# Die Nachtschwärmer



## Kruaal (24. März 2007)

In jedem großen und guten Forum ist sowas schon Tradition, der Thread für die ruhelosen Spammer unter uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer also gerade beim Flug von A nach B, beim bauen von irgendwelchen Einheiten, beim craften, beim durchwühlen des Auktionshauses oder sonstwie nebenher etwas Zeit hat, der sei hiermit eingeladen diesen Thread zu bereichern.

Meinereiner unterhält sich gerade im Teamspeak mit ein paar Gildies, geniesst einen leckeren Weisswein und durchwühlt nebenher das Auktionshaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (24. März 2007)

Also dann fang ich mal um 21:39 Uhr an.
Welchel zwischen "Deutschland" und "Karazhan" hin und her und wollte eigentlich ausgehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruaal (24. März 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Also dann fang ich mal um 21:39 Uhr an.
> Welchel zwischen "Deutschland" und "Karazhan" hin und her und wollte eigentlich ausgehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Spiel wollte ich auch sehen, leider versagt mein Fernseher den Dienst *narf*

Egal, bleibt noch der Discoabend... Bis morgen früh dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (24. März 2007)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Egal, bleibt noch der Discoabend... Bis morgen früh dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der war bei mir ja auch geplant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PommesOmma (31. März 2007)

Wüsste net mit wem ich in die Disse gehen sollte, alle meine Freunde sind unter 16. Naja "Shit happens!". Damit gute Nacht und schöne Träume!


----------



## Bullweigh (5. April 2007)

Juhuuuu Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grizzla (5. April 2007)

Juuuhuuu Ferien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendulas (10. April 2007)

Juhuuuu Lvl 63 (jaja, lowie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
Und eine gute Nacht euch allen


----------



## Kruaal (10. April 2007)

Juhu, nach einem anstrengenden Osterwochenende endlich wieder daheim.

Juhu, nach 2 Jahren und 2 Monaten endlich den WoW Account deaktiviert.


----------



## Seogoa (11. April 2007)

Da ja hier gerade überhaupt nichts los ist. und ich vor langer weile nicht weiter weis. werd ich hier mal den Sinn des Threads nutzen und mich wieder eine Post Zahl weiter nach vorn schleichen *g*

in diesem Sinne Gute Nacht und viel Spaß morgen beim Früh aufstehen. Ich werd ausschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss erst abends arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (11. April 2007)

muhahah 2:36 man ist das spät ich geh mal liebr ins bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seogoa (11. April 2007)

ich schau auf die uhr und sehe das es schon wieder kurz vor 12 ist. 
Geplagt von langerweile da mir das Zocken gerade kein Spaß bringt. 

Nun was macht man dann nicht alles feines? hehe das wollt ihr nicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und natürlich aufmerksam in den buffed forum spammen. Nachtschwärmen ist ja ne feine sache


----------



## Patricko (11. April 2007)

Seogoa schrieb:


> ich schau auf die uhr und sehe das es schon wieder kurz vor 12 ist.
> Geplagt von langerweile da mir das Zocken gerade kein Spaß bringt.
> 
> Nun was macht man dann nicht alles feines? hehe das wollt ihr nicht wissen
> ...



jaja ich bin auch mal dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Qualitäts Spammer muss auch mal seine 300 Beiträge bekommen^^


----------



## Seogoa (11. April 2007)

Patricko schrieb:


> jaja ich bin auch mal dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja die 19 sind ja nicht die Welt. was hält dich denn noch wach? hast nichts zu tun?


----------



## Patricko (11. April 2007)

Seogoa schrieb:


> Naja die 19 sind ja nicht die Welt. was hält dich denn noch wach? hast nichts zu tun?



Vater ist arbeiten^^

Mama Schläft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich hab nix zu tun.


Brauch ne Gamecard *heul*


----------



## Seogoa (11. April 2007)

Patricko schrieb:


> Vater ist arbeiten^^
> Mama Schläft
> 
> 
> ...


Wie wärs mit selber schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder schau dir n24 an, da laufen immer grandiose Dokumentation, aber sind zu 80% 2. weltkriegs geschichten


----------



## Patricko (12. April 2007)

Seogoa schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit selber schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mach ich immer^^


Weil sonst um dieser Uhrzeit immer nur Erotikwerbung läuft^^


Ich kenne also das N24 Programm schon auswendig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seogoa (12. April 2007)

Patricko schrieb:


> Mach ich immer^^
> Weil sonst um dieser Uhrzeit immer nur Erotikwerbung läuft^^
> Ich kenne also das N24 Programm schon auswendig
> 
> ...


Die Erotikwerbung kennste wohl auch schon auswendig, wa ? *g*
naja wenn ich mal nicht schlafen kann leg ich nen Film in den DvD Player oder schau irgednwas im TV, schalt die sleep function ein, und mach die augenzu, das klappt eigentlich recht gut, es sei denn n24 oder die dvd ist mal wieder derb spannend


----------



## Nerak (12. April 2007)

N24 rockt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind echt interressante Sachen dabei...
Nur um die Uhrzeit ist das mit dem zweiten Weltkrieg ne wahre Geschichte^^
Wobei letztens war ne Doku wie London sich seit dem 11 Jh entwickelt hat oder so,
das war echt Informativ^^


----------



## Averageman (12. April 2007)

Seogoa schrieb:


> Die Erotikwerbung kennste wohl auch schon auswendig, wa ? *g*


Bitte, nichts gegen diese tollen Werbungen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seogoa (12. April 2007)

Nerak schrieb:


> N24 rockt alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie wäre es mit nem N24 Doku Club *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Averageman schrieb:


> Bitte, nichts gegen diese tollen Werbungen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach Quatsch Sido, aber das ist wie mit Jamba, irgendwann kann man es nicht mehr hören


----------



## Averageman (12. April 2007)

Seogoa schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch Sido, aber das ist wie mit Jamba, irgendwann kann man es nicht mehr hören


War ja nicht ernst gemeint, ich find die ja auch mehr als nervig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf Pro7 läuft ne mehr oder weniger Interessante Reportage, und auf MTV South Park.


----------



## Patricko (12. April 2007)

Averageman schrieb:


> Bitte, nichts gegen diese tollen Werbungen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich nehme Jeder Werbung auf die um dieser Uhrzeit läuft xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seogoa (12. April 2007)

Naja gut ich bin dann mal wech, muss auch mal schönheitsschlaf halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spaß noch


----------



## Averageman (12. April 2007)

Seogoa schrieb:


> Naja gut ich bin dann mal wech, muss auch mal schönheitsschlaf halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gute nacht man sieht sich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patricko (12. April 2007)

Seogoa schrieb:


> Naja gut ich bin dann mal wech, muss auch mal schönheitsschlaf halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich auch und n Abschlusspic 

*verbeug*

*Im Nebel verschwind*


----------



## Nerak (12. April 2007)

Warum geht ihr denn alle so früh pennen? *sigh*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moonpoison (15. April 2007)

Hey noch wer wach???


----------



## Seren (16. April 2007)

Ja, ich bin noch wach und total angepisst.
Und das bin ich weil ich den Fehler gemacht habe mich von meinem Vater (WoW-Zocker) dazu überreden lassen hab Burning Crusade direkt zum Release online zu kaufen.
Nun will ich nach Monaten endlich auch mal selbst BC zocken und nun dauert der bescheuerte Download zich Stunden (ich bin bei 34,2 MB von 2,33 G.


----------



## Seren (16. April 2007)

Und natürlich lagt mein Netz jetzt auch so sehr, dass ich direkt mal nen Doppelpost fabriziere.


----------



## Fendulas (16. April 2007)

Ich hoffe doch mal, dass dus jetzt fertig installiert hast und schon spielen konntest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfcatcher (28. April 2007)

Ich hab immoment nichts bessers vor ,als mit meiner Wii online zu gehen und diese Antwort zu verfassen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (28. April 2007)

Eigentlich ist es ja noch nicht Zeit für den Nachtschwärmer Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawk (28. April 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es ja noch nicht Zeit für den Nachtschwärmer Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zwischen 21 uhr und 6 uhr?
hmm ist schon 21:43


----------



## Thoa (29. April 2007)

Opppps. Na.. aber das ist doch aber auch viel zu früh. Der Nachtschwärmer Thread sollte erst ab 0 Uhr zugänglich sein. Ich meine, um 9 Uhr ist doch auch noch jeder wach und das ganze nix besonderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendulas (30. April 2007)

Das finde ich allerdings auch^^
Zum Beispiel ist es jetzt wirklich eine Nachtschwärmerzeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centekhor (30. April 2007)

Jetzt weiss ich wieder, warum ich so lange WoW gezockt hab ... da hab ich mir ´n Haufen Geld gespart, da ich kaum noch andere Games gekauft/gezockt hab ... 

Na egal, ich geh auch bald ins Bett ... muss ja erst um Mittag rum aufstehen *g*


----------



## mirfoidnixein (2. Mai 2007)

ich lauf grad quer durch azeroth queste hier und queste da und schau nebenbei milan - manchester.... wobei ich da überhaupt nicht mit dem zwischenergebnis zufrieden bin...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgh (2. Mai 2007)

Bin grad am bauen einer einheit ;D
*rofl*

mfg
MGH


----------



## Denji (KdV) (9. Mai 2007)

Patricko schrieb:


> Mach ich immer^^
> Weil sonst um dieser Uhrzeit immer nur Erotikwerbung läuft^^
> Ich kenne also das N24 Programm schon auswendig
> 
> ...




... mach Fehernstehr an und guck mal auf N24 und DSF usw. ...

naja was ich eigentlich sagen wollte bin schon lange von WoW weg XD

in diesem Sinne: Nachts kommt wenigstens was Schönes im TV  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich grab den Thread mal wieder aus, acuh in Hinsicht auf Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber egal....
Ich bin noch wach und hör Grad di Foo Fighters mit Pretender und check das Forum asu, aber hier geht ja so gut wie nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtschwärmer schreibt!


----------



## Mondryx (22. Oktober 2007)

jaaa...hier ist einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab gerade WoW beendet. Nachdem ich mal wieder das Kloster Event mit ner netten Gruppe gemacht habe. Das Kürbis Pet wollte heute zwar auch nicht droppen, aber es hat ja auch so Spass gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knifif (22. Oktober 2007)

Wo zum Teufel bekommich son Bild für die Signatur vom meinem char her?


----------



## Mondryx (22. Oktober 2007)

guck dir einfach mal diesen Thread hier an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...8&hl=Avatar

Der sollte die ungemein weiter helfen


----------



## knifif (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich meinte nicht das mit dem Avatar sondern das Bildchen was unten in der Signatur steht.Wie es bei einigen hier der fall ist. Da steht dann Charname Server und Berufe. 
Aber das mit dem Avatar is auch nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knifif (22. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt hab ich es gefunden^^
Zeit fürs Bett!


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Oktober 2007)

So. Ich verabschiede mich für die heutige Nacht. Nach @all . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (23. Oktober 2007)

Ja gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Hallo an alle die noch wach sind... was treibt ihr so? Ihc hab grad WoW geclosed und bin grad im buffed.de channel von quakenet unnerwegs... und im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (23. Oktober 2007)

Kann nich pennen und schau mir ne Mario Barth DVD an.


----------



## Hexagon (23. Oktober 2007)

Raid hintermir, noch schnell buffed.de forum schaun und dieses thread entdecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huhu an alle nachtschwärmer da draussen


----------



## Masterpurzel (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Nachschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Bin auch einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schau grad das Buffed-Forum durch


----------



## x3n0n (24. Oktober 2007)

Und wieder mal ist tiefe Nacht
übers Forum der x3n0n Wacht XD

Und wer ist noch sonst so on?^^


----------



## Masterpurzel (24. Oktober 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Und wer ist noch sonst so on?^^



Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ich döse gerade über die neue Buffed-Ausgabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (24. Oktober 2007)

hallo noch jemand wach


----------



## x3n0n (24. Oktober 2007)

Ist zwar noch etwas "früh" aber trotzdem...

Also ich tabb grad zwischen Hero-Ini und Forum hin und her und nebenbei noch im IRC... und ihr?


----------



## Masterpurzel (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich schreib gerade mein Kochbuch und bin nebenbei noch im Forum unterwegs sowie im IRC vertreten


----------



## Organasilver (25. Oktober 2007)

Auf youtube und hier im Forum, da das Forum (und damit der OT-Bereich -.-) auf der offiziellen Seite grad gewartet wird.


----------



## x3n0n (26. Oktober 2007)

In neue Topics schreiben, Leuten helfen und IRC... Standard halt so langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ihr???^^


----------



## Níght06 (26. Oktober 2007)

ich guck grade in einem forum ob das razr v3 nen mp3 player hat..^^ bzw.. überleg ob ich mir ein samsung oder nen razr anschaffen soll..  mein altes is schrott!

aber jetzt geh ich mal aufs stille örtchen und verrichte ein großes geschäft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich guck jetzt noch HotShots2 und geh dann schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Sie haben mir die Schnürsenkel zugebunden" - "Diese Schweine"


----------



## Masterpurzel (26. Oktober 2007)

Programmieren (PHP und MySQL), Buffed-Foren durchkramen und IRC



ich glaube es ist jetzt langsam auch mein Standard @*x3n0n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## K0l0ss (27. Oktober 2007)

Na? Wer ist noch alles da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (27. Oktober 2007)

Naja ich natürlich, hier und im IRC


----------



## K0l0ss (27. Oktober 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Naja ich natürlich, hier und im IRC



"Natürlich"...als gäbe es nix anderes jeden abend zu tun... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (27. Oktober 2007)

^^ hm ausser WoW zocken, nein scherz...


----------



## glacios (27. Oktober 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Naja ich natürlich, hier und im IRC



Ziemlich erbärmlich eigentlich, dass unsereins hier langweilig vor buffed.de hockt, während andere grade voll am abdancen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Scherz  beiseite.
Ich geh ja jetzt dann auch noch weg...
mitm Kumpel zum Burger King...kein Scherz! DAS ist wirklich erbärmlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich hocke ja nicht nur vor Buffed.de (auch wenn mien sofort posting darauf schliessen lässt)


----------



## glacios (27. Oktober 2007)

Soooo bin wieder zurück....habe exquisit gespeist!
Außer nen paar Runden Pro Evo mitm Kumpel wird dann auch nimmer viel laufen bei mir...

@x3n0n

wo hockstn noch davor? läuft was gutes im TV?


----------



## Organasilver (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin noch da, schreieb hier mit der Nase halb in meinem neuen potter^^


----------



## K0l0ss (27. Oktober 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Ich bin noch da, schreieb hier mit der Nase halb in meinem neuen potter^^



Muss erst noch abwarten, bis der kommr und "Hunde von Riga" durchwelzen...bitte nix verraten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur jetzt bin ich zu müden...also...ich verabschiede mich für den Rest dieser Nacht...


----------



## Thront (27. Oktober 2007)

gleich kommt apokalypse now auf kabel 1


----------



## Gamerhenne (27. Oktober 2007)

eigentlich bin ich gar kein Nachtschwärmer und um diese Zeit meistens schon im Bett, wenn auch mit irgendwelchen Büchern, hab auch schon ganz kleine Augen..ich werd halt doch alt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (27. Oktober 2007)

Huhu!!! Wer ist denn noch alles da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich, aber nur weil ich noch son blöden Patch runterladen muss und das dauert und dauert...


----------



## Masterpurzel (28. Oktober 2007)

hach was für ein Tag, bei mir ist es schon zum zweiten Mal um 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei euch auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (28. Oktober 2007)

Grüße aus Cuxhaven von der LoL
L an
O f
L ife

Name kommt von mir xD, ich weiss dass das ziemlich nerdig klingt...


----------



## Masterpurzel (29. Oktober 2007)

Noch wer da? Oder bin ich heut der einzigste hier im Lande? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (29. Oktober 2007)

<--- Is auch noch da, wartet auf die Wiederholung von The Village auf Pro Sieben....hat ja noch soooo wichtige Gespräche mit der Freundin am Telefon führen müssen während der lief -.-


----------



## Eisfieber (29. Oktober 2007)

<-- aunoch da  

bissl am programmieren, musik hören


----------



## x3n0n (29. Oktober 2007)

Immernoch LAN, grad am Scrubs gucken...

Greetz


----------



## Organasilver (29. Oktober 2007)

Wieder da, bissel Bleach guggen, The Village is aus, ziemlich enttäuschendes Ende -.-


----------



## Masterpurzel (29. Oktober 2007)

ich zieh mir jetzt noch schnell zum Tagesabschluss "They Call Me Trinity" rein (Bud Spencer und Terence Hill) und dann gehts in die Falle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (29. Oktober 2007)

Bud und Terence....die Filme musst ich mir früher so oft reinziehen, dass ich heut nen regelrechten hass gegen die hab....naja, viel spass und gn8^^


----------



## Cancery (29. Oktober 2007)

*Gähn*
grad aufgestanden =_=
Hm...aufstehen...anziehen *zieh zieh*
Kaffee mach'n *mach mach*
Cornflakes....in Schale rein tun *tut tut*

...

Kaffee *schlürf schlürf*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Cornflakes *mompf mompf*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ready for da work men  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. Oktober 2007)

*Kakao schlürf*
*[Keks] ess*
*Knurps*

Nix los hier (


----------



## Thront (30. Oktober 2007)

ab in die kiste. aber nochn bisschen lesen    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (30. Oktober 2007)

Grad die Scream-Verleihung 2007 geschaut...wr schon geil, Rob Zombie, Slash und Alice Cooper in einer Band Schools Out skandieren zu sehen^^


----------



## Masterpurzel (30. Oktober 2007)

Cancery schrieb:


> *Gähn*
> grad aufgestanden =_=
> Hm...aufstehen...anziehen *zieh zieh*
> Kaffee mach'n *mach mach*
> ...





lol du stehst dann auf, wenn ich ins Bett geh, wie abgeprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ansonsten werde ich mir heute das Video von der DVD in der neuen CB reinziehen, danach wenn noch Zeit ist schau ich Das Boot DC (dauert über 5 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) an


----------



## x3n0n (30. Oktober 2007)

Grad aus WoW geloggt...


----------



## x3n0n (31. Oktober 2007)

Heutenacht gar keine Nachtschwärmer da?^^


----------



## Schlupp (31. Oktober 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Heutenacht gar keine Nachtschwärmer da?^^



Relativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss gleich zum Knechten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber dann ist ja gott sein dank, 

WOCHENENDE^^


----------



## K0l0ss (6. November 2007)

*Weit aushohl und den Thread nach gaaaanz oben tritt*


Nabend. Wer noch alles da?


----------



## Níght06 (6. November 2007)

Huhu^^   ich zocke grade meine paladin hoch bin schon 51 (muss mal wieder visitenkarte aktualisieren) ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (6. November 2007)

Níght06 schrieb:


> Huhu^^   ich zocke grade meine paladin hoch bin schon 51 (muss mal wieder visitenkarte aktualisieren) ^^



Naja ich zocke gerade gar nicht. Nach ein paar Stunden grinden mit dem Twink und Ehre mit dem Main farmen habe ich kein Bock mehr.


----------



## Níght06 (6. November 2007)

^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo kann ich denn mal leveln mit 51!?


----------



## K0l0ss (6. November 2007)

Níght06 schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warst schon Un'Goro und Wessis?


----------



## Níght06 (6. November 2007)

war teufelswald,  ach ja was noch wichtiger ist wo kann ich das QUEST für die Alterag QUEST stangenwaffe machen? also könntest du mir coords geben oder kurz sagen wie das Q läuft


bittöööööööö^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (6. November 2007)

Níght06 schrieb:


> war teufelswald,  ach ja was noch wichtiger ist wo kann ich das QUEST für die Alterag QUEST stangenwaffe machen? also könntest du mir coords geben oder kurz sagen wie das Q läuft
> bittöööööööö^^
> 
> 
> ...



Wo man es als Ally bekommt habe ich kein Plan von. Das Ziel ist es, den Hordeboss in AV zu legen.


----------



## Níght06 (6. November 2007)

Na toll^^ also 1 BG gewinnen bzw nur abstauben und nur rumstehen^^


----------



## Templer2k (7. November 2007)

grad am quiesten, nebenbei bissl radio hören (bigfm) sind immer um die uhrzeit interesante themen.


----------



## Masterpurzel (7. November 2007)

Buffed lesen, online-radio hören und dann noch für 2 h zocken


----------



## Littleheroe (7. November 2007)

in 10 minuten south park schauen gehen...



irgendwie ahne ich schon, das ich es wieder verpasse...


----------



## K0l0ss (7. November 2007)

Naja...komme gerade aus ubrs...wieder nix gedropt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hameron (7. November 2007)

mann mann mann ich hab meinen rechner gestern platt gemacht jez alle patches runterladen zu wow na super..... auch meine bc cds sind im eimer das auch runterladen *kotz*


----------



## Littleheroe (8. November 2007)

gähn.. geh jetzt pennen. gute nacht

kkthxbye


----------



## Besieger (10. November 2007)

Boah is mir langweilig..grad en bissle mit en paar Kumpels gesoffen und ejtzt naja chiiln....irgendeiner noch on?


----------



## Dracun (10. November 2007)

i hab grad mein 4 weizen aufgemacht bin seid ca. 6 h stargate sg 1 am gucken und werde gleich mal ne runde Call of Duty 4 zoggen...........also viel spaß noch ihr nachtschwärmer^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (10. November 2007)

Ich habe mir soeben 4 Filme ohne Pause reigezogen. Mache nur jetzt mal für Buffed ne halbe Stunde Pause, danch schau ich noch 1 Film und dann geh ich ins Bett. Machts gut Nachtschwärmer!!


----------



## Thront (10. November 2007)

spongebob schwammkopf marathon läuft  gerade!


----------



## Littleheroe (10. November 2007)

-.-
was kommt heute noch im tv?


----------



## Thront (10. November 2007)

um 0:00 uhr kommt ne neue gruselfolge von dem gelben kerl!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*JUBEL JUBEL FREU FREU*


----------



## Acie (10. November 2007)

Spongebob ist cool.
Ich hab mir gerade fast alle Atlantisfolgen reingehaun die es so gibt und lade gerade neu WoW. Verdammt dauert das lange.


----------



## Nillonde (10. November 2007)

uäääh Spongebob wassn graus, sollte verboten werden.
Ja mir is bewusst das ich mich unbeliebt mache *g* Aber ich mag den gelben Kerl nun mal nicht.


Ich schau gerade Genial Daneben und danach gehts ins Bett. Um 3:30 Uhr klingelt schon wieder der elende Wecker. Wärend andere erst ins Bett gehen muss ich schon wieder auffe Arbeit (ja Sonntags) *g*

OMG!!!
*grad in den Kalender schau* Neiiiiiiin
Morgen ist der 11.11. *heeeelp* Karneval fängt an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (10. November 2007)

> uäääh Spongebob wassn graus, sollte verboten werden.



ja ich hasse den auch, könnte voll kotzen wenn ich den sehe... ne, schau mir lieber die fette hella von sinnen beim begriffe raten an! is voll witzig!


----------



## Darkgaara (10. November 2007)

ich schau gerade fernseh und leeche ehre im AV  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann werd ich heute Nacht nch ein paar Mats farmen gehen und mich dann neben meine Freundin ins Bett legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (11. November 2007)

ich plan grade nochn paar Spieler-Transfers beim Managerspiel von comunio.de dann zogg ich n paar runden Pro Evolution Soccer. Jo und dann kommt mein Kumpel von der Disco, fährt mit mir zum burger King und wir labern über den scheiß Fussballtag heute und warum die Bayern verloren haben und dann schaun mer nen Film oder sowas


----------



## K0l0ss (11. November 2007)

Wir hängen gerade beim Wolf in Kara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (11. November 2007)

guten morgen es ist 1:02 sie hören nachrichten :-)

ich glaub ich geh gleich schlafen


----------



## Maddin2307 (11. November 2007)

Acie schrieb:


> Spongebob ist cool.
> Ich hab mir gerade fast alle Atlantisfolgen reingehaun die es so gibt und lade gerade neu WoW. Verdammt dauert das lange.



JAAAA, noch ein sg atlantis-fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ topic: grade bisschen giga lubschen...die sin grad am pokern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (11. November 2007)

ist noch wer da? ich hab langeweile ^^ los schreibt mal was *g


----------



## Masterpurzel (11. November 2007)

Maddin2307 schrieb:


> JAAAA, noch ein sg atlantis-fan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch, leider die letzten 4 Folgen verpasst da ich keinen Fernseh-Anschluss hatte. Aber das hat sich ja seit gestern mittag geändert. Endlich wieder SG Atlantis schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*ebenfalls @ topic* 



Ich döse heute noch 3 dursch Internet (Buffed, Online-Gaming) und dann werde ich sehen wie der Tag morgen früh wird. Grüße alle Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddin2307 (11. November 2007)

welche folge war denn die letzte auf rtl2?

habe die ganze 3. staffel schon gesehn, wird noch spannend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, gute nacht, ich geh jetzt auchma bubu machn xD


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (11. November 2007)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooo


----------



## Radängel (14. November 2007)

Na ihr Nachtschwärmer - noch jemand in der Lage klare Sätze zu definieren ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtschicht und nichts ist los, voll öde 

Schau später hier nochma rein

mfg, Radängel


----------



## Haxxler (14. November 2007)

Grad Patch 2.3 installiert (bevor dumme comments kommen ja man kann ihn schon downlaoden bzw. installieren bringt nur nix weil man net rein kommt) und jetzt geh ich gleich pennen und hoffe das morgen die Server pünktlich um 11 laufen ^^


----------



## ZarDocKs (14. November 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Ich guck jetzt noch HotShots2 und geh dann schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Der film is echt klasse =), ich hasse das^^ wach sein um 3 weil man net schlafen kann und auf wow kein bock hat^^ =) net mal wer zum telen da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also poste ich nun meinen ersten beitrag im forum und vom sinn her ist er gleich null =) nur hab eine frage wie bekommt man nen user bild ins mybuffed?.. nur so nebenbei^^. 
ist eigentlich noch wer um diese Zeit wach?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. November 2007)

ZarDocKs schrieb:


> Der film is echt klasse =), ich hasse das^^ wach sein um 3 weil man net schlafen kann und auf wow kein bock hat^^ =) net mal wer zum telen da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Von hinten auf den Rücken tippt und wild artikulierend umherrennt*


----------



## ZarDocKs (14. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> *Von hinten auf den Rücken tippt und wild artikulierend umherrennt*



hy =) Guten morgen etc^^ =) find ich gut das ich net ganz allein in diesem riesem Haus herum stocher =)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. November 2007)

Naja, wollte eigentlich schon um 2 im Bett sein, mal richtig pennen....aber NEIN..

Plödes Buffed...ihr habt zu viel Interessantes zu bieten!!!!!!


----------



## ZarDocKs (14. November 2007)

mal richtig pennen um 2^^ ich muss in 3 stunden schon wieder aufstehen das ist fieß xD darum kusch ich mich nun auch ins bett nen bissel schlaf muss sein =) night


----------



## ZarDocKs (14. November 2007)

mal richtig pennen um 2^^ ich muss in 3 stunden schon wieder aufstehen das ist fieß xD darum kusch ich mich nun auch ins bett nen bissel schlaf muss sein =) night


----------



## Whopper1403 (14. November 2007)

Wollt eigentlich in den Blizz Foren ein bisschen schmökern, aber anscheinend sind die vollends ausgelastet.
Oder werden diese Server auch abgeschalten? oO

Nächtliche Grüße
Whopper


----------



## Masterpurzel (15. November 2007)

Nanu, heute keiner wach? Naja ich döse noch ne halbe Stunde durchs Buffed-Forum und dann gehe ich auch schlafen...


----------



## x3n0n (18. November 2007)

Okay, Ich bin auch wieder mal on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und poste sogar in den richtigen thread *g* Grüße an Masterpurzel btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (18. November 2007)

Hängt ihr grad auch alle vorm PC anstatt wegzugehn?


----------



## goofy1991 (18. November 2007)

ja sicher doch^^


----------



## K0l0ss (18. November 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Hängt ihr grad auch alle vorm PC anstatt wegzugehn?



Jap...zocke gerade mal wieder in alelr Ruhe meinen kleinen Krieger, den keiner kennt...das ist entspannend von keinem angelabert zu werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijalet (18. November 2007)

ich zock mein dudu^^


----------



## chopi (18. November 2007)

huhu leute ich darf in diesem fred natürlich nicht fehlen^^
und da es grad passt schreib ich auch sofort i.ne scheisse rein
hmm mir fällt spontan nichts ein...

kommt ne mollige frau zum bäcker und sagt:ich möchte Rumkugeln
sagt der bäcker:aber nicht in dem laden


----------



## Riane (19. November 2007)

Hei Leute* ;D

Wohnt jemand in Mannheim, dem es gerade langweilig ist? ^^ ich sitz hier in so einem scheiss i-net cafe und warte bis es endlich drei uhr ist und ich nach hause in die schweiz fahren kann.. -.- war auf der strecke essen - mannheim (wo ich aussteigen musste), eingeschlafen und weiter bis nach stuttgart gefahren. nun bin ich wieder in Mannheim um muss bis drei uhr warten, bis mein Zug richtung Basel abfährt! 

Mir ist sooooo scheisse langweilig!!! 
Gruss Nik aka Riane


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Hei Leute* ;D
> 
> Wohnt jemand in Mannheim, dem es gerade langweilig ist? ^^ ich sitz hier in so einem scheiss i-net cafe und warte bis es endlich drei uhr ist und ich nach hause in die schweiz fahren kann.. -.- war auf der strecke essen - mannheim (wo ich aussteigen musste), eingeschlafen und weiter bis nach stuttgart gefahren. nun bin ich wieder in Mannheim um muss bis drei uhr warten, bis mein Zug richtung Basel abfährt!
> 
> ...



LOL

Abend!


----------



## Riane (19. November 2007)

wenn ich net verpennt hätte, wär ich nun schon seit einer viertel stunde in meinem bett -.- nun komm ich nicht mal zum schlafen. wenn ich nämlich so ca. um halb sieben dann endlich zu hause bin, kann ich duschen, mich umziehen und dann gleich wieder arbeiten gehen -.-


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Wie spät isses? 5 nach 2? Cheers. Um 7 muss ich raus. Naja wayne...Doppel Sport, Ethik/Pennen, Franz/Pennen, Mathe *yawn*, Erdkunde/Pennen. Toller Tag, dieser Montag.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (19. November 2007)

Morgähhhhnnn^^

Bin eben aufgewacht, in der festen Überzeugung, ich hätt verschlafen, und wir hätten schon halb 2 nachmittags -.- ...Naja, jetzt bin ich wach, und kann um sechs auf den Kurs vom Arbeitsamt dackeln...weil, wenn ich mich jetzt nochma hinleg, penn ich wirklich weg bis heut mittag um 2


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Tus halt einfach   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (19. November 2007)

Nää...hab schon letzte Woche gefehlt wegen krank un so....wenn ich heut net hingeh, bekomme ich keine Kohle vom Amt, und da ich erst ende Dezember nochma arbeit habe, wäre das zeimlich schlecht


----------



## Masterpurzel (20. November 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Okay, Ich bin auch wieder mal on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Grüße zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Döse heute noch für 1 h durch sämtliche Foren in denen ich registriert bin (so an die 40)... Mal sehen was es so alles neues gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (21. November 2007)

So...bin auch noch auf...mal wieder...mein Tag/Nacht-Rythmus scheint nachhaltig gestört zu sein.....naja, bringt die Arbeitslosigkeit mit sich denk ich mal...hat sich aber Ende Dezember zum Glück erledicht^^


----------



## derpainkiller (22. November 2007)

> Hei Leute* ;D
> 
> Wohnt jemand in Mannheim, dem es gerade langweilig ist? ^^ ich sitz hier in so einem scheiss i-net cafe und warte bis es endlich drei uhr ist und ich nach hause in die schweiz fahren kann.. -.- war auf der strecke essen - mannheim (wo ich aussteigen musste), eingeschlafen und weiter bis nach stuttgart gefahren. nun bin ich wieder in Mannheim um muss bis drei uhr warten, bis mein Zug richtung Basel abfährt!
> 
> ...


Tjaaa ich bin in Mannheim aber hab den Thread zu dem Zeitpunkt nit gelesen


----------



## Veragron (22. November 2007)

Möp. Morgen wird geil...werde wahrscheinlich 3 Kaffee bechern müssen um einigermaßen fit zu sein ;O


----------



## Organasilver (23. November 2007)

Jo...heut morgen gehts ab...muss um 8 beim arzt sein und kann partout net pennen...


----------



## x3n0n (23. November 2007)

Ich bin auch mal wieder nachtaktiv, wie ich sehe findet meine Userbar Anklang, das ist schön =)

Grüße alle Nachtaktiven an dieser Stelle!


----------



## Veragron (24. November 2007)

Hm...ich muss mich davon abhalten irgendwas blutiges zu gucken. So Gesichter des Todes oder so. x)


----------



## Jakumo (24. November 2007)

Noch jemand wach und on. ich langweile mich auf arbeit zu tote


----------



## Lurock (24. November 2007)

Ja, ich bin noch da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Im Fernsehn läuft nix und auf WoW hab ich heute ausnungsweise keine Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. November 2007)

ich sit hier zuhause rum und glotz auf den bildschirm kp was ich machen soll ohne wow-acc XD mit hat man keine zeit ohne zuwenig

mfg
der-der-die-zeit-hat


----------



## Jakumo (24. November 2007)

Ihr seid wenigstens zu hause. da wäre ich gerne


----------



## chopi (24. November 2007)

du bist auf arbeit wie wärs mit arbeiten?^^
bring nächstes mal die wow-cd´s mit und dann kannste bissl farmen zwischendurch^^

edit: hey runder betrag 125. beitrag^^


----------



## Jakumo (24. November 2007)

die arbeit läuft von alleine. das mit wow würde ich ja gerne machen, aber die pc's die wir hier haben, sind nicht die schnellsten. außerdem darf ich nichts installieren


----------



## Lurock (24. November 2007)

@ chopi  ,  gz^^ bin zu müde um mehr zu schreiben, hab die 300 schon hinter mir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. November 2007)

thx lurock
naja nimm dir n buch mit und n kakau in ner thermoskanne^^
spiel mit (evtl. vorhandenen) leuten poker
zeichne ne fälschung von monalisa die genauso aussieht wie das original und verkauf es bei e-bay


----------



## Lurock (24. November 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> thx lurock
> naja nimm dir n buch mit und n kakau in ner thermoskanne^^
> spiel mit (evtl. vorhandenen) leuten poker
> zeichne ne fälschung von monalisa die genauso aussieht wie das original und verkauf es bei e-bay


gute idee, aber die letzte fälschung von mir ist fälschlicherweise in polen angekommen..


----------



## chopi (24. November 2007)

ich bin pole... ich nehms als kompliment^^


maaaaan ich will wieder wow spielen^^ 
zitat von meiner mutter
erst wenn du wieder bessere noten hast
dabei hatte ich letztens ne 3- viiiieeeel besser als meine 5wen^^


----------



## Lurock (24. November 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ich bin pole... ich nehms als kompliment^^
> maaaaan ich will wieder wow spielen^^
> zitat von meiner mutter
> erst wenn du wieder bessere noten hast
> dabei hatte ich letztens ne 3- viiiieeeel besser als meine 5wen^^


oops, sry, ich erwisch auch immer die falschen^^
aber da hat deine mutter nich ganz unrecht, is bei mir fast genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. November 2007)

hallo? seid ihr eingeschlafen? boah, wie langweilisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (24. November 2007)

Nowend^^

Bin eben mal aus dem Bett gestolpert....scheiss schnupfen -.-


----------



## Lurock (24. November 2007)

Ahhh, Nabend, endlich, und dann noch einer aus dem "Club der Verschnupften"! jetzt fehlt nur noch Vergrom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (24. November 2007)

Jup^^ *schnief* Aber ich hab ein dickes Problem...meine Taschentücher sind alle....ich muss mir hier mit Toilettenpapier behelfen....deswegen ist mir vor ca. 5 mins aufgefallen, dass meine Freundin Toilettenpapier mit Zimt-Geruch (Über Geschmack will ich net nachdenken^^) gekauft hat...voll unnötig, hat bestimmt wieder mehr gekostet als das normale...naja, Frauen halt...


----------



## Jakumo (24. November 2007)

bin auch noch da. mußte nur gerade was erledigen


----------



## Lurock (24. November 2007)

Ohje, das kenn ich, schick Frauen Butter einkaufen und sie kommen mit 200 Sorten nach hause, weil sie sich net entscheiden konnten^^


----------



## Jakumo (24. November 2007)

oder sie sagen, geh doch selber, wie es meine ex immer gemacht hat.


----------



## Lurock (25. November 2007)

Jakumo schrieb:


> oder sie sagen, geh doch selber, wie es meine ex immer gemacht hat.


da haste aber die falsche erwischt^^


----------



## Organasilver (25. November 2007)

Hab eben Jade Empire durchgespielt, in einem Gewaltmarsch seit gestern Abend...sehr geiles Game...war die 15 Euro echt wert^^


----------



## Lurock (25. November 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Hab eben Jade Empire durchgespielt, in einem Gewaltmarsch seit gestern Abend...sehr geiles Game...war die 15 Euro echt wert^^


die grafik lässt aber zu wünschen übrig!


----------



## Jakumo (25. November 2007)

deswegen ist es ja jetzt auch meine ex. zwei sturköpfe vertragen sich halt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (25. November 2007)

Ist ja auch ne Konsolenumsetzung...und sooo schlecht ist die Grafik netmal...wenn man alles auf hoch pusht....und sowieso ist die Grafik bei der geilen Story so ziemlich scheissegal^^


----------



## Lurock (25. November 2007)

Jakumo schrieb:


> deswegen ist es ja jetzt auch meine ex. zwei sturköpfe vertragen sich halt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol, richtig so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ organasilver, die story müsste ich mir durchlesen, habe aber keine lust mehr, muss wohl morgen meinen senf dazu geben^^


----------



## Organasilver (25. November 2007)

Durchlesen? Zock das Game...da ist nix mit lesen...hab beim Durchlesen gedacht, ist das öde...aber das kommt beim Zocken viel besser rüber^^


----------



## Lurock (25. November 2007)

Nagut, ich schau mal, wird wohl ne lange Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jakumo (25. November 2007)

im mom geniese ich das singleleben und bin halt den ganzen tag unterwegs sowohl in azeroth als auch real


----------



## chopi (25. November 2007)

es ist schon morgen^^

hab mir grad nach meinen mario-kart online versuchen (beide spiele sind paar tage nach download in closedbeta gegangen) n richtiges runtergeladen auch free aber ich kanns nicht steuern XD zu sehr an kart gewöhnt halt^^


----------



## Organasilver (25. November 2007)

Ach was, lange Nacht.....ich geh momentan regelmäßig Mittags um 2 pennen, um abends so gegen 11 aufzuwachen^^


----------



## chopi (25. November 2007)

ich hba da dann doch schon schule^^ ich begebe mich immer um mitternacht ins rech der träume und werde um 7.30 rausgeholt^^


----------



## Lurock (25. November 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Ach was, lange Nacht.....ich geh momentan regelmäßig Mittags um 2 pennen, um abends so gegen 11 aufzuwachen^^


lol, das würd ich net schaffen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich werd mich jezz auch in die federn hauen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Guts Nächtle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. November 2007)

ich verpiss mich dann auch ma gute nacht leute


----------



## glacios (25. November 2007)

Jakumo schrieb:


> die arbeit läuft von alleine. das mit wow würde ich ja gerne machen, aber die pc's die wir hier haben, sind nicht die schnellsten. außerdem darf ich nichts installieren



was machstn, wenn ich fragen darf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. November 2007)

Wer ist denn noch alles da? Ich chill gerade ein bissl und höre Rammstein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (25. November 2007)

Ich hab eben meinen kleinen Hexer Twink auf 47 gebracht und gucke mir gerade wiedermal die letzten Folgen von Elfenlied an. Ich hol mir schonmal Taschentücher...so traurig das Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (25. November 2007)

Jo...Elfenlied ist endtraurig...aber die Szene ganz am Ende macht doch Hoffnung, oder?

Naja, hab auf jeden Fall gehört, dass die zweite Staffel in der Mache ist...*hoff*


----------



## glacios (25. November 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Jo...Elfenlied ist endtraurig...aber die Szene ganz am Ende macht doch Hoffnung, oder?
> 
> Naja, hab auf jeden Fall gehört, dass die zweite Staffel in der Mache ist...*hoff*



Elfenlied? Was ist das? Eine Serie oder wie? Nie gehört.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. November 2007)

Was ist an dem Ende denn traurig? Bin ich zu kaltherzig? Oder muss man nach dem traurigen suchen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (25. November 2007)

Nyu stirbt...freiwillig, und hat ihre Fehler erkannt...hallo...wenn das nicht traurig is, bin ich zu nah am Wasser gebaut...oh...moment, das könnte auch sein....


----------



## Masterpurzel (26. November 2007)

Ich werde noch ein paar Stündchen hier bleiben... So lange wie gestern will ich nicht noch mal aufbleiben (bis um 8 früh). Gehe heute warscheinlich schon um 4 oder 5 ins Bett.



Grüße noch alle Nachtschwärmer *winke winke* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. November 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Nyu stirbt...freiwillig, und hat ihre Fehler erkannt...hallo...wenn das nicht traurig is, bin ich zu nah am Wasser gebaut...oh...moment, das könnte auch sein....




Hmm, ich fand das Ende eher extrem seltsam. Ich meine, wer liebt schon die Mörderin seiner Schwester/seines Vaters. Schwachsinn. (Zumal sie das direkt vor seinen Augen tat) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (26. November 2007)

Naja, das alles ist ja lange her, und sie erklärt ihr tun ja auch...sie hat sowas wie eine schizophrene Störung.....hat mich aber auch gewundert.....aber ich finde es trotzdem traurig, dass sie "stirbt", auch wenn diese Silouhette am Tor am Ende vom Episode 13 wohl bedeutet, dass sie überlebt hat....


----------



## nalcarya (26. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hmm, ich fand das Ende eher extrem seltsam. Ich meine, wer liebt schon die Mörderin seiner Schwester/seines Vaters. Schwachsinn. (Zumal sie das direkt vor seinen Augen tat)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nun ja, die meiste zeit über seit er sie wieder kennengelernt hat wusste er ja nicht wer sie ist bzw hatte das Ereignis vollkommen verdrängt. Und so hat er sich Stück für Stück in eine Person verliebt von der sich dann später erst rausstellt wer sie wirklich ist.
Das versetzt ihm natürlich einen harten Schlag, kann ihn aber von seinen gefühlen scheinbar nicht abbringen. Er ist ja sowieso ein ziemlich naiver/trotteliger Typ, passt schon irgendwie wenn man's so sieht.

Wobei ich zugeben muss dass ich gegen Ende auch nicht mehr so 100% zufrieden mit Elfenlied war^^



btw Nachtschwärming ftw! :>


----------



## Organasilver (26. November 2007)

Naja...Elfenlied find ich immer noch klasse...aber mein neuer LIebling ist Bleach^^ Auch wenn ich erst bis Folge 52 schauen konnte, da für die restlichen Folgen die German Subs fehlen -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. November 2007)

Der geilste Anime ist und bleibt Cowboy Bebop. xD

Nichts geht darüber. Die Sprücher sind einfach hammer, die Action kommt sehr gut rüber.... und es hat so eine Art "Gegenwart vermischt mit Zukunft"-Feeling. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (26. November 2007)

Von Cowboy Bebop will ich mir nachher mal so zum antesten die erste Folge anschauen...ma sehen wies wird^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. November 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Von Cowboy Bebop will ich mir nachher mal so zum antesten die erste Folge anschauen...ma sehen wies wird^^



Ich kann es nur empfehlen. Grade wenn Ed auftaucht mit ihrem "Tick" kann man nurnoch feiern!^^

"Ouuuaaaaaa, brrrrrr, rums!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In einer Folge frisst sie (Ja es ist ein Mädchen!!!) sogar so ein Schleimvieh... naja, gucks dir an.

CBB 4tw!


----------



## Organasilver (26. November 2007)

Naja...die erste Folge war nicht so der Bringer.......vielleicht morgen mal noch schauen...net alles, was auf den ersten Blick langweilig wirkt, ist es auch....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. November 2007)

Also wenn mein PC grade nicht verrecken würde, dann könnte ich dir sagen, ab welcher Folge der Spass los geht.

EDIT: Jop, ab Folge 3 gehts los. Mit Vaye, die auf dem Klo eingesperrt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (26. November 2007)

Na Ihrs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schaut ja doch nicht so leer hier aus im Gegensatz zum Chat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ich bleibe noch ne halbe Stunde dann zisch ich ab...



Dann mal gute Nacht Mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (27. November 2007)

Morgäähhnn...bin grad ausm Bett gefallen, weil mein Wecker ca. Zweieinhalb stunden zu früh gebimmelt hat -.-


----------



## Schleppel (27. November 2007)

gg auch toll^^

sitz noch bis 7 in der arbeit^


----------



## Organasilver (27. November 2007)

AHHHH...Ein schwarzer Mann...*reicht eine große Tür* Hier, halt die vor dich....

Sorry, konnt net widerstehen, ich liebe Pratchett^^


----------



## Schleppel (27. November 2007)

gggg

>>
"und die stimme unter dem stuhl?"
"ach du meinst bruder schleppel. der ist ein schwarzer mann"
"sind schwarze männer untot?"
"das verrät er uns nicht"
<<
me= untoter schurke^^

hat auch noch keienr gecheggt^^


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (27. November 2007)

noch 70 minuten und ich bin erlöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , zumindest für ein paar stunden


----------



## Schleppel (27. November 2007)

grml...120 mins^^und dann muss ich fäden ziehn gehn...auf dem hand rücken grrrr


----------



## Organasilver (27. November 2007)

Ich muss um 7 los -.- Gar kein Bock, so lange zu warten...bin grad in 5 Foren drin und tipp mir die Finger wund^^


----------



## Schleppel (27. November 2007)

ich würd da ne runde hgL zocken^^ oder paar dailys machen in wow

naja werd ma des buffed, wegklicken^^man liest sich^^


----------



## Schleppel (27. November 2007)

*wink*

so heute nacht noch arbeit dann frei mal bis dezember^^^^


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (28. November 2007)

Schleppel schrieb:


> *wink*
> 
> so heute nacht noch arbeit dann frei mal bis dezember^^^^



des is gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (28. November 2007)

mh^^das dumme is samstag is schon der 1ste *heul*

jez hab ich 1woche wow ned aufdreht(nach2jahren^^) wegen hellgate....und heut abend geh ich wieder mit raiden aber die server sind nachm nachtdienst down^^
wargh wie soll ich da wieder in wow rienkommen^^kann wohl ned um 11 pennen gehn dann....sondern bis abends zocken *rofl* hmmm*fürcht*


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (29. November 2007)

ja is denn heut keiner wach, is doch noch früh am abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. November 2007)

nabend, jemand lust ne runde zu tratschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (29. November 2007)

Ahahaha. In 10 Minuten Bones. Wie heißt es so schön? 'Die Obduktion hat ergeben, dass die Todesursache eine Obduktion war.'  x]


----------



## Lurock (29. November 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ahahaha. In 10 Minuten Bones. Wie heißt es so schön? 'Die Obduktion hat ergeben, dass die Todesursache eine Obduktion war.'  x]


Ich habe das Gefühl du willst mir irgendwas sagen, aber ich komme nicht dahinter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (29. November 2007)

Ich mag die Serie 'Bones - Die Knochenjägerin'. Und ich mag blutige Szenen. Mit Herzen und Schusswunden und Gedärm und so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. November 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ich mag die Serie 'Bones - Die Knochenjägerin'. Und ich mag blutige Szenen. Mit Herzen und Schusswunden und Gedärm und so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mmmhh, auf welchem Sender? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanvaru (29. November 2007)

RTL glaub ich ... find aber Dr. House Zynismus is aber viel geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. November 2007)

Vanvaru schrieb:


> RTL glaub ich ... find aber Dr. House Zynismus is aber viel geiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aha, danke^^
also fernseher ist für mich ein fremdes gebiet, ich schaue zwar jeden tag (außer samstags) fern, aber nur Newstime und die Simpsons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanvaru (29. November 2007)

kein ding ... mein bewusst wahrgenommenes TV Program beschänkt sich auch nur auf PRO7 zwischen 18:00 und 19:00 und Dienstags Dr. House ... sonst läuft der einfach meißtens nebenbei


----------



## Lurock (29. November 2007)

joa, Homer ftw!! aber die beste tv-serie war Futurama!
achja, Bender... *in erinnerungen schwelg*
das warn noch zeiten, da war das tote meer noch krank... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (29. November 2007)

Wir haben 22:54 und mir ist stinklangweilig, deswegen ab ins Bettchen..

Gute Nacht ihr buffies


----------



## Lurock (29. November 2007)

humfred schrieb:


> Wir haben 22:54 und mir ist stinklangweilig, deswegen ab ins Bettchen..
> 
> Gute Nacht ihr buffies



Gn8

ich halt mich noch ein bisschen wach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Lurock (29. November 2007)

Ich frage mich gerade wie die Welt wohl ohne Kaffee aussehen würde.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...um 22:00 uhr ins bett? ...bbrrrr grausig...


----------



## Vanvaru (29. November 2007)

ich werd mich dann auch mal ins bettchen machen ... 
morgen ist auch wieder ein tag mit viel kaffee


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Ultimate Yayness.
Wersn noch so wach?


----------



## Humfred (30. November 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ultimate Yayness.
> Wersn noch so wach?



*meld*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Soll ich mirn Kaffee holen...
Soll ich mir keinen Kaffee holen...

[x] Kaffee holen
[ ] keinen Kaffee holen

brb


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

re!!11elf
Brauch mal n bissel Unterhaltung, es steht ja noch eine lange Nacht an (8


----------



## Lurock (30. November 2007)

Nabend^^

[x] Kaffee holen
[  ] Cola holen

so, bereit zur Diskussion!


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Ich schlage das Thema vor: Durch Kaffee abgesoderte Gase und die Gefahr, die sie für die Umwelt darstellen.


----------



## Lurock (30. November 2007)

Die Gefahr geht eher von den Leuten aus, die aufgrund massigen Konsumierens von  Kaffeebohnen, unangenehm riechende Körpergase absondern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (30. November 2007)

Etwas derartiges konnte ich bisher noch gar nicht feststellen. ^_^


----------



## Lurock (30. November 2007)

Jedes Böhnchen gibt ein Tönchen!^^
Ne, ich konnt au noch nix feststellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (30. November 2007)

ich bin froh das ich nun feierabend nach meinen öfteren überstunden hab. konnt erst um 8 uhr duschen gehen. 
grad trink ich meine biere und check ma die foren ab während ich auf fetten minimal abgeh um die einen oda anderen kommentare zu hinterlassen. 
überlg mir grad wie viel bier ich noch tirnken kann um morgen keinen hangover zu haben und freu mich auf ein ewholsamen weekend und hoff das ich selbst da net noch wieder arbeiten muss. 
hätt grad bock auf irgend ne heiße diskussion damit ich was zu tun hab neben meinem kleinen gelage...^^
mfg Reeth


----------



## Lurock (30. November 2007)

Reeth schrieb:


> ich bin froh das ich nun feierabend nach meinen öfteren überstunden hab. konnt erst um 8 uhr duschen gehen.
> grad trink ich meine biere und check ma die foren ab während ich auf fetten minimal abgeh um die einen oda anderen kommentare zu hinterlassen.
> überlg mir grad wie viel bier ich noch tirnken kann um morgen keinen hangover zu haben und freu mich auf ein ewholsamen weekend und hoff das ich selbst da net noch wieder arbeiten muss.
> hätt grad bock auf irgend ne heiße diskussion damit ich was zu tun hab neben meinem kleinen gelage...^^
> mfg Reeth


Heiße Diskussion?
Schließ dich uns an und spekuliere ob man von Kaffeebohnen "übelriechende Gase" absondert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Sicher tut man das. *Fenster aufmachen geh*


----------



## chopi (30. November 2007)

wozu braucht ihr alle kaffee?^^

ich bin hier auch noch wach...mit 14...ohne kaffeee halt XD

mfg
der-der-scheisse-labert-wenn-ihm-langweilig-ist


----------



## Lurock (30. November 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> wozu braucht ihr alle kaffee?^^
> 
> ich bin hier auch noch wach...mit 14...ohne kaffeee halt XD
> 
> ...


ja, du bist seit heute morgen wach, ich seit gestern morgääähn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Hehe. Hab mir zum Kaffee noch ein Croissant mit Erdbeermarmelade geholt. *mjam*


----------



## chopi (30. November 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Hehe. Hab mir zum Kaffee noch ein Croissant mit Erdbeermarmelade geholt. *mjam*



piep-piep-piep guten apetit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (30. November 2007)

Nur mal grad einwerf: weiß jemand was mit wow-faces passiert ist? Haben die die Seite einfach eingestampft oder was? Oo


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Keine Ahnung...wär schad drum.
Und Danke chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schoko-Crossie - KNURPS*


----------



## x3n0n (1. Dezember 2007)

Oh, ist sonst keiner mehr gimpig genug um hier reinzuschreiben ausser mir?


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

Doch, ich. Machen wir ne Gimp-WG auf!


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich sag dann mal jute Nacht, bis moin und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (1. Dezember 2007)

Okay, wie wäre es dann onch mit ner reality show? 
"Die Gimp-WG"^^


----------



## Masterpurzel (1. Dezember 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Okay, wie wäre es dann onch mit ner reality show?
> "Die Gimp-WG"^^



warum nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Okay, wie wäre es dann onch mit ner reality show?
> "Die Gimp-WG"^^




Das walte aber Hugo!


----------



## Lurock (1. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Das walte aber Hugo!


Mmmh, ich bin am rätseln was das heißen soll...
...- Der alte Hugo aber? nein...
...- Der Hugo aber (war) alt?
...- Das mache Hugo? walte? walten? machen?
Lös mal auf!^^


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

Das walte aber Hugo heißt soviel wie Das wird aber endlich (mal) Zeit *g*


----------



## Lurock (1. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Das walte aber Hugo heißt soviel wie Das wird aber endlich (mal) Zeit *g*


Ach, stimmt, hab ich ja gestern erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie siehts aus mit der WG?^^


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

Schieb mal ne Epische Kamera und n Regisseurstuhl (<- richtig geschrieben? o_O) rüber, dann kanns losgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Schieb mal ne Epische Kamera und n Regisseurstuhl (<- richtig geschrieben? o_O) rüber, dann kanns losgehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh Gott, versuch da mal nach zu googlen, ich gebs auch. Ruf beim Fachhandel an!


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

Hab ihn. Ok. Ich mach die Regie. Du schreibst das Drehbuch. Und dann brauchen wir noch ein paar Deppen als Schauspieler. Klingt doch gut, oder? *sich mit ner Tasse Earl Grey zurücklehn und fies grinst*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Dezember 2007)

*sich unauffällig reinschmuggel und koffer auspack*


----------



## chopi (1. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> *sich unauffällig reinschmuggel und koffer auspack*



ertappt!! ausweis bitte


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Dezember 2007)

Arr, verdammt. Der Zoll! Ich hab nichts. Keine Zigaretten, kein Kokain, kein Bargeld


----------



## chopi (1. Dezember 2007)

schade...

(ich bin pole XD)


----------



## x3n0n (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin Deutscher und ich schäme micht nicht dafür sodnern bin stolz drauf


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> schade...
> 
> (ich bin pole XD)




*Portmonee versteck* xD


----------



## chopi (2. Dezember 2007)

welches portmonee? dass braune hier in MEINER tasche? XD


----------



## x3n0n (2. Dezember 2007)

Ne das blaue hier bei mir^^


----------



## chopi (2. Dezember 2007)

meine eltern sind beide palas... (und ich bin adoptiert!^^)

ich mus schlafen gehn SAMSTAGs-.-


----------



## chopi (2. Dezember 2007)

leute wer hat GUTE polen witze?

ich hab z.b. halb10 in polen - wo ist mein knoppers XD


----------



## nalcarya (2. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ich hab z.b. halb10 in polen - wo ist mein knoppers XD


mwahahaha, den mag ich. 

Aber mein Lieblingswitz ist ja auch:

_Stehen zwei Pilze im Wald, sagt der eine:
"He, was machst du denn hier?"
Sagt der andere:
"Halt's Maul, Pilze können nicht reden!"_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Als der Papst einkaufen geht und aus dem Kaufhaus wieder rauskommt, kommt im ein Mann entgegen und übergibt ihm einen Blumenstrauß. Da sagt der Papst:

"Warum haben Sie mir die Blumen nicht gegeben, als ich rein ging?"

Da sagt der Mann:

"Sie sind der erste Pole, der bei uns nichts gestohlen hat."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (2. Dezember 2007)

spielen 2 blondinen schach: fragt die eine die andere: du sag mal haste überhaupt die regel im kopf? fragt die andre:wieso? blute ich aus der nase?
treffen sich 3 blondinen nach wheinachten: sagt die 1.: ey mein freund ne, der is so blöd der schenkt mir n buch dabei kann ich net ma lesen. sagt die nächste: ja mein freund , ne der is noch viel blöder , der schenkt mir n stift dabei kann ich net ma schreiben. sagt die dritte: ja mein freund der is am aller blödesten: der scheknt mir n deoroller dabei hab ich net ma n führerschein.
kommt n amy, n russe und n pole zu gott...
nach dem gespräch mit gott treffen sich wieder alle 3 und sagt der amy: gott meint das wenn ich net alle meine truppen zurück ziehe dann wirft er ne rote kugel auf mein land und allle amys sind tot. sagt der russe: joa gott meinte dass wenn ich net alle meine atomwaffen vernichte wirft er auch ne rote kugel auf russland und alle russen sind tot. sagt der pole: wenn ich diese rote kugel auf euer land werfe sind alle eure landsleute down=)
was isn türke aufm riesenrad? drecksschleuder.
was is schwarz, roser scharz, rosa weß? n schwarzer beim wichsen.
joa hab noch mehr so abartige witze aba nun is genug das wird kangweilig, will eher eure witze hören=)
liebste grüße Reeth


----------



## Reeth Caldason (2. Dezember 2007)

joa wenn cih wieder heimfliege bring ich erstma ne stange marlboro für 10,80euro mit=)
nur zum thema zisen übern zolll=)
vllt krieg ich auch mehr über die grenze^^
lg aus otji Reeth


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Tja, ich kaufe mene 'Zigaretten' legal vom Händler und bezahle trotzde keine Steuern drauf.

Zigarillos ftw!^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Ist eigentlich noch ein Moderator da? Oder spielt Ihr alle WoW?^^

EDIT:  Paul Panzer fragte grade:

"Schaut Ihr euch die WM auch an? Vorm Fernseher zu Hause? Ja? Die Nationalelf auch."

xD


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Hehe, der war gemein.
Aber wir brauchen ein neues Thema.
Was trinkt ihr denn so an Tee?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Hehe, der war gemein.
> Aber wir brauchen ein neues Thema.
> Was trinkt ihr denn so an Tee?



Kräutertee trinke ich grade, weil meine Speiseröhre immer so trocken ist, und der die immerwieder "einschleimt".^^


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Was ein Schleimer(tee)!
Ich trink am liebsten Earl Grey oder Ceylon. Hin und wieder auch Pfefferminz, aber den kann bzw. sollte man halt nicht in Mengen hinunterkippen....sonst....*hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Was sonst? :?


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Spoiler



3...





Spoiler



2...





Spoiler



1...





Spoiler



Heftig Flitzekack und Bauchweh )=


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

xD

ROFL

achja, grade gesehen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eyj-L3xx3OY


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der ist gut! Ich zieh mir grad das hier rein, Modelchanging vom feinsten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQKiHz9Gh0Q...feature=related

xD LOL .... ich bepisel mich xD


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Wesley Snipes im Waffenladen  xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRf5r8HZFYs...feature=related

ich...kann....nicht...mehr...muss....atmen xD


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Captain Archer in der Dusche... Das ist so Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  '....thank you!' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FMJ inc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrI8GGG7YpM...feature=related

"Sack! Eiterbeutel!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (3. Dezember 2007)

Ja is des Forum hier ausgestorben oder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Dezember 2007)

wenn die die hier posten so drauf sin könntest du bald recht ham^^


----------



## Slade (3. Dezember 2007)

youtube thread oO ?

lfg rl raid .. so boored 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


morgen spätschicht ^^ 
mimimimi ..


----------



## Veragron (3. Dezember 2007)

Lol^^

Geiler ist der hier
5. Klasse Bio kommt da nicht dran ;D


----------



## Masterpurzel (8. Dezember 2007)

Nanu, keiner mehr wach?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ja ausgestorben hier...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

ich bin noch da ;-)


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin auch noch da *wink*

Oder bin ich Niemand? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

doch du bist wer^^ ich kenn dich zwar nicht aber du hilfst mir die Nachtschicht zu überstehen.. daher kann mag ich dich^^


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Freut mich das ich dir helfen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss aber jetzt auch ins Bettchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe es ist nicht all zu schlimm deine nachtschicht zu überstehen, kopf hoch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

*schmoll

Ich bin ein großes mädchen und schaff das schon


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Und? Hast es überstanden?


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

Nabend, is ja nüx los hier im "Gott & Die Welt"-Forum.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist überhaupt jemand da?


----------



## Veragron (8. Dezember 2007)

Klar. Mann, ich brauch n Kaffee. *in der Küche verschwind und mit der Kanne wieder auftauch* Ahh. Lecker.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (8. Dezember 2007)

> Ist überhaupt jemand da?



*meld* was gibbet denn ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

The schrieb:


> *meld* was gibbet denn ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Diese Frage beschäftigt mich schon seit Jahren!
Aber zur Topic:
Naja, mir is` langweilig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (8. Dezember 2007)

Gründen wir einen _best of Dr. Sommer_ Club.


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

Auja! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und dann gehen wir Eis essen und Hammer werfen,
und wir kaufen uns Fernseher bei MediaMarkt und
geben sie wieder zurück!


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Dezember 2007)

Wer'sn noch alles da? Ich werde erstmal wieder Gothic 2 durchspielen. Einfach geniales Game. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

ich bin da.. mal wieder nachtschicht..


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

Halloooohooo?  ...lloohooo.. ...ohooo...
Echoooo? ..chooo.. ...ooo..


----------



## Veragron (8. Dezember 2007)

Muh. 
Ich bin dann mal wieder weg. An den SW: Republic Commando Dateien rumpfuschen.


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

k, ciao mit ö


----------



## Veragron (8. Dezember 2007)

Re!!!!111111einseinselfdrölf
Ich hab nen Mod installiert, einen bluescreen fabriziert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

wb... und gz!
ich hab grade meine kaffemaschine versaut,
hab wie immer kaffee rein, wasser rein
klappe zu und an... hab aber den filter vergessen...
nu muss ich putzen... naja, mach ich morgen,
hab ja noch eiskaffee im kühlschrank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

das ist bestimmt eine riesen schweinerei


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

jop, kaffeematsch, sieht aus wie sch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

deswegen trink ich nur tee ;-)


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

tee hält aber net wach, und würde ich tee trinken, hätte ich kein durst mehr auf kaffee, und könnte so nicht lange durchhalten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

teein hält auch wach


----------



## Veragron (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab noch 3 Bluescreens fabriziert...
btt: Rizinusöl hält auch wach. Nur man kann nebenbei kaum mehr was machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 3 Bluescreens fabriziert...
> btt: Rizinusöl hält auch wach. Nur man kann nebenbei kaum mehr was machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rizi..was? Mmmh, ich google mal schnell.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

mmmhh.. in foren schreiben hält auch wach^^


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

Rizinusöl?


> ..oder oil of Palma Christi genannt...


Pfui Deiwel! Nie und never werd ich das trinken!
Ich bleibe bei Hühnerblut und Kaffee!


----------



## Veragron (8. Dezember 2007)

Na dann Prost!


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

Muhaha ein ganzes Huhn auf ex! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, ich werde mich dann mal nach draußen machen,
schaun was hier und dort noch so los ist...
Gn8 Genossinnen und Genossen!


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Dezember 2007)

Läuft auf repeat bei mir...

Was freu ich mich auf das neue Album...hab jetzt gerade Gothic 2 wieder ausgemacht. Musste einfach nochmal den Song hören...28.1.08 kommt das gleichnamige Album...und dann am 10.02.08 Konzert.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (9. Dezember 2007)

> Läuft auf repeat bei mir...



Jo hör ich auch gerade ist klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würd ja gern hier noch die Stellung halten, aber ich muss morgen früh raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

The schrieb:


> Jo hör ich auch gerade ist klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja...ich hab moin Wochenende... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das Album muss ich noch vorbestellen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit: O.o...wtf? Bullet selbst sagt 28.1.08...weltweit...amazon.de sagt 30.1.08...O.o


----------



## Veragron (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich hör gerade das hier.
Und ja, ich mag Emma Watson 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

Aber was benutz ihr eigentlich so für Tricks, um wach zu bleiben? Also auf LANs usw...
Ich habe bissher imemr frischgepressten, ungesüßten Zitronensaft und viel Cola getrunken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (9. Dezember 2007)

Den Bodensatz (oder Sud, wie immer man es nennen will...) von Sauerkraut. DAS macht und hält wach. Ansonsten diese Flüssigkeit von sauren Gurken, wenns das nich gibt auchmal n halbes Glas puren Essig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Den Bodensatz (oder Sud, wie immer man es nennen will...) von Sauerkraut. DAS macht und hält wach. Ansonsten diese Flüssigkeit von sauren Gurken, wenns das nich gibt auchmal n halbes Glas puren Essig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freak!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also die Zitronen ziehen schon...aber DAS? Ich weiß nicht ob ich DAS trinken würde...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (9. Dezember 2007)

Probiers einfach mal...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Probiers einfach mal...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok...ich werds mal zur nächsten LAN mitnehmen...neben meiner Zitronenpresse und 12 Netzen Zitronen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

So ich muss mich hier auch mal wieder melden ^^


----------



## glacios (9. Dezember 2007)

guten Morgen an alle Nachtaktiven!


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Dezember 2007)

huhu


----------



## Veragron (9. Dezember 2007)

Möp.
*weiter an den Installationsdaten rumfummeln geh* AUf einen fröhlichen 7. Bluescreen!


----------



## glacios (9. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Möp.
> *weiter an den Installationsdaten rumfummeln geh* AUf einen fröhlichen 7. Bluescreen!



immer noch Republic commando? Wie is des spiel eigentlich so? würd mich mal intressieren, da ich ja sowieso StarWars-Fan bin.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (9. Dezember 2007)

meine oma fährt im blackrock midm motorrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (9. Dezember 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> immer noch Republic commando? Wie is des spiel eigentlich so? würd mich mal intressieren, da ich ja sowieso StarWars-Fan bin.



Ja-ah. Jetzt isses Battlefront II.
RC is cool. Ein verdammt geiler und überzeugender Shooter...und ne coole Story. Aber einige Missionen (vorallem die im Schiff) sind ohne Cheats nur mit verdammt schnellen Reflexen zu schaffen...lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, das anzutesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Mhhh... grad erst nachhaus gekommen, und was jetzt?


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

keine ahnung,
aber ich werde jezz
mal nach hause fahren
und mich hin hauen,
hab noch einige 
hundert kilometer
vor mir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gn8


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Na dann! Bau keinen Unfall ^^


----------



## Thoor (9. Dezember 2007)

OMG ne morgen Schule und Chemie Arbeit >.< und dann hatte ich so ein schönes WE aber das ist vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WARUM NUR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *ganzdolleweinundvomweltenbaumspring*


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

Wir probieren gerade den Lootreaver in TK... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber morgen ist das WE schon vorbei...ich schreib morgen Physik...hm...nicht gut...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Viel Glück euch Beiden ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

Danke...werd ich brauchen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

nix gelernt?


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

Doch doch...nur...Physik halt...und dann auch noch extreme Anforderungen vom Lehrer alles in einer perfekten äußeren Form zu schreiben. Selbst wenn ich es kann...wird verdammt schwer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Ach, das geht schon.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Dezember 2007)

Früher hab ich die Schule gehasst, jetzt vermisse ich sie irgendwie.^^


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Ok... ich hör von Studenten immer nur "Es ist ja so viel besser als Schule."


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin kein Student. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Aso, was dann? Sowas gibts? Jemand der kein Student ist??? ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Dezember 2007)

Ja, sowas soll es ja geben.


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

Haunse rein. Wir machen noch einen Try bei Lootreaver und dann gehts für mich in die Kiste... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

gn8


----------



## Venax (9. Dezember 2007)

woooo hoooo endlich fertig mir der leidigen Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Dezember 2007)

Na Glückwunsch. Und gleich mal willkommen in der hoffnungslos verblödenden Buffed-Community. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venax (9. Dezember 2007)

hehe
sie ist Mittel zum Zweck - und der Zweck ist die Ablenkung in der Arbeit und wenn man was für die Uni tun muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Whatever ^^


----------



## todesstern (10. Dezember 2007)

hi oh ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Dezember 2007)

Hier Herr "Todesstern". Damit du mal ein ordentliches Avatar hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (10. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Ok... ich hör von Studenten immer nur "Es ist ja so viel besser als Schule."



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich bin Student und wünsch mir sehnlichst die Schule zurück (hauptsächlich aus dem Grund, weil da meine besten Freund mit drauf warn).
Und ja man müsste lernen und zwar sehr sehr viel! Also mein Studiengang ist an sich sehr anspruchsvoll oder es liegt an mir. Ehrlich gesagt ist er zu anspruchsvoll, weswegen ich jetzt dann abbrech ubd ganz selten nur noch in die Uni geh. Ja im moment kann ich wohl sogar sagen, Studium is viel geiler als Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Venax (10. Dezember 2007)

naja.. Schulzeit war ganz nett und ich möchte sie auch nicht missen. 

Allerdings zurück in die Anstalt will ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## glacios (10. Dezember 2007)

ja des ist sicher von Schule zu Schule unterschiedlich. Wir hatten halt eine super Klassengemeinschaft und wenn dann deine besten Freunde mit dir in dieselbe Klasse gehn, ist das schon fett!


----------



## Belandra (10. Dezember 2007)

Hab Schule gehasst, als ich noch hingehen musste. An der Uni hab ich mir die Schule wieder herbeigesehnt.

Und jetzt im Arbeitsleben würd ich gern nochmal Student sein.

Ist schon nicht einfach, das Ganze...


----------



## Masterpurzel (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich grüße x3n0n!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir ist langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Mir auch!


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

Mir auch. Möchte jemand was essen? *Restaurant aufmach*


----------



## Masterpurzel (10. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Mir auch. Möchte jemand was essen? *Restaurant aufmach*



Ja gerne, ich möchte eine grosse Currywurst mir viel curry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> Ja gerne, ich möchte eine grosse Currywurst mir viel curry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für mich auch, bitte!


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

*Extra viel Curry draufmach* *Sich selbst auch eine nehm* Noch was zu trinken, die Herren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (10. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Noch was zu trinken, die Herren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, eine grosse Fanta wär net schlecht!


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

*rüberreich*
*Sich mit ner Cola in ne Ecke setz und einen auf Emo mach die Einnahmen zähl*


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Bääääää...

Schon wieder so spät... grml...


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Mmmh, wie war denn euer Tag so?


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

Hm.
Auf einer Skala von 0-10, auf der 0 'absolut beschissen' und 10 'extrem hammeraffengeil' darstellt, belegt er wohl eine neutrale 5.


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Nu ja, bei mir wars denn eher so ne 0...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War ein ereignisreicher Tag, könnt ihr ja in meinem
Blog lesen.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Lernen, lernen... nichts als lernen...

=




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

Hmm Lurock...Steht deine Musikanlage aufm Boden oder... ok, ok, ich hör ja schon auf *scnr*


----------



## Masterpurzel (10. Dezember 2007)

naja von 0 bis 10 = 3, für mehr hats nicht gereicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Hmm Lurock...Steht deine Musikanlage aufm Boden oder... ok, ok, ich hör ja schon auf *scnr*


grml..
Das mit dem MP3 Player is ja keine schlechte Idee,
aber eine MP3-Freundin gibts net, musch mir wohl
ne neue backen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

In 20 Jahren haben die Japaner bestimmt so etwas entwickelt ^^


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Naja, ich bin ma weg.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gn8


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Nachti!


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

Nachtomat :O


----------



## Masterpurzel (10. Dezember 2007)

gn8


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

Nyah, ich bin dann auchmal weg...goodnight  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Jo, Good Night and Sleep Well!


----------



## Masterpurzel (10. Dezember 2007)

Good Night und schlaf gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Hui, halb Englisch, Halb Deutsch ^^


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Nabönd Leute,
wo seid ihr denn alle?
Seid 30 Min. nüscht mehr
lös hier... mirs schon langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

BLÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ!


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Wollt mich nur mal wieder melden ^^


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Achso, 
kam nur ein bisschen merkwürdig rüber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (11. Dezember 2007)

So ihr Nachtschwärmer treibt ihr hier euer Unwesen ich bin weg viel Spaß wobei auch immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

The schrieb:


> So ihr Nachtschwärmer treibt ihr hier euer Unwesen ich bin weg viel Spaß wobei auch immer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ciao mit ö!


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

CYA!


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Blub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Na wie wars heut bei euch so?


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Mmmh, nu ja, fällt igendjmden ein Thema ein,
welches man hier "benachtschwärmern" könnte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Hab ich doch schon gesagt ^^


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Ok, du warst schneller^^
Bei mir wars ziemlich ööde,
Schule scheiße, dann den
halben Tag gelernt, und dann
im Forum vergammeln... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm....wie wärs mit Kaffee, hatten wir lang nicht mehr. Und dann Kekse. Darüber kann man immer schwärmern.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Jo, bei mir das gleiche...

Bis 7 in der Schule...


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Hehe. Bis eins und keine Minute länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Wen hamma denn da?
Nabend!
Naja, Kaffee hatten wir doch letztens
erst, aber Kekse, das ist ne super Idee!


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Dann mach ich mal den Anfang.
Kekse sind:
- knusprig.


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Kekse sind:
-lecker


----------



## p4cm4n (11. Dezember 2007)

hehe, na das ist doch mal der perfekte Thread für mich.
Hallo erstmal an alle, ist mein erster Post..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich steh gerade an der Arbeit, das ganze noch bis 2 Uhr heute Nacht und dann freu ich mich schon wieder auf ne Runde WoW und das traditionelle Feierabendbier dazu..um die Uhrzeit hält einen wenigstens niemand vom Spielen ab, man hat seine Ruhe, keiner geht einem auf den Geist, kein Telefon, keine Tür....und dann schön ausschlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

WOW GZ!!!


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

erstmal Willkommen! 
Und tja, ausschlafen tu ich nachmittags. Ist derzeit auch dringend nötig. Heute je eine Arbeit, einen Vokabeltest und eine HÜ geschrieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Und wie war der Test?


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

p4cm4n schrieb:


> hehe, na das ist doch mal der perfekte Thread für mich.
> Hallo erstmal an alle, ist mein erster Post..
> 
> 
> ...


Nimms Blizardboy net übel, das ist sein Mitteilungsdrang... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ne, willkommen im Club der Verdammten/Kaffeetrinker/Kekseesser/whatever!


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

looooooool ^^


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Der Test war scheiße. 
Und an Lurock: Du hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Suchtis vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

JAAA! 
Ganz
kranke
Suchtis
!!!


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Genau. Mit Dreitagebart und so. Und viel promille.


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Der Test war scheiße.
> Und an Lurock: Du hast
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, wir alle (wow-zocker) sind gewissermaßen Suchtis...
dazu mein lieblings-smilie: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Jaja, der is schon ganz cool xD


----------



## p4cm4n (11. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nimms Blizardboy net übel, das ist sein Mitteilungsdrang...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke, dann bin ich hier wohl genau richtig.....kaffee, kaffeekekse, was andres gibts hier au irgendwie nich^^
naja aber wenns nach Hause geht wartet ja meine Freundin auf mich um mich zu verwöhnen (ich red von der Mikrowelle)


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Jaaa jaaa jaaa... die Mikrowelle ^^


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Welches Topic?


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

p4cm4n schrieb:


> danke, dann bin ich hier wohl genau richtig.....kaffee, kaffeekekse, was andres gibts hier au irgendwie nich^^
> naja aber wenns nach Hause geht wartet ja meine Freundin auf mich um mich zu verwöhnen (ich red von der Mikrowelle)


Mmmh, freu dich!
Meine ist gestern weg, nachdem ihr Hund meine Musikanlage gepwned hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Mitleid hat*


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Um ehrlich zu sein. Wenn mir das passiert wäre. Ich weiß nicht was ich gemacht hätte...vielleicht mit dem Köter zum nächsten Chinarestaurant gegangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p4cm4n (11. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, freu dich!
> Meine ist gestern weg, nachdem ihr Hund meine Musikanlage gepwned hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



deine Mikrowelle hat nen Hund? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hehe....geh mal davon aus du meintest ne menschliche Freundin^^ 

@Blizardboy: Sie macht mir ausschließlich was zu essen, emotional bedeuten wir uns rein garnix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich auch nicht...


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Jaa, schade, wenn ihr Genaueres wissen wollt:
[werbung]
Mein Blog
[/werbung]


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Mmmh, oh, lol, nein, meine Mikrowelle ist mir noch treu geblieben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Hui! gleich mal angucken!


----------



## p4cm4n (11. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, oh, lol, nein, meine Mikrowelle ist mir noch treu geblieben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



immerhin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (11. Dezember 2007)

Hund in der Mikrowelle gegrillt... lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich bevorzuge Katze, leicht durchgegart aber innen noch blutig.


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

humfred schrieb:


> Hund in der Mikrowelle gegrillt... lecker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In der *Mikrowelle* ge*grillt*?
Wooow, was must du für ein neumodisches
Teil haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Das kann sogar Staubsuagen ^^


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Hehe, der war gut!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

*Kopfkratz*
*An der Mikro rumschrauben geh*
*LiGHtNiNG*
*Stecker rauszieh und weiterschraub*


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> *Kopfkratz*
> *An der Mikro rumschrauben geh*
> *LiGHtNiNG*
> *Stecker rauszieh und weiterschraub*


Keine Chance, hab ich schon ausprobiert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Hm. Ich könnt mir aber mit der Kathodenröhre vom Fernseher ein LaserPew bauen. Dann brauch ich noch n Zielfernrohr und n Ziel. Komm mal morgen Mittag bei mir vorbei. Und bring den Hund mit.


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Welcher Hund?
*Tupperdose mit Aufschrift "Köter Nr.139" unaufällig wegschieb*


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Dann...bring was anderes mit.


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dann...bring was anderes mit.


Meine Ex... mmh, ne die kann man recyclen (omg, english = 4), sprich wiederverwenden,
manche geben halt auch tot ne gute Figur ab...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


EDIT: Könnte man für sowas eigl nen Bann kassieren?^^
Naja, egal, ich will das Schicksal nicht herausfordern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich baue noch fix ne nette Verpackung für das LaserPew...Concept Art incoming...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

lol ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

BÄM - VölligBuffed ist vom Alli-Geklatsche zurück!


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> BÄM - VölligBuffed ist vom Alli-Geklatsche zurück!


WB


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Lol ist das hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith flüstert ein herzlisches WehBeh an VölligBuffeD herüber.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Und wie viele Allys hast mit in den Tod gerissen?


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Veragron, wenn deine Pew mal so critet wie die hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann kauf ich dir se ab!


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Und wie viele Allys hast *mit* in den Tod gerissen?



Zweckoptimist aus Leidenschaft?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Und wie viele Allys hast mit in den Tod gerissen?



Eine Menge, Saat 4tw!^^


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Hui, ne Bibi Blocksberg also ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Hui, ne Bibi Blocksberg also ^^



Jop, manchmal auch..... naja..... Schamane...


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Faszinierend, Captain.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Schamanen ftw!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Diese gottverdammte Praktiker Werbung! Ich hasse es !!!!


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

So, dann werd ich mich auch wieder verabschieden,
Gn8 Leute, bis morgen!^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Gute Träume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

N8!


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Guts Nächtle!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Da sagt Praktiker seit mehr als einem Jahr "20% auf alles, ausser Tiernahrung."

UND WAS JETZT???

"Wir sind die Nummer 1 im Kundendienst. Um uns bei unseren Kunden zu bedanken geben wir 20% Rabatt auf alles. (Ausser - Tiernahrung)"

Die kotzen mich so an diese Spinner. -.-


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Ok... ^^

Ich hab zwar null plan wovon du redest aber

Ok...


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Sind halt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Sind halt alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dann is ok!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

BÄM *Apfelkuchen einschmeiss*


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Lol. 
Mal ne Runde Semi-Afk.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

HF!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Wasn Semi??


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

SEMI (Lat. für halb)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Aaah. Dummes Latein. -.-

Und ich hör auchnoch In Extremo...

Apropo... *zum "Was hört Ihr gerade-Thread wechselt*


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Ajajajaj, so spät ist es doch noch garnicht.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Ach naja, nachher noch mitm Hund runter, dann Pennen...und morgen gehts zum Kumpel rumspacken. ^^


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

was ist deine Def. von

"rumspacken"

?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich definiere "Rumspacken":

1. Laute Musik (In diesem Fall sehr lauter Metal)
2. Zu der Musik im richtigen Tackt 'Headbangen'
3. Sehr viel Müll labern


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Ok, hät ich mir fast denken können ^^

Naja ich verpiss mich dann auch mal ins Bett!

*VölligBuffeD die macht über das Forum geb*

viel Spaß damit ^^

GN8!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Hui...naja bringt nichts, wenn ich auf nichts antworten kann. sonst siets ja erst recht aus wie Beitragspushen.^^

Naja, ich glaub ich geh daylies machen


----------



## p4cm4n (12. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hehe, der war gut!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dafür ham wir nen Kater.....genial, streust einfach en paar Krümel dazu und der leckt dir den Boden sauber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (12. Dezember 2007)

Na, nix los hier? Sieht ja verdammt leer aus! Los aufwachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich mache es mir erst mal gemütlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (12. Dezember 2007)

hmmm? was? Ich bin wach, ich bin wach.......ZzZzZzZzZz


----------



## p4cm4n (12. Dezember 2007)

tja, neu hier und scheinbar werde ich der letzte Überlebende sein, immernoch an der Arbeit gefangen, scheiß Spielhallenjob, da holt einer fünf Minuten vor Feierabend nen Jackpot und schon dauert das ewig bis das Geld rübergebucht is.... Feierabend war um 2 und ich rechne mal mit meiner Abreise hier gegen 6 Uhr.....Naja wenigstens gibt das verdammt deftig Trinkgeld^^


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (12. Dezember 2007)

p4cm4n schrieb:


> tja, neu hier und scheinbar werde ich der letzte Überlebende sein, immernoch an der Arbeit gefangen, scheiß Spielhallenjob, da holt einer fünf Minuten vor Feierabend nen Jackpot und schon dauert das ewig bis das Geld rübergebucht is.... Feierabend war um 2 und ich rechne mal mit meiner Abreise hier gegen 6 Uhr.....Naja wenigstens gibt das verdammt deftig Trinkgeld^^




keine angst, bist nicht der letzte- darf auch noch beim schaffen sitzen, bekomm aber kein trinkgeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p4cm4n (12. Dezember 2007)

neue Runde Nachtschicht, wie siehts aus, wer is dabei??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Dezember 2007)

Nabend pac
bin auch noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p4cm4n (12. Dezember 2007)

hehe, joa werd wohl die ganze Woche noch da sein bis jeweils 2 Uhr.......wie ich Nachtschicht liebe, lol

und danach ne schöne Runde Gnomeregan, wenn noch jemand von den Friends online is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Dezember 2007)

Uääh, wie Gnomeregan gehasst habe...
Ich fand die Instanz so schrecklich!
Aber ich hab sie jetzt auch seit, ca. 1 1/2 Jahren
nemmer gesehn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p4cm4n (12. Dezember 2007)

Für mich wirds das erste Mal Gnomeregan sein..... bin ja mal gespannt^^

aber muss echt mal zusehn dass ich vorwärts komm, ich häng in meiner Gilde total hinterher im Moment....


----------



## Lurock (12. Dezember 2007)

Dann wünsch ich dir viel Glück in Gnomeregan!
Ich mach mich vom Acker, Gn8! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p4cm4n (12. Dezember 2007)

Adios und gn8, bis morgen evntl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FE3L-X (12. Dezember 2007)

Netter Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lg


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Dezember 2007)

Jo. Ich verzieh mich dann auch mal. Nacht ihrs hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (13. Dezember 2007)

Gute Nacht @ all hier im Thread!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p4cm4n (13. Dezember 2007)

still here  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (13. Dezember 2007)

blubb^^


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Hui, hier darf man ja jetzt auch wieder Posten ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Dezember 2007)

Joa....ich gimp gerade in Shat rum und schreibe parallel mit ner Freundin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Hui!!!

ist dein Server nicht betroffen von dem großen Server ausfall?


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Nabend,
ich trinke schwarzen Kaffee und esse schwarze Pizza!
Da soll noch einer sagen ich wär rassistisch!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Du bist RASSISTISCH!!!

EDIT: und jetzt?


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Achso


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Achso



Wars das schon?


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Dirty Sanchez in urs facez.
Me is posting in ur Nachtschwärmer Thread and you can do NOTHING against it.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dirty Sanchez in urs facez.
> Me is posting in ur Nachtschwärmer Thread and you can do NOTHING against it.



Soll ich jetzt Angst haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt Angst haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

*angst hat*

^^


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Wie war denn euer Tag heute?
(falls noch jemand da ist...)


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2007)

ne charackterisierung in polnisch (hab zusätzlich polnische schule) geschrieben über son typ aus nem buch dass ich nicht gelesen hab XD ach ich liebe das inet


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Naja also, ich hatte heute 2 stündige Mathe Arbeit

Habs aber glaub ich ganz gut gemacht ^^


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2007)

in was enn genau?


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Was meinst?


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2007)

brüche,variablen scheisse usw


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2007)

wo ich hier so herumspammen darf:
hab ja jetzt sieses heft in das die lehrer nach der stunde bewertungen reinschreiben und wenn eine schlechte dabei ist kann ich an dem tag nicht an pc >.< habt mit mir mitleid! XD


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Asooooo....

Differentialrechnung

und

Kurvendiskussion


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> wo ich hier so herumspammen darf:
> hab ja jetzt sieses heft in das die lehrer nach der stunde bewertungen reinschreiben und wenn eine schlechte dabei ist kann ich an dem tag nicht an pc >.< habt mit mir mitleid! XD


OmG, du armer Bär!
Wen hastn umgebracht?


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> wo ich hier so herumspammen darf:
> hab ja jetzt sieses heft in das die lehrer nach der stunde bewertungen reinschreiben und wenn eine schlechte dabei ist kann ich an dem tag nicht an pc >.< habt mit mir mitleid! XD



Das versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz...


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2007)

die lehrer düfen nach jeder stunde in son heft schrieben wie ich mich verhalten hab. und wenn da auch nur ein hat gestört steht kann ich an dem tag nicht an pc >.<


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

OMG?!


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> die lehrer düfen nach jeder stunde in son heft schrieben wie ich mich verhalten hab. und wenn da auch nur ein hat gestört steht kann ich an dem tag nicht an pc >.<


Um dir sowas anzutun, müssen sie ja ein deftigen Grund haben,
wieviel Menschen hast du gegessen?


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2007)

die strafe der klassenkonferenz...
und meine mutter ist atm pvp-geflagt hier


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> und meine mutter ist atm pvp-geflagt hier



ICH SCHMEIß MICH WEG!


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2007)

hatte provokative und beleidigende aussagen gestellt...
ich muss ersma 5sek übelegen bis ich weiss was das ist XD


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

hehe xD


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> ICH SCHMEIß MICH WEG!



ich benutz öfters wow-sachen in rl^^


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Aber das war echt gut ^^


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

So Leute, ich bin weg, Gn8 @ all! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Guts Nächtle!


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2007)

gute nacht und

 kraft und ehre


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Und möge die Erdenmutter mit dir sein! ^^


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2007)

ja en wollt ich zuerst posten doch dann dacht ich mit.du hast den shcon in der sig-.- nimm was anderes


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2007)

gibts in war auch druiden-like? XD

edit:299 beitrag XD
so der 300 kommt ins druidenforum XD

obwohl doch nicht bin off morgen^^ süsü hel gn


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Nachti


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Re!!!111einself
Need Entertainment. Brauche Leichen und Blut.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich werd mich auch ins bett vertschüssen

machs gut!


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Haunse rein, gn8 und so.


----------



## Thoor (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich geh mein Aquarium fertig einrichten bis später^^


----------



## chopi (14. Dezember 2007)

na ok wenn 9uhr nachtschwärmen ist... ok^^ mir ist sooo langweilig verdammt-.- jemand nen tipp wa ich machen könnte?


----------



## The Holy Paladin (14. Dezember 2007)

> mir ist sooo langweilig verdammt-.- jemand nen tipp wa ich machen könnte?



WoW ?


----------



## chopi (14. Dezember 2007)

ich hab doch aufgehört/pausiert^^...


----------



## Humfred (14. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ich hab doch aufgehört/pausiert^^...




IHHH Du hast ja ein RL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Dezember 2007)

naja nicht wirklich XD bin hier abgeschieden von der geselschaft^^ 
es tut mir leid *bei ebay nach gamecards suchen und acc reaktivieren*


----------



## Humfred (14. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> naja nicht wirklich XD bin hier abgeschieden von der geselschaft^^
> es tut mir leid *bei ebay nach gamecards suchen und acc reaktivieren*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Dezember 2007)

kannste mir ma die katze da erklären *auf den sig-thrad schiel*^^


----------



## Humfred (14. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> kannste mir ma die katze da erklären *auf den sig-thrad schiel*^^




Das ist die Monorail Katze, die Fährt " eingleisig", schau doch mal wie die da drauf liegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich sage hier jetzt einfach mal salopp: Dirty Sanchez!


----------



## x3n0n (15. Dezember 2007)

Die Katze ist iwo Kult^^ Aber die animierte Version mag ich lieber...


----------



## Veragron (15. Dezember 2007)

Mon nom, c'est Jean-Claude Van Damme. Et je suis en mage.
Genialer TV-Spot.


----------



## p4cm4n (15. Dezember 2007)

Freu mich auf den mit Mini-Me  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (15. Dezember 2007)

Mr. T. ist immernoch der beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


'T., it's a warrior and not a mohawk!'
'Well maybe Mr. T has hacked the game and added a mohawk class. Maybe Mr. T's pretty handy with computers. Had that occurred to you Mr. condescending director?'


----------



## Humfred (15. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Mr. T. ist immernoch der beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, auf Deutsch ihn  ist der TV-Spot , auf gut Deutsch gesagt: scheiße, ich mag den Englischen


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Naaböönd, wer seids denn noch da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2007)

lol ist ja schon halb 11 oO naja bin da 

/join


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

wenigstens einer. mirs nähmlich langweilig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2007)

mir ist seit wochen langweilig >.<
hab heute meiner schwester weihnachtsgeschenk gekauft XD


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Dezember 2007)

huhu bin auch noch da. mir is langweilig. kleine eier farmen bringt kein spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist das auf mich bezogen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

ich hab groß e.... ähäm, also, was nun?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ist das auf mich bezogen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein^^


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2007)

hab ma ne frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was glaubt ihr wielange fliegt sowas mit einer aufladung? und wielange dauert selbige


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> ich hab groß e.... ähäm, also, was nun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also ich hab ganz viele kleine........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

2 Stunden aufladen, 1 Stunde fliegen?!


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> 2 Stunden aufladen, 1 Stunde fliegen?!



hört sich gut an wünsch ich mir zu weihnachten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

lol, das war eine Vermutung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2007)

naja ich glaub dir^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Alles?
Ich bin 4 Meter 80 groß!


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> hört sich gut an wünsch ich mir zu weihnachten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Informier dich erstmal mit Google und Konsorten...man kann bei sowas auch leicht ins Klo greifen.

Ich zock jetzt weiter Pes 2008 mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spielt hier noch jemand PES(Ideal wäre natürlich PS3)?


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2007)

meiner auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aso...


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> hab ma ne frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


vllt hilft dir das weiter


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> meiner auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*hust hust* schäm dich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: @ riesentrolli, das hilft ihm wohl kaum bei dem modell weiter welches auf dem bild zu sehen ist, dazu müsste man den namen wissen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

Zocke doch nicht...Schlag den Raab läuft.
Go Gene Go!


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Schlag den.. was?


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2007)

das bild ist übrigens verlinkt...*hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm schlag den raab naja erstes mal wars toll aber dann wurde es nur noch scheisse-.-


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2007)

noch was: weiss wer,was ich be meinem pc anmachen sollte,damit er fernsehsender findet? (hatte schonmal,da hats n bekannster gemacht es fehlte i.was anzuschalten) nu hab ich hier alles neu und würde das ma wieder gerne wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hab vista)


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Du hast Vista? Mein Beileid!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Schlag den.. was?


Raab in der Wikipedia
Schlag den Raab in der Wikipedia


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Raab in der Wikipedia
> Schlag den Raab in der Wikipedia


Ich kenne den nur aus TV-Total und seiner komischen Single "Maschendrahtzaun"...
...ziemlicher Dummschwetzer finde ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2007)

naja er ist halt "kult" der hat schon den status "lustig",soll heissen es werden ihn immer leute lustig finden (ich auch bissl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , schau immer tvtotal weil zu dem zeitpunkt nie was anderes gutes kommt)


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Dezember 2007)

bei tv total is aber nur der anfang lustig (und das auch nur n bissl) und der rest scheiße weil er selbst is nicht lustig. nur die fernseh ausschnitte sind lustig


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bei tv total is aber nur der anfang lustig (und das auch nur n bissl) und der rest scheiße weil er selbst is nicht lustig. nur die fernseh ausschnitte sind lustig


Moderatoren sind doch nur Sprechröhren der Gagschreiber...


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2007)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bei tv total is aber nur der anfang lustig (und das auch nur n bissl) und der rest scheiße weil er selbst is nicht lustig. nur die fernseh ausschnitte sind lustig



obwohl ich ihn mag (vorallem seine klare trennung von öffentlich und privatleben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
/sign


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Lol, hab mir das auf Pro7 mal angeschaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hoffentlich verliert der Raab! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Moderatoren sind doch nur Sprechröhren der Gagschreiber...



es kann trotzdem nicht jeder.ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,dass du (oder ich egal) mit den selben gags durchkommen würde. die neue comedien generation hat allerdings ordentlich was aufm kasten (will auch mal leute zum lachen bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde mir was einfallen müssen)


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> es kann trotzdem nicht jeder.ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,dass du (oder ich egal) mit den selben gags durchkommen würde. die neue comedien generation hat allerdings ordentlich was aufm kasten (will auch mal leute zum lachen bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Man muss halt selbsbewusst sein und auch mal improvieren können.


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Dezember 2007)

Nabend. Bin auch noch da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2007)

webe koloss

@zorkal: genau so isses zur hälfte. die andere helfte macht vermarktung aus finde ich.


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Nabend K0l0ss^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Mal eine Frage:
Ich hab eben einen neuen Blog-Beitrag erstellt,
warum wird er auf der my.buffed.de-Startseite nicht angezeigt?


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2007)

weil die seite dich nicht mag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Das weiß ich ja, aber das es schon soo schlimm ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (15. Dezember 2007)

Moin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Tagchen Veragron altes Vorfahrtsschild


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2007)

moinsen


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Wie übelst ich grad Lust habe, ein Sektglas an den Fernseher zu werfen o.o


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Wuuaah, scheise, so spät schon...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Wie übelst ich grad Lust habe, ein Sektglas an den Fernseher zu werfen o.o



was schaustn?


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit @ chopi:
Nichts. Die Glotze ist im Arsch.


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmh, mir würde das üüüberhaupt nichts ausmachen,
ich gucke bis auf die Simpsons (und von denen habe
ich alle Staffeln auf DvD) nichts im Fernsehn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe. naja wenn sie es nicht wäre hättest du wohl das selbe bestreben bei dem crap der hier läuft.
wie funzt sie denn nicht? zu viel sekt abbekommen?XD


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Hm nein. Ich glaube es liegt an der simplen Tatsache, dass das Kabel nicht steckt. Bin aber zu faul dort hinzugehen und es wieder reinzustöpseln.


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Hm nein. Ich glaube es liegt an der simplen Tatsache, dass das Kabel nicht steckt. Bin aber zu faul dort hinzugehen und es wieder reinzustöpseln.



looooooooool kenn ich aber^^


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Mmmh, spielt ihr eigl ein Instrument?


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2007)

ist mayonese n instrument?

nein mal im ernst,einhandflöte?

du?


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Intrumente stinken, wenn man sie selber spielen soll. Also Musik hör ich gern, aber was Noten, Instrumente etc angeht: Damit kannst du mich jagen.


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich spiele E-Gitarre (Ibanez RG 1570 EBK)!


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Yeah. Spürst du den Sound, Mann?


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Ja, mit meinem ZOOM 3000Watt Verstärker blas ich den Frauen die Kleider vom Leeiii....
Ok, ich wollte sagen: Ich spüre den Sound!


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> *Ja, mit meinem ZOOM 3000Watt Verstärker blas ich den Frauen die Kleider vom Leeiii....*
> Ok, ich wollte sagen: Ich spüre den Sound!



Interessante Vorstellung. Schonmal ausprobiert?


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Sicher dat!


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2007)

na ok leude ich geh dann mal in tha haia
und keine gnome zertreten solange ich nicht da bin


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Gn8


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Gn8.
*Flatsch*
Ups, Tschuldigung. *Lappen holen geh*


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Gn8.
> *Flatsch*
> Ups, Tschuldigung. *Lappen holen geh*


Was ist denn dahin geflatscht?


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Son Gnom. Ich sag denen immer, sie sollen Platte anziehen, aber sie hören nicht. Pech.


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Ahaaa.... Na dann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Los. Wir brauchen Pfeffer hier drin. Nehmen wir mal an, du wärst tooootal Pro-Bush eingestellt. Dann antworte ich darauf: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt musst du mir was darauf antworten. In Bildern oder in Worten.


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Nein, ich finde Bush ist ein Affe!
Machen wir lieber was anderes, z.b.:
Die besten Oldies (ausm Metal-Bereich)!

Du fängst an und nennst einen.


Edit: Lebst du noch?


----------



## Zorkal (16. Dezember 2007)

Kein Metal aber:
Pixies-Where is my Mind


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Hm. Spontan fiele mir da Rhapsody - When Demons Awake ein. Ist aber wohl eher kein Oldie, oder?


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Hm. Spontan fiele mir da Rhapsody - When Demons Awake ein. Ist aber wohl eher kein Oldie, oder?


Mmmmh, net wirklich.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie wärs mit Alice Cooper - Poison oder Metallica - Enter Sandman.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (16. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Metallica - Enter Sandman....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*!*
Das mag sogar ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> *!*
> Das mag sogar ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ohaaaa, dass ich das in einem solchen Zusammenhang von Dir höre, hätte ich nie gedacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Sonne und
Rammstein - Halleluja



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Beide 2001, auch ziemlich neu.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Ein guter Oldie von Rammstein wäre:
Du riechst so gut (1995)


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Ooooh Fuck. Bluescreen. 
Btt - Survivor - Eye of the Tiger


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Joa, desch is ein guudä Song!
Ich mach mich aber jetzt auch vom Acker!
Gn8 Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Guts Nächtle


----------



## Humfred (16. Dezember 2007)

Mir ist langweilig.. questen macht keinen spaß... kein bock aus pvp... ich geh ins Bett

Nacht!


----------



## Masterpurzel (16. Dezember 2007)

Nabend allerseits! Bin auch wieder da, habt mich schon vermisst, wa?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Weil ich es mag gemein zu sein: 

*Nö.*


----------



## Masterpurzel (16. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Weil ich es mag gemein zu sein:
> 
> *Nö.*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (16. Dezember 2007)

So ich geh dann auch mal zu Bett..Nacht


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Gn8.


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2007)

uahahaha ich ibn soooo böse,dass ich hier schon um 20.46 reinschreibe
bekomm zwar vllz n permabann aber no risk no fun
uahahaha

erkläre die heutige sitzung hiermit für eröfnett.
anwesendheitscheck: lurock?


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (16. Dezember 2007)

Aiiiiiii!
Und wieso seid ihr noch wach?Ich eigentlich grundlos..x)


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Bin grade Pläne am schmieden, dewegen bin ich noch wach....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (16. Dezember 2007)

> Bin grade Pläne am schmieden, dewegen bin ich noch wach....



Hey brauchste noch Unterstützung ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2007)

ich bekomm grad n bild in ds "über mich" teil nicht rein bei myBuffed >_<
vorschläge?

edit: lol geschaft hat den rahmen aber gesprengt -.- naja von vorne...


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

The schrieb:


> Hey brauchste noch Unterstützung ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar, welche Soße ist man am besten zu Hummer?
Sowas beschäftigt die Welt! Und wenn ich mich damit beschäftige,
beschäftige ICH Sie, also beschäftigt MICH die Welt was wiederum
zu einer Beschäftigung MIR, der Welt gegenüber gleich käme...

Also, wirst mein First General bei dieser wichtigen Mission?
Wenn ja, lass ich dir eine PN mit allen wichtigen Daten zu kommen,
unter anderem die Auswahl an Unterwäsche welche Liv Tayl....
Okay, wie gesagt, ich schicks dir dann.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Black Jack. Und N....ich meine...Frauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (17. Dezember 2007)

guten morgen! noch jemand anwesend? blöd nur dass ich in circa 2h wieder aufstehen muss und auch noch prüfung hab haha blöd gelaufen sag ich da ma zu mir selbst.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Naaböönd, wo seits denn alle?


----------



## Licanin (17. Dezember 2007)

Nabend, ich bin hier! Naja, einigermassen. Zumindest körperlich^^


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Wenigstens einer... und jetzt?^^


----------



## Licanin (17. Dezember 2007)

Abwarten und Tee trinken^^ (oder Kaffee?)

Hat irgendjemand irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin raus. Morgen nocht Englisch-Arbeit und dann nur noch bis Mittwoch durchhalten. Ferien. Ich komme.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Naböönd, wer seits denn noch da?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Hier!


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Lol, sind die andern alle ratzen?
Kann ja wohl nich wahr sein, was für Langweilier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Tja, kann ja nicht jeder so gut drauf sein.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt, ich schreib morgen Deutsch...
...bin trotzdem gut drauf, das ist das einzigste
Fach in dem ich nix lernen muss, da bin ich imba! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In allen andern steh ich auf 3-4... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Deutsch war ich auch immer ziemlich gut. Hätte da wahrscheinlich ne 2 oder so, aber nein! 
Da schieben die Grammatik mit rein - das bestimmten von 3. Fall und was weiß ich für Müll konnte ich nich nie. -.-

Aber was solls. In Diktaten war ich meisstens einer der Besten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Mmmh, wird schon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, sind ja eh bald Ferien...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Hehe, GZ!^^


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Thx VölligBuffeD^^
So, ich mach mich von Acker!
Gn8!

[werbung]
_Ach, ihr wisst ja, wer "Gute-Nacht-Musik" will:
Muddu klicken auf Mein Blog in meiner Signatur,
da gibts (fast) jeden Abend gute Musik!_
[/werbung]


----------



## Kal Jerico (18. Dezember 2007)

YAY! Endlich mal ne Gelegenheit in den Nachtschwärmer Fred zu schreiben.

*Wasserfesten Edding rausholt*

Kal war hier :-)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Hoi hoi!


----------



## kintaroohe (18. Dezember 2007)

Servus an die Nachtschwärmer xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Servus zurück!

Ich guck grade ein paar "Switch! Reloaded" Folgen auf YouTube und muss mir den Bauch festhalten. xD


----------



## Licanin (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich find die NS-Version des Strombregs einfach herrlich!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Dezember 2007)

Schade das Isegrim den Massiv-Thread geschlossen hat. HipHopper flamen ist lustig. ^^
Die werden immer so schnell sauer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, was solls...


----------



## glacios (19. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Servus zurück!
> 
> Ich guck grade ein paar "Switch! Reloaded" Folgen auf YouTube und muss mir den Bauch festhalten. xD



hau mal so auf die schnelle n paar gute links raus, bin etz zu faul, da  groß rumzusuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Dezember 2007)

Hmpf - diese faulen Leute immer. Da ich sowas nicht unterstütze (Obwohl ich selbst sehr faul bin) hier ein "Guid".

Du gehst auf YouTube.com.
Da tippst du in die Suchleiste "Switch Reloaded".

Und dann suchst Du dir was schickes aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (19. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Da tippst du in die Suchleiste "Switch Reloaded".



Ich habe keinbe Finger mehr. Im Kampf geopfert. Ich kann grad noch mit der Maus a weng rumklicken.

PS. ja ich weiß, dass der schlecht war.


----------



## Thront (19. Dezember 2007)

muss jezz zur arbeit...


scheiße hab keinen bock


----------



## Veragron (19. Dezember 2007)

*grinst* Noch Zwei Tage, dann Drei fette Wochen Ferien.


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

Juhuu!

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (19. Dezember 2007)

Bin gleich wieder weg, Stichwort Stargate Atlantis Doppelfolge zzgl. Battlestar Galactica. Und wehe, wenn die Adama nicht wieder gerezzt kriegen. Dann geh ich ans Set und töte den Doktor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> muss jezz zur arbeit...
> scheiße hab keinen bock


haben wir etwa vergessen den threadnamen komplett zu lesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8:54 is n bissl außerhalb der zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . jetz wo das erledigt is lern ich lieber ma weiter politik wo ich doch heut schon bio in den sand gesetzt hab........

hab aber eigtl kein bock zu.... so wie ich kein bock hatte was für bio zu machn. ma sehn wo hin das noch führt......


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Bin gleich wieder weg, Stichwort Stargate Atlantis Doppelfolge zzgl. Battlestar Galactica. Und wehe, wenn die Adama nicht wieder gerezzt kriegen. Dann geh ich ans Set und töte den Doktor.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Psycho du!
Ich hau mich gleich hin, ab Freitag dann wird
durchgezockt/Forenbeschrieben/durchgefeiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (19. Dezember 2007)

Ja, me is da Psycho.
Ab Freitag werd ich erstmal ausschlafen, und dann WC:3 RoC durchspielen und schließlich TFT kaufen/geschenkt bekommen. Für die GEISSEL


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

/push, damit thront wieder weis, wo seine angriffsfläche ist.


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2007)

hey spam hier nich rum


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

selber


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2007)

immer zweimal mehr als du


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

mist, jetzt hast du mich


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2007)

war doch klaa


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

meinst du, wir bekommen ärger mit zam?


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2007)

jezz wo dus sagst


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

jaja, da dämmerts einem, ne?


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2007)

jo... glaub ich roll mich ma in die kiste


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

deine kiste rollt über dich? aua


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Könnte mal ein Mod dieses extreme Off-Topic-Gespamme von Thront und Littleheroe aus den gewissen Threads löschen? Danke.

(Damit meine ich nicht diesen Thread hier)


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2007)

"off topic" im thema       



" die nachtschwärmer, posten nur zwischen 21-6 uhr erlaubt "


genial


----------



## glacios (20. Dezember 2007)

weniger genial find ich deine Sig. Augenkrebs hoch drei!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> "off topic" im thema
> " die nachtschwärmer, posten nur zwischen 21-6 uhr erlaubt "
> genial



Lies mal meinen Post genauer durch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich eröffne hiermit die Nacht auf buffed.de.

Herzliches Willkommen an alle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Naaböönd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immer dieselben alten Hasen hier im Thread...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Kann man nichts machen...

Ich sitz hier grade und zocke Fifa mit einer 2 1/2 Sterne Mannschaft...

Alle mach ich fertig, nur die Bayern mit ihren 80.000 Vollprofis hauen mich mit 1:4 nieder. -.-

(Ich glaub ich spiel wieder auf Weltklasse, da war alles leichter...)


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Kann man nichts machen...
> 
> Ich sitz hier grade und zocke Fifa mit einer 2 1/2 Sterne Mannschaft...
> 
> ...


Fußball... komischer Sport...
Mir ist da nur wichtig das Bayern verliert und Deutschland alle Länderspiele,
außer die gegen skandinavische Mannschaften, gewinnt!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Wie bist du denn drauf, ich glaub du hast zu viele *Elche "geliebt"*. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

ENT is nun auch zuende. Fuck. It.
_Then, one foggy christmas eve..._
Pwned: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn drauf, ich glaub du hast zu viele *Elche "geliebt"[/g].
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*
HaaaHaaa!
Da hat was net geklappt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und nein, ich habe keine Elche "geliebt"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Kannst es ruhig zugeben, er is ja nur neidisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

xD


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2007)

melde mich zum spammen


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Kannst es ruhig zugeben, er is ja nur neidisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nagut, es stimmt, aber der Elch wollte nicht anders!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> .....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haste wenigstens verhütet?


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Haste wenigstens verhütet?


Klar, Feuerwehrschlauch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Klar, Feuerwehrschlauch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DU LÜGST!

Der passt garnicht auf dein Minifuzzi rauf!

OMG - Neviau - Mods (?), ich hör scon auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Neviau? Wtf?


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> DU LÜGST!
> 
> Der passt garnicht auf dein Minifuzzi rauf!
> 
> .....


Meinste?
Ich würd ja ein Bild uploaden und verlinken,
aber mit ner Auflösung von 99000000000 x 110000000...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...keine chance.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

OMG - Lass das Avatar - Bones ist nur ne B-Serie!


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Und weshalb, zum teufel, seh ich den Ava nich geupdated? Hate it.

Edith meint, dass ein Refresh durchaus helfen könnte. Und geholfen hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw ich mag Bones, was auch nur Test. Correct Ava gleich Incoming.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Logik 4tw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Pownz. Du hörst dich an wie Justus Jonas 8[


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Pownz. Du hörst dich an wie Justus Jonas 8[



Ich höre mich nicht nur so an, ich bin es.

Wo sind meine Schokoriegel? Die hatt doch bestimmt der rote Pirat geklaut!!!


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Pownz. Du hörst dich an wie Justus Jonas 8[


Justus Jonas?
Hehe, wer ist das denn?
Die Verarschung von Windel Winnie?
Oder Hardcore Hansi?


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

*Mampf* Ja, und ich bin Klößchen. Und mein Dad ist Millionär und fährt Jaguar x]


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Justus Jonas?
> Hehe, wer ist das denn?
> Die Verarschung von Windel Winnie?
> Oder Hardcore Hansi?



GOTT Lurock! Werd älter!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was du alles nich kennst...


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> GOTT Lurock! Werd älter!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist natürlich von den ??? !
Der ackert sich zusammen mit
Bob Andrews und Peter Shaw durch spannende
Fälle! Ich bin nicht plöd! Mir fiels nur nicht ein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Na dann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

_...And Apollo's hair looked like a shampoo-commercial..._


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Was willst du uns damit sagen Vera?


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

D'you know the Battlestar _Galactica_, BSG-75?
If yes, this is the ultimate Song for yeh!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Sry, aber ich glotz so einen Schmarn nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Pffff. Das ist Kult  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Naja, middelmäßisch, bzw. Musikantenstadlisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Naja, middelmäßisch, bzw. Musikantenstadlisch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DAS, würde ich sagen, trifft es schon sehr gut. ^^


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> DAS, würde ich sagen, trifft es schon sehr gut. ^^


Tja, ich treffe immer gut... frag den Elch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Ö_ö
Musikantenstadl? Das gucken meine Großeltern immer. Und alles was die gucken, ist Müll. Beispiel: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tja, ich treffe immer gut... frag den Elch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den brauch ich nicht fragen, sein vor Ekel verzogenes Gesict sagt alles. ;D


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Den brauch ich nicht fragen, sein vor Ekel verzogenes Gesict sagt alles. ;D


Mmmh, kann ich net bezeugen, ich hab ihn nur von hinten gesehn....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Da fällt mir dann nurnoch das zu ein: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...Wer den Sinn errät, kriegtn (virtuellen) Keks.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Ja, das war mir klar. So, AFK Tee machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Da fällt mir dann nurnoch das zu ein:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Erklärs mirs, ich erkenne keine sinnvollen Sinn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Oben links, das Schild. 
Me ist jetzt away, Bones ruft. Und eine Tasse heiße Schokolade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Oben links, das Schild.
> Me ist jetzt away, Bones ruft. Und eine Tasse heiße Schokolade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber was ist der Sinn von dem Bild? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aber was ist der Sinn von dem Bild?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Typ auf dem Schild bist du, das Tier stellt den Elch dar. Feddisch!


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Der Typ auf dem Schild bist du, das Tier stellt den Elch dar. Feddisch!


Aber... Aber... Der Elch war ne Kuh?! 
Er hat mich belogen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Kannst mal sehen.

Never Trust an Elk!


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Mmmh, erinnert mich an Star Wars...

"Traue niemals einem Barkeeper mit Sprachfehler!"

- Öhm, wie heißt der Typ aus JK2: Jedi Outcast noch?^^


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Gute Frage. Btw: Re.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

WB Vera.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Ty Völli.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Keiner mehr da? Soll ich hier etwa Selbstgespräche führen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Nönö, musste neu starten.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Na dann. Sag mal deine Meinung zu meinem neuen Ava. 
Und ich bin mir mal eben was zu trinken holen. Was heißes.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Besser als die anderen beiden ist es auf jeden Fall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Das gut, danke vielmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Tee schlürf*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Apropo Tee schlürfen...

Gleich mal an meinem Tee nippen, mir ne Fluppe anzünden, diese aufrauchen und dann nochmal am Tee nippen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Moep.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Mensch! Vera! Ich hab dir doch gesagt, dass du dich nicht fotografieren lassen sollst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JustTobi (21. Dezember 2007)

*durchs forum wander*
~_~ eine wunderbare nachtaktivität wünsch ich euch <3


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Das war nicht ich, das war son Typ bei uns im Klassenraum. Der nannte sich Lehrer oder so. Du hast wohl n Knick in der Optik, sowas billiges würd ich niemals rauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moep Tobi, hier ist noch ein Tobi. Danke, dir auch *g*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Das war nicht ich, das war son Typ bei uns im Klassenraum. Der nannte sich Lehrer oder so. Du hast wohl n Knick in der Optik, sowas billiges würd ich niemals rauchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glaub ich dir nicht! Pöh!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich werde dich auf dem Kopf stehend kreuzigen. Und du kannst nichts dagegen tun, weil dich vorher in ein Schaf verwandle! Ahahahahaaha. Määääh.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm....wie kreuzigt man ein Schaf.

Das sag mir mal!


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Einen Nagel durch die Birne und die restlichen Pfoten auchnoch festgenagelt. Das wär was für Lurock, der würde das allerdings vorher vergew....ich hab nix gesagt *fies grins*
Naja, bin dann mal pennen und so...haben ja nur 3 Std. morgen, Musik und doppelt Englisch aka Film gucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Nachti.


----------



## Zorkal (21. Dezember 2007)

Yeah ich hab Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EuropeanOnion (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
morgen erst *blatt 236 in scanner einleg*
aber gestern hätten mir se schon besser gepasst^^
 *tee trink und über den sinn der Pc-lag nachdenk*

Greez


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Wieder ist ein Tag fast vorbei und im Nachtschwärmerthread geht das Spammen los. 

GoGo!^^


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

* FERIEN*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Gratzi Chopi


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

danke!


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Nein.
FERIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!!!111elfzwölfdrölf


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

DREIZEHN 

hab gehört ZAM ist krank? und kann unser gespamme nicht sehn?^^ (nichts gegen dich werd wieder gesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Sechshundertsechsundsechzig?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Das schlimme ist, jetzt rennen überall kleine Kinder rum und "besaufen" sich, grölen rum usw.

Ich hasse es, wenn Ferien sind. -.-


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich mag sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mach ich auch gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*rülps* Ups. Tschuldigung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

naja,ich gammel nur vorm pc rum^^ ...und weiss immer noch nicht was ich mir zu unserem konsumfest wünschen könnte-.-


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

abend lurock


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> naja,ich gammel nur vorm pc rum^^ ...und weiss immer noch nicht was ich mir zu unserem konsumfest wünschen könnte-.-


Noch mehr Stoff zum konsumieren?


----------



## Zorkal (21. Dezember 2007)

Scheiße Leute...grad steht mein Hund vor mir mit weißem Zeug am Mund, ich dachte der hätte Tollwut und hab totale Panik bekommen. Zum Glück hat der nur seine Schnaue in einen eimer mit Spüllmittel getunkt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> naja,ich gammel nur vorm pc rum^^ ...und weiss immer noch nicht was ich mir zu unserem konsumfest wünschen könnte-.-



Die Finanzierung von WotLK?^^


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

welcher hund macht das nicht XD

meiner ist i.wie traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wien emo,oder vllt isser verliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Scheiße Leute...grad steht mein Hund vor mir mit weißem Zeug am Mund, ich dachte der hätte Tollwut und hab totale Panik bekommen. Zum Glück hat der nur seine Schnaue in einen eimer mit Spüllmittel getunkt.



o_O Na wohl bekomm's.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> welcher hund macht das nicht XD
> 
> meiner ist i.wie traurig
> 
> ...


Ja, ich liebe den Geruch von Spülmittel am Morgen auch!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Scheiße Leute...grad steht mein Hund vor mir mit weißem Zeug am Mund, ich dachte der hätte Tollwut und hab totale Panik bekommen. Zum Glück hat der nur seine Schnaue in einen eimer mit Spüllmittel getunkt.



ROFL!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die Finanzierung von WotLK?^^



wiso denken manche leute noch,dass ich wow spiele^^ und da warhammer juni rauskommt und ich juni geburtstag habe...tja...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> wiso denken manche leute noch,dass ich wow spiele^^ und da warhammer juni rauskommt und ich juni geburtstag habe...tja...



Weil du Druiden in deiner Sig hast?

PS: Mein Hund ist auch nicht der schlauste...


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

vergleichst du dienen hund mit meinem,mir oder dem spülhund


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Spülhund. Tolles Wort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> vergleichst du dienen hund mit meinem,mir oder dem spülhund



Mit dem Spühlhund natürlic.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

/vote for spülhund im duden

400 beitrag ich,der spammer


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> /vote for spülhund im duden
> 
> 400 beitrag ich,der spammer


GZ! Stoßen wir drauf an! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Knapp über 710. Beitrag oder so.
I, Spammer.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Dann muss ich mich ja ranhalten, damit ich die 700 schaffe. :O


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

kann man als minderjähriger eigentlich schon abstinent sein? oder heisst es da noch normal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich trinke nie alk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> kann man als minderjähriger eigentlich schon atheist sein? oder heisst es da noch normal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Atheist? ist das nicht jemand, der keiner Religion angehört?


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

XD wollte was anderes schrieben^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zwar abstinent


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> XD wollte was anderes schrieben^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Dezember 2007)

moin zusammen
ich warte grad dass n kumpel on kommt und bescheid sacht ob wir heut noch ins bunte gehn. kommt sonst noch wer aus der gegend (celle)?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Atheist bin ich. Was du meinst ist ein Antialkeholiker!^^


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Ja ist es.
Ja kann man. Ich bin Atheist, schlichtweg nicht getauft. Wenn man mal von der Dusche absieht. Aber die zählt ja zum Glück nicht.
Andererseits - zu ner Taufe mit Wodka würd ich nich nein sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verflucht seid ihr schnell -.-


----------



## Zorkal (21. Dezember 2007)

<Antialkoholiker
Tot den Dorgen


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

habs ja editiert...^^ gemerkt? 40seiten spam in einem thread!!!


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Kurz mal für kleine ...ach was weiß ich, TINTENKILLER.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Gibt es eigentlich "Extem-Atheisten"?

Dann wär ich wohl einer, dieser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Atheist bin ich. Was du meinst ist ein Antialkeholiker!^^


Nieder mit Antialkoholikern! Ertränkt sie!
Denn: The Real Way To Live: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

nach welchen richtlinien sollte sich denn ein extrem atheist richten?


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Hm. Kirche anzünden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> nach welchen richtlinien sollte sich denn ein extrem atheist richten?



Naja, ...hmm...du willst doch bloß wissen, wie ich ticke!^^


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Du Brandstifter 8[


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Hm. Kirche anzünden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaa, wie der MainTank.. ähhh.. Leader von Hades Almighty!
2 mal lebenslänglich 4life! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

ok anderes thema: FERIEN was habt ihr heute gemacht? ich bin mit perücke zur schle gekommen XD


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab zuerst n Teebecher umgekippt und danach ein kuchenstück fallen lassen.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ok anderes thema: FERIEN was habt ihr heute gemacht? ich bin mit perücke zur schle gekommen XD


Ich hab die Lateinlehrerin geflamed!
Dann hat sie fürn nen Klassenbuch eintrag gevotet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ich hab zuerst n Teebecher umgekippt und danach ein kuchenstück fallen lassen.



/vote for permbann für veragron 

und schweigeminute fr den teebecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Wayne. Krieg ich dauernd.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht den Permbann, den Eintrag.
Aber Wayne Teebecher. War son Mistding aus Pappe. Meine Lehrerin war mir noch dankbar, weil sie dann ihre richtige Tasse nehmen konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Lasst John Wayne aussm Spiel!


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

naja ich kann hier ja mal mit meiner klassenkonferenz angeben *angeb* XD


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> naja ich kann hier ja mal mit meiner klassenkonferenz angeben *angeb* XD


Omg, nach sowas werd ich immer übelst gedisst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

@Lurock: Nö.
@chopi:   Man verprügelt halt keine Fünftklässler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn, muss es einen guten Grund geben, wie ihre Existenz.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

gymnasium...ab 7kl welche 5kl??? es waren lehrer...

edit:jemand hat @+meinen namen benutzt *tanz*


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Hm. Ne halbe Std vorbei und ~2 Seiten Spam. Wir liegen gut im Zeitplan.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> gymnasium...ab 7kl welche 5kl??? es waren le*h*rer...


In Rechtschreibung biste aber schlecht!
Le*e*rer, so gehts! *muhahaha*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

gratz chopi.
Und ja, gebs denen. Vorallem den Mathelehrern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ist der Unterschied zw. einem Lehrerzimmer und einem Altglashof?
Keiner. Lauter leere Flaschen, überall.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> In Rechtschreibung biste aber schlecht!
> Le*e*rer, so gehts! *muhahaha*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du flamst grad nen polen in deutscher rechtschreibung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Blablub! 700 gogo!


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

völlig antworte hier mal drauf


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> du flamst grad nen polen in deutscher rechtschreibung...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du bist mein Bruder! Scheiß auf Herkunft, ich liebe disch!


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du bist mein Bruder! Scheiß auf Herkunft, ich liebe disch!



Ey Lurock...du knackst auch bald die 1000...aber mit 70% deiner Post im Gott & die Welt forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> völlig antworte hier mal drauf



BÄM 700!


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ey Lurock...du knackst auch bald die 1000...aber mit 70% deiner Post im Gott & die Welt forum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap, dann sind wir fast gleich auf, Bruder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich auch bald. Mit über 90%, gucksu mein Profil. Ich glaub, eher mit 99,x % 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> BÄM 700!



! GAYZETT !


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> ! GAYZETT !


Pfuuui! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jap, dann sind wir fast gleich auf, Bruder!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, aber ich habe größten Teil im Allgemein-WoW-Froum gepostet...30%... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja...Gott & die Welt ist halt Gott & die Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich habe größten Teil im Allgemein-WoW-Froum gepostet...30%...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Verdammt parteiisch! Ich will eine "Satan & die Unterwelt"!!


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Gemeinschafts-PM an ZAM?


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Gemeinschafts-PM an ZAM?


Geht sowas? "Gemeinschafts-PM"?


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Klar. Jeder schickt ihm ne PM.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

jetzt hab ichs verpasst... auch n gz von mir völlig


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Gemeinschafts-PM an ZAM?



Ich bin für ein Forum, nur für Metaler, damit Pfeifen wie "Hernwhaga" draussen bleiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> jetzt hab ichs verpasst... auch n gz von mir völlig


Vera? lol, du meinst VölligBuffeD


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich bin für ein Forum, nur für Metaler, damit Pfeifen wie "Hernwhaga" draussen bleiben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaaa! Headbanger-Höhle oder sowas.. sehr geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

du zietierst bereits die version mit völlig XD


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> du zietierst bereits die version mit völlig XD


grml... duuuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Giev!
btw: Das hier nenn ich krank.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

kamelopedia sucks stupidedia>all


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Giev!
> btw: Das hier nenn ich krank.



omg - was ist das?


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Schon. Aber es ist trotzdem etwa so verrückt, als ob Hernwhaga und Co. Ahnung von Metal hätten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ne Wiki-Veraasche.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

und hopp


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Du Zau.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Hää? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

zwischen dem "a" und dem "f" sind 2 buchstaben,zwischen dem "f" und "k" 3.

leute die afk sind gehören zu den iluminaten

/discuss


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> zwischen dem "a" und dem "f" sind 2 buchstaben,zwischen dem "f" und "k" 3.
> 
> leute die afk sind gehören zu den iluminaten
> 
> /discuss


AFK


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Hmm....ich glaub ich muss mal eine Schlange durch die Brille boxen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hmm....ich glaub ich muss mal eine Schlange durch die Brille boxen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Brillenschlange, stimmts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Nix gegen Brillenträger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Nix gegen Brillenträger.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besser? *hehe*


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

wieso spammen hier eigentlich keine frauen?


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Die müssen um diese Uhrzeit schon ins Bett. 
Zumindest die, die einen Lover haben. :X



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> wieso spammen hier eigentlich keine frauen?


Die haben Angst, dass mit ihnen dasselbe passiert wie mit dem Elch... (insider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

insider=zurückscrollen?^^

naja die KUH verstehts,isja rausgekommen das es eine war^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die haben Angst, dass mit ihnen dasselbe passiert wie mit dem Elch... (insider
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



PUI


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die haben Angst, dass mit ihnen dasselbe passiert wie mit dem Elch... (insider
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achja, bin ich heute Abend mal wider imba... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Muha! OFC 6:0 VFB Stuttgart




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Muha! OFC 6:0 VFB Stuttgart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist ein "OFC 6:0 VFB Stuttgart" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

OFC STINKT. Sowas von.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> OFC STINKT. Sowas von.



Das is mir doch egal!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Durch den Bildschirm riech ich sie eh nicht.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Die riechen sogar durch ne Bleiwand durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das is mir doch egal!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was ist ein OFC?

BTW: @ VölligBuffeD, Änder bitte bitte deine Signatur, das macht mich kirre! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Ach, du spinnst, du riechst bloß deine eigenen Ausdünstungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ebn mal AFK - Tee machen.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was ist ein "OFC 6:0 VFB Stuttgart" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tut mir leid geheime elfentechnologie


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Nö tu ich nich, ätschebätsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


OFC ist der Offenbacher Fußball Club.
Und da ich Frankfurter bin, müssen alle Offenbacher sterben.


----------



## Te.X.eL (21. Dezember 2007)

juhuu  hab endlich WoW ^^


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Krätze.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

willkommen bei buffed Te.X.eL


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Nö tu ich nich, ätschebätsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Von mir aus dürft ihr alle sterben... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Te.X.eL schrieb:


> juhuu  hab endlich WoW ^^


GZ, bald biste auch son Freak, meld dich dann bei uns!


----------



## Te.X.eL (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> willkommen bei buffed Te.X.eL



danke ^^


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Mach dir nix draus. Wir sind alle verrückt hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Mach dir nix draus. Wir sind alle verrückt hier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: YEEEAAHHAA, 1000. Post!


----------



## Schleppel (21. Dezember 2007)

will so ein tshirt mit

"ich hab 2 jahre wow gespielt und was hab ich davon? zerbrochene gilde, kaputte freundschaften, einige nerven weniger, seltsame ausdrucksweise usw"

^^^^

aber ne viel spass in azeroth...^^nach meinen snowboardwochen binich auch wieder voll drin^^


----------



## The Holy Paladin (21. Dezember 2007)

> juhuu hab endlich WoW ^^



Glückwunsch empfehl dir nen Krieger zu leveln, da du immer schnell Gruppen für Inis findest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te.X.eL (21. Dezember 2007)

och ... na denn tu ich mal so am anfang als sei ich verrückt ^^


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jap!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 keks? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 GZ


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jap!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



GRATZGRATZGRATZGRATZGRATZGRATZGRATZ

Vorallem zu den fünf Knöpfen. Noch 252 Posts, dann darf ich mich 'Fleet Admiral' nennen. Giev ;_;


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Juhuu, Danke Danke!
Ihr werdet auch mal dahin kommen,
ich fühl mich schon richtig alt....


----------



## Te.X.eL (21. Dezember 2007)

GZ ^^ will uch 1.000 haben ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Nö tu ich nich, ätschebätsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dafür kann ich nichts. Aber dadurch, dass ich keinen deutschen Fussballclub favoriere, hab ich "Random-Auswahl" getroffen. Und bisher machts Spass mit den Chaoten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

@Lurock: Bist du auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Te.X.eL schrieb:


> GZ ^^ will uch 1.000 haben ^^


Macht dann 899.- €


----------



## Te.X.eL (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Macht dann 899.- €


 ok   nehm ich ^^


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

So ists brav. Immer schlachfertig bleiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Te.X.eL schrieb:


> ok   nehm ich ^^


Ich schicke dir eine PN mit den Bank-Daten etc.

btw: Ich hab ich übrigens umgetauft, ich bin ja jetzt "Der Schöpfer"! muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te.X.eL (21. Dezember 2007)

also in ner schlacht bin i net ^^ wenn Schlagfertig ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich schicke dir eine PN mit den Bank-Daten etc.
> 
> btw: Ich hab ich übrigens umgetauft, ich bin ja jetzt "Der Schöpfer"! muhahaha
> 
> ...



Geht nicht, so heißt schon Franz Beckenbauer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Te.X.eL schrieb:


> also in ner schlacht bin i net ^^ wenn Schlagfertig ^^


Das Leben ist eine Schlacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

gib mir tiernamen

edit: falcher thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Und ich bin am schlachfertdigsden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> gib mir tiernamen
> 
> edit: falcher thread
> 
> ...



Sido!


----------



## Te.X.eL (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Sido!


 un Bushido ^^


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> gib mir tiernamen
> 
> edit: falcher thread
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..... *wegrofl* 
oh man... *tränenausdenaugenwisch*
In welchen Foren schreibst du da?


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Te.X.eL schrieb:


> un Bushido ^^



Und Josef R., mein Mathelehrer.

Edit @Lurock: Ich wills nicht wissen *würg*


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ..... *wegrofl*
> ...



das war n witz...


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> .....
> Edit @Lurock: Ich wills nicht wissen *würg*


Ich schon, lange nix mehr geelcht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te.X.eL (21. Dezember 2007)

das sagen alle ^^


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Have Fun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Have Fun.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bestimmt...


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

na ok ihr habt mich ich schrieb grad mit meinem kunstlehrer,aber psssst


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> na ok ihr habt mich ich schrieb grad mit meinem kunstlehrer,aber psssst


Omg, der soll dir Tiernamen geben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te.X.eL (21. Dezember 2007)

LOOOOL   ich würd mich erschiessen xD


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

/yell CHOPI MACHT MIT SEINEM KUNSTLEHRER UND DER HAUSKATZE NEN FLOTTEN DR...eehm ja, du weißt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

hehe ich hab doch nur n hund und keine katze^^

..fuck verplappert -.-


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ganz großes Kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> hehe ich hab doch nur n hund und keine katze^^
> 
> ..fuck verplappert -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

edit: der editknopf geht nicht mehr-.-


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Sehr sinnreich...


----------



## Te.X.eL (21. Dezember 2007)

und ob xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Sehr sinnreich...



Das muss er doch nicht wissen.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Find ich schon.
Es ist das Tier in mir.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

wieso versteht keiner mehr ironie? tztztztztz


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Find ich schon.
> Es ist das Tier in mir.



Das meine Sinne leitet, meine Seele verwehrt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Oh man, ich dachte das mit dem Elch
wär schon peinlich, aber Chopi übertrifft
selbst das!


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Wieso verstehst du nicht unsere Gegenironie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

wieso vertsht ihr nicht die lehre des wambo?


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das meine Sinne leitet, meine Seele verwehrt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Will reißen, zerfleischen, zerbeißen, zerfetzen..._

chopi: Weil Steckdose besser ist.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Langsam wirds happig.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> _Will reißen, zerfleischen, zerbeißen, zerfetzen..._



Ne, das ist das falsche Lied.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

2h~6seiten spam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Das langen nach dem zarten Fleisch von Brüsten...
du Feigling  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überhaupt nicht Völlig o.O


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> 2h~6seiten spam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


IMBA


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

In jedem großen und guten Forum ist sowas schon Tradition, der Thread für die ruhelosen Spammer unter uns wink.gif Wer also gerade beim Flug von A nach B, beim bauen von irgendwelchen Einheiten, beim craften, beim durchwühlen des Auktionshauses oder sonstwie nebenher etwas Zeit hat, der sei hiermit eingeladen diesen Thread zu bereichern.

Meinereiner unterhält sich gerade im Teamspeak mit ein paar Gildies, geniesst einen leckeren Weisswein und durchwühlt nebenher das Auktionshaus wink.gif
-----

bitte haltet euch daran


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich erkläre Vera hiermit zum Spammer des Abends!


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich erkläre Vera hiermit zum Spammer des Abends!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Merci beaucoup, monseigneur!
Tu es le Spammer numéro 2 les Abends, wenn man davon ausgeht, das tu aben noch Füßballtürniere sü gewinnen.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich erkläre Vera hiermit zum Spammer des Abends!


Und ich hasse deine Signatur! Viel zu groß du Angeber!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Merci beaucoup, monseigneur!
> Tu es le Spammer numéro 2 les Abends, wenn man davon ausgeht, das tu aben noch Füßballtürniere sü gewinnen.



WAT???


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Und ich hasse deine Signatur! Viel zu groß du Angeber!



Du meinst breit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (21. Dezember 2007)

du weisst schon wambo hier wambo da...wambo eben!


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Merci beaucoup, monseigneur!
> Tu es le Spammer numéro 2 les Abends, wenn man davon ausgeht, das tu aben noch Füßballtürniere sü gewinnen.



mit WEM willst du WAS machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock: selfpwned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Völlig: 'Ich danke ihnen, mein Herr! Du bist der Spammer Nr. 2 des Abends, wenn man bedenkt, dass du noch Fußballturniere gewinnen mußt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ah. Mich begreifen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Schleppel schrieb:


> du weisst schon wambo hier wambo da...wambo eben!



Bistn Du?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Lurock: selfpwned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach, hab ne Pause gemacht, weil sich mein Rüken beschwert hat. Aber danke für Silber!


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

scheise, schnell weg-editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:
			
		

> wieso vertsht ihr nicht die lehre des wambo?


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

wieviele [sache einsetz]? smileys haste eigentlich?


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Moep.

971 Ugly Smilies insgesamt. Steht da.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> wieviele [sache einsetz]? smileys haste eigentlich?


Meinst du sowas:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Hmpf....


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Nä sowas meint er: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hmpf....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, Mama.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

F stht für freunde die was unternehmen U staht für uns dich und mich n steht für NITROGLYCERIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nein, Mama.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

ich brauch keine schildmänchen um kuel zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ich brauch keine schildmänchen um kuel zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, du wärst auch mit Schildmännchen nicht cool...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9JRm3iQQak


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Uaaahhhh, ZAM ist noch on! *quieeeetsch, schepper Klong*

Edit Völlig: Alt.
Edit Lurock: 'nuff said.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9JRm3iQQak


GZ, der 1 millionste der das postet...


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Ahaahahahahaa ich war zu schnell für dich =X


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> GZ, der 1 millionste der das postet...



Juhu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Du bekommst auch jetzt n [Keks]


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Du bekommst auch jetzt n [Keks]


Kekse sind nur episch du b00n!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Du bekommst auch jetzt n [Keks]



Hui sogar nen Legendary!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

ich hab hier nen bug wenn ich drüberfahr emit der maus kommt kein tooltip
hilfe


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Meine sind Legendär, weil mit Schoko-Nougat-Marzipan-Keks-Honig-Haselnuss-Milch-Vodka-Rum-Kraut-Heroin-Eichhörnchen-Füllung.
Chopi: Warum soll ein Tooltip kommen, wenn du deine Maus überfährst? so etwa: 'Gratulation, sie sind ein Tierquäler und Mörder?'


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ich hab hier nen bug wenn ich drüberfahr emit der maus kommt kein tooltip
> hilfe



Wo fährste denn rüber?


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

naja i.was mit stats und so,weis ja nicht ob ich den anlegen soll


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

_...Idiot..._


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wo fährste denn rüber?


Über ein Auto.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hihi, eine Maus über ein Auto.. muhahaha (ich weiß der war billig..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Über ein Auto..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LOL


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Der war EXTREM billig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (21. Dezember 2007)

Doofes Gespamme hier, echt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Der war EXTREM billig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haaaaa...boaah... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich komme wieder! Noch bin ich nicht geschlagen!
*in eine fledermaus verwandel und aus dem fenster flieg*


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

musste ja kommen...


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> *in eine fledermaus verwandel und aus dem fenster flieg*



der zieht immer noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Doofes Gespamme hier, echt
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu was anderem ist der Thread auch nicht gedacht. Drück den Report-Button, wenn du damit nicht klar kommst.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Doofes Gespamme hier, echt
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Omg, Hauptsach einen auf Erwachsen machen, aber ohne
uns hättest du deinen Titel "Spüllhund" gar nicht, also sei froh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Omg, Hauptsach einen auf Erwachsen machen, aber ohne
> uns hättest du deinen Titel "Spüllhund" gar nicht, also sei froh!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



UNS??? * MIR *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> UNS??? * MIR *
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Wir* sind doch Brüder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hast du damit ein Problem?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich möchte hiermit nocheinmal darauf hinweisen, dass Inzest in Deutschland strafbar ist.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

solange du mich nicht bruder oder freund in der öffentlichkeit nennst ,nein

edit:50 seite ich freu mich so, dass ich die eröffne^^


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> solange du mich nicht bruder oder freund in der öffentlichkeit nennst ,nein


Hast was gegen mich? Gebs zu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Seidä fuffzisch, jratulation an uns!


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Himmel, A. und Zwirn....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Das ist Diskriminierung!


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

bist du anwalt/hast brüder/bist muskolös/hast ne waffe?

vorher antworte ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Das ist Pech.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> bist du anwalt/hast brüder/bist muskolös/hast ne waffe?
> 
> vorher antworte ich nicht
> 
> ...


muskolös... made my day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Das ist Pech.




Nein, Glück!^^


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

ist das auch wieder falsch? XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ist das auch wieder falsch? XD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Egal was Du tust, für uns wird es immer das Falsche sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

ich hab meiner mutter gesagt sie solle mich abtreiben aber sie wollte nicht


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Also, beim Saufen kann man nichts falsch machen. Oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das glaub ich dir sogar (8


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Also, beim Saufen kann man nichts falsch machen. Oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch. ich saufe nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Also, beim Saufen kann man nichts falsch machen. Oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, immer schön runterschlucken... hab ich damals zu meiner Freundin auch gesagt..


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Also, beim Saufen kann man nichts falsch machen. Oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch. Zu viel saufen.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nö, immer schön runterschlucken... hab ich damals zu meiner Freundin auch gesagt..




>_<


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nö, immer schön runterschlucken... hab ich damals zu meiner Freundin auch gesagt..



damals? erzähl mehr


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Blub

EDIT: Beitragslink Nr. 999!!! BadaBÄM!


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Ohje, was hab ich da wieder angefangen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

ich kann nicht zählen


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

1000 BEITRAG IN DEM FRED


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Mein Lehrer hat sich mal durch die Hand getackert.
/discuss


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Mein Lehrer hat sich mal durch die Hand getackert.
> /discuss


Omg, welchen Skill hatte der denn mim Tacker?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Mein Lehrer hat sich mal durch die Hand getackert.
> /discuss



Kann ja nicht wahr sein. Was ein Depp - Aber kein Jonny!


----------



## The Holy Paladin (21. Dezember 2007)

> Mein Lehrer hat sich mal durch die Hand getackert.
> /discuss



Hehe dannach war der Unterricht wohl grausam , wa ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

trägt dein lehrer immer schwarz und ein messer bei sich?


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> trägt dein lehrer immer schwarz und ein messer bei sich?


Neeeiin, ich bins nicht, ich bins nicht...

...ok ich bins doch, der Druck ist zu groß..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*aus dem fenster spring*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> trägt dein lehrer immer schwarz und ein messer bei sich?



 Bsetimmt Chopi, bestimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Skill Drölf.
Der Unterricht war danach einfach nur lol.
Und ja, er isn Depp, aber kein Emo.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

hey ich glaube ihr nehmt mich nicht mehr ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Und ja, er isn Depp, aber kein Emo.



Setzt du das etwa gleich?


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Skill Drölf.
> Der Unterricht war danach einfach nur lol.
> Und ja, er isn Depp, aber kein Emo.


Schwarz und Messer ist kein Emo!
Ich trage auch nur schwarz und
habe immer ein messer bei mir...
..zum flaschen öffnen etc. ...


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Eher nicht.
Und chopi, wir nehmen dich Ernst. Aber wir versuchens zu verb...Nein! Verdammt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

spiderpig  

B!UBB


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Eher nicht.
> Und chopi, wir nehmen dich Ernst. Aber wir versuchens zu *verb*...Nein! Verdammt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verbuttern?


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> verbuttern?



Verbieten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> verbuttern?



OMG - Chopi - niemand nimmt dich ernst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (21. Dezember 2007)

Verbergen?


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

selbe


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> OMG - Chopi - niemand nimmt dich ernst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hehe, sagt der Richtige...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Hier nimmt sih doch eh niemand ernst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

UMFRAGE:

wer nimmt hier wen ernst?
ich:
keinen


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Alk und Drogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich:

Keinen


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich: Mich. Nicht.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich:

Bin Imba!


----------



## Zorkal (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich:
> 
> Keinen


Deine Sig ist zu breit dich nimmt keiner Ernst.
Vera kann Bilder keinen Transparentenhintergrund verpassen und Chopi findet viele Posts wichtig.
Lurock ist Antichrist.Alles Spinner hier.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Deine Sig ist zu breit dich nimmt keiner Ernst.
> Vera kann Bilder keinen Transparentenhintergrund verpassen und Chopi findet viele Posts wichtig.
> Lurock ist Antichrist.Alles Spinner hier.


*WIR SIND DEUTSCHLAND! WAS BIST DU?*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Deine Sig ist zu breit dich nimmt keiner Ernst.
> Vera kann Bilder keinen Transparentenhintergrund verpassen und Chopi findet viele Posts wichtig.
> Lurock ist Antichrist.Alles Spinner hier.


Und genau wegen solchen Posts nimmt Dich keiner ernst.^^


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

zorkal macht rechtschrieobflames,kann dich mit mimimimimim nicht abfinden und ist viel zu ernst


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Warum soll ich welchem Bild auch immer einen Transparenthintergrund verpassen?
Dich nimmt niemand ernst und du bist Button-style (oder wie man das nennt)-Fan. Zomfg, n Spinner hier 8[


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> *WIR SIND DEUTSCHLAND! WAS BIST DU?*



Ein Schreckschusswatte.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

wetbewerb:

der beste flame an zorkal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Warum soll ich welchem Bild auch immer einen Transparenthintergrund verpassen?
> Dich nimmt niemand ernst und du bist Button-style (oder wie man das nennt)-Fan. Zomfg, n Spinner hier 8[


Deinen Avatar und das in deiner Sig.

[  ]Ihr versteht Ironie
[X)Ihr versteht Ironie nicht.

Ich bin Halbitalienier,Viertel Deutsch,Viertel Pole x)


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

hey wie machst du das mit dem ankreuzen *staun* ist das wieder nur was für premium-abos?

viertel pole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nimms nicht ernst^^)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> wetbewerb:
> 
> der beste flame an zorkal
> 
> ...



Das schaff ich: Pass auf!


Zorkal - Du Pööööser Puffbesucher, Du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> hey wie machst du das mit dem ankreuzen *staun* ist das wieder nur was für premium-abos?


Oh man...


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Mein Ava hat n weißen Hintergrund, der hier wie transparent wirkt. Du hast Augenkrebs oder kannst nicht mit refresh umgehen. Und was wäre ein Feuerwerk auf weißem Hintergrund? Ein lol.

[ ] Du hast Ahnung von PC's und von stilvollem Flamen
[x] Du hast keine Ahnung von PC's oder stilvollem Flamen.

MfG

Edit: Omg chopi...Aua ^^
Und Völlig: Meiner is besser. Immer. Und überall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh man...



war das ironie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> war das ironie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alt Gr + 8 = [
Alt Gr + 9 = ]
x = x

=

[x]


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Will jemand mit mir gehn? Hab grad Langeweile...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Will jemand mit mir gehn? Hab grad Langeweile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin Single, aber hetero!


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

[ ]ironie weiterhin benutzen
[x] aufhören

ja hier ich biste auch schwul?

darf...keine ironie...benutzen


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Alt Gr + 8 = [
> Alt Gr + 9 = ]
> x = x
> 
> ...



Hexer, werft ihn zu den Mathelehrern.








_Viel Spaaaaaaaaaaaaaß!_


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> [ ]ironie weiterhin benutzen
> [x] aufhören
> 
> ja hier ich biste auch schwul?



Jippi! *auf Chopi mit geöffneten Arme zulauf*

EDIT: Ich auchnicht...


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

----CENSORED----​


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Och ne, wenn das hier ein rosa Thread wird, mach ich ein Abgang!


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jippi! *auf Chopi mit geöffneten Arme zulauf*



wie begrüßt n emo seine freunde? na?^^


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Och ne, wenn das hier ein rosa Thread wird, mach ich ein Abgang!



rosa thread?


----------



## Zorkal (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Mein Ava hat n weißen Hintergrund, der hier wie transparent wirkt. Du hast Augenkrebs oder kannst nicht mit refresh umgehen. Und was wäre ein Feuerwerk auf weißem Hintergrund? Ein lol.
> 
> [ ] Du hast Ahnung von PC's und von stilvollem Flamen
> [x] Du hast keine Ahnung von PC's oder stilvollem Flamen.
> ...


This isnt true.
Das ist transparent,außerdem mein ich die Mickey Mouse!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Auch der Hintergrund der Mickey Mouse sieht wie transparent aus...geh bitte zum Augenarzt >_<


Edit: Moep, Post #800 n Flame an Zorkal. Das kann ja noch was werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich seh da einen weißen Kasten


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Auch der Hintergrund der Mickey Mouse sieht wie transparent aus...geh bitte zum Augenarzt >_<
> Edit: Moep, Post #800 n Flame an Zorkal. Das kann ja noch was werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HaHa!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du musst wirklich was auf den Augen haben, Zorkal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du musst wirklich was auf den Augen haben, Zorkal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Häh?
Guckd doch mal genau hin...oder hab ich irgendwas anders im Forum als ihr?


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich auch, aber Veragron hat trotzdem immer Recht (wenn ich das so will)!


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Du siehst einen weißen Kasten im Bildeditor, weils nen weißen Kasten außenrum hat. hier im Forum wirkt das transparent, zumindest auf 1158x blah x 32.
Wenn du hier nen weißen Kasten hast, ka...mal den Bildschirm auf Vogelnester überprüfen?


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Hm, kann das an der englischen Version vom Forum liegen? o.0
Aber hey Lurock, du hast recht. Ich habe recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Du siehst einen weißen Kasten im Bildeditor, weils nen weißen Kasten außenrum hat. hier im Forum wirkt das transparent, zumindest auf 1158x blah x 32.
> Wenn du hier nen weißen Kasten hast, ka...mal den Bildschirm auf Vogelnester überprüfen?


So...der Beweis:Ich habe in CSI-Kaff Manier das Bild mit dem schärfen Filter bearbeitet und so verdächtige Spuren entdeckt.Aber seht selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

wie egal ist es eigentlich ob da n weisser kasten ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Faszinierend. Definitiv die Kleberspuren, mit denen das im Forum festgemacht wurde.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> So...der Beweis:Ich habe in CSI-Kaff Manier das Bild mit dem schärfen Filter bearbeitet und so verdächtige Spuren entdeckt.Aber seht selbst:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Omg, manche haben Probleme,
warum machst dir für son shice die Mühe?


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

hey ich hab das zuerst angeflamed!


----------



## Zorkal (21. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> wie egal ist es eigentlich ob da n weisser kasten ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hatte eine extrem schwere Kindheit da ist für mich richtig wichtig das ich Recht habe...

Mühe ist das nicht...glaube vier klicks mit Hochladen.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Släsch Tahrgitt chopi Släsch Tschier!

Ja Zorkal, das nehm ich dir so ab. Darum hast du auch Donald als Ava, weil der immer Recht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

schni schna schnappi


----------



## Zorkal (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Släsch Tahrgitt chopi Släsch Tschier!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -_-


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Gn8 Leute, ich bin weg, bis moin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Juts Nächtle bis Moin früh.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gn8 Leute, ich bin weg, bis moin!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tschö mit ö bin auch bald weg


----------



## Zorkal (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gn8 Leute, ich bin weg, bis moin!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gute Nacht.
Träum von süßen tollwütigen Spüllhunden.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Gute Nacht.
> Träum von süßen tollwutigen Spüllhunden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Und jetzt verlasst ihr mich??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Isch doch nit.
Isch bin doch ein lieber Onkel.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

ich in noch n paar min da


----------



## Zorkal (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo ist der Fehler?Ich steh total auf dem Schlauch(Wehe du postest das unlustige Jauch/Schlauchbild)


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

> Träum von süßen tollw*ü*tigen Spüllhunden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

ok ihr lieben verrückten ich geh dann mal bb heagdl usw XD

naja bye


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Gn8 mit 8.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Garnicht!


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (22. Dezember 2007)

naja....

wie damals als ich die fähre nach shelbyville genommen hab. ich brauchte einen neuen absatz für meinen schuh, also entschloss ich mich nach morganville zu gehen, was heute shelbyville heisst. ich hab also eine zwiebel an meinen gürtel gehängt, das war übrigens üblich damals. also die fähre zu benutzen kostete einen nickel, und damals war auf dem nickel einen hummelschwarm abgebildet. gib mir fünf hummel für einen quarter hiess es. nun wo war ich, ah ja. das wichtige war, ich hatte eine zwiebel an meinem gürtel, was damals so üblich war. wir hatten nicht die weissen zwiebeln, weil krieg war. das einzige das du bekommen konntest waren diese grossen gelben. also ichw ar auf dem weg .........


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Dezember 2007)

Schleppel schrieb:


> naja....
> 
> wie damals als ich die fähre nach shelbyville genommen hab. ich brauchte einen neuen absatz für meinen schuh, also entschloss ich mich nach morganville zu gehen, was heute shelbyville heisst. ich hab also eine zwiebel an meinen gürtel gehängt, das war übrigens üblich damals. also die fähre zu benutzen kostete einen nickel, und damals war auf dem nickel einen hummelschwarm abgebildet. gib mir fünf hummel für einen quarter hiess es. nun wo war ich, ah ja. das wichtige war, ich hatte eine zwiebel an meinem gürtel, was damals so üblich war. wir hatten nicht die weissen zwiebeln, weil krieg war. das einzige das du bekommen konntest waren diese grossen gelben. also ichw ar auf dem weg .........


erzähl mir bitte mehr grampa


----------



## Schleppel (22. Dezember 2007)

Ah, da gibts ne interessante geshcichte zu diesem nicke! 1957, ich erinner mich genau, bin ich am morgen aufgewacht und hab mir ein stück toast gemacht. Ich hab den toaster auf stufe 3 gestellt, medium braun!!


----------



## glacios (22. Dezember 2007)

Schleppel schrieb:


> Ah, da gibts ne interessante geshcichte zu diesem nicke! 1957, ich erinner mich genau, bin ich am morgen aufgewacht und hab mir ein stück toast gemacht. Ich hab den toaster auf stufe 3 gestellt, medium braun!!



Glaub ich dir nicht! Da hast du bestimmt noch nicht gelebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
BtW: 3:15....wer kann des überhaupt noch toppen?!


----------



## Organasilver (22. Dezember 2007)

4:35...ich hab gewonnen!


----------



## Schleppel (22. Dezember 2007)

ha 04_39

und ich bin noch bis 7 in der arbeit^^^^


----------



## Organasilver (22. Dezember 2007)

Ok, hast gewonnen...gegen den schwarzen Mann komm ich net an...vielleicht schaffts ja Windle...ich hau mich in die Falle....hab noch viel vor morgen...DSA unter anderem...


----------



## Schleppel (22. Dezember 2007)

unter dem Poons seinem bett war ich auch schon lange vorher^^da gabs nur keine ratten

*froi gewinn* *eyesroll*
bääh mag schon nach hause


----------



## Noxiel (22. Dezember 2007)

Yay, der Thread gehoert mir. Keiner mehr wach, wie?


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Und hiermit eröffne ich ihn....Nachtschwärmer am 22. 12., hauen wir rein!
*Tee schlürf* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Kein Bock grade... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

STEINIGT IHN!!!
T_T


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

melde mich zum spammen


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Spam-Geschütze bemannen!
Kraut in die Zündgatten, fertig zum Feuern!
FEUER!


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

hhee lol
was mir grad einfällt.wieso benutzen wir(ich) nicht den buffed irc chat?^^


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Weil wir (ich) kein IRC habe.


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

argument


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Weil wir (ich) kein IRC habe.



ich auchnicht.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Mir ist Langweilig.


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

mir auch


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Gründen wir ne Selbsthilfegruppe.


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

für?


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Langweiligkeit.


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

wie kann ich meine schwester zu ner ordentlichen runde wii überreden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Unter Drogen setzen/verführen ---> zocken.


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

SCHWESTER nicht elch

afk


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Also ne Kuh?
(Tschuldigung, aber dein Ava lässt die Annahme zu ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Unter Drogen setzen/verführen ---> zocken.


schwester verführen? okay aber du fängst an^^


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Nabend Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



guck mir grad ein Film an, schaue
während der Werbung nochmal vorbei....


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

TACH Lurock.
Und verführen....liegt mir nich so. Unter Drogen setzen/besoffen machen schon eher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Krank...kein Gespamme hier Abends.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

_Du hast mich sooft angespuckt, geschlagen und getreten
das war nicht sehr nett von dir, ich hatte nie darum gebeten
Deine Freunde haben applaudiert, sie fanden es ganz toll
wenn du mich vermöbelt hast doch jetzt ist das Maß voll._


----------



## The Holy Paladin (22. Dezember 2007)

> Du hast mich sooft angespuckt, geschlagen und getreten
> das war nicht sehr nett von dir, ich hatte nie darum gebeten
> Deine Freunde haben applaudiert, sie fanden es ganz toll
> wenn du mich vermöbelt hast doch jetzt ist das Maß voll.



Ist ne edle Beschimpfung wenn ich das richtig interpretiere ? ^^


----------



## Organasilver (22. Dezember 2007)

Das is von die Ärzzte...immer mitten in die Fresse....wenn ich mich nicht irre....


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Failed.

Die ersten 4 Zeilen von 'Immer mitten in die Fresse rein' von den Ärzten.

Edit: Damn, zu langsam.
Organasilver hat aber recht :>


----------



## Organasilver (22. Dezember 2007)

Juhuu...und das, wo ich das Lied nur einmal im Radio gehört habe^^


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ALTEN. Jetzt ist mein scheiß wmp schon wieder buggy. Hass. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

So, jezz bin ich voll dabei,
worum gehts?


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Alk und Das böse wort mit N.
Wahlweise auch BlackJack.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

kk, ich bin dabei!
Wer gibts aus, und wo sind die N`s?


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich gebs aus, die N's kommen gleich...ah da sind sie.
(der der unter mir postet ist die N.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahaha ihr habt euch alle nich getraut x[


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ich gebs aus, die N's kommen gleich...ah da sind sie.
> (der der unter mir postet ist die N.)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, dann würde niemand mehr posten wollen,
dass is kagge! Also, suchen wir uns ein Thema aus!
Schlagt was vor:


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga. Und wahlweise auch Hip Hop, nachdem Charcharoth dort auf einem strengen OnTo besteht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich musste letztens im Lateinunterricht auf Latein rappen...
das war ungefähr so als würd dir jemand sagen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Latein stinkt halt.
Schonmal französischen Rap gehört? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Latein stinkt halt.
> Schonmal französischen Rap gehört?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, zum Glück noch nicht...
Ich hör grad das neuste Motörhead Album, Kiss Of Death, sehr geil!
Kennt das jemand von euch?


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Nö.
Ich hör grad Böhse Onkelz - Keine Amnestie für MTV
Und ich bin exakt dieser Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Jap, auf MTV läuft zu 99% Müll!
Ich will ein Metal-TV oder so!


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Dann würden die Hopper zu Emos werden und sich totritzen.
Also: 

GIEV PLIX​


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

re


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das wär mal was!


> Wir werden mit eisernem Besen fegen! Und jeder der uns nicht standhält, wird weg gefegt, aus diesem Land! Denn wir sind stark.... blablub....


Hätt der pööse Bube doch nur die Hopper gemeint,
dann wär die Welt ihm dankbar, aber nein,
er musste ja scheiße machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

wehbeh


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

tehaiks


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

enpeh

*HEUTE TRINKEN WIR RICHTIG!*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

BUFF

/cast alles durcheinander


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Was hä?
Hör mal, wir waren grad an nem guten Thema ran, dann schneist
du hier rein und buff, alles durcheinander...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Mir fällt dazu nur crossheal ein. 
DER Job für unbeliebte Palas. Nachm Raid ist da Fingerkrampf + abgenutzte Maus/Tasta garantiert.


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

so besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Mir fällt dazu nur crossheal ein.
> DER Job für unbeliebte Palas. Nachm Raid ist da Fingerkrampf + abgenutzte Maus/Tasta garantiert.



hmm ne ist n teil der Netiquette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

_...Idiot..._

Also gut. Fangen wir nochmal an. 'Nenn mich nicht Bones!'


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Wer sollte dich Bones nennen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Mich nicht. Aber solche kuhlen Serien guckst du ja nicht. Ketzer. Verbonet ihn.


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

so leute bin nach ner woche endlich wieder am pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hat ,eine mutter i.nen scheiss geschrieben?


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Hohoho. Bist du witzig. *gähn*


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Seit ihr auf Drogen?
Omg, soviele unzusammenhängende Posts
hab ich noch in keinem Fred gesehen!


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

na ok zieht der halt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Wir sind nicht auf Drogen. Oder nennst du Eistee Droge?

OH FUCK.
Ich hab die 900 garnich mitgekriegt. Egal. 99 to go 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

hey trinkste etwa auch eistee? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber doch hoffentlich lipton

gz zur 900000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000p00000


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Wir sind nicht auf Drogen. Oder nennst du Eistee Droge?
> 
> OH FUCK.
> Ich hab die 900 garnich mitgekriegt. Egal. 99 to go
> ...


Kommt drauf an mit was du den Eistee punshst...
...oder trinkst du ds Gesöff ungedreckt?

Naja, GZ zu 900.... Kleiner... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich brauch den nicht zu panschen. Der ist nicht bleifrei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Achja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das ist ein Befehl.


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

hi hand


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

*KLATSCH*
Haha, reingefallen. B00n.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *auf die knie fall und zur kamera nach oben schau* :NEEEEEEIIIIIIN


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Mom, ich muss mich grad von den ganzen Frauenhänden hier befreien...
* ********************************** *
So, jezz noch... * ********** *
Fertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol, so weit wie ich wirst du nie kommen Knirps!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Das war auch an chopi gerichtet. DU bist heut auf Nitro.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> ....... DU bist heut auf Nitro.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach ne, bei so vielen Weibern brauch man halt ein bisschen mehr Speed... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Suchti *koppschüttel*
Ich bleib bei dem hier und diesem Forum.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Suchti *koppschüttel*
> Ich bleib bei dem hier und diesem Forum.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schinken?


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Bacon sind fein geschnittene Schinkenscheiben, die (oftmals in England) gebraten und zum Frühstück mitsamt Rührei gegessen werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist halt Unsinn.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Bacon sind fein geschnittene Schinkenscheiben, die (oftmals in England) gebraten und zum Frühstück mitsamt Rührei gegessen werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du bist heute Abend irgendwie anders.... bist du etwa Brainsucker? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

w00t?
Ich bin nur langsamer. Und pädophiler. Und kranker. Ich bin ich, und wer bist du?


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> w00t?
> Ich bin nur langsamer. Und pädophiler. Und kranker. Ich bin ich, und wer bist du?


Ich bin....

.....Der Schöpfer!


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Was willst du damit sagen?
Wenn es das ist, was ich denke... ====> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Was willst du damit sagen?
> Wenn es das ist, was ich denke... ====>
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was denkst du?


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Dass du heut Abend zuviel Village People gehört hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu deiner PM: /sign.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dass du heut Abend zuviel Village People gehört hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was ist ein Village People?


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

PM??? N33D XD


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> PM??? N33D XD


Mmmh, nö... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Ist ne bekloppte Band. Die mach(t)en u.a. solche Lieder.

Ahahahahaha. Zu ist sein Thread.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Krankes Video... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja, war auch ein ziemlich sinnloser Fred...
...wirkt wie du schon sagtest, paranoid!


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x0_5LbYgec : Bestes WoW Video ever, die von Nyhm mal außenvor.


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wasn geiles viedeo tha-vil-age-peop-ple XD


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x0_5LbYgec : Bestes WoW Video ever, die von Nyhm mal außenvor.


Dauert mir zu lange.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Quatsch, so schnell ist niemand, das geht 4 Minuten
du hast nicht mal eine Minute danach gepostet...


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Auch wenn ich Rap norm. Weise nicht mag, das hier toppt echt alles.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich Rap norm. Weise nicht mag, das hier toppt echt alles.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab zwar nur den Anfang gesehn, aber das Lied is scheise! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht. Aber die Machinima dazu sau geil.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Vielleicht. Aber die Machinima dazu sau geil.


Geht, ich mag die Blutelfen net...


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Quatsch, so schnell ist niemand, das geht 4 Minuten
> du hast nicht mal eine Minute danach gepostet...



ich meinte das erste...


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ich meinte das erste...


Dann musst du das verdeutlichen!

btw: 

Trifft Bodo seinen Freund auf einem Pferd:
"Wo willst Du denn hin?"
"Ins Nachbardorf, meiner Freundin einen Heiratsantrag machen."
"Auf einem Pferd?"
"Ja natürlich. Angenommen, sie lehnt ab. Wenn ich hingehe, wird man sagen, sie hat ihn gehen lassen. Wenn ich hinfahre, wird man sagen, sie hat ihn fahren lassen. Wenn ich hinreite, wird keiner was sagen!" 

rofl


----------



## x3n0n (22. Dezember 2007)

Grüße von ner LAN Party (mit voll nervigen Leuten)


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

grüße zurück


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Grüße von ner LAN Party (mit voll nervigen Leuten)


Grüß die Nervensägen von mir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Trifft Bodo seinen Freund auf einem Pferd:
> "Wo willst Du denn hin?"
> "Ins Nachbardorf, meiner Freundin einen Heiratsantrag machen."
> "Auf einem Pferd?"
> "Ja natürlich. Angenommen, sie lehnt ab. Wenn ich hingehe, wird man sagen, sie hat ihn gehen lassen. Wenn ich hinfahre, wird man sagen, sie hat ihn fahren lassen. Wenn ich hinreite, wird keiner was sagen!"




Das glaube ich nicht, Tim. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und grüße gehen zurück, x3n0n.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht, Tim.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich nehme an, du kennst die Serie 'Hör mal wer da (be)hämmert (ist)' nicht?
Ich schon, aber ich guck sie nicht. Aber dieses Zitat kenne ich. Ich bin sooo gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, du kennst die Serie 'Hör mal wer da (be)hämmert (ist)' nicht?
> Ich schon, aber ich guck sie nicht. Aber dieses Zitat kenne ich. Ich bin sooo gut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, egal, ich gucke kaum Fernsehen, nur die Simpsons, South Park, American Dead und Family Guy...


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

mir spuckt rob zombie rum 

LOL vera haste schön gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nja ich bin dann mal off bb mit b


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Ciao mit ö


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

cu mit y


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

So, Gn8 ich bin weg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

n8


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Hauste!


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Klar. Dich?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Ach, sei ruhig


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir brauchen n neues Thema.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Örm...


Ich hab im Moment die Schnauze voll?!


Solch ein Thema? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Klar.
Ich auch. Mit Keksen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

So war das nicht gemeint... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Hehe^^
Mal afk ne Weile.


----------



## Shadistar (23. Dezember 2007)

Ist man schon Nachtschwärmer wenn man noch um 21 Uhr wach ist XD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Eigenlich nicht, aber ich habe den Thread nichteröffnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadistar (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Eigenlich nicht, aber ich habe den Thread nichteröffnet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja wayne will ein bisschen meine Beiträge aufstocken^^


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Re.
Eigentlich nicht, aber ich finds gut. Da kann man mehr spammen als wenns erst ab 2200 wär. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Na da bist du im offiziellen Buffed.de-Spamthread richtig. ^^


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Dito.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

WB


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Das kommt jetzt irgendwie n bissel zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem danke.

_...Sie gehört nicht dir - doch sie ist deine Welt..._


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Das kommt jetzt irgendwie n bissel zu spät
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_bla...bla..._


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

blub blub.


----------



## Shadistar (23. Dezember 2007)

Bin gerade mit meinem twink in ne schlucht gefallen wo ich nichmehr rauskomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und find den eingang zu silithus nicht ;-/


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Schonmal jemand von Euch das Wort "Intelligenz" gehört?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

EIngang zu Silithus hab ich auch kp mehr von. Irgendwo im NW von Un'Goro.
Ansonsten Hearth oder automatisch Freisetzen.

Edit: Ja, Völlig, gerade eben von dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadistar (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Schonmal jemand von Euch das Wort "Intelligenz" gehört?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja, das sagt man zu mir immer ...


----------



## Shadistar (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Schonmal jemand von Euch das Wort "Intelligenz" gehört?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja, das sagt man zu mir immer ...


----------



## Shadistar (23. Dezember 2007)

sry doppel post -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Sieht man... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Warning: Dangerous Double-Post detected.

[ ] delete.
[ ] edit.
[ ] ignore.
[x] user bazooka on poster and say 'roflpwnd'.


----------



## kargash (23. Dezember 2007)

spam³


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Meine Posts sind geistreicher als deine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> spam³



Und? Willst Du jetzt weinen?


----------



## Shadistar (23. Dezember 2007)

Mir ist langweilig und irgendwie habe ich schon Hunger auf ein gutes Mittagessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

o_O wtf, jemand hat mehr Hunger als ich. Das muss ich erstmal verdauen. Am besten mit Schoko.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Jop, ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Dezember 2007)

Nabend. Ich bin auch wieder da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich komm gerade von einer Weihnachtsfeier bei Freunden und habe direkt mal ein Geschenk abgeräumt:

Einen  Rammstein-Schal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeah...was freu ich mich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich esse gerade einen Zahnstocher.
Lecker.

Edit: Hey, sägsy! Giev. Gz.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

GZ.


----------



## Shadistar (23. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir sind alle off, ich kann keinen mehr zuspammen ;_;


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Lol nub.
Spamm den Handelschat, zumindest auf K'T ist/war das Gang und Gebe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Halt mal derbe die Klappe plix.
Juhu, wir haben wen zum flamen.


----------



## Shadistar (23. Dezember 2007)

ich bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

xD


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

...gut.

So, an den Typen mit dem minicity-link:

Fühlt ihr euch eigentlich dabei toll? So nach dem Motto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? Müsst ihr immer einen solchen Link posten, um euer ADS zu besiegen?
Wenn ja, Kein Problem! Wir schenken euch Aufmerksamkeit! Einziger Preis sind heftige Unter-der-Gürtellinie-Flames.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Nur Bekloppte hier...










;D


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Immer wieder gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fühl mich grad so frei, früher hab ich immer die Chinafarmer geflamed...das vermisst man glatt 8D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

blablub

*sinnlos den thread push*


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Hauste.
Aber nich mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Tscho!


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

So war det nich jemeint -.-
Ich bleib on und mach evtl. durch :x


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

DAS DARFST DU GARNICHT!!!

Sandmann ist schon längst vorbei. :X


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Ach komm, halt's Maul sei leis'. Jetzt fängst du auch schon an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich das hasse. So niveaulos.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war das falsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maul! Du N00b!!


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lieber nicht...


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Warum nur... *sigh*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Du bist mir zu hässlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin halt mit Leib und Seele : ugly: .


----------



## Shadistar (23. Dezember 2007)

Hab euch alle lieb <3


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

OMG...

O_O


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Shadistar schrieb:


> Hab euch alle lieb <3



Drei Worte:

Leck mich fett.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Nie und nimmer!!


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Aber sicher doch.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Du träumst zu viel.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Never never never.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Ever, ever, ever!


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

YA RLY ORLY?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

rly


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Oh mann ich kann nicht mehr...
auch wenns auf GeT Schleichwerbung rausläuft...Helmis Lache ist echt die beste ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

wat?


----------



## Licanin (23. Dezember 2007)

Nettes Gespräch habt ihr da!^^

Ich werd auch gleich mal meinem Geistigen Dünnpfiff freien Lauf lassen:

ololololol omge?


----------



## Kal Jerico (23. Dezember 2007)

Erdbeermarmelade!

seht ihr, ich kann das auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Ihr habt alle keine Skills.

Ich hab sie euch ausgesaugt. Ahahahahahahahaha!1111elf.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

So, bin ma mitm Hund unden, bis gleich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Wie, ich dachte Elch...achso, das war Lurock. Naja. HF. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Naja, ich sag dann mal Tschau mit x. Hfgl, macht mit eurer Nacht was ihr wollt (und stellt das dann auf youtube), viel Spaß noch beim spammen, wir sähän untz morgen. 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Shadistar (23. Dezember 2007)

Werd jezt auch Pennen gehen nachdem ich mein lvl up gemacht hab.

Gute Nacht man sieht sich Morgen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (23. Dezember 2007)

Noch wer da der durchmacht?


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Ha, zum 2. Mal in 2 Tagen, wie gut bin ich bitte.
HAUNWA REIN, DAT LICHT IS AUS.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Yeah, endlich dunkel, ich fang mir grad nen Elch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Ähm, ja, wie wärs mit nem Thema? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Kein Plan. Wir brauchen was gutes. Was haltet ihr von Pfirsichen?


----------



## Zorkal (23. Dezember 2007)

My MiniCity?
Was man zu Weihnachten bekommt?

Pfirsiche?Ich kann von Pfirsichen nie genug kriegen!
Oder wie war das?


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Hatte ma alles schon...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

ich bekomm nichts...


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich war schneller als der Erpel. Also nehmen wir mein Thema. Ich find Pfirsiche lecker.

ALTEN, was gehtn hier oO 2 Leute vor mir...ok, schlagt ihr war vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Jap ich auch.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

thx vera lass grad meinen pc hier abstürzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Immer wieder gerne...


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> thx vera lass grad meinen pc hier abstürzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Cool, mach ich jezz auch, bis gleich.

Edit meint: Machen wir doch ne Wette raus, wer es schafft den ganzen
Abend seinen PC abstürzen zu lassen, der.... oke, ne das war ne dumme Idee...


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

wer zuerst spamt hat gewonnen

ab jetzt


----------



## Zorkal (23. Dezember 2007)

Videospiele?Was zockt ihr momentan?


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

blub


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

gewonnen!!!


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich zocke grade: Schmeiß Holz in den beschissenen Kamin
der nicht angehen will...


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Ach leckt mich. Alle. dann guckt man einmal weg und ist Verlierer und wurde von ner Ente gepwnd und muss ne halbe Seite durchlesen-.- HASS.

Edit: Hey Lurock, wir ham ne Gasheizung. Aber son Kamin ist cool. Vorallem wenn dann jemand n Böller reinwirft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> .....
> Edit: Hey Lurock, wir ham ne Gasheizung. Aber son Kamin ist cool. Vorallem wenn dann jemand n Böller reinwirft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tss, das is kagge, ich mein, wir haben auch ne Heizung, aber
mein Vater is auf so nem Spartrip... und jezz darf ich den
Kamin anfachen. Das dauert und die Bude stinkt....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Aha, der Spammthread ist wieder bereit!?


----------



## Zorkal (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Aha, der Spammthread ist wieder bereit!?


Oh mein Gott deine Sig...Augenkrebs.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Jo isser. 
Tja Lurock, du bist halt der Kaminanzünder. Wofür sonst sollte man n Hordie brauchen können?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Jo isser.
> Tja Lurock, du bist halt der Kaminanzünder. Wofür sonst sollte man n Hordie brauchen können?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Allys anzünden?


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Was so gut geht, wenn der Ally n Frostmagier ist (8


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott deine Sig...Augenkrebs.



Tja, ich finds lustig.^^


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Jo isser.
> Tja Lurock, du bist halt der Kaminanzünder. Wofür sonst sollte man n Hordie brauchen können?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Junge.... hoff das ich dir net übern Weg laufe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Mieh tuh.

Lurock, was machst du auf dem Holzpferd? Hast du keine Elche mehr gefunden?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Mieh tuh.
> 
> Lurock, was machst du auf dem Holzpferd? Hast du keine Elche mehr gefunden?



Die hat er alle schon totgefi**t. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die hat er alle schon totgefi**t.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sie wolltens nicht anders!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

tja kann man nichts machen


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Sie sollte froh sein, dass ich sie nicht gegessen hab. Vreen musste auch schon dran glauben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sie wolltens nicht anders!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach, sie hatten sich mit Leib und Seele gewehrt, doch Du hast ihnen keine Chance gegeben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Sie sollte froh sein, dass ich sie nicht gegessen hab. Vreen musste auch schon dran glauben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap, Vegetarier schmecken gut!


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Afk PvP-Movie guggn.
Bisgleich.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ach, sie hatten sich mit Leib und Seele gewehrt, doch Du hast ihnen keine Chance gegeben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nagut, aber wo wir grad dabei sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Geht garnicht. Du bist doch 100% Sodomil!


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Geht garnicht. Du bist doch 100% Sodomil!


Ich bin was?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin was?



_Sodomil - Der Zwang, sich mit Tieren zu paaren._


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> _Sodomil - Der Zwang, sich mit Tieren zu paaren._





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Öhm, nein, ich den hege ich nicht... 
Und wenn doch, war deine Freundin ja ne ziemliche Sau... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Öhm, nein, ich den hege ich nicht...
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

K, ähm, ich bin dann mal kurz afk...
Bis nachher!


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Re, wer hätte das gedacht...


----------



## EuropeanOnion (23. Dezember 2007)

wb...
 war ja klar, irgendwann muss des movie ja zu ende sein, und solange hälstes ja ohne wow eh net aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Re, hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Nichts Neues...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

So schauts aus.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

I'm warning you... :-x


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

ich hasse das asoziasonsspiel -.-


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Jaja, sagen se alle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Das geht zu schnell, das ist das Problem.^^


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Jep, macht ma langsam.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das geht zu schnell, das ist das Problem.^^



schon 4-5 seiten cO


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Langsam leute-.-


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Jap, ich bin gut ne, 4 mal Bumm^^


----------



## EuropeanOnion (23. Dezember 2007)

tjupp, sind halt felißig ^^
edit: vorallem du, und wir sind hier auch zu schnell

Greez

P.S.: endlich afk ~.~


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Hihi, und zu...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Ja jetz isser zu-.- Klasse.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

War doch klar oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Ja, trotzdem. Die Hoffnung verkackt zuletzt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

*sich wegrofl*


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

He, pass auf, fall nicht den Balkon ru...
Zu spät. Wer geht ihn aufwischen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> He, pass auf, fall nicht den Balkon ru...
> Zu spät. Wer geht ihn aufwischen?



Mach ich selber, keine Angst.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Scheiße, voll rein getreten...


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

learn 2 wisch.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Du Mosch-Wip!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Wir brauchen ein Thema...


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

MAAAAAAN SCHEISS PC VERKACKT DAUERND ?"%"(=%/(U§§"$&(§$/(§/%&§$"%/§$/?)B!($/)=§"&/%(=&/§"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Keeeekse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Aersche und Titten.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Himmel, A. und Wolkenbruch, ham die Jungs n 28k Modem oder was?!


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Oke


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Keeeekse...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Ne, keine Kekse, Vera`s Vorschlag is besser!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Ach kp, vorhin war es schlimmer.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

DAS IST ZENSUR!


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Bin nochmal kurz afk...
Bis gleich!


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> DAS IST ZENSUR!


LOOOOL, wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Viel Spaß mit den Gummielchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> DAS IST ZENSUR!



OMG - Könnte "Deutsches Ministerium für Jugendgefährdenes Material" drüber stehen. -.-


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

re ahh er ist zu wie schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In die Mikro damit!


Edit: Moep S. 69, wie erregend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> re ahh er ist zu wie schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop, der Thread war echt schlimm.^^


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

was habt ihr für kranke smileys??


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Das sind die uglys.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Yay!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wasn Porno o,.,o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Wasn Porno o,.,o



Dit is schlimmer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arr...mist, dummer Hintergrund. -.-


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Funzt aufm weißem Hintergrund nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz afk


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Der ist zum weg-lolen (Was nen Wort)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sig geupdatet! Wer klickt als erstes drauf?


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

Wenn im Flugzeug die Sitznachbarn nerven...

1. Öffne seelenruhig und mit bedachten Bewegungen deinen Laptopkoffer.
2. Hole deinen Laptop hervor.
3. Schalte es ein.
4. Halte das Laptop so, dass der nervige Sitznachbar den Bildschirm sehen kann.
5. Schliesse deine Augen und blicke ergeben zum Himmel.
6. und klicke auf diesen Link:
http://www.thecleverest.com/countdown.swf

musste einfach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Hehe, verdammt, drauf reingefallen. xD


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Lol chopi, der ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Re, worum gehts?


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Um meine Sig, letzte Zeile. Und um Al-Kaida.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Um meine Sig, letzte Zeile. Und um Al-Kaida.



Ha, dafür ertappt dich die NSA! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin auch in der Al-Quaida, 
mein Nick-Name ist
Silf Cum Casalla Al Ben Hatschi.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

meiner auch


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin Okama Lin Paden.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ich bin Okama Lin Paden.


Okama ist aber Japanisch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> meiner auch



Wh00000t, meiner auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

ich mach nen 2nachtschwärmer thread,dann müsst ihr euch auf 2threads konzentrieren!!!!111drölf 


uahahahahahaha


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ich mach nen 2nachtschwärmer thread,dann müsst ihr euch auf 2threads konzentrieren!!!!111drölf
> uahahahahahaha


Weeehe!
Ich Report dich!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Wir brauchen aber einen "Tagschwärmer" Thread.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

aber wenn wir für die nacht schwärmen UND für den tag, dann sind wir doch buguser oder?

&#8364;: mein 537 beitrag in dem forum hier !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!117


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Gayzett.
Dann sind wir derbe gaxta exploiter, also los gehts (8


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Ne, ich bleib lieber ein klugscheißender Nörgler 
in einer Black Metal-Höhle...
Was will ich als Ganxta?


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

ok ich mach morgen um 6.01 einen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich will aber ein derber ganxXxta sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Ganxta ist halt mehr Kameliger.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ganxta ist halt mehr Kameliger.



/sign


&#8364;:mist jetzt hab ich schon 5mal draufgeklickt und immer noch nichts-.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Ok, planen wir mal:

Ein neuer Thread namens "Metalerhöhle".


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Auujaa!


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ok, planen wir mal:
> 
> Ein neuers Thread Forum namens "Metalerhöhle".



fix'd.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

zählt tokio hotel und juli auch zu metal?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Kann man da automatisch Mitglieder für sperren? :O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> zählt tokio hotel und juli auch zu metal?



Nein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

sicher?


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Denke mal schon @Völlig.
@chopi: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Denke mal schon @Völlig.
> @chopi:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also: Als erstes wird Hernwhaga gesperrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

varagron die tvkarte verarscht mich-_______- ich gebs auf und ruf die morgen an


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin mal weg, Gn8 bis moin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

N8!


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

schon?


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

gn8

chopi: Tu das.
Und ihr wisst bestimmt nicht was Dirty Sanchez ist. wiki


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> gn8
> 
> chopi: Tu das.
> Und ihr wisst bestimmt nicht was Dirty Sanchez ist. wiki



Boah Pfui!


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> gn8
> 
> chopi: Tu das.
> Und ihr wisst bestimmt nicht was Dirty Sanchez ist. wiki


Kranker als ich..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Wetten Hernwhaga macht das jeden Abend?
Manche Leute mögen's halt eklig.

Edit: Oha, Lurock unser Stalker?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Hehe. So schauts aus.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

so passend zu weihnachten neuer ava dreist von der seite geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Lol. Geiler Weihnachtsbaum, DAS Geschenk für jeden Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> so passend zu weihnachten neuer ava dreist von der seite geklaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist erst in 38 Minuten Weinachten.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

und ich bekomm nichts :'( LEIDET MIT MIR!! XD


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> und ich bekomm nichts :'( LEIDET MIT MIR!! XD



Wtf? Nö, wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Gogo, need noch nummer 1000!


----------



## EuropeanOnion (23. Dezember 2007)

noch 32 min...
kenn da net abhilfe: Schenk dir selber was, z.B. n Lolly, oder n HappyMeal von McD. ^^

sagt mal, is unser asosiazionsthread wirklich zu *schnief* ?

P.S.: re oO


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Gogo, need noch nummer 1000!


Hee, ich plöten Nachahmer!


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

707

hey 13375P34K


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Ja der ist zu, weil das ein reiner Post-Counter Thread ist. (Naja, der hier ist auch nicht besser^^)


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

_Blitzkrieg Blitzkrieg,
Blitzkrieg Boom!_


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ja der ist zu, weil das ein reiner Post-Counter Thread ist. (Naja, der hier ist auch nicht besser^^)



hä was?


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> hä was?


Geb´ bitte sinnvolle Posts ab, bzw. solche die zum Thema beitragen!


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Geb´ bitte sinnvolle Posts ab, bzw. solche die zum Thema beitragen!



ich denke du wolltest schlafen gehn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Was ist denn hier momentan das Thema?


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ich denke du wolltest schlafen gehn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sag ich nur so, ich komme dich holen!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sag ich nur so, ich komme dich holen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Sein Geist schreibt. Das ist fast genauso schlimm. Aber nur fast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

schreibe diesen post in den nächsten 2minuten in 20threads sonst bekommste für ne woche lang scheiss durchfall !!!


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Gefällt mir. Aber bitte erst nach den Ferien, und nur, wenn ich zu Weihnachten n Notebook geschenkt bekomm.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> schreibe diesen post in den nächsten 2minuten in 20threads sonst bekommste für ne woche lang scheiss durchfall !!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich liebe Durchfall-Sprüche! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jap, merkt man, du lässt ja kaum was anderes ab.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Got own3d by Lurock. 
*Popcorn mampf*


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

*popcorn klau und selbst mampf*


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

*_Ritual of Popcorn Refreshment_ cast*
POPCORN FÜR ALLE.​


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Ne, warn Joke VölligBuffeD!
Ich hab nix gegen dich!
Also ich hätte, aber ich setze
es nicht ein...


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ne, warn Joke VölligBuffeD!
> Ich hab nix gegen dich!
> Also ich hätte, aber ich setze
> es nicht ein...



der zieeeeeht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ne, warn Joke VölligBuffeD!
> Ich hab nix gegen dich!
> Also ich hätte, aber ich setze
> es nicht ein...



Aha, ja stimmt, vor deinen Barbiepuppen hab ich saumäßig Angst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> der zieeeeeht nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vllt liegts daran, dass es kein Witz war... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Aha, ja stimmt, vor deinen Barbiepuppen hab ich saumäßig Angst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


B00n!
Das war ernst gemeint, aber
wenn du Krieg haben willst,
kann dir gerne welchen geben! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

ismir egal ob das n witz war oder nicht, DER ZIEHT EINFACH NICHT


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Aha, ja stimmt, vor deinen Barbiepuppen hab ich saumäßig Angst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pass auf. Der rüstet sie immer mit Kanonen und Katapulten aus. Als Munition nimmt er benutzte Kondome. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

benutzt=gefüllt?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Pass auf. Der rüstet sie immer mit Kanonen und Katapulten aus. Als Munition nimmt er benutzte Kondome.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Üüüülääää!


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Ihr seid so bööööse...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Wenigstens hab ich das richtige Motto.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

So, das wars!
Ich geh jezz,
ihr habt mich verjagt mit
Unverständnis! Ich
will Frieden und bekomme
Flamewar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock? Geh schlafen! Du wirst nur unglücklich bei uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lurock? Geh schlafen! Du wirst nur unglücklich bei uns.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Bye bye Lurock. Gn8.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Bye bye Lurock. Gn8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Willst du mich weg haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Lol wie fies x(


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Willst du mich weg haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



JA!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> JA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

och lurock komm in meine arme *waffen versteck* wir haben dich doch alle lieb...


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Du bist zu christlich für uns.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach keine Ahnung...ich pushe nur meinen Counter. xD


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

*waffen wieder raushol*


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Leute ne hier...direkt wieder einer vor mir. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Ne mal ehrlich, wir sind doch wie eine große Familie,
die Nachtschwärmer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Genau. Gehn wir einen trinken.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Jap, auf Uns!


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Cheers. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

ich bin doch atheist abstinent


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Lülülülüüüü 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Spaßverderber!


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auf mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Auf alles!!! Muahahaha


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

slipknot ist scheisse !!!


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> slipknot ist scheisse !!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> slipknot ist scheisse !!!



Du auch!


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Plix Fresse halten und wieder vertragen, ihr Zankäpfel.
Freeporn inc: Und zack raus isser.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Plix Fresse halten und wieder vertragen, ihr Zankäpfel.
> Freeporn inc:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bäh, is die braun... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Oh fuck, da hats noch jemand gequoted. -.-
Ich war zu langsam x(


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bäh, is die braun...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das geht doch. o_O


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das geht doch. o_O


Mmmh, ziemlich nah an der Grenze... *naserümpf*


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

ich wollt nurma bissl hass auf mich ziehn ich dachte schon fast ihr mögt micht *ziter*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, ziemlich nah an der Grenze... *naserümpf*



Naj, ic glaub du bist zu "antichristisch".

Du stehst halt auf bleichheit.


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ich wollt nurma bissl hass auf mich ziehn ich dachte schon fast ihr mögt micht *ziter*


Ja, "ziter" ruhig weiter...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Ihr Narzisten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> ....
> Du stehst halt auf bleichheit.


Mach Sachen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja, steh ich, und?
Andere stehn halt auf Brathühnchen, oder Lachsfilet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ihr Narzisten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (24. Dezember 2007)

Frohe Weihnachten und geniest es noch solange ihr könnt ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mach Sachen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist die aber noch lange nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

stimmt ja isja schon wieder weihnachten-.-


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Häbby Chrischtmäß äffrywonn.
Viele Geschenke, viel Liebe und dröhnt euch gut zu!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Häbby Chrischtmäß äffrywonn.
> Viele Geschenke, *viel Liebe und dröhnt euch gut zu!*



Kann ich drauf verzichten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Aso, ja, Frohe Weihnachten Leute!


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Kann ich drauf verzichten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum nur glaub ich dir das nicht so recht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Warum nur glaub ich dir das nicht so recht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, da muss man mich genauer kennen, um zu wissen, dass ich das ernst meine. Und nein, ic bin kein EMO.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Kann ich drauf verzichten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bissu dumm?
Wie kannst auf sowas verzichten?
Tsss, wegen solchen Leuten wie
dir, wird es bald keine Menschen
mehr geben!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bissu dumm?
> Wie kannst auf sowas verzichten?
> Tsss, wegen solchen Leuten wie
> dir, wird es bald keine Menschen
> mehr geben!



Ist auch egal, Menschen sind Abschaum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ist auch egal, Menschen sind Abschaum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt, die meisten...


----------



## EuropeanOnion (24. Dezember 2007)

na, bin dann ma weg, an ha muss man doch dennoch mal ins bett gehen^^
gn8 leute und frohe Weihnachten    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gn8
Zwiebel


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

EuropeanOnion schrieb:


> na, bin dann ma weg, an ha muss man doch dennoch mal ins bett gehen^^
> gn8 leute und frohe Weihnachten
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao mit ö


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

N8!

Siehste Lurock, nimm dir ein Beispiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Gute nacht.


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

hä wer bist du? n twink von lurock?^^ naja bb mit fgjifjoljvgweol


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> hä wer bist du? n twink von lurock?^^ naja bb mit fgjifjoljvgweol





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geheime elfentechnologie zutrit verboten


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> geheime elfentechnologie *zutrit* verboten


Dir hat man verboten in die Schule zu gehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ne sry, nehm mich net ernst, ich weiß schon...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

So siehst du schon aus, Chopi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alpha III Sicherheitsfreigabe: PWNAGE.


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dir hat man verboten in die Schule zu gehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wieso müsst ihr immer die ausländer flamen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ausserdem bin ich müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Bääh, hau ab, du, du....du Du!


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> wieso müsst ihr immer die ausländer flamen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab mich ja schon entschuldigt!


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

ja ich weiss ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollte nur n bissl push´n


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ja ich weiss ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Puusch se Batten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

yeahhhh


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Beitags-Push!


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Beitags-Push!


Lern Deutsch!


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

du bist ja über die 1k rüber!! aplös


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

ichhabgradeinengesehenderhatteoberhammerkrassen...

sexmitelchenernanntesichlurock.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Gnarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Töten.


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Ja, töten wir dich!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Gnarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Töten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, töten wir dich!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wooot!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

lasst uns pingpong spielen

|o


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

o|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

|O

der ball wird immer größer


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Ups, verschlagen


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

hehe gewonnen!!!


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ups, verschlagen




Aua! Lern Ping-Pong -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

ja sry, hab keine normale tastatur >.<


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Sondern?
Altgriechische?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Nein, ne Lappitastatur.... und da findet man bissle schlecht bestimmte Zeichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

ich schreib auch gradn an meinem laptop cO...


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich schreib grad mit Ami-Layout. Vieeeeel angenehmer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

So ich spam jetzt mal ein bischen durch die gegend....

Man was für ein scheiß Tag, Muskelkater überall...


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

wollen wir wissen wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> wollen wir wissen wieso?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WWWW???


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

ich>gott>alle im godmode>   >rest


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

ich>chopi>engländer>kanadier>amis>polen>Mathe


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Carrie läuft!!!


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Sex mit Tieren.


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> ich>chopi>engländer>kanadier>amis>polen>Mathe



ich bin po...ach lassen wir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (24. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ich weiß.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die smilies sind ja das göttlichste^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> die smilies sind ja das göttlichste^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

wer seid ihr alle die nicht lurock veragron oder der dritte da heissen???


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> wer seid ihr alle die nicht lurock veragron oder der dritte da heissen???



Tzä, missachte mich doch total.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

mir kam dein name nicht ausm gedächtnis und hatte kb zu editieren

...und ich fands witzig


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> wer seid ihr alle die nicht lurock veragron oder der dritte da heissen???



Alles kranke HipHopnerds

(hehe Völlig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Alles kranke HipHopnerds
> 
> (hehe Völlig
> 
> ...



Du mich auch Vera, keine Angst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

nichts mehr los hier?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

scheint so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Niaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
Titttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Wie bist du denn drauf? 12 Jahre und schon von Titten labern? o_O


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du dich darüber wunderst möchtest du unsere Umgangssprache sowie die vorherrschenden Themen bei uns (Gymnasium) nicht kennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Wenn du dich darüber wunderst möchtest du unsere Umgangssprache sowie die vorherrschenden Themen bei uns (Gymnasium) nicht kennen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sry aber: Typisch kleine Kinder - ich war auchmal so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Geht uns glaub ich allen so, brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen :-X
Geh ich jetzt noch Stargate gucken - Geh ich jetzt nichtmehr Stargate gucken
Hmmmmm...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Du bleibst HIER!


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Jaja, ich geh ja schon...

Ups, falscher Text. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Blablub...


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh!
Määääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääh!
Blöööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööök!

Streichelzoo!!!11!!1!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Guck ma in dein Postfach.


----------



## Gnomthebest (24. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh!
> Määääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääh!
> Blöööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööök!
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

@Vera, den hätteste auch hier ins Forum schreiben können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber meiner war ja auf übelste Weise nekrophil, das macht sich hier nicht so gut.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Tu das auch mal Völlig :O

@den-ander-da
Wer oder was bist du, welche Musik hörst du, guckt du gerade Pornos und lässt dir einen Blasen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Hmm....wahrscheinlich werden morgen die ganzen Witze von mir gelöscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

VOn mir auch.

Me jetzt off. Gute Nacht und sei nicht so laut ;]


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Jojo, ich bin dann auch weg.


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

Lalalalal, LANGWEILIG!


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

und los gehts  

dann halt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Dezember 2007)

Erzählt mal...was habt ihr so bekommen?

Ich fang mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

Rammstein-Schal
Rammstein "Zerstören"-T-Shirt
Rammstein Live DvD Völkerball
"Imba"-T-Shirt
Serj Tankian - Elect the Dead
Life of Brian auf DvD.

Und ihr so?


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

125&#8364;... UND KP WAS ICH MIR DAFÜR KAUFEN SOLL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (24. Dezember 2007)

Einen neuen Pc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ähm nen Rucksack und einen Wecker

die Verwandten kommen morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (24. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Erzählt mal...was habt ihr so bekommen?
> 
> Ich fang mal an
> 
> ...


Den Schal hast du aber nicht heute bekommen sondern von der Weihnachtsfeier
und da war noch kein Weihnachten


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

mein gott wasn los hier keiner da? was ist das shcon fürn fest,ich meine wir feiern hier ja nicht jezu geburt oder so-.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Koks und Alkohol und N...Frauen usw.
Diverse TKKG Folgen (*grins*)
Verschiedene Bücher
schlichter roter Schal und ein neuer Pulli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Repariert mal dieses Forum Schrott hier!


----------



## kargash (24. Dezember 2007)

ich bin da

gerade ut 3 gezockt alles auf höchster auflösung das rockt


----------



## kargash (24. Dezember 2007)

Soll ich wieder mit World of Warcraft anfangen??

Ich weiß es nicht


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Keine Ahnung. Bin dann mal wieder in SFC III rumnerden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (24. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Bin dann mal wieder in SFC III rumnerden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was ist das für ein spiel


----------



## chopi (24. Dezember 2007)

kargesh hmm ich kenn den namen doch von i.wo her?! wer biste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Nabend Leute,
hab eben meinen dicken Angeber-PC ausgepackt...
*PROTZ* Was ein schickes Teil!
Gläserne Front mit schwarzen Hintergrund, außen
silber-matte Wände mit dem blitzenden XPS Logo drauf....
Dazu noch meine neue Razer und noch ein schickes
Dolby-Dingsround System, ich war vllt stolz...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Morgen früh mach ich mich dann ans schrauben!
Habe den Wecker schon auf 6 Uhr gestellt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten hab ich noch das ein oder andere Buch bekommen
und noch ein bisschen Geld. Das Schlimmste war: ein Hemd!
Boah, ich als leidenschaftlicher Band-T-Shirt-Träger zieh
doch kein Hemd an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, noch ein besinnliches Fest und so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (25. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nabend Leute,
> hab eben meinen dicken Angeber-PC ausgepackt...
> *PROTZ* Was ein schickes Teil!
> Gläserne Front mit schwarzen Hintergrund, außen
> ...


Und in drei Monaten ist er wieder alt :X


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Jop so schauts aus.


----------



## Qonix (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe bis jetzt so nen coolen kleinen Helikopter bekommen um in der Wohnung rumzufliegen. Ist gar nicht so einfach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nabend Leute,
> hab eben meinen dicken Angeber-PC ausgepackt...
> *PROTZ* Was ein schickes Teil!
> Gläserne Front mit schwarzen Hintergrund, außen
> ...


ich habe auch einen neuen pc bekomme
ich trage auch lieber band shirts aber gegen ein schwarzes hemd ist doch nichts gegen einzuwenden

mein pc ist protziger bzw das gehäuse
was bei dir unter der haube steckt weiß ich nicht

ich habe ein lexa blackline gehäuse von nzxt in blau




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> kargesh hmm ich kenn den namen doch von i.wo her?! wer biste?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vielleicht ingame??

bin jäger level 70 auf rajaxx  im ruhestand


----------



## Zorkal (25. Dezember 2007)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt so nen coolen kleinen Helikopter bekommen um in der Wohnung rumzufliegen. Ist gar nicht so einfach.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mein Bruder auch: )Mein Hund mag den aber nicht,wollte den grade vernichten.


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Mein Bruder auch: )Mein Hund mag den aber nicht,wollte den grade vernichten.


dann kauf deinem hund einen eigenen 
und warum ist der hund so spät noch wach?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (25. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> dann kauf deinem hund einen eigenen
> und warum ist der hund so spät noch wach??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil ich wach bin =)


----------



## chopi (25. Dezember 2007)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt so nen coolen kleinen Helikopter bekommen um in der Wohnung rumzufliegen. Ist gar nicht so einfach.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



denn wolt ich doch haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannste mir ma details / inetseite sagen pls? kauf mir vllt einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Dezember 2007)

mein hund ist auch immer solange wach wie der letzte wache(<-


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) in der familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> mein hund ist auch immer solange wach wie der letzte wache(<-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*spam ein*
er ist bestimmt ein wachhund, weil er wacht.
*spam aus*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> mein hund ist auch immer solange wach wie der letzte wache(<-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jop, bei mir genauso.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> *spam ein*
> er ist bestimmt ein wachhund, weil er wacht.
> *spam aus*


*zeigt auf den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 smiley*

und ne auf dem server war ich nie schade,war wohl nur einbildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach und in dem thread sollte man eher *kein spam* benutzen XD


----------



## Qonix (25. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> denn wolt ich doch haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


KLICK

er sieht vieleicht etwas schwach aus aber der hält ne ganz Menge aus habe ich festgestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Dezember 2007)

ich muss einfach fragen wegen der seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie alt bist du?

tante edith sagte mir ich habe mich nicht bedankt.mach ich jetzt *für die seite bedank*


----------



## Licanin (25. Dezember 2007)

Was haben solche Sachen mit dem Alter zu tun?


----------



## Qonix (25. Dezember 2007)

ich bin 20 Jahre alt, aber macht immer noch ne menge Fun und aufs Alter kommts ja nich an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Dezember 2007)

es ist halt ne seite für kinder und wenn ich meinen eltern sage das ich mir so einen kaufe kommen sie nunmal mit dem argument,dass das nur was für kliene kinder ist...


----------



## chopi (25. Dezember 2007)

Qonix schrieb:


> ich bin 20 Jahre alt, aber macht immer noch ne menge Fun und aufs Alter kommts ja nich an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke schön^^

edit:CHF 79,00 ~ ?€


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Tja, haste wohl Pech gehabt Chopi.


----------



## chopi (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Tja, haste wohl Pech gehabt Chopi.



auf was bezieht sich das nu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> es ist halt ne seite für kinder und wenn ich meinen eltern sage das ich mir so einen kaufe kommen sie nunmal mit dem argument,dass das nur was für kliene kinder ist...



Auf das.^^


----------



## Qonix (25. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> danke schön^^
> 
> edit:CHF 79,00 ~ ?€


1 Euro = 1.67 SFr.

79 SFr. = 47.30 Euro


----------



## chopi (25. Dezember 2007)

völlig: aso,naja klappt schon,ich weiss ja von nem 20jährigen der auch mit sowas spielt XD

Qonix: thx und sorry das ich bei dem fliegen störe


----------



## Qonix (25. Dezember 2007)

darf leider nicht mehr fliegen. es sei schon zu spät ^^


----------



## chopi (25. Dezember 2007)

ist der so laut?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

So, ich bin dann man weg. Man sieht sich!


----------



## chopi (25. Dezember 2007)

bbmitb


----------



## Qonix (25. Dezember 2007)

jo gute nacht

naja es geht so. macht schon bissel lärm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (25. Dezember 2007)

Nabend ihr und schöne Weihnachten gehabt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Dezember 2007)

naja der selbe ablauf wie jedes jahr nichts tolles...


----------



## Qonix (25. Dezember 2007)

so bin auch mal weg

man schreibt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Dezember 2007)

ich verpiss mich auch in kürze
möge die spammutter mit euch sein


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Boing, die Nacht ist zum spammen eröffnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

juhu

aber es ist doch meist eine gepflegte konversation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

ich gucke gerade full metal village wacken.habe ich von meiner freundin bekommen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich guck grade auf den Berg von Süßigkeiten und frage mich, was ich als erstes esse. >.<


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

Milka ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich gucke mir gerade die neue Green Day dvd an die ich bekommen habe(was sonst >.<)


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

Milka ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich gucke mir gerade die neue Green Day dvd an die ich bekommen habe(was sonst >.<)


Edit:Mist doppelpost pls löschen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Ach ja, Werbung vorbei, Film geht weiter....und ich  weiß immernoch nicht was ich mampfen soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

was guckst du aarmagedon? wenn ja hab ich hier was für dich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^



Edit:meine hundert posts sind geschafft*hacken an liste mach*


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

was hälst du BIER??


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

BAUER TREDE IST DER GRÖßTE


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> BAUER TREDE IST DER GRÖßTE


ähhhhhh genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Da bin ich mal kurz Weg... ;D


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

du kannst doch nicht gehen


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Nabend Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin auch grad Armageddon am gucken,
ich find so Weltuntergangsfilme blöd.
Aber da spielt Liv Tyler mit.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bauer Trede hab ich letztes Jahr gar net gesehn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ich begeb mich wieder vor die Glotze,
bis nachher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (25. Dezember 2007)

Lurock, wolltest du nicht mit deiner
Freundin ins Kino?

Entschuldigt den Offtopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schönen Abend alle miteinander


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, da machen die schon wieder Werbung. o_O


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Lurock, wolltest du nicht mit deiner
> Freundin ins Kino?
> 
> Entschuldigt den Offtopic
> ...


Ja, war aber voll, jezz machen wir uns nen Fernseh-Abend,
gefällt mir sowieso viel besser...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, war aber voll, jezz machen wir uns nen Fernseh-Abend,
> gefällt mir sowieso viel besser...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als würdest du bei uns keine Liebe bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, war aber voll, jezz machen wir uns nen Fernseh-Abend,
> gefällt mir sowieso viel besser...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wegen dem film oder weil du ihr so viel näher bist


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Lurock ist weg.

Aber, wenn er antworten könnte, würde er sagen:


_"Der Film ist nett, der Elch hat aber meine Aufmerksamkeit erregt."_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lurock ist weg.
> 
> Aber, wenn er antworten könnte, würde er sagen:
> _"Der Film ist nett, der Elch hat aber meine Aufmerksamkeit erregt."_
> ...


klär mich auf
was hat es mit dem elch zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Das ist ein Insider. Frag Lurock per PM. ^^


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das ist ein Insider. Frag Lurock per PM. ^^


jetzt muss der elch doch sterben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Ne, aber Albträume wird er haben.


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ne, aber Albträume wird er haben.


das ist ja noch schlimmer


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

so komme um halb 11 wieder 
werde jetzt eine partie Call of Duty 4 spielen


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

So, Pause zum Counter pushen nutzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Als würdest du bei uns keine Liebe bekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht die Sorte die mir gefällt....



kargash schrieb:


> wegen dem film oder weil du ihr so viel näher bist


Was für ein Film?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lurock ist weg.
> 
> Aber, wenn er antworten könnte, würde er sagen:
> _"Der Film ist nett, der Elch hat aber meine Aufmerksamkeit erregt."_
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Lol, ich seh da keinen Elch.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Hehe, WB! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lese grade wiedermal die in meiner Signatur verlinkten Seite.

Man erkennt noch besser, welche "Lügen" warum eingeführt wurden.


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hehe, WB!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mmh, nette Seite....
Hab ich grad erst bemerkt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin dann mal wieder weg,
bis zur nächsten Werbepause!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Bis denne!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du wiederkommst Lurock, dann lies mal das hier (Falls wieder einer nervt):

Das dickgedruckte ist inhaltlich am wichtgsten.



> *Welchen Vorteil bringt der Ein-Gott-Glaube?*
> 
> Der Ein-Gott-Glaube ist aus den Handlungen Gottes (Wirkungen in der Natur) nicht zu begründen, denn im Naturgeschehen ist keine Logik erkennbar. Bei einer Logik, wäre ein Ziel erkennbar. Die Natur sorgt aber sowohl für die Entstehung von Leben als auch für die massenhafte Vernichtung von Leben,  z. B. wenn Pflanzen, Tiere und Menschen bei einem Vulkanausbruch, einer Sturmflut oder einem Erdbeben umkommen. In der Natur gibt es auch weit mehr Chaos als erkennbare Ordnung. In den alten Naturreligionen hat man daher jede Naturkraft einem eigenen Gott zugeordnet.
> 
> ...


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

bbye


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

BB mit B.


----------



## EuropeanOnion (25. Dezember 2007)

o.o  @vB 

der meinung bin ich auch, aber mist, ich such grade mein essen, mein iglu ist doch gerade geschmolzen (sch*** Naturkatastrophen)

naja, sonst noch etwas Wichtiges heute Abend los, das man * ohne* Fernseher erleben kann?^^

Greez
Zwiebel

P.S.: hab  meine Tiefkühlpizza endlich gefunden [/ironieoff]


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Örm, was wichtiges nicht. Zumindest nicht hier in Deutschland. Glaub ich...^^


----------



## EuropeanOnion (25. Dezember 2007)

hmm, mist >.<

muss ich doch wieder wow zocken^^

Greez


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

> Örm, was wichtiges nicht. Zumindest nicht hier in Deutschland. Glaub ich...^^


wieso heute kommt doch weltuntergang auf pro7^^


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

@VölligBuffeD

weißte eigentlich jetzt was du essen sollst?^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Naja, ich hab so einiges reingestopft. Aber überlegt hab ich dann nichtmehr.^^


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

werd bloß nicht fett^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Ach, das klappt eh nicht. <.<

5 kg Untergewicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

das denken sich alle und dann enden se so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

xD

So schnell passiert das bei mir nicht. *erinnert sich n den Tag, an dem er 5 Tafeln Schokolade mampfte*


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

*auf bauch guck* ich habe heute auch wieder 3 stücke kuchen gegessen xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Da wär mir schon kotz-übel.^^


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

Es war ja käsekuchen*geschmack im mund spür*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Ach na dann. Wäre es ne Sahnetorte gewesen....*ürgs*


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

Was gabs den bei dir zu weihnachten?
Bei uns hühnerfrikase^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> Bei uns hühnerfrikase^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das gabs bei uns am Sonntag!

Am Montag gabs Kartoffelsalat mit Bockwurst.

Heute nichts. Naja, für mich gabs zwei dicke Bemmen mit Hackfleisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

weihnachten ist doch noch nicht zu ende

an heilig abend abend gab es 2 verschiedene braten mit klößen und sauerkraut dazu noch mouse au chocolate und zitronen mouse und eis

heute gab es raklet wird das so geschrieben


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiß nichtmal was du damit meinst.^^


----------



## x3n0n (25. Dezember 2007)

Käsekuchen... Da denke ich immer mhm lecker, aber wenn ich dann ein Stück im Mund habe will ichs nur noch ausspucken...

@VölligBuffed: Deine Sig löst bei mir epileptische Anfälle aus... Nicht nur wegen der ganzen Bewegung... =(


//Edit: 300ster Beitrag *g*

//Edit@Sig: AdBlock ftw!^^


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

Kartoffelsalat ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Boar ey mein Opa soll mal die fresse halten,der wohnt unter uns und quatscht gerade in übermäßiger lautstärke mit meinen eltern^^
*Treppe runter schiel*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> @VölligBuffed: Deine Sig löst bei mir epileptische Anfälle aus... Nicht nur wegen der ganzen Bewegung... =(



Ich finds absolut geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat auch was individuelles.


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

verlink doch mal die slipknot bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

So, meld ich mich auch nochmal,
meine Freundin telefoniert grad
durch die Welt wer sie denn abholen
könnte, hoffentlich erreicht sie niemanden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und öhm, Jácks, hast du den Film gesehn?
Wie ist der eigentlich ausgegangen?


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

@lurock lol nicht zuende geguckt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja hab ihn mal gesehen,aber vor ein paar Jahren*im gedächnis kram*
Keine Ahnung wie der ausgegangen ist^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> verlink doch mal die slipknot bilder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sry, kein Plan wie man das macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (25. Dezember 2007)

Welchen Film?


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> @lurock lol nicht zuende geguckt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich ähm, war beschäftigt, hab ein
bisschen mit gehört... Schade
das du das vergessen hast,
hoffentlich fragt mich niemand danach.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

(url=www.die-simpsons.de)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(/url)

(=[

Fertig dann siehts so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

hmmm, muss ich nicht verstehen oder?^^

Wie soll ich es dann mit der URL des Bildes verlinken?


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

hast du das bild nicht über img drin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Doch, also:

Bei mir steht (img)URL_des_Bildes(/img)

Aber wo schreibe ich da die Seite hin, wo der Link hinführt?


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Doch, also:
> 
> Bei mir steht (img)URL_des_Bildes(/img)
> 
> Aber wo schreibe ich da die Seite hin, wo der Link hinführt?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich dachte du wärst son Forenfreak, und
da weißt du net mal wie man ein Bild verlinkt?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soll ichs dir per PN schicken oder soll ichs in meinen
Fan-Thread reinschreiben?


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

(url=www.beliebig.de)(img)blablabla(/img)(/url)


(=[


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab erst vor ein paar Wochen angefangen, "Foren-Freak" zu sein. Ich eigne mir mein Wissen stetig an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ah, ok, alles klar. Gleich mal testen.


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> (url=www.beliebig.de)(img)blablabla(/img)(/url)


haaargenau!
Nur alle runden durch eckige Klammern ersetzen!


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

was soll ich machen?Ich bin gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> was soll ich machen?Ich bin gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


He, das sagen sonst immer alle zu mir....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

So..


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

@Lurock




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Jezz haste auch noch die falsche Seite verlinkt...
Slipknot.at ist viieeeel besser!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Klick mal auf das mittlere Bild. -.-

Man man man...


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

ich glaub ich hau mal ab und zieh mir noch ein bissl green day live rein...cu*wink


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Tschö!


----------



## EuropeanOnion (25. Dezember 2007)

naja, teilweise besser^^ die klammern sind nicht mehr rund, aber auch nicht mehr da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*langweil*

wollen wir nochmal n assosisationsspiel spielen?^^


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Klick mal auf das mittlere Bild. -.-
> 
> Man man man...


Das war als ich das erste mal geklickt hab aber anders! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Neee, so nen Extrem-Spam-Spiel brauchen wir hier nicht.

Das ist ein *zivilisiertes* Forum. *rofl*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das war als ich das erste mal geklickt hab aber anders!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein! Wirklich nicht, das in der Mitte war von Anfang an mit Slipknot.at verlinkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Schid,
sie wird doch abgeholt...
Ich hasse diese Welt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Dezember 2007)

hiiiii leudde...
grad transformers legal runtergeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gesehn...scheiss film -_-


----------



## EuropeanOnion (25. Dezember 2007)

hätten wir dir glaube ich auch alle schon früher sagen können^^
(musste den Film 2x im Flugzeug genießen ... )

Greez

P.S.: achso, gz 4 _"Legalen Download"_ ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

WB! Chopi altes Haus, haste auc vorher ordentlich geka**t?

Ich will hier keine Bremsspuren haben!


----------



## chopi (25. Dezember 2007)

wer bistn du schon wieder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (25. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> hiiiii leudde...
> grad transformers legal runtergeladen
> 
> 
> ...



Jop, das stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja ich steh auf so was nicht...


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Omg, ihr seid heute Abend aber voll unkomisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Omg, ihr seid heute Abend aber voll unkomisch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach das scheint nur so.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Mmmh, na dann....


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Omg, ihr seid heute Abend aber voll unkomisch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kommt ne frau beim arzt
zufrieden?


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> kommt ne frau beim arzt
> zufriieden?


Hehe, der war gut!
Die Pointe sind einmalig,
es heißt nämlich *zum* Arzt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> kommt ne frau beim arzt
> zufrieden?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich find ihn  gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EuropeanOnion (26. Dezember 2007)

Kauf dir doch Deutsch bei Aldi für 3 Geld ~_~

Greez
Zwiebel


----------



## Vexoka (26. Dezember 2007)

Sitzen 2 Kühe auf einem Baum und stricken Waschmaschienen. Fliegt ein Schaf vorbei. Meint die eine Kuh zur anderen: "Sachen gibts."


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

EuropeanOnion schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch Deutsch bei Aldi für 3 Geld ~_~
> 
> Greez
> Zwiebel



Ich hoffe Ihr beide (Lurock und European) seid nich wirklich so blöd.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Sitzen 2 Kühe auf einem Baum und stricken Waschmaschienen. Fliegt ein Schaf vorbei. Meint die eine Kuh zur anderen: "Sachen gibts."


Uuuuuuuuuuuh, der is alt....


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Schid,
> sie wird doch abgeholt...
> Ich hasse diese Welt!
> 
> ...


wer ist die??

wenn es deine freundin ist kann ich dich trösten lurock bei mir sieht es nicht anders aus,weil ihre eltern ,wie soll man es sagen...,etwas konservativ.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Ihr beide (Lurock und European) seid nich wirklich so blöd.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich soll was sein? Hehe, Jungchen du machst dir Feinde.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> wer ist die??
> 
> wenn es deine freundin ist kann ich dich trösten lurock bei mir sieht es nicht anders aus,weil ihre eltern ,wie soll man es sagen...,etwas konservativ.



Wie ich diese Gedankenart hasse. Es sei denn...wie alt ist sie?


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hehe, der war gut!
> Die Pointe sind einmalig,
> es heißt nämlich *zum* Arzt...
> 
> ...





> Kauf dir doch Deutsch bei Aldi für 3 Geld ~_~



das war doch ironie oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wie ich diese Gedankenart hasse. Es sei denn...wie alt ist sie?


ich bin leicht verwirrt

also meine freundin??


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> wer ist die??
> 
> wenn es deine freundin ist kann ich dich trösten lurock bei mir sieht es nicht anders aus,weil ihre eltern ,wie soll man es sagen...,etwas konservativ.


Ja, ich hab meine Freundin gemeint.
Und dass das bei dir genauso ist,
sei mir nicht böse, aber das bringt mir
net viel.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wie ich diese Gedankenart hasse. Es sei denn...wie alt ist sie?


Hä? Welche Gedankenart? Die der Eltern oder von Karstadt?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Ja

EDIT: Aaaah, schreibt nicht so schnell, ich will auchnoch FiFa spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

was hat karstadt mit der sache zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3plots in einem spamer thread,anspruchsvoll...


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> EDIT: Aaaah, schreibt nicht so schnell, ich will auchnoch FiFa spielen.
> 
> ...


Beantworte büdde meine Frage!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



chopi schrieb:


> was hat karstadt mit der sache zu tun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ooops, dann halt kargash....


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ooops, dann halt kargash...



aso lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und beantworte meine frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

ich habe heute meine einfühlsamen tag lurock

hm......dann geh mal in kompletter death metal montur zu den eltern und sage denen ,dass ihrer tochter nichts passieren wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


am besten mit einer axt noch dabei weil äxte true sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Also, ich will wissen, wie alt die Freundin von Kargash ist. Danach mache ich verbreite ich dann meine Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> EDIT: Aaaah, schreibt nicht so schnell, ich will auchnoch FiFa spielen.
> 
> ...


ich wollte eigentlich noch call of duty 4 spielen bin aber gar nicht dazu gekommen


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

und ich erkläre ienfach ma den witz: pr0n


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Also, ich will wissen, wie alt die Freundin von Kargash ist. Danach mache ich verbreite ich dann meine Meinung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meine ist 16 wird bald 17

sind seit über 2 jahren zusammen


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Also, ich will wissen, wie alt die Freundin von Kargash ist. Danach mache ich verbreite ich dann meine Meinung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol? Meine Freundin ist genauso alt wie ich 
(du weißt schon, mein richtiges alter... aber pssst...),
das hat mich nicht davon abgehalten...
Warum sollte das also bei ihm ein Problem sein?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Naja, in diesem Alter geht es noch, dass die Eltern sichergehen wollen. Aber wäre sie 18 (volljährig) hätte ich die Eltern verflucht für ihr Denken.


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

es geht sich ja auch nicht um sex

es gibt ja auch moderne verhütungs methoden

und vorallem wenn man es treiben will dann geht das überall ^^


----------



## EuropeanOnion (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin völlig buffed (ne, eigentlich baff oder wie auch immer man diese schlimmen schwäbicschen wörter schreibt, ich weiss, peinlich als ur-schwabe^^)

man o man, VB, hätte ich echt nicht von dir gedacht *wegdreh und irgendwas anstarr, völlig in Gedanken versunken*

Greez
Zwiebel


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

EuropeanOnion schrieb:


> Ich bin völlig buffed (ne, eigentlich baff oder wie auch immer man diese schlimmen schwäbicschen wörter schreibt, ich weiss, peinlich als ur-schwabe^^)
> 
> man o man, VB, hätte ich echt nicht von dir gedacht *wegdreh und irgendwas anstarr, völlig in Gedanken versunken*
> 
> ...



Höö??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

EuropeanOnion schrieb:


> Ich bin völlig buffed (ne, eigentlich baff oder wie auch immer man diese schlimmen schwäbicschen wörter schreibt, ich weiss, peinlich als ur-schwabe^^)
> 
> man o man, VB, hätte ich echt nicht von dir gedacht *wegdreh und irgendwas anstarr, völlig in Gedanken versunken*
> 
> ...


was ist los??


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Wir brauchen einen Buffed.de TS² Server. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

wieso bennenst du dich selbst zwiebel? cO hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Ihr lebt wohl alle noch im Mittelalter wa?
Ohje ohje, ich verabschiede mich dann
mal für heute! Speiset und Saufet gut,
dann gedeiet bis zum nächsten Tage!
Euer ergebener Hofnarr Lurock!

Ne Spaß beiseite, man schreibt sich
morgen! Ciao mit ö und Gn8!


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wir brauchen einen Buffed.de TS² Server.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


30 Euro im Jahr und du hast Buffed-TS!
Ist beim Premium-Abo dabei!


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

ach kom du gehst dch eh nicht kenn wa schon XD (wehe du gehst nu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
bbmitb


----------



## EuropeanOnion (26. Dezember 2007)

jo, träum schön ^^ 
bekomme er schöne Alpträume deren Leiden er sich nur durch uns wieder entledigen könne.

gn9ti du^^
Greez
Zwiebel

p.s.: sry für dir Verwirrung, aber zocken und gleichzeitig forum schreiben sucked irgendwie x)


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

vielleicht kann ich einen besorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Tschau Tschau!

Ich kenne die genaue Begebenheit bei Kargash und sener freundin nicht. Deshalb darf man meinen Post nicht 100% meinen Gedanken zuschreiben. ;D


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wir brauchen einen Buffed.de TS² Server.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kann nicht einer den server siener gilde leihen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Tschau Tschau!
> 
> Ich kenne die genaue Begebenheit bei Kargash und sener freundin nicht. Deshalb darf man meinen Post nicht 100% meinen Gedanken zuschreiben. ;D


Du warst mit 14 noch grün stimmts?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ich bin dann mal mehr oder weniger away...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du warst mit 14 noch grün stimmts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie leitest du das jetzt aus meinem Post raus? Das musst du mir jetzt aber erklären...


----------



## EuropeanOnion (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du warst mit 14 noch grün stimmts?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und du mit 10 schon blau order *zwinker*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wie leitest du das jetzt aus meinem Post raus? Das musst du mir jetzt aber erklären...


Nicht aus dem einen Post sondern
aus allen deinen Antworten! Außerdem
bin ich ja noch Hellseher und so...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nicht aus dem einen Post sondern
> aus allen deinen Antworten! Außerdem
> bin ich ja noch Hellseher und so...



Achja...


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

lurock,wieso haste bei antichrist beim h son schwanz??


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> lurock,wieso haste bei antichrist beim h son schwanz??


Ich hasse dich und deine Fragen, jezz hab ich den Kaffee verschüttet.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EuropeanOnion (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nicht aus dem einen Post sondern
> aus allen deinen Antworten! Außerdem
> bin ich ja noch Hellseher und so...



dann einmal bitte lottozahlen vom nächsten Samstag zum Mitnehmen. -.-^^

edit: na klasse -.- jetzt ist noch mehr schwarz^^ oder trinkste etwa Milchkaffee?^^


----------



## Mondryx (26. Dezember 2007)

achja...schon 2. weihnachtstag... und ich guck she, the ultimate weapon...


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

blazing.de
so lautet die ts ip 

das ist ein freier ts,sprich da kann jeder drauf


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hasse dich und deine Fragen, jezz hab ich den Kaffee verschüttet....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



UAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ICH BIN JA SO BÖÖÖÖÖSE *katze streichel*


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

mensch jetzt kommt ein klasse zitat ratet mal

"ausgezeichnet"


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> UAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ICH BIN JA SO BÖÖÖÖÖSE *katze streichel*


Jezz bin ich mitm Wischlappen ausgerutscht und hab die Maus vom Tisch gefegt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jezz bin ich mitm Wischlappen ausgerutscht und hab die Maus vom Tisch gefegt....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



looooooooooooooool eschhhht?


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

einmal beileid
ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> mensch jetzt kommt ein klasse zitat ratet mal
> 
> "ausgezeichnet"



Mr. Burns


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Mr. Burns


genau


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

blazing.de

so lautet die ts ip

nichts mehr mit counter pushen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



channel ist buffed
und das passwort ist:qwertz


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

name:blazing
 channel:buffed
 pw: qwertz 

 alle mal reinkommen ts


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

*spam, spam, spam*


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

schei*** counterpush XD


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

spielt hier jemand larp??


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_Action_Role_Playing


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

nichts mehr los hier??


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Du Held, ein Dreifachpost.


----------



## EuropeanOnion (26. Dezember 2007)

gz und gn8^^

bis irgendwann auf dem nächtlichen TS?!?

Greez
die müde Zwiebel


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

EuropeanOnion schrieb:


> gz und gn8^^
> 
> bis irgendwann auf dem nächtlichen TS?!?
> 
> ...



wir haben doch shcon nen ts in dem wir grad sin ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

N8i


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

gute nacht


----------



## x3n0n (26. Dezember 2007)

so bin auch mal off, habt ihr echt 5 seiten heute zusammenbekommen? *g*

bin lieber im irc als hier zu spammen^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

*sich umschaut*

Niemand mehr hier? Na dann geh ich auch pennn...


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

so jetzt kann es wieder losgehen


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EuropeanOnion (26. Dezember 2007)

abend mädels^^


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

gute abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was geht heute so ?

worüber werden wir heute reden??


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Lest euch den Kommentar mal durch, den hab ich zu
meiner Äußerung über die Kirche bekommen:



> omg,ich glaube ihr versteht nicht ganz worum es in der Bibel geht. Die Geschichten sind mehr oder weniger scheiß egal, es geht um die Lehren die diese Geschichten vermitteln. Die Bibel züchtet keine Gläubigen, sondern versucht Leute (*hust* wie dich *hust*) sozial zu machen.
> Auch Tolleranz hat ihren Platz in der Bibel, aber das ist dir ja ehe egal.
> 
> (ps: Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass du mit solchen Post lediglich bewirken willst, dass du mal im Mittelpunkt des Geschehens stehst. Schließlich gibt nicht jeder solche schon fast rassistischen (zwar nicht gegen eine Rasse aber gegen denjenigen, die den Glauben angehören) Kommentare von sich)
> ...



1. Ich bin also nich sozial?!
2. Ich will im Mittelpunkt stehen weil ich meine Meinung kund tu... aha, macht ja sonst niemand ne....
3. Ich bin rassistisch und man kann mich mit Nazis vergleichen... soso...

Na, weiß meint ihr dazu?


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

melde mich zum SPÄÄÄÄM


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lest euch den Kommentar mal durch, den hab ich zu
> meiner Äußerung über die Kirche bekommen:
> 1. Ich bin also nich sozial?!
> 2. Ich will im Mittelpunkt stehen weil ich meine Meinung kund tu... aha, macht ja sonst niemand ne....
> ...



in dem punkt,dass die geschichten nur metaphern sind,hat das zitat recht,der rest ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab heute inet auf miene wii bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und über ne neue gamecard gedacht...


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lest euch den Kommentar mal durch, den hab ich zu
> meiner Äußerung über die Kirche bekommen:
> 1. Ich bin also nich sozial?!
> 2. Ich will im Mittelpunkt stehen weil ich meine Meinung kund tu... aha, macht ja sonst niemand ne....
> ...



hm ich kann darüber nicht genau urteilen da ich dich nicht gut beziehungsweise persönliche kenne

aber ich denke nicht das du unsozial bist
naja und intollerant hm...ich bin nur gegen emos intollerant


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> in dem punkt,dass die geschichten nur metaphern sind,hat das zitat recht,der rest ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


verfällst du wieder dieser sucht chopi??


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

Teamspeak??


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

ich such grad den channel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

ich mach ihn wieder auf

blazing.de  IP
passwort : qwertz
channel: buffed


----------



## xFraqx (26. Dezember 2007)

Moin guten Abend :>


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

abend


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Nabend kleiner Mensch... *von oben herab schau*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lest euch den Kommentar mal durch, den hab ich zu
> meiner Äußerung über die Kirche bekommen:
> 
> 
> ...


Der Typ hat im Grunde Recht aber ist viel zu dumm sich gescheit auszudrücken...damit kann man ziemlich heftig auf die Nase fallen.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Der Typ hat im Grunde Recht aber ist viel zu dumm sich gescheit auszudrücken...damit kann man ziemlich heftig auf die Nase fallen.


Genau, er kann mir ja gerne und ganz normal seine Meinung sagen,
mich aber so zu beleidigen geht mir gegen den Strich!
Hier könnt ihr das auch nochmal nachlesen:
Blog-Comments
Der dritte poster wars....


----------



## Zorkal (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Genau, er kann mir ja gerne und ganz normal seine Meinung sagen,
> mich aber so zu beleidigen geht mir gegen den Strich!
> Hier könnt ihr das auch nochmal nachlesen:
> Blog-Comments
> Der dritte poster wars....


OH MY GOD I CANT BELIEVE IT!

Wir sind einer Meinung...ich kanns echt nicht glauben O.O


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute ich bin auch wieder da

Here I am Rock you like a hurrican


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

mensch seid ihr heute gesprächich*tür zu knall*


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

das stimmt
keiner da


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

*tür kurz aufmach und rein blick* stimmt^^


----------



## EuropeanOnion (26. Dezember 2007)

*tür aufmach, rein guck, abnick, zu mach, Bett geh, müde bin*

gn8 all^^
und macht nicht zulange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greez
die müde Zwiebel


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

komm doch ins ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daten s.90


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

I'm not a fucking speaker!!!TS sucks,I just write my messages^^
I'm going to bed,I'm fucking ill!!!


Greez Jacks


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Wie langweilig hier....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Bäm! Hier isser Eurer Meister! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

Imperator...ich habe sie erwartet*knix mach*


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Nabend Völlig, 
wollen wir spammen oder
gehst du auch labern?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab kein Bock auf soziale Kontakte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lesen geht da grade noch.^^


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Lol, wir verstehn uns!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

Thats it Völlig BuffeD


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> Thats mit Völlig BuffeD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (26. Dezember 2007)

Ihr seid doch allr KRANK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Aber ich muss glaube ich, gleich mal auf Klo. *in Schritt greif*

Jop, ich muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch allr KRANK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, na und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

iiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh^^


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, na und?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wir verstehn uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> wir verstehn uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stoßen wir drauf an, Grün-Tag-Fan!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

yeah,hau weg den scheiß^^


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

krass gestern hatte ich meine Hundert beiträge und jetzt schon 150*zu spamm monster mutier*


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> yeah,hau weg den scheiß^^


Hau wech die Scheise!

So heißt das! Ich find Werner total cool!


----------



## Vexoka (26. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ohm jaaaaaaaaa.....


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

den zeichne ich am liebsten in Kunst^^


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

mensch du armer


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> den zeichne ich am liebsten in Kunst^^


In Kunst... ohja, zu mir wollt die
Lehrerin nie kommen....
Dabei hab ich geile Bilder
gemalt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (26. Dezember 2007)

So was kannst du????


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

So, Pussys. Worum gehts?


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So, Pussys. Worum gehts?


WB, Mission erfüllt?


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

unser kunst lehrer ist der größte spast auf diesem Planetem^^
Er hat mir für meine Tonfigur eine 4+ gegeben dabei hatt sie nur 5-6 mankel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (26. Dezember 2007)

Du bist GAY


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> WB, Mission erfüllt?



Jop. Klo, Wände...alles braun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Du bist GAY


Nein, außer alle bleichen Frauen mit schwarzen Haaren sind männlich...
Omg, das wär Horror, was würde dann aus mir werden? Ein Wrack?
Ein Gläubiger?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

Völlig BuffeD was hast du die ganze zeit da gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, außer alle bleichen Frauen mit schwarzen Haaren sind männlich...
> Omg, das wär Horror, was würde dann aus mir werden? Ein Wrack?
> Ein Gläubiger?
> 
> ...


hm... bist du beschränkt??

warum muss es eine frau mit bleicher bzw blasser haut und schwarzen haaren sein

es kommt auf die inneren werte an

das äußere ist subtional


----------



## Thoraros (26. Dezember 2007)

Guten Abend,
liebe Mitbuffler. 

Eine wichtige Mitteilung: Brainsuckers sind unter uns! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frohes Schaffen noch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> Völlig BuffeD was hast du die ganze zeit da gemacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DAS willst du nicht wissen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> hm... bist du beschränkt??
> 
> warum muss es eine frau mit bleicher bzw blasser haut und schwarzen haaren sein
> 
> ...



Warum? Für manche ist das Äußere eben auch wichtig. Ich bin einer davon. So ein fettes Walross soll garnicht erst ankommen. Über die mach ich mich nur lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> hm... bist du beschränkt??
> 
> *warum muss es eine frau mit bleicher bzw blasser haut und schwarzen haaren sein*
> 
> ...


Weils mir gefällt.
Die inneren Werte kann man dann
ja abchecken; mal ins Innere schaun und so....


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

leute kommt ma ins ts bitte!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenndann alles ekaliert will ich doch miterleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> DAS willst du nicht wissen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> Doch



Nein, das fällt unter die Netiquette. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (26. Dezember 2007)

Will auch wissen^^


----------



## Schillerstrasse (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> krass gestern hatte ich meine Hundert beiträge und jetzt schon 150*zu spamm monster mutier*



Ich hoffe du kriegst ne permanente Schreibsperre <.<

BITTE MODS, SCHLIESST DIESEN THREAD

Das ist ja schlimm mit diesen scheiss Spammern hier >.< durch solche Threads werden die nur noch mehr motiviert durchs spammen


----------



## Thoraros (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Warum? Für manche ist das Äußere eben auch wichtig. Ich bin einer davon. So ein fettes Walross soll garnicht erst ankommen. Über die mach ich mich nur lustig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, du hast schon recht dass das Äußere auch wichtig ist, aber wenn deine nächste Freundin drei Kilo Übergewicht hat, willste sie dann mit folgenden Worten vor die Tür setzen:,,Ey, du Walross, geh wieder ins Meer!" oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Schillerstrasse schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du kriegst ne permanente Schreibsperre <.<
> 
> BITTE MODS, SCHLIESST DIESEN THREAD
> 
> Das ist ja schlimm mit diesen scheiss Spammern hier >.< durch solche Threads werden die nur noch mehr motiviert durchs spammen



Mimimimi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Schillerstrasse schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du kriegst ne permanente Schreibsperre <.<
> 
> BITTE MODS, SCHLIESST DIESEN THREAD
> 
> Das ist ja schlimm mit diesen scheiss Spammern hier >.< durch solche Threads werden die nur noch mehr motiviert durchs spammen


Ich bin ein scheiß Spammer? : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw:
Wer bist du eigentlich?


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

@schillerstrasse

SPIELVERDERBER!!!


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nein, das fällt unter die Netiquette.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klo mit folie abgedichtet vorher für wen anderen und dann vergessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (26. Dezember 2007)

Wozu ist das Forum denn da?^^


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Weils mir gefällt.
> Die inneren Werte kann man dann
> ja abchecken; mal ins Innere schaun und so....


mal abchecken
wie gehts du denn mit frauen um??

ohne die,wirst du sehr viel schönes in deinem leben vermissen


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

Schillerstrasse schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du kriegst ne permanente Schreibsperre <.<
> 
> BITTE MODS, SCHLIESST DIESEN THREAD
> 
> Das ist ja schlimm mit diesen scheiss Spammern hier >.< durch solche Threads werden die nur noch mehr motiviert durchs spammen



LOOOOOOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist doch nur ein thread,der kein thema hat (ausser spam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Thoraros (26. Dezember 2007)

@Vexoka deine Signatur ist ja mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Naja, du hast schon recht dass das Äußere auch wichtig ist, aber wenn deine nächste Freundin drei Kilo Übergewicht hat, willste sie dann mit folgenden Worten vor die Tür setzen:,,Ey, du Walross, geh wieder ins Meer!" oder wie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das nicht. Aber ab einem Gewicht von 90 Kg und einer durchschnittlichen Körpergröße von 1.70 m ist das einfach nur eklig anzusehen, wenn sich die entsprechende Person bewegt. (Bei Frauen zumindest)


----------



## Vexoka (26. Dezember 2007)

Ja da lag ich das erst mal auf dem BODEN^^


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

Thoraros schrieb:


> @Vexoka deine Signatur ist ja mal geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der arme  druide bär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (26. Dezember 2007)

Da gebe ich dir Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> .....
> ohne die,wirst du sehr viel schönes in deinem leben vermissen


Ähm, ja, ohne die sicher!
Aber mit nicht... also muss ich mir
da ja keine Gedanken machen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

na habt ihr alle schon das neue buffed magazin?^^


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

hmm ne XD wasn da so spannendes drin?


----------



## Thoraros (26. Dezember 2007)

Natürlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> na habt ihr alle schon das neue buffed magazin?^^



Ist mir zu teuer, dafür das da Zeug steht, was man hier auch lesen kann.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

und du willst völlig buffed sein? >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> und du willst völlig buffed sein? >
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Habe ich auch gerade gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schillerstrasse (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> @schillerstrasse
> 
> SPIELVERDERBER!!!



Get a life... Vermutlich bist son Assikind das 24/7 am PC hockt und den ganzen Tag nichts anderes zu tun hat als rumzuspammen. Und es geht mir nicht um den Thread hier, das ist nur nen Motivationsschub weiterzuspammen, ist ja richtig schlimm hier, überall wird schon Offtopic geredet >.<
Wenn du chatten willst, geh in nen Chat, aber das ist nen Forum


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin VölligBuffeD. Aber nicht VölligBuffeD-Das Magazin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (26. Dezember 2007)

U SUCK  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Schillerstrasse schrieb:


> Get a life... Vermutlich bist son Assikind das 24/7 am PC hockt und den ganzen Tag nichts anderes zu tun hat als rumzuspammen. Und es geht mir nicht um den Thread hier, das ist nur nen Motivationsschub weiterzuspammen, ist ja richtig schlimm hier, überall wird schon Offtopic geredet >.<
> Wenn du chatten willst, geh in nen Chat, aber das ist nen Forum


_Du Stück Dreck, geh zu deiner Mutti Nippel lecken!_

...könnte ich jetzt sagen, mach ich aber nicht.

Was wir hier machen ist keineswegs Off-Topic.


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

Schillerstrasse schrieb:


> Get a life... Vermutlich bist son Assikind das 24/7 am PC hockt und den ganzen Tag nichts anderes zu tun hat als rumzuspammen. Und es geht mir nicht um den Thread hier, das ist nur nen Motivationsschub weiterzuspammen, ist ja richtig schlimm hier, überall wird schon Offtopic geredet >.<
> Wenn du chatten willst, geh in nen Chat, aber das ist nen Forum



/vote for paartage bann wegen beleidigungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  du wirst ja schon zu nem alcasim klon...


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

Schillerstrasse schrieb:


> Get a life... Vermutlich bist son Assikind das 24/7 am PC hockt und den ganzen Tag nichts anderes zu tun hat als rumzuspammen. Und es geht mir nicht um den Thread hier, das ist nur nen Motivationsschub weiterzuspammen, ist ja richtig schlimm hier, überall wird schon Offtopic geredet >.<
> Wenn du chatten willst, geh in nen Chat, aber das ist nen Forum


Ich bin ein normaler Mensch,gehe aufs Gymnasium,höre normale Musik,habe Freunde,bin nicht den ganzen Tag am PC und verstehe Spaß
Mit anderen Worten:
Du hast keine Menschenkentnisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, er hat irgendwas von Zorkal. Oder?^^


----------



## Thoraros (26. Dezember 2007)

Schillerstrasse schrieb:


> Get a life... Vermutlich bist son Assikind das 24/7 am PC hockt und den ganzen Tag nichts anderes zu tun hat als rumzuspammen. Und es geht mir nicht um den Thread hier, das ist nur nen Motivationsschub weiterzuspammen, ist ja richtig schlimm hier, überall wird schon Offtopic geredet >.<
> Wenn du chatten willst, geh in nen Chat, aber das ist nen Forum



Is bestimmt ein Katholik, da die auch alles so ernst nehmen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Schillerstrasse schrieb:


> Get a life... Vermutlich bist son Assikind das 24/7 am PC hockt und den ganzen Tag nichts anderes zu tun hat als rumzuspammen. Und es geht mir nicht um den Thread hier, das ist nur nen Motivationsschub weiterzuspammen, ist ja richtig schlimm hier, überall wird schon Offtopic geredet >.<
> Wenn du chatten willst, geh in nen Chat, aber das ist nen Forum


Lol, du setzt deinen Arsch zum ersten
mal hier rein und fängst an zu beleidigen,
bei mir stehst du gaaaanz unten auf
der Liste, nicht unter der Kirche, aber
auch nur 2 Stellen drüber!

btw:
Ich weiß immernoch net wer du bist...


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schillerstrasse (26. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> /vote for paartage bann wegen beleidigungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/vote for Schreibsperre, solche Kinder wie du sollten schon lange im Bett sein



Thoraros schrieb:


> Is bestimmt ein Katholik, da die auch alles so ernst nehmen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sagt dir der Atheismus irgendwas?



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> _Du Stück Dreck, geh zu deiner Mutti Nippel lecken!_
> 
> ...könnte ich jetzt sagen, mach ich aber nicht.
> 
> Was wir hier machen ist keineswegs Off-Topic.



Aha und was dann?
Sorry übrigens wegen der Beleidigung, ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## Vexoka (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich check nix mehr....


----------



## Thoraros (26. Dezember 2007)

Schillerstrasse schrieb:


> ...
> Sagt dir der Atheismus irgendwas?


Nein, aber ich mache mich gerade schlau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atheismus


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

Schillerstrasse schrieb:


> /vote for Schreibsperre, solche Kinder wie du sollten schon lange im Bett sein


/vote for @!"?#% halten


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Schillerstrasse schrieb:


> /vote for Schreibsperre, solche Kinder wie du sollten schon lange im Bett sein
> ......


MIIIIIIEEEEEEP!
Alles war ok, bist du hier auf kreuzt
und meinst den Dicken makieren zu können.
Gehe dahin wo du herkommst, aber
verlange nicht dass wir dich nochmal
anhören! Du gehörst geflamed!


----------



## Schillerstrasse (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> /vote for @!"?#% halten



...sagt der Spammer?!


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

ich und spammer?Du spinnst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Schillerstrasse schrieb:


> ...sagt der Spammer?!


Wer spammt denn hier?
Kumpel, du schneist hier
rein und meinst auf meinen
Stuhl kacken zu können?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Ignoriert die Flachpfeife einfach. Wo waren wir?


----------



## Vexoka (26. Dezember 2007)

Kennt ihr die neue WoW werbung?


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

buffed magazin


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Die mit Verne Troyer?


----------



## Thoraros (26. Dezember 2007)

Meinste die mit Mini-Me? Die ist einfach nur göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Bei bleichen Frauen mit langen schwarzen Haaren....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT meint: Scheise seit ihr auf einmal schnell...


----------



## Schillerstrasse (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wer spammt denn hier?
> Kumpel, du schneist hier
> rein und meinst auf meinen
> Stuhl kacken zu können?



Hast du vorhin schon gesagt, hab vorhin schon nichts erwidert weil das keinen Sinn hat, spielt es nun ne Rolle ob ich 1000 Beiträge hab und hier schon mitgespammt habe oder ob ich mir das alles schon ne Weile angeschaut habe und erst jetzt was sage?


----------



## Vexoka (26. Dezember 2007)

Macht mal LOW


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

@schillerstrasse
hau doch ab wenn dir der thread nicht gefällt


----------



## Schillerstrasse (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> hau doch ab wenn dir der thread nicht gefällt



Aha, nun ziehst den Schwanz ein, was?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich finds hammer, dass die die Syncronstimme von Cartman genommen haben. ^^


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Schillerstrasse schrieb:


> Hast du vorhin schon gesagt, hab vorhin schon nichts erwidert weil das keinen Sinn hat, spielt es nun ne Rolle ob ich 1000 Beiträge hab und hier schon mitgespammt habe oder ob ich mir das alles schon ne Weile angeschaut habe und erst jetzt was sage?


Diskutier mit mir! Ich
habe eh keine Chance,
ich weiß ja nich mal wie man 
kritisiert, stimmts Völlig?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

@schillerstrasse
nö,noch lange nicht xD


----------



## Thoraros (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich finds auch cool, aber so richtig passt es nicht, da Cartman ja gerade nicht der Dünnste ist ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Ach, der ist doch nur ein Foren-Twink von Zorkal der Ente.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

jo und dann"das ist riesig,genauso wie mein magier" rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Ja, und dann labert der "Ich bin Meister des Arkanen". 

Und was castet er? JA einen Feuerkegel. xD


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

jo xD


----------



## Vexoka (26. Dezember 2007)

Also ich finde Mr.t kann man nicht übertreffen^^


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

shut up you fool,I'm a nightelf mohawk^^


----------



## Thoraros (26. Dezember 2007)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Also ich finde Mr.t kann man nicht übertreffen^^



Jep, das stimmt.
Shupt up fool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Also ich finde Mr.t kann man nicht übertreffen^^



Ach, den hat an schon übertroffen, siehe hier:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ach, den hat an schon übertroffen, siehe hier:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Deine Mutter ist schwarz und fährt denn Bus vom A-Team


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Also ich find keinen der Werbespots gut.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

lol was ein kack^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Deine Mutter ist schwarz und fährt denn Bus vom A-Team



Ahhh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Woher? Wieso, dass darf doch keiner wissen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

schillerstrasse ist weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> schillerstrasse ist weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schade, ich will diskutieren!


----------



## Thoraros (26. Dezember 2007)

Tja, hat sich ausgeschillert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (26. Dezember 2007)

gz


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

juhü


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> schillerstrasse ist weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

@völligbuffed

Go cry,emo kid


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> @völligbuffed
> 
> Go cry,emo kid






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> @völligbuffed
> 
> Go cry,emo kid


Omg, er hat damit Schillerchen dargestellt...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Omg, er hat damit Schillerchen dargestellt...



GZ!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (26. Dezember 2007)

ff = fetter freak


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

achso*wiedermal licht geh auf*


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

[image]http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/01/2001819576783355739_rs.jpg[/image]


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

ich bin schillerstrase und ich spiele einen untoten spaßti


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Mensch Jacks....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> achso*wiedermal licht geh auf*


Typisch Grün-Tag-Fan.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

man der arme schiller kann doch nichts dafür er hat halt nen geltungsdrang


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Mensch Jacks....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> [image]http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/01/2001819576783355739_rs.jpg[/image]



xD


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

ich mag die natur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (26. Dezember 2007)

auch bekannt unter ads?


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Thoraros schrieb:


> auch bekannt unter ads?


Ne, der hat das gtfs!
Das Grün-Tag-Fan-Syndrom!


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

jo
muss aber net sein

gibt auch leute die haben das ohne ads


----------



## Thoraros (26. Dezember 2007)

aha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

heute schaffen wir bestimmt noch bis seite 100



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

Don't wanna be an american idiot!!!


----------



## Thoraros (26. Dezember 2007)

Bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> heute schaffen wir bestimmt noch bis seite 100
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rede mir nicht nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> heute schaffen wir bestimmt noch bis seite 100
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit mir sicher net!
Ich bin kein Spammer,
deswegen geh ich gleich...


----------



## Thoraros (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mit mir sicher net!
> Ich bin kein Spammer,
> deswegen geh ich gleich...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Spammer,






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spammer nr.1 ar nur n spambot


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mit mir sicher net!
> Ich bin kein Spammer,
> deswegen geh ich gleich...


me too


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

So, mal nen kräftigen Schluck ausm Tee, dann dicke Schokolade reinpfeffern. Und dann ne Zigarette. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

ich bin auch keiner 
aber es ist doch eine tolle diskussion


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So, mal nen kräftigen Schluck ausm Tee, dann dicke Schokolade reinpfeffern. Und dann ne Zigarette.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gute Idee!


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, ne is klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Neeeeiiiin!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Und die Pennislänge ....


----------



## chopi (26. Dezember 2007)

ich wollte ienfach nur das mein name auf der seite 98 steht den post nicht weiter bemerken...


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Und die Pennislänge ....


Kein Problem, ein paar Tonnen kann ich dann
ja locker rauchen, bis ich mir Sorgen machen muss....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Ups, jetzt hat meiner nurnoch 3 Meter!!! :O


----------



## Thoraros (27. Dezember 2007)

Naja, die Erdenmutter sieht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kein Problem, ein paar Tonnen kann ich dann
> ja locker rauchen, bis ich mir Sorgen machen muss....


hm...da ist aber einer ganz schön von sich überzeugt.


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

wozu hat man denn viagra erfunden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> hm...da ist aber einer ganz schön vpn sich überzeugt


Frag meine Freundin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich starte mal meinen PC neu. Der braucht laaaaaaaaaaaange. -.-


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

good luck


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2007)

ich hab eine vagina!




(welcher film?^^)


----------



## Thoraros (27. Dezember 2007)

Jo, bis gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

Harry Potter und ein Stein


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

Harry Potter und ein Stein!!!


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

Teil 3 glaube ich


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ich hab eine vagina!
> (welcher film?^^)


HP und ein Stein!
Das sagt Ginny als sie Harry
am Bahnhof trifft!


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2007)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Harry Potter und ein Stein



beide richtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

das war die geilste szene^^


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2007)

SEITE 99 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

Yeah


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Frag meine Freundin!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du weißt ja dass deine Freundin höllen schmerzen dann hat oder??


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

Ihr müsst euch euren Pennis abschneiden.... 
 Woher ist das xD


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2007)

schnell auf 100 bevor seion pc wieder geht!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Ihr seid solche Freaks!


----------



## Thoraros (27. Dezember 2007)

Naja, Seite 200 ist heute unser ziel ^^


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

Jea 100 GOGO


----------



## Thoraros (27. Dezember 2007)

Ruhe vor dem Sturm^^


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Ihr müsst euch euren Pennis abschneiden....
> Woher ist das xD


Harry Potter und ein Stein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

oh man das wird arbeit 

aber mit viel einsatz schaffen wir das


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich will auf eite 100 der erste Poster sein xD


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich will auf eite 100 der erste Poster sein xD


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2007)

SEITE 100
schade doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (27. Dezember 2007)

Biste aber nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

nein ich 
ihr freaks


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

nein ich


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

ICH^^^^


----------



## Thoraros (27. Dezember 2007)

Nun, aber Seite 100^^


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

immer noch nicht seite 100


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

yeah
 100 and I'm the first^^


----------



## Thoraros (27. Dezember 2007)

Geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

gz jacks


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

ÔHA Jacks das verzeihe ich dir nie


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2007)

DOCH

TRALALALLALAA SING TANZ


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

So re.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Wegen euch wird der Thread geclosed!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (27. Dezember 2007)

Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind ja alle so schnell


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

Um ein Paar sekunden verkackt ^^


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 wer zuletzt HAHAT HAHAT am besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

nö nicht closed alle mods nicht closed,auf keinen fall closed


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

woher weiß du das lurock??


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2007)

jack ich hasse dich XD


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

Warum closed?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Bladablub. Zigarette vergessen. *anzünd und zieh*


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

ich hau jetzt ab cu*wink*


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> nö nicht closed alle mods nicht closed,auf keinen fall closed


Dann hör mit dem sinnlosen Gespamme auf!
Ihr versaut den ganzen Thread!


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dann hör mit dem sinnlosen Gespamme auf!
> Ihr versaut den ganzen Thread!



  XD LOl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, ich überleg grade...Lurock?

Haste das neue Album von Tanzwut schon bestellt?


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2007)

so b2t:

blub


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

ich geh jetzt eh^^


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

lurock bist du bekennender black metaller??


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> XD LOl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Omg, die andern Abende hatten wir noch
irgendein Thema, aber der shice hier
ist ja nicht auszuhalten!


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2007)

ok neues thema:
spongebob schwammkopf


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hmm, ich überleg grade...Lurock?
> 
> Haste das neue Album von Tanzwut schon bestellt?


Nein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





kargash schrieb:


> lurock bist du bekennender black metaller??


Ja.


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

denkst du,du bist trv?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Lurock? Biste ICQ?


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> denkst du,du bist trv?


Axt oder Hammer?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Axt oder Hammer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Axt,was denkst du denn??


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

ich mag spam


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> Axt,was denkst du denn??


Gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

denkst du denn dass du true bist??


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

denkst du denn dass du true bist??


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> denkst du denn dass du true bist??


Ich urteile nicht über mich selbst!
Woran erkenn ich das ich "true" bin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

sry wegen doppelpost


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich urteile nicht über mich selbst!
> Woran erkenn ich das ich "true" bin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


indem du den kodex einhälst


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

SO ich muss noch mal was wegen Spam sagen....

Im ersten Post steht: 

In jedem großen und guten Forum ist sowas schon Tradition, der Thread für die ruhelosen Spammer unter uns


Also viel Spaß dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> indem du den kodex einhälst


Kodex?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kodex?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja den gibt es 
kenne ihn aber nicht
es gibt ihn aber für alle metal arten
auch einen kleidungskodex gibt es


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> ja den gibt es
> kenne ihn aber nicht
> es gibt ihn aber für alle metal arten
> auch einen kleidungskodex gibt es


Fragst mich danach und kennst es nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, egal, ich befolge meinen eigenen "Kodex"!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> ja den gibt es
> kenne ihn aber nicht
> es gibt ihn aber für alle metal arten
> auch einen kleidungskodex gibt es



Alles klar. Die Macht ist mit dir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

Mir wirds zu langweilig.... ich hau ab byby


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Tschö!


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

da ich power metaller bin ,kenne ich ihn nicht von black metallern


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

Tschau


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2007)

bin auch weg möge die spammutter noch lange mit euch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bbmitö


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Musst du ständig Doppelpost und Dreifachposts hinlegen Kargash? :O


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> bin auch weg möge die spammutter noch lange mit euch sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bis morgen tschau


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Musst du ständig Doppelpost und Dreifachposts hinlegen Kargash? :O


ist keine absicht


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> ist keine absicht



Schonwieder Doppelpost.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich habs, ich schreib nen Buch!
Mein Kodex!

1. Es gibt nur einen Lurock!
2. Flame niemals deinen Nächsten es sei denn er ist ein Hopper!
3. Kritisiere die Kirche!
4. Trage nur schwarze Sachen!
5. Du musst die Nieten im Hals spüren!
6. ............
7. ......

Der Rest ist geheim!


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Schonwieder Doppelpost.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


achso
ich habe gedacht doppelpost bedeutet wenn man 2mal dasselbe postet


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Ne, wenn man zweimal hintereinander postet.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

So wie ich jetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

du doppel poster XD 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne scherz


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Niemand beachtet meinen mit Mühe erarbeiteten
und niemals gebrochenen Kodex?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Niemand beachtet meinen mit Mühe erarbeiteten
> und niemals gebrochenen Kodex?



Türlich nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Türlich nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gut, ich dachte schon...


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

ein black metaller ist ein licht scheues wesen was meistens im keller oder im wald haust.
ein black metaller lacht nie,NIE
außer es handelt sich um jesus witze
der black metaller ist gegen ALLES, ganz besonders gegen die Kirche und andere Religion
ein bm trägt ein warpaint oder ein corpspaint
als alternative kann man auch schweineblut ,ketchup oder exkremente nehmen
----->außer es hindert ihn bei einkäufen oder so
der bm trägt nur lange schwarze haare oder glatze was anderes gibt es nicht

der bm hat immer eine waffe bei sich,die am besten aus dem mittelalter stammt


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> ein black metaller ist ein licht scheues wesen was meistens im keller oder im wald haust.
> ein black metaller lacht nie,NIE
> außer es handelt sich um jesus witze
> der black metaller ist gegen ALLES, ganz besonders gegen die Kirche und andere Religion
> ...


OMG, ich hab das alles gesagt, damit du nicht auf die Idee kommst, DAS
hier rein zuschreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> ein black metaller ist ein licht scheues wesen was meistens im keller oder im wald haust.
> ein black metaller lacht nie,NIE
> außer es handelt sich um jesus witze
> der black metaller ist gegen ALLES, ganz besonders gegen die Kirche und andere Religion
> ...



So ein Müll!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ROFL!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

tja ist halt müll sowas

aber es gibt ihn


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

tja ist halt müll sowas

aber es gibt ihn


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Hmm....alles tot hier?


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Nein, die tut nur so, wirklich! *alles stehn und liegen lass und weg lauf*


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

so was gibt es denn noch so neues

ach von welcher marke ist dein kalender den du geschenkt bekommen hast,lurock??


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> so was gibt es denn noch so neues
> 
> ach von welcher marke ist dein kalender den du geschenkt bekommen hast,lurock??


Welcher? Waren doch 2.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Tja...hmm....dann ist der Nachtschwärmerthread wohl zum Totenthread mutiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

den den deine freundin übersehen soll


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> den den deine freundin übersehen soll


Playboy, nix dolles.


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

sind die auch bleich mit schwarzen haaren dort?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> sind die auch bleich mit schwarzen haaren dort??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, ich sag ja, nix dolles.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Ihr Freaks...


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

warum ihr??


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt... Lurock du Freak!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Hab grad nachgeschaut,
auf Seite 8 tauch ich zum ersten
mal in dem Thread auf....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

hehe


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Und nun habn wir ihn vollkommen übernommen.^^


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Man ich bin heute noch genauso imba wie damals.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Man ich bin heute noch genauso imba wie damals....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Denkst Du!


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

ich schaue gerade


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Was ein Mist.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was ein Mist.



/signed


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

jop das mit dem gangsta ist lustiger 

oder : ICH WILL UNREAL TOURNAMENT SPIELEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megatherion (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich find den nicht lustig, einfach nur nervtötend der Kleine -.-


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> jop das mit dem gangsta ist lustiger
> 
> oder : ICH WILL UNREAL TOURNAMENT SPIELEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ähm, nein, irgendwie sind die net witzig...
Nur die Massiv-Verarsche ist ganz gut!
"Ihr könnt mich net ficken! Isch habe 50 Onkels in
Berlin, 30 in....."


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

SOso ich verabschiede mich mal von euch
heute früher als gewöhnlich 
gute nacht

muss morgen früh aufstehen ich fahr mit meiner freundin ins thermal bad nach aachen und lassen es uns morgen gut gehen
ich werde wieder am abend da sein

schreibt mir mal was in gästebuch das ist so leer


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

N8i.


----------



## kargash (27. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok das ist besser


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Gn8 kargash


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Hast du noch ein Thema?


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Mmmh, das übliche
******** und ******
mit ****** auf ******
**** und ***** ansonsten,
kannst noch aus wählen ob
Raped, Pillaged oder Gutted.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Ach, halt's Maul du Bohne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ach, halt's Maul du Bohne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Okay. Dann bist du aber ganz allein hier....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Noooiiiinn.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich bleib eh nochn bisschen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

huhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Oh nein, nicht schon wieder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Hehe...

So, ich geb ein Thema an:

Teletubbies im Terrorbus - Der Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Tubbie-Toast!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Ey ne man! Der Film ist übelst brutal! So mit Splatterszenen usw.

Da sieht man z.B., wie ein Teletubbie furzt!!! o_O

*angst hab*


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Öhm, ja!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schnell editet^^


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh nein, nicht schon wieder...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Nehmen wir ein andere Thema!
Wie wärs mit "Sex, Drugs `n´ Heavy Metal"


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nehmen wir ein andere Thema!
> Wie wärs mit "Sex, Drugs `n´ Heavy Metal"



Bin ich mal dafür


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Örm, von Drogen halte ich nichts, ausser Zigaretten, Koffein usw.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Bin ich mal dafür


Hättest auch keine andere Wahl gehabt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Örm, von Drogen halte ich nichts, ausser Zigaretten, Koffein usw.


Mir gehts auch nur um die andern beiden Dinge....

EDIT meint: Haha, Moppelpost!


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hättest auch keine andere Wahl gehabt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und warum nicht^^

Kommst du dann mit deiner Teletuppe-Arme???


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Und warum nicht^^
> 
> Kommst du dann mit deiner Teletuppe-Arme???


Da verwechselst du mich! Das mit
den Tubbies war Völlig, ich nehm nur
die Axt....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Winke Winke! *Splatter splash - Kopf ab*  xD


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Winke Winke! *Splatter splash - Kopf ab*  xD


Sry, ich konnte net anders als das Ding nach
deiner Visage zu werfen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sry, ich konnte net anders als das Ding nach
> deiner Visage zu werfen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wurde nicht getroffen... *sich umschaut*


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit so was?^^


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich wurde nicht getroffen... *sich umschaut*


Huch, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Scheiße!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Ne sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Wo ist eigentlich Veragron?


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Veragron?


....... *Leichewegschaff*


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Veragron?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 TJA


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> ....... *Leichewegschaff*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, diesmal hab ich ihn echt nur getötet!
Ich bin nicht schwul!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, diesmal hab ich ihn echt nur getötet!
> Ich bin nicht schwul!



Das würde mir doch nie einfallen!

Bin erstmal mitm Hund unten. Du wartest hier!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> ......
> Bin erstmal mitm Hund unten. Du wartest hier!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och nööö....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

TJA^^


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Vexoka schrieb:


> TJA^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 SIEG


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> SIEG


 omg -.-


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Vexoka schrieb:


> omg -.-


Tja, b00n....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

So Leute, ich bin weg!
Bis morgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> So Leute, ich bin weg!
> Bis morgen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 jo machs gut


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Na toll -.-


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Na toll -.-



Na dann kannst du ja auch ins Bett gehen^^


----------



## Thoraros (27. Dezember 2007)

Re 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na, wer von euch kennt Subway to Sally? ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Blablub!

Ich bin immernoch am Schokolade mampfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (27. Dezember 2007)

So spät noch?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Klar - mein Magen ist da ein bissle anders drauf.^^


----------



## Thoraros (27. Dezember 2007)

Oha, aber um diese Zeit setzt doch alles dreifach an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Och selbst wenn. Bei 5 Kg Untergewicht ist das nicht schlimm....

Zumal bei mir eh nichts ansetzt. >.<


----------



## Thoraros (27. Dezember 2007)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, was machste jetzt noch so außer hier im Thread rumsurfen?
Kennste Subway to Sally? ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Den Namen hab ich schon gehört, die Musik nicht.

Und ich gucke grade nen Anime.


----------



## Thoraros (27. Dezember 2007)

Aso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier mein Lieblingslied:
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-50...h&plindex=1
Falls es dich interessiert, kannste ja mal reinhören.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Joar es geht. Aber die Stimme ist sehr gewöhnungs bedürftig. ^^


----------



## Thoraros (27. Dezember 2007)

Die Stimme ist doch cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber jeder hat ja einen anderen Geschmack.
So, ich bin dann auch mal im Bett, viel Spaß noch beim Gucken deines Animes.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Jo Jo, Nachti.


----------



## Langmar (27. Dezember 2007)

hiho.. wie spaet ist es denn grade bei euch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weil ich hier, als ich diesen post geschrieben hab, noch in Bangkok
vor dem i-net sitze nd nix besseres zu tun hab als nachrichten zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG Langmar


----------



## Ahramanyu (27. Dezember 2007)

Noch eine halbe Stunde, dann muss ich mich zur Arbeit fertig machen. Elende Inventur. =/
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass mir eine Diskussion über Rechtschreibung auf inwow.de die Zeit sehr gut vertrieben hat:
http://forum.ingame.de/wow/showthread.php?...mp;pagenumber=2


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt gehts wieder los^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Hoi!

Glotz grade Goldenboy. Hammerlustig der Müll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

ich guck stars auf eis...was ein müll xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

OMG - Wie kann man sich sowas angucken. Obwohl da einige Frauen ziehmlich heiß sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2007)

ich bin auch wieder da FREUT EUCH GEFÄLLIGST ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ich bin auch wieder da FREUT EUCH GEFÄLLIGST ^^



Suuuuuuper... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz toll!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

hey völligbuffed ich such ein lied von slipknot vielleicht kennste ja...befor I forgot oder so gibts das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Jaa^^

EDIT: 

Band: Slipknot
Lied: Before I Forget
Album: Vol. 3 The Subliminal Verses

Erhältlich als normale CD oder Digi-Pack.


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

ah okay danke


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2007)

och mensch ihr immer mit euern legalen ideen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

illegal downloaden ist NICHT strafbar!!!Erkundet euch mal^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> illegal downloaden ist NICHT strafbar!!!Erkundet euch mal^^



Du weißt schon, dass da ein Wiederspruch drin ist?

Und: Downloaden ist nicht strafbar, den Download anbieten schon. (EDIT: Zumindest bis zum 1.1.2008)


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

genau aber nicht das ich das tun würde


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich tue es, warum auch nicht? Es ist nicht strafbar. 
Solange ich nichts uploade oder zum Download anbiete kann mir keiner was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2007)

so is auch meine stellung dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Natürlich nur bis zum 1.1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also: Gogo Saugäään!!! xD


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Natürlich nur bis zum 1.1.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und dann?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, naja, der Spezialist bei Stern.TV sagte, dass dann ein neues Gesetz beschlossen wird, was auch de Download von Dateien (Videos/Musik) strafbar macht.


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hmm, naja, der Spezialist bei Stern.TV sagte, dass dann ein neues Gesetz beschlossen wird, was auch de Download von Dateien (Videos/Musik) strafbar macht.



das ist blöööööd machstes dann trotzdem?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Hmm....wohl nicht, deshalb qualmt meine Leitung auch tierisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2007)

keiner da?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Doch ich.


----------



## chopi (27. Dezember 2007)

wirklich keiner? -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Ach, halts Maul. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (27. Dezember 2007)

*streckt den Finger in die Luft*

Ich!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Hier ist schon alles vorbei...

Alle schon im Bett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (27. Dezember 2007)

Nö, nicht alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Egal, bin eh gleich weg.^^


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

es gibt viele so russen seite die sind legal und ein song kostet 19 ct,das ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Bin ich Russe? Versteh ich russisch? :O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Was solls. Ich bin weg. Bis morgen dann!


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

ist schon auf englisch und gibt auch deutsch charts...ich hab angst wenn ich hier den link reinstelle bekomm ich einen bann xD


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

tschüssel völligbuffed


----------



## Humfred (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin auch mal weg.. Nacht


----------



## Thoraros (27. Dezember 2007)

Bye Humfred 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

okay dann hau ich auch ab*wink* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (28. Dezember 2007)

langweiler gerade wo ich komme


----------



## x3n0n (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin da^^ Nicht so wie diese Frühschläfer


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Dezember 2007)

Jeah, ikke auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (28. Dezember 2007)

ich auch

was macht ihr gerade

ich schaue gerade nach ob ich ein gruppe für larp in nrw finde


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> ich auch
> 
> was macht ihr gerade
> 
> ich schaue gerade nach ob ich ein gruppe für larp in nrw finde



Ich lach mich gerade schlapp das der "Was hört ihr gerade" Thread dicht ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja. Nebenbei noch Musik hören, ein bissl mit Freunden chatten, etc. Die Nacht ist noch jung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich diskutiere mit carcha im irc *g*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Alles tot hier? Kann ja nicht wahr sein...


----------



## Dracun (28. Dezember 2007)

ach quatsch^^.....tot sind wir erst wenn uns die tastatur unter den finger verfault  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Dracun schrieb:


> ach quatsch^^.....tot sind wir erst wenn uns die tastatur unter den finger verfault
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh, dann bin ich kurz davor...

*Finger aus verfaueltem Stück "A-Taste" nehm*


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss meinen Burder noch Tempel ziehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja...dafür hilft er mir danach bei meiner Krieger-Q. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja...ist ja erst 3 Uhr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Oh, dann bin ich kurz davor...
> 
> *Finger aus verfaueltem Stück "A-Taste" nehm*




IIIIIIIIIIIIgitt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Soo...neuer Thread ist offen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. Dezember 2007)

reingepostet ich hab als 1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Dracun schrieb:


> reingepostet ich hab als 1.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Falsch...ICH.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. Dezember 2007)

ne du bist ja der ersteller du zählst net^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Klar, der Ersteller ist Gott! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Zumindest bei einem solch wichtigen Thread.


----------



## x3n0n (28. Dezember 2007)

OMG wegen solchen extrem Spammereien gibts den IRC, ich vermiss die guten alten Zeiten wos nur alle halbe Stund mal nen Post gab... >:


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Sry, hab kein IRC. -.-


----------



## Dracun (28. Dezember 2007)

hab irc aber is dch lustich i unterhalt mich gerne mit buffed^^ aber auch mit dir x3n0n^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (28. Dezember 2007)

WoW, hier geht ja die Post ab ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Naja...bin grade leicht beschäftigt. ;D


----------



## Thoraros (28. Dezember 2007)

Aha, was machen wa denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. Dezember 2007)

so i geh jetzt pennen ....cya.leutz und viel spaß noch beim "Nchtschwärmen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ VölligBuffeD den Gott des neuen "Was hörst du" Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Animes gucken/downloaden. Und das downloaden geht so schnell, dass ich ständig hin und her tabben muss. <.<


----------



## Thoraros (28. Dezember 2007)

Gute Nacht Dracun
@ VölligBuffeD ist das nicht illegal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Lies hier:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=274319


----------



## Thoraros (28. Dezember 2007)

Ah, ok, ich dachte immer wenn man sich Musik/Videos downloadet, dass man sich automatisch strafbar macht, wenn man Programme wie z.b. den Bären oder die Echse benutzt. Ein Bekannter von uns musste deshalb mal 13 000 € blechen, da die Bullerei bei ihm vor der Tür stand und den PC mitnahm.


----------



## Thoraros (28. Dezember 2007)

So ich gehe dann auch mal pennen, machts jut, bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Tja, das ist bestimmt ein Sharing-Programm. Da bietet er auch gleichzeitig Programme/Dateien an. Also hat er da wohl Pech gehabt.


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2007)

und los gehts


----------



## x3n0n (28. Dezember 2007)

Ja, auf ein neues *g*

//Angehängt:
irc://de.quakenet.org

#buffed.de


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Wo bekomm ich denn das Programm her, mit dem ich IRC-Links öffnen kann?


----------



## Thront (28. Dezember 2007)

was geht heut noch ? geht ihr feiern???


----------



## x3n0n (28. Dezember 2007)

Ähm das Programm für irc links *g*
Besorg dir nen IRC Clienten!
zB. mIRC
oder nen PlugIn für Firefox
ChatZilla

dann kannste live dabei sein wenn im IRC die opst abgeht *g**gähn*

//Edit: Was sollten wir denn feiern gehen?


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> was geht heut noch ? geht ihr feiern???



ich dachte mir grad: "lolwtf ist heute silvester und ich habs nicht gemerkt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
ich sollte mir gedanken machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich steh in den ferien immer um 12uhr auf und heute sagt man mir ich fahr morgen zu meinen großeltern->muss um 8 aufstehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schaff ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> ich dachte mir grad: "lolwtf ist heute silvester und ich habs nicht gemerkt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich steh mittlerweile immer so gegen 2 oder 3 uhr auf xD
kann das also verdammt gut nachempfinden aber ich glaub an dich du schaffst das schon^^


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2007)

hey hab nen neuen ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird sich aber noch ändern...
naja wenn ich wieder um 2uhr einschlafe (also 6h schlaf)...
und dann 1-2wochen ohne inet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Boah, zum Glück bin ich ein Mensch, der viel sozialen Kontakt nicht ab kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das weiß meine Mutter, deshalb schleppt sie mich kaum irgendwo hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Boah, zum Glück bin ich ein Mensch, der viel sozialen Kontakt nicht ab kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1.bei mir auch
2.weiss sie auch
3.macht sich nichts draus


----------



## x3n0n (28. Dezember 2007)

/\
 |
 |---Im Volksmund gerne auch einmal "Nerd" genannt...
Wo wir grad bei neuen Avataren sind... -|
<-------------------------------------------------|


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> /\
> |
> |---Im Volksmund gerne auch einmal "Nerd" genannt...
> Wo wir grad bei neuen Avataren sind... -|
> <-------------------------------------------------|



Zitat von Wikipedia:



> Nerd [n&#604;&#720;d] (engl. für Langweiler, Sonderling, Streber, Außenseiter) steht meist abwertend für besonders in Computer oder andere Bereiche aus Wissenschaft und Technik vertiefte Individuen. Manchmal wird auch ein überdurchschnittlicher Intelligenzquotient (IQ) als begleitende Eigenschaft genannt. Ob jemand ein Nerd ist, hängt in erster Linie von der Einschätzung des Umfelds ab. Zwei Wertungsvarianten lassen sich feststellen:
> 
> * Außenstehende meinen „Nerd“ tendenziell abwertend
> * Gleichgesinnte umgekehrt als Auszeichnung (so wie man sich selbst auch positiv „Nerd“ nennt – ähnlich wie in anderen Minderheiten oder stark nach außen abgeschotteten Gruppen (vgl. Freak). Nerds legen u. U. keinen Wert auf die Meinung von Nicht-Nerds).
> ...



1. Nein, an der Erlangung von Fach- oder Aallgemeinwissen bin ich nicht interessiert
2. Ob ich rational Denke kann ich nicht direkt beurteilen. Doch bei einem Psychologischen Test kam raus, das ich sehr gut räumlich Denken kann. Was damit aber kaum etwas zu tun hat. Ich selbst würde sagen, dass ich hier un da zu extrem rationalem Denken neige.
3. Den dritten Punkt kann ich ein garnicht (mehr) beurteilen.
4. Ja, ich "verachte" die 'Trends' von Heute.

Fazit: Jain, ich bin (kein) Nerd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2007)

ist doch schön,die ära der wowchars geht  solangsam weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (28. Dezember 2007)

*pups laut*


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2007)

humfred schrieb:


> *pups laut*


hab ich gehört!


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

na leute was geht...ich bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich hab richtig lust zu spamm...äh soziale kontackte zu pflegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich sitz ruhig da und futter/rauche vor mich dahin.

Achj, mit Musik im Ohr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

*mit augen über vorherige beiträge streif* *erschrocken aufblick*
Völlig Buffed...hast du keine RL freunde??? =O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch doch.^^

2 Stück - Und das sind auch richtige Freunde, mehr brauche ich nicht. Sonst halt nur so Bekanntschaften.


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab*grübel* *4*


----------



## x3n0n (28. Dezember 2007)

Lieber viele Freunde als einen Bruder... oder wars andersrum?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Lieber viele Freunde als einen Bruder... oder wars andersrum?



Hmm, kein Ahnung...

Ich denke du meinst den Satz: Wer sojemanden als Freund hat, braucht keine Freunde mehr.

?!?!?

Oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

wtf???Scheiß auf brüder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meiner ist sowieso nervig wie ein elefant auf crack...^^


----------



## x3n0n (28. Dezember 2007)

Nein den mein ich net

Bruder hat in meinem Satz die Bedeutung von serh gutem Freund...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, dan hab ich den Satz noch nie gehört...


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

ach du bist das x3non...hast ja nen neue ava^^


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2007)

so leute bin dann weg bbmitü
(muss ja morgen afstehn wenn ich geweckt werde-.-)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Tschö!


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

tschüssel chopi...verschlaf nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

Marcophono , kennt ihr das...sau geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamweaver (28. Dezember 2007)

in World of Warcraft mal wieder nix los... spiele das gute stück nun seit über 3 Jahren und werde wohl langsam aber sicher damit ein Ende finden - dadurch wurde meine vorfreude auf WAR nur noch höher.
Hm, was sollte ich jetzt noch tuhen? denke ich werde jetzt mal meinen schrank nach alten adventures durchforsten . ... baphomets fluch zocken wäre net schlecht...^^


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Dreamweaver schrieb:


> in World of Warcraft mal wieder nix los... spiele das gute stück nun seit über 3 Jahren und werde wohl langsam aber sicher damit ein Ende finden - dadurch wurde meine vorfreude auf WAR nur noch höher.
> Hm, was sollte ich jetzt noch tuhen? denke ich werde jetzt mal meinen schrank nach alten adventures durchforsten . ... baphomets fluch zocken wäre net schlecht...^^



Genau deshalb mache ich grade eine Pause mit WoW. Werde aber mit WotLK zurück kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

ich mach keine pause...ich bin immer voll dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Jacks, sach bloß du bist nen Dreck-Alli!?!? :O


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

du hast mich durschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

*zeigt mit dem Finger zur Tür*


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

ich hab ncihts getan


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

ich mag halt elfen ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Wie ich Elfen hasse. Deshalb bin ich Ork geworden. -.-


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

elfen sind cool...ich bin mit hdr auf elfen...oder auch elben gekommen^^


----------



## x3n0n (28. Dezember 2007)

Ja ich hab nen neuen Avatar *g* , da ich mit WoW aufgehört habe dachte ich mein Mage passt net mehr... und so kommt eben das X für X3n0n zustande


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> elfen sind *cool*...ich bin mit hdr auf elfen...oder auch elben gekommen^^



"Cool" - Wenn ich das schön höre.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie ein kleines Kind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Elfen sind warm...warme Brüder, so schauts aus!


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

naja geil würde man hier wieder als pervers auffassen^^


Edit:Ich bin kein kleines Kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MAAAAAAAMIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## x3n0n (28. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt genau

Only naughty teenagers play elfes


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

*NEEIIIIIIN* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr seit scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (28. Dezember 2007)

in die Ecke Emo-Kid^^


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

*ritz* *ritz* *ritz* MANNNO MESSER STUMPF


----------



## x3n0n (28. Dezember 2007)

Apropos emo ich finde auf deinem unteren linken bild sieht er genau wie einer aus^^


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

das ist ein punk... punks nicht=emo kappieren du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bahhhh was ein scheiß klick mich


----------



## Jácks (28. Dezember 2007)

naja ich geh dann mal...zocke noch ein bisschen guitar hero 3*wink* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Dezember 2007)

Tschau! Auf das dich Albträume heimsuchen du Allianzer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (29. Dezember 2007)

Nicht so unfreundlich!^^


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Dezember 2007)

Will wer nen Keks? Hab gerade noch ne Packung gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 LECKER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (29. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm, ich mag gern Gelee-Bananen von Aldi-Nord... *mampf*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab grade den Weinachtsmann gekillt...

Aber der hat nur Schokolade fallen lassen, der Arsch.


----------



## x3n0n (29. Dezember 2007)

Ja die sind auch nicht schlecht...

//Edit: Beitrag 333


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Dezember 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Ja die sind auch nicht schlecht...
> 
> //Edit: Beitrag 333



GZ

Kekse...leer...mist...noch buffedcast zu Ende hören und dann gehts wieder Gothic 2 + Add-On zocken...halbe Stunde bin ich ncoh da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Dezember 2007)

So, da dann hier eh nichtsmehr passiert, verabschiede ich mich. Nachher bin ich vielleicht nochmal da. Bis dahin - Tschö mit Ö.


----------



## x3n0n (29. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD willst du mich ärgern oder warum machst du immer neue SlipKnot Bilder in deine Sig die ich dann immer wieder blocken muss?


----------



## Thront (29. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> das ist ein punk... punks nicht=emo kappieren du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





das ist kein punk. nur so am rande, nur um auf die gefahr hinzuweisen das du dich mit solch einer aussage in gewissen kreisen unbeliebt machst.


----------



## x3n0n (29. Dezember 2007)

Was ist es dann?


----------



## Organasilver (29. Dezember 2007)

Melodic Metal....hab zwar keine Ahnung, worüber gesprochen wird, aber die Antwort stimmt zu 90% der Fälle auf alles, inklusive "Wie schmeckt es" und "wieviel kostet es".....btw.: Ja, noch wach, und ja, seeehr gelangweilt^^


----------



## x3n0n (29. Dezember 2007)

> er Fälle auf alles, inklusive "Wie schmeckt es" und "wieviel kostet es".....



bwahahaha^^ das kommt in meine sig *g*

Ich auch noch...


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Dezember 2007)

Es ist ja noch jemand auser mir da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (29. Dezember 2007)

Auch neuen Avatar???^^


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Dezember 2007)

Jo, Rammstein-Kreuz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich such noch schnell die Busverbindung für morgen raus. Wollte mit meiner kleinen Schwester ins Kino. Dann bin ich auch raus. Pennt alle gut. Bis morgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und &#8364;dit hat noch meinen Useruntertitel geändert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (29. Dezember 2007)

dito


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Dezember 2007)

So. Fahrplan hab ich. Schlaft gut. Ich bin weg. Bis moin so gegen...13.00...bis dahin wird erstmal geschlafen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (29. Dezember 2007)

So da sonst keiner mehr da ist geh ich jetzt auch, gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






//Edit:
Erster Heute Abend^^... schonwieder jemand wach?


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Dezember 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> So da sonst keiner mehr da ist geh ich jetzt auch, gute nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, ich...ich guck mir gerade, mal wieder, A Gamers Day an, zu geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2007)

bin dochda wir fahren heute doch nicht -___-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Dezember 2007)

Guckt doch mal auf die 'Zeit von X3nons Post. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Guckt doch mal auf die 'Zeit von X3nons Post.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guck auf den Edit. Ich hab seinen Post gestern abend/heute morgen noch mitbekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (29. Dezember 2007)

hallo leutz ich bin auf wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Dezember 2007)

So, A Gamers Day ist vorbei. Einfach nice der Film. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (29. Dezember 2007)

wo kam der??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2007)

jacks dein hund?


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> wo kam der???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kennst du den etwa? Ich hab mir den im I-Net angeguckt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Dezember 2007)

Southpark ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin total am Lachen... ^^


----------



## Jácks (29. Dezember 2007)

@chopi ja mein hund
@k0I0ss joa ich guck mir den jeden tag an


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> @k0I0ss joa ich guck mir den jeden tag an






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Darf ich dich Freak nennen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2007)

hat wer ne idee was ich mir als hintergrund aufm pc machen kann?


----------



## x3n0n (29. Dezember 2007)

Ne Nachtelfe wenn du horny bist

A gamers Day ist Kult, so wie leeroy!


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> hat wer ne idee was ich mir als hintergrund aufm pc machen kann?



Ich such atm auch wieder nen neuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (29. Dezember 2007)

Ihc hab nen neuen... ohne graka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die kommt aber noch *g*

Und trotzdem ist mir langweilig... Und wow hab ich aufgehört :<


----------



## Jácks (29. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Darf ich dich Freak nennen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*NEEIIIIIIINNNNNN*


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2007)

könt ihr die mal posten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 brauch was zum nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (29. Dezember 2007)

Was posten die PCs?

Je öfter ich meinen neuen Avatar sehe desto mehr gefällt der mir!


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Dezember 2007)

Naja...ob ich die hier posten *darf*... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (29. Dezember 2007)

gn8


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Naja...ob ich die hier posten *darf*...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dacht ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (29. Dezember 2007)

Das ist der Nachtschwärmer Thread ncht der gute Nacht Thread^^

Also ich hab nen Quad 6600
2 gig ram 
500 gig sataII
und ne 8800Gt

ist das wichtigste


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2007)

ich meinte die hintergründe... XD


----------



## x3n0n (29. Dezember 2007)

achso *g*
der ist bei mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2007)

So. Jetzt hab ich einen den ich glaube ich posten darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (30. Dezember 2007)

Hey du hast ja mirc warum bist du net im irc?


----------



## Zorkal (30. Dezember 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Hey du hast ja mirc warum bist du net im irc?


Das einzige wozu irc taugt sind Zitate für Bash und German-Bash ; )


----------



## x3n0n (30. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Das einzige wozu irc taugt sind Zitate für Bash und German-Bash ; )


Was ist bash?


----------



## Zorkal (30. Dezember 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Was ist bash?


Das englische Germanbash?


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2007)

ne ansammlung an lustigen chatzitaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Hey du hast ja mirc warum bist du net im irc?



Ich = mircnoob. Erklär mir, wie es funzt und ich komm in den irc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





x3n0n schrieb:


> Was ist bash?



DAS ist Bash. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (30. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> DAS ist Bash.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das hier ist das richtige Bash:http://www.bash.org/


----------



## x3n0n (30. Dezember 2007)

koloss!
gib einfach ein
/server de.quakenet.org
/join #buffed.de

vorher noch unter options connection deinen nick einstellen


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> koloss!
> gib einfach ein
> /server de.quakenet.org
> /join #buffed.de
> ...



Ok. Danke. Ich versuchs mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;dit: Entweder ich bin zu blöd oder mir antwortet keiner...


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2007)

nicht closen hier xD (musste zur sicherheit sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Veragron (30. Dezember 2007)

Chopi, dein neuer Ava ist...irritierend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Noch jemand wach?


----------



## Escurona (30. Dezember 2007)

jupp aber nicht mehr lange^^
lg Escurona


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2007)

jo ich bin wach und hab nix zu tun


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Chopi, dein neuer Ava ist...irritierend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, häng aber im irc chan rum.


----------



## Veragron (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich komm grad aus dem Großen Hügelgrab. Grausam da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2007)

Was? Wo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. Dezember 2007)

Spielst du nicht LotRO?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Spielst du nicht LotRO?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach...ne Ini da?


----------



## Veragron (30. Dezember 2007)

Ja. Eine verdammt große, unübersichtliche, beschissene Instanz. Wimmelt nur so von Untoten-Hackfressen, Spinnen und dergleichen. Und wir ham nur die erste Bossbegenung geschafft. Von dreien. Ich könnte grad so morden, 105 Silber Repkosten.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (30. Dezember 2007)

Bin auch noch wach,höre was Musik und geister durch das World Wide Web.


----------



## Veragron (30. Dezember 2007)

Willkommen im Club.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2007)

Jojo...auch noch da...Musik und Chatten...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...ich hab immer was zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. Dezember 2007)

Chatten weniger. Eher mich mal in den freizügigeren Bereichen von gmx umgucken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Chatten weniger. Eher mich mal in den freizügigeren Bereichen von gmx umgucken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja...Freundin halt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. Dezember 2007)

Wie ich solche Kommentare hasse. 'Bogen rausnehm und Pfeil aufleg* Achja, ich bin hier ja im buffed-Forum.
*Atomhandgranaten in die M-79 pack*


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Wie ich solche Kommentare hasse. 'Bogen rausnehm und Pfeil aufleg* Achja, ich bin hier ja im buffed-Forum.
> *Atomhandgranaten in die M-79 pack*



Was für einen Kommentar meinst du?


----------



## Veragron (30. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Naja...Freundin halt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Exakt diesen da. Auch wenn man da sonstwas reininterpretieren kann.


----------



## Blizardboy (30. Dezember 2007)

jetzt sind alle bestimmt schon im Bett...

Naja ich verabschiede mich mal,

bye @ all!


----------



## Veragron (30. Dezember 2007)

Du hast Halluzinationen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2007)

Noch jemand da?


----------



## Zorkal (30. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Noch jemand da?


Ich mal wieder...vll mach ich durch,so als Trainig für Neujahr.


----------



## derpainkiller (30. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja bin grad da kann net einschlafen +.+


----------



## Thoraros (30. Dezember 2007)

Kann auch ned schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (30. Dezember 2007)

Und was macht ihr so gegen eure Schlaflosigkeit?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich glotz grade bissle Livestream. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (30. Dezember 2007)

Zocken und nebenbei etwas trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Tabula Rasa geht voll ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (30. Dezember 2007)

Tabula Rasa soll gut sein??Also in den Buffed Shows hats mich nicht gerade gefesselt...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2007)

Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich.^^


----------



## kargash (30. Dezember 2007)

juhu es ist 21:1 und es zeit zu quatschen


----------



## The Holy Paladin (30. Dezember 2007)

Ah:Thema ?


----------



## Jácks (30. Dezember 2007)

oh heute ist wieder viel los xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2007)

Da bin ich. Fröhlich am Rocken und Lust zum Labern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (30. Dezember 2007)

hi völligbuffed

na schon ordentlich sprengstoff für morgen angesammelt?^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2007)

Lass mich bloß mit Knallern in Ruhe. Ich hasse dieses Rumgeknalle abgrundtief!


----------



## Jácks (30. Dezember 2007)

wieso ist doch funny^^


----------



## Jácks (30. Dezember 2007)

achja völligbuffed hab mir mal n paar songs von slipknot gedownloaded...nicht übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2007)

Das ist nicht "funny" das ist hirnloses Geldverbrennen. Das Schwarzpulver könnte man wesentlich besser einsetzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da sollten die mir lieber das Geld geben. Ich wäre an einem Abend Multimillionär. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich wette es gibt wieder etliche,die es schaffen nen Böller in der Hand losgehen zu lassen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2007)

The schrieb:


> Ich wette es gibt wieder etliche,die es schaffen nen Böller in der Hand losgehen zu lassen.



Au ja, wie ich die Typen jedes mal auslache.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2007)

melde mich zum spam !


----------



## The Holy Paladin (30. Dezember 2007)

> melde mich zum spam !



Man kann sich auch unterhalten ohne zu spammen Kollege  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2007)

Ja, so wie ich. Immer schön über die Mehrheit der Gesellschaft aufregen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (30. Dezember 2007)

mein kumpel hats letztes jahr geschaft ne rakete gegen ein auto zuschießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> mein kumpel hats letztes jahr geschaft ne rakete gegen ein auto zuschießen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Direkt verklagen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (30. Dezember 2007)

ist zum glück nichts passiert^^War nur gegen nen reifen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> ist zum glück nichts passiert^^War nur gegen nen reifen



Direkt in den Arsch treten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (30. Dezember 2007)

was machst du denn an silvester völligbuffed???



P.S:Ey völligbuffed sach ma ne abkürzung für dich kb die ganze zeit völligbuffed zuschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> was machst du denn an silvester völligbuffed???



Ich sitz zu Hause und darf, während laut Musik läuft, auf meinen Hund aufpassen.




Jácks schrieb:


> P.S:Ey völligbuffed sach ma ne abkürzung für dich kb die ganze zeit völligbuffed zuschreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schreib doch VB.


----------



## Jácks (30. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich sitz zu Hause und darf, während laut Musik läuft, auf meinen Hund aufpassen.


Dir geht silvester also am A**** vorbei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ich werd mir die TV Total silvester gala angucken,ich find den Raab sau geil, um 23.30 uhr geh ich runter dann machen meine eltern was zusammen,dann zählen wir runter und dann....BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄMMMMMMM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2007)

kargash mach mal den tschannel wieder auf und sag mir auch die sachen nochma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 komm nicht rein


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> Dir geht silvester also am A**** vorbei?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja.



Jácks schrieb:


> Naja ich werd mir die TV Total silvester gala angucken,ich find den Raab sau geil, um 23.30 uhr geh ich runter dann machen meine eltern was zusammen,dann zählen wir runter und dann....BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄMMMMMMM
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HF


----------



## Jácks (30. Dezember 2007)

naja man muss an silvester natürlich auch mit sowas rechnen


Guckts euch mal zuende an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2007)

versteh das vid nicht cO...


----------



## Jácks (30. Dezember 2007)

was verstehst du nicht?Ô.o


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2007)

naja es explodiert...und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( ts:  blazing.de  //  channel:  buffed )


----------



## Jácks (30. Dezember 2007)

ja schonaml ne explodierende plastiktüte gesehen?^^


Edit:Lies mal genau was ich dazu geschrieben hab...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> naja es explodiert...und?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau das ist es ja:


Uhhh, voll krass, es explodiert!!! *Freu*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (30. Dezember 2007)

chinaböller find ich auch beschissen...BÄÄÄMMM na und?Was ist daran jetzt toll?Kann ich genasuo hitlers letzte offensive gucken...da macht genauso viel BÄÄÄMMM


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2007)

Ach ist das wieder langweilig. Wo ist Lurock denn hin?


----------



## Jácks (30. Dezember 2007)

wahrscheinlich wieder "Fernsehabend" mit seiner Freundinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2007)

Jaja, mit seinem Elch... >.>


----------



## Jácks (30. Dezember 2007)

elch???Erbitte aufklärung^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2007)

Musste Lurock fragen.


----------



## Jácks (30. Dezember 2007)

sein postfach ist voll...alle wollen wissen was der elch ist^^





Edit:Kann es sein,dass seine freundinn so fett ist,dass man sie mit einem elch verwechseln kann????Nur so ne frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2007)

Falsch!^^


----------



## Jácks (30. Dezember 2007)

ach verdammt -.-

Sags mir bitte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2007)

such einfach bissl in dem thrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2007)

Nein, keine Lust. Musst Du diesen Thread ein bissle durchblättern.


----------



## Jácks (30. Dezember 2007)

och ne,nä?-.-


----------



## Jácks (30. Dezember 2007)

gib mir ne seitenzahl pls


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2007)

90-100 sollte es sein


----------



## Jácks (30. Dezember 2007)

nein auf seite 90 war ich auch schon dabei...das kann nicht sein


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2007)

Nabend. Bin auch noch da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2007)

hab bissl gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is so um 60 glaub ich

hi koloss


----------



## Jácks (30. Dezember 2007)

hi K0l0ss


----------



## x3n0n (30. Dezember 2007)

So Krimi zuende und PC läuft wieder... *g*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Dezember 2007)

Hidiho K0l0ss.


----------



## chopi (30. Dezember 2007)

auf seite 120push kb immer zu scrollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (31. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> auf seite 120push kb immer zu scrollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lol


Ok. Ich bin auch wieder da. Musste kurz ne Freundin nach Hause bringen. Man...arschkalt drausen...meine Finger...boah...ich kann kaum noch tippen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (31. Dezember 2007)

kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (31. Dezember 2007)

> Ok. Ich bin auch wieder da. Musste kurz ne Freundin nach Hause bringen. Man...arschkalt drausen...meine Finger...boah...ich kann kaum noch tippen. hmmm.gif



Kenn ich,ich muss auch immer "Fahrer" spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (31. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> kenn ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und dann hatte ich auch noch was zu futtern dabei. Soll heißen das ich meine Handschuhe nicht anziehne konnte, weil ich sonst nichts mehr essen könnte.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2007)

Dann stell dir mal vor, wie sich Raucher fühlen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (31. Dezember 2007)

> Und dann hatte ich auch noch was zu futtern dabei. Soll heißen das ich meine Handschuhe nicht anziehne konnte, weil ich sonst nichts mehr essen könnte.



Das Leben kann schon hart sein was ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn das dein größtes Problem ist mein Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## K0l0ss (31. Dezember 2007)

Langsam kommt aber das Gefühl zurück...dank der Tastatur und dem ganzen Kram, den ich zu tippen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (31. Dezember 2007)

Hätte nicht in den Kirchenthread posten sollen, jetzt habe ich eine Diskussion über Serben zu bearbeiten.
Noch dazu war mein Tag heute mehr als düster... ist das wegen Neujahr? Wird nun alles schlimmer?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2007)

Kommt drauf an, was ist passiert?


----------



## Ahramanyu (31. Dezember 2007)

Mhm... nunja.. Frauen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2007)

Arr, auja, das kenne ich. Naja, kommt drauf an, was an Frauen...

Verdeutliche es noch ein klein wenig mehr, und ich kann Dir sagen, ob alles schlimmer wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe eine mehrstündige Zugfahrt unternommen, um mit meiner Liebsten Sylvester zu verbringen und durch ihren momentanen Gemüts/Gesundheitszustand scheint es nun so, als würde ich heute noch wieder nach Hause fahren - ohne zu feiern.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2007)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich habe eine mehrstündige Zugfahrt unternommen, um mit meiner Liebsten Sylvester zu verbringen und durch ihren momentanen Gemüts/Gesundheitszustand scheint es nun so, als würde ich heute noch wieder nach Hause fahren - ohne zu feiern.



Hmm, das erste was ich dachte war: Alles klar, die hat die Regel...


Stimmts?


Ansonsten würde ich sagen, dass Du mit ihr reden solltest, was sie hat. Wenn sie Dir das nicht sagen will, dann erwecke Schuldgefühle. So auf die Art: "Na toll, ich dachte ich könnte mit dir ein romantisches Sylvester verbingen und nun..."





(Für Verluste von Frauen hafte ich nicht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2007)

Sag bescheid, *falls* du zu Hause angekommen bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (31. Dezember 2007)

Es scheint wohl so, als sei niemand mehr on...hm...dann bin ich auch mal pennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Nabend Menschheit,
ich bin wieder da.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab euch die Woche
richtig vermisst.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie war euer Tag, bzw.
ist überhaupt noch jmd da,
oder feiert ihr alle?


----------



## The Holy Paladin (1. Januar 2008)

Nein ich feier nicht mehr sondern darf nun aufräumen dann kann ich wenigstens morgen mit einem guten Gefühl ausschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## K0l0ss (1. Januar 2008)

Ich bin auch noch da. Nach einem abend NUR Karaoke singen ist meine Stimme weg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Mmmmh, ich hab eben eine Flasche Sekt getrunken,
dann hab ich mich dran gemacht meine Internet-
verbindung wiederherzustellen. Und es hat geklappt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: K0l0ss, deine Signatur ist imba! Rammstein ist geil!
Und Du riechst so gut ist ein echt nettes Lied!


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2008)

bin auch da


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Uuuuh, hoi chopi altes Vorfahrtschild!


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2008)

löl


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Mal ne Frage, man darf ja anscheinend
nicht mehr Chinafarmer sagen, weil das
diskriminierend ist. Warum darf man aber
Polenböller sagen, das verwenden sogar
die Menschen im Radio...
Was sagstn du dazu?

Also ich würd das net nett finden wenn
jmd sagt die schlimmen Deutschenböller
oder so.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2008)

das ist mir sowas von egal aber ich nehme es gerne als grund um wen zu schlagen xD
sag aber aus rache immer noch chinafarmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*grad überlegt: die chinafarmer sind ja nicht nur in china aber die polenböller kommen doch aus polen oder bin ich scchon zu müde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Mmmmh, aha, okay, na dann....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Januar 2008)

Ihr habt Probleme...


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2008)

vb der ugly ava war besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme...


Oh jaaa.....
Du etwa nicht?


----------



## Thoraros (1. Januar 2008)

Wb Lurock, Morgenstern ist auch ein nettes Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Wb Lurock, Morgenstern ist auch ein nettes Lied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Daaanke!
Der erste der das zu mir sagt....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (1. Januar 2008)

Np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich heute mal
früher und gehe noch ein bisschen
feiern oder trinken, mal sehen,
eher beides. Gn8 Leute, bis moin früh!
Punkt 8 Uhr, wie immer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denami (1. Januar 2008)

G8 SPASTI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2008)

bbmitö


----------



## Thoraros (1. Januar 2008)

Gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2008)

hab den thread ma in meine sig gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Denami schrieb:


> G8 SPASTI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Du bistn Hopper stimmts?

Naja, egal, ich flame dich morgen,
den Report-Knopf drück ich aber jetzt
schon!


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Alk und Drogen. Und haaaaaaarte Technomukke.
Ntz ntz ntz ntz ntz.

TACH IHR HUPEN, FROHES NEUES! *Tequila Margarita runnerkipp und gleich noch einen mix*


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2008)

ok leute ich verpiss mich dann auch ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bbmity möge die spammutter mit euch sein


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Ja komm hau ab wenn ich grad erst da bin-.-

gn8


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Januar 2008)

Hey Vera!


----------



## Thoraros (1. Januar 2008)

Gute Nacht und auch Report 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Huhu


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Mmmmh, ein paar Minuten spammen...
Kommt, wenn ihr euch beeil gehn nochn paar posts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (1. Januar 2008)

Noch wer wach?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Januar 2008)

Scheiß "Hohes C"-Saft.... bekomm ich immer Schluckauf. -.-


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Noch wer wach?


Nö.... oder doch...?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Januar 2008)

Denami schrieb:


> G8 SPASTI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Verwarnt.

Und der Rest hört auf "Zwei-Wort-Sätze" zu posten. Danke :>


----------



## x3n0n (1. Januar 2008)

Wer weiss...

//Edit: Zu spät gelesen sry...

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit, sed diam nonummy nibh euismod tincidunt ut laoreet dolore magna aliquam erat volutpat. Ut wisi enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exerci tation ullamcorper suscipit lobortis nisl ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis autem vel eum iriure dolor in hendrerit in vulputate velit esse molestie consequat, vel illum dolore eu feugiat nulla facilisis at vero eros et accumsan et iusto odio dignissim qui blandit praesent luptatum zzril delenit augue duis dolore te feugait nulla facilisi.

Epsum factorial non deposit quid pro quo hic escorol. Olypian quarrels et gorilla congolium sic ad nauseum. Souvlaki ignitus carborundum e pluribus unum. Defacto lingo est igpay atinlay. Marquee selectus non provisio incongruous feline nolo contendre. Gratuitous octopus niacin, sodium glutimate. Quote meon an estimate et non interruptus stadium. Sic tempus fugit esperanto hiccup estrogen. Glorious baklava ex librus hup hey ad infinitum. Non sequitur condominium facile et geranium incognito. Epsum factorial non deposit quid pro quo hic escorol. Marquee selectus non provisio incongruous feline nolo contendre Olypian quarrels et gorilla congolium sic ad nauseum. Souvlaki ignitus carborundum e pluribus unum.


----------



## Thoraros (1. Januar 2008)

Doch, wir sind noch alle WACH


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Schönes Moep an alle.
Und klar bin ich wach, vermutlich noch ~24 Stunden lang. *Kaffee schlürf*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Januar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Verwarnt.
> 
> Und der Rest hört auf "Zwei-Wort-Sätze" zu posten. Danke :>




Und das, trotz meiner netten Kritik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Was machtn ihr grad so?



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Verwarnt
> .....


Eine gute Tat an Sylvester!

EDIT meint: Fragt nicht nach dem Sinn!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Eher an Neujahr. 
Und Ebenezer Scrooge fungiert an Weihnachten, nicht an Neujahr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Eher an Neujahr.
> Und Ebenezer Scrooge fungiert an Weihnachten, nicht an Neujahr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt ja, is ja schon 08!
Öhm, was ist ein Ebenezer Scrooge?


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

[x] Lurock kennt keine (guten) Weihnachtsgeschichten.
Die Geschichte von Ebenezer Scrooge handelt von...ach, ergoogle's dir selbst. *schreibfaul ist*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> [x] Lurock kennt keine (guten) Weihnachtsgeschichten.
> Die Geschichte von Ebenezer Scrooge handelt von...ach, ergoogle's dir selbst. *schreibfaul ist*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach, der Typ mit dem 3 Geistern da?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Januar 2008)

Is dat nicht von der Muppet-Show?


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Jep, genau der.
We need a Thema.

Edit @Völlig: Hast du getrunken? (nicht persönlich gemeint, kam mir nur grad so in den Sinn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Hab doch schon en Thema gevorschlagt!
Was tut ihr machen tun!?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Jep, genau der.
> We need a Thema.
> 
> *Edit @Völlig: Hast du getrunken? (nicht persönlich gemeint, kam mir nur grad so in den Sinn...
> ...



Na is doch so. Die Story kam doch auch MIT den Muppets. o.O


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Lurock: Du tun machen tust Grammatik büffel.  *scnr*

Ich tu machen tu grade Kaffee trinken, Musik hören und ein Seil flechten. (Ist aus echtem Manilahanf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Völlig: Die Geschichte dürfte schon das ein oder andre Jahrhundert überdauert haben. Die Muppets nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Also ich poste grad im Forum,
höre ein Hörspiel (Hitler - und sein Volk),
verschicke Neujahrsgrüße per SMS und
chatte.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Januar 2008)

Ich glotz gradedie Wall Mart-Folge von Southpark. Zu geil, die verrecken und legen nochmal nen dicken Schiss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (1. Januar 2008)

Fußballvideos anschauen.
Noch wer Fußballfan hier?


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Fußball stinkt zum Himmel.

Kerzen anzünden und wieder ausmachen.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Fußballvideos anschauen.
> Noch wer Fußballfan hier?


Hauptsache Bayern verliert!
Der Rest ist net soo wichtig....


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Zocken/Posten/chatten/quatschen/kiffen/saufen etc. >>>>>>>>>>>>> Fußball.

Was ich grad tun tu? Ich mach mir n Lesezeichen.

Edit: #1200 *evry 100 a jubiläum *träller**


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> *Zocken/Posten/chatten/quatschen/kiffen/saufen* etc. >>>>>>>>>>>>> Fußball.
> 
> Was ich grad tun tu? Ich mach mir n Lesezeichen.
> 
> Edit: #1200 *evry 100 a jubiläum *träller**



Ja/Jain/Jain/Jain/NEIN/*NEIN*


----------



## Thoraros (1. Januar 2008)

Mal so nebenbei Handball 4ever
BT: Ich zocke,lese,grüße etc.


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Du findest Saufen schlimmer als Kiffen?

_...wenn du meinst..._

Edit: Jo handball is cool. Auch wenn ichs nie gucke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Du findest Saufen schlimmer als Kiffen?
> 
> _...wenn du meinst..._
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sry, war nicht beabsichtigt...so sollte es sein:

Ja/Jain/Jain/Jain/*NEIN/NEIN*


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Ich mag keinen Sport so recht, außer
Tischtennis!

EDIT meint: Ich bin weg, Gn8 zum 2.! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Ah ok.

Stereoanlage ausmachen, hab grad kb auf TKKG.
Und irgendwas metalliges anmachen.


Edit: Gute Nacht Lurock, und Hände immer schön über der Bettdecke lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Januar 2008)

Nacht, Lurock. Bis nachher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (1. Januar 2008)

Nacht Lurock

P.S. Endlich 60 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Gradduliere.
Auch wenn Level 69, aufgrund der Zahl und damit verbundener Gedankensprünge, schöner ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (1. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Gradduliere.
> Auch wenn Level 69, aufgrund der Zahl und damit verbundener Gedankensprünge, schöner ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Is ja nicht so schlimm,
is ja schon mein dritter Char  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Trotzdem Läffl Seschzisch bleibt Level 60.

*seufz* Ich will n Edding anzünden.


----------



## Thoraros (1. Januar 2008)

Warum willste das denn machen?
Ich weiß, ich würde auch am liebsten schon 70 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Mein Mage ist schon seit März 70 :A
Allerdings nicht mehr aktiv

Und warum ich den anzünden will...der hat mich grad so komisch angeguckt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Januar 2008)

So, ich bin weg. N8 an Alle.


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Gay Good Night. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (1. Januar 2008)

Gute nacht, warum ist er denn inaktiv, zockste kein WoW mehr?


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Nö. Hat mir einfach keinen Spaß mehr gemacht. Zumal in LotRO weniger hirntote Idioten rumlaufen. Nicht viel weniger, aber etwas weniger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (1. Januar 2008)

Ah, zocke ich auch abundzu, habe einen 36er WM, aber der erscheint mir ein wenig schwach.


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Mach dir n Jäger, das ist pwnage power pur.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (1. Januar 2008)

Ne, Jäger mag ich nicht, hast du vielleicht ein paar Tips, oder is der allg. zu schwach?


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

WM? Keine Ahnung, hab noch nie einen gezockt. Ok, einen schon. Aber nur auf Level 4 und das ist schon etwas her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jäger ham halt den Vorteil dass du sie (fast wie in WoW) auch gegen härtere Feinde mit immer den selben Knöpfen spielen kannst: Focus - Schneller Bogen - Stachelpfeil - Durchdr. Schuss - diesen *Ich lös Stachelpfeil auf und mach crazy Dämmitsch* Schlag - Durchdr. Schuss usw.

Mir gefält's, vorallem der Schaden ;D


----------



## Thoraros (1. Januar 2008)

Naja, neu anfangen möchte ich nicht, da level 36 ewig gedauert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Aye.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin erstmal ne Runde Afk.


----------



## Thoraros (1. Januar 2008)

Ach, warum weinst denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast du X-fire oder so? Können uns ja mal weiter austauschen.


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Re.
Weil das leveln in HdRO echt manchmal fürn Arsch ist. Stichwort Einsame Lande.  t.t

Nö. Nur ICQ. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (1. Januar 2008)

Mhh, ich besorge mir kurz ICQ, warte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Lol 

Erstmal afk ---> man schreibt sich nachher noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (1. Januar 2008)

Jup, hab dich schon geaddet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Pft lol, wollte ICQ aufmachen und was krieg ich? n Bluescreen. Hass. Naja, nochmal probieren.


----------



## Thoraros (1. Januar 2008)

Sind ja nun ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

This post is mine. I shall assimilate it. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

So, dann eröffne ich die Nacht für alle anderen geistigen Wracks und Psychos!
Wie war euer Tag?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (1. Januar 2008)

nabend 
wenn man bedenkt das man ca. erst 6 std. wach ist, ganz ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Seit 6 Stunden wach.... was ist daran denn so schlimm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (1. Januar 2008)

her ganze Tag ist futsch, nix gebacken bekommen heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber dafür hat man ja Urlaub.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Ahso, naja, wenn ich schon so spät aufstehe bin ich auch wach, und wenn ich wach bin
dann bekomme ich mehr gebacken als wenn ich müde bin, deswegen hat mir
das net so eingeleuchtet....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2008)

bin auch noch da!


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Nabend chopi altes Waschmaschinengehäuse, 
wie gehts denn so?


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2008)

familie nervt üelst atm-.-


----------



## Dennisu (1. Januar 2008)

Und ich hab immernoch keine neue Pre Paid Karte >.>
Nach 5 Tagen wow entzug merkt man wie süchtig man ist...
Aber sonst ist mein Tag schläfrig vergangen ich bin seit 14 uhr im dauer halbschlaf und bekomm auch nur die hälfte mit.
Es fängt sich an zu bessern... Gleich zieh ich mir noch AvP rein was dann kommt weiß ich nicht...

giev wow plx


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> familie nervt üelst atm-.-


Ohjaaa, kenn ich!



Dennisu schrieb:


> Und ich hab immernoch keine neue Pre Paid Karte >.>
> Nach 5 Tagen wow entzug merkt man wie süchtig man ist...
> Aber sonst ist mein Tag schläfrig vergangen ich bin seit 14 uhr im dauer halbschlaf und bekomm auch nur die hälfte mit.
> Es fängt sich an zu bessern... Gleich zieh ich mir noch AvP rein was dann kommt weiß ich nicht...
> ...


Warum machst das net über Telefonrechnung, also übers Internet halt.
Pre-Paid ist doch noch teurer...


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2008)

ich hab immernoch ka ob ich wieder anfangen soll-.-

fahr übrigens warscheinlich morgen nach polen


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich hab immernoch ka ob ich wieder anfangen soll-.-
> 
> fahr übrigens warscheinlich morgen nach polen


Ohhjee......
Habt ihr Internet in eurer neuen Wohnung?


----------



## Jácks (1. Januar 2008)

ich bin auch wieder da*wink*


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich bin auch wieder da*wink*


Ohje, der Spammer schon wieder....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Januar 2008)

ich????*wild umguck*


----------



## Jácks (1. Januar 2008)

ich mach ma meine sigi kleiner^^


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Ja, ich mein dich mit Spammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: auf was für ner Gitarre spielstn?


----------



## Dennisu (1. Januar 2008)

Des große Problem ist ja das ich atm in Polen bei meinem Cousin hock und deswegen bis Samstag kein wow spielen kann. Theoritisch könnte ich es aber ohne aktiven acc ^^.

Und ja es gibt hier dsl ...


----------



## Jácks (1. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, ich mein dich mit Spammer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


b.c. rich warlock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Dennisu schrieb:


> Des große Problem ist ja das ich atm in Polen bei meinem Cousin hock und deswegen bis Samstag kein wow spielen kann. Theoritisch könnte ich es aber ohne aktiven acc ^^.
> 
> Und ja es gibt hier dsl ...


Wer bistn du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> b.c. rich warlock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rofl, mach Reisig dran, dann kannste den Hof mit kehren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ibanez ftw!
Ich spiel ne Ibanez RG 1570, aus der Prestige-Serie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ohhjee......
> Habt ihr Internet in eurer neuen Wohnung?



naja farh ne woche zu meiner oma,die hat saß noch nie am pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 woche ohne inet und pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber naja PSP dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Januar 2008)

irgentwann,ja irgentwann werd ich eine les paul haben*daumen fest drück*


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> irgentwann,ja irgentwann werd ich eine les paul haben*daumen fest drück*


1. Bei mir ist deine Signatur immernoch net kleiner.
2. Ibanez>all


----------



## Jácks (1. Januar 2008)

gedult junger padawan...gedult

Edit:Jaja Ibanez...schön und gut wennman metal spielt...was du wohl tust wie ich dich kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> gedult junger padawan...gedult
> 
> Edit:Jaja Ibanez...schön und gut wennman metal spielt...was du wohl tust wie ich dich kenne
> 
> ...


Gedul*t* wird mit d geschrieben! (Geduld)
Genauso wie "irgen*t*wann"! (irgendwann)

Zu deinem EDIT: Mmmh, stimmt schon, aber trotzdem Ibanez>all! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Januar 2008)

ach ich hab ferien da kann ich schreiben wie ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ach ich hab ferien da kann ich schreiben wie ich will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


K, ich werd dich dann gelegentlich mit Flames dran erinnern.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Januar 2008)

spielst du auch rock/acoustic lurock???Oder haust du nur mit powchrods auf die gitarre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> spielst du auch rock/acoustic lurock???Oder haust du nur mit powchrods auf die gitarre?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, ich spiel auch ab und zu andere Sachen,
Fear Of The Dark von Iron Maiden gefällt
mir ganz gut. An sonsten spiel ich gerne
Soli von allen möglichen Bands, auch von
Rockbands, wie Motörhead und so. Aber
das was du "powchrods hauen" nennst ist
zu 99% hundertmal anspruchsvoller als
das zupfen von aktuellen Rockbands!


----------



## Jácks (1. Januar 2008)

ich meine ja nicht zupfen(obwohl kannst du santana,slash etc spielen? ) ich meine barré griffe


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2008)

ihr seid laaaaaangweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich meine ja nicht zupfen(obwohl kannst du santana,slash etc spielen? ) ich meine barré griffe


Ich sagte zupfen weil ich das was die "Rocker" da
spielen langweilig finde. Du musst auch immer alles
wörtlich nehmen, tsts. Und ja, kann ich, zumindest
ein paar Sachen. Und Barré`s kann ich auch greifen.
Aber das ist doch öde. So Soli wie das in Living Dead
Beat von CoB, machen doch viel mehr Spaß, die sind
"einfach" (kommt auf den Spieler an) und hören sich
geil an!


----------



## Jácks (1. Januar 2008)

ich spiel noch ein bisschen guitar hero oder richtige gitarre...ich hau ab weil die gespräche hier nur über gitarren sind...und davon hab ich an meinem eigentlichen rl tag schon genug*wink*


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

So, weg isser, jetzt können wa die richtigen Themen
rauskramen....


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2008)

auja &#9824;&#9827;&#9829;&#9830;


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Öhm, welche denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2008)

hab hunger


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. Januar 2008)

Bin seit gestern wieder daheim, habe Sylvester in Mannheim gefeiert, statt dort, wo ich es so gerne wollte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Bin seit gestern wieder daheim, habe Sylvester in Mannheim gefeiert, statt dort, wo ich es so gerne wollte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In Mannheim?
Warum das denn? (Wenn ich fragen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2008)

hey das istn spamthread was machen hier mod´s ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. Januar 2008)

Ich wohne in Mannheim, ist eigentlich auch eine sehr hübsche Stadt. Recht groß und nette City, auch wenn ich nur selten das Haus verlasse, um eben dort hinzugehen.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Aha, nuja, ich mag keine Großstädte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. Januar 2008)

Kenne ich, drum gehe ich nicht so oft weg bzw wenn ich weg gehe, dann zu Freunden. Draussen treibe ich mich nicht gerne rum.
Komme ursprünglich aus SaAn, Langeneichstädt nahe Mücheln. Kleines, gemütliches Kaff.


----------



## Zorkal (1. Januar 2008)

Lasst uns über Signaturen reden!
Welche findet ihr besser?Meine aktuelle oder diese hier?Kann mich nicht entscheiden(In den Signaturenthread 
passt das nicht da dieser nicht allgemein genug ist.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (1. Januar 2008)

Guten Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin auch noch nicht lange wach, so 8 Stunden^^
Deine jetzige Signatur finde ich besser.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (1. Januar 2008)

@Zorkal ne also ich persönlich finde deine alter besser.


----------



## Zorkal (1. Januar 2008)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Guten Nabend
> Bin auch noch nicht lange wach, so 8 Stunden^^


Ich seit 15:30(Habe aber nicht gefeiert).Heißt auch das ich heute lange aufbleiben kann


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Kenne ich, drum gehe ich nicht so oft weg bzw wenn ich weg gehe, dann zu Freunden. Draussen treibe ich mich nicht gerne rum.
> Komme ursprünglich aus SaAn, Langeneichstädt nahe Mücheln. Kleines, gemütliches Kaff.


Mmmh, ich komm aus nem 1600 Seelen Kaff.
Man meint die hätten mehr Kühe als Einwohner.
Aber dennoch ist hier die Landschaft schöner,
das Umfeld gemütlicher und wir haben kaum
Hopper! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Zorkal,  das soll eine Signatur sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Zu viele Farben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, ich komm aus nem 1600 Seelen Kaff.
> Man meint die hätten mehr Kühe als Einwohner.
> Aber dennoch ist hier die Landschaft schöner,
> das Umfeld gemütlicher und wir haben kaum
> ...



da wäre ich auch gerne...nur mit w-lan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (1. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, ich komm aus nem 1600 Seelen Kaff.
> Man meint die hätten mehr Kühe als Einwohner.
> Aber dennoch ist hier die Landschaft schöner,
> das Umfeld gemütlicher und wir haben kaum
> ...


Junge du hast geschminkte Männer unter deinen Posts,mal fein den Ball flach halten ; )


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Junge du hast geschminkte Männer unter deinen Posts,mal fein den Ball flach halten ; )


Das sind weniger Farben als in deinem Blink-Blink-Ding da!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Januar 2008)

"Re" Ihr Plaudertaschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2008)

we&be


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das sind weniger Farben als in deinem Blink-Blink-Ding da!


Blink Blink Ding > All

!!

Früher hat es übrigens vollkommen ausgereicht, wenn man den Namen des Autors unter die Texte gepackt hat. <3


----------



## chopi (1. Januar 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Früher hat es übrigens vollkommen ausgereicht, wenn man den Namen des Autors unter die Texte gepackt hat. <3



wir leben im zeitalter der klingeltöne und motoradfahrenden fröschen. da geht sowas nun mal nicht mehr...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Januar 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Blink Blink Ding > All
> 
> !!
> 
> Früher hat es übrigens vollkommen ausgereicht, wenn man den Namen des Autors unter die Texte gepackt hat. <3



Wo lebst du denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heutzutage muss 67,2473% des Lebens unter den Post!


----------



## Lurock (2. Januar 2008)

Ich hab jezz erst kapiert das er oder sie oder was auch immer,
damit die Signatur meint. Also überlst den Post hier bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (2. Januar 2008)

So bin weg Euch noch ne schöne Diskussion - würder auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Januar 2008)

Nacht Holy, auch wenn du Allianzer bist. <.<


----------



## chopi (2. Januar 2008)

gn8 holy
(was sagen menschen-npc´s eig. zum abschied?)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> gn8 holy
> (was sagen menschen-npc´s eig. zum abschied?)



Das ist leicht, sie sagen:


_"Wär ich doch bloß zur Horde gegangen..."_






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (2. Januar 2008)

Ich kann nicht mehr xD


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Januar 2008)

noch jemand wach?


----------



## Zorkal (2. Januar 2008)

Ja,Guild Wars wieder entdeckt 
Antikapitalismus (zumindestens wenn man nicht vollkommen dazu steht und auf alle Konsumgüter verzichet) stinkt so nebenbei.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Januar 2008)

wie isn guild wars eigentlich so? habs bis jetz noch nie gezoggt

btw: ich find antikapitalismus ganz dufte aber find du ruhig was du willst


----------



## Zorkal (2. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wie isn guild wars eigentlich so? habs bis jetz noch nie gezoggt
> 
> btw: ich find antikapitalismus ganz dufte aber find du ruhig was du willst


Toll,macht spaß vorallendingen mit Freunden.

Du fähst doch sicherlich mal mit dem Auto oder lässt dich fahren oder?


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Januar 2008)

überwiegend fahrrad wenn auto dann lass ich mich fahrn hab nämlich kein lappen und das wird sich wohl nich so schnell ändern
wieso?


----------



## Zorkal (2. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> überwiegend fahrrad wenn auto dann lass ich mich fahrn hab nämlich kein lappen und das wird sich wohl nich so schnell ändern
> wieso?


Womit fährt das Auto?


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Januar 2008)

mit benzin *auf den mega-flame wart*


----------



## Zorkal (2. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mit benzin *auf den mega-flame wart*


Und den Luxus dieses Benzin zu besitzen haben wir nur dank dem Kapitalismus.
Natürlich find ich es auch nicht gut wenn 2000 Leute entlassen werden weil die Firma dann mehr Gewinn macht aber ich bin der Meinung das wir unseren Lebensstandart nur finanzieren können wenn wir andere Menschen ausbeuten.Ist traurig aber wahr.
Ist aber keinen Streit wert(Ja eigentlich schon aber ich habe keine Lust drauf und jeder hat seine Meinung) das Thema finde ich also Wechsel zu Guild Wars x)


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Januar 2008)

soll halt jeder für sich entscheiden (obwohl ich glaube unser lebenstandard würde sich auch ohne ausbeutung halten lassen)

aber zu guild wars:
du kannst es also weiterempfehlen?

btw denk ich dass so ziemlich alles spaß macht wenn du es mit freunden machst


----------



## Zorkal (2. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> soll halt jeder für sich entscheiden (obwohl ich glaube unser lebenstandard würde sich auch ohne ausbeutung halten lassen)
> 
> aber zu guild wars:
> du kannst es also weiterempfehlen?
> ...


Ja aufjedenfall,viel intelligenteres Spielprinzip als WoW man muss wirklich nachdenken wie man skillt.Mit Freunden macht sehr vieles Spaß stimmt 

Edit:Man kann sich irgendwo eine Trial laden wenn du intresse hättest.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Januar 2008)

ja gibt es
http://www.fileplanet.com/promotions/guildwars/trial/

werd ich wohl ma ausprobiern
ich hatte nämlich schon mit guild wars geliebäugelt bevor ich wow gespielt hab aber dann war wow halt schneller und ich hab gar nich mehr dran gedacht


----------



## Zorkal (2. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ja gibt es
> http://www.fileplanet.com/promotions/guildwars/trial/
> 
> werd ich wohl ma ausprobiern
> ich hatte nämlich schon mit guild wars geliebäugelt bevor ich wow gespielt hab aber dann war wow halt schneller und ich hab gar nich mehr dran gedacht


Ist aufjedenfall eine Überlegung wert.WoW reizt mich nicht mehr,irgendwann ist es nur noch Routine.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Januar 2008)

kenn ich
wow is bei mir zu nem immer-die gleichen-tasten-drück-spiel geworden aber es langweilt mich komischerweise immer noch micht


----------



## Lurock (2. Januar 2008)

So, dann eröffne ich die Nacht für alle geistigen Krüppel, Psychos und sonstigen Lebensformen.
Let`s spam!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Januar 2008)

Sei still Lurock!


----------



## Thoraros (2. Januar 2008)

Sonst weckst du noch alle auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EuropeanOnion (2. Januar 2008)

gelle lurock^^
du beschmutzt unseren Spam-Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. Januar 2008)

Boah wie langweilig, mehr als


> Sei still Lurock!


fällt euch nicht ein?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Boah wie langweilig, mehr als
> 
> fällt euch nicht ein?



Doch...




MOWL!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Doch...
> MOWL!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Selber! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dennisu (2. Januar 2008)

zu viel geschlafen? O.o


----------



## EuropeanOnion (2. Januar 2008)

<--- zuviel kaffee


----------



## Lurock (2. Januar 2008)

Dennisu schrieb:


> zu viel geschlafen? O.o


Ich? Nö.
Aber ich bin mit meiner Geduld am Ende,
ich hab grad 4 Ikea-Schränke aufgebaut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EuropeanOnion (2. Januar 2008)

oO fetes gz, wusste gar nicth dass das geht °_°
<--afk


----------



## Lurock (2. Januar 2008)

EuropeanOnion schrieb:


> oO fetes gz, wusste gar nicth dass das geht °_°
> <--afk


Die Hände voller Blasen, die Nerven blank und hundemüde.
Dann hast du *einen* Schrank fertig.... Ich hab 4 gebaut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EuropeanOnion (2. Januar 2008)

hmm, möchte deine Hände jetzt nimmer sehen >.<
aber tippen geht ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, also kanns ja net allzuschlimm sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. Januar 2008)

Tippen kann ich sogar mit den Füßen.
Aber die Blasen hab ich an der Handfläche,
damit kann ich eh net tippen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EuropeanOnion (2. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin ma wieder ne weile weg (leide aber mit dir, aber nur wenns dir was hilft ;P )


----------



## Lurock (2. Januar 2008)

EuropeanOnion schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bringt mir nüscht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, bin auch mal weg, viel zu langweilig hier...


----------



## Thoraros (2. Januar 2008)

Och, schade T.T


----------



## Zorkal (3. Januar 2008)

Ich bin noch da 
Was macht ihr so?


----------



## Thoraros (3. Januar 2008)

Surfen und Musik hören und du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (3. Januar 2008)

Surfen und ein bisschen mit Gimp rumprobieren.Grade super Tutorials entdeckt.Und meinen Freunden zuhören(skype) wir sie in Mechanar whipen *haha!*.


----------



## Thoraros (3. Januar 2008)

Du bist ja gar nicht schadensfroh,was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (3. Januar 2008)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Du bist ja gar nicht schadensfroh,was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich find lustig..."Wieso sheept der scheiß Mage nicht?!!?" "Wir haben keinen Mage du Idiot".Das geht die ganze Zeit so.


----------



## Thoraros (3. Januar 2008)

Oha,
dann würde ich mich auch kaputt lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Januar 2008)

So, dann eröffne ich die Nacht zum 3. mal in Folge, und werde gleich eh wieder
feststellen müssen, dass seit 3 Tagen kaum ein Mensch in diesen Thread
schreibt... Man, als VölligBuffeD, Veragron, Blizardboy und chopi aktiver
warn wars hier viel netter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (3. Januar 2008)

Was soll das denn heißen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Januar 2008)

das soll heißen dass das hier ein privat thread für die 5 is^^


----------



## Lurock (3. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das soll heißen dass das hier ein privat thread für die 5 is^^


Nö, aber sonst hat vorher kaum jmd hier rein geschrieben,
zumindest nich so viel wie wir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber jezz ist ja
kaum noch ein Wesen hier....


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Januar 2008)

stimmt
also musst du jetz fü 5 spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> stimmt
> also musst du jetz fü 5 spammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Würd ich vllt schaffen, aber auf die Dauer wird das doch fad...


----------



## Monda^^ (3. Januar 2008)

**editiert von Haihappen* klickt druff und seht von iwem die ex xD


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Januar 2008)

also warten bis wieder was los is oder halt einfach n paar neue profile erstellen so dass du in verschieden persönlichkeiten mit dir selbst spammen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> also warten bis wieder was los is oder halt einfach n paar neue profile erstellen so dass du in verschieden persönlichkeiten mit dir selbst spammen kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dazu müsste ich meine ID jedes Mal ändern, das mir zu lästig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Januar 2008)

Monda^^ schrieb:


> **editiert von Haihappen* klickt druff und seht von iwem die ex xD


/report


----------



## Thoraros (3. Januar 2008)

Also naja, 
wir sind doch noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir bleiben hier, egal was passiert.


----------



## Lurock (3. Januar 2008)

Na dann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Na dann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das nenn ich ma


ähm


euphorisch^^


----------



## Lurock (3. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das nenn ich ma
> ähm
> euphorisch^^


Ja, sehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was habtn ihr heut so gemacht?


----------



## Fendrin (3. Januar 2008)

so, bin jetzt auch mal hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Lurock (3. Januar 2008)

Fendrin schrieb:


> so, bin jetzt auch mal hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nabend Herr Fendrin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, sehr!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


heut war eigtl sehr wenig los
spät aufgestandn (ferien ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
einkaufn gewesen
kurz wow gezoggt
ansonsten umtriebig im netz unterwegs gewesn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> heut war eigtl sehr wenig los
> spät aufgestandn (ferien ftw
> 
> 
> ...


So ähnlich wars bei mir auch...
Nur das ich seit Mitte Dezember
kein WoW mehr spiele, bis
spätestens WotLK. Werde mit
LotRO überbrücken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (4. Januar 2008)

Hehe, mein Tag lief so ähnlich hab, aber leider sind die Ferien nächste Woche vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schnüff*


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Januar 2008)

bis wotlk kanns ja evtl noch ein kleines bisschen dauern
wirst dich also etwas genauer mit lotro beschäftigen können


----------



## The Holy Paladin (4. Januar 2008)

So habe mal eine neues Thema erstellt das mir sehr am Herzen liegt wenn ihr was wisst dann schreibt ruhig was rein.

PS:Jede noch so kleine Information ist nützlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Fendrin (4. Januar 2008)

Noch jmd hier?

Mein Tagesablauf... Bis 13.30Uhr gepennt^^ Dann bis 17.00 Uhr planlos im Inet rumgesurft, bis 23.30Uhr WoW gezoggt, und bis eben nen Film angeschaut. Jetzt wird wieder bis 3,4 Uhr im Inet gesurft, und dann das Ganze von vorne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ferien FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Thoraros (4. Januar 2008)

So gehts mir auch, aber naja, bald müssen wir ja wieder in die Penne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (4. Januar 2008)

Jop,

am WE fang ich wieder an an die Schule zu denken, und werd für ein paar Fächer lernen müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, wird schon werden,

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Thoraros (4. Januar 2008)

Fendrin schrieb:


> ...
> Naja, wird schon werden,
> 
> ...


Du bist lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann heißt es wieder: Lernen,Lernen,Lernen und nochmals Lernen

Aber naja,
die Schule hat auch was gutes und zwar kann man mal wieder seine Lehrer verarschen.


----------



## Thoraros (4. Januar 2008)

Falls dir gerade langweilig ist,
dann schau dir mal das an: 
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...;stream=Youtube

EDIT: Toll bei diesem Beitrag gehts...
Ist sehr sehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (4. Januar 2008)

Boa, fast schon wieder halb 3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie die Zeit vergeht^^

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Thoraros (4. Januar 2008)

Jup, die Zeit rast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (4. Januar 2008)

Btw, das Video is geil^^
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Thoraros (4. Januar 2008)

Am besten finde ich ja die Stelle mit der Eisfalle und mit dem Gesicht des Orcs xD


----------



## Fendrin (4. Januar 2008)

Jo,
erinnert mich irgendwie an Spongebob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da gibts auch manchmal so Einblendungen von (meist ins Extreme getriebenen) Bildern.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Thoraros (4. Januar 2008)

Ohhh, JA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennst du vielleicht noch einen witzigen WoW-"Film"?


----------



## Fendrin (4. Januar 2008)

Hmm, 
das Dance Video, wo gezeigt wird wo die einzelnen Tänze herkommen.
Hab aber keinen Link zu Hand..
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Thoraros (4. Januar 2008)

Kenne ich eh schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber trotzdem danke, was machste gerade sonst noch außer hier im Thread posten?


----------



## Fendrin (4. Januar 2008)

In anderen Threads lesen, 
und auf kaltmacher.de rumtöbern.

Bin dabei, nen neuen PC zusammenzustellen. Und da is diese Seite einfach Top.
Kriegste alles an Infos, ob irgendwas was taugt, oder Schrott is^^
(Ob ich den dann auch bekomm, is ne andere Frage^^)

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Thoraros (4. Januar 2008)

Fendrin schrieb:


> ...
> (Ob ich den dann auch bekomm, is ne andere Frage^^)
> ...


Wozu hat man denn Eltern,Großeltern,Onkels und Tanten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (4. Januar 2008)

... damit sie einem sagen:
Spar dein Geld lieber, jetzt kommt dann der Führerschein und ausserdem sitzt du eh nurnoch am PC; und der jetzige taugt noch^^


m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Thoraros (4. Januar 2008)

Naja, 
ich habe für den Lapppen immer etwas auf die hohe Kante gelegt und meine Uroma hat den etwas mitfinanziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was haben eigentlich alle gegen Zocker? Bringen wir etwa jmd. um? o.O Gerade wieder einen sehr netten Beitrag gelesen.


----------



## Fendrin (4. Januar 2008)

Manche sehen das einfach nicht als Hobby an.

Ich setz mich halt lieber den ganzen Tag an den PC, surf im Inet, chatte mit Freunden, bastel Homepages (mehr schlecht als recht^^ Aber jeder fängt mal an), und daddel halt gerne den rest des Tages WoW, anstatt mit anderen irgendwo in der Stadt "abzuhängen" wo meistens nur "scheisse" rauskommt^^

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Thoraros (4. Januar 2008)

Naja, sich im wirklichen Leben mit jemandem treffen, muss man doch noch und abundzu um die Häuser ziehen auch, aber naja, Zocker sind eh anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich spiele gerne und mache andere Sachen auch gerne, aber wenn ich eins hasse, dann ist es diese Getue à la: ,,Oh, Killerspiele bringen unsere Kinder um" -.- Bei sowas könnte ich schon wieder kotzen.


----------



## Fendrin (4. Januar 2008)

Klar muss man auch mal rausgehen, und was mit Freunden unternehmen, Tu ich ja auch^^

Boa, hör mir auf mit den Killerspielen^^ Das Thema kann ich nimmer hören.
Die meisten sind doch nur dagegen, weil so die Medien sagen.
Selber mal ein Killerspiel spielen, kommt ja nicht in Frage, man will ja nicht zum Amokläufer werden.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Thoraros (4. Januar 2008)

Es gab irgendwo mal ein Video, das gezeigt hat, dass die Medien diverse Sachen gefälscht haben, ich suche gerade, warte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Finde es leider nicht mehr, aber in diesem Video wurde halt gezeigt, dass einige meinten, dass man in GTA:San Andreas jmd. den Kopf mit einer Kettensäge abtrennen könne, was natürlich nicht geht weder in der DE-Version noch in der US-Version.


----------



## Fendrin (4. Januar 2008)

Ich kenn das Video^^
Das ist lachhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Btw, ich hätte jetzt bock auf Döner -.-
Und wir haben schon 3Uhr
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Thoraros (4. Januar 2008)

Über was machste denn deine Homepages?
WoW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LOL, jetzt noch nen Döner?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Fendrin (4. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich hab eine kleine Homepage des Fußball Vereins meines Dorfes erstellt.

&#8364;dit: Hab den Link mal wieder entfernt. 

Versuch das gerade auf CMS umzustellen, wobei ich mit Joomla nicht klar komme^^
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Thoraros (4. Januar 2008)

Ist doch schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also die Homepage kann sich sehen lassen, Joomla mag ich auch nicht, nimm lieber ilch.


----------



## Fendrin (4. Januar 2008)

Ilch bringts nicht wirklich dafür.
Ich werd mich mal die nächsten Wochen mehr in Joomla einlesen,
Ich hab das ganze ja schon am laufen, und das Einsteiger Tut durch, allerdings wird da nicht erklärt, wie ich ne neue Seite erstelle, und dann Textfelder ect definieren kann.
Naja, werd ich schon irgendwie schaffen.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## x3n0n (4. Januar 2008)

Ach nehmt doch einfach beepworld, das tuts doch auch *g*


----------



## Thoraros (4. Januar 2008)

Wirste auch *daumen drück* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (4. Januar 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Ach nehmt doch einfach beepworld, das tuts doch auch *g*



Das ist nicht dein Ernst,oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (4. Januar 2008)

LoL, 
zuwachs...
Ne, beepworld tuts da nicht dafür...
Sollte schon etwas "professioneller" werden, das ganze^^
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Fendrin (4. Januar 2008)

Seit ihr beiden jetzt pennen gegangen? Naja, werd mich dann auch mal ins Bett vertrollen.
Gun8, hf,
Fen


----------



## Thoraros (4. Januar 2008)

Gute Nacht, ich gehe auch gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (4. Januar 2008)

guten abend, werte zockergemeinschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



werde nun auch paar mal bei euch vorbeischaun und sehen, was es so neues gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Januar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> guten abend, werte zockergemeinschaft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (4. Januar 2008)

sagt mal, hat sich schon jmd von euch die dvd-box von der serie "eis am stiel" geholt und kann mir mitteilen, ob die wirklich so arg schlimm geschnitten worden sind, wie man mir erzählt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Januar 2008)

also ich nich allerdings sacht mir der name auch gar nix


----------



## Minati (4. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> also ich nich allerdings sacht mir der name auch gar nix



dir sagt die serie "Eis am Stiel" nix?

das ist DIE kultserie aus den 50er/60er. oh man, daran merkt man mal wieder, wie alt ich bin *schluchz*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Januar 2008)

Nabend Menschlinge,
bin auch wieder da...


----------



## Thoraros (5. Januar 2008)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

Na endlich,
wie war dein Tag Erdling?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (5. Januar 2008)

so, ich geh schlafen ... gute nacht, ihr ungläubigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> so, ich geh schlafen ... gute nacht, ihr ungläubigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gn8 Mr. M


----------



## The Holy Paladin (5. Januar 2008)

Na Lurock was machste ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hör´ hier gerade stummpfsinnige Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

The schrieb:


> Na Lurock was machste ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich schnitze überm Mülleimer vorm PC an einer Figur rum,
auch recht stumpfsinnig, wenns drauf ankommt, hack ich immer
irgendwas kaputt.... ich glaub mir fehlt Feingefühl für sowas....


----------



## Thoraros (5. Januar 2008)

Naja, wie jeder andere Tag auch, gute Nacht Minati 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also aufstehen,essen,rausgehen mit dem hund, zocken und wie war deiner?


----------



## The Holy Paladin (5. Januar 2008)

Bin auch mal weg haut rein.


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

Bin dann auch weg, Gn8!


----------



## Thoraros (5. Januar 2008)

/report 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Januar 2008)

Thoraros schrieb:


> /report
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schon getan


----------



## gold-9 (5. Januar 2008)

Binn dann mal bis in den Morgen Halo 3 zoocken,gn8 ihrs.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Januar 2008)

gn8 und hf


----------



## Thoraros (5. Januar 2008)

Naja, egal haben wir beide eben reportet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Januar 2008)

is auch besser so
hab die/den/das 2 mal in n paar sec gemeldet
die/der/das hatte schon im wow forum n eigenen thread eröffnet
auch so dreist mim hyperlink
is einfach extrem nervig und behämmert


----------



## Thoraros (5. Januar 2008)

Jup, ich frage mich immer wieder was die davon haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Januar 2008)

entweder irgendwelche deppen die da spaß dran haben
oder es is werbung druff

denk ich ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (5. Januar 2008)

Naja, ob das wirklich was bringt?

Egal,
ich gehe nun auch pennen,
bis heute mittag *winkt*


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Januar 2008)

gut nacht! *zurückwink*


----------



## kargash (5. Januar 2008)

Ach LotR ist doch die geilste Trillogie,ich liebe sie einfach.


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

kargash schrieb:


> Ach LotR ist doch die geilste Trillogie,ich liebe sie einfach.


Das heißt "Nabend liebe Buffed-Community" oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (5. Januar 2008)

Nabend liebe Buffed-Community^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2008)

Aböönd!  

PS: LotR ist der HAMMER! Es gibt keine geilere Trilogie!


----------



## Rodney (5. Januar 2008)

Grüße liebe Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Jácks (5. Januar 2008)

wer bissn du?


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

Mmmh, ich hab ne Idee, ich mach ein Dokument
über den Nachtschwärmer Thread, werde im
MyBuffed Profil Buch über die User des Threads
halten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2008)

Hmm, seltsame Idee, aber mach mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (5. Januar 2008)

ja mach mal xD


----------



## Rodney (5. Januar 2008)

Ich bin der Jojo, son dummer Trottel der meint, es sit lustig andauernt heavy Metal zu hören und gleichzeitig Online zu sein.
Ich bin eiegtlich schon recht lange hier im Forum registriert aber schaue in den letzen Tagen zum ersten mal aktiv rein.

Es ist kurz vor 23 Uhr.

Wenn du ein Problem mit mir hast geh und sags Mami, ansonsten können wir Freunde werden.
Prost. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ich bin der Jojo, son dummer Trottel der meint, es sit lustig andauernt heavy Metal zu hören und gleichzeitig Online zu sein.
> Ich bin eiegtlich schon recht lange hier im Forum registriert aber schaue ind en letzen Tagen zum ersten mal hier rein.
> 
> Es ist kurz vor 23 Uhr.
> ...


Ich fang an dich zu mögen.
Aber auch wenn dein Signatur toll ist,
mach sie bitte kleiner!


----------



## Jácks (5. Januar 2008)

alter du gefällst mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2008)

Ich hab Angst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich hab Angst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Typisch Slipknot-Fan,
weiche Schale, weicher Kern!


----------



## Rodney (5. Januar 2008)

So, ich habse jetzt mal Eingestampft. Der Spass dürfte jetzt die größe einer Standart-Signatur haben, glaube ich.


----------



## Jácks (5. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich hab Angst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso?Wir sind doch ganz harmlos...wuhahaha*schrill lach*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Typisch Slipknot-Fan,
> weiche Schale, weicher Kern!



Immerhin haue ich mir keine Schminke ins Gesicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (5. Januar 2008)

jo das ist schon schlimm...aber sind das nicht emos?


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Immerhin haue ich mir keine Schminke ins Gesicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, das reicht bei euch net, ihr braucht Masken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (5. Januar 2008)

Wer von euch hatte gemeint er hat sich (wegen mir) last.fm zugelegt.
Das warst doch du VölligBuffeD, oder?

Sachma wie du heißt^^


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Wer von euch hatte gemeint er hat sich (wegen mir) last.fm zugelegt.
> Das warst doch du VölligBuffeD, oder?
> 
> Sachma wie du heißt^^


Ich habs zwar net über dich, aber ich heiß Logroth.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ne, das reicht bei euch net, ihr braucht Masken...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach, keine Ahnung der Kerl.

Siehe meine Sig. Und dann tust du LEEESEN!


----------



## Jácks (5. Januar 2008)

ja genau lasst uns auch noch icq nummern austauschen xD  

Meine:391418185^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Wer von euch hatte gemeint er hat sich (wegen mir) last.fm zugelegt.
> Das warst doch du VölligBuffeD, oder?
> 
> Sachma wie du heißt^^



Biberz


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ja genau lasst uns auch noch icq nummern austauschen xD
> 
> Meine:391418185^^



ICQ fürn Arsch. <.<

MSN!


----------



## Jácks (5. Januar 2008)

hab ich auch^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2008)

Sachmal Lurock. Fügt Last.fm nur die Lieder hinzu, die ich mit dem Programm gehört habe, oder auch die, die ich über den WMP höre? o.O


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Sachmal Lurock. Fügt Last.fm nur die Lieder hinzu, die ich mit dem Programm gehört habe, oder auch die, die ich über den WMP höre? o.O


Kp, wenn Last.fm dann hör ich nur über Software.
Meistens hör ich aber eh ganz normal Offline meine
Winamp-Playlists.


----------



## Jácks (5. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry aber ich hab mich bepisst als ich das gesehen hab...naja ich hau mal ab mal gucke vll zieh ich mir noch nen film rein oder so...muss morgen aber früh aufstehen also gn8


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gn8 little Joe.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (5. Januar 2008)

last.fm erkennt, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, von vornherein den Windows Media Player udn die iTunes. Für andre musst du dir ein Plugin runterladen, kriegste auf der Seite von last.fm

P.S.:278-048-534


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2008)

So ein Rotz... nimma die Einladung an Lurock!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> last.fm erkennt, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, von vornherein den Windows Media Player udn die iTunes. Für andre musst du dir ein Plugin runterladen, kriegste auf der Seite von last.fm
> 
> P.S.:278-048-534



Das Plugin für den WMP hab ich ja, aber der überträgt das dennoch nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (5. Januar 2008)

Ich habe Logroth udn Biberz als Freunde hinzugefügt.
Macht mit dieser Einladung was ihr wollt, es ist aber nicht verboten sie anzunehmen.


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So ein Rotz... nimma die Einladung an Lurock!


Welche Einladung?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Welche Einladung?



Worüber reden wir denn die ganze Zeit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Worüber reden wir denn die ganze Zeit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Moepse!


----------



## Rodney (5. Januar 2008)

@ VölligBuffeD: 1. Mediaplayer neu starten
                       2. last.fm neu starten
                       3. im mediaplayer kontrollieren ob das Plugin überhaupt aktiv is
                       4. den PC neustarten
                       5. panisch kreischen und aus dem Fenster springen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2008)

Du brauchst unbedingt ein Avatar, Lurock! Tzä Tzä...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> @ VölligBuffeD: 1. Mediaplayer neu starten
> 2. last.fm neu starten
> 3. im mediaplayer kontrollieren ob das Plugin überhaupt aktiv is
> 4. den PC neustarten
> 5. panisch kreischen und aus dem Fenster springen



1. Hatte ich schon  gemacht.
2. Ebenso
3. Von Anfang an schon
4. Das wäre eine Idee, aber nicht sinnvoll.
5. Hatte ich eh grade vor...


*jippi*


----------



## Rodney (5. Januar 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=U3ERO7pjV1k

Nur so.
Freut euch drüber, falls ihr's noch nicht kennt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2008)

Bei dem erkennt man das geistige Alter schon an der Stimme.  -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2008)

So, ich bin grade am ICQ installen. Schreibt mir mal bidde EureNummer per PM. Dankö. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (5. Januar 2008)

Hast ne PM.

P.S.: Das Video ist nicht erstzunhemen, ich lache mich ein ums andre mal tot.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2008)

Örm, hmm, jetzt kann ich mich bei ICQ nicht anmelden. -.-


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

Mein Favorit ist immernoch das Kiddie schlechthin!
Superman bekommt Account gebannt


----------



## Rodney (5. Januar 2008)

So, ich bin dann mal raus hier.
Servus, bis morgen!


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> So, ich bin dann mal raus hier.
> Servus, bis morgen!


Gn8


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Örm, hmm, jetzt kann ich mich bei ICQ nicht anmelden. -.-


Warum? Beschreib mal, dann kann ich vllt helfen...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Schon geschafft. Hatte mein PW vergessen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Schon geschafft. Hatte mein PW vergessen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (6. Januar 2008)

So, zum letzten Mal Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Warum zum letzten mal?


----------



## Thoraros (6. Januar 2008)

Montag ist wieder Schule d.h. nur bis 23 Uhr online, also nur bis 23 Uhr aktiv spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Haha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (6. Januar 2008)

Wieso Haha?! Musst du nicht mehr zur Penne,oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Nicht um diese Uhrzeiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (6. Januar 2008)

Ich meine, ich muss früh aufstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also 06:00 Uhr, ich gehe noch normal zur Schule.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Tja, und ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (6. Januar 2008)

Biste Student, oder wie?
Oder biste ein Azubi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Nene, ist bei mir alles "bissle" kompliziert.

Aber eins kann ich sagen: Ich beziehe nichts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (6. Januar 2008)

Aha aha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ich werde nun mal wieder Lotro spielen und abundzu hier in den Thread reinschneien. Also man schreibt sich.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

HF! Würd auch gerne Lotro spielen, aber 1. mein PC würde wohl verrecken und 2. Kein Geld im Moment für ein zweites Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (6. Januar 2008)

Naja, ich habe mein WoW-Abo vorerst gekündigt auf Grund einiger Bugs, wo durch ich nicht weiterleveln konnte.


----------



## Malygos (6. Januar 2008)

Hi und gn8  Zzzzzzzz


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Malygos schrieb:


> Hi und gn8  Zzzzzzzz



Erm...ok, n8!


----------



## Serran (6. Januar 2008)

gute Nacht Leute =D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Ebenso gute Nacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Januar 2008)

mir ist laaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Die Nacht ist eröffnet.


----------



## Rodney (6. Januar 2008)

Kommt raus!
Oh, erscheinet!
Ihr Nachschwärmer, erhebet euch!


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

Melde mich zum Dienst!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Melde mich zum Dienst!




Los, Stiefel lecken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Los, Stiefel lecken!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auja! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Auja!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wusst ich doch, dass du darauf stehst...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

Ach, UPS ist mit deinem Paket noch net angekommen...


----------



## Rodney (6. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wusst ich doch, dass du darauf stehst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ihr seit doch alle krank.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Achja, das Paket...

Da ist meine Freundin mit rein gerutscht, schick sie mal bitte zurück. xD


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ihr seit doch alle krank.


Ja.



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Achja, das Paket...
> 
> Da ist meine Freundin mit rein gerutscht, schick sie mal bitte zurück. xD


Zu spät!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja.
> Zu spät!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Egal, wenn sie noch alle Körperteile dran hat, dann gehts auchnoch. Wie du sicherlich weißt. xD


----------



## Rodney (6. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Zu spät!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du hast sie gegessen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Du hast sie gegessen?



Ne, essen tut er sie nicht.

Er...ach naja. ;P


----------



## EuropeanOnion (6. Januar 2008)

Naja, lassen wir das, sagen wir einfach, Thema wechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Egal, wenn sie noch alle Körperteile dran hat, dann gehts auchnoch. Wie du sicherlich weißt. xD


Joa... has recht...



Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Du hast sie gegessen?


Ähm, so ähnlich....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Joa... has recht...
> Ähm, so ähnlich....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Besser gehts nicht...^^


----------



## Rodney (6. Januar 2008)

*WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN!*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Ne, nur du!


----------



## EuropeanOnion (6. Januar 2008)

jo, einmal in der woche muss für ihn drin sein... zum glück ist noch sonntag^^


----------



## Rodney (6. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
To all of you,
My freinds!
Wherever you come from
Wherever you will go to.
Welcom
To the Dance Of Death!


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja Bruce, is gut!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Du hörst zu viel Iron Maiden...


----------



## Rodney (6. Januar 2008)

Niemand liebt mich!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Niemand liebt mich!



Doch, Shakes...


----------



## Rodney (6. Januar 2008)

Ich _will_ aber garnicht von Shakes geliebt werden.

Hm.
Verflixte Zweideutigkeit.


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Doch, Shakes...


Uuuuh, Stimmungskiller, der war unwitzig!


----------



## Rodney (6. Januar 2008)

Ich muss für Kunst grad nebnher eien Löwen zeichnen.
Löwen haben verdammt lange Zungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ich muss für Kunst grad nebnher eien Löwen zeichnen.
> Löwen haben verdammt lange Zungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hä? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (6. Januar 2008)

Was ist denn daranr nicht zu verstehen.
Sie haben lange Zungen Punkt
Neutrale feststellung, oder?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Lurock braucht immer einen tieferen Sinn....


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Was ist denn daranr nicht zu verstehen.
> Sie haben lange Zungen Punkt
> Neutrale feststellung, oder?


So en tiefgründiger Kack...
Du solltest Lehrer werden!


----------



## Dracun (6. Januar 2008)

tz..tz..tz..tz..........nene ihr spammer na allet fit???


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> tz..tz..tz..tz..........nene ihr spammer na allet fit???


nabend Dracun,
Sicher dat!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Na aber hallo!


----------



## Rodney (6. Januar 2008)

Das ist kein Spam, das ist tiefgründiger Unfug.


----------



## Dracun (6. Januar 2008)

wat dat jibbet???.............kurios kurios^^........na wat macht ihr noch nebenbei ausser buffed.de vollspammen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

2 Bands hören, die ich neu entdeckt habe. Direkt verliebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wat dat jibbet???.............kurios kurios^^........na wat macht ihr noch nebenbei ausser buffed.de vollspammen^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich spamm VölligBuffeD noch über ICQ voll....
Ach und nebenbei ess ich Pizza, hör Musik,
schreibe nen Blog, bearbeite mein Profil bei
Buffed, last.fm und icq.


----------



## Rodney (6. Januar 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich für heute.
Morgen Schule und das Kopfweh zwingt auch...


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich für heute.
> Morgen Schule und das Kopfweh zwingt auch...


K, Gn8!


----------



## Dracun (6. Januar 2008)

ciaoe^^
und gute besserung

Meinewenigkeit.... Tommy Engel hören.....buffed.de rumgeistern...und noch so ein bissel im netz am geistern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ciaoe^^
> und gute besserung
> 
> Meinewenigkeit.... Tommy Engel hören.....buffed.de rumgeistern...und noch so ein bissel im netz am geistern
> ...


Jezz schon Karnevalsmusik? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Der is Kölner...oder?


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Januar 2008)

Mein letzter Post als freier Mann. Ich verabschiede mich von euch in die Gefangenschaft. Macht es gut meine Kameraden...morgen geht die Schule wieder los... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Mein letzter Post als freier Mann. Ich verabschiede mich von euch in die Gefangenschaft. Macht es gut meine Kameraden...morgen geht die Schule wieder los...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kk, Gn8 und viel Spaß inner Schule!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Darf ich dich auslachen? Ja? Ok:

Haha!


----------



## Dracun (6. Januar 2008)

Ja bin Kölner und Tommy engel macht keen karnevalsmusik mehr..er ist ein Kölsch Rocker(sagt man dazu^^)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ja bin Kölner und Tommy engel macht keen karnevalsmusik mehr..er ist ein Kölsch Rocker(sagt man dazu^^)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kölsch Rocker?
Die singen dann nur: "Helau, Helau, Helaaauu-aauu-aauu..." ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Jep, und tragen sone dummen Hüte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jep, und tragen sone dummen Hüte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die sind doch stylisch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pah i mag euch net mehr.so ende aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Yeah die 400 erreicht^^


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GZ!

btw: ich hab mir grad vorgestellt wieder letzte smilie oben von nem andern weggetreten wird,
weil er net in die reihe passt... rofl... ich bin krank....


----------



## Dracun (6. Januar 2008)

loooooooooool du bist ein ei


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> loooooooooool du bist ein ei


Ein Ei? Das musst du mir jezz erklären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Januar 2008)

wieso wollt ihr immer alles erklärt haben???............... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 des ist einafch nru ein ausdruck den ich öfters verwende.....und thx for gb^^


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wieso wollt ihr immer alles erklärt haben???...............
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich frag mich immer ob das son tiiieefgründigen Hintergrund hat.... 
anscheinend schon, du verwendest den Ausdruck nämlich oft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



np, ich spamm doch gerne in gb´s ^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Januar 2008)

Den Ausdruck benutze ich, wen jmd was Lustiges getan, gesagt ode rmich einafch nur ansmilet (wie mein Sohnemann ) dann kommt abund an mal  ein :...lol , du bist en ei *kopschüttel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Januar 2008)

so bin mal wech en bissel mit frauchen kuscheln.ciaoe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> so bin mal wech en bissel mit frauchen kuscheln.ciaoe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gn8, viel Spaß... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Sooo, Lurock, du Ei....was geht bei dir noch?


----------



## LónêWòlf (6. Januar 2008)

Mist morgen Schule *schüttel* ich gehe lieber mal jetzt pennen, hab gerade genug hordler den Hintern versohlt xD!!
Bye ihr Nachteulen


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Sooo, Lurock, du Ei....was geht bei dir noch?


Alles was Beine hat... außer deine freundin, die läuft schon lang nemmer...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Januar 2008)

Lol...nee, die läss sich nurnoch hängen.^^


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lol...nee, die läss sich nurnoch hängen.^^


Sie hing, jezz liegt sie...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Januar 2008)

So, ich bin weg für heute. Nochmal einen Gruß an ZAM, der sich die Mühe gemacht hat, sich nicht zu erkennen zu geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So, ich bin weg für heute. Nochmal einen Gruß an ZAM, der sich die Mühe gemacht hat, sich nicht zu erkennen zu geben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kk, gn8!

Ich bin auch weg, ciao Leute, bis moin!


----------



## glacios (7. Januar 2008)

Oh man ich könnte kotzen...morgen geht der ganze Stress scho wieder los...
bzw heute^^


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Oh man ich könnte kotzen...morgen geht der ganze Stress scho wieder los...
> bzw heute^^


Für mich erst am Mittwoch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (7. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Für mich erst am Mittwoch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso das?
7.1. ist immer Uni bzw Schulbeginn?!


----------



## Thidus (7. Januar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Wieso das?
> 7.1. ist immer Uni bzw Schulbeginn?!




hab bis april frei (seit oktober) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Wieso das?
> 7.1. ist immer Uni bzw Schulbeginn?!


Nein, ich muss erst am Mittwoch in die Schule... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (7. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, ich muss erst am Mittwoch in die Schule...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lügen/falsche Behauptungen etc. verstoßen doch gegen die Netiquette, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Lügen/falsche Behauptungen etc. verstoßen doch gegen die Netiquette, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann verklag meine Schule!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (7. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dann verklag meine Schule!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welche is des nochmal...äh Rütlischule oder wars die Walddorfschule. Hilf mir mal schnell auf die Sprünge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Welche is des nochmal...äh Rütlischule oder wars die Walddorfschule. Hilf mir mal schnell auf die Sprünge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das sagt ein Hopper...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (7. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Und das sagt ein Hopper...
> ...



Naund was kann ich dafür, da ham mich meine Eltern hingeschickt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geh etz pennen, muss ja morgen im Gegensazt zu anderen in die Uni. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Naund was kann ich dafür, da ham mich meine Eltern hingeschickt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gn8!


----------



## Swantje-Totemkuschler (7. Januar 2008)

Kruaal schrieb:


> In jedem großen und guten Forum ist sowas schon Tradition, der Thread für die ruhelosen Spammer unter uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Templer2k (7. Januar 2008)

Bah ich kann nicht schlafen und muss morgen zum Arzt, scheis Lungenentzündung was ich ja jedoch nicht hoffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

@ Swantje, Du hast einen Text/Beitrag von dir vergessen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Templer2k schrieb:


> Bah ich kann nicht schlafen und muss morgen zum Arzt, scheis Lungenentzündung was ich ja jedoch nicht hoffe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ohje, Lungenentzündung ist heftig, deswegen lag ich mal mehrer Monate im Krankenhaus...
Gute Besserung!
Ich werde trotzdem keine Jacken mehr anziehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Templer2k (7. Januar 2008)

Wenigstens einer der so denkt wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach wird schu schiefgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehehe


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Templer2k schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer der so denkt wie ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Auf jedenfall!

So, ich bin dann auch mal weg, Gn8 Menschlinge! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Moin,
auf einen neuen spammreichen Abend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (7. Januar 2008)

Ihr seit alle homosexuell SCHWUL!


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ihr seit alle homosexuell SCHWUL!


Nein.
Fußball ist doof.


----------



## Rodney (7. Januar 2008)

Du bist plöt!


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Du bist plöt!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (7. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Permaban!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Permban



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Permban?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WTF is Permban?


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein dauerhafter Bann, glaub ich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (7. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Oh yea!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sach deim permban ma n schönen Gruß.


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Oh yea!
> ...


Mach ich, aber wenn de den net willst was willste dann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (7. Januar 2008)

Ja, ein Tampon wär nich schlecht.
Danke.

Aber hast du dann noch welche für dich selbst?


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ja, ein Tampon wär nich schlecht.
> Danke.
> 
> Aber hast du dann noch welche für dich selbst?


Nein, brauch ich net.
Ich hab doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (7. Januar 2008)

Eh, Tetris hat einen wesentlich höher gehende Schwierigkeitskurve als sämtliche MMORPGS dieser Welt zusammen.
Wenn du mal ab Level 12 weiter machst dann haste bewiesen dass du _wirklich_ fingerfertig bist.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Eh, Tetris hat einen wesentlich höher gehende Schwierigkeitskurve als sämtliche MMORPGS dieser Welt zusammen.
> Wenn du mal ab Level 12 weiter machst *dann haste bewiesen dass du wirklich fingerfertig bist.*




Hmm, dann wurde mir das also von Tetris und von einer Freundin bestätigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Eh, Tetris hat einen wesentlich höher gehende Schwierigkeitskurve als sämtliche MMORPGS dieser Welt zusammen.
> Wenn du mal ab Level 12 weiter machst dann haste bewiesen dass du _wirklich_ fingerfertig bist.


12? Ich hab gedacht bei Level 37 würde es schwerer werden... mmmh...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (7. Januar 2008)

Diesmal macht ihr mir Angst.

Wollt ihr vielleicht mal Fotos von euern Fingern amchen und mir Zukommen lassen?
Mehr Muskeln als Schwarzenegger im Oberarm oder wie?


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Diesmal macht ihr mir Angst.
> 
> Wollt ihr vielleicht mal Fotos von euern Fingern amchen und mir Zukommen lassen?
> Mehr Muskeln als Schwarzenegger im Oberarm oder wie?


Ja, du etwa nicht?


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 12? Ich hab gedacht bei Level 37 würde es schwerer werden... mmmh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*fällt auf die Knie*

bin als Kind nie in lvl 3 gekommen *schluchtz*

hab schwere Deffizite *schluchtz*

kann kein Spiel mehr spielen das lvl hat *schluchtz*

mag aber WoW so sehr *schluchtz*

bitte helfen *schluchtz*


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> *fällt auf die Knie*
> 
> bin als Kind nie in lvl 3 gekommen *schluchtz*
> 
> ...



Du hast schwere psyschiche Probleme?
Du hast eine Nachtelf Druidin gespielt?
Dann bist du ein ganz klarer Fall für:

Dr. Med. FH. L. u. Rock

Wir bringen dein Leben wieder in Ordnung!


----------



## Rodney (7. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, du etwa nicht?




Nicht ganz, nein.


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2008)

na ihr noobs allet fit??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, nein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dracun schrieb:


> na ihr noobs allet fit??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar doch Meister. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (7. Januar 2008)

Der nelson war geil!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2008)

na dat is doch fein^^


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> na dat is doch fein^^


Wie gehts deinem Kleinen? Hast ihn letztens von mir gegrüßt?


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2008)

jap ahb ich und seine Antwort war:



> Das tangiert mich peripher



Also

Aja

Grüße zurück und ihm gehts gut^^


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Ahja, kk... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2008)

SSSSSSSSSSSSPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (7. Januar 2008)

was macht ihr eigentlich, außer auf den gefühlen eurer Tastaturen rum zu hacken?


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> was macht ihr eigentlich, außer auf den gefühlen eurer Tastaturen rum zu hacken?


Mäuse zerquetschen.


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2008)

Noch mehr druff hacken^^


----------



## LónêWòlf (7. Januar 2008)

Aua seit ihr gemein ... ... ... das gefällt mir ^^


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Aua seit ihr gemein ... ... ... das gefällt mir ^^


Tja, so sind wir halt... *der Nachbarshund ein Bayern-Trikot anzieh* 
Muahahaha, bin ich gemein.... *katze streichel*


----------



## LónêWòlf (7. Januar 2008)

Wie kann ich das noch Toppen?

Ich kappe das Inet von dem WoW suchti über mier ^^, der ist echt süchtig!


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das noch Toppen?
> 
> Ich kappe das Inet von dem WoW suchti über mier ^^, der ist echt süchtig!


Hart, aber ich bin härter! *dem Hund noch ein Bayernschal anzieh und nach Gelsenkirchen jag*


----------



## LónêWòlf (7. Januar 2008)

Aha ^^ und? Nur so als neben info, ich habe null ahnung in Punkto Fussball ^^, ich weiß nur das 22 Idioten versuchen auf den Gefühlen der Bälle herumzutrampeln


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Aha ^^ und? Nur so als neben info, ich habe null ahnung in Punkto Fussball ^^, ich weiß nur das 22 Idioten versuchen auf den Gefühlen der Bälle herumzutrampeln


Naja, aus Gelsenkirchen sind die Schalker und die mögen Bayern nicht sooo sehr.
Jezz stell dir vor was passiert wenn der Hund kommt.... muhahahahaa


----------



## LónêWòlf (7. Januar 2008)

*hust**hust* Ich bin Hundehalter ^^.
_
Der Pfarrer bekommt Besuch von einer Frau, die ihre tote Katze beerdigen lassen will, aber der lehnt strikt ab. Er beerdigt überhaupt keine Tiere. Sie ist ganz verzweifelt und meint: "Ich war auch schon beim evangelischen Pfarrer, aber der macht es auch nicht. Wissen Sie was, Herr Pfarrer, ich gebe ihnen auch 200 Mark dafür." Darauf der Pfarrer: "Warum haben Sie denn nicht gleich gesagt, dass die Katze katholisch ist?
_

Deine Katze wa ^^


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> *hust**hust* Ich bin Hundehalter ^^.
> _
> Der Pfarrer bekommt Besuch von einer Frau, die ihre tote Katze beerdigen lassen will, aber der lehnt strikt ab. Er beerdigt überhaupt keine Tiere. Sie ist ganz verzweifelt und meint: "Ich war auch schon beim evangelischen Pfarrer, aber der macht es auch nicht. Wissen Sie was, Herr Pfarrer, ich gebe ihnen auch 200 Mark dafür." Darauf der Pfarrer: "Warum haben Sie denn nicht gleich gesagt, dass die Katze katholisch ist?
> _
> ...


Ne, meine Mieze is verdammt lebendig... *sich zur freundin umdreh* ...noch.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (7. Januar 2008)

Du ich habe noch einen Kanniester Super Bleifrei und noch ein ein paar Streichhölzer^^


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Du ich habe noch einen Kanniester Super Bleifrei und noch ein ein paar Streichhölzer^^


Wat? Bissu verrückt, dann bleibt ja nix mehr übrig was man noch gebrauchen könnte....


----------



## LónêWòlf (7. Januar 2008)

Naja, Super Bleifrei ist auch verdammt Teuer, lassen wir mal wieder, ich habe noch eine andere Idee ^^, es gibt da einige Asiatischevölker xD


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Naja, Super Bleifrei ist auch verdammt Teuer, lassen wir mal wieder, ich habe noch eine andere Idee ^^, es gibt da einige Asiatischevölker xD


Vergiss es, ich nimm den Strick, da hab ich am meisten von.


----------



## LónêWòlf (7. Januar 2008)

ich mag das röchelgeräusch net so^^


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> ich mag das röchelgeräusch net so^^


Oaah, da steh ich voll drauf...


----------



## LónêWòlf (7. Januar 2008)

Stehst wohl auf S&M wa ^^, ich eher auf flüssiges Latex^^


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Stehst wohl auf S&M wa ^^, ich eher auf flüssiges Latex^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sowas is doch nur im Weg.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (7. Januar 2008)

Auch wieder war ^^


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Auch wieder war ^^


So, feddisch... *Strick wegleg, Leiche entkleide..................
Verdammt, ich will keine Verwarnung.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (7. Januar 2008)

Komm wir verbuddeln sie, im Garten vom Nachbar! ne warte, wir gehen auf den Friedhof, suchen uns ein Offenes Grab, reinlegen, Erde Drüber, und schon fertig. 


P.S. Solche morde werden selten aufgeklärt 
^^


----------



## Masterpurzel (7. Januar 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> P.S. Solche morde werden selten aufgeklärt ^^


Aber net wenn es mitwisser gibt *g*


----------



## LónêWòlf (7. Januar 2008)

Wenn du was verräts liegst du im Grab daneben ^^


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Komm wir verbuddeln sie, im Garten vom Nachbar! ne warte, wir gehen auf den Friedhof, suchen uns ein Offenes Grab, reinlegen, Erde Drüber, und schon fertig.
> P.S. Solche morde werden selten aufgeklärt
> ^^


Warum immer alles weg schmeißen?
Ein paar mal kann man sie bestimmt noch usen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (7. Januar 2008)

richt nach einieger Zeit


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> richt nach einieger Zeit


Einiger Zeit... Da sind locker noch 10 Mal drin!


----------



## LónêWòlf (7. Januar 2008)

Lass mir was übrig denn ich hau mich jetzt in die Falle, ja ja ^^, ich mag sowas. Baba an alle Nachteulen hier *UHU* *Gug mal ein Uhu, warum ist er nicht in seiner Tube!*^^ <--- i Love Otto Walkes


----------



## Masterpurzel (7. Januar 2008)

Gute Nacht LónêWòlf


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

Gn8 LónêWòlf


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Januar 2008)

So...Schnauze voll. Alles gelöscht. Jetzt kann ich die nächsten Tage mit dem Aufspielen und Traggern der einzelne Lieder verbringen. Alles wegen Last.fm - Rotzmüll ist das! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (8. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So...Schnauze voll. Alles gelöscht. Jetzt kann ich die nächsten Tage mit dem Aufspielen und Traggern der einzelne Lieder verbringen. Alles wegen Last.fm - Rotzmüll ist das!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was´n passiert?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Januar 2008)

Ach, ich hab mich bei Last.fm angemeldet. Die Software und die dazugehörigen PlugIns gesaugt. Doch nichts hat funktioniert. Dann hab ich ein bissle im Last.fm Forum gelesen und gedacht, dass es daran liegen könnte, das meine Musik falsch getaggt ist. Ich mir also ein Tagg-Programm geholt und siehe da, das Programm tut seinen Dienst.

Nunja, aber das war ein scheiß Dienst! Nicht nur, dass er die Titel von Best-Of Alben und Live Alben mit den Original Titeln verwechselt hat, nein er überschreibt sie und hat somit ein extremes Chaos in meinem Musikordner angerichtet.

. . . . . . . .

Und die Moral der Geschichte: Alles, aber wirklich alles Nochmal!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (8. Januar 2008)

Guten Abend. Dachte mir, ich geselle mich mal als frischer Single zu euch und lese mir euren Unsinn durch.
Immer wieder unterhaltsam, muss ich bemerken.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Januar 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Guten Abend. Dachte mir, ich geselle mich mal *als frischer Single* zu euch und lese mir euren Unsinn durch.
> Immer wieder unterhaltsam, muss ich bemerken.



WTF! Was ist an Sylvester passiert???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (8. Januar 2008)

An Sylvester? Nicht viel, ich habe zu Hause mit Freunden "gefeiert". Wirklich in der Laune war ich aber nicht.
Inzwischen habe ich mich mit meiner Freundin ausgesprochen und muss akzeptieren, dass die Beziehung beendet ist.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Januar 2008)

Warst du nicht an Sylvester bei ihr und sie war irgendwie zickig?


----------



## Ahramanyu (8. Januar 2008)

Sie war nicht "zickig". Sie hat nur gemerkt, dass sie nichts mehr fühlt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Januar 2008)

Achso...

Hmm...

Naja...

Mein Beileid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (8. Januar 2008)

Das ist nett, aber was ich mehr bräuchte wäre Ablenkung und Aufmunterung. Also gogo, spammen! Damit ich was zum Verwarnen habe. <3


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Januar 2008)

So ok? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (8. Januar 2008)

Beiträge gelöscht und Ermahnung wegen Spam.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Gute Nacht.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Januar 2008)

N8i. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flash Shock (8. Januar 2008)

also ich hab die smilies gemocht vb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Januar 2008)

Danke, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flash Shock (8. Januar 2008)

kein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich versuch auch ma zu pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
n8


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Januar 2008)

Joar, gute Nacht.


----------



## glacios (8. Januar 2008)

Sind hier auch noch Leute on, die gute Musik hören?


----------



## Dreamweaver (8. Januar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Sind hier auch noch Leute on, die gute Musik hören?



Was ist denn für dich gute Musik? - Ich höre fast alles was jut klingt =)


----------



## glacios (8. Januar 2008)

Dreamweaver schrieb:


> Was ist denn für dich gute Musik? - Ich höre fast alles was jut klingt =)



Gute Musik = kein Metal, ich hätte gedacht das wär klar?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles andere wäre ja auch mehr als lächerlich, ja unmöglich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamweaver (8. Januar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Gute Musik = kein Metal, ich hätte gedacht das wär klar?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich höre momentan das komplette Radiohead Album (siehe mein neuster mybuffed blog) - ist bisl ruhiger.
Ansonnsten noch bisl für die gute Laune : Pogo - Digitalism


----------



## Templer2k (8. Januar 2008)

Zuzreit höre ich wieder das Nord Nord Ost von Subway to Sally zum zocken is schön ruhig und passt voll ^^


----------



## LónêWòlf (8. Januar 2008)

Otto und J.B.O


----------



## Yiami (8. Januar 2008)

Was ein Glück, endlich 21.00  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiami (8. Januar 2008)

Was ein Glück, endlich 21.00  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Januar 2008)

Zweiter Beitrag für heute^^was ist denn das thema für heut abend?


----------



## EuropeanOnion (8. Januar 2008)

to be or not to be?
ne, des is langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sein oder gewesen sein, das ist heut die Frage^^


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Januar 2008)

Ich war,ich bin,und bleibe noch etwas.Oder wie meinste das?^^


----------



## EuropeanOnion (8. Januar 2008)

ne, ich meine: "Ich bin und werde Bleiben oder nicht bleiben"
oder, so würde ich mich selber verstehen :-/


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Nabend Menschheit!


----------



## Rodney (8. Januar 2008)

Blablabla
Servus einseinself


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Ekelhaft still hier.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (8. Januar 2008)

ECHO! 

Echo!

Echo

echo


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Januar 2008)

wahrscheinlich weil kein gesprächsstoff da ist...zockt jemand assasins creed?^^


----------



## EuropeanOnion (8. Januar 2008)

!OHCE

!OHCE

!OHCE

*!OHCE*


----------



## Rodney (8. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich weil kein gesprächsstoff da ist...zockt jemand assasins creed?^^




Würde aber meine PS3 ist leider bereits in der Reppe.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Januar 2008)

Wie weit biste denn gekommen?Ich zocke es grad zum 2 mal durch auf meiner xbox360


----------



## Flash Shock (8. Januar 2008)

ich gesell mich auch ma zu euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
will wer meine deutschshuli morgen schreiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Flash schrieb:


> ich gesell mich auch ma zu euch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was ist eine shuli?


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Januar 2008)

ich studiere und muss erstmal nix schreiben^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Januar 2008)

Flash schrieb:


> ich gesell mich auch ma zu euch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich mir das Wort so angucke, dann solltest Du die Arbeit lieber sebst schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Wort so angucke, dann solltest Du die Arbeit lieber *sebst* schreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du solltest auch mal Deutsch lernen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Januar 2008)

OMG, weil ich ein Buchstabe vergesse? -.-


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Januar 2008)

Hört auf zu streiten ist doch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (8. Januar 2008)

Flash Shock hat auch nur einen einzigen Buchtsaben vergessen, aber scheiß doch der Hund druff.


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> OMG, weil ich ein Buchstabe vergesse? -.-


Mmmh, nein, aber das war irgendwie peinlich nachdem Rechtschreibflame...


----------



## Flash Shock (8. Januar 2008)

deutsch schulaufgabe...
sry, ich schreib auf meiner psp


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Flash schrieb:


> deutsch schulaufgabe...
> sry, ich schreib auf meiner psp


Welches Thema habt ihr denn in der Arbeit oder whatever dat is?


----------



## Flash Shock (8. Januar 2008)

sowat in der art, wie n textgebundener aufsatz


----------



## Flash Shock (8. Januar 2008)

sowat in der art, wie n textgebundener aufsatz


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Ahja, dann viel Spaß... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: Sonst niemand mehr da?


----------



## Flash Shock (8. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den spaß musste mir wohl lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EuropeanOnion (8. Januar 2008)

ne, danke, ich schreib da lieber net mit, mit meinen 8 Punkten >.<(Ich sags ja immer, wir Schwaben können alles, außer Hochdeutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Naja, bin dann au ma weg, gl morgen^^

gn8

die müde Zwiebel


----------



## Lurock (8. Januar 2008)

Jo, ich bin auch mal weg, bzw. vor der Glotze.
Gn8


----------



## Templer2k (9. Januar 2008)

naja bin jetzt erstmal wieder wowen nachdem ich uri geller gesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bin immer wieder von dem mann fasziniert


----------



## Lonith (9. Januar 2008)

Templer2k schrieb:


> naja bin jetzt erstmal wieder wowen nachdem ich uri geller gesehen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^ ich weiß nich was ich davon halten soll wie schon in der umfrage geschrieben im tv kann man sachen so leicht faken..


und wown würd ich etz auch gern aber die server sind ja alle down wegen patch^^


----------



## Sweny (9. Januar 2008)

Kann nicht schlafen, schon die ganze Nacht X_O


----------



## Rodney (9. Januar 2008)

SCHINKEN!

Das kommt jetzt überraschend!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Januar 2008)

Krass!


----------



## Lurock (9. Januar 2008)

Ohaa, Heavy!


----------



## EuropeanOnion (9. Januar 2008)

aber bitte kochschinken, der Räucherschinken ist mir verhasst


----------



## Lurock (9. Januar 2008)

Könnte mir jmd helfen, bitte? Ich brauche für die Schule ein Volkslied über Feindschaft,
kennt ihr eins oder habt ihr eins, und wäre es möglich das ihr mir das schicken könntet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch eine Frage, wenn man sich Musik download will steht da: mit Rechtsklich speichern,
aber bei mir kommt da so ein Quick Time Fenster, welches mir verklicker ich soll irgendwas
kaufen sonst geht das net, geht das echt net anders?


----------



## Dracun (9. Januar 2008)

N aihr Noobs allet fit???.....und sry alte socke hab sowat net.sry


----------



## Lurock (9. Januar 2008)

Ach, was solls, nehm ich halt Death-Metal, 
da gibts genug Lieder über Feindschaft, 
im Grund genommen ist es ja auch gar 
net so anders wie Volksmusik...


----------



## Minati (9. Januar 2008)

Abend zusammen *winkt in die Runde*

Man, ihr solltet euch mal 911 von Energy antun. Selten so gelacht. Die haben gerade eben erst über Bill Kaulitz gelästert. Herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, das war's auch shcon wieder von mir.

Gute Nacht und spannende Träume *winkt*


----------



## Rodney (10. Januar 2008)

Ihr habt alle keine oder kaum Eier, aber das wisst ihr selbst.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle keine oder kaum Eier, aber das wisst ihr selbst.


ganz sicher? komm lieber her und gugg nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (10. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ganz sicher? komm lieber her und gugg nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Es gibt DInge, von deren Existenz ich garnicht wissen _will_.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Nabend, ich will auch nichts wissen!
Worum gehts?


----------



## Sweny (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (10. Januar 2008)

guten morgen habt ihr gut geschlafen?


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2008)

darauf is die antwort immer "nein" weil du niemals lange genug schlafen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (10. Januar 2008)

@ Lurock: Es geht um die Exitenz von Trollis Hoden.


----------



## Vakeros (10. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> darauf is die antwort immer "nein" weil du niemals lange genug schlafen kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab nicht nach der länge gefragt^^


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2008)

lang=gut


ähm das kling jet iwie komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Mmmh, habt ihr keine vernünftigen Themen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (10. Januar 2008)

Ach Lurock, du weisst doch, dass du selbst kein bruabares Thema bringst, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ach Lurock, du weisst doch, dass du selbst kein bruabares Thema bringst, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh doch!
Ich will über irgendwas diskutieren!
Ist mir eigentlich wayne über was... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (10. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh doch!
> Ich will über irgendwas diskutieren!
> Ist mir eigentlich wayne über was...
> 
> ...




Diskutieren wir über Heavy Metal.
Die beste Metal band von immer?


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Diskutieren wir über Heavy Metal.
> Die beste Metal band von immer?


Sagen wir so, die erste Metal Band die
ich gehört hab war Maiden, deswegen
schlage ich die mal als Favorit vor.
Auch wenn ich mittlerweile andere Musik
höre.


----------



## Minati (10. Januar 2008)

Abend!

ich will nicht über Metal diskutieren .... Ich würde viel lieber über ... *mhm*

Tattoos und Piercings diskutieren.

Wer will sie, wer hat sie und wer kann sie überhaupt nicht leiden?

Ich mach mal den Anfang (auch wenn's keinen interessieren sollte):

Habe 3 Tattoos (nein, kein Pogeweih) sowie
*nachzähl* 3 Piercings ... vorher waren es 5.

Ihr seid dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Mmmh, also ich brauch sie nicht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (10. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, also ich brauch sie nicht....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry, an diese option habe ich überhaupt nicht gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (10. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, also ich brauch sie nicht....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





weichst du mir bzw einer antwort auf die altersfrage jetzt eigentlich wirklich bewusst so albern aus?
schämst du dich oder was?
13 zu sein ist doch nicht schlimm.


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Sorry, an diese option habe ich überhaupt nicht gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein Problem, aber ich kann dem nicht viel abgewinnen,
sieht sicherlich nice aus, aber wenn man sie nimmer haben
will... könnts wehtun... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit meint: Vreen wird paranoid? Ich weiche niemandem aus!Du weichst aber nicht mehr von meiner Seite.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (10. Januar 2008)

@ Vreen: Sorry, hab mir Lurock gerade mal zum Antowrten ausgeliehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Lurock: Naja, glücklicherweise habe ich sie an stellen, wo ich sie nicht immer sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> @ Lurock: Naja, glücklicherweise habe ich sie an stellen, wo ich sie nicht immer sehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erzähl mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (10. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kein Problem, aber ich kann dem nicht viel abgewinnen,
> sieht sicherlich nice aus, aber wenn man sie nimmer haben
> will... könnts wehtun...
> 
> ...




normalerweise bist du dir für keinerlei antwort zu schade,
aber seiddem ich mich frage ob du wirklich 13 jahre alt bist kommt nix,
das ist schon auffällig unauffällig


----------



## Minati (10. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> erzähl mehr
> ...



Ganz einfach: 2 befinden sich auf dem Rücken und eine .. nagut, die seh ich tagtäglich .. auf dem linken Hüftknochen.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2008)

da hatte ich jetz auf pikanteres gehofft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (10. Januar 2008)

Bei Tattoos? O.o

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wo du sie erwartet hast ....


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> normalerweise bist du dir für keinerlei antwort zu schade,
> aber seiddem ich mich frage ob du wirklich 13 jahre alt bist kommt nix,
> das ist schon auffällig unauffällig


Du bist unauffällig auffällig, sonst hat dich meine Antwort selten
interessiert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ein bisschen zappeln lassen... Hachja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> da hatte ich jetz auf pikanteres gehofft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol, dafür gibt es andere Foren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Bei Tattoos? O.o
> 
> Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wo du sie erwartet hast ....


muss ich das noch weiter ausführen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (10. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du bist unauffällig auffällig, sonst hat dich meine Antwort selten
> interessiert...
> 
> 
> ...




ich bin auffällig auffällig,
weil ich das gefühl hab es ist dir peinlich als 13 jähriger geoutet worden zu sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2008)

ich bin wech
muss morgen ma wieder früh raus
fröhliches spammen noch


----------



## Minati (10. Januar 2008)

Ich bin auch raus .. morgen mal wieder arbeiten während Cheffe sich nen freien Tag nimmt *grml*

nachti Nacht und schlaft gut


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Gn8 ihr 2!

Edit: Nein, aber so ist es viel schwerer, Leute dazu zubringen, einem zuzuhören,
bzw. überhaupt ernst genommen zu werden. Ich kann mich besser ausdrücken
als manch erwachsene Person und bin gewiss schlauer als manche Leute, die meinen
weil sie älter sind wissen sie mehr. Und ich kann mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit
sagen, dass die meisten Leute die der Auffassung sind, dass Jüngere dumm sind, selber
nicht viel älter, oder aber niveauvoll wie ein Fischrötchen, sprich: hohl sind!
Außerdem gehen mir dann solche Leute auf den Senkel, welche mir das dauernd unter
die Nase schmieren wollen... >.>


----------



## K0l0ss (10. Januar 2008)

So, ich bin dann nochmal auf you...tube...und dann auch off. Bis moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Ach, gibs zu, du bist auf YouPorn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (10. Januar 2008)

Nein, auf youtube...mein Lieblingsvideo dort gucken : Achmed, the dead Terrorist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hust*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Kennste schon das Vid, wo Achmed Weinachtslieder singt?^^


----------



## K0l0ss (10. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Kennste schon das Vid, wo Achmed Weinachtslieder singt?^^



Das Weihnachts-Lied?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)




----------



## K0l0ss (11. Januar 2008)

Jap. Kannte ich, ich bin dann jetzt aber auch.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Nacht.


----------



## Mondryx (11. Januar 2008)

ich sach dann auch gleich ma gute nacht...futter noch eben was.., gerade von der arbeit zurück.müde bin^^


----------



## Dreamweaver (11. Januar 2008)

guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schon / noch jmd wach? ^^


----------



## Templer2k (11. Januar 2008)

Ja ich und hänge grad nebenbei in Scholo rum


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

So, nachdem ich mich in einem Bildbearbeitungsprogram austoben konnte, (Siehe Sig) gehe ich pennen. Mache dann heute Abend weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (11. Januar 2008)

so gute nacht ich bin raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Gn8, ich bin auch weg!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Jop, mal wieder...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Nabend


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Hach, hier is ja garnichts los...


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Da hier anscheinend niemand weiter schreibt such ich mal
ein Thema aus über das ich mich die im Moment die ganze Zeit ärgere!
Und zwar die kleinen Scheißer, welche die alten Leuten verkloppen,
man siehts ja im Fernsehn, wie die die Leute zugerichtet haben, da
platzt mir der Kragen, das dreisteste war ja noch, dass einer von den
gerufen hat "Scheiß Deutscher!".... Die sollten mal überlegen von wem sie
ihr Geld bekommen und wer sie hier wohnen lässt... Und dann mit mehreren
Leute auf einen älteren Herren einprügeln... boah, alle in einen Bus und
ab mit ins Meer! Die erreichen in ihrem Leben doch eh nichts mehr!
So assozial wie die mit 18 oder sogar 12 schon sind! Darüber reg ich mich
so tierisch auf, die Idioten meinen sie könnten sich alles erlauben!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Ich hab inzwischen sowieso schon die Schnauze voll von einigen osteuropäischen Nationen.

Danke Bush...


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Ja!
Sowas kann doch nicht angehen? Die Politiker verzapfen
da oben ja schon seit Jahren ihren Mist, aber wenigstens
das müssen sie doch ändern können! Raus mit den
Idioten die meinen sie könnten auf unsere Kosten leben
uns beschimpfen und verprügeln! Man, steht Deutschland so
unter Pantoffeln? In den ihren Augen sind wir doch schon
ein Lachobjekt!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Das liegt daran, dass sofort alle "Nazi!" schreien, wenn sowas passiert, und sich ein Deutscher an einem Ausländer vergreift.


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja!
> Sowas kann doch nicht angehen? Die Politiker verzapfen
> da oben ja schon seit Jahren ihren Mist, aber wenigstens
> das müssen sie doch ändern können! Raus mit den
> ...



ja du auf jeden fall


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ja du auf jeden fall


Rofl, du machst dich über mein Alter lustig und bringst selber nichts sinnvolles aufs Parkett! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rofl, du machst dich über mein Alter lustig und bringst selber nichts sinnvolles aufs Parkett!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nee, also bei euren argumentationen kann man als denkender mensch wirklich nur mit offenem mund daneben stehen und hoffe das von euch nie jemand wichtige entscheidungen treffen darf.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> nee, also bei euren argumentationen kann man als denkender mensch wirklich nur mit offenem mund daneben stehen und hoffe das von euch nie jemand wichtige entscheidungen treffen darf.


Okay, dann lassen wir sie weiter prügeln, solangs mich net trifft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Bist Du zu blöd Argumentationen zu erkennen? Wir haben nichts argumetiert, wie haben uns beschwert.

Natur, gib Vreen 2 Zellen!


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Okay, dann lassen wir sie weiter prügeln, solangs mich net trifft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




da siehst du einmal was im fernsehen und direkt sind alle ausländer (was auch immer du darunter verstehst) gewalttäter?
jemand der so beeinflussbar ist wie du sollte privatfernsehen und bildzeitungsverbot bekommen.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> da siehst du einmal was im fernsehen und direkt sind alle ausländer (was auch immer du darunter verstehst) gewalttäter?
> jemand der so beeinflussbar ist wie du sollte privatfernsehen und bildzeitungsverbot bekommen.


Ja, und wer die Welt nicht sehen will wie sie ist, der macht einfach die Augen zu ne! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erfunden ham die das bestimmt net! Wir kommen in den Knast wenn wir das machen,
aber die dürfen das ne, die sind ja schon wieder frei! Find ich echt super!

Edit: nein, ausländer sind nicht gewalttäter, aber in deutschland fallen sie doch recht häufig auf, wenn auch nicht alle.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen, wo ist das schlagende Argument? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Ich machs für ihn:

"Bin mal auf Klo, den Angstsch*** wegmachen..."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ne, ohne Witz, muss mal Blase leeren, bg.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich machs für ihn:
> 
> "Bin mal auf Klo, den Angstsch*** wegmachen..."
> 
> ...


Viel Glück!


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, und wer die Welt nicht sehen will wie sie ist, der macht einfach die Augen zu ne!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das ist mal wieder son typisches thema wo ne diskussion oder auch eine argumentation einfach keinen sinn macht,
wenn man sich vernünftig mit nem thema auseinandersetzen will muss man ein thema von mehr als einer seite betrachten, und vor allem muss man seine eigene meinung in frage stellen können.
in der glotze zeigen sie die populistischen ausschnitte eines gewalttätigen angriffs gegen einen rentner, ganz deutschland hält den atem an da es jugendliche mit migrationshintergrund sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
eine woche später wird ein weiterer rentner in heilbronn zusammengeschlagen, von einem 19-jährigen Bosnier, einem 16-jährigen Türken und einem 22-jährigen Deutschen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lief das auf rtl?
gerade gestern erst liest man als absolute randnotiz irgendwo im internet das in köln ein deutscher einen anderen deutschen lebensgefährlich zusammengeschlagen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
lief übrigens auch nicht auf rtl.
jo, die gewalt ist allgegenwärtig, aber nur wenns "ausländer" sind klatschen pfeifen wie du in die hände und würden, wenn sie alt genug wären spastis wie den koch wählen der mit seiner überaus durchschaubar populistischen wahlkampagnie gerade die ganzen unzufriedenen bauern einfängt.

sowas fällt hier mit sicherheit auf keinen fruchtbaren boden, das ist mir klar,
wahrscheinlich brauch man einfach mehr wissen, bildung, lebenserfahrung oder was weiss ich um sowas beurteilen zu können.


----------



## gottdrak (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> das ist mal wieder son typisches thema wo ne diskussion oder auch eine argumentation einfach keinen sinn macht,



Da hol ich mir doch glatt n' Bier!


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> das ist mal wieder son typisches thema wo ne diskussion oder auch eine argumentation einfach keinen sinn macht,
> wenn man sich vernünftig mit nem thema auseinandersetzen will muss man ein thema von mehr als einer seite betrachten, und vor allem muss man seine eigene meinung in frage stellen können.
> in der glotze zeigen sie die populistischen ausschnitte eines gewalttätigen angriffs gegen einen rentner, ganz deutschland hält den atem an da es jugendliche mit migrationshintergrund sind
> 
> ...


Lol, ich brauch also Bildung...

Zu den Deutschen... Wenn ein Deutscher jemanden vermöbelt, kommt er in den Knast. Klar soweit?
Wenn aber ein Ausländer, welcher von uns Arbeit und Geld kriegt, einen anderen verprügelt, dann darf
er das ohne folgenden Knastaufenthalt? Dann darf er das ohne bestraft zu werden?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen, mir gehts nicht darum, wie oft, wann und wo etwas passiert.

Es geht um die Tatsache, dass diese Leute ausgewiesen werden sollten und in IHREM Land die Strafe bekommen. Zusätzlich zu einer absoluten Einreiseverweigerung.

Mir ist völlig klar, das Gewalt in diesem Ausmaß nichts mit dem Herkunftsland zu tun hat. Aber zu einem gewissen Teil sehr wohl mit der Idiologie die einige Länder pflegen.


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol, ich brauch also Bildung...
> 
> Zu den Deutschen... Wenn ein Deutscher jemanden vermöbelt, kommt er in den Knast. Klar soweit?
> Wenn aber ein Ausländer, welcher von uns Arbeit und Geld kriegt, einen anderen verprügelt, dann darf
> er das ohne folgenden Knastaufenthalt? Dann darf er das ohne bestraft zu werden?




wie kommst du eigentlich auf so einen quatsch?
glaubst du wirklich wenn man keinen deutschen pass hat kann man machen was man will?

mal bewusst auf das thema was du mit dem gewaltvideoskandal in verbindung bringst,
der typ um den es geht wird in deutschland geboren (also ist er nur ein genetischer "ausländer" falls es sowas ja gibt in deiner welt).
sein vater war jahrelang im knast wegen körperverletzung und drogenmissbrauch,
sein bruder war auch jahrelang im knast und ist letztendlich sogar ausgewiesen worden, wegen drogenmissbrauch, körperverletzung und diebstahl.
er selber war wohl als kind schon extrem auffällig und ist mit 14 das erste mal kriminel aufgefallen, 
was wiederrum ganz viele andere menschen sämtlicher konfessionen und staatsbürgerschaften auch passiert.
und er sitzt im moment im knast, und es droht ihm momentan die abschiebung obwohl er in deutschland geboren ist,
also wovon redest du bitte überhaupt?


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Vreen, mir gehts nicht darum, wie oft, wann und wo etwas passiert.
> 
> Es geht um die Tatsache, dass diese Leute ausgewiesen werden sollten und in IHREM Land die Strafe bekommen. Zusätzlich zu einer absoluten Einreiseverweigerung.
> 
> Mir ist völlig klar, das Gewalt in diesem Ausmaß nichts mit dem Herkunftsland zu tun hat. Aber zu einem gewissen Teil sehr wohl mit der Idiologie die einige Länder pflegen.




wie gesagt, er ist in deutschland geboren,
es ist sein land.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> wie kommst du eigentlich auf so einen quatsch?
> glaubst du wirklich wenn man keinen deutschen pass hat kann man machen was man will?
> 
> mal bewusst auf das thema was du mit dem gewaltvideoskandal in verbindung bringst,
> ...



Ich weiß nicht bei welchem von den Vorfällen es war, aber bei einem sind die Täter einen Tag danach frei gekommen. Und, nein, ich glaub nicht, dass man ohne deutschen Pass alles machen kann, aber es wird nicht
streng genug durch gegriffen (damit meine ich bei allen Gewaltdelikten o. Drogenhandel oder whatever)!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> wie gesagt, er ist in deutschland geboren,
> es ist sein land.



Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst, von welchem Typen ICH gesprochen habe, dann bin ich ruhig. Aber wie du vielleicht feststellst, wenn du meine Posts genauer durchliest, spreche ich voll und ganz von Migranten.

Ich habe niemals präzise von einem (Den du meinst) Fall gesprochen.


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht bei welchem von den Vorfällen es war, aber bei einem sind die Täter einen Tag danach frei gekommen. Und, nein, ich glaub nicht, dass man ohne deutschen Pass alles machen kann, aber es wird nicht
> streng genug durch gegriffen (damit meine ich bei allen Gewaltdelikten o. Drogenhandel oder whatever)!



aha, du weisst es nicht genau aber reisst hier mal einfach provisorisch deinen mund auf und machst die welle?
andere 13jährige lesen den scheiss, fragen nicht nach und behalten nur noch im kopf das ausländer in deutschland für straftaten nicht bestraft werden.
ganz prima prinzip.

und selbst wenn bei irgendeinem "vorfall" ein Verdächtiger oder Täter (das können wir ja leider auch nicht genau klären da du nicht weisst wovon du redest) einen tag später freigelassen wurde (in uhaft, bewährung etc das wissen wir ja alle nicht) liegt das nicht am rechtssystem allgemein sondern am jeweiligen richter und staatsanwalt du pfeife.


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst, von welchem Typen ICH gesprochen habe, dann bin ich ruhig. Aber wie du vielleicht feststellst, wenn du meine Posts genauer durchliest, spreche ich voll und ganz von Migranten.
> 
> Ich habe niemals präzise von einem (Den du meinst) Fall gesprochen.




was weiss ich wovon du redest,
jedenfalls bist du auf den quatsch von lurock ein und abgegangen, also liegt es nahe davon auszugehen das du das gleiche meinst.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> was weiss ich wovon du redest,
> jedenfalls bist du auf den quatsch von lurock ein und abgegangen, also liegt es nahe davon auszugehen das du das gleiche meinst.



Falsch, ich spreche insgesammt von der Kriminalität von Migranten hier in Deutschland.

EDIT: Ach ja, und wenn du nicht weißt, von was ich rede, dann solltest du ruhig sein. Oder nachfragen.


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Falsch, ich spreche insgesammt von der Kriminalität von Migranten hier in Deutschland.
> 
> EDIT: Ach ja, und wenn du nicht weißt, von was ich rede, dann solltest du ruhig sein. Oder nachfragen.




ich hab nie mit dir diskutiert sondern mit lurock,
bei ihm wusste ich worüber er redet,
also klappe zu


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> aha, du weisst es nicht genau aber reisst hier mal einfach provisorisch deinen mund auf und machst die welle?
> andere 13jährige lesen den scheiss, fragen nicht nach und behalten nur noch im kopf das ausländer in deutschland für straftaten nicht bestraft werden.
> ganz prima prinzip.
> 
> und selbst wenn bei irgendeinem "vorfall" ein Verdächtiger oder Täter (das können wir ja leider auch nicht genau klären da du nicht weisst wovon du redest) einen tag später freigelassen wurde (in uhaft, bewährung etc das wissen wir ja alle nicht) liegt das nicht am rechtssystem allgemein sondern am jeweiligen richter und staatsanwalt du pfeife.


Uuuh, nur weil ich nicht weiß bei welchem der 3 oder 4 Vorfälle das war, meinst du jetzt das wär Unsinn,
aber wenn du dich mit dem auseinandersetzen würdest, was ich eigentlich als den springenden Punkt erachte, wäre das dann zu schwer?Ich wiederhole es gerne nocheinmal, es geht darum, dass die Leute egal welche, egal wo, egal wann, mit sowas nicht durchkommen dürfen! Und das mit Ausländern ist nochmal eine Steigerung, was die sich da erlauben!


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Uuuh, nur weil ich nicht weiß bei welchem der 3 oder 4 Vorfälle das war, meinst du jetzt das wär Unsinn,
> aber wenn du dich mit dem auseinandersetzen würdest, was ich eigentlich als den springenden Punkt erachte, wäre das dann zu schwer?Ich wiederhole es gerne nocheinmal, es geht darum, dass die Leute egal welche, egal wo, egal wann, mit sowas nicht durchkommen dürfen! Und das mit Ausländern ist nochmal eine Steigerung, was die sich da erlauben!




was ist den konkret der springende punkt?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich hab nie mit dir diskutiert sondern mit lurock,
> bei ihm wusste ich worüber er redet,
> also klappe zu



Du hast gegen die Meinung von Lurock geeifert, da ich diese im großen und ganzen unterstütze, muss ich ja (und nicht nur Lurock) auf deine Posts eingehen.

Es ist lediglich eine Diskussion.


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du hast gegen die Meinung von Lurock geeifert, da ich diese im großen und ganzen unterstütze, muss ich ja (und nicht nur Lurock) auf deine Posts eingehen.
> 
> Es ist lediglich eine Diskussion.




es ist lediglich hirnverbrannter mitte rechtskonservativer dünnschiss den ihr hier verzapft,
aber das ist man ja schon fast gewöhnt, deswegen versuche ich das aufzuzählen was alles falsch ist an den "fakten" die lurock aufzählt, eben zu diesem konkreten beispiel,
und da gibts wie gesagt ne ganze menge.
deine meinung ist nicht abgreifbar da ohne substanz aber du drängelst dich halt die ganze irgendwie dazwischen und willst mit mir reden,
wie ein kleines kind das nach aufmerksamkeit giert.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> was ist den konkret der springende punkt?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Willst du mich verkackeiern?
Dann wiederhole ich die Wiederholung:


> Ich wiederhole es gerne nocheinmal, es geht darum, dass die Leute egal welche, egal wo, egal wann, mit sowas nicht durchkommen dürfen! Und das mit Ausländern ist nochmal eine Steigerung, was die sich da erlauben!


So? Oder soll ichs darauf begrenzen, 
dass es zu viele assoziale Leute gibt, 
welche nur scheiße bauen und welche
wir hier nicht brauchen?

Edit meint: Das bezieht sich nicht nur auf Ausländer,
auch auf Inländer, welche einfach zu unschlau sind
der Allgemeinheit einen Gefallen zu tun und den Mist
den sie verzapfen, von wegen Gewalt und Drogen,
sein zu lassen.


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Willst du mich verkackeiern?
> ...




alles klar, also greifst du in deiner feurigen rede nicht die ausländer an sondern die kriminalität und das ganze "schlechte" auf der welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

sorry das ich da lachen muss, interessant wie schnell aus 

das dreisteste war ja noch, dass einer von den
gerufen hat "Scheiß Deutscher!

Die sollten mal überlegen von wem sie
ihr Geld bekommen und wer sie hier wohnen lässt... Und dann mit mehreren
Leute auf einen älteren Herren einprügeln... boah, alle in einen Bus und
ab mit ins Meer! 

und 

Raus mit den
Idioten die meinen sie könnten auf unsere Kosten leben
uns beschimpfen und verprügeln!

was sich mit verlaub nicht besonders reflektiert und unvoreingenommen anhört eine allgemeine kritik an das schlechte in jedem menschen egal welcher kultureller oder nationaller hintergrund sich dahinter verbirgt.
plötzlich sind alle gleich, wir umarmen und küssen uns und frieden kommt übers königreich.
alter, selten son scheiss gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> alles klar, also greifst du in deiner feurigen rede nicht die ausländer an sondern die kriminalität und das ganze "schlechte" auf der welt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, so in etwa, wobei ich, wie mehrmals erwähnt, finde, dass es die (oder einige) Ausländer hier auf die Spitze treiben.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> es ist lediglich hirnverbrannter mitte rechtskonservativer dünnschiss den ihr hier verzapft,
> aber das ist man ja schon fast gewöhnt, deswegen versuche ich das aufzuzählen was alles falsch ist an den "fakten" die lurock aufzählt, eben zu diesem konkreten beispiel,
> und da gibts wie gesagt ne ganze menge.
> deine meinung ist nicht abgreifbar da ohne substanz aber du drängelst dich halt die ganze irgendwie dazwischen und willst mit mir reden,
> wie ein kleines kind das nach aufmerksamkeit giert.



Du bist echt zu blöd zum lesen oder? Ich habe schon mehrmals meinen Standpunkt geäußert.

Meine Meinung ist nicht abgreifbar?

Du sagst die ganze Zeit nur (vereinfacht dargestellt) "Schwachsinn", "Du redest Müll" und "So ein Unsinn". DU zeigst nicht wie deine Meinung zum dem Thema ist, du stellst die Meinung von mir und Lurock lediglich als dumm dar.

Beweise doch das Gegenteil, von dem was wir hier so behaupten.

Lurock hat Recht. Einige Leute werden einfach frei gelassen, obwohl sie ein Gewaltverbrechen begangen haben. Sei es ein Deutscher oder ein Ausländer. Das momentan die äusländischen Gewalttäter durch unglaubliche Gewaltbereitschaft auffallen ist nur Zufall - oder das Zeichen, dass die Politik einschreiten muss.

Das hat nichts mit Rechtsradikalismuss zu tun, wenn ich verlange, das die betreffenden Täter ausgewiesen werden.


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, so in etwa, wobei ich, wie mehrmals erwähnt, finde, dass es die (oder einige) Ausländer hier auf die Spitze treiben.




ja, das stimmt natürlich, und das weisst du aus der populistischen presse,
ein deutscher muss in deutschland schon jemanden töten oder foltern um auf die erste seite der bildzeitung zu kommen, im gegensatz zu migranten.
wenn du darüber 5 minuten nachdenken würdest, würdest du mein bild von dir völlig zerstören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bye...


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ja, das stimmt natürlich, und das weisst du aus der populistischen presse,
> ein deutscher muss in deutschland schon jemanden töten oder foltern um auf die erste seite der bildzeitung zu kommen, im gegensatz zu migranten.
> wenn du darüber 5 minuten nachdenken würdest, würdest du mein bild von dir völlig zerstören
> 
> ...


Ahja, hab ich irgendwas davon gesagt das ein Deutscher jmd foltern oder töten muss um bestraft werden zu müssen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ja ich glaube du hast Recht, wenn ich _nur_ 5 min. darüber nachdenken würde käme ich zu demselben Ergebnis wie du!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Siehe Focus TV. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du bist echt zu blöd zum lesen oder? Ich habe schon mehrmals meinen Standpunkt geäußert.
> 
> Meine Meinung ist nicht abgreifbar?
> 
> ...




aber das werden sie doch sofern keine staatsbürgerschaft da ist.
2007 sind mehr menschen ausgewiesen worden als die letzten jahre davor.
das problem ist einfach ihr wisst nicht worüber ihr redet, in vielen fällen ist eine ausweisung für den betreffenden schlimmer als ein jahrzehnt im knast und kann aufgrund eventueller politischer verfolgungen auch den tot bedeuten.
es ist von einem verantwortungsvollen und modernen staatssystem von fall zu fall zu entscheiden wann eine solch extremes urteil gefällt werden sollte,
ihr wollt schnellere und stärkere bestrafung, danach schreit ihr ohne jeglichen sachverstand, und das bedeutet dann wahrscheinlich mehr ausweisungen ohne das man wirklich beurteilen kann ob sie gerechtfertigt sind, falls es sowas gibt.
ich für meinen teil hatte auch schonmal ne anzeige wegen körperverletzung am hals, ich hab mich zwar nur gewährt aber da der andere pisser verloren hatte hat er die sache natürlich anders dargestellt.
wär mir das in einem land wie dem in dem ihr anscheinend leben wollt passiert wär ich vielleicht schnell und ungerecht ausgewiesen und vielleicht lebenslang in knast gekommen oder schlimmeres.

„Nicht Ausländer sind die Feinde, sondern Kriminelle"


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ahja, hab ich irgendwas davon gesagt das ein Deutscher jmd foltern oder töten muss um bestraft werden zu müssen?



nein, hast du nicht, aber darum gehts auch nicht sondern darum woher du deine informationen hast,
glaubst du denn wirklich das, wenn 2 deutsche den rentner zusammengeschlagen hätten, würdest du auch soviel davon hören, im fernsehen, internet, zeitung, radio etc etc?
und genau da fängt das rechtskonservative an,
zu unterscheiden wer etwas tut.

hmm, ich hab mich wohl geirrt,
du bist nicht zu retten.


----------



## Rodney (11. Januar 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeervus!


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> nein, hast du nicht, aber darum gehts auch nicht sondern darum woher du deine informationen hast,
> glaubst du denn wirklich das, wenn 2 deutsche den rentner zusammengeschlagen hätten, würdest du auch soviel davon hören, im fernsehen, internet, zeitung, radio etc etc?
> und genau da fängt das rechtskonservative an,
> zu unterscheiden wer etwas tut.
> ...


Nein, ich werde vllt im fernsehen weniger davon hören, aber wie oft soll ich denn
noch sagen, dass meine Aussagen über die Gewalttätigkeit sich auf die
Allgemeinheit beziehen? Nur sind manche Ausländer halt viel auffälliger,
aber wenn das Deutsche wären würde mich das genauso aufregen. Aber
es sind nun mal die Vorfälle die in jedermans Mund sind, welche ich
aufgegriffen habe.

Edit meint auch, dass ich nicht mehr zu retten bin.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Insgesammt, wenn man beide Seiten betrachtet, dann kommt man nur auf eines:

Verschärfung des Jugendstrafgesetzes. Ob deutsch oder ein Migrant. Die Bestrafung muss härter werden.

Ich für meinen Teil finde die amerikanischen Bootcamps für Wiederholungsstraftäter für angebracht.



Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass bestimmte Personen, die mit 17 oder jünger, eine Straftat begangen haben (Schwere Körperverletzung etc.) mit einer lächerlichen Bewährungsstrafe abgetan werden.

*Die müssen es spüren!*


----------



## Rodney (11. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Insgesammt, wenn man beide Seiten betrachtet, dann kommt man nur auf eines:
> 
> Verschärfung des Jugendstrafgesetzes. Ob deutsch oder ein Migrant. Die Bestrafung muss härter werden.
> 
> ...




Bootcamps sind brutal, aber ja, Wiederholungsstraftäter gehören da hin.


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, ich werde vllt im fernsehen davon hören, aber wie oft soll ich denn
> noch sagen, dass meine Aussagen über die Gewalttätigkeit sich auf die
> Allgemeinheit beziehen? Nur sind manche Ausländer halt viel auffälliger,
> aber wenn das Deutsche wären würde mich das genauso aufregen. Aber
> ...





was bedeutet das denn bitte?
deine aussagen beziehen sich auf die allgemeinheit, was soll man sich darunter vorstellen?
du sagst "die" schlagen uns zusammen, sagen scheiss deutsche, leben auf unsere kosten etc, 
welche allgemeinen informationen bringen dich zu diesen aussagen wenn nicht die aus den medien?
wahrscheinlich ist dir genau das alles die letzten tage selber passiert was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Insgesammt, wenn man beide Seiten betrachtet, dann kommt man nur auf eines:
> 
> Verschärfung des Jugendstrafgesetzes. Ob deutsch oder ein Migrant. Die Bestrafung muss härter werden.
> 
> ...




und wieder beweisst du dein halbwissen,
bootcamops sind nicht zu strafzwecken sondern zu resozialitionszwecken im zusammenhang mit einer reduzierung des strafmasses,
also lieber 1 jahr in der hölle als 5 jahre im normalen knast.
auf die weise sind die leute also noch schneller wieder auf der strasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Ich würde damit nicht auf eine Reduzierung der Strafzeit abzielen, sondern allein auf die Erniedrigung.

Resozialisierung OHNE Strafminderung!


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> was bedeutet das denn bitte?
> deine aussagen beziehen sich auf die allgemeinheit, was soll man sich darunter vorstellen?
> du sagst "die" schlagen uns zusammen, sagen scheiss deutsche, leben auf unsere kosten etc,
> welche allgemeinen informationen bringen dich zu diesen aussagen wenn nicht die aus den medien?
> ...


Ja sagte/sage ich, weil genau _die_ mich zu dem Thema geführt haben wo wir grade sind.
Und jetzt beziehe ich mich auf die Allgemeinheit, was du aber nicht einsiehst, weil ich das
Thema anders begonnen habe. Aber so schwer ist das doch net zu verstehen, ich habe mich
über _die_ aufgeregt und finde, dass man da härter durchgreifen sollte, aber nicht nur _da_ sondern
auch _hier_, bzw. nicht nur bei _denen_, sondern bei _allen_.


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich würde damit nicht auf eine Reduzierung der Strafzeit abzielen, sondern allein auf die Erniedrigung.
> 
> Resozialisierung OHNE Strafminderung!



wie gesagt, du hast keine ahnung,
resozialisierung bedeutet jemanden wieder in die gesellschaft einzugliedern zu können,
das heisst man muss ihn im prinzip entweder motivieren diesen weg zu gehen oder ihn die schattenseiten verbildlichen.
erniedrigen ist meines wissens nach kein begriff aus der sozialpädagogik,
wahrscheinlich fühlst du dich dann nur besser wenn irgendwo "böse" menschen erniedrigt werden.
whatever, selbst das amerikanische strafsystem was international einen ruf hat der nicht weit hinter dem des irans liegt versucht immer mehr in resozialisierungsmassnahmen zu stecken,
der grund liegt auf der hand, in usa ist nicht nur die kriminalitätsrate sondern gerade die rückfallsrate viel höher als bei uns.
soviel zum thema erfolgreiche erniedrigung.


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja sagte/sage ich, weil genau _die_ mich zu dem Thema geführt haben wo wir grade sind.
> Und jetzt beziehe ich mich auf die Allgemeinheit, was du aber nicht einsiehst, weil ich das
> Thema anders begonnen habe. Aber so schwer ist das doch net zu verstehen, ich habe mich
> über _die_ aufgeregt und finde, dass man da härter durchgreifen sollte, aber nicht nur _da_ sondern
> auch _hier_, bzw. nicht nur bei _denen_, sondern bei _allen_.



ich versteh das mit der allgemeinheit wirklich nicht,
versuche mir bitte zu erklären was der unterschied zwischen den medieninformationen und den allgemeinen informationen ist bzw wo sie herkommen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> wie gesagt, du hast keine ahnung,
> *resozialisierung bedeutet jemanden wieder in die gesellschaft einzugliedern zu können,
> das heisst man muss ihn im prinzip entweder motivieren diesen weg zu gehen oder ihn die schattenseiten verbildlichen.*
> erniedrigen ist meines wissens nach kein begriff aus der sozialpädagogik,
> ...



Wie gesagt: Wiederholungsstraftäter. Leute, die es nicht kapieren, dass es so nicht geht.


Davon mal abgesehen bin ich auch für die Todesstrafe. Selbstverständlich nicht für solche Fälle. Aber wie oft kommt die Meldung, dass sich mal wieder ein Pedophiler an einem Kind vergriffen hat. (Und das nicht zum ersten, oder zweiten Mal)

Ab einem gewissen Punkt geht es einfach nichtmehr anders. In beiden Fällen.


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Wiederholungsstraftäter. Leute, die es nicht kapieren, dass es so nicht geht.
> Davon mal abgesehen bin ich auch für die Todesstrafe. Selbstverständlich nicht für solche Fälle. Aber wie oft kommt die Meldung, dass sich mal wieder ein Pedophiler an einem Kind vergriffen hat. (Und das nicht zum ersten, oder zweiten Mal)
> 
> Ab einem gewissen Punkt geht es einfach nichtmehr anders. In beiden Fällen.



das jemand wie du für die todesstrafe ist wundert mich natürlich überhaupt nicht,
die meisten einfach gestricken sind das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich versteh das mit der allgemeinheit wirklich nicht,
> versuche mir bitte zu erklären was der unterschied zwischen den medieninformationen und den allgemeinen informationen ist bzw wo sie herkommen?


Der Unterschied ist, dass die allgemeinen Infos Tatsachen sind, während die Medieninfos "Ausschnitte" teilweise veränderter Tatsachen sind (irgendwie so mein ich). Aber ich habe mich mit meiner Auffassung über die Allgemeinheit nicht auf die Medien bezogen. Diese haben mich lediglich dazu gebracht, das Thema aufzurufen, mit ihren Schilderungen der Vorfälle.


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass die allgemeinen Infos Tatsachen sind, während die Medieninfos "Ausschnitte" teilweise veränderter Tatsachen sind (irgendwie so mein ich). Aber ich habe mich mit meiner Auffassung über die Allgemeinheit nicht auf die Medien bezogen. Diese haben mich lediglich dazu gebracht, das Thema aufzurufen, mit ihren Schilderungen der Vorfälle.





wenn die allgemeinen infos tatsachen sind, woher kommen sie?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> das jemand wie du für die todesstrafe ist wundert mich natürlich überhaupt nicht,
> die meisten einfach gestricken sind das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Achja, das entnimmt du den paar Posts.

Ich bin mit Sicherheit vielschichtiger als so einige Member hier. Aber wie gesagt:



> Du sagst die ganze Zeit nur (vereinfacht dargestellt) "Schwachsinn", "Du redest Müll" und "So ein Unsinn". DU zeigst nicht wie deine Meinung zum dem Thema ist, du stellst die Meinung von mir und Lurock lediglich als dumm dar.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> wenn die allgemeinen infos tatsachen sind, woher kommen sie?


Was hat das denn jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun?
Aber wenn du das abschließen willst, wegen mir.
Wo hast du deine Infos her, die du nach belieben
freudig in das Leben mancher TE`s ballerst und
ihr Leben zerstörst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Achja, das entnimmt du den paar Posts.
> 
> Ich bin mit Sicherheit vielschichtiger als so einige Member hier. Aber wie gesagt:




wenn wir jetzt  noch über die todesstrafe diskutieren wird das ne lange nacht,
grundsätzlich ist die todesstrafe nazischeisse,
der tod kann nicht als bestrafung angesehen werden, eine bestrafung ist grundsätzlich eine beeinflussung zu etwas und von etwas weg,
jemand der tod ist brauch nicht beeinflusst worden zu sein. 
wenn ein individuum der gesellschaft nichts mehr gibt radiert man es aus, egal ob es nach allgemeiner bewertung schlecht ist, psychisch krank oder vielleicht einfach im lebens ganz viel pech gehabt hat.
ergo, was man nicht für lebenswert hält darf nicht leben, der staat darf mehr als der bürger unter gott, nachdem sich staatssysteme wie unseres oder auch das amerikanische immer noch richten.

ich weiss nicht wie man so arrogant sein kann wirklich entscheiden zu können wer den leben und wer den tod verdient hat.
mal ganz abgesehen davon das ich dich mal erleben möchte wenn du dabei bist wenn jemand in gaskammer oder auf dem stuhl stirbt.


----------



## -MH-Elron (11. Januar 2008)

Abend auch!


----------



## Vreen (11. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was hat das denn jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun?
> Aber wenn du das abschließen willst, wegen mir.
> Wo hast du deine Infos her, die du nach belieben
> freudig in das Leben mancher TE`s ballerst und
> ...





meine infos sind in erster linie aus dem netz, manches stammt von populistischen seiten, manches von ganz klar linken seiten, manches aus dem unabhängigen ausland und freien journalisten,
die differenzen sind das interessanteste und wenn man alles vergleicht bleibt manches über was man teilweise glauben kann.

aber nochmal zurück zum thema, du sagt doch die allgemeinen informationen sind die tatsachen,
also sind sie doch besser als die medieninformationen,
dann ist es doch nur normal das ich dich frage woher du diese tatsächlichen informationen hast oder?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> wenn wir jetzt  noch über die todesstrafe diskutieren wird das ne lange nacht,
> grundsätzlich ist die todesstrafe nazischeisse,
> der tod kann nicht als bestrafung angesehen werden, eine bestrafung ist grundsätzlich eine beeinflussung zu etwas und von etwas weg,
> jemand der tod ist brauch nicht beeinflusst worden zu sein.
> ...



Wenn jemand die Todesstrafe verdient hat, dann sind das Unresozialisierbare Verbrecher, wie ich es schon angesprochen habe.

Der Tod ist keine Bestrafung, das stimmt. Die Todesstrafe gilt in meinen Augen als Verdeutlichung, was passiert, wenn sich Menschen "nicht benehmen können".

Also eine Art Drohung für den Abschaum, den es hier auf der Welt gibt.


----------



## Lurock (11. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ....
> aber nochmal zurück zum thema, du sagt doch die allgemeinen informationen sind die tatsachen,
> also sind sie doch besser als die medieninformationen,
> dann ist es doch nur normal das ich dich frage woher du diese tatsächlichen informationen hast oder?


Fast ausschließlich aus dem Internet.
Und mittlerweile sehe ich auch keinen Sinn mehr
in der Diskussion, ich denke nämlich nicht das
du deine meinung ändern wirst. Ich werde meine
sicher nicht ändern.


----------



## Vreen (12. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wenn jemand die Todesstrafe verdient hat, dann sind das Unresozialisierbare Verbrecher, wie ich es schon angesprochen habe.
> 
> Der Tod ist keine Bestrafung, das stimmt. Die Todesstrafe gilt in meinen Augen als Verdeutlichung, was passiert, wenn sich Menschen "nicht benehmen können".
> 
> Also eine Art Drohung für den Abschaum, den es hier auf der Welt gibt.




es ist unmenschlich, primitiv und grenzenlos arrogant,
meiner ansicht nach kanns die todesstrafe in einer wirklich zivilisierten welt nicht geben,
und jeder beführworter sollte mal bei der ausführung dabei sein.
es ist immer einfach schön zuhause im warmen zu sitzen und sich zu überlegen wieviele menschen den tod verdienen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich will alles, das gute ohne das schlechte, solange es arme, reiche, gesunde, kranke und überhaupt unterschiedliche menschen gibt wird es übertretungen momentan aktueller gesetze geben,
die kriminalität wird nie aussterben.
klar gibt es vergehen die ein weiteres zusammenleben mit anderen menschen unmöglichen machen, aber dafür ist das rechtssystem auch da, sich darum zu kümmern.


----------



## Vreen (12. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Fast ausschließlich aus dem Internet.
> Und mittlerweile sehe ich auch keinen Sinn mehr
> in der Diskussion, ich denke nämlich nicht das
> du deine meinung ändern wirst. Ich werde meine
> sicher nicht ändern.




klar, das internet ist die beste und schnellste verbindung zu sämtlichen informationen,
und im gegensatz zu zeitungen, radio und fernsehen weitläufig unabhängiger da die sich nicht verkaufen müssen.
das netz selber ist nur die verbindung zu journalistischer arbeit.

whatever, du kannst oder wohlmehr willst mir also nicht verraten woher deine "tatsächlichen" informationen kommen,
tja, das ist schade, die quelle tatsächlicher informationen wäre für viele menschen wohl interessanter als so mancher heilige grahl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> klar, das internet ist die beste und schnellste verbindung zu sämtlichen informationen,
> und im gegensatz zu zeitungen, radio und fernsehen weitläufig unabhängiger da die sich nicht verkaufen müssen.
> das netz selber ist nur die verbindung zu journalistischer arbeit.
> 
> ...


Okay, dann werde ich das Thema mal für abgeschlossen erklären.
Ich bin dann auch mal zu "weg", zumindest weniger aktiv. Bis
zur nächsten Diskussion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (12. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Okay, dann werde ich das Thema mal für abgeschlossen erklären.
> Ich bin dann auch mal zu "weg", zumindest weniger aktiv. Bis
> zur nächsten Diskussion.
> 
> ...




tschüss, schönen abend noch,
und lies mal ein buch,
vielleicht findest du wirklich irgendwann mal die quelle tatsächlicher allgemeiner informationen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Was die Todesstrafe angeht, bin ich bereit meine Meinung in gewissem Sinne zu verändern. Klar, es bleibt primitiv. Doch wie primitiv sind die, die ich angesprochen habe? Ein ganzes Stück primitiver.

Im großen und ganzen ist die Todesstrafe Schwachsinn, das gebe ich zu. Aber wenn ich in den Nachrichten höre, dass schonwieder irgend so ein kanker Typ ein paar Kinder vergewaltigt und getötet hat, greife ich zu diesem Gedanken. Das liegt aber eher an meiner Persönlichkeit, als dem Glauben an eine Welt, die noch ein Stück gewaltloser ist.

Es gibt nur wenige, die die Todesstrafe verdient haben. Doch diese haben sie verdient mit dem was sie getan haben. Lieber ein Toter mehr, als das Risiko einzugehen, dass dieser Mensch noch weitere tötet. das perfekte Gefängnis gibt es leider nicht.

Also ich komme auf diesen Schluss: Die Todesstrafe bleibt etwas, für die absolut übelsten Fälle. Da diese aber weniger werden (Durch das immer besser werdende System der Verbrechensaufklärung, der Resozialisierung und des Strafvollzugs) kann man sie bald abschaffen, doch jetzt gewiss noch nicht.


----------



## Vreen (12. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Was die Todesstrafe angeht, bin ich bereit meine Meinung in gewissem Sinne zu verändern. Klar, es bleibt primitiv. Doch wie primitiv sind die, die ich angesprochen habe? Ein ganzes Stück primitiver.
> 
> Im großen und ganzen ist die Todesstrafe Schwachsinn, das gebe ich zu. Aber wenn ich in den Nachrichten höre, dass schonwieder irgend so ein kanker Typ ein paar Kinder vergewaltigt und getötet hat, greife ich zu diesem Gedanken. Das liegt aber eher an meiner Persönlichkeit, als dem Glauben an eine Welt, die noch ein Stück gewaltloser ist.
> 
> ...



natürlich sind die primitiver, bzw ich weiss was du damit eigentlich meinst.
ABER natürlcih soll man besser sein als die, es sollte und soll nicht auf einer ebene liegen oder verglichen werden.
wenn jemand tötet darf man ihn noch lange nicht töten, wenn jemand vergewaltigt darf man ihn auch noch lange nicht vergewaltigen.
bzgl deiner aussage was kindesmissbrauch angeht,
ich kann es verstehen.
ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen wenn jemand ann mein kind gehen würde, dann würde ich den jenigen wahrscheinlich auch aufschlitzen oder den schädel einschlagen,
und das wäre es mir auch wert dafür in den knast zu gehen, angst vor einer todesstrafe für mörder würde mich davon nicht abhalten.
aber ich dürfte in dieser emotionalen verfassung auch nicht entscheiden wie andere kinderschänder beurteilt werden,
da müssen fakten sprechen, keine emotionen.
würden alle straftäter so beurteilt wie die familie der opfer es will gäbe es nach einem jahr einen leichenberg bis zur spitze des rathauses.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Niemand mehr zum diskutieren da?

Wo ist Hernwhaga da wenn man ihn braucht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ar, da bist du ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Was die Todesstrafe angeht, bin ich bereit meine Meinung in gewissem Sinne zu verändern. Klar, es bleibt primitiv. Doch wie primitiv sind die, die ich angesprochen habe? Ein ganzes Stück primitiver.
> 
> Im großen und ganzen ist die Todesstrafe Schwachsinn, das gebe ich zu. Aber wenn ich in den Nachrichten höre, dass schonwieder irgend so ein kanker Typ ein paar Kinder vergewaltigt und getötet hat, greife ich zu diesem Gedanken. Das liegt aber eher an meiner Persönlichkeit, als dem Glauben an eine Welt, die noch ein Stück gewaltloser ist.
> 
> ...


Klingt zwar richtig, dennoch bin ich der Todesstrafe eher abgeneigt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> natürlich sind die primitiver, bzw ich weiss was du damit eigentlich meinst.
> ABER natürlcih soll man besser sein als die, es sollte und soll nicht auf einer ebene liegen oder verglichen werden.
> wenn jemand tötet darf man ihn noch lange nicht töten, wenn jemand vergewaltigt darf man ihn auch noch lange nicht vergewaltigen.
> bzgl deiner aussage was kindesmissbrauch angeht,
> ...



Ja das stimmt allerdings. Dennoch bleibe ich der Meinung, dass es die wirklich üblen Fälle (Massenmörder und dieses Gesoks) nicht anders verdient haben.


----------



## Vreen (12. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Klingt zwar richtig, dennoch bin ich der Todesstrafe eher abgeneigt.




das wundert mich


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt allerdings. Dennoch bleibe ich der Meinung, dass es die wirklich üblen Fälle (Massenmörder und dieses Gesoks) nicht anders verdient haben.


Man sollte ihnen die Wahl lassen, im Knast zu vergammeln oder sich selbst aus der Welt zuschaffen.
Selbstmord ist ja nicht mehr strafbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (12. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt allerdings. Dennoch bleibe ich der Meinung, dass es die wirklich üblen Fälle (Massenmörder und dieses Gesoks) nicht anders verdient haben.




viele die leben verdienen den tod, und viele die tod sind verdienen das leben,
kannst du es ihnen geben frodo?
dann sei nicht so schnell mit einem todesurteil bei der hand.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Ich wäre absolut für eine lebenslange Haftstrafe!!!


Aber nicht, wenn die Gefängnisse so sind, wie sie momentan sind. Sprich Ausbruchsgefahr.


----------



## Sweny (12. Januar 2008)

dumdiduuuu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Gn8 Leute bin jetzt mal ganz weg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: Juhuu2k posts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Gz und Gn8.


----------



## -MH-Elron (12. Januar 2008)

Noch jemand auf?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Jo ich, aber wohl nichtmehr lange.


----------



## Mondryx (12. Januar 2008)

Ich auch noch, ordentlich Ehre farmen^^


----------



## -MH-Elron (12. Januar 2008)

Muss hier mal regelmäßiger reinschauen...mal sehen, obs hier ne anständige ABG-Com gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Ups, eben gesehen, dass es hier ne zeitliche Beschränkung nach "oben" gibt...sry^^


----------



## Lonith (12. Januar 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich auch noch, ordentlich Ehre farmen^^




ohhhhh ja me2 aber hab kein bock weil horde in av nur am loosen is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

Lonith, du bist raus.
Wer um 7:00 in einem Thread postet in dem nam nur ziwschen 21 und 6 posten draf, ist raus.

An alle andren: Gutn Abend.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Hast du aber glaub ich auch schon gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (12. Januar 2008)

Re 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit starken Krämpfen im Bein, ----> Ski fahren gewesen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Ach deshalb hast du dich nicht blicken lassen...kann ja nicht wahr sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (12. Januar 2008)

Hat aber Spaß gemacht.
Immer die Skischulpfeifen ausgelacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Ahja, naja, jedem das seine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (12. Januar 2008)

Hehe. Kaum ausm Urlaub zurück und direkt mal n 21 Zöller angeschlossen. Läuft zurzeit auf ner Aufläsung von 1360x1024x32 (oder so ähnlich), muss ich die Tage nochmal hochschrauben. Und dann den alten wieder anschließen und DualMonitoring machen. Das könnte dann pr0n werden. Aber ich drifte ab.

Was ist das Thema diese Nacht, bzw., ham wir überhaupt eins?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

Bei mir geht's jetzt dann (...9 auch auf die Piste.
Muhi.
Und NEIN, ich ahbe noch nie auserzeitlich hier reingeschrieben.


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Was ist das Thema diese Nacht, bzw., ham wir überhaupt eins?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




What the hell is wrong with you?
Seit wann gibts hier sinnvolle Themen??


----------



## Kangrim (12. Januar 2008)

^
|
|
Dein Avatar find ich toll^^
Naja ich schreib mich hier auch nochmal ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (12. Januar 2008)

Seit never.

Aber sinnlose.

Okay, schreiben wie übers Skifahren.

1.: Skifahren ist toll.
2.: Skifahren macht spaß.
3.: Beim Skifahren kann man toll fluchen, und vorallem Snowboarder mit allerhand phantasievollen Perversitäten in Verbingun bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Ich kann nicht Skifahren.. (körperiche Gründe)

Wir brauchen ein anderes Thema... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (12. Januar 2008)

Weißt du, wie ich es hasse, mit dem Mauszeiger über das X vom Fenster zu kommen, und dann versehentlich zu klicken? JEDES MAL. X_X


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Hast Firefox?


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

Ich bin einer deiner Snowboarder-Freunde, nur zur Info.


----------



## Veragron (12. Januar 2008)

Ja. t.t

Ich sollte einfach mal die Mausauflösung runterschrauben. 2800 dpi sind wohl doch etwas zu viel.

Edit: Soll keine Verallgemeinerung sein, und ich hab auch nichts gegen die die das Board beherrschen und rücksichtsvoll fahren, aber die Fraktion, die einfach nur dahinbrettert und sich alle Nase lang auf die Schnauze setzt, kann ich weder leiden noch verstehen. Zumal sich viele etwa so rücksichtsvoll verhalten wie ein Zementlaster gegenüber einer Schildkröte.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Nabend ihr Bonsaimännchen!


----------



## Veragron (12. Januar 2008)

Tag du Drucklufthupe!


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Uuuuh Veragron ist auch wieder!
WB, alte Geschirrspülmittelflasche!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo du Gesichtsmatratze!


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Boah ihr geht ja übelst ab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (12. Januar 2008)

Sagt der richtige. ö.Ö


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Haahaa, der war sinnfrei.
Wie wärs mit nem Thema? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (12. Januar 2008)

Blumentöpfe aufm Bildschirm!!111!111!11!1elfdrölfzwölf.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Erm, ok....ne ist klar...


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Ich hab nen schwarzen Topf auf meinem alten Bildschirm, war zum rein pissen beim Raiden.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Bah das ist ja abartig!

/close pls

:X


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

Panik?


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Klar, ich steh auf Panik.


----------



## Veragron (12. Januar 2008)

Qui desirat pacem, bellum praeparat.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Ich steh in Latein auf 5...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte es noch nichtmal....zum Glück. <.<


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

Ich hab garkein Latein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Ich habs lieber nochn paar Jahre und mach mein Abi, danach hab ich mehr Chance auf irgendwas was Geld bringt, als wenn ich hier sitzen bleibe und Chips fresse.... obwohl.... is ja eigentlich ganz bequem...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Und was bringt dir Latein in der Zukunft?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und was bringt dir Latein in der Zukunft?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich muss Latein machen, ohne Latein, 
kein Gym ohne das kein Abi ohne Abi... 
Schon zu nah an Hartz Fear... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nagut, etwas übertrieben, aber so habch
bessere Aussichten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Du kommst ohne Latein auf kein Gym? Wäre mir neu...


----------



## Thoraros (12. Januar 2008)

Ist auch völliger Quatsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Aah, scheiß Avatar, das will sich nicht drehen...

Nochmal. >.<


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

Sie schwimmt vorbei,
Bemerkt mich nicht
Ich bin im Schatten
Sie ist das Licht

*sing*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Rammstein - Feuer und Wasser


----------



## Thoraros (12. Januar 2008)

Rammstein 4ever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

Klar, wir können auch "Liedtexte erraten" spielen!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Hmm, naja, bei enigen Sachen kommt man aber ganz und garnicht drauf...


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du kommst ohne Latein auf kein Gym? Wäre mir neu...


Quatsch, aber man muss eine Fremdsprache wählen und Franz ist schwul!


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Quatsch, aber man muss eine Fremdsprache wählen und Franz ist schwul!




Wahre Worte.
Das hätt' ich vielleicht vorher wissen müssen.


----------



## Thoraros (12. Januar 2008)

Willkommen im Club -.-

Edit fürs Songraten: Du bist, was du isst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Ja.

Also Liedtexte erraten?

Du bezahlst für ihren Segen, für die Angst vor dem Tod,
dein Geld hält sie am Leben gibt ihn ihr täglich Brot......

Na, wer kennts?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Da hast du allerdings Recht. Be Frauen klingt es leicht sexy, bei Männern klingt es einfach nur schwul...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Also Liedtexte erraten?
> 
> ...



B.O. - Kirche


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> B.O. - Kirche


Richtig, du bis dran.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Es war einmal ein König, an Land und Ziegen reich.
Der saß auf seinem Throne, finster und bleich.

Was er sinnt ist Schrecken, was er blickt ist Wut.
Was er spricht ist Geisel, was er schreit ist Blut.


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

InEx - Spielmannsfluch


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

K, Rodney war faster...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Jop, du bist dran.

EDIT: Falsch Lurock, ganz falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

Öhm, lass ma denken.
Mal schauen, ob ihr das kennt.

We had you down on your knees
We were kicking you in the head
We tried to hang you from the trees
We didn't stop until you were dead
(...)
We must bury you so deep
That no one should find you


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Da geb ich mich geschlagen...


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Öhm, lass ma denken.
> Mal schauen, ob ihr das kennt.
> 
> We had you down on your knees
> ...


Katatonia - We must bury you... oder so?


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

Für den Fall dass "Katatonia" dir was sagt, dank noch mal nach.
Für dan Fall dass "Katatonia" dir nichts sagt, sorg dafür, dass es dir etwas sagt.

Tante Edith sagt: Jawohl, Lurock. Datt STÜÜÜÜMMT!


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

K, dann bin ich wohl dran....

The all prophetic incantation
I was here before the beginning came
And I am the one to come after all myths and gods
Remain I shall beyond the end ov days

[...]

Eat the weak!
Fuck the flesh!
Slit the throat!
Consume the dead!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Dat is doch wieder irgend sone Growlscheiße die du dir tagtäglich rein ziehst...son Schund, wovon man nichts versteht. -.-


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dat is doch wieder irgend sone Growlscheiße die du dir tagtäglich rein ziehst...son Schund, wovon man nichts versteht. -.-


Ich habs aber in dem Forum schon mal erwähnt,
ich glaube im "Was ist die härteste Band?"-Fred,
undzwar hatte ich den Spruch mal in meiner Sig...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Gorgoroth?


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Gorgoroth?


Wrong, aber die letzten 3 Buchstaben stimmen...


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

Behemoth's Prometherion, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Behemoth's Prometherion, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


Ja, du bist dran!


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin so klug - K-l-u-k!

Hear the rime of the ancient mariner
See his eye as he stops one of three
Mesmerises one of the wedding guests
Stay here and listen to the nightmares of the sea.
And the music plays on, as the bride passes by
Caught by his spell and the mariner tells his tale.

~Um 23:30 hau ich mich hin. Sollet das Lied bis dahin nicht gelöst sein, löse ich auf.~


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Iron Maiden - Rime of the Ancient Mariner, hab ich in der Playlist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (12. Januar 2008)

Wunderbar, jemand der wahre Kultur schätzen kann.
Du darfst.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Meine Fresse bin ich imba...

All I see is Terror
All I see is pain
All I see is mothers dragging children to their graves
A curse as old as time, An armageddon misery
Spectators of a World in ruins
Hypnotized I'm staring at


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

keeeine Ahnung...


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> keeeine Ahnung...


Rodney hats schon über ICQ aufgelöst, aber er kann net ins Forum posten...

Kreator - Impossible Brutality

Ich sag einfach ma du bist dran.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Ach ne, zu zweit is kacke. Ich habs eh nicht so mit englischen Texten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Dann nur mit Rammstein-Texten?^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

DAS ist ne gute Idee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, mom, kurz überlegen...

EDIT:

Die Nacht öffnet ihren Schoß.
Das Kind heißt Einsamkeit.
Es ist kalt und regungslos.
Ich weine leise in die Zeit.

Ich weiß nicht wie du heißt.
Doch ich weiß, dass es dich gibt.
Ich weiß dass irgendwann,
irgendwer mich liebt.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Kk... Ich wadde...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> DAS ist ne gute Idee.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Stirb nicht vor mir?
Schwer, aber ich glaube das is richtisch....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Jop stimmt. Meiner Meinung nach eines der geilsten Lieder. Aber nichts übertrifft Ohne Dich - Besonders das Video ist das schönste, was ich je in der Musikszene gesehen habe.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

So... da hamma doch wat...

Jetzt fängt der Mann zu weinen an
Heimlich schiebt sich eine Wolke
Fragt sich Was hab ich getan
Vor die Sonne es wird kalt
Ich wollte nur zur Aussicht gehen
Die Menschen laufen aus den Reihen
Und in den Abendhimmel sehen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Das ist doch eindeutig "Spring!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Jo, das ist ein verdammt cooles Lied...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Rammstein - Ein Mensch brennt.
Rammstein - Fleischgeruch in der Luft.
Rammstein - Ein Kind stirbt.
Rammstein - Die Sonne scheint.

Rammstein - Ein Flammenmeer.
Rammstein - Blut gerinnt auf dem Asphalt.
Rammstein - Mütter schrein'.
Rammstein - Die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Das ist Rammstein von Rammstein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Bingo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Dann....

Der erste Schnee das Grab bedeckt
Hat ganz sanft das Kind geweckt
In einer kalten Winternacht
Ist das kleine Herz erwacht


----------



## Zorkal (12. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Rammstein - Ein Mensch brennt.
> Rammstein - Fleischgeruch in der Luft.
> Rammstein - Ein Kind stirbt.
> Rammstein - Die Sonne scheint.
> ...


Rammstein-Rammstein 
Verdammt bin ich lahm.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Spieluhr.


----------



## Fendrin (12. Januar 2008)

Moin,
bin auch mal wieder da^^
Frag mich wie spät es heute wieder wird.
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

So, auf ein neues:

Ich war ganz allein zu Haus
Die Eltern waren beide aus
Da sah ich plötzlich vor mir stehn
Ein Schächtelchen, nett anzusehn
Ei, sprach ich, wie schön und fein
Das muss ein trefflich Spielzeug sein
Ich zünde mir ein Hölzchen an
Wie's oft die Mutter hat getan

Immer wenn ich einsam bin
Zieht es mich zum Feuer hin
Warum ist die Sonne rund?
Warum werd ich nicht gesund?


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Spieluhr.


Richtig, it`s your turn.


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So, auf ein neues:
> 
> Ich war ganz allein zu Haus
> Die Eltern waren beide aus
> ...


Hilf mir?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hilf mir?



Helfen werd ich dir dabei nicht...


/Spass off


Ja ist richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ich finde den Text hier auch sehr nett. Erst spielt er mit dem Feuer, und dann kommt diese geile Textstelle:

Ich bin verbannt mit Haut und Haar
Verbrannt ist alles ganz und gar
Aus der Asche ganz allein
Steig ich auf zum Sonnenschein


----------



## Zorkal (13. Januar 2008)

Will auch mal was erraten höre aber nix was ihr hört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Will auch mal was erraten höre aber nix was ihr hört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sooorrryy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Jut...

btw: Nabend fendrin.

btt:
Er wird zu seiner Tochter gehen
sie ist schon und jung an Jahren
und dann wird er wie ein Hund
mit eigen Fleisch und Blut sich paaren

Easy!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Tier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Rischtisch.. Du bist dran...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Lass mich deine Träne reiten
Über's Kinn nach Afrika
Wieder in den Schoss der Löwin
Wo ich einst zu Hause war
Zwischen deine langen Beinen
Such den Schnee vom letzten Jahr
Doch es ist kein Schnee mehr da

Lass mich deine Träne reiten
Über Wolken ohne Glück
Der große Vogel schiebt den Kopf
Sanft in sein Versteck zurück
Zwischen deine langen Beine
Sucht den Sand vom letzten Jahr
Doch es ist kein Sand mehr da


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Sehnsucht!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Rischtisch.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Wer Gutes tut dem wird vergeben
So seid recht gut auf allen Wegen
Dann bekommt ihr bald Besuch
Wir kommen mit dem Liederbuch

Wir sind für die Musik geboren
Wir sind die Diener eurer Ohren
Immer wenn ihr traurig seid
Spielen wir für euch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Ein Lied.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Mal wieder richtig...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Jo, wird langsam langweilig. :>

Sie hält immer still
Weil sie gefingert werden will
Bläht sich auf im dürren Gras
Das feuchte Äugelein wird nass

Gefangen in der Finsternis
Sieht sie nie das Licht der Sonne
Vor Geilheit zuckend fleht sie dann
Die Zunge in dem Manne an


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Das Lied heißt "Küss mich", right?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Jop.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

K, erweitern wir auf bo?
Bei 2 deutschen Bands wirds vllt witziger... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Könnens versuchen. Mal guckn ob ichs hin bekomme.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Okay...

Die Zeit heilt Wunden, doch vergessen kann ich nicht.
Die Zeit heilt Wunden, doch ich denke oft an Dich.
Ganz egal, wo Du auch bist, Du weißt so gut wie ich:
Irgendwann seh'n wir uns wieder, in meinem Träumen, in unser'n Liedern.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Nur die besten sterben jung. Hammer Tribute!


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Jo, du bist..


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß es ist nicht leicht, 
wenn man seine Ziele nicht erreicht.
Ich kenne dein Problem, 
ich kann dich gut verstehn'


----------



## Dreamweaver (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo Jungs!

Kann ich mich euch anschließen und bisl mit babbeln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Rammstein - Es ist nicht leicht ein Gott zu sein?


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Dreamweaver schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!
> 
> Kann ich mich euch anschließen und bisl mit babbeln?
> 
> ...


Klar!

@ VölligBuffeD, meine Antwort is eins weiter oben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamweaver (13. Januar 2008)

Mir fällt grad auf wie inaktiv ich doch hier im Forum bin :X


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Falsch. ;>

Ist von den Böhen Onkelz.

EDIT: Hy Dream - plöder Nachtelf*hust, röchel* Sry, Gummibär verschluckt...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Dreamweaver schrieb:


> Mir fällt grad auf wie inaktiv ich doch hier im Forum bin :X


Das lässt sich ändern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Falsch. ;>
> 
> Ist von den Böhen Onkelz.


WTF? Fuck, lös auf, kenn ich net.


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

leute leute ich bin wieder da!! freut euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> leute leute ich bin wieder da!! freut euch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh Noes!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamweaver (13. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> leute leute ich bin wieder da!! freut euch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann, WB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das lässt sich ändern!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das Lied heißt: Ich mache, was ich will


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

was hab ich les verpasst?


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> leute leute ich bin wieder da!! freut euch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh neein!



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das Lied heißt: Ich mache, was ich will


K, schitt.

Hörn wir mit den texten auf und labern mit Dreamy und chopi... k?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh neein!
> K, schitt.
> 
> Hörn wir mit den texten auf und labern mit Dreamy und chopi... k?



^^

Du verlierst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück ist die Seite weitergesprungen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

hab schon befürchtet ihr habt das zum was hört ihr grad thread gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamweaver (13. Januar 2008)

Mir solls recht sein^^ 
Will euch net unterbrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Dreamweaver schrieb:


> Mir solls recht sein^^
> Will euch net unterbrechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach, net schlemm, wayne!
Schlagt mal ein Thema vor!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Dreamweaver schrieb:


> Mir solls recht sein^^
> Will euch net unterbrechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och, nimms nicht so schwer...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Chopi - Nein, der "Rate-Welches-Lied-Das-Ist"-Thread.


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> @Chopi - Nein, der "Rate-Welches-Lied-Das-Ist"-Thread.



ok gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmmm thema?kann mir wer sagen was alles passiert ist als ich nicht da war? (so elchstory sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Ach, mir fällt da nichts ein. Obwohl ich ständig reinglotze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Neues Thema.... mmmh...

Weiße Haut, schwarze lange Haare und nen kleinen Arsch, Oberweite darf variieren...

Auf was steht ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit meint: Habt ihr Angst, oder braucht ihr solange weil ihr noch wählerischer seit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Leicht gebräunt. Haarfarbe alles natürliche ausser rot. Apfelarsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Och und Oberweite... alles was größer als eine doppelte Hand von mir ist, ist VIEL zu groß. (Kenn mich in den Werten nicht aus^^)


----------



## Dreamweaver (13. Januar 2008)

Meine Freundin ist der PC und lieben tuhe ich nur Knut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aaaawas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Leicht gebräunt. Haarfarbe alles natürliche ausser rot. Apfelarsch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, ist auch kompliziert mit dem Brustumfang und Unterbrustumfang Zeugs da...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Dreamweaver schrieb:


> Meine Freundin ist der PC und lieben tuhe ich nur Knut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab aber ein Laptop, da macht sich das mit dem Liebe machen nicht so gut...im Gegensatz zu deinem PC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_Gott laber ich wieder Scheisse._


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich hab aber ein Laptop, da macht sich das mit dem Liebe machen nicht so gut...im Gegensatz zu deinem PC.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach mit dem Disketten-Laufwerk dürftest *du* doch hinkommen!


----------



## Dreamweaver (13. Januar 2008)

Doch, doch^^ klapp das Laptop halt nur halb-auf und schon haste deine "Spalte" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach mit dem Disketten-Laufwerk dürftest *du* doch hinkommen!



Du scheinst dich mit Hardware ja rein garnicht auszukennen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du scheinst dich mit Hardware ja rein garnicht auszukennen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Denkste!

btw: Klickt mal auf die Zahl in der Spalte "Antworten" hinter dem Fred hier...


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Schon alle weg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

War nur AFK, bin aber auch gleich vollkommen weg. ;>


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Schade... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamweaver (13. Januar 2008)

woah ich hab voll den Hunger, weiss aber net was ich Essen soll...
Cornflakes schon gegessen und Nutella Brot auch... evtl. mach ich mir paar asiatische nudeln oder den rest von heute mittag...


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Dreamweaver schrieb:


> woah ich hab voll den Hunger, weiss aber net was ich Essen soll...
> Cornflakes schon gegessen und Nutella Brot auch... evtl. mach ich mir paar asiatische nudeln oder den rest von heute mittag...


Was sind asiatische Nudeln?
Katzenschwänze?


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

bin auch da aber hab ka was ich hier mache sollte wohl ins bett montag gibts weder toll schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> bin auch da aber hab ka was ich hier mache sollte wohl ins bett montag gibts weder toll schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bleib noch! Montag ist erst morgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (13. Januar 2008)

ja montag is wieder alltag...und ich hab morgen noch ne 8 stunden schicht vor mir...*kotz* 

naja momentan gucke ich Onegai Teacher und lach mir einen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bleib noch! Montag ist erst morgen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


7nja ich brauch meine 2wochen um von:
2:00-13.00uhr schlaf auf
23:00-7:30uhr zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (so ca ^^)


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> ja montag is wieder alltag...und ich hab morgen noch ne 8 stunden schicht vor mir...*kotz*
> 
> naja momentan gucke ich Onegai Teacher und lach mir einen ab
> 
> ...


One..wat?
Ich muss heute noch massig lernen... aber vorher geh ich auch noch schlafen, irgendwann....


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> 7nja ich brauch meine 2wochen um von:
> 2:00-13.00uhr schlaf auf
> 23:00-7:30uhr zu kommen
> 
> ...


7:30? Hast dus gut, ich muss um 5 raus!


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 7:30? Hast dus gut, ich muss um 5 raus!



ich wohne ne strasse vonner schule weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh  das zu fuß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> One..wat?
> Ich muss heute noch massig lernen... aber vorher geh ich auch noch schlafen, irgendwann....



Onegai Teacher ist ein "Anime". Der Begriff sollte dir aber was sagen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich wohne ne strasse vonner schule weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Glückspilz, ich muss fahren...



Mondryx schrieb:


> Onegai Teacher ist ein "Anime". Der Begriff sollte dir aber was sagen oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, schon, "ein schwuler Lehrer"? One gay teacher?


----------



## Mondryx (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Glückspilz, ich muss fahren...
> Ja, schon, "ein schwuler Lehrer"? One gay teacher?



könnte man denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne, is ne Frau die damit bezeichnet wird. Was es auf deutsch heißt...kA.


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

wollt ich einfach ma sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

verabschiede mich auch dann mal bbmitö usw ihr wisst ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamweaver (13. Januar 2008)

Rofl! Das ja mal echt gei! Bitter für den Lehrer das er das net kennt...^^


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wollt ich einfach ma sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aaaalt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: Ich bin grad full buffed, geht mal bei ">buffed.de Community" oben rechts auf Mitglieder
und wählt dann unten: "Alle Mitglieder" sortiert nach "Beitragsanzahl" und "absteigend" aus.
Da bin ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (13. Januar 2008)

naja ich würd lustig finden wenn es der lehrer kennen würde. ich als lehrkraft würd dem schüler dann ne passende antwort geben.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> naja ich würd lustig finden wenn es der lehrer kennen würde. ich als lehrkraft würd dem schüler dann ne passende antwort geben.


Die wäre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

hmm ich bin auffer 4 seite... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja bbmitö s.O.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hmm ich bin auffer 4 seite...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ciao und Gn8 chopi!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Ach Lurock, wir sind unter den ersten 10... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ach Lurock, wir sind unter den ersten 10...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: Schreib gefälligst mit, nur lesen ist wie spannen!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Ich gucke Friends, keine Zeit zu spammen. <.<


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich gucke Friends, keine Zeit zu spammen. <.<


Das muss echt toll sein, du guckst das die ganze Zeit, auch
wenn du ma bei ICQ on bist... Das ist nur ne Ausrede stimmts?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Das sind verdammte 11 (!!!) Staffeln!!! 

Was erwartest du??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das sind verdammte 11 (!!!) Staffeln!!!
> 
> Was erwartest du???
> 
> ...


Mmmmh, aha....

Naja, ich guck kein TV, bis auf Simpsons und Newstime.
Vom ersten hab ich noch keine Folge verpasst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Ich guck auch nur wenig Fernsehn. Friends glotz ich über DivXStream.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich guck auch nur wenig Fernsehn. Friends glotz ich über DivXStream.


Ahja, na dann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzw: Hallo an den Rest, das schreiben nicht vergessen!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Blablub... mit meinem Hund muss ichnoch runter. >.<


----------



## Alcasim (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aaaalt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und was ist so toll 2'000 Beiträge mittels spamming erreicht zu haben?


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Und was ist so toll 2'000 Beiträge mittels spamming erreicht zu haben?


Spamming? Ich spamme nicht, ich beteilige mich nur an jedweder Diskussion.


----------



## midknight (13. Januar 2008)

*gähn* Und schon wieder fast 3 uhr. Na wenigstens läuft Clint Eastwood in Tarnklamotten über ne Insel.


----------



## Fendrin (13. Januar 2008)

Tach,
bin auch wieder da...
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

midknight schrieb:


> *gähn* Und schon wieder fast 3 uhr. Na wenigstens läuft Clint Eastwood in Tarnklamotten über ne Insel.


Auf welchem Sender denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Tach,
> bin auch wieder da...
> m.f.g.
> Fen


Nabend Fen


----------



## Fendrin (13. Januar 2008)

Hat irgendwer einen Musik Tip?
Such irgendwas neues... Irgendwas in Richtung (Death / Black) Metal
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Soilwork - Melodic Death Metal


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer einen Musik Tip?
> Such irgendwas neues... Irgendwas in Richtung (Death / Black) Metal
> m.f.g.
> Fen


Nile?
Necrophagist?
Behemoth?
Was ist denn bei dir nicht neu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

ääm moin, huch bin ja net alleine wach


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> ääm moin, huch bin ja net alleine wach


Was definierst du als wach? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (13. Januar 2008)

Wach ist für mich, wenn man noch sturzbetrunken die augen offen halten kann^^


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

*hust* ok bin wach aber angetrunken *kichert*
wach bezeichne ich alles was die augen noch 1mm offen hat und schreiben kann


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Wach ist für mich, wenn man noch sturzbetrunken die augen offen halten kann^^






badhcatha schrieb:


> *hust* ok bin wach aber angetrunken *kichert*
> wach bezeichne ich alles was die augen noch 1mm offen hat und schreiben kann



K, ich bin noch wach.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (13. Januar 2008)

Nile ist nicht sooo mein fall...
Behemoth kenn ich,
und Necrophagist und Soilwork bin ich gerade dabei anzuhören^^
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

So, ich bin weg. Fröhliches Scheisse-Labern wünsch ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch schnell Coal Chamber mit Empty Jar hören, mit dem Hund runer und in die Falle. 

Gn8!


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So, ich bin weg. Fröhliches Scheisse-Labern wünsch ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gn8!


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

*lacht*so stellm man(n) also fest das er noch nicht schläft?! baba


----------



## Fendrin (13. Januar 2008)

Hmm,
über was könnten wir jetz noch labern?
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Soilwork - Melodic Death Metal



Für so Kram hats nen Musikthread

(Den keiner mehr benutzt weils zu mühsam ist für euch Spammer *fg* )


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Nile ist nicht sooo mein fall...
> Behemoth kenn ich,
> und Necrophagist und Soilwork bin ich gerade dabei anzuhören^^
> m.f.g.
> Fen



Diablo und Devildriver lege ich dir hiermit auch ans Herz.

EDIT: @Carcharot: Mühsam nicht unbedingt. Aber viele kommen halt nicht auf die Idee, es auch reinzuschreiben, wenn sie etwas hören/gucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## midknight (13. Januar 2008)

War auf RTL2 aber ist gerade vorbei.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Für so Kram hats nen Musikthread
> 
> (Den keiner mehr benutzt weils zu mühsam ist für euch Spammer *fg* )


Du Hans, das war ein Hör-Vorschlag von VölligBuffeD an Fendrin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lesen du musst junger Jedi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> EDIT: @Carcharot: Mühsam nicht unbedingt. Aber viele kommen halt nicht auf die Idee, es auch reinzuschreiben, wenn sie etwas hören/gucken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sah früher ganz anders aus *g*


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

es gibt hier andere channels?


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> es gibt hier andere channels?


Channels?


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

na dann eben treads..


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> na dann eben treads..


Achso, ja, man munkelt es gäbe noch andere!


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

oh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  darf frau da auch spammen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

So, jetzt bin ich aber wech. Bis nachher Lurock!

Ach und Carcharot - trink nicht so viel. Und wenn, dann gib Schildi was ab. Die hat sich letztens bei mir beschwert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (13. Januar 2008)

> es gibt hier andere channels?



Angeblich...
Aber weder /1, /2, /w /y /g /p funzen... Kann das mal jmd fixn plz?!

Aber wenn wir nicht über Musik reden dürfen, dann reden wird... über WoW^^
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So, jetzt bin ich aber wech. Bis nachher Lurock!
> 
> Ach und Carcharot - trink nicht so viel. Und wenn, dann gib Schildi was ab. Die hat sich letztens bei mir beschwert.
> 
> ...


Jo, bis nachher!




badhcatha schrieb:


> oh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Joa, ich denke...


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

trinken? sag blos hier hat noch einer was? sitze seit 10 min auf dem trockenen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (13. Januar 2008)

Aldi Cola FTW!
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Aldi Cola FTW!
> m.f.g.
> Fen


Boah, danach ist man breit wie Sau!
Das Zeug haut defte!


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

*kopfkratzt* die haben doch zu 
aber die cola von da pusht wirklich extrem...


----------



## Fendrin (13. Januar 2008)

Ich merks schon^^

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> *kopfkratzt* die haben doch zu
> aber die cola von da pusht wirklich extrem...


geschäfte haben nie wirklich zu
du kommst da immer iwie rein um einzukaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> geschäfte haben nie wirklich zu
> du kommst da immer iwie rein um einzukaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du Diiiieeeba!

btw: Immer wenn ich deine Signatur sehe, bekomm ich nen Lachkrampf, sry,
aber "aufmucken gegen rechts" und "Holger BURNER" sind endgeil!


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du Diiiieeeba!
> 
> btw: Immer wenn ich deine Signatur sehe, bekomm ich nen Lachkrampf, sry,
> aber "aufmucken gegen rechts" und "Holger BURNER" sind endgeil!


hab ich mich jetz verraten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schön dass ich dir zu einem lachen verhelfen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (13. Januar 2008)

Bei Aldi, Lidl und Co würd ich das nicht probieren, nach ladenschluss einzukaufen^^

An Silvester vorm Lidl geböllert, und einer hat sich nur gegen die Eingangstür gelehnt... Innerhalb von 2 min war der Sicherheitsdienst + Polizei da...

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hab ich mich jetz verraten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Endlich einer ders locker nimmt!



Fendrin schrieb:


> Bei Aldi, Lidl und Co würd ich das nicht probieren, nach ladenschluss einzukaufen^^
> 
> An Silvester vorm Lidl geböllert, und einer hat sich nur gegen die Eingangstür gelehnt... Innerhalb von 2 min war der Sicherheitsdienst + Polizei da...
> 
> ...


Haahaa! b00ns! Die Tore für die Warenanlieferung sind meistens nicht gesichert, wenn, dann guckt man da als erstes!


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Januar 2008)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Bei Aldi, Lidl und Co würd ich das nicht probieren, nach ladenschluss einzukaufen^^
> 
> An Silvester vorm Lidl geböllert, und einer hat sich nur gegen die Eingangstür gelehnt... Innerhalb von 2 min war der Sicherheitsdienst + Polizei da...
> 
> ...


hättet halt nicht so viel gute laune verbreiten dürfen
is doch klar dass die cops dann aus ihrer langweiligen wache rauskommen und lieber mit euch feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (13. Januar 2008)

Das is mir eigtl ziemlich egal...
Welchen Sinn hätte es bei nem Discounter einzubrechen?
Aber gut, dass du dich da so gut auskennst^^
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

*kopfschüttelt* mei mei... ich geh dann leiber zur tanke um die ecke.. wenns net s kalt wäre


----------



## Fendrin (13. Januar 2008)

> Nachts ist es kälter als draussen


 XD
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Rofl, geiles Zitat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hab ich ja wieder buchstaben vertauscht....


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> da hab ich ja wieder buchstaben vertauscht....


Das Zitat ist von dir?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

ne das zitat da net^^


----------



## Fendrin (13. Januar 2008)

So,
etz erzähl ich mal an Witz... (auch wenn mir gleich wieder ein Mod auf die Finger klopfen wird  mit "... wir haben einen Witze Thread")

Also... Ein Ehepaar fortgeschrittenen Alters sitzen nebeneinander beim Fernsehen. Der Mann schaut so zu seiner Frau rüber ... denkt nach... nach ein paar Minuten meint er zu seiner Frau... "Also du gehst auch immer mehr auseinander... Wenn du so weitermachst ist dein A-Loch bald so groß wie das Loch von der Waschmaschine"... Die Frau antwortet ihm nicht.

Abends, als beide nebeneinander im Bett liegen, kuschelt sich der Mann an seine Frau. Sie dreht sich weg, und sagt nur... Für deinen kleinen Waschlappen da unten, schmeiss ich meine Waschmaschine nicht an.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Fendrin (13. Januar 2008)

Das Zitat hab ich aus einem anderen Forum^^
Das hat Kultstatus...
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Fendrin schrieb:


> So,
> etz erzähl ich mal an Witz... (auch wenn mir gleich wieder ein Mod auf die Finger klopfen wird  mit "... wir haben einen Witze Thread")
> 
> Also... Ein Ehepaar fortgeschrittenen Alters sitzen nebeneinander beim Fernsehen. Der Mann schaut so zu seiner Frau rüber ... denkt nach... nach ein paar Minuten meint er zu seiner Frau... "Also du gehst auch immer mehr auseinander... Wenn du so weitermachst ist dein A-Loch bald so groß wie das Loch von der Waschmaschine"... Die Frau antwortet ihm nicht.
> ...


...naja, etwas lasch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

ööm naja... ja flach eben


----------



## Fendrin (13. Januar 2008)

.... den hab ich von meiner Tante^^
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> ööm naja... ja flach eben


Naja, der war mäßig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

ööm naja...
jeder empfindet eben anders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (13. Januar 2008)

Jo,
ich find ihn auch scheisse^^
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

ääm hilfe meine buffed seite wird besucht...
net das ich werbung für ne bescheidene seite machen will^^


----------



## Fendrin (13. Januar 2008)

So,
ich geh jetz mal pennen...
gun8^^
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> ääm hilfe meine buffed seite wird besucht...
> net das ich werbung für ne bescheidene seite machen will^^


Arrg, du hast in dem andern Thread grade zwischen einen Admin und einen Mod gespammt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

*panisch guckt*
was hat das für konsequenzen? 
nachti^^


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> *panisch guckt*
> was hat das für konsequenzen?
> nachti^^


Wirste ja sehen...
Gn8!^^


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

och ich bin aber net so für überraschungen der typ...


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Und ich bin der, der jetzt pennen geht, muss gleich schon wieder aufstehen...
Gn8 Menschlinge!


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

dann dir nochmal eine gute nacht Lurock


----------



## Sweny (13. Januar 2008)

Ich bin um 18 Uhr eingeschlafen..so ein mist jetzt bin ich total munter...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

kenn ich.. hab bis 20 uhr geschlafen.... naja gleich ist spammzeit hier rum oder?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Bin ich ein Schuft, 2 Minuten vor der Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Oink Oink


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Hat aber gedauert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

So, jezz bin ich ganz da!


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

*winkt*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Hmm, ich hab Hunger. :>


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

hiiii hou bin auch da bin umgezogen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Moin!


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Und was machen wa jetzt?


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

so, mmmm ja... ääm.. was soll frau nur schreiben?! ich bin sprachlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Auuussziehn!!!

*hüst*


----------



## Veragron (13. Januar 2008)

_C'mon everybody it's the Hamster-Dance!_

Nasdrowje!


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Auuussziehn!!!
> 
> *hüst*



/sign!


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Röflz, jezz hamma se verjagt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

*sich noch was drüberziehen war* ne bin noch da, zogge nur nebenei


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Aaahso...


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

da ist man kurz nicht da und schon find ich in dem thread benutzte spritzen und kondome tztztz erklärung sofort


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> da ist man kurz nicht da und schon find ich in dem thread benutzte spritzen und kondome tztztz erklärung sofort


Ach Kleiner, davon verstehst du eh noch nix...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Gott, ihr minderjähriges Gesoks! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

man ich bin nicht kindisch! ach egal was versteht ihr schon davon...ich geh spongebob schaun


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Rofl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Ohaa, Spongebob?
Ne, zu hart, ich geh lieber
pr(.)(.)n saugen...


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

ääm hallo? männer... tztz


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Tja...ich geh mir was zu futtern machen. Lasst badhcatha am Leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

> ääm hallo? männer... tztz


Ach, als ob Frauen was anderes machen... tzztzzz


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

ist buffed bei euch in letzter zeit auch so lahm? ich freu mich wenns beim 2-3 mal seite neuladen klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ist buffed bei euch in letzter zeit auch so lahm? ich freu mich wenns beim 2-3 mal seite neuladen klappt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo, ist bei mir auch so!


----------



## gottdrak (13. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ist buffed bei euch in letzter zeit auch so lahm? ich freu mich wenns beim 2-3 mal seite neuladen klappt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed.. echt zum Kotzen imo.


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

spinnt total manchma krieg ich angezeit das es die seite garnicht gibt -.-*
man kann mich nicht vertreiben! 
ich werde immer wiederkommen egal welche fehlermeldung!!

und: ne, frauen sind engel


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> .....
> und: ne, frauen sind engel


Nicht alle, ich mag mehr die bösen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Re, und wieder weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

wer sagt das alle engel gut sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Re, und wieder weg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und DU sagst mir, ich soll weniger sinnfrei Beiträge posten.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> wer sagt das alle engel gut sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mmmh, auch wieder wahr...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Und DU sagst mir, ich soll weniger sinnfrei Beiträge posten..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In einem Thread, wo der Sinn ist, das es kein festes Thema gibt - also ein Spamthread, ist das ja wohl ok.


----------



## gottdrak (13. Januar 2008)

Dachte, du bist wieder weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Ja, schein-weg.^^


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Boah, ist dat here boring.


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

wenn in einem thread der sinn das spammen ist dann wäre es doch nicht angebracht zum thema zu schreiben. DAS ist allerdings spam,was aber wiederum zum thema passt WAAAAAAGH!!!


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

An was denkt ihr als erstes bei dem Wort:

Anime

?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

An Hentai. xD


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> An Hentai. xD


ROFL xD


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

große augen,sich lustig veränderde gesichter
HENTAI passt xD


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Ooooh, roflz....

Ich scroll hier durch die Bilder in Miniaturansicht
und denke "langweilisch", bis ich mal auf eins
geklickt hab un bemerkt hab das die Trikots
bei den Frauchens nur aufgemalt sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ooooh, roflz....
> 
> Ich scroll hier durch die Bilder in Miniaturansicht
> und denke "langweilisch", bis ich mal auf eins
> ...



Du Armer


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

bekomm in nächster zeit nen neuen stuhl,nachdem ich den hier schon längst geschrottet hab xD also morgen wird der hier abgeholt und den neuen bekomm ich dann in 2monaten >.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ooooh, roflz....
> 
> Ich scroll hier durch die Bilder in Miniaturansicht
> und denke "langweilisch", bis ich mal auf eins
> ...



kannst ja jetzt was nachholen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

he aja bei anime denke ich auch an hentais^^


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Du Armer


Ja, ich kann mir net mal nen neuen PC leisten!
Achja, ich hab ja grad erst einen bekommen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> he aja bei anime denke ich auch an hentais^^


Du bis ne Frau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum dasn?


----------



## gottdrak (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Achja, ich hab ja grad erst einen bekommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sowas hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Sowas hier?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ah, jo, genau das isser!


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

ernie&bert: mütze glatze 
düt kannste nachholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ah, jo, genau das isser!



Bin ich ein Genie oder was?


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Bin ich ein Genie oder was?


Ja, klar!


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

nur weil ich w bin darf ich die net mögen oder wie?


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> nur weil ich w bin darf ich die net mögen oder wie?



ein hentai-engel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> nur weil ich *w* bin darf ich die net *mögen* oder wie?



Uh, das klingt in diesem Zusammenhang sehr sexy.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> nur weil ich w bin darf ich die net mögen oder wie?


hrhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, klar!



Dein Hosenstall steht übrigens offen.


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

wir sind auf einer sexstellungs seite in dem thread angekommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (13. Januar 2008)

na dann wäre das ja auch geklärt und ich kann mir später in ruhe einen anschauen


----------



## gottdrak (13. Januar 2008)

Warum steht auf der Milchflasche los?


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

kp hab ich einfach im inet gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> na dann wäre das ja auch geklärt und ich kann mir später in ruhe einen anschauen


Wir können uns den ja auch zusammen anschauen... >.>


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

*mitkomm will*


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *mitkomm will*


Auf Spanner kann ich verzichten!


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

*die 3 kameras unauffällig wegpack*
wieso spanner?


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *die 3 kameras unauffällig wegpack*
> wieso spanner?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Freak!


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Freak!



immernoch ne persönlichkeit


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

man ich weiss jetzt schon das ich morgen nicht aufstehn werden kann aber noch nicht müde,um schlafen zu gehn -.-´


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> man ich weiss jetzt schon das ich morgen nicht aufstehn werden kann aber noch nicht müde,um schlafen zu gehn -.-´


Ich muss 2 Stunden früher raus als du!


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

aber ich bin meins gewöhnt o.Ö


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

So, bin wieder da. Mehr oder weiger.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

WeBe


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Dein Hosenstall steht übrigens offen.



ich hab graderst gemekt dass meiner offen steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
erst errätste seinen pc und dann das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wäbö


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Ihr seid alle gestört......gefällt mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

ich geh mein ganzes leben nach dem motto "gestört und verpeillt"


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

leute ich verpiss mich ich freu mich schon morgen 1h latein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bbmitö heagggggggggggdl xD


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Tschö


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

*angst hat*


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> *angst hat*


Wovor?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Vor Chopis >warmen< Liebe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Vor Chopis >warmen< Liebe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bäh, Homofürst!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

ICH nicht. <.<


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> ICH nicht. <.<


Meine auch chopi!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Na dann...


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Jo.

Boah, der download dauert sau lange... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Welcher?


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Akiba Girls 3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hentai version)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Jo, die Japaner habens mit den weißen Schlüpfern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Der von Ren-San ist doch gelb?!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Naja, egal...auf jedenfall scheinen die auf sone MädchenSCHLÜPPER zu stehen.

Sone babbeligen dinger. *bibber*


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

A joa, die lassen sich ausm Weg räumen...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Naja, bei den Japanern versteckt sich meisst aber ein "gefährlicher" Bär dahinter...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Naja, bei den Japanern versteckt sich meisst aber ein "gefährlicher" Bär dahinter...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo, stimmt, das ist so unlogisch, 



Spoiler



alle ham da so ne "Haar-Insel" drüber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Find ich dumm, das ist normal ja auch net so, zumindest net so das es genau wien Kreis aussieht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Lieber teilweise rasiert als garnicht. Wenn ich in den Urwald will, geh ich nach Brasilien zum Amazonas. <.<


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

Ja, aber lieber Iro als sowas wie in Hentai....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Es gibt das Wort "Hentai" auch als Frisur für den 
Intimbereich? o_O


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Es gibt das Wort "Hentai" auch als Frisur für den
> Intimbereich? o_O


ich zitiere mich:


> Ja, aber lieber Iro als sowas wie *in* Hentai....


in, ersetzbar durch: in den Filmen etc. ....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

In Hentaifilmen sieht es ja nich schlimm aus. Da ist es ja ein v ... und kein V + ein V nach unten...

Keine Ahnung ob du das verstehst.^^


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> In Hentaifilmen sieht es ja nich schlimm aus. Da ist es ja ein v ... und kein V + ein V nach unten...
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob du das verstehst.^^


Ich weiß net welchen Film du gesehn hast...
Also in denen die ich kenne sind das so ° über I 

 .... omg, crank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Kreise?

Hmm, seltsam. Mal mal ein Paint Bild. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Mom, ich schickn Link per PM, gleich.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

KK, ich warte.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Aso....naja. Sieht aber trotzdem besser aus, als wenn da noch nie ein Rasierer dran gewesen wäre.

Aber so hübsch wie ein Iro ist es nicht, das stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Jaahaa, siehste, da kenn ich mich mit aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Jaja, laber nicht.^^


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jaja, laber nicht.^^


Roflz, wer hat denn das mit dem v gedacht?
Ich net, ich hatte recht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Ich hab nie behauptet, das ich Recht habe? Es ging nichtmal darum, ob jemand Recht oder Unrecht hatte. o_O


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich hab nie behauptet, das ich Recht habe? Es ging nichtmal darum, ob jemand Recht oder Unrecht hatte. o_O


Achso, na dann.


Was jetzt?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Kp...sach was an...


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Lülü


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Nee, das is nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Mmmh, ich benutze das Wort für Alles.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

DAS WAR EIN SCHERZ. -.-


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

....versteh ich net.

Naja, auch egal.

Welche Mouse uset du?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Irgend ne Logitech...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Hab sie schon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Logitech MX518


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Hehe, so ne Feuerstein-Maus? 
Meine erhellt mein kompletten Room,
Raz0r Copperhead in green...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boah, wie ich diesen german-english mischmasch hate.....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Das ist keine Feuerstein Maus. -.-

1. Die Kostet 49,99.

2. Wenn ich die anhebe, dann erhellt die auch das ganze Zimmer.

3. Du laberst scheiße.^^


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das ist keine Feuerstein Maus. -.-
> 
> 1. Die Kostet 49,99.
> 
> ...



1. Wayne, meine is besser!

2. Ich brauch meine net anzuheben.

3. Ach ne...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Ich find deine aber hässlich. :>

Aber naja, Geschmäcker...


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich find deine aber hässlich. :>
> 
> Aber naja, Geschmäcker...


Jo, du stehst auf Frauen ala Brathühnchen ne... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Ne, nicht Brathühnchen...

So - Leipniz Butterkeksmäßig..^^

EDIT: Mom, Bild....


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ne, nicht Brathühnchen...
> 
> So - Leipniz Butterkeksmäßig..^^


Naja, solangs net wie Lachsfilet ausschaut...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Naja, määäßisch...
...halt viel zu "erdhaft"... so dreggisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Halt wie Erde...

Edit: Omg, watn post, ich glaub ich sollt pennen gehn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Bäh, ich will ja nicht wissen, wie deine Lieblingshautfarbe ist...


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Hiern Bild: 


So in etwa...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Also ich seh da nichts...^^


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Du wolltest meine favorisierte Hautfarbe bei Menschinnen,
ich habse gezeigt, hier nochmal:





so, in etwa halt....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

O...M...G...

Du stehst auf Albino? Das ist wirlich abartig...


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> O...M...G...
> 
> Du stehst auf Albino? Das ist wirlich abartig...



|
v



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich find deine aber hässlich. :>
> 
> Aber naja, Geschmäcker...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Naja...ein unterschiedlicher Geschmack bei einer Maus ist ja noch ok...

Aber SO eine weiße Haut? Ne, sry, aber....


Ach egal....


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Naja...ein unterschiedlicher Geschmack bei einer Maus ist ja noch ok...
> 
> Aber SO eine weiße Haut? Ne, sry, aber....
> Ach egal....


K, ich meinte "so in etwa", aber weiß is halt weiß ne... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Naja, bist ja erst 13, da kann sich das ja noch ändern.^^


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Naja, bist ja erst 13, da kann sich das ja noch ändern.^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Tja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Tja...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin geistig weiter entwickelt als manch anderer!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Mag ja sein. Aber Geschmack hängt nicht vom Alter ab. Er verändert sich nur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Im Moment, find ich das aber am geilsten.
Wayne was morgen ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Noja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sach dann erstmal Tschau. Bis nachher irgendwann.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Kk, bye! Bis heut Nachmiddag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (14. Januar 2008)

Na seid ihr scho alle schön im Bettchen bei Mama?
Tja in meinem Alter muss man nimmer in die Schule, da nimmt man sich einfach frei...ihr...


OPFER!!!!111


----------



## glacios (14. Januar 2008)

Oh Doppelpost.
Ach ja woher habtn ihr die Mr.Uglys? Ich will auch den Smiley haben!


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Na seid ihr scho alle schön im Bettchen bei Mama?
> Tja in meinem Alter muss man nimmer in die Schule, da nimmt man sich einfach frei...ihr...
> OPFER!!!!111



Jaja, ist gut... Dir ist klar, dass 
das schlechte Hopper-Image durch 
Leute wie dich zustande gekommen ist?
Also solltest du dich über Hopper-Flames
nicht beschweren, das bist du selber schuld.



glacios schrieb:


> Oh Doppelpost.
> Ach ja woher habtn ihr die Mr.Uglys? Ich will auch den Smiley haben!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ROFL, erst flamen und einen auf cool, aber dann was wissen wollen...


Sry, das ich mich net an die Zeit-Begrenzung gehalten habe,
aber das musste sein!


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Nabönd....................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Moin ihr Schalldämpfer!

@glacios: Du Vollboon hast einfach keine Ahnung von den simpelsten Aspekten eines Internetbrowsers, zudem stellst du völlig blöde Fragen. Ist ne Tatsache.


----------



## glacios (14. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jaja, ist gut... Dir ist klar, dass
> das schlechte Hopper-Image durch
> Leute wie dich zustande gekommen ist?
> Also solltest du dich über Hopper-Flames
> ...



...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Ach, wie wir uns wieder unterhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Lurock du bist ne Flasche, nein ein ganzer Sixer (Wenn du Ironie findest kannst du sie behalten).
> Wenn du meinen Thread nicht verstehst ist das eine Sache (Sarkasmus und Ironie ist dir völlig fremd oder?), aber wenn du mich dann auch noch in einem andern Thread, in dem es um eine ERNSTE Diskussion geht (und nicht um einen reinen Spamthread wie dem hier)mit lustig gemeinten Aussagen meinerseits zitierst, ist das echt unterste Schublade. Erbärmlicher Versuch, eine Diskussion beenden zu wollen, indem man Leute gegeneinander aufhetzt. Ich hab viel Scheiße von dir erwartet, aber net sowas. Ich zitiere dein blödes Gelaber, das du hier bisweilen verzapfst, auch net wenns um ernste Diskussionen geht. Das sind zwei paar Schuhe.
> So und etz geh mich ruhig reporten.



Guy...

Ach nein, ich sag lieber nichts. Mir ist dieser Forenacc zu wertvoll dafür. :X


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Da kommt eh gleich was von Lurock.^^


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Aye. Ich hör förmlich wie er grad richtig schweres Kaliber auffährt, da is meine p90 nix dagegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> @glacios: Du Vollboon hast einfach keine Ahnung von den simpelsten Aspekten eines Internetbrowsers, zudem stellst du völlig blöde Fragen. Ist ne Tatsache.





Veragron schrieb:


> Guy...
> 
> Ach nein, ich sag lieber nichts. Mir ist dieser Forenacc zu wertvoll dafür. :X



Sach mal ich glaub es hackt bei dir?! Erstens beleidige mich nicht, ich hab dir nichts getan.
Und zweitens misch dich nicht in Angelegenheiten die dich nichts angehen. Ich glaub ich spinn!


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Lurock du bist ne Flasche, nein ein ganzer Sixer (Wenn du Ironie findest kannst du sie behalten).
> Wenn du meinen Thread nicht verstehst ist das eine Sache (Sarkasmus und Ironie ist dir völlig fremd oder?), aber wenn du mich dann auch noch in einem andern Thread, in dem es um eine ERNSTE Diskussion geht (und nicht um einen reinen Spamthread wie dem hier)mit lustig gemeinten Aussagen meinerseits zitierst, ist das echt unterste Schublade. Erbärmlicher Versuch, eine Diskussion beenden zu wollen, indem man Leute gegeneinander aufhetzt. Ich hab viel Scheiße von dir erwartet, aber net sowas. Ich zitiere dein blödes Gelaber, das du hier bisweilen verzapfst, auch net wenns um ernste Diskussionen geht. Das sind zwei paar Schuhe.
> So und etz geh mich ruhig reporten.



Ja, lass mich eine Flasche sein! Aber dein Post war so verfasst,
dass es nicht möglich war/ist da Sarkasmus und Ironie zu
entdecken. Mach es das nächste mal deutlicher, sogar andere
konnten den Unterschied nicht erkennen. Das Zitat in dem
anderen Thread werde ich löschen. Und egal wie viel Kack ich
laber, ich bin dennoch fähig Sarkasmus, für jeden sichtbar
in einem Post unterzubringen, sofern ich das beabsichtige.
das solltest du lernen, bevor der Nächste deine Bemerkungen
falsch aufgreift und dasselbe macht wie ich.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Er kann ja wohl über alles reden. Er könnte auch über das Liebesleben meiner Mutter reden. Ist vielleicht unmoralich aber nicht verboten. -.-


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Sach mal ich glaub es hackt bei dir?! Erstens beleidige mich nicht, ich hab dir nichts getan.
> Und zweitens misch dich nicht in Angelegenheiten die dich nichts angehen. _Ich glaub ich spinn!_



Wenn du meinst...

Ich mische mich btw. in jede Angelegenheit ein, wies mir passt, obs dir nun gefällt oder nicht. Und du hast keine Ahnung von den Möglichkeiten eines Browsers, sonst wüsstest du, wie man die Adresse eines Bildes herausfindet.

Edit: Das war die Artillerie von Lurock. Wie brutal langsam ich werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (14. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, lass mich eine Flasche sein! Aber dein Post war so verfasst,
> dass es nicht möglich war/ist da Sarkasmus und Ironie zu
> entdecken. Mach es das nächste mal deutlicher, sogar andere
> konnten den Unterschied nicht erkennen. Das Zitat in dem
> ...



Ok. Ich hab gemeint das hier


glacios schrieb:


> OPFER!!!!111


wäre deutlich genug. Ich mein, wenn ich scho "!!111" benutze, sollte das doch mittlerweile klar sein, dass das nicht ernst gemeint sein kann. Ok dann muss ich mich wohl entschuldigen. Dann lösch ich mal...


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Ok. Ich hab gemeint das hier
> 
> wäre deutlich genug. Ich mein, wenn ich scho "!!111" benutze, sollte das doch mittlerweile klar sein, dass das nicht ernst gemeint sein kann. Ok dann muss ich mich wohl entschuldigen. Dann lösch ich mal...



No comment.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

moin ihrs


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Wie hier auf einmal in drei Threads ein Kleinkrieg entstanden ist...tze tze... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> No comment.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann mach ihn auch bitte nicht, wenn du nichts zu sagen hast.



Veragron schrieb:


> Ich mische mich btw. in jede Angelegenheit ein, wies mir passt, obs dir nun gefällt oder nicht.



Nein. Das passt mir nicht. Das war eine Angelegenheit zwischen mir und Lurock und da kannste dich noch so sehr mit deinen anderen Spamfreunden zusammenschleimen, sowas macht man nicht. Oder sprichst du in der Straßenbahn auch einfach mal fremde Leute an, die ne Beziehungskrise haben?


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

*in der tasche wühlt und nen helmrauszieht, dann hinter den nächsten baum springt und alles beobachtet*


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wie hier auf einmal in drei Threads ein Kleinkrieg entstanden ist...tze tze...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mach nur gern das hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Aha, alles klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Ok. Ich hab gemeint das hier
> wäre deutlich genug. Ich mein, wenn ich scho "!!111" benutze, sollte das doch mittlerweile klar sein, dass das nicht ernst gemeint sein kann. Ok dann muss ich mich wohl entschuldigen. Dann lösch ich mal...


Dann entschuldige ich mich auch.
Aber "!!111" benutzen manche Leute selbst wenn sie es ernst meinen,
siehe Hernwhaga....


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

iss schon wiede zeit?? komplett vergessen


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

*mit weißer fahne chopi winkt*


----------



## Rodney (14. Januar 2008)

A-Rön-Ticke-Tön-Törön


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

wieso find ich veragron eig. nicht mehr im nachtschwärmerthread????


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

OMG, wasn nen Ava Rodney^^


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Was gehdn jetz?

Und vorallem, wo ist Hernwhaga Mk. II hin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Ich find Rodneys Ava nett.


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Was gehdn jetz?
> 
> Und vorallem, wo ist Hernwhaga Mk. II hin?
> 
> ...



=kaladrion? xD


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> =kaladrion? xD



Aye, Captain.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Aber auf glacios wär n Kandidat dafür :x


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

muss man erst den bh ausziehen bevor man evtl ein kleines beiläufiges hallo bekommt? 
<- braucht doch nur nen bissel aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Alpax (14. Januar 2008)

vor 2 Tagen hät ich hier gut posten können .. habe mir endlich epic-dudu-flugform geholt 

Anzu viel um 03:48 ^^ ... aber bis kurz vor 3 war Kara ^^


aber jetzt schau ich grad fern .. ne mischung aus sinnlosen senden unterbrochen durch noch sinnlosere werbung .. daher bereichere ich das Forum .. wow will ich net starten weil ich dann wieder von zig leuten angwhispert werde ob ich das und das dort und dort machen kann/will/muss/darf/soll/möchte etc...

eig. is mir nur fad ^^


aber ich muss morgen auch früh raus arbeiten unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

(.)(.) so seie sie gegrüßt die ehrenfolle titeninhaberin


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> muss man erst den bh ausziehen bevor man evtl ein kleines beiläufiges hallo bekommt?
> <- braucht doch nur nen bissel aufmerksamkeit


Hallohoo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> muss man erst *den bh ausziehen* bevor man evtl ein kleines beiläufiges hallo bekommt?
> <- braucht doch nur nen bissel aufmerksamkeit



<--- Hat nichts dagegen.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

ok und jetzt lernen wir frauen nicht nur auf ihre oberweite zu reduzieren


----------



## Huntara (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo ihrs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und guts nächtle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *gäääääääääääähn*...morgen wieder um 6 Uhr aufstehen *grml*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> ok und jetzt lernen wir frauen nicht nur auf ihre oberweite zu reduzieren



Ok..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


UH! Hübscher Hintern!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Hallo ihrs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nachti! *gutenacht kuss zuhauch*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

mein hinter ist zu DICK also erwähne ihn blos nicht!
<- frau mit komplexen

oh ääm ok mein po ist passabel hätte evtl aus der bärenform raussollen


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

mein erster doppelpost^^


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ok..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du warst schneller. Zaubraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@badh: Jaja, die Druiden...^^


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

@der druide der heute epickrähe gelernt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles gute mit deiner neuen flugform 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

*hatschi* und jetzt auch noch die bärhaarallergie
ne bärhaar allergie kommt gut wenn man 3 mal am abend gefragt wird ob ma tankt und doch heiler ist ^^

gz dir, wer brauch schon epicflugorm? kann mir wer 5000gold scheneken für meine epicform?


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Hallo ihrs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gute Naacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Ey das geht sowas von auf den SENKEL!!!

*NERV*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> *hatschi* und jetzt auch noch die bärhaarallergie
> ne bärhaar allergie kommt gut wenn man 3 mal am abend gefragt wird ob ma tankt und doch heiler ist ^^


auch einer von denen die die leute nicht buffen,wenn sie sagen gib ma pfote? xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Das stell ich mir gerade bildlich vor! Herrlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ey das geht sowas von auf den SENKEL!!!
> 
> *NERV*
> 
> ...



Wusn?


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Wie wärs wenn wir ein Thema festlegen?
macht mal Vorschläge, als angesprochene Themen wären:

BH`s
Bären
buffen
Pfoten


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Wusn?



Ach, mein Auge. -.-

Müsste zwar zum Augearzt, aber die 10€ spar ich mir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

ich gebe immer pfödchenbuff, dafür hab ich ihn ja geskillt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Wie wäsn mit Titten?
Aber nein, für den Anfang sind BH's völlig in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (14. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> @der druide der heute epickrähe gelernt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



vielen dank sollte ich gemeint sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geht so ab sag ich euch

herrlich ...

bin die ganze zeit nur am rumfliegen ^^


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

na dann kauf dir einen und später gehst du zur brust op 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Wie wäsn mit Titten?
> Aber nein, für den Anfang sind BH's völlig in Ordnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nagut, als fangt mal an, ich mach mir mal irgendwas zu essen...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> vielen dank sollte ich gemeint sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



War bei mir auch so, als ich endlich 5000 Gold zusammen hatte. Ich bin in Terrokar durch die Baumwipfel geflogen als wäre es ne Achterbahn. Für SOLCHE Momente spiele ich WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

pff wer brauch epic ich hab äääm geau ich hab meine columbus


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

^^

Mir ist grade irgendwas eingefallen...habs wieder vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War wohl was sexuelles... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> pff wer brauch epic ich hab äääm geau ich hab meine columbus


Du reitest Kolumbus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_..grml, wasn Glückspilz...._


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> War bei mir auch so, als ich endlich 5000 Gold zusammen hatte. Ich bin in Terrokar durch die Baumwipfel geflogen als wäre es ne Achterbahn. Für SOLCHE Momente spiele ich WoW.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aye. Zwar zock im ich Mom nicht mehr, aber das war echt n geiler Augenblick. Und sich die 5k in knapp 2 Wochen erfarmt zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

*handvormkopfhaut* männer.... es war natürlich nicht so gemeint.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Aye. Zwar zock im ich Mom nicht mehr, aber das war echt n geiler Augenblick. Und sich die 5k in knapp 2 Wochen erfarmt zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir warens 1,5 Wochen. :O


Und nocmal 1,5 Wochen für den Netherdrachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Hab länger gebraucht. Dafür die Flugrennquests da....1 Shot 1 Kill, bis auf den letzten. Aber mit nem Hilfspala war selbst der easymode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> War bei mir auch so, als ich endlich 5000 Gold zusammen hatte. Ich bin in Terrokar durch die Baumwipfel geflogen als wäre es ne Achterbahn. Für SOLCHE Momente spiele ich WoW.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn ich an nem mediamarkt vorbeikomme,werde ich mir wohl auch eine gamecard holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kp ich hab really keine ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wenn ich an nem mediamarkt vorbeikomme,werde ich mir wohl auch eine gamecard holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum klaust du d....  Tschuldigung, war nicht so gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

das ist mal ne idee  wie kommste auf swas nur wegen meiner herkunft??


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

xD


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Ne, ich bin Polen-Fan! Behemoth sind Polen!

Polski-Power! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> das ist mal ne idee  wie kommste auf swas nur wegen meiner herkunft??



Aach woher. Ich doch nicht. War nur so ein spontaner Einfall. Ich kenne nämlich (leider) Leute, die sowas ohne zu zögern machen würden.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

ja mei, warum alles auf die herkunft beziehen? lassen wir das^^
obwohl *handvormmundnimmt* der ist horde der tut das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Die Allianz, die kann's

Zit. Mottobildchen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Tzä! Bekommst von mir keinen Klatsch auf den Hintern mehr, badhcatha! Tä! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaladrius (14. Januar 2008)

Was für ein sinnentleerter Thread.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber jetzt "darf" ich hier ja posten, obwohl mir eigentlich niemand verbieten kann hier tagsüber zu posten.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Warum hab ich das Gefühl, dass sie darauf und auf deine Tittengriffe verzichten kann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Kaladrius, wie schön, dass Steve auch mal hier vorbeischaut, falls du das bist.
Speziell für dich: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Warum hab ich das Gefühl, dass sie darauf und auf deine *Tittengriffe* verzichten kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HEY! Die warn doch nie beabsichtigt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Warum hab ich das Gefühl, dass sie darauf und auf deine Tittengriffe verzichten kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meine ham sie doch auch nich gestört....

*ooops*


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

kaladrius wenn du hier posten willst musste erstma durch das ritual durch
*rosa damenunterwäsche raushol*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie geil ist das denn???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

*Die 'Dirty Sànchez-Dosen dazuleg* 


x]


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

*grummel*


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Warum hab ich das Gefühl, dass sie darauf und auf deine Tittengriffe verzichten kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab ich mir auch sofort gespeichert das bild XDXD

nimm mir nicht immer meine dosen weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaladrius (14. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> kaladrius wenn du hier posten willst musste erstma durch das ritual durch
> *rosa damenunterwäsche raushol*



Vor derartigen Nonsens wie deinem "dumm-lustigen" Post habe ich zumindest keine "Angst".


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Boah, jetzt wirds übel...ich verzieh mich mit badhcatha in die Ecke.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

meinen bh behalte ich! den kriegt er net!


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> meinen bh behalte ich! den kriegt er net!


Meinst du den hier? *BH hochhalt*


----------



## Kaladrius (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Kaladrius, wie schön, dass Steve auch mal hier vorbeischaut, falls du das bist.



Wer ist Steve?

Verzeih mir, aber ich bin in diesem Forum noch ziemlich unerfahren.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> meinen bh behalte ich! den kriegt er net!



Ich will doch nur reden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

Kaladrius schrieb:


> Aber jetzt "darf" ich hier ja posten, obwohl mir eigentlich niemand verbieten kann hier tagsüber zu posten.



Lehre uns die weisheiten des traditionsbrechens oh weiser kaladingsbums. was machst du eigentlich hier und was willste bezwecken? bist du ein 2acc von thront/szyszlak/lurok/VB??


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

*laut kreischt* gib den wieder her *nach Lurock haut*


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Meinst du den hier? *BH hochhalt*



schmeiss ihn zu mir rüber hierherhierher


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Nein.

Entweder 2 acc von hernwhaga.

ODER 2 acc von Steveinho. :X



Edit: Omg seid ihr getuned-.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Von mir schonmal nicht. <.<


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> *laut kreischt* gib den wieder her *nach Lurock haut*


Komm ihn dir holen... hrhr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



chopi schrieb:


> schmeiss ihn zu mir rüber hierherhierher


pppfff.....


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

bei mir läuft grad dieses dschungel rausholteil. und da hab ich mir überlegt *ist ja LIVE* wieso kam das von heute schon gestern als trailer??


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> pppfff.....


wollt nur helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

tztz kinders...
GEB IHN HER!!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Yeeeha! Böhse Onkelz mit Wenn wir einmal Engel sind! *mitsing*


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> bei mir läuft grad dieses dschungel rausholteil. und da hab ich mir überlegt *ist ja LIVE* wieso kam das von heute schon gestern als trailer??




*Schüttel*. Fast so schlimm wie DSDS. Den schlimmer als DSDS gehts nimmer.

Und naja... RTL halt :X


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Komm Lurock, gib den BH zurück. *zuwinker*


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

hey rabengottdingens ist mein freund bei mybuffed *sich selbst umarm*


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> tztz kinders...
> GEB IHN HER!!!


Mmmh, weißt, ich behalt ihn lieber und du schlägst mich weiter okay?



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Yeeeha! Böhse Onkelz mit Wenn wir einmal Engel sind! *mitsing*


hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Yeeeha! Böhse Onkelz mit Wenn wir einmal Engel sind! *mitsing*



Valve - The Portal Song




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

übrigens wo wir schon bei polnischen vorurteilen waren: mein freund hat mich mal gefragt ob auf polnischen servern nur schurken mit geskilltem taschendiebstahl sind xD ich hab geroflt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> übrigens wo wir schon bei polnischen vorurteilen waren: mein freund hat mich mal gefragt ob auf polnischen servern nur schurken mit geskilltem taschendiebstahl sind xD ich hab geroflt



lol 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

*grrrr* 
*aufhört zu hauen und sich schmollend hinsetzt*
he ich habe meinen ersten freund hier uaf buffed *schnief* ein epischer moment


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Olol....Geiler Einfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub das klau ich gleich mal als Polenwitz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Gratz. Schick mir ne Anfrage, ich nehm auch gerne Leute auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

WETTBEWERB:
wie oft habt ihr heute kilarion reportet?
ich fang an mit 2mal


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Und auf deutschen Servern laufen nur Zwerge herum, die in IF sitzen und Bier saufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> WETTBEWERB:
> wie oft habt ihr heute kilarion reportet?
> ich fang an mit 2mal



0 Mal. Flamen macht mehr Spaß :X

@VB: Jep. Und auf Amiservern gibts nur Warpburger zum Futtern.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> *grrrr*
> *aufhört zu hauen und sich schmollend hinsetzt*
> he ich habe meinen ersten freund hier uaf buffed *schnief* ein epischer moment


kk...
Aber, hau weiter, büdde...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> kk...
> Aber, hau weiter, büdde...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der beste Beweis!


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Der beste Beweis!


Was ist Sonne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Achja, hab überings auch schon einmal geportet... *sich auf Schulter klopf*


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

vergesst nicht tauren die ihre drogen wegschmeissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
vergesst nicht tauren die ihre drogen wegschmeissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

EY, das ist so ein geiles Bild!

Egal was andere sagen, ich liebe Blizzard! *bild in ordner speicher*


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

find das bild doch auch BESTE LAK MAN mal im ernst was ist das??


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

AAH, jetzt fängt mein Auge wieder an zu jucken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Heeee, danke badh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, VB


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

*in katze verwandel*
*VB augen kratz*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *in katze verwandel*
> *VB augen kratz*



Danke..jetzt sind noch mehr Adern geplatzt. :X


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

ääm ja... so und jetzt?


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Nehme auch gerne Leute in die Freundesliste auf!... >.>


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

DAS nenn ich dann Rote Augen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

So sieht das bei mir aus, nur noch schlimmer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt will ich ne Tüte Mitleid (Besonders von badhcatha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und nen Keks!


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

bin ich hier eig. (ausser vera) der jüngste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

*keks geb und kopftätschel*

sorry mehr mitleid kann ich nicht aufbringen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Lurock ist...13! *wegroll*


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

hier der keks



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Sweny ist auch jung. *petz*

VB: Lecker.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

na besser der jüngste seina ls die älteste...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> *keks geb und kopftätschel*
> 
> sorry mehr mitleid kann ich nicht aufbringen



Danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> na besser der jüngste seina ls die älteste...



Du bist ja auch die einzigste Frau hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch die einzigste Frau hier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und ich?


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

DU bist ein Neutrum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

selbst wenn ich n kerl wäre wer ich der älteste... alle unter 20 von euch...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> und ich?



Noch ist er dran.. *mit der Schere wink*


----------



## -MH-Elron (14. Januar 2008)

Abend allerseits!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> selbst wenn ich n kerl wäre wer ich der älteste... alle unter 20 von euch...



Hey, ich bin immerhin fast 19! Mein geistiges Alter liegt bei 35 wenn ich nicht gerade am spammen bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Schonmal überlegt, was 'Neutrum' heißt? :F


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Noch ist er dran.. *mit der Schere wink*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Abend allerseits!



Abend!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Abend allerseits!


*STOPP*

weisste i.was über kaladrius oder hernwaga oder so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (14. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> und ich?


Fick dich weg du Homofürst


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

AFK Pinkeln, Schale Cornflakes machen und was zu trinken holen. BRB.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *STOPP*
> 
> weisste i.was über kaladrius oder hernwaga oder so



Die sind weg. Obwohl, hier ist ja gerade nocheiner aufgetaucht!


----------



## -MH-Elron (14. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *STOPP*
> 
> weisste i.was über kaladrius oder hernwaga oder so?
> 
> ...



Sollte ich?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Fick dich weg du Homofürst



ERTAPPT, Der Spühlhund ist da!  *sich mit paranoischem Blick umguck und schreiend wegrenn*


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

huhu an wem auch immer
nadoll fast 19... ich wer auch net jünger *heult*


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

biiiiil Fficken


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

*.....* *einatmet ausatmet einatmet ausatmet* *......* .........

VölligBuffeD.... duu...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, das musste mal raus...


----------



## -MH-Elron (14. Januar 2008)

Is das hier ne U20 Party? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> huhu an wem auch immer
> nadoll fast 19... ich wer auch net jünger *heult*



*tröst*

Glaub mir, meine Knochen sind älter...

Zu alt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Sollte ich?



solange du es nicht bist nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

@-MH-Elronwie
alt bist du den? in deinen profil steht nichts..

@ VölligBuffeD
mein beileid


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> biiiiil Fficken



Ahhh, wie geil!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

ich schreib morgen ne lateinarbeit nach und hab null ahnung über was >.<


----------



## -MH-Elron (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> @-MH-Elron
> wie alt bist du den? in deinen profil steht nichts..



24


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich schreib morgen ne lateinarbeit nach und hab null ahnung über was >.<



Re.


Moep. Erdi zurückgekriegt. 4. :/


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> 24



Ich weiß wie das Gefühl ist, wenn man erstmal volljährig ist. Komm seltsam, wenn man was im Fernseen sieht, und da eine 17 ist (geschauspielert) und man denkt sich: "Gott, bin ich alt...".

Zumindest bei mir so. :>


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Re.
> Moep. Erdi zurückgekriegt. 4. :/


Röflz, da steh ich auf 2!


----------



## -MH-Elron (14. Januar 2008)

Die Jahre seit ich Ü20 bin waren die besten meines Lebens^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

LOL : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Vieh klopt rhytmisch im Takt des Tieftöners von "Heilige Lieder" auf den Hasen rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Die Jahre seit ich Ü20 bin *waren* die besten meines Lebens^^



Wuaaahhh! Ein Untoter! *weg renn*


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

ah endlich wer in meiner alters klasse *sich mal erwachsen benimmt*


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Deutsch   1-
Englisch   1
Französisch  2+


usw...

Ok, Mathe 4, aber Naturwissenschaften miefen. Sprachen sind meine Stärke. Hanzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> ah endlich wer in meiner alters klasse *sich mal erwachsen benimmt*



Das is nicht nett...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Deutsch   1-
> Englisch   1
> Französisch  2+
> usw...
> ...


Deutsch 1
Englisch 3
Latein 5

aber Mathe 2....

Oh man, ich hab mich irgendwie selfgepwned... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Januar 2008)

ok leute ich verpisse mich in die...ach mir fällt nichts ein ich geh halt schlafen 

fu


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ok leute ich verpisse mich in die...ach mir fällt nichts ein ich geh halt schlafen
> 
> fu



Nachti!


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Joah. 

Aber hey...vae victis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Gn8!


----------



## -MH-Elron (14. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wuaaahhh! Ein Untoter! *weg renn*



"Es ist Krieg!" schrie der Tod, warf die Sense weg und sprang auf den Mähdrescher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> "Es ist Krieg!" schrie der Tod, warf die Sense weg und sprang auf den Mähdrescher!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rofl, deine Drogen möcht ich haben!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Hey, der Spruch ist gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

lol^^
<- ist immer fies
ach ich mag euch doch ihrgendwie, meine bin jetzt schon 3 tage hier (mal kürzer mal länger)^^
nachti


----------



## -MH-Elron (14. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> rofl, deine Drogen möcht ich haben!



Der geistige Zustand in dem ich mich befinde kann durch die Einnahme von Drogen nicht erreicht werden


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> lol^^
> <- ist immer fies
> ach ich mag euch doch ihrgendwie, meine bin jetzt schon 3 tage hier (mal kürzer mal länger)^^
> nachti



Nachti! *abschleck*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

nenn mir die droge und ich gib dir welche von meinen^^


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Gn8. 


AFK COrnflakes wegbringen. Widerliches Zeug.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> lol^^
> <- ist immer fies
> ach ich mag euch doch ihrgendwie, meine bin jetzt schon 3 tage hier (mal kürzer mal länger)^^
> nachti



Gute Nacht... ach ich les dir noch was vor! *Handschellen, ******* einpack und ins Schlafzimmer folg*


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

ääm ich bleibe noch n bissel^^


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

AAAAAHHH; du hast meinen post nicht gelesen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Lurock nimms nicht tragisch, meinen auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

wollte ich doch im skype schreiben -.-* das nachti
und was bitte willst du mit handschellen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> wollte ich doch im skype schreiben -.-* das nachti
> und was bitte willst du mit handschellen?



Polizist und Hopper spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Re.

S/M will er machen, die Sau.

Edit: Lol VB :O


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

aja...
wer von uns wäre den dann der hopper?


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> aja...
> wer von uns wäre den dann der hopper?


Ich, ich, ich!

Edit: Ich hasse Hopper, aber für dich bin ich doch alles!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Polizist und Hopper spielen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Um sie zusammenzuschlagen brauch er keine Handschellen^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich, ich, ich!
> 
> Edit: Ich hasse Hopper, aber für dich bin ich doch alles!
> 
> ...



Das hätt ich jetzt nicht gedacht. :O


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das hätt ich jetzt nicht gedacht. :O


Ja, ein groooßes Opfer, ich hoffe sie weiß das zu würdigen und schlägt extra feste!


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

ääm naja ich würde mir nie die finger an einen hopper beschmutzen sorry

@-MH-Elron
ja schlag mich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> ääm naja ich würde mir nie die finger an einen hopper beschmutzen sorry
> ....


Haa, boah!
Ich bin kein Hopper!
Hast du den zusammenhang net verstandén oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh man, so spät schon...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> ääm naja ich würde mir nie die finger an einen hopper beschmutzen sorry



Was für eine Einstellung. Ich bin verliebt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Was geht denn hier, 2 Minuten weg und schon ham se die Steyrs aufgeraucht-.-


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Was für eine Einstellung. Ich bin verliebt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der arme Veragron....


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

na selbst als polizistin würde ich die laufen lassen^^ aber so ein pöser metaller mit langen haaren 
oder einen gothic mit langen haaren und gehrock *schwärm*


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> na selbst als polizistin würde ich die laufen lassen^^ aber so ein pöser metaller mit langen haaren
> oder einen gothic mit langen haaren und gehrock *schwärm*


<--- *hatschi*


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der arme Veragron....



Pfft. Ich steh nich so auf Cybersex :X


----------



## -MH-Elron (14. Januar 2008)

Den Metaler mit langem Haupthaar kann ich bieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

ne mal ehrlich sowas ist doch kein rollenspiel.. das soll anturnen und das tut mich ein hopper nun mal nicht


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> na selbst als polizistin würde ich die laufen lassen^^ aber so ein pöser metaller mit langen haaren
> oder einen gothic mit langen haaren und gehrock *schwärm*



Nooooinnn...meine Liebe ist dahin!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Den Metaler mit langem Haupthaar kann ich bieten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du zeigst grad auf mich oder? <.<


----------



## -MH-Elron (14. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du zeigst grad auf mich oder? <.<



Das glaube ich nicht Tim!^^


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht Tim!^^


Ich bin kein Tim... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (14. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Tim...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber du willst sicher auch kein Al sein, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Aber du willst sicher auch kein Al sein, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin ein Lurock!


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

ääm naja, peitsch auspackt, wer will zuerste geteste werden von den kanidaten?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> ääm naja, peitsch auspackt, wer will zuerste geteste werden von den kanidaten?



Sry, ich steh nicht so auf Schmerzen...


----------



## -MH-Elron (14. Januar 2008)

Hmm...gepeitscht wurde ich schon lange nicht mehr


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

*hust* wer sagt das ich haue? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> *hust* wer sagt das ich haue?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deine Sig^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> *hust* wer sagt das ich haue?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, anderen Schmerzen zufügen will ich auchnicht. :>


----------



## -MH-Elron (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ne, anderen Schmerzen zufügen will ich auchnicht. :>



Wenns nötig ist.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

naj dann waren es nur noch 2 oder?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Wenns nötig ist....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja...kommt drauf an. Aber wenn eine Frau drum bittet, kann sie sich verziehn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> naj dann waren es nur noch 2 oder?




Der Rest erstellt sich gerade ne Blutelfe und sucht im AH nach Lederklamotten


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

*rofl* aber ich mag keine palas.... wenn man laut schreibt bubbeln die sich immer ein und benutzen den ruhestein -.-*


----------



## -MH-Elron (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Naja...kommt drauf an. Aber wenn eine Frau drum bittet, kann sie sich verziehn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Stimmt schon...unterwürfig nervt^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Stimmt schon...unterwürfig nervt^^



Ausser das....ich könnts einfach nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ausser das....ich könnts einfach nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich könnte schon...nur Spass machts keinen^^


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

tztz. männer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so dann wären wir von dem thema ja weg.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Mich fragt keiner ob ich geschlagen werden will, oder andere schlage, ne?
Tzz, typisch....


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Das versteht sich bei dir doch von selbst :O


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Das versteht sich bei dir doch von selbst :O


Was willst du damit sagen?

btw: Du bist jünger als ich! *weg lauf*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> tztz. männer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und was schlägst du jetzt vor?

Sag bitte nicht: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das würde mein Herz nicht aushalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

*lacht*
naja so da ihr jetzt mehr einblick in mein leben hattet *rofl*
begebe ich mich in mein bett


----------



## -MH-Elron (14. Januar 2008)

Dem Rechtschreibflame hat Gott mit dem Altersflame nen Bruder geschaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> *lacht*
> naja so da ihr jetzt mehr einblick in mein leben hattet *rofl*
> begebe ich mich in mein bett



Na dann! Gute Nacht!


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und was schlägst du jetzt vor?
> 
> Sag bitte nicht:
> 
> ...


Bei dir machen kann sies schlecht, dazu fehlt ihr was...
Hast luck gehabt!

Edit: DIR, hatte mich verschrieben.


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

war dein gute nacht vor dem thema nicht etwas herzlicher???


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bei mir machen kann sies schlecht, dazu fehlt ihr was...
> Hast luck gehabt!



Das kann man auch anders machen. Dazu brauch man nicht unbedingt ein längliches Objekt.^^

Also: Das kannst SELBST DU!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> war dein gute nacht vor dem thema nicht etwas herzlicher???



Da hatte ich ja auch noch keine Angst vor dir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wenn du mich ganz lieb bittest und mir den Kopf tätschelst, dann zitiere ich mich vielleicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das kann man auch anders machen. Dazu brauch man nicht unbedingt ein längliches Objekt.^^
> 
> Also: Das kannst SELBST DU!!!
> 
> ...


Maan, ich hab mich verschrieben, ich meinte DIR nich mir!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Maan, ich hab mich verschrieben, ich meinte DIR nich mir!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sachst jetzt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Sachst jetzt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, echt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Ist ja auch egal...


----------



## badhcatha (14. Januar 2008)

lol er hat angst vor mir^^
süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja schau dir mein profil nochmal an, 
da ist ein kleiner warnhinweis zu finden^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber keine angst ich tu dir nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 so schlaft gut bis morgen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Nachti!


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Ui!, ein Tanzwut-Fan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Ok Leutz, ich sag auch gn8!
Pennt gut.
Macht kein Dirty Sanchez.
etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Nene, keine Angst.


----------



## -MH-Elron (14. Januar 2008)

Nacht!...So, langsam Vorbereitungen treffen, die Nacht wird lang^^


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Re


----------



## -MH-Elron (14. Januar 2008)

wb


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Thx, wat nu?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Hmm, dann ist es hier ja gleich leer...


----------



## -MH-Elron (14. Januar 2008)

Ich bin bis ca 5 on^^


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Es ändert alles eh wieder mit "Liedtexte-erraten"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Boah Ne! >.<


----------



## -MH-Elron (15. Januar 2008)

Filmzitate liegen mir mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Boah, wir Spammer wir!

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Filmzitate liegen mir mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Boah, ne!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Boah, ne!



/signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (15. Januar 2008)

+1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Naja, zumindest höre ich gerade:

B.O. - Nur die besten sterben jung


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Ich bin für Black Jack und N***en, wer noch?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin für Black Jack und N***en, wer noch?



Spaceballs!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin für Black Jack und N***en, wer noch?



Ich bau mir mein eigenes Casino, mit Black Jack und Nutten...ach, vergiss Black Jack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Spaceballs!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo, das ist geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Ich bau mir mein eigenes Casino, mit Black Jack und Nutten...ach, vergiss Black Jack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ein Puff?


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Also ein Puff?





Lurock schrieb:


> Jo, das ist geil!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Also ein Puff?



Der is  von Bender aus Futurama...


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Der is  von Bender aus Futurama...


<3 Futurama!


----------



## -MH-Elron (15. Januar 2008)

Ich glaub es ist Zeit für etwas Heaven shall burn^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Ich glaub es ist Zeit für etwas Heaven shall burn^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ahhh, VB holt auf, eben noch 56 posts Vorsprung im Fred jezz nur noch 55.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

-.-


----------



## Hexenkind (15. Januar 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Ich glaub es ist Zeit für etwas Heaven shall burn^^



Brennt der Himmel nicht schon längst?^^

np: Buffedcast 69


irgendwie entspannend...


----------



## -MH-Elron (15. Januar 2008)

Kürt ihr hier auch Sieger?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Wovon?


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Egal was, ich gewinne! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wovon?



Vom "Nachtthread"? Bin in nem anderen Forum unterwegs, da wird der immer bei 5k Posts geschlossen und die aktuelle "rangliste" ertsellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

So ein Blödsinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Vom "Nachtthread"? Bin in nem anderen Forum unterwegs, da wird der immer bei 5k Posts geschlossen und die aktuelle "rangliste" ertsellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich gewinne eh... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nimm das Lurock!


----------



## -MH-Elron (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da gibts immer tolle Spamkämpfe bis zum letzten Post^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen^^

Mom...


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VölligBuggeD < 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=M...sort_order=desc
Da, wir drängeln uns nach oben^^.


----------



## -MH-Elron (15. Januar 2008)

Und das, obwohl es in dem OT keinen Postcounter gibt^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> VölligBuggeD <
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist nichts gegen ihn:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das ist nichts gegen ihn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Attacke!


----------



## -MH-Elron (15. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tzä! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=M...sort_order=desc
> Da, wir drängeln uns nach oben^^.


Ich hab Tikume vor dir eingeholt!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab Tikume vor dir eingeholt!



Du bist ja auch nen kleines Kind! Ha, hab ichs dir gegeben!

Ugly an die Weltherrschaft!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch nen kleines Kind! Ha, hab ichs dir gegeben!
> 
> Ugly an die Weltherrschaft!
> 
> ...


Ja, mein Führer!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Ich bau mir gerade meine Eigene Band:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und der Sänger:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Und da geht der Vorhang auf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich bau mir gerade meine Eigene Band:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das  is meine!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ih! Hippies! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ih! Hippies!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Der ist herrlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Der ist herrlich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AAAAHHH, ein UGLY-Elch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Gerade auf DSF gesehen: 

Ein echt geiler Ugly!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Gerade auf DSF gesehen:
> 
> Ein echt geiler Ugly!
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

ZAM hat mir garnicht geantwortet. Ich ollte so gerne ein Bart wie er in hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> ZAM hat mir garnicht geantwortet. Ich ollte so gerne ein Bart wie er in hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rofl...

btw:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erkennst es?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rofl...
> 
> btw:
> 
> ...



Häh?^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Häh?^^


Von den Simpsons,
Maggies Todfeind,
das Baby mit einer Augenbraue....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

AAAH, dieses geile Vieh!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie die sich immer fies anglotzen xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> AAAH, dieses geile Vieh!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo...

Simpsons sind so geil!


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAAAHH!! GOOIILL!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Echt hammer wie der gezeichnet ist.^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Ich hab Tikume überholt! ;


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Gz^^ Fehlt nuroch B1ubb der alte Spammer.^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Gz^^ Fehlt nuroch B1ubb der alte Spammer.^^


Omg, bis dahin werden noch viele Nächte drauf gehn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Jop, ich frag mich sowieso, warum der so viel hat.^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jop, ich frag mich sowieso, warum der so viel hat.^^


Der is schon lange hier....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Stimmt auch wieder...


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder...


Maan, ich will die 5k voll haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lol^^

Das dauert noch...


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lol^^
> 
> Das dauert noch...


Wer weiß....
Wo sieht man die täglichen posts?
hattest du eben verlinkt...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Direkt neben dem Link zu der Gesammstatistik.^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Direkt neben dem Link zu der Gesammstatistik.^^


Ah, danke.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

So, hab was geschickt. Hoffetlich ist er nicht genervt. :X


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So, hab was geschickt. Hoffetlich ist er nicht genervt. :X


Wenn, dann hab ich dir das mit den Augen nie gesagt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

"Lüge" von den Onkelz hat echt nen geilen Rhytmus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn, dann hab ich dir das mit den Augen nie gesagt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schisser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> "Lüge" von den Onkelz hat echt nen geilen Rhytmus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kenn ich net...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

DAT MUSST DU HÖRN!!!

EDIT: Vom Album "Ein böses Märchen"


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> DAT MUSST DU HÖRN!!!
> 
> EDIT: Vom Album "Ein böses Märchen"


Ah, hab ich net... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

>.<

Hols dir, hop hop!


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> >.<
> 
> Hols dir, hop hop!


Hat Zeit!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Ne, eben nicht.^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ne, eben nicht.^^


kk...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Schon wegen "Ein dunkler Ort", "Lüge", "Knast", "C'est La Vie", "Danke" und "Es ist wie es ist".


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Schon wegen "Ein dunkler Ort", "Lüge", "Knast", "C'est La Vie", "Danke" und "Es ist wie es ist".


Jojo....

btw: 801 Posts in dem Thread hier...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lol! ^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Wollte dich eben im Screenshot-Fred wegen Rechtschreibung flamen, aber du Trottel edititerst......


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich heut noch ein bissle übertreibe, schaff ich es vielleicht, 10% der Posts gemacht zu haben. xD


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wenn ich heut noch ein bissle übertreibe, schaff ich s vielleicht, 10% der Posts gemacht zu haben. xD


crank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wollte dich eben im Screenshot-Fred wegen Rechtschreibung flamen, aber du Trottel edititerst......



Tja, deshalb kann ich mir Rechtschreibflames auch erlauben. Ich hasse es!^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Tja, deshalb kann ich mir Rechtschreibflames auch erlauben. Ich hasse es!^^


Genau!

*GÄÄÄÄÄÄHN*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

8,28% hab ich schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> 8,28% hab ich schon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Genau!



Naja, ob das so erwähnenswert ist... eher peinlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Naja, ob das so erwähnenswert ist... eher peinlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Genau!



Gogo! Wir beide machen heut noch Seite 200! xD


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Gogo! Wir beide machen heut noch Seite 200! xD


Oooh, sry, vergessen den Bot abzuschalten... *g*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oooh, sry, vergessen den Bot abzuschalten... *g*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das wird Buffed aber mit einem Bann bestrafen...ich reporte gleich mal...


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jojo, tu das!

Ich kann nicht mehr, muss schlafen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Tze! Schlappschwanz! Naja, hab eh Hunger.^^


----------



## Dreamweaver (15. Januar 2008)

> Tja, deshalb kann ich mir Rechtschreibflames auch erlauben. Ich hasse es!^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte grad Langweile^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Hehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamweaver (15. Januar 2008)

Hey, hat wer von euch Resident Evil 4 durchgespielt ?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Örm, war das das Ding auf dieser Insel?


----------



## Dreamweaver (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Örm, war das das Ding auf dieser Insel?



Hm weiss garnicht mehr , schon länger her als ich das zuletzt durchgespielt habe - denke schon.
Werde vermutlich durchmachen und nochmal zocken, damit ich mein normalen Tagesablauf wieder rein kriege :X


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Ist auf jeden Fall der beste. Wenn es der mit der Insel ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo man die Tochter des Präsidenten retten muss und dann in dieses Mutantendorf rein rennt.^^


----------



## Dreamweaver (15. Januar 2008)

Jo genau das ist es , mit dieser sau blöden Ashley^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Hey, die is heiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Satz am Ende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamweaver (15. Januar 2008)

Aja son richtiges College Girl^^
So wie ich xD

Welchen Satz am Ende meinste denn nochma - habs vergessen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Naja, wortwörtlich kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Irgendwie was mit:

"Kommst du noch mit zu mir? Vielleicht kann ich dir ja auch was beibringen"

Irgendwie so^^


----------



## Dreamweaver (15. Januar 2008)

Hrhr, scharf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin mal kurz afk - Weihrauchstäbchen anzünden und mir wieder ein paar dieser Chinanudeln aufwärmen^^ hab noch einige Stunden vor mir XD


----------



## Dreamweaver (15. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit die Leute wissen um was es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Hehe, guten Hunger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

So, ich bin weg. Machts gut!


----------



## -MH-Elron (15. Januar 2008)

re


----------



## -MH-Elron (15. Januar 2008)

Nix mehr los hier??


----------



## badhcatha (15. Januar 2008)

kerle... hab das foto gesehen und "müssen" jetzt alle mal ganz dringen 
rele


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2008)

was ist eigentlich der sin des thread´s??kan grad nicht schlaffen surfe deshalb noch rum^^


----------



## badhcatha (15. Januar 2008)

ich denk mal. wesendlich missbrauche ich ihn dafür *hust*


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

ist ja schon dunkel ich fang hier mal an und los


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

HiHo an alle!


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

hihi, schau mir grad uri geller an...na ob das aalles so stimmt was die dort so machn
das fräulein Engelhardt sieht ja mal wieder legga aus


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

wie der da an seinem laptop sitzt xD schaut sich bestimmt nen hentai mit elchen an


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Nabend...


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

Was zur hölle fragt der die??? die sind doch alle verrückt

Nabend


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

hey hab ne idee: vllt lösen sie des am ende auf so ahhhihr seit alle so dumm oder so xD


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hey hab ne idee: vllt lösen sie des am ende auf so ahhhihr seit alle so dumm oder so xD


Quark!

Dann wär der doch seinen Job los, bzw. niemand würd sich für den interessieren.


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

Aber es wäre total geil wenn das am ende der sendung käme....


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> Aber es wäre total geil wenn das am ende der sendung käme....


Soll heißen, dass du denen den Kot den die da kacken glaubst?


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

zid wir heissen dich in unserem bescheidenen thread willkommen *die dirtysanczez-dosen zück*


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> zid wir heissen dich in unserem bescheidenen thread willkommen *die dirtysanc*z*ez-dosen zück*


z = h

btw: LAUF ZID!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Wo ist der rosa Schlüpfer?


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

danke fürs willkommen heißen...ne glaub das ni...ich schau das nur wegen der engelhardten


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wo ist der rosa Schlüpfer?


Kp, aber ich hab noch bads BH, sags ihr aber nicht!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kp, aber ich hab noch bads BH, sags ihr aber nicht!



Das wird sie schon merken, wenn sie das nächste mal joggt.^^


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wo ist der rosa Schlüpfer?


den hab ich grad an willste den haben?


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das wird sie schon merken, wenn sie das nächste mal joggt.^^


glaubste die trägt,seit sie titten hat,den selben BH?


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das wird sie schon merken, wenn sie das nächste mal joggt.^^


Das will ich sehen!


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

ne ich lauf doch ni weg...so wie ich das beim lesen verschiedener threads gemerkt pass ich hier bestimmt gudd rein


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

ich hab ma ne frage: kann ich den threat hier abonieren,dass ich i.wie n ton abgespielt bekomme wenn wer was reingeschrieben hat? nicht so email,dass ist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2008)

Oha....dann wäre es ja am "Dauer-Pingen" soviel wie hier geschrieben wird....wird ja quasi als chat benutzt =)


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

naja atm noch nicht,das geht erst später so ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und was machen hier soviele neue? soviele dosen hab ich garnicht (und das will schon was heissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Bankchar (15. Januar 2008)

mir ist langweilig :<


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> mir ist langweilig :<


*Keks überreich*


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> mir ist langweilig :<



dose gefällig?


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

nuja uns treibt die langeweile hierein...und wir wollen den thread übernehmen


----------



## Bankchar (15. Januar 2008)

*keks mampf* Danke :O


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

ALLE MÄNNER AN DIE KATAPULTE und lurock auch SIE WOLLEN UNSERE FESTUNG STÜRMEN


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> nuja uns treibt die langeweile hierein...und wir wollen den thread übernehmen


ROFL, no Chance, ich habe um die 750 posts hier drin, das mussst du überbieten!


----------



## Bankchar (15. Januar 2008)

ich hab mit dem hier 3...unterbietet das !


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Doch nicht, habe keine 750 Posts hier drinne, sind nu 817.... Oo


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

damn okay hab ja heut scho gut angefangen...das wird schon was


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

ich will meine frage anders stelln: kann ich die seite so einstellen das ich sie nicht neu laden kann und der post automatisch sofort erscheint??


----------



## Bankchar (15. Januar 2008)

> Doch nicht, habe keine 750 Posts hier drinne, sind nu 817.... Oo



Cheetah !


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock, uns wird keiner mehr einnehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich will meine frage anders stelln: kann ich die seite so einstellen das ich sie nicht neu laden kann und der post automatisch sofort erscheint??


Mmmmmmh........ lass mich überlegen.....

Glaub nicht, nein.


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

so gefällt mir uri geller xD


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lurock, uns wird keiner mehr einnehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Glaub ich auch net, wir schaffens Nummer 1 und 2 bleiben bis der Thread wegen uns geclosed wird!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (15. Januar 2008)

Ich mag Tokio Hotel 

gogog flamed mich :O


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

ich fühl mich vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh einen drauf scheisen brb


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Ich mag Tokio Hotel
> 
> gogog flamed mich :O



/reported


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Ich mag Tokio Hotel
> 
> gogog flamed mich :O



Pfuuuiiii!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Ich mag Tokio Hotel
> 
> gogog flamed mich :O


/mitleid



chopi schrieb:


> /reported


/report


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ALLE MÄNNER AN DIE KATAPULTE und lurock auch SIE WOLLEN UNSERE FESTUNG STÜRMEN



naja mit katapulten wird das wohl nix


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so gefällt mir uri geller xD


joa das hat mir auch gefallen...aber ich denke jeder kerl hat gehofft das die eine keinen bikini anhat


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> joa das hat mir auch gefallen...aber ich denke jeder kerl hat gehofft das die eine keinen bikini anhat


Ich hab das Gefühl ich sollte auch mal die Glotze anschalten...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Mir würde es gefallen, zwischen so vielen hübschen Frauen auswählen zu können.^^


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl ich sollte auch mal die Glotze anschalten...


joa aber das is jetz scho wieder zuspät...die nackten mädls sin wieder weg


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Mir würde es gefallen, zwischen so vielen hübschen Frauen auswählen zu können.^^


Du guckst als auch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Die warn nicht nackt...leider...zumindest den Gefallen hätte Pro7 uns tun können. -.-

Bei dem Schwachsinn, den die den Leuten unter die Nase reiben...


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die warn nicht nackt...leider...zumindest den Gefallen hätte Pro7 uns tun können. -.-
> 
> Bei dem Schwachsinn, den die den Leuten unter die Nase reiben...


Du guckst das auch?


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die warn nicht nackt...leider...zumindest den Gefallen hätte Pro7 uns tun können. -.-
> 
> Bei dem Schwachsinn, den die den Leuten unter die Nase reiben...


ja aber prosieben wurde ni erfunden um nackte Frauen zu zeigen...das is dsf


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> ja aber prosieben wurde ni erfunden um nackte Frauen zu zeigen...das is dsf


Das DeutscheSchrottFernseh ist erfunden worden um diese Rate/Rätsel-Scheiße zu zeigen!


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> joa das hat mir auch gefallen...aber ich denke jeder kerl hat gehofft das die eine keinen bikini anhat





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-ein auszug aus nem chat mit ner freundin^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du guckst das auch?


Jetzt schon... wenn jemand so blöd ist und das glaubt, dann kann ich ihn  seine Blödheit wenigstens unter die Nase reiben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> <-ein auszug aus nem chat mit ner freundin^^


Deine Freundin Udo?


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jetzt schon... wenn jemand so blöd ist und das glaubt, dann kann ich ihn  seine Blödheit wenigstens unter die Nase reiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaja, Ausrede, du schenkst denen auch Einschaltquoten!


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Deine Freundin Udo?


mit 2ten namen


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

LOL wie der versucht des zu erraten...mit fragen toll kann ich auch wenn ich gute fragen stelle...


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> mit 2ten namen


Klaus-Udo heißt sie stimmts?


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Klaus-Udo heißt sie stimmts?


 lurock-udo eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (15. Januar 2008)

Meien Fresse, ich hasse Patchen.


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Meien Fresse, ich hasse Patchen.



also ne ab jetzt sind die dosen nicht mehr kostenlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Hmm, das fängt an, sich auszubreiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> LOL wie der versucht des zu erraten...mit fragen toll kann ich auch wenn ich gute fragen stelle...


joa da is es echt ni schwer es ni zu glauben


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> lurock-udo eigentlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wie kann man nur so heißen....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Aber es juckt nichtmehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

is das dein Auge??? das sieht ja überhaupt ni gesund aus


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Ja das ist meins. Das ist "nur" ein geplatztes Augengefäß. Nüscht weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Aber es juckt nichtmehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab mir in der Schule 3 mal in den Daumen getackert!
Das erste mal warsn Versehen, das 2. und 3. mal
wars ne Wette, das ich das net noch 2 mal machen würde,
ohne zu schreien (in Mathe)! Das war geil!


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

achso na da...sinnlos


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Wie kann man sone Scheiße machen? -.-


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hab mir in der Schule 3 mal in den Daumen getackert!
> Das erste mal warsn Versehen, das 2. und 3. mal
> wars ne Wette, das ich das net noch 2 mal machen würde,
> ohne zu schreien (in Mathe)! Das war geil!


was haste denn bekommen dafür das du das gemacht hast


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hab mir in der Schule 3 mal in den Daumen getackert!
> Das erste mal warsn Versehen, das 2. und 3. mal
> wars ne Wette, das ich das net noch 2 mal machen würde,
> ohne zu schreien (in Mathe)! Das war geil!


hab ich ma als ich jünger war ausversehn ma gemacht wusste nicht was des ist hab draufgdrückt und mit der anderen hand festgehalten...war unschön


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wie kann man sone Scheiße machen? -.-






Zid666 schrieb:


> was haste denn bekommen dafür das du das gemacht hast



10 Euronen (5 von jedem).


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 10 Euronen (5 von jedem).


naja da siehste mal wie schlecht es emos geht die bekommen keinen cent fürs ritzen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 10 Euronen (5 von jedem).



So ein Schwachsinn...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> naja da siehste mal wie schlecht es emos geht die bekommen keinen cent fürs ritzen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *rofl*


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Neidisch? Ja, ne, so 10 Euro... *mit den Scheinen rumwedel* ..na, hätteste auch gerne was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

ich kann ne pizza ne woche lang warm halten bei mir im zimmer,einzige bedingung: der laptop benutzt tüchtig seinen lüfter xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich kann ne pizza ne woche lang warm halten bei mir im zimmer,einzige bedingung: der laptop benutzt tüchtig seinen lüfter xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das is do mal ne aktion...gibts da eigentlich nen weltrekord


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

der weltreckord fürs öffteste runterholen liegt bei den japenern ! 40mal !


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> der weltreckord fürs öffteste runterholen liegt bei den japenern ! 40mal !



WTF! Da is doch die ganze Haut knallrot und blutet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> der weltreckord fürs öffteste runterholen liegt bei den japenern ! 40mal !


der hatte bestimmt danach wunde hände und was ni noch alles....aber wie kommt man auf so eine idee???


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> der weltreckord fürs öffteste runterholen liegt bei den japenern ! 40mal !


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freak


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

...die haben ja auch ne kleinere strecke zu bewerkstelligen xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

xD


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ...die haben ja auch ne kleinere strecke zu bewerkstelligen xD


ROFL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ...die haben ja auch ne kleinere strecke zu bewerkstelligen xD


ich wollte das auch schreiben hab mir aber gedacht das ich das bei meinem ersten tag im thread ni machen...sonst denkt dann jeder schlecht über mich


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> ich wollte das auch schreiben hab mir aber gedacht das ich das bei meinem ersten tag im thread ni machen...sonst denkt dann jeder schlecht über mich


Rofl, wir sind solche Schweine, du kommst an unsre Sauereien net ran!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> ich wollte das auch schreiben hab mir aber gedacht das ich das bei meinem ersten tag im thread ni machen...sonst denkt dann jeder schlecht über mich



Stevinho!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

na ok der war nicht von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zid666,ich mach das seit ich in dem thread bin und es klappt ich wurde nicht gebannt^^


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rofl, wir sind solche Schweine, du kommst an unsre Sauereien net ran!


na wenn das so is...dann brauch ich mich ja ni zurückzuhalten


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

völlig saugste wigentlich noch?


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> na wenn das so is...dann brauch ich mich ja ni zurückzuhalten



link-> elchgeschichte xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Naja, man sollte sich dennoch zurückhalten. Irgentwann ist ja auch Schluss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> völlig saugste wigentlich noch?



Was soll ich saugen und wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> link-> elchgeschichte xD


NEEEEIIIN!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Was soll ich saugen und wie kommst du darauf?



zimmer
schwänze
*musik aus tauschbörsen*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> zimmer
> schwänze
> *musik aus tauschbörsen*



Örm...momentan sauge ich nichts^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Örm...momentan sauge ich nichts^^


Mmmmh, brauchst du deine Freundin eigl. noch?
Die liegt noch in der Tiefkühltruhe... Vorsorge muss sein!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmmh, brauchst du deine Freundin eigl. noch?
> Die liegt noch in der Tiefkühltruhe... Vorsorge muss sein!



Nönö, hab schon ne neue. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

man kann menschen mit der derzeitigen technologier bereits einfrieren lassen!!


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nönö, hab schon ne neue.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mmmh, schickste die mal ein WE vorbei? Aber nimm nen andern Karton!


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

*in der schlange anstell*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, schickste die mal ein WE vorbei? Aber nimm nen andern Karton!



Gibs nicht, die lebt noch...und ist trotzdem geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> man kann menschen mit der derzeitigen technologier bereits einfrieren lassen!!


naja scho aber das mit dem wieder auftauen is no ni so ausgereift...aber hauptsache es schmeckt


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Gibs nicht, die lebt noch...und ist trotzdem geil!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geht doch gar net!


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> naja scho aber das mit dem wieder auftauen is no ni so ausgereift...aber hauptsache es schmeckt


danach sind sie halt tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Geht doch gar net!



Glaubst du!


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Glaubst du!


Bild!


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Gibs nicht, die lebt noch...und ist trotzdem geil!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so richtig mit atmen un reden un shoppen???


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

mama sagt es ist garnicht fett


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> so richtig mit atmen un reden un shoppen???



Das Shoppen gehen hab ich ihr ausgeprügelt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Beim Reden bin ich noch...


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das Shoppen gehen hab ich ihr ausgeprügelt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo genau?


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das Shoppen gehen hab ich ihr ausgeprügelt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jaja da muss man(n) hinterher sein


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Jep!^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Mmmh, schaut aus, als könnte das ein Männerabend werden, bisher ist (außer chopi) noch kein Weib da...
Das heißt: Black Jack und Nutten!


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, schaut aus, als könnte das ein Männerabend werden, bisher ist (außer chopi) noch kein Weib da...
> Das heißt: Black Jack und Nutten!


du nennst mich homo,nur weil ich dich von hinten befriedigen will? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, schaut aus, als könnte das ein Männerabend werden, bisher ist (außer chopi) noch kein Weib da...
> Das heißt: Black Jack und Nutten!


ja aber bitte hartgeldnutten denn wie jeder weiß "wer am 10. noch geld hat is geizig"


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> du nennst mich homo,nur weil ich dich von hinten befriedigen will?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Ach is das wieder langweilig bei Euch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

*wollte für die neuen nur mal klarstellen,dass ich vollkomen normal und hetero bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ach is das wieder langweilig bei Euch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Nutten sind hier, weiß gar net was ihr habt.... *sich umdreh und beim strip zuguck*


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *[l]wollte für die neuen nur mal klarstellen,dass ich vollkomen normal und hetero bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


na aber wie kommen denn die anderen darauf??


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

wenn sie des alte lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *wollte für die neuen nur mal klarstellen,dass ich vollkomen normal und hetero bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



|
|
v



chopi schrieb:


> du nennst mich homo,nur weil ich dich von hinten befriedigen will?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die Nutten sind hier, weiß gar net was ihr habt.... *sich umdreh und beim strip zuguck*


sinds denn nu hartgeldnutten...wenn ni kann mir jemand nen fuffi leihen???


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die Nutten sind hier, weiß gar net was ihr habt.... *sich umdreh und beim strip zuguck*



Guck mal genauer hin!


Das sind...
























MÄNNLICHE NUTTEN!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> sinds denn nu hartgeldnutten...wenn ni kann mir jemand nen fuffi leihen???


? Die muss ich net mehr bezahlen... *Messer abwasch und wegleg*


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Guck mal genauer hin!
> Das sind...
> MÄNNLICHE NUTTEN!!!
> 
> ...


Sicher net!


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

*sich panisch versteck und alls verdeck* hey warte ich bin angezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> ? Die muss ich net mehr bezahlen... *Messer abwasch und wegleg*


joa das is ne möglichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

ihr macht mir doch ein enig angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Ist normal...


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ihr macht mir doch ein enig angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Keine Sorge, ich töte dich zwar, aber mich an dir vergehen... omg, ne sicher net!


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ist normal...


wow ler sind so


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> wow ler sind so


Bin auf Entzug.... seit 16. Dezember!


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

hab ich schon erwähnt das ich auch wieder anfangen will?^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hab ich schon erwähnt das ich auch wieder anfangen will?^^


Nein, Mr. Homo hat noch nichts verlauten lassen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bin auf Entzug.... seit 16. Dezember!


ich auch...spiel ni mehr sooft denn mit 15 frames macht es ni so viel fun


----------



## chopi (15. Januar 2008)

mist ich hab zu stark mit schwuchtelwitzen rumgeworfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin doch normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich geh dann mal auch off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 möge der nuttenvater mit euch sein


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> mist ich hab zu stark mit schwuchtelwitzen rumgeworfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


glaub mir der nuttenvater ist mit uns


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> mist ich hab zu stark mit schwuchtelwitzen rumgeworfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kk, ciao! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bin auf Entzug.... seit 16. Dezember!



EY!!!!!!!!!!

Ich auch! Genau seit diesem Datum!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> EY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ich auch! Genau seit diesem Datum!!!
> 
> ...


Dann bist du meine verschollene Schwester?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dann bist du meine verschollene Schwester?



Nein......weißt du......

Lu(roc)k(e)....ich bin dein Vater!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nein......weißt du......
> 
> Lu(roc)k(e)....ich bin dein Vater!
> 
> ...


Achsooo, du bists...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Achsooo, du bists...



Na dann...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Ich brauch ne neuen Avatar. Wird schon wieder langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Na dann...


Keks?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Keks?



Ne, ich hab hier noch meine Chips...


Kot? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ne, ich hab hier noch meine Chips...
> Kot?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Keks?


wie kann man nur kekse essen das is wie sand in ne form gepresst


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> wie kann man nur kekse essen das is wie sand in ne form gepresst



Nein, 

Sand kann man nicht zerkauen. Kekse schon.

Sand kann man nicht verdauen. Kekse schon.

Sand schmeckt nicht. Kekse schon.


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nein,
> 
> Sand kann man nicht zerkauen. Kekse schon.
> 
> ...


mmmhhh...wurde das wissenschaftlich bewiesen....ne kekse sin ekelhaft...aber ich nehm en spanferkel wenn ihr habt


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Januar 2008)

Gogogogo Seite 200 muss eröffnet werden...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;dit : Damn it...mein Post wars nicht. -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> mmmhhh...wurde das wissenschaftlich bewiesen....ne kekse sin ekelhaft...aber ich nehm en spanferkel wenn ihr habt



Leider nicht...


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Gogogogo Seite 200 muss eröffnet werden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


na da probier ich es mal

edit: scheiße meiner auch ni


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Meiner wirds!


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Ne, der hier!


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Schitt!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

BÄM!

EDIT: Scheiß Spammer! :>


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

meiner


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock, das war nen Doppelpost, der zählt nicht. -.-


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

ach mist ni geschafft...


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Ne, ein 4-fach Post!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ne, ein 4-fach Post!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du Kackb00n! Der gehört mir!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ne, ein 4-fach Post!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also echt mal was du dir rausnimmst...unverschämt


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du Kackb00n! Der gehört mir!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer ist denn hier der King des Freds? 

ISCH!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wer ist denn hier der King des Freds?
> 
> ISCH!
> 
> ...



Tzä! _...deine mutter..._ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Tzä! _...deine mutter..._
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa geilo verbales auf die fresse haun


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Tzä! _...deine mutter..._
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...ich... hasse disch....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

^^ Laber nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> ^^ Laber nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich zähle bis 3!






Und dann bis 4!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ...ich... hasse disch....
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

wo habt ihr denn das ganze zeug her was ihr grade so gepostet habt??


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Niemals! Das sind Ausländer!
Wir sind deutschland und nicht irgendein Bär!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamweaver (15. Januar 2008)

Nabend Jungs und Mädels!


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Dreamweaver schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs und Mädels!


Nabend Dreamweaver! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit meint: Yes Baby, auch 201 ist meins!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

nabend


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Badabämbäm!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Achja...ich hab von der Salsa Blähungen. xD


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Achja...ich hab von der Salsa Blähungen. xD


Haahaa! Ich net!


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Achja...ich hab von der Salsa Blähungen. xD



OMG TAKE COVER!!!


Ich bin raus. CU


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Haahaa! Ich net!



MOWL!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> OMG TAKE COVER!!!
> Ich bin raus. CU



Tschau!


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> MOWL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3 Saw!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> <3 Saw!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die will nicht, dass du das guckst!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die will nicht, dass du das guckst!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die sollte sich ne Tüte over the Kopf ziehen, die ist viel brutaler als Saw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die sollte sich ne Tüte over the Kopf ziehen, die ist viel brutaler als Saw...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du dürftest den Film noch nichtmal gucken, also Ruhe!^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du dürftest den Film noch nichtmal gucken, also Ruhe!^^


Wenn ich will, dann mach ich das! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn ich will, dann mach ich das!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deine Eltern verstoßen damit aber gegen die Aufsichtspflicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Eigentlich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Deine Eltern verstoßen damit aber gegen die Aufsichtspflicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So bist du!


----------



## Zid666 (15. Januar 2008)

so wünsch euch no viel spaß beim spamen...bin dann mal wech


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> so wünsch euch no viel spaß beim spamen...bin dann mal wech



Nacht!


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigentlich ja net...


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> so wünsch euch no viel spaß beim spamen...bin dann mal wech


Gn8!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

So Lurock, auch wenn wir jetzt alleine sind, lass ich dich trotzdem nicht ran...


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So Lurock, auch wenn wir jetzt alleine sind, lass ich dich trotzdem nicht ran...


kk, ich wollt mir eh deine Freundin holen... eigentlich wollte ich nur Eis essen, aber ist ja aufm Weg....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> kk, ich wollt mir eh deine Freundin holen... eigentlich wollte ich nur Eis essen, aber ist ja aufm Weg....



Die bekommste eh nicht...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

Achja, hier nochmal meine Freundin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Achja, hier nochmal meine Freundin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ohaa, stylisch...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Januar 2008)

So, ich bin dann weg...man sieht sich.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So, ich bin dann weg...man sieht sich.


kk, bye!


----------



## midknight (16. Januar 2008)

*schwärmt kurz vorbei, lässt nen paar Pizzen da und macht sich dnn auf, bis um 4 Animes zu gucken*


----------



## Hexenkind (16. Januar 2008)

Guten Tag und gute Nacht...^^

*24 gucken geht* :]


----------



## Thront (16. Januar 2008)

wollt ihr das hier nich in nen livechat umwandeln?


----------



## Mondryx (16. Januar 2008)

hey das wär doch mal ne idee! dann bekommen lurok und VB auch noch eine Ring funktion wie bei msn oder so, damit sie den anderen auch zum antworten animieren können xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Das ist doch mal ne Idee! Da machen wir extra DREI Umfragen im WoW-Forum in denen es genau ums gleiche geht. Und wir benennen alle Umfragen vollkommen themenunpassend, so das niemand (Wirklich Niemand!) die Umfragen per Suchfunktion findet!

Ausserdem wird in jedem Thread geflamet und wenn jemand nicht flamet, dann bekommt er einen Bann.

Zusätzlich wird nur bei diesen drei Umfragen die Leitung so dreckig runtergeschraubt, dass man 5 Minuten braucht, um sie überhaupt aufzurufen.


Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Januar 2008)

entlich kann ich mal hier posten ;D

juhu ^^
spam spam spam .. und das nur weil man an nem ski tag der arbeit krank ist .. ;D

edit mein: ot

@fullbuffed ohne ironie würds mir besser pasen ;D


----------



## Rodney (16. Januar 2008)

Schinken.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Schinken.


Kochschinken?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kochschinken?



Bierschinken.


----------



## Rodney (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Bierschinken.



Alkohol?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Alkohol?



Nein!


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Alkohol?


Ja...


----------



## Rodney (16. Januar 2008)

Ja, Nein, was denn jetzt?


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ja, Nein, was denn jetzt?


Ja nä....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ja, Nein, was denn jetzt?



Ich will keinen Alkohol!


----------



## Bankchar (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo.


----------



## Rodney (16. Januar 2008)

@ VB: Zja, selbst schuld.
@ alle andren: Prost!


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Prost! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Fu!^^


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

man ich weis nie das schon postzeit ist... *sichüber cliu totlach xD*


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Urin!

Wollt ich nur mal so einwerfen....


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Urin!
> 
> Wollt ich nur mal so einwerfen....



*auffang und in dosen für neue leute tu*


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *auffang und in dosen für neue leute tu*


Redbull-Dosen?


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Redbull-Dosen?


du verwechselst dich mit mir chuck. ich meine natürlich die dirty sanchez dosen


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> du verwechselst dich mit mir chuck. ich meine natürlich die dirty sanchez dosen


Da kommt aber nur Kot und Sperma rein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Da kommt aber nur Kot und Sperma rein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das glaubst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! aber nicht für seemänner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> das glaubst du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Rofl, crank!


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

ich mag den neuen thread nicht ich muss nu immer herumswitchen....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Jo.. -.-


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich mag den neuen thread nicht ich muss nu immer herumswitchen....


Find ich gut, muss man nie warten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

ich glaub ich geh ne runde kartrider spieln^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Find ich gut, muss man nie warten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das stimmt allerdings^^


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings^^


Jo, find ich so besser, sonst langweilie ich mir manchmal den Arsch ab.


----------



## midknight (16. Januar 2008)

Nabend Mitschwärmer, alle gut für die Nacht gerüstet?

*Bier, Pizza und viele Videos liegen bereit*

Dann mal fröhliches schwärmen für die nächsten Stunden. ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Der hat was von Vreen/Thront.^^


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

midknight schrieb:


> Nabend Mitschwärmer, alle gut für die Nacht gerüstet?
> 
> *Bier, Pizza und viele Videos liegen bereit*
> 
> Dann mal fröhliches schwärmen für die nächsten Stunden. ^^


Klar doch, Black Jack und Nu... naja, kalte Pizza und massig Cola bringens auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

natoll patch-.-´


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

War ja klar, Lurock.


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

ihr habt ja alle schon vergessen dass di enutten alle tot sind...


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ihr habt ja alle schon vergessen dass di enutten alle tot sind...


Psssst!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Das gefällt Lurock...


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das gefällt Lurock...


Was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was willst du damit sagen?



Dass du nekrophil bist...


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dass du nekrophil bist...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Ist er weg? Charcharot? Arr, dein Name ist manchmal so schwer.. -.-


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jezz bräucht ich ein "hf pussy"-ugly...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Hmm...mom...


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hmm...mom...


Ich rieche wie du GIMP anklickst!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich rieche wie du GIMP anklickst!



Nein, ich hab den Spinner von eben nochmal gemeldet...


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab den Spinner von eben nochmal gemeldet...


Aahh, dacht ich mir.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aahh, dacht ich mir.



Kannste ja auch machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er hat schließlich auch dich beleidigt...


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Kannste ja auch machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Lies nochmal genau du Depp^^


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lies nochmal genau du Depp^^


Link?
Bin zu faul!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Boah...ist mir jetzt auch pupe...


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Boah...ist mir jetzt auch pupe...


Pupe?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Pupe = Schnuppe = Egal (Mein eigenes Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ich kurz weg,ist der thread zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 why? nur wegen dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> bin ich kurz weg,ist der thread zu
> ...



Ja, weil der uns zum Extremspamen motiviert hat.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ja, weil der uns zum Extremspamen motiviert hat.


Unfair sowas, wenn ich soeinen seh, kann ich halt net anders... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

kann ich dann nen neuen aufmachen,wenn der typ nu weg ist?
edith hat mir geraten,charkarotti anzuwhispern


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Unfair sowas, wenn ich soeinen seh, kann ich halt net anders...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Typisches Kiddie war das...denkste, wohr die Vorurteile kommen?


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Typisches Kiddie war das...denkste, wohr die Vorurteile kommen?


Jo und ich leide drunter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jo und ich leide drunter...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop...bin ich froh, fast 19 zu sein...ich kann mir gut vorstellen, wie du dich fühlst.


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jo und ich leide drunter...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


darf...bei warhammer...in fast keine gilde...bin 14...hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> darf...bei warhammer...in fast keine gilde...bin 14...hilfe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

leute?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Uhz! Naj, kein Plan, wie SEINE Definierung von Spam in dem Thread geht.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Uhz! Naj, kein Plan, wie SEINE Definierung von Spam in dem Thread geht.


Damn, dann darf ich mich da net blicken lassen, sonst ist der Fred zu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

ok,ich PM ohm,dass wir noch eine 2chance wollen verlangen^^


----------



## Dracun (16. Januar 2008)

hi..

was war denn mit den beiden vollpfosten garde ..haben wohl das falsche crack geraucht wa???.....das nur wegen so 2 bescheurteen pubertierenden kiddies "die grad mal 3 haare am sack haben und im puff schlange stehen" so en geiler lusticher fred geclosed wird......echt schon traurig

ansonsten alles fit ihr baumschmuser^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hi..
> 
> was war denn mit den beiden vollpfosten garde ..haben wohl das falsche crack geraucht wa???.....das nur wegen so 2 bescheurteen pubertierenden kiddies "die grad mal 3 haare am sack haben und im puff schlange stehen" so en geiler lusticher fred geclosed wird......echt schon traurig
> 
> ansonsten alles fit ihr baumschmuser^^



Ich bin kein Baumschmuser. Ich töte Beimschmuser! ^^

Siehe mein Profil > Charaktere.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hi..
> 
> was war denn mit den beiden vollpfosten garde ..haben wohl das falsche crack geraucht wa???.....das nur wegen so 2 bescheurteen pubertierenden kiddies "die grad mal 3 haare am sack haben und im puff schlange stehen" so en geiler lusticher fred geclosed wird......echt schon traurig
> 
> ansonsten alles fit ihr baumschmuser^^


Klar und bei dir und Lil`Bob?


----------



## Dracun (16. Januar 2008)

mensch musst du allet auf die goldwaage legen^^


aber erklär doch bitte mal was sind Beimschmuser^^

Tante Edith sagt:

Wenn du mit Lil´Bob meinen kleinen schatzemannmeinst dem geht es jut und der pennt so wie es sich gehört^^


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> aber erklär doch bitte mal was sind Beimschmuser^^


die leute die morgens in wald laufen weil da noch die astlöcher feucht sind?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Baumschmuser: Bezeichnung für Nachtelfen. Seit Anfang an als Beleidigung von Nachtelfspielern gemeint.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (16. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß was baumschmuser sind...nru du hast geschrieben *Beimschmuser* das ist wat anderes dat kenne ich net^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> die leute die morgens in wald laufen weil da noch die astlöcher feucht sind?


Rofl, jezz ists raus! Nun weiß jeder warum du Dudu spielst!


----------



## DTninja (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Baumschmuser: Bezeichnung für Nachtelfen. Seit Anfang an als Beleidigung von Nachtelfspielern gemeint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mir isses egal was die mein Rogue alles an den Kopf schmeißen, da ich eh kein RP mache ^^ :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ich weiß was baumschmuser sind...nru du hast geschrieben *Beimschmuser* das ist wat anderes dat kenne ich net^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Muss ich das verstehen?^^


----------



## Dracun (16. Januar 2008)

so bina uch wieder wech .....wollte nur mal schaun wie es euch so geht .also haut die butz wech.udn bis denne dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rofl, jezz ists raus! Nun weiß jeder warum du Dudu spielst!


tauren-druide nicht nachtelfen...tauren ficken gnome weil die dann immer so lustig auf"ploppen"


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

DTninja schrieb:


> Mir isses egal was die mein Rogue alles an den Kopf schmeißen, da ich eh kein RP mache ^^ :>



Und auchnoch nen Schurke. Das passt ja:

Nachtelf: Schwul angehaucht.

Schurke: Machts immer von hinten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> so bina uch wieder wech .....wollte nur mal schaun wie es euch so geht .also haut die butz wech.udn bis denne dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ciao!

@ chopi,   ROFL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Baumschmuser. Ich töte *Beimschmuser! ^^*
> 
> Siehe mein Profil > Charaktere.




Vllt verstehst du es jetzt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Arr!! Scheiß Verschreiber! ^^


----------



## Dracun (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also was ist jetzt bitte ein Beimschmuser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also bin wech......ciaoe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

ok der threat ist wieder offen und ich kann MORGEN n foto reinposten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ok der threat ist wieder offen und ich kann MORGEN n foto reinposten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also in 48 Minuten?^^


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

sehr sehr morgen^^ nach der schule...leute soll ich euch mal was richtig gayes von mir offenbarren? ich hab morgen fechten xD


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sehr sehr morgen^^ nach der schule...leute soll ich euch mal was richtig gayes von mir offenbarren? ich hab morgen fechten xD


Omg, ein gnomfickender Homofürst!


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

hat sich


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sehr sehr morgen^^ nach der schule...leute soll ich euch mal was richtig gayes von mir offenbarren? ich hab morgen fechten xD



Was ist daran schwul?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> <object width"425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7vpTMCT_rXQ&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7vpTMCT_rXQ&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>



HaHa!


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> <object width"425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7vpTMCT_rXQ&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7vpTMCT_rXQ&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


ROFL! Nur das hinter dem "=" in (youtube) (/youtube) kopieren und die Klammern in eckige umwandeln.


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

es geht!^^ thx


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

chopi, hier hab ich das mit dem Videos ausfürhlich erklärt!

Lurock macht Ah!


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

ok thx ich bin weg sucht euch eine sache aus die ich als verabschiedung gesagt hab und lest sie euch 3mal durch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Bist du plöde!^^


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

> ok thx ich bin weg sucht euch eine sache aus die ich als verabschiedung gesagt hab und lest sie euch 3mal durch





chopi schrieb:


> du nennst mich homo,nur weil ich dich von hinten befriedigen will?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


K, 3 mal durchles.... *angeekelt wegscroll*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Hach ja, wieder so ein Langeweile Abend...


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hach ja, wieder so ein Langeweile Abend...


Jo, wir brauchen mal wieder Weiber in dem Thread hier!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Hm... zieh dir doch ein Kleid an Lurock.


----------



## LittleFay (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jo, wir brauchen mal wieder Weiber in dem Thread hier!


 *schaut um die Ecke* Ihr habt gerufen?


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hm... zieh dir doch ein Kleid an Lurock.


Klar, spieln wir Vater, Mutter, Kind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne mal ehrlich... ich hab übrigens immernoch bad`s BH.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> *schaut um die Ecke* Ihr habt gerufen?


Huhu Fay! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hm... zieh dir doch ein Kleid an Lurock.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will ich sehen.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Will ich sehen.


Willst du nicht, glaub mir!


----------



## LittleFay (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Willst du nicht, glaub mir!


 Ich will mich ja nicht mal selber im Kleid sehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Klar, spieln wir Vater, Mutter, Kind!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, den hast du angezogen!!!


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ja, den hast du angezogen!!!


Ne, eigentlich nicht...


----------



## LittleFay (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ja, den hast du angezogen!!!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (16. Januar 2008)

So, bin aber auch schon wieder weg. Mein Rücken tut weh.

Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> So, bin aber auch schon wieder weg. Mein Rücken tut weh.
> 
> Gute Nacht
> 
> ...



Nachti!


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> So, bin aber auch schon wieder weg. Mein Rücken tut weh.
> 
> Gute Nacht
> 
> ...


Nacht!


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

der Tooood!! Da! Schon wieder! Ahhhhh der Toooood!


hihihi


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Wat??? Drogen?^^


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

Achja?!

^^bäh 2ter nachtdinest nachm urlaub...schrecklich....der Toood sozusagen^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Muss ich nicht verstehen oder?^^


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> Achja?!
> 
> ^^bäh 2ter nachtdinest nachm urlaub...schrecklich....der Toood sozusagen^^


Ohaa, ich stell mir dich grad vor wie ein kleiner grüner Ball der auf und abspringt und dazu mit piepstimme rumquäkt.... Sry!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Waaah!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Feuerzeug ist futsch!


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Waaah!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wollst dich umbringen, weil deine Anwesenheit alle Weiber vertreibt?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Nein..

1. Nur eine Zigarette anzünden.

2. Es hat gefunzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nein..
> 
> 1. Nur eine Zigarette anzünden.
> 
> ...


GZ!


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

*hüpf - quiek*

^^

--------------
was gibts da nich zu verstehen^^ich hatte von 23.12 bis 15.01 urlaub. nun muss ich wieder arbeiten = *kotz*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> *hüpf - quiek*
> 
> ^^


Lol, der Gummi-Ball ist back!



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deine? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Ne, hab nen Lappi.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ne, hab nen Lappi.


Was für einen?


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

gg^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Kennste bestimmt nicht...Packard Bell.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> gg^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rofl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Kennste bestimmt nicht...Packard Bell.


Doch, kenn ich. Welche Graka?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

nVIDIA


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> nVIDIA


Genauer gehts net ne?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, wayne...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

6300 du Frosch.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> 6300 du Frosch.


Achso, Oldtimer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (17. Januar 2008)

guten morgen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Reicht für WoW.^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> guten morgen



HiDiHo!


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> guten morgen


Moin Erdling.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Mr. Hankey!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Mr. Hankey!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der trocknet doch aus oder?
In South Park....


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

jop^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Ne man, der kommt doch immer ausm Klo raus!


----------



## Zid666 (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Mr. Hankey!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja unterdererdeling
mmmhhh falsches zitat


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Mensch, erfreut Euch doch an diesem Wunderwerk des Analausgusses!


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Wasn Kack! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (17. Januar 2008)

naja bin och schon wieder weg...ich schau morgen no mal rein...gn8


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Nachti!


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

he buffeD....zünd den knaller^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*nerv weil du sie ned magst*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Ach, das Vid find ich Lustig. Nur die Band find ich zum Kotzen.^^


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Black Jack?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Alles klar.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Alles klar.


Jut jut!


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

wambo


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> wambo


Ich, Du, Er/Sie/Es


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

wamboen, die lehre des wambo...komm schon! das ist grundstoff^^


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> wamboen, die lehre des wambo...komm schon! das ist grundstoff^^


Bist du Rosa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

wah! gelb!


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> wah! gelb!


Die Lehre des Wambo ist von Patrick!


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

joa hätte ein *zeige finger entsetzt auf dich richte* dazu gehörrt^^


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Bin mal weg, Gn8!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

So, scheiße is das...


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

hmmm?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Ach, hatte mir vor einem Monat die Testversion von Kaspersky gedownloadet. Die hat auch prima funktioniert. Hat den Dienst ordentlich getan.
Nun, nach einem Monat ist die Testversion abgelaufen und ich musste es deinstallieren.

Ich hab mir überlegt, hmm...hol ich mir die Testversion jetzt nochmal oder kaufe ich es mir?

Joar, als die Installation einer erneute Testversion nicht funktioniert hat (Irgendein fataler Fehler -.-) wollte ich mal gucken, wie viel denn die Pro-Version kostet. Siehe da, 39,95&#8364;...geht ja noch.
Dann sehe ich, dass man nur eine Lizenz kauft. Diese hält ein Jahr an, danach muss man sie erneut kaufen.

Ich denke mir nur: "Was ist denn das für eine Scheiße??"

Ich also Nod32 gdownloadet, und guck mir das an, da siehe, es ist NUR ein Antivirenprogramm. Keine Firewall. 

Ich also gleich nochmal ins Internet und ZoneAlarm Firewall gedownloadet. ARRR muss das alles so verdammt kompliziert sein???

Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen guten und billigen Tipp für ein Antivirenprogramm+Firewall geben.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

So, Nod32 deinstalliert und ZoneAlarm Testversion auf die komplette geupgradet. Mit Firewall, Antispyware und der ganz Kram.

Hält aber auch nur 14 Tage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich glaub, die werd ich danach kaufen. Die ist auch gut.


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

naja solangs nicht sone bauernfang- 1 jahres lizenz ist^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Jo, Kapersky ist zwar ein wirklich gutes Program, aber das ist echt scheisse von denen...


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

moin ladys


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Na du Pupertze! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*streichel*


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

*schnurrt*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> *schnurrt*



*ürgs*

Ne Katze!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

Druidin büdde ja
*in die hand beisst*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> Druidin büdde ja
> *in die hand beisst*



Auää!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bist du denn auch eine saubere Mu...Katze? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

*faucht und anfängt sich zu putzen* jetzt ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> *faucht und anfängt sich zu putzen* jetzt ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naaaa....das ist aber unhygienisch!

*Schwamm reich*

Oder soll ich dich waschen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

ne ich geh lieber baden, alleine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> ne ich geh lieber baden, alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer hat gesagt, dass ich mitkommen will?^^


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

das war profilaktisch, wenn du mich schon waschen willst, fand ich es besser klar zustellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Lies genauer, ich habe nicht gesagt, ich WILL dich waschen, ich fragte dich, ob ich dich waschen soll.

Fraun...denken immer nur an das Eine...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

nicht frauen, ich traue eben keinem kerl weiter wie ich ihn sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> nicht frauen, ich traue eben keinem kerl weiter wie ich ihn sehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm... ich überlege gerade, welchen dummen Satz ich jetzt ablasse....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

mmm ich lass mich überraschen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> mmm ich lass mich überraschen



Ach, jetzt hab ichs:

Du traust dich mit jedem Kerl, den du siehst?



...


Gott, war der schlecht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

der war in der tat flach


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Na dann hau du mir doch mal nen Spruch an den Schädel. Will auch mal weinen!


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

pfff ne für so n flachen gegenspruch, hab mehr erwartet   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Alles klar ich habs:



badhcatha schrieb:


> nicht frauen, ich traue eben keinem kerl weiter wie ich ihn sehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer sagt, dass ich männlich bin?

Uuund? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

rofl


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Na also. Jetzt musst du.


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

aber nur ganz wenig...
ach was hab ich mir nur mit dem blöden gimp da angetut.... obwohl ich lerne es langsam^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Immer schön Tutorials durcharbeiten. Geht schnell, dann haste es raus. Zumindest Amateureigenschaften. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich bin auch nicht viel weiter.


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

wie tutorials?
ist das sowas wie ne gebrauchsanweisung?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Naja, teilweise. Tutorials sind von anderen Usern geschriebene Vorgehensweisen, mit denen man bestimmte Dinge machen kann.

Hier zum Beispiel:

http://www.gimpusers.de/


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

also ne gebrauchsanweisung..
lese ich nie..
ich krieg die sachen auch so kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

<.<


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

mein mann: les die gebrauchsanweisung!
ich            : ok
 3 tage später
ich            : wofür ist der knopf?
mein mann: lass das! dachte du hast die gebrauchsanweisung gelesen? hast du doch?
ich            :  ääm klar 
mein mann: das ist ja kaputt!
ich            :sag mal ließt du nicht die gebrauchsanweisung? musst du immer alles kaputt machen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Frauen...ich versteh euch nicht...


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

wirst du auch nie ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

I kno...


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

he seit ich die fotos in den karnevals dings da reingesetzt hab hat nur noch einer gepostet^^
ich hab euch vertrieben *muhhhhr**


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

häh?


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

ach nichts.. und wie gefällt dir das bild?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Joar, ist mir ein bissle wenig zu sehen. Und sie ist ein wenig zu behaart. Und ich hab da noch "härtere" Bilder auf meinem PC.^^


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

tztz du erwartest doch nicht das ich dir meine ganzen schmutzigen hentais zeige^^ da werd ich ja nie fertig *kichert*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Such dir ein paar hübsche aus. Ich bin weg, schlaf schön!


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

baba du auch... was mach ich den jetzt nur...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

An dir rumspielen...

*wegrenn und ins Bett verkriech*


----------



## badhcatha (17. Januar 2008)

das macht mein mann für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mm werd wohl wow zocken


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

nadann wolln wa mal bissl rumnachtschwärmen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Schon wieder so weit?


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

Wir wollten heute doch das thema mit den frauen vertiefen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Interessiert es dich so, was ich über die Mehrheit der Frauen denke? -.-


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Dann mal los!


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Interessiert es dich so, was ich über die Mehrheit der Frauen denke? -.-


ist doch ok wenn du aufs männliche geschlecht stehst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also lurock^^war da was mit klamotten oder so?


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> .....
> also lurock^^war da was mit klamotten oder so?


Wenn du mir was sagen willst, dann sags und umschreibs net, ich will net so viel denken.
Also was meinst du?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ist doch ok wenn du aufs männliche geschlecht stehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Depp...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Depp...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Drehendertotenkopfavatarhaber 

omg *verwirrt*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Haste was gegen meinen Avatar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Boah, wie kommt ihr von Frauen auf Avatare? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist alles zu schnell für mich....


----------



## Rodney (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Boah, wie kommt ihr von Frauen auf Avatare?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Haste was gegen meinen Avatar?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö^^ist aber...verwirrend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@lurockas hat einen ganz komplexen zusammenhang und eine lange hintergrundgeschichte   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Nö^^ist aber...verwirrend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne, Lurocks Gehirn ist einfach nur zu langam...^^


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wir wollten heute doch das thema mit den frauen *vertiefen*



eindeutig zweideutig


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

irgendwie kapier ich euch ned ;D zuerst redet ihr überfrauen und nun über irgendwelche ava's ..

egal noch 20min bis southpark ;D


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ne, Lurocks Gehirn ist einfach nur zu langam...^^


Nee, ich leide unter dem Abe Simpson-Reflex... 
sobald jemand anders oder ich selbst 
anfange zu labern, penn ich ein.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Ach, na dann...


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nee, ich leide unter dem Abe Simpson-Reflex...
> sobald jemand anders oder ich selbst
> anfange zu labern, penn ich ein.




gute nacht ;D


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ne, Lurocks Gehirn ist einfach nur zu langam...^^


ich würde es mit der wookie verteidigung vergleichen...Warum rede ich in einem wow forum über wookies?denken sie einen moment darüber nach meine damen und herren!ES ERGIBT KEINEN SINN!Schauen sie sich diesen wookie an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er ist 2 meter groß und wohnt auf dantooine mit 1m kleinen viechern!Denkt nach!Es ergibt keinen Sinn.
So ist es genauso logisch das wir von frauen plötzlich auf avatare haben!DENN!
ES ERGIBT EINEN SINN!


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ich würde es mit der wookie verteidigung vergleichen...Warum rede ich in einem wow forum über wookies?denken sie einen moment darüber nach meine damen und herren!ES ERGIBT KEINEN SINN!Schauen sie sich diesen wookie an
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what we can do with the sleeping members,what we can do with the sleeping members *sing*


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ich würde es mit der wookie verteidigung vergleichen...Warum rede ich in einem wow forum über wookies?denken sie einen moment darüber nach meine damen und herren!ES ERGIBT KEINEN SINN!Schauen sie sich diesen wookie an
> ...bild...
> Er ist 2 meter groß und wohnt auf dantooine mit 1m kleinen viechern!Denkt nach!Es ergibt keinen Sinn.
> So ist es genauso logisch das wir von frauen plötzlich auf avatare haben!DENN!
> ES ERGIBT EINEN SINN!


Das wiederrum klingt logisch....


----------



## Rodney (17. Januar 2008)

Ganz nebenbei erkenne ich in Lurock's Avatar eien Kugel, die mit zwei Schädeln bedruckt ist.

OMG!!!
BENUTZT
DIE
CHEWBAAKA-VERTEIDIGUNG!!
OMG!!!


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei erkenne ich in Lurock's Avatar eien Kugel, die mit zwei Schädeln bedruckt ist.


Dann bist du wirklich durch den Wind!


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

hmm da das ganze irgendwie sinnfrei ist spamm ich auch ma was dazu

CRIS ANGEL <-- fucking psyco .. auf mtv ;D der geht auf ein nagelbrett und lässt nen hummer drüberfahren 

btw @völlig buffed haste im sig thread mal die videos angekukt die ich dir gepostet hab? ;D


----------



## Rodney (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dann bist du wirklich durch den Wind!




Nein, du hast nur den wahren Unfang der Realität noch nicht begriffen.

Muhi...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Nö, keine Lust... :>


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nö, keine Lust... :>




fu .. ;D

so ich bin am kuken wie sich der cris da selbst überfahlen lässt auf dem nagelbrett ;D /love psycos ;D


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Muuuuuh!

Wollt ich nur mal verlauten lassen!


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Muuuuuh!


/sign


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Langweilisch.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (17. Januar 2008)

Wir brauchen ein Thema!
Ich schlage Thront vor...


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

ich schlage zorkal


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Ich sag nur eins: Keeeeeekse!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich schlage zorkal...



...vor?


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> ...vor?


Ne, auf die Rübe!


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich sag nur eins: Keeeeeekse!


steinigt ihn!!! und gibt mir die kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> steinigt ihn!!! und gibt mir die kekse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Steinigt mich ruhig, aber die Kekse kiegt ihr nie! *muhahahahahaaa*


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

wetten dass?


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wetten dass?


Ne, ich mag den Mensch aus der Haribo-Werbung net!


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rofl, der noob lässt sich erwischen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (17. Januar 2008)

Auf welche Schulform geht ihr?Gymnasium,Realschule,Hauptschule oder sogar Sonderschule(Lurock?!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

gym weisste ja schon


----------



## Zid666 (17. Januar 2008)

berufsschule


----------



## Zid666 (17. Januar 2008)

aso hallo


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Auf welche Schulform geht ihr?Gymnasium,Realschule,Hauptschule oder sogar Sonderschule(Lurock?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sonderschule für Überbegabte!

Ne, Gymnasium.


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> aso hallo


zuk zuk auch


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> aso hallo


Du nicht nehmen Kekse!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Ich zum Glück auf keine mehr...


----------



## Zid666 (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du nicht nehmen Kekse!


naja sand schmeckt ja auch ni...ich glaub ich mach mich grad unbeliebt


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du nicht nehmen Kekse!


ROFL


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> naja sand schmeckt ja auch ni...ich glaub ich mach mich grad unbeliebt


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Anti-Keks? Auf ihn!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

er mag keine kekse?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ein Anti-Keks? Auf ihn!!
> ...


der auch no den thread übernehmen möchte...ich glaub ich bin der antichrist


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Wieder der totale Haufen hier...^^


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> der auch no den thread übernehmen möchte...ich glaub ich bin der antichrist


Reden über Sachen, über die man nichts weiß, ist ungut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Reden über Sachen, über die man nichts weiß, ist ungut!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso???


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Unterhaltet Euch mal über etwas, was zumindest ansatzweise Sinn hat.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> wieso???


Ach, egal....

Wer isn von Euch noch bei last.fm?


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Unterhaltet Euch mal über etwas, was zumindest ansatzweise Sinn hat.





Zid666 schrieb:


> wieso???



lasst uns nur noch mit zitaten reden


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

Das Tier, das du gesehen hast, war einmal und ist jetzt nicht; es wird aber aus dem Abgrund heraufsteigen und dann ins Verderben gehen. Staunen werden die Bewohner der Erde, deren Namen seit der Erschaffung der Welt nicht im Buch des Lebens verzeichnet sind. Sie werden bei dem Anblick des Tieres staunen; denn es war einmal und ist jetzt nicht, wird aber wieder da sein.

alles klar?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> Das Tier, das du gesehen hast, war einmal und ist jetzt nicht; es wird aber aus dem Abgrund heraufsteigen und dann ins Verderben gehen. Staunen werden die Bewohner der Erde, deren Namen seit der Erschaffung der Welt nicht im Buch des Lebens verzeichnet sind. Sie werden bei dem Anblick des Tieres staunen; denn es war einmal und ist jetzt nicht, wird aber wieder da sein.
> 
> alles klar?
> 
> ...


Ich fühl mich direkt angesprochen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

thront hat die hekunft meines avas gezeigt


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

chopi, das steht schon in nem anderen Fred, das wissen eh schon alle.


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

willste mir jetzt das spammen in dem threat hier verbieten?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Hmm... Lurock du Kadaver-Liebhaber?


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hmm... Lurock du Kadaver-Liebhaber?


Ja?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja?



Last.fm scheint endlich zu funzen... wie hießt du nochmal?


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Last.fm scheint endlich zu funzen... wie hießt du nochmal?


Hab dir ne PM geschrieben.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Jetzt find ich den Button nicht, füg du mich mal hinzu.

Name: ToNk-PiLs


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jetzt find ich den Button nicht, füg du mich mal hinzu.
> 
> Name: ToNk-PiLs


kk


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hab dir ne PM geschrieben.



Bei mir kam noch nichts an.^^


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Bei mir kam noch nichts an.^^


Buffed wird langsam immer langsamer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VB, du musst bei deinem last.fm profil unter Freunde gehen, dann da die Einladung annehmen.


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Buffed wird langsam immer langsamer...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so isses leider


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

steht nicht geschrieben: du sollst langsamer ud langsamer werden bise du stehest!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Habs schon gemerkt.^^


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> steht nicht geschrieben: du sollst langsamer ud langsamer werden bise du stehest!


Was liest du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

oh mein gott sie haben kenny getötet !!

this is sparta ;D 

so das ist alles was ich lese ;D


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

naja ich hab da so ein kleines notizbuch, wo ich immer reinschreib was mir in den kopf kommt......nachher kann man sich auf jeden blödsinn berufen mit "steh nicht geschrieben meine freunde: XX" ^^^^


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

notiz buch .. Oo du kannst schreiben ;D
n1


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> naja ich hab da so ein kleines notizbuch, wo ich immer reinschreib was mir in den kopf kommt......nachher kann man sich auf jeden blödsinn berufen mit "steh nicht geschrieben meine freunde: XX" ^^^^


Rofl, das ist ja geil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> naja ich hab da so ein kleines notizbuch, wo ich immer reinschreib was mir in den kopf kommt......nachher kann man sich auf jeden blödsinn berufen mit "steh nicht geschrieben meine freunde: XX" ^^^^


ich hab ne idee wie ich mir den  schulaltag in der klasse schöner gestalten kann^^ nur woher n notizbuch oO


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

gibts bei ebay ;D


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

vorallem wenn wer blöd fragt holt man das buch raus klopft drauf und grinst....

anderes: im radio heisst eine sprecherin -karin zechmeister- viel zu geil will auch so heissen

so mal kurz arbeiten...^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

*rumdüsel*

Korn Unplugged klingt hammer!


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> *rumdüsel*
> 
> Korn Unplugged klingt hammer!


Mmmmh, ich steh net so auf Nu Metal,
hör dir mal Der Scharlachrote Tot (von Absurd) an,
das ist geil!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmmh, ich steh net so auf Nu Metal,
> hör dir mal Der Scharlachrote Tot (von Absurd) an,
> das ist geil!



Versteht man da wenigstens ein Wort?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Ich find Nu Metal aber gut. Bä!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Versteht man da wenigstens ein Wort?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, wenn man gut hinhört, aber nimm die Release-Version,
das Orginal ausm Knast klingt etwas dumpf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ach was, mach einfach gucking on my last.fm-page,
ser ju känn si sis lead and känn hir sis!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man gut hinhört, aber nimm die Release-Version,
> das Orginal ausm Knast klingt etwas dumpf...
> 
> 
> ...



Wa? Laber mich nich zu Penner!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wa? Laber mich nich zu Penner!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Okay, vergiss es, kannst du eh nur wenn du das Lied aufm PC hast seh ich grad,
naja, die Band ist halt verboten... kannst auch keine Lieder von scrobbeln.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

euch 2 kapier ich nimmer ;d


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Okay, vergiss es, kannst du eh nur wenn du das Lied aufm PC hast seh ich grad,
> naja, die Band ist halt verboten... kannst auch keine Lieder von scrobbeln.



Lol? Warum das denn? Die Texte so schlimm?


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lol? Warum das denn? Die Texte so schlimm?


Ja. Haben halt auch ein NSBM-Album, bzw. 2 sogar.
Die andern Lieder sind aber wirklich geil!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja. Haben halt auch ein NSBM-Album, bzw. 2 sogar.
> Die andern Lieder sind aber wirklich geil!



Naja, ich werd mich mal nicht extra auf die Suche machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Naja, ich werd mich mal nicht extra auf die Suche machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auch wieder wahr...


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

für was auch ;d die lieder kommen ja zu dir ;D


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

bin weg see you im püff pöff


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Nachti.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

gute nacht ;D


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Gn8 chopi!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

JETZT kam die PM an... -.-

Ohne Worte...


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

naja ca 80% eines compis befinden sich zeitweilig in parallel universen und dimensionen....natürlich immer verschiedene 80%

einfach nicht wundern gg


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> JETZT kam die PM an... -.-
> 
> Ohne Worte...


lol.......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (17. Januar 2008)

nacht leute gehe hei hei machen.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> nacht leute gehe hei hei machen.


Gn8 Thront


----------



## Schleppel (17. Januar 2008)

n8


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

N8i Thront alter Spammer.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Bin jezz auch mal weg! Gn8!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Nacht Lurock.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

minas hast left the building ;D
cya leutz


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Noch einer wech...


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

alles tot hier....sag ich ja der toood! ahhh


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Blablubdiblub!

Keiner mehr da?


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

es steht doch geschrieben: Nimmer ist niemand da, es ist immer jemand da. Und wenn dem nicht so sei, ist trozdem jemand da.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Leg bloß dein Buch weg...^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

So, ich bin weg. Nacht an alle noch anwesenden.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

So, ich bin weg. Nacht an alle noch anwesenden.


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

joa schlaf guti


----------



## Lurock (18. Januar 2008)

Nabend...... 

...meine Uhr geht vor! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (18. Januar 2008)

moin^^


----------



## Zid666 (18. Januar 2008)

Halli Hallo


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

halihalo hab mich ma am gimp versucht,stells gleich in den threat


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> halihalo hab mich ma am gimp versucht,stells gleich in den threat


edith hats geschaft...


----------



## Lurock (18. Januar 2008)

Dann zeig mal! Will net aus dem Thread raus, bin zu faul...


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

sollten blitze werden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

heyHeeey! Herzlich wilkommen beim Volksfest der Volksmusik!

Heut san bei mir die inzester inzest buam! der lebende beweis das sex in der familie ssssupa ist!HeyHeeeey!

PP


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> heyHeeey! Herzlich wilkommen beim Volksfest der Volksmusik!
> 
> Heut san bei mir die inzester inzest buam! der lebende beweis das sex in der familie ssssupa ist!HeyHeeeey!
> 
> PP



switch reloaded oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sollten blitze werden...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nice nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was habt ihr heut gemacht?


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

jo switch^^^ggg


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

meine schwester (23jahre lang blondine,dseit 1woche brunette) kommt nach berlin für ne woche,ich weiss nicht so recht ob ich sie sehn will xD


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

hmmm ....bedenklich^^


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Januar 2008)

Hm...gutes Argument...sie nicht zu sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

hol mir morgen ne neue gamecard und fang wieder an^^
was sollte ich am besten skillen für raids? (druide) hab ich als monkin ne chance?


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

kann mir vorszellen mit dem richtigen eq und skill abfolge...schon


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

-.- immer wenn ich heute was frage hab ichs sofort raus gleich danach


----------



## Lurock (18. Januar 2008)

Haahaa!

Btw: Wenig Betrieb hier...


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

normale leute gehn freitag abends auch feiern oderso....ich sitz in der arbeit

wenn ich frei hätt, wäre ich auch ned zuhause^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Was heißt hier normale Leute?

Ich hasse Partys, bin ich jetzt abnormal? o_O


----------



## Lurock (18. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Was heißt hier normale Leute?
> 
> Ich hasse Partys, bin ich jetzt abnormal? o_O


Ja!
Noch nicht aufgefallen?

Ich bin aber auch abnormal!


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

partys...hach ich meinte ein paar beer kippen

und dank dem (idiotischen) diktat der _tollen_ gesellschaft bist du abnormal ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber nach solchen kriterien, wär ich nichtmal ein mensch....oder würd garned existieren


----------



## Lurock (18. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> partys...hach ich meinte ein paar beer kippen
> 
> und dank dem (idiotischen) diktat der _tollen_ gesellschaft bist du abnormal ja
> 
> ...


Bierchen kann ich auch zuhause kippen....

Btw: Rofl, du bist ein Mensch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

ich hab internet...


----------



## Lurock (18. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich hab internet...


WTF? Freak!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

hm meinen vollen namen in " gesetzt gibts im google nicht...also existiere ich sowieso garned^^


----------



## Shadistar (18. Januar 2008)

blubb mir ist langweilig ... -.- 

=O


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> hm meinen vollen namen in " gesetzt gibts im google nicht...also existiere ich sowieso garned^^


google>wikipedia>papa schlumpf


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> partys...hach ich meinte ein paar beer kippen
> 
> und dank dem (idiotischen) diktat der _tollen_ gesellschaft bist du abnormal ja
> 
> ...



Hmm, ich trinke auch kein Bier...ich trinke sogar nur sehr wenig Alkohol...


----------



## Lurock (18. Januar 2008)

Black Jack und.....? Vollendet den Satz meine Fans!


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

löst leiber mein screenshot ratedings......^^das is allgemein wissengg


----------



## Shadistar (18. Januar 2008)

tralalalalala *spamm*


----------



## Lurock (18. Januar 2008)

Shadistar schrieb:


> tralalalalala *spamm*


Der Papst sagt er ist ein Spammer!
Verbrennt ihn!!!


----------



## Shadistar (18. Januar 2008)

Der Papst sagt auch das man bestimmte Bücher nich lesen darf! Verbrennt den Papst!


----------



## Lurock (18. Januar 2008)

Shadistar schrieb:


> Der Papst sagt auch das man bestimmte Bücher nich lesen darf! Verbrennt den Papst!


He, mein Post war schon Ironie, da musst du nich auch noch hinterher ironieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadistar (18. Januar 2008)

Mir ist heut soooo langweilig, kann nichmal saufen gehen o.O


----------



## Lurock (18. Januar 2008)

Shadistar schrieb:


> Mir ist heut soooo langweilig, kann nichmal saufen gehen o.O


Haahaa!

Warum?


----------



## Shadistar (18. Januar 2008)

Weil keiner zeit hat ... außer ich =S


----------



## Lurock (18. Januar 2008)

Shadistar schrieb:


> Weil keiner zeit hat ... außer ich =S


Mmmmh, kenn ich, aber dafür gibts ja Buffed!


----------



## Shadistar (18. Januar 2008)

und was machst du so? XD


----------



## Schleppel (18. Januar 2008)

steht nicht geschrieben: ist keiner bei dir, der alkohol ist immer hier.?


jaaa der war flach gut ;p----aber es steh immerhin geschrieben


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

leute schonwieder ne frage,wo soll ich schriftarten im gimpordner genau speichern?


----------



## Lurock (18. Januar 2008)

Shadistar schrieb:


> und was machst du so? XD


Ich:

-esse Chips
-poste bei buffed
-chatte über ICQ
-chatte über MSN
-rede über Skype
-höre Musik
-und lese ein Buch


----------



## Shadistar (18. Januar 2008)

@ Schleppel, der war doch gut, hab schmunzeln müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Lurock wie kann man neben so viele aktivitäten ein buch lesen, bist du jesus? =-/  *ja der war schlecht*


----------



## Lurock (18. Januar 2008)

Shadistar schrieb:


> .....
> @Lurock wie kann man neben so viele aktivitäten ein buch lesen, *bist du jesus*? =-/  *ja der war schlecht*



/report !


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> /report !



Echt mal, was für eine Beleidigung für unsere Art.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

hey ho leutz

kann mir jmd von euch n prog empfehlen mit dem ich videos aneinander schneiden kann?
das ding sollte allerdings mit mp4's umgehn können. hab nämlich kb die erst zu konvertieren und dann wieder zurück zu konvertieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach ja: es solte einigermaßen simpel zu bedienen sein


----------



## badhcatha (19. Januar 2008)

männer sind sich wieder am kloppen^^


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> männer sind sich wieder am kloppen^^


??
hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

So, ich bin wech! Gn8 Leute!


----------



## -MH-Elron (19. Januar 2008)

Abend OT!


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Januar 2008)

gn8 lurock


----------



## badhcatha (19. Januar 2008)

baba


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2008)

gn lurock

ich gimpe hier rum ich hasse das^^,mach mir ne neue sig


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

Boah, ich hab echt keine Motivation mehr mit dem Designen...


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Januar 2008)

musst dir die sig ja schließlich iwie verdienen^^


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2008)

und wie ist sie??


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

Ich werd gleich rausgehen, in irgendein Dorf fahren, dort einen alten Brunnen suchen und mich letztenendes reinstürzen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

Die Sig ist zu breit...


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

aber es steht auch geschrieben, bevor du dich in einen brunner stürzt, wirf jemand anderes hinein und lass wasser ein.

^^


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die Sig ist zu breit...



sagt der richtige^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> aber es steht auch geschrieben, bevor du dich in einen brunner stürzt, wirf jemand anderes hinein und lass wasser ein.
> 
> ^^



Werf dein Buch bloß weg...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sagt der richtige^^



Meine ist vielleicht zu hoch, aber bestimmt nicht zu breit.^^


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Meine ist vielleicht zu hoch, aber bestimmt nicht zu breit.^^


wieviele leute haben sich über die eine ältere beschwert? dass der browser zu klein ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2008)

ok leute bin weg bye möge die gimpmutter mit euch sein


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wieviele leute haben sich über die eine ältere beschwert? dass der browser zu klein ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hey ho leutz
> 
> kann mir jmd von euch n prog empfehlen mit dem ich videos aneinander schneiden kann?
> das ding sollte allerdings mit mp4's umgehn können. hab nämlich kb die erst zu konvertieren und dann wieder zurück zu konvertieren
> ...


/push

weiß niemand was?
brauchs recht dringend!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das klingt jetz iwie komisch oder?


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Januar 2008)

So. Ich verzieh mich dann auch mal für die nächsten paar Stunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

ja trolli...1. ich hab ka davon 2. reden die leute hier in diesem thread absichtlich hauptsächlich schwachfug^^


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Januar 2008)

@K0l0ss:
nachti

@Schleppel:
das könnte se zu dem thema ja auch
nur wolln se wohl nich


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

Sry, kein Plan von sowas.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Januar 2008)

mir würden ja sogar schon gerüchte reichen was ich da denn so benutzen könnte


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNGZ timi mac thronti is wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

kartoffel


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2008)

guten morgen und guten abend ..

ich bin auch ma pennen ;D viel spass noc h ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Januar 2008)

gn8


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

kartoffel?

ma den hab ich ja ewig nich mehr im forum gesehn !?!

good night @ riesentrolli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> kartoffel?
> 
> ma den hab ich ja ewig nich mehr im forum gesehn !?!
> 
> ...


des gn8 ging an minas
ich bleib noch n bissl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

kuhl- das is einer der ersten freitage seit langer zeit an denen ich zu hause hocke..
deswegen: ich saufe und brauche kontakt zur aussenwelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Januar 2008)

wat gibts denn leckeres?


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

leckeres 5,0 original

schmeckt wie frisches pippi 20 jähriger, blonder, vollschlanker holländerinnen. exakt so.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Januar 2008)

ich bin ja mehr für bio-flens
und woher du dein wissen für diese beschreibung nimmst will ich nic wissen

bin denn auch ma wech
gn8


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

ach das leben ist n großer spielplatz. du solltest alles probiern, wenn du dann 80 bist und mit ekelhaften herzproblemen vor dich hinstirbst spätestens dann denkste: hätte ichs nur gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Templer2k (19. Januar 2008)

So werd mir nun n Met nehmen und bissl TV schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Thront: Geile Sig ^^


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

met is geil misch das mal mit traubensaft:


suuuuuuuuupa geil


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

boah 4,5 std arbeit noch

laaaangweilig^^


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

ach komm schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kein prob- harte arbeit oder überwachung? kenne das selber, hatte auch sehr lange schichtdienst


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

^^eh nur überwachung

is nur so hart weild er bauch weh tut von riesen pizza und ich kein beer trinken kann *heul* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Templer2k (19. Januar 2008)

met und kirschsaft is auch lecker so bin nun weg ^^ baba


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

Abend.


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ^^eh nur überwachung
> 
> is nur so hart weild er bauch weh tut von riesen pizza und ich kein beer trinken kann *heul*
> 
> ...




verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





aber an nachtschicht ohne bier musste ich mich gewöhnen- scheiß erzieher; habens echt nicht leicht.

moin völlig duffed was geht in nieder bayern


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> [...]
> moin völlig duffed was geht in nieder bayern



Ist das jetzt nur wieder so ein dummer Spruch?


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

klaro


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

Ich glaub langsam echt, du läufst seit einer Woche bekifft durch die Gegend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

also ich werd nur seltsam und dumm wenn ich eine woche n ix kiffe^^


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

womit er recht hat


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

wer? kartoffel?^^


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

klaro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

Die Kartoffel, die du gesehen hast, war einmal und ist jetzt nicht; sie wird aber aus dem Abgrund heraufsteigen und dann ins Verderben gehen. Staunen werden die Bewohner des Kartoffelfeldes, deren Namen seit der Erschaffung der Welt nicht im Buch des Gemüses verzeichnet sind. Sie werden bei dem Anblick der Kartoffel staunen; denn sie war einmal und ist jetzt nicht, wird aber wieder da sein.

oke?


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

natürlich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


er hat das siegel des nur wenns dunkel ist freds gebrochen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich machs auch muahaha
hab mir ne neue card gekauft,aber die seite ist down und kann sie nicht eingeben -___-


----------



## gottdrak (19. Januar 2008)

Nur zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr posten und solche Geschichten.


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2008)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Nur zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr posten und solche Geschichten.



|
v



chopi schrieb:


> *er hat das siegel des nur wenns dunkel ist freds gebrochen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

*scheucht die wirren schemen des tages auf den dachboden und lässt die nacht herein*

morgen ihrsen hiersen!


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

Nabend!


----------



## Mondryx (19. Januar 2008)

jo abend allerseits! und ich werde ihn genießen...muss morgen arbeiten -.-


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

Diese Leere hier....








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (19. Januar 2008)

Abend und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

damn wow.....nach der schicht gezockt und beer getrunkenheisse 90mins gepennt, nu wiede rhier^^dafür hab ich dann froi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lurok hört eisregen?^^kennt auch ned jeder, nice aber is bei mir scho bissl her


----------



## Minati (19. Januar 2008)

Need Übersetzung *leicht verwirrt schaut*


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ......
> lurok hört eisregen?^^kennt auch ned jeder, nice aber is bei mir scho bissl her


Das ist doch noch eine der bekannteren Bands...


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

MMH hab wohl heute gegen euer tageslicht gesetz verstoßen... sorry leute- see ya @ hell


----------



## Tassy (19. Januar 2008)

*gn8 @ all*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> MMH hab wohl heute gegen euer tageslicht gesetz verstoßen... sorry leute- see ya @ hell


Jo, bis dann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

du suchst wohl streit


----------



## Elchen (19. Januar 2008)

ich hab nachtschicht also haut mal ein intressantes thema rein^^


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

Interessante Themen... mmmh... 
Black Jack und Nu..... neee....
Koks und N.... auch nicht....
Nieder mit der Kir.... ne, dann kommen die ganzen Glaubensfuzzis...
mmmhh....

Keine Ahnung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

Wo bleiben denn die Frauen?


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

Gute Frage, die beteiligen sich ja nie an einem Gespräch....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> du suchst wohl streit


Jaaa!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

Ich bin für eine "Anti-Thront"-Front. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine "Anti-Thront"-Front.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei dem weiß man nie ob er besoffen ist, oder ob er ein Superhirn ist....

Auf jedenfall hat er den Sarkasmus erfunden!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

Na, das perfekte "Wie laber ich Blödsinn und wirke dabei intelligent." hat er erfunden.


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Na, das perfekte "Wie laber ich Blödsinn und wirke dabei intelligent." hat er erfunden.


Ich finds cool... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Na, das perfekte "Wie laber ich Blödsinn und wirke dabei intelligent." hat er erfunden.




endschuligun machs nich wiedar





aber heut bin ich echt leicht angesoffen- muss gleich los, soll ich eins für euch mit runterspülen?
leckeres 5,0 original. 

ja- nein

/vote


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> endschuligun machs nich wiedar
> aber heut bin ich echt leicht angesoffen- muss gleich los, soll ich eins für euch mit runterspülen?
> leckeres 5,0 original.
> 
> ...


Ist das 0,5 nicht die Pisse einer blonden Schwedin, oder wie war das?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

Holländerin...vollschlank.. *ürgs*


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Holländerin...vollschlank.. *ürgs*


Stehst auf Fette wa?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Stehst auf Fette wa?



Du weißt schon, was vollschlank heißt oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, was vollschlank heißt oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mmmmh, fett wie die Sonne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Du klaust meine Sätze! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. Januar 2008)

zuk zuk  leute...hab mir ne neue gamecard gekauft und heut enoch n lv gutgemacht bin 69!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (20. Januar 2008)

Die Sucht hat wieder eine arme Seele gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Die Sucht hat wieder eine arme Seele gepackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


solange ich erkenne,dass 69 ne sexstellung ist,bin ich noch nicht ganz süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2008)

.. sowas muss ich lesen nachdem ich vom saufen back bin .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja sind eigentlich alle zahlen ne sex stellung .. ;D


----------



## chopi (20. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> .. sowas muss ich lesen nachdem ich vom saufen back bin ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was bedeutet denn dann 32 ??


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2008)

kp hab grad kein kamasutra buch zur hand .. aber jede nummer da ist ne stellung ^^


----------



## chopi (20. Januar 2008)

ok bin weg bbmit10²³


----------



## Elchen (20. Januar 2008)

also mir fällt da nur eine mit nummer ein  ;-)


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2008)

ach auch egal .. ich bin ma pennen
gn8 und so


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Nacht....


<3 Silent Hill OST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2008)

und ich <3 my bett mit 3 matrazen und 5kissen ;D


----------



## Schleppel (20. Januar 2008)

5 kissen ..sitzt du nicht schon im bett^^^^oder is dein hals solang gggg


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2008)

ja wollt ich aber aufstehn suxx ;D

so edit meint (damit ich ned doppelposte)
ich geh dann ma .. entgültig


----------



## Rhinitas (20. Januar 2008)

keine ahnung was man hier so schreibt^^
bin grade auf dem weg durch die buffed foren und hör musik.. 
müde?? nööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2008)

dann trink ne flasche alk .. mach party und dann biste auch müde ;D


----------



## Schleppel (20. Januar 2008)

oder kartoffelkartoffel, nm?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Hier ist der Thread, in dem Themen beredet werden, die es nichtwürdig sind, ein eigenes Thema zu bekommen.^^

(So oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Januar 2008)

hoi. um was gehts?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Um garnichts mehr, alle weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich muss mal auf Klo.. *wegrenn*


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Januar 2008)

ich mach ne umfrage: müsst ihr aufs klo?

ja
nein
vielleicht


----------



## Schleppel (20. Januar 2008)

da fehlt 
x) ich war ja grad...

^^


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

yeah bin wieda da !  mmmmmh ich denke ich hab holländerin gesagt. oder kartoffel. gotti gottvderammt egalo.
der 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ist doch


bin ich wach oder nich!
ich bins noch, aufgrund massig kaffee und billigbier. aber jezz geh ich ersma zu meinem kumpel (nachbarwohnung) und erzähl ihm vom "buffed-nachtschwärmer" thread.


also bis gleich wieda.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

OMG... xD


----------



## Schleppel (20. Januar 2008)

macht dicht hier!!noch einer!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (20. Januar 2008)

<-betrunken ist und jetzt ins bett fällt wünsch euch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

nun ja..  was gibt es schöneres als ein sinnfreies und kurzweiliges miteinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (20. Januar 2008)

mm gruppenkuscheln?


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

japp wie damals



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (20. Januar 2008)

ok du bist vom kuscheln ausgeschlossen... alle knuddelt nachti


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Nachti!


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

mein ego kannst du nicht ankratzen.. es ist wie ein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Naja, ich bin dann auch mal weg. Zum größten Teil zumindest.


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> mein ego kannst du nicht ankratzen.. es ist wie ein
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie ein wolkenkratzer?


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit : wie ein turm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2008)

yeehah

was geht noch???
grad zurück vom konzi (sig!!!!)
war extrem geil
alk rockt!!!!


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

welche band?

ahh zu spät gerafft- sig- na dann wars sicherlich schlecht.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2008)

war ja nich nur holger da
war für fast jeden geschmack was dabei


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

wenn du richtigen non pd kram hören willst tippe "schleimkeim" bei youtube ein


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2008)

rotz auf der wiese ftw!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

man... is dieser "riesentrolli" etwa der einzigste der noch wach is? das langweilt mich


----------



## Zorkal (20. Januar 2008)

Ich bin auch noch da!


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> man... is dieser "riesentrolli" etwa der einzigste der noch wach is? das langweilt mich


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (20. Januar 2008)

hooch schau jez weint er....^^


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2008)

muss am alk liegen sonst bin ich ja viel härter^^


----------



## Schleppel (20. Januar 2008)

junge römer dndndldndn a-a-a-a junge römer *tanz*

löl


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch da!






yeah zorkal !!!! was bringt die nacht ?


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2008)

bin denn ma wech
bin doch schon zu knülle und zu müde um hier noch was zu reissen

gn8


----------



## Zorkal (20. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> yeah zorkal !!!! was bringt die nacht ?


Ich habs endlich geschafft meinen Wecker richtig einzustellen,so kann ich am Tag noch mehr zocken.
Schlaf ist was für Weicheier ohne Internet.


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

oder typen ohne engagierte freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (20. Januar 2008)

richtig^^

gestern früh v 12std dienst gekommen 12 beer gekippt und paar heros gemacht, 90 mins gepennt dann ab in den heutigen dienst^^^^

scharfe kanten flimmer so schön....zb tür rahmen und treppen kanten gggg


----------



## Zorkal (20. Januar 2008)

Freundin?Ist das Freeware?


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

besser kantenflimmern als kammerflimmern...


edit: @ zorkal: in thailand schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (zumindest wenn man aus dem goldenem westen kommt)


----------



## Schleppel (20. Januar 2008)

rofl^^


----------



## Zorkal (20. Januar 2008)

So ich geh ins Bett...viel Spaß noch beim phiso...phisio...schlau tun!


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

nachti, und nochmal :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (20. Januar 2008)

so ich  hab jez dann frei, also bis donnerstag leute^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Up in the mornin' and out to school
The teacher is teachin' the Golden Rule
American history and practical math
You studyin' hard and hopin' to pass
Workin' your fingers right down to the bone
And the guy behind you won't leave you alone

Ring, ring goes the bell
The cook in the lunch room's ready to sell
You're lucky if you can find a seat
You're fortunate if you have time to eat
Back in the classroom, open your books
Keep up the teacher don't know how mean she looks

Soon as three o'clock rolls around
You finally lay your burden down
Close up your books, get out of your seat
Down the halls and into the street
Up to the corner and 'round the bend
Right to the juke joint, you go in

Drop the coin right into the slot
You're gotta hear somethin' that's really hot
With the one you love, you're makin' romance
All day long you been wantin' to dance,
Feeling the music from head to toe
Round and round and round we go

Hail, hail rock and roll
Deliver me from the days of old
Long live rock and roll
The beat of the drums, loud and bold
Rock, rock, rock and roll
The feelin' is there, body and soul. 


yeah yeah!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Moin....


----------



## Thoraros (20. Januar 2008)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Mmmmh, Backfisch?


----------



## Thoraros (20. Januar 2008)

Joa, Backfisch ist lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Gut. Majonaise?


----------



## Thoraros (20. Januar 2008)

Ne, Remoulade, bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Okay. Sonst noch einen Wunsch?


----------



## Thoraros (20. Januar 2008)

Ähm,
nen Alt Schuss noch und dat wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Hier, bitte sehr. Das macht 14,59€, bitte.


----------



## Thoraros (20. Januar 2008)

*15 € gib*
Stimmt so und vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Danke sehr! Beehren sie uns bald wieder!

*in die Küche geh*


----------



## Thoraros (20. Januar 2008)

So,
was machen wir jetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Spielen wir Vater, Mutter, Kind?


----------



## Thoraros (20. Januar 2008)

Nein! :O
Hast du eigentlich ICQ Lurock? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Klar.


----------



## Thoraros (20. Januar 2008)

Hab dich mal geaddet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Jut, jut.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Was ist hier los?


----------



## Thoraros (20. Januar 2008)

Nix, unterhalten uns nur per ICQ ;P
Kannst ja auch dazukommen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

ICQ funzt bei mir nicht. Siehe dazu den Thread "ICQ - Ich wusste genau, warum ich es nicht mag". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Achso, du bist das...

Edit: meinte "der" .....

Edit2: scheiße, macht immer noch keinen Sinn.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (20. Januar 2008)

Oha, soll ich nen Guide schreiben?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Was hast du denn gedacht, wer ich bin?


----------



## Thoraros (20. Januar 2008)

Der nette,liebe Nachbar von nebenan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (20. Januar 2008)

guten Abend


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Black Jack und Nutten!


----------



## Thoraros (20. Januar 2008)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Abend.


----------



## Hexenkind (20. Januar 2008)

*narf*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Brrrr.... brumm.... brummm.... brrrr... ratteratter.... bbbrrr.... brzzzlllll..... BUUMMMM.... flatsch!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Alles klar Lurock...


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Das war die Doku über Frauen am Steuer!


----------



## Thoraros (20. Januar 2008)

Sowas schaust du dir an? :O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Uiuiui... ich geh auf ein Konzert... *Angst hab*


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Januar 2008)

Nabend. Bin auch mal wieder da. Gerade Tempelritter geguckt.

Naja. Und davor war ich bei nem Basketballspiel. Ich konnte nur 3 Minuten spielen. Danach war mein Knie im Arsch.

_In der 3. Spielminute dann die Hiobsbotschaft: Christopher ***** verletzte sich am Knie und konnte im weiteren Verlauf nicht mehr eingesetzt werden. Somit fehlte den Ennepetalern der stärkste Offensivspieler._

Das schrieb mein Trainer dazu. Klasse. Morgen gehts erstmal zum Arzt oder ins Krankenhaus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Hihi, du der stärkste Spieler? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja gute Besserung!


----------



## Thoraros (20. Januar 2008)

Nabend K0l0ss,
ich wünsche dir gute Besserung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Mein Beileid, bei mir siehts auch nicht besser aus. Seit 5 Jahren... :>


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hihi, du der stärkste Spieler?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke danke. Jap. Ich bin der stärkste Spieler. Ich mach im Schnitt immer so...20-30 Punkte im Spiel. In den 3 Minuten konnte ich nur 2 machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (20. Januar 2008)

Naja, hast fast jede Minute einen Punkt gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

ey koloss- gute besserung..aber sag mal ehrlich:
nicht mal der kleene hier heult so wie du


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ey koloss- gute besserung..aber sag mal ehrlich:
> nicht mal der kleene hier heult so wie du



*DAS* ist ja auch ein FREAK. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...LOL. Sinnfrei? xD


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ey koloss- gute besserung..aber sag mal ehrlich:
> nicht mal der kleene hier heult so wie du


LOL, krank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (20. Januar 2008)

OMG :O


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

*Keksedose aufmach und sich einen raushol*

Möchte sonst noch jmd einen?


----------



## Thoraros (20. Januar 2008)

Nein,
danke, bin immernoch satt vom Backfisch.


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Okay, möchte denn jemand ein Bier?


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

ach der kleene steckt das weg.

bier her


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Hier!


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hier!


Du trinkst doch gar kein Bier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (20. Januar 2008)

Er hat seine Meinung halt geändert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (20. Januar 2008)

n´abend


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Nagut. *jedem ein Bier auf den Tresen stell*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du trinkst doch gar kein Bier...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war auf die Kekse bezogen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Januar 2008)

Kein Alkohol für Minderjährige in diesem Forum!


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das war auf die Kekse bezogen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aaahh, mmh, Kekse.... und Bier.... Kekse in Bier! Juhuu, damit werd ich reich!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (20. Januar 2008)

Nabend, 
Bier darf man doch schon ab 16 trinken?!oO


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Brumm... brrrrr...ratter....brumm?!


----------



## Thoraros (20. Januar 2008)

Ach,
noch eine Doku über Einparken?!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Jo, Frauen-Dokus sind echt abwechslungsreich... "ratter...bruummm....KRACH"


----------



## Thoraros (20. Januar 2008)

Dir muss echt langweilig sein, genauso wie mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Jo, mirs echt langweil.... "QIIIEETSCH, BUMMM" ...oh, sry geht weiter!


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

frauen...

tolle erfindungen


----------



## Lurock (20. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> frauen...
> 
> tolle erfindungen


Jo, Frauen sind wie Natriumcyclamat, nur halt ganz anders...


----------



## Thront (21. Januar 2008)

genau meine meinung.


----------



## Thoraros (21. Januar 2008)

Langweilig *need action*
Hat jmd. euch schon "I am Legend" geschaut? Ich schon und ich finde den Film einfach nur genial.


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Januar 2008)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Langweilig *need action*
> Hat jmd. euch schon "I am Legend" geschaut? Ich schon und ich finde den Film einfach nur genial.



Jap. Hab ich. Fand ihn ganz ok.


----------



## Lurock (21. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> genau meine meinung.


Wow, ein Thront ist derselben Meinung wie ich... das muss das Weiseste gewesen sein,
was ich je gesagt habe!



Thoraros schrieb:


> Langweilig *need action*
> Hat jmd. euch schon "I am Legend" geschaut? Ich schon und ich finde den Film einfach nur genial.


Fand den mittelmäßig...


----------



## Thront (21. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab den noch nich gesehn, aber ich hasse auch diesen will smith, weshalb ich ihn wohl auch nicht sehn werde.

boah renne jezz ma ins bett.. kein bock auf arbeit. machts gut und macht das mit dem arm ja nicht nach!


----------



## Lurock (21. Januar 2008)

Mmmh, Thront, sind die Bilder in deiner Signatur net in der falschen Reihenfolge?


----------



## Zid666 (21. Januar 2008)

nabend...kann ich auch noch ein bier haben


----------



## Lurock (21. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> nabend...kann ich auch noch ein bier haben


Tut mir Leid, die andern haben alles weggesoffen... *vorsichtig die 2 vollen Kisten aus dem blickfeld schieb*


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> nabend...kann ich auch noch ein bier haben



Nein. Ich hab alles weggetrunken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (21. Januar 2008)

hmm schade na da geb ich halt ne runde schnaps aus


----------



## Thoraros (21. Januar 2008)

So, da bin ich wieder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Januar 2008)

Ich bin mal weg, Gn8 Leute!


----------



## Thoraros (21. Januar 2008)

Gute Nacht, ich schließe mich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, Thront, sind die Bilder in deiner Signatur net in der falschen Reihenfolge?


Ich kenne "zufällig" das Buch - Die Bilder sind definitiv korrekt angeordnet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2008)

und welches buch is das??  

erinnert mich irgent wie an Max & Moritz


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Januar 2008)

Eh...war das nicht aus der Struwwelpeter? Wenn ich mich nicht irre?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Januar 2008)

SpruPPelpeter!^^


----------



## chaoskarl87 (21. Januar 2008)

naja 4:05 kann net mehr pennen weil wegen vorstellungsgespräch um 10 und ich bin zu aufgeregt dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Januar 2008)

Die Nacht ist eröffnet!


----------



## Thront (21. Januar 2008)

jezz gehts ersma bier öffnen und sich bei counterstrike messern lassen.


----------



## Lurock (21. Januar 2008)

Sonst niemand hier?

Ich geb auch eine Flasche Sekt aus!


----------



## Siu (21. Januar 2008)

Flasche Sekt? Sonst noch Wünsche? Gib 5 Kasten Bier aus, dann überleg ich es mir.


----------



## Lurock (21. Januar 2008)

Forderungen gehn mir am Pobbes vorbei,
dann lasst mich mit meiner Flasche allein!


----------



## Siu (21. Januar 2008)

Poar. Egoist! 
Aber nur der Rotkäppchen-Sekt :/


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

trinkt ihr seckt und ich würd mir ne flasche wodka auftun aber ego saufen ist doof ;D

hi tach und bye


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Januar 2008)

Mensch, ohne Lurock und mich ist hier ja garnichts los. Und da sagt man, Spammer sind schlecht fürs Forumklima. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (21. Januar 2008)

sind sie auch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Januar 2008)

Das sagst du... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (21. Januar 2008)

Dein Spam hat aber was sympathisches Oo


----------



## Thront (21. Januar 2008)

weisste was VöBu ? du bist für mich doch so etwas wie ein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




..... und dann fällst du mir so abartig in den rücken....

pass auf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Januar 2008)

Danke, schon besser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (21. Januar 2008)

jetzt werd nicht sentimental alter


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Januar 2008)

Echte Männer werden nicht sentimental!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Januar 2008)

was hab ich alles verpasst? (bin 70^^ ach,es ist doch ne sucht^^)


----------



## Siu (21. Januar 2008)

Verpasst? Deutschland wurde wieder vereint und Helmut Kohl ist kein Kanzler mehr. °_°


----------



## chopi (21. Januar 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Verpasst? Deutschland wurde wieder vereint und Helmut Kohl ist kein Kanzler mehr. °_°


WTF??? aber die dirtysanczes dosen gibt es immer noch oder? und elche auch?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Januar 2008)

Die Dose stehen unten im Keller, wir wussten doch, dass du sie magst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Elchen bin ich mir nicht sicher, ich glaube Lurock hatte bereits alle...


----------



## chopi (21. Januar 2008)

ach egal ich bin weg bbmit54²


----------



## Siu (21. Januar 2008)

Dosen? Tut Mir Leid, wenn du Dosen willst, dann musst du Pfand blechen... und Elche..sieht schlecht aus :/


----------



## Thront (21. Januar 2008)

dirtysanchez ? verdammt man ich bin echt offen für alles aber männer die darauf stehn sind für mich absolute 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Januar 2008)

Ciao!


----------



## chopi (21. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> dirtysanchez ? verdammt man ich bin echt offen für alles aber männer die darauf stehn sind für mich absolute
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oink oink 89425


----------



## Siu (21. Januar 2008)

Süüüüüüß :X


----------



## Thront (21. Januar 2008)

was ? der dirty sanchez?

beschreibung (ab 18 mkey)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Januar 2008)

Thront? Darf ich dich ablecken?


----------



## Siu (21. Januar 2008)

Die Schweine und nicht das andere eklige da... wer auf sowas steht gehört weggesperrt Oo


----------



## Thront (21. Januar 2008)

klaaa



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und los




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: japp alle wegsperren. und die schimpfen schon wenn ich mit meinem hund schlafe.

edit2: so bessa? zensiert


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Januar 2008)

*ürgs* Mach lieber weg, bevor das ein Mod sieht.^^


----------



## -MH-Elron (21. Januar 2008)

Abend OT!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Januar 2008)

In diesem Thread gibt es kein OT.^^


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

so und jezz ab in die kiste. wer nochmal pippi muss kann jezz gehn.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Januar 2008)

herr. vorragend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Januar 2008)

This schrieb:


> herr. vorragend!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Januar 2008)

bav repost



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



whoop! postet !


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Januar 2008)

dunno, trippledoublepost allowed? HELL YEAH!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Januar 2008)

Schonmal was von Editierfunktion gehört?


----------



## kintaroohe (22. Januar 2008)

This schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omfg what the hell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> dunno, trippledoublepost allowed? HELL YEAH!


spam thread, gayt nich ohne spam  ere we go


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



loooong slow goodbye


----------



## Knorklon (22. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bist ja ja voll im Stess 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




This schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> spam thread, gayt nich ohne spam  ere we go


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

das ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

so ich eröffne hier ma: schöne nacht heut. so isses.

heut bin ich so richtig geil wütend, purer zorn,zentrierte abneigung und brutale aggressionen durchfließen meine venen und an meiner magentarot glühenden stirn bildet sich eine große pulsierende ader, die nur darauf wartet sich in einem blutigen rausch zu entladen. seit gewarnt, oh kameraden der nacht, wäre mein körper eine kanone, ich würde mein herz nach dem schießen der an mir zu zweifeln vermag.


----------



## Lurock (22. Januar 2008)

Nabend,

und ein geistreiches "WTF?" zu Thront.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2008)

So, ich reg mich auch gerade auf...

Gestern skill ich mich um...heute bemerk ich die Skillung is scheiße und ich kann mich direkt nochmal umskillen...ich mein es hat "nur" 35g gekostet...aber trotzdem...sowas muss doch echt nicht sein...


HA! Ich schreib heute sicher schon das dritte mal in dem Thread...jedes Mal war es etwas Sinnloses...aber ist das nicht der ganze Thread? 

Naja, ich bin weg...gute Nacht und postet nicht zu lange =)


----------



## Siu (22. Januar 2008)

Thront nimm weniger davon oder gib mir was ab! °_°


----------



## Lurock (22. Januar 2008)

@ Asoriel,
Tja, darum macht man sich Gedanken über die neue Skillung und ballert nicht wahllos drauflos.

Und GZ zum 3. Post hier.

Ich bin jetzt bei 1027 in dem Fred.


----------



## chopi (22. Januar 2008)

ich hasse wow wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ist man 70 und dann hat man nichts mehr zu tun weil man entweder zu gut oder zu schlecht ist -.-


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2008)

ich hab mir ja Gedanken gemacht....NUR DIE FALSCHEN!!  

Naja, seis drum...habs jetzt (fast) wie früher...ABER BESSER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und Danke Lurock, jetzt is es schon der vierte^^


----------



## chopi (22. Januar 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> So, ich reg mich auch gerade auf...
> 
> Gestern skill ich mich um...heute bemerk ich die Skillung is scheiße und ich kann mich direkt nochmal umskillen...ich mein es hat "nur" 35g gekostet...aber trotzdem...sowas muss doch echt nicht sein...
> HA! Ich schreib heute sicher schon das dritte mal in dem Thread...jedes Mal war es etwas Sinnloses...aber ist das nicht der ganze Thread?
> ...



ich denke ma blizz will den freien markt ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aufrechterhalten und muss halt gold rausnehmen


----------



## Lurock (22. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich hasse wow wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zu gut anscheinend nicht....
Aber mal ein dickes ROFL, jeder hat
mit dem Durchschnittsequip da auf
70 angefangen. Und bis jetzt sind bloß
ein paar Millionen "schon" Epic equipt....
Einfach Instanzen gehn, 67-70 er Heros und
dann Kara -> Gruul -> usw.
Dann hast dein Equip in ein oder 2 Wochen lila...


----------



## chopi (22. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Zu gut anscheinend nicht....
> Aber mal ein dickes ROFL, jeder hat
> mit dem Durchschnittsequip da auf
> 70 angefangen. Und bis jetzt sind bloß
> ...



ich weiss,aber ich hab kb


----------



## Siu (22. Januar 2008)

Mach PvP. Gute Klamotten und Waffen in kurzer Zeit *g*
Ansonsten twink weiter °_°


----------



## chopi (22. Januar 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Mach PvP. Gute Klamotten und Waffen in kurzer Zeit *g*
> Ansonsten twink weiter °_°



ach ich würde ja pvp machen,aber bevor in av i.wer realisiert hat,dass ich n knopf gedrückt hab,hat eine seite schon gewonnen.die müssen da zuerst was machen-.-


----------



## chopi (22. Januar 2008)

so und nu anderes thema,ich hab doch im wow forum n extra thread aufgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw,wieso ist meine umfrage zu??


----------



## Lurock (22. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich weiss,aber ich hab kb


Von nichts, passiert nichts. 
Wenn du nix dafür machen willst,
wirst du auch nix kriegen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

ich hab mir nun nen gnom gemacht .. wtf .. irgendwie ist mir langweilig


----------



## chopi (22. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Von nichts, passiert nichts.
> Wenn du nix dafür machen willst,
> wirst du auch nix kriegen...
> 
> ...


ich weiss,hab aber kb es zu realisieren


----------



## Siu (22. Januar 2008)

Ich schau gerade den Hippi und sein Raben Korax an... was ein Murks :X

Gnome sind süzz <3


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

süss Oo .. naja die hüpfen aber so doof ;(


----------



## Siu (22. Januar 2008)

Ja mein Gott. Sind halt Gnome, die können nicht so toll hüpfen. Dafür haben sie Style beim kämpfen *g*


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

jo cast animation is cool ;D
shadowbolt shadowbolt^^


----------



## Siu (22. Januar 2008)

Lass mich raten.. ein Hexenmeister? Weiblich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder männlich, obwohl dann das süzz nich mehr passen würde :/


----------



## Lurock (22. Januar 2008)

Was für langweilige Themen hier.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (22. Januar 2008)

Dann erzähl uns doch etwas über deine Sexualität.. hmm... warte damit lieber bis nach 23 Uhr. Dann geht's rund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Januar 2008)

weiblicher gnom wl .. ^^

ahja und spannende themen sind ned erlaubt wegen zensur .. ^^

btw ich geh pennen ;D hf noch und tut ned zu wild ^^


----------



## Siu (22. Januar 2008)

Wie du gehst schlafen? Schau ma auf's Tacho. Is erst 22:06 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann ma gn8 & bye unso


----------



## Siu (22. Januar 2008)

kack doppelpost. sry -.-" /delete wenns geht


----------



## Lurock (22. Januar 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Dann erzähl uns doch etwas über deine Sexualität.. hmm... warte damit lieber bis nach 23 Uhr. Dann geht's rund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bist du sicher, dass du das verkraftest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (22. Januar 2008)

Kommt drauf an.. ich vertrag einiges  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. hoffe ich


----------



## Lurock (22. Januar 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an.. ich vertrag einiges  ....


Sieht man an deinem Hardcore-Avatar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (22. Januar 2008)

Ich find die Katze total niedlich :/
Nur weil du so ein Stern hast. Ist ja auch nicht gerade der Brenner wah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Januar 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> ......
> Nur weil du so ein Stern hast. Ist ja auch nicht gerade der Brenner wah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, überhaupt net. Bin aber zu faul zum Ändern.
Bier?


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

JA GIB MIR EIN BIER


----------



## Siu (22. Januar 2008)

Sorte? :E

Ich trinke gerade Becks.


----------



## Lurock (22. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> JA GIB MIR EIN BIER


*Thront ein Bier überreich*



Siu schrieb:


> Sorte? :E
> 
> Ich trinke gerade Becks.


Urin+


----------



## Siu (22. Januar 2008)

Läuft. Nehm ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Januar 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Läuft. Nehm ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Siu auch ein Bier überreich*

So, darfs sonst noch was sein?


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

frisches krombacher

bin immer noch wüüüüüüüütend wüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüütend wüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüte
nd





*LUNK_LUNK_LUNK*



5mins später:

weischte lurock war warn ja scho imma gute freundää, wasch sagstn mit wenn isch *hiks* noch *hiks* 5 will?


edit: das noch, geht an lurock:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (22. Januar 2008)

5 Minuten? Ultra-Druckbetankung?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pack die Flasche weg, gebt es mir direkt in die Vene *kreisch*


----------



## Lurock (22. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> .......
> weischte lurock war warn ja scho imma gute freundää, wasch sagstn mit wenn isch *hiks* noch *hiks* 5 will?
> edit: das noch, geht an lurock:
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....warum? Ich hab jahrenlang alles für dich getan...!

Jezz brauch ich erst mal Black Jack und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

alles für mich getan? du hast mich doch nur ausgenutzt.....belogen, betrogen, verarscht! aber naja:




.... boys.. dont.. cry....


----------



## Lurock (22. Januar 2008)

Diese Musik da, ist aber zum Heulen!


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS ? das ist the cure ! die haben schon mit meiner oma geschlafen!! dieses lied hat mich durch alle höhen und tiefen meines lebens begleitet!!!


ich armer armer thront!


bitte mitleid spende"


----------



## Lurock (22. Januar 2008)

*ein Stück Mitleid überreich*

So, alles wird gut!


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Januar 2008)

Büdde.

Und jetzt trink dein Bier aus, sonst gibts morgen schlechtes Wetter!


----------



## Lurock (22. Januar 2008)

Naja, Gn8, ich bin weg!


----------



## LittleFay (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo Nachtschwärmer! Schaut doch ma in mein Profil -> siehe Sig! Und vor allem: Macht mit!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

Jezz sollen wir schon zeigen, wie hässlich wie sind.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, wems gefällt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, Nabend an (fast


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Siu (23. Januar 2008)

N'abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

Viel los hier.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (23. Januar 2008)

ich mich hässlich zeigen? selbst wenn ich die schlimmste grimasse schneiden würde wäre ich immer noch schöner als jeder von euch.

das beste bildbearbeitungssoftware könnte mich nicht hässlich kriegen.


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ich mich hässlich zeigen? selbst wenn ich die schlimmste grimasse schneiden würde wäre ich immer noch schöner als jeder von euch.
> 
> das beste bildbearbeitungssoftware könnte mich nicht hässlich kriegen.


Soll ich dein my.buffed-Profil-Bild mal entstellen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... du bist so schon gruselisch.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (23. Januar 2008)

Ich finde Thront eigenlich ganz geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich finde Thront eigenlich ganz geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Homofürst?


----------



## Licanin (23. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ich mich hässlich zeigen? selbst wenn ich die schlimmste grimasse schneiden würde wäre ich immer noch schöner als jeder von euch.
> 
> das beste bildbearbeitungssoftware könnte mich nicht hässlich kriegen.



Selberkenntnis ist der Weg zu Erleuchtung^^


----------



## Siu (23. Januar 2008)

Hast du was gegen Homosexuelle?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Vielleicht bin ich ja auch Bi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Verfluchter Rassist !


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hast du was gegen Homosexuelle?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab nichts gegen euch gesagt! Nur gefragt!

Btw: Ich bin hetero und vergeben, also versuchs erst gar nicht!


----------



## Siu (23. Januar 2008)

Glück gehabt, sonst kommt die >Fist< of Death.

Hetero und vergeben, nur ein Grund..kein Hindernis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Glück gehabt, sonst kommt die >Fist< of Death.
> 
> Hetero und vergeben, nur ein Grund..kein Hindernis
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aêdil (23. Januar 2008)

Abend ihr alle, na was gibts denn heute Abend schönes?


----------



## Siu (23. Januar 2008)

Besser ist das Oo
Ich reite mich hier gerade auch in unangenehme Sache rein. Später gelte ich noch als Homo von Buffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (23. Januar 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Glück gehabt, sonst kommt die >Fist< of Death.
> 
> Hetero und vergeben, nur ein Grund..kein Hindernis
> 
> ...




was mich beruhigt *schnurrrrrr*



was denn leute? ich sag euch klipp und klar wer der forenhomo ist:


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

Oh man, was ne Diskussion.... 
Auf den "anderen" !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Thront, mach bitte was hinter den Doppelpunkt, sonst komm ich mir irgendwie verarscht vor...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Ich verspüre das Bedürfnis, schnelle Musik zu hören... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, das mach ich eh schon den ganzen Tag...


----------



## Siu (23. Januar 2008)

Ist dir Ursache die Diskussion über unsere Sexualität? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> *Ich verspüre das Bedürfnis, schnelle Musik zu hören...*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das hat doch nichts mit anal-fixiertem Drang (ala Siu) zu tun oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: Siu, das reib ich dir dein Leben lang unter die Nase!

Edit: Omg, das "unter die Nase reiben", erinnert dich sicher zu sehr an DS, sagen wir lieber, ich werde es dir den Rest deines Lebens hinterher werfen!


----------



## Siu (23. Januar 2008)

Klar liegt das daran!
Hmpf :/ Doof gelaufen für mich.. ich suche mir glaub ich einen anderen Titel.. der aber nicht zu pervers klingen sollte.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Ich konnte mir ein Nicken nicht verkneifen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich konnte mir ein Nicken nicht verkneifen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie wahr, wie wahr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (23. Januar 2008)

Das Bild ist herrlich xD


----------



## Siu (23. Januar 2008)

/nickt zustimmend.

Kann man nicht verleugnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Licanin schrieb:


> Das Bild ist herrlich xD



Auf jeden Fall. Wie die Oma da steht, so zufrieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Hui ist das mies. xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (23. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube, da müsste über dem Kopf nur noch ein Mission Erfüllt stehen^^


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hui ist das mies. xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, das war ne Nervensäge. Aber das Shirt find ich net so witzig.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Och naja...schwarzer Humor 4tw!^^


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Och naja...schwarzer Humor 4tw!^^


Naja, das ist kein schwarzer Humor, schwarzer Humor ist witzig. 
Das Shirt nicht, das ist irgendwie... nicht sehr einfallsreich...


----------



## Siu (23. Januar 2008)

Schwarzer Humor hin oder her.. eher wirst du gesteinigt, wenn du Leute triffst, die auf Knut stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder einfach mal in den Zoo damit °-°


----------



## Licanin (23. Januar 2008)

Oder man packt alle in einen Sack und versenkt sie dann im See! Mission Erfolgreich beendet und die Welt ist glücklich^^


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

Licanin schrieb:


> Oder man packt alle in einen Sack und versenkt sie dann im See! Mission Erfolgreich beendet und die Welt ist glücklich^^


Das ist gut!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)




----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalt!


----------



## Licanin (23. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich esse jeden Tag ne Tafel Schwarzer Humor von Milka^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Aber gut!


----------



## Thront (23. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Edit: Thront, mach bitte was hinter den Doppelpunkt, sonst komm ich mir irgendwie verarscht vor...



nö. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




jaja leute... schnelle laute musik is was feines, ich empfehle 

GlennDanzig


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Haa, Haa...Fo**e!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (23. Januar 2008)

PoPoClub ist aber auch ein Schmarn...aber genial ;D


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

Laaaangweileeeeee.... 




...ist ein Wort mit "L" !


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Und du hast ein E vergessen...


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und du hast ein E vergessen...


Langeweile in Gegenwart eines "anderen" zu benutzen kann schwerwiegende Folgen haben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Keiner mehr da?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Und sowas läuft in Berlin zu hauf rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (23. Januar 2008)

ey lurok du bist im fernseh!!!


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ey lurok du bist im fernseh!!!


WTF?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ey lurok du bist im fernseh!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GEOWNT!!!


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

Ihr seid PLÖD! Ich geh Heia machen! Gn8!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Nacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (23. Januar 2008)

nacht jungzzzZZZzzzzZZZz


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Ich doch nicht...


----------



## Thront (23. Januar 2008)

doch du gehst jazz au nomma pullern und dan inne kiste. nacht. keine widerrede.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Ach, sei still.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Auf gehts!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Ich zitieremich hierbei selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ach, sei still.


----------



## Licanin (24. Januar 2008)

Was steht den heute an? Hat jemand Ziele für heute gesetzt?^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Ja, die totale Auslöschung.


----------



## Licanin (24. Januar 2008)

Willst nicht lieber versuchen die Weltherrschaft an dich zu reissen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Lol? Was will ich mit solch einer Welt?^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2008)

ne das war mein ziel XD

ne eigentlich wollt ich heute nur auspennen ;D


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Jemand nen Keks bevor ich die Welt übernehmen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Jo, ich nehm gerne einen.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jo, ich nehm gerne einen.


*Keks überreich*


----------



## Licanin (24. Januar 2008)

Krieg ich auch ne Prinzenrolle?


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2008)

wenn ihr mich zur weltmacht begleitet gibts ne packung kekse und etwas whine !!!!!! ;D


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Licanin schrieb:


> Krieg ich auch ne Prinzenrolle?


Nein, zu spät, ich muss jetzt schnell wie Weltherrschaft übernehmen, sry, das nächste Mal!


----------



## Licanin (24. Januar 2008)

Wenn du mir keine Prinzenrolle gibst, werd ich es Chuck Norris petzen!^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Au, jetzt wirds hier spannend!


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Licanin schrieb:


> Wenn du mir keine Prinzenrolle gibst, werd ich es Chuck Norris petzen!^^


Mach doch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (24. Januar 2008)

Mach dich auf ein Roundhouse Kick gefasst! Und die Weltherrschaft kannst du auch gleich vergessen^^


----------



## Chrissian (24. Januar 2008)

ab 21 is man schon nachtschwärmer?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Ich hab den Tread nicht gemacht. *pfeif*


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2008)

21.00 ist ned nacht ;D ahja kukt euch meine imba crap bilde an im design thrad .. photoshop is fucking kompiziert irgendwie ;( da ist c++ programmieren einfacher find ich


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Licanin schrieb:


> Mach dich auf ein Roundhouse Kick gefasst! Und die Weltherrschaft kannst du auch gleich vergessen^^


*Bubble, Ruhestein, seufz* N4p... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und jezz zur Weltherrschaft...


----------



## Licanin (24. Januar 2008)

Der Kick wird dich überall hinverfolgen! Du kannst ihm nicht entkommen! MUHAHAHAHA


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Help!


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Licanin schrieb:


> Der Kick wird dich überall hinverfolgen! Du kannst ihm nicht entkommen! MUHAHAHAHA


Okay, dann wart ich halt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2008)

zum glück gibts mass dispell in 0.5 sec lalalala ;D
massdispell . silence . mindblast (blackout proc) dot (blackout proc) gedanken schinden (blackout proc) fear und shadowwort tod down ;D

gut weltherschaft ist mein MEIN !!!! gibt auch kekse^^


----------



## Licanin (24. Januar 2008)

Ist der Kick angekommen?


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2008)

ne ^^


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Licanin schrieb:


> Ist der Kick angekommen?


Nö...


----------



## Licanin (24. Januar 2008)

Der lässt mal wieder auf sich warten -.-


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Licanin schrieb:


> Der lässt mal wieder auf sich warten -.-


Ich kann dir ja schonmal ein oder 2 DoTs schicken....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Ich höre Jack Bauer....


----------



## Licanin (24. Januar 2008)

Ich hab ich hier irgendwo 1 Kilo Blendpulver liegen!


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich höre Jack Bauer....


Ist das net der Typ mit dem Maulwurf?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Ne...isser nich.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ne...isser nich.


Mmmh, kay... Wer isses dann?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, kay... Wer isses dann?



Der Typ, der dir 24 mal die Eier zerplatzen lässt nur um dir dann 24 mal raufzutreten und dich dann 24 mal anzuspucken.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Oh My Fuckin God!

http://hydra.geht.net/tino/opinion/witze/o...mann_deluxe.jpg


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Der Typ, der dir 24 mal die Eier zerplatzen lässt nur um dir dann 24 mal raufzutreten und dich dann 24 mal anzuspucken.


Ich hab das Gefühl du willst mir irgendetwas sagen, ich komm bloß net drauf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Mensch, das is der Typ aus der Serie "24". Auch als Erzrivale von Chuck gesehen.


----------



## Licanin (24. Januar 2008)

Ach du schei**e! Boah ist das krank!


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Oh My Fuckin God!
> 
> http://hydra.geht.net/tino/opinion/witze/o...mann_deluxe.jpg


Rofl, ein Transformer! Wenn der ne Pussy sieht hat ern Seeigel-Kostüm an....

Edit meint: Okay, der war nicht witzig.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (24. Januar 2008)

na abend leute ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Hoi Schleppel.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

nabend Seppel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (24. Januar 2008)

mini(lu)rock is mir lieber ^^


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> mini(lu)rock is mir lieber ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bist du etwa auch so ein warmer Tütüträger ala Siu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Bestimmt, schau ihn dir an.^^


----------



## Schleppel (24. Januar 2008)

ihr habt ja ka wie angenehm das is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ihr habt ja ka wie angenehm das is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich brauch ne Hose mit Anbauwohnung,
mit nem Minirock kann ich net unter die
Leute, die würden Platzangst kriegen...


----------



## Schleppel (24. Januar 2008)

> Ich brauch ne Hose mit Anbauwohnung



rofl^^


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Irgendwie langweilig hier...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Jop...


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Mowl!


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Niemand mehr da?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Nein.


----------



## derpainkiller (24. Januar 2008)

www.global-records.de
Geht gut ab zu später Stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

So ein Müll... -.-


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> www.global-records.de
> Geht gut ab zu später Stunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Techno? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (24. Januar 2008)

Technoooo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> Technoooo!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mmmh, da setzt sich jemand an einen Computer und drückt Piieeps-/ und Bumms-Knöpfe,
und das nennst du Musik?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (24. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube, Techno wurde von den Russen zu Folterungzwecken erfunden!


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Licanin schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Techno wurde von den Russen zu Folterungzwecken erfunden!


Russen? Ne, das waren die tschechischen Schweizer, das sind die richtig üblen! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (24. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 olol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da gab's doch auch mal so'n tolles Bild, auf dem der Irak so genial falsch eingezeichnet war. ^^


----------



## Licanin (24. Januar 2008)

Ich hab ein Bild von Flight Simulation, das von Osama Bin Laden empfohlen wird^^ kann ich gern posten


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Licanin schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Bild von Flight Simulation, das von Osama Bin Laden empfohlen wird^^ kann ich gern posten


Mach, will ich sehen!


----------



## LittleFay (24. Januar 2008)

Da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, tief in unseren Herzen sind wie halt Bombenleger...


----------



## LittleFay (24. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tja, tief in unseren Herzen sind wie halt Bombenleger...


 Die wissen wohl, dass ich 1/4 Iraki bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, was ist ein 45jähriger Iraker? Ein Spätzünder...

(ich darf solche Witze machen *g*)


----------



## Licanin (24. Januar 2008)

Bitteschön:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Rofl!


----------



## LittleFay (24. Januar 2008)

"Now with arabic language pack" - zu schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Bin dann mal weg! Gn8 Leute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (24. Januar 2008)

Nacht


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Januar 2008)

Wie? Alle schon weg?


----------



## Szyslak (25. Januar 2008)

ente


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Januar 2008)

Kodo?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Januar 2008)

Wie dem auch sei, ich bin weg. Morgen Arzttermin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*brech*


----------



## Schleppel (25. Januar 2008)

*springt im leeren Raum herum*

tadaa^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2008)

hier ist ja nix los ;( 
spam spam gogo ;D


----------



## Schleppel (25. Januar 2008)

ich spam grad hintergründig und unbemerkt andere fred zu^^^^

na habs ma auch schon gedacht...is ja tot hier

ich glaub ichmach auch nen drecks thread auf...so ala....auf welchen server spielt ihr oooder zu welchen ah geht ihr am liebsten^^


----------



## chopi (25. Januar 2008)

hihö hab nicht gepostet,weil das forum i.wie im arsch war...


----------



## Schleppel (26. Januar 2008)

juchhe der fernsehe auf der arbeit funktioniert^^^^hat auch seine vorteile am we zu arbeiten^^


----------



## K0l0ss (26. Januar 2008)

Bin auch noch da....auf ner LAN gerade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (26. Januar 2008)

^^nice, das wär nat besser als arbeit


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Januar 2008)

Hachja, ich weiß, warum ich Saat der Verderbnis liebe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eben 650k Dmg im AV gemacht. xD


----------



## Siu (26. Januar 2008)

Gääähn

Hm irgendwie muss ich mir die Zeit während der AV Wartezeiten verkürzen...irgendeine Idee?^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Januar 2008)

Ihr habt AV Wartezeiten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HaHa!^^


----------



## Schleppel (26. Januar 2008)

ab?^^ws?


----------



## Siu (26. Januar 2008)

Schlappe 25 Minuten -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Januar 2008)

Rofl!


----------



## Siu (26. Januar 2008)

Kannst du laut sagen. Mega ätzend und im moment nur dämliche Horden-Gruppe die Deffen wie nichts gutes und dazwischen immer mal wieder Stammgruppen aus 40 Hordlern Oo


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Januar 2008)

Deffen bringt mehr Ehre als Ratze Fatze Boss killen, zur Info.


----------



## Schleppel (26. Januar 2008)

hm seit geraumer zeit seh ich ständig auf der strasse, die halbwüchsigen bartlosen"macker", mit neonfarbenen kappen rumlaufen vor allem gelb/grün und rosa (!!!). ist extrem knallig usw....ich bin 22 und komm aus wien--
-is das in D auch so?^^is das stylisch und ich leide an geschmacks verwirrung? oder ist eh nur ganz normales pseudo halbstarken mist^^WIE KOMMT MAN AUF SOWAS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Januar 2008)

ach kp...ich frage mich,wieso menerez zum 6mal mitmacht (für die die nicht wisen worum es geht: www.gidf.de/dsds )


----------



## Schleppel (26. Januar 2008)

^^kp sowas schau ich garned ...in keiner form 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Januar 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Gääähn
> 
> Hm irgendwie muss ich mir die Zeit während der AV Wartezeiten verkürzen...irgendeine Idee?^^


ach mensch ihr habt wartezeiten...will ich auch haben stelld eir vor du meldest dich an willst noch kurz ne q abgeben,kannst aberr nicht mehr^^


----------



## Thront (26. Januar 2008)

was? wer will popohaue?


----------



## K0l0ss (26. Januar 2008)

So. Ich bin für einen kurzen AUgenblick auch noch da. Kurz das neue Bullet for my valentine Album aufen Rechner und dann aufen MP3-Player überspielen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Januar 2008)

Ich finds schlechter als das erste. Sind zwar ein paar nette Titel drauf, aber schlechter geworden sind se. :>


----------



## chopi (26. Januar 2008)

ich kenn das garnicht so,mit ganze cd kaufen und so,für geld...ich bin mit der tauschbörse aufgewachsen^^ wie isn das denn nu geregelt?


----------



## K0l0ss (27. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich finds schlechter als das erste. Sind zwar ein paar nette Titel drauf, aber schlechter geworden sind se. :>



Ich finds Neue geil. Ok, das erste find ich auch besser. Klar, es ist irgendwie ruhiger geworden. Tut meiner Sammlung aber auch mal gut etwas Ruhiges in den Reihen zu haben, wenn ich mir mal so meine CD angucke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Favoriten sind wohl:

Scream, Aim, Fire
Eye of the Storm
Hearts burst into fire
Waking the Demon
Forever and always


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Januar 2008)

Naja, selbst wenn ich sage "sind ruhiger geworden", besser gefällt es mir dadurch auch nicht. Die Stimme ist auch irgendwie weicher...selbst wenn er schreit. >.<


----------



## K0l0ss (27. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Naja, selbst wenn ich sage "sind ruhiger geworden", besser gefällt es mir dadurch auch nicht. Die Stimme ist auch irgendwie weicher...selbst wenn er schreit. >.<



Naja. Dir muss es ja nicht gefallen. Mir gefällt es durchaus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich bin dann auch mal ins Bett. Darf morgen schon wieder um 9.30 raus. Gerade nach der LAN letzte Nacht wird das ein Spaß.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Januar 2008)

Nicht, dass weich schlimm wär, aber zu BFMV passt das nicht so wirklich.^^ (Also vom Gesang)


----------



## chopi (27. Januar 2008)

ich lieg noch mitm laptop im bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Januar 2008)

Ich eigentlich auch, aber jetzt geh ich erstmal mit meinem Hund runter und dann zu Burger King. Tägliche Kalorien abholen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (27. Januar 2008)

Nabend Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Yeah mein Twink-Offwarri hat endlich den ersten T6 Bonus *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Januar 2008)

Nabend an alle oder besser guten morgen

@The Holy Paladin Gratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (27. Januar 2008)

tja! dann hat dein leben jetzt wohl keine träume mehr..


----------



## dragon1 (27. Januar 2008)

HAHA zu fruh gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Januar 2008)

HAHA! Reportet weil deine Sig extrem groß ist!


----------



## Lurock (27. Januar 2008)

Ich eröffne den neuen Abend mit einer nichtvorhandenen Newsmeldung!



> ....neulich im Irak...


----------



## chopi (27. Januar 2008)

WTF??? why? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> WTF??? why?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil ich meine Pizza bei lebendigem Leibe aufgegessen habe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Januar 2008)

gimp hat sich ma wieder aufgehängt-__- kann mich ma ich lass es ersma


----------



## Lurock (27. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> gimp hat sich ma wieder aufgehängt-__- kann mich ma ich lass es ersma


Genau, lass uns spammen!


----------



## Schleppel (27. Januar 2008)

muhspam!


----------



## chopi (27. Januar 2008)

is die neue sig sehr plöd?


----------



## Lurock (27. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> muhspam!


DU..... ...kriegst keinen Keks! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> is die neue sig sehr plöd?


Naja, geht so. Bestimmt aufwendiger als meine, wirkt aber ein bisschen komisch...


----------



## Schleppel (27. Januar 2008)

juchhe *krümel*


----------



## Lurock (27. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> juchhe *krümel*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab gesagt keinen Keks.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Naja, geht so. Bestimmt aufwendiger als meine, wirkt aber ein bisschen komisch...


hey sie hat nen arsenal link^^ ne ich hab das so gemacht,weil ich nicht wusste,wie ich die einzelnen ebenen mehr verbinden konnte... und die tis ausm designerthread kapier ich eh nicht^^ muss sie mir ma nichma durchlesen


----------



## Schleppel (27. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *whine* kekskekskeks!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hey sie hat nen arsenal link^^ ne ich hab das so gemacht,weil ich nicht wusste,wie ich die einzelnen ebenen mehr verbinden konnte... und die tis ausm designerthread kapier ich eh nicht^^ muss sie mir ma nichma durchlesen


Da helfen Tutorials!



Schleppel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *whine* kekskekskeks!!!
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Da helfen Tutorials!


schick mir ma pls ein tutorial,dss mir erklärt wie ich ebenen teilweise verschmelzen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und thx für den tipp mitder schere die geht ab^^


----------



## Juliy (27. Januar 2008)

Lurock, was ich schon immer mal wissen wollte, was zockst du für Chars ?

Könnte wetten du bist ein Warri...


----------



## Lurock (27. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> schick mir ma pls ein tutorial,dss mir erklärt wie ich ebenen teilweise verschmelzen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gimp-Werkstatt, gib ma bei google ein, weiß nemmer genau wie die hieß, auf jedenfall waren da massig tutorials drauf.



Juliy schrieb:


> Lurock, was ich schon immer mal wissen wollte, was zockst du für Chars ?
> 
> Könnte wetten du bist ein Warri...


Main: Priest
Twink: Warri


----------



## chopi (27. Januar 2008)

gimpwerkstatt sieht i.wie blöd aus und gimpusers hab ich alle durch,die ich schaffe^^,aber da war nichts dabei,dass mit helfen konnte


----------



## Lurock (27. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> gimpwerkstatt sieht i.wie blöd aus und gimpusers hab ich alle durch,die ich schaffe^^,aber da war nichts dabei,dass mit helfen konnte


Sry, dann kann ich dir auch net helfen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Januar 2008)

naja npnp


----------



## Lurock (27. Januar 2008)

Mmmh, nichts los hier, ich geh denn mal... Gn8! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (27. Januar 2008)

baba^^


----------



## derpainkiller (27. Januar 2008)

Äpixx Farming!


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (28. Januar 2008)

*Bettlejuice*

*Bettlejuice*

*Bettlejuice*















































			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ES KLAPPT!!!!!!


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Nabend....


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

tachwohl lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw lvln sUxx need 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Jo, sachma Minas... Ich hätte schwören können, dass du teilweise aktiver als ich bist,
und hätte gewettet das du mehr als 1k posts hast... kann das sein, dass dein cpunter still steht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

ne nur irgendwie spamm ich am abend ned so viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kuk ich eher nen film oder geh zocken ^^
ahja und ich drück fu oft viel auf edit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohne den edit kniopf hätt ich nun etwa 2k posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja altes deserwar forum 41k posts und 18k vorsprung auf 2ten ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Achso, naja, so oft bin ich Abends ja auch net da....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

komisch -.- naja bin eigentlich eher aktiv seit 4 wochen oder so vorher war ich immer noch in 5 anderen foren unterwegs -.- aber da hatt ich dann kein bock mehr weil community da doof wurde ..


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Jop, ging mir auch teilweise so... die Buffed-Community ist imba!
Und das Buffed-Team erst recht! Es gibt kaum Leute, die sich so
mit der Community befassen! Find ich super!


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und jede woche am donnerstag um 17.00 einen stream der 50min zum laden hat aber sich lohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw erstes forum wo ich die sig ned geklaut hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

ahja und imba smeilis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Donnerstag?
Boah, das kann ja wohl net war sein....
Warum bist du kein Premium-User?
Wegen so Geizhälsen wie dir müssen
Heinrich und Co in kleinen Tonkabinen
vergammeln, anstatt, wie es sich für
richtige Stars gehört, in einer Arena Live vorzutragen...


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

wiso? weil ich ne lehre als informatiker mache und nur 500 euro im monat bekomme .. 2 tage arbeit 3 schule -.- und weil ich mir 2000euro pc kaufen musst ^^

ne weis ned .. internet bezahlen nur für 1 tag früher -.- ich kauf mir schon buffed heft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Wollen wir ein anderes Thema nehmen, sonst muss ich mir noch eine Pizza machen...

Edit: ...irgendwie macht der Satz keinen Sinn...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

nerf schurken? gutes thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm ich muss nebenbei ncoh 7 seiten auf paper schreiben also mir egal ^^

THIS IS SPARTAAAA !! hdf THIS IS BUFFED FORUM xD


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Schurken? Das sind doch diese lästigen Dinger, die man in der Arena aufm Weg zum Mage umbashen muss oder?


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

schurken sind die doofen dinger mit 2mal illibalde die dich im stunlock umnuken -.-^^

na mit hunter mag ich die ;D und mit schami hass ich sie irgendwie  -.- fuck duelle machen die alles an ^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Quatsch, die krieg ja ich als Priester easy down... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nuja, vllt liegts auch am Equip. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

easy .. wtf wie bisst du geskillt? ^^ 

btw fuckt bei dir buffed forum auch alle 2min ab?^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Schatten.
Und ja, es kackt andauernd ab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

ololo schadow vs schurken .. dann sind die a) crap eq ^^ oder b_) unskilled 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok ich mach immer duelle gegen unsere 1.850 - 2k rating leute ^^


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

ja buffed kackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

juhu noch ein poster ;D hi chopi

irgendwie hab ich deine alte sig besser gefunden -.-


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Ich will über die Kirche diskutieren!
Ich hab seit der letzten Reli-Stunde Entzugserscheinungen!
Wollen wir nicht ein paar Ketzer verbrennen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

ach hdf^^ hab die alte nicht mehr... hab ma n bild gemacht poste es gleich in den design fred


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

kay ^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

war ja nur meine meinung ;D alte > neue ^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Kekse > Kot !


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

/signed 200% 

my cat > ur dog ^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Pussy > Ass *hust*


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

papa schlumpf > lurocks primäres geschlechtsorgan


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

Pussy > Ass *hust*

kommt draufan ''
frauen ass >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> männer ass ^^

btw schlümpfe sind doof ^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> papa schlumpf > lurocks primäres geschlechtsorgan


Vom Bekanntheitsgrad vllt, aber nicht von der Größe!


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

sicher? ^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Frag die Freundinnen meiner Freundin.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

dachte eigentlich bekanntheitsgrad aber ehm kay ^^ du weisst dass der papa schlumpf 50cm gross war oder *g*


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Ach, der war nur 50cm groß? Ich hatte da 6,50m in Erinnerung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

tja life is hard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 olololo 6.5 meter wär aber bisle naja autsch ^^ dann bist du der kleine freund ..


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

*furzt kräftig im raum herum*


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

*macht das fenster auf*
*lüftet durch und wirft chopi raus*
*hach wie herlich diese luft doch ist*


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

/e furzt Minastirit ins gesicht,und zwar mit einer Minastiritinsgesichtfurzmachine,die nur dafür entwickelt wurde,um Minastirit ins gesicht zu furzen


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

chopi.... Hast du zufällig mein Bobby Car gesehn, wurd gestern geklaut.... >.>


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

^^ immer diese milchpakungen sind so fies ;( zum glück hab ich meine gasmaske von half life noch ^^

wasn ein bobby car^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

ah habs gefundne ^^ 
http://images.google.ch/images?q=bobby+car...sa=N&tab=wi
ololo ^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Ach, ich wollt bloß schauen wie chopi darauf reagiert...


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

pollenalarm:bobbycar ist unter nen gelben schicht weg
polenalarm:bobbycar ist weg
-GBO^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

immer diese polen XD


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

hey keine rassistischen witze sonst kommt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

wer isn das? dein bruder ^^ *duck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Uglys an die Macht!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

ok ich bekomm dann alle playboy bunnys und ihr dürft dann europa haben ich geh nach usa 

dann hab ihr herschaft auf eurer seite ^^


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

jaja mach ruhig /e sucht die minawas auch immer ins gesichtfurzmaschine


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

gasmaske > deine maschiene die kein strom mehr hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ok ich bekomm dann alle playboy bunnys und ihr dürft dann europa haben ich geh nach usa
> 
> dann hab ihr herschaft auf eurer seite ^^


Kannste haben...

*sich umdreh, Telefonhörer abnehm und die U.S.A zur nuklearen Zerstörung freigeb*


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

usa zerstört sich schon selber keine angst ^^
naja lieber 4 stunden im paradies als 100 jahre in der hölle ;D


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (28. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Back to CoolMiniOrNot

105058 painted miniatures. Your source for miniature painting news, articles and forums!
Top Last 7 days | Browse gallery | Articles | CoolMiniOrNot Shop
28 Jan 01:43pm PST
Sunday, 27 January
Submit News
MiniPainters Miniatures Second Miniature Preview!We are proud to release a preview of our second miniature - Nenqua 'the First Born'! You can see the concept art on our website right now. This miniature is due for release early march. In other news, we now have a mailing list you can subscribe to, to be the first to see previews and know about anything to do with MiniPainters Miniatures!
http://www.minipaintersminiatures.com/

Site update | Posted by: stef686 on 27-Jan-08 | Post Comment
Friday, 25 January
Submit News
Last week for GT67 Entries!Hello all! Less than a week left for entering the 67th Golden Toadstool contest. So far, there are two entries, Franciuus and astonishingly enough, a second in a row from me!

See you there
http://electricocean.com/gt/

Events | Posted by: ZaPhOd on 25-Jan-08 | 14 comment(s)
Dwarf bust nearly done...Greetings!
This time it's just a small update
Soon Scibor Miniatures will release busts and all signs on heaven and earth say the first one will be the Dwarf
You can see more pictures at the SMM site... and stay tuned - new releases will arrive really soon!
www.sciborminiatures.com

News | Posted by: demi morgana on 25-Jan-08 | Post Comment
Thursday, 24 January
Submit News
Terra-Flex Gaming Mats Now Available in 30 inch squaresBoth the ZUZZY Sulfur Fields and Scourged Forest Terra-Flex battle mats are newly available in a 30in x 30in size as well as the 4'x6', 4'x4', 3'x3', 2'x4' and 2'x2' sizes already available.

ZUZZY Terra-Flex mats are paintable and flexible latex rubber gaming mats with an ultra-realistic sculpted surface. They can be easily rolled out and ready for gaming in seconds. And then rolled up again for storage. All of the ZUZZY Terra-Flex battle mats are available now through the ZUZZY Miniatures website at www.zuzzy.com.
http://www.zuzzy.com/

New Releases | Posted by: psyphi on 24-Jan-08 | Post Comment
New Freebooter Aspera Now Available!The new Freebooter Aspera is now available for purchase from the CMON on line shop.



We also received a full restock with the order including the ever popular 5th anniversary miniature.

You will also find a small restock for Andrea Miniatures.

Expect to see new items and maybe even a new line of miniatures on CMON shop next week!



http://www.coolminiornot.com/store/

New Releases | Posted by: borg on 24-Jan-08 | 5 comment(s)
Inch High Games lowers Shipping Costs!We've just negotiated for better shipping rates and are now passing on this cost savings to you!
Check out our new shipping rates on our website!
http://inchhighgames.com/news.html

News | Posted by: inchhighgames on 24-Jan-08 | Post Comment
News from gamezone MiniaturesHello,

You can find our new miniatures:

- Chariot of the Harvester
- Wind Raider I + III
- Great Eagle I + III

You can find more information, links to pics, videos and prices on the blog :
http://blog.gamezoneminiatures.de

Have fun

Matthias


http://blog.gamezoneminiatures.de/upload

Gamezone | Posted by: Gamezonede on 24-Jan-08 | Post Comment
Wednesday, 23 January
Submit News
Black Scorpion new releases!Hi People!
We have a number of new releases including the new female Pirates! Also a new fat mexican and the deadly gamesman as pictured. Visit the site for more info and to order. Hope you like them!
New Releases | Posted by: mirlo101 on 23-Jan-08 | 2 comment(s)
Monday, 21 January
Submit News
40K RADIO is now on the air!!hey every one, just wanted to let you know that 40K RADIO's First Episode is now available. We are the first podcast program that we have found to be dedicated solely to Warhammer 40k. Please take some time to take a listen.

http://40kradio.podomatic.com/

You can also check out our blog at
http://www.40kradio.com/

Thanks you Guys,
Spencer Harding
Host - 40k Radio

Site update | Posted by: 40k Radio on 21-Jan-08 | 3 comment(s)
Sunday, 20 January
Submit News
New Monster Hunter from under Scibor's sculpting tool!Greetings!
We have another resin model in this year
This time it's Alfred, fearless monster hunter. The set is made of 4 parts + scenic base.
You can see more pictures visiting the site.
Enjoy!

PS. More goodies from Scibor will arrive really soon...
http://www.sciborminiatures.com

New Releases | Posted by: demi morgana on 20-Jan-08 | 2 comment(s)
Older news

New Vampire Counts all the details here ! - Sigmar on 19-Jan-08
CMON Shop Update - borg on 18-Jan-08
Space Goblin - Lord Velard on 18-Jan-08
We want You to Exchange with us! - ZapotekE on 17-Jan-08
CMON7 Painting Contest Part 1 winners announced - borg on 17-Jan-08
CMON Shop Update - borg on 17-Jan-08
cmon members unite contest deadline change - uberdark on 16-Jan-08
ZUZZY Moorlands Battlemat Sneak Peek - psyphi on 14-Jan-08
cmon member unite contest deadline - uberdark on 14-Jan-08
New Release from Inch High Games! - inchhighgames on 14-Jan-08
Warp Terrain form Velard Miniatures - Lord Velard on 12-Jan-08
CMON Shop Update - borg on 11-Jan-08
Inch High Games Wesbite Updates - inchhighgames on 10-Jan-08
66th Toadstool Winner! - ZaPhOd on 09-Jan-08
Alkemy Available - frenchkid on 08-Jan-08
New Flock Line! - nightshade777 on 07-Jan-08
Painting Crusade V - Darklapinou on 07-Jan-08
Newbold Challenge Update - Ian Newbold on 04-Jan-08
Another 54mm scale model from Scibor - demi morgana on 04-Jan-08
Limited Resin - esBen on 04-Jan-08
Sculptor wanted! - Salgoth on 03-Jan-08
More stuff from Sciborminiatures! - demi morgana on 03-Jan-08
CMON MEMBERS UNITE contest!!! - uberdark on 01-Jan-08
66th GT Polls are open! - ZaPhOd on 01-Jan-08
Happy New Year! - Chern Ann on 31-Dec-07
CMON Shop Update - borg on 29-Dec-07
CMON Painting contest - borg on 29-Dec-07
Merry Christmas! - Chern Ann on 24-Dec-07
Rebel Minis: 28mm Minotaur Pre-Order - Rebel Minis on 24-Dec-07
Tale of War new releases - Deucalion S on 21-Dec-07
Dec 2007 Art Contest - Black Orc Games on 20-Dec-07
Inch High Games Wild Orcs Command Packs Available Now! - inchhighgames on 20-Dec-07
CMON shop now carries ProCreate - borg on 19-Dec-07
Back 2 Base-ix Updates - aaroncains on 17-Dec-07
THE CHICK CHALLENGE IS BACK!!! - LegioPictorum on 15-Dec-07
4th Challenge Painting Competition - Ian Newbold on 14-Dec-07
Oct 2007 Art Contest Winners Announced - Black Orc Games on 12-Dec-07
13th Charity Auction - Ian Newbold on 12-Dec-07
Impact! Miniatures Benefit Auction - Valloa on 11-Dec-07
New Square Walnut Plinths - Dragon Forge Design on 11-Dec-07

New on CoolMiniOrNot - Monday, 28 January
pop up
Auctions ending today

$100.00
Average:8.3
Votes:125
Bids:9
by fieldarc


$51.36
Average:7.7
Votes:66
Bids:0
by Jashir


$51.36
Average:7.2
Votes:69
Bids:0
by Jashir


$35.22
Average:7.8
Votes:63
Bids:0
by Jashir

$14.50
Average:7.5
Votes:75
Bids:3
by fieldarc


$135.00
Average:6.7
Votes:66
Bids:0
by Monkkeys


$91.09
Average:8.5
Votes:91
Bids:8
by Mudski


$88.04
Average:8.1
Votes:69
Bids:1
by ANAKRON

$58.69
Average:8.3
Votes:176
Bids:0
by mascael


$57.43
Average:8.2
Votes:90
Bids:5
by Mudski


$30.00
Average:6.9
Votes:64
Bids:7
by Shawn R.


$27.72
Average:7.4
Votes:71
Bids:2
by sdean

$20.00
Average:6.2
Votes:66
Bids:0
by Monkkeys


$17.00
Average:6.5
Votes:62
Bids:0
by Monkkeys


$8.81
Average:6.1
Votes:62
Bids:2
by B3Studio
New auctions today

$79.00
Average:9.0
Votes:1
Bids:0
by rene


$180.00
Average:8.7
Votes:14
Bids:0
by Scibor


$149.99
Average:8.5
Votes:11
Bids:0
by Purc


$59.00
Average:8.2
Votes:9
Bids:0
by Scibor

$59.00
Average:8.2
Votes:8
Bids:0
by Scibor


$59.00
Average:8.0
Votes:9
Bids:0
by Scibor


$9.99
Average:8.0
Votes:12
Bids:0
by AllTerra


$29.68
Average:7.9
Votes:13
Bids:0
by nels0nma

$29.70
Average:7.8
Votes:12
Bids:1
by nels0nma


$29.70
Average:7.7
Votes:12
Bids:1
by nels0nma


$29.70
Average:7.7
Votes:12
Bids:0
by nels0nma


$59.00
Average:7.6
Votes:8
Bids:0
by Scibor

$59.00
Average:7.6
Votes:8
Bids:0
by Scibor


$59.00
Average:7.5
Votes:8
Bids:0
by Scibor


$29.70
Average:7.5
Votes:12
Bids:0
by nels0nma


$39.99
Average:7.4
Votes:18
Bids:1
by Dragonfi

$19.78
Average:7.4
Votes:69
Bids:1
by nels0nma


$29.70
Average:7.4
Votes:12
Bids:1
by nels0nma


$19.95
Average:7.4
Votes:67
Bids:0
by Gretchin


$39.99
Average:7.4
Votes:16
Bids:0
by Dragonfi

$34.99
Average:7.3
Votes:15
Bids:0
by Dragonfi


$19.95
Average:7.2
Votes:9
Bids:0
by Gretchin


$19.90
Average:7.2
Votes:65
Bids:0
by Raftanga


$29.68
Average:7.1
Votes:63
Bids:0
by generulp

$17.61
Average:7.0
Votes:76
Bids:0
by nikgem


$5.00
Average:7.0
Votes:63
Bids:0
by Duzzdan


$24.95
Average:7.0
Votes:67
Bids:0
by Gretchin


$22.01
Average:6.6
Votes:64
Bids:0
by nikgem

$19.95
Average:6.5
Votes:10
Bids:0
by Gretchin


$22.01
Average:6.3
Votes:67
Bids:0
by nikgem


$17.61
Average:6.3
Votes:64
Bids:0
by nikgem


$34.95
Average:6.3
Votes:65
Bids:0
by Gretchin

$22.01
Average:6.2
Votes:65
Bids:0
by nikgem


$22.01
Average:6.0
Votes:78
Bids:0
by nikgem


$15.50
Average:5.9
Votes:63
Bids:2
by Duzzdan


$14.95
Average:5.7
Votes:9
Bids:0
by Gretchin

$132.06
Average:9.2
Votes:112
Bids:1
by rusto


$90.00
Average:8.9
Votes:70
Bids:0
by MiG


$75.00
Average:8.2
Votes:16
Bids:0
by Jolly Ro


$29.00
Average:7.6
Votes:66
Bids:0
by Scibor

$29.00
Average:7.5
Votes:64
Bids:0
by Scibor


$25.74
Average:7.3
Votes:64
Bids:0
by sdean


$39.00
Average:7.2
Votes:11
Bids:1
by Jolly Ro


$9.99
Average:6.8
Votes:64
Bids:0
by Primeval

$74.00
Average:6.5
Votes:13
Bids:0
by a vince


$25.74
Average:6.5
Votes:62
Bids:0
by sdean


$39.58
Average:6.0
Votes:1
Bids:0
by ptdesign


$5.00
Average:4.5
Votes:8
Bids:0
by Duzzdan
Blast from the past!
The top mini submitted today, six months ago!

Average:8.9
Votes:105
Submitted on 01 August 07 by demonherald
mattsterbenz
18 August 07	
	RATING: 9
Great work! Excellent job on the chipping effects. I started painting one of these guys, but still havent finished it yet! lol

New Forum messages today
GT LXVII (67) January, 2008
ok zaphod!!! sorry but i don't remember the deadline is the 31 hope that a lot of people come in ...- franciuus 28-1 01:59am
Music industry reluctantly embraces file-sharing technology
Huzzah, a common sense victory for the man in the street....- hubbabubba 28-1 01:53am
Piew-Romain&#65533;the official website!!
looks cool man loaded quickly and loads of pics :drool:any chance of an english section at som...- generulpoleaxe 28-1 01:50am
Lives of Quiet Desperation


> _Originally posted by Spacemunkie_You miserable set of bastards! Everyone has the powe...- Torn blue sky 28-1 01:31am
> What would you say to yourself at 17?
> well, the phrase "a stitch in time saves nine." makes sense to me now. try to learn that one early...- farseerlum 28-1 01:28am
> rejected: autobroken... ??? please need help..
> ...


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> usa zerstört sich schon selber keine angst ^^
> naja lieber 4 stunden im paradies als 100 jahre in der hölle ;D



In der Hölle, hö? Mmmmh, Dampfbäder mit 1000 nymphomanischen Krankenschwestern.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

lurock .. du wolltest doch alle bunnys weg haben ? .. btw 1 nymphomanin reicht mir wenn sie geil ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sparta  was soll der text in 2 sätzen?^^


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

wieso posten hier eig. nie leute wie ZAM oder charch...der typ mit der schildkröte


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wieso posten hier eig. nie leute wie ZAM oder charch...der typ mit der schildkröte


Die sind haben Angst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

die haben ein zu hohes niveau ;D
chacharot oder so heist der ^^ hunterPoWa


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die sind haben Angst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dieser haben satz gramatik keine gehabt


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die haben ein zu hohes niveau ;D
> chacharot oder so heist der ^^ hunterPoWa



Der heißt Carcharoth!... oder so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

kp ^^ mal nachkuken


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

nennen wir ihn 
*uschi*


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

Carcharoth <-- einfach bei closed sachen kuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

uschi jo kling n1 ;D


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Und dich nennen wir Dieter-Herbert!


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

ja klaus peter is ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

btw erster auffer 250ten seite!!


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Niemand wird mir in dem Fred hier das Wasser reichen können... muhahahahaaa!


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

/e reicht lurock vergiftetes wasser

es lebe die anarchi


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

welcome to anarchi 99 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

99? Ich mag 69!


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

99 ist die neue kiddy bande ^^
69 ist zu alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Ich hab das Gefühl du kannst mit der Zahl 69 nichts anfangen stimmts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

vor der ehe 69 nach der ehe 96


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> vor der ehe 69 nach der ehe 96


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

heiraten suxx 
anarchi 69 war soweit ich weis ne russische anti irgendwas gruppe Oo


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> heiraten suxx
> anarchi 69 war soweit ich weis ne russische anti irgendwas gruppe Oo


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Okay... wie alt bist du?


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

17 ^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 17 ^^


Ich hätte dir mit 12 erklären können was 69 ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, Schweizer halt...


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

kommt draufan was du meinst ^^ 69 <-- sex stellung?


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kommt draufan was du meinst ^^ 69 <-- sex stellung?


Aaaach, du warst geistig wohl noch bei deiner Anarschie? Man bist du langsam... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

wenn du auf einma thema wechselst -.- btw kann auch sein das es anarchi 69 oer 96 oder 99 war .. kp war nie bei denen '^^ sonst wär ich nun tot Xd


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn du auf einma thema wechselst -.- btw kann auch sein das es anarchi 69 oer 96 oder 99 war .. kp war nie bei denen '^^ sonst wär ich nun tot Xd


Dann hast du was falsch gemacht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

die schweizer haben halt noch nicht so ein internet wie wir es kennen,bei denen heisst das noch rauchzeichen und brieftauben


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

german bash ^^
ey der hats noch ned gehört .. ich lösch das feuer und du kilst die taube? kk


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> die schweizer haben halt noch nicht so ein internet wie wir es kennen,bei denen heisst das noch rauchzeichen und brieftauben


Jo, bei euch in Polen gabs das Internet schon, als es in der Entwicklungsphase war, ne?


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Bin mal weg, Gn8!


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

die schweiz ist eh hintendrein ^^ haben nedma atomraketen *g*


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

CYA LUROCK


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

man was kann ich dafür,dass ich GBO benutze?^^ meine leute kennen das nicht und da kann ich aus ner großen quelle dummheit schöpfen


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> CYA LUROCK


/seikn


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

gbo? grosses buch für oberschlaumeier?


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

nu lass hier nicht deinen johannes den schweizer raushängen


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

tu ich gar ned ;D der is sauber eingepackt ^^
weis trozdem ned was das gbo ist^^ hmm mal google fragen


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

leute steckt euch necolaflasche bis zum anschlag in eine beliebiege körperöfnung,denn ich geh off 
kraft und ehre!


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

sag doch german bash -.- gbo klingt so doof ;d

<Nimm> He, Harald, hast du nicht irgendwas bei mir vergessen als du die cds holen warts ?  
<Horaz> Nein wüsste nicht was, Zigarretten, Schlüssel, Geldbörse, Pullover, ka ..?  
<Nimm> hmm, wie wärs mit deiner Tochter ?  
<Horaz>... Scheiße bin schon unterwegs !!!!! SRY ALTER  
<Nimm> np ... np


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

*g*arman-*b*ash.*o*rg


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

CYA CHOPI

bin auch ma weg


----------



## Thront (28. Januar 2008)

kann euch nachts wieder vollspammen- meine freundin is wieder daheim und ich muss sie endlich nicht mehr ständig befriedigen. 

also was geht? wollta schon alle inne kiste oder wie?


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

so bin jetzt auch weg bye


----------



## Thront (28. Januar 2008)

nacht leute


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (29. Januar 2008)

leck mich am sack


----------



## Littleheroe (29. Januar 2008)

kenn ich. war auch im spiel nfs: carbon drinn^^

achja, der von den zuschauern gesehen rechte gitarrist/bassist ist der heutige leadsänger von queens of the stone age, meiner lieblingsband!


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (29. Januar 2008)

josh homme.. i know <-- spielt kein bass

scott 

fernando

leider kein brant bjork ^^


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (29. Januar 2008)

90er stoner, das is rock


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Nöbend


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2008)

THIS IS SPARTA AAAAA 

heute 407 arena punkte .. fucking schurken und Cya muss morgen früh raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Ciao... sonst niemand hier... ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (29. Januar 2008)

nabend...


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Juhuuu, endlich noch einer...!


----------



## Szyslak (29. Januar 2008)

Vashij down!!!!!
JAAAA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
^^


----------



## Zid666 (29. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Juhuuu, endlich noch einer...!


joa da können wir jetz in aller ruhe nen kasten saufen denn ich hab morgen nur berufsschule


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Vashij down!!!!!
> JAAAA
> 
> 
> ...


GZ



Zid666 schrieb:


> joa da können wir jetz in aller ruhe nen kasten saufen denn ich hab morgen nur berufsschule


Auja, ein kühles Pils wär nicht schlecht...


----------



## Zid666 (29. Januar 2008)

Na dann bedien dich...is ja genug da un aufm balkon steht no ne flasche mümmelmann^^
die können wir wenns eng wird no reinpressen


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Ahhh, lecker...
Und jetzt noch ein Porno, am besten auf nem Beamer!


----------



## Zid666 (29. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ahhh, lecker...
> Und jetzt noch ein Porno, am besten auf nem Beamer!


jau das wäre echt der hammer...aber eines dürfen wir nich vergessen...BLACK JACK


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> jau das wäre echt der hammer...aber eines dürfen wir nich vergessen...BLACK JACK


Jep, Black Jack und Nutten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (29. Januar 2008)

das blöde is das jez langsam mein reallife bier leer wird...un das nächste problem is das ich jetz richtig in saufstimmung bin


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> das blöde is das jez langsam mein reallife bier leer wird...un das nächste problem is das ich jetz richtig in saufstimmung bin


Ich hab noch 2 Kisten im Keller... mmh, nur blöd, dass du da net dran kommst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (29. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 2 Kisten im Keller... mmh, nur blöd, dass du da net dran kommst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso ham die drecks wisenschaftler no keine teleportation erfunden


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> wieso ham die drecks wisenschaftler no keine teleportation erfunden


Brauchst doch nur nen Mage oder nen Hex0r...


----------



## Zid666 (29. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Brauchst doch nur nen Mage oder nen Hex0r...


ja aber der brauch ja no 2 kumpels....un ich hab grad kein silber einstecken das ich ihn bezahlen kann...naja ein becks is no da un ne Flasche likör oder so
ich werd jetz scho mal den beamer aufstellen...


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> ja aber der brauch ja no 2 kumpels....un ich hab grad kein silber einstecken das ich ihn bezahlen kann...naja ein becks is no da un ne Flasche likör oder so
> ich werd jetz scho mal den beamer aufstellen...


Mmmh... Ich hab das Bier, du den Beamer.... Und jetzt?


----------



## Zid666 (29. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh... Ich hab das Bier, du den Beamer.... Und jetzt?


/1 en mage oder hexer da der mich un mein beamer in die eifel porten kann???


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> /1 en mage oder hexer da der mich un mein beamer in die eifel porten kann???


Ich glaub da findest du keinen, zu mir kommt man nur mit wallclimbing!


----------



## Zid666 (29. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich glaub da findest du keinen, zu mir kommt man nur mit wallclimbing!


hmmm also das is jetz schlecht...un nu??
black jack? oder nutten bestellen


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> hmmm also das is jetz schlecht...un nu??
> black jack? oder nutten bestellen


Kein Plan... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (29. Januar 2008)

NUTTEN!


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> NUTTEN!


Ja, ist gut Kleiner! Keks?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zid666 (29. Januar 2008)

o cool no einer...ich bin auch für nutten


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Nagut, dann schließ ich mich euch an!


----------



## Zid666 (29. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nagut, dann schließ ich mich euch an!


na da ham wir das ja geklärt. Wo bestellen wir???


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Mmmh, ich mach mich denn mal vom Acker! Gn8!


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Zid666 schrieb:


> na da ham wir das ja geklärt. Wo bestellen wir???


Zu spät, sry... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (29. Januar 2008)

nacht ihr perversen


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (30. Januar 2008)




----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2008)

ololo seit 19min 21 uhr und ich merk nix -.-^^

btw doofes video ;D


----------



## Thront (30. Januar 2008)

das is besser:




wenns schon ums drücken geht....


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2008)

bäh -.- *kotzen geh*


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2008)

irgendwann werdet ihr so enden wie dier hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<3 southpark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 go cry emo ^^


----------



## Lurock (30. Januar 2008)

@ Thront, Lecker...

Ach übrigens, ich hab wieder angefangen WoW zu zocken.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2008)

welcome back ;D ^^ btw buff wl's ;D die sind so schlecht -.- nur 1 vs 5 mobs ;( bei 6 kak ich ab mit lvl 22 ^^


----------



## Thront (30. Januar 2008)

verdammt jezz gehts ersma bier holen. scheiße muss so kack früh aufstehn diese woche. bis gleich ihr lurocks.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2008)

haha ich muss erst um nachmittag am 3 uhr wieder wach sein ;D


----------



## Masterpurzel (30. Januar 2008)

Nabend Leutz, bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2008)

hi @ u ;D linux is imba nerf plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (30. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hi @ u ;D linux is imba nerf plx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Lurock (30. Januar 2008)

Wir brauchen Kekse in dem Thread!


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2008)

*packung kekse aufmach und selber ess* haha ;D


----------



## Lurock (30. Januar 2008)

Pinkeln rockt!


----------



## Thront (30. Januar 2008)

pinkeln is ne kuhle erfindung. kann das sogar schon im stehen.


----------



## Lurock (30. Januar 2008)

Uuufff, Respekt! Ich schaffs beim liegen/sitzen/schaukeln...


----------



## Thront (30. Januar 2008)

du solltest nicht mit deiner querschnittslähmung prahlen lurock. das ist nichts zum angeben.

zocke jezz ersma counterstrike- sry ich meinte: ich dominiere jezz ersma die anderen bei counterstrike.


----------



## Lurock (30. Januar 2008)

He, ich bin gar nich behindert!
Naja, spiel ruhig Domina und counterstrike dabei...


----------



## Thront (30. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> He, ich bin gar nich behindert!




made my day


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2008)

du bist pöse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dafür wirst du ausgepeitscht *g*


----------



## Lurock (30. Januar 2008)

Waaaahh! Thront, deine Sig ist endgeil!
Die "Christen-Front" hats in sich!
Obergeil!

Edit: Was habt ihr alle gegen Behinderte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2008)

nix ^^ aber thront deine sig ist einfach nur PSYCO -.- WAAAAAAA ich hab angst^^


----------



## Lurock (31. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nix ^^ aber thront deine sig ist einfach nur PSYCO -.- WAAAAAAA ich hab angst^^


Ne, das ist so geil!
Für die Christen-Front! 
Gebt Sex keine Chance!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2008)

syr aber nach dem ich das face von dem .. was uach immer gesehen hab ich umgeschaltet ich will noch in aller ruhe pennen .. ;D das leuchten naja das geht noch aber ihhh so halb zombies .. kotz


----------



## Lurock (31. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> syr aber nach dem ich das face von dem .. was uach immer gesehen hab ich umgeschaltet ich will noch in aller ruhe pennen .. ;D das leuchten naja das geht noch aber ihhh so halb zombies .. kotz


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich muss dir wohl erklären, dass sowohl der Link, wie auch meine Kommentare dazu ironisch gemeint waren...


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2008)

hab ich auch gehofft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wobei seine sig wenn man ihn kennt irgendwie passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PSYCO MADNESS !!!


----------



## Lurock (31. Januar 2008)

Naja, wie auch immer, ich bin weg! Gn8!
Und immer dran denken:

Vote Lurock 4 President!


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2008)

*notiz mach*
lurock 4 president voten ..

*zettel nehm und wegwerf*


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2008)

ICH BIN AUCH MAL WEG .. CYA AN ALLE BUFFED LEUTE UND SO ..


----------



## glacios (31. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ICH BIN AUCH MAL WEG .. CYA AN ALLE BUFFED LEUTE UND SO ..



Auch wenn dus noch so groß schreibst, es intressiert trotzdem keinen!
KEINEN!!


----------



## kintaroohe (31. Januar 2008)

So liebe Liebenden da sind wir wieder mit der Nachtshow ;D

-- still waiting 4 AV-Invite --


----------



## Lurock (31. Januar 2008)

Nabend an alle...


----------



## Masterpurzel (31. Januar 2008)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. Januar 2008)

Bier, Kekse?


----------



## Masterpurzel (31. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bier, Kekse?


einmal Kekse bitte!


----------



## Lurock (31. Januar 2008)

Kommt sofort!

*Keks überreich*


----------



## Masterpurzel (31. Januar 2008)

Danke *Keks futter*


----------



## Lurock (31. Januar 2008)

So, sonst noch was?


----------



## Juliy (31. Januar 2008)

Ne Pizza wär KNORKE.


----------



## Lurock (31. Januar 2008)

Salami oder Spinat? Mehr hab ich net...


----------



## Masterpurzel (31. Januar 2008)

Hab irgendwie Hunger auf Stolle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. Januar 2008)

Was ist Stolle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. Januar 2008)

Naja egal. Ich bin weg! Gn8!


----------



## Ähmm (31. Januar 2008)

Gnahahaha ich hab grad was böses gemacht
und keiner hats gemerkt.


----------



## Masterpurzel (31. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was ist Stolle?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ein Gebäck aus dem Ofen und das gibts nur zu Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (31. Januar 2008)

moin leute. was habt ihr gegen meine glaubensbrüder von der christenfront ???


----------



## Masterpurzel (31. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> moin leute. was habt ihr gegen meine glaubensbrüder von der christenfront ???


was sollen wir gegen was haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (31. Januar 2008)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> was sollen wir gegen was haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Klick auf seine Signatur und bade im Wissen.


----------



## Masterpurzel (1. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Klick auf seine Signatur und bade im Wissen.


NEIN NEIN UND NOCH MALS NEIN!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Seite kenne ich von der PC-Welt her, die hatten da mal die schrecklichsten Websites vorgestellt (wenn ich mich nicht irre)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2008)

ne die ist ganz doll klick drauf ;D


----------



## Masterpurzel (1. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne die ist ganz doll klick drauf ;D


Ja klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Artikel: http://www.pcwelt.de/start/dsl_voip/online/news/140879/

http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/news/285604-abs...tml#post1565462


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2008)

lies mal ca 2 seiten weiter hinten ... WAAAAA 

ne schon klar bei thront würd ich nie auf nen link klicken kommt nie gut raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (1. Februar 2008)

http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=636

bwahahaha


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2008)

bei dir klick ich auch ned drauf ;D


----------



## Masterpurzel (1. Februar 2008)

This schrieb:


> http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=636


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (1. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bei dir klick ich auch ned drauf ;D




Familienministerium stellt Indizierungsantrag für Kinderbuch

Das religionskritische Kinderbuch Wo bitte gehts zu Gott? fragte das kleine Ferkel um ein kleines Ferkel, dass von religiösen Parolen neugierig gemacht wurde und auf einer Reise Geistliche verschiedener Religionen befragt, soll jetzt, wenn es nach dem Bundesfamilienministerium geht, auf den Index gesetzt werden.

Nach Ansicht des Ministeriums werden in dem das Buch "die drei Weltreligionen Christentum, Islam und Judentum verächtlich gemacht" und stimmen dem Verlag des Buches nicht zu, dass das Buch satirisch auf diese Thematik eingeht. Darüber hinaus ist man der Ansicht, dass die Besonderheiten der Religionen der Lächerlichkeit preisgegeben werden.

Besonders sauer aufgestoßen ist dem Familienministerium die Darstellung und Charakerisierung eines Rabbis, durch welche der jüdische Glaube verächtlich gemacht werden würde. Im Gegensatz zur eher tölpelhaften Darstellung der Vertreter der anderen Religionen, wird der Rabbiner nach Ansicht der Ministeriums als ein wütender Mann mit entgleisten Gesichtszügen dargestellt. Dieses soll suggerieren, dass das die anderen Religionsgemeinschaften von der jüdischen Glaubensgemeinschaft vernichtet werden sollen, so heißt es weiter in der Antragsbegründung.

Autor Michael Schmidt-Salomon sieht in dem Indizierungsantrag nur einen Vorwand um Religionskritik aus den Kinderzimmern zu verbannen. Der Zeichner des Werkes, Helge Nyncke, ist verwundert dass ausschließlich der Rabbiner als unsympatisch und gewalttätig dargestellt wird.

Am 6. März wird die Bundesprüfstelle über die Indzierung des Buches entscheiden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


got ya!


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2008)

ach zuviel text und zu müde ^^

ich bin weg ..


----------



## Masterpurzel (1. Februar 2008)

gn8 Minastirit

//EDIT\\

so bin dann auch weg, gn8 @ all!


----------



## Schleppel (1. Februar 2008)

ist das schweinchen auf dem cover mit bratensoße bekleckert , gggg

ich hab hunger^^


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Ich hab en halbes Kilo Zwiebeln gegessen.... Hier stinkts....


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

moin mädels^^


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Huhu Softie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

HDF^^


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Okay Softie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

schonmal die faust eines Punks gespürt?^^*GRRRRRRR*


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Die kann man gar nicht spüren... Da brauchst schon Sensoren die den "Aufprall" aufzeichnen...


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

is jetzt gut?Du gestörter headbanger^^


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Was hast du gegen gestörte wie mich?


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

einen Knüppel^^


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

...ohh, hrhr.... Komm und schlag mich...


----------



## Schleppel (1. Februar 2008)

siehste von wegen faust^^alles gerüchte


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> ...ohh, hrhr.... Komm und schlag mich...


mach ich gerne^^


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> mach ich gerne^^


Wir können ja ein Video von machen und es auf YouPorn.com stellen...


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

du denkst immer nur ans eine,nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Klar... 



Spoiler



...Musik...


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Ich wusste schon immer, dass Lurock auf Sado Maso steht.

Krieger mögen es einfach wohl, auf die Fresse zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

Und hexer auch?O.O


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Naja Hexer sind so imba meistens geben die nur Output und kassieren nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Naja Hexer sind so imba meistens geben die nur Output und kassieren nicht viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ohja, Output... du kleiner Sadist... schlag mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

war ja nur ne frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ohja, Output... du kleiner Sadist... schlag mich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*Peitsche der Sukkubus trifft Lurocks Hintern kritisch* -3547-


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ohja, Output... du kleiner Sadist... schlag mich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du must das sagen,ich will gar nicht wissen was du in deiner freizeit mit deiner freundinn treibst^^


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> *Peitsche der Sukkubus trifft Lurocks Hintern kritisch* -3547-


Hintern stirbt.


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Ich möchte nicht wissen wo jetzt deine Phäkalien rauskommen.


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht wissen wo jetzt deine Phäkalien rauskommen.


Schreibt man das nicht mit "F"?


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2008)

mein pc is putt...schonseit tagen...ich schreib vonner WII 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Schreibt man das nicht mit "F"?



Keine Ahnung..


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht wissen wo jetzt deine Phäkalien rauskommen.


danke,jetzt ist mir schlecht...buffed hat keinen kotz smilie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> mein pc is putt...schonseit tagen...ich schreib vonner WII
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei der wii...hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> danke,jetzt ist mir schlecht...buffed hat keinen kotz smilie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte Bitte.


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

boar du solltest nen nobelpreis bekommen


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

/ vote 4 Kotz-Smilie!!


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2008)

der post war dumm


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> boar du solltest nen nobelpreis bekommen



Den Nobelpreis für was ?


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Den Nobelpreis für was ?


Ärsche verhauen!


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

Weil du so nett bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ärsche verhauen!



Danke Danke Fans.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich meiner Crew danken, und vorallem meiner Sukkubus,
die mir mit Freuden ihre Peitsche zur Verfügung gestellt hat.


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der war gut^^


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2008)

blubb ich hab kein reeeel


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur für dich, Jacks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> blubb ich hab kein reeeel


Ist mir scheißegal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

@Juliy
thx =)


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2008)

ach übrigens:
delfine...
sind im amazonas rosa
sind neben menscnen die einzigen die sex für spas haben
können homo sein


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2008)

ach übrigens:
delfine...
sind im amazonas rosa
sind neben menscnen die einzigen die sex für spas haben
können homo sein

WII macht doppelposts


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ach übrigens:
> delfine...
> sind im amazonas rosa
> sind neben menscnen die einzigen die sex für spas haben
> können homo sein


Nö, Delfine *sind* homosexuell!


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ach übrigens:
> delfine...
> sind im amazonas rosa
> sind neben menscnen die einzigen die sex für spas haben
> können homo sein


das hat mich brennend interessiert


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

lol. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> das hat mich brennend interessiert


Hab ich mir gedacht, du kleiner Sodomist!


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hab ich mir gedacht, du kleiner Sodomist!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

perverses arschloch^^


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2008)

ich hassr die wii tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> perverses arschloch^^



Mimimi ? ^^


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2008)

wer hat die redewendug "black jack und nutten" geprägt?


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Mimimi ? ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wer hat die redewendug "black jack und nutten" geprägt?


<--- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Die Kinder von Tschernobyl.....gestern noch gelacht heute straahlen sie schon.


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> <---
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Die Kinder von Tschernobyl.....gestern noch gelacht heute straahlen sie schon.


Lol...


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, gucksu, aber in diesem Forum schon!
Guck dir die letzten 100 Seiten an... fast jeden Abend, schlag ich das 3 mal vor...


----------



## Jácks (1. Februar 2008)

Ich bin jetzt weg...tschüss


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2008)

na ok,aber ich meinte "erfunden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> na ok,aber ich meinte "erfunden"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mein Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Enkel...


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mein Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Enkel...


schwör bei wallaaaaaah


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> schwör bei wallaaaaaah


WTF is wallaaaaah?


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2008)

ein name eines gottesein ausruf der orcs in warhammer


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *ein name eines gottes*


Omg, ich glaub mich raucht ein Fisch, was ist denn das für Dünnschiss?


----------



## Schleppel (1. Februar 2008)

dort wo wir nach dem jetzigen leben auf ewig bier trinken und festmahle schlemmen werden^^


----------



## Thront (1. Februar 2008)

ääähm- ich habe gerade "gott" gelesen.. ich fühle mich da ja immer angesprochen. also: was wollt ihr von mir?


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ääähm- ich habe gerade "gott" gelesen.. ich fühle mich da ja immer angesprochen. also: was wollt ihr von mir?


Ich will ein Kind von dir!


----------



## Thront (1. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich will ein Kind von dir!




ähhm-- es tut mir ja leid das du es auf diesem wege erfährst und das deine mutter es dir nie erzählt hat..
nun ja lurock....

du bist mein sohn.


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ähhm-- es tut mir ja leid das du es auf diesem wege erfährst und das deine mutter es dir nie erzählt hat..
> nun ja lurock....
> 
> du bist mein sohn.


Oh mein Gott! Ich will ein Kind von dir!


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2008)

ich habs doch durchgestrichen und dann geckakt...jaa gecackt


----------



## Thront (1. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott! Ich will ein Kind von dir!





also ich zitiere

"
Inzucht/Inzest/Blutschande
(recht.straf)
(engl. incest )

    Mit Inzucht wird der Beischlaf unter Verwandten bezeichnet. Dieser ist gemäß § 173 StGB ein Vergehen das mit bis zu drei Jahren Haft oder Geldstrafe bestraft wird.

    Das geschützte Rechtsgut ist bei § 173 StGB Gegenstand der Diskussion. Angegeben werden im wesentlichen der Schutz von Familie und Ehe sowie die Gefahr genetischer Schädigungen eventuelle gezeugter Kinder. Letztere Gefahr ist nicht wissenschaftlich gesichert (MünchKommStGB/Ritscher, § 173 Rn. 3). Weiterhin ist ein Verbot der Zeugung durch genetisch belastete Eltern, darunter fallen nicht nur Eltern die miteinander verwandt sind, mit dem Grundgesetz nicht zu vereinbaren (Art. 1 Abs. 1 GG). Es ist nicht Aufgabe des Strafrechts der Zeugung durch genetisch belastete Eltern vorzubeugen (Tröndle/Fischer, § 173 Rn. 2).

    Mit dem Ausfall dieses Strafzwecks wird die Basis für den Strafgrund schmal, und es stellt sich die Frage ob § 173 StGB nicht nur der Sanktionierung überlieferter Moralvorstellungen dient (Schönke-Schröder, § 173 Rn. 1)."




ne du- das is mir echt zu heiß..


----------



## Schleppel (1. Februar 2008)

also die inzester inzestbuam sind ja wohl der lebende beweis dass schnakseln in der familie suuuper is! heyheeeey!
-silbereisen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

*Abend ihr Nachtaktiven Fledermäuse!*


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Nabend du HeadBang Kopf . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Black Jack und Nutten!


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

LoL,
ich saß grad wirklich da und hab gebangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


woher weißt du das???


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *Abend ihr Nachtaktiven Fledermäuse!*


/reported tut mir leid


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

*LUROOOOCK!!!*


chopi,
was hast du daran reported?


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> LoL,
> ich saß grad wirklich da und hab gebangt
> 
> 
> ...



Kam mir grade so in den Sinn, weil du deinen Kopf als Avatar hast.

Etwas längere Haare, hab Rammstein gehört > HeadBang


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab gerade Nena - Leuchtturm gehört xD


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Ups. LoL.


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

aber jez hör ich wieder mein hartes, böses Metal,
muss ja mein image vom bösen meerschweinchen essenden
hardcore satanisten behalten -.-

rofl


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2008)

chopi,
was hast du daran reported?



reported,was soll das?


----------



## Schleppel (1. Februar 2008)

chopi.../reported...tja


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

du hast geschrieben /reported tut mir leid

aber wieso reportest du? und vorallem weswegen??


----------



## Schleppel (1. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Omg, ihr habt Probleme....


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2008)

es war ne en gaudi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

War doch nur Ironie von Chopi ^^'


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

es ist 10 vor 11, da peil ich sowas nicht mehr
tut mir mächtig sorry


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Ich rieche Cilius Freundin hier!

Muhahaha, ich bin allwissend!
Komm raus!


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2008)

muss ja an iwem meinen hass auf den pc und die eingeblendete wii tastatur ablassen


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

Lurock, was geht mit dir ab?
ich überred sie ja grad scho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> tut mir mächtig sorry


ich weiss schon,mit was für nem spruch ich meine freunde nerven werde


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

hab dich lieb?


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ich überred sie ja grad scho
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich will nicht wissen zu was,....


Apropo: Cili, wusstest du schon dass ich den Nobelpreis für in Lurocks Hintern verhauen bekommen habe ?


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

> Apropo: Cili, wusstest du schon dass ich den Nobelpreis für in Lurocks Hintern verhauen bekommen habe ?



für wieviel verkaufst du den?


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Unbezahlbar.


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

> Unbezahlbar.



Ich biete einen Cent mehr!


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2008)

neues thema; gabs bri euch auch zeugnisse?


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

ja!

1,8 Englisch
2,6 Mathe
2,9 Deutsch

meine freundin hat als einzigste aus der klasse eine *1* in Mathe..

aber auch verdient!


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

English 1
Deutsch 2

Mathe 2+3 *Schäm*


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

auch ein sprachbegabter :-)


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

Muss eben was editieren:

außerdem hab ich die einziegste eins von allen neunern klassen
jac &#8206;(23:00):
soo

:-)


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Ja aber ich hasse diese Trigonometrie Kacke.

Für was brauch man dass später ?


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ja aber ich hasse diese Trigonometrie Kacke.
> 
> Für was brauch man dass später ?


Nichts.

Ich mag Sprachen auch mehr...


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

ich kann englisch wirklich super
nur ich kann mir nich merken
was Simple Past oder sowas is,
aber anwenden kann ich sie...
vokabeln, garkein ding kann ich ausm FF (die meisten)

Pc sei dank!


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich ne Milch kaufen gehe und an der Kasse stehe rechne ich nicht den Cosinus aus 1,20 €


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ich kann englisch wirklich super
> nur ich kann mir nich merken
> was Simple Past oder sowas is,
> aber anwenden kann ich sie...
> ...


Bei mir genau dasselbe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

> Wenn ich ne Milch kaufen gehe und an der Kasse stehe rechne ich nicht den Cosinus aus 1,20 €



/signed


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Bin mal weg, bis dann ihr Fertigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nicht zuviel Sado Maso machen :>


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2008)

wenn du mal deinen einkaufszettel trigometrisch aufbaun willst tztztz

ich schreib nicht schnell mit wii


----------



## Juliy (1. Februar 2008)

Edit: *Sukkubus da lass*


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

> Und nicht zuviel Sado Maso machen :>



Die Katze bleibt heute verschont, versprochen!


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Bin mal weg, bis dann ihr Fertigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oh doch!



Ciliu schrieb:


> Die Katze bleibt heute verschont, versprochen!


Was hast das mit SM zu tun? Wenn man Tiere fickt ist man sodomil....


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

damit meinte ich mein kätzchen..


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> damit meinte ich mein kätzchen..


Mmmh, achso, naja auch Menschen sind Tiere... >.>


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

> Mmmh, achso, naja auch Menschen sind Tiere... >.>






no comment


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

@ Kuchen, Dein Kätzchen möcht ich auch mal fauchen hören... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

Sorry 4 doppelpost, aber edit geht grad iwie nich..

@Lu: mein Kätzchen faucht bestimmt nich für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Achtung Alcasim mischt sich ein!


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> @Lu: mein Kätzchen faucht bestimmt nich für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bring die schon zum Fauchen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

welche willst spüren?
10 Loch oder die 14er? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> welche willst spüren?
> 10 Loch oder die 14er?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mir egal, hauptsache hart!


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

jac &#8206;(23:19):
lol wie denn
des soll er mal versuchen


Lurock, sie mag dich glaub nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (1. Februar 2008)

Nabend zusammen.


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

hi Chris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> jac &#8206;(23:19):
> lol wie denn
> des soll er mal versuchen
> Lurock, sie mag dich glaub nich
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tja, so bin ich halt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

jac &#8206;(23:21):
Lurock, sie mag dich glaub nich
tzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
KUCHEN #1 &#8206;(23:21):
hab ich daruas geschlussfolgert!
okay
ich editier es sorry 


Gut sie mag dich doch xD


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> jac &#8206;(23:21):
> Lurock, sie mag dich glaub nich
> tzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum nur?... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

keine ahnung

F_l_o_c_k_e
F_l_o_c_k_e
F_l_o_c_k_e
F_l_o_c_k_e


----------



## K0l0ss (1. Februar 2008)

Auch nur am spamen hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> keine ahnung
> 
> F_l_o_c_k_e
> F_l_o_c_k_e
> ...


H_a_f_e_r
H_a_f_e_r
H_a_f_e_r
H_a_f_e_r


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

naja,
indirekt..

der thread soll ja eine gesprächsgrundlage sein oda!?


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2008)

wollte noch kurz bye sagen,aber kann pls einer in meinem namen alca anflamen?verpiss mich dann auch nacf§1 der StFu


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> naja,
> indirekt..
> 
> der thread soll ja eine gesprächsgrundlage sein oda!?


Jop, über das stylen der Schambehaarung...


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

chopi, ich schreib mit Alcasim im ICQ

finds doof das er so dagegen is
der Fred is ja dazu da...


----------



## Alcasim (1. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wollte noch kurz bye sagen,aber kann pls einer in meinem namen alca anflamen?verpiss mich dann auch nacf§1 der StFu




Matze, hab dir genaustens gesagt wieso, also tu nich so :>


Und Chopi, hat Mama gesagt du musst ins Bettchen? Tust mir aber leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist wohl eher wieder ein ausweichen auf das Argumenturen, war ja klar das du sowas nicht kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Hoffe du kriegst ne schöne Verwarnung für deine Sprüche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

Edit geht wieder nich -.-

Oder is der Fred für was anneres!?
263 seiten gespräche können nich täuschen


----------



## Thront (1. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich rieche Cilius Freundin hier !




ja dieser fischgeruch ist unverwechselbar


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

So geht das hier nicht!
Ihr lebt in einer Hierarchie!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der in der Mitte bin ich!


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

Thront du bewegst dich auf glattem Eis :-)
Ich setz dich direkt mal auf die Liste derer,
die ich liebhasse ja?


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Thront, deine Tochter ist schwanger! *muhahahahaa*


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

was machtn ihr grad?


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> was machtn ihr grad?


Thronts Kinder schwängern... und du?


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

in der nase bohren und das dann am stuhl abschmieren
ne spaß öhm...

jetzt trink ich was


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

aber solangsam geh ich au ma


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> in der nase bohren und das dann am stuhl abschmieren
> ne spaß öhm...
> 
> jetzt trink ich was


Dann machst du ja fast dasselbe wie ich....


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

machen wir gruppenbohren?

schaun ob man dabei erze sondieren kann..


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> machen wir gruppenbohren?
> 
> schaun ob man dabei erze sondieren kann..


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Freak! *sich umdreh und ein Stück aus der Freundin schneid* Lecker....


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

> Freak! *sich umdreh und ein Stück aus der Freundin schneid* Lecker....



du bist hier der Freak

aber btw: Freak on the Leash?

Eat the Weak!
Consume the Dead!


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ....
> *Eat the Weak!
> Consume the Dead!*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das heißt:

Eat the Weak!
Fuck the Flesh!
Slit the Throat!
Consume the Dead!


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

ich weiß
find aber nur die 2 gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und sollte ja auch kein Zitat von

Behemoth - Prohemi irgendwas sein xD


----------



## Thront (1. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> was machtn ihr grad?




weil es mir wegen lurocks harter post scheiße geht 
höre ich das hier:


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ich weiß
> find aber nur die 2 gut
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck the Flesh! Findest du net gut? Ach stimmt, du bist Mitglied der Christen-Front... (siehe Thronts Signatur)



Ciliu schrieb:


> Behemoth - Prohemi irgendwas sein xD


Behemoth - Prometherion


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

ah-ja

weißer bildschirm!?


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

lol hör mir auf mit Christen-und Judentum,
achso Islam und der scheiß...

christen schieben sich nen kreuz in arsch und denken
jesus hätte sie ge... gemöbelt

(wenn das ma kein ärger gibt..)


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

ich mach mir mal eben nen Bhudda-Brot...


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ich mach mir mal eben nen Bhudda-Brot...



Dubist
Budist

(Bhuddist)


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

Warum konnte Jesus nicht über die Straße?

er hatte bei der Kreuzung einen unfall


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Warum konnte Jesus nicht über die Straße?
> 
> er hatte bei der Kreuzung einen unfall


Nice, nice...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (1. Februar 2008)

passt nur auf leute.... das mit der religion ist so ne sache!! soll ich euch mal zeigen was mit dem "Genie" passiert is?


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

ja hoop


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Thront, wo hängts? Brauchst aber lange....


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

Ich muss meine Analrinne entlasten..bis gleich


----------



## Thront (1. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das ist mt dem genie passiert! also hütet euch!

edit: sry hatn bisschen gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (1. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. Februar 2008)

Ihr solltet den Thread eventuell pfleglicher behandeln, sonst könnte es vorkommen, das ein gewisses Schloss davor gehängt wird. Ausdrucksweiße von daher bitte auf ein gesundes Maß verbessern, dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn.


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

LOL voll .. naja, ich glaub gott steht auf kleine kinder:

"Vera kam direkt in den himmel, wo sie für immer mit gott lebte"


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

@ Thront, Das ist ja lächerlich....


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ihr solltet den Thread eventuell pfleglicher behandeln, sonst könnte es vorkommen, das ein gewisses Schloss davor gehängt wird. Ausdrucksweiße von daher bitte auf ein gesundes Maß verbessern, dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn.


Wir werden uns bessern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jesus liebt dich!


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ja dieser fischgeruch ist unverwechselbar




Achte auf deine Wortwahl und mach deine Signatur endlich kleiner :>


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

aber wir lieben ihn nicht.

Lurock,
wie hast du eigentlich deine Buffedprofil seite so hinbekommen?


----------



## Lurock (1. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> aber wir lieben ihn nicht.
> 
> Lurock,
> wie hast du eigentlich deine Buffedprofil seite so hinbekommen?


Ich nutze GIMP!
Jesus liebt GIMP!


----------



## Ciliu (1. Februar 2008)

ja aber wie hast du das dann da reingesetzt!?


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Achte auf deine Wortwahl und mach deine Signatur endlich kleiner :>







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oki doki sig passiert gleich  *nachobenaufcarcharotsguckdabeibemerkdasdiesegenausogroßistdenkopfschüttelundmit
weinenbeginnend*


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

@Carcharoth:

jac &#8206;(23:59):
sag ihm mal danke von mir
KUCHEN #1 &#8206;(00:00):
jo

für das mit dem fischgeruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ja aber wie hast du das dann da reingesetzt!?


EckigeKlammerImätschEickigeKlammerzu  Adresse  EckigeKlammerSläschImätschEckigeKlammerzu


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> oki doki sig passiert gleich  *nachobenaufcarcharotsguckdabeibemerkdasdiesegenausogroßistdenkopfschüttelundmit
> zuweinenbeginnend*



Meine ist kleiner mein Knuffelbärchen


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

das komplette design?
ah-ja

cool



> Meine ist kleiner mein Knuffelbärchen




süß


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

@Mod: kann man sich bei Buffed ganz abmelden?


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

apropo klein (nein lurock ich plauder jezz nicht über dein peinliches geheimnis....)

kennt ihr die hier??? das ist ein link zur 

KLEINSTEN HOMEPAGE DER WELT

ist super geil schaut mal rein


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

Lurock hat Schreibsperre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Thront: Geile Homepage: D


----------



## Lurock (2. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Lurock hat Schreibsperre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

doch ned?

spiel grad minipacman auf der seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

*Bin auch mal weg, Gn8 @ all!*


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

wie jezz is doch noch früh-- willsten keks?


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> @Mod: kann man sich bei Buffed ganz abmelden?



Wie meinste das?
Acc löschen? Oder nur abmelden und mit nem andern Nick anmelden?



Was die Signatur angeht.. die werd ich sowieso mal ändern :>


Edit:

THRONT! BÄH! *g*


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

ich habe in meine neue signatur das aktuelle zeitgeschehen integriert. natürlich kleiner.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

ne meine freundin hat hier einen Account,
den sie löschen will, deswegen.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ne meine freundin hat hier einen Account,
> den sie löschen will, deswegen.



Musst zam fragen ob er die löschen kann. Bzw. sie selber soll ihn fragen.
Aber warum lässt sie den Account nich einfach vergammeln? =)


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

weil sie sich jetzt abmelden möchte,
und später evtl. erneut anmelden...

Frauen, kompliziert
(nein jacqueline - das hast du jetzt nicht gelesen!)


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> (nein jacqueline - das hast du jetzt nicht gelesen!)




mit imaginären freundinnen sprechen ist sehr sehr sehr sehr peinlich.
vor allem wenn man ihnen den namen "jaqueline" gibt


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

das doofe is nur,
sie liest wirklich mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thront, deine signatur macht mir angst.
Scheinst dir ja ziemlich sorgen um Britney zu machen, hm?


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

´natürlich alter, hab mal an ihr rumgemacht.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

als se so aussah wie auf dem 4. bild?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> weil sie sich jetzt abmelden möchte,
> und später evtl. erneut anmelden...
> 
> Frauen, kompliziert
> (nein jacqueline - das hast du jetzt nicht gelesen!)




SCHAKKELIIINE. KOMM MA VON DIE REGALE WECH DU AAASCH!

*g*

Wie gesagt, PM an ZAM oder so.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

> SCHAKKELIIINE. KOMM MA VON DIE REGALE WECH DU AAASCH!
> 
> *g*
> 
> Wie gesagt, PM an ZAM oder so.




dudududu! bis jetzt warst noch mein lieblings mod NACH ZAM!

Carcharoth was machst du so spät noch hier?
willst nich in die heier?


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

ne, früher-

etwa zu diesem zeitpunkt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

ih gitt


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

warum?


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

der ring an der linken hand is geschmacklos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2008)

thront isn pedo Oo ^^ geh weg husch xd


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

> thront isn pedo Oo ^^ geh weg husch xd




er hat gesagt er war früher ma mit ihr :-)
da war er selber noch ne kleine dumpfbacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

*Aber egal. Gute Nacht ihrs!*


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> dudududu! bis jetzt warst noch mein lieblings mod NACH ZAM!
> 
> Carcharoth was machst du so spät noch hier?
> willst nich in die heier?



Dachte du würdest den SCHAKKELINE-Spruch kennen *g*

Und es ist Wochenende. Da bin ich bis 12 Uhr morgens wach ;P


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

hm, levelst du mir meinen twink weiter?

ne spaß xD


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

Aber jetzt mal entgültig:

Tschüss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> hm, levelst du mir meinen twink weiter?
> 
> ne spaß xD



Klar, gib mir einfach deine Accdaten.

Wollte sowieso mal wieder testen ob mein Ebay-Account noch funktioniert.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

hm...
wenn du lust aufn account mit

3 70er defftank hast...

mein twink is übrigens auchn tank xD


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> er hat gesagt er war früher ma mit ihr :-)
> da war er selber noch ne kleine dumpfbacke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ich ne dumpfbacke? jaqueline sagt das dass nicht stimmt!


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

sieh heißt Jacqueline nicht Jaqueline..


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

Aber jetzt absolut ultimativ entgültig

Tschüss meine lieben...
ach Carcharoth hast du meine PM bezügl.
der 2 Reports wegen "Deutsche Heidnische Front" bekommen?
sieht ned so aus


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Aber jetzt absolut ultimativ entgültig
> 
> Tschüss meine lieben...
> ach Carcharoth hast du meine PM bezügl.
> ...



Nö hab ich nicht gekriegt oO

Hab mich schon gewundert wieso du nich drauf reagiert hast und das Zeug immernoch drin ist.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

ich sollte doch nur das Deutsche heidnische front wegmachen, oda?


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ich sollte doch nur das Deutsche heidnische front wegmachen, oda?



Ich dachte ich hätte "Absurd" auch noch irgendwie erwähnt. Vielleicht irre ich mich auch...

Naja, passt scho, kannst so lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hast eigentlich in den PNs geschrieben?


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

> Hallo,
> 
> kannst bitte deine Signatur etwas neutralisieren? Habe grad zwei Reports deswegen gekriegt. Beide male gings um die heidnische Front.
> 
> Danke =)



das hast geschrieben


----------



## Alisami (2. Februar 2008)

*gähn*

Geh dann mal ins Bett =)


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

> Geh dann mal ins Bett =)



Gute Nacht!

Carcharoth:

hab dich durch die PM liebgewonnen, weil du (sorry fürs lästern)
nicht wie Isegrim brutal drauflos metzelst mit all deinen Moderatoren Privilegien sondern lieb draufhinweist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

naja nu gut wirklich gute nacht,
muss heute früh raus...
6:40 -.-



Tschaui


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Gute Nacht!
> 
> Carcharoth:
> 
> ...



Ise metzelt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt da Mods die viel härter durchgreifen als er *g*


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

hab erst eine verwarnung bekommen,
wegen eines Absurd banners.

hab mich entschuldigt und weggemacht, ganz einfach.
genau wie jetzt mit der Deutschen Heidnischen front.
in der PM die du eigentlich hast *hust*
steht auch drin das ich nachdem ich eine PM an isegrim geschickt hab,
aber keine antwort erhalten habe einfach ma reingemacht habe.

mögen manche nicht, also wieder raus - kein ding.
entschuldigen und gut is

aber jez echt gute nacht..
freundin meckert scho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Februar 2008)

GEH SCHLAFEN!

Labertante *g*


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

boah spiele gerade unreal tournament 1 online.
das sind n paar freaks--- null chance-


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2008)

ut .. gogo 2003 da hats von WTf ich muss mit links schiessen und bäm durch halbe map umballern fast alles ;D ich hab meistens pech und treff die ich find dich auf der map schon und dann bäääm

Freaks an die macht xD btw britney könntest du die hälfte weglassen wär um einiges schöner xd


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

lass britney in ruhe du böser böser "mensch"


----------



## Schleppel (2. Februar 2008)

ja die arme hat eh schon so probleme....für die sie rein garnix kann^^^^^^


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

ganz genau! LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE !!!



und schleppel.... nachtschicht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (2. Februar 2008)

grml joa^^ erster von 4mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



enigstens hab ich jetzt n fernseher hier^^auch wenns nur mist spielt


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

soll ich dir meinen super nintendo schicken? hab noch mario kart, zelda, donkey kong 1+2,ren and stimpy time warp, earth worm jim 1+2, secret of mana UND mein heiß geliebtes HARVEST MOON....


nachtschicht...hab ich seit einiger zeit nich mehr,habs aber gemocht (die kindz pennen). bin auch nochn bisschen wach, hab noch genug bier.


----------



## Schleppel (2. Februar 2008)

^^ohja schick das mal nach wien,ggg

aber das is eigentlich ne idee, von nem freund nen nes oder snes besorgen^^^^double dragon auf nes^^geil0

gut, am WE isses sone sachen aber das kommt ja nur alle 3-4 monate vor, 3wochen hintereinander, ansonst find ichs lustig dann morgens die ganzen leute mit den müden/ genervten gesichtern in der ubahn zu sehen....wenn man nen kollegen mit hat und meint "mhh, freust dich auch schon so aufs bett"^^usw

ja der bier vorrat ist einn wichtiger wachsei faktor gg, ich freu mich auch schon wenn ich nachhause komm aufs bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... vorher noch ne käse leberkäse semmel^^.......sonnatg werd ich in der früh zum mcD schaun...der dumme Bking hat erst um 9 auf *heul*


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

jojo- hab in den mcD´s der welt auch schon viel geld gelassen. 
dich belustigen die fratzen in der ubahn?

solltest mal nach kassel kommen, wenn du da morgens in der bahn zu laut hustest bekommste eine vors fressbrett. diese verkackte mentalität hier geht mir echt auf den arsch, andererseits war sie mir stets ein guter lehrmeister.


japp hab das leckere 5.0 bier. saubillig, lecker und wenn du die dose zurückbringst gibts 25 cent zurück.

erinnert mich an meine alte karlsquell zeit. mein gott- wieviele meiner gehirnzellen sind aufgrund von karlsquell, hansa und rebenschopfen schon draufgegagen...




die ersten final fantasy teile auf snes sind auch geil, aber das geilste (is aber schwer dran zu kommen) ist: metal gear solid / snes.

jaja....


----------



## Schleppel (2. Februar 2008)

jaja^^

gutes billig bier ist was feines, aber da mit den 25cent hab ich noch nie gehört^^auch nice
bei uns gibts da karlskrone....und nat. SKOL^^^^

is zweischneidig mit der ubahn ....jaja^^bei uns hören so viele leute laut am handy musik, keiner sagt was usw......

freu mich ehs chon auf die EM (bin nich fußball interessiert^^) aber mit den ganzen fans usw words socher lustig,ggg

ich wohn auch 10 geh minuten vom stadion entfernt *angst*


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

yeah das heisst du bist mitten in der flut. em- das wird scheiß spannend, vor allem wenn dieser abgefuckte deutschland hype wieder hochkocht


----------



## Schleppel (2. Februar 2008)

na bittebitte, das hat doch die nation vereint, den nationalstolz wieder gehoben, den....*lach*
 bin schon gespannt, wie unsere darauf sind,w enn österr. gleich ausscheidet muahahaha

nervig wird auch die ganze polizei ...undso, _ich_ bin ja natürlich ein braver bürger....rofl^^naja vielleicht kommen ja ein paar v meinen gildies runter, dann kann ich endlich ma n paar bier mit denen kippen


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

siehste, alles hat seine vorteile. vor allem wenn es um bier und kumpelz geht. da nimmt man auch gern n paar überangagierte bullen in kauf.

jaja - österreich 2008 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (2. Februar 2008)

^^schadeschade holland ist dabei, holland ist dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder sind sie garnet?^^ka
dafür england nicht *auslach*


mpf, langsam hab ich schon sehr hunger^^^^
*metal hören und dailys machen will*


----------



## Schleppel (2. Februar 2008)

so werd dann mal zusammen packen und ausm buffed forum rausgehen^^

bis morgen ihr tüten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

*Guten Abend* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (2. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *Guten Abend*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum gleich so frech? bitte lese die netiquette
sry aber

/report


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

jetzt nochmal mit /ironie off pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hi Thront!


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer, besonders HeadBangMan ^^'


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

hallo Coca-Cola Drinker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du magst Southpark? juuhuu..

kennste die Weihnachtsfolge? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Ja, rofl.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

Das geilste is wo das Stinktier und der Hase
dann "Hail Satan" mit ihren pipsestimmen trellern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"jaaah, es ist vollbracht - der antichrist ist geboren"

wegschmeiß


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Cartman Cartman, wie sieht dass Ende aus !?

Cartman: 1 Woche später starb Kyle an AIDS. *Ende*


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Kennste die Folge, wo so ein derber Schneesturm ist, und die im Krankenhaus festsitzen ?


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

ööh überleg...

fällt mir grad ned ein! erzählxDDD


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Die machen halt Gruppeneinteilung, jemand muss raus in den Schneesturm an einen StromAggregator.

Arzt: Ok, Gruppeneinteilung!

Gruppe 1 ist: Stan!    Kyle!   Cartman!    und Chefkoch!

Gruppe 2: Kenny!

Gruppe 2: Vormarsch und rette die Welt!

Kenny: und was macht ihr ? 

Gruppe 1: Wir halten die Stellung! *Alle Kafee trinkend*


xD


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

LÖÖÖÖL! wie geil is das denn

aber immer auf Kenny.. warum könn die nich ma
Cartman fast verrecken lassen und in letzter sekunde springt
Kenny vors messer und sie sagen:

"Oh mein Gott, Cartman hat überlebt!"
"Ihr Schweine!"


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Weisst du wo Wayne immer isst ? 

Die Antwort:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

Subwayne..
is das genauso Fresh?


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

Hail Kenny!


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Nicht einschlafen Cilli. Wie wärs jetzt mit ein bisschen Rammstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

so ich mach jez noch eben ein UT2k4 Match.. schaun ob man um die Uhrzeit Samstags gegner findet, bis später so in 30-40 mins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Mhhkay!


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

ich geb auf, 2 Leute online
alle über 50er Ranking...
wolln nich gegen nen nen 10er ranked spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

ich geb auf, 2 Leute online
alle über 50er Ranking...
wolln nich gegen nen nen 10er ranked spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

Drogen sind nicht gut für euch, Kinder. *M'kay*


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Wer istn des nochmal....also wie heisst der.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

Mr.Garrison


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Stimmt. Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Alle mir gratzen > 500. Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

GZ

aber du schreibst doch nicht ernsthaft nur wegen posts...!?


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Nö, aber 500 Posts find ich ne Leistung :>


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

joa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatt gestern mittag 420 xDD

aber 500 joa echt nice.. aber nich schwer wenn man regelmäßig postet


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Bin jetzt off, mir tut alles Weh, und dass Bett schreit: Mhhhhkay, quäle mich halt!


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Gn8 <HeadBangMan>


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

gute nacht Tabaluga gucker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (2. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Alle mir gratzen > 500. Post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wow! Du hast durchs spamming 500 Posts erreicht, echt ne Riesenleistung!

Echt erbärmlich sich noch selbst zu bewundern...


Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie gesagt, ne Riesenleistung durchs Spamming 500 Posts zu erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

Ysaak stfu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Wow! Du hast durchs spamming 500 Posts erreicht, echt ne Riesenleistung!
> 
> Echt erbärmlich sich noch selbst zu bewundern...



Wenn du meinst :;>


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

du hastn Pizza eater drin, was magst den??
Diavolo legga


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2008)

Hawaii ist die beste Pizza die es gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

Mag meine Freundin auch,
kann mich damit nich anfreunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst :;>





er hat recht.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (3. Februar 2008)

mochte ne zeitlang auch hawaii, nu hat es mir aber magerita mit EXTRA mozerella es angetan ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Februar 2008)

hauptsache kein fleisch drauf!


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

wie soll man denn tieren bitte die menschliche dominaz klar machen wenn man sie nicht essen darf?

ich finde es gibt nichts schöneres auf der welt als tiere aus den unterschiedlichsten ländern als festliches mahl auf einem teller zu servieren. das gibt mir ein gutes gefühl und lässt mich die macht spüren die ich als mensch besitze.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (3. Februar 2008)

o.O ....naja, mit meinen worten: also ich finde fleisch einfach nur lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

pizza proschuto mit parmaschinken und speck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hmmmmm

mag fleisch auch ^^


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

ich sehe man stimmt mir zu .


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

dir zustimmen? no Way .. xD

kann auch nix dafür das ich grünzeugs ect ned mag ;(


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (3. Februar 2008)

....
<.<


....
>.>


ich dacht ja iwie wäre hier mehr los *am kopf kratz*


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2008)

also ich brauche jeden Tag fleisch sonst ist mit mir nicht gut Kirschen (Fleisch) essen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

jeden tag? naja immer enn ich will ess ich fleisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 z.b. vor 30min ^^


----------



## Sweny (3. Februar 2008)

kann nicht schlafen x,x


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

dann bleib wach.


----------



## Schleppel (3. Februar 2008)

und...iss doch etwas fleisch gggg


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

genau. fettiges fleisch . 

fettiges, knorpeliges, grobporiges, schwartenbehaartes, daumendickes, blutiges, kaltes, markgedünstetes schimpansenfleisch.

shit jezz bekomm ich hunger.


----------



## Schleppel (3. Februar 2008)

yeah, hatte zwar grad paar stds bauchweh von ner riesen pizza....aber wenn ich so an ne pfanne denk wo n stück fleisch brutzelt.....*zisch*...hab ich auch scho wieder hunger gg


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

yeeeha ich geh jezz ersma inne kiste und ruhe mein fleisch aus. nacht leute


----------



## Fendrin (3. Februar 2008)

Moin Leute,

hab gerade meine WoW Session beendet (heute von 50 auf 52 gespielt^^)... Joa, und jetz noch ne Runde buffed-Forum^^
Btw... Ich hab auch HUNGER!

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Jockurt (3. Februar 2008)

wie ich die Zeitverschiebung liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habe gerade gefrühstückt. ist ja auch erst 20 nach 10 morgens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (3. Februar 2008)

lol^^ ich hab das ganze wenigstens um 12std......17uhr aufstehen (=5uhr morgens) 19 uhr in der arbeit sein (=7 uhr morgens) usw^^


----------



## Jockurt (3. Februar 2008)

lol
wo wohnste denn?
ich in den philippinen 
is geil hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (3. Februar 2008)

^^mpf auch will^^

ne in wien....
aber hab nur immer nachtdienst 12stds, rofl


----------



## Jockurt (3. Februar 2008)

aso
lol
dachte schon du wohnst irgendwo am anderen ende der welt wo es 12h zeitverschiebung sind xD


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

es ist 12:45 man sollte eig nicht mehr posten...
(jetzt mach ichs doch löl)


----------



## Juliy (3. Februar 2008)

Nabend Mädelz.


----------



## Juliy (3. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schon in der Heia ?^^


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

hi du, tele mit freundin - danach schreib ich hier wieder mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (3. Februar 2008)

Lieblingspizza: Salami!


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

diavolo!
sie:´hawaii


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

tabaluga gucker, du da?


----------



## Juliy (3. Februar 2008)

Nein.


----------



## Juliy (3. Februar 2008)

Tabaluga Gucker war ich vielleicht so vor 7 Jahren..


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

k, was machste? ich tele


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

und ich kuk nen film dr langweilig ist


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

^.^wasn für einen?

hi mina


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

ehm weis gar ned aber ist der erste aufklärungsfilm *g* den ich anderst langweilig find .. irgendwie find ich die rotharige frau darin ned schön .. egal mal kuken was ich sonst noch hab Xd


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

wieso guggst du dir son müll an?
oder meinste nen porno?


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

das 2te 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ gibt minderjärige hier die das wort nun bei google eintippen und dann WAAAAAA xD


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

der/die/das juli ding schon am pennen? Xd


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

keine freundin???


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

atm leider ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wohn in sonem kleinen kaff und naja die schönen sind alle 1h weg .. man kann ned jede woche ne neue haben oder Xd


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

na dann viel spaß mit deinem kleinen kollegen


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

wenn man nen prono kukt muss man ned automatisch seinen (nicht kleinen) kolegen helfen -.-^^


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

tag leute


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

tach thront


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

hi throooooooooooooont


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

thront anwortet ned .. das ist ein böses zteichen WAA


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

tz...


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

ach ich hab mir nur überlegt welche beschimpfung ich dir an den kopf werfe weil du so frech "tach thront" geschrieben hast.

ich tendiere im moment dazu dich "lurock" zu nennen. wenn mir etwas schlimmeres einfällt editiere ich. ich glaube aber nicht das mir was einfällt.


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

dann nenn ich dich trönti


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNN tu das nicht ;(

Willkommen thront .. der mit der doofen sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schreib ma was!!!


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

was willste denn mit dem?


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

lieblings mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

der hat nen lustiges pet ;D


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

schILdIII


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

ja und? ich hab ne harte rechte. also überleg dir wen du lieber hast.


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

im schuhladen:

Der rechte sitzt.
haben sie mal nen linken?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> im schuhladen:
> 
> Der rechte sitzt.
> haben sie mal nen linken??
> ...




du denkst wohl gerade du hättest einen witz gemacht....


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

wie gehts deiner britney?


----------



## kargash (3. Februar 2008)

hi wie gehts


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

mir egal ich geh nun off muss morgen wieder früh ruas -.-


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gut.lenk nicht ab.


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

brauchst dich nicht für die liebe deines lebens schähmen!

gn8 Mina: D
hi kargash


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

tu ich nicht- die liebe deines lebens heisst Heidrun und klaut ihre schlüpfer bei kik.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

Die Liebe meines Lebens heißt Jacqueline und sie will mir ned sagen
wo sie ihre unterwsche kauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Die Liebe meines Lebens heißt Jacqueline und sie will mir ned sagen
> wo sie ihre unterwsche kauft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ach ciliu das ist nicht das problem an der sache- wenn ich dur wäre würde es mich viel mehr stören das sie sie mir nicht zeigt....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piloria (3. Februar 2008)

nabend zusammen


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

he-he

spielt nen CN film auf kabel1.....einen hat er schon geroundhouse kicked = tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (4. Februar 2008)

wacken wacken wacken

wacken wird so geil


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

wem sagst du das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

lol sorry is ja schon nach 6 -.-

*schäm*


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Jemand da ?^^


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Nein


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

hmmm...nein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> hmmm...nein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haaaaahaaaa! Ich war schneller! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

kk


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Doppelpost Inc -.-


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Hi jungs!


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Hi *jungs*!


Hee, jetzt ist Juliy beleidigt!


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

hi mädel Xd


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

hey GÖRLS

freundin mitinbegriffen,
Jacky mitlesen is doof.. heut hasch gesagt schreibst mit!
also auf!!!


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hee, jetzt ist Juliy beleidigt!



Na Danke...


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

hallo ciliu's freundin ;D gogo mitposten
hi an alle anderen jungs ;d 
und hi @ tabaluga gucker (den namen find ich doll ;D)


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Na Danke...


Ach komm schon, du weißt doch, so bin ich halt...



...ich kann Geheimnisse wie die Tatsache das du ein Mädel bist, nun mal nicht für mich behalten!


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hallo ciliu's freundin ;D gogo mitposten
> hi an alle anderen jungs ;d
> und hi @ tabaluga gucker (den namen find ich doll ;D)




Grrrrr.......


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

jetz is sie ganz ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jungs was treibt ihr?


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock soll ich dir mal meinen Liebesknochen zeigen ? :>


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> jetz is sie ganz ruhig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Deine Freundin liest mit und
du verlangst zu wissen was ich mache?


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne

offtopic: 666 Beiträge! schöne Zahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

das willst du besser ned wissen xd


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

doofes forum hat bei mir dauerlag -.- das ist unfair ;d ich will zu was antworten udn dazwischen sind mindestens 4 posts -.-

/buff buffed forum xd


ok 1mal kein lag Xd


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Gieeef premades...

omfg Testrealm forum.. armselig :-)


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu, bezieht sich eigentlich dass Wort, dass unter deinem Avatar steht, auf deine Freundin ?


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

hmm ma kuken vlt lagt das ned so xd


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

meinst du Vernascht?


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

He, flöckchen, schreib mal mit!

Hier war seit badcartha nemmer postet,
kein weibliches Wesen (bis auf Juliy) mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

ne sonst würd da durchge.. stehen *g*

jaqueline oder so schreib auch ma ;D


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

lurock, du scheinst ja doch ein herz zu haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> lurock, du scheinst ja doch ein herz zu haben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, in der Hose... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Julian, ihr b00ns...


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

jo ;( giev badcat ding zurück .. mochte die sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo ;( giev badcat ding zurück .. mochte die sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jep, außerdem hab ich immernoch ihre BH... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

so.. ich will mir grad nen patch an die jacke nähen.. bin zu doof dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

QTF .. cheater .. nerf lurock xD

ahja @ talbalugakuker ;D da steht aber juliy und ned julian .. pwnd by name Xd


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

NEED HELP BEIM NÄHEN!
Grundkurs pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> QTF .. cheater .. nerf lurock xD
> ......


Tja, ich bin overpowert...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> NEED HELP BEIM NÄHEN!
> Grundkurs pls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dazu hab ich dir schon nen Tip über ICQ gegeben... >.>


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

.. wie hat die eigentlich ausgesehen xD weis nur das die sing cool war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

nähen zomfg .. du hast ne freundin Xd frag die lieb ^^


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Ey Ciliu gib mir mal deine ICQ!


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

bLuB

was fürn tipp lurock?


Lu &#8206;(21:37):
LOL
zeig ihr deine nähmaschine^^

zählt ned^.^


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> .. wie hat die eigentlich ausgesehen xD weis nur das die sing cool war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Guck auf ihrem my.buffed-Profil... ich urteile lieber nicht, sonst mach ich mir Feinde...^^


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

ich post se einfach hier rein, keine lust jez ne PM zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




221-065-084

HF damit


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

^das war dein untergang Xd


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ^das war dein untergang Xd


Lol...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

oh ja^.^

wer von euch socken hat heut eig alles Crowley gratuliert?
er hat geburtstag ^.^


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

muss ma nen lob an alle aussprechen.

Lurock is im ICQ sowas von schreibfaul..
ihr andern spamt mich ja förmlich zu! 
danke!!!


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Jacqueline da du ja nie postest wie wärs wenn du mal ein bild oder so postest dann haste was tolles zum schicken xD^^


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

/word


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

jac &#8206;(21:49):
jaa wenn sie dich alle zu schreiben!!
KUCHEN #1 &#8206;(21:49):
nö
nur noch minastirit
KUCHEN #1 &#8206;(21:50):
lol schau ma ins forum 
jac &#8206;(21:51):
ämm
okay
hab ja nix besseres zu tun
KUCHEN #1 &#8206;(21:51):
darf ich das reinkopiern?
jac &#8206;(21:51):
JAAA


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

^^


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Und nun? Kriegn wirn Bild? Oder postest du?


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

ich glaub das hieß nein

helft mal mit Schneetarnhosen im internet zu suchen!


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

was hab ich alles verpasst? ( ihr wisst ja,pc kaputt unso (immer noch))


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

alles auf der welt ;D


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

die Apokalypse,
Gott ist gestorben
und die christen haben ma wieder Gruppen kreuz in popo schieben gemacht...


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> die Apokalypse,
> Gott ist gestorben
> und die christen haben ma wieder Gruppen kreuz in popo schieben gemacht...




/100% signed XD


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> die Apokalypse,
> Gott ist gestorben
> und die christen haben ma wieder Gruppen kreuz in popo schieben gemacht...


Alles nichts Neues...


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Für Deutschland!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Februar 2008)

Was ist denn hier los? o.O


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Für Germanien!


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

wir opfern meerschweinchen


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

für jamaica ;D bob marley ^^


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Togo 4 Weltherrschaft.


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> für jamaica ;D bob marley ^^


Dreckskiffer! 

Gib mir was ab!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> die Apokalypse,


Das ist nur ein Wort...


Ciliu schrieb:


> Gott ist gestorben


Man kann nicht sterben, wenn man nicht exstiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ciliu schrieb:


> und die christen haben ma wieder Gruppen kreuz in popo schieben gemacht...



Kp...kann sein.


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

Vb wo warste??


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dreckskiffer!
> 
> Gib mir was ab!



dir ? niemals !! mein schatzzzzzz


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

und mir mina?
hab dich doch lüüüp


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein Wort...
> 
> Man kann nicht sterben, wenn man nicht exstiert.
> 
> ...


Sinnvolles, so wie jede Art konstruktiver Kritik sind hier verboten.
Leute wie chopi würden daran nur verzweifeln...


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

gott ist tot? ist homer sein nachfolger?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Vb wo warste??




Mich anderweitig beschäftigt. Kein Bock mehr aufs dumme Rumspammen gehabt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

jap ;D @ chopi

und naja vlt @ciliu


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Piep piep piep


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Mich anderweitig beschäftigt. Kein Bock mehr aufs dumme Rumspammen gehabt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er hing mit 6 Promille in den Zangarmarschen bei den Trollen im Baum...


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sinnvolles, so wie jede Art konstruktiver Kritik sind hier verboten.
> Leute wie chopi würden daran nur verzweifeln...


ich glaube , ihr findet mich blöd... PLÖD


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

6 Promille?
das kann nur ein zwerg sein..

der hat da dann 2 Liter Blut im Alkohol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Er hing mit 6 Promille in den Zangarmarschen bei den Trollen im Baum...




ne er war besoffen und wurde ovn 6 zwergen (mänlich oder weiblich is eh egal bei denen xd) durchge... der arme Xd


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

> ich glaube , ihr findet mich blöd... PLÖD



achwas chopi, du bist doch unsere lieblings
Milchtüte


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ....
> der hat da dann 2 Liter Blut im Alkohol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Olol, hab das jetzt erst richtig gelesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

ich ich ich .. hab nur 1.9 liter .. WAAA mangelerscheinung .. ..


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

milstüte bitte, mit s


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

stellt sich eher die frage wieviel blut der im alkohol hat....ahc meine nat aloholiga^^


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

kekse + milch = party xD


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

kekse+milch?

Cornflakes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

*Vorfreude...*

...ist ein Wort mit "F"!


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

kann man an die wii ne usb tastatur stecken? ich hasse diese bildschirmtastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Februar 2008)

So, bin wieder weg ihr Freaks.


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Immer diese Alkis. Also ich persöhnlich trinke natürlich keinen Alkohol.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Immer diese Alkis. Also ich persöhnlich trinke natürlich keinen Alkohol.




du bist auch 13 ..


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock wartet vergebens auf seine freundin :-)
NED NERVÖS WERDEN SPORTSFREUND


----------



## Pikko (4. Februar 2008)

<diebspiellink>


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du bist auch 13 ..




Ich bin nicht 13, aber nach deiner Rechtschreibung du vllt ? :>


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

Pikko schrieb:


> omg.... ihr seid alle sinnlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*darkwarlok* , wie gehts?


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht 13, aber nach deiner Rechtschreibung du vllt ? :>


Er ist Schweizer....


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

weg mit dem pack!


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

ey wen du mich nach miniere rächtschribig ahfigsch regt mich das uf ... mich zwingt keine dütsch richtig zschribe ... 

schweizerdeutsch an die macht ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

kommt mit ins schweizerland lalalalala


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ey wen du mich nach miniere rächtschribig ahfigsch regt mich das uf ... mich zwingt keine dütsch richtig zschribe ...
> 
> schweizerdeutsch an die macht ;D
> 
> ...


Das ist kein Schweizer-Deutsch, das ist eine Katastrophe!


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

solang die schweizer ned an die macht kommen is mir alles recht...
ich tu mich ja hier im schwabenland mim schwäbisch VERSTEHEN
schwer..


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

das soll ja auch keiner verstehn Xd


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

^^seid kurzen bin ich nimmer der einzige österreicher in unserer gilde....so lustig im ts zu reden, dass keiner uns versteht^^


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

kenn ich ;D
2 schweizer 38 deutsche 1 wype ;D


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ^^seid kurzen bin ich nimmer der einzige österreicher in unserer gilde....so lustig im ts zu reden, dass keiner uns versteht^^


Ein Österreicher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe dir lassen sie keine Rechte, der letzte der sie hatte, hat uns in den totalen Krieg geführt!


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich im badischen Dialekt rede versteht ihr auch nix mehr.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

össis an die macht ;D


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ein Österreicher?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ROFL!


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

ich war damals im glaub ich einzigsten Internationalen Raid auf Khaz'Goroth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ging soweit das wir auf englisch reden mussten,
und das auf einem deutschen server...


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

gabst nicht sondern gerücht,dass OTTO wow spielt? der im ts...^^


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ein Österreicher?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


GBO...^^


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

> Ein Österreicher?  Ich hoffe dir lassen sie keine Rechte, der letzte der sie hatte, hat uns in den totalen Krieg geführt!



^^^^ ich bin offi


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

so einer wie hitler darf nich wieder kommen..
das nächste ma soll das nen realist machen -.-


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> so einer wie hitler darf nich wieder kommen..
> das nächste ma soll das nen realist machen -.-


Jep, die ganze Welt war einfach zu viel, der nächste soll klein anfangen...


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

am besten mit Polen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> am besten mit Polen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wird chopi gar nicht gefallen...


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

lol


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

rofl


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

okay stop, kein rassismus mehr
ich entschuldige mich bei allen die sich
provoziert fühlten!
mag ja niemanden zum weinen bringen


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Blizzard wird eh irgendwann Grönland besetzt haben! Und irgendwann....die ganze Welt! Muahahaa!


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> okay stop, kein rassismus mehr
> ich entschuldige mich bei allen die sich
> provoziert fühlten!
> mag ja niemanden zum weinen bringen


Wo war das denn Rassismus? Quatsch!


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

bei der sache mit mir armen ösi^^









nene shcon gut


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Wer hat mich alles lieb, bitte hand nach oben sodass ich sie sehen kann!


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

ok ich nehm nur die schweiz ein Xd


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Wer hat mich alles lieb, bitte hand nach oben sodass ich sie sehen kann!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

you make bunny cry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

jaaa luroGg


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

wie hand nach oben? doch nicht etwa...


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wie hand nach oben? doch nicht etwa...


Heil Satan! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

hail hail rock n roll
deliver me from the days of old
rock rock rock n roll....dndndnd^^^^


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

> Heil Satan!



sonst noch was?


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> sonst noch was?


20.000 Kondome für Brasilien!


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Heil Satan!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sonst ist thront immer gleich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

bin weg, cuuu


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

^^^^geilo....musst grad echt lachen auf der arbeit^^

satan satan satan!!

*nach thront ausschau halt*


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Ciao Ciliu!
Sag flöckchen noch Gute Nacht von mir!


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> bin weg, cuuu


aber nicht ohne gummi!!!


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

cYa ciliu 

ey lurock .. satan is dead .. but bob marley will life in our joint for ever !


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Jezz wo Kuchen weg ist, ists so ruhig in ICQ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ciao Ciliu!
> Sag flöckchen noch Gute Nacht von mir!




du bist bös Xd


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

jo nur noch 3 zum spammen -.- das ist doof .. fucking icq ..


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

LuL


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du bist bös Xd


Ich hab ein Bild von Ihr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich werds nicht missbrauchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich frag mich nur wie du den Iro hingekriegt hast... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

lol wenn schon .. danke

wo ist eigentlich THIS IS SPARTAAAAAA ? der spammt doch auch mit normal xd

lurock du doofer reinspammer du -.-


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

ihr habt wenigstens icq -.- ich sitz hier an ner beschissener wii


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Bild von Ihr...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du hast nen bild .. die arme ;(
das du das ned missbrauchst glaub ich ned ;D

iro = zuckerwasser .. du kannst nen berg aus deinen haren machen damit .. klebt 100tig


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu ist sicher voll der Stecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

schon feucht im höschen nm?^^


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ciliu ist sicher voll der Stecher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du bist wohl nen ganz warmer was? Schwulette... tzzz


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

ne der bleibt seiner freundin treu .. glaubs D;


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du bist wohl nen ganz warmer was? Schwulette... tzzz




ich sag nur das andere ufer *fg*


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

nicht missbrauchen ist ne indirekte beleidigung an sie^^


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> nicht missbrauchen ist ne indirekte beleidigung an sie^^


Auch wieder wahr...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

ICH BIN EIN ER DAMN!!!!!!111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich steh auf Titten! TITTÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄN!


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> ICH BIN EIN ER DAMN!!!!!!111
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gesehn hast aber noch nie welche stimmts?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (4. Februar 2008)

bitte beachte die nettiquette , aber ich muss dir zustimmen xD


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

die homo seiten sind zu geil xD letztens zu 4 davorgesessen und kaputtgelacht^^


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Dannie schrieb:


> bitte beachte die nettiquette , aber ich muss dir zustimmen xD


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Neuer! Lassen wir ihn unsere Rituale durch machn!


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gesehn hast aber noch nie welche stimmts?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Doch, aber du willst nicht wissen wo, sonst wärste beleidigt :>


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Doch, aber du willst nicht wissen wo, sonst wärste beleidigt :>


Im Spiegel?


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> die homo seiten sind zu geil xD letztens zu 4 davorgesessen und kaputtgelacht^^




Kennste ''Ehm,...na dann blas mir doch einen ?''


ROFL zu geil DDDDDDD 


I LoL'd hard.


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

> Gesehn hast aber noch nie welche stimmts



naja ihre eigenen oder^^


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

bevor ich was geschrieben hab,sind wir schon 2themen weiter-.-.-


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Im Spiegel?



Ich zügel mich keine Lust auf Ban :>


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> bevor ich was geschrieben hab,sind wir schon 2themen weiter-.-.-


Haahaaa!


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ich zügel mich keine Lust auf Ban :>


Das heißt ja oder?


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen mich ? oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (4. Februar 2008)

krass .. jetzt weis ich wieso ihr soviele beiträge habt .... hab gedacht dass ist kein instant messenger xD


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen mich ? oO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mag keine Homo's...



Dannie schrieb:


> krass .. jetzt weis ich wieso ihr soviele beiträge habt .... hab gedacht dass is t kein instant messenegr xD


Tja, so irrt man sich...


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

naja....wie sagt der franzose...."celarie"....so ist das leben


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

gegen mich hamse auch was^^ äass uns eine front aufbauen


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Homo's...




Bin Nicht Homo.....


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

schon irgendwie 



> Kennste ''Ehm,...na dann blas mir doch einen ?''
> ROFL zu geil DDDDDDD
> I LoL'd hard.



wtf ist das? kiddy porn oder wie .. und was daran so lustig ist kapier ich ned


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> naja....wie sagt der franzose...."celarie"....so ist das leben


Franzosen sind doch auch alle warme Baguettestecher...


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Chopi und ich ftw. Gogo!

Wobei ne, wenn Chopi seine Milch abspritzt, dann wird Lurock geil, andere TaktiK!


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Chopi und ich ftw. Gogo!
> 
> Wobei ne, wenn Chopi seine Milch abspritzt, dann wird Lurock geil, andere TaktiK!


Jo, das macht mich ja total an!


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schon irgendwie
> wtf ist das? kiddy porn oder wie .. und was daran so lustig ist kapier ich ned




Ne VideoSequenz. Kann man schlecht beschreiben.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

^^


> Franzosen sind doch auch alle warme Baguettestecher...



/sigend ;D

btw july ie oder wie auch immer ich weis ned aber irgendwie kommst du mir so vor die den typ bei uns inner schule .. und den mag ich ned


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jo, das macht mich ja total an!




Na du magst es doch. weiße Flüssigkeit ins Gsicht zu kriegen ?


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

mils mit s,bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ne VideoSequenz. Kann man schlecht beschreiben.




ah naja ich kenn paar filme (und paar frauen xD) da gings auch um das nur hat man mich da ned gefragt .. life is hard^^


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ^^
> /sigend ;D
> 
> btw july ie oder wie auch immer ich weis ned aber irgendwie kommst du mir so vor die den typ bei uns inner schule .. und den mag ich ned



Dass beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit.

Kennste Raimund Ringele ? Ich glaub du bist dass Oo


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ^^
> /sigend ;D
> ...


Du bist der einzige noch Vernünftige hier!

Add mich ma bei Aisiehquuh... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

ne kenn ich ned .. und will ich auch ned kennen ;d

und juhu ich hab einen der mich ned mag ;D juhu


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du bist der einzige noch Vernünftige hier!
> 
> Add mich ma bei Aisiehquuh...
> 
> ...




bei was? ..


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

> Du bist der einzige noch Vernünftige hier



^^selfowned


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bei was? ..


Ai - sieh - quuh


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne kenn ich ned .. und will ich auch ned kennen ;d
> 
> und juhu ich hab einen der mich ned mag ;D juhu




Ich glaub du hast viele :>


Bin off bb gl&hf

Viel Spaß beim flamen, und Scheisse labern ^^'


Lurock schreib mir mal per PM Name von deinem Warrior.


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

I see kuh


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

ach lurock isn psyco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mag psycos ^^ /vote lurock 4 world domination xd


----------



## Dannie (4. Februar 2008)

junge es gibt ja echt noobs


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

ja ralph wiggum ist letztens auch us president gworden^^

/vote lurock


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach lurock isn psyco
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Man kennt mich auch unter Osama "Al Kirif Qumbai" BinLaden...


----------



## Dannie (4. Februar 2008)

greift mich en schurcke an von hinten ich hab halbes leben und der stibt xD ok bin hexer xD


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast viele :>
> Bin off bb gl&hf
> 
> Viel Spaß beim flamen, und Scheisse labern ^^'
> Lurock schreib mir mal per PM Name von deinem Warrior.




Cya und naja ich glaub so viele hab ich ned ^^


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Man kennt mich auch unter Osama "Al Kirif Qumbai" BinLaden...



achsalama .. für alah ;d

btw mein 2er team beim hunter heist mohameds teddy *g* (mir war langweilig)


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

gott! !!


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

der kann dir auch nimmer helfen ;D


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> achsalama .. für alah ;d
> 
> btw mein 2er team beim hunter heist mohameds teddy *g* (mir war langweilig)


Rede mich bitte mit vollem Namen an!
Der wäre:

Us&#257;ma ibn Muhammad ibn Awad ibn L&#257;din

oder kurz:

&#1571;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1606;


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

oke...ibn das reciht

(13te krieger....^^)


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

oder noch kürzer
WTF? ..

irgendwie doof ohne den tabalugakuker ;(


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

bin da tschau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (4. Februar 2008)

mein wer team heißt übrigens
"mützeglatzemützeglatze"


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

;D hehe


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> oder noch kürzer
> WTF? ..
> 
> irgendwie doof ohne den tabalugakuker ;(


Add mich hart!

btt:
Jep


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Add mich hart!
> 
> btt:
> Jep




ich add dich im icq ^^ ah ne doch ned hab deinen umma ned Xd

Möge alah deinem tod gnade walten lassen


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

ja und thront reagiert weder auf heil satan, 3xmal satan oder gott.....ich glaub dem is was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

thront ist tot ;( oh mein gott sie haben thront getötet ..


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich add dich im icq ^^ ah ne doch ned hab deinen umma ned Xd
> 
> Möge alah deinem tod gnade walten lassen


1. Du b00n! Gucksu in Profil, schaust du stehen da den Nummer!
2. Ich bin Allah!


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

licht allah Xd^^


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Grafik by Dreamweaver_____________________________________________

Mitglieder:

Lurock

VölligBuffeD

Veragron

chopi

Jácks

Blizardboy

Dracun

Rodneymullen


;( schniff ihr seit pös zu mir


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Grafik by Dreamweaver_____________________________________________
> 
> Mitglieder:
> 
> ...


Ich trag dich auch ein, aber eigentlich müsstet ihr mir per PM Bescheid geben...


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

geht uach per icq? xd


----------



## Dannie (4. Februar 2008)

gut dass man hier nicht rund um die uhr posten kann


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> geht uach per icq? xd


Ja, aber denke an die 700€ Extra-Kosten...


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

damit --.-

naja machen wa halt noch nen tag schwärmer xd


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> damit --.-
> 
> naja machen wa halt noch nen tag schwärmer xd


Ne, no Chance, der würd geclosed werden!


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

leider jo xd


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Schinken?


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Greetings To Vice City 

Cya Jungs und Mädels und Juliy
bin mal off


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

kartoffel!!


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Gn8 Minas alter Wohnmobilersatzreifen!


----------



## Dannie (4. Februar 2008)

bin pennen cYa


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

Tschö Neuer.


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

So, ich bin auch mal weg! 
Gute Nacht ihr Freunde des Matratzensports!


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

tschüssy


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Sind die Irren alle weg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

ne nur fast^^


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ne nur fast^^




Was heißt hier fast?!?

Bist du auch einer von denen?!Bleib mir fern oder ich schreie!


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

na los schrei doch...hier kann dich ohnehin keiner hören ...harharhar *noch näher rück*


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Hilfe! Thront rette mich!


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

nein nein, den wollten wir heute schon beschwören...mit:

heil satan

satan satan satan

gott!!

normal reagiert der auf eins davon^^^^


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Hm vielleicht mag Thront uns nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

^^oder er sitzt auf nem stein und weint, weil sie ihn nicht mehr nachhause in die hölle lassen.....


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> thront ist tot ;( oh mein gott sie haben thront getötet ..





wie kann man nich nur für tot erklären welch eine ekelhafte dreistigkeit????für diese gewissenolsigkeit habt ihr euch am tag des jüngsten gerichts zu rechtfertigen!




für  "ÄHMM" und alle gleichdenkenden seelen dort draussen:






vergesst niemals das ihr freunde habt in dieser unkreativen, seelenlosen "big-brother"-welt.....



deawegen, alle !ääääähhhhhm !     ------------------------strker dieser welt:      UNITED"!v   (ihr müsst jetzt den mittelfinger heben um ein echter robbins-outlaw zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







edit: man ich liebe euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

da isser ja^^ 

sollten mal an der beschwörung arbeiten...diese verzögerungen tz^^


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Wuhuu! Er lebt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2008)

Joar.. ich schliess den Thread hier mal, nä? :>


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Joar.. ich schliess den Thread hier mal, nä? :>




pass nur auf- ich weiss wo dein haus wohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finde es auch raus....^^


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

nun denn- wir wären schon zu zweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber das ist diese typische machtgehabe ("ich mach hier dicht ihr ungläubigen und ihr könnt euch nicht dagegen wehren")


simpler machtmissbrauch.
watch "das experiment"


(war viel. mein letzter pst, nach tikumes mahnung.... wenn dem so sei: mein herz is mit euch , nachtschwärmercrew)


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Joar.. ich schliess den Thread hier mal, nä? :>




Ich finde herraus wo du wohnst und schick dir fiese Kettenbriefe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> (war viel. mein letzter pst, nach tikumes mahnung.... wenn dem so sei: mein herz is mit euch , nachtschwärmercrew)



Wenn Tikume dich bannt schick ich ihr auch fiese Kettenbriefe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

hoffentlich wohnen die nicht allzuweit auseinander....gg


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Mir egal! Jeder der Thront was böses will wird mit fiesen Kettenbriefen bombadiert!


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

wisst ihr... bis jetzt hab ich mich niemals so richitg "heimisch" gefühlt.... ich danke euch das ihr mir dieses unbeschreibare gefühl von liebe unb nächstenliebe...



nochmals:   danke..

mit tränen in den augen:


Thront


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

violettes Fruchtgummipony....

alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

edit: nacht leute .... ein von euch und euerer liebe träumender Thront (muss mich moin wieda mit ander leuts belgern rumärgern.... fuck off beeing sozialpädagoge.....



hab euch lieb, schmutzi-mutzi..... thront 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. Februar 2008)

Ich überlege, den Tread in "Die Nachtswinger" umzubenennen..


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

nachti thront, ich bin gleich da...in deinen trÄumen muahahahrr

rofl

kommt teilweise hin, gg

pS ich will statt "senior" in meiner ID "Zitronenzüchter" stehen haben^^^^


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Wisst ihr was mich beschäftigt?
Wenn im Wald ein Baum umfällt und niemand da ist der es hört,macht es dann ein Geräusch?


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

es ist _immer_ wer da

und wenns nur geringe götter sind, die dort herrschen wo sich 2 ameisenpfade kreuzen, oder zwischen 2 grashalme......es ist immer wer da^^


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Gute Antwort danke jetzt kann ich endlich beruhigt einschlafen


Gute Nacht ihr alle!


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

hehe^^ nachti


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

so, ich bin dann erst wieder am freitag hier....ausser ich geh in krankenstand wie ichs vor hab, hrhr

bis dann


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

21uhr inc !!! ahja btw lurock is pizza essen *g*


----------



## Kangrim (5. Februar 2008)

Ist es wieder soweit?^^
Naja dann mal... NABEND!!




Urigeller FTW!!!11elf


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

ABEND!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

pew pew ;D zwerge inc 

ein bier auf unseren kolegen kangrim

und auf ciliu auch ;D man wenn das so weiter geht bin ich besoffen xD


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Naaaabönd!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

auf dich trink ich kein bier ;d hab keine mehr ^^

geht auch sweets? *g*


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Nein, nur ein Bier ist meiner würdig!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

ach mist .. dann rauch ich halt eins au thront ^^


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

bLubb


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> bLubb


Wo ist flöckchen?


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2008)

auch da,aber mit mäßiger beteiligung,da immer noch wii benutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Wie lang brauchen die um deinen PC zu reparieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Moep Moep.


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2008)

kurz ne frage was ist das für ne liste gestern


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie lang brauchen die um deinen PC zu reparieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bis jetzt hats keiner versuch´,da JEDER was anderes sagt -.-


----------



## Alcasim (5. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> kurz ne frage was ist das für ne liste gestern



Warte immer noch auf deine Antwort was an massen  an Posts soooo cool ist,  bisher hast du dich immer mit irgendwelchen Ausreden davor gedrückt :>, nur so nebenbei


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Moep Moep.


Ja



chopi schrieb:


> kurz ne frage was ist das für ne liste gestern


Hä?


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> bis jetzt hats keiner versuch´,da JEDER was anderes sagt -.-


Lol, wärst du mal in Deutschland geblieben!


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

blub


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol, wärst du mal in Deutschland geblieben!


wo bin ich denn grad?


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

bluuuuub ...

flockeeeeeee post uach ma was ..


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bluuuuub ...
> 
> flockeeeeeee post uach ma was ..


Aber echt!


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Warte immer noch auf deine Antwort was an massen  an Posts soooo cool ist,  bisher hast du dich immer mit irgendwelchen Ausreden davor gedrückt :>, nur so nebenbei


nichts,zufrieden? lass uns das kriegsbeil gegen eine shisha tauschen


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Blubb.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

Seid ihr stolz auf euer Vaterland?
seid ihr froh über DIESE Demokratie?
Ich nicht!


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2008)

blübb 42


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Moeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Blubb.


Stirb Spammer! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

Stirb du Christ!
STIRB!


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Stirb Spammer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde nieeeeemaaaaals spammen!


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Stirb du Christ!
> STIRB!


Wo siehst du hier einen Christ?


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock ist christ!
hängt ihn, verbrennt ihn!
und danach beißen wir meerschweinchen den kopf ab
und vergewaltigen jungfrauen!


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Lurock ist christ!
> hängt ihn, verbrennt ihn!
> und danach beißen wir meerschweinchen den kopf ab
> und vergewaltigen jungfrauen!



Auf jeden.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Lurock ist christ!
> hängt ihn, verbrennt ihn!
> und danach beißen wir meerschweinchen den kopf ab
> und vergewaltigen jungfrauen!


Ich bin kein Christ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Den Rest könn wa gerne machen!


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Lurock ist christ!
> hängt ihn, verbrennt ihn!
> und danach beißen wir meerschweinchen den kopf ab
> und vergewaltigen jungfrauen!




Ok und mit dir fangen wir an!


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Grafik by Dreamweaver_____________________________________________
> 
> Mitglieder:
> 
> ...


diese liste


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> Ok und mit dir fangen wir an!



stehst du auf männer?


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock steht auf Sado Maso, was man in diesen Posts wieder sieht :>


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

ich weiß
*eierreib*


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Omfg.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Omg...


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Omfg.




das hier ist omfg !!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


© by minas


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte vorher Spiegelei als Abendessen entfalte nicht deine perverse Macht, Cilliu!


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das hier ist omfg !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol!!!!!!!!!111111111111


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

ich heiße Ciliu nicht cilliu ... krebsnase du ^.^


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das hier ist omfg !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Dass Bild ist 2 Jahre alt. So sehe ich eh nicht mehr aus..


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

haste nun anderes kostüm Xd


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Ihr seid mies...


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

ich bin böse .. nicht mies ;D


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ihr seid mies...


Jep


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

MIMIMIMIMIMI!!!!!!!!!!!!11111 ZOMFG LOL ROFL WTF XD!!!!111

They owned me *Whine* 

O rly YA RLYYYYYYYYYYYYyyy


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mukköööö


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> stehst du auf männer?



Nein aber was sein muss muss sein


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kommt raus wenn ich einem kleinen Kind meine Smilie-Seite poste.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2008)

heutzutage sagt man korall tztz


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

^^ naja oder es muss ned sein ;d


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

lurock hat recht, aber die Smileys sind auch geil xDDD


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2008)

afk


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> afk


Endlich!


----------



## Schurkissimo (5. Februar 2008)

Hi, leutz (°_°)


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

die hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (5. Februar 2008)

Bin wieder weg *ehheeh* 

Ihr seid so langsam.

Edit: Doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Mhhh....


----------



## Schurkissimo (5. Februar 2008)

Post mal die Website. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Bin wieder weg *ehheeh*
> 
> Ihr seid so langsam.
> 
> ...




forum fuckt bei mir nur jeden 2ten post ab atm ^^


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

<Witzmodus ON>


 Lurock geht um die Ecke. Was fehlt ? Der Witz!

<Witzmodus OFF>


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Post mal die Website.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, nur Ehrenmitglieder der.... ähm... Steinmetzgilde dürfen die Adresse haben!


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2008)

re aber kb chat zu verfolgen


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

Steinmetzgilde..
Welcher Realm war das nochmal?


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Steinmetzgilde..
> Welcher Realm war das nochmal?


Der rosarote Rat der Tieftoilettentaucher!


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...p;stream=Stage6


guckt mal mit!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> <Witzmodus ON>
> Lurock geht um die Ecke. Was fehlt ? Der Witz!
> 
> <Witzmodus OFF>




juliy springt von der brücke. was fehlt? einer dem es ned egal ist ..


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Steinmetzgilde..
> Welcher Realm war das nochmal?


steinmetzer-eu


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...p;stream=Stage6
> guckt mal mit!



kenn ich schon ;D


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Was soll man dazu sagen.......He do it like a Druid


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit halt endlich mal dein M0wl du Kiddie.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

<chopi> das einzige mal, dass ich ouzo getrunken hab, war nachdem ich verkatert aufgewacht bin und unbedingt weiter party machen wollte  
<chopi> den ganzen tag diesen anusgeschmack im mund gehabt  
<chopi> *anis  
<chopi> ANIS!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Nö tu ich ned


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Damit es jeder der auf die Seite hier geht liest, nochmal:



Lurock schrieb:


> <chopi> das einzige mal, dass ich ouzo getrunken hab, war nachdem ich verkatert aufgewacht bin und unbedingt weiter party machen wollte
> <chopi> den ganzen tag diesen anusgeschmack im mund gehabt
> <chopi> *anis
> <chopi> ANIS!
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2008)

röfeli
würde kontern,aber kb


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit needs a Duden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu, wo bist duuuu ?


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ciliu, wo bist duuuu ?


Lüstet es dich nach Geschlechtsverkehr oder warum?


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Minastirit needs a Duden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja giev duden den kann man toll werfen .. btw bin immer noch schweizer und mir ist rechtschreibung so egal .. solange man es lesen kann passts ...


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

gäähn

ua binmal nicht auf der arbeit, bin grad aus dem bett^^geh jetzt mal bier trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

bin doch noch da,
spiel nur meinen X-Ten warri grad...


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lüstet es dich nach Geschlechtsverkehr oder warum?



Ne, Ciliu ist einfach cool weisste :>


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kennt man schon ihn?


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

thront du antifaschistisches schwein verzisch dich -.-


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ! ich höre einen kriegschrei !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2008)

saatan satansatan bei fuß


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

geh zu deiner heilen welt und schieb dir nen kreuz in popo...


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist das nicht die deutsche Kartoffel?


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

Nein, ich werde mich nicht provozieren lassen,
erst recht nicht von solchen Antifa idioten


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

^^ ihr seit so bös zu ciliu .. sogar seine freundin hilft ihm ned ;D


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Anderes Thema:
Kennt ihr den hier schon?



> <Oma-Hans> erinnert mich an n bekannten. rektor kommt in die klasse "ich will man nach dem rechten sehen" einer steht auf "hier, mir gehts gut. danke der nachfrage"


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

jo hast du mir vor 5 minuten in icq geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die deutsche Kartoffel?



100 punkte!!!

vollkommen richtig! urdeutsch, festkochend.

aber wie kommt sie auf anitfa? thront ist doch nicht bei der antifa, er ist nur bei LFGR !


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2008)

URI IS REALY REALY...weiter hab ich nicht gesehn


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

Thront es ist jetzt der richtige zeitpunkt sich zu erschießen
DANKE!


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Thront es ist jetzt der richtige zeitpunkt sich zu erschießen
> DANKE!


Ich auch, ich auch!


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

ne lurock muss leben!


----------



## Besieger (5. Februar 2008)

lol thront wie bist en du drauf


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

jap Xd


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Thront hat sein Fläschchen nicht gekriegt, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, Frieden, Kumpel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

mach ich - und zwar mit einer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kartoffelkanone.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

thront ist nur mal gut drauf .. lasst ihn doch xd


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Omfg


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

Thront gut drauf?
Gut drauf is er aufm holzbalken am galgen!


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

natürlich bin ich gut drauf, denn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

Thront, du nervst mich tierisch weißt du das?


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Thront ist sicher der Paparazzi von der Spears...

Müll zu Müll.


----------



## Besieger (5. Februar 2008)

thront hast en problem mit deutschen?


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

my pommes > thonts kartoffeln



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

jac &#8206;(22:36):
thront isch ein ................!!!!!!
KUCHEN #1 &#8206;(22:36):
arsch
jac &#8206;(22:36):
jo


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

nein gehöre mittlerweile selber dazu... schau nur



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit und Thront sollten sich zu den Vereinigten Kackn4ps zusammenschliessen......


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

lass minastirit in ruhe!


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Minastirit und Thront sollten sich zu den Vereinigten Kackn4ps zusammenschliessen......


Heee, was hast du gegen Minas?


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

"ich bin was Ausländer angeht sehr engagiert"

*totlach*


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Er flamed mich und dann muss ich immer ganz dolle weinen.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Er flamed mich und dann muss ich immer ganz dolle weinen.


Ach komm schon, der meints net so, heul net rum...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

juhu juliy dreht noch durch ;D PSYCO MADNESS ;D


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach komm schon, der meints net so, heul net rum...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch ich meins so ! ;D


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Immer diese Schamis....


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

"ey alde, produzier misch nich man!
"ey was alde!"
"eh komm doch he alde!"
"isch fick disch kaputt man!"

HIPHOP FOR SE WIN!


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Immer diese Schamis....



Heee, jetzt reichts aber langsam, erst Minas jetzt Schamis? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dfX5WkQoXYI


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

bekommt man AIDS wenn man auf den link geht?


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Ja.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4

btw bin wArlock .. genau wie unser lu Rock xD


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> bekommt man AIDS wenn man auf den link geht?


Ja, leider!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

life is hard wa ;D


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=VB4rmZqYde8&feature=related


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Also Jaqueline nun post doch auch mal was ;D nur ned so schüchtern .. auss thont beisst dich keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

mimimi


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Jo, komm schon flöckchen, poste! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

jac &#8206;(22:47):
ich post net der soll mal erst lernen wie man JaCqueline schreibt


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2008)

ich glaub ich geh kp...&#8593;&#8593;&#8593;&#9837;&#8593;&#8593;&#8593;&#8592;&#8594;&#8594;&#8592;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=I9s-3Lq_q7Q


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

dann muss er ja erst wieder umloggen und in sein schein-ego schlüpfen... wird witzig, mach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> jac &#8206;(22:47):
> ich post net der soll mal erst lernen wie man JaCqueline schreibt


He, das musst du verstehen, der ist Schweizer...
Aber ich weiß es... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=VB4rmZqYde8&feature=related


deine freundin?


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

jac &#8206;(22:49):
is doch mir egal was der isch *g*


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> jac &#8206;(22:47):
> ich post net der soll mal erst lernen wie man JaCqueline schreibt



sorry süsse .. die haben hier alle nen kürzeren namen xD
jac .. das kann ich mir merken ^^


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2008)

sprechender arsch,rede!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> sorry süsse



Mina, pass auf was du sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Mina, pass auf was du sagst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau, das darf nur ich!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

^^

ehm dann halt sorry süsse von ciliu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


besser?^^


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> ehm dann halt sorry süsse von ciliu
> besser?^^



du, mir is das egal wie ihr sie nennt - eifersucht das wort kenn ich im prinzip recht selten..ich vertrau ihr da scho das sie alle andern jungs doof findet und nur mit mir.. ach vergesst es..



> Genau, das darf nur ich!



rischtiiisch


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

WTF ich komm mit nem lv5 Krieger auf 42% Absorb, heavy XD


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> du, mir is das egal wie ihr sie nennt - eifersucht das wort kenn ich im prinzip recht selten..ich vertrau ihr da scho das sie alle andern jungs doof findet und nur mit mir.. ach vergesst es..
> rischtiiisch




aufpassen die liest das mit ;D ^^ nur antworten ned -.- naja dann halt ned
naja lvl 34 .. entlich


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Denk an die 250 000 Schuppen ^^'


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

*nerv*


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> du, mir is das egal wie ihr sie nennt - eifersucht das wort kenn ich im prinzip recht selten..ich vertrau ihr da scho das sie alle andern jungs doof findet und nur mit mir.. ach vergesst es..
> rischtiiisch





jopp hab ich über mein tamagotchi auch immer gesagt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2008)

ich würde liebend gern das wort "ficken" in den raum werfen


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

jo klar ^.^


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sorry süsse .. die haben hier alle nen kürzeren namen xD
> jac .. das kann ich mir merken ^^




Sammal Matze niemand außer du darf mich süße nennen !!

des darf dir net egal sein!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

JAAAA ich hab sie generft bis sie gepostet hat DDDD geht doch ^^

/jubeln


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Yeah Chopi, Attaaaccckeee!


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> Sammal Matze niemand außer du darf mich süße nennen !!
> 
> des darf dir net egal sein!!!
> 
> ...


FLÖCKCHEN!


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

TOTAL ÜBERRASCHT
HI SCHATZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> TOTAL ÜBERRASCHT
> HI SCHATZ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haahaa, ich war schneller! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Schneeeheflöckchen, Weißrööckchen :>


Ist ja bald Weihnachten, nur noch 11 Monate :O


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

das ging ja lange bis f_l_o_c_k_e was gepostet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> Ist ja bald Weihnachten, nur noch 11 Monate :O



jo xD


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

@juliy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

hi flöckchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

@Mina:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

thront halt die backen


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

pass auf thront aus sonst endest du wie britney XD^^


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> hi flöckchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaubs nicht.... Was wills *du* denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich war der erste der sie Flöckchen genannt hat!
Sie kanns bezeugen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Ach, ich dachte Thront ist Britney ?! Doch nicht ?


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2008)

sry das ich on gehe,aber die wii ist zum f_l_ö_c_k_c_h_e_n essen-.-


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> hi flöckchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




äm jo hey aber bei mir musst dich jetzt nicht einschleimen du!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

Tatsache, Jacky schreibt bei buffed.de ins Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Flöckchen, aber du hast einen coolen Freund :>

Knorke Einstellung der Typ.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> Flöckchen, aber du hast einen coolen Freund :>
> 
> Knorke Einstellung der Typ.



thx 4 schleimen, bringtn u leider nix


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Flöckchen, aber du hast einen coolen Freund :>
> 
> Knorke Einstellung der Typ.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du Homofürst bis ruhisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

und Lurock du alter Sado Maso Orc, antworte auf meine PM!


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Ich steh auf Titten, und Mösen.


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

> äm jo hey aber bei mir musst dich jetzt nicht einschleimen du!! angry.gif



aber nicht doch - kräftig einpürieren ist angesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

( . ) ( . )  +    *-(,)-* = .......


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Flöckchen, aber du hast einen coolen Freund :>
> 
> Knorke Einstellung der Typ.




haste aber früh gemerkt!!!
des weiß ich schon lange!!!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Bringt ja eh nix ;D das war ans einschleimen gerichet -.- forum wieder mal lag^^


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

*sich geschmeichelt fühl*

RAMMSTEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

LOL RARDROP IM ANFANGSGEBIET DER UNTOTEN ICH RAFF MICH NICH MEHR
WIE GEIL!!!!! XD


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Ich bin off...CuCu ihr Flamer :>


HEAGGDDDDLLLLLLHEAGGDDDDLLLLLLUWENMV !


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

hab hunger .. will kuchen *g* ^^


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> LOL RARDROP IM ANFANGSGEBIET DER UNTOTEN ICH RAFF MICH NICH MEHR
> WIE GEIL!!!!! XD



Was ?!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Cya juliy


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

@Mina: aber ned zum vernaschen.. das macht bei mir schon jemand anders!


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hab hunger


Ich auch, ich will Flöc...*hust* ....Pizza!


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> Ich auch, ich will Flöc...*hust* ....Pizza!




böses Lurock!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> @Mina: aber ned zum vernaschen.. das macht bei mir schon jemand anders!




ehm ich hab lieber nen richtigen kuchen wo ne frau rauskommt aber kk ..

CYA 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

btw ciliu deine freundin mag ich ;D rammstein > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> btw ciliu deine freundin mag ich ;D rammstein > all
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für Rammstein einfach auf meinem last.fm-Profil gucken... grad eben hab ichs 3 Stunden lang gehört! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

joa ich mag meine freundin auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

lurock dich mag ich doch auch xD


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> joa ich mag meine freundin auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach, was war das, was du mir letztens erzählt hast?
Wie hieß die andere noch gleich? Chantal?


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> joa ich mag meine freundin auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





sag bloß cool        


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ICH LIEBE DICH


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

morgen entlich nimmer 20fps ... /freuuuuuu entlich 80fps giev ''

no sex in forum alowed .. xd


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> Wie hieß die andere noch gleich? Chantal?



jo genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

dachte die heist klaus *g*


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> dachte die heist klaus *g*




och junge ich hab gesagt du sollst das nich verraten... :'(


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ....
> no sex in forum alowed .. xd


Oh, flöggche, wir müssen woanders hin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Überles das einfach.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dachte die heist klaus *g*



Psst! Das mit Klaus darf doch keiner wissen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> Edit: Überles das einfach..



oh nein, Lurock oh nein :-)


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh, flöggche, wir müssen woanders hin...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





klar immer doch 
hab ja nix besseres zu tun!!!

Matze hilfe!!!!

ich arme flocke!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> oh nein, Lurock oh nein :-)


Scheiße, hätt ja funktionieren können...


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

LOL NOCHN RARDROP ICH GLAUB ICH SPINN!
2H Schwert für Lv4 +2 Stärke OMFG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

Okay, Jacqueline ich helf dir..
wann soll ich kommen!?


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Scheiße, hätt ja funktionieren können...




Du musst ihr etwas zu trinken spendieren oder sagen wie toll du ihre Haare findest.

Das zieht immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Okay, Jacqueline ich helf dir..
> wann soll ich kommen!?




JETZT


und nie wieder gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

die frage ist nicht wann sondern wo xd


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> Du musst ihr etwas zu trinken spendieren oder sagen wie toll du ihre Haare findest.
> 
> Das zieht immer



vllt bei deinen Schikimiki House-Hipshops tanten!


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> klar immer doch
> hab ja nix besseres zu tun!!!
> 
> Matze hilfe!!!!
> ...



Meine Mission gelingt, wie immer...

...siehste, ich habs geschafft, dass du dich am Gespräch beteiligst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> JETZT
> 
> 
> und nie wieder gehn



und was machen wir dann bei dir?
Film gucken? Arthur un die Mini irgendwas
oder Garfield2 zuende!?
oder *ETWAS* anderes?
*keinen hintergedanken hab*


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Du musst ihr etwas zu trinken spendieren oder sagen wie toll du ihre Haare findest.
> 
> Das zieht immer
> 
> ...






jo immer aber bei mir net !!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Du musst ihr etwas zu trinken spendieren oder sagen wie toll du ihre Haare findest.
> 
> Das zieht immer
> 
> ...


Okay, ihre Haare....

Edit: Ich darf das Bild nicht posten, Ciliu hats verboten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> jo immer aber bei mir net !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*notiz aufschreib*
*nix zu trinken geben*


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

darfst den ausschnitt mit den haaren posten, wir er im Thread war


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Okay, ihre Haare....
> 
> Edit: Ich darf das Bild nicht posten, Ciliu hats verboten...
> 
> ...




haha Xd


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> und was machen wir dann bei dir?
> Film gucken? Arthur un die Mini irgendwas
> oder Garfield2 zuende!?
> oder *ETWAS* anderes?
> *keinen hintergedanken hab*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

tja was sollen wir dann machen??
*überleg*

komm erst mal zu mir dann werden wir weiter sehn *keinehintergedanken*

Arthur und die minimoys  <---  soo zur info


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

die haare vom iro haste ja, mach doch rein ^.^


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> haha Xd





aber ich erlaubs dir!!
und meins zählt

ge mein schatz??!!!!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




immer diese frauen .. wiso können die nie sagen komm leg mich flach .. xD 
Ach man ich bin wieder gut drauf^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> aber ich erlaubs dir!!
> und meins zählt
> 
> ge mein schatz??!!!!




du erlaubst es mir? juhu ;D


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> die haare vom iro haste ja, mach doch rein ^.^


Darf ich?

Flöckchen? Darf ich deine Haare posten? Also deine Kopf-Haare?


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> aber ich erlaubs dir!!
> und meins zählt
> 
> ge mein schatz??!!!!



jo!



> immer diese frauen .. wiso können die nie sagen komm leg mich flach .. xD
> Ach man ich bin wieder gut drauf^^



weils hintenrum viel versauter kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne öh..
woran denkst du eigentlich gleich wiedeR?

WIR DOCH NICH!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Darf ich?
> 
> Flöckchen? Darf ich deine Haare posten? Also deine Kopf-Haare?



dzu ned ^^ ich darf Xd


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> jo!
> weils hintenrum viel versauter kommt
> 
> 
> ...




ja klar und ich bin könig von afganistan xD


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Darf ich?
> 
> Flöckchen? Darf ich deine Haare posten? Also deine Kopf-Haare?






JAAAA


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

das nenn ich mal eine klare ansage...


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja klar und ich bin könig von afganistan xD




Hallo König von afganistan    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> vllt bei deinen Schikimiki House-Hipshops tanten!



Lass bitte meine Schikimiki Hous-Hipshops tanten in Ruhe



F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> jo immer aber bei mir net !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> Hallo König von afganistan



HUHUHU HUGA HUGA!

o.O sinnlosere posts gehen garnichmehr!

ach jacqueline, schön das du postest
hab disch doch total liep...
wann sehnwa uns wieder???


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

huhu ;D^^


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Da, Erster!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> HUHUHU HUGA HUGA!
> 
> o.O sinnlosere posts gehen garnichmehr!
> 
> ...




die siest du nie wieder ;D der könig sperrt sie ein *fg*


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die siest du nie wieder ;D der könig sperrt sie ein *fg*


Jo, bei mir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

das bild gibts doch schon im psyco thread oder so

lurock was du für wünsche hast xd


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock....


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> HUHUHU HUGA HUGA!
> 
> o.O sinnlosere posts gehen garnichmehr!
> 
> ...




du  keine ahnung samstag erst!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

am donnerstag bin ich ins kino eingeladen worden(frag aber net von wem und warum ich ja gesagt hab)

und am freitag bin i ja mit ronni weg!!!


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

Ich kann ja verstehen das ihr auf meine freundin scharf seid,
aber hey leute macht die augen auf
sie ist vergeben

unzwar an *MICH*

und das für *IMMER*


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Lurock....


Peace! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jo, bei mir!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Pass besser auf sonst klebt dein Blut bald an seinem 14er...


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jo, bei mir!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





klar immer doch!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> Pass besser auf sonst klebt dein Blut bald an seinem 14er...



ruhe zecke


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Pass besser auf sonst klebt dein Blut bald an seinem 14er...




nein das macht mein schatz net 

oder???

Matze???


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Ich kann ja verstehen das ihr auf meine freundin scharf seid,
> aber hey leute macht die augen auf
> sie ist vergeben
> 
> ...





UND EWIG   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

Finaldie: hi, willst du in meine gilde?
Byr:       ne, danke...
Finaldie: willst du in meine gilde?
Byr:       immernoch nicht danke
Finaldie: hi, willst du den <Bekämpfer der Allianz> beitreten?
Byr:      hast du allzeimer? zisch ab -.-
Finaldie: oha alter du nervst ticket...


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ruhe zecke



Bitte?! 

Das du immer gleich unter die Gürtellinie gehen musst!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> klar immer doch!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hehe, siehst du Ciliu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Ich kann ja verstehen das ihr auf meine freundin scharf seid,
> aber hey leute macht die augen auf
> sie ist vergeben
> 
> ...




du glaubst nicht wie lange dein immer noch sein kann xD

Du wirst den Fluch bis ans Lebensende haben ! 
Dein Tod oder meiner? xD

aber ne keine angst ich fahr ned bis nach deutschland ^^


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

wenn ähm so weiter macht, dann EVENTUELL.. müsst mir aber erst 14er kaufen.. hab ja "nur" 10er xD


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2008)

Igitt, ein Pärchen oO


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

ich hab 12 messer und 3 polizei gotchas Xd willste eine ''


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth!!!!

Hi schadz#2

wie gehts schildi?
125% zufriedenheit? ja?? super!!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Igitt, ein Pärchen oO




du und dein schildi seit uach ein pärchen xd


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

so flocke is weg, ihre mutter spinnt...


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Igitt, ein Pärchen oO




Ja eklig oder?


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> so flocke is weg, ihre mutter spinnt...



wer kennt das ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du glaubst nicht wie lange dein immer noch sein kann xD
> 
> Du wirst den Fluch bis ans Lebensende haben !
> Dein Tod oder meiner? xD
> ...




ich weiß wie lang des isch 
aber eig noch viel zu kurz!!!!


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

doch noch da?
maus???


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> so flocke is weg, ihre mutter spinnt...



Also in der Schweiz kaufen wir die Wolle immer..


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> doch noch da?
> maus???




jaa klar

mam hat mir doch bloß des internet weg genommen das kann man doch wieder
an machen!!
die isch jetzt ins bett


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> doch noch da?
> maus???




jaa klar

mam hat mir doch bloß des internet weg genommen das kann man doch wieder
an machen!!
die isch jetzt ins bett


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Ja eklig oder?


 
Die machen sicher so widerliche Dinge wie "küssen" und so. Bäh! :>


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Hier mal meine maus *g* (kukt mal auf die anzeige beim getränk)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> jaa klar
> 
> mam hat mir doch bloß des internet weg genommen das kann man doch wieder
> an machen!!
> die isch jetzt ins bett




pöses mädchen ;D die muss man bestrafen *g*


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

komst du dann auch wieder in icq on??


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die machen sicher so widerliche Dinge wie "küssen" und so. Bäh! :>




Das wirst du auch noch machen .. Vieleicht .. oder auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mein beileid ;D


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die machen sicher so widerliche Dinge wie "küssen" und so. Bäh! :>



Ja voll bäh!

Zum Glück bin ich christlich erzogen und weiß das man vom küssen schwanger wird


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> Zum Glück bin ich christlich erzogen und weiß das man vom küssen schwanger wird



/signed ! XD


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> pöses mädchen ;D die muss man bestrafen *g*


Auja, darf ich flöckchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> pöses mädchen ;D die muss man bestrafen *g*




ich sowieso!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

jo küssen überspringen dann gibts keine kinder ;D


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> ich sowieso!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




.. XD NEIN LUROCK ICH WILL !! -.-


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Auja, darf ich flöckchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






sammal 

frag matze !!!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Auja, darf ich flöckchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






sammal 

frag matze !!!


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> ich sowieso!!!!



jap! besonders dann, 
wenn wir nach 2 stunden TOTAL ANSTRENGENDEM filmgucken
mächtig müde sind, oder schatz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

und nach tapferen stunden verlässt unser held Byr mit lv7 und 1G17s39k das Untoten startgebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> und nach tapferen stunden verlässt unser held Byr mit lv7 und 1G17s39k das Untoten startgebiet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




doofer byr^^


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> jap! besonders dann,
> wenn wir nach 2 stunden TOTAL ANSTRENGENDEM filmgucken
> mächtig müde sind, oder schatz?
> 
> ...




film gucken isch voll anstrengend !!!!!
Matze dududu!!!
psst sei leise


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> psst sei leise



sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> sammal
> 
> frag matze !!!




wiso darf lurock immer ;( schniff

edit meint: wenn film gkucken ist sollte ikch an meinen 700gb sterben xd


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso darf lurock immer ;( schniff



Tja er is eben Lurock...


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso darf lurock immer ;( schniff




kein kommentar!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

das war aber ein kommentar ^^


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso darf lurock immer ;( schniff


Tja, ich hab das richtige Werkzeug... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> Beiträge: 23



schon??



> Aus: Rammstein



hm also ich komm aus meiner Mama...


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> schon??
> hm also ich komm aus meiner Mama...




du lügst !!!!!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tja, ich hab das richtige Werkzeug...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn du wüsstest *g*


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> du lügst !!!!!



kenn nur einen der noch an den Storch glaubt:

KONSTANTINOS!!!!!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> schon??
> hm also ich komm aus meiner Mama...




eig komm ich ja von storch aber nix sagen!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

storch WTF .. WE are Deamons .. coming from the dark side of the life ... all we need is love sex and alcohol !!


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> eig komm ich ja von storch aber nix sagen!!!!



das denkt Costa..


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> eig komm ich ja von storch aber nix sagen!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Soll ich dir mal zeigen wo die kleinen Kinder herkommen?
Müsstest nur mal eben rüber kommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> das denkt Costa..





der denkt doch nicht!!!
lol
isch doch zu anstregend!!!!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Soll ich dir mal zeigen wo die kleinen Kinder herkommen?
> Müsstest nur mal eben rüber kommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



... der spruch ist geil XD

ey kleine magst du schwimmen?
ehm ja
gut ich wollt dich grad ins becken stossen xd


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> Soll ich dir mal zeigen wo die kleinen Kinder herkommen?
> Müsstest nur mal eben rüber kommen...



LUROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! duuuuuuuuu
übertreibs ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

ciliu wird pöse ;(


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

anmachsprüche kenn ich auch welche...

Schaaatz.. da is was in meiner Hose.. guckst du mal nach????


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Soll ich dir mal zeigen wo die kleinen Kinder herkommen?
> Müsstest nur mal eben rüber kommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Lurock!!!!!!

haste keine freundin?????


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> LUROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! duuuuuuuuu
> übertreibs ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> anmachsprüche kenn ich auch welche...
> 
> Schaaatz.. da is was in meiner Hose.. guckst du mal nach????




sag du das mal auf ner party ... ^^


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

Ich hoffe ihr fürchtet euch nicht vor Schlangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

doch er hat ne freundin,
aber die hat ihn so lieb - das sie ihm gestern erzählen musste das sie im stau steht PUNKT

jez hab ich dich voll fett gedisst alta


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> Lurock!!!!!!
> 
> haste keine freundin?????


Ja schon, aber doppelt hält besser... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> sag du das mal auf ner party ... ^^



party is für mich wenn meine freundin bei mir is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> anmachsprüche kenn ich auch welche...
> 
> Schaaatz.. da is was in meiner Hose.. guckst du mal nach????





ich kenn ein besseren


ich bin ein streichholz mach mich an

nein lurock nicht wahr machen
nein


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> doch er hat ne freundin,
> aber die hat ihn so lieb - das sie ihm gestern erzählen musste das sie im stau steht PUNKT
> 
> jez hab ich dich voll fett gedisst alta



lurock ich hätte angst wenn ich du wär ;D zum glück bin ich ned du xd


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

lurock is 2 köpfe kleiner als ich
Jackys Schwester würd den putt hauen...
die is nämlich im Teakwondo!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> ich kenn ein besseren
> ich bin ein streichholz mach mich an
> 
> nein lurock nicht wahr machen
> nein



^^ naja der funkt nur bei frauen xD 

aber dann mach ichs halt wenn lurock ned darf ..


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber doppelt hält besser...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





tja aber dazu musst dir eine andere suchen 

ich hab einen der viel besser ist als du 
den ich überalles liebe!!!


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

und Mr.Wiggly - was is mit dem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ungeliebtes Würstchen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> tja aber dazu musst dir eine andere suchen
> 
> ich hab einen der viel besser ist als du
> den ich überalles liebe!!!


Du weißt doch gar nicht ob ich schlechter bin...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

klingt ja doof .. ^^ @ ciliu
und naja vieleicht weis sies ja .. frauen wissen viel


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> Du weißt doch gar nicht ob ich schlechter bin...



du heißt Lucas, das sagt alles

(sorry)


----------



## Ähmm (5. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> tja aber dazu musst dir eine andere suchen
> 
> ich hab einen der viel besser ist als du
> den ich überalles liebe!!!



Wie oft willst du uns noch erzählen wie lieb du ihn hast?


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ^^ naja der funkt nur bei frauen xD
> 
> aber dann mach ichs halt wenn lurock ned darf ..





Nein du darfst des erst recht net!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Wie oft willst du uns noch erzählen wie lieb du ihn hast?




1100000mal vlt noch xD

^^


----------



## Ciliu (5. Februar 2008)

> Wie oft willst du uns noch erzählen wie lieb du ihn hast?



erschieß dich doch einfach...


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> Nein du darfst des erst recht net!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dann halt ned .. war ja nur ein vorschlag ^^ bin eh müde ;D


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Wie oft willst du uns noch erzählen wie lieb du ihn hast?





biste neidisch???

soo oft ich will!!!!!!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dann halt ned .. war ja nur ein vorschlag ^^ bin eh müde ;D




doofer vorschlag!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> biste neidisch???
> 
> soo oft ich will!!!!!!



seh ich genauso!

Flocke ich liebe dich!!!!
(einfach um ihn zu ärgern, und weil es wahr is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

BYE CILIU hf bei was auch immer
Bye Jac.. Flocke ^^ (sonst schreib ichs wieder falsch xD) pass auf das dich deine mutter ned erwischt Xd

Bye Lurock ehm du bekommst sie zu 99% ned also versuchs ned ;D
Bye Der zwischenposter den ich den namen ned weis .. ^^
Cya thront ... möge die hölle deiner seele gnädig sein


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

solln wir mal nen Tagschwärmer Thread aufmachen? XD


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> Nein du darfst des erst recht net!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das heißt du würdest mich, Minas vorziehen?
Yes, Minas du Waschlappen, 8 zu 3 für mich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das heißt du würdest mich, Minas vorziehen?
> Yes, Minas du Waschlappen, 8 zu 3 für mich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




fu hard ..


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> fu hard ..


Kay...


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

M'Kay!

nochmal: was haltet ihr von nem Tagschwärmer Thread??


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Egal bin nun weg .. lurock fu fu fu und leck mich xD

flocke luva ja .. naja ok doch ned ^^


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> erschieß dich doch einfach...


Ich treff einfach nicht



F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> biste neidisch???
> 
> soo oft ich will!!!!!!



Joar ich bin tierisch neidisch.

Du müsstest mich mal sehn wie neidisch ich im Moment da sitze und neidisch bin


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> M'Kay!
> 
> nochmal: was haltet ihr von nem Tagschwärmer Thread??



den closed zam in 2sec


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> BYE CILIU hf bei was auch immer
> Bye Jac.. Flocke ^^ (sonst schreib ichs wieder falsch xD) pass auf das dich deine mutter ned erwischt Xd
> 
> Bye Lurock ehm du bekommst sie zu 99% ned also versuchs ned ;D
> ...





bye bye  
Jac isch doch okay (kann man net viel falsch schreibenxD)


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

KUCHEN #1 &#8206;(00:01):
krassy
sie hat schon 31 beiträge
omfg
Lu &#8206;(00:03):
sie ist schnell............................... >.^
KUCHEN #1 &#8206;(00:03):
LÖL???
ja hast recht xD


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

immer die icq spammer Xd


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

genau!

(jez da mina weg is hab ich nur noch 8 icq fenster gleichzeitig offen)


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

wenn ich morgen ned um 7uhr auf müsste wär ich noch 7h hier ^^


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn ich morgen ned um 7uhr auf müsste wär ich noch 7h hier ^^


Geile Logik!


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

btw wer auf rammstien in meiner sig klickt hat imba bild Xd


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> wenn ich morgen ned um 7uhr auf müsste wär ich noch 7h hier ^^



nicht schlimm, ich bete für dich

(achtung, versteckte lüge!)


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Geile Logik!




jo XD naja eigentlich wär ich da auch noch länger auf sagen was so ;D btw meine logik ist immer geil sie ist ja von mir *g*


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> nicht schlimm, ich bete für dich
> 
> (achtung, versteckte lüge!)



Versteckte Lüge? Wo?


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> nicht schlimm, ich bete für dich
> 
> (achtung, versteckte lüge!)



jaja egal dafür hab ich morgen neuen pc ;d


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> nicht schlimm, ich bete für dich
> 
> (achtung, versteckte lüge!)


Für wen betest du denn, wenn nicht Minas?


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

für meinen bruder judas Xd


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

das war anders gemeint und das wisst ihr!

ICH UND BETEN?
lieber häng ich mir nen kreuz übers bett...


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

du und betten xD ja gogo ^^

btw ich bete und bette ned Xd


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ....
> lieber häng ich mir nen kreuz übers bett...


Zu den andern 4?


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

#800 beiträge!

72 HEUTE XDDD


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Zu den andern 4?



du meinst die 4 bilder von dir mitm fadenkreuz? xD


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> #800 beiträge!
> 
> 72 HEUTE XDDD




GZZZ

1222 .. nur noch 12 bis 1234 ^^


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> das war anders gemeint und das wisst ihr!
> 
> ICH UND BETEN?
> lieber häng ich mir nen kreuz übers bett...





echt jetzt???

soll ich dir eins mitbringen???

(wenn ich noch eins hab)


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> #800 beiträge!
> 
> 72 HEUTE XDDD



Du schreibst zuviel mein Freund


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

rammstein aht auch so ein kreuz drin ;D naja ^^ das reicht mir


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

M'Kay


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> echt jetzt???
> 
> soll ich dir eins mitbringen???
> 
> (wenn ich noch eins hab)


Du hast Kreuze? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Laut Ciliu benutzen Christen Kreuze um sie sich.... ihr wisst schon...
Jetzt weiß ich woher er das weiß!


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> M'Kay




wo steht das mit wiveile man am tag gemacht hat?


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

ja ich gebs zu, ich bin ein ungeliebtes kind gottes!
ich LIEBE JESUS!
UND ER MICH UND DARAN KANN NIEMAND VON EUCH WAS ÄNDERN!!!!
denn wenn ich mal alt bin und sterben muss, sagt meine mama komm ich in den himmel zu Gott.

und da gibts 72 Jungfrauen die ich kräftig durchvögel!!!

SCHATZ DAS HAST DU NICH GELESEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ja ich gebs zu, ich bin ein ungeliebtes kind gottes!
> ich LIEBE JESUS!
> UND ER MICH UND DARAN KANN NIEMAND VON EUCH WAS ÄNDERN!!!!
> denn wenn ich mal alt bin und sterben muss, sagt meine mama komm ich in den himmel zu Gott.
> ...




das ist der islam du gimp !!! nedma soviel ahnung hast du .. bei unserem gott bekommste ne packung milch und nen handtuch xD


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ja ich gebs zu, ich bin ein ungeliebtes kind gottes!
> ich LIEBE JESUS!
> UND ER MICH UND DARAN KANN NIEMAND VON EUCH WAS ÄNDERN!!!!
> denn wenn ich mal alt bin und sterben muss, sagt meine mama komm ich in den himmel zu Gott.
> ...


Haaahaaa, ich geh in die  Hölle, da gibts Saunabäder mit 1000 nymphomanischen Krankenschwestern....
(Beweise in: Das kleine Arschloch und der alte Sack)


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ja ich gebs zu, ich bin ein ungeliebtes kind gottes!
> ich LIEBE JESUS!
> UND ER MICH UND DARAN KANN NIEMAND VON EUCH WAS ÄNDERN!!!!
> denn wenn ich mal alt bin und sterben muss, sagt meine mama komm ich in den himmel zu Gott.
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nein hab ich nicht 
(tzz)


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> ich kenn ne kleine schl***e die derbe musik macht yo.gif
> ihr glaubt mir nicht? dann ueberzeugt euch selbst!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbhU54gEpPw
> hier koennt ihr euch von euren falschen meineungen und vorurteilen befreien!
> ...



find ich sehr mutig.
irgendwann hab ich auch mal nen Gigg.. erstma müssen wir einen song auf die reihe bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Haaahaaa, ich geh in die  Hölle, da gibts Saunabäder mit 1000 nymphomanischen Krankenschwestern....
> (Beweise in: Das kleine Arschloch und der alte Sack)




da werd ich auch sein xd


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da werd ich auch sein xd


Die Nymphomaninnen kommen in mein Saunabad, das kannse dir scho ma abschminken!


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja Flöcklein da hast du dir einen geangelt...


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Tja Flöcklein da hast du dir einen geangelt...



wenn du jetzt nicht sofort die klappe hälst
lass ich dich Standrechtlich exekutieren...


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

da gibts mehr als 1000 ;D du kannst gerne z.b. die haben : Angela merkel ect Xd


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> wenn du jetzt nicht sofort die klappe hälst
> lass ich dich Standrechtlich exekutieren...




gibts dafür tickets?


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Tja Flöcklein da hast du dir einen geangelt...




jo ich merks grad!!!^^

(spaß)


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> wenn du jetzt nicht sofort die klappe hälst
> lass ich dich Standrechtlich exekutieren...



Klebt dann mein Blut an deinem 14er?


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da gibts mehr als 1000 ;D du kannst gerne z.b. die haben : Angela merkel ect Xd


Mmmmh, ne danke!

Flöckchen, würdest du mitkommen?


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmmh, ne danke!
> 
> Flöckchen, würdest du mitkommen?




notgeiler typ du ^^


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> notgeiler typ du ^^



Sind wir das nicht alle?


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Klebt dann mein Blut an deinem 14er?



darfst dich schonmal an die wand stellen
wo willste den schuss hin?

Kopf?
Herz?
Bauchnabel?
oder quer durch den arsch?

SUCHS DIR AUS!


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

WO STEHT wieviele posts ich heute gemacht hab? xd gievi nfo plx


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmmh, ne danke!
> 
> Flöckchen, würdest du mitkommen?





BÖSER LUROCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> darfst dich schonmal an die wand stellen
> wo willste den schuss hin?
> 
> Kopf?
> ...




darf ich in der ersten reihe sitzen? find das immer so lustig Xd


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

*GIIIEV PREMADES!!!*


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> BÖSER LUROCK!!!!!!!!


Ja, beschimpf mich!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

genau gib im namen!


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *GIIIEV PREMADES!!!*



premades sind doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GIEV TA INFO

btw wenn ciliu den ähm killt dann kommt er in den knast und dalurock nie mehr autauchen wird gehört flöcken mir HAR HAR HAR ..


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> darfst dich schonmal an die wand stellen
> wo willste den schuss hin?
> 
> Kopf?
> ...



Hilfe Flöcklein dein Macker will mir ans Leder!


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

recht hatter Xd


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

ich will nicht dein leder! bin eh kein kürschner!!!!!!!!!!!

Blut muss fließen!
Eat the Weak!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Hilfe Flöcklein dein Macker will mir ans Leder!




Flöcklein!!

wär is des??

kenn ich die??


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ich will nicht dein leder! bin eh kein kürschner!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Blut muss fließen!
> Eat the Weak!...


Fuck The Flesh!
Slit The Throat!
Consume The Dead!


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ich will nicht dein leder! bin eh kein kürschner!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Blut muss fließen!
> Eat the Weak!




Wilst du nicht lieber nem Meerschweinchen den Kopf abbeißen?


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Wilst du nicht lieber nem Meerschweinchen den Kopf abbeißen?



Sorry, deine verwandtschaft gabs heut zum Mittach,
(nix gegen die Baguettes von deiner Mama Jacky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

hDf ! @ truxx


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> Flöcklein!!
> 
> wär is des??
> 
> kenn ich die??



Weißt du alle nennen dich Flöckchen oder Flocke da 
dachte ich mir: Hey sei einzigartig! Nenn sie Flöcklein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Sorry, deine verwandtschaft gabs heut zum Mittach,
> (nix gegen die Baguettes von deiner Mama Jacky
> 
> 
> ...






hey die warn selbstgekauft!!!!
bist sooooo gemein!!!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Weißt du alle nennen dich Flöckchen oder Flocke da
> dachte ich mir: Hey sei einzigartig! Nenn sie Flöcklein



das ging nach hinten los.
da du jez depressiv bist
erschießt du dich?
BITTE!!!!!!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Weißt du alle nennen dich Flöckchen oder Flocke da
> dachte ich mir: Hey sei einzigartig! Nenn sie Flöcklein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




okay erlaubs dir


nur dir!!!!!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> okay erlaubs dir


fall mir ruhig in den rücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> hey die warn selbstgekauft!!!!
> bist sooooo gemein!!!



Ja Flöcklein gibs ihm! Bring ihn zum weinen!


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> hey die warn selbstgekauft!!!!
> bist sooooo gemein!!!



jaa verlass ihn xD


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Ja Flöcklein gibs ihm! Bring ihn zum weinen!





soll ich??

sicher????




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

*so bin off in 6h bin ich wieder wach .. bis morgen im forum XD*


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

wen zum weinen bringen?
mich?


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jaa verlass ihn xD






hast du ein rad ab???????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


nie im LEBEN


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

ja dich xd


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> soll ich??
> 
> sicher????
> 
> ...




Joar tu es!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> hast du ein rad ab????????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ironie .. .........


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

ihr hört doch alle hiphop!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Joar tu es!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





des schaff ich aber net allein

brauch hilfe!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

wen denn  zum weinen bringen????????


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> des schaff ich aber net allein
> 
> brauch hilfe!!!
> 
> ...




Ich steh hinter dir Flöcklein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

mir doch egal ob du ihn verlässt oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dann wär er pös auf mich also lass es ^^

wie gesagt ich fahr so oder so ned bis nach deutschland ..


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Ich steh hinter dir Flöcklein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenn ich dich wär würd ich langsam aufpassen xd


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ihr hört doch alle hiphop!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was war das?


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> wenn ich dich wär würd ich langsam aufpassen xd



wo mina recht hat, hat er recht


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Ich steh hinter dir Flöcklein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




COOL danke 

find ich spitze
 und wie fangen wir an???


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn ich dich wär würd ich langsam aufpassen xd



Warum ist böses im Busch?


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Ich steh hinter dir Flöcklein!



aber bitte mit angezogener hose...


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> COOL danke
> 
> find ich spitze
> und wie fangen wir an???



Sofort!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Sofort!



Adresse bitte ;-)


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Sofort!





nicht wann sondern WIE???????

hab nämlich keine ahnung??!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> aber bitte mit angezogener hose...




Pah Hosen werden überbewertet!

Lass ihn im Wind baumeln mein Freund! Lass ihn baumeln!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> hab nämlich keine ahnung??!!!!!!!!!



hab ich dir noch nich genug beigebracht!?


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> nicht wann sondern WIE???????
> 
> hab nämlich keine ahnung??!!!!!!!!!




Fragst du mich wie wir ihn zum weinen bringen?
Er ist dein Freund du kennst ihn besser!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

das doofe is, ich kann nich weinen!
im ernst, ich kann das nich - frag Jacky


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> hab ich dir noch nich genug beigebracht!?





beigebracht dich zum weinen zu brigen oder wie???


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> beigebracht dich zum weinen zu brigen oder wie???



achso ihr redet garnicht über Sex...
na dann^.^


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Fragst du mich wie wir ihn zum weinen bringen?
> Er ist dein Freund du kennst ihn besser!





hmm stimmt *g*

*überleg*

*denk*<----- was ist des???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> das doofe is, ich kann nich weinen!
> im ernst, ich kann das nich - frag Jacky


 
Flöcklein stimmt das?


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> achso ihr redet garnicht über Sex...
> na dann^.^




sammal an was denkscht du?????


du bist ................!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> *denk*<----- was ist des???



denken is, wenn wir bei mir sind - es uns gemütlich machen
und du anfängst zu sagen:

Sag mal schatz, is dir schonmal aufgefallen das die eine steckdose schwarz und die andere weiß is

ITS CALLED DENKEN


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Flöcklein stimmt das?






jo leider!!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

flöcklein muss da zustimmen


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> jo leider!!!!!
> 
> 
> flöcklein muss da zustimmen



owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mirs handgelenk gebrochen und mir dabei nochn arsch abgelacht..omfg


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> denken is, wenn wir bei mir sind - es uns gemütlich machen
> und du anfängst zu sagen:
> 
> Sag mal schatz, is dir schonmal aufgefallen das die eine steckdose schwarz und die andere weiß is
> ...





hey des is fies mir war halt langweilig!!!!


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> sammal an was denkscht du?????
> du bist ................!!!!!!!!!



Da hast du dir einen echten Lausbengel geangelt! Denkt nur ans pimpern!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Da hast du dir einen echten Lausbengel geangelt! Denkt nur ans pimpern!




Jaa irgendwie schon!!

muss ich daa jetzt nachdenklich werden????


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> jo leider!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mist! Wie ich diese harten Jungs hasse!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> hey des is fies mir war halt langweilig!!!!




ACH DANKE DAS DIR LANGWEILIG IS BEI MIR!
bin also ein langweiler coooooooool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ACH DANKE DAS DIR LANGWEILIG IS BEI MIR!
> bin also ein langweiler coooooooool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich net gesagt/geschrieben!!!!!!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Mist! Wie ich diese harten Jungs hasse!



ich bin nicht hart, ganz im gegenteil - ich kann nur nich weinen ^.^


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> hab ich net gesagt/geschrieben!!!!!!





F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> hey des is fies mir war halt langweilig!!!!



?


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

/sign Lurock!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

Wer is denn am Samstag eingeschlafen, du oder ich?


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> ?





das ER ein langweiler is ahb ich net gesagt!!!!


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Stehen wir hier kurz vor einer Beziehungskrise?
Wird das junge Paar sich trennen?
Kann Ähmm die Beziehung noch retten?

Das alles und noch viel mehr hier im Nachtschwämerthread von buffed.de!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Wer is denn am Samstag eingeschlafen, du oder ich?




DU und ich!!!!!


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> das ER ein langweiler is ahb ich net gesagt!!!!


Kannst du aber ruhig machen, hast ja auch recht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Stehen wir hier kurz vor einer Beziehungskrise?
> Wird das junge Paar sich trennen?
> Kann Ähmm die Beziehung noch retten?
> 
> Das alles und noch viel mehr hier im Nachtschwämerthread von buffed.de!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> DU und ich!!!!!



aber wer hat gesagt "ich kann nich mehr" ???
und das "schon" beim 2. mal??


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kannst du aber ruhig machen, hast ja auch recht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





SICHER????


nee er is es aber nicht!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Stehen wir hier kurz vor einer Beziehungskrise?
> Wird das junge Paar sich trennen?
> Kann Ähmm die Beziehung noch retten?
> 
> Das alles und noch viel mehr hier im Nachtschwämerthread von buffed.de!



ach was,
wir veräppeln uns nur ^.^


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> aber wer hat gesagt "ich kann nich mehr" ???
> und das "schon" beim 2. mal??





hey !!!!!!!!!!!


tzz  ich geh jetzt!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

im ernst?

sorry, war zuviel geredet

tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> SICHER????
> nee er is es aber nicht!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, du kennst mich halt noch nicht.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nimms nicht ernst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> hey !!!!!!!!!!!
> tzz  ich geh jetzt!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Nein Flöcklein bleib!

Deine feminine Aura verzaubert diesen Thread und macht ihn tausend mal interessanter!

(Ja auch ich kann schleimen)


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2008)

Jungs, Netiquette und so... 

von wegen "pimpern" und dem Kram oO


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Jungs, Netiquette und so...
> 
> von wegen "pimpern" und dem Kram oO


Was hast du gegen pimpern? Das ist doch nett...


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Jungs, Netiquette und so...
> 
> von wegen "pimpern" und dem Kram oO



Ich wars nich das war Flöckens Macker! 
Der is voll versaut und so!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth, du liest mit?
scheint wohl sehr interessant zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Truxx schrieb:


> halt du doch dein fettes maul ich fick dein leben du b*****d!
> ich brech dir die beine und schieb sie deiner mudda in arsch!


Junge, mach langsam...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Nein Flöcklein bleib!
> 
> Deine feminine Aura verzaubert diesen Thread und macht ihn tausend mal interessanter!
> 
> (Ja auch ich kann schleimen)





des war soo gemein von ihm!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(süßer schleimer!!)


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Carcharoth, du liest mit?
> scheint wohl sehr interessant zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich überfliege euren Müll nur... 

Ihr solltet euch lieber im IRC treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Truxx schrieb:


> halt du doch dein fettes maul ich fick dein leben du b*****d!
> ich brech dir die beine und schieb sie deiner mudda in arsch!



Da hatte heute wohl jemand Aggro zum Frühstück hm?


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> des war soo gemein von ihm!!!



Es Tut mir LEID!


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> des war soo gemein von ihm!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja ich weiß Flöckchen das war wirklich fies von ihm...


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Da hatte heute wohl jemand Aggro zum Frühstück hm?


Thront hat ihm ins Müsli gepisst...


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2008)

Truxx schrieb:


> halt du doch dein fettes maul ich fick dein leben du b*****d!
> ich brech dir die beine und schieb sie deiner mudda in arsch!



Gz. Du kriegst Pause für deine Kreativen Ergüsse. 8 Posts und 6 davon mit Schimpfwörtern.. nice oO


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Thront hat ihm ins Müsli gepisst...



xD


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß Flöckchen das war wirklich fies von ihm...


Hör mal auf zu schleimen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Gz. Du kriegst Pause für deine Kreativen Ergüsse. 8 Posts und 6 davon mit Schimpfwörtern.. nice oO



Carcharoth ist unser man, weil er Perma-Banns verteilen kann!!
Carchaaaaaaa ROTH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hör mal auf zu schleimen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenigschtes is er lieb zu mir!!!

au wenns ein schleimer isch!!!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

oha......


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hör mal auf zu schleimen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich und schleimen? 
Wo hab ich jemals geschleimt?


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Carcharoth ist unser man, weil er Perma-Banns verteilen kann!!
> Carchaaaaaaa ROTH!!!!!!!!!!!!



Und du kriegst Pause für deinen Post der nur aus "xD" bestand und weil du n Schleimer bist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        















Just kidding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

carcharoth jetzt im ernst?


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> wenigschtes is er lieb zu mir!!!
> 
> au wenns ein schleimer isch!!!




Hehe.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> carcharoth jetzt im ernst?



Du hast ne Leseschwäche, mh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

joa ich geh dann ma...
viel spaß euch beiden in der zukunft und so...


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> wenigschtes is er lieb zu mir!!!
> 
> au wenns ein schleimer isch!!!


Bin ich denn nicht liep zu dir?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bin ich denn nicht liep zu dir?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





doch du auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sehr lieb *g*


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

Gute Nacht @ All 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bin ich denn nicht liep zu dir?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ey das is unfair!

Ich hab auch keine süßen Tiere gepostet um zu schleimen!


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Gute Nacht @ All
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja Nacht und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> doch du auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jetzt weiß ich gar net was ich sagen soll...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Ey das is unfair!
> 
> Ich hab auch keine süßen Tiere gepostet um zu schleimen!




jetzt net streiten
ich bleib bei meinem schatz


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

He Lurock ich glaub sie mag uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> jetzt net streiten
> ich bleib bei meinem schatz




Kannst du ja auch niemand zwingt dich ihn zu verlassen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> He Lurock ich glaub sie mag uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schlag ein, Kumpel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> He Lurock ich glaub sie mag uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




KLAR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

ich sag ja: ich bin ein ungeliebtes kind gottes ^.^


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ich sag ja: ich bin ein ungeliebtes kind gottes ^.^




mitleid tour?? *g*


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Beiträge: 62




übertreibs ned!


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> mitleid tour??


Wie bei den Simpsons,

als der Barney seine Ex rettet und im Hubschrauber davon fliegt...

Wer die Folge kennt verstehts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> mitleid tour?? *g*




Fall nicht drauf rein Flöcklein!

(Cool das reimt sich)


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie bei den Simpsons,
> 
> als der Barney seine Ex rettet und im Hubschrauber davon fliegt...
> 
> ...




Dafür gibts ein fettes LOL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Fall nicht drauf rein Flöcklein!
> 
> (Cool das reimt sich)




und alles was sicht reimt is gut!!
sagt pumuckel immer!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Dafür gibts ein fettes LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, als ichs mir vorgestellt hab... LOL!111elf


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> und alles was sicht reimt is gut!!
> sagt pumuckel immer!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hurra Hurra der Pumuckel ist wieder da!
Hurra Hurra der Pumuckel ist da!
Am liebsten treibt er Schabanack, Leute ärgern nicht zu knapp
Schwupps schon ist die Pfeife weg, wer hat die wohl wegesteckt?
Hurra Hurra der Pumuckel ist da!


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Hurra Hurra der Pumuckel ist wieder da!
> Hurra Hurra der Pumuckel ist da!
> Am liebsten treibt er Schabanack, Leute ärgern nicht zu knapp
> Schwupps schon ist die Pfeife weg, wer hat die wohl wegesteckt?
> Hurra Hurra der Pumuckel ist da!


Boah, das triieeeft, Junge, das triieeeft...


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Hurra Hurra der Pumuckel ist wieder da!
> Hurra Hurra der Pumuckel ist da!
> Am liebsten treibt er Schabanack, Leute ärgern nicht zu knapp
> Schwupps schon ist die Pfeife weg, wer hat die wohl wegesteckt?
> Hurra Hurra der Pumuckel ist da!




LOL
du kennsch des is jaa cool!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Danke, als ichs mir vorgestellt hab... LOL!111elf




Im Hubschrauber? Die zwei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Im Hubschrauber? Die zwei?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jep...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Üüüübel....^^


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> LOL
> du kennsch des is jaa cool!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Ey wer kennt Pumuckel nicht?

Der Kerl is Hammer! 

Und Meister Eder erst!

 Ach ich komm wieder ins schwärmen...


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Ey wer kennt Pumuckel nicht?
> 
> Der Kerl is Hammer!
> 
> ...


Oh man, du Schleeeeiiimer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Ey wer kennt Pumuckel nicht?
> 
> Der Kerl is Hammer!
> 
> ...




warum??

schwäremen is doch nix schlimmes!!!

der arme meister eder wird soo oft als doof dagestellt

weil er immer mit dem pumuckel redet aber keiner sieht ihn!!


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh man, du Schleeeeiiimer...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich und schleimen?

Entschuldige mal ds ist meine romantische Ader...


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh man, du Schleeeeiiimer...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lass ihn doch wenn ihm spaß macht!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> warum??
> 
> schwäremen is doch nix schlimmes!!!
> 
> ...




Ja voll fies oder?

Aber weißt du auch warum der Pumuckel beim Meister Eder wohnt?

ja das is die 1 Million Yen Frage


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> lass ihn doch wenn ihm spaß macht!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Okay, aber ich bleib hier und passe auf dich auf, dass du mir nicht in seinem Schleim ertrinkst!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Okay, aber ich bleib hier und passe auf dich auf, dass du mir nicht in seinem Schleim ertrinkst!




is aber lieb von dir


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Okay, aber ich bleib hier und passe auf dich auf, dass du mir nicht in seinem Schleim ertrinkst!



Was würde Flöcklein nur ohne dich machen Lurock?


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> is aber lieb von dir





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: @ Ähmm, ist da Ironie in deinem Post?


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Ja voll fies oder?
> 
> Aber weißt du auch warum der Pumuckel beim Meister Eder wohnt?
> 
> ja das is die 1 Million Yen Frage




nee aber dafür kann man in internet nachschaun




 Pumuckl

Der Titelheld „Pumuckl“ ist ein rothaariger Kobold, der beim Schreinermeister Franz Eder lebt, seit er an 

dessen Leimtopf kleben geblieben ist. Dadurch wurde der kleine Nachfahre der Klabautermänner für den 

Schreiner sichtbar und ist durch ein Koboldsgesetz verpflichtet, fortan bei ihm zu bleiben.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rischtisch erkannt...


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

boah bist du toll,
bekomm ich ein autogramm?


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wer weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> nee aber dafür kann man in internet nachschaun
> Pumuckl
> 
> Der Titelheld „Pumuckl“ ist ein rothaariger Kobold, der beim Schreinermeister Franz Eder lebt, seit er an
> ...




Hey du schummelst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nagut du darfst das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> boah bist du toll,
> bekomm ich ein autogramm?



Von mir?


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Was würde Flöcklein nur ohne dich machen Lurock?





gute frage 

ich würde ertrinken vor lauter schleimerei



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

da war ein spammer zwischendrin..


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

siehe eins über mir


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Hey du schummelst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich darf schummel  jahu!!!!!!


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> wer weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das mit dem "Ist da Ironie" war an wen anders gerichtet.
Wenn du dich auf das Smilie beziehst: Ich weiß es... *rrrr* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> siehe eins über mir



Ach den Kleinen Hosematz hab ich gar nicht gesehn...

Jetzt aber husch ins Bett Kleiner bevor Mami merkt das du noch aufbist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

.. ich zieh grad schuhe an, mami wird merken das ich garnich mehr da bin wenn sie schaut


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber nur weil du ein Mädchen bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

MAtze sagt er macht alles falsch !!!!!


des stimmt net ich brauch hilfe!!!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Aber nur weil du ein Mädchen bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






bist aber knädig!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> .. ich zieh grad schuhe an, mami wird merken das ich garnich mehr da bin wenn sie schaut



Ich meinte nicht dich sondern unseren scheinbar leicht reizbaren Kollegen hier


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Ich meinte nicht dich sondern unseren scheinbar leicht reizbaren Kollegen hier



achso


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

unser kollege hat gelernt wie man ein zitat einfügt
*klatsch*


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> meine mami schlaegt dir gleich deine haessliche fresse ein!


Uuuh geil, da steht deine Mami drauf was? Hat se bestimmt im Knast gelernt!


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> meine mami schlaegt dir gleich deine haessliche fresse ein!



Ist deine Mami die,die Immer LKWs im DSF zieht?


( sy aber der musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

Christ, Jude?


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> MISSGEBURT???


Mamma Capslock aus du halbstarkes Currywürstchen!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Matze bidde geh nemmer auser haus

ich liebe dich doch

aber des von vorhin des war nemmer fair!!!

des hat mich ziehmlich angekotzt!!!


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> MISSGEBURT???




Wer im Glashaus sitzt...


















sollte seine Toilette im Keller haben


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Matze bidde geh nemmer auser haus
> 
> ich liebe dich doch
> 
> ...



weiß ich doch
nur mich kotzts ann das ich immer übertreiben muss -.-


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> warst du der der so geroechelt hat als du sie im hals hattest?



mach dir lieber schonma nen neuen account..


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> ja von deiner mudda sie heist klaus und is die staerkste im knast!


Hey, cool, dann bist der Sohn von der dicken Gisel? Uuuiuiui, watn Brocken, ich erinner mich...


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

hastn /report ..


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> missgeburt^2???



Nana wo ist den deine gute Erziehung hin?


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> hastn /report ..


Ich hab schon 4 mal reportet...


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

carcharoth is grad mit schildi beschäftigt..


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

oh man hat der kindergarten auch geschlossen???


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> ich hab noch paar keine angst...und genug freunde : murrat ali achmed und klaus




Kenn ich alle aussem Popoclub...


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> ich hab noch paar keine angst...und genug freunde : murrat ali achmed und *klaus*


Meine Mama ist nicht dein Freund!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> ich hab noch paar keine angst...und genug freunde : murrat ali achmed und klaus



erzähl mir mehr über deine halbstarken freunde, bitte!
ich schau dir nur in die augen und du rennst freiwillig in mein Messer
stirb einfach


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> oh man hat der kindergarten auch geschlossen???


Keine Angst Flöckchen, ich beschütze dich! Der kann dir nichts antun!


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> oh man hat der kindergarten auch geschlossen???




Ich nehme es an.

Um halb 2 Nachts sind nur wenige Kindergärten noch in Betrieb..


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

bis heute irgendwann

ciao..


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> du gefaellst mir komm doch ma zu mir nach hause und fick meine schwester!


Hab ich schon, gestern gegen 15 Uhr...


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Keine Angst Flöckchen, ich beschütze dich! Der kann dir nichts antun!




Lurock

danke tausend danke!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> Lurock
> 
> danke tausend danke!!!!!
> 
> ...


Mach ich doch gerne, Schnuggi... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Keine Angst Flöckchen, ich beschütze dich! Der kann dir nichts antun!






F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> Lurock
> 
> danke tausend danke!!!!!
> 
> ...



Vergiss den gutem Ähmm nicht.
Ich war mal Preisboxer in Vietnam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> ZOMPFG OLOLOL DA HATTE JEMAND NEN LITERARISCHEN ERGUSS!
> MEINE FREUNDE FLAMEN NUR UND SCHLAGEN NICH!




Wenn du deine flamenden Freunde rufst Kumpelblase dann ruf ich meine!

Los Lurock,Minatirit,Tabalugagucker und Thront attacke flamen wir sie tot!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Vergiss den gutem Ähmm nicht.
> Ich war mal Preisboxer in Vietnam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ähmm wird schon nicht sauer du boxer du


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> WO BLEIBEN EURE BANNER DENN???
> FLAMMER FTW!!!



You make bunny cry 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> Ähmm wird schon nicht sauer du boxer du



Du solltest mal meinen Durchtranierten Körper sehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann mit meinem Hintern Nüsse knacken!


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> WAR KLAR DAS DU KEINE RL FREUNDE HAST...


Deine Eltern hatten wohl vor der Heirat schon denselben Nachnamen, wa?


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> WAR KLAR DAS DU KEINE RL FREUNDE HAST...



ERSCHIESS DICH EINFACH JUNGE
DU NERVST
VERZIEH DICH
HAST DU NICHTS BESSERES ZUTUN?
GEH ZU DEINEN PUNK FREUNDEN UND MACH EIN AUF COOL ODER
HÖR DEIN SCHEISS HIP HOP JOJO MOTHERFUCKER
ERSCHIESS DICH
STIRB
LASS DICH VERGASEN
SONST KOMM ICH UND MACH DAS
HAST DU DAS VERSTANDEN DU AUSHILFSPAUSENCLOWN?


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> WAR KLAR DAS DU KEINE RL FREUNDE HAST...




Aber du...


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ERSCHIESS DICH EINFACH JUNGE
> DU NERVST
> VERZIEH DICH
> HAST DU NICHTS BESSERES ZUTUN?
> ...



Ruhig Brauner lass dich nich provozieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Omg Leute, mein Flame war am stilvollsten...


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Ruhig Brauner lass dich nich provozieren



bin aber gerade tierisch angepisst


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (6. Februar 2008)

also ich geh jetzt!!!!

hab euch alle lieb bis auf          aw7opj


gute nacht und träumt was schönes


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

passt


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> also ich geh jetzt!!!!
> 
> hab euch alle lieb bis auf          aw7opj
> gute nacht und träumt was schönes


Gute Naacht, träum du auch was Schönes! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Gute Naacht, träum du auch was Schönes!



süß satan hat doch gefühle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> also ich geh jetzt!!!!
> 
> hab euch alle lieb bis auf          aw7opj
> gute nacht und träumt was schönes



Nachti nacht Flöcklein

Und denk immer dran:

Bleib cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

keep it real


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> süß satan hat doch gefühle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab mir diese Gefühlsdusleien von euch Erdlingen hier auf so nem Zettel aufgeschrieben...


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> wooo schlagkraeftige antwort




Ich wollte dich nicht überfordern Kumpel


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Ich hab mir diese Gefühlsdusleien von euch Erdlingen hier auf so nem Zettel aufgeschrieben



und ich heiß Jesus Christus


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> und ich heiß Jesus Christus


Dacht ich mir!


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> und ich heiß Jesus Christus



Das erklärt so einiges


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

Blut: Iss es!
        Trink es!
        Rieche es!
        Schmecke es!
        zieh es dem Christen aus den Adern, auf welchen er einen
        qualvollen tod erleide


Stirb Christ!
Stirb Jude!
Stirb Moslem!
Sieg... okay stop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> du kleines gelecktes wuerstchen willst es mit mir aufnehmen?
> komm her...


Haha, geil! Jetzt gehts zur Sache... *stampf stampf*


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Mitglied seit: vor 47 Minuten



nicht nur deine artikulation is behindert,
sondern die von deinem profil auch


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> woher weisst n des???



Wir wissen so einiges über dich Hans-Peter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> woher weisst n des???


Guck ma unter der Vorwahl 0190 im Telefonbuch, deine Eltern sind auf Seite 17.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Februar 2008)

Ein Jammer das ich jetzt schlafen gehe. Die Zurschaustellung der schon längst ausgestorben geglaubten Urtriebe hätte den frühen Morgen richtig interessant machen können.

Naja vertröste ich mich eben auf nachher. Ich bitte diese Menage-a-trois schön fleißig zu sein.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

Lieh Geis!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

gib mir mal bitte deine adresse


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Lieh Geis!


Huch, ich steh zufällig aufm Kopf... pöööööööööööööööööööööhser KUCHEN!


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> emo? meine schwarze seele frisst mich von innen auf... die angst uebermannt mich... und so?
> wenn ich so n knecht wie du waer wuerd ich kein bild von mir ins netz stellen... haste da zum ersten mal den himmel gesehen?


Emo? Nazi, du Trottel! Omfg, dumm wie ein Fischbrötchen! Da steht ja schon fast "Sieg H***"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ich hab dir was in dein Gästebuch geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schreibst bei mir auch was rein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> dann sei stolz auf einen kranken fuehrer!


Arg, ich doch nicht... *doh* ... KUCHEN!!!!!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

woher hast du das video? -.-


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

aha?


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> sry falscher scheisshaufen...


Tja, der Scheißhaufen ist schlauer als du... peinlich...


----------



## Noxiel (6. Februar 2008)

Du warst mir jetzt zwei Reports wert Ciliu. Ich hoffe sie fallen bei der Administration auf fruchtbaren Boden. 

Du bist ein echtes Original. Und sollte mein Report wirklich etwas bewirken, so will ich nur sichergehen, dass du dich bei den richtigen Leuten bedankst.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ey aw7oji du hast immer noch nichts in mein Gästebuch geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Du warst mir jetzt zwei Reports wert Ciliu. Ich hoffe sie fallen bei der Administration auf fruchtbaren Boden.
> 
> Du bist ein echtes Original. Und sollte mein Report wirklich etwas bewirken, so will ich nur sichergehen, dass du dich bei den richtigen Leuten bedankst.



hm moment Wayne klingelt!


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> hm moment Wayne klingelt!



So spät?
Was will der denn um die Uhrzeit von dir?


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

Chainsaw Gutsfuk!


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> So spät?
> Was will der denn um die Uhrzeit von dir?


Das willst du nicht wissen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

hallo sagen ^.^


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das willst du nicht wissen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein ich verkneif mir den Kommentar dazu.....


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> och gottchen ich bin doof??? soll ich jez weinen?


´
hm spielst du pala?
scheinst mir so der "weiß nich" typ zu sein




> das Kommentar



vorallem DAS kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> och gottchen ich bin doof??? soll ich jez weinen?


Lol? Du weinst seit mehreren Seiten rum, weil dein alter Acc gelöscht worden ist...


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> och gottchen ich bin doof??? soll ich jez weinen?



Ja ne musst nich.

Harte Kinder weinen nicht hat dir das dein Bewährungshelfer nicht beigebracht?


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ´
> 
> vorallem DAS kommentar
> 
> ...



Jaja is gut auch Gott macht Fehler ich editiers ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

Vater? bist du es?


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Jaja is gut auch *Gott* macht Fehler ich editiers ja schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schon wieder ein Fehler... Das markierte gibts nicht.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Vater? bist du es?



Nein.



Lurock schrieb:


> Schon wieder ein Fehler... Das markierte gibts nicht.



Doch ich bin ein heidnischer Gott mich gibts wohl


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> was bist du? hm aeh da vorne hm da stehn 3 typen hm charge!
> hm ein schaf ....hau ma mal drauf!
> oh hm ein gefrohrenes schaf hm komisch hm draufhaun!



jo richtig, Defftank


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> was bist du? hm aeh da vorne hm da stehn 3 typen hm charge!
> hm ein schaf ....hau ma mal drauf!
> oh hm ein gefrohrenes schaf hm komisch hm draufhaun!



Magst du Barlow auch?


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> was bist du? hm aeh da vorne hm da stehn 3 typen hm charge!
> hm ein schaf ....hau ma mal drauf!
> oh hm ein gefrohrenes schaf hm komisch hm draufhaun!


Oh man, das ist total falsch, der arme Barlow hätte sich im Grabe umgedreht, wenn er denn tot wäre...


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

Ist es kalt,
lass es stehn
taumelt es,
weitergehn

lass das schäfchen machen sein schläfchen
und wirf aufs schweinchen keine steinchen.

DAS HILFT WIRKLICH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Ist es kalt,
> lass es stehn
> taumelt es,
> weitergehn
> ...



Ja wenn man ein Volltrottel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> bist du legasteniker?



Alf hat gelernt sich zu artikulieren!


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Alf hat gelernt sich zu artikulieren!


Ncihts gegen Alf!


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> bist du legasteniker?



Was bist du K-anal-reiniger?


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

Wenn der Vollmond scheint in finst'rer Nacht,
Hör' ich wie die Wälder klingen!
Wenn der Tod über den selben wacht,
hör ich die Nachtgeschöpfe singen!

Niemand weiß, wer ich wirklich bin!
Niemand hält das Böse auf!
Niemand weiß, dass ich ein Werwolf bin
Und das Grauen nimmt seinen Lauf!

Blut und Tote überall im Land
Keine weiße Macht kann mich bezwingen!
Eine schwarz-graue Pfote formt sich aus meiner Hand
Ihr könnt meinem Blutdurst nicht entrinnen!

Ich stille meine Gier mit Menschenfleisch,
mit Zyklon B, mit Gift und Blut!
Willst du mich, so komm' in mein Reich,
deine Eingeweide schmecken sicher gut!

Im Wald hört niemand der Opfer Schrei!
Wieder ist die graus'ge Tat vollbracht!
Der Toten letzte Worte waren "Gott steh' mir bei"
Und der Vollmond scheint in finst'rer Nacht


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Wenn der Vollmond scheint in finst'rer Nacht,
> Hör' ich wie die Wälder klingen!
> Wenn der Tod über den selben wacht,
> hör ich die Nachtgeschöpfe singen!
> ...



Deine Texte machen mir Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

Ich post mal den kompletten liedtext
von dem lied, das Lurock in seiner Rechten Signaturhälfte stehn hat..


Keuchend, sich mit Trägheit schleppend
Nähert sich der rote Tod
Grinsend, seine Fäulnis leckend
Lechzt er nach der Opfer Blut
Niemand kann ich kommen sehen
Juden, Christen, alle gleich.
Keiner wird ihm je entkommen
Alle holt er in sein Reich !

Schreiend und sich würgend winden
Opfer ihren Tod nun finden
Der Rote sitz auf der Totenschar
Die Pocken morden wunderbar !

Ohne Gnade, schreiend lachend
Er sich seine Opfer greift
Niemand kann ihm je entkommen
Seine Forte totrot heißt !
Denn nach dem Tode kommt kein Jenseits
Der Rote hält die Seelen fest
Seine Brüder nicht weniger blutig
Ihre Namen Fäulnis und Pest !


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> wenn man es sich bis zum naechsten pull merken koennte...



für mana pausen hab ich nen intelligenz EQ dabei,
das ich das nich vergess ^.^


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Ich post mal den kompletten liedtext
> von dem lied, das Lurock in seiner Rechten Signaturhälfte stehn hat..
> 
> .....


Wegen dir werd ich noch aufgefordert meine Sig zu ändern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Ich post mal den kompletten liedtext
> von dem lied, das Lurock in seiner Rechten Signaturhälfte stehn hat..
> Keuchend, sich mit Trägheit schleppend
> Nähert sich der rote Tot
> ...



So ich hab was an deinem Text geändert wenn du die Veränderung findest verat ich dir ein Geheimnis


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

dan schnell noch einen

Herr des Krieges, Herr der Nacht
Wenn der Morgen dämmert, es beginnt die Schlacht
Gegen Untermenschen, doch nichts stoppt unsern Lauf
Gott Jahwe, wir schlitzen Deinen Bastard auf
Der Sieg ist unser
Südland wird fallen, wie schon Ostland fiel
Es auszulöschen, das ist unser Ziel
Israel, Juda im Schmutz vernichtet
Die Legionen des Schicksals haben sie alle gerichtet
Welch` Massaker, Blut und Nukleare Feuer
Wir sind Nordlands Wölfe, wahre Ungeheuer
Auf dem Kriegspfad, bewaffnet mit Schwertern aus Stahl
Bringend Verderben, und Tod und ewige Qual
Wir sind die Herren des Kriegs, die Herren der Nacht
Wenn der Morgen dämmert, beginnt die Schlacht
Gegen Untermenschen, doch nichts stoppt unsern Lauf
Gott Jahwe, wir schlitzen Deinen Bastard auf
Der Sieg ist unser


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> So ich hab was an deinem text geändert wenn du die Veränderung findest verat ich dir ein Geheimnis


Aus Forke wurde Forte!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

ja habs immernoch nich geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm - nicht deine musik, was?


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> du? kindergartenkind? kann da einer nich silbentrennen?



Wir müssen unsere magischen Kräfte K-anal-lisieren!




Lurock schrieb:


> Aus Forke wurde Forte!



Nein das wars nicht


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> ....
> Nein das wars nicht





> Hotten Totten Blutmücke!


LOL!


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Ähmm - nicht deine musik, was?



Nein mir fehlt das gute alte utz utz utz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ok Lurock hats gefunden jetzt verrat ich euch ein Geheimnis....


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Ok Lurock hats gefunden jetzt verrat ich euch ein Geheimnis....


Man bin ich gut...! Lass hören!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

ach das kenn ich,

das is doch die musik wo dann so moves wie Heckenschere,
Kettensäge, Touch the Sky, Basketball, Wos´my  Handy?,
Ich kenn den ganzen Club

drin vorkommen oda?


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Man bin ich gut...! Lass hören!



Also...mein richtiger Name isr Philipp!! Tadam!
Tolles Geheimnis was? Darfste aber keinem sagen ok?



Ciliu schrieb:


> ach das kenn ich,
> 
> das is doch die musik wo dann so moves wie Heckenschere,
> Kettensäge, Touch the Sky, Basketball, Wos´my  Handy?,
> ...



Ja so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

ich mag House/Techno ach ich kann das nich unterscheiden..
bin im Thema musik sehr vielfältig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

aber bin ma off, machts gut - Ciao


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ich mag House/Techno ach ich kann das nich unterscheiden..
> bin im Thema musik sehr vielfältig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaubst du wirklich ich höre solchen Mist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich höre wesentlich bessere Musik^^


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

so Punk und Emocore?


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock was los? Hat dich das Geheimnis so erschüttert das du nicht mehr antworten kannst?


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

er war auf gut deutsch gesagt pissen


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> so Punk und Emocore?



Zillertahler Schürzenjäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

sicher das es die Schürzenjäger und nicht die Tü..hunter sind?


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Lurock was los? Hat dich das Geheimnis so erschüttert das du nicht mehr antworten kannst?



Was? Wo? Flöckchen, hier? NEEEIIIN!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> size=7]ICH FICK EURE DRECKIGEN NAZI EMO UND ALLE ANDEREN LEBEN.ICH FLAME EUCH ALLE MANN.........ALLE ALLE ALLE MANN.....IHR SEIT VERSCHISSENE HURENSOEHNE UND EURE MUETTER SIND FETTE MISSGEBURTEN ....VAETER HABT IHR KEINE IHR WURDET IN UND AUS SCHEISSE GEBOREN.....ALSO GUT NACHT MEINE SCHATZIS
> PWND N00BZ ROFLKOPTER ROFLMAO I M U33R U33R L33D




vorhin hast noch gesagt du und deine freunde ihr würdet nich flamen

was is nu los Murat?


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

aw7opj schrieb:


> ICH FICK EURE DRECKIGEN NAZI EMO UND ALLE ANDEREN LEBEN.ICH FLAME EUCH ALLE MANN.........ALLE ALLE ALLE MANN.....IHR SEIT VERSCHISSENE HURENSOEHNE UND EURE MUETTER SIND FETTE MISSGEBURTEN ....VAETER HABT IHR KEINE IHR WURDET IN UND AUS SCHEISSE GEBOREN.....ALSO GUT NACHT MEINE SCHATZIS
> PWND N00BZ ROFLKOPTER ROFLMAO I M U33R U33R L33D




Spaar mal auf ne Tastertur mit tollen Knöpfchen wie Ä oder Ü oder vielleicht auch Ö 
Weissu?Dann muddu nid imma Vaeter schreiben sondern kannst Väter schreiben.

Geht schneller und sieht besser aus


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Spaar mal auf ne Tastertur mit tollen Knöpfchen wie Ä oder Ü oder vielleicht auch Ö
> Weissu?Dann muddu nid imma Vaeter schreiben sondern kannst Väter schreiben.
> 
> Geht schneller und sieht besser aus



*totlach*
100% signed xD


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> sicher das es die Schürzenjäger und nicht die Tü..hunter sind?



Woher wusste ich nur das du jetzt mit denen kommst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Woher wusste ich nur das du jetzt mit denen kommst?



vllt. weil ich ein Fascho bin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



N.A.Z.I.:

Natürlich
Anständig
Zuverlässig
Intelligent


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> vllt. weil ich ein Fascho bin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Toll du kannst Sachen von T-Shirts abschreiben die nicht mal dir sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

ui hab ne verwarnung,
war wohl doch bissl zu krass..
ich zügel mich ma wieder sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (6. Februar 2008)

So ... aw7opj darf sich einen neuen Account zulegen zum flamen und Ciliu hat eine Verwarnung für seinen Nazi Mist.

Und jetzt würde ich euch raten wieder halbwegs vernünftig zu posten.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Ciliu hat eine Verwarnung für seinen Nazi Mist.



weiß auch nich was in mich gefahren ist,
tut mir leid.. normalerweise prahl ich das nich so offen rum *schäm*


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> weiß auch nich was in mich gefahren ist,
> tut mir leid.. normalerweise prahl ich das nich so offen rum *schäm*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NEEEEIIIINN!! NIIIIEE!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

ne lurock echt nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ne lurock echt nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie oft wurdest du wegen deine Sig von Mods angesprochen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und immernoch haste Absurd drin, soviel zu nicht offen zeigen...


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

N.A.Z.I.

    Nerventötender
    Angeber
    Zerstört
    Internetanschluss



Bin ich cool oder was?


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

9 Mal -.-


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> N.A.Z.I.
> 
> Nerventötender
> Angeber
> ...



Naja... das hast du aber aus der letzten Tonne gezogen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

wie isn des wetter bei euch?


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und jetzt würde ich euch raten wieder halbwegs vernünftig zu posten.




Oh Gott das wird schwer...


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> wie isn des wetter bei euch?



Schwarz


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Oh Gott das wird schwer...



ich mag dich doch, hast du ICQ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> wie isn des wetter bei euch?


Es stürmt und pisst... also gut und bei dir?


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ich mag dich doch, hast du ICQ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Öhm.....Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

Hm keine ahnung, mich trennen zich wände..quatsch
eine holzwand zwischen unter-und aussenwelt..
kP muss mal nen testkaninchen rausschicken, gucken obs überlebt


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Öhm.....Nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Glaub ich dir net!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Öhm.....Nein



schade..:'( :'( :'(


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ok wenn euch soviel an mir liegt lade ich es mir runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Ok wenn euch soviel an mir liegt lade ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was lädts du? Sry, ist schon 20 vor 3...^^


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

juhu! bald gibts frühstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> juhu! bald gibts frühstück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo, Pizza von vor 2 Stunden...


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was lädts du? Sry, ist schon 20 vor 3...^^



Du mekst aber auch alles


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

Warme Brötchen mit Käse, Quark+Marmelade oder Nutella,
zur freien auswahl!

KH FTW!


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Du mekst aber auch alles


Tut mir Leid, du hast zu langsam editet....^^


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

muss man das verstehen?


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> muss man das verstehen?


Mmh?


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> muss man das verstehen?



Insiderwitze


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

muss man das verstehen? †


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> muss man das verstehen? †


GZ!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

wozu?


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> †



Cheater!


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> wozu?


Über 900 Posts, hast du mir übrigens eben im aisiehquuh verzählt...


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

¿ W00t?


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Über 900 Posts, hast du mir übrigens eben im aisiehquuh verzählt...



hmm??
achso dazu GZ.. joa thx..


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ich hab gerade gemerkt das World of Warcraft immer noch im Hintergrund 
läuft.

Cool was?


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Ich hab gerade gemerkt das World of Warcraft immer noch im Hintergrund
> läuft.
> 
> Cool was?



ich start meins grad wieda


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade gemerkt das World of Warcraft immer noch im Hintergrund
> läuft.
> 
> Cool was?


Hey, kuhl! Das wär ein Riesen-Spektakel in dem "Christen-Front-Kurier"!


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Hilfe die Fragen mich bei ICQ was zuerst dar war Henne oder Ei!

Ich bin überfordert helft mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

jap, lu spielst au grad?


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> jap, lu spielst au grad?


Ja, aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

escht?
das kann meine freundin voll gut


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Hier stand nichts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

haha


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

misti n 8:00 werden die server heruntergefahren,
heut is ja mittwoch
scheiße


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> misti n 8:00 werden die server heruntergefahren,
> heut is ja mittwoch
> scheiße


Heute? Ah, ja, scheiße, stimmt... Ooooh Fuck ich muss um 6 raus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

OK ich glaub ICQ funktioniert jetzt...


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

dann hop hop in die heier


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

ja auf gib nummer


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> OK ich glaub ICQ funktioniert jetzt...


GZ



Ciliu schrieb:


> dann hop hop in die heier


Okee..


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ja auf gib nummer


Jep, ich warte!


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ja auf gib nummer




Moment....

*hust* wo steht die?*hust*


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

serverdown in 30 sek...


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Moment....
> 
> *hust* wo steht die?*hust*



du gehst oben auf Hauptmenü Profil bearbeiten.
rechts steht icq nr die schreibst hier rein


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ok meine ICQ Nummer ist :442012243

Is bestimmt ne doofe Idee die hier rein zu posten...


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

Aber hey, nehmts mir ned übel:

ich verzisch mich jetz...
bis morgen!

221065084

is meine ICQ Nr.
Hauptmenü->Kontakt Hinzufügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hf gL


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Lieh Geis!



Ciliu, pass in Zukunft n bisschen besser auf mit dem Zeugs. Sonst bist hier schneller weg als du "Russlandfeldzug" sagen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

darf ich russlandfeldzug sagen oder werd ich dann gebanned?


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> carcharoth is grad mit schildi beschäftigt..



Auch Tiere brauchen Liebe. Das Vieh hat nicht umsonst seit drei Jahren ununterbrochen Treuestufe 6 :>


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Schit, mein Titel klappt nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

geil xD


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

Aha, und du denkst also das eine Schildkröte so ein "Tier" ist?
erzähl mir mehr über eure Beziehung!


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Schit, mein Titel klappt nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann korrigier das mal.. wenns geht ohne Fakekram ;P


@Ciliu, klick mal auf das Bild in meiner Sig. Da steht alles.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

du ich kann deine Homepage schon in und auswendig :=)
du hast schildi zB. aus Bft, also die ini in Ashenvale. ^^


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dann korrigier das mal.. wenns geht ohne Fakekram ;P
> .....


Ich wollte dieses schöne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da rein haben, kannst mir vllt helfen, das klappt net... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

HAHA LOL!!! XD


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich wollte dieses schöne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vllt. aus dem Grund weil da keine IMG-Tags erlaubt sind? Und weil dir dich sofort bannen würden weil du fakest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ciliu, brav.

Ich geh pennen. Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

nacht carcharoth nacht Schildi,
pennt ihr eig in einem bett?
vergiss nich deine Talbuksteaks in den Kühlschrank zutun!


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Vllt. aus dem Grund weil da keine IMG-Tags erlaubt sind? Und weil dir dich sofort bannen würden weil du fakest?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh, schade... naja, ein andermal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich geh pennen. Nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gn8!


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

cuu gn8


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> cuu gn8


Gn8 Hitolf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Da ich jetzt ganz allein bin geh ich jetzt auch!
Gute Nacht ihr irren Spammer!


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt ganz allein bin geh ich jetzt auch!
> Gute Nacht ihr irren Spammer!


Bin zwar noch da, aber okay, Gn8!


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Mmmmh, scheinen ja echt alle weg zu sein... 
dann werd ich auch mal... 
Gn8!


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Muhahaha in wirklichkeit bin ich immer noch hier und jetzt gehört der Nachtschwärmer mir allein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bhodi (6. Februar 2008)

nicht wirklich XD


----------



## T3rrortaur3 (6. Februar 2008)

so ne shice extra wecker auf 7 gestellt und nu??
.........ralms down bis 11 -.-


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

POSTEN NUR ZWISCHEN 21 -6 uhr ERLAUBT !!! Nun ist 10.40 als du es gepostet hast ..


----------



## Fauzi (6. Februar 2008)

Dasselbe gilt für dich!!!


----------



## Thront (6. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und jetzt auch für mich . man wird uns die finger abhacken...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Moin...


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

schaut ma RTL das is nen alter kumpel von mir drin xD


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> schaut ma RTL das is nen alter kumpel von mir drin xD


Neee, da muss ich mich umdrehen...


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> schaut ma RTL das is nen alter kumpel von mir drin xD



Du kennst Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Oh mein Gott, die Rechtschreibung hat zu geschlagen und es gab Opfer!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Moppelpost...


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

tachwohl mädelZ


----------



## Saubähr (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, die Rechtschreibung hat zu geschlagen und es gab Opfer!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg wer findet sowas lustig....

Besser (!) :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach geil!


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Wtf ;d


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Saubähr schrieb:


> omg wer findet sowas lustig....


Ich soll das lustig gefunden haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Erläuter mir deine Quelle...!



Saubähr schrieb:


> Besser (!) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dem war wohl der Kaffee zu stark...


----------



## Juliy (6. Februar 2008)

Na ihr SpamLuder ?!


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Na ihr SpamLuder ?!


Na du Analschakal


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (6. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Furfag!*


----------



## Sweny (6. Februar 2008)

*hustend vorbei lauf*


----------



## Juliy (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Na du Analschakal



Du Muschiuschi!


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Du Muschiuschi!



hmm kenn nen hentai der heist mucci mucci Xd


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm kenn nen hentai der heist mucci mucci Xd


Das kenn ich auch!

Aber, kennste das hier? :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (6. Februar 2008)

Wir müssen lernen uns netter zu Unterhalten sonst wird der Thread von Tikume eiskalt geschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Wir müssen lernen uns netter zu Unterhalten sonst wird der Thread von Tikume eiskalt geschlossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wohlkaum... aber recht haste! Wir sind schließlich sozial.... !


----------



## Juliy (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wohlkaum... aber recht haste! Wir sind schließlich sozial.... !



+A


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> +A


sozialA? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (6. Februar 2008)

Genau!


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Genau!


Okeee...


----------



## Juliy (6. Februar 2008)

Ich muss dringend Ka....


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

/ban juliy plx ;D

btw bin off ^^ cYa mädelZ

Viel spass


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> /ban juliy plx ;D
> 
> btw bin off ^^ cYa mädelZ
> 
> Viel spass


Gn8 Minas altes Treppenhaus!


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gn8 Minas altes Treppenhaus!



so kantig bin ich auch ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> so kantig bin ich auch ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso, dann Gn8 alte Dorfmatratze!


----------



## Juliy (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock, wie wärs mit einer Runde Sado Maso ? Meine Sukki ist scharf hässlichen Orcs den Hintern zu ownen!


----------



## Saubähr (6. Februar 2008)

Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass du das Lustig findest, nur dass es irgendeinen Deppen gibt der das Lustig findet, sinnlose Items mit Rechtschreibfehlern in BLASC hochzuladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Lurock, wie wärs mit einer Runde Sado Maso ? Meine Sukki ist scharf hässlichen Orcs den Hintern zu ownen!


Ne, keine Lust.

Bin mal weg, Gn8! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piloria (7. Februar 2008)

also irgendwie hatte ich mal gelesen die leute,die hier im thread posten wären cool und es ist immer gute laune hier.aber ich les jetzt schon den 3. abend die letzten posts hier und irgendwie putzt sich hier jeder nur gegenseitig runter? also is das jetzt nen insider thread oder is er auch für normale themen da...ohne beleidigungen?


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

hi


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> hi



ja bidde net soo viel!!!!!



HEY


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> ja bidde net soo viel!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> HEY



du übertreibst aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lurock bist du da?
komm schon digger!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> du übertreibst aber auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol
wär ich lurock was ich aber net bin würd ich antworten

"wer is hier dick"


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> "wer is hier dick"



die 327 seiten posts,
sind dick gefüllt!

hörst grad musik???


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Ich bin zwar nich Lurock aber immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

hi du nudel


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Nabend Kuchen,

Nabend Flöckchen!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

ich??? nee 
ich hör nix doch des gelabere vom fernseher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

http://de.rofl.to/slam-dunk-geht-verdammt-schief


autsch

ich hör grad musik: Nena LEUSCHDURM!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nabend Kuchen,
> 
> Nabend Flöckchen!





hi Lurock!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> hi du nudel



Erst nennst du mich Zecke jetzt Nudel sag mal willste Streit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

http://de.rofl.to/flugzeug-wird-vom-blitz-getroffen

Hammer, ein flugzeug wird vom blitz getroffen
blitzableiter funktionieren ja wirklich!?
geil


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Leute, wisst ihr was ich mich schon immer gefragt hab?

Können Meerschweinchen eigentlich stöhnen?


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Leute, wisst ihr was ich mich schon immer gefragt hab?
> 
> Können Meerschweinchen eigentlich stöhnen?



Kommt drauf an wie fest du sie gegen die Wand wirfst


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

Fiepen ja,
Quieken ja,
vor schmerz "schreien" ja,
stöhnen? musste ausprobieren..

andere frage: wie oft wäscht sich Alf in der woche?


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie fest du sie gegen die Wand wirfst


Hab ich schon, aber da ist das klatschen so laut, das es das Stöhnen, falls es da ist, übertönen würde...


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Hab ich schon, aber da ist das klatschen so laut, das es das Stöhnen, falls es da ist, übertönen würde...



zomfg


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hab ich schon, aber da ist das klatschen so laut, das es das Stöhnen, falls es da ist, übertönen würde...



Warum willst du eigentlich Meerschweinchen stöhnen hören?


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

talüüüü flocke / jac ;D
hi @ ciliu
lurock dir hab ich schon früher hi gesagt XD
hi @ rest

IVE GOT ITEM !!
[Neuer Pc] ^^ also ned wunder nwenn ich immer ca 4min weg bin (das ist die zeit wo ich neustarten muss wegen irgend ner installation -.-)


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Warum willst du eigentlich Meerschweinchen stöhnen hören?


Mmmmh, stimmt, warum eigentlich?

Jezz hab ich 2 Fragen die mich beschäftigen:

Kann ein Meerschweinchen stöhnen?

und

Warum will ich das wissen?


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

aha lurock hat seinen Fetisch entdeckt xD


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmmh, stimmt, warum eigentlich?
> 
> Jezz hab ich 2 Fragen die mich beschäftigen:
> 
> ...



Das zweite kann ich beantworten:

Weil du in deiner frühen Kindheit ein traumatisches Erlebnis mit Meerschweinchen hattest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Wo isn Flöckchen hin?


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

sie antwortet auch grad in icq ned

FLÖÖÖÖGSCHE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Schaggälyne!


----------



## Juliy (7. Februar 2008)

Nabend Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung!


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Flööööööööööööööööööööööggsche?


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Flöcklein?


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Flööööööööööööööööööööööggsche?





wwwwaaaassssss iiiisssnnn LLLLLLLUUUURRRROOOCCCKKK??????


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> wwwwaaaassssss iiiisssnnn LLLLLLLUUUURRRROOOCCCKKK??????



hi


----------



## Juliy (7. Februar 2008)

Lurrrrooooooock findeeeeet diiiiiiich geeeeeiiiiillllllllll!


----------



## Juliy (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu bin von dir enttäuscht!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> hi






warum nomal hi????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> wwwwaaaassssss iiiisssnnn LLLLLLLUUUURRRROOOCCCKKK??????


Ich wollte deine Buchstaben sehen....


Edit: Gott hört sich das krass an, ich meine deine Stimme hören, das geht aber nicht also hab ich das genommen...


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Lurrrrooooooock findeeeeet diiiiiiich geeeeeiiiiillllllllll!




was mich


wärs glaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Ciliu bin von dir enttäuscht!



y?

nimm mich ma in ICQ wieder an,
hab nen neuen Account - der is so ziemlich.. joa vll
und da sind nen paar idioten! hab dir ne anfrage geschickt!!!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Flöcklein?






Ähmm???

jetzt bisch du weg oder??


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> was mich
> 
> 
> wärs glaubt



is aber so,
viele finden dich klasse weil du einfach du selbst bist
und dich selbst einfach lebst!!!


----------



## Juliy (7. Februar 2008)

Dann schreib mir mal deine neue ICQ, Ciliu!

Tante Edith mein nämlich, dass ich keine Anfrage gekriegt hab :>


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> was mich
> wärs glaubt
> 
> 
> ...



Doch doch. Lurock steht auf dich.....und auf Meerschweinchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> is aber so,
> viele finden dich klasse weil du einfach du selbst bist
> und dich selbst einfach lebst!!!






SEI DU SELBST DENN DIE ANDEREN GIBT ES SCHON!!!!

und nur soo bin ich!!!!


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> Ähmm???
> 
> jetzt bisch du weg oder??



Nö sollte ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

nimm mich doch einfach an,
hab doch anfrage losgeschiggt!!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Nö sollte ich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





NEIN sollst du nicht!!

bidde net weinen!!!!

keks?? <----- zum trost!!!


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> NEIN sollst du nicht!!
> 
> bidde net weinen!!!!
> 
> keks?? <----- zum trost!!!



Sind das fettfreie Kekse?


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Sind das fettfreie Kekse?





hab beide!!!!

was  willsch denn für welche??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Da'f isch au' 'en Kek' ?


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> hab beide!!!!
> 
> was  willsch denn für welche???
> 
> ...



Na normale Kekse!

Was soll ich den mit fettfreien?


----------



## Juliy (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> nimm mich doch einfach an,
> hab doch anfrage losgeschiggt!!




ICH KRIEG KEINE! Man. Schick mir per PM deine ICQ!


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

KEKSE KEKSE .. hab hunger ^^


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Da'f isch au' 'en Kek' ?



wenn der ein kriecht will isch auch ein!


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> wenn der ein kriecht will isch auch ein!


Nix da! Du kriegst von ihr ja auch Sachen die ich net krieg!

Jezz mag ich einen Kek' und du nicht!


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Nix da! Du kriegst von ihr ja auch Sachen die ich net krieg!



was denn zB.? ^.^


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Na normale Kekse!
> 
> Was soll ich den mit fettfreien?




keine ahnung  kann ja sein!!!

normale welche sorte hätte der knädige herr denn??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> was denn zB.? ^.^


Darauf wollen wir mal nich näher eingehen, aber es ist Tatsache!


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Darauf wollen wir mal nich näher eingehen, aber es ist Tatsache!



alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nix da! Du kriegst von ihr ja auch Sachen die ich net krieg!
> 
> Jezz mag ich einen Kek' und du nicht!





wieso hier???

ich hab des Ähmm angeboten weil er geweint hat und ihr tut des net!!! 
pech!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> ich hab des Ähmm angeboten weil er geweint hat und ihr tut des net!!!
> pech!!!!



*wein*


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> wieso hier???
> 
> ich hab des Ähmm angeboten weil er geweint hat und ihr tut des net!!!
> pech!!!!
> ...


Für dich tu ich alles, selbst Weinen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So recht?


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *wein*




hehe du kannst aber net weinen!!!!!!!!!



PP!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Für dich tu ich alles, selbst Weinen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hmm 


Ähmm soll ich lurock auch einen geben???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> hehe du kannst aber net weinen!!!!!!!!!



stimmt ja....




> PP!!



leider... ^.^


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

okay deal:

lurock darf nen keks vernaschen
und ich dich

okay???


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> hmm
> Ähmm soll ich lurock auch einen geben???
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> okay deal:
> 
> lurock darf nen keks vernaschen
> und ich dich
> ...



klingt unfair -.- ich bekomm wieder ma nix ^^


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> okay deal:
> 
> lurock darf nen keks vernaschen
> und ich dich
> ...





du mich *überlegobdesokayist*

*denk*

soll ich des erlauben *frag*


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> klingt unfair -.- ich bekomm wieder ma nix ^^





was willsch du denn???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> du mich *überlegobdesokayist*
> 
> *denk*
> 
> soll ich des erlauben *frag*


Mmmmh, neeee...


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmmh, neeee...





warum nein 
will ne begründung!!!!!


----------



## Juliy (7. Februar 2008)

*C I L I U *

Post me your new ICQ with a Personal Message on Buffed!


----------



## Saubähr (7. Februar 2008)

boahr geil hier gibts kekse?! 
keeeeeeeeekse!!!!!
*habenwill*


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> warum nein
> will ne begründung!!!!!


Naja, guck dir ihn an und guck dir mich an...

...du hast die Wahl...!

Zur Erinnerung, das bin ich (laut Minas!):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Saubähr schrieb:


> boahr geil hier gibts kekse?!
> keeeeeeeeekse!!!!!
> *habenwill*





die musst du dir erst verdienen!!!!!!!


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

aussehen is nebensächlich,
solang man sich bemüht ein gepflegtes äußeres
zu haben passt das.
gut mir gelingts ned sogut..


----------



## Saubähr (7. Februar 2008)

@ flocke : y? xD 

erinnert mich irgendwie an Epics... xD


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> aussehen is nebensächlich,
> solang man sich bemüht ein gepflegtes äußeres
> zu haben passt das.
> gut mir gelingts ned sogut..


Ach du heilige Scheiße!

Aussehen = nicht wichtig (?!)

gepflegtes Äußeres = wichtig (?!)


Wer entdeckt den Widerspruch?


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> aussehen is nebensächlich,
> solang man sich bemüht ein gepflegtes äußeres
> zu haben passt das.
> gut mir gelingts ned sogut..




Sammal Matze

doch dir gelingt des !!!

bei zählt des innere der Charakter  am meiseten!!!!


----------



## Juliy (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu ?!Ciliu


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> was willsch du denn???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne flasche wodka und ne nutte wenns geht ^^

und wenns ned geht nen pc hub .. und wenn das ned geht einfach ein RAMMSTEIN ROXX ^^ und ich muss warten bis mein pc fertig eingerichtet habe (keine musik ..)


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach du heilige Scheiße!
> 
> Aussehen = nicht wichtig (?!)
> 
> ...




ich!!

damit ist gemein:
man kann nix dafür wenn man in der pupertät isch und pickel bekommt 
aber deswegen immer noch kein grund sich nicht zu pflegen!!!!


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Ach du heilige Scheiße!
> 
> Aussehen = nicht wichtig (?!)
> 
> ...



..
Es gibt jungs (viele!) die 100 mal besser aussehen wie ich,
aber ich achte bei mir auf Hygiene (damit bin ich gemeint, nicht mein Zimmer - ne schatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und mehr kann ich nicht an meinem aussehen machen.
Ich kann nichts dafür das ich anders aussehe,
solang jemand ein gepflegtes äußeres hat
sollte man oberflächlich auch von gut aussehen reden..


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne flasche wodka und ne nutte wenns geht ^^
> 
> und wenns ned geht nen pc hub .. und wenn das ned geht einfach ein RAMMSTEIN ROXX ^^ und ich muss warten bis mein pc fertig eingerichtet habe (keine musik ..)





sonst noch wünsche 
dann ists klar das du nix bekommsch!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

Eben,
viel wollen = nix kriegen

sei froh das du nen neuen Pc hast!


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Hey ich hab gerade eine Mücke getötet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ..
> Es gibt jungs (viele!) die 100 mal besser aussehen wie ich,
> aber ich achte bei mir auf Hygiene (damit bin ich gemeint, nicht mein Zimmer - ne schatz
> 
> ...


Mmmh, gehört beides ja iiiiiirgendwie zusammen nich...

Und ähm, nicht das ihr denkt, auf dem Bild vorhin war ich, das war ich nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

hey meine süße schuldet mir 1169 Küsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*freu*


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Hey ich hab gerade eine Mücke getötet!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





nein du MÖRDER




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die hatte doch auch gefühle
vllt sogar für dich 
und nun is sie tot!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> hey meine süße schuldet mir 11 & 69,  Küsse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Achja Flöcklein ich war mit deinem Stecher in eurem Liebesnest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> nein du MÖRDER
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau!

das sind die art menschen die uns die Lalas wegnehmen!!!!

:'(




> Achja Flöcklein ich war mit deinem Stecher in eurem Liebesnest



kurz: er war in unserem teamspeak channel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, gehört beides ja iiiiiirgendwie zusammen nich...
> 
> Und ähm, nicht das ihr denkt, auf dem Bild vorhin war ich, das war ich nicht!
> 
> ...





sicher??

geh sicherheitshalber zum spiegel und schau nach!!!!!


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> nein du MÖRDER
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mund zu Mücke wiederbelebung?


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> sicher??
> 
> geh sicherheitshalber zum spiegel und schau nach!!!!!


Ne, ich bins wirklich nicht... fragt sich nur ob das jetzt positiv ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Mund zu Mücke wiederbelebung?



dachte du bist jäger,
dann kannste doch garnich rezzen!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Achja Flöcklein ich war mit deinem Stecher in eurem Liebesnest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





stecher bei dir hackst 

und biste jetzt stolz??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Mund zu Mücke wiederbelebung?





ja bidde!!!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> stecher bei dir hackst



ich bin doch nich ihr stecher!
( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> dachte du bist jäger,
> dann kannste doch garnich rezzen!



Doch aber Jäger können nur Wildtiere rezzen keine Insekten



F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> stecher bei dir hackst
> 
> und biste jetzt stolz???
> 
> ...



Joar irgendwie schon


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> sonst noch wünsche
> dann ists klar das du nix bekommsch!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das sind meine wünsche Xd hab nie gesagt ich bekomm die ^^

;( nidma den kleinsten konnte sie machen -.-


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Ich hab die Mücke jetzt wiederbelebt, wir sind Freunde geworden, wollen bald in eine WG zusammenziehen
und dann einen Herrenbekleidungsladen in Berlin-Neuköln eröffnen glücklich?


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

ahja ciliu giev icq nummer der lurock hat so lange .. Xd musste neune icq namen nehmen weil ich pw vergessen hab (2 jahre her und so .. und email die ich damals hatte hab ich auch nimmer)


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Ich hab die Mücke jetzt wiederbelebt, wir sind Freunde geworden, wollen bald in eine WG zusammenziehen
> und dann einen Herrenbekleidungsladen in Berlin-Neuköln eröffnen glücklich?





heiraten?????


aber sonst  jaaaa!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (7. Februar 2008)

Gogo Ciliu!
Nein; doch! OH!
/target Blaue Banane


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> heiraten?????
> aber sonst  jaaaa!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein wir heiraten nicht wir führen eine offene Beziehung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

nich du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Nein wir heiraten nicht wir führen eine offene Beziehung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




viel spass mit deiner mücke oder was uach immer ''


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Nein wir heiraten nicht wir führen eine offene Beziehung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie süß!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Ohje, die arme Mücke, die wünscht sich bestimmt sie wäre gestorben...


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> viel spass mit deiner mücke oder was uach immer ''



Hey unter uns Männern.

Meine Mücke hat ne echt scharfe Schwester vieleicht könnte ich euch zwei verkuppeln...


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> wie süß!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nicht wahr?


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Hey unter uns Männern.
> 
> Meine Mücke hat ne echt scharfe Schwester vieleicht könnte ich euch zwei verkuppeln...




ehm danke aber ich bleib bei der susi xD


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Meine Mücke hat ne echt scharfe Schwester vieleicht könnte ich euch zwei verkuppeln...




hör bitte auf Minastirit hoffnung zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Waschi der Bär &#8206;(22:32):


mein herz gehört für immer dir!
niemals geh ich weg,
nichma für nen kasten bier,
nichma für ein roggenbrot,
uns scheiden kann nur der tod!


*umfall* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

Waschi der Bär!
das bin ja ich !!! XD


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Hey unter uns Männern.
> 
> Meine Mücke hat ne echt scharfe Schwester vieleicht könnte ich euch zwei verkuppeln...




aber nich das du jetzt eine dreier beziehung masch!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> Waschi der Bär &#8206;(22:32):
> mein herz gehört für immer dir!
> niemals geh ich weg,
> nichma für nen kasten bier,
> ...



Alt!

Damit hat mein Opa schon meine Oma angemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> aber nich das du jetzt eine dreier beziehung masch!!!!!



das meinte damiano auch zu mir ^.^

warum ich mir nich euch beide süßen schnecken schnappe und dann...
naja,
mehr als dich will ich garnich!


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Spürt ihr die Liebe?

Jaa es wird Frühling




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> das meinte damiano auch zu mir ^.^
> 
> warum ich mir nich euch beide süßen schnecken schnappe und dann...
> naja,
> mehr als dich will ich garnich!






mit svenja und mir oder mit der mücke und mir??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Spürt ihr die Liebe?
> 
> Jaa es wird Frühling
> 
> ...




jaa und ich daa geburtstag JUHU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Love is in the air! *träller*


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

ich hab ne hoffnung .. das ist nur beledigung '^^


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> mit svenja und mir oder mit der mücke und mir???



mit Svenja, dir und mir.

ansich hätt ich ja nix dagegen...
achwas, schlechter witz..

i just luv ju


----------



## kargash (7. Februar 2008)

Gute Nacht

THEY CANT STOP US LET EM TRY FOR HEAVY METAL WE WILL DIE

DEATH TO THE FALSE METAL

diese Zitate stammen von wem??


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> jaa und ich daa geburtstag JUHU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gz zum lvl up Xd


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> mit Svenja, dir und mir.
> 
> ansich hätt ich ja nix dagegen...
> achwas, schlechter witz..
> ...





Sammal!!!!


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> THEY CANT STOP US LET EM TRY FOR HEAVY METAL WE WILL DIE
> 
> DEATH TO THE FALSE METAL




Manowar?


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

kargash schrieb:


> Gute Nacht
> 
> THEY CANT STOP US LET EM TRY FOR HEAVY METAL WE WILL DIE
> 
> ...



Bob Marley?


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

kargash schrieb:


> Gute Nacht
> 
> THEY CANT STOP US LET EM TRY FOR HEAVY METAL WE WILL DIE
> 
> ...


Manowar?


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> Sammal!!!!



Er redet sich immer um Kopf und Kragen...


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Er redet sich immer um Kopf und Kragen...



Lieber arm dran als arm ab!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Er redet sich immer um Kopf und Kragen...




jaaa!!!!
immer mit 

gemeinen sachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(spaß)


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

katze du katze katze bist katze mein katze katze katze schatz katze katze ich katze katze liebe katze dich katze katze.

Ohne katze lesen!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> katze du katze katze bist katze mein katze katze katze schatz katze katze ich katze katze liebe katze dich katze katze.
> 
> Ohne katze lesen!





an mich????


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

siehst hier noch jemanden den ich liebe?


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> siehst hier noch jemanden den ich liebe?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (7. Februar 2008)

CILIU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm nein!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> siehst hier noch jemanden den ich liebe?




wär weiß!!!!



cool ich liebe dich auch


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> wär weiß!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> cool ich liebe dich auch



ich dich auch meine Flocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja ich kenn noch jemanden den ich liebe:

Jacqueline,
Jacqueline
und öh.. hab ich jacqueline schon gesagt?


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Ähmm nein!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ich dich auch meine Flocke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nee glaub net!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

hab ich dir jez dein kleines herz gebrochen?


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





nicht weinen du hast doch deine mücke!!!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





nicht weinen du hast doch deine mücke!!!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

upps


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

JacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacqueline
JacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJ
acquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJa
cquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJac
quelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacq
uelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacqu
elineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacque
lineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquel
ineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacqueli
neJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelin
eJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacqueline
JacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJ
acquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJa
cquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJac
quelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacq
uelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacqu
elineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacque
lineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquel
ineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacqueli
neJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelin
eJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacqueline
JacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJ
acquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJa
cquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJac
quelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacq
uelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacqu
elineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacque
lineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquel
ineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacqueli
neJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelin
eJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacqueline
JacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJ
acquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJa
cquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJac
quelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacq
uelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacqu
elineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacque
lineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquel
ineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacqueli
neJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelin
eJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacqueline
JacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJ
acquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJa
cqueline


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> nicht weinen du hast doch deine mücke!!!



Die ist mit meiner Schwester durchgebrannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Die ist mit meiner Schwester durchgebrannt



ich hätt da jemand für dich.
Ihr name ist klaus, wie wärs?


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> JacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacqueline
> JacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJ
> acquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJa
> cquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJacquelineJac
> ...



Finden sie den Fehler in diesem Bild und gewinnen sie drei Geldpackete


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Finden sie den Fehler in diesem Bild und gewinnen sie drei Geldpackete





aber echt!!!!



wow!!


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ich hätt da jemand für dich.
> Ihr name ist klaus, wie wärs?



Nein danke behalt deine Transen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

gibt keinen


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Nein danke behalt deine Transen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





immer grinsen lebsch länger!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> gibt keinen



Möp falsch!


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Möp falsch!



moep falsch!


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> immer grinsen lebsch länger!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Götter sind sowieso unsterblich Flöcklein


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Götter sind sowieso unsterblich Flöcklein



jesus loves you!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

du Matze lala is immer noch weg ich mach mir langsam sorgen!!!!
was soll ich tun?????

(wär ist lala?? wär weiß es???) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> du Matze lala is immer noch weg ich mach mir langsam sorgen!!!!
> was soll ich tun?????



die kommt scho wieder,
vielleicht sollten wir (vllt. erinnerst dich?) Sherlock Kalli auf den fall ansetzen?


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Götter sind sowieso unsterblich Flöcklein




aja du gott was denn für einer???


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> jesus loves you!



Ey ich bin der Vater von Jesus ich hoffe doch das mein Sohn mich liebt.
Wenn nicht hol ich ihm seine PS3 die zu Weihnachten bekommen hat weg


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Eben meinte Ähmm, Ciliu würde sich um Kopf und Kragen reden....



Ciliu schrieb:


> aber wer hat gesagt "ich kann nich mehr" ???
> und das "schon" beim 2. mal??



Boah, bis ich das gefunden hab... aber was tut man nicht alles um andere zu erniedrigen...


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> die kommt scho wieder,
> vielleicht sollten wir (vllt. erinnerst dich?) Sherlock Kalli auf den fall ansetzen?




die kalli friest lala auf !!!

nee aber ich will lala wieder haben!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Darf ich mich vorstellen? Ähmm mein Name meines Zeichen Propaganda Minister und rechte Hand
> von Führer Thront



alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> aja du gott was denn für einer???



Der Gott der schlechten Witze und der gleichgeschlechtlichen Liebe


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> die kalli friest lala auf !!!


die kalli?

kalli is ein KATER!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Eben meinte Ähmm, Ciliu würde sich um Kopf und Kragen reden....
> Boah, bis ich das gefunden hab... aber was tut man nicht alles um andere zu erniedrigen...




musstest du dieses thema wieder holen

ich war ziemlich sauer

lass es bidde
ich will es nicht mehr hörn!!!!!


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> alles klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fällt dir das jetzt erst auf? Das hab ich schon seit 3 tagen in meiner Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> die kalli friest lala auf !!!


die kalli?

kalli is ein KATER!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Fällt dir das jetzt erst auf? Das hab ich schon seit 3 tagen in meiner Sig



ne, aber ich dachte mir jez wär es mal nen copy/paste wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Finden sie den Fehler in diesem Bild und gewinnen sie drei Geldpackete


hmm da fehlt mein name !!! giev geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

wusstest du nicht, Mina?

die shows sind nur beschiss!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> die kalli?
> 
> kalli is ein KATER!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





der die das kalli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> wusstest du nicht, Mina?
> 
> die shows sind nur beschiss!




welche shows?


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm da fehlt mein name !!! giev geld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha bei CallIn Sendungen kann man nicht gewinnen!


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> der die das kalli



Der Liebe
Die Liebe
Das Liebe

Das Partner
Die Partner
Der Partner

Das Kind
Der Kind
Die Kind

Ich du er sie es,
rechtschreibung ist stress!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

nein muss gleich gehn 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

*Schade..*

ich habe jetzt *1000* Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *Schade..*
> 
> ich habe jetzt *1000* Posts
> 
> ...





scheeeeeeee


*knutscha*


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> nein muss gleich gehn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht weinen

Willst nen Keks?


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> musstest du dieses thema wieder holen
> 
> ich war ziemlich sauer
> 
> ...


Sorry.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> scheeeeeeee
> 
> 
> *knutscha*



ich möchte mich bei allen,
die mir bei meinem steilen weg geholfen haben bedanken.

ganz besonders danke ich meinem papa,
der mir immer geholfen hat abends den nachtschwärmer Thread
vollzuspamen um schnell auf die 1k zu kommen...

LöL
..


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Nicht weinen
> 
> Willst nen Keks?





(lol)

ja gerne aber darf ihn nicht essen *nochmehrwein* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> nein muss gleich gehn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum jetzt schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sorry....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





isch schon okay!!!

konntest du ja nicht wissen!!!


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *Schade..*
> 
> ich habe jetzt *1000* Posts
> 
> ...




Ich hab 218 Posts.

Bind ich es jedem auf die Nase?

Lurock hat mehr Posts als so mancher MOD.

Bindet er es jemanden auf die Nase?


----------



## Alcasim (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *Schade..*
> 
> ich habe jetzt *1000* Posts
> 
> ...



Gratz, echt ne Riesenleistung mit spammen auf so ne Postanzahl zu kommen!

Btw, komm ICQ on, will kurz mit dir reden


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> (lol)
> 
> ja gerne aber darf ihn nicht essen *nochmehrwein*
> 
> ...



Ach komm du bist nicht fett


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> ja gerne aber darf ihn nicht essen *nochmehrwein*



dann gib mir,
ich helf dir dabei!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Warum jetzt schon?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




um elf sonst mama wieder böse!!!
und dann darf ich morgen nicht an pc!!!!!!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> dann gib mir,
> ich helf dir dabei!




nöö des is MEINER


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> und dann darf ich morgen nicht an pc!!!!!!



das wär doof..

mist
jez is mir meine milch ausgelaufen..
ganzer boden nass... ach scheiße


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> um elf sonst mama wieder böse!!!
> und dann darf ich morgen nicht an pc!!!!!!



Sag deiner Mama von mir das sie unrecht hat


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Ach komm du bist nicht fett




des is es net!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich war beim zahnartz und darf bis morgen früh nix essen!!!


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Sag deiner Mama von mir das sie unrecht hat



na das mach ma...


----------



## Juliy (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schreib mir doch bitte deine neue ICQ....


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> um elf sonst mama wieder böse!!!
> und dann darf ich morgen nicht an pc!!!!!!


Achsooo, na dann, hör lieber auf sie!

Und @ Ähmm, ich hab am meisten Posts, im ganzen Forum, ist mir aber eigentlich egal.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Sag deiner Mama von mir das sie unrecht hat




okay mach ich morgen sie is schon im bett!!!


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Und @ Ähmm, ich hab am meisten Posts, im ganzen Forum, ist mir aber eigentlich egal..



escht
???


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> escht
> ???


Ja, aber anderes Thema... ich will ja net angeben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> des is es net!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zahnärzte. Wie ich diese Menschen hasse.


He meine Mama ist Zahnärztin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu i want your ICQ


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

jez is flocke weg!!!!


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> jez is flocke weg!!!!



Tja kommt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> jez is flocke weg!!!!




nee no net muss no tschüss sagen!!!
*g*



also dann ciao

gute nacht und träumt süß!!!!!


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Tja kommt vor



okay,
am besten wir suchen uns jetzt jemanden den wir ausschließen können
AUSSCHLIESSI!
wer wills sein??


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

NEIIINN -.- juliy hat flocke vertrieben !! steinigt ihn Xd


----------



## Alcasim (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> jez is flocke weg!!!!




Matze, ich weiss genau das du das liest, und komm gottverdammt nochmals bei ICQ kurz on ^^ ich scheiss dich nicht zusammen oder was weiss ich


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> gute nacht und träumt süß!!!!!



Aber nicht zu süß, das ist schlecht für die Zähne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Matze, ich weiss genau das du das liest, und komm gottverdammt nochmals bei ICQ kurz on ^^ ich scheiss dich nicht zusammen oder was weiss ich




der hat new nummer Xd

edit meint: der biste XD dachte doch du hast shcon viel gepostet^^


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Matze, ich weiss genau warum du das liest, und komm gottverdammt nochmals bei ICQ kurz on ^^ ich scheiss dich nicht zusammen oder was weiss ich



achso hab dich ganz vergessen lol kkk mom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich schreib dir per PM meine neue geht das klar???


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> nee no net muss no tschüss sagen!!!
> *g*
> also dann ciao
> 
> gute nacht und träumt süß!!!!!


Guuute Naaaacht!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Aber nicht zu süß, das ist schlecht für die Zähne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ja herr doktor!!!

aber jetzt bye


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> NEIIINN -.- juliy hat flocke vertrieben !! steinigt ihn Xd



Werfen wir Steine auf seine Weichteile!


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

CYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 we miss ya ^^


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

so hast se!


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> ja herr doktor!!!
> 
> aber jetzt bye



Nachti Nacht


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Werfen wir Steine auf seine Weichteile!




oke ;D hast du steine? ich treff ^^


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

Okay,
jungs was haltet ihr davon wenn wir uns jetzt abends immer einem thema widmen und nicht mehr doof rumschreiben!?^.^


----------



## Ähmm (7. Februar 2008)

Jetzt wo Flöcklein weg ist verschwinde ich auch!

Gute nacht ihr Opfer des schwarzen Humors!

*Vanish*


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Okay,
> jungs was haltet ihr davon wenn wir uns jetzt abends immer einem thema widmen und nicht mehr doof rumschreiben!?^.^


Ich sag nur Meerschweinchen....


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Jetzt wo Flöcklein weg ist verschwinde ich auch!
> 
> Gute nacht ihr Opfer des schwarzen Humors!
> 
> *Vanish*



ja geh nur!
und denk dran: heut ziehen mütter wieder LKW auf DSF -.-


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Jetzt wo Flöcklein weg ist verschwinde ich auch!
> 
> Gute nacht ihr Opfer des schwarzen Humors!
> 
> *Vanish*



ja geh nur!
und denk dran: heut ziehen mütter wieder LKW auf DSF -.-


----------



## Juliy (7. Februar 2008)

*CILIU ÄRGER MICH NICHT GEB MIR DEINE ICQ!*


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> *CILIU ÄRGER MICH NICHT GEB MIR DEINE ICQ!*


Ruhe!


----------



## Juliy (7. Februar 2008)

Nix Ruhe


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Okay, wenden wir uns wieder dem Stöhnen der Meerschweinchen zu!


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

FIEP
FIEP
FIEP
FIEP
OH
OH
FIEP

so hört sich das vielleicht an?
/kiddie sein off:

MOEEEP
MOEEEP


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

cilius icq nummer is n4p 1337

;D


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> FIEP
> FIEP
> FIEP
> FIEP
> ...


Aha, die "moepsen" also?


----------



## Juliy (7. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> cilius icq nummer is n4p 1337
> 
> ;D



Haha du bist witzig -.-'

Ich muss Ciliu was wichtiges persöhnliches sagen aber wenn er blockt mir jetzt auch egal.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

Hier ist Freddy!


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

naja ich hab sie aber er bringt mich um wenn ich sie DIR sag .. ^^


----------



## Juliy (7. Februar 2008)

Ach leck mich doch Ciliu


----------



## Juliy (7. Februar 2008)

Warum sollte er dich umbringen ?


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ach leck mich doch Ciliu


Das wolltest du ihm sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das wolltest du ihm sagen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist so lustig wie ein geschnittenes Roggenbrot.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Warum sollte er dich umbringen ?




Weis ned .. aber wenn meine icq nummer vergeben würd .dann müsst ich neunen acc machen XD


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)




----------



## Juliy (7. Februar 2008)

Ich versteh gar nicht warum Ciliu seine neue ICQ Nummer nicht mir geben will......

Naja dann erfährt ER es eben nicht. Auch gut.


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Du bist so lustig wie ein geschnittenes Roggenbrot.


Da guckste ne, das ist nicht jeder!


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ich versteh gar nicht warum Ciliu seine neue ICQ Nummer nicht mir geben will......
> 
> Naja dann erfährt ER es eben nicht. Auch gut.




Er wird seine gründe haben ;D


----------



## Juliy (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Da guckste ne, das ist nicht jeder!



Jo so kannst nur du sein. Thront übertrifft dich aber noch. Der wär glaube ich ein KARTOFFELBROT!


*MegaHust*!


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Ich versteh gar nicht warum Ciliu seine neue ICQ Nummer nicht mir geben will......
> 
> Naja dann erfährt ER es eben nicht. Auch gut.




vllt. dank der tatsache das du mich von vorne bis hinten beschissen hast?


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ich versteh gar nicht warum Ciliu seine neue ICQ Nummer nicht mir geben will......
> 
> Naja dann erfährt ER es eben nicht. Auch gut.


WAS erfährt ER nicht?


----------



## Juliy (7. Februar 2008)

Naja schon so ne Kiddy Runde hier......


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Jo so kannst nur du sein. Thront übertrifft dich aber noch. Der wär glaube ich ein KARTOFFELBROT!
> *MegaHust*!




thront will rest in peace ;D


----------



## Juliy (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> WAS erfährt ER nicht?



Geht dich nix an.


----------



## Juliy (7. Februar 2008)

Nene Thront ist schon ne coole Kartoffel.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

juliy schau ma weiter oben,
hab von dir Gequotet,
und mein senf dazu gegeben!

arschloch


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Geht dich nix an.


Dann mach das privat aus und nicht einem Forum wo 2000 Leute dabei sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

eben, mit fäusten und so weißt du Juliy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

*Scheiße wegkehrt*

So, ihr dürft wieder posten!


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> eben, mit fäusten und so weißt du Juliy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ciliu vor noch ein tor .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> ciliu vor noch ein tor ..



wh00t?


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Ich bin dafür, das wir alle einen Nachtschwärmer-Ausflug ans Deutsche Eck machen!


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, das wir alle einen Nachtschwärmer-Ausflug ans Deutsche Eck machen!




Wohin? .. Deutschland ist ca 1-2h Weg von mir -.- da geh ich ned hin ^^


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

okay,
wer übernimmt die kosten?


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> okay,
> wer übernimmt die kosten?


Minas!


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

ey bin pleite .. hab max noch 8000 euro auf der bank .. FU


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ey bin pleite .. hab max noch 8000 euro auf der bank .. FU


Bonsen!


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

bumsen? ... ned mit dir Xd


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bumsen? ... ned mit dir Xd


Bonsen hab ich gesagt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Reicher Sack halt...


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Ahja brauch das geld für autoprüfung und so ;D


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ahja brauch das geld für autoprüfung und so ;D


Super, dann kannst uns ja chauffieren!


----------



## Thoor (7. Februar 2008)

Bin ma pennen gn8:-)


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Bin ma pennen gn8:-)


Gn8


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> Ahja brauch das geld für autoprüfung und so ;D



wieviele versuche brauchst du denn für den Führerschein? lol


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> wieviele versuche brauchst du denn für den Führerschein? lol




führer :=) schein? ^^ xD

Naja ne kp aber bisle sparen für irgendwas ist immer gut ;d wie so nach weinachten .. mein pc nerft
ah neuen kaufen ^^


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

> führer :=) schein? ^^ xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so einer?


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wat kostet der? xD


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

kP hab bei google Wehrmachts führerschein eingegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




was sollte da sien? ..


----------



## Ciliu (7. Februar 2008)

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-78...h&plindex=4


schaut es euch so an ^.^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-78...h&plindex=4
> schaut es euch so an ^.^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geil, YouTube eine NAZI-Plattform!
Wasn ein Unsinn...


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

ne is aber so,

aber solln die ruhig lassen - is mir recht,
dann muss ich meine mukke ned anderweitig runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ne is aber so,
> 
> aber solln die ruhig lassen - is mir recht,
> dann muss ich meine mukke ned anderweitig runterladen
> ...


Jep, aber ich kauf mir die Alben lieber, indirekte Unterstützung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

sicher,
aber manche musik - Absurd etc. gibts eben ned auf CD..
nich mehr


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-78...h&plindex=4


auch geil xD


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> sicher,
> aber manche musik - Absurd etc. gibts eben ned auf CD..
> nich mehr


Doch, klar!
Ich schick dir ma paar Links.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

ja hast schoma,
aber ich bestell mir keine CDs ausm Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ja hast schoma,
> aber ich bestell mir keine CDs ausm Internet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso, na dann musst auf die richtige Konzerte gehen, da kannst die auch kaufen...


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

dann zeig mir ma nen Absurd konzert -.-


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> dann zeig mir ma nen Absurd konzert -.-


-.- Hab ich was von Absurd-Konzerten gesagt?
Nein, halt andere Konzerte desselben Genres.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

Rofa halt ^.^


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Irgendwie..... lanweilig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/report

Viel zu kurzer Post!


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kay... Ich sehe dir fällt auch nix mehr ein...

Ich geh denn ma in die Heia...

Gn8!


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ihr spinnt doch ;d


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

ih gitt ne ich geh dann auch ma cuu^.^


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kay... Ich sehe dir fällt auch nix mehr ein...
> 
> Ich geh denn ma in die Heia...
> 
> Gn8!




cYa lUrock und viel glück bei deiner suche *g*


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

mina is noch da, ich bleib doch


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

wenn irh geht dann bin ich ja der letzt ;( ach mist dann geh ich auch cYa


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

BLEIB


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Wenn ihr bleibt, bleib ich auch...


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

jahu


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

och nö .. wollt ma der letzte sein


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

nix da


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Office ist scheiße!


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

juhu kann meine frontbeleuchtung umändern ;D grün .. rot .. blau ;d ^^


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

ja scho


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Office ist scheiße!



ach was .. 2007 ist doch cool Xd


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> juhu kann meine frontbeleuchtung umändern ;D grün .. rot .. blau ;d ^^


Kann ich auch...


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> juhu kann meine frontbeleuchtung umändern ;D grün .. rot .. blau ;d ^^




kann ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tastatur, maus, und bildschirm genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach was .. 2007 ist doch cool Xd


Nö.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

^^ ich kanns erst seit ich neunen pc hab xD


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nö.




DOCH Xd ^^ 

damit kann an texte schreiben die keiner lesen will
e-mail die keiner braucht
 naja ^^

ich brauchs nur für sql datenbanken (schule und so)


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

mehr post sonst reportet Xd


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Kann die Tastaturfarbe ändern, die Farbe meines ProG-Commands, die meines PC's und die meines Bildschirms...

Und Office ist immernoch scheiße!


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

SIR JA SIR!


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kann die Tastaturfarbe ändern, die Farbe meines ProG-Commands, die meines PC's und die meines Bildschirms...
> 
> Und Office ist immernoch scheiße!



tastatur = g15.. kann die nur ausschalten

naja ich kann im cmd fenster die farbe wechseln xD
und die deines auges kann ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



office is crap aber gibt keine gute alternative


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> tastatur = g15.. kann die nur ausschalten
> 
> naja ich kann im cmd fenster die farbe wechseln xD
> und die deines auges kann ich auch
> ...



mag dich auch


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Nieder mit Word; ein hoch auf RTF-Dokumente!


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nieder mit Word; ein hoch auf RTF-Dokumente!



 RTFM !! ^^

notepad ^^ txt files ;D


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> mag dich auch




ich dich auch xd


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Nieder mit Word; ein hoch auf RTF-Dokumente!



GENAU!
HIP HIP HURRA
HIP HIP HURRA
HIP HIP HURRA


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> GENAU!
> HIP HIP HURRA
> HIP HIP HURRA
> HIP HIP HURRA




alles ist super alles ist wunderbaaar ..

ärtze ;D


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> alles ist super alles ist wunderbaaar ..
> 
> ärtze ;D


Nieder mit Ärzten; ein hoch auf RTF-Dokumente!


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> ärtze ;D



Punks sind dreckige Schweine -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nieder mit Ärzten; ein hoch auf RTF-Dokumente!



RTFM !!! ..
n4p 1337 g1mp ^^

in 3min bin ich off ;D


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

1337 sind die letzten 4 zahlen meiner neuen icq nr


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Punks sind dreckige Schweine -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/sign!


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Punks sind dreckige Schweine -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mag die trozdem xD naja wenn der tag im arsch war und dann rammstein zerstören kommt will ich ws zerstören xD


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Momentchen, war dein komischer Busch-Freund net auch ein Punk?


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> mag die trozdem xD naja wenn der tag im arsch war und dann rammstein zerstören kommt will ich ws zerstören xD



echt? ich will dann kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> echt? ich will dann kotzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ne ich ned ;D kotzen tut man nur wenn man wat schlechtes gegessen hat oder zuviel gesoffen Xd (wobei das erste 3mal passiert ist und das zweite bis etzt nur 1ma

1minute to pc shutdown


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

joa ich sag dann ma gute nacht


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

SOOO bin Weg viel spass noch an euch 2 und danke das ichwieder ned der letzte sein durfte -.- assis ^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

ich sag nur ciliu mit http://www.taz.de/blogs/wp-inst/wp-content...lerzumaffen.jpg
LOL
 xD

so bye nun sag ich nix mehr


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

gn8!


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Toll, allebeide weg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Und Willkommen in eine Neue Runde der Nachtschwärmer ;D

Ich bin ihr Komentator Minastirit und wir haben 21uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

jo abend,

was haltet ihr davon das der Nationalstolz
Thread dicht is?

find das richtig mist!
wieder einmal werden die augen vor der wahrheit verschlossen!


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Schon so spät? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Und Willkommen in eine Neue Runde der Nachtschwärmer ;D
> 
> Ich bin ihr Komentator Minastirit und wir haben 21uhr
> 
> ...



Und hier ist unserer erster heutiger Gast bitte eine herzlichen Applaus für Ähmm!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Schon so spät?


ach hier kannst antworten,
aber in ICQ nen lol zu schreiben,
dafür bist dir zu fein

ICH BIN ENTTÄUSCHT VON DIR!


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Und hier ist unserer erster heutiger Gast bitte eine herzlichen Applaus für Ähmm!



*klatsch*


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> jo abend,
> 
> was haltet ihr davon das der Nationalstolz
> Thread dicht is?
> ...



Der Thread ist zu weil du mal wieder übertreiben musstest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Der Thread ist zu weil du mal wieder übertreiben musstest


ich hab nur die wahrheit gesagt,
aber die demokraten verschließen natürlich die augen!


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2008)

Welcher Wahrheit Ciliu, denn du sprichst du bestimmt nicht von dieser weltfremden Stammtischparole, die du dein Eigen nennst, oder?

Was den Nationalstolz Thread angeht, da bin ich ebenfalls etwas traurig drüber bzw. sehe das mit einem lachenden wie weinenden Auge. Lachend, weil ich jetzt keine grauen Haare wegen deinen Kommentaren kriege, traurig, weil jetzt niemand mehr eine Möglichkeit hat eine ernsthafte Diskussion zu führen.


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon das der Nationalstolz
> Thread dicht is?



Find ich gut - weil die Diskussion in Richtung gegenseitige Flamerei tendierte und persönliche Feten ausgetragen wurden.



> wieder einmal werden die augen vor der wahrheit verschlossen!



Danke für die Unterstellungen - Verwarnung folgt. 
Btw. Wenn das hier weitergeführt wird, ist der Spam-Thread auch dicht und der Dank dafür gilt Ciliu. Ich mach Threads nicht aus Spaß an der Freude zu, es wurde begründet. Wenn dann an den Haaren herbeigezogene Gründe unterstellt werden, werd ich zum Foren-Diktator und setze diese unterstellten Wahnvorstellungen gern in Tatsachen um.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

dann les dir ma die letzten 2 beiträge vom Nationalstolz durch
(meine)
dann sag nochma so nen mist


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Find ich gut - weil die Diskussion in Richtung gegenseitige Flamerei tendierte und persönliche Feten ausgetragen wurden



gut ZAM,
da hast du recht - aber meinst du nicht
das es wichtig das überhaupt mal über so etwas gesprochen wird?




> Danke für die Unterstellungen - Verwarnung folgt.



nich dein ernst!?


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Der Thread war eigentlich doof da es nichtmal ne Diskusion gab .. alle hatten ihre meinung und haben das 100 mal gepostet

Aber Ciliu du hast es auch übertrieben ;D

EDIT MEINT: Neiiiin zam bitte lass den thread hier ;( mag den so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bring dir auch ne neue axt die besser haut ;d


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Aber Ciliu du hast es auch übertrieben ;D



post mir mal bitte die zeilen in denen ich übertrieben hab raus.
hab extra aufgepasst niemanden zu diskriminieren etc.

weil ich nicht noch ne verwarnung wollte.
Aber gut: ist wie mit kondomen: das risiko besteht trotzdem -.-


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> gut ZAM,
> da hast du recht - aber meinst du nicht
> das es wichtig das überhaupt mal über so etwas gesprochen wird?



Sicher - aber der Thread hatte ein vollkommen anderes Thema. Ethnische und politische Grundsatz-Dikussionen sind in dem Fall unangebracht - zudem haut Ihr euch bei den Themen jedesmal nur gegenseitig die Köpfe ein.  Ich hoffe Euch ist klar, das wir inhaltlich verantwortlich sind - die Netiquetten-Inhalte gibt's nicht, weil uns grad danach war Euch das Leben im Forum schwer zu machen, sondern zur gegenseitigen Absicherung und damit das Klima UNTEREINANDER im Forum nicht leidet. 



> nich dein ernst!?



Ich bin bei Unterstellungen immer etwas sauer.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Ich bin bei Unterstellungen immer etwas sauer.



tut mir leid das ich das so radikal ausgedrückt habe.
Aber das war genau das was ich meinte:

es wurde sehr lange in dem Thread kein
tacheles gesprochen.
Sobald man mal klar und deutlich sagt wie es ist,
wird dazwischen gegangen.

Das hat mich erschüttert sorry...

Ich mag dich ZAM, bist noch vor Carcharoth mein
lieblings MOD - aber manchmal versteh ich dich einfach
nicht...


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Bitte, verschont den Fred!
Tragt ihn da aus, wo es nicht schlimm, wenn der betroffene Fred zu ist,
aber nicht hier, bitte!


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Nunja der thread wurd am ende gegen nazi ect und rassisten und wtf weis ich geflamt 

ist klar das sowas in dem forum nicht geduldet wird ;D

ZAM PLX DONT CLOSE NACHTSCWÄRMER ;D BIDDE NED


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Nunja der thread wurd am ende gegen nazi ect und rassisten und wtf weis ich geflamt



es wurde nur klartext gesprochen,
so empfinde ich es


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Ich nicht ;d

und Lasst Nachtschwärmer da raus ;d der Thread ist so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

*vorsichtig über die Tischkante guck und nach ZAM und Ciliu ausschau halt*

Streit geschlichtet?


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

Es geht bei schließungen übrigens nicht um Meinungsunterdrückung. Wenn ich was schreibe und begründe, dann ohne Fadenscheinigkeiten - warum auch. Dafür war ich in anderen Communities zu lange das ähm nicht sonderlich gemochte *g* schwarze Schaf das gegen die ansäßigen Moderatoren und Ihre festgefahrenen Pseudo-Argumentationen hetzte. 

Geschlossen werden die Threads, wenn sie gegen die Netiquette verstoßen, aus massiven Spam bestehen oder die Inhalte trotz eigener Meinung und Kritik, sich vollkommen in Ihrem Ton vergreifen - egal gegen oder über wen auch immer es sich richtet. 

Unterstellt man mir/uns nach der Schließung dann irgendwelche an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Gründe aus reinem Frust heraus und aus dem Buch der Pseudo-Argumentationen, werd ich, wie bereits erwähnt, etwas sauer. 

Zudem habe ich euch darum GEBETEN, den Rosenkrieg hier nicht weiterzuführen. Definieren wir das mal anhand einer "Weisheit" aus Knights of the old Republic 2 *g*: Aktionen führen zu einem Echo, das weitreichendere Folgen hat als nur die Situation an sich zu beeinflussen. - Sprich: Wenn die Themen aufgrund einer Schließung einfach in einem anderen Thread weitergeführt werden, gefährdet Ihr diesen Thread ebenfalls und zieht den Unmut der aktiven Teilnehmer des Beitrags auf Euch, denn die sind davon dann ebenfalls betroffen.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2008)

Definiere Klartext


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Unterstellt man mir/uns nach der Schließung dann irgendwelche an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Gründe aus reinem Frust heraus und aus dem Buch der Pseudo-Argumentationen, werd ich, wie bereits erwähnt, etwas sauer.



Gut, war garnicht so böse gemeint ZAM.
Dann möcht ich mich ganz offiziell bei dir entschuldigen

Tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hast recht warn bissl übereifrig..


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

*wimmer*

A-a-a-alles w-w-wieder o-okay?


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Nenenene du, die Jugend von heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Naja : FÜR DIE HORDE ZAM!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> *wimmer*
> 
> A-a-a-alles w-w-wieder o-okay?





lol!!!!


hey alle mit einander!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

hi maus,
ab in icq??


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> hi maus,
> ab in icq??




hey schatz!!!
icq bin ich immer!!!!


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> lol!!!!
> hey alle mit einander!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nabend Flöckchen!


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> lol!!!!
> hey alle mit einander!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Tag auch


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Kommt mir das nur so vor oder traut sich niemand mehr etwas zu sagen aus Angst das der Thread sonst dicht gemacht wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Kommt mir das nur so vor oder traut sich niemand mehr etwas zu sagen aus Angst das der Thread sonst dicht gemacht wird?



wir sollten nur ma anfangen über was sinnvolles zu quasseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Kommt mir das nur so vor oder traut sich niemand mehr etwas zu sagen aus Angst das der Thread sonst dicht gemacht wird?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also ich hab ja nix mit denen zu tun was soll ich denn schreiben??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

*hinter dem Tisch hervorkriech*

Puuh, alles wieder im Lot...

Was nu?


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

Wie is das Wetter bei euch?

(Lurock, hilfst du mir für Flocke ne ordentliche Signatur hinzuzaubern??)


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

der 3 mod in dem thread? was wird jetzt kommen?
[ ]der 4
[ ]grönland
[ ]nochmal der 1
/discuss


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Wie is das Wetter bei euch?
> 
> (Lurock, hilfst du mir für Flocke ne ordentliche Signatur hinzuzaubern??)


Klaro, was magstn haben Flöcky?


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Hey wisst ihr was? Ich hab mir heute die Special Edition von 300 mit 5 Stunden Bonusmaterial für 30 Euro gekauft und dann gemerkt das mein DVD-Player keine HD DVDs abspielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und umtauschen kann man es nicht mehr


Ärgerlich was?


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> der 3 mod in dem thread? was wird jetzt kommen?
> [ ]der 4
> [ ]grönland
> [ ]nochmal der 1
> /discuss


"auf neue seite bring"


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Ärgerlich was?



pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Blubb Blubb Blubb!


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> der 3 mod in dem thread? was wird jetzt kommen?
> [ ]der 4
> [ ]grönland
> [ ]nochmal der 1
> ...



So das is meine Meinung


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

ah mist
Maus meine wasserflasche is grad ausgelaufen
jez is das ganze bett nass
doll


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ah mist
> Maus meine wasserflasche is grad ausgelaufen
> jez is das ganze bett nass
> doll


*hust*wasserflasche^^


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ah mist
> Maus meine wasserflasche is grad ausgelaufen
> jez is das ganze bett nass
> doll



siehs positiv jetzt hast du vor deiner Mutter eine Ausrede wegen den anderen ``Flecken´´ in deinem Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ah mist
> Maus meine wasserflasche is grad ausgelaufen
> jez is das ganze bett nass
> doll


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....

Ich glaubs nich, hier lesen 2000 Leute mit...
...ihr führt echt ne offene Beziehung, zuerst
erzählt du von... nagut, das lass ich Flocke zu
liebe mal aus, aber... naja...


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> siehs positiv jetzt hast du vor deiner Mutter eine Ausrede wegen den anderen ``Flecken´´ in deinem Bett



...





> *hust*wasserflasche^^



ich habs nich nötig an mir rumzuspielen sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



Los raus damit ich hasse Geheimnisse!


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ich habs nich nötig an mir rumzuspielen sorry
> 
> ...



An was du wieder denkst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

noch nie ne freundin gehabt oder was ..


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> An was du wieder denkst



grad and Apfelstrudel
und Milch

und du?


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Bei Ciliu kommt eh nix raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



< Thront Fan.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

vorgestern warste noch ciliu fan wegen FLOCKE xd

.. dich soll ma einer verstehn


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Ich mag dich ZAM, bist noch vor Carcharoth mein
> lieblings MOD - aber manchmal versteh ich dich einfach
> nicht...



oO

*sperren geht*


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Bei Ciliu kommt eh nix raus



sagte der account hacker


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> grad and Apfelstrudel
> und Milch
> 
> und du?



Kekse

Ich denke immer an Kekse


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> sagte der account hacker



D Genau!


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

HIER KÖNNTE IHRE WERBUNG STEHEN (deine nicht,lurock)


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> *sperren geht*



das heißt doch nur das du mein 2. lieblings mod bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Kekse
> 
> Ich denke immer an Kekse



^^ wiso nur..


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> oO
> 
> *sperren geht*



Mach dir nichts drauß du bist und bleibst mein Liebling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

Das tolle an Carcharoth ist,
das er zwar direkt und konsequent ist
aber immer nett bleibt -.-


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ^^ wiso nur..



Weil Kekse lecker sind du Krone der Schöpfung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu du bist ganz schön naiv. Hör besser zu und du verstehst vieles mehr, junger Padawan!


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> juhu kann meine frontbeleuchtung umändern ;D grün .. rot .. blau ;d ^^



Dell? Hat n Bekannter auch... ich stell die Lichter immer auf rosa wenn er kurz weg ist *g*


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Dell? Hat n Bekannter auch... ich stell die Lichter immer auf rosa wenn er kurz weg ist *g*



LoL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sag ma Carcharoth wie darf man das "pwning noobs since 1984"
verstehen? da gabs doch noch garkeine richtigen Pc spiele?!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ah mist
> Maus meine wasserflasche is grad ausgelaufen
> jez is das ganze bett nass
> doll




wars davor au schon^^!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dell? Hat n Bekannter auch... ich stell die Lichter immer auf rosa wenn er kurz weg ist *g*


und dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *angst hab*


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth FTW!!!11 *Auch mal anschleim*


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> und dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sind alle Lichter rosa!!!!


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Carcharoth FTW!!!11 *Auch mal anschleim*



Ruhe Account Hacker !!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Ruhe Account Hacker !!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD ^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dell? Hat n Bekannter auch... ich stell die Lichter immer auf rosa wenn er kurz weg ist *g*




das ist fies ;D oberes is nun blau und unteres rot ;D ^^


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> wars davor au schon^^!!!!!!



Kein Kommentar, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> D ^^



ich finds ned lustig, is armselig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

entlich mit 130fps zocken ;D das ewige laggen mit 15-40 fps hat nur aufgregt


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

ich liebe alle mods 3x
ich liebe buffed tem 3x
(nach der melodie von "ich liebe deutsche land")


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> (nach der melodie von "ich liebe deutsche land")



Sleipnir?


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Ach Ciliu. Bist schon so ne Kartoffel :>


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> LoL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja.. Pong gabs schon 1972 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Nintendo existiert bereits seit 1889.. aber das nur so am Rande.

Das 1984 spielt auf mein Geburtsjahr an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Kein Kommentar,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






des war ein kommentar!!!

ist eigentlich alles wieder in ordnung???
wegen der ketscherei!!??!!!!!


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

kennt wer ne geheimtipp wo ich nen guten pc mit bildschirm usw für 50&#8364; bekomme? xD


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> kennt wer ne geheimtipp wo ich nen guten pc mit bildschirm usw für 50€ bekomme? xD



*hust* Polen *hust*


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Das 1984 spielt auf mein Geburtsjahr an



also wirst du dieses jahr 24 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und Nintendo existiert bereits seit 1889.. aber das nur so am Rande.



wusst ich ned LöL solang?


@Flocke: weißt du noch was du heute zu dem Mp3 Player gesagt hast,
              der in meinem Pc steckte? JAJA DU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Sleipnir?



The eight-legged Horse of the mighty man with one eye!


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> kennt wer ne geheimtipp wo ich nen guten pc mit bildschirm usw für 50€ bekomme? xD




DA HAB ISCH WAT FÜR DISCH!!!!!!! Weiss aber nicht ob du die Seite kennst!

Also 2 Links!

1. www.google.de

und

2. www.ebay.de


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> The eight-legged Horse of the mighty man with one eye!



nochmal auf Alemannisch und dann auf Germanisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> .....
> @Flocke: weißt du noch was du heute zu dem Mp3 Player gesagt hast,
> der in meinem Pc steckte? JAJA DU
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würds net aushalten mit so nem Freund, Flocke du armes Mädchen!


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

.. kommt draufn was du für nen bildschirm willst ;D und wie gross
24" tft z.b. bekommste nei un nimmer


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> also wirst du dieses jahr 24
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap, leider...



Ciliu schrieb:


> wusst ich ned LöL solang?



Jup. Die haben damals Spielkarten (sogenannte Hanafuda) hergestellt. Die waren bei der japanischen Mafia sehr beliebt.
Nintendo besass auch mal einige Bordelle und stellte Tütensuppe her... die haben echt ne geile Firmengeschichte *g*


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Jap, leider...
> Jup. Die haben damals Spielkarten (sogenannte Hanafuda) hergestellt. Die waren bei der japanischen Mafia sehr beliebt.
> Nintendo besass auch mal einige Bordelle und stellte Tütensuppe her... die haben echt ne geile Firmengeschichte *g*




24 ? Uaahahahaahaha du gehst ja auf die *30* zu! *Dämonisch lachen tut*


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> nochmal auf Alemannisch und dann auf Germanisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du weisst, dass ich nen hochalemannischen Dialekt sprech? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1.
Ds achtbeinige Ross vo däm mächtige Ma mit eim Oug.

2.
Das achtbeinige Pferd von dem mächtigen Mann mit einem Auge.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich würds net aushalten mit so nem Freund, Flocke du armes Mädchen!




ja der kann sein mund net halten isch voll die plaudertasche!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> *hust* Polen *hust*


/e ist pole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Jap, leider...
> Jup. Die haben damals Spielkarten (sogenannte Hanafuda) hergestellt. Die waren bei der japanischen Mafia sehr beliebt.
> Nintendo besass auch mal einige Bordelle und stellte Tütensuppe her... die haben echt ne geile Firmengeschichte *g*



Bordelle?

Ach deswegen sieht Mario aus wie ein Pornodarsteller aus Italien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Nintendo besass auch mal einige Bordelle und stellte Tütensuppe her... die haben echt ne geile Firmengeschichte *g*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich schau ma bei wikipedia!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> /e ist pole
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann lebste doch an der Quelle...



Späßlein bitte nicht verklagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> ja der kann sein mund net halten isch voll die plaudertasche!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich fühle mir dir!


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

flocke,komm zu uns *imaginäre katze streichel*


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> ja der kann sein mund net halten isch voll die plaudertasche!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach er provoziert eben gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> ja der kann sein mund net halten isch voll die plaudertasche!!!!



kann ich wohl,
ich werd den ganzen abend nix mehr bei buffed posten!


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Bordelle?
> 
> Ach deswegen sieht Mario aus wie ein Pornodarsteller aus Italien
> 
> ...




das wusstest du ned? oO


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Carcaroth merkste auch schon dass dein Körper abbaut ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

wiso lagt forum nur immer bei mir -.-

btw ich brauch keine imaginäre katze zum streicheln ;D hab ja meine katze ;D


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das wusstest du ned? oO



Nö muss ich denn alles wissen?


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> kann ich wohl,
> ich werd den ganzen abend nix mehr bei buffed posten!



Das schaffste sowieso nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

juhu flocke gehört uns ;D juhuuuuuu party *flasch wodka aufmach*


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Das schaffste sowieso nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ganz deiner meinung!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich fühle mir dir!





danke is aber lieb von dir!!!!


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> danke is aber lieb von dir!!!!


Ja, ich kann mir denken wie schwer das alles für dich ist... *näher an flöckchen ran rutsch*


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso lagt forum nur immer bei mir -.-
> 
> btw ich brauch keine imaginäre katze zum streicheln ;D hab ja meine katze ;D


deine eigene muschi?
btw:wo is badcatha? lurock hast doch noch ihren bh oder?


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Ja, ich kann mir denken wie schwer das alles für dich ist... *näher an flöckchen ran rutsch*



wag es nicht!
sonst darfst du deine meerschweinchen absofort lutschen!


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> deine eigene muschi?
> btw:wo is badcatha? lurock hast doch noch ihren bh oder?



naja die muschi fürs bett hab ich atm ned^^ aber die kleine katze hab ich xD und ja die gehört mia ^^

badcatha ist weg ;(


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> wag es nicht!
> sonst darfst du deine meerschweinchen absofort lutschen!



VERLOREN!


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> deine eigene muschi?
> btw:wo is badcatha? lurock hast doch noch ihren bh oder?


Mööglich....



Ciliu schrieb:


> wag es nicht!
> sonst darfst du deine meerschweinchen absofort lutschen!


Ich will ihr doch nur helfen... du eifersüchtige Laberbagge! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

ähmm gewinnt ;D


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Ich will ihr doch nur helfen... du eifersüchtige Laberbagge!



bin nich eifersüchtig,
aber da deine freundin ja gerade aus dem grund das sie [.....],
brauchst dir nich meine süße als ersatz nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Bordelle?
> 
> Ach deswegen sieht Mario aus wie ein Pornodarsteller aus Italien
> 
> ...



Nö

1. Mario sieht so aus, weils damals die einzige Möglichkeit war ne Pixelfigur darzustellen. Drum hat er auch nen Schnurrbart. Nen Mund zu zeichnen war damals unmöglich *g*

2. Mario heisst Mario, weil der damalige Hausmeister von Nintendo of America mit Vornamen Mario hiess und ihm ähnlich sah. Vorher hiess Mario "Jumpman" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Nö
> 
> 1. Mario sieht so aus, weils damals die einzige Möglichkeit war ne Pixelfigur darzustellen. Drum hat er auch nen Schnurrbart. Nen Mund zu zeichnen war damals unmöglich *g*
> 
> 2. Mario heisst Mario, weil der damalige Hausmeister von Nintendo of America mit Vornamen Mario hiess und ihm ähnlich sah. Vorher hiess Mario "Jumpman"



wollt gerade dasselbe posten, aber nein Carcharoth war ma
wieder schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber gut geschrieben - is echt funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (8. Februar 2008)

juhu die Allianz hat gerade 3 mal in Topzeit gegen die Horde haushoch gewonnen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> bin nich eifersüchtig,
> aber da deine freundin ja gerade aus dem grund das sie [.....],
> brauchst dir nich meine süße als ersatz nehmen
> 
> ...




du bist gar ned einfersüchtig neee ;D


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> juhu die Allianz hat gerade 3 mal in Topzeit gegen die Horde haushoch gewonnen



gewöhn dich nich dran,
das frustet zu sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

im av ist das keine seltenheit ;D aber sonst schon xd


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> bin nich eifersüchtig,
> aber da deine freundin ja gerade aus dem grund das sie [.....],
> .....


Ätzend! Und ich hab nicht mal die leiseste Ahnung wie lang das dauert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> du bist gar ned einfersüchtig neee ;D



ne echt nich löl,
ich vertrau Jacky - egal in welcher hinsicht.
Sie hat männliche freundschaften - u know wayne?
sie macht was mit nem andern jungen alleine,
u know wayne?
sie lässt sich von lurock anbaggern -
is nur mein beschützer instinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ätzend! Und ich hab nicht mal die leiseste Ahnung wie lang das dauert...



bis die Grippe vorbei is? 5 tage oder so


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

zomfg da kommt so ein Newb greift mich an und stirbt .. 1min später kommt nen 70er mit -.- wiso gibt es nur soviele noskiller 

hexer auf lvl 34 sind opfer .. eigentlich bis sie 70 sind -.-


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Ich finde Lurock hat Flocke verdient.


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> bin nich eifersüchtig,
> aber da deine freundin ja gerade aus dem grund das sie [.....],
> brauchst dir nich meine süße als ersatz nehmen
> 
> ...




Nein du und eifersüchtig niemals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ne echt nich löl,
> ich vertrau Jacky - egal in welcher hinsicht.
> Sie hat männliche freundschaften - u know wayne?
> sie macht was mit nem andern jungen alleine,
> ...




^^ ahja ;D find lurock aber nett ^^ 
lurock > irgend nen junge mit dem jacky was aleine macht^^


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

ich will wieder wow spielen -_-aber der lappi liegt nur da... mach morgen pics und mach n thread auf


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich will wieder wow spielen -_-aber der lappi liegt nur da... mach morgen pics und mach n thread auf




dann spiel ;D


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Ich finde Lurock hat Flocke verdient.



*Übertreib es nicht, ich hab die faxen dicke!*


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ich finde Lurock hat Flocke verdient.






wie süß von dir!!!!!


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ich finde Lurock hat Flocke verdient.


Danke, aber das is alles nur Spaß... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Minastirit schrieb:


> ^^ ahja ;D find lurock aber nett ^^
> lurock > irgend nen junge mit dem jacky was aleine macht^^


Nochmal danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *Übertreib es nicht, ich hab die faxen dicke!*





hilfe was isch los????????


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

Juliy nervt, mehr nicht


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> hilfe was isch los????????




dolle sig ;d könnt in 2min keine bessere machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dann spiel ;D


lies dir den text nochmal durch...ich scgreib vonner wii -.-


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Juliy nervt, mehr nicht


nimm doch net ernst

weisch erst willschdu das ich ins forum schreib und jetzt???

ich kann ja auch gehn!!!!


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> nimm doch net ernst
> 
> weisch erst willschdu das ich ins forum schreib und jetzt???
> 
> ich kann ja auch gehn!!!!



ne ganz von buffed geh ich ned
hab nur keine lust mehr auf Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> nimm doch net ernst
> 
> weisch erst willschdu das ich ins forum schreib und jetzt???
> 
> ich kann ja auch gehn!!!!



ach nee ;D bleib doch ;d find dich nett ^^


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

endlich wieder etwas weibliches...ähhm...na...weiblichkeit halt,nachdem charch weg ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach nee ;D bleib doch ;d find dich nett ^^




danke ich find dich auch nett

aber ich hab keine lust das Matze 
alles soo ernst nimmt und dann keine ahnung was agressive wird!!!!


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> danke ich find dich auch nett
> 
> aber ich hab keine lust das Matze
> alles soo ernst nimmt und dann keine ahnung was agressive wird!!!!


Ach, der regt sich schon wieder ab...


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Ach Ciliu mein Knuffelbärchen nimms doch nicht ernst, mein Kartoffelhörnchen!


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

erstmal sollte ich mich aufregen oder!?
edit: schöne zahl xD 

Beiträge: 1.111



> Ach Ciliu mein Knuffelbärchen nimms doch nicht ernst, mein Kartoffelhörnchen!



gib mir ma bitte deine adresse, möcht ma mit dir persönlich sprechen,
schaun ob du dann immer noch so ne dicke klappe hast


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

matze also? ähmmm...


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> erstmal sollte ich mich aufregen oder!?
> edit: schöne zahl xD
> 
> Beiträge: 1.111
> ...



Be cool Junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> endlich wieder etwas weibliches...ähhm...na...weiblichkeit halt,nachdem charch weg ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wat soll das den heissen ;D

<Begleiter von Schildi> <-- der ist doch cool ;D

ciliu keine angst keiner klaut deine freundin ..

Ich bin zu weit weg
ähmm naja der macht nur spass
juliy ist so ein "kaum 3 haare am sack schon puff schlange stehn wa.."
lurock hmm der macht das vlt ^^ naja er hat ja freundin xD
chacharoth hat sein pet
zam seine axt ..

so ^^


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> ciliu keine angst keiner klaut deine freundin ..



das würde auch keiner schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> erstmal sollte ich mich aufregen oder!?
> edit: schöne zahl xD
> 
> Beiträge: 1.111
> ...




Matze bidde regt dich wiede ab!!!!


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

^^ Ich hab vor dir nicht die geringste Angst Misses ... Ah ne Mister Kartoffel!


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Matze bidde regt dich wiede ab!!!!



bin nichma aufgeregt,
trink grad meine Milch hier
und hör Ensiferum


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> das würde auch keiner schaffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das versucht ja auch keiner Oo


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> erstmal sollte ich mich aufregen oder!?
> edit: schöne zahl xD
> 
> Beiträge: 1.111
> ...


"sprechen" xD


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> "sprechen" xD



jap,
ich schlag niemanden

ausser meine freundin aufn popo
(sorry für heute schatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

ok anderes thema...
www.ciliu.homo.de


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Ich hab vor kleineren keinen Schiss ;D

Aber kannst ja mal versuchen mit einem Eishockeyspieler dich zu prügeln xD


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ....
> ausser meine freundin aufn popo
> (sorry für heute schatz
> 
> ...


...tjo, wie war das eben?


> Ich bin keine Laberbacke!


Jojo...


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ok anderes thema...
> www.ciliu.homo.de




WOW!


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Ich hab vor kleineren keinen Schiss ;D
> 
> Aber kannst ja mal versuchen mit einem Eishockeyspieler dich zu prügeln xD



hey
umso mehr muckies desdo kleiner der schniepi,
desdo kleiner das gehirn und desdo bewegungsunfähiger biste

ausserdem hast du in deiner dicken plattenrüstung zu wenig +Hit
um mich zu Critten, da hab ich mit meinen Lederstiefeln
zuviel Block/Parry/Dodge für


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ich hab vor kleineren keinen Schiss ;D
> 
> Aber kannst ja mal versuchen mit einem Eishockeyspieler dich zu prügeln xD




Mach ich von mir aus .. Kampfsport trift sicher härter ... und nen goldschläger hab ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ciliu ist viel zu nett^^


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> jap,
> ich schlag niemanden
> 
> ausser meine freundin aufn popo
> ...





jojo passt!!
hasch ja au was zurück bekommen nich!!!!!?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

wtf f5 = doppelpost -.-


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Ich habe vor einem Nazi keine Angst.


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Besonders nicht vor KartoffelNazis!


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> jojo passt!!
> hasch ja au was zurück bekommen nich!!!!!??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




.. das ist so fies für jemanden ohne freundin -.- !!!


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> jojo passt!!
> hasch ja au was zurück bekommen nich!!!!!??



JA! in die weichteile...


und Juliy, wenn du immer direkt an schlagen denkst,
solltest du vllt. mal auf ne Walldorfschule - da lernt man
anständige leute kennen.


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> jojo passt!!
> hasch ja au was zurück bekommen nich!!!!!??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


details!


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> jojo passt!!
> hasch ja au was zurück bekommen nich!!!!!??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aha interessant erzählt nur weiter.....


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Besonders nicht vor KartoffelNazis!




tja pech bin kein nazi ..


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> jojo passt!!
> hasch ja au was zurück bekommen nich!!!!!??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Besonders nicht vor KartoffelNazis!





soo jetzt misch ich mich mal ein !!

halt deine klappe jetzt reichts!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> JA! in die weichteile...
> und Juliy, wenn du immer direkt an schlagen denkst,
> solltest du vllt. mal auf ne Walldorfschule - da lernt man
> anständige leute kennen.



autsch xD go flocke go xd


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tja pech bin kein nazi ..



Ich meinte auch nicht dich lieber Schweizer.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> halt deine klappe jetzt reichts!!!!!!!!



BÄM! GIB IHM!!!!!


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

ich denke, wir sollten jetzt alle mal [alt] + [f4] klicken


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> details!




was soll ich denn dazu sagen???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> ich denke, wir sollten jetzt alle mal [alt] + [f4] klicken



ich kann mit meiner maus ned auf die Tastatur klicken, kannst du das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> JA! in die weichteile...
> und Juliy, wenn du immer direkt an schlagen denkst,
> solltest du vllt. mal auf ne Walldorfschule - da lernt man
> anständige leute kennen.





Sorry!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Geh zu deinem Jacko und den anderen Naps in Stuttgart. Ciliu. Du passt da super hin!


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> was soll ich denn dazu sagen???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erzähl einfach!


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> was soll ich denn dazu sagen???



wir ham uns gekitzelt,
ich hab sie gezwickt,
sie hat mich gekratzt,
ich hab sie in bauch gebissen,
aufn pops gehaun,
aber sie hat mich gekitzelt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ich kann mit meiner maus ned auf die Tastatur klicken, kannst du das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenn ich auf f4 drück meld ich mich vom pc ab!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ich kann mit meiner maus ned auf die Tastatur klicken, kannst du das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaaaa,hab hier nämlich ne wii-fernbedienung inner hand


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> wir ham uns gekitzelt,
> ich hab sie gezwickt,
> sie hat mich gekratzt,
> ich hab sie in bauch gebissen,
> ...





was is war falsch??

des war voll die ketscherei!!!

des war kuhl!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Geh zu deinem Jacko und den anderen Naps in Stuttgart. Ciliu. Du passt da super hin!


der er ist ne sie .. (und schaut ned schlecht aus ;D)

ach ignoriert ihn einfahc ;D der ist wie ein kleiner hund .. die wollen nur spielen


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Wenn die Menschen meinen aus ihrem Land gehen zu müssen,
> weils ihnen hier besser geht - dann sollen se auch nur bleiben wenns ihnen besser geht.
> Viele können sich hier gut integrieren,
> aber wenn ich als deutscher als Kartoffel bezeichnet werde,
> darf sich derjenige nicht freuen wenn sein Blut an meinen 14ern Klebt..






Ciliu schrieb:


> JA! in die weichteile...
> und Juliy, wenn du immer direkt an schlagen denkst,
> solltest du vllt. mal auf ne Walldorfschule - da lernt man
> anständige leute kennen.



Seht ihr den Widerspruch?


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> was is war falsch??
> 
> des war voll die ketscherei!!!
> 
> des war kuhl!!!



und du warst wild wie noch was
hammer geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Und jetzt drücken alleeeeeeeeeeeee die Taste ''APOKALYPSE'' !


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Seht ihr den Widerspruch?



das mit den 14ern war zum 1000. mal
ein doofer nazi klischee witz...


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> und du warst wild wie noch was
> hammer geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





PSST sei leise




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> das mit den 14ern war zum 1000. mal
> ein doofer nazi klischee witz...



Schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Seht ihr den Widerspruch?




Ja, leider will Ciliu nur seine Beiträge pushen, und weiss nicht genau was er so sagt.

Hat er mir auch im ICQ gesagt. Er hat ne Wette am laufen, bis Samstag 1000 Beiträge zu haben.


Naja wers braucht!


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Und jetzt drücken alleeeeeeeeeeeee die Taste ''APOKALYPSE'' !




pleas press any key to ignore juliy 

btw imba pic in meiner sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur auf rammstein klicen p.s. lachen nid vergessen


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> und du warst wild wie noch was
> hammer geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Flöckchen, ich hab richtisch Mitleid mit dir, ich hätt ihn umgebracht!
Hier sehen das ca. 1000 Leute...


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Schon klar



hab nämlich nur 10er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

@flocke:
hat es nennt bestimmten grund für die ganzen sch´s? nicht das ich was dagegen hätte *einschleim xd*


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ja, leider will Ciliu nur seine Beiträge pushen, und weiss nicht genau was er so sagt.
> 
> Hat er mir auch im ICQ gesagt. Er hat ne Wette am laufen, bis Samstag 1000 Beiträge zu haben.
> Naja wers braucht!


OMFG alcasim?


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

*brotkau*



> Ja, leider will Ciliu nur seine Beiträge pushen, und weiss nicht genau was er so sagt.
> 
> Hat er mir auch im ICQ gesagt. Er hat ne Wette am laufen, bis Samstag 1000 Beiträge zu haben.
> Naja wers braucht!



jo alcasim.
aber gut, die 1000 hab ich jez Löl -.-


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Mmmmh, könnten wir uns nicht auf ein Thema einigen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

Gute Nacht Kinder der Sonne. Achja und Special Gn8 an Ciliu'' The one and only Kartoffel'' ''Kartoffelman'' ''Ich fühl mich so cool'' ''Ich war ein Gangster in Stuttgart''

Wie kann man nur so einen Spacken lieben Flocke ? Uahahaha  *Lach*


----------



## Juliy (8. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> OMFG alcasim?



Richtig.


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Kinder der Sonne. Achja und Special Gn8 an Ciliu'' The one and only Kartoffel'' ''Kartoffelman'' ''Ich fühl mich so cool'' ''Ich war ein Gangster in Stuttgart''
> 
> Wie kann man nur so einen Spacken lieben Flocke ? Uahahaha  *Lach*


Gut Nacht! Und vergiss nicht: Jesus liebt dich!


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Gute Nacht Kinder der Sonne. Achja und Special Gn8 an Ciliu'' The one and only Kartoffel'' ''Kartoffelman'' ''Ich fühl mich so cool'' ''Ich war ein Gangster in Stuttgart''
> 
> Wie kann man nur so einen Spacken lieben Flocke ? Uahahaha *Lach*



meinst nicht das ma genug is?
das is kindisch was zu abziehst

gute nacht,
jesus liebt dich!


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *brotkau*
> jo alcasim.
> aber gut, die 1000 hab ich jez Löl -.-


mein witz^^


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Kinder der Sonne. Achja und Special Gn8 an Ciliu'' The one and only Kartoffel'' ''Kartoffelman'' ''Ich fühl mich so cool'' ''Ich war ein Gangster in Stuttgart''
> 
> Wie kann man nur so einen Spacken lieben Flocke ? Uahahaha  *Lach*




wie kann man  nur  mit soeinem wie dir schreiben??!!!!

gute nacht


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gut Nacht! Und vergiss nicht: Jesus liebt dich!


ihn nicht -.-


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

www.alcasim.homo.de ?


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

WEEEEG!!! IN DIE BUNKER! CILIU EXPLODIERT!


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> WEEEEG!!! IN DIE BUNKER! CILIU EXPLODIERT!



hey mach die luke auf!
ich will auch noch rein bevor Ciliu explodiert!!!


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> wie kann man  nur  mit soeinem wie dir schreiben??!!!!
> 
> gute nacht



Tja Flöcklein nicht jeder ist so intelligent wie wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

ich hoffe mal das wir behinaltet mich auch xD


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> hey mach die luke auf!
> ich will auch noch rein bevor Ciliu explodiert!!!


Kay, aber beeil dich! Er muss hier irgendwo sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (8. Februar 2008)

diesem juliy ist auch nicht klar,dass ich ihn ständig reporte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> ich hoffe mal das wir behinaltet mich auch xD



klar



> Kay, aber beeil dich! Er muss hier irgendwo sein...



mach zu!!! MACH ZUU!!!



> diesem juliy ist auch nicht klar,dass ich ihn ständig reporte



echt? zu geil xD


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Tja Flöcklein nicht jeder ist so intelligent wie wir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




aber echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
manche gehören schon um sieben ins bett wenn sandmännchen aus is!!!!


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

also wir haben uns geeinigt,dass wir alle mistgeburten sind
neues thema:
wenn der thread zu ist,in welchem flamen wir darüber??


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

Tagschwärmer!


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

juhu XDi am inteligent ;D +200 int auf ... naja ihr wisst schon zu verzaubern hat sich doch gelohnt ;D


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

und wenn Tagschwärmer zu ist
Vormittagschwärmer und Nachmittagschwärmer


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Tagschwärmer!


Nee! Tagsüber net, da muss ich noch andere Sachen machen, wenn dann:
Die Woche über Nacht- und das Wochenende Morgens - Mittag - Schwärmer!


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

ich muss jetzt ins bett 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

ich mach den thread auf .. psycos only ^^


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> ich muss jetzt ins bett



alleine?

ich glaub wir schreiben icq weiter...


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> ich muss jetzt ins bett
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gute nacht ;D träum von mir *g*


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> ich muss jetzt ins bett
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steht dir frei in welches du willst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

keksschwärmer


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> ich muss jetzt ins bett
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon?!

Ich dachte wir machen noch Party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> echt? zu geil xD


tjoa,wer zu dumm ist zum denke,muss fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Steht dir frei in welches du willst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



seh ich auch so Xd solange es ned deins ist ^^


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Steht dir frei in welches du willst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lol der war mal wieder sowas von  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Schon?!
> 
> Ich dachte wir machen noch Party
> 
> ...




sorry heut net!!

gute nacht


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

;( der tag ist im a.. xD


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis morgen maus!
du rufsch an ge


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

Waschi der Bär &#8206;(23:13):
okay aber meld dich wirklich 
nich vergessen bitte
morgen is samstag
da kommt das sams
mag nich allein sein, hab angst wenn das kommt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

HEY PSST


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Lol der war mal wieder sowas von
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> sorry heut net!!
> 
> gute nacht


Guuute Naaacht Flöckchen!


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

*sein bett anbiet*


----------



## Jácks (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ;( der tag ist im a.. xD


ohhhhh amer Mina


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (8. Februar 2008)

gute nacht 




hab euch alle lieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

ja gn8 träum von alcasim


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

F_l_o_c_k_e schrieb:


> gute nacht
> hab euch alle lieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nochmal: Guuute Nacht Flöggy!


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

*Sorry jungs Flöckchen is vergeben an den schönen *hust* herren
mit den roten stiefeln!*


----------



## Jácks (8. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *sein bett anbiet*


*drann riech* *kotzreiz bekomm*


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> *sein bett anbiet*



meins is größer als deins


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *Sorry jungs Flöckchen is vergeben an den schönen *hust* herren
> mit den roten stiefeln!*


Danke Ciliu, danke! Ich wusste doch das sie dich net nehmen würde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Danke Ciliu, danke! Ich wusste doch das sie dich net nehmen würde!



hab rote stiefel..


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> hab rote stiefel..


Ich auch, und jetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

ist sie weg?
füße aufn tisch leg
chips raushol
porno anmach


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Ich auch, und jetzt?



schwanzvergleich?


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *Sorry jungs Flöckchen is vergeben an den schönen *hust* herren
> mit den roten stiefeln!*



Den Weihnachtsmann?


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *Sorry jungs Flöckchen is vergeben an den schönen *hust* herren
> mit den roten stiefeln!*




zum glück hab ich rote stiefel Xd


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> schwanzvergleich?


Haahaaa! Selfowned! Da brauchen ma gar net erst zu streiten, tschüss Ciliu, lass mich und Flöcke grad mal alleine!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

weihnachtsmann is aber ned schön!

ICH bin gemeint
nur ICH
klingt voll ego grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EGAL



> Haahaaa! Selfowned! Da brauchen ma gar net erst zu streiten, tschüss Ciliu, lass mich und Flöcke grad mal alleine!



sagst du ^.^
hast im prinzip scho verschissen..wenn du wüsstest löl


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> weihnachtsmann is aber ned schön!
> 
> ICH bin gemeint
> nur ICH
> ...



Dann sag das doch geich und erzähl uns nix von roten Stiefeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

zum schwansvergleich:

Lurock &#8206;(23:20):
wtf?
Waschi der Bär &#8206;(23:20):
xD
Lurock &#8206;(23:20):
laber!
Waschi der Bär &#8206;(23:20):
frag jacky
Lurock &#8206;(23:20):
arschloch ich bin off.... -.-
Waschi der Bär &#8206;(23:20):
xD
Lurock &#8206;(23:20):
cheater!


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

der schwanz ist meistens solang wie der zeigefinger (nicht steif)


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> weihnachtsmann is aber ned schön!
> 
> ICH bin gemeint
> nur ICH
> ...




   Ciliu: |-----------------------------------------------------------|<----- Haha

Lurock: |---------------------------------------------------------------|<------Knappes Ding Lurock hat gewonnen

Ahmm: |Mehr als ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (8. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> OMFG alcasim?



Hmm... Chopi, mal wieder am spammen? Warum du meinen Namen hier mitunterbringst weiss ich auch nicht... Vermutlich mal wieder einer deiner erbärmlichen Versuche mich fertig zu machen, haha



Juliy schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Kinder der Sonne. Achja und Special Gn8 an Ciliu'' The one and only Kartoffel'' ''Kartoffelman'' ''Ich fühl mich so cool'' ''Ich war ein Gangster in Stuttgart''
> 
> Wie kann man nur so einen Spacken lieben Flocke ? Uahahaha  *Lach*



 Edit: Netiquette unso... Zuspät gelesen :O


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> der schwanz ist meistens solang wie der zeigefinger (nicht steif)



wir reden nich mehr darüber okay?
sonst wird das wirklich nen /close


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> .....
> Juliy, soll dir nen Gruss von Patrick ausrichten, richtig, du wolltest ihm den Account abziehen
> 
> 
> ...


Darf ich fragen wo es das Video davon zu kaufen gibt? Ich würde 50 Mäuse dafür zahlen um zu sehen wie der eins aufs Maul kriegt!


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

60!


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Juliy, soll dir nen Gruss von Patrick ausrichten, richtig, du wolltest ihm den Account abziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube mich haben hier einige nicht so ganz verstanden....


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Hmm... Chopi, mal wieder am spammen? Warum du meinen Namen hier mitunterbringst weiss ich auch nicht... Vermutlich mal wieder einer deiner erbärmlichen Versuche mich fertig zu machen, haha
> 
> Juliy, soll dir nen Gruss von Patrick ausrichten, richtig, du wolltest ihm den Account abziehen
> 
> ...


nichts gegen dich,dein name ist halt synonim für flamen wegen spam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> 60!



120!


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

shit,zam im thread ALLES AUFRÄUMEN ^^


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> shit,zam im thread ALLES AUFRÄUMEN ^^



ne ZAM hat aber recht..


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

*sich wieder hinter dem Tisch verkriech*


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

edit : zu langsames forum Xd


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ne ZAM hat aber recht..


meint ich doch garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

*Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir jeden Abend ein Thema bestimmen
über das wir dann reden?*


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir jeden Abend ein Thema bestimmen
> über das wir dann reden?*


das thema des threads=>spam


----------



## Alcasim (8. Februar 2008)

Hmm.... @Zam, was müsste man denn rein theoretisch machen damit der Thread endgültig (und damit alle darin vorhandenen Beiträge) gelöscht wird?


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> das thema des threads=>spam



Das war ne ernsthafte frage,
auch für die Milftüte


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Hmm.... @Zam, was müsste man denn rein theoretisch machen damit der Thread endgültig (und damit alle darin vorhandenen Beiträge) gelöscht wird?



Wenn du es darauf anlegst ist dein Account vor dem Thread endgültig (und mit allen verfassten Beiträgen) gel..bannt. Ich habe hier vorhin explizit auf die Netiquette verwiesen, das keine persönlichen Zwistigkeiten in der Community ausgelebt werden - aber das scheint dich nicht sonderlich zu interessieren.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

Also was haltet ihr davon, Jungs?


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Das war ne ernsthafte frage,
> auch für die Milftüte


wird halt nicht klappen,da wir die spammerversammlung sind^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Wiso bannt ihr dann nicht einfach den und lasst den thread da? nur so ..


----------



## Alcasim (8. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn du es darauf anlegst ist dein Account vor dem Thread endgültig (und mit allen verfassten Beiträgen) gel..bannt. Ich habe hier vorhin explizit auf die Netiquette verwiesen, das keine persönlichen Zwistigkeiten in der Community ausgelebt werden - aber das scheint dich nicht sonderlich zu interessieren.




Bitte Herr Zamora herzlichst um entschuldigung!

Hab den Post von dir erst gelesen nachdem du den zweiten geschrieben hast... Und das oben, war nur ne Frage, mehr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Das mit Patrick rauseditiert, war vielleicht ein bisschen zu hart formuliert, aber er ist selbstschuld :>


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Hmm.... @Zam, was müsste man denn rein theoretisch machen damit der Thread endgültig (und damit alle darin vorhandenen Beiträge) gelöscht wird?


darf ich fragen wieso du das willst?


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Wiso bannt ihr dann nicht einfach den und lasst den thread da? nur so ..



ich denke mal,
weil man sich dann einfach nen neuen Acc macht und weiterspamt.
so ne verwarnung da passt man schon mehr auf :-)


irgendwie tut mir ZAM grad leid,
er macht nur seine arbeit.........
meint ihr ned das er einfach recht hat?
vllt. is der Thread wirklich nix für das Forum


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

mein gott es ist EIN fred,wem hat der je geschadet?


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Der ist was fürs Forum nur spammen gewisse leute sachen rein die ned rein passen ;d .. zb. das pöse wort mit j ..

einfach normales thema suchen und normal weiter und der thread ist supa


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

naja hey schau mal
er muss das hier ja machen,
dafür gibts die regeln ja.
und wir ham kein festes thema worüber wir sprechen
das is das problem!


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> vllt. is der Thread wirklich nix für das Forum



Jedes Forum hat seinen großen, dicken Spam-Thread, indem beinahe gechattet wird. Wir haben den Nachtschwärmer-Thread bisher als solches gesehen - aber trotzdem gilt hier keine Narrenfreiheit. :-)


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Jedes Forum hat seinen großen, dicken Spam-Thread, indem beinahe gechattet wird. Wir haben den Nachtschwärmer-Thread bisher als solches gesehen - aber trotzdem gilt hier keine Narrenfreiheit. :-)



naja aber es wär doch einfach besser
wenn wir über ein thema reden könnten oder?


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> naja aber es wär doch einfach besser
> wenn wir über ein thema reden könnten oder?



Ihr müsst Euch auf garnichts festlegen - hat niemand verlangt. Aber lasst den persönlichen Flame, Flamerei allgemein oder sonstige Verlagerungen von Streitpunkten, verbalen Angriffen oder Netiquettenbrüchen auch aus diesem Thread raus.


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> naja aber es wär doch einfach besser
> wenn wir über ein thema reden könnten oder?


ist ja der sinn,trotzdem wird jemand kommen und "blub" posten...


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> naja aber es wär doch einfach besser
> wenn wir über ein thema reden könnten oder?


Hör mal Junge, ich krieg hier gleich nen Anfall...
1. Meinst du wärst der Erste der das vorschlägt?
2. Du kannst nur wenige Seiten vorher schauen,
da siehst du, dass ich es vorgeschlagen habe,
dein Post dazu bestand aus einem Wort...

Aber jetzt willst du das auf einmal auch?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Ihr müsst Euch auf garnichts festlegen - hat niemand verlangt. Aber lasst den persönlichen Flame, Flamerei allgemein oder sonstige Verlagerungen von Streitpunkten, verbalen Angriffen oder Netiquettenbrüchen auch aus diesem Thread raus



das problem ist,
das hier bestimmte leute kommen
um andere fertig zu machen.
Carcaroth meinte zu mir
das ich zB. Juliy nicht reporten brauche,
wenn er mich kartoffel, nazi oder sonst was nennt.

Also haben wir hier zwangsweise flame..


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ihr müsst Euch auf garnichts festlegen - hat niemand verlangt. Aber lasst den persönlichen Flame, Flamerei allgemein oder sonstige Verlagerungen von Streitpunkten, verbalen Angriffen oder Netiquettenbrüchen auch aus diesem Thread raus.


so aus neugier,
macht dir das mod-sein trotz dieser momente spaß,oder siehste es als pflicht?


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so aus neugier,
> macht dir das mod-sein trotz dieser momente spaß,oder siehste es als pflicht?



Ich bin ähm kein Mod *g* ... Admin - Community Manager, ich mache das neben dem Programmieren und sonstigen Kram beruflich. Die Mods sind meine Schäfchen die ich zum Grasen ins Forum schicke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Ich bin ähm kein Mod *g* ... Admin - Community Manager, ich mache das neben dem Programmieren und sonstigen Kram beruflich. Die Mods sind meine Schäfchen die ich zum Grasen ins Forum schicke.



zählt Allies metzeln auch zu deinen Tätigkeitsbereichen?


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

das gibt geld .. muss man ja machen

arbeiten muss man so oder so ;D obs nun spass macht oder ned


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin ähm kein Mod *g* ... Admin - Community Manager, ich mache das neben dem Programmieren und sonstigen Kram beruflich. Die Mods sind meine Schäfchen die ich zum Grasen ins Forum schicke.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


elite-mod?^^
macht dein beruf trotz sowas spaß

edith wollte wissen,wer höher steht heinrich oder du,hoffe die frage ist nicht zu dumm


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

Jungs mädels bin weg cu


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Jungs mädels bin weg cu


Gn8!


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> zählt Allies metzeln auch zu deinen Tätigkeitsbereichen?



Nur wenns für die buffedShow mal nen PvP-Take geben sollte.


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> elite-mod?^^
> macht dein beruf trotz sowas spaß



Ja - auch wenn das ein oder andere graue/weiße Haar schon da ist.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja - auch wenn das ein oder andere graue/weiße Haar schon da ist.




Ein graues haaar wieder vergeht ein jahr .. alles gute denke klar .. XD


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja - auch wenn das ein oder andere graue/weiße Haar schon da ist.


Das kann ich verstehen, da gibts ja so manche User, welche das ein oder andere davon schuld sind... schlimm! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Ahja @ ciliu CyA
und @zam wiso warste bei der letzten buffed show denn ned neben der neuen miterbeiterIN ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Jungs mädels bin weg cu


bb träum von lurock^^
(und mein edit lesen)


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ahja @ ciliu CyA
> und @zam wiso warste bei der letzten buffed show denn ned neben der neuen miterbeiterIN ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hatte nen Magen-Darm-Virus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> bb träum von lurock^^
> (und mein edit lesen)



willst du das er alpträume hat -.-


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

aber der zam hat uns ja alle lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hatte nen Magen-Darm-Virus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh ;d 
naja dann halt bei der nächsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder wie blizzard immer sagt .. kaffe trinken und abwarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
um was gehts next ma? ;d  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hatte nen Magen-Darm-Virus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das problem ist uns bekannt... xD


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> das problem ist uns bekannt... xD




das is ned lustig ;d unser zam muss doch frauen antanken gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur wenn man 2 tankt gibts relativ schnell nen wype .. ^^


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das is ned lustig ;d unser zam muss doch frauen antanken gehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


so isses...die machen gut dmg


----------



## Lurock (8. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so isses...die machen gut dmg


Oooohjaaa....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Februar 2008)

hihi XD

Der Mann wächt auf und denkt sich WAA ICH BRENNE .. sein bester freund brennt .. xD schnell löscht er ihn und frag seine tochter was passiert ist.

Da war so ein nest mit ner kleinen schlange .. ich hab mir ihr gespielt aber auf einmal hat sie mich angespuckt also hab ich die schlange getreteten ihr die eier zerquetscht und das nest angezündet Xd


----------



## Lurock (9. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hihi XD
> 
> Der Mann wächt auf und denkt sich WAA ICH BRENNE .. sein bester freund brennt .. xD schnell löscht er ihn und frag seine tochter was passiert ist.
> 
> Da war so ein nest mit ner kleinen schlange .. ich hab mir ihr gespielt aber auf einmal hat sie mich angespuckt also hab ich die schlange getreteten ihr die eier zerquetscht und das nest angezündet Xd


Holy Shit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das merkt man doch, wenn man die Eier zertritt bekommt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

achja,alles wieder ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
BTW hat jemand aufstieg der horde gelesen?


----------



## Lurock (9. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> achja,alles wieder ruhig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Joa, lang her... ich les so ziemlich viel...


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Joa, lang her... ich les so ziemlich viel...


isses gut?habs ungelesen vor mir liegen


----------



## Lurock (9. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> isses gut?habs ungelesen vor mir liegen


Musste selbst entscheiden...

Ich persönlich fand, das war net so der Kracher...
Aber wie gesagt, lese es dann weißt es!


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

k ivh hau rein niemand mehr da (fast^^)


----------



## Minastirit (9. Februar 2008)

bin doch da ..


----------



## Lurock (9. Februar 2008)

Kay, bin auch mal weg, bis 1 oder 2 Uhr, falls dann jmd da ist.
Wenn nicht, bis morgen!


----------



## Minastirit (9. Februar 2008)

bis späta


----------



## Minastirit (9. Februar 2008)

so bin off ;D lvl up noch gemacht feritg^^


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

21 Uhr,..

LETS GET READY TO RUMBBBBBBBBBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Ähmm (9. Februar 2008)

Und wenn man denkt schlimmer gehts nicht mehr,
                                  kommt von irgendwo
                                                       der Ähmm her.


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Und wenn man denkt schlimmer gehts nicht mehr,
> kommt von irgendwo
> der Ähmm her.




:>


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

die wii-tüte ist im thread


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

Jaaaaa its Chopi


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

der thread über meinen lappi ist btw im pc-unterforum


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

ich geh ma das klo deffen


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

Lass es krachen!


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

Man Chopi dass wird aber ne lange Sitzung bei dir. Haste etwa Laktose ?


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

diese >scheiss<alies stammgruppe,aber das gab mal ehre!


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

sind wir nur zu 2 da??


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

Anscheinend.....


----------



## F_l_o_c_k_e (9. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sind wir nur zu 2 da??




nö bin au da !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber hier ist nix los!!!!!


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

seh grad,dass alle off sind,die solln mal von ihrem samstags-trip runterkommen -.-


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

Ich hasse Samstag...weil dann schon Wochenende für mich rum ist, Sonntag ist nur noch Scheisse..


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ich hasse Samstag...weil dann schon Wochenende für mich rum ist, Sonntag ist nur noch Scheisse..


kenn ich^^
nbaja den sdamstag mag ich ja noch,aber sontag ist wieder hässlischhhhh


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

ich seh grad, flocke beschenkt uns mit ihrem mitweilen


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

Sonntag ist immer so schläfrig, und nur Scheisse im TV.

Da kann man nur bei Buffed.de spammen , oder ?^^


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

hat jemand ne idee,wie ich mich mit nem pc beschäftigen kann,auf den ich nichts packen darf? (und auch nichts im verlauf enden darf,Juliy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hat jemand ne idee,wie ich mich mit nem pc beschäftigen kann,auf den ich nichts packen darf? (und auch nichts im verlauf enden darf,Juliy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OnlineGames :>


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

Chopi nicht einpennen. Oder biste auf Youporn.com ?


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> OnlineGames :>


der pc an dem ich sitze ist soo toll,der kann nichtma die buffed show abspielen,hab schon 2 verpasst 8also flashplayer ist drauf,es geht um ein ruckeln,auch wenn es völlig geladen ist)...da habv ich nur kleine chancen bei spielen


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

Zockst doch mit der Wii oder ?


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

Bzw. bist im Internet


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

ne atm am alten pc meines vaters,versuch du mal 1 1/2 wochen mit dieser eingeblendeten tastatur zu schreioben >.<
der pc ist aber wie ne klimaanlage:sobald ein fenster auf ist,funktioniert er nicht mehr


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

NICE!


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

Naja wenigstens kommt gleich MARIO BARTH  -  Männer sind primitiv aber glücklich!


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

ich schau mior genial daneben an...grad den kleinen fernseher von mir in das zimmer mit dem alten pc geschlept


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

jiuli,bessere sig und besserer ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> jiuli,bessere sig und besserer ava
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke^^


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

und hopp


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

Laaaangweilig!


----------



## Bankchar (9. Februar 2008)

Gleich läuft Saw :O


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

haben die aslle nen raid? ich hab kein real und mein pc wurde mir werggenommen,ihr wisst garnicht wie mir grade ist,so ohne leben


----------



## Bankchar (9. Februar 2008)

Hm..guck fern


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

ein bankchar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haste auch das smokingset an?


----------



## Bankchar (9. Februar 2008)

in Wow ? nö, spiel kein wow mehr ^^


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

Guter Junge !


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> in Wow ? nö, spiel kein wow mehr ^^


ich finds auch zu langweilig,es bräuchte mal ne gesamtüberholung,aber das wird nicht passieren und ich spiels sowieso (nmaja atm nicht pc putt)


----------



## Bankchar (9. Februar 2008)

> ich finds auch zu langweilig,es bräuchte mal ne gesamtüberholung,aber das wird nicht passieren



Genau deswegen hab ich auch aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

Blizz sind Spacken....


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

Bin dann mal off, Gn8!


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

bye


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

@bankchar:
es gibt ja soviele gute vorschläge,die blizz aber nicht umsetzen würde,weil dann die classicfreunde whinen würden


----------



## Besieger (9. Februar 2008)

jungs zockt mehr HL2 Zombie Master.


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

man mir ist so scheiss langweilig,würd ja gern n real haben ist aber zu spät für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Februar 2008)

huhu xD

chopi es ist nie zu spät naja ok vlt schon xd


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2008)

wo warste?


----------



## Minastirit (9. Februar 2008)

am raiden xD
kara random 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1 heal item bekommen und musste nur schach mitmachen (als ele mit blau eq .. wollte nur bisle ele im bg testen eignetlich)


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

asoo..ähm ja gz


----------



## Minastirit (10. Februar 2008)

ty ^^ wollte die eigentlich ned aber ausser mir brauchte sie keiner ;D meele 4 life ^^auch wenn sie kake sind sein bc^^


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

ich will wieder spielen >.<
hab noch nicht ein einziges mal geraidet in meiner wow kariere-.-


----------



## Minastirit (10. Februar 2008)

Oo. .. 40er raids waren das geilste überhaubt ;d da haste echt was verpasst ^^ naja 25er war ich auch nur bis gruul dann zeitlich kein interesse mehr xd

btw in hillsbrand schneit es Oo


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

was heisst schneien?


----------



## Bankchar (10. Februar 2008)

> 40er raids waren das geilste überhaubt



Das waren noch zeiten mit mc und bwl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> was heisst schneien?



schnee im sommer ;D swiss dialakt syr

ahja mc time = psyco time ;d miss it


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Februar 2008)

Was ist denn hier los?


----------



## Minastirit (10. Februar 2008)

nix ;D ich geh off .. lvl 36 
1 kara item mehr
paar newbs im cs gekillt
pc fertig konfiguriert
und noch paar andere sachen ;D

der tag war doch supar ^^

so Cya mädelZ viel spass noch beim Spammen/Diskutieren und was auch sonst ihr so macht (das ich ned wissen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Februar 2008)

Baba, brauch nach diesem noch einen Post... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (10. Februar 2008)

wtf gz für 3k post's o.O
und nun:

*GET A LIFE!!!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sag ich dir um 3:20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

21uhr inc


----------



## Juliy (10. Februar 2008)

Yep und Chopi Inc.


----------



## Juliy (10. Februar 2008)

ARGH! Ich hasse WoW!


----------



## Alcasim (10. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> ARGH! Ich hasse WoW!



Süss, wurdest nun endlich von Blizz gebannt wegen löschen anderer Chars?


----------



## Juliy (10. Februar 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Süss, wurdest nun endlich von Blizz gebannt wegen löschen anderer Chars?



Nein, wieso sollte ich gebannt werden ?

Dass Spiel macht einfach keinen Spaß mehr...


----------



## Alcasim (10. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Nein, wieso sollte ich gebannt werden ?




Hmm... Lass mich überlegen... WEIL DU MIR ALLE CHARS GELÖSCHT HAST??


----------



## Juliy (10. Februar 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Hmm... Lass mich überlegen... WEIL DU MIR ALLE CHARS GELÖSCHT HAST??



Ja, sicher. Und Chuck Norris war mein Komplize.


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

ich warte auf i.etwas neues (inhalt,nicht realese datum),bei dem ich wieder ein newbie gefühl hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis dahin farmt man halt


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

es geht bergab mit den fred 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (10. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich warte auf i.etwas neues (inhalt,nicht realese datum),bei dem ich wieder ein newbie gefühl hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich musste WoW neu installen, wollte auch mal Sunwell auf dem PTR besuchen :>

Warum ich neu installieren musste ? Weil bei mir immer ERROR kam wenn ich auf PTR geklickt habe....

Nunja und da Blizz einen SUPER! Updater hat, muss ich natürlich nachpatchen. 850 MB.

Nach knapp einer Stunde 40%.....Toll......


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2008)

hehe   es ist erst kurz vor 22 Uhr, lass die Leute erst mal erwachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

naja gestern ganze nacht keiner...und ich hab nichts zu tun hier-.-


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2008)

wo biste denn?   zu Hause?   dan guck doch fern. Van Helsing kommt gleich die beste Stelle


----------



## Juliy (10. Februar 2008)

Langweilig.


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

kann mir wer n link mit den regeln für AdS posten?


----------



## Juliy (10. Februar 2008)

ADS ?


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

auge des sturms


----------



## Juliy (10. Februar 2008)

rofl


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

ich hab schon nen tanzenden ava!^^


----------



## Juliy (10. Februar 2008)

Dancing Milktüte und Dancing Bear


----------



## Juliy (10. Februar 2008)

Bin dann mal off, Have Fun beim langweilen Chopi the Milktüte ^^'


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

naja bye ich verpiss mich vllt auch bald


----------



## derpainkiller (10. Februar 2008)

...
Hab mein Schulzeug nich gepackt


----------



## Alcasim (10. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ja, sicher. Und Chuck Norris war mein Komplize.



löl, ich könnte hier ganze Screens reinpacken, wie dumm du doch bist :>

Naja, du machst dich zur Genüge selbst schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

ich fand sein kommentar besser als deins,alca..,was willst du? wenn du nach streit aus bist,geh real rulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> ...
> Hab mein Schulzeug nich gepackt


mach ich immer morgens^^


----------



## Alcasim (10. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich fand sein kommentar besser als deins,alca..,was willst du? wenn du nach streit aus bist,geh real rulen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm, ich hab wohl nicht angefangen die Chars anderer zu löschen, und was denkst du wohl warum mein Priester nicht mehr im Armory aufgeführt wird??


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

wie,er hat deine chars gelöscht? XD 
1twink machen
2ticket schreiben
3 2tage warten


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2008)

/e geht off


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

21 Uhr INC


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

WHAT...THE...FUCK!!! ich dachte es wäre 6 oder 7,dabei hamwa schon 9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (11. Februar 2008)

Also bei mir ist es 20:59......21:00 Uhr

Schöne gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Bock auf Sp....


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

...spammen! (natürlich)


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

wird aj wieder mal ne langweilige nacht...wieso poastet löurock  &co nicht mehr in dem thread?


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

kA vielleicht haben sie Schiss vor uns :>


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Verzweifelt habe ich dich gesucht! .....Ich wollte dich meine Haut spüren lassen....

......wollte dich an mir reiben.........
                    ...............wollte Wasserspielchen mit dir machen!












......MAN Wo bist du mein Duschgel ?


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

- Doppelpost INC -


----------



## derpainkiller (11. Februar 2008)

I leik pizza!
So c'mon giev meh teh pizza!


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

ich hab keine hausaufgaben gemacht >.< naja auch egal


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Who needs Homework ?


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Ja kack die Wand an morgen Deutsch Arbeit und Mittwoch Mathe..


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

muahahahahaha
i´m your teacher *keuch*, Juliy


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

*Keuch* 

CHOPI......I'm your Father......*Keuch*


----------



## Alcasim (11. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> *Keuch*
> 
> CHOPI......I'm your Father......*Keuch*




Na, bist schon gebannt in WoW?


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

na toll, die nacht ist gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke alca -.-


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Na, bist schon gebannt in WoW?



Nein :>


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Chopi wir ignorieren ihn einfach und fertig ^^'

Wenn er Wahrnehmungsstörungen hat....


----------



## Alcasim (11. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> na toll, die nacht ist gelaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dank Juliy, kann dank ihm ne Woche kein WoW mehr zocken, und umsonst dafür bezahlt hab ich auch, ein Lob auf Juliy!


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

hiphip huraa
hiphip huraa
hiphip huraa


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Jawoll Chopi feuer mich an ;D

Lass uns zusammen eine Legion gegen Alcasim aufbauen ^^'


----------



## Alcasim (11. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hiphip huraa
> hiphip huraa
> hiphip huraa



Wenigstens weiss ich wie man ins BIOS kommt rofl *auf deinen Thread zeig*


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

OHNO Mimimimimimimmi ich kann 7 Tage meines Lebens kein WoW zocken OMFG Entzug jetzt sterbe ich Hilfe Hilfe Olol Ahhhhh ?


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

mit f2,f5 oder f6 -> bei meinem pc f2 bzw garnicht,da meine tastatur nicht geht


----------



## Alcasim (11. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> OHNO Mimimimimimimmi ich kann 7 Tage meines Lebens kein WoW zocken OMFG Entzug jetzt sterbe ich Hilfe Hilfe Olol Ahhhhh ?




War eine Antwort auf Chopis "Hilfe, warum ist Alcasim hier". Naja, aber kleine Kinder wie du merken sowas eben nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (11. Februar 2008)

Juliy,
du hast den Befehl dich zu erschießen danke.


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Juliy,
> du hast den Befehl dich zu erschießen danke.



...sagte der Nationalsozialist.

/Report


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> ...sagte der Nationalsozialist.


kennt sich halt aus


----------



## Ciliu (11. Februar 2008)

> ...sagte der Nationalsozialist.



sagte der hipfhüpfende eishockey spieler,
der keine ahnung hat wovon er redet..


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Ich bin kein Hopper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

chopi -> kiddy
alcasim -> genervt muss seine frust mit flamen rauslassen
julyi -> flamer und suizidgefährdet
ciliy -> nazi

? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Ciliu (11. Februar 2008)

> Ich bin kein Hopper



Emo oder LAN?


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Emo oder LAN?



Du bist ein emotionales Mobbing Opfer, ich nicht, ich hab im Gegensatz zu dir Freunde :>

Muss nicht mit Jacko und Co in Stuttgart abhängen.


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Ciliu und Alcasim ich rede nicht mehr mit euch. Ihr seid übelst unter meinem Niveau

Und Niveau ist keine Handcreme...


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

ist mayonese ein instrument?


----------



## Alcasim (11. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ciliu und Alcasim ich rede nicht mehr mit euch. Ihr seid übelst unter meinem Niveau
> 
> Und Niveau ist keine Handcreme...




Lol, der, der es nötig hat unbeleitigten deren Chars zu löschen sagt das wir unter seinem Niveau sind, ich glaube du kennst diesen Begriff gar nicht...

Edit: Hmm.. Nun ignorierst du uns, hast etwa schiss vor der Wahrheit? Dass das ganze Forum weiss wie du hier Leute abziehst?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ist mayonese ein instrument?


ja is mit der tube tuba verwandt xD


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Man nerv mich einfach nicht mit deinem Geheule kleiner....


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> chopi -> kiddy
> alcasim -> genervt muss seine frust mit flamen rauslassen
> julyi -> flamer und suizidgefährdet
> ciliy -> nazi
> ...




hab angst Xd


----------



## Alcasim (11. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Man nerv mich einfach nicht mit deinem Geheule kleiner....



Süss, nun kriegt er schiss


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Und wer hats erfunden ? Ricolaaaaa ehhhhh Minastirit !


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Süss, nun kriegt er schiss



LoL vor dir bestimmt nicht!


----------



## Ciliu (11. Februar 2008)

> ja is mit der tube tuba verwandt xD



riesentrolli ich fang an dich zu mögen ^.^


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Wenigstens kommt jetzt South Park! :>


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Und wer hats erfunden ? Ricolaaaaa ehhhhh Minastirit !



leg dich ned mit mir an .. ich kann auch anders ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

/e ist kein fan von southpark und hat nicht den humor,auf den die gags da abzielen


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> leg dich ned mit mir an .. ich kann auch anders ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xDDDDDDD


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

hast du wieder das böse wort mit f gesagt???


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

wiso? .. kann auch nix dafür das cartman so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und welches böse wort mit f? @ chopi .. kenn nur das verbotene mit J .. und das ist über mir Xd


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Hat hier grade ein Admin Hand angelegt ? . . . . oO


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso? .. kann auch nix dafür das cartman so ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Falls sich jemand wundert warum Beiträge verschwunden sind ... dann hat er/sie meine Worte letztens nicht gelesen,nicht verstanden oder ignoriert - wobei letzteres sehr suboptimal für den Fortbestand des jeweiligen Accounts ist. 

Btw. Juily darf sich zum letzten mal verwarnt fühlen. Der Großteil deiner Beiträge der letzten Stunde waren alles andere als Netiquetten-konform oder gern gesehen


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

35% .. hmm vlt hätt ich ned ich kuk nur zu anklicken sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn sich 20 rechte und 20 ausländern prügeln steh ich sicher ned dazwischen ;d

ahja @juliy meinnte mit pöses j wort nicht jude sonder juliy XD


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Warum werde immer ich nur verwarnt und Alcasim oder Minastirit nicht ?

Haben die irgendeinen Bonus ?!


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Warum werde immer ich nur verwarnt und Alcasim



Hat eine Verwarnung - du überliest nur Hinweise zu gern.



> ...oder Minastirit nicht ?



Hat jetzt eine. 



> Haben die irgendeinen Bonus ?!



Hast du mich irgendwie nicht verstanden?


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

hört sich an 9wie bei mir auf der schule^^,da bin ich 9in der klasse auch immer der "böööse"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Falls sich jemand wundert warum Beiträge verschwunden sind ... dann hat er/sie meine Worte letztens nicht gelesen,nicht verstanden oder ignoriert - wobei letzteres sehr suboptimal für den Fortbestand des jeweiligen Accounts ist.
> 
> Btw. Juily darf sich zum letzten mal verwarnt fühlen. Der Großteil deiner Beiträge der letzten Stunde waren alles andere als Netiquetten-konform oder gern gesehen




HAB NICHT J... oder so gemeint .. pöses j wort = juliy -.- syr
und mein text war zitat von cartman aus southpark 

machs nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 syr zam fürs aufregen ;d


----------



## Alcasim (11. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Warum werde immer ich nur verwarnt und Alcasim oder Minastirit nicht ?
> 
> Haben die irgendeinen Bonus ?!




Weil wir nicht in fremde Accounts gehen und deren Charakter löschen


@Zam Sorry, das war der letzte Flamepost, aber er hats verdient :>


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Doch ich habe dich verstanden. Aber Minastirit z.B
knallt auch dauernd dumme Posts raus...Alcasim flamed nur rum...(Nicht erst seit heute)

Naja einer muss der Sündenbock sein :O

Ich werde ab jetzt immer reporten und nicht mehr meinen Senf dazugeben. Wird wohl besser sein..


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hört sich an 9wie bei mir auf der schule^^,da bin ich 9in der klasse auch immer der "böööse"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bin da garantiert schlimmer
iwann gabs ma ne bombendrohung
verdächtigt hat meine klassenlehrerin natürlich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Du bist ja auch ein heiliger was .. ach egal will ned mit dir diskutieren sonst macht zam noch ein anderes bild rein wo er total ausrastet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cya


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

hattest du auch ne klassenkonferenz? *mit dsachen mit denen man nicht angeben sollte angeb*


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

WO stand dass ich ein Heiliger bin ? Ich weiss dass ich abgehen kann nur
die Gerechtigkeit siegt hier viel zu wenig...


Jetzt hilft eh nur noch Chuck Norris.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hattest du auch ne klassenkonferenz? *mit dsachen mit denen man nicht angeben sollte angeb*


zum glück nich
is auch iwie nie ne große sache geworden


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Bye Bye und Viel Spaß beim Flamen über mich!


----------



## chopi (11. Februar 2008)

nur der vollständigheitshalber: bin weg


----------



## Sweny (11. Februar 2008)

dumdidum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piloria (12. Februar 2008)

möp möööp


----------



## chopi (12. Februar 2008)

die senioren posten nicht mehr(ausser mir)wollt ihr den thread übernehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (12. Februar 2008)

Hail the King!

Ich bin zurück mit neuem Avatar und neuer Signatur


----------



## chopi (12. Februar 2008)

sieht scheisse aus XD spaas


----------



## Ähmm (12. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sieht scheisse aus XD spaas



Das ist gewollt, den nur so konzentriert sich der Leser auf den Inhalt meiner Posts und wird
nicht von meinem schillernden Avatar und meiner tiefgründigen Signatur abgelenkt


----------



## Juliy (12. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## chopi (12. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Das ist gewollt, den nur so konzentriert sich der Leser auf den Inhalt meiner Posts und wird
> nicht von meinem schillernden Avatar und meiner tiefgründigen Signatur abgelenkt


das ist doch der sinn einer sig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (12. Februar 2008)

Nichtmal Chopi spammt heute, seid ihr etwa krank ?


----------



## Juliy (12. Februar 2008)

Doppelpost INC & DummesFirefox INC


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2008)

firefox 4tw ..

naja bin am god of war 2 durchzocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja nach 4stunden tun mir nun irgendwie die finger weh (wer kommt auf die idee das man alle 2min den joysitck wie doof bewegen muss -.-)

naja und nun noch daten eintragen wann bis wann ich gearbeitet hab und dann bin ich auch wieda weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. Februar 2008)

jep lurock ist krank...
und ich leih den thread an euch neue aus,bis ich wider unterstüzung hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Februar 2008)

kannst wohl net alleine wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. Februar 2008)

ich könnte,aber dann wär ich lengst gebannt... brauch wen,dessen grenzen ich übernehmen kann


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Februar 2008)

versteh zwar den teil hinter den 3 punkten nich aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tallys (12. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/push


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Februar 2008)

Tallys schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eben stand da noch son möchtegern link


----------



## chopi (12. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> versteh zwar den teil hinter den 3 punkten nich aber egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lurock:ich hab nutten 4-geteilt
->ich darf weit gehn,"ohne im abseiz zu stehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "

ZAM:was ist euch heute im pvp passiert?
->ich könnte jetzt nur sachlich bleiben,wenn ich nicht will,dass mir was passiert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man wird nach ner verweis-verwarnung nunmal vorsichtiger,automatisch auch in foren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: ok thema nur geschliffen anstatt getroffen,aber hoffe hast es verstanden^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Februar 2008)

es is mir um einiges klarer geworden
thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Februar 2008)

off sein ich


----------



## Lurock (13. Februar 2008)

Gute Nacht Menschheit! Ich geh in die Heia... scheiße Grippe... *hust*


----------



## chopi (13. Februar 2008)

und wer teilt die opfer in hsndgerecjte stücke?


----------



## Lurock (13. Februar 2008)

Deine Rechtschreibung zersetzt sie schon, keine Sorge!


----------



## chopi (13. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Deine Rechtschreibung zersetzt sie schon, keine Sorge!


schreib du ma mit wii so schnell wie sm pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (naja nicjt ganz^^


----------



## Juliy (13. Februar 2008)

Na ihr Nachtaktiven :>


----------



## Lurock (13. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> schreib du ma mit wii so schnell wie sm pc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich schreibt man SM PC? Zieht man den Buchstaben Lederklamotten an und gibt ihnen Peitschen?



Juliy schrieb:


> Na ihr Nachtaktiven :>


Tach du Nacktaktiver!


----------



## Juliy (13. Februar 2008)

Anstatt zu flamen bin ich mal lieb und sag:

Gute Besserung, Lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (13. Februar 2008)

Bin weg bin hundemüde Gn8 und Have Fun noch.


----------



## Mondfunke (13. Februar 2008)

huhu ihr nachtaktiven ^^

... mir ist langweilig, darf jetzt noch eine stunde auf ein "date" in wow warten.. und morgen um sechs raus... x.x


----------



## Lurock (13. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Anstatt zu flamen bin ich mal lieb und sag:
> 
> Gute Besserung, Lurock
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Woooow, ich hätte alles erwartet, jede Beleidigung, jedes Schimpfwort,
aber nicht sowas... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, wie sagt man dann noch gleich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...Danke Juliy!


----------



## Lurock (13. Februar 2008)

Mondfunke schrieb:


> huhu ihr nachtaktiven ^^
> 
> ... mir ist langweilig, darf jetzt noch eine stunde auf ein "date" in wow warten.. und morgen um sechs raus... x.x


Nabend,
du Arme, da hast du dir aber einen schlechten Zeitpunkt fürs nachtschwärmern ausgesucht,
kaum noch jmd da, Veragron: seit Monaten weg, VöBü: kein Interesse, Rodney: siehe Veragron,
chopi: halbwegs anwesend, schreibt aber mit der WII, und ich: krank.

Naja, am besten suchst dir mit deinem Char nen netten Platz zum Angeln und hörst Musik, mach ich auch immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Bin auch mal weg, ciao! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (13. Februar 2008)

Nabend und Gute Nacht....logg mich auch mal aus, muss morgen früh raus.....


----------



## Mondfunke (13. Februar 2008)

hehe.. musik und angeln. naja, so in etwa. im moment steh ich in der exodar rum und packe musik auf mein neues handy.. yay... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
noch jemand da, hallo? ^^ *wink*


----------



## chopi (13. Februar 2008)

<-ist noch da


----------



## chopi (13. Februar 2008)

<-ist gleich weg


----------



## Mondfunke (13. Februar 2008)

gleich weg oder schon weg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Februar 2008)

noch paar min da


----------



## Mondfunke (13. Februar 2008)

ui...^^ und du warst der, der mit der wii hier schreibt?


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2008)

<--- der ist auch noch da   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondfunke (13. Februar 2008)

huhu qonix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *wink*


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2008)

huhu Mondfunke *zurückwink*


----------



## Mondfunke (13. Februar 2008)

was machst du so spät noch online?


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2008)

ich schau nebenbei One Piece


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

huhu mädelZ 

so god of war zu 82% durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 morgen hab ichs ;D
und cya mädelZ muss off ^^


----------



## Juliy (14. Februar 2008)

21 Uhr INC!


----------



## chopi (14. Februar 2008)

bin da,wenn auch nur aus langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Februar 2008)

*Schnarch*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Soo, wo ist eigentlich Lurock? Hat der Computerverbot von seinem Vater bekommen? xD


----------



## chopi (14. Februar 2008)

VB,dass dzu dich auch nma meldest^^ ---- lurock ist krank


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Ich warte gerade darauf, dass die Werbung vorbei ist...da hat man Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Februar 2008)

so ich schlage folkgendes thema vor:

HELLO KITTY ONLINE,was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Kotz würg und brech!^^


----------



## Lurock (14. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Soo, wo ist eigentlich Lurock? Hat der Computerverbot von seinem Vater bekommen? xD


Wie chopi schon sagte, ich bin krank.
Richtig krank, also kranker als sonst ...!

Deswegen werd ich noch schnell zu Stefan Raab beten,
dass die Verkörperung guter Musik, heute Abend den
Bundesdingens-Contest gewinnen wird! STS 4tw!

Und jezz ab in die Heia!
Gn8!


----------



## Ankatu (14. Februar 2008)

Hello Kitty Online? Das gebts echt?


----------



## chopi (14. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Hello Kitty Online? Das gebts echt?


steht in den buffed news 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


momentan kann man sich für die closed beta anmelden,ich machs auch vllt aus fun^^

wielange isn schon bundes song turnier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Juliy (14. Februar 2008)

Hello Kitty Online dass neue MMO für Blutelfenspieler :>


----------



## Ankatu (14. Februar 2008)

knapp ne halbe Stunde, aber StS war noch nicht das -.-


----------



## Ähmm (14. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Hello Kitty Online? Das gebts echt?



Die Beta würde gerade eröffnet.


Edit meint: Ich mag deine Männerverachtende Signatur nicht


----------



## Ankatu (14. Februar 2008)

Man muss meine Sig net mögen^^ Ich find sie passend^^

hmm...ich frage mich, wer sowas wie das Kitty-Dingens zockn würde, ausser die Japaner...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Ich finde deine Sig schön. Auch wenn ich nicht der Typ für SM bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (14. Februar 2008)

SM kann toll sein^^ Aber sei getröstet, Männer hab ich dabei nciht wirklich im Sinn^^


----------



## chopi (14. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> hmm...ich frage mich, wer sowas wie das Kitty-Dingens zockn würde, ausser die Japaner...


kleine mädchen,die auch mit plastikpferden spieln
...und 50jährige männer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (14. Februar 2008)

Ürgs....ok, jetzt hast du mich davon überzeugt, mir das nicht anzuschauen^^


----------



## Juliy (14. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> kleine mädchen,die auch mit plastikpferden spieln
> ...und 50jährige männer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lool


----------



## Minastirit (14. Februar 2008)

was ihr für themen habt ..


----------



## chopi (14. Februar 2008)

*chatauszug von der seite*

<kitty06>ich will dieses pferdchen haben
<anna96>nein ich
<kitty06>nein ich
<GM><hellokitty001> ich habe gehört,dass ihr euch nicht entscheiden könnt,wem das pferd gehört,also nehm ich es
<johannes>wie wärs,wenn wir uns alle im park treffen würden und das besprechen würden?


----------



## Minastirit (14. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *chatauszug von der seite*
> 
> <kitty06>ich will dieses pferdchen haben
> <anna96>nein ich
> ...



WTf pferte terror? ..


----------



## Juliy (14. Februar 2008)

Sicher wird dass MMO Hello Kitty Online WoW toppen mit knapp 12 Millionen Abonnenten ;D


----------



## Juliy (14. Februar 2008)

News: Hello Kitty Online: Betatest startet
Kategorie: MMOG Allgemein | 14.02.08 | 09:54 Uhr

Anmeldung zur geschlossenen Betaphase möglich

Sanrio Digital gibt bekannt, dass nun die Anmeldung zum geschlossenen Betatest von Hello Kitty Online möglich ist. Hello Kitty Online ist ein MMORPG, das in einer magischen Fantasywelt, die von mysteriösen und bösen Kräften befallen ist, stattfindet. Im Spiel sind bekannte Sanrio-Figuren wie Hello Kitty, Badtz-Maru, My Melody, Keroppi und andere anzutreffen. Die Spieler können sich Häuser bauen, sobald sie die Lizenz und das Material dafür haben. Kämpfen steht in Hello Kitty nicht unbedingt an erster Stelle. Es stehen zum Beispiel auch Minispiele, Puzzles, Geschichten und andere Abenteuer, mit denen man sich die Zeit vertreiben kann, zur Auswahl. Außerdem ist es möglich, unterschiedliche Gegenstände wie Möbel, Kleidungsstücke oder auch Waffen herzustellen. Rohmaterialien sind über eine Farm erhältlich. Weitere Informationen zu Hello Kitty Online erhaltet Ihr auf der offiziellen Webseite. Dort könnt Ihr Euch ebenfalls zum Betatest anmelden.



Der Veröffentlichungstermin von Hello Kitty Online ist im zweiten Halbjahr 2008 geplant. Das MMORPG richtet sich an junge Mädchen und wird kostenlos angeboten. Monatliche Gebühren fallen ebenfalls keine an. Finanzieren soll sich das Online-Rollenspiel über einen Item-Shop.




Von: Anja Gellesch


----------



## chopi (14. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> News: Hello Kitty Online: Betatest startet
> Kategorie: MMOG Allgemein | 14.02.08 | 09:54 Uhr
> 
> Anmeldung zur geschlossenen Betaphase möglich
> ...




*anmelden --> ganken --> campen *muahahahaha**


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *anmelden --> ganken --> campen *muahahahaha**



Na dann wissen wir ja, wer Schuld ist, wenn Lurock anfängt zu Heulen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. Februar 2008)

Also ich werd mich auf jeden Fall anmelden und dieses krasse MMO mal zocken.

Dass wird sicher ein Kracher ohne Ausmaße!


----------



## Minastirit (14. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Na dann wissen wir ja, wer Schuld ist, wenn Lurock anfängt zu Heulen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich zock lieber god of war durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur WHY the fuck konnt ich ned ganz fertig zocken ne die machen teil 3 draus -.- ^^


----------



## Lurock (14. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Na dann wissen wir ja, wer Schuld ist, wenn Lurock anfängt zu Heulen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie könnt ihr nur.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal ernsthaft, dieser Typ mit seinem "Anna-Song" grad eben,
war ja wohl das Schwulste was ich je gesehen hab, so einen warmen
Analschakal hätt ich nie auf die Bühne gelassen!


----------



## Juliy (14. Februar 2008)

Bin off ich sack gleich ein harter Arbeitstag.

Gn8 und nicht zuviel Hello Kitty Online zocken!


----------



## Juliy (14. Februar 2008)

Ahja und immernoch Gute Besserung mein liebster Lurock!


----------



## Thoor (14. Februar 2008)

HAHHAHAHA scheiss TAG der nächstekann nur besser werden!PC komplett am Arsch! ARGHHHHHH


----------



## chopi (14. Februar 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> HAHHAHAHA scheiss TAG der nächstekann nur besser werden!PC komplett am Arsch! ARGHHHHHH


ich nehme dass als persönliche beleidigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw heute beim fechten (XD) zum ersten mal gekämpft (vorher nur dier grundlagen mitm trainer) und was los? überall haut ausfgerissen wegen zu schwacher rüssi^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. Februar 2008)

gZ .. 
mein tag war geil ^^ 3 stunden god of war 2 zocken und entlich den endboss "fast" töten (fucking athena die sich opfert) nunja  und danach kommt nur noch video .. nun muss ich god of war 3 mal haben irgendwie ^^


----------



## Thoor (14. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gZ ..
> mein tag war geil ^^ 3 stunden god of war 2 zocken und entlich den endboss "fast" töten (fucking athena die sich opfert) nunja  und danach kommt nur noch video .. nun muss ich god of war 3 mal haben irgendwie ^^


Wollt am Morgen auch zocken, ich drück den Knopf was passiert? KNALL, RAUCH Netzteil verabschiedet sich mit wehenden Fahnen-.-" Am Abend zum Experten der meint das Netzteil ne Überladung Strom durch ne Stromschwankung bekommen hat, und den Strom halt normal weiterverteilte und zb das Mainboard ca 600 Volt abgekriegt hat statt 230-.-" GN8 MR. President, ich geh pennen morgen kanns echt nur besser werden, ausser ich geh ausm Bett rutsche aus knall mit der F**** auf die Betkannte, aus einem unbekannten Grund geht das Fenster auf, ich dreh mich um ZACK Fenster im Face, ich denk mir, was solls lauf weiter was passiert? ich rutsche aus, fliege Treppe runter in einen Spiegel und bleib mitm Kopf im Klo stecken-.-" In diesem Sinne GN8


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Jetzt ist endlich StS dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Februar 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wollt am Morgen auch zocken, ich drück den Knopf was passiert? KNALL, RAUCH Netzteil verabschiedet sich mit wehenden Fahnen-.-" Am Abend zum Experten der meint das Netzteil ne Überladung Strom durch ne Stromschwankung bekommen hat, und den Strom halt normal weiterverteilte und zb das Mainboard ca 600 Volt abgekriegt hat statt 230-.-" GN8 MR. President, ich geh pennen morgen kanns echt nur besser werden, ausser ich geh ausm Bett rutsche aus knall mit der F**** auf die Betkannte, aus einem unbekannten Grund geht das Fenster auf, ich dreh mich um ZACK Fenster im Face, ich denk mir, was solls lauf weiter was passiert? ich rutsche aus, fliege Treppe runter in einen Spiegel und bleib mitm Kopf im Klo stecken-.-" In diesem Sinne GN8




das game is für ps2 .. nix pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenns für pc gibt .. auf ps2 is geiler zum zocken xd


----------



## Ankatu (14. Februar 2008)

*auf Kiel mitträllert* Juhuuu...auch wenn Eric mal wieder scheisse aussieht^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> *auf Kiel mitträllert* Juhuuu...auch wenn Eric mal wieder scheisse aussieht^^



... und seine Stimme an einer Stelle versagt hat...^^


----------



## Lurock (14. Februar 2008)

Ich fand StS ganz gut, also müssen sie auch gewinnen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Februar 2008)

hop hop bin noch da


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hop hop bin noch da



Wir wollen dich aber nicht! o.O


----------



## Mondfunke (14. Februar 2008)

sts...  da war ja heute was, stimmt.. was für ein lied haben sie denn gespielt?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Auf Kiel.


----------



## Mondfunke (14. Februar 2008)

huch.. ich sollte wirklich schlafen gehen.. x.x

also, gute nacht zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Nacht.


----------



## chopi (14. Februar 2008)

bye ung gn noch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Februar 2008)

Subway To Sally hat gewonnen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (15. Februar 2008)

AND THE WINNERS ARE......

Subway to Sally^^

War geil...auch wenn das Lied wirklich ein wenig zusammengekürzt war...


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

endlich find ich ma n addon,damit ich tabs mit der wii hab,und dann ist dass übelst buggy usw -.-


----------



## Sweny (15. Februar 2008)

*tiiiieeeef Luft hol*

ÜLÜLÜLÜLÜLÜLÜLÜLÜLÜLÜLÜL...!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

Aha.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> endlich find ich ma n addon,damit ich tabs mit der wii hab,und dann ist dass übelst buggy usw -.-


lass halt dein rechner ma in ordnung bringen


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

Chopi, Bock auf Spam ? *g*


----------



## Sweny (15. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Chopi, Bock auf Spam ? *g*




So geht das:

"Chopi, Bock auf Spam ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

Na Gut :>


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

Chopi beschäftigt ?


1. Echo schauen [ ]

2. Schon pennen [ ]

3. Die Palme wedeln [x]


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

ja,meisterin! ja,meisterin!


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

ich hab atm kp was ich mit dem jetzt anfangen soll...


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

Igitt! Ich steh aber nich auf Schläge!


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

CHÖPPPPPPPIIIIIIIIIII!


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

der typ vom pc kommt vllt mitwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich könnt kotzen


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> der typ vom pc kommt vllt mitwoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Betonung auf ''vielleicht'' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Betonung auf ''vielleicht''
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tote kekse krümeln nicht...


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

Yeah und ein 3:2 Sieg für meine WILLLLLLLD WINGGGGSSSSSS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Yeah und ein 3:2 Sieg für meine WILLLLLLLD WINGGGGSSSSSS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 buuuh!


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub dir muss man den Hintern versohlen, du Sodomist!


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

aber nur von sweeny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

Weisst du überhaupt was Sodomie ist ?


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

doch nicht etwa eine unterkategorie des bdsm,oder?


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

xD !


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

fakultät aus XD ?


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

Ich sitze grade echt  vor dem PC und schmunzele mir einen ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

wegen meiner dummheit?


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

Nein, ich mag dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

Nur lustig dass wir grade Wörter bringen > Und ich WEISS du weisst nicht was es heisst und ich auch nich xD


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

Chopi noch wach ?


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

/e ist noch da,diskutier bissl im comic thread...ohne hintergrundwissen natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

Bin jetzt eh gleich off..


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

na toll...


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

Ich weiss meine Lieblingsmilchtüte, mein Spatzi, meine Nudel.

Du wirst es nicht verkraften.

Wir sehen uns morgen <3

In Love, dein Schnuckelchen xDD


----------



## Lurock (15. Februar 2008)

Omg chopi du Nappel, weißt echt nicht was Sodomie ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alter, ich dacht' du hättest den Witz mit dem Elch verstanden...


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

Sodomie = Sex mit Tierchen


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

Lurock owned Chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Februar 2008)

Hachja, endlich wieder gesund... naja, "relativ" gesund...


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

gz Lurock.

So und nun bin ich off denn nun bin ich krank.

Bye Gn8


----------



## Lurock (15. Februar 2008)

Haahaa, du bist krank! Ich lach mich schlapp!

Aber nicht, dass ich schadenfroh wäre...

Naja, Gn8 bin auch weg...


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

sex mit tieren wird auch zoophili genannt,kam nicht so auf nen anderrn namen,aber jetzt wo ihrs sagt^^


----------



## Sweny (15. Februar 2008)

lalalaililialala  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> lalalaililialala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/report


----------



## Sweny (15. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> /report



*<[T_T]>*


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

<(º_º<) <(^.^)> (>º_º)>


----------



## Sweny (15. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> <(º_º<) <(^.^)> (>º_º)>




*<(°_#(O==(-.-")*


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> *<[T_T]>*


----------



## Sweny (15. Februar 2008)

*tröstkeks geb*


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

*keks aufmampf*

kannst das gut mit den smileys btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (16. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *keks aufmampf*
> 
> kannst das gut mit den smileys btw
> 
> ...



Danke \(^.^)/ *froi*


----------



## chopi (16. Februar 2008)

sofort geantwortrt,was?^^


----------



## Sweny (16. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sofort geantwortrt,was?^^




ich schaue grade one piece 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Februar 2008)

welche folgen?

bin off bye bye mögest du das onepiece finden^^


----------



## Sweny (16. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> welche folgen?
> 
> bin off bye bye mögest du das onepiece finden^^




hehe danke, gute nacht^^

Bin grade bei Folge 204 habe heute...sehr viel geschaut X_O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Februar 2008)

Auuääää!!! Mir tut alles weh...

Mein Hals hat eine Sperre, meine Knöchel sind zerplatz, die Kniee geben unter dem kleinsten Druck nach und meine Finger bewegen sich vor lauter Kälte auch kaum noch. Achja und meine Stimme ist weg...

Wieso?

Das Korn-Konzert war DER Hammer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (16. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Auuääää!!! Mir tut alles weh...
> 
> Mein Hals hat eine Sperre, meine Knöchel sind zerplatz, die Kniee geben unter dem kleinsten Druck nach und meine Finger bewegen sich vor lauter Kälte auch kaum noch. Achja und meine Stimme ist weg...
> 
> ...




Hört sich nach...spaß an...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Hört sich nach...spaß an...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es war einfach geil. Wie die Menge abgegangen ist...das Gebrülle, das Dröhnen der Bassgitarre von Fieldy....absoluter Hammer!^^


----------



## Sweny (16. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Es war einfach geil. Wie die Menge abgegangen ist...das Gebrülle, das Dröhnen der Bassgitarre von Fieldy....absoluter Hammer!^^




Hört sich echt nach spaß an! 
Ich bin noch zu jung und war noch nie auf so einem riesen Konzert <[._.]>


----------



## derpainkiller (16. Februar 2008)

Sweny, du rauchst Kekse? ^^


----------



## Mondryx (16. Februar 2008)

Wenns in ihrer Sig steht, muss es wohl so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (16. Februar 2008)

Und ich hab schon gedacht es ist krank Mutti's Zimmerpflanze zu rauchen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (16. Februar 2008)

Ich hab in der 9ten Klasse mal mit nem Kumpel Pfefferminz Tee geraucht xD. Eigentlich wollten wir für ne Latein-Klausur lernen...aber nunja. So is man eben in dem Alter... *hust*


----------



## derpainkiller (16. Februar 2008)

Looool Pfefferminz tee wtf? xDDDD
Naja gestern hat ein Freund bei mir angerufen: "Ey ich komm zu dir bin grad aus dem BK Unterricht heim, ham ja Nachmittagsunterricht und ich bin genauso angetrunken wie die andern bei mir in der Klasse ich komm dann jetz ne"


Da hab ich mir auch nur gedacht "WTF?!", denn immerhin gehn wir aufs Gymnasium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (16. Februar 2008)

Ach...z.Z. besaufen sich bei mir auch alle auf der Schule, is eben Abi-Schreib-Zeit. Da kippt man halt das ein oder andere...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Würd ich die zwöflte nicht nochma machen, würd ich mich auch jetzt in der schule besaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (16. Februar 2008)

Ich trink vor und in der Schule nie o.O
Bin erst neunte, eigentlich zehnte aber die fanden ich hab die achte Klasse so toll gemacht die darf ich gleich nochmal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw es ist 3 Uhr... Ich geh pennen geh morgen zum Friseur, dann sehn meine Haare ein wenig kürzer aus als auf dem Foto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja abends dann mit Freunden weg nech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bb


----------



## Mondryx (16. Februar 2008)

bb, ich hör noch ein bissl mukke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Februar 2008)

warum is hier noch nix los?


----------



## Sweny (16. Februar 2008)

alle zocken grade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Februar 2008)

jetz haben die fürs zocken auch noch ihr vl aufgegeben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (16. Februar 2008)

Sweny raucht Kekse


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Februar 2008)

draußen ist es dunkel


----------



## Ähmm (16. Februar 2008)

Aber nur wenn die Sonne weg ist


----------



## Bankchar (16. Februar 2008)

Mir ist langweilig !


----------



## Ähmm (16. Februar 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig !



Meine Oma antwortete auf sowas immer mit:

Mach dich nackig und spiel mit deinen Kleidern


----------



## Sweny (16. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Sweny raucht Kekse




Schockierend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (16. Februar 2008)

Absolutes /report verdient GZ


----------



## Ähmm (16. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Absolutes /report verdient GZ



Petze! Petze!


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Februar 2008)

Hm...auch nix mehr los hier, oder?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (17. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Absolutes /report verdient GZ




*<[T_T]>* Gestern habe ich auch ein _"/report"_ bekommen...wird das zu einer Angewohnheit?! *<[ô.O]> *


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Februar 2008)

jup wird es
alle 8 stunden spielt mein rechner n soundfile ab und brüllt "report sweny"^^


----------



## Mondryx (17. Februar 2008)

ich find jeder bekommt hier admins rechte und kann alles machen was er will, man das wär ein spass xd


----------



## Sweny (17. Februar 2008)

Jau!
Chaos puuuur!!!


----------



## Ankatu (17. Februar 2008)

Wunderschönen guten Morgen^^


----------



## Ähmm (17. Februar 2008)

Lauft die Illuminaten kommen!


----------



## chopi (17. Februar 2008)

bin auf nem geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (17. Februar 2008)

hail to the king baby



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (17. Februar 2008)

heheeey!

hab wieder internet auf der arbeit....harhar


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Februar 2008)

gz!!!!!!


----------



## Schleppel (17. Februar 2008)

thx!!!!!!
^^


----------



## Lurock (17. Februar 2008)

Nabend und Gn8, ich bin weg.


----------



## chopi (17. Februar 2008)

<(O.O)> schon so spät??? ich hasse es,wenn iuch am tag schlafe <(-_-´)>


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Februar 2008)

gn8


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Februar 2008)

@chopi: genau deswegen schlafe ich am tag nicht


----------



## chopi (17. Februar 2008)

war gestern(+heute) auf nem b-day und hab fast genau 2h geschlafen.
war zuhause so müde,hab mich hingelegt und bin um halb6 aufgewacht


----------



## chopi (17. Februar 2008)

hehe hab gesehn,oh seite 375 und was denk ich sofort? an berufeskill Ooo


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Februar 2008)

lol
aber anscheinend hast nachtschwärmer ja auf max skill sonst könnteste ja nimmer posten^^


----------



## chopi (17. Februar 2008)

bin ja auch auf spam geskillt ::

mal sone bitte:hat jemand n screen von nem druiden,der nen heal castet?
(mein pc is ja kaputt unso^^)


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Februar 2008)

mhm da könntste wohl im dudu forum mehr erfolg haben


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Februar 2008)

naja bin denn ma wech
gn8


----------



## chopi (17. Februar 2008)

gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Februar 2008)

huhu ;D noch wer da?


----------



## chopi (17. Februar 2008)

ich
beschäftige mich grad mit gimp


----------



## Minastirit (17. Februar 2008)

dann viel spas beim gimpen xD
ich hab nun heute von 40 auf 44,9 gelvlt ;D


----------



## chopi (17. Februar 2008)

gz^^


----------



## Minastirit (17. Februar 2008)

dankööö bin aber auch off ;D
viel spas noch mit dem gimp und hf beim spammen oder was auch imemr du sonst noch macst ;D


----------



## Juliy (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo


----------



## Juliy (17. Februar 2008)

und Tschüss


----------



## chopi (17. Februar 2008)

ne bin auch noch paar min da und dann weg denk ich ma


----------



## chopi (17. Februar 2008)

bin off bye bye


----------



## Schleppel (17. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Hallo




aaaja, und damit hast du alles in kleine hübsche schächtelchen verpackt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Februar 2008)

push xD


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Februar 2008)

*aufhalt*
bloß nich zu weit pushen!^^


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

na dann wolln wa mal bissl rumidlen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Februar 2008)

BÄM - seit langer Zeit auchmal wieder hier drinne.


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

hat mich auch schon gewundert,aber wb vb


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hat mich auch schon gewundert,aber wb vb



Danke, danke, auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich eh gleich wieder weg bin.^^


----------



## Schleppel (18. Februar 2008)

oooh neien "DUUU kommst hier nicfht vorBEIIII!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> oooh neien "DUUU kommst hier nicfht vorBEIIII!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*sich an Schleppel vorbei schieb und aufs rot hinterlegte, weiße X drück*


----------



## Lurock (18. Februar 2008)

Nabend und Gn8, bin direkt wieder weg...


----------



## Minastirit (18. Februar 2008)

minas nimmt seinen baseball schläger und trifft vb .. vb muss hier bleiben xd


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Februar 2008)

hier is ja auch nix mehr los dann bin ich auch ma in der heia
gn8


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

MAAAAN ich könnt ausrasten
hab gestern noch mit gimp n tut nachgebaut
heute mach ich es genauso,aber am ende sieht es schei*** aus,mansieht garnichts-.-


----------



## kintaroohe (18. Februar 2008)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



chopi dein Avatar + Spruch belustigen mich stetig


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

freut mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das ich wieder mal n peinliches pic mit mir in der hauptrolle geschafen hab vllt gleich,freut mich auch^^


----------



## kintaroohe (18. Februar 2008)

wo haste das Teil her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

internet
i.wo gibts ne seite mit avas


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

gimp hat sich heute zum pi^20 mal aufgehängt-.-


----------



## kintaroohe (18. Februar 2008)

kk lust bissal zu spammen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

bin bald weg,meine eltern freun sich wieder-.-
da kommen so sätze wie:
ja klar,sitz ruhig am pc anstatt zu lernen
schonmal zum 20ten ma


----------



## kintaroohe (18. Februar 2008)

asö schüler ^^
ne bei mir ists so kak realm-pool 25 mins wartezeit für AV, kollege im skype eingepennt und moin frei, deshalb Forum ..... xD


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

hehe
wie alt bistn?


----------



## kintaroohe (18. Februar 2008)

21 du ?


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

14 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja n kleiner unterschied ist es ja schon^^
aber interesiert ja keinen mehr in dem zeitalter des internet´s


----------



## kintaroohe (18. Februar 2008)

ach ja 14 das ist ne interessante Zeit man "lernt" soviel xD


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

ach komm du hast doch als erstes gedacht: "boah ne,nicht son kiddy" ^^


----------



## kintaroohe (18. Februar 2008)

huh es gibt gute und pöse kiddies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

ich versuch grad n bild zu machen mit gimp... "grad"

1versuch
beim flammenhestellen aufgehängt
2.versuch
beim blitze machen
3.versuch
nochmal die flammen
4versuch
beim zusammenstellen

ich könnt mich beissen >.<


----------



## kintaroohe (18. Februar 2008)

würd sagen lass den PC ruhen ist besser oder frag in der Hardwareabteilung nach Rat ;D


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

ich geh off,keine zeit mehr für nen neuen verusch
und morgen wird alles abgespeichert schritt für schritt-.-´´

hf noch


----------



## kintaroohe (18. Februar 2008)

du auch bis moin xD


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (19. Februar 2008)

Guten Mooorrgggäääähhhnnnnn  =)


----------



## Schleppel (19. Februar 2008)

chillllli !!!! ^^


----------



## Juliy (19. Februar 2008)

kinta, Ja, ist ne aufregende Zeit, aber wichsen kann man auch heute noch! *Bepiss*


----------



## Minastirit (19. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> kinta, Ja, ist ne aufregende Zeit, aber wichsen kann man auch heute noch! *Bepiss*



Kapier deinen text zwar irgendwie ned ganz aber egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wieder ein level mehr richtung endgame (70 xD)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da aber nix los ist irgendwie geh ich off  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordäc1 (19. Februar 2008)

Finde keine grp für dailay...und Zigaretten sind auch alle weg....*seufz*


----------



## Schleppel (19. Februar 2008)

2teres is natürlich tragisch^^


----------



## Clamev (19. Februar 2008)

O_o ungefähr so wie n Knieschuss!aber n saftiger!


----------



## Mondfunke (20. Februar 2008)

hrm.. noch bin ichon.. aber jetzt geh ich wohl auch mal schlafen.. gute nacht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schleppel, ein tolles userbild hast du da ^^


----------



## Schleppel (20. Februar 2008)

> schleppel, ein tolles userbild hast du da



hm?? *ironie riech* ^^
meinste richard...ne das is der avatar

das auf meinem profil^^^^ja das war auf urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (20. Februar 2008)

Abend du Zitronenzüchter du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (20. Februar 2008)

hehe dir auch schönen abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin auch noch zaunbauer...aber das nur hobby mässig^^


----------



## kintaroohe (20. Februar 2008)

hehe lustitsch

und was verschlägt dich ins forum um die Uhrzeit ?

Bei mia ists die Wartezeit fürs AV ;D


----------



## Schleppel (20. Februar 2008)

hehe jaja av

ne ich sitz noch im nachtdiesnt, bis 07uhr^^dann hab ich eh 5tage frei harharhar


----------



## kintaroohe (20. Februar 2008)

krankenhaus ? oder ein wachmannjob


----------



## Schleppel (20. Februar 2008)

hehe 2teres-----austria tabak am empfang^^also keine kontroll gänge ind er kälte oderso ^^


----------



## kintaroohe (20. Februar 2008)

interessant ;D

Na und ich hab jetzt endlich AV invite nach 42 mins ...... scheis Monster-Realmpool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (20. Februar 2008)

^^hehe welcher server denn? bist du alli?^^


----------



## kintaroohe (20. Februar 2008)

Aegwynn/Blutdust/Ally


----------



## Schleppel (20. Februar 2008)

^^hehe, da sehn wir uns ja mayB mal....auch wenn ich kein pvp fan bin, hin u wiedr bissi bg is eh nett

Das Syndikat/ Blutdurst/ Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (20. Februar 2008)

Oo i´m lookin forward 2 it xD

naja ich muss pennen moin Arbeit ..... viel Spaß noch beim aufpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (20. Februar 2008)

^^schlaf gut


----------



## Lurock (20. Februar 2008)

Nabend, ich eröffne denn mal...


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (20. Februar 2008)

Ist's schon wieder Zeit? *auf die Uhr schau*


----------



## Lurock (20. Februar 2008)

Jep, bist du neu hier? Ich war hier lange nicht aktiv... obwohl es Zeiten gab in denen ich bis zu 200 Posts an einem Abend in diesen Fred geballert hab... hachja, das waren noch Zeiten, jezz ist es anders, jezz mach ich stattdessen Latein-/Englischübungen bis 23 Uhr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (20. Februar 2008)

Neu? Nya wie mans nimmt - bin vom Voyeur zum Schreiberling geworden. Obwohl man meine Meinung oft nid teilt =)


----------



## Lurock (20. Februar 2008)

Aha, naja für den Rang Schreiberling musste wohl nochn bisschen tun... und ob jmd anderer Meinung ist als Du, ist egal, solange du deine Meinung ordentlich, sachlich, ansprechend und in korrektem Deutsch präsentierst... Dann wirst du 1. überhaupt wahr-/ernst genommen, 2. respektiert, 3. diskussions-süchtig (wobei Letzteres nicht auf alle zutrifft).. ...glaub mir, ich spreche aus Ehrfahrung...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (20. Februar 2008)

Tjoah nur ich bezieh gleich immer Stellung auf der Seite die ich auch vertretete =) Und das ist fürwahr nicht die Meinung der Meisten oft. Aber i glaub du hast's schon getroffen grad, wenigstens eine Meinung habe ich.

Und korrektes Deutsch verhält sich immer in Relation zu der aktuellen Tageszeit und ab und an auch Pegelstand der deutschen Brauereikunst bei mir. Mhm irgendwie wollte ich noch Twinken und nebenbei Spanisch machen....


----------



## Lurock (20. Februar 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Tjoah nur ich bezieh gleich immer Stellung auf der Seite die ich auch vertretete =) Und das ist fürwahr nicht die Meinung der Meisten oft. Aber i glaub du hast's schon getroffen grad, wenigstens eine Meinung habe ich.


Stellung beziehen ist gut! Denn Leute die mit ihrer Meinung 
und dem Bezug schwanken (*in Jácks Richtung blick*) kommen selten weit,
bzw. werden auf Dauer kaum ernst genommen...



StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Und korrektes Deutsch verhält sich immer in Relation zu der aktuellen Tageszeit und ab und an auch Pegelstand der deutschen Brauereikunst bei mir. Mhm irgendwie wollte ich noch Twinken und nebenbei Spanisch machen....


Solange der Pegelstand des Alkohols in deinem Blut nicht proportional zur Tages-/Uhrzeit steht, gehts ja noch...

Edit meint: Ich bin dann auch mal weg! Ciao und Gn8! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (20. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Solange der Pegelstand des Alkohols in deinem Blut nicht proportional zur Tages-/Uhrzeit steht, gehts ja noch...



Naaaaa, das passiert nur noch selten. Skiurlaub mit Freunden oder Ibiza mit Freunden, da kööönnntteeeee sowas vllt. unter Umständen mal ab und an vorkommen.


----------



## chopi (20. Februar 2008)

mein pc geht "gleich" wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


er ist schon hochgefahren,aber atm sucht der nach kapuuten dateien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und er ist laaaaaahm

also noch am alten


----------



## Aschingrai (21. Februar 2008)

wieso bin ich eigentlich noch auf...

ich habe übrigens ferien (in salzburg wohnen rulez!)
Schöne grüße an alle die noch auf sind, schreibt mir ne nette pm wenn ihr mögt... oder ein einschlaflied... xD


----------



## Lurock (21. Februar 2008)

Nabend Menschlinge


----------



## chopi (21. Februar 2008)

bin da,und da mein pc wieder geht gleich in wow rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


warte auf nen healer für hdz2


----------



## Minastirit (21. Februar 2008)

GZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ chopi ;D
hero oder nonhero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



musste heute noch 6 seitige doku un 2h basteln .. und für morgen lernen -.- dabei wollt ich noch lvl up machen -.- QTF


----------



## kargash (21. Februar 2008)

habt ihr keine schule??

ach wer kommt aufs wacken??


----------



## chopi (21. Februar 2008)

klar hab ich schule...aber da kann man schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit kopfhörer im ohr lässts sich überleben


----------



## Sweny (21. Februar 2008)

ich bin total krank (schon sehr lange) habe angina (schreibt man das so?) :<


----------



## chopi (21. Februar 2008)

es heisst koreckt geschrieben *angela*


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> ich bin total krank (schon sehr lange) habe angina (schreibt man das so?) :<



Nein, das schreibt man ohne "n" und mit "v" am Anfang. Aber keine Angst, das ist ganz natürlich.



Sry, das konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen^^


----------



## chopi (21. Februar 2008)

mist,deiner war besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Februar 2008)

Guuden Morgääääääääääääääääääähn.


----------



## Sweny (21. Februar 2008)

-,- angina ist eine lungenkrankheit


----------



## Veragron (21. Februar 2008)

Kommt halt drauf an, wo die Lunge liegt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Februar 2008)

ok ist wirklich nicht witzig,sry

ich glaube ich verpiss mich in paar min,bye


----------



## Sweny (21. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an, wo die Lunge liegt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



T_T ich geh mich jetzt ritzen


----------



## Veragron (21. Februar 2008)

Ich dachte du bist Schurke? Seit wann haben Schurken Aderlass? NREF SCHRUKÄN PLX.


----------



## Sweny (21. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ich dachte du bist Schurke? Seit wann haben Schurken Aderlass? NREF SCHRUKÄN PLX.



*<-GM!!!*


----------



## Veragron (21. Februar 2008)

BILD berichtet: Skandal in Velizy - WoW-Gamemaster auf Drogen

Velizy, dpa (dämliche presse agentur): Die Gamemaster der World of Wacraft, insbesondere die berühmte Sweny,[...] rauchen nach neuesten Untersuchungen Kekse.


Zomfg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (21. Februar 2008)

Oh noez! Man hat mich erwischt \o/


----------



## chopi (21. Februar 2008)

OK IHR SPAMMER BIN OFF BYE

oh caps,sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Februar 2008)

Na dann viel Spaß beim weiterrauchen - BILD will Rauchkekse in Zukunft sponsern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Cya bis moin :O


----------



## Sweny (21. Februar 2008)

hm, ja tschüss, ich hoffe das morgen (bald heute...) meine One Piece mangas endlich kommen <_< 
ich stöbere noch einbischen duch profile! :>


----------



## Klunker (21. Februar 2008)

hrhrhr One Piece^^

Großer Fan lse aber nur die englischen chapter habe zwar auch die deutschen bände aber keine lust imer zu warten natürlich auch bleach Fan^^


----------



## Sweny (21. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> hrhrhr One Piece^^
> 
> Großer Fan lse aber nur die englischen chapter habe zwar auch die deutschen bände aber keine lust imer zu warten natürlich auch bleach Fan^^



Ich lese die lieber auf Deutsch (habe ja auch erst vor kurtzem angefangen...höhö)
damit ich auch wirklich alles verstehe, englisch kann ich ja (wenn ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber nicht alles ;>

Nur bei der Anime serie da bin ich super ungeduldig! X_X habe mir die folgen sogar auf japanisch mit deutschen untertitel angeschaut (schaue mir die am 11.03 auf RTL 2 nochmal an weil ich die stimmen toll finde ^.^ obwohl die serie dann geschnitten ist :-/)


----------



## Veragron (22. Februar 2008)

Ich stöbere grad so durch die Jedipedia.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Februar 2008)

Fre4k5!!!11!11einself!11


----------



## Sweny (22. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Fre4k5!!!11!11einself!11


thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Februar 2008)

So Leute, gute Nacht. Ich verpiesel mich mal. (Sweny darfs dann aufwischen X])

Machts jut bis heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (22. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> So Leute, gute Nacht. Ich verpiesel mich mal. (Sweny darfs dann aufwischen X])
> 
> Machts jut bis heute
> 
> ...



NÄ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das macht die Milchtüte! 
So bin auch mal weg, bist heutäää!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. Februar 2008)

wurde nrgendseingeladen,und so sitz ich hier


----------



## Veragron (22. Februar 2008)

Moin Leute.

WOCHENENDE!!!11!1!111!!1!!!einself


----------



## chopi (22. Februar 2008)

ach da fällt mir ein muss noch ne bewerbung schreiben...man will ja raiden unzo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach ich morgen oder so


----------



## Minastirit (22. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ach da fällt mir ein muss noch ne bewerbung schreiben...man will ja raiden unzo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/abgelehnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach btw hasse diese shit buggy npcs ^^


----------



## chopi (22. Februar 2008)

ich glaube ich skill auf monkin um -.- oder mach mir nen schurken...
beim tanken kann ich nicht brainafk sein


----------



## Veragron (22. Februar 2008)

mirs langweilig. Unterhaltet mich. *Popcorn knurpz*


----------



## Minastirit (22. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich glaube ich skill auf monkin um -.- oder mach mir nen schurken...
> beim tanken kann ich nicht brainafk sein



doch kann man ;D ^^
ahja kann dir nur mage vorschlagen .. im pve auf 1 taste hauen und hoffen das du keine aggro bekommst schaffste sicher Xd


----------



## chopi (22. Februar 2008)

ne ich tank ja schon gerne mal^^ aber wenn dann um halb11 noch ien biste n tank kommt...da kann ich nicht mehr denken^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> mirs langweilig. Unterhaltet mich. *Popcorn knurpz*



kuk dir nen porno an xD wir sind hier kein unterhaltungs sender ^^


----------



## Veragron (22. Februar 2008)

Wieviel Ahnung du doch hast...

Kopf ---> Wand.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ne ich tank ja schon gerne mal^^ aber wenn dann um halb11 noch ien biste n tank kommt...da kann ich nicht mehr denken^^



hehe ;D
ach brainafk war ich auch oft ^^ nur war das bei uns standart ;D hauptsache ts labern und dann vlt noch boss killen .. miss my dudes ;D


----------



## Minastirit (22. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Wieviel Ahnung du doch hast...
> 
> Kopf ---> Wand.



was? ^^
mage muss echt nur 1111111111111111111 drücken
firespec 11111111111222221111111111112222211111111111111222 
arkan 122122122122122 ...


----------



## chopi (22. Februar 2008)

so alterac


----------



## Minastirit (22. Februar 2008)

gl & hf ;D


----------



## Veragron (22. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was? ^^
> mage muss echt nur 1111111111111111111 drücken
> firespec 11111111111222221111111111112222211111111111111222
> arkan 122122122122122 ...




Kopf ----> Wand ----> Vorschlaghammer.

Wer keine Ahnung hat, oder seinen Mage nur in Instanzen wie Shadoooflab etc. spielt, sollte einfach mal die Fresse halten.

Das tut ja schon weh.


----------



## chopi (22. Februar 2008)

hihi


----------



## chopi (22. Februar 2008)

laggy und verloren-.-*


----------



## Veragron (22. Februar 2008)

Hinterm Haus im wilden Garten,
unterm alten Eichenbaum,
wo die Disteln auf dich warten,
hast du manchmal einen Traum.

Dann bist du nicht gut zu Tieren,
bist nicht sauber und adrett,
bist nicht artig, still und leise,
und zu keinem Menschen nett...

<3 StS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Kopf ----> Wand ----> Vorschlaghammer.
> 
> Wer keine Ahnung hat, oder seinen Mage nur in Instanzen wie Shadoooflab etc. spielt, sollte einfach mal die Fresse halten.
> 
> Das tut ja schon weh.




Kenne viele die auch so kara zocken .. nur so ...


----------



## Veragron (22. Februar 2008)

Leute, es ist zu ruhig hier.

Wir brauchen ein unsinniges Thema.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Februar 2008)

haben wir doch.. der pve mage ^^
jedes video vom pve aus mage sicht war oft nur feuerball zaubern und rumlaufen .. gem usen/hervorufung und so ..
aber mehr als 2 attacken macht man halt ned im pve !
oder sag welche ..


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

*seufz*

Mana-Management erfodert einiges an Konzentration.
Die Casts der Situation anpassen. (Um das Instpyro-Feuerball-Feuerball-Waaaahilfeagrookjfhva-klatschtot - Szenario zu vermeiden)
Eben dieses Aggromanagement weiterführen, beispielsweise sollte man die Aggro von einem Heiler ablenken und sich selber umklatschen lassen, falls nötig.

et cetera.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

welcher heiler hat je aggro? .. 
und mana management ahja .. xD

Aggro Management ist wohl das einfachste .. und ja ich spiel meele schami auch manchma ohne sdr ^^ und war immer am aggro cap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 my hunter auch .. aggro cap totstellen ect

Also ich find da pvp (arena schwerer)
1 im focus sobald der heilt unterbrechen
1 als target und dmg drauf + totems richtig bauen ;d + aufpassen das man nicht oom geht ;D


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Welcher Heiler je Aggro hat?
Spätestens bei Nightbane sollte mans wissen.
Was ist so 'Ahja'? Okay, wenn ich auf voll Mana setze habe ich (hatte ich damals) um die 11-12k Mana (gebufft.) Hast du ne entfernte Ahnung, wie schnell die bei vollem Nuke weg sind?

Aggro managen ist nicht leicht. (Es hat ja auch jeder Magier totstellen oO)
Frostmagier: Hier am leichtesten. Dank dem großen, roten, 'EMERGENcY CONDITIONS'-Button. Setzt zwar keine Aggro zurück, macht aber unverwundbar. Findsch gut.

Feuermagier: Aua. Renn lieber.

Arkanmagier: Bete, dass dir der Pala SdS gibt. Wobei, als Full Arkan gespeccter Mage Aggro zu kriegen...ist schwer.

Sonstuge Speccs, Beispiel Feuer/Arkan: Auch keine Chance. Der Boss bügelt dich glatt weg, ohne dass du was machen kannst.

Soviel zum DANACH. Und trotz Omen ist es, gerade bei geringem Raidschaden, nicht leicht, keine Aggro zu kriegen.

Und PvP beim Mage...Klassenwissen (ergo auf 70 gezockt haben, mit Instanzen), Reflexe und Movement. Kann man alles lernen.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

Nightbane ? heiler? aggro? -.- WTF?
kenn den boss eigentlich gut nur hatte noch nie ein heiler aggro da -.- ausser am anfang als pala noch den regen "tanken" musste

ahja und am agro cap sein kenn ich von meinem schami .. einfach auf esc drücken und vlt totem neu basteln ;d
ahja und aggro vom tank überschreitet ist sowiso ein .. Xd


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Genau die Phase meinte ich. Haben die da was dran geändert? Hab WoW seit Oktober oder so nicht mehr gezockt.

Schamane =/= Magier. Wenn du Scorchst und dann noch n miesen Ping hast, ists Essig mit dem Escapen.
Und Tankaggro überschreiten (ergo Aggro haben) ist für Magier normal. Zumindest bei Trash. Zeig mir einen Feuermagier (Frosties auch, aber weniger die Carebears :x) der nicht den Karatrash (sowas wie vorm Huntsman/Aran, nich so kranke Sachen wie vor Moroes) kitet, und ich sag dir, wer keinen Schabernack mit dem Raid treibt.
Zumal du als Feuermagier garnicht anders kannst, was soll ich denn machen wenn bei Aggro der 2k Ignite weitertickt? Feuerlöscher rausholen und den armen Boss davon befreien? O_o


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Genau die Phase meinte ich. Haben die da was dran geändert? Hab WoW seit Oktober oder so nicht mehr gezockt.
> 
> Schamane =/= Magier. Wenn du Scorchst und dann noch n miesen Ping hast, ists Essig mit dem Escapen.
> Und Tankaggro überschreiten (ergo Aggro haben) ist für Magier normal. Zumindest bei Trash. Zeig mir einen Feuermagier (Frosties auch, aber weniger die Carebears :x) der nicht den Karatrash (sowas wie vorm Huntsman/Aran, nich so kranke Sachen wie vor Moroes) kitet, und ich sag dir, wer keinen Schabernack mit dem Raid treibt.
> Zumal du als Feuermagier garnicht anders kannst, was soll ich denn machen wenn bei Aggro der 2k Ignite weitertickt? Feuerlöscher rausholen und den armen Boss davon befreien? O_o



bei uns hatte immer noch kein mage aggro -.-
nur der destrowl als er soulfire + cod beim kurator gleichzeitig booom gemacht haben xD

und scorchst mit 100fps + 50ms <-- gibt 0 probs^^

also a) du bist ein aggro junky ^^
b)bin nun off cyA


----------



## chopi (23. Februar 2008)

hehe hab mit gimp die köpfe aufm klassenfoto ausgetauscht^^ aber noch nicht alle morgen gehts weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bye bin off

möget ihr nie über die spamkraft der anderen spammen


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bei uns hatte immer noch kein mage aggro -.-
> nur der destrowl als er soulfire + cod beim kurator gleichzeitig booom gemacht haben xD
> 
> und scorchst mit 100fps + 50ms <-- gibt 0 probs^^
> ...



100 fps, ich war schon froh wenn ich 20 hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gn8 an dich & an chopi.


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Immer drauf!

Gogo Leute, es ist Showtime! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

feuer frei gäng bäng XD

tach ^^ pve is easy l2p 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Willst du den totaaaaaaaaaaaaaalen Krieg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

THIS IS MADNESS !!
THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAA

the one who gives up will losse
the one who dies in war will be a hero ..


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Das gibt ne Narbe!


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

awat ;D

wenn ich 1 ma treff hast du mehr als ne narbe x)

Hallo ich bin der peter und das da ist ein skinhead .. 
was der da wirft ist ein morlotof koktail und das brennt
nun kommt die polizei und bringt den skinhead ins gefängiss 
dort wird er von seinen mitinsassen so richtig durchge ... und das brennt dann auch ;D


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

"Morlotof Cocktail" - Made my Day, ich kann nicht mehr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Yeeeehaaaa, fireworks!


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

falsch geschrieben? .. wenn ja .. WELCOME TO THE WAYNE TRAIN xd

<3 firework und <3 my ninja gnom warlock


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

was die dunkle seite hat cookies?!?!?!? .. ok 
/change to dark side Xd


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Ja, mehr Sprengstoff! Sie haben gerade meinen Tag gerettet, Berater.

...'Ich liebe dieses Geräusch'...


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

komm bus bauen fredy ;D


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Komm Felix, Bus anzünden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

xD
btw dein link is futsch da gibts kein free porn .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Notgeiles Schwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

gar ned war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wollte nur kuken ob du nen illigalen link hast zum REpoooort xd

edit meint: jetzt hab ich ein trauma ^^ mänlichernachtelf klaut mir nen mob und macht nachkampfhunter -.- 
edit 2: er heist legolars -.- WTF -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Hör auf, meine Pics zu klauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlimmer sind die Druiden, die sich 'Manalutscher', 'Schleichekatz(ä)', 'Brummbär', 'Blaubähre', oder wahlweise auch 'Légôlàs' nennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten: Ich hab mein Boot, mein Boot auf Kiel gelegt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Februar 2008)

hiho
grad medivh sterben lassen... naja dann halt noch nicht kara ..I..(-.-*)


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Hör auf, meine Pics zu klauen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




<-- i'm a ninja warlock !!!

ach gibt so viele tolle namen äragon lergolaZ und gimliiii das ganze mit wahlweise '^oder _´

nur das mit deinem boot kapier ich ned -.-^^


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

DAS ist eine scheiß q.

Und HdZ2 Heroic is dabei so easy. Eine der wenigen Instanzen, wo du als Mage (wenn du grad nich die kleinen Drachkin-Wichtigtuer umbügeln bzw. dem Noobjäger dabei helfen musst) nebenbei Kaffe trinken, Zeitung lesen, Schluckspecht auf Frobo stellen (@Minas ^^), Star Wars gucken und wasweißich sonstnoch machen kannst. 

Btw: Es ist zu Ruhig. *Dynamit kaufen geh*


----------



## chopi (23. Februar 2008)

ich hasse meinen stuhl...entweder ich sitz in der buckel-stellung oder ich hab danach scheiss armschmerzen vom armverrängen-.-

ich will nen neuen


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Kauf dir einen. 
Beim ersten Mal hab ich 'Stuhlgang' gelesen. Ich brauch nen Kaffee.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich hasse meinen stuhl...entweder ich sitz in der buckel-stellung oder ich hab danach scheiss armschmerzen vom armverrängen-.-
> 
> ich will nen neuen



go get epix ;D epix stuhl und so 
[Der eine Stuhl]


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> DAS ist eine scheiß q.
> 
> Und HdZ2 Heroic is dabei so easy. Eine der wenigen Instanzen, wo du als Mage (wenn du grad nich die kleinen Drachkin-Wichtigtuer umbügeln bzw. dem Noobjäger dabei helfen musst) nebenbei Kaffe trinken, Zeitung lesen, Schluckspecht auf Frobo stellen (@Minas ^^), Star Wars gucken und wasweißich sonstnoch machen kannst.
> 
> Btw: Es ist zu Ruhig. *Dynamit kaufen geh*



hdz2 hero war ich nie ;D no good drops = no reingehen xd


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Aber Fun machen.

T5 Pala, Mage, Druide und Warri + mich sin pr0n.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

t5 und du fragst dich wiso es leicht ist? xD
t4 tank + blua/epic schami (ele) + epic hunerZ (me) + pew pew pyro mage + holypala = auch einfach xd in schlabby Xd

edit meint: GIEV 2.4 inni Xd


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Naah. War nur der geilste Run den ich erlebt habe.
Auch lustig is das Setup Pala/Druide/Triple Mage

Schön AE bei den Welpen.
Und Labby is meine Hassinstanz. Need Atomhandgranaten.


----------



## chopi (23. Februar 2008)

nachtschwärmer hatte die letzten 200seiten nichts mit wow zu tun >.< ihr macht den thread kaputt
aber macht ruhig weiter,ihr werdet schon noch sehn *muahahaha*


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

ok reden wir über chopi und seinen kaputen stuhl ..

ich wette das ist nur so ein stab auf dem chopi immer sitzt und .. ah ne das will glaubs keiner wissen xd


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> nachtschwärmer hatte die letzten 200seiten nichts mit wow zu tun >.< ihr macht den thread kaputt
> aber macht ruhig weiter,ihr werdet schon noch sehn *muahahaha*



*Keksmaschine aufstell*

Und was werden wir noch sehn? Striptease in der Dampfkammer? Dann wirds heiß.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> *Keksmaschine aufstell*
> 
> Und was werden wir noch sehn? Striptease in der Dampfkammer? Dann wirds heiß.



oh ja Xd striptease mit piXel titten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 giev  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/inv Ninja Gnome ;D


----------



## chopi (23. Februar 2008)

/e holt seine veragronindenarschtretmaschine,die er selbst gebaut hat,nur um veragron in den arsch den arsch zu treten


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> /e holt seine veragronindenarschtretmaschine,die er selbst gebaut hat,nur um veragron in den arsch den arsch zu treten



juhu mich trifft er ned xD bzw deine maschiene hat keinen strom mehr Xd


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

/console pitchlimit 999
/w chopi Weeeeeeeeeee

/tar chopi
/duel
/console activate GM
/console activate GM YES
/modify spelldamage 200,000
/cast Scorch

PWNZ ASSES.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> /console pitchlimit 999
> /w chopi Weeeeeeeeeee
> 
> /tar chopi
> ...




Cheater an die wand !! ihr werdet jetzt gebannt ;D 
flamer an die front ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
für hemmungslosen sex mit wechselnden partnern (dimitry <-- allimana)


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Viel Spaß.
Und das ist kein cheaten. Das ist Skript Know-How

(Ich möchte gern wissen, wie viele Klappspaten das auchnoch ausprobieren.)


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

/console pitchlimit 999 <-- kp was das macht
/w chopi Weeeeeeeeeee <-- funkt

/tar chopi  <-- funkt
/duel <-- funkt duell .. 
/console activate GM <-- geht nid
/console activate GM YES <- geht auch nid
/modify spelldamage 200,000 <-- geht sowiso ned ausser auf priv server
/cast Scorch <-- schonma was von pyro gehört XD

PWNZ ASSES.


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Probier ersteres mal während dem Fliegen aus (:

Und ansonsten...wer hat auch von Realservern geredet. o,.o


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

-.- priv server sind so crap .. naja wer das geld ned hat xD


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Ich hab das Geld schon. Und zocke auch nicht drauf. Bloß gefällt mir WoW im Moment nicht mehr. MMORPG und so.


----------



## Frank-414 (23. Februar 2008)

Manchmal ist auch TV für nette Sprüche gut...

"Opfer": Paris Hilton (und Konsorten)
Spruch: Hohe Absätze, kurze Hauptsätze!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Der ist gut. Und trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. Mal wieder Tod durch K.O. (Wer hat eig. gewonnen - Ibragimov o. Klitschko?)


----------



## chopi (23. Februar 2008)

ich warte auf jochan könig

"na ihr penner?"
"ah ne"

ich kack so ab bei dem^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Februar 2008)

Man merkt, dass ich auf einem Korn-konzert war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

Ich warte auf ein RC2.

Mit neuen, coolen Sprüchen. Z.B.:
Fixxer am E-Netz, Wamm-Wamm 7 Büchsen weg, Scorch darauf: "Jaaaaaah, hau weg die Scheiße!"
Und ich will Sev wiedersehn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Februar 2008)

aja VB war ja aufm kornkonzert


----------



## Veragron (23. Februar 2008)

...und hat wohl ordentlich Korn getrunken...

Sorry, konnts mir net verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass ich auf einem Korn-konzert war.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach was wo denn am meisten? xd


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach was wo denn am meisten? xd



http://www.lastfm.de/user/ToNk-PiLs/

^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> http://www.lastfm.de/user/ToNk-PiLs/
> 
> ^^



klau dir besseres handy .. die bild quali is ja schlimm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und zuviel text zum lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anal xD phabet ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> klau dir besseres handy .. die bild quali is ja schlimm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Darfst eben nicht so nah ranzoomen.^^

2 Megapixel reichen in diesem Fall.


----------



## chopi (23. Februar 2008)

sagt ma pls ne schöne landschaft in wow (ausser nagrand)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sagt ma pls ne schöne landschaft in wow (ausser nagrand)



Booty Bay.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sagt ma pls ne schöne landschaft in wow (ausser nagrand)



winterspring 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder blasted lands (blitz und so)
kukste



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- imba ninja gnom in blasted lands


----------



## chopi (23. Februar 2008)

haste auch n pic ohne char und interface?^^


----------



## chopi (23. Februar 2008)

egal hab moonglade genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(mach mir n profil)


----------



## Lurock (23. Februar 2008)

So, Gn8 ihr Freunde des Matratzensports!
Ab nächster Woche bin ich übrigens wieder dabei, beim Nachtschwärmern.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathtroll (23. Februar 2008)

23.28 Uhr:

Was zur Zeit passiert bei mir: 
Nichts... ausser: Langeweile

Wie es sein sollte:
Um diese Uhrzeit langeweile und kein Bock zum schlafen? Dann ab ins WoW D

Tatsache:
Da ich nich zu Hause bin muss ich bis morgen durchhalten x)

Aber is ja kein Problem wenn es Themen wie das hier gibt um die Zeit zu vertreiben^^


----------



## chopi (23. Februar 2008)

das doch schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


möge dein ast mit dir sein


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> das doch schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Februar 2008)

nicht du,du muschi *auf ava schiel <_<*


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

kapiers immer noch nid ^^


----------



## Deathtroll (23. Februar 2008)

@mina

heute auch sone lange leitung ? 

bei mir is heute sehr schlimm mit meiner leitung x)


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

Die Inteligenz eines Menschen kann man aufgrund seiner fragen beurteilen?
hää? wtf ?

in diesem sinne bin ich off Xd


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> @mina
> 
> heute auch sone lange leitung ?
> 
> bei mir is heute sehr schlimm mit meiner leitung x)



Irgendwie schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von deutschen buffed server bis zu mir in die schweiz is ne lange leitung xD (und ne andere leitung ist auch lange .. auch wenn das keiner wissen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## chopi (23. Februar 2008)

jaja und ich steh auf (meinem) schlauch


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> jaja und ich steh auf (meinem) schlauch



autsch xD


----------



## Deathtroll (23. Februar 2008)

jo ich glaub heute war ich wohl die ganze zeit im standby. bis ich mal bemerkte dass ich besuch bekommen hatte (mutter lässt ja immer alle rein -.-) waren auch schon 15 min um *peinlich* 
dann hab ich mir noch n sandwich vorbereitet als ich reingebissen hab, hab ich gemerkt dass ich den salami vergessen hab -.-

naja ich war schon immer n bisschen komisch^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Februar 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> jo ich glaub heute war ich wohl die ganze zeit im standby. bis ich mal bemerkte dass ich besuch bekommen hatte (mutter lässt ja immer alle rein -.-) waren auch schon 15 min um *peinlich*
> dann hab ich mir noch n sandwich vorbereitet als ich reingebissen hab, hab ich gemerkt dass ich den salami vergessen hab -.-
> 
> naja ich war schon immer n bisschen komisch^^



ach ich hatte mal besuch und habs 3h später gemerkt als ich was trinken holen wollte ^^


----------



## Deathtroll (23. Februar 2008)

x)

na doll wieder n schweizer mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




grüessdi x)


----------



## Sweny (23. Februar 2008)

dumdiduuuuhuuu


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

dadadaaahaaa

und jezt machen wa n song draus oda wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Hokus Pokus Fidibus,
McGonagall danct in seinen Videos,
Er zaubert mit Raps und sagt "Abra Kadabra",
Check mal aus wie er als Rapstar palavert!

Fresh Dumbledore ist wirklich der einzige Rap, den ich höre. Weil halt nicht nur die Idee, sondern auch die beiden Serien von denen (Harry Potter und ein Stein & Harry Potter und der geheime Pornokeller) verdammt geil sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

da da dada da dada da dada,da da dada da dada dada dada

was ist das?^^


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

@chopi 

hätte auf ein pferd getiptt aber das macht ja dada dada dada dada dada... x)


----------



## Sweny (24. Februar 2008)

Eine Milchtüte die "dadada..." singt!

Ahja, Fresh Dumbledore ist imba  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

nein das war starwars^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Eine Milchtüte die "dadada..." singt!
> 
> Ahja, Fresh Dumbledore ist imba
> 
> ...




/signed ;D

jbo - wir saufen uns in guinesbuch .. das wär ma wieder was ^^


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Btw. Ich habe meine Sig zum Kekseladen umgestaltet. Aber nur für die Dunkle Seite. (Nix Toast oder so ._.)

Und jetzt alle im Chor:

TO THE DARK SIDE YOU MUST COME, COOKIES WE HAVE!!!


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

starwars?  aaaah es lag mir auf der zunge wollte es nur ned sagen ;P


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Yo.

"Dunkel die andere Seite ist..." - "Halts Maul Yoda, iss endlich deinen Toast"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (24. Februar 2008)

ich gehöre schon zu der dunklen seite seit ich auf dieser welt bin!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

TO THE DARK SIDE YOU MUST COME, COOKIES WE HAVE!!!


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

TO THE DARK SIDE YOU MUST COME, COOKIES WE HAVE!!!


Tamtamtam Tata Tamtamtam Tata

(mal n geiles drum solo ne ;P )


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Yeah...

Gnomen-Techno: ntz ntz ntz ntz ntz *Stryder Stryder* ntz ntz ntz ntz ntz ntz

(Copyright by Gnorog)


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

nana techno sound pls leiser stellen macht mich immer so wuschig ( mein begriff für nervös 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Wuschig <3 wie suez

Daaam Daaam dadadaaadaaam dadadaaaadaaam dadadadaaaaaa

Which Music?


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

uz uz uz uz uz uz
johip and a hop hip and a hop .. (war noch nie gut im rapen xD)


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

lol kannst ja mal bei den schlümpfen anfangen


->warum sind die schlümpfe blau ? weil sie saufen wie die sau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nene da will ich schon was rockiges hören damit ich ned eischlaf ;D


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Neulich bin ich mit 120, 
auf meinem Fahrrad rumgefahrn,
und wie immer konnt ich nur hoffen,
die Polizei hält mich nicht an.

Denn dann müsst ich Strafe zahlen,
und man führt mich zum Verhör,
und mein armes, kleines Fahrrad,
ständ alleine vor der Tür.


Die Prinzen - Mein Fahrrad. <3


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Neulich bin ich mit 120, 
auf meinem Fahrrad rumgefahrn,
und wie immer konnt ich nur hoffen,
die Polizei hält mich nicht an.

Denn dann müsst ich Strafe zahlen,
und man führt mich zum Verhör,
und mein armes, kleines Fahrrad,
ständ alleine vor der Tür.


Die Prinzen - Mein Fahrrad. <3


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

_Fierfek!_ Dieses _di'kutla_ Forum! Das gibt es nicht -.-


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

das ganze jetzt  noch mit sound pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Neulich bin ich mit 120,
> auf meinem Fahrrad rumgefahrn,
> und wie immer konnt ich nur hoffen,
> die Polizei hält mich nicht an.
> ...



popelpost Xd eh doppelpost Xd

aber lied find ich auch dooll ;d


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Alles nur geklaut und Mein Fahrrad.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> das ganze jetzt  noch mit sound pls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




waaa u auch swiss ^^
ahja ..
wirf ne bombe .. ins teletuby land lalala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

böööörn baby böööörn baby *sing*

joa dieses lied hält mich wach gleich nochma musikordner durchsuchen^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

zum wach bleiben find ich rammstein- zerstören ganz schön 
das + cola ;D


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Du kannst ein Kirchendiener sein,
mit Chorgesang und Zölibat.
Kannst als Papst die Welt bereisen gehn,
mit Sekretär und eignem Staat.
Das überm Himmel noch was sei,
das ist Betrug, Hochstapelei!
Und schreiben sie dir auch
Goldne Lettern auf Granit:
Du nimmst nichts mit.


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

wenn ich rammsten höre muss ich immer voll aufdrehen aber das is schwierig auch mit kopfhörern hört meine mutter des noch und kommt mich anmotzen -.-


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Schließ die Tür ab.
Schmeiß deine Mutter raus.
Gibt viele Möglichkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

find die 2te besser ;D


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

btw soulfire crits igmp mob im hinterland 1412 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 soulfire wenn tank ned ma drann ist Xd


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

naja wisst ihr ich bin eher so der typ der mit seiner mama auskommt und ihr lieber in den arsch kriecht als was falsches zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naaaa kommts wenigstens a bissle glaubwürdig zu euch rüber? ne? na so nett bin ich ja nun auch wieder ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



k dann schmeiss ich sie halt raus


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

mit den bessten glückwünschen von den nachtschwärmern schrei ich ihr dann noch  hinterher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Pyroblast 12112 oO

70er BG. >600 +dmg.
Scryer's Bloodgem oder iwas vergleichbares.
Zugebufft und ohne Hirn.
+Dmg Pots & Öle.
Berserking.
Power Infusion.
Arcane Power.
PEW PEW OMFG WARRIZ OHNEZ RESIZ UMBÜGELN!!!1!!1!11!1!111


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

@deathtroll kk .. btw in arsch kriechen würd ich nie ;D da stinkts xD ausser deine mutter ist 20 jahre alt und schaut aus wie jessica alba dann können wa nochma drüber reden ^^

coolio - gangsta's paradise .. <-- boring

@magezomfg lol
ich bin lvl 49 xD btw welcher warri hat keine abhörtung xd

12112pyro trifft auf 500 abhörtung + 18k life warlöck Xd


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

na da kommen die "nachtfantasien" der männer wieder zum vorschein^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

die hab ich auch am tag ^^


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

ihr seid doch fast alle gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> @magezomfg lol
> ich bin lvl 49 xD btw welcher warri hat keine abhörtung xd
> 
> 12112pyro trifft auf 500 abhörtung + 18k life warlöck Xd



Ein gerade-70-Warri.

GENAU. Mit 500 Abhärtung nen 12k crit abkriegen, und das dann noch als SL. DAS nenn ich Privatserver.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

naja ok ned alle sind ganz gleich aber so +7- wollen alle das gleiche xd nur der weg ist anderst ..

wie man so schön sagt

Es ist nicht der weg sondern das ziel was zählt ;D


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ein gerade-70-Warri.
> 
> GENAU. Mit 500 Abhärtung nen 12k crit abkriegen, und das dann noch als SL. DAS nenn ich Privatserver.




ehm ich mein ja dein 12k crit vs abährtung ist schnellma noncrit oder crit der fast nix dmg macht ;D und ned jeder wl ist sl/sl ;D

destro + netharproc = immun gegen pyro xd


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

och mensch da fällt mir doch grad der ärzte song wieder ein : Männer sind Schweine *pfeif*


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> och mensch da fällt mir doch grad der ärzte song wieder ein : Männer sind Schweine *pfeif*



und mir einer von toten hosen
HIER KOMMT ALEX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder seeed - hübsches ding Xd


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Deswegen hasse ich Locks ;_;


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Komm wir singen übers Saufen, über Bier und Alkohol!
Von dem ständigen Gebrülle kriegt man einen riesen Durst - wenn wir dan was gesoffen haben, geht das Grölen wieder los!


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

so musste kurz kurz was zu essen machen^^

ooho hübsches ding und ich versteck mein ehering *sing* 
jäjä lief heute schon die ganze zeit bei mir (",)


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

was hab ich verpasst?


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Bei sowas wär ich reif für die Klapse. *_*

Btw: Subway to Sally - Tanz des Todes

und danach: Schandmaul - Walpurgisnacht
                   Schandmaul - Der Wandersmann

@chopi: Massig pornos, Blut, und n Schwulenstriptease von Minas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Bei sowas wär ich reif für die Klapse. *_*
> 
> Btw: Subway to Sally - Tanz des Todes
> 
> ...



was für ein gaystriptease? -.- 

bevor ich das tu spring ich 20mal aus dem fenster und schrei : für allah xD


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Los, fang an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

ich kann max 1mal aus fenster springen ^^
und irgendwie mag ich atm ned aufstehen xD shit happens^^


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

@chopi:

mina hat komische fantasien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@veragron 

mich kann man eher mit 50 cent oder son scheiss in die klapse jagen x)


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> @chopi:
> 
> mina hat komische fantasien
> 
> ...



ich weis das ich komische fantasien hab xD aber das sagt die mit dem toten troll foto als ava .. xD

50 cent is the pro rapper würd den so gern mal treffen .. aber diesmal richtig^^ if ya know what i mean


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Du meinst sicher: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

mina? pssssst! du schreibst zu laut -.-


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Rap stinkt.
Alle Rapper und HipHopper, außer FD, müssen sterben.
Metal, Gothic-/Folk Rock, sowie etwas Techno am Rande und natürlich Klassik ist das einzig Wahre.
So höret denn meine Worte,
betet denn zum einzig wahren Gott.


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

veragron da geb ich dir voll recht ausser bei ch hip hop da muss man manchma einfach n auge zudrücken x)


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

mist,den schwulenporno wollte ich doch nicht verpassen >.<


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

chopi da gabs ned viel zu staunen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

*kamera wieder einpack* nein?


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

wann isn der lesbenstrip?
*sich umoperier*


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Eunuchen sind halt langweilig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Sweny, bist du noch da? chopi wollte dich was fragen...*hust* *panisch Deckung such*


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

tja da hast was verpasst chopi xd auch wenn ich selbst ned weis was^^
entlich lvl 50 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HIP HOP ROXX rest suxx [ACHTUNG !! DIES IST IRONIE !!! ACHTUNG !!!]


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

ja sweeny es ist mir peinlich,aber hast du einen...

"ich hab eine vagina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

mina psssst du schreibst wieder so laut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



chopi pack deine kamera wieder ein haste schild ned gelesen ? 

~~No Cam~~


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

"Das ist ein Dildo. Den benutzen wir Mädchen, weil ihr Jungs es nicht bringt." - "Ich bin so erstaunt...ich muss meine Brille abnehmen."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> ~~No Cam~~



*bild vom schild mach*


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Wie 3st.


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

xD


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> "Das ist ein Dildo. Den benutzen wir Mädchen, weil ihr Jungs es nicht bringt." - "Ich bin so erstaunt...ich muss meine Brille abnehmen."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sagen die auch nur bei dir Xd


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Minas has left the Building 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

cya Jungs/Mädels und was wir sonst noch so haben hier (chopi &co .. der michverein xD) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

gute n8 und feuchte träume ^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Was auch immer du schiessen willst .. ich bin schweizer und neutral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder einfach gesagt ein ego ^^

Und JA 
This is madness
NO THIS IS SPARTAAAA !!! flamewars inc ^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> gute n8 und feuchte träume ^^



.. danköö wobei ich die aber ned von dir hab xD


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

jetzt haste mein kleines herzchen berührt dank dir kann ich mich jetzt totlachen

da muss man sich für manche schweizer schämen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Was auch immer du schiessen willst .. ich bin schweizer und neutral
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schweizer Kriegsflagge?
- Weißes Kreuz auf weißem Grund

Wahlweise auch als Friedens-/Diplomatenflagge.


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

ich möchte ein dezentes "ficken" in den raum werfen


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Ich möchte ein subtiles "Hart anal-" davorsetzen.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich möchte ein dezentes "ficken" in den raum werfen




... ich glaub nun ist es an der zeit ins bett zu gehen sonst bekomm ich noch nen bann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Quatsch. :O


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

dann schreib ma in die SuFu "elch" rein...und gebannt wurden wir damals dafür auch nicht oÖ


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Zam hat sich schon gefreut als ich mit yuli geflamt hab xD auch wenn er nun gebannt ist wird er einen platz in meiner sig haben xd


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich möchte ein dezentes "ficken" in den raum werfen



hmm..klingt gut.......leider keine Freundin im Hause -.-


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

bestell dir eine


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> dann schreib ma in die SuFu "elch" rein...und gebannt wurden wir damals dafür auch nicht oÖ



Egal bin so oder so müde 

hf beim gegenseitig in po fi... und was auch sonst ihr vorhabt .. @veragron und chopi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> hmm..klingt gut.......leider keine Freundin im Hause -.-



Kostet 61euro und steht an der strassenecke ;D


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Zitat Demetrios: Klo, Essen, Rauchen -> afk schlecht. Tote Oma, Callgirl vor der Tuer, im Lotto gewonnen -> afk okay.

Und hey...bald macht Lurock ja wieder mit. Die armen Elche. ;_;


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

> Kostet 61euro und steht an der strassenecke ;D



na du musst es doch wissen^^


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Egal bin so oder so müde
> 
> hf beim gegenseitig in po fi... und was auch sonst ihr vorhabt .. @veragron und chopi
> 
> ...



Stress?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Stress?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> na du musst es doch wissen^^



wiso? .. was auch immer du denkst ich muss dich entäuschen ich bin keine 120 kg ..


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

wenns jetzt ne schlägerei gibt muss ich die no cam regeln vergessen und doch noch ne kamera suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

Grr...jetzt ma im Ernst, die Antwort mit der Strassenh**e war niveaulos......vor allem, weil ich selber ne Frau bin...


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Stress?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Chopi 
Ich möchte ein ficken in den raum werfen
veragron:
ich möchte ein hart-anal anhängen ..

/hust


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

xDDD warum denkste jetzt ich meine du seist fett ? hab ich irgendetwas dergleichen gesagt oder so ? weil gedacht hab ichs ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Grr...jetzt ma im Ernst, die Antwort mit der Strassenh**e war niveaulos......vor allem, weil ich selber ne Frau bin...


mein gehirn hat sich vor dem "ne Frau bin..." teil was anderes gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

ach btw hab mir n neues profil zusammengebastelt


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Grr...jetzt ma im Ernst, die Antwort mit der Strassenh**e war niveaulos......vor allem, weil ich selber ne Frau bin...



Du bist noch nich lange dabei...
Stichwort Elche und das Ficken-hart-anal von eben.

Und Minas... -.-

chopi: Ging mir genauso :S


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> xDDD warum denkste jetzt ich meine du seist fett ? hab ich irgendetwas dergleichen gesagt oder so ? weil gedacht hab ichs ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja im normfall haben dies nötig .. 
.. 

ach auch egal ist 1uhr 40 und ich penn eh ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

chopi was reimst de dir da wieder zusammen xD


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

mina was hindert dich daran ins bett zu gehn ?


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Du bist noch nich lange dabei...
> Stichwort Elche und das Ficken-hart-anal von eben.
> 
> Und Minas... -.-
> ...




Hmm...ist ein Argument^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

kolege der mich im msn zuspammt ..


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

na dann geh off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

MSN stinkt.
ICQ for teh präzzident.

Wobei. Laura Roslin > Adama...ergo... ;__;

Edit: hab ich glat den 1500sten übersehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

gebts zu ihr wollt mich nur loshaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> MSN stinkt.
> ICQ for teh präzzident.
> 
> Wobei. Laura Roslin > Adama...ergo... ;__;



msn hab ich nur wegen 4 girls und dem besagten kolegen ..
icq alle anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


trilian tut ja beide zusammen also kommts auch nicht draufan was der andere für ein prog hat ;D


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Nicht ganz. Wir wollen nur, dass du dich als Elch verkleidest und dann Lurock besuchen gehst. 8D


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

jo du warst vorher böse zu mir obwohl wir schweizer zusammenhalten sollen 


aber wegen dem will ich dich ned loshaben nur morden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> jo du warst vorher böse zu mir obwohl wir schweizer zusammenhalten sollen
> aber wegen dem will ich dich ned loshaben nur morden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Wir wollen nur, dass du dich als Elch verkleidest und dann Lurock besuchen gehst. 8D




Egal was das für ein Text ist 
NEIN ich werd mich nicht verkleiden und 
NEIN NEIN NEIN ich geh lurock ned besuchen ..nie never ^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> jo du warst vorher böse zu mir obwohl wir schweizer zusammenhalten sollen
> aber wegen dem will ich dich ned loshaben nur morden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




die steht auf sado maso xD


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

eigentlich war ich heute ma ganz nett aber böse sein hat auch so seine vorteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

@vera am mittag:

hab mal im finalbattle frett ne kleine sammlung mit den liedern gemacht,die am besten auf meine vorstellungen passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

ne obwohl meine initialen S.M. sind hats mir der SM ned so angetan ^^


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

Schad, ich wollt grad schon ne PM absetzten^^


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *@vera am mittag:*
> 
> hab mal im finalbattle frett ne kleine sammlung mit den liedern gemacht,die am besten auf meine vorstellungen passen
> 
> ...



Arghhhh, ich HASSE DICH. Ich hasse deine ganze Generation! NIEDER mit euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten: Ich werds mir mal reinziehen.


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

vera intveen ist doch ne lesbe oder?

die vera hat ne muschi,die muschi mit was drin *lalala*


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

hmm muss glaubs auch ma mein profil bisle überarbeiten xD
wenn ich so eure ankuk ^^

grad noch gebastelt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> vera intveen ist doch ne lesbe oder?
> 
> die vera hat ne muschi,die muschi mit was drin *lalala*



Jaja. Immer auf die kleinen Magier. ._.

Mach nur so weiter, dann trifft dich irgendwann mal ein Pyro von hinten. So als Einsteighilfe ins Grab. Dann gibts Roastbeef *lecker*.

Edith findet das Bild über ihr voll porno. Gnomen 4 Weltherrschaft. Präventiver Atomschlag auf Gnomeregan hat auch nix genutzt. (8


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Jaja. Immer auf die kleinen Magier. ._.
> 
> Mach nur so weiter, dann trifft dich irgendwann mal ein Pyro von hinten. So als Einsteighilfe ins Grab. Dann gibts Roastbeef *lecker*.
> 
> Edith findet das Bild über ihr voll porno. Gnomen 4 Weltherrschaft. Präventiver Atomschlag auf Gnomeregan hat auch nix genutzt. (8



du bist doof .. nun hab ich wieder hunger^^


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

bin off bye leuts


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

mina immernoch da?? xDD


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

byebye^^


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

cu chopi gute n8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

bye chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja ihr seit mich noch nicht los ;D ankatu .. wiso hast du deine sig geändert ;( fand die alte so schön xD


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

Mir is laaaaangweilig...need Freundin bei mir..... -.-

Und Minas...ka...mir war langweilig, kommt aber morgen ne neue^^


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Gute Nacht.
*Spekulatius futter und auf Minas schiel* Bei uns in der Küche steht noch Kuchen, hach wie das duftet. 8]


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

hmmm kuchen *träum* ich mach mir lieber kurz popcorn^^


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Will auch. Ham keine Popcornmaschine. Die Bratpfannen sind alle im Gschirrspüler, und Mais ist alle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Gute Nacht.
> *Spekulatius futter und auf Minas schiel* Bei uns in der Küche steht noch Kuchen, hach wie das duftet. 8]




ich hab noch ne packung m&m's bei mir aufm tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keine ahnst so schnell verhunger ich ned xd


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Achso. Und ich hab mich schon gefragt, wo meine hin sind.
Das ist alles nur geklaut, das ist alles gar nicht deines... *pfeif*


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Mir is laaaaangweilig...need Freundin bei mir..... -.-
> 
> Und Minas...ka...mir war langweilig, kommt aber morgen ne neue^^



du bist weiblich oder? .. naja aber da du auch ne freundin suchst .. willkommen im club ^^ hasst du auch soviele ansprüche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schön und sie muss bettsport mögen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/freu


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Achso. Und ich hab mich schon gefragt, wo meine hin sind.
> Das ist alles nur geklaut, das ist alles gar nicht deines... *pfeif*



lalalala die prinzen ^^ 

tja life is hard ;D pwnd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

für popcorn hab ich mikrowelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

wer hat schon keine mikro ;d nur kann ich kein popkorn machen sonst wacht mutter auf und naja .. xD


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

Hey...Kane ist als Gegner in Smallville...cool^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Hey...Kane ist als Gegner in Smallville...cool^^



kane? wer ist das ..


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

Der Wrestler Kane..."Halbbruder" vom Undertaker^^


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

in mikro is wird es doch ned laut ? also zumindest bei mir hört man sie nur in küche da kriegt niemand was mit ausser mein bruder wenn er mich verfolgt und mir dann die hälfte wegschnappt -.-


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Der Wrestler Kane..."Halbbruder" vom Undertaker^^




kenn ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schaue aber auch weder wresling noch smallwill ;d


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> in mikro is wird es doch ned laut ? also zumindest bei mir hört man sie nur in küche da kriegt niemand was mit ausser mein bruder wenn er mich verfolgt und mir dann die hälfte wegschnappt -.-




[bett]![mirko]

das ! ist die wand .. xD


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lalalala die prinzen ^^
> 
> tja life is hard ;D pwnd
> 
> ...



Ok. Kein gefrage mehr.
Jetzt kommt der TOTALE Krieg.
*Zum HoloCom geh*
*Nachricht eingeb*

----

Privates Holocom CC-1138 Cody, Commander des 7. Sky Corps unter General Kenobi.
***INCOMING TRANSMISSION: Urgent Level 1. Secret Code Aurek 1.***
-Transmission rerouted to: Coruscant, 112-187 Senates Office: 32A Chancellor Palpatine-
- "Commander Cody...Execute Order 67."
- "Yes, Sir."
***END TRANSMISSION***​
"Blast him!"


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

na dann is es dein pech mina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann ich nix machen^^


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> na dann is es dein pech mina
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar, Wand einreißen und Eltern auf ne Runde Popcorn einladen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

xDDD


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

So, isch bin ma off....Kane anfeuern, damit er den komischen schwuli kaputthaut und die beiden heissen Tussen wieder solo sind^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Klar, Wand einreißen und Eltern auf ne Runde Popcorn einladen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder einfach mutter rauswerfen? kommt billiger xd


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Gute Nacht...und ich schick mal Chuck Norris nach Smallville.
Kann ja nich angehen sowas.

Edit: Jaja, Minas, unser Menschenfreund.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> So, isch bin ma off....Kane anfeuern, damit er den komischen schwuli kaputthaut und die beiden heissen Tussen wieder solo sind^^




das ist der einzige grund wiso man smallvill schaut Xd
naja cya ankatu und viel glück beim ehm lesbische freundin suchen ;d


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

good n8 ankatu^^


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Ok Leutz, ich mach auchmal Schluß. Nicht mit euch, keine Sorge.
Noch Duschen und dann durchratzen bis 1300.

Gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

Hab doch schon eine, aber die ist bei ihrer Mutter übers WE....das ist definitv zu lange -.- ...naja, gn8^^ Viel spass noch


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

gute n8 veragron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

und nun sind nur noch die schweizer da ^^


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

n böser schweizer und ne beleidigte schweizerin ^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Wie auch immer ich geh nun auch mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Cya Deathtroll(in) ;D

edit meint:
bin ned pöse nur fies ;d
Ned gleich beleidigt sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathtroll (24. Februar 2008)

jo denke ich geh auch ma muss heute um 8 schon vor der haustür stehn -.-

jo das se ned böse sind hör ich von allen aber glauben tu ichs niemandem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja dann ma good n8 ab morgen nachmittag kann ich ja wieder wow spielen *freu*

also cucu^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

cya .. ich geh auch ma wenn eh keiner meh da ist


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Februar 2008)

hey ho und baba


----------



## JuliyReloaded (24. Februar 2008)

21 Uhr INC!


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

warte..bist du ganz neu? dein name sagt mir i,wie nichts >.<
^^


----------



## JuliyReloaded (24. Februar 2008)

OH NOEZ!!!!!!! ITS Chopi the spammy Milchtuete!111111


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Februar 2008)

erst 6 posts? was los?


----------



## JuliyReloaded (24. Februar 2008)

Doppelpost INC


----------



## JuliyReloaded (24. Februar 2008)

Neuer Nick besteht erst seit 11 Uhr.

Ausserdem will ich meinen Papa Carcharoth nich boese machen!


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

wo sind wir gestern stehn geblieben? achja wir haben über juliy geflamed
luliyreloadet (ich weis nicht wer du bist)willste mitmachen? XD


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Doppelpost INC


lol die sind 5 mins auseinander

edith hält es für möglich dass 2 andere posts gemeint sind XD


----------



## JuliyReloaded (24. Februar 2008)

Dass ihr über mich geflamed hat ist doch kein Wunder

Überleg mal > Flamen > Flames > Flamme (?) > Heiß

Ich weiss dass ich heiß bin. Zshhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

ja ok anderes thema

was ist erst lurock und wenn man den mixer anmacht rot?


----------



## Vakeros (24. Februar 2008)

lurock tot?


----------



## JuliyReloaded (24. Februar 2008)

Lurock im Mixer ?


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Haahaa, sehr witzig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

schnittlauch


----------



## JuliyReloaded (24. Februar 2008)

Sry, der Witz ist mir zu hoch....

Was hat Lurock mit Schnittlauch am Hut ?


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

der ist gut^^ merk ich mir, aber der arme lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Schnittlauch? Aha... kuhl... Wusste gar nicht, dass Schnittlauch so scharf sein kann... hrhr


----------



## JuliyReloaded (24. Februar 2008)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Frau und einem Kühlschrank ?


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Der Kühlschrank hat ein Türgriff?


----------



## Vakeros (24. Februar 2008)

ähm vo einem gibs viele filme im netz?

in diesem sinne:
warum liegt da stroh


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

ein kühlschrank ist eckig und weis?

eine frau hat kein tiefkühlfach?

eine frau hat unten kein gefrorenes hähnchen?


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> ähm vo einem gibs viele filme im netz?
> .....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ahh, jezz hab ichs kapiert! Sry...


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> ähm vo einem gibs viele filme im netz?


lurock hat auch schon frauen gefi**t,also das kann nicht gemeint sein


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

Copy & Paste meine beiden tollen freunde sagen mir

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Frau und einem Kühlschrank?
Entweder: Der Kühlschrank furzt nicht, wenn man die Wurst rauszieht.
Oder: Wenn man die Wurst aus dem Kühlschrank nimmt, tropft sie nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (24. Februar 2008)

''Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Frau und einem Kühlschrank ?''

Der Kühlschrank furzt nicht wenn man ein Stück Fleisch herauszieht.....


----------



## Vakeros (24. Februar 2008)

her mit der lösung

edit:verdammt zu spät


----------



## JuliyReloaded (24. Februar 2008)

Lurock ist Jungfrau. Ich kenne keine die es Orcig haben will.


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

ach haha juliy zu spät gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


klunker hats aufgelöst


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

Siehe oben das muss wurst heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frauen sind wie Bier, sie riechen gut und man will immer was neues habem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Frauen sind wie Bier, sie riechen gut und man will immer was neues habem
> 
> ...


Der ist gut!


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

ich möchte diesen tepich nicht kaufen,verdammt nochma!!!


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich möchte diesen tepich nicht kaufen,verdammt nochma!!!


*Paulaner überreich*
Sonst noch was?


----------



## JuliyReloaded (24. Februar 2008)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Chopi der Milchtüte und einem Blowjob ?

Beim Blowjob muss man gleich die ganze Flüssigkeit trinken, aber Chopi kann man wieder schliessen.


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

echt muss man alles trinken oO

Milch ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hast du über baumkuschlas witze gelacht?
> [ ]ja
> [x]nein
> hast du ihn auselacht
> ...


baumkushla ersetzen durch den reloadeten


----------



## JuliyReloaded (24. Februar 2008)

»
Meine Freundin ist eine
echte Traumfrau. Da ist aber etwas, das mich beunruhigt: Ihre jüngere Schwester. Sie ist 20 Jahre alt, trägt Minis und weit ausgeschnittene T - Shirts. Immer wenn sie in meiner Nähe ist, gestattet sie mir Einblick in ihre Unterwäsche und in ihren Ausschnitt. Das macht sie bei niemandem sonst, nur bei mir. Eines Tages rief mich die kleine Schwester an, um mit mir einen Termin abzumachen. Sie wollte über die Planung der Hochzeit und die Gästeliste sprechen. Als ich bei ihr ankam, war sie alleine zu Hause. Sie flüsterte mir ins Ohr, sie wolle nur ein einziges Mal vor der Hochzeit mit mir schlafen. Wirklich nur ein einziges Mal. Sie sei total scharf auf mich. Niemand würde je davon erfahren, danach würde sie wieder die brave kleine Schwester sein. Ich war total schockiert. Sie sagte, sie würde jetzt die Treppe hochgehen. Wenn ich es ebenso wie sie wolle, solle ich ihr einfach ins Schlafzimmer folgen. Oben angekommen warf sie mir ihr Höschen entgegen und verschwand im Schlafzimmer. Ich sagte kein Wort, verließ das Haus und ging zu meinem Auto. Draußen tauchte auf einmal mein zukünftiger Schwiegervater auf, umarmte mich und sagte unter Tränen: ?Wir sind so glücklich, dass du unseren kleinen Test bestanden hast. Wir können uns keinen besseren Mann für unsere Tochter wünschen. Willkommen in der Familie?. Die Moral dieser Geschichte? Bewahre deine Kondome immer im Auto auf! «


----------



## Tassy (24. Februar 2008)

Bananen-WeiZen!!!


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Chopi der Milchtüte und einem Blowjob ?
> 
> Beim Blowjob muss man gleich die ganze Flüssigkeit trinken, aber Chopi kann man wieder schliessen.


Perversling!
Aber mal ehrlich, richtig ist das nicht! Meine Freundin meint: Beim Blowjob läuft ein großer Teil der Flüssigkeit die Mundwinkel raus...


----------



## Vakeros (24. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> »
> Meine Freundin ist eine
> echte Traumfrau. Da ist aber etwas, das mich beunruhigt: Ihre jüngere Schwester. Sie ist 20 Jahre alt, trägt Minis und weit ausgeschnittene T - Shirts. Immer wenn sie in meiner Nähe ist, gestattet sie mir Einblick in ihre Unterwäsche und in ihren Ausschnitt. Das macht sie bei niemandem sonst, nur bei mir. Eines Tages rief mich die kleine Schwester an, um mit mir einen Termin abzumachen. Sie wollte über die Planung der Hochzeit und die Gästeliste sprechen. Als ich bei ihr ankam, war sie alleine zu Hause. Sie flüsterte mir ins Ohr, sie wolle nur ein einziges Mal vor der Hochzeit mit mir schlafen. Wirklich nur ein einziges Mal. Sie sei total scharf auf mich. Niemand würde je davon erfahren, danach würde sie wieder die brave kleine Schwester sein. Ich war total schockiert. Sie sagte, sie würde jetzt die Treppe hochgehen. Wenn ich es ebenso wie sie wolle, solle ich ihr einfach ins Schlafzimmer folgen. Oben angekommen warf sie mir ihr Höschen entgegen und verschwand im Schlafzimmer. Ich sagte kein Wort, verließ das Haus und ging zu meinem Auto. Draußen tauchte auf einmal mein zukünftiger Schwiegervater auf, umarmte mich und sagte unter Tränen: ?Wir sind so glücklich, dass du unseren kleinen Test bestanden hast. Wir können uns keinen besseren Mann für unsere Tochter wünschen. Willkommen in der Familie?. Die Moral dieser Geschichte? Bewahre deine Kondome immer im Auto auf! «



lol geil


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Perversling!
> Aber mal ehrlich, richtig ist das nicht! Meine Freundin meint: Ich weiß aus Erfahrung: Beim Blowjob läuft ein großer Teil der Flüssigkeit die Mundwinkel raus...



fix'd.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> fix'd.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Drecksack!


----------



## JuliyReloaded (24. Februar 2008)

»
Klein Hannes und Mutti
am FKK - Strand: "Du Mutti, warum haben einige Männer grössere Schnidelwutze als andere ?" "Weisst Du Hannes, je intelligenter jemand ist umso grösser ist sein Schnidelwutz." "Du Mutti, und warum haben einige Frauen grössere Brüste als andere?" "Weisst Du Hannes, je reicher eine Frau ist, umso grösser sind ihre Brüste." "Ach so ist das! Als nämlich Papa gestern mit einer reichen Frau sprach, wurde er immer intelligenter!..." «


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> »
> Klein Hannes und Mutti
> am FKK - Strand: "Du Mutti, warum haben einige Männer grössere Schnidelwutze als andere ?" "Weisst Du Hannes, je intelligenter jemand ist umso grösser ist sein Schnidelwutz." "Du Mutti, und warum haben einige Frauen grössere Brüste als andere?" "Weisst Du Hannes, je reicher eine Frau ist, umso grösser sind ihre Brüste." "Ach so ist das! Als nämlich Papa gestern mit einer reichen Frau sprach, wurde er immer intelligenter!..." «


Aaaaalt!


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

Mensch in diesem Alter schon versaut^^


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Mensch in diesem Alter schon versaut^^


Pfff, wenn du wüsstest...


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

nicht du^^ der kleine da hier juily^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Pfff, wenn du wüsstest...



das will keiner wissen xd


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> nicht du^^ der kleine da hier juily^^


Wenn du wüsstest....



Minastirit schrieb:


> das will keiner wissen xd


Ich weiß...


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

rofl hier,rofl da,ja der rolf,der ist wunderbar


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

ach mist nun hab ich das gimp schiff in methnill verpasst -.-


----------



## JuliyReloaded (24. Februar 2008)

»
Ein Geschäftsmann reißt in
einer japanischen Disco eine hübsche Japanerin auf. Später in seinem Hotel, sie sind gerade "voll dabei", schreit sie immer "hai to, hai to". Er denkt sich, na ja, die ist aber gut drauf und lobt mich ganz prima... Am nächsten Tag, spielt er mit seinem japanischen Geschäftspartner Golf und dem Japaner gelingt ein ausgezeichneter Schlag. Um den Japaner zu beeindrucken, versucht der Geschäftsmann sein frisch erworbenes Japanisch an den Mann zu bringen und sagt: "Hai to!" Darauf der Japaner: "Warum falsches Loch??" «


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

swinging to the left, swinging to the left, swinging to every side, so sweet makes an old man cry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> »
> Ein Geschäftsmann reißt in
> einer japanischen Disco eine hübsche Japanerin auf. Später in seinem Hotel, sie sind gerade "voll dabei", schreit sie immer "hai to, hai to". Er denkt sich, na ja, die ist aber gut drauf und lobt mich ganz prima... Am nächsten Tag, spielt er mit seinem japanischen Geschäftspartner Golf und dem Japaner gelingt ein ausgezeichneter Schlag. Um den Japaner zu beeindrucken, versucht der Geschäftsmann sein frisch erworbenes Japanisch an den Mann zu bringen und sagt: "Hai to!" Darauf der Japaner: "Warum falsches Loch??" «


Auch aaaalt! Und irgendwie nicht witzig...


----------



## JuliyReloaded (24. Februar 2008)

Na gut.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> rofl hier,rofl da,ja der rolf,der ist wunderbar




immer dieser rolf xD


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

Achja   hier sind sehr viele solcher witze


http://www.witze-fun.de/witze/witz/2787


jhaste die wohl auch her oder^^


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

ive you happy and you now it clap you hand clapclap
ive you happy and you now it clap you hand clapclap
ive you happy and you now it clap you hand clapclap
ive you happy and you now it clap you hand clapclap


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

"Lust auf neue Freunde? - Schicke eine SMS mit 'Arschloch' an die '110'!"


----------



## AhLuuum (24. Februar 2008)

Mein alter Physiklehrer heisst Rolf.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Mein alter Physiklehrer heisst Rolf.



gz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (24. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> "Lust auf neue Freunde? - Schicke eine SMS mit 'Arschloch' an die '110'!"



gleich mal ausprobieren


----------



## JuliyReloaded (24. Februar 2008)

Seit ihr feucht ehm froh dass ihr mich zurück habt ?


----------



## Minastirit (24. Februar 2008)

cya mädels und hf beim witze posten ;D
Bin ma off ;D 

Pro
Auf einer Propaganda-Tournee durch Amerika besucht Präsident George Bush eine Schule und erklärt dort den Schüler seine Regierungspolitik. Danach bittet er die Kinder, Fragen zu stellen. Der kleine Bob ergreift das Wort: Herr Präsident, ich habe drei Fragen: 1. Wie haben Sie, obwohl Sie bei der Stimmenauszählung verloren haben, die Wahl trotzdem gewonnen? 2. Warum wollen Sie den Irak ohne Grund angreifen? 3. Denken Sie nicht, dass die Bombe auf Hiroshima der größte terroristische Anschlag aller Zeiten war? In diesem Moment läutet die Pausenklingel und alle Schüler laufen aus dem Klassenzimmer. Als sie von der Pause zurückkommen, lädt Präsident Bush erneut ein, Fragen zu stellen, und diesmal ergreift Joey das Wort: Herr Präsident, ich habe fünf Fragen: 1. Wie haben Sie, obwohl Sie bei der Stimmenauszählung verloren haben, die Wahl trotzdem gewonnen? 2. Warum wollen Sie den Irak ohne Grund angreifen? 3. Denken Sie nicht, dass die Bombe auf Hiroshima der größte terroristische Angriff aller Zeiten war? 4. Warum hat die Pausenklingel heute 20 Minuten früher geklingelt? 5. Wo ist Bob???


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Ist riesentrolli anwesend? Ich wollte ihn fragen wie ihm mein neues T-Shirt gefällt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

kann mir jemand nen gefallen tun?
dieses bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann da jemand den hintergrund transparant machen? also das nur noch die orangene klaue da ist?dann als gimp-datei speichern und mir schicken? wär nett


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ist riesentrolli anwesend? Ich wollte ihn fragen wie ihm mein neues T-Shirt gefällt...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


arsch!


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> kann mir jemand nen gefallen tun?
> dieses bild
> 
> 
> ...


auf neue seite mach


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> arsch!


Ja, gibs mir dreckig!


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Februar 2008)

*peitsche raushol*


----------



## Vakeros (24. Februar 2008)

so ich in dann auch schlafen
nacht leute


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *peitsche raushol*


Oooh jaa, fester, feester!


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> so ich in dann auch schlafen
> nacht leute


Gude Nacht!


----------



## JuliyReloaded (24. Februar 2008)

Weiss jmd wie dass Lied aus der RockHand Werbung heisst ?


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Weiss jmd wie dass Lied aus der RockHand Werbung heisst ?


Was für ner Werbung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

häh welche werbung,  trolli und lurock wegspeer.

Sry Chopi kann ich net und btw    kann es sein das ich länger als anderen hier im forum angemeldet bin also trolli lurock juiöly  k.a chopi kann ich grad net sehen^^


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> .....   kann es sein das ich länger als anderen hier im forum angemeldet bin also trolli lurock juiöly  k.a chopi kann ich grad net sehen^^


Ja, knapp einen Monat länger als ich...


----------



## JuliyReloaded (24. Februar 2008)

Dass Magazin RockHand.


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

und ne woche dazu bei mir


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Dass Magazin RockHand.


Meinst du vllt RockHard?


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

Dafür habt ihr aber ca das 15 -30fache meiner posts^^


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Dafür habt ihr aber ca das 15 -30fache meiner posts^^


Lol, du kannst DICH nicht mit MIR vergleichen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffe es gefällt dir chopi


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

@riesentrolli: danke,ist gut geworden,nur wollte ich transparenz (lässt sich mit 1schritt machen bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und habe es in dem moment auch selbst gemacht XD wollte gerade sagen,dass es keiner machen muss...
aber danke^^


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Ihr seid so still...


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

wie is die sig? hab die alte idee und mein leicht größeres wissen über gimp zusmmengefügt


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Die Sig ist rechteckig, grün, braun und orange. Siehst du das nicht?


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

du hast ja so recht,meister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> du hast ja so recht,meister
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Muhahahahaaaa, knie nieder und leck meine Stiefel!


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Muhahahahaaaa, knie nieder und leck meine Stiefel!



oO nicht größen wahnsinnig werden^^

Und wenn deine Stiefel dreckig sind kauf dir neue, mann muss die net immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oO habt ihr schon die  neue Obi Werbung gesehen?^^

Hammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Deutschland ist im Obi-Wahn...

x_O


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

jep ich fand sie leich naja


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Was ist ein Obi? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

ein biber^^

nur der taucht irgentwie ent mehr auf


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Ach komm leute, leckt mich. 

Muss Hausaufgaben machen.




















Tus aber nich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (24. Februar 2008)

Bin weg, Ciao.


Ahja und einen lieben Gruß an meinen geliebten Carcaroth.



ICH LIEBE DICH!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)




----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und tschüss Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Februar 2008)

bin denn auch ma wech
baba

Oo edith bemerkt massensterben im nachtschwärmer fred


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ach komm leute, leckt mich.
> 
> Muss Hausaufgaben machen.
> Tus aber nich.
> ...


Jo, kenn ich... Ich müsste auch noch Englisch, Deutsch und Erdkunde machen.... naja, blub...



JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Bin weg, Ciao.
> Ahja und einen lieben Gruß an meinen geliebten Carcaroth.
> ICH LIEBE DICH!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111


Der heißt Carcharoth...


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin denn auch ma wech
> baba


Ciaaao! *seufzend umdreh und auf ein Poster mit der Aufschrift: 'Die stinken, die Linken' blick*


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

alle weg? ich bin bald auch weg >.>


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

Cussssssss  Schlaft schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      *Streck* Morgen in Philosophie in den erten beiden Matrix gucken^^


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Ihr geht alle? Na denn liegts wohl an Veragron und mir auf Seite 400 zu kommen...


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Februar 2008)

keine sorge. iwo auf der welt gibt es jemanden der deinen fetisch befriedigen wird

EDIT: argh was postet ihr hier plötzlich alle so viel


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

bin noch leicht da,spiel son höchst unlogisches spiel...

was war am 3.1.1803?


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Made my Day.


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

nichts mehr los?


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Doch...


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

leute was war am 3.1.1803 ??


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Google doch...


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Vermutlich hat da irgendson Vollhonk irgendsone scheiß Bakterie/phys. Gesetz/Kanone/Bier/schlagmichtot erfunden. <.<


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

Ohio wird 17. Bundesstaat der USA

passt aber bringt mich nicht weiter-.-´´


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

Ohio wird 17. Bundesstaat der USA

passt aber bringt mich nicht weiter-.-´´


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Dohbelposcht.
Knewb.


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

Geschichte 
[bearbeiten] 1803 Erhebung zum Kurfürstentum 
1803 wurde der Landgraf *Klunker* zum Kurfürstentum des Heiligen Römischen Reiches erhoben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Geschichte
> [bearbeiten] 1803 Erhebung zum Kurfürstentum
> 1803 wurde die Landgraf *Klunker* zum Kurfürstentum des Heiligen Römischen Reiches erhoben.
> 
> ...




Ahja. Deutsch-Nachhilfe, du brauchst.

Is ja schlimm hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

ok hab nach geschaut O.O das spiel ist rafieniert...aber meine i-taste geht i.wie nicht im spiel-.- egal bye bin off,bis morgen


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ok hab nach geschaut O.O das spiel ist *rafieniert*...aber meine i-taste geht i.wie nicht im spiel-.- egal bye bin off,bis morgen


Das Spiel ist was?

Naja egal, ciao!


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

bai bai *-*


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

will nur noch s.400 sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

me 2.
*späm*


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

me 2.
*späm*


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

vllt wird das ja s.400
/edit nö


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Ups, Doppelpost.


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Ich auch!


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

cus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> vllt wird das ja s.400


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> cus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WAAAHH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Wääääh damn. Aber gz!


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat er doch glatt s.400 angegriffe-.- aber bei 500 bin ich wieder da ok bye


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Danke^^


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Ciao chopi...


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

cya gn8 und so


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> cya gn8 und so


Gehsu auch?


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

Bin wohl auch bald mal weg , irgentwie habe ich was vergessen, mhmmm


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Ich sterbe vor Langeweile!

Btw: 1570. Post von mir in diesem Fred! So ne runde Zahl muss gefeiert werden!


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Zo chopi, du hupe.

Gayzett alder Elchficker.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (24. Februar 2008)

gz *kichert*


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Gayzett alder Elchficker.
> 
> ...


Danke.



badhcatha schrieb:


> gz *kichert*


baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad! WB!


----------



## Klunker (24. Februar 2008)

Nabend badhcatha^^

Und ich bin mal off, zocke och ne  Runde Devil May Cry 3 und gehe dann schlafen. 

Schönen Abend noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

WB Badh. Endlich wieder Äktschn in da Hüdde.

Und cya Klunker.


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Nix los hier... soviel zu "Äktschn"


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Wie ich diese ICQ-Hachfressen-Smileys hasse.
Sehn aus als wärn se in nen Mähdrescher gelaufen...also wie meine Franzlehrerin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Die Smilies fühlen sich jetzt aber beleidigt...


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Du legst gerade wieder eine unglaubliche diplomatische Höflichkeit an den Tag. :O


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

Nabend *grummelt, sich in einen Sessel pflanzt und dann ne Kippe anzündet...kurz Darauf nimmt sie ein Schild, schreibt groß SCHLECHT GELAUNT darauf und stellt es vor sich hin*


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Warum schlecht gelaunt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (24. Februar 2008)

<- krank deswegen nur kurz reinschaut ein liebes hallo da lässt und den tip: 
haltet euch von der erkältung fern die ist ätzend...
nachti


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> <- krank deswegen nur kurz reinschaut ein liebes hallo da lässt und den tip:
> *haltet euch von der erkältung fern die ist ätzend...*
> nachti



word.
Und meine liebreizenden Eltern ham mich letzte Woche mit ner halben Grippe in die Schwule geschickt. -.-


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

Warum schlechtgelaunt? Verbring du mal ne halbe Stunde in nem Zimmer mit der einen Person auf der Welt, die du am liebsten töten würdest, und sei gezwungen, dich mit ihr zu unterhalten.....


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Nix laus hür... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Warum schlechtgelaunt? Verbring du mal ne halbe Stunde in nem Zimmer mit der einen Person auf der Welt, die du am liebsten töten würdest, und sei gezwungen, dich mit ihr zu unterhalten.....


Uff, warum machst du denn sowas?


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Mach ich jeden Tag.
Von Viertel vor Acht bis Eins.
Die Personen nennen sich div. Klassenkameraden. <.<


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

Nix los. Es kotzt mich an.


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Mich auch...


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

ENTE.
Poppschutz immernochnich wiedergefunden ;_;


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

Hä?


----------



## Aschingrai (24. Februar 2008)

Morgen gehen meine Ferien aus... wieder Schule....

Österreich ftw, die haben Semesterferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

gucksu da video n paar posts über meinem.

Deggendorfer Fanprojekt an die Macht. Das vid ist genital.


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Naja, ich geh dann mal... Ciao Erdlinge!


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

cya Zergling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Moin Kollegen!
HAUTSA REIN!


----------



## JuliyReloaded (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung!


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2008)

Nabend^^, aber bitte keine platten witze wieder^^


----------



## JuliyReloaded (25. Februar 2008)

Kommt ein Vergelter Paladin um die Ecke. Was fehlt ? Der Damage! Uahahahaha!


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Kommt ein Juliy um die Ecke. Was fehlt?
- Die Singularität, der Witz und das Gehirn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Februar 2008)

Nabend. Auch, mal wieder seit langem, da. Komme gerade durchaus genervt aus Kara. Ich mein...nach 3 Monaten Kara immer noch keine Axt/T4 Helm oder Handschuhe/Bogen. Kann sowas angehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (25. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Kommt ein Juliy um die Ecke. Was fehlt?
> - Die Singularität, der Witz und das Gehirn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wurde reported.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (25. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Nabend. Auch, mal wieder seit langem, da. Komme gerade durchaus genervt aus Kara. Ich mein...nach 3 Monaten Kara immer noch keine Axt/T4 Helm oder Handschuhe/Bogen. Kann sowas angehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Down with the Sickness 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Nabönd...


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Down with the Sickness
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<3 it.


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Ich brauch n Earl Grey.

*Machen geh*


----------



## JuliyReloaded (25. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> <3 it.



Finde Disturbed voll geil. Aber wo ich mir immer einen lachen muss > Cannibal Corpse



I


CUM


BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Da blubbert er vor sich hin...

Ich muss bei Metal eig. kaum lachen. Wobei ich auch so Bands wie zB Dimmu Borgir etc. nicht hör. Bin grad voll aufm StS/Evanescence-Trip. 

Und ich bin heut auf Streit gebürstet. Wo ist eigentlich Sweny? Die wollte mir noch n paar Keksjoints mitbringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (25. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Da blubbert er vor sich hin...
> 
> Ich muss bei Metal eig. kaum lachen. Wobei ich auch so Bands wie zB Dimmu Borgir etc. nicht hör. Bin grad voll aufm StS/Evanescence-Trip.
> 
> ...




Schön, ich mag dein Gelaber auch nicht, und an sich, mag ich dich überhaupt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2008)

Ich mag Veragron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Keine Sorge, das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit.
Und jetzt heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken. Mal sehen, wie viel heute nacht genachtschwärmert wird.

Edit: *verbeug* Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit. 
Wobei ich mich frage...Klunker, was ist dein Avatar? Ich stelle hier jetzt mal bewusst keine Vergleiche an, sonst krieg ich heut Abend noch nen report seitens unserm Juliy


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2008)

Das is ein screenie aus einem Musikvideo =)



Ist der Frontsänger von Warrant


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Lol, das Video ist ja mal geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Wurde reported.



Wurde gelesen.

@Veragron, böser bube *mit Zeigefinger wackel*


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2008)

guckt noch wer geade Pro Sieben?


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

@Klunker: Nö.
@Charcha: Schon gut...schon gut... /y See yeh, lads
                                                   /cast Gottesschild
                                                  /cast Ruhestein
                                                 /wave

:X


----------



## Alcasim (25. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Finde Disturbed voll geil. Aber wo ich mir immer einen lachen muss > Cannibal Corpse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juliy, was willst du eigentlich noch hier? Hast du keine Freunde die du nerven kannst? Kaum einer mag dich hier, du spammst und flamest nur rum (ja, sogar schlimmer als ich), und nervst die Mods mit überflüssigen /reports obwohl du selbst andauernd die Regeln brichst..


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wurde gelesen.
> 
> @Veragron, böser bube *mit Zeigefinger wackel*



Ist dir aufgefallen das Juily dich gestern falsch geschrieben hat, lieber Carcharoth?^^


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Juliy, was willst du eigentlich noch hier? Hast du keine Freunde die du nerven kannst? Kaum einer mag dich hier, du spammst und flamest nur rum (ja, sogar schlimmer als ich), und nervst die Mods mit überflüssigen /reports obwohl du selbst andauernd die Regeln brichst..



Ich hätts jetzt etwas drastischer ausgedrückt, aber das stimmt so.
Ich kann ja auch mal anfangen, wegen jedem kleinen Scheiß in diesem Forum zu reporten. Und überall etwas hineinzuinterpretieren, um nicht das Wort "Paranoia" zu benutzen. Die armen Mods.

Wie war das gleich mit dem Austeilen und einstecken können?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2008)

Ist Juily vestorben oder warum antwortet er net mehr und wo ist lurock hin oO


----------



## JuliyReloaded (25. Februar 2008)

Mimimimimi ?


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2008)

Um dich weine ich net aber ein Tee und ein Keks wären nett, Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (25. Februar 2008)

Ich kenne genug, die mich mögen. Und Alcasim, nur weil ich deinen Account gehackt hab, ich meine hey, einer musste dir mal aufzeigen wie intelligent du bist ;> ?!


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Tut mir Leid, Kekse hab ich nicht mehr.
Aber da ich gerade in Spendierlaune bin: Wenn du bei mir in der Nähe wohnst, kannst dir ne Tasse Tee holen kommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"Die 100 Möglichkeiten, Veragron zum spendieren einer Tasse Tee zu verleiten."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (25. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Ich kenne genug, die mich mögen. Und Alcasim, nur weil ich deinen Account gehackt hab, ich meine hey, einer musste dir mal aufzeigen wie intelligent du bist ;> ?!




Wow! Nen Kollege hat dir mein Passwort gegeben, du bist ja nen imba haxx0r


----------



## JuliyReloaded (25. Februar 2008)

Ich werd sicherlich eh gleich gebannt. Vom SchildkrötenMann persöhnlich!


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2008)

Bad Vilbel wo lieght das denn google earth will heute net gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mhm juily für acc hackig gehöhrst du gebannt^^


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Erinnert sich noch jemand an die Geschichte auf stophiphop.de?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2008)

ne Sry kenne ich net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (25. Februar 2008)

Wayne berichtet mir grade dass euch Juliy noch lange erhalten bleiben wird.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Wayne berichtet mir grade dass euch Juliy noch lange erhalten bleiben wird.



Hm....gute oder schlechte Nachricht?


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2008)

SCHLECHT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Juily 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Sogar sehr schlecht.

Oh tschuldigung Klunker, das hatt' ich übersehn: Bad Vilbel liegt am Stadtrand von Frankfurt/Main. Äbbelwoi!


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2008)

mhm Barsbüttel Grenze zu Hamburg, bis ich da bin ist der Tee kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (25. Februar 2008)

K0loss und Lurock mag ich ja...aber VölligBuffed, Alcasim, Vela was weiss ich die meinen eben sie sinds....

Naja buffed.de - ein Herz für Ausgestoßene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (25. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> K0loss und Lurock mag ich ja...aber VölligBuffed, Alcasim, Vela was weiss ich die meinen eben sie sinds....



Aha, und das sagt der, der sich selbst Hacker nennt, und sich irsinnig cool fühlt nachdem er ein Passwort gesagt bekam?


----------



## JuliyReloaded (25. Februar 2008)

Ich kann über deine Dummheit nur schmunzeln. Wen du bis jetzt dass ''Hacker'' nicht ironisch bemerkt hast,
dann muss ich ja an dir zweifeln - 

Und nein, ich bins nicht und ich fühle mich nicht wie jemand besseres. Ich geb nur meinen Senf zu allem wie es mir passt. Und ich sage was ich denke.

Im Moment denke ich: Uahahah Alcasim ist ganz schön naiv.

Prost!


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2008)

mhm vllt schaffe ich es heute noch auf 200 Posts zu kommen^^


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Ich kann über deine Dummheit nur schmunzeln. Wen du bis jetzt dass ''Hacker'' nicht ironisch bemerkt hast,
> dann muss ich ja an dir zweifeln -
> 
> Und nein, ich bins nicht und ich fühle mich nicht wie jemand besseres. Ich geb nur meinen Senf zu allem wie es mir passt. Und ich sage was ich denke.
> ...




Ja geb dir die Kante   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

fehlt da beim uahahaha nicht en m?^^


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Ich fühl mich btw auch nicht als was besseres....sollte ich? x_O

@Klunker: Nicht wenn du ne Concorde charterst ;D

Edit: 404, die Errorseite. :-s


----------



## JuliyReloaded (25. Februar 2008)

Na eure Meinung ist doch ich meine ich wär was Besseres :>


----------



## Alcasim (25. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Na eure Meinung ist doch ich meine ich wär was Besseres :>



Das ist keine Meinung, das ist eine Feststellung


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2008)

Oder du frierst ihn ein und verschickst ihn per Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Herje meine Tastaur nimt meine anschläge nicht mehr richtig war, habe ne 50:50 chance das entwerder e oder r getipt wird und das bei jedem buchsstaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt wer eine Gute Tastatur für so ca 50 euro? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (25. Februar 2008)

Naja bin off ich kann nicht mehr bei mir ist der totale Lachkrampf wegen Alcasim ausgebrochen.

Gute Nacht ihr Spatzis, meine Knuddelteddys, meine Honigtörtchen,

und mein überallesgeliebter Papa *Carcharoth!*


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2008)

Und tschüss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Cya. (Wurde auch Zeit.)
Wenn du ne richtig gute Tasta willst...Logitech G15, die alte. Mit dem Klappdisplay. Hab meine ca. 2 Jahre, die hat schon gut 3 Liter Eistee und etlichen Kuchen/Krümelkekse/Brötchen/Frust ausgehalten.
Das Ding ist Idiotensicher, aus denen kannst du ne Startbahn für Jumbojets bauen (8


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Hachja... der Film ist zu Ende...


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2008)

ok werde mich mal umgucken^^ Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2008)

Was haste denn geguckt Lurock?


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Wehbeh Lurock, und enpeh Klunker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Was haste denn geguckt Lurock?


Jersey Girl. Aber nur wegen Liv. Die Handlung und so ist das übliche, 0815-Schrott...


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

<= erstmal duschen.


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> <= erstmal duschen.


Mach bloß keine Screenshots!


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2008)

enpeh? Sry habs net so mit Abkürzungen  und viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Allein die Szene in der Sie ihn aus dem Restaurant zehrt... der Dialog ist einmalisch!

Edit meint: Ist ja nix los hier, wo seitn ihr Pussys alle?


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2008)

Kenne den film net und ich bin hier^^


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Du bist hier? Kuhl! Was machstn grad so?


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Februar 2008)

Ich bin auch noch da...so mehr oder weniger...


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch da...so mehr oder weniger...


Guten Abend Herr K0l0ss!


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Guten Abend Herr K0l0ss!



Nabend Lurock, grüß dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2008)

mhm chaten und rechner defragmentieren und ihr?


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Nabend Lurock, grüß dich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie läufts bei ihnen, seitens des Sports? Sie
sind doch vor einiger Zeit ausgefallen?



Klunker schrieb:


> mhm chaten und rechner defragmentieren und ihr?


Essen/trinken/gucken/schreiben/lesen/bewegen/atmen/fortpflanzen/chatten/kacken oder sowas in der Art...


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie läufts bei ihnen, seitens des Sports? Sie
> sind doch vor einiger Zeit ausgefallen?



Danke der Nachfrage. Es geht mir wieder bestens. Und bei ihnen so?


----------



## Klunker (25. Februar 2008)

Nrgs mein Rechner ist im Moemnt zu nichts zu gebrauchen bis Morgen Jungens.

Schlaft gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Danke der Nachfrage. Es geht mir wieder bestens. Und bei ihnen so?


Mir geht es ganz gut. Oder wie die Jugend heute sagen würde: 'Alles waagerecht!'


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Nrgs mein Rechner ist im Moemnt zu nichts zu gebrauchen bis Morgen Jungens.
> 
> Schlaft gut
> 
> ...


Gude Nacht, alte Wohnmobiltoilette!


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mir geht es ganz gut. Oder wie die Jugend heute sagen würde: 'Alles waagerecht!'



lol....die Jugend....willst du dich mit 17 da nicht mehr zuzählen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Nacht Klunker.
Und die Jugend würde sagen:
(HipHop): Yo alda ey alles voll kongrääääääd krass korräkt ey yo *check*
(Normal): Entweder 'Mir gehts porno' oder einfach 'Alles klar'




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: reh.


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> lol....die Jugend....willst du dich mit 17 da nicht mehr zuzählen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tzz, ich bin ja nicht mal 17... *ein Lachen 'wie Ms. Krababbel' ausstoß und sich auf die Schenkel klopf*


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Ach und WB Veragron und so ne....


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tzz, ich bin ja nicht mal 17... *ein Lachen 'wie Ms. Krababbel' ausstoß und sich auf die Schenkel klopf*



Jetzt die Frage, in welche Richtung du gelogen hast, bei deinem mybuffed-Profil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Jetzt die Frage, in welche Richtung du gelogen hast, bei deinem mybuffed-Profil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Richtung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Februar 2008)

Entweder ich hab die Ironie nicht geblickt, was mir aber öfters passiert ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), oder du hast doch älter/jünger gemacht.


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Entweder ich hab die Ironie nicht geblickt, was mir aber öfters passiert (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn ich sage:


> Tzz, ich bin ja nicht mal...


Na, was bin ich dann wohl... -.-'


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn ich sage:
> 
> Na, was bin ich dann wohl... -.-'



Wie ich schon meinte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Wie ich schon meinte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du meintest aber:


> ...du hast doch älter/jünger gemacht.


Aber aus meinem Post konnte/kann man ganz klar rauslesen, was von den beiden.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich jetzt jünger tippe lieg ich wahrscheinlich eh falsch...


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Korinthenkacker

Macht weiter....ist interessant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Ich mache grad Franz Hausaufgaben. Was nervt dich?


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt jünger tippe lieg ich wahrscheinlich eh falsch...


Um Gottes Willen! Kopf => Tischplatte 666x !

'...NICHT EINMAL...'
Bedeutet in den Zusammenhängen:
- nicht einmal 4 Uhr = es ist ja noch nicht (einmal) 4 Uhr... sprich: Es ist VOR 4 Uhr.
- nicht einmal 17 Jahre alt = ist ja nicht (einmal) 17... sprich: UNTER 17....

Junge! Mach' dir mal Gedanken über deine Zukunft, dass kann so nicht weitergehen!



Veragron schrieb:


> Korinthenkacker
> 
> Macht weiter....ist interessant.
> 
> ...


Französisch ist schwul! Latein ist besser!
Was mich nervt? WAS MICH NERVT ...?

...eigentlich nichts... warum?


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Hast Recht. Bloß kann man Latein nicht als 2. FS wählen. Mordlust.

Edit: Lurock, suchst du das Pic hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Hast Recht. Bloß kann man Latein nicht als 2. FS wählen. Mordlust.


Ich irgendwie schon... mmmh... auf was für einem Toilettensitz von Schule bist du denn?

Edit: Ja, das Bild passt, bin aber zu faul um das noch einzufügen...


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Februar 2008)

Siehst, war mir klar...

Und...oh...Latein....hab ich auch....leider...


----------



## chopi (25. Februar 2008)

so hab mir mal die s1-schultern gegönnt

...mein 1epicteil (ausser mounts) in meiner ganzen wow kariere XD
*tröt*

und binn auch weg bye


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Vorsicht. Meine Schule ist gut.
Um mal einen dir wohl unbekannten Magier namens Eps zu zitieren: "Das ist schwul. Das ist hart geil." 
Und du kennst den Zusammenhang nicht, also... ^^

Edit: GZ chopi und bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Vorsicht. Meine Schule ist gut.
> Um mal einen dir wohl unbekannten Magier namens Eps zu zitieren: "Das ist schwul. Das ist hart geil."
> Und du kennst den Zusammenhang nicht, also... ^^


Schwul ist schwul und schwul gehört verboten!
Das ist gegen die Natur! Oder hast du schon mal nen schwulen Baum gesehen?


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Februar 2008)

latein kann man bei mir in die Tonne kloppen. Genau so die Lateinlehrer an meiner Schule. Hät ich das vorher gewusst, hät ich Franze genommen.


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> latein kann man bei mir in die Tonne kloppen. Genau so die Lateinlehrer an meiner Schule. Hät ich das vorher gewusst, hät ich Franze genommen.


Dat stimmt allerdings, unsre Lateinlehrerin ist auch übelst komisch!
Und damit meine ich nicht "Haha-komisch"...


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Unsre Lateinlehrer sind voll porno x(
Und ja, klar. Komm mal bei uns in Lehrerzimmer. Lauter leere Flaschen. Und schwule Bäume, das sind dann die Biolehrer.

Edit: Lurock, nich von Barlow klauen. Das gibt Punktabzug.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Februar 2008)

Genau...zu viel Barlow gehört?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Unsre Lateinlehrer sind voll porno x(
> Und ja, klar. Komm mal bei uns in Lehrerzimmer. Lauter leere Flaschen. Und schwule Bäume, das sind dann die Biolehrer.



Ich bin dagegen! Auch wenn du deine Bio-Lehrer für Bäume hälst... Sowas ist einfach falsch!
Die Lesben dürfen aber bleiben! Die drehen gute Videos....

Edit: Das hat aber grad so gepasst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Tsk tsk. Ist der Herr etwa auch lesbe? (oO, Logik ohne Ende.)


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Tsk tsk. Ist der Herr etwa auch lesbe? (oO, Logik ohne Ende.)


Klar, ich steh' auch auf Weibchen. (Wo fehlt dir da die Logik?)


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Hetero =/= Lesbe

Wo warst du in der 5./6. Klasse? ^^

Bevor ichs vergesse: Du bist eh elchero. Ok, der wird langsam langweilig. Pack mal was neues aus. Schildkröte oder so. (armer Charcha ;__


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Hetero =/= Lesbe
> 
> Wo warst du in der 5./6. Klasse? ^^
> 
> ...


Wo ich war? Ich war beschäftigt. Frag mal meine Ex-Freundin... >.> hrhr

Und nein, ich bin nicht elchero! Ich werd auch keine Schildkröte froschen.


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Aber einen Frosch schildkröten, gell?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Übrigens...Flotter Vierer und so...langsam kommen genug Viecher für ne illegale Sodomil-Gangbangoarty zusammen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Aber einen Frosch schildkröten, gell?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie kommst jezz dadrauf? Mach mal langsam, es ist 11 Uhr...


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Februar 2008)

Zu viele Informationen.


----------



## Schleppel (25. Februar 2008)

lol^^

hoi leute : )


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Ich sag ja nur...du würdest es vermutlich noch mit Staubmilben treiben.
Lassen wir das. Ich will pennen. Und hab noch scheiß-Mathe zu erledigen. Und wenn ich bei dem nochmal die Hausaufgaben "vergesse", kriegsch Nachsitzen. Hass.

Edit: Moin.


----------



## Lurock (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo Schleppel.

Und tschüss Leute, ich geh nach hause!


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Juts Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (26. Februar 2008)

noch jmd da ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (26. Februar 2008)

^^joa mal wieder arbeit...die 5tage frei waren schöner^^


----------



## kintaroohe (26. Februar 2008)

ach Servus Der Z-Züchter is ja wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wie ?


----------



## Schleppel (26. Februar 2008)

^^joa

noch benommen v WE restalk^^

ich werd die woche n gumbo kochen^^wollt ich schon lang machen...mit krabben fleisch undso gg


----------



## kintaroohe (26. Februar 2008)

hehe nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss erst um 12 bei der Arbeit antanzen d.h. Online-Moviez & Spam xD

gumbo sagt mir jetzt auf die schnelle nix .... ich wiki mal 

*kram_kram* 
*such_such*

Tee muss ich auch mal aufsetzten gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (26. Februar 2008)

^^sowas wie jambalaya.....art eintopf mit okra ..kann man auch mit huhn oder anderem fleisch machen^^aber mit krabben zeuch kommts am besten...glaub ich mal^^


----------



## kintaroohe (26. Februar 2008)

hört sich ganz ganz lecker an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denke es dürfte dann etwa so aussehn 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab am WE für Kollegen schon Chilli gemacht ist mir sogar gelungen obwohl die weibliche Fraktion wie immer was zu meckern hatte ^^


----------



## Schleppel (26. Februar 2008)

hehe, wenn wir jedes jahr zu 10t in salzburg boarden sind über silvester, macht auch einer immer chili...super lecker und verdammt scharf^^die mädls essen das brav^^^^

ja so eintöpfe sind was geiles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (26. Februar 2008)

Bauerneintopf fällt mir auch noch als herzhafte Alteranitve für den großen Hunger ein

/vote 4 Eintöpfe

naja Essen beiseite [gibt ja extra Thread dafür^^] ich hab eben gelesen das Blizz den CD für Char-Trasfers auf 1 Monat gesenkt hat und freu mich riesig drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (26. Februar 2008)

hm ja, hab ich bis jez noch nich benötigt^^ das kostet ja auch 20euro...oderso

und zZ voll mit der gilde zufrieden...bzw zu lang dabei um einfach zugehen,gg

wechselst du so oft oderwie^^?


----------



## kintaroohe (26. Februar 2008)

Viel Spaß beim lesen:
Nun ja bin da eben etwas flexibel wenn mir was net passt wechsel ich den Server, Beschwerden krieg ich nur wenn die Kollegen alle mitgehn weil halt 20 Ökken pro Nase kostet ^^.

Momentane Sachlage ist folgende:

Ich bin mit meinem Char eben erst gewechselt und spiel jetzt nen 2ten Char hoch mit nem Kollegen, der muss jedoch noch bis Ende März warten bis er seinen Char transferien kann, da er erst vor 1nem Monat auf seinen momentanen Server gewechselt ist ..... so
D.h. : Wir müssen die Chars alleine hochspielen ohne uns schnell schnell mit den 70zigern hochzuziehn bis ca Lv 50.
Fazit: Schlechte Laune da es mühselig ist, Gruppen für DM, Verließ, Kloster etc zu suchen .... und in solchen Inis will man eher gezogen werden anstatt sich mühselig mit ner Grp durchzuboxen ....
Jetzt schau ich eben Char-Transfer cooldown wurde von 3 Monaten auf 1nen Monat gesenkt d.h. mein Kollege kann seinen 70ziger rüberholen und wir können schnell Leveln xD

Fazit jetzt: Happy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (26. Februar 2008)

hehe verstehe, dann ists natürlich nett mit dem CD^^

meine hexe ist grad 65---hab fast keine ini gemacht, aber hexer können ja auch die grpQ alleine machen^^anchher n freund mit der hexe gezogen^^


----------



## kintaroohe (26. Februar 2008)

haja ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ich werd mal Filmchen gucken gehn
Man sieht sich die Tage im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (26. Februar 2008)

jo hf , bis dann


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

OH NOEZ! 21 Uhr INC!


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

ATTAAACKAAA!


----------



## Klunker (26. Februar 2008)

auf seite 408 post^^


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

JO hau weg die Scheiße.

Edit @Klunker: Hättste wohl gerne


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo Lurock mein SM Luder, na wie gehts ?


----------



## Klunker (26. Februar 2008)

Ich schaff das noch^^  und wie geht es euch?


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Wer willn Bier?


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Hallo Lurock mein SM Luder, na wie gehts ?


Hallo Juliy, mein auf Pixeltitten stehender Spielkamerad. Mir gehts gut.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Nen doppelten Wodka Korn, bitte.
Brauch was um die Schmerzen zu lindern. Mir ist grad mein Joystick auf den Fuß gefallen.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Wenn du Becks hast ich gerne... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Februar 2008)

Juil yi ich töte dich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Attacccckkkkkeeeeeee,  Das ist KLUNKER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Nen doppelten Wodka Korn, bitte.
> Brauch was um die Schmerzen zu lindern. Mir ist grad mein Joystick auf den Fuß gefallen.


...das sagt man dann so....



JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Wenn du Becks hast ich gerne...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Becks ist kein Bier!

Nichts geht über ein Bitburger Pils...


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Juil yi ich töte dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum Klunker wollen töten jungen Oger ?


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> *Juil yi ich töte dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Au ja, bitte. *Popcorn mampf*
@Lurock. *[Sarkasmusdetektor] geb*


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

hallo und schon wieder tschüssi!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Och Sweny ;_;
Hi!


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Tschö Sweny.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (26. Februar 2008)

> Wer willn Bier?



ein wieselburger bitte!


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

The Next Uri Geller ist ja wohl der letzte Scheiss.

Die wollen uns tatsächlich weiss machen dass man so ein Auto hochheben kann.

Ja ne ist klar,


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

BTW: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (26. Februar 2008)

chris angel ftw, alle anderen verbiegen nur löffel^^


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ein wieselburger bitte!


*Flasche überreich*


----------



## Klunker (26. Februar 2008)

Klunker wolte die Seite 408 öffnen und dann komt ein junger Grünschnabel und macht es, das bedeutet...KRIEG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





hi Sweeny  Tschöö


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wer willn Bier?


GIEV HER !!


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Jetzt hat Charcha den WiW geclosed. Damn.
Nja wayne. unterhaltet mich. Juliy wollte doch strippen heute, oder? *ganz schnell verschwind*


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> GIEV HER !!


Du kries nix!


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du kries nix!



dachte du liebst mich ;( schniff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nuun muss ich allis töten um meinen frust abzulassen und DU bist schuld


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Klunker wolte die Seite 408 öffnen und dann komt ein junger Grünschnabel und macht es, das bedeutet...KRIEG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hi Sweeny  Tschöö




LOL!!


----------



## Klunker (26. Februar 2008)

arg jetzt wurde mein video auf seite  408 übersehen^^

Edith sagt: da ist es ja wieder^^


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Jetzt hat Charcha den WiW geclosed. Damn.
> Nja wayne. unterhaltet mich. Juliy wollte doch strippen heute, oder? *ganz schnell verschwind*




20 CM INC!1111111


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> 20 CM INC!1111111



20cm .. soviel ist von dir noch übrig wenn du stripst .. xD


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> 20 CM INC!1111111



20x Vaneck? Geilo. Endlich etwas Ruhe und Frieden in diesem Forum.
20x Gnorog wär auch nicht schlecht. Wuschelig.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Das Video ist billig, aber witzig...

Und ich find das voll scheiße von Jácks, der WiW-Fred ist zu, weil er den Witz nicht verstanden hat...


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> 20x Vaneck? Geilo. Endlich etwas RUhe und Frieden in diesem Forum.
> 20x Gnorog wär auch nicht schlecht. Wuschelig.



vaneck isn gimp und gnorog macht auch nur nerf threads ^^

charcharoth > blizz n4ps ;D


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Nö.
Cerunya ist toll.
Was ist ein Eichhörnchen in einem Küchenmixer? - Ein Nussstrudel. Mal irgendwo da gelesen 8D


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Flachwitze INC


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Gott, warum verirren sich keine Weiber in den Fred hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> vaneck isn gimp und gnorog macht auch nur nerf threads ^^
> 
> charcharoth > blizz n4ps ;D


/sign


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> vaneck isn gimp und gnorog macht auch nur nerf threads ^^
> 
> charcharoth > blizz n4ps ;D



OH NOEZ! Ich muss ausnahmsweise Minastirit Recht geben!!!11


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

habe die ehre


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Boah, Buffed treibt mich noch zum Wahnsinn! Das hängt sich echt alle 3 Minuten auf...


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

*Ehre wieder wegnehm*
*Sich tolle Epixxxxxx hol*


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Nö.
> Cerunya ist toll.
> Was ist ein Eichhörnchen in einem Küchenmixer? - Ein Nussstrudel. Mal irgendwo da gelesen 8D



cerunya postet nur buff threads ;D die mag ich auch ^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> OH NOEZ! Ich muss ausnahmsweise Minastirit Recht geben!!!11



PWND !

www.GoldenGay.de.vu/juliy

btw forum u laggggggg !!! very mutch !


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

*Ehre wieder wegnehm*
*Sich tolle Epixxxxxx hol*



> Boah, Buffed treibt mich noch zum Wahnsinn! Das hängt sich echt alle 3 Minuten auf...



/sign, sowas von. 28k Modem, hm?


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das Video ist billig, aber witzig...
> 
> Und ich find das voll scheiße von Jácks, der WiW-Fred ist zu, weil er den Witz nicht verstanden hat...


das haben wir doch schonmal besprochen...

JØ&#928;&#1076;&#955;™ sagt:
ach shit jetzt wurd der witz thread geschloßen xD
Lucas sagt:
fuck...
JØ&#928;&#1076;&#955;™ sagt:
das ham wa gut gemacht 
Lucas sagt:
das bis du schuld! du musstest den witz ja nicht verstehn! ^.^
JØ&#928;&#1076;&#955;™ sagt:
und du musstest mit ner puppe anfangen  
Lucas sagt:
aber nur wegen dir!
[...]


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> /sign, sowas von. 28k Modem, hm?


DSL 16k und das Ding hängt als hätt' ich ISDN.


----------



## Klunker (26. Februar 2008)

sei doch ner so gemein Minas^^

Aber merke gerade da s edein ava genial ist^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

jacks .. ned aufregen
lurock ist halt irgendwie hmm anders ^^


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> DSL 16k und das Ding hängt als hätt' ich ISDN.



Ich meinte die buffed Server.

Hab auch 16k und es hängt wie Pre-ISDN.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> sei doch ner so gemein Minas^^
> 
> Aber merke gerade da s edein ava genial ist^^



danke danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei mir aufer arbeit hab ich ne leitung wo ich ein 900mb film in 1-2min hab .. aber forum lagt trozdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 go zam fixxxxen


----------



## Klunker (26. Februar 2008)

Minas soas gibt man doch nicht preis, bald bist du deinen job los weil jede da rbeiten will^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Minas soas gibt man doch nicht preis, bald bist du deinen job los weil jede da rbeiten will^^



ehm kennst ne direkt verbindung zum provider über glaskabel xD
das braucht jede gute informatik bude .. 

ahja und das file war ein microshrott office ding und sogar legal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is ja firma und ned privat *hust*


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

"LAAAANGWEILIG!" - Homer Simpson


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> "LAAAANGWEILIG!" - Homer Simpson



foren lag -- lol lurock


----------



## Klunker (26. Februar 2008)

ach bite informatiker minas?  dachte auch daran später vllt syteminformatiker zu werden odr sowa sin der art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ach bite informatiker minas?  dachte auch daran später vllt syteminformatiker zu werden odr sowa sin der art
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mit soner sig niemals  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja noch ausbildung .. nur noch 2.4 jahre dann gibts entlich geld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Ich will auch Informatiker werden und Landstreicher und Pornodarsteller und Pflegehilfe im Altenheim!


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

landstreicher und pflegehilfe schaffst du ;D
porno darsteller nur über hmm juliy's leiche Xd


----------



## Klunker (26. Februar 2008)

Lass meine sigi^^ mühsame arbeit^^ Ne im moemnt lerne ich eine Datenbank mit dem Explorer zu erstellen^^


----------



## Ciliu (26. Februar 2008)

Hi Girls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Viel Spaß dabei, Lurock.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Danke Veragron und Hi Ciliu.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Lass meine sigi^^ mühsame arbeit^^ Ne im moemnt lerne ich eine Datenbank mit dem Explorer zu erstellen^^



datenbank mit explorer?  ..
was zum henker .. dafür gibts batch file das mir ganzes ablage system macht ;d

ahja datenbank = sql ..


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Och ne jetzt kommt der Nazi...


----------



## Ciliu (26. Februar 2008)

hi lucas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> datenbank mit explorer?  ..
> was zum henker .. dafür gibts batch file das mir ganzes ablage system macht ;d
> 
> *ahja datenbank = sql ..*



Hit it.


----------



## Ciliu (26. Februar 2008)

> Och ne jetzt kommt der Nazi...



na dann hophop schnell in die heier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Februar 2008)

mal sehen, wennich mal fragen habe komme ich auf dich zurück minas^^ wenn du nichts dagegen hast^^


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Achso ja, moep @Ciliu


----------



## Ciliu (26. Februar 2008)

Seitdem ich Forum inaktiv war hat sich ja sehr viel verändert hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ganz andere themen..


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Seitdem ich Forum inaktiv war hat sich ja sehr viel verändert hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jep, ich bin jezz Pornodarsteller.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Ja, sein Spezialgebiet sind neuerdings Puppen.


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

mein gimp kann mich ma-.-
bzw der tut ersteller


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> mal sehen, wennich mal fragen habe komme ich auf dich zurück minas^^ wenn du nichts dagegen hast^^



hab immer was dagegen xD
ne kannst du gern aber bitte nicht über pm .. forum lagt bei mir immer so das ist schlimm ;(
NEIN CRYSIS lagt ned^^

hi @chiliu 

aber wie du im explorer ne sql datenbank machst .. musst du mir zeigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (26. Februar 2008)

> Ja, sein Spezialgebiet sind neuerdings Puppen.



gibts schon erste aufnahmen?


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> mein gimp kann mich ma-.-
> bzw der tut ersteller



gimp is 4 gimps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 photooo shop Xd


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> gibts schon erste aufnahmen?



leider ja xd


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Ja. Allerdings hab ich von denen temporären Augenkrebs bekommen, also Vorsicht. Lurock, schick ihm die Mal per PN.


----------



## Ciliu (26. Februar 2008)

Jetzt echt?

*hose aufmach*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ja. Allerdings hab ich von denen temporären Augenkrebs bekommen, also Vorsicht. Lurock, schick ihm die Mal per PN.


Kay, ihr habts nicht anders gewollt, jezz müsst ihr vor Neid sterben!


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kay, ihr habts nicht anders gewollt, jezz müsst ihr vor Neid sterben!



ja ich bin neidisch auf den armen teddy der von dir vergewalltigt wurd XD
NOT !!


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

_''Manchmal könnte ich mir vor Selbstmitleid selbst in die Fresse hauen - Dieter Bohlen''_


----------



## Ciliu (26. Februar 2008)

Verschont mich!
Meine Augen!!!
AAAH


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja ich bin neidisch auf den armen teddy der von dir vergewalltigt wurd XD
> NOT !!



Teddy?
Teddy???

Wenns nur das wär...arme Legos.


----------



## Klunker (26. Februar 2008)

oki danke Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Ciliu hat sicher die Hose offen, wedelt sich die Palme während er die Posts von Lurock durchliest:


Ohaajaaaaaaa Lurock gib mir den Post, Nagel den Teddy, Jaaaaaa


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Ihr seid ja schon Arschlöcher...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> _''Manchmal könnte ich mir vor Selbstmitleid selbst in die Fresse hauen - Dieter Bohlen''_


schade das er es so selten tut -.- 
wobei er die anderen gimps ja runtermacht und es nen gewissen unterhaltungswert hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja schon Arschlöcher...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kennste dass Lied : es ist GEIL ein arschloch zu sein, es ist GEIL so richtig dreckig und gemein.....


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja schon Arschlöcher...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast Recht. Bist aber auch gut dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Deutschland sucht die Katzenstimme hat ungefähr soviel Unterhaltungswert wie ein Knäckebrot.

Die Ärzte - Schrei nach Liebe. Ist mir noch so eingefallen @Lurock.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> kennste dass Lied : es ist GEIL ein arschloch zu sein, es ist GEIL so richtig dreckig und gemein.....


Nein.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Hast Recht. Bist aber auch gut dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Falsch! Roggenbrot!


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja schon Arschlöcher...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lieber ein alrschloch als ein lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (26. Februar 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich wieder :-)
verziehe mich ins Kriegerforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis später @Lu + Mina + Veragron


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Falsch! Roggenbrot!


Du bist so witzig wie eine Brücke aus Stahlbeton.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lieber ein alrschloch als ein lurock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



pwnd


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du bist so witzig wie eine Brücke aus Stahlbeton.



Deine Witze sind flach wie der Bodensee.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lieber ein alrschloch als ein lurock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich habe nie gesagt das ihr "alrschlöcher" seid...


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Deine Witze sind flach wie der Bodensee.


Bei Wellengang und Windstärke 24.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> pwnd



dich hab ich immer in meiner sig ;D


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du bist so witzig wie eine Brücke aus Stahlbeton.



Was schon durch seinen "Forenrang" bewiesen wird.
Und seine Signatur ist zum Schießen. Mit Flechette-Schrot.

btw, DAS ist skill:


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dich hab ich immer in meiner sig ;D



Glaub ich weniger..


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

.. ich schon xD


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> .. ich schon xD



Ich auch.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ich auch.


Ich auch.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ich auch.



dann sind wa ja schon 2
edit bzw das forum meint .. 3 .. 

i'm lagging 4 freedom


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Drei, kannst du nich zääählääääääääääääääääään?! :O


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Drei, kannst du nich zääählääääääääääääääääään?! :O




DUUUUUUUUUDEEEEEEEEN!


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> DUUUUUUUUUDEEEEEEEEN!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

bis der post abgesenet wurde waren 3mal auf F5 ^^

ahjaaaa

bin mal oof = out of forum 
oder einfach gesagt 
gn8 @ all und ehm ja .. hf


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> DUUUUUUUUUDEEEEEEEEN!



HUMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Februar 2008)

was ist ein DUUUUUUUUUDEEEEEEEEN!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja in auch erruer meinung worum geht's ? wird juily wieer fertig gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Gn8 Minas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> HUMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



homo?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cya 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> was ist ein DUUUUUUUUUDEEEEEEEEN!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Yep. Willst mitmachen?


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Ciao Minas!


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

bekomm ich ne zusammenfassung?

ich verfluche gimp und alle seine auswahlwerkzeuge


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Yep. Willst mitmachen?



immer wenns am schönsten ist muss ich off ..


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> bekomm ich ne zusammenfassung?
> 
> ich verfluche gimp und alle seine auswahlwerkzeuge




/vote Tastatur-Shortcuts for teh präsident.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> bekomm ich ne zusammenfassung?
> 
> ich verfluche gimp und alle seine auswahlwerkzeuge



photoshop cs3 > gimp ..

mein file ist nur 150mb gross und kanns überall installieren ;d was uach ganze 3sec dauert^^


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

chopi : >,<,= : GIMP ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Februar 2008)

Mache gerne mit =)

Gn8 Minas^^


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> photoshop cs3 > gimp


20cent>mein vermögen


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron du bist hier eh der größte Nap der rumrennt. Mit deinem dummen Panda Ava könnte ich schon kotzen


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> chopi : >,<,= : GIMP ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rollin' face over the Keyboard?  

>sxyw gfvhbbbbbbbbbbbgbh234werd5tfz67u8ijoku7z6t5r3ew2q145r6z7


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

gtfzuj8h76gtfrhz7u


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Veragron du bist hier eh der größte Nap der rumrennt. Mit deinem dummen Panda Ava könnte ich schon kotzen


Du bist so geil! Du bringst mich immer wieder zum Lachen!


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du bist so geil! Du bringst mich immer wieder zum Lachen!



Juhu :>


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Ich finde ich habe mich soeben in deiner Sig verewigt ?!


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Veragron du bist hier eh der größte Nap der rumrennt. Mit deinem dummen Panda Ava könnte ich schon kotzen



Ich könnte bei deinen ständigen, sinnlosen Kommentaren kotzen, in denen dich nur Baumkuschla übertrifft. Ich könnte bei deiner ständigen Suche nach irgendetwas zum herummosern und ausheulen kotzen, genauso wie bei deinem mangelhaften Sinn für Humor.

Ich tus aber nicht. Und ich hoffe, dass du irgendwann wirklich mal reiherst, und zwar so, dass deine Tastatur verklebt. Dann hätten wir hier endlich mal etwas Ruhe und Frieden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Ich finde ich habe mich soeben in deiner Sig verewigt ?!


hä?


----------



## Klunker (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Veragron du bist hier eh der größte Nap der rumrennt. Mit deinem dummen Panda Ava könnte ich schon kotzen




Pandas ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  du mit deinem 2 Liga Spieler kannst hier gar ent mithalten^^

Markus Naslund  das ist ein gurt Spieler^^


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Pandas ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dass ist die Nummer 87# Sidney Crosby von den Pittsburg Penguins, und dass ist NHL!

Weder DEL noch 2. Bundesliga!

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Mund halten!


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

glaubt ihr, ich bin ihm ne verwarnung schuldig?


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> glaubt ihr, ich bin ihm ne verwarnung schuldig?


Hat er dir was getan?


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Captain Mimimimi himself ist ja auch schon da. Hi!



Achja, ich finde deinen Avatar auch doof, du hast keine Signatur und bestichst durch ein stetiges Hecheln nach Ausmerksamkeit. Ich werde mich jetzt mit Mühe von der Versuchung abwenden, dich zu flamen, und mich wieder auf freundlichere Themen konzentrieren. Wenn du unbedingt weitermachen willst, geh dich mit deinem Teddy bäddln. (Copyright Lliane)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Captain Mimimimi himself ist ja auch schon da. Hi!



Los Spinner, geh vor den Spiegel und kotz Deine Innereien aus, dann sind wir Dich los.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



_Who got the humor??? Where is the fuckin' humor???_


----------



## Klunker (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Dass ist die Nummer 87# Sidney Crosby von den Pittsburg Penguins, und dass ist NHL!
> 
> Weder DEL noch 2. Bundesliga!
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Mund halten!



Sorry habe mich auf dein altes ich bezogen, da hattest du was von so ner mandschaft drin^^  Btw  kann mich mal wer aufklären warum Juily überhaupt nen neuen acc hat wurde er gebannt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Los Spinner, geh vor den Spiegel und kotz Deine Innereien aus, dann sind wir Dich los.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, gibs ihm dreckig!

Wie gehts altes Haus?


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Los Spinner, geh vor den Spiegel und kotz Deine Innereien aus, dann sind wir Dich los.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na toll, wenn man vom Teufel spricht......

Jetzt kommt auch noch der der mal ne Tracht Prügel verdient hat.....


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Sorry habe mich auf dein altes ich bezogen, da hattest du was von so ner mandschaft drin^^  Btw  kann mich mal wer aufklären warum Juily überhaupt nen neuen acc hat wurde er gebannt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo
aber weis nichtmehr in welchem thread


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Um was gehts hier grade? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Hä? Was ist das denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nichts für kleine Kinder wie dich. Erkundige dich lieber 
nicht darüber, sonst krieg ich noch Ärger mit deiner Mami...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

btw hatte gestern n gespräch mit nem GM:

[GM]: kann ich noch etwas tun?
[ich]: ein "möge-spruch" pls^^
[GM]: ich mag dich?

ich glaub er war hmm^^


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Kommt Leute, gehen wir einen trinken.


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> btw hatte gestern n gespräch mit nem GM:
> 
> [GM]: kann ich noch etwas tun?
> [ich]: ein "möge-spruch" pls^^
> ...


netter GM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Februar 2008)

Dumdidum   habe in letzter zeit gar keine sinnlosen posts mehr von baumkushla oder wied er heißt gesehen aber er war auf meiern seite und hat, besser gesagt er hat geschrieben, ich lasse keine da^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich hab alle möglichen Browser die es gibt, glaubs mir :>



Da hilft dir kein anderer Browser...


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Edit: VöBu. Lass das. Und Lurock...ich bin auch erst 13. o_O


Ich auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Nein, sonst kann ich nicht so lächerliche Spasten wie dich bewundern.


stehst du grade vorm Spiegel?^^


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Mhm, Nachtschwärmer ham heute üblen Nitro drin. Fein.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

22 Posts noch, Baby! Yehaaa!


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

freut mich auch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Nein, sonst kann ich nicht so lächerliche Spasten wie dich bewundern.



Gz, das war es für Dich.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Naja, die meisten hier sind halt Leute die nur vor dem PC sitzen, kein RL haben, nur flamen, keine Freundin
zum ordentlich mal Druck abladen haben, ich meine da würde ich auch verzweifeln stimmts VB ?


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Juliy hat keine Ahnung vom Internet und kann nicht einfallsreich flamen.

[x] Ja
[ ] Nein

Edit: Wenn du an deiner Freundin Druck ablässt...kann ich verstehn warum du neuerdings immer n blaues Auge hast... omg.


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 22 Posts noch, Baby! Yehaaa!


subbaaaa,hier haste nen kecks :]


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> stehst du grade vorm Spiegel?^^


Argha, mein Tee ist mir grade fast durch die Nase vor lachen gekommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

RL ist nur was für leute ohne ingamefreunde


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> subbaaaa,hier haste nen kecks :]


Danke!


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> RL ist nur was für leute ohne ingamefreunde



Made my Day Chopi xDDD


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Need Keks! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Argha, mein Tee ist mir grade fast durch die Nase vor lachen gekommen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Bilschirm hat heut schon 2 Mundvoll Eistee abgekriegt.
Einmal wegen Lurock und einmal wegen ICQ.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Naja, die meisten hier sind halt Leute die nur vor dem PC sitzen, kein RL haben, nur flamen, keine Freundin
> zum ordentlich mal Druck abladen haben, ich meine da würde ich auch verzweifeln stimmts VB ?



Wenn ich dich so angucke, muss ich sagen, dass ich mit meinem psychologischen Latein am Ende bin. Suche bitte einen Psychologen mit Diplom auf.

/target Juliy

/bye


----------



## kargash (26. Februar 2008)

WACKEN


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Argha, mein Tee ist mir grade fast durch die Nase vor lachen gekommen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke,Danke =)


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Ich hab genug Freunde :>

Seit wann bist du eigentlich dabei ? Meinst du etwa du hast was zu sagen weil du seit neuestem auch hier
in der ''Clique'' mit drin bist ? Mitläufer `?

Wayne ?


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Ich hab genug Freunde :>
> 
> Seit wann bist du eigentlich dabei ? Meinst du etwa du hast was zu sagen weil du seit neuestem auch hier
> in der ''Clique'' mit drin bist ? Mitläufer `?
> ...


ich?^^
Ich war schon früher hier als du.Frag doch VB und Lurock^^


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Made my Day Chopi xDDD



Nein, den made ich dir. Ich sehe du hast immer noch nichts gelernt. Wenn du schon nicht weißt was ein (sinnloser) IP-Ban ist, vielleicht weißt du dann das Hausverbote auch für virtuelle Bereiche gelten und weitere Brüche mit Unterlassungsklagen geahntet werden können?

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, sich hier im "Spamm"-Thread AUCH netiquettengerecht zu verhalten und dabei nicht den eigenen Account zu riskieren, was übrigens auch eine Frage an die die anderen Flame-Aufrufer ist.


----------



## Klunker (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Ich hab genug Freunde :>
> 
> Seit wann bist du eigentlich dabei ? Meinst du etwa du hast was zu sagen weil du seit neuestem auch hier
> in der ''Clique'' mit drin bist ? Mitläufer `?
> ...



Ich glube er meitn mich =) aber ich bin hier shon änger angemldet und habe jetzt die Nachtschwärmer für mich entdeckt, wenn ihr wolt das ich gehen soll dann poste ich hier net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2008)

Und nach meinem Beitrag erneut 10 Flame-Beiträge entfernt - mit dem Kindergarten reicht es mir so langsam.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Ich glube er meitn mich =) aber ich bin hier shon änger angemldet und habe jetzt die Nachtschwärmer für mich entdeckt, wenn ihr wolt das ich gehen soll dann poste ich hier net mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



plzdiekkthxbye


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

3...2...1 ist Juliy jetzt gebannt?


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Ich glube er meitn mich =) aber ich bin hier shon änger angemldet und habe jetzt die Nachtschwärmer für mich entdeckt, wenn ihr wolt das ich gehen soll dann poste ich hier net mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bleibe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ZAM: Sorry, nicht gesehen das du den einen Beitrag schon gelöscht hast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und nach meinem Beitrag erneut 10 Flame-Beiträge entfernt - mit dem Kindergarten reicht es mir so langsam.



Dann Close doch den Thread, das erspart dir Nerven


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2008)

*5*


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Ich glube er meitn mich =) aber ich bin hier shon änger angemldet und habe jetzt die Nachtschwärmer für mich entdeckt, wenn ihr wolt das ich gehen soll dann poste ich hier net mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Soll das ein Witz sein? Hier kann jeder posten. Wie sollten wir das auch unterbinden können?
Auch wenn ich mir in bestimmten Fällen einen Mod extra für die Nachtschwärmer wünsche. Mann, wär das ne arme Sau. o,.o


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Boah Leute, beruhigt euch mal alle!


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Dann Close doch den Thread, das erspart dir Nerven


nur wegen dir?Das hättste wohl gerne XD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

So Leudings, ich gehe WoW daddel. ZAM? Wie läuft es auf der Forscherliga?^^


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Ich will hier keinem was schlechtes, aber wer mir dumm kommt der kriegts zurück.


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Dann Close doch den Thread, das erspart dir Nerven


nur wegen dir?Das hättste wohl gerne XD


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> nur wegen dir?Das hättste wohl gerne XD



Was Willst DU eigentlich ?


----------



## Klunker (26. Februar 2008)

Cus VÖBU   Viel Spass noch =)


Ich merkle gerade habe heute den 200+ post geschaftt^^


----------



## Ähmm (26. Februar 2008)

Wassen hier los?


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Ich bin wie immer der böse Bube und alle anderen die unscheinbaren Engel.


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Was Willst DU eigentlich ?



*4*


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Was Willst DU eigentlich ?


Ich will ein friedliches Forum...und nette Mitposter


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Ok Leute. Ich möchte nicht, dass dieser Thread so endet wie diverse andere vor ihm.
Unterhalten wir uns einfach ganz normal. Und wenn jemand flamed, ignoriert ihn/reported ihn.
Wenn ich hier noch einen Flame lese, sei es von Juliy oder wem sonst, bin ich erstmal weg.
Ich schlage als neues Thema vor: Erzählt uns doch mal eure witzigsten Erlebnisse in Hinsicht auf Rechtschreibfehler im Chat/jemand hat sich im TS versprochen/Lustige Raidabende etc.


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So Leudings, ich gehe WoW daddel. ZAM? Wie läuft es auf der Forscherliga?^^


du bist hordler : vg/hf
du bist alli : make the world better,kill yourself
^^


----------



## Ähmm (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Ich bin wie immer der böse Bube und alle anderen die unscheinbaren Engel.



Aber du bist doch böse oder nich´?

man erzählt sich böse sachen über dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Eher umgekehrt @chopi o_o
Ich fang mal mit dem klassischen, fehlgeleiteten MC-Pull an.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Lustiger RaidAbend:

Früher AQ 40 Raid, 40 Männer, und einer erzählt den 39 anderen von seinem UrologenBesuch...
Nur dumm, dass die dass aufgenommen haben, als Mitschnitt, und nun über YouTube geht....


WoW ich war lieb!


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Aber du bist doch böse oder nich´?
> 
> man erzählt sich böse sachen über dich
> 
> ...




Nein, bin ein Lieber, ganz handzahm


----------



## Jácks (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Nein, bin ein Lieber, ganz handzahm


oh ja und meine oma ist der nikolaus


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Lustiger RaidAbend:
> 
> Früher AQ 40 Raid, 40 Männer, und einer erzählt den 39 anderen von seinem UrologenBesuch...
> Nur dumm, dass die dass aufgenommen haben, als Mitschnitt, und nun über YouTube geht....
> WoW ich war lieb!



Das war n BWL-Raid.. sie haben auf den respawn von Nef gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Thema wehsel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Lustiger RaidAbend:
> 
> Früher AQ 40 Raid, 40 Männer, und einer erzählt den 39 anderen von seinem UrologenBesuch...
> Nur dumm, dass die dass aufgenommen haben, als Mitschnitt, und nun über YouTube geht....
> WoW ich war lieb!



Die Penispumpe oder was?^^
Auch gut kommt in Karazhan halt, wenn man als unbedarfter Magier versucht, die Skelette vor Moroes zu kiten/mitzubomben. ;_;


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Thema wehsel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O_o is ja krank.


----------



## Klunker (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ok Leute. Ich möchte nicht, dass dieser Thread so endet wie diverse andere vor ihm.
> Unterhalten wir uns einfach ganz normal. Und wenn jemand flamed, ignoriert ihn/reported ihn.
> Wenn ich hier noch einen Flame lese, sei es von Juliy oder wem sonst, bin ich erstmal weg.
> Ich schlage als neues Thema vor: Erzählt uns doch mal eure witzigsten Erlebnisse in Hinsicht auf Rechtschreibfehler im Chat/jemand hat sich im TS versprochen/Lustige Raidabende etc.




Ich spiele mit meiner blutelfen Jägerin (lvl 22) und gehe Abgrund mit weil ich so nt bin nunja:

Krieger : mhm, das war ein schlechter pull, 
Ich: Ich kann pullen^^
Krieger: Zeig mir den Genbeweiß
Ich: Willst du ne blutprobe oO
Krieger: ja gegenbeweiß, da vorne beid er gruppe^^

Ende gut alles gut


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Die Penispumpe oder was?^^
> Auch gut kommt in Karazhan halt, wenn man als unbedarfter Magier versucht, die Skelette vor Moroes zu kiten/mitzubomben. ;_;



WoW Vera, wir können ja sogar nett zueinander sein oO

Ja Penispumpe mein ich ^^ Dachte dass wär AQ gewesen


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Thema wehsel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Made my Day ^^^^^^^^


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

naja raiderlebnis...

karapre letztens hdz2 (war noch nie raiden...) der healer geht einfach beim 2 boss

[priest ist doszi]
-diszi und heal?
-is np als diszi
-na ok...
[2boss]
-ok wird nichts
[healer geht]
wipe

-.-


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das war n BWL-Raid.. sie haben auf den respawn von Nef gewartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo dachte wär AQ gewesen habs wohl verwechselt aber ist dass selbe was wir meinen


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> O_o is ja krank.


Das sind nicht mal alle Threads! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Aber der geilste TS Mitschnitt ist der Pinguin Klau von 3 Kindern > Julians Lachanfall ^^


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

*seufz* Als ich bei Netherspite in den Roten Strahl statt in den Blauen gelaufen bin...
Naja. Ich habs erstaunlich lange ausgehalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

"es wird eine 2staffel geben" oÖ

* the next ovncent raiven * ??


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

k leute, bin erstmal Hausaufgaben machen.
Bis nachher. :O


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Uri Geller funzt nicht.

Habs doch ausprobiert!

Hab meine Mum mal auf den Fernseher gelegt, aber sie tickt manchmal immer noch nicht richtig,....


Beschiss!!!


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Boah, hört mit dem Uri-Utan da auf! Nehmt lieber ein anderes Thema!


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock wie war dein Mittagessen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> k leute, bin erstmal Hausaufgaben machen.
> Bis nachher. :O


Viel spaß! Bei mir gehts morgen nach einer laaaaa[...]aaangen Zeit wieder in die Schule! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Februar 2008)

So bin weg  lerne noch Mathe wünscht mir glück für morgen^^

Gute Nacht Leutz und viel Spass noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

ok,das "florian silbereisen"-syndrom

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ok,das "florian silbereisen"-syndrom
> 
> was haltet ihr davon?



Switch Reloaded Fan  ?


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Lurock wie war dein Mittagessen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gut, Currywurst mit Pommes... lecker...
Wie war deins?


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Reden ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold.


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Switch Reloaded Fan  ?


jop,ich mag es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich kann beckstein perfekt nachmachen XD
und n freund florian silbereisen...


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gut, Currywurst mit Pommes... lecker...
> Wie war deins?




Spiegeleier, waren lecker,

aber naja, haben Nebenwirkungen.....man riecht es......


----------



## Schleppel (26. Februar 2008)

hey heeeeey! willkommen beim volksfest der volksmusik....für die MENSCHEN!!! heyHEEEEEEY

super das florian silbereisen syndrom^^


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> jop,ich mag es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




...zum Abendessen, da gibt es Breiii, denn heute hat deeer Ziiviii freiiii,
ja heute abend haaam wir spaß und dass obwohhhl ich EUCH SO HASSS HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Spiegeleier, waren lecker,
> 
> aber naja, haben Nebenwirkungen.....man riecht es......


Hä? Spiegeleier haben Nebenwirkungen? Du bist echt komisch!


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Und hier sind sie....die SODELHEIMER SODOMISTEN! HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hä? Spiegeleier haben Nebenwirkungen? Du bist echt komisch!



Nebenwirkungen auf den Darm..


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

so wie isch dich anseh,haste wohl er Ä SCHWARZWURST HEYYYYYY


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

LoL Horst Mandy, Gaby Mandy, die 16 jährige Mandy Mandy xD

gelernter Frührentner xDDD


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

wiederholung-.-


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Was hört ihr gerade?


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

metallica- nothing else mathers

hab ma ne frage: kennt ihr inet seiten,die man (wie GBO) durchblättern kann und von zeit zu zeit lachen kann?


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was hört ihr gerade?


Nix.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so wie isch dich anseh,haste wohl er Ä SCHWARZWURST HEYYYYYY




ja da san ma froh wenn die musi spielt und der xaver froh nach der biermaß schielt und nauch 3 stund sin ma hackebreit deees is unsre geeemüüütlichkeit, jawoll die Alpendeppen, die habens erkannt, saufen und gemütlichkeit, des is des A UND O!! HEYYYYYYYY!

Und bis der Papa aus dem Puff kommt spielen jetzt die ZILLERTALER BÜRZTELTRÄGER HEYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RmoKw0m-NB0&feature=related


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> ja da san ma froh wenn die musi spielt und der xaver froh nach der biermaß schielt und nauch 3 stund sin ma hackebreit deees is unsre geeemüüütlichkeit, jawoll die Alpendeppen, die habens erkannt, saufen und gemütlichkeit, des is des A UND O!! HEYYYYYYYY!
> 
> Und bis der Papa aus dem Puff kommt spielen jetzt die ZILLERTALER BÜRZTELTRÄGER HEYYYYYYYY!!!


Meine...Augen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (26. Februar 2008)

Bin 0ff gn8


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was hört ihr gerade?



Die drei ???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (26. Februar 2008)

uii ein buffed huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Welche Partei wählt ihr denn so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die drei ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Folge?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Welche Partei wählt ihr denn so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine...alles Mist.^^


----------



## Schleppel (26. Februar 2008)

> Welche Partei wählt ihr denn so?



FOR PONY!!


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> FOR PONY!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Welche Folge?



Das Auge des Drachen.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das Auge des Drachen.


Kenn ich net...


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

ich hasse hörspiele...
sobald ich noch was anderes mache,verliere ich die geschichte...
und man kann auch nichts machen,wie bei nem buch lesen...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kenn ich net...



Ist eh gleich zu Ende, dann kommt "Die Villa der Toten". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Und hier sind sie....die SODELHEIMER SODOMISTEN! HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!




3?


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> 3?


war doch nur n zitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich hasse hörspiele...
> sobald ich noch was anderes mache,verliere ich die geschichte...
> und man kann auch nichts machen,wie bei nem buch lesen...



jupp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> 3?



Das war diesmal kein Flame, Carcha.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist ein Zitat aus "Switch Reloaded".


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das war diesmal kein Flame, Carcha.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zam hats mir grad erklärt.. glück gehabt ^^


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

//edit der post hatte kienen sinn mehr


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

"Switch Reloaded" ist der reinste Mist! Eine Sendung für Dumme.


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2008)

Ja Zitat, aber jetzt gibts hier sogar schon Hakenkreuze...

*3*


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Hä? *überblick verlier*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> zam hats mir grad erklärt.. glück gehabt ^^



PREMIERE!!!

Der Erste Post eines Mods, den ich sehe, in dem Rechtschreibung vollkommen missachtet wurde!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(In diesem Fall die Groß- und Kleinschreibung)


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Hä? *überblick verlier*
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zam zählt von 5runter bei jedem verstoß...wir sind bei 3...bei 0 is closed


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Zam meint den Post mit dem 'So geht das nich' von Lurock.
Naja, ich behalte meine Meinung darüber mal für mich.
Btw: Hausaufgaben stinken. Zerstören.


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> zam zählt von 5runter bei jedem verstoß...wir sind bei 3...bei 0 is closed




Oh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja Zitat, aber jetzt gibts hier sogar schon Hakenkreuze...
> 
> *3*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo siehst du da Hakenkreuze? Das ist ein etwas abgewandeltes Swastika... 
Meine Güte... so schlimm ist das doch auch nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

ich hab grad angst,i.was zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

Da scheint die 400 wohl die letzte Doppelnull hier drinne gewesen zu sein.^^


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich hab grad angst,i.was zu schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Was ein Hakenkreuz ist. Oder?
Und ich hab nichts gegen Adolfwitze, solange sie sich in einem annehmbaren Rahmen bewegen. Was dieses BIld mMn tut. Aber das ist nunmal nicht meine Entscheidung.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> PREMIERE!!!
> 
> Der Erste Post eines Mods, den ich sehe, in dem Rechtschreibung vollkommen missachtet wurde!!!
> 
> ...



ach verfieckte scheisndrek :<


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> ach verfieckte scheisndrek :<





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> ach verfieckte scheisndrek :<



Es gibt immer ein erstes Mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Was ein Hakenkreuz ist. Oder?
> ....


Das ist das Sonnenrad, die Nazis haben aus dem Rad Haken gemacht.
Naja, egal... dann wars das bald...


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Wo siehst du da Hakenkreuze? Das ist ein etwas abgewandeltes Swastika...
> ...



*2.*


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> ach verfieckte scheisndrek :<


Ach, wir kriegn bei sowas Ärger und du, du darfst das? Des find ick aber ga net gud!


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> *2.*


WAS?


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> *2.*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Mh, kann sein. Hab mich da nie so mit beschäftigt, waren mir zu viele Details.
Und ja Lurock, du hast recht. Lange wird der hier wohl nicht überleben.
Es sei denn, wir kriegen bei der 0 kein closed, sondern ein Eis spendiert. *sich an wilde Hoffnungen klammert*

Edit: Uhm, Zam? Werden hier jetzt Gründe zum closen gesucht?


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Es sei denn, wir kriegen bei der 0 kein closed, sondern ein Eis spendiert. *sich an wilde Hoffnungen klammert*


ich glaube,dass könnte durchaus stimmten *mithoff*


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Mh, kann sein. Hab mich da nie so mit beschäftigt, waren mir zu viele Details.
> Und ja Lurock, du hast recht. Lange wird der hier wohl nicht überleben.
> Es sei denn, wir kriegen bei der 0 kein closed, sondern ein Eis spendiert. *sich an wilde Hoffnungen klammert*



Das wäre aber...nett! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

<zam>	Mal sehen wie lange Lurok und Sweny brauchen bis sie merken, das ich bzgl. der Verwendung von verfassungswidriger Symbolik keine Ausnahmen mache oder Diskussionen zulasse, da es immer jemanden da draußen gibt, der/die es falsch versteht und dann rechtlichen Terror macht. 

ok lasst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Wieso is der Satz jetzt verschwunden?
Ich brauch nen 8fachen Espresso. *wieder rein tu*


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> <zam>	Mal sehen wie lange Lurok und Sweny brauchen bis sie merken, das ich bzgl. der Verwendung von verfassungswidriger Symbolik keine Ausnahmen mache oder Diskussionen zulasse, da es immer jemanden da draußen gibt, der/die es falsch versteht und dann rechtlichen Terror macht.
> 
> ok lasst es :hmm:



...? Habe ich was Falsch gemacht...?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

@Carcha:



> *Mag:*
> Dream Theater
> Progressive Metal
> anderen Metal
> ...



ROFL!!! xD


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2008)

Bevor weiter auf "das ist nicht rechtens" gemault wird. Bzgl. der Verwendung von verfassungswiedriger Symbolik mache ich keine Ausnahmen oder lasse Diskussionen zu, da es immer jemanden da draußen gibt, der/die es falsch versteht und dann rechtlichen Terror macht, egal ob es die korrekte Darstellung war/ist oder nicht.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

oO Geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*immernoch keine Hausaufgaben macht* Hab ja morgen eh keinen regulären Unterricht. :O


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Februar 2008)

Lach nich. Ich geh pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> <zam>	Mal sehen wie lange Lurok und Sweny brauchen bis sie merken, das ich bzgl. der Verwendung von verfassungswidriger Symbolik keine Ausnahmen mache oder Diskussionen zulasse, da es immer jemanden da draußen gibt, der/die es falsch versteht und dann rechtlichen Terror macht.


WO hab ich in dem letzten Post den du mit einer 2. zitiert hast eines gegen §86a verstoßendes Symbol genutzt? Nirgendswo! Und beim Namen nennen darf man es ja wohl...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Lach nich. Ich geh pennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu spät! *Träne wegwich*

N8!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (26. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bevor weiter auf "das ist nicht rechtens" gemault wird. Bzgl. der Verwendung von verfassungswiedriger Symbolik mache ich keine Ausnahmen oder lasse Diskussionen zu, da es immer jemanden da draußen gibt, der/die es falsch versteht und dann rechtlichen Terror macht, egal ob es die korrekte Darstellung war/ist oder nicht.



Ansonsten wird halt die Streitaxt wieder ausgepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Guts Nächtle.
Und entweder ist chopi unter die Hellseher gegangen, oder er hat das irgendwo rausgequoted ohne gequoted zu haben. <--- GEILER Satz.


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Ich habe aber nix böses gemacht...oder?


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> WO hab ich in dem letzten Post den du mit einer 2. zitiert hast eines gegen §86a verstoßendes Symbol genutzt? Nirgendswo! Und beim Namen nennen darf man es ja wohl...



Hast du dir das Symbol am Podest des verwendeten Smilies auch mal angeschaut?


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Ansonsten wird halt die Streitaxt wieder ausgepackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer bist du denn wieder? O.O


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Was du dann an 3 genommen hast.


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Guts Nächtle.
> Und entweder ist chopi unter die Hellseher gegangen, oder er hat das irgendwo rausgequoted ohne gequoted zu haben. <--- GEILER Satz.



Er hockt im Chat.


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Guts Nächtle.
> Und entweder ist chopi unter die Hellseher gegangen, oder er hat das irgendwo rausgequoted ohne gequoted zu haben. <--- GEILER Satz.


ich bin the next irc benutzer


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

War so klar.
Stalker-Milchtüte 8[


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Mom.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Mh Lurock...

*3*


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hast du dir das Symbol am Podest des verwendeten Smilies auch mal angeschaut?


Zam, das tut mir ja Leid, aber langsam fang ich an zu zweifeln... an mehreren Dingen...

Du ahst nach dem genannten Smilie auf 3. runter gezählt. Im nächsten Post, hab ich den nicht verwendet! Aber du hast auf 2. runter gezählt! Erklär mir das mal!


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmm...


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock: *2* 
Und du hast recht. *wart*


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Zam, das tut mir ja Leid, aber langsam fang ich an zu zweifeln... an mehreren Dingen...
> 
> Du ahst nach dem genannten Smilie auf 3. runter gezählt. Im nächsten Post, hab ich den nicht verwendet! Aber du hast auf 2. runter gezählt! Erklär mir das mal!



Die darauf folgende Diskussion die sich sofort in Richtung "Was sollte das, da war nichts unrechtens, blablabla, ungerechtfertigt blablabla" bewegte.


----------



## chopi (26. Februar 2008)

ich würd mir das noch zu gerne durchlesen,aber ich geh pennen,bye leute
und ich will den thread morgen noch offen sehn...


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Gn8. Und ja, ich auch. Und ich will keinen hier gebannt sehen.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die darauf folgende Diskussion die sich sofort in Richtung "Was sollte das, da war nichts unrechtens, blablabla, ungerechtfertigt blablabla" bewegte.


Ach, jetzt hab' ich auch noch angefangen zu diskutieren? Ich habe lediglich verlauten lassen, dass es aus meiner Sicht nicht so schlimm ist. Und selbst wenn du das als "Beschwerde" auffasst, es ist ja nicht mal jemand darauf eingegangen! Wie soll da eine Diskussion entstehen?


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Hm...jaha...ich bin dann auch mal weg...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tschüssi ihr Lieben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach, jetzt hab' ich auch noch angefangen zu diskutieren? Ich habe lediglich verlauten lassen, dass es aus meiner Sicht nicht so schlimm ist. Und selbst wenn du das als "Beschwerde" auffasst, es ist ja nicht mal jemand darauf eingegangen! Wie soll da eine Diskussion entstehen?



hm indem du mit zam diskutierst ?


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> hm indem du mit zam diskutierst ?


Ja, *jetzt*. Jetzt ist jetzt und nicht vor 10 Minuten.


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, *jetzt*. Jetzt ist jetzt und nicht vor 10 Minuten.



Was ist an "Das Symbol wird in keiner annähernd ähnlichen oder exakten Ausführung verwendet und darüber gibt es auch keine Diskussion" noch zu rütteln?


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Gratuliere, Lurock!​
Und nun:​ P​A​R​T​Y​!!!!11elfzwölfdrölf​
GL und HF bei den nächsten 1000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Und natürlich ein guts Nächtle an Sweny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (26. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was ist an "Das Symbol wird in keiner annähernd ähnlichen oder exakten Ausführung verwendet und darüber gibt es auch keine Diskussion" noch zu rütteln?



Richtig. Man merke: Admins haben immer recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Hm...mir ist öde...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was ist an "Das Symbol wird in keiner annähernd ähnlichen oder exakten Ausführung verwendet und darüber gibt es auch keine Diskussion" noch zu rütteln?


Wir diskutieren ja nicht über die Verwendung des Symbols. Sondern darum,
dass es keine Diskussion um dieses Symbol gegeben hat, es wurde aber dennoch
als eine gewertet....

@ Veragron, Danke.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Es gibt zwar Forenregeln, aber...
Naja, eine solche Behandlung ohne richtige Gründe ist mir doch etwas suspekt.
*seufz* Schade, ich hatte mir den Abend eigentlich erholsam vorgestellt.

Gern doch, Lurock. Werd gleich morgen ne Torte mit öhm...dem Schriftzug "4k" backen und die dann essen. Post kannsch mir nich leisten, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wir diskutieren ja nicht über die Verwendung des Symbols. Sondern darum,
> dass es keine Diskussion um dieses Symbol gegeben hat, es wurde aber dennoch
> als eine gewertet....



Über die Regel wird nicht diskutiert.


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Mhm, Lurock scheint weg zu sein. *gähn*
Sweny, hast du mal nen Keks für mich?


----------



## Ollav (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar Forenregeln, aber...
> Naja, eine solche Behandlung ohne richtige Gründe ist mir doch etwas suspekt.
> *seufz* Schade, ich hatte mir den Abend eigentlich erholsam vorgestellt.
> 
> ...



Ist doch noch erholsam (für mich zumindestens ^^)
Man muss sich dem Mann mit dem längeren Hebel halt einfach beugen, dann ist alles wieder im hellgrünen Bereich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Sweny, hast du mal nen Keks für mich?



Klaro!
Hier!

*[Keks mit Schoki] geb*


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Ist doch noch erholsam (für mich zumindestens ^^)
> Man muss sich dem Mann mit dem längeren Hebel halt einfach beugen, dann ist alles wieder im hellgrünen Bereich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Über den Hebel kannst du doch garnix wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

...hm...


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Dankeschön, Sweny.
*Sweny einen leckeren [Dunkle-Seite-Keks mit Keksfüllung] geb*

Und nein, sollte man nicht. Hätte ich in Lurocks Haut gesteckt, wäre der Thread vermutlich jetzt dicht. Hab nunmal Temperament.
Btw habe ich dieses Smiley vorn paar Tagen schonmal verwendet, und keiner hat was zu gesagt.

@Zam: Mh. Könnte glatt von mir sein.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Über die Regel wird nicht diskutiert.


Ist es eine Regel, dass sobald jmd seine Meinung zu so etwas äußert, es als Diskussion gesehn wird und somit als "Angriff" auf die Regelung hier gewertet wird?

Naja, egal, ich hab keine Lust mehr... Anderes Thema, Veragron, bis wann kannst du den Kuchen backen?


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dankeschön, Sweny.
> *Sweny einen leckeren [Dunkle-Seite-Keks mit Keksfüllung] geb*
> 
> Und nein, sollte man nicht. Hätte ich in Lurocks Haut gesteckt, wäre der Thread vermutlich jetzt dicht. Hab nunmal Temperament.
> Btw habe ich dieses Smiley vorn paar Tagen schonmal verwendet, und keiner hat was zu gesagt.


Tja, wir von der dunklen Seite dürfen das! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (26. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Über den Hebel kannst du doch garnix wissen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich .... ähm .... ja .... muss weg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Ahhh, Lurock ist ja doch noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt ganz drauf an. Entsprechend motiviert, ohne Gepäck und mit Rezept in 2 Tagen. 
(Morgen hab ich Fechten, danach ist erstmal 2 Stunden Duschen und dann pennen angesagt.)


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Dumdidu...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

OMG AWP-Ugly. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Gelbe Smileys nieder. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Btw habe ich dieses Smiley vorn paar Tagen schonmal verwendet, und keiner hat was zu gesagt.



Simple Sache, wenn man darüber nachdenkt. LEIDER können wir nicht die ganze Zeit jeden Thread, jedes Posting, jeden Kommentar, jeden Blog und jedes Gästebuch überwachen, sondern schauen Stichprobenartig nach, nutzen spezielle Suchfunktionen oder reagieren auf Reports. Man sollte auch mal auf die Vernunft der User hoffen...


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (26. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aaaaa lasst mein gelben Smileys in ruhe ihr Mörder !!


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Simple Sache, wenn man darüber nachdenkt. LEIDER können wir nicht die ganze Zeit jeden Thread, jedes Posting, jeden Kommentar, jeden Blog und jedes Gästebuch überwachen, sondern schauen Stichprobenartig nach, nutzen spezielle Suchfunktionen oder reagieren auf Reports. Man sollte auch mal auf die Vernunft der User hoffen...



Keine Sorge, ich denk da schon drüber nach.
Mich wunderts nur, da der selbe Post afaik kurze Zeit später von nem Mod besucht wurde. Ich kann mir bloß eure Namen nie merken. <.<


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> aaaaa lasst mein gelben Smileys in ruhe ihr Mörder !!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> aaaaa lasst mein gelben Smileys in ruhe ihr Mörder !!


NIEMALS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich denk da schon drüber nach.
> Mich wunderts nur, da der selbe Post afaik kurze Zeit später von nem Mod besucht wurde. Ich kann mir bloß eure Namen nie merken. <.<



Mods != ich. Und ich habe die Pflicht dann nachzuhaken, was aber intern abläuft. Ich habe deinen Beitrag mit dem besagten Smilie nun auch entfernt.


----------



## Ollav (26. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir sind in der Überzahlt *hrhr* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (26. Februar 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Wir sind in der Überzahlt *hrhr*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaubst DU! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Lassen wir das Thema, ich hab keine Lust über son Scheiß zu diskutieren, es führt zu nichts. Meine Meinung ist nunmal verschieden, aber hier mach ich (wohl zum Glück) nicht die Regeln.

@Smileywar: Hier kommt die Kavallerie Artillerie!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Februar 2008)

Ich bin auch noch da, als bekennender : ugly :-User!


----------



## Veragron (26. Februar 2008)

Edit: Ja. Jetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (27. Februar 2008)

Nieder mit den Gelben Dingsdas!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> ...
> Btw ist das buffed-ugly häßlich 8[


ScheißeMist, sollte eigentlich der Name der Ugly-Seite sein, plöder Code!

Edit hat das schlimme Wort entfernt.


----------



## Veragron (27. Februar 2008)

Benutz dieses Sourcecode-Dingsda. Aber das sieht dann auch...eigenartig aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (27. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Nieder mit den Gelben Dingsdas!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



i see red people 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (27. Februar 2008)

Darf man hier nicht Scheisse sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Heißt das nicht "I see dead people!" ?


----------



## Veragron (27. Februar 2008)

Elitekämpfer. Gelbe und Rote tot machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (27. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Heißt das nicht "I see dead people!" ?



heute nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Darf man hier nicht Scheisse sagen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hier darf man an jedem Dienstag in jedem 72. Schaltjahr irgendwas nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GELB....!!


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2008)

Ich hab nie was generell gegen uglys gesagt und hätte auch gern die komplette plzdie-Liste, aber es gibt höhere Instanzen. 

Das sind meine Eigenkreationen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(zumindest die Version mit mehr Rotze, die ich nicht mehr finde)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (27. Februar 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> heute nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab nie was generell gegen uglys gesagt und hätte auch gern die komplette plzdie-Liste, aber es gibt höhere Instanzen.
> 
> Das sind meine Eigenkreationen.
> 
> ...


Hast du die alle auf der Seite geuploadet?


----------



## Sweny (27. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab nie was generell gegen uglys gesagt und hätte auch gern die komplette plzdie-Liste, aber es gibt höhere Instanzen.
> 
> Das sind meine Eigenkreationen.
> 
> ...



Und was hälst du von diesem Adolf Ugly?
Dürfen wir den posten?


----------



## Ollav (27. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha!
stink mal hiergegen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (27. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab nie was generell gegen uglys gesagt und hätte auch gern die komplette plzdie-Liste, aber es gibt höhere Instanzen.
> 
> Das sind meine Eigenkreationen.
> 
> ...



Hat wer gesagt, dass du was gegen uglys gesagt hast?
Btw: gratz, hübsche Sachen. Das Kaffee-ugly gefällt mir besonders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hast du die alle auf der Seite geuploadet?



Nö - musste die nur in anderen Chats verwenden, das passiert von ganz allein.


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nö - musste die nur in anderen Chats verwenden, das passiert von ganz allein.


Lol... sowas sollte man sich patentieren lassen können...

Edit: Wasn Satz...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (27. Februar 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> haha!
> stink mal hiergegen an
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (27. Februar 2008)

Aye. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (27. Februar 2008)

ZAM, was ist mit dem Adolf Ugly? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> ZAM, was ist mit dem Adolf Ugly?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Besser nicht - empfindliche User. Hab keine Lust auf Email-Krieg. Selbst über Avatare mit Bouncing-Titts, gut verhüllt wohlgemerkt, gibts Aufreger...


----------



## Ollav (27. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (27. Februar 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Okay Zam! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (27. Februar 2008)

Mhm. Sweny, Lurock, wie wärs mit nem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gegen alle gelben Smileys & gegen die Leute, die Zam in einen Pixelblutigen Email-Krieg verwandeln wollen?
So mit Marshmallows rösten uns so.


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Besser nicht - empfindliche User. Hab keine Lust auf Email-Krieg. Selbst über Avatare mit Bouncing-Titts, gut verhüllt wohlgemerkt, gibts Aufreger...


Tjo, die ganzen Gottesverfechter sind manchmal schlimm...


----------



## Sweny (27. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Mhm. Sweny, Lurock, wie wärs mit nem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bin dabei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (27. Februar 2008)

Nicht nur strenggläubige. Jetzt pauschalisierst du.
Gibt genügend Pfarrer, die sich nach der Arbeit nen flotten Dreier leisten. Liegt in der Natur der Sache...


----------



## Ollav (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (27. Februar 2008)

Okay, ich liefere den Zündstoff, Lurock lenkt die Mods ab und du lieferst uns Kaffee & Kekse. Okay?


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Nicht nur strenggläubige. Jetzt pauschalisierst du.
> Gibt genügend Pfarrer, die sich nach der Arbeit nen flotten Dreier leisten. Liegt in der Natur der Sache...


Ja, Chef, ich schreibs mir auf!


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Okay, ich liefere den Zündstoff, Lurock lenkt die Mods ab und du lieferst uns Kaffee & Kekse. Okay?


Kacke, warum hab immer ich den gefährlichsten Job?


----------



## Sweny (27. Februar 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (27. Februar 2008)

Quatsch. Fotoroman. Da ham wir wenigstens was für den "Es-gibt-keinen-Gott-Fred". Wobei das StS-Grabrede Vid schon gut reinhaut, ohne diverse Anspielungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (27. Februar 2008)

[Kaffee]
[Kaffee mit Milch und Zucker]

[Trinkschokolade]

[Kekstüte mit verschiedenen Sorten Keks]


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Quatsch. Fotoroman. Da ham wir wenigstens was für den "Es-gibt-keinen-Gott-Fred". Wobei das StS-Grabrede Vid schon gut reinhaut, ohne diverse Anspielungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hä? Hast du dich irgendwie im Thema vertan oder so?
Wie kommt man von deinem letzten Post hier hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (27. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kacke, warum hab immer ich den gefährlichsten Job?



Ach woher. Dafür darfst du dann die letzten Kardinäle, gelben Smileys usw. mit meiner goldenen Kettensäge zur Sklavenarbeit zwingen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich gibts für alle ne fette Prämie, weil dann auch die Stalker-DVD vernichtet wird und wir wieder fleißig Steuern hinterziehen können. In uglyland.


----------



## Veragron (27. Februar 2008)

@Lurock: Bezog sich auf dein 'Ich schreibs mir auf', Forum hängt mal wieder in der letzten Straßenecke. ;_;

*sich am Keksbuffet bedienen geh* Lecker, danke Sweny!
*Sich auf die illegalen Flame-Märkte begeb und n paar große Koffer ugly-Dollar mitnehm*


----------



## Sweny (27. Februar 2008)

Ich habe meine Signatur angepasst!


----------



## Veragron (27. Februar 2008)

Yay, nice!

Und zack, 1700. So kniet denn nieder. 8|


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ach woher. *Dafür darfst du dann die letzten Kardinäle*, gelben Smileys usw. *mit meiner goldenen Kettensäge zur Sklavenarbeit zwingen.*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Beim besten Willen, das schaff ich nicht! Ich soll einen Kardinal zu etwas zwingen, wenn ich die Chance habe, ihn umzubringen? Nein, ich kann dir nicht garantieren, dass er das überlebt...


----------



## Sweny (27. Februar 2008)

graz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Aso, GZ Veragron! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (27. Februar 2008)

Muss er ja nicht.
Son alter Knacker schafft eh nix, die Smileys machen den Job und du hast Spaß.

Btw hab ich grad das hier auffer externen HDD gefunden:

Dear: 

[ ] Clueless Newbie 
[ ] Loser 
[ ] AOL-er 
[ ] 12 year old 
[ ] Troll 
[ ] Pervert 
[ ] Geek 
[ ] Spammer 
[ ] Wannabe 
[ ] Asskisser 
[ ] l337 d00d 
[ ] Flamer 
[ ] Whiner 
[ ] Other: 

You Are Being Flamed Because 

[ ] You posted a .99999... = 1 thread 
[ ] You posted a Release Date thread 
[ ] You posted a Patch thread 
[ ] You posted a PC vs Mac thread 
[ ] You posted a System Specifications thread 
[ ] You posted a ( Insert Random RPG ) vs WoW thread 
[ ] You posted a StarCraft vs WoW thread 
[ ] You posted a big slobbery kiss on Blizzard's Ass 
[ ] You posted a "When will there be a WoW expansion" thread 
[ ] You posted a WoW vs Diablo 2 thread 
[ ] You continued a long, stupid thread 
[ ] You committed crimes against pork by-products 
[ ] You posted a "YOU ALL SUCK" message 
[ ] You posted a my class sucks *cry* thread 
[ ] You posted a "nerf this class *cry*" thread 
[ ] You haven't read the stickies 
[ ] You don't know which forum to post in 
[ ] You just plain suck 
[ ] You posted false information 
[ ] You posted something totally uninteresting 
[ ] You double posted 
[ ] YOU POSTED A MESSAGE WRITTEN IN ALL CAPS 
[ ] You posted racist crap 
[ ] I don't like your tone of voice 
[ ] You are not civilized enough to post in these forums 
[ ] Yuo mispeled evry sengle wurd 
[ ] You posted a "pallies do DPS" thread 

In Punishment, You Must: 

[ ] Give up your AOL Internet account 
[ ] %!#@ & GTFO 
[ ] Jump into a bathtub while holding your monitor 
[ ] Actually post something relevant 
[ ] Read the f****** FAQ 
[ ] Go to your room with no supper 
[ ] Apologize to everybody on this forum 
[ ] Go stand in the middle of a Highway 
[ ] Recite the Greek alphabet backwards 
[ ] Take a bath in bleach 
[ ] Drink out of a spittoon 
[ ] All of the above 

In Closing, I'd Like to Say: 

[ ] Blow me 
[ ] Get a life 
[ ] Never post again 
[ ] I pity your dog 
[ ] Go to Hell 
[ ] Your IQ must be 7 
[ ] Take your rejection somewhere else 
[ ] %!#@ & GTFO 
[ ] Learn to post 
[ ] You suck 
[ ] Go jump into some industrial equipment 
[ ] All of the above 
[ ] IBTL 

The preceding Forum Flame Form was constructed for use on people not worthy of actual thought or effort in being flamed. People so STUPID that a simple copy/paste and a few check marks is all that's necessary to properly relay the flamer's contempt for the poster. 

You have been identified as such a person and as such, this flame was brought to you in under 10 seconds of your post being read.

Und danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Lol...

Btw: /-\|ß²0|_ \_/ ´|`³ |ß³6||\||\|³|²  , klar?^^ Das hab ich bei Wikipedia gelernt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (27. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol...
> 
> Btw: /-\|ß²0|_ \_/ ´|`³ |ß³6||\||\|³|²  , klar?^^ Das hab ich bei Wikipedia gelernt...
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (27. Februar 2008)

Ich hasse leetspeak.


----------



## Ollav (27. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol...
> 
> Btw: /-\|ß²0|_ \_/ ´|`³ |ß³6||\||\|³|²  , klar?^^ Das hab ich bei Wikipedia gelernt...
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ich hasse leetspeak.


Ich auch... das ist lachhaft, laut Wiki einer der meist genutzten Sätze:
"ph342 m3 1337 44xX02 5k111Zz!!!!!!1 11"

bedeutet:

Fear my leet (elite) hacker skills!!

Uuuuuh.... -.-'


----------



## Sweny (27. Februar 2008)

leet ist scheisse!

Naja, ich kann nicht schlafen bin aber mal weg vom PC und lese jetzt meine Hellsing Mangas durch...und dann meine 12 One Piece Mangas...joha...tschüss! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (27. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich auch... das ist lachhaft, laut Wiki einer der meist genutzten Sätze:
> "ph342 m3 1337 44xX02 5k111Zz!!!!!!1 11"
> 
> bedeutet:
> ...



!!!111einselffurbolg


----------



## Veragron (27. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> leet ist scheisse!
> 
> Naja, ich kann nicht schlafen bin aber mal weg vom PC und lese jetzt meine Hellsing Mangas durch...und dann meine 12 One Piece Mangas...joha...tschüss!
> 
> ...


 Viel Spaß :O

Edith blubbert was von mIRC saugen und so...evtl. liest man sich gleich im buffed-channel.


----------



## Ollav (27. Februar 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> leet ist scheisse!
> 
> Naja, ich kann nicht schlafen bin aber mal weg vom PC und lese jetzt meine Hellsing Mangas durch...und dann meine 12 One Piece Mangas...joha...tschüss!
> 
> ...



hf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (27. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Viel Spaß :O


Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

So, jetzt können wir die richtigen Themen auspacken!


----------



## Sweny (27. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So, jetzt können wir die richtigen Themen auspacken!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (27. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So, jetzt können wir die richtigen Themen auspacken!



z.B. ?
Warum Palas immer Angst haben und Jäger immer afk sind ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

oder...wo is eigentlich thront^^


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> oder...wo is eigentlich thront^^


Weg, der hat sich verabschiedet. Der bereist das Universum in seiner Suppenschüssel.


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

> Weg, der hat sich verabschiedet



argh, _alles_ aus *kopfschüttel* ^^


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> !!!111einselffurbolg


‚Multiple exclamation marks,‘ he went on, shaking his head, ’are a sure sign of a diseased mind.' - Terry Pratchett


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

oder auch:

"Hast Du die ganzen Ausrufezeichen bemerkt? Fünf? Ein sicheres Zeichen für jemanden, der seine Unterhose auf dem Kopf trägt.“ Pratchett


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

So Leude, ich bin mal weg, mir ist grad eingefallen, ich muss noch Hausaufgaben machen und für ne Mathearbeit üben


----------



## Veragron (27. Februar 2008)

Jo hau rein, viel Spaß und so...man sieht sich.
Und ich bin grade ins IRC gejoint. o,.o


----------



## Ollav (27. Februar 2008)

gn8 zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

*vorsichtig in den Fred schleich, unter einem Tisch versteck und ein Zettel mit Aufschrift "Nabend" in den Raum schmeiß*


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2008)

*zettel aufiss* ^.^


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

*noch einen Zettel schreib und in den Raum wirf*


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

*mit verquollenen Augen, einer Wodka-Fahne und einem albernen Partyhut in den Thred schleich, einmal lustlos in eine Tröte blas und dann auf einen Sessel plotzt* Nabend


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Nabend Ankatu


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

*stiert zu Lurock* Dich kenn ich doch...moment...sag nix...L-Lurock?......Nabend


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Genau der bin ich! Ordentlich gefeiert?


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2008)

@ankatu,ich hab dich noch nicht beglückwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gz für das 2on2 team ;D


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

Die Schranktüre geht knarrend auf und weisser Rauch steigt aus dem breiter werdenden Spalt auf. "Verdammt ich muss das Bongwasser mal wieder wechseln! Oh schon nach einundzwanzig Uhr?...Hm. Grüss euch!"


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Sagt mal, im buffed.de-Channel, da ist irgendwie nichts los, oder hab ich da was falsch gemacht?
Also mit dem mIRC-Zeug..


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

mh ka, wenn ich zuhause bin, bin ich in wow^^ und mIRC war ich letztens beinem browsergame^^


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

DAnk chopi...ja...haben gut gefeiert Lu....auch wenn ich den ganzen Restalk vernichtet hab...Ninchen musst ja arbeiten gehen...mir is gazn scwhummerig,^^ hmm...MIRC wollt ich auch mal ziehen...naja, morgen vielleicht^^


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2008)

atm gehts da recht doll zur sache,so 5aktive poster,wie bei uns

weist schon /join #buffed.de


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Ja, klar, aber wenn ich joine ist da niemand...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

Is das im Quakenet oder so? *grad Chatzilla gezogen hat^^*


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Uuups, jezz bin ich drin...


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Is das im Quakenet oder so? *grad Chatzilla gezogen hat^^*


jo,kenn mich damit auch null aus,aber mir wurde gesagt,quakenet /join #buffed.de^^


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Und nun?


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2008)

jo,denke mal entweder alle kommen rein und wir beanspruchen ihn für uns,oder wir machen nen neuen channel auf oder so


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Ich rede von hier, dem Fred...


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich rede von hier, dem Fred...



Der hat dann seine Daseinsberechtigung verloren und kann im Nirvana versinken.


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2008)

jo,kp,ich denke entweder wir benutzen ihn nur noch zum etiquetenverstösende bilder posten [IRONIE],oder wir posten weiter,kp


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Der hat dann seine Daseinsberechtigung verloren und kann im Nirvana versinken.


Du willst mir doch nur Angst machen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

ja, die armen leute in der arbeit die kein irc haben...was soll denn dann aus denen werden *schnüff*

^^


----------



## Ollav (27. Februar 2008)

einen wunderschönen guten morgen zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2008)

also wird es 2spam alaufstellen geben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da muss ich mich ja glatt konzetrieren^^


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Jo, ätzend immer die Fenster zu wechseln...


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2008)

hehe


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

höhö....


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

hi tach und auf wiedersehn Xd


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2008)

öhm ja...


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Hi und Tschö Minas!


----------



## JuliyReloaded (27. Februar 2008)

Na ihrs


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo Dus


----------



## Mondfunke (27. Februar 2008)

huhu ihr.. ^^


----------



## JuliyReloaded (27. Februar 2008)

Bye ihrs

(Ich kipp gleich um so müde bin ich)


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Ciao Dus


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> Na ihrs



*1*








Haha, nur n Scherz *g*


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

lol^^ ich hab jetzt schon grosse augen und ein "wooot" gehabt bei 





> 1


 ^^

huhu mondfunke ;D


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2008)

//edit: egal


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

So, Gn8 Leute, ich bin weg!


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2008)

letzter post: vor 34 minuten

was soll das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irc,ich verfluche dich


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

lol, nacht luxi^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> lol, nacht luxi^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meinst du mich?


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

> Meinst du mich?



^^oh ja, endlich kann ich mal wen damit nerven und muss mich ned ärgern darüber,gg

na wollt dichd as bett nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ^^oh ja, endlich kann ich mal wen damit nerven und muss mich ned ärgern darüber,gg
> 
> na wollt dichd as bett nicht
> 
> ...


Ne, das hat mich wieder ausgespuckt und aufs Sofa geschickt...


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

hehe das kenn ich^^^^aber ohne laptop spuck mich das meistens auf den leder sessel^^^^

ich sollt eh mein compi eck tieferlegen und das sofa davor stellen^^


----------



## kintaroohe (28. Februar 2008)

Oo Schleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppel I´m back na wie ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (28. Februar 2008)

kiiiiinta^^
huhu. naja heute tagsüber nix gepennt...bis 11 gewartet, dailys gemacht, heroix gemacht...dann wars auchs chon wieder abend^^
zum glück morgen frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was treibst du so


----------



## kintaroohe (28. Februar 2008)

tjo muss bis zur Abrechnung meine 30k ehre voll kriegen, arbeite gerade daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Möchte mir noch die +72AP Brosche holen ;D


----------



## Schleppel (28. Februar 2008)

hehe verstehe, na dann hau mal rein,gg


----------



## kintaroohe (28. Februar 2008)

juhu Abrechnung war und ich hole mir das letzte durch Ehre möglich Item ;D


----------



## Schleppel (28. Februar 2008)

nice, gz^^

irgendwann mach ich vielleicht auch wieder pvp^^


----------



## kintaroohe (28. Februar 2008)

Danke danke ^^
gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann kommste nach Vek´Lor und dann geht Duell vor IF ;D


----------



## Schleppel (28. Februar 2008)

^^wenn sehn wir uns aufnem bg^^bin horde und auch blutdurst....heisst du ingame auch kintaroohe?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (28. Februar 2008)

hehe nope wer nenn sich den im Forum genauso wie ingame  ^^

Wie gesagt hab ja eben erst Char-Transfer hinter mir, bin jetzt nicht mehr im Blutdurst sondern im Schattenbrand-Pool spiele auf Veklor.

Auf welchem Server zockste denn ?


----------



## Schleppel (28. Februar 2008)

he-he

syndikat
aja hast ja letztens gsagt mitn transfer^^


----------



## kintaroohe (28. Februar 2008)

joa war transfer No 4 ^^

Oo wie ich sehe haste gleich deine 700 Posts voll

*Feuerwerk raushol & feddisch machen zum Abschuss*


----------



## Ollav (28. Februar 2008)

gähn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Endlich Feierabend. Gn8 ihrse


----------



## Schleppel (28. Februar 2008)

^^n8


----------



## kintaroohe (28. Februar 2008)

gn8 Ollav

so da haben wir Schleppel Post No 700 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (28. Februar 2008)

hrhr *feier - sing*


----------



## kintaroohe (28. Februar 2008)

*Arme ausstreck* naja viel Spaß noch bei der Arbeit ich muss mal in die Heija sonst komm ich moin zuspät und es gibt wida was aufn Deckel vom Chef ;D

gn8 Schleppel


----------



## vonCarstein (28. Februar 2008)

*sich zur Nachtschwärmer Lounge setzt*

moin zusammen, glückwunsch zum 700sten post, bin ich ja noch was von entfernt und auch glückwunsch wer schon ins bett kann...ich muss hier auf arbeit noch stellung bis 6:30 halten und dann aber gehts auch in die heia...naja mal hoffen das der rest der nacht auch noch so ruhig bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mmhh...sche*** das ich hier nicht zocken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (28. Februar 2008)

^^ich sitz bis 0700 hier >:/

und ab 5 kommt die putzfirma und nachher die büro heinis, wo sicher wieder 5 ihre keycard vergessen haben, oder glauben sie haben urplötzlich nach 2jahren die berechtigung in die garage zu fahren-löl- und meinen dann "ihre card funzt _komischer_ weise nicht" *aufregaufreg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dafür muss ich erst wieder montags arbeiten^^


----------



## Schleppel (28. Februar 2008)

soooo hab 4tage frei, bis montag dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (28. Februar 2008)

Bäm > 21 Uhr INC


----------



## Klunker (28. Februar 2008)

Who's your daddy nachtschärmer Thread?

Right i'm the King muhahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Und was spielst du...?


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Willst du gar nicht wissen!


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Nein, vermutlich nicht.
Mir is fad. Scheiß Hau-sauf-gaben.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Du machst Hausaufgaben zu hause? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Wollte ja in Franz.
Aber dann hatten wir so ne Vertretungshure die prompt n Diktat geschrieben hat. -.-

Ja Lurock, du hättest sie vermutlich an die Tafel genagelt...um dem mal vorzugreifen.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

lazorgunZ inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Wie alt war sie denn, Veragron?


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Killerpilze oO

Sah aus wie 50 mit gefärbten Haaren, hat rumgemacht wie n 7-jähriges Mädchen dem man Eis & Barbiepuppe weggenommen hat.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Killerpilze oO
> 
> Sah aus wie 50 mit gefärbten Haaren, hat rumgemacht wie n 7-jähriges Mädchen dem man Eis & Barbiepuppe weggenommen hat.


Ne, das was du da beschreibst hätte ich sicher nicht "an die Tafel genagelt..."....

Aber was hat das mit Pilzen zu tun?


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

.. der lurock wieder XD

ahja funking gimp hunter der mich immer angreift ..
wenn der nur ned 6 lvl über mir wär .. dann gäns massenmord .. hasse es wenn gimps 6 lvl drüber sind und trzodem in winterspring lvln -.-


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Bin mal gerade ein paar Pizzen in den Ofen schieben...


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Ich fands toll da. Mit 70. Langlaufen mit ner Axt in der Hand. 8]

@Lurock: Erstens ein reply auf das 'zomfg lasergunz', zweitens...kp...Killerpilze... klingelts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

tu mir auch eine rein hab wieder hunger^^


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

/afk Kuchen holen

Ihr Pfosten habt mich hungrig gemacht.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

giev cookies ;D ich hol grad packung maltesers^^


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Noch 1 Stück unten.
Legga Mandelkuchen.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Re und so...


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

du hast aber lang xD

mein pack maltesers ist fast leer ;D


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Kuchen alle. Fuck it.

Scheiß Muskelkater, ich kann mich keine 2 cm rühren ohne dass ich vor Schmerz zusammenzucke. Fuck it².

>_<


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du hast aber lang xD


Ja, ich habn Lang...


----------



## chopi (28. Februar 2008)

bin da,geh aber noch ne runde pvp zocken

brauche 27k ehre // habe 19k
brauche 40av abzeichen // habe 20


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Viel Spaß beim ge0wn3d werden. 8[


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Kuchen alle. Fuck it.
> 
> Scheiß Muskelkater, ich kann mich keine 2 cm rühren ohne dass ich vor Schmerz zusammenzucke. Fuck it².
> 
> >_<





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, ich habn Lang...



da wär ich mir ned so sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

J(UHU nach 71 yetis Entlich das beschissne 2te horn xd


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da wär ich mir ned so sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Echt nicht? Sicher das du en bei klarem Himmel nicht mal gesehn hast?^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

Ich hab deinen nedma gesehen mit ner lupe und 1cm davor .. syr lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ich hab deinen nedma gesehen mit ner lupe und 1cm davor .. syr lurock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaja, da spricht der pure Neid...


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

hmm lurock für dich muss ich umbedingt neues bild machen  ^^
edit meint: kuk mal den linken link an .. xd


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm lurock für dich muss ich umbedingt neues bild machen  ^^


*Waffen aus der Schreibtischschublade nehm, Waffen säuber, Waffen läd, Waffen entsicher*
Tu das, tu das...


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> *Waffen aus der Schreibtischschublade nehm, Waffen säuber, Waffen läd, Waffen entsicher*
> Tu das, tu das...



haha meins ist immer entsichert und justiert muss nur noch ziehlen Xd

na hab ne tolle idee die mir grad eingefallen ist^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alle Wette, dass du mehr draußen bist, als ich?!


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

ich wette auch das lurock mehr drinn ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schau ihn nur ma an xd


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Ders halt gelb vor Neid.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ders halt gelb vor Neid.


Rofl, auf was soll ich denn neidisch sein?


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rofl, auf was soll ich denn neidisch sein?



auf meine packung kekse !


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> auf meine packung kekse !


...meine/r/s ist größer!
Eine Antwort auf alles!


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> ...meine/r/s ist größer!
> Eine Antwort auf alles!



deine pussi ist grösser ? dacht ichs doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

Aha...so läuft das hier. *sich unter eine Palme legt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (28. Februar 2008)

Bald ist Ostern. 

Dann kommt wieder der hier!

Bad EastahBunnY


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

*Löffel Banana Split ess*
Hat jemand Yozo gesehn?


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> *Löffel Banana Split ess*
> Hat jemand Yozo gesehn?


Wersn das?


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

Kenn ich nicht, ne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Scheint wohl weg zu sein.  *rülps*


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Scheint wohl weg zu sein.  *rülps*



Das hoff ich doch, der schreibt sowiso nur mist.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Wer isn das jetzt?


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

DER WTF PANDA hat die banane gefressen WAAA

we gona die .. we are next^^


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

Wir sind unendlich viele Bananen!!!BANANAPOWA IN yA FACE!


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

zum glück ess ich nur fleisch xD


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

Ich hab kleine süsse Kätzchen...zum fressen gern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (28. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

nur das meine katze 40kg ist und dich auffrisst Xd
(nur spass meine kleine klatze ist gradma paar kilo kp ^^ aber schwer is sie ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *nur das meine katze 40kg ist* und dich auffrisst Xd
> (nur spass meine kleine klatze ist gradma paar kilo kp ^^ aber schwer is sie ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was ist? 40kg dumm ist? 40kg Kot ist?


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Boah, nix los hier...


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

BIER IN TETRAPAKS!!!!111einself


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Baah! Da können die auch gleich Fleisch in der Flasche verkaufen!


----------



## JuliyReloaded (28. Februar 2008)

Gähn


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Astronautennahrung.
Fleisch mir Beilagen *frisch* aus der Tube.
Wer will mehr? Minimalismus ftw!


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Astronautennahrung.
> Fleisch mir Beilagen *frisch* aus der Tube.
> Wer will mehr? Minimalismus ftw!


Mmmmh, wär schon irgendwie geil...
'Was isst du?'
'Ne Tube Pizza...'

Lol...


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Nur scheiße, wenn man dann Essen mit Zahnpasta/Vaseline verwechselt.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Nur scheiße, wenn man dann Essen mit Zahnpasta/*Vaseline* verwechselt.


Jetzt wird mir einiges klar...


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Ich hab nur ein Beispiel genommen, das du sofort verstehst.
Bei Zahnpasta bin ich mir nicht so sicher...


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ich hab nur ein Beispiel genommen, das du sofort verstehst.
> Bei zahnpaste bin ich mir nicht so sicher...


Du bistn Arsch!^^


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Weiß ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

ist doch gut so ;D


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ist doch gut so ;D


Damit du ihn füllen kannst, ne?


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

a f gay Hasuaufgaben machen.

Werd mal etwas weniger aktiv sein halt...und so.

Edit: Lol Lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> a f gay Hasuaufgaben machen.
> 
> Werd mal etwas weniger aktiv sein halt...und so.
> 
> ...


¨haha Xd

gn8 @all ^^

lurock ich geh ma ned drauf ein xd


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ¨haha Xd
> 
> gn8 @all ^^
> 
> *lurock ich geh ma ned drauf ein xd*



Feigling. BÄDDLT EUCH!!

Gn8. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ....
> lurock ich geh ma ned drauf ein xd


Schiss?


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Schiss?



ne aber ich will pennen gehn und ned 1h mit dir chatten xD


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass du jetzt schon einschläfst. Ich glaube viel eher, dass du beischläfst. 8[


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne aber ich will pennen gehn und ned 1h mit dir chatten xD


Na denn...


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass du jetzt schon einschläfst. Ich glaube viel eher, dass du beischläfst. 8[


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Englisch fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Conditional clauses sind Kinderkram. Sowas hatten wir schon letztes Jahr. Arbeit 1, Test 1. Können die Holzköpfe sich nicht was anderes für die Kack Vergleichsarbeit ausdenken?!


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Das sind doch diese If-Sätze oder?


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Jo. Ez mode.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Schrecklich das Zeug hatten wir als vorletztes Thema...

Naja, ich bin mal halb-off....


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Wilkommen an Bord!
*semi-afk vor sich hindümpel*


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Nicht wirklich viel los im offiziellen buffed.de-Channel... *gäähn*


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Mir könn ja pardy machn.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Nä, zu viele Menschen... Scheiße machen ist ja kein Problem, aber in nem Chat wo so viele Leute drauf gucken... näää...


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Määääääääääääääääääääääh.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Ja, ist gut, Pussy!


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Besser Pussy als Hornochse o0 :X


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Nein.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Bin mal weg, Gn8 Leute!


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

N8.


----------



## Veragron (29. Februar 2008)

Nacht Leute.
*Duschen geh* *Unter der Dusche einschlaf*


----------



## kintaroohe (29. Februar 2008)

BÄM ! 

Einer da =?


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

Schönes Wochenende euch allen! ^-^
*geht weiter "Chobits" schauen*


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Danke. Und Nabend an den Rest!


----------



## chopi (29. Februar 2008)

habe die ehre *verneig*


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Das wars, sonst niemand da?


----------



## chopi (29. Februar 2008)

alle gebannt?
ich geh gleich bissl lag-the-duck alterac


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Dann bin ich ja ganz allein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja ganz allein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schaue grade 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chobits
bin grade bei Folge 12 :>


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Aha... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

Ist ein Anime, wenn du magst kannst du es dir auf www.veoh.com auf Deutsch anschauen, ist wirklich witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Ich guck' selber gerade Animes... Aber wenn ich die Seite nenne gibts Anschiss von oben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

hehe...welche sorte ;-D ?


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Interessiert dich bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Interessiert dich bestimmt nicht.


Ah...HA!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Siehste, dacht ich mir doch...


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

Höhö...


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Film zuende... Laaangweile!


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Film zuende... Laaangweile!


Schau den Anime...


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Nä, deine sind mir zu hart...


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nä, deine sind mir zu hart...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Wuff...


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

Miau!


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Boah wie langweilig, ich hab hier 200 Filme, aber keine Lust zu gucken...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

haha n00b 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (29. Februar 2008)

Mir jucken die Eier....


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Vllt hilftn Report?


----------



## JuliyReloaded (29. Februar 2008)

Tja, wer aussteckt muss auch einstecken können....sagte eins Minastirit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Jep, aber falls dich beruhigt, ich habe dich nicht reportet...


----------



## JuliyReloaded (29. Februar 2008)

Warum auch, kann doch nix dafür wenns juckt....


----------



## Ollav (29. Februar 2008)

juchu 21 Uhr durch, nu kann wieder gespamt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (29. Februar 2008)

oO ? Es ist 22:35 Uhr ? oO ?


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Dann sucht mal ein Thema aus...


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

...ich bin jetzt weg, Gn8!


----------



## JuliyReloaded (29. Februar 2008)

Wie wärs mit schlafen......


----------



## chopi (29. Februar 2008)

so bisl durch die weltgeschcihte gelaggt,bin off byebye


----------



## Totelius (29. Februar 2008)

PARTY!!!!!!!
Komm hol das Lasso raus...*Vorsichhinsing*


----------



## Mondryx (1. März 2008)

ich sitze hier und installiere gerade all die sachen die man so auf einem neuen rechner installieren sollte...naja, müde bin ich schon^^


----------



## Sweny (1. März 2008)

Hallo ihr alle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (1. März 2008)

Hallo du da !


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

mir is langweilig...kb auf wow...vorschläge sind erwünscht


----------



## Jokkerino (1. März 2008)

you****.com
oder irgend ein anderes game zocken...oder oder...ein anderes forum voll spammen...oder oder....weiter langweillen...oder oder...ok jez weis ich auch net weiter^^


----------



## Sweny (1. März 2008)

wie wärs mit animes schauen?


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

link?^^


----------



## Sweny (1. März 2008)

okay los gehts:

Also hier findest du kurtz beschreibungen zu den Animes
http://www.anime-fun-factory.de.vu/

manche videos gehen nicht dann musst du die einfach auf www.veoh.com suchen und kannst sie dir dann anschauen!

Viel spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

öhm du kennst dich da doch besser auf als ich...kannst emir mal ne seite sagen,wo ich alle staffeln von onepiece mit deutschen stimen finden kann?


----------



## Sweny (1. März 2008)

Klar, auf myvideo.de

http://www.myvideo.de/

Da gibts alle Folgen (glaube die folgen 20-60 kannst du dir auf youtube.com auf deutsch anschauen)
aber ab ca.  Folge 260 gehts weiter mit japanischem untertitel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als Suchbegriff einfach "One Piece Folge XX" eingeben :>


----------



## Totelius (1. März 2008)

kommt leute,wir müssen die 500 seiten vollkriegen!^^
guckt doch nen film oder so,ich gucke gerade wie sich vollidioten von rindern verfolgen lassen,sich von schlangen in den schwanz beissen lassen oder mit mini motorädern nen looping fahrn^^
für alle die den film net kennen jackass2^^


----------



## Sweny (1. März 2008)

Nein danke, auf Filme habe ich jetzt keine lust, mag lieber meine Animes schauen :>


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

sweeny,dachte du kommst jetzt mit ner schönen liste,in staffeln aufgeteilt,aber nein myvideo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^


----------



## Sweny (1. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sweeny,dachte du kommst jetzt mit ner schönen liste,in staffeln aufgeteilt,aber nein myvideo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö, für den spaß musst du auch was tun...


----------



## Totelius (1. März 2008)

lol oder lest nen buch,oder spielt gitarre,das mach ich zumindest,wenn ich mal kb auf filme hab^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. März 2008)

entlich teil 1 von hexer mount crap q abgeschlossen -.- 
mit 2mal 70er warri vs scholomance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


morgen noch crap q teil 2 ^^


----------



## Totelius (1. März 2008)

hau rein^^


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

ich hab hier sogar ne gitarre rumstehn,aber kann keinen einzigen akkord spielen^^


----------



## Totelius (1. März 2008)

xD,kann Junge,TNT,smoke on the water,etc,spielen^^


----------



## Totelius (1. März 2008)

und habe eine ukulele oder wie das heisst,(wasn scheiß wort),für hawaii stimmung^^


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

hmm auf ner ukulela würde ich auch gerne spielen können^^


----------



## Totelius (1. März 2008)

^^
is voll funny^^
ach ja,mein geheimtipp,wenn ihr nix zu tun habt,gebt bei youtube helge schneider oder horst schlämmer ein xD


----------



## JuliyReloaded (1. März 2008)

CHOPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!1111111


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

öhm was los?


----------



## JuliyReloaded (1. März 2008)

mit welchem prog machste animationen


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

mit gimp oô


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

mööööööööööööp


----------



## chopi (2. März 2008)

jojo nichts los hier,im irc auch nur wenig...


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Soderle, da meld ich mich auch mal wieder. Wurde vorhin von der Mutter meiner Freundin rausgeschmissen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. März 2008)

hahahahaha ich hab en zitat gefunden was wohl total sau schwierig ist ......yipppeaah ...hahaha meiner büchersammlung sei dank bye bye^^


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hahahahaha ich hab en zitat gefunden was wohl total sau schwierig ist ......yipppeaah ...hahaha meiner büchersammlung sei dank bye bye^^


haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. März 2008)

rofl und hi lurock erwarte dich im #


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Ist ja nix los hier, ihr Pussys! Seids etwa müde?


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

selba pussy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (2. März 2008)

Hmm..dumdidu...


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Hmm..dumdidu...


schieb mal n keks rüber zum rauchen 8]


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Sweny, das gibtn report!


----------



## chopi (2. März 2008)

*1*


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sweny, das gibtn report!


ach du bist doof^^


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ach du bist doof^^


Ja, ich steh auch voll auf dich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (2. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sweny, das gibtn report!


A...a...aber ich habe doch nix gemacht! :<


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, ich steh auch voll auf dich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso stehen alle verbrecher auf mich?^^ (insider satz müsst ihr nicht verstehn)


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> A...a...aber ich habe doch nix gemacht! :<


Tu nicht so unschuldig, ich weiß von dem Video!


----------



## Sweny (2. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tu nicht so unschuldig, ich weiß von dem Video!


Oh noez! :< *panik*


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Oh noez! :< *panik*


Ja, ich ganz recht, ich weiß davon, von der Schweinerei die ihr da getrieben habt... einfach so Mädchen abschlachten.. tzzz...


----------



## chopi (2. März 2008)

hehe,war lecker


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hehe,war lecker


Da hast du allerdings recht...


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hehe,war lecker


warst wohl auch dabei wa 0ô


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

BORIIIIIIIING 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

hat einer schon keinohrhasen gesehn?


----------



## chopi (2. März 2008)

"schon" is der überhaupt och in den kinos? oder war das ironie?
...kommt ma ins irc^^


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> "schon" is der überhaupt och in den kinos? oder war das ironie?
> ...kommt ma ins irc^^


irc?was ist das?kann man das essen?


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Also, ich finde, man sollte....


----------



## chopi (2. März 2008)

frag lurock,der weis das...

ich bin jedenfalls off,byebye


----------



## Sweny (2. März 2008)

hm...öde, ich geh weiter "Trigun" schauen...tschöö und hf noch!


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

JUHU der Thread gehört uns btw:Wasn nun IRC?


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Das ist eine Plattform für perverse, sado-masochistisch-veranlagte, chatrooms bevorzugende Internet-User!


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

Link plz!!!


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Guck dir ZAM's Blog dazu an...


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

Kostet IRC irgetnwas???


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Ja, ein paar Nerven, mehr nicht...


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

bitte mal buffed adresse sagen...


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Buffed-Adresse? Von was?


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

ja irgentwie muss ich doch in den buffed irc oda?^^


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

war das nicht irgentwas mit quarkennet oder so???^^


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Aso, über IRC ins Quakenet und dann /join #buffed.de eingeben.


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

ist noch wer drinn?^^


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

nein...-.-


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

so lurock bin off mach dir noch n schönen abend^^


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Danke.


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Dann bin ich auch mal weg, Gn8 an alle!


----------



## Sweny (2. März 2008)

Jau, gute nacht ihr lieben! :>
ich schaue weiter meinen anime!


----------



## chopi (2. März 2008)

der nachtschwärmer war früher besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier ist ja eh keiner


----------



## K0l0ss (2. März 2008)

Naja...ich bin noch da..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Ich auch...


----------



## JuliyReloaded (2. März 2008)

Na dann,


----------



## chopi (2. März 2008)

jojo
unzo...


----------



## JuliyReloaded (2. März 2008)

chopi du alter spammor


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Nix los hier... tzzz...


----------



## K0l0ss (2. März 2008)

Schreib allerdings gerade mit der Mutter einer Freundin.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WTF? Wurdest du gekidnapped und verhandelst über den Preis? Oder wer hat dich dazu gezwungen?


----------



## Mondryx (2. März 2008)

Mondryx sitzt an seinem neuen rechner und freut sich^^


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Lol, worüber freust dich denn?


----------



## K0l0ss (2. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> WTF? Wurdest du gekidnapped und verhandelst über den Preis? Oder wer hat dich dazu gezwungen?



Niemand hat mich dazu gezwungen. Ich sitz hier gemütlich und schreib über MSN mit ihr. Nix Schlimmes oder so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Niemand hat mich dazu gezwungen. Ich sitz hier gemütlich und schreib über MSN mit ihr. Nix Schlimmes oder so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Per MSN.... mmmh.... *auf K0l0ss my.buffed-Profil schleich*


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Deine MSN-Adresse steht ja gar nüscht in deinem Profil...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (2. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Deine MSN-Adresse steht ja gar nüscht in deinem Profil...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



SOll ich sie reinpacken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Ja, wär gut.


----------



## K0l0ss (2. März 2008)

Is drin...


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Primä. Ich seh's noch net, aber ich add dich sobald es erscheint.


----------



## K0l0ss (2. März 2008)

Ich habs nur auf Freunde gestellt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Uuuuh, üsch häbn Freund! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (2. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Uuuuh, üsch häbn Freund!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gratz....ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Das feiern wir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (2. März 2008)

Freibier für alle!!!


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Uuuuh yeeaah! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (2. März 2008)

Wobei "alle" nur 2 Personen sind...wo seid ihr anderen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (2. März 2008)

°langeweileeee°

-mir ist mal sowas von langweilig sowas von tote hose heute 

-mir ist soo langweilig ich spiele metin °-° 

(ok nur eben auf 15 um dann mit speedhack alle zu töten und gebannt zu werden muahahahh ....)
aber sonst xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Ach was, wir kommen schon ohne die klar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wat, wer postet da zwischen mich und mein Opfer?


----------



## K0l0ss (2. März 2008)

Opfer?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (2. März 2008)

fahrt ihr zur rpc ?   


ich poste ^- ^ xD 


°langeweile°


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Opfer?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (2. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



SM oder wie?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> SM oder wie?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar!


----------



## Dannie (2. März 2008)

Spoiler



DA wird aber einer bösse mäschtisch böössse


Da fällt mir ein ich kenn den Gewinner von Ksachstan sucht den SuperstarFUT FUR FUT FREESTYLO


----------



## K0l0ss (2. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Klar!



*Lederkram wegräum*...ich steh da aber nicht so drauf...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (2. März 2008)

HAB dich NIcht sooooo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimbahld (2. März 2008)

Langweilig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> *Lederkram wegräum*...ich steh da aber nicht so drauf...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das können wir ändern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (2. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das können wir ändern...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na das will ich sehen...


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Na das will ich sehen...


Okay... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (2. März 2008)

3
2
1
FIGHT!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Ugly vs. Standard... wer gewinnt? Uglys ftw!


----------



## K0l0ss (2. März 2008)

Na klar...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimbahld (2. März 2008)

LoL!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimbahld (2. März 2008)

LoL!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (2. März 2008)

Und? Noch wer da? Es ist noch bier da...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Mit Betonung auf 'noch'...


----------



## K0l0ss (2. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mit Betonung auf 'noch'...



Genau...die Frage ist wie lange *noch*...


----------



## Dannie (2. März 2008)

ich war nur noch schnell kacken ^-^


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

GZ!


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Irgendwie nix los...


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Könnt man so sagen...


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Hm...schade...


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Jo, ich erinner mich an Zeiten, in denen ich in einer Nacht 300 Posts hier rein geschissen hab... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

2 Selbstunterhalter unter sich...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Lol... Ne, das ist irgendwie nicht dasselbe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Ein Widerspruch!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Was? Wo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Na...da oben...


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Ich werd ihn mir vornehmen, Chef! Wenn sie gestatten. *Raum verlass*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Problem beseitigt.. Ihr Charakter erreicht Stufe 3. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

GÖZÖT zum lvl up... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Zänks!


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

NP...aber iwie immer noch nix los...xD


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Scheint immernoch so...


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

HEY IHR LANGWEILIER!!! WO SEID IHR?!


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Hier!


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Nicht du, die Anderen...


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Es gibt noch mehr Langweiler?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Wäre toll wenn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Mmmmh.... Wuff!


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Miau?!...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es meldet sich echt keiner mehr...


----------



## Bankchar (3. März 2008)

Hallo


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Huhu


----------



## Bankchar (3. März 2008)

Ist euch auch so langweilig ?


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Ich bin der einzige andere hier. K0l0ss ist weg.
Und, ja, mir ist langweilig...


----------



## Foertel (3. März 2008)

Kein Wunder, um 01.00 Uhr spielen doch alle normalen menschen WoW xD

Naja, ich geh ma ins Bett, soll in 5 Stunden zur Arbeit O.o

*wusch*


----------



## Dragonsdeath (3. März 2008)

Aloha buffed user
wie gehts wie stehts muss ja wieder bissl pepp hier reinbringen was xDD
naja bin grad fett am Birthday feiern da ENDLICH !!!18!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> Aloha buffed user
> wie gehts wie stehts muss ja wieder bissl pepp hier reinbringen was xDD
> naja bin grad fett am Birthday feiern da ENDLICH !!!18!!!
> 
> ...



Steinigt ihn!!!! Er hat die Regel gebrochen!!!


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Du darfst gerne Pepp hier rein bringen, solange du dich an die Regeln hältst, welche besagen:


> Posten nur zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr erlaubt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (3. März 2008)

miste wusste doch hab was überlesen^^
SORRYYY!!!


----------



## JuliyReloaded (3. März 2008)

Muh


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Und auf ein Neues. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Kann heute nicht spammen, muss GiGa gucken....


----------



## Klunker (3. März 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Gerade eben hatten se ne Pornodarstellerin im Studio...


----------



## Schleppel (3. März 2008)

uaaah..wieder 4 tage arbeit...grmml^^


----------



## JuliyReloaded (3. März 2008)

Hast dus gut


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kann heute nicht spammen, muss GiGa gucken....




Was läuften?


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Was läuften?


Grad eben Best of - Love Dräck und jetzt Scheiße, wie immer.


----------



## chopi (3. März 2008)

hmm keine has gemacth (ja diesmal nicht) und latein kann ich auch nicht-.-


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Latein ist doch sau einfach...


----------



## chopi (3. März 2008)

ne für mich nicht,ich habs mehr mit den logischen fächern wie mathe chemie physik unzo...


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

So, ich spamm doch lieber...


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So, ich spamm doch lieber...


 Pöse...xD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (3. März 2008)

zzzzzzzzzzz grad voll boring^^ dauert ja ewig bis der scheiß ptr kram runtergeladen ist da kommt ja imemr wieder was neues das er runterladen muss-.-
und was macht ihr so?^^


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> zzzzzzzzzzz grad voll boring^^ dauert ja ewig bis der scheiß ptr kram runtergeladen ist da kommt ja imemr wieder was neues das er runterladen muss-.-
> und was macht ihr so?^^




Nix...eigentlich..außer chatten...


----------



## Dragonsdeath (3. März 2008)

^^ das mehr als ich mach xDD


----------



## Schleppel (3. März 2008)

hab grad beschlossen nach der arbeit stalker wieder zu installieren^^geniales game einfach,gg


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Giev Stalker!


----------



## Schleppel (3. März 2008)

Dank herzlichen, Apfelmus Portion zweite eine Bitte


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Alles klar... *Anstalt anruf*


----------



## Ähmm (3. März 2008)

Guckt mal Onkel Ähmm hat euch was gegen die Langeweile mitgebracht

http://fallingsandgame.com/sand/index.html

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Dragonsdeath (3. März 2008)

lol das ja krank^^ naja bin mal pennen gut nacht leutz^^


----------



## Dannie (3. März 2008)

würde mich gerne mit euch langweilen muss aber für Bio/chemie lernen

...NEIn nich praktisch


-- aber wir machen im moment Bier und whine gepriesen sei die Hefe ^-^


na ja hf und so baba


----------



## chopi (3. März 2008)

ich müsste auch eig. latein lernen...aber es bringt mir eh nichts...ich behalt diese becknackten vokabeln nicht im kopf...
wie is eig. meine neue sig?^^


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

One Piece ist scheiße...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Ein bissl ZU verschwommen. Aber sonst gut.


----------



## chopi (3. März 2008)

hmm bissl zu verschwommenglaub ich allerdings auch^^ und an der einen ecke isses garnicht passiert oO-.-


----------



## Schleppel (3. März 2008)

ach das ragt aus der wand, ich weiss es genau


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Und? Was geht bei euch noch so?


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Musik läuft durch mein Zimmer, mehr geht nicht.


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Ich verzieh mich dann auch mal und fang die Orks an. CU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. März 2008)

dumme blicke,keiner wollte es raffen
doch der chopi,der geht doch schlafen


ein reim ein reim!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Gn8 ihr 2!


----------



## TheCampor (4. März 2008)

Averageman schrieb:


> Bitte, nichts gegen diese tollen Werbungen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Langeweile hab also poste ich was^^


----------



## Bankchar (4. März 2008)

Noch jemand da ? Wenn ja kann mir jemand gute Manga empfehlen ? 

Lese grade zwar schon Naruto, Bleach, D.gray-man und Monster...aber ich brauch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Animes bitte keine, da ich, seit Stage 6 down ist, keine mehr gucke...kb auf youtube quali etc.  Also falls ihr Mangas lest, bitte nennt mal n paar gute ^^


----------



## Guibärchen (4. März 2008)

one piece roxxxxxxxxxxxxxx...xxxxxxx


----------



## Schleppel (4. März 2008)

samurai champloo

absolut genial^^


----------



## Bankchar (4. März 2008)

Von One Piece bin ich net so wirklich der fan...mag es schon ansehen...aber so unbedingt nun auch wieder net xD

Und Samurai Champloo hab ich schon durch. Ist wirklich ein geiler Anime/Manga ^^


----------



## Schleppel (4. März 2008)

die ganzen alten mtv animes.....cowboy bebop,golden boy und das lupin III ?^^


----------



## Bankchar (4. März 2008)

Stimmt...Thx xD Cowboy Beebop kommt dann noch hinzu^^ Golden Boy hab ich auch schon gesehen ;P

Um was geht es in Lupin III ?


----------



## Schleppel (4. März 2008)

Lupin III ist wie sein Großvater ein Meisterdieb und verdient seinen Lebensunterhalt mit dem Diebstahl wertvoller Objekte. Begleitet wird Lupin dabei stets von seinem alten Bekannten Daisuke Jigen, einem meisterhaften Schützen. Eine weitere Begleiterin ist die Schönheit Fujiko Mine, der Lupin seit dem erstem Treffen hoffnungslos verfallen ist. Zwar arbeitet sie gelegentlich mit Lupin und seiner Gruppe zusammen, doch schafft sie es meistens allein die Beute einzustreichen und die anderen im Regen stehen zu lassen. Der letzte im Bunde ist Goemon Ishikawa XIII, ein japanischer Samurai und Meister der Schwertkunst. Goemon ist im Besitz des Allmächtigen Schwertes, das alles auf der Welt mühelos durchtrennen kann.

Da Lupin ein gesuchter Dieb ist, wird er ständig von Inspektor Zenigata verfolgt, welcher für Interpol arbeitet. Zenigata ist besessen davon, Lupin festzunehmen, doch bislang gelang ihm dies nur ein einziges Mal und Lupin konnte sich natürlich wieder befreien.

Der typische Inhalt der Serien bzw. Filme handelt meistens von geheimen Schätzen oder Dokumenten, die das Team um Lupin versucht zu stehlen. In den meisten Fällen gelingt dies zwar, doch Fujiko schafft es zu meist alleine mit der Beute durchzubrennen

wikipedia ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (4. März 2008)

Yeah, thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werd ich mir vllt auch mal anschauen bzw. den Manga lesen^^


----------



## Lurock (4. März 2008)

Nabend...


----------



## chopi (4. März 2008)

so sei er gegrüsst,der jüngling


----------



## Schleppel (4. März 2008)

abendd

hui dachte schon das wird heute garnixmehr mit buffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. März 2008)

Wusstet ihr, dass wir in einem Videospiel leben?
Our so-called live


----------



## Schleppel (4. März 2008)

juchu der chinamann war da *mampf*


----------



## chopi (4. März 2008)

mit gold?
ich bin off byebye


----------



## Schleppel (4. März 2008)

> mit gold?


ggg

ne mit ente und hummer chips

nachti


----------



## Lurock (4. März 2008)

So, bin dann auch mal weg, Gn8 und so...


----------



## Bankchar (4. März 2008)

Moin Moin


----------



## Veragron (5. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr, dass wir in einem Videospiel leben?
> Our so-called live



*reinwusel*
/klugscheißen an

the li*f*e
to li*v*e

/klugscheißen aus
*rauswusel*


----------



## DTninja (5. März 2008)

Omg, ich kann nicht einschlafen dabei will ich schlafen >.<


----------



## Schleppel (5. März 2008)

*bong reich*

^^ne...das ist hart joa. zock was am compi?


----------



## Lurock (5. März 2008)

Nabend...


----------



## chopi (5. März 2008)

suche gerade ne ordentliche version von dem pirates o f the caribbean theme (hes a pirate)...aber nur i.welche remix teile chor gesang und klavir solos z finden


----------



## Lurock (5. März 2008)

Isch gucke grad die Buffed-Show! *Werbung mach*


----------



## chopi (5. März 2008)

scheiss premium user... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. März 2008)

nimm auf uns stell bei youtube rein^^ 


spaaß


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2008)

ich dreh noch durch .. find immer noch kein schönes wallpaper ;(


----------



## Lurock (5. März 2008)

Guck mal hier, Minas, die haben eigentlich ganz gute, sind allerdings scheiße viele... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
getawallpaper


----------



## chopi (5. März 2008)

wie wäre es mit deviantart?


----------



## Lurock (5. März 2008)

Der Buffed-Chat-Channel ist g0il!


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit deviantart?



da gibts ned so viele geile anime babes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. März 2008)

Wie findest du meinen Link? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2008)

cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab meins auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://getawallpaper.com:8080/categories/A...lpapers.214.jpg

hoch lebe tha lu on tha rock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. März 2008)

Yeah, seht ihr, ich habs drauf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*schnupper* Lecker Eigenlob!


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2008)

eigenlob stinkt .. gagi auch xD


----------



## Schleppel (5. März 2008)

na ihr violetten fruchtgummiponys  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. März 2008)

Na, Du durchgerostetes Wohnmobilküchensetzusatzbackblech!


----------



## chopi (5. März 2008)

ich denke es passt grad ganz gut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (5. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich denke es passt grad ganz gut
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das Bett heißt Gutvik?
Das kauf ich mir!


----------



## Lurock (5. März 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Das Bett heißt Gutvik?
> Das kauf ich mir!


Lol, jetzt hab ich das verstanden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (5. März 2008)

hehehe aber den oberen teils chraub ich ab und ...ach lassen wir das ggg


----------



## Lurock (5. März 2008)

Bin dann mal weg, ciao!


----------



## chopi (5. März 2008)

jo bye...

man ich kann kein msngespräch führen>_<


----------



## K0l0ss (5. März 2008)

Nabend...


----------



## Schleppel (5. März 2008)

mahlzeit^^


----------



## Schleppel (6. März 2008)

muaha gestern stalker installed, und gleich bis 16uhr gezockt, 2std schlaf nun wieder arbeit ;(

aber so geiles spiel^^ich mein grafik und setting sind ja shcon mal hammer, aber mit den ganzen mods, die ja volle entwickler unterstüzung haben, ist die ki um welten verbessert worden, is sau schwer jetzt^^

sonst....
wenn man von nem (realtime) 5mins auftrag zurück kommt ist alles in dem ruinendorf/versteck etc idyllisch und wie immer....beim 4ten mal oder sonst wann ---is ja nichts gescriptet---liegen überall tote stalker und militärs rum, weil die vom nahen militär stützpunkt 3(ingame) stds vorher mitn heli das gebiet überflogen sind, und meinten sie müssen mal wieder bisschen klarstellen wer das sagen hat....

oder ich pirsch mich grad in der dämmerung an so ein banditen lager ran,ums auszuheben fürne Q, wo zufällig auch n stalker sich rumtreibt, den ich umlegen muss, weil er sich als handelsvertreter ausgibt für meinen main Qgeber, dem das nat nicht taugt. ich kauer also neben nem gebüsch und obse durchs fernglas wie das dort aussieht....wievile/gewehre oder nur pistolen usw.....da greift plötzlich ein rudel hunde v 2 seiten die banditen an !!! nachdem ein paar hunde tot sind, und ihr (anscheinend anführer) psy hund auch, verzieht sich der rest der meute wieder....aaaaber die haben meinen stalker totgebissen-->meine Q erledigt^^geilo
das lager musste ich trotzdem noch ausheben, aber das war um einiges einfacher dann ggg 

jetzt sitz ich grad mit kaum ammo unter agroprom, und mit dem invadr mod schiessen diemich so schnell nieder^^naja muss ich mich heute ind er früh dann reinhängen gg


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (6. März 2008)

thank you


----------



## Schleppel (6. März 2008)

hm?^^ka kann ich hier auf der arbeit nich anschaun^^

was anderes: hab mir grad das zutrittsprotokol von gestern angesehen.....da war ein _Leroy_  Gast in unserem Hause....muahahahaha


----------



## Dragonsdeath (6. März 2008)

och nööö hab das verpasst mit dem taurenrennen auf giga will auuch mitmachen aber naja zu spät-.-
udn was macht ihr so???^^

Edit: @This is Sparta das vid is cool^^ n1 abgeschossen xDD


----------



## Lurock (6. März 2008)

Ich guck den Giga-Mist, ich hoffe ja das der Server endgültig abkackt, mal schaun was sie dann machen...


----------



## Dragonsdeath (6. März 2008)

jo mal schauen aber wenn ich das richtig sehe führt phil xDD

Edit: jawoll seite 450 geöffnet^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (6. März 2008)

hmm der hat doch net geführt naja war lustig xDD
bin dann erstma off cya und gn8 leutz


----------



## Dannie (6. März 2008)

ich war dabei soooo viele xD hat spaß gemacht und cYA


----------



## Lurock (7. März 2008)

Bin dann auch mal weg! Gn8!


----------



## Dragonsdeath (8. März 2008)

hey leute was los heut noch null posts-.-
kommt schon ihr könnt doch net alle soo beschäftigt sein das ihr buffed vergesst xDD


----------



## chopi (8. März 2008)

hab mein neues ui gemacht...und bin nicht wirklich zufrieden...
//edit: das ist des neue: http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/ewdf00x1/...0808_002138.jpg


----------



## Dragonsdeath (8. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hab mein neues ui gemacht...und bin nicht wirklich zufrieden...
> //edit: das ist des neue: http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/ewdf00x1/...0808_002138.jpg


hmm also ich find es ist schick aufgebaut^^ ich würde mich zwar net zurechtfinden weil ich es net gemacht habe aber es sieht doch schon ganz n1 aus^^


----------



## chopi (8. März 2008)

ich find mich auch nicht wirklich zurecht noch...
ach und komm doch ins irc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (8. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich find mich auch nicht wirklich zurecht noch...
> ach und komm doch ins irc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol das gut sich im eigenen UI net zurecht zu finden xDD
was ist das IRC???^^


----------



## chopi (8. März 2008)

naja es ist noch recht neu^^ (1h) also weis ich nicht,wo die knöpfe sind^^

irc ist n chat room,in dem buffed seinen channel hat


----------



## Dragonsdeath (8. März 2008)

aso^^
wie komm ich darein??^^


----------



## chopi (8. März 2008)

haste firefox?
ja:lad dir chatzilla runter
nein:lad dir Mirc runter


----------



## Dragonsdeath (8. März 2008)

jo hab ich^^
gut bin dabei es zu loaden

Edit: so runtergeladen un nu???^^


----------



## chopi (8. März 2008)

geh rein
klick auf "quakenet"
las es kurz durchlaufen
schreib */join #buffed.de* rein


----------



## Dragonsdeath (8. März 2008)

ahh super danke^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (8. März 2008)

so bin denn auch mal wech war en krasser tag heut bis morschen leutz gn8


----------



## Minastirit (8. März 2008)

tach leuuuuteeeee noch wer hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (8. März 2008)

Nabend...gerade sind die Gäste weg. Haben ein paar DvDs geguckt.


----------



## Minastirit (8. März 2008)

cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich farm atm grad bergbau und kuk nebendrann nen film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 my 2nd bildschirm


----------



## K0l0ss (8. März 2008)

Hab heute zum 2ten mal Ghost Rider geguckt. Ich find den Film geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und jetzt brauch ich diesen Song...O.o..: Spiderbait - Ghost Riders in the sky


----------



## DockZock (8. März 2008)

*Gähn* Ich glaube ich mache heut durch. *g* Call of Duty 4 macht mich süchtiger als World of Warcraft. X(


----------



## Cyress (8. März 2008)

Ich glaube ich klinke mich hier mal ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So nachts alleine ohne wen zu reden kann ganz schön öde werden. Und ich bin atm nicht in der Stimmung ins Bett zu gehen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2008)

und wieder eine Nacht die drauf gehen wird, diesmal dank Ultima Online *auf die Uhr blinzel* wenigstens leuchten meine Tasten


----------



## Minastirit (8. März 2008)

immer noch ned 300 bei bergbau .. doofe vorkommen spawnen nicht so wie ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. März 2008)

es is 22:11 und hier is nix los...
da bin ich eine woche ma nich im land und alles verkommt hier


----------



## Dannie (8. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 joa die beiden deppen sind nicht da glaub lurock ist tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


°husT°


----------



## riesentrolli (8. März 2008)

tja
und nun?


----------



## K0l0ss (8. März 2008)

Jeah...gerade mal Beverly Hills Cop geguckt. Geht noch was?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (8. März 2008)

kp ich skill gerade bergbau auf 150xDD


----------



## riesentrolli (8. März 2008)

ma sehen evtl noch party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

moin mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (8. März 2008)

mhm glaub ich hör auf mit wow ... is sowas von langweilig

-auf twinken keinen bock
-pvp hab isch durch arena top siele findet man keinen anschluss mehr 
-pve sowieso net
-rp ... sag ich nichts zu 

i wie gamelig ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (8. März 2008)

spätestens mit wotlk fängste doch eh wieder an^^


----------



## Dannie (8. März 2008)

deswegen spiele ich auch überhpt nur noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


spätestens bei WAR hör ich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. März 2008)

ich glaub ich werd höchstens ma age of conan oder mythos antesten


----------



## chopi (8. März 2008)

bin auch da aber ziemlich gelangweilt...*staub wegwisch*jo der nachtschwärmer ist ziemlich runtergekommen *aufräum*


----------



## riesentrolli (8. März 2008)

nacktputzen?


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

ich steig auch auf WAR um,weil ich Massenkrieg bestreiten will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (8. März 2008)

mhytos werd ich mir auch holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is glaub ich ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. März 2008)

ich persönlich warte auf the agency...hört sich nicht nach 08/15 scheisse an...


----------



## chopi (8. März 2008)

ach und kommt doch ind irc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (anleitung seite vorher)


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich persönlich warte auf the agency...hört sich nicht nach 08/15 scheisse an...


ich dachte du willst auf WAR spielen?!


----------



## chopi (8. März 2008)

naja,vllt,aber es ist doch nur wow mit 2-3 weniger pve features und 2-3 mehr pvp features


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

<-------- ist im IRC


----------



## riesentrolli (8. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ach und kommt doch ind irc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also wenn ich von mirc.de das 6.3 ding laden und dann öffnen will meckert a aquared, weil es malware erkannt haben will. is da was dran oder is es einfach nur verdammt pingelig?


----------



## chopi (8. März 2008)

ach ka ich bin mit chatzilla drinne und klappt


----------



## riesentrolli (8. März 2008)

aber 2 seiten vorher verbreiten mensch solle mirc nehmen xD


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

les dir mal den blog von Zam durch


----------



## -MH-Elron (8. März 2008)

Abend auch...


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Abend auch...


hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (8. März 2008)

Hier steppt auch nicht gerade der Bär...Mist, da macht man nen Nerdabend und in keinem Forum ist was los


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

komm in den IRC!!!


----------



## -MH-Elron (8. März 2008)

Mein Stammchannel lastet mich schon aus^^...


----------



## Dannie (8. März 2008)

°ankurbel° 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mag den smyli ^^


----------



## -MH-Elron (8. März 2008)

There is just one true king!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. März 2008)

Nabend ihr Süßen


----------



## -MH-Elron (8. März 2008)

nabend!


----------



## chopi (8. März 2008)

abend pussy


----------



## riesentrolli (8. März 2008)

moin


----------



## Lurock (8. März 2008)

Raus mit der Sprache, was wird hier gespielt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

moin uschi^^


----------



## chopi (8. März 2008)

jácks,n tipp zu deiner sig:
mach ma aus dem weiss die farbe des forumhintergrund´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finde sieht dann besser aus


----------



## Lurock (8. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> jácks,n tipp zu deiner sig:
> mach ma aus dem weiss die farbe des forumhintergrund´s
> 
> 
> ...


Und mach das ganze Green Day-Zeug weg, dann siehts noch besser aus!


----------



## chopi (8. März 2008)

lurock,deine zieht nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach was anderes unerlaubtes


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Und mach das ganze Green Day-Zeug weg, dann siehts noch besser aus



EXTRA NICHT!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (8. März 2008)

aloha leutz


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

halluuu


----------



## chopi (8. März 2008)

im irc ist grad die scheisse am dampfen


----------



## Lurock (8. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> lurock,deine zieht nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ein Bild von dir? Dann werden dutzende Leute traumatisiert...


----------



## riesentrolli (8. März 2008)

moin


----------



## Dragonsdeath (8. März 2008)

was treibst ihr denn so schönes??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (8. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> im irc ist grad die scheisse am dampfen


ach stimmt da wollt ich ja noch rein danke chopi^^


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> was treibst ihr denn so schönes???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rubbeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> rubbeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lotto-Los?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (8. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> rubbeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


n1n1 xDD
kann ich mit machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> n1n1 xDD
> kann ich mit machen
> 
> 
> ...


klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (8. März 2008)

suppi^^
.
.
.
.
nur wo fang ich an??? vorne oda hinten???
.
.
.
.
hmm naja hauptsache ich gewinn was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (8. März 2008)

hmm lol nix mehr los hier alle im irc am spammen


naja hauptsache es wird iwo gespammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (8. März 2008)

*Hust*


----------



## chopi (8. März 2008)

elron komm zu uns


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. März 2008)

ja werde ein teil von uns^^

EDIT: jahhh nächste seite aufgemacht^^


----------



## riesentrolli (9. März 2008)

wir haben cookies


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

Wir sind die Fortschrittarianer!


----------



## chopi (9. März 2008)

duden?
die Fortschrittarianer...ianer...ianer...er...er


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> duden?
> die Fortschrittarianer...ianer...ianer...er...er


Omg, du hast dich grad geoutet, als jmd der keine Simpsons guckt! Steinigt ihn!


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. März 2008)

ähhmmm das ICH keine simpsons guck behalt ich dann mal für mich nech^^


----------



## riesentrolli (9. März 2008)

nananana angeln!


----------



## chopi (9. März 2008)

ich hab doch heute noch simpsons geschaut oO die folge,wo die eine tante n kind will


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nananana angeln!


Woooow, du? Warum ausgerechnet du? Jetzt kann ich dich gar nicht mehr nicht leiden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sollten wir uns küssen um das Eis zu brechen?


----------



## -MH-Elron (9. März 2008)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## riesentrolli (9. März 2008)

erst nachdem wir ein paar bohnen gesammelt haben dann aber um so heftiger


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> erst nachdem wir ein paar bohnen gesammelt haben dann aber um so heftiger


Hihi... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Woooow, du? Warum ausgerechnet du? Jetzt kann ich dich gar nicht mehr nicht leiden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ohh gott
ich bin mal kurz auf klo mein mittag macht grad bergsteigen in meinem hals


----------



## -MH-Elron (9. März 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> ja werde ein teil von uns^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



??


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. März 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hübsches bild aber ich verstehe gerade net ganz was du mir dameit sagen willst^^
(is ja schon spät)


----------



## -MH-Elron (9. März 2008)

Ihr versucht mich in den IRC zu locken, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Ihr versucht mich in den IRC zu locken, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää! Nur ein bisschen....


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. März 2008)

JAAAHH^^
willst da etwa net rein???
wir sind doch alle ganz lieb xDD


----------



## -MH-Elron (9. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää! Nur ein bisschen....



Dafür ist seit gut 10 Jahren mehr als etwas Candy nötig...naja, es sein denn ihr tut es auf irgendwas drauf...sowas zum Beispiel : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. März 2008)

booaaahh krass die sieht aus wie die von gestern xDD


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> booaaahh krass die sieht aus wie die von gestern xDD


Dacht ich auch grad...


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dacht ich auch grad...


tja da war ich aber schneller^^
war se wohl länger bei mir^^


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> tja da war ich aber schneller^^
> war se wohl länger bei mir^^


Wie kommste dadrauf, vllt war da ja auch dabei....


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. März 2008)

o gott dann weiß ich was ich da gestern gespürt habe 
und ich dachte das war einbildung
*schnell hände wasch*^^


----------



## -MH-Elron (9. März 2008)

Pff...erlaubt ist was gefällt...


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> o gott dann weiß ich was ich da gestern gespürt habe
> und ich dachte das war einbildung
> *schnell hände wasch*^^


Nene, das Stück Kuchen war schon echt, aber keine Sorge ich nehms dir nicht übel!


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Pff...erlaubt ist was gefällt...


Das hab ich schonmal wo gelesen!!!!! Jetzt weiß ich auf welcher Seite du gestern um 22:14:9 Uhr gewesen bist!


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nene, das Stück Kuchen war schon echt, aber keine Sorge ich nehms dir nicht übel!


puuhh gut^^
und ich dachte schon


----------



## -MH-Elron (9. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das hab ich schonmal wo gelesen!!!!! Jetzt weiß ich auf welcher Seite du gestern um 22:14:9 Uhr gewesen bist!



Gott sei Dank...ich kann mich nämlich beim besten Willen nicht erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. März 2008)

^^
ach elron wo bleibste eig oda biste schon drin???


----------



## -MH-Elron (9. März 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> ^^
> ach elron wo bleibste eig oda biste schon drin???



Wie ich vorhin schon sagt, ich bin schon mit meinem StammIrc + Forum ausgelastet^^


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Wie ich vorhin schon sagt, ich bin schon mit meinem StammIrc + Forum ausgelastet^^


Ich denke Frauen haben diese besondere Fähigkeit, Multitasking oder so...


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. März 2008)

aso hab ich überlesen^^
naja das stammirc haste doch fast imemr an oder wird doch langsam langwilig xDD
wechsel doch einfach mal man muss doch auch neue sachen kennen lernen^^


----------



## -MH-Elron (9. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Frauen







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich denke Frauen haben diese besondere Fähigkeit, Multitasking oder so...


davon hab ich auch schon ma gehört aber ich dachte das wär en mytos wie der weiblich orgasmus xDD


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast was gegen Frauen? oO



Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> davon hab ich auch schon ma gehört aber ich dachte das wär en mytos wie der weiblich orgasmus xDD


Tja, Leute wie du denken, der weibl. Orgasmus sei ein Mythos...


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. März 2008)

ich habe leider noch nicht das glück gehabt zu erfahren ob es den weiblichen orgasmus gibt oder net xDD


----------



## -MH-Elron (9. März 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> ich habe leider noch nicht das glück gehabt zu erfahren ob es den weiblichen orgasmus gibt oder net xDD



Es gibt ihn nicht...aber manche faken ihn besser als andere...


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> ich habe leider noch nicht das glück gehabt zu erfahren ob es den weiblichen orgasmus gibt oder net xDD


Tja, ich könnte es dir sagen....


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. März 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Es gibt ihn nicht...aber manche faken ihn besser als andere...


das glaub ich gerne (hab ja schon genug vids gesehen xDD)



Lurock schrieb:


> Tja, ich könnte es dir sagen....


könntest du oda tust dus???^^


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> könntest du oda tust dus???^^


Ich könnte es tun...


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. März 2008)

aso schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (9. März 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> aso schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falls dir sowas mal widerfahren sollte, mach einfach einen auf Bruce, verstell deine Stimme und sag "Uoh..Drama, Drama, Drama!" und fang dann an zu heulen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. März 2008)

LOL kk werd ich mir mekren^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. März 2008)

so time too say goodbye der schlaf übermannt mich bis morschen meine ladys^^


----------



## -MH-Elron (9. März 2008)

N8!


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

Gn8 Erdlinge! Ich bin auch mal weg.


----------



## -MH-Elron (9. März 2008)

n8 auch...


----------



## -MH-Elron (9. März 2008)

Keiner mehr da?


----------



## maggus (9. März 2008)

Ich bin grade nach Hause gekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (9. März 2008)

Spass gehabt?


----------



## maggus (9. März 2008)

Nein, ich war der Fahrer und musste den ganzen Abend mit ansehen, wie sich alle Literweise hinter die Binde kippen .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (9. März 2008)

Das is bitter...naja, noch ist der Abend ja nicht zuende^^


----------



## maggus (9. März 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Das is bitter...naja, noch ist der Abend ja nicht zuende^^



Allerdings.. Aber wenn ich jetzt schon daran denke, wie viel Arbeit morgen auf mich wartet.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Leben als Freiberufler ist alles andere als geregelt..

Naja, ich troll mich wohl ins Bett, zum zocken hab ich jetzt auch keine Lust mehr..


----------



## -MH-Elron (9. März 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Allerdings.. Aber wenn ich jetzt schon daran denke, wie viel Arbeit morgen auf mich wartet..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na super, da trifft man mal einen, der das selbe Schicksal teilt und der hat dann nicht vorgearbeitet um wenigstens Sonntags frei zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (9. März 2008)

*Gähn again*


----------



## riesentrolli (9. März 2008)

lasset mich das gespamme zum 2. mal in folge eröffnen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. März 2008)

Ich mag dein Avatar genausowenig, wie den davor.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (9. März 2008)

och verdammt! alles falsch gemacht^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> och verdammt! alles falsch gemacht^^



Hehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was haben wir für ein Thema?


----------



## chopi (9. März 2008)

meine raidgrp...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> meine raidgrp...



Na das kann ja was werden, sind es Noobs?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (9. März 2008)

würden profis chopi inne raid ini mitnehmen?^^


----------



## chopi (9. März 2008)

sofern du nicht im irc bist,nochmal hier

wir sind einmal gewiped,aber nur wegen nem cd von tank/healer ka mehr
der tank geht
der 2tank geht
n dd geht daraufhin
heiler...
alle

fertig war der kararaid,der nur aus paar trashmobs bestand


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sofern du nicht im irc bist,nochmal hier
> 
> wir sind einmal gewiped,aber nur wegen nem cd von tank/healer ka mehr
> der tank geht
> ...



Rofl.... in Kara? xD


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

Nabönd


----------



## chopi (9. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> fertig war der *kara*raid,der nur aus paar trashmobs bestand






VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Rofl.... in Kara? xD



ne in kara-.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ne in kara-.-



Das war eher als "Wie kann man in Kara whipen?" gemeint.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du musst wohl noch älter werden...


----------



## chopi (9. März 2008)

ach jetzt seh ich die ironie >.-
naja wir waren größtenteils blaueq,aber das wars nicht
die schuld war(er hat e zugegeben) vom jäger aus.sein pet war auf aggro aus


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das war eher als "Wie kann man in Kara whipen?" gemeint.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das nehm ich dir jetzt übel! Ich habs nämlich verstanden!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. März 2008)

Lese das Wort "DU" und du wirst sehen, das ich Chopi damit meinte, du alte Kalkleiste! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lese das Wort "DU" und du wirst sehen, das ich Chopi damit meinte, du alte Kalkleiste!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du alter Fußpilz! Das war anders gemeint! Und zwar hast du Chopi zu verstehen gegeben, dass
in seinem Alter nichts fähig ist, das zu kapieren, aber Chopi ist älter als ich! Und ich habs verstanden!
Und du hast mich damit beleidigt!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du alter Fußpilz! Das war anders gemeint! Und zwar hast du Chopi zu verstehen gegeben, dass
> in seinem Alter nichts fähig ist, das zu kapieren, aber Chopi ist älter als ich! Und ich habs verstanden!
> Und du hast mich damit beleidigt!



Das war auf SEIN Verständnis der geschriebenen Schrift augelegt!


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das war auf SEIN Verständnis der geschriebenen Schrift augelegt!


Ja sag das doch!

Btw: "geschriebene Schrift" Rofl!


----------



## Minastirit (9. März 2008)

kara wipen .. lol

btw hi @vb/lurock/chopi/rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> btw hi @vb/lurock/chopi/rest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hi @ Du!


----------



## Minastirit (9. März 2008)

juhu ich bekomm nen hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 need entlich lvl 70 .. aber ne noch 6 lvl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> juhu ich bekomm nen hi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wtf? Mit dem neuen Char? Get a life, sucker!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (9. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mag den smili 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. März 2008)

was los?


----------



## Minastirit (9. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wtf? Mit dem neuen Char? Get a life, sucker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit meinem Warlock .. jap ^^

also nummer 3 so +/- natürlich neben den paar 50er die ich noch hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ahja und shcon 31leute auf meiner : TO KILL LIST .. ^^


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

So wenig los hier...


----------



## Minastirit (9. März 2008)

darum hab ich ja auch so schnell gelvlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nix los = mehr lvlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. März 2008)

Levlen ist soo langweilig .. 5 3 s-f s-f s-4 down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

Nänä! Anders: Mehr lvln = Nix los hier!
Würdet ihr net lvln wärs hier voll!


----------



## Minastirit (9. März 2008)

syr aber auf eigene posts antworten ist langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (9. März 2008)

Nabend Mädels...was geht so?!


----------



## Minastirit (9. März 2008)

Bin Mal Off cyA mädelZ Xd


----------



## K0l0ss (9. März 2008)

Schlaf gut und so...


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

Nabend K0l0ss und Tschö Minas!


----------



## chopi (9. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nabend K0l0ss und Tschö Minas!


----------



## K0l0ss (9. März 2008)

Saison ist vrobei...ich geb ne Runde aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PROST




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

SOS! Saufen ohne Sinn! Juhuuu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (9. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...so kann mans auch nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ...so kann mans auch nehmen.
> ...


Jo, von was für ner Saison hast du gefaselt?


----------



## K0l0ss (9. März 2008)

Meine zweite und somit letzte Saison in der mu16 meines Basketballvereins ist vorbei. Heute war das letzte Spiel. Nach den Ferien, die ja in einer Woche beginnen, bin ich mu18.


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Meine zweite und somit letzte Saison in der mu16 meines Basketballvereins ist vorbei. Heute war das letzte Spiel. Nach den Ferien, die ja in einer Woche beginnen, bin ich mu18.


Uuuuh, GZ Großer!


----------



## K0l0ss (9. März 2008)

Danke mein Dicker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

Bin mal weg, Gn8 und so!


----------



## Taikunsun (9. März 2008)

na was los hier


----------



## K0l0ss (9. März 2008)

Nachti Lurock und nabend Taikunsun


----------



## Taikunsun (9. März 2008)

nabend


----------



## K0l0ss (9. März 2008)

Joa, hier ist so einiger maßen nix mehr los...


----------



## Taikunsun (9. März 2008)

schade naja ich hab kein bock morgen in die schule zu gehen wer will für mich gehen ?^^


----------



## K0l0ss (9. März 2008)

Ich geh selber...hm...und abends dann ins Kino...8 Blickwinkel läuft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (9. März 2008)

ah hehe^^ und den film kenn ich nicht^^


----------



## riesentrolli (9. März 2008)

ich hatte meinen letzten schultag letzte woche freitag. und das obwohl ich erst seit freitag ferien hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (9. März 2008)

grrr ich hab erst ab 17


----------



## riesentrolli (9. März 2008)

tja studienfahrt ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (9. März 2008)

8 Blickwinkel

Hab ich als Trailer bei Sweeny Todd gesehen.


----------



## Taikunsun (9. März 2008)

tja hab ich alles noch vor mir ^^ aber naja noch 1 woche wo ich nur meine klasse sehen muss^^


----------



## K0l0ss (9. März 2008)

Jo...eine Woche dann Ferien.


----------



## Taikunsun (9. März 2008)

naja leider hab ich dann ein praktikum aber besser als schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (9. März 2008)

Was machst du denn als Praktikum? Ich hatte inner Bäckerei gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (9. März 2008)

Elektroniker


----------



## Foertel (9. März 2008)

hac, die Sorgen der Jugend,  aber naja, noch eine woche Arbeit dann kommt mein Urlaub ^^

Und immo bin ich schlecht gelaunt weil ich mir meinen Rechner abgeschossen habe und jetzt WoW + BC + Patches neu draufmachen darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (9. März 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> Elektroniker



Hätte ich auch gemacht, wenn ich die Erlaubnis bekommen hätte nach England zu fahren, das war dann aber etwas zu weit weg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (9. März 2008)

hehe^^ england ist dann doch etwas weit weg


----------



## K0l0ss (9. März 2008)

Jap, sagte meine Schule auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (9. März 2008)

hehe^^


----------



## riesentrolli (9. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Was machst du denn als Praktikum? Ich hatte inner Bäckerei gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so richtig schön mit mitten inner nacht aufstehen?


----------



## K0l0ss (9. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> so richtig schön mit mitten inner nacht aufstehen?



Joa...zu Fuß waren es 15 Minuten hin. Also bin ich immer so um 3.15 aufgestanden, weil ich 4.00 da sein musste, Samstags musste ich schon um 3.30 anfangen.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. März 2008)

nix für mich glaub ich


----------



## Taikunsun (9. März 2008)

naja ich lass euch dann allein ich geh dann ins bett oder schau noch bissel tv oder komme später wieder online gn8^^


----------



## riesentrolli (9. März 2008)

gn8 Taikunsun


----------



## riesentrolli (10. März 2008)

ich sach dann auch ma gn8 und verabschiede mich ins bett


----------



## Foertel (10. März 2008)

Und wenn er nicht gestorben ist Updated er noch immer....


----------



## Ollav (10. März 2008)

21:00 !!

GoGoGo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

Nabend Pussy!


----------



## Dannie (10. März 2008)

ich beginne mal hiermit :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

Das ist mittlerweile uralt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. März 2008)

ZAM sieht da so hammer aus. xD

ZAM ich will ein Kind von dir!!!


----------



## Dannie (10. März 2008)

aber immer noch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich glaub ich lach die in 30 Jahren noch aus wenn ich das sehe und zeig das meinen Kindern


----------



## Ollav (10. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das ist mittlerweile uralt...



Bei dir ist aber schnell etwas URalt ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

Ach übrigens mein neues Motto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (10. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach übrigens mein neues Motto:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei 4,5k Posts glauben wir dir das auch aufs Wort   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

och ich find das auch ganz ok,bin auch dafür,dass das stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> och ich find das auch ganz ok,bin auch dafür,dass das stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja mein Kleiner, das kann ja noch dauern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. März 2008)

Kiddies!!!


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

hose runter,bosskillcounter-vergleich


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Kiddies!!!


Diskussion?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (10. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Kiddies!!!



Die richtige Wortwahl wäre gewesen: Spammer!!!111elf


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

nein wir spammen nicht,da wir uns streng ans topic halten


----------



## Ollav (10. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> nein wir spammen nicht,da wir uns streng ans topic halten



genau nur von 21 - 6 uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

Poooogooooo!


----------



## Dannie (10. März 2008)

°ein bischen antreiben um das eis zu brechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ° 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

Hat jmd zufällig ein Bild auf dem ein Mensch einen auf "Merk dir das!" oder "Wichtig!" macht?
So in etwa: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Ollav (10. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hat jmd zufällig ein Bild auf dem ein Mensch einen auf "Merk dir das!" oder "Wichtig!" macht?
> So in etwa:
> 
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es mit dem hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nette Idee... gibts den auch in klein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Habs schon, danke!


----------



## Ollav (10. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nette Idee... gibts den auch in klein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bestimmt.

Google Bilder -> Suchbegriff: i want you


----------



## valhe (10. März 2008)

oder die supernanny googeln , die hat "die Fingertechnik" schlecht hin


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

Waah, meine sexy Signatur!


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

*wind mach*

was stinkt hier so?


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

Ooops, sry, das war ich...


----------



## Dannie (10. März 2008)

bin panan cYa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

Ciao Muchacho!


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

tschö mit 3,14


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

We need a new issue! Wie wärs mit Sodomie?


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

sei mal genauer...mit welchem tier stellst dus dier denn grad vor? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

Wie wärs mit dem legendären Foren-Elch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

wer hatte denn eigentlich mit dem gesündigt? du oder VB


----------



## Foertel (10. März 2008)

Sagt ma, is euer WoW kaputt oder so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wer hatte denn eigentlich mit dem gesündigt? du oder VB


Omg, dass du dir sowas nicht merken kannst... tzzzz


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Sagt ma, is euer WoW kaputt oder so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jep...


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

ne,aber ich hab atm null bock auf das stupide gefarme...ich will n neues spiel...


----------



## Foertel (10. März 2008)

Mach eins, man bin ich froh das ich eure Probleme (aus offensichtlichen Gründen) nicht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ne,aber ich hab atm null bock auf das stupide gefarme...ich will n neues spiel...


Ich will WAR spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

war ist doch auch das selbe mit 2features weniger im pve und 2mehr im pvp...


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> war ist doch auch das selbe mit 2features weniger im pve und 2mehr im pvp...


Stimmt, spielen wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

kommt ma alle ins irc,dann muss lurock seine "witze" nicht 2ml bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> kommt ma alle ins irc,dann muss lurock seine "witze" nicht 2ml bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (10. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na Signatur kaputt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Oh ne doch nicht ...


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Na Signatur kaputt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lol...


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol...


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

Thema, wir brauchen ein Thema!


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

noxiel flamen


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> noxiel flamen


Hohohoho! Pöööser Puuube!


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

Lurock>	afklo
Lurock>	soo, mission erfüllt

wollte ich nur mal öffentlich machen


----------



## Ollav (10. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Lurock>	afklo
> Lurock>	soo, mission erfüllt
> 
> wollte ich nur mal öffentlich machen



Oho!
Endlich neue Staffel!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn7UqB_81uU

Und mal wieder super gelungen das eingedeutschte Intro!


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Oho!
> Endlich neue Staffel!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn7UqB_81uU
> 
> Und mal wieder super gelungen das eingedeutschte Intro!



One Piece ist plöd!


----------



## Ollav (10. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> One Piece ist plöd!



Ist es nicht !


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

kommt´s auf rtl2??


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Ist es nicht !


Ist es doch!



chopi schrieb:


> kommt´s auf rtl2??


RTLII ist auch plöd!


----------



## Ollav (10. März 2008)

RTL II ist plöd ja, deswegen schaut man sich sowas nicht dort an!


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

wo zieht dus dir den rein?
LINK,AUCH WENN ILLEGAL^^
btw,intro ist seht gut finde ich


----------



## Ollav (10. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wo zieht dus dir den rein?
> LINK,AUCH WENN ILLEGAL^^
> btw,intro ist seht gut finde ich



Es gibt genug Donwloadportale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Früher gabs dazu mal Stage6, was aber abgeschafft wurde *protestier!*

Edit: Außerdem ist OnePiece der einzige Anime den man sich auch auf detusch anschauen kann, da kaum was geschnitten ist.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. März 2008)

das intro stinkt ab gegen


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

So, ich bin mal weg! Gn8 und so!


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

bye lurock,im irc haste dich ja so schnell verpisst


----------



## Ollav (10. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das intro stinkt ab gegen



hehe ^^
gut gemacht


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

ok,ich verabschiede mich auch,krieg den ungläubigen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ollav pm unzo


----------



## Ollav (10. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ok,ich verabschiede mich auch,krieg den ungläubigen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geb dir wenn ich zu Hause bin darauf ne Antwort, bin gerade @work.
Muss erstmal die genaue Bezeichnung raussuchen ^^


----------



## Noxiel (10. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Oho!
> Endlich neue Staffel!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn7UqB_81uU
> 
> Und mal wieder super gelungen das eingedeutschte Intro!



Ollav, du hast einen gut bei mir. Hätte ich deinen Kommentar nicht gelesen wäre die Ausstrahlung von One Piece Sang und Klanglos an mir vorbeigezogen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (10. März 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ollav, du hast einen gut bei mir. Hätte ich deinen Kommentar nicht gelesen wäre die Ausstrahlung von One Piece Sang und Klanglos an mir vorbeigezogen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja du irgendwie hab ich auch das nur aus zufall mitbekommen.

-> ja ich aute mich ich hab auf www.pokito.de nachgeschaut ^^ Aber die Info wars eigentlich wert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (10. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

one pice intro auf deutsch ist so wie blizz + deutsch ..

auf nach sturmwind ^^


----------



## Ollav (11. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> one pice intro auf deutsch ist so wie blizz + deutsch ..
> 
> auf nach sturmwind ^^



Die Intros von OnePiece sind immerhin besser übersetzt als so manch andere Intros


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

stimmt auch wieder .. 
aber finds auf englisch torzdem besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



s8xy n4mi 4tW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit sagt gute nacht: CyA


----------



## Ollav (11. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> stimmt auch wieder ..
> aber finds auf englisch torzdem besser
> 
> 
> ...



Klar ist das meiste auf englisch besser, aber die deutsche Fassung von OnePiece brauch sich auf jeden Fall nicht so verstecken wie Beispielsweise die deutsche Fassung von Naruto.

Cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. März 2008)

da hier ja nix mehr los is verabschiede ich mich auch ma
baba


----------



## noratelle (11. März 2008)

Ich geh schlafen und hab niemanden im rl dem ich gute nacht sagen könnte. xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Deswegen muss ich mich hier mal abreagieren.
GUTE NACHT


----------



## Foertel (11. März 2008)

Ich muss auch endlich ins Bett, soll doch heute früh arbeiten x.X


----------



## Ollav (11. März 2008)

Boa verdammte Spätschicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (11. März 2008)

Noch jemand da ?


----------



## claet (11. März 2008)

Welche Existenzberechtigung hat der Nachtschwärmer Thread vor einem Morgens-Buffer Thread?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich will doch nur gleichberechtigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (11. März 2008)

Wahrscheinlich eine ganze einfache: ein reiner Spam-Thread reicht. Oo

Sonst könnte man ja für jedes Thema a la "Schüler die grad ne Freistunde haben" oder "Leute die aufgrund Krankheit heute zuhause sind" etc nen neuen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## claet (11. März 2008)

ja gut, aber dann werd ich diesen jetzt zu jeder tageszeit nutzen .. der is ja zeitlich  beschränkt und ich dachte ich lasse den nachtschwärmern ihren spaß

btw. ich warte noch immer auf ein bild von lurocks ex-freundin ;D


----------



## Ennia (11. März 2008)

lol claet, treib die mods mal lieber net zur weißglut ^^ lass den armen nachtschwärmern lieber ihren thread hier, die ham ja sonst nix (nicht mal tageslicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

btw. first post here 8) *proud*


----------



## claet (11. März 2008)

Es gibt in meinen Augen 3 Möglichkeiten:

a) ich bekomm meinem Morgens-Thread zurück
b) der Nachtschwärmer Thread wird auch für Unsinnig erklärt und geclosed
c) der Nachtschwärmer Thread wird zu einem Spamm-Thread für alle

Wieso dürfen leute die in der Spätschicht arbeiten Spammen und ich nicht?

Kennt ihr das AGG? *g*


----------



## Qonix (11. März 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Es gibt in meinen Augen 3 Möglichkeiten:
> 
> a) ich bekomm meinem Morgens-Thread zurück
> b) der Nachtschwärmer Thread wird auch für Unsinnig erklärt und geclosed
> ...


d) claet wird gebannt und alle seine Beiträge gelöscht


----------



## claet (11. März 2008)

ohje, das wär der weltuntergang für mich, bitte nicht!!


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Es gibt in meinen Augen 3 Möglichkeiten:
> 
> a) ich bekomm meinem Morgens-Thread zurück
> b) der Nachtschwärmer Thread wird auch für Unsinnig erklärt und geclosed
> ...


In meinen Augen gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:

1.) Du hältst dich an die Regeln und unterlässt das Posten außerhalb der gegebenen Zeit.
2.) Du machst weiter und wirst von einem Mod verwarnt/gebannt/angeschissen.

Wie kann so unfähig sein und sich nicht einmal an solche einfachen Regeln halten?!

Btw: Was willst von meiner Ex? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> In meinen Augen gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1.) Du hältst dich an die Regeln und unterlässt das Posten außerhalb der gegebenen Zeit.
> 2.) Du machst weiter und wirst von einem Mod verwarnt/gebannt/angeschissen.
> ...



sex ..^^

Also da steht nur zwischen 21 und 6uhr !!! 
In diesem Thread kann man nur dann "Spammen oder Diskutieren".
Dieser ist von den Mods auch genemigt ..

Btw bin für Möglichkeit 5
Kick ban ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (11. März 2008)

@ Lurock
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=415093

@ all
Ich stell die Frage nochmal explizit und bitte um eine explizite Antwort:

Warum darf nachts um 2 gespammt werden aber morgens um 12 nicht?

edit:
ich würd mich gerne an die regeln halten, aber leider wurde mein passender thread geschlossen.
desweiteren warte ich noch immer auf ne antwort vom entsprechenden mod auf meine pm, obwohl er danach definitiv on war..


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

Weils steht ..

DIESER THREAD sollte nur von 21 -6uhr benutzt werden. Damit es einen Sinn hat.

Ansonsten würd er FlameWarS heissen .. oder so

Ich mochte Mario noch nie richtig -.-


----------



## claet (11. März 2008)

und du verstehst nix, oder? oh mann .. peinlich


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

Ich versteh dich schon.. Nur wollen die Mods das nicht. 
UND ICH will nicht das der Thread hier geschlossen wird nur weil der eine am Morgen nicht Texten darf ..


----------



## claet (11. März 2008)

ich will auch nicht, dass der thread geschlossen wird, ich frage nur, warum darf dieser thread existieren, aber ein morgens thread nicht?

sag mir mal eine logische begründung


----------



## riesentrolli (11. März 2008)

sei froh, dass es einen thread gibt in dem du spammen kannst wie du willst. dass der nachtschwärmer nich geclosed wird ist ein enormes entgegenkommen der mods. und das liegt wohl zu einem großteil auch daran, dass das spammen zeitlich begrenzt ist. sonst würde allen der thread hier über die ohren wachsen.


----------



## claet (11. März 2008)

leider kann ich hier nicht spammen, weil ich nämlich um 6 uhr aufstehen muss

ich weiß nicht was an einem spamm thread so schlimm ist, was ist denn mit dem desktop thread? dem signatur thread? dem avatar thread?

sind die sinnvoll? oder spamm?

ein gott und die welt forum sollte offener sein find ich, gibt es denn sonst niemanden hier, dem so ein thread gefallen würde? wenn ich dann mit mir selber spamme können wir uns die diskussion eh sparen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich dachte dafür gäbs ne lobby, weil bei den threads die mal für ne std für spammen offen sind bevor sie geclosed werden immer so viele leute so einen großen spaß haben

edit:
danke trolli übrigens für die sachlichkeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit2:
mir is grad noch das beste beispiel überhaupt aufgefallen der "Was trinkt ihr beim zocken"-Thread..
hallo?! 11 Seiten lang 

pepsi
milch
wasser
bla bla


----------



## riesentrolli (11. März 2008)

ich glaub ein reiner und jederzeit offener spamthread würde hier jedem gefallen (except mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). allerdings soll in den threads über ein (produktives) thema gesprochen, diskutiert werden. das wäre in einem unbegrenzten spamthread nicht der fall.
und die von dir genannten threads sind meines erachtens produktiv. die user achten auf sig, ava oder desktop gestaltung und tauschen sich darüber aus wie sie es anders oder besser machen könnten. ein unbegrenzter spamthread würde zu nicht führen. von daher finde ich gut, dass der nachtschwärmer zeitlich begrenzt ist. und wer außerhalb der zeit spammen will sollte vllt in den irc channel gehen.
und ja der trink thread ist recht sinnlos allerdings stört er mich nich da es n bissl interessant is


----------



## claet (11. März 2008)

nargh, angesichts fehlender mitstreiter geb ich an dieser stelle auf ohne meine meinung zu ändern (*g*), danke trolli für deine argumentation, wenn weiter nur geflame gekommen wär, hätte ich nicht aufgeben können sondern hätte vermutlich angefangen dagegenzuhalten ..

dann lassen wir den thread jetzt halt bis 21 uhr ruhen und ich geb dann morgen früh wieder meinen senf zu anderen dingen hinzu

btw find ichs erbärmlich, ich hab jetzt 2 mal 2 verschiedene mods per pm angeschrieben und nie eine antwort bekommen, obwohl sie definitiv online waren danach. findet ihr nicht auch, dass es dazu gehört, dass ein mod einem user gegenüber 1 min investieren kann und erklären kann, warum er einen thread schließt wenn der user sachlich nachfragt und es halbwegs diskutabel ist?


----------



## Szyslak (11. März 2008)

claet schrieb:


> leider kann ich hier nicht spammen, weil ich nämlich um 6 uhr aufstehen muss
> 
> ich weiß nicht was an einem spamm thread so schlimm ist, was ist denn mit dem desktop thread? dem signatur thread? dem avatar thread?
> 
> ...


Nein, solch ein Thread würde nur denen gefallen, die auch in deinen genannten Spamthreads posten. Blätterst du durch wirst du feststellen, dass es immer wieder die Gleichen sind.
Solche Threads sind für die Leute die sich daran aufgeilen nach einer Woche 1000 Posts mehr auf dem Konto zu haben... Naja, jeder interpretiert und praktiziert Selbstbefriedigung anders...


----------



## claet (11. März 2008)

fandest du es jetzt sinnvoll dafür einen fullquote zu erstellen?

und wie willst du beurteilen ob ich nur wegen des postcounts poste oder ob mir die konversation einfach spaß macht?


----------



## Szyslak (11. März 2008)

Jop, der Fullquote war sinnvoll. Habe ja deinen oberen Beitrag gemeint und nicht den vor meinem.
Und wie man das beurteilen kann? Ganz einfach mal die Antworten durchlesen.
So far, wenn sonst nochwas ist -> PN 
Wir wollen doch nicht den Spamthread hier verschandeln.


----------



## Ollav (11. März 2008)

So mal wieder 21:00 Uhr vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und los gehts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

flame wars inc? .. XD

mir is langweilig -.- lvln suxx

so nun haben wa thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer findet das lvln abgeschaft werden sollte wenn man 1 70er hat^^

<-- ME


----------



## Ollav (11. März 2008)

Mach was für deine lvls *schmipf*
Ich vote eher dafür das es so ist wie DAoC damals (ohne Addons) .... 9 Monate bis lvl 50.
played ca. 120 Tage


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

ich hab schon nummer 3 nun der in 5 lvl auf 70 ist ..
irgendwann ist es langweilig -.-


----------



## Foertel (11. März 2008)

Dann gäbs Traffic oooooohne Ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDITH: Seite verguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

und das als holy pala ? ...


----------



## Ollav (11. März 2008)

Jeder wie er es will oder?
Ein Kollege von mir hat seinen Krieger von lvl 1 (naja gut 10) bis 60 damals in Deff Skillung gelvlt.


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

ja ok kenne auch heal priester von 1-70 .. der ging aber nur innis


----------



## K0l0ss (11. März 2008)

Nabend Mädels.


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

Nabend Pussys


----------



## K0l0ss (11. März 2008)

Lurock, hab ich dir eigentlich schonmal gesagt, dass ich deine Signatur mag?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

Ne, aber danke, ich mag sie auch!


----------



## Ollav (11. März 2008)

Und von dem ist der Typ da *unauffällig pfeif*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (11. März 2008)

@ ollav 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Oil of Olaf* 
Benutzen: Erhöht die Rüstung 1 Stunde lang um 50. Wächterelixier.


----------



## Ollav (11. März 2008)

Dannie schrieb:


> @ ollav
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja schauste mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub das droppte bei mir das erste mal vor dem Instanzeingang nach BRD.


----------



## Dannie (11. März 2008)

ne bekommst du fürn q auf lv 9 oder so ^^

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=1177

oder in uldaman bei olav...


----------



## Ollav (11. März 2008)

Dannie schrieb:


> ne bekommst du fürn q auf lv 9 oder so ^^
> 
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=1177
> 
> oder in uldaman bei olav...



Hm ok ... dann wurds mir dort wohl das erstmal im Chat gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ja schon ewig her


----------



## Dannie (11. März 2008)

so muss noch was Franze lernen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Tschau bin raus ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

cya ^^ hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

Egal bin ma off ... hf noch bei was auch immer macht ^^ ich wills gar ned wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

So, feddisch mit zocken ich schließ mich euch an!


----------



## Ollav (11. März 2008)

Haut rein ihr zwei, hab noch 3 Stunden arbeit vor mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

Das heißt du bist mindestens noch 3 Stunden on? ^^


----------



## Ollav (11. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das heißt du bist mindestens noch 3 Stunden on? ^^



Richtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Richtisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Süüba, dann sind wir schon 2.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. März 2008)

nabend!

heitert mich auf! ich hab kb ständig zu heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nabend!
> 
> heitert mich auf! ich hab kb ständig zu heilen
> 
> ...


Mir fällt grad irgendwie nichts witziges ein, tut mir Leid...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: Ein Thema über das man sich auslassen könnte, wär nice...


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

Ist denn niemand mehr da?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (11. März 2008)

ICh geh jetzt pennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab morgen immerhin Schule. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nacht und so...


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

Gn8 K0l0ss!


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

Na wenn hier nichts mehr los ist, bin ich auch mal weg! Gn8!


----------



## riesentrolli (12. März 2008)

ich bin raus gn8


----------



## Foertel (12. März 2008)

Ich bin dann auch ma raus

Und nebenbeim jaaah, man kann auch als HolyPala fun am leveln haben, Leveln heißt ja nicht Zwangsläufig Quests und Mobs killen, ich Level auch wenn ich Inis gehe ^^


----------



## Magicphacia (12. März 2008)

Jo.. also ich bin zwangsläufig ausgeschlafen durch schlechtes träumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab gemerkt heut is Mittwoch Frh.. mein Server is schon DOWN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 drausssen isses kalt und Regnet.. mein Süßer schläft friedlich und ich hab nix besseres zu tun.. als mich mal wieder den Foren richtig zu widmen.
Würd aber am liebsten einfach nur irgenwas InGame machen.. wie ich den Mittwoch dafür hasse.

LG 
Magic


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Nabend...


----------



## riesentrolli (12. März 2008)

moin zusammen


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Uuuh, ne neue Signatur... Besser als die alte, aber auch nicht das wahre...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

jo melde mich auch zum kampf


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Na dann, auf in die Schlacht um das Thema: Wallpaper! >.>


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

ok ich bringe mal meine argumene:
1.wall
2.paper


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Wooow, nicht schlecht!


----------



## K0l0ss (12. März 2008)

Shit, ich bin raus, schreib morgen ne Klausur...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nacht und so


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

viel lück und viel spaß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. März 2008)

GN8 zusammen


----------



## Foertel (12. März 2008)

Ich glaub ich geh zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Jetzt bin ich ganz allein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. März 2008)

angst?


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Klar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

ähm Luroc mal ne Frage, wo ist dein orc hin heute lief auf shat en gnom names luroc rum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edut sagt: ich aheb en k im namrn vergessen-.-


----------



## Noxiel (13. März 2008)

Wenn in einem Wald ein Ork umfällt, aber niemand da ist der es hört, gab es dann ein Geräusch?


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn in einem Wald ein Ork umfällt, aber niemand da ist der es hört, gab es dann ein Geräusch?


Ja, klar, warum?


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

ja, nach den physikalischen gesetzen schon da orcs aber eh nur stroh in der brine und fett sind, wird es wohl keins geben^^ aber wieso ist er umgefallen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ja, nach den physikalischen gesetzen schon da orcs aber eh nur stroh in der brine und fett sind, wird es wohl keins geben^^ aber wieso ist er umgefallen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Orks sind die besten! Außerdem:
Wenn ein dicker, dummer Elefant
bei dir umfällt macht er also keine Geräusch?
Na wenn das kein glaubhaftes Argument ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ja, nach den physikalischen gesetzen schon da orcs aber eh nur stroh in der brine und fett sind, wird es wohl keins geben^^ aber wieso ist er umgefallen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wegen eines schlauches zwergischen starkbieres


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

doch schon =) nur wer kann sagen das es ein geräscuh gab wenn keiner es gehöhrt hat und somit sagen kann das es ein geräusch gab wenn es wirklich ein geräusch gegeben hätte?  ja nach den gesetzen gab es ein geräusch  und ich mah keine orcs hauen mich immer kaputt, ich armer mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Soo Leute, ich bin mal weg! Gn8 und so...


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

Gute Nacht, bin auch mal weg, Schlaft gut =)


----------



## riesentrolli (13. März 2008)

bin wech
ich wünsche eine geruhsame nacht


----------



## meterpaffay (13. März 2008)

tach!


----------



## Foertel (13. März 2008)

Ich glaub ich geh auch langsam, schon viel zu spät und das wo ich nachher auf Arbeit fit sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

jah ich eröffne mal...warum aht das noch keienr gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. März 2008)

ka
müdigkeit vielleicht?


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

kann gut sein, biste müde Trolli? =)


----------



## riesentrolli (13. März 2008)

nö werd wohl gleich noma ig gehen war nur off weil mich das bg so aufgeregt hat. aber ich brauch ws marken dabei HASSE ich ws -.-


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2008)

tach leuz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (13. März 2008)

Nabend *in die Flasche schau*...WAS schon sooooooo spät?


----------



## Sweny (13. März 2008)

http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=1209



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2008)

jap .. lvl balken ankukt .. wtf so wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

Euch auch nochmal nen schönen abend^^ sch mal minas kann man irgentwei an dein fehlgeschlagenes programm kommen?^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=1209
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zomfg ...

deine sig hatte recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Euch auch nochmal nen schönen abend^^ sch mal minas kann man irgentwei an dein fehlgeschlagenes programm kommen?^^



welches? ^^


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

die Flash datei^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2008)

ok das gernzt die suche auf ca 300 dateien ein .. wleche?


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

ok. das fehlgeschlagene programm das du in dem flash thread erwähnt hast und das den rechner zum abturz zwingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2008)

das ist keien flash datei .. das ist ne .bat datei .. und davon hab ich auch ca 30 .. aber für was brauchst die^^


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

Hüstel 1April, aber werde nichts schlimmes damit anstellen =)

wäre aber sehr dankebar wenn ich die bekommen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith sagt: ein programm das ich falsch programmiert hab  das geht unendlich und nach ca 10min fuckt dein pc hab xD  <--genau das^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2008)

nix schlimmes ? den pc kannst du neu formatieren ... externe hd im a..

also für 1. april scherz no way .. sonst hast du schnell keine freunde mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

ok dachte da bricht nur der REchner ab  daas ist dann wirklich zu heftig^^

soll ja niemanden schaden nur verwirrung stiften


----------



## Thoor (13. März 2008)

ROFLMAO ich hasse giga-.- drecksgelagge wegen denen auf Frostmourne=(


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

achja heute ist ja donnerstag, was machen die denn gerade? =)


----------



## K0l0ss (13. März 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> ROFLMAO ich hasse giga-.- drecksgelagge wegen denen auf Frostmourne=(



owned...ich gimp gerade in ssc rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ok dachte da bricht nur der REchner ab  daas ist dann wirklich zu heftig^^
> 
> soll ja niemanden schaden nur verwirrung stiften



nur pc runterfahren kann man auch per netsend sofern das aktiviert ist .. ist ned schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


shutdown -i <ip>


----------



## Sweny (13. März 2008)

http://www.deezer.com/track/2839
<3


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2008)

*g*


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

Ihr armen, mache seid heute 10:54 Pause bis April, muss noch ne 7 Seite Sonderzeitung für ne Sculfaufgabe machen..worauf habe ich mich da nur eingelassen^^ 

wisst ihr ob man die blizzared schrift auch für word bwekommen kann?


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2008)

www.dafont.com <-- such ma da

ahja und bin off ^^


----------



## chopi (13. März 2008)

meld emich zur schlacht mit den mods \""(o.o)


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

Nacht Minas =) was'n los chopi?


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Nabend, ich bin auch mal wieder da...


----------



## K0l0ss (13. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nabend, ich bin auch mal wieder da...



Wey...alohahey dud. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Wey...alohahey dud.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na dude... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nabend, ich bin auch mal wieder da...


das nabend hat schon wer hier im forum,ich bringt 2p und das wieder da ziehts noch mal nach oben
7/10 punkten


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Lol.... Naja, was habt ihre heute so gemacht?


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

Geschlafen bis 12:00 mir mittag gemacht gelesen bis 15:00 und dann en bissel was im i-net angeschaut, nervt immernoch das stage6 down ist.


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Jo, stimmt, das Stage6 down ist nervt....
Naja, ich hab wie immer bis 7 Uhr morgens
gepennt, aufgestanden, gefrühstückt, gelesen,
telefoniert, gespammt, Saw geguckt, Saw II geguckt,
Saw III geguckt, Abend gegessen, Saw IV (Blue-ray) geguckt
und nu spamm ich wieder...


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

haste ne PS3?^^


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Jep, aber nur zum Filme gucken... hab keine Spiele... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

xD will auch en ps3 habe aber alles wieder für meien lycosa (tastatur) Essen Essen Spiele und sonstigem Kram ausgeben kann einfach net mit Geld umgehen^^


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

Moment gibs Saw IV schon als Blue Ray  habe ich was verpasst oO

Edith sgt:  ups  hätte e auch editieren können.


----------



## Foertel (13. März 2008)

Scheiß auf BlueRay und auf SAW kann ich auch dankend verzichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich lad mir grad die 2GB Trial Exe von SWG runter xD


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

OMG xD über torrent oder ist so ein schöner klich  es dauert noch  2 Tage 16 Stunfe und 40 Minuten Kästchen?^^


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

SWG wollt ich auch mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

Und was spricht dagegen? =)

Wisst ihr ob man mit Word 2007 so nen schicken news kasten wie dem aus den buffed heften machen kann? =)

mensh cih brauch mal nen admin hier^^


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Und was spricht dagegen? =)
> 
> Wisst ihr ob man mit Word 2007 so nen schicken news kasten wie dem aus den buffed heften machen kann? =)
> 
> mensh cih brauch mal nen admin hier^^


1. Die Downloadzeit der Trial-Version...
2. KA
3. Frag im offiziellen Buffed-Chat-Channel nach!


----------



## Méla23 (13. März 2008)

Oh mann, Windows neu aufgesetzt, und nun beim 2. WoW patch am installieren *kotz*


----------



## chopi (13. März 2008)

tut mir leid für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 1. Die Downloadzeit der Trial-Version...
> 2. KA
> 3. Frag im offiziellen Buffed-Chat-Channel nach!



ist auch net so wichtig^^  werde mir net soviel arbei machen=)

wollen wir hangman spielen? =)

REgeln: ich denke mir ein wort aus und editieren eure genannten buchstaben immer in minen post so das ihr sehen könnt welche ihr schon gesagt habt und den rest kennt ihr ja^^

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## chopi (13. März 2008)

qwertzuiopüäölkjhgfdsaayxcvbnm

*gewonnen*


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

ne ahst verloren beor die richtigen buchstaben war er schon tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. März 2008)

verdammt...und wer sagt in welcher reihenfolge ich die aufgesagt habe?
vllt habe ich gecheatet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

stimtm wahrscheinich muss ich von linkls nach rechts lesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  du hast gewonnen   damm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Kennt ihr das Löwenzahn-Theme? Obergeil!


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

öhm mneinte jetzt Peter Lustig?  gibs den noch?


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Ne, der hat aufgrund seiner Krankheit aufgehört, jetzt macht
das so ein anderer, der wird das Orginal aber nie ersetzen
können!


----------



## Méla23 (13. März 2008)

der hat sich umgetauft.., btw: seht euch wiedermal http://www.myvideo.de/watch/989146 an^^ xD


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Méla23 schrieb:


> btw: seht euch wiedermal http://www.myvideo.de/watch/989146 an^^ xD


Alt, aber geil!


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

wollen wir usn ejtzt am telefon dissen oO, es gibt schon welche^^


----------



## Méla23 (13. März 2008)

jojo alt isser schon^^ aber sooo der hammer xD


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

So bin mal of, werde ncoh en bissel zocken mal schaun vlt finde ich mein Super Nintendo wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wünsche euch noch ne schöne Nacht.


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Danke, dir auch ne Gn8!


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (13. März 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM2akTptq-Y  <-- thats nice


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

Danke *langsam in die schatten verkriech*


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

This schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM2akTptq-Y  <-- thats nice


Nette Landschaft... ich war mal im Zion-Nationalpark, was war derbe geil!


----------



## chopi (13. März 2008)

ich möchte nun wieder in die fernen wälder der matraze ziehen,ich verabschiede mich nun voller ehre von meinen knappen lurock,[insert your name here]...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (13. März 2008)

*weißes Bettlaken überzieh*

BUUUUH!!!!

























			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Ich bin auch mal weg, Gn8!

Edit: Nein, doch nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (13. März 2008)

Ich bin auch raus. Haut rein Mädels. Nacht und so.


----------



## Alanium (13. März 2008)

Guten Abend!


----------



## riesentrolli (13. März 2008)

hello!


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Hey Dudes...


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Alle gut drauf hier?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

lurock, wer oder was hat dich hier gehalten??


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Immer doch, Pussy!

@riesentrolli, die Langeweile!


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

So redest du nicht mit mir!

*Orkan entfessel*

Nicht umsonst bin ich ein Gleichgewichts-Druide! (und zwar Taure!)

*irres Gelächter*

/target Lurock
/clap 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alles klar, Pussy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

neues lieblingswort?


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

anscheinend... ich bin keine pussy!


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (14. März 2008)

oh no! a giant enemy crap!

get her outta here! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> neues lieblingswort?


Nö, mein Lieblingswort ist "Naja", benutz ich fast in jedem Post...


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

This schrieb:


> get her outta here!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auf 3?


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Am besten wär's.^^


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Auf 3?



2


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

This schrieb:


> 2


Auf 3... dann müsstest du bei 1 anfangen, aber egal:

1


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

3! Und tschüss, du!

/winken

*nicht traurig ist* ^^


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (14. März 2008)

damit wäre der scheiss in den sand gesetzt


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

This schrieb:


> damit wäre der scheiss in den sand gesetzt


Schön ausgedrückt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Find' ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

So, ich zock ne Runde WoW, bis später!


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Tu das, viel Spaß.^^


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Werd ich haben... *fürs Schlachtfeld anmeld* ...sobald ich rein darf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Hehe...


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

nur noch 3 marken aus dem gammligsten bg ever *freu*


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Schön ausgedrückt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Hier geht's irgendwie spartanisch zu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hier geht's irgendwie spartanisch zu...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und für den kalauer wirste jetzt gebannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

kalauer?!^^


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (14. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <--- karl lauerer


der hat das wort letztes jahr entdeckt und es wurde ihm zu ehren benannt, nachdem er opfer einer tauben attacke wurde!

ruhe in frieden karl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Boaah, viel zu lange BG-Wartezeiten, ich bin weg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

hehe ich hatte instant inv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hehe ich hatte instant inv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist ja auch ein NINJAA


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

mit leib und seele^^


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (14. März 2008)

humfred schrieb:


> Bist ja auch ein NINJAA




4chan \o/


----------



## Ollav (14. März 2008)

Ich hab sowas von keine Lust mehr auf Spätschicht .....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

Unterhaltet mich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

wie viel unterhalt brauschste denn?^^


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

Viel!! Du hast den 755 Post und den 450 Post im Thread gemacht! GZ!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

hach ich bin schon toll ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

Auf jeden fall! Und..und...und.. bist du bist Mitglied Nr. 250.339, was für eine Ehre du NINJAA


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

ich bin in der heia
gn8


----------



## Foertel (14. März 2008)

Alle krank hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith, Nacht auch ^^


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

open for spam

Kissenschlacht.   Klunker trifft Minas kritisch.  Minas nimmt 312 Schaden.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

*cheatet* *nimmt ein mit Backsteinen gefülltes Kissen und wirft es auf Klunker* *Klunker ist für 10min gestunt*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

*hat sich die insignie gekauft*


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Nabend Pussys!


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

*applaudiert riesentrolli*

*haut Lurock mit ihrem Backsteinkissen, er ist nun ebenfalls für 10min gestunt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

*wird ganz rot* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

ok nachdem wow auch flachfeld begrße ich euch mal


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Ah, ah, ah!^^ Hast du eigentlich icq? Du hast auf meine Nachricht noch nicht geantwortet.^^

*meint den troll*


----------



## Ollav (14. März 2008)

Nabend zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> open for spam
> 
> Kissenschlacht.   Klunker trifft Minas kritisch.  Minas nimmt 312 Schaden.



autsch !!! Deatcoil - > soulfire .. soulfire trift klunker kritisch 4.1 .. new crit rekord ^^
edit meint abend mädelZ


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ah, ah, ah!^^ Hast du eigentlich icq? Du hast auf meine Nachricht noch nicht geantwortet.^^
> 
> *meint den troll*



trolle haben kein icq ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ah, ah, ah!^^ Hast du eigentlich icq? Du hast auf meine Nachricht noch nicht geantwortet.^^
> 
> *meint den troll*


jup bist geaddet


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Ich wusst es doch, Buffed.de ist eine getarnte Partnerbörse!


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

hmm ok schade ^^ dachte immer trolle haben nur ihre wasserpfeife Xd


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich wusstest doch, Buffed.de ist eine getarnte Partnerbörse!



porno indstrie version 2.1 !!! ^^


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

/cheatsfor win
/stop stun


So bin wieder ohne cheats ist das Leben ja langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  autsch Minas, dat tu doch weh

Ach nochmal nabend an alle^^ heute ist der 2te wow freie Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pause dauert noch bis April 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich sach ja meine signatur, zam hats ja auch schon bestätigt^^


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

da hab ich einmal ferien und alles bicht hier zusammen o.0 nu ist gimp i.wie nicht mehr aufm pc bzw ich/der pc kann es nicht mehr finden
und neu will ers auch nicht instalieren o.0


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jup bist geaddet



Hab nix bekommen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> /cheatsfor win
> /stop stun
> So bin wieder ohne cheats ist das Leben ja langweilig
> 
> ...




pwnd ^^ wiso machste pause? Xd


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich wusst es doch, Buffed.de ist eine getarnte Partnerbörse!


alanium is doch vergeben zumindest laut dem profil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm ok schade ^^ dachte immer trolle haben nur ihre wasserpfeife Xd


ich hab freunde mit wasserpfeife da brauch ich selbst keine^^


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

@ chopi  einmal den rechner neu starten^^  sosnt system wieder herstellung vom letzten punkt dann klapt es



oh oh  minas gibt auch gleich ne antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Pause :

A) Geldmangel
 Zu biel noch zu verrichtende arbeiten, unter anderem eine Sonderzeitung zu WoW und die Sucht der einige verfallen und der Quatsch den die medien dazu sagen, d.h  die meinungen der medien widerlegen mit Fakten und drittens

joah  einfach so^^ 

brauch neue inzen und raiden tu ich net, lurock amchen im april mal en duell? im bg^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hab nix bekommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gib mal addy dann test ich für dich wiso es nicht geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Profil stimmt immer!^^


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> alanium is doch vergeben zumindest laut dem profil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haaa, erwischt! Du hast drauf reagiert UND hast dich schon darüber kundig gemacht ob sie vergeben ist! Pwned! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

wieso gibt es keine bilder von chopper,der auch gut steht-.-


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

ok dann test ichs nicht Xd


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wieso gibt es keine bilder von chopper,der auch gut steht-.-



der hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

*riesentrollis addung (gibts das wort?^^) bekommen hat*


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *riesentrollis addung (gibts das wort?^^) bekommen hat*



/gratulieren


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

iht seid zu schnell xD

@ chopi einmal den rechner neu starten^^ sosnt system wieder herstellung vom letzten punkt dann klapt es



oh oh minas gibt auch gleich ne antwort 



Pause :

A) Geldmangel
 Zu biel noch zu verrichtende arbeiten, unter anderem eine Sonderzeitung zu WoW und die Sucht der einige verfallen und der Quatsch den die medien dazu sagen, d.h die meinungen der medien widerlegen mit Fakten und drittens

joah einfach so^^ 

brauch neue inzen und raiden tu ich net, lurock amchen im april mal en duell? im bg^^

jier nochmal die antwort


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *riesentrollis addung (gibts das wort?^^) bekommen hat*


heißt galub ich edding xD xD xD


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Lol, ich seh grad riesentrolli vor meinem 
geistigen Auge tanzen und singen:
"Add me, Baby, one more time!"


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

... geldnot? was ist das ..
zeit? naja .. morgen sos <-- DAS IST GEIL XD

neue innis brauch ich nicht .. ich zock meinen wl hoch und dann gibts pure ownage^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits!


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Guten Abend allerseits!



hi @u


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol, ich seh grad riesentrolli vor meinem
> geistigen Auge tanzen und singen:
> "Add me, Baby, one more time!"



^^ erinnert mich an thront irgendwie Xd


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ^^ erinnert mich an thront irgendwie Xd


Das fass ich mal als Kompliment auf!


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol, ich seh grad riesentrolli vor meinem
> geistigen Auge tanzen und singen:
> "Add me, Baby, one more time!"



I lol'd so hard! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das fass ich mal als Kompliment auf!



eigentlich dacht ich an seine sig .. aber bei dir immer doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein kompliment am abend für lurock und der tag ist noch mehr im arsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol, ich seh grad riesentrolli vor meinem
> geistigen Auge tanzen und singen:
> "Add me, Baby, one more time!"


in meinem tiger tanga


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

habe 4 Twinks im hohen 20ger bereich und einen 30 Schamie aber irgentwie will das net weitergehen^^

achjder gute alte Thront^^

wie geht'S euch denn so?


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> in meinem tiger tanga



.. löl

btw 

 #9496 <--- das muss noch auf 10k heut !!!


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> in meinem tiger tanga


Boah das sehe ich jetzt zum Glück nicht vor meinem inneren Auge XD


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> I ****'d so hard!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habs mal zensiert, das sagt man nicht!


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> habe 4 Twinks im hohen 20ger bereich und einen 30 Schamie aber irgentwie will das net weitergehen^^
> 
> achjder gute alte Thront^^
> 
> wie geht'S euch denn so?



... welcome to hell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gut eigentlich ^^ ahja shadowburn ROXX !!! s-2 s-f s-f s-6 looten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ... welcome to hell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hell??? ach du S_____ wo bin ich den hier gelandet? ^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Boah das sehe ich jetzt zum Glück nicht vor meinem inneren Auge XD



wiso stell ich mir nur soviel vor ^^

wobei riesentroll in seinem taliban köstüm mit dem tiegertanga am tanzen find ich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Hell??? ach du S_____ wo bin ich den hier gelandet? ^^



bei einem warlock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso stell ich mir nur soviel vor ^^
> 
> wobei riesentroll in seinem taliban köstüm mit dem tiegertanga am tanzen find ich lustig
> 
> ...



XD du bist ja ma Krank^^


Minastirit schrieb:


> bei einem warlock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na das gefällt mir doch hab ich nix gegen^^


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Ihr seid krank...^^


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ihr seid krank...^^


Jep, siehe Titel...
<---


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> XD du bist ja ma Krank^^
> 
> Na das gefällt mir doch hab ich nix gegen^^



das erste sag ich ma danke fürs kompliment  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gnome warlocks sind super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit noggenfrogger hast du passiv unsichtbarkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ihr seid krank...^^



stimmt gar ned .. hab keinen husten oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ihr seid krank...^^


Nee nur nicht der Norm entsprechend^^


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

Wl Vs Fostmage

Wl: dot dot dot fear
M: Elementar  eisblock
wl hat noch 3/4 Leben

M: Eisbarriere
WL: dot shadowbolt dot dot fear
M: Manaschild Kälteeinbruch Elementar  Eisblock

IceyVeins Smuckstück warlock tot

so bei jedem 10 kmpf klapt es^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Nee nur nicht der Norm entsprechend^^



was ist die norm? ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Ich mag' euch!^^


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich mag' euch!^^


Ist nicht schlimm, mach dir nix draus, kann passieren!


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Wl Vs Fostmage
> 
> Wl: dot dot dot fear
> M: Elementar  eisblock
> ...



gegen gimps ja ..

ele = banish
mage = fear ..

eisschild = dispell .. frostnova = gnomefähigkeit ..

also im normalfall gewinn ich xd


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Zum Glück bin ich reiner PvE Spieler mit meiner kleinen Hexerin^^
Das erspart mir einiges an Nerven^^

Achja die Norm... Die Norm ist ein von Politikern festgesetztes Schema in das sich die Leute einfügen und dem sie sich anpassen sollen... oder so XD


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

ich mag euch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich mag' euch!^^


Beileid^^


Klunker schrieb:


> ich mag euch auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Okay ich euch auch hab euch alle ja sooo lieb.... oder so XD


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Irgendwie kann ich nicht anders... ich muss über Lurock so lachen... xD


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich mag' euch!^^



juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lalala hosen runter s... vergleich ^^ ah mist falsches thema XD 
find dich auch nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

ahja melde mich auch mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bvor hier alles zusammenstürzt


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich nicht anders... ich muss über Lurock so lachen... xD



kenn ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ahja melde mich auch mal wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



webe


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich nicht anders... ich muss über Lurock so lachen... xD


Tja, so bin ich halt... 



Minastirit schrieb:


> juhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kennste "Hose runter" von J.B.O. ?


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

er zietiert schneller als sein schatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tja, so bin ich halt...
> Kennste "Hose runter" von J.B.O. ?



das lied hör ich grad^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> juhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Okay ernste Frage... in welchen Themen hängst du sonst rum? XD


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> er zietiert schneller als sein schatten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sicha doch .. ohne zitat hilfts es selten was denn bis ich was geschrieben hab sind wa 100 mal weiter ..


nur atm lagt forum mal nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das lied hör ich grad^^


Echt? Lol, wie geil, ich bin allwissend!

Edit: CHOPI! Hand aus der Hose!


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> er zietiert schneller als sein schatten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bevor man einen Post gelesen hat sind 3 neue auf *verzweifel*


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Das ist doch offentsichtlich^^


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)




----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Okay ernste Frage... in welchen Themen hängst du sonst rum? XD



das willst du hoffentlich nicht wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Echt? Lol, wie geil, ich bin allwissend!
> 
> Edit: CHOPI! Hand aus der Hose!




muss meine auch raus? *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Edit: CHOPI! Hand aus der Hose!





Alanium schrieb:


> Das ist doch offentsichtlich^^



gehört das zusammen?


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das willst du hoffentlich nicht wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du amchst mir Angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sag einfach^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das ist doch offentsichtlich^^



jup  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 morgen wieder partyyy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> muss meine auch raus? *g*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, du holst auch deine Hand aus Chopi's Hose!


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> muss meine auch raus? *g*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HILFE^^ das macht mir Angst


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, du holst auch deine Hand aus Chopi's Hose!


spielverderber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Du amchst mir Angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



eigentlich fält mir grad nix sinvolles ein -.- was genau meinst du mit der frage?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist nur sone standart antwort das mit dem .. das willst du nicht wissen


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

langsam wird es echt, nunja  woh heute schaff ich noch die 300^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> spielverderber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Siehst du das wirklich als ein Spiel an XD


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> eigentlich fält mir grad nix sinvolles ein -.- was genau meinst du mit der frage?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, du holst auch deine Hand aus Chopi's Hose!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schniff

lurock ist pöse !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hier steht lurock hat kein recht uns das zu behfelen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

wenn mehr asl 4 leute hier sind dann ist ne neue seite offen bevor man gepostet hat^^


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

human der gnom hat ne hässlige frisur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> schniff
> ...


Oh doch! ICH BIN SPARTAAAAA!


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> schniff
> ...


Na dann steck die Hand wieder rein und viel Spass dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Na dann steck die Hand wieder rein und viel Spass dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



deine gedanken sind noch schlimmer als meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> human der gnom hat ne hässlige frisur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist ja auch nicht meiner und das Bildchen hab ich auch nicht hergestellt^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

trozdem hässlicher gnom ..


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> deine gedanken sind noch schlimmer als meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das geht??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> trozdem hässlicher gnom ..


Okay gewonnen morgen bastel ich mir nen neuen.... dieses mal ein voll super duper süssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  XD


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

rechtfertigt keine scheissfrisur
/report lurock


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

mag keine Gnome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> rechtfertigt keine scheissfrisur
> /report lurock


*schnieff* bitte nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Okay gewonnen morgen bastel ich mir nen neuen.... dieses mal ein voll super duper süssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




<-- my gnom




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur nun paar lvl hörer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> mag keine Gnome
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Okay du bist mir unsympatisch... hab ich gerade beschlossen ^^
Nee nur Spass komm reich mir die Hand *hällt ein Messer hinter dem Rücken*


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

waaa hier gibts nen orc names lorck .. WAAAAAA


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

Armageddon ist dumm. Öder Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> <-- my gnom
> nur nun paar lvl hörer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der ii niedlich... meiner is noch niedlicher aber auch mit Rosa Haaren^^


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

meiner hat grüne aare und nen besen im arsch


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

humfred schrieb:


> Armageddon ist dumm. Öder Film
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign^^


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Okay du bist mir unsympatisch... hab ich gerade beschlossen ^^
> Nee nur Spass komm reich mir die Hand *hällt ein Messer hinter dem Rücken*



*Hand reich* Wächst ja nach^^



Minastirit schrieb:


> waaa hier gibts nen orc names lorck .. WAAAAAA



keine angst lurock spielt bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Okay du bist mir unsympatisch... hab ich gerade beschlossen ^^
> Nee nur Spass komm reich mir die Hand *hällt ein Messer hinter dem Rücken*



/signed ,, nur hab ich ne ak 47 .. mit nem messer kommst ned weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> *Hand reich* Wächst ja nach^^
> keine angst lurock spielt bei mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wo spielst du?^^
edit meint: schade der ist nun down .. zum 2ten mal ^^


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

Ihr habt recht! Ihr füllt eine Seite nach der andren!


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und wo spielst du?^^
> edit meint: schade der ist nun down .. zum 2ten mal ^^


Ûnd was hat er gedroppt??? gimme Epix!!!11elf


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

ich spiele auf shattrath mit ner magier namens Alexís bei der Allianz ^^ ich guck mal ob ich en bild finde


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Bin mal kurz mit dem scheiß Köter draußen...


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ûnd was hat er gedroppt??? gimme Epix!!!11elf



nur das hier [lurocks ekliger dildo] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Ibah!^^


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

NEEEEED


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nur das hier [lurocks ekliger dildo]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na denn vertick ich doch ma ganz geschwind an irgendwelche weiblichen Nachtelfen spielende 13jährige Jungs... dafür bekomm ich ne Menge Geld XD


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ibah!^^



was klar das das ne frau toll findet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Das war ja sowas von klar!


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> NEEEEED


Okay du machst mir auch Angst^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das war ja sowas von klar!


Keep Coool^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das war ja sowas von klar!



syr musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

Ich mag Lurock!

/vote Lurock 4 Prääsidänt


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Ich bekomm' langsam angst als einzige Frau hier drinne...

*kreischend durch OT renn*


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Okay du machst mir auch Angst^^



du hast angst vor ner packung milch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

humfred schrieb:


> Ich mag Lurock!
> 
> /vote Lurock 4 Prääsidänt


niemals!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich bekomm' langsam angst als einzige Frau hier drinne...
> 
> *kreischend durch OT renn*


Solltest du auch /böse Grinsen Muwahahahahaha(krankes Lachen)


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich bekomm' langsam angst als einzige Frau hier drinne...
> 
> *kreischend durch OT renn*



sei froh das du nen freund hast sonst würd dich der lurock noch anmachen xD und das ist schlimm glaub mir *g*


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du hast angst vor ner packung milch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja wenn sie verdorben ist....


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

*humanflower mit Riesen-Tauren-Waffe hau*


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> niemals!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DOCH! Und jetzt sei ruhig du wannabe NINJAA


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humfred schrieb:


> Ich mag Lurock!
> 
> /vote Lurock 4 Prääsidänt




/sigend auch wenn dein ava kake ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

indepandance hat das ziel verfehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sei froh das du nen freund hast sonst würd dich der lurock noch anmachen xD und das ist schlimm glaub mir *g*


Das hät ich jetzt gerne genauer erklärt... oder nein doch besser nicht^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *humanflower mit Riesen-Tauren-Waffe hau*



die kannst du als frau doch gar nicht trge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

chopi! Armageddon stinkt!

" Wir machen unsren Job und verschwinden " das sind die richtigen


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


en bessers ahbe ich ejtzt ner gefunden equip ist auh ent mehr aktuell^^
im april gibt es ein besseres


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *humanflower mit Riesen-Tauren-Waffe hau*


*Geschickt Ausweich und dem Gegner die Seele entzieh*


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Das hät ich jetzt gerne genauer erklärt... oder nein doch besser nicht^^



Das willst du wirklich nicht wissen... ^^







Achja: NIEMALS Lurock 4 president^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Das hät ich jetzt gerne genauer erklärt... oder nein doch besser nicht^^



glaub mir lieber nicht .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sagt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das willst du wirklich nicht wissen... ^^
> Achja: NIEMALS Lurock 4 president^^


Schon erfahrungen mit gemacht???


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> glaub mir lieber nicht ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL AUAUAUAUA jetzt tut mir mein Bauchw eh vor Lachen XD XD XD


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

*Gestalt in fetten Bär wechsel*

*Hieb auf humanflower und er trifft!*


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



crap bild .. tauren cheifs sind gimps .. soil > (insert irgend ne band die keiner kennt ) > tauren gimps


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das willst du wirklich nicht wissen... ^^
> Achja: NIEMALS Lurock 4 president^^



/vote Lurock 4 Prääsidäänt
/vote Lurock 4 Prääsidäänt
/vote Lurock 4 Prääsidäänt
/vote Lurock 4 Prääsidäänt
/vote Lurock 4 Prääsidäänt
/vote Lurock 4 Prääsidäänt
/vote Lurock 4 Prääsidäänt
/vote Lurock 4 Prääsidäänt

Ich tricks sogar das Wahlverfahren aus. Siehste was ich alles kann


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Gestalt in fetten Bär wechsel*
> 
> *Hieb auf humanflower und er trifft!*



ihhh ne bären frau ^^ /kuschel xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humfred schrieb:


> /vote Lurock 4 Prääsidäänt
> /vote Lurock 4 Prääsidäänt
> /vote Lurock 4 Prääsidäänt
> /vote Lurock 4 Prääsidäänt
> ...




tja luropck steht aber nicht auf pixeltiten so wie du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Tauren > all ^^


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ihhh ne bären frau ^^ /kuschel xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit 3 Haaren auf der Brust


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

gnome in nem katapult > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Gestalt in fetten Bär wechsel*
> 
> *Hieb auf humanflower und er trifft!*


*Instant Fear raushau*
*Normalen Fear nachsetz*
*Dots raushau*
*start lifeleech*

Ne Frau die zu ihrem Pelz steht^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humfred schrieb:


> Mit 3 Haaren auf der Brust



egal ^^ da hab ich ja mehr am arsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gnome in nem katapult > all
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pöööse Gedanken hast du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> egal ^^ da hab ich ja mehr am arsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weis nicht bin ich der einzige dem gerade iwie schlecht wird?


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tja luropck steht aber nicht auf pixeltiten so wie du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenigstens bin ich kein hAXx0o0ARr


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> *Instant Fear raushau*
> *Normalen Fear nachsetz*
> *Dots raushau*
> *start lifeleech*
> ...



n4p sl lock ^^

abfangen .. sb shadowburn dc feuerbrand .. down ^^


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

wo wir grad bei bären sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht bin ich der einzige dem gerade iwie schlecht wird?




was auch absicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> egal ^^ da hab ich ja mehr am arsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Benutzt das!


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

*Nachwachsen*
*Verjüngung*
*Fluch aufheben*
*Wirbelsturm auf humanflower*
*in Ruhe hochheil*
*in Löwe verwandel*
*Schleichen*
*Anspringen auf humanflower, sowie Schreddern und Zerfleischen*
--> TOT!!!! 

MUHAHAHAHAAAA


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humfred schrieb:


> wenigstens bin ich kein hAXx0o0ARr



ich hack dich gleich ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

@milchtüte... was ist das für eine Kranke signatur?


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Tauren > all ^^


untote>rest!


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

ich komm nicht mehr klar oO bevor ich was poste sind schon wieder 4seiten voll


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was auch absicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke du hast es geschafft


Alanium schrieb:


> *Nachwachsen*
> *Verjüngung*
> *Fluch aufheben*
> *Wirbelsturm auf humanflower*
> ...



Boah bist du gemein zu kleinen Gnomen *schmoll*


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich komm nicht mehr klar oO bevor ich was poste sind schon wieder 4seiten voll


schneller schreiben ftw


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich hack dich gleich ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine IP ist 127.0.0.1

DIE Hacken: 127.0.0.1


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> @milchtüte... was ist das für eine Kranke signatur?


ausm irc gerade screenshotet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

*stolz auf sich sei*


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ausm irc gerade screenshotet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


XD XD XD


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Nachwachsen*
> *Verjüngung*
> *Fluch aufheben*
> *Wirbelsturm auf humanflower*
> ...



feral druiden sind overpowert .. nerf plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ausm irc gerade screenshotet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Need Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humfred schrieb:


> Meine IP ist 127.0.0.1
> 
> DIE Hacken: 127.0.0.1



.. bin leider nicht so doof wie der typ ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *stolz auf sich sei*


genau sei stolz das du jemanden Plattgemacht hast der nur ein drittel so gross ist wie du... immer diese Kühe^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humfred schrieb:


> Need Link
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kuk in chopis sig .. nup  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

humfred schrieb:


> Need Link
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


link für´s irc? oô


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> genau sei stolz das du jemanden Plattgemacht hast der nur ein drittel so gross ist wie du... immer diese Kühe^^




Vorsicht, du Straßendreck!!^^


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> link für´s irc? oô



ja, was sonst?


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> link für´s irc? oô


*G* naja was solls gib ihm halt den Link^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> genau sei stolz das du jemanden Plattgemacht hast der nur ein drittel so gross ist wie du... immer diese Kühe^^



kühe geben gut milch .. (t/z)i(t/z)en lecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *g*


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

habe auch nen tauren, die sind toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kühe geben gut milch .. (t/z)i(t/z)en lecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ohh man dazu bekommst du jetzt kein Kommentar^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> *G* naja was solls gib ihm halt den Link^^




www.google.com  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

www.wikipedia.de/irc
www.gidf.de/irc


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ohh man dazu bekommst du jetzt kein Kommentar^^



das ist aber uach ein comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> www.google.com
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vielen dank ich hab ihn gerade nicht gefunden gehabt ist aber auch eine schwere Adresse....


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> www.wikipedia.de/irc
> www.gidf.de/irc




/sigend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kühe geben gut milch .. (t/z)i(t/z)en lecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



minas minas minas *kopfschüttel* kennst du etwa nicht den sexuel belästigungs pnda? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das ist aber uach ein comment
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber nur ein klitze kleines^^


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> www.wikipedia.de/irc
> www.gidf.de/irc



Der Link zum IRC zu Horst


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Vielen dank ich hab ihn gerade nicht gefunden gehabt ist aber auch eine schwere Adresse....



bidööö ich helf immer gern

ahja oder alternativ gibts auch die SUFU !!!! ZOMFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kühe geben gut milch .. (t/z)i(t/z)en lecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*schallende Ohrfeige verabreich*

*hrhrhr*


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> minas minas minas *kopfschüttel* kennst du etwa nicht den sexuel belästigungs pnda?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der wtf panda? doch .. wo ist der schon wieder ..


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das ist aber uach ein comment
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber nur ein klitze kleines^^


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

hmm nenene ich glaube,da bist du noch zu schlau dafür


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *schallende Ohrfeige verabreich*
> 
> *hrhrhr*



egal das wars wert .. hatte durst *g*


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> egal das wars wert .. hatte durst *g*


*reicht Minas ein Glas frischmilch*


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humfred schrieb:


> Der Link zum IRC zu Horst




der steht auch bei google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

icq link eingeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> *reicht Minas ein Glas frischmilch*



ach direckt von ner frau ist doch schöner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was ich immer für ideen hab .. irgendwie schlimm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach direckt von ner frau ist doch schöner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nee Pervers XD


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Ich will hier weg! :S


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich will hier weg! :S


Bleib doch noch ein bisl Muwahahaha^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich will hier weg! :S




zum glück gibts dafür kniesehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

zu spät uahaha


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zum glück gibts dafür kniesehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sind wir hier bei Hostel?^^
Edit: mist das war ja achilis sehne....


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

kannst ja wieder zu trolli gehen, ne bleib lieber hier^^

es gibt ja auch anständige hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Nee Pervers XD



gar ned war .. pervers ist es eine hässliche gnomin in der sig zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Aber nur, wenn ihr mich nicht mehr anrührt!

Sonst hol ich meinen Lieblingsshami und dann seid ihr alle tot! <3


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> kannst ja wieder zu trolli gehen, ne bleib lieber hier^^
> 
> es gibt ja auch anständige hier
> 
> ...



z.b.? lurock? xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gar ned war .. pervers ist es eine hässliche gnomin in der sig zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist nicht Pervers sondern abschreckend...



Alanium schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn ihr mich nicht mehr anrührt!
> 
> Sonst hol ich meinen Lieblingsshami und dann seid ihr alle tot! <3


Schamis sind nicht mehr overpowerd... ausserdem willst du wirklich uunschuldige mit hinein ziehen?


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn ihr mich nicht mehr anrührt!
> 
> Sonst hol ich meinen Lieblingsshami und dann seid ihr alle tot! <3


sit das ein Tauren Schamane der auf Verstäker geskillt ist? wenn ja dann kannst du mich gerne rufen^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn ihr mich nicht mehr anrührt!
> 
> Sonst hol ich meinen Lieblingsshami und dann seid ihr alle tot! <3



schamis sind opfer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ausserdem hatt ich doch nur durst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> sit das ein Tauren Schamane der auf Verstäker geskillt ist? wenn ja dann kannst du mich gerne rufen^^


/flirt ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> sit das ein Tauren Schamane der auf Verstäker geskillt ist? wenn ja dann kannst du mich gerne rufen^^



/signed .. auch wenn ich nen s3 meele schami hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schamis sind opfer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ohh du armer... das versteh ich natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

ne er ist mein Lieblingsheiler, weil ich so oft tanken muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> /flirt ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ihr rl freund oder so .. hab blog nur bis freund gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *g*


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> ne er ist mein Lieblingsheiler, weil ich so oft tanken muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo tankst du denn immer an der Aral oder eher Shell? sorry musste sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> ne er ist mein Lieblingsheiler, weil ich so oft tanken muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



druiden tanken nicht .. die hüpfen rum und heilen xd


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Ich bin und bleib Feral! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> /flirt ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne sry bein vergeben und männer die gnome in der sigi ahebn sind net so mein typ, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber ich find dich trotzdem sympatisch^^



ich kann auch umskillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> druiden tanken nicht .. die hüpfen rum und heilen xd


Wrath, wrath,wrath Starfire, wrath, wrath...Aber Hey Eulen können tanzen!


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ne sry bein vergeben und männer die gnome in der sigi ahebn sind net so mein typ, sorry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dankeschön du süsser du *schnurr*
-
-
-
WÜRGH


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Wo tankst du denn immer an der Aral oder eher Shell? sorry musste sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich find ja frauen antanken auch lustig aber der text ist hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Dankeschön du süsser du *schnurr*
> -
> -
> -
> WÜRGH




*kotzen geht*


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> also ich find ja frauen antanken auch lustig aber der text ist hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber denk dran nie in berserkerhaltung antanken XD


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

Freundin ftw, moment wo waren wir eigentlich?


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Wrath, wrath,wrath Starfire, wrath, wrath...Aber Hey Eulen können tanzen!




.. du hast ne falsche rota..

moonfire moonfire moonfire moonfire .. oom .. reggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *kotzen geht*


bin schon dabei XD
Achja... wieso hab ich lust einen männlichen Blutelfen zu erstellen und ihn tanzen zu lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Okay das war zuviel ich weis


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Freundin ftw, moment wo waren wir eigentlich?



dabei das du den gnomen mann da haben wolltest <insert kotz smily here>


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> .. du hast ne falsche rota..
> 
> moonfire moonfire moonfire moonfire .. oom .. reggen
> 
> ...


Oomkins haben eine Rota??? wtf???


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dabei das du den gnomen mann da haben wolltest <insert kotz smily here>


LOL GNOMENMANN... rofl


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

*I'm back, Pussys!*


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Aber denk dran nie in berserkerhaltung antanken XD



wiso? da bekomm ich weniger aggro ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansturm bersi abfangen ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> *I'm back, Pussys!*



webe gaylörd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  warst kaken? *g*


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

na toll-.-


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> webe gaylörd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ne, der Köter...


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> *I'm back, Pussys!*


WB und so


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> LOL GNOMENMANN... rofl



du bist glaubs mänlich hast aber sonen ugli gnome in der der sig ^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ne, der Köter...



wie der hat auf dich gekakt? xD


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du bist glaubs mänlich hast aber sonen ugli gnome in der der sig ^^


Ich sagte doch nur zur abschreckung....


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Ein Glück, dass ich 'nen Freund hab', sonst würd' ich jetzt wirklich Angst haben...

*kreisch* LUROCK IS BACK!!!! *kreisch*


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wie der hat auf dich gekakt? xD


lurock meinte doch mal er mag scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Chopi, deine Sig ist endgeil!


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ein Glück, dass ich 'nen Freund hab', sonst würd' ich jetzt wirklich Angst haben...
> 
> *kreisch* LUROCK IS BACK!!!! *kreisch*


RENN WEG ICH VERSUCH IHN AUFZUHALTEN!!!
oder sowas in der Richtung ...LOL


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ein Glück, dass ich 'nen Freund hab', sonst würd' ich jetzt wirklich Angst haben...
> 
> *kreisch* LUROCK IS BACK!!!! *kreisch*



das kann sich leicht ändern lassen .. bäm bäm ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Chopi, deine Sig ist endgeil!



zuviel der ehre


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dabei das du den gnomen mann da haben wolltest <insert kotz smily here>



ne danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ganz böses bild


und das hier iszt besser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> lurock meinte doch mal er mag scheiße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> zuviel der ehre


Und das beste ist sie wird von mal zu mal besser XD


----------



## Carcharoth (14. März 2008)

humanflower, deine Signatur ist zu gross. 200 Pixel sind maximalhöhe. Bitte ändern =)


chopi, letzte Warnung. Signatur ändern, sonst hast n paar Tage Pause.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> zuviel der ehre



seit deiner sig mag ich den charcharoth ding noch lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

guess whoes back
guess whoes back
guess whoes back
guess whoes back
guess whoes back
guess whoes back
guess whoes back


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> humanflower, deine Signatur ist zu gross. 200 Pixel sind maximalhöhe. Bitte ändern =)
> chopi, letzte Warnung. Signatur ändern, sonst hast n paar Tage Pause.



ach komm schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die ist doch lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *kreisch* LUROCK IS BACK!!!! *kreisch*


Tja, meine Fans... Kaum sehn sie einen fangen sie hysterisch an zu kreischen....
Naja, tut mir Leid, von mir kriegste kein Kind, es gibt tatsächlich eine die mich Tag für Tag aushält dafür bin ich ihr dankbar! *hinter sich aufs Sofa schiel*


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Genau, unterhaltet euch schön über eure Themen und ignoriert mich völllig...

*froh ist*


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> humanflower, deine Signatur ist zu gross. 200 Pixel sind maximalhöhe. Bitte ändern =)
> chopi, letzte Warnung. Signatur ändern, sonst hast n paar Tage Pause.


Och Menno...


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Genau, unterhaltet euch schön über eure Themen und ignoriert mich völllig...
> 
> *froh ist*


/ignore^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ne danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




bööömkinZ



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Genau, unterhaltet euch schön über eure Themen und ignoriert mich völllig...
> 
> *froh ist*



isch will ein kind von dir xD ah ne doch ned ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Och Menno...



Sind immernoch 208 Pixel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das kann man so lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bisschen Toleranz darf sein *g*


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

willste  uns was mitteilen  Alanium, jaja unsere tanzenden todessterne^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> isch will ein kind von dir xD ah ne doch ned ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jetzt geht er aber ran XD


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tja, meine Fans... Kaum sehn sie einen fangen sie hysterisch an zu kreischen....
> Naja, tut mir Leid, von mir kriegste kein Kind, es gibt tatsächlich eine die mich Tag für Tag aushält dafür bin ich ihr dankbar! *hinter sich aufs Sofa schiel*




wie du die nur gefunden hast frag ich mich immer .. gabs das auch bei google?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> isch will ein kind von dir xD ah ne doch ned ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hilfäääääääää!!!


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Jetzt geht er aber ran XD




ehm nö .. eigentlich ned ^^ ihr wollt ja gar nicht mein msn gespräch lesen .. da geh ich ren .. nur bringts nichts -.- wiso wohnen die nur immer in deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hilfäääääääää!!!



keks? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

*schnief* Guck ma, <insert name of boyfriend here>, wie die mit mir umgehen! *schnief*

*einen auf Mitleid mach*


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wie du die nur gefunden hast frag ich mich immer .. gabs das auch bei google?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zum ersten Mal hab ich sie auf youpo... nee, das war die andere... also zum ersten Mal hab ich sie aufm Blind Guardian Konzert in... öhm, Krefeld wars glaub ich, getroffen... Aber bei Google ist sie auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  pls copy&paste ^^

also minas jetzt^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *schnief* Guck ma, <insert name of boyfriend here>, wie die mit mir umgehen! *schnief*
> 
> *einen auf Mitleid mach*


Käse reich und so^^


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Ich mag' keinen Käse! Das ist Tauren-Deskriminierend!


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

mein gästebuch ist so leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gibs auch mozarella käse?


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich mag' keinen Käse! Das ist Tauren-Deskriminierend!


HEUL DOCH!!^^

*reicht Alanium einen grossen packen Hafer*


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Danke! *aufess* 

Aber Gras ist auch lecker!


Das mein ich jetzt wirklich und ehrlich ernst^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Danke! *aufess*
> 
> Aber Gras ist auch lecker!
> Das mein ich jetzt wirklich und ehrlich ernst^^


Du isst das????
Also ich hab das früher immer anders gemacht... Asche auf mein Haupt...


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

so neue sig,gegen die hat bestimmt carcha auch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so neue sig,gegen die hat bestimmt carcha auch nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sicher???
Wenn man sich anstrengt kann mans noch entziffern^^
Edit: Aber vielleicht beschwert sich jetzt ZAM^^


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Du isst das????
> Also ich hab das früher immer anders gemacht... Asche auf mein Haupt...


nee die asche in den aschenbecher^^


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so neue sig,gegen die hat bestimmt carcha auch nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1. Steht da noch ZAM's Name
2. Fehlt der letzte Teil...


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Gras ist voll süß!


----------



## Villano (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so neue sig,gegen die hat bestimmt carcha auch nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol xD


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Gras ist voll süß!


Scheiß Junkies! *am Joint zieht*


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Scheiß Junkies! *am Joint zieht*


*mit Knallroten Augen anstarr*
"Hey aldder gib ma rüber den SHit"


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

und wieder ne neue seite ja am besten gras mit puderzucker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 drogen sind böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Ich meinte jetzt ungeraucht.^^

Gras ESSEN.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt ungeraucht.^^
> 
> Gras ESSEN.


Muffins? Keske?Kuchen? Oder roh *würg*


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt ungeraucht.^^
> 
> Gras ESSEN.


Wie so ne Kuh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Ja, wie ein Rind Gras essen.^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja, wie ein Rind Gras essen.^^


mit wiederkäuen oder ohne?


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja, wie ein Rind Gras essen.^^


Du bist ein Rind? Mmmh, dann könnte ich deinen Freund wegen Sodomie anklagen?


----------



## Villano (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja, wie ein Rind Gras essen.^^


na dann guten hunger^^


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

hab ich damals auch gemacht und geschenkte sandkuchen^^ mit gras kann man nur pfeifen und drauf schlafen


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Ich sagte, WIE ein Rind und nein, ohne Wiederkäuen^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich sagte, WIE ein Rind und nein, ohne Wiederkäuen^^


Gut hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht XD


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

mein freund hat mal tee geraucht o.0


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Gnome sind auch lecker! Nur leider so als kleiner Snack zwischendurch...


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> mein freund hat mal tee geraucht o.0


AUAUAUAUAUA okay... wie voll/breit war er als er das getan hat?


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Tee rauchen? oO


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Gnome sind auch lecker! Nur leider so als kleiner Snack zwischendurch...


Dafür werden sie an einer Milchkuh 4 mal Saat und können sich aus dem Zottelfell auch gleich mal Modische Winterklamotten machen, sowie aus den Hörnern Trinkgefässe^^


----------



## Villano (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> mein freund hat mal tee geraucht o.0



was für ne sorte? xD
schwarzer,erdbeer,vanille,...?


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> AUAUAUAUAUA okay... wie voll/breit war er als er das getan hat?


wir haben uns in mathe gestritten ob das geht und dann hat er zuhause nen teebeutel genommen und in stück papier eingewickelt + angezündet


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wir haben uns in mathe gestritten ob das geht und dann hat er zuhause nen teebeutel genommen und in stück papier eingewickelt + angezündet


Ähmm ich kenn den jetzt nicht und will dir nicht zu nahe tretten aber etwas fertig ist der schon oder?


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

ne wir sind nur alle etwas...anders^^


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Wie krank... o_O 

Hört ihr auch dieses Gepiepse aus dem Fußbereich?


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

naja ohne sinnlose aktionen ist das leben sinnlos  nä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wie krank... o_O
> 
> Hört ihr auch dieses Gepiepse aus dem Fußbereich?


...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Irrenhaus anruf*


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wie krank... o_O
> 
> Hört ihr auch dieses Gepiepse aus dem Fußbereich?


Also ich höre nur verwirrt Stimmen in meinem Kopf aber das ist normal aber ein gepipse... ich denke du solltest damit mal zum Arzt gehen...


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wie krank... o_O
> 
> Hört ihr auch dieses Gepiepse aus dem Fußbereich?


zertretest du wieder ratten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

wo ist minas?   los wer von euch hat ihn verschlept? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Ne Gnome. XD


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ne Gnome. XD


Ich HASSE Gnomenflames XD XD XD


----------



## Villano (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hört ihr auch dieses Gepiepse aus dem Fußbereich?



ich würde auf tinitus tippen^^


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> wo ist minas?   los wer von euch hat ihn verschlept?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe lecker lecker lecker


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

@Chopi wurde dir die alte Sig komplett verboten oder what?


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hehe lecker lecker lecker



grrr in chopis zimemr stürm und alles kurz und klein hau.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry Alanium falsches Haus, zu chopi renn und Minas befrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> grrr in chopis zimemr stürm und alles kurz und klein hau....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gibs doch zu du wolltest in wirklichkeit nur mal bei Alanium reinrennen....


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> @Chopi wurde dir die alte Sig komplett verboten oder what?



leider ja .. bild musst du aber speichern xD


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> leider ja .. bild musst du aber speichern xD


Habs schon gespeichert... geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> grrr in chopis zimemr stürm und alles kurz und klein hau....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





ich bin ned bei chopi ich mach nur gruppen q mit sonem pala ^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> leider ja .. bild musst du aber speichern xD


Is ja doof...aber gespeichert ist sie^^


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Gibs doch zu du wolltest in wirklichkeit nur mal bei Alanium reinrennen....



ok ich hatte den verdacht das minas sich da rumtreibt...


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Habs schon gespeichert... geil!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Giev 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das muss in meine sammlung ^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ok ich hatte den verdacht das minas sich da rumtreibt...




ach was .. ich doch nicht ^^ wobei sobald es ein girl ist kanns schon sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich bin ned bei chopi ich mach nur gruppen q mit sonem pala ^^


Axsao deswegen spammst du so wenig^^


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Giev
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


GayGay, mom....


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> @Chopi wurde dir die alte Sig komplett verboten oder what?


ja,leider :<



Klunker schrieb:


> grrr in chopis zimemr stürm und alles kurz und klein hau....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


äääähm,aber die dildos da,das sind nicht meine da im schrank...neee die hab ich ausgeliehn....oder ne die waren schon da als ich hier eingezogen bin


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Axsao deswegen spammst du so wenig^^




jap aber nun mach ich folgen und er lauft bisle rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach was .. ich doch nicht ^^ wobei sobald es ein girl ist kanns schon sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Player??? XD


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Böööser kleiner Gnom!

*tadelnd mit Finger wedel*


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> äääähm,aber die dildos da,das sind nicht meine da im schrank...neee die hab ich ausgeliehn....oder ne die waren schon da als ich hier eingezogen bin


IHHHHHHHHHH GITTTTTTT oder so XD


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

ich glaube wir haben Alanium verjagdt^^

edith: achne das ist sie ja, also sorry nochmal ich bezahl dir deine möbel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Böööser kleiner Gnom!
> 
> *tadelnd mit Finger wedel*


*kotzen geht*


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Player??? XD




syr ich mag schöne frauen ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Böööser kleiner Gnom!
> 
> *tadelnd mit Finger wedel*


Was hab ich den jetzt schon wieder angestellt?
*mitgrossenaugentraurigschau*
XD


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> syr ich mag schöne frauen ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer bitte nicht?


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Wer bitte nicht?



frauen?^^


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> syr ich mag schöne frauen ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



plop....schleimer!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Das wird euch hoffentlich kurieren: 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> frauen?^^


Lesben?


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Lesben?


...drehen geile Videos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das wird euch hoffentlich kurieren:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU


WOW länger als 20 sek kann ich das nicht aushalten... WÜRG....


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Wie ich wieder übergangen werde...

Püh! *beleidigt Arme verschränk*

Aha, geht doch!


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> ...drehen geile Videos!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nee die sind immer gleich... nur wenn nochn Kerl dabei ist wird interesant XD


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

ich musste auch ausschalten o.0


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> ...drehen geile Videos!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



au jaa .. so noch kurz q machen xd


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

habs anch 3 sek weggeklickt^^


so da habt ihr was gutes^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wie ich wieder übergangen werde...
> 
> Püh! *beleidigt Arme verschränk*


Ohhhh


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wie ich wieder übergangen werde...
> 
> Püh! *beleidigt Arme verschränk*


Hastn Aufmerksamtkeitsdefizitsyndrom oder warum?


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Ich hab's bis zum Schluss ausgehalten!^^

Jaja, die weibliche Stärke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> habs anch 3 sek weggeklickt^^
> so da habt ihr was gutes^^


Ja wo denn?^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich hab's bis zum Schluss ausgehalten!^^
> 
> Jaja, die weibliche Stärke...
> 
> ...


Gibs doch zu dir hats gefallen.....


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich hab's bis zum Schluss ausgehalten!^^
> 
> Jaja, die weibliche Stärke...
> 
> ...


....liegt woanders!


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ja wo denn?^^



ja hab en / vergesen jetzt ist'S rictig^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ja hab en / vergesen jetzt ist'S rictig^^


Naja n bisl soft aber okay man kanns hören^^


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)




----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Alle kuriert?

*wissenschaftlich in die Runde guck*


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Alle kuriert?
> 
> *wissenschaftlich in die Runde guck*


Ich weiß nicht, untersuch mich lieber nochmal!


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Waren wir Krank frau Doktor?
Wenn ja bitte nochmal untersuchen^^


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Das ist rein psychologisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

so lage du den kern gesunden lurock untersuchst verschwinde ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das ist rein psychologisch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso, dann erzählen wir den andern lieber nix von... du weißt schon, gestern....


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das ist rein psychologisch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na Klasse noch eine Psychologin XD
Da hab ich schon mal auf ne richtige Untersuchung gehofft^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Achso, dann erzählen wir den andern lieber nix von... du weißt schon, gestern....


Das hät ich jetzt doch gerne genauer erklärt XDXDXD


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Ich untersuch' den doch gar net!

Aber anscheinend haben die Anschwulungen aufgehört... Also alle wieder normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

jop   bekomm ich eiegtnlich en autogramm von dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dann brauch ich noch chopi und minas^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich untersuch' den doch gar net!
> 
> Aber anscheinend haben die Anschwulungen aufgehört... Also alle wieder normal
> 
> ...


Toll jetzt sind alle geheilt... danke Frau Doktor... dafür hast du jetzt mehr an der Backe XD
Achja und wieso Autogramme?


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

bin ein sammler^^, nä halt nur so gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und noch nciht gegöhrt sie ist das neue Bond Girl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

ChOpI

ein autogramm 5g


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Toll jetzt sind alle geheilt... danke Frau Doktor... dafür hast du jetzt mehr an der Backe XD
> Achja und wieso Autogramme?



Ne, jetzt verschwinde ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> bin ein sammler^^
> 
> und noch nciht gegöhrt sie ist das neue Bond Girl
> 
> ...


Boah da läuft der Schleim aus dem Satz....is ja Eklig


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ne, jetzt verschwinde ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och nöö *Bettel* das musst du dir noch n bisl antun^^


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ne, jetzt verschwinde ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, genau, lass uns gehen!


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ChOpI
> 
> ein autogramm 5g



ok welcher realm?^^


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Und tschüss!!

/winken
/gute Nacht wünsch


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ne, jetzt verschwinde ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*schweigeminute* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, genau, lass uns gehen!


Okay jetzt versteh ich was sie vorhin meinten mit "Zum Glück macht dich Lurock noch nicht an"


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Und tschüss!!
> 
> /winken
> /gute Nacht wünsch


BABA und so


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Gn8 Pussy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

ok gn8 *winkt zum abschied*


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gn8 Pussy!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Boah bin ich froh das ich n Kerl bin... XD


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

ok lurock du holst die tiefkühötruhen und ich karten?


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jop ham wir ein glück^^ schafen wir heute noch seite 500? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Boah bin ich froh das ich n Kerl bin... XD


Ja, ich auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ok lurock du holst die tiefkühötruhen und ich karten?


Meine Herren die EInsätze bitte!



Klunker schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> jop ham wir ein glück^^ schafen wir heute noch seite 500?
> ...


Locker XD


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

ich weis noch,wie wir uns auf post 1k gefreut und nu bald 10k O.O


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich weis noch,wie wir uns auf post 1k gefreut und nu bald 10k O.O


155 Posts noch XD


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

*dadadadam*here i am!!!


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> *dadadadam*here i am!!!


MAHLZEIT!


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

ok wir hätten fast geschafft,aber mit jacks? nene da bin ich weg XD


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

na das schaffen wir doch locker^^  spam spam spam  ich setze 3 g


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

"Jácks Experience"!


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

achja wer wird wohl seite 500 eröffnen^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> na das schaffen wir doch locker^^  spam spam spam  ich setze 3 g


Blackjack und Nutt__??


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> achja wer wird wohl seite 500 eröffnen^^


Wayne? XD


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> achja wer wird wohl seite 500 eröffnen^^


Ich natürlich, ich bin am längsten dabei (seit Seite 6!) und hab am meisten im Fred gepostet(ca. 2k Posts)!


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

ne esta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Blackjack und Nutt__??


I <3 Bender!


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich natürlich, ich bin am längsten dabei (seit Seite 6!) und hab am meisten im Fred gepostet(ca. 2k Posts)!


Beileid... laut deiner Sig musst du dir dein Ding ja schon 4 mal um den Bauch und 2 mal ums Bein binden können XD


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

was wollt ihr?was hab ich getan?


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

sooo re.. um was gehts atm? ^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> I <3 Bender!


/sign XD


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

hmm seite 500? schalala,noch sinds paar seiten


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Beileid... laut deiner Sig musst du dir dein Ding ja schon 4 mal um den Bauch und 2 mal ums Bein binden können XD


Klar, willste mal sehen?


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sooo re.. um was gehts atm? ^^



NiX!


Lurock schrieb:


> Klar, willste mal sehen?


Ähmm nein danke ich verzichte Freiwillig....


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Klar, willste mal sehen?



NEIN !!! lurck aus .. SITZ !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> NEIN !!! lurck aus .. SITZ !!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*auf Minas' Schoß setz*


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sooo re.. um was gehts atm? ^^



MINAS!!!!!!!!! wb, nunja ist ja auch egal hauptsche irgentann gibs seite 1000 und dann bricht der server zusammen es gibt nen großbrand und alles war umsonst^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> MINAS!!!!!!!!! wb, nunja ist ja auch egal hauptsche irgentann gibs seite 1000 und dann bricht der server zusammen es gibt nen großbrand und alles war umsonst^^



was passiert auch so ..
NUKEEEN


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> *auf Minas' Schoß setz*


Ohh man XD



Klunker schrieb:


> MINAS!!!!!!!!! wb, nunja ist ja auch egal hauptsche irgentann gibs seite 1000 und dann bricht der server zusammen es gibt nen großbrand und alles war umsonst^^


Ja nee is klar und Morgen kommt der Weihnachtsman und verteilt Geschenke *freu*


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

lets spam,friends


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ohh man XD
> Ja nee is klar und Morgen kommt der Weihnachtsman und verteilt Geschenke *freu*



echt? GEILOOO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn nicht bist du tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> lets spam,friends


Wird hier auch was anderes gemacht?


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> lets spam,friends



bin nicht dein freud xd


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> echt? GEILOOO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Upps ich geh mal verstecken spielen XD


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> echt? GEILOOO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*pistole bereit mach*


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> *pistole bereit mach*


Pack dein mickriges Ding wieder ein, damit kannst du eh nix ausrichten!


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Upps ich geh mal verstecken spielen XD



Ich mag hide and seek ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hörrör gimp film xd


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Blubb Blubb Hülfe ich bin ein Fisch!


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Wird hier auch was anderes gemacht?


NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Pack dein mickriges Ding wieder ein, damit kannst du eh nix ausrichten!



Owned...


Minastirit schrieb:


> Ich mag hide and seek ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Och nööö ich hasse solche scheiss schlechten Filme XD


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ



doch ehm .. ah ne war nur eine idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ


Puhh ich hatte schon Angst


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bin nicht dein freud xd



Gibs was gutes im Tv?


edith sagt: ups wolte net zitieren^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Pack dein mickriges Ding wieder ein, damit kannst du eh nix ausrichten!



doch sich selbst verletzten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Gibs was gutes im Tv?


alles atze....


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Gibs was gutes im Tv?


Um die Uhrzeit noch nicht, aber so ab 1 Uhr...


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Gibs was gutes im Tv?




es ist noch nicht 24.00 .. if ja know what i mean .. wobei im tv eh nie was gutes kommt ''


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Um die Uhrzeit noch nicht, aber so ab 1 Uhr...


Woher wusste ich nur das sowas in der Art jetzt kommt ? XD


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> es ist noch nicht 24.00 .. if ja know what i mean .. wobei im tv eh nie was gutes kommt ''


Stimmt, Hentai ftw!


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> es ist noch nicht 24.00 .. if ja know what i mean .. wobei im tv eh nie was gutes kommt ''


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Stimmt, Hentai ftw!



da hat das wort "kommt" ne andere bedeutung xd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

da gfibts auch bessere links aber die mag zam glaubs nid^^


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da hat das wort "kommt" ne andere bedeutung xd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das hat 2 Bedeutungen? oO


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da gfibts auch bessere links aber die mag zam glaubs nid^^


Damit dürftest du recht haben *XD*


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

immer dieser Hentai wer ist das eigentlich^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das hat 2 Bedeutungen? oO



es kommt im tv und lurock kommt dabei xd jap hat 2 ^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> immer dieser Hentai wer ist das eigentlich^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




geh wieder mit barbie spielen ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da gfibts auch bessere links aber die mag zam glaubs nid^^


das vid wurde wohl gelöscht


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> es kommt im tv und lurock kommt dabei xd jap hat 2 ^^


Ohh man seit ihr alle fertig mit den Nerven XD


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

? was meinst?


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ohh man seit ihr alle fertig mit den Nerven XD




ach wiso denn ^^ ist doch grad so lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in 4 seiten will ich wieder zuoberst sien !!!


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ? was meinst?


OOOch nüx nüx macht ruhig weiter XD


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> immer dieser Hentai wer ist das eigentlich^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich



Minastirit schrieb:


> es kommt im tv und lurock kommt dabei xd jap hat 2 ^^


Ich kannte nur das 2.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach wiso denn ^^ ist doch grad so lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab ja auch nicht gesagt hört auf damit XD


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> OOOch nüx nüx macht ruhig weiter XD



meinte den troll damit .. "notiz an mich .. nur noch auf antwort drücken"


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich
> Ich kannte nur das 2.



war mir klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber bei dir schaut das immer so doof aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

booooooooooring


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> war mir klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was?


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> meinte den troll damit .. "notiz an mich .. nur noch auf antwort drücken"


Gut das verwirrt mich nämlich sonst zu Krass XD


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> geh wieder mit barbie spielen ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne lass mal, habe nie mit enen gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber seid wann gibt es hentais im fernsehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

ne lass mal, habe nie mit enen gespielt wink.gif

aber seid wann gibt es hentais im fernsehen ohmy.gif
 ...

u know internet?


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> blub


Nee noch 2 Chatfenster offen XD


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> blub


Scheiß Editierer!


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> meinte den troll damit .. "notiz an mich .. nur noch auf antwort drücken"


bei mir kommt "we're sorry this video is no longer available" ode so ähnlich


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. März 2008)

Abend Pussys!


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was?



ich sag ma nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*lurock cam ausmach*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  damit verdient man gut geld ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Abend Pussys!



tachwohl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

völlig was los?


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bei mir kommt "we're sorry this video is no longer available" ode so ähnlich




internet is 4 porn .. das video .. bei mir gehts^^


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne lass mal, habe nie mit enen gespielt wink.gif
> 
> aber seid wann gibt es hentais im fernsehen ohmy.gif
> ...
> ...



nabend buffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lassen wir das thema minas wir kennen das wohl beide gut genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Abend Pussys!


Moin


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Scheiß Editierer!



muahaha pwnd ^^


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Abend Pussys!


moinsen


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Bin mal afk...


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> muahaha pwnd ^^


ROFL Assi Action^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. März 2008)

So ihr kleinen Gurkenraucher...

Worum gehts bei Euch?


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> nabend buffed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei mir bin ich da sicher .. bei dir hmm ^^

mom oben rechts in schnellstarliste klick hier haste ma link ... ah ne darf ich nid^^ doofe netiquette^^


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

so atze ist an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hrhr wir könne ja noxiel fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So ihr kleinen Gurkenraucher...
> 
> Worum gehts bei Euch?



sex drugs und alkohol ..


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> minas eine seite zurück gehen uns meinen post lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ein post hoch und lsesen ..


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sex drugs und alkohol ..



Nummer eins nehm ich gerne an. Drogen nur Zigaretten und Koffein und Alkohol gerne ein Glas Wein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sex drugs und alkohol ..


jooooooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ein post hoch und lsesen ..



haben aneinander vorbeigetipt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nummer eins nehm ich gerne an. Drogen nur Zigaretten und Koffein und Alkohol gerne ein Glas Wein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok glückwunsch sie haben sex mit lurock gewonnen
zigaretten die vollgestopft sind mit passiv filter die nur stinken und ein wein der abgelaufen ist

edit meint: wenn sie den gewinn nicht in der nöchsten 2min holen senden wir ihnen lurock 2 und lurock 3 auch noch mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> jooooooo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/reportet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ok glückwunsch sie haben sex mit lurock gewonnen
> zigaretten die vollgestopft sind mit passiv filter die nur stinken und ein wein der abgelaufen ist
> 
> Xd


Bähh wer will den sowas gewinnen ???
da wäre mir der Wein ja noch am liebsten


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

was'n preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  woohoo bald haben wir es^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Bähh wer will den sowas gewinnen ???
> da wäre mir der Wein ja noch am liebsten




Mir das geld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> jooooooo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na sowas liebe ich ja. Du darfst weder Sex haben, noch Drogen zu dir nehmen (Egal welche) und Alkohol fällt unter die gleiche Sparte.

Aber hauptsache "Joooo" schreiben und "cool" sein....

Man man man...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

*SPAM*


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Na sowas liebe ich ja. Du darfst weder Sex haben, noch Drogen zu dir nehmen (Egal welche) und Alkohol fällt unter die gleiche Sparte.
> 
> Aber hauptsache "Joooo" schreiben und "cool" sein....
> 
> ...



lies mein text und du willst uach keins davon xd


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Boah wie lange dauert das denn noch bis Seite 500....langsam werden hier sogar die Flames langweilig


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Na sowas liebe ich ja. Du darfst weder Sex haben, noch Drogen zu dir nehmen (Egal welche) und Alkohol fällt unter die gleiche Sparte.
> 
> Aber hauptsache "Joooo" schreiben und "cool" sein....
> 
> ...


ich machs trozdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Boah wie lange dauert das denn noch bis Seite 500....langsam werden hier sogar die Flames langweilig




.. deine sig ist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die andere fand ich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich machs trozdem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HEY da skannst du nicht er hats dir doch Verboten !!11elf

Oder sowas in der Richtung


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Na sowas liebe ich ja. Du darfst weder Sex haben, noch Drogen zu dir nehmen (Egal welche) und Alkohol fällt unter die gleiche Sparte.
> 
> Aber hauptsache "Joooo" schreiben und "cool" sein....
> 
> ...


/sign!

Scheiß Kleinkinder!


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

back to the rules 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> /sign!
> 
> Scheiß Kleinkinder!


das musst du sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Besser?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lies mein text und du willst uach keins davon xd



Ich habs gelesen, aber ich bin momentan nicht in einer "Ich nehme alles mit Humor"-Stimmung.^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

regeln sind nur da zum gebrochen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> regeln sind nur da zum gebrochen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


JAHH Revolution... oder nicht????


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich habs gelesen, aber ich bin momentan nicht in einer "Ich nehme alles mit Humor"-Stimmung.^^


das ist ne tolle stimmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich habs gelesen, aber ich bin momentan nicht in einer "Ich nehme alles mit Humor"-Stimmung.^^



och .. schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> regeln sind nur da zum gebrochen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


niemals!


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

^^ genau, *marschmallow ess*


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> das ist ne tolle stimmung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö isses nicht ..

immer die reinposter hier pff ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ^^ genau, *marschmallow ess*


Heiss gemacht oder Kalt?


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ^^ genau, *marschmallow ess*


OHA reported o.0


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> niemals!



Sagte der troll mit der raliban kappe ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> niemals!



trolli nicht wieder sowas sonst wird zam böse jeder hat seine eigene auffassunfg und vertritt diese in der weise dir er für richtig hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Heiss gemacht oder Kalt?



Tiefgefroheren 111111!!!!!!


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> niemals!


nein,du ganz bestimmt nicht


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Heiss gemacht oder Kalt?


Ich mache alles heiß... Kaffee, Limo, VöBu's, etc. ....


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Tiefgefroheren 111111!!!!!!


Boah bist du COOL so COOL will ich auch ma werden !!11elf....


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Heiss gemacht oder Kalt?



roh^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich mache alles heiß... Kaffee, Limo, VöBu's, etc. ....



so genau wollten wir das nicht wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

bahhh du eckel


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Achja ...
Nur mal so...
HUNTERITEM!!11


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

regeln dürfen nich gebrochen werden
regeln sind toll
regeln sind niemals falsch


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Boah bist du COOL so COOL will ich auch ma werden !!11elf....



Das kommt noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nur geduld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich mache alles heiß... Kaffee, Limo, VöBu's, etc. ....


auch deine freundin?


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Musste jetzt einfach mal sein Sry... mir wurde iwie langweilig...


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> bahhh du eckel





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Das kommt noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Juhuu es besteht noch Hoffnung!


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> regeln dürfen nich gebrochen werden
> regeln sind toll
> regeln sind niemals falsch



Regel nummer 1 
Es gibt keine Regel
Regel nummer 2
Riesentrolli ist ein spammer

.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Das kommt noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


NEIIIIIIIN


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> auch deine freundin?


Die ist immer heiß ...!


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Also wer macht die Seite 500 auf???


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die ist immer heiß ...!



nö Xd


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

gleich ham was


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

BÄM!

Ach fast, mist.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Ich!


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

500




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 doch ned


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

grat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 z lurock


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die ist immer heiß ...!


THX 4 the Info!


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

yes seite 500 und ich war der erste


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

vote 4 aus forum kick für jacks !


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

SHIIITTTT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   aber glückwunsch^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> BÄM!


WB
Achja GZ an alle und so ihr seit die Grössten....


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

gz jácks


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Jácks du unwürdiges Etwas! Ich hasse dich!


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

na toll jacks ist es geworden :/

achja und mein mausrädchen ist kaputt gegangen oO


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> BÄM!
> 
> Ach fast, mist.



webe ..


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

tjaha ich bin sooooo gut


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jácks du unwürdiges Etwas! Ich hasse dich!


HAHA lurock würd mir Stinken XD


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

10000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Naja, wenn er's nicht gewesen wär, hätt ich die 500 gehabt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

jetzt aber 10000 post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

MUHAHAHA ich hab den 10.000en


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> HAHA lurock würd mir Stinken XD


Hä?


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

woah jetz aber


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

arg *zusammenbrech*
edith sagt: doppelpost-.-


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

human hat den 10k´sten post :'(
DEN wollte ich


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Naja, wenn er's nicht gewesen wär, hätt ich die 500 gehabt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lieber du als er ^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

XD was ein schwachsinn aber immerhin ne beschäfftigung^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> human hat den 10k´sten post :'(
> DEN wollte ich


Tut mir leid... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

jap xd


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

ok dann halt der 20000^^ un wb


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

wollte auch nen 10k post aber egal immerhin ist mein post bald bei 3k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ok dann halt der 20000^^ un wb


Na dann viel Spass beim fleissigen Posten XD


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

ok neues thema:
mein mausrädchen ist kaputt,man kann noch klicken,aber nicht mehr scrollen
was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Merci an alle.^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wollte auch nen 10k post aber egal immerhin ist mein post bald bei 3k
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Angeber^^


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lieber du als er ^^


das ist gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ok neues thema:
> mein mausrädchen ist kaputt,man kann noch klicken,aber nicht mehr scrollen
> was kann ich dagegen tun?


neue maus kaufen


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

neue kaufen oder ne alte erstmal als ersatz nehmen danke dir =)


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ok neues thema:
> mein mausrädchen ist kaputt,man kann noch klicken,aber nicht mehr scrollen
> was kann ich dagegen tun?


Wenn es eine Wireless ist wirf sie aus dem Fenster, wenn sie ein Kabel hat erhäng dich XD


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Ich bin depressiv... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin depressiv...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


XD was ein krankes Smilie


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Wenn es eine Wireless ist wirf sie aus dem Fenster, wenn sie ein Kabel hat erhäng dich XD



der ist gut^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Merci an alle.^^



Niemand beachtet dich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dafür ich: HuHu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin depressiv...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



That's not funny!


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin depressiv...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann hör Billy Talent,du EMO!!!


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ok neues thema:
> mein mausrädchen ist kaputt,man kann noch klicken,aber nicht mehr scrollen
> was kann ich dagegen tun?



neues kaufen


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

doch ich habe mich bei ihr bedankt^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Dann hör Billy Talent,du EMO!!!


Davon wird man nicht Depressiv sondern Suizidgefährdet... also von der Musik


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Wenn ihr mit Emo-Flames kommt, bin ich wieder weg! *droh*


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

wireless,aber kein geld :/ wie soll ich mich nu umbringen?


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> That's not funny!


Oh doch! Ritzen ist nur ein Schrei nach Aufmerksamkeit, denn wenn
sie sich wirklich umbringen wollten, wären sie tot...
Bei so etwas bin ich Jigsaw's Meinung!


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Davon wird man nicht Depressiv sondern Suizidgefährdet... also von der Musik


aber viele Emos hörn immer Billy Talent


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

sag Alanium das emos plödsind. dann biste ganz schnell eg vom fenster^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wireless,aber kein geld :/ wie soll ich mich nu umbringen?


Wirf die Maus aus dem zehnten Stock und Spring hinterher, musst versuchen sie im Flug zu fangen wenn dus schaffst bist du gut wenn nicht is auch egal


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

Wie bekommt man nen Emo vom Baum?
Seil durschneiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> aber viele Emos hörn immer Billy Talent




hmm bin kein emo aber mag die mukke zwischendurch xd


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> sag Alanium das emos plödsind. dann biste ganz schnell eg vom fenster^^



wiso? ich hab keine angst vor frauen ^^


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Billy Talent ist cool.^^


----------



## Sweny (14. März 2008)

http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=139
höre ich schon seit ca. 10 Stunden X___x


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Billy Talent ist cool.^^


Ist es nicht!


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm bin kein emo aber mag die mukke zwischendurch xd


Argh Asche auf dein Haupt... der Sänger hatte Live nee Stimme wie ne zertrettene Kröte... da will man sich echt umbringen...


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

wer weißwozu die fähig ist^^


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man nen Emo vom Baum?
> Seil durschneiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=139
> höre ich schon seit ca. 10 Stunden X___x



du rauchst zuviel kekse !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Billy Talent ist cool.^^


Ähmmm lass mich kurz überlegen... NEIN!


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Bist du die Sweny ausm WoW-OT?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ist es nicht!


doch!


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Argh Asche auf dein Haupt... der Sänger hatte Live nee Stimme wie ne zertrettene Kröte... da will man sich echt umbringen...



wer hörst sich das schon life und nüchtern an^^ 

aber hacke dicht und durch die boxen isses lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bist du die Sweny ausm WoW-OT?^^




YääääSSss


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

Billy Talent ist cool ja!!!


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> doch!


Nö.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> wer weißwozu die fähig ist^^




<< Karateka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr seid doof! *schnief*


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wer hörst sich das schon life und nüchtern an^^
> 
> aber hacke dicht und durch die boxen isses lustig
> 
> ...


Rock am Ring... also nix mit NüchternXD


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nö.



Keks!


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

<<< wird billy talent live und nicht nüchtern erleben


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Keks!


Ja Bitte!


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> YääääSSss




DUUUUUUUUUU. du hast mir meinen Spruch geklaut!


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> <<< wird billy talent live und nicht nüchtern erleben


und du wirst rise against live erleben*neidisch bin*


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> <<< wird billy talent live und nicht nüchtern erleben


Herzliches Beileid... es ist schwer aber irgendwann gibt der Sänger auf und dann weist du, dass du überlebt hast!


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

So ich geh ne runde schlafen, bin schon seit gestern um 3 Uhr morgens wah, also gute nacht oder so...tschööö0ö0ö0ö0ö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> DUUUUUUUUUU. du hast mir meinen Spruch geklaut!



echt? oO


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> <<< wird billy talent live und nicht nüchtern erleben


 

^
tut mir leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> << Karateka
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kakao rüberreich und marschmallow geb. Komm lächel wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Edith: muhahaha schon wieder sdie seite eröffnet^^


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> So ich geh ne runde schlafen, bin schon seit gestern um 3 Uhr morgens wah, also gute nacht oder so...tschööö0ö0ö0ö0ö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tschüss


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Kakao rüberreich und marschmallow geb. Komm lächel wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schleimer


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> <<< wird 1.*billy talent* 2.*live* und 3.*nüchtern* erleben


3 Fehler!


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 3 Fehler!


100%iges /sign


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Herzliches Beileid... es ist schwer aber irgendwann gibt der Sänger auf und dann weist du, dass du überlebt hast!


find billy talent zu geil 
das wird wohl nich passieren


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> echt? oO



"Der Tod stellte seine Sense beiseite und stieg auf den Mähdrescher, denn es ward Krieg."


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

ich will rise against live sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> find billy talent zu geil
> das wird wohl nich passieren


Naja jedem das seine nee?


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> "Der Tod stellte seine Sense beiseite und stieg auf den Mähdrescher, denn es ward Krieg."


Der Spruch ist uuuuuuuuuuuuuralt und steht in 2 Signaturen hier!


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich will rise against live sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


geh zu hurricane 08 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Genau!

*Kakao annehm* *Marschmellow wegleg* *schlürf*

Edith meint den Gnom.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> "Der Tod stellte seine Sense beiseite und stieg auf den Mähdrescher, denn es ward Krieg."



Und als er merkte, das der Gegner mit Dieter Bohlen bewaffnet war, gab er auf.


----------



## chopi (15. März 2008)

ich bin weg,ohne mein mausrad kann ich nicht scrollen -> kann ich nicht im inet surfen


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> /sign
> geh zu hurricane 08
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne zu weit weg und zu teuer

btw rise against ist fucking geil


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich will rise against live sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


werde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

btw

Rise Against Blink Nickelback Offspring BillyTalen alles Top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der Spruch ist uuuuuuuuuuuuuralt und steht in 2 Signaturen hier!



Ich war aber erst im WoW-Forum und da hatte ich den als Monopol und sie hat den dann auch irgendwann genommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> werde ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Angeber^^


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> btw
> 
> Rise Against Blink Nickelback Offspring BillyTalen alles Top
> 
> ...


Offspring ist die größte scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich war aber erst im WoW-Forum und da hatte ich den als Monopol und sie hat den dann auch irgendwann genommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nene, den hab ich schon in Signaturen hier gesehen, da war das Internet für dich ein Fremdwort!


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Angeber^^


aber auf jeden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nene, den hab ich schon in Signaturen hier gesehen, da war das Internet für dich ein Fremdwort!



Wo ja auch so viele Jahre zwischen uns liegen...


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Offspring ist die größte scheiße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ok pass auf^^

*neidisch auf trolli bin*


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

ich will nur rammstein life in der schweiz sehn alles andere ist mir egal ^^


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wo ja auch so viele Jahre zwischen uns liegen...


Ähm... ja...


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

ICH BIN NEIDISCH AUF DEN TROLL!!!


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wo ja auch so viele Jahre zwischen uns liegen...



jap  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ähm... ja...



Ich bin überwältigt, ganze 3 stück! *hust*


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Achja Lurock  Jacks spielt auf unserem realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wollen wir uns mal treffen und jagen gehen?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Offspring ist die größte scheiße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


offspring is derbe geil!!


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> offspring is derbe geil!!


rise against ist geiler


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> offspring is derbe geil!!



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wirst immer sympathischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Achja Lurock  Jacks spielt auf unserem realm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich komm rüber und kill ihn wegen 500er seite ..


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Da mach' ich mit!


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

^^ ich geh mal dem gl vom ihm bescheid sagen^^ ach shit  mein acc ist ja eingefroren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Was habt ihr alle gegen mich?


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Wir haben was geen Jacks^^


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle gegen mich?


so viel zeit hab ich nich


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle gegen mich?



nicht gegen dich^^ ich wil dir nur helfen rache an jacks zu nehmen^^

er soeilt in der Gilde Highland Warrior gl ist Hamish^^


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

ihr werdet mich eh nicht kriegen da ich vorläufig nicht mehr spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle gegen mich?


Nichts was hilft?


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wir haben was geen Jacks^^


Aso, na dann.



riesentrolli schrieb:


> so viel zeit hab ich nich


War ja klar, mein kleiner Terrorist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ihr werdet mich eh nicht kriegen da ich vorläufig nicht mehr spiele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^

echt net? wie hieß eigentlich dein Main?^^


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle gegen mich?



Ich für meinen Teil einen Knüppel.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil einen Knüppel.


Uuuh, ja, schlag mich, Baby!


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Da mach' ich mit!



juhu ich hab ein mount Xd *g*


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil einen Knüppel.


DU hast nen KNÜPPEL???
Och nö oder? XD


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

Motherfucking geil


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

und jetz kommt Lurock und sagt:  den ahb ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. März 2008)

So bin wieder weg. Hier ist eh nur Spammen angesagt. Das bin ich leid. CuCu ihr Kackboons! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Geht lieber Allies klatschen als überall Müll zu schreiben.^^


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Woran ihr schon wieder denkt.. ts

BTW: Kennt ihr DEN Flirtspruch schlechthin aus WoW?


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ^
> 
> echt net? wie hieß eigentlich dein Main?^^


Murthag


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Naja bin dann auch ma Weg hab ja den 10k Post kassiert... und ausserdem zock ich ejtzt erst ma ne Runde CU CU


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Jacks findest du auch das  the sufferer and the whitness das beste album bischher war? revolutins per minute fand ich net so gut aber auch gut^^


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Murthag



mhm ich glaub den kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GN8 dude


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Woran ihr schon wieder denkt.. ts
> 
> BTW: Kennt ihr DEN Flirtspruch schlechthin aus WoW?



1. ich denk daran nicht wir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. ne sagma


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Jacks findest du auch das  the sufferer and the whitness das beste album bischher war? revolutins per minute fand ich net so gut aber auch gut^^


jo The Sufferer And The Witness war das beste.Da sind coole Sachen drauf wie z.B: Roadside oder Ready to fall.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 1. ich denk daran nicht wir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


"Damen dürfen kostenlos reiten." (männliche Tauren) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Woran ihr schon wieder denkt.. ts
> 
> BTW: Kennt ihr DEN Flirtspruch schlechthin aus WoW?


Soll ich dir zeigen woran ich denke?

Und nein, kenn ich net....


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> "Damen dürfen kostenlos reiten." (männliche Tauren)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



.. der ist beschissen xd


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> "Damen dürfen kostenlos reiten." (männliche Tauren)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du Sau! Schäm dich!


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Ich find' den lustig.^^


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Bricks find ich aber auch geil, kwnt ihr flogging Molly?^^


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Bricks find ich aber auch geil, kwnt ihr flogging Molly?^^


sagt mir jetzt nichts,sag mal hörst du auch my chemical romance?


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Sure


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Die sind gut. Finde ich.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Bricks find ich aber auch geil, kwnt ihr flogging Molly?^^


ja kommen zum hurricane


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Die sind gut. Finde ich.



chemical oder rise?^^


----------



## b1ubb (15. März 2008)

Mein erster POST HIER !!!

ich hab es zum ersten mal geschafft um die Uhrzeit ins Forum zu posten !

so über was reden wir ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ja kommen zum hurricane



genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ich bin net da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> chemical oder rise?^^



MCR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Hört auf sowas hier zu posten! Macht euch einen eigenen Fred!
"Emo-Abend" Oder so...


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Mein erster POST HIER !!!
> 
> ich hab es zum ersten mal geschafft um die Uhrzeit ins Forum zu posten !
> 
> ...


lesen hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Mein erster POST HIER !!!
> 
> ich hab es zum ersten mal geschafft um die Uhrzeit ins Forum zu posten !
> 
> ...


über rise against und chemical romance


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

^^ @blubb im moment bands und hurricane 08 lurock treibt sich hier auch noch rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> MCR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo,sau geil ist welocme to the black parade oder helena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Mein erster POST HIER !!!
> 
> ich hab es zum ersten mal geschafft um die Uhrzeit ins Forum zu posten !
> 
> ...


XD noch ein verrückter... eigentlich wollt ich ja zocken aber jetzt wirds hier vielleicht doch nochmal interesant


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

MCR ist KEIN EMo, definitiv NICHT.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hört auf sowas hier zu posten! Macht euch einen eigenen Fred!
> "Emo-Abend" Oder so...


Emo???


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> MCR ist KEIN EMo, definitiv NICHT.


Deffiniere "EMO"


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> MCR ist KEIN EMo, definitiv NICHT.


genau punk rock/rock ist das


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Jo,sau geil ist welocme to the black parade oder helena
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bleib bei den ersten alben


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hört auf sowas hier zu posten! Macht euch einen eigenen Fred!
> "Emo-Abend" Oder so...



Bin aber kein Emo...überhaupt nicht, klassifiziere mich bloss net als emo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich habe zwar nichts gegn emos, die meisten sind sehr nett aber ich bin keiner^^


----------



## Foertel (15. März 2008)

Muhaaa, da vin ich wieder.

Mitm Cheffe saufen gehen bringt scho was, jetzes habsc morgen freo *freo* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Mein erster POST HIER !!!
> 
> ich hab es zum ersten mal geschafft um die Uhrzeit ins Forum zu posten !
> 
> ...



über dich xd hi dude  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Ach, das ganze Punk/Emo-Gedöns, alles raus!


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Jácks hat Recht. (ausnahmsweise^^)


----------



## b1ubb (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> XD noch ein verrückter... eigentlich wollt ich ja zocken aber jetzt wirds hier vielleicht doch nochmal interesant



hmmm wenn ich mitreden könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



reden wir mal über dinge wo ich mich auskenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach, das ganze Punk/Emo-Gedön, alles raus!



emo core ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich bleib bei den ersten alben


großer Fehler


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach, das ganze Punk/Emo-Gedöns, alles raus!


*anti-flag lauter dreh* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hmmm wenn ich mitreden könnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die nummer vom pizzamann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Jácks hat Recht. (ausnahmsweise^^)


thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

ich oute mich mal und sage ich höhre jack johnson und marquess 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber spanische musik ist echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> emo core ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WTF EMOCORE?????


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

b1ubb, ich will ein Kind von dir!


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich oute mich mal und sage ich höhre jack johnson und marquess
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jetzt wird mir Warm...


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich oute mich mal und sage ich höhre jack johnson und marquess
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jack johnson ist cool^^


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

ich glube das will er net lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> WTF EMOCORE?????



Eigentliche Bezeichnung für "Emo" (die Musik).


----------



## Foertel (15. März 2008)

Will kemand mitdaufen? xF


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Will kemand mitdaufen? xF


ja


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

Riesentrolli das verpasst du!!!


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Will kemand mitdaufen? xF


Da ist wohl wirklich einer voll xD


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Ich verfluche mich gerade dafür, dass ich Jácks gezeigt habe, wie man Videos postet...


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Da ist wohl wirklich einer voll xD



noch einer Xd


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

ach ahbe quark gebaut-.-


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> noch einer Xd


Ich hab' noch nie in meinem Leben einen Tropfen Alkohol zu mir genommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich verfluche mich gerade dafür, dass ich Jácks gezeigt habe, wie man Videos postet...


hast du garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich hab' noch nie in meinem Leben einen Tropfen Alkohol zu mir genommen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


14 und noch nie besoffen? Rofl, dass ich sowas noch erleben muss...


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich hab' noch nie in meinem Leben einen Tropfen Alkohol zu mir genommen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Braves Mädel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich hab' noch nie in meinem Leben einen Tropfen Alkohol zu mir genommen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sicher... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 14 und noch nie besoffen? Rofl, dass ich sowas noch erleben muss...


ich hab auch noch nie alk getrunken


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

das kommt noch das kommt noch^^


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Armer Lurok...^^ OK, einmal hab ich wohl was getrunken: Einen Schluck und sofort wieder ausgespuckt... BÄH!^^


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Braves Mädel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau das ist das Problem... Wer will schon ein braves Mädel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> das kommt noch das kommt noch^^


auf jeden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Riesentrolli das verpasst du!!!


nope
ich hab
I Brought You My Bullets, You Brought Me Your Love
Life On The Murder Scene und
Three Cheers For Sweet Revenge

da is auch helena drauf


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich verfluche mich gerade dafür, dass ich Jácks gezeigt habe, wie man Videos postet...



hehe


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

keiner aber es war in dem sine gemeint das sie klufg ist und kein komma saufen macht^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Armer Lurok...^^ OK, einmal hab ich wohl was getrunken: Einen Schluck und sofort wieder ausgespuckt... BÄH!^^



du verpasst was kleine Xd


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nope
> ich hab
> I Brought You My Bullets, You Brought Me Your Love
> Life On The Murder Scene und
> ...


dann ist ja gut,aber the black parade musst du dir trozdem anschaffen,dass ist geil


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Ich sag das kommt noch alles, gruppenspenden und zum 15ten schicken wir ihr was^^

alk und neh sahne torte mit nem nacjten lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Ich sag das kommt noch alles, gruppenspenden und zum 15ten schicken wir ihr was^^
> 
> alk und neh sahne torte mit nem nacjten lurock
> 
> ...


Iiiih, ein nackter Lurock... *Augenkrebs*


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Ich sag das kommt noch alles, gruppenspenden und zum 15ten schicken wir ihr was^^
> 
> alk und neh sahne torte mit nem nacjten lurock
> 
> ...


Toll dann erlebt sie aber ihren 16ten nicht mehr... weil sie sich vorher vor ne Bahn geworfen hat oder sowas...


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

o.O


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

ok lassen wir den lurock alk und neh sahne torte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Hört sich schon besser an.^^


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Yeaaah, Baby!


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

klunker ich mach dir morgen deine sigi


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Ich sag das kommt noch alles, gruppenspenden und zum 15ten schicken wir ihr was^^
> 
> alk und neh sahne torte mit nem nacjten lurock
> 
> ...



das letzte muss nicht sein .. und den alk trink ich auch alein xD


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Cool Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hast was gut bei mir wenn du ingame mal was brauchst einfach melden^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Cool Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



? giev gold Xd


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

*murmel* 7. Oktober *tuschel*


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> dann ist ja gut,aber the black parade musst du dir trozdem anschaffen,dass ist geil


hmm ma sehen aber zb welcome to the black parade find ich sehr schlecht


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *murmel* 7. Oktober *tuschel*



OKTOBNER FEST .. oder was ist da?


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hmm ma sehen aber zb welcome to the black parade find ich sehr schlecht


was?der song ist genail!


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> was?der song ist genail!


gut ich hol mir das album nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *murmel* 7. Oktober *tuschel*



wtf  da hat en kumpel von mir geburtstag^^  ich mag dich Alaniu, wir waagen müssen zusammenhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> OKTOBNER FEST .. oder was ist da?


Mein Geburtstag.^^


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mein Geburtstag.^^


W00T?! Or'ly?


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> wtf  da hat en kumpel von mir geburtstag^^  ich mag dich Alaniu, wir waagen müssen zusammenhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so ich poste es nochmal jezt bekomst du erst recht en geschenk^^


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gut ich hol mir das album nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> W00T?! Or'ly?


Ja du... Homer, du.^^


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja du... Homer, du.^^


Den raff ich jetzt nicht...


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja du... Homer, du.^^


Oooh, danke... *schnurr*


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

*freu* ne andere Waage  habe 6 Tage später birthday xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Den raff ich jetzt nicht...


*auf lurocks ava deut*


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oooh, danke... *schnurr*


Hör auf mich anzumachen! Du wirst mich *nie* bekommen!


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mein Geburtstag.^^



ach .. toll und nun? du hast so oder so nen freund .. bringt mir ja nix ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

WTF?!Gerade gefunden sau geil


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hör auf mich anzumachen! Du wirst mich *nie* bekommen!


Och Pussy, nimm nicht immer alles so ernst...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Och Pussy, nimm nicht immer alles so ernst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh armer Lurock


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Oh armer Lurock


Bist du hirnverbuggt? Ich bemitleide sie!


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Och Pussy, nimm nicht immer alles so ernst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ohh wie Süss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bist du hirnverbuggt? Ich bemitleide sie!



jap issa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

keine Manieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ne Lady must du mit Samthandschuhen anfassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ok ich rede schon komisch ich glube ich geh gleich schlafen^^


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

*freu* Hab' Lurock verletzt! <3


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

So bis heute Abend dann meine lieben schlaft gut und amüsiert euch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Für deinen Herzschemrz, Lurock: http://youtube.com/watch?v=3W9nAACkKas 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *freu* Hab' Lurock verletzt! <3


Lol? Lern lesen!


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> So bis heute Abend dann meine lieben schlaft gut und amüsiert euch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bye


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> So bis heute Abend dann meine lieben schlaft gut und amüsiert euch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gut's Nächtle!


Du warst zu schnell, Lurock.^^ Und: *Ironie*...


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

ok doch net^^  cus und grüßt minas von mir^^


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> keine Manieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wäre wohl besser...


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Zomfg! Ich sag "Nehm nicht alles so ernst!" und ihr labert was von "mich verletzt"?


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Lurock wird sentimental, er muss ins Bettchen. ^.^


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Lurock wird sentimental, er muss ins Bettchen. ^.^


Ich bin nicht sentimental, ich finde nur, dass manche zu dumm sind um das Leben verdient zu haben...


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Lurock wird sentimental, er muss ins Bettchen. ^.^


Wo hast du das denn gesehen??? Also mir ist nix aufgefallen....


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> keine Manieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lady mit samthantschuhen WTF die hat nen freund !! -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht sentimental, ich finde nur, dass manche zu dumm sind um das Leben verdient zu haben...


*räusper*


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Die weibliche Intuition.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Die weibliche Intuition....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja nee is klar!^^


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ja nee is klar!^^


Nur, weil *du* sie nicht hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

ich gehe jZ.Cya pussys.Und grüße an Alanium,weil sie MCR hört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich gehe jZ.Cya pussys.Und grüße an Alanium,weil sie MCR hört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich gehe jZ.Cya pussys.Und grüße an Alanium,weil sie MCR hört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie ich halt übergangen werde nur weil ich n schwanz zwischen den beinen baumeln hab
trotzdem gn8


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Die weibliche Intuition....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die ist fürn anus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nur, weil *du* sie nicht hast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jepp genau deswegen bin ich jetzt neidisch und verstimmt!!11elf


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Also, ich finde das schon irgendwie geil...
Ich mach mich über sie lustig, weil sie alles ernst nimmt:


Lurock schrieb:


> Och Pussy, nimm nicht immer alles so ernst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und dann werd ich auf einmal bemitleidet:


Jácks schrieb:


> Oh armer Lurock




Where is die Logik?


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Jepp genau deswegen bin ich jetzt neidisch und verstimmt!!11elf



*Du Armer! *kein Mitleid hat* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Du Armer! *kein Mitleid hat*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


weder brauche, noch will ich dein Mitleid XD


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> weder brauche, noch will ich dein Mitleid XD


[*Hättest du auch nicht bekommen!*


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Du Armer! *kein Mitleid hat*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zum glück bekomm ich das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (15. März 2008)

ISCH woömm barves mädeö

Woaj, ich eh zu bedd, swg hat ers 88 prosemt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> ISCH woömm barves mädeö
> 
> Woaj, ich eh zu bedd, swg hat ers 88 prosemt
> 
> ...


Nochmal auf Deutsch bitte.^^


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> ISCH woömm barves mädeö
> 
> Woaj, ich eh zu bedd, swg hat ers 88 prosemt
> 
> ...


Alter wenn du voll bist versuch wenigstens einiger maßen die Tasten zu treffen....


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> ISCH woömm barves mädeö
> 
> Woaj, ich eh zu bedd, swg hat ers 88 prosemt
> 
> ...


ich will das gleiche pls


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

*Mit Foertel können wir heut' nicht mehr rechnen.^^*


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Mit Foertel können wir heut' nicht mehr rechnen.^^*


Joa der will nich mehr hab ich so das gefühl


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Joa der will nich mehr hab ich so das gefühl


Unsinn, der ist genauso nüchtern wie ich, der tut nur so!


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Joa der will nich mehr hab ich so das gefühl


*Man kann's ihm aber auch nicht verübeln.^^

Lurock, du Spielverderber!*


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> ISCH woömm barves mädeö
> 
> Woaj, ich eh zu bedd, swg hat ers 88 prosemt
> 
> ...




bis ich so schreiben würde müsst ich ne flasche wodka auf ex trinken -.-


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Man kann's ihm aber auch nicht verübeln.^^
> 
> Lurock, du Spielverderber!*


Tolles Spiel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tolles Spiel...


*Haarscharf erkannt, mein Herr.*


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Ich hätte jetzt ein derbes Chat-Zitat zur Hand, aber wir wollen ja nicht, dass hier jmd zu heulen anfängt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bis ich so schreiben würde müsst ich ne flasche wodka auf ex trinken -.-


Wenn ich ne Flasche Wodka auf Ex abzieh kann ich weder einen neuen Post eröffnen noch auf "Antwort hinzufügen" drücken....


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt ein derbes Chat-Zitat zur Hand, aber wir wollen ja nicht, dass hier jmd zu heulen anfängt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Ach, jetzt auf einmal?^^ So schnell heul' ich nicht, ich bin abgehärtet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt ein derbes Chat-Zitat zur Hand, aber wir wollen ja nicht, dass hier jmd zu heulen anfängt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och komm schon gibs uns dreckig...oder so


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Wenn ich ne Flasche Wodka auf Ex abzieh kann ich weder einen neuen Post eröffnen noch auf "Antwort hinzufügen" drücken....


naja kommt drauf an was für n wodka und wie lang danach^^


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Och komm schon gibs uns dreckig...oder so


Gerne, aber das mit dem Zitat überleg ich mir noch mal...


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Ach, jetzt auf einmal?^^ So schnell heul' ich nicht, ich bin abgehärtet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das ist von mir Xd


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> naja kommt drauf an was für n wodka und wie lang danach^^


Wodka=Kaliskaya... deswegen heisst mein Main auch so... und wie lang danach... naja 5-10 min sind drin danach ist Sense mit dem schreiben am PC.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

*Das macht Lurock extra um uns auf die Folter zu spannen, aber nicht mit mir, ich hab' Zeit! <3*


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Das macht Lurock extra um uns auf die Folter zu spannen, aber nicht mit mir, ich hab' Zeit! <3*


Ich auch...


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

*Schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Oder auch nicht.^^)*


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Schön.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dacht ich mir, dass du das schön findest.


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Schön.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Blubb!


Wollte nur auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

*Alles lesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith meint Lurock.*


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Alles lesen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Editieren zählt nicht...


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Doch!


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Doch!


Mmmh, na dann, keine Lust mit übermüdeten Kindern zu streiten...


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

NEIN!!!!11elf


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Blubb.


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, na dann, keine Lust mit übermüdeten Kindern zu streiten...


/sign
Irgendwie ist der Thread langsam Tot für Heute oder?


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Übermüdet? Ja. Streiten? Wieso?


Meinungsverschiedenheit... Sagt dir das was?


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (15. März 2008)

no waxyqw


OH Sh--!


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

This schrieb:


> no waxyqw
> OH Sh--!


/vote 4 Sticky
Ma im ernst was meinst du?


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Meinungsverschiedenheit... Sagt dir das was?


Nana, eine kleine Meinungsverschiedenheit muss man doch nicht ausarten lassen.^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

This schrieb:


> no waxyqw
> OH Sh--!



DUKE NUKEM IS BACK ZOMFG


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> /vote 4 Sticky
> Ma im ernst was meinst du?




frag mal die bitburger pulle

aye aye aye


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

This schrieb:


> frag mal die bitburger pulle
> 
> aye aye aye


Verstehe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

This schrieb:


> frag mal die bitburger pulle
> 
> aye aye aye


eine?
rofl


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Verstehe...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann bist du weiter als ich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Immer diese Alkoholiker... ts... ^^


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (15. März 2008)

vielleicht 5-6x 0,33


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Immer diese Alkoholiker... ts... ^^


Ja, was ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

This schrieb:


> vielleicht 5-6x 0,33


Ja n schönes sixer wäre jetzt was feines hast recht


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Immer diese Alkoholiker... ts... ^^



nur weil du nix trinken kannst heisst das nicht das wir auch nicht dürfen


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

CyA an Alle 

Minaz Has Left The bilding  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Hab' ich doch gar net gesagt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> CyA an Alle
> 
> Minaz Has Left The bilding
> 
> ...


baba


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hab' ich doch gar net gesagt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



go cry emo kid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja dann trinkst du einfach nix .. kommt aufs selbe raus


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Ciao Minas!


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Bye Minas!


Seid ihr müde? *Ich* bin nicht mü... *schnarch*


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bye Minas!
> Seid ihr müde? *Ich* bin nicht mü... *schnarch*


Ooohja, derselbe Witz 2x super!
Weißte, die Anzahl und der Lachfaktor sind sicher nicht proportional zueinander!


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Na und?


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bye Minas!
> Seid ihr müde? *Ich* bin nicht mü... *schnarch*


jungs sie pennt! das heißt sie kann sich nich wehren!!!!


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jungs sie pennt! das heißt sie kann sich nich wehren!!!!


Achja, wie heißt es so schön?

"Sapped girls can't say No"


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Achja, wie heißt es so schön?
> 
> "Sapped girls can't say No"


da wird der lurock hellwach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> da wird der lurock hellwach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alle nur Pervers... Egal Wayne und so^^


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Alle nur Pervers... Egal Wayne und so^^


nene wayne is nich pervers der is anständig^^


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Alle nur Pervers... Egal Wayne und so^^


pervers = unmenschlich


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

*hochschreck* war irgendwas besonderes?


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *hochschreck* war irgendwas besonderes?


Ne, das eben war nur meine Taschenlampe!


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *hochschreck* war irgendwas besonderes?


Nee Nee bleib ruhig liegen und schlaf tief und Fest Muwahaha


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ne, das eben war nur meine Taschenlampe!


"Hast du da noch eine Taschenlampe versteckt?"


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Mhm... *langsam schließen sich die Lider, unaufhaltbar*


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mhm... *langsam schließen sich die Lider, unaufhaltbar*





> <Lu> ein schrei nach aufmerksamkeit... tzz^^
> <Minas> Ach watt, die will doch nur gef**kt werden... -.-'






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

*hrhrhr* Schlafend stellen wirkt doch immer!

Achja: Ein Moderator geht um, Vorsicht ist geboten!


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Das war fies von Minas...


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Das sagen sie dann alle!


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Achja: Ein Moderator geht um, Vorsicht ist geboten!


Ahra sucht über Google nach Motherboards... keine Sorge... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Alanium schrieb:


> Das sagen sie dann alle!


Ja, hast recht...


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

> <Lu> ein schrei nach aufmerksamkeit... tzz^^
> <Minas> Ach watt, die will doch nur gef**kt werden... -.-'



BTW: Für sowas hab' ich meinen Freund!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> BTW: Für sowas hab' ich meinen imaginären Freund!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dacht ich mir....


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Les meinen Post genauer...


----------



## Ahramanyu (15. März 2008)

Sie gefällt mir.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Hab' ich wohl gelesen, Lurock!^^


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> BTW: Für sowas hab' ich meinen Freund!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WOW Herzlichen Glückwunsch... wollt ihr beiden euch ein Zimmer nehmen???


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Muss jetzt net unbedingt sein.. xD


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> WOW Herzlichen Glückwunsch... wollt ihr beiden euch ein Zimmer nehmen???


draußen machts mehr spaß


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> draußen machts mehr spaß


Nicht bei dem Wetter das ich gerade habe....


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

o.O


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Nicht bei dem Wetter das ich gerade habe....


hier hats kuschlige 3°c


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Wieso gefall ich dir, Ahra?^^


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hier hats kuschlige 3°c


Hehe...


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hier hats kuschlige 3°c


Und dabei willst dus draussen treiben??? wtf... nee danke da versicht ich lieber


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wieso gefall ich dir, Ahra?


Vielleicht weil du Konter gibst, oder es wenigstens versuchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Und dabei willst dus draussen treiben??? wtf... nee danke da versicht ich lieber


mensch da müssen du und dein partner, deine partnerin doch zusammenrücken. is doch ideal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hier hats kuschlige 3°c


Bei uns hat's sogar warme 2°C!


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mensch da müssen du und dein partner, deine partnerin doch zusammenrücken. is doch ideal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ganz ehrlich... bei den Temperaturen is mir das einfach zu Kalt... fertig...egal wie nah man zusammenrückt da friert einem ja ALLES ab...


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mensch da müssen du und dein partner, deine partnerin doch zusammenrücken. is doch ideal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rofl, ich stell mir grad vor wie die feuchten Stellen bei Minus-Graden vereisen... Oo Oh Gott! Ich bin krank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wieso gefall ich dir, Ahra?^^


Du erfüllst (fast) alle Kritierien.


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht traurig sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wird schon wieder


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rofl, ich stell mir grad vor wie die feuchten Stellen bei Minus-Graden vereisen... Oo Oh Gott! Ich bin krank!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rofl


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rofl, ich stell mir grad vor wie die feuchten Stellen bei Minus-Graden vereisen... Oo Oh Gott! Ich bin krank!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja das bist du in der Tat....



Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Du erfüllst (fast) alle Kritierien.


Welche Kriterien?


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Du erfüllst (fast) alle Kritierien.


Oo da geht doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oo Oh Gott! Ich bin krank!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung!



Ahra: Welche Kriterien? o.O


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung!
> [...]


hehe


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung!


Ich hab seit über einem Monat in meinem Titel stehen, dass ich krank bin... dann erzählst du mir jetzt was von Einsicht?


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Denkst du, da acht ich drauf? o.O Ich will möglichst wenig von deinem Homer sehen.^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (15. März 2008)

Hört ihr die Stimmen, ihren Ruf? Das Rasseln der Ketten, das dumpfe Aufschlagen von Klingen, welche seit Generationen für Angst und Schrecken in den Herzen der Menschen sorgen.

Kriterien wurden erfüllt.
Gedankengang wird fortgesetzt.
Schlafphase eingeleitet. 
Gute Nacht.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Hört ihr die Stimmen, ihren Ruf? Das Rasseln der Ketten, das dumpfe Aufschlagen von Klingen, welche seit Generationen für Angst und Schrecken in den Herzen der Menschen sorgen.
> 
> Kriterien wurden erfüllt.
> Gedankengang wird fortgesetzt.
> ...


Oo wie kryptisch
naja gn8


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Gute Nacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*fühlt sich von allen Seiten beobachtet*


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Gn8 Ahra!


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Gute Nacht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum denn?

*kamera tätschel*


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Hört ihr die Stimmen, ihren Ruf? Das Rasseln der Ketten, das dumpfe Aufschlagen von Klingen, welche seit Generationen für Angst und Schrecken in den Herzen der Menschen sorgen.
> 
> Kriterien wurden erfüllt.
> Gedankengang wird fortgesetzt.
> ...


Kreativ aber gut... Gute Nacht Ahra


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Wusst ich's doch! Nur gut, dass ich noch alles anhab! o_O


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> warum denn?
> 
> *kamera tätschel*


Nicht so auffällig sie soll die ganzen Spann cams doch nicht entdecken


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wusst ich's doch! Nur gut, dass ich noch alles anhab! o_O


Betonung auf *noch*!


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Kreativ *aber* gut... Gute Nacht Ahra


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also das musste mir jezz ma erklären


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

*kleinen Orkan durch Fred schick* Das war's wohl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wusst ich's doch! Nur gut, dass ich noch alles anhab! o_O


noch!!! ähm ich geh noch nich ins bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Mein Gott, bei euch muss man wirklich aufpassen, welche Wörter man benutzt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mein Gott, bei euch muss man wirklich aufpassen, welche Wörter man benutzt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du musst noch auf viel mehr achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Das dacht' ich mir wohl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mein Gott, bei euch muss man wirklich aufpassen, welche Wörter man benutzt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja aber beschreib doch mal was du *noch* alles anhast XD


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Ähm, alles? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ähm, alles?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja es war einen Versuch wert... hätte klappen können XD


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Ällebätsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

> <Ahramanyu> was hÃ¤nschen nicht lernt, lernt hans nimmer mehr


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

hmm bissl falsch rum ne?
irc?


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hmm bissl falsch rum ne?
> irc?


Falsch rum? Nö.
mIRC ist nur die Software...
Ist ausm Quakenet...


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Falsch rum? Nö.
> mIRC ist nur die Software...
> Ist ausm Quakenet...


Boah man kann auch jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen...


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Wo schreibt ihr sowas hinter meinem Rücken?


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Falsch rum? Nö.
> mIRC ist nur die Software...
> Ist ausm Quakenet...


ich mein der spruch geht doch eigtl anders rum oder net?


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Boah man kann auch jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen...


Wenn ich will, ja, mache ich aber nicht.



Alanium schrieb:


> Wo schreibt ihr sowas hinter meinem Rücken?


Willst du gar net wissen!


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich mein spruch geht doch eigtl anders rum oder net?


Nö, war schon richtig!
Denn was Hänschen (als Kind) nicht lernt, lernt Hans (als Erwachsener) nimmer mehr!


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nö, war schon richtig!
> Denn was Hänschen (als Kind) nicht lernt, lernt Hans (als Erwachsener) nimmer mehr!


stimmt ich hatte was anderes im kopf. aber warum haste das jetz gepostet?


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Willst du gar net wissen!


Doch!


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> stimmt ich hatte was anderes im kopf. aber warum haste das jetz gepostet?


Ich wollte Verwirrung stiften!


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> stimmt ich hatte was anderes im kopf. aber warum haste das jetz gepostet?


Muss den hier alles einen Sinn ergeben?


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich wollte Verwirrung stiften!


fiesling



humanflower schrieb:


> Muss den hier alles einen Sinn ergeben?


aber ja doch


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

So philosophisch heute, humanflower? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> So philosophisch heute, humanflower?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich???
Nee niemals...


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Kommt mir aber so vor!

Gott, bin ich müüüde... Ich glaub', ich geh ins Bett...


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Ich hab Durst wie ein Schwein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...aber nix mehr zum Trinken da.


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Kommt mir aber so vor!
> 
> Gott, bin ich müüüde... Ich glaub', ich geh ins Bett...


Mach doch!



Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab Durst wie ein Schwein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Heul doch!


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

Mach' ich jetzt auch!

*yawn*

Nacht, Leutz!


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Gn8


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Weg ist sie, jetzt werden die Männersachen ausgepackt!
Wer hat Lust auf ne Runde Hello Kitty Online?


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mach' ich jetzt auch!
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> Nacht, Leutz!


gn8


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Weg ist sie, jetzt werden die Männersachen ausgepackt!
> Wer hat Lust auf ne Runde Hello Kitty Online?





Lurock schrieb:


> Ooohja, derselbe Witz 2x super!
> Weißte, die Anzahl und der Lachfaktor sind sicher nicht proportional zueinander!


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Ich hab den Witz schonmal erzählt?
Naja, aber nicht hier!


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

XD


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

doch irgendwann in diesem thread kam der schon mal da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Mmmh, irgendwie langweilig wenn man niemanden ärgern kann...
riesentrolli darf ich nicht ärgern, hat ZAM gesagt, sonst werde ich gebannt...
Und vor humanflower hab ich Angst...


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

dann ärger welche die nich da sind^^


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, irgendwie langweilig wenn man niemanden ärgern kann...
> riesentrolli darf ich nicht ärgern, hat ZAM gesagt, sonst werde ich gebannt...
> Und vor humanflower hab ich Angst...


Du hast Angst vor jemandem der sich"Menschen Blume" nennt... man mna man bist du am Ende...
Und wieso darfst du Trolli nicht ärgern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Und wieso darfst du Trolli nicht ärgern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Habs schon zu oft gemacht, wegen seiner politischen Einstellung....


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Habs schon zu oft gemacht, wegen seiner politischen Einstellung....


LOL einfach nur LOL


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Naja Wayne ich geh Pennen mir isses zu Gammlig... ev. sieht man sich Morgen wieder in diesem Spamthread


----------



## humanflower (15. März 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Gn8


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Du hast Angst vor jemandem der sich"Menschen Blume" nennt... man mna man bist du am Ende...
> Und wieso darfst du Trolli nicht ärgern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=422227


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

gn8 humanflower
ich bin auch ma wech
gute nacht euch allen


----------



## Foertel (15. März 2008)

In meinm momentan sustand würd ich alaniun nehmen, dies schnuggelig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jab ma versucht normal zu schreiben, is gar net so einfch, abeer wordka wars net, zumindest net nur, warn gaaans viele verschiedne kurtze 

nich jut wo ich doch sonst net so viel trink

naja, weider from dusk tildawn guckn, jetzt jab ich jut 10mins für Post gebraucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Ähm joa, dann bin ich auch weg... Gn8 und so...


----------



## Foertel (15. März 2008)

wasn... alle wesch?

Einfach net belastvvar die Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. März 2008)

schließe mich dem allgemeinen verschwidnen an und sage gn8^^


----------



## Foertel (15. März 2008)

Wo kommst n überhaupt her?

Nie gesehn   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, villeicht auch doch, morgen nochmal schauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (15. März 2008)

so das muss jetzt leider sein um die zeit


ich war hier immer in meinen 12std nachtdiensten, aber seit 1 woche haben die honks sehr viele seiten gesperrt, seltsamer weise auch alles was mit "pc" oder "games" zu tun hat....inhellgate/buffed/worldofwarcraft.com/uswuswusw (ganze firma nicht nur manche IDs)
mein gilden forum und 2weitere gehen zum glück noch, sonst würd ich vor langeweile sterben^^

kurz: ich sag nur, traurig, tschüss....wennich könnte würd ich noch hier on kommen, hab mich nich voll abscheu und ignoranz verpisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also haut rein


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

und los gehts


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

Hallo Pussys


----------



## Thoor (15. März 2008)

Guten Abend werte Sittenwarte...ah FC

Und so geht mein Rl lvl up zu ende, und ich bin wieder fleissig am lvlnich fühl mich irgendwie so alt:/


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

welches lvl haste denn jetz?


----------



## Thoor (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> welches lvl haste denn jetz?


16, ich hab alle skillpunkte  in "legales saufen" und "langsam erwachsen werden" gesetzt, noch 2 lvl dann kann ich endlich "autofahren" erlernen, nur kann mir wer sagen bei welchem trainer ich das lernen kann?


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

ka ich hab alles in noch härter weitersaufen gesteckt und autofahren links liegen gelassen


----------



## Thoor (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ka ich hab alles in noch härter weitersaufen gesteckt und autofahren links liegen gelassen


aber dann hate bald den debuff"alkohl vergiftung" und "krankenhaus magenauspumpen"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

nich zwingend wenn du vorher alles auskotzen castest gehts auch ohne auspumpen. ich weiß wovon ich spreche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nich zwingend wenn du vorher alles auskotzen castest gehts auch ohne auspumpen. ich weiß wovon ich spreche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na ja du hast wohl einen "Plattenpanzer Magen"

Mal n anderes Thema warum heisst du Riesentrolli?Was zur Hölle ist das?


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

weil iwann ma son kleines kond zu mir meinte ich würd wie n troll aussehen. daher kommt der nick


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

Dumdidum... http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=139 ich höre das schon seit 11 Uhr...ich kann einfach nicht aufhören! WAS SOLL ICH TUUUHHUUUN?!


----------



## Tahult (15. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Dumdidum... http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=139 ich höre das schon seit 11 Uhr...ich kann einfach nicht aufhören! WAS SOLL ICH TUUUHHUUUN?!


Seit 11 Uhr??? Uiuiuiuiuiui...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Dumdidum... http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=139 ich höre das schon seit 11 Uhr...ich kann einfach nicht aufhören! WAS SOLL ICH TUUUHHUUUN?!


den skill"Alt + F4" oder"PC-ausmachen"den haben nur echte RL PGS!


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> den skill"Alt + F4" oder"PC-ausmachen"den haben nur echte RL PGS!


Ich war heute nicht von 11-21 Uhr am PC habe im haus auch aufgeräumt und essen gemacht aber...diese musik...wenn ich pc ausmache...ich höre sie IMMER NOCH X____X


----------



## Thoor (15. März 2008)

Moment Dr.Hevens hat Rat einen Moment lass mich was suchen


----------



## Thoor (15. März 2008)

Da wäre mal:

Boxen aufdrehen und
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/235648

oder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSSo9hiCUus...feature=related
ganzes Lied
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNcOlcTwnwg...feature=related

hmmm wenn du mehr brauchst komm wieder meine seksy sekretärin macht dir dann nen Termin X.x


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

Sorry aber ich höre den Song immer noch X_x


----------



## Thoor (15. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich höre den Song immer noch X_x


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hm da liegt wohl ein schwere Fall von Liedismus vor, ich muss da mal meine Kollegen Lurock und VölligBuffed hinzuziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

Ja bitt schnell!
HELFT MIR! X.X

(oder gebt mir einen noch schlimmeren ohrwurm!)


----------



## Thoor (15. März 2008)

Das was ich höre schockiert dich armes Mädchen nur=(


----------



## Tahult (15. März 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Da wäre mal:
> ...
> ganzes Lied
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNcOlcTwnwg...feature=related
> ...


Hahahahaha, sehr cool!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. März 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Hahahahaha, sehr cool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich find den anfang geil mit dem pirat und dem hacken XD


----------



## Foertel (15. März 2008)

Hiho, hier bin ich wieder.

Mir gehts gut und euch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (15. März 2008)

Jep, das is sehr cool gemacht...
Yarr har fiddle de de ... *sich wegschmeiß vor lachen*


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

HILFE! *kopf+tisch*


----------



## Tahult (15. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> HILFE! *kopf+tisch*


Ihr trefft Tisch kritisch. Tisch stirbt.


----------



## Foertel (15. März 2008)

Tisch schüttet Holzspäne aus.
Holzspäne wirken Debuff "Scheiß Ohrwurm" auf euch.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

ihr müsst euch erst mal die kuhle version davon rein ziehen


----------



## Tahult (15. März 2008)

Jau, One Piece ftw^^


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

YaY OP <3


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

Wie heißt der Song von http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=28 ?

Hab habs!
Uniting Nations - You And Me


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Das op video ist ja der hammer alles genau aud einander abgestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da kann man nur sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw weiß man schon was übern den 9ten movie ercheinungtermin? bin jetzt etwasmzu gestresst zum suchen, muss wwe gucken xD

och nö sweeny noch so en grausames lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

http://de.opwiki.org/wiki/Movie_9


----------



## Humfred (15. März 2008)

One Piece stinkt! NINJAA


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

jop, danke aber der 10te movie ist im moment viel interessanter...8 war ja totaler msit eigentlich^^ keine wirklich tollen gener , gut war er aber trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OP Stinkt net, hast nur keinen Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. März 2008)

auch wenn ich OP sehr mag (früher auch karten gespielt^^) habe ich keinen einzigen film gesehn :/ gibts die auf deutsch bzw englisch mit dt. subs?


----------



## chopi (15. März 2008)

//mein erster doppelpost im forum


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

Sicher gibs die mit englichen bzw deutschen subs^^


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Namd! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=1108
looooooooooool

ach ja edith sagt lurock hallo


----------



## Taikunsun (15. März 2008)

nabend jemand lust auf auchindoun instanzen^^


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Darf ich die First Lady zum Tanze bitten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

Wie heißt der Song http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=267 ? 
Und der http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=374 ? 
Und der http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=572?


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

wenn du mir nich an die wäsche gehst ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. März 2008)

so kaya yanar geht in die 2runde,auf rtl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn du mir nich an die wäsche gehst ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das kann ich dir nicht garantieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (15. März 2008)

*nimmt ne hand voll spam und schmeißt sie in die runde*


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so kaya yanar geht in die 2runde,auf rtl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der war nur die erste zeit lustig


Lurock schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir nicht garantieren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer weiß vielleicht gefällts mir ja....


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wer weiß vielleicht gefällts mir ja....


Du hast sowieso keine andere Wahl, Baby! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

EY! Ich habe ne Frage gestellt! >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((((


----------



## chopi (15. März 2008)

sweny,die sing grad...ähm...beschäftigt


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> EY! Ich habe ne Frage gestellt! >
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hab aber ka wer für den lärm verantwortlich is


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

ich aber^^

Without Breaking
by Da Buzz
album: Last Goodbye (2006) 
The way that we are
The way that we feel
Are reasons for acting the way we do
And if you just ask, you find out the truth
Don't have to dream your life way

You'll find everything worthwhile
You just gotta say what's on your mind
You'll see, wonders happen, before you're out the door

Say what you want, what you need
You can make it
Say that your heart will go on
Without breaking
All that you do, that you feel
You can make it
Say that your heart will go on
Without breaking

Say what you want, what you need
You can make it
Say that your heart will go on
Without breaking
All that you do, that you feel
You can make it
Say that your heart will go on
Without breaking

You open your eyes
And you see life, waiting for you
To reach out your hand
Just give love a chance
And prove that you know 
You shouldn't waste the time you have

You'll find everything worthwhile
You just gotta say what's on your mind
You'll see, wonders happen, before you're out the door

Say what you want, what you need
You can make it
Say that your heart will go on
Without breaking
All that you do, that you feel
You can make it
Say that your heart will go on
Without breaking

C'mon, tell me
There's no time for thinking
Gotta show me what you're feeling
That's the way to do it
Love will come around, love just comes around
You gotta show me what you're feeling
That's the way to do it

You'll find everything worthwhile
You just gotta say what's on your mind
You'll see, wonders happen, before you're out the door

Say what you want, what you need
You can make it
Say that your heart will go on
Without breaking
All that you do, that you feel
You can make it
Say that your heart will go on
Without breaking

Say what you want, what you need
You can make it
Say that your heart will go on
Without breaking
All that you do, that you feel
You can make it
Say that your heart will go on
Without breaking



also das ist der erste link^^  nimm dir einfach en satz auf dem lied uns geb es bei google ein^^


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sweny,die sing grad...ähm...beschäftigt


*MIR DOCH EGAL!!! 
ICH BIN WICHTIGER ALS IHRE "BESCHÄFTIGUNG"!!! >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((((*


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab aber ka wer für den lärm verantwortlich is


Lol, der war gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> *MIR DOCH EGAL!!!
> ICH BIN WICHTIGER ALS IHRE "BESCHÄFTIGUNG"!!! >
> 
> 
> ...


neidisch nur weil wir spaß haben?


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> neidisch nur weil wir spaß haben?


JA!


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol, der war gut!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oo schon wieder ein lob von lurock
du machst mich ja ganz verlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

oben stehts  if you join a gild never never never leave my house again xD, ok jezt mahc ich öhm..kram...

So lang die Fahne weht von montreal an^^


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Oo schon wieder ein lob von lurock
> du machst mich ja ganz verlegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das liegt sicher daran, dass ich 4 Six-Packs gesoffen hab....
...mmh, du bist aber sexy.... Dreh dich mal!


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2008)

*dreh und verdammt lasziv guck*


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Uuuh, ja Baby, zeig mir deinen Bauchnabel!


----------



## Mondfunke (15. März 2008)

guten abend zusammen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...achja.. noch 20 minuten hab ich geburtstag... und schnaps ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## chopi (15. März 2008)

sagt jemandem "mummy must be proud" etwas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. März 2008)

modfunke,was bekommste denn?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

ahhhh ich bin verwirrt im Profil ist Mondfunke 18  im diesem Status dingens 19 wie alt denn nun und was kommt jetzt?^^


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Brauch einer Flaschen von die Bier, die hat so gut geprickelt in meine Bauchnabel?


----------



## chopi (15. März 2008)

haste auch diese,nja du weisst schon


Spoiler



klobürsten


----------



## Lurock (15. März 2008)

Klar! Klobürsten (gebraucht) nur 3,50€!


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Klar! Klobürsten (gebraucht) nur 3,50€!


CH MÖCHTE DIESEN TEPPICH NICHT KAUFEN


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Bin mal weg, Gn8 und so....


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2008)

gn8


----------



## Mondfunke (16. März 2008)

bin 19 geworden...^^ das profil muss ich dann wohl noch aktualisieren oder so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bekommen? naja, geschenke und so.. geburtstag halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2008)

gratuliert hab ich dir ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondfunke (16. März 2008)

joa, danke nochmals =)


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2008)

arg, hb den satz falsh gelesen, dann muss ich ja anch gratulieren..asche auf mein haupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondfunke (16. März 2008)

hihi... naja, ist schon spät, was will man da erwarten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2008)

^^ na dann,  ich bin dann mal off, gn8 denen die sich noch in diesen netzen aus wirren daten herumtreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondfunke (16. März 2008)

gute idee.. dann geh ich auch mal, gn8!


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

moin pussys


----------



## riesentrolli (16. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> moin pussys


sei gegrüßt


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

bin auch noch da,bei mir laggt atm jedes spiel-.-


----------



## riesentrolli (16. März 2008)

cih spiel eigtl nix anderes außer wow. wow lässt keine anderen spiele neben sich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

jedes spiel bezieht wow mit ein,un ich tus eigentlich auch nicht,aber ich wollte nur mal betonen,dass nichts geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. März 2008)

das is natürlich plöd
zum glück läufts bei mir wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

hmm ich wollte schlafen...
...veoh ist plöd oô


----------



## Sweny (16. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ...veoh ist plöd oô


Ah, bei dir auch?
Bei mir findet der keine Videos, steht immer nur "Loding" da >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (16. März 2008)

servus, was schaut ihr euch den bei veoh an?

naja die qualli und die stream geschwindigkeiten sind zu stage6 euher zum heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. März 2008)

ich bin noch n bissl da bin aber nebenbei am questen


----------



## valhe (16. März 2008)

huhu


----------



## riesentrolli (16. März 2008)

gn8


----------



## humanflower (16. März 2008)

Servus!
Mahlzeit!
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Sweny (16. März 2008)

Ich bin IMMER NOCH wach xD


----------



## Qlimarius (16. März 2008)

biste nich die einzige^^ aber ich geh jetzt auch ins Bett mein Ziel is erreicht.. 52 geworden^^ und ein neuen Schild hab ich bekommen.. uuund endlich den Platten Gurt ausm Tempel.. bin ganz zufrieden^^


----------



## Sweny (16. März 2008)

Grazi und gute nacht, ich schaue mir grade alle Bleach Folgen an bin bei Folge 26 :>


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

Moin Pussys


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Nabend Uschis!


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

na wie gehts?


----------



## K0l0ss (16. März 2008)

Nabend Mädels.


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Mir gehts gut, wie gehts euch?


----------



## Minastirit (16. März 2008)

schlecht


----------



## K0l0ss (16. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schlecht



Wat is los?

btw, mir gehts eig kanz ok


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

nabend uglys


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

mir gehts scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

MOPPELPOST


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Brauchste uns net 2 mal sagen!


----------



## Villano (16. März 2008)

wasn geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Brauchste uns net 2 mal sagen!


sry war n moppelpost


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> wasn los?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


er hat halt 2mal auf den abschickenknopf geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hihi falsches zietiert^^


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> sry war n moppelpost


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du hast mir mein Wort geklaut!


----------



## Villano (16. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> er hat halt 2mal auf den abschickenknopf geschickt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


habs abgeändert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

@villano wolltest du wissen was ich hab oder was?Oder wusstest du nicht was moppelpost heißt?


----------



## K0l0ss (16. März 2008)

So...Bier leer. Ich geh pennen. Nacht und so...


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Gn8 K0l0ss!


----------



## Villano (16. März 2008)

ich wollte wissen was du hast^^


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

so burger aufgegessen,nu teller zurückbringen


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> ich wollte wissen was du hast^^


meine freundin ist 1 woche in london 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> meine freundin ist 1 woche in london
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


London ist kuhl! Da war ich auch schon mal 2 Monate.


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> London ist kuhl! Da war ich auch schon mal 2 Monate.


Das macht es auch nicht besser


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Das macht es auch nicht besser


Solls auch nicht!


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> London ist kuhl! Da war ich auch schon mal 2 Monate.


wiese warste da? wrdest du in deutschland gesucht?


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wiese warste da? wrdest du in deutschland gesucht?


Ja, ich war Staatsfeind Nr. 2948065987756785434238876234


----------



## Minastirit (16. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Wat is los?
> 
> btw, mir gehts eig kanz ok



muss morgen früh aufstehn -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ahja cya leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh ma pennen


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> muss morgen früh aufstehn -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


HF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICHTS....   ....los hier.


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

need beschäftigung!

lurock,wir zu 2 ohne VB und schurkissimo können hier auch nichts reissen


----------



## Villano (16. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICHTS....   ....los hier.


hast recht


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

viliano man kann an türen nicht drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und mach ne 2zeile rein,so reisst es das forum aus dem aufbau


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

ich bin auch noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich bin depressiv


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich bin auch noch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sind wir das nicht alle?


----------



## Villano (16. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> viliano man kann an türen nicht drücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


geht klar chef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

hat irgentwer per anhalter durch die galaxis gesehn?


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Ich will morgen net nach Malle fliegen... =(
...bin auch depressiv! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

ich will nach london fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (16. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> hat irgentwer per anhalter durch die galaxis gesehn?


was das? xD


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> hat irgentwer per anhalter durch die galaxis gesehn?


<-


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> <-


findest du auch den Film total grotte?


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> findest du auch den Film total grotte?


Der Film ist legendär! Ich nehme mal an du hast die ganzen Anspielungen nicht verstanden....


----------



## Tahult (16. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> hat irgentwer per anhalter durch die galaxis gesehn?


<-- hat ihn auch gesehen. Lange nicht so gut wie die Bücher, aber trotzdem sehr lustig.


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der Film ist legendär! Ich nehme mal an du hast die ganzen Anspielungen nicht verstanden....


das einzige was an dem Film cool ist,ist der depressive Roboter <3


----------



## Tahult (16. März 2008)

Marvin ftw^^

Ich mach mir jetzt mal nen Pangalaktischen Donnergurgler... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (16. März 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Ich mach mir jetzt mal nen Pangalaktischen Donnergurgler...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was? xD


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

leute wir brauchen irgentein Thema!


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> leute wir brauchen irgentein Thema!


Deutsche Rechtschreibung!


----------



## Tahult (16. März 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> was? xD


http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Cocktails/_Pa...r_Donnergurgler

Der schmeckt dann ungefähr so, als wenn dir jemand, mit einem in Zitronenscheiben gehüllten Goldbarren, dein Gehirn aus dem Schädel schlägt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

@Lurock Ne kB


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ne kB


Das hatte ich erwartet!


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

Ich hab Ferien,weißt du noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ich hab Ferien,weißt du noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch.


----------



## Villano (16. März 2008)

wuhuu ferien xD


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

Ich liebe es bis 12 uhr zu schlafen <3


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

In den Ferien steh ich meistens um 7 Uhr auf, 3 Stunden Schlaf reichen mir.


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ich liebe es bis 12 uhr zu schlafen <3


----------



## Villano (16. März 2008)

steh um 8 uhr auf und geh laufen^^


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

Oo lange schlafen ist für mich ferien


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Oo lange schlafen ist für mich ferien


Ferien ist für mich keine Schule, mehr nicht.


----------



## Thrawns (16. März 2008)

Morgen LAN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Morgen LAN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Lol, ich räum grad meine PC auf und lösch grad so den Ordner "Bildchen": 
'Möchten sie diese 2154 Objekte unwiderruflich löschen?'


----------



## Villano (16. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol, ich räum grad meine PC auf und lösch grad so den Ordner "Bildchen":
> 'Möchten sie diese 2154 Objekte unwiderruflich löschen?'


xD


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol, ich räum grad meine PC auf und lösch grad so den Ordner "Bildchen":
> 'Möchten sie diese 2154 Objekte unwiderruflich löschen?'


pr0n bilder oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> pr0n bilder oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar, was sonst?!


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

Warn da auch nackt bilder von deiner Freundin bei?


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Warn da auch nackt bilder von deiner Freundin bei?


Ja, aber nur 5.


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

und die hast du gelöscht?!Menno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> und die hast du gelöscht?!Menno
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab die noch irgendwo aufm PC und auch aufm Handy.


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

aufm handy?Ach verstehe du willst überall spaß haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

so mal wieder ne neue sig,leider nicht mit den nackfotos von uschi lurocks freundin,aber auch schön


----------



## Villano (16. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so mal wieder ne neue sig,leider nicht mit den nackfotos von uschi lurocks freundin,aber auch schön


die is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

jo die ist nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

die sig oder seine freundin?


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Ich höre zu, denkt dran und sagt nix falsches!


----------



## Villano (16. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> die sig oder seine freundin?


die sig^^seine freundin kenn ich nich


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> die sig oder seine freundin?


beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> beide
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gute Antwort...!


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

~g~


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Was sagt ihr denn zu meinem neuen Wallpaper?


----------



## Qonix (16. März 2008)

salute zusammen


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Namd Q


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

ich find dann sind die hentais noch besser @lurock


----------



## Qonix (16. März 2008)

Hentai sind die beste Erfindung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hentai sind die beste Erfindung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja...


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich find dann sind die hentais noch besser @lurock


Ja, aber ich wollt mal was Neues... Hentais hab ich soooviele, irgendwie hab ich dann keine Lust mehr auch noch nen Hentai als Wallpaper zu haben... =P


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

wieviele porno abos hast du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> wieviele porno abos hast du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Keins.


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denkste ich geb Geld für etwas aus, was ich auch kostenlos bekommen kann?


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

wozu braucht man denn ein pornoabo? hmmm....


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

ich hab meine freundin,im gegensatz zu dir chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

wie kommste denn nu von pornoabo auf freundin? du bist aber auch n arschloch...


----------



## Lurock (17. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wie kommste denn nu von pornoabo auf freundin? du bist aber auch n arschloch...


Pwned!


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wie kommste denn nu von pornoabo auf freundin? du bist aber auch n arschloch...


weil ich kein porno abo brauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyder (17. März 2008)

Pornoabo -> Sex

Freundin -> Sex... na, klingelts? ^^


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

Floyder schrieb:


> Pornoabo -> Sex
> 
> Freundin -> Sex... na, klingelts? ^^


Wow,jemand der sinnvolle Schlußfolgerungen ziehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. März 2008)

Floyder schrieb:


> Pornoabo -> Sex
> 
> Freundin -> Sex... na, klingelts? ^^


Boah schäm dich! Freundin ist doch nicht nur zum Ficken da!
Die kocht auch und wäscht und putzt, dass darf man nicht vergessen!


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

nenene die freundin nur auf sex zu dezimieren,jetzt biste wirklich n arschloch,jácks


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Boah schäm dich! Freundin ist doch nicht nur zum Ficken da!
> Die kocht auch und wäscht und putzt, dass darf man nicht vergessen!


näää,erst wenn wir ne eigene wohnung ham,was noch n bisschen dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> nenene die freundin nur auf sex zu dezimieren,jetzt biste wirklich n arschloch,jácks


ich hab dich auch lieb


----------



## Floyder (17. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Boah schäm dich! Freundin ist doch nicht nur zum Ficken da!
> Die kocht auch und wäscht und putzt, dass darf man nicht vergessen!



Oh verdammt O.O

Hiermit entschuldige ich mich offiziell für mein Frauenfeindliches Verhalten!

Wie war das gleich? 
Frauen an die Macht!

Macht Brötchen, Macht Kaffee, Macht sauber =D


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## Lurock (17. März 2008)

Jep.


----------



## Floyder (17. März 2008)

Mir auch <.<

Was macht ihr grad so?

Meinereiner macht grad ne "LAN" mit nem Kollegen und ist eine am Rauchen... und schiebt grad derbe Langeweile, weil er keine Ahnung hat, was er machen soll.


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

Family Guy guckn


----------



## Lurock (17. März 2008)

Ich räume meinen PC auf und will morgen nicht in Urlaub fliegen.


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

why willste nicht in den urlaub???


----------



## Lurock (17. März 2008)

Kein Internet und Sonne.


----------



## Floyder (17. März 2008)

Wohin gehts denn?


----------



## Lurock (17. März 2008)

Malle.


----------



## Floyder (17. März 2008)

Malle ist schön, ich wünsche dir viel Spaß! *man bin ich sadistisch*


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

*gääähhhhhhn*


----------



## Lurock (17. März 2008)

Floyder schrieb:


> Malle ist schön, ich wünsche dir viel Spaß! *man bin ich sadistisch*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

wirst du zum Emo?


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

wirst ist der falsche ausdruck


----------



## Lurock (17. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> wirst du zum Emo?


Nö. Aber den Urlaub überleb ich net! Kein Internet und dann auch noch Sonne, ich hasse Sonne!


----------



## Floyder (17. März 2008)

EMO Suxx! Extremes Moobing Opfer! xD


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

Heute bin ich an einem Auto vorbei gelaufen wo über die ganze seite sonne macht albern stand


----------



## Lurock (17. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Heute bin ich an einem Auto vorbei gelaufen wo über die ganze seite sonne macht albern stand





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

gz :W


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

so mädelz bin weg cYa


----------



## Lurock (17. März 2008)

Ciao!


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

ja bye


----------



## Lurock (17. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

hol dri einen runterhoch.
na? schaffste sowas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hol dri einen runterhoch.
> na? schaffste sowas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Willstn Screenshot von?


----------



## humanflower (17. März 2008)

MORGEN IHR LUSCHEN!!11elf


----------



## humanflower (17. März 2008)

@chopi nice new Sig XD


----------



## Lurock (17. März 2008)

Hallo humanflower...


----------



## Lurock (17. März 2008)

Ich bin mal weg, Gn8 und so...


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

jo bye und hf auf malle


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

so bin dann auch weg,byebye


----------



## riesentrolli (17. März 2008)

noch jmd da?


----------



## Ähmm (17. März 2008)

Ja ich, der Schrecken der die Nacht durchflattert!


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

Moin Pussys!!!


----------



## Thoor (17. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Moin Pussys!!!


Tag oberpussy


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

ey was heißt die abkürzung inc? xD


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

incomming (am ankommen)
hi leute


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

hi und ty


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

hab eben lauter mobs um orgrilla rum gekillt,aber keiner hat 

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32658

gedroppt...droprate liegt ja auch bei 0,00....1%


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

wenn du das findest lutsch ich dir die eier(Wer die SP Folge kennt darf lachen)


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

JA,gedroppt

//edit:ja´cks,das hast du nicht gelesen!!!


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

echt,ohne scheiß,bewies es!!!


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

Nabend Mädels. *5,0 hinhalt* Wer will eins?


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

moin kolossi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

jacks,es st btw nicht gedroppt
<-antialkoholiker o.0 vllt liegts daran,dass ich erst 14bin,obwohl das bei meinem umfeld nicht stimmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

Hab von meiner Feier zum 16ten noch 2 Paletten übrig und weiß nicht wohin damit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (17. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Nabend Mädels. *5,0 hinhalt* Wer will eins?



Ich ich!


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Ich ich!



Hier. *2 Dosen rüberschieb*

Prost!


----------



## kargash (17. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Nabend Mädels. *5,0 hinhalt* Wer will eins?


Mein lieblings Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe ein Bierdosenturm im Zimmer stehen der ist gute 12-15 Dosen hoch
Natürlich alle leer


----------



## rEdiC (17. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hier. *2 Dosen rüberschieb*
> 
> Prost!



Dank Kollege  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

koloss,glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

ich weiß garnicht wie bier schmeckt 0.ô


----------



## rEdiC (17. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich weiß garnicht wie bier schmeckt 0.ô



Mit 10 ist das auch noch ein bisschen früh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> koloss,glückwunsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke danke, ist aber schon 17 Tage her. Hab zusammen mit 2 Freundinen gefeiert.


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Mit 10 ist das auch noch ein bisschen früh.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WTF?!Ich bin doch nicht 10


----------



## rEdiC (17. März 2008)

Wer weiß?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

Ganz bestimmt xD


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

12?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

Ne auch nicht


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

14!!!1111einseinsölfundeinzig


----------



## Tahult (17. März 2008)

14

gz zum 1111. Post... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

rischtisch


----------



## rEdiC (17. März 2008)

Ach die paar Jahre... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

okay ich...ich...ich muss mich outen,ich halt dem druck nicht länger stand...ich...ich bin 13 und nicht 14 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *weglauf* Aber ich werde dieses Jahr 14 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *gaaaaaaaanz weit weglauf*


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

ja quäle mich und meste dich an meinem fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

tjoa,na dann bück dich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

baaahh was willst du mit mir machen?^^


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

Na, er will dir auf den Arsch hauen. *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

nein ich glaub er will was anderes machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (17. März 2008)

NA GAIL.....
bin frustriert  gruul auf 1 %


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

<------------------- ist jetzt TV Total glubschn


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

Dannie schrieb:


> NA GAIL.....
> bin frustriert  gruul auf 1 %



Mir wurde gesagt, dass Wayne in seinem Waynetrain gesichtet wurde, wie er in China Reissäcke umfuhr...


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

Kann nicht sein Wayne ist gerade zur tür rein gekommen und dann hat er nach china telefoniert.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. März 2008)

nabend zusammen


----------



## Humfred (17. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> <------------------- ist jetzt TV Total glubschn



JA, ich auch! Bruce Darnell rulz!


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

humfred schrieb:


> JA, ich auch! Bruce Darnell rulz!


Yes und Raab geht zu mariane und Michael ab xD


----------



## Humfred (17. März 2008)

Ich fahr morgen in die berge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und, der Raab geht echt voll ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (17. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt, dass Wayne in seinem Waynetrain gesichtet wurde, wie er in China Reissäcke umfuhr...



Fucking Awesome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (17. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Fucking Awesome
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DU bist Fucking Awesome

Achja, 200 Post!! epix plz


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

*belehrt humfred,dass man sich nur bei tausenderposts freut und zeigt seine 2k posts*


----------



## rEdiC (17. März 2008)

humfred schrieb:


> DU bist Fucking Awesome
> 
> Achja, 200 Post!! epix plz



Danke Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (17. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *belehrt humfred,dass man sich nur bei tausenderposts freut und zeigt seine 2k posts*



Deine Posts sind auch nur gespammt, Milchtüte!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

*GZ*


----------



## rEdiC (17. März 2008)

btw 100. Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (17. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> btw 100. Post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GZ!
Wenn du den Thread jeden Tag vollspamst bekommste ganz schnell 2k Posts! *veweist auf Chopi*


----------



## chopi (18. März 2008)

humfred schrieb:


> Deine Posts sind auch nur gespammt, Milchtüte!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach was,die doch nicht,die gespammten lasse ich immer von mods zurückverfolgen und löschen


----------



## Humfred (18. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ach was,die doch nicht,die gespammten lasse ich immer von mods zurückverfolgen und löschen
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Und deswegen haste 2k? Jajaja
> ...


----------



## rEdiC (18. März 2008)

Ich bin noch viel länger angemeldet und hab nur die Hälfte von dir ^_^

Aber ich erwecke Sympathie für diesen Thread vielleicht werden es ja bald mehr sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. März 2008)

hab ganz das gz vergessen^^ gz


----------



## rEdiC (18. März 2008)

Danke ^_^


----------



## K0l0ss (18. März 2008)

Nachdem ich meine 5,0-Paletten um 5 Dosen ärmer gemacht hab hau ich mich aufs Ohr. Nacht und so...


----------



## chopi (18. März 2008)

gn8,koloos


----------



## Humfred (18. März 2008)

Naaacht


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

leute ich geh pennen cYa


----------



## chopi (18. März 2008)

kk,byebye


----------



## rEdiC (18. März 2008)

Nix los hier. :S


----------



## riesentrolli (18. März 2008)

bin auch noch da. zumindest wenn ich grad nich queste^^


----------



## rEdiC (18. März 2008)

Ich bin jetzt aber weg.Gute Nacht


----------



## riesentrolli (18. März 2008)

guts nächtle


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

_Hihihih_, ich bin soo pöööösäää!
_Hihihihihi_...*dumm rumm kicher*
_Ihihihi_, ich poste 4 Minuten VOR 21 Uhr...hihihi, das ist sooo BÖSE! *Ò.Ó*


*MUWAHAHAHAHAAA!*


----------



## rEdiC (18. März 2008)

Ab mit dir ins Heim du bist zu böse!


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

man rEdiC jetzt bist du auch böse >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Ab mit dir ins Heim du bist zu böse!



Iihihihihihi, ich habe was ganz BÖSES getan, jetzt komme ich nicht in den Himmel, hihihihihi!

Jácks du bist auch BÖSE! :O


----------



## riesentrolli (18. März 2008)

papa is da


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> papa is da


*angst*


----------



## riesentrolli (18. März 2008)

*gürtel raushol*


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

jetzt ist 21 uhr


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

wayne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

Moin Pussys!!!


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *gürtel raushol*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

Was macht ihr gerade?Ich guck H3 Halloween Horror Hostel


----------



## riesentrolli (18. März 2008)

ich lvl meinen priest


----------



## Incontemtio (18. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Was macht ihr gerade?Ich guck H3 Halloween Horror Hostel



Ich verbringe die letzten 7 Minunten bis Dr House kommt damit diesen einen Satz hier zu schreiben.


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

und ich lvl meinen wl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (18. März 2008)

Meinen Planeten auf www.ogame.de aufmotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und gleich pennen gehen -.-'


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

Einen Anime aussuchen den ich heute Nacht anschauen werde


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

ogame wtf .. wie alt das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwie vermiss ich das ^^ universum 2 mit todesstern ect -.-^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Einen Anime aussuchen den ich heute Nacht anschauen werde



Kenn da einen guten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nur kommt da wenig anime drin vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Kenn da einen guten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hentai? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

wo denkst du nur immer hin ..

ehm jo xD nur hat der sogar ne gute geschichte und dauert 2 stunden xd


----------



## Noxiel (18. März 2008)

Smartshitter Mode activated:

Auch ein Hentai ist ein Anime. Hentai bezeichnet lediglich ein Genre innerhalb der Anime, ähnlich wie Gore, Cyberpunk, Comedy etc...

Smartshitter Mode deactivated:

^_^


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wo denkst du nur immer hin ..
> 
> ehm jo xD nur hat der sogar ne gute geschichte und dauert 2 stunden xd


Name?
(kannst per PM schicken)


----------



## Minati (18. März 2008)

kennt noch jmd die mtv serie "golden boy"? die war der hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (18. März 2008)

Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> kennt noch jmd die mtv serie "golden boy"? die war der hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jupp ist ein OVA hat 6 Folgen...hm...vll schau ich mir den heute an, habe schon viel gutes über den gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (18. März 2008)

ja, leider sind es nur so wenig folgen. eigentlich wollten die ein paar mehr machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, ich klink mich aus
bye *wink*


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Name?
> (kannst per PM schicken)



ich schick dir nicht den ganzen film per pm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
^^

vote nixel 4 president .. btw du bist weiblich und kukst dir sowas an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^ oder wie dimitri sagen würde .. willst du mich heiraten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich schick dir nicht den ganzen film per pm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich meine den Namen von dem Hentai <,<
Und ja warum nicht? oO Ist ja auch ein Anime und wenns eine gute Story hat finde ich es ok :>

Heiraten...hm...nein lieber nicht dafür bin ich noch zu jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Film finde ich schon selber kostenlos im Internet *g*


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

ach mist seh grad der war ja auf japanisch als ich ihn runtergeladen hab .. danach umbenennt 
naja aber steht nirgendwie wie der heisst ausser du kannst was mit so zeichen anfganen ^^

naja ehm da gibts ne menge anderen frauen die anderes darüber denken ^^


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach mist seh grad der war ja auf japanisch als ich ihn runtergeladen hab .. danach umbenennt
> naja aber steht nirgendwie wie der heisst ausser du kannst was mit so zeichen anfganen ^^
> 
> naja ehm da gibts ne menge anderen frauen die anderes darüber denken ^^



Oh nöööhöööö!
:< will wissen!

Ich finde auch ein paar Hentais wirklich wiederlich, aber wenns ne gute story gibt und nicht nur sex ist es ok und kein problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (18. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Vertraut ihr dem Ugly?


----------



## lars1988 (18. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Butters! Thats me!


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

naja 50% 50% find ich spannend .. aber zuviel storry wird doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin grad am kuken ob ich link für dich find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Vertraut ihr dem Ugly?



*\ò.ó*

Wäre lip von dir Minastirit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Oh nöööhöööö!
> :< will wissen!
> 
> Ich finde auch ein paar Hentais wirklich wiederlich, aber wenns ne gute story gibt und nicht nur sex ist es ok und kein problem
> ...


Ja die Story ist dann ne Vergewaltigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Vertraut ihr dem Ugly?



immer doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ja die Story ist dann ne Vergewaltigung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ah..HA!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(langsam werden diese art von hentais langweilich, kenne schon zu viele davon *gähn*)


----------



## rEdiC (18. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> *\ò.ó*
> 
> Wäre lip von dir Minastirit
> 
> ...




Geiler Smiley ich musste echt lachen. ;D


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ja die Story ist dann ne Vergewaltigung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



neee die hab ich aber auch mal gesehen

eh ich meine ich hab auch schon gehört das es sowas geben soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Ah..HA!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du unartiges mädl du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du unartiges mädl du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pfff...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

hentais sind alle wiederlich


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> hentais sind alle wiederlich


nicht alle, aber die meisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> hentais sind alle wiederlich



find pornos schlimmer -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber naja jedem das seine


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

find den nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 syr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> find pornos schlimmer -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jupp, sowas würde ich mir NIE anschauen!


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> find pornos schlimmer -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich nicht.Die handeln nicht von vergewaltigungen


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

ist als weibliches wesen Oo auch logisch xd


----------



## riesentrolli (18. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Jupp, sowas würde ich mir NIE anschauen!


tzz ich mag pornos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich nicht.Die handeln nicht von vergewaltigungen



sicher? btw gibt auch norale hentais ..


----------



## riesentrolli (18. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ist als weibliches wesen Oo auch logisch xd


nich zwingend


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sicher? btw gibt auch norale hentais ..


zumindesr noch keiner den ich gesehn hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nich zwingend



naja bei 90% schon ..
und bei den anderen 10% fragst du nicht wiso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> zumindesr noch keiner den ich gesehn hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tjo .. life is hard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> zumindesr noch keiner den ich gesehn hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie gesagt, es gibt sehr viele wiederliche Hentais...


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> wie gesagt, es gibt sehr viele wiederliche Hentais...



und das kommt auf die betrachtungsweise an ab wann es wiederlich ist ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und das kommt auf die betrachtungsweise an ab wann es wiederlich ist ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joha


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und das kommt auf die betrachtungsweise an ab wann es wiederlich ist ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich finde es schon wiederlich,wenn dort irgentwie sperma rummspritzt


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich finde es schon wiederlich,wenn dort irgentwie sperma rummspritzt



ok dann sinds ca 98% -.-^^


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

^_^


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

*auf signatur zeig*


----------



## riesentrolli (18. März 2008)

passt grad iwie
http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=860 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

psyco sig ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (18. März 2008)

Gerade schön 2 mal GunGame bei CS gewonnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Gerade schön 2 mal GunGame bei CS gewonnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vs anfänger oder pro?^^ aber gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. März 2008)

Naja. Dafür das ich Gelegenheits-Spieler bin...ich gewinn eher selten. Bin immer so im Mittelfeld.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

me 2 .. gegen sonen pro aus deutschland in meiner liste loos ich zu 99% 
aber gegen die anfäanger auf den normalen servern gewinn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

So neue sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> me 2 .. gegen sonen pro aus deutschland in meiner liste loos ich zu 99%
> aber gegen die anfäanger auf den normalen servern gewinn ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau so siehts aus. Aber es macht trotzdem Spaß, weil man nicht der totale Looser ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

ohne lurock ist hier nichts los und VB  kommt auch nicht mehr


----------



## rEdiC (18. März 2008)

Ich bin ja noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. März 2008)

me²


----------



## Vakeros (18. März 2008)

ich auch
um mal was zum thema hentai zu sagen:
*SABBER* muss mir gleich mal wieder was angucken^^


----------



## riesentrolli (18. März 2008)

alles so lustmolche hier^^


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

Ich bin auch noch da schaue mir grade "Fullmetal Alchemist" an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. März 2008)

Und ich versuch meinen Schurken noch auf 67 zu bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. März 2008)

wow ist das hier eig. ne pr0n community?


----------



## K0l0ss (19. März 2008)

Wieso fragst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. März 2008)

weil hier irgentwie fast jeder den eindruck macht,als ob er sich jeden abend an den pc setzt,die filme anmacht und sich einen w.....


----------



## K0l0ss (19. März 2008)

Was? Ich und pr0n? Wie kommst du nur auf diesen Gedanken. Sowas würd mir nie im Leben einfallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mal ne Runde CS 1.6 spielen.


----------



## Jácks (19. März 2008)

ich sagte *FAST* jeder...

Bin schlafen gn8


----------



## riesentrolli (19. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich sagte *FAST* jeder...
> 
> Bin schlafen gn8


gn8


----------



## K0l0ss (19. März 2008)

Ich bin auch raus. Nacht und so...


----------



## riesentrolli (19. März 2008)

bin auch weqq. gn8


----------



## Jockurt (19. März 2008)

ich bin die einzige person die hier ist...wuhuu

warum wird der thread eigentlich nich geloescht? ist doch nur spam...


----------



## rEdiC (19. März 2008)

Ich bin auch noch da.^^


----------



## schlaazer (19. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch da.^^




^^ ich auch... ich hasse den Mittwoch


----------



## ego1899 (19. März 2008)

klar nur spam... aber find den echt gut ^^ hab ich eben erst entdeckt um ehrlich zu sein...

ja mitwwoch is immer doof... aber sonst würden hier wohl nich mal halb so viele reinschreiben da die mehrheit wohl am zocken wär ^^

weiß jetzt gar nich was ich machen soll... bin nämlich erst gegen 21 uhr aufgestanden und schlafen kann ich jetzt nich... denk mal werd ein bissel cs spielen ^^

oder einfach hier ein bissel das forum durchstöbern... bin noch unentschlossen. und das hält euch so davon ab zu bett zu gehen? ^^


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (19. März 2008)

Ich bin auch da.
Mir is sooooo langweilig -.-

Mich hält mein Videobearbeitungsprogramm davon ab ins Bett zu gehen, weil das munter vor sich her cuttet un ich das bewachen muss. Zudem bin ich net müde.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

waZZup ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (19. März 2008)

moin bitches


----------



## Incontemtio (19. März 2008)

Ich weiß nie was ich hier posten könnte...


----------



## Sweny (19. März 2008)

Ich schaue mir grade "Death Note" an, mein Gott ich PLATZE vor spannung! Bin grade mal bei der 13. Folge <3


----------



## riesentrolli (19. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ich weiß nie was ich hier posten könnte...


sowas zum beispiel


----------



## Incontemtio (19. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sowas zum beispiel



Oder das ich mal wieder heulen könnte weil meine beiden WoW-Accounts (meiner und der meines Freundes) im offiziellen Forum 2x permanent gebannt wurden...


----------



## riesentrolli (19. März 2008)

genau
siehste is doch gar net so schwer

btw: echt?


----------



## Incontemtio (19. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> btw: echt?



Ja und meine Freund weiß das noch nicht mal...


----------



## riesentrolli (19. März 2008)

Oo
was haste denn pöses gemacht?


----------



## Sweny (19. März 2008)

Ha-Ha!


----------



## riesentrolli (19. März 2008)

das is aber nich nett, sweny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (19. März 2008)

Hi Jungs ... und Sweny


----------



## Jácks (19. März 2008)

Moin Pussys Whatz up¿


----------



## riesentrolli (19. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Moin Pussys Whatz up¿


nich viel


----------



## rEdiC (19. März 2008)

Selber Pussy


----------



## riesentrolli (19. März 2008)

sagt der mit ner pussycat als ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (19. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. März 2008)

hi leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. März 2008)

hey du milchbubitüte


----------



## chopi (19. März 2008)

hab mal was gezaubert,und zwar folgendes
http://www.abload.de/img/nachtschwrmerjej.gif


----------



## riesentrolli (19. März 2008)

hmm naja finds so mittelmäßig


----------



## chopi (19. März 2008)

hab ja nie behauptet,ich hätte talent.mir war nur langweilig


----------



## riesentrolli (19. März 2008)

was hast du denn anderes erwartet als eine bewertung von dem ding wenn dus hier postest?


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Oder das ich mal wieder heulen könnte weil meine beiden WoW-Accounts (meiner und der meines Freundes) im offiziellen Forum 2x permanent gebannt wurden...



gibt nen trick wie du das rausbekommst sofern sie das noch ned gefixt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hab mal was gezaubert,und zwar folgendes
> http://www.abload.de/img/nachtschwrmerjej.gif



meldet mal einer chopi für nen kurs an? ich mein wenn es schon internet gibt und man da alles klauen kann .. machs doch richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 biddööö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (19. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gibt nen trick wie du das rausbekommst sofern sie das noch ned gefixt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Trick kenn ich auch, deshalb schrieb ich ja auch mit jedem zwei mal gebannt. Also insgesamt vier mal. Wobei ich einmal deshalb gebannt worden bin, weil scheinbar aufgeflogen ist, dass ich mit einem eigentlich schon gebannten Account schreibe.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Den Trick kenn ich auch, deshalb schrieb ich ja auch mit jedem zwei mal gebannt. Also insgesamt vier mal. Wobei ich einmal deshalb gebannt worden bin, weil scheinbar aufgeflogen ist, dass ich mit einem eigentlich schon gebannten Account schreibe.



tjo PWNAGE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

im blizz forum sind eh nur kiddiZ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Den Trick kenn ich auch, deshalb schrieb ich ja auch mit jedem zwei mal gebannt. Also insgesamt vier mal. Wobei ich einmal deshalb gebannt worden bin, weil scheinbar aufgeflogen ist, dass ich mit einem eigentlich schon gebannten Account schreibe.


da biste aber mächtig pöse


----------



## chopi (19. März 2008)

hmm,ich wollt mal wieder was drin posten,da meine gamecard abgelaufen war und ich nichts zu tun hatte...bis ich merke das ich ohne gamecard garnicht posten kann.schwachsinnig


----------



## Incontemtio (19. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> da biste aber mächtig pöse



Hier: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=2

"Feria überspannt den Bogen und schießt sich aus dem Forum.", bitte?


----------



## Jácks (19. März 2008)

raab hat gerade bei TvTotal ein Buch mit dem Titel "Feuchtgebiete" vorgestellt.Er hat irgenteine Seite vorgelesen und auf der geht es darum das ein Mädchen mal ne Pizza essen will,wo der Pizza bäcker drauf gewixxt hat xD


----------



## Ähmm (20. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> raab hat gerade bei TvTotal ein Buch mit dem Titel "Feuchtgebiete" vorgestellt.Er hat irgenteine Seite vorgelesen und auf der geht es darum das ein Mädchen mal ne Pizza essen will,wo der Pizza bäcker drauf gewixxt hat xD




Wenn es ihr schmeckt....


----------



## Minastirit (20. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> raab hat gerade bei TvTotal ein Buch mit dem Titel "Feuchtgebiete" vorgestellt.Er hat irgenteine Seite vorgelesen und auf der geht es darum das ein Mädchen mal ne Pizza essen will,wo der Pizza bäcker drauf gewixxt hat xD




cool .. zomfg


----------



## chopi (20. März 2008)

hmm ich glaube,dass versteht man nur,wenn man es gesehn hat...fast schon ´n´insider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (20. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hmm ich glaube,dass versteht man nur,wenn man es gesehn hat...fast schon ´n´insider
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der raab hat 4 seiten überflogen und die wörter fotzenfleisch,hard anal,wixxe und fetter schwanz gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. März 2008)

sowas kann ich im internet in einer zeile lesen xd


----------



## Jácks (20. März 2008)

hier mina fallste es dir kaufen willst

http://www.amazon.de/Feuchtgebiete-Charlot...e/dp/3832180575


----------



## Minastirit (20. März 2008)

1. es ist ein buch
2. für was gibts internet (ebooks)
3. es ist ein langweiliges buch ^^


----------



## Jácks (20. März 2008)

whoa wenn das für dich langweilig ist,bist du echt abartig.


----------



## Jácks (20. März 2008)

so mädels ich geh pennen bye


----------



## Minastirit (20. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> whoa wenn das für dich langweilig ist,bist du echt abartig.



gibt leute die haben bessere zu tun .. btw lvl up 1111!!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

gz welches lvl bisse jetz?


----------



## Minastirit (20. März 2008)

68 ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. März 2008)

Sooo bin dann mal off .. bis morgen und so ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

bin dann ma wech und so


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

*hust*  Nabend Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

huhu
erkältet?


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

en bissel, ist echt ein sau wetter hier *brrr*  und wie geht'S? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

och ganz jut eigtl. hier am pc is immer gutes wetter^^


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

schön zu höhren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich glaube ich installiere worms 2 mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

yeah worms is geil!!


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

Genau, menshc wir mbrauchen en gesprächsthema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

dann tu was vorschlagen


----------



## chopi (20. März 2008)

bin auch noch da,hab hier sone scheisskopfhörer...hatte halt keine und brauch de für die fahrt ("du kannst dir ja danach noch gute kaufen" -.-)


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

mhm das nennt man pech chopi mein beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wollen wir irgentwann mal ne buffed gilde gründen? =)


----------



## chopi (20. März 2008)

in wow? oder wat meinste?


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mhm buffed.dfe spint bei mir im i-net explorer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. März 2008)

den IE hab ich ja schon wirklch lange nicht mehr benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *motzilla feierfochs* ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

jup nehm auch firefox. in notfällen dann ma opera. allerdings hat itunes heute safari installiert. ash auch einigermaßen interessant aus. muss ich mir demnächst ma genauer anguggen


----------



## Sweny (20. März 2008)

Hallo ihr Bananen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. März 2008)

wenn einer hier die banane ist,dann doch du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibs doch zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

na du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    also ich bleib dabei. ich find wir grümnde ne buffed gilde auf blutkessel seite Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (20. März 2008)

@Chopi: Pfff...


Naja, egal! Ich habs voll GUT bin heute und Morgen GANZ ALLEIN zu Hause! *froi* musste doch nicht mit fahren! <3

Also bin mal weiter mit meinem Priester zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. März 2008)

du hast es gut :'(
ich gammel ne woche mit meiner familie(!!) in polrn rum


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

na dann mach das mal, jezt bin ich ganz alleine hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zam und so könnte ja auc h mal posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hey chopi ist ja noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. März 2008)

zam hat gleub ich so ca. in 3situationen hier gepostet,aber er sollte lieber nicht in den thread kommen...kein mod sollte hier rein

*ganzen thread mit anti-mod-spray besprüh und alianzlerelitewachen gegen zam aufstell*


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

polygone allianz wachen solten zam doch eher anlocken oder?^^

genau mod freie zone sonst heißt es open pvp aber die haben ihren magischen ban button 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ok ich schweife ab...wie geht's dir denn sosnt so so ganz alleine in polrn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. März 2008)

meinste jetzt mich und mit polrn polen? oO


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

jop ich meine dich und wieso polen du meintest doch du bist in polrn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achtung zam schleicht hier herum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> meinste jetzt mich und mit polrn polen? oO


hast du denn mit polrn polen gemeint?


----------



## chopi (20. März 2008)

ne ich fahr morgen nach polen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dann ne woche und dann muss ich da rumidlen


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

armer und wb trolli


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

karfreitag autofahren? Oo


----------



## K0l0ss (20. März 2008)

Nabend Mädels.


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

wenn sie es wollen =) ich werde morgen schlafen schlafen schlafen, bty chopi haste jetzt ferien? wenn ja glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend K0l0ss


----------



## Jácks (20. März 2008)

moin pussys!!!


----------



## chopi (20. März 2008)

klunker,bei mir vergeht atm die erste woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab seit freitag ferien


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

hallöle K0l0ss und Jácks


----------



## K0l0ss (20. März 2008)

Jemand von euch schon 300 geguckt?


----------



## chopi (20. März 2008)

naabend an alle neuen 
*macht sich wieder ans packen*


----------



## Jácks (20. März 2008)

jo und meine frau die spataner und ich auch *g*


----------



## K0l0ss (20. März 2008)

Also ich fand 300 ja mal hammer. Hab ihn gerade geguckt.


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Jemand von euch schon 300 geguckt?



jop aber ist scon lange her^^ der film war aber auch genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (20. März 2008)

THIS IS SPARTA!!!Fand ihn auch hammer 

btw:kennt wer die band karpatenhund?


----------



## Sweny (20. März 2008)

Arghaaa! Mein Husten bringt mich noch um! :<


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> THIS IS SPARTA!!!Fand ihn auch hammer
> 
> btw:kennt wer die band karpatenhund?


jup kenn ich


----------



## Jácks (20. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Arghaaa! Mein Husten bringt mich noch um! :<


wolltest du nicht wegfahren? Oo


----------



## Jácks (20. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jup kenn ich


die band ist geil ne?!


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Arghaaa! Mein Husten bringt mich noch um! :<


DIE MO....FU.... DIE!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> die band ist geil ne?!


hab jetz noch nich so viel von denen gehört aber das was ich kenne geht eigtl


----------



## chopi (20. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> DIE MO....FU.... DIE!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wieso haste denn mother zensiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (20. März 2008)

Ich hab ein neues lieblings Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (20. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> DIE MO....FU.... DIE!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Song ist sowas von goil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wieso haste denn mother zensiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weil ich auf die waisen rücksicht nehmen wollte



K0l0ss schrieb:


> Der Song ist sowas von goil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hell yeah!


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

so worum geht'S gerade  ah kapatenhund da war doch was mit den 3 ???, fnd die folge ganz gut mit dem pool oder? mal schaun ob ich die kassette wieder finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> so worum geht'S gerade  ah kapatenhund da war doch was mit den 3 ???, fnd die folge ganz gut mit dem pool oder? mal schaun ob ich die kassette wieder finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WTF????


----------



## K0l0ss (20. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> WTF????



Du bringst es auf den Ounkt, Bruder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

na hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



darüber reden wir doch der? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> na hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


olol


----------



## Jácks (20. März 2008)

wir reden über die band karpatenhund

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LfulpDh10-A


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

^^ also ich fand das damls ja sehr spannend so mit 6 oder so +- ka....aber btt ne karpatenhund ahbe ich noch ent gehöhrt wie ist den deren styl? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

wiki nennts pop-rock


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

also zusammen verschwinden find ich ejtzt gar niocht so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mal sehen irgentwer wird bestimmt was von denen haben, ich frag mich mal durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (20. März 2008)

ey leute ich hab heute meiner freundin n ring gekauft und weiß garnicht ihre ringgröße*bibber*


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

kenn ich^^  jetzt trägt sie ihn auf'n mittelfinger mit ner schönen Gravur im Notfall kann man die größe ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so lange es von herzen komt ist alles in ordnung


----------



## Sweny (20. März 2008)

Menno, ich huste mich hier noch zu tode... :<


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

trink ne heiße milch oder ne heiße zitrone  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (20. März 2008)

Trinke grade heißen Zitronen Tee :/


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dazu noch en stück baileys sahne torte, dann wirds wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

weg mit der torte. baileys pur!!!!


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

aber doch nicht für so ne junge die würde doch sofort umfallen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ich bin dann mal off, werde die erkältung mit Schlaf auskurieren, bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

gut nacht und gute besserung
und was hast du gegen wehrlose frauen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

a) nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber meine Freundin wenn ich denen zu nahe komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ brauch keine wehrlosen Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und b) ich glaube sweeny ist doch etwas zuuu jung für alkohohl wobei die komischen vids müssen ja auch irgentwo heraus folgen xD

Danke und euch auch noch en schöne Nacht bin dann ejtz weg^^


----------



## matic (20. März 2008)

login-server down?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

ka ma gucken


----------



## Jácks (20. März 2008)

scheiß suchti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

^^ tja nächste woche werde ich meinen acc wohl wiede reanimieren müssen neuer patch neuer inhalt neuer spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ok bin doch noch en bissel da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

scheint wohl down zu sein


----------



## matic (21. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> scheiß suchti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



niemals!


----------



## chopi (21. März 2008)

so ich bin auch noch da,was los hier?


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

solltest du nich langsam ma in die heia? musst doch morgen bestimmt früh raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

^^ arme milchtüte, ne morgen ist karfreitag da ahben alle frei also ausschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. März 2008)

nene morgen heisst es früh (9) aufstehn...


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

der milchbubi fährt doch nach polrn


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

achja porln ist bestimmt schön da, bekommen wir ne Ansichtskarte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (21. März 2008)

die wird vom briefträger geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mhm eiegntlich wollte ich ja schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (21. März 2008)

Ach komm^^


----------



## chopi (21. März 2008)

ich schick euch ne karte,wenn ich eine...herbekomme...*hust*


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

na wohin soll sie denn gehen?^^ ich schick dir eine xD


----------



## chopi (21. März 2008)

fals grad wer tvtotal schaut - ja es ist meine familie...


----------



## Sweny (21. März 2008)

Kennt wer einen guten Anime?  ~~


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

häh


----------



## chopi (21. März 2008)

so ich verpiss mich,würd ja noch bleiben aber onyxia meine muter zwing mich ja


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

na dann gute anch tund viel spas bwim fahren^^


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

bye und hf chopi


----------



## Jácks (21. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> fals grad wer tvtotal schaut - ja es ist meine familie...


xD was hast du den für asoziale Säufer nette Läute in der Familie?


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

so jeztz bin ich aber off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wünsche euch noch ne schöne Nacht und schlaft gut, wnn ihr dann irgentwann schlaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (21. März 2008)

bin auch off...scheiß gruppenzwang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (21. März 2008)

Ich werde jetzt erstmal so richtig zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

na dann hopp hopp schnell ins game kannst nur bis 5 zocken!


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

bin off mir raucht der kopp
baba


----------



## picollo0071 (21. März 2008)

also wirkllich was interessantes steht hier ja ned -.-'  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Ollav (21. März 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> also wirkllich was interessantes steht hier ja ned -.-'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja unterschiedlich.
Meist fehlt einfach nur ein Gesprächsthema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (21. März 2008)

Hi ..
muahah erster!


----------



## Jácks (21. März 2008)

moin pussys!!


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

ja...schönen guten abend ladys and gentleman

Gucke Devil May Cry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (21. März 2008)

guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (21. März 2008)

mein kumpel pennt heute bei mir ^_^


----------



## Ollav (21. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ja...schönen guten abend ladys and gentleman
> 
> Gucke Devil May Cry
> 
> ...



Ich hab erst Folge 1 geschaut, die hat mich mal überhaupt nicht beeindruckt, werde wohl auf die anderen Folgen verzichten.


----------



## Incontemtio (21. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> mein kumpel pennt heute bei mir ^_^



Mit oder nur bei dir?


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

finde die den anime gat nicht so schlecht btw  habe ich da ne hellsing dvd box bei dir gesehen Ollav? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (21. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Mit oder nur bei dir?



Tu mir einen gefallen und antworte besser überhaupt nicht darauf.


----------



## Jácks (21. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Mit oder nur bei dir?


Nur bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (21. März 2008)

hellsing is geil^^


----------



## Ollav (21. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> finde die den anime gat nicht so schlecht btw  habe ich da ne hellsing dvd box bei dir gesehen Ollav?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja bestimmt:

1: 4x DVD Packung von der alten Serie die auch bei Viva gelaufen ist
2: 1x dicke CD-ROM Verpackung mit meiner "self made" Hellsing Sammlung
3: 3x Limited DVD Edition der OVA Serie


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

Öhm ist da jetzt auch die Version mit der Sarg verpackung dabei? wollte mir die imemr mal kaufn nur finde ide nirgends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (21. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Öhm ist da jetzt auch die Version mit der Sarg verpackung dabei? wollte mir die imemr mal kaufn nur finde ide nirgends
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was für eine Sarg verpackung ???


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

Es gab mal Hellsing in eienr limitierten Sarg Verpackung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so sah die aus habe die mal in der animania oder wie das magazin heißt gesehen.


----------



## Ollav (21. März 2008)

Kenn ich nicht hab nur das da hier:

alte Serie (andere Story als im Manga):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Neue OVA "Verfilmung" (Manga Story):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. März 2008)

melde mich hier live aus polen


----------



## Villano (21. März 2008)

hi chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pass aber auf das nix geklaut wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

ich dachte du wärest in polrn chopi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wie isses so?

@ Ollav   die hätte ich hier auch schon gerne stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (21. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich dachte du wärest in polrn chopi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja die OVA Serie ist auf 6666 Stück Limitiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt aber eine "Re-Edition" für die die gepennt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

ich werde mich einfach mal erkundigen müssen..das wird wieder teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw also dein aktuelles spiel bringt mich echt zum verzweifeln  ich denke mal snes und en motorad spiel aber dnn ist ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (21. März 2008)

Hehe ^^
Nein ist nicht für den SNES

Gut Möglich das es das Spiel auch früher mal als Arcarde Game gab.


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

aso ist das so en spiel aus ner  classic box für die playsation oder sowas?^^  sonst segamega drive oder so ne konsole? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (21. März 2008)

hi zusammen...mache heute Nacht so gegen 3 uhr vll. nocheinmal einen Post^^
man sieht sich^^


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

nabend


----------



## riesentrolli (22. März 2008)

noch was los hier?


----------



## Ollav (22. März 2008)

Klar wir brauchen nur ein Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. März 2008)

kann es sein dass wir eigtl immer nach nem thema suchen?


----------



## rEdiC (22. März 2008)

Ich lausche grade dem Buffed Cast und spiele Bounty Bay Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. März 2008)

meine zufallswiedergabeliste beglückt mich mit p.o.d.


----------



## Ollav (22. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kann es sein dass wir eigtl immer nach nem thema suchen?



Hm nein. Eine Seite weiter vorne hatten wir mal kurz das Hellsing Zeug dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. März 2008)

oho
hat ja lange gehalten^^


----------



## Ollav (22. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> oho
> hat ja lange gehalten^^



Darüber hab ich ja nichts gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wir hatten ein Thema, basta


----------



## riesentrolli (22. März 2008)

jetz haben wir aber immer noch kein thema


----------



## Ollav (22. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jetz haben wir aber immer noch kein thema



Naja doch mehr oder weniger. Das Thema gerade ist: "Wir suchen ein Thema"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. März 2008)

super xD
wir sollten ein system entwickeln mit dem wir ganz schnell und einfach ein thema finden können

EDIT: 1000ster post!!!


----------



## Sweny (22. März 2008)

Puh! Grade GANZ Maraudon fertig gemacht, mit allen Quests. Habe jetzt das Zepter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War echt ne klasse Gruppe, und mein Priester ist jetzt lvl 48 <3
Aber die Mütze von der Prinzessin ist leider wieder nicht gedroppt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja was solls! Gute Nacht alle!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Puh! Grade GANZ Maraudon fertig gemacht, mit allen Quests. Habe jetzt das Zepter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gz .. mein hexi ist 70 ^^ 

und hab fast genug ehre für meine handschuhe .. leider nur fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. März 2008)

dann reih ich ma ein und sag dass mein priest endlich 58 is und die scherbenwelt rockt


----------



## Minastirit (22. März 2008)

gz trolli

so ich bin weg .. 
morgen gimp schattenlabby/dk/arka und hdz2 noch und ich darf kara (/hasse die pre)


----------



## riesentrolli (22. März 2008)

cu minas und hf morgen^^


----------



## grege (22. März 2008)

nacht leute ich geh dann mal auch wenn ferien und wochende sind^^


----------



## Carcharoth (22. März 2008)

Na, wie gehts den Nachttischenwärmern? :>


----------



## Ollav (22. März 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Na, wie gehts den Nachttischenwärmern? :>



Ich hocke immer noch auf der Arbeit, aber geht gleich richtung Feierabend und meinem freien Tag in der Woche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (22. März 2008)

open for spam

herjemine kann eine minute lang sein....21:00!!!


----------



## Villano (22. März 2008)

guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (22. März 2008)

juten Abend =)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. März 2008)

Nanunana! *rumspam*


----------



## Klunker (22. März 2008)

wie geht's euch denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. März 2008)

Ach naja...Nackenschmerzen...


----------



## Klunker (22. März 2008)

waschlappen  mit warmen wasser übergießen ausringen und dann auf den ancken legen =)


----------



## Villano (22. März 2008)

ich seh schon das es heute wieder sehr schwer wird en thema zu finden xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> waschlappen  mit warmen wasser übergießen ausringen und dann auf den ancken legen =)



Ich liege im Bett.....da fällt das Ding eh wieder runter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (22. März 2008)

mhm dann brauchen wir ne andere lösung^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hey wir hben en thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. März 2008)

Abend


----------



## Klunker (22. März 2008)

nabend^^


----------



## Villano (22. März 2008)

nabend


----------



## Qonix (22. März 2008)

Gott bin ich überfressen. Erst Kino und dann dicke Essen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. März 2008)

achja,huhu hab grad keine ideen für meine sig...


----------



## Villano (22. März 2008)

da gabs doch auch mal so nen total aufgedrehten pingu oder?


----------



## Klunker (22. März 2008)

also die pingus in deienr sigi kenn ich, pingus sind immer noch^^


----------



## riesentrolli (22. März 2008)

booyakasha bitchezz


----------



## Klunker (22. März 2008)

ka-me-ha-me-haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Villano (22. März 2008)

hab den anderen pingu gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 >>klick mich<<


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. März 2008)

Hieß der Thread nicht mal Nachtschwärmer?  Anstatt NachtTISCHwärmer? o.O


----------



## Villano (22. März 2008)

ja hab mich auch schon gewundert^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. März 2008)

Das kann ja nur ein Mod geändert haben. ^^

Da war Carcha wohl mal wieder besoffen. xD


----------



## Klunker (22. März 2008)

^^, und nackenschmerzen weg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ^^, und nackenschmerzen weg?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht wirklich.^^


----------



## chopi (22. März 2008)

*partystimmung mach*

*wieder geh* ist ja fürchterlich hier


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. März 2008)

Sind alle beschäftigt. Und ich muss auchnoch nen bissle Ruf farmen.^^


----------



## chopi (22. März 2008)

ich hab hier nichts zu tun...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. März 2008)

*rofl*


----------



## Klunker (22. März 2008)

langweilig......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (22. März 2008)

Helft mir ich bekomm dieses Lied nichmehr aus dem Kopf!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXzg0D-cKds


----------



## Taikunsun (22. März 2008)

kopf ab ?^^ guten abend


----------



## riesentrolli (23. März 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Helft mir ich bekomm dieses Lied nichmehr aus dem Kopf!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXzg0D-cKds


herrlich!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. März 2008)

das ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. März 2008)

das lied ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (23. März 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xPASk0wZKFU

La La La


----------



## chopi (23. März 2008)

so bin dann mal wech,bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wilgak (23. März 2008)

omg gay das vid^^ und ein hallo an alle nachtschwärmer


----------



## Ähmm (23. März 2008)

Wilgak schrieb:


> ja das is genial^^ und ein hallo an alle nachtschwärmer



Servus


----------



## Klunker (23. März 2008)

halöle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (23. März 2008)

Schubbiduh ^^


----------



## Klunker (23. März 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h427294w8oY...feature=related  blub nickelback album rausgekramt savin me gehöhrt  youtube onpiece + savin me = das  find ich gut^^


----------



## Ähmm (23. März 2008)

So ich grad dabei bin Schwachsinn zu posten


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMZRLjaT5RE


----------



## Jácks (23. März 2008)

moin pussys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. März 2008)

ich wusste es  Fluch der Karikib ist eine billige Nachmache von One Piece 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMPduRKS2Yg


----------



## Wilgak (23. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich wusste es  Fluch der Karikib ist eine billige Nachmache von One Piece
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das is cool^^


----------



## Ähmm (23. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich wusste es  Fluch der Karikib ist eine billige Nachmache von One Piece
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich finds bescheiden

Wenn schon dann richtig

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1544925/Naruto...ll_Opening_Song


----------



## Klunker (23. März 2008)

jedem das seine  aber wir ahebn ein thema^^

youtube vids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hey du edistierst^^  und das ist doch nur en opening und kein amv oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (23. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> jedem das seine  aber wir ahebn ein thema^^
> 
> youtube vids
> 
> ...




Meinetwegen

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pv5zWaTEVkI


----------



## Jácks (23. März 2008)

niemand begrüßt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (23. März 2008)

Tanzt ihr erbärmlichen Landratten!

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1249868/Captain_Jack


----------



## Ähmm (23. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> niemand begrüßt mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich fühlte mich mit Pussy nicht angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. März 2008)

ich begrüs dich trotzdem mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. März 2008)




----------



## Klunker (23. März 2008)

oO das hat ja auch mal style...^^


----------



## rEdiC (23. März 2008)

Wurde der Thread umbenannt oder hieß der schon immer NachtTISCHschwärmer? ô,ô


----------



## rEdiC (23. März 2008)

Wurde der Thread umbenannt oder hieß der schon immer NachtTISCHwärmer? ô,ô


E: upps sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## Ähmm (23. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Wurde der Thread umbenannt oder hieß der schon immer NachtTISCHschwärmer? ô,ô



Ich glaub da hat sich ein Mod einen Witz erlaubt


----------



## Klunker (23. März 2008)

umbenannt^^  hat sich wohl eiern en spass gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (23. März 2008)

bahh... geile zeichnung in signatur klunker! selber gemacht? bin n ziemlicher anime junkie und zeichne selber gern^^


----------



## Klunker (23. März 2008)

ne leider nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kann nicht allzu gut zeichnen mehr als nen garfield bekome ich net hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber en niem junkie bin ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (23. März 2008)

Ja Freizeichnen liegt mir selber auch nicht so. aber das bild würd ich bestimmt nachgezeichnet bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dann musst du ja richtig gut sein, gibs irgentwo Bilder von dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (23. März 2008)

Na so jut nun auch wieder nicht^^ aber ja, es gab mal ein paar bilder von mir, meine erste versuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kram mal den link raus, ist aber n anderes forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Habs gefunden^^ da: http://www.cafe-anime.de/fan-ecke/fanart/3...bte-bilderecke/


----------



## Klunker (23. März 2008)

mach das mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin ja mal gespannt was ich da zu sehen bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  von wegen "Na so jut nun auch wieder nicht", belldandy ist dir ja mal richtig gut gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (23. März 2008)

hihi danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man übt ja. nur WoW hindert mich echt am zeichnen....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hänge seit 2 monaten an einer Urd auf DinA2 Papier...die ist schon recht jut geworden^^.

Sag ma. du hast nicht zufällig ahnung wo ich die dritte OVA von Tsubasa Chronicle gucken kann? Bin am verzweifeln seitdem divx down ist..


----------



## Klunker (23. März 2008)

mhm anime-loads hat nur die erste  und da die staffel erst Ende 2007 erschienen ist/sollte laut wikipedia könnte es schwer werden. veoh hats scheinbar auch nicht. ich such mal die Tage rum. Sosnt kann vllt noviel helfen der kennt sich ja scheinbar auch ganz gut mit solchen Sachen aus zudem ist in unserer community bestimmt noch die eine oder andwere Person die sich dafür interessiert =)


----------



## Mondryx (23. März 2008)

Ja hab Staffel 1 und 2 gesehen. die ersten beiden OVA's eben auf divx...aber naja...schicksal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe noch auf die offizielle fanpage. die haben ja auch die anderen beiden OVA's verlinkt. Will nur jetzt wo es so spannend ist nicht mittendrin aufhören^^. Gab n mächten Storyschub


----------



## Klunker (23. März 2008)

scheints ja ziemlich angetan zu sein, ich glube ich werde mir die auch mal angucke^n, bis jetzt kante ich die noch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja ich habe die erste beiden Folgen gefunden aber nur als download 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nunja ich werde mal off gehen, könne ja dass ja über pm weiter bequatschen oder so^^

Gute Nacht Leutz, habt ne erholsame Nacht und Frohe Ostern nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (23. März 2008)

Dann mal Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja können über pm weiter schnacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch von mir an alle Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Sweny (23. März 2008)

*Den Nachttisch aufwärm*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. März 2008)

Soo, nachdem jetzt hier nurnoch Nachttische aufgewärmt werden, ist eine Zeitbegrenzung sinnlos. 

Go 4 The Spam!


----------



## riesentrolli (23. März 2008)

da mach ich nich mit







FUCK ZU SPÄT^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> da mach ich nich mit
> FUCK ZU SPÄT^^



Tja, schnelles Denken tut man mit der rechten Gehirnhälfte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Ein dummer Witz, aber er ist dennoch gut^^)


----------



## riesentrolli (23. März 2008)

hmm need
wo droppt das?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hmm need
> wo droppt das?



Beim FFK-Club Lüneburg aus der Wuhlheide mitten im Schwarzwald, vergraben unter etlichen Tonnen Sand aus der Nevadawüste.


----------



## Sweny (23. März 2008)

Ha-Ha! Ihr seit jetzt alle phööööööösääää! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Oh mist, ich auch...


----------



## riesentrolli (23. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Beim FFK-Club Lüneburg aus der Wuhlheide mitten im Schwarzwald, vergraben unter etlichen Tonnen Sand aus der Nevadawüste.


jetz brauch ich nur noch so ne high content raid gilde


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jetz brauch ich nur noch so ne high content raid gilde



Da guckste mal bei den Pink Power Yetis aus Sachsen vorbei. Die suchen noch Leute.


----------



## Ollav (23. März 2008)

*rülps* scheiss Spätschicht


----------



## chopi (23. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Beim FFK-Club Lüneburg aus der Wuhlheide mitten im Schwarzwald, vergraben unter etlichen Tonnen Sand aus der Nevadawüste.


mein stammplatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sweeny der ava-zu geil


----------



## Humfred (23. März 2008)

Mir ist schon wieder langweilig! Unterhaltet mich


----------



## chopi (23. März 2008)

humfred schrieb:


> Mir ist schon wieder langweilig! Unterhaltet mich


schau dir sweenys ava an XD


----------



## chopi (23. März 2008)

so ich müsste solansam alles runtergeladen haben,as ich für den m3 simply brauche...was fehlt denn eigentlich noch?...ahja,der m3 simply 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (23. März 2008)

Moin Mädels


----------



## Sweny (23. März 2008)

Haaaaallooooo Jácks!

So ich geh jetzt Tempel mit meinem Priester (nein nicht BT) :>


----------



## chopi (23. März 2008)

gl and hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (23. März 2008)

Dankö, mit mir als super Heiler wird das ein Kinderspiel ;>


----------



## riesentrolli (23. März 2008)

huhu jácks
hf sweny


----------



## Taikunsun (24. März 2008)

nabend garnichts los hier oder was


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

keiner fühlt sich dazu berufen n neues thema anzufangen...


----------



## Mondryx (24. März 2008)

nö. warum sollte man auch die seiten alle neu machen. sind wa schon so weit^^. yeha meine hexe ist endlich lv 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

und ich hab endlich ne sig,die den mods passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (24. März 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> nö. warum sollte man auch die seiten alle neu machen. sind wa schon so weit^^. yeha meine hexe ist endlich lv 70
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achja weils dus gerade sagst. Mein Verstärker Schami hat heute auch 70 erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





chopi schrieb:


> und ich hab endlich ne sig,die den mods passt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (24. März 2008)

so ich geh dann ins bett gn8^^


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

bye bin off,cucu


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

so ich auch, gute nacht alle und schlaft schön :-*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. März 2008)

Immer diese Minderjährigen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. März 2008)

Nabend Guys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. März 2008)

Ist schon morgens, aber ok.^^


----------



## Klunker (24. März 2008)

mhm dann habe ich was verpasst....arg muss ja heute früh raus. Wünsche euch noch nen schönen Morgen Leute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. März 2008)

Joar, bin auch weg. Ciau.


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

*reinstürm und Ostereier an alle verteil*

Ich bin wieder dahaaaa!!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

ich hab auch so dicke eier höhöhöhö xD

wb!


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

oO

Immer diese pubertierenden Kinder.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Anscheinend sind hier alle Ostern feiern! :O

(Oh Gott! Ein Doppelpost!)


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

oO mach das noch ein mal und es setzt was^^


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Jetzt hab' ich aber Angst!


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

zu recht
ich und meine ninjagang sind ein paar ganz pöse chaoten


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Dann hol' ich ein paar Freunde ausm Karate. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

liest du denn keine zeitung? wir haben steine, mollies und wasserpistolen mit säure drin! da sind deine barfuß latschenden holzzertreter ganz ganz schnell über den jordan


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Pah! Alles nur Poserei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das mit den Wasserpistolen funktioniert gar nicht, die ätzen doch vorher durch!

Und außerdem: *Samuraischwerter klau* Ich bin hier und jetzt bewaffnet, zur Not werf ich die halt! XD


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Hmm da schaue ich mit meinen Jungs gleich mit^^, aber aus sicherer Entfernung.

Wir räumen dann hinter euch Leichen dan auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

lasst ien paar leichen für lurock liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. hihodigedi
p.s.s. W.B alanium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Pah! Alles nur Poserei!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://de.indymedia.org/2007/06/185734.shtml

hi @ die anderen


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Nee LónêWòlf, sonst muss ich ja noch verhungern! :S

@ riesentrolli: Die Schrift ist bei mir so klein, dass ich das net lesen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Wir dürfen schon nicht mitmachen ^^, also lasst uns wenigsten den Rest


Ich lad die Übriggebliebenden dan zu ein leckeres Essen ein.


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

lone sind die akzente in deinem namen absicht oder provokation?


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Auja, Mensch am Spieß!!!

Hat jemand fix 'nen Horrorstreifen? Sonst kann ich heut' nacht vor Aufregung net schlafen...


----------



## K0l0ss (24. März 2008)

Nabend Mädels.


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

nabend

btw,iwo im forum schleicht lurock rum,also passt auf eure unterhosen auf


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Beides Chopi. 

Hmm gut das meine Leute und ich versteckt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hei wann geht das ganze hier los?

Auch wenn ich männlich bin Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

*Hibbelig und kribbelig ist*

Morgen wird ein toller Tag! *freu* Und heute war auch ein toller Tag!


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Ups!


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Oh-mein-Gott! Triplepost? WTF?


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

ein 3fachpost O.O


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Trippel Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Trippel Post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


erster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Tz Lag ^^


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

bei ihr,deswegen 3fachpost^^


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

gg, ach ja Alanium und Riesentrolli ^^ wann geht es lost ^^ wird Kalt hier oben.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

so jetzt setzt es was




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ja! alanium muss dran glauben!!!


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Irkentfie komisch! Tas hatte ich noch nie! (mein den Tiplepost^^)

BILD!!!! XDDD Naja... *riesentrolli Spezialschlag verpass* 

Der hat gesessen.^^


Edith: Zur Not hol ich meinen großen Cousin... *seufz* Der ist 20cm größer als riesentrolli! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und 2 JAhre jünger! *auslach*


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

EndlichAction hier ^^. Hei da war Turok ^^. EI meine Unterhose, verdammt, die war von meiner Mammi^^.


----------



## Taikunsun (24. März 2008)

nabend und was macht ihr gerade so ist ja heute der letzte freie tag^^


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Na warten das "DER KAMPF" losgeht ^^ meine Jungs und ich warten dann zum Aufräumen.


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

*beim Anblick von LónêWòlf ohne Unterhose traumatisiert wird*


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Hei nur die Unterhose ist weg, und dieser dumme Spezialanzug zwickt im schritt, *grmpf*


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

*noch traumatisierter wird*


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Warum? Du kannst mich nicht mal sehen.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Irkentfie komisch! Tas hatte ich noch nie! (mein den Tiplepost^^)
> 
> BILD!!!! XDDD Naja... *riesentrolli Spezialschlag verpass*
> 
> ...


die 20 cm sind bei mir nur wo anders xD


----------



## Taikunsun (24. März 2008)

lol um was gehts den bei euch^^


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Allein die Vorstellung... *schauder* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer's glaubt, mein lieber minitroll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Du kennst mich nicht mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Dann zeig' dich doch mal!^^


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

komm her und fass an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Ähm... neeeee...


----------



## Taikunsun (24. März 2008)

omg^^


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Na hier oben auf den Haus, drei Querstraßen weiter, im dunklem Zimmer. Hmm ok alle zimmer sind Dunkel ^^

Edit: Riesentrolli was soll sie anfassen???^^


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

*minitrolli eine bei seinen 20cm rein hau* 

Ällebätsch!


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

*Ganzes Team zusammenzuck* Willst du ein Beutel Eis Trolli?


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Na hier oben auf den Haus, drei Querstraßen weiter, im dunklem Zimmer. Hmm ok alle zimmer sind Dunkel ^^
> 
> Edit: Riesentrolli was soll sie anfassen???^^



das wird si dann schon sehen^^


Alanium schrieb:


> *minitrolli eine bei seinen 20cm rein hau*
> 
> Ällebätsch!


also gibts dus zu^^


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Oh Gott, macht euch das etwa geil? Sieht euch ähnlich... Kinners, trefft euch nach der Schule und treibts zu Hause, nicht hier!


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> *Ganzes Team zusammenzuck* Willst du ein Beutel Eis Trolli?


vanille geschmack bitte^^


----------



## Taikunsun (24. März 2008)

was für ein kindergaten *g*


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

hose runter - postcountervergleich


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hose runter - postcountervergleich


Ja bitte?


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

oh...OH *weglauf*


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Vanilleeis per bote Schick.


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Der Lurock ist da!!!! 

*panisch durch OT renn* 

RETTET MICH!!!


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

*pssst* Hier rein


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Vanilleeis per bote Schick.


*erhalt* *sich bedank* *kein tg bezahl*



Alanium schrieb:


> Der Lurock ist da!!!!
> 
> *panisch durch OT renn*
> 
> RETTET MICH!!!


*gegen laterne renn*


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

*noch ein bisschen auf riesentrolli rumprügel und Samuraischwerter reinramm*

*Fleisch probier*

Schmeckt irgendwie... gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*mit riesentrollis Leiche bei LónêWòlf versteck*


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Der Lurock ist da!!!!
> 
> *panisch durch OT renn*
> 
> RETTET MICH!!!


Ja, Baby, lauf nur... oohh man... dieses "BOING BOING"... lauf weiter!


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

alanium,willsu kaufen rettung?


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

*Alanium schnell in sicherheit reinzieh*


EDIT: *Back to Life Maschine anwerf* Brizzzl Da is Trolli wieder


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, Baby, lauf nur... oohh man... dieses "BOING BOING"... lauf weiter!


du bist...krank... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *noch ein bisschen auf riesentrolli rumprügel und Samuraischwerter reinramm*
> 
> *Fleisch probier*
> 
> ...



meat is murder!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

riesentrolli, du bist lecker!^^

Die Leber hat besonders gut geschmeckt!

Wie war der Spruch noch gleich? "Liebe geht bei den Männern durch den Magen, ich geh' ihm durch die Rippen!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Da haste noch ne Leber Trolli, aber nur weil du es bist.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> riesentrolli, du bist lecker!^^
> 
> Die Leber hat besonders gut geschmeckt!


ich hatte noch eine?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Da haste noch ne Leber Trolli, aber nur weil du es bist.


thx
dann kann ich unbekümmert weiter saufen^^


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Ja, schmeckte sehr alkoholisch.^^


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Dein Herz war auch lecker.^^

Vom Gehirn hat man gar nichts geschmeckt, war so klein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Fleisch war schön blutig, genauso wie ich es mag... *sabber*


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> du bist...krank...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke...



Alanium schrieb:


> Die Leber hat besonders gut geschmeckt!


Lol, hat Hannibal eben in "Das Schweigen der Lämmer" (jetzt auf Pro7) auch gesagt...
Er hat erzählt, dass er seinen Seelendoktor aufgefressen hat und seine Leber mit Chianti
verputzt hat... lecker!


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

...


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Sag mal. Trolli is ja komplett leer gefuttert, da noch rest reinpack. *flüster zu Trolli* Die organe gehören einer dieser karatetypen da hinten. 


AH Da ist das Mistvieh mit meiner UNterhosen *BÄNG*, WAH mist, Platzpatronen, scheiße Deutscheversion^^


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> ...


punkt, punkt, komma, strich, fertig ist das mondgesicht

also sweny 1 punkt zu viel


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Ich bin Hannibals Tochter! *irres Lachen*

BTW, das wuste i gar net, dass der das gesagt hat...^^


Edith: LónêWòlf, von dem sind nur noch die Knochen übrig... da brauchts mehr als nur Organe^^


----------



## K0l0ss (24. März 2008)

Ach...der läuft gerade? Ich find den Film genial.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Hannibal Rising ist auch cool.


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

ihr seid aber auch alle nivealos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

schaut euch doch mal eure hände an


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ihr seid aber auch alle nivealos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, ich benutze keine.


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Öhm, joa und? ^^ Von der Arbeit geprägt aber sonst sauber^^.



@Choppi was bedeutet zur hölle deine Signatur??? Ich komm net drauf


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ihr seid aber auch alle nivealos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*eincremen empfehl*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Was'n mit meinen Händen?

*unauffällig Blut abwisch*


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> punkt, punkt, komma, strich, fertig ist das mondgesicht
> 
> also sweny 1 punkt zu viel


Hä? Wie jetzt?

..,/ 

wtf?


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was'n mit meinen Händen?
> 
> *unauffällig Blut abwisch*


Lass das Blut dran, sonst scheuerts...


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Hei das ist mein Satz^^


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

ihr habt alle nicht meinen 2post gelesen :'(


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Hä? Kapier' i net... :S

Edith meint Lurock und LónêWòlf


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Hä? Wie jetzt?
> 
> ..,/
> 
> wtf?


doch nich so, knub^^


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

und wie?


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

achja,@der der meine signatur nicht versteht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Lass doch Sweny in Ruhe.^^


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hä? Kapier' i net... :S
> 
> Edith meint Lurock und LónêWòlf


Komm mal vorbei, dann erklär ichs dir!


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Danke, nein...


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Alanium, dein Titel ist übelst peinlich!


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Wieso? Ist doch so! Ihr schmeißt euch doch alle an mich ran... :S


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

ALANIUM, tztzt ich ihr Karateheinis ^^, also ne, jetzt muss ich Riesentrolli noch ne Hautüberziehen und den rest, als Trolli komm mit ein Freund der kennt sich in solche sachen aus, *Riesentrolli zu Predator zieh*


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> und wie?


nimm dir am besten ein blatt papier. mal 2 punkte (augen), ein komma (nase) und nen strich (mund) und fertig ist das mondgsicht (am besten nochn n kreis drum machen, das ding kannste auch smiley nennen)


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

"frischfleisch"


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

IGNOERIERT MICH NICHT!!! >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((
Wie jetzt? Punkt, Punkt, Komma, streich fertig ist das Mondgesicht!

Und wie?
..,/ oder was???


riesentrolli: versteh ich immer noch nicht!!!
Das geht nicht auf dem PC schau

:-) nur so!!! WIE DU ES SAGST GUBT ES NICHT!!!11


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

@Alanium
Mmmh, naja, wer den Bezugspunkt zur Realität verliert... Nagut, ich will da mal nicht dein Weltbild zerstören, Mittelpunkt der Universums!


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

riesentrolli erklärt das Zeichnen eines Smileys...

*Popcorn auspack*


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Salziges oder süßes Popcorn?


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

mit pfeffer


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Ich mag' nur süßes Popcorn!^^

Ich mag' ja am liebsten Nachos... aber die sind alle... *snüff*


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> IGNOERIERT MICH NICHT!!! >
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der kinderspruch stammt halt aus ner zeit wo der pc nich soo verbreitet war


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Hehe, Pussy hört auf ihren Daddy...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Verwöhntes Pack ^^, wenn meine Jungs und ich arbeiten gibs nur Salzigespopcorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Reicht wat rüber hier.


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Chilischoten sind am besten!!!!111einself Ich hab' sogar noch ein paar getrocknete! *mjam, mjam, mjam*


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

mir fällt grad was ein
wer is noch für einen "bewerte den titel des users über dir" thread?
handzeichen pls


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

SO????
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj39/Ni...enanntddddd.jpg


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

\O


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Hmmm Naschos, warte mal *kram kram kram* Ah da die Regierung gibt doch einiges mit, willste welche Alanium


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. März 2008)

Na Ihr kleinen Schulhofnutten, wie läufts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

*Sweny applaudier*

Lurock, meinst du mich mit deinem "\O"?

Wenn mein Chili alle ist, nehm ich mir welche, LónêWòlf.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> SO????
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj39/Ni...enanntddddd.jpg


ja gz


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> \O


Oo hitler smiley^^


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Na Ihr kleinen Schulhofnutten, wie läufts?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hey mein allerliebster Kunde!



Alanium schrieb:


> Lurock, meinst du mich mit deinem "/O"?


Ich beziehe mich auf riesentrollis Frage.


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ja gz



omfg lolz steinzeit


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Oo hitler smiley^^


FALSCH, 

DAs hier ist Hitler:

*\ò.ó*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Ah, okay, Lurock.


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hey mein allerliebster Kunde!



der war geil ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hey mein allerliebster Kunde!
> Ich beziehe mich auf riesentrollis Frage.



Du verwechselst mich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

gut dann mach doch bitte ma einer ohne verwarnung so einen fred auf^^


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> der war geil ^^



Aber echt mal!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> der war geil ^^


Danke...



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du verwechselst mich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ausgeschlossen! Du hast gestern noch meinen Namen geschrieen!


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Scheiße wenn du mit ihm zusammen warst, gestern Nacht, mit wem war ich den gestern im Kino ^^


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

*
HÖRT AUF MICH ZU IGNOERIEREN!!!!! <- 5 Ausrufezeichen!!!!!
ICH BRAUCHE AUFMERKSAMKEIT!!! *


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

*Sambal Olek auf Toast schmier* (schreibt man doch so, oder?^^)

Noch wer?


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> *
> HÖRT AUF MICH ZU IGNOERIEREN!!!!! <- 5 Ausrufezeichen!!!!!
> ICH BRAUCHE AUFMERKSAMKEIT!!! *


lern erst ma schriftgröße und so einzustellen^^


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

wartet mal was isn hier los? zuviele leute drin ich komm nicht klar aah!

@riesen

\"


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Sambal Olek auf Toast schmier* (schreibt man doch so, oder?^^)
> 
> Noch wer?


So ein lasches Zeug fress ich net!


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Wassen los Swenny?

Was das Alanium?


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> lern erst ma schriftgröße und so einzustellen^^



NEIN!!!!
BEACHTET MICH!!!!


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wartet mal was isn hier los? zuviele leute drin ich komm nicht klar aah!
> 
> @riesen
> 
> \"


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Öhm.. kA woraus das besteht... ist aber net soo scharf.^^


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

*Sweny eine Knall* Watt los?

Edti: Scharf? BUAH!


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

*T_T*


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Meinst du TNT?


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Sambal Olek hat was mit Alanium gemeinsam... Das Zeug ist sowas von lasch!


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

*Ich habe heute zu viel Kaffeee getrunken (8 Tassen) und brauche jetzt aufmerksamkeit!!! *


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

*Sweny mit Samuraischwert Hände abhau* 

Hoffentlich haben wir jetzt Ruhe!^^

*paar Spritzer Tabasco auf Toasts mach*

Hach, mir läuft das Wasser im Mund zusammen! XD


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sambal Olek hat was mit Alanium gemeinsam... Das Zeug ist sowas von lasch!


der war kanz pöse und fies


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

JA IN WELCHER HINSICHT!


@Trolli ja  pöse aber geil


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *paar Spritzer Tabasco auf Toasts mach*
> Hach, mir läuft das Wasser im Mund zusammen! XD


Beim Spritzen erst? *hust*



riesentrolli schrieb:


> der war kanz pöse und fies


Danke...


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

*Alanium in Arm nehm*


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Sweny mit Samuraischwert Hände abhau*
> 
> Hoffentlich haben wir jetzt Ruhe!^^
> 
> ...



HAHA! NACHGEWAHSEN n00b!!!!! <- wieder 5


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Ich glaube, Lurock ist gerade mitten in der Pubertät... Denkt immer nur an das Eine!


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

sind wir nicht alle kiddys?


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Lurock ist gerade mitten in der Pubertät... Denkt immer nur an das Eine!


Mmmh, wie heißt das noch gleich... mmh... selfowned? *auf das Alter von Alanium deut*


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

Warum beachtet mich nimmand?


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sind wir nicht alle kiddys?


nich von dir auf andere schließen


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nich von dir auf andere schließen


wieso denn nicht?


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Ja und? Ich denk' aber net nur daran... Außerdem bist du auch erst 17!


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

*Sweny ein Kuss auf die Backe geb*, Zufrieden?


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

*._.*


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nich von dir auf andere schließen


Das ich von dir noch einen Post erleben darf, der meinen Applaus erklingen lässt... Gut gemacht!


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

wat ich? ich bin bescheidene 14 :/

*grandiose idee: BEWERTE DIE BEWERTUNG ÜBER DIR *


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wat ich? ich bin bescheidene 14 :/
> 
> *grandiose idee: BEWERTE DIE BEWERTUNG ÜBER DIR *



scheiss idee -10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wieso denn nicht?


hmm vllt weil nich jeder so is wie du


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

chopi ist genauso alt wie ich...^^ Aber du siehst net aus wie 14... :X


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

Aber Leute, helft mir mal!
Ich habe heute tatsächlich 8 (große) Tassen reinen Kaffee ohne Milch mit 4 Löffle Zucker getrunken und trinke grade meine 9 Tasse (heute bin ich ganz alleine zu hause!) und weiß jetzt nicht was ich machen  soll! Ich fühle mich voll komisch und ich tippe schneller als ich denken kann!


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das ich von dir noch einen Post erleben darf, der meinen Applaus erklingen lässt... Gut gemacht!


der darauf folgende selfpwn von chopi is auch nich ohne^^


----------



## Clamev (24. März 2008)

Doch tut er du siehst eher wie 16aus Alanium^^


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Sweny... nimm ein Beruhigungsmittel oder Schlafmittel... das hilft.^^


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der darauf folgende selfpwn von chopi is auch nich ohne^^


Has recht... Ich glaube, das ist der Beginn einer wunderbaren Freundschaft ...!


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Doch tut er du siehst eher wie 16aus Alanium^^


so isses


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der darauf folgende selfpwn von chopi is auch nich ohne^^


meine posts sind imer voll mit selfpwns,ist sone angewohnheit von mir "erheiterung durch selbstverarsche"


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

*IHR SOLLT MICH ALLE BEACHTEN!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, Clamev... Ah, doch jetzt schon, kannte bis grad' nur das alte Bild.^^

chopi sieht auf dem Bild irgendwie schnuggelig aus.^^


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> meine posts sind imer voll mit selfpwns,ist sone angewohnheit von mir "erheiterung durch selbstverarsche"


Danach folgen suizide Gedanken, du willst dich aufhängen, aber der Strick reißt, du verklagst die Firma und wirst reich, kommst aber mit dem Druck nicht klar und erschießt dich...


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

afk,so 20min


wieso freut ihr euch plötzlich alle so? :/


----------



## Clamev (24. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> chopi sieht auf dem Bild irgendwie schnuggelig aus.^^


Bitter^^


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Hä?^^


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> *IHR SOLLT MICH ALLE BEACHTEN!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
!!!!!*


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Sweny, du nervst...


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Sweny, du nervst...


Blitzmerker!


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Sweny, du gehst mir auf die Eier! Ich weiß es ist schwer, bei der Größe daneben zutreten, aber bitte, halt dich zurück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sweny, du gehst mir auf die Eier! Ich weiß es ist schwer, bei der Größe daneben zutreten, aber bitte, halt dich zurück!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*trett*


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Ich weiß, war ich schon immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

Sie haben ihr Ziel erreicht: Sie wurden beachtet!

So jetzt bin ich wieder still :X


----------



## Clamev (24. März 2008)

Naja wenn ein Mädchen dich schnuggelig nennt ist das für nen Kerl ziemlich .....achja Bitter^^


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Ich find' den so Kuscheltier-mäßig! xD


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich find' den so Kuscheltier-mäßig! xD


Frag ihn mal, vllt macht er dir den Bär...


----------



## LónêWòlf (24. März 2008)

Wieso?


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

Hahaha... (mein Lurock)

An wen ist das "Wieso?"? ich verlier ein wenig den Überblick... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=35971 !!!!


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

That's strange!

Tante Edith meint, dass der erste Spruch meiner Signatur Lurock bestimmt gefällt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

so bin wieder da

auf anfrage machen wir 43verschiedene bärarten,aber auch andere tiere.(aus kostengründen musste der fuchs gestrichen werden)

wat los,knuddelig? ja,ich will das die das am anfang denken


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Ich werd' das immer denken!^^ Irgendwie möchte man dich nur einmal knuddeln, mehr net xD


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich werd' das immer denken!^^ Irgendwie möchte man dich nur einmal knuddeln, mehr net xD


tja,dannist aber ausch schon zu spät


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich werd' das immer denken!^^ Irgendwie möchte man dich nur einmal knuddeln, mehr net xD


hehe
http://chopi.justgotowned.com/


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Tante Edith meint, dass der erste Spruch meiner Signatur Lurock bestimmt gefällt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Parkplätze sind also kurz?


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Da bekommt man ja richtig Angst! xD

Ne, du bist mehr der Knuddeltyp, mein Freund so 'ne Mischung und mein Cousin ist einfach nur geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



riesentrolli, das is' aber pöse!

Lurock, meinte eher das zweite Wort. *hust*


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

lölz,mein buffed ist zur hälfte englisch XD


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ne, du bist mehr der Knuddeltyp, mein Freund so 'ne Mischung und mein Cousin ist einfach nur geil!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Inzest bleibt in Deutschland strafbar...


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Inzest bleibt in Deutschland strafbar...


wo kein kläger,da kein richter


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Mit Cousin darf man, ist keine direkte Blutsverwandschaft, nur zur Hälfte oder so... und außerdem sind wir beide vergeben.^^

(Meine Tante hat mit Cousin Tochter)


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

was hab ich im leben falsch gemacht,wenn die halbe msn-kontaktliste mich blockt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Du Armer! *tröst*


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> was hab ich im leben falsch gemacht,wenn die halbe msn-kontaktliste mich blockt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich behaupte wenn du geil aussehen würdest sähe das nich so aus


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Du Armer! *tröst*


och das ist ja mal nett,danke schön 



riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich behaupte wenn du geil aussehen würdest sähe das nich so aus


jo das glaub ich auch :/


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Tas far aper fiess!

Und chopi sieht net schlecht aus, aber das ist net so mein Typ. ;D

*freudetanzend umherhüpf* Mein 400. Post!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Tas far aper fiess!


das war gesellschaftskritik


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Tas far aper fiess!
> 
> Und chopi sieht net schlecht aus, aber das ist net so mein Typ. ;D


gut aussehen is nich so dein typ? riecht nach selfpwned^^

EDIT: gz


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Das verstehst du nicht... chopi ist (in meinen Augen) mehr der kuscheltier-gutaussehende Typ und darauf steh' ich net so... ;D


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

gz zum 400sten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja es wird schon nen grund haben,wieso auf dem bild soviel rauch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(ich bin übrigens NICHT die milchtüte da)


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hm, hab' hier irgendwie kein Pic von dem Typ von Kerl, auf den ich stehe... Mist.^^


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

so,nu ist mein buffed wieder 100% deutsch


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hm, hab' hier irgendwie kein Pic von dem Typ von Kerl, auf den ich stehe... Mist.^^


Soll ich dir eins von mir leihen?


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Soll ich dir eins von mir leihen?


ist schon in dem thread,2posts über dir


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

ja sind denn schon alle am schnarchen?


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Ja, aber hellwach!


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

toleranzedikt von mailand, herr lehrer!


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Wuff...


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

waff....


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

GGGRRRRR! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

nu peitsche nicht das R


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Hä?


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

es sieht so aus als ob dein ugly das grrrrr peitschen würde


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

so isses


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Achsooo...


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

bin off byebye


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

is halt schon spät^^

cu chopi


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Was habt ihr heute so getrieben?


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

zocken, surfen, chatten, essen, trinken... das übliche halt
raus bin ich heut nich. is viel zu kalt. schnee und so


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

Joa...zocken, grauezelle-rätsel lösen, DvDs geguckt. Mehr nicht. Bei uns liegt ja Meter Schnee. Da kannste nix machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Das kenn ich... Naja, musste heute erstmal alle möglichen Foren, Websites, E-Mail-Eingänge, etc. abchecken, nachdem ich eine Woche in Urlaub war, wohl gemerkt ohne Internet! Ein Wunder, dass ich noch lebe!


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Ich bin dann auch mal weg. Ciao!


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

gn8


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

damit bin ich auch mal raus


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

Und weg bin ich. Nacht und so für die, die noch auf sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (25. März 2008)

Bin auch weg, gute nacht :-*


----------



## zajN (25. März 2008)

Hmm.. nicht sehr aktiv hier.


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Wuff


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

leckerlie hinhalt


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

*dankend annehm*


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

und wie geht'S dir so? wieder froh im der heimischen wohnung zu sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

ahoi


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Und wie! Btw, woher weißtn, dass ich weg war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit meint: Nabend riesentrolli


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

du warst ne woche auf malle oder?^^  salut trolli, haste mal erzählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Ja war ich und das ich das erzählt hab kann sein,
aber ich hab nicht damit gerechnet, dass das jmd
interessiert/wahrnimmt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

^^ ich höhr dir halt zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bald kann ich dich mal auf dem schlachtfeld abfackeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Ich spiel meine Chars auf Shattrath nicht mehr, bzw. selten.


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  guckt noch wer house? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Nö.


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

naja auch egal^^  btw: wer war blizzardboy? denn du im avatar thread erwähnt hast?


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Blizardboy 
Der hatte den Elfenlied Avatar ne ganze Zeit lang, er schreibt
allerdings seit Monaten nichts mehr.


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

aso ja mhm wusste ich net, und die anderen waren entweder zu brutal oder zu freizügig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Nichts ist zu freizügig! Für eine offene Welt! Nieder mit "Adult only" !!!111


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

bin auch da,zocke zelda und komme nicht drauf,wie ich nen boss killen soll


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

welches spielö?  die game cube variante kann ich ent so gut sosnt alle spiele^^  doch für zam ist das bestimt zu freizügig^^


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

ok hab den boss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

grummel.... Download bei 19% verbleibend 34 Min. .... ggrrr


----------



## Minati (25. März 2008)

Abend ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Menno, mein FlyFF geht net .. blöde Serverwartungszeiten .. und Corum ist immer noch im download.
Das heißt: mir ist langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

was lädste denn und nabend =)


----------



## Minati (25. März 2008)

echt ma lurock, wat lädste denn?


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Ich lade... äähhm... ich lade.... ja was lade ich... Lehrfilme! Genau!


----------



## Minati (25. März 2008)

Scheiße Lurock ... hör auf dir Pornos reinzuziehen .. schau dir lieber Naturfilme an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (25. März 2008)

Na das sind Naturfilme, er schauht ganz natürliche Lehrfilme an


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Scheiße Lurock ... hör auf dir Pornos reinzuziehen .. schau dir lieber Naturfilme an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist das nicht dasselbe?


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

genau die löwen in der servanne..ihhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (25. März 2008)

und die Affen .. Hasen .. Schweine .. Pferde .. Elefanten ... man, kann ick ja gleich nen ganzen Zoo uffzählen.

Ick red von Blumen und Vegetationen und Maschinenbau, Essensherstellung .. also die ganze Breite des Lehrfilmes ohne igrendwelche  geschlechtlichen Äkter


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

minati findest du flyff nicht langweilig?


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

moin pussys


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> und die Affen .. Hasen .. Schweine .. Pferde .. Elefanten ... man, kann ick ja gleich nen ganzen Zoo uffzählen.
> 
> Ick red von Blumen und Vegetationen und Maschinenbau, Essensherstellung .. also die ganze Breite des Lehrfilmes ohne igrendwelche  geschlechtlichen Äkter


Ja, ich.. öhm.. auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

ich mag lehrfilme über essenherrstellung N24 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> minati findest du flyff nicht langweilig?




Naja .. das ständige nervige rumgekloppe und die nervige droprate sind schon .. nervig (das wort hatte ich noch nicht, oder?)
Aber mitlerweile habe ich nen Job (im Spiel .. und im Leben) und es macht schon relativ fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem ist es kostenlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith meint: Lehrfilme auf Dmax sind auch immer cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Guten Abend, die Herrschaften!


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

so kb mehzr auf zelda,vollstens da


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

Nabend die Dame


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

aja hi @alle die dazugekommen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



herr ober!


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Gibt's irgendwas neues?


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

was willste denn haben chopi?

Edith:   555 Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast das " / " vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> was willste denn haben chopi?
> 
> Edith:   555 Beitrag
> 
> ...



(es sollte so aussehn [*size=7] ... [*/size],ohne *)


ja,einmal alanium in lurocksoße,gehämmert,nicht gerrührt


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Pass auf, dass ich dich nicht so verspeise wie riesentrolli gestern! x]

Du... Teddybär!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Pass auf, dass ich dich nicht so verspeise wie riesentrolli gestern! x]


Ja, er hat mir erzählt du hättest ihn vernascht.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Du... Teddybär!!!!!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 womit hab ich das verdient? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Auf jeden Fall. 

Tante Edith erwähnt noch, dass ich Lurock gemeint habe.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall.


Jap, er hats genau geschildert...

"Kurz, dreckig, aber kostenlos!"


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, er hat mir erzählt du hättest ihn vernascht.


der heiße boy warst du? Oo


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

und wenn du mit trolli zusammenwarst gestern...was war da in meiner hose?


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

da haben sich zwei gefunden

Alanium und Chopi sitzen auf dem Baum...


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

danke leutz =)


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Jetzt kommt's raus!


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Alanium und Chopi sitzen auf dem Baum...


...der eine schubst den andren runter,man glaubt es kaum


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ...der eine schubst den andren runter,man glaubt es kaum


sei ruhig teddybär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (25. März 2008)

Hei ihr, runter von mir und meinem baum, ich arbeite


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

shit,schonwieder viel zu viele leute im thread,wird wieder n durcheinander


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ...der eine schubst den andren runter,man glaubt es kaum



Dann will ich aber der eine sein!

Ansonsten, ich hab' schon öfters Stürze vom Baum unbeschadet überlebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Hei ihr, runter von mir und meinem baum, ich arbeite


Haaa, rofl, ein Baumschullehrer!


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Hei ihr, runter von mir und meinem baum ihr , ich arbeite bin geil


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

*verweist auf seinen nick und lässt ihn sich bewerten lassen*


----------



## Minati (25. März 2008)

Muss man bei euch mitkommen oder ist es okay, wenn ich wie ein auto vor'm monitor sitze?


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

Chopi ist ein teddybär,Chopi ist ein Teddybär *lach*


----------



## LónêWòlf (25. März 2008)

Zu Lurock flüster* Nicht Riesentrolli sagen aber ich arbeite hier für die Regierung


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

oho oh zu viele leute^^  wir bräuchten nen kiddey thread so chopi und alanium rein stecken und joah 12-16
17-xxx ^^


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *verweist auf seinen nick und ässt ihn sich bewerten*



o_Ò 

ó_O


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

wat soll ich in alanium reinstecken? oO

//edit: achso...


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wat soll ich in alanium reinstecken? oO
> 
> //edit: achso...


roflmao
made my day


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Zu Lurock flüster* Nicht Riesentrolli sagen aber ich arbeite hier für die Regierung


Da fällt mir die Szene von den Simpsons ein...

"Aber behalt es für dich, Homer!"
"Marge, du wirst es nicht glauben, aber Lenny hat mir erzählt...."
"Homer, du bist immernoch hier!"


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

wer hat es gemerkt? es war garkein edit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (25. März 2008)

LOL Chopi xD


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

sweeny,du hast ja nen eigenen thread:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36084


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Allein die Vorstellung, das chopi als Teddybär in meinem Bett liegen könnte, verursacht bei mir panische Angstschweißausbrüche...


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

zugeil chopi was soll ich bei alanium reinstecken...den finger natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (25. März 2008)

Wehe Lurock, sonst kommt Riesentrolli und will mich verhauen.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Allein die Vorstellung, das chopi als Teddybär in meinem Bett liegen könnte, verursacht bei mir panische Angstschweißausbrüche...


ich kann mich auch in ne katze verwandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder nen seelöwen,wenn du i.nen fetisch hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (25. März 2008)

*hust* ich schlaf immer mit meinem teddybär im arm ein ...


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

naaaaaaaa LónêWòlf ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

häh worum geht'S 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   heute sit alles komscih^^ ne kommt drauf an auf welche seite nä^^


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Minati, der heißt aber net copi und ist dauergeil!


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich kann mich auch in ne katze verwandeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


LOL


----------



## Minati (25. März 2008)

wer weiß .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> *hust* ich schlaf immer mit meinem teddybär im arm ein ...


und was machst du vorher mit ihm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

soll ich euch mal alle geil machen zum kotzen bringen?


----------



## Minati (25. März 2008)

na abknutschen, knuddeln ... das ganze programm halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> soll ich euch mal alle geil machen zum kotzen bringen?


JAAAAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> soll ich euch mal alle geil machen zum kotzen bringen?


Mich kriegt niemand zum Kotzen!


----------



## Minati (25. März 2008)

mich kannste geil machen .. kotzen will ich nich


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

geil bin ich immer
kotzen will ich net
mach doch was du willst


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

und ihr denkt,ihr könnt nem foto von lurock wiederstehen?89% der befragten mussten sich übergeben

//edit scheisse,verraten-.- vergesst es einfach


----------



## LónêWòlf (25. März 2008)

Ah Riesentrolli, mist ich muss abhauen aber wie? *denk**denk**Denk**Pling**Es ist ein Fehleraufgetreten, Bitte Klicken sie auf Ok um Fortzufahren**klick* Ah ok ich weis wie. LAUFEN! *Hechel**Dumme ausrüstung*


----------



## Minati (25. März 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Ah Riesentrolli, mist ich muss abhauen aber wie? *denk**denk**Denk**Pling**Es ist ein Fehleraufgetreten, Bitte Klicken sie auf Ok um Fortzufahren**klick* Ah ok ich weis wie. LAUFEN! *Hechel**Dumme ausrüstung*



Kapier ich nicht .. is'n Insider, wa?


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Ah Riesentrolli, mist ich muss abhauen aber wie? *denk**denk**Denk**Pling**Es ist ein Fehleraufgetreten, Bitte Klicken sie auf Ok um Fortzufahren**klick* Ah ok ich weis wie. LAUFEN! *Hechel**Dumme ausrüstung*


http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23824


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

ich will ein foto von lurock pls^^


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

ich nich


----------



## Minati (25. März 2008)

Scheiße, es ist zu spät um das lustig zu finden ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (25. März 2008)

Stoffi. Aber heh ich hab doch ein Mount *Pieps**blink* Da mein Mercedes, Reinsteig, *MIST kein Benzin**Wieder raushecht und weiter lauf*


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich will ein foto von lurock pls^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

ROFL!


----------



## Minati (25. März 2008)

LónêWòlf ... man ... du musst weniger zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: ich bin zu langsam ...


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Danke chopi, jetzt kann ich heut nacht net schlafen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Danke chopi, jetzt kann ich heut nacht net schlafen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann dir meinen Teddy ausleihen ... der is aber Pink


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Danke chopi, jetzt kann ich heut nacht net schlafen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


i'll be there!!!!


----------



## LónêWòlf (25. März 2008)

Wieso?


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Ich kann dir meinen Teddy ausleihen ... der is aber Pink


gief i <3 pink


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Danke chopi, jetzt kann ich heut nacht net schlafen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach ich doch gerne,kannste länger bei uns bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Wieso?


hehe no comment


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Ihr seid alle so fies!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle so fies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


willst n keks für die erkenntnis?^^


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle so fies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zieh dir das rein und die welt ist besser


----------



## Minati (25. März 2008)

nee, wer weiß, wat du mit meenem kleenen pinken teddy so alles anstellst ...

bin wesch für heut .. tschüssi tschau, hasta luego etc pp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (25. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> willst n keks für die erkenntnis?^^



Humfred magn Keks haben!!


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Ne chopi, da bleib ich doch lieber bei Sonata Arctica.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

humfred schrieb:


> Humfred magn Keks haben!!


*bio dinkel keks rüberreich*


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> zieh dir das rein und die welt ist besser


nichts is geiler als http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXzg0D-cKds

es is soooo geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *bio dinkel keks rüberreich*



Hast du auch Schoko-Kekse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hast du auch Schoko-Kekse?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jup bio dinkel schoko kekse halt^^


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

schaut euch diesen crap an xD

_Migrak sagt:
nen emo läuft die straße entlang, kommt ihm nen heises mädel entgegen...läuft auf ihn zu, zieht ihre klamotten aus und sagt: nimm dir was immer du willst. ....er schaut sie an...überlegt...und sagt: "sieht aus als ob das meine größe ist"...nimmt ihre hose und geht.

JØ&#928;&#1076;&#955;&#8482; sagt:
xD zugeil
Migrak sagt:
Warum haben Spermien am Ende einen Schwanz? Damit die Frauen die Reste besser aus den Zähnen bekommen.
JØ&#928;&#1076;&#955;&#8482; sagt:
^^
Migrak sagt:
Warum können Frauen nicht hübsch und gleichzeitig intelligent sein???? 
Migrak sagt:
Dann wären sie ja Männer!!^^
JØ&#928;&#1076;&#955;&#8482; sagt:
das dümmste wesen hier auf erden sollte einst der affe werden,doch der plan ging voll daneben und die frau began zuleben
Migrak sagt:
^^
Migrak sagt:
Warum nenne dieMänner ihre Frauen so oft schatzi?
Migrak sagt:
Weil sie sich nicht entscheiden können on sie Schaf oder ziege sagen sollen^^
JØ&#928;&#1076;&#955;&#8482; sagt:
löööl
Migrak sagt:
WArum können ältere Frauen schlechter einparken als jüngere?
Migrak sagt:
IM alter lässt das gehör nach...
_


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

ò_Ó


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

wir sind halt frauenfeindlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Ich merk's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

kanz kanz pöse jácks


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Lol, Jácks, lol!


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

aber die sind gut^^


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

kann den ma wer kicken?


----------



## LónêWòlf (25. März 2008)

Nacht ihr


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> kann den ma wer kicken?


warum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Nacht ihr


nacht du


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Schleutert Tschäcks zu Poten!


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Nacht ihr


Bye


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Schleutert Tschäcks zu Poten!


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Der Lehrfilm war gut! Die 50 Min. Download haben sich gelohnt!

Edit: Nix mehr los hier?!


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Doch!


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Mmmhkay...


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Wasn?


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

wir haben nur ne schwiegeminute eingelegt,in gedenken an deinen sohn,der neun monate vor seiner geburt in einem handgemenge gestorben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Was "Wasn?" ?


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wir haben nur ne schwiegeminute eingelegt,in gedenken an deinen sohn,der neun monate vor seiner geburt in einem handgemenge gestorben ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


quelle gbo


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wir haben nur ne schwiegeminute eingelegt,in gedenken an deinen sohn,der neun monate vor seiner geburt in einem handgemenge gestorben ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
Lol, made my day!

Ich bin enttäuscht, du klaust nicht nu bei Kik, sondern
auch bei GBO...


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Nur so, Lurock, ich wollte dich ein wenig verwirren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> quelle gbo


spielverderber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

so ich bin mal länger weg


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nur so, Lurock, ich wollte dich ein wenig verwirren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Magst du mich noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nur so, Lurock, ich wollte dich ein wenig verwirren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ohja, verwirr mich! hrhrhr



chopi schrieb:


> so ich bin mal länger weg


Tschö mit l!


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> spielverderber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nerd halt^^


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

Nacht ihrs schlaft spamt gut


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Nacht ihrs schlaft spamt gut


gn8


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Gn8 Klunker


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Hm, mal guggen, ob ich dich noch mag, Jácks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut's Nächtle, Klunker!


----------



## Vakeros (25. März 2008)

und was läuft so?


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Viel, Vakeros, viel!


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> und was läuft so?


Was läuft willst du wissen?
Naja, kommt auf die Bedeutung
von dem Laufen an... Welche
meinste denn?


----------



## Doogyhouser (25. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pille palle alle pralle druff druff druff druff druff .... verpeilt , verschallert alle verballert, druff druff druff druff druff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... 3 tage wach


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

Doogyhouser schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> pille palle alle pralle druff druff druff druff druff .... verpeilt , verschallert alle verballert, druff druff druff druff druff
> ...


gz


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> und was läuft so?


ein Huhn,ein Mensch,ein Tiger...


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

Doogyhouser schrieb:


> ... 3 tage wach...


...und die im Vollrausch


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Tststs, immer diese Männer! x]


----------



## Vakeros (25. März 2008)

ich meine es im sinne von was geht so verstehste?


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> ich meine es im sinne von *was geht so *verstehste?


Was geht wie?


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

so kinders ich melde mich hier live aus polen mit...meinem...mikro
(re)


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so kinders ich melde mich hier live aus polen mit...meinem...mikro
> (re)



geklaut oder deins?

(wb)


----------



## Vakeros (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was geht wie?


genau das wüsst ich auch gern


hiho milchmann^^


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

scheisse mein mikro!! haltet den dieeeb...ach egal wir dhalt weiter geschrieben


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Ich hab Hunger... Hat wer was zu essen? Sonst verspeis ich noch meinen Teddybär!


----------



## Vakeros (25. März 2008)

nem freund von mir wurde in polen das auto geklaut als er für 20 minuten weg war


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich hab Hunger... Hat wer was zu essen? Sonst verspeis ich noch meinen Teddybär!


verdammmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *wild durch die gegend renn*


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich hab Hunger... Hat wer was zu essen? Sonst verspeis ich noch meinen Teddybär!


Wenn du was Warmes in Magen haben willst komm vorbei!


----------



## Vakeros (25. März 2008)

wie kann man eigentlich seinen titel ändern?????


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> nem freund von mir wurde in polen das auto geklaut als er für 20 minuten weg war


meinem vater wurde mal sein auto geklaut...als er auf nem elternabend in der schule war...seit dem geht er zu sowas nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn du was Warmes in Magen haben willst komm vorbei!



Danke, ich hätt' lieber etwas Fleisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> wie kann man eigentlich seinen titel ändern?????


einstellungen -> profil bearbeiten


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Danke, ich hätt' lieber etwas Fleisch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab ne fleischpeitsche


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Danke, ich hätt' lieber etwas Fleisch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oooh, mmh, bis in den Magen reichts beim besten Willen net... Da such dir jmd anders...


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab ne fleischpeitsche


kochste mit der auch deine eigenen süppchen?


----------



## Vakeros (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> einstellungen -> profil bearbeiten



schönen schrank auch


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> kochste mit der auch deine eigenen süppchen?


ja milchsüppchen


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Hab' noch ein wenig Hackfleisch gefunden... *mampf*^

chopi, freu dich, mindestens heute darfste noch weiterleben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hab' noch ein wenig Hackfleisch gefunden... *mampf*


riesentrolli,R.I.P


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hab' noch ein wenig Hackfleisch gefunden... *mampf*


Jaa, schmier dich mit rohem, blutigem Hackfleisch ein... oooohjaaa!


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jaa, schmier dich mit rohem, blutigem Hackfleisch ein... oooohjaaa!


seit dem naturfilm bist du ein wenig...anders...VERBRENNT IHN


----------



## Vakeros (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jaa, schmier dich mit rohem, blutigem Hackfleisch ein... oooohjaaa!




äähm ja


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Wenn ich meine Tage hab', werd' ich immer so fleischsüchtig... x]


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Tage hab', werd' ich immer so fleischsüchtig... x]


kommen dann auch würstchen in den ketchup? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Neee... x]

Wenn dann nur Ketchup von anderen Leuten... *chopi anschiel*


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Wenn ich meine Tage hab'*, werd' ich immer so fleischsüchtig... x]


Dann wär das mit dem 'blutig' ja machbar... fehlt nur noch roh und gehackt.


----------



## Vakeros (25. März 2008)

das is ja nichmehr jugendfrei


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Dann husch, husch! Ab ins Bettchen mit dir, Vakeros!


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> das is ja nichmehr jugendfrei


das geht noch schlimmer^^


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dann wär das mit dem 'blutig' ja machbar... fehlt nur noch roh und gehackt.



Ich sagte Fleisch, net rohes Fleisch, das mag ich nich so^^


Edith: riesentrolli hat Recht, es geht deutlich schlimmer... *hust*


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Neee... x]
> 
> Wenn dann nur Ketchup von anderen Leuten... *chopi anschiel*


mein ketschup kommt in deinen? oO versteh ich jetzt nicht oder kommen würstchen in meine adern?

SOLL DAS EIN HINWEIS SEIN


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

UND WERD ICH BALD STERBEN?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dann husch, husch! Ab ins Bettchen mit dir, Vakeros!



öhm nö?


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

bin off cya


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> öhm nö?


n versuch wars wert


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin off cya


bye und grüß mir die blonde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit: 2.222 beitrag!!


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> mein ketschup kommt in deinen? oO versteh ich jetzt nicht oder kommen würstchen in meine adern?
> 
> SOLL DAS EIN HINWEIS SEIN



Nein, ich öffne nur sanft deine Halsschlagader und benutze das dann als Ketchup. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (25. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin off cya



cu


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nein, ich öffne nur sanft deine Halsschlagader und benutze das dann als Ketchup.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast wohl mit Ritzen Erfahrung?!


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Ich nicht, nein. 

Aber jemand anderes, den ich gut kenne... Nein, das ist nicht witzig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hast wohl mit Ritzen Erfahrung?!


sie ist weiblich,die versteht sich in Ritzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich nicht, nein.
> 
> Aber jemand anderes, den ich gut kenne... Nein, das ist nicht witzig!
> 
> ...


Ich BILD mir meine Meinung...


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sie ist weiblich,die versteht sich in ritzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Omfg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Lurock, das wissen wir.^^


----------



## Vakeros (25. März 2008)

ich kenn auch so jemanden*auftitelverweis*


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> ich kenn auch so jemanden*auftitelverweis*


Rofl, ein Emo, noch dazu ein "Wannabe"...
Wie gehts dir in deiner kleinen schwarzen Welt?


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Ich finde, über sowas macht man keine Witze... SVV ist 'ne ernste Sache. 

(Sry, Vakeros, wenn's keiner sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

SVV? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> SVV?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sommerschlussvasenverkauf?


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> SVV?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*S*elbst*v*erletzendes *V*erhalten


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

und wem soll ich jetzt glauben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mach ma ne umfrage auf...


----------



## Vakeros (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rofl, ein Emo, noch dazu ein "Wannabe"...
> Wie gehts dir in deiner kleinen schwarzen Welt?



mir gehts prima in meiner schwarzen welt
naja ich bin kein emo aber weil ich dazu neige schwarze sachen zu tragen werde ich von der ganzen 8.klasse an meiner schule(nein ich bin nicht 8te) Wannabe-Emo genannt werde und das find ich iwie toll



Alanium schrieb:


> Ich finde, über sowas macht man keine Witze... SVV ist 'ne ernste Sache.
> 
> (Sry, Vakeros, wenn's keiner sein soll
> 
> ...



is kein witz ich kenn wirklich jemanden der sich ritzt und das ist ziemlich heftig


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selbstverletzendes_Verhalten jewonnen


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> mir gehts prima in meiner schwarzen welt
> naja ich bin kein emo aber weil ich dazu neige schwarze sachen zu tragen werde ich von der ganzen 8.klasse an meiner schule(nein ich bin nicht 8te) Wannabe-Emo genannt werde und das find ich iwie toll


Toll, ich trage auch nur Schwarz, habe lange Haare, lasse mich aber sicher nicht Emo nennen!


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> mir gehts prima in meiner schwarzen welt
> naja ich bin kein emo aber weil ich dazu neige schwarze sachen zu tragen werde ich von der ganzen 8.klasse an meiner schule(nein ich bin nicht 8te) Wannabe-Emo genannt werde und das find ich iwie toll
> is kein witz ich kenn wirklich jemanden der sich ritzt und das ist ziemlich heftig



Das kenn' ich alles... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bzw, mir wird gesagt: "Ey, du scheiß Emoschlampe!" ò_Ó


----------



## Vakeros (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Toll, ich trage auch nur Schwarz, habe lange Haare, lasse mich aber sicher nicht Emo nennen!



ich hab kein problem damit sind halt kinder was willste machen?
ich bin kein gewalttätiger mensch


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

was haben leute eigentlich gegen emos?
obowhl,wir haben nen thread dafür,anderes thema pls


----------



## Vakeros (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> was haben leute eigentlich gegen emos?
> obowhl,wir haben nen thread dafür,anderes thema pls



nichts effektives^^
ups sry


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Anderes Thema, hmm... LASST UNS DEN TEDDYBÄREN MOBBEN!!!!111einself




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Anderes Thema, hmm... LASST UNS DEN TEDDYBÄREN MOBBEN!!!!111einself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf das haarige Monster! *hust*


----------



## Vakeros (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bzw, mir wird gesagt: "Ey, du scheiß Emoschlampe!" ò_Ó



jaja menschen sind arschlöcher


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> jaja menschen sind arschlöcher


Hey, da sind wir ausnahmsweise mal derselben Meinung!


----------



## Jácks (26. März 2008)

bin off cu


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

*auf lurock cyclone cast*
*auf alanium wucherwurzeln cast*
*auf sich selbst baumrinde cast und in katze geh*
*i.wo,wo es hoch ist,runterspring*


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

jep finde ich auch!


----------



## Vakeros (26. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> bin off cu



byebye


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *auf lurock cyclone cast*
> *auf alanium wucherwurzeln cast*
> *auf sich selbst baumrinde cast und in katze geh*
> *i.wo,wo es hoch ist,runterspring*



*in Katze verwandel und hinterherspring*  Du vergisst, das ich auch Druide bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Ich nenn mich um, ich heiße ab sofort:

Schaggeline!


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Lurock? Bist du sicher, dass es dir gut geht?


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *in Katze verwandel und hinterherspring*  Du vergisst, das ich auch Druide bin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist doch auch horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *zusammen mit alanium tanz*


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Lurock? Bist du sicher, dass es dir gut geht?


Aber sicher doch, Chantal, meine Liebe!


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> du bist doch auch horde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach Mist, stimmt ja.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich heiße nicht Chantal!!!!!!


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich heiße nicht Chantal!!!!!!


Bissu nich die von der Telefon mit die Nummer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Nein, Lurock. Ich bin die Carolin von buffed.de


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

nin,das bin ich


----------



## Vakeros (26. März 2008)

ne das bin ich^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verdammt der milchmann hatte die selbe idee^^


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nein, Lurock. Ich bin die Carolin von buffed.de


Caroliiiinsche, wuss ischs 'och!


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Alle Chantals vom Telefon? *bibber*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

i.wie schrieb ich be msn keinen an,weil ich eh wes,dass er darauf kb hat und mich i.wann blockt-.-


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Ich glaub', ich schreib ma a bissel an ma G'schicht weiter, sonst dreh ich noch vollkommen durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hol' dir ICQ, dann schreib' ich mit dir, chopi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Nix mehr los hier?


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

ala,was schreibste denn für ne geschichte?


----------



## Vakeros (26. März 2008)

anscheinend nich ich geh mal schlafen nacht leutzese


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Schlimme, schlimme.^^

Über 'nen traumatisierten Jungen.

Nacht, Vakeros.


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Need was gegen Langeweile! AISIKJU-Gespräsch mit mehreren Teilnehmern?
Findsch toll, wie CS nur anders!


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

hat er seine eltern beim rasenmähen gesehn?


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

schriebt ma eure ich sehe kühe nummern rein


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hat er seine eltern beim rasenmähen gesehn?



Ne, gesehen, wie seine Familie umgebracht wurde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*flüster* 339886580 *murmel*


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> schriebt ma eure ich sehe kühe nummern rein


Gucksu in mein Profil!


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

hab ma mein icq rausgekramt uns sehe da,er will patchen...soll er mal patchen


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Ist Lu = Lurock?


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ist Lu = Lurock?


Ein bisschen...


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Hab' ich hier eigentlich schon mein "Lieblingsvideo" (*hust, hust*) gezeigt?^^


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hab' ich hier eigentlich schon mein "Lieblingsvideo" (*hust, hust*) gezeigt?^^


Giev!

Edit meint: Nein, hast du nicht.


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Dann wird's Zeit! *Link rauskram*

Aber nicht wundern, wenn ihr euch angesprochen fühlt, Jungs! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU

Muharhar, first on page 580!

Edith fragt, wer "odaachi" ist!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. März 2008)

Wasn hier los?


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU


Lol...


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Edith fragt, wer "odaachi" ist!


scheisse,wieso heisse ich bei icq so? oO wollte meinen charnamen geheimhalten...


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Gut, dann wissen wir es ja jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Kaum sind se im AISIKJU ists leer hier...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. März 2008)

Ach, dann nehmt mich mit nach ICQ, bevor ich hier vergammel. Naja, muss eh noch mitm Hund runter.^^

Bis gleich.


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

so,bye kinders


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Gn8 Bärli!


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Gut's Nächtle, kleiner Teddybär! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Gn8 Pussys! Bin mal weg.


----------



## -MH-Elron (26. März 2008)

Abend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Erster heute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (26. März 2008)

Nabend Mädels.

2ter INC!!!11111einseinsölfundeinzig


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Guten Abend, K0l0ss! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Nöbend, Pussys!


----------



## riesentrolli (26. März 2008)

guten abend meine liebsten


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Ah, guck ma an, der Lurock... ^^

Tach auch!


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ah, guck ma an, der Lurock... ^^


Nabend Bloody-Uschi!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

oÔ


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

melde mich hier ohne laufenden acc aus dem polen,wo es keine gamecards gibt


----------



## riesentrolli (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> melde mich hier ohne laufenden acc aus dem polen,wo es keine gamecards gibt


dann ab in das polen wo es welche gibt^^


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> melde mich hier ohne laufenden acc aus dem polen,wo es keine gamecards gibt


Zomfg, machs doch über Telefonrechnung!


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

ich glaube meine eltenr lassen das nicht zu,die schleppen mich eh den ganzen tag zu meinen grosseltern-.-


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich glaube meine eltenr lassen das nicht zu,die schleppen mich eh den ganzen tag zu meinen grosseltern-.-



Höhö.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Großeltern sind schlimm! Aber die haben meistens viel Geld...


----------



## K0l0ss (26. März 2008)

Meine Großeltern sind korrekt...fhelt nur noch, dass sie zocken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Großeltern sind schlimm! Aber die haben meistens viel Geld...


polen ist n armes land 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> polen ist n armes land
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 ich hab ja mal gehört polrn soll ziemlich reich sein^^


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab ja mal gehört polrn soll ziemlich reich sein^^


nene das war cosovo


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab ja mal gehört polrn soll ziemlich reich sein^^


nene das war cosovo


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

morgen ihr Luschen!


----------



## riesentrolli (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> nene das war cosovo


aso
ähm der, die oder das cosovo?


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Sooo, hab mir grad die Warhammer Collector's Edition + Pre-Order Pack bestellt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sooo, hab mir grad die Warhammer Collector's Edition + Pre-Order Pack bestellt..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was zahlt man dafür?


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Was zahlt man dafür?


Beides zusammen 99,97€.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Beides zusammen 99,97€.


Geht ja noch was für Extras sind dabei?


----------



## riesentrolli (26. März 2008)

ich hab mir schon vor n paar tagen when angels & serpents dance vorbestellt
i need it soooo bad!!!!!!!


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab mir schon vor n paar tagen when angels & serpents dance vorbestellt
> i need it soooo bad!!!!!!!


hmm nice P.O.D is ewig her das ich von denen mal was gehört hab... ich glöaub nach Satelite oder so...


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Geht ja noch was für Extras sind dabei?


Eine Figur, ein Comicbuch, ein Kunstband, Bonus inGame-Item, bonus inGame-Contents,
Zugang zur Open BETA, vorzeitiger Spieleinstieg, etc. noch vieles mehr^^


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Eine Figur, ein Comicbuch, ein Kunstband, Bonus inGame-Item, bonus inGame-Contents,
> Zugang zur Open BETA, vorzeitiger Spieleinstieg, etc. noch vieles mehr^^


Alter... das klingt ja mal nach einer richtig geilen Edition... mal sehen pb ich mir die auch bestell....


----------



## riesentrolli (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> hmm nice P.O.D is ewig her das ich von denen mal was gehört hab... ich glöaub nach Satelite oder so...


wenn du auf meine sig klickst kannste dir den song when angels & serpents dance laden. find den schon seeehr geil


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

hmm...ich weis ja nicht ob ich mir auch holen soll,ich glaube ich sollte meine eltern nach ner taschengelderhöung fragem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hmm...ich weis ja nicht ob ich mir auch holen soll,ich glaube ich sollte meine eltern nach ner taschengelderhöung fragem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


XD naja wieso denn nicht wenn man noch die Chance hat


----------



## riesentrolli (26. März 2008)

bin denn ma off
ma gucken ob ich mich durchringe noch n bissl was für die schule zu machen^^


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

das prob ist,ich hab kein geld und bekomme 30€/monat...


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin denn ma off
> ma gucken ob ich mich durchringe noch n bissl was für die schule zu machen^^



nacht


chopi schrieb:


> das prob ist,ich hab kein geld und bekomme 30€/monat...


autsch... aushilfsarbeit?


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

jo nacht trolli,ich glaube ich frag heute noch bzw. morgen...was würdet ihr so für fair halten?


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> jo nacht trolli,ich glaube ich frag heute noch bzw. morgen...was würdet ihr so für fair halten?


Wegen erhöhung?


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

jep


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Hmm kommt ganz drauf an wie alt du bist usw... ich verrauch allein in der Woche meine 30 Euro nicht zu vergessen das Bier am WE....

Naja ich würd sagen 90 sollten drin sein denn ma im ernst mit 30Euro kann man nicht ma am Wochenende feiern gehen oder sonst was machen....wäre 1 Euro am Tag... das langt zu nichts^^


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Du hasts gut, chopi... Ich bekomm' 20€/Monat


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

achja human,ich bin erst 14^^ finds trotzdem zu wenig :/


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Du hasts gut, chopi... Ich bekomm' 20€/Monat


Autsch das ist ja noch schlimmer... wie lebt ihr den damit???


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> achja human,ich bin erst 14^^ finds trotzdem zu wenig :/


Naja geht ja noch.... aber reichen tuts trozdem nicht...wie gesagt 90Euro würd ich vorschlagen


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

ich kauf mir reingarnichts...


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Autsch das ist ja noch schlimmer... wie lebt ihr den damit???



Man lernt, damit umzugehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (26. März 2008)

90 Euro im Monat?? Gehts noch o,ô
Was hast du für Bonseneltern?


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich kauf mir reingarnichts...


Das glaube ich dir wovon den auch XD
Achja was hat das mit dem "Alaniums Teddybär" auf sich???


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir wovon den auch XD
> Achja was hat das mit dem "Alaniums Teddybär" auf sich???


lies die paar seiten davor hier^^

hmm ich glaube,ich werde mich bei meinen eltern einschleimen müssen oO ... aber trotzdem generft wirken,wenn ihr versteht was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Man lernt, damit umzugehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habs mir abgewöhnt^^



rEdiC schrieb:


> 90 Euro im Monat?? Gehts noch o,ô
> Was hast du für Bonseneltern?


Ähhm gar keine?o.O Ich geh einfach nur Arbeiten???
Ausserdem was soll ein 14jähriger mit 30 Euro im Monat machen??? 
Einen Samstag n bisl feiern gehen?


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Naja, bis jetzt reichen mir die 20€ im Monat vollkommen. x]


----------



## rEdiC (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ich habs mir abgewöhnt^^
> Ähhm gar keine?o.O Ich geh einfach nur Arbeiten???
> Ausserdem was soll ein 14jähriger mit 30 Euro im Monat machen???
> Einen Samstag n bisl feiern gehen?



30 sind ja wohl genug.o,O

Ich bin 16 und bekomme 40.Das reicht vollkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> 90 Euro im Monat?? Gehts noch o,ô
> Was hast du für Bonseneltern?


Im Monat? Bist du dumm?
Einmalig... zomfg...


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Naja, bis jetzt reichen mir die 20€ im Monat vollkommen. x]


Oha wäre das fein^^
Keine Miete kein Benzin keine Versicherung kein Essen keine Zigaretten kein Trinken kein Internet/Telefon und ich glaube dann würd ich das auch schaffen^^


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

ach,eins noch:
ich bekomm die 30€ garnicht,sie werden mir auf n konto überwiesen,fragt mich nicht wieso...n sparschein hätt auch gereicht o.0


----------



## rEdiC (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Im Monat? Bist du dumm?
> Einmalig... zomfg...


Du Idiot mit dir red ich gar nicht.Hab dich gar nicht gemeint also einfach mal die Fresse halten wie wärs? ò.ó


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Du Idiot mit dir red ich gar nicht.Hab dich gar nicht gemeint also einfach mal die Fresse halten wie wärs? ò.ó


Geeeeereitzt!
Muhahahaha


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ach,eins noch:
> ich bekomm die 30€ garnicht,sie werden mir auf n konto überwiesen,fragt mich nicht wieso...n sparschein hätt auch gereicht o.0


Is doch Klasse rühr das Geld nicht an und in 30 Jahren freust du dich über die Zinsen^^


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Was'n nu los? oÔ


----------



## rEdiC (26. März 2008)

Lurock spinnt oO


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Oha wäre das fein^^
> Keine Miete kein Benzin keine Versicherung kein Essen keine Zigaretten kein Trinken kein Internet/Telefon und ich glaube dann würd ich das auch schaffen^^


miete - eltern
benzin - 14jahre alt
versicherung - ...
essen - eltern
zigaretten/alkohol - kein need drauf
internet/telefon - eltern


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Lurock spinnt oO


Ahja... und deshalb wirst gleich so unfreundlich???o.O


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> miete - eltern
> benzin - 14jahre alt
> versicherung - ...
> essen - eltern
> ...


Da kannst dich eigentlich nicht beschweren^^


----------



## rEdiC (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ahja... und deshalb wirst gleich so unfreundlich???o.O



War er freundlich?

Und zu dem "gereizt".Bin ich nicht aber man muss dem inkompetente Satanisten doch auch mal Einhalt gebieten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

aber ich hab kein geld für sachen,die man kauft 

einmal alle 2monate 26€ wegen gamecard z.b.,also eig. im monat 17€ wenn mans es so sieht...da kann man nicht sparen für nen pc oder so -.- , das meine ich


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> War er freundlich?
> 
> Und zu dem "gereizt".Bin ich nicht aber man muss dem inkompetente Satanisten doch auch mal Einhalt gebieten.
> 
> ...


Satanist??? WtF???


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Lurock spinnt oO


Ja, ich spinne. Aber da du deinen 90€ Post einfach und ohne Bezug in den Raum gestellt hast, könnte man sich alles möglich hinzuinterpretieren... Bezieh dich nächste deutlich auf etwas, dann kann sowas auch nicht passieren, außerdem solltest du mal lernen deine Emotionen unter Kontrolle zu halten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> miete - eltern
> benzin - 14jahre alt
> versicherung - ...
> essen - eltern
> ...



Jo, is' bei mir genauso.^^


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> aber ich hab kein geld für sachen,die man kauft
> 
> einmal alle 2monate 26€ wegen gamecard z.b.,also eig. im monat 17€ wenn mans es so sieht...da kann man nicht sparen für nen pc oder so -.- , das meine ich


Hmmm schon mal dran gedacht Zeitungen Auszutragen oder ähnliches????
Hab mir meinen ersten PC so finanziert glaub mir so wird er ein richtiges Heiligtum^^


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

cedric,wenn du dich gegen lurock stellst,wirste hier keine freunde finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> du mal lernen deine Emotionen unter Kontrolle zu halten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*schnüff*
Jetzt sei doch nicht so gemein nicht jeder ist so emotionslos wie du
*schnüff*
XD XD XD


----------



## rEdiC (26. März 2008)

Ist so. Zumindest hatte er mal ein Pentagramm in der Sig und hat satanistische Desktop Hintergründe.

Naja will mich jetzt auch nicht mit dir streiten.Schwamm drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

So sieht's aus. x]

Edith meint meinen Teddybären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> cedric,wenn du dich gegen lurock stellst,wirste hier keine freunde finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Freunde???
Nachts im Buffed forum???
Muhahaha der war gut^^


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Ich stells nochmal auf die neue Seite, damit der Herr das auch liest.


Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, ich spinne. Aber da du deinen 90€ Post einfach und ohne Bezug in den Raum gestellt hast, könnte man sich alles möglich hinzuinterpretieren... Bezieh dich nächste deutlich auf etwas, dann kann sowas auch nicht passieren, außerdem solltest du mal lernen deine Emotionen unter Kontrolle zu halten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Btw: Ich bin nicht inkompetent. :>


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Ist so. Zumindest hatte er mal ein Pentagramm in der Sig und hat satanistische Desktop Hintergründe.


Hab unter eigene Bilder einige Bilder von Gnomen.... was deutest du daraus??? Nur mal so aus interesse...^^


----------



## rEdiC (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, ich spinne. Aber da du deinen 90€ Post einfach und ohne Bezug in den Raum gestellt hast, könnte man sich alles möglich hinzuinterpretieren... Bezieh dich nächste deutlich auf etwas, dann kann sowas auch nicht passieren, außerdem solltest du mal lernen deine Emotionen unter Kontrolle zu halten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich bin Emo ,ich verstecke meine Emotionen nicht.











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Ich bin Emo ,ich verstecke meine Emotionen nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was dagegen wenn ich dazu jetzt mal kein Kommentar in den Raum werfe????


autsch


----------



## rEdiC (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Hab unter eigene Bilder einige Bilder von Gnomen.... was deutest du daraus??? Nur mal so aus interesse...^^



Geil auf Kleinwüchsige? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Geil auf Kleinwüchsige?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Pssst das darfst du doch nicht so laut verraten XD XD XD


----------



## rEdiC (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> was dagegen wenn ich dazu jetzt mal kein Kommentar in den Raum werfe????
> autsch



Ich hoffe du weißt für was der Ugly Smiley stand oder? :>


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Pssst das darfst du doch nicht so laut verraten XD XD XD


LAAAUUUF CHOPI!!!111


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du weißt für was der Ugly Smiley stand oder? :>


Hast dich gerade noch gerettet damit XD


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> LAAAUUUF CHOPI!!!111


och wieso denn er soll ruhig hier bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

***************************** mir wurden drohposts zugespielt,deshalb zenisert






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Ich komm' nicht mehr mihit! Ihr seid zu schnell!!!

chopi, nicht nur jünger als du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (26. März 2008)

So jetzt ham wir uns alle wieder lieb. :>
Sorry Lurock für die aggressive Ausdrucksweise aber pass nächstes mal auf wen du grundlos als "dumm" bezeichnest ;D


----------



## Cerboz (26. März 2008)

Nabend, 
Aus nem anderen neuen Thread einfach mal hier rein kopiert weil ich denke das ihr das hier lustiger findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick mich!

Soll irgentwas mit internetsucht sein aber ich finds einfch nur witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> lurock,du bist jpnger als ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und ich bin hier als einziger ein alter Sack oder what?


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich komm' nicht mehr mihit! Ihr seid zu schnell!!!
> 
> chopi, nicht nur jünger als du!
> 
> ...


nee du zu langsam



rEdiC schrieb:


> So jetzt ham wir uns alle wieder lieb. :>
> Sorry Lurock für die aggressive Ausdrucksweise aber pass nächstes mal auf wen du grundlos als "dumm" bezeichnest ;D



ohh wie niedlich


Cerboz schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Aus nem anderen neuen Thread einfach mal hier rein kopiert weil ich denke das ihr das hier lustiger findet
> 
> 
> ...


mahlzeit


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> So jetzt ham wir uns alle wieder lieb. :>
> Sorry Lurock für die aggressive Ausdrucksweise aber pass nächstes mal auf wen du grundlos als "dumm" bezeichnest ;D



Gruppenkuscheln inc?


----------



## rEdiC (26. März 2008)

Du da steh ich ja total drauf,weisse bescheid?


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Gruppenkuscheln inc?


wärst du älter mit dir ja aber mit dem rest... nein danke


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

> Du da steh ich ja total drauf,weisse bescheid?



Ah, gut.

*distanzier*


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Du da steh ich ja total drauf,weisse bescheid?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja ist wirklich eine sehr lustige angelegenheit XD


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> wärst du älter mit dir ja aber mit dem rest... nein danke


Komm schon Süßer!


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ah, gut.
> 
> *distanzier*


muhahaha Angst??


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

/e bezieht sich auf die bezeichnung *kuscheltyp* und möchte ihre privilegien vollstens ausnutzen


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Komm schon Süßer!


lass mich kurz überlegen
......
.....
....
...
..
.

Nein!


----------



## rEdiC (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ja ist wirklich eine sehr lustige angelegenheit XD


Vorallem mit Gnomen wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> muhahaha Angst??


War nich auf dich bezogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> /e bezieht sich auf die bezeichnung *kuscheltyp* und möchte ihre privilegien vollstens ausnutzen


irgendwas hab ich jetzt nich mitbekommen....


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> War nich auf dich bezogen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


puhh da hab ich ja noch ma glück gehabt


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> irgendwas hab ich jetzt nich mitbekommen....


Ich auch nicht. o_O


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> lass mich kurz überlegen
> Nein!


Nu hab dich net so...


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nu hab dich net so...


nagut..komm ehr "süsser"
XD XD XD


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

lurock ist eigentlich n ganz netter,der tut nur so um etwas da unten auszugleichen


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nu hab dich net so...


Willst du mit der Menschenblume fremdgehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> nagut..komm ehr "süsser"
> XD XD XD


Jaa, zeig mir deinen Bauchnabel!


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> lurock ist eigentlich n ganz netter,der tut nur so um etwas da unten auszugleichen


jetzt stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage woher darüber sogut bescheit weisst.....


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Willst du mit der Menschenblume fremdgehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer will das denn nciht????



Lurock schrieb:


> Jaa, zeig mir deinen Bauchnabel!


Ohh man... ähhm...hilfe???


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> jetzt stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage woher darüber sogut bescheit weisst.....


Willst du gar net wissen, glaub mir!


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

SILENCE
ich hab da so meine quellen...und meine röntgenaugen :hoppla: 
auf zur nächsten mission *damdada dam dada da*


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Ich glaube, da verschwind ich lieber... Ist ja abartig, Männersex im buffed-Forum! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da verschwind ich lieber... Ist ja abartig, Männersex im buffed-Forum!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, komm wir gehen, so ne Schweinerei hier!
*Ala an der Hand nehm und in der Besenkammer verschwind*


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

naja...wenn du bleibst kann man das ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

500



Lurock schrieb:


> Willst du gar net wissen, glaub mir!


Stimmt!




chopi schrieb:


> SILENCE
> ich hab da so meine quellen...und meine röntgenaugen :hoppla:
> auf zur nächsten mission *damdada dam dada da*


Eklig?



Alanium schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da verschwind ich lieber... Ist ja abartig, Männersex im buffed-Forum!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gib doch zu das es dir gefällt!


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, komm wir gehen, so ne Schweinerei hier!
> *Ala an der Hand nehm und in der Besenkammer verschwind*


was willst du denn mit den besen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...
...
OH MY FUCKIN GODNESS


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> naja...wenn du bleibst kann man das ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke, kein Bedarf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, komm wir gehen, so ne Schweinerei hier!
> *Ala an der Hand nehm und in der Besenkammer verschwind*



Mit nem Besen O.O


chopi schrieb:


> naja...wenn du bleibst kann man das ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ohh ha...


----------



## rEdiC (26. März 2008)

Eiskalt abserviert Chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Danke, kein Bedarf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jep, du has ja mich!


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Danke, kein Bedarf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer hat dich denn gefragt???


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Danke, kein Bedarf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich lass dich auch meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 streicheln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Eiskalt abserviert Chopi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Brauchst dir gar keine Hoffnungen machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (26. März 2008)

Hoffnungen? Tz ^^


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jep, du has ja mich!


ob das reicht...


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> ob das reicht...


Das bezweifle ich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Hoffnungen? Tz ^^


ooch komm gibs doch zu


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht nur du XD


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Denkste. Btw: Wenn du nicht brav bist, stell die ICQ-Auszüge von gestern Nacht ins Internet!


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Denkste. Btw: Wenn du nicht brav bist, stell die ICQ-Auszüge von gestern Nacht ins Internet!


sie war nicht brav also her damit


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

oÔ, lieber nicht!! Sonst hab ich euch nie wieder lieb und komm' nie wieder in den Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> sie war nicht brav also her damit


Jetzt noch nicht, ich behalt sie noch ein bisschen als Druckmittel... wenn du verstehst...


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> oÔ, lieber nicht!! Sonst hab ich euch nie wieder lieb und komm' nie wieder in den Nachtschwärmer!


jetzt hat sie kalte Füsse  also raus mit dem stuff


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jetzt noch nicht, ich behalt sie noch ein bisschen als Druckmittel... wenn du verstehst...


nagut... schick sie mir einfach per pm... du verstehst muhahahhaa


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> nagut... schick sie mir einfach per pm... du verstehst muhahahhaa


Nö... du verstehst.... muhahahaha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nö... du verstehst.... muhahahaha!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rofl


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

ahja soll heissen?


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Genau das!


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> ahja soll heissen?


Sie liest dir aus nem ***-Lexikon vor!


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sie liest dir aus nem ***-Lexikon vor!


ALANIUM = LEONIE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Woher wusste ich das jetzt sowas kommt???
Naja hätte aber eher auf einen Kamasutra Spruch getippt


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ALANIUM = LEONIE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Seit wann das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ALANIUM = LEONIE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111


Insider?


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Insider?


so ungefähr


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Insider?


Jep...


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so ungefähr


aha.. is klar nee


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Klärt mich mal einer auf? x_O


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Klärt mich mal einer auf? x_O


isses dafür nicht schon etwas spät ich mein ja nur... aber Lurock macht das sicher gerne mit persönlicher einweisung XD


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Klärt mich mal einer auf? x_O


Also: Wenn Mama und Papa sich ganz doll lieb haben....


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Über den Insider!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

leonie ist sone übelst dreckige schlampe,und lurock musste gleich an dich denken,woraufhin er mir per ickuh befahl das hinzuschrieben


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

wh00t? Jetzt bin ich beleidigt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> leonie ist sone übelst dreckige schlampe,und lurock musste gleich an dich denken,woraufhin er mir per ickuh befahl das hinzuschrieben


Ähm, nein.


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

na ok ich nehme alles zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es gin um etwas anderes


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> wh00t? Jetzt bin ich beleidigt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


komm Heul dich bei Lurock aus ... muahahaha


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Da geh' ich ja noch lieber zu riesentrolli!


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Da geh' ich ja noch lieber zu riesentrolli!


Diss???


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Ich bin deprimiert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin deprimiert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wäre ich jetzt auch and einer Stelle...


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

lurock! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 to your 5k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 to your 5k  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 to your 5kaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 to your 5 k


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....Danke chopi... !


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Hast gb?? achja gz zum 5000ten


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Gz zur 5000, Lurock! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Gz zur 5000, Lurock!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke!

Btw: Das hat auch ein Vorteil für dich... ...siehe Signatur...


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Btw: Das hat auch ein Vorteil für dich... ...siehe Signatur...


Alter...langsam musst aber mal ein bild posten sonst glaubt dir das niemand mehr...


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Ich bekomm' Angst... -.-"


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

lurock,nur mal so als tipp,wäre es nicht passender für dieses forum,wen du den orc aus deinem motivpic nehmen würdest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Alter...langsam musst aber mal ein bild posten sonst glaubt dir das niemand mehr...


Ne, sowas passt auf kein Bild, ich sprenge alle Seiten wenn ich das hier reinposte!
Außerdem will ich euch ja nicht einschüchtern...


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ne, sowas passt auf kein Bild, ich sprenge alle Seiten wenn ich das hier reinposte!
> Außerdem will ich euch ja nicht einschüchtern...


XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Wer's glaubt! o_Ò


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> lurock,nur mal so als tipp,wäre es nicht passender für dieses forum,wen du den orc aus deinem motivpic nehmen würdest?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast recht, aber nicht mehr heute... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hast recht, aber nicht mehr heute...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zu Faul?


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> zu Faul?


Jep.


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> zu Faul?


schafft er nicht,sind nur noch 15min


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

omfg


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Ja, das könnte knapp werden...^^


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> omfg


Du weißt ja nicht mal wie es geht, bzw. worum es geht...


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
JETZT WIRST DU GEMEIN ZU MIR


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmhkay.


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Worum geht's denn?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmhkay.


muhahaha musste sein XD


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lurock


----------



## Sweny (26. März 2008)

Schööööhnen guuuten Abend allerseits! :>

So, jetzt der grund warum ich so nett zu euch bin -,- : Kennt wer einen guten Anime???


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Schööööhnen guuuten Abend allerseits! :>
> 
> So, jetzt der grund warum ich so nett zu euch bin -,- : Kennt wer einen guten Anime???


mahlzeit
Welche Themen?


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

sweeny dein ava mal wieder sehr geil^^

n anime? onpiece^^


----------



## Sweny (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> mahlzeit
> Welche Themen?


Hm...also vll etwas mit Comedy oder ein Shounen

chopi du bist einfalls los, denkst du ich kenne den Anime Gott nicht? :O OP ist das BESTE! *-*

aber ich brauche was anderes da ich denn schon kenne, vieleicht auch sowas wie Hellsing, Death Note oder Elfen Lied


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Jin Roh
alles andere ist nix^^
ist allerdings weder lustig noch sonst was


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

gibt es ne seite,wo alle animes auf deutsch/mit deutsch dubs in geordneten listen stehn? bzw viele^^


----------



## Sweny (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Jin Roh
> alles andere ist nix^^
> ist allerdings weder lustig noch sonst was


Näää nit sowas
http://www.anisearch.de/index.php?page=anime&id=40

ist echt nicht mein ding <,<

nein chopi die gibt es nicht, wenn du was tolles willst musst du schon selber suchen (ich bin mittleweile sehr gut drine!)

Aber ich schaue mir manchmal ganze Serien (24-XX Folgen) mit eng subs an <,<
außerdem gibt es ERSTAUNLICH wenig Animes mit ger dubs


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Näää nit sowas
> http://www.anisearch.de/index.php?page=anime&id=40
> 
> ist echt nicht mein ding <,<


kommentar von der site
Jin-Roh, ein großartiger Polit-Thriller und Meisterwerk. 
was will man mehr


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Wieder mal ein Thema, über das ich nicht mitreden kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein Thema, über das ich nicht mitreden kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign

Ich guck nur harte Animes...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. März 2008)

alanium,dann nehmen wir dich als thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 60 - 90 - 120? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> kommentar von der site
> Jin-Roh, ein großartiger Polit-Thriller und Meisterwerk.
> was will man mehr



Oh, nöööhöö such mir was besseres, entweder mit viel Blut und Horro oder sowas in der art:

Jigoku Shoujo
http://www.anisearch.de/index.php?page=anime&id=2256

XXXHOLiC
http://www.anisearch.de/index.php?page=anime&id=38

oder

Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
http://www.anisearch.de/index.php?page=anime&id=4273


@Lurock: Hentai?


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Nein, ich will nicht das Thema sein!


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

BÄMM!!!! POST 555!!!!!!11111einseinseinselfzwöfldrölf


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

tjoa gz ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> @Lurock: Hentai?


Ja und Ecchi, das sind die Besten!


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

GZ Carolliiinsche!


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

ecci? kenn nur hentais,klär mich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (27. März 2008)

so bin raus muss morgen um halb 6 aufstehen man schreibt sich oder so


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Merci beaucoup! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

bb pflanze


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Merci beaucoup!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


war das ne beleidigung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Nein?^^


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja und Ecchi, das sind die Besten!



Naja, ich habe nix gegen Hentai also kann ich dich auch nicht nerven :-/


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ecchi


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ecci? kenn nur hentais,klär mich auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ecchi ist auch ein Zeichner, fast dasselbe wie Hentai, nur halt etwas softier...


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Dein Ava is niedlich, Sweny.^^


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe nix gegen Hentai also kann ich dich auch nicht nerven :-/


Wer hat was von nerven gesagt?


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wer hat was von nerven gesagt?


Da bist *du* doch immer drauf aus, gib's zu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wer hat was von nerven gesagt?



ich will dich nerven :<


----------



## QcK (27. März 2008)

mir ist soooo langweilig =( rajaxx ist down...


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

QcK schrieb:


> mir ist soooo langweilig =( rajaxx ist down...


Ha-Ha!!! >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Da bist *du* doch immer drauf aus, gib's zu!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, eigentlich nicht.



Sweny schrieb:


> ich will dich nerven :<


Achso, dann tu das.


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Achso, dann tu das.



mir fällt nichts ein...hmm...


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> mir fällt nichts ein...hmm...


Streng dich an!


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

ich schreibe ohne die tastatur zu sehn,denn bei mir ist licht aus und ich hab kb die lampe anzumache XD


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich schreibe ohne die tastatur zu sehn,denn bei mir ist licht aus und ich hab kb die lampe anzumache XD


ah du auch?


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Unsere Französischlehrerin wollte letztes Jahr vor den Sommerferien mit uns draußen französische Spielchen spielen!

o_Ô

Ich seh' meine auch nicht, das Licht is' so ausgerichtet, dass es einen Schatten auf die Tastatur wirft.^^


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

war die mal n mann? anders kann ich mir französisch nicht erklären...


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Unsere Französischlehrerin wollte letztes Jahr vor den Sommerferien mit uns draußen französische Spielchen spielen!
> 
> o_Ô





> Alanium &#8206;(23:46):
> da musste der ganze kurs lachen


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Unsere Französischlehrerin wollte letztes Jahr vor den Sommerferien mit uns draußen französische Spielchen spielen!
> 
> o_Ô


Hm...hm...


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

OMG!!!!!
Ich werde es tun, ich werde einen Anime über...Brot...schauen!

*Yakitate!! Japan*
http://www.anisearch.de/index.php?page=anime&id=2782

Alle 69 Folgen mit Eng sub


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Höhö!


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

LOL! Der Anime ist ja GENIAL XD


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Geile Idee, aber nicht sooooooooo gut umgesetzt...


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Geile Idee, aber nicht sooooooooo gut umgesetzt...



crap


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> crap


Allemale besser als deine langweiligen Brot-Sendungen....


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Allemale besser als deine langweiligen Brot-Sendungen....


nö du hentai freak


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> nö du hentai freak


Doch.


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Doch.



lolz keks


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

Bernd das Brot?


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Giev!


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Bernd das Brot?



<3


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

B. das B. ist plöd!


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

NÖ!


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

TOCH!


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

NÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖNÖ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

K.


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

*Themawechsel* Ich hab' nen BMI von 15,9! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

16.4


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

2.4


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Eben waren's noch 17,7... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edith meint chopi.


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

mit 60kg,die sinds aber nicht...hab 57genommen

und was hat edith damit zu tun,die dumme kuh! (nichts gegen tauren)


----------



## the Huntress (27. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Themawechsel* Ich hab' nen BMI von 15,9!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big-Mac-Index Einen Big Mac  Index? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Toll das ich nicht die einzige bin, die noch wach ist. Zocke grade ein paar Multiplayer Games mit 4 Kumpels. Denke mal das ich durchmache, da meine Ferien ab Montag schon vorbei sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit : Wow in der Schweiz sind die Big Macs ja richtig teuer! O_o Naja ich esse sowieso kein Fast Food. Außer bei Subway, da schmeckts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Eben waren's noch 17,7...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne das war was anderes...


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

@ the Huntress: Ne, Body-Mass-Index. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@chopi: Ooookay...


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Nachtschwärmer tot?


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

jep um die zeit...


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Kaum bin ich weg, regt sich hier kaum noch was...


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Du fehlst uns nunmal so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Dacht ich mir, Schnuggi.


----------



## the Huntress (27. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LolCats um 1Uhr morgends. Unbezahlbar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

OOOOH, das ist ja süß! :-*


----------



## the Huntress (27. März 2008)

Ja ich mag Katzen, aber ich hab ne Allergie gegen so ziemlich alles was ein Fell hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Wir haben einen Kater, der ist voll niiieeedlich! xD

*räusper* OK, es wird kitschig. x]


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

ok ich bin weg,bye leute


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Gn8 Bärli! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (27. März 2008)

Grade Alien vs. Predator geguckt, jetzt kann ich nicht schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .

Ne spaß , gut Nacht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (27. März 2008)

Gute Nacht, träum was Böses.


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Gn8 Leute, ich bin weg!


----------



## K0l0ss (27. März 2008)

Penn gut.


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

OmG! Ich bin soo verdammt böse, ich poste VOR 21 Uhr! 
Ich komme in die Hölle :<


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

sweeny,du dein ava und deine sig machen mir angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

*MUWAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!!!!* _<- 5 Ausrufezeichen_


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Nabend Leute und Leutinnen!


----------



## riesentrolli (27. März 2008)

aloah freunde der sonne und lurock


----------



## Ennia (27. März 2008)

jöö erster post hier drinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



servus, leute!


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> aloah freunde der sonne und lurock


Danke, für das Kompliment, Schnuggiputz!
Wie gehts unserer First Lady?


----------



## riesentrolli (27. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Danke, für das Kompliment, Schnuggiputz!
> Wie gehts unserer First Lady?


mir is langeweilig. marken farmen macht kein spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> jöö erster post hier drinnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Falsch! 2.!


----------



## Ennia (27. März 2008)

der eine zählt net, der war außerhalb der besuchszeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mir is langeweilig. marken farmen macht kein spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach was, das wird schon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

Kennt wer einen guten Anime mit den Genre "Splatter" oder "Horro"?
Also irgendwas schön Blutiges wie Hellsing und Elfenlied...


----------



## Ennia (27. März 2008)

ich zock heut garnet... müsste auch farmen


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> der eine zählt net, der war außerhalb der besuchszeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Echt? Naja, alles kann ich mir auch net merken, aber dass du hier schon mal warst, war mir klar...


----------



## riesentrolli (27. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach was, das wird schon...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


brauch zum glück nur noch 7 ab und 7 ws marken. dann hat das rumgekrebse da endlich ein ende


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> brauch zum glück nur noch 7 ab und 7 ws marken. dann hat das rumgekrebse da endlich ein ende


Was holst du dir dann?


----------



## Ennia (27. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Kennt wer einen guten Anime mit den Genre "Splatter" oder "Horro"?
> Also irgendwas schön Blutiges wie Hellsing und Elfenlied...




mir fallen da nur die beiden ur-animes akira und ghost in a shell ein (beide keine horror-animes, aber recht blutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> mir fallen da nur die beiden ur-animes akira und ghost in a shell ein (beide keine horror-animes, aber recht blutig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm, naja...GANTZ ist auch recht blutig
http://www.anisearch.de/index.php?page=anime&id=585


----------



## riesentrolli (27. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was holst du dir dann?


den ally pvp tiger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

ach nö n alli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (27. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Hm, naja...GANTZ ist auch recht blutig
> http://www.anisearch.de/index.php?page=anime&id=585




stimmt, das lief doch vor 2 oder 3 jahren auf RTL2, oder? so um mitternacht rum... ?!


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Ally-PvP-Mounts sind hässlich, aber Horde-PvP-Mounts hab ich alle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

ich hab nur den wols,hatte kb auf markensammeln,kodo hab ich und raptor sieht scheisse aus als taure


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> stimmt, das lief doch vor 2 oder 3 jahren auf RTL2, oder? so um mitternacht rum... ?!


Keine Ahnung, ich schaue mir eh alle Animes im internet an, wenn es die nicht auf deutsch gibt sehe ich sie auf englisch an


----------



## riesentrolli (27. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ach nö n alli
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich wurd überredet auf nem anderen server n ally anzufangen


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich hab nur den wols,hatte kb auf markensammeln,kodo hab ich und raptor sieht scheisse aus als taure


Einen Wols? Geil! Aber Raptor sieht bei Tauren geil aus!


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

wolf-.- ich finde die sehn aus,als ob sie nach hinten fallen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wolf-.- ich finde die sehn aus,als ob sie nach hinten fallen würden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich mag die beine von den wölfen nich. die passen iwie nich zum rest


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

ich mag an odos nicht,dass die so "langsam" laufen (da sie ja größer sind,sieht das so aus) aber sind ja nur mounts ^^


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich mag die beine von den wölfen nich. die passen iwie nich zum rest


Stimmt, sind Strichmännchenbeine, aber ich brauchte die 2 PvP-Wölfe für meine Sammlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

ich denke du sammelst elche?

afk,essen suchen


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich denke du sammelst elche?


So langsam hat sichs ausgelutscht...


----------



## K0l0ss (27. März 2008)

Nabend Mädels.


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Nabend Paula


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

die paula ist nicht schwul,die macht mit frauen rum
die treibts so weit,da gibt es flecken
der kannste blasen und auch lecken

die paula ist ne kuh,die macht nicht einfach muh
die macht nen pudding,der hat flekcen
den kannste löffeln und auch schmecken


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

wasn hier los nicht los?


----------



## K0l0ss (27. März 2008)

Ich warte, dass mein server diese Nacht Phase 2 schaft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Und ich... ich... mmh... bin jetzt hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

ich könnt kotzen,mein server macht fröhlich die insel und ich muss ohne wow rumsitzen -.-


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> die paula ist nicht schwul,die macht mit frauen rum
> die treibts so weit,da gibt es flecken
> der kannste blasen und auch lecken


XDXDXD Argha scheisse, ich lache mich hier tot!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> XDXDXD Argha scheisse, ich lache mich hier tot!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da sieht mans wieder mal,mathe stunden sind zu etwas gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. März 2008)

Nabend Leutz, und bin wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schlaft gut.

Mhm die neue 5er inze ist viel zu leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Gn8 Klunker


----------



## K0l0ss (27. März 2008)

Guckst du meine Frage da...

Kennt da einer ein Prog.?


----------



## Minastirit (27. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Guckst du meine Frage da...
> 
> Kennt da einer ein Prog.?



kukste antwort ..

naja egal bin weg ^^ schreib mich morgen abend an wenn du noch keins hast


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Laaangweilig!

Von wem ist das Zitat? Na?


----------



## Minastirit (27. März 2008)

kann von mir sein xD


----------



## K0l0ss (27. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kukste antwort ..
> 
> naja egal bin weg ^^ schreib mich morgen abend an wenn du noch keins hast



Ah, ok, werd dir moin abend ne PN schicken, wenn ich noch nix hab. Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. März 2008)

np ^^ so bin mal lernen oder tu so xD


----------



## Ennia (27. März 2008)

gn8 leute


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Gn8 Ennia


----------



## riesentrolli (27. März 2008)

bin ma weg. muss nur noch das ab rum bekommen dann gehts ab in die heia


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Gn8 Schnuggiputz!


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

ihr seid laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilisch


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Ja.


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja.


Nein.


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Nein.


doch


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Nein.


Kay.


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

Nein!


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

-.-


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Nix mehr los hier, bin ich acuh mal weg. Ciao!


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

jo bye lurock,
ich hahb keine ahnung was ich tun soll atm -.-


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

Tschüssi Lurok






chopi schrieb:


> jo bye lurock,
> ich hahb keine ahnung was ich tun soll atm -.-



Animes reinziehen!


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Wasn los keiner schreibt heute???


----------



## K0l0ss (28. März 2008)

Ich komme gerade vom lagy Durotan, wo die Phase 2 gestartet ist. Man kann nix anklicken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erstmal beendet. Jetzt n bissl noch chillen.


----------



## chopi (28. März 2008)

jo,hi ich sitz nur rum,so ganz ohne wow... schon über eine woche,2.4 gezielt verpasst-.-


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> jo,hi ich sitz nur rum,so ganz ohne wow... schon über eine woche,2.4 gezielt verpasst-.-


keine Lust auf laggende Server eine langweilige neue 5er Instanz und eine völlig überfarmte Insel?


----------



## chopi (28. März 2008)

ne acc eingefroren...-.-


----------



## chopi (28. März 2008)

ok bin off,tscho mit ohne ö


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

baba und hf und so


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Jemand da?


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (28. März 2008)

Man ist mir langweilig....


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

jo ich
hab mir gerade die buffed.de show reingezogen... was geht ab?


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Billy schrieb:


> Man ist mir langweilig....


dann spam mit uns... seite 600 ist locker drin


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Na, hoffen wir's mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (28. März 2008)

Tjaja.....




Spammen is aber auch langweilig.....


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Dann geh' pennen. x]

Oder zieh dir das hier rein: http://youtube.com/watch?v=NwHwuLZlhzM&feature=related


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Na, hoffen wir's mal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du änderst deine Sig aber auch häufig oder?


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Billy schrieb:


> Tjaja.....
> Spammen is aber auch langweilig.....


Geh schlafen?


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (28. März 2008)

Kann net, durch meinen kleinen Freund coffein wirds heute ein bisschen schwieriger... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

> du änderst deine Sig aber auch häufig oder?



Nein? x_O


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Billy schrieb:


> Kann net, durch meinen kleinen Freund coffein wirds heute ein bisschen schwieriger...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tabletten oder flüssig?^^


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Billy schrieb:


> Kann net, durch meinen kleinen Freund coffein wirds heute ein bisschen schwieriger...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab' bis eben noch gepennt. xD


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich hab' bis eben noch gepennt. xD


Und dann stehst du auf um hier i Forum zu gammeln? XD


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Albträume und nicht mehr einschlafen können ist scheiße. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Albträume und nicht mehr einschlafen können ist scheiße.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lurock?^^
nee im ernst um was gings....(ja mir is langweilig)


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (28. März 2008)

Als coffein habe ich flüssig zu mir genommen;D


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Öhm... Das willst du gar net wissen, humanflower. x]


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Billy schrieb:


> Als coffein habe ich flüssig zu mir genommen;D


Geht ja noch...  baut sich schneller ab als mit Tabletten XD ich spreche aus erfahrung


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Öhm... Das willst du gar net wissen, humanflower. x]


würde ich sonst fragen?


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Hm, okay, wenn du's unbedingt wissen willst...

Darum ging's:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=447668


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

also los raus mit der Sprache


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Zu spät. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Beileid... was anderes kann ich dazu nicht sagen... kein blöder Spruch oder sonst was einfach nur beileid


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Zu spät.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Also mal wieder was lustiges... hmm ka schlagt was vor


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Du plöder Edithierer! x]


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Du plöder Edithierer! x]


GZ zum 600ten ja und? ich steh dazu^^


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dann geh' pennen. x]
> 
> *Oder zieh dir das hier rein:* http://youtube.com/watch?v=NwHwuLZlhzM&feature=related


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Danke, human. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

du zitierst dich selbst?^^


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Danke, human.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bin ja immerhin noch ne menschliche Blume!


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Was lustiges wolltest du doch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

nicht meine Art von Humor^^


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (28. März 2008)

Zieh dir mal die ganzen Japanischen gameshows rein die sind krank.... aber irgendwie verdammt lustig!


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Pech gehabt. x]


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

mein Humor!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=rwJ800HbG7Y
http://youtube.com/watch?v=UB2QnLzW23w


----------



## Bankchar (28. März 2008)

Mir ist langweilig, weiß einer was man anstellen kann ?


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pN-VEHvfZ1Q&feature=related


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig, weiß einer was man anstellen kann ?


hoffen das man seite 600 aufmacht?


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (28. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> mein Humor!
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=rwJ800HbG7Y
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=UB2QnLzW23w




Ahha der Satire und Werbungs Liebhaber!!!


----------



## Bankchar (28. März 2008)

Nee, dann ändert sich ja nüx -__-


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig, weiß einer was man anstellen kann ?


nee dann spam halt mit uns


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Billy schrieb:


> Ahha der Satire und Werbungs Liebhaber!!!


humor mit Gehirn... ich pass nicht in Klischees


----------



## Bankchar (28. März 2008)

Hm...aber während des spammens...was kann man da machen ?^^


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Nee, dann ändert sich ja nüx -__-


oder zock ne runde ut oder cs^^


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Hm...aber während des spammens...was kann man da machen ?^^


Musik hören.... buffed casts hören etc


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

> mein Humor!
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=rwJ800HbG7Y
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=UB2QnLzW23w




Höhö, das is' cool.


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Hm...aber während des spammens...was kann man da machen ?^^


oder fernseh schauen


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Höhö, das is' cool.


was genau meinst du?


----------



## Bankchar (28. März 2008)

im fernsehen läuft nur schrott -__-


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

> was genau meinst du?


Zitat eingefügt.^^

Muharhar, first on page 600!


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> im fernsehen läuft nur schrott -__-


DvD?
Schlafen?
irgendwas wird sich schon finden


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Zitat eingefügt.^^
> 
> Muharhar, first on page 600!


GZ und so


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Zitat eingefügt.^^


Welches Zitat *verwirrt*


----------



## Bankchar (28. März 2008)

dvds alle schon tausendmal geschaut und ich kann eh net vor 5 einpenn^^

Hm..kann mir einer ne gute manga empfehlung geben ??


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Welches Zitat *verwirrt*


Bei dem "höhö, das ist cool" (oder so^^)


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> dvds alle schon tausendmal geschaut und ich kann eh net vor 5 einpenn^^
> 
> Hm..kann mir einer ne gute manga empfehlung geben ??


Jin Roh... das fast beste^^


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bei dem "höhö, das ist cool" (oder so^^)


XD


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Die verwirrte menschliche Blume. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Merkt man das ich Zwanghaft versuche auf die 600 zu kommen?


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Die verwirrte menschliche Blume.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann man seinen buffed namen ändern? XD


----------



## Bankchar (28. März 2008)

das isn anime ^^ brauch manga


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> das isn anime ^^ brauch manga


sry damit hab ichs nicht so^^


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

> Merkt man das ich Zwanghaft versuche auf die 600 zu kommen?



Ja.



> kann man seinen buffed namen ändern? XD



Who knows?


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

@Alanium hab nen neuen Titel^^


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> @Alanium hab nen neuen Titel^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erinnert mich an chopi... "alanium's teddybär" xD


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja.


Gut dann höre ich jetzt auf damit und gebe nur noch Geistreiche kommentare ab... XD


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja nur wegen dir...*schleim* *schleim* *schleim* oder so


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Fehlen ja nur noch 5 Antworten.^^


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an chopi... "alanium's teddybär" xD


sry aber ich bin kein Fanboy...


----------



## Bankchar (28. März 2008)

hmm...ich glaub ich geh wieder ff7 zocken ^^ gn8


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Fehlen ja nur noch 5 Antworten.^^


4


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Gut's Nächtle, Bankchar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> hmm...ich glaub ich geh wieder ff7 zocken ^^ gn8


gn8 ff7 ist geil! auch wenn mir der8ter besser gefiel


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

2!


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

noch 1


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Jetz aba!


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

600 boah ich bin der geilste... davon kann ich noch meinen kindern erzählen... oder so...muhahah


----------



## Bankchar (28. März 2008)

joa 8 war früher mein lieblingsteil (mind. 5 durch^^) aber 7 ist einfach nur göttlich xD Freu mich schon derbs auf ff7 crisis core ^^  ok nur bin ich aber wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gn8 nochmal xD


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> 600 boah ich bin der geilste... davon kann ich noch meinen kindern erzählen... oder so...muhahah


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> joa 8 war früher mein lieblingsteil (mind. 5 durch^^) aber 7 ist einfach nur göttlich xD Freu mich schon derbs auf ff7 crisis core ^^  ok nur bin ich aber wech
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


joa ich hab den nur 4 mal durch den 7 er nur 3 mal^^ einfach geil die alten Games


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke 
Habt dank meine Fans!
*verbeugt sich vor der applaudierenden Menge*


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Danke
> Habt dank meine Fans!
> *verbeugt sich vor der applaudierenden Menge*



Du musst dich umbennen in "Die verrückte menschliche Blume", du verbeugst dich vor 2 gelben Köpfen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Du musst dich umbennen in "Die verrückte menschliche Blume", du verbeugst dich vor 2 gelben Köpfen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Morgen ja Heute nein!
So ich geh jetzt aber Pennen is schon 3 man schreit sich sicher... achja Gute Nacht und so


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Ja, mein schreit sich sicher... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geh' auch wieder in's Bettchen.

Gn8 @ all


----------



## Sweny (28. März 2008)

omg ich komme schon zum 2. mal in die hölle <,<


----------



## K0l0ss (28. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> omg ich komme schon zum 2. mal in die hölle <,<



Es ist noch kein 21 Uhr. Steinigt sie!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (28. März 2008)

muhahahahahahha


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Lasst den Scheiß!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (28. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lasst den Scheiß!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum postest du dann VOR 21 O.O


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Warum postest du dann VOR 21 O.O


1. Weil ich euch das sagen wollte.
2. Siehe Signatur.


----------



## Sweny (28. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 1. Weil ich euch das sagen wollte.
> 2. Siehe Signatur.


*g*


----------



## chopi (28. März 2008)

wir haben halb 9,posten aber alle schon woohooo


----------



## chopi (28. März 2008)

wir haben halb 10 unc es postet keiner mehr :/

ARE YOU READY TO NACHTSCHWÄÄÄÄÄRM


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

BUH!!!

Ei äm räddie tuh nachtschwärm!


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Sän läd us beginn!


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

*wild durch die Gegend spam*


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

*Ala festhalt... Ala schreit:"Fester!"*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

*Lurock in die Kronjuwelen tret* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Und haste dir den Fuß verstaucht?


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Nein, tut mir Leid. <3


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Haben wir sie verjagt? oÔ


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Hoff ich doch... *g*


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Nouhwann iss räddie tuh nachtschwärm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

*auf sich aufmerksam macht*


----------



## chopi (28. März 2008)

wenn ihr mit sie mich meint,nöp melde mich zum nachtschwärmen


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Da waren es schon 3!


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Ach chopi, wir ham grad über dich gesprochen... *fg*


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Ich musste mir chopis Satz 5x durchlesen, bevor ich ihn verstanden hab'... oO


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich musste mir chopis Satz 5x durchlesen, bevor ich ihn verstanden hab'... oO


Ist bei dem normal.


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Meinst du?


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Jo, ziemlich sicher...


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Jetzt hast du ihn wieder verjagt!


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Tjo, wie mein Großvater immer sagte nachdem er auf Toilette war: "Mission erfüllt!"


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

...


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Aufschlussreicher Post!


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

So bin ich halt...


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Aufschlussreich? *g*


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Nein, ich bin so toll, dass ich *nur* aufschlussreiche Posts verfasse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Aaaaaahjaaa....


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Nur weil du das nicht kannst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Kann sein, ja...


----------



## chopi (28. März 2008)

so ungern ich euch unterbreche,möchte ich mmich doch an euren blut gelüsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Gelüsen? Kay...


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Hachja, die weibliche Intuition! <3


----------



## chopi (28. März 2008)

ich weis nicht was du meinst


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Das ist wenn Weiber im Dunkeln wissen, wer sich von hinten anschleicht.


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Nicht ganz.^^


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Nein? Dann weiß ichs auch net...


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

chopi, warum gelüstet es dir nach unserem Blut? oÔ


----------



## chopi (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> chopi, warum gelüstet es dir nach unserem Blut? oÔ


für den blutogtt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... hä?


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Meins bekommst du aber nicht!


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Blutgott? Scheiß auf den! Für Slaanesh!


----------



## chopi (28. März 2008)

für geld bekommt man alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Das glaubst auch nur du!


----------



## chopi (28. März 2008)

is mir egal,ich hab eh kein geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Dann is' ja jut.


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Ich geh' pennen, mir geht's noch schlechter als gestern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich geh' pennen, mir geht's noch schlechter als gestern...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa schlaf gut unzo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Gn8 Ala


----------



## Sweny (28. März 2008)

Gute Nacht du!


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

"Laaaaaangweilig!" - Homer J. Simpson


----------



## Ähmm (29. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> "Laaaaaangweilig!" - Homer J. Simpson



http://chir.ag/stuff/sand/


----------



## K0l0ss (29. März 2008)

Nix mehr los hier? Dann gibtes mal ein bissl Whiskey.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (29. März 2008)

Ich mag das Cover von Metallica lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. März 2008)

kinders,ich bin wech


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

Ich auch... Ciao...


----------



## -MH-Elron (29. März 2008)

Nabend!


----------



## Sweny (29. März 2008)

bin au weh tschööö


----------



## riesentrolli (29. März 2008)

moinsen zusammen


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

Ach scheiße, eigentlich wollt ich mir koffeeinfreien Kaffee holen... naja... re halt...


----------



## riesentrolli (29. März 2008)

hehe wb


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

Thx, und wie gehts unsrer First Lady heute?


----------



## riesentrolli (29. März 2008)

naja priest von 59 auf 61 gezockt aber zu arm um mir den reitskill zu kaufen. von daher so lala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

Schnorren du musst! Sonst du nie wirst ein Jedi-Ritter!


----------



## riesentrolli (29. März 2008)

mir wurd schon das 40er mount geschenkt. jetz wirds zeit mal selber was zu leisten^^


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

Tolle Einstellung, so kommste net weit!


----------



## riesentrolli (29. März 2008)

und vor allem nich schneller^^


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

Jep...

Btw: Nur noch 2 mal duschen, dann ist Weihnachten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kreze (29. März 2008)

Guten Morgen :-)


----------



## riesentrolli (29. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jep...
> 
> Btw: Nur noch 2 mal duschen, dann ist Weihnachten!
> 
> ...


auf gbo unterwegs gewesen?



Kreze schrieb:


> Guten Morgen :-)


huhu


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

Kreze schrieb:


> Guten Morgen :-)


Mosche!



riesentrolli schrieb:


> auf gbo unterwegs gewesen?


Erwischt... =/


----------



## -PuRity- (29. März 2008)

gn8 zuzsaamen,

man sieht sich dnn sp#testens montag, bir gad erst nach Haus gekommen! Cy<, und gn89 

Daniel


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> gn8 zuzsaamen,
> 
> man sieht sich dnn sp#testens montag, bir gad erst nach Haus gekommen! Cy<, und gn89
> 
> Daniel


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat da wer sein Fruchtzwergedrink auf ex getrunken?


----------



## riesentrolli (29. März 2008)

ich geh dann ma ins bett. ich kann ja einschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

Tu bist sso fies!


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

Naja, ich bin dann mal offline... Ciao!


----------



## Sweny (29. März 2008)

OmG! Ich habe die ganze Zeit gelesen, ich bin süchtig...


----------



## -MH-Elron (29. März 2008)

Hier ist mal echt nix los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. März 2008)

kinders,ich glaube der zeitpunkt ist erreicht,an dem wir diesen thread wiederbeleben


----------



## Sweny (29. März 2008)

OmG! Ich habe heute bis 15 Uhr geschlafen xD
Ahja hallo alle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

Namd


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

Guten Morgen, die Herrschaften!


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

Namd Pussy!


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

Und wie geht's euch so? <3


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

"mich getz good unt dass hab isch nur meina mudda zu verdnaken, mama isch liepe disch!!! das ist schicksaaal!"


----------



## chopi (29. März 2008)

habibi lurock habibi


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

isch bin ein in einem geddo aufgewachsen, el hamudilala, zeig mir einen arzt der da noch die blutung stoppen kann!


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

Gaaanz ruhig Lurock, die Männer in den weißen Kitteln kommen gleich! Die bringen dir eine ganz bequeme weiße Jacke mit, damit du genauso aussehen kannst wie sie!
Dann bringen sie dich in ein Haus, wo alle so eine tolle weiße Jacke anhaben und du darfst in einem Raum schlafen, der nur aus Gummi besteht! UND du darfst jeden Tag ganz viele bunte Pillen essen!








<3


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

nein isch lasse misch nischt ficken! isch bin araber! isch bin das geddo! isch bin der der dir einen arzt zeigt der da noch die blutung stoppen kann!!! el hamdulila! habibi das ist schicksaaal habibi!


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

Ich bekomme Angst....

*zitter*


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

yeah isch komme daher wo das geddo liegt, wollabilla, ich denke an eusch!


----------



## chopi (29. März 2008)

ic fühle mich beobachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

Verdammt, du merkst aber auch alles!


----------



## chopi (29. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Verdammt, du merkst aber auch alles!


ja
und bitte hör ...damit... auf
und zieh dich an

oder ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mach weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

oÔ, ich BIN angezogen! Tz...


----------



## chopi (29. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> oÔ, ich BIN angezogen! Tz...


das glaubst DU


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

Sehe ich mich oder siehst *du* mich?


----------



## Lurock (29. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Sehe ich mich oder siehst *du* mich?


*Ich* sehe dich! *muhahaha*


----------



## chopi (29. März 2008)

big chopi is watching your hunter!


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

*paranoid werd*


Edith: 666 Beiträge! *irres Lachen*


----------



## zificult (29. März 2008)

"Treffen sich zwei Jäger im Wald....



....beide Tot"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (29. März 2008)

Ist euch auch so langweilig ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (29. März 2008)

Nabend Mädels.

Komm gerade ausem Kino.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

Und was lief schönes?


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Namd K0l0ss


----------



## K0l0ss (30. März 2008)

Es lief "Jumper" und es war total voll, ein Wunder, dass wir noch Karten bekommen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Iiihh, volle Kinosääle.... Ich mag mein Privatkino! :>


----------



## chopi (30. März 2008)

nabend koloss


----------



## K0l0ss (30. März 2008)

Ja...der Film läuft leider nicht in meinem Privat-Kino.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Komischer Vogel, du!


----------



## K0l0ss (30. März 2008)

Wieso?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Im Heimkino laufen die Filme doch schon Wochen bevor sie im richtigen Kino sind!


----------



## K0l0ss (30. März 2008)

Ja, so einer bin ich aber nicht. Mein Heimkino ist 20 Minuten mit dem Bus entfernt und da geht niemand rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. März 2008)

so tschau leute,bin  schlafen bb


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Ciao chopi


----------



## K0l0ss (30. März 2008)

Nacht und so...


----------



## Inexort (30. März 2008)

Ich krieg mich nimmer vor lachen xD

http://z0r.de/?id=157


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

nabend


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Namd Schnuggelsche!


----------



## K0l0ss (30. März 2008)

Nabend du Troll...


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Nabänd, trolli!


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

danke danke danke, liebe bewunderer


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Bewunderer? Was du so alles denkst... 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Ich gebs zu, ich will ein Kind von dir Schnuuuggi!


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

@ alanium: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ lurock: ich liege auf meim bett.... nackend!!!!


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Ooooh, wir haben das Trollchen verletzt!

/ironie off x]


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Waah, mach mir den Bär!


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

aber nur den terrorbären^^


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Jo, bei mir brauchste ne Menge Ausdauer!


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Ohaoha, hier geht's ja rund!


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Mach doch mit, Pussy!


----------



## Amathaon (30. März 2008)

es ist nich schön heute nacht eine stunde weniger zeit zum zocken zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ohaoha, hier geht's ja rund!


gogo rutsch ma drüber


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Wo drüber? oÔ


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

*auf seinen schoß deut* Dahin...!


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Ähm... neeee


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ähm... neeee


hehe doggy style is auch net zu verachten


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hehe doggy style is auch net zu verachten


Ich mag dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Ihr seid pervers! <.<


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ihr seid pervers! <.<


du nich -.-


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Ich hab' nicht damit angefangen!


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ihr seid pervers! <.<


Du weißt ja gar net was pervers ist, ich hab schon Sachen gesehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. März 2008)

Kaum ist mal scheißen und schon geht hier die Post ab, wieso wartet ihr nicht auf mich!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loktor (30. März 2008)

also ich daddel grad browsergames, und ich muss sagen: es macht schon echt fun! xD nein scherz beiseite, ist ja echt bitter was es schon alles gibt^^


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Immer müsst ihr auf mir rumhacken... nur weil ich eine Frau bin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Immer müsst ihr auf mir rumhacken... nur weil ich eine Frau bin!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das macht man halt mir Frauen, was meinst du, wie du entstanden bist?!


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Tz... Pass mal lieber auf, sonst werd' ich noch so eingeschnappt wie... du weißt schon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Tz... Pass mal lieber auf, sonst werd' ich noch so eingeschnappt wie... du weißt schon!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Boah, du bist fies!


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Ich weiß, aber bitte keine Komplimente!


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du nich -.-


Ist sie doch, aber ich kopiere das lieber nicht hierrein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ist sie doch, aber ich kopiere das lieber nicht hierrein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


och ich hätte da auch so einiges^^


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> och ich hätte da auch so einiges^^


ICQ austauschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Wer's glaubt... 

Als ob ihr *das* speichert!


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wer's glaubt...
> 
> Als ob ihr *das* speichert!


das speichert icq von selbst
kontake -> verlauf anzeigen


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wer's glaubt...
> 
> Als ob ihr *das* speichert!


Wenn du wüsstest...


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Ihr geilt euch dran auf, was?


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ihr geilt euch dran auf, was?


Wofür ist CS denn sonst gut? oO


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Ich habe nie CS gemacht... <.<


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich habe nie CS gemacht... <.<


Moment, jetzt kopier ich doch, nur eben die Stelle suchen...


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Wer's glaubt.


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Hab ich euch verschreckt? x]


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Bin am suchen...


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

bin am wichsen. schließlich geil ich mich an sowas ja auf


----------



## K0l0ss (30. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin am wichsen. schließlich geil ich mich an sowas ja auf



Viel Erfolg. Sach wenn du fertig bist, ich geh so lange schlafen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (30. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin am wichsen. schließlich geil ich mich an sowas ja auf


Das wollte die Welt wissen...


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg. Sach wenn du fertig bist, ich geh so lange schlafen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haaa, der war gut!


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

oÔ Stellt euch mal vor, das bekommt ein Mod mit!


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

wenn ihr wüsstet an wen und was ich alles denke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (30. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn ihr wüsstet an wen und was ich alles denke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


An Ala?


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> oÔ Stellt euch mal vor, das bekommt ein Mod mit!


Die bekommen das mit...


----------



## K0l0ss (30. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn ihr wüsstet an wen und was ich alles denke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du machst mir Angst...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Stimmt ja! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ohrwurm hat*

Dadadadumm dadadumm dadadummdummdadumm dadadadadadadumm dadadumm dadadummdummdadumm...

:S


----------



## Sweny (30. März 2008)

Hier habt ihr einen Ohrwurm: http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=266


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

http://olibith.blogspot.com Film: Where Evil Grows

x]


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Hier habt ihr einen Ohrwurm: http://pown.alluc.org/?uid=266


nö das is techno


----------



## Sweny (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> http://olibith.blogspot.com Film: Where Evil Grows
> 
> x]


DANKE *-*


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Hehe, schon der zweite nach riesentrolli! *freu*


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> DANKE *-*


genau das waren meine worte


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hehe, schon der zweite nach riesentrolli! *freu*


du bist so pöse


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Immer wieder gern' und bitte keine Komplimente! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (30. März 2008)

Stille...


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

*weißes Bettlaken überstülp*

BUH!!!!


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Stille...





riesentrolli schrieb:


> wichsen



Finde den Zusammenhang!


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Oh-mein-Gott!


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Oh-mein-Gott!


Ja, bitte?


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Hm, irgendwie hab' ich Durst, bin aber zu faul, was zu holen... <.<


----------



## Sweny (30. März 2008)

...???


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie hab' ich Durst, bin aber zu faul, was zu holen... <.<


lust auf milch?


----------



## Sweny (30. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> lust auf milch?


XD


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Nee, ich hasse Milch. *kotz*


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> lust auf milch?


ROFL!


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nee, ich hasse Milch. *kotz*


Nich kotzen, immer schön schlucken!


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Oooooh nein! Nur über meine Leiche!


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Oooooh nein! Nur über meine Leiche!


du bist pervers!!!


----------



## Sweny (30. März 2008)

*xD
*


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Oooooh nein! Nur über meine Leiche!


Mmh, bin eigentlich nicht nekrophil, aber wenn du willst...


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Was? Wieso? Wie? Wo? Wer? Hab' ich was verpasst?


----------



## Sweny (30. März 2008)

Ich ersticke grade vor lachen xD


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Ich nicht... x]


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was? Wieso? Wie? Wo? Wer? Hab' ich was verpasst?


Nööööö....



Sweny schrieb:


> Ich ersticke grade vor lachen xD


Dann ham ja noch ne Leiche!


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

oÔ


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Seid ihr immernoch net fertig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Alle vergrault? o_O

Womit, Lurock??


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Womit, Lurock??


Du weißt schon... was wir... über Webcam.... klingelts?


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Ich habe gar keine Webcam! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich habe gar keine Webcam!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber in deinem zimmer is eine


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Nö.


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> aber in deinem zimmer is eine


Wollt ich grad schreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nö.


das denkst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

oÔ *richtig paranoid werd*


----------



## Sweny (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> oÔ *richtig paranoid werd*


*mit mach*


----------



## Sweny (30. März 2008)

na habt ihr alle auch schön die zeit umgestellt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

"Laaaaaaaangweilig!" - Homer J. Simpson


----------



## -MH-Elron (30. März 2008)

Abend OT!

Scheiss Zeitumstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Jo, kacke ist das!


----------



## -MH-Elron (30. März 2008)

Zweimal im Jahr umgewöhnen wenns um Auslandsgespräche geht...Danke auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. März 2008)

Zeimtumstellung?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (30. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Zeimtumstellung?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir haben halb vier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Ich soll ausrichten, dass Alanium ihre Tastatur mit Wasser kritisch getroffen hat, Tastatur ist gestorben.

Wörtlich meinte sie (mit Emoteicons): "Sprechblase">Sagen, "Menschen">Ihnen, "Mensch">Ich, "Exit">gehen

Ich hoffe ich habe richtig übersetzt.


----------



## -MH-Elron (30. März 2008)

Wie kriegt man ne Tastatur mit Wasser kaputt? : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Irgendwie hat buffed keine anständige "ugly" Kultur^^)


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Keine Ahnung, meine hat schon zig Liter Kaffee ausgehalten....


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

ich kenn leute, die ihre g15 voll gekotzt haben... alles ist möglich^^


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Lol, kotzen ist was für Anfänger!

Heute sind übrigens 4 Zitate ausm buffed.de-Channel bei GBO gelandet.


----------



## -MH-Elron (30. März 2008)

Eben...ich hab schon so ziemlich jede erdenkliche Flüssigkeit auf Tastaturen verteilt, aber noch _nie_ ist mir eine deshalb kaputt gegangen...


----------



## K0l0ss (30. März 2008)

Und wech isser, Nacht und so...


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Gn8 K0l0ss


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Bin dann auch mal weg. Ciao!


----------



## -MH-Elron (30. März 2008)

Irgendwie fehlt es den buffies an Ausdauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

bin auch wech
hier is ja eh nix mehr los


----------



## -MH-Elron (30. März 2008)

Leider...


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2008)

ahoi und byebye


----------



## chopi (30. März 2008)

guten tag ;0

ich kann immer noch nicht glauben,dass morgen wieder schule ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. März 2008)

Nabend Mädels.

Ja, leider morgen wieder Schule, ABER...nur noch 3 Monate, dann 6 Wochen Ferien. Und einer der Monate ist der Mai, da sind die ganzen Feiertage drin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Namd... Ich hab keine Lust auf morgen.... -.-'


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2008)

nur noch 2 wochen dann 2 wochen ferien und danach so gimp kurs <-- kultivertes langweilen wie unser mathe lehrer immer sagt^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd... Ich hab keine Lust auf morgen.... -.-'



ische au nid


----------



## K0l0ss (30. März 2008)

Auf mich kommen jetzt die ZAPs im Mai zu.


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Nabend!

Buhuhuuu, morgen ist Schule... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Buhuhuuu, morgen ist Schule...
> 
> ...



go cry ^^ ich hab nur arbeit ^^


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Man, wenn man jetzt zurück blickt wünscht man sich manchmal, doch etwas für die Schule getan zu haben!


----------



## chopi (30. März 2008)

jep,aber man macht ja eh nichts

*hat die 10lateinvokabeln,die er mal gelernt hat auf immer vergessen*


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Ich tu' *nie* was, *nie*!!! Und ich pass' nicht mal auf!

Noten: 1-3

Bin ich jetzt anders?!


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Man, wenn man jetzt zurück blickt wünscht man sich manchmal, doch etwas für die Schule getan zu haben!



irgendwie ned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich tu' *nie* was, *nie*!!! Und ich pass' nicht mal auf!
> 
> Noten: 1-3
> 
> Bin ich jetzt anders?!


bei mir ähnlich,nur das es eher 3-6 heisst...


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Aber wie ist es möglich, dann 1-3 zu schreiben? oÔ


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2008)

schule ist nur da um unser leben bis zum xten lebensjahr langweilig zu machen bis man abreiten kann und sich die zeit etwas einteilen kann ..


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Ein wahres Wort!


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2008)

meine worte sindi mmer wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw schurken sind doof ^^


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Ich mag' die, solange die net zur Allianz gehören.^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2008)

ich sie so oder so nicht -.-

nedma gs oder buff geben die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. März 2008)

Ach lernen ist für Noobs. In den wichtigen Fächern, also die ich wirklich kann, und bei denen ich mir auch vorstellen kann was nach der Schule mit denen zu tun zu haben, die kann ich. Da brauch ich nichts zu lernen, da schreib ich immer 1-3. Und die unwichtigen halt ich mich 4, so leicht ist das.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2008)

bei dir hätt ich ein problem ^^ sind alle unwichtig .. 

mache aber immer so 4-6
also in deuscheland 1-3 ^^ jenachdem ob mir das gebiet gefällt oder ned


----------



## chopi (30. März 2008)

ich kann die sachen,wo man sachen *kapieren* muss (mathe chamie unzo)

die fächer,wo man was *lernen*(latein,geschichte) muss ,können mich mal...


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich kann die sachen,wo man sachen *kapieren* muss (mathe chamie unzo)
> 
> die fächer,wo man was *lernen*(latein,geschichte) muss ,können mich mal...



QFT


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Ich bin nur auf Denken und Schreiben geskillt, mündliches Abfragen und so geht immer voll in die Hose...


----------



## chopi (30. März 2008)

vincent raven reisst mit der hilfe der anderswelt die musikindustrie an sich!!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=m3TVRLNIvVE&feature=related


----------



## chopi (30. März 2008)

sry wollte nur was ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

*auf Signatur verweis*

Letzter Satz!

v
v
v


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Upsala...


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Alle wech?


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Ja.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. März 2008)

So, ich bin off. Nacht und so, morgen wieder Schule... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Nächtle.


----------



## chopi (30. März 2008)

gn8 koloss,ich hah morgen ja auch wieder,aber knnte atm eh nicht eindschlafen^^


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Du auch nicht?


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Dann sind wir ja schon 3


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

Ich bin mal weg, Ciao!


----------



## Mondryx (31. März 2008)

Jo ich sach dann auch mal Jute Nacht! Schreib morgen ne Mathe Klausur *kotz*


----------



## Lungentorpedo (31. März 2008)

gute nacht leude


----------



## Ähmm (31. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

Namd


----------



## Ähmm (31. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (31. März 2008)

Ziemlich Wortarm heute?


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

Bin noch am essen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (31. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bin noch am essen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So spät?!

Ich frühstücke gleich schon wieder!


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> So spät?!


Ist doch noch früh am Abend...


----------



## Ähmm (31. März 2008)

Draußen ist es schon dunkel!


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Draußen ist es schon dunkel!


Ehrlich gesagt, ist mir das ziemlich egal, ich gehe dann ins Bett wenn ich müde bin/Lust dazu habe,
obs um 22 Uhr ist oder um 5 Uhr....


----------



## Ähmm (31. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, ist mir das ziemlich egal, ich gehe dann ins Bett wenn ich müde bin/Lust dazu habe,
> obs um 22 Uhr ist oder um 5 Uhr....



Boah!
Ich wünscht ich währe wie du!


----------



## Ähmm (31. März 2008)

Ok genug scheiße gelabert!
Zeit das ich schwachsinnige Videos poste!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8AkKnLMELo


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

Ähmm schrieb:


> Boah!
> Ich wünscht ich währe wie du!


Nö, wünsch dir das nicht, ich muss ja um 6 Uhr wieder aufstehen...


----------



## Ähmm (31. März 2008)

http://www.schoene-aussicht-odenthal.de/an...ter-verweis.jpg


----------



## chopi (31. März 2008)

nachdem meine alte sig eh nicht angeklickt wurde,jetzt provisorisch eine neue


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (31. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> nachdem meine alte sig eh nicht angeklickt wurde,jetzt provisorisch eine neue




Neeeeinnn, ich haabbbbe sie doch angeklickt!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

@chopi
Mit dem Duden-Smilie schießt du dir selbst ins Bein!


----------



## chopi (31. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> @chopi
> Mit dem Duden-Smilie schießt du dir selbst ins Bein!


jep,das hab ich schon selber gemerkt >.<
tippfehler != rechtschreibfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> jep,das hab ich schon selber gemerkt >.<
> tippfehler != rechtschreibfehler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Omg, les dir halt den Post nochmal durch bevor du ihn abschickst!
Für mich ist jeder Fehler ein Rechtschreibfehler, denn wenn man den
Post sogar vorher noch prüfen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (31. März 2008)

wieso sollte ich mir den post nochmal durchlesen,wenn man es so oder so lesen kann? (ausnahme sind hier neue threads)

ich hab z.b. schon sehr lange zeit nicht mehr groß geschrieben in dem forum hier und schäme mich nicht deswegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (31. März 2008)

Nabend Mädels.


----------



## chopi (31. März 2008)

nabend pussy

kennt ihr das neue lied von udo lindenberg? ich mags irgendwie o.0


----------



## K0l0ss (31. März 2008)

Gratz. Ich nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (31. März 2008)

ich muss off-.- wieso müssen eltern immer so nerven?


----------



## Lurock (1. April 2008)

Wo seids denn?


----------



## humanflower (1. April 2008)

noch jemand da?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. April 2008)

Jo ich, mach aber gerade ein paar daylies.^^


----------



## Leîja - Arthas (1. April 2008)

jop langweilig und kann nit pennen -.- gibt n tollen arbeitstag moin xD
so long 
Leîja


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2008)

muahhha wieder tagesueber gepostet


----------



## K0l0ss (1. April 2008)

Nabend Mädels...oh...erster!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. April 2008)

Namd Pussys


----------



## riesentrolli (1. April 2008)

ho ho ho


----------



## Lurock (1. April 2008)

Namd Schnuggiputzelchen!


----------



## riesentrolli (1. April 2008)

nich doch ich werd ja noch ganz rot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> "Laaaaaaaangweilig!" - Homer J. Simpson


----------



## Lurock (1. April 2008)

Darfst gerne 5 Seiten schreiben, warum es wichtig ist Menschen von dem Christentum zu erzählen!


----------



## riesentrolli (1. April 2008)

es ist geschichte. punkt. (nein nich dass es vorbei is xD)


----------



## the Huntress (1. April 2008)

Nabend,
Hier mal was zum Lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. April 2008)

bin ma off aber nich ohne das hier zu lassen http://startyrian.deviantart.com/art/Slash-Silly-64886480


----------



## Lurock (1. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin ma off aber nich ohne das hier zu lassen http://startyrian.deviantart.com/art/Slash-Silly-64886480


LOL! Made my day!


----------



## Sweny (2. April 2008)

Hallo...


----------



## Minati (2. April 2008)

Salut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

ahoi wertes fußvolk


----------



## chopi (2. April 2008)

chopi?

\O.o hieeeeeer!


----------



## Lurock (2. April 2008)

Namd


----------



## Alanium (2. April 2008)

Guten Abend, die Herren!



riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin ma off aber nich ohne das hier zu lassen http://startyrian.deviantart.com/art/Slash-Silly-64886480


Das hast du von mir!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Guten Abend, die Herren!
> Das hast du von mir!!!


jup

und nabend schätzchen


----------



## Lurock (2. April 2008)

Wer hat Lust auf Black Jack und Nutten?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

ich nachdem du meinen shiny metal ass geküsst hast


----------



## Alanium (2. April 2008)

Das ist mal wieder typisch Janusz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laangeweile!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

nee das is bender





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nee das is bender


Jep, Futurama ist einfach nur geil!


----------



## Alanium (2. April 2008)

Futurama ist wirklich cool.^^

Mein "typisch Janusz" bezog sich aufs Link-klauen.^^


----------



## Realcynn (2. April 2008)

abend Leute^^

ich geh jetzt pennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

ey ich hab nie beahuptet den selber und alleine gefunden zu haben


----------



## Alanium (2. April 2008)

Wh00t? Eine HIM-Gilde? Giiiieeev!!!!11111einszweielfzwölfdrölfzig


----------



## Lurock (2. April 2008)

Agathe Bauer! *sing*


----------



## Realcynn (2. April 2008)

sry kannsch dir nit geben bin nit leader 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (2. April 2008)

HIM ist geil!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. April 2008)

na ihr penner?


----------



## Alanium (2. April 2008)

Na, du Knuddelbär?


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> na ihr penner?


m0wl bonze


----------



## chopi (2. April 2008)

oh sry,ich wollte "hallo meine damen und herren" sagen
hätt auch na ihr penner heissen können


----------



## chopi (2. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> m0wl bonze


ich lad liederbei youtube runter
ich such nach ds-roms im internet
ich hab keine 50€ bzw. 100€ für ne collectorsedition,ob ich mir seit monaten nichts gekauft hab



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

life sukxxx
i know


----------



## Alanium (2. April 2008)

Wie Recht riesentrolli doch hat...


----------



## chopi (2. April 2008)

YOU have joined #eMo


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> YOU have joined #eMo


du wirst mit offenen armen empfangen.... haha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (2. April 2008)

I'm not an Emo!!!!

Hört ein Emo Eisregen?!^^


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

emo? ich? nö. allerdings würd mein last.fm profil heute was andres sagen^^


----------



## chopi (2. April 2008)

achja,ich wollte damit nichts gegen emos sagen :> mag die leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (2. April 2008)

Naja, wie viele Bands hörst du, die wirklich Emo sind? Der Rest ist alles Alternative-/INdie Rock, was als Emo bezeichnet wird.

Ich kenn' nur Fugazi, The Used und Jimy Eat World.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

ich bezeichne 30stm als emo und die hab ich heute recht oft gehört

grad läuft allerdings folkpunk^^


----------



## Alanium (2. April 2008)

30stm ist aber Alternative Rock.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

wenn du meinst. aber jetz läuft auch in deiner welt bei mir emo: the used - buried myself alive


----------



## Alanium (2. April 2008)

Tz...


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

was solln das jetz heißen?


----------



## Alanium (2. April 2008)

Genau das, was es heißt!


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

aha


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2008)

und off baba *wink*


----------



## chopi (2. April 2008)

bin off byebye


----------



## Bankchar (3. April 2008)

Kann mir jemand gute Rollenspiele für die PSP empfehlen ?


----------



## Szyslak (3. April 2008)

Pokémon


----------



## Bankchar (3. April 2008)

thx


----------



## Lurock (3. April 2008)

Alle weg?


----------



## WestIce (3. April 2008)

ich bin da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. April 2008)

Me 2!


----------



## Lurock (3. April 2008)

Namd ihr 2!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. April 2008)

Bin eh gleich weg. Kein Bock mehr heute...^^


----------



## Lurock (3. April 2008)

Mmmh, ehrlich gesagt hab ich auch keine Lust mehr, ist ja nix los hier...

Naja, Ciao! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. April 2008)

hier is aber echt mal nix los *tadel*


----------



## humanflower (3. April 2008)

MORGEN IHR LUSCHEN!!11elf


----------



## humanflower (3. April 2008)

Ihr müsst schon Antworten... sonst stirbt der Thread hier...


----------



## chopi (3. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> MORGEN IHR LUSCHEN!!11elf


eine parodie auf diesen militärcomedian?


----------



## humanflower (3. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> eine parodie auf diesen militärcomedian?


Jepp das ist kreuzdämlich aber einprägsam...


----------



## the Huntress (3. April 2008)

Nobody expects the SPANISH INQUISITION!

Immer wieder schön! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. April 2008)

Namd


----------



## Incontemtio (3. April 2008)

Abend.


----------



## Lurock (3. April 2008)

Und, wie geht es uns?


----------



## riesentrolli (3. April 2008)

/y zieh die jacke falsch rum an!!!!!

japanische kampfhörspiele ftw^^

wies uns geht? hmm es geht eigtl

so erster und letzter post heute hier
tschö


----------



## chopi (3. April 2008)

@Incontemtio,wegen deiner sig warte ich jetzt ungeduldig aufdarkfall oÔ
war ist ja nichts für mich mit dem pvp :>


----------



## humanflower (3. April 2008)

Macht doch mal n Thema bei dem ich mitreden kann... menno


----------



## rEdiC (3. April 2008)

Hi


----------



## humanflower (3. April 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Hi


Servus


----------



## Realcynn (3. April 2008)

hi


nacht^^


mfg Cynn


----------



## humanflower (3. April 2008)

bye bye cynn


----------



## humanflower (3. April 2008)

Ich muss Morgen früh raus mans chreibt sich oder sowas in der Art...


----------



## Bankchar (4. April 2008)

Halli Hallo


----------



## CreepingPhobia (4. April 2008)

*malreinschauundlautgähn*
*aufcouchrumlümmel*


----------



## Lurock (4. April 2008)

Bin mal weg, Ciao!


----------



## riesentrolli (4. April 2008)

diese community geht den bach runter. es 22:46 an nem freitag und hier is nix los


----------



## Lurock (4. April 2008)

Da bin ich einmal beschäftigt und zack läuft hier nix mehr... War ja irgendwo klar...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. April 2008)

was fällt dir auch ein was anderes zu tun zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. April 2008)

Tut mir ja Leid, mein Schnuggiputzelchen! Das wird nie wieder vorkommen*!


*in den nächsten 2 Stunden


----------



## riesentrolli (4. April 2008)

jaja das sagen sie alle und am ende sind sie doch schwanger


----------



## Lurock (4. April 2008)

Lol...


----------



## Lurock (4. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> "Laaaaaaaangweilig!" - Homer J. Simpson


----------



## riesentrolli (4. April 2008)

mach dir spannende gedanken^^


----------



## chopi (4. April 2008)

mein vater hat sich n navi gekauft,das er nicht braucht und mich dazu verdonnert,es zum funktionieren zu bringen...

ausserdem hat das teil nen mp3-player...ein mp3-player für meine eltern...


----------



## riesentrolli (4. April 2008)

*punk goes crunk hör und am boden lieg*


----------



## Lurock (4. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mach dir spannende gedanken^^


Ich hör grad:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es ist gut! Sollte jeder mal gehört haben...


----------



## Zorkal (4. April 2008)

Ja.Anspruchsvolle Literatur.









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (4. April 2008)

blubb di blubb
Ist hier nun was los? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was soll man hier auch großartig reinschreiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. April 2008)

bei gina wild kommen sie plötzlich alle aus ihren löchern gekrochen^^


----------



## the Huntress (4. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bei gina wild kommen sie plötzlich alle aus ihren löchern gekrochen^^



Ich bin kein Mann, das hat nix mit Gina Wild zutun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. April 2008)

das sagst du jetz so^^


----------



## Zorkal (4. April 2008)

Wie ich das Hügelland einfach nur hasse...


----------



## Lurock (4. April 2008)

the schrieb:


> *Ich bin kein Mann*, das hat nix mit Gina Wild zutun.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weißt du was? Damit hab ich gar kein Problem! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (4. April 2008)

Gut. ^^

Und was geht jetzt hier ab? Wenn ihr nur über Gina Wild quatschen wollt, dann geh ich lieber schlafen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. April 2008)

Naja, wir wollten eigentlich die richtigen Männersachen rauskramen weißte... so'n rischtisch kranken Scheiß.... Hello Kitty z.B.


----------



## chopi (4. April 2008)

[23:49]	<Chopi>	oha kotzt das einen an...re...


----------



## riesentrolli (4. April 2008)

bin wech cya bitchezz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. April 2008)

Bye, Dude!


----------



## chopi (4. April 2008)

bye riesen


----------



## Lurock (5. April 2008)

So, Pussys, ich bin auch weg! Ciao!


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2008)

noch was los?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. April 2008)

Wie du siehst...siehst du nichts.

EDIT: Naja, ausser meinen Beitrag, ich bin jetzt aber weg.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2008)

das is aber schade ich bin so einsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (6. April 2008)

ich bin zwar auch da,aber da hier nichts los ist... ich geh wohl auch gleich off...
ich mag es,sätze mit 3punkten zu beenden...


----------



## Mondryx (6. April 2008)

Und ich vermisse meinen Kater der jetzt schon 3 Tage weg ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hoffe mein Freund kommt noch wieder nach Hause...der fehlt mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab den doch schon 10 Jahre...mein alter Kuschelkater *träne weg wisch*


----------



## chopi (6. April 2008)

ist das zum 1mal passiert?
oder läuft der alle paar wochen weg?


----------



## Mondryx (6. April 2008)

das erste mal...ist ein reiner hauskater, wäre er öfters draussen würd ich mir auch nicht so die sorgen machen...


----------



## -MH-Elron (6. April 2008)

Abend OT!


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2008)

ahoi


----------



## -MH-Elron (6. April 2008)

Hier ist ja die Hölle los...


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2008)

jup deswegen bin ich wohl gleich weg


----------



## -MH-Elron (6. April 2008)

Na dann...gut nächtle!


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2008)

Hölle? Ohja voll warm da... ^^


----------



## Spectrales (6. April 2008)

03:40 
Noch wer da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (6. April 2008)

Ja...


----------



## rEdiC (6. April 2008)

Ich. ^^


----------



## -MH-Elron (6. April 2008)

Deine Sig drückt ziemlich exakt das aus, was ich jetzt tun werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (6. April 2008)

Dumdidum erster Nachschwärmer Post am 6April!


----------



## maggus (6. April 2008)

Dieser Thread ist zu lasch. Nachtschwärmer ist man erst ab 0 Uhr, vorher ist doch langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2008)

lalala ahoi


----------



## chopi (6. April 2008)

riesentrolli,mach den link raus

gerade soviel in tdm normal(!) gewiped,das meine waffe,die 120 haltbarkeit hat,rot war...15g repkosten aber nur


----------



## Ollav (6. April 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist zu lasch. Nachtschwärmer ist man erst ab 0 Uhr, vorher ist doch langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Find ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (6. April 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Find ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch. Wer schläft schon vor 21:00?


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> riesentrolli,mach den link raus
> 
> [...]


y?


----------



## Ollav (6. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ich auch. Wer schläft schon vor 21:00?



Allys ?


----------



## chopi (6. April 2008)

versteh mich nicht falsch,ich liebe das spiel,aber die sig ist (hoffentlich) zu groß


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> versteh mich nicht falsch,ich liebe das spiel,aber die sig ist (hoffentlich) zu groß


nope 177 px hoch


----------



## chopi (6. April 2008)

god damn it
...
ohohoh,i mean,allah,damn it


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2008)

SILENCE!!!


----------



## Ollav (6. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> god damn it
> ...
> ohohoh,i mean,allah,damn it



Knock, Knock .....

who's there ?

Me ... i kill you


----------



## chopi (6. April 2008)

HELLO

im lindsay lohaan!


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

So, dann bereichere ich euch einmal mit meiner Anwesenheit...


----------



## chopi (6. April 2008)

|<--	Chopi has left quakenet (Read error: Connection reset by peer)


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2008)

hallo lurock
bye all bin im bett


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. April 2008)

Nuja, bin auch hier....nur nicht richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

Wie wärs mit 'nem Spiel?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. April 2008)

Und das wäre?


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

Naja, weißt du, wir kennen uns nun schon so lange und da dachte ich... 
also... naja... ich weiß nur nicht ob du schon bereit bist...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. April 2008)

Ne sry, geh zu deinen Elchen, ich bin NICHT schwul.


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

Schwul? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lol, du denkst immer nur an das Eine!

Dabei wollt ich nur das '^v<>'-Spiel spielen...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. April 2008)

Na dann:

^ muss sich klarer ausdrücken
< guckt gerade RTL
v wird höchstwahrscheinlich Lurock sein


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

^ Hatte Recht...
< Sitzt headbangend am PC
v  Hört den von mir verhassten Nu-Metal


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> ^ Hatte Recht...
> < Sitzt headbangend am PC
> v  Hört den von mir verhassten Nu-Metal



^ hört Musik, mit Stimmen mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann
< hört sehr gerne Nu Metal (Sliptknot und Korn ftw!)
v holt sich einen runter


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

^ Hatte Recht...

< Hört viel lieber:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v  Hat keinen Bart (untrve!)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. April 2008)

^ hat nen Vogel
< hat nen Bart, nur keinen dichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v stinkt


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

^ Hatte Recht...
< Findet er rieche gut
v  Übt jeden Tag 10 Schwanzstützen (bekannt auch aus dem Film "Tenacious D - Pick of Destiny")


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. April 2008)

^ ist schon an den Gestank gewöhnt
< schafft es sogar ohne Hände und Beine
v würde es auch gerne können


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

^ Denkt Unsinn!

< Will es auch können, schafft es aber nicht in 3 Metern höhe das Gleichgewicht zu halten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

v  Hat Männertitten


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. April 2008)

^ lügt
< betrügt
v stielt


----------



## chopi (6. April 2008)

^ hat nicht gedacht,das ich es wäre
<findet die neue sig genial
v findet wird mich wieder wegen meiner rechtschreibung flamen


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

^ Beherrscht keine Rechtschreibung

< Flamet chopi gerne!

v  Ist zu spät!


----------



## chopi (6. April 2008)

^ist zu früh
<mag keine rechtschreibflames
v hat nur eine pobacke


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. April 2008)

^ soll den Mund halten
< denkt sich seinen Teil
v pupst, wenn man es ihm sagt


----------



## chopi (6. April 2008)

^hat immer noch nur eine pobacke
< findet,wir sollten lieber das OOOO spiel spielen
v ist definitiv NICHT meine mutter


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

^ Hat anscheinend Sand in der ******

< Schreibt grad ein Geschichtsreferat

v  Hat die Hosen voll


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. April 2008)

^ kackt im Stehen
< kann es auch, macht es aber nicht
v kackt im Handstand


----------



## chopi (6. April 2008)

^42
<42
v42


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

Was ist ein, auf dem kopf stehende Blondine?


----------



## Xamthys (6. April 2008)

Hallo ihr alle...wie gehts?    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

Nabemd Xamthys,

uns gut und selbst?


----------



## chopi (6. April 2008)

tach xamthys
was ist den nun eine aufm kopf stehende blondine?


----------



## Xamthys (6. April 2008)

Joa...naja muss ja, aber danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> was ist den nun eine aufm kopf stehende blondine?


Eine Brünette...


----------



## Xamthys (6. April 2008)

lol...

Aber was is rot und dreht sich???


----------



## chopi (6. April 2008)

was ist erst lurock,und wenn man den mixer anmacht rot?


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

Xamthys schrieb:


> Aber was is rot und dreht sich???



Keinen Plan...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xamthys (6. April 2008)

Frosch im Mixer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

Ahaaa... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (6. April 2008)

Was ist klein, gelb und dreieckig?

Auch sehr lustig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. April 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Was ist klein, gelb und dreieckig?



Lurocks String.


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lurocks String.


Aaah, jetzt weiß ich wo der hin ist, du Schwein!


----------



## Flapp (6. April 2008)

Nabend^^


----------



## chopi (6. April 2008)

wo wir grad bei geklauter unterwäsche sind,wo ist eigentlich batcatha? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wo wir grad bei geklauter unterwäsche sind,wo ist eigentlich batcatha?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sitzt unter meinem Tisch.

*Hey, nicht beissen*


----------



## chopi (6. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> *Hey, nicht beissen*


http://fremdgehentutweh.de/


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wo wir grad bei geklauter unterwäsche sind,wo ist eigentlich batcatha?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt, ich hab immernoch ihren BH...


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> http://fremdgehentutweh.de/


Fake! Aber kein netter Gedanke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (6. April 2008)

aua 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (6. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> http://fremdgehentutweh.de/


Hmm, sieht bissl nach Fake aus...
aber trotzdem --> *Gesicht schon beim Anblick vor Schmerz verzerr*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> http://fremdgehentutweh.de/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (6. April 2008)

viel spaß noch beim kauen,ich geh off gn8 @all


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

Lol, niemand schreibt mehr was, alle geschockt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (6. April 2008)

hab schon schlimmeres gesehen.


----------



## chopi (6. April 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> hab schon schlimmeres gesehen.


jaja,wir wissens,aber das was dir da unten passiert ist will keiner wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> hab schon schlimmeres gesehen.


Tjo, ich hab maln Video von einem Selbstmörder gesehn, er hat
sich dabei filmen lassen, wie er von 'nem Hochhaus gesprungen ist.
Der Kameramann stand unten, man sieht den Typ von oben runterklatschen,
ein Bein fliegt weg und die Wirbelsäule schießt aus dem Rücken.

Legger, legger, legger!


----------



## LónêWòlf (6. April 2008)

Schließ von dir nicht auf andere Chopi.

Ich gug mal weiter Akte X vielleicht sehe ich ja deine Kindheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schon mal gesehen wie sich jemand den Hals selbst aufschlitzt? bis auf die Wirbelsäule? ich ja.


----------



## Flapp (6. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tjo, ich hab maln Video von einem Selbstmörder gesehn, er hat
> sich dabei filmen lassen, wie er von 'nem Hochhaus gesprungen ist.
> Der Kameramann stand unten, man sieht den Typ von oben runterklatschen,
> ein Bein fliegt weg und die Wirbelsäule schießt aus dem Rücken.
> ...



zeigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> zeigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich guck mal, müsste es noch auf einem USB-Stick haben, nachdem
ichs mit der Mail bekommen habe, musste ichs natürlich Jedem zeigen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (6. April 2008)

nein danke kein Bedarf


----------



## mayaku (6. April 2008)

Ich habe mal Florian Silbereisen im Fernsehen gesehen.
Aber länger als 34 Sekunden konnte ich einfach nicht hinsehen!
Habe ich jetzt gewonnen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Guten Abend auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (6. April 2008)

wer/was ist das?


----------



## Flapp (6. April 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> wer/was ist das?



OMFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

Nabemd mayaku,

der Typ ist schon ziemlich brutal, aber für den 1. Preis reicht das glaub ich nicht....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. April 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> wer/was ist das?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verarscht bei Switch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayaku (6. April 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jetzt kann ich nicht schlafen heute Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (6. April 2008)

Ah ok, musste den schon zwei Stunden zu sehen (Uroma), P.S. Kennt ihr Knorkator?


----------



## Lurock (6. April 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> P.S. Kennt ihr Knorkator?


Klar, wer nicht?!


----------



## mayaku (6. April 2008)

Kennt ihr den?
Der schlägt den Florian S. fast noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (7. April 2008)

glaub mir die meisten kennen Knorkator nicht.

Edit: Nö.

P.S. Ich bin pennen.


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> glaub mir die meisten kennen Knorkator nicht.


Dann ham se was verpasst...



LónêWòlf schrieb:


> P.S. Ich bin pennen.


Ciao...


----------



## mayaku (7. April 2008)

Gute Nacht!

Aber ich kenne Knorkator auch....denk ich...*kurz mal googeln*

Ja, die kenn' ich.


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

So leer hier...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayaku (7. April 2008)

Ich fülle mal den Thread mit eingebildeten Freunden...


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

Ich mach mit!

Das hier, ist mein imaginärer Freund Kalle! *vorstell*


----------



## mayaku (7. April 2008)

Ooh, freut mich Dich kennen zu lernen, Kalle!
Hier, das ist Fred, mein imaginärer Freund Nr.87-b.


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

Lol, 2 MMOG-Zocker in einem einsamen Forum, welche sich ihre imaginären Freunde vorstellen, gehts noch ärmer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayaku (7. April 2008)

Ich telefoniere dabei und packe Dateien zusammen...ich habe eine Entschuldigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich muss jetzt auch mal schlafen...NACHTI!
Ich lass Dir Fred da...


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

Gn8!..........


Naja, da hier anscheinend eh nichts mehr los ist, verschwinde ich auch mal, Ciao!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. April 2008)

Ciao!

Und nu?


----------



## Littleheroe (7. April 2008)

noch wer da?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. April 2008)

Jo ich, ich les aber grade im WoW Forum.


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

Nabend...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nabend...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du wagst es um 20:56 zu posten...?


----------



## riesentrolli (7. April 2008)

ahoi erdenwürmer


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Du wagst es um 20:56 zu posten...?


Ja, ich darf das...!

@riesentrolli
Nabend mein Schnuggiputzelchen!


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Moin @ all


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

Namd Blümchen


----------



## Andî39 (7. April 2008)

MöP 

Mir ist langweilig


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd Blümchen


Hallo Postcount Riese XD
Und was gibts neues?


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Andî39 schrieb:


> MöP
> 
> Mir ist langweilig


Mach was dagegen (Spielen,Schlafen,Putzen,Kochen,Fernsehen usw)


----------



## riesentrolli (7. April 2008)

bin grad dabei meinem system nen vista skin zu verpassen. was macht ihr so?


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Und was gibts neues?


Nichts Nennenswertes....


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was macht ihr so?


Fleißig downloaden!


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Fleißig downloaden!


Was lädst den tolles?


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was macht ihr so?


Schau mirn paar alte filme an und weil das so gammlig ist schreib ich hier


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

MUHAHAHA 
DER TEUFEL IST HIER UM EUER ARMSEELIGES LEBEN ZU BEENDEN!
VERBRENNT ZU ASCHE UND ZERFALLT ZU STAUB IHR UNWÜRDIGEN KREATUREN!
oder ganz einfach Post nummer 666 XD


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Was lädst den tolles?


2 Filme und Musik die euch nicht gefällt.


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 2 Filme und Musik die euch nicht gefällt.


woher willst wissen welche Musik hier gefällt und welche nicht?
Sach einfach mal was du lädst


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> woher willst wissen welche Musik hier gefällt und welche nicht?
> Sach einfach mal was du lädst


Ich weiß es. Und nein, ich werde keine Bands nennen.


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Lurock... wer hat dich den überredet deine Signatur auch für Frauen anzupassen???


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Lurock... wer hat dich den überredet deine Signatur auch für Frauen anzupassen???


Ich will jetzt keinen Namen nennen, aber sie meinte sie hätte Flachland,
also war ich so gütig und hab ihr ne Chance gegeben...


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich weiß es. Und nein, ich werde keine Bands nennen.


Schlümpfentechno?
Tokio Hotel?
Bro´sis?
oder was kann so schlimm sein???


----------



## riesentrolli (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt keinen Namen nennen, aber sie meinte sie hätte Flachland,
> also war ich so gütig und hab ihr ne Chance gegeben...


minas is ne frau? mit titten?


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt keinen Namen nennen, aber sie meinte sie hätte Flachland,
> also war ich so gütig und hab ihr ne Chance gegeben...


Du bist ja so ein Frauenfreund/versteher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> minas is ne frau? mit titten?


Naja, er wollte halt welche...



humanflower schrieb:


> Du bist ja so ein Frauenfreund/versteher!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tjo, so bin ich halt.... B-/


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. April 2008)

laaaangweilig!!!
achja: titel und signatur von lurock warn vorher besser fand ich


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> laaaangweilig!!!


/sign... voll öde


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

Seit ihr eigentlich bei last.fm?


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Seit ihr eigentlich bei last.fm?


Nein binsch net


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. April 2008)

uä? last.fm
is mir neu


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

Aha, dacht ich mir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. April 2008)

jupp alles gesoxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xamthys (7. April 2008)

Einen wunderschönen guten abend allerseits....


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

Namd Xammi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. April 2008)

geil! 
was hörstn für musik?

@riesentrolli
das merk ich mir


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. April 2008)

geil! 
was hörstn für musik?


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Wenn meinst?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. April 2008)

wen? oder wenn?
und wenn "wen?" dann: wen meinst DU?


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

@Radiaktivman... was meintest du mit "Geil welche Musik"


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. April 2008)

ich hatte lurock gefragt was für musik er hört weil lastfm ist son musikanhörkram


----------



## riesentrolli (7. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> ich hatte lurock gefragt was für musik er hört weil lastfm ist son musikanhörkram


so nsbm dreck -.-


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. April 2008)

nsbm sagt mir nix


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Mir auch nicht...


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> nsbm sagt mir nix


Unwichtig, musste net kennen!


----------



## riesentrolli (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Unwichtig, musste net kennen!


und solltest du nich hören. zumindest imao


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. April 2008)

oh em ge!
dann google ich eben mal

edit:
o.O neonazistische strömung innerhalb der black metal subkultur


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

National Socialist Black Metal (NSBM) ist eine Bezeichnung für neonazistische Strömungen innerhalb der Black-Metal-Subkultur
Quelle:Wikipedia.de


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> und solltest du nich hören. zumindest imao


Da geb ich dir recht! Sollte niemand hören, das schadet nur und wenn man ein sanftes Gemüt hat; viel Spaß mit Linksextremen!


----------



## riesentrolli (7. April 2008)

ich sehe worauf das hinausläuft und halte lieber die fresse


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich sehe worauf das hinausläuft und halte lieber die fresse


Ich folge deinem Beispiel, wir ham die Ergebnisse ja beide schon mal im Postkasten gehabt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Jungs... soweit ich mitbekommen hab hattet ihr schon Stress wegen dieser Diskussion also lasst es lieber... jedem das seine und fertig


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. April 2008)

linksextreme?...hmm...neee
aber ok themawechsel


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

über was unterhalten wir uns jetzt?


----------



## riesentrolli (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich folge deinem Beispiel, wir ham die Ergebnisse ja beide schon mal im Postkasten gehabt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


post? nö. ich habs aus dem thread selbst erfahren. gemeldet hat zam sich bei mir nie


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> post? nö. ich habs aus dem thread selbst erfahren. gemeldet hat zam sich bei mir nie


Echt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ooh, dann bin ich einzigartig... >.< Worauf ich gerne verzichten würde!


----------



## Zorkal (7. April 2008)

Lurock du bist nicht ernsthaft 17,oder?:S


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

linksextrem is wenigstens besser als rechtsextrem...

auch wenn beides eigentlcih dumm is...


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> linksextrem is wenigstens besser als rechtsextrem...
> 
> auch wenn beides eigentlcih dumm is...


Meine Rede!


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> linksextrem is wenigstens besser als rechtsextrem...
> 
> auch wenn beides eigentlcih dumm is...


Lasst doch einfach das Thema Politik XD


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Lasst doch einfach das Thema Politik XD


Du sagst es!


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du sagst es!


man wechselst du schnell die meinung..


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> man wechselst du schnell die meinung..


Habsch was net mitbekommen?


----------



## Zidinjo (7. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer weiter so Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> man wechselst du schnell die meinung..


Ich änder meine Meinung selten, wenn ich sie mir einmal gebildet habe.
Aber was anderes behaupten kann ich immer...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. April 2008)

okay cut the crap 
@ich wäre dafür dass du deinen titel wieder in "krank!" änderst das war irgendwie besser. kurz und knackig und so weiter


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Zidinjo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> immer weiter so Werbung
> ...


Für was?


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Für was?



für mich^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> @ich wäre dafür dass du deinen titel wieder in "krank!" änderst das war irgendwie besser. kurz und knackig und so weiter


Ja, ich finde auch so hat es sich besser angehört, aber im Moment bin ich zu faul...


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

@Charly
Lass mich Raten mit deinem Userpic willst du eine Meinung vertreten und fandest Chuck Norris dafür passend?........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, ich finde auch so hat es sich besser angehört, aber im Moment bin ich zu faul...


Ich fand Krank auch um längen besser XD


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. April 2008)

geht mir ähnlich
desshalb werd ich mich jetz auch mal aufs ohr haun

eine geruhsame nacht euch allen^^


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> geht mir ähnlich
> desshalb werd ich mich jetz auch mal aufs ohr haun
> 
> eine geruhsame nacht euch allen^^


Gn8 und so


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> @Charly
> Lass mich Raten mit deinem Userpic willst du eine Meinung vertreten und fandest Chuck Norris dafür passend?........
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie du wieder dadrauf kommst.. erstaunlich^^..


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

Was macht ihrn grad so?


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> wie du wieder dadrauf kommst.. erstaunlich^^..


Ich behalt meine Meinung einfach mal für mich XD


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was macht ihrn grad so?


spamen und du^^


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was macht ihrn grad so?


Ich zieh mir zum zichsten mal Constantin rein... und da ich denn auswendig kenne chat ich nebenher


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> spamen und du^^



Chatten, bloggen und zocken.


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Chatten, bloggen und zocken.


was kann man dann so nebenher zocken?


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> was kann man dann so nebenher zocken?



du weißt nich wo er dran rumspielt *räusper*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> was kann man dann so nebenher zocken?


Ich versteck mich im Gebüsch, wechsel das Fenster blogge/chatte und wenn ich Schritte höre wechsel ich wieder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich versteck mich im Gebüsch, wechsel das Fenster blogge/chatte und wenn ich Schritte höre wechsel ich wieder...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das mach ich auch teilweise... nur die Kollegen der wow gilde hams nie verstanden das man in ner Raidpause mal Cs 1.6 zockt XD


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> das mach ich auch teilweise... nur die Kollegen der wow gilde hams nie verstanden das man in ner Raidpause mal Cs 1.6 zockt XD


löl..... aber man kann auch wow zocken.. als magier immer pyro caten.. da hat man 8sek hier was reinzuschreiben xd


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> löl..... aber man kann auch wow zocken.. als magier immer pyro caten.. da hat man 8sek hier was reinzuschreiben xd


Das sind dann die Leute mit den Movement skills... "aus dem Feuer/Strahl/Wasser usw"....ups bin tot


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Das sind dann die Leute mit den Movement skills... "aus dem Feuer/Strahl/Wasser usw"....ups bin tot


mhh aber zwischen 2mobgruppen kann man da shconmal afk desktop sein... bis im ts geschriehen wird wo bleibt das sheep..., aber sonst bin ihc immer konzentriert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> mhh aber zwischen 2mobgruppen kann man da shconmal afk desktop sein... bis im ts geschriehen wird wo bleibt das sheep..., aber sonst bin ihc immer konzentriert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


XD eine halbe Afk/Kekse/Portal/Unsinn Maschiene (frei nach Barlow) ^^


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> "Laaaaaaaangweilig!" - Homer J. Simpson


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

So heftige Langeweile?


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> So heftige Langeweile?


Joa, ich hab meine Gegner alle verjagt und im Single-Player-Modus hat das Spiel nur 3 lvl... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Joa, ich hab meine Gegner alle verjagt und im Single-Player-Modus hat das Spiel nur 3 lvl...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was zockst denn?


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> XD eine halbe Afk/Kekse/Portal/Unsinn Maschiene (frei nach Barlow) ^^


jop.. das macht mal spaß.... mehr als... z.b. rumnörgler.... xD
naja und trotz dieser technik komm ich bei gruul immer beim dmg auf platz ähm so ca 3^^?


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Was zockst denn?


Ds gefällt euch eh nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

ich bemerke ich hinke euch von er schnellig keit hinterher xD


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ds gefällt euch eh nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das zockt er xD


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ds gefällt euch eh nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


FÄNGT DAS SCHON WIEDER AN? XD


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh ja.... jetzt stellt sich mir die frage woher der screenshot?


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> FÄNGT DAS SCHON WIEDER AN? XD


Glaub mir, es ist so wie ich es sage! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Glaub mir, es ist so wie ich es sage!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Boah mach doch einfach den Mund aus und entscheid das nicht für mich XD


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> ahh ja.... jetzt stellt sich mir die frage woher der screenshot?


aus unseren gildenforum^^
hat da jemand anderes unter: "so sieht wow ab 2.4  aus" gepostet^^


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

dooooooooooooooopppppppppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllll
lllllppppppppppppppppppppppppooooooooooooooooooooooooossssssssssssssssssssssstttt
ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Boah mach doch einfach den Mund aus und entscheid das nicht für mich XD


Ich sage, was ich denke.
Und in dieser Beziehung habe ich, mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit, Recht!


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> dooooooooooooooopppppppppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllll
> lllllppppppppppppppppppppppppooooooooooooooooooooooooossssssssssssssssssssssstttt
> ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


Den ich gerade beantworten wollte XD
aber bei solchen vorschlägen bin ich froh keine Gilde mit HP mehr zu haben


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich sage, was ich denke.
> Und in dieser Beziehung habe ich, mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit, Recht!


Dann sag einfach was du zockst und ich sage dir dann ob sich deine vorraussagen bestätigt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Den ich gerade beantworten wollte XD
> aber bei solchen vorschlägen bin ich froh keine Gilde mit HP mehr zu haben


nene wir sind ne gute gilde... dreht sich alles nur um spaß und freundschaft und nich um immer raiden zu gehn und so...^^


----------



## Xamthys (7. April 2008)

Ich spiel call of duty 4...sonst auch noch wer?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> nene wir sind ne gute gilde... dreht sich alles nur um spaß und freundschaft und nich um immer raiden zu gehn und so...^^


jo meine hatte sich aufgelöst seitdem nur noch fungilde mit 3 membern



Xamthys schrieb:


> Ich spiel call of duty 4...sonst auch noch wer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich nicht


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Dann sag einfach was du zockst und ich sage dir dann ob sich deine vorraussagen bestätigt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

Xamthys schrieb:


> Ich spiel call of duty 4...sonst auch noch wer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...................
ich spiel gerne an anderen sachen rum.. aber da das forum ja nich +16 is lass ich das mal...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (7. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn da noch ein n dran kommt, hast du mich gefunden^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/8651/36026827sy5.jpg


Lol! Sehr geil!


----------



## Xamthys (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> nö^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ok ^^


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

Xamthys schrieb:


> ok ^^


und ich meine nicht an mir! ^^


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nö.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na dann lass es



CharlySteven schrieb:


> nö^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Uhii du pöser du



Zorkal schrieb:


> http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/8651/36026827sy5.jpg


Hammergeil XD


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> ich spiel gerne an anderen sachen rum.. aber da das forum ja nich +16 is lass ich das mal...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tzz, hier haben schon Sachen stattgefunden... Wenn du wüsstest...


----------



## Xamthys (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> und ich meine nicht an mir! ^^


aha...viel spaß dabei ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> und ich meine nicht an mir! ^^


Merke: Auch aufblasbare Freundinen brauchen liebe!


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Merke: Auch aufblasbare Freundinen brauchen liebe!


so aufblassbar is die nich... hab ich noch nich probiert.... hat ja mehrere öffnungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> so aufblassbar is die nich... hab ich noch nich probiert.... hat ja mehrere öffnungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Woher wusste ich das soetwas kommt...achja... probieren geht über studieren!


----------



## Xamthys (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> so aufblassbar is die nich... hab ich noch nich probiert.... hat ja mehrere öffnungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Steck lieber nicht überall die nase rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Woher wusste ich das soetwas kommt...achja... probieren geht über studieren!


lass mich raten.. du spielst prister xD^^

mhh muss ich mal probieren.. mal gucken was passiert xD


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> lass mich raten.. du spielst prister xD^^
> 
> mhh muss ich mal probieren.. mal gucken was passiert xD


falsch geraten
ich weis was passiert... aber ich sags dir nicht XD


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> falsch geraten
> ich weis was passiert... aber ich sags dir nicht XD


Tauren druide? du pflügst blumen?


----------



## Xamthys (7. April 2008)

gute nacht allerseits  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

Gn8 Xamthys


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> Tauren druide? du pflügst blumen?



Probiers weiter... ich spiel doch keine Milchkuh XD



Xamthys schrieb:


> gute nacht allerseits
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gn8


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

xD gnome hexenmeister omg..... die sind doch fsat noch kleiner als die wichtel....

wurdest du eigentlich schonmla mit einen wichtel verwechselt?


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> xD gnome hexenmeister omg..... die sind doch fsat noch kleiner als die wichtel....
> 
> wurdest du eigentlich schonmla mit einen wichtel verwechselt?


Nein nicht wirklich...schon mal nen Wichtel mit Rosa Haaren gesehen?
Ausserdem...lass die Gnomenwitze


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Nein nicht wirklich...schon mal nen Wichtel mit Rosa Haaren gesehen?
> Ausserdem...lass die Gnomenwitze


mhhh auch noch rosa... omg... was hast du da geraucht als du den erstellt ahst *zZzZz* xD


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> mhhh auch noch rosa... omg... was hast du da geraucht als du den erstellt ahst *zZzZz* xD


Schon mal auf den namen geachtet? das dürfte alles erklären


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

man bekommt wegen wodka rosa harre xD


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nee aber man erstellt einfach einen niedlichen Gnom XD


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bwahahahahaa! Owned!


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bwahahahahaa! Owned!


Rofl... das nenn ich mal geowned...diese pisser


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

http://www.humanflower.justgotowned.com/


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> http://www.humanflower.justgotowned.com/


DAS


IST


SCHLECHT!


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

http://www.charlysteven.justgotowned.com/

DAS


IST


ES


AUCH!


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> DAS
> IST
> SCHLECHT!


is ja auch nich von mir^^


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> is ja auch nich von mir^^


puhh hast dich ja gerade nochmal gerettet... ich geh mal eine Rauchen...obwohl.... nee am arsch draussen schneits... ich bleib drinnen


----------



## chopi (7. April 2008)

so bin auch noch paar min da,hi


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> puhh hast dich ja gerade nochmal gerettet... ich geh mal eine Rauchen...obwohl.... nee am arsch draussen schneits... ich bleib drinnen


omg schnee... ich hasse schnee (wohnte 16jahre lang aufm berg... 850m+) da lag das fast halbe jahr schnee o.O


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so bin auch noch paar min da,hi


bin neu hier.. kannst du dihc mir öffentlich vorstellen?^^


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so bin auch noch paar min da,hi


moin Milchtüte wie gehts?


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> omg schnee... ich hasse schnee (wohnte 16jahre lang aufm berg... 850m+) da lag das fast halbe jahr schnee o.O


Selbstmord?
Strick?
nee das wär nix für mich...


----------



## chopi (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> bin neu hier.. kannst du dihc mir öffentlich vorstellen?^^


ich bin der typ,der an sich ganz ok ist,aber von allen als der aus gewählt wurde,der geflamed und verarscht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich bin der typ,der an sich ganz ok ist,aber von allen als der aus gewählt wurde,der geflamed und verarscht wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


soll ich jetz eine flasche mitleid aufmachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich bin der typ,der an sich ganz ok ist,aber von allen als der aus gewählt wurde,der geflamed und verarscht wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nee stimmt doch garnicht... wir nennen ihn nur Milchtüte aber ansonsten flamed hier doch keiner oder? XD


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> soll ich jetz eine flasche mitleid aufmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kommt drauf an wieviel % drin ist


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wieviel % drin ist



ne hab keine flaschen mehr.... glaube aber tüten sind noch da
 oder dosen^^


----------



## chopi (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> moin Milchtüte wie gehts?


bin ziemlich genervt...2rl freunde sind nu zusammen in ne gilde gegangen und wollte dann auch gerade in die gilde,die brauchten noch healdudus,ich wollte seit längerem auf heal umskillen
hat also alles gepasst
fast 400g fürn stoff-healsetausgegeben (und n paar zerqutschte für grüne ringe und nen grünen stein)
...
der platz wurde in der zwischenzeit vergeben... ich dachte die sagen da was dagegen,aber...


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> bin ziemlich genervt...2rl freunde sind nu zusammen in ne gilde gegangen und wollte dann auch gerade in die gilde,die brauchten noch healdudus,ich wollte seit längerem auf heal umskillen
> hat also alles gepasst
> fast 400g fürn stoff-healsetausgegeben (und n paar zerqutschte für grüne ringe und nen grünen stein)
> ...
> der platz wurde in der zwischenzeit vergeben... ich dachte die sagen da was dagegen,aber...


LOL also 400g fürn Arsch und deine jungs ham nicht mal was dagegen gesagt?
Bitter...
Zum Glück muss man einen Warlock fast nicht neu Eqipen nach dem Umskillen....


----------



## chopi (7. April 2008)

ich geh off,noch n bissl DS im bett zocken


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich geh off,noch n bissl DS im bett zocken


Nacht "Teddybär"


----------



## chopi (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Nacht "Teddybär"


achstimmt ja oÔ muss ich ja auh noch abändern...
morgen sportfest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss man nichts machen
naja bye


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> LOL also 400g fürn Arsch und deine jungs ham nicht mal was dagegen gesagt?
> Bitter...
> Zum Glück muss man einen Warlock fast nicht neu Eqipen nach dem Umskillen....


ähm... naja^^ "fast"

es gibt auch Zaubertemposets und so...

naja als mage muss man auch fast nie neue sachen hollen.. ausser wenn man von feuer auf eis umskillt oder so xD aber da ich nich die zauberfeuerrobe oder anderes besitzte geht mir das am ""a-A" vorbei


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

Gn8 chopi!


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

Klar... aber wenn du auf Destru umgeskillst brauchst du kein Zaubertempo...
ebenso brauchst du kein Crit^^

Ganz anders als beim Destru... ist immer eine Sache welche Stats jetzt wichtig sind

Achja... mit Sheepern kenn ich mich leider net aus^^


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Klar... aber wenn du auf Destru umgeskillst brauchst du kein Zaubertempo...
> ebenso brauchst du kein Crit^^
> 
> Ganz anders als beim Destru... ist immer eine Sache welche Stats jetzt wichtig sind
> ...


ich mich auch nich mit gs stellern....

nur ein rf von mir spielt einen und der trägt gerade zaubertemposachen^^ und die hälfte t5 oder irgendwie... ka xD


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

jetzt könnt ich natürlich sagen GS-steller ist falsch es müsste SS-steller heissen...(soulstone-seelenstein) aber das könnte man ja falsch verstehen...muhaha
Achja hab deinen letzten blogeintrag gelesen... ich bin froh das du nicht auf meinem server zockst XD


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> jetzt könnt ich natürlich sagen GS-steller ist falsch es müsste SS-steller heissen...(soulstone-seelenstein) aber das könnte man ja falsch verstehen...muhaha
> Achja hab deinen letzten blogeintrag gelesen... ich bin froh das du nicht auf meinem server zockst XD


ich bin auhc kein ally^^

und wie kann man sihc meinen geistigen dünschiss durchlesen <.<


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> ich bin auhc kein ally^^
> 
> und wie kann man sihc meinen geistigen dünschiss durchlesen <.<


Klick auf den Link in meiner Signatur und du weisst es...muhaha


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Klick auf den Link in meiner Signatur und du weisst es...muhaha


wenn ich viel lesen muss schalte ich mein gehirn ab... is auch in der schule so.. sowas wie ein "alarm", da ich mein gehirn nich mehr als 10% belasten darf xD


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> wenn ich viel lesen muss schalte ich mein gehirn ab... is auch in der schule so.. sowas wie ein "alarm", da ich mein gehirn nich mehr als 10% belasten darf xD


würd mich stressen XD


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> würd mich stressen XD


wat 10%.. ok manche schalten schon ab wenn sie "schule" oder "lernen" oder "denken" höhren...

ich bin da ganz anders...

ich höhre gar nicht erst zu xD


----------



## humanflower (7. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> wat 10%.. ok manche schalten schon ab wenn sie "schule" oder "lernen" oder "denken" höhren...
> 
> ich bin da ganz anders...
> 
> ich höhre gar nicht erst zu xD


sag jetzt bitte nicht du bist auch noch Stolz drauf....


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> sag jetzt bitte nicht du bist auch noch Stolz drauf....


wat hast du gesagt? ich hab dir gerade gar ncih zugehört...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das war ironisch gemeint^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bohr langsam wirds langweilig... niemand mehr on zum quatschen -.-"

und morgen wieder früh raus... ich will ändlihc urlaub ham!


----------



## CharlySteven (8. April 2008)

ich wünsche einen schönen dienstag morgen^^


----------



## humanflower (8. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> wat hast du gesagt? ich hab dir gerade gar ncih zugehört...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denn hät ich auch gerne... by the Way ich geh Pennen muss um halb 6 wieder raus XD
baba


----------



## CharlySteven (8. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Denn hät ich auch gerne... by the Way ich geh Pennen muss um halb 6 wieder raus XD
> baba


ui.. ich erst 2stunden später xD... na dann hau rein!^^


----------



## mayaku (8. April 2008)

Drück mal einem Nazi eine Broschüre von "Yellow Strom" in die Hand und sag: "Wechsel doch zu Yellow Strom, ist viel besser als White Power!" 

...Ideen kommen einen um die Uhrzeit Oo


----------



## CharlySteven (8. April 2008)

mayaku schrieb:


> Drück mal einem Nazi eine Broschüre von "Yellow Strom" in die Hand und sag: "Wechsel doch zu Yellow Strom, ist viel besser als White Power!"
> 
> ...Ideen kommen einen um die Uhrzeit Oo


löööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööl
ein scheiß xD
------------------

jap er konnte autobahnenbauen das wollen wir nicht verleugnen...
aber für welchen preis^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayaku (8. April 2008)

BWAHAHAHAHA!!

Die Witze werden immer merkwürdiger hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (8. April 2008)

so allen die noch wach sind wünschi ich noch eine gute nacht^^

ich hau mich aufs ohr..


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

Gn8 Charly


----------



## Bankchar (8. April 2008)

Mir ist total langweilig..kennt einer ne gute beschäftigung ?


----------



## m3o91 (8. April 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Mir ist total langweilig..kennt einer ne gute beschäftigung ?




alle deine tasten von der tastatur abmachen,
und ohne hilfe irgendwie wieder richtig zusammenstellen .. ( ohne bilder oder ein zweite tastatur)


----------



## mayaku (8. April 2008)

...man wird doch wohl seine Tastatur auswendig können? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...wobei...ich glaube ich würde ,. und - vertauschen. Vielleicht auch noch + und #


----------



## Bankchar (8. April 2008)

Bin atm zu faul die Tastatur auseinander - und dann wieder zusammen zu bauen^^ Habt ihr noch andere vorschläge ?^^


----------



## GerriG (8. April 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Bin atm zu faul die Tastatur auseinander - und dann wieder zusammen zu bauen^^ Habt ihr noch andere vorschläge ?^^



www.isnichwahr.de 
oder so ^^
Oder einfach was lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wirkt manchmal echte wunder :O


----------



## CharlySteven (8. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. April 2008)

rofl


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. April 2008)

looool geil
hat einer bei uns auch mal gemacht^^


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

Das Bild ist sowas von uuuralt...


----------



## CharlySteven (8. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das Bild ist sowas von uuuralt...


das is kein bild das is ein foto!

(jaja schade wer zu tief in die spielewelt versinkt...)


----------



## Tahult (8. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das Bild ist sowas von uuuralt...



Wir haben trotzdem gelacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nabend an alle.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das Bild ist sowas von uuuralt...


danke ich wollts grad schon lustig finden


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. April 2008)

kack doch drauf wie alt das ist
ich bitt dich das spielt doch keine rolle

nabend


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> das is kein bild das is ein foto!
> 
> (jaja schade wer zu tief in die spielewelt versinkt...)


Bild ist der Überbegriff, darunter fallen:

Gemälde
Zeichnung
Computergrafik
optische Abbildung
Projektion (Optik)
Fotografie
Metapher
Bild (Mathematik)
Abbild
Bildkarte

Also, wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## riesentrolli (8. April 2008)

bringt ma n bissl wind in unsere last.fm gruppe. ich bin da so einsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. April 2008)

last.fm? ich kenns immernoch nich^^


----------



## riesentrolli (8. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

Ich winde mal kurz durch... *Tab wechsel*


----------



## Mondfunke (8. April 2008)

nabend ihr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

Nabend Du...


----------



## riesentrolli (8. April 2008)

hi und so


----------



## Mondfunke (8. April 2008)

hmm.. irgendwie find ich deine signatur.. schrecklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

Mondfunke schrieb:


> hmm.. irgendwie find ich deine signatur.. schrecklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Platzangst?


@trolli
Ich hab den Wind abgeliefert...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. April 2008)

okay jetzt weiß ich was es ist...


----------



## riesentrolli (8. April 2008)

ich wollte halt nur erst ma noch was dazu packen. wenn ich das album endlich hab (hoffentlich morgen!!!!) werd ich die alte wieder rauskramen


----------



## Mondfunke (8. April 2008)

platzangst? hmmm... *g* ne... aber.. ach.. egal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich wollte halt nur erst ma noch was dazu packen. wenn ich das album endlich hab (hoffentlich morgen!!!!) werd ich die alte wieder rauskramen


achso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hm..joa


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

*alte Löwenzahn-Melodie summ*


----------



## riesentrolli (8. April 2008)

der neue kerl da is übrigens plöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der neue kerl da is übrigens plöd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, die armen Kinder... Allein schon seine Art... So wannabe-witzig....
Peter Lustig war 100x besser! "Klingt komisch, ist aber so!"


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. April 2008)

@riesentrolli
meinst du mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
falls ja hoff ich mal das das nicht allzu ernst gemeint war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. April 2008)

auch wenn der alte sack kinder gehasst hat, er war soo viel besser. und der neue nervt mich mit seiner ständigen sport propaganda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> @riesentrolli
> meinst du mich?
> 
> 
> ...


wenn du dieser dämliche kerl bist ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> auch wenn der alte sack kinder gehasst hat, er war soo viel besser. und der neue nervt mich mit seiner ständigen sport propaganda
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap, Peter war einfach kuhler! Peter ist Kult!


----------



## Tahult (8. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, die armen Kinder... Allein schon seine Art... So wannabe-witzig....
> Peter Lustig war 100x besser! "Klingt komisch, ist aber so!"



Im November 2002 sagte Peter Lustig in einem Interview mit der Stuttgarter Zeitung:

    „Und ich kann gut mit Kindern umgehen. Vielleicht weil ich ihnen sage: Ich nehme dich so wie du bist, du mich aber bitte auch, und so kommen wir gut klar. Sicher, Kinder stören und sind klebrig, na und? Das wissen die doch selbst. Und natürlich stören sie, sie haben aber auch ganz andere Ansprüche und die haben sie mit Recht. (…) Nur in der Sendung möchte ich sie nicht, mit Kindern zu drehen ist anstrengend und sie gehören einfach nicht vor die Kamera. Das ist Quälerei, immer. (…) Aber das ist eigentlich nix für Kinder. Wieso, fragen sie, wieso soll ich das noch einmal machen, war doch gut? Nein, da war der Ton, und dies und jenes, los, noch einmal. Und dann sollen sie auch noch Gesichter dazu schneiden. Nee.“

Die Bild am Sonntag interviewte Lustig daraufhin telefonisch und veröffentlichte folgende aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene Zitate: „Die (Kinder) sollen die Sendung gucken und dabei ihren Spaß haben. Aber ich mag sie da nicht um mich herumhaben. Ich bin wie alle Erwachsenen der Meinung, Kinder sind entweder klebrig oder sie stören oder sind laut. Ich bin kein Kinderonkel, das ist ein Missverständnis.“ Der Text erschien unter der Überschrift „Peter Lustig: Ich kann Kinder nicht leiden“. Die Boulevard-Zeitung Hamburger Morgenpost druckte daraufhin: „Peter Lustig: Ich mag keine Kinder“.

In einer internen Stellungnahme für das ZDF bestritt Lustig, diese Aussagen gemacht zu haben. Er habe lediglich erwähnt, Kinder bei der Arbeit als störend zu empfinden.

Quelle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

Er war trotzdem der Bessere!


----------



## riesentrolli (8. April 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> [...] Ich nehme dich so wie du bist, du mich aber bitte auch, und so kommen wir gut klar.[...]


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tahult (8. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Er war trotzdem der Bessere!


/sign


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

Nichts los hier... tzzz...


----------



## riesentrolli (8. April 2008)

eiskalt kombiniert


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> eiskalt kombiniert


Tjo, so bin ich...


----------



## CharlySteven (8. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bringt ma n bissl wind in unsere last.fm gruppe. ich bin da so einsam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bin ja drinne^^


@trolli alleine?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## riesentrolli (8. April 2008)

aber du machst da nix

und ja ich bin alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> und ja ich bin alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Soll ich dich holen kommen?


----------



## riesentrolli (8. April 2008)

nein nicht du


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein nicht du



Ooohh... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (8. April 2008)

Moinsen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. April 2008)

Ihr Pimmel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

Moin Blümchen


----------



## humanflower (8. April 2008)

Was geht ab bei euch?


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

VöBu, du wolltest doch von den Drogen wegkommen oder nicht?!


----------



## humanflower (8. April 2008)

DROGEN WO???? 
Lasst mal probieren!!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> VöBu, du wolltest doch von den Drogen wegkommen oder nicht?!



Bin ich doch. Und nun spreche ich nurnoch die Wahrheit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (8. April 2008)

Naja egal muss für Morgen noch was ernen also bis denne leutz


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. April 2008)

Nacht.


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

Nüscht mehr los hier... Auf G'nossen, jetzt wird gespammt!


----------



## Realcynn (8. April 2008)

nahacht^^


----------



## CharlySteven (8. April 2008)

ne ich bin gerade sklaven heroic.. und dannach tdm heroic... also hab ihc nich so viel zeit^^


----------



## riesentrolli (8. April 2008)

gl und hf charly

bin dann auch ma wech


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

Jetzt haunse alle ab.... Gn8...


----------



## CharlySteven (8. April 2008)

xD naja ^^


----------



## CharlySteven (8. April 2008)

cucu trolli^^


----------



## rEdiC (8. April 2008)

Boom Boom Boom Boom *feier*


----------



## Dargun (8. April 2008)

na noch wer da in diesem wunderbaren topic? ^^


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

Ich bin jetzt weg, Ciao.


----------



## chopi (8. April 2008)

ich bin dann mal weg,mal sehen wie lange ich als baum durchhalte


----------



## CharlySteven (9. April 2008)

bin auch mal weg alle die noch on sind...

GEHT SCHLAFEN IS ES MITTEN IN DER NACHT!!

xD   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. April 2008)

man ich wollte doch mal eher ins bett...
gn8


----------



## K0l0ss (9. April 2008)

Nabend Mädels. Nach einer Woche Pause bin ich auch mal wieder da.


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

Namd K0l0ss


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Ich wünsch dann auch mal einen angenehmen guten Abend!


----------



## Andî39 (9. April 2008)

Hoi @ all !


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Andî39 schrieb:


> Hoi @ all !


Jo servus


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

Und, Dudes, wie war euer Tag?


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Und, Dudes, wie war euer Tag?


Anstrengend... wie imemr XD
selbst?


----------



## K0l0ss (9. April 2008)

Ganz ok, und deiner?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. April 2008)

einen wunderschönen guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> einen wunderschönen guten abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Servus Radioaktiver mann


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

Naja ging so, wie immer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe aber in den letzten Tagen ein bisschen Musik gedownloadet und auch gekauft, sodass ich mittlweile bei 92GB bin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. April 2008)

92gb O.o kacke
ich hab gradma so 20


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Naja ging so, wie immer...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hock nur bei 45.... hab aber auch nur ne 250er Platte... allso immerhin ein drittel


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. April 2008)

ihr seid ja krass


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> ihr seid ja krass


Ich höre (soweit mir möglich) 24 std am Tag Musik... ich brauch das sonst klappt bei mir nichts... sozusagen als Soundtrack^^ und da brauch ich nunmal abwechslung


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ich höre (soweit mir möglich) 24 std am Tag Musik... ich brauch das sonst klappt bei mir nichts... sozusagen als Soundtrack^^ und da brauch ich nunmal abwechslung


Geht mir genauso, wenn ich zu Hause bin, läuft immer Musik!


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso, wenn ich zu Hause bin, läuft immer Musik!


und ansonsten muss mein mp3 player leiden... anders gehts nicht XD


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

so ich bin auch noch von zeit zu zeit da,momentan übe ich mit meiner neuen skillung in BG´s,damit ich nicht sofort auf ignolisten komme :>
und ich muss sagen,ich finde es besser als tanken


----------



## riesentrolli (9. April 2008)

nabend ihr da


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so ich bin auch noch von zeit zu zeit da,momentan übe ich mit meiner neuen skillung in BG´s,damit ich nicht sofort auf ignolisten komme :>
> und ich muss sagen,ich finde es besser als tanken


ALLES ist besser als Tanken!


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nabend ihr da


Sers


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> ALLES ist besser als Tanken!


aber am geilsten ist doch das aussehn xD ich bin ja taure...und hab ausversehn n hexerset gekauft...ein taurenhexer


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> ALLES ist besser als Tanken!


ja allerdings
nabend humanflower

iiih wie sieht denn mein avatar aus?!
voll verzerrt


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

tach wohl spam crew^^


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> aber am geilsten ist doch das aussehn xD ich bin ja taure...und hab ausversehn n hexerset gekauft...ein taurenhexer



ROFL??? 
Will nen screen... ne Kuh als Hexer... omg


RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> ja allerdings
> nabend humanflower
> 
> iiih wie sieht denn mein avatar aus?!
> voll verzerrt


abend wieso verzerrt?


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tach wohl spam crew^^


MOIN


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

deine sig is verzerrt wie .. sonst was


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. April 2008)

hä? geht das denn als druide nen hexer set zu kaufen?
---
ja der ist so in die länge gezogen...
oder ist das nur bei mir so


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> deine sig is verzerrt wie .. sonst was


bei wem denn? ich seh nichts...


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> hä? geht das denn als druide nen hexer set zu kaufen?
> ---
> ja der ist so in die länge gezogen...
> oder ist das nur bei mir so


Deswegen will ich ja einen screen XD
also bei mir stimmen alle signaturen!


----------



## riesentrolli (9. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> hä? geht das denn als druide nen hexer set zu kaufen?
> ---
> ja der ist so in die länge gezogen...
> oder ist das nur bei mir so


[strg] + [f5]


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> [strg] + [f5]


F5 reicht...


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> hä? geht das denn als druide nen hexer set zu kaufen?


ne ich mein ja nur son gecraftetes vom schneider :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> F5 reicht...


zum aktualisieren?


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ne ich mein ja nur son gecraftetes vom schneider :>
> http://www.abload.de/img/hexertaurerpg.jpg


O
M
F
G

Nee mischung aus ner Kuh... einem Schurken und irgendetwas hässlichem^^


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> zum aktualisieren?


Ne, zum Pizza bestellen!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. April 2008)

cool hab auch mal auf kael thuzad gespielt...als ally *hüstel*
aber nur bis 40 oder so

kann man seinen avatar eigentlich ändern?

edit: ja kann man^^


----------



## Andî39 (9. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie findet ihr mein neues Bling Bling ? ^^


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ne, zum Pizza bestellen!


Klasse für mich bitte eine pizza special!


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Andî39 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm wannebee gangster mäßig ... so würde ich es beschreiben XD


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Deswegen will ich ja einen screen XD
> also bei mir stimmen alle signaturen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Andî39 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


halt ich reingarnichts von


----------



## Andî39 (9. April 2008)

Genau das wolte ich damit erreichen =)


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ne, zum Pizza bestellen!


jo f5 is salami, f6 mit schinken, f7 frutti di mare


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> jo f5 is salami, f6 mit schinken, f7 frutti di mare


wer bezahlt?


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Andî39 schrieb:


> Genau das wolte ich damit erreichen =)


GZ du hast es geschafft^^


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> wer bezahlt?


der,der fragt


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> der,der fragt



das stimmt
und es reimt sich sogar^^


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> der,der fragt


Scheisse... dreck... naja wayne aber das bier zahlt ihr selbst!


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Scheisse... dreck... naja wayne aber das bier zahlt ihr selbst!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Scheisse... dreck... naja wayne aber das bier zahlt ihr selbst!


Kay, dann hätt ich gerne 1,4 Millionen Hektoliter Eku 28 :O


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kay, dann hätt ich gerne 1,4 Millionen Hektoliter Eku 28 :O


Lebensvorat?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. April 2008)

wär eigentlich ne coole sache wenn man gemütlich per knopfdruck ne pizza geliefert kriegen würde



humanflower schrieb:


> Lebensvorat?


warscheinlich auch noch für kinder enkel und urenkel


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> wär eigentlich ne coole sache wenn man gemütlich per knopfdruck ne pizza geliefert kriegen würde


/sign !!11elf

Dann müsst ich mich anch der Arbeit nicht mehr ans Telefon quälen und die nummer von der Pizzeria um die ecke aus dem schnellwahlspeicher wählen XD


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Lebensvorat?


Nö, Wochenendslagerung.


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nö, Wochenendslagerung.


Jaa sicher XD 
Muhahaha

naja wenigstens müsst ich mich am nächsten Morgen dann nicht beschweren das mein kompletter vorat alle ist...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> /sign !!11elf
> 
> Dann müsst ich mich anch der Arbeit nicht mehr ans Telefon quälen und die nummer von der Pizzeria um die ecke aus dem schnellwahlspeicher wählen XD


^^jaa kennt ihr noch diese alten dinger mit wählscheibe bei denen ist das besonders anstrengend


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> ^^jaa kennt ihr noch diese alten dinger mit wählscheibe bei denen ist das besonders anstrengend


Ohh jehh... das wäre der Horror... meine Oma hatte früher immer noch so eins... ich hab dieses ding gehasst (das Telefon) ... vor allem das Geräusch


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. April 2008)

sowas treibt einen in den wahnsinn

übrigens cooler name von deinem char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich glaub ich mach mir mal nen twink mit namen gorbaschov oder absolut


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

Ich habe bestimmt 50-60 Tiefkühlpizzen in der Truhe, ich brauch keinen
Pizzaboten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Es sind nur noch 8...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> sowas treibt einen in den wahnsinn
> 
> übrigens cooler name von deinem char
> 
> ...


XD der name is wirklcih genial... vor allem auf einem RP-Server...bisher hat sich niemand beschwert... nich ma die GM´s... aber jeder konnte sich denken wie ich auf den Namen gekommen bin und in welchem zustand ich da war


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich habe bestimmt 50-60 Tiefkühlpizzen in der Truhe, ich brauch keinen
> Pizzaboten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so gross ist meine fucking tiefkühltruhe nichtmal XD


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich habe bestimmt 50-60 Tiefkühlpizzen in der Truhe, ich brauch keinen
> Pizzaboten!
> 
> 
> ...



^^dann wärs wohl besser wenn du auf knopfdruck die mikrowelle einschalten könntest
ach scheiße..kannst du ja xD


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> ^^dann wärs wohl besser wenn du auf knopfdruck die mikrowelle einschalten könntest
> ach scheiße..kannst du ja xD


Was eine feststellung XD... ich glaub ich bau mir einen Italiener in die Abstellkammer... dann drück ich knöpfchen am pc, bei dem geht ein lämpchen an und 15 mins später lass ich mir von dem die frische pizza an den pc liefern!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. April 2008)

ist schon etwas spät da bin ich nimmer so schnell^^
ähnlich wie gestern


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Was eine feststellung XD... ich glaub ich bau mir einen Italiener in die Abstellkammer... dann drück ich knöpfchen am pc, bei dem geht ein lämpchen an und 15 mins später lass ich mir von dem die frische pizza an den pc liefern!


Ein Italiener in der Abstellkammer... G0il! 2 Vorteile!

1. Immer Pizza.
2. Freundin stört nicht beim Raiden.... >.<


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> ist schon etwas spät da bin ich nimmer so schnell^^
> ähnlich wie gestern


Was genau meinst du mit nimmer so schnell?
Im Antworten oder wie?


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ein Italiener in der Abstellkammer... G0il! 2 Vorteile!
> 
> 1. Immer Pizza.
> 2. Freundin stört nicht beim Raiden.... >.<


1. /sign
2.das würde er nicht überleben....XD


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ein Italiener in der Abstellkammer... G0il! 2 Vorteile!
> 
> 1. Immer Pizza.
> 2. Freundin stört nicht beim Raiden.... >.<


xD

nichmehr so schnell im denken


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> xD
> 
> nichmehr so schnell im denken


XD dann denke ich halt einfach mal langsamer ... falls das noch geht muhaha


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. April 2008)

also leute ich wer mich mal aufs ohr hauen
schönen abend noch


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

Gn8 Radio


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> also leute ich wer mich mal aufs ohr hauen
> schönen abend noch


Jo Schlaf gut und so XD


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Hat hier irgendjemand noch Bock sich über irgendetwas zu unterhalten?


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

Immer!


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Immer!


Wólltest nicht heute das geisteskrank in krank umändern?


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

Ja, mach ich auch... irgendwann....


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, mach ich auch... irgendwann....


Falls du mal Zeit und Lust haben solltest XD


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

Genau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was machstn gerade?


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Was machstn gerade?


Musik hören, zocken und Foren durchwühlen.


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Musik hören, zocken und Foren durchwühlen.


jetzt wären wir wieder bei der standart gammel frage was zockstn?


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> jetzt wären wir wieder bei der standart gammel frage was zockstn?


Dasselbe wie gestern... :X


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Na Klasse XD
wirds nicht langweilig?


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

Doch, aber ich habe nur 3 Spiele aufm PC...
Und das gefällt mir von den Dreien am besten!


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

What?
Nur 3 Games????
ich würde durchdrehen XD mein Rechner besteht eigentlich nur aus games und mukke^^


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

wieder da,mir passt atm garnichts
tank doof
healer doof
monkin nimmt mich keiner mit
twink hochziehn doof


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> What?
> Nur 3 Games????
> ich würde durchdrehen XD mein Rechner besteht eigentlich nur aus games und mukke^^


Meiner nur aus Musik, Filmen, Politik-Kram und noch mehr Musik...


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wieder da,mir passt atm garnichts
> tank doof
> healer doof
> monkin nimmt mich keiner mit
> twink hochziehn doof


Tank macht keinen Spass zu zocken oder zu questen

Healer kannst du das Questen vergessen aber das zocken macht fun
OOMkin... würd ich sogar nach kara nur wegen den 5 % crit mitnehmen

Twinken stinkt!


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Meiner nur aus Musik, Filmen, Politik-Kram und noch mehr Musik...


Für filme hab ich ne externe XD
Politik kram?


----------



## riesentrolli (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dasselbe wie gestern... :X


hello kitty online? playboy the mansion? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Politik kram?


Nur Schwachsinn, interessiert dich garantiert net!


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hello kitty online? playboy the mansion?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, The Mansion hab ich schon 1337x durchgebumst.
Und Hello Kitty Online ist noch nicht draußen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nur Schwachsinn, interessiert dich garantiert net!


Woher willst du denn wissen welche bereiche der politik mich interesieren?


----------



## mayaku (9. April 2008)

Marx' "Kapital"?
Morris' "Kunde im Nirgendwo"?
Morus' "Utopia"?


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Woher willst du denn wissen welche bereiche der politik mich interesieren?


Glaub mir einfach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wieder da,mir passt atm garnichts
> tank doof
> healer doof
> monkin nimmt mich keiner mit
> twink hochziehn doof


Hmm hab mir ma deinen Tauren angeschat... kein wunder das der dir keinen spass macht XD
Teile zum Heilen+Teile zum dmg(casten) machen+Teile zur feral skillung =sehr wenig spass auf einer skillung...leider geht nicht alles gleichzeitig^^
Und mit der Heal specung machst ja als feral auch nicht wirklich was


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Glaub mir einfach!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wir wollens wissen!wir wollens wissen!wir wollens wissen!wir wollens wissen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Glaub mir einfach!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zum glück glaube und vertraue ich niemanden ausser mir selbst XD


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Hmm hab mir ma deinen Tauren angeschat... kein wunder das der dir keinen spass macht XD
> Teile zum Heilen+Heile zum dmg machen+Teile zur feral skillung =sehr wenig spass auf einer skillung...leider geht nicht alles gleichzeitig^^
> Und mit der Heal specung machst ja als feral auch nicht wirklich was


du must wissen,ich bin seit gestern heal und hab einfach mal das ah durchgesucht (deshalb auch das falsche set >.<) da hat man noch nie viel,war damit auch noch nicht in ner ini


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

Dann sterbt unwissend! *muhahahaa*


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

gibt es eigentlich ne möglichkeit musik über lautsprecher (laptop) und TS über kopfhörer zu leiten? (bzw ventrillo)


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> du must wissen,ich bin seit gestern heal und hab einfach mal das ah durchgesucht (deshalb auch das falsche set >.<) da hat man noch nie viel,war damit auch noch nicht in ner ini


das glaube ich dir XD ohne bös zu klingen aber mit dem eqip kann man dich weder zum dmg machen noch zum tanken oder zum heilen mitnehmen in eine Instanz, die der schwierigkeit des Schattenlabyrinths auf normal entspricht XD



Lurock schrieb:


> Dann sterbt unwissend! *muhahahaa*


Ohh nein bitte grosser Luroc tu uns unwürdigen das nicht an ... ROFL


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich ne möglichkeit musik über lautsprecher (laptop) und TS über kopfhörer zu leiten? (bzw ventrillo)


Du meinst einerseits TS und anderer seits mukke?


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich ne möglichkeit musik über lautsprecher (laptop) und TS über kopfhörer zu leiten? (bzw ventrillo)


Mit Laptop's kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber normalerweise gibts da eine Möglichkeit, ja.
Wie es allerdings funktioniert hängt von den Soundhardware/software/blubber ab...


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mit Laptop's kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber normalerweise gibts da eine Möglichkeit, ja.
> Wie es allerdings funktioniert hängt von den Soundhardware/software/blubber ab...


Und da dies von mal zu mal anders ist, würd ich dir empfehlen die mukke einfach über deine (hoffentlich vorhandene) Anlage laufen zu lassen!


----------



## mayaku (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nur Schwachsinn, interessiert dich garantiert net!




sag halt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> das glaube ich dir XD ohne bös zu klingen aber mit dem eqip kann man dich weder zum dmg machen noch zum tanken oder zum heilen mitnehmen in eine Instanz, die der schwierigkeit des Schattenlabyrinths auf normal entspricht XD


was glaubste,wieso ich auf mehr als 50 /geschätzt/ ignorelisten stehe? :>


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

mayaku schrieb:


> sag halt mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gibs auf isn dickschädel XD



chopi schrieb:


> was glaubste,wieso ich auf mehr als 50 /geschätzt/ ignorelisten stehe? :>


ROFL...ich würd niemanden wegen besschissenen eqip auf igno stecken... wenn derjenige sich nicht als "Imbahealdudu" anpreist^^

Zum Eqipsuchen... schnapp dir ein paar Gildies und mach einige Lowere Inis (Echsenkessel usw.)
So bekommst du wenigstens ein etwas besseres Eqip und müsst nix grünes mehr tragen^^


----------



## riesentrolli (9. April 2008)

bin ma wech cya


----------



## mayaku (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> gibs auf isn dickschädel XD



Meinste? Nagut xD


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin ma wech cya



bye bye trolli


mayaku schrieb:


> Meinste? Nagut xD


jepp so mein ich des


----------



## mayaku (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> jepp so mein ich des



Denn mein ich mal mit...


(...ja, es ist schon spät xD )


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

bye riesen
jo ich denke,ich geh die einfacheren inis,nur erstma leute finden :<


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

mayaku schrieb:


> Denn mein ich mal mit...
> (...ja, es ist schon spät xD )


Du meinst weil nur noch Schwachsinn entsteht?


----------



## mayaku (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Du meinst weil nur noch Schwachsinn entsteht?




Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder zumindest viel Schwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

mayaku schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meinst du in etwa sowas?


----------



## mayaku (9. April 2008)

Also Spiderpig ist ja wohl kein Schwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

mayaku schrieb:


> Also Spiderpig ist ja wohl kein Schwachsinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber sehr Interlligent isses ja auch nicht...


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

*POST No.800!!!*


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> *POST No.800!!!*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> *POST No.800!!!*


*g*


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

achja,habsch ja vergessen; GZ


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaja... XD 
iss ja auch schon spät
by the way



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayaku (9. April 2008)

Gz auch von mir


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> *g*



die ganze zeit schreibt er nix aber wehe ich amch was dummes... da reagiert er auf einmal 


chopi schrieb:


> achja,habsch ja vergessen; GZ


jaja XD


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> die ganze zeit schreibt er nix aber wehe ich amch was dummes... da reagiert er auf einmal


Ich bin immer überall.... *durch die Luft schwirr*

Und eigentlich bezog sich das mehr auf die '800 Posts',
ich finde der Post-Counter ist egal... >.<


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin immer überall.... *durch die Luft schwirr*
> 
> Und eigentlich bezog sich das mehr auf die '800 Posts',
> ich finde der Post-Counter ist egal... >.<


Wieso habe ich das gefühl das dein Kommentar zu dem Thema "Post Counter" mit deiner Signatur nicht übereinstimmt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will ein Bild von Lurocck am Rumschwirren XD


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

wo wir grad bei hans sind



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wo wir grad bei hans sind
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast du langeweile milchtüte? XD


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

so ziemlich


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

Klar mach ich Rechtschreibflames, aber ich sehe anders aus...
Ich trage keine Brille bin nicht so dürr und habe lange Haare,
von daher passt das net ganz...


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Merkt man  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Klar mach ich Rechtschreibflames, aber ich sehe anders aus...
> Ich trage keine Brille bin nicht so dürr und habe lange Haare,
> von daher passt das net ganz...


Würdest du so aussehen würd ich dir einen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schenken


----------



## LónêWòlf (9. April 2008)

Hei ich brauch mal kurz eure Hilfe da ich bei was nicht durchblicke,

ich will mir die Age of Conan holen, Ist das hier die PreOrder Version und Collecter dazu?
oder muss ich zu der Collector noch eine Pre Oder holen?


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

wie isn das geworden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nein,ich hab mir keine mühe gegeben^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (9. April 2008)

So JA!


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

Joa ganz okay, bis auf den kleinen Makel, dass ich tatsächlich Freunde habe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten...


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wie isn das geworden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du bist wirklich ein ziemlich gestörter Milchbeutel XD


----------



## chopi (9. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Du bist wirklich ein ziemlich gestörter Milchbeutel XD


das ist für mich ein kompliment :O
//edit: *zeigt auf seinen nick*


----------



## LónêWòlf (9. April 2008)

P.S. Kann bitte einer auf meinen Post da oben antworten? ich brauch da hilfe!


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> das ist für mich ein kompliment :O
> //edit: *zeigt auf seinen nick*


Jehaa... wenigstens kein teddy mehr XD


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Ich muss Morgen mal wieder früh raus und verabschiede mich mal... machts gut jungs


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> P.S. Kann bitte einer auf meinen Post da oben antworten? ich brauch da hilfe!


Blick ich auch net so recht durch...

@human
Gn8


----------



## LónêWòlf (10. April 2008)

Drecks Amazon, wer mir helfen kann das hier zu verstehen dem bin ich sehr verbunden!

"Ist das die Collector und PerOder Version?" Oder muss man ich dann noch eine Pre oder holen?


----------



## chopi (10. April 2008)

ich bin off,gn8 @all


----------



## mayaku (10. April 2008)

Amazon schrieb:
			
		

> Vorbestellen und Extras sichern: Bestellen Sie die Standard- oder Collector's Edition von Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures zusammen mit dem Pre-Order-Pack und Sie erhalten das Pre-Order-Pack GRATIS dazu!





Musst zusammen bestellen, aber bekommst das Pre-Order dann gratis


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

Ich bin weg, Ciao!


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

Namd Erdenbewohner


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Wo liegt denn bitte die Erde?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Noch nie auf meiner Sternenkarte gesehen...


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

Siehst du im Planquadrat 23/G dort sind 2 Planeten, der Linke ist der Planet der Affen, der Recht die Erde!

Edit: Hoppala, verwechselt, aber die Bevölkerungen gleichen sich sowieso aufs Haar!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. April 2008)

nabend alle miteinander


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2008)

tach mädelz + rest + lurock


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Macht heute jemand durch?

Will nüt alleine sein =,(


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. April 2008)

nee mach nich durch hab morgen noch was vor, obwohl ich auch gern drauf verzichten könnt :/
kotzt mich ziehmlich an...
es nennt sich schule


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

Namd Minas


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Ich hab morgen nur lahme Fächer... 1xMathe, 2x Deutsch und 1x Gs...
Und das geilste ist, dass man in Deutsch einpennen kann und die olle vorne merkts net :>

Hat jemand "Die Welle" gelesen und fands interessant? ~.~


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

W00t, du hast nur 4 Stunden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hat jemand "Die Welle" gelesen und fands interessant? ~.~



Ja. Ich habe es gelesen und beide Verfilmungen gesehen, die neue (unter anderem mit Jürgen Vogel) und die alte von 1981. Das Experiment als solches ist äußerst interessant und kann macht den Nationalsozialismus und die Handlungen der in ihm lebenden Menschen begreiflicher.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. April 2008)

öhm ne welle hab ich nur von gehört
...haben morgen 9 stunden >.< 

deine lehrer sind aber nich grad die hellsten oder?


----------



## chopi (10. April 2008)

guten abend ihr deorollerfahrer


----------



## rEdiC (10. April 2008)

geil geil geeeeeeeeil. Getafe führt 1:0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (10. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> öhm ne welle hab ich nur von gehört



Es geht nicht um das Lied "Perfekte Welle" von Juli sondern um ein Experiment das ein amerikanischer Lehrer 1967 mit seinen Schülern durchgeführt hat und das sich daraus ableitende Buch und zwei Filme.


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hat jemand "Die Welle" gelesen und fands interessant? ~.~


Ich hab grad die 2 Wikipedia-Artikel darüber gelesen.
Hört sich interessant an, ich werds mal downloaden.

Fand dieses Projekt wirklich statt? Oder war das alles gestellt?


----------



## Incontemtio (10. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Fand dieses Projekt wirklich statt? Oder war das alles gestellt?



Es fand wirklich statt und es soll "gut" funktioniert haben. Das Buch und besonders die neue Verfilmung übertreiben aber an manch einer Stelle doch ziemlich.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das Lied "Perfekte Welle" von Juli sondern um ein Experiment das ein amerikanischer Lehrer 1967 mit seinen Schülern durchgeführt hat und das sich daraus ableitende Buch und zwei Filme.


schon klar xD


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Das Experiment gabs anscheinend wirklich und der Film ist auch interessant, aber das Buch ist echt zum Kotzen... *kotz*

Ist halt leider Schularbeitsstoff... 



> deine lehrer sind aber nich grad die hellsten oder?



Jo ^^ 
Man muss sich nur auf die verschränkten Arme legen und das Buch halt irgendwie aufstellen so dass es aussieht als ob man liest... net so schwer wenn die noch dazu vorne immer irgendwas korrigiert :>


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Es fand wirklich statt und es soll "gut" funktioniert haben. Das Buch und besonders die neue Verfilmung übertreiben aber an manch einer Stelle doch ziemlich.


Ich hatte sowieso vor den Älteren zu laden.
Endlich mal etwas anderes, die meisten Filme
die dieses Thema behandeln erklären nichts,
sondern wollen  nur zeigen, dass die Ideologie
Schwachsinn ist und das ohne sich auf Fakten
zu stützen (Bsp.: Führer Ex, American History X, etc.)....


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. April 2008)

mann wär ich froh wenn ich in der schule pennen könnte... *seufz*


----------



## K0l0ss (10. April 2008)

Nabend Mädels.


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Bis 14 / 15 hat mans leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen Bursche *g*

Eat...uhmm...klick me!


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

Namd K0l0ss


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. April 2008)

tach koloss


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Jetzt weiss ich endlich wie Lurock und co. ihren post-Count so derbe in die höhe treiben :>

*ding* 150 Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Kuchen auspack*


----------



## chopi (10. April 2008)

spectrales,ich bin stolz auf dich


----------



## K0l0ss (10. April 2008)

Und was machte der Tag so?


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Reifen?! Und langsam verfaulen :>


Danke Papa Chopi! oO 
Kiddypost Alaram!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. April 2008)

haja geht eigentlich recht schnell
aber lurocks 5000, irgendwas sind doch noch bissl mehr


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Haltet mich wach :O

Mir wird fad ^^


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Peace Leute


----------



## K0l0ss (10. April 2008)

Nabend Blümili.


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich endlich wie Lurock und co. ihren post-Count so derbe in die höhe treiben :>





RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> aber lurocks 5000, irgendwas sind doch noch bissl mehr



Warum gucken alle auf den Post-Counter, der ist doch total egal!

Btw: *g*


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Nabend Blümili.


abend und um was gehts gerade ?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. April 2008)

nabeeend
wie gehts


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Ich begrüss nochmal alle :>

Btw: ich bin dann dazwischen immer bissl weg... Bin aber bis 7 da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oO Lurock du hast Tikume und zam überholt oO

Dickes gz ^^
Ich will dein padawan sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Btw: *g*


bin auch auf der ersten seite
*an seinen zwei meter langen e-penis fass*


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> nabeeend
> wie gehts


gut gut selbst?



Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich begrüss nochmal alle :>
> 
> Btw: ich bin dann dazwischen immer bissl weg... Bin aber bis 7 da
> 
> ...


sei froh da muss ich schon wieder schaffen XD


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> bin auch auf der ersten seite
> *an seinen zwei meter langen e-penis fass*


beileid... was willste mit dem ding machen? mädels erschlagen?


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Ich werd um 6:01 nen Post schreiben *evil* 

:>


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> oO Lurock du hast Tikume und zam überholt oO
> 
> Dickes gz ^^
> Ich will dein padawan sein
> ...


*Hust* Opfer
*hust* Fanboy
*G* nee scheeerz


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. April 2008)

gutgut 
er muss auch inne schule aber er kann dort pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Werd net frech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...

kann mir mal einer erklären wie man ein Zitat mit Datum und so macht? oO
ich packs net...



> Ich kanns nur so


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> kann mir mal einer erklären wie man ein Zitat mit Datum und so macht? oO
> ich packs net...



Unter dem Post, welchen du zitieren willst auf "Antwort" klicken.


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Werd net frech
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich bin frech!
klick einfach unter dem zitat auf Zitat o.O


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> gutgut
> er muss auch inne schule aber er kann dort pennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hach schule... war das noch eine schöne Zeit..*schwärm*


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> ich bin frech!
> klick einfach unter dem zitat auf Zitat o.O



Juchu ^^


----------



## chopi (10. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> beileid... was willste mit dem ding machen? mädels erschlagen?


JA


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> JA


Und ich kriege die toten Körper!


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> JA


oder sie "mal richtig" ausfüllen muhahaha


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> JA



Will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Will auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*hust* sicher???


----------



## chopi (10. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Und ich kriege die toten Körper!


was bietest du?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. April 2008)

hab das mit dem zitieren auch nich auf anhieb gerafft


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> was bietest du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich biete 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wegen big dick muhaha


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> was bietest du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


21GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?!


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> was bietest du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Whatever, ich biete mehr :>


----------



## chopi (10. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> ich biete
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 21GB
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn dann aber 3 wünsche


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 21GB
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du bist seeehr einsam oder?


Spectrales schrieb:


> Whatever, ich biete mehr :>


er will deine seele



chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wow du hast deinen auf anhieb erkannt? gz!


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> du bist seeehr einsam oder?


Nö, eigentlich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Ich fühl mich grad bissl wie das Hundie von Lurock :O Fragt mich net ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. April 2008)

lurock und humanflower sitzen auf nem baum
dann kommt deren mutter und sagt *hurz*


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nö, eigentlich nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hatte den eindruck XD


Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich grad bissl wie das Hundie von Lurock :O Fragt mich net ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm... liegts an der Leine? oder doch eher an dem fress napf mit deinem namen drauf? XD


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Omg, lol ^^


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> lurock und humanflower sitzen auf nem baum
> dann kommt deren mutter und sagt *hurz*


LOOOOOOOOOOOOL XD


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was denn ist doch zensiert^^


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

xD Zu geil die Seite ^^


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich grad bissl wie das Hundie von Lurock :O Fragt mich net ^^


Tja, so bin ich halt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...unwiderstehlich!


----------



## chopi (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tja, so bin ich halt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JAHHH man das bist DU!
(achtung doppeldeutig)


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

;P Paapaa


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hast du ihn immer noch nicht gefunden? muhaha


----------



## K0l0ss (10. April 2008)

Ich bin raus. Moin früh raus zur Schule und Magic zocken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> JAHHH man das bist DU!
> (achtung doppeldeutig)


Frag Minas, das Foto hat er gemacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> hast du ihn immer noch nicht gefunden? muhaha





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ich bin raus. Moin früh raus zur Schule und Magic zocken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mtg???
was fürn deck muhaha


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Frag Minas, das Foto hat er gemacht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omfg


chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja sohn?


----------



## chopi (10. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> mtg???
> was fürn deck muhaha


aber die abkürzung kennen xD


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

Omg, jetzt kommen die Kartenspieler raus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> aber die abkürzung kennen xD


natürlich habs lange genug gezockt



Lurock schrieb:


> Omg, jetzt kommen die Kartenspieler raus...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


natürlich XD


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> mtg???
> was fürn deck muhaha


hab das auch mal gezoggt
war eigentlich su geil^^


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst gemalt :>


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> hab das auch mal gezoggt
> war eigentlich su geil^^


jepp zocks immer noch ab und an mit nem kumpel aber nur aus fun... turniere waren mir nach ner zeit zu stressig



Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sheeppull


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. April 2008)

ich habe nie turniere gespielt auch nur mit freunden aus fun und so


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> ich habe nie turniere gespielt auch nur mit freunden aus fun und so


hach immer friday night war schon immer geil^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> hach immer friday night war schon immer geil^^


ka was friday night is^^
hab wie gesagt rein aus fun gespielt


----------



## Lurock (10. April 2008)

Ihr seid ja ein Clübchen... tzzz... Karten... pfff...


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Karten...wähh... 

Bin schon wieder ein Hundchen :,( *ritz*


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> ka was friday night is^^
> hab wie gesagt rein aus fun gespielt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein besseres habsch jetzt nicht gefunden... ich such ma ne erklärung^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. April 2008)

im vergleich zu herkömmlichen kartenspielen ist magic einfach sau geil.
also bitte keine abfälligen bemerkungen^^


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> ein besseres habsch jetzt nicht gefunden... ich such ma ne erklärung^^


Friday Night Magic-Turniere finden in vielen Expert Stores Deutschlands regelmäßig einmal die Woche statt. Die dafür angebotenen Turnierformate sind Standard, Block Constructed, Sealed Deck oder Booster Draft. 
FNM-Turniere werden mit einem niedrigen K-Wert von 8 und REL "regular" gewertet, das heißt, dass die Ergebnisse nur relativ gering ins Rating eines Spielers eingehen, und dass Schiedsrichterentscheidungen milder ausfallen. Das hängt mit dem Hauptziel von FNMs zusammen: Eine entspannte Atmosphäre für die Teilnehmer zu bieten, und dabei gerade neuen Spielern einen einfachen Einstieg ins Turniergeschehen zu bieten.
Als Preise gibt es für die ersten beiden Plätze sowie für zwei andere zufällig bestimmte Teilnehmer Foil-Preiskarten.


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> im vergleich zu herkömmlichen kartenspielen ist magic einfach sau geil.
> also bitte keine abfälligen bemerkungen^^


/sign^^


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Karten...wähh...
> 
> Bin schon wieder ein Hundchen :,( *ritz*


MO´ritz?


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Zomg...Magic hab ich auch mal gespielt ^^ 
Wird fad wenn mans regelmässig spielt und irgendwann sind die Karten zu teuer...

Und...geh jetzt mal bissl off... Wie gesagt bleib ich heute bis 7 wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> MO´ritz?


lol xD

ich versteh zwar nur die hälfte von deinem text oben aber das wesentliche hab ich verstanden: es sind turniere

bye spectrales


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Zomg...Magic hab ich auch mal gespielt ^^
> Wird fad wenn mans regelmässig spielt und irgendwann sind die Karten zu teuer...
> 
> Und...geh jetzt mal bissl off... Wie gesagt bleib ich heute bis 7 wach
> ...



baba


RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> lol xD
> 
> ich versteh zwar nur die hälfte von deinem text oben aber das wesentliche hab ich verstanden: es sind turniere


jepp genau wöchentlich veranstaltete turniere mit der möglichkeit auf Preise und gut zum punktesammel... achja und jeder konnte mitmachen XD


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Lurock du Blosssteller du (mit 3 s harharhar)


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Lurock du Blosssteller du (mit 3 s harharhar)


insider?


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

<< Outsider :>

Ich bleib doch noch ca. 20 Mins...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> jepp genau wöchentlich veranstaltete turniere mit der möglichkeit auf Preise und gut zum punktesammel... achja und jeder konnte mitmachen XD


aso naja hatte nie von sowas was mitbekommen hab meistens mit paar leuten aus der schule gespielt
das hat auch bock gemacht weil ich halt einfach immer krass gerult hab und die immer derbe abgezogen hab^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das mit den turnieren hab ich jetz schon verstanden

werd jetz auch mal pennen gehen ( kann nich wie der anner da in der schule pennen^^)
gn8


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> aso naja hatte nie von sowas was mitbekommen hab meistens mit paar leuten aus der schule gespielt
> das hat auch bock gemacht weil ich halt einfach immer krass gerult hab und die immer derbe abgezogen hab^^
> 
> 
> ...


Gute nacht
Achja "weil ich halt einfach immer krass gerult hab und die immer derbe " vergiss diese sprache... bitte


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Ameisen >.<

Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...       
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ameisen >.<
> 
> Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
> Ich werde nie mehr krümeln...
> ...


Okay jetzt blick ich nicht mehr durch... was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Um meinen verschwitzten, vollgefurzten Drehsessel tummeln sich die Ameisen und schleppen Chips - Krümel :> *heul*


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Um meinen verschwitzten, vollgefurzten Drehsessel tummeln sich die Ameisen und schleppen Chips - Krümel :> *heul*


"Äusserlich Hippie".... naja aber das es so heftig sein muss...


----------



## chopi (10. April 2008)

viel spaß noch :X ich geh mich jetzt erschiessen...ahne schlafen gehn


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

^^ schon klar

Will jetzt net mit Gift rumsprühen...dann muss ich lüften und hab wieder 10 Mücken am Hals...


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> viel spaß noch :X ich geh mich jetzt erschiessen...ahne schlafen gehn



*reicht der Milchtüte eine Kugel


Spectrales schrieb:


> ^^ schon klar
> 
> Will jetzt net mit Gift rumsprühen...dann muss ich lüften und hab wieder 10 Mücken am Hals...


Alter... in was für verhälltnisen steht den dein Pc?^^


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Wie meinen? :>


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wie meinen? :>


Naja mücken, Ameisen usw...


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Ich wohne mitten in der Stadt, aber leider is mein Zimmer direkt an der hofseite.. durch die Fensterritzen  ( :>)kommen  Ameisen... *heul*


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich wohne mitten in der Stadt, aber leider is mein Zimmer direkt an der hofseite.. durch die Fensterritzen  ( :>)kommen  Ameisen... *heul*


Boah würd mich das abfucken... ich hasse diese Viecher XD


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Naja ich bin dann auch mal Pennen ich muss morgen leider wieder früh raus machts gut und so XD


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Gn8 :>

Yeah, neue Seite xD


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. April 2008)

einfach reden , dann gayts


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. April 2008)

har har, alles voll


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. April 2008)

ene seide


----------



## GerriG (11. April 2008)

This schrieb:


> ene seide



Bisschen plum plum gell?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So jetzt stehste als letzter Beitrag nicht mehr überall!


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. April 2008)

das ist sehr schade


----------



## GerriG (11. April 2008)

Finde ich auch!


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. April 2008)

endlich mal jemand der mitfühlt


----------



## GerriG (11. April 2008)

is doch ehrensache


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. April 2008)

danke


----------



## GerriG (11. April 2008)

Kein ding!


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. April 2008)

aber sach mal das wir so spät am werktag noch wach sind is assozial.... ganz ohne schicht arbeit.. ab in die kiste


----------



## GerriG (11. April 2008)

Ich sag nur krankenschein ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2008)

Namd Pussys


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2008)

Servus Pimmel!


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2008)

Das tut man nichts sagen tun, weil meine Mama hat das gesagt!


----------



## riesentrolli (11. April 2008)

holla ihr heißen geräte


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2008)

Oh, Verzeihung... Ich hörte zu viel Fels-Musik! :>


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> holla ihr heißen geräte


Halloho, mein Schnuggelputzelchen!


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2008)

Ich hab nen guten Kühler...


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2008)

Nen guten Kühler? Dann biste wohl ne fette Maschine?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2008)

xD Stimmt! Woher weisst du das, Joe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2008)

Joe?


----------



## chopi (11. April 2008)

halo frened,wo magen nachtschwärmär


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2008)

Boah... wollt Teleshopping verarschen :>


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2008)

Macht ma mit bei der Bilderschlacht...Is fad dort ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (11. April 2008)

blubb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2008)

Wuff *Schwanz wedel*


----------



## riesentrolli (11. April 2008)

du schwein


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2008)

Wo wohnst du, dass bei dir Schweine "Wuff" machen?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. April 2008)

wo wohnst du dass du mitm schwanz wedelst und wuff machst?


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2008)

Mmmh, gut gekontert... Ich wohne hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2008)

Ich bin mal bissl weg... ich kann net posten und Leveln gleichzeitig...Jaaa ich hab Fenstermodus... ~.~

Gn8 :> 
(Ich komme wieder)


----------



## riesentrolli (11. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, gut gekontert... Ich wohne hier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gz
ich nich^^


Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich bin mal bissl weg... ich kann net posten und Leveln gleichzeitig...Jaaa ich hab Fenstermodus... ~.~
> 
> Gn8 :>
> (Ich komme wieder)


jaja die süchter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. April 2008)

ich hab heute ganzen tag nicht gespielt,dabei wollte ich soch ~.~


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2008)

Ich hör grad trollis Lieblings-Band! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hör grad trollis Lieblings-Band!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


son scheiß auch noch zu scrobblen.....


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> son scheiß auch noch zu scrobblen.....


Du sagst es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, wir brauchen ein Thema zum Lästern, damit der Abend nicht verstaubt!


----------



## chopi (11. April 2008)

wieso haben die schlitzaugen die ds spiele dann schon,wenn sie in europa nichtmal angesagt sind?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wieso haben die schlitzaugen die ds spiele dann schon,wenn sie in europa nichtmal angesagt sind?


weil die polen die sonst klauen





xD


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2008)

Instant-Kasetten.... >.> 



> "Colonel Sandfurz, würden Sie mir kurz Ihr Ohr leihen? - Wie zum Teufel kann es eine Kassette vom Film Spaceballs geben, wenn wir noch beim Drehen sind?" Sandfurz: "Das ist allerdings wahr, Sir. Aber es gibt da eine neue Erfindung auf dem Videomarkt: Instant-Kassetten. Man kann den Film schon kaufen, bevor er abgedreht ist!"


----------



## riesentrolli (11. April 2008)

ahh du bist also ein möter


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ahh du bist also ein möter


Jetzt kennst du mein Geheimnis... Deswegen auf das "Wuff" und so...



> "Ich bin ein MÖTER - Halb Mensch, Halb Köter. Und mein bester Freund!"


----------



## riesentrolli (11. April 2008)

dann gib mir ma die adresse von der weltraumputze. die soll ma mein zimmer n bissl aufräumen^^


----------



## Jácks (11. April 2008)

MOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN MÄDELZ


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2008)

Die kann aber nur saugen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. April 2008)

höhö is doch geil höhö


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2008)

"Ich habe dich nie um etwas gebeten, aber wenn es dich da oben wirklich gibt, dann, bitte, rette mich, ...Superman!"
-Homer J. Simpson

Endgeil!


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2008)

Nix mehr los, dann bin ich mal weg... Ciao!


----------



## chopi (11. April 2008)

gn8


----------



## riesentrolli (11. April 2008)

ich verabschiede mich auch mal


----------



## Jácks (11. April 2008)

bye trolli^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. April 2008)

Nun alle weg?


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2008)

War gerade die Seite down? Kam für paar Minuten nicht rauf. o.O


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

Keine Ahnung,bin gerade erst gekommen


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

Alle gehen so früh schlafen,echt ey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2008)

Joar, schon schlimm. Alles Weicheier.^^


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

Warmduscher^^
Okay...ich dusch auch warm^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2008)

Ich nicht.^^ Naja...30 C° sind auch warm... egal.^^


----------



## rEdiC (12. April 2008)

Moin


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

meistens bade ich aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Moin


Hoi


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Moin



Hoi!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (12. April 2008)

Abend .... so, die halbe nacht mit "Feuchtgebiete" verbracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

Na was macht ihr heute noch schönes?


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Abend .... so, die halbe nacht mit "Feuchtgebiete" verbracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LOOOOOL


----------



## rEdiC (12. April 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Abend .... so, die halbe nacht mit "Feuchtgebiete" verbracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich auch mal gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (12. April 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Abend .... so, die halbe nacht mit "Feuchtgebiete" verbracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Upps sorry Doppelpost.


----------



## Minati (12. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> LOOOOOL



Hey, manche von euch wollen ne rezession von mir haben ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Na was macht ihr heute noch schönes?


----------



## rEdiC (12. April 2008)

Mario Kart Wii zocken :x


----------



## Minati (12. April 2008)

@ rEdiC:

Ich meine das Buch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da ich nicht lesbisch bin, trifft das andere auch nicht auf mich zu


----------



## chopi (12. April 2008)

bye ihr deorollerführerscheinbesitzer


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Mario Kart Wii zocken :x


den ganzen tag?^^(wir ham schon nach 0uhr)


----------



## rEdiC (12. April 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> @ rEdiC:
> 
> Ich meine das Buch
> 
> ...



Ich weiß das du das Buch meinst.oO
Ich meinte ich habe mir auch mal die Nacht damit rumgeschlagen, allerdings mit dem Hörbuch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (12. April 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Ich weiß das du das Buch meinst.oO
> Ich meinte ich habe mir auch mal die Nacht damit rumgeschlagen, allerdings mit dem Hörbuch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich meine auch das Hörbuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (12. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> den ganzen tag?^^(wir ham schon nach 0uhr)



Ne aber mach ich grade.^^

@Minati

Dann versteh ich deinen vorigen Post nicht.


----------



## Minati (12. April 2008)

So, bin weg .... träum bestimmt total widerliche sachen *würgs*

@ rEdiC: Ich höre mir jetzt seit 4 Stunden das Buch an ... ach keine Ahnung, schieb es auf die Uhrzeit, ich bin verwirrt


----------



## rEdiC (12. April 2008)

Gute Nacht. Und merke: " Ein bisschen Smegma hinter die Ohren, wirkt Wunder beim Begrüßungsküsschen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Gute Nacht. Und merke: " Ein bisschen Smegma hinter die Ohren, wirkt Wunder beim Begrüßungsküsschen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ÜÜÜÜÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> ÜÜÜÜÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kennst du das Buch _Feuchtgebiete_ nicht?Da gehts nur um sowas^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Kennst du das Buch _Feuchtgebiete_ nicht?Da gehts nur um sowas^^



Nein, kenn ich nicht. Und wenn ich mir es recht überlege, will ich es auch nicht kennen.


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nein, kenn ich nicht. Und wenn ich mir es recht überlege, will ich es auch nicht kennen.


gute einstellung*an tee schlürf*


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

So bin dann mal weg morgen wird ein anstrengender Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (12. April 2008)

guten morgen liebe spamgemeinde!!!


amen ^^


----------



## humanflower (12. April 2008)

MOINSEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## humanflower (12. April 2008)

GUTE NAcHT!!!!!!!


----------



## Mondryx (12. April 2008)

Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw... ich hab satt, TdM Hero droppt immer das dumme Caster Trinket AHH Need Tankitem..


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2008)

So bin auch weg. Sonntag ist Hyjal. Da muss man fitt sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

hey hey werte genossen


----------



## Lurock (12. April 2008)

Namd Pussybär!


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

nabend du........du
.
. 
.
.
ach du kranker sack du


----------



## Xamthys (12. April 2008)

Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. April 2008)

na ihr möchtegernwannabes?


----------



## Minati (12. April 2008)

*where are you tonight* mal die Frage an die Allgemeinheit richten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja: Tach gesagt


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> na ihr möchtegernwannabes?



nu muck ma nich auf


Minati schrieb:


> *where are you tonight* mal die Frage an die Allgemeinheit richten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm ka
bis sich was ergibt hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (12. April 2008)

Eigentlich bin ich totaaaal müde *gähn* Aber mein verf*** *hüstel*-adrenalinschub dauert noch an. ick will pennen *schluchz*

wollt ich nur mal so mitteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. April 2008)

ich schau mir grad die verfilmung von _death note_ an und muss sagen,sehr sehr geil


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

ich wünschte ich könnt jetz hogfather gucken aber ich hab den film net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (12. April 2008)

Ich bin wesch vom fenster. Schlaft gut und angenehme Träume *wink*


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

cu minati


----------



## chopi (12. April 2008)

jo schlaf gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

mooooooooinnnnnnnn


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

huhu jácks


----------



## Lurock (12. April 2008)

So, melde mich auch mal, ihr MuMu's!


----------



## humanflower (12. April 2008)

moin ihr pisser


----------



## chopi (12. April 2008)

Umfrage: war sonja krause mal ein mann?
[ ]Ja
[ ]Nein


----------



## humanflower (12. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Umfrage: war sonja krause mal ein mann?
> [x]Ja
> [ ]Nein


...


----------



## Lurock (12. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Umfrage: war sonja krause mal ein mann?
> [ ]Ja
> [ ]Nein


Mir doch scheiß egal, so wie sie zur Zeit aussieht würd ich sie auf jedenfall nehmen!


----------



## humanflower (12. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mir doch scheiß egal, so wie sie zur Zeit aussieht würd ich sie auf jedenfall nehmen!


alter... bist du verzweifelt?
ich find die so grässlich...


----------



## chopi (12. April 2008)

lurock,du weist schon das männer,die sich umoperieren lassen trotzdem das selbe primäre geschlechtsorgan haben?


----------



## Lurock (12. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> alter... bist du verzweifelt?
> ich find die so grässlich...


Das ist doch die Tussi aus der Prosieben-Werbung oder?


----------



## humanflower (12. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das ist doch die Tussi aus der Prosieben-Werbung oder?


genau die quoten blondine


----------



## Lurock (12. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> lurock,du weist schon das männer,die sich umoperieren lassen trotzdem das selbe primäre geschlechtsorgan haben?


Rofl, jaaa, chopi! Eine Geschlechtsumwandlung hat ja nix damit zu tun, ne!


----------



## Lurock (12. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> genau die quoten blondine


Genau die mein ich net! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (12. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Genau die mein ich net!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonya Kraus


----------



## humanflower (12. April 2008)

WÜRRG


----------



## Lurock (12. April 2008)

Die hier ist endgeil! Die beste Frau die es gibt, ich glaub ich habe jeden Film von ihr gesehn...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2008)

ich bin weg cya


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Ja, jetzt wo du eine Bild von ner gut aussehende Schauspielerin hast, biste weg, alles klar!


----------



## Mondryx (13. April 2008)

Ist beleidigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber so sind manche eben, können die Realität nicht verkraften... xD


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt wo du eine Bild von ner gut aussehende Schauspielerin hast, biste weg, alles klar!


scheiss pc is abgekackt


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ist beleidigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


WTB [Realität] w/me


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> scheiss pc is abgekackt


Guck auf der vorherigen Seite, dann weißt du welche Schauspielerin ich meine...


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Guck auf der vorherigen Seite, dann weißt du welche Schauspielerin ich meine...


Nett aber nicht mein Fall XD
Aber von der Bettkante würd ichse nicht stoßen


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Nett aber nicht mein Fall XD
> Aber von der Bettkante würd ichse nicht stoßen


Die ist doch perfekt! Weiße Haut, schwarze Haare,
dazu noch eine tolle Figur...
So und nicht anders!


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die ist doch perfekt! Weiße Haut, schwarze Haare,
> dazu noch eine tolle Figur...
> So und nicht anders!


nee zu Blass ... meiner meinung nach... sieht ja aus wie ein Kellerkind XD


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> nee zu Blass ... meiner meinung nach... sieht ja aus wie ein Kellerkind XD


Weiße Haut finde ich attraktiver als braune oder schwarze!


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Weiße Haut finde ich attraktiver als braune oder schwarze!


Klingt schon wieder Politisch^^
Naja egal lassen mer das... mir gefällt eine weiße Haut auch gut... aber ein bisl Sonne schadet nicht


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Klingt schon wieder Politisch^^


Sollte es aber nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Weiße Haut finde ich attraktiver als braune oder schwarze!


da muss ich aber lurock zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finde auch weise haut attraktiver als gebräunte oder auch solariumborange
ganz schwarze (ist das politisch korekt?^^) finde ich aber auch gut


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sollte es aber nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab nix gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


chopi schrieb:


> da muss ich aber lurock zustimmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja wie gesagt jedem das seine XD


----------



## Te-Rax (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sollte es aber nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist bestimmt so'n versteckter  "Mach so viele Beiträge wie du nur kannst" Thread oder?


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt so'n versteckter  "Mach so viele Beiträge wie du nur kannst" Thread oder?


Versteckt????????


Carcharoth schrieb:


> Brömpfbrömpf Ba-Umpf!


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt so'n versteckter  "Mach so viele Beiträge wie du nur kannst" Thread oder?


Der Nachtschwärmer-Fred hier? Nein, das ist einfach nur Off-Topic, Spam, whatever...


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der Nachtschwärmer-Fred hier? Nein, das ist einfach nur Off-Topic, Spam, whatever...


Geistiger Dünnschiss halt.... muhaha
hier kommt einfach alles rein^^


----------



## Te-Rax (13. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Versteckt????????



mit versteckt meinte ich, es ist ein Spamm Thread, mit nur einem anderen namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> mit versteckt meinte ich, es ist ein Spamm Thread, mit nur einem anderen namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so kann mans ungefähr bezeichnen XD


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> mit versteckt meinte ich, es ist ein Spamm Thread, mit nur einem anderen namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mmh, ich weiß nicht, ob du den Unterschied kennst, 
aber ich z.B. mache das hier aus Langeweile, nicht wegen
irgendwelchen Zahlen...

Edit: Nur um Vorurteile weg zuräumen...


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmh, ich weiß nicht, ob du den Unterschied kennst,
> aber ich z.B. mache das hier aus Langeweile, nicht wegen
> irgendwelchen Zahlen...
> 
> Edit: Nur um Vorurteile weg zuräumen...


/sign
den was bringt es wenn da ne zeile mehr steht im post counter


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Hier ich geh dann auch ma Pennen cu @ all


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Ciao!


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

gn8 blume


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Bin auch mal weg, Ciao!


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

gn8 blume

//ahne


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2008)

Guten Morgen...


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2008)

Gute Nacht :>


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

keiner mehr da?


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

bin ich halt off,do widzenia


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Namd...


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

melde mich auch mal \O.o


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Worüber lästern wir heute Abend?


----------



## Mondryx (13. April 2008)

Über dich? Das wäre doch mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Gerne, da bin ich mal gespannt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gerne, da bin ich mal gespannt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In Lurocks Bildchen ist ein Fetter Mann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Vexoka schrieb:


> In Lurocks Bildchen ist ein Fetter Mann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast mein größtes Geheimnis der Öffentlichkeit preisgegeben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits!


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Goog evening, Dude!


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Goog evening, Dude!


steht schon ein Thema für heute fest?


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> steht schon ein Thema für heute fest?


Jap: "Lästern über Lurock"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jap: "Lästern über Lurock"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahja... lol ... auf deinem bild isn fetter homer


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Aber ich würde jede Wette eingehen, daß unser Paladin weltweit der erste und einzigste ist,
der entdeckt hat, daß Hasen und Eichhörnchen nach zehn Minuten Kampf in enrage gehen.


----------



## Mondryx (13. April 2008)

> Aber ich würde jede Wette eingehen, daß unser Paladin weltweit der erste und einzigste ist,
> der entdeckt hat, daß Hasen und Eichhörnchen nach zehn Minuten Kampf in enrage gehen.



*lacht sich schlapp*


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> *lacht sich schlapp*


gerade in ner sig gefunden XD


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

über lurock lästern is laaangweilig


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Da habt ihrs, bei mir ist halt alles positiv!


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Da habt ihrs, bei mir ist halt alles positiv!


naja okay... du bist doch eingebildet XD


----------



## Vexoka (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Da habt ihrs, bei mir ist halt alles positiv!



Hmm das einzigste was an dir positiv ist, ist dein HIV test


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> naja okay... du bist doch eingebildet XD


Nö, ich bin nur der Meister der Ironie!


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> gerade in ner sig gefunden XD


das ist von dem 3teil der reihe der selbsterfahrungeberichte,sehr sehr geile threads


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Hmm das einzigste was an dir positiv ist, ist dein HIV test



rofl


chopi schrieb:


> das ist von dem 3teil der reihe der selbsterfahrungeberichte,sehr sehr geile threads


jepp einfach Geil geschrieben!


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Hmm das einzigste was an dir positiv ist, ist dein HIV test


Tjo, leider, Elchi hat mir nichts davon gesagt....  (Achtung! Insider!)


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tjo, leider, Elchi hat mir nichts davon gesagt....  (Achtung! Insider!)


jetzt fühl ich mich ausgegrenzt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tjo, leider, Elchi hat mir nichts davon gesagt....  (Achtung! Insider!)


oha,n insider,den ich kenne :> aber welche seite isn das? 60? x_X


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> oha,n insider,den ich kenne :> aber welche seite isn das? 60? x_X


erklärt mir bitte jemand den sachverhalt?


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> oha,n insider,den ich kenne :> aber welche seite isn das? 60? x_X


Keine Ahnung, aber sicher einige hundert Seiten her... Hachja, das warn noch Zeiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

boah jetzt geht das früher war alles besser gesabbel los oder what?


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber sicher einige hundert Seiten her... Hachja, das warn noch Zeiten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo,da haste wohl recht

*spielt eine sequenz über die schönsten momente der damaligen zeiten ein und lässt dabei "one moment in time" laufen*


----------



## Vexoka (13. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> boah jetzt geht das früher war alles besser gesabbel los oder what?



recht hast du -_-


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> jo,da haste wohl recht
> 
> *spielt eine sequenz über die schönsten momente der damaligen zeiten ein und lässt dabei "one moment in time" laufen*


Geil... Da trinken wir einen drauf! *Kiste Bier raushol und eine Flasche zur Milchtüte schieb*


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

wo wir bei insidern aus dem thread bin

"danke,kein bier,ich bin atheist"


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wo wir bei insidern aus dem thread bin
> 
> "danke,kein bier,ich bin atheist"


Junge, Junge... Ein Grund für 'nen 2. Kasten...! *Kasten rüberschieb*

Trinken wir auf beschissene Kommentare aus guten alten Zeiten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (13. April 2008)

Ihr seid FREAKS wenn ihr ein Thema über 600 Seiten verfolgt !!!


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Ihr seid FREAKS wenn ihr ein Thema über 600 Seiten verfolgt !!!


Ich bin seit Seite 6 dabei!


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

wir verfolgen es nicht,wir haben es selber geschrieben

wenn ich recht überlege,sind lurock und ich die einzigen verbliebenden oldschoolspammer aus dem thread,wie die zeit vergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wenn ich recht überlege,sind lurock und ich die einzigen verbliebenden oldschoolspammer aus dem thread,wie die zeit vergeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hat recht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nimm mich in die Arme, Bruder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

vexoxa,ich seh grad,du warst auch schon auf seite 50vertreten...
ich war glaube ich das erste mal auf seite 25


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> solange du mich nicht bruder oder freund in der öffentlichkeit nennst ,nein


es passte grad so schön,lurock


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Geil... Da trinken wir einen drauf! *Kiste Bier raushol und eine Flasche zur Milchtüte schieb*


und ich bekomm keins?


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> und ich bekomm keins?


Du bist nicht Oldschool! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> und ich bekomm keins?


nur was für stammgäste


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du bist nicht Oldschool!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



in mancher hinsicht schon XD wenn auch nicht in dem Thread


chopi schrieb:


> nur was für stammgäste


bei den Kneipen in meiner umgebung also XD


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

hat jemand ne idee fürn thema?


Veragron schrieb:


> Kein Plan. Wir brauchen was gutes. Was haltet ihr von Pfirsichen?


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Chopi, erinnerst dich noch an "Köter Nr.139" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Chopi, erinnerst dich noch an "Köter Nr.139" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne,hilf mir mal auf die sprünge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ne,hilf mir mal auf die sprünge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ah ne, das war Veragron der mich damit genervt hat... stimmt, das war damals, als meine Ex "meinen Channel geleavt hat"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  War auf jedenfall geil...

Und das mit dem Elch war in nem andern Fred mein ich, ich glaub das war aus dem oldschool "Was hört ihre gerade"-Fred, der gecloste von früher...


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

nene der elch wurde auf jedenfall auch hier erwähnt,ich habs eben noch gesehn


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> nene der elch wurde auf jedenfall auch hier erwähnt,ich habs eben noch gesehn


Ja, aber der Ursprung war in nem anderen Fred... Hab nachgeschaut, in dem alten Was hört ihr gerade-Fred wars auch net... mmhh...

Aber auch geil:



Veragron schrieb:


> Lurock - Ich und der Elch: Das Hörbuch


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

meine alten post´s sind aber ziemlich mit handschuhen geschrieben oO
also ich muss sagen,mein schreibstil hat sich echt verbessert


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

ich HASSE es wenn ich nicht mitreden kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

gz und so....


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> ich HASSE es wenn ich nicht mitreden kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Ich finde den Ursprung net... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

aber ich meine,er war im nachtschwärmer,denn ich habe es mitbekommen (glaube ich) und ich war nie in dem altem was hörst du gerade thread


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

lalala das wetter ist schön...usw


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> aber ich meine,er war im nachtschwärmer,denn ich habe es mitbekommen (glaube ich) und ich war nie in dem altem was hörst du gerade thread


Ne, hier sicher nicht! Hab eben jeden Post in dem Elch vorkommt durch gelesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

dumme frage was zum geier sind das eigentlich für blaue Balken unter dem user pic?


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> dumme frage was zum geier sind das eigentlich für blaue Balken unter dem user pic?


Hat was mit den Posts zu tun, ab 1000 sinds 5 blaue Quadrate.


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> dumme frage was zum geier sind das eigentlich für blaue Balken unter dem user pic?


zeigt an,wieviele posts du hast
1 ist 1beitrag 2 sind 10...

*aber BTT*,lurock,du musst dir wirklich mal meine alten beiträge durchlesen,die kann ich nichtma lesen


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hat was mit den Posts zu tun, ab 1000 sinds 5 blaue Quadrate.


kk hat mich nur ma interessiert... naja in ein paar tagen hab ich die ja auch eventuell...muhaha


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> kk hat mich nur ma interessiert... naja in ein paar tagen hab ich die ja auch eventuell...muhaha


tschaka


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> tschaka





Noxiel schrieb:


> Das was Chopi hier praktiziert hat, ist kein Stil, das ist Spam. Wer einen derart gewaltigen Eröffnungspost voll zitiert um dann zwei Sätze hinzurotzen, der diskutiert nicht, der müllt. Das hat wenig mit dem Stil deiner Diskussionart zu tun.


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

bisl umgeschrieben damits passt^^


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

sorry,da muss ich jetzt mal echt wiedersprechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
soas mach ich nicht und bin auch gegen TE fullquote und anschliesend nur /sign

mit schreibstil meine ich übrigens lesbarkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sorry,da muss ich jetzt mal echt wiedersprechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign XD XD XD


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Fuck, das regt mich auf, ich finds net...


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Fuck, das regt mich auf, ich finds net...


Sufu?
Close den scheiss 
Muhahaaha wollt ich schon immer ma schreiben XD


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Sufu?


Du Hannes! Ich benutze die ganze Zeit die SuFu dafür! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Sufu?
> Close den scheiss
> Muhahaaha wollt ich schon immer ma schreiben XD


du gehst immer mehr auf das nivou eines 10jährigen handelschannelspammer runter,willst du das wirklich?


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du Hannes! Ich benutze die ganze Zeit die SuFu dafür!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DAS war mir auch schon klar keine Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


chopi schrieb:


> du gehst immer mehr auf das nivou eines 10jährigen handelschannelspammer runter,willst du das wirklich?


ähhm nein nicht wirklich ... muss ja auch nicht sein


----------



## chopi (13. April 2008)

ich geh dann mal ins bett,lass uns morgen weiter in errinerungen versinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich geh dann mal ins bett,lass uns morgen weiter in errinerungen versinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gute Nacht


----------



## humanflower (13. April 2008)

Wisst ihr woran man erkennt das ich tierische langeweile hab?
Ich sortiere gerade über 4200 wow screenshots....


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Rofl, du Freak! *sich wieder der Leiche zu wende und genüsslich ein Auge verzehr*


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Bin dann auch mal weg, Ciao!


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rofl, du Freak! *sich wieder der Leiche zu wende und genüsslich ein Auge verzehr*


lol..
gute nacht lurock


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Namd Pussybärchis!


----------



## Villano (14. April 2008)

schönen guten abend


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Wie gehts uns heute?


----------



## Villano (14. April 2008)

gut und selbst?^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. April 2008)

nabend alle mitnander


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Auch ganz gut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bloß langweilig...               


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (14. April 2008)

och mir ist eig. nicht langweilig ich muss noch ne lektüre lesen xD


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. April 2008)

was musst denn lesen?


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Villano (14. April 2008)

Friedrich Schiller - Wilhelm Tell xD


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> Friedrich Schiller - Wilhelm Tell xD


für die schule?


----------



## Villano (14. April 2008)

jo^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. April 2008)

ah ja das mussten wir auch ma lesen


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> jo^^


Beileid... obwohl... hach wie fein waren die zeiten noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Wasn das Thema heute Abend?


----------



## Villano (14. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Beileid... obwohl... hach wie fein waren die zeiten noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


och ich hab auch nurnoch das hier halbjahr^^


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wasn das Thema heute Abend?


Ka... dieses mal bitte was kreatives


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> och ich hab auch nurnoch das hier halbjahr^^


Genieß die Zeit XD


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ka... dieses mal bitte was kreatives





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht soo Kreativ XD


----------



## Villano (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol xD


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *mitsing*


----------



## Villano (14. April 2008)

na toll jez hab ich das lied im kopf ^^


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Always look on the dark Side of Life.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> na toll jez hab ich das lied im kopf ^^


mee too.... ich hasse ohrwürmer... Lurock du bist schuld^^


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> na toll jez hab ich das lied im kopf ^^


Muhahaha, genau das war mein Ziel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (14. April 2008)

Nabend Mädels.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *mitsing*


heißt das nicht "always look on the bright side of life"


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Muhahaha, genau das war mein Ziel!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du pöser du ... muhaha


K0l0ss schrieb:


> Nabend Mädels.


abend



RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> heißt das nicht "always look on the bright side of life"


jepp normalerweise schon


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> heißt das nicht "always look on the bright side of life"


Ja, so heißt es.


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Es fehlt aber immer noch ein Thema für den Abend...


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Black Jack und Nutten!


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Black Jack und Nutten!


Bin dabei was ist der Einsatz?


----------



## K0l0ss (14. April 2008)

Seite 666 !!!


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Bin dabei was ist der Einsatz?


5k g meinerseits und Nutte Nr. 3 bitte hier herüber!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

Lurock, ich empfehle N24!!


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 5k g meinerseits und Nutte Nr. 3 bitte hier herüber!


XD dafür bleibt 2 und 1 bei mir... ich setz meinen linken fussnagel... der bringt 6k g beim händler


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lurock, ich empfehle N24!!


N24???o.O


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lurock, ich empfehle N24!!


Wasn da?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wasn da?



Dokumentation - Sektenkult und Glaubenwahn


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dokumentation - Sektenkult und Glaubenwahn


Kay, danke, ich bin weg!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kay, danke, ich bin weg!



Zum Glück steht mein Fernseher neben mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

LOL... und weg isser... hät ich meinen Fernseher nicht geschrottet würd ich mir das jetzt auch reinziehen...


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Zum Glück steht mein Fernseher neben mir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meiner auch... aber mein Antennenstecker geht nicht mehr...


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Zum Glück steht mein Fernseher neben mir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bin auch noch da, gibt ja nen Livestream! 
N24


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Meiner auch... aber mein Antennenstecker geht nicht mehr...



Mein Beileid. Ist sehr Interessant.

Christentum: Von der Sekte zum Weltglauben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bin auch noch da, gibt ja nen Livestream!
> N24


xD


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bin auch noch da, gibt ja nen Livestream!
> N24


LOOOOOOOOL


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

BÄÄÄM 1000!!!!!!


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

G0il, für jede Ehefrau eine Welt in der man Gott spielen kann... Ich werd Mormone!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> BÄÄÄM 1000!!!!!!



Du betreibst ja auch dauerhaft "Edit-Button-Ignore".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Das ist einfach meiner Art zu schreiben XD


----------



## Villano (14. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> BÄÄÄM 1000!!!!!!


gratz^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

Oh man. Eine Sekte, die Kindesmissbrauch betreibt.

Hm, kommt mir bekannt vor...

Lurock, weißt du was ich meine?^^


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Oh man. Eine Sekte, die Kindesmissbrauch betreibt.
> 
> Hm, kommt mir bekannt vor...
> 
> Lurock, weißt du was ich meine?^^


Hehe.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

















....nein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hehe....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sag nur heutige Priester/Pfarrer etc. Naja.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

soo bin dann auch wech da ich Morgen früh raus muss


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

Nacht.


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich sag nur heutige Priester/Pfarrer etc. Naja.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso... Tjo, bei uns waren letztens folgende Schlagzeilen auf der Titelseite der Stadtzeitung:

*"Pfarrer klaut Pornos"*

Da hat ein Pfarrer aus einem Kloster doch tatsächlich in so nem Sexshop Schwulen-Pornos geklaut!
Ich mein, als Geistlicher Pornos kaufen ist ja schon.... aber dann auch noch klauen...


----------



## chopi (14. April 2008)

unser server hat das amboss xD

ich sag euch ping von 2monaten


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Achso... Tjo, bei uns waren letztens folgende Schlagzeilen auf der Titelseite der Stadtzeitung:
> 
> *"Pfarrer klaut Pornos"*
> 
> ...



ROFL - Naja, wenn man nie Sex hatte, dann kann sowas schonmal passieren. xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> unser server hat *das* amboss xD
> 
> ich sag euch ping von 2monaten



*DEN* Amboss

PS: Unser Server schon seit drei Tagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> ROFL - Naja, wenn man nie Sex hatte, dann kann sowas schonmal passieren. xD


Wer weiß was hinter Klostermäuern passiert... Es gibt arme Babys die werden von ihren
Eltern nichts ahnend vor einem Kloster ausgesetzt und das Kloster ist voller pedophiler
Mönche....


----------



## chopi (14. April 2008)

es heisst echt *der* amboss? das klingt ja mal richtig scheisse

*chopi ordnet das wort amboss in die sektion "´nutella´ ´FAQ´ & co"


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> es heisst echt *der* amboss? das klingt ja mal richtig scheisse
> 
> *chopi ordnet das wort amboss in die sektion "´nutella´ ´FAQ´ & co"



Erm... ich finde, "das" Amboss klingt extrem scheisse.^^


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Omg, chopi....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> es heisst echt *der* amboss? das klingt ja mal richtig scheisse
> 
> *chopi ordnet das wort amboss in die sektion "´nutella´ ´FAQ´ & co"





> 1. Am|boss, der; -es, -e [1: mhd. aneb&#333;, ahd. anab&#333;, eigtl. = woran (worauf) man schlägt, aus ...


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> LOL


Irgendjemand muss schließlich für die Hygiene hier sorgen!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Irgendjemand muss schließlich für die Hygiene hier sorgen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß zwar nicht, was das mit dem vorherigen Post zu tun haben soll,
aber es stimmt!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, was das mit dem vorherigen Post zu tun haben soll,
> aber es stimmt!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Hihi.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. April 2008)

ich geh heute mal vorzeitig,guten abend noch


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Gn8 chopi! Ich bin auch mal weg... Ciao!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2008)

Och, menno. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dévoro (15. April 2008)

alle schon im Bettchen? Hellooww? Echoo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Ich sach ma Mahlzeit!


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

Dann guten Hunger!


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dann guten Hunger!


War eigentlich eher als begrüssung gedacht....


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

Ich darf dir doch trotzdem guten Hunger wünschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem weiß ich, dass du Süßigkeiten neben dir stehen hast!


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich darf dir doch trotzdem guten Hunger wünschen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Natürlich darfst du Thx an dieser Stelle nochmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber mit dem Süsskram muss ich dich entäuschen... ausser ein kleines Bierchen zählt zu Süssigkeiten... denn das steht momentan neben mir!


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

wer hat süßigkeiten? ich will auch welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw....moin moin


----------



## chopi (15. April 2008)

ich melde mich kurz,bin dann aber auch sofort wieder weg,gute nacht


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> wer hat süßigkeiten? ich will auch welche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mahlzeit



chopi schrieb:


> ich melde mich kurz,bin dann aber auch sofort wieder weg,gute nacht


Bye bye Milchtüte!


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Chopi geiler neuer Titel XD


----------



## chopi (15. April 2008)

achso stimmt ja,hab ja den
*was sagtn der für dich aus?* ich krieg das schlecht formuliert


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

und der rest der noch da ist? frisch und munter? oder gehts gleich ins bettchen?


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> und der rest der noch da ist? frisch und munter? oder gehts gleich ins bettchen?


Noch ist zeit... hab Morgen ausnahmsweise mal frei... aber werd trozdem nicht bis ultimo bleiben ... will ja morgen noch was von dem Tag haben XD


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> achso stimmt ja,hab ja den
> *was sagtn der für dich aus?* ich krieg das schlecht formuliert


hmm was genau meinst du damit? sorry bin heute etwas begriffs stutzig


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> und der rest der noch da ist? frisch und munter? oder gehts gleich ins bettchen?



Ich glotz Fernsehen.


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Noch ist zeit... hab Morgen ausnahmsweise mal frei... aber werd trozdem nicht bis ultimo bleiben ... will ja morgen noch was von dem Tag haben XD


 frei ^^ kann man das essen? :-)

hast recht...den ganzen tag schlafen wenn man frei hat ist fürn popo...schliesslich will man was vom tag haben


----------



## chopi (15. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> hmm was genau meinst du damit? sorry bin heute etwas begriffs stutzig


naja was glaubst du,wie ich das meine mit "ist das alles,gott?"?
ich krieg das schlecht eindeutig geschrieben


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> naja was glaubst du,wie ich das meine mit "ist das alles,gott?"?
> ich krieg das schlecht eindeutig geschrieben



"Ist das alles, was du drauf hast, Gott?"

Aber wohl zu lang, oder?^^


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> frei ^^ kann man das essen? :-)
> 
> hast recht...den ganzen tag schlafen wenn man frei hat ist fürn popo...schliesslich will man was vom tag haben


schon... aber mal ausschlafen hat auch einen gewissen Reiz ^^


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> naja was glaubst du,wie ich das meine mit "ist das alles,gott?"?
> ich krieg das schlecht eindeutig geschrieben


"Mehr hast du nicht drauf?"


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> schon... aber mal ausschlafen hat auch einen gewissen Reiz ^^




okay...geb ich dir recht....aber als fernfahrer...ist das sone sache mit dem ausschlafen....rastplatz +koje + autobahn ist net so toll....vorallem wenn man nen leichten schlaf hat!


----------



## chopi (15. April 2008)

ne ich mein das mehr so,als ob jemand neben gott stehen würde und sie sich die welt ansehn würden.Darauf sagt dann der typ neben gott "ist das alles,gott?" aber enttäuscht,nicht provozierend


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> "Mehr hast du nicht drauf?"



Da fehlt der Bezug zu Gott.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ne ich mein das mehr so,als ob jemand neben gott stehen würde und sie sich die welt ansehn würden.Darauf sagt dann der typ neben gott "ist das alles,gott?" aber enttäuscht,nicht provozierend



Ist das schon alles, Gott?


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> okay...geb ich dir recht....aber als fernfahrer...ist das sone sache mit dem ausschlafen....rastplatz +koje + autobahn ist net so toll....vorallem wenn man nen leichten schlaf hat!


boah respekt.. ist einer der berufe die ich niemals machen würde... wenn man allein abends die Rastplätze sieht in denen die Laster die Einfahrten vollstellen weil sie per Gesetzt irgendwo stehen müssen... nee nix für mich


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Da fehlt der Bezug zu Gott.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Angeber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hast aber Recht... hm ich bin dafür wir überlegen uns jetzt nen neuen Titel für die Milchtüte....
"Das wars Gott?Mehr nicht?"


----------



## chopi (15. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ne ich mein das mehr so,als ob jemand neben gott stehen würde und sie sich die welt ansehn würden.Darauf sagt dann der typ neben gott "ist das alles,gott?" aber enttäuscht,nicht provozierend


*fühlt sich übergangen*

//kurz zähne putzen


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> boah respekt.. ist einer der berufe die ich niemals machen würde... wenn man allein abends die Rastplätze sieht in denen die Laster die Einfahrten vollstellen weil sie per Gesetzt irgendwo stehen müssen... nee nix für mich




hehe...naja ich hocke gerade im rasthaus....trinke ein bier...ess etwas und bin im wlan drin ^^ 8std muss ich hier jetzt noch ausharren....aber mit inet bissel browsergames...geht das schnell rum....und morgen früh so gegen 8 seh ich mal wieder italien und die alpen....ist jedesmal schön aufs neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja...es ist ein knochenjob....aber ist schon okay mit den standzeiten ^^ denn ein nicht ausgeschlafener lkw fahrer mit einem 40tonner unterm arsch ist die gefährlichste waffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *fühlt sich übergangen*



Dann machs doch selbst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dann machs doch selbst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne wir wollten ja nen neuen titel für mich ausdenken^^ (neben dem thema über das lkwfahren) und da ist keiner darauf eingegangen...


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> hehe...naja ich hocke gerade im rasthaus....trinke ein bier...ess etwas und bin im wlan drin ^^ 8std muss ich hier jetzt noch ausharren....aber mit inet bissel browsergames...geht das schnell rum....und morgen früh so gegen 8 seh ich mal wieder italien und die alpen....ist jedesmal schön aufs neue
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jepp so siehts aus... trink auch gerad n bierchen *prost* 
http://www.candystand.com/play.do?id=18047
http://www.funny-games.biz/sting-game.html
n bisl unterhaltung


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ne wir wollten ja nen neuen titel für mich ausdenken^^ (neben dem thema über das lkwfahren) und da ist keiner darauf eingegangen...


ähhm doch XD
Hab doch schon nen Vorschlag geschrieben


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ne wir wollten ja nen neuen titel für mich ausdenken^^ (neben dem thema über das lkwfahren) und da ist keiner darauf eingegangen...



Erm, guck mal richtig hin. Augen auf dabei.


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> jepp so siehts aus... trink auch gerad n bierchen *prost*
> http://www.candystand.com/play.do?id=18047
> http://www.funny-games.biz/sting-game.html
> n bisl unterhaltung




ah danke ^^ schau ich mir mal an....

und das mit chopi...erinnert mich iwie an die telehotline vom rtl shop....war das alles oder darfs sonst noch was sein? XD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

LOL

In irgendeinem Land fiel ein Huhn in einen Brunnen. Der Besitzer wollte das Huhn retten und sprang hinterher. 5 weitere Hilfsbereite taten es ihm gleich.

Niemand konnte von diesen 6 Personen schwimmen. Alle gestorben. Das Huhn lebt. xD


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> In irgendeinem Land fiel ein Huhn in einen Brunnen. Der Besitzer wollte das Huhn retten und sprang hinterher. 5 weitere Hilfsbereite taten es ihm gleich.
> 
> Niemand konnte von diesen 6 Personen schwimmen. Alle gestorben. Das Huhn lebt. xD


Quelle?


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> In irgendeinem Land fiel ein Huhn in einen Brunnen. Der Besitzer wollte das Huhn retten und sprang hinterher. 5 weitere Hilfsbereite taten es ihm gleich.
> 
> Niemand konnte von diesen 6 Personen schwimmen. Alle gestorben. Das Huhn lebt. xD


Rofl, das ist Dummheit!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Quelle?



ProSieben. Gerade eben. "Die Show des unnützen Wissens".


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Ich stell mir das gerade bildlich vor.... omfg


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> ProSieben. Gerade eben. "Die Show des unnützen Wissens".


Dieser Name ist Programm!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gronwell (15. April 2008)

Daran sieht man mal wieder, dass Evolution wirklich funktioniert und manchmal sehr schnell handelt. Ich hoffe, sie konnten ihre Gene nicht mehr weitergeben.


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

Mir ist langweilig, will jmd von euch ein Kind? :x


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

ähmmmmm.....wenn du ein weib bist ^^ und mal eben nach augsburg runter kommst rasthof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> ProSieben. Gerade eben. "Die Show des unnützen Wissens".


es heisst "nochbesserwisser" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> ähmmmmm.....wenn du ein weib bist ^^ und mal eben nach augsburg runter kommst rasthof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, ich bin kein Weib, aber das stört doch sicher nicht?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig, will jmd von euch ein Kind? :x


Gebraten?
Geräuchert?
Gekocht?
Flambiert?
Mit Weiß- oder mit Rotwein?


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin kein Weib, aber das stört doch sicher nicht?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> ähmmmmm.....wenn du ein weib bist ^^ und mal eben nach augsburg runter kommst rasthof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er ist ein Junge. Und ich sage mit Absicht nicht "Mann".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber manche stört das ja nicht, sondern gefällt es.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> es heisst "nochbesserwisser"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*G* du hast meien Idee genommen und verbessert... gut gemacht (im bezug auf deinen titel)


----------



## chopi (15. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> *G* du hast meien Idee genommen und verbessert... gut gemacht (im bezug auf deinen titel)


jo,aber ich hab grad noch ne genialere idee o.O aber egal,ich nehm jetzt die,die ist am eindeutigsten^^


----------



## chopi (15. April 2008)

> lieber hopi,annste mier nischt etas vo di schiek´en?


stand grad bei mir in nem fax
ich muss dann wohl off





> MFG,humanflower





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> stand grad bei mir in nem fax
> ich muss dann wohl off


LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
Die Milchtüte dreht völlig durch... aber schick mir ruhig was von dir... Alk voräte falls vorhanden, ingame Gold, bargeld, Blanko checks usw


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> stand grad bei mir in nem fax
> ich muss dann wohl off


LOL!


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

bohr ich sterb hier vor langeweile ^^ ich sags euch...nachts um 23uhr ist auf rasthöfen nix mehr los *g

möchte nicht jemand vorbeikommen und eine runde mau mau mit mir spielen? XD


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> bohr ich sterb hier vor langeweile ^^ ich sags euch...nachts um 23uhr ist auf rasthöfen nix mehr los *g
> möchte nicht jemand vorbeikommen und eine runde mau mau mit mir spielen? XD


Wie gesagt... ich stehe dir zu Verfügung...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie gesagt... ich stehe dir zu Verfügung...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jaaaa sei mein sklave  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> bohr ich sterb hier vor langeweile ^^ ich sags euch...nachts um 23uhr ist auf rasthöfen nix mehr los *g
> 
> möchte nicht jemand vorbeikommen und eine runde mau mau mit mir spielen? XD


Nee sry



Lurock schrieb:


> Wie gesagt... ich stehe dir zu Verfügung...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lass dich nicht darauf ein... ich habe furchtbare Dinge gehört... richtig furchtbare Dinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> jaaaa sei mein sklave
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist wirklich sick....


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




omg wasn smilie ....


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> du bist wirklich sick....


Ich weiß, Bärchen!


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

bärchen?....ich glaub ich bin im falschen film XD.....maaaaamaaaaaaaa wo ist der notausgang?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich weiß, Bärchen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


?????????


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> bärchen?....ich glaub ich bin im falschen film XD.....maaaaamaaaaaaaa wo ist der notausgang?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


anscheinend genau richtig... XD


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ?????????




lol geiles bild ^^ direkt ma speichern und als hg setzen XD


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> lol geiles bild ^^ direkt ma speichern und als hg setzen XD


LOl... XD


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

hmmm...als hg net so dolle ^^ die sehn so gestreckt und pixelig aus...lol


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

Aahhh, bunte Bären! Ich übernehme das Kommando! Ab in die Bunker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> hmmm...als hg net so dolle ^^ die sehn so gestreckt und pixelig aus...lol


Muss ja auch nicht sein^^


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

und vorallem net da wo ich gerade sitze ^^ sonst halten die mich hier fürn psycho XD


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aahhh, bunte Bären! Ich übernehme das Kommando! Ab in die Bunker!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jawohl!!!
*krallt sich das Sturmgewehr, eine Hand voll Munition, den Gürtel mit Handgranaten und die Pistole*
*hechtet in geduckter Haltung richtung Bunker*


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> und vorallem net da wo ich gerade sitze ^^ sonst halten die mich hier fürn psycho XD


Hast du was gegen Psychos? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> und vorallem net da wo ich gerade sitze ^^ sonst halten die mich hier fürn psycho XD


interesiert dich die meinung anderer?


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hast du was gegen Psychos?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....bin ja selber einer ^^ oder glaubst du ich bin freiwillig die ganze woche weg...fahre mehrere 10000 kilometer pro monat und sitze in ner raststätte am w-lan und schreibe hier im forum? ^^


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> interesiert dich die meinung anderer?




manche ja...manche nein ^^


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm ganz ehrlich? ichd enke das mit dem schreiben machst du freiwillig^^


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> hmm ganz ehrlich? ichd enke das mit dem schreiben machst du freiwillig^^


Denkste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Dargun weiterhin die Pistole in den Nacken halt*


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> hmm ganz ehrlich? ichd enke das mit dem schreiben machst du freiwillig^^



okay...hast ja recht ^^ ich dachte mir...bevor du alleine auf deiner pritsche liegst...blöd ins tv starrst dein bier alleine trinkst...schauste lieber bei buffed.de in den nachtschwärmer thread und unterhälst dich ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Denkste?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




musst du das so öffentlich machen das ich nur in deinem willen schreibe?...verdammt...das schöne geheimins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Denkste?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



+


Dargun schrieb:


> okay...hast ja recht ^^ ich dachte mir...bevor du alleine auf deiner pritsche liegst...blöd ins tv starrst dein bier alleine trinkst...schauste lieber bei buffed.de in den nachtschwärmer thread und unterhälst dich ein wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


=
Einer lügt.... Dargun beeinflusst dich jemand?


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> musst du das so öffentlich machen das ich nur in deinem willen schreibe?...verdammt...das schöne geheimins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ahh okay beantwortet sich auch so^^


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> verdammt...das schöne *geheimins*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir haben doch alle noch viel mehr Geheiminse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ahh okay beantwortet sich auch so^^




man kann ihm halt net wiederstehen.....alleine die versuchung ein kind von ihm XD *herllich*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wir haben doch alle noch viel mehr Geheiminse!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ansonsten wären die menschen auch stinklangweilig...


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

über was babbeln wir nun?


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> ansonsten wären die menschen auch stinklangweilig...



wo du recht hast...haste recht ^^


keine ahnung...schlag ein thema vor?


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

So, ich geh mal ne Runde mit meinem imaginären Hund, schaue vllt später
noch einmal vorbei....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

was ist bitte ein imaginärer hund? ^^

hf bei whatever du machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (15. April 2008)

Das Imaginäre ^^


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Naja ich bin dann auch mal weg will ja nochw as von meinem freien Tag morgen haben baba und machts gut!


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Das Imaginäre ^^




danke XD


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Naja ich bin dann auch mal weg will ja nochw as von meinem freien Tag morgen haben baba und machts gut!




gute nacht...lasst mich ruihg alle alleine....naja...dann geh ich auch mal in meine koje...mal sehn was das tv noch hergibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

Bin auch weg, Ciao.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. April 2008)

*Welcome To The N.H.K. Ep04 anschalt* :>
bis später


----------



## Lurock (16. April 2008)

So, bin dann mal weg, Ciao!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. April 2008)

so nach 2 folgen bin ich nu auhc weg. gn8


----------



## Lurock (16. April 2008)

Guten Abend, Gentlemen!


----------



## chopi (16. April 2008)

meine mutter hat mich gewarnt,sie nimmt mir um halb 11 den lappi weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. April 2008)

Lol? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du hast doch nochn nen PC oder nicht?


----------



## chopi (16. April 2008)

ich sitze,seit ich wow spiele an dem aldi-meidanlaptop


----------



## Lurock (16. April 2008)

Na und? Was hindert dich daran den normalen PC zu nehmen?
Außerdem war der Aldi-Laptop nicht von "Meidan" sondern "Medion"
wenn ich mich recht entsinne... Das war damals als ich meine letzte
Pizza-Jahresration gekauft habe...


----------



## chopi (16. April 2008)

jaja,medion,welchen normalen pc? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. April 2008)

Du hast nur den Laptop? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du hast nur den Laptop?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab NUR den laptop,deshab kauf ich mir nichts (deshalb=ich hab kein geld)


----------



## Lurock (16. April 2008)

Du hattest aber letztens noch nen normalen PC!
Da hast du gemeckert, dass ihn niemand reparieren
kann und hast in der Zeit mit der WII geschrieben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du hattest aber letztens noch nen normalen PC!
> Da hast du gemeckert, dass ihn niemand reparieren
> kann und hast in der Zeit mit der WII geschrieben!
> 
> ...


ach leck doch amily rose


----------



## Lurock (16. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (16. April 2008)

Mahlzeit Leuts


----------



## Dargun (16. April 2008)

guten abend zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. April 2008)

Nomd


----------



## Dargun (16. April 2008)

alles frisch alles fruchtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (16. April 2008)

Frisch nicht mehr aber fruchtig ja^^


----------



## humanflower (17. April 2008)

Naja ich sach dann mal wieder gute Nacht und so machts gut


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. April 2008)

so, bevor die frist abläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gn8


----------



## RadioactiveMan (17. April 2008)

einen wunderschönen abend 

na, wie gehts euch so?


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2008)

Namd, ganz gut und selbst?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (17. April 2008)

ach ja kann nich klagen^^
ich hock grade breit in meim sessel und guck giga


----------



## chopi (17. April 2008)

bin auch da,ich glaube ich gehe heute noch einmal in wow rein,mal sehn


----------



## RadioactiveMan (17. April 2008)

jo servus chopi


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2008)

Was kommtn auf Giga?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (17. April 2008)

diese giga wow! sendung
da is son GM zu gast

is auch auf den news bei buffed


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2008)

Achso... Na dann...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (17. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Achso... Na dann...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann was?^^
dieses arrogante smiley kann ich garnich leiden xD


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2008)

"Selbstsicherheit sieht von unten aus wie Arroganz!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ne, dann guck ichs nicht, denn die 2 Moderatoren haben sowas von keine Ahnung von WoW....
Letztens bei dem Taurenrennen wars wirklich derbe, der Typ konnte Durotar, Camp Taurajo nicht ausprechen
und selbst Ogrimmar viel im schwer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und die 3 Städte dann noch verwechseln...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (17. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> "Selbstsicherheit sieht von unten aus wie Arroganz!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm...is mir garnich aufgeffallen aber ist mir eig. auch wurscht ich finds ganz okay

ahem...
"Selbstsicherheit sieht von unten aus wie Arroganz!"
wenn du schon "von unten" sagst klingt das für mich schon bissl arrogant^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> wenn du schon "von unten" sagst klingt das für mich schon bissl arrogant^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Siehste, sag ich doch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (17. April 2008)

jaja komm xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2008)

Uuhh, du hast aber ganz tolle Smilies.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (17. April 2008)

gibs auf...
du bist mir geistig einfach unterlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2008)

Nein, bin ich sicher nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (17. April 2008)

jaja war ja nich ernst gemeint







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2008)

Mir ist so langweilig, dass ich wieder NfS: MW zocke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. April 2008)

never fuck susan:mein weib ?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (17. April 2008)

MIR ist so langweilig dass ich HuDFsDabG:JohG zogge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne sag ma was NfS: MW ist
ich tippe mal sport


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2008)

Öhm, Need for Speed: Most Wanted..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie kann man das nicht wissen? Du machst mir Angst.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (17. April 2008)

die vielen abkürzungen machen MIR angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(siehe signatur)

edit
laaaaaaangweilig!


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2008)

Noch 55% dann hab ichs durch, bis morgen ist das gepackt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (17. April 2008)

wow ganzschön schnell gz
irganwann bei stufe 4 oder so kommt doch da son nerviger hubschrauber...
der ist äzend


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2008)

Mmh, kann sein, lang nicht mehr gespielt, werds ja nachher sehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (17. April 2008)

okay ich geh jetz pennen
wünsch dir noch viel spaß mit dem scheiß hubschrauber^^
nacht.


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2008)

Danke, gute Nacht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. April 2008)

gute nacht,radioaktiver


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2008)

Noch jemand hier?


----------



## chopi (17. April 2008)

jo ich noch paar min,aber gleich raidet mich onyxia meine mutter


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2008)

Iiiiihhhh!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (17. April 2008)

abend @ all


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2008)

Namd Blümlein


----------



## chopi (17. April 2008)

so ich bin,off und habe nichts hinbekommen >.<


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2008)

Ich bin mal wieder am B.O. geniessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2008)

@chopi
Ist ja nichts Neues... Gn8!


----------



## shibi2k (17. April 2008)

nabend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2008)

Namd shibi2k


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2008)

Lurock? Ich darf mich nun stolzer Besitzer von "Vaya Con Tioz" nennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hammerteil das Ding.


----------



## shibi2k (17. April 2008)

Ich sag auch schonma Tschüss, bei uns an der Hochschule is heute Paardy, da will ich nochmal vorbeischauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht komm ich nachher nochmal wenn ich den Weg zurück finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis denne


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2008)

Dann viel Spaß da!


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2008)

@VöBu
Ich auch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> @VöBu
> Ich auch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn die die Konzerte bloß nicht so beschnitten hätten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (17. April 2008)

Boah mir ist tierisch gammlig...


----------



## Lurock (17. April 2008)

@VöBu
Naja, so schlimm ist das auch nicht....


----------



## humanflower (17. April 2008)

bin zu faul nachzulesen um was gehts?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> @VöBu
> Naja, so schlimm ist das auch nicht....



Angeblich haben sie auf dem Konzert "Der nette Mann" gespielt. Aus Trotz, da ie 20 Jahre ausgelaufen sind. Hätt ich gerne gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. April 2008)

Achso, das wusst ich gar nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, bin dann mal weg, Ciao!


----------



## Lurock (18. April 2008)

Namd Erdlinge


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2008)

Servus...

Hab mein Profil gepimp0rt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Isses nicht toll?


----------



## Lurock (18. April 2008)

> Ihr DÜRFT mir Kommentare und Grüße da lassen auch, wenn ich keine Brüste hab und kein netter Flirt für euch drin wäre!



LOL! Du bist kuhl, liegt wohl daran, dass du mich an mich selbst erinnerst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wirklich nettes Profil...!


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2008)

Inwiefern errinnere ich dich ich an mich? oO

>.<

Nochmal

...


Inwiefern erinnere ich di...


~.~ HILFE



Soz, hab Zitat übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vllt hab ich mich auch getäuscht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2008)

Hilf mir mal meinen Satz zu bilden...


Inwiefern...


----------



## Jácks (18. April 2008)

MOOIIIIIN


----------



## Lurock (18. April 2008)

Aus deiner Sicht:

"Inwiefern erinnere ich dich an dich?"


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MOOIIIIN


Und du <Schimpfwort einfügen> hast mich knapp überholt in der Story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. April 2008)

aloah ihr maden


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2008)

Servus du Wabbla


Wianarisch for dä wien




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2008)

Lurock wo bist du!! :,(


----------



## Lurock (18. April 2008)

I'm here without you, baby! *sing*

Edit meint ich bin mal für 20 Minuten den Fernseher testen...


----------



## Jácks (18. April 2008)

lalalalala


----------



## Lurock (18. April 2008)

Noch jemand da?


----------



## chopi (18. April 2008)

jo ich


----------



## Lurock (18. April 2008)

Langweilig.... Was machstn so?


----------



## chopi (18. April 2008)

grad wow ausgemacht und denke darüber nach,was ich noch machen könnte
schau wohl noch,ob es auf meiner lieblingsseite neue Rom´s gibt und leg mich ins bett

oder auch nicht


----------



## Lurock (18. April 2008)

Gute Idee, ich schmeiß auch mal den diggen Downloader an und saug mir Nachschub...


----------



## chopi (18. April 2008)

[23:52]	<Chopi>	naja ich bin off,gn8


----------



## Lurock (18. April 2008)

[23:54] <Lu|gloetzen> bin dann auch mal weg, ciao 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

noch jemand da?


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

nich mehr du oller steinewerfer^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2008)

Nurnoch Linke Säue hier?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

wenn ich dich auf igno packe ja^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn ich dich auf igno packe ja^^



Hey! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin immerhin nicht Rechts. Ich habe ein Anrecht auf Beachtung!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dooohoooch!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

wie gesagt ich bin wech cya


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Pffffff ich bin doch keine linke Sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ich bin eine linke Kuh*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Pffffff ich bin doch keine linke Sau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann eben so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Na was machste?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2008)

Bissle im Internet lesen.


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Bin weg


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2008)

Ciao.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Guten Morgen ihr Fotsen!


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Du hast das Wort mit "F" gesagt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Fasan?
Frau?
Filter?
Forum?


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Nein, "Morgen" !


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Oh mein Gott :O

Ich hab das pöse F-Wort gesagt!

Tut mir Leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Tjo, da du gläubiger Christ bist musst du dir nun mit Stacheldraht die Genitalien entfernen, damit du nie wieder in Versuchung gerätst!


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Lassen wir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und Ilold'irl! Der Möchtegern mit der Umfrage da xD


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Haaa, Möchtegern?! Lol und das sagst DU  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Ich hab 200 Posts mehr als der!! 

!

!


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Das hat ja sooo viel zu sagen...


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Gott...Wasn mit dir los?


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Ich hab meine Tage, weißt du...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Kenn ich.. Man gewöhnt sich dran, wenn man mit der Mutter und 2 großen Schwestern zusammen lebt ~.~
Ich glaub die haben alle gleichzeitig ihre tage >.<


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Das war nicht ernst gemeint... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin keine Frau... glaub ich...


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Sag das doch!


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Man,da krabbelt ein neuer Spam Padawan aus dem Loch,mit dem Namen "Spectrales"^^


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Wollt ihr mein Jedi-Meister sein?


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Zomg, ich fang immer die neue Seite an ^^


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Namd Jácks


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Zomg!!


Demon!

xD


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Boah setz' mal die Drogen ab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Ist Koffein ne Droge?

Dann bin ich abhängig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Ich trinke ausschließlich Kaffe/Cola Light/Red Bull und mir hilft es gerade so wachzubleiben, was trinkst du, dass du so drauf bist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Cannabis-Tee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0.03 % Cannabis-Extrakt xD
Jetzt neu an der Tankstelle in deiner Nähe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich trink das selbe wie du...ausser Red Bull, 1.50€ die Dose? oO
Ich trink RACE xD
Ne 0.5L Flasche full of Power 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Ich dein Meister bin.Du noch viel lernen müssen junger Padawan.Die Kunst des Spammens nicht leicht seien.


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Ach, komm Jácks, du kannst ja nicht mal ne E-Gitarre richtig halten...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Ist leicht du N00b!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

nabend lurock & spectrales


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Vergiss Jacks net...der geht enrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

servus jácks


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Namd Radio


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach, komm Jácks, du kannst ja nicht mal ne E-Gitarre richtig halten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum?Wie hält man denn sonst ne E-gitarre wenn man aufm Stuhl sitzt?^^


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach, komm Jácks, du kannst ja nicht mal ne E-Gitarre richtig halten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



E- Bass

~.~

Und nach 2 Jahren könnte selbst Lurock einen Bass halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Warum?Wie hält man denn sonst ne E-gitarre wenn man aufm Stuhl sitzt?^^


Allein schon das ist ein Fehler! Mit ner E-Gitarre sitzt man nicht auf nem Stuhl!


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Allein schon das ist ein Fehler! Mit ner E-Gitarre sitzt man nicht auf nem Stuhl!


Ich lauf dabei nicht headbangend durch mein zimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Auf der Bühne nicht ^^

Zu Hause kan man sich das gönnen oO


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ich lauf dabei nicht headbangend durch mein zimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




XD


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

NEUE SEITE!!

XD


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> NEUE SEITE!!
> 
> XD


Lass uns ein Duell des Spammings austragen *Tastatur aus Gürtel zieh* *Wild drauf los tipp*


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

warum sollte man damit rumstehen wenn nebendran nen gemütlicher weicher stuhl steht


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Genau^^


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Spectrales du Bonsaimännchen,
ich spiel seit 6 Jahren E-Gitarre und niemand
darf etwas gegen mich und mein Ibanez RG 1570 EBK sagen!


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Muhahahaha ich bin der Spamming Master!!!


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Mein Stuhl ist ekelhaft ^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

juhuuu lasst uns feiern
frohe neue seite euch allen!!!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Mein Stuhl ist ekelhaft ^^


meiner auch aber er erfüllt seinen zweck


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Spectrales du Bonsaimännchen,
> ich spiel seit 6 Jahren E-Gitarre und niemand
> darf etwas gegen mich und mein Ibanez RG 1570 EBK sagen!


Trozdem kann man ruhig sitzen^^
Außerdem ist es ja klar,dass du keine Ahnung von E-Gitarren hast,wenn du ne Ibanez spielst^^


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Na los Spectrales spamm was das zeug hält^^


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

FENDER JAZZ BASS RW MW

ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Satte 400€ von meinem Taschengeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es ja klar,dass du keine Ahnung von E-Gitarren hast,wenn du ne Ibanez spielst^^


LOL, das ist mit Abstand das geilste, was ich seit gestern Abend gehört habe!
Lass mich raten, du hast die obergeile E-Gitarre ausm Aldi mit Reiseverstärker?


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Satte 400€ von meinem Taschengeld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol, meine Ibanez war mehr als doppelt so teuer!
Merk dir das! Meiner ist länger!


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> LOL, das ist mit Abstand das geilste, was ich seit gestern Abend gehört habe!
> Lass mich raten, du hast die obergeile E-Gitarre ausm Aldi mit Reiseverstärker?




Om, neeed!!!


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol, meine Ibanez war mehr als doppelt so teuer!
> Merk dir das! Meiner ist länger!



Hey, da war ich erst 12 :O


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Na los Spectrales spamm was das zeug hält^^




Bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hey, da war ich erst 12 :O


Hat doch damit nix zutun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, du hast die obergeile E-Gitarre ausm Aldi mit Reiseverstärker?


Genau!
Ne Scherz,aber mit ner Ibanez kann man nur laute,verzerrte "Töne" spielen.Ich spiel was gehobeneres,ne B.C Rich Warlock Bronze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> meiner auch aber er erfüllt seinen zweck



Meiner ist verschwitzt, stinkt nach ur alten Fürzen in diversen Geschmacksrichtungen und drum herum laufen ein paar Ameisen Patrouille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Ich sag nix XD


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

LOOOOL zu geil xD


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hat doch damit nix zutun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit 12 blätter ich keine 800 € hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ne Scherz,aber mit ner Ibanez kann man nur laute,verzerrte "Töne" spielen.


Wer hat dir den Scheiß erzählt? Ich Wette du hast noch nie ne Ibanez gespielt und laberst nur nach!


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wer hat dir den Scheiß erzählt? Ich Wette du hast noch nie ne Ibanez gespielt und laberst nur nach!




Brr... Angie, Brr


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Ach iwo,wer will denn schon ne Ibanez,wenn man zur Konfermation ne Les Paul Studio bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

wisst ihr was meine imaginäre e-gitarre hat 12.000 euro gekostet


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ach iwo,wer will denn schon ne Ibanez,wenn man zur Konfermation ne Les Paul Studio bekommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol, da würd ich mich aber beschweren, wenn ich "sowas" bekommen würde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol, da würd ich mich aber beschweren, wenn ich "sowas" bekommen würde!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pffff du hast doch keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Macht mir jemand ein Geburtstagsgeschenk?

Aber nur von DER EINEN Seite!!

http://www.musicstorekoeln.de/is-bin/INTER...firstSelection=


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

wie ich sehe hat spectrales seinen platz in jacks signatur gefunden xD


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Hört mal auf zu klugscheissern hier.. ~.~


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> wie ich sehe hat spectrales seinen platz in jacks signatur gefunden xD


Thats right,friend!


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Pffff du hast doch keine Ahnung^^


Sagte ein kleiner Punk namens Jácks, welche E-Gitarre im sitzen spielt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Ich komm später wieder, cu


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich komm später wieder, cu


Cya


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich komm später wieder, cu


Warum ist deine IP jetzt auf youporn.com?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

mit meiner brandneuen e-gitarre "Imaginario C2000" könnt ihr eh alle einpacken


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> mit meiner brandneuen e-gitarre "Imaginario C2000" könnt ihr eh alle einpacken


Ach du Kacke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

wtf jácks spielt e-gitarre im sitzen???? der muss doch einen sitzen haben xD


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wtf jácks spielt e-gitarre im sitzen???? der muss doch einen sitzen haben xD


jetzt kommt noch so einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ach du Kacke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaaa da guckste wa?^^
ich würd sagen jetz steht ihr alle da wie vollversager


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Heeyyy, trolli meine seksi Sitzgelegenheit, was flutscht bei dir?


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> jetzt kommt noch so einer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ey e-gitarre im SITZEN!!!!!!! das passt nicht!!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Heeyyy, trolli meine seksi Sitzgelegenheit, was flutscht bei dir?


meine oma


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> meine oma


Na lecker!

Btw: WAS SOLL DAS "Krank" IN DEINEM TITEL? Ich habe da nen Markenschutz drauf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Na lecker!
> 
> Btw: WAS SOLL DAS "Krank" IN DEINEM TITEL? Ich habe da nen Markenschutz drauf!
> 
> ...


nein du markenschutz auf "psychisch krank"
selbst schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Na lecker!
> 
> Btw: WAS SOLL DAS "Krank" IN DEINEM TITEL? Ich habe da nen Markenschutz drauf!
> 
> ...


hab gaaaanz pöse halsschmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hab gaaaanz pöse halsschmerzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> nein du markenschutz auf "psychisch krank"
> selbst schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Men merkt das du neu bist... Ich hatte monatelang "Krank!" als Titel!


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

kann kaum noch schlucken



uiuiuiui zweideutigkeit xD


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Men merkt das du neu bist... Ich hatte monatelang "Krank!" als Titel!


Yes thats damn right


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kann kaum noch schlucken


Wollma testen?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Men merkt das du neu bist... Ich hatte monatelang "Krank!" als Titel!


das hab ich schon mitbekommen^^
aber leider haben meine versuche dich dazu zu bewegen deinen titel wieder zurück zu "krank!" zu ändern nicht gefruchtet desshalb sagte ich selbst schuld


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wollma testen?


komm h(i)er


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Ich möchte das es Montag wird x_x


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> komm h(i)er


Wenn das so schnell ginge... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

w00t?!
obwohl montag abend wär ganz nice^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

freitag abend wär nice aber montag?!....nää


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

ne montag morgen,da fahren wir auf klassenfahrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

wo gehts hin?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

aha wohin?


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Rhade...


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

bitte wohin??

EDIT: hmm das is ja nich wirklich ne metropole. was gibts da denn tolles?


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

HIER


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Da gibts das Schullandheim unserer Schule und daneben einen Penny Markt,aber in den nachbar Dörfern gibts viel zusehen


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

wau! ein penny markt!!!! geil!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

ui


> Fahrraddieb festgenommen
> 
> RHADE Mitten in der Nacht zu Mittwoch ertappte die Polizei einen 20-jährigen Dorstener dabei, wie er mit einem gestohlenen Rad über den Deutener Weg fuhr.
> Der 20-Jährige wurde vorläufig festgenommen und das Fahrrad sicher gestellt. Weitere Ermittlungen dauern noch an.
> Quelle: Dorstener Zeitung - 03.04.2008


xD

n penny hab ich gleich neben meiner schule, da muss ich nich erst wegfahren^^


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Oha!


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

also aufpassen, dass ihr nich von so kriminellen banden gekidnapt werdet oder so!!!


----------



## Artenus (19. April 2008)

Mhh kenn den Ort sogar, das wirklich net so die Metropole, aber nen pennymarkt haben wir in Bottrop nich-.-

btw ich schreib hier auch mal nen bisschen:>

Mfg


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

tach artenus

nen penny gibts bei mir inner nähe auch


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Tolles Programm haben wir Naturerlebnisschule,Schloß Lembeck,Referat über Xanten,wirklich spitze! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (19. April 2008)

Mahlzeit @ all was geht ab?


----------



## Artenus (19. April 2008)

Uhh Xanten ist schlimm, zufällig über dieses komische Römischegelände da, das is langweile pur xD

@RadioactiveMan Tach back, simpsons ftw


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Mir ist langweilig......................................................................
.......PunktPunktPunktPunktPunktPunktPunktPunktPunktPunktPunktPunktPunktPunktPunk
tPunktPunktPunkt


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

uuh xanten. erinnerung an 3 tage lateinfahrt nach kevelaer


----------



## Artenus (19. April 2008)

Merkt man gar nicht.


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Merkt man gar nicht.


Gut, ich hab schon gedacht...


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

ich hatte mir Xanten auch nicht schön vorgestellt,aber danke das ihr mich aufbaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artenus (19. April 2008)

Kein problem seid ihr wenigstens 16+ das ihr saufen könnt?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig......................................................................
> .......PunktPunktPunktPunktPunktPunktPunktPunktPunktPunktPunktPunktPunktPunktPunk
> tPunktPunktPunkt


hm...lass mich mal überlegen hast du nich mal in nem thread gesagt am pc kann einem nicht langweilig werden???


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Kein problem seid ihr wenigstens 16+ das ihr saufen könnt?


ja aber allein saufen is nich so


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Kein problem seid ihr wenigstens 16+ das ihr saufen könnt?


schulveranstaltung => nix mit saufen. eigentlich^^
aber oberstufe 4tw. in rom jeden abend geballert^^


----------



## Artenus (19. April 2008)

Hä , meinte eig Jacks mit seiner Schulklasse


----------



## Artenus (19. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> schulveranstaltung => nix mit saufen. eigentlich^^
> aber oberstufe 4tw. in ron jeden abend geballert^^



Dann viel spass auf unsere 10ner Abschlussfahrt vom Gymnasium, wir haben sehr viel getrunken vorallem weil ich genau in der Zeit 16 wurde. Das war teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> hm...lass mich mal überlegen hast du nich mal in nem thread gesagt am pc kann einem nicht langweilig werden???


Ich tu auch nur so, weißt du, ich ermittel verdeckt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Hä , meinte eig Jacks mit seiner Schulklasse


Ne wir sind nicht 16+ und wenn wirs wären dürften wir eh nicht.
Und unsere Lehrerin hatt jetzt auch mehr als einen Liter Cola pro tag verboten,aber ich schmuggel schon vorher bei der ankunft 3 Flaschen rein *g*


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Dann viel spass auf unsere 10ner Abschlussfahrt vom Gymnasium, wir haben sehr viel getrunken vorallem weil ich genau in der Zeit 16 wurde. Das war teuer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo sowas gebs bei uns auch mal...leider endete das für manche nich so gut weil fast alle noch nich 16 waren


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Dann viel spass auf unsere 10ner Abschlussfahrt vom Gymnasium, wir haben sehr viel getrunken vorallem weil ich genau in der Zeit 16 wurde. Das war teuer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich sagte ja auch eigentlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ne wir sind nicht 16+ und wenn wirs wären dürften wir eh nicht.
> Und unsere Lehrerin hatt jetzt auch mehr als einen Liter Cola pro tag verboten,aber ich schmuggel schon vorher bei der ankunft 3 Flaschen rein *g*


looooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Und unsere Lehrerin hatt jetzt auch mehr als einen Liter Cola pro tag verboten


Das ist ja schlimmer als im Kindergarten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artenus (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich tu auch nur so, weißt du, ich ermittel verdeckt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, wenn man nichts zum zocken hat wie Ich, kanns einem schnell langweilig werden. Hdr mach ich gerade Pause, Aoc pvp hab ich keinen key bekommen-.- und sonst auch nichts rumfliegen was Spass bringt(hab mir mal Assasins Creed bestellt xD)


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Ist halt ne scheiß lehrerin,was will amn machen?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich tu auch nur so, weißt du, ich ermittel verdeckt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hätt ich mir ja denken können^^



Jácks schrieb:


> Ne wir sind nicht 16+ und wenn wirs wären dürften wir eh nicht.
> Und unsere Lehrerin hatt jetzt auch mehr als einen Liter Cola pro tag verboten,aber ich schmuggel schon vorher bei der ankunft 3 Flaschen rein *g*


omg was sind das für vorschriften?! is ja schlimm...


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ist halt ne scheiß lehrerin,was will amn machen?


Du musst dem Einhalt gebieten! Zeig ihr wo der Hengst läuft!


----------



## Artenus (19. April 2008)

Lol als wir Ski-Freizeit(so 13-14 oso) waren hat unsere Parralelklasse den ganzen Tag RedBull gesoffen und die Lehrer sind voll ausgerastet. Jaja das waren noch Zeiten.

Btw bei uns waren eig 95% 16..


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du musst dem Einhalt gebieten! Zeig ihr wo der Hengst läuft!


Wohaaaaa,dann werd ich wieder zum Schulleiter geschickt und der ist eh schon mein "bester" freund^^


----------



## Artenus (19. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Wohaaaaa,dann werd ich wieder zum Schulleiter geschickt und der ist eh schon mein "bester" freund^^



Was hastn du gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

alla ich bin mal wech
viel spaß noch


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Was hastn du gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach da kam schon einiges zusammen
das geilste erlebnis war am tag der abi Prüfungen.Über all hengen Zettel"Bitte Ruhe Abitur"
Unsere Klasse steht laut schreiend neben dem Abi raum,plötzlich kommt der schulleiter und fragt:"Könnt ihr nicht lesen?" ich gaanz laut aus der letzten reihe:"Nääääää!"


----------



## Artenus (19. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> alla ich bin mal wech
> viel spaß noch



Nacht,

mhh tja bist schon cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. xD


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ach da kam schon einiges zusammen
> das geilste erlebnis war am tag der abi Prüfungen.Über all hengen Zettel"Bitte Ruhe Abitur"
> Unsere Klasse steht laut schreiend neben dem Abi raum,plötzlich kommt der schulleiter und fragt:"Könnt ihr nicht lesen?" ich gaanz laut aus der letzten reihe:"Nääääää!"


lol ich hab n lehrer mal fascho schwein genannt und ich musste nich zu chefin xD

bye RadioactiveMan


----------



## RadioactiveMan (19. April 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Nacht,
> 
> mhh tja bist schon cool
> 
> ...


was hast du denn gedacht???
ich bin der könig

so bin jetz wirklich weg 
nacht


----------



## Artenus (19. April 2008)

Meinte eig Jacks weil er den Schulleiter verarscht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Naja egal du bist auch ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> lol ich hab n lehrer mal fascho schwein genannt und ich musste nich zu chefin xD
> 
> bye RadioactiveMan


Da hätt ich schon eine Woche den Schulhof fegen müssen xD
Geil war auch im Reli Unterricht.Lehrer"Wollt ihr denn ein paar Stichpunkte aufschreiben?" Ich:"Nö,warum sollten wir?"


----------



## Artenus (19. April 2008)

Reli Unterricht zählt nicht, die Lehrer sind immer so feige xD


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Reli Unterricht zählt nicht, die Lehrer sind immer so feige xD


Menno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Da hätt ich schon eine Woche den Schulhof fegen müssen xD
> Geil war auch im Reli Unterricht.Lehrer"Wollt ihr denn ein paar Stichpunkte aufschreiben?" Ich:"Nö,warum sollten wir?"


mitschreiben wollen mir alle lehrer angewöhnen. aber sie schaffens net^^


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Im Reli-Unterricht hatte ich mal 12 Seiten Strafarbeit auf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Zählt das denn,dass ich einen Typen,der einen Hitlergruß machte,mit dem Kopf in die Mülltonne gesteckt hab?


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Zählt das denn,dass ich einen Typen,der einen Hitlergruß machte,mit dem Kopf in die Mülltonne gesteckt hab?


Haaaaaaa, klar!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du geiler Typ, du!


----------



## Artenus (19. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Zählt das denn,dass ich einen Typen,der einen Hitlergruß machte,mit dem Kopf in die Mülltonne gesteckt hab?



Wenn er geblutet hat ja. Ne scherz, aber das doch mal voll berechtigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Btw bin auch mal weg


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Wenn er geblutet hat ja. Ne scherz, aber das doch mal voll berechtigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Cya


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Zählt das denn,dass ich einen Typen,der einen Hitlergruß machte,mit dem Kopf in die Mülltonne gesteckt hab?


dumdidum^^


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Jácks du bist ja sooo geil, du! Ich lach mir einen ab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

ich bin mehr als geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artenus (19. April 2008)

Aw du kommst aus Essen? Kennste ja bestimmt Bottrop ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Aw du kommst aus Essen? Kennste ja bestimmt Bottrop ne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


NÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ^^


----------



## Artenus (19. April 2008)

Haste Icq oder so? 315138269, fallste mich adden willst, mal bisschen gelabber über Ruhrpott usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Haste Icq oder so? 315138269, fallste mich adden willst, mal bisschen gelabber über Ruhrpott usw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhhhhm okay xD

Geaddet


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2008)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ninja inv!!!11lef


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Unterhaltet mich gefälligst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ninja inv!!!11lef


Was?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Unterhaltet mich gefälligst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Soll ich strippen?


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Soll ich strippen?


Uuuh ja!


----------



## riesentrolli (20. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Unterhaltet mich gefälligst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein


Jácks schrieb:


> Was?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du, Artenus, icq


Jácks schrieb:


> Soll ich strippen?


ja


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

Trolli, bist du einer davon?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

moin leute^^


----------



## humanflower (20. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Trolli, bist du einer davon?


Was ein geiles Bild... muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. April 2008)

nope linkspartei suckt


----------



## humanflower (20. April 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> moin leute^^


Mahlzeit


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

wie gehts wie stehts???
was treibt ihr denn so grade???^^


----------



## humanflower (20. April 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> wie gehts wie stehts???
> was treibt ihr denn so grade???^^


Hagbarts TS-Konzert mir geben!


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Trolli, bist du einer davon?


roflmao grade gesehn geiles bild xDD
wo haste das her Lurock???^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Hagbarts TS-Konzert mir geben!


Ahhhh ja klar
(was das denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
ich versuch mich grade mit buffedcast und energy drinks wach zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> roflmao grade gesehn geiles bild xDD
> wo haste das her Lurock???^^


Aus nem Forum.


----------



## humanflower (20. April 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> Ahhhh ja klar
> (was das denn?
> 
> 
> ...


 Hagbart


----------



## riesentrolli (20. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aus nem Forum.


ich frag gar nich erst aus was für einem


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

WAS es gibt noch andere Foren als das Buffed Forum???
Gott das ja erstaunlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Hagbart


aso kk danke jetzt bin ich schlauer^^


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich frag gar nich erst aus was für einem


Keine Sorge, hätt ich dir eh nicht gesagt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. April 2008)

bin dann ma off
bb gl hf


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

Gn8 trolli


----------



## humanflower (20. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin dann ma off
> bb gl hf


baba


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin dann ma off
> bb gl hf


gn8 schlaf gut und träum wat schönes^^


----------



## humanflower (20. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, hätt ich dir eh nicht gesagt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich wusste das du das sagst!


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> ich wusste das du das sagst!


Was? Dann weißt du zuviel über mich! Jetzt muss ich dich töten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (20. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was? Dann weißt du zuviel über mich! Jetzt muss ich dich töten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


versuchs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> versuchs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (20. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


XD deine Smileys sind immer wieder klasse


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> XD deine Smileys sind immer wieder klasse





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (20. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ka einfach so XD


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> ka einfach so XD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (20. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol


----------



## humanflower (20. April 2008)

Naja ich bin dann auch ma weg aus diesem Thread bye bye und so


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> lol





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Naja ich bin dann auch ma weg aus diesem Thread bye bye und so


Ciao! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (20. April 2008)

Nach ner Zeit nerven die Smileys aber auch XD


----------



## Dargun (20. April 2008)

guten morgen.....2std css.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wie gehts denn allen so?


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

Mir gut und selbst?


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen, was macht ihr grad?


----------



## Dargun (20. April 2008)

zwar wuschig...aber sonst gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen, was macht ihr grad?


Willst du das wirklich wissen?


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Mir gehts auch gut, bis auf das das mir Langweilig ist, aber richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (20. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Willst du das wirklich wissen?





nein das möchte keiner wissen ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> nein das möchte keiner wissen ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, bin dann mal richtung Bett, Nacht.


----------



## Dargun (20. April 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Doch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gn8 träum fein etc...und finger über die decke..auch wenn dir langweilig ist xD


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> und finger über die decke..auch wenn dir langweilig ist xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (20. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




aua....schlag mich doch net so doll mit dem schild!


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> aua....schlag mich doch net so doll mit dem schild!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (20. April 2008)

holy shit....headshot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Nochmal da , vor mir steht ein Gamemaster mit GM Sachen an , sieht aber so aus wie Druide T3? WTF?


----------



## Dargun (20. April 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Nochmal da , vor mir steht ein Gamemaster mit GM Sachen an , sieht aber so aus wie Druide T3? WTF?




gz....ich hat bis jetzt einmal nen gm vor augen....und da war der nen gnom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Nachtelfin, die steht hier im Rotkammgebirge rum und redet mit andren Spielern über einen Stöfenfried bei einer Hochzeit


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Die kickt die Spieler durch die Luft!! Da bekommt man einen Buff wo man hochfliegt und dann langsam runerfällt, Screens folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (20. April 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Die kickt die Spieler durch die Luft!! Da bekommt man einen Buff wo man hochfliegt und dann langsam runerfällt, Screens folgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




welchen server spielste? evtl hab ich da nen char ^^

wenn net...gogo scrrens uppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Rat von Dalaran..


----------



## Dargun (20. April 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Rat von Dalaran..



schade da hab ich keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

jetzt hab ich einen Kürbiskopf ( ?? ) und sie ist riesig..


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Und jetzt ist hier ein Großes Huhn das El Pollo heißt, das Schwarze Huhn des TOdes


----------



## Dargun (20. April 2008)

lol...geht ja gut ab da ^^


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Hier zuerst das Huhn, Internetverbindung ist ziemlich miserabel, geht nicht so fix.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. April 2008)

humfred,mach mich aus der sig raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wollte nur mal posten,um weiterhin jedentag min, einmal gepostet zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haben prinz nicht gelegt,aber egal,ich geh ins bett


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Nein, chopi!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. April 2008)

sonst melde ich sie,ich steh nur ungern in sigs,wenn man den zusammenhang nicht kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habt ihr den thread hier gelesen? xD


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Ich mach das heut Mittag..


----------



## chopi (20. April 2008)

mach es irgendwann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

oda mach es nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. April 2008)

naja ich bin jedenfalls weg vom bildschirm,gute nacht euch allen


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

gn8 chopi ich hau mich auch hin cya @all


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

Ich bin dann auch mal weg, Ciao!


----------



## Estren (20. April 2008)

OMG ROFL LOL WTF LEET HAX HR HR ROXXOR!

WAS IST GESCHEHEN!!!!!! 



Soviel zum Spam.

Ohje, der Thread hat schon über 600 Seiten..wer sich die Mühe macht alles durchzulesen und ich ihn dann abfragen kann der bekommt n eintrag inner signatur mit großem lob von mir^^


----------



## Estren (20. April 2008)

Was geht ihr denn so früh schlafen?


----------



## Estren (20. April 2008)

Darf man


----------



## Estren (20. April 2008)

hier seine


----------



## Estren (20. April 2008)

Beitragzahl sinnlos und ohne inhalt erhöhen?


----------



## Estren (20. April 2008)

Keiner da, bekomme nirgendwo antwort^^ war das mit dem huhn aufm liveserver? wenn ja is das verboten.....die dürfen höchstens mal einen Spieler irgendwo an einen extrem abgelegen ort bringen oder der nix machen kann und nur mit gms reden kann. Und selbst dann sieht man sieh nicht..


----------



## Estren (20. April 2008)

omg das war aufm liveserver..grad im arsenal die leute gecheckt..


----------



## Estren (20. April 2008)

Muss nochwas ergänzen^^..Naja, das wurd nicht von dem GM beschworen. das kommt wenn man die Infernalq abschließt..


> Der Gnom hat dabei folgenden Spruch drauf *g*:
> "KNIET NIEDER VOR DEM ALLMÄCHTIGEN! VERNEIGT EUCH VOR MEINEM UNBESIEGBAREN HÖLLEN... Huhn?" Darauf sein Wichtel:" Niby, du bist ein Idtiot."


----------



## Estren (20. April 2008)

Seite 690^^ Gibts hier kein Limit..?


----------



## Estren (20. April 2008)

Außerdem ist das Huhn nur lv 50 und damit Easymode^^


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

Namd Fleischlinge


----------



## Asoriel (20. April 2008)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollt hier auch mal vorbei schauen ^^


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast es geschafft!


----------



## chopi (20. April 2008)

von mir auch dickes gz,neue®

//edith kommt komisch vor,das man mir ( r ) ® machen kann oO seit wann das?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2008)

Grade bei WoWSzene.de gefunden. Dem kann ich offen zustimmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

Ich auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. April 2008)

der satz klingt i.wie genial

"raubkopierer sind wenigstens keine kinderficker"


----------



## chopi (20. April 2008)

ok anderes thema

"wenn ein biber im wald stirbt,hat der baum dann ein geräusch gemacht?"


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ok anderes thema
> 
> "wenn ein biber im wald stirbt,hat der baum dann ein geräusch gemacht?"



Ne.


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

Bwaaaaaahahahahaaaa! Die 300-Verarsche von South Park ist das geilste, was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab!


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2008)

fucking fucking motherrfucking ass fuck licking cock sucking penis muschi!

Hi Lurock und co!

Bin wieder weg für drei Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin auf jeden Fall weg für heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> fucking fucking motherrfucking ass fuck licking cock sucking penis muschi!
> 
> Hi Lurock und co!
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solch ein vokabular,das muss indiziert werden


----------



## chopi (20. April 2008)

[22:59]	<Chopi>	so ich geh jetzt wieder in mein doja be-ett und betreibe ein wenig schlaf-en


----------



## Lurock (20. April 2008)

Gn8 chopi!


----------



## Lurock (21. April 2008)

Bin dann auch mal weg, Ciao!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. April 2008)

Noch jemand da?


----------



## Dargun (21. April 2008)

jo...so halb....aber auch kurz vor kissenhorchdienst


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. April 2008)

Na dann. Ich geh mal auf Klo.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. April 2008)

und ich ins bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (21. April 2008)

Guten ABEND *Mainzelmännchen nachmach*

erst0r?!


----------



## Lurock (21. April 2008)

Namd ihr haarigen Pussybärchis!


----------



## Siu (21. April 2008)

Haarig schon mal gar nicht Fräulein! - Über Pussybärchen lässt sich reden.


----------



## Lurock (21. April 2008)

So, mein Essen ist fertig! Und das obwohl ichs eben erst gejagt habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (21. April 2008)

nabend 

und, wie gehts euch so?
wie war euer tag?


----------



## Lurock (21. April 2008)

Namd Radio

Mir gehts gut und mein Tag war wie immer scheiße! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (21. April 2008)

Geschichte Abitur geschrieben, lief locker flockig von der Hand. Sonst war eher chillen heute angesagt und bei dir so?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (21. April 2008)

dickes grats Siu!

ja bei mir wars heute ziehmlich locker hatten nur 6 stunden


----------



## Siu (21. April 2008)

Kannst mir gratulieren, wenn ich das Abi bestanden habe *g* - Mittwoch erstma Englisch schreibs0rn...

Man hier ist ja total tote Hose :/


----------



## Lurock (21. April 2008)

Tjo, zum labern gehören mindestens 2 Aktive....


----------



## RadioactiveMan (21. April 2008)

allerdings hier ist nich grad viel los

ich galub ich mach mich demnächst auch mal davon
muss morgen früh aufstehen und muss noch paar vokabeln lernen und so >.<


----------



## chopi (21. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So, mein Essen ist fertig! Und das obwohl ichs eben erst gejagt habe...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ka cht schrebe
figer abghact


----------



## RadioactiveMan (21. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tjo, zum labern gehören mindestens 2 Aktive....


man kann auch allein labern
ist aber nicht sonderlich spaßig


----------



## Lurock (21. April 2008)

@ chopi!
Uuuh, ein richtiger Schenkelklopfer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Dumme Dazwischenposterei!!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (21. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Uuuh, ein richtiger Schenkelklopfer...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ das war nicht als witz gemeint

ich wollte halt einfach IRGENDWAS sagen...schreiben mein ich


----------



## Lurock (21. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> ^^ das war nicht als witz gemeint
> 
> ich wollte halt einfach IRGENDWAS sagen...schreiben mein ich


Ich meinte auch net dich, habs editiert du Dazwischenposter!


----------



## chopi (21. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> man kann auch allein labern
> ist aber nicht sonderlich spaßig


wenn ich nen channel falsch schreibe im irc und alleine drin bin,weis ich auch nie ob ich drinbleiben soll


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (21. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man ich hasse sowas


----------



## Lurock (21. April 2008)

Black Jack und Nutten!


----------



## chopi (21. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> man ich hasse sowas





Lurock schrieb:


> Black Jack und Nutten!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (21. April 2008)

ahja....





laaaaaangweilig!


----------



## chopi (21. April 2008)

[21:27]	<Carcharoth>	aha = Die Ausdrucksform von: "Ich habe nichts kapiert, bin aber geistig nicht in der Lage dies verbal auch in vernünftiger Form auszudrücken."


----------



## RadioactiveMan (21. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> [21:27]	<Carcharoth>	aha = Die Ausdrucksform von: "Ich habe nichts kapiert, bin aber geistig nicht in der Lage dies verbal auch in vernünftiger Form auszudrücken."


ich habe nich "aha" sondern "ahja" geschrieben das ist ein kleiner aber feiner unterschied


hast aber recht....habe wirklich nichts kapiert xD


----------



## Siu (21. April 2008)

Aha...


Maaaaan. Kommt nix gscheites in der Glotze!


----------



## Lurock (21. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> ich habe nich "aha" sondern "ahja" geschrieben das ist ein kleiner aber feiner unterschied
> hast aber recht....habe wirklich nichts kapiert xD


BWAAHAHAHA! G0IL! Wir sind Seelenpartner!

<@Carcharoth> WILLY HAT EIN HUHN GELASERT!
<Lu|zocken> ahja...
<@Carcharoth> aha = Die Ausdrucksform von: "Ich habe nichts kapiert, bin aber geistig nicht in der Lage dies verbal auch in vernünftiger Form auszudrücken."
<Lu|zocken> <-- hat "ahja" gesagt, nicht aha
* Tikume (~chatzilla@pD9E9CFC3.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #buffed.de
<@Carcharoth> ich weiss
<@Carcharoth> aber ich brauchte das kurz ingame


----------



## RadioactiveMan (21. April 2008)

^^hmmmm....du heißt auch luc/kas?


----------



## Siu (21. April 2008)

Einen Blick in sein Buffed. Profil verrät alles. Ja er heisst Lucas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Auf zum Atem!


----------



## Lurock (21. April 2008)

Guck doch auf meinem Profil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (21. April 2008)

das war ja auch mehr ne frage die ihm sagen sollte dass ich auch lukas heiße^^

etit: es heißt Auf zum atom... dieser rainer wolfcastle spricht das falsch


----------



## Siu (21. April 2008)

Bearbeite ma dein Buffed Profil... ist ja total langweilig auf der Seite da :/


----------



## RadioactiveMan (21. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Bearbeite ma dein Buffed Profil... ist ja total langweilig auf der Seite da :/


hm...morgen vielleicht^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (21. April 2008)

soooo
ich geh dann mal so langsam muss noch paar vokabeln lernen damit ich auch mal abi schaff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
machts gut bis denne


----------



## Lurock (21. April 2008)

Gn8 Radio


----------



## chopi (21. April 2008)

mögest du den weg gehem,den wenige gehen,radioactiveman


----------



## Lurock (21. April 2008)

Bin dann mal weg, Ciao!


----------



## Minastirit (21. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Black Jack und Nutten!



gieV !


----------



## chopi (21. April 2008)

so ich geh dann mal auf suche nach einem platz zum übernachten,bye


----------



## Klunker (21. April 2008)

*reinschleich*  Hallo =)  und Gute Nacht, viel Spass noch und noch ne schöne Nacht. *rausschleich*


----------



## Minastirit (22. April 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> *reinschleich*  Hallo =)  und Gute Nacht, viel Spass noch und noch ne schöne Nacht. *rausschleich*



penn gut ^^

Gar nix los hier


----------



## Minastirit (22. April 2008)

bin auch mal weg da hier und ingame nimmer viel los is^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2008)

so denn mal gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2008)

Erster!!11elf


----------



## RadioactiveMan (22. April 2008)

abend
zweiter!!!


----------



## chopi (22. April 2008)

ich begrüße euch mit einem IRC-zitat

[21:06]	<derPole>	mediamarkt - ausverkauft
[21:06]	<derPole>	wilmersdorfer arkaden (medimax) - ausverkauft
[21:06]	<derPole>	karstadt - hatte schon geschlossen
[21:07]	<derPole>	ich will mariokart >.<


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2008)

Wie alt ist der Pole und welcher Channel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. April 2008)

derPole ist im buffedchannel anzutreffen (#buffed.de) und ist

-zufälligerweise-

genausoalt wie ich


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2008)

Buffed Channel? Meinst den IRC?


----------



## Siu (22. April 2008)

Dr. House. googog... alles fit bei Euch?


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2008)

Nee... Ich bin fett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich begrüße euch mit einem _*IRC-zitat*_





Spectrales schrieb:


> Buffed Channel? Meinst den IRC?


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2008)

Soz, ich kann net lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. April 2008)

Guuht ivening, läidihs änt tschäntelmän!


----------



## chopi (22. April 2008)

SILENCE,I kill you


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2008)

No Terrorists! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. April 2008)

But Achmet's!


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2008)

Dead Terrorists are allowed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (22. April 2008)

Liiiindzaaaay Looohaaaaann

#100... naps!


----------



## Lurock (22. April 2008)

*Siu angrins* 100 Posts... hihi, gz!


----------



## Siu (22. April 2008)

Ja komm.. dass du hier den Größten hast, ist schon länger bekannt... du hast dich doch hochgeschlafen!


----------



## Lurock (22. April 2008)

Naund? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. April 2008)

achja,diese nostalgie,auch wenn es nicht meine ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. April 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt, langweilig... zumindest für junge Leute wie mich...


----------



## chopi (22. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, langweilig... zumindest für junge Leute wie mich...


die zeichentrickserienintros kamen wir auch noch bekannt vor^^


----------



## Siu (22. April 2008)

So.. ich geh ma Heia machen.. morgen Englisches Abi schreiben *würg*

Viel Spaß noch unso <3


----------



## chopi (22. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> So.. ich geh ma Heia machen.. morgen Englisches Abi schreiben *würg*
> 
> Viel Spaß noch unso <3


vg&hf


----------



## rEdiC (22. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> vg&hf



Das will ich sehen wie du Spaß am Abi hast...


----------



## chopi (22. April 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen wie du Spaß am Abi hast...


sag ich meinen eltern auch immer,wenn sie mir saß inner schule wünsche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja viel glück^^


----------



## Lurock (22. April 2008)

Viel Glück, Siu!


----------



## Lurock (22. April 2008)

Bin dann auch mal weg, Ciao!


----------



## Humfred (22. April 2008)

Möp! Bin da!


----------



## Sweny (23. April 2008)

Guten Morgen...


----------



## Siu (23. April 2008)

Guten Abend!


----------



## Lurock (23. April 2008)

Namd Schatzi


----------



## RadioactiveMan (23. April 2008)

nabend
und wie war abi ^^


----------



## Siu (23. April 2008)

Lief ganz ordenlich. Habe in Englisch so'n Thema zu Indien mit Bezug zu Romeo und Julia genommen. Ma schauen was das wird. Gefühl ist mittelmäßig


----------



## Villano (23. April 2008)

nabend


----------



## RadioactiveMan (23. April 2008)

abeend
was hat indien mit romeo und julia zu tun?! o.O


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2008)

Nabend ihr vier!

Und oho, ein neues Gesicht (aus meiner Sicht) Villano 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SoaD Fan?

...

Mein neues Lieblingswort!
Gequirlte Kacke!


----------



## Lurock (23. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> SoaD Fan?


Hä? Wie kommst auf die gequirlte Scheiße?


----------



## Villano (23. April 2008)

och das "fuck the system" is eig. auf was anderes bezogen aber soad is auch ganz ok^^


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gequirlte Scheiße..

Ach nur son Freak im WOW Forum hats gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige der auf PrivatServern spielt? ^^


----------



## Villano (23. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hä? Wie kommst auf die gequirlte Scheiße?


die haben ein lied gemacht das so heißt
>>klick mich<<


----------



## Siu (23. April 2008)

Post nich so eine gequirlte Scheiße!

Naja, das hat nichts mit einander am Hut, aber das Thema im Bezug auf arranged marriages. Also aufgezwungene Hochzeiten unsowas


----------



## RadioactiveMan (23. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Post nich so eine gequirlte Scheiße!
> 
> Naja, das hat nichts mit einander am Hut, aber das Thema im Bezug auf arranged marriages. Also aufgezwungene Hochzeiten unsowas


achso...
ich hoffe du hast denen dazu keine sone gequirlte scheiße verzapft^^


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige der auf PrivatServern spielt? ^^



...

Jaja ist mir schon bewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich dachte nur auf den ersten Blick, dass du SoaD Fan bist ,weil das ja angeblich das Logo ist? oO

*gequirlte Scheiße post*
Gott, das Wort ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. April 2008)

so,die labernde milchtüte begrüßt euch aus dem fernen deutschland


----------



## Lurock (23. April 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> die haben ein lied gemacht das so heißt


Tjo, aber war doch logisch, das das Bild in deiner Signatur etwas
anderes meint, man erkennt die linken Würstchen ja relativ schnell...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (23. April 2008)

wie bist du jetz auf die privat server gekommen
tch chopi


----------



## Siu (23. April 2008)

Wer auf ein paar tolle Porno-Zitate steht: Join #buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

eine Sprechende Milchtüte!! Laaauft


----------



## Vakeros (23. April 2008)

moin leuts


----------



## RadioactiveMan (23. April 2008)

bin jetz weg 
ich hab hunger
machts gut


----------



## Siu (23. April 2008)

Bye Radioactive Man!

Auf zum Atem


----------



## Lurock (23. April 2008)

> Black Jack und Nutten!



Na von wem ist das Zitat?


----------



## Villano (23. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Na von wem ist das Zitat?


müsste eig. von dir kommen oder?^^


----------



## Lurock (23. April 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> müsste eig. von dir kommen oder?^^


Joa, hier benutz ich es öfter mal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kommt aber aus Futurama undzwar von weeeeem?


----------



## Siu (23. April 2008)

Bender oder Fry


----------



## Vakeros (23. April 2008)

ich rate mal bender(oda wie schreibt man den)?

edit:mist siu war schneller^^


----------



## Villano (23. April 2008)

vllt bender?

edith:mhh...2 schneller gewesen^^


----------



## Lurock (23. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Bender oder Fry


Bender ist richtig!


----------



## chopi (23. April 2008)

früher wäre der nachtschwärmer nie auf den 4platz geflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich push ihn mal mit der nachtricht,das ich ins bett gehe,bye


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (23. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> und ich push ihn mal mit der nachtricht,das ich ins bett gehe,bye



Schlaf gut!^^


----------



## Lurock (23. April 2008)

Ich mach mich dann auch mal vom Acker... Ciao!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. April 2008)

gn8@all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Namd ihr Achselhaare!


----------



## chopi (24. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd ihr Achselhaare!


\O.o hier


----------



## RadioactiveMan (24. April 2008)

sei gegrüßt tapferer recke


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2008)

was gibt der deutschen jugend kraft??


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Wie gehts euch so?


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was gibt der deutschen jugend kraft??


REDBULL!


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2008)

APFELSAFT!!!!!! APFELSAFT!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie gehts euch so?


sag ich dir net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sag ich dir net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh, Schnuggiputzelchen, was hab ich dir denn getan? Ich hab 2 Jahre lang ALLES für dich gemacht und es hat mich oft sehr viel Überwindung gekostet! Und jetzt sagst du mir nicht wie es dir geht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (24. April 2008)

das sagt er nur weil du das immer sagst nehm ich an


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2008)

es tut halt noch immer weh du grobian. und brennen tuts auch noch obendrein -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> das sagt sie nur weil du das immer sagst nehm ich an


pssssssssssssssst^^


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> das sagt *sie* nur weil du das immer sagst nehm ich an


Bwahahahaaa!


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2008)

óO


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> óO


Er hat dich zum Weib gemacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (24. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bwahahahaaa!


naja ich bin eben davon ausgegengen dass dein "schnuckelputzelchen" eine frau ist :/

sry riesentrolli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> naja ich bin eben davon ausgegengen dass dein "schnuckelputzelchen" eine frau ist :/
> 
> sry riesentrolli
> 
> ...


ach mensch lurock is alternativ, der is offen für alles


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Tjo, als Gott muss ich das Maximum an Vielseitigkeit aufweisen


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2008)

waaaaaaaaas? du bist das fsm???


----------



## RadioactiveMan (24. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tjo, als Gott muss ich das Maximum an Vielseitigkeit aufweisen


größenwahn gehört auch dazu oder?

fsm....aha(ihr wisst ja was das heißt^^)


----------



## Vakeros (24. April 2008)

nabend was läuft so?

btw was heißt fsm?


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> waaaaaaaaas? du bist das fsm???


Ja, ich hab riesige Fleischbällchen!


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> btw was heißt fsm?


FSM


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fliegendes_Spaghettimonster


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fliegendes_Spaghettimonster


Haha, ich war schneller!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (24. April 2008)

oegjefjsna 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Haha, ich war schneller!


der gedanke an deine riesigen fleischbällchen hat mich paralysiert


----------



## Vakeros (24. April 2008)

fliegendes spaghettimonster lol
naja nach dem jediismus überrascht mich das nich mehr


----------



## Villano (24. April 2008)

nabend


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2008)

ahoi villano


----------



## Vakeros (24. April 2008)

moin


----------



## RadioactiveMan (24. April 2008)

aloahe


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Ohje, noch einer und es wird ein Rattenloch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. April 2008)

wieso habt ihr letztens alle slogans ála "nazis raus" in euren sigs? da wird man gleich mitdiskriminierd 
"mama,wieso hat der junge da keinen antinazispruch in der sig?" 
"ach das ist nur jemand unwichtiges,einfach nicht hinschauen" 
*g*


----------



## RadioactiveMan (24. April 2008)

Apropos:
Psychisch krank!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2008)

villano, poste ma im ava thread. will deinen neuen bewerten^^


----------



## Villano (24. April 2008)

kk^^


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Scheiße, trolli, deine Freunde treiben meinen Hund zum Wahnsinn, der kratzt sich wie verrückt! Nicht, dass er gleich blutleer umkippt :O


----------



## Vakeros (24. April 2008)

ich brauch irgendwas episches für meinen 100. post
mal überlegen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so und fertig is der 100. post^^


----------



## chopi (24. April 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> ich brauch irgendwas episches für meinen 100. post
> mal überlegen...
> 
> 
> ...


das gibt doch ein gz,wenn auch ein sehr kleines gz


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2008)

irgendwie find ich, dass lurock und haustier nich wirklich zusammen passen^^


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> irgendwie find ich, dass lurock und haustier nich wirklich zusammen passen^^


Ich mäste ihn auch nur um ihn anschließend zu erwürgen und roh auf zufressen!


----------



## Vakeros (24. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> das gibt doch ein gz,wenn auch ein sehr kleines gz



naja um an dich oder Lurock ranzukommen brauch ich wohl noch ne weile


----------



## RadioactiveMan (24. April 2008)

was hast denn fürn hund lurock?


----------



## Siu (24. April 2008)

Lurock hat'n Haustier in seiner Hose!
/discuss


----------



## Villano (24. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich mäste ihn auch nur um ihn anschließend zu erwürgen und roh auf zufressen!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich mäste ihn auch nur um ihn anschließend zu erwürgen und roh auf zufressen!


ich dachte opfern?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keine witze über Tierquälerei!


----------



## chopi (24. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Lurock hat'n Haustier in seiner Hose!
> /discuss


/close


----------



## RadioactiveMan (24. April 2008)

wie gehts euch?^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (24. April 2008)

wie gehts euch?^^
öch nö


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich mäste ihn auch nur um ihn anschließend zu erwürgen und roh auf zufressen!


willst ihn nich so kleinen chinas verkaufen damit die beim dauerzocken was zu essen haben? xD


----------



## Siu (24. April 2008)

Gruß an Radioactive Man!

verbrennt den Doppelposter!


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> naja um an dich oder Lurock ranzukommen brauch ich wohl noch ne weile


*Du* willst an *mich* rankommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> was hast denn fürn hund lurock?


Einen mit 4 Beinen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Siu schrieb:


> Lurock hat'n Haustier in seiner Hose!


Oh my fuckin' god, you're right! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





chopi schrieb:


> ich dachte opfern?


Ne, ich opfere nur Katzen!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (24. April 2008)

das war mein erstes mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Siu (24. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> das war mein erstes mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Radio hatte sein erstes Mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> willst ihn nich so kleinen chinas verkaufen damit die beim dauerzocken was zu essen haben? xD


"buy here 1000g for only 1dog"

das geh ich morgen in /2 spammen xD


----------



## RadioactiveMan (24. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Einen mit 4 Beinen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


is gut ne? da hat man gleich vier keulen zum abnagen^^


----------



## Vakeros (24. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> *Du* willst an *mich* rankommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo ich werds versuchen(und schaffen)


----------



## chopi (24. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> is gut ne? da hat man gleich vier keulen zum abnagen^^


es war einmal ein hund,
der war unten rund
er war auch oft alleine,
denn er hatte keine beine

ich bin genial...


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> [...]
> ich bin genial...


nein


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> is gut ne? da hat man gleich vier keulen zum abnagen^^


Naja, ich wollte ja mindestens die doppelte Anzahl an Schenkeln, aber diese Sorte Hund war gerade ausverkauft.



Vakeros schrieb:


> jo ich werds versuchen(und schaffen)


Alles klar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (24. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Radio hatte sein erstes Mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


omg und wir waren alle dabei xD


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Radio, da biste aber schnell gerutscht, hab gar nichts mit gekriegt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (24. April 2008)

Hmmm.. ekelhaft.. obwohl wir uns alle freuen!

Parteeeey


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2008)

bin denn ma weg noch bissl lesen cya


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Tschüss, mein Pussybär!


----------



## Vakeros (24. April 2008)

tschö und viel spaß


----------



## Villano (24. April 2008)

ciao


----------



## chopi (24. April 2008)

bye @den/die,der/die gehn


----------



## RadioactiveMan (24. April 2008)

so da bin ich wieder
hab grad extreme power dusching betrieben
meine zeit war knapp über 4 min


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Mach ein Video von Radio!


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Was'n los hier? Alles wech?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (24. April 2008)

ne


----------



## Siu (24. April 2008)

Wieso oO Wir sind doch im IRC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Radio muss auch ma kommen^^


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Haste das Dusch-Video?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (24. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wieso oO Wir sind doch im IRC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


muss dann aber erst noch den client runterladen

seite 700!!!


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> muss dann aber erst noch den client runterladen


UNWÜRDIGER! STIIRRB!!!!


----------



## Villano (24. April 2008)

warum biste so scharf daruf ein duschvideo von radio zu bekommen xD


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> warum biste so scharf daruf ein duschvideo von radio zu bekommen xD


Ich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wie kommste darauf?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (24. April 2008)

er will halt meinen wohlgeformten körper sehen
kann man doch verstehen


----------



## chopi (24. April 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> warum biste so scharf daruf ein duschvideo von radio zu bekommen xD


ich gebs ja zu,ich bat ihn darum es mir zu besorgen.(das video-.-´´)
sorry lurock,wollte dich da nicht soweit reinziehen


----------



## Villano (24. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich gebs ja zu,ich bat ihn darum es mir zu besorgen.(das video-.-´´)
> sorry lurock,wollte dich da nicht soweit reinziehen



ach dann sry lurock^^in dem fall geht die frage dann an chopi xD


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Puuh, hab ich nochmal Glück gehabt, danke chopi!


----------



## Vakeros (24. April 2008)

hey könnte mal einer nen download link für den irc clientposten ich find iwie nix


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> hey könnte mal einer nen download link für den irc clientposten ich find iwie nix


Guck mal auf ZAM's my.buffed-Profil da gibts einen Blog drüber....


----------



## RadioactiveMan (24. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Guck mal auf ZAM's my.buffed-Profil da gibts einen Blog drüber....


blick da im moment nich so ganz durch mit den servern und channels und so


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Dann schlaf ne Nacht drüber und verzweifel morgen!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (24. April 2008)

ich glaub das werd ich machen


----------



## Vakeros (24. April 2008)

so bin drin(denk ich)

edit:is ein bisschen leer


----------



## RadioactiveMan (24. April 2008)

okay hab da jetz kein nerv für grade 
bin dann weg 
bye


----------



## Vakeros (24. April 2008)

cu


----------



## Villano (24. April 2008)

so bin auch weg ciao


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> edit:is ein bisschen leer


Es sind 68 Leute online... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (24. April 2008)

hm vielleicht bin ich im falschen channel gelandet
der heißt aber #buffed.de wie in zams profil angegeben


----------



## chopi (24. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Es sind 68 Leute online...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


isser im quakenet?


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> hm vielleicht bin ich im falschen channel gelandet
> der heißt aber #buffed.de wie in zams profil angegeben


Bist denn auch im Quakenet?


----------



## Vakeros (24. April 2008)

denke schon woran erkenn ich das?


----------



## chopi (24. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bist denn auch im Quakenet?





chopi schrieb:


> isser im quakenet?


wie ich übergangen wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (24. April 2008)

ok hat sich erledigt war nich im quakenet


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Wo seids denn alle?


----------



## chopi (24. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wo seids denn alle?


im #buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> im #buffed.de
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja ach, aber warum nur da? Ich laber da ja auch mit, was nicht daran hindert mich auch hier zu melden...


----------



## chopi (24. April 2008)

kp,warte 2tage,hat sich damals ja auch wieder gelegt,icq wollte au schonmal den nachtschwärmer closen...


----------



## Lurock (24. April 2008)

Naja, bin denn mal weg, Ciao!


----------



## humanflower (24. April 2008)

lebt hier noch jemand?


----------



## chopi (24. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> lebt hier noch jemand?


jo,hier ich,sind aber eher im #buffed.de anzutreffen als hier


----------



## humanflower (24. April 2008)

keinen bock auf das Quakenet^^


----------



## chopi (24. April 2008)

so ich geh jetzt schlafen.Alleine.Schade


----------



## humanflower (24. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so ich geh jetzt schlafen.Alleine.Schade


wieso hattest du auf "begleitung" gehofft?


----------



## Dargun (25. April 2008)

guten morgen liebe gemeinde!!! amen brüder und schestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (25. April 2008)

gn8 alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. April 2008)

Noch jemand da, oder alle schon weg?


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Noch jemand da, oder alle schon weg?


<- ist noch da


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> <- ist noch da



Na dann kann ich direkt jemandem sagen, dass heute ein guter Tag ist.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

ja heute is freitag.... freitag is immer gut^^

obwohl sammstag und sonntag besser sind


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> ja heute is freitag.... freitag is immer gut^^
> 
> obwohl sammstag und sonntag besser sind



Ich meinte eigentlich nicht so sehr den Wochentag, sondern das, was heute passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich nicht so sehr den Wochentag, sondern das, was heute passiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was passiert den heute?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> was passiert den heute?



DAS HIER!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

naja^^ musik.. ich hab da alles was ich brauch :] 

aber was is das? also vom genre her?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> naja^^ musik.. ich hab da alles was ich brauch :]
> 
> aber was is das? also vom genre her?



Hard Rock.

Wie damals die Onkelz. *schnief*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wie damals die Onkelz. *schnief*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


höhr ich nich :]

find ich einfach zu naja 3.deutig....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> höhr ich nich :]
> 
> find ich einfach zu naja 3.deutig....



Bist du auch so einer, die denken, die waren/wären noch Rechts?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Bist du auch so einer, die denken, die waren/wären noch Rechts?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja... es höhren viele nazis und so... auch wenn sie bei konzerten gegen rechts aufgetrehten sind bin ich mir da ncih so sicher.. naja, so vin der musik her gefällt es mir aber auch nich :}


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> naja... es höhren viele nazis und so... auch wenn sie bei konzerten gegen rechts aufgetrehten sind bin ich mir da ncih so sicher.. naja, so vin der musik her gefällt es mir aber auch nich :}



Erm, du weißt schon, dass Musik nicht gleich rechts ist und vor allem die Musiker nicht gleich rechts sind, nur weil es Rechte hören? Du solltest dich nicht so von den Medien beeinflussen lassen.

Lies dir zum Beispiel mal den Text unter dem Bild in meiner Signatur durch. Original, nicht gekürzt oder verlängert.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Erm, du weißt schon, dass Musik nicht gleich rechts ist und vor allem die Musiker nicht gleich rechts sind, nur weil es Rechte hören? Du solltest dich nicht so von den Medien beeinflussen lassen.


ich weiß, aber viele ohrer texte klingen rechts... und mit der oi meinung bin ich auhc nich so im klaren was ich damit anfangen soll.

aber das is es, ois können von rechts nach links und von links nach rechts wandern, irgendeiner wird es denen schon abnehmen....

und übrigens was die medien angehen, wo wie was glaub ich da?...

ich sag auch das KC eine rechte band sind!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> ich weiß, aber viele ohrer texte klingen rechts... und mit der oi meinung bin ich auhc nich so im klaren was ich damit anfangen soll.
> 
> aber das is es, ois können von rechts nach links und von links nach rechts wandern, irgendeiner wird es denen schon abnehmen....
> 
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du dich erstmal mit der "Oi!-Bewegung" auseinander setzen. Siehe hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oi%21 .

Und du willst mir nicht wirklich erzählen, dass Rechtsradikale Musik immer gleich klingt?

Zudem solltest du dich vorerst mit der Geschichte der Onkelz auseinander setzen. Das die Onkelz 2 (Ja es waren wirklich nur 2 Lieder und diese waren eine Reaktion auf ein Erlebnis und nicht die Offenlegung einer Menung ihrerseits) Lieder mit nationalerer Neigung schrieben bedeutet nicht sofort, dass sie Hitler verehren, so wie es Landser oder sonstwas für Idioten tun.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und du willst mir nicht wirklich erzählen, dass Rechtsradikale Musik immer gleich klingt?



hab ich das gesagt nein!

aber das meiste was die machen haben sie sich eh von anderen genres abgeguckt.. (es klinkt nach punkrock, hardcore...)


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

naja ich geh jetz ins betchen... muss ja ncoh groß und stark werden :]


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> aber das meiste was die machen haben sie sich eh von anderen genres abgeguckt.. (es klinkt nach punkrock, hardcore...)



HaHa, was für eine Aussage. Hmm, hat sich Linkin Park nicht ein wenig bei Korn abgeguckt? Is ja beides NuMetal und Korn wird als Begründer des NuMetals gehandelt.

Hat sich Britney Spears sich nicht auch an die Musik von früher gehalten? Oder Christina Aguilera? Oder irgendein anderer Sänger?


Punkrock war es früher ("Der Nette Mann", Demotape, etc), aber was diese Aussage nun mit unserer Diskussion zu tun hat (Die ich anscheinend alleine führe), ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. April 2008)

so tiefgründige politische diskusion um die uhrzeit O.o


ich geh jetzt einfch ins bett :> gn8


----------



## Lurock (25. April 2008)

Namd


----------



## Nevad (25. April 2008)

abend,was habt ihr heute so angestellt?


----------



## Lurock (25. April 2008)

Dies und das und auch ein bisschen jenes und du?


----------



## Villano (25. April 2008)

schönen guten abend^^


----------



## Siu (25. April 2008)

n'abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (25. April 2008)

Guten Abend ;D


----------



## Thoryia (25. April 2008)

Guten Morgen, ich geh jetzt schlafen, kurz vor 3 in der früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. April 2008)

Gn8 Thoryia


----------



## Dargun (25. April 2008)

guten abend guten abend....wie gehts wie stehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (25. April 2008)

gut und selber?


----------



## Dargun (25. April 2008)

es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 etwas müde und gelangweilt ^^ aber sonst...


----------



## chopi (25. April 2008)

ich bin auch noch da und das nur,weil ich zu große lags hatte,um kara tanken zu können :/


----------



## Lurock (25. April 2008)

Mir gehts irgendwie net so dolle, ich werd mich heute auch mal früher
verabschieden, Ciao!


----------



## Dargun (25. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mir gehts irgendwie net so dolle, ich werd mich heute auch mal früher
> verabschieden, Ciao!




gn8 und gute besserung ;-)


----------



## Villano (25. April 2008)

ciao lurock


----------



## Humfred (25. April 2008)

nabend


----------



## Villano (25. April 2008)

hi humfred
leute mir is übelst langweilig xD


----------



## Nevad (25. April 2008)

bald ist 1.mai+männertag juhu,saufen!^^


----------



## Villano (25. April 2008)

jaaa...xD


----------



## Dargun (25. April 2008)

und 2 tage später hab ich gebu.....dauersaufen ^^


----------



## Nevad (25. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (25. April 2008)

ich bin weg ciao


----------



## Vakeros (25. April 2008)

hi ladies


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2008)

wazzup ihr motten?!


----------



## Siu (25. April 2008)

So Gute Nacht Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Morgen Bio schreiben, verdaammt!


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2008)

dann gl morgen!!!!


----------



## Vakeros (25. April 2008)

cu und viel erfolg


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2008)

bis ich abi mach hab ich zum glück noch mind 2 jahre zeit^^


----------



## Vakeros (25. April 2008)

bis ich abi mache sind noch 4 jahre wenn alles gut läuft


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2008)

eigtl würd ich ja nächstes jahr abi machen aber die 9. hat mir einfach zu gut gefallen^^


----------



## Vakeros (25. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> eigtl würd ich ja nächstes jahr abi machen aber die 9. hat mir einfach zu gut gefallen^^


lol ich bin inner 9. ... und ich hasse es
liegt aber an meiner klasse


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2008)

ich hab die 9. wegen meiner lehrer gehasst^^

aber rückbllickend muss ich sagen, dass es gar nich mal so schlecht war sitzen zu bleiben. hab dadurch n paar verdammt geile leute kennen gelernt


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2008)

Nabend pussys

sprecht plx net von schule und arbeit, ich hab grad ne woche hinter mir....meine fresse......

*sichindeckeeinkuschelnundinrythmischensingsangverfall*


----------



## Nevad (25. April 2008)

Ich liebe die 9te Klasse auch.. und wieder die gleichen beschissenen Lehrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (25. April 2008)

ich bin dann mal weg nacht leuts


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> ich bin dann mal weg nacht leuts


winkewinke


----------



## chopi (26. April 2008)

noch jemand da?


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2008)

jup


----------



## chopi (26. April 2008)

sehr schön


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2008)

danke sehr


----------



## chopi (26. April 2008)

ist doch kein problem

gott spammen wir heute ohne thema >.<


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2008)

bei geisteblitz zahle ich 50g


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2008)

boah hier geht die post aber ab. ich glaub ich hab grad sogar 30 kilo davon aufn kopp bekommen. bin dann ma im bett das auskurieren.


----------



## CharlySteven (26. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> boah hier geht die post aber ab. ich glaub ich hab grad sogar 30 kilo davon aufn kopp bekommen. bin dann ma im bett das auskurieren.


hau rein.
hier is wirklich viel los^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wende jetz aber auch mal schlefen gehn.. gestern war ein anstrengender tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. April 2008)

Bin auch mal weg. Morgen wird nen Tag mit viel RL. *kotz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (26. April 2008)

guten abend meine schäfchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2008)

huhu


----------



## Sweny (26. April 2008)

Hallo!


----------



## chopi (26. April 2008)

hi leute

sweeny,schön dich hier zu sehn
...kannste mir deinen ava erklären? oO


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> [...]
> sweeny,schön dich hier zu sehn
> [...]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VERDAMMTER EDITER!!!!!!!!!!! GO TO HELL ODER EDITE NICH BERVOR ICH DICH QUOTE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chopi (26. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2008)

on eeebay *sing*


----------



## Lurock (26. April 2008)

Namd


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2008)

hallo lurock alter stecher


----------



## Lurock (26. April 2008)

Uuuh, Namd Schokoschnäutzelchen! Wie war dein Tag?


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2008)

laaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## Lurock (26. April 2008)

Dafür wird ja unser Abend... umso besser... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2008)

ui. was haste denn so alles geplant??


----------



## Lurock (26. April 2008)

Mmmh, ich hab schon ein Gitter mit Arm- und Beinschnallen übers Bett gehangen und den Wachs warm gemacht.... 



OMFG! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (26. April 2008)

N'ABEND IHR LUSCHEN!

Oh Capslock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. April 2008)

wenn alles gut läuft kann ich am montag SSBB zocken \o.O/


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, ich hab schon ein Gitter mit Arm- und Beinschnallen übers Bett gehangen und den Wachs warm gemacht....
> OMFG!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



goil


Siu schrieb:


> N'ABEND IHR LUSCHEN!
> 
> Oh Capslock
> 
> ...


hoi


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wenn alles gut läuft kann ich am montag SSBB zocken \o.O/


ssbb = süße susi bumst bodo??


----------



## chopi (26. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ssbb = süße susi bumst bodo??


jep

//edit: ahne,super smash bros. Brawl


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> jep
> 
> //edit: ahne,super smash bros. Brawl


aso na dann wayne


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (26. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> jep
> 
> //edit: ahne,super smash bros. Brawl



Wie das?? Haste dirs importiert? WILL AUCH!!


----------



## chopi (26. April 2008)

Billy schrieb:


> Wie das?? Haste dirs importiert? WILL AUCH!!


ne mal sehn ob ich montag schaffe nen modchip einbauen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (muss mir geld von den eltern leihen dafür >.< )


----------



## riesentrolli (27. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ne mal sehn ob ich montag schaffe nen modchip einbauen zu lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jetz hab ich hunger auf chips -.-


----------



## chopi (27. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jetz hab ich hunger auf chips -.-


links von mir crunchips paprika und rechts pistazien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach und neben den crunchips ne cola


----------



## riesentrolli (27. April 2008)

crunchips paprika: so lala
pistazien: goil
cola: naja (wenn coke dann plöd)


----------



## Lurock (27. April 2008)

Mmmh, bin mal weg für heute, Ciao!


----------



## riesentrolli (27. April 2008)

me²


----------



## chopi (27. April 2008)

3-2=1 bin ich jetzt alleine da?


----------



## Tan (27. April 2008)

schaut so aus, oder?


----------



## chopi (27. April 2008)

3-2+1 sind immerhin schon 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (27. April 2008)

ne, du, ich hau mich auch ins bett.

also, neue rechnung:

3-2+a=b

a = anzahl der spamms von dir

b = anzahl der flammes gestörter user

führ einfach ein paar "Selbstgesprächs-Spamms" und du wirst dich über zahlreiche antworten wie "wayne?!" , "whine!" und "l2spam" freuen


----------



## chopi (27. April 2008)

Tan schrieb:


> ne, du, ich hau mich auch ins bett.
> 
> also, neue rechnung:
> 
> ...


mein gott,ich dachte ich sei gestört...warte,das bin ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (27. April 2008)

noch wer da? ich hab gerade schön nen neues bier aufgemacht ^^


----------



## chopi (27. April 2008)

jo ich noch die paar minütchen


----------



## chopi (27. April 2008)

so ich geh dann mal auch in die weiten des universums,da wo mein w-lan nicht mehr hinkommt


----------



## Dargun (27. April 2008)

na dann gute nacht ^^


----------



## Ocian (27. April 2008)

Noch jemand da?


----------



## Sweny (27. April 2008)

Ich geh schlafen, gute nacht alle!!! <3


----------



## chopi (27. April 2008)

gute nacht dir

heute ist ja mal reingarnichtslos :/


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. April 2008)

So, nochmal zu Videoworld latschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. April 2008)

Nabönd

Edit [21 Min. später]: Nix los = Ich weg   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. April 2008)

Lurock  Beitrag vor 32 Minuten

das zeigt mir,ich sollte nun auch offline gehn :/ gn8


----------



## Lurock (28. April 2008)

Nabend ihr Zimtschnecken!


----------



## K0l0ss (28. April 2008)

Moin Mädels.


----------



## Siu (28. April 2008)

Nabend Euch allen


----------



## Lurock (28. April 2008)

Und, wie war euer Tag?


----------



## K0l0ss (28. April 2008)

Klasse...ganz klasse...

Durfte mir gerade ne Info-Veranstaltung zu meiner Mannschafts-Fahrt reinziehen. Kein Alc. Man...wie soll ich das denn überleben? Nur weil ich mit 16 der älteste Spieler bin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (28. April 2008)

nabend
jo mein tag war eigentlich recht okay


----------



## Siu (28. April 2008)

Hm. 9 Uhr aufgestanden. Auto gewaschen, gewachst, Mittag gegessen, was gezockt und langeweile, jetzt isses 21.46.. ach ja. Abitur is schon was feines mit dem ganzen Frei^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (28. April 2008)

apropos wie lief dein englisch abi?

@kolos tjahaha das is der nachteil an solchen fahrten^^


----------



## Siu (28. April 2008)

Englisch lief ganz gut. Hab so ein Vorschlag mit Gender Roles genommen. Ma schauen. Kriegen ja erst am 16.6 bescheid^^


----------



## chopi (28. April 2008)

hab heute meine wii abgegeben,morgen um 4ist die fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und n freund ausser klasse hat verspeochen mir ne doublelayer-dvd mitzubringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (28. April 2008)

bin mal so langsam weg
nacht


----------



## Lurock (28. April 2008)

Gn8 Radio


----------



## chopi (28. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gn8 Radio


----------



## humanflower (28. April 2008)

Ich sach dann auch ma wieder Servus


----------



## Villano (28. April 2008)

nabend


----------



## humanflower (28. April 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> nabend


Und was geht hier gerade so ab?


----------



## Villano (28. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Und was geht hier gerade so ab?


ka bin grade erst gekommen xD


----------



## humanflower (28. April 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> ka bin grade erst gekommen xD


Mee Too
Lurock?
Milchtüte?
Um was gehts heute Abend?


----------



## Lurock (28. April 2008)

Um Sodomie!


----------



## Villano (28. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Um Sodomie!


xD


----------



## humanflower (28. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Um Sodomie!


Ahh ja Okay... also was sind eure Favorisierten Tiere?


----------



## Lurock (28. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ahh ja Okay... also was sind eure Favorisierten Tiere?


Ich mag Elche! (Achtung: Insider!)


----------



## humanflower (28. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich mag Elche! (Achtung: Insider!)


Ich mag Kühe auch Inside


----------



## Lurock (28. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ich mag Kühe auch Inside


Rofl!

Btw:

Metal-Stilrichtungen

Besagte Prinzessin wurde von einem Drachen entführt und in einer großen Burg im höchsten Turm eingesperrt. Nun kommt der böse, harte Metaller und will sie retten. Je nach Subgenre unterscheiden sich die Vorgehensweisen: 

POWER METAL

Der Held erscheint auf einem weißen Einhorn, entkommt dem Drachen, rettet die Prinzessin um daraufhin in einem verzauberten Schloß mit ihr ein Hochzeitsgelage mit viel Bardenmusik zu feiern. 


VIKING METAL

Der Held erscheint in einem Drachenboot, tötet den Drachen mit seiner mächtigen Axt, kocht und verspeist ihn, vergewaltigt die Prinzessin bis sie tot ist, stiehlt den Schatz und brennt noch alles nieder bevor er geht.


BLACK METAL

Der Held erscheint um Mitternacht, tötet den Drachen mit einem einzigen lauten, alles durchdringenden, 30 Sekündigen Kreischen und pfählt ihn vor der Burg. Dann missbraucht er die Prinzessin, trennt ihr die Gliedmaßen ab, beobachtet wie sie noch einige hundert Meter jammernd auf ihren Beinstümpfen kriecht und anschließend stirbt. Danach trinkt er ihr Blut in einem Ritual und pfählt die nun entjungferte Prinzessin ebenfalls. Danach wartet er auf den White Metaller. Nachdem er ihn mit einem Ritualdolch gemeuchelt hat wird er von der Inquisition gefasst und auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrannt. 


GORE METAL

Der Held tötet den Drachen mit seiner Kettensäge, verteilt seine Überreste kreuz und quer über dem Burghof. Dann nimmt er sich die Prinzessin, fickt sie, tötet sie, fickt sie, schlitzt sie auf und isst ihre Organe, fickt sie nochmal, verbrennt sie und ähm... fickt sie nochmal. 



Nur um die besten zu nennen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Quelle


----------



## humanflower (28. April 2008)

Lurock du bist ja mal sowas von Genial!!!


----------



## Lurock (28. April 2008)

Öhm, danke.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (28. April 2008)

die seite is hammer^^


----------



## humanflower (28. April 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> die seite is hammer^^


LOOOL 
die beschreibungen sind ja mal sowas von Genial ROFL... ich verreck gerade vor Lachen


----------



## Lurock (28. April 2008)

Das hier ist auch sehr, sehr geil!

  Punk

Der Punk organisiert eine Demonstration auf welcher es zu Ausschreitungen mit der Polizei kommt, welche den Drachen beschützen will. Danach treffen sich die Punker (meist an einem Bahnhof oder unter einer Brücke), saufen billiges Dosenbier und gehen sich dann den Drachen holen. Dieser wird zuerst stilgerecht mit Steinen und leeren Bierdosen beworfen und anschließend gestiefelt. Der Erste, der bei der Prinzessin ist darf ihr einen Iro schneiden und sie ficken.


----------



## Villano (28. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das hier ist auch sehr, sehr geil!
> 
> Punk
> 
> Der Punk organisiert eine Demonstration auf welcher es zu Ausschreitungen mit der Polizei kommt, welche den Drachen beschützen will. Danach treffen sich die Punker (meist an einem Bahnhof oder unter einer Brücke), saufen billiges Dosenbier und gehen sich dann den Drachen holen. Dieser wird zuerst stilgerecht mit Steinen und leeren Bierdosen beworfen und anschließend gestiefelt. Der Erste, der bei der Prinzessin ist darf ihr einen Iro schneiden und sie ficken.


wie geil xD


----------



## humanflower (28. April 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> wie geil xD


Jepp kann ich nur so unterschreiben LOOOOL


----------



## Lurock (28. April 2008)

Die Schlümpfe:

Schlümpfe (ehem. Pidshin Pygmäisch: Smurfsü) sind lustige afrikanische Zwerge, die meist fröhlich unter Kleeblättern singen oder Peng machen. Sie sind entfernte Verwandte der Ewoks und gehören mit ihnen zu den merkwürdigsten Launen von Mutter Natur seit dem englischen Mesozoikum. Die meisten von ihnen leben in ihrem Dorf Schlumpfhausen (Ehem. Schlumphausen) in Afrika mit einem Klötenflöter und nur einem weiblichen Schlumpfwesen, der Schlumpfine. Der Rest von ihnen lebt verstreut über das Sonnensystem, vom Mars bis zum Melmac (ohne Klötenflöter) - dieser Umstand wird auch blaue Diaspora genannt. Ihre größte außerschlumpfhausische Population befindet sich in einem von unbeugsamen Galliern umzingelten Dorf, irgendwo in Westbelgien.


Schlümpfe einstehen aus Urschleim und Apfelsaft, haben aber in diesem Metastadium nur eine Haltbarkeitsdauer von wenigen Sekunden, sind somit gleich wieder verschwunden und zersetzen sich zu astreinen Analalgen.

Sie sind alle blau und tragen weiße Schlüpfer (mit Ausnahme von dem transsexuellem Schlumpfinchen). Sie wurden von Papa Schlumpf und Gargamel in einer lauen Sommernacht am Strand von Friesland gezeugt. Entgegen der landläufigen Meinung handelt es sich bei Schnickschnack bzw. Mainvillain um keinen Schlumpf. Auch Alfred Biolek, Leo Trotzki und Oskar Lafontaine sind keine Schlümpfe.

Die Schlümpfe leben in einem kommunistisch-diktatorischen Zentralstaat mit ihrem absolutistischen Herrscher Papa Schlumpf, dessen Macht und Erhabenheit nur von Mutter Natur übertroffen wird.
Der typische Tagesablauf der Schlümpfe besteht darin, Hamster im Wald zu sammeln und Papa-Schlumpf-Denkmäler aus Schlaubis Kacke zu basteln. Jeden Samstag starten die Schlümpfe einen Raubzug gegen die Sozialwohnung des pädophilen Assis Gargamel, welche sie meistens vollkommen verwüsten.
Schlumpfhausen existiert als eine kapitalfreie Gesellschaft, in der jeder Schlumpf die ihm zugewiesene Aufgabe nur zum Allgemeinwohl zu erledigen hat - es existieren außerdem keine Gesetze, alle Staatsgewalten liegen bei Papa Schlumpf. Sämtliche Versuche, des vulgärkapitalistischen Erzfeindes Gargamel, Schlumpfhausen von seinem Weg abzubringen sind bislang gescheitert. Mittels einer perfekt organisierten propagandistischen Werbemaschinerie (z.B. das Singen von einprägsamen Propaganda-Liedern) konnte sich Papa Schlumpf seiner Macht bis heute behaupten. Die kläglichen Versuche der heimlichen Opposition (Schlaubi), sich politisch zu behaupten wurden durch eine beabsichtigte Gruppendynamik bisher immer durch das gewalttätige Hinauswerfen der Aufständischen verhindert.


----------



## humanflower (28. April 2008)

Die Akteure eines Forums

    * Spammer: Eine Spezies, welche trotz vieler erbarmungsloser Jagden durch Admins nicht aussterben wollen! (So werden sogar arme Admins zu Spammern...)
    * Trolle: Durch seine Provokationen eigenet sich der Troll ebenfalls als hervorragende Zielscheibe für ander Forumsteilnehmer und Admins. Diese possierlichen Tierchen sind meist geistig etwas desorientiert.
    * Admins: Gott-ähnliches Wesen, welches Zeit und Raum im Forum beherrscht. Sie können alles, wissen alles und lassen andere Ihre Macht spüren. Opfergaben besänftigen Sie jedoch.
    * Moderatoren: Die Prügelknaben für Forumuser UND Admins. Sie stehen zwischen den Fronten, sollen unparteiisch sein, sollen das Forum durch gute Beiträge und Weitsicht am Leben erhalten. Dürfen nicht öffentlich ihre wahre Meinung kundtun und sollten alle Anweisungen der "gottähnlichen Wesen" ohne Widerspruch SOFORT ausführen, damit sich die Admins anschließend mit den Ergebnissen brüsten können.
    * Forumuser: Das sogenannte "Fußvolk". Zu vergleichen mit Statisten beim Film. Sie sind da und fallen aber nicht auf. Ein Forum könnte getrost ohne sie auskommen.
    * Gemeine Schleimwürmer:Wohlgemerkt, Schleimwürmer sind keine Tiere. Es sind Menschen, die sich auf eine besonders clevere Art und Weise in Foren, bevorzugt Heidenforen, schleichen und dort für Aufruhr sorgen. Obwohl der Name anderes erwarten lässt, verfügen Schleimwürmer über Arme und Beine, wobei manche männlichen Exemplare des Gemeinen Schleimwurms besonders im Sommer gerne ohne Schuhwerk unterwegs sind. Sollten ihm dabei zufällig spitzere Steinansammlungen ins Blickfeld geraten, so wird er sich meistens, begleitet von einem freudigen Ausruf, auf diese stürzen, was eine mögliche S/M Neigung des Selbigen für denkbar erscheinen lässt.Typisch für den gemeinen Schleimwurm ist der starke Drang, in dem von ihm befallenen Forum Mod zu werden. Dafür ist er zu fast Allem bereit. Er hat in der Regel ein harmloses, ansprechendes Äußeres und ist freundlich. DOCH VORSICHT! Diese Freundlichkeit soll seine Opfer nur in Sicherheit wiegen. Hat er sich das Vertrauen erschlichen, nutzt er es, um seinen ahnungslosen Opfern Informationen zu entlocken, die er gnadenlos einsetzt, um seine Ziele zu erreichen.
    * Die Forumszicken: Diese gesellige Art findet sich in fast jedem Forum - meist in Gruppen von 4-6 Einzelzicken. Oft werden sie von einem befreundeten Admin geduldet und beschützt. Dabei sind besondere Merkmale, dass Forumszicken meist ein besonderes Revierverhalten zeigen. Haben sie einen Threat in ihrem Besitz genommen, wird dieser ohne Rücksicht auf das Thema mit privaten Inhalten, sinnlosen Gesprächen oder anderen Themen zugemüllt. User die themenrelevante Beiträge liefern, werden gnadenlos ignoriert oder angezickt, nutzt das nichts, wird der befreundete Admin gerufen. 

Beispiele für Threads

    * Der WBUSLBJEAR-Thread
    * Was hörst Du gerade
    * Wie findet ihr Eminem
    * Robbie Williams is (nicht) geil
    * Bushido is scheiße
    * Bin ich ein Noob?
    * Hilfeeeeee!!!!
    * Frage an Dr. Sommer
    * Bin ich schwul?
    * Low ID bei Emule
    * Nintendo oder Sony?


----------



## chopi (28. April 2008)

Auswahl eines Spielcharakters

Es gibt 4 verschiedene Arten von Spielern. Welcher Art der Spieler angehört, entscheidet der Admin ("Gott26") vor dem Spiel.

    Die weißen Spieler
        Das ist die am weitesten verbreitete Art. Weiße haben gute Chancen in Berufen; in der Politik können sie sogar spammen, ohne gekickt zu werden. Die Weißen führn gerne sinnlose Kriege. Dafür sind sie bei den anderen Arten verhasst. Viele Weiße versuchen sich durch die Wirkung der Sonne zu Schwarzen weiterzuentwickeln. Diese Cheater legen sich dazu in einen Kasten, der sie braun macht. Dafür geben sie dann auch noch Geld aus. 

    Die schwarzen Spieler
        Sie waren zunächst stark unterdrückt, haben sich jedoch gegen die Weißen durchgesetzt. Schwarze kriegen einen Bonus auf den Kampf und die Demonstration gegen Weiße (Grund irrelevant), aber auch einen Abzug für die Chance einen guten Job zu bekommen. Schwarze hören und machen gerne eigenwillige Musik. 

    Die roten Spieler
        Die Roten wird von den Weißen auch gerne als "Indianer" bezeichnet. Sie sind schwindelfrei und schmerzunempfindlich, aber kriegen ein Defizit auf ihr Auftreten in der Menge, sowie weniger Punkte in Sachen "Verwenden von Modernem". 

    Die gelben Spieler
        Im Gegensatz zur Roten Art sind die "Gelben" Technikfreaks und immer auf dem neusten Stand. Dafür kriegen sie ein Schönheitsdefizit (Augen und Zähne). Trotzdem wählen die meisten Spieler diese Art. Die Anzahl der Gelben ist so gigantisch, dass der China-Server soweit ausgelastet ist, dass die zuständigen Super-Mods die Spielerzahl limitieren und Mentoren mit mehr als einem Schützling sanktionieren. Derzeit wird versucht den Japan-Server, auf dem man der Lage kaum noch Herr wird, auf einen größeren Server umzuziehen, dies gelang bisher aber nur bruchstückhaft. Die Mittel der Stunde sind, den Japan-Server zu upgraden und zu vergrößern.


----------



## Lurock (28. April 2008)

So, ich bin mal ein bisschen arbeit0rn... =( Scheiß Referat noch feddisch machen...

Bis mosche!


----------



## humanflower (28. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So, ich bin mal ein bisschen arbeit0rn... =( Scheiß Referat noch feddisch machen...
> 
> Bis mosche!


machs gut


----------



## chopi (28. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So, ich bin mal ein bisschen arbeit0rn... =( Scheiß Referat noch feddisch machen...
> 
> Bis mosche!


dem schliese ich mich an,will morgen paar min früher aufstehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (28. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> dem schliese ich mich an,will morgen paar min früher aufstehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


baba milchtüte


----------



## Siu (29. April 2008)

/push

go 4 it

Guten Abend


----------



## Lurock (29. April 2008)

Namd mein Zuckerschnäuzelchen!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (29. April 2008)

- nabend
- wie gehts euch
- mir gehts gut
- lurock= alter pizzafresser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: bin weg


----------



## Lurock (29. April 2008)

Soooo, ich bin wieder da, musste bloß ein paar Pizzen vernichten...


----------



## chopi (29. April 2008)

so ich melde mich hier aus meinem haus,in dem endlich wieder ne wii steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. April 2008)

GZ, hast es endlich mal geschafft deine WII zu reppen...


----------



## chopi (29. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> GZ, hast es endlich mal geschafft deine WII zu reppen...


ich hab sie vielmehr gesockelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. April 2008)

Ahja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. April 2008)

Naja, bin denn mal wech, Ciao!


----------



## Siu (30. April 2008)

Noch überhaupt wer da? :/


----------



## smutje (30. April 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Noch überhaupt wer da? :/



aber latürnich!


----------



## Krimson (30. April 2008)

smutje schrieb:


> aber latürnich!


huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rendezvous. (30. April 2008)

tag.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. April 2008)

server wolln down gehen^^ ich bin weg


----------



## Tabuno (30. April 2008)

Guten Abend.


----------



## Lurock (30. April 2008)

Namd allerseits.


----------



## Jácks (30. April 2008)

Moin!


----------



## riesentrolli (30. April 2008)

da ist ein haus in neuruppin........



huhu ihr kaputten


----------



## Lurock (30. April 2008)

Bloß 2x rausgeschmissen, meinen eigenen Rekord nicht mal ansatzweise geknackt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (30. April 2008)

Nabend ihr Schlafwandler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. April 2008)

mit sauerkraut bitte


----------



## Jácks (30. April 2008)

@trolli du hast mich wieder flogging molly süchtig gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. April 2008)

jeden tag eine gute tat


----------



## Jácks (30. April 2008)

jetzt kann ich mich hier offiziell zurück melden von der Klassenfahrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (30. April 2008)

moin leute und wb Jácks


----------



## Tabuno (30. April 2008)

wb


----------



## Jácks (30. April 2008)

Moin ist gut xD ...damn hab ich ja selber gesagt!


----------



## chopi (30. April 2008)

ach du meine fresse wir habens ja schonwieder nach 9


----------



## Jácks (30. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ach du meine fresse wir habens ja schonwieder nach 9


Oh my godness!


----------



## chopi (30. April 2008)

morgen,freitag und WE frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei euch auch?


----------



## Tabuno (30. April 2008)

na klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. April 2008)

ich sag nur http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/56yc-4.jpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich sag nur http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/56yc-4.jpg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was wollt ihr da machen?


----------



## riesentrolli (30. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr da machen?


ich nix. zumindest hab ich nix in richtung demo, krawall oder so geplant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nur saufen und evtl punk konzi


----------



## Lurock (30. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich nix. zumindest hab ich nix in richtung demo, krawall oder so geplant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aso, ich dachte ihr plant wieder so eine Klasse Tat wie im Zug bei Mülheim, als ihr
die Leute bei der Rückkehr vom Trauermarsch in Stolberg angegriffen habt und
dabei 3 Kinder im Alter von 1 1/2 und 4 Jahren verletzt habt, das war ne klasse Leistung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Anderes Thema, das gibt nur wieder Zoff... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aso, ich dachte ihr plant wieder so eine Klasse Tat wie im Zug bei Mülheim, als ihr
> die Leute bei der Rückkehr vom Trauermarsch in Stolberg angegriffen habt und
> dabei 3 Kinder im Alter von 1 1/2 und 4 Jahren verletzt habt, das war ne klasse Leistung!
> 
> ...


soweit ich weiß wurden die antifas vorher von faschos bedroht ("wir sehen uns beim aussteigen" und so). als die   antifas dann aufm bahnstieg standen haben wohl n paar von den nazis ausm fenster geguckt und (ich glaub) beide gruppen haben dann mit pfefferspray rumgesprüht. da die faschos aber halt im zug waren haben auch fahrgäste was abbekommen. das is auf jeden fall scheiße und ich so weit ich weiß tut das den antifas das auch leid.


----------



## Lurock (30. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das is auf jeden fall scheiße und ich so weit ich weiß tut das den antifas das auch leid.


Wie man hier deutlich sieht:
Bild1
Bild2

Naja, mir egal, passiert ist passiert, jeder darf denken was er will und diskutieren darüber
darf man hier sowieso nicht, will ich auch gar nicht.

Wie gesagt, anderes Thema!


----------



## Lurock (30. April 2008)

Wie war denn euer Tag?


----------



## chopi (30. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie war denn euer Tag?


alles nacheinander scheissstunden usw,ich freu mich auf die paar tage freiheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (30. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie war denn euer Tag?


Super, 3 in Mathe und 2 in Latein^^


----------



## riesentrolli (30. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Super, 3 in Mathe und 2 in Latein^^


arsch -.-
obwohl ich hab letztens ne 2- in latein geschrieben. ich weiß allerdings nich wie^^


----------



## Jácks (30. April 2008)

ich hab letztens ne 1- in Latein geschrieben und ich hab kein plan wie Oo


----------



## Lurock (30. April 2008)

Ich bin dann mal weg, Ciao!


----------



## Jácks (30. April 2008)

Is Lurock eig. n fascho?


----------



## riesentrolli (30. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Is Lurock eig. n fascho?


http://www.lastfm.de/user/Logroth/
angucken was für musik er hört, was er für n ava hat, sich ne meinung bilden und ihn dann fragen


----------



## chopi (30. April 2008)

meine letzten arbeiten in latein gingen nicht über ne 5+ hinaus und vokabeltests verliefen alle 5-6 ...


----------



## riesentrolli (30. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> meine letzten arbeiten in latein gingen nicht über ne 5+ hinaus und vokabeltests verliefen alle 5-6 ...


als ich noch n lehrer hatte, bei dem wir vokabel tests geschrieben haben hatte ich immer ne 6. jetz is es aber eigtl ziemlich lässig. diesen montag in latein: lehrer:"ich geb ihnen eine hausaufgabe auf" schüler: "die machen wir doch eh nich" lehrer:"ich weiß aber ich geb sie ihnen trotzdem auf"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (30. April 2008)

Tor für Chelsea 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> als ich noch n lehrer hatte, bei dem wir vokabel tests geschrieben haben hatte ich immer ne 6. jetz is es aber eigtl ziemlich lässig. diesen montag in latein: lehrer:"ich geb ihnen eine hausaufgabe auf" schüler: "die machen wir doch eh nich" lehrer:"ich weiß aber ich geb sie ihnen trotzdem auf"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wir dürfen ja keinen kaugummi kauen (tuns natürlich trotzdem) und ich frag in ner pause vor latein (lehrer schon in der klasse,steht direkt hinter mir [wusste ich natürlich^^] ) und frag mit lauter stimme und unlogischer betonung nen freund "kannst du mir nen kaugummi für latein geben?" bekomme einen und es ihn gleich^^ der lehrer war genervt....


----------



## riesentrolli (30. April 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Tor für Chelsea
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


eine nachricht die hier gaaanz große wellen schlägt^^


----------



## Tabuno (30. April 2008)

Hui, noch eins^^


----------



## Jácks (30. April 2008)

Wir haben einen in der Klasse der hat in Englisch 34 Einträge wegen ungemachter Hausaufgaben xD


----------



## riesentrolli (30. April 2008)

in englisch bin ich mündlich auf 6. ne 5 hab ich aufm zeugnis trotzdem nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (30. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> in englisch bin ich mündlich auf 6. ne 5 hab ich aufm zeugnis trotzdem nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auf was für einer schule bist du?^^


----------



## Tabuno (30. April 2008)

Tor für Liverpool, falls es wen interessiert.^^


----------



## Jácks (30. April 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Tor für Liverpool, falls es wen interessiert.^^


gesehn^^


----------



## riesentrolli (30. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Auf was für einer schule bist du?^^


auf dem grandiosen hölty gymnasium^^


----------



## Jácks (30. April 2008)

aufm gymnasium hat man es als antifascho,punk oder einfacher linker verdammt schwer


----------



## riesentrolli (30. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> aufm gymnasium hat man es als antifascho,punk oder einfacher linker verdammt schwer


naja bei uns gehts eigtl. bei uns gibts keine die für jeden sichtbar ein auf nazi machen. rechte assis gibs ham aber trotzdem genug anner schule. allerdings kenn ich außer mir nur noch 2 mädels die auch mal das maul aufmachen wenn was scheiße is. aber da ändert sich vllt bald was dran...


----------



## Jácks (30. April 2008)

ich werd öfter von den lehrern angequatscht"die linken sind auch nicht besser als die rechten!" oder "faschismus ist manchmal ganz gut" da könnt ich kotzen.


----------



## Tabuno (30. April 2008)

Bin mal schlafen, gute Nacht!


----------



## Jácks (30. April 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Bin mal schlafen, gute Nacht!


gn8


----------



## riesentrolli (30. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich werd öfter von den lehrern angequatscht"die linken sind auch nicht besser als die rechten!" oder "faschismus ist manchmal ganz gut" da könnt ich kotzen.



ich krieg zwar auch verdammt oft seitenhiebe wegen meiner einstellung aber sowas is krank. da würd ich sofort zu direktorin latschen (da wärs mir auch egal wie scheiße sie mich findet und wie scheiße ich sie^^)


Tabuno schrieb:


> Bin mal schlafen, gute Nacht!


guts nächtle


----------



## chopi (30. April 2008)

ein sammel gn8 an alle die schlafen gegangen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich werd öfter von den lehrern angequatscht"*die linken sind auch nicht besser als die rechten*!" oder "faschismus ist manchmal ganz gut" da könnt ich kotzen.



Da muss ich zustimmen.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. April 2008)

vöbu im nachtschwärmer??? ich dachte du bist hier nich mehr unterwegs...


VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So, dann will ich mal als ehemaliger "Nachtschwärmer"-Spammer etwas dazu sagen. [...]


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. April 2008)

Das war auf das Spammen hier drin gerichtet. Sprich einzelne Wörter, nur dumme Smilys etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das war auf das Spammen hier drin gerichtet. Sprich einzelne Wörter, nur dumme Smilys etc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


GERADENOCHMAL so gerettet^^


----------



## riesentrolli (30. April 2008)

ich find hier drin is eigtl alles spam^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> GERADENOCHMAL so gerettet^^



Tzä, was heißt hier gerettet? War alles geplant.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Tzä, was heißt hier gerettet? War alles geplant.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*formt mit seiner hand einen labernden mund*^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *formt mit seiner hand einen labernden mund*^^



*holt einen Hammer und zermantscht die Hand*

BÄM!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Da muss ich zustimmen.


Ich nicht.


----------



## Masterpurzel (1. Mai 2008)

Man hier ist aber die Bude voll o__O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Mai 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ich nicht.



Du denkst also, das die hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



besser sind als die hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



?


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du denkst also, das die hier:
> 
> http://www.bueso.de/files/pictures/55726b9...4aa/article.jpg
> 
> ...


auf jeden


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> auf jeden



Das von dir sowas kommt, war klar. Du bist sowieso nen dreckiger Steinewerfer. Gehst heute auch auf die Strasse, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das von dir sowas kommt, war klar. Du bist sowieso nen dreckiger Steinewerfer. Gehst heute auch auf die Strasse, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast nix von handlungen der dargstellten personen gesagt. einfach nur leute mit verschiedenen meinungen entgegen gestellt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du hast nix von handlungen der dargstellten personen gesagt. einfach nur leute mit verschiedenen meinungen entgegen gestellt.



Hmm, ok dann versehe ich die Bilder mit Worten:

Linksradikale

Rechtsradikale

EDIT: Die Betonung liegt auf "radikale". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Mai 2008)

ich denk mal du meinst so gewaltbereite leute. da muss ich sagen, dass ich die linksradikalen immer noch besser finde als die rechtsradikalen auch wenn sinnlose gewalt scheiße ist und bleibt. es ist einfach nich nötig nem nazi die beine zu brechen.


----------



## chopi (1. Mai 2008)

ich geh dann auch mal,tschau


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich denk mal du meinst so gewaltbereite leute. da muss ich sagen, dass ich die linksradikalen immer noch besser finde als die rechtsradikalen auch wenn *sinnlose gewalt scheiße ist und bleibt. es ist einfach nich nötig nem nazi die beine zu brechen.*



Da hast du wohl Recht. Mein Hass gegen die Linke Seite kam aber auch erst mit dem extremen Auftreten beim G8-Gipfel. Und das, was gestern schon in Hamburg passiert ist, bestätigt meine Meinung gegenüber diese Gruppierungen.

Was mit den Rechten selbstverständlich nicht anders ist.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Mai 2008)

am 2. juni in rostock is imo sowohl bei cops als auch bei demonstranten einiges schief gelaufen.
aber genug davon bin auch ma im bett


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Mai 2008)

Nacht an alle.


----------



## Jácks (1. Mai 2008)

bin auch weg gn8


----------



## Masterpurzel (1. Mai 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> bin auch weg gn8



gn8


----------



## humanflower (1. Mai 2008)

Bin voll wien Apeel und wünsch allle eine gute Nacht!


----------



## Lurock (1. Mai 2008)

Namd allerseits.


----------



## chopi (1. Mai 2008)

na hallo lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarax (1. Mai 2008)

Guten abend die Damen/Herren.


----------



## Art-Blast (1. Mai 2008)

Hi@all


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Mai 2008)

oi! oi! oi!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. Mai 2008)

na ihr was geht


----------



## Jácks (1. Mai 2008)

peace!


----------



## Masterpurzel (1. Mai 2008)

Nabend @ all!


----------



## Gwynny (1. Mai 2008)

Hab ich es doch tatsächlich mal geschafft zu einer Zeit on zu sein, an der ich auch berechtigt bin euch Nachtschwärmern mal einen Gruß da zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haben erst mal nen ganzen Tag damit verbracht hier zu hause unsere beiden PC's aufzurüsten und neu zu installieren, da hätte man glatt bekloppt werden können...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie war Euer Tag so?

LG Gwynny


----------



## chopi (1. Mai 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Hab ich es doch tatsächlich mal geschafft zu einer Zeit on zu sein, an der ich auch berechtigt bin euch Nachtschwärmern mal einen Gruß da zu lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm...was kann ich hier reinschreiben? aber n fullquote ist drin im post...das macht ihn schlauer...hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (1. Mai 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Wie war Euer Tag so?
> 
> LG Gwynny



Ich war heute 2,5 h arbeiten und den Rest habe ich noch meine Bude aufgeräumt und ein bissl programmiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Mai 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Hab ich es doch tatsächlich mal geschafft zu einer Zeit on zu sein, an der ich auch berechtigt bin euch Nachtschwärmern mal einen Gruß da zu lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


super,i love feiertage <3


----------



## Lurock (1. Mai 2008)

Mmmmh, mein Tag war scheiße. Naja, bin dann auch mal weg, Ciao!


----------



## sarax (2. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2008)

Morgen? *auf die Uhr lins* Is noch mitten in die Nacht *auf die Rotweinflasche schau* und die is leer.... scheiße


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

Butterfly Effect ist zu ende, was soll ich jetzt machen..?


----------



## sarax (2. Mai 2008)

Es ist 00:52, das heißt, es ist früh am Morgen.


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

sarax schrieb:


> Es ist 00:52, das heißt, es ist früh am Morgen.



Man kanns doch darlegen wie man will... für mich is 6 früher morgen (school sucks) von daher 00:58 noch Nacht


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2008)

Pöh ehre die Lehrer und die Schule, du wirst keine bessere Zeit mehr haben... selbst ich mit 20 im Studium sag schon die Schulzeit war die beste Zeit


----------



## sarax (2. Mai 2008)

Studium ist schon anstrengend, aber warte nur, bis du wirklich arbeiten gehst. Ich bin vom 2 Wochen Praktikum ja schon halbtod gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. Mai 2008)

so ich geh dann mal auch gleich,Gn8


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2008)

Ich werd Lehrer ^^ Ich brauch die Zeit zum Leben, weil ich nachher keine Mehr habe *ne neue Flasche Rotwein holen geht*


----------



## sarax (2. Mai 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich werd Lehrer ^^ Ich brauch die Zeit zum Leben, weil ich nachher keine Mehr habe *ne neue Flasche Rotwein holen geht*



Als Lehrer hat man wirklich wenig Zeit. Wird oft unterschätzt. Man muss ja auch viiiiiiiel zuhause arbeiten. Tests Korrigieren, Noten geben, Diversen kram lesen und Unterricht vorbereiten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2008)

Eben, deswegen hab ich auch keine Freundin... da hätte ich dann eh keine Zeit zu... na gut hatte eh nie wirklich eine xD


----------



## Dargun (2. Mai 2008)

guten morgen guten morgen sonnenschein ^^


na noch jemand da? ^^ oder alle im bett


----------



## sarax (2. Mai 2008)

Naja, ich geh dann auch mal Pennen. Hau(t) rein ;D


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2008)

Gute Nacht ihr Weicheier ^^ *die Zweite Flasche Rotwein antrinkt*


----------



## Dargun (2. Mai 2008)

sarax schrieb:


> Naja, ich geh dann auch mal Pennen. Hau(t) rein ;D





need auch rotwein...obwohl...netsogut...kurz vor 7 aufstehn...dann lkw fahrn XD

gn8


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2008)

Ne dann ist das echt net gut *gg*


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

Youtube ftw^^ hab digges need auf:
Freundin, Wodka, Whiskey, Schnaps^^


----------



## chopi (2. Mai 2008)

ich sitz hier noch vorm pc und schau gemütlich dabei zu wie mein program automatisch alle paar min. reconectet v.v


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2008)

Ha ha^^
Einmal draufhauen dann gehts, ging bei meinem Videorekorder auch so ^^


----------



## avanael (2. Mai 2008)

ich hab keinen bock mehr heut zu arbeiten ihr habt alle schön! :-(


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2008)

Ich muss erst um 14 uhr in der Uni sein und um 16 Uhr ist die Vorlesung auch schon vorbei und ich kann wieder nach hauseeeeeee


----------



## Dargun (2. Mai 2008)

avanael schrieb:


> ich hab keinen bock mehr heut zu arbeiten ihr habt alle schön! :-(




nee...ich muss auch nachher...aber dann endlich we ^^


----------



## avanael (2. Mai 2008)

ich kann noch bis halb 7 hier rumsitzten! ein WITZ ;-) , würd viel Zocken oder sonst was machen! zum glück sind noch ein paar munter die nicht schlafen wollen!


----------



## Dargun (2. Mai 2008)

avanael schrieb:


> zum glück sind noch ein paar munter die nicht schlafen wollen!




wollen steht net zur debatte XD....ich muss sogar gleich...so gegen 2....sonst komm ich net uassem bett


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2008)

<- trinkt noch und kann deswegen nicht schlafen ^^

Scheiß auf Frauen, kauf ich mir lieber nen Auto mit Führerschein *summ*


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Mai 2008)

Rubber Johnny

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=l48HTZUHfeQ






anschauen, gruseln, dann arsch ablachen


----------



## Dargun (2. Mai 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Scheiß auf Frauen, kauf ich mir lieber nen Auto mit Führerschein *summ*




nimm beides ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2008)

Ja ne... Frauen nerven und kosten zuviel Geld... und sie zu kriegen ist ungemein Schwerer als den Heiligen Gral zu finden :-D


----------



## avanael (2. Mai 2008)

lol das mit den frauen hast recht ! da is ein bier viel besser !!!!!!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2008)

Naja ich trink lieber Spätburgunder ^^


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

avanael schrieb:


> lol das mit den frauen hast recht ! da is ein bier viel besser !!!!!!!!



Neee der Johnny ist besser als alles andere


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Mai 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Neee der Johnny ist besser als alles andere







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## avanael (2. Mai 2008)

NIX , es gibt nix besseres wenn drausen heiß is als ein kühles blondes! ;-) 
der rest is nur ne schöne drauf gabe!
Verdammt jetz hab ich lust auf eins !


----------



## Masterpurzel (2. Mai 2008)

Wow noch lebenszeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (2. Mai 2008)

so gutn8 thread...


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

avanael schrieb:


> NIX , es gibt nix besseres wenn drausen heiß is als ein kühles blondes! ;-)
> der rest is nur ne schöne drauf gabe!
> Verdammt jetz hab ich lust auf eins !



Wohl eher einE kühlE BlondE...^^ dann hab ich mächtig spaß aba der johnny is ja auch sow ne verlockung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2008)

/me wedelt mit Flasche Spätburgunder Rotwein "Ich hab hier genug Gläser und Flaschen für alle ^^"


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> so gutn8 thread...



n8


----------



## Masterpurzel (2. Mai 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> so gutn8 thread...



gn8... und verlauf dich nicht *g*


----------



## avanael (2. Mai 2008)

yuhuuuu , ich komm vorbei ! ich bring bier mit !!!!! und ne blonde !


----------



## Masterpurzel (2. Mai 2008)

avanael schrieb:


> ... und ne blonde !



die nehme ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. Mai 2008)

wer seid ihr alle? oO wieso kenn ich euch nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2008)

Ne Blonde? Gerne doch ^^ Kann ich gut gebrauchen


----------



## Masterpurzel (2. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wer seid ihr alle? oO wieso kenn ich euch nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin dein Geist und mich hat niemand zu kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. Mai 2008)

ok leute viel spaß noch und klaut uns nicht den thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich geh off


----------



## avanael (2. Mai 2008)

ich bin ein netter kobold! ;-)


----------



## Masterpurzel (2. Mai 2008)

da bekomm ich angst xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2008)

Kobolde sind lecker *mal nen Spieß in avanael steck und aufn Feuer halt*


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

Boring.... buffed is aber interessant mal alle oldy threads durchlesen am besten noch aus pre bc


----------



## avanael (2. Mai 2008)

hehe das wäre mal zum versuchen ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2008)

Was das lesen oder dir den Spieß reinstecken? ^^*die zweite Flasche Rotwein leer hat*


----------



## Masterpurzel (2. Mai 2008)

den Spieß lol


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2008)

/me holt mal den Spieß 

Und nu?^^


----------



## avanael (2. Mai 2008)

jajajaja! nix gibts ;-)


----------



## Masterpurzel (2. Mai 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> /me holt mal den Spieß
> 
> Und nu?^^



ich spitz ihn für dich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2008)

/me reicht dne Spieß an Masterpurzel

Wieso gibts da nix dann Avanael^^


----------



## Masterpurzel (2. Mai 2008)

*Spieß anspitz und gespitzt an Selor Kiith zurück geb*


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

jetzt wirds spannend


----------



## avanael (2. Mai 2008)

ihr verwirrt mich alle ! trink weniger ^^ oder mehr halt !


----------



## Masterpurzel (2. Mai 2008)

tja so sind wir eben - immer fies drauf hehe^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2008)

/me nimmt den Spieß, schaut zu Avanael und zielt dann volltrunken und wirft den Spieß nach ihm/ihr


----------



## avanael (2. Mai 2008)

JACK ASS!!!!!!! 
ihr müßt dann aber video machen und es ihns forum rein stellen


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2008)

Ich bin mir sicher das ich keine Videokamera mehr bedienen kann :-) zu kleine Knöpfe


----------



## avanael (2. Mai 2008)

lol ! und das schon nach zwei flaschen :-) ein witz


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2008)

Trink eben sonst nichts
^^


----------



## avanael (2. Mai 2008)

dann mußt ja schon abgehärtet sein!


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2008)

Naja sonst hatte ich nicht den Drang was zu trinken... aber nun... egal ich geh ins Bett bevor ich noch mehr müll schreib xD


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

mhmmm kA soll ich pennen gehn..?


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Mai 2008)

lieber gta 4 zocken \o/


----------



## avanael (2. Mai 2008)

und wie is das neue gta?kann man genau so viel mist machen wie bei san anderas?


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Mai 2008)

eines der besten spiele der letzten 10 jahre...

man kann da ungefähr nochmal doppelt so viel machen wie bei gta sa


----------



## Masterpurzel (2. Mai 2008)

so Leute ich verabschiede mich auch schon mal

greetz *~*


----------



## avanael (2. Mai 2008)

nice spielst auf xbox oder ps3?


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Mai 2008)

avanael schrieb:


> nice spielst auf xbox oder ps3?




360


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

Jungs hade ich bin zu down biss morgen bussi^^ Awas haut rein


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Mai 2008)

Gummi Johan


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

NNNNNNNNAAABBBBEEEENNNNDDDD


----------



## avanael (2. Mai 2008)

halllooooo


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Mai 2008)

muss die 70 schaffen... wenn ichs heute noch hinbekomme würd ich mich verdammt geil finden also bis nachher vllt^^


----------



## chopi (2. Mai 2008)

na ihr penner?


----------



## Lurock (2. Mai 2008)

Huhu ihr Butzelbärlibubelchen!


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> muss die 70 schaffen... wenn ichs heute noch hinbekomme würd ich mich verdammt geil finden also bis nachher vllt^^



Welche Lvl biste jetzt..?


----------



## Chrissian (2. Mai 2008)

unterlasse dies bitte


----------



## chopi (2. Mai 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> unterlasse dies bitte


wer was und wieso?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (2. Mai 2008)

abend

was unterlassen???


----------



## D132 (2. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend an alle neuen Gesichter hier (treibt sich das erste mal hier rum)
und was unterlassen?
Das ist eine gute Frage.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (2. Mai 2008)

wow das war mein 400er post hab ich grade gemerkt Oo

hi, D132


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo und gute Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

Was macht ihr grad sow..?


----------



## Lurock (2. Mai 2008)

Im offiziellen Buffed-Channel chatten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlox93 (2. Mai 2008)

nix... 
wess net was ich machen soll...
css hab ich keine bock auf tft auch net un auf wow auch net -.-


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> nix...
> wess net was ich machen soll...
> css hab ich keine bock auf tft auch net un auf wow auch net -.-



Meine GC is abgelaufen und war heut erst um 2 oder sow wach... danach direkt zum Freund und dabei voll vergesen und heut abend wieder eingefallen..-.-


----------



## Arlox93 (2. Mai 2008)

warum ahstn du jetz emein beitrag zitiert? XD


----------



## chopi (2. Mai 2008)

silezz,wieso finde ich deine sig peinlich? :/


----------



## Lurock (2. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> silezz,wieso finde ich deine sig peinlich? :/


Wieso finde ich, dass chopi Recht hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wieso finde ich, dass chopi Recht hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso finde ich das ihr rocker seid?


----------



## Lurock (2. Mai 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wieso finde ich das ihr rocker seid?


Keine Ahnung, ist aber falsch.


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

Wieso findet ihr dann meine Sig peinlich?


----------



## Arlox93 (2. Mai 2008)

ach man mir is so scheiss langweilig ... -.-


----------



## Lurock (2. Mai 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wieso findet ihr dann meine Sig peinlich?


Ich, als Metalhead (auch Headbanger genannt), der zur Gattung der Schlauen gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,
finde diese "Art von Musik", die du laut deiner Signatur hörst grauenhaft.


----------



## chopi (2. Mai 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wieso findet ihr dann meine Sig peinlich?


*1)*les sie dir nochmal durch
*2)*schau dir dieses bild an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *1)*les sie dir nochmal durch
> *2)*schau dir dieses bild an
> 
> 
> ...



Toll, was will mir dieses Bild sagen..?
Und nur sow neben bei, Chakuza ist Österreicher, und soweit ich seine Texte kenne, rappt er nicht einmal "Ich f**ke deine Mutter"


----------



## Ocian (2. Mai 2008)

Lurock oder Chopi, grüßt mal im irc von mir. Ich geh nu ins bett. Hab rechner neu aufgesetzt und irc vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bis morgen früh


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

gn8


----------



## Lurock (2. Mai 2008)

@Silenzz
Chakuza - Nicht mit euch


> Ey yo ich schlag zu es regelt sich anders
> mit dem Wodkaglas in dein Gesicht
> Die Zähne fehlen is Standard
> Du willst reden ich fick jeden von Anfang
> ich kann und will einfach mit dieser verfickten Szene nichts anfang'n



Reicht dir das?


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> @Silenzz
> Chakuza - Nicht mit euch
> 
> Zitat:
> ...



Punkt 1.) Rap besteht nunmal (ob Amerikanischer, Deutscher, Türkischer etc.) auch aus Beleidigungen, denn er wurde auch in den ärmeren Vierteln, geboren, wo man sich nunmal ungepflegter aussprach.
Punkt 2.) Das ist Nyze der da Rappt nicht Chakuza.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Mai 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Punkt 1.) Rap besteht nunmal (ob Amerikanischer, Deutscher, Türkischer etc.) auch aus Beleidigungen, denn er wurde auch in den ärmeren Vierteln, geboren, wo man sich nunmal ungepflegter aussprach.
> Punkt 2.) Das ist Nyze der da Rappt nicht Chakuza.


vorurteile inc!!!!

nur weil jmd ausm ghetto kommt muss er nihc gleich alles und jeden beleidigen.

ach ja da iwer fragte ich bin immo lvl 69


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> vorurteile inc!!!!
> 
> nur weil jmd ausm ghetto kommt muss er nihc gleich alles und jeden beleidigen.
> 
> ach ja da iwer fragte ich bin immo lvl 69



Punkt 1.) Hab ich das irgendwo gesagt, ich habe nur gesagt, das man sich weniger gepflegt Ausdrückt, geh mal z.B. in Berlin nach Neu-kölln und hör dir da an wie die Leute reden und dann geh in ein reiches Viertel (z.B. Stuttgart Killesberg, kenn keines in Berlin) und hör dir da an wie die Leute reden, ich wette du wirst einen Unterschied hören.
Punkt 2.) GZ zu 69 und Good Luck fürs weitere Lvln.


----------



## Ocian (2. Mai 2008)

> Punkt 1.) Hab ich das irgendwo gesagt, ich habe nur gesagt, das man sich weniger gepflegt Ausdrückt, geh mal z.B. in Berlin nach Neu-kölln und hör dir da an wie die Leute reden und dann geh in ein reiches Viertel (z.B. Stuttgart Killesberg, kenn keines in Berlin) und hör dir da an wie die Leute reden, ich wette du wirst einen Unterschied hören.



Auch da soll es sehr viele Leute geben die einen hohen Bildungsstandard haben. Also doch Vorurteile bzw. Schubladendenken.

So nun bin ich wirklich im Bett.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Mai 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Punkt 1.) Hab ich das irgendwo gesagt, ich habe nur gesagt, das man sich weniger gepflegt Ausdrückt, geh mal z.B. in Berlin nach Neu-kölln und hör dir da an wie die Leute reden und dann geh in ein reiches Viertel (z.B. Stuttgart Killesberg, kenn keines in Berlin) und hör dir da an wie die Leute reden, ich wette du wirst einen Unterschied hören.
> Punkt 2.) GZ zu 69 und Good Luck fürs weitere Lvln.





Silenzz schrieb:


> [...]*in den ärmeren Vierteln, geboren, wo man sich nunmal ungepflegter aussprach.*[...]



ich bleib dabei nur weil jmd ausm armen viertel kommt muss er nich gleiuch fluchen wie sonst was udn nur weil jmd ausm reichen viertel kommt muss er sich nich gleich gepflegt ausdrücken.

danke fürs gz zur 69 nur bin ich das schon länger es geht darum 70 werden^^


----------



## chopi (3. Mai 2008)

[00:05]	<Chopi>	naja,keine ahnung was ich um die zeit im bett soll,aber vorm pc sitzen um die ihrzeit ist natürlich ne sünde

damit verabschiede ich mich mal für heute,Gn8


----------



## Silenzz (3. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich bleib dabei nur weil jmd ausm armen viertel kommt muss er nich gleiuch fluchen wie sonst was udn nur weil jmd ausm reichen viertel kommt muss er sich nich gleich gepflegt ausdrücken.
> 
> danke fürs gz zur 69 nur bin ich das schon länger es geht darum 70 werden^^



Stimmt er MUSS es nicht, nur ich denke, du wächst in einem vollkommen anderem Umfeld auf, wenn klein (insert random name) mit seinen Freunden, in Neu-kölln, schon im Kindergarten, einen anderen Umgangston erlebt als klein (insert random name) in Killesberg, dann sprechen die 2 auch wenn sie älter sind anders oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Lurock (3. Mai 2008)

So, ich bin auch mal weg, Guts Nächtle!


----------



## Silenzz (3. Mai 2008)

gn8


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (3. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (3. Mai 2008)

hade cu bin pennen.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2008)

so endlich 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
endlich flug mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
70er spells 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das hat verdammt viel gold gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (3. Mai 2008)

Gratzi zur 70 riesentrolli.
Ich eröffne mal die Runde heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Mai 2008)

Namd ihr hermaphroditen Dorfmatratzen!


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2008)

danke ocian und nabend


----------



## chopi (3. Mai 2008)

popofick?


----------



## Lurock (3. Mai 2008)

Wie bei der South Park-Folge in der Mrs. Garrison die Evolutionstheorie unterrichten soll. sich aber anfangs weigert und dann aber dazu gezwungen wird:
"Zuerst war da ein Fisch und der hat mit einem anderen Fisch Poposex gemacht und daraus wurde
ein Krüppelfisch, der an Land leben konnte und dann hat wieder mit einem anderen Krüppelfisch
Poposex gemacht und es ist ein Krüppelkrabbeltier draus geworden, das hatte dann wiederum
Poposex mit.... [...] ...und daraus wurde ein Krüppelmensch. Die Evulotion war voller Krüppel und Poposex, noch Fragen Zuckerschnäuzchen?"


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Mai 2008)

Hi


----------



## Lurock (3. Mai 2008)

Hey Dude


Samma, nix mehr los hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. Mai 2008)

ja keine ahnung,haben wohl alle ne beschäftigung gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 früher war hier noch was los


----------



## Lurock (3. Mai 2008)

Tjo, vor 700 Seiten war das hier noch was anderes, da war das wie Samstags 14 Uhr im Supermarkt, wenn sich die Frauen beeilen vor Ladenschluss (22 Uhr) noch "ein bisschen" einzukaufen!


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2008)

ich bin nebenher noch am zocken. von daher kann ich nicht in ganzer pracht bei euch sein


----------



## Lurock (4. Mai 2008)

Laangweilig, ich geh mal... Ciao!


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2008)

noch was los hier??


----------



## BalianTorres (4. Mai 2008)

Alle schon im Bettchen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. Mai 2008)

Erste heute abend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2008)

leckt mich fett, unwürdige


----------



## Alanium (4. Mai 2008)

Ähm... nein, kein Bedarf.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2008)

was du willst is unwichtig. ich hab nämlich bedarf^^


----------



## Alanium (4. Mai 2008)

Iiiiiiiih! Will ich aber net und du kannst mich net zwingen! HA!


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2008)

du kennst mich nich gut genug um zu wissen was ich nich kann muahaha


----------



## chopi (4. Mai 2008)

alanium,ich hab gehört dein vater hat nen schlechten pc? naja,wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. Mai 2008)

Und du kennst MICH nicht gut genug um zu wissen, was ich alles kann! *irres Lachen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja chopi, hat er... Leider. :S


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> alanium,ich hab gehört dein vater hat nen schlechten pc? naja,wb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


omann wie das klingt

fucking nerds^^

edith sagt gn8


----------



## avanael (4. Mai 2008)

grüß euch


----------



## Lurock (4. Mai 2008)

Namd meine Zuckerschnäuzelchen!


----------



## Alanium (4. Mai 2008)

Zucker? Wo? Her damit!


----------



## Lurock (4. Mai 2008)

Wen hamma denn da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. Mai 2008)

Werwerwerwerwerwerwerwerwer????!!!!??? xD


----------



## Lurock (4. Mai 2008)

She has got the jack is back!


----------



## Alanium (4. Mai 2008)

Kenn' ich nicht...


----------



## Lurock (4. Mai 2008)

Du Tussi in deinem Handspiegel!


----------



## Lurock (4. Mai 2008)

Homer schrieb:
			
		

> Laaangweilig!


----------



## Siu (4. Mai 2008)

To start press any key.... "Where is the any-key"...

nabend


----------



## Dargun (4. Mai 2008)

guten abend liebe liebenden


----------



## chopi (4. Mai 2008)

ich zock ne runde MK


----------



## Siu (4. Mai 2008)

MK what?!

Wieder so ein Gameboyspiel?


----------



## Lurock (4. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> To start press any key.... "Where is the any-key"...


Tu bis kuhl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (4. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> MK what?!
> 
> Wieder so ein Gameboyspiel?




MK Kenn ich nur als mortal kombat ^^


----------



## chopi (4. Mai 2008)

mario kart...


----------



## Dargun (4. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> mario kart...




das gibts auch als kart? ^^


----------



## Lurock (4. Mai 2008)

So'n Schrott...


----------



## chopi (4. Mai 2008)

ich owne meine freunde und muss dazu nicht ausm zimmer! das ist keinschrott


----------



## Dargun (4. Mai 2008)

und was geht heute noch bei euch? ^^


----------



## Lurock (4. Mai 2008)

Ich hab eben RtCW durch gespielt...


----------



## Dargun (4. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab eben RtCW durch gespielt...



spielste das auch online? ^^ ich zock dat zwar auch...aber online...sp ist ja langweilig nach ner zeit ^^


----------



## Lurock (4. Mai 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> spielste das auch online? ^^ ich zock dat zwar auch...aber online...sp ist ja langweilig nach ner zeit ^^


Hey, cool, ich such jmd zum Online-Zocken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hastn Server?


----------



## Dargun (4. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hey, cool, ich such jmd zum Online-Zocken!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also auf unserem clan server spiel ich öfters....oder auf carnage city....wohlgemerkt rtcw 1.0 ....net 1.41 ^^

clanserver ist der DW clanserver


und name ist entweder [DW] Wolfeater oder TheRock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Mai 2008)

Kaykay, schau ich morgen mal vorbei... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (4. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kaykay, schau ich morgen mal vorbei...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dann bräucht ich nur deinen namen ingame ^^ falls du mich net siehst...das ich dich sehe ^^

oder schreib mir mal per pm deine icq etc nummer....dann schreib ich dich kurz an wenn ich zocken gehe!


----------



## Lurock (4. Mai 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> dann bräucht ich nur deinen namen ingame ^^ falls du mich net siehst...das ich dich sehe ^^
> 
> oder schreib mir mal per pm deine icq etc nummer....dann schreib ich dich kurz an wenn ich zocken gehe!


Ist in deinem Postfach...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (4. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ist in deinem Postfach...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gesehen ^^ ich meld mich dann morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mann du sagst ja netmal was  im icq XD


----------



## chopi (4. Mai 2008)

<Chopi>	so kinder ich geh dann mal

tatsache,ich geh wirklich


----------



## Lurock (4. Mai 2008)

Gn8 chopi!


----------



## Dargun (4. Mai 2008)

keiner mehr hier?


----------



## Lurock (4. Mai 2008)

Doch, ich, wie immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (4. Mai 2008)

na hier biste da...aber im irc sagste nix ...tztztz ^^


----------



## Siu (5. Mai 2008)

oolllol

Hmm. Noch ein wenig James Bond guck0rn auf RTL und sonst bei Euch ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (5. Mai 2008)

hey Dargun ^^

@Siu Bond schau ich mir morgen, äh ich meine heute an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Ich guck South Park..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Erm, ehrlich gesagt hat Eric immernoch Hausarrest, weil er vergeblich die Juden ausrotten wollte..."


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

Monolith schrieb:


> Also dann fang ich mal um 21:39 Uhr an.
> *Welchel* zwischen "Deutschland" und "Karazhan" hin und her und wollte eigentlich ausgehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nutz die Zeit und nehm dir einen Duden zur Hand.

(Frage: Gilt das nun eigentlich als strafbarer Spam? Schliesslich ist der Thread ganz klar ein reiner Spammthread.)


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Nutz die Zeit und nehm dir einen Duden zur Hand.


Hör auf mit deinen beschissenen Verbesserungen, hast du nichts Besseres zu tun?
Außerdem was das von dir zitierte über ein Jahr alt...


----------



## Dargun (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Nutz die Zeit und nehm dir einen Duden zur Hand.
> 
> (Frage: Gilt das nun eigentlich als strafbarer Spam? Schliesslich ist der Thread ganz klar ein reiner Spammthread.)




sachma...isset normal das du jeden flames der ein bissel keinen bock auf rechtschreibung hat? dann geh in nem flamer forum...aber lass das hier sein...nur mal so btw


----------



## Masterpurzel (5. Mai 2008)

Der hat ja voll einen an der Krone ^^


----------



## x3n0n (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> (Frage: Gilt das nun eigentlich als strafbarer Spam? Schliesslich ist der Thread ganz klar ein reiner Spammthread.)


Der Nachtschwärmer Thread ist der einzige Thread in dem gespamt (dh. nicht geflamed!) werden darf.


----------



## Dargun (5. Mai 2008)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> Der hat ja voll einen an der Krone ^^




und ich möcht einen in der krone haben ^^...btw ich hol mir nochn bier *g


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

Es wäre nett, nun zu wissen, ob das ein strafbarerSpam war. Dies ist meiner Meinung nach nähmlich nicht ganz ersichtlich, da der TE ja selber zum spammen auffordert. Wäre dankbar für Aufklärung.


----------



## Dargun (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Es wäre nett, nun zu wissen, ob das ein strafbarer Flame war. Dies ist meiner Meinung nach nähmlich nicht ganz ersichtlich, da der TE ja selber zum spammen auffordert. Wäre dankbar für Aufklärung.



geh ma ne seite zurück...da hats xenon erklärt....


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> geh ma ne seite zurück...da hats xenon erklärt....




Achso, danke. TUt mir leid, ich habe das übersehen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2008)

Boing. Endlich kann der Thread nichtmehr raugekramt werden. Der hat genug für Spass und Ärger gesorgt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Jetzt, wo es gerade spannend geworden ist, ist der Fred zu, naja...


----------



## Dargun (5. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jetzt, wo es gerade spannend geworden ist, ist der Fred zu, naja...




naja ^^ war eh sinnfrei der fred obs gott gibt oder net....das werden wir erst erfahren wenn wir tot sin ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jetzt, wo es gerade spannend geworden ist, ist der Fred zu, naja...



Ach, der Thread war des öfteren spannend.

Man konnte über die Dummheit vieler Lachen, es war einiges informativ...

Jaja, ein würdiger Abgang. *Träne wegwisch*

EDIT: Arr, das *** hat meine Sig gemeldet.

EDIT #2: So, wieder schick. Das Zitat bleibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (5. Mai 2008)

hehe^^


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> .....
> EDIT: Arr, das Wurstwasser hat meine Sig gemeldet.
> ....


Made my day!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Made my day!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke, danke. Kam spontan.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> EDIT: Arr, das Wurstwasser hat meine Sig gemeldet.




Beleidigung -> Reported


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Uiuiui, VöBu, jetzt gehts dir an den Kragen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Beleidigung -> Reported



Lol, da scheint jemand eingeschnappt zu sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (5. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> EDIT: Arr, das Wurstwasser hat meine Sig gemeldet.


Auch wenn nicht ganz klar ist wer damit gemeint ist, möchte ich an meinen Post hier vorhin erinnern...


----------



## Dargun (5. Mai 2008)

sowas ist doch keine beleidigung....gerade erst das wasser macht die wurst schmackhaft....


----------



## Masterpurzel (5. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lol, da scheint jemand eingeschnappt zu sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber ganz schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Auch wenn nicht ganz klar ist wer damit gemeint ist, möchte ich an meinen Post hier vorhin erinnern...



Sry, nicht mitbekommen.

*fliegt ein paar Seiten zurück*

EDIT: Das war doch kein Flame, das war eine neckische Liebkosung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Auch wenn nicht ganz klar ist wer damit gemeint ist, möchte ich an meinen Post hier vorhin erinnern...



Danke.


----------



## Masterpurzel (5. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> EDIT: Das war doch kein Flame, das war eine neckische Liebkosung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> EDIT: Das war doch kein Flame, das war eine neckische Liebkosung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wohl eher sexuelle Belästigung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Wohl eher sexuelle Belästigung.


Wurstwasser fällt also unter sexuelle Belästigung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wurstwasser fällt also unter sexuelle Belästigung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ne stimmt, ich vergaß. Wenn du es so siehst fällt es natürlich unter "Liebkosung".


----------



## Dargun (5. Mai 2008)

nein ^^ bestimmt die neckische liebkosung....was dadran zwar xexuell belästigend dran ist...kp XD


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Ne stimmt, ich vergaß. Wenn du es so siehst fällt es natürlich unter "Liebkosung".


Kennst du Würstchen? Das sind die Dinger zum Kochen, die gibts auch im Glas und
in dem Glas ist Wasser drin. Dieses Wasser nennt man auch "Wurstwasser".
Was ist daran eine sexuelle Belästigung?


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> nein ^^ bestimmt die neckische liebkosung....was dadran zwar xexuell belästigend dran ist...kp XD



Genau^^ Aber was mich noch mehr interessiert: Was ist "Xexualität"?


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kennst du Würstchen? Das sind die Dinger zum Kochen, die gibts auch im Glas und
> in dem Glas ist Wasser drin. Dieses Wasser nennt man auch "Wurstwasser".
> Was ist daran eine sexuelle Belästigung?



GEGENFRAGE: WAS IST DARAN EINE NECKISCHE LIEBKOSUNG?


----------



## Dargun (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Genau^^ Aber was mich noch mehr interessiert: Was ist "Xexualität"?



das ist wenn man etwas angetrunken ist und mit dem finger auf die falsche taste kommt...das ist xexualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (5. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> GEGENFRAGE: WAS IST DARAN EINE NECKISCHE LIEBKOSUNG?



andere gegenfrage: was ist daran keine neckische liebkosung?


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> andere gegenfrage: was ist daran keine neckische liebkosung?



Die Tatsache, dass er mich als Wurstwasser bezeichnet hat?


----------



## Chrissian (5. Mai 2008)

Huhu,kennt sich hier vielleicht einer mit der Apartheid aus,und kann es mir schnell kurz zusammenfassen?xD


----------



## Masterpurzel (5. Mai 2008)

Ich habe nirgends einen Namen gelesen!


----------



## x3n0n (5. Mai 2008)

@Chrissian: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apartheid


----------



## Chrissian (5. Mai 2008)

@x3n0n: ja so schlau bin ich auch xD

Naja ich les es mir ma flott durch,will ja heute nit schlecht auffallen in geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich ist es diesmal auch vertrauenswert,wikipedia ist ja immer ne sache für sich


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> @x3n0n: ja so schlau bin ich auch xD
> 
> Naja ich les es mir ma flott durch,will ja heute nit schlecht auffallen in geschichte
> 
> ...



Blockhaus hat mit 1,7 abgeschnitten, Wikipedia mit 1,5. Was ist an Wikipedia schlecht frage ich dich jetzt.


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich für heute Nacht, Ciao!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich für heute, Ciao!



Ciao! Bin auch mal wech.


----------



## Masterpurzel (5. Mai 2008)

gn8 Ihr Nachteulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (5. Mai 2008)

Gute Nacht euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (5. Mai 2008)

genau...gn8 ihr lieben...slopt jut


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> genau...gn8 ihr lieben...slopt jut



Gute Nacht


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

En guten Abend!


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Namd Pussybär


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

Dein Titel passt zu dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (5. Mai 2008)

nabeeend


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

Tach auch!


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Das haben mir schon viele gesagt, deswegen ist es ja auch mein Titel...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (5. Mai 2008)

ahem...*hust* alter *hust* titel war besser *räusper*


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

Jap, könnte passen.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (5. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der is auch nich schlecht^^


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Radio, so gemäß deiner Vorstellung zur Erfüllung deiner Befriedigung bei Billigung deines Einwandes?


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

Hehe, der is' cool!


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Danke, aber was sagst du zu meinem Titel?


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

Hä? Was meinst du, Lurock?


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mich für deine Bewunderung meiner Person bedankt und gefragt wie du meinen Titel findest.


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

Ich meinte mit meinem Post deinen Titel du!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (5. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Radio, so gemäß deiner Vorstellung zur Erfüllung deiner Befriedigung bei Billigung deines Einwandes?


lurock, nach deinem Bestreben zur Erfüllung meiner Vorstellung würde ich zu meiner Befriedigung vorherigen Titel preferieren.


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

ich höre nur bestreben und befriedigung...reden wir heute auch nur vom vögeln? \o.O/


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

Anscheinend tun sie das!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (5. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich höre nur bestreben und befriedigung...reden wir heute auch nur vom vögeln? \o.O/


nee 
jeder hat nunmal ein bestreben nach seiner befriedigung


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> lurock, nach deinem Bestreben zur Erfüllung meiner Vorstellung würde ich zu meiner Befriedigung vorherigen Titel preferieren.


Ich werde die Änderung grund deines Wunsches nicht zu Gunsten deiner Befriedigung ändern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

Könntet ihr bitte wieder normal reden.. äh, schreiben? Da kricht man ja Ohren... quatsch, Augenkrebs von!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (5. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich werde die Änderung grund deines Wunsches nicht zu Gunsten deiner Befriedigung ändern...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es wäre dir Anzuraten die vorzunehmende Änderung Grund meines Wunsches zur Wiederaufnahme des zuvor verwendeten Titels vorzunehmen, nicht aber zu Gunsten meiner Befriedigung.

pwnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2008)

wer irgendwas befriediegen will meldet sich bei mir. dankee


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

suche frau bett vorhanden! pls QRY!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

Gut, dass ich nicht auf solche wie euch zurückgreifen muss... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (5. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> suche frau bett vorhanden! pls QRY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



german- bash?


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2008)

suche frau bett, küchentisch, boden..... vorhanden


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> german- bash?


kenn ich nicht


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

Die werdet ihr HIER nicht finden! xD


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Die werdet ihr HIER nicht finden! xD


hey du shemale na was geht heut abend noch?


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

@ Radio

Ich werde die erwünschten Änderungen deinerseits nicht einmal in Erwägung ziehen, da ich mich kraft meines Amtes der Wiederaufnahme meines eigenen Titels widersetzen kann, schließlich gehe ich recht in der Annahme,
dass wir die nötige Klugheit zur Fortführung dieser Diskussion zwar besitzen, sie allerdings von den andere Individuen nicht angenommen sondern eher als Belustigung abgetan wird, nun denn...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (5. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich nicht auf solche wie euch zurückgreifen muss...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dir steht es nicht zu Laut unsererseits über das Internet verübter Äußerungen Schlüsse....ach vergiss es -.-
....Frechheit^^


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hey du shemale na was geht heut abend noch?


sie heisst lurock >.>


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hey du *shemale* na was geht heut abend noch?


Rofl, du weißt was das heißt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (5. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> @ Radio
> 
> Ich werde die erwünschten Änderungen deinerseits nicht einmal in Erwägung ziehen, da ich mich kraft meines Amtes der Wiederaufnahme meines eigenen Titels widersetzen kann, schließlich gehe ich recht in der Annahme,
> dass wir die nötige Klugheit zur Fortführung dieser Diskussion zwar besitzen, sie allerdings von den andere Individuen nicht angenommen sondern eher als Belustigung abgetan wird, nun denn...



jo stimmt cut the crap


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

Was heißt das denn? *nicht gute Befürchtungen hat* 

Edith meint das shemale^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rofl, du weißt was das heißt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wir suchten nach frauen. alanium meinte wir würden hier keine finden...
ja ich weiß was das heißt ich hab internet und 2 gesunde augen^^


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was heißt das denn? *nicht gute Befürchtungen hat*


also wenn sich mama,papa und onkel gaaaaanz doll liebhaben...ahne das war was anderes


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wir suchten nach frauen. alanium meinte wir würden hier keine finden...
> ja ich weiß was das heißt ich hab internet und 2 gesunde augen^^


Rofl!


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was heißt das denn? *nicht gute Befürchtungen hat*
> 
> Edith meint das shemale^^


geh ma auf so seiten^^


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> also wenn sich mama,papa und onkel gaaaaanz doll liebhaben...ahne das war was anderes


*auf neue seite bring*


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2008)

bin ma wech für fuckin erdkunde lernen

cya gheddo bitchezz


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

Guts Nächtle


----------



## RadioactiveMan (5. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin ma wech für fuckin erdkunde lernen
> 
> cya gheddo bitchezz


bye 
da fällt mir ein: muss auch noch spanisch machen -.-


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Ich muss auch noch Deutsch mach0rn, hab aber keene Lust...

Also, wer ist nu noch da?


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

ICH ICH ICH!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Hey, kuhl...


Du, ich hab ne Playstation bei mir zu Hause, willste mal spielen?


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

Ich mag Playstation net so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (5. Mai 2008)

ich bin auch da aber gleich weg


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

heute mathe geschrieben - wusste nicht was relative häufigkeiten sind oO
donnerstag latein - ohne worte
freitag deutsch - über ein buch das ich nicht gelesen hab

ich wollte auch noch lernen...


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

@Ala
Mmh, nicht schlimm, ich hab auch noch ein paar Lollies in der Küchenschublade und kuhle Knebelspiele hab ich auch noch...


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

Freitag Franzearbeit... hm... und nächste Woche Lernstandserhebung.. hm... egaaal


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (5. Mai 2008)

spamm?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (5. Mai 2008)

ich sag nur nach den ferien ZK's -.-


----------



## Korgor (5. Mai 2008)

WarhammerOnlineFanboy schrieb:


> spamm?


lol, nachdem der eine Threat zu ist, eben hier.


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Freitag Franzearbeit... hm... und nächste Woche Lernstandserhebung.. hm... egaaal


was das?


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

Wie heißt es doch so schön?

Zitat eines Mitschülers: "Ich kann französisch! Und die Sprache sprechen kann ich auch!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

WarhammerOnlineFanboy schrieb:


> spamm?


wie kannst du es nur wagen zu bahaupten,wir würden hier spammen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> lol, nachdem der eine Threat zu ist, eben hier.


Öhm, das hier ist von Anfang an ein Spamm-Fred gewesen, der einzige erlaubte hier....


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (5. Mai 2008)

ja ne


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Nur ums nochmal für die Unwissenden sichtbar zumachen:



Lurock schrieb:


> Öhm, das hier ist von Anfang an ein Spamm-Fred gewesen, der einzige erlaubte hier....


----------



## RadioactiveMan (5. Mai 2008)

ja hier wird gespammt und jeder der reinschreibt macht mit


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (5. Mai 2008)

spamm?


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

ihr gehört schon zu uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

chopi, eine Lernstandserhebung ist sowas wie 'ne Klassenarbeit über das Schulwissen der 5.-8. Klasse... in Deutsch (90min.), Englisch und Mathematik (jeweils 60min.).
Schreibt man in der 8. auf Gymnasium. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

WarhammerOnlineFanboy schrieb:


> spamm?


wir erbitten uns hier qualitativ hochwertigen spam


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> chopi, eine Lernstandserhebung ist sowas wie 'ne Klassenarbeit über das Schulwissen der 5.-8. Klasse... in Deutsch (90min.), Englisch und Mathematik (jeweils 60min.).
> Schreibt man in der 8. auf Gymnasium.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HOLY CRAP
...wieso schreiben wir sowas nicht? oO


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

kA

Sei froh... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (5. Mai 2008)

spammen


is das hochwertig?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (5. Mai 2008)

WarhammerOnlineFanboy schrieb:


> spammen
> is das hochwertig?


das ist ähnlich wie qualitativ hochwertige aldi sachen


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

WarhammerOnlineFanboy schrieb:


> spammen
> is das hochwertig?


nein,es werden nur vollständige sätze mit min. 42 satzzeichen zugelassen...
...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (5. Mai 2008)

so bin mal weg
gute nacht viel spaß beim lernen und so


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

Nächtle, ich bin auch mal weg...^^


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

ich sag ma beiden Gn8


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Gn8 ihr beiden Toasterheizrostabwischlappen


----------



## Humfred (5. Mai 2008)

Naja. morgen Schule.

gn8!


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Naja. morgen Schule.
> 
> gn8!


da geht er hin,der arme ha:


----------



## Sweny (5. Mai 2008)

ülülül...


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

todd,deine sig gefällt mir xD hast du das gemacht?


----------



## Siu (5. Mai 2008)

SHALLALA

Nabend Mädels. Alles fit?


----------



## Sweny (5. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> SHALLALA
> 
> Nabend Mädels. Alles fit?


yupp


----------



## Sarax1212 (5. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> SHALLALA
> 
> Nabend Mädels. Alles fit?



Immer doch. Und bei dir alles Kla im Bh?


----------



## Masterpurzel (5. Mai 2008)

Nabend, na wart ihr alle artig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Sischer dat.


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> Nabend, na wart ihr alle artig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was wirst du jetzt machen?


----------



## humanflower (5. Mai 2008)

Moin Mahlzeit und Servus an alle anwesenden!


----------



## Masterpurzel (5. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich werde euch morgen auf Buffed-Diät setzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich glaube das wäre zu grausam, darum fällt morgen nur die Hauptmahlzeite aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (5. Mai 2008)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube das wäre zu grausam, darum fällt morgen nur die Hauptmahlzeite aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Okay... dumme Frage was ist denn genau die Hauptmahlzeit?


----------



## Masterpurzel (5. Mai 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Okay... dumme Frage was ist denn genau die Hauptmahlzeit?



ähm das was man zu Mittag isst xD


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Okay... dumme Frage was ist denn genau die Hauptmahlzeit?


menschliche blumen


----------



## humanflower (5. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> menschliche blumen


Boah bist du fies... dafür trink ich morgen früh extra 1 Liter milch mehr...HAHAHA ich rotte euch aus ihr wandelden Milchtüten!


----------



## Masterpurzel (5. Mai 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> ...wandelden Milchtüten!



Boah was soll ich denn morgen Abend futtern wenn ich von der Reise zurück komme o__O


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> Boah was soll ich denn morgen Abend futtern wenn ich von der Reise zurück komme o__O


pinguine?


----------



## humanflower (5. Mai 2008)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> Boah was soll ich denn morgen Abend futtern wenn ich von der Reise zurück komme o__O


Eine menschliche Blume?
FRISS MICH!!11elf
wie?
Nicht?
Okay...
Wie wärs mit nem Steak?


----------



## humanflower (5. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> pinguine?


Schmecken die eigentlich nach Hühnchen?


----------



## Dargun (5. Mai 2008)

guten abend liebe gemeinde....


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Schmecken die eigentlich nach Hühnchen?


musste lurock fragen


----------



## humanflower (5. Mai 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> guten abend liebe gemeinde....


Abend



chopi schrieb:


> musste lurock fragen


Wieso Lurock?
Frisst der Pinguine?


----------



## Masterpurzel (5. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> musste lurock fragen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Wieso Lurock?
> Frisst der Pinguine?



[ ]ja
[ ]nein
[x]vieleicht


----------



## humanflower (5. Mai 2008)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Renn um dein Leben kleiner Pinguin Harrrr


----------



## humanflower (5. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> [ ]ja
> [ ]nein
> [x]vieleicht


Also nur wenn er Hunger hat?
Oder weisst du es einfach nicht genau?


----------



## Dargun (5. Mai 2008)

pinguine...menschliche blumen...ich bekomm hunger...wer holt mir nen döner? ^^


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Also nur wenn er Hunger hat?
> Oder weisst du es einfach nicht genau?


ohne siegmund olnigen sag ich nichts mehr


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Pinguine schmecken eigentlich ähnlich wie die Pekingente oder die Shashashi-Katze (aus der Dose),
sie haben ein würzigen, leicht salzigen Geschmack und die Flügel sind DAS Geschmackserlebnis für
jeden kulinarischen Genießer!


----------



## humanflower (5. Mai 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> wer holt mir nen döner? ^^


Ich nicht!
Aber falls jemand holen geht, kann derjenge mir ruhig einen Mitbringen!
Schön scharf mit schafskäse und extrafleisch!


----------



## Dargun (5. Mai 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ich nicht!
> Aber falls jemand holen geht, kann derjenge mir ruhig einen Mitbringen!
> Schön scharf mit schafskäse und extrafleisch!




ähmm.....ffm ok ist net soooo weit....dat mach ich aber nur wenn du nen weib bist ^^ ........denn für kerle mach ich nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (5. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Pinguine schmecken eigentlich ähnlich wie die Pekingente oder die Shashashi-Katze (aus der Dose),
> sie haben ein würzigen, leicht salzigen Geschmack und die Flügel sind DAS Geschmackserlebnis für
> jeden kulinarischen Genießer!


Okay vergesst den döner!
ICH HAB HUNGGGGGER!
Komm zu mir kleiner Pinguin...
Komm zur menschlichen Blume!
*versteckt eine Axt gekonnt hinter derm Rücken*


----------



## Masterpurzel (5. Mai 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Renn um dein Leben kleiner Pinguin Harrrr



Ich glaube das werde ich auch gleich machen...



> Pinguine schmecken eigentlich ähnlich wie die Pekingente oder die Shashashi-Katze (aus der Dose),
> sie haben ein würzigen, leicht salzigen Geschmack und die Flügel sind DAS Geschmackserlebnis für
> jeden kulinarischen Genießer!





> Okay vergesst den döner!
> ICH HAB HUNGGGGGER!
> Komm zu mir kleiner Pinguin...
> Komm zur menschlichen Blume!
> *versteckt eine Axt gekonnt hinter derm Rücken*



*versteck*


----------



## humanflower (5. Mai 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> ähmm.....ffm ok ist net soooo weit....dat mach ich aber nur wenn du nen weib bist ^^ ........denn für kerle mach ich nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


okay vergiss es.... ich bin 1.96 gross wiege 93 kilo und hab nicht wirklich was weibliches an mir


----------



## humanflower (5. Mai 2008)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> Ich glaube das werde ich auch gleich machen...


Komm ruhig her kleiner Pinguin
Du brauchst nicht gehen wir haben dich doch alle lieb!
*flüstert* wer hat einen Kochtopf dabei Jungs?


----------



## Dargun (5. Mai 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> okay vergiss es.... ich bin 1.96 gross wiege 93 kilo und hab nicht wirklich was weibliches an mir




wie zum teufel kommst du an die gleichen maße die ich auch hab...zufälle gibts...die gibts net ^^


*hier mitm kochtopp wedelt*


----------



## humanflower (5. Mai 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> wie zum teufel kommst du an die gleichen maße die ich auch hab...zufälle gibts...die gibts net ^^
> *hier mitm kochtopp wedelt*


LoL?
Sehr gut... guter Pinguin bleib ruhig und komm näher hier am Feuer ists warm!


----------



## Masterpurzel (5. Mai 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Komm ruhig her kleiner Pinguin
> Du brauchst nicht gehen wir haben dich doch alle lieb!
> *flüstert* wer hat einen Kochtopf dabei Jungs?



*vorsichtig um die Ecke lunsch*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (5. Mai 2008)

los fesseln wir ihn ^^ ....und dann fix in den kochtopp...er soll ja nit leiden wat?


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

hund und katze,
amsel eule,
alles auf die dönerkeule


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> *vorsichtig um die Ecke lunsch*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lunch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Paket?


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hund und katze,
> amsel eule,
> alles auf die dönerkeule


BWAHAHAHAHA! Rofl, made my day!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (5. Mai 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> los fesseln wir ihn ^^ ....und dann fix in den kochtopp...er soll ja nit leiden wat?



Wieso denn nicht?
Wenn schon dann können wir uns durch seie schreie doch noch n bisl Apetit holen oder?


chopi schrieb:


> hund und katze,
> amsel eule,
> alles auf die dönerkeule


ROFL....du magst keinen Döner oder?


----------



## Masterpurzel (5. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lunch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Musst du immer ans Essen denken, schon schlimm genug wenns die anderen tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (5. Mai 2008)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> Musst du immer ans Essen denken, schon schlimm genug wenns die anderen tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wennn ich jetzt wüsste wenn du damit meinst...*unschuldig pfeif*


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> ROFL....du magst keinen Döner oder?


find den lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (5. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> find den lecker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


obwohl du weisst was du isst?


----------



## Dargun (5. Mai 2008)

jetzt ist aber gut mit vom essen reden ^^ das geht dann so wie gestern nacht....erst wars der schokopudding....und dann kam noch irgendwas....RUHE! sonst muss ich an den kühlschrank *g


----------



## Masterpurzel (5. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> find den lecker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch - aber ICH BIN UNGENIESSBAR!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (5. Mai 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> jetzt ist aber gut mit vom essen reden ^^ das geht dann so wie gestern nacht....erst wars der schokopudding....und dann kam noch irgendwas....RUHE! sonst muss ich an den kühlschrank *g


Fressflash?
Muhahaha ich mach mir dann ma was zu Essen^^


----------



## humanflower (5. Mai 2008)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> Ich auch - aber ICH BIN UNGENIESSBAR!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach was mit der richtigen Würzung passt das schon!


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> obwohl du weisst was du isst?


du bist,was du isst
                        -wasa


----------



## Masterpurzel (5. Mai 2008)

Da sehe ich schwarz - für mich gibts keine richtige Würzmischung xD


----------



## humanflower (5. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> du bist,was du isst
> -wasa


Dann bin ich verdammt viel!
Und ne menge Bier XD


----------



## humanflower (5. Mai 2008)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> Da sehe ich schwarz - für mich gibts keine richtige Würzmischung xD


Achwas... ich find schon was... ich koch ganz gut XD


----------



## chopi (6. Mai 2008)

first after backup xD


----------



## Masterpurzel (6. Mai 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Achwas... ich find schon was... ich koch ganz gut XD



Oh, da mach ich mir jetzt aber ganz schöne sorgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (6. Mai 2008)

Du brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen... nicht wenn du keine Chance hast!


----------



## Masterpurzel (6. Mai 2008)

*Linienflug nach Japan buch*


----------



## humanflower (6. Mai 2008)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> *Linienflug nach Japan buch*


*flugzeug abschies*
*reste dursuch*
*vogel schnapp*


----------



## chopi (6. Mai 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> *flugzeug abschies*
> *reste dursuch*
> *vogel schnapp*


ist meiner!


----------



## Masterpurzel (6. Mai 2008)

da hilft nur noch schreien *g*


----------



## humanflower (6. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ist meiner!


Dein Vogel?


----------



## humanflower (6. Mai 2008)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> da hilft nur noch schreien *g*


Maulkorb FtW^^


----------



## Dargun (6. Mai 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Maulkorb FtW^^



hilft net beim schrein...entweder knebel oder klebeband ^^


----------



## chopi (6. Mai 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Dein Vogel?


ja,ich habe einen vogel...eigentlich sogar 2


----------



## humanflower (6. Mai 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> hilft net beim schrein...entweder knebel oder klebeband ^^



Okay... am besten beides!


chopi schrieb:


> ja,ich habe einen vogel...eigentlich sogar 2


Ich auch... in meinem Kopf... bin schizo muhaha


----------



## Masterpurzel (6. Mai 2008)

so Leute war mal wieder funny hier... Ich mach mich dann schon mal ab! Bis demnächst (Und lasst mich in Ruhe xD)!

gn8 @ all!


----------



## humanflower (6. Mai 2008)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> gn8 @ all!


Baba und so


----------



## chopi (6. Mai 2008)

so kinders,ich verpiss mich in die unendlichen weiten des "zuweit vomrouterentferntostanien"


----------



## humanflower (6. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so kinders,ich verpiss mich in die unendlichen weiten des "zuweit vomrouterentferntostanien"


BaBa Milchtüte... machs gut


----------



## humanflower (6. Mai 2008)

Ich verpiss mich dann auch ma byebye


----------



## Bl1nd (6. Mai 2008)

holy crap, 732 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (6. Mai 2008)

MOIN


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

> Die Nachtschwärmer, Posten nur zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr erlaubt


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

Jetzt guck dir mal den Fred ganz genau an und schau mal von wann bis wann man hier posten darf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (6. Mai 2008)

> Jetzt guck dir mal den Fred ganz genau an und schau mal von wann bis wann man hier posten darf.


Oo Krieg ich n Bann ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (6. Mai 2008)

WarhammerOnlineFanboy schrieb:


> Oo Krieg ich n Bann ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, aber dumm und ignorant ist dein Verhalten trotzdem ...


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Also an alle Liebhaber exotischer leckereien =D 
habt ihr schon mal etwas von vergorenem Fleisch gehört?
Soll sehr sehr würzig und strak im Geschmack sein !
(sogar besser als Pinguinfleisch)


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Aha... dir auch einen guten Abend!


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Hi, seid bitte  lieb zu mir. Ich bin neu hier, beim ersten schnuppern wars etwas chaotisch. Deswegen ein zweiter Anlauf =)


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend, meine milchgierigen Säuger!


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

WarhammerOnlineFanboy schrieb:


> Oo Krieg ich n Bann ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein.. vielleicht...hoffentlich. Aber du bist der erste Depp, der hier Nachmittags reinkritzelt und damit den Sinn dieses Namens "Nachtschwärmer" nicht verstanden hast. Glückwunsch zu dieser Leistung...


NABEND an die anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Milchgierige Säuger?


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Milchgierige Säuger?


Ja, den Eindruck hast du mir gestern Nacht gemacht... hrhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Wow wird Zeit das ich mich hier mal blicken lasse scheint sehr viel hier zu geschehen oder *zwinker zwinker*?


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, den Eindruck hast du mir gestern Nacht gemacht... hrhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab' ich? Wann denn? oÔ


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

ich glaub jetz wird es pikant *lauschangriff start*


----------



## RadioactiveMan (6. Mai 2008)

ich bin gespant...
nabend


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

> ich glaub jetz wird es pikant *lauschangriff start*


Lurock redet viel, wenn der Tag lang ist und kauf uns bitte 90% unserer geschriebenen Sachen NICHT AB!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, den Eindruck hast du mir gestern Nacht gemacht... hrhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




SCHWEIN! Du hast mich betrogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Na na leugnen macht mich nur noch stuziger !
oh man auch noch liebeskummer hier bin ich richtig !


----------



## RadioactiveMan (6. Mai 2008)

und woher soll man wissen welche 10% man euch abkaufen soll?


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Die, die nicht mit Geschlechtsverkehr o.ä. zu tun haben, kannst du uns abkaufen, RadioactiveMan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Gar nicht *muahahahahahha - diabolisches lachen*


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

nein nein du musst denen besser alles glauben, denn wenn sie sagen sie lügen sagen sie die warheit wenn sie die warheit sagen lügen sie und wenn sie die warheit erlügen meinen sie die wahre lüge?


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Seh' ich auch so. Oder vielleicht doch nicht.^^


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Pöse Maus! *Doppelklick inc.* -.-'


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Alanium spammt!

/discuss


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

REPORT! oder soll ich besser mit der Maus von dieser Fläche wegbleiben? *Böse mit dem Finger zuck*


----------



## RadioactiveMan (6. Mai 2008)

also wenn ihr glaubt mich hier manipulieren zu können von wegen ich soll das und das glauben dann muss ich euch leider enttäuschen^^


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Wenn du versuchst uns radioaktiv zu verstrahlen, müssen wir dich enttäuschen. Wir sind alle Kern-gesund =)


----------



## RadioactiveMan (6. Mai 2008)

verdammt ich würde enttarnt! woran mag das liegen?!
an meinem nick sicher schonmal nicht...hmmm...


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

es ist dein neongrünes Leuchten bei Nacht. Das sieht man überall.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (6. Mai 2008)

klingt einleuchtend (hahaha)


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Hach, was geht es hier doch heiter zu! x]


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Sag mal dein Lesetraining funktioniert das nur einmal ?
Oder lese ich es umsonst zum 25mal ?


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

D132 flamt!

REPORTED + /discuss


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Siu ist in Reportmanie! *versteck*


----------



## RadioactiveMan (6. Mai 2008)

ja das ist umsonst
gratulation, D132 du bist nun ein experte der Lesekunst.


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAS ?
ich versuche hier ganz normale und politische Unterredungen zu führen und du versuchst diese zu verhindern?
wer schickt dich Siu und für welche Regierung arbeitest du?


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Reported Alanium wegen Heuchlerei :X

Heute ist letzte Folge Dr. House 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Neue Staffel erst im Herbst... Oh Noez


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Haha!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (6. Mai 2008)

mein beileid


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Sagt mal is das nicht eine Verschwörung ?
alles macht im Sommer Pause aber wirklich alles 
so ziemlich jede Serie alle Spiele kommen im Herbst aber allllllles findet ihr das auch verschwörerisch?
z.B. der Hous typi da oder Lost oder andere Serien.


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (6. Mai 2008)

so ich melde mich nun auch in dem ollen thread hier


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Mein Teddybär ist da, traritrara! xD


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Na klasse... eine sprechende Milchtüte.. hat uns ja auch noch gefehlt


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Eine lebende Milchtüte *traut seinen Augen nicht*


----------



## Vakeros (6. Mai 2008)

moin ladies


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

> Na klasse... eine sprechende Milchtüte.. hat uns ja auch noch gefehlt


Das sagt der sprechende Hase?

Nabend, Vakeros!

BTW, das ist *mein* Teddybär, nur gucken, nicht anfassen!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (6. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Sagt mal is das nicht eine Verschwörung ?
> alles macht im Sommer Pause aber wirklich alles
> so ziemlich jede Serie alle Spiele kommen im Herbst aber allllllles findet ihr das auch verschwörerisch?


das liegt daran das im sommer (meistens) draußen die sonne scheint (scheinen sollte) und die leute bei diesem wetter meist besseres zu tun haben (haben sollten) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nabend chopi nabend vakeros


----------



## chopi (6. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mein Teddybär ist da, traritrara! xD


holy crap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend Rotäugiges Fräulein oder Männlein?


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Ich darf reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hasen können das! *nickt*


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Iss erst brav deine Möhrchen auf, dann darfst du reden!


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

So, Pussys, I'm back!


----------



## Vakeros (6. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Guten Abend Rotäugiges Fräulein oder Männlein?



das nehm ich persönlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich bin ein ganzer halber kerl


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Das ist Siu gegenüber diskriminierend, vieleicht ist er ja kein Veganer !


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Behalt deine Möhrchen für Dich! Ich bin ein "Rabbid's Creed" Hase! *meuchel*


----------



## chopi (6. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So, Pussys, I'm back!


na toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (6. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Das ist Siu gegenüber diskriminierend, vieleicht ist er ja kein Veganer !


darauf deutet zumindest das messer am gürtel des hasen und diese art fleischerkittel mit kapuze hin


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> na toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oooh, ist meine Milchtüte sauer? Magst du einen Pussy-Pussy auf die Wange?


----------



## Vakeros (6. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So, Pussys, I'm back!



/ironie an
juhu
/ironie aus


----------



## RadioactiveMan (6. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oooh, ist meine Milchtüte sauer? Magst du einen Pussy-Pussy auf die Wange?


die hat wohl einer zulange draußen stehen lassen
oder is sie überm verfallsdatum?


----------



## chopi (6. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oooh, ist meine Milchtüte sauer? Magst du einen Pussy-Pussy auf die Wange?


mein midesthaltbarkeitsdatum wurde überschritten!


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> darauf deutet zumindest das messer am gürtel des hasen und diese art fleischerkittel mit kapuze hin




*nickt zustimmend*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> die hat wohl einer zulange draußen stehen lassen
> oder is sie überm verfallsdatum?


Beides!


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Mich kriegst du nichtm du.. du Schnuffel! HA!

GZ zu 6k, Lurock!^^


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Wie lange muss Milch eigentlich versauern bis sie anfängt zu leben*heimlich zu der tanzenden Milchtüte rüberlins*


----------



## RadioactiveMan (6. Mai 2008)

kann auch sein dass sie durch das ganze rumgehopse suaer geworden ist


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Eher en Milchshake (ahahaha).


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Danke Ala, mein Heizkissen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Chopi wie lange hüpfst du schon ?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (6. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Chopi wie lange hüpfst du schon ?


seeeeeehr lange


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Ich bin nicht dein Heizkissen! 

Such dir 'ne Freundin und komm wieder! x]


----------



## chopi (6. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Chopi wie lange hüpfst du schon ?


...länger als du...


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht dein Heizkissen!
> 
> Such dir 'ne Freundin und komm wieder! x]


Hab ich, aber dreifach hält besser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

ich bin allergisch gegen Chronisches hüpfen von daher hüpfe ich nie!NIE!


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Mit mir brauchst du nicht zu rechnen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht dein Heizkissen!
> 
> Such dir 'ne Freundin und komm wieder! x]




Alanium steht auf... Dreier!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  /discuss


----------



## RadioactiveMan (6. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht dein Heizkissen!
> 
> Such dir 'ne Freundin und komm wieder! x]


3er beziehung oder sowas in der art?


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Alanium steht auf... Dreier!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nie nicht ins Leben nicht, Schnuffel!


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mit mir brauchst du nicht zu rechnen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt, ich hab das Ergebnis unserer Addition schon raus...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (6. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nie nicht ins Leben nicht, Schnuffel!


also das war bestimmt etwas von den 90% schwachsinn


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Alanium sowas gab es doch schon gerade, diese böse böse Sache mit dem Leugnen.


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Ne, von den 10% wahrem Inhalt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer diese blöden Dazwischenposter!

Tante Edith meint das radioaktive Männchen.


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Alanium, ich traue niemandem, der 5 Tage blutet ohne zu sterben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nie nicht ins Leben nicht, Schnuffel!



Schnuffel?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich beiß dir gleich ins Bein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Wie? Wer blutet 5 Tage?

Jetzt hab' ich aber Angst, Schnuffel! Weißt du, ich hab' da so 'ne Hasenallergie... Immer wenn mir einer zu nahe kommt, schnellt mein Fuß unkontrolliert vor...


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Wo ist Blut?


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Da, wo du es NIE sehen wirst, D123


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

pfff das glaubts auch nur du, du naives kleines Ding =D


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Du merkst nicht einmal, dass ich komme, Schätzchen.

(> '_' )> *meuchel* (> *_* )> 
ich und hier bist du


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Du merkst nicht einmal, dass ich komme, Schätzchen!


Wir wollen gar nicht wissen, dass du kommst... ihhh, wischs aber auch wieder weg und wasch dir die Hände!


----------



## chopi (6. Mai 2008)

in dem channel sind zuviele leute
alle würfeln drum

/rnd (1000) - 1000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Fürchtet euch vor mir! (2 Leute hier wissen warum.^^)

Ganz meine Rede, Lu.


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wir wollen gar nicht wissen, dass du kommst... ihhh, wischs aber auch wieder weg und wasch dir die Hände!


Der war gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok *instant fear bei Alanium anschalt*


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Der war fies.. ich hasse solche Sprüche...

Dann verbesser ich mich und sage "Du merkst nicht einmal, dass ich erscheine".. so und jetzt seit ihr dran!


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Macht's dann "Plopp!"?


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Macht's dann "Plopp!"?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

?!?


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Der war fies.. ich hasse solche Sprüche...
> 
> Dann verbesser ich mich und sage "Du merkst nicht einmal, dass ich erscheine".. so und jetzt seit ihr dran!


Leider Leider blieb das fluschige Häschen mit seinem Mäntelchen an einem Dachnagel hängen und baumelt jetz ne runde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Leider Leider blieb das fluschige Häschen mit seinem Mäntelchen an einem Dachnagel hängen und baumelt jetz ne runde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hehe, wehrlos und noch frisch.... *muhahahaha*


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Eine Runde Mitleid für Schnuffel!


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  >  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  >  X_X


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Der arme Schnuffel wird richtig fertiggemacht.^^


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Ok Männer und jetzt setzen wir zum finalen Schlag gegen die Zeckenschleuder an! *Intriege Pläne schmied*


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Der Gipfel ist noch nicht erreicht, was wäre wenn Sodomisten unter uns wären? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Lauf, Hase, lauf!


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Lurock, du solltest nicht von dir auf andere schließen!


----------



## chopi (6. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der Gipfel ist noch nicht erreicht, was wäre wenn Sodomisten unter uns wären?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wieso konjunktiv,ich bin noch da


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der Gipfel ist noch nicht erreicht, was wäre wenn Sodomisten unter uns wären?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann gnade Gott dem Häschen wenn es Glaubig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Gläubig!

(*Hans inc.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

So schnell seid ihr mich nicht los! *vanish*... huch falsches Spiel :X

*wegrenn*


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Tja, nur wenige kennen die Elch-Story....


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

*freu* Wir haben ihn vertrieben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Lauf häschen lauf aber ich weiß wir sehen uns wieder ich an meinem Esstisch und du in meinem Schmorrtopf. So wie alle vom aussterben bedrohten Tierarten :>


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Schnappt sich Alanium, wirft sie über'n Rücken und rennt weg! Ohne Opfer gehe ich nicht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Ah ja Alanium auf wiedersehen *winke winke*


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

ICH war bis letzte Woche im Karate, mich kriegst DU nicht!

*prügel*

Ich musste gestern 2 Stunden nachsitzen, weil ich 2 Idioten zusammengeschlagen habe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (gehört zu den 10% der Wahrheit!)


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Karate ist nur sinvoll wenn man es mindestens 5-10Jahre intensiv treniert.(bittere warheit)


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

8 Jahre... passt schon.^^ Wenn ich damit gegen zwei Zehntklässler ankomme (bin Achtklässerin^^) reicht mir das voll und ganz. xD


----------



## RadioactiveMan (6. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> ICH war bis letzte Woche im Karate, mich kriegst DU nicht!
> 
> *prügel*
> 
> ...


das fällt mir schwer zu glauben es sei denn es war dein 5 jahre jüngerer bruder und dessen kindergartenfreund


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Schnuffel verabscheut Gewalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> das fällt mir schwer zu glauben es sei denn es war dein 5 jahre jüngerer bruder und dessen kindergartenfreund


Dem Strahlemann zustimm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Egal, vergessen wir das.^^

Ihr glaubt mir ja sowieso nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (6. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Egal, vergessen wir das.^^
> 
> Ihr glaubt mir ja sowieso nicht...
> 
> ...


korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Egal, vergessen wir das.^^
> 
> Ihr glaubt mir ja sowieso nicht...
> 
> ...


Geeenau.
ok zurück zu dem gewatscheuen Meuchelmörderhäschen bitte.


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Beweis es doch! Polier mir das Gehänge und nenn mich Skippy!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Edit: Liebe Mods, bitte nicht drauf achten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Beweis es doch! Polier mir das Gehänge und nenn mich Skippy!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Um die Uhrzeit müssten doch eh alle kleinen schon im Bettchen stecken und die die es nicht tun dalli dalli ins warme bettchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

So, ich bin dann mal pennen, muss morgen früh raus.^^

Nacht!


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Jo, bye Leute, Ala und ich gehn mal "pennen"!


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Schlaf schön. 
ich spame bischen viel oder ?


----------



## chopi (6. Mai 2008)

ich hab die letzten 2seiten nicht gelesen,sind mir zuviele leute im chat ._.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (6. Mai 2008)

gn8 schlaf gut

da fällt mir mal wieder ein dass ich noch lernen muss...
ich will aber nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Weg ist sie, jetzt werden die Männersachen ausgepackt!
> Wer hat Lust auf ne Runde Hello Kitty Online?


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

ICH! Hello Kitty <3


----------



## RadioactiveMan (6. Mai 2008)

Oo shiiiit is das in deutschland nich verboten


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Hat einer noch nen Betakey für Kitty ?


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> Oo shiiiit is das in deutschland nich verboten


Doch es ist indiziert und der Handel/Erwerb damit/davon ist strengstens verboten!
Aber ich hab heiße Quellen...


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

So heiß das man sich die Daumen verbrennt?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (6. Mai 2008)

sodele
bin dann mal so langsam weg
machts gut. nacht


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Viel heißer... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Ich nehme die blaue Latex-Weste.. *hooohoooohoo hohoot*


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Nur 15% ? das ist wucher ! aber ich will trotzdem die nummer =P
ok Siu die weste ich die Dame hrhrhr


----------



## RadioactiveMan (6. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich nehme die blaue Latex-Weste.. *hooohoooohoo hohoot*


siehst bestimmt auch heiß aus da drin xD

so nu bin ich wirklich weg


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Und ich die Brille!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Die Netzstrümpfe stehen mir bestimmt auch gut :X

*201*


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Dir steht alles, Siu, mein Pussybär!


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Gratulation 
oh mann ich hab sogar schon 105 ohne es gemerkt zu haben kann ich 5 poster irrgendwie löschen ?>


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Leider nicht...


----------



## Ocian (6. Mai 2008)

lu, du bist einfach nur ein spammer gibs doch zu


----------



## chopi (6. Mai 2008)

ocian,sehr sehr geile sig^^


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Nein, ich bin kein Spammer, ich spamme nur da wo es sich auch gehört!
In anderen Threads bin ich immer lieb!


----------



## Ocian (6. Mai 2008)

Du meinst du Spammst nur da wo es sich lohnt da der Post nicht geschlossen wird obwohl es OT ist? *g*


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle? Nur weil ich ein kleines bisschen aktiver bin, werd ich andauernd
angeschissen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ihr wüsstet wie das nervt...


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

xxx flamt!

/discuss


----------



## Ocian (6. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube es liegt an deiner Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Boah, Siu fällt mir in den rücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

Jop jetzt weiß ich woher Lurockseine 6.020 posts her hat ;D
Weiter so! 10  packst du noch =)


----------



## Ocian (6. Mai 2008)

Ach wenn er gut drauf ist bekommt er sogar noch 50 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man muss ihn ja auch mal anspornen *g*


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Ihr habt echt Probleme... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (6. Mai 2008)

Möchtest du welche abhaben?
Aber da muss ich dir ne warnung auf den weg mitgeben, die Nebenwirkungen sind weniger zeit zum Forendurchblättern


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

I can has Cheezburger? KTHXBYE

Was heisst das Caymen? can has? What the Heck


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Lu ich helf dir. Damit deine Post nicht als Spams auffallen tarnen wir sie als gespräch zwischen uns und so schafst du sogar 100 aber nicht heute:}


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

EINE WELTBEWEGENDE ÄNDERUNG IST EINGETRETEN!


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

http://icanhascheezburger.com/page/1/ Mehr muss man da nicht zu sagen glaube ich...meiner Meinung nahc eine der lustigsten Seiten der welt, gleich neben http://www.imba.de/ ;D


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

ich bin reich o.0 ?


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Verdammt mein erster doppelpost *siegesgebrüll*


----------



## Ocian (6. Mai 2008)

Lu es fällt aber nur mir auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Oh mein Gott ein dreifachposter wie ist sowas möglich ??


----------



## Ocian (6. Mai 2008)

Ich bin wieder lieb zu Lurock, also mach das deine Sig wieder da ist.


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Danke Sehr Caymen *g*


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

Für mich gilt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DAS ist Spam!


----------



## Ocian (6. Mai 2008)

Aber Spam schmeckt nicht, dann esse ich lieber Labskaus obwohl es schlecht ausschaut


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

Weißt du denn, aus was das besteht?^^
Manchmal will ich das garnicht so genau wissen


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Ich will auch gar nicht wissen ob es nicht doch schon einmal gegessen worden ist :X


----------



## Ocian (6. Mai 2008)

Labskaus?
Cornebeef
Gurke
Rote Beete
Stampfkartoffeln


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Die Zusammensetzung ist egal Haubtsache es macht satt!
Nebenbei fällt mir ein ich habe ein Einmachglas mit Kirschen mit dem Firmennamen *Agro* ob die damit was bezwecken wollen?
(wenn ich herausfinde wie ich hier Bildchen reinstecken kann und wie das Fotografieren funktioniert lass ich euch daran teilhaben.


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

Du hast Wiener Würste vergessen...^^
Aus was die wohl gemacht sind*kotzt*
BTW. Deshalb ess ich die auch nicht ;D sind grötenteils Fleischabfälle kleingehackt

Schnelles Edit:
Mal kurz Offtopic (falls das mäglich ist :/  )
Meine Eltern waren vor geraumer Zeit auf China-urlaub und da gabs Hühnerfüße :S   ...wie eklig^^


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Da is doch nix dran Oo


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Caymen schrieb:


> BTW. Deshalb ess ich die auch nicht ;D sind grötenteils Fleischabfälle kleingehackt


Machen Fleischabfälle satt? Ja das tuen sie! Kann man sie essen ohne Gesundheitsriesiken? Nur wenn sie frisch sind!
Ist das krank ? Ja aber nur ein bischen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Nur wenn man bestimmte Tierteile in Deutschland/Europa nicht verwendet wie in Asien oder sonst wo heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es nicht schmeckt!
Edit 1.0: Fleischabfälle sind nicht direkt auf Abfall zurückzuführen (Deutsche Sprache komische Sprache) sonder: Fleischabfälle sind Fleischreste die nicht in den öffentlichen verkauf gehen da sie nicht schön aussehen oder einfach pur nicht schmecken allso rein in die Dose damit. Sprich wollt ihr irrgend ein zerfleddertes stück Fleisch aus der Bauchgegend eines Rindes/Schweines?


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

Tja, aber ich hab mich schlaugemacht und nachgefragt:
Es schmeckt absolut widerlich, keine Ahnung wie die Asiaten das runterbekommen


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Geschmäcker sind Verschieden! Magst du Sülze ? ich denke nicht aber ich mag sie. Siehst du, der erste Unterschied :>
Mhhh Rinderzunge mit Schwarzbrot in einer Schicht Sülze mit Meerretich ~.~ ich schmelze dahin.


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

Ich hab nichts gegen Sülze =P
Haben wir Franken ja allgemein nicht...
Naja OK ich bin nicht wirklich ein großer Fan von Sülze aber biete mich gerne für Wettessen mit Geldbelohnung an =D
Geld ist immer gut (*wie Mr. Burns Hände zusammenfaltet*)


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Glaub mir ich esse alles was bei 3 nicht lebt und alles was bei 3 noch lebt. Also sagen wir es so ich bin für alles offen.(auser Exkremente oder dergleichen)
Edit: kannst ja mal Regenwürmer oder Anglermaden essen. Dann haste schon mal einen Schritt näher an meine Fressoffenheit getan =)


----------



## Deaty (6. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind Verschieden! Magst du Sülze ? ich denke nicht aber ich mag sie. Siehst du, der erste Unterschied :>
> Mhhh Rinderzunge mit Schwarzbrot in einer Schicht Sülze mit Meerretich ~.~ ich schmelze dahin.




Ich hatte eines Tages Hunger. Großen Hunger. Der Kühlschrank gab nur eine ziemlich eklige Sülze her. Und von der is mir schlecht geworden.

Seitdem ---> Keine Sülze mehr


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

An D132
(/Sarkasmus an)
Leute die so etwas tun sind mir so Suspekt wie die art Menschen, die mit ausgestopften Frettchen in Barbyklamotten Bibelszenen nachspielen und ihre Nachbarn, nachdem sie sie zerstückelt haben, in Tuperdosen geben und mit diesen Jonglieren
(/Sarkasmus aus)
Nimms nicht ernst^^
BTW: wer weiß wo ich geklaut hab kriegt nen keks


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Lidl oder Aldi :X


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

Ich meinte woher ich den Sarkasmus geklaut habe :/


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Caymen schrieb:


> An D132
> (/Sarkasmus an)
> Leute die so etwas tun sind mir so Suspekt wie die art Menschen, die mit ausgestopften Frettchen in Barbyklamotten Bibelszenen nachspielen und ihre Nachbarn, nachdem sie sie zerstückelt haben, in Tuperdosen geben und mit diesen Jonglieren
> (/Sarkasmus aus)
> ...


Es wird dich erschrecken aber ich steh auf frettchen und den rest =D


----------



## chopi (6. Mai 2008)

hmm,auch wenn ich heute den thread nicht mitverfolgt habe,sage ich euch trotzdem das ich nu ins zuweitvomrouteristanien gehe


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

Schockiert mich garnicht, hab ich fast erwartet ;D
Verrückte an die Macht!


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Naja ich bin nicht verückt ich hab nur die Falsche lebenseinstellung in die wiege gelegt bekommen =)
naja gelegentlich streiten wir uns aber wir sind miteinander glücklich und so ....


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß Caymen.. ich auch :X


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

(/Sarkasmus an)
Weißt du das ist wie mit den Kindern die "anders" sind...
Ich Zitiere mal einen bekannten Harry Potter Spoof:
Ich hab einfach nur besondere Bedürfnisse (oder so...^^)
bei dir ist das NOCH komplizierter...
Aber shick mir ruhig mal einen Finger deiner Nachbarn...hab gehört sowas macht sich gut frittiert
(/Sarkasmus aus)
...Warum bin ich eigentlich der einzige der Sarkasmus benutzt?!

Gut das ich noch ein normaler Mensch bin...
....Oh hältst du bitte eben das Glas? Mein Aquarium klingelt!


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Caymen schrieb:


> (/Sarkasmus an)
> Aber shick mir ruhig mal einen Finger deiner Nachbarn...hab gehört sowas macht sich gut frittiert
> (/Sarkasmus aus)


Wir sind allergisch auf Sarkasmus. Davon bekommen wir heißhunger
Edit : ach mist Falsche Textstelle zitiert....
Naja gute nacht ich muss jetzt pauken ~.---


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

Macht nichts ich weiß was gemeint ist...^^
Aber:
Guten Apetit und lass es dir schmecken!


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Mmmh, wer spammt denn hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (6. Mai 2008)

Oh hältst du bitte eben das Glas? Mein Aquarium klingelt!

Barlow gerade am hören?^^


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

*keks schenk*
Nein ich kenne die besten Sprüche davon komplett auswendig...^^...Filmzitate und so sind genau meine Sache
"Ich spcuk dir ins Auge und blende dich"
Siu: 1 Point
BTW. echt eine super Idee dieser Thread da wird mir bei der Mathhausuafgabe garnicht langweilig ^^


----------



## Siu (7. Mai 2008)

Die sollst du aber nicht um kurz vor 12 machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caymen (7. Mai 2008)

Dann sag du mir mal bitte was die gebrochene rationale Funktion die y=2 als Asymptote besitzt ist?!
Und das in der 8t. Klasse *grml*


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Ich geh mal zocken, bis später!


----------



## Caymen (7. Mai 2008)

BaBa


----------



## Siu (7. Mai 2008)

Caymen schrieb:


> Dann sag du mir mal bitte was die gebrochene rationale Funktion die y=2 als Asymptote besitzt ist?!
> Und das in der 8t. Klasse *grml*



Man kA... ich bin mit Mathe durch bis zum Studium^^


----------



## Ocian (7. Mai 2008)

Ich hasse alle Umfragenersteller !

Ich frage mich immer wieder warum es unbedingt mehr und mehr Umfragen sein müssen, das ist ja schon schlimmer als der Spam von Lu *g*
Sind die Umfragen ersteller vielleicht einfach nur zu faul um die Suchfuntion zu benutzen oder merken sie gselbst gar nicht dass sie sich einfach nur lächerlich machen und ins aus katapultieren?

Das sollten wir mal durchdiskutieren hier, aber ohne Umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (7. Mai 2008)

*DING* 2 Uhr Nachts

Gute Nacht meine Lieben

/mp3anmach Die Ärzte - Nichts in der Welt


----------



## D132 (7. Mai 2008)

Hiermit eröffne ich die Rückkehr der Nachtschwärmer, auf das ihr zu mir kommt ihr kleinen Krabbler!


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Krabbeln tu' ich nicht, aber reingucken mach' ich wohl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend allerseits!


----------



## Milivoje (7. Mai 2008)

nabend


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. Mai 2008)

nabend, wie gehts?


----------



## Siu (7. Mai 2008)

llolo. Der Spam geht in die zweite Runde wuhuhuh


----------



## D132 (7. Mai 2008)

Ok ich wünsch euch eine gute Unterhaltung, ich muss fix meine Praktikumsmappe überarbeiten, dann bin ich wieder da!!!


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Namd ihr Coca-Cola-Light-Flaschenetikettbedruckfarben!


----------



## D132 (7. Mai 2008)

Helft mir, ich bin zu faul den Rechner zu wechseln ~.~


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Das ist nicht gut, D123! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cool, ich bin eine Coca-Cola-Light-Flaschenetikettbedruckfarbe! *freu* *freu* *freu* Aber ich will die Farbe Schwarz sein! xD


----------



## Siu (7. Mai 2008)

Wechseln.. es heisst wechseln.. ich legge hir ser vil werd auv rächdshraibunk


----------



## D132 (7. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß aber ich bin so faul gerade :>
Edit jaja wechseln halt *Hält die Luft an*


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

moin


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber ich bin so faul gerade :>
> Edit jaja wechseln halt *Hält die Luft an*


omg faulheit in einer neuen dimension^^

moin riesentrolli


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Cool, ich bin eine Coca-Cola-Light-Flaschenetikettbedruckfarbe! *freu* *freu* *freu* Aber ich will die Farbe Schwarz sein! xD


Weschen mir...


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo, mein allerliebster Troll!

Was soll das heißen, Lu?


----------



## D132 (7. Mai 2008)

Manchmal binn ich so faul, da wunder ich mich, dass meine Beine unter der Last meiner Faulheit noch nicht gebrochen sind!


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was soll das heißen, Lu?


"Wegen mir..." heißt das... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Achsoooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (7. Mai 2008)

Naja ok aber jetz bin ich echt weg. Bis so in 2-3 Stunden oder so !


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Viel Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (7. Mai 2008)

Jooo cya!


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Ich hab' Schnuffel noch gar nicht Schnuffel genannt!

SCHNUFFEL!!!!111einself




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. Mai 2008)

isch bin a mol grad was fresse hea

machs ma guat alda babsack


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Bye, Dude!


----------



## Siu (7. Mai 2008)

Alanium spammt ma wieder
Reported /discuss


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Ganz ruhig, Siu! Die Männer in Kitteln kommen bald!


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich hab' Schnuffel noch gar nicht Schnuffel genannt!
> 
> SCHNUFFEL!!!!111einself
> 
> ...


gehts um mich???


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Ich? Spammen? Niemals!

x]

Nein, trolli, um den Hasen mit dem Namen Siu.^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. Mai 2008)

das ist schnuffel 
*kotz*


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Baah, unterlasse das posten von solchen Dingen bitte!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. Mai 2008)

das ist nur so das ich bei schnuffel immer an den scheiß denken muss und das möchte ich gerne vermeiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Der kuschelt mit seinem Abendessen! Wie kannibalistisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich kannte den schon, deswegen nenn' ich Siu ja auch so. xD


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Rofl, Ala!


----------



## Siu (7. Mai 2008)

Hi Schätzchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles fit heute gelaufen ?


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hi Schätzchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Klar, Süßer!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. Mai 2008)

kannibalistisch wäre wenn er einen anderen seiner art essen würde was ich egentlich garnich schlecht fände


----------



## Siu (7. Mai 2008)

Ich meinte nicht dich Lurock...ekelhaft bist du.. echt :X


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Ja ne is' kla', RadioactiveMan!


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht dich Lurock...ekelhaft bist du.. echt :X





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

echt mal lurock. das is mein süßer siu


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Wetten, dass er mich meinte?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wetten, dass er mich meinte?^^


niemals!!!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. Mai 2008)

nein miiiihiiich!


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

oÔ Der Kampf um Schnuffel ist eröffnet! xD


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Iiiihhhhrr saaaiiiid sssssssssoooooooooooo fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeessssss! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milivoje (7. Mai 2008)

der erste tag ohne wow und schon vermisse ich die gold-spammer......


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Soll das eine Anspielung auf gewisse Leute sein, Lu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

hi friend!!!


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Soll das eine Anspielung auf gewisse Leute sein, Lu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, ehrlich nicht!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. Mai 2008)

nabend

jaja die guten alten goldspammer die konnte man immer so schön beleidigen


----------



## Villano (7. Mai 2008)

einen wunderschönen guten abend^^


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, ehrlich nicht!


Dann lassen wir das nochmal durchgehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Villano ist da, traritrara!


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dann lassen wir das nochmal durchgehen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mmmh, andererseits, wenn ich sage, dass das eine Anspielung war, bestrafst du mich dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Villano ist da, traritrara!


du kennst nicht zufällig "roy black" von wizo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Sollte ich das?


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Sollte ich das?


Ich hätte nichts dagegen... *lieb guck*

Edit: Ach das war auch trolli bezogen, dann vergiss es...


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, andererseits, wenn ich sage, dass das eine Anspielung war, bestrafst du mich dann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kommt drauf an, was für eine Bestrafung du meinst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich hätte nichts dagegen... *lieb guck*



Ich meinte trolli...


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was für eine Bestrafung du meinst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das hier detaillieren darf...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



etwa in der art


----------



## Villano (7. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du kennst nicht zufällig "roy black" von wizo?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich kenns xD


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

oÔ Nur weil meine Kleidergröße S-M ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich sowas mache! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Sollte ich das?


sowieso
deine antwort erinnerte mich nur grad an den song "roy black ist tot  jetzt kann er nicht mehr singen tralalie tralala" xD


----------



## Siu (7. Mai 2008)

Ach.. ich dachte du hättest Kleidergröße 00.


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

?!?


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> oÔ Nur weil meine Kleidergröße S-M ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich sowas mache!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das hat sich gestern Abend aber noch anders angehört...


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sowieso
> deine antwort erinnerte mich nur grad an den song "roy black ist tot  jetzt kann er nicht mehr singen tralalie tralala" xD


Hehe, hab's mir grad reingezogen, geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (7. Mai 2008)

Kleidergröße 0 ist noch unter XXS.. stell dir vor ein Kind trägt Kleidung. Diese wird verlängert und dann tragen dies junge Damen, die ca. 21 Kg auf 1.75m wiegen.


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Ich wieg aber mehr!


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Kleidergröße 0 ist noch unter XXS.. stell dir vor ein Kind trägt Kleidung. Diese wird verlängert und dann tragen dies junge Damen, die ca. 21 Kg auf 1.75m wiegen.


Glaub mir, das gibt es und sieht ekelhaft aus!


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich wieg aber mehr!


21kg + A HUGE LOAD??^^


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Das hab ich auch schon gesehn, Lu...^^


----------



## Milivoje (7. Mai 2008)

hat man es als frau eigentlich arg schwer in nem mmorpgflhdg? also ich persönlich halte sexuelle belästigung ja für ein kavaliersdelikt, aber das niveau z.b. bei wow ist ja echt mal dramatisch. da laufe ich mit meiner troll (!!) twink-schamanin durch oggrimar und werde mit folgender unfassbaren stilblüte angeflüstert:"ey, geile dinger... lasss ma icq...."


----------



## Siu (7. Mai 2008)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find ich gut.. Oo - Hätte mitgespielt


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Milivoje schrieb:


> hat man es als frau eigentlich arg schwer in nem mmorpgflhdg? also ich persönlich halte sexuelle belästigung ja für ein kavaliersdelikt, aber das niveau z.b. bei wow ist ja echt mal dramatisch. da laufe ich mit meiner troll (!!) twink-schamanin durch oggrimar und werde mit folgender unfassbaren stilblüte angeflüstert:"ey, geile dinger... lasss ma icq...."


Freu dich doch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

Milivoje schrieb:


> hat man es als frau eigentlich arg schwer in nem mmorpgflhdg? also ich persönlich halte sexuelle belästigung ja für ein kavaliersdelikt, aber das niveau z.b. bei wow ist ja echt mal dramatisch. da laufe ich mit meiner troll (!!) twink-schamanin durch oggrimar und werde mit folgender unfassbaren stilblüte angeflüstert:"ey, geile dinger... lasss ma icq...."


rofl. also ich hab das gefühl, dass die meisten spieler bei nem female char (muss ja noch nich ma ne frau am rechner sitzen) iwie netter sind als bei nem male


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Och es geht, Milivoje. Ich hab' bisher nur bei meiner Blutelfe ein Angebot bekommen: "5g, wenn du dich für mich ausziehst!" 

XD

Aber sonst immer ganz okay, weil ich lieber männliche Chars spiele.^^ Nur im TS ist es dann immer lustig: "Du bist ein Mädchen?"

Und man wird immer ganz anders behandelt, wenn's "rauskommt". xD


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> rofl. alos ich hab das gefühl, dass die meisten spieler bei nem female char (muss ja noch noch ma ne frau am rechner sitzen) iwie netter sind als bei nem male


Tja, 43-jährige Schwerstarbeiter aus der Stahlindustrie die wegen einem Betriebsunfall arbeitlos sind, gerne rosa Hemden tragen und Lippenstift lieben, sind wohl etwas gefühlsvoller, aber wehe du bückst dich, dann gnade dir Gott!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> rofl. alos ich hab das gefühl, dass die meisten spieler bei nem female char (muss ja noch noch ma ne frau am rechner sitzen) iwie netter sind als bei nem male


ja das gefühl hab ich auch


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tja, 43-jährige Schwerstarbeiter aus der Stahlindustrie die wegen einem Betriebsunfall arbeitlos sind, gerne rosa Hemden tragen und Lippenstift lieben, sind wohl etwas gefühlsvoller, aber wehe du bückst dich, dann gnade dir Gott!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (7. Mai 2008)

ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Mit meiner Llena werde ich um einiges netter behandelt als wenn ich mit Zenit unterwegs bin... kA was da los ist. Aber immer wieder toll, wenn man dann ins TS  geht... und der Schock sitzt dann verdammt tief bei den gegenüber


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Hab' ich auch schon erlebt.^^


----------



## Milivoje (7. Mai 2008)

im TS spreche extra hoch^^.....


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Brauch' ich nicht.^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. Mai 2008)

naja ich denke mal jeder zweite weibliche char mind. wir nicht von ner frau gespielt


----------



## Siu (7. Mai 2008)

Ala bringt die Spiegel zum bersten :X


----------



## chopi (7. Mai 2008)

ich betrete den thread mit den worten

[21:56]	<Chopi>	ich merkte wie meine morgige latein arbeit ausgehn wird,als ich mein buch mit den worten "ach ich weis doch eh nichts" zumachte


----------



## Milivoje (7. Mai 2008)

na ja, wie im echten leben, gelle ronaldo?


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Das denke ich auch... Wobei die Frauen in WoW gar net so toll aussehen.^^


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Stimmt!


----------



## chopi (7. Mai 2008)

worum gehts grad?


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch... Wobei die Frauen in WoW gar net so toll aussehen.^^


female dwarfs *schüttel*


----------



## the Huntress (7. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> naja ich denke mal jeder zweite weibliche char mind. wir nicht von ner frau gespielt



Tatsächlich spielen mehr Frauen MMORPGs, als man denkt. Da wär ich mir mal nicht so sicher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich schaue grade Giga Games, davor kam 360 aber leider ohne den guten Colin der hat Urlaub. -.-


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> female dwarfs *schüttel*


Was schüttelst du denn da?


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was schüttelst du denn da?


das was du mir grad hingehalten hast


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich betrete den thread mit den worten
> 
> [21:56]	<Chopi>	ich merkte wie meine morgige latein arbeit ausgehn wird,als ich mein buch mit den worten "ach ich weis doch eh nichts" zumachte


O.o mein beileid latein suckt
ich mach mein lateinbuch garnich erst auf^^


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das was du mir grad hingehalten hast


Gut, wollte nur richtig stellen, dass das auch deine Hände sind...


----------



## chopi (7. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gut, wollte nur richtig stellen, dass das auch deine Hände sind...


ich steh grad aufm schlauch >.>


----------



## the Huntress (7. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> O.o mein beileid latein suckt
> ich mach mein lateinbuch garnich erst auf^^



Latein zu wählen war der schlimmste Fehler meines Lebens! Grammatik hab ich einigermaßen drauf, aber die vielen Vokabeln...da kann man nur verzweifeln.^^ Englisch ist da besser, da man da mehr spricht und sowieso überall mal was Englisches aufschnappt. Latein ist genauso tot wie die alten Römer und zurzeit fängt es an mich zu töten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber hey, jetzt tu ich ja einen auf Emo!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Morgen bekomm ich RL-Besuch aus WoW, ne alte Gildenkollegin. Trefft ihr euch auch oft mit ein paar Leuten die ihr in WoW etc. kennengelernt habt?


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

wenn chopi aufhört auf meinem riesen schlauch zu stehen bin ich ma weqq. baba


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. Mai 2008)

bye machs gut


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Ciao trolli


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. Mai 2008)

buah ich penn hier gleich ein
bin mal weg bevors zu spät ist
ciao


----------



## Siu (7. Mai 2008)

"Morgen bekomm ich RL-Besuch aus WoW, ne alte Gildenkollegin. Trefft ihr euch auch oft mit ein paar Leuten die ihr in WoW etc. kennengelernt habt?"

Nein. Weil die meisten einfach zu weit weg wohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Wir sind in unserer Gilde quer über Dt. verstreut.


----------



## the Huntress (7. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> "Morgen bekomm ich RL-Besuch aus WoW, ne alte Gildenkollegin. Trefft ihr euch auch oft mit ein paar Leuten die ihr in WoW etc. kennengelernt habt?"
> 
> Nein. Weil die meisten einfach zu weit weg wohnen
> 
> ...



Ach ich sehe da kaum ein Problem. Meine Gildenkollegin kommt aus Österreich, wie die meisten in meiner Gilde. Gott das kann manchmal echt doof sein im TS. Die sprechen kaum freiwillig Hochdeutsch, aber man gewöhnt sich dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (7. Mai 2008)

lalalalala :>


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

SPAMMERIN!


----------



## Sweny (7. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> SPAMMERIN!


:X

Naja bin mal weiter Mangas lesen *-^.^-*
viel spaß euch allen noch und gute nachti :-*


----------



## humanflower (7. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend an alle!


----------



## Siu (7. Mai 2008)

Übertreib es ma nicht Sweny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (7. Mai 2008)

@ Lurock
Die neue Signatur is nich wirklich das wahre....


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Kennt ihr das?

"Warum Frauen keine netten Kerle lieben:

Wie viele verzweifelte Männer gibt es da draußen, die sich selbst als nett,
verständnisvoll und zärtlich einstufen und trotzdem Sonntagabend alleine vor dem Fernseher sitzen
und ihrem Vorbild Kai Pflaume (ein augenscheinlich netter, verständnisvoller aber auch ein Frauentyp) die Frage ihres Lebens stellen: "Warum will mich keine Frau?"?
Bevor ich das beantworte, definieren wir mal die typische Merkmale eines Mr. Nice Guy.
Nur damit sich auch die Männer wiedererkennen, die sich morgens in grenzenloser Selbstleugnung mit einem Poster von Sylvester Stallone vor dem Badezimmerspiegel rasieren.
Du hast in deinem Freundeskreis Unmengen von hübschen, intelligenten Frauen, von denen du mindestens eine irgendwann einmal begehrt hast.
Jede dieser Frauen hat dein Geständnis folgendermaßen quittiert: "Du bist echt ein netter Kerl und ich habe Dich wahnsinnig gern, aber nur als Freund".
Und weil du so ein echt netter Kerl bist... hast du dich der Bitte "Lass uns doch weiterhin Freunde bleiben, ja?" gebeugt,
statt der Schlampe dir gegenüber zu sagen, dass sie für dieses Kompliment wenigstens einmal die Beine breit machen könnte.
Zum Beispiel so, wie sie es für ihren monatlich wechselnden Idioten von Freund tut, der sie mindestens zweimal die Woche verprügelt
und außerdem mit ihrer besten Freundin fremdgeht. Woher du das weißt? Du bist schließlich ihre Telefonseelsorge.
Deine Nummer ist bei deiner Freundin ganz oben auf den Schnellwahltasten ihres Telefons gespeichert. Natürlich unter "Oma" oder "Tanja", denn die südländischen Macker,
mit denen sie derzeit herumhängt, sind rasend eifersüchtig. Meistens ruft sie nachts um 3 an, wenn das Veilchen gerade frisch blüht
und sie ungeachtet dessen noch vor 5 Minuten Versöhnungs-Sex mit ihm hatte. In schöner Regelmäßigkeit stößt sie dir mit "Wenn er doch nur ein bisschen so wäre wie Du!"
die verrostete Nagelfeile tiefer ins Herz, während sie dir dein C&A-Hemd mit wasser- und waschmittelfester Wimperntusche verschmiert. Ein bisschen so wie du?
Mädel, hier sitzen die vollen 100% von mir, warum bekommst du das nicht in deinen dummen Schädel? Trotzdem wartest du, denn du bist dir ganz sicher,
dass sie irgendwann dieses muskelbepackte Wanzenhirn abschießen und merken wird, dass DU der Richtige bist. Ja, und die Zeit gibt dir in einem Punkt recht:
eines Tages steht sie vor deiner Tür und heult, bis sich dein Laminatboden wellt. Er ist weg, durchgebrannt, ein Arsch der nur mit seinem Schwanz denken kann
und du hättest ja so recht gehabt und überhaupt. Du bist sozusagen seit Jahren bereit zur Übernahme und krempelst schon die Ärmel hoch, da sagt sie plötzlich:
"Du, dein Freund, der Sebastian.. ist der eigentlich noch solo?". Und in genau dem Moment wünscht du dir die Hexenverbrennung zurück.
Aber weil du ein echt netter Kerl bist.... ...bist du ihr Trauzeuge, wenn sie nächste Woche Sebastian heiratet. Deine Exfreundinnen, die sich für kurze Zeit in einem Anfall von Verwirrung
in dein Leben verirrt haben, reden ausnahmslos nur Gutes über dich. Und zwar, dass du zärtlich, verständnisvoll und ein guter Zuhörer bist und immer für sie da warst, wenn sie dich brauchten. Und dass du natürlich der beste Partner bist, den eine Frau sich wünschen kann. Doch den Satz "Du bist mein bester Kumpel und der einzige, der mich wirklich versteht!"
hast du so oft gehört, dass du inzwischen das Copyright darauf haben müsstest. Auf die Frage, warum sie dich dann verlassen haben, sagen sie, dass sie es selbst nicht wissen und es wahrscheinlich irgendwann bereuen werden... Alle Welt denkt jetzt, dass du eine riesengroße Niete im Bett bist. Du bereust, dass du in eurer Beziehung deine
Sado-Maso-Fesselphantasien aus Rücksichtsnahme nicht ausgelebt hast. Aber weil du ein echt netter Kerl bist... bist du auch nach der Trennung noch zärtlich,
verständnisvoll, ein guter Zuhörer und immer für sie da (Es sei denn, sie pisst dich echt an, dann nervst du sie bis sie dich hasst und endlich in Ruhe lässt).
In der Disco führst du oft lange und ernste Gespräche mit Frauen. Du hast Ihnen nach einer hitzigen Tanzphase ein Glas Wasser gereicht und Ihnen Komplimente
über ihre Ausstrahlung und ihre Ohrringe gemacht. Jede ist beeindruckt von deiner Intelligenz, deinem Wissen, deinem Humor und deiner zurückhaltenden Art.
Sie freut sich über dein Interesse an dem was sie tut und was sie bewegt. Alle anderen Männer, die sie sonst ansprechen würden, seien nämlich nur auf das Eine aus.
Wenige Minuten später verlässt sie mit dem dubios aussehenden Typen, der eure Unterhaltung mit den Worten "Du hast einen geilen Arsch! Kommst Du noch mit zu mir?"
unterbrochen hat, die Disco. Aber weil du ein echt netter Kerl bist... fährst du ihr hinterher und wartest vor dem baufälligen Plattenbau in einer Gegend,
in der du nicht einmal einer 80jährigen Nonne über den Weg trauen würdest, dass sie wieder heraus kommt.
Im Morgengrauen verlässt sie mit verheultem Gesicht und zerrissenen Klamotten panikartig das Gebäude. Du fährst das zitternde Häufchen Elend nachhause und sie verspricht dankbar,
sich bei dir zu melden. Ca. 10 km Rückweg vergehen, bis dir klar wird, dass ihr eure Telefonnummern gar nicht ausgetauscht habt. Du hast dich wiedererkannt?
Du sitzt vor dem Bildschirm und rufst seit 10 Minuten "Ja, genau! Aber WARUM ist das so?"?

Grund 1: Jemand, der einer Frau zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit so gut zuhören kann wie du, ist selten. Und das ist dein Todesurteil, denn um es mal mit den Worten einer Bulemikerin auszudrücken: "Ich esse nie dort wo ich kotze".
Das heißt für Dich, dass sie zwar gerne ihre Sorgen bei dir ablädt, sich ihren Spaß aber woanders und nicht bei dir - ihrer seelischen Müllhalde - holen wird.

Grund 2: Nette Männer sind langweilig. Sie verbreiten nicht dieses prickelnde Versprechen eines aufregenden Marlboro-Man-mit-Drei-Tage-Bart- Abenteuers. Frauen sind Pferdeflüsterinnen; sie wollen wilde Hengste zähmen und nicht auf dem Pony-Karussel reiten.

Grund 3: Frauen wissen nicht, was sie wollen und sind dankbar, wenn ihnen jemand die Entscheidung abnimmt. Männer wie du, die Ihnen alle Wege offen lassen und ihnen signalisieren "Es wird so ausgehen, wie du es magst, ich werde all das tun was du sagst, ich werde da sein, wenn du nach mir fragst" werden leider auch irgendwann fragen müssen
"Äh...Wo willst du hin?" wenn ihre Angebetete mit dem Kerl abzieht, der ihr sagt "Du willst mit mir ins Bett, gib es zu!".

Grund 4: Wohl der entscheidende Faktor ist die Tatsache, dass irgendwo in dem großen Buch der menschlichen Geschichte verankert ist, dass nette Männer nicht mit netten Frauen zusammen kommen dürfen. Anscheinend ist das ein physikalisches und psychisches Polaritätsproblem, vergleichbar wie bei einem Magneten.
(+) und (+) stoßen sich nun mal ab.

Was bedeutet das also für dich?
Werde ein rücksichtsloses Arschloch, dem die Gefühle einer Frau völlig an den Sackhaaren vorbeigehen!
Aber weil du ja ein echt netter Kerl bist... wirst du weiterhin deiner Linie treu bleiben und darauf hoffen, dass sich irgendwann die physikalischen Gesetze ändern"


Ich kenn es... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (7. Mai 2008)

Oft genug passiert ja


----------



## Siu (7. Mai 2008)

2 long.. didn't read..


----------



## chopi (7. Mai 2008)

sweeny,was liestn grad?

lurock,ist mir zu lang


----------



## Sweny (7. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sweeny,was liestn grad?
> 
> lurock,ist mir zu lang



noch keine ahnung, werde mir erstmal einen aussuchen lese auf englisch online mangas, wenn ich wieder geld habe kaufe ich mir welche auf deutsch (da es was ganz anderes ist sie selber in den händen zu halten oder auf dem bildschrim zu lesen)


----------



## chopi (7. Mai 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> noch keine ahnung, werde mir erstmal einen aussuchen lese auf englisch online mangas, wenn ich wieder geld habe kaufe ich mir welche auf deutsch (da es was ganz anderes ist sie selber in den händen zu halten oder auf dem bildschrim zu lesen)


ich hab mal versucht nen band von deathnote (den 2) am pc zu lesen...keine einzige seite so geschafft


----------



## Shadlight (7. Mai 2008)

hmm kennt ihr das? LOL omg er hat rofl gesagt!


----------



## Siu (7. Mai 2008)

Ihr seid alle unwürdig..

*huuunger*


----------



## chopi (7. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle unwürdig..
> 
> *huuunger*


damit währen wir wieder bei der diskusion über variablenrechnungen


----------



## chopi (7. Mai 2008)

so ich geh dann mal ins bett,gn8 ihr spam00rs


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Ich schließe mich chopi an, Ciao!


----------



## Siu (7. Mai 2008)

BYe Euch beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Sooo ich bin wieder da, nach schweißtreibender Arbeit an meinem Mäppchen
Edit: noch wer da?
Edit2: och man ich bin ganz allein hier, dass is öde komm doch mal jemand vorbei 8{
Edit3: ok wir haben 0:30 es scheint sich keiner bei mir zu melden dann geh ich wohl schlafen. Wünsche allen eine angenehme Nachtruhe.


----------



## Sin (8. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Sooo ich bin wieder da, nach schweißtreibender Arbeit an meinem Mäppchen
> Edit: noch wer da?
> Edit2: och man ich bin ganz allein hier, dass is öde komm doch mal jemand vorbei 8{
> Edit3: ok wir haben 0:30 es scheint sich keiner bei mir zu melden dann geh ich wohl schlafen. Wünsche allen eine angenehme Nachtruhe.



0:30 Uhr ist doch früher Mittag, da geht doch keine Sau pennen ^^


----------



## Siu (8. Mai 2008)

Hab gerade Dr. House geschaut sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin aber jetzt auch off. Morgen letzte Abiturprüfung *kotz* dann endlich frei.


----------



## Ematra (8. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Bin aber jetzt auch off. Morgen letzte Abiturprüfung *kotz* dann endlich frei.




Viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung. Aber mit dem Maß der Freiheit nach dem Abitur ist das so eine Sache. Naja, wirst Du dann ja bald selber merken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Erwachet in finsterer Dunkelheit meine kleinen Krabbler!
(Naja wenn man im Sommer von Dunkelheit ausgehen kann um diese Uhrzeit)


----------



## Siu (8. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

moinmoin liebe mausfans


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

Namd

Siu, wie lief die Prüfung?


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

mein Lieblingskillerschattenkuschelwuschelkillerwillermeuchelmorderhäschen! =P
Edit:ja erzähl !


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

ich werde euch alle vernichten


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich brauche mehr informationen über euch.redet!


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Siu macht den Anfang und hallöchen an die sprechende Tüte. Wir sehen uns glaube ich zum ersten Mal.


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Siu macht den Anfang und hallöchen an die sprechende Tüte. Wir sehen uns glaube ich zum ersten Mal.


das sieht mir viel mehr nach einem monat aus...ausser buffed hat die amischreibweise^^

//du !"§$%&/()=)(&%$ editierer >.<


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Siu macht den Anfang und hallöchen an die sprechende Tüte. Wir sehen uns glaube ich zum ersten Mal.


sehen?^^


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

jo is mir irrgendwie eine Verwechslung unterlaufen mit nem Zahlendreher habs deswegen wieder entfernt =D
Edit:Ich liebe Editieren!
Edit2: Ja ich seh sein Avatar =}


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

1. Guten Abend allerseits!
2. Siu ist 18/19?! OMG, ich hab'd dich älter eingeschätzt.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Mai 2008)

DON'T CALL IT SCHNIZEL!!!!!!EINS ELF


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Trolli, ich bin beleidigt! Wieso bissu net im icq?^^


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> DON'T CALL IT SCHNIZEL!!!!!!EINS ELF


you are a schnitzel!
(nach der melodie von you are a pirate)


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Mai 2008)

guckstu bin ich doch^^


----------



## Siu (8. Mai 2008)

Ganz gut Lurock.. Zwar nur 5 Punkte, aber wird ja mal 4 genommen + meine 11 Punkte vom Zeugnis.. 31 Punkte somit. Reicht also locker =)

Hu Schnuffel =D - Ich bin 20 ^^


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Schnuffel, ich dachte du bist 21+ Jahre alt, bzw. schon längst außer Schule raus. Ich bin schockiert! xD

Tante Edith vermutet einer logischen Rechnung nach, dass du entweder einmal sitzen geblieben bist oder in der Vorschule warst! Ist das korrekt?


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Schnuffel, ich dachte du bist 21+ Jahre alt, bzw. schon längst außer Schule raus. Ich bin schockiert! xD


dich haben am anfang auch alle auf 16/17 geshätzt^^


----------



## Siu (8. Mai 2008)

*hust*
Ich durfte einmal wiederholen :/ Wegen 1 fehlendem Punkt im Abitur. Aber dieses Jahr bin ich zuversichtlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ganz gut Lurock.. Zwar nur 5 Punkte, aber wird ja mal 4 genommen + meine 11 Punkte vom Zeugnis.. 31 Punkte somit. Reicht also locker =)
> 
> Hu Schnuffel =D - Ich bin 20 ^^



Entschuldige aber, mein kleines vernachläsigtes Gehirn kommt da nicht mit. Erkläre mal genauer was da abläuft.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Entschuldige aber, mein kleines vernachläsigtes Gehirn kommt da nicht mit. Erkläre mal genauer was da abläuft.


mir auch


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> you are a schnitzel!
> (nach der melodie von you are a pirate)


aaaah ohrwurm
arschloch -.-

YOU ARE A SCHNITZEL xD


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> mir auch


also:
wenn sich mama,papa und onkel dieter gaaaanz doll liebhaben...
aso,ihr meintet siu,sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> aaaah ohrwurm
> arschloch -.-
> 
> YOU ARE A SCHNITZEL xD


no problem junger padawan


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> dich haben am anfang auch alle auf 16/17 geshätzt^^



Achja, stimmt.^^ Das hat mich auch schockiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

da würd mich mal interessieren für wie alt ihr mich einschätzt


----------



## Siu (8. Mai 2008)

Also man hat beim Abitur 3 Blöcke. Der erste setzt sich aus den 22 Grundkursen und den Prüfungskursen zusammen. Der zweite Block aus den Leistungskursen, d.h. Kurse auf erhöhtem Leistungsniveau. Der dritte Block setzt sich aus den 4 Noten des letzten Halbjahres, also 13. Klasse 2tes Halbjahr, und den Noten von der Abiturprüfung zusammen, wobei die Noten des letzten Halbjahres *4 genommen werden.

Die 2 Leistungskurse und der eine Prüfungskurs werden im Abitur 2x 6 Stündig und 1x 4 Stündig geschrieben. Der letzte Prüfungskurs ist mündlich und geht 20 Minuten.

Ist allerdings schon wieder alles in 2008 umgemodelt. Da hat man jetzt 2 Leistungskurse, 2 Prüfungskurse und 1 mündliches und alles wird *3 genommen.


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Alanium ist eine alte alte Frau, älter als Mr. C. Montgommery Burns
*sich kichernd in die Ecke schmeiß*


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Wir wissen ja nicht mal, wie du aussiehst, RadioactiveMan!

Aber wenn du schon so fragst... 13? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorsicht, D123, du lebst gefährlich!


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> da würd mich mal interessieren für wie alt ihr mich einschätzt


keine ahnung,steht auf deiner mybuffed seite nicht....auf der ist reingarnichts!!!!drölf


----------



## Siu (8. Mai 2008)

Radio ist 16 oder 17.. hatte er mal im IRC gesagt.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Also man hat beim Abitur 3 Blöcke. Der erste setzt sich aus den 22 Grundkursen und den Prüfungskursen zusammen. Der zweite Block aus den Leistungskursen, d.h. Kurse auf erhöhtem Leistungsniveau. Der dritte Block setzt sich aus den 4 Noten des letzten Halbjahres, also 13. Klasse 2tes Halbjahr, und den Noten von der Abiturprüfung zusammen, wobei die Noten des letzten Halbjahres *4 genommen werden.
> 
> Die 2 Leistungskurse und der eine Prüfungskurs werden im Abitur 2x 6 Stündig und 1x 4 Stündig geschrieben. Der letzte Prüfungskurs ist mündlich und geht 20 Minuten.
> 
> Ist allerdings schon wieder alles in 2008 umgemodelt. Da hat man jetzt 2 Leistungskurse, 2 Prüfungskurse und 1 mündliches und alles wird *3 genommen.


du vergisst , dass man auch nur noch so verkackte profile wählen darf -.-


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Alanium ist eine alte alte Frau, älter als Mr. C. Montgommery Burns
> *sich kichernd in die Ecke schmeiß*


das muss man sich mal bildlich vorstllen :O


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Also man hat beim Abitur 3 Blöcke. Der erste setzt sich aus den 22 Grundkursen und den Prüfungskursen zusammen. Der zweite Block aus den Leistungskursen, d.h. Kurse auf erhöhtem Leistungsniveau. Der dritte Block setzt sich aus den 4 Noten des letzten Halbjahres, also 13. Klasse 2tes Halbjahr, und den Noten von der Abiturprüfung zusammen, wobei die Noten des letzten Halbjahres *4 genommen werden.
> 
> Die 2 Leistungskurse und der eine Prüfungskurs werden im Abitur 2x 6 Stündig und 1x 4 Stündig geschrieben. Der letzte Prüfungskurs ist mündlich und geht 20 Minuten.
> 
> Ist allerdings schon wieder alles in 2008 umgemodelt. Da hat man jetzt 2 Leistungskurse, 2 Prüfungskurse und 1 mündliches und alles wird *3 genommen.



Ahhh ok wenn es soweit ist versteh ich es sicher auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> keine ahnung,steht auf deiner mybuffed seite nicht....auf der ist reingarnichts!!!!drölf


das wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Siu schrieb:


> Radio ist 16 oder 17.. hatte er mal im IRC gesagt.


ja 16 :/


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Mai 2008)

tzz das ganz inet is nur voll mit kleinen kindern^^


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Okay, dann lag ich ja etwas daneben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> tzz das ganz inet is nur voll mit kleinen kindern^^


hmpf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Och man ich muss noch so viel machen heute Nacht:
Eine zweite Praktikumsmappe für Deutsch anfertigen,
Ein ganzes Arbeitsblatt voll mit Mathe (ok nur Kreisberechnung aber Mathe!),
und noch Eine übersetzung aus  dem Englischen ins Deutsche...
ach und noch eine 2 Seitenlange Kurzgeschichte für Deutsch (jaaa 2 Seiten für eine KURZGESCHICHTE!!einseinself1111!)


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Och man ich muss noch so viel machen heute Nacht:
> Eine zweite Praktikumsmappe für Deutsch anfertigen,
> Ein ganzes Arbeitsblatt voll mit Mathe (ok nur Kreisberechnung aber Mathe!),
> und noch Eine übersetzung aus  dem Englisch ins Deutsche...


mein beleid ich muss nur latein machen


----------



## Siu (8. Mai 2008)

Du sollst das übern Tag machen und nicht Nachts -.-"


----------



## Incontemtio (8. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> mein beleid ich muss nur latein machen


Was musst du übersetzten?


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Da ist noch mehr hinzugekommen was ich vergessen hatte.


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Dazu gibt es nur eine Antwort! 

HAHA!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Was musst du übersetzten?


hi so ne seltsame lektion in unserem buch


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Nabend Incontemio.


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Naja aber vor 22:20 werdet ihr mich nicht los muhahaha.
Edit: Ein hallo auch von meiner Seite


----------



## Siu (8. Mai 2008)

Fuck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*dreht die Zeit vor*


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Nana Funkuhr!


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Mai 2008)

was ich für latein machen muss:
- brief sparchlich stilistisch untersuchen. auf verbindung von heiterem spiel und ernstgemeinter kritik achten
- von dem brief zu einer kritischen untersuchung der essgewohnheiten und bevorzugetn unterhaltungsformen unserer zeit anregen lassen


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Gut, dass ich kein Latein habe. xD

Denn: 


> Ich kann französisch! Und die Sprache sprechen kann ich auch!


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Jo ich muss mich auch nicht damit rumschlagen. Aber ab der 11 Klasse Italienisch. (leider)
Edit:Igit Französich ersticke an deinem Baguette du elender Franzose!


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich kein Latein habe. xD
> 
> Denn:


lass ma treffen
einfach nur so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Nö.^^

(an beide!)


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

nach der 11ten kommt latein glei mal weg!


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Nimms nicht tragisch, aber wir treffen uns auch nicht. Das sei vorab schonmal gesagt!


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

ich hab ner tussi ausser klasse heute auffer bushaltestelle ihren basketball weggenommen (UND AUCH ZURÜCKGEGEBEN) aus reiner langeweile,auf bus halten halt^^.und was nu? IHR SCHEISSVATER RUFT AN! UM DIE UHRZEIT oO


----------



## Siu (8. Mai 2008)

Ala machts französisch :X


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich hab ner tussi ausser klasse heute auffer bushaltestelle ihren basketball weggenommen (UND AUCH ZURÜCKGEGEBEN) aus reiner langeweile,auf bus halten halt^^.und was nu? IHR SCHEISSVATER RUFT AN! UM DIE UHRZEIT oO


wasn das für ne anmache^^


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

oÔ Datingrunde eröffnet?


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich hab ner tussi ausser klasse heute auffer bushaltestelle ihren basketball weggenommen (UND AUCH ZURÜCKGEGEBEN) aus reiner langeweile,auf bus halten halt^^.und was nu? IHR SCHEISSVATER RUFT AN! UM DIE UHRZEIT oO


Oou das riecht nach Hochzeit. Bitte bitte lass mich Brautjungfer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wasn das für ne anmache^^


anmache? die tusse hört TH!


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Oou das riecht nach Hochzeit. Bitte bitte lass mich Brautjungfer sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du kannst von mir aus der bräutigam sein!


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> oÔ Datingrunde eröffnet?


na wie gehts denn so????



chopi schrieb:


> anmache? die tusse hört TH!


behaupte du würdest aufm sm stehen und bestrafe sie dafür^^


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

chopi, Details bitte! Was hat der Vater gesagt?^^


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Ja aber ich habe eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit und ohne den anderen geh ich nicht!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Oou das riecht nach Hochzeit. Bitte bitte lass mich Brautjungfer sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


siehst bestimmt süß aus in nem kleinen weißen rüschenkleid :/^^


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

XD Die Vorstellung.^^


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Ja aber wir sind zu zweit!
und nene ich überlass dir die Vermählung mit der Faus des Vaters *böse grins*


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> siehst bestimmt süß aus in nem kleinen weißen rüschenkleid :/^^


ROFL


Alanium schrieb:


> chopi, Details bitte! Was hat der Vater gesagt?^^


ka,will mir meine mutter nicht wirklich sagen,sie schreit mch nur an


----------



## Siu (8. Mai 2008)

Chopi du bist'n Arsch.. du nimmst einer Dame einen Basketball aus reiner langeweile ab? Ich hätte dich gehauen dafür :/


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Siu, der Kavalier! *hust*

chopi, Ohrstöpsel sollen helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Chopsui (wow ein Mischling hehe) gab es da irrgend ein verschwiegenes Detai Vieleicht können wir dir helfen, wir sind sehr gut darin Leute und Menschen zu manipu ähh meine zu ach ich kann Menschen gut überzeugen.


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Chopi du bist'n Arsch.. du nimmst einer Dame einen Basketball aus reiner langeweile ab? Ich hätte dich gehauen dafür :/


ich wiederhole mich gerne: *sie hört tokiohotel*


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

oh em geh
leicht übertrieben wegen nen scheiß ball gleich dermaßen durchzudrehen und den eltern zu petzen auch wenns vllt nich unbedingt so nett war von dir chopi

Edit: tokiohodel?! das spricht wiederum dafür den ball wegzunehmen


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Wie meine kleine Schwester. :X 
ICH MUSS DAS JEDEN TAG ERTRAGEN, CHOPI!!!! x]
Was soll ich dann erst sagen?


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> oh em geh
> leicht übertrieben wegen nen scheiß ball gleich dermaßen durchzudrehen und den eltern zu petzen auch wenns vllt nich unbedingt so nett war von dir chopi


Hmm du hast vollkommen recht Radiomann Chopi schäm dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Im Ernst: Das ist total albern, deswegen anzurufen, wenn sie den Ball zurückbekommen hat. x_O


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wie meine kleine Schwester. :X
> ICH MUSS DAS JEDEN TAG ERTRAGEN, CHOPI!!!! x]
> Was soll ich dann erst sagen?


hmm ich glaub da würd ich als gegepol gaaaanz laut k.iz. anmachen. da is blag dann erst ma paralysiert^^


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wie meine kleine Schwester. :X
> ICH MUSS DAS JEDEN TAG ERTRAGEN, CHOPI!!!! x]
> Was soll ich dann erst sagen?


Gar nichts, töten reicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Ich mach' dann immer "Choke Me" an.^^


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2008)

Omg ich war inaktiv hier!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin neu geladen!

1l Eiskaffeeeeeee und 2l Cola!!!111


*tänzelt durch den Raum*


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Achdujemineh! Hüperaktives Dingsbums im Anmarsch!

(Nabend, Spectrales!)


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

morgen spectrales


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gar nichts, töten reicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja wir wollen nicht übertreiben sie ist ein Mädchen und hat ne kleine Schwester. Das geht doch nicht also Lurock komm schon...
Wenn sie ein Junge wär und nen Bruder hätte ok, wen interessierts aber sie hat eine Schwester  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Ein Fremder von der Ausenwelt woouuhh sei gegrüßt


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2008)

Zomg... Mein Schädel brummt >.<

Verträgt sich Aspirin mit Milch? :S


und Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ja wir wollen nicht übertreiben sie ist ein Mädchen und hat ne kleine Schwester. Das geht doch nicht also Lurock komm schon...
> Wenn sie ein Junge wär und nen Bruder hätte ok, wen interessierts aber sie hat eine Schwester
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, dann komm' ich doch nur ins Gefängnis und bekomm' nie 'nen vernünftigen Job... Und außerdem ist sie das totale Lieblingskind meiner Mutter, da sehen wir anderen alt gegen aus.^^


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ja wir wollen nicht übertreiben sie ist ein Mädchen und hat ne kleine Schwester. Das geht doch nicht also Lurock komm schon...
> Wenn sie ein Junge wär und nen Bruder hätte ok, wen interessierts aber sie hat eine Schwester
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sie ist aber TH-Fan, aus der wird nie ne richtige Frau, wenn sie schon in dem Alter schwulen Idioten hinterher rennt!


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Da magst du recht haben, Lu!


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Aber selbst sowas könnte man eventuell noch irrgendwozu brauchen.
Edit: moment mal warum verteidige ich deine Schwester? Mein Gott was is los mit mir? Da versuch ich mein Leben lang Kalt und emotionsloss zu verbringen und so grausam wie möglich zu sein und jetzt sowas...


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Da magst du recht haben, Lu!


Baby... Ich hab immer Recht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Nö!


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Baby... Ich hab immer Recht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


óO lurock der bling bling gheddo king xD


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nö!


100% sign


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> óO lurock der bling bling gheddo king xD


Yeah, gib mir den Beat, Biatch!


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

22:04 die Zeit rückt näher *schluck*


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Yeah, gib mir den Beat, Biatch!


digga ich fick dich und den beat


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Hmm du hast vollkommen recht Radiomann Chopi schäm dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich wiederhole es ein 3mal:sie hört tokiohotel UND cinema bizarre (noch sone tussenband)




Alanium schrieb:


> Wie meine kleine Schwester. :X
> ICH MUSS DAS JEDEN TAG ERTRAGEN, CHOPI!!!! x]
> Was soll ich dann erst sagen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

*Choke Me anmach* Meine Schwester hat grad LaFee aufgedreht... HILFEEEEEEEE!


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Ein Hiphopper *riesentrolli auf seine Ignorierenliste schreib*


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2008)

http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=World...amp;sitesearch=

lol! xD

Ich muss so arg dazu lachen! xD

*nach aufmerksamkeit schrei*


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> digga ich fick dich und den beat


aldah leck mich fett ey deine mudda is so fett wenn die vorm fernseher vorbei geht verpass ich die unendliche geschichte 3 mal ey alda!!!!111


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ein Hiphopper *riesentrolli auf seine Ignorierenliste schreib*


He isn't a hopper! *hau*


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2008)

*wink*


HaAaAllo!!


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Dem aufgedrehten Ding das im Raum hopst Aufmerksamkeit schenk...^^


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo!


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> He isn't a hopper! *hau*


*Duck und einen Rechten Kinnhaken verpass* Leg dich nie mit Russen an !


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2008)

http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=World...amp;sitesearch=
http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=World...amp;sitesearch=
http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=World...amp;sitesearch=
http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=World...amp;sitesearch=
http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=World...amp;sitesearch=
http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=World...amp;sitesearch=
http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=World...amp;sitesearch=
http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=World...amp;sitesearch=
http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=World...amp;sitesearch=
http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=World...amp;sitesearch=


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> He isn't a hopper! *hau*


was?? doch bin ich.

unter anderem

btw


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> *Duck und einen Rechten Kinhacken verpass* Leg dich nie mit Russen an !


50% der Bevölkerung meines Viertels sind Russen! Ich habe Erfahrung! HA!

*ebenfalls ausweich und überraschenden Tritt zwischen die Beine ausführ* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> *Duck und einen Rechten Kinnhaken verpass* Leg dich nie mit Russen an !


Ach, du bist Russe?


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 50% der Bevölkerung meines Viertels sind Russen! Ich habe Erfahrung! HA!


Ich bin anders, ich schere mich einen Dreck um das Leid anderer, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich habe sogar spaß wenn andere leiden


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach, du bist Russe?


sag bitte nich dass das für dich jetz sonderlich viel ausmacht


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 50% der Bevölkerung meines Viertels sind Russen! Ich habe Erfahrung! HA!
> 
> *ebenfalls ausweich und überraschenden Tritt zwischen die Beine ausführ*
> 
> ...


ich habe erfahrung <-> ich kann französich


...wieso bin ich nur so drauf? :/


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sag bitte nich dass das für dich jetz sonderlich viel ausmacht


Also vieleicht ihm schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sag bitte nich dass das für dich jetz sonderlich viel ausmacht


Quark, war nur ne Feststellung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2008)

Omg.. Ich komm in euer Gespräch nicht rein oO

*tänzelt raus*


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich habe erfahrung <-> ich kann französich
> ...wieso bin ich nur so drauf? :/


Weil du gerade pubertierst?


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Weil du gerade pubertierst?


argument


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Quark, war nur ne Feststellung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich behaupte mal du stellst so ziemlich vieles fest und ziehst deine schlüsse


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 50% der Bevölkerung meines Viertels sind Russen! Ich habe Erfahrung! HA!
> 
> *ebenfalls ausweich und überraschenden Tritt zwischen die Beine ausführ*
> 
> ...


 Ach wie gut das niemand weiß ,dass ich seit dem ich mit dem American footballtraining aufgehört habe des öfteren ein Suspensorium trage (rein aus sicherheitsgründen!)


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Och menno...

Dann halt gegen's Schienbein, passt auch wohl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Och menno...
> 
> Dann halt gegen's Schienbein, passt auch wohl.
> 
> ...


 Da musst du erst durch meine extreme arktische Beinbehraung durchdringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Mach' ich wohl.^^


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Kann dauern.
neeeeeeeeeeeein in 4 Minuten muss ich für 10 minuten den Rechner wechseln... aber ich komme wieder !
Edit: aber lassen wir das Thema bitte fallen und vergessen meine herkunft und reden über etwas interessanteres


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

ich schreibe morgen in deutsch na charackteriesierung über götz(von berlichingen)....wer ist das?


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich schreibe morgen in deutsch na charackteriesierung über götz(von berlichingen)....wer ist das?


lies das schauspiel!


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich schreibe morgen in deutsch na charackteriesierung über götz(von berlichingen)....wer ist das?


Ich hab heute auch eine geschrieben, ätzend sag ich dir, musste alles mit Seiten-/Zeilenangaben belegen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich schreibe morgen in deutsch na charackteriesierung über götz(von berlichingen)....wer ist das?


Hmm google? Wikipedia? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja meine letzte Deutscharbeit war auch eine Charakterisierung einer Romanfigur es geht eigentlich. Es gibt schwierigere Dinge


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Götz... Götz... Wieso kommt mir das bekannt vor?


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

so bin eben weg bis später ihr kleinen Krabbler


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Auf Wiedersehen!


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> so bin eben weg bis später ihr kleinen Krabbler


jo penn gut


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab heute auch eine geschrieben, ätzend sag ich dir, musste alles mit Seiten-/Zeilenangaben belegen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wär ja auch noch schöner wenn man inna arbeit einfach alles so ohne es zu belgen behaupten könnte^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich schreibe morgen in deutsch na charackteriesierung über götz(von berlichingen)....wer ist das?


der erfinder des allseits beliebten ausdrucks "leck mich am arsch" soweit ich mich erinner


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Ja, das wäre schön... Da fällt mir ein, ich schreib' morgen 'ne Franzearbeit.. scheiße!


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Mai 2008)

IM arsch sagte er


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

IIIIH!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre schön... Da fällt mir ein, ich schreib' morgen 'ne Franzearbeit.. scheiße!





> da fällt mir nur eins ein
> HAHA!


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Egal.^^ Hauptsache, ich schreib' keine 5.^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

meine rede....

chopi, hast du heut nich ne latein arbeit geschrieben?


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Gute NAcht, bin wech!


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Mai 2008)

ich bin im bett cucu


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

cu ihr beiden


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

Ciao


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

cu an euch beide

hmm ja hab ich :O
als ich abggeben hab,dachte ich mir *"geil,du hast überall was hingeschrieben"*
geh aus der klasse und denk mir*"scheisse,bei der letzten arbeit haste das selbe gedacht und hattest ne 5-"*

...


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

Tja, chopi, selber Schuld...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

xD das kenn ich irgendwo her

latein schmeiß ich nach der 11ten sofort raus


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> xD das kenn ich irgendwo her
> 
> latein schmeiß ich nach der 11ten sofort raus


in polen hab ich ...hoffentlich... keins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> in polen hab ich ...hoffentlich... keins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso? gehst du nach polen???


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> wieso? gehst du nach polen???


Ja, da kommt er auch her... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (8. Mai 2008)

Fertig teleniert =D

Bin wieder da ihr Bratzen :X (außer Schnuffel)


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, da kommt er auch her...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das hab ich mir schon gedacht...DerPole und so


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Fertig onaniert =D


Ahja....


----------



## RadioactiveMan (8. Mai 2008)

sooo bin mal wieder weg, machts gut
nacht


----------



## Siu (8. Mai 2008)

gn8 Radio..

Nein Lurock.. fertig telefoniert.. kennst du nicht, ich weiß.


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

Jetzt sind wir alleine, Siu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (8. Mai 2008)

Man was müssen die Leute auch alle um 9 Uhr ins Bett -.-" Ist ja total schlimm


----------



## chopi (8. Mai 2008)

so ich lass euch 2turteltäubchen mal alleine,gn8 euch


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

Ciao chopi


----------



## Siu (8. Mai 2008)

Bye Milchtüte


----------



## Milivoje (8. Mai 2008)

nahmt


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

Namd Dude!

Ich bin mal weg, Bye!


----------



## Siu (8. Mai 2008)

Bye du kleiner Flamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milivoje (8. Mai 2008)

why do my shoes and socks always fit, is it luck?


----------



## Milivoje (8. Mai 2008)

Darkbubu schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen wen ihr den post drinne last ^^ wollte eigentlich was gucken und dachte ma ich bring ma bissi das der server voller wird ^^





ich vermute mal.......................nein


----------



## Siu (9. Mai 2008)

Kannst den Quote rausnehmen Mili 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 User wurde "gegangen".

Langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (9. Mai 2008)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Qonix (9. Mai 2008)

Ding Ding Ding

Wir haben einen neuen "Depp des Tages"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> jo penn gut


So und wie jede Nacht erwachen die kleinen krabbler um sich unter ihrem Herrn zu versammeln.

Und Chopi wenn ich sage ich geh Hausaufgaben machen und dann nicht mehr online binn hat das nicht zwangsläufig zu bedeuten, dass ich schlafe! Denn ich saß noch bis fast 2:00Uhr Morgens an meinen Hausaufgaben und konnte deshalb nicht mehr an den Rechner da mein Schreibtisch vollgestopft mit Hausaufgaben war ~.~ Klingt krank is aber so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

Namd allerseits


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. Mai 2008)

nabend


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend Jungs.


----------



## Villano (9. Mai 2008)

nabend


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. Mai 2008)

Villano deine signatur macht mich angst^^


----------



## Villano (9. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> Villano deine signatur macht mich angst^^


lol xD


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Das erste Gesicht kommt mir komisch bekannt vor hmmm, Jepers Creepers?


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Mai 2008)

BÄM

trolli inda house


----------



## Villano (9. Mai 2008)

hi trolli

@D132 ne glaub jeepers creepers is es nicht^^


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

Laangweilig...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. Mai 2008)

ferien!!!! öööh *gröhl*


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

Ferien? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (9. Mai 2008)

wie ferien? xD


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Er meint sicher Laaaaanges Wochenende


----------



## Villano (9. Mai 2008)

achso pfingstferien, oder was?^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. Mai 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> achso pfingstferien, oder was?^^


ja vllt nur in bw ka


----------



## Arlox93 (9. Mai 2008)

sagt mal wisst ihr wieso wir in sachsen auch dienstag frei ham? dachte is nur montag^^


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Mai 2008)

feiertag is nur montag. frei is aber seit ewigen zeiten auch dienstags. ka warum^^

auch in nds btw


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Wieso nur in Sachsen? In NRW gibts auch Montag und Dienstag frei und Donnerstag bei mir auch =P
Edit: Dienstag = beweglicher Ferientag in einigen Bundesländern.


----------



## Villano (9. Mai 2008)

in rlp is nur montag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Mai 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> in rlp is nur montag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


muahaha *auslach*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Ich hab das große Glück Montag, Dienstag und Donnerstag frei zu haben *strahl*


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> in rlp is nur montag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. Mai 2008)

naja muss in den ferien auch noch einiges für die ZK's danach lernen das ist die andre seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Das Leben hat Vor- und Nachteile
Sie meine Wenigkeit Montag, Dienstag+Donnerstag frei aber am Mittwoch und Freitag ne Arbeit ~.~
Aber das leben belohnt mich damit, dass mein Lehrer ne Blutvergiftung hat und sie vieleicht zu spät bemerkt wurde ! *mit Freundenschreien im Zimmer turn*


----------



## Alanium (9. Mai 2008)

1. Nabend!
2. Ich hab' Mittwoch auch noch schulfrei! HA!

oÔ Tu pißt sso pöße, D123!


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 1. Nabend!
> 2. Ich hab' Mittwoch auch noch schulfrei! HA!
> 
> oÔ Tu pißt sso pöße, D123!


Ich geb mir Mühe 8)
hi Ala
Edit: Jo ich sag mal besser Ala


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Mai 2008)

hi alanium


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

irrgendwie will die Unterhaltung Heute woll nicht so richtig ohne Siu findet ihr auch?


----------



## Villano (9. Mai 2008)

hi alanium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (9. Mai 2008)

Jo, Schnuffel fehlt.


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

hallo kinder
ich bins,euer erklääärbääär


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

zu schade das wir den gegessen haben *heimlich die abgenagten Knochen verscharr*
ah gut das du auftauchst Chopi !


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. Mai 2008)

hey ho ihr zwo


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> zu schade das wir den gegessen haben *heimlich die abgenagten Knochen verscharr*
> ah gut das du auftauchst Chopi !


wo werde ich gebraucht?


----------



## Alanium (9. Mai 2008)

Wieso kommt mir der so bekannt vor?


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> So und wie jede Nacht erwachen die kleinen krabbler um sich unter ihrem Herrn zu versammeln.
> 
> Und Chopi wenn ich sage ich geh Hausaufgaben machen und dann nicht mehr online binn hat das nicht zwangsläufig zu bedeuten, dass ich schlafe! Denn ich saß noch bis fast 2:00Uhr Morgens an meinen Hausaufgaben und konnte deshalb nicht mehr an den Rechner da mein Schreibtisch vollgestopft mit Hausaufgaben war ~.~ Klingt krank is aber so
> 
> ...


So das is an Chopi !


----------



## Villano (9. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hallo kinder
> ich bins,euer erklääärbääär


dann bin ich jürgen xD


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> So das is an Chopi !


wenn ich zuviele hausaufgaben hab,werden die unbeliebtesten fächer rausgefiltert!


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wenn ich zuviele hausaufgaben hab,werden die unbeliebtesten fächer rausgefiltert!


zählt eine sache schon als zu viel? hoffentlich ja^^


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wenn ich zuviele hausaufgaben hab,werden die unbeliebtesten fächer rausgefiltert!


Diese Lösung war unmöglich, ich war im Verzug damit die waren schon überfällig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> zählt eine sache schon als zu viel? hoffentlich ja^^


hmm,oft,ja^^


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hmm,oft,ja^^


gut dann bin ich beruhugt. so machs ich eigtl immer^^


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Und was macht unsere illustre Runde jetzt?


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Und was macht unsere illustre Runde jetzt?


ich zock ne runde phönix wrhight: apollo justice


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Was´n das?


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

Und ich hab jetzt endlich Return to Castle Wolfenstein im schwersten Modus geschafft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Was´n das?


diese anwaltssimulation fürn DS würde dir nicht gefallen^^


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Ist für kleine Königstiger und was zu Essen holen*um die Ecke verschwind*


----------



## Villano (9. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Und ich hab jetzt endlich Return to Castle Wolfenstein im schwersten Modus geschafft...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


is das spiel nicht verboten wurden?naja habs auch xD


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> is das spiel nicht verboten wurden?naja habs auch xD


wo wir grad bei verboten sind...mein brawl hängt sich immer mehr auf >.<


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> is das spiel nicht verboten wurden?naja habs auch xD


Endgeiles Spiel!


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Mai 2008)

wo wir grad bei verboten sind ich erfreue mich gerade an live versionen von liedern die 10 jahre nach dem verbot performt wurden


----------



## Alanium (9. Mai 2008)

Holla.^^


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

so wieder da


----------



## Alanium (9. Mai 2008)

Wöbö


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wo wir grad bei verboten sind ich erfreue mich gerade an live versionen von liedern die 10 jahre nach dem verbot performt wurden


Verbotene Musik, gute Idee! Ich schmeiß auch mal die guten Songs rein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (9. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Endgeiles Spiel!


dann kennst du doch bestimmt auch wolfenstein - enemy territory, oder?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. Mai 2008)

welche denn?


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

wie man sich das benutzen vom mausrädchen abgewöhnen kann,wenn es vor paar monaten kaputt gegangen ist oO ich versuch garnicht daran zu drehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wöbö


Danke 
wo ihr von verbotenen Sachen redet ich hab viel Zeugs aus dem Ausland. Aber nicht weitersagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Danke
> wo ihr von verbotenen Sachen redet ich hab viel Zeugs aus dem Ausland. Aber nicht weitersagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> wo ihr von verbotenen Sachen redet ich hab viel Zeugs aus dem Ausland. Aber nicht weitersagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die verbotenen Sachen die ich mein Eigen nenne (Musik, Filme, Doku's, Spiele) sind alles andere als aus dem Ausland...

Bis auf die Wolfenstein-Teile...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (9. Mai 2008)

Das erfährt KEINER, vor allem weil es jetzt tausende von Menschen lesen können!


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das erfährt KEINER, vor allem weil es jetzt tausende von Menschen lesen können!


Da binn ich aber beruhigt. Hätten millionen sein können =)


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das erfährt KEINER, vor allem weil es jetzt tausende von Menschen lesen können!


Wir wissen sowieso alle von deiner Hardcore/SM/Bondage-pr0n-Sammlung...


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wir wissen sowieso alle von deiner Hardcore/SM/Bondage-pr0n-Sammlung...


na und?
achso,du meintest den anderen...


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Alanium ist eine Pornovertreiberin in Mafiakreisen!


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wir wissen sowieso alle von deiner Hardcore/SM/Bondage-pr0n-Sammlung...


Nur ums allen nochmal zu zeigen...


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Hätten wir Siu vieleicht nicht essen sollen er fehlt mir irrgendwie.


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Hätten wir Siu vieleicht nicht essen sollen er fehlt mir irrgendwie.


ich *hoppel* bin jedenfalls *hoppel* kein kaninchen


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

Mmmh, manno, Carcha du Pööser! Das war doch nur ein Witz.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, manno, Carcha du Pööser! Das war doch nur ein Witz....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm was los?


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, manno, Carcha du Pööser! Das war doch nur ein Witz....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


??


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. Mai 2008)

xD hast du ne verwarnung oder so bekommen?


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

> * You were kicked from #buffed.de by Carcharoth (bis in 30 tagen)


Schon seit Stunden...


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> zu schade das wir den gegessen haben *heimlich die abgenagten Knochen verscharr*


Hmmm aber ihr müsst mir zustimmen der geschmack war einzigartig oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wer wie wos wo warum gekickt?


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Mai 2008)

lol lurock


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

lurock,du hast mein beileid *pffft*


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Hmmm aber ihr müsst mir zustimmen der geschmack war einzigartig oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


im IRC


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

aso...


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

ich bin ma weg,komme gleich wieder,bis gleich


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

Alles begann mit dem Thema Aids...


----------



## Alanium (9. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Alanium ist eine Pornovertreiberin in Mafiakreisen!


Ja gar nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja gar nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt, du kursierst *über* den Mafiakreisen!


----------



## Alanium (9. Mai 2008)

Tu' ich das? Wusst' ich ja gar net!


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Tu' ich das? Wusst' ich ja gar net!


Die, die etwas wissen verbergen es... Die, die nichts wissen prahlen damit...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. Mai 2008)

weise worte^^


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

Jo, direkt mal in die Sig gebombt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Wo der dicke Gelbe Recht hat, hat er Recht!


----------



## Alanium (9. Mai 2008)

War das eine Anspielung auf meinen letzten Post? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> War das eine Anspielung auf meinen letzten Post?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mmmh, joa, könnte man als Kompliment nehmen, allerdings würde das beweisen, dass du tatsächlich "naughty_brazilian_hardcore.rar" vertickst...


----------



## Alanium (9. Mai 2008)

Nö, mach' ich nicht.^^


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nö, mach' ich nicht.^^


Wenn du meinst...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. Mai 2008)

verdammt wenn ich meine beine hochlegen will muss ich sie mit den Händen hochstemmen so üblen muskelkater hab ichOo


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nö, mach' ich nicht.^^


Doch doch doch doch doch und doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. Mai 2008)

nein
doch
nein!
doch!
neihein!
dooohooch!!
mach ich niiiicht
machst du wohool!


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Mai 2008)

OLOL

http://www.wichserwaffen.ch/

bei sonem namen ein geschäft aufzumachen xD


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schön blöd


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

[22:40]	<Chopi>	re


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

Die Armen, rofl!


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Hmmm Ich hab so was von keine lust Morgen zu arbeiten da muss ich um 7 Uhr aufstehen 8l
Edit willkommen zurück unter den Lebenden chop


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. Mai 2008)

ach jaaa ich penn erstmal morgen bis um 1 uhr^^

mein beiled :/


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

allein wenn ich schon höre das du bis 1 schläfst fall ich schlafend um =D
aber ich bleib tapfer um 0:30 läuft die Wiederholung von Game-one zu GTA4.


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> aber ich bleib tapfer um 0:30 läuft die Wiederholung von Game-one zu GTA4.


Ohje ohje, wer ist denn so unmenschlich und zwingt dich MTV zu gucken?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. Mai 2008)

gibt schlimmeres als MTV


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> gibt schlimmeres als MTV


VIVA z.b.


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> gibt schlimmeres als MTV


Jo, Giga, das wars aber auch...


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> VIVA z.b.


!!


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Lustig ab und an schau ich MTV, selten Viva und manchmal Giga XD


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

Ich schau nichts von den Dreien, South Park wäre der einzige Grund mal MTV zu gucken,
aber die Folgen kann ich auch online schaun und Viva ist der größte Schrott.
Zu Giga sag ich mal nichts, sonst werd ich abfällig... Bloß Leonie war nice... (Insider!)


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. Mai 2008)

So müde....*hust* muss...schlafen....*röchel*


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> So müde....*hust* muss...schlafen....*röchel*


Keiner macht heute Nacht unter meiner Führung schlapp Augen auf Soldat ! und Gewehr laden!


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

wir haben nichts mehr an süßem zu essen zu hause :/

bin ma was suchen,bis gleich


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich schau nichts von den Dreien, South Park wäre der einzige Grund mal MTV zu gucken,
> aber die Folgen kann ich auch online schaun und Viva ist der größte Schrott.
> Zu Giga sag ich mal nichts, sonst werd ich abfällig... Bloß Leonie war nice... (Insider!)


Also MTV geht ja wenn man so Sachen wie MTV-Masters schaut oder sowas in die richtung, Viva naja ich schau es zu selten um darüber was zu sagen. zu Giga sei gesagt es gibt gute Sendungen und schlechte.



EDIT: Ich habe noch 55 minuten den Heutigen Nationalfeiertag zu genießen und ich bin so müüüüde.
EDIT: BIOSCHOK ALS FILM BALD IN DEN KINOS !!einseinself11


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. Mai 2008)

herzlichen glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank ich fühle mich geehrt.


----------



## the Huntress (9. Mai 2008)

MTV -> nur für Southpark punkt!^^
Giga finde ich in Ordnung, ich mein gibt es sonst einen deutschen Sender der sich um das Thema Games/Technik kümmert? Nein! Ich find außerdem die Moderatoren lustig, Colin 4 ever! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viva ist für mich mist. Ich schaue so nicht gerne Musik-Sender aber außer Musik hat Viva nur langweilige Shows für pubärtierende Mädchen (ok eigentlich gehöre ich da auch zu^^) und sowas auf Lager. Nicht mein Ding.
Aber wozu TV glotzen wenn es die Buffed Show gibt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schleim*


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

Bin mal wech, Ciao!


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

the schrieb:


> Giga finde ich in Ordnung, ich mein gibt es sonst einen deutschen Sender der sich um das Thema Games/Technik kümmert? Nein! Ich find außerdem die Moderatoren lustig, Colin 4 ever!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo ich find den Sender Giga ja nicht schlecht, sondern nur einige seiner Sendungen Beispiel: P3, RofelTV,
Spam Delux, und alles noch was so vor 20 Uhr da läuft.
Jo Colin is nett aber er wirkt ziemlich blass neben Dennis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



byby Lurock


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. Mai 2008)

du hasts auf den punkt gebracht.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (9. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bin mal wech, Ciao!


bye 
bin auch weg krig sonst gleich nen schwächeanfall oder so was inder art
gute nacht


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Hab ich?


----------



## the Huntress (9. Mai 2008)

Da kann jemand Gedanken lesen, diese Sendungen auf Giga find ich auch total öde.^^ Ich will jetzt nicht PS3-Feindlich sein aber ich mag den Moderator von P3 einfach nicht...ka wie der nochmal hieß.^^

Felix ist aber auch cool! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Freitagsabends um 11uhr Schwächeanfall? Tststs da hatte aber jemand einen anstrengenden Tag!

Ich geh weiter GW zocken und dann ins Bett, muss noch mein neues Diablo-Buch lesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß beim Zocken/Gute Nacht


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

the schrieb:


> Felix ist aber auch cool!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo der ist nett.


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> bye
> bin auch weg krig sonst gleich nen schwächeanfall oder so was inder art
> gute nacht


 Gute Nacht
Edit sorry für Doppelpost ~.~


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

schätzeleins,da binb ich wieder


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Wir sind allein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und warst du erfolgreich bei deiner Bonbonjagt?


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

hmm naja...nicht wirklich viel mehr im haus,meine eltern fahren morgen wohl wieder zu nem mage wasser/brot holen. ich hoffe ja auf manakekse xD 

...allein? :O


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

ja ganz allein =)


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Mai 2008)

BUH!!!​


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

oder auch nicht *erschreckt aus der Ecke kriech*
Naja ich wünsch euch noch viel Spaß ihr zwei Turteltäubchen.
Ich werd dann mal solange bis Game-one anfängt etwas fernsehen wünsche noch eine angenehme Nacht.


----------



## chopi (9. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> oder auch nicht *erschreckt aus der Ecke kriech*
> Naja ich wünsch euch noch viel Spaß ihr zwei Turteltäubchen.
> Ich werd dann mal solange bis Game-one anfängt etwas fernsehen wünsche noch eine angenehme Nacht.


öhm,hf und gl dir


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Mai 2008)

werd mich dann auch mal verabschieden. cu und tu nix unanständiges jetz wo du allein bist!!!


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> werd mich dann auch mal verabschieden. cu und tu nix unanständiges jetz wo du allein bist!!!


tja,das heisst dann wohl,das ich wirklich alleine bin...naja ich wart noch n weilchen


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

...10min später

ich geh off,gn8 euch allen


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

re

EDIT:  da werde ich wieder on gezwungen und dann is noch nich mal was los -.-


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Und wieder öffnen sich die Tore der Nacht, ihr krabbler =)


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

pünktlich wie ein maurer^^


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Hihi, ich geb mir Mühe =D
Sag mal, wer hat dich gestern Nacht gezwungen on zu kommen?


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Guten Abänd!


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Keiner da? Och menno...


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Keiner da? Och menno...


Doch doch war nur den Gartenschlauch umlegen ^^


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Huuuiiiii! *freu*


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Aso=)


----------



## Villano (10. Mai 2008)

nabend


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Namd!


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Tach auch.


Hmm... noch 45 Beiträge... ob ich die heut noch schaff'?


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend Doctor.


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

so,tachchen leuds,ich melde mich mal mit diesem satz:
"quack"


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Mein Teddybär ist da!


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Auch an die Tüte ein "quuuok"


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Und, welches Thema schlagen die Herrschaften vor?


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Hmmm gute Frage, gute Frage ...
Ich schlag mal drei Sachen vor...
Nr.1 Spiele
Nr.2 Lästern
Nr.3xXx                                                        
 EDIT: MTV SCHAUEN UND ÜBER LINKIN PARK REDEN.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. Mai 2008)

nabend auch


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Hmmm gute Frage, gute Frage ...
> Ich schlag mal drei Sachen vor...
> Nr.1 Spiele
> Nr.2 Lästern
> Nr.3xXx


Kann man Ersteres und Letzteres nicht zusammenfassen?


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Jo aber lass uns Musik nehmen als Nr.4 ^^


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> nabend auch


ja guten abend auch dir


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AUxviLaRCWU

Das richtige für Lurock!


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Jo aber lass uns Musik nehmen als Nr.4 ^^


Okay dann halt Musik...


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=AUxviLaRCWU
> 
> Das richtige für Lurock!


Die Musik ist kacke und die Frau ist hässlich, noch Fragen?


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Ooohaoha!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=AUxviLaRCWU
> 
> Das richtige für Lurock!


omg is das schlecht


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=AUxviLaRCWU
> 
> Das richtige für Lurock!


Die sieht nur gut aus kann aber nicht singen ~.~

So unser heutiges Thema: Musik, Frage Nr.1 Was hört ihr so!?


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Die sieht nur gut aus kann aber nicht singen ~.~


Die sieht kacke aus!


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die sieht kacke aus!


Jedem das seine...


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Jedem das seine...


Und mir das Beste!


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Und mir das Beste!


Nein du nimmst nur den zweitbesten Fisch und den zweitbesten Wein XD


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Ich hör' The Used, Alesana, Billy Talent, Jimmy Eat World, HIM, The Rasmus, Bullet for my Valentine, Nightwish, Apocalyptica, Eisregen, 30 Seconds to Mars, The Cranberries...
Reicht das erstmal?


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich hör' The Used, Alesana, Billy Talent, Jimmy Eat World, HIM, The Rasmus, Bullet for my Valentine, Nightwish, Apocalyptica, Eisregen, 30 Seconds to Mars, The Cranberries...


Ohje, du Arme... tut mir Leid...

Naja, ich hör Musik.


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, was kennst du davon? xD


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

In meine Ohren dringt nur Linkin Park alles andere ist gehörschädigend


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

ich hör heute den ganzen tag,wie sich meine wii aufhängt

/me macht das lvl hier nun zum10mal


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> In meine Ohren dringt nur Linkin Park alles andere ist gehörschädigend


Ich hasse Nu-Metal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hasse Nu-Metal!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hasse dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Linkin Park finde ich so naja... Ich würd's mir nicht holen.


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, was kennst du davon? xD


Fast alle, bis auf "Alesana"... Und das ist sicher wie der Rest auch, mmh, naja...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ich hasse dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mich auch!


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Schaltet jetzt MTV ein!


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Schaltet jetzt MTV ein!


Sicher nicht...

Warum denn?


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Nö, meine Sis guckt DSDS, da geh' ich nicht freiwillig hin!!


----------



## Villano (10. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Schaltet jetzt MTV ein!


why?


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Wetten, dass da jetzzt Linkin Park läuft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Linkin Park =) 
mein gott bei uns explodieren dauernd sachen schon 22 explosionen in unserer umgebung...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. Mai 2008)

xD was ist explodiert?


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Wieso das?


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Noch 35 Beiträge! /push


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> xD was ist explodiert?


Ein ahnugsloser Spaziergänger hat Noten von dem aus D132's Zimmer schallenden Linkin Park-Song mitbekommen...


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

ich hab keine ahnung was explodiert aber es knallt ganz schön heftig hier... lauter als D-böller sogar um einiges lauter


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Strange...

34!


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Strange...
> 
> 34!


42 is the strangest!


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Strange...
> 
> 34!


*sich räusper* 32 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

?!?


33!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> *sich räusper* 32
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja fast


----------



## Villano (10. Mai 2008)

@alanium willst du das jez unter jeden post schreiben? xD


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Ja!

32!


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Ok das Thema Musik läuft nicht reden wir über xXx oder die umgebungsexplosionen?


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

xXx ist bestimmt mysteriöser!

31! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Beginnen wir mit "Was ist xXx?"


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Ok ich find den Film schei.... =D


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Drei Buchstaben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





30!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

hmm,lurock,ich hab eine passende sig für dich


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hmm,lurock,ich hab eine passende sig für dich


Ich mach meine Sig immer selber...


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Drei Buchstaben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Triple xXx der Film was dachtet ihr den Sex ? 
Ach gottchen wie niedlich diese kleinen sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich mach meine Sig immer selber...


._. du verstehst was ich meine oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (10. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

xXx, wenn ich die Buchstaben zähle, komm' ich auf 3!

29


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Kandidat hat Gewonnen.
Ich hasse diesen Film...Und Vin Diesel


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ._. du verstehst was ich meine oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum beleidigst du mich? oO


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Der Film ist dumm, allein schon, weil Vin Diesel kacke aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



28


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Der Film ist dumm.^^


/sign!


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Irrgendwie fehlt diesem Thread das Gewisse etwas an Siu.


----------



## Villano (10. Mai 2008)

wer kennt diesen mann?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Aaaargh, ich kenn' den Namen nicht, den hab' ich aber schon mal im Fernsehen gesehen!


Edith fügt die 27 ein.


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> wer kennt diesen mann?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Thomas Hornauer?


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Aaaargh, ich kenn' den NAmen nicht, den hab' ich aber schon mal im Fernsehen gesehen!


Wow gratulattion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (10. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Thomas Hornauer?


100 punkte^^


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

> Wow gratulattion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wasn?


26


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> 100 punkte^^


Und nun?


----------



## Villano (10. Mai 2008)

ich find den iwie krank xD
der labert immer iwas von seiner eigenen religion und so xD


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wasn?
> 26


Sag mal du bist doch nicht wirklich 14 oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Doch! Wieso?

25


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Ach du Grüne Neune du siehst aber nicht so aus...


----------



## Villano (10. Mai 2008)

LOL ich hab grad den live stream zu kanal telemedial gefunden xD
hier is der link: http://www.telekontor.de/telemedial/


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. Mai 2008)

wie?


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Das wurde schon angemerkt, als ich ganz neu hier war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie alt sehe ich denn deiner Meinung nach aus?


24


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Nicht wie 14 jedenfalls eher so 15-16
jaja so jung und schon so verdorben:>


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Wieso bin ich verdorben?





23


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Nicht wie 14 jedenfalls eher so 15-16
> jaja so jung und schon so verdorben:>


Hat glaub ich niemand was dagegen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Mein Körper ist unschuldig und meine Seele ist rein! xD









22


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mein Körper ist unschuldig und meine Seele ist rein! xD
> 22


Deswegen siehste schon so alt aus. Hast wohl ne menge mitgemacht was.

21


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Hä?





21


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mein Körper ist unschuldig und meine Seele ist rein! xD
> 22


Ersteres lässt sich ändern, letzteres ist mir Wurscht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (10. Mai 2008)

Hast Du sie schon gesehn?


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Mein Gott dritter Weltkrieg es macht wieder booom.
Go Lurock go Lurock go Lurock


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Irgendwie kann ich euch nicht mehr folgen... oÔ



20


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich euch nicht mehr folgen... oÔ
> 20


Wir dir auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Aha...



19, es wird was!


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

folgt mir und ich werde das meer teilen


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Echt? Kuhäl!







18!


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Echt? Kuhäl!
> 18!


ja,kostet auch nur 19.99€


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Oooooch... Dann nicht...



17


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Mir is grad total schlecht. Und ich fühl mich so gerädert weil ich bei diesem schönen Wetter heute arbeiten musste.


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Du Armer!^^

Ich konnt' mich heut' morgen früh genug verdrücken, damit ich nicht noch den ganzen Garten oder das ganze Haus auf Vordermann bringen musste.^^


16


----------



## Incontemtio (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 16



Lächerlich ...


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Du Armer!^^
> 
> Ich konnt' mich heut' morgen früh genug verdrücken, damit ich nicht noch den ganzen Garten oder das ganze Haus auf Vordermann bringen musste.^^
> 16


Oha Gartenarbeit hört sich an wie das Paradies.
Ich musste 7 tunden in einem dunkel unbelüffteten Keller Schmuck mit giftigen und stinkenden Mitteln behandeln...
Da war so viel Schleifstaub und Gestank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

> Lächerlich ...



Was denn?


15! xD


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. Mai 2008)

alanium spammt!!!!!11


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Tu' ich das?




14


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. Mai 2008)

nein


----------



## Incontemtio (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was denn?



Sich daran ergötzen zu können, dass man bald 1000 Posts in den Buffed-Foren hast.


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Lass mir doch meinen Spaß!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Lächerlich ...


Da stimme ich dir zu, verstehe nicht was die Leute daran toll finden, aber schlimmer finde ich, wenn Leute anderen unterstellen dies toll zufinden (hier zwar nicht der Fall, aber siehe Alcasim)...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. Mai 2008)

bei allen deren postcounter über 1000 ist sollte man ihn resetten so dass er wieder von 0 anfängt


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

hmm ich finde es auch lächerlich,wenn jemand sich darüber freut,dasser n neues epic-teil hat...ihn freut es. du kapieren?


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Noch ist meiner bei 988! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> bei allen deren postcounter über 1000 ist sollte man ihn resetten so dass er wieder von 0 anfängt


dann hätte er keinen sinn mehr


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Allerdings.


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

ich will schlafen ihr Spamer aber irrgendwas sagt mir bleib wach -.-


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Dann bleib doch wach.^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> dann hätte er keinen sinn mehr


ja eben


----------



## Katzensprung (10. Mai 2008)

SPAM!


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Ein Neuling!!!!!!111eineinseinsnachtelf


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dann bleib doch wach.^^


Leichter gesagt als getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

gogo ala


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Wohin soll ich denn gehen?

Coole Sig.^^


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Was ist schwer daran wach zu bleiben?


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wohin soll ich denn gehen?
> 
> Coole Sig.^^


zum ersten k

danke


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Bitte, bitte, gern geschehen.^^


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Wer is dafür, dass wir sie bannen lassen wenn sie 1k hat =D 
es ist schwer wach zu bleiben nach einem ganzen Tag harter Arbeit...


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

is allerdings nur die pussyvariante die sig^^


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Tu pißt sso fieß, D123!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Wer is dafür, dass wir sie bannen lassen wenn sie 1k hat =D
> es ist schwer wach zu bleiben nach einem ganzen Tag harter Arbeit...


da sind nur gaaaaaanz pöse menschen für


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Tu pißt sso fieß, D123!!!


als ob du netter urinieren wprdest oO


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Tu pißt sso fieß, D123!!!


Ich geb mir halt immer noch mühe ein ar.... zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

ALA G3T 4 L1F3 b00n!!!!111drölfzig


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Das macht dich wieder wach, D123!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HurVrn5pakQ


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. Mai 2008)

bin ma weg, bye gn8


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Nächtle!


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Ich mein ich weiß schon ohne zu klicken was es ist las mich raten die kaffewerbung mit schock garantie?^^


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> bin ma weg, bye gn8


gn8 dir


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ich mein ich weiß schon ohne zu klicken was es ist las mich raten die kaffewerbung mit schock garantie?^^


Nein, viel schlimmer!


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> ALA G3T 4 L1F3 b00n!!!!111drölfzig


Schau mal auf www.doomster .de


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das macht dich wieder wach, D123!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=HurVrn5pakQ


/vote 4 ban

nacht radio


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> /vote 4 ban


Wahre Worte...


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

/vote 4 ban Alanium ^^


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Och menno, ihr seid gemein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

wir ham nich son müll gepostet....


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Ich wollte nur D123 wacher machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Och menno, ihr seid gemein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du weißt gar net was gemein ist...


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur D123 wacher machen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DU hättest ihn fast UMGEBRACHT!


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Wenn du meinst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Lurock geh mal auf www.Doomster.de und gib ma GTA 4 ein da kommen gute Trailer.


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Lurock geh mal auf www.Doomster.de und gib ma GTA 4 ein da kommen gute Trailer.


Nö, keine Lust...


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Schwarze Seelen tanzt!!! xD




















1k! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Schwarze Seelen tanzt!!! xD
> 1k!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DIE, WITCH, DIE!


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

m0wl aber trotzdem GZ!


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Lurock ach mach doch das is ne Seite da kann man sich Spiele kaufen und Trailer von neuen Spielen anschauen von ü18Spielen!


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Lurock ach mach doch das is ne Seite da kann man sich Spiele kaufen und Trailer von neuen Spielen anschauen von ü18Spielen!


Mich interessiert GTA aber nicht...


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Konversationsgenies:



> Lu&#8206;(22:48):
> warum? :O
> Ala &#8206;(22:49):
> darum
> ...


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mich interessiert GTA aber nicht...


Alone in the Dark ? COD4 oder Rainbow six Vegas? irrgend was in die richtung?


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Alone in the Dark ? COD4 oder Rainbow six Vegas? irrgend was in die richtung?


Nö...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Ich bin IMMER ein Genie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nö...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du bist ein krankes und gestörtes Männliches individuum


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Dass dir das jetzt erst auffällt!


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Du bist ein krankes und gestörtes Männliches individuum


Weil ich langweilige Spiele nicht mag?


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich bin IMMER ein Genie!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hä was ist los?


----------



## Alanium (10. Mai 2008)

Das mit den Konversationsgenies.


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Weil ich langweilige Spiele nicht mag?


Was bitte ist an Alone in the Dark, Assassin´s Creed, Rainbow six vegas; Gta 4, und anderen spielen in die richtung lngeweilig? oder hast du angst das das ein böser link st?
wenn ja buffed hat selber auf der seite werbung von denen^^


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Was bitte ist an Alone in the Dark, Assassin´s Creed, Rainbow six vegas; Gta 4, und anderen spielen in die richtung lngeweilig? oder hast du angst das das ein böser link st?
> wenn ja buffed hat selber auf der seite werbung von denen^^


Ich kenne Doomster... Und ja, ich finde die langweilig...


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

achja,gz ala fast vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich kenne Doomster... Und ja, ich finde die langweilig...


Ok dan ruhen  sie in frieden denn ihnen ist nicht mehr zu helfen
(aber sag bloß nicht du spielst Sims  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ok dan ruhen  sie in frieden denn ihnen ist nicht mehr zu helfen
> (aber sag bloß nicht du spielst Sims
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, ich spiele keine Sims... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (10. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, ich spiele keine Sims...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gott sei dank wenigstens noch etwas anstand ^^
naja ich bin weg leute ich kann nicht mehr sonst schlaf ich am Pc ein... 
schönes Plauderstündchen noch euch allen.


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Gott sei dank wenigstens noch etwas anstand ^^


Wolfenstein, Manhunt, etc. ... Das sind Spiele!

"Verbotene Früchte, die schmecken am besten!"


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

lurock spielt diese spiele nur um nich immer an hello kitty online denken zu müssen!!!


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> lurock spielt diese spiele nur um nich immer an hello kitty online denken zu müssen!!!


Ja, ich war monatelang Hello Kitty abhängig... Verschwitzt, verqualmt, verdreckt, aber glücklich...!


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, ich war monatelang Hello Kitty abhängig... Verschwitzt, verqualmt, verdreckt, aber glücklich...!


aber nun ist er ja endlich raus aus der sache...


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> aber nun ist er ja endlich raus aus der sache...


Jep, zum Glück!


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

ich muss sagen ich würd das echt mal gerne spielen


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

Glaub ich dir!


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2008)

sollte ich dir jetz böse sein?


----------



## Lurock (11. Mai 2008)

Wie du magst...


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2008)

jemandem böse sein verdirbt einem immer so die stimmung. daher is es mir jetz mal egal^^


----------



## Lurock (11. Mai 2008)

Gut gut, was macht ihr noch so?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2008)

da mir langweilig is les ich ma den kara guide hier auf buffed xD


----------



## Lurock (11. Mai 2008)

Lol, na dann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2008)

ich glaube,ich mach mal den pc hier aus,gn8 ihr beiden


----------



## Lurock (11. Mai 2008)

Gn8 chopi!


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. Mai 2008)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermov...aylist=featured

Nicht nur, dass die Cerealien überhaupt nicht wie die Nintendo-Recken aussehen....
Noch dazu ist die Werbung einfach grottig und kann eptileptische Anfälle auslösen.


----------



## Lurock (11. Mai 2008)

Lol, geile Werbung...


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2008)

This schrieb:


> [...] und kann eptileptische Anfälle auslösen.


so wie deine sig?^^


----------



## Lurock (11. Mai 2008)

Naja, bin dann auch mal weg, Ciao!


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2008)

bin ma wech baba


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. Mai 2008)

N Abend^^ Lan Party am Start


----------



## YesButNoButYes (11. Mai 2008)

Faaaaalcooon Puuunch!!!11

*huch,wasmachichhier**sichwegtroll*


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YesButNoButYes (11. Mai 2008)

[O]


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. Mai 2008)

falkun paaaaawnch!!!!


----------



## Scharamo (11. Mai 2008)

Und? was geht hier so?


----------



## YesButNoButYes (11. Mai 2008)

Nix, leider...

Die Brüllaffen sind schlafen gegangen. =/


----------



## Scharamo (11. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab eigentlich 0 bock auf Pennen aber so langesam wird es langweilig.


----------



## YesButNoButYes (11. Mai 2008)

Langsam wirds langweilig?
Ich hab schon Magenkrämpfe..

Ich versteh einfach nicht wieso ich noch hier bin... =/



Edi meint, es wird Zeit für meine 6 1/2 h Schlaf


----------



## Scharamo (11. Mai 2008)

Gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werde hier noch mal schauen ob was nettes am TAg geschrieben wurde. 

6,5 STd. Schalf? Am Wochenende? Ohh man... Ich liege sicher wieder viel länger drin^^


----------



## Humfred (11. Mai 2008)

Gute Nacht ihr Saubuarschn!


----------



## D132 (11. Mai 2008)

Ich bin spät dran. Käfer, Käfer, krabbel, krabbel nächtliches Tor auf...


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2008)

an sich sollte ich schon schlafen,ich muss morgen fucking früh aufstehn...
so um 6.45 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (11. Mai 2008)

Oha... nabend erstmal.


----------



## Alanium (11. Mai 2008)

Buh?


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2008)

hmm bin da,schau simpsons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (11. Mai 2008)

Dein neuer Lieblingssmiley?


----------



## Lurock (11. Mai 2008)

Ich gucke Indiana Jones, bin erst später da... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (11. Mai 2008)

Abend allerseits.


----------



## D132 (11. Mai 2008)

so wieder da und hallo an alle


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dein neuer Lieblingssmiley?


ähm ja,hab gemekt,dass den keiner benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (11. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend an Tabuno und Lurock.^^

chopi, du bist seltsam!


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> chopi, du bist seltsam!


sowas nehm ich als kompliment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (11. Mai 2008)

Tu das.^^ 

Mir ist langweilig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. Mai 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/70224518/K-Rose.zip


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sowas nehm ich als kompliment
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach du auch?


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2008)

jo trolli,ich auch...

sparta,was ist das fürn link?


----------



## Alanium (11. Mai 2008)

Wenn du wüsstest, was ICH alles als Kompliment nehme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das würd' mich auch mal interessieren, was das für ein Link sein soll.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2008)

und schon wieder wech baba


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> jo trolli,ich auch...
> 
> sparta,was ist das fürn link?



klasse musik

gta SA soundtrack K Rose

country


----------



## D132 (11. Mai 2008)

Ist hier was los gewesen? War kurzzeitig weg =)


----------



## Alanium (11. Mai 2008)

Nö, nix... leider. :S


----------



## Lurock (11. Mai 2008)

Bääh, Kinners, mir gehts scheiße! Mein Kopf brummt wie eine Schmeißer MP40 oder eine Thompson M1A1...
Naja, auf jedenfall geh ich pennen. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Alanium (11. Mai 2008)

Nacht.


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2008)

ala,jetzt sind nur noch wir beide da


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dieser spartatyp...


----------



## D132 (11. Mai 2008)

Hey ich bin auch noch da aber wenn ihr versaute Sachen macht kam dieser Post nie an =D


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2008)

hmm,man(n) könnte dich ja mit einbeziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (11. Mai 2008)

Tztztz, nein danke, ich bin wirklich nicht in der Stimmung für sowas.


----------



## D132 (11. Mai 2008)

Wuw jetzt wird´s interessant erzähl weiter 8D


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2008)

"Der erste kommerzielle Hersteller von Kondomen war die Firma Goodyear."

/discuss


----------



## D132 (11. Mai 2008)

Beweise deine Belege anhand von Wikipedia XD
edit: oder Google


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2008)

kannste dich noch an den "nutzloses wissen"thread errinern? von der seite da hab ich das


----------



## Alanium (11. Mai 2008)

Themen habt ihr... *Kopf schüttelt*


----------



## D132 (11. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> kannste dich noch an den "nutzloses wissen"thread errinern? von der seite da hab ich das


Ahh so schaut die Welt aus hmm hm hm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: ach man, heute ist nichts los, ich verzie mich dan mal auf andere Seiten um mich über Warhammer online zu informieren. Bis zum Herbst ist es ja nicht mehr allzulange.
Und Chopi halte deine Unanstendigkeiten gegen über Alanium in Maßen =D


----------



## Vakeros (11. Mai 2008)

guten morgen leute


----------



## Alanium (11. Mai 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten wünsch' ich dir!


----------



## Vakeros (11. Mai 2008)

danke und dir alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## Alanium (11. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Artenus (11. Mai 2008)

N abend Gemeinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (11. Mai 2008)

Proschd.. Was läuft? Is bissl langweilig bei mir atm ^^


----------



## Artenus (11. Mai 2008)

jo bei mir auch warte gerade auf was , was ich wegen einer gewissen NDA nicht sagen darf? Druft ich das jetzt sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (11. Mai 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Druft ich das jetzt sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du wirst es bald herausfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (11. Mai 2008)

Die Mods werden kommen! *Thrillermusik einspiel*


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Mai 2008)

Nabend Mädels....ich glaub ich hab ein bissl einen übern Durst getrunken.


----------



## Artenus (11. Mai 2008)

Naja glaub kaum das hier nochn Mod unterwegs ich der mich editiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milivoje (11. Mai 2008)

heute ist DER perfekte tag.....

nie mehr, nie mehr, nie mehr...............


----------



## Vakeros (11. Mai 2008)

nabend K0l0ss


----------



## Artenus (11. Mai 2008)

Milivoje schrieb:


> heute ist DER perfekte tag.....
> 
> nie mehr, nie mehr, nie mehr...............



nie mehr was?


----------



## Alanium (11. Mai 2008)

Wieso ist heute der perfekte Tag?

@ Artenus: Hast du 'ne Ahnung! Hier hat mal ein Mod um 2 oder 3 Uhr nachts was reingeschrieben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend K0l0ss


----------



## Artenus (11. Mai 2008)

Naja aber nur weil ich gesagt habe das ich unter einer NDA liege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milivoje (11. Mai 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> nie mehr was?




zweite ligaaaaa.....

satan, ich hab 4 von 3 lampen an!


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Mai 2008)

Arg...Frauen = Böse...nix gegen dich alanium...


----------



## Artenus (11. Mai 2008)

Oh gott ein Kölnfan. Naja ich intressier mich net für Fußball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (11. Mai 2008)

Geht mir genauso. x]


----------



## Artenus (11. Mai 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Arg...Frauen = Böse...nix gegen dich alanium...



Lass mich raten: Du bist besoffen und hast was gemacht was du morgen früh bereust(abgesehn von deinem Kater)

@Alanium ich bin aber männlich, meistens zumindest


----------



## Vakeros (11. Mai 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> @Alanium ich bin aber männlich, meistens zumindest



was bist du wenn du nicht männlich bist?


----------



## Artenus (11. Mai 2008)

Tja meistens nen weiblicher Pala, ne Scherz spiel gar kein Wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (11. Mai 2008)

wer spielt schon wow


----------



## Artenus (11. Mai 2008)

kenn da son paar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. Mai 2008)

hmm nehmt niemals nen DS aufs klo mit \o.O/
saß da ne halb stunde weil ich nicht weiterkam xD
naja ich geh nu off,wir sehn uns in ner woche wieder,gn8


----------



## Artenus (11. Mai 2008)

Oh gott wer kommt auf die Idee aufm Klo zu zocken xD. Gut nacht Milch


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Mai 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: Du bist besoffen und hast was gemacht was du morgen früh bereust(abgesehn von deinem Kater)
> 
> @Alanium ich bin aber männlich, meistens zumindest




Nein...es hat was mit meiner besten Freundin zu tun... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Noch hab ich nix getan, was ich bereun würde...

Nur...stell dir mal die folgende Situation vor.

Du bist echt verdammt gut mit einer Freundin befreundet. Sie ist deine zweite Seele. Plötzlich verliebst du dich in sie. Du weißt, dass sie auch in dich verliebt ist. Und das schon länger.
Doch plötzlich will sie was von nem Anderen. Also vergisst du sie. Das mit dem anderen Typen wird nix. Du schöpfst neue Hoffnung. 
Und schon wieder ein Anderer. Du gibst es komplett auf. Aber auch mit dem wird es nix. 
Die Freundschaft geht immer weiter und wird immer stärker. Sie vertraut dir so sehr, dass ihr zusammen Arm in Arm in einem Bett schlaft. Ihr seid aber nicht zusammen.
Plötzlich passiert der erste Kuss...sie liebt dich, du liebst sie. Sie weiß nicht, wie sie sich entscheiden soll. Ob sie die Freundschaft riskieren kann oder "nur" Freundschaft will. 
Das ganze hat 6 Monate ca gedauert. 
Und jetzt sagt sie "nur" Freundschaft. Dabei liebt ihr euch. Ihr seht euch jeden Tag. Ihr fahrt in 7 Wochen zusammen für 3 Wochen in den Urlaub nach Spanien.


----------



## Vakeros (11. Mai 2008)

dasis echt scheiße
jaja liebe tut weh
tut mir echt leid für dich


EDIT:so ich geh jetzt schlafen leute gute nacht


----------



## Artenus (11. Mai 2008)

jo sorry aber ehrlich gesagt würd ich mich nicht länger von ihr verarschen lassen


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Mai 2008)

Würde ich mich weiter verarschen lassen würde ich hier nicht sitzen. Die sitz schön aufem Grillfest. Ich hab mir ein paar Skaterkumpels zum Chillen eingeladen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artenus (11. Mai 2008)

Chillen um 24 uhr, ohkay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Mai 2008)

Ja...die schlafen schon alle. Die haben dann doch ein bissl mehr getrunken als ich.


----------



## Artenus (12. Mai 2008)

Jaja es gibt nichts schöneres als besoffene Freunde in seiner eigenen Wohnung


----------



## Milivoje (12. Mai 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Jaja es gibt nichts schöneres als besoffene Freunde in seiner eigenen Wohnung




mir fällt zumindest etwas schöneres ein....


----------



## Caymen (12. Mai 2008)

Wenn JETZT noch jemand wach ist bitte irgendwas hier reinposten und einen Keks von mir kassieren =)


----------



## Tahult (12. Mai 2008)

Caymen schrieb:


> Wenn JETZT noch jemand wach ist bitte irgendwas hier reinposten und einen Keks von mir kassieren =)


Her damit!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caymen (12. Mai 2008)

Mit oder ohne Schokolade?


----------



## Tahult (12. Mai 2008)

Mit...


----------



## -Azurak- (12. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Mit...



Ich nehm auch einen xD


----------



## Caymen (12. Mai 2008)

Mann ich bin doch kein Bäcker... -.-
*kekse an -Azurak- und tahult verteil*


----------



## Tahult (12. Mai 2008)

Dankööö... *mampf*^^


----------



## Caymen (12. Mai 2008)

Büdde =)
Lass es dir schmecken


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

Es ist neun Uhr und ich bin ERSTE!!!! (Guten Abänd!)


----------



## Tahult (12. Mai 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!^^
Dir auch nen guten Abend.

Btw: Zweiter...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (12. Mai 2008)

dritter! höhöhö
nabend


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

Gar nix los hier? Nabend an die beiden nach mir.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2008)

nabönd


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

Trolli ist daaa!!!!!!1111einseinseinsnachtelf


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2008)

jep bin ich. auf mich im bg darf die strunzdumme ally erst ma verzichten -.-


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

Ich sag's gerne nochmal: Selber schuld! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend die Dame und die Herren...


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend, gelbes Männchen von einem anderen Stern! (Warum sprichst du unsere Sprache??)


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

Männchen stimmt, aber gelb und von einem anderen Stern, das ist mir neu...


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

So?


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

So!


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2008)

nö, so nich


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

Wohl so!


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

Wie so?


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2008)

nix da. ich tu sagen nich so und damit hats sich


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

Da so!


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2008)

boah fuck rapidshare


----------



## RadioactiveMan (12. Mai 2008)

allerdings


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

Rapidshare ist g01l! Da hab ich meine halbe Festplatte her...


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

Rapidshare ist ganz nützlich, nech?


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2008)

aber die neuen captchas sucken hart


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

Tjoar... 


Mein Kopf weht!


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2008)

immer noch?


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

Türlich, die Ecke eines Türrahmens ist nicht ohne!


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

Ach was, da stehst du doch drauf, Ala!


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2008)

ich dacht das wär noch vonner tischkante. mädel was machst du denn?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (12. Mai 2008)

die katzen pissen mich bei rs so an -.-


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich dacht das wär noch vonner tischkante. mädel was machst du denn?



Wie soll ich denn bitteschön mit dem Hinterkopf nach vorne fallen? Hä? Ich bin gegen den Türrahmen gefallen, nicht gegen die Tischkante.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2008)

jup

4 mal falsch eintippen 4tl -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Tjoar...
> Mein Kopf weht!


nix mit hinterkopf

und das
Alanium &#8206;(21:45):
nicht lustig... hab mir grad voll den kopf gestoßen als ich vom stuhl gefallen bin... 

klang nach tisch


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

Schon gut schon gut, hab' ich mich ein wenig unklar ausgedrückt.^^


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

Soll Frauen geben, die von Kanten schwanger geworden sind...


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

oÔ


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

Tjo, tragisch...


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass mich mein Türrahmen geschwängert hat!


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

Wer weiß, wer weiß...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

Tststs...


----------



## the Huntress (12. Mai 2008)

Ui was geht denn hier ab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mist morgen ist schon wieder der letze freie Tag fürs erste. (mal abgesehen vom WE und Ferien) Ich hab die ganze Zeit nur draußen mitm Lappi Guild Wars gespielt, bin schön braun geworden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gott heut Abend kommt ja nur Müll in der Glotze. -.- Jumanji hab ich schon 4mal gesehen.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2008)

bin off

luv n peace 4 evrybody


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

Nabend erstma.^^

Was abgeht? Ich hatte eben nen Kreislaufzusammenbruch und bin gegen die Ecke meines Türrahmens gefallen. x[

Eine richtige Zockerbräune, wa?

Nacht, Trolli!


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

the schrieb:


> Ui was geht denn hier ab!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sei froh, dass du morgen noch frei hast...
Deine Signatur finde ich übrigens immernoch endgeil!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (12. Mai 2008)

bin heute und gestern ganzen tag im schwimmbad rumgelungert
auch braun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

Meine Schwester hat dasselbe gemacht... Sie sieht jetzt aus wie ein gekochter Hummer, und zwar von Kopf bis Fuß! xD


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Meine Schwester hat dasselbe gemacht... Sie sieht jetzt aus wie ein gekochter Hummer, und zwar von Kopf bis Fuß! xD


Lecker... Hummer...  *sabber*


----------



## RadioactiveMan (12. Mai 2008)

hach ja sonnenbrand^^


----------



## the Huntress (12. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass du morgen noch frei hast...
> Deine Signatur finde ich übrigens immernoch endgeil!



Danke, ich habe bisher ca. 5 Private Nachrichten wütender User gesammelt die sich verarscht fühlen. *diabolische Lache* Jaa mein Plan geht auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Alanium Soll ich pusten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zockerbräune xD Bin auch grad fast vom Stuhl gefallen.^^


Das war lustig heute. GW sagt ja einen immer nach 2 Stunden dauerzocken man soll eine Pause machen. Ich hab etwas blöd geguckt als Angezeigt wurde : Ihr habt 10 Stunden gespielt, macht bitte eine Pause.
Meine Haut hats mir gedankt und das After Sun ist alle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> hach ja sonnenbrand^^


"Ich kann nicht mehr weiter Fahrrad fahren, meine Schulter tut so weh!" Hä?

Fast hätt' ich's geschafft, Huntress!


----------



## Tabuno (12. Mai 2008)

Ich meld mich dann auch mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

Nabend!



> Wer ist eigentlich dieser Lan? Und wieso macht der so viele Partys?



!!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (12. Mai 2008)

heyho, tabuno


----------



## the Huntress (12. Mai 2008)

Was macht ihr alle so? Schon halb 11. °_° Ich glaub ich zeichne mal ne Runde, spät Abends fällt mir einfach mehr ein.^^


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

I <3 Grindcore Out Of Hell!


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

the schrieb:


> Was macht ihr alle so? Schon halb 11. °_°


Ich wundere mich darüber wer Lan ist und singe HIM mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (12. Mai 2008)

ich lad grade was runter und guck southpark


----------



## the Huntress (12. Mai 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mblm2uVknmw
<3 Nine Inch Nails! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

Die sind auch cool.^^


http://youtube.com/watch?v=hC_InryAjJk&feature=related Von dem Lied komm' ich einfach nicht los... x[


----------



## the Huntress (12. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub ich schieb ne DvD rein... Garden State oder Children of Men? Zach Braff oder Clive Owen? Schwierige Entscheidung...


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

Kenn' ich alles net. o.O


----------



## Arlox93 (12. Mai 2008)

na abend leute ^^


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

Nabend!

Woah, my baby, how beatiful you are
And, woah, my darling, complete torn apart
You're gone with the sin, my baby and beatiful you are
So gone with the sin my darling

*sing*


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

Gott, ist mir langweilig...


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Mai 2008)

Nabend Mädels. 

Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?

Wie heißt der Song bei diesem Video hier? 

Ich brauch den für ein eigenes Video aber hab keine Ahnung wie der heißt, oder wie ich an den Namen komme... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

Grindcore, Grindcore, Grindcore
I bin so hart, ich bin so schnell.
I bin der Grindcore out of hell.
Meinem Pimpel-Metal-Spaß folgt a Wahnsinns-
Hyperblast
Mei C-Dur oa einzige Tortur
I bin so krank und auch so wild. I grunze tief und
hasserfüllt. Feuer I die Doublebass, schrein die Hasen
SOS und wolln den Grindcore out of hell.
Ansehen und Melodie - des braucht so a Grindcore
nie.
Koa Profit und koan Refrain, Kommerzverweigerung
olé.
Bin koa Metler, bin a Killer.
Girls, so an Grind wie mi, des gab´s noch nie.
Abends dann im Meddlschuppn moshn mit mi 15
Puppn,
denn Arschtreten kann nur i. Ui, so schnell woa i no
nie.
Loss alle Whimps im Regen stehen. Koana kraascht
so urig krank.
Ahhh, bin i krank. Ahhhh, is der krank...)
Hammer-Grind, von dir kriag i net gnua. Komm her
und knüppel mit mia, mein Grind...

*sing*


----------



## D132 (12. Mai 2008)

Entschuldigt, dass ich heute die Öffnungszeilen nicht geschrieben habe. War viel los heute, naja wollte nur hallo sagen und das ich später nochmal komme da gerade Saw 2 läuft.


----------



## Ocian (12. Mai 2008)

viel spass beim schauen, aber macht es wirklich spass so einen film mit werbeunterbrechungen zu sehen?


----------



## Alanium (12. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub' ich geh' in's Bett... Nächtle.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (12. Mai 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> viel spass beim schauen, aber macht es wirklich spass so einen film mit werbeunterbrechungen zu sehen?


nein, mir zumindest nicht


----------



## Dr Jones (12. Mai 2008)

Nabend

Is Saw 2 nich eh Cut wenns auf Pro7 läuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich glaub' ich geh' in's Bett... Nächtle.


Gute Nachtiii!


----------



## Arlox93 (12. Mai 2008)

man mir is schweine langweilig .. .-.-


----------



## RadioactiveMan (12. Mai 2008)

nacht alanium


----------



## Jácks (12. Mai 2008)

Muhahaha here i am...rock you like a hurrican xD


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Muhahaha here i am...rock you like a hurrican xD


*prust* Alles klar, Pussy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlox93 (12. Mai 2008)

xD zoggt jemnad von euhc css? bruahcm mal ein paar neue leute mit dne ich zoggen kann^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (12. Mai 2008)

nö
hay Jacks


----------



## Arlox93 (12. Mai 2008)

LOL radio spielste wirklich  kein css?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (12. Mai 2008)

nein


----------



## RadioactiveMan (12. Mai 2008)

laaaangweilig!


----------



## Dr Jones (12. Mai 2008)

Schau Tv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

Ich befolge Dr. Jones' Rat und verabschiede mich, Ciao!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (12. Mai 2008)

okay bin weg 
gute nacht


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Mai 2008)

Noch jemand da?


----------



## Dr Jones (12. Mai 2008)

Ja

Ich such noch ne gute Sig!


----------



## Artenus (12. Mai 2008)

Guten abend die Damen, wer guckten hier noch alles Saw II :>


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Mai 2008)

SAW II? Langweilig. Kenn ich schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artenus (12. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hey warst du nich gestern nacht noch besoffen


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Mai 2008)

Ja, wieso?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artenus (12. Mai 2008)

ach hast nur bissel geplaudert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Mai 2008)

Sry, iwie war gerade buffed bei mir nicht erreichbar...*zurückblätter*...wtf...joa...scheint so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YesButNoButYes (13. Mai 2008)

Wft? Warum zieht es in diesem Zimmer so unglaublich? Ich habe die Fenster doch 
luftdicht abgeriegelt. o0


----------



## Klunker (13. Mai 2008)

Nabendsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Mai 2008)

Ich bin raus. Heute abend gehts aufs Konzert. Da will man ausgeschalfen sein, denn Flogging Molly steht auf der Bühne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (13. Mai 2008)

Floggin Molly? Mist und ich bin nicht dabei!  *Neid*
Statt Children of Men/Garden State habe ich mir den Final Fantasy Film, Advent Children angeschaut den mein Kumpel mir angedreht hat. Kann damit zwar nichts anfangen storytechnisch da ich das Game nie gespielt habe, aber sah ganz gut aus.^^


----------



## badhcatha (13. Mai 2008)

moin


----------



## Siu (13. Mai 2008)

push

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Mai 2008)

*in den Fred kotz*


----------



## Nevad (13. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (13. Mai 2008)

*Eimer und Wischmop an Lurock reich*
Is ja eklig!!^^
Nabend


----------



## Lurock (13. Mai 2008)

Tut mir Leid, Tahult, aber Carcha hat mal wieder eine seiner Stammseiten verlinkt... *würg*


----------



## Nevad (13. Mai 2008)

Schlimmer als 2girls1cup/fingerpaint usw. -.-
Du wolltest es ja sehn um deine sexuellen Bedürfnisse zu stillen,kannst du ruhig zugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage dazu:Habt ihr es schonmal geschafft vor lachen zu kotzen?


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2008)

BANG ihr alten cupchicks


----------



## Lurock (13. Mai 2008)

Namd trolli, mein roter Freund!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (13. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, Tahult, aber Carcha hat mal wieder eine seiner Stammseiten verlinkt... *würg*


Aha, ich glaub, ich will's garnicht wissen.^^ 2girls1cup war ja auch schon ziemlich strange... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Aha, ich glaub, ich will's garnicht wissen.^^ 2girls1cup war ja auch schon ziemlich strange...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist nichts dagegen!


----------



## Tahult (13. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das ist nichts dagegen!


Verdammt!!! Jetzt hast du mich neugierig gemacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (13. Mai 2008)

Glaub mir..du willst es nicht sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2008)

hmm also ich will eigtl so ziemlich alles sehen^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (13. Mai 2008)

nabend


----------



## Artenus (13. Mai 2008)

Hi, ich hab noch nie was von 2 girls 1 cup gehört bin ich jetzt komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Nevad (13. Mai 2008)

Glaub mir Trolli,nein das willst du nicht sehn,da kam mir echt die Galle hoch bei.
Edit:ja,Arenus!^^


----------



## Lurock (13. Mai 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab noch nie was von 2 girls 1 cup gehört bin ich jetzt komisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein, du bist gruselig, das ist das bekannteste Video im Internet...


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Glaub mir Trolli,nein das willst du nicht sehn,da kam mir echt die Galle hoch bei.
> Edit:ja,Arenus!^^


du kennst mich nich^^


----------



## Nevad (13. Mai 2008)

hast ne pm trolli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (13. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, du bist gruselig, das ist das bekannteste Video im Internet...


Naja, das is schon sehr bekannt. Noch besser find ich aber das Video mit der geistreichen Frage: 

Warum liegt da eigentlich Stroh?

Das is so bescheuert, dass es schon wieder gut ist!!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2008)

*site gesehen hat und am rumgrinsen is*


----------



## Tahult (13. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> hast ne pm trolli
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Heeeeyyy!! Ich beiß hier gleich in die Tischkante!!! Will das jetzt auch sehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (13. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Naja, das is schon sehr bekannt. Noch besser find ich aber das Video mit der geistreichen Frage:
> 
> Warum liegt da eigentlich Stroh?
> 
> ...


*prust* xD


----------



## Lurock (13. Mai 2008)

That's life, Dude!


----------



## Tahult (13. Mai 2008)

Na janz super!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Internet is schon ne dolle Sache...


----------



## Siu (13. Mai 2008)

Fadammte Spammer :/

internet is for pr0n


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> [...]
> internet is for pr0n


was glaubst du warum hier nix mehr los is?^^


----------



## Incontemtio (13. Mai 2008)

Will auch wissen um was es hier geht ... 

PM wäre nett.


----------



## Alanium (13. Mai 2008)

Nabend die Herren!


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Will auch wissen um was es hier geht ...
> 
> PM wäre nett.


hast eine...

EDIT: hey ala mäuschen^^


----------



## Tahult (13. Mai 2008)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend an die Dame.^^


----------



## Incontemtio (13. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hast eine...



Ich war drei Sekunden auf der Seite ... dann war es mir zuviel.


----------



## Alanium (13. Mai 2008)

Muss ja mal ein wenig Abwechslung hier reinkommen, nech?

Edith: Welche Seite? Welche Seite?


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ich war drei Sekunden auf der Seite ... dann war es mir zuviel.



hehe


Alanium schrieb:


> Muss ja mal ein wenig Abwechslung hier reinkommen, nech?


wenn dus sagst


----------



## Tahult (13. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ich war drei Sekunden auf der Seite ... dann war es mir zuviel.


War auch nur auf der Startseite...
Mehr musst ich mir dann auch nicht geben...
Bääääääääääh!!!


----------



## Incontemtio (13. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Edith: Welche Seite? Welche Seite?



Nichts für kleine Kinder ...


----------



## Tahult (13. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Edith: Welche Seite? Welche Seite?


Das willst du nicht sehen!!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (13. Mai 2008)

ziehmlich wiederlich...


----------



## Alanium (13. Mai 2008)

Ich kann's gar net sehen... Blödes Schutzprogramm! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Mai 2008)

Wie wärs mal mit 'nem andern Thema, Smegma ist irgendwie nicht das wahre Thema...


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich kann's gar net sehen... Blödes Schutzprogramm!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


looool pwned


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit 'nem andern Thema, Smegma ist irgendwie nicht das wahre Thema...


warum spammt Incontemtio plötzlich hier mit? warum geh ich jetz off?? weltbewegende fragen und geniale themen


----------



## Alanium (13. Mai 2008)

*snüff*


----------



## Incontemtio (13. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *snüff*


Freu dich. Es gibt Sachen, die man echt nicht sehen muss und das gehört sicherlich dazu. 


riesentrolli schrieb:


> warum spammt Incontemtio plötzlich hier mit?


Ich lese normalerweise nur mit, aber diese geheimnisvolle Seite hat mich irgendwie interessiert.


----------



## Alanium (13. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Freu dich. Es gibt Sachen, die man echt nicht sehen muss und das gehört sicherlich dazu.


Wenn du wüsstest, was ich schon alles gesehen habe!


----------



## Siu (13. Mai 2008)

Hu Schnuffel :>


----------



## Alanium (13. Mai 2008)

SCHNUFFEL IST DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

(*freu*)


----------



## RadioactiveMan (13. Mai 2008)

hi, Siu


----------



## Lurock (13. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest, was ich schon alles gesehen habe!


*g*


----------



## Alanium (13. Mai 2008)

Woran du schon wieder denkst... Tz!


----------



## Lurock (13. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Woran du schon wieder denkst... Tz!


Du hättest dein Gesicht sehen müssen...


----------



## Alanium (13. Mai 2008)

Wobei?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (13. Mai 2008)

Oo woher weißt du was lurock denkt?!

*alupapierkapperaushol*


----------



## Alanium (13. Mai 2008)

Tja, Radio, ich hab' da so meine Methoden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wobei?


Beim Gurgeln...


----------



## Siu (13. Mai 2008)

Hu Radio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Alanium (13. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Beim Gurgeln...


Wasser? Salbeitee? Apfelsaft? Milch?!


----------



## Lurock (13. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wasser? Salbeitee? Apfelsaft? Milch?!


Du weißt es doch selbst ganz genau...


----------



## rEdiC (13. Mai 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu3vokgJF5s <3


----------



## Alanium (13. Mai 2008)

Neeeee, eben nicht, Lu!


----------



## Siu (13. Mai 2008)

Wird mir ein wenig pervers hier :X mit gurgel unso


----------



## Lurock (13. Mai 2008)

Ala, tu nicht so! Dir hats doch gefallen...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (13. Mai 2008)

hmmm...geht mir ähnlich^^


----------



## Lurock (13. Mai 2008)

So, Leute, ich bin mal ein wenig afk... lernen und so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schau ab und an nochmal rein...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (13. Mai 2008)

jo viel spaß und so :/


----------



## Artenus (13. Mai 2008)

so ich bin auch wieder da


----------



## Siu (13. Mai 2008)

Muaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Glück habe ich keine Schule mehr.. Gammeln^^


----------



## Alanium (13. Mai 2008)

Ich hab' zum Glück morgen auch noch frei.^^


----------



## Tahult (13. Mai 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu3vokgJF5s <3


Aha, also lustige Videos...
Techno ist eigentlich scheiße, aber das ist ziemlich lustig --> Klick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milivoje (13. Mai 2008)

nabend...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Aha, also lustige Videos...
> Techno ist eigentlich scheiße, aber das ist ziemlich lustig --> Klick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mag techno auch weniger aber das ist echt nicht schlecht^^

nabend, milivoje


----------



## Siu (14. Mai 2008)

Nabend Mili 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was macht ihr noch so?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. Mai 2008)

ich brenn mir grade ne cd und danach geh ich mal noch was lesen oder tv gucken


----------



## Milivoje (14. Mai 2008)

angst und schrecken verbreiten in verschiedensten foren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... aber ich glaub, ich geh mal pennen. gute nacht


----------



## Siu (14. Mai 2008)

Gute Nacht ^^

Heute is langweilig.. sonst war hier immer mehr los.. liegt wohl daran, dass morgen wieder alle Schule haben oder so :X


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. Mai 2008)

nacht milivoje

hahaha ich hab ferien noch 1 1/2 wochen...geil!


----------



## Siu (14. Mai 2008)

Wo kommsn her, dass du Ferien hast? Vorallem.. was sind das für Ferien?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. Mai 2008)

pfingstferien in baden-württemberg

link

sau geil das war grad als so ein werbespiel auf buffed oben in soner leiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (14. Mai 2008)

Glücklicher *g*

Naja.. Ich habe bis zum 16.6 Pause, dann Abi-Ergebnisse und dann ma schauen wann ich zum Bund muss, entweder 1.7 oder 1.10 ^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. Mai 2008)

Oje der bund...ich werd versuchen mich irgendwie vor zu drücken und zivildienst machen


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. Mai 2008)

okay bin mal weg 
nacht an alle


----------



## rEdiC (14. Mai 2008)

Bin ich jetzt ganz alleine? :<


----------



## Siu (14. Mai 2008)

Jap

Gute Nacht alle.


----------



## Milivoje (14. Mai 2008)

nabend..... urlaub......


----------



## Lurock (14. Mai 2008)

Namd... kein Urlaub....


----------



## Alanium (14. Mai 2008)

Nabend... morgen nach 5 Tagen wieder Schule... will nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (14. Mai 2008)

abend..wir hatten garkeine pfingstferien,sei froh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. Mai 2008)

Wir hatten nur gestern Pfingstferien!


----------



## Tahult (14. Mai 2008)

Nabend... auch kein Urlaub^^


----------



## Alanium (14. Mai 2008)

Nabend, du tanzender Bär.^^


----------



## Tahult (14. Mai 2008)

Der tanzende Bär hat seit heute richtig amtlichen Sonnenbrand.
War mit paar Leuten im Citybeach in Dresden.
Ziemlich lässige Location.
Aber seitdem findet auf meiner Haut auch die Apokalypse statt...^^
Dabei hat Mutti noch gesagt: "Junge, crem dich ein!!"
Tja, das hat man nun davon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/whine off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (14. Mai 2008)

Das ist die Kellerhaut halt nicht gewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. Mai 2008)

HAHA!! 
Meine Schwester hat Samstag denselben Fehler gemacht, hab' ich glaub' ich schon erzählt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HAHA!!


BTW, wie alt bisn du?^^


----------



## Tahult (14. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> [...]
> BTW, wie alt bisn du?^^


24


----------



## Alanium (14. Mai 2008)

Ach, na dann.^^


----------



## Tahult (14. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ach, na dann.^^


hrhrhr... mindestens 10 Jahre zuviel, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Mai 2008)

Mir ist so langweilig...


----------



## Alanium (14. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> hrhrhr... mindestens 10 Jahre zuviel, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wiewaswowerwann?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. Mai 2008)

nabeeend
sieht sehr nice aus der citybeach^^


----------



## Tahult (14. Mai 2008)

Nabend...
Da ist es auch sehr nice^^


----------



## rEdiC (14. Mai 2008)

Nabend ...Ferien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (14. Mai 2008)

Nabend

Ferien? Frei bis zum 1.10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. Mai 2008)

dann wehrdienst?


----------



## Siu (14. Mai 2008)

Richtig^^


----------



## Tahult (14. Mai 2008)

Na viel Spaß dann.^^
Hab meinen Wehrdienst zum Glück schon hinter mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Mai 2008)

Ich bin mal ein bisschen weg, Ciao!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Jones (14. Mai 2008)

Bund????

War eine meiner besten Zeiten.

Ok 2 Monate aufm Dorf Grundi waren so lala,aber dann war es einfach wunderbar.Jedenfalls das woran ich mich erinnere wen ich mal nüchtern war.


----------



## Realcynn (14. Mai 2008)

mich wollten sie dieses jahr auch einziehen geh aber noch 3 jahre zur schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja geh mal pennen bis moin


----------



## Taikunsun (15. Mai 2008)

nabend


----------



## Siu (15. Mai 2008)

> mich wollten sie dieses jahr auch einziehen geh aber noch 3 jahre zur schule tongue.gif
> 
> naja geh mal pennen bis moin



Das sollten die doch eigenlich wisse Oo Oder was ist das für eine Schule?


----------



## Tahult (15. Mai 2008)

*Nachtschwärmer-Thread rauskram*
*nachschau*
Noch keiner da...
*ersten Post schreib*
*Hallo sag*

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Nabend auch.^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (15. Mai 2008)

nabend


----------



## Artenus (15. Mai 2008)

ich bin auch mal wieder da


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Nabend an die Neuankömmlinge.^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Mai 2008)

Namd, meine Kleinen!


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

erstes mal das ich hier reinschreibe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

normalerweise schlafe ich um diese zeit ja schon


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Ein Früheinschläfer? xD


----------



## Siu (15. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend ihr Lieben

und hi @ Schnuffel <3


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Schnuffel ist da! Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (15. Mai 2008)

Warum seid ihr eigl immer so lieb zu Alanium? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Weil ich eine Frau bin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

hm hab meinen post nochmal durchgelesen.. mist! klang nicht so recht ironisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

war eigentlich ironisch gemeint.. ^^


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Dacht' ich's mir doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (15. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> erstes mal das ich hier reinschreibe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer hätte das gedacht?? Bist ja auch erst seit heute angemeldet...^^


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artenus (15. Mai 2008)

mhh was mach ich denn ejtzt mal


----------



## Lurock (15. Mai 2008)

Mmmh... hachja... früher, da war hier noch was los.... wir hatten damals sogar Themen!
Aber mittlerweile ist das hier ja nicht mehr der Rede wert....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artenus (15. Mai 2008)

Doch gestern hatten wir zum beispiel Porno dialoge als Thema(oder vorgestern)


----------



## Nevad (15. Mai 2008)

Letztens hatten wir auch ein Gespräch über Smegma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also nur gute Themen hier!


----------



## Dr Jones (15. Mai 2008)

Dann will ich mal die Müden aufwecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.trendhure.com/wahllos-leute-erschrecken-video/


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

verdammt da wäre ich so gerne dabei gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


"wozu ist denn das stroh da?" "ich weiss nicht." "hmmmm" "soll ich dir einen blasen?"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EDIT: also als ihr das thema porno dialoge hattet... zu späte antwort sry^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Mai 2008)

Shalor:

"Das ist der Stromkasten mit dem wir immer Probleme haben."
"Mmmmh... Warum liegt denn da Stroh?"
"Warum hast du eine Maske auf?"
"Mmh, dann blas mir doch einen!"

So ging das glaub ich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (15. Mai 2008)

das war der exakte wortlaut


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Shalor:
> 
> "Das ist der Stromkasten mit dem wir immer Probleme haben."
> "Mmmmh... Warum liegt denn da Stroh?"
> ...




Ach genau stimmt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Mai 2008)

Auf jedenfall ganz witzig...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (15. Mai 2008)

und bescheuert


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

ihr spinnt doch !!! einself

omg photoshop abuse für profil machen suxx ^^ soviel text .. soviel zu tun so wenig zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (15. Mai 2008)

was? worüber redest du?


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Hach, ich glaub', ich geh' in's Bett, bin net so gut drauf heut' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> was? worüber redest du?



klick mal auf mein mybuffed knopf .. dann weist was ich mein

gn8 alanium süsse träume odr so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (15. Mai 2008)

gute nacht


----------



## Artenus (15. Mai 2008)

ist dieser porno film eig wirklich vorhanden mit dem stroh oder nur nen scherz?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (15. Mai 2008)

hm...sieht garnich schlecht aus


----------



## Magic! (15. Mai 2008)

wollt hier auch mal mein senf zugeben während ich nebenbei fernschau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (15. Mai 2008)

Den Porno mit dem Stroh gibt es wirklich, such mal danach auf Youtube oder woanders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

sowas gibts echt?

omg 

Nunaj 
blog verschönert - jap
blogs gepostet - jap
spam geschrieben - jap
mails gesendet - jap
problem behoben - jap
bye gesagt - ..

CuCu <-- newest boring spam blog mit neuen bildern out now *g*

edit meint da mir noch langweilig war .. hf -> http://www.bendecho.de/4b50e6f947-warum-li...eberhaupt-stroh ^^


----------



## Siu (15. Mai 2008)

gääähnende Leere hier..


----------



## Ocian (15. Mai 2008)

Ich werfe mal nen HUHU und GUTE NACHT in die Runde xD


----------



## RadioactiveMan (15. Mai 2008)

omg ich spür förmlich wie sich mir augenringe bilden


----------



## Siu (16. Mai 2008)

Echt.. ich merke auch wie die wachsen^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (16. Mai 2008)

sie werden immer dunkler....^^


----------



## Taikunsun (16. Mai 2008)

nabend


----------



## Siu (16. Mai 2008)

Und häßlicher :X


----------



## RadioactiveMan (16. Mai 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Und häßlicher :X


ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so bin nu mal weg. nacht an alle die noch da sind


----------



## Siu (16. Mai 2008)

Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin auch off. Morgen früh gehts zur Freundin ^^ 2 Stunden autofahren unso


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2008)

Nacht ihr zwei!


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2008)

Ich geh dann auch mal, nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2008)

Dann muss ich wohl den Nachtschwärmer Thread rausholen, uhhh 3 Posts hintereinander^^.
Abend an alle.


----------



## Lurock (16. Mai 2008)

Namd


----------



## Schurkissimo (16. Mai 2008)

HaiHow


----------



## Minastirit (16. Mai 2008)

omg leeroyyyyyyy

for the leech king
.. mein outloot funkt WAAAA

einself .. huhu *g*


----------



## Lurock (16. Mai 2008)

Minas, du solltest den Hustensaft absetzen!


----------



## Minastirit (16. Mai 2008)

dacht ich mir auch schon aber hat nix gebtacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (16. Mai 2008)

Kennt ihr Nyhm?

Pretty Fly for a Draenei oder auch Just Loot it... geilste Songs ever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (16. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Kennt ihr Nyhm?
> 
> Pretty Fly for a Draenei oder auch Just Loot it... geilste Songs ever
> 
> ...


Klar. Sehr cool gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Kennt ihr Nyhm?
> 
> Pretty Fly for a Draenei oder auch Just Loot it... geilste Songs ever
> 
> ...



ich find ja die "alten" besser

wie m.a.g.e oder warlock aka i'm so op


----------



## Shalor (16. Mai 2008)

Just loot it ist der Anfang vorallem so hammer ^^


Tank, down down down, rogue down down down...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


http://youtube.com/watch?v=-bAN7Ts0xBo ab 0:26 der hammer!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artenus (16. Mai 2008)

Guten abend ich bin auch mal nach nachdem ich mich von meiner Sauftour erholt habe xD


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2008)

bin ma wech nacht!


----------



## Minastirit (16. Mai 2008)

ich bin ma weg hier cucu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (17. Mai 2008)

hmmm warum alle weg?

ist doch erst halb 1 XD


----------



## Realcynn (17. Mai 2008)

so geh auch mal pennen gn8 morgen konzert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (17. Mai 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5Az_7U0-cK0


----------



## Lurock (17. Mai 2008)

Allohoool! Namd allersiets!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Mai 2008)

nach einer woche melde ich mich auch wieder in diesem thread,*re*


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2008)

saleee

is was los hier? <-- am colleteral damage kuken ^^ is eh dauerwerbung .-.- pro 7 tse

*in pause seinen blog irgendwie schöner machen will*

edit meint: forum immer noch so langsam? -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Mai 2008)

Lass uns susammen kischan! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2008)

kischan? wtf is das?

btw kannst mir dein excellent mal auslhenen *g* mir is langweilig


----------



## Lurock (17. Mai 2008)

Kischan is kischan!
Un ne du kries mein excellent net! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (17. Mai 2008)

drogen?


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2008)

immer muss man google fragen weil lurock inkompetent ist -.- typisch

Es existiert kein Artikel mit dem Namen &#8222;kischan&#8220;. <-- was immer es ist .. es ist nix wichtiges^^


----------



## Shalor (17. Mai 2008)

Alle Macht den Drogen!


----------



## Lurock (17. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2008)

das ist ouzo und kein kischan aber egal ^^


----------



## Lurock (17. Mai 2008)

Aber mit Ouzo tut man kischan!


----------



## Spectrales (17. Mai 2008)

Namd Mädels!


----------



## Spectrales (17. Mai 2008)

Wo hastn eigentlich die Bilder her Lurock? oO
Hab Stunden um Stunden gegoogelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Mai 2008)

Spectrales du Gorillaarschhaar!
Lass den Scheiß!


----------



## Tahult (17. Mai 2008)

lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (17. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (17. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Spectrales du Gorillaarschhaar!
> Lass den Scheiß!



Omg oO

Aggro?

Ich brauch halt Aufmerksamkeit +.+
Morgen ists weg...verpsrochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Mai 2008)

Du änderst das jetzt sofort!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Mai 2008)

immer mehr leute haben as gegen die milch :O


----------



## Lurock (17. Mai 2008)

> Ich bin angetrunken, ich versteh keinen Spaß der oberhalb der Gürtellinie liegt...


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> immer mehr leute haben as gegen die milch :O


Nöö, die Milch is kuhl...^^


----------



## chopi (18. Mai 2008)

der bär allerdings auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. Mai 2008)

Bin mal wieder weg, ciao...


----------



## chopi (18. Mai 2008)

jo gn8 lu


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2008)

cya lurock

hmm lurocks ava und sig klau *pewpew*


----------



## Lurock (18. Mai 2008)

Hey, hört verdammt nochmal auf meinen Avatar und meine Signatur zu benutzen!


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2008)

war nur witz will deinen ava ned .. mag meine mumu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und meine sig hat genau gleich viele frauen wie dein excellent also von dem her ..


----------



## chopi (18. Mai 2008)

minasirit hat 3.999 beiträge,geil
//edit:soviel dazu


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2008)

4k uz uz uz uz 

das mal gleich in zam gb spammen *g*


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

GZ.^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2008)

dankeschöööön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der applaus ist gerechtfertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- otto 4tw


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2008)

böööö langweilig hier ich geh ma pennen
cucu treibts ned zu wild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

Um den Nachtschwärmer auch mal wieder zu pushen, hau ich jetzt einfach mal ein Thema in die Runde.^^
War von euch schon jemand beim Gotcha?
Hab ich heut/gestern mit paar Kumpels gemacht. Sehr geile Nummer.


----------



## chopi (18. Mai 2008)

[01:07]	<Chopi>	ok ich geh off,gn8 euch
-IRC


----------



## Ahramanyu (18. Mai 2008)

*Eistee schlürf und den Thread überwach*

Hoffe, ihr seid auch alle artig!


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> *Eistee schlürf und den Thread überwach*
> 
> Hoffe, ihr seid auch alle artig!


Klar. Hier ist doch heute nix los. Kann also auch keiner unartig sein...^^


----------



## Taikunsun (18. Mai 2008)

ole ole ole Deutschland 3-0 Holland


----------



## Gnomthebest (18. Mai 2008)

nachdem ich seit stunden eine grp für ne ini gesucht hatte, diese endlich gefunden hatte und nachdem wir uns erfolgreich durch die ini gewipet hatten wars fast 3:00 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

gute nacht euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (18. Mai 2008)

Da hat das rote Pferd sich einfach umgekjeht!


----------



## rEdiC (18. Mai 2008)

und hat mi seinem shcwantz die fliege abgewehrt!


----------



## Spectrales (18. Mai 2008)

Besser? :S

LUROCK STINKT!! PÖÖÖH!!


----------



## Alanium (18. Mai 2008)

Nabend! (Erste, *freu*^^)


----------



## Lurock (18. Mai 2008)

Namd Schnuggi


----------



## Spectrales (18. Mai 2008)

Zweiter!!111drölf

Ich bin zu sehr in Wow um zu nachtschwärmen sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
yo alda


----------



## Oonâgh (18. Mai 2008)

4th. Wat machts ihr? Ich versuch mich an nem Bild und verkack dabei .. Es nervt xD


----------



## Oonâgh (18. Mai 2008)

Doppelpost, scheiss Lagginternet -.-    *hust*


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

Nabend...
Brauch buffed bei euch auch so lange, bis die Seite aufgebaut wird??
Nervt mich wohl ein bisschen. Mit der Leitung ist alles in Ordnung. 
Bei Sport1 oder Wikipedia geht's superschnell, nur bei buffed dauerts...


----------



## Incontemtio (18. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Brauch buffed bei euch auch so lange, bis die Seite aufgebaut wird??



Bei mir genauso. Vor zwei Stunden kam ich aber gar nicht hier ins Forum.


----------



## Oonâgh (18. Mai 2008)

Yo, scheint mir auch so ... Aber auch nur so abends, ne? ^^ Hier Servertraffic nimmt zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Yo, scheint mir auch so ... *Aber auch nur so abends, ne?* ^^ Hier Servertraffic nimmt zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist schon den ganzen Tag so...


----------



## Lurock (18. Mai 2008)

*hust hust*



			
				Homer schrieb:
			
		

> Laaangweilig!


----------



## x3n0n (18. Mai 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=567608


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=567608


aha^^


----------



## chopi (18. Mai 2008)

x3n0n hat doch nur einen thread hier reingepostet,der euch angeblich helfen soll,weil er nur neidisch auf die anderen mods war,die hier gepostet haben^^


----------



## Alanium (18. Mai 2008)

chopi, deine Kombinationsgabe ist unglaublich!


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> x3n0n hat doch nur einen thread hier reingepostet,der euch angeblich helfen soll,weil er nur neidisch auf die anderen mods war,die hier gepostet haben^^


Harharhar!!!
Pöse Milchtüte!! Schäm dich!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (18. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> x3n0n hat doch nur einen thread hier reingepostet,der euch angeblich helfen soll,weil er nur neidisch auf die anderen mods war,die hier gepostet haben^^


Oh, jetzt wo du es sagst...


----------



## Taikunsun (18. Mai 2008)

möp


----------



## Alanium (18. Mai 2008)

Klangvolle Hupe hast du da, Taikunsun!


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

Gogogogo, x3n0n!!!
Noch 1 Post bis 1k!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. Mai 2008)

Ach Kinners, der Postcounter ist nicht alles!


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach Kinners, der Postcounter ist nicht alles!


Höhö!!! Das sagt der Richtige... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (18. Mai 2008)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab gestern wieder mit WoW angefangen. ^^ Ein neues MMORPG bringt bei mir einfach nichts, ich komm immer wieder aufs Alte zurück...dann kann ich mir die Kohle für AoC auch sparen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lurock's neue Signatur ist ja genial! xD


----------



## Taikunsun (18. Mai 2008)

möp möp


----------



## D132 (18. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend die werten Damen und Herren. Man man man war ich lange nich mehr hier =)


----------



## chopi (18. Mai 2008)

gute nacht nachtschwärmer,
bis bald buffed,
wir sehen uns am freitag wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo und by Tütchen


----------



## Destilatus (18. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend schonmal an alle Buffedforumnachtschwärmer ^^


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

Guten Abönd!


----------



## Tahult (19. Mai 2008)

> Huhu! *wink*


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

Da waren es schon 2!


----------



## Tahult (19. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

Hehe


----------



## Tahult (19. Mai 2008)

Tja, kaum zu glauben, aber selbst Fliegen haben anscheinend ein bisschen Anstand und Benehmen... löl


----------



## Villano (19. Mai 2008)

HALLO LEUTE!!!


----------



## Lurock (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo meine kleinen rosa Freunde!


----------



## Tahult (19. Mai 2008)

Tach
Der Spruch unter deinem Bild ist nice. Gibt wahrscheinlich keinen, der da noch nicht auf "Click here" geklickt hat/klicken wollte. 
Mich eingeschlossen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

Der ist doch schon aaaaaaaaaaalt.^^ Ich bin nicht druff reingefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (19. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Der ist doch schon aaaaaaaaaaalt.^^ Ich bin nicht druff reingefallen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein...^^


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

Was nein?


----------



## Villano (19. Mai 2008)

soll heißen das du draufgeklckt hast^^


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

Nö, hab' ich ehrlich nicht. x]

Achja, Lu, seit wann bin ich denn rosa? oÔ


----------



## fabdiem (19. Mai 2008)

pssst .... is ja schon abend

GUTEN ABEND ALLERSEITS


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend, fabdiem!


----------



## Villano (19. Mai 2008)

nabend


----------



## fabdiem (19. Mai 2008)

guten morgen alanium


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

Frohe Ostern


----------



## Villano (19. Mai 2008)

frohe ostern? xD


----------



## fabdiem (19. Mai 2008)

ich sehs schon


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

Was siehst du?


----------



## Mini Vaati (19. Mai 2008)

was passiert,wenn ich um 20uhr 59min hier was reinposte??


----------



## Villano (19. Mai 2008)

dann wirst du für 1jahr gebannt!!!!!!
muhaha


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

Dann werde ich zu dir kommen und dich aufessen, so wie ich riesentrolli gegessen habe!


----------



## fabdiem (19. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was siehst du?


 den großen blauen busch


----------



## Villano (19. Mai 2008)

habt ihr getrunken? xD


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

Ich nehme keine Drogen, ich bin so!!!!!


----------



## Mini Vaati (19. Mai 2008)

und was passiert wenn ich was um punkt 6 was reinposte?


----------



## Villano (19. Mai 2008)

das würde gehen


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

Dann passiert nichts, weil es dann ja noch erlaubt ist! Aber wehe, es ist 6:00:01!


----------



## Mini Vaati (19. Mai 2008)

6uhr 1/2sek???


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

Ja


----------



## Villano (19. Mai 2008)

ich bin weg ciao


----------



## fabdiem (19. Mai 2008)

und was wenn 6:00:00:00:01?

p.s. ich trinke schon wieda actimel

den actimel aktiviert abwehrkräfte

p.s.  an villano: tschüssi

ville valle XD


----------



## Mini Vaati (19. Mai 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> ich bin weg ciao


ich auch

ps:aber ich komme wieder,und wieder,und wieder...


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

Gute Nacht, ihr beiden.^^


----------



## fabdiem (19. Mai 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> ps:aber ich komme wieder,und wieder,und wieder...



ahhhhh 8 ?


----------



## Mini Vaati (19. Mai 2008)

fabdiem schrieb:


> ahhhhh 8 ?


wie jetzt

ps:sowas nennt sich gucken,wer cu sagt


----------



## fabdiem (19. Mai 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> wie jetzt


 na wenn du ne 8 fährst kommt man auch immer wieder


----------



## Mini Vaati (19. Mai 2008)

fabdiem schrieb:


> na wenn du ne 8 fährst kommt man auch immer wieder


eine liegende 8 ist doch auch das unendlich zeichen oder?


----------



## Mini Vaati (19. Mai 2008)

ok,nun endgültig gute nacht


----------



## fabdiem (19. Mai 2008)

klappa zu affe tot

flascha leer


----------



## Lurock (19. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Achja, Lu, seit wann bin ich denn rosa? oÔ


Du bist rosa! *HAAATTSCH...* Teilweise... *SCHIIIIIII* !


----------



## fabdiem (19. Mai 2008)

na ich geh dann ma auch

euch ALLEN

eine wunderschöne erholsame gute nacht
und träumt ausch schön süß

(ups war glaubt n bisl zuschwul^^)

na emanzipation ne XD


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

Gute Nacht, fabdiem!

Lu... du... *droh*


----------



## the Huntress (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo bin auch mal da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe morgen keine Schule -> mündliche Abiprüfung
Ich trinke lieber Mineralwasser! Leider ist mein Vorrat fast alle muss ne neue Kiste hoch zum PC holen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (19. Mai 2008)

'n Aaaabääänd...

*kleines Anhängsel, passend zur Begrüssung*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zvhq07jA1c


----------



## Lurock (19. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Lu... du... *droh*


Ja? *g*


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

Du bist doof! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mag dich nicht mehr!


----------



## Lurock (19. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Du bist doof!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber ich hatte doch Recht! ...oder etwa nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

*Du* hast nie recht! Egal um was es geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Mai 2008)

Bin dann auch mal... weg...  Bye!


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (19. Mai 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5Az_7U0-cK0


----------



## Tahult (19. Mai 2008)

This schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5Az_7U0-cK0


Ganz ehrlich??
Scheiße...  
Aber deine Sig is cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (19. Mai 2008)

ich mag eigentlich keine elektronische musik, aber Aphex Twin is Klasse \o/

danke btw


dein avater braucht  die Pedobear Variante


----------



## Lurock (20. Mai 2008)

Nabönd!


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Mai 2008)

Cheers.. Bin grad aber net so ganz aktiv, ich mach Matheaufgaben nebenher xD


----------



## Lurock (20. Mai 2008)

Mathe... mag ich gar net! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Mai 2008)

Same.. Aber muss wohl. Nja, die andere Hälfte der Aufgabe "Verstehe ich nicht" *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaaaaade aber auch ^^


----------



## Tahult (20. Mai 2008)

Nabend...

Hab ich grad gefunden. --> Klick. Keine Ahnung, ob ihr das schon kennt. Bestimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (20. Mai 2008)

Ich müsste eigentlich für eine Lateinarbeit morgen gelernt haben, aber ich habs einfach nicht über mich gebracht.^^ Ich hasse dieses Fach...


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Mai 2008)

Wievieltes Jahr? Bzw was machts ihr grad?


----------



## Lurock (20. Mai 2008)

the schrieb:


> Ich müsste eigentlich für eine Lateinarbeit morgen gelernt haben, aber ich habs einfach nicht über mich gebracht.^^ Ich hasse dieses Fach...


Ich liebe Latein, ich liebe alle Sprachen!
Alles 1... *g*


----------



## the Huntress (20. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich liebe Latein, ich liebe alle Sprachen!
> Alles 1... *g*



Ja Englisch steh ich auch 1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würde auch gerne Spanisch lernen, aber an meiner Schule gibts nur eine AG dafür bei der ich mitmache... Richtig Lernen fänd ich besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Juhu Giga Games kommt!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Mai 2008)

Hmm "Powermetal"
"Du bist der Held deiner Welt, du bist Power Metal! Am liebsten würdest du den ganzen Tag lang auf roten Drachen in schrecklich kitschige Sonnenuntergränge reiten und dabei ein leuchtendes Schwert schwingen. Du liebst Fantasy, irgendwie schwebst du ständig zwischen dieser und einer Paralelwelt, in der alle möglichen sorten von fantastischen Kreaturen existieren, hin und her. Dein unglaublicher Enthusiasmus und deine heroischen (oder einfach pathetischen?) Gesten, in Verbindung mit einer latenten Selbstüberschätzung zeichnen ein eher merkwürdiges Bild von dir. Bestimmt bist du auch Rollenspieler, habe ich recht? Im Grunde bist du okay, aber manchmal nervst du einfach."

Der letzte Satz macht mir Sorgen..
Btw ich steh eher auf Melodeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Mai 2008)

Ach Power-Metal = Plüsch-Metal!!

Deathcore/Grindcore/Brutal Death-Metal
das ist Musik!


----------



## Tahult (20. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach Power-Metal = Plüsch-Metal!!
> 
> Deathcore/Grindcore/Brutal Death-Metal
> das ist Musik!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nichts gegen Metal-Fans, aber ich glaub, sowas möchte ich nicht mal 5 sec lang hören... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. Mai 2008)

ok,was glaubt ihr,in wie viel min hat dieser thread 800 seiten?


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Mai 2008)

Hab ich früher auch immer gedacht. Da war ich noch totaler Queen- & Co Fetischist. Aber irgendwann bin ich auf den Geschmack gekommen. Hatte glaube ich paar Hintergründe mit Familie und gescheiterter Freundschaft.  Gegen Frust hab ich zuerst Bullet gehört, danach unterschiedlichstes.. Caliban, COB, und so weiter... Es dehnt sich immer weiter aus ^^

//e:

kA, aber durch meinen Edit geschätzte 15 Sekunden später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Powerposting ftw xD


----------



## Minastirit (20. Mai 2008)

BEI MIR IM BLOG HATS NEUE TALENTE FÜR DAS ADDON

fuck verklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3 caps

naja hi qq und bb

wenn einer die infos will einfach nachkun ^^ greets


----------



## Tahult (20. Mai 2008)

Queen <3


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Mai 2008)

Jau, hab letztens erst wieder die drei Best-Of's durchgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat schon was!


----------



## Lurock (20. Mai 2008)

Was macht ihr so?


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Mai 2008)

Ich bereite eine Hausaufgabe / Kurzreferat über den Afghanistankonflikt vor -_-   Ist mir leider etwas spät eingefallen, dass ich des morgen brauch  ^^


----------



## Minastirit (20. Mai 2008)

giev fuclking 800 ^^
naja muss off lurock hol dir die 800


----------



## Minastirit (20. Mai 2008)

nur noch 10 posts og og


----------



## Lurock (20. Mai 2008)

Jaja, Minas, ich geb mein Bestes... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Mai 2008)

go lurock go lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Mai 2008)

wobei das hier so langsam geht


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2008)

Nabend erstmal!

Du bist Heavy Metal! Der Klassiker, gewissermaßen. Schockieren, Rebellieren, anders sein, das war von Anfang an dein Ziel. Du hast Attitüde und ziehst deinen Stil konsequent durch, doch was früher noch neu und aufrührerisch war ist mittlerweile weitgehend zum Klischee erstarrt und zur Tradition verknöchert. Gut, du magst dich beständig gegen irgendwelche Trends wehren, aber dabei risikierst du zum wandelnden Fossil zu werden, dass keiner mehr ernst nehmen kann. Aber was erzähle ich dir? Du hast bis ins 21. Jarhundert ohne veränderung (abgesehen vielleicht von leicht ergrauendem Haar?) überlebt, also wirst du dich wohl auch nicht mehr ändern. 

Was soll das denn heißen? Ich bin 14!! Ich habe noch keine grauen Haare!!!


----------



## Minastirit (20. Mai 2008)

hi süsse ^^


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo du.^^


----------



## Minastirit (20. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nabend erstmal!
> 
> 
> 
> Was soll das denn heißen? Ich bin 14!! Ich habe noch keine grauen Haare!!!



kommt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Mai 2008)

doppelpost *g*


----------



## Minastirit (20. Mai 2008)

tripple post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Mai 2008)

800er post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit dem gef¨hl ins bett nix schöneres *g*


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2008)

Haha!

Och menno... 1 Sekunde zu spät! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Mai 2008)

Noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LOL @ Alanium .. Also jetzt graue Haare, da tät ich mir Sorgen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: Verdammt, jetzt schon xD


----------



## Lurock (20. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 800er post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Verreck, Spammer!


----------



## Minastirit (20. Mai 2008)

i'am the one and only .. god take that away from me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja ich hab nur weisse haare is dat schlimm? so in der gegend in der kein mann je hinkommen wird solang ich lebe ^^

naja bin off cucu


----------



## Minastirit (20. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Verreck, Spammer!



sagte der 6k posts zu 4k ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Verreck, Spammer!




Jawohl! ich frage mich dann lediglich, wie die 800 Seiten sonst hingekommen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2008)

Es wird heute still werden... "Lu ist beschäftigt".... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Mai 2008)

Naja, ich mach mich vom Acker, hab noch zu tun... Bye!


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Mai 2008)

... Wie man sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut's Nächtle und so! Bis moin.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Mai 2008)

Hmmm hab au kei Bock mehr. Meine Aufgaben schieb ich mir in' Arsch .. Nicht bildlich vorstellen, jetzt ^^

gn8, bis denne. 

PS: go for 900 xD


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Mai 2008)

Suche Job. Hat jemand eine Stelle zu vergeben?


----------



## fabdiem (20. Mai 2008)

YEAAAHHH!!! ROFL OLOLOL ZOMFG!!!!!111einzweielf

ich hab morgen frei^^

und übermorgen auch

und überüberübermorgen auch
und überüberüberübermorgen auch^^

na einen guten abend allerseits


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2008)

Nabend und ich verschwinde auch mal ins Bettchen... Morgen Lernstandserhebung Mathe, muss frisch sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (20. Mai 2008)

nadann viel glück


----------



## Tahult (20. Mai 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Suche Job. Hat jemand eine Stelle zu vergeben?


???
Soll ich ein paar Uraltthreads aus der Versenkung holen, die du dann schließen kannst, mit dem Hinweis, dass Forennekromantie nicht erwünscht ist??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Mai 2008)

Meine Wenigkeit dachte eher an bezahlte Arbeit, das Forum ist fordernd genug, danke.


----------



## Tahult (20. Mai 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Meine Wenigkeit dachte eher an bezahlte Arbeit, das Forum ist fordernd genug, danke.


Okay, sorry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Mai 2008)

Kein Problem, als ehemaliger Druidenspieler finde ich deinen tanzenden Bären sehr amüsant, weswegen ich dir dein Unwissen nicht nachtrage.


----------



## fabdiem (20. Mai 2008)

mein nachbar hat nen trockner der 24h am tag trocknet

der typ scheint viel wäsche zuhaben

vl braucht der hilfe XD


----------



## Lurock (21. Mai 2008)

Namd allerseits


----------



## Taikunsun (21. Mai 2008)

servus


----------



## Lurock (21. Mai 2008)

Nichts los... Dann bin ich mal weg, Ciao!


----------



## Oonâgh (21. Mai 2008)

DOCH Ich bin los ^^


----------



## Oonâgh (21. Mai 2008)

Tote Hose, hier? *schnarch*


----------



## Minastirit (21. Mai 2008)

no pp just qq -.- nix los oda wat


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Mai 2008)

*am Tippern von was GANZ großem bin*

Ist euch etwa langweilig? Ich empfehle das Lesen der Bibel!


----------



## Tahult (21. Mai 2008)

So, Champions League ist also entschieden.
Ballack trifft zwar sicher im Elfmeterschießen, gewinnt aber trotzdem nicht. Schade.

Btw: Nabend... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Mai 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> *am Tippern von was GANZ großem bin*
> 
> Ist euch etwa langweilig? Ich empfehle das Lesen der Bibel!



black bible .. jo geiler film .. oder meinst du die echte? och

fussball ist nicht unser leben denn könig fussball regiert nicht meie welt <-- oder so geht das lied *g*

pvp ownage sag ich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 to have windfury procing .. auch wenn ich mehr wl zock^^


----------



## Oonâgh (21. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab grad das hier:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=US_vAn_t5JY
http://youtube.com/watch?v=eW7qjsvyPXk

geschaut xD


----------



## Milivoje (22. Mai 2008)

1. habemus daum
2. ich bin rückfällig geworden....


----------



## Milivoje (22. Mai 2008)

1. habemus daum
2. ich bin rückfällig geworden....
3. vielleicht wirds ein doppelpost.... ich drücke einfach gaaanz oft auf antwort hinzufügen *

* hat geklappt


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Mhmm es ist einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hui, Leude.. Is ja zum wegratzen hier^^ Wo sind unsere täglichen Spassmacher?


----------



## Tahult (22. Mai 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Also ich hab grad das hier:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=US_vAn_t5JY
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=eW7qjsvyPXk
> 
> geschaut xD


CHARLIIIIEEEE!!!! 
Hahahaha... sehr geil!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Hmm hier's ja iwie nix mehr gebacken. Dann geh ich au mal pennen. Bis morgen Abend wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut's Nächtle allerseits!


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Mai 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=WeW_Zd2B2zU


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Mai 2008)

anon delivers!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bawahahahahahahahaahawawa epic win



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (22. Mai 2008)

Na es ist so schön morgen einen Freien Tag zu geniessen.

Ich muss mal etwas testen:


Spoiler



test test  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (22. Mai 2008)

Nabend!


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

'n Abend allerseits.. Na? Was läuft so bei euch?


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Mai 2008)

boah eine stunde av -.-


----------



## RadioactiveMan (22. Mai 2008)

nabend
bin auch mal wieder da


----------



## Rifaen (22. Mai 2008)

*vorsichtig reinkomm* Ich wollte auch einmal Hallo sagen.^^

Hallo!


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Mai 2008)

will mich denn niemand bemitleiden? die frostwolf horden stamm hat uns eine stunde lang tot gezergt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rifaen (22. Mai 2008)

Och du Armer! Selber schuld, wenn man Ally spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (22. Mai 2008)

nabend
armer trolli^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (22. Mai 2008)

bist du alli? die bekommen kein mitleid
erst recht nicht wenn sie in meinem realmpool spielen, wo horde dauernd av verliert


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Mai 2008)

in dem realmpool verliert ally alles wenn es rnd grps sind -.-


----------



## Villano (22. Mai 2008)

welcher realmpool?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (22. Mai 2008)

frostwolf müsste in dem realmpool blutdurst sein und da hat die horde, als ich noch gespielt hab immer das av verloren^^
kann sein dass das jetzt anders is


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Mai 2008)

jup blutdurst. ab is immer lose. die anderen nicht ganz so oft aber oft genug. zum glück bin ich inner pvp gilde was doch recht oft ne stamm grp bedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Blutdurst? Da hab ich n Hordi drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich sogar zwei.. Jaaah ist schön da ^^   Bzw war ...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (22. Mai 2008)

cool dann kann ich auch endlich mal av machen ohne schlechte laune zu bekommen wenn ich in 2 wochen vllt wieder anfang zu zocken

welcher realm Oonagh?


----------



## Rifaen (22. Mai 2008)

Hachja... Das gute alte Blutdurst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (22. Mai 2008)

ich hab auf dem realmpool auch hordi^^
würde sich ja dann nochmal lohnen den zu spieln^^


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Zirkel des Cenarius is mein alter Main (Oonâgh, Taurendudu *hust* Rp-Pve ôO)
Und Zuluhed n 61er Rogue, der irgendwann als dritter oder vierter 70er dienen sollte. Bin aber net wirklich weitergekommen^^


----------



## Villano (22. Mai 2008)

ich hab  auch nen char aufm zirkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UD Schurke Villano


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Irgendwoher kommt mir das so bekannt vor, aber ich hab ewig nichts mehr mit dem Char gemacht ...


----------



## Villano (22. Mai 2008)

ich bin mir 100% sicher schonmal mit einem Oonâgh gequestet zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Herrlich ...  Gilde? Obwohl ... Hm, ich kenn da nich mehr viel. Die altbekannten halt. Ishneraid, HCMAG, Sturmis *seufz, schwälg* neuerdings ja Herdir en Fear und Los Guerrilleros, welche sich aufgelöst haben ....  Ohweh .... Ich hatte noch nie ein so gutes Gedächtnis, obwohl ich immer noch die Namen weiss. Ich kann nur die Person nie zuordnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (22. Mai 2008)

mh...ich spiel im mom garnicht mehr und von daher weiß ich auch nicht ob ich  aus der gilde in der ich war schon rausgeflogen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Same. Also in der Gilde bin ich noch, aber war da das letzte Mal vor 3 Monaten online ôO  Wo warst du denn?  ... Krieg garnix mehr auf die Reihe


----------



## Rifaen (22. Mai 2008)

Da haben sich wohl 2 gefunden! *g*


----------



## Villano (22. Mai 2008)

als ich das letzte mal vor ca. 2 monaten online war,müsste ich eig. soweit ich mich erinnern kann bei der brennenden klinge gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Hmm .. sagt mir garnüscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwas bekannteres vorher mal gewesen?   Obwohl.. Lass lieber. Ich kenn die Gildenhierarchie nicht mehr. ^^

Könnt's vlt auch der Oon ohne den Circonflex gewesen sein? xD


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Rifaen schrieb:


> Da haben sich wohl 2 gefunden! *g*




Jaaahhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (22. Mai 2008)

keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab kein gutes gedächtnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rifaen (22. Mai 2008)

Mein Gott, nach dem was Ala mir erzählt hat, habe ich hier mehr erwartet.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Mai 2008)

was wurde dir denn erzählt?


----------



## Villano (22. Mai 2008)

das hier is jez eig nurn dialog^^normal is hier viel mehr los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Mai 2008)

es is ja auch donnerstag^^


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Alanium? Naja, sagen wir's so.. In den letzten paar Tagen ist hier auch iwie weniger los als sonst, find ich...


----------



## Villano (22. Mai 2008)

so leutz ich bin mal weg^^


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Oki, cu.. Bis die Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Mai 2008)

baba villano


----------



## Taikunsun (22. Mai 2008)

nabend


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Hiho.. Naaa? Was machts ihr alle so grad dolles? Ich bin bissl am Bilder kolorieren ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Mai 2008)

bin am off gehen^^ baba


----------



## Taikunsun (22. Mai 2008)

am langweilen


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Tzzz einer nach dem anderen. Wird ja richtig leer hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Mai 2008)

Namd meine Süßen!


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Ahoj, du Süßi! Whutzup?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (22. Mai 2008)

nabend auch


----------



## Lurock (22. Mai 2008)

Was ne Waschlapperei hier... mehr alsn "Hallo" läuft net, wa?


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Alter Schwede.. Ich les deine Sig so oft am Tag, da müsste mein Leseskill bei -375 sein!   Oder geht der pro Buchstabe wieder 1 hoch? ^^


----------



## Tahult (22. Mai 2008)

has increased = hat sich erhöht

/streber off ^^


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Lol ich bin doof.. Bei mir decreased das wahrscheinlich, wo's bei jedem anderen hoch geht -.-     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


No comment on that

//edit: Jep, Lu .. Irgendwie ... Gestern au schon. Einmal nich am WE und hier is nur tote Hose.. Und das fällt selbst mir auf, obwohl ich eig. garnicht mal so aktiv bin o_O


----------



## RadioactiveMan (22. Mai 2008)

wenn du das oft genug liest...


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Prrrzabbb *pssscht!*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (22. Mai 2008)

wat???


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Siehst du? bei mir geht eroohdhf doch runter... skshhsk skill.. 
Achso, im Lesen, nicht Schreiben. Egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (22. Mai 2008)

rofl das ist der beweis!
das senkt also doch den lese skill statt ihn zu erhöhen^^

naja bin dann mal off, machts gut


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

hehe.. gn8, bis die Tage


----------



## Oonâgh (23. Mai 2008)

./sleep ?!  Is hier überhaupt noch wer wach? ^^


----------



## Natureclaw (23. Mai 2008)

NOCH
sobald das ICQ Fenster zugeht, @ Bett X___X


----------



## Lurock (23. Mai 2008)

Namd ihr von Salzstangen verstopften Einlaufschläuche! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

Tach auch.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

hallihallohallöle


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

Na, das Trollviech (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ist ja auch da.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

soo morgen wird schönes wetter hab alles aufgegessen


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

So ist's brav!


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

ist ja auch ne riesenvernatwortung die man beim essen so hat


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

Allerdings! Stell dir vor, es wäre ganz schlechtes Wetter, wenn du nicht aufisst! (Wobei... ich darf nie wieder ganz aufessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

ich ess einfach viel mehr als du wodurch deine verweigerung dann kompensiert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

Das werden wir ja mal sehen!


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

ohh ja

duell?


----------



## Taikunsun (23. Mai 2008)

lolz was gehtn hier wider ab und nabend


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

Nene, heut' nicht.^^

Menno, immer so wenig los hier in letzter Zeit... ich vermiss die Tage wo 5 Beiträge innerhalb einer Minute erschienen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt "Guten Abend" zu Taikunsun.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

tzz pussy^^


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

Gar nix mehr los? oÔ


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

nope


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

Watt doof!


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

watt beleidigst du mich denn einfach?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

Ick hav dich gar nit beleidigt!


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

jaja red dich nur raus


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nie glaubst du mir!


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

du bist ja auch en durchtriebenes luder


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

Stimmt ja gar nicht!


----------



## Minastirit (23. Mai 2008)

n'abend mädels/jungs und was hier sonst noch so rumhumpelt

waZZup .. btw forum wie langsam zam pimp ur forum plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Stimmt ja gar nicht!


nana was du für gedanken hast un überhaupt^^

nabönd minas


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

Nabend Minas! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Endlich mal mehr los hier!


----------



## Minastirit (23. Mai 2008)

um was geht es? so ca^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

reich ich dir etwa nich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich ging's ursprünglich darum von wegen Teller leer essen = schönes Wetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> reich ich dir etwa nich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so ne halbe first lady no way !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Eigentlich ging's ursprünglich darum von wegen Teller leer essen = schönes Wetter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach dann müsst immer schönes wetter sein .. wenn einer nicht aufsisst setzts was *g*
ZAM PIMP THAT FORUM SPEED ist ja schlimm -.- geht der rapidshare download schneller als hier abgesendet wird


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

Also bei mir geht's recht fix.

OK, ging's bis grade noch. -.-


----------



## Minastirit (23. Mai 2008)

naja teilweise gehts und manchmal dauerts sooooo lang


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

*summsel* So still hier!


----------



## chopi (23. Mai 2008)

ich bin nach ner woche klassenfahrt nun wieder da und hab keinen bock auf schule am montag._.

*re*

was hab ich brauchbares verpast im nachtschwärmer?


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

Dann Willkommen zurück, chopi! Ich glaube, du hast nicht wirklich was verpasst.^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Mai 2008)

doch ich hatte den 800er post einself !


----------



## Alanium (23. Mai 2008)

OK, außer das.^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Mai 2008)

weniger zocken mehr spammen ^^
wat macht ihr so?


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Mai 2008)

zocken^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Mai 2008)

video umkonvertiren + firefox + wow + itnues = nid soo toll ^^ nur 61 fps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *cry*


----------



## Mondryx (24. Mai 2008)

Ich hab seit 3 Tagen kein bock mehr auf WoW. Guck heute nur den ganzen Tag/Nacht Animes... . Aber davon gibt es ja zum Glück ne Menge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (24. Mai 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich hab seit 3 Tagen kein bock mehr auf WoW. Guck heute nur den ganzen Tag/Nacht Animes... . Aber davon gibt es ja zum Glück ne Menge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab seit 3 Wochen keinen Bock mehr auf WoW... mache deshalb jetzt bis WotLK Pause, vielleicht bringt das addon neuen schwung ins spiel... is schon komisch so den ganzen abend nicht mal in shatt vorbeizuschauen oder biss mit gildenkumpanen zu labern... naja wozu is das buffed forum da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich hab seit 3 Tagen kein bock mehr auf WoW. Guck heute nur den ganzen Tag/Nacht Animes... . Aber davon gibt es ja zum Glück ne Menge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich mag lieber die etwas anderen animes ^^ aber gibt ja für alle genug was anime /manga wtf betrifft


----------



## Mondryx (24. Mai 2008)

Ach welche Richtung, abgesehen das was ich deiner Sig entnehmen kann, magste denn so? Vielleicht kenne ich die ja sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2008)

one piece
naruto
negima 
.hack
dbz
db gt ^^

und noch paar unbekannte japanishce teiler die ich selbst nicht lesen kann .D.

edit meint: das ist normale richtung ^^
die etwas bessere *hust* einfach alles was google raushaut ..


----------



## Mondryx (24. Mai 2008)

ach bis auf negima kenn ich alles. 

meine favs sind elfenlied, tsubasa chronicle, spice & wolf, full metal panic und viele viele mehr...hab inzwischen schon so viele gesehen, hab keine ahnung mehr wieviele das sind^^


----------



## Lurock (24. Mai 2008)

Die besten Animes sind doch Akkiko, Bible Black, Virgin Auction und The Hills Have Size...


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die besten Animes sind doch Akkiko, Bible Black, Virgin Auction und The Hills Have Size...



*g* <3 u lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber naja hast recht wobei es noch paar andere gute gibt .. *hust* seitenichpostendarf ^^
fand dna hunter aber eigentlich auch recht n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



negima ist glaubs auch sowas zumindest hab ich die spassige comic fassung davon irgendwo auf meiner datenplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (24. Mai 2008)

> Die besten Animes sind doch Akkiko, Bible Black, Virgin Auction und The Hills Have Size...



Da haste es auf den Punkt gebracht xD


----------



## chopi (24. Mai 2008)

[01:30]	<Chopi>	ok,ich geh off,bis morgen/heute,leute


----------



## the Huntress (24. Mai 2008)

Animes? Ich habe bis jetzt nur .hack, Full Metal Alchemist und Tales of Eternia : The Animation gesehen. Sonst befasse ich mich damit nicht so...


----------



## Lurock (24. Mai 2008)

Na denn, ich bin mal weg, Ciao!


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2008)

me2 i'm outa here


----------



## -Usagi- (24. Mai 2008)

Möp ich kann nich schlafen >_<
Und Death Note is auch genial ^^

Mata ne Usagi &#9829;


----------



## Lurock (24. Mai 2008)

Namd... allerseits...


----------



## Alanium (24. Mai 2008)

Nabend!


----------



## Lurock (24. Mai 2008)

Und, wie war dein Freund?


----------



## Alanium (24. Mai 2008)

Woran DU schon wieder denkst!


----------



## Lurock (24. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Woran DU schon wieder denkst!


Ahja wenn du sooo kommst (rofl btw.. Wortspielchen):



> Caro &#8206;(22:18):
> naaaaaaaa wie gehts?
> Lu &#8206;(22:18):
> gut und dir?^^
> ...


----------



## Alanium (24. Mai 2008)

Das hat gar nichts zu sagen!


----------



## Lurock (24. Mai 2008)

Ne! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. Mai 2008)

Ahja


----------



## Shalor (24. Mai 2008)

BF ROCKT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BääääMM! 

(Im Nachtschwärmer Thread darf man doch spammen oder?)


----------



## Lurock (24. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> BF ROCKT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (24. Mai 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=iwYMEpH60Gw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. Mai 2008)

OK... strange!


----------



## Lurock (24. Mai 2008)

"OH MY GOD, they're comin' right for us, SHOOT!" 

Na, von wem ist das?


----------



## Alanium (24. Mai 2008)

Och menno, Ratespiele mitten in der Nacht! Das weiß ich nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Mai 2008)

Natürlich von Jimbo!


----------



## Alanium (24. Mai 2008)

Und wer zur Hölle ist Jimbo?!


----------



## Lurock (24. Mai 2008)

Du kennst Jimbo nicht? Der Freund von Ned, der Veteran des Vietnam-Krieges!


----------



## Alanium (24. Mai 2008)

Ah...ja...okay...


----------



## Nevad (24. Mai 2008)

In 12 Minuten hab ich Geburtstag =)


----------



## Lurock (24. Mai 2008)

Ala, dieser Herr hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. Mai 2008)

Wie alt wirste denn, Nevad?

Ahaaaaaaa, Southpark, kein Wunder, dass ich den net kenne.^^


----------



## Jácks (25. Mai 2008)

Buuuuuuh...ich bins nur xD


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2008)

Schade, ein Schreckgespenst wäre mir lieber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

ladies and gentleman, dogs and bitches it's ME!!!!!


----------



## Nevad (25. Mai 2008)

Juhu..endlich legal Bier kaufen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (@ Nevad)

Hallo an riesentrolli und den Forenidioten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

gz nevad


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

Oh no, ich vergaß das was! 

*Torte rüberreich und Konfetti verstreu*
*Partyatmosphäre herstell*


----------



## Jácks (25. Mai 2008)

Wuhuuuuu Party xD
*Hose runterlass*


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

Oh-mein-Gott!


----------



## Jácks (25. Mai 2008)

Hast du was gegen Boxershorts? 0o


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

goil

*popcorn hol* *hose aufmach*


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube, ich lasse euch Männer mal bei euren Partyorgien alleine... *hust*


----------



## Jácks (25. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich lasse euch Männer mal bei euren Partyorgien alleine... *hust*


Okay,okay*hose hochzieh*


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

*umschau* " ey ala haut grad in die dunkle ecke da hinten ab" *hinterher schleich*


----------



## Klunker (25. Mai 2008)

Alanium lässt ihre Hose runter gleiten oO *angestürzt komm*...wäh es sit nur trolli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *umschau* " ey ala haut grad in die dunkle ecke da hinten ab" *hinterher schleich*


*k.o gas raushol* *riesentrolli festhalt und betäub*


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

cs gas bin ich gewohnt damit reißt ihr bei mir nix^^


----------



## chopi (25. Mai 2008)

ich melde mich auch mal,obwohl ich heute keinen bock mehr auf schreiben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

Irgendwie bekomme ich Angst...


----------



## Jácks (25. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekomme ich Angst...


Wieso? :>


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

WIESO WOHL?! So benehme ich mich ja nicht mal, wenn ich randvoll bin! oÔ


----------



## chopi (25. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> WIESO WOHL?! So benehme ich mich ja nicht mal, wenn ich randvoll bin! oÔ


das glaubst du...


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

wie oft warst du denn schon randvoll hä?


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

Öfter als du denkst!


----------



## Jácks (25. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Öfter als du denkst!


0o
geh ich halt mit meiner Freundin kuscheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Öfter als du denkst!


2 mal?


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

Viel Spaß! xD Nevad meldet sich gar nicht mehr... dabei hab' ich ihm extra 'ne Torte gemacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> 2 mal?


Neee, mehr.^^ Und das zwar innerhalb kürzester Zeit.^^ Warum sag ich aber nicht.


----------



## Nevad (25. Mai 2008)

Doch jetzt melde ich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielen Dank für die Torte und die Glühstrümpfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Mai 2008)

So ich verzieh mich mal in meine Kiste und relaxxe noch en bissel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

Bitte, bitte.^^


----------



## Jácks (25. Mai 2008)

Ich hau auch ab,die Pflicht ruft^^
Okay bis dann leutz ciao,adios und goodbye


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

Nächtle


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

nachdem ich ala solange den hintern versohlt hab bis sie hundemüde war geh ich mal off


----------



## chopi (25. Mai 2008)

wir werden und noch lesen,aber an alle die das jetzt lesen,gute nacht euch,ich gehe ins bett.


----------



## Deaty (25. Mai 2008)

ich geh jetz auch in die heia!


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2008)

Namd Kinners!


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

Beh!

Nabend.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

nu mach halt mal jmd irgendwas


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2008)

/strippen


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

nich du! sie!


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2008)

Bin ich dir also nicht gut genug? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Mai 2008)

guten abend,mädels


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2008)

Namd meine transvestite Dorfmatratze!


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bin ich dir also nicht gut genug?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sehr gut erkannt


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

Wie meinen?


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2008)

Das Weib ist offline... :O


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

jo leider wollt mich grad dafür in stimmung bringen dass sie strippt


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2008)

Mmmh, die muss noch viel lernen, die wusste nicht warum sie schlucken können sollte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

Ala? Yo .. Die hat ja nichma tschüss gesagt! DAS gibt nen Ärger morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, die muss noch viel lernen, die wusste nicht warum sie schlucken können sollte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wtf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Wtf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was?


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

Ach .. Nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

bin mal off is ja eh nix los hier


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

Dito. Gn8 @ all, bis morgen.


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2008)

Dann bin ich auch weg, Ciao!


----------



## chopi (25. Mai 2008)

und nun geht der letzte aus dem heutigen block,gute nacht wünsche ich denen,die jetzt noch kommen und gehen werden.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Mai 2008)

Da ich zu faul bin, nen neuen Thread wegen einer einzigen Frage neu zu machen, schreib ich es hier rein.

Wie heißt dieses Lied und die entsprechende Band?


----------



## Hérault (26. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Da ich zu faul bin, nen neuen Thread wegen einer einzigen Frage neu zu machen, schreib ich es hier rein.
> 
> Wie heißt dieses Lied und die entsprechende Band?



Sie haben gegen die Threadregeln verstoßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Sie haben gegen die Threadregeln verstoßen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin ich nicht der erste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Da ich zu faul bin, nen neuen Thread wegen einer einzigen Frage neu zu machen, schreib ich es hier rein.
> 
> Wie heißt dieses Lied und die entsprechende Band?


Hast du das Video auch wirklich angeguckt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann würde ich mir mal den Abspann ansehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (26. Mai 2008)

Qonix unser Erretter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. Mai 2008)

Hier ist jetzt Ruhe drin, gestattet dem Thread wenigstens ein paar Stunden Erholung. Sklaven-Thread-Treiber ihr!


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

/open
/vote for bann "Noxiel"
/open discuss about "Anime/Manga/Hentai"

/Take Cookies in


/learn to speak english


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Noxiel ist ein Gott, sux0r!!!!


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

icg mag den auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber wer gegen die regeln verstößt...^^ nene ich mag den...einmal ein netter und fähiger mod..wo sit eigentlich charca?..oder wie hieß der?


----------



## Mondryx (26. Mai 2008)

Der hat sich bestimmt mit seinen Schildkröten verkrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ma Ai Yori Aoshi Enishi gucken <--find ich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

Heißt der net Ai Yori Aoshi Enishi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *grins*

da editirt er^^


----------



## Alanium (26. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits!


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

na ihr deorollerführerscheinbesitzer?


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

huhu ihr beiden


----------



## Mondryx (26. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Heißt der net Ai Yori Aoshi Enishi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab selber sofort gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Brauch da keinen besserwisser!


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Danke für die Freundes Einladung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

klunker hat nen porno ava klunker hat nen xD
so 31 bilder gefunden aber 0 davon sind normal -.-^^ naja machen wa mal wallpaper draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. Mai 2008)

Lalala... Wieso hat Klunker 'nen Porno Avatar? oÔ


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Lalala... Wieso hat Klunker 'nen Porno Avatar? oÔ


´cause he can


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

REEE! I'm back from kochen!


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

because u don't know best anime ever ..^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> REEE! I'm back from kochen!



mein beileid


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> REEE! I'm back from kochen!


was haste gekocht und wie hat sie geschmeckt?


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wie hat sie geschmeckt?


Saftig süß!


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> was haste gekocht und wie hat sie geschmeckt?



er hat ne pizza gemacht und sie hat geschmeckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> er hat ne pizza gemacht und sie hat geschmeckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HAAAAAAAAAAAAA, NEEIN! Ich hab heute, haltet euch fest...:

NUDELN aus der Tiefkühltruhe gemacht!


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAA, NEEIN! Ich hab heute, haltet euch fest...:
> 
> NUDELN aus der Tiefkühltruhe gemacht!


glaub ich dr nicht! gief link


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAA, NEEIN! Ich hab heute, haltet euch fest...:
> 
> NUDELN aus der Tiefkühltruhe gemacht!



waaaaaa !!! wie konntest du nur .. kannst mir rezept geben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

back in fred...war ja klar, dass du ihn kennst minas^^


----------



## rEdiC (26. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Da ich zu faul bin, nen neuen Thread wegen einer einzigen Frage neu zu machen, schreib ich es hier rein.
> 
> Wie heißt dieses Lied und die entsprechende Band?



Mindless Self Indulgence - Straight To Video


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

junu einer der anwortet und nicht einfach den hint gibt kuk ende vom video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

waaaah meien ikki Tousen dvd ist weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich kauf mir morgen die neuen...besser gesagt ich beastell sie mir^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

sexy bunny's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dein ava ist doch zu 95% aus bible black oder? sonst müsst ich mich gewaltig irren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

nene das sit ikki Tousen..ich wa rauch verwudnert aber hier sit die seite wo ich den her hab =)

http://www.anime-kun.net/anim_gifs/gifs-ik...stiny-1201.html


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

wtf? aber die linke schaut so genau gleich aus -.- hentais sind och nur billig kopie von allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (26. Mai 2008)

Ihr Anime-Freaks! Das Vid oben erinnert mich stark an einen Porno..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ab sofort zieh ich mir die auch rein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

anime darf man das nicht nennen...und mit porno liegste ziemlich richtig...


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

^^ so schlim sind die net, mhm bible black ist aber auch schon en bissel her..das mit dem buch und der opferung am ende oder?...brrrr mochte ich net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

wiesp porno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das sit en stink normaler school rumble anime, da gibt es weitaus "schlimmere Dinge...die personen tragen immer stoff und man sieht niemals die nippel oder sonstwas...zudem sit das char design echt der hammer


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

Hellsing!!!! 

DAS ist anime!  Sry , flamed mich tot , aber nicht , nichts , rein GARNICHTS geht über Hellsing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



könnt ihr mir sagen , wie ich das video gleich hier reinstelle , ohne euch erst verlinken zu müssen?


----------



## Shalor (26. Mai 2008)

Wenn man zu viel Anime schaut kriegt man Alpträume von übergrossen Brüsten und knappe Slips!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

nimm das,was hinter dem = in der adresse steht,kopier es hier rein und stell es zwischen [*youtube*] [*youtube*] (ohne sternchen)


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Wenn man zu viel Anime schaut kriegt man Alpträume von übergrossen Brüsten und knappe Slips!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was hat das denn mit albtraum zu tun?


----------



## Oonâgh (26. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Hellsing!!!!
> 
> DAS ist anime!  Sry , flamed mich tot , aber nicht , nichts , rein GARNICHTS geht über Hellsing
> 
> ...




HELLSING  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wuhuu!! Daumen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Wenn man zu viel Anime schaut kriegt man Alpträume von übergrossen Brüsten und knappe Slips!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur nur träume dass es solche frauen auch mal so gibt ..


----------



## Nevad (26. Mai 2008)

Die können schon ein paar Schweine totkloppen die Hupen :-)


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bevor ihr auf falsche ideen kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Ich find Sesamstraße geil und ich steh dazu!


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omfg,wie böse


----------



## Shalor (26. Mai 2008)

Ich bin ein Mörder! *Heul*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (26. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube für die vielen Morde bekäme ich sogar hier die Todesstrafe ^^


----------



## Nevad (26. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube für die vielen Morde bekäme ich sogar hier die Todesstrafe ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

good ól Reccords of Loddos War <3

btw , geniale Mucke dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (26. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube für die vielen Morde bekäme ich sogar hier die Todesstrafe ^^


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

<3 Ich liebe Hellsing..der sit so genial gemacht, und die Story...aber wilst du mir sagen Seras hatte keine große Oberweite?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf die schnelle kein besseres gefunden^^


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

wie heisstn das lied? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


//im 1vid


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

95% aller animes sind auf oberweite fixiert ..
yu gi oh -> kukt euch mal das magier babe an ^^
one piece -> muss ich da was sagen?
love hina -> *g*
hellsing
u.s.w


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

Metallica - Unforgiven....sollte man das net wissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 95% aller animes sind auf oberweite fixiert ..
> yu gi oh -> kukt euch mal das magier babe an ^^
> one piece -> muss ich da was sagen?
> love hina -> *g*
> ...


nami und robin haben ja mit jeder staffel eine körbchengröße mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (26. Mai 2008)

Schweine? Also bei so manchen Kostproben denke ich eher an Kühe.. Schöne Kuhbusen, Masseuse! ôO

//edit: @ Nevad (Link)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

Seras MUSS ne große oberweite haben ... Jder Manga , Anime etc braucht ne Sexbombe ^^

Brauchen ja schliesslich auch männliche fans =P

Siehe : .//hack - legend of the Twighlight --> Ouka ( Wolfsfrauen * hechel * *jaaaaauul* ^^


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Metallica - Unforgiven....sollte man das net wissen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


eigentlich schon,deshalb frag ich auch XD


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

ich dmc und ich steh dazu....Is'S Dvd Box ist gerade vom Schrank gefallen...der manga ist sau witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Das Weib ist schon wieder ohne Tschüss zu sagen off...

Naja, jetzt können wir die richtigen Animes durchgehen...

Kennt ihr Akkiko 1?


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Metallica - Unforgiven....sollte man das net wissen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch

juhu 32 bilder gefunden nun nur mal wallpaper draus machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann den spruch mit god kills a kity reintun muahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das Weib ist schon wieder ohne Tschüss zu sagen off...
> 
> Naja, jetzt können wir die richtigen Animes durchgehen...
> 
> Kennt ihr Akkiko 1?



wenn es das ist was ich denke ja
hmm google jagt keine bilder raus kp ^^


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

überleg...hat das was mit turnerinnen zu tun?


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> überleg...hat das was mit tunerinnen zu tun?



dacht ich erst auch aber google + bilder = nix lol?


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn es das ist was ich denke ja


Der ist ganz gut...

Aber mit einer der besten Animes ist Love Is The Number Of Keys...! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

oder eins davon
#
Videos Listing

    * 18 3D
    * 23 Year Old Female Teacher
    * 9 O’Clock Woman
    * A Forbidden Time
    * A Gentlemen’s Duel 3D
    * A Heat for All Seasons
    * A-GA 3D
    * Advancer Tina
    * Adventure Kid
    * After…
    * Ai no Katachi
    * Ail Maniax
    * Akiba Girls
    * Alien from the Darkness
    * All Sex Hentai
    * Anal Sanctuary
    * Ane Haramix Ikkusu
    * Anejiru
    * Aneki…My Sweet Elder Sister
    * Angel Blade
    * Angel Blade Punish
    * Angels in the Court I
    * Angels in the Court II
    * Anime Fiction
    * Another Lady Innocent
    * Ari Doll
    * Ashita no Yukinojou I
    * Avatar
    * Bakunyuu Oyako
    * Bakunyuu Shimai - Invasion of the Boobie Snatchers
    * Balthus: Tia`s Radiance
    * Battle Team Lakers Ex
    * Beat Angel Escalayer
    * Behind Closed Doors
    * Bible Black
    * Bible Black New Testament
    * Bible Black: Only
    * Bible Black: Origin
    * Bizarre Cage
    * Black Gate
    * Black House
    * Black Widow
    * Blackmail I
    * Blackmail II
    * Blackmail III
    * Blood Shadow
    * Body Transfer
    * Boku no Piko
    * Boku no sexual harassment
    * Bondage Game
    * Cage
    * Cambrian
    * Can Can Bunny
    * Chimera
    * Choisuji
    * Classmate no Okaasan
    * Classroom Atonement
    * Cleavage
    * Co-ed Affairs
    * Concerto
    * Countdown Conjoined
    * Countdown to Delight
    * Cream Lemon New Generation
    * Crimson Climax
    * Custom Slave
    * Discipline
    * DNA Hunter
    * Doctor Shameless
    * Dorei Maid Princess
    * Doukyuusei
    * Doukyuusei 2
    * Dragon Quest Trinitron
    * Dream Hunter Rem
    * Elfen Laid
    * Elven Bride
    * Emi to Yobanaide
    * Endless Serenade
    * Evangelion
    * Evangelion Asuka
    * Evangelion: Human Instrumentality Project
    * F-Force
    * FF VII Tifa: Another Crisis
    * FF X Yuna 3D
    * Final Fantasy VII Tifa
    * Frantic Frustrated Female
    * Futari Ecchi
    * Heartwork Symphony of Destruction
    * Hills Have Size
    * Holy Virgin
    * Immoral Sisters
    * Immoral Sisters 2
    * Immoral Sisters: Blossoming
    * Kekkai Report
    * Kite
    * La Blue Girl
    * Lady Blue
    * Legend of the Wolf Woman
    * Like Mother Like Daughter
    * Maison Plaisir
    * Mezzo Forte
    * Mistreated Bride
    * Moonlight Lady
    * Mother Knows Breast
    * Naruto
    * Nymphs of the Stratosphere
    * One ~ True Stories
    * Panty Flash Teacher
    * Rukia Bleach
    * Samurai XXX
    * Sex Taxi
    * Sextra Credit
    * Shusaku
    * Shusaku Liberty
    * Shusaku Replay
    * Slave Market
    * Slave Nurses
    * Spa of Love
    * Spaceship Agga Ruter
    * Stepmother’s Sin
    * Tokio Private Police
    * Viper GTS
    * Wife Eater
    * Words Worth
    * Words Worth Gaiden

*g* <-- meine lieblings seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (26. Mai 2008)

Uff ich kenn ja garnet mal so viele, das wird mir zu komplex hier ^^

Flasche leer.. gn8 @ all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/edit: LOL Minas xD


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

schlaf gut und so^^
edit: nix lol keine angst mein pc hat noch paar mehr aber bin zu faul xd


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

also ich bin ja eher so der Manga fan , ich les mir die Mangas durch und dann wird der anime geguckt... so mach ichs  schon seit ich 8 bin , und so wirds auch immer sein ^^

btw : schlagtmichtot , aber ich bin dragonballfan *wegduck*  AAABER : Nur bis Goku erwachsen wird , danach wiei immer das gleiche.... :/

edith fragt : Darf man hier HP posten? Also solange es nix anstössiges / diskreminierendes usw ist?


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

www.anisearch.de   da gibs alle mi scrrenies und so =)

achja kein kommentar zu den wahrscheinlich folgen unzähligen hentai....der einzge der länger als en paar stune auf  meinem rechner war dragon pink...oder moment wie hieß der nochmal...k.a es gab irgeneinen witzigen wo nur ein ganz bissel hentai drin war der hatte soagr ne gute handlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit...ich wussts doch iregneienr zählt soviele auf xD


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

dbz fan <--
da hatte es auch geile bunny's (^^)

dbz und one piece waren meine lieblings sendungen ..

jetzt famaly guy/american dad/drawn together/southpark xd


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

kickers ftw danach pokemonj und natürlich..ducktales!


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> www.anisearch.de   da gibs alle mi scrrenies und so =)
> 
> achja kein kommentar zu den wahrscheinlich folgen unzähligen hentai....der einzge der länger als en paar stune auf  meinem rechner war dragon pink...oder moment wie hieß der nochmal...k.a es gab irgeneinen witzigen wo nur ein ganz bissel hentai drin war der hatte soagr ne gute handlung
> 
> ...



der war geilllll



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 miauuuuuuuu 

und ich zähl nur die links auf die bei ner hp sind grad .. will immer noch kitty bild finden also such ich halt auf jeder seite^^


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Fam*i*ly Guy heißt das du Pfosten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> kickers ftw danach pokemonj und natürlich..ducktales!



pokemon fand ich doof .. digimon fand ich besser .. die girls sahen da besser aus

kickers war das mit zubasa und co? übertrieben fussball ftw? <-- war auch gut
ducktales naja .. mochte die bücher mehr


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

http://realitylapse.com/

der beste Hentai ist : manga Love story ! Ders recht hart , aber auch verdammt lustig xD


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

mhm war noxiel nicht auch so einer dr die gleichen interessen aht? meld dich mal bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Jo, das war Noxiel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Fam*i*ly Guy heißt das du Pfosten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



leck mich doch am allerwertesten ^^

bin mal weg cucu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> http://realitylapse.com/
> 
> der beste Hentai ist : manga Love story ! Ders recht hart , aber auch verdammt lustig xD




der heißt aber nciht manga love Story sondern..öhm k.a aber den hatte ich mal^^ waren 2 Folgen + das artbook kann soagr seind as der noch auf'm pc liegt und richtiger hentai sit da sauch net ehe echi ecchi..ka wie schreibt man das?^^  aber der manga sit wirklich witzig =)


----------



## x3n0n (26. Mai 2008)

Ganz präventiv; wenn das hier wieder mit dem Schweinekram losgeht...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

gn8
pöse pöse , ich mag naruto , und kann hentais ( auch nur mitm kleinsten touch dazu ) nicht leiden /hit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Ganz präventiv; wenn das hier wieder mit dem Schweinekram losgeht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann willst du auch was von haben?


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dann willst du auch was von haben?



jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@blooddr41er tjo naruto mag ich auch und das hat nix mit hentai zu tun .. oder ist jedes schöne frauen bild ein prono .. denke nicht tim


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> der heißt aber nciht manga love Story sondern..öhm k.a aber den hatte ich mal^^ waren 2 Folgen + das artbook kann soagr seind as der noch auf'm pc liegt und richtiger hentai sit da sauch net ehe echi ecchi..ka wie schreibt man das?^^  aber der manga sit wirklich witzig =)


>>>guckst du<<<

das sind mehr als 2 folgen =P und das ist hentai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *rechthab*


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

manga love story ja isn ecci

spuren verwisch *putz*


----------



## Mondryx (26. Mai 2008)

nö is kein hentai, habs gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. is ne lustig/erotisch erzählte liebesgeschichte.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

jaja , sry hab mich verblinzelt. hab aufn ersten blick geacht dein pic wäre Sakura , aber es ist wohl eher Tsunade , oder?

edit @ Mondryx : ka , über den Anime kann ich nix sagen , hab nur die ersten 4 folgen gesehen. Aber der Manga is schon hentai find Ich ôÔ , dafür das es ab 16 is... ich meine guck dir Golden Boy an , das isn witz dagegen und war ab 18 ^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

ok ecci .. verwechselt hab .. bild ankuken sagt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aber das ist 100% pro ein hentai (hab ich gehört mal *g*)


Manga Love Story? Never, ein ganz andere Stil!


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> jaja , sry hab mich verblinzelt. hab aufn ersten blick geacht dein pic wäre Sakura , aber es ist wohl eher Tsunade , oder?



sakura .. aber bisle schlecht gemachtes gesicht naja google halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Manga Love Story? Never, ein ganz andere Stil!



man darf doch wohl 2 pornos verwechseln oder ^^


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> man darf doch wohl 2 pornos verwechseln oder ^^


Wenn man ein absoluter Looser ist, ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> nö is kein hentai, habs gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke =)

achja ich dachte du meitnest den Anime der heißt nämlich futari H..hab den gerade wiedergefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...der manga sit natürlich länger aber wiederum kein hentai da sonder nur eben ecchi..oder besser gesat nur freizügig und halt ein liebes berater =)


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn man ein absoluter Looser ist, ja.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja gibt bessere .. ecci  gibts auch bessere !


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

dumidum ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..geil Hab ne Shonen Jump gefunden...mhm omg die sing gerade bei One Piece bei Wapol xD

Achja ich mag Bleach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

so entgültig weg 3 2 1 -.-^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Danke =)
> 
> achja ich dachte du meitnest den Anime der heißt nämlich futari H..hab den gerade wiedergefunden
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann haben wir ne andere ansicht in Sachen hentai. ^^


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

Viel Spaß noch,ich gehe dann mal ins Bett.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> dumidum ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



blech mag ich auch haben tolle nakt eh pose aufnahmen ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

gn8


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

hentai sit für mich nur wen man auch die unteren sachen sieht und keien bananen oder oder graue Felder mit wusch wusch rumps plop saug


ich mg bleach wegen der hndlung under story xD und die kämpfe ind einfach supe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

mh  wo er recht hat...


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)




----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

omg sit das nciht diese sendung..little britain oder so auf comedy central?


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Du kannst aber gut lesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

THX!!!! ja ich weiß , das is lil britain ^^


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du kannst aber gut lesen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sry habe nichts gesehen außer den beiden typen^^ habe das video noch nciht ml angemacht, nunja bin mal off, cusi und viel Spass noch und net zu viele Hentai gucken...psst Body transfer war imemr ganz gut..habe ich gehöhrt. jedenflls wurde der imemr gut bewertet..und für euch sit der bestimmt genau richtig^^


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Gn8! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (26. Mai 2008)

nacht lurok!


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Oo Wie wo was?


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

ach du bist auch noch da Mondryx, dir wünsch ichd ann auch en schöne Nacht, die anderen habe ja schon ihren Gute Nacht gruß bekommen^^


----------



## Mondryx (26. Mai 2008)

ach du gehst schlafen, hab nur das gn8 von lurok gesehen xD dann hau ma rein ^^ ich guck weiter Ai Yori...der titel is zu lang xD


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Naja, bin denn doch auch weg, Ciao! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (26. Mai 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=QqDQ_9alECA


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (27. Mai 2008)

let a man go trhu!


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

/open gates
/invite Buffed mmber
/write: Huhu Leutz


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

Tach auch!


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

Ich bin Single... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

ist das was neues..wenn nciht mein Beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

Jetzt bin ich gleichauf mit Carcha... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

an posts?  klärt mich ma wer auf?  und ahste dir body transfer angeguckt?      achja akiba girls oder so war auch genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

Ne, ich glaube er meint, dass sie beide Singles sind und Freundinnen suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Mai 2008)

lurock,es kommt noch schlimmer...
du bist auf der selben stufe mit mir nun...

melde mich zum spammen(scheisse alcasim) *posten*


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

Nein, nicht an Posts... oO
Er ist auch Single...^^


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

tja ich bin glücklich vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vviel Glück beim suchen Lurock...und de schildkröten Man natürlich auch


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

Genau! Wünschen wir ihnen viel Glück bei ihrer Balz! xD


----------



## Nevad (27. Mai 2008)

Alright,let's do this!LEEROOY JENKINS!
OMG,he just ran in :O


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin Single...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gz oder so ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du und chara wärn tolles paar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> [...]
> du und chara wärn tolles paar
> 
> 
> ...


Gott, der war gut! Ich krich mich gar nicht mehr ein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

Ich hab das Gefühl ihr findet das witzig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl ihr findet das witzig...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sicher doch

wobei dich chara nie gegen sein schildi eintauschen würd .. tjo bleibst halt alein.
ahja /2 suche girl das 18 ist einige millionen hat, sexy ausschaut und mich heiraten will

.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer noch keine geantwortet *cry*


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

Minas sit mein Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

Mmh, Zeit für J.B.O.


----------



## chopi (27. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmh, Zeit für J.B.O.


Jetzt Bitte Oral?


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Jetzt Bitte Oral?


Nein, Hose runter Schwanzvergleich!
Und danach Hey Hey Vicky! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

wieder ein neuer freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

*g*


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Hérault inc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, Hose runter Schwanzvergleich!
> Und danach Hey Hey Vicky!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ok meine hose ist unten .. aber was ist das mit vicky? *g*

J B O 
wir saufen uns , in guinnes buch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wir saufen uns , in guinnes buch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin beim 5ten Pölz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Alanium: miiiaaauuuuu Miezekatze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

Hérault, Ala ist offline! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

alanium will ent mit mir befreundet sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> alanium will ent mit mir befreundet sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Chopi ist now known as Alaniums^teddybear
lol...


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Schade eigentlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was ist gerade Gesprächsthema?


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

Gore-Porn!


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> alanium will ent mit mir befreundet sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mit mia auch nid glaubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber kann sie verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Oha! Dazu empfehle ich folgenden Link  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier

"Analverkehr statt schüchterner Kinoabend." xD Zu herrlich...


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

die seite ladet und ladet und ladet -.-^^

edit meint
Jeder dritte Elfjährige soll Erfahrungen mit Pornos haben, heißt es auf der Arte-Homepage zur Ankündigung des Themenabends "Generation Porno" der Dienstagabend um 22.25 Uhr läuft. Sozialarbeiter haben angeblich Angst, 14-jährige Mädchen mit gleichaltrigen Jungs unbeaufsichtigt in einem Raum zu lassen.

lawl .. ich wohn am falschen ort musste bis 16 warten <-- -.-

Youporn statt Bravo. Analverkehr statt Händchenhalten. Dazu gibt es noch die Skandal-Rapper, sexualisierte Werbung, Klingeltöne, Computerspiele. Böse Welt. Die Jugend ist sexuell verwahrlost, verroht, völlig versaut.


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Meinst du "lädt"?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und meinst du meinen Link oder buffed?^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

meinte den link.. 40sec für ne seite laden wtf


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

Mmmh, das was da drin steht ist mir alle bekannt... Und ich hab kein Problem mit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

XDD Genau da liegt ja nach denen das Problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

mir eigentlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Steht aus zu fragen, wie alt ihr beide seid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

Die sind nur neidisch, dass die net so ne Jugend hatten... >.<


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

minas und lurock sind glaueb ich beide 17^^


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

17? Astrein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann passt ihr ins Schema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> minas und lurock sind glaueb ich beide 17^^


Joa, könnte hinkommen... *g*


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

jo bin 17 und? muss ich darum keine anung von frauen und sex haben? glaube nicht tim..
ok hatte auch nid mit 11 ^^ kleines kaff gabs nid so dolle ihr wisst schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und first time muss ja was spezielles sein und so


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und first time muss ja was spezielles sein und so






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du das sagst^^


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

First time Rammstein INc.... Bück dich und Feuer Frei.. omfg

btw... mit 17 is man im besten alter!

*fg


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> First time Rammstein INc.... Bück dich und Feuer Frei.. omfg
> 
> btw... mit 17 is man im besten alter!
> 
> *fg



bestes alter zum single sein? ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schniff
edit meint: ne nid von hinten .. soweit war ich noch nie ... tut ja angeblich mehr weh da .. kanns nid bezeugen und wills auch nid


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> btw... mit 17 is man im besten alter!



Ihr stellt ja gewagte Theorien auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wie siehts aus mit 22?^^


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

wat'n zufall bin auch 17 xD


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

zufälle gibbet nicht!

das ist schicksal!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit 22 hab ich noch 8 jahre, dann wird mein bestes stück zu gammelfleisch.. die 8 jahre sind aber zu kurz, 5 jahre mehr und man hat mehr spaß!


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

Minas, du bist noch Jungfrau? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Ihr stellt ja gewagte Theorien auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mit 22 ist man erfahren und kann den jungen 18 järigen nachhilfe geben *g*


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

oO echt?


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Minas, du bist noch Jungfrau?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lesen bildet odeR?
ne bin isch nimmer .. sagte nur hatte noch nie von hinten mit feuer frei xD


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Minas, du bist noch Jungfrau?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Analjungfrau anscheinend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

eeeeheee ich meinte die musik die lief, nicht das was gemacht wurd!

xDD


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mit 22 ist man erfahren und kann den jungen 18 järigen nachhilfe geben *g*



18jährige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mjami  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Analjungfrau anscheinend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kann ich auch nid dafür wenn mädles ned wollen oder?
*könnte was fieses sagen aber mag lurock*


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Analjungfrau anscheinend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tjo... Schlimm...


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

schalalala, spam wo treiben sich eigentlich die mods rum  *kekse raustell*


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> eeeeheee ich meinte die musik die lief, nicht das was gemacht wurd!
> 
> xDD



nope da lief ach was war das .. irgend so ein shit song den sie mochte ...


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

lol, ihr habt ja man wieder ein tolles Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

ja, irgendwas um sie ins bettchen zu bekommen, net wahr? ^^
jaja is klaaa


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ja, irgendwas um sie ins bettchen zu bekommen, net wahr? ^^
> jaja is klaaa



schonmal ne 15 järige gehabt (gleiches alter) die anderst geil aussah und einfach so mitgekommen ist? glaube nicht .. da muss man schon was tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erst die arbeit dann der spass ne


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

meine ex ist 15.... die hat mich mitgenommen xD kA, wies andersherum aussieht *fg
aber so wies bei mir war, wars entspannt, ich hab musik angemacht und... lululu


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> lol, ihr habt ja man wieder ein tolles Thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na Qonix-du hast ja hier noch gefehlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> meine ex ist 15.... die hat mich mitgenommen xD kA, wies andersherum aussieht *fg
> aber so wies bei mir war, wars entspannt, ich hab musik angemacht und... lululu


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du pööser Pube, mit 14, das ist gegen das Gesetz! >.<
Nene, mit 11/12 fängt das Leben an...


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

hehe  ich bin über all und nirgend wo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Du pööser Pube, mit 14, das ist gegen das Gesetz! >.<
> Nene, mit 11/12 fängt das Leben an...



hm? ich bin doch 16 gewesen^^ also nix mit 14 usw...

UND MIT 11/12 hört die Kindheit grade auf und dir fangen an haare annen eiern zu wachsen^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Du pööser Pube, mit 14, das ist gegen das Gesetz! >.<
> Nene, mit 11/12 fängt das Leben an...



schweizer gesetz:
jugendsex wtf nummer xy

ist keiner der beiden über 18 gilt folgendes:
3 Jahre unterschied erlaubt. 15 mit 12 und 10 mit 7 (omg) ist also rechtlich erlaubt.

ab 18 max 2 jahre sprich 16 ...

und mit 11 naja hab da keine gefunden tja life is hard


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Verdammt :s Komm mir grad vor wie Dr.Sommer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

wurum geht's genau?


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

sex


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

also bei mir wars erst mit 18 so weit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

Ich freu mich schon auf den Mod, der uns mitteilt, dass
wir alle eine Verwarnung haben... Mein Verwarnstatus ist
nämlich, glaube ich, auf 80%... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

orly?


----------



## Hérault (27. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf den Mod, der uns mitteilt, dass
> wir alle eine Verwarnung haben... Mein Verwarnstatus ist
> nämlich, glaube ich, auf 80%...
> 
> ...



Ich bin fein raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin wie immer vorbildlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> also bei mir wars erst mit 18 so weit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pwnd omg !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab glaubs auch nur gerinen status wegen july typ da^^


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Ich bin fein raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich auch =)


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

genug über sex geredet will wieder freundin .. -.-^^

naja ich bin mal off pennen und so morgen wieder früh auf


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich auch =)



du bist der schlimmste !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

Gn8 Minas!


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

mal so an alle hier

die rechte Hand (oder Linke) gilt nicht als Freundin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

gn8 kumpel^^


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

und wenn man sich 30 mins drauf setzt, dan isses "die fremde hand"

OMFG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



need freundin!!!111einelf usw

btw: gn8i


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2008)

Bin denn auch mal weg, Ciao! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> mal so an alle hier
> 
> die rechte Hand (oder Linke) gilt nicht als Freundin
> 
> ...



sonst hätt ich schon 400 freundinennen gehabt *g*

bin auch weg CYA


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

bin dann auch weg, wir kleinen brauchen schlaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schlaft gut kumpelz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

nimm mal 2 0-llen und vllt noch ne 3 weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noaja bin dann auch mal off, gute ancht ihr leutz die noch onne leine sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hauts weg!

GN8


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sonst hätt ich schon 400 freundinennen gehabt *g*
> 
> bin auch weg CYA


also entweder hasst du 400 verschiedene Hände oder 399 Typen haben dir einen runter geholt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

omfg....

gn8i... jez werd ich böse träume ham Oo


----------



## chopi (27. Mai 2008)

so ich geh nun auch mal off,gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (28. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend! 

Und hey: Ich weiß, wie alt Lurock ist! Und er ist nicht 17! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

klunker und ich sind in der Blüte unseres Leben...Juhuuu^^

nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie alt isser denn?


----------



## Alanium (28. Mai 2008)

Darf ich nicht sagen... Aber in Zukunft setze ich das als Druckmittel ein... *böses Lachen*


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

das is immer fieß!
darf man nicht!
unter druck bekommen wir männer keien mehr h*Och


----------



## Lurock (28. Mai 2008)

Meine lieben rostigen Wohnmobilkochsetschwenkgrillroste... wer will Ärger?


----------



## Alanium (28. Mai 2008)

Na dann... ausgelacht! xD


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

tja, dafür ham wir net ständig migräne!
tztztz


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

nabendsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  alanium hat mich akzeptiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> nabendsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

Großer Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2008)

find ich auch !


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> [...]wer will Ärger?


ich


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

wie geht's euch eigentlich?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> wie geht's euch eigentlich?^^


ich will ärger


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2008)

beschissen


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

mir geht's gut  *trolli einen stein an den kopf werf*   minas wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2008)

klunker messer in rücken stech
trolli wars!


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

*auf klunker zeigt* NEIIIIN Klunker wars!
*pertz*
Ätschibätschi!


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

*ank* so war was?^^  was'n los minas?


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2008)

IHR KENNT COLUMBINE ABER MICH NOCH NICHT!!!!!!!!!!!!


MUAHAHAHA


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

*deit trink* *zozz sahne löffel*  mhm was sit los trolli?...ich glaube du wohnst ent in meienr nähe oder?^^


----------



## Alanium (28. Mai 2008)

Minas, du hast mich ja gar nicht gefragt, ob ich dich akzeptieren soll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Mai 2008)

Re...
Und was habt ihr für Orgien abgehalten?


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2008)

wo is lurock die nase? ich will ärgaaaaah!


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2008)

ahh geht doch. ich muss also erst böse werden


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir is langweilig....


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir is langweilig....


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Minas, du hast mich ja gar nicht gefragt, ob ich dich akzeptieren soll!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt .. hab noch keinen gefrag aber hat torzdem schon 10 oder so -.-^^
muss ich ma machen

edit meint: nun soltest wat bekommn haben


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

boah is cold case heute seltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da kann ich nur 2 sachen sagen
1. nerf warriZ
2. photo barbeitung .. ... ... no comments


----------



## Lurock (28. Mai 2008)

Ich bin mal zocken, bis heute Abend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

es IST abend!


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hau rein


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Minas, du hast mich ja gar nicht gefragt, ob ich dich akzeptieren soll!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich möchte dien freund sein ..

gott buffed .. noch nie was von mänlich weilbich gehört?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

omfg klunker will mei freund sein...waaaah


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

ach ihr mögt mcih doch alle^^


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sach mal sind wir alleine? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ach ihr mögt mcih doch alle^^



pls stop stop lieing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  * klunkerliebhab* xDD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit : 





> biggrin.gif sach mal sind wir alleine? w00t.gif



ur never alone...


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

leider net, süßer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


blooddrainer musste ja die 2samkeit kaputt machen...püüh!


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

böse böse^^.....menno, ich wollt zu hurricane, hab aber verplant, egal nächstes jahr^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann geh ich wieder *kulleraugen*

Peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Mai 2008)

hmm,ich werde immer intelektueller...
da musste ich wieder n yugioh duell machen mit nm deck,das ich i.wo bei mir im zimmer fand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

nee büdde bleib, klunker is mir unheimlich


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hmm,ich werde immer intelektueller...
> da musste ich wieder n yugioh duell machen mit nm deck,das ich i.wo bei mir im zimmer fand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 rofl :S

hachja , lange ists bei mir her. ich weiß noch wie ich den ersten nub verarscht habe , und den Blue eyed dragon gegen irgenso ne kaknubkarte getauscht habe , und mir VOLl einen drauf gefeiert hab , bis ich dann am nächsten tag in der schule beim angeben erfahren musste , dass es die in nem verdammten deck gab...


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> nee büdde bleib, klunker is mir unheimlich



warum das denn?^^  habe glube ich auch noch karten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

ich hab noch pokémon karten... zählen die auch? Ponity ownz alles!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

naja , gute nacht mädels.... Mein shice chef lässt mich morgen 2 stunden früher arbeiten , und regulär schluss machen -.- dh für mich n 11 std arbeitstag , und das als azubi -_- *whine whine* jaja ich weiß , mimimi.

Aber ich muss jetz penn0rn. Gn8 @ all


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

schlaf gut und viel spass^^


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

Gn8i 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schaf gut un nen entspannenden arbeitstag xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

eins muss ich noch loswerden : püh , warum ist mein nette sig bild verboten? t.t
ein Mod hat mir grade ne PN geschickt das ichs rausmachen soll -_-


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

WAAAS?! Oh nein WoppWopp is weg!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

mal davon abgesehen , das es noch 2 weiter User mit dieser sig im forum gibts ... -_- naja *whine* ich such mir was lustigeres und besseres!gn8


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

Gn8i, dienstag wird getwinkt!


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

ich zock so gegen ende juni wieder xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

juni..juli.. ok passt doch^^


----------



## chopi (28. Mai 2008)

hmm,seid ihr alle noch da?


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

*salutiert*
Anwesend, herr Milchtüte!


----------



## RAV88 (28. Mai 2008)

was ist denn gerade Thema bei euch?


----------



## chopi (28. Mai 2008)

RAV88 schrieb:


> was ist denn gerade Thema bei euch?


z.Z. wohl nichts,wie man sieht,sind die meisten offgegangen :/


----------



## RAV88 (28. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> z.Z. wohl nichts,wie man sieht,sind die meisten offgegangen :/




und was machst du gerade?


----------



## Tahult (28. Mai 2008)

*in den thread stolper*

Nabend...


----------



## chopi (28. Mai 2008)

ich zieh mir n x-tes mal den hexerbarlowblog rein und ess chips,chatte und höre musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du?


----------



## chopi (28. Mai 2008)

tachchen dancetaddy


----------



## Tahult (28. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich zieh mir n x-tes mal den hexerbarlowblog rein und ess chips,chatte und höre musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den Hexerblog gab's bei mir auch grad!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Barlow is einfach zu geil!!!


----------



## RAV88 (28. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Den Hexerblog gab's bei mir auch grad!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja Barlow ist übergeil. Ich Twinke gerade mit meinem Untoten krieger


----------



## chopi (28. Mai 2008)

sehr geil finde ich aber auch diese runden figürchen aus dem priester und hexerblog^^ finds schade,dass die anderen nicht "verfilmt" wurden :/


----------



## Tahult (28. Mai 2008)

Hab mir grad mal alle nacheinander angeschaut. Der vom Hexer ist am besten! Zu dem vom Krieger sag ich mal nix... *hust*spiele selber nen Tank*hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Kann's sein, dass es keinen Blog über den Schamanen gibt?


----------



## RAV88 (28. Mai 2008)

Ja die figuren finde ich auch geil vielleicht werden ja noch die anderen klassen verfilmt. wäre geil.


----------



## RAV88 (29. Mai 2008)

keiner mehr da???


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (29. Mai 2008)

The Medic is a Spy!

KABIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMM


----------



## David (29. Mai 2008)

Klar, ich bin noch da.


----------



## Lurock (29. Mai 2008)

So, ich bin auch mal wieder hier...
Namd Dudes!


----------



## chopi (29. Mai 2008)

hallöle
passt euch das übergangsdesign des forums? ich kann mich damit nicht anfreunden...
aber das forum ist schon sehr schnell geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

jap entlich posten ohne zu warten 
++

aber design ist so shit


----------



## Lurock (29. Mai 2008)

Jo, Design ist net so der Kracher, aber die Geschwindigkeit ist super...


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

sie wollen ja design noch verbessern


----------



## Thoryia (29. Mai 2008)

Ach so schlimm find ich das Design gar nicht! Alle meckern nur, vorher alle Nase lang langsam usw. 
Jetzt gehts fix aber keiner schreibt mal ne Freudesmitteilung. Ok Chopi ist die erste die ich lese...

Btw...kurz vorm Cap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Mai 2008)

leistung> styl^^


----------



## chopi (29. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Ach so schlimm find ich das Design gar nicht! Alle meckern nur, vorher alle Nase lang langsam usw.
> Jetzt gehts fix aber keiner schreibt mal ne Freudesmitteilung. Ok Chopi ist die erste die ich lese...
> 
> Btw...kurz vorm Cap
> ...


naja,ich hab schon mehrere gelesen,wenn ich erlich sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (29. Mai 2008)

Hm ich seh überall nur mecker Thread wie schlecht das neue Design ist.

Aber in Zam seinem Verbesserungsthread hat merkwürdigerweise noch niemand gepostet...


<-----------999 ich glaub ich geh schlafen so kurz vorm Cap! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is mir zu aufregend...muss mich vorbereiten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

zam hat gesagt style machen sie noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

Nabönd 


Ich finde das Design eigentlich ganz ok.


----------



## Lurock (29. Mai 2008)

Namd Pussy!

Samma, nix los hier heute?


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

Anscheinend nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Mai 2008)

ich ess pizza und bin zufrieden mit der welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Mai 2008)

2 Fehler Chopi! Pizza macht fett und die Welt ist scheiße!


----------



## chopi (29. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 2 Fehler Chopi! Pizza macht fett und die Welt ist scheiße!


hast recht,scheiss welt...
aber pizza macht mich -noch- nicht fett :O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Mai 2008)

Na Ihr kleinen Hupentreter!


----------



## chopi (29. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Na Ihr kleinen Hupentreter!


macht nicht den fehler und stellt euch bildlich vor,wie VB in eine ´hupe´ tretet :O


----------



## Lurock (29. Mai 2008)

What tah hell?
Was macht der denn hier? ;P


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> macht nicht den fehler und stellt euch bildlich vor,wie VB in eine ´hupe´ *trete*t :O



"Tritt".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> "Tritt".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


verzeih dem ausländer


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

NIXXXX loooooosssseeee


----------



## Lurock (29. Mai 2008)

Ich versuch grad meinen Status Single zu verändern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Mai 2008)

gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Mai 2008)

Danke, und deine Sig ist viel zu groß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Mai 2008)

wus^^ die sit doch vollkommen richtig^^  laos auf meinem bildschirm ahbe ich noch platz..vllt noch en drite bildchen?^^


----------



## chopi (29. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> wus^^ die sit doch vollkommen richtig^^  laos auf meinem bildschirm ahbe ich noch platz..vllt noch en drite bildchen?^^


kommt drauf an,was für eins...


----------



## Lurock (29. Mai 2008)

Maximal 200 Pixel, bei dir sinds doppelt soviel... oO


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Maximal 200 Pixel, bei dir sinds doppelt soviel... oO



max 200pixel nach oben du honk


----------



## RAV88 (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute  



was geht ab?


----------



## Lurock (29. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> max 200pixel nach oben du honk


Weiß ich auch, du Gurkenglasdeckel!


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Weiß ich auch, du Gurkenglasdeckel!



seine rechte ist 100% tig 200pixel hoch .. ich hab die ja gemacht


----------



## rEdiC (29. Mai 2008)

Ach deshalb sieht die so....ach nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RAV88 (29. Mai 2008)

was denn mit euch los?


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

So etwas verstehen Newbies nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die haben sich nur ganz dolle lieb.^^


----------



## Tahult (29. Mai 2008)

Nabend...


----------



## Lurock (29. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> seine rechte ist 100% tig 200pixel hoch .. ich hab die ja gemacht


Bei mir sind die Bilder übereinander!


----------



## RAV88 (29. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> So etwas verstehen Newbies nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


wieso sollte ich das nich verstehen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die Bilder übereinander!



du hast nen zu kleinen tft^^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: bin pennen cya mädelZ


----------



## RAV88 (29. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du hast nen zu kleinen tft^^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






cya


----------



## Lurock (29. Mai 2008)

Bin auch wech, Bye Dudes!


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bin auch wech, Bye Dudes!



bye typ der buffed im fenster modus liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Mai 2008)

bye misstirit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gn8 lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RAV88 (29. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bin auch wech, Bye Dudes!



bye bye


----------



## RAV88 (29. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> bye misstirit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber die milchtüte ist noch da xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Mai 2008)

Grade entdeckt:



xD


----------



## Tahult (29. Mai 2008)

Hehe... die Japaner sind schon ein lustiges Völkchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Mai 2008)

ist das die frau,die pikachu in der serie "sprichs"?

naja,ich geh ins bett ein wenig DS zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RAV88 (29. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Grade entdeckt:
> 
> 
> 
> xD




voll geil


----------



## Mondryx (30. Mai 2008)

lol...das ich nochmal erfahre, von wem pikachu gesprochen wird xD


----------



## RAV88 (30. Mai 2008)

bin dann weg nacht


----------



## Lurock (30. Mai 2008)

Namd, mein Fußvolk!


----------



## chopi (30. Mai 2008)

ne,bei sowas melde ich mich nicht mal...
verdammt,zu spät


----------



## Shalor (30. Mai 2008)

Wusstet ihr eigentlich das Lurock ne Hexe ist?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr eigentlich das Lurock ne Hexe ist?



Jap.


----------



## Vanía (30. Mai 2008)

Nabend leutz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Mai 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Nabend leutz
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Abend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (30. Mai 2008)

naaa, wie war die zeit ohne mich? ^^ was habt ihr so getrieben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich Dich jetzt hier schonmal irgendwo gesehen hätte, könnte ich Dir eine vernünftige Antwort geben, aber so leider nicht.^^


----------



## Lurock (30. Mai 2008)

Warum bin ich denn eine Hexe?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Warum bin ich denn eine Hexe?



Warum? Eher... Warum ich nicht?


----------



## Lurock (30. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Warum? Eher... Warum ich nicht?


Warum warum nicht?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Warum warum nicht?



Nu fang nicht an, mich zu verwirren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. Mai 2008)

Muhahaha, ich habe den Saft!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Muhahaha, ich habe den Saft!



Apfel oder Orange?


----------



## Vakeros (30. Mai 2008)

guten morgen liebe sorgen


----------



## Lurock (30. Mai 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> guten morgen liebe sorgen


EMOO!


----------



## Vakeros (30. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> EMOO!


na und


----------



## chopi (30. Mai 2008)

so da bin ich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (30. Mai 2008)

hallo milchtüte


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so da bin ich wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Boah ne! *wegrenn*


----------



## chopi (30. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Boah ne! *wegrenn*


haha!
hast du nicht mal gesagt,dass du nicht mehr solche "sind keine sätze" posts nicht mehr schrieben würdest?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> haha!
> hast du nicht mal gesagt,dass du nicht mehr solche "sind keine sätze" posts nicht mehr schrieben würdest?



Hö? Wann wie wo?


----------



## Vakeros (30. Mai 2008)

das war eine doppelte verneinung


----------



## chopi (30. Mai 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> das war eine doppelte verneinung


hmm,stimmt,hab ich wohl ausm polnischen mitgenommen :/


----------



## Vakeros (30. Mai 2008)

wieso ausm polnischen?


----------



## Lurock (30. Mai 2008)

Verstehe ich auch net, warum Polen bloß polnisch sprechen...


----------



## chopi (30. Mai 2008)

ich kann das schnelle antwort kleiner und grösser machen...
kleiner...
und grösser...
kleiner...
und grösser...


----------



## Vakeros (30. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch net, warum Polen bloß polnisch sprechen...


witzig^^

edit:verdammt ich will jetzt aoc zocken


----------



## RAV88 (30. Mai 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> witzig^^
> 
> edit:verdammt ich will jetzt aoc zocken



ich sehe mir gerade auf Giga Aoc an sehr geil wie ich finde


----------



## chopi (30. Mai 2008)

RAV88 schrieb:


> ich sehe mir gerade auf Giga Aoc an sehr geil wie ich finde


wie kann man um die uhrzeit giga gucken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RAV88 (30. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wie kann man um die uhrzeit giga gucken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Warum denn nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (30. Mai 2008)

und was machen die so?
juhu morgen bastel ich mir ne neue grakain den pc und dann wird auf besten settings gezockt(oder wenigstens auf besseren)


----------



## chopi (30. Mai 2008)

ich hoffe,morgen kommt die speicherkarte für´s handy :/ sonst kommt die erst montag...


----------



## Vakeros (30. Mai 2008)

ne microsd oder was?


----------



## RAV88 (30. Mai 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> und was machen die so?
> juhu morgen bastel ich mir ne neue grakain den pc und dann wird auf besten settings gezockt(oder wenigstens auf besseren)




die haben gerade die belagerungs Schlachten gezeigt. und ein paar Quest zeigen sie gerade. 



Kann man  AOC mit nem 3.5 GHZ rechner Geforce 7600GT  und 1GB RAM zocken?


----------



## chopi (30. Mai 2008)

me micro m2,fürs sony ericson
war n schnäpchen,weil die angeblich langsamer ist (z.b. wenn ich n video aufnehmen will)
wenns zu schlimm wird geb ich sie zurück,deshalb will ich die nu haben^^


----------



## Vakeros (30. Mai 2008)

RAV88 schrieb:


> Kann man  AOC mit nem 3.5 GHZ rechner Geforce 7600GT  und 1GB RAM zocken?


ich sags mal so:
ich zock mit dual core 2,9 ghz 2gb ram und der gleichen graka auf low mit ruckeln
also eher unwahrscheinlich
mindestens 2 gb ram dann kannstes zocken denk ich

und morgen mach ich mir ne geforce 8500 gt rein das wird ein spaß


----------



## RAV88 (30. Mai 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> ich sags mal so:
> ich zock mit dual core 2,9 ghz 2gb ram und der gleichen graka auf low mit ruckeln
> also eher unwahrscheinlich
> mindestens 2 gb ram dann kannstes zocken denk ich


 

Danke dir. Hab mir schon gedacht das ich 2GB RAM brauche


----------



## Vakeros (30. Mai 2008)

achja das spiel is voll töfte^^
wenn du dann zocken kannst komm mal auf aries(pvp) dann können wir zusammen zocken


----------



## RAV88 (30. Mai 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> achja das spiel is voll töfte^^
> wenn du dann zocken kannst komm mal auf aries(pvp) dann können wir zusammen zocken





Ja mal gucken ob ich es zocken werde ich würde es gerne ers teinmal antesten


----------



## Vakeros (30. Mai 2008)

leider funzt ja die buddycode sache noch nich
aber egal ich geh jetzt mein kissen belästigen gn8


----------



## RAV88 (30. Mai 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> leider funzt ja die buddycode sache noch nich
> aber egal ich geh jetzt mein kissen belästigen gn8



ja ich geh auch  



good Night


----------



## chopi (31. Mai 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> leider funzt ja die buddycode sache noch nich
> aber egal ich geh jetzt mein kissen belästigen gn8


gute nacht dir und viel spaß noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydea (31. Mai 2008)

Heyyy ihr,
na was treibt ihr so?
Ich werd ganzen tag aus wow gekickt und jetz habbi keine lust mehrD
Samma geht bei euch die mybuffed startseite auchnet?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2008)

Wie mir das schon die ganze Zeit durch den Kopf scheisst. >.<


----------



## Seydea (31. Mai 2008)

ROOOOFL


----------



## Tahult (31. Mai 2008)

*ring ring ring* Banana-Phone!!! woo-hoo!!!
Sehr coole Nummer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taras (31. Mai 2008)

Was  macht ihr jetzt so? Ich zock grad gemütlich ne Runde Civ4


----------



## Seydea (31. Mai 2008)

Ich find das soo geil LOL hör das jetz schon zum 3. mal hrhrh!
Zum wegschmeissen:_D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2008)

Taras schrieb:


> Was  macht ihr jetzt so? Ich zock grad gemütlich ne Runde Civ4



Ich hör Mukke und überlege, ob ich mich mit meiner Krücke von PC nochmal an ein WoW-Vid wage.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (31. Mai 2008)

was für n scheiss xD geiles lied,obwohls schon relativ bekannt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja,ich geh ins bett noch n bissl DS zocken,gute nacht


----------



## Tahult (31. Mai 2008)

Ich hör mir grad zum 1645342. Mal die EM-Hymne von Oli Pocher an...
Die Vorfreude steigt immer mehr!!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Ich hör mir grad zum 1645342. Mal die EM-Hymne von Oli Pocher an...
> Die Vorfreude steigt immer mehr!!!



In dem Lied merkt man sogar noch mehr, dass er es lassen sollte, zu "Singen".


----------



## Tahult (31. Mai 2008)

Stimmt wohl, es macht aber trotzdem total Lust auf EM.


----------



## Seydea (31. Mai 2008)

sooo ich geh jetze mal off! Wünsch euch noch ne schöne nacht!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2008)

Würdet Ihr Euch ein Video angucken, das Landschaften von WoW zeigt? Mit "epischer" Hintergrundmusik. So ohne Action...


----------



## Tahult (31. Mai 2008)

Wenn's gut gemacht ist, auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Albienchen (31. Mai 2008)

Ich habe ein spezielles Nachtproblem wenn keine Instanzen mehr und Langeweile aufkommt...
Sprechen wir also ganz offen über PvP und Schurken.
Ich, Schurkin, wollte auch mal ein RoXXoR OlOlOlOl imba dmg mit linkin park im schwarz-weiss intro video drehen.
Problem ist nun das keine Game Cam bei  mir zum laufen kommt, V2.1 kommt nur zu Fehlermeldungen unter Vista.
Jetzt seid ihr gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   helft mir  damit ich oben genanntes verwirklichen kann,

Liebe Grüße undso


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Wenn's gut gemacht ist, auf jeden Fall.



Also würde Interesse an einem reinen "Schau dir die Landschaft an!"-Vid bestehen?^^


----------



## Tahult (31. Mai 2008)

Ich bin schon leicht bierselig und kurz davor, ins Bett zu fallen. Da kann ein bisschen leichte Unterhaltung nicht schaden.^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Ich bin schon leicht bierselig und kurz davor, ins Bett zu fallen. Da kann ein bisschen leichte Unterhaltung nicht schaden.^^



Naja, hab gerade einen Kurztest mit Fraps gestartet. Alle Addons ausgeschaltet und die wichtigsten Grafikeinstellungen hochgeschraubt, dennoch erkennt man ein leichtes Ruckeln. -.-

EDIT: Und das war in Mulgore. >.<


----------



## Taras (31. Mai 2008)

Ach, und immer schön abstimmen!

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=44476


----------



## Lurock (1. Juni 2008)

Moin Mädels


----------



## Silenzz (1. Juni 2008)

eeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyoooooooooo ich sage nur eeeeeyyooooooo XDDD


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juni 2008)

nix los? -> 2 fast 2 fiurios kukn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. Juni 2008)

heute ist echt garnichts los :/ naja schade...


----------



## Taras (1. Juni 2008)

Its peanut butter jelly time!
Leider nichts davon im Haus ;(


----------



## chopi (1. Juni 2008)

Dann missbrauch ich den Thread mal um euch zu sagen,dass ich nun ins Bett gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Juni 2008)

Gn8 Chopi


----------



## mayaku (1. Juni 2008)

Darf man sich hier auch mal so richtig aufregen? So nächtliche Aggro-Runde? Macht wer mit?


----------



## Lurock (2. Juni 2008)

Gn8, bin auch mal weg.


----------



## Taras (2. Juni 2008)

"========== Wer unter diese Linie schreibt ist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 =========="


----------



## 5H4DOW-M4N (2. Juni 2008)

Ich erkläre mich hiermit als Doof :>


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (2. Juni 2008)

Jooo, schließ mich mal meinem Vorredner/-in an.

Mmmm, kalter Vanillepudding nachts um halb eins xD Kann es etwas schöneres geben (JAAAA!)


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2008)

5H4DOW-M4N schrieb:


> Ich erkläre mich hiermit als Doof :>




/signd xD

pew pew spam xd


----------



## Tahult (2. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> pew pew spam xd





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. Juni 2008)

Langweilig...


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

haste en buch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. Juni 2008)

Tausende, aber alle mindestens 3 mal gelesen...


----------



## Dim (2. Juni 2008)

Jetzt weiß ich endlich wo ihr all die vielen Beiträge her habt!


----------



## Dim (2. Juni 2008)

sauerei!


----------



## Dim (2. Juni 2008)

mit euch!


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tausende, aber alle mindestens 3 mal gelesen...



dann amch dir en schönes Lagerfeuer =)


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2008)

klunker die rechte sig is ja doof xD

naja hi und cucu bin mal off hab noch besseres zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

ich weiß^^  cusi =) ich such bald mal en neues pic


----------



## Spectrales (2. Juni 2008)

22:22!!111drölf


Scheiß Sig Klunker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gn8


Wie gehts denn so


Moinsen, Kinder


Ich trink nie mehr Kaffee...~.~


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

bissel überdreht?^^  warum sit meine sigi schei*e 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (2. Juni 2008)

2 / 10 mag keine Animes / Mangas (gibt es da einen Unterschied?).


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

mangas = buch
anime = sowas wie fernsehen


----------



## Incontemtio (2. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> mangas = buch
> anime = sowas wie fernsehen



Ah ok. Wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (2. Juni 2008)

O.O Hui, Klunker deine Sig is aber ganz schön freizügig :9


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

nichts was gegen die regeln verstößt und das sind außerdem sind das nur 2 chars aus nem manga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

acja auf die sigis klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (2. Juni 2008)

Ikki Tousen und Tenjo Tenge, oder?


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

oO jap. da kennt sich einer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (2. Juni 2008)

Naja,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von letzterm, muss ich gestehen, bin ich begeisterter Leser und ersteres hab ich bei TV.com gekuckt.


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

^^  nene ich schauhe mir dir nur an, die zu kaufen wäre mir dann doch zu teuer...kaufe nur black cat..is men lieblings manga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (2. Juni 2008)

So bin mal offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (2. Juni 2008)

Guts nächtle Qck


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

cusi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

Black Cat? Kenn ich net.  Is des den gut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dim (3. Juni 2008)

*rofl*


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

Anmerkung am Rande:
Posten erst ab 21 Uhr!


----------



## Rodney (3. Juni 2008)

Shit, war ich schon ewig nicht mehr hier.
Und da dachte ich kurz, du hättest die großartigen Heaven Shall Burn in der Signatur.
Schade.

Grüße grade mal... so alle die mich hier noch kennen und nicht an Altersschwäche leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (3. Juni 2008)

Mööp... Tag allerseits.. Obwohl gleich binich eig auch wieder weg.. Wenn meine eintitelige Playlist durch ist >_>


----------



## Lurock (3. Juni 2008)

Namd!

Assassins Creed ist übelst geil!


----------



## Incontemtio (3. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Assassins Creed ist übelst geil!



Einmal durchgespielt, nie wieder reigeguckt. Nettes Spiel zum runterladen.


----------



## Taikunsun (3. Juni 2008)

möp möp^^


----------



## Rodney (3. Juni 2008)

Brumm, Brumm!
Der Partybus geht um.


----------



## Taikunsun (3. Juni 2008)

Negativ


----------



## Rodney (3. Juni 2008)

Ja, datt Lied is dümmlich, weiss ich auch so.

How about... InEx?


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

@ Rodneymullen:
Es IST Heaven Shall Burn in meiner Signatur!....
nur halt mit dem Grundsatz Heaven WILL Burn, kommt n bissal negativer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja sie sind großartig!


----------



## Taikunsun (3. Juni 2008)

Breaking Benjamin - Blow Me Away


----------



## chopi (3. Juni 2008)

hmm,guten abend gemeinde.
Hat jemand eine Idee für nen Wallpaper,auf dem keine nackten Animebabes drauf sind?


----------



## chopi (3. Juni 2008)

/dröppelpost


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:
			
		

> Breaking Benjamin - Blow Me Away



Klasse Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt bei youtube ein sehr schönes Video zu dem Lied mit Szenen aus 300.

Jan Hegenber - fette Elfe


----------



## Taikunsun (3. Juni 2008)

von filmen oder von einem film screenshots und die zusammen basteln


----------



## Rodney (3. Juni 2008)

Ich denk mir schon...
Die Schrift, der Name, Zufall kann das nicht wirklich sein.

Japp, HSB hat Stil.
Die können was.
Das nicht mehr ganz so neue Album tritt ganz schön in den Arsch.
Klasse Scheiben haben die.

Ja, einhellige Meinung: Heaven Shall Burn regelt!



chopi schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee für nen Wallpaper,auf dem keine nackten Animebabes drauf sind?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WTF?

Sowas gibt es überhaupt?
Wusst ich gar nicht...


----------



## Taikunsun (3. Juni 2008)

jojo aber  ich geh jetzt in mein bettchen gn8


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

In Battle... war das erste und beste album!
Renember the Fallen..... this song kicks ASS!


----------



## chopi (3. Juni 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> von filmen oder von einem film screenshots und die zusammen basteln


ne,sowas gefällt mir garnicht
...wenn das an mich war o.O
//edit: und gn8 dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (3. Juni 2008)

jo haut rein ciao  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

*lach* da editier ich den Beitrag weil ich grad dachte: "Mist, falscher Thread. Gleich gibbet Kritik." Und scho wurde fleißig geantwortet xD


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

Tja, der Thread hier is doch offen für alles, oder? ^^


----------



## Lurock (3. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Nettes Spiel zum runterladen.


Genau das hab ich gemacht.


----------



## QcK (3. Juni 2008)

So ich meld mich dann mal wieder ab hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wünsch allen Buffed Usern noch nen schönen Abend und ein gutes Nächtle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

Gn8, ich hasse es... ich mag das net mim sig gesetz! die wollen immer, das ich miene kleiner Mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Juni 2008)

Wie Welt ist gemein, hm?


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

O.O *lach* hab grad ne PN gekriegt, dass meine Sig zu groß sei und das nur wegen dem Bild


----------



## Incontemtio (3. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wie Welt ist gemein, hm?



So gemein, dass Threads über Drogenkonsum in Verbindung mit gelblichen Körperflüssigkeiten gelöscht werden ...


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

Gn8i, werdet nicht zu extrem in euren themen xD


----------



## Noxiel (3. Juni 2008)

Drogenkonsum in Verbindung mit gelblichen Körperflüssigkeiten? Von welcher Konsistenz reden wir denn, eher flüssig oder sämig? Und von dem Thread weiß ich nichts.


----------



## Caspar (3. Juni 2008)

Was für sämige, gelbe Körperflüssigkeiten kommen dir denn da spontan in den Sinn? Flüssig krieg ich ja noch hin mit meiner Vorstellungskraft (Thema: böses Kopfkino) , aber sämig?


----------



## chopi (3. Juni 2008)

macht die neu sig Sinn?
abstimmen pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caspar (3. Juni 2008)

Für ne sprechende Milchtüte ganz beachtlich....Sinn kA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Will das Thema Musik zurück....um mal ein wenig Abwechslung in der Art selbiger zu geben :  Armand van Helden - My My My    

Man muss sich ja ausgewogen ernähren...


----------



## chopi (3. Juni 2008)

naja,ich geh mal offline,goodnight euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

Nacht chopi


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Eis, Eis, Pinguin, ich bin ein Eis, Eis, Pinguin!


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Eis, Eis, Pinguin, ich bin ein Eis, Eis, Pinguin!



/dance  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Juni 2008)

Namd ihr Wohnmobilanhängerfahrgestelle!


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Metal!

/fucking headbang


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

BREAKING ME DOWN .. lalala
i'm singing in the rain .. STOP .. falsches lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/HEAAAADBANNNNGGGGG !!!


----------



## Lurock (4. Juni 2008)

Oh man, jetzt wo ich mal wieder da bin, merk ich, dass ich mich schon wieder anpassen muss...
Naja, dürfte mir nicht schwer fallen....

WAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!
*Luftgitarrensprünge*


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

anpassen ist für pussis
MAKE YOUR OWN WAY !!! 
kake morgen wieder schule -.-


----------



## Lurock (4. Juni 2008)

Ich bin keine Pussy!
Das sagst du doch nur, weil ich allen erzählt hab', dass du so dumm bist, dass du Raupi mit nem Meisterball fängst!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin keine Pussy!
> Das sagst du doch nur, weil ich allen erzählt hab', dass du so dumm bist, dass du Raupi mit nem Meisterball fängst!



Ich musste Lachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin keine Pussy!
> Das sagst du doch nur, weil ich allen erzählt hab', dass du so dumm bist, dass du Raupi mit nem Meisterball fängst!



raupi? wasn das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
meisterball? ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*böse kindheitserinnerungen* poKEMOOOONNNN .. aber ich hab doch kein raupi geholt .. fand abra kadabra simsala .. BIM besser *g*


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin keine Pussy!
> Das sagst du doch nur, weil ich allen erzählt hab', dass du so dumm bist, dass du Raupi mit nem Meisterball fängst!




WTF? Er hat Raupi mit 'nem Meisterball gefangen?! 

So'n Versager!

Los Kinder, zeigen wir alle auf Minastirit und lachen ihn aus.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

*cry* nur weil ich gechetet hab da xD
hoch und runter auf der psyco insel da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Juni 2008)

Ach komm Minas, wir wissen alle noch wie du damals versucht hast Pikachu mit nem Blattstein weiterzuentwickeln... tzzz


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Unglaublich.
So ein Trottel...
Schießen wir ihn von der Gesellschaft aus, mobben ihn bis er sich ritzt und lachen ihn dann aus weil er Narben auf den Armen hat?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Juni 2008)

Nu wirds zu hoch für mich. Da komm ich in meinem Alter nicht hinterher...


----------



## Nevad (4. Juni 2008)

guten abend wünsche ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Juni 2008)

Tjo, VöBu, das waren Zeiten, da ham wir noch Freibier geklaut und son krankes Zeuch...


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tjo, VöBu, das waren Zeiten, da ham wir noch Freibier geklaut und son krankes Zeuch...




Jetzt packter aber alles aus, was er auf Lager hat.

Lass' uns nen Countdown machen...

Noch 10... 9... 8... bis zum ersten Chuck-Norris-Witz.


----------



## Tahult (4. Juni 2008)

7...6...5...


----------



## Lurock (4. Juni 2008)

4...3...2...1...


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

0.

Lurock, dein Einsatz.


----------



## Lurock (4. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

............

Könnte es sein, dass es hier _eventuell_ ein Missverständnis gibt?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achja, gut für einen Lacher.^^


----------



## chopi (4. Juni 2008)

Guten Abend Buffies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

'n Abend, Milchtüte.


----------



## Lurock (4. Juni 2008)

Mmmh....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Lurock: Denkvorgang läuft?


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach komm Minas, wir wissen alle noch wie du damals versucht hast Pikachu mit nem Blattstein weiterzuentwickeln... tzzz



nur weil ich anders bin..

bin mal off  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Gute Nacht, blöde Katz', du kriegst dein' Keks ned zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis denn!


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Gute Nacht, blöde Katz, du kirgst dein Keks ned zurück.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



will keinen keks hab brownies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 frisch ausm backofen leCKEEERrrrr


----------



## Lurock (4. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Lurock: Denkvorgang läuft?


Irgendwas klemmt da...
Wo ist hier ein Missverständnis?


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Irgendwas klemmt da...
> Wo ist hier ein Missverständnis?



Ich meinte mit "Einsatz" einen Chuck-Norris-Witz und du wischt Luxemburg von der Karte.



Minastirit schrieb:


> will keinen keks hab brownies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Arsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit "Einsatz" einen Chuck-Norris-Witz und du wischt Luxemburg von der Karte.


Achsooo... Tut mir Leid... Kommt nicht noch einmal vor... *g*


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Das will ich aber auch hoffen.

Was meinst denn du, wie schnell wir hier die UN vor der Tür stehen haben, wenn sowas in nem Land passiert, das jemanden Interessiert?


----------



## Lurock (4. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Es gibt da die Logik, dass du Luxemburg nicht zweimal kaputtmachen kannst aaaaber....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mach Sachen.... oO


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Ja, du hast gerade eben meinen Beitrag schneller gequotet als ich ihn editieren konnte.

Ja, du bist ein ganz großer Junge!


----------



## Lurock (4. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ja, du hast gerade eben meinen Beitrag schneller gequotet als ich ihn editieren konnte.
> Ja, du bist ein ganz großer Junge!


Ja, du scheinst deswegen angepisst zu sein und reagierst hochnäsig und arrogant.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Damn, das war hart... Ich hoffe du hast dir nix gebrochen als du mit voller Wucht auf die Wahrheit geprallt bist!

Edit2: Nicht weinen, mir ist nur langweilig und ich meine das weder ernst, noch bin ich auch Streit aus.


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Hier gibt's schon wieder ein Missverständinis.
Ich bin weder hochnäsig noch arroganz... ich bin einfach dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is' auch schon spät.

Edit: Buhu, Lurock hasst mich, mein Leben macht keinen Sinn mehr. Ich geh jetzt schlafen und wache nie wieder auf.


----------



## Lurock (4. Juni 2008)

So, I'm going to go offline!
Bye ma brassas from assa massas!


----------



## chopi (4. Juni 2008)

naja,nachdem hier auch nichts mehr los ist gehe ich off,gute nacht euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Juni 2008)

Namd


----------



## Taikunsun (5. Juni 2008)

nabend


----------



## Mondryx (5. Juni 2008)

nabend allerseits! macht jemand meine Deutsch LK Hausaufgaben für mich? Konnte mich bis jetzt nicht durchringen xD


----------



## Rodney (5. Juni 2008)

So spät schon wieder?

o.O Dabei wollt' ich heut noch 1, 2, viele BKs machen....

Ach weh.... na ja eine Runde AdH tuts auch.

Deine Hausaufgaben kann ich machen, aber ob dich das glücklich macht weiss ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Oonâgh (5. Juni 2008)

Gruetzi .. Was hastn zu tun da? ^^

(wenn ich net sofort antworte: Bin derzeit am TFT zoggn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lurock (5. Juni 2008)

So wenig Leute da?


----------



## Oonâgh (5. Juni 2008)

Njoah derzeit wenigstens ich ...


----------



## Lurock (5. Juni 2008)

Mmmh, wenigstens etwas... ;P


----------



## Rodney (5. Juni 2008)

Beim BK einfach nen bisschen Balthassar-PKT sammeln... AdH... keine Ahnung wo ich da grad häng, hab den Nekro ewig nicht mehr gespielt...

Achje, muss ich jetzt auch noch aufs Klo?

Ja, Gott hasst mich!


----------



## Oonâgh (5. Juni 2008)

Yo, aber nimmer lang.. Glei n Footy angesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ja, Gott hasst mich!


Kein Wunder, du trägst Baggy Pants.


----------



## Rodney (5. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, du trägst Baggy Pants.



Und du trägst gar keine Hosen!


----------



## Lurock (5. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Und du trägst gar keine Hosen!


Na und? Ich steh dazu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (5. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...gruselig o.O


----------



## Lurock (5. Juni 2008)

Tjo, nichts für Mädels mit Platzangst...


----------



## Rodney (5. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was machst du eigtlich den ganzen Tag?
Dir solche Sprüche einfallen lassen? 
Oder ziehst du dir die aus der Nase? 
Weil i-wie ist das schon beeindruckend...


----------



## Lurock (5. Juni 2008)

Grobe Antwort?


----------



## Rodney (5. Juni 2008)

Tu, was immer du meinst, tun zu müssen.

/e: Oh Gott, das war ein Fehler.


----------



## Lurock (5. Juni 2008)

Ich muss nichts tun.
Wenn, dann lasse ich es tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (5. Juni 2008)

argh


So, das wars mit meinem Beitrag für heute! Gn7...Gn6


----------



## Spectrales (5. Juni 2008)

Zomg, eine Mod hat meine Sig gekürzt xD


----------



## Taikunsun (5. Juni 2008)

nabend


----------



## Lurock (5. Juni 2008)

Oh my god! They're comin' right for us, shoot!


----------



## Oonâgh (5. Juni 2008)

Spec, ich find sie auch so schon lang genug ....


----------



## Rodney (5. Juni 2008)

They are coming to take us away! A-Ha!

Ihr könnt mich alle mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich geh ins Bett.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Oonâgh (5. Juni 2008)

Wuhuuu Bin dahaaa, wer nohooooch?


----------



## Lurock (5. Juni 2008)

Ich bin noch da...


----------



## Oonâgh (5. Juni 2008)

Juiii wenigstens einer xD


----------



## Lurock (5. Juni 2008)

Jo, ich bin jetzt aber mal zocken.
Sag ich schonmal gute Nacht, da
die Chancen, dass hier ich noch einmal
auftauche, diese Nacht very gering sind.
Bye, Dudes!


----------



## Klunker (5. Juni 2008)

ist er weg? ok gut *raus kriech*  So bin fertig mit meinen deutsch aufgaben  Bullet for my valentine Hose sit bestellt, die kurze und nun geh ich schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wünsche euch noch ne schöne Nacht =)


----------



## Oonâgh (5. Juni 2008)

Nundenn, gn8 @ all...

Scheisse, jetz bin ich allein hier -.-


----------



## Oonâgh (6. Juni 2008)

Is ja grausig hier... Naja, ich hock mich ma ins Bett und schau noch, was so in der Glotze kommt. Gut's Nächtle, falls noch jmd hier sein sollte.



//edit: Und hallo allerseits. Wieder keiner da?


----------



## Klunker (7. Juni 2008)

/ausgrab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## discruptor (7. Juni 2008)

Punkt 3 Uhr muahah ;D


----------



## Floyder (7. Juni 2008)

Wir dürfen noch 9 Minuten lang posten. Jemand da?


----------



## Klunker (7. Juni 2008)

/rauszieh


----------



## Lurock (7. Juni 2008)

/auszieh


----------



## Klunker (7. Juni 2008)

/weglauf


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Juni 2008)

nette sig klunker


----------



## Silenzz (7. Juni 2008)

anime ist schei*e...
Ach sow ja hi^^


----------



## Lurock (7. Juni 2008)

Noch 'ne Viertelstunde! \o/


----------



## Klunker (7. Juni 2008)

danke und wtf  ich wollte offspring sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Juni 2008)

So, bin mal vor der Glotze! Let's bang! \o/ MATELLACI!


----------



## Klunker (7. Juni 2008)

mhm meine glotze steht  50 cm rechts von meinem bildschirm^^


----------



## chopi (7. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm meine glotze steht  50 cm rechts von meinem bildschirm^^


deine auch?

(grüß euch)


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Juni 2008)

wieso was kommt den ?


----------



## chopi (7. Juni 2008)

rock am ring - metalica


----------



## Klunker (7. Juni 2008)

Metallica


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juni 2008)

huhu zusammen


----------



## Klunker (7. Juni 2008)

huhu du


----------



## D132 (7. Juni 2008)

*in den Thread reinstollper* Guten Abend die Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Klunker (7. Juni 2008)

Nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (7. Juni 2008)

Scheint so als ob hier neue Gesichter aufgetaucht sind, war wohl zu lange nicht mehr hier :>


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2008)

Nabend.


----------



## Klunker (7. Juni 2008)

scheint so^^ mir jedenfalls bist du neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (7. Juni 2008)

Und du bist mir neu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und worüber wird hier so geplaudert?


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juni 2008)

und tschüß zusammen. viel spaß nohc


----------



## D132 (7. Juni 2008)

Nacht


----------



## Klunker (7. Juni 2008)

Nachti...nunja wie du siehst in den letzten tagen über gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (7. Juni 2008)

Is irrgendwie nicht viel los.....


----------



## Klunker (7. Juni 2008)

jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (7. Juni 2008)

Hmmmm und was machen wir jetz?


----------



## Klunker (7. Juni 2008)

ich weiß nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Juni 2008)

klunker die anime kenn ich nur name sagt mir nichts ^^


----------



## Klunker (7. Juni 2008)

welchen namen meisnt du ejtzt?^^ Black?


----------



## D132 (7. Juni 2008)

Ja kommt mir auch bekannt vor hmmm


----------



## Klunker (7. Juni 2008)

links  Ikki Tousen  Dragon Girls    rechts Tenjo Tenge


----------



## D132 (7. Juni 2008)

Ne sagt mir nichts. Naja man kann nicht alles wissen.


----------



## Klunker (7. Juni 2008)

genau, naja wie geht'S denn so?


----------



## D132 (7. Juni 2008)

Naja nich so gut bin krank und konnte nicht zur Arbeit sitze den ganzen Tag gelangweilt vor dem Pc und hab nichts zu tun .... und bei euch?


----------



## Lurock (7. Juni 2008)

You know it's sad but true!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (7. Juni 2008)

Ach den kenn ich auch noch ^^ 
Was ich dich immer mal fragen wollte, Luroc bist du Russe?


----------



## Klunker (7. Juni 2008)

ich glaube net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (7. Juni 2008)

Aber möglich wärs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (7. Juni 2008)

er könnte auch Kroate sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (7. Juni 2008)

Zerstör mir doch nicht meine Hoffnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Juni 2008)

Ich bin 100% Deutsch, warum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlox93 (7. Juni 2008)

hey mädels un guten abend xD


----------



## D132 (7. Juni 2008)

Bei einer EM Umfrage sagtest du du verfolgst nur die Spiele der udssr das kam mir komisch vor in 2 Punkten
1. Es gibt keine udssr mehr
2. ich dachte du hättest mehr damit zu tun und wollte dich aufklären udssr=SSSR wenn du es auf deutsch schreibst und auf russisch CCCP


----------



## Varghoud (7. Juni 2008)

Ich hab momentan keine Lust einzuschlafen...deshalb surfe ich hier rum^^


----------



## Arlox93 (7. Juni 2008)

klärt mich pls auf um was geht es xD


----------



## Klunker (7. Juni 2008)

Nabend du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Bei einer EM Umfrage sagtest du du verfolgst nur die Spiele der udssr das kam mir komisch vor


Ich weiß, war'n Kracher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne, das hat überhaupt nix damit zu tun wo ich herkomme... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlox93 (7. Juni 2008)

mir is voll langweilig .... keinen bock auf css un auch net auf wow ...


----------



## D132 (7. Juni 2008)

Es hat mich aber irritiert =D
Edith: Aber auf so ne übersetzung muss man schon kommen udssr ....


----------



## Klunker (8. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  habe im Moment auch kein Bock WoW


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WoW free since a half jear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder etwas länger ....


----------



## Arlox93 (8. Juni 2008)

das is schlimm .. aber bei mir is es meistens weil ich von 5 allys gekillt werd dan hab ich keien bock mehr ... -.-


----------



## Lurock (8. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Edith: Aber auf so ne übersetzung muss man schon kommen udssr ....


Mmmmh... Ich würde mich ja gerne gewählt ausdrücken, aber hä? oO


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

Neee du kannst da nichts für es wurde einfach von den Deutschen so übersetzt ...


----------



## Lurock (8. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Neee du kannst da nichts für es wurde einfach von den Deutschen so übersetzt ...


Mmmh, ah, ich tu mal so als ob ich verstehen würde worum es geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, ah, ich tu mal so als ob ich verstehen würde worum es geht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Soll ich´s ausfürlich erklären?


----------



## Lurock (8. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Soll ich´s ausfürlich erklären?


Nene, lass mal, ich glaub ich habs kapiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

Du lügst !


----------



## Arlox93 (8. Juni 2008)

und was machtn ihr heute noch ausser pennen^^


----------



## Lurock (8. Juni 2008)

@D132



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> und was machtn ihr heute noch ausser pennen^^


Wenn du es so genau wissen willst, nichts was jugendfrei ist !


----------



## Arlox93 (8. Juni 2008)

kommt mir das nur so vor oder is hier nix los heute?


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> kommt mir das nur so vor oder is hier nix los heute?


 Irrgendwie will keine Stimmung aufkommen ...


----------



## Arlox93 (8. Juni 2008)

weil wir nur zu 3 sind xD


----------



## Lurock (8. Juni 2008)

Das ist wegem dem Scheiß Fußball-Quark... tzz...


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

Hmmm *Alkohol in den thread schieb* vieleicht hilft das
Edith: Wie läuft heute Deutschland ---- Polen?


----------



## Arlox93 (8. Juni 2008)

denk net xD


----------



## Lurock (8. Juni 2008)

Allohol!!11drölfzig


----------



## Genker (8. Juni 2008)

bin auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlox93 (8. Juni 2008)

jetz kommen alle wen der alk da is xD


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

Wir wissen halt wie man die Leute anlockt *Böse vor sich hin kicher*


----------



## Genker (8. Juni 2008)

hehe


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

Also wenn ihr alle nur im 10 Minutentackt antwortet wird das nie was...


----------



## Klunker (8. Juni 2008)

sry ahbe fernsehen geguckt xD worum geht'S?


----------



## Arlox93 (8. Juni 2008)

um langeweile ...


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

Langsam aber sicher zwingt ihr uns als Unterhaltungskünstler aktiv zu werden. Das wollt ihr sicher nicht erleben, das schwör ich euch


----------



## Arlox93 (8. Juni 2008)

dann fang mal anxD


----------



## Lurock (8. Juni 2008)

Oh man, früher war hier alles anders...


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

Hmmm lass uns etwas Zeit wir finden schon noch was ...


----------



## Arlox93 (8. Juni 2008)

früher war man aufm klo dan warn hier 3 seiten voll geschrieben -.-


----------



## Deaty (8. Juni 2008)

Hier ich steig auch noch mit ein


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

tjo erst grillen mit freunden dann saufen (nach ner 3/4telten flasche uzo bin ich weg), jetzt sitzt ich im zimmer und hör nightwish - over the hills and far away und Foo Fighters - Best of you und The Pretender
und ich schreib in den threat^^


----------



## Deaty (8. Juni 2008)

ich trink literweise bole (ka wie man das schreibt)

aber es geht mir noch gut


----------



## Lurock (8. Juni 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> früher war man aufm klo dan warn hier 3 seiten voll geschrieben -.-


Jo, das waren dann die 200 Posts p.P. Abende... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> früher war man aufm klo dan warn hier 3 seiten voll geschrieben -.-


Es wird halt nie mehr so wie es war ich erinnere mich noch als ich jede Nacht um Punkt 21:00 die Nachtschwärmertore öffnete um die kleinen Krabbler raus zu lassen und heute? 
binn ich zu faul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Es wird halt nie mehr so wie es war ich erinnere mich noch als ich jede Nacht um Punkt 21:00 die Nachtschwärmertore öffnete um die kleinen Krabbler raus zu lassen und heute?
> binn ich zu faul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Olol, Du... komm, so lang bist du auch noch net dabei...

Gibt nur noch wenige Oldschool-Member hier...^^


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Olol, Du... komm, so lang bist du auch noch net dabei...
> 
> Gibt nur noch wenige Oldschool-Member hier...^^


Ok so lange auch nicht aber lange genug ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlox93 (8. Juni 2008)

na gut ich geh jetz ins bett ... bay bay


----------



## Lurock (8. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ok so lange auch nicht aber lange genug !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaja... Kleiner... *g*


----------



## Deaty (8. Juni 2008)

muh


----------



## Klunker (8. Juni 2008)

So bei pro sieben sit gerade Werbunb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mhm ich gehören dann wohl auch eher zur new school 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jaja... Kleiner... *g*


Du bist nur 17 wenn ich das richtig auf deiner mybuffed Seite gelesen habe ...


----------



## Deaty (8. Juni 2008)

ich sollte aufhören zu trinken


----------



## Lurock (8. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Du bist nur 17 wenn ich das richtig auf deiner mybuffed Seite gelesen habe ...


Ich meinte nicht das Alter...


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (8. Juni 2008)

*summ* Now I´m a broken man on the hallifax pier. The last of barret´s privateer! *summ* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht das Alter...


jaja wir sollten jetzt auch auf die anderen achten *Kleiner*


----------



## Lurock (8. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> jaja wir sollten jetzt auch auf die anderen achten *Kleiner*


Ich meinte deine Beteiligung am Fred hier... oO Wo du wieder hindenkst...


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich meinte deine Beteiligung am Fred hier... oO Wo du wieder hindenkst...


Nana du denkst doch sofort in die richtung ich habe mir nur lustige bildchen angeschaut http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45497 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

*in den fred komm* hallo zusammen na gibts was interessantes oder nur den alk *sich n bier schnap und aufs sofa hoch*


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

nur alkohol.... fast schon wie frustsaufen...


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

hmpf ich hatte heute schon uzo und jetzt wieder bier das wird langsam zur gewohneit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (8. Juni 2008)

Hui, is ja noch was los hier *keks mampf*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

Lebkuchenmann25 schrieb:


> Hui, is ja noch was los hier *keks mampf*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warte noch 10 Minuten dann stirbt der Rest auch ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Warte noch 10 Minuten dann stirbt der Rest auch ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bleib noch ne halbe std da^^


----------



## Deaty (8. Juni 2008)

ich bleibe ewig!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

Deaty schrieb:


> ich bleibe ewig!


Guter Mann, das sind echte Kerle XD


----------



## Deaty (8. Juni 2008)

*grunz*


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

Wir sterben nie ! zumindes ach vergesst es ..... *vor langeweile zu faul u........


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

jetzt bräuchten wir ne aufputschende Musik nicht oder?


----------



## Deaty (8. Juni 2008)

EVERYBODY DANCE NOOOW


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

wir bräuchten vi..


----------



## Lurock (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jetzt bräuchten wir ne aufputschende Musik nicht oder?


Oder College-Girls... >.>


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oder College-Girls... >.>


ok wir nehmen deine College-Girls!

Edit: mir würde eig auch schon das linke Mädel in meiner Sigi reichen hehe


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

~.~ sagt was macht was irrgend was ich hab so langeweile schon den ganzen tag. Da hab ich gehofft ab 21:00 wirds besser aber ....


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ~.~ sagt was macht was irrgend was ich hab so langeweile schon den ganzen tag. Da hab ich gehofft ab 21:00 wirds besser aber ....


ich könnte dir jetzt seiten mit college girls suchen und mal sehn was meine alte externe aus realschulzeiten noch hergibt aber mehr geht nich XD


----------



## Genker (8. Juni 2008)

geht hier noch was?^^


----------



## Deaty (8. Juni 2008)

scho


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

Genker schrieb:


> geht hier noch was?^^


wenn du was machst ja


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich könnte dir jetzt seiten mit college girls suchen und mal sehn was meine alte externe aus realschulzeiten noch hergibt aber mehr geht nich XD


ich wette zu 99% das jemand dann die Links einem mod petzt und dann haben wir den salat...*hustlurockhust*


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ich wette zu 99% das jemand dan die Links einem mod petzt und dan haben wir den salat...*hustlurockhust*


hmm XD ja das glaub ich auch, aber ich würds auch machen wenn ich ehrlich bin, wenn das ein kind sieht *auf die eigene vergangenheit schau*


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm XD ja das glaub ich auch, aber ich würds auch machen wenn ich ehrlich bin, wenn das ein kind sieht *auf die eigene vergangenheit schau*


Der werte herr braucht sich nicht zu sorgen da gibt es nicht was wir nicht schon gesehen haben ...


----------



## Lurock (8. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Der werte herr braucht sich nicht zu sorgen da gibt es nicht was wir nicht schon gesehen haben ...


Stimmt, wobei ich manche Sachen lieber nicht gesehen hätte...


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Stimmt, wobei ich manche Sachen lieber nicht gesehen hätte...


Tja die einsicht kommt spät =D


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Stimmt, wobei ich manche Sachen lieber nicht gesehen hätte...


Amen sag ich da nur du hast so recht *sich schüttel*


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Amen sag ich da nur du hast so recht *sich schüttel*


Ein echter Kerl erträgt das schüttelt sich und vergisst es nach nem bier wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ein echter Kerl erträgt das schüttelt sich und vergisst es nach nem bier wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo wir grad bei bier sind *neuen Kasten Bier in den Threat stell*


----------



## Genker (8. Juni 2008)

iwie kommt mir das hier so vor als ob man nur seine posts hoch bringen will^^


----------



## Genker (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *neuen Kasten Bier in den Threat stell*


*nimmt sich eine flasche*


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

Genker schrieb:


> iwie kommt mir das hier so vor als ob man nur seine posts hoch bringen will^^


In erster line versucht man sich hier abzulenken vom nahenden tod in 2:26:4h
und ja ich hab nen post mehr juhuuu


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

Genker schrieb:


> iwie kommt mir das hier so vor als ob man nur seine posts hoch bringen will^^


*hust* wie kannst du nur sowas behaupten *hust*


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *hust* wie kannst du nur sowas behaupten *hust*


Ganz einfach 2:24:15h


----------



## Lurock (8. Juni 2008)

Ich schreib hier, weil mir langweilig ist.
Der Postcounter ist mir Wurscht, ich kann mir schließlich nix von kaufen, wa?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach 2:24:15h


hmm so jetzt steh ich aufm schlauch


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm so jetzt steh ich aufm schlauch


Bitte zur seite treten sie blokieren die bierpumpanlage !


----------



## Genker (8. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich schreib hier, weil mir langweilig ist.
> Der Postcounter ist mir Wurscht, ich kann mir schließlich nix von kaufen, wa?



ja war ja auch nur nen witz!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Bitte zur seite treten sie blokieren die bierpumpanlage !


och hoppla *vom schlauch runtergeh* aber was ist um 2:24:35


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> och hoppla *vom schlauch runtergeh* aber was ist um 2:24:35


Nene nich um sondern in 2:22:30h


----------



## Genker (8. Juni 2008)

oh man...

...dieses ständige [f5] gedrücke^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Nene nich um sondern in 2:22:30h


ok dann halt so aber was ist da?


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> In erster line versucht man sich hier abzulenken vom nahenden tod in 2:26:4h


Wir werden alle unweigerlich sterben ich habe die bibel studiert und habe schreckliches festgestellt!


----------



## Genker (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok dann halt so aber was ist da?



naja ungefähr 4:00uhr^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

Genker schrieb:


> naja ungefähr 4:00uhr^^


oh ok


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Wir werden alle unweigerlich sterben ich habe die bibel studiert und habe schreckliches festgestellt!


Genkers antwort ist iwie schöner


----------



## Lurock (8. Juni 2008)

Bin mal zocken, bye!


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Genkers antwort ist iwie schöner


*grumel* *nach bier greif*


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bin mal zocken, bye!


da geht er dahin *snief*


----------



## Genker (8. Juni 2008)

cu lurock


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

toll er hat ne ablenkung und läst uns hier schmoren...


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> toll er hat ne ablenkung und läst uns hier schmoren...


tja mein download ist auch gleich fertig dann werde ich auch gehn


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

an was saugst du gerade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> an was saugst du gerade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ALLE One Piece Folgen


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

aso


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> aso


naja bis nächsten freitag/samstag dann 

cu und gn8


----------



## D132 (8. Juni 2008)

nacht also wenn alle gehen geh ich auch >.>


----------



## Genker (8. Juni 2008)

nacht @all


----------



## chopi (8. Juni 2008)

ja was ist denn hier los?
war weg,auf der suche nach dem kapieren,wie ich ne custom version von guitar hero zusammenkleben kann...es klingt reichlich anstrengent,aber wohl ein muss bei den liedern...


----------



## Deaty (8. Juni 2008)

haha luschen alle ins bett gegangen wahrscheinlich


----------



## Arlox93 (8. Juni 2008)

so dan mach ich ma den ersten post für heute^^
1:0 für Deutschland <3


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Juni 2008)

Wie 1:0 für Deutschland? Was? Wann? Wieso? Wo?


----------



## chopi (8. Juni 2008)

0:1 für polen >.<
das gibts doch nicht,ich will morgen meine klasse auslachen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Juni 2008)

Immer diese Fußballverrückten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist die EM sowas von WAYNE... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Juni 2008)

naja,fussball interesiertmich normalrweise auch nicht,aber deutschland gegen polen, hallo?^^


----------



## Arlox93 (8. Juni 2008)

ö.Ö was schaustn du für fussball? ^^
es steht 1:0 für deutschland^^


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Juni 2008)

Oha...erste Halbzeit schon vorbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Juni 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> ö.Ö was schaustn du für fussball? ^^
> es steht 1:0 für deutschland^^


für mich heisst das 0:1 für polen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

ui noch welche die fußball schaun


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ui noch welche die fußball schaun



Nein. Ich korrigiere. Ich beobachte nur den Live-Ticker, um das Ergebnis zu erfahren. Immerhin hab ich ne Wette am laufen...einzig dazu ist die EM gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Nein. Ich korrigiere. Ich beobachte nur den Live-Ticker, um das Ergebnis zu erfahren. Immerhin hab ich ne Wette am laufen...einzig dazu ist die EM gut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mir ist fußball so während des jahres scheißegal aber WM bzw. EM schau ich eig immer.
aber sonst kannste mich mit fußball jagen

dazu müsste ich eig sagen:

Je größer der Ball desdo größer die Deppen die ihm hinterherlaufen.
(sagte einst ein ehemaliger Klassenkamerad von mir)


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Je größer der Ball desdo größer die Deppen die ihm hinterherlaufen.
> (sagte einst ein ehemaliger Klassenkamerad von mir)



Sind Basketbälle größer als Fußbälle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith: Wikipedia meint, dass Basketbälle größer sind. >.<


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Sind Basketbälle größer als Fußbälle?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

DURCHSAGE: DAS SPIEL GEHT WEITER


----------



## chopi (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mir ist fußball so während des jahres scheißegal aber WM bzw. EM schau ich eig immer.
> aber sonst kannste mich mit fußball jagen


kann ich so unterschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

hey chopi deutschland owned polen so derbe

wuhahaha


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2008)

echt atzend bei mir ist besuch und ich kann nichts tun da fallt mir nur :*feuer am dach* ein


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> echt atzend bei mir ist besuch und ich kann nichts tun da fallt mir nur :*feuer am dach* ein


was heißt da du kannst nix tun meinst du das du das spiel nicht schauen kannst oder nicht zocken?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

seid ihr schon alle im bett?


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2008)

LUROCK DU GIMP HAST MAIL BEKOMMEN !!

huhu leutz ^^ und cucu bin gleich wieder weg


----------



## chopi (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> seid ihr schon alle im bett?


aufs spiel konzentriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Juni 2008)

hey ho und baba leutz xD


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> aufs spiel konzentriert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


polen wird eh geowned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT NACH DEM 2ten TOR

sag ich doch die werden geowned


----------



## chopi (8. Juni 2008)

ok,das spiel ist gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ok,das spiel ist gelaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lalalalala schön ist es auf der welt zu sein *sing*


----------



## Lurock (8. Juni 2008)

Minas, noch da?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Minas, noch da?


ich glaub der wollte ins bett


----------



## Lurock (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich glaub der wollte ins bett


Damn, er hat mir ne Sig gemacht... und was steht drauf? "SPAMMER!" ...


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was heißt da du kannst nix tun meinst du das du das spiel nicht schauen kannst oder nicht zocken?


keines von beiden und eigentlich auch nicht ins internet


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Minas, noch da?



ne


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne


siehste lurock der is schon weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> keines von beiden und eigentlich auch nicht ins internet


zieh dich aus und lauf nackt durch die gegend dann hauen sie von selber ab


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> zieh dich aus und lauf nackt durch die gegend dann hauen sie von selber ab



kommt nid gut raus auch schon getestet ^^

naja cya leutz


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> siehste lurock der is schon weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aso...dachte er hat gerade was geschrieben,aber wenn du`s sagst un er sagt das er nicht da ist dann ist er wohl weg.


----------



## Tassy (8. Juni 2008)

Auf was für Ideen ihr kommt xD


----------



## Lurock (8. Juni 2008)

Ihr seid komisch...!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ihr seid komisch...!


wissen wir


----------



## Lurock (8. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wissen wir


Klugscheißer!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Klugscheißer!


danke danke *verbeug**G*


----------



## Lurock (8. Juni 2008)

Bin denn mal zocken, bye!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

bin auch weg cu leute


----------



## x3n0n (8. Juni 2008)

Kleiner Test:
versucht mal bitte eine Datei mit dem Namen 
	
	



```
con.php
```
 zu erstellen, an einem beliebigen Ort auf einem Windows Rechner...


----------



## Tahult (8. Juni 2008)

Wooo-hoo!!!! Deutsche Nationalmannschaft ftw!!!

Das Auftaktspiel wurde grandios mit 2:0 durch 2 wunderbare Tore von Lukas Podolski gegen Polen gewonnen. Wir haben eine Riesenparty am Königsufer in Dresden veranstaltet! Es war geil!!!

Schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand!!!

*Fahne einroll und auf Donnerstag freu*


----------



## Bentok (9. Juni 2008)

*heul* diese bekloppten Fußball Fans T-T brüllten und brüllen noch immer die ganze Straße zusammen....
Leute beruhigt euch, das ist nur FUßball, und kein Weltphänomen....wie ich diesen Scheiss Sport hasse.
Alle drehen se am Rad :/

was solls...Alles hat ein Ende nur die Wurst hat zwei ^^.

Greez @ alle N8aktiven
Bentok


----------



## Tahult (9. Juni 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> ...und kein Weltphänomen...


Harharhar!!! Der war gut!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deaty (9. Juni 2008)

Finds auch super dass Deutschland das Spiel für sich entschieden hat.

Werde jetz aber ins Bett gehen und mich auf Donnerstag freuen ;D

Auf Wiedersehen an alle verbleibenden Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## Grizzla (9. Juni 2008)

Deaty schrieb:


> Finds auch super dass Deutschland das Spiel für sich entschieden hat.
> 
> Werde jetz aber ins Bett gehen und mich auf Donnerstag freuen ;D
> 
> Auf Wiedersehen an alle verbleibenden Nachtschwärmer!


Wie wir dann wieder 2:0 gewinnen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juni 2008)

ich mag fussball aber eher selber spieleb


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juni 2008)

Guckt Euch mal die Skillung aus meiner Sig an und sagt mir, was Ihr bei diesem Anblick denkt. ;D


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juni 2008)

ehrlich:letzter crap 
muss jetzt in die schule bb


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Kleiner Test:
> versucht mal bitte eine Datei mit dem Namen
> 
> 
> ...



geht nid -.- was ist das? lustiger weise ist es keine unischtbare datein hmm
ja ich weis ist nachschwärmer syr aber bis in 3 stunden hab ich sowas wieder vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (9. Juni 2008)

STOPPT die Posts im Nachtschwärmer vor 21:00!!


----------



## chopi (9. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> STOPPT die Posts im Nachtschwärmer vor 21:00!!


ich darf aber vor 21uhr hier posten!


----------



## Incontemtio (9. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich darf aber vor 21uhr hier posten!



Warum das denn?


----------



## Lurock (9. Juni 2008)

Nabönd


----------



## Rodney (9. Juni 2008)

'n Abend!


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

nabend bitches ^^
lurock n1 sig *g*


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

brauch mal eben Hilfe^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist das vom Englisch her richtig?


----------



## Rodney (9. Juni 2008)

Ja.


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

sehr gut udn danke^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   zum glück wars richtig sosnt wäre das wohl sehr peinlich geworden^^  achja nabensch


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

kpaier ned wiso das peinlich wär aber ok^^


----------



## Oonâgh (9. Juni 2008)

Mörp.. Tagchen. Kein Bock mehr auf Mathe, das Zeug kotzt ja mal so derbe an...

Flächenberechnung mit Sinussatz.. Herrgott! Gauß hatte echt zu viel RL!


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Mörp.. Tagchen. Kein Bock mehr auf Mathe, das Zeug kotzt ja mal so derbe an...
> 
> Flächenberechnung mit Sinussatz.. Herrgott! Gauß hatte echt zu viel RL!



hf ^^

wir hatten auch sowas
sin(alpha) = cos(beta) / -.-

fu plx thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (9. Juni 2008)

a/c = sin( a ) / sin( c )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jep, stinkt ziemlich. Vor allem, wenn man das machen muss über fünf Dreiecke, die alle zusammenhängen  und man nur den ersten Wert kennt. Habe mich gerad bei Dreieck Nr. 3 verrechnet. Das heisst nein, ich habe nur zwei Seiten vertauscht.. Also der Mist falsch -.-

Ach ja, wir müssen auf drei Nachkommastellen runden, soll heißen bei einer Strecke von 40000km, welche hier ungefähr so groß sind, wenn sie in Metern angegeben ist auf Millimeter. Stinkt zum Himmel !!


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> a/c = sin( a ) / sin( c )
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jap
wir hatten trapez 
so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch fucking nerfig 
naja 5fach ist ansich nicht soo schwer halt nur ne fleiss arbeit -.- weiter rechnen u.s.w finds nur schwer wenn du cos satz brauchst zuerst um dann den sinus zu benutzen um -.- naja ^^

photoshop basteln und leuten ne freude machen hat mehr sin(us) find ich xD


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> a/c = sin( a ) / sin( c )
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



3 .. glücklicher
wir hatten 5 an prüfung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5.9 gehabt also 1.1 nur wegen 1 fucking komastelle die ich vergessen hab 0.5 punkte abzug -.-


----------



## Oonâgh (9. Juni 2008)

Schätze mal, das kommt demnächst. Aber jetze is bald die 10 ja auch mal vorbei. 
Die paar Dreiecke reichen mir fürs Erste *grins*

//e

Ja, schwer ist es nicht, aber ne dumme Fusselsarbeit. Und baut halt alles aufeinander auf. Wenn eins falsch ist, dann ist's der Rest danach wohl auch ...


----------



## chopi (9. Juni 2008)

hmm,ich rieche mathe?
geht mir weg damit,hab schon genug davon inner schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sitz hier grad rum und zieh mir zum x² mal den titelsong von scrubs (superman) rein...sehr geil


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

God has left the buliding
oder so ^^

i'm outa here

scrubs ROXX !! 111elf


----------



## Oonâgh (9. Juni 2008)

Löl ... hf gl ly etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin btw auch gleich weg. Aber bissl müssts ihr mich noch ertragen *el*


----------



## Lortox (9. Juni 2008)

MUHAHAHA Holland Italien 3:0 Ihr looser italia weltmeister im schummeln sry aber das musste raus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Lortox


----------



## Oonâgh (9. Juni 2008)

Na dann herzlichen Glühstrumpf xD

Bin wech, gut's Nächtle @ all, bis morgen oder so.


----------



## Rednoez (9. Juni 2008)

Lortox schrieb:


> MUHAHAHA Holland Italien 3:0 Ihr looser italia weltmeister im schummeln sry aber das musste raus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So sehr ihr euch das Wünscht die Vergangenheit wird so bleiben : 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (9. Juni 2008)

Lortox schrieb:


> MUHAHAHA Holland Italien 3:0 Ihr looser italia weltmeister im schummeln sry aber das musste raus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/sign

Unfähigkeit hat einen Namen: Squadra Azzurra ... Wer war nochmal Weltmeister? *grübel*
Der Reporter hatte grad schon recht, die hätten noch 3 Stunden spielen können. Es wäre trotzdem kein Tor gefallen...
So kennen wir aber die Italiener: meckern, petzen, Schwalbe
Klasse Spiel von den Holländern. 
Natürlich nicht so toll, wie Schlaaaaaaand gestern gegen die Polen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Rednoez schrieb:


> So sehr ihr euch das Wünscht die Vergangenheit wird so bleiben :


Genau, das ist Vergangenheit. Die Tränen vom 4. Juli 2006 sind spätestens heute getrocknet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (9. Juni 2008)

*Sich-Deutschland-gegen-Italien-WM-Spiel-Anseh*


----------



## Tahult (9. Juni 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> *Sich-Deutschland-gegen-Italien-WM-Spiel-Anseh*


/ignore  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (9. Juni 2008)

*Sich-Tore-anseh-und-Monitor-küss*


----------



## Lurock (9. Juni 2008)

Soderle meine Labertäschchen... Film aus, I'm back!


----------



## Tahult (9. Juni 2008)

Welcome back. Welchen Film gab's denn?


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

und ich bin weck, schlaft gut kleine metal rocker und hopper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. Juni 2008)

Date Movie.... grottenschlechter Film! Lohnt sich echt nicht den zu gucken...


----------



## Tahult (9. Juni 2008)

Hmm, dann ist es ja wohl auch net schlimm, wenn ich den net kenne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: Nice Signature


----------



## Lurock (9. Juni 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Hmm, dann ist es ja wohl auch net schlimm, wenn ich den net kenne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, hast echt nix verpasst...



Tahult schrieb:


> Btw: Nice Signature


Danke, sag das Minas... *g*


----------



## Siu (9. Juni 2008)

HOLLAND HOLLAND!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (9. Juni 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> HOLLAND HOLLAND!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, war zwar ein klasse Spiel von den Holländern, aber wir wollen es ja mal nicht übertreiben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (9. Juni 2008)

Für die Gruppe schon :x
Italien verliert noch gegen Frankreich und raus sind die Itakker. Die müssen die nächsten beiden Spiele gewinnen um noch eine Chance zu bekommen. Da verwette ich mein Arsch!


----------



## chopi (9. Juni 2008)

siu,hab dich ja lange nicht mehr im nachtschwärmer gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder einfach nur nicht genau genug gelesen xD

so,ich geh dann mal offline,gute nacht wünsch ich euch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (9. Juni 2008)

War ich auch nicht <3
Mich hatte kurzzeitig das WoW Fieber gepackt und ich musste mir mein Epic-Flugmount farmen.. was ich nun endlich besitze!


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (10. Juni 2008)

Ich habe langeweile.
Sitze hier munter am Rechner rendere ein paar dateien un weiß nix mit mir anzufangen bis das fertig is =( 
Menno! -.-


----------



## Tabuno (10. Juni 2008)

Hallöchen an alle EM Gucker und Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

Namd Pussys


----------



## Rodney (10. Juni 2008)

Hi!
Griechenland - Schweden.
Nach zwei ganz spassigen Spielen (Holland, Spanien) werde ich über diesem Spiel wohl wieder einschlafen...


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

guten abend liebe nachtschwärmer


----------



## Rodney (10. Juni 2008)

Guten Tag, Herr der Dämonen!


----------



## Alanium (10. Juni 2008)

Huhu, ich meld' mich auch mal wieder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

Un wie war euer Tag?


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Hi!


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

von stressig bis lustig war alles dabei und selbst?


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

Och joa, witzig, spritzig...


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Och joa, witzig, spritzig...


täglicher wahnsinn halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (10. Juni 2008)

Ermüdend, Mühsig, Nervig, Hässlich, Anstrengend, Langweilig

Triffts am Besten.


----------



## Alanium (10. Juni 2008)

Ich kann dir nur zustimmen, Rodneymullen.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

ihr dürft nicht alles so negativ sehn, das ist nämlich mein job^^


----------



## Rodney (10. Juni 2008)

Tja, wir spielen jetzt halt Dreiköpfiges-Mein-Tag-Ist-Mir-Zu-Mühsam-Führungsteam.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juni 2008)

*mal fix hallo sagt*


----------



## Alanium (10. Juni 2008)

*fix hallo zurücksag*

Wie sagt man doch so schön? Aller guten Dinge sind 3!


----------



## Rodney (10. Juni 2008)

In dem Falle eher alle entnervten Dinge sind Drei, aber ja.


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Juni 2008)

hi,ich hab mal ne frage:bin ich der einzige,den fußball nicht interessiert?


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *fix hallo zurücksag*
> 
> Wie sagt man doch so schön? Aller guten Dinge sind 3!


fu willst n dreier? goil!! meld dann mal bei mir


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

Rodney du musst deine Emotionen unter Kontrolle halten...
Der Tag war nicht hässlich, sondern weniger schön!
Der Tag war nicht anstrengend, sondern nicht so leicht!
Der Tag war nicht langweilig, sondern kaum von Kurzweil!


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> hi,ich hab mal ne frage:bin ich der einzige,den fußball nicht interessiert?


Nö, ich kann auch net viel mit anfangen...


----------



## Alanium (10. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> In dem Falle eher alle entnervten Dinge sind Drei, aber ja.


Auch wahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie denn, Trolli, häää? Wenn du nich' ins icq gehst is nix zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fußball ist der schlimmste Sport der Welt!


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nö, ich kann auch net viel mit anfangen...


ok,da bin ich wohl nicht allein mit meiner meinung über fußball...


----------



## Rodney (10. Juni 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> hi,ich hab mal ne frage:bin ich der einzige,den fußball nicht interessiert?



Ja.

Die Spiele sind an einer Tour zum kotzen langweilig und trotzdem tu ichs mir jedes mal wieder an.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Auch wahr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann halt 2 mins ins itzekuh. nu mach aber flott hab druck auf der leitung^^


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

ich guck fußball nur zu WM und EM uns sonst ises mir Scheißegal


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dann halt 2 mins ins itzekuh. nu mach aber flott hab druck auf der leitung^^


Damn, invite me, I'm Jesus, sux0r!


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

bin ich hier im Sexforum gelandet oder wie?


----------



## Alanium (10. Juni 2008)

Das hast du aber schnell bemerkt, LordofDemons! xDDD


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juni 2008)

*stöhn*


----------



## Rodney (10. Juni 2008)

Sag mal, wer von euch spielt eigentlich WoW... ?


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

argh dann muss ich wieder die ganzen alten Pornos auspacken, wenn jemand Filme haben will einfach melden XDDDD


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Juni 2008)

ich,funktioniert bei mir bloß leider nicht(obwohl es früher ging)


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *stöhn*


ohh ja gibs mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich fang demnächst wiedre an


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juni 2008)

komm grad von 10 arena games...


----------



## Rodney (10. Juni 2008)

@ LoD: Und warum hast du ursprünglich aufgehört...?


----------



## Alanium (10. Juni 2008)

Bin schon seit über 2 Monaten WoW-Clean. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Und warum hast du ursprünglich aufgehört...?


ich wurde gebannt und weis bis heute den grund nicht

edit: ich weis warum ich gebannt wurde bzw. wie blizzard annehmen MUSSTE das ich bote obwohl ich nicht mal nen Bot habe XD


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Juni 2008)

clean?


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> clean?


wenn du auf drogen ansprichst nein XD


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bin schon seit über 2 Monaten WoW-Clean.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich seit Februar... Seitdem brauch Ablenkung, wenn du verstehst... ich habs echt nicht leicht...
Ich könnte wirklich.... Hilfe... gebrauchen... Im Gegenzug... *hrhr*


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich seit Februar... Seitdem brauch Ablenkung, wenn du verstehst... ich habs echt nicht leicht...
> Ich könnte wirklich.... Hilfe... gebrauchen... Im Gegenzug... *hrhr*


ich kauf dir nutten und biligen schnaps das dürfte reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: so wie dein ava aussieht kann ich mir den schnaps sparen


----------



## Rodney (10. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bin schon seit über 2 Monaten WoW-Clean.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mich kiregst du noch so leicht...
Wenn man eine 3-Tägige Unterbrechung nicht zählt sind's jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre, zählt man sie dann halt nur 1 Jahr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich hat das nur interessiert weil ich mich frag... die, die ich so kenn, hätten garkeine Zeit um in ein Forum zu schreiben.


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Juni 2008)

themawechsel?


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich kauf dir nutten und biligen schnaps das dürfte reichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du gefühlsloser Rüpel, du!
Niemand versteht mich... 
*bei Ala ausheul*


----------



## Alanium (10. Juni 2008)

Nein, Lurock, mit DIR nicht!


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nein, Lurock, mit DIR nicht!


nein lurock dich können wir auch nicht verstehn XD


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nein, Lurock, mit DIR nicht!


muahahah sie gehört mir


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> argh dann muss ich wieder die ganzen alten Pornos auspacken, wenn jemand Filme haben will einfach melden XDDDD



hier hier hier hier Xd

mia langweilig ^^ sig basteln funkt ned so wie ich will narf --.-


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

Verdammt... was mach ich nur falsch... =/

Edit: Ala, ich hab ne Playstation, willst mal spielen kommen?


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Juni 2008)

themawechsel???


----------



## Rodney (10. Juni 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> themawechsel?




Reden wir über das Sexleben von Kühen?


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

hey ala bevor du rießentrolli nimmst wie wärs mit mir *hrrrhrr* (ich sag lieber vorher scherz sonst krieg ich wieder eine aufn deckl)


----------



## Alanium (10. Juni 2008)

Kennst du dich da etwa aus, Mullen?


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Reden wir über das Sexleben von Kühen?


Kühe haben keinen Schließmuskel!


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nein, Lurock, mit DIR nicht!



mit mir? xd   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
worums auch immer geht will auch xD


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Kennst du dich da etwa aus, Mullen?



wer nid?


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Kennst du dich da etwa aus, Mullen?


meinst du mich?


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Kühe haben keinen Schließmuskel!


riesentrolli auch nicht, das nennt man anale Inkontinenz...


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Juni 2008)

ok,noch irgentwas zu sagen über das sexleben von kühen?


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> riesentrolli auch nicht, das nennt man anale Inkontinenz...


ich hätte wetten können du würdes jetzt ablästern über das was er schreibt


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Juni 2008)

vieleicht sind hier minderjährige hier...


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> vieleicht sind hier minderjährige hier...


gut ala ist 14 und du bist in der 6ten klasse das heißt ähhhh ach egal auf jeden fall keine 18


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

Da fragt man sich doch "Wohin mit einem alten Hasen wie mir...?"... =/


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich doch "Wohin mit einem alten Hasen wie mir...?"... =/


äh in der Klapse ist noch was frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> äh in der Klapse ist noch was frei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


I know, aber die Aufseher haben mir gedroht, wenn ich wieder komme wäre mein Platz *unter* den Fliesen...


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> I know, aber die Aufseher haben mir gedroht, wenn ich wieder komme wäre mein Platz *unter* den Fliesen...


oha


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

och menno jetzt liegt schweden auch ncoh vorn


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Juni 2008)

fußball?wenn ja,dann interessiert es mich nicht


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gut ala ist 14 und du bist in der 6ten klasse das heißt ähhhh ach egal auf jeden fall keine 18



ala ist 14 und?

tut doch noch so als ob es bei jeder zeitung nicht 3000000 bilder von weis ich was gibt -.-

naja bin ma off cYa mädelz macht nix schlimmes oder so^^


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

*sich duck und wegrenn und hinter Ala versteck*


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gut ala ist 14 und du bist in der 6ten klasse das heißt ähhhh ach egal auf jeden fall keine 18


muss nicht sein,zutückstufen gibt es noch(oder nicht?)


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ala ist 14 und?
> 
> tut doch noch so als ob es bei jeder zeitung nicht 3000000 bilder von weis ich was gibt -.-
> 
> naja bin ma off cYa mädelz macht nix schlimmes oder so^^


Pieeep, PIeeeeeep und Pieeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ala ist 14 und?
> 
> tut doch noch so als ob es bei jeder zeitung nicht 3000000 bilder von weis ich was gibt -.-
> 
> naja bin ma off cYa mädelz macht nix schlimmes oder so^^


ok,dann cu


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

es kommt die WOW folge in Southpark!!!


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es kommt die WOW folge in Southpark!!!



50mal gesehen ^^ 
naja egal bin nun trozdem off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss noch bisle photoshop basteln und pennen wär auch ma was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Juni 2008)

und wieder ein thema,dass mich nicht interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 50mal gesehen ^^
> naja egal bin nun trozdem off
> 
> 
> ...


ok,dann cu


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> und wieder ein thema,dass mich nicht interessiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was interessiert dich dann?
wow? nein
southpark ? nein
fussball ? nein

-.- naja ok letzteres find ich auch langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja aber schweden find ich cool .. naja zumindest die leute von da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 saufen wie weis gott was und zahlen des öfteren ne runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> naja aber schweden find ich cool .. naja zumindest die leute von da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und die Schwedinnen erst... gggrrrr


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Juni 2008)

wow interessiert mich,warcraft interessiert mich und noch andere sachen(und damit meine ich nicht das,was ihr denkt)


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

Bist asexuell? oO


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> wow interessiert mich,warcraft interessiert mich und noch andere sachen(und damit meine ich nicht das,was ihr denkt)


kommt drauf an was du meinst was wir denken


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bist asexuell? oO


was?


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> was?



er isses ^^ na ned so fies sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


asexuell = nicht an sex interessiert

andere sachen hmm ich mein damit mukke hören/party/und das was jeder mann ca 400mal am tag denkt ^^


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Juni 2008)

jo,Minastirit,wobei,partys auch nicht so richtig


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

so cya


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

Bye Minas


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Juni 2008)

cu

wer spielt von euch gerne tischtennis?


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

Ich hasse französisch!
Latein ftw!


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

cu Minas


----------



## chopi (10. Juni 2008)

grüß euch
<Chopi>	besuch war da und ich musste mit dem kleinen kind Wii zoggn


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hasse französisch!
> Latein ftw!


ich hasse nur vokabeln lernen(bin,leider,faul was franz vokabeln angeht)


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Juni 2008)

doppelpost


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> grüß euch
> <Chopi>	besuch war da und ich musste mit dem kleinen kind Wii zoggn


ach die milchtüte is auch wieder da,
na hallo nimm dir n bier und beichte uns deine sünden des tages^^


----------



## chopi (10. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach die milchtüte is auch wieder da,
> na hallo nimm dir n bier und beichte uns deine sünden des tages^^


meine sünde,ich nehme mir kein bier


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Juni 2008)

und,was macht ihr so?


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> und,was macht ihr so?


Willst du das wirklich wissen?


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> meine sünde,ich nehme mir kein bier


Schande über dich, SCHAAAAANDE

und ja Trolle rauchen alles was nicht bei 3 schon von nem anderen Troll weggeraucht wurde


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Juni 2008)

ok ich bin dann mal weg und gute nacht


----------



## Tahult (10. Juni 2008)

Nabend an alle. 

Auf dem Weg vom grandiosen (/ironie off) Spiel Schweden - Griechenland ins Bettchen, nochmal schnell im Nachtschwärmer reingeschaut.
.
..
...
Hmm, auch nicht viel mehr los als auf'm Platz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

wer ist jetzt eig noch da?


----------



## RAV88 (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo 



wie geht es denn so?


----------



## chopi (10. Juni 2008)

also ich bin noch da und mach mir ne anime sig,die nicht nur ecchi beinhaltet! :O


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> also ich bin noch da und mach mir ne anime sig,die nicht nur ecchi beinhaltet! :O


XD 
neeeeeed


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

Bin mal wech, bye!


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bin mal wech, bye!


cu lurock bis morgen


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

tjo jungs und mädels,

ich verlasse mit meinen 5 Sigi Mädels mal die F0renlandschaft bis morgen dann

MFG
Chris aka LoD


----------



## chopi (10. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> XD
> neeeeeed


sondern auch normale animefiguren...


----------



## Lurock (11. Juni 2008)

Namd allerseits


----------



## Rodney (11. Juni 2008)

Warum wird's so schnell so spät?!


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Warum wird's so schnell so spät?!



das frag ich mich auch immer -.-
scheiss lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Juni 2008)

Tja, das weiß selbst Gott nicht, tut mir Leid...


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

ach du weisst es nid ?
hmm satan hat gesagt das liegt daran das lernen schlecht ist und er darum die zeit verstellt dmait es schneller vorbei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/hug satan eh stan xD


----------



## Rodney (11. Juni 2008)

Ich wollt' Chuck Norris fragen, der war aber nich' daheim.


----------



## Lurock (11. Juni 2008)

Komisch, er war um 5 noch bei mir Kaffeebohnen kauen...


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Komisch, er war um 5 noch bei mir Kaffeebohnen kLauen...



fixed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (11. Juni 2008)

Tja, der Chuck.
Was willst machen...


----------



## Lurock (11. Juni 2008)

Omg, Minas versteht mal wieder den Witz net... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (11. Juni 2008)

Ich sehs grad auch...
Höhöhö.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Omg, Minas versteht mal wieder den Witz net...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was für ein witz? -.-?

über chuck norris macht man keine witze .. das sind fakten !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (11. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tja, das weiß selbst Gott nicht, tut mir Leid...



Ich weiss es aber.

HOPP SCHWIIZ! 1:0 GEGE SHIZZ TÜRKE DÖNER-FRÄSSER! HOPP SCHWIIZ! FÜRS VATÄRLAND! HOPP! XD


----------



## Rodney (11. Juni 2008)

Schweiz führt ganz verdient!
Find' ich gut, Schweiz mag ich, v.A. Quillo!


----------



## Oonâgh (11. Juni 2008)

Gruetzi allerseids...
Was läuft?


----------



## Lurock (11. Juni 2008)

Ich hasse den schweizer Akzent... ich kann das nicht hören... 
Und ich verstehe auch nicht, warum man mit Akzent schreibt...
So'n Quark... oO


----------



## Black Muffin (11. Juni 2008)

quillo si gayest hässlichkaith eva

behrahmi shiptaren ftw


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juni 2008)

nabönd gesindel


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Ich weiss es aber.
> 
> HOPP SCHWIIZ! 1:0 GEGE SHIZZ TÜRKE DÖNER-FRÄSSER! HOPP SCHWIIZ! FÜRS VATÄRLAND! HOPP! XD



pew pew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



me > schweiz > fucking scheiss türkenZ wobi ich am dunstig sicher problem ha weni wot gu dönar hole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (11. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hasse den schweizer Akzent... ich kann das nicht hören...
> Und ich verstehe auch nicht, warum man mit Akzent schreibt...
> So'n Quark... oO






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (11. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> quillo si gayest hässlichkaith eva



?!


----------



## Lurock (11. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> ?!


Hopper - Noch Fragen?


Ähm, ich meine Shaft...


----------



## Rodney (11. Juni 2008)

Ooookay...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (11. Juni 2008)

Achtung:
Ich habe es eben vollbracht, mich an einem Jogurtdrink fast zu ersticken.


----------



## Lurock (11. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Achtung:
> Ich habe es eben vollbracht, mich an einem Jogurtdrink fast zu ersticken.


Wer findet den Fehler?


----------



## Rodney (11. Juni 2008)

Ich tippe, dass dich das "fast" stört.

......


----------



## Oonâgh (11. Juni 2008)

Meinst du Rechtschreibung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ich tippe, dass dich das "fast" stört.
> 
> ......


Was denkst du von mir? :O
Du hast Joghurt falsch geschrieben...


----------



## Lurock (11. Juni 2008)

Außerdem kannst du "dich" nicht ersticken...
Du kannst ersticken, aber nicht "dich"...


----------



## Black Muffin (11. Juni 2008)

wotsch döner? ish besser als joghurt


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was denkst du von mir? :O
> Du hast Joghurt falsch geschrieben...


nein
http://www.duden-suche.de/suche/abstract.p...l_id=1073143558


----------



## Rodney (11. Juni 2008)

Ich bin mir, trotz dieses schier ausmaßlosen Fehlers, doch recht sicher, dass meine Rechtschreibung der von gut 85% der restlichen User so einiges voraus hat, wenn man das so ausdrücken kann.


----------



## Oonâgh (11. Juni 2008)

Sich ersticken geht schon .. Aber .. An Joghurt?

Ausserdem ist die Schreibweise für Joghurt, Yoghurt, Yogurt, Jogurt [...]
laut Duden in all diesen Möglichkeiten erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   letztere ist aber eher in Süddeutschland bzw Österreich gebräuchlich afaik.

//e:   Verdammt, da ist mir wer zuvorgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw Rodney, ja, davon gehe ich auch mal aus, dass dem so ist ^^

*an den noch eben geposteten Kommi im Fred von "was weiss ich, ich will Hilfe bei Musik" denk*


----------



## Rodney (11. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist die Schreibweise für Joghurt, Yoghurt, Yogurt, Jogurt [...] letztere ist aber eher in Süddeutschland bzw Österreich gebräuchlich afaik.



Zufall, dass ich aus Nürnberg komme?

...viel Süddeutscher geht kaum noch, meine ich.


----------



## Lurock (11. Juni 2008)

Tatsächlich... Was für ein Mist...!


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juni 2008)

ich bin mal off cya


----------



## Rodney (11. Juni 2008)

Ciao!


----------



## Oonâgh (11. Juni 2008)

Tschüsselü, Trolli..


----------



## Rodney (11. Juni 2008)

Ich bin dann auch mal weg.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Soramac (11. Juni 2008)

Hier ist der unlustige Späßemacher..der dann auch in die Hose geht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (11. Juni 2008)

Nundenn .. auch dir tschüss.

Ach, jetz wirds langweilig. Ich geh auch ins Bett.. Gemütlich hinlegen und schauen, was noch so in der Glotze kommt. 
Und dann schonmal geistig auf den nächsten Tag vorbereiten. Juhuu endlich mal wieder von halb 8 bis viertel vor 7 in der Schule sein dürfen. Donnerstage sind schöööööön!!!   -.-

Gn8 @ all denne.


----------



## Soramac (11. Juni 2008)

Schweiz - Türkei = 1:2 - *Türkei gewinnt*


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Schweiz - Türkei = 1:2 - *Türkei gewinnt*



leider -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Juni 2008)

Bin mal zox0rn, bye!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> leider -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*/sign*

Bin zwar kein Schweizer, aber Türken kann ich nicht ab. Hoffentlich werden die noch richtig schön mit 4-5:0 rausgeboxt. ^^


----------



## Incontemtio (11. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Schweizer, aber Türken kann ich nicht ab.



Was hast du bitte gegen Türken?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Was hast du bitte gegen Türken?



Ich werde darauf jetzt nicht antworten, weil ich keinen Bock auf dein Gelaber habe. Dennoch einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Incontemtio (11. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich werde darauf jetzt nicht antworten, weil ich keinen Bock auf dein Gelaber habe.


Vielleicht sollte ich mich darüber freuen ... Mit dir zu diskutieren dürfte ungefähr zu ergiebig sein wie sich mit seiner Wand zu unterhalten. 


VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dennoch einen schönen Tag.


Dank der Belustigung, die dein Post bei mir ausgelöst hat, ist mein Mittwoch ein wenig schöner geworden. Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Tja (11. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Egal ob Schweiz, Österreich oder Deutschland die Türken sind wohl überall das unbeliebteste Volk weit und breit und das zu recht, kann diese ......nicht ausstehen.

Mein Beileid an die Schweiz, hätte es euch von Herzen gegönnt, schade schade.


----------



## Tahult (11. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> leider -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign
War aber ein sehr gutes Spiel. Nicht so'n Langweiler wie gestern Griechenland.
Hat mich so'n bisschen an die Wasserschlacht von Frankfurt '74 erinnert.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (11. Juni 2008)

Öhmm, halloo?!?

Sagt mal Jungs...ich kann schon verstehen das man auf manche türkische Mitbürger einen Brass schiebt aber ihr solltet nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren :-/ Und so Äußerungen wie "Kebabfresser" sollten doch mal bitte aus dem Forum draußen bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (11. Juni 2008)

Lebkuchenmann25 schrieb:


> Öhmm, halloo?!?
> 
> Sagt mal Jungs...ich kann schon verstehen das man auf manche türkische Mitbürger einen Brass schiebt aber ihr solltet nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren :-/ Und so Äußerungen wie "Kebabfresser" sollten doch mal bitte aus dem Forum draußen bleiben
> 
> ...



Was bitte stört dich an dem Ausdruck Kebabfresser? Ich bin Österreicher und somit ein Schnitzelfresser und? Ich sehe das nicht als Beleidigung, von daher verstehe ich Deine Problematik nicht.

Und das Türken derart unbeliebt sind, kommt nicht von ungefähr..


----------



## Incontemtio (11. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Egal ob Schweiz, Österreich oder Deutschland die Türken sind wohl überall das unbeliebteste Volk weit und breit und das zu recht, kann diese ......nicht ausstehen.



Ich weiß nicht in welchen Kreisen du verkehrst, aber in denen, in denen ich verkehre, sind "die Türken" (ich liebe Pauschalisierungen ...) nicht "das unbeliebteste Volk" weit und breit. Und daraus, dass ein Schweizer dir gesagt hat er würde keine Türken mögen zu schließen die Türken seinen ein unbeliebtest Volk, ist abenteuerlich. 

Außerdem möchte ich an dich noch die selbe Frage stellen wie an VölligBuffeD:

Was hast du gegen "die Türken"? 

Edit sagt: Wenn du "nicht von ungefähr" sagst, dann scheinst du irgendwelche Gründe zu kennen, vielleicht kannst du sie mir ja mitteilen ...


----------



## Tja (11. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht in welchen Kreisen du verkehrst, aber in denen, in denen ich verkehre, sind "die Türken" (ich liebe Pauschalisierungen ...) nicht "das unbeliebteste Volk" weit und breit. Und daraus, dass ein Schweizer dir gesagt hat er würde keine Türken mögen zu schließen die Türken seinen ein unbeliebtest Volk, ist abenteuerlich.
> 
> Außerdem möchte ich an dich noch die selbe Frage stellen wie an VölligBuffeD:
> 
> ...



Alles werde ich hier nicht aufzählen, will mir keine Verwarnung einhandeln, ein paar Dinge:

Terror verbreitende Religion siehe 11.9.
Anpassungsunfähig
Frauenunterdrücker
Aggressiv bis dort hinaus
uvm. 

Dann frag mal ein paar Österreicher, Schweizer oder Deutsche, was sie von Türken halten, in 7 von 10 Fällen wirst Du hören "kann ich nicht ab, sollen heimfahren" oder "sind viel zu viele da".

Zumindest ist das bei uns auf dem Lande so.


----------



## Tahult (11. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> ...Ich bin Österreicher...


Mein Beileid.

** Oh mein Gott!!! Hab ich das jetzt wirklich geschrieben?? ** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (11. Juni 2008)

@Tja: 1. Kann ich verstehen warum man Türken nicht abkann. Ich bin selber ein halber Türke und nicht Stolz darauf was meine Artgenossen so abziehen aber das heißt nicht, dass Du ein ganzes Volk für die Schuldigkeit einiger Verantwortlich machen musst die sich in diesen Breitengraden aufführen wie nichts gutes. Den die, die nach Deutschland kommen sind die, die in der Türkei entweder vom Land kommen oder aber sowieso schon Assi hoch 10 sind und meinen sich jetzt in Deutschland aufzuführen wie nichts gutes.

2. Stör ich mich nicht an dem Wort "Kebabfresser". Ich war nur der Meinung, dass solche Sachen in Foren nichts zu suchen haben. Ob man diese Meinung teilt oder nicht sei jedem selbst überlassen.

3. Terroreligion? Etz mach aber mal halb lang!!! Erstens, waren es nicht die Türken die das World Trade Center weggebombt haben sondern die Al Kaida, zweitens ist der Koran keine Terrorreligion. Diese Leute legen sich nur den Koran so zu recht wie er zu ihrem Fanatismus passt und verstecken ihre kranken Ansichten hinter einem perversem Deckmantel extremer Frömmigkeit, was aber nichts anderes als blinder Fanatismus ist.

4. Es stimmt, dass die Frauenunterdrückung in manchen Teilen der Türkei, Sudan, Kairo und anderen arabischen Ländern noch immer present ist jedoch keinesfalls ein fester Bestandteil der türkischen Gesellschaft ist sondern das Werk einiger Bekloppter die sich ebenfalls hierfür eine sogenannte "Koran-Ausrede" zurecht gelegt haben. Und mal ganz nebenbei, in Deutschland war das Recht der Frauen bis vor einiger Zeit auch extrem beschnitten. Sie durften weder wählen noch arbeiten sondern durften nur brav daheim vorm Herd stehen, was ja zum Glück in den heutigen Zeiten nicht so ist und sich auch in der Türkei hoffentlich bald ändern wird!


----------



## Tja (11. Juni 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Mein Beileid.
> 
> ** Oh mein Gott!!! Hab ich das jetzt wirklich geschrieben?? **
> 
> ...



Dafür brauchst Du mir kein Beileid aussprechen. Ich bin sehr stolz darauf, mein Nationalstolz steht in keiner direkten Verbindung zum Fußball. Ansonsten würde ich mich aber für das Beileid bedanken =)


----------



## Tahult (11. Juni 2008)

War ja auch nur auf den Fussball bezogen. Da reißt ihr ja nun wirklich nix.^^
Hab mit den Österreichern oder sonst wem eigentlich keine Probleme.


----------



## Incontemtio (11. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Terror verbreitende Religion siehe 11.9.


Pauschalisierung ... 


Tja schrieb:


> Anpassungsunfähig


Kommt auf die Definition von "Anpassen" an. 


Tja schrieb:


> Frauenunterdrücker


Pauschalisierung ... 


Tja schrieb:


> Aggressiv bis dort hinaus


Pauschalisierung ... 

Belege, dass ein Großteil (>50%) Terror verbreiten (tun andere Religionen genauso, auch das "gute" Christentum), ihre Frauen unterdrücken (es gibt viele Frauen, die ihr Kopftuch/Burka mit Stolz tragen, wie der ein oder andere Christ sein Kreuz) und aggressiver sind als andere Ethnien. 



Tja schrieb:


> Dann frag mal ein paar Österreicher, Schweizer oder Deutsche, was sie von Türken halten, in 7 von 10 Fällen wirst Du hören "kann ich nicht ab, sollen heimfahren" oder "sind viel zu viele da".
> 
> Zumindest ist das bei uns auf dem Lande so.



Erstmal interessiert es mich relativ wenig was irgendwelche vergleichsweise wenig gebildeten Leute verkünden. Zweitens ist es zumindest bei mir "in der Stadt (Berlin)" so, dass nicht 7/10 aller Leute sagen, dass es zu viele Türken in Deutschland gibt.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

ich grüße alle nachtschwärmer und bin auch schon wieder weg^^ weil ich morgen früh rausmuss also lasst es noch krachen und kracht für mich mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

ich musste grad lesen was hier grad für scheiße verzapft wird und muss mich grade fremdschämen über diese nahezu außländerfeindlichen beiträge im nachtschwärmer threat
bei euch fehlts doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (11. Juni 2008)

Lebkuchenmann25 schrieb:


> @Tja: 1. Kann ich verstehen warum man Türken nicht abkann. Ich bin selber ein halber Türke und nicht Stolz darauf was meine Artgenossen so abziehen aber das heißt nicht, dass Du ein ganzes Volk für die Schuldigkeit einiger Verantwortlich machen musst die sich in diesen Breitengraden aufführen wie nichts gutes. Den die, die nach Deutschland kommen sind die, die in der Türkei entweder vom Land kommen oder aber sowieso schon Assi hoch 10 sind und meinen sich jetzt in Deutschland aufzuführen wie nichts gutes.
> 
> 2. Stör ich mich nicht an dem Wort "Kebabfresser". Ich war nur der Meinung, dass solche Sachen in Foren nichts zu suchen haben. Ob man diese Meinung teilt oder nicht sei jedem selbst überlassen.



Kannst mich ja genauso als Schnitzelfresser bezeichnen, mich stört es nicht =)

ansonsten:

Wenn das stimmt, frage ich mich aber, weshalb diese Leute überhaupt reingelassen werden? Wer sich in der Türkei wie ein Assi hoch 10 benimmt, wird das in jeden anderem Land auch tun.

@ Incontemito:

Ich habe meine Meinung, Du hast Deine belassen wir es dabei.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (11. Juni 2008)

@Tja: Du, ich weiß es nicht aber ich frag mich das auch immer. Ganz besonders wenn ich meine Landeskollegen bei manchen Aktion zu kucke und am liebsten hingehen würde um mich zu entschuldigen oder sie aber gleich selbst zu verprügeln gerade weil sie das Gesamtbild der Türken so dermaßen in den Dreck ziehen. Ich kann dich nur bitten, dir nicht so ein schlechtes Bild über ein ganzes Volk zu bilden nur weil es Individuen gibt die es in einem schlechten Licht erscheinen lassen.


----------



## Alcasim (11. Juni 2008)

Man... 2:1.. Ich (als Schweizer) könnt heulen..

Das Beste ist noch das alle 2 Minuten 5 Autos, ganz laut hupend, hintereinander herfahren.. Find ich eigentlich ne Frechheit.. Vorallem da es ja nen Spiel gegen ihr Heimatland (oder halt einfach in dem Land, in dem sie leben) war.. Dann sollte man die Schadenfreude nicht ganz so ausleben.. Naja, nun hab ich wenigstens ne Ausrede warum ich heute nach Mitternacht schlafen gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Rassismus.. An sich verständlich für die meisten, habe hier in meinem Dorf auch Probleme.. Am meisten regen mich aber immer noch Sprüche wie "Scheiss Schweiz", "Ich scheiss auf die Schweiz" auf.. Weil solche Leute können sich genausogut verpissen. Ist aber ein heikles Thema und die Meinungen gehen sehr weit auseinander, jeder erlebt halt was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und meine persönlichen Erfahrung sind nicht gerade gut mit Ausländern wie Türken, Albanern, Kroaten oder Bosnern. Möchte mich zu diesem Thema auch nicht weiter äussern..


----------



## Tja (11. Juni 2008)

Lebkuchenmann25 schrieb:


> @Tja: Du, ich weiß es nicht aber ich frag mich das auch immer. Ganz besonders wenn ich meine Landeskollegen bei manchen Aktion zu kucke und am liebsten hingehen würde um mich zu entschuldigen oder sie aber gleich selbst zu verprügeln gerade weil sie das Gesamtbild der Türken so dermaßen in den Dreck ziehen. Ich kann dich nur bitten, dir nicht so ein schlechtes Bild über ein ganzes Volk zu bilden nur weil es Individuen gibt die es in einem schlechten Licht erscheinen lassen.



Du scheinst eine löbliche Ausnahme zu sein, solche Leute können gerne nach Österreich kommen. Aber wie Du selbst sagst, was Deine Landeskollegen abziehen, geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. 

Ich war noch nie in der Türkei, daher kann ich natürlich nur jene Leute beurteilen, welche sich hier einnisten und wie Du selbst schreibst, ist deren Benehmen/Verhalten und Anpassungsfähigkeit leider alles andere als akzeptabel.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

ich wei das dieser post nicht zwischen 21 und 6 uhr gemacht wird aber ich muss nochmal was schreiben.

ich war schon des öfteren in der türkei und habe da auch seeeehr nette menschen kennen gelernt, und nach deren aussage sind die türken die ins ausland (also deutschland, östereich, etc.) genau die sorte türken die in ihrem eigenen dorf (land wäre einfach zu heftig) sich nur noch feinde gemacht haben mit eben diesem verhalten.
so und zur info dieses statement kommt von einem türken der meherere jahre in deutschland verbracht hat


----------



## Incontemtio (12. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Meinung, Du hast Deine belassen wir es dabei.


Wenn zwei Leute zwei verschiedene Meinungen haben, hat einer recht. 


Alcasim schrieb:


> Zum Rassismus.. An sich verständlich für die meisten, habe hier in meinem Dorf auch Probleme.. Am meisten regen mich aber immer noch Sprüche wie "Scheiss Schweiz", "Ich scheiss auf die Schweiz" auf.. Weil solche Leute können sich genausogut verpissen. Ist aber ein heikles Thema und die Meinungen gehen sehr weit auseinander, jeder erlebt halt was anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Solche Sprüche sind einfach dumm, da hast du natürlich recht. Aber deine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit Türken und anderen Ausländern sind keineswegs repräsentativ.


----------



## nalcarya (12. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Wenn zwei Leute zwei verschiedene Meinungen haben, hat einer recht.


Wenn ich sage schwarz ist toll und du sagst schwarz ist scheiße, dann sind das zwar zwei verschiedene Meinungen, aber keiner hat recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (12. Juni 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Wenn ich sage schwarz ist toll und du sagst schwarz ist scheiße, dann sind das zwar zwei verschiedene Meinungen, aber keiner hat recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geschmäcker =/= Meinungen. Aber ganz unrecht hast du nicht. Bei persönlichen Vorlieben hat niemand recht, bei empirisch überprüfbaren Sachverhalten aber schon.


----------



## nalcarya (12. Juni 2008)

Die Grenze zwischen Geschmack/Vorliebe und Meinung kann aber je nach Thema sehr, sehr wässrig sein, deswegen konnte ich mir diesen Kommentar nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Tja (12. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Wenn zwei Leute zwei verschiedene Meinungen haben, hat einer recht.



Ich habe recht und Du nicht, von daher erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskussion. Kannst von mir aus noch 1000 Sachen behaupten, es ist mir egal.


----------



## Incontemtio (12. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Ich habe recht und Du nicht, von daher erübrigt sich jede weitere Diskussion.



Dann kannst du doch sicherlich irgendwelche Argumente vorweisen, oder?


----------



## Lurock (12. Juni 2008)

Denkt, dass für euch, nur wegen so einer sinnlosen Diskussion, keine Regeln gelten?
21-6 Uhr ist doch deutlich genug oder?


----------



## Incontemtio (12. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Denkt, dass für euch, nur wegen so einer sinnlosen Diskussion, keine Regeln gelten?
> 21-6 Uhr ist doch deutlich genug oder?



Solange es hier ein halbwegs vernünftige Diskussion gibt, brauche ich mich nicht an "Regeln" zu halten, die nicht mal in den Forenregeln zu finden sind.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

hallo liebe nachtschwärmer jetzt mal zur eigendlich "erlaubten" zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (12. Juni 2008)

Ich bin dafür, dass Ausser-Zeit-Poster gnadenlos verwarnt & gebannt werden.


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Juni 2008)

*furz*
Tag auch ...

/edit:
Naja, das ist ja eigentlich auch der einzgie Sinn, dieses Threads. Dass eben NICHT ausserhalb dieser Nachtzeit gepostet wird. Sonst ist ja mal wieder alles überschwemmt hier. Also find ich's schon verständlich. Andererseits..Man könnte schon so viel Selbstdisziplin vorraussetzen von den Leuten, die hier überhaupt aktiv sind, oder? *in die Runde schau*


----------



## Rodney (12. Juni 2008)

Boah, ne, das musste doch nich sein.

Kann mal einer das Fenster aufmachen?!


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Juni 2008)

*wedel*

Sorry.. Manchmal überkommts mich! *pfffrrrrt*


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

boa das stinkt vieleicht, phuuu


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Juni 2008)

Mettbrötchen mit Bärlauch und etwas Zwiebel und viel Salz .. Ach ja, es war noch ein klein Bisserl Schnittlauch dabei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, aber da hätt ich jetzt Appetit drauf, glaube ich ...


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Mettbrötchen mit Bärlauch und etwas Zwiebel und viel Salz .. Ach ja, es war noch ein klein Bisserl Schnittlauch dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaius kamui (12. Juni 2008)

ach alles viel zu kompliziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
einfach die guten alten chilichips eine coke  und im hintergrund  läuft allimania die genialste wow verarsche die es im deutschsprachigen raum gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[attachment=3312:drhouse.jpg]


----------



## Rodney (12. Juni 2008)

WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN!
AAAAAAAAAAH!!


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

gaius schrieb:


> ach alles viel zu kompliziert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gut das kam überraschend aber ich muss sagen du hast recht und das bild gefällt mir auch


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN!
> AAAAAAAAAAH!!


moment das beruhigungsmittel kommt gleich und dann kriegste wieder deine "ich-hab-mich-lieb-jacke"


----------



## Minastirit (12. Juni 2008)

scheiss fussball
scheiss typen mit nem auto und ner hupe -.- boa manchma würd ich am liebsten mit nem baseball schläger das auto futsch machen .. da willst in ruhe nen film kuken und dann sowas 

ot: es ist zeit für allllimania die helden unser zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


need new one plX


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN!
> AAAAAAAAAAH!!




Nä, erst wenn der Klodeckel fällt.. 

*pflonk* 

- shit -


----------



## Rodney (12. Juni 2008)

Heut war ein Kacktag, ein tolles SPiel beim Fußball, das was jetzt läuft hat leichte Preformance-Probleme.


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Juni 2008)

Hmm .. Ich fands ok, bei mir ist die letzte Schulstunde ausgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musste nur bis kurz vor vier da rumsitzen. Na gut, hat geschüttet wie Sau und ich musste 20 min aufn Bus warten.. Aber ansonsten war eig. ganz nett^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

ne der tag war eig ganz ok hab n bisschen länger arbeiten müssen aber das is ok so^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

http://www.giga.de/extern/relatedlink.php?...yROoafYgZA.html

hier noch n link für alle die fußball toll finden gut und auch für die die fußball hassen


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Juni 2008)

Uh singt der schööön


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Juni 2008)

Und sowat hier nennt man Nachtschwärmer? Des is ja zum wegratzen hier ... Nenene Mädels. Da läuft wat falsch!


----------



## Rodney (12. Juni 2008)

Ja, was kann denn ich dafür?

Ich musste gerade noch diese lästige Präsentation zu Dürrenmatt fertig machen.

So'n Scheiß, echt.


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Juni 2008)

Wer oder was ist ein Dürrenmatt.. sorry, aber NULL Ahnung ^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ja, was kann denn ich dafür?
> 
> Ich musste gerade noch diese lästige Präsentation zu Dürrenmatt fertig machen.
> 
> So'n Scheiß, echt.



der besuch der alten dame? xD


----------



## Minastirit (12. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist ein Dürrenmatt.. sorry, aber NULL Ahnung ^^



ein text schreiber
der macht so item [buch] kann man lesen oder wegwerfen.. bin für 2teres


----------



## Rodney (12. Juni 2008)

Dürrenmatt ist ein Schweizer Schriftsteller der hundertmillionen Dramen und Bühnenstücke verfasst hat.

Schüler werden regelmäsig mit seinen Wischs, v.A. Der Besuch der alten Dame und Die Physiker, gemobbt.


----------



## x3n0n (12. Juni 2008)

Es scheint als hätte so manch einer sein Potential am Tag verbraucht, unterlasst das in Zukunft...


----------



## WestIce (12. Juni 2008)

mein tag war sinnvoll verbraucht...

hab ne wohnung gesucht :/


----------



## Rodney (12. Juni 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Es scheint als hätte so manch einer sein Potential am Tag verbraucht, unterlasst das in Zukunft...



...versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz?!


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> ...versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz?!




Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wärst du so lieb, das zu erläutern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (12. Juni 2008)

Seite 860
Betroffene wissen schon was gemeint ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Juni 2008)

Achso, der *hust* ... Nationalitätsstreit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Woah bin ich froh, dass ich nur noch zwei Wochen "abzusitzen" hab ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Juni 2008)

Der Tag ist einfach perfekt.Morgen keine Schule,Polen sind am gewinnen,Deutschland hat das Maul gestopft bekommen und Duke Nukem lebt YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!^^
So dann wünsch ich allen eine gute Nacht.


----------



## WestIce (12. Juni 2008)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Deutschland hat das Maul gestopft bekommen und Duke Nukem lebt YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!^^



die besten 2 sätze die ich um 22:15 gelesen habe

bzw zusammgenfeügte sätze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (12. Juni 2008)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich mich auf Seite 820 über giftige Gase unterhalten habe, hab' ich nichts getan.

Ich fühle mich nicht angesprochen und werde so tun, als ob ich den Post gar nicht bemerkt habe, der bringt mich ohnehin nur aus dem Konzept.

Himmelarschundzwirn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Der Tag ist einfach perfekt.Morgen keine Schule,Polen sind am gewinnen,Deutschland hat das Maul gestopft bekommen und Duke Nukem lebt YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!^^
> So dann wünsch ich allen eine gute Nacht.




Ehm. Ja.

Um deinen Enthusiasmus nicht zu stören wünsche ich dir einfach einen gesegneten Schlaf... *So'n Scheiß...*


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Juni 2008)

sic vita est, amicus meus..


----------



## Minastirit (12. Juni 2008)

die euro ist doch wie immer fürn a...
keine meiner lieblings manschaften spielen und irgendwie komm ich beim photoshop nid weiter da mir grad nix einfällt ..
naja ich geh mal pennen cYa


----------



## WestIce (12. Juni 2008)

da solltest aufs klo gehen da kommen einem bekanntlich die besten einfälle


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Juni 2008)

Nacht, Minas..


Ne, WestIce .. Lass ma stecken. Der Locus ist für mich erstmal versperrt. Da komm ich immer auf dumme Gedanken!


----------



## Rodney (12. Juni 2008)

Gute Nacht, Minas!
Feuchte Träume... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> da solltest aufs klo gehen da kommen einem bekanntlich die besten einfälle



war aufm weg zum kühlschrank und da isses mir auch aufgefallen .. naja mal weiter basteln irgendwie so nid müde

muahah ihr dachtet schon ich bin weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (12. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Ne, WestIce .. Lass ma stecken. Der Locus ist für mich erstmal versperrt. Da komm ich immer auf dumme Gedanken!



behalte die blos bei dir XD!


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Juni 2008)

:wideeyed:

Nunja ... Jedem das Seine, nicht wahr? ^^


Ich krieg schon feuchte Träume voll mit Tränen, wenn ich morgen an die ersten beiden Stunden Ek und Engl denke.. Grauenhaft langweilig!

/e:

Oh keine Angst, das werde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (12. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> war aufm weg zum kühlschrank und da isses mir auch aufgefallen .. naja mal weiter basteln irgendwie so nid müde
> 
> muahah ihr dachtet schon ich bin weg
> 
> ...




Minas, geh jetzt ins Bett, sofort!

Sonst bist du morgen wieder unkontrolliert, hibbelig und unberechenbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spät is' g'wor'n.

Ich hau mich auch hin, sonst werd ich wieder hibbelig, unkontrolliert und unberechenbar.

Gute Nacht, ihr alle, da drausen... sowieso und überhaupt.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Minas, geh jetzt ins Bett, sofort!
> 
> Sonst bist du morgen wieder unkontrolliert, hibbelig und unberechenbar
> 
> ...


wie?

noch unkontrollierbarer, noch hibbeliger und noch unberechenbarer???

geht das^^?


----------



## Rodney (12. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wie?
> 
> noch unkontrollierbarer, noch hibbeliger und noch unberechenbarer???
> 
> geht das^^?




Ich weiss nicht, aber wenn ja, dann sollte man das dringend verhindern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, aber wenn ja, dann sollte man das dringend verhindern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ohh ja


----------



## WestIce (12. Juni 2008)

ich finde unkontrollierbarkeit erotisch...


----------



## Lurock (12. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> ich finde unkontrollierbarkeit erotisch...


Joa, hat was...


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Joa, hat was...


hey lurock *hrrhrrhrr*


----------



## Lurock (12. Juni 2008)

Namd allerseits


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Juni 2008)

Ihr spinnts doch alle.. Aber Lu in Unkontrolliert find ich glaub ich weniger erotisch.. Daher sach ich ma, Peace, ich bin draussen.
Gut's Nächtle allerseits.. Bis die Tage! Cu


----------



## Minastirit (12. Juni 2008)

this is madness !
^^

edit meint cucu


----------



## Lurock (12. Juni 2008)

Hachja, ich liebe das Internet...


----------



## Tahult (12. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub, du bist nicht der Einzigste... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (12. Juni 2008)

internet suckt, das kostet mich 99% meines lebens


----------



## Lurock (12. Juni 2008)

Bin denn mal zocken, bye!


----------



## Minastirit (12. Juni 2008)

ich bin nun mal pennen -.- erst noch was in design thread flamen und dann weg cYa


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (13. Juni 2008)

So, denn mal gute Nacht an alle Nachtschwärmer und schlaflose Forumflieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (13. Juni 2008)

noch wär am rumwirren?


----------



## gamerfront (13. Juni 2008)

juten morgen *auf uhr schau*


----------



## Artenus (13. Juni 2008)

21:43

Niederlande 1:0 Italien

Die luft ist kühl, aber angenehm und es steht einem lustigen Zocker-Abend nichts im Wege.


----------



## Lurock (13. Juni 2008)

Namd allerseits


----------



## Artenus (13. Juni 2008)

Nabend Lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (13. Juni 2008)

ORANJEEE ORANJEEE !!

Und Italien ist soo gut wie raus. Shalalalalallaa!


----------



## Lurock (13. Juni 2008)

Namd Mr. Artenus


----------



## Artenus (13. Juni 2008)

Jo wer mag schon Italien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (13. Juni 2008)

Cool kann am Montag nen Freund verarschen, der ist Italiener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (13. Juni 2008)

2:0 Holland!! - Schade. Frankreich hatte echt gute Chancen. 1 Konter von den Oranje und es steht 2:0.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Juni 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> 2:0 Holland!! - Schade. Frankreich hatte echt gute Chancen. 1 Konter von den Oranje und es steht 2:0.



3:1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: 4:1 Für die Niederlande. xD


----------



## Arlox93 (13. Juni 2008)

so hey leute ^^


----------



## Lurock (13. Juni 2008)

Mir is fad...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mir is fad...



Musste Pupen ... soll Spass machen ...


----------



## Lurock (13. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Musste Pupen ... soll Spass machen ...


Zu gefährlich, kann kein Fenster aufmachen...


----------



## Rodney (13. Juni 2008)

Holland.

Das war ja nicht mehr normal.


----------



## Arlox93 (13. Juni 2008)

passt ma auf wen holland europameister wird xD


----------



## Lurock (13. Juni 2008)

Ihr mit eurem EM-Quark... tzzz...


----------



## Tahult (13. Juni 2008)

Tja, da kommen die ganzen Ignoranten wohl net dran vorbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ganz ruhig, Lurock, ist ja bald wieder Schluss.

Schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Holland.
> 
> Das war ja nicht mehr normal.



Ist hart ja. Aber wohlverdient. Das muss ich als Deutschland-Anhänger sagen. Und dass sie Frankreich (FRANKREICH VERDAMMT!!!) mit 4:1 schlagen ist wirklich gut.


----------



## Tahult (13. Juni 2008)

Das war mehr als verdient. Die haben ja schon ne Riesenshow gegen Italien abgezogen. 
So wird's für uns schwer, die im Finale zu schlagen...*hust*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Juni 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Das war mehr als verdient. Die haben ja schon ne Riesenshow gegen Italien abgezogen.
> So wird's für uns schwer, die im Finale zu schlagen...*hust*



Jo, aber man muss sagen, die haben Van Nistelrooy. Nen verdammt guten Stürmer.


----------



## Rodney (13. Juni 2008)

Wenn, wovon ich nicht ausgehe, da ich denke dass spätestens im 1/4-Finale gegen Portugal Schluss ist, gegen Holland spielen sollte, dann gute Nacht.

Holland ist mindestens zwei Ligen über Deutschland...


----------



## Tahult (13. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jo, aber man muss sagen, die haben Van Nistelrooy. Nen verdammt guten Stürmer.


Nicht nur den.
Da sind ja auch noch Kuyt, van Persie, Robben,...
Die haben schon ne sehr gute Offensive. Davon können wir zurzeit nur träumen...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Wenn, wovon ich nicht ausgehe, da ich denke dass spätestens im 1/4-Finale gegen Portugal Schluss ist, gegen Holland spielen sollte, dann gute Nacht.
> 
> Holland ist mindestens zwei Ligen über Deutschland...



Wohl kaum. Nur weil wir gegen Kroatien scheisse gespielt haben, heißt das nicht, dass wir immer so scheisse spielen. Und gegen Portugal haben wir auch schon oft genug gewonnen. (WM 2006 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Tahult (13. Juni 2008)

Aber echt! Who the f*** is Portugal?
Wir sollten die Jungs mal net so schlecht reden. Hab gestern zwar auch einen halben Anfall bekommen, aber ich denke mal, dass sie jetzt konzentrierter auftreten werden.


----------



## Rodney (13. Juni 2008)

Das Portugal von '06 ist nicht zu vergleichen mit dem von diesem Jahr.

Was die in ihren zwei Spielen veranstaltet haben, überbietet das von den Deutschen deutlich.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juni 2008)

so jetzt bin ich auch mal kurz da^^


----------



## Rodney (13. Juni 2008)

Party!


----------



## Mini Vaati (13. Juni 2008)

hi,´was ist das thema heute?


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juni 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> hi,´was ist das thema heute?



sex alk and the fucking euro wm xY ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juni 2008)

damn da bin ich dabei^^


----------



## Mini Vaati (13. Juni 2008)

heute is hier wohl nichts los oder wie?


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juni 2008)

ich muss jetzt noch 2 freundinen wegfahren dann bin ich voll dabei


----------



## Mini Vaati (14. Juni 2008)

ok ich bin weg


----------



## Dim (14. Juni 2008)

Hmm... ist ja wirklich nix los -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

so jetzt bin ich da jetzt is was los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (14. Juni 2008)

Huhu ich bin von den toten wieder auferstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

lol PIngu FTW


----------



## Minastirit (14. Juni 2008)

warsong suxx^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber bnin noch da^^


----------



## Spectrales (14. Juni 2008)

Ist Chopi Pole? o.O


----------



## QcK (14. Juni 2008)

klingt wie was zu essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Juni 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ist Chopi Pole? o.O


ich könnte das ganz dreis behaupten,ja
was findest du daran denn so "o.O" ?^^


----------



## gamerfront (14. Juni 2008)

jo isser ganzt ihn aber auch im chat fragen


----------



## Siu (14. Juni 2008)

Ooaoroaorao Langweilig!


----------



## Shalor (14. Juni 2008)

n33d anim3pr0n  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (14. Juni 2008)

wtf... Hentai... naja.. nicht so mein Fall^^


----------



## Shalor (14. Juni 2008)

jaja der siu mit seinen gaypr0ns... tz tz tz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

so jetzt bin ich auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (14. Juni 2008)

nabend leute lol eure sigs werden auch immer naja cooler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (14. Juni 2008)

die werden nicht cooler die werden immer perverser... und ich mag es!! weiter so!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (14. Juni 2008)

Hat Buffed eigentlich auch nen Chat-Room ( vllt. auch inoffiziell)? IRC oder so was? Und ist da was los? Hab nämlich ziemliche Langeweile Heute


----------



## Siu (14. Juni 2008)

#buffed.de im Quakenet. HF unso


----------



## Serran (14. Juni 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> #buffed.de im Quakenet. HF unso


 Ken mich mit sowas nicht aus.. Wie kann man da joinen?


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

man ey eig wollte ich heut mit freunden ins kino wegen dem Film "Ironman", aber ein freund von mir musste ja  seine freundin mitbringen (wie  kann man nur so blöd sein??) und jetzt will die natürlich "Nie wieder Sex mit der Ex" sehen. ICH KÖNNTE KOTZEN

edit: habs umformuliert


----------



## Artenus (14. Juni 2008)

hä den hab ich net verstanden

naja hallo leute


----------



## Siu (14. Juni 2008)

Ahja.. dein Freund informiert also seine Freundin nicht, was geguckt wird oder wie darf ich das verstehen. Wenn ich mit anderen Leuten hingehe, spreche ich vorher ab was ich gucke und dabei bleibt es dann Oo. Seltsame Zustände bei Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (14. Juni 2008)

lol. 

Frauen an die MACHT !

macht KAffe macht Frühstück macht Sauber


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ahja.. dein Freund informiert also seine Freundin nicht, was geguckt wird oder wie darf ich das verstehen. Wenn ich mit anderen Leuten hingehe, spreche ich vorher ab was ich gucke und dabei bleibt es dann Oo. Seltsame Zustände bei Euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es war Ironman geplant aber sie musste ja unbedingt wieder dazwischenreden (ich muss dazusagen das ich sie eigendlich mag weil sie recht nett ist und ne gute freundin aber das musste echt nicht sein)



Taikunsun schrieb:


> lol.
> 
> Frauen an die MACHT !
> 
> macht KAffe macht Frühstück macht Sauber


GENAU


----------



## Taikunsun (14. Juni 2008)

hehe^^


----------



## Siu (14. Juni 2008)

Wieviele Leute ward ihr denn, dass sie da zwischen reden kann?.."Mädel, dann schnapp dir deine Freundin und schau den Müllfilm, wir gucken Ironman" und damit hat sich das Thema :X


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

aber er ist ihr absolut hörig und somit wäre er auch weg gewesen und wir wolltens ja gemeinsam gucken also auch mit ihm


----------



## Taikunsun (14. Juni 2008)

was isn das für ne anime serie lord ?


----------



## Siu (14. Juni 2008)

Mein Beileid :/
Zum Glück habe ich nicht so eine Furie zur Freundin :X - Der soll sich ma durchsetzen!


----------



## Serran (14. Juni 2008)

Was macht ihr gerade eigentlich? Ich rauche eine  Batterie...  Was ist das , Fragt ihr euch? Lesen und staunen http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=46155  Und posten!


----------



## Siu (14. Juni 2008)

Jo.. kein Lust reinzugucken...

Schaue ZDF Fußball und Pro7 "Final Destination". Klasse Film


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> was isn das für ne anime serie lord ?


Oo du kennst nicht die Serie "One Piece"!
ok 
http://de.opwiki.org/wiki/Hauptseite
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Piece
und wenn du downloadlinks willst dann bitte PN an mich



Serran schrieb:


> Was macht ihr gerade eigentlich? Ich rauche eine  Batterie...  Was ist das , Fragt ihr euch? Lesen und staunen http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=46155  Und posten!


ok du bist krank, aber lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG
LoD


----------



## Spectrales (14. Juni 2008)

Änder deine Sig Lord, ich bin schon ganz wuschig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Änder deine Sig Lord, ich bin schon ganz wuschig!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hrrhrrhrr ich auch *zwinker Zwinker* *G*


----------



## Tahult (14. Juni 2008)

*Taschentücher in den Thread reich*

... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

oh danke aber besser 2 päckchen


----------



## Spectrales (14. Juni 2008)

Habt ihr alle kein Real life oder warum hängen hier auf einmal alle überproportional große von notgeilen Asia Nerds gezeichnete Titten in ihre Sig?


----------



## Siu (14. Juni 2008)

Hat weniger mit RL zu tun als viel mehr mit einer fehlenden Freundin, die "aushilft" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder einfach zu jung, also <17


----------



## Spectrales (14. Juni 2008)

Ich fühl mich irgendwie belästigt, wenn jeder die benannten Bilder anhängt

Das ist doch armselig!


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

oha flamekid incoming,
naja warum ich hier bin ist auf der seite davor beschrieben
warum der rest hier ist weis ich nicht


----------



## Spectrales (15. Juni 2008)

Wedelt euch doch einfach einen von der Palme und haltet eure Vorlagen privat!


----------



## Tahult (15. Juni 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich irgendwie belästigt, wenn jeder die benannten Bilder anhängt
> 
> Das ist doch armselig!


Du weißt schon, dass du die Signaturen der anderen User ausblenden kannst??


----------



## Lurock (15. Juni 2008)

Still gestanden! Ab jetzt habe ich das Kommando und hier wird sich einiges ändern!


----------



## Spectrales (15. Juni 2008)

Nich du auch noch!

Mir gehts ums Prinzip :/


----------



## Tahult (15. Juni 2008)

*zitter*

Nabend, Herr General!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Juni 2008)

@ Spectrales
Ruhe da unten! Du hast Post!

Namd Tahult


----------



## chopi (15. Juni 2008)

aaaaah,spectrales,versteck dich,ich weis aus geheimer quelle,dass deine sig gefährdet ist!


----------



## Siu (15. Juni 2008)

So. Wird Zeit für mich zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein Lust mehr unso...noch fein Pro7 schaun unso

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Spectrales (15. Juni 2008)

1. Ich hab keine Post?

2. Ist das ABC jetzt verboten?


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

General Lurock, die Buffed Kompanie erwartet ihre Befehle!!!

ich steh stramm (obwohl ich sitze ok darüber denken wir alle mal nach *G*)


----------



## Tahult (15. Juni 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> 2. Ist das ABC jetzt verboten?


Haaa!!! Der war ganz schlecht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (15. Juni 2008)

Boah ey, nee

Wenn ich Lurocks Sig seh wird mir schlecht

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Nachtschwärmer so tief absinken


----------



## Lurock (15. Juni 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> 1. Ich hab keine Post?
> 
> 2. Ist das ABC jetzt verboten?


1. Warts ab.

2. Ja, ist es! Hättest mal lieber die Möpse drin lassen sollen.


----------



## Lurock (15. Juni 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Boah ey, nee
> 
> Wenn ich Lurocks Sig seh wird mir schlecht
> 
> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Nachtschwärmer so tief absinken


Du bist mir gänzlich unsympathisch geworden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 1. Warts ab.
> 
> 2. Ja, ist es! Hättest mal lieber die Möpse drin lassen sollen.


1. lol

2. XD


----------



## QcK (15. Juni 2008)

So ich bin mal pennen leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Board-Psychopath verabschiedet sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis morgen allerseits


----------



## Lurock (15. Juni 2008)

Bye QcK


----------



## the Huntress (15. Juni 2008)

Nabend!

Hatte grade 2 entspannte Tiefensumpf/Sklavenunterkünfte Runs.

Grüße an dieser Stelle nochmal Shaki, Santhoan und Merax vom Sever Thrall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt wird Halo 3 gespielt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Juni 2008)

Niemand mehr anwesend?


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

doch ich


----------



## Lurock (15. Juni 2008)

Un wie war dein Tag, Bruder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

beschissen^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Juni 2008)

Mmmh, nice...


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, nice...


und wie war dein tag?


----------



## Lurock (15. Juni 2008)

Mmmh, anstrengend... Morgens um 14 Uhr raus aus den Federn, 
erstmal einkaufen... Da war der Tag schon in Eimer....


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, anstrengend... Morgens um 14 Uhr raus aus den Federn,
> erstmal einkaufen... Da war der Tag schon in Eimer....


ich fühle mit dir *seufz*


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

und was machen wir jetzt noch mit der angebrochenen nacht?


----------



## Lurock (15. Juni 2008)

Keine Ahnung, ich glaub ich flüchte mich ausm RL, bye! >.<

*AoC anschmeiß*


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

verdammt und schon bin ich alleine


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

auch wenn ich hier der einzige bin ich wünsche allen eine gute nacht!


----------



## Silenzz (15. Juni 2008)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Juni 2008)

Namd allerseits


----------



## Alanium (15. Juni 2008)

Hm, dann sag ich auch mal "Guten Abend!"


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2008)

blubb


----------



## Yuukami (15. Juni 2008)

blubb zuück du "Beiträge Pusher" ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2008)

nur deswegen hab ich hier nen acc


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2008)

So bin wieder da nach einer schönen Woche Ferien.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Juni 2008)

wb

Un wie wars?


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2008)

einfach nur geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

tjo ab in eine woche voller stress, hektik, anschiss und witze über die dicke kollegin ...


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

hf^^

kara wieder mal random clear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1 wype beim prinz -.-^^ najo
schweiz hat gewonnen (auch wenns sinnlos ist)
meine sig ist entlich so wie ich sie wollte
und ich geh pennen

cya mädelz


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hf^^
> 
> kara wieder mal random clear
> 
> ...


ade minas


----------



## QcK (16. Juni 2008)

Gute nacht liebe Buffler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erholt euch gut morgen beginnt der Arbeitsalltag wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß euer Board-Psychopath QcK


----------



## WestIce (16. Juni 2008)

schlafen heute fehlanzeige....türkei hat gewonnen.

naja, wenn italien weiter kommt bleib ich nackt auf der strasse bis die sonne 3 mal untergeht!


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (16. Juni 2008)

So, ihr Buffies! Wünsch euch mal ne gute Nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (16. Juni 2008)

need on a t-shirt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Juni 2008)

Nabend Mädels.


----------



## Mini Vaati (16. Juni 2008)

hier sind nicht nur mädels on(oder?)


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juni 2008)

nabend zusammen


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Juni 2008)

Bin gespannt, wer sich hier noch meldet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (16. Juni 2008)

Ich hasse die EM mittlwerweile.

Langweiligstes Turnier aller Zeiten.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> hier sind nicht nur mädels on(oder?)



sicher doch ehm ..
ich kenn hier im forum in dem thread vlt 1ne die manchmal spammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe ja, dass Österreich gewinnt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (16. Juni 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, dass Österreich gewinnt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Definitiv. Dann ist das Scheißgenerve um die Em vonwegen "Wir Werden Europameister" und die mühseelige Euphorie endlich zuende.

Ich halt's nicht mehr aus.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Definitiv. Dann ist das Scheißgenerve um die Em vonwegen "Wir Werden Europameister" und die mühseelige Euphorie endlich zuende.
> 
> Ich halt's nicht mehr aus.



Eben deshalb.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

ich find ja für china 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na fänds cool wenn össis gewinnen .. fänds so cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


najo was solls fussball is mir ansich wayne .. solange frankreich und die türken rausfliegen ..

bin mal weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab noch anderes zu tun als zu spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hf noch


----------



## Rodney (16. Juni 2008)

Türkei ist schon weiter.

Der deutsche Bundestrainer muss auf die Tribüne, Platzverweis für ihn!


----------



## Alanium (16. Juni 2008)

Bah, Fußball! Der schlimmste Sport überhaupt... Überall nur Weicheier, die beim geringsten bisschen sterben und gut aussehen tun se auch nicht mal! 

Nabend erstmal.^^


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bah, Fußball! Der schlimmste Sport überhaupt... Überall nur Weicheier, die beim geringsten bisschen sterben und gut aussehen tun se auch nicht mal!
> 
> Nabend erstmal.^^



Frau hat gesprochen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (16. Juni 2008)

Aber immer wieder!

(Ich mag keine Weicheier.^^)


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Juni 2008)

*Pfeif*...ich weiß, warum ich damals vom Fußball zum Basketball gewechselt bin...ich brauchte nen richtigen Sport.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (16. Juni 2008)

Ich mag Basketball: Gut zu spielen und die Spieler sind groooooooooooooooooß!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Juni 2008)

Spielst selber?


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2008)

Basketball hab ich früher gespielt und dann kam der Computer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Juni 2008)

Tja, ich hab gespielt. Dann kam der PC. Ich hab weiter gespielt. Dann kam WoW. Ich wurde Basketball-Schiedsrichter. Dann kam BC. Ich wurde Trainer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. Juni 2008)

*Deutschland 1:0 Österreich*


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juni 2008)

*SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND*


----------



## Silenzz (16. Juni 2008)

Ich mag E-sports^^ awas nein joke aber fußball ist nicht mein Sport... der einzige Junge aus der Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nabend


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Juni 2008)

Sieg! Nu gehts gegen Portugal. Das wird was.^^


----------



## Tahult (17. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Sieg! Nu gehts gegen Portugal. Das wird was.^^


Naja, das wird wohl eher nix. Wer das Spiel heut gesehen hat, weiß, dass wir mit dieser Einstellung keine Chance gegen Portugal haben. Gomez, immerhin Fussballer des Jahres 2007 (!), schafft es nicht, den Ball aus 2 Metern ins freie Tor zu schieben. Die Abwehr war heut auch wieder unter ihrem eigentlichen Niveau und das Spiel nach vorn fand, außer in den ersten Minuten der zweiten Halbzeit, auch nicht statt. 
Hatte ja die Hoffnung, dass das Freistoßtor von Ballack die Mannschaft aufweckt. Nix war's.
Wir hatten eigentlich noch Glück, dass die Österreicher auch unfähig waren, zum Abschluss zu kommen.

Ich freu mich auf Donnerstag. /ironie off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juni 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Naja, das wird wohl eher nix. Wer das Spiel heut gesehen hat, weiß, dass wir mit dieser Einstellung keine Chance gegen Portugal haben. Gomez, immerhin Fussballer des Jahres 2007 (!), schafft es nicht, den Ball aus 2 Metern ins freie Tor zu schieben. Die Abwehr war heut auch wieder unter ihrem eigentlichen Niveau und das Spiel nach vorn fand, außer in den ersten Minuten der zweiten Halbzeit, auch nicht statt.
> Hatte ja die Hoffnung, dass das Freistoßtor von Ballack die Mannschaft aufweckt. Nix war's.
> Wir hatten eigentlich noch Glück, dass die Österreicher auch unfähig waren, zum Abschluss zu kommen.
> 
> ...



Man muss allerdings die unglaubliche Moral-Stärke der deutschen Mannschaft in Betracht ziehen. Die hatt ihnen schon des öfteren zum Sieg verholfen.


----------



## Tahult (17. Juni 2008)

Darauf hoffe ich ja auch noch ein bisschen. Sie wissen hoffentlich, gegen welches Kaliber sie am Donnerstag ran müssen und reißen sich zusammen.
Noch so ein Spiel auf Zeit und versuchen, das Spiel zu verwalten, wird gegen Portugal nicht gelingen.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

Nabend zusammen *reinkomm und Kiste Bier hinstell*


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Juni 2008)

*sich eine Flasche nehm*

Nabend Mädels.

Prost.


----------



## Alanium (17. Juni 2008)

Guten Abend!




K0l0ss schrieb:


> Spielst selber?



Habe ich bis vor 3 Monaten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Musste mich zwischen Karate und Basketball entscheiden. ("Beides bezahl' ich nicht mehr!") *cry*


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

harr Dr. House is heute wieder echt geil


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Juni 2008)

Naja. Als Skater ist man mit, zu mindest bei mir, einmaligen 140 Euro und keine Vereinskosten, recht unabhängig. Ich zahl meinen 2ten Sport selber.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

was is Sport??

ne scherz mein Tennis zahlt meine Mutter weil wirs als Familie machen.
und das Karate zahl ich obwohl ich nicht mehr hingeh nur noch weil die eh fast Pleite sind.
sonst mach ich nix^^


----------



## White-Frost (17. Juni 2008)

Schönen Abend wünsch ich

steig ich mal unhöfflich mitten ins gespräch ein

hat man als Hobby Basketball spieler vorteile viel mehr als einen Ball hat mich des nich gekostet (Vereine gibts ja bei uns nich XD)


----------



## Alanium (17. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja... So ein bisschen mit Freunden/Brüdern mach ich das auch noch.^^

*kleiner Kampfzwerg ist* xD


----------



## Dim (17. Juni 2008)

Ich mach zu enig Sport, ich spiel zu viel Gitarre xD


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Juni 2008)

Naja. Bin seit ich 8 Jahre alt bin aktiv in einem Verein.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *kleiner Kampfzwerg ist* xD



Ich hab auch nen kleinen Kampfzwerg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (17. Juni 2008)

Ich spiel Handball - Sport für echte Kerle. Hallo erstmal.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nen kleinen Kampfzwerg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich auch der sitzt oben im ersten stock ist 14 und mein Bruder


----------



## Dim (17. Juni 2008)

Äh ja Nabend^^


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Juni 2008)

Mein Kampfzwerg ist, genau wie ich, 16 Jahre alt, meine Freundin und liegt in meinem Bett und liest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend Dim


----------



## Alanium (17. Juni 2008)

Mein Bruder ist 13... Aber 13cm größer als ich. :S


----------



## Dim (17. Juni 2008)

Juhu, ich bin der Jüngste (17) aber der Größte der Family und habe 3 Geschister^^


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

Dim schrieb:


> Juhu, ich bin der Jüngste (17) aber der Größte der Family und habe 3 Geschister^^


du weist doch nicht die größe machts sonder wie man ihn ... äh wie ach mist ich muss hier weg

*duck und weg*


----------



## Alanium (17. Juni 2008)

Ich hab' auch 3 Geschwister: Einen großen und einen kleinen Bruder sowie eine kleine Schwester und ich bin drittgrößte. xD


----------



## Black Muffin (17. Juni 2008)

Dim schrieb:


> und habe 3 Geschister^^


ja so siehts aus XDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Juni 2008)

<--- Größter von drein. Vom Alter und von der Größe. Von geistiger Stärke mal ganz abgesehen. *hust*


----------



## Alanium (17. Juni 2008)

Hm, bin schon wieder weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachti.


----------



## Black Muffin (17. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mal beim TicTcToe gegen ein Huhn verloren.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

bin auch der größte zuhause und ich werd gleich mal messen wie groß nach Dr. House


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

Dim schrieb:


> und habe 3 Geschister^^



omg will auch geschister haben xD was is das

einzelkind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schniff 
würd gern ne sexy schwester haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hm, bin schon wieder weg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



cucu


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bin auch der größte zuhause und ich werd gleich mal messen wie groß nach Dr. House




*auf Brust klopf* Ich bin stolze 1,93 groß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So stehts aufem Ausweiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> omg will auch geschister haben xD was is das
> 
> einzelkind
> 
> ...


du hast zu oft den Film "Eiskalte Engel" gesehn hmm?


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

so hab jetzt gemessen bin 1,87 groß


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du hast zu oft den Film "Eiskalte Engel" gesehn hmm?



nö .. aber so ca 150 ehm tolle animes ^^ ab 18 xD

bin glaubs 1.90 aber kp ^^ nie gross gemessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja bin mal off cya


----------



## chopi (17. Juni 2008)

so,dann schau ich nach ner pause mal wieder in den thread...
und zwar mit nem problem:
Ich hab mich eben an son Prog. errinrt,das ich mal vorn paar Jahren auf irgendeinem PC gesehn hab^^
das war son virtuelles Haus,in dem dann meine einzelnen progs verknüpft waren.Also z.b. winamp an der musikanlage,pc am pc usw.
kann sich jemand an sowas errinern und kann mir beim wiederfinden helfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sonst,was los hier so?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nö .. aber so ca 150 ehm tolle animes ^^ ab 18 xD
> 
> bin glaubs 1.90 aber kp ^^ nie gross gemessen
> 
> ...


WTF??

ok cu


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

ok gute nach zusammen und vergesst nicht den Kasten Bier da is noch was drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (18. Juni 2008)

nix los hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shibi2k (18. Juni 2008)

gute nacht alle zusammen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (18. Juni 2008)

*klopf klopf*
wohl noch keiner da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. Juni 2008)

Doch, ich bin eigentlich immer da...
War bloß von Montag bis heute /away


----------



## Alanium (18. Juni 2008)

Tag allerseits!


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juni 2008)

hallölle^^


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (18. Juni 2008)

Gleichfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (18. Juni 2008)

Hm, dann geh ich auch schon wieder Nacht noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so,dann schau ich nach ner pause mal wieder in den thread...
> und zwar mit nem problem:
> Ich hab mich eben an son Prog. errinrt,das ich mal vorn paar Jahren auf irgendeinem PC gesehn hab^^
> das war son virtuelles Haus,in dem dann meine einzelnen progs verknüpft waren.Also z.b. winamp an der musikanlage,pc am pc usw.
> ...


*macht mal auf seine frage aufmerksam*^^

sonst melde ich mich auch mal wieder,zuk zuk


----------



## Rodney (18. Juni 2008)

Chejia.. Chejia... CHEJIA!


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juni 2008)

kenn das prog nid ^^


----------



## yilmo (19. Juni 2008)

./lachen


----------



## Noxiel (19. Juni 2008)

Kann es sein das "myBuffed" offline und nicht zu erreichen ist?


----------



## sTereoType (19. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kann es sein das "myBuffed" offline und nicht zu erreichen ist?


ich komm zumindest rauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

2:0 für Deutschland SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND wir kommen ins halbfinale


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Fußball Suxx!
Schwimmen is viel viel toller!
*vanish*


----------



## Alanium (19. Juni 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits!


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Och neeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne spaß, hallo ein 2tes mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

SCHWARZ ROT GOLD!!!!


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

¨X¨T¨T¨T¨[
¨U..¨T¨T¨g
¨d¨T¨T..¨U
¨d¨T¨T¨T¨g
¨U¨X¨T¨T¨d
¨U¨^¨T¨T¨[
¨d¨j¨T¨j¨g
¨U¨^¨T¨a¨U
¨U¨X¨T¨[¨U
¨d¨m¨j¨m¨a
¨U..¨U
¨U..¨U
¨U..¨^¨T¨[
¨d¨T¨T¨T¨g
¨U¨X¨T¨[¨U
¨d¨^¨T¨a¨U
¨U¨X¨T¨[¨U
¨d¨m¨T¨m¨g
¨U¨X¨T¨[¨U
¨U¨U..¨U¨U
¨d¨m¨T¨m¨g
¨U¨X¨[..¨U
¨U¨U¨U..¨U
¨U¨^¨a..¨U
¨^¨T¨T¨T?

Du wurdest gerade geSCHLANDet!
SCHLANDe 10 weitere Leute oder
du wirst ein Italiener!!!


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

2:1 scheiss deutsche lassen tor rein dabei hab ich 3:0 getippt -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNN


----------



## Alanium (19. Juni 2008)

Go, Portugal, go!

*duck und wegrenn*


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Juni 2008)

Bin ich mal niveaulos: 

Scheiße!!!


----------



## MiniMinie (19. Juni 2008)

mist, ich hatte gewettet das deutschland verliert... oO


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

noch ist alles möglich aber mein tipp ist dahin -.- die 10 rappen *g* (so ca 7cent xD)


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

ich dachte auch wir verlieren aber jetzt


WIR GEWINNEN UND WERDEN EUROPAMEISTER!!!!!!


----------



## MiniMinie (19. Juni 2008)

yoa.. ma schaun, des spiel is ja nochnet zu ende..
aba wäre schon cool x)


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

*Bierflasche nimmt und Alanium droht*
Heeeeeeeeey! Bist du wohl für Deutschland? Sonst werf ich dich nach Portugal, da kannst die anfeuern^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

deutscheland is schöne land oder so ^^

was wir schweizer nid packen müsst ihr machen og og .. 
sonst bleibt mir nur noch holland die ich mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schweiz - out
össis - out
schweden - out



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *cry* scheiss em


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schweiz - out
> össis - out
> schweden - out
> 
> ...


muhahahahahahahaha 
SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

I'm BLUE DABEDIDABEDEI .......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (19. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe mal, dass Portugal gewinnt, dann hat diese selbstzufriedene Euphorie auch mal ein Ende!


----------



## Shadlight (19. Juni 2008)

:O


----------



## Black Muffin (19. Juni 2008)

Shadlight schrieb:


> :O


Oo


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass Portugal gewinnt, dann hat diese selbstzufriedene Euphorie auch mal ein Ende!



Erst machst du dir als Avatar so ein hässliches Bild von dir und dann wünschst du dir so einen Mist ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (19. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Erst machst du dir als Avatar so ein hässliches Bild von dir und dann wünschst du dir so einen Mist ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


XDDDDDDDD


----------



## Alanium (19. Juni 2008)

Als ob das nicht wohl meine Sache ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wohn du mal fast neben der Leinwand vom Public Viewing... -.-
Torkeln dir die halbe Nacht besoffene Idioten unterm Fenster rum und steh dann mal am nächsten Morgen um 6 auf.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND


----------



## MiniMinie (19. Juni 2008)

oh ja, das muss hart sein...
also.. alle mal für portugal daumen drücken damit alle mehr schlaf bekommen!^^


----------



## Alanium (19. Juni 2008)

Auja.^^ Wenn Deutschland Europameister wird... WAAAAAAAAAAAAH, will ich mir gar nicht ausmalen... Dabei schlaf ich schon so viel zu wenig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiniMinie (19. Juni 2008)

uh ja... zum glück is das finale in den ferien, ich werd abends auch ständig durchs hupen geweckt ;__;

mehr schlaf für die menschheit!


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Dann halten dich die Leute eh erst ne nacht wach^^


----------



## Alanium (19. Juni 2008)

Seh' ich genauso. Bei der WM... Bis 4 Uhr wurde bei uns rumgehupt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiniMinie (19. Juni 2008)

bei der WM war ich glücklicherweise in spanien, in so ner kleinen ruhigen stadt... hach... das war schön^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

3:1 verdammte scheiße jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 3:1 jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Alanium (19. Juni 2008)

Tausende Leute vorm Fenster: "TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

OMG... Verdammt!


----------



## MiniMinie (19. Juni 2008)

ach.. ich freu mich einfach mal mit 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Gucken alle Fußball? Oder Guckt nochwer "Das Model & der Freak" ? ^^


----------



## MiniMinie (19. Juni 2008)

ich gucke nichts, ich krieg die ergebnisse nur über rufe oder hier aus dem forum mit^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

nope .. ich lies one piece 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist besser als fussball xD


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

MiniMinie schrieb:


> ich gucke nichts, ich krieg die ergebnisse nur über rufe oder hier aus dem forum mit^^


Lol


----------



## Alanium (19. Juni 2008)

Ich les' Abizeitung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Was willst du denn mit ner Abi Zeitung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bist doch noch viel zu klein *duck*
ach mist, wenn ihc mich ducke bist du ja größer als ich Oo


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich les' Abizeitung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wasn shit? Oo
da würd ich mir vorher nen p... ehm nen film rienziehen oder pennen  gehen xD


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit ner Abi Zeitung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nein dafür musste dich hinlegen *weglauf*


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

habt ihr alle angst vor ihr oda wat? ^^ lawl


----------



## MiniMinie (19. Juni 2008)

frauenpower halt^^


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Leider net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die is ja grade nen cm kleiner als ich xD


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Frauen an die Macht!
Macht Brot!
Macht Sauber!
Macht Die Wäsche!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (19. Juni 2008)

Selbst schuld, wenn du so klein bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (19. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Leider net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aals mann... schäme er sich ;>


----------



## MiniMinie (19. Juni 2008)

wääääääääääääääääääääähhh ich will aba nich *heul*


is auf vanís frauen an die macht bezogen^^


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Hey, ich bin zwar klein, aber OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

ich mag ja kleine frauen die müssen sich weniger eh .. ok das war mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



one piece roxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Frauen an die Macht!
> Macht Brot!
> Macht Sauber!
> Macht Die Wäsche!
> ...



Hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tanzt nakisch in der wohnung rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Ihhhhhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

ned ich du depp ^^
die frauen sollen -.- 

gibt auch leute die sind schwer von begriff *g*


----------



## Alanium (19. Juni 2008)

Ich zum Beispiel. xD

Kochen mach' ich gerne, vor allem, weil's sonst bei uns keiner machen würde, selbst wenn sie es könnten. -.-








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Hihi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


DA STEHT : tanzt nakisch in der wohnung rum !!!!!!!!!
heißt, das du am tanzen bist!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

also frauen dürften ruhig öfter nackt iner wohnung rumtanzen solange sie gut aussehen^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> DA STEHT : tanzt nakisch in der wohnung rum !!!!!!!!!
> heißt, das du am tanzen bist!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö
das ist befehl form
TANZT <-- mehrzahlige befhlform
TANZ <-- befehlform

aso wirklich als ob ich tanze zuhause pff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich zum Beispiel. xD
> 
> Kochen mach' ich gerne, vor allem, weil's sonst bei uns keiner machen würde, selbst wenn sie es könnten. -.-
> 
> ...



jojo du bist ne dolle frau -.-^^ aber mach wieder altes ava bild rein ;( das ist irgendwie schlechte aufname find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

/sign


----------



## Alanium (19. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jojo du bist ne dolle frau -.-^^ aber mach wieder altes ava bild rein ;( das ist irgendwie schlechte aufname find ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das hat irgendwer gelöscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

hau ihn/es/sonstwas

oder mach neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

SCHEISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Juni 2008)

3 - 2 was für eine Kacke.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

jetzt nur nicht noch ein tor -.- will kein shit portugal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

das wird schon!!!


----------



## MiniMinie (19. Juni 2008)

es wird doch noch spannend^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

-.-
boa entlich -.- man ich werd nie fertig mint op lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

GOGOGOGO JUNGS!!!! sonts hab ich moin pech und die lehrer sind akcke drauf! ^^


----------



## MiniMinie (19. Juni 2008)

^HA! ich hab morgen schulfrei! ^^
zeugniskonferenz xD


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! was sag ich? ^^


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Juni 2008)

Sieg, Sieg, Sieg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiniMinie (19. Juni 2008)

woaaah wie die draußen rumschreien ey xD


----------



## sTereoType (19. Juni 2008)

this how we do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
in your face protugal


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja bin off cucu


----------



## MiniMinie (19. Juni 2008)

baba x)

und ich bin auch mal wech, gn8 =))


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

FIIIIIIIIIIIIIINAAAAAAAAAAAAALEEEE OOHOHHOHOH FIIIIIIIIINAAAAAAAAAALEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Lurock (19. Juni 2008)

So, bye Leute, bin mal ne Woche /away!


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

CU Lurock und ne angenehme woche


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Bye Lurok, bin auch weg, bis Montag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolle0708 (19. Juni 2008)

jo ich geh auch ma schlafen.nacht euch allen


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

ich wünsche euch allen eine ruhige und erholsame nacht und morgen is eh endspurt zum wochenende^^


----------



## SteffanK (19. Juni 2008)

bin noch da wer noch an den rest schlaft schön xD


----------



## QcK (20. Juni 2008)

Ich wünsch euch ein gutes Nächtle liebe Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße euer Board-Psychopath QcK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mofsens (20. Juni 2008)

noch jmd da? ^^



ahja edit: schlaaaaand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronny2505 (20. Juni 2008)

jepp noch da :-) bis 6uhr^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2008)

SSCCHHLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *froi*


----------



## Thoraros (20. Juni 2008)

So schauen Sieger aus!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
FINALE oh FINALE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2008)

Thoraros schrieb:


> So schauen Sieger aus!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Soo schauen Sieger aus, Scha La La La La, sooo schauen Sieger aus, Scha La La La La La La La!!!

Kaum is der Gomez weg, läufts wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Lahm ich liebe Dich!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (20. Juni 2008)

Achja, ganz nettes Spiel heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ alle Nachtaktiven was habt ihr noch schönes vor?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2008)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Achja, ganz nettes Spiel heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du damit sexuelle Aktivitäten meinst, nein. Keine Stimme mehr und Kraft sowieso nicht.^^


----------



## Thoraros (20. Juni 2008)

Des meinte ich nun nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (20. Juni 2008)

Ich bin gerade dabei ein paar bewegte Bilder zu meinen ersten Multiboxing-Versuch zu komprimieren. Dauert wohl noch so 1+ Stunden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juni 2008)

geil @ huntress


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

'n Abend allerseits..


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

Tag auch.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Wird das jetzt ne Doppelunterhaltung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

Der " 	 	     		 			 Freitag ist fast schon Wochenende" Thread wurde gerade geclosed, Desshalb geht es hier weiter:


Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich lasse den Thread noch bis um 21.00 Uhr auf. Dann beginnt ja der Nachtschwärmer und ihr könnt Euch da austoben.
> 
> Sehr kulant wie ich finde, für einen Thread, der zu 99% aus Spam besteht.



Der Nachtschwärmer-Thread wird zum Glück nicht mehr geclosed, besteht auch nur zu 98% aus Spam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schaut jemand Fussball? Kroatien-Türkei ist vielleicht interessant.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Das ist kein Spam, das ist eine Massenunterhaltung.. mIRC auf Forenbasis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähm nun ja ... Nein, ich bin Anti-Fussballer. Ich hab nichts dagegen, es zu schauen, aber ich zeige ausserordentlich wenig Interesse dran, muss ich gestehen. Hab bis jetzt nur ein Spiel ganz gesehen und das auch nur, weil ich bei nem Kumpel war und die alle des Spiel sehen wollten ^^


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Phät, wie hier die Party abgeht ... Ist auch nur IRGENDWER da??


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

Ich, ich, ich!


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Uff...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juni 2008)

salee ^^ ich spamm hier auch mal rein sofern noch wer da is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

türlich türlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber immer doch... Wie geht's wie stehts?


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

Kukuck, Minas! *g*


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Ähm nun ja ... Nein, ich bin Anti-Fussballer. Ich hab nichts dagegen, es zu schauen, aber ich zeige ausserordentlich wenig Interesse dran, muss ich gestehen. Hab bis jetzt nur ein Spiel ganz gesehen und das auch nur, weil ich bei nem Kumpel war und die alle des Spiel sehen wollten ^^


heute haben Anti-Fussballer aber Glück, denn Fussballfans zwingen sich heute dazu das langweilige Spiel Türkei-Kroatien zu schauen. Steht immer noch 0-0 nach 80 Minuten und es wird auch noch fair gespielt, Blutgrätschen und Karten würden es interessanter machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Spoiler



Nichts gegen die Türken, aber ihr spielt so scheisse heute


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> heute haben Anti-Fussballer aber Glück, denn Fussballfans zwingen sich heute dazu das langweilige Spiel Türkei-Kroatien zu schauen. Steht immer noch 0-0 nach 60 Minuten und es wird auch noch fair gespielt, Blutgrätschen und Karten würden es interessanter machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Spiel ist so dermassen langweilig... -.-


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Hihihi .. Shit happens ...
Aber es hat auch Nachteile:
Man kommt mit irgendwelchen dahergelaufenen Leuten nicht so leicht ins Gespräch, weil die Sekte der Fußballanhänger riesig ist.
Der Abend kann schonmal arg langweilig werden, wenn die Kumpels weg sind... zB zum FUSSBALL SCHAUEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[...]


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

Wie gut, dass unsere Familie so antifußballbegeistert ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Hehehe Daumen hoch! Fussball ist plöt! *Kopf einzieh*


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

*Oonângh zustimmt*


----------



## chopi (20. Juni 2008)

hmm,wieder ein Freitag,denn ich ohne plan und ohne Ziel verbringe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> hmm,wieder ein Freitag,denn ich ohne plan und ohne Ziel verbringe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dito *seufz*

So ist das wohl, hm?


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

Endlich 'ne gelbe Karte!
Habt ihr was dagegen wenn ich nur noch über Fussball poste?


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

Ja!


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

Nein, dann brauch ich nicht immer aufn Liveticker zu gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend erstmal.


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

Schön!  Das Spiel ist immerhin doch langweilig ,(jetzt beginnt gleich Verlängerung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wüsste gar nicht was posten.


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

In 3 minuten beginnt Verlängerung.


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

Der Countdown läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn Kroatien weiter kommt hab ich meine Wette um n Bueno und ein Kinder Countrie verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

Ich bin für Kroatien.^^


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

@ Alanium In einer halben Stunde beginnt das Elfmeterschiessen, in 45 Minuten ist es sicherlich fertig und nerv ich nicht mehr.


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Der Countdown läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn Kroatien verliert hab ich mein Haus verloren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (20. Juni 2008)

Mir ist herzlich scheißegal, wer das Spiel gewinnt.

'N Abend.


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

Irgentwie machts ja schon Bock durch die Stadt mit der Deutschlandflagge übern Rücken zu laufen und dabei Hrvatska zu schreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat was, hat was


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

Das ist ein Hoffnungsschimmer, dalai!^^

Ne, is' net schlimm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Abend an Rodneymullen!


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Wenn Kroatien verliert hab ich mein Haus verloren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab gehört die Parkbänke sollen ganz kuschelig sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (20. Juni 2008)

Parkbänke.. na ja... wenn man 2,5 aufwärts intus hat kann man sich mit ihnen anfreunden, denke ich.

Anderseits wirds scher.


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

Auf 'nem Dach kann man auch gut schlafen, allerdings nur wenn man voll ist und wenn man es in kauf nimmt am nächsten Tag mit Rückenschmerzen aufzustehen... tja


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

Naja immerhin ein Dach !

Ob überm oder unterm Kopf, ist doch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

Eine Alternative wären noch Zeitungen und Pappe... Ist bequem! Wirklich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (20. Juni 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Ob überm oder unterm Kopf, ist doch egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




...nicht ganz.


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

Du bist irgendwie mürrisch, Rodney!


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

Ganz im Ernst wäre mein Haus wirlich das letzte das ich verweten würde, irgendwie wenn ich drüber nachdenke würde ich mich ohne Dach über dem Kopf so scheisse fühlen...ihr nicht?


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

Oh ja !
Die Vorderseite der BILD ist doch super !

1. Halbzeit der Verlängerung ist vorbei, für die dies interessiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

Ne, mein Haus würde ich auch nicht verwetten (wenn ich eins hätte)...


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

Kroatien-Türkei geht noch 15 min verlängerun dann Penaltys...es ist aber immer noch sooo langweilig


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

Grad war wieder Anpfiff..
Irgentwie würde ich mein (?) Haus nie verwetten.
Ich mein, wenn ich evtl Bill Gates Geld bekomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ne, mein Haus würde ich auch nicht verwetten (wenn ich eins hätte)...



Wenn ich keins hätte würde ich es verwetten, wer nichts hat kann nichts verlieren...


----------



## Rodney (20. Juni 2008)

Scheiße, ich hab mir die Zunge abgehackt.

Es fühlt sich zumindest so an.

Auaaaa!


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

So richtig schön auf die Spitze gebissen? Ja, das tut verdammt weh! *mitfühl*


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

Draufgebissen?


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

Gz Auylio, du hast jetzt 3 solche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quadrate vorhin hattest du nur 2!


----------



## Rodney (20. Juni 2008)

Ich hab meien Zunge in der lästigen (lockeren) Spange eingeklemmt!

Ich glaub, ich werd nicht mehr.

Was geht denn los, das tut weh wie nix!!


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



100er Marke erreicht !

Edit: OMG Zunge in der Spange eingeklemmt ?! x_x'


----------



## Rodney (20. Juni 2008)

Es ist mir grad auch ziemlich mysteriös wie das gegangen ist...

Wie geht es eigentlich, 120 Minuten gezielt das Tor _nicht_ zu treffen?

Edit: Ja, klar, danke, Herr Klasnic.  Tor!


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

In was für einer Spange?


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ich hab meien Zunge in der lästigen *(lockeren) Spange* eingeklemmt!



Meinste das?


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

Tooooooooooor! Klasnic 1-0 Kroatien


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

Och nö ich wollte Elfmeterschießen sehn..

Bin dann aber auch mal weg, gute Nacht zusammen !


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

Yeah, Kroatien gewinnt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächtle, Auylio.


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

Scheisse, 1-1


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2008)

Die Türken haben viel zu viel Glück....


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Gut's Nächtle..

Btw danke, Dalai.. Ich habe mich gerade über die Stimmen draussen gewundert..
Während ich meinen Satz vollendet habe, kommt ein rieiges Geschrei.. Schon wieder n Tor?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Verdammt, ich bin zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

Gute Nacht allerseits !


----------



## Rodney (20. Juni 2008)

Also... man kann die Spange aus dem Mund nehmen, manch einer hier kennt das vielleicht von sich selbst oder seinem/ihrem Nachwuchs.

Und ich hatte meine Zunge irgendwie oben an der oberen Zahnreihe und bin da irgendwo reingkommen und das hat geschmerzt.

Was weiss ich, wie das ging, ich weiss nur _dass_ es ging und _wie_ es sich angefühlt hat.


Edit: Sagt mal, die Spinnen doch die Türken. Wie machen die das eiegtlich?!


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

WUHAAAAA 1:1 !!!

Vielleicht verlier ich ja doch kein Bueno usw..

Nacht dann aber 

*Türkiye Türkiye Türkiye* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

Was´n los hier?


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> *Türkiye Türkiye Türkiye*



Pfui! Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Also... man kann die Spange aus dem Mund nehmen, manch einer hier kennt das vielleicht von sich selbst oder seinem/ihrem Nachwuchs.
> 
> Und ich hatte meine Zunge irgendwie oben an der oberen Zahnreihe und bin da irgendwo reingkommen und das hat geschmerzt.
> 
> ...



Ach so eine Spange... Hatte ich auch mal.. Wuhä!


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Was´n los hier?


Fussball


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

Schenkt mir beachtung!


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Bei Maulkörben und Fressendehnungsgeräten halte ich mich zurück. *leidendes Opfer sei*


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Schenkt mir beachtung!



Taahh hättst gern.. Dreh n Porno un die ganze Welt kennt dich... 
Ruf nach Beachtung: Irgendein Idiot gibt dir blöde Tipps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

Nein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ok, ausnahmsweise gibt's Beachtung...

*D123 beachtet*


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

Würd mir jemand vieleicht in 2-5 sätzen erklären was beim fussball war hab ers jetzt angefangen zu kucken


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

zwei Törsche direkt hintereinander ...


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

Von den türken oder croaten?


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

Innert 2 Minuten erst 1-0, dann 1-1


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Von den türken oder croaten?



Erst von den Croaten und dann von den Türsche


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

aso un jetz elwa oder?


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

Türkei führt, der 2 Kroate trifft aber


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

hmmm für wenn soll ich mitfiebern ... Ach ich bin neutral ich bin für den gewinner ganz einfach =P


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

Türkei führt wieder im elfmeterschiessen


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

Racitic trifft nicht


----------



## Rodney (20. Juni 2008)

SInd die Kraoten alle zu dämlich einen Elfer zu schießen?


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

Fertig Türkei hat gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

ja türkei ja .... und was gibts jetz ?


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

Och, menno!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinema_RVD (20. Juni 2008)

In Wien ists grad sehr sehr laut


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Hummm joah.. Ich war ja schon von Anfang an für die Tschechen xD
Was solls.. Fußball war noch nie meine Leidenschaft. gedrücktes gz den Türken..


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Sinema_RVD schrieb:


> In Wien ists grad sehr sehr laut



Nachvollziehbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinema_RVD (20. Juni 2008)

Jop , ich gönn es ihnen. Sollen ruhig n bisschen feiern.


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

ist hier wieder nichts los bei euch? Oder wie darf ich diese ausgesprochen ruhige Atmosphäre verstehen?


----------



## Rodney (20. Juni 2008)

Ich hab in meiner Fußballzeit, die im Alter von 5 anfing und im Alter von jetzt fast 18 immernoch aktiv ist, als Innenverteidiger 37 Elfmeter geschossen und alle, ausser einen, verwandelt.
Mein Fehlschluss vor vier Wochen lag an einem exzellenten Torwart. Gebracht hat's ihm nichts, sie haben trotzdem 3:0 verloren.

Aber was die Kraoten heute abgezogen haben wiederspricht jeglicher Logik.

Wahnsinnspieler wie Racjitic und Patric treffen nichtins Tor - Was geht denn los?!


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

Ich bin nach dem Ausscheiden der Kroaten sehr froh einen holländischen Pass in der Hand zu haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinema_RVD (20. Juni 2008)

Angst und Nervösität


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Ich bin nach dem Ausscheiden der Kroaten sehr froh einen holländischen Pass in der Hand zu haben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Mhhh Holland Russland das kann nur böse für Holland enden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2008)

Naja, wenn Deutschland so gut spielt, wie gegen Portugal, hat die Türkei keine Chance...


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

Leute schreibt oder macht was oder ich geh vor Langeweile schlafen ~.~


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

*Für D132 ein Schlaflied sing*

Naja, also mit Deutschland, ich weiss net.. Portugal war ja eigentlich echt besser als die Deutschen. So zumindest die vorhergehende Diagnose. 
Wenn sie echt so gut sind, wird's ziemlich interessant, denke ich!


----------



## Tahult (20. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ja türkei ja .... und was gibts jetz ?


Halbfinale gegen Deutschland... 
Sowas kann's doch nicht sein!! 119 Minuten Langeweile und dann sowas...
Zitat von einer türkischen Freundin: "Am Mittwoch wird ein Krieg ausbrechen!"

...
Edit: Ich freu mich schon auf's Fanfest in Dresden...


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> *Für D123 ein Schlaflied sing*


Ja sehr freundlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 * sie oder er kann nicht einmal drei zahlen unterscheiden ....


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

edit ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Och mensch, es ist spät.. Und bitte Er. Ich mag eine ausgeprägte feminine Seite haben, aber die muss man nicht so betonen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> edit ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach wenn sie mich schon so darum bittet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach man hier ist nichts los .......


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> *Für D132 ein Schlaflied sing*
> 
> Naja, also mit Deutschland, ich weiss net.. Portugal war ja eigentlich echt besser als die Deutschen. So zumindest die vorhergehende Diagnose.
> Wenn sie echt so gut sind, wird's ziemlich interessant, denke ich!



Interessant auf jeden Fall. Ich freu mich drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Huuhh! Pass bloß auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (20. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Deutschland so gut spielt, wie gegen Portugal, hat die Türkei keine Chance...


/sign

Bestes Spiel der deutschen Nationalmannschaft seit der WM. Nicht nur ein Spieler auf Weltklasseniveau, sondern die gesamte Mannschaft.
Jogi Löw sollte öfter mal auf die Tribüne verbannt werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

oh hilfe sie will mich in den schlaf singen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (20. Juni 2008)

Besonders gefallen hat mir gestern im Übrigen die Nummer 6 - Simon Rolfes.

Heißt auf Deutsch: So, ihr Saftsäcke, ihr könnt mich alle mal, ich geh ins Bett.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht!


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

ich weiß das hört sich jetzt arogant an aber das bin ich auch =D.
am besten ist ihr sucht einen sündenbock aus der mich jetzt ablenken muss sonst dreh ich am rad und euch mit ...


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Hah! Hat meine imaginäre Singerei doch was gebracht...

Gn8 @ all ... denke btw, ich werd auch gleich irgendwann gehn.


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

toll dann kann ich ja auch gehen wenn mein Oonâg´ielein geht *hrhrhr*


----------



## Oonâgh (21. Juni 2008)

Autsch ..

Mehr fällt mir grad net ein ^^

Nunja, gute Nacht allerseits.


----------



## Silenzz (21. Juni 2008)

Nabend


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juni 2008)

bin ma off ^^ cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juni 2008)

morgen.
mir ist sau schlecht kopfschmerzen und so und keiner kuemmert sich um mich *heul*
muss morgen zu schei.. familienausfluge)=


----------



## Tahult (21. Juni 2008)

So, hier mal ein kräftiges "Push" reingehauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das große Favoritensterben bei der EM geht also weiter...
Am Donnerstag die Portugiesen, gestern die Kroaten und grad eben die Holländer.
Wobei man ja auch sagen muss, dass das Spiel bis zum 1. Tor der Russen auch ziemlich öde war.
Nach den grandiosen Leistungen der Holländer in der Vorrunde hätte aber auch keiner mit solch einem Spiel gerechnet.
Naja, morgen fliegen noch die Italiener raus und dann ist doch alles okay... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thursoni (21. Juni 2008)

Olle Russen ...


----------



## Vanía (21. Juni 2008)

Scheiß auf Fußball und EM^^

20 Kerle, die nen Ball in ein viereck ballern wollen -.-


----------



## the Huntress (21. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Scheiß auf Fußball und EM^^
> 
> 20 Kerle, die nen Ball in ein viereck ballern wollen -.-



Endlich mal jemand mit einer vernünftigen Meinung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahoi ihr Leichtmatrosen, Gali is in da hut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (21. Juni 2008)

OMG wir werden alle sterben!

*vanish*


----------



## Klunker (21. Juni 2008)

nabend^^


----------



## Tahult (21. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Scheiß auf Fußball und EM^^
> 
> 20 Kerle, die nen Ball in ein viereck ballern wollen -.-





the schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand mit einer vernünftigen Meinung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


2x ganz dickes Buuuh!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immer mit der Ruhe, Leute. Eine Woche noch und dann ist alles vorbei... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Leider... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (21. Juni 2008)

Ich darf als Frau Fußball hassen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. Juni 2008)

spanienen schalalala


----------



## Vanía (21. Juni 2008)

LEIDER? ich mach mir dann erstmal meine Flasche Saurer auf und Trinke aufs ende der EM und aufs Ende vom schuljahr ^^


----------



## Vanía (21. Juni 2008)

btw, alks mann darf man auch fußball hassen !

ich liebe schwimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3


----------



## Tahult (21. Juni 2008)

In Frankfurt gibt's auch schon ziemlich komische Menschen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klick


----------



## Vanier (21. Juni 2008)

Juhu es gibt noch andere wie mich!!!
Nicht nur ich sehne das ende der EM als wahrer Fussballhasser herbei!
Welch glückliche Wendung in meinem Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (21. Juni 2008)

OMFG!


----------



## Vanier (21. Juni 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> In Frankfurt gibt's auch schon ziemlich komische Menschen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Rofl, wenn das keine Scherzanzeige ist... auf jeden fall schonmal Komisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (21. Juni 2008)

ich hab da so ne idee...
Das kommt von Tahult und der will nur, das das mehr menschen lesen, damit wer ja sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (21. Juni 2008)

Verdammt!!! Erwischt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (21. Juni 2008)

Hat die Buffed-Community schon ihren ersten Perversen????


----------



## Vanía (21. Juni 2008)

Jez schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (21. Juni 2008)

und ich hab nen namensverwandten xD


----------



## Klunker (21. Juni 2008)

ok..das ist psycho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (21. Juni 2008)

Ja, die Namensverwandschaft... der Name meines damaligen WoW-Mains


----------



## Vanía (21. Juni 2008)

dito xD der char heißt..bzw hieß anders anch dem server tranfer, hab ja aufgehört zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (21. Juni 2008)

Vanía, ich glaub, in dem letzten Spruch deiner Sig ist ein kleiner Dreher drin...


----------



## Vanía (21. Juni 2008)

ups xD naja es ist ja grade auch nicht alles scheiße, alles mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (21. Juni 2008)

Hast du dir den Namen selber ausgedacht?
Hab meinen "fast" aus nem Buch übernommen von nem relativ unbekannten Charakter


----------



## Vanía (21. Juni 2008)

Ne, ich glaube der kommt aus nem Film mit Axel Stein.... aber das hab ich ersst erfahren, als ich den Char schon hatte... eig entstammt der Meiner eigenen Überlegung, kA ^^
kann auhc sein, das der aus nem buch ist^^


----------



## the Huntress (21. Juni 2008)

Und was macht ihr jetzt außer dieses unterhaltsame Forum zu lesen? =)


----------



## Vanía (21. Juni 2008)

Eier schaukeln und mein Norweggisch aufbessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JEG VIL KNULLE hab ich schon gelernt, damit komm ich sehr sehr weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (22. Juni 2008)

Im neuen Buffed-Magazin Blättern, und Musik hören


----------



## Vanier (22. Juni 2008)

Und was heist dann JEG VIL KNULLE :?


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

ich will f*cken.....wie gesagt, damit kommt man weit.... bis ins bett der ersten frau, die ja sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (22. Juni 2008)

ich will f*****

was ist außen schwarz udn innen weiß? mein oreo keks <3  ich liebe diese kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

lol



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (22. Juni 2008)

Das merkt "Mann" sich bestimmt schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

kA, ICH merks mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich aknn noch mehr sachen auf norwegisch, aber iwie ham die alle mit der hölle oder sex zu tun ^^


----------



## Vanier (22. Juni 2008)

Sind doch alles Gaaaanz nätürliche Sachen xD


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

@ Huntress : war das das was du wissen wolltest? oder hören? xD wahrscheinlich nicht, wir sind ja auch nen haufen höhlenmenschen xD


----------



## Vanier (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> @ Huntress : war das das was du wissen wolltest? oder hören? xD wahrscheinlich nicht, wir sind ja auch nen haufen höhlenmenschen xD


Was? Wo? Höhlenmenschen???? Kaputtmachen!!!

MfG: Ich geh Pennen


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

Gn8i, bis denne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

bin auhc mal weg *winke*


----------



## LMay (22. Juni 2008)

Oreo-Kekse!!! *rumhüpf und in Richtung Küchenschrank fall* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mjahm!


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Juni 2008)

'n Abend allerseits ...


----------



## Vanier (22. Juni 2008)

Auch nen wundervollen Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juni 2008)

morgen mittag abend ^^
*vorbeihüpf und wieder geh*


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Juni 2008)

Hmm nundenn ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

n abend zusammen 
*übliche kiste bier mitbring hinstell sich ne flasche nehm und grooooßén schluck trink*


----------



## Vanier (22. Juni 2008)

Nix los heute?
Keiner was zu erzählen?


----------



## Auylio (22. Juni 2008)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

tjo heut is echt tote hose hier wa?


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo?

*g*


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

ja hallo ala auch wieder am spammen *G*


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

Immer doch, immer doch!


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

ich bin auch da xD aber nur zu 1/5 xD


----------



## Black Muffin (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ich bin auch da xD aber nur zu 1/5 xD


was is mit dem rest wo steckt der^^


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

Den Kommentar verkneif' ich mir jetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

also 2/5 stecken in Rise&Fall.... 2/5 in einer gewissen person, die auch hier im forum ihr unwesen treibt und 1/5 stecken hier drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> 2/5 in einer gewissen person


das könnte man jetzt auch falsch interpretieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

ich weiß, war beabsichtigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit wollte ich solche kommentare provozieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

Was ich gerade getan habe. *pfeif*


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

mich beschleicht so ein gefühl ....


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

kommst du? Oo

xD


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> kommst du? Oo
> 
> xD


nein mein hosenstall war offen und es wurde kalt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

olololol


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> olololol


sag der mensch der in jemandem drinsteckt XD


----------



## Black Muffin (22. Juni 2008)

Wie alt seid ihr.


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

Da ist es immerhin warm! 

xD

Edith: Leider so alt wie du, mein lieber schwarzer Kuchen!


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

18

PS:Vania schau mal in dein GB *böse lach*


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Da ist es immerhin warm!
> 
> xD
> 
> Edith: Leider so alt wie du, mein lieber schwarzer Kuchen!


rofl das war ein netter Konter


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

"und steck nicht zu oft in iwelchen leute *G* "

der musste sein, oder? *fg

jaja lieber oft als garnet, nischt wahr lod? ^^

btw bin 17 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie klunker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> jaja lieber oft als garnet, nischt wahr lod? ^^


schade das wollte ich dir auch grade sagen aber du wars schneller




Vanía schrieb:


> "und steck nicht zu oft in iwelchen leute *G* "
> 
> der musste sein, oder? *fg


natürlich musste der sein ^^


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

tja, ich bin halt schneller als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weiß schon was kommen wird.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> tja, ich bin halt schneller als du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


echt ??

naja zu schnell ist auch nich gut aber das lernst du noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: STRIKE YES VOLLTREFFER HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

dein lachen werd ich dir noch vom gesicht fegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

Kommt drauf an, wo man kommt, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

NIEEEEEEEEEEEEMALS NIEEEEEEEEEEEEMALS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

gut, dann habsch ab morgen n kasten gut bei dir, schreze ziehn bei mir net ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wo man kommt, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*hust* wtf?
ich mag frauen die ahnung haben aber darauf war ich nicht gefasst

PS: jetzt interessiert mich aber brennend woran du dachtest als du das geschrieben hast


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

an einen ihrer brüder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*vanish*


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> gut, dann habsch ab morgen n kasten gut bei dir, schreze ziehn bei mir net ^^


vll kommste nächstes jahr nach wacken dann treffen wir uns eh^^


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

Öhm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> an einen ihrer brüder
> 
> *vanish*



Was soll DAS denn jetzt heißen? oO


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> an einen ihrer brüder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok ihr seit verwandt oder wohnt in der selben gegend oder seit in der selben gilde oder kennt euch einfach schon verdammt lange oder... naja das mti dem stecken lass ich mal stecken


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

jaja nächstes jahr wird endgeil alle da, alles supa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

neeeee xD nix von dem, was du da grade vermutest ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> jaja nächstes jahr wird endgeil alle da, alles supa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


20 jahre wacken das wird pervers geil


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> neeeee xD nix von dem, was du da grade vermutest ^^


was vermute ich den gerade?


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

Dass er in mir steckt?


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dass er in mir steckt?


was für schweine seit ihr den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das war nur n scherz (ich sags lieber noch dazu sonst regen sich die mods noch auf dann krieg ich wieder PNs -.-)


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

nebenbei wäre das in deinem fall dann sex mit minderjährigen


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

in wessens fall? Oo


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

LoD, glaubst du im Ernst, dass ich mit ihm...? Och neeeee... xD


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> in wessens fall? Oo


du bist 17 ala ist 14 in alas fall auf jeden fall in deinem fall hab ich keine ahnung


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> LoD, glaubst du im Ernst, dass ich mit ihm...? Och neeeee... xD


och kommt ich hab mir mal die fotos angesehn ich könnte mir das so schön vorstellne 

BUFFED-Love-Story


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

Hä? Beide unter 18 und über/genau 14, das ist meines Wissens nach völlig legal.^^


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

tztztz das ihr alle immer gleich an sex denken müsst -.-
pffft
sex wird überbewertet, si einfach nur der trieb nach fortpflanzung


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hä? Beide unter 18 und über/genau 14, das ist meines Wissens nach völlig legal.^^


wtf? ich muss mal fix in andere ecken des inets gehn und die rechtslage nochmal checken


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

Ja ala, aber da hier eh NICHTS läuft können wir auch das thema wechseln, oder ? hats bei euch auch so geregnet? ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

ich idiot geb doch allen ernstes Sex in der Google suche ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (22. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was für schweine seit ihr den?
> 
> das war nur n scherz (ich sags lieber noch dazu sonst regen sich die mods noch auf dann krieg ich wieder PNs -.-)


http://www.seidseit.de/ :p

Ach Quatsch, so schlimm sind wir doch nicht...


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

lol lod, das is immer ne gute idee, da findet mann immer was man sucht.... aber auch nur MANN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> http://www.seidseit.de/
> 
> Ach Quatsch, so schlimm sind wir doch nicht...


wer ohne sünde ist der werfe den ersten stein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

so jetzt hab ich was

http://piology.org/dtl/recht.html


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

> ich idiot geb doch allen ernstes Sex in der Google suche ein


Der war gut. xD



> Ach Quatsch, so schlimm sind wir doch nicht...


Na, wer weiß? Mal so, mal so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ja ala, aber da hier eh NICHTS läuft können wir auch das thema wechseln, oder ? hats bei euch auch so geregnet? ^^


Geregnet? Gehagelt! Tischtennisballgroß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (22. Juni 2008)

Mist, ich hab den Smiley vergessen *schnell rein editier*


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

also ihr dürft XD

sry jetzt hör ich wirklich auf


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

unser keller steht unter wasser :'(


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> unser keller steht unter wasser :'(


ne bei uns war strahlender sonnenschein ich hab heute auf der terasse gelegen und eis gegessen

edit: WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DIE 1000 POSTS MARKE GEKNACKT PARTÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ

*SEKT AUFMACH UND RUMSPRITZ*
WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

ZOMFG OLOLOLOL

sry das wars


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

Tja, LoD, da steht'st, theoretisch dürfte ich's mit Vanía machen. xD

Mist, zu spät...


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

ala, süße, soll das ein angebot sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ala, süße, soll das ein angebot sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ihr wolltet doch das thema wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


worauf bezog sich das jetzt?


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

auf das, an das DU grade denkst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ala, süße, soll das ein angebot sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar doch, Schnuggelsche!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> auf das, an das DU grade denkst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich dachte gerade daran dich hinten an ein auto zu binden und damit offroad zu fahren und ich finds klasse das du mitmachen willtt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

ok, also bis dann leute, ich muss jez die kleine ala mal zurecht weisen und werde mich ebn inen zug setzen, meine ma möchte net so gerne mit mir auto fahren, kA warum xD
bis gleich süße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hrrrrhr


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Klar doch, Schnuggelsche!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ok, also bis dann leute, ich muss jez die kleine ala mal zurecht weisen und werde mich ebn inen zug setzen, meine ma möchte net so gerne mit mir auto fahren, kA warum xD
> bis gleich süße
> 
> 
> ...


immer dran denken dreh den genobbten gummi um damit DU spaß hast


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

ohne gummi ists doch am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

... Wo ich ja überhaupt keine Probleme oder ähnliches mitm Freund und Mutter bekommen würde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bleib mal lieber da, wo du bist. xD


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ohne gummi ists doch am besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und 9 monate danach tuts dir leid^^
jaja das kennen wir schon


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

neee hier is alles voller wasser xD bei dir ists doch immer so schön warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

echt? woher? hoffe du hast ne gute story lod!


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> neee hier is alles voller wasser xD bei dir ists doch immer so schön warm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok wenn ihr wollt geb ich euch nen ts server dann könnt ihr euch da austoben dann spart ihr euch die kohle für den telesex


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

Aber mein Bruder schläft im selben Zimmer wie ich! Das GEHT NICHT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> echt? woher? hoffe du hast ne gute story lod!


die besten geschichten schreibt das leben

nebenbei ist meine mutter frauenärtztin und da hab ich schon einige geschichten gehört die ich lieber nicht gehört hätte^^


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

FLATRATE FTW ^^
du schläfst mit deinem bruder in einem zimmer? Oo meiner lebt nur, weil wir beide unsere eigenen zimmer ham xD


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Aber mein Bruder schläft im selben Zimmer wie ich! Das GEHT NICHT!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


leg mal seine hand in ne schüssel mit warmem wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

dacht ich mri auch grade lod, einfach mal durch kakao ziehn^^


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

Was soll das werden, LoD? oO

Vanía, du hast keine 3 (!) Geschwister!


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

meiner lebt noch weil er sich wehren kann und ich im keller bin wärend er im 1ten Stock ist hehe


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was soll das werden, LoD? oO


dann pinkelt er ins bett das isn klassiker


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

hajo, is das geilste im ferienlager 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> hajo, is das geilste im ferienlager
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oder im skilager oder im schullandheim oder oder oder beim kleinen bruder 

ok ich muss mal kurz afk hehe


----------



## Auylio (22. Juni 2008)

So bin wieder da..

PS: Italien ist raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> So bin wieder da..
> 
> PS: Italien ist raus
> 
> ...


VERARSCH MICH NICHT ERNSTHAFT????


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

Hm, das sollte ich mal echt probieren, allein schon, weil ich mit im Moment aufm Kriegsfuß bin. xD


----------



## Tahult (22. Juni 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> PS: Italien ist raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Woohoo!!! Wurde ja auch Zeit. Das Spiel war ja unerträglich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hm, das sollte ich mal echt probieren, allein schon, weil ich mit im Moment aufm Kriegsfuß bin. xD


mach da hast du dein ganzes leben was davon


----------



## Auylio (22. Juni 2008)

Also das spiel ist 4:2 im Elfmeterschießen ausgegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juni 2008)

ITALIA ITALIA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Also das spiel ist 4:2 im Elfmeterschießen ausgegangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


SCHEIß DIE WAND AN!!!


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

interessiert hier grade keinen^^ 
zahnpasta aufe hand schmeiren und dann im gesicht mit der feder kitzel, so das er die ganze paste im gesicht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (22. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub Lordofdemons schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> interessiert hier grade keinen^^
> zahnpasta aufe hand schmeiren und dann im gesicht mit der feder kitzel, so das er die ganze paste im gesicht hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der is auch gut ich muss gleich nochma afk


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

zahnpasta holn? Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Ich glaub Lordofdemons schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nee geht mir eig am arshc vorbei aber ich wollt meinen postcounter hochbringen ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> zahnpasta holn? Oo


ne direkt losschmieren


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

oO?


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

so wenn hier nix mehr los is geh ich mal pennen 

träumt was schönes ihr lieben und schmiert nicht zu dick die zahnpasta am nächsten morgen braucht ihr sie wieder


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

Jo, und du machst deinen kuhstall zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bis die tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

Nächtle LoD. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (22. Juni 2008)

Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (22. Juni 2008)

bin kurz nochmal bei buffed und sehe die post von mr g33k und adchte nur wtf...naja habe meinen ersten report gemacht...

bin wieder weg cusi^^


----------



## RAV88 (22. Juni 2008)

nabend 


ist noch einer hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (22. Juni 2008)

Klunker, was ist eigentlich dein "Armoy"? Kann es sein, dass da ein "r" fehlt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

das muss bestimmt so xD


----------



## Auylio (22. Juni 2008)

Uii Tahult sieht alles 8)


----------



## Klunker (22. Juni 2008)

oO ich muss nochmal mit meinem lakai minas reden..socleh fehler darf ich nicht zulassen^^


----------



## Tahult (22. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

Das kommt davon, Klunker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

pass auf, bald fordert er essen und wasser für seine arbeit, ich kenn sowas zu genüge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (22. Juni 2008)

^^ sach mal wie viele Threads verwüstet dieser g33k jetzt schon? muss mal ne strichliste führen falls sich en mod wegen meines melden meldet^^


----------



## Tahult (22. Juni 2008)

Hab ihn auch grad schon gemeldet...


----------



## WestIce (22. Juni 2008)

und ich hab ihm die meinung gesagt...dieser junge

tztztz


----------



## Mr G33k (22. Juni 2008)

Ist das hier ne Selbsthilfegruppe für irgendwelche Probleme?


----------



## Klunker (22. Juni 2008)

ups schildkröte hat ja en thread gemacht hab vergessen en fettes report en den thread zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..ups^^


----------



## Tahult (22. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ups schildkröte hat ja en thread gemacht hab vergessen en fettes report en den thread zu schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


FLAMED IHN!!!!!!!!111einself  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (22. Juni 2008)

g33k...

troll dich du...

armes

hund


----------



## Mr G33k (22. Juni 2008)

Was soll ich?


----------



## Klunker (22. Juni 2008)

ok, ich bin mals chlafen, musss morgen über irgentwas philosophieren..mhm was war das nochmal...naja mal sehen. Wünsche euch noch ne schöne Nacht und schlaft gut =)

Euer Klunker


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

Bye klunker <3

xD

Bis die tage man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (22. Juni 2008)

Nächtelschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Verschwinde dahin, wo du herkommst, Mr G33k!

Wir wollen dich hier nicht, kapiert?

Du nervst!!!!!!!!!

Und im Nachtschwärmer hast du erst recht nichts zu suchen, das ist für dich genauso als würdest du im alten China als Normalsterblicher die verbotene Stadt betreten!


Edith sagt gute Nacht an den Edelstein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

gute nacht

g33k hat probleme buchstaben zu wörtern zu kombinieren

armes

hund

!


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Darf ich auch von meinen Problemen berichten?


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

ne die haben wir schon erkannt


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

geek is plöde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Eindeutig Minderwertigkeitskomplexe...


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> ne die haben wir schon erkannt



Hast du mich nicht auf Igno?


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

schreibt geek eig was? un wenn ja, kann mir das mal wer posten? ^^


----------



## Auylio (23. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Hast du mich nicht auf Igno?


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Ihr habt hier Probleme...
Wollt ihr nichtmal ins Bett, damit ihr Morgen in der Schule aufpassen könnt und nicht pennt?


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> schreibt geek eig was? un wenn ja, kann mir das mal wer posten? ^^


hrhrhrhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur uninteressantes Gesülze, wie gehabt. Hast also nix verpasst.


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich morgen schulfrei...


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

das ich nix verpasse war mir schon kla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


avber ich höre grade g33k hat probleme? Oo hat die nciht jeder.... und ich denke einige vonuns ham größere, oder schwerere probelme g33k ^^


----------



## Auylio (23. Juni 2008)

ich auch ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich morgen schulfrei...



Selfowned, ich muss Morgen auch nicht.


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Ihr habt hier Probleme...
> Wollt ich nichtmal ins Bett, damit ihr Morgen in der Schule aufpassen könnt und nicht pennt?




gott ist das genial.dafür melde ich mich nochmal zurück^^

wenn du ins bett gehst werde ich gut ind er schule? genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn du arm wirst werde ich dann reich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

leute? ich hab den rest der woche keine schule, also m0wl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

> Selfowned, ich muss Morgen auch nicht.



Back dir 'n Eis, mein Lieber...


----------



## Auylio (23. Juni 2008)

Meinen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> gott ist das genial.dafür melde ich mich nochmal zurück^^
> 
> wenn du ins bett gehst werde ich gut ind er schule? genial
> 
> ...



Toll, dass du auf nem kleinen Fehler rumreitest.


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

g33k du kind flame nicht schüler die keine schüler sind, wenn du selber dich wie ein kindergartenkind benimmst.

igno war im andren fred du seppelhans


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

eis backen? geht das? oO ich bin mal afk, mal gucken was herauskommt, wenn ich die packung vanille eis innen ofen stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> leute? ich hab den rest der woche keine schule, also m0wl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


<--- die nächsten 8 Wochen Ruhe vor der Ausbildung...


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

natürlich könnte man es auch anders lesen^^  naja wennd u weg wärest wäre es auf jeden fall gut....omg meine rechtschreibung sorry leutz, muss echt pennen^^


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Verschwinde dahin, wo du herkommst, Mr G33k!
> 
> Wir wollen dich hier nicht, kapiert?
> 
> ...



Da hast du in Geschichte aber gut aufgepasst!


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Was dagegen?


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

im gegensatz zu dir denn du musstest erst bei wikipedia ''china'' nachschlagen und dann im Duden das Wort ''verboten''

jetzt hast es nach 10 minuten zusammengehängt und bist zu nem schluss gekommen


ich GRATULIERE


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was dagegen?




Nein, aber ich pass in Geschichte öfters nicht auf und weiß wahrscheinlich trotzdem mehr als du!


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Hey Ala, lass dich nicht auf sein Niveau herab. Er will dich nur provozieren...


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Danke, mein lieber Westlce!

Was ist denn sein Niveau?^^ Ich habe immer mehr Niveau als er. xD


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich pass in Geschichte öfters nicht auf und weiß wa*h*rscheinlich trotzdem mehr als du!


In Deutsch aber anscheinend nicht...


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

niveau?

der?

wir dikutieren über ihn mit mehr wie dem bisschen was er hat, auch wenn er es nicht versteht, wir können drüber lachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ala gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

also für g33k brauch man keine leiter, ganz ehrlich da reicht auch ne grube um auf sein niveau zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Danke, mein lieber Westlce!
> 
> Was ist denn sein Niveau?^^ Ich habe immer mehr Niveau als er. xD



Heute haben wir nicht den Gegenteiltag.


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

Den gibt es auch nicht

...soviel zu Geschichte


----------



## Auylio (23. Juni 2008)

Ich bin dann auch mal schlafen, gute Nacht.
Tschüss G33k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich pass in Geschichte öfters nicht auf und weiß warscheinlich trotzdem mehr als du!


Du hast mir soeben die gesamte Woche mit diesem Satz versüßt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Nacht, Auylio!


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

Da fällt mir was ein.... ala, ich komm dann vorbei und versüße mal ebn deinen abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Heute haben wir nicht den Gegenteiltag.


Ooooooooooooooh bitte, dieses Spielchen fand ich schon mit 9 doof... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Du hast mir soeben die gesamte Woche mit diesem Satz versüßt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Weil du die Wahrheit darin erkannt hast?


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Doppelpost


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2008)

*<-- Verstößt gegen die Regeln vom Thread - bei mir ist es 18:13*


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

weil du meinen post einfach überliest.

ich meine kind sein ist nicht schlimm

aber so eins wie g33k, das gehört eingesperrt...in den laufstall


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Welche Wahrheit??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

tja dann... mald ich dich mal! ^^


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

wo biste denn soramac?


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> *<-- Verstößt gegen die Regeln vom Thread - bei mir ist es 18:13*


Wo bist du? In New York?? oO


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Wer ist dafür, dass ich intelligenter bin als G33K?

o.o/


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> weil du meinen post einfach überliest.
> 
> ich meine kind sein ist nicht schlimm
> 
> aber so eins wie g33k, das gehört eingesperrt...in den laufstall



Ich besitze keinen Laufstall.


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

ICH BIN DAFÜR ALAAAA!!!!


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wer ist dafür, dass ich intelligenter bin als G33K?
> 
> o.o/


*meld*


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

> Ich besitze keinen Laufstall.


Dann besorg dir mal ganz fix einen!


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2008)

*Ich bin in Amerika - Florida.*


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wer ist dafür, dass ich intelligenter bin als G33K?
> 
> o.o/



Ich wette, meine Allgemeinbildung sowie mein IQ sind deutlich größer/höher als deine/deiner.


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Aaaah, da lag ich ja fast richtig. Wie ist das Wetter da so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

der arme junge...nichtmal nen laufstall...wobei wenn er einen hätte wär da sein hirn drin...vor ihm weglaufen -.-


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

ach g33k beweis das mal

1x1?


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> der arme junge...nichtmal nen laufstall...wobei wenn er einen hätte wär da sein hirn drin...vor ihm weglaufen -.-



Ich denke, es ist besser, wenn einem das Gehirn wegläuft, als dass man von Geburt an keines hat.


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Ich wette, meine Allgemeinbildung sowie mein IQ sind deutlich größer/höher als deine/deiner.


Hmm, stimmt. Da hätten wir ja auch selber draufkommen können. Schließlich bist du ja einfach nur l33t... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Ich wette, meine Allgemeinbildung sowie mein IQ sind deutlich größer/höher als deine/deiner.


Dann sag' doch mal der armen, dummen Ala deinen IQ...


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Wie wärs denn mit einem Fragespiel?


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

ach hast recht, aber da du keinen laufstall für dein hirn hast

nehme ichw ohl an dass du armer kerl bei deiner geburt keins im kopf hattest...

armer kerl, aber selbsterkenntnis is der erste weg zu besserung

<3 ya


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Aaaah, da lag ich ja fast richtig. Wie ist das Wetter da so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz gut, scheint immer noch die Sonne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die Amys haben riesige große Straßen und Garagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

und große autos und die frauen ham große...augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit einem Fragespiel?


Hey, IQ-Monster!

wärs = wär's = wäre es


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dann sag' doch mal der armen, dummen Ala deinen IQ...



Denn weiß ich nich, ich war immer zu intelligent, meine Zeit für einen IQ Test zu verwenden.


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

jaaaa fragespiel!!!! dödö

btw 33k wollte net auf die frage was 1x1 ergibt antworten, ich behaupte, er weiss es nicht, wikipedia is bei ihm gesperrt von seinen eltern, wegen gefahr auf zu viel wissen.


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Denn weiß ich nich, ich war immer zu intelligent, meine Zeit für einen IQ Test zu verwenden.


lol


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Schade aber auch, aber das sagt mir, dass meiner sowieso höher ist...


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Ich wette, meine Allgemeinbildung sowie mein IQ sind deutlich größer/höher als deine/deiner.




Der Ausdruck Geek [gi&#720;k] (engl. umgangssprachlich für Streber, Stubengelehrter) hat sich im Laufe der Zeit gewandelt in die Bezeichnung für eine Person, die sich durch großes *Interesse an wissenschaftlichen oder fiktionalen Themen auszeichnet *– üblicherweise, aber nicht ausschließlich, von elektronischer oder phantastischer Natur.

Siehe auch 
Computerfreak, Nerd, Hacker, *Freak* 
Geek Code 
*Eigenbrötler*, Fachsimpelei 
Dilbert 
Otaku 

dann stimmt dein name wenigstens^^


so bin nun wirklich weg wollte mir das nur noch en bissel angucken^^


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Hey, IQ-Monster!
> 
> wärs = wär's = wäre es



Du hast schon gemerkt, dass ich hier im Forum teilweise gesprochene Sprache schreibe?


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

g33k geht der 1x1 frage immernoch ausm weg...

,,,meine behauptung bestätigt sich!

6 setzen!


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Noch einmal für Tahult: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

nicht nur du =) so wie ziemlich jeder hier wird forum sprache oder gesproche sprache benutzt  g33k =)

aber da du scheinbar ein hochintelligenter mensch bist könntest du es uns auch anhand deiner Sprache zeigen  btw  1x1 = 1


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

nein keiner möchte sein wie du, der ''Das bin ich im RL thread'' ist wo anders


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Du hast schon gemerkt, dass ich hier im Forum teilweise gesprochene Sprache schreibe?


Bei sowas sollte man aber schon auf die *deutsche* Rechtschreibung achten, allein weil du doch so ein überzeugter Deutscher bist (mein Beileid...).


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen: Mein 2. Vorname ist Hans.


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Ich fang mal mit Frage 1 an: Wer erschoss Mr Burns?

Edit: Ich meine natürlich Admiral Lord Nelson.


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

wenn das die zukunft deutschlands ist, dann gute nacht

aber zum glück ist der großteil net so blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

Mr Burns...ehm soll ich lachen oder weinen?


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

maggie  oder?^^  später gabs ne optionale folge wo es doch smithers oder so war^^


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort.


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

> maggie oder?^^ später gabs ne optionale folge wo es doch smithers oder so war^^



Die hab' ich auch gesehen! xD


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Habt ihr meinen Edit nicht gelesen?
Die Frage lautet richtig: Wer erschoss Admiral Lord Nelson?


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

lol 
jaaa lasst uns unseren IQ anhand von Simpsons folgen messen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da lieg ich ganz vorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Habt ihr meinen Edit nicht gelesen?
> Die Frage lautet richtig: Wer erschoss Admiral Lord Nelson?


Ein französischer Scharfschütze...


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

ich kenne nur einen nelson und und es war en brite und mein gedächnis und wikipedia sagen mir.. es war ein franzose..ein scharfschütze weiter stand da nichts kein name...naja geschichts leitungkurs^^


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

meine fresse, geek hast du denn nichts zu tun?


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Bei dir reitet man nunmal auf jedem klitzekleinen Fehler herum, so leid es mir auch tut.

Sag mal, fühlst du dich eigentlich gemobbt, G33k?


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Und auf welchem Schiff und welcher Plattform befand sich der Scharfschütze?


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

auf diese frage gibts übringens nur vermutungen Mr G33k


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

mast und das schiff warte hieß... redotuable redoutable irgentwie  glaube ich..


wikipedia sagt redoutable =)


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Der Schütze stand auf einem Mast der Redoutable.


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Die Frage mit der Plattform lässt sich aber leicht beantworten.

Achja, der Geschichtsfreak hat die Frage nicht beantworten können.


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

wobei das wie gesag tnichtmal zur sicherheit belegt ist


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

ich oder ala?


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Ich wette, dass G33k, bevor er diese Fragen gestellt hat, erst einmal auf Wikipedia nachgeguckt hat?
Wenn nicht, verbringe ich einen Tag mit meinem Erdkundelehrer!


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Ich mein nicht den Mast, sondern die Plattform. Achja, ihr sollt nicht bei Wikipedia schauen.


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

Liebe Buffed.de Community:

Ich habe einen Vorschlag:
   - Lasst uns MR. G33K ignorieren, dann hat er keinen Grund mehr, sich aufzuspielen!

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alanium schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass G33k, bevor er diese Fragen gestellt hat, erst einmal auf Wikipedia nachgeguckt hat?
> Wenn nicht, verbringe ich einen Tag mit meinem Erdkundelehrer!



Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> ...Achja, ihr sollt nicht bei Wikipedia schauen.


Herr Oberlehrer!!!

Man muss nicht alles wissen. Man muss nur wissen, wo es steht.


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Ich mein nicht den Mast, sondern die Plattform. Achja, ihr sollt nicht bei Wikipedia schauen.




pro vania

aber noch eine sache

soll ich dir meer als plattform sagen oder was? -.-


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

Oo ich glaube du hättest das nicht unbedingt mim erdkundelehrer sagen sollen... wie wärs mit mir? xD


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Die Frage mit der Plattform lässt sich aber leicht beantworten.
> 
> Achja, der Geschichtsfreak hat die Frage nicht beantworten können.


Lass mich mal überlegen... Vielleicht bin ich erst in der achten Klasse und hatte leider Geschichte nur bis einschließlich des Mittelalters? Hmm... Faire Vorraussetzungen kennst du wohl nicht und außerdem kann man sich auch nicht alles merken... -.-


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

ich weiss nicht was du meinst...mast ist eben mast


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

na dann hopp ins bett ala =)


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Krieg ich einen Punkt, wenn ich dir sage, wer das gesagt hat?


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

NOE

krieg ich einen wenn ich dich auf 10 sprehcen beleidigen kann?


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Wer was gesagt hat?

Achja, du bekommst nur Minuspunkte.


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

wer hat wem was über wen gesagt? häh


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Nöö... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2008)

blubb


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Lass mich mal überlegen... Vielleicht bin ich erst in der achten Klasse und hatte leider Geschichte nur bis einschließlich des Mittelalters? Hmm... Faire Vorraussetzungen kennst du wohl nicht und außerdem kann man sich auch nicht alles merken... -.-



Ich wusste das mit Nelson schon in der 5. oder 6. Klasse, und da hatte ich noch nichtmal Geschichte!


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

kauf dir umbedingt skittles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Dafür weiß ich Sachen, die du nicht weißt!


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dafür weiß ich Sachen, die du nicht weißt!



Und ich weiß was du nicht weißt!


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

g33k du schlauer kannst sicher viele sprachen?


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und ich weiß was du nicht weißt!



kauf dir skittles und geh in ein pancake house 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  komme aus californien^^


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und ich weiß was du nicht weißt!


Und ich weiß, dass du weißt, was sie nicht weiß.


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Ich kann Deutsch, Plattdeutsch und über andere Leute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

Ich mag Erdbeeren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Mit Sprachen konnte ich mich noch nie anfreunden. Ich kann Deutsch, Schwäbisch, Englisch, Latein und ein paar türkische Kraftausdrücke. Und einen ungarischen auch noch!


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

deutsch englisch bissel spanisch bissel saarländisch und das wars^^


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Achja, ich vergaß Englisch und Französisch. Kriegt man 'ne Verwarnung, wenn man jemanden in einer anderen Sprache beleidigt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht was du meinst...mast ist eben mast



Und die Scharfschützen klammern sich am Mast fest, während sie schießen?


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Ich mag Erdbeeren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign^^

btw kennt ihr den chicken wrap von mc donalds?^^  x mal besser las der von kfc cor allemd er preis..nä vania weißt ja wovon ich rede^^

so bin weg^^ cusi und schlafft gut =)


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

Ich kann:
Deutsch
Französisch
Englisch (besser als deutsch xD )
Norwegisch
Niedeländisch
n paar deutsche akzente


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

@ Ala: Natürlich nicht.^^ Nicht in diesem Fall.


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

dchwäbisch is ne sprache jo

<- italienisch
-< deutsch
<- englisch
-< französisch
<- russischkenntnisse
-<spanischkenntnisse

lass uns über intelligenz reden horst


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

jaja 8.79 für 2 wraps vom kfc, klunker das amcht dich arm junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

besser als seiner freundin bei emp shoppen zu lassen...mein geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Ich kann auch Niederländisch, aber nur schreiben.

Erster Schritt: 
Wegfall der Großschreibung 

einer sofortigen einführung steht nichts 
mehr im weg, zumal schon viele grafiker 
und werbeleute zur kleinschreibung 
übergegangen sind 

zweiter schritt: 
wegfall der dehnungen 
und schärfungen 

diese masname eliminirt schon di gröste 
felerursache in der grundschule, den sin oder 
unsin unserer konsonantenverdopelung hat 
onehin nimand kapirt 

driter schrit: 
v und ph ersetzt durch f, 
z ersetzt durch s, 
sch verkürtzt auf s 

das alfabet wird um swei buchstaben redusirt, 
sreibmasinen und setsmasinen fereinfachen 
sich, wertfole arbeitskräfte könen der wirtsaft 
sugefürt werden 

firter srit: 
g, c und ch ersetst durch k, 
j und y ersetst durch i 

ietst sind son seks bukstaben auskesaltet, di sulseit 
kan sofort fon neun auf swei iare ferkürtst werden, 
anstat aktsik prosent rektsreibunterikt könen nütslikere 
fäker wi fisik, kemi oder auk reknen mer kepflekt 
werden. 

fünfter srit: 
wekfal fon ä-, ö- und ü-seiken 

ales uberflusike ist ietst auskemertst, di ortokrafi 
wider slikt und einfak. naturlik benotikt es einike 
seit, bis diese fereinfakung uberal riktik ferdaut ist, 
fileikt ein bis swei iare. anslisend durfte als nekstes 
sil di fereinfakung der nok swirikeren und 
unsinikeren kramatik anfisirt werden. 


...und fertik war di holandise sprake!


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

ich kann  copy and paste


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

am ebsten is selber bei emp shoppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

das kann geek auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Mr G33k est un encludé! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> dchwäbisch is ne sprache jo



Wenn jemand richtig schwäbisch redet, verstehst du kein Wort!


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

Je suis pede.! *schlechtes franze-deutsch immitiert*


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

noxiel hat auf meinen report reagiert^^  jetzt muss man nur noch denr est säuber als ava und titel..so bin ejtzt wirklich wirklich weg, habe ja scheinabr als einziger morgen schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

Wisst ihr, was mir grade fehlt?

JEG VIL KNULLE!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mr G33k est un encludé!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alanium stultus/a est!


----------



## Noxiel (23. Juni 2008)

Nur zur Info. 
Der Nachtschwärmer ist nicht für offene Anfeindungen, Flame-Wars oder Beleidigungen da. Regelt soetwas über PM (wenn es sich garnicht vermeiden lässt) und nicht hier im Thread. Bei Zuwiderhandlungen gibt's einen Gong.


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

Gn8i Klunkerchen ^^


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Alanium stultus/a est!



latein 6te klasse rocks^^


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mr G33k est un encludé!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ala, du Pöse!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das findet ja nicht mal LEO.


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

Juhuuu endlich sgt mal wer was ^^


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nur zur Info.
> Der Nachtschwärmer ist nicht für offene Anfeindungen, Flame-Wars oder Beleidigungen da. Regelt soetwas über PM (wenn es sich garnicht vermeiden lässt) und nicht hier im Thread. Bei Zuwiderhandlungen gibt's einen Gong.


Spielverderber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*g*


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

Vanía ROCKS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musste mal gesagt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Wer stellt Frage 2 des Fragespiels? Oder ist euer Gehirn schon außer Puste?


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Ala, du Pöse!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie? Was? Wo?


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

Welcher Politiker des 20. Jhds ließ sich mumifizieren? ^^


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Spielverderber...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht traurig sein *tröst*


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wie? Was? Wo?



Gz zum 1500. Post.


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Wer stellt Frage 2 des Fragespiels? Oder ist euer Gehirn schon außer Puste?


Welches Tier macht im Verhältnis zu seiner Größe die lautesten Geräusche?


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wie? Was? Wo?


v
v
v
v


Alanium schrieb:


> Mr G33k est un encludé!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

heee, das is frage 3^^ ich hab doch schon was gefragt^^


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

M. MINUCII FELICIS OCTAVIUS 


I. 

Cogitanti mihi et cum animo meo Octavi boni et fidelissimi contubernalis memoriam recensenti tanta dulcedo et adfectio hominis inhaesit, ut ipse quodammodo mihi viderer in praeterita redire, non ea quae iam transacta et decursa sunt, recordatione revocare: ita eius contemplatio quantum subtracta est oculis, tantum pectori meo ac paene intimis sensibus inplicata est. Nec inmerito discedens vir eximius et sanctus inmensum sui desiderium nobis reliquit, utpote cum et ipse tanto nostri semper amore flagraverit, ut et in ludicris et seriis pari mecum voluntate concineret eadem velle vel nolle: crederes unam mentem in duobus fuisse divisam. Sic solus in amoribus conscius, ipse socius in erroribus: et cum discussa caligine de tenebrarum profundo in lucem sapientiae et veritatis emergerem, non respuit comitem, sed quod est gloriosius, praecucurrit. Itaque cum per universam convictus nostri et familiaritatis aetatem mea cogitatio volveretur, in illo praecipue sermone eius mentis meae resedit intentio, quo Q. Caecilium superstitiosis vanitatibus etiamnunc inhaerentem disputatione gravissima ad veram religionem reformavit. 


das erste kapitel eienr geshcihte  viel spass beim übersetzen morgen gibs das nächste =)  so bin nun wirklich weg^^


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Tut mir Leid, Vanía... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tahult, ich versteh' dich net...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (23. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Welcher Politiker des 20. Jhds ließ sich mumifizieren? ^^



Lenin?


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Wenn das so weitergeht, schaffen wir heute noch die tausend. xD


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> M. MINUCII FELICIS OCTAVIUS
> 
> 
> I.
> ...



Denkst du, ich mach dir deine Lateinhausaufgaben?


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht, schaffen wir heute noch die tausend. xD



*euch die Daumendrück*


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

Thorrak hat rech, jez is ala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

ich ahbe letztes jahr latein abgwählt weil es mir zuwieder wurde tausen von gerundie und anderem zeug rauszusuchen udn zu bestimmen..würg.

naja wir ahben es geschafft jeden unser latein texte übersetzt im i-net zu fidnen war schon lustig...aber nicht wenn man in der real prüfung ne halbe seite lattein text übersieht und so ne 5 kassiert musste doch tats#chlich um mein latinum fürchten^^


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Dann beantwortet mal schön die Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nur wegen G33k: Das wusste ich schon in der dritten Klasse. *fg*)


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

bestimmt en insekt vllt die grille oder sowas?


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dann beantwortet mal schön die Frage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich stöbere gerade in meinen Gedanken. Ist es ein Insekt?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Welches Tier macht im Verhältnis zu seiner Größe die lautesten Geräusche?



Die Kreischraupe?^^


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Insekt ist gut, Grille ist schlecht.


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die Kreischraupe?^^



simpsons?^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> simpsons?^^



Genaaauuuu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Welches Tier macht im Verhältnis zu seiner Größe die lautesten Geräusche?




Fledermäuse?


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Die Zikade?


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

^^ die folge ist so genial^^

mhm vllt ne heuschrecke?

mag keine insekten sind mir zuwieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Ach verdammt... Die richtige Antwort wurde genannt, aber ich sag' noch nicht welche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

mimimi?


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

also zikade kreischraupe^^ oder heuschrecke 

mein tipp   heuschrecke^^


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ach verdammt... Die richtige Antwort wurde genannt, aber ich sag' noch nicht welche.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fledermaus? oda nee.. Heuschrecke denk ich auch


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Klunker, du kannst nicht tippen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Die Zikade?



Bestimmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Bäääääääääääääääääääääh!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

öhm fledermäuse fallen nicht so ind as schema der lauten tiere =)

naja bin kein biokoge oder chemiker eher physik und amthe und geshcichte^^  bei mir muss alles ne erklärung haben^^ und nein die welt besteht nicht aus atomen -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Zikade ist richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber: Männliche oder weibliche?


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2008)

Pfui.. sowas muss ich mir noch vor dem Essen ansehen...


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

mist


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

Also das Klunker KEIN biologe ist kann ich bestätigen xD


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> mist






Vanía schrieb:


> Also das Klunker KEIN biologe ist kann ich bestätigen xD



wie das ? xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Zikade ist richtig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die männliche natürlich, Weibchen sind zu blöd/faul.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

manche weibchen fressen die männchen^^

ich sage die weiblichen^^


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jo, männliche Zikaden. *g* Eine Gruppe von denen erreicht 'ne Lautstärke von 100 Dezibeln. oO


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

och kA Klunker, kann an der PP präsi liegen..."Bau und Funktion höherer Pflanzen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die war sehr fein recherchiert^^


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Ich reservier mir schon mal Frage 4.

Edit: Was heißt der Nachname Hannibals auf Deutsch?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Jo, männliche Zikaden. *g* Eine Gruppe von denen erreicht 'ne Lautstärke von 100 Dezibeln. oO



Pff, Meine Fledermäuse sind trotzdem lauter und fressen deine Zikaden auch noch.


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Was ist der Nachnahme von Hannibal? oO
Der Hannibal der Rom angegriffen hat?


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Gehört auch zur Frage.


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

wilslte hannibal  mr ich geh übr die alpen und lasse meine leute verrecken und lecter haben?^^


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was ist der Nachnahme von Hannibal? oO
> Der Hannibal der Rom angegriffen hat?



Ja, der Hannibal.


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Also er heißt Barkas...


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

barkas  vllt hat das mit bellen zu tun?^^


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

ich hatte nie latein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> barkas  vllt hat das mit bellen zu tun?^^




Nein.


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

Aaaaaah miene erdbeeren sind weg, jez ertrage ich mr. g33k nimmer.... Oo


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Barkas heißt Blitz!! *muhaha*

Sprache wäre Punisch.


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Richtig.


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

*5. Frage sicher*


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

5. Frage:

Is Ala noch bei Trost?

Ja/Nein? ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (23. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> 5. Frage:
> 
> Is Ala noch bei Trost?
> 
> Ja/Nein? ^^



Nein, ich glaube sie ist schon wieder daheim.


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

Rischtig^^


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Was waren Freibauern?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Nein, ich glaube sie ist schon wieder daheim.



Ne, grade aufm Weg...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was waren Freibauern?



Als Freibauer bezeichnet man im Schachspiel einen Bauern, wenn er auf seinem Weg zum Umwandlungsfeld (auf der letzten Reihe) durch keinen gegnerischen Bauern aufgehalten oder geschlagen werden kann


...

^^

EDIT: Mann, warum seid ihr so langsam, nu hab ich nen Doppelpost hingelegt. <.<


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was waren Freibauern?



Eine Splittergruppe der Freimaurer?


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Die Besitzer eines Freihofes?


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Als Freibauer bezeichnet man im Schachspiel einen Bauern, wenn er auf seinem Weg zum Umwandlungsfeld (auf der letzten Reihe) durch keinen gegnerischen Bauern aufgehalten oder geschlagen werden kann


Das meinte ich eher nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Bis jetzt ist alles falsch.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das meinte ich eher nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann musst Du deine Frage präziser stellen.^^


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Ein Bauer, der frei ist?


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Was *waren* Freibauern, d.h. es gibt sie nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juni 2008)

Das aber!

Die Künischen Freibauern siedelten sich im 14. Jahrhundert, möglicherweise schon seit dem 11. Jahrhundert im Künischen Gebirge an, waren dem König und Kaiser untertan, kultivierten die Wildnis und sicherten die Grenzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Oder das: o.O

Als Freibauer wurde im Mittelalter ein Bauer bezeichnet, der eigenen Grund besaß oder diesen von einem Grundherren gepachtet hatte. Im Gegensatz zu Hörigen oder Leibeigenen bestand kein direktes Abhängigkeitsverhältnis zu seinem Grundherren. Er konnte seinen Wohnort, seine Ehegatten oder seine Arbeitsverhältnisse selbst bestimmen. Die Freibauern waren meist die wohlhabendsten und wichtigsten Personen des Dorfes.


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Bauern, die keine Leibeigenen waren?


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Das zweite lass' ich mal so gelten. *g* VölligBuffeD ist dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Ich hab aber vor seinem Edit gepostet! Aber egal, ich war ja schon zweimal drann.


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Ciao Leute. Viel Spaß noch beim Raten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Schlaf gut und träum' was schönes, Tahult! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das lass' ich mal so gelten. *g* VölligBuffeD ist dran.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja, Wikipedia ist schon was feines. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Frage: Wie hieß der Radiosender, der >angeblich< von den Polen überfallen wurde? Dieser "Überfall" wurde von Hitler benutzt, um Polen anzugreifen.

Oder so...

;D


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Gleiwitz?


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Da ist eine! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Ist Gleiwitz richtig?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Ist Gleiwitz richtig?



Ja genau, das wars. Danke, ich hatte es vergessen.^^


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Ok, dann bin ich wieder drann.

Frage 7: Welchen Offiziersposten der RN kannte die Bombay Marine nicht?


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Ich mach' nicht mehr mit, ich bin zu müde zum Nachdenken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber noch nicht müde genug zum Schlafen. xD ICh werde euch beobachten!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (23. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Ok, dann bin ich wieder drann.
> 
> Frage 7: Welchen Offiziersposten der RN kannte die Bombay Marine nicht?



RN bedeutet Royal Navy, oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Nein, tust du nicht.


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

du kannst denken? xD sry, für mehr bin ich im mom net zu gebrauchen^^


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Lässt sich diese Frage nicht mit Wikipedia beantworten?


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Wenn die Frage zu schwer ist, müsst ihr es nur sagen. Dann stell ich ne neue.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Wenn die Frage zu schwer ist, müsst ihr es nur sagen. Dann stell ich ne neue.



Also ich hab kein Plan.


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Wenn noch einer sagt, dass sie zu schwer ist, dann mach ich ne neue.


----------



## Alanium (23. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube, ich verabschiede mich mal aus dem Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlaft schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich verabschiede mich mal aus dem Forum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nachti.


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

Bin auch mal wegge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch n bissal musik hörn, muss ja morgen auch ncoh arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (23. Juni 2008)

Ich bin auch mal weg, vllt. weiß Morgen jemand die Antwort.


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Nabend

Toll... Heute kein Fussball... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann heute nicht schon Mittwoch sein??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

Dafür läuft Moonlights *begeistert ist*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Fußball ist und bleibt kacke! 

*vanish*


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

noee

obwohl...seit gestern schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PIZZA!

mein gott ich hab so viel stress mit meinem umzug...


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2008)

so dann "steck" ich meinen kopf hier auch mal wieder rein


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2008)

boa Moonlight ist ja Hammergeil


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2008)

bin ich den heut der einzige hier?


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2008)

wenn keiner da ist geh ich pennen cu und Gn8 an niemanden XD


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

grad noch ut 2003 gezockt und ich geh nun of .. cucu


----------



## Klunker (23. Juni 2008)

nabendsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (23. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> boa Moonlight ist ja Hammergeil


Fands nicht so berauschend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (24. Juni 2008)

ich glaub gestern abend ham alle moonlight geguckt xD


----------



## Alanium (24. Juni 2008)

*reinblubber*
Guten Abend die Herrschaften!


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

guten abend die frauenschaften und so .. gibt sowas? ^^


----------



## Alanium (24. Juni 2008)

Wer weiß? Nothing is impossible!


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

hmm man shit installation .. und antivir will ich auch noch laufen lassen und defragmentieren wär auch mal was -.- narf
ich glaub ich lass pc durchlaffen die nacht *g*


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2008)

tach kinders...zieh mir grad simon vs. elton rein xD
wer kann den anderen besser akt zeichenen xD


----------



## Alanium (24. Juni 2008)

OMG, Elton... NACKT? AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!! IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIH!!!!!!!!!!!!






^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

akt nicht nakt .. hoff ich zumindest


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> OMG, Elton... NACKT? AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!! IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja,er wird zensiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. Juni 2008)

Aber trotzdem... Der Schwabbelbauch... Ihe!


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2008)

naja,ich fan das normale besser,aber das ist auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

muss ja schwer sein
kleiner kreis
GROSSSSSSSEERRRR KREIS
zwei striche ^^

fertig XD


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

Normales ist besser, aber Die Show ist auch ein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. Juni 2008)

Was die alles mit sich anstellen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

was leute für geld alles tun xD


----------



## Alanium (24. Juni 2008)

Schlimm, schlimm. xD


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was leute für geld alles tun xD


Hmm, glaub Geld haben die genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber die Bestrafung war das geilste an der Sendung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie geil. xD


----------



## Mr G33k (24. Juni 2008)

Mir ist langweilig. Hat jemand Lust auf nen Flamewar?


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

deine mutta schweitzt doch im kaken !

@ zez n1 ava ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> deine mutta schweitzt doch im kaken !
> 
> @ zez n1 ava ^^



...

*zustimm*


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> deine mutta schweitzt doch im kaken !



Hey, meine Mutter schweißt nur in abgesicherten Bereichen. Und da auch nur mit Schutzkleidung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Hey, meine Mutter schweißt nur abgesicherten Bereichen. Und da auch nur mit Schutzkleidung.



Kaken ist ein abgesicherter Bereich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Kaken ist ein abgesicherter Bereich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh. Okay, dann könnte es doch vorkommen dass meine Mutter im Kaken schweißt.
Ich kenn mich in der Schweiz nicht so aus, ich verniete lieber.


----------



## Dindresto (24. Juni 2008)

*post*


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

*post²*


----------



## Klunker (24. Juni 2008)

lilalaune bär D informatik fällt morgen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (24. Juni 2008)

was is los? Oo


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

Bei mir fällt nix aus -.-

Ahhrgh, wenn du Schule erwähnst, ich muss bis Freitag noch ne 10 Seiten Facharbeit schreiben xD

Naja bin pennen, gn8


----------



## Klunker (24. Juni 2008)

k.a haben keine lust in 3 wochenist eh ende also frei..eben dsp aufführung gehabt..ich tanz mit nem joint (kein echter) und ner sekt flasche ( voll und echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) hinter der vühne und süffel den mit kumpels aus und..woah^^   war toll das stück^^


----------



## Vanía (24. Juni 2008)

sicher das der joint net echt war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neee also ich hab ferien und es ist geil... aber ab montag muss ich 2 wochen aufm bau arbeiten, geld verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dannach 2 wochen sturm und dann wacken und dann sind ferien vorbei :'(

lulululuuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> sicher das der joint net echt war?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wacken - du Arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich geh Nature One, letztes Jahr Metal, diese Jahr mal Goa =)


----------



## Vanía (24. Juni 2008)

Wieso arsch? ^^ ich hab emien karte früh bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin aber leider net unter den 20.000 ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

So , gute Nacht Mädels =P


----------



## Vanía (25. Juni 2008)

loool ich zieh grade Klunker im UNO ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haha^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

doch nicht pennen xD hab ma ne seite zurück geschaut und muss was loswerden xD

Alanium : Nice 1 sig xDD lol *anpopp* *brgh* xDD

Und was ist ein Flamewar?


----------



## Klunker (25. Juni 2008)

hey fast hätte ich gewonnen^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

Und nochmal : WTF wo und WARUM spielt ihr UNO?


----------



## Vanía (25. Juni 2008)

MSN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 un zu warum.. kA xD klunker wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

lawl ^^

naja ich muss pennen , auch wenns voll schwül ist und ich wahrscheinlich noch schlappe 2 std wach un schwitzend im bett gammeln werde...

BTW : Guckt euch Drunken Master 1 an , mach ich auch grade xD wer chakie chan mag hat schon gewonnen!

GN8 allerseits


----------



## Klunker (25. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Und nochmal : WTF wo und WARUM spielt ihr UNO?




haben ja sosnt nichts zu tun um diese uhrzeit^^


----------



## Vanía (25. Juni 2008)

ebn, was sollte amn denn machen? pornos gucken? nääää^^


----------



## Arantius (25. Juni 2008)

Naja momentan läuft die Wiederholung von ner Dr. House Wiederholung^^
Besser als ein Porno =P


----------



## WestIce (25. Juni 2008)

bio...lernen...-.-


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juni 2008)

hallo zusammen

und...

HERRGOTTSVERDAMMTE SCHEISSE DIE TÜRKEN FÜHREN MIT 1:0


----------



## Serran (25. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> und...
> 
> HERRGOTTSVERDAMMTE SCHEISSE DIE TÜRKEN FÜHREN MIT 1:0



Ehrlich?  OMG... Wenn das so weiter geht wird das nix mit Finale xD


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juni 2008)

1:1

hehe =)


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

Arantius schrieb:


> Naja momentan läuft die Wiederholung von ner Dr. House Wiederholung^^
> Besser als ein Porno =P



no .. way ...

xD

schlaaand gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

Guten Abend, die fußballbegeisterten Herrschaften!


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2008)

ala,ich glaub wir sind allein...
...pöppon? xD


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

Och ne! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (25. Juni 2008)

Poppön heisst das man, du sprechende Milchtüte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

Guck mal an, Siu ist auch wieder da!


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2008)

*anpopp*


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

*hinter Siu versteck*


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *hinter Siu versteck*


Das willst du also... ]:>


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

Der sieht besser aus als du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (25. Juni 2008)

Wer will schon von einer Milchtüte gepoppt werden °_°


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wer will schon von einer Milchtüte gepoppt werden °_°


sagte das assasinkaninchen...das eh immer von hinten kommt


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

Besser Kaninchen als Milchüte, das hat immerhin noch was vernünftiges! XD


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sagte das assasinkaninchen...das eh immer von hinten kommt


*kurz auf die neue seite bring*


----------



## Mr G33k (25. Juni 2008)

2:1 für das beste Land der Welt!


----------



## Siu (25. Juni 2008)

Tja. Ich kann dafür rammeln als gäbe es kein morgen^^


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Tja. Ich kann dafür rammeln als gäbe es kein morgen^^


aber kannst du das auch...OHNE MILCH? :O

...ich merke grad ich bin in der schlechteren ausgangsposition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

*betont Mr G33k ignorier*

Deswegen: Assasinenkaninchen > Milchtüte!


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *betont Mr G33k ignorier*
> 
> Deswegen: Assasinenkaninchen > Milchtüte!


jetzt schied ich nen emo! (//_X)


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

Und ich verabschiede mich für heute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlaft schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (25. Juni 2008)

Soll ich dir noch was besorgen? Pflaster, schwarze Farbe? :X

Gute Nacht Ala <3


----------



## Mr G33k (25. Juni 2008)

TOR TOR TOR


----------



## Siu (25. Juni 2008)

SCHLAAAAAND!!! FINAAAALEEEE


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juni 2008)

SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNND!!!!!!

Finale, oho!


----------



## Mr G33k (25. Juni 2008)

Deutschland

Deutschland

Deutschland

Deutschland

Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juni 2008)

FIIIIIIIIIINAAAALEEEE OHOHOH


----------



## Mr G33k (25. Juni 2008)

930wn7!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> FIIIIIIIIIINAAAALEEEE OHOHOH



Woooooohooooooo!!!

Finale wir kommen!!!

DEUTSCHLAAAAAAAANNNNNND!!!


----------



## Siu (25. Juni 2008)

Übertreib es mal nicht Mr Geek... nervt


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juni 2008)

FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


btw: gegen wenn werden wir spielen was sagt ihr?


----------



## Noxiel (25. Juni 2008)

Hier auch nochmal, weil es so schön war:

FINAAAAALE, OOOHOOOOHOOOOOOOO


----------



## x3n0n (25. Juni 2008)

SCHLAAAAAAAAANNNNDDDD!!


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juni 2008)

ach komm nochmal

SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND

FINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALEEEE OHOHOH


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND
> 
> FINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALEEEE OHOHOH



qftw


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Oooch ..... die armen Türken 





































NOT!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juni 2008)

ZEZ nice ava wer isn das woher haste das und noch was..


































SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND

FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Sorry keine Ahnung mehr - habe ich in meinen eigenen Bildern gefunden, vor einem Jahr anscheinend mal abgespeichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2008)

wieso wpeicherst du avas ab,in denen man kurz vorm zeigen nur wieder den anfag sehen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juni 2008)

ich brauch nur den namen von dem pic (also originalname) oder name von der frau^^ dann krieg ich raus wers ist


----------



## Siu (25. Juni 2008)

Notgeile Kinder! °_°


----------



## Soramac (25. Juni 2008)

Könnse die Türken Ihr Döner zuhause essen...


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Das Bild heißt
"15504103443cd86a75ef16.gif" xD

Ich such mal @Google nach dem Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit:
o______O
"Es wurden keine mit Ihrer Suchanfrage - 15504103443cd86a75ef16.gif - übereinstimmenden Dokumente gefunden."


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juni 2008)

argh

edit: hast du das bild iwie größer das man mal das gesicht von der besser sehen könnte dann könnte man rausfinden wers ist

edit: ach doch ned auf google XD


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juni 2008)

ok ich geh mal lieber schalfen also gute nacht leute und macht noch schön n autocoros für mich mit^^


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einfach Rechtsklick --> speichern --> ranzoomen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (25. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wieso wpeicherst du avas ab,in denen man kurz vorm zeigen nur wieder den anfag sehen kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil, wenn es anders wäre, der Moderator aus dem Busch gesprungen käme um ein paar Beulen zu verteilen. Keine Nippel!


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Das nehme ich mal als offizielle Antwort auf den Satz, der hier mal aufkam, das ich den Avatar wohl ehh nicht lange behalten darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw, Schadenmaul ist cool! Hab deren neue LiveDvD+CD =)


----------



## Noxiel (25. Juni 2008)

Ich will mal sagen der Ava ist grenzwertig und wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.


----------



## Siu (25. Juni 2008)

Ich finde es anstößig und frauenfeindlich. Die Frau wird hier nur als Sexsymbol benutzt. So. Hab geklagt :/


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2008)

und wer wird schon gegen sowas anlage erheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


//edit: ausser löffelohren


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Na dann behalte ich ihn - und wenn ihr irgendwann mal die Hand ausrutscht, und man mehr sieht, werde ich einfach einen neuen Avatar mir zulegen - ich habe noch genug =)


----------



## x3n0n (25. Juni 2008)

Ich hab grad mal nachgeschaut, im letzten Frame ist ein Nippel drauf - sorry Zez.


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2008)

X3n0n,den hast du dir nur automatisch dazugedacht,weil dein gehirn gewöhnt ist,das jetzt n nippel kommt


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

*selber nachprüf*

edit: Soo mit GImp angeschaut - wenn du wirklich einen Nippel zu sehen glaubst, ich glaube das ist der Schatten von ihrem Daumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (25. Juni 2008)

*g*


----------



## Siu (25. Juni 2008)

Ich sehe da ganz andere Sachen auf dem Bild °_°


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Eine Topfpflanze?


----------



## Dindresto (25. Juni 2008)

nabend leuts


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Abend


----------



## Siu (25. Juni 2008)

Stimmt. Die steht da auch noch :X
Ich mag das Bild aber nicht, ich hasse solche großen Brüste...dermaßen ekelig und übertrieben..


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2008)

Topfpflanze! /vote for ban

naja,ich versteck mich dann mal wieder hinter meiner mauer aus flaschendeckeln,an der ich 2jahre gebaut hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Also die sind ja wohl nicht übertrieben oO
Und ja, Zu künstliche sind bahh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juni 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die steht da auch noch :X
> Ich mag das Bild aber nicht, ich hasse solche großen Brüste...dermaßen ekelig und übertrieben..



Ich finde Haselnüsse abartiger. Also so richtig kleine. Flach wie ein Brett usw... *würgs*


----------



## Soramac (25. Juni 2008)

Zum durchnudeln reichts doch oder?.. ok sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



x3n0n: (Liest ein Thema ...: Die Nachtschwärmer) *duck und wegrenn*


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Hmmm, morgen werden dies Minderjährige lesen !!!

Also, was gibts morgen zum Frühstück? Auser Melonen und Haselnüssen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Hmmm, morgen werden dies Minderjährige lesen !!!
> 
> Also, was gibts morgen zum Frühstück? Auser Melonen und Haselnüssen?
> 
> ...



Ach stimmt ja.. hmm bei mir gibts Müsli : )


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Bei mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit vieeeel weißem Joghurt, eine halbe Banane + nen Halben Apfel + Kiwi reingeschnitten, mit Haferflocken, etwas Honig und Milch *sabber*


----------



## Thoraros (25. Juni 2008)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Juni 2008)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



N'abend


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juni 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Zum durchnudeln reichts doch oder?.. ok sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht nicht, wenn die Nudel dadurch zu stark gekocht wurde. 

Denn eine schlaffe Nudel reicht nicht für eine Füllung.



...


xD


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

gut'n Abend und gute Nacht

Bis Morgen - muss leider früh raus -.-


----------



## Thoraros (26. Juni 2008)

Ciao - FINALE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (26. Juni 2008)

OOOOooooooohohhhhhoooooOOOOOOoooo 

FINALE


OOOhhhooooOOOOO


----------



## Soramac (26. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Es geht nicht, wenn die Nudel dadurch zu stark gekocht wurde.
> 
> Denn eine schlaffe Nudel reicht nicht für eine Füllung.
> 
> ...



Wer redet hier denn Füllung, man kann ja bevor es.. also dann raus kommt, dann ins .. ok, anderes Thema.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juni 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wer redet hier denn Füllung, man kann ja bevor es.. also dann raus kommt, dann ins .. ok, anderes Thema.



Wa? Pls genauer!^^


----------



## Soramac (26. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wa? Pls genauer!^^



Na bloß nicht, sonst kommt nen Mod und ich bin weg vom Fenster.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juni 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Na bloß nicht, sonst kommt nen Mod und ich bin weg vom Fenster.



Wieso sollte dich jemand bannen, wenn du von Nahrung sprichst?^^


----------



## Soramac (26. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wieso sollte dich jemand bannen, wenn du von Nahrung sprichst?^^




Irgendwie bin ich in die falsche Richtung geraten, aber ich sage mal lieber nichts mehr.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juni 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich in die falsche Richtung geraten, aber ich sage mal lieber nichts mehr.



Langweiler. <.<



Muschi, Penis, Geschlechtsverkehr!

Bekomm ich nu nen Bann? :O


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juni 2008)

Weil das allzu detaillierte Beschreiben süßer Früchtchen bzw. das Vorzeigen von Bildern der knackigen Äpfelchen, Pfläumchen oder Birnchen in einem jugendfreien Board nicht so gern gesehen wird. 

Über Müsli reden ist aber in Ordnung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Weil das allzu detaillierte Beschreiben süßer Früchtchen bzw. das Vorzeigen von Bildern der knackigen Äpfelchen, Pfläumchen oder Birnchen in einem jugendfreien Board nicht so gern gesehen wird.
> 
> Über Müsli reden ist aber in Ordnung.



Hmmpf. Naja...

Was gibs morgen zum Mittagessen?


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juni 2008)

Garnichts, Müsli gibts erst wieder am Wochenende.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Garnichts, Müsli gibts erst wieder am Wochenende.



Ne oder?

Boah, dann muss ich morgen doch nach Aldi Latschen. Hass!!!


----------



## Dindresto (26. Juni 2008)

SO VIELE FARBEN xD

ich glaub ich geh auch bald ins bett


----------



## Soramac (26. Juni 2008)

Wer machts Russland oder Spanien?


----------



## Siu (26. Juni 2008)

Hoffe Spanien, Befürchte Russland :/ Gönne es den Jungs aus Spanien.


----------



## CharlySteven (26. Juni 2008)

guten morgen alle die jetz aufstehn.
Gute nacht.
alle die jetz sind bett gehn (so wie ich)


----------



## Alanium (26. Juni 2008)

Guten Abend!


----------



## WestIce (26. Juni 2008)

huhu auch von mir


----------



## Alanium (26. Juni 2008)

Doch noch was los hier.^^


----------



## Tahult (26. Juni 2008)

Nabend^^

Ala, nice Sig!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (26. Juni 2008)

Huhu Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



N'abend Ala Schnuffel :>


----------



## Alanium (26. Juni 2008)

Schnuffel ist da!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2008)

so ich bin auch mal kurz da und steck meinen kopf rein^^


----------



## Alanium (26. Juni 2008)

Weiß eienr, wie's beim Fußball steht?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2008)

mom ich guck nach


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2008)

SPANIEN FÜHRT 2:0

in der 75 min oder so


----------



## Alanium (26. Juni 2008)

Ach mist!


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2008)

WTF???


----------



## Klunker (26. Juni 2008)

3:0 meinste    *freu*


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2008)

SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND UND SPAAAAAAAAAAAAANIENNNNN!!!!!eineseinseinsdrölf


----------



## Klunker (26. Juni 2008)

Spanien wird em


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Spanien wird em


NEVER NEVER NEVER das wird SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!!!einseinseinsdrölf


----------



## Zez (26. Juni 2008)

Ich werde es !


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2008)

so ich bin weg bis morgen und immer dran denken

Denken ist Arbeit,
Arbeit ist Energie
und Energie soll man sparen!

so long 

Chris aka LoD


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ich werde es !


mid den titten ja!


----------



## Auylio (26. Juni 2008)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (26. Juni 2008)

Fuck, ich weiß mein EMailPW nimmer zu der Emailadr in welcher alles gespeichert ist xD


----------



## Auylio (26. Juni 2008)

Haste evtl ne alternative Emailaddy angegeben?
Da kannste dir dann nämlich das PW hinschicken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (26. Juni 2008)

Ne das war meine erste Adresse :>

Habe erst am Samstag (hatte Trojaner auf dem PC -.-) das PW geändert, und jetzt fällts mir nimmer ein -.-''

Muss ich wohl die 1.86€/min teuere Hotline anrufen -.- Och noez ....


----------



## Klunker (26. Juni 2008)

shit^^ da biste wiorklich arm dran


----------



## Siu (26. Juni 2008)

3:0! Yea :> Find ich gut


----------



## Auylio (26. Juni 2008)

Dann hetz die aber.. manchmal gehn sie ans Telefon und sagen dann:
"Entschuldigen sie, haben sie bitte etwas Geduld unsere Rechner sind grade sehr stark belastet."

Ist mir schon passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (26. Juni 2008)

Oder ich nehme meine 2. EMailaddy und leite alles darauf um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1.90€ sind ne menge (in einer Warteschleife + Beratng kommen mind 10min raus .... 20 Euro -.-)


----------



## Auylio (26. Juni 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> 3:0! Yea :> Find ich gut



Ich hab weniger Angst vor Spaniern als vor den plöden Russen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (26. Juni 2008)

Ma schauen. Wenn Deutschland wie gegen Türkei spielt, dann gewinnen die das bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Auylio (26. Juni 2008)

Glaub ich auch nicht..
gegen die schweren sind sie aber immer besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (26. Juni 2008)

Hi.

Gute Nacht...

Mann, was bin ich toll.


----------



## Auylio (26. Juni 2008)

Ich bin dann auch mal weg. Gute nacht zusammen


----------



## Lurock (27. Juni 2008)

Namd allerseits...

Und hab ich die Woche was verpasst?


----------



## Thoor (27. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd allerseits...
> 
> Und hab ich die Woche was verpasst?


Huhu Ja hast du das wohl dümmste Forenkiddie aller Zeiten ._. guckst du Mr. G33k und seine sinnvollen Threads und Posts.

Ansonsten sind alle so krank wie eh und je


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juni 2008)

Schönen guten abend die herren wünsch ich


----------



## Shalor (27. Juni 2008)

Mr G33k wurde zum Dorftrottel erklärt ^^


EDITH: Naaabend


----------



## Thoor (27. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Mr G33k wurde zum Dorftrottel erklärt ^^
> 
> 
> EDITH: Naaabend


Nicht Dorf sondern Staatrstrottel -_ö. Echt mal, soviel Scheisse muss man erstmal labbern können.


----------



## Lurock (27. Juni 2008)

Mmmh, ich les mir den ganzen Mist schon seit 2 Stunden durch... net schlecht...
Der Junge hats drauf... Vllt wird ja ein Anstaltsleiter drauf aufmerksam...


----------



## Shalor (27. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt vllt nicht sooo ganz zu ihm aber ich mag das Bild einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mofsens (27. Juni 2008)

lol leute, ihr seid mir echt wahnsinnig symphatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab echt selten so schmunzeln koennen ueber komische, schwachsinnig, unnoetige etc pp threads wie diese woche von Mr ×××× oder sollten wir lieber ×× G33k sagen? ansonsten das gleiche prozedere wie immer ^^@ lurock


----------



## Mr G33k (27. Juni 2008)

Es ist echt einfach, hier Aufmerksamkeit zu kriegen. Aber nicht, dass das mein Ziel wäre.


----------



## Lurock (27. Juni 2008)

Soderle, Koffer ausgepackt - kann losgehen...


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juni 2008)

Aufmerksamkeit kriegen ist immer einfach nur die reaktion der anderen ist immer unterschiedlich und sollte mit vorsicht genossen werden^^


----------



## Shalor (27. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Es ist echt einfach, hier Aufmerksamkeit zu kriegen. Aber nicht, dass das mein Ziel wäre.





Neeeeein... wie kämen wir den auf solch eine unsinnige Idee?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (27. Juni 2008)

Ich wollte eigentlich jetzt ein bisschen WoW spielen gehen, aber ich bleibe extra für euch noch ein bisschen hier.


----------



## Lurock (27. Juni 2008)

Na dann ist der Abend ja gerettet...


----------



## Shalor (27. Juni 2008)

Sag mal Lurock woher hast du eigentlich die schönen Mädchen aus deiner Sig? Darf man hier sowas posten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Juni 2008)

Aus meinem kleinen Wandschrank!


----------



## Dindresto (27. Juni 2008)

sowas findet man im wandschrank? xD


----------



## Auylio (27. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht hat er ja die Kleider in seinem Wandschrank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Juni 2008)

Fragen über Fragen... Doch wo sind die Antworten?
Dies und mehr sehen sie in der nächsten Folge von "Der geheime Wandschrank"!

*Abspannmusik*


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. Juni 2008)

Hmm, wie schaffst du es dass die so knackig bleiben?

Bei mir werden die nach wenigen Wochen unansehnlich.


----------



## Lurock (27. Juni 2008)

Ist so 'ne Formalinlösung, damit halten die sich ein paar Monate...


----------



## WestIce (27. Juni 2008)

nabööönd


----------



## Auylio (27. Juni 2008)

Gude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Juni 2008)

"When you get banned from heaven!" - *grööhhl*

So geil das Lied...


----------



## mastergamer (27. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> "When you get banned from heaven!" - *grööhhl*
> 
> So geil das Lied...




Hübsche Mädels ... toller Wandschrank .. würd bestimmt in EBay ne richtig geile Summe geben!


----------



## Foom (27. Juni 2008)

langweilen und kräuter farmen / tränke kraften... und des schlimmste keine geistesblitz in sicht weder ingame noch im rl

hf


----------



## Siu (27. Juni 2008)

Schade, gerade von Abi-Verabschiedung wieder da, dachte ich könnte noch ein wenig Müll von Mr olololo Geek lesen. Der Junge hat echt kein Leben :/


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juni 2008)

nabend


----------



## Lurock (27. Juni 2008)

Uuuhhh, First Post! Willkommen im Forum und so... *tröööt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/gähn

Was macht ihr denn alle so?

Edit: Damn, wohl 'n bisschen spät... Ich meine Mr. Foom...


----------



## Siu (27. Juni 2008)

Bier trinken... Essen verdauen. Mein Grinsen versuchen aus dem Gesicht zu wischen. Mich seelisch auf den Abi-Ball vorbereiten und selber?


----------



## Oonâgh (27. Juni 2008)

*schnarch* Tach ...


----------



## Lurock (27. Juni 2008)

Ich hab grad die Köfferchen ausgepackt und meine stinkenden, tagelang in Schuhen vergammelten Füße auf dem überfüllten Schreibtisch platziert...


----------



## Oonâgh (27. Juni 2008)

Glückwunsch an Dich.. Ich habe hier unten in meiner Kellergruft nichts direktes, was man als Schreibtisch bezeichnen könnte. Und wenn dieses Tischlein hier, so genannt werden darf, dann hats dort sicher keinen Platz mehr für sowas *grummel*


----------



## Zez (27. Juni 2008)

Schreibtische müssen irgendwie unaufgeräumt + voll sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Juni 2008)

Damn, du arme Socke... Nya, Life's hard...


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Zez... Zez... Zez... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nie gehört, aber dein Avatar gefällt mir...


----------



## Zez (28. Juni 2008)

Bin erst seit 3 oder 4 Tagen in dem Abteil unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und danke - bei deiner Signatur musste er dir ja gefallen, aber Homer > Frau mit Möpsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (28. Juni 2008)

Ja, hat schlagkräftige Argumente ...


----------



## Shalor (28. Juni 2008)

Zez ich guck mir nun schon seit einer halben Stunde dein Avatar an und hoffe auf einen Bug damit die sich ganz nackig macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (28. Juni 2008)

Lol na dann gl / hf ... Sagste mir morgen bescheid, wie weit du bist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn schon denn schon .. Dann dürfte das Bild auch etwas tiefer reichen, oder?


----------



## Klunker (28. Juni 2008)

moinsen


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Die Mods reagieren allergisch auf Nippel...

Also lass es lieber, außerdem ist es ja nur ein Avatar, gibt doch viel bessere Sachen...


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Gun abend


----------



## Shalor (28. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Lol na dann gl / hf ... Sagste mir morgen bescheid, wie weit du bist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hab das Gefühl das wird noch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber mal ernsthaft Zez... wir wollen Titten sehen!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Hab das Gefühl das wird noch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


OMFG GIEEEEV TITTEN 

ne ernsthaft das is schon ok so, das hält die ganzen notgeilen an der stange das ding und hindert sie am posten^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

danke lurock hast mir die nacht gerettet


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> danke lurock hast mir die nacht gerettet


Immer wieder gerne... *hrhr*


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

hat noch einer n anderes thema auser nackte tatsachen


----------



## Klunker (28. Juni 2008)

wo gibs euigentlich diese ganzen blöden blauen smileys her?^^


----------



## Oonâgh (28. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erinnert mich an meine alte Klassenlehrerin.. alt ist hier doppeldeutig anzusehen. Ach ne, sie dürften noch eeeetwas länger sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




//edit:
Will ich garnet wissen, Klunker!


----------



## Zez (28. Juni 2008)

EIne meiner Lehrerinnen kann ihre glaube ich als Schaal benutzen! Oder als Bademantel - so lang und labbrig *brrr*

Naja ich bin schlafen, gn8 =)


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Lol, erinnert einen an Ms. Chocksondick... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

gn8 tittenmann ähh Zez


----------



## Zez (28. Juni 2008)

Gute Nackt, ähhh Nacht leicht bekleidete Nico Robin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wir müssen vom Thema runterkommen, siehe gestern/heute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Gute Nackt, ähhh Nacht leicht bekleidete Nico Robin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du hast ja so recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (28. Juni 2008)

Hmm wie unalternativ und langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Rofl hab ich grad im internet gefunden

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6L-nQzHU6-0&feature=related


----------



## Mr G33k (28. Juni 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Schade, gerade von Abi-Verabschiedung wieder da, dachte ich könnte noch ein wenig Müll von Mr olololo Geek lesen. Der Junge hat echt kein Leben :/



Seltsam, dass die Behauptung, dass ich kein Leben hätte, von jemand kommt, der den Abend in einem Forum verbringt bzw. sofort nach dem Nachhausekommen in ein Forum geht.


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Seltsam, dass die Behauptung, dass ich kein Leben hätte, von jemand kommt, der den Abend in einem Forum verbringt bzw. sofort nach dem nachhausekommen in ein Forum geht.


Rofl... Das ist ja echt sowas von abwegig... tztztz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (28. Juni 2008)

Gute nacht liebe buffler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß euer Board-Psychopath QcK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

würdest nie machen, lurok, wa? xD


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> würdest nie machen, lurok, wa? xD


Quatsch, also, wie kann man nur auf die Idee kommen sich, nach einem anstrengenden Tag, abends einmal vor den PC zu setzen... Also wirklich... tzz... Solche Leute werden es nie zu etwas bringen!


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

Nein, kein bisschen xD also was für ein armes schein man sein muss, wenn man sich mal abends an den pc setzt...tztz echt erbärmlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@LoD:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df7VEK533_Y
is viel viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Nein, kein bisschen xD also was für ein armes schein man sein muss, wenn man sich mal abends an den pc setzt...tztz echt erbärmlich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jaaa den kannt ich schon is aber immer wieder geil^^


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG3vzlqlxFo...feature=related

da muss ich mich immer kringeln...

youd be lika a big breakfast mashine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=r--KlPNN1us&feature=related

zieh dir mal das rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG3vzlqlxFo...feature=related
> 
> da muss ich mich immer kringeln...
> 
> ...


ich brech ab "turky bacon" XD


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

noch jemand da?


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

xD halbwegs, ich guck grade deathnote und muss ja den sub lesen, daher kann ich immer nur alle 20 mins was ins forum schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

also ich guck grad die vids aus dem threat

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry665768


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Damn... Hunderte Viren... Aber das wars wert... oO


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Damn... Hunderte Viren... Aber das wars wert... oO


WTF was gehtn auf deinem PC??


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> WTF was gehtn auf deinem PC??


Nichts, so stabil ist der auch nicht...


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

noch jemand da auser "Dauer-online-LurocK" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Verdammt, ich versuch krampfhaft meinen ersten Post zu finden...
Aber ich find ihn nicht...


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

ich hab mal was für euch XDD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZgrF4BiZj0...feature=related


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

<- aber immernoch am Deathnote gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich versuch krampfhaft meinen ersten Post zu finden...
> Aber ich find ihn nicht...


warum suchst du ihn überhaupt?


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Ich hab meinen ersten Post gefunden! =D


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

@LoD
Hab sonst nix zu tun... =/


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR5Rd1qKLag...feature=related
viel viel besser!


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

deinen ersten post? von 6.691? wtf? Oo

edit:

giev link plox


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Ohje ohje... Das waren noch Zeiten...



Lurock schrieb:


> also, "Haben lvl-70er ein Leben?" : antwort: ja!
> 
> ich habe selbst mehrere 70er chars und führe ein ganz normales leben. bei meinem ersten charakter ein HM habe ich ca. 3 monate ( /played: 31 tage) gebraucht. ich bin währenddessen ganz normal meinen täglichen arbeiten und hobbys nach gegangen, auch bei meinem 2 char war das nicht anders, 4 wochen (/played 16 tage) und obwohl das im vergleich aussieht als wär ich die halbe zeit online gewesen, es war wie jeder andere tag in meinen leben auch, man geht am tag nicht von 3-24 durchgehend arbeiten (zumindest fällt mir auf die schnelle kein solcher beruf ein). ich widme nun mal all mein freizeit meiner band oder wow, ich führe ein vollkommen normales leben wie die meisten anderen auch. und ich bin wahrlich nicht der einzigste der eine mehrer 70er besitzt und dennoch lebt wie jeder andere normale mensch auch.
> 
> ...


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

ich denke das du da nichts mehr finden wirst da der threat in dem der steht mal gelöscht wurde


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

btw: weis einer wie die sängerin von "Die Happy" heißt?


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> btw: weis einer wie die sängerin von "Die Happy" heißt?


Rofl, wir hören nur gute Musik, sry...


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

jo, nur gute musik....so wie das

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UtUccqxxK44

oder gucken scrubs visd.. wie das hier:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bahArCVeNjE&feature=rec-fresh


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rofl, wir hören nur gute Musik, sry...


mir sind die nur grad "übern weg gelaufen" eig hör ich ja slipknot (also alles auf meinem mybuffed profil)


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

was amchst du im diese uhrzeit noch auf der straße? Oo


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mir sind die nur grad "übern weg gelaufen" eig hör ich ja slipknot (also alles auf meinem mybuffed profil)


AAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!! Ein Nu-Metaller! TÖÖÖÖTEEET IIIIHHN! *Horn blas* Möge Zamora's Axt ihn zerschmettern!


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

Oo was haben wir denn da?

Nu Metal is doch garnicht so schlecht *übergeb*

Lurok, darf man fragen, was du so hörst? ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> was amchst du im diese uhrzeit noch auf der straße? Oo


war zwar nicht wörtlich gemeint aber wayne XD


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

ja ne, weil wenn du auf der straße wärst, würdest du ja net das forum vollspammen xD


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!! Ein Nu-Metaller! TÖÖÖÖTEEET IIIIHHN! *Horn blas* Möge Zamora's Axt ihn zerschmettern!






Vanía schrieb:


> Oo was haben wir denn da?
> 
> Nu Metal is doch garnicht so schlecht *übergeb*
> 
> Lurok, darf man fragen, was du so hörst? ^^


Ihr schweineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ja ne, weil wenn du auf der straße wärst, würdest du ja net das forum vollspammen xD


ich spamme nicht ich konversiere^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ....
> Lurok, darf man fragen, was du so hörst? ^^


Ja, darf man. :>


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, darf man. :>


würdest du uns auch sagen was du hörst?


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> würdest du uns auch sagen was du hörst?


Im Moment Naglfar.


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

wenn jez n ja kommt, hol ich meine axt raus ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Im Moment Naglfar.


Nice will mehr

ok ich hab den typen singen gehört hör bloß damti auf der hört sich ja an als hätte er sich verschluckt -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Dann lieber
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm5NZnPcSrA


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Fw7YsZFksBQ

hier das is was für die, die auf stimme wert legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

aber der drummer von denen kann das nciht

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nwJ08UiNoi0&feature=related


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Fw7YsZFksBQ
> 
> hier das is was für die, die auf stimme wert legen
> 
> ...


Job For A Cowboy ist kuhl!


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Job For A Cowboy ist kuhl!


^^ hat was jo


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

in 33 Tage seh ich die live.... *rumhüpf*

nur hab ich jez iwie schon voll den verspannten ancken, is kacke und dann auch noch 3 tage wacken.. nach den ferien brauch ich erstmal pause... xD


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

aber was sagt ihr zu Disturbed

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=AcRM6T-KBaI


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> in 33 Tage seh ich die live.... *rumhüpf*
> 
> nur hab ich jez iwie schon voll den verspannten ancken, is kacke und dann auch noch 3 tage wacken.. nach den ferien brauch ich erstmal pause... xD


super ich wär froh wenn ich mir das dieses jahr antün könnte aber fucking arbeit *argh*


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aber was sagt ihr zu Disturbed
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=AcRM6T-KBaI


*furz* *aufkreisch*


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

lol Lurok hat gepupst!


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> *furz* *aufkreisch*


ich seh schon wir kommen nicht auf nen gemeinsamen nenner auser vll über apokalyptika oder nightwish oder epica


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> lol Lurok hat gepupst!


alter das stinkt vll XD


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

ich riechs schon... alter, lurok... man was hast du gegessen? bääääh *würg* *umkipp*

na toll.....


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ich riechs schon... alter, lurok... man was hast du gegessen? bääääh *würg* *umkipp*
> 
> na toll.....


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich seh schon wir kommen nicht auf nen gemeinsamen nenner auser vll über apokalyptika oder nightwish oder epica


Nein... nicht wirklich...
An Metal höre ich nur Black Metal, Industrial Black Metal, Pagan Metal, Brutal Death Metal, Tech Death Metal, Deathcore, etc.


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

was isn tech death metal? Oo


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> was isn tech death metal? Oo


Technical Death Metal


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein... nicht wirklich...
> An Metal höre ich nur Black Metal, Industrial Black Metal, Pagan Metal, Brutal Death Metal, Tech Death Metal, Deathcore, etc.


wasn brutal death metal?
und vor allem tech metal

ich muss dazu sagen das ich mit diesem unterscheiden der einzelenen musikrichtungen/kategorien aufgehört habe da es mir scheißegal ist wohin eine band gehört hauptsache es gefällt mir


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Technical Death Metal


Beispiel bitte


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)




----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Technical Death Metal


wäre ich niemals so drauf gekommen -.-


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

das geeeeht nicht das vid, link posten geht doch auch ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

were sorry this video is not longer available  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Necrophagist - Stabwound


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

hört sich geil an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 neeeed sachen von denen  !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lurok, ahst du da vllt was? ^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> hört sich geil an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jep, Alles... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

wenns net zu viel is..nüd plz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> wenns net zu viel is..nüd plz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sind nur 2 Alben.
Aber könnten wir das vllt heute Nachmittag oder heute Abend machen?


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

heute? aso, is ja schon 3 uhr.. Oo jo kla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eher anchmittag, abeds bin ich dazu nimmer im stande, da... naja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sind nur 2 Alben.
> Aber könnten wir das vllt heute Nachmittag oder heute Abend machen?


Giev auch bin grad süchtig geworden

hehe mit sowas fahr ich morgen in die arbeit hehehe muahahahah *wahnsinnig werd*


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Jut... Dann bin ich mal weg, Gute Nacht und so...


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

ok cu bis morgen ähh heute

edit: 1100ter post wooohoooo


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wahnsinnig bist du erst, wenn du so herum läufst:

http://69.90.174.247/photos/display_pic_wi...134364737,6.jpg


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ne glaub mir wahnsinngi bist du wenn du so redest, gehst, stehst, und lachst wie ICH

wenn du so aussiehst wie der aufm bild bist du einfach nur scheiße^^


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

<- is auch mal im bettchen, machs gut, bis die tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

Weicheier alle verlassen mcih 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja dann geh ich auch mal ok GN8 all


----------



## Nevad (28. Juni 2008)

Abend,
hab grade endlich mal wieder die Nachtelf-Irokesen-Werbung  gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (28. Juni 2008)

Laufen die Werbungen noch?oO


----------



## Nevad (28. Juni 2008)

Hab sie grade auf Kabel1 gesehen,habe mich auch gewundert..


----------



## Mr G33k (28. Juni 2008)

Ich bin da, los flamet mich!


----------



## Shalor (28. Juni 2008)

Du bestätigst es schon wieder.. du willst Aufmerksamkeit..


----------



## Nevad (28. Juni 2008)

Uhhh,dein Name!
Uhhh,Titel!
Uhhh,welchen sinnlosen Thread hast du gleich eröffnet?Den mit den Strafarbeiten usw.? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (28. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Du bestätigst es schon wieder.. du willst Aufmerksamkeit..



Nein, mir war nur langweilig und ich wollte einen Flamewar starten. Du willst anscheinend Aufmerksamkeit, in dem du - auf jämmerliche Weise - versuchst, mich zu flamen.


----------



## Shalor (28. Juni 2008)

Jop das war er ^^


----------



## Shalor (28. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Nein, mir war nur langweilig und ich wollte einen Flamewar starten. Du willst anscheinend Aufmerksamkeit, in dem du - auf jämmerliche Weise - versuchst, mich zu flamen.




Nee du danke, hab besseres zu tun als mich mit nem Kindergartenkind zu streiten.


----------



## Nevad (28. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:Shalor,war Kamehameha nicht der Mitgründer der Zeugen Jehovas(die Sekte mit den Zeitschriften an der Kreuzung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Taikunsun (28. Juni 2008)

möp


----------



## Shalor (28. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schon möglich das ein anderer Kamehameha das getan hat ^^ Ich rede von dem Typen der irgendwas mit der amerikanischen Geschichte zu tun hat.. hab vergessen was genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (28. Juni 2008)

Freezer getötet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (28. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Nee du danke, hab besseres zu tun als mich mit nem Kindergartenkind zu streiten.



Dieser Post widerspricht deinem Verhalten.


----------



## Nevad (28. Juni 2008)

> Der Klügere gibt nach ist nur eine Ausrede, um eine Diskussion zu beenden, wenn man merkt, dass man dem anderen unterlegen ist.


Mit der Sig müsstest du jetzt eigentlich sagen,dass du der klügere bist und nachgibst.


----------



## Shalor (28. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Freezer getötet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat wer gestern Gallileo Mistery mit dem Exorzismus Zeugs geschaut?


Edit: Ignorieren wir G33k einfach dann haut er schon noch irgendwann ab... Husch husch! Hinfort mit dir!


----------



## Nevad (28. Juni 2008)

Nee,finde Galileo Mistery nicht so berauschend,da bestätigen die eh immer das,was alle Menschen wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (28. Juni 2008)

Schaus eigentlich auch nich wirklich aber hab grad drauf gezappt.. mache mir jetzt die ganze Zeit Sorgen das der Teufel mich befallen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (28. Juni 2008)

dann denk mal nach


----------



## Zez (28. Juni 2008)

http://www.bundeskanzlerin.de/Content/DE/P...eo-podcast.html

Don't download Computer !!!!


----------



## Shalor (28. Juni 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> dann denk mal nach




Über was?


----------



## Taikunsun (28. Juni 2008)

lol zez dein bild


----------



## gamerfront (28. Juni 2008)

year 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir is langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (28. Juni 2008)

mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



überlege gerade ob ich BF zocken soll obwohl mein pc scheisse ist und es total laggt..


----------



## Geige (28. Juni 2008)

bf2 rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mofsens (28. Juni 2008)

aber nich mit lags  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamerfront (28. Juni 2008)

ich bin schon am überlegen ins bett zugehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (28. Juni 2008)

joa ^^

obwohl es bei mir so laggt rock ich alle weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Special OP's ftw


----------



## Geige (28. Juni 2008)

da treffen einen die gegner wenigstens ned^^


----------



## Auylio (28. Juni 2008)

Guten Abend und hallo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamerfront (28. Juni 2008)

mir is immernoch la


----------



## gamerfront (28. Juni 2008)

..la..ngweilig sorry der text war nich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (28. Juni 2008)

Naja bin weg mal schaun was in der Glotze läuft.. Gute Nacht allerseits


----------



## Auylio (28. Juni 2008)

Nachtschen, kommt zwar spät aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (28. Juni 2008)

Guten abend die herren dann setz ich mich auch mal in die runde der gelangweilten


----------



## Illuminatos (28. Juni 2008)

*Illuminatos kommt herein getrottet, setzt sich neben White-Frost und stellt ein paar Dutzend Energy-Drinks und Kekse auf den Tisch*
Nabend zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohjeohje... Nächste Woche mündliche Abschlussprüfungen...


----------



## White-Frost (28. Juni 2008)

oh da bringt wer was mit *energy drink nehm* darf doch
in was für fächern sind den die prüfungen


----------



## Mr G33k (28. Juni 2008)

Wenn es euch langweilig ist, ruft einfach nach Mr G33k, ich erscheine dann, aber nur vielleicht.


----------



## Illuminatos (28. Juni 2008)

Englisch, Mathe, WPK Business Englisch und *schauder* WPK Wälder...
letzteres, weil ich da ne 5 habe. Kann mir einfach nicht merken wo die Unterschiede zuwischen einem Spitzahorn und nem normalen ist, und sowas muss ich doch wissen um es später mal zu was zu bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (28. Juni 2008)

na dann lern schön und hf XD *holt n kasten bier* bedient euch


----------



## Illuminatos (28. Juni 2008)

Hab kein RL-Bier mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und keine Tanken in der Nähe *VL Bier nehmen*


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

*Bier nehm*
Danke Dir und Namd sehr geehrtes Kollegial.


----------



## White-Frost (28. Juni 2008)

kein rl bier mehr ohhh schande über dich ganz schlim


----------



## Zez (28. Juni 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=olhczmTbB4I

Für alle dennen langweilig ist =)


----------



## Illuminatos (28. Juni 2008)

@Zez, tolles Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (28. Juni 2008)

Nein. NEIN. *NEIN*

Das ist krank, nicht toll!

Ab mit dir in die Nervenheilanstalt!


----------



## Auylio (28. Juni 2008)

Ich finds auch toll, die ist ja damit richtig berühmt geworden..
Also Avenue oder wie die heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (28. Juni 2008)

Ich bin hier auch berühmt geworden! Wieso bewundert ihr mich nicht?


----------



## Illuminatos (28. Juni 2008)

Wat? Wer bist du denn?

*reicht Mr G33k ein Bier, verbeugt sich unterwürfig und geht rückwärts zu sienem Platzt zurück*


----------



## Auylio (28. Juni 2008)

Mr. G33k ist bei uns sehr hoch angesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer bei den letzten Abenden dabei war weiß was ich meine *g*


----------



## Auylio (29. Juni 2008)

Bin dann aber jetzt auch off, morgen (bzw heute) wird schön gefeiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*FINALÖ*

Gutes Nächtle


----------



## Zez (29. Juni 2008)

OMFG
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DpJyG7B6tAI

Es ist doch nur ein N64 und kein WAR Betakey oO


----------



## Lurock (29. Juni 2008)

Gn8 Auylio


----------



## mofsens (29. Juni 2008)

lol wie geil ^^ das nenn ich mal freude xD


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2008)

Hab hier auch was!
Wenn ihr gerne über andere Leute lacht, denen etwas saublödes passiert, schat euch das mal an. Ich bekomm dort täglich nen Lachflash, weil täglich neues kommt!

http://failblog.org/


----------



## Zez (29. Juni 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lp3eMTdwrtM&...feature=related

omfg xD
Wie tickt die den oO
Das ist nur was für Schwule oO
ich kann auch Servietten falten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2008)

Ich kann auch Servietten falten... dass sie ein Dreieck ergeben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal ernsthaft! Meine Fenster, Türen, Blumentöpfe,... hab ich alles dekoriert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2008)

So! Ich bin müde, mein name ist Vorhaut und ich ziehe mich zurück!

Nachti


----------



## Zez (29. Juni 2008)

<-- ist auch schon im Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mofsens (29. Juni 2008)

" da kann er sich genausogut...................nen toepfchen vaesline kaufen und sich annen straßenrand stellen..." 
LOL das is ja mal geil xD es gibt echt leute da denkt man die gibts garnich ;O) 
un am ende, wenn einem die argumente ausgehn, beleidigend un vulgaer werden, sehe hier taeglich beispiele zu im forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juni 2008)

werd mich dann auch mal hinlegen wünsche noch eine schöne nacht und einen guten schlaf


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2008)

*Illuminatos kommt herein, schaut sich um, macht die Lampen an, stellt Bier in den Kühlschrank, stellt die Snacks auf den Tisch, setzt sich hin und wartet...*

Guten Abend ihr Nachtvögel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. Juni 2008)

Guten Abääääänd!

*Snacks knabber*


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2008)

Hey, doch jemand da, der nicht vorm Fernseher oder auf der meile ist
Grüß dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Juni 2008)

It's me, Bitches! Hoi^^


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2008)

achja,der gute alte nachtschwärmer...
mald ich mich auch mal mit einem "verdammt,GER soll gewinnen >.<"


----------



## Alanium (29. Juni 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Hey, doch jemand da, der nicht vorm Fernseher oder auf der meile ist
> Grüß dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Leinwand ist auf dem Platz vor meinem Fenster, hab' aber heut' die Musik so laut, dass ich nichts definierbares höre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (29. Juni 2008)

Ala hört eh Death Metal, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. Juni 2008)

Na, mehr Power und Symphonic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2008)

Haha wie geil, Leinwand vorm Fenster, wie praktisch!


----------



## Korgor (29. Juni 2008)

Hmm, 0:1 für Spanien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffentlich packts Deutschland noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. Juni 2008)

Hoffentlich gewinnt Spanien, dann kann ich heute noch schlafen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (29. Juni 2008)

Nenene, die müssen verlieren.
dann ham sie wieder keinen Titel gewonnen. HRHR


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2008)

Eigentlich egal, ich würde mich auch für Spanien freuen, müssen wir uns zumindest nicht für schämen gegen sie verloren zu haben


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2008)

ich hoffe deutschland gewinnt,dann haben morgen echt alle(!) ne deutschlandfahne dabei xD sogar ich,als cape o.Ô


----------



## Korgor (29. Juni 2008)

Nein -.-
Spanien ist EM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, verdienter Sieg.

HAHA, 44 Jahre für n Titel.


----------



## Alanium (29. Juni 2008)

Juhuuuuuuuu!!!!!!! *freu* Ich kann schlafen! *jubel*

Verzeiht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Juni 2008)

Ach, diese dummen ********** **************, diese ********** **********, DIESE....


----------



## Bankchar (29. Juni 2008)

Ein klar verdienter Sieg für Spanien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2008)

es ist aus,wir haben verloren... (bzw ihr,bin ja pole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
aber denke,deutschland muss sich nicht schämen für ne niederlage gegen sone manschaft


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. Juni 2008)

dazu sage ich nur zum schiri  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zum ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 =(


----------



## Mr G33k (29. Juni 2008)

Ich sag nur: Flaggen auf Halbmast!


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2008)

Deutschland ist so dämlich bei Spielen wenn es mal um die Wurst geht, da ist bei denen die Hose bis zum Anschlag voll zugeschissen...


----------



## Incontemtio (29. Juni 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Ein klar verdienter Sieg für Spanien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Verdient ja, hätte aber gern gewusst was passiert wäre, wenn Spanien mit nur zehn Leuten hätte spielen müssen.


----------



## Korgor (29. Juni 2008)

Sche.. Schiri,
die Headnut war echt der Hammer -.-

*flenn* *flenn*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich hoffe deutschland gewinnt,dann haben morgen echt alle(!) ne deutschlandfahne dabei xD sogar ich,als cape o.Ô


ich nehm um die zeit der deutschland spiele immer ne antifa fahne mit XD
die wird dann aber nur zum gegebenen anlass gezückt^^


----------



## Lurock (29. Juni 2008)

Scheiße!


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2008)

braver lurock! jetz nur noch abwischen (lassen) und dann runterspülen


----------



## Mini Vaati (29. Juni 2008)

naja,haben die spanier halt gewonnen,es ist nur ein spiel(oder hab ich da was verpasst?)


----------



## Lurock (29. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> braver lurock! jetz nur noch abwischen (lassen) und dann runterspülen


Kann nicht, hab schon gerufen, aber es kommt niemand um abzuwischen... =(


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2008)

omg so flach und ich musste lachen^^

so gute Nacht Leutz, will mal noch ein bisschen mit meiner angebeteten chatten. So geil hab mit ihr noch nicht ein Wort gewechselt, sie könnte ne tiefere Stimme haben als ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2008)

Schade ist off gegangen.
Naja will mal dann in die Federn
 Nachti


----------



## Lurock (29. Juni 2008)

Junge, Junge.... Was ein Likör... Meine Augen brennen wie Feuer... oO


----------



## Mini Vaati (29. Juni 2008)

ok,ich bin dann mal weg,gute nacht


----------



## Zez (30. Juni 2008)

*Wo kann ich meinen Post löschen?*


----------



## Lurock (30. Juni 2008)

Gar net, bloß editieren du kannst, junger Yedi!


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

*reinkomm* *Bier hinstell* *Bier nehm, aufmach, und groooßen Schluck nehm* *auf Couch setz und auf die anderen wart*


----------



## Lurock (30. Juni 2008)

*langsam hinter der Couch auf die Beine kommt*
Auf mich brauchst du nicht zu warten, ich war nie weg...


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> *langsam hinter der Couch auf die Beine kommt*
> Auf mich brauchst du nicht zu warten, ich war nie weg...


ah ich dachte schon das sich da was bewegt hinter der couch


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

omg ... run as fast as u can 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. Juni 2008)

Wie war Euer Tag, my Lord?


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> omg ... run as fast as u can
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Minas kannste mir bitte die Sigi verändern *lieb guck*

auf Black Legendary Anime ... mit meinem bild^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie war Euer Tag, my Lord?


Beschissen Hofnarr

Ich wünsche sofort belustigt zu werden ansonst werden Köpfe rollen!


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

wünsche hast du .. pff

wenn ich zeit und lust hab vlt .. = in früstens einer woche ^^ musste heut schon 15seitige doku machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genug arbeit für 5 tage .. und das nid in der freizeit -.- fufu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ich wünsche sofort belustigt zu werden ansonst werden Köpfe rollen!


Juhuuu, dann lasst sie rollen, my Lady!


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Minas kannste mir bitte die Sigi verändern *lieb guck*
> 
> auf Black Legendary Anime ... mit meinem bild^^



btw was soll dann der text? der ist für anime community <-- gruppe .. und die heist nunmal nid bla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Juhuuu, dann lasst sie rollen, my Lady!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo du mal wieder hindenkst... tzzz....


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wo du mal wieder hindenkst... tzzz....


also MInas ehrlich das geht wirklich nicht^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Lurock, MInas wie war eigendlich euer tag so?


----------



## Lurock (30. Juni 2008)

Mein Tag war angenehm eintönig. :>


----------



## Mondryx (30. Juni 2008)

sprich du hast den ganzen tag vorm rechner rumgehangen wie?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mein Tag war angenehm eintönig. :>


es geht doch nichts über beständigtkeit und eintönigkeit


----------



## Lurock (30. Juni 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> sprich du hast den ganzen tag vorm rechner rumgehangen wie?^^


Nein, ich bin eben zum Kühlschrank gegangen um ein paar Six-Packs RedBull zu holen!
Ansonsten... joa...


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin eben zum Kühlschrank gegangen um ein paar Six-Packs RedBull zu holen!
> Ansonsten... joa...


wow also dein leben möcht ich haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wow also dein leben möcht ich haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast ja keine Ahnung... =/


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du hast ja keine Ahnung... =/


das is doch auch mal schön wenn man keine ahnung hat, dann muss man sich mit vielen dingen nicht auseinandersetzten und hat seine ruhe^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Lurock, MInas wie war eigendlich euer tag so?



beschissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 langweiliger tag und die schönste die mir aufm weg zum kurs immer begegnet war nid da .. = noch blöder 
dann ist mein geld fast leer gewesen <-- hat mich angekakt naja nun sind wieder 70euro im sack (nid den den ihr meint) 

frage beantwortet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin eben zum Kühlschrank gegangen um ein paar Six-Packs RedBull zu holen!
> Ansonsten... joa...



wenn ich nur welche drin hätte ..-.- och man bin ich schlecht hab nidma sixpack .. weder bier noch redbull 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles weg


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> beschissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hast du die schöne wenigstens mal angesprochen?


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das is doch auch mal schön wenn man keine ahnung hat, dann muss man sich mit vielen dingen nicht auseinandersetzten und hat seine ruhe^^



u got mail nur so BtW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin ich nun alein hier? *cry*


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> u got mail nur so BtW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


habsch schon gelesen und nein ich bin auch noch hier und meine frage ist damit nicht beantworet^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hast du die schöne wenigstens mal angesprochen?



ja ne ich geh ja mit der mitagessen ^^ die ist auch im kurs naja hat leider nen freund .. 
ne im kurs ess ich mit den kolegen von schule (die arbeiten da) und sie arbeitet halt uach da .. sind immer so 10 leute + 1 outsider .. (der auch da arbeitet .. leider)

najo egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine traumfrau hab ich eh noch nid gesehen .. aber die ist auch realtiv unwarscheindlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> habsch schon gelesen und nein ich bin auch noch hier und meine frage ist damit nicht beantworet^^



hab abgesendet und dann deinen post gelesen und antwort geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ nur keine hektik


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja ne ich geh ja mit der mitagessen ^^ die ist auch im kurs naja hat leider nen freund ..
> ne im kurs ess ich mit den kolegen von schule (die arbeiten da) und sie arbeitet halt uach da .. sind immer so 10 leute + 1 outsider .. (der auch da arbeitet .. leider)
> 
> najo egal
> ...


Rofl
lass mich raten 

Blond groß reich dicke dinger und willig

ODER

mit den Masen (41/80/10)

41 grad fieber
80 jahre
10 mio aufm konto


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

und das mit der traumfrau geht mir auch so, dir laufen im laufe des tages lauter frauen über den weg und iwie sehen die vll alle nicht schlecht aus aber es gibt halt nur eine auf der ganzen welt bei ders dir die latschen auszieht wenn du sie sehen WÜRDEST


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Rofl
> lass mich raten
> 
> Blond groß reich dicke dinger und willig
> ...



eher 0/18/100

0 grad fieber + 18 jahre + 100mio 

aber blond muss sie ned umbedingt sein .. finde z.b. alissa milano auch ziemlich sexy (besonders mit kurzen haaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fauch) naja im vergleich zu gina lisa etc schauts bei ihr gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und das mit der traumfrau geht mir auch so, dir laufen im laufe des tages lauter frauen über den weg und iwie sehen die vll alle nicht schlecht aus aber es gibt halt nur eine auf der ganzen welt bei ders dir die latschen auszieht wenn du sie sehen WÜRDEST



genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


50% die du lieber nie sehen würdest .. (ist aber bei beiden seiten so ..)
29% die ganz ok sind
20% bei denen du gerne mal vorbei/drüber gehst
0.999999% die du wirklich WTF omg geil findest
0.000001% die absolut deine traumfrau ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> eher 0/18/100
> 
> 0 grad fieber + 18 jahre + 100mio
> 
> ...


das seh ich ähnlich also meine traumfrau (naja so vom aussehn her jetzt) wäre so cathrin bell (das gesicht wenns geht), Christina Aguilera (den bauch+oberkörper), Anna Kournikova (diese beine *lechtz*)


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

uff wenn ich die beschreiben muss .. hmm nami mit ner bisle besseren frisur *g* (die hentai version) .. 

aber animes gibts ja leider nid ..
also die alten fotos von alyissa find ich einfach geil die hätt ich gern gehabt (nobody is perfect)
aber darum heisst sowas ja auch TRAUM frau .. und nicht putz frau XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aber darum heisst sowas ja auch TRAUM frau .. und nicht putz frau XD
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


netter spruch^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

ich hätte ja noch GAAAAAAANZ andere bilder von alysa milano aber das würde selbst noxiel nicht dulden^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

danke ^^ ahja und die hier wär natürlich auch geil

aber mit hohen ansprüchen bleibt man aleine .. und ich bin ja auch kein topmodel also immer denken.. würdet ihr ihn nehmen wenn ihr so ausschaut
und seinen wa ehrlich .. innere werte kommen erst nach dem äusseren .. (hab noch nie einen schönen mann/frau jemanden dickes oder so direkt ansprechen sehen mit HEY du hast coole innere werte *g*)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hätte ja noch GAAAAAAANZ andere bilder von alysa milano aber das würde selbst noxiel nicht dulden^^



d://daten/stars/alyssa milano/ ... ok ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

ne nicht die tussi bitte der ihr bauch sieht inzwischen aus wie ein acker frisch nach dem umpflügen


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

och find das bild ganz cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sagte ja nid sie gefällt dir .. sondern mir


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> och find das bild ganz cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


is gut sry


----------



## Lurock (30. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mit den Masen (41/80/10)
> 41 grad fieber
> 80 jahre
> 10 mio aufm konto


Haha, sehr nice...!


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Haha, sehr nice...!


Lurock sag bloß den kanntest du noch nicht???


----------



## Lurock (30. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Lurock sag bloß den kanntest du noch nicht???


Den kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

nup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und du warst mein vorbild .. schlimm


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Den kannte ich noch nicht.


das schockiert mich irgendwie

btw: wie heißen die 2 aus deiner sigi ich muss die die ganze zeit anstarren


----------



## Lurock (30. Juni 2008)

> irgendwann arangierst du dich und alle schweigen alles tot


LoD, need Erklärung!


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

die linke weis ich nimmer von wo die ist^^ <-- son soner seite halt wos sexy bikini girls gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die rechte is ein porno star mom wie hies die schon wieder 

bree olson .. genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

ahh hab se gefunden[attachment=3542:breeolson.jpg]


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> LoD, need Erklärung!


das klären wir morgen um die selbe uhr zeit aber ich muss jetzt pennen sry bis morgen bzw morgen mittag dann geh ich mal von der arbeit aus rein


----------



## Lurock (30. Juni 2008)

Okay, bye, my Lord.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ahh hab se gefunden[attachment=3542:breeolson.jpg]



sagte ja ist porno star .. und das geht mir kleidern schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> LoD, need Erklärung!



kapier den satz auch nid wirklich btw macht er keinen sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

ok wenn du dich mit jemanden arangierst dann stellst du dich in gewisser weise auf eine gleihe ebene mit ihm aus einem vorher ungleichen verhältniss (alle schirmen sich gegenseitig ab und bieten somit keine angriffsfläche mehr). Wenn dann alle soweit sind kannst du keinen mehr angreifen ohne nicht selbst sofort im kreuzfeuer zu stehn und dann entsteht schweigen

ok is schwierig aber das muss man auch einfahc erlebt haben damit man es versteht


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

und das meinstest du mir dem satz? ..
ich hätte da nen anderen satz gewählt aber naja ok so passts besser in den text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und das meinstest du mir dem satz? ..
> ich hätte da nen anderen satz gewählt aber naja ok so passts besser in den text
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was hättest du gesagt?


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

alle haben scheisse am stecken und somit kann man keinen belasten, deshalb schweigen alle um nicht selber dran zu kommen

so würd ich es in etwa schreiben damit ich es einfach und ohne gehirn lesen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> alle haben scheisse am stecken und somit kann man keinen belasten, deshalb schweigen alle um nicht selber dran zu kommen
> 
> so würd ich es in etwa schreiben damit ich es einfach und ohne gehirn lesen kann
> 
> ...


meins war kürzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

kürzer aber nicht ohne zu überlegen zu lesen ^^

egal bin ma off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cucu

btw tolles neues bild in der sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. Juni 2008)

Sry, aber....

Synonyme für arrangieren:

    * arrangieren, einfädeln, in die Wege leiten, organisieren
    * anordnen, zurechtstellen, zusammenstellen
    * aufreihen, gliedern, ordnen, serialisieren, strukturieren


----------



## Noxiel (30. Juni 2008)

Endlich, wurde ja mal Zeit, das sich auf der Seite was tut.
http://www.battlefield-heroes.com/videos/r...se-announcement


Heinrich van Schnitzel...._niarhahrhahr_


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

ist das game nid gratis?
oh auf uhr kuk und daran denken wann ich morgen auf muss .. cya ich les morgen die antwort^^

edit meint: jap genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf das freu ich mich auch ^^ worms grafik + battlefield muss ja fast gut sien


----------



## Wagga (30. Juni 2008)

Nerak schrieb:


> N24 rockt alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Euch recht gebe*
N24-Doku-Club, ich melde mich schonmals an.
Ich gucke immer wenn´s möglich ist N24 über Livestream.
Einfach geile informative Dokus.
Auch Konzucker´s Kosmos, oder N24-History, hochspannend.
N24 ist Top.


----------



## QcK (1. Juli 2008)

Nur dank N24 wissen wir jetzt ALLES über Panzer, Schiffe, Kampfflieger und Co 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sagen alle:

DANKE N24


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Endlich, wurde ja mal Zeit, das sich auf der Seite was tut.
> http://www.battlefield-heroes.com/videos/r...se-announcement
> 
> 
> Heinrich van Schnitzel...._niarhahrhahr_


GIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEV NEEEEEEEEEEEEEED will haben sofort 
wir sollten nen buffed Clan gründen
NAme: Buffed Army^^

edit: sry konnte mich nicht zurückhalten


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

so dann bin ich wieder mal erster

*Kasten Bier hinstell sich ne Flasche nehm und n Schluck nehm*


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

*auch ne flasche nimmt*

könnte kälter sein..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> *auch ne flasche nimmt*
> 
> könnte kälter sein.....
> 
> ...


kommt frisch ausm supermarkt aber auto war leider in der sonne, beim nächsten mal fahr ihc mim kühlwagen


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

verdammt nochmal lurock pennt schon wieder hinter der couch der schaffts ech nie ins bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

das will ich auch für dich hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab jez 9 stunden gearbeitet, komm nach hasue und du gibst mir warmes bier... nene so geht das net!^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> das will ich auch für dich hoffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


pff kaufs doch selber kriegst halt dann keins mehr von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

argh buffed spinnt schon wieder


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

Kein Freibier mehr? ich erzähl dir auch nen witz, versprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Kein Freibier mehr? ich erzähl dir auch nen witz, versprochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok gewonnen^^


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

Wie bringt man nen Deutschen zum Bellen?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Wie bringt man nen Deutschen zum Bellen?


da drüben gibts freibier

WOWOWOWOWO!!

edit: den kannte Otto schon vor jahren also bitte ein neuerer


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

*langsam aufsteh*
Uff... schon 9?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> *langsam aufsteh*
> Uff... schon 9?


verdammt mann dich kriegt man ums verrecken nicht wach


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

hmm... was neues? der is aber so lang-.-

hab ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Sohn hat Jugendweihe, bevor er 
losgeht, sagt er zu seinem Vater: 
Vaddern, heut möcht ich mich mal richtig 
betrinken, okay? Sagt der Vater : 
Okay, mein Junge, aber übertreibs nicht ! 

Am nächsten Tag wacht der Sohn auf, 
überdeckt mit blauen und grünen Flecken und fragt 
seinen Vater: Sag mal Vaddern, hast du 
mich gestern noch verprügelt? 
.........Sagt der Vater: Hör mir mal zu, 
mein Sohn. Wenn du morgens um halb 
vier sturzbetrunken nach Hause kommst, 
dann ist das okay. Wenn du sturmklingelst, 
dann ist das okay. Wenn du dann ins 
Schlafzimmer stürmst und mich als Zuhälter 
beschimpfst, dann ist das auch 
okay.Wenn du dann deine Mutter anbrüllst:"ALTE, 
DU BIST ALS NÄCHSTES DRAN!", dann ist 
das vielleicht auch noch okay. Aber es ist nicht mehr okay, wenn du 
ins Wohnzimmer gehst, auf den 
Teppich kackst, da Salzstangen reinsteckst 
und mir sagst:" ALTER, DER IGEL WOHNT 
JETZT HIER!"


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> verdammt mann dich kriegt man ums verrecken nicht wach


der pennt bestimmt in nem sarg, deswegen isser ja auch "krank" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        
















ps: neee tut der bestimmt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> hmm... was neues? der is aber so lang-.-
> 
> hab ihn
> 
> ...


ok denn kannte ich leider auch schon (kein scheiß den kannte ich wirklich schon) aber ich bin gnädig und lass das mal gelten


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

huuuuhuuu freibiiiiier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> huuuuhuuu freibiiiiier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok ich hab noch jägermeister im handschufach denn kannste dir holen *die autoschlüssel zuwerf* aber sperr ja wieder zu^^


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

geil, danke.... dann schlaf ich gleich gut, wien n baby... oder ala, die is ja auch noch sooo klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> geil, danke.... dann schlaf ich gleich gut, wien n baby... oder ala, die is ja auch noch sooo klein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rofl du darfst gott danken wenn sie das nie liest sonst bist du tot ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> rofl du darfst gott danken wenn sie das nie liest sonst bist du tot ^^


glaub ich zwar nich aber ich geh mal petzen^^


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

neee die hat mich grade schon damit ausfgezogen, das ich aussehe wie bill kaulitz, ich hab was gut bei der kleinen...hoff ich, sonst reißt sie mir nicht nur die eier ab, sondern auch den kopf... Oo

ich verstecke mich mal schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

Ich bin ja auch so klein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin vielleicht 3 Jahre jünger, aber ich bin fast so groß wie Vanía, nicht wahr mein Lieber? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> neee die hat mich grade schon damit ausfgezogen, das ich aussehe wie bill kaulitz, ich hab was gut bei der kleinen...hoff ich, sonst reißt sie mir nicht nur die eier ab, sondern auch den kopf... Oo
> 
> ich verstecke mich mal schnell
> 
> ...


wo hat die das gemacht das will ich lesen ich brauch heut noch was zu lachen


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

hey, warte du bist 4... ne warte... 2? na, doch ca 3 jahre jünger... mist!

aber komm du mal her du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich scheiß dich ins nächste wässerchen, da is die größe egal und es kommt auf die schwimm eknntnisse an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

Aaah, Pussyalarm!
Namd allerseits!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

oh geil bill kaulitz gegen schlumpfine das muss ich mir ansehn *popcorn raushol und mich neben lurock auf die couch setz*


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

ich glaube, da wurden grade 2 neue bezeichnungen für uns gefunden, liebste ala... also mit bill komm ich soweit kla, aber du und schlumpfine? Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

also 3 .... 2 .... 1 .... FIGHT!


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

ne, ich geh erstmal duschen, hab aufn armen und im nacken nen fiesen sonnenbrand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber gleich gehts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

Aber es passt vom Prinzip her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das einzige Mädchen unter lauter Jungens. xD



> ich scheiß dich ins nächste wässerchen



Ihe!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

In the blue corner is Schlumpfineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ääääääänd in the red Corner Mister-oberemo-bill-kaulitz-Vania


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

Gugu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

Los Ala, auf in dem Schlamm! Mach ihn kalt!


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Los Ala, auf in dem Schlamm! Mach ihn kalt!




Was treibt ihr hier für Spielchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

Er ist doch gar nicht da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

der feigling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Er ist doch gar nicht da!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach, notfalls darfst du auch mich umlegen! ;o)


----------



## Nevad (1. Juli 2008)

möp möp abend


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach, notfalls darfst du auch mich umlegen! ;o)


Lurock das war die schlechteste anmache die ich je gesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach, notfalls darfst du auch mich umlegen! ;o)


*Messer raushol*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Lurock das war die schlechteste anmache die ich je gesehen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war keine Anmache... Das war ein Angebot!


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Messer raushol*
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hab das Gefühl er hat das anders gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das war keine Anmache... Das war ein Angebot!


ROFL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: @ Lurock: ohoh das wars jetzt für dich


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Messer raushol*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uuuhhjaa.... *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Wo ist bill kaulitz?


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

Hier!
ich hab ala doch schon durchgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr habs nur kein bisschen gemerkt *schichtkäse und erdbeeren holt*


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Da iser ja wieder also ...

In the blue corner is Schlumpfineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ääääääänd in the red Corner Mister-oberemo-bill-kaulitz-Vania


also 3 .... 2 .... 1 .... FIGHT!


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

was heißt hier EMO?!?!?!?!


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

> ich hab ala doch schon durchgenommen


Du hast mich durchgenommen? Mich gibbet als Schulfach? Wooow!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich hab das Gefühl er hat das anders gemeint


Ach nee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> was heißt hier EMO?!?!?!?!


mit iwas muss ich dich schließlich ärgern


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

pass op, gleich mach ich net ala, sondern dich kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ach nee!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klingt komisch - is aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> pass op, gleich mach ich net ala, sondern dich kalt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lurock HILFÄÄÄ


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

Du willst *mich* kaltmachen? *auf Boden kringel*


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

jau, aufm boden aknnste gerne bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrrrrrr


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Du willst *mich* kaltmachen? *auf Boden kringel*


ich dachte mich?


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

*Vanía ein Bein stellt*


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

ha! mit meinen neuen schuhe werd ich bestimmt net fallen!


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

Mir is so laim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

Das glaubst auch nur du! *an Bill-Kaulitz-Frisur pack und umwerf*

So! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (1. Juli 2008)

Nabend Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

*schüssel rüber reicht*
hier, is schichtkäse mit erdbeeren... selbst gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und schön kalt und lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das glaubst auch nur du! *an Bill-Kaulitz-Frisur pack und umwerf*
> 
> So!
> 
> ...




hrrrrr so und nu bist du ober 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 auch gut, so lass ichs mir gerne gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw die frisur is mim duschen weg gegangen schlumpfinchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

Aber die Haare sind trotzdem lang genug! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

ney emokaulitz wo is eig mein autoschlüssel du wolltest nur jägermeister holen gehn?


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

*test*

naja sie reißen schnell aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu viel chemie und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

*auto anmacht*

Sry, Lod, aber Ala hat mich geärgert.. ich fahr mal ebn schnell da vorbei...brb

*aufs gas drückt und weg ist*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Scheißkerl bleib hier

*hinterherrenn*

oder nimm mich wenigstens mit damit ich dir wärend der fahrt eine reinhaun kann

*keuch*


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

*auf Motorhaube springt*


----------



## chopi (1. Juli 2008)

moinsen kinder...zocke gerade day of the tentacle...lieder spät als nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

*bremst*
*rückwärtsgang*
*LoD umfährt*


muahahaha! jez renn du sau! 
run bitch, run! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

da bin ich platt ^^


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

*krampfahft festklammert*

Mich wirst du so schnell nicht los!


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

ich kann auch nommal drüber fahrn, was meinste?

*ala reinwinkt*

du darfst lenken^^


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

Tzzz, ihr mit euren perversen Spielen...


----------



## chopi (1. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> moinsen kinder...zocke gerade day of the tentacle...lieder spät als nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nochmal aufmerksam mach \o.O/


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

*von den Toten aufersteh* muahahaha jetzt bin ich der Herr der Toten (mist jetzt kann ich nicht mehr LordofDemons heißten sonder LordofDead argH)


----------



## Auylio (1. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> moinsen kinder...zocke gerade day of the tentacle...lieder spät als nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Moinsen, ich wollts auch mal zocken.. komme aber nie dazu^^


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

Tja....LoD bleibt aber, wenigstens etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ich kann auch nommal drüber fahrn, was meinste?
> 
> *ala reinwinkt*
> 
> du darfst lenken^^



Auja! *über LoD fährt*


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Tja....LoD bleibt aber, wenigstens etwas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich habs einfach drauf^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Auja! *über LoD fährt*


muhaha ihr könnt mich nicht mehr töten 
*in ala reinbeiß und vania den kopf abreiß*
jetzt gehört ihr meiner armee der toten an


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

LoD, du hast es NICHT drauf, jez hat selbst ala dich platt gefahrn... ^^


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> nochmal aufmerksam mach \o.O/



Habs auch schon versucht, klappt leider nich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Ruhe Ihr ihr ihr Unbeteiligten


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Auja! *über LoD fährt*


ich hab n schaltknüppel... willste den mal streicheln?


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

Au Ja! ich wollt schon immer tot sein *ala zuzwinkert*

na du süße sexy tote lady? jez bin ich n kopf kleiner als du xD


----------



## Auylio (1. Juli 2008)

Das könnte hier zum LoD, Vanía und Alanium Thread werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Habs auch schon versucht, klappt leider nich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die sind zu sehr in ihren überwältigenden, heroisch-epischen Fantasie-Vergewaltigungen von jungen Mädchen vertieft...


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

vergewaltigung? Oo
junge mädchen? ala is ne lady... oder sowas ähnliches xD


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab n schaltknüppel... willste den mal streicheln?


ROFL du pöser pöser Junge



Vanía schrieb:


> Au Ja! ich wollt schon immer tot sein *ala zuzwinkert*
> 
> na du süße sexy tote lady? jez bin ich n kopf kleiner als du xD


haha du zwerg und das is meine Fürstin der Toten



Auylio schrieb:


> Das könnte hier zum LoD, Vanía und Alanium Thread werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das iser schon


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> muhaha ihr könnt mich nicht mehr töten
> *in ala reinbeiß und vania den kopf abreiß*
> jetzt gehört ihr meiner armee der toten an


Aua! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zurückbeißt*

Muhahaha, jetzt bin ich einen Kopf größer als Vanía! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Juchhu, ich bin die Fürstin der Toten! *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (1. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das iser schon



Gz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das iser schon


Never, das ist mein Thread... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

LoD du arsch! ich schieb dir gleich die bierflasche quer in den arsch,mal sehn wre dann lacht! ^^


----------



## Auylio (1. Juli 2008)

*GZ von loD wegnehm und Lurock geb*


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

auch ein herr der toten muss iwann mal ruhen ich wünsche meiner dienerschaft und dem hofnarren Lurock eine angenehme nacht

Grmpf muss noch für reli lernen morgen ne Ex über Zeugen Jehovas, Esotherik und Okkultismus was fürn scheiß und sowas iner Berufsschule ich will Industriekaufmann werden und kein Pfarrer 

also GN8  @ all

und keine vergewaltigung oder mord und totschalg sonst gibts von mir böse aufs fressbrett


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Never, das ist mein Thread...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


KÖPFT IHN!!!!!


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

Nacht LoD! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

*bierflasche wegstellt* na gut, ich wills nommal bei ner verwarnung beruhen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dafür bin ich ala's affaire, das is besser als alles andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> *GZ von loD wegnehm und Lurock geb*


und ihn auch gleich...


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

btw, gn8i lod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> *bierflasche wegstellt* na gut, ich wills nommal bei ner verwarnung beruhen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn das jemals die eltern von ala lesen dann darf sie nieee wieder ins inet


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

will ich doch hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (1. Juli 2008)

Viel Spaß dann im Bett und einen seelenruhigen Schlaf 

Es war einmal eine kleine Ente, die lebte irgendwo im Niemandsland. Am Tage spielte sie fröhlich und glücklich mit den Tieren des Waldes. Wenn es abends dunkel wurde und die anderen Tiere nach Hause gingen, wollten der kleinen Ente die Augen nicht zufallen. Sie konnte einfach nicht einschlafen. Sie versuchte mal auf der linken Seite, mal auf der rechten Seite, mal auf dem Bauch und schließlich auf dem Rücken zu schlafen .Aber nichts funktionierte. Die kleine Ente konnte obwohl sie müde war einfach nicht einschlafen.

Nun stand sie auf und watschelte in den dunklen Wald hinein. Vielleicht fand sie jemanden, der ihr helfen würde.

Bums! Da hatte sie nicht aufgepasst und war gegen einen Baum geprallt. "Autsch!" rief der Baum. "Wer weckt mich mitten in der Nacht?" Du Baum rief die Ente "Ich kann nicht einschlafen. Was soll ich nur machen?" "Oh, da kann ich Dir bestimmt helfen", sagte der Baum. Er schüttelte sich ein bisschen, und sofort fiel Laub herunter. "Darauf kannst Du bestimmt schlafen", sagt der Baum und fiel selbst in einen tiefen Schlaf. Die kleine Ente kuschelte sich auf dem Laubhaufen zusammen. Sobald sie sich aber bewegte, raschelte das Laub und die kleine Ente konnte wieder nicht einschlafen.
Da watschelte sie weiter und weiter und kam zu einem Bau eines Dachses. "Du, Dachs,!" rief die kleine Ente. Ich kann nicht einschlafen, gib mir bitte einen Rat. Natürlich sagte der Dachs und kam aus seiner Höhle heraus. "Probiere es mal hier drinnen. Ich will sowieso fort", und war auch schon verschwunden. Das Entchen watschelte kopfüber hinein. Aber am Ende angekommen schauten hinten noch die Füße heraus. Und diese wurden bald eiskalt .Also versuchte es die kleine Ente andersherum .Jetzt schaute der Kopf noch aus dem Bau und die kleine Ente konnte wieder nicht einschlafen .Sie beschloss weiterzuwandern. Als nächstes traf sie ein Waldkäuzchen. .Dieser saß hoch oben auf einem Ast und schaute die kleine Ente mit großen Augen an. ."Du Waldkauz", sagte die kleine Ente "Ich kann nicht einschlafen". Weißt Du , was ich tun kann?" "Ja," sagte der Waldkauz. "Schlaf doch in meiner Baumhöhle. Da liegst Du warm und sicher". "Danke" sagte die kleine Ente und kletterte in das Nest." Leider aber rief der Waldkauz laut durch den Wald "I, I, I," . Die Ente konnte wieder nicht einschlafen. Da machte sie sich wieder auf den Weg. Sie war traurig und traf niemanden mehr, den sie um Rat fragen konnte. Nur hoch oben am Himmel leuchteten die Sterne und hell und rund der Mond. "Lieber Mond", rief die kleine Ente. "Ich kann nicht einschlafen. Nicht unter dem Baum, nicht im Dachsbau und nicht im Vogelnest, ich bin ganz traurig, was soll ich nur tun?"

Da lächelte der Mond und sagte leise :"Watschele nur weiter kleine Ente, solange bis der Wald endet. Komm ich leuchte Dir den Weg. Dann wirst Du sehen wo Du schlafen kannst." Der Mond hatte recht. Plötzlich war der Wald zu Ende, und auf einmal standen viele Häuser da. Alle hatten dunkle Fenster und sahen so aus, als schliefen sie tief und fest. Alle - bis auf eines. Da leuchtete warm und einladend ein helles Licht auf die Straße.

Die kleine Ente ging neugierig darauf zu und schaute hinein. In dem kleinen Haus hinter dem erleuchteten Fenster saß ein kleines Mädchen und weinte. "Du Kind", fragte die kleine Ente, "kannst du vielleicht auch nicht einschlafen?" "Nein ,"sagte das kleine Mädchen," überhaupt nicht." "Oh", sagte die kleine Ente. Dann komme ich zu Dir." Froh kuschelte sich die kleine Ente zu dem Menschenkind, und das kleine Mädchen kuschelte sich zufrieden an die kleine Ente.

Als ein wenig später der Mond in das Fenster hineinlugte, waren beide tief und fest eingeschlafen .Da lächelte der Mond und sagte leise:" Gute Nacht kleine Ente, gute Nacht, Menschenkind. Schlaft gut und träumt etwas Schönes, Ihr beiden."


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

Das lesen die nie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenn das mein Freund liest! o_O XD


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> KÖPFT IHN!!!!!


"Du kannst mich nicht töten, weißt du warum? Weil ich mein
Leben schon vor viele Jahren verloren haben, als ich noch
jung war..." - Beowulf


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

du bist aber net beowulf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> du bist aber net beowulf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


deine muddah is net beowulf


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> du bist aber net beowulf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin dein Schlächter, ich bin Luuuuuuwuulf!! WAAHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Auylio (1. Juli 2008)

Hiiiilfe Luuuuuuwuulf !!
Schläfert ihn mit meiner GN8geschichte ein !


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

Oha, die Mudda-Sprüche kommen! *Popcorn nehm und in sichere Entfernung verkrümel*


----------



## Auylio (1. Juli 2008)

Ich bin dann auch mal off, tschüss und gute Nacht Leute und Leutinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

ich verpiss mich,lurok geht enrage.... oO

Gn8i ihr alle, noch n schönen abend, bis morgen oder sooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und lasst der kleinen ihre unschuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juli 2008)

wills sich denn keiner battlen?^^ bin zwar net der beste bei den deine muddah sprüchen hab aber grad bock drauf^^


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

dich mag keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

Doch, ich mag ihn! Aber ich will jetzt Deathnote guggn...


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

da kann ich dich von abhalten!
ich spam dich über icq so zu, du wirst sterben und es wird tage dauern, bisses geladen is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> dich mag keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Alanium schrieb:


> Doch, ich mag ihn! Aber ich will jetzt Deathnote guggn...


HAHA!!!!
danke ich dich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

"Wiiiieeee eiiiiineee Vaaatermorgaaanaaaa, so naaaah und dooooch sooo feeern!..." - *sing*


----------



## chopi (1. Juli 2008)

so,hab den crap ausgemacht,die leute dies damals gezockt haben,mögen es mögen,aber ich finds nicht so toll wie ich es mir vorgestellt hab... naja ich zocks morgen vllt weiter,we will see


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

HI MOIN

edit meint .. und cucu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (1. Juli 2008)

Elton vs Simon ist vorbei, da schau ich doch mal hier rein =)


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Elton vs Simon ist vorbei, da schau ich doch mal hier rein =)


Das es echt Leute gibt die so einen crap gucken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

Da kannste mal sehen, Lu, du bist nicht der einzige, der Schrott guckt! xD


----------



## Zez (1. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das es echt Leute gibt die so einen crap gucken...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Immerhin habe ich die Sendung davor nicht gesehen!
Ausserdem sind Elton + Simon kewl!


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

Omfg... Rofl...
Guck ich mal eben meine Empfehlungen durch... und was find ich?

.....zomfg!


----------



## chopi (1. Juli 2008)

och nein,nein,nein >_____<
ich wollte doch heute die show gucken...


----------



## Zez (1. Juli 2008)

=)
War aber nicht soo toll :/ 2mal Punkt ausgewürfelt da unentschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja toll wars immernoch, vorallem da Simon gewonnen hat, und er Elton bestraft hat xD


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

Wie hat er ihn denn bestraft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (1. Juli 2008)

Füße in Rollmops & Co eingelegt, und damit anschließend das Gesicht von Elton "Massiert"


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

Ihe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

So, der Meister geht, gute Nacht!


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

auch mal wieder da bin^^................. war ja lange weg^^

----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Freiheit
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Dann melde ich mich auch noch mal kurz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Sohn ist süß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Gar nichts mehr los hier? *snüff* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie langweilig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mofsens (2. Juli 2008)

nabeeend ^^


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Juhu, da ist ja einer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sollte nicht so viel Deathnote  gucken, dann hätte ich's früher bemerkt. -.-


----------



## Bankchar (2. Juli 2008)

wo biste bei death note grade ? :>


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Grade mit Folge 19 fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



L ist cool. XD


----------



## Bankchar (2. Juli 2008)

Dann haste ja jetzt gut die hälfte fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja Kira > L  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

L ist viel... hm... verdammt, wie sag' ich das bloß?... exzentrischer(?). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und der hat immer was Süßes zum Futtern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will auch!


----------



## Emptybook (2. Juli 2008)

muhhh


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Soooooo, ich gehe jetzt doch mal schlafen, ist immerhin kurz vor 5.^^


----------



## Ghrodan (2. Juli 2008)

Ist zwar nicht mehr direkt Nacht, jedoch werd ich wohl auch gleich schlafen gehen.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

@ Alas Sig:
Wenn du mich so fragen würdest, würde ich sofort JA sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde aber auch JA sagen, wenn du anderst fragen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorallem ist der Kreis so süüüßßßßß :>

Edit: Fuck, 4min zu Früh .___.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

*reinkomm kiste bier hinstell sich ne flasche nehm und n großen schluck nehm, dann lurock n tritt gib daser endlich aufwacht und aufe couch setzt und auf die anderen wart*

edit. tztztztz zez abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

pew pew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Jetzt!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

los alle mal Lurock tretten das der mal aufwacht^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

*lurock an den eiern von seiner koutsch runterschleif*


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

*bierflasche an luroks kopf schmeißt*


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Zzzzz Zez immer ruhig mit den jungen Pferden *pfeifend den Raum betritt und aus Lordofdemons´s Bierkasten eine Flasche greif*


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

wie sage rammstein so schön
ICH MUSS ZERSTÖÖÖÖREN doch es darf nicht mir gehören ..  ZERSTÖÖÖÖÖREN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lurock steh auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Versucht ihr luroc zu erwecken?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Versucht ihr luroc zu erwecken?


jep


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Hmmm versuchts mal mit Donuts und nem Duff


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Ich hab schon die Materialien besorgt, und einen Beschwörungszirkel + Bannkreis gezeichnet, damit er nicht Amok läuft, wenn er da ist!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ich hab schon die Materialien besorgt, und einen Beschwörungszirkel + Bannkreis gezeichnet, damit er nicht Amok läuft, wenn er da ist!


liest du grad das buch Bartimäus??


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sagt mal kennt vieleicht jemand Musik die so in die Richtung geht wie die hier ? http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Ma4BvMUwU


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Doppelter Post


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

die musik ist ja zum schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 syr^^
edit meint: weiter hinten erinnerts mich an wow ^^


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die musik ist ja zum schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du kannst einfach nur nicht das meisterwerk darin heraushören ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edith: Auserdem wird das Lied schon seinen Zweck erfüllen aber das reicht nicht ich brauch noch mehr soler Musik !


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich kenn nix was sooo langsam ist leider^^


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> liest du grad das buch Bartimäus??


Nein, habe ich aber schon - alle bisherigen Teile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich dachte eher an 3*3 Augen - ein Manga (richtig kewl!)



D132 schrieb:


> Nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Evt das noch:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PMq4akUZr8c
Ist auf dem Matrix Soundtrack.
Hab ~ 5 Solche tollen (nicht zum einschlafen) Lieder - muss mal suchen =)


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich kenn nix was sooo langsam ist leider^^


Wie ihr alle einen von Hip Hop zerstörten Musikgeschmack habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auserdem geht es nicht um einschlafen ich könnte euch den zweck dafür nenen aber nur wenn ihr wollt ...


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

das TEIL KOMMT 100% in WOW VOR .. oder habs zumindest da schonmal gehört mit video oder so ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

ich hab zwar keine musik aber ich hab das

http://german-bash.org/action/show/id/83696


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das TEIL KOMMT 100% in WOW VOR .. oder habs zumindest da schonmal gehört mit video oder so ^^


Du hast nicht den Trailer zu Sunshine gesehen oder?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Wie ihr alle einen von Hip Hop zerstörten Musikgeschmack habt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


boa das ich hiphop hör is ne beleidigung ic hör das hier
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm5NZnPcSrA


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Ich weise nochmal auf meinen link hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PMq4akUZr8c
Passt sowas in der Art? Weil dann suche ich echt für dich in meinem Archiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so Lieder sind zu 50% Intros von WoWmovies - oder Abspann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2008)

*gähn*


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Schnell haltet den Bannkreis aufrecht, Lurok ist gekommen!


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PMq4akUZr8c
> 
> Du kannst mir nicht den namen davon sagen oder *hat vor es zu holen*
> Edith: Ne das hat nichts mit wow zu tun das gab es schon urzeiten davor bei der herr der ringe die zwei türme kam diese musik etwas abgeändert im trailer zum beispiel.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

gebt euch das mal

http://german-bash.org/action/show/id/83793


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Du hast nicht den Trailer zu Sunshine gesehen oder?



bei irgend nem video bei warcraftmovies.com xD


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> *gähn*


moin alter junge hier erst mal n bierchen *bierchen reich*


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> moin alter junge hier erst mal n bierchen *bierchen reich*


Oh, danke, ein Bierchen am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja, noch irgendwas halt...


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bei irgend nem video bei warcraftmovies.com xD


Ja das lied wird ziemlich oft benutzt da es meiner meinung nach sehr gelungen ist und NICHT ZUM EINSCHLAFEN SONDERN GENAU RICHTIG FÜR gewisse dinge wie rache ...


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

ich sag nur
<Sletje> NA GEIL MEIN 700 MB HARDCORE PORNO IST NEN FAKE! WALT DISNEYS "Dinosaurier"! SUPER ICH SITZ HIER MIT DICKER EICHEL UND FREU MICH AUF DICK GESTÖHNE UND DAAANNNNNNNN BRÜLLL KREISCH SO NEN FETTER DINO!


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh, danke, ein Bierchen am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


entlich du dicker gelber typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ja das lied wird ziemlich oft benutzt da es meiner meinung nach sehr gelungen ist und NICHT ZUM EINSCHLAFEN SONDERN GENAU RICHTIG FÜR gewisse dinge wie rache ...


*auf sicherheitsabstand geh* was gehtn mit dir??

kann man dir iwie helfen zb. mit ner adresse von nem waffengeschäft oder so?


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> entlich du dicker gelber typ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ey, ich bin vllt dick und gelb... äähm, ich mein gelb und ein Typ, aber nicht dick!


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich sag nur
> <Sletje> NA GEIL MEIN 700 MB HARDCORE PORNO IST NEN FAKE! WALT DISNEYS "Dinosaurier"! SUPER ICH SITZ HIER MIT DICKER EICHEL UND FREU MICH AUF DICK GESTÖHNE UND DAAANNNNNNNN BRÜLLL KREISCH SO NEN FETTER DINO!


Im notfal tuts der dino auch ... man(n) sollte nicht wählerisch sein *hrhrhr*


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

pvp movie .. oft rache bla bla blub wegen ach mir kommt nix in sinn einfach mal copy paste nachmachen ..

darum auch copy paste songs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ey, ich bin vllt dick und gelb... äähm, ich mein gelb und ein Typ, aber nicht dick!



ava ankuk hmm .. überleg .. ava ankuk ... doch dick und gelb Xd


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> pvp movie .. oft rache bla bla blub wegen ach mir kommt nix in sinn einfach mal copy paste nachmachen ..
> 
> darum auch copy paste songs
> 
> ...



Naja ich rede von echter rache nix was mit pixeln zu tun hatt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

auch dinos haben dicke schwän.. ähh ne sonst wird n mod sauer


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PMq4akUZr8c
> 
> Du kannst mir nicht den namen davon sagen oder *hat vor es zu holen*
> Edith: Ne das hat nichts mit wow zu tun das gab es schon urzeiten davor bei der herr der ringe die zwei türme kam diese musik etwas abgeändert im trailer zum beispiel.


Clubbed to Death ist der name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder such mal von X-Ray Dog "Dethroned"
Ist zwar relativ viel schneller, aber bis 2min bitte anhören - ist eine echt "heroische" Passage drinnen.
Oder such einfach einmal bei YT.com nach X-Ray Dog - hört sich nach HipHop an, aber er macht Filmmusik wie zbs die von Gladiator - findest du sicher etwas =)


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

wie kürzt man Schmerzmittel ab?





























mit SM - ROFL


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Zez wo bleibst du mit dem Namen !? ich brauch den dringend und wenn du schon so nett vorschlägst in deinem archiv zu suchen schlage ich das angebot nicht aus
Edith:danke für den namen und jetzt bitte mehr infos aus dem arichv ok?


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wie kürzt man Schmerzmittel ab?
> mit SM - ROFL


Der Witz war flacher als meine Brüste...


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

<Wretched> Religionskriege sind Konflikte zwischen erwachsenen Menschen, bei denen es darum geht, wer den cooleren, imaginaeren Freund hat


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der Witz war flacher als meine Brüste...


sicher Lurock biste dir da ganz sicher?


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> <Wretched> Religionskriege sind Konflikte zwischen erwachsenen Menschen, bei denen es darum geht, wer den cooleren, imaginaeren Freund hat


Warum imaginär ? ich bin doch hier *hrhrhr*


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> <Wretched> Religionskriege sind Konflikte zwischen erwachsenen Menschen, bei denen es darum geht, wer den cooleren, imaginaeren Freund hat


Kenn ich, nächstes!


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> <Wretched> Religionskriege sind Konflikte zwischen erwachsenen Menschen, bei denen es darum geht, wer den cooleren, imaginaeren Freund hat


Hör auf uralte GBO-Zitate zu posten!



LordofDemons schrieb:


> sicher Lurock biste dir da ganz sicher?


*nachprüf* Joa, ziemlich...


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

<ajna> der war vollkommen zu  <ajna> der saß in der Ecke, da hat sein Handy angefangen zu klingeln  <ajna> er hat voll Panik geschoben  <ajna> "Fuck, irgendwas macht was!!!"  <ajna> und hat angefangen zu flennen ubnd um Hilfe zu brüllen  <ajna> war voll lustig, zwei Minuten lang hats geklingelt und er is immer weiter ausgerastet  <jau!> und dann?  <ajna> dann hab ich aufgelegt, bin ja kein Unmensch  

da hast next 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw zez mach sig wieder hin !


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> *nachprüf* Joa, ziemlich...


lurock hat dicke ti...en xD

wenn du die mal sehen würdest omg ! xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> btw zez mach sig wieder hin !


Ich dachte die nervt euch alle weil sie sich bewegt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ D132:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=O6lhDIlcKPk
http://youtube.com/watch?v=O6lhDIlcKPk
http://youtube.com/watch?v=O6lhDIlcKPk
http://youtube.com/watch?v=O6lhDIlcKPk


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

[erst mal, beide Gesprächsteilnehmer sind männlichen Geschlechts*  
 <Mischka>Du errätst nie, was ich heut unterschrieben hab!  
<MaX>Wasn?  
<Mischka>Kam in Sportunterricht, gibt der Lehrer mir kommentarlos einen Zettel, und meint, ich solle das unterschreiben. Ich les mir den Laber durch, da steht, dass ich mich verpflichte auch während der Menstruation beim Sportunterricht teil zu nehmen. 
 <Mischka>Ich denke WTF??? Dann kam es zu folgendem Dialog: 
 <Mischka>I: Das isn Scherz, oder
?  <Mischka>L: Nein!  
<Mischka>I: Mir ist schon klar, dass mein Vorname sowohl von Mädchen, als auch von Jungen getragen werden kann, aber spätestens, wenn man mich sieht, sollte man erkennen, dass ich ein Junge bin, hoffe ich jedenfalls. 
 <Mischka>L: Ich weiß.
  <Mischka>I: Und wiso soll ich das unterschreiben?
  <Mischka>L: Weil das alle unterschreiben. 
 <Mischka>I: Korrigieren sie mich, wenn ich mich irre, aber soweit ich im Biologieunterricht aufgepasst habe, bekommen nur Frauen die Menstruation.
  <Mischka>L: Ich weiß. 
 <Mischka>I: Was mich wieder zu der Frage zurück führt, warum ich das unterschreiben sollte. 
 <Mischka>L: Ganz einfach, eine Schülerin hat geklagt, dass es sexuelle Benachteiligung wäre, wenn man nur die Mädchen zwingen würde, das zu unterschreiben... 
 <Mischka>I: Und ein Richter hat ihr Recht gegeben???  
<Mischka>L: Ja  <Max> Das ist garantiert so ne Tusse, die morgends nach der "Salzstreuerin" fragt^^  <Mischka>*g*


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Oder such einfach einmal bei YT.com nach X-Ray Dog - hört sich nach HipHop an, aber er macht Filmmusik wie zbs die von Gladiator - findest du sicher etwas =)


Die seite ist in vernöstlicher schreibkultur ich kann da nichts lesen =D


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> <ajna> der war vollkommen zu  <ajna> der saß in der Ecke, da hat sein Handy angefangen zu klingeln  <ajna> er hat voll Panik geschoben  <ajna> "Fuck, irgendwas macht was!!!"  <ajna> und hat angefangen zu flennen ubnd um Hilfe zu brüllen  <ajna> war voll lustig, zwei Minuten lang hats geklingelt und er is immer weiter ausgerastet  <jau!> und dann?  <ajna> dann hab ich aufgelegt, bin ja kein Unmensch
> 
> da hast next
> 
> ...


kenn ich isn knaller


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

tztz wasn hier schonwieder los? -.-


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Sorry, ich meinte Youtube.com!
http://youtube.com/results?search_query=x-...-ray+dog+return
und http://youtube.com/results?search_query=x-...p;oq=x-ray+dog+
sollten auch passen oder? =)


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> tztz wasn hier schonwieder los? -.-


GIEV sofort meine autoschlüssel du sack und du fährst mir nie wieder den tank leer ist das klar!


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

<BOFH> Tim ist tot  
<Arwen> ...  
<Arwen> das sagst du mir über icq?  
<Arwen> ernsthaft?  
<BOFH> fuck, blödes icq, zu früh auf senden  
<BOFH> Tim ist total ausm Häuschen, der hat seine Fahrprüfung bestanden.  
<BOFH> sorry!  
<Arwen> mach das nie wieder...  
<Arwen> -.-  

TOP!


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2008)

worum gehts gerade?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

http://german-bash.org/action/show/id/85549
ROFL


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

evt passt das ja auch noch D132 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://youtube.com/results?search_query=x-...mp;search_type=


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

aso, sry der wagen steht auffer schlossalee, vor so nem 4er Hoel komplex... ich glaub die miete wird teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

http://german-bash.org/action/show/id/85581

gebt euch das mal^^


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Spitze Zez nur muss ich jetzt erst ma schauen wo ich die musik auftreiben kann.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

um german bash xD


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> aso, sry der wagen steht auffer schlossalee, vor so nem 4er Hoel komplex... ich glaub die miete wird teuer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach dann kommen morgen eben 2 typen bei dir vorbei die mir das geld wieder besorgen aber ich hab was vieeel wichtigeres nämlich das hier

http://german-bash.org/action/show/id/85597


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Ach zez was wär ich nur ohne dich =D


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

evt damit D132?
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Free-YouTube-...r_26495270.html


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Zez du bist ein Gott! *an zez huldigen und ein passendes opfer such zum opfer darbringen *


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ach zez was wär ich nur ohne dich =D


besser dran?^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

wie oft wurde das nur schon gepostet .. 200? 400 mal? .. XD


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Lurock das is was für dich 

<Sinthoras> Alkohol ist keine Lösung, sondern ein Destilat.

edit: nochmal für lurock

<pro1d> Eeey mein Kater is bloed -.- Der verfettet immer mehr weil der sich nich bewegt und jetz will ich ihn ma ärgern und zieh ihn am Schwanz durch die ganze Wohnung. Und was macht das Scheissvieh? schnurrt die ganze Zeit dabei rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

blau ist keine farbe sondern ein zustand .. xD das brauch ich nedma nachzusuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Zez du bist ein Gott! *an zez huldigen und ein passendes opfer such zum opfer darbringen *


Siehe meinen Titel - bin gerade ehh am überlegen ob ich ihn in

"Ohh mein Zez!! Es ist ein Gott!" umändern soll xDD


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Meiner meinung nach spricht nichts dagegen oh mein grund gütiger gnädiger herr *schleim schleim*


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2008)

LoD, ich bin den ganzen Tag hier, glaub mir ich kenn GBO sogut wie auswendig...


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

STEINIGT D132!!! ER SCHLEIMT SICH BEI Zez ein!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach spricht nichts dagegen oh mein grund gütiger gnädiger herr *schleim schleim*


oh meine herrn -.- (oh mein gott kann ich ja nicht mehr sagen aber von GBO fällt mir noch was ein)

<Marcel> Gott sei Dank, dass ich Atheist bin....


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> LoD, ich bin den ganzen Tag hier, glaub mir ich kenn GBO sogut wie auswendig...


du bist halt einfach der beste^^

ein lebendes Google


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach spricht nichts dagegen oh mein grund gütiger gnädiger herr *schleim schleim*



omg die schleimspur ist ja grösser als dein hello kitty teil *g*


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Kann ich Atheist und selber Gott gleichzeitig sein? oO
MUss mal die Definition von Atheist nachschauen >.>


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Mensch mensch mensch da versucht mann seinen dank zu zeigen ohne schwul zu wirken und alle ticken aus...


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

noch was
 <SmokeyMcPot> Also ich zu ihr hin: "Hey, hast du ne kippe. Und bock auf ficken?"  <SmokeyMcPot> Dann sie so: "nein sry, dafuer bin ich noch zu jung. Aber auf ficken haett ich bock"  <ThorstenE> o_O


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

ohne schuwl und hello kitty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mag hello kitty .. und besonders die japanischen mädels die das gut finden *g*
wenn mir ned langweilig wär wär ich anders .. vlt ... hmmm ne doch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw nerf warrrissss plllXXX need 2k+ rating ^^ gewinne gegen alles ausser warri + xx ..
muss ich halt doch ne ndruiden suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

oO
Ich hätt ja auch Bock auf ficken, auch ne Ziggi nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja, Atheist + selber Gott geht nicht, also bin ich kein Gott.
naja ich war ja nie einer, ich bin ja ein ZeZ!
@ Minas, du spielst setup ... ?


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

<- druid


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

<PyRo> Jo, hab Karneval das geilste Gespräch gehört  <Erich Honecker> aha  <PyRo> Steh da aufm Marktplatz, is da son richtiger Brocken, so 40 Jahre, aber son richtiger Brecher  <PyRo> kommt die kleine Tochter an und ruft "Papa, papa"  <PyRo> erst reagiert der nich und unterhält sich weiter, dann wird ihm das alles zu bund und der sagt  <PyRo> aber in feinstem rheinischem Dialekt  <PyRo> "Määäändy, Määäändy, wat machst du wenn der Papa mit anderen Leuten spricht?!"  <Pyro> Mändy: "Die fresse halten!" Als die das gesagt hat bin ich gestorben  <Erich Honecker> LoL


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

wl + healadin XD


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Gut dan währe das Thema ausgelutscht wie die 250g packung Maskapone die ich gerade mit zucker gegessen habe(mir ist ziemlich schlecht aber hej)und wir kommen zum nächsten thema das wäre *hier Thema einsetzen*


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

http://german-bash.org/action/show/id/88012

*aufm boden lieg vor lachen*


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> oO
> Ich hätt ja auch Bock auf ficken, auch ne Ziggi nicht
> 
> 
> ...



wl / healpala ^^ ja is shit aber kolege hatte keine zeit und ich wollte s^4 hose ^^


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Du WL?
Arrgh, ich spiele atm meinen WL nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber spiele SP(<--- Ich) + (Partner -->)WL
Und unser größtes Problem ----> Krieger/Healschamane -.-


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

<------------- Ex---WL/Mage/Healpala


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

krieger healdruid auf dem 2k rating und dann schön nagrand arena -.- da ham ich und kollege (heal schmami) 0 chance gehabt -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

http://german-bash.org/action/show/id/88433
das glaub ich einfach nicht


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Du WL?
> Arrgh, ich spiele atm meinen WL nimmer
> 
> 
> ...



sicher ich wl XD

aber hab prog gegen warri + x ... rest ist egal ..

nur warri !!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Pfui WoW spieler wo is meine lieblings ala  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2008)

schurke rockt :vicktory:
lvln mufft-.-


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

LoD, ich heiz dir gleich mit deiner Karre in den Rechner rein und sorge dafür, das du nie wieder auf GBO zugelassen wirst!


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele WoW nurnoch bis ich endlich http://www.hellokittyonline.com/us/index.p...tutor_gameBrief spielen kann ...
WANN FÄNGT ENDLICH DIE BETA AN ???


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> LoD, ich heiz dir gleich mit deiner Karre in den Rechner rein und sorge dafür, das du nie wieder auf GBO zugelassen wirst!


Ich wäre dir sehr verbunden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

GIEV HELLO KITTY !!! neeed
open pvp kitty fight ^^

das game wird sicher eins für alle shit pedos ..


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Hier bin ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Abend, die Herren!


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> LoD, ich heiz dir gleich mit deiner Karre in den Rechner rein und sorge dafür, das du nie wieder auf GBO zugelassen wirst!


LoD= eine erklärung bitte 
LoD=Lords of Destruction oder ?
GBO= ?


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

*autoschlüsser umdreht*
*motor heult auf*
LEEEEROOOOY!
*bumkrachtschk*
`"schnip schnapp, internetkabel ab!"

haha!


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Pfui WoW spieler wo is meine lieblings ala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


abgehauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> LoD= eine erklärung bitte
> LoD=Lords of Destruction oder ?
> GBO= ?


Gerbam-bash.org
knoob!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> LoD, ich heiz dir gleich mit deiner Karre in den Rechner rein und sorge dafür, das du nie wieder auf GBO zugelassen wirst!


muahaha nur noch den dann is für heute schluss
http://german-bash.org/action/show/id/89374


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> muahaha nur noch den dann is für heute schluss
> http://german-bash.org/action/show/id/89374


Warum verlinkst du eigentlich nur die schlechten Zitate?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> LoD= eine erklärung bitte
> LoD=Lords of Destruction oder ?
> GBO= ?


LoD= das bin ich 
LoD= ist auch eine erweiterung für D2
GBO= wurde schon geklärt


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Gerbam-bash.org
> knoob!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur weil ich auch ab und zu raus gehe und nicht jedes geheime winkelchen im web durchforste wie manch anderer !
Edith: aso danke für die kurze erklärung weil mir war unter LoD halt nur bekannt Diablo lord of Destruction und halt die W.A.R Gilde Lords of destruction...


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Warum verlinkst du eigentlich nur die schlechten Zitate?


äh ich find die klasse^^


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> nur weil ich auch ab und zu raus gehe und nicht jedes geheime winkelchen im web durchforste wie manch anderer !
> Edith: aso danke für die kurze erklärung weil mir war unter LoD halt nur bekannt Diablo lord of Destruction und halt die W.A.R Gilde Lords of destruction...


Ach GBO ist kult!

Ich schreibe morgen Ne Deutschklasusur über ein Buch, das ich nicht gelesen habe!


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> nur weil ich auch ab und zu raus gehe und nicht jedes geheime winkelchen im web durchforste wie manch anderer !


Ja, genau deswegen! Und nu scher dich weg!



LordofDemons schrieb:


> äh ich find die klasse^^


Achso... verstehe.... */Memo an mich/: LoD->nicht ernstnehmen;weil verrückt/Memo Ende/*


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ach GBO ist kult!
> 
> Ich schreibe morgen Ne Deutschklasusur über ein Buch, das ich nicht gelesen habe!


welches buch?


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

kenn ich gut^^ das muschelessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FERIEN FTW!^^


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Emilia Galotti von Lessing -__-

Normalerweiße verschlinge ich Bücher.
Aber -NICHT- das !!!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Achso... verstehe.... */Memo an mich/: LoD->nicht ernstnehmen;weil verrückt/Memo Ende/*


pff hoffnarr du sei still eigendlich hättest du gestern schon geköpft werden sollen


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Emilia Galotti von Lessing -__-
> 
> Normalerweiße verschlinge ich Bücher.
> Aber -NICHT- das !!!


kenn ich nicht und deinen worten zufolge ist das auch gut so


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Wie ich mal wieder übergangen werde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, genau deswegen! Und nu scher dich weg!


 Dabei dachte ich du magst mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

wie ich? wegen dir bin ich kleiner als ala :'(


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wie ich mal wieder übergangen werde!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


endlich ich dachte schon ich werde hier alleine gelassen unter all den wahnsinnigen


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ach GBO ist kult!
> 
> Ich schreibe morgen Ne Deutschklasusur über ein Buch, das ich nicht gelesen habe!



musst ich auch xD 5.5 erhalten also 1.5


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> wie ich? wegen dir bin ich kleiner als ala :'(


du hast das auch verdient und jetzt her mitn autoschlüsseln


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mich schon auf der vorletzten Seite gemeldet, LoD!!


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kenn ich nicht und deinen worten zufolge ist das auch gut so


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emilia_Galotti
"DER PRINZ an einem Arbeitstische, voller Briefschaften und Papiere, deren einige er durchläuft. Klagen, nichts als Klagen! Bittschriften, nichts als Bittschriften! – Die traurigen Geschäfte; und man beneidet uns noch! – Das glaub' ich; wenn wir allen helfen könnten: dann wären wir zu beneiden. – Emilia? Indem er noch eine von den Bittschriften aufschlägt, und nach dem unterschriebnen Namen sieht. Eine Emilia? – Aber eine Emilia Bruneschi – nicht Galotti. Nicht Emilia Galotti! – Was will sie, diese Emilia Bruneschi? Er lieset. Viel gefodert; sehr viel. – Doch sie heißt Emilia. Gewährt! Er unterschreibt und klingelt; worauf ein Kammerdiener hereintritt. Es ist wohl noch keiner von den Räten in dem Vorzimmer?

DER KAMMERDIENER. Nein.

DER PRINZ. Ich habe zu früh Tag gemacht. – Der Morgen ist so schön. "
So fängts an -.-
Bzw so weit bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

entschuldige Alanium hab dich glatt überlesen und dich auch Vania 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie gehts euch den so ?
da Lurock mich nicht mag und Zez mein gott ist zu dem ich nur beten darf können wir ja eine unterhaltung zu 3 anfangen ...


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du hast das auch verdient und jetzt her mitn autoschlüsseln



*lul*


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> entschuldige Alanium hab dich glatt überlesen und dich auch Vania
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und was ist mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schniff


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Hiho Poppön-Lady =)


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Dabei dachte ich du magst mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast gesagt du gehst raus und kennst nich jeden Winkel des Internets... willst dich vllt noch als schwul outen?
Das war deine eigenes Todesurteil... tzz...


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

MICH ÜBERLESEN? WTF? ich hab LoD schon n paar mal mim auto überfahrn, weil er mir den kopf abgersiien hat, während ich am steuer saß... der Vollidiot,ey!^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

tut mir leid ala, meine fürstin der toten, ach vania du bist nicht der hoffnarr das ist lurock du bist der ähhh pöbel


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Mir geht's beschissen, aber lassen wir das mal außen vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Vanía die Autoschlüssel wegschnapp und LoD überfährt*


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

gib mir die schlüssel wieder! du darfst gerne lenken, aber ich muss ihm die schlüssel noch anal bis zur nase einführen!


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

LoD, deine Sig ist zu lang!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mir geht's beschissen, aber lassen wir das mal außen vor.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*röchelnd aufm boden lieg* ok ala das wars jetzt is schluss fight to the death


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Mensch mensch mensch da versucht mann seinen dank zu zeigen ohne schwul zu wirken und alle ticken aus...


Der beweis D132------------->nicht schwul


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> LoD, deine Sig ist zu lang!


das sagen frauen auch zu mir im bezug auf was anderes aber ich kann es nicht ändern


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

loD in die Pinke Ecke und ala in die Schwarze plz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das sagen frauen auch zu mir im bezug auf was anderes aber ich kann es nicht ändern


Gibt inzwischen NasenOP's =)


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

vania ala jetzt gibts n fight to the death der wird ungefähr so aussehn http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=N7jjjFFGD7Y also ich bin naruto und ihr sasuke


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Auja, schwarze Ecke! *freu*


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Gibt inzwischen NasenOP's =)


wenns doch nur die nase wäre aber es ist auch noch der zeh jaja^^


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

für dich immer schätzeken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

btw: das selbe was naruto da mit sasuke macht üwrde ich atm gerne mit unserem lieben geschäftsführer machen dem BEHINDERTEN ARSCHLOCH!!


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Alanium trifft LoD für http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TBtpyeLxVkI


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

woooosaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

pff pinke ecke das is kein pink das ist hautfarben und zwar mit DEINER haut überzogen der pfosten


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

cool


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Alanium trifft LoD für http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TBtpyeLxVkI


naja die 9000 hab ich nur wenn ich auf standbye bin^^


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Alanium trifft LoD für http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TBtpyeLxVkI


Mönsch, schon mit 'nem One Hit vorbei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xRFKHZjGqEw
Mal nen Vid von dem Kampf!
Die 9000 sind ausgeblendet!


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

poppön!


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

dbz > u all zusammen pew pew
genkidama -> cya in 4 folgen wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Mir scheint da einer auf Sexentzug zu sein! o_O


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

gar nid war ! ... vlt bisle


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> poppön!


!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gar nid war ! ... vlt bisle


rofl


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> poppön!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

wisst irh was cool wäre wenn mal 2 ausm buffed team ne deutschland tour machen würden und dabei buffed user besuchen würden ich würd mir da glatt urlaub nehmen und mitfahren das wär so derbe cool dann würd ich mal bei Lurock, Vania, Ala, MInas, etc vorbeifahren^^


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

*in sichere Entfernung begibt, bevor die sexwütigen Forenuser über sie herfallen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Sex was wo ?


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

omg !!! ich habe ... ich glaubs nicht .. ich .. ich ... ich habe jemanden der mein freund sein will .. wiso steht da nur nicht freundinin und ich wohne nebendrann und mir ist grad langweilig ... ....

mal auf ok klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gz zez u have a friend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *in sichere Entfernung begibt, bevor die sexwütigen Forenuser über sie herfallen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hinter ala steh *muhahahmuahahaaaaa*


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

wisst irh was cool wäre wenn mal 2 ausm buffed team ne deutschland tour machen würden und dabei buffed user besuchen würden ich würd mir da glatt urlaub nehmen und mitfahren das wär so derbe cool dann würd ich mal bei Lurock, Vania, Ala, MInas, etc vorbeifahren^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wisst irh was cool wäre wenn mal 2 ausm buffed team ne deutschland tour machen würden und dabei buffed user besuchen würden ich würd mir da glatt urlaub nehmen und mitfahren das wär so derbe cool dann würd ich mal bei Lurock, Vania, Ala, MInas, etc vorbeifahren^^


bei mir kommen nur frauen ins haus ! und freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

ich wohne 25-30 misn von ala entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hinter ala steh *muhahahmuahahaaaaa*


ich frag mich ja was du hinter ihr so machst *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bei mir kommen nur frauen ins haus ! und freunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wre sagtn das ich anklopfen würde pff dir würd ich die tür eintreten^^


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> omg !!! ich habe ... ich glaubs nicht .. ich .. ich ... ich habe jemanden der mein freund sein will .. wiso steht da nur nicht freundinin und ich wohne nebendrann und mir ist grad langweilig ... ....
> 
> mal auf ok klicken
> 
> ...


Bezog sich sicher nich auf mich oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Verfluchter PTR!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ich wohne 25-30 misn von ala entfernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ das passt ja


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hinter ala steh *muhahahmuahahaaaaa*


rogues do it from behind !


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Verfluchter PTR!


was los?`btw hi siu


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Verfluchter PTR!


schlaaf hasi schlaaaf


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Verfluchter PTR!


JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Siu wie ich dich vermisst habe du unglaublich zartes gutriechendes wohlschmeckendes Kanickel


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> rogues do it from behind !


ICH WAR FURY KRIEGER FURYYYYYYY KRIEGER VERDAMMT NOCHMAL


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> rogues do it from behind !


 schwule auch .. hab ich mal gehört ...

lalalala .. rouge are gay .. lalala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

..sagte der Herr der Dämonen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> ..sagte der Herr der Dämonen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sein name stimmt nid .. ist kopiert von google..

was isn aufm ptr so dolles?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> rouge are gay


schreib schurke bitte richtig auf englisch oder lass es


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

Rogues are gay *singt*


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Eigenlich wollte ich in meinen S4 Sachen oder so 2.4.3 roxx0riz0rn. Ist aber off

N'abend auch D132 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

`rouge stimmt doch so wie die schminke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*g* rouuuuuuuuuuuuuge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Sagt bloss ihr alle spielt noch wow?


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schreib schurke bitte richtig auf englisch oder lass es


FUCK xD
nrom schreibe ich sie auch mit rogue - schon allein da ich in D%D ne Zeitlange Rogue war - aber der Spruch war kopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Eigenlich wollte ich in meinen S4 Sachen oder so 2.4.3 roxx0riz0rn. Ist aber off
> 
> N'abend auch D132
> 
> ...



gibt aufm life server auch xD


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Schnuffel ist daaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!! *freu*


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

nein cih speiele seit 2 monaten nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Sagt bloss ihr alle spielt noch wow?


ne tu nur so Xd


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Sagt bloss ihr alle spielt noch wow?


Bis WAR kommt, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Rüschtüg! 
Hu Ala Schnuffel :>

Ja ne Mina :/ Da muss ich aber was dafür tun.. aufm PTR hab ich den Schrott 4 free


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Schnuffel ist daaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!! *freu*



/target schnuffel der hase /target kill 
*mission done* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Rüschtüg!
> Hu Ala Schnuffel :>
> 
> Ja ne Mina :/ Da muss ich aber was dafür tun.. aufm PTR hab ich den Schrott 4 free


premades? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> nein cih speiele seit 2 monaten nimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sehr schön noch einer^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Bis WAR kommt, ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


am ende wird war auch scheisse ich sehs kommen ..


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Jap. Sind Premades^^

Hm. Ich spiel derzeit nur WoW um mein Netherdrachen zu kriegen. Noch 5000 Ruf. Yeha °_°


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Egal ich bin mal off .. tut ned zu wild und lasst ala in ruhe die hat schon einen der ist so schlimm wie ihr alle zusammen XD mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie auch immer bin mal off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cucu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> am ende wird war auch scheisse ich sehs kommen ..


Egal ich werds spielen, ich brauch endlich wieder nen RL-Ersatz!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

also liebe leute ich werde mich nun zur nachtruhe begeben also ich wünsche euch eine spammige nacht und treibts nicht zu wild mit ala.

PS: ala danke das du vorhin nicht aufgepasst hast da habich mir meine schlüssel wieder geklaut.

*ins auto steig und vollgas über ala und vania drüberfahr muahahah*

ADE


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Egal ich werds spielen, ich brauch endlich wieder nen RL-Ersatz!


darum zock ich wow ^^


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Alle die nicht mehr zocken :Ich habt das richtige gemacht
alle die aufgehört haben zu zocken oder auf W.A.R warten: Besser gehts kaum.
@Minas W.A.R wird nicht so wie du denkst ....=D


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Alles verschwindet hier auf einmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht, ihr beiden!

Ich spiele schon seit... *überlegt*... rechnet*... gestern ist der 4. Monat ohne angefangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Mal ne fixe frage an alle die W.A.R spielen wollen kennt ihr euch auch mit der materie TTG aus sprich 40k oder Fantasy?


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

ich hab dafür gesorgt, das 4 leute aus meiner gilde auch aufgehört ham 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Echt...erst spammen wie nichts gutes und dann ab hauen! Schweine!


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

wenn war endgeil wird .. ich glaub ich bleib bei wow .. die geschichte find ich einfach immern och geil und pvp rockt .. wayne auf balance.. reroll or die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn war soo geil wird (was ich mir wegen kiddis/deppen/noskiller nicht vorstellen kann) werd ich das auch mal anzocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so bin weg


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Naja lasst uns hier nicht über W.a.r besser als Wow streiten .... gibt ja dafür extraforen


----------



## Shalol (2. Juli 2008)

War wird hundertpro nicht so toll. Was so groß gelobt wird, kann nicht wirklich gut sein.


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Mal ne fixe frage an alle die W.A.R spielen wollen kennt ihr euch auch mit der materie TTG aus sprich 40k oder Fantasy?


Nein, ich werds trotzdem 24/7 zocken und das mit Erfolg, glaub mir... ;P


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Mal ne fixe frage an alle die W.A.R spielen wollen kennt ihr euch auch mit der materie TTG aus sprich 40k oder Fantasy?


Jein, etwas, ist mir leider zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bin Fan von WH40k für PC, und von MtG, dabei sehe ich im laden meines Vertrauens immer wieder Warhammer schlachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

WAR wird zuviel gehyped. Hoffentlich geht es inne Hose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalol (2. Juli 2008)

Wird es, glaub mir.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Schönen guten abend wünsch ich allen


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

schade dann binn ich hier allein der 6 jahre seines lebens mit dem studium der warhistorie verbracht hatt *hrhrhr*
aber egal ich denke war wird einfach ein gutes spiel sein =)


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Interessantes Thema plx! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt hallo zu White-Frost.


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Guten abend an den pinguin


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Sex bei Jugendlichen? Stellungen? Kamasutra?


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Siu, was hast du für schmutzige Gedanken? XD


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Sex bei Jugendlichen? Stellungen? Kamasutra?


D132<--------------->ist dabei!


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Sex bei Jugendlichen? Stellungen? Kamasutra?


Du bist hier in einem Forum, das hauptsächlich von MMO-Zockern genutzt wird...


----------



## Shalol (2. Juli 2008)

Sprich: Kein Freund/keine Freundin


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Wieso schmutzige Gedanken.. da würd ich aber andere Dinge schreiben Oo

Stimmt Lurock..die meisten hatten nicht einmal Sex..außer im Kopf :X


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

MMo zockern die von Hormonen gesteuert sind !


----------



## Shalol (2. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wieso schmutzige Gedanken.. da würd ich aber andere Dinge schreiben Oo
> 
> Stimmt Lurock..die meisten hatten nicht einmal Sex..außer im Kopf :X




Und mit der Hand.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Shalol schrieb:


> Sprich: Kein Freund/keine Freundin


Hast recht :/

Dabei zocke ich kaum mehr - und wenn jmd anruft, von wegen lass uns was unternehmen, bin ich sofort dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Unsonstso? Ich darf bis Oktober gammeln...dann Bund :/ Also noch gute 3 Monate frei.. yeha


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

lass was unternehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalol (2. Juli 2008)

Kennt jemand Hackneyed?


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> dann Bund


Ich kann es kaum erwarten !


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> MMo zockern die von Hormonen gesteuert sind !


Gibts ein anderes Steuerelement?


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Go Schnuffel, mach ihn fertig! *Popcorn mampf*


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Willst du unbedingt zum Bund D132?... können ja tauschen

Wat? Wen fertigmachen? :X


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

popcorn is net gut für die figur... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Tsss !

<--- ist schlank, kann essen wieviel er will, wiegt nie mehr als 63kg, bei 1.85m !


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

*duck*


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Willst du unbedingt zum Bund D132?... können ja tauschen


Mehr als das. Erst wird der bund absolviert danach eine ausbildung zum offizier gefolgt von einer ausbildung zum präzisionsschützen für ein anti terror komando !
klingt krank ist aber schon auf dem besten weg dahin!


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Dann mal Viel Glück ;>

< kann auch soviel essen wie möchte. Werd nie dicker :/


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

<--- Macht nach dem Sommerferien erstmal 12 Klasse, dann 13, dann mit nem 1.xer Abi abgehen, evt Zivildienst, wenn ich überhaupt gemustert werde, und dann Physik + Chemie studieren =)


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Dann mal Viel Glück ;>
> 
> Danke
> 
> < kann auch soviel essen wie möchte. Werd nie dicker :/



Passt auf das das in 25 jahren nicht über nacht alles explodiert davor müsst ihr euch hüten ich kann auch soviel ich will essen gerade 250g mascapone gegessen pro 100g mehr als 18 g fett und ich wette mein gewicht ändert sich nicht einmal um ein tausendstel .....


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Physik + Chemie studieren...sag ich ma nix zu :X (hust würg brech)

Ich werd mich an Wirtschaftsinformatik versuchen *g*


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

so Jungens, ich hau mich dann mla inne heia, bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlaft gut und belästigt die ala net ohne mich sexuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will doch auch lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Viel glück euch beiden =)


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Tsss !
> 
> <--- ist schlank, kann essen wieviel er will, wiegt nie mehr als 63kg, bei 1.85m !


Wir haben was gemeinsam, wobei ich nie mehr als 50kg wiege bei 1,72m 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Sexuell belästigen? Nene Oo

Nacht unso


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Habe Franz abgewählt, und Physik und Chemie 4stündig :>
Wollte auch noch Algebralösungen am Computer + Angewandte Geometrie nehmen, aber die Kurse kamen nicht zustande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja jetzt habe ich noch Astro und Informatik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Franz abwählen gehört zum guten Ton..alles andere is abscheulich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Franze kommt bei mir in der 11. auch sofort weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

100% Agree
Und am Samstag werden alle Franzutensilien der letzten 4 Jahre verbrannt *MUAHUAHUA*


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2008)

Latein ftw!


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Latein ist noch viel schlimmer! XD


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Ich muss in der 11 Italienisch nehmen oder die schule wechseln weil da meine muttersprache unterrichtet wird.
das problem ist halt wenn ich wechseln würde, würde ich auf ein gymnasium gehen und niemand kennt mich dann.
Also wohl oder übel Italiano


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Latein ist eine tote Sprache.. kann man wählen wenn man Arzt werden wohl oder Jura studiert -.-


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Latein hin Latein her- here I am  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Hai - Wo?


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Latein ist eine tote Sprache.. kann man wählen wenn man Arzt werden wohl oder Jura studiert -.-



*zustimmend nickt*

Hallo, Hérault!


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Guten abend


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *zustimmend nickt*
> 
> Hallo, Hérault!



Huhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Nabend


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Musste gerade lachen =)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

*Alanium anschau*

Hmmm-hübsche Frau...sollte vielleicht doch von den Mittwoch-Junks zu den Nachtschwärmern wechseln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

*ein scharfer Blick erhascht Herault* *Klingen schärf*


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Oho, Schnuffel, eifersüchtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (2. Juli 2008)

Halli Hallo


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> *ein scharfer Blick erhascht Herault* *Klingen schärf*



Lass mich raten...ihr Freund?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Läd Plasmagranaten und Fixiert Heraulaut
Noch ein Pinguin?


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Läd Plasmagranaten und Fixiert Heraulaut
> Noch ein Pinguin?



2 Freunde??   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetz wirds kriminell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Man siehe auf meinen Titel^^


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

*lässt ab von Herault* Ich? Nie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. Juli 2008)

*verweist auf seinen thread*
wenn ihr noch nen weg habt,euch die zeit inner schule zu vertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Muhaha, schon geantwortet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. Juli 2008)

Uuuuh, da will mich jemand als Freund haben... oO


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Hab keinen Unterricht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *verweist auf seinen thread*
> wenn ihr noch nen weg habt,euch die zeit inner schule zu vertreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schule?? Die Zeit hab ich Gott sei dank hinter mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Schnuffel, ich beneide dich!


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

@ Lurock
Etwa ich ? o0

Kann sein, habe mal alle aus den letzten paar Seiten hier angeklickt!


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *verweist auf seinen thread*
> wenn ihr noch nen weg habt,euch die zeit inner schule zu vertreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Schnuffel, ich beneide dich!



Wie kommt man zu der Ehre von dir Schnuffel genannt zu werden???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Naja.. nach 14 Jahren muss auch mal gut sein mit Schule.. obwohl es die geilste Zeit war.. soviel frei hab ich wohl nie mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

jo so viel freizeit hat nur ein arbeitsloser


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> jo so viel freizeit hat nur ein arbeitsloser



Der hat mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Gut, dass ich keiner werde.. irgendwann würd ich kotzen, wenn ich nur zu hause abgammel °_°


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Wie kommt man zu der Ehre von dir Schnuffel genannt zu werden???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn man ein kleines Häschen ist und zu der Zeit, als man das erste Mal im Nachtschwärmer erschien, das Schnuffellied aus dem Zimmer der kleinen Schwester ertönt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich keiner werde.. irgendwann würd ich kotzen, wenn ich nur zu hause abgammel °_°



Manche können's sich nicht aussuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich keiner werde.. irgendwann würd ich kotzen, wenn ich nur zu hause abgammel °_°


MMORPG`S  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn man ein kleines Häschen ist und zu der Zeit, als man das erste Mal im Nachtschwärmer erschien, das Schnuffellied aus dem Zimmer der kleinen Schwester ertönt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du wüsstest wie ich wirklich heisse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

blub!


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest wie ich wirklich heisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie heißte denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wie heißte denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



An nen Häschen kommts schon ziemlich nah ran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Hans?


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Hans!


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

oO eher nicht xD


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Das ist dann aber eher aus der Sparte "Tuckig", wenn du wie ein Hase heisst :X

kA. Ala hat mich irgendwann so genannt.. naja und ich sie dann auch unso.. wir können dich ja Hasipupsi nennen :>


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Hasipupsi! lol XD *auf Boden kringel*


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber eher aus der Sparte "Tuckig", wenn du wie ein Hase heisst :X
> 
> kA. Ala hat mich irgendwann so genannt.. naja und ich sie dann auch unso.. wir können dich ja Hasipupsi nennen :>



Hasipupsi?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok-damit kann ich leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nur Alanium darf mich so nennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Come on-wetzt die Klingen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. Juli 2008)

lasst uns ihn verbrennen 
der thread ist jetzt btw in meiner Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> lasst uns ihn verbrennen
> der thread ist jetzt btw in meiner Sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verbrennen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Minas nennt mich Tittenmensch -.-"


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Minas nennt mich Tittenmensch -.-"



Bei dem Avatar nicht unbedingt abwegig xD


----------



## chopi (2. Juli 2008)

hahaha,wir nennen dich ab heute alle Tittenmensch o.O


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Bist du ja auch. Hast auch nur Titten im Kopf!

Meine Klingen sind immer gewetzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Anderes Thema bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt eines was mehr tolli ist!


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Nippler passt doch besser =D


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Ich nenn' Hérault ab jetzt... öhm... Hummer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So rot, wie der Ava ist...


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Anderes Thema bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wtf-du hast mindestens genauso lange Harre wie dein Avatar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich nenn' Hérault ab jetzt... öhm... Hummer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hummer?? Hmmm-not bad...hört sich männlich an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mein Ava ist btw nen Patrick-Pingu-Hybrid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Keine sorge *teppichmesser rüberreich*


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Hummer hört sich nach etwas eßbarem an. *schmeißt den Kochtopf an*


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Schnuffel aber auch. XD


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hummer hört sich nach etwas eßbarem an. *schmeißt den Kochtopf an*



Nix kochen xD Benennt mich nach meinen my-buffed Bild! :x


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hummer hört sich nach etwas eßbarem an. *schmeißt den Kochtopf an*


Siu du weißt, dass das böse für dich enden würde wenn du den topf heiß werden lässt oder?


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich nenn' Hérault ab jetzt... öhm... Hummer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist tolli!

Und ja ich habe lange Haare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis zum unteren Ende des Schulterblattes!
BAM!


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Wieso :/ Ihr kriegt mich eh nicht. *wegflitz*


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Er unterschätzt das Halokätzchen zu sehr tztztz


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

*Fangnetz auf Schnuffel werf* Du bleibst schön hier, ich will dich vernaschen. xD


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Und ja ich habe lange Haare
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Coole Motte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Fangnetz auf Schnuffel werf* Du bleibst schön hier, ich will dich vernaschen. xD



Whaaaaaa-vernasch mich!!!! :s


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

Argh, habe seit ner Stunde regelmäßiges Stechen im Rechten Lungenflügel oO (inzwischen recht heftig oO)
Dabei rauche ich nicht ...

Naja jetzt ist es kaum mehr ertragbar, ich geh also gleich mal pennen, evt isses morgenn weg - und wenn nicht, dann bin ich morgen eben weg X.X xD


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Argh, habe seit ner Stunde regelmäßiges Stechen im Rechten Lungenflügel oO (inzwischen recht heftig oO)
> Dabei rauche ich nicht ...
> 
> Naja jetzt ist es kaum mehr ertragbar, ich geh also gleich mal pennen, evt isses morgenn weg - und wenn nicht, dann bin ich morgen eben weg X.X xD


Momentchen warte eben ich blätter mal im mayo gesundheitsbuch


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Momentchen warte eben ich blätter mal im mayo gesundheitsbuch



Brauchste nich-Bier ist die Lösung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Gute Besserung °_°

Halokätzchen...pah.. ich habe die Technik der Assassinen, dagegen stinkt deine Waffe doch ab


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Also stechen im lungenflügel ja? beschreib mal genauer
pfff deine kleinen messer kommen nie durch meine servorüstung !


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Wo ist eigentlich Alanium hin?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

is zez schon abgenippelt ?


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Ich lausche euch andächtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

naja es sticht eben alle 2-3sec, beim aus/einatmen noch stärker, Rechts Oben, ungefähr da wo Links das Herz ist, ich geh jetzt echt schlafen, halts nimmer aus *argh*

Bis morgen X.X


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> is zez schon abgenippelt ?


Nettes Wortspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



n8


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> naja es sticht eben alle 2-3sec, beim aus/einatmen noch stärker, Rechts Oben, ungefähr da wo Links das Herz ist, ich geh jetzt echt schlafen, halts nimmer aus *argh*
> 
> Bis morgen X.X



Hört sich eher an wie Nerv eingeklemmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich lausche euch andächtig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tippfaul Kleene?^^


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

ok gute nacht und danke ich weiß ich bin halt gut *hrhrhr* bis morgen hab ich die lösung für deine Lunge wenns nich schon zu pät ist ^^
verdammt ich bräuchte seine ungefähres alter...


----------



## QcK (2. Juli 2008)

Sooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erst mal ein kühles Weizen geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

QcK schrieb:


> Sooo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Prost


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Von wo das denn? Aus Timbuktu? °_°

Ich schwitz hier echt..vom nichts tun.. widerlich..erstma frei machen :<


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

QcK schrieb:


> Sooo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weizen trinkt man nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Alanium: Deine Signatur spricht ja auch Bände xD


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Meno ich bräuchte eine datei für den pc damit tastaturen deutsch schreiben kennt wer sowas?


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Meno ich bräuchte eine datei für den pc damit tastaturen deutsch schreiben kennt wer sowas?



Unten rechts in der Taskleiste auf deutsch stellen 4tw?! :s


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Unten rechts in der Taskleiste auf deutsch stellen 4tw?! :s


Haha ne aber im ernst ich fahr für 3 wochen nach russland und da würd so eine datei halt nicht schaden wenn ich euch inerhalb dieser 3 wochen noch belästigen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Was heisst "Tastaturen"? Wenn du eine russische hast, dann wirst damit auch kein Deutsch schreiben können, wenn du so eine Datei hast. Ich meine auch sowas gibt es gar nicht. Google ma


----------



## D132 (2. Juli 2008)

doch ich hab sowas auch umgekehrt halt aus den deutschen buchstaben werden russische und umgekehrt gibts das auch bloß wo ....


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Google! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch 3500 Ruf für den Netherdrachen! d.h. bei guter Eierdroprate hab ich ihn morgen. Yeha


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

das problem ich google schon 4 tage lang =/


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

schon das neueste gehört in israel hat ein mann mit einem bagger ne amokrunde gedreht 
naja da niemand mehr ein lebenszeichen von sich gibt glaube ich verlass ich mal diesen thread ok?
da mich keiner mehr mag verlass ich euch jetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (3. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Weizen trinkt man nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WAAAS? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin grade in Nürnberg und es geht nichts über ein kühles Hefeweizen am Abend hm ok vllt ein kühles Schlösser Alt aber sonst nix ;>


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

So Film aus, worum gehts?


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Um nichts mehr :/ Alle weg^^


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Na toll, da muss ich mir allein die Zeit vertreiben...


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Jo.. ich warte auf die PTRs. vielleicht kommen die gleich


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich was hätte wodrauf ich warten könnte... -.-


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

So, bin dann auch mal weg, bye.


----------



## Emptybook (3. Juli 2008)

mähhhhäm


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

*reinkomm kasten bier hinstell sich ne flasche nehm Lurock n tritt gib und auf die Couch setz und die schlüssel vor vania und ala versteck (und zwar so das sie nicht rankommen können aufgrund ihrer größe muhahaha)*


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

Dreck zu langsam ...
*aus frust ein Bier greif*


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

geiv bier .. scheiss auf key's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Nabend ihr PENNER!


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

immer noch keine premades waa


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Nabend ihr PENNER!


schlechter tag?

*bier rüberreich*


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

Um genau 4 Uhr startet mein Flieger in die Freiheit =D


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Um genau 4 Uhr startet mein Flieger in die Freiheit =D


warum?
kommt dann dein frisches gras an?^^


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Ne.. Premades sind immer noch nicht da.. keine Ahnung was die da veranstalten. Heute erstmal Netherdrache bekommen. Endlich :>


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Schnuffel! <3

Nabend zusammen!


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Hey Schnuffel <3


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

ach die Fürstin^^


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> warum?
> kommt dann dein frisches gras an?^^


Ne besser ich habe einen 3wöchigen urlaubsaufenthalt in Moskau und das ganz alleine ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edith: das heißt wenn ich bis heute 4 Uhr keine datei finde die aus russischen buchstaben deutsche macht kann ich euch 3 wochen lang nicht mehr belästigen *fluchend google auseinandernehm*


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Moskau... geil... Traumziel für alle Urlauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ne besser ich habe einen 3wöchigen urlaubsaufenthalt in Moskau und das ganz alleine !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Moskau Moskau, Russland ist ein schönes land werft die Russen an die Wand hahahaha


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Hab' heut in der Zeitung gelesen (oder war's gestern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), dass man in holländischen Coffeeshops keine Zigaretten mehr rauchen darf, aber Cannabis, Wasserpfeifen und Haschisch und so. XD


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Richtig. Das Nichtraucher-Gesetz betrifft seltsamerweise nicht den Konsum von Drogen in Zigarettenform. Die freuen sich da bestimmt alle ein Keks, weil da eh keiner "normal" geraucht hat.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hab' heut in der Zeitung gelesen (oder war's gestern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


is bei denen geregelt wie in meinem zimmer XD


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

ach gottchen ich weiß jetzt schon das wenn ich wiederkomme ich total zerstört sein werde *sich mit freudenschreihen im kreis dreh*
Edith: aber egal was steht sonst noch so an??


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

ich stell mir das lustig bei der polizeikontrolle vor
der polizist P: hey sie da ist das eine normale Zigarette
der Raucher: ne da is noch n bisschen hanf dirn, ehrlich^^
Polizist: ok weitermachen XD


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Argh, seit gestern Abend dieses scheiß stechen - den ganzen Tag durch, morgen schau ich mal bei meiner Hausärztin vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Argh, seit gestern Abend dieses scheiß stechen - den ganzen Tag durch, morgen schau ich mal bei meiner Hausärztin vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das is nicht zufällig die frau von deinem ava


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Sowas solltest du garantiert nicht aufschieben..wenn da irgendwas an die Lunge drückt oder das Herz spackt, ist das nicht lustig.


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Mönsch Zez, was machst du denn?


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

ZeZ wenn du uns abnippelst dann schlag ich dich tot


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

ach zez um meine medizinischen forschungen voran zu treiben brauch ich deine altersgruppe
Edith. den mit den nippeln hab ich gestern schon gesagt ich hab das patentiert!


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ZeZ wenn du uns abnippelst dann schlag ich dich tot


Schenkelklopfer!! XD


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ach zez um meine medizinischen forschungen voran zu treiben brauch ich deine altersgruppe


brauchs du ihn tot oder lebendig?


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Schenkelklopfer!! XD


ich find den kann man eig immer bringen^^


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Lebendig, sonst bringt's das doch nicht!


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

jeh nach dem was ihr mit dem machen wollt.
naja lebendig ist es halt lustiger dan quiekt er sicher noch etwas *hrhrhr*
Edith: <-------------wollte schon immer mal einen gott unterm messer


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Ihr seid krank Oo


----------



## gamerfront (3. Juli 2008)

so *spam* bin auch mal hier


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Lebendig, sonst bringt's das doch nicht!


im medizinstudium ist es nicht unüblich das man bei einer obduktion teilnimmt


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ihr seid krank Oo


Du bist aber auch ein Blitzmerker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Und da ist es auch üblich, dass 80% der Studenten kotzen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> im medizinstudium ist es nicht unüblich das man bei einer obduktion teilnimmt


Wer sagt denn ich studiere?


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

kA niemand... kam wohl eher weil ihr hier über Tote geredet habt :X


----------



## Masterpurzel (3. Juli 2008)

Nabend zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

naja ich wollte ihn eigentlich lebendig und nicht tot !


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Wo ist Zez hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Achso.. naja..wird schon nicht abnippeln. Grmlrmglgmmgml. WILL Diablo3!!


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wo ist Zez hin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir waren zu langsam er liegt vor dem rechner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Meinste? Ich denke eher, er hat Angst bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

<-- 17
<-- (auf Avatar zeig) ist nicht meine Hausärztin
<-- sollte, wenn es nach mutter geht, schon heute bei Ärztin gewesen sein - aber ich bin ein fauler Mensch, woebi, wenn ich nun die Schmerzen und einen Arztbesuch vergleiche, bereue ich es, nicht hingegangen zu sein *stöhn*


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> WILL Diablo3!!


hör bloß auf ich süchtl jetzt shcon vor mich hin


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> <-- 17


So ich kann weiter forschen nur etwas geduld


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Da issa ja!


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> <-- (auf Avatar zeig) ist nicht meine Hausärztin


lass mich raten dir wärs aber lieber wenn das dein hausärtzin wäre

dann zahlt man gerne mal 10€ umd da hinzukommen^^


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

Zez=Raucher?


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

ne iser nicht


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Faulheit sollte aber nicht über die Gesundheit siegen. Nicht lustig! Und wehe du gehst morgen nicht, dann mach ich dir Beine!


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

Irrgendwann mal drogen genommen egal in welcher form ?


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> <-- 17
> <-- (auf Avatar zeig) ist nicht meine Hausärztin
> <-- sollte, wenn es nach mutter geht, schon heute bei Ärztin gewesen sein - aber ich bin ein fauler Mensch, woebi, wenn ich nun die Schmerzen und einen Arztbesuch vergleiche, bereue ich es, nicht hingegangen zu sein *stöhn*


nup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh gern zu ärtzinnen xD *g*


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nup
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Als ich 10 war musste ich mir mal blut abnehmen lassen die ärztin war so alt das die nadel beim rausziehen der spritze stecken blieb und das 2 mal hinter einander  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (3. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nup
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lo~ool


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Zez=Raucher?


Nein



LordofDemons schrieb:


> ne iser nicht


Richtig



Siu schrieb:


> Faulheit sollte aber nicht über die Gesundheit siegen. Nicht lustig! Und wehe du gehst morgen nicht, dann mach ich dir Beine!


Stimmt - ich werde morgen zu 100% gehen!



D132 schrieb:


> Irrgendwann mal drogen genommen egal in welcher form ?


Ja Alkohol, ausserdem vor 1 jahr mal an nem Joint gezogen - war aber nicht berauschend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Alkohol nicht zu viel, einmal im Monat komme ich angetrunken - betrunken nach Hause, das was schon.
Aber Passiv Raucher bin ich öfters mal :/


Minastirit schrieb:


> nup
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du stehst auf Ärztinnen 40+? Interessant zu wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Du stehst auf Ärztinnen 50+? Interessant zu wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ist minas wie er leibt und lebt er ruft auch immer bei den "reifen" frauen ab 50 an XD


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

beschreib wo der schmerz sitzt wie er sich anfühlt und was du mir sonst noch so alles über ihn erzählen kannst oder ob sonstige körperliche änderungen aufgetreten sind


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

meine ärtzin ist 26 .. und da geh ich gerne hin xd

woot to hattest nen joint ... ich auch 2 in einem monat ^^ geborztag + neujahr xD seit da nimmer .. gar nid so speziell ..da mag ich wodka besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ist minas wie er leibt und lebt er ruft auch immer bei den "reifen" frauen ab 50 an XD



fu ! dir mach ich nie mehr was^^


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> meine ärtzin ist 26 .. und da geh ich gerne hin xd
> 
> woot to hattest nen joint ... ich auch 2 in einem monat ^^ geborztag + neujahr xD seit da nimmer .. gar nid so speziell ..da mag ich wodka besser
> 
> ...


ne 26jährige ärtztin giev bilder plx oder zumindest ne bschreibung


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> fu ! dir mach ich nie mehr was^^


ich nehm alles zurück du bist der coolste auf der welt der könig überhaupt (nach mir)


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Ich hab' auch 'ne Hausärztin. xD Die ist aber glaub' ich schon 35-40. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Namd ihr Bubis


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich hab' auch 'ne Hausärztin. xD Die ist aber glaub' ich schon 35-40.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist also noch nicht minas altersgruppe ähhhhh vergesst das


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

zez lass dir nicht zu viel zeit sonst läuft die schneller ab als du dich umsehen kannst *hrhrhr*


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd ihr Bubis


hey da is einer von den Toten auferstanden^^


----------



## gamerfront (3. Juli 2008)

bei dem ganzen gespamme komm ich nich mit^^


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> beschreib wo der schmerz sitzt wie er sich anfühlt und was du mir sonst noch so alles über ihn erzählen kannst oder ob sonstige körperliche änderungen aufgetreten sind


Rechte Seite der Burst, ungefähr gegenüber vom herzen.
Beim Ein- / Ausatmen, sowie Gähnen etc- alles was mit Luft usw zu teun hat - und beim Bewegen des Brustkorbes.
Stechender Schmerz



Minastirit schrieb:


> woot to hattest nen joint ... ich auch 2 in einem monat ^^ geborztag + neujahr xD seit da nimmer .. gar nid so speziell ..da mag ich wodka besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jacky 4 life!
Und Vodka hasse ich, kann ich wirklich nimmer haben, beim Geschmack wird mir übel, seit ich nen 4 Stunden blackout hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann lieber Bier oder nen Mixgetränk =) (Vodka Lemon geht zbs)


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

D132 versuchst du hier gerade eine Ferndiagnose oder eine über google.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Jacky 4 life!
> Und Vodka hasse ich, kann ich wirklich nimmer haben, beim Geschmack wird mir übel, seit ich nen 4 Stunden blackout hatte
> 
> 
> ...


mach mal bier und sekt das is das geilste
sekt erweiter die blutgefäße und dann schlägt das bier ein wie ne bombe aber ihr dürft das nicht mit hartem schnaps machen sonst hauts euch ausn latschen ehrlich ich kann das beurteilen^^


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

nabend ! hier bin ich mal wieder xD


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Rechte Seite der Burst, ungefähr gegenüber vom herzen.
> Beim Ein- / Ausatmen, sowie Gähnen etc- alles was mit Luft usw zu teun hat - und beim Bewegen des Brustkorbes.
> Stechender Schmerz



Meine Mutter hatte mal was ähnliches, die hatte ihre Rippen verbogen und die drückten dann auf die Lunge oder so... Könnte das sowas sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Wuuaaah, der kopflose Vanía ist da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Evt gibt im WWW nen Fragebogen
Frage 1:
ist der Patient gesund oder nicht?
[] Gesund
[] Nicht gesund.
Frage 2:
Hat der patient physische Schäden oder psychische?
[] physische
[] psychische
Frage 3:
Wo schmerzt es den Patienten?
[]Kopf
[]Brustbereich
[]Bauchbereich
[]Beine
[]Arme
...
...
...


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

sowas hab ich auch is bei mir aber durch ne krankheit gekommen ... -.-


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> D132 versuchst du hier gerade eine Ferndiagnose oder eine über google.de
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Mayo Clinic Gesundheitsbuch


----------



## Masterpurzel (3. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd ihr Bubis


nabend Lurock


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

Fieber oder schwindelgefühle? Husten?


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Würde auch so etwas sagen wie Ala. Wenn die Rippe oder so angeknackst ist, dann kann das schon ziemlich schmerzen, wenn die auf die Lungenpartie drückt. Ist ja laut Aussage beim Atmen..


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> nabend Lurock


Huhu Purzel


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Ach, hallo, Lu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

Lurok is in da House! ^^


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Hi Lurock unso :>


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ach, hallo, Lu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na Schnuggi *g*



Vanía schrieb:


> Lurok is in da House! ^^


WTH's "Lurok"?

Edit: Und noch ein "Namd" an Siu...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

An Rippen habe ich auch schong edacht - irgendwas drückt da sicher drauf :/
Aber es kam auf, als ich vorm PC hockte oO
Evt hat Milchtüte mich in sein Deathnote geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@D132: nein nichts von alle dem.


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

"Lurok".. sollte wohl an Turok anspielen °_°


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> "Lurok".. sollte wohl an Turok anspielen °_°


Achso, verständlich, in meiner Freizeit jage ich oft Dinos die sich in meinen bescheidenen Vorgarten verirrt haben.


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

Ich mein ich hab was moment Brustfellentzündung und Pleuraergüsse
Symptome:
Atemnot
Schmerzen im Brustraum
Trockener husten Fieber und frösteln
Eine entzündung der doppelwändigen pleura, die die lunge uhüllt, wird als Brustfellentzündung bezeichnet. Pleuraergüsse sind flüssigkeitsansammlungen in der Pleurahöhle zwischen lungen und brustwand.
Uhrsache eine brustfellentzündung und pleuraergüsse treten als komplikation von grunderkrankungen auf beispielsweiße Tuberkulose lungenentzündung lungenembolie bauchspeicheldrüsenentzündung krebs oder herzmuskelschwäche sowie brustkorbverlätzungen oder anderen schweren erkrankungen.
kommt das so in die richtung? wenn ja hier steht noch mehr dazu


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Was für ein Horrorszenario, D123! oO


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Achso, verständlich, in meiner Freizeit jage ich oft Dinos die sich in meinen bescheidenen Vorgarten verirrt haben.


DAS würd ich dir sogar zutraun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die dinos packste dann abends auf deine pizza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> und die dinos packste dann abends auf deine pizza
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das sowieso^^


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> DAS würd ich dir sogar zutraun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ne, zu zäh... Für die Pizzen nehm ich lieber das zarte Fleisch von jungen Mädchen!


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

*wegrenn*


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was für ein Horrorszenario, D123! oO


Ich hab noch viel mehr um genau zu sein noch 37 seiten


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

also das schmeckt bestimmt gut

*ala einfängt*

Wer hat Lust auf ne leckere Pizza? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ich mein ich hab was moment Brustfellentzündung und Pleuraergüsse
> Symptome:
> *Atemnot*
> Schmerzen im Brustraum
> ...


Nichts von dem Fetten trifft zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Herzmuskelschwäche glaub auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

D132 übertreib es mal nicht^^
Wahrscheinlich lag er einfach nur falsch oder saß falsch und hat sich irgendwas verrenkt. Versteht eh keine Sau was du da auflistest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

*Vanía in die **** tritt*

Das glaubst auch nur du!


----------



## Masterpurzel (3. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ne, zu zäh... Für die Pizzen nehm ich lieber das zarte Fleisch von jungen Mädchen!


ähm... lol?


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

wenns nicht die brustfellentzündung war vieleicht Atemnot, Husten, Gefühl der enge in der Brust, pfeifendes Atemgeräusch?
Nicht alle symptome müssen gleichzeitig auftreten ^^


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Nope, nur die Schmerzen, sonst keine Symptome


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

boah fuck windoof! fuck xp! fuck sp3!


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

auuuuuuuuuääääääääääh!

 ala hat meine nüsse vergewaltigt!

Werft sie mit Melonen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

< hat keine Probleme mit XP oder SP3...der PC ist nur so klug wie sein Benutzer.


*vania auch noch einmal in die Weichteile tret*


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> boah fuck windoof! fuck xp! fuck sp3!


Zu dir komm ich gleich *auf warteplatz in der schlage deut*


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

warum tretet ihr mir alle in die weichteile? Oo hab doch nen unterleibschutz an, nachdem ala so fieß wahr!

nehmt LoD, der isses gewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

Zez du warst nicht zufällig bergarbeiter ? oder hast viel mit staubigen sachen gearbeitet?


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Ich würd Vania ja auch gerne in die Weichteile treten, aber ich glaube nicht, 
dass meine Trefferquote sooooo hoch ist, dass ich da etwas treffe...


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Pwned... einfach nur pwned :>


----------



## Masterpurzel (3. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> warum tretet ihr mir alle in die weichteile? Oo hab doch nen unterleibschutz an, nachdem ala so fieß wahr!
> 
> nehmt LoD, der isses gewöhnt
> 
> ...


Ich net, bin ganz brav *lieb schau*




ach LoD soll wa nehmen, oki doki^^


----------



## gamerfront (3. Juli 2008)

*spam* ich komm hier nicht mit^^


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Zez du warst nicht zufällig bergarbeiter ? oder hast viel mit staubigen sachen gearbeitet?


Doch war ich, 20 Jahre lang, zwischen der 3. und 4. Klasse!


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Als ob das hier schnell wäre...ist eher Rollstuhl-Chat hier


----------



## Masterpurzel (3. Juli 2008)

gamerfront schrieb:


> *spam* ich komm hier nicht mit^^



dann du schneller denken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Ich kann auch schneller !


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

also bei gesundheitlichen fragen bitte wenden sie sich andoktor doktor/Herr professor D132

Meine Bio/Chemie Naturwissenschaftslehrer nenen mich wirklich Doktor Doktor oder herr professor ~.~


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ich kann auch schneller !




Schneller gegen den Schrank laufen?


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> < hat keine Probleme mit XP oder SP3...der PC ist nur so klug wie sein Benutzer.
> 
> 
> *vania auch noch einmal in die Weichteile tret*


ich mit sp3 auch ent wirklich. muss jetz aber meine kiste erst mal dazu überreden es installieren zu wollen


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Ne nix mit laufen, da schmerzt es mir zu sehr!
Ich kann schneller Posten, wenn es dir zu langsam ist, dann brauche ich aber auch schneller antworten!


----------



## Masterpurzel (3. Juli 2008)

Schneller die Treppe runterfallen kann ich *g*


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Ich kann sie schneller rauf fallen!


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Ich habe kein Problem mit dem Tempo. Sag das dem gamerfront Typen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

soooo ich bin jetz auf dem weg zum flughafen eine spamige nacht noch euch allen und biss in 3 wochen =D ach ich werd euch irren freaks vermissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ich kann sie schneller rauf fallen!





Das würde ich zu gerne sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

wir dich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Byby - und was habe ich jetzt?
Ferien sicher nicht, die kommen erst noch >.>


----------



## gamerfront (3. Juli 2008)

ach nö  *spam


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub' ich werd' krank... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Egal.^^

Ich kann Treppen hochfallen und sie anschließend sofort runterfallen! -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

@ Lurok
warum wäre deine treffequote net so hoch? Oo bekommste die beine nimmer hoch vom vielen sofa sitzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Oha, zeigst du mir wie das geht, Herrin der Treppen?


----------



## Masterpurzel (3. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem mit dem Tempo. Sag das dem gamerfront Typen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schon erledigt Boss xD


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Oha, zeigst du mir wie das geht, Herrin der Treppen?


war an Ala!


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

AHHH ALA Schnuffel wird krank! *wild hin und herrenn*

Mach's gut D132 :> Viel Spaß und bis die Wochen


----------



## Masterpurzel (3. Juli 2008)

bis demnächst D132


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Ist eig einer von euch Säcken im SchülerVZ? Will mal Bilder von ecuh sehen xD


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ne 26jährige ärtztin giev bilder plx oder zumindest ne bschreibung



die schaut naja relativ gut aus (ok bisle wenig oben rum aber ega) ist hat so braune schulterlange haare ^^

btw pwnd gimp schami .. ich greif ihn nid an .. auf einmal er greift an -> vanish ^^ er bekommt add ab .. overnuke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum glück zock ich im pve nie mit cd^s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ist eig einer von euch Säcken im SchülerVZ? Will mal Bilder von ecuh sehen xD


nö aber ala hat glaubs bild von mir ^^


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

So wollte auch ma in dem Fred posten^^

Gute Nacht allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. Juli 2008)

Wieder mal n guten abend (irgendwie komm ich nie mehr als drüber raus XD)


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

jo
und klunker auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der vogel hat mich da reingezogen -.-


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Nacht Tittenmaus =)


----------



## Masterpurzel (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ist eig einer von euch Säcken im SchülerVZ? Will mal Bilder von ecuh sehen xD


zum Glück net *frech grins*

Gute Nacht Gribi


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

kann mir jmd verraten wie da funzen soll?



> Die "Ntoskrnl.exe" in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis kopieren.
> Dann die Ntoskrnl.exe umbenennen in Ntoskrnl.ex und danach ins Verzeichnis C:\WINDOWS\system32 kopieren.
> Windows im abgesicherten Modus [F8] starten und die aktuelle Ntoskrnl.exe in Ntoskrnl.xe, sowie die Ntoskrnl.ex in Ntoskrnl.exe umbenennen


ich kriegs iwie nich hin mir die datei auch mit endung anzeigen zu lassen XD


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

NEEEED pic von minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schick mal, komm on msn du sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> jo
> und klunker auch
> 
> 
> ...


Sag mal namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bekomm dich dann besuchen - hinterlass sogar was auf deiner Pinnwand ^^


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Ich hab' 2 Fotos von Minastirit und von Vanía hab' ich auch noch welche. xD


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kann mir jmd verraten wie da funzen soll?
> 
> 
> ich kriegs iwie nich hin mir die datei auch mit endung anzeigen zu lassen XD


Systemsteuerung --> Ordneroptionen --> da irgendwas^^


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

http://www.schuelervz.net/Profile/c017a42e79e02e40


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich hab' 2 Fotos von Minastirit und von Vanía hab' ich auch noch welche. xD


GoGo in yourBuffed hochladen!


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> @ Lurok
> warum wäre deine treffequote net so hoch? Oo bekommste die beine nimmer hoch vom vielen sofa sitzen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, ich sitz kaum auf dem Sofa.
Warum meine Trefferquote net so hoch ist?
Wie soll ich das erklären... mmh... reiß dir mal ein Haar aus, schmeiß es in die Luft und versuch es dann weg zutreten...
Deutlich genug?


----------



## White-Frost (3. Juli 2008)

um was gehts grad? XD


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich hab' 2 Fotos von Minastirit und von Vanía hab' ich auch noch welche. xD


wenn du die wem zeigst, dann fahr ihc im fahrrad zu dir und werf dir böse wörter an den kpof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kann mir jmd verraten wie da funzen soll?
> 
> 
> ich kriegs iwie nich hin mir die datei auch mit endung anzeigen zu lassen XD




... das ist soo leicht


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, ich sitz kaum auf dem Sofa.
> Warum meine Trefferquote net so hoch ist?
> Wie soll ich das erklären... mmh... reiß dir mal ein Haar aus, schmeiß es in die Luft und versuch es dann weg zutreten...
> Deutlich genug?


Made my Day! xD


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> wenn du die wem zeigst, dann fahr ihc im fahrrad zu dir und werf dir böse wörter an den kpof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich werf das fahrad an kopf Xd


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Systemsteuerung --> Ordneroptionen --> da irgendwas^^


ahhh danke! ka warum ich das net anhatte XD


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, ich sitz kaum auf dem Sofa.
> Warum meine Trefferquote net so hoch ist?
> Wie soll ich das erklären... mmh... reiß dir mal ein Haar aus, schmeiß es in die Luft und versuch es dann weg zutreten...
> Deutlich genug?


wusste garnicht das deiner so klein bist oO
Also schließe nicht immer von dir auf andere - ok? =)


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

minas on msn kommen, will ma deine visage sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kann mir jmd verraten wie da funzen soll?
> 
> 
> ich kriegs iwie nich hin mir die datei auch mit endung anzeigen zu lassen XD



extra -> ordner opts -> ansicht -> endungen anzeigen


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> minas on msn kommen, will ma deine visage sehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du sagst mir erstmal deinen SVZ namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ... das ist soo leicht


ey in den ordneroptionen war für mich nur wichtig die verstecktan anzuzeigen alles andere erschien mir immer nebensächlich^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> minas on msn kommen, will ma deine visage sehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


irgendwie kein bock .. mom mal sichtbar mchen


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ey in den ordneroptionen war für mich nur wichtig die verstecktan anzuzeigen alles andere erschien mir immer nebensächlich^^


p0rn? ^^


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> wusste garnicht das deiner so klein bist oO
> Also schließe nicht immer von dir auf andere - ok? =)


Wer hat dir denn in den Kaffee geschissen?


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Du sagst mir erstmal deinen SVZ namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jonas Hakenes

aber klick doch einfach auf den link xD


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wer hat dir denn in den Kaffee geschissen?


Ich trinke keinen Kaffee - wie ich schon sagte, schließe nicht von dir auf andere =)


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Jonas Hakenes
> 
> aber klick doch einfach auf den link xD


sorry - nicht gesehen^^


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

Minas sieht lustig aus, der guckt voll lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ich trinke keinen Kaffee - wie ich schon sagte, schließe nicht von dir auf andere =)


Okay, dann versuch ichs anders:
Wer hat dir denn ins Müsli gepisst?


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

.... ist ja auch ne katze ^^


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Okay, dann versuch ichs anders:
> Wer hat dir denn ins Müsli gepisst?


Niemand =)

Wobei ... ich esse mein Müsli mit Milch, die wird von Kühen produziert, welche Gras essen, welche vom Regen + der Erde + den Mineralien aus der Erde wachsen, und der Regen kommt aus dem verdunsteten Wasser --> das kommt aus Flüssen Seene etc, und da ist auch geklärtes Abwasser drinn, also habt evt IHR ALLE HIER mir in mein Müsli gepisst!


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

Zez, was fürn Kommentar xD


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Niemand =)


So zickig wie du bist könnte man das aber meinen.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So zickig wie du bist könnte man das aber meinen.


Habs editiert:
 Hier nochmal für dich:
Wobei ... ich esse mein Müsli mit Milch, die wird von Kühen produziert, welche Gras essen, welche vom Regen + der Erde + den Mineralien aus der Erde wachsen, und der Regen kommt aus dem verdunsteten Wasser --> das kommt aus Flüssen Seene etc, und da ist auch geklärtes Abwasser drinn, also habt evt IHR ALLE HIER mir in mein Müsli gepisst!
=)


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Habs editiert:
> Hier nochmal für dich:
> Wobei ... ich esse mein Müsli mit Milch, die wird von Kühen produziert, welche Gras essen, welche vom Regen + der Erde + den Mineralien aus der Erde wachsen, und der Regen kommt aus dem verdunsteten Wasser --> das kommt aus Flüssen Seene etc, und da ist auch geklärtes Abwasser drinn, also habt evt IHR ALLE HIER mir in mein Müsli gepisst!
> =)


Ich glaub ich geh nur noch ins Freie zum Pinkeln damit du deine Aromastoffe bekommst!


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

bäm lvl up und so ^^

ich geh mal off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab morgen ja noch prüfung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

omfg ich geb hier gleich den löffel ab, is das geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> omfg ich geb hier gleich den löffel ab, is das geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenns so weiter geht, geb ich den Löffel ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

Oo


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Ich würds begrüßen... ;P


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Du bist gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. Juli 2008)

Man hierm uss man ganz bei der s ache sein sonst kommt man aber überhaupt nimmer mit ihr spammt ja wie die blöden heute XD


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Hatte heute vieeeel Langeweile - und das versüßt mir nun den Abend, habe sonst nix zu machen^^


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Du bist gemein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin Beeooowuulf! *auszieh und Monster verdresch*


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Ich esse nie Müsli - bin ich anders? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

JA!


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin Beeooowuulf! *auszieh und Monster verdresch*


<-- kein Monster, nur Death/Black Metaler!


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juli 2008)

ok leute ich geh jetzt auch mal off mir gehts seit ner std echt scheiße, imo siehts so aus als ob ich morgen erst mal nicht in die BS kann.

Ich wünsche euch noch ne gute nacht und ZeZ hoffentlich gehts dir bald wieder besser.

Cya all
Christian aka LoD


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich esse nie Müsli - bin ich anders?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Gute Nacht LoD, hoffe dir gehts morgen auch besser =) (bzw wenn die BS vorbei ist)


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich esse nie Müsli - bin ich anders?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab reingepisst^^


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Gute Nacht, LoD! (und gute Besserung?^^)


----------



## White-Frost (3. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich esse nie Müsli - bin ich anders?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein bin auch überzeugter toastbrot esser XD


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Minas! Dude! Geif mal deine MSN-Adressä!


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

Gn8i LoD schnuckelchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 machs Gut, schlaf gut und ruh dich bis morgen nommal schön aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> nein bin auch überzeugter toastbrot esser XD


Toastbrote haben auch Gefühle, du Mörder!


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

ich kann dir minas msn adresse geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Minas! Dude! Geif mal deine MSN-Adressä!


was?


----------



## White-Frost (3. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Toastbrote haben auch Gefühle, du Mörder!


Toastbrot is doch nichts anderes wie müsli also sind wir nicht alle irgendwo mörder


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Toast? Esse ich fast nie. xD Ich ess' immer nur stinknormales Broooooooot und zwar massenhaft. xD


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ich kann dir minas msn adresse geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fein und deine gleich mit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

Oo

Minas:
prince_of_persian_1990@hotmail.com

Mich hast du doch schon im icq -.-
hier aber msn

jonas_h@hotmail.com


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Blub unso :>


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Oo
> 
> Minas:
> deinemutta@hotmail.com
> ...


mich hatter auch icq du nup xd


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Schnuffel! Hast du icq? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Oo
> 
> Minas:
> prince_of_persian1990@hotmail.com
> ...


ICQ ist Mist! Danke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

xD was fürn ...VOLLIDIOT,EY! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Neuer Avatr, alle mal F5 drücken!


----------



## White-Frost (3. Juli 2008)

Ihr habt alle icq aber spammt trotzdem in nem forum wo man dauer f5 drücken muss?^^ versteh einer die leute^^


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Hier ist es viiiieeeel schöner, White-Frost! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Hier geht der postcounter um 1 hoch, dazu ist es für die Ewigkeit und die Weltgesellschaft lesbar!


----------



## White-Frost (3. Juli 2008)

Nenn mich whity hab ich mich dran gewöhnt und is weniger umständlich zum schreiben^^
Mich solls nich störn hier kann ich mit spammen icq fehlen mir die nummern zu XDD
Aso für die nachfahren damit unsere gesprächer erhalten bleiben des ergibt sinn


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

ebn


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Hier geht der postcounter um 1 hoch, dazu ist es für die Ewigkeit und die Weltgesellschaft lesbar!


icq speichert deine gesamten gespräche. die sind bestimmt auch für die ewigkeit. schäuble und so^^


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

ICQ suckt - xFire ist viel toller *klatsch*


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Hier geht der postcounter um 1 hoch, dazu ist es für die Ewigkeit und die Weltgesellschaft lesbar!


Jep, ich sags euch, wenn die Leute in 3000 Jahren das Buffed-Forum besuchen halten sie uns für verrückte Götter!


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Trolli ist da! *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überwachungstaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat FTW!!!!!!! (not...)

Go, Schnuffel, rück' deine ICQ-Nummer raus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

hier spammen ist lustiger


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

@ Lurok
vor allem dich.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jep, ich sags euch, wenn die Leute in 3000 Jahren das Buffed-Forum besuchen halten sie uns für verrückte Götter!


Siehe D132!


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> icq speichert deine gesamten gespräche. die sind bestimmt auch für die ewigkeit. schäuble und so^^


nicht wenn man sie löscht


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> icq speichert deine gesamten gespräche. die sind bestimmt auch für die ewigkeit. schäuble und so^^


Schäuble rockt!

o   
L_  
OL  
This is Schäuble. Copy Schäuble into your signature to help him on his way to Überwachungsstaat.


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

oder die festplatte abbrennt :'(


----------



## White-Frost (3. Juli 2008)

Ach heutzutage wird doch jeder atemzug überwacht und festgehalten^^ Allein was das gehirn für ne  speicherkapazität hat eigentlich müsste man nur irgend n typen vor 1000 von bildschirmen setzen und später sein gehirn scannen XDD das wird die zukunft


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Mein Inet ist langsam, mein rechter Brustkorb schmerzt - ich verabschiede mich!


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Schnuffel! Hast du icq?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass mich jeder addet. Ja. Nummer: 294136993. MSN-Addy: bittner4@t-online.de


----------



## White-Frost (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Mein Inet ist langsam, mein rechter Brustkorb schmerzt - ich verabschiede mich!


na dann gute nacht wird schon werden^^

oh siu gleich addn XD


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass mich jeder addet. Ja. Nummer: 294136993. MSN-Addy: bittner4@t-online.de


Ich adde dich nicht!


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass mich jeder addet. Ja. Nummer: 294136993. MSN-Addy: bittner4@t-online.de




Dankeschööööööön! :-*


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

ich add dich net, du hast in meine eier getreten! mit voller absicht!


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ich adde dich nicht!


ich dich nid xD


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ich add dich net, du hast in meine eier getreten! mit voller absicht!


würd ich dir und ala ja auch aber bei ala wirds schwer ! psöe frau sendet meine schönen bilder rum -.- te


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nicht wenn man sie löscht


aber wer macht das schon.....



Zez schrieb:


> Ich adde dich nicht!


ich auch net!


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich dich nid xD


Woher willst du wissen ob ich überhaupt ICQ habe?
Etwas was nicht da ist, kannst dua auch nicht nicht adden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Gut so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja Vania.. dachte du hast nix :X


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> aber wer macht das schon.....



mein pigdin alle 3 tage^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen ob ich überhaupt ICQ habe?
> Etwas was nicht da ist, kannst dua auch nicht nicht adden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann gib msn .. und wenn das auch nid hast lach ich dich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ og og shcick per pn


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> würd ich dir und ala ja auch aber bei ala wirds schwer ! psöe frau sendet meine schönen bilder rum -.- te


schön is das bild net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mein pigdin alle 3 tage^^


hmm noch ein grund der mich immer näher dazu bringt mir pidgin zu holen...


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dann gib msn .. und wenn das auch nid hast lach ich dich aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich habe kein MSN xD


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Pidgin habsch auch Oo Geht mir aber derzeit ein wenig auf den Keks^^


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

ich weiß wie zez aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs im svz gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man man dein gesicht sieht man nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ich weiß wie zez aussieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zuviele Haare?^^
Solltest evt mal die BIlder von Pol&Is anschauen, da stehe ich als Russischer Präsident vorne, sieht man recht gut mein Gesicht^^


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

eindeutig.... aber das kenn ich, is bei mir auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Wie gesagt, schau die Pol&Is Bilder an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

cya mädels und so weiter und so fort .. bin mal off


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

Tschö, Minas!


----------



## White-Frost (3. Juli 2008)

gute nacht minas


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> schön is das bild net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fu xD naja fragt sich welches sie geschickt hat .. das wo ich was anhab oder das andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find das 2e besser


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

tschööö minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich lad mal eb das pic von dir hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



olol ich will garnet sehn was das andere is -.-


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Jaaa lad es hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tschöö Minas ... da fällt mir ein, ich will ja auch schlafen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal, muss auf Minas Bild warten^^


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

ne, heude nimmer, ich muss norgen noch arbeiten und um 5 uhr aufstehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ala heult schon rum, wenn sie um 10 uhr raus muss -.- gn8 alle zusammen, bleibt sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut dann auch von mir bis Morgen an Alle =)


----------



## White-Frost (3. Juli 2008)

gn8 an alle die grad abwandern^^


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Theoritisch muss ich morgen gar nicht raus.. praktisch dann aber gegen 10, wenn ich aufwache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. Juli 2008)

naja da hier alle weg sind verabschied ich micha uch noch falls ncoh wer da is gn8


----------



## Bankchar (4. Juli 2008)

Niemand mehr hier ?_?


----------



## airace (4. Juli 2008)

guten Morgen xD


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juli 2008)

guten tag.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

posten nur zwischen 21 und 6 uhr!^^


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Vania verstößt gegen die Regel!


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

OH MEIN ZEZ! GOTT IS ONLINE!

iwas stimmt da net so ganz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

So da bin ich. Pünktlich um 9 Uhr da, für 20min Spam, bis ich wieder gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend. 
*Spaziert an den Stammtisch, und stellt schon mal das Bier kalt*

Edit.: AAHHH Verdammt, ich wollt erster sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

nAbend


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

Huhu!

Wo ist die hübsche Frau hin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

Frau?


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Hmm keine Ahnung, schreibt mir PM's wenn ihr sie wieder wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

ach die von ZEZ, stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst, fällt es mir acuh auf


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Lass die weg. War blöd das Avatar -.-

Nabend!


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Abend Siu


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

Dafür ist der von Siu umso besser, find den so knuffig den Hamster? als Jedi?
Nabend Siu


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schnuffel! <3


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

muh?! nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Moin!


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

Nabend Ala, nabend Siu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Schön, werde die restlichen 15min ja schonmal mit einer netten Gesellschaft verbingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

OMG wie schnell hier wieder gepostet wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nabend an alle die grad wieder dazugekommen sind!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

*in den raum hetz bier hinstell lurock noch schnell n tritt gibt und auf couch schmeiß* *keuch*
ich bin iwie spät dran hab noch D2 zocken müssen^^


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

was passiert denn in 15 min zez?


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Lurock fehlt !


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

LoD warum hast du eigentlich keinen Ava mehr? ^^


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend alle :>

Huhu Schnuffel <3


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

OMG!


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

@ vania: in 15 Min geht zez wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

in 15 /inzwischen 14min) gehts ab RL, mit Freunden ins Kino, Hancock anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> LoD warum hast du eigentlich keinen Ava mehr? ^^


die selbe frage stell ich mir auch grad


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Das ist kein Jedi! ZOMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist das Assassins Creed Häschen :")


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

aso... seltsam lurok is weder im msn noch im icq online... wa geht, der is ehute mal nicht drinnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> OMG!


ROFL er hat OMG gesagt!


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> in 15 /inzwischen 14min) gehts ab RL, mit Freunden ins Kino, Hancock anschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da wollt ich auch rein gestern, hab mich mit meinem freund dann aber doch für Kung Fu panda entschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Panda love  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

LOL er hat ROFL gesagt! ZOMFG!


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Hancock guck ich nächste Woche mit Freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - das wird soo geil


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Nabend, liebe Amokente, nabend LoD ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> in 15 /inzwischen 14min) gehts ab RL, mit Freunden ins Kino, Hancock anschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kann ich mitkommen? Bin in 10 mins da, k?


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

<- single :'(


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Alle mit ihrem Hancock..

Warum steckt in dem Name eigentlich das Wörtchen Penis? Also in han*cock*? ^^


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

*Vania knuff* Wird schon wird schon *auf die Schulter tapps*

Auylio werd erwachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Weil's ein Mann ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

Vania: wayne?^^ man braucht doch keine Beziehung um Glücklich zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Weil er nach meinem benannt wurde - darauf wurden die Verfolgungsjagd auf dem Highway gedreht!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nabend, liebe Amokente, nabend LoD (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hab doch erst am Sontag geburtstag?


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

ach jaaah.... wieso amokente? Oo


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> <- single :'(


ich auch :'(


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Genau !
Jden Morgen Knoppers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Ala: Könnte sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Vania: wayne?^^ man braucht doch keine Beziehung um Glücklich zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Weil er nach meinem benannt wurde - darauf wurden die Verfolgungsjagd auf dem Highway gedreht!



Weer wurde nach wem benannt?


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Ich bin so hart, ich esse mein Knoppers schon um 8!


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

haha zez is single! xDxD


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab doch erst am Sontag geburtstag?


AAAAAAAAAAAAAH verguckt. oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

ne er hat am 6.7 !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wh00t? In myBuffed steht 04.07.?


WTF


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> haha zez is single! xDxD


pöser Junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9min to go, will noch 1k posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

du hst auf die Uhrzeit und den Tag geguckt XD


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

ja dann spam mal rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

Na dann poste mal was das Zeug her gibt


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

Ala auch single? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Dann beeil dich und schreib 7 Mal "ich bin bereit !"


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

*post*
Nicht sinnfrei dieser Post!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Ala auch single?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da hat wohl einer notstand


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

OMG ein post und 5 Poster vor mir.. ich muss schneller werden


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du hst auf die Uhrzeit und den Tag geguckt XD


ROFL LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

@ Vanía: Avatar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ LoD: Ich bin doof! XD Verguckt...


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Dann beeil dich und schreib 7 Mal "ich bin bereit !"


Spongebob alarm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> OMG ein post und 5 Poster vor mir.. ich muss schneller werden


GOGOGO


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Ala auch single?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> da hat wohl einer notstand


aber hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> OMG ein post und 5 Poster vor mir.. ich muss schneller werden


noob.
7


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Spongebob alarm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neeeiiin !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du hast nurnoch 5 posts vor dir ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> @ LoD: Ich bin doof! XD Verguckt...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1. haste recht
2. lol


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

3 to go 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

Sponagebob wooohoo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> aber hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich kauf dir ne nutte


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Mir bitte 2.


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

*Zez antreib*


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Die guten alten Nachtschwärmerzeiten sind wieder da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wieder so viele Leute auf einmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

*enrage*
1!

und 6min!


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

ROFL bei den letzten 10 Posts steht bei mir "vor einer Minute" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Chacka chacka oO


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich kauf dir ne nutte


das war ncht auf mich bezogen xD außerdem bruach ich mein geld für wacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Go, Zez!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> *enrage*
> 1!
> 
> und 6min!


achtung er geht enrage jetzt alle overnuken


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Die guten alten Nachtschwärmerzeiten sind wieder da.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Für mich sinds die guten Neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Bei mir steht one minute ago 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

achja 1001 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

gz zez


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Für mich sinds die guten Neuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Olé, GZ! XD


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

1002 ... ach ist das ein Gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> das war ncht auf mich bezogen xD außerdem bruach ich mein geld für wacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum gehn alle nach Wacken.. nur wegen WOA ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

ICH HABE MEINEN AVA WIEDER


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

OMG GOGOGOG BATTLEREZZ!! OVERHEAL!! AAAARGH!!


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Man leckt mich Oo - Geht mir zu schnell.. werd echt zu alt für den scheiss


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

GZ AN LOD UND ZEZ !


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

ich bin nächstes jahr auf wacken


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

jaaaaaaa LOL


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> gz zez


Danke
ZOMFG er hat gz gesagt!



Auylio schrieb:


> Warum gehn alle nach Wacken.. nur wegen WOA ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich geh Summerbreeze und Nature One 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

nächstes jahr is fast jeder metaller auf wacken wegen den 20 jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Man leckt mich Oo - Geht mir zu schnell.. werd echt zu alt für den scheiss


neee ich leckd ich jetzt nicht aber frag mal ala


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

GZ zum 1003 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Völlig zusammenhanglos hier °_°


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

Will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei meiner Hipp(ie) hopper Klasse brauch ich mal was um mich richtig auszutoben..


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Wenn In Flames kommt, überlege ichs mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> nächstes jahr is fast jeder metaller auf wacken wegen den 20 jahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich lass mir bis nächstes jahr wacken die haare nicht mehr schneiden


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Ist eigntlich CoB da?


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

IN FALMES <3
aber aporeiter, bg, und so werden hoffentlich auch da sin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Völlig zusammenhanglos hier °_°


Du bist nur ... ... zu alt ... ... um den Zusammenhang zu verstehen =)


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

MUAHAH ZOMFG OMG LOL ROFL


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Ist eigntlich CoB da?


DIESES JAHR!!!!!


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> neee ich leckd ich jetzt nicht aber frag mal ala



Ich bin krank, ich würd bestimmt alles vollkotzen. XDDD


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Du bist nur ... ... zu alt ... ... um den Zusammenhang zu verstehen =)


rüschtisch


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Wow, 2x F5 und nur ein Post, man seid ihr lame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich lass mir bis nächstes jahr wacken die haare nicht mehr schneiden


Welche Haare?


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich lass mir bis nächstes jahr wacken die haare nicht mehr schneiden


dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich bin krank, ich würd bestimmt alles vollkotzen. XDDD


cool du auch^^


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

LoD dreht durch..

Ja danke ZeZ -.-"


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Ach du armer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Welche Haare?


*hust* du darfst entscheiden an welchen stellen ich siemir wachsen lasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

in 27 tagen seh ich cob,iron maiden und jfac.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

So 1 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> cool du auch^^


Leider! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nun kann ich keine Schokolade essen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *hust* du darfst entscheiden an welchen stellen ich siemir wachsen lasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ROFL ZOFG OLOL!


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *hust* du darfst entscheiden an welchen stellen ich siemir wachsen lasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Igitt, am Arsch oO
Arschwackeln + Arschbangen? ;D


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Dann mal Viel Spaß. Berichte ma nachher wie der Film war! Und kein Spoiler, sonst biste der erste auf ignore!


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Du packst noch 1010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> in 27 tagen seh ich cob,iron maiden und jfac....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das gibt böse nackenschmerzen vom headbangen


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

lol


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das gibt böse nackenschmerzen vom headbangen


da hab ich eh schon scherzen wegen nem sonnenbrand -.-


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das gibt böse nackenschmerzen vom headbangen


Hatte ich schon von nur 2 Bands - Finntroll und Amon Amarth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


0min!


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Caroo ist krank *wild umherrenn* AAAHH

*Tee mach*


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Igitt, am Arsch oO
> Arschwackeln + Arschbangen? ;D


du schwein an was denkst du shcon wieder ich meine eig die haare aufm kopf auf deine gedanken bin ich nicht mal gekommen


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Vania is doppelposting!


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Viel Spaß, Zez. *g*


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

nein ihr seit nur lamE!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> da hab ich eh schon scherzen wegen nem sonnenbrand -.-


LOOOOOL du noob wieder nich eingschmiert und dann mit geekbräune in die sonne gegangen


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du schwein an was denkst du shcon wieder ich meine eig die haare aufm kopf auf deine gedanken bin ich nicht mal gekommen


Naja meine Kopfhaare sind so lang, da hielt ich das für selbstverständlich!
Fuck -1 - sry, bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Vania is sucking dicks °_° 

/discuss


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Ich hol mir jetzt ein Eis und wenn bis dahin nicht die 974. Seite offen ist seid ihr alle ganz ganz schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> nein ihr seit nur lamE!


jep


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

seitseid.de unso


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> LOOOOOL du noob wieder nich eingschmiert und dann mit geekbräune in die sonne gegangen


neiiiiin ich hab 9 stunnden aufm bau gearbeitet inner sonne und dann hab ichs am abend gemerkt xD

bye zez!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Ich hol mir jetzt ein Eis und wenn bis dahin nicht die 974. Seite offen ist seid ihr alle ganz ganz schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


POSTCOUNTER INCREASED BY 1


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Ich hol mir jetzt ein Eis und wenn bis dahin nicht die 974. Seite offen ist seid ihr alle ganz ganz schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


POSTCOUNTER INCREASED BY 1


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> neiiiiin ich hab 9 stunnden aufm bau gearbeitet inner sonne und dann hab ichs am abend gemerkt xD
> 
> bye zez!


pff bürojob ftw


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Vania is sucking dicks °_°
> 
> /discuss


nein ich mag dicks net so... eher pussys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Vania is sucking dicks °_°
> 
> /discuss


Echt jetzt? Uöh


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

DoublePost 4tw... nicht so oft drücken..


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

Bringst mir auch ein Eis mit?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

LAME?


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

700 posts inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

BAM


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> nein ich mag dicks net so... eher pussys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Vania is eatin' pussys!

/discuss


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

Oo es ist zez!


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Ich bin sooo hart, ich schreib 3 min nach meiner Verabschiedung!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> 700 posts inc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schleeeeccht


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

PAH HAB N EIS UND NICHT SEITE 974 OFFEN HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Vania is eatin' pussys!
> 
> /discuss


Also ich esse gerne pussys? hmm... lässt sich drüber reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Soller doch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Solang's net meine... egal. XD)


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Aber jetzt..


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> PAH HAB N EIS UND NICHT SEITE 974 OFFEN HAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fielmann


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Also ich esse gerne pussys? hmm... lässt sich drüber reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bin ein scharfer züngler


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Ja gut. Das Essen ist jetzt im übertragenen Sinne gemeint :X


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> PAH HAB N EIS UND NICHT SEITE 974 OFFEN HAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DOHOCH! HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

jo


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Fielmann


ich kenn was was billiger ist und zwar vania


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

"Das ist der Stromkasten mit dem wir Probleme haben"
"Warum liegt hier eigentlich Stroh?"
"Hmm..weiss nicht. Warum hast du eine Maske auf?"
"Hmm..Puuhh...du kannst mir ja einen blasen?"

<3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Fielmann



Du hättest schon längst weg sein müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich bin ein scharfer züngler


mir war bis grade noch nicht schlecht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Vania steht vorm KiK und schreit "Ich bin billiger"


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> DOHOCH! HAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber nicht bevor ich auf antworten geklickt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> mir war bis grade noch nicht schlecht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du billigstück


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

ich weiß net wo n kik in münster ist... Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Aber nicht bevor ich auf antworten geklickt hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pff du bist echt lame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Wisst ihr wie ein kaktuseis aussieht?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

ich hättn ts server für uns alle^^


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

/sign


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

DAS schmeckt geil!

TS?! Das steigert aber nicht den Postcount!


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Ich schmeiß jetzt mal was in den Raum (oder Thread):

Wie findet ihr Hupfdohlen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wie ein kaktuseis aussieht?


nope


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

Jey 700 posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wie ein kaktuseis aussieht?


wien penis?


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

TS Server wäre ja mal geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Jey 700 posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1386


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Hupfdohlen?


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> TS?! Das steigert aber nicht den Postcount!


leider nicht


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

WER WILL TS ICH HABN SERVER


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Kaktuseis: hier

Jetzt wisst ihr was ich gerade lutsche oO


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Die versaute Jugend heutzutage... *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> wien penis?



Richtig !!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Kaktuseis: hier
> 
> Jetzt wisst ihr was ich gerade lutsche oO


ich will nicht wissen was du lutscht


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Kaktuseis: hier
> 
> Jetzt wisst ihr was ich gerade lutsche oO


an einem penis in mehreren farben! ^^


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

Ihhhhh!


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Sagte Caro :X

Kaktuseis schmeckt immer nur die spitze :X Wie beim Spargel^^


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Jippiee ^^


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Echt ey und wie bei anderen gewissen Dingen.. sagt jmd den ich kenne oO


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

LoD poste mal ts ip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

Auylio is doppelposting! kill him!!!11


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Och scheißt TS, hätte auchn Server
*angeb*

Aber mit PW
*angeb*


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Du doch auch.. Depp


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía auch!


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Auylio is doppelposting! kill him!!!11



Genau du auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich war nur schnell.. und ihr *LAME*


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

ich darf das! welpenschutz wegen noch keine 18 und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

Ich auch!


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

Ich auch!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

hehe ich werd euch alle wieder kicken muhaha

62.75.171.226:87678


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Bin aber auch nicht 18 unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ich darf das! welpenschutz wegen noch keine 18 und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber nicht mehr lange... *hrhrhr*


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Wer ist eigenlich schon über 19 hier? -.-


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

ja ne, nurnoch 8 monate, is zum glück net lange ala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Keiner?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wer ist eigenlich schon über 19 hier? -.-


frag micham 6.7.08 nochmal


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

SIU IST 20!!!!!!!!!111elf


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

Guten abend die herren whity is wieder da


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

also in 2 tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

Vorgestern 11 geworden


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

wer?


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe nicht, dass ich der einzige bin, der (über) 20 ist und hier postet -.-"


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

111elf !!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

62.75.171.226:87678

pw is heroes1234 oder so in der richtung probiert mal 123 hinten dran


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Guten abend die herren whity is wieder da



Und deine geile Signatur auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Guten abend die *herren* whity is wieder da





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nabend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shalor ist 11? XD


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

oo wo is mein hs?


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Glaibt ihr ich kann raiden und nebenbei noch Nachtschwärmer machen?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

wer kommt jetzt ts?


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Keiner über 19?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich geh in Rente x(


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

Bin ich der einzige im TS?


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Glaibt ihr ich kann raiden und nebenbei noch Nachtschwärmer machen?


ja, hab ich 3 wochen lang gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja dann wurd ich ausser gilde geschmisen weils der raidleader mitbekommen hat xD aber lief 2.5 wochen lang gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

GO ALLE TS


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja ne is klaa...^^



KOMMT TS!!111elf


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

ich komm ts enn ich mein headset gefunden hab.... dauert nimmer lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

SHALOR WIE WAR DEINE WOCHE SO?


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Aber TS hat keinen Redcounter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

ich weis nich ob ts so prickelnd is nach weisheitszahn rausnahme heut nachmittag ich schau mal


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

SIE WAR SCHEISSE UND DEINE?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> SIE WAR SCHEISSE UND DEINE?


AUCH


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

jetzt ab mit euch in ts es is so langweilig


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

KLEMMT EUER CAPSLÒCK?????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

GOGOGOGO


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

HM SCHEISSE

ABER HEUTE WAR GEIL! VIELE HÜBSCHE FRAUEN BEI STRANDBAD GESEHEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




capslock ftw


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> KLEMMT EUER CAPSLÒCK??????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


NEIn


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

MEINE BACKE IS ANGESCHWOLLEN UND KANN NUR FLÜSTERN NACH DEM DRECKS ZAHNARZT MEISTER CAPSLOCK^^


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

ICH HAB MEIN HEADSET GEFUNDEN^!!!!!!^^ WOOOHOOO


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

CAPSLOCK AUS

Dr. Capslock bitte in den Nachtschwärmer. Wir haben hier schwere innere Blutungen.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

oder DOCH?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

YEAH CAPT. CAPS UND DIE SHIFTCREW

WHOOOOOOOOOOO 1400 POSTS


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Hi Dr. Capslock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> MEINE BACKE IS ANGESCHWOLLEN UND KANN NUR FLÜSTERN NACH DEM DRECKS ZAHNARZT MEISTER CAPSLOCK^^


Meine Mum auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> 62.75.171.226:87678
> 
> pw is heroes1234 oder so in der richtung probiert mal 123 hinten dran


ich komm net drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

pw is heroes123


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

ala soll auch kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ich komm net drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DU BIST SOO SCHLECHT VANIA^^


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

Ich hab das Gefühl, wir kommen heute noch auf 1k Seiten *optimistisch guck*


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

ala go ab ins ts zack zack sonst gibtsn arsch voll


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tZaloY7zCHo

GÄÄÄNSEEHAAAUT ^-^


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> ala soll auch kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, ich komme nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Stimme ist wenn ich krank bin immer ganz brüchig und tiiieeeef! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fast wie'n Mann... x_X


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl, wir kommen heute noch auf 1k Seiten *optimistisch guck*


du hast das gefühl wir wissen es schon längst


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nö, ich komme nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann fällst du wenigstens nciht auf und jetzt ins ts sofort


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

ich komm net auf den ts, kann bitte nommal wer die ip posten xD


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

Hui, das war aber gedisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ich komm net auf den ts, kann bitte nommal wer die ip posten xD


62.75.171.226:87678

heroes123


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

LoD is doppelposting!


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

post nochmal ts meister bin zu faul zum zurückblättern


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

[21:41:55] Connecting to 62.75.171.226:87678
[21:41:55] Bad Login (name and/or password wrong)


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> LoD is doppelposting!


next time i do trippelposting yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

heroes123 geht net -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> [21:41:55] Connecting to 62.75.171.226:87678
> [21:41:55] Bad Login (name and/or password wrong)


lad mal ts neu runter und probiers nochmal


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dann fällst du wenigstens nciht auf und jetzt ins ts sofort


NEIN!


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Ich bin dann mal off leute, gute Nacht.
Irgentwie haut das mitm raiden nicht hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

sofort


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Gute Nacht, Auylio. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

ala ts! sofort! ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal off leute, gute Nacht.
> Irgentwie haut das mitm raiden nicht hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nachti


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

ALA ICH SAGS NOCH EINMAL TS UND ZWR ZACKIG IST DAS KLAR!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

ohne mindestens eine frau im ts ist es so trostlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

TS stinkt Abends :> Da hör ich immer Musik


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Ich hör' mich an wie ein männlicher Jugendlicher, der den Stimmbruch schon hinter sich hat, NEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

ROFL wie geil! das will ich hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

DOCH! so hör ich mich glaubich auch an, hatte heute noch nix zu essen


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich hör' mich an wie ein männlicher Jugendlicher, der den Stimmbruch schon hinter sich hat, NEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sofort *augen fangen an rot zu glühen*


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

dann nischt


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

oO es wird still.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

hey sogar der typ der heute weisheitszähne rausbekamm is drinnen also^^


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

Kennt ihr Jones Mraz - I'm yours? <3


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> oO es wird still....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weil alle die shreiben im ts sind XD


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Ich will aber nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Juli 2008)

Junge, Junge... *das Niveau hier von oben betrachtet*


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

LUUUROOOK! ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich will aber nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


büdebüdebüde *ganz ganz ganz lieb guck**mit vielen geschenken wink*


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Ah, hi Lurock, Augenhöhe, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (4. Juli 2008)

Ach ist der Lurock auch noch gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Komm TS will mal wissen wie du dich anhörst


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Junge, Junge... *das Niveau hier von oben betrachtet*


ach der chefspammer


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

afk -> bildschirm suchen und anschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

62.75.171.226:87678

PW: heroes123


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

AAHH, Oh mein Gott wie peinlich.
Ich geh runter, will in die Küche Bier holen. Geh aber nochmal beiläufig ins Wohnzimmer. Wir haben Besuch sind 7 Leute da. Meine Mum wollt wissen, was ich denn oben mache. Meine Aussage:
"Ich hab gerade ein bisschen an meinem Avatar rumgespielt."    Totenstille... Ich begreife gerade was ich sagte und in dem Moment gellendes Gelächter. Alle fangen gleichzeitig an zu lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach der chefspammer


Ich spamme nicht. Du spammst! Du scheust nicht mal unter deine Posts drunter zuschreiben, dass
sie nur da sind um deinen Schwanz zu verlängern... tzzz...


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> AAHH, Oh mein Gott wie peinlich.
> Ich geh runter, will in die Küche Bier holen. Geh aber nochmal beiläufig ins Wohnzimmer. Wir haben Besuch sind 7 Leute da. Meine Mum wollt wissen, was ich denn oben mache. Meine Aussage:
> "Ich hab gerade ein bisschen an meinem Avatar rumgespielt."    Totenstille... Ich begreife gerade was ich sagte und in dem Moment gellendes Gelächter. Alle fangen gleichzeitig an zu lachen
> 
> ...


rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

cyberschwanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich spamme nicht. Du spammst! Du scheust nicht mal unter deine Posts drunter zuschreiben, dass
> sie nur da sind um deinen Schwanz zu verlängern... tzzz...


pff

(soll nur meinen schw... verlängern)


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> AAHH, Oh mein Gott wie peinlich.
> Ich geh runter, will in die Küche Bier holen. Geh aber nochmal beiläufig ins Wohnzimmer. Wir haben Besuch sind 7 Leute da. Meine Mum wollt wissen, was ich denn oben mache. Meine Aussage:
> "Ich hab gerade ein bisschen an meinem Avatar rumgespielt."    Totenstille... Ich begreife gerade was ich sagte und in dem Moment gellendes Gelächter. Alle fangen gleichzeitig an zu lachen
> 
> ...


ungünstig wie XDD


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> cyberschwanz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geh du deinen bildschirm suchen


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ungünstig wie XDD


das wär was für GBO


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> AAHH, Oh mein Gott wie peinlich.
> Ich geh runter, will in die Küche Bier holen. Geh aber nochmal beiläufig ins Wohnzimmer. Wir haben Besuch sind 7 Leute da. Meine Mum wollt wissen, was ich denn oben mache. Meine Aussage:
> "Ich hab gerade ein bisschen an meinem Avatar rumgespielt."    Totenstille... Ich begreife gerade was ich sagte und in dem Moment gellendes Gelächter. Alle fangen gleichzeitig an zu lachen
> 
> ...


Made my night! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

@ LordofDemons: Bitte nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Bitte nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lalalalala heheh muhahaha shcon dabei^^


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

oO da is man mal ebn afk ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

ok habs an GBO geschickt


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

Jetz stockt der spam aber wieder XD


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

hey vania wie hört sich eig deine stimme an wenn du nackt bist XDDDD


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

Na toll, mien Vater wird sich bepissen vor Freude^^


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Es wird erstaunlich bequemer und übersichtlicher hier zu Posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Ja. Nabend Lurock :>


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

deutlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo is lurok?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Na toll, mien Vater wird sich bepissen vor Freude^^


nicht nur er^^



White-Frost schrieb:


> Jetz stockt der spam aber wieder XD


von wegen


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

@ LoD
sie is höher als sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

your voice is always higher wenn you nude

wohahaha thats true 

ich brech ab


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

Ja man muss halt nur mal danach rufen dann kommt er schon wieder hmm^^


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

Scrubs <3


----------



## Lurock (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Made my night!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Noch war es das, ja... noch... *mwahahahaha*



LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok habs an GBO geschickt


Du schickst einen Post aus 'nem Forum an eine Sammelstelle für Chat-Zitate... Passt irgendwie zu dir... tzz....


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

Klar das man mich im ts nich versteht weisheitszähne wie oft den noch XD


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

jetzt gehn alle ausm ts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

Jetz sind alle weg


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

LOL XD


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

ich hör jetzt http://www.myspace.com/turbonegro


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

übrigens ala cooles neues pic


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich jetzt sagen würde: "OK, ich komm in TS" wärn alle wieder da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt sagen würde: "OK, ich komm in TS" wärn alle wieder da!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



natürlich sofort wär ich wieder drinnen und würd mir die nähte rausreisen wens wär XD


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt sagen würde: "OK, ich komm in TS" wärn alle wieder da!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also vania und ich auf jeden fall


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> natürlich sofort wär ich wieder drinnen und würd mir die nähte rausreisen wens wär XD


da is aber einer wieder scharf XD


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

wir sind doch drinne ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> wir sind doch drinne ^^


sag bloß du bist jetzt wieder drin?


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

ich seh keinen^^


----------



## Lurock (4. Juli 2008)

Wie die notgeilen Böcke... und findens auch noch witzig... Rofl!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich seh keinen^^


also wenn jetzt n paar mehr kommen komm ich auch wieder


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie die notgeilen Böcke... und findens auch noch witzig... Rofl!


Flame inc omfg


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

oh, garnicht bemerkt xD bin wohl rausgeflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie die notgeilen Böcke... und findens auch noch witzig... Rofl!



schau dir doch nur unsere signaturen an sagen doch alles aus *hust* diese manga dinger *hust*


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

Wisst ihrs eigentlich schon alle? Kanns nicht oft genug sagen:
Ich kan in 4 mündliche Prüfungen in der Schule, habe absoulut nichts getan und dank der Prüfung bin ich jetzt in jedem der Fächer eine Note besser!
Und meinen Abschluss hab ich auch *posen*
Wenn ich jetzt noch in der Musterung als tauglich geprüft werde ist alles genauso wie ichs geplant hab.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> schau dir doch nur unsere signaturen an sagen doch alles aus *hust* diese manga dinger *hust*


hey du fliegst gleich ausm ts raus^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Wisst ihrs eigentlich schon alle? Kanns nicht oft genug sagen:
> Ich kan in 4 mündliche Prüfungen in der Schule, habe absoulut nichts getan und dank der Prüfung bin ich jetzt in jedem der Fächer eine Note besser!
> Und meinen Abschluss hab ich auch *posen*
> Wenn ich jetzt noch in der Musterung als tauglich gerüft werde ist alles genauso wie ichs geplant hab.


GZ


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Wisst ihrs eigentlich schon alle? Kanns nicht oft genug sagen:
> Ich kan in 4 mündliche Prüfungen in der Schule, habe absoulut nichts getan und dank der Prüfung bin ich jetzt in jedem der Fächer eine Note besser!
> Und meinen Abschluss hab ich auch *posen*
> Wenn ich jetzt noch in der Musterung als tauglich gerüft werde ist alles genauso wie ichs geplant hab.


glückwunsch wens nich gestern schon war naja^^


----------



## Lurock (4. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> schau dir doch nur unsere signaturen an sagen doch alles aus *hust* diese manga dinger *hust*


Und sich dann auch noch damit brüsten... tzzz...


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

is doch keiner drin im ts


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hey du fliegst gleich ausm ts raus^^



bin im mom doch gar nich drinnen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Und sich dann auch noch damit brüsten... tzzz...


also ich hab den vestandne *G*


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

Deswegen, will ja das es nicht nur ein paar hundert wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Und sich dann auch noch damit brüsten... tzzz...



pff i hate everything


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

lol


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Verpeilt und verschrallert. Alle verballert. DruffDruffDruff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol. das is so kacke das Lied^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> lol


rofl er hat lol gesagt


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

(Vielleicht überleg' ich's mir nochmal und komm' doch ins TS...)

Lurock ist auf Provokationskurs?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Verpeilt und verschrallert. Alle verballert. DruffDruffDruff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wtf das is doch geil gleich wieder anhören nach Turbonegro


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> rofl er hat lol gesagt


zomfg er hat rofl gesagt! ^^


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Verpeilt und verschrallert. Alle verballert. DruffDruffDruff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie recht du doch hast... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> (Vielleicht überleg' ich's mir nochmal und komm' doch ins TS...)
> 
> Lurock ist auf Provokationskurs?


yeah ich bin schon iweder drin


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Ja das isses ja. So Kacke, dass es wieder geil is :E


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

is jetz wieder wer im ts oder nich?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> zomfg er hat rofl gesagt! ^^


omg er quotet alles


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

Alle TS! ^^

62.75.171.226:87678

pw: heroes123 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> pff i hate everything


I hate people!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

jetzt sind wir 4 leute im ts los leute ab gehts das müssen mehr werden


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

people = shit....


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Geht schier die Partey ab im TS °_°


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> I hate people!


deshalb isst du sie auch immer wenn sie bei dir "leuten"


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jetzt sind wir 4 leute im ts los leute ab gehts das müssen mehr werden


schon wie viel sim ma 6? 7? also da gehen noch mindestens 5 weitere


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

ich installier es gerade, zum 1.Mal... mal schauen obs gut geht


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> schon wie viel sim ma 6? 7? also da gehen noch mindestens 5 weitere


das isn ts für 100 leute also da gehn paar mehr rein^^


----------



## Lurock (4. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> deshalb isst du sie auch immer wenn sie bei dir läuten


Tzz... Als ob ich Menschen einfach so esse... 
Neeeiiin, ich foltere sie erst, dann vergewaltige ich sie, dann zerstückel ich sie und dann... ess ich sie!


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

ala und lurok ins ts und dann flamewar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Lu komm ma TS.. will deine verballerte Stimme hören.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

TÖÖÖTE IHN TÖÖÖÖTE IHN TU ES FÜR MICH TÖÖÖTE IHN


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Lu komm ma TS.. will deine verballerte Stimme hören.


jep


----------



## Lurock (4. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Lu komm ma TS.. will deine verballerte Stimme hören.


Ich aber nicht...


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Hör auf zu sabbeln. Komm her -.-"


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

wir wolln lurok ham 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

lurock GO


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Ein Glück, dass ich übergangen werde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Caro trapp an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ein Glück, dass ich übergangen werde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


INS TS SOFORT


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

SIU i auch im ts


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Hätte ich bloß nix gesagt. XD


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hätte ich bloß nix gesagt. XD


tja pech go ab ins ts und zwar zz


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

jez sindwa 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> jez sindwa 5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geht vorran ja^^


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Ma guggn


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ma guggn


och büdde^^


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

komm schon süße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und luri auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

Mal schmerztabletten suchen^^


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Aber NUR, wenn ihr mir SCHWÖRT NICHT ZU LACHEN!!!!!!! Dann überleg ichs mir


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

armer whitey


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Mal schmerztabletten suchen^^


och komm


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Ich lach generell nie... bin völlig humorlos :X


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Aber NUR, wenn ihr mir SCHWÖRT NICHT ZU LACHEN!!!!!!!


ICH LACH NICH!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Aber NUR, wenn ihr mir SCHWÖRT NICHT ZU LACHEN!!!!!!!


ok vania und ich versprechens^^


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Aber NUR, wenn ihr mir SCHWÖRT NICHT ZU LACHEN!!!!!!! Dann überleg ichs mir


ach gott mundwinkel verziehen geht gar nich^^ neutral reden schon lachen is nich^^


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Verfluchte Premades!


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

kommt ihr ts? @ lurok und ala?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Ala wo bleibst du wir lachen wirklich nciht


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

Wie gesagt wen ich lachen würd dann würde ein äuserst beherzter schmerzensschrei folgen^^ hier lacht schon keiner


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Ich muss mich noch überwinden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=KaP1W96ofo0


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=HVSghWHT47M


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZF6YqXPkebM


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Gute Besserung Whity.. ich musste das auch über mich ergehen lassen. 2 Wochen nur Brei, nachdem sich das bei mir entzündet hat


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Whity.. ich musste das auch immer mich ergehen lassen. 2 Wochen nur Brei, nachdem sich das bei mir entzündet hat


jep kenn ich auch^^


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Hoffe wir machen ihm jetzt keine Angt :X


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

Omg, Das ist so geil, LordofDemons
Und Rainald Grebe isn Held  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hoffe wir machen ihm jetzt keine Angt :X


nieee würden wir ihm doch nie machen oder^^


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Hmmm naja. Ich überleg es mir noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hoffe wir machen ihm jetzt keine Angt :X


nene kenn des ja schon von den unteren 2 zähnen^^ des waren jetz die oberen 2...


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> nene kenn des ja schon von den unteren 2 zähnen^^ des waren jetz die oberen 2...


hrrhrr


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

ich brech ab vor lachen


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Ein Glück habe ich alle 4 gleichzeitig rausbekommen :>


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Muha, ich hab' mich getraut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

Gratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

01:28[Aywyn]: achso, na dann  bekomme ich jez n tolles abschiedsmacro? *g*
01:30GM[Rothgos]: Wenn du keine weitere Frage hst, werde ich mich natürlich von dir verabschieden.  
01:30[Aywyn]: *jubel*
01:31M [Rothgos]: Also keine weiteren Fragen? ^^
01:31[Aywyn]: Neee ich glaube nicht...
01:31GM[Rothgos]: Bist du Heiler, Eule oder Feral? 
01:31[Aywyn]: *lacht* Feral... iwas bestimmt über mein fell,kann das?
01:32[Aywyn]: also echt, dich möcht ich immer ham als GM... die anderen ham ja nur macros  
01:32GM[Rothgos]: Genau.  Dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Abend, Aywyn. Möge dein Fell immer flauschig sein.  
01:32[Aywyn]: ICH WUSSTE ES  
01:32GM[Rothgos]: Hehe.
01:32[Aywyn]: so, dann gute ancht schönen abend noch!
01:32GM[Rothgos]: *Winkt*
01:33GM[Rothgos]: Dankeschön.
01:33[Aywyn]: *zurückwinkt*
01:33[Aywyn]: bitte schön
01:33[Aywyn]: bye


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hurra jetzt musst du nur noch was sagen


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Hat se doch schon Oo


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Ich rede nicht viel.^^ Eigentlich nur, wenn man mich fragt. Schreiben ist da schon einfacher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hat se doch schon Oo


more plx


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

Und man bekommt da sogar noch was für! höhere Zahl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht viel.^^ Eigentlich nur, wenn man mich fragt. Schreiben ist da schon einfacher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da spricht die weisheit hmm wer nichts inteligentes zu sagen hat soltle besser ruhig sein oder so die richtung XD


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hZqIiS4xpSU


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ONEYGU_7EqU


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3j-vhAmcrqk


----------



## Dracun (4. Juli 2008)

BÄÄÄÄH

einfach nru mal so^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UepnKte98jA&feature=related


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Das is Krank Caro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=m_ex1a1ilpk&feature=related


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

500ter Post btw.. bzw 501! Yeha


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

GZ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE


die drogen will ich auch


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUj4UQ1swnA...feature=related


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcXJuImXGNk...feature=related


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

http://www.clip-tube.com/hosted/media/99-w...r-boobs,463.php


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Spammer °_°


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=SznC_Svsik4

!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yCLV1aDPAgE


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=066_q4DIeqk


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbtYwmwtnYQ


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mr5ghuaTK14&feature=related


----------



## chopi (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo mädels,hab eben alle (bis auf einen) chars bei ssbb freigespielt und bin nun zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. Juli 2008)

hach vermisse ich die alte zeit mit lurock, K0l0ss usw da wurden noch wenigstens gespräche geführt und kleine vids gepostet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

Nabend chopi, darf ich fragen wovon du redest?


----------



## Mondryx (4. Juli 2008)

Hilfe! Das Klunker wohnt keine 20km weit weg von mir xD


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2614659/Toto_u...y_bekiffter_Typ


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

gespräche sind im ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hach vermisse ich die alte zeit mit lurock, K0l0ss usw da wurden noch wenigstens gespräche geführt und kleine vids gepostet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geht mir genauso :/ auch wenn ich ein paar tage später kam...
@Illuminatos super smash brothers brawl,das spiel 2008 für die wii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

Dracun: das liegt nur daran weil wir im TS reden, komm doch auch rein?!


----------



## chopi (4. Juli 2008)

hmm,ts,kann mal jemand vllt daten posten? würds mir dann saugen


----------



## Dracun (4. Juli 2008)

nee heut net mehr^^...aber kannst mir ja mal die daten geben^^


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

62.75.171.226:87678

pw: heroes123


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Chopi :/ Du kommst immer zu spät! Du zockst doch derzeit was


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Chopiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Teddybär! <3


----------



## Dracun (4. Juli 2008)

super smash brothers brawl   ... dat will i mir auch noch für die wii kaufen ...genau wie Mario Kart....  Mario Party ach gibt soviele aja natürlich wii fit^^......... es gibt soviele wii games die i gern haben möchte... wii is einfach nur genial^^


----------



## chopi (4. Juli 2008)

hab kein mikro :/


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

Sehr geile Signatur^^


----------



## chopi (4. Juli 2008)

naja,eigentlich hab ich n mikro,aber ich hab kb den arm auszustrecken o.Ô kann ich TS einstellen,das es nicht im tray verschwindet?


----------



## chopi (4. Juli 2008)

schreibt verdammt nochmal xD


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Mein Gott, du bist ja noch fauler als ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

âber nicht so faul wie ich...


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

Mensch bist du faul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

/push


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

*spam*


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

nachmacherin^^


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Double? MIST!


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

*über die Stickys push*


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

nääää


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

spammer spammer *sing*


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

Go, 990! GO


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

spammer an die macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (4. Juli 2008)

hier!


----------



## chopi (4. Juli 2008)

sagt wenn die lautstärke gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Juli 2008)

da hab ich kb drauf x]


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=u2WG-9wocwM


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

ala hat uns verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

Das sollte jeder kennen: Passable Englischkenntnisse von Nöten:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

Will sowas in der Art als Avatar: *vorsichtshalber entfernt*

Bei Vorschlägen eben melden, pls.


----------



## chopi (4. Juli 2008)

http://www.kostenlose-avatare.de/index.php...t=256&pid=1

ziemlich viele avas...
den einzigen den du nicht nehmen solltest ist eine gewisse tanzende milchtüte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

Heyhey, cool thx


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Juli 2008)

Boah geil, hab hier so ne geile tanzende milchtüte bei der avatarenseite gefunden...glaube die nehm ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (5. Juli 2008)

langweilig


----------



## Illuminatos (5. Juli 2008)

Verdammt, Hammond ist tot?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  er war der beste General der je mit den Asgart vehandelte. Möge er in Frieden Ruhen.


----------



## Taikunsun (5. Juli 2008)

jo die guten sterben zu früh steht auch in meinem blog


----------



## Illuminatos (5. Juli 2008)

Najaa, dann will ich mal mien Kissen knutschen
bis nächsten abend!

Nachti


----------



## chopi (5. Juli 2008)

naja,ich geh nu auch mal,gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

*reinkomm bier hinstell lurock n tritt gib und auf couch setz*

also mal wieder warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wer von euch spielt eigendlich wieder D2


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

2 min nach 21/00 und noch keiner da??

*panishc hin und her renn*


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

dat bier nehm ich dankend und lüstern an^^

*zisch und kipp*

Ahhh dat ta gut.. nein Diablo 2 zock i net mehr (a. hab ich es net .. und b. bin im mom eher mit wow und Vegas 2 beschäftigt und ab und an NFS MW, GTA SA, Und Resi 4^^)

Naja Lurock..............

----------------
Now playing: Schandmaul - Walpurgisnacht
via FoxyTunes.jap der könnt  sich auch mal wieder zeigen i warte mit dir^^


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

Heyy immer mit der ruhe alter mann keen d-zug^^

----------------
Now playing: Schandmaul - Walpurgisnacht
via FoxyTunes


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

jaaawohl alter mann^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

dein sohn is sooo süß das is wahnsinn^^


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA en ganz alter Sack^^

also so langsam könnt sich Lurock echt mal hier reintrappseln

----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Freiheit
via FoxyTunes


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

am coolsten iser mit der 1liter colaflasche im mund der kommt nahc dir oder XD


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß is ja auch meiner^^



Ne spaß beiseite danke ...aber kurios das höre ich immer wieder^^

----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Freiheit
via FoxyTunes


----------



## chopi (5. Juli 2008)

Tach leute,vor euch ein stolzer besitzer einer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

noch iser süß aber es wird die zeit kommen wo du ihn auch gerne mal austicken möchtest


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend ihr :>

Ich zock derzeit wieder Diablo2 LoD :> Aber nur SP^^


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> am coolsten iser mit der 1liter colaflasche im mund der kommt nahc dir oder XD



Ach cool du hast die Pics gesehen die i für lurock gepostet hab??^^

Und ja der kommt nach mir und net nur wegen der pulle^^

Meine Mutter meint sie hätte en Bild von mir als Baby neben seins gehalten und meinte wir könnten glatt brüder sein......ich hoffe ja zumindest das er später nicht wie ich aussieht^^...das arme kind^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

nette maus


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Tach leute,vor euch ein stolzer besitzer einer
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Alt die hab ich schon total lange^^ du bist out^^

hab die mir geholt da kam die grad raus^^

60€ hab i hingeblättert^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

aber der name Daemien  is der schon fest oder ändert der sich noch?


----------



## chopi (5. Juli 2008)

ich hab auch noch die hier zuhause



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab beide gekauft und geb eine zurück,konnte mich nicht entscheiden >_> aber nehme wohl die g5


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich zock derzeit wieder Diablo2 LoD :> Aber nur SP^^


argh du flasche ich such noch mitzocker die mit mir D2 CE spielen


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Nabend ^^


----------



## chopi (5. Juli 2008)

tach ala...warte du bist nicht ala o.O tach giilian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

was wie jetzt nee der is fest ...der jung is ein jahr alt und ne geburkunde hat der auch ... wie soll i denn da bitte noch ändern^^

also irgendwie versteh ich deine frage jetzt net^^


Sein Name ist Daemien K.(den nachnamen schreibe ich net hier hin ^^)  für immer 

----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Freiheit
via FoxyTunesund ewig^^


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

vielleicht ja ironisch gemeint oder so ^^


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

CE spiele ich nicht mehr. Ist mir zu sehr vermoddet worden..


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Sein Name ist Daemien K.(den nachnamen schreibe ich net hier hin ^^)  für immer
> 
> 
> 
> cooler name hör ich zum ersten mal^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> vielleicht ja ironisch gemeint oder so ^^


ich wollt doch nur fragn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Mir ist sooo krass langweilig ^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

dito... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. Juli 2008)

dann mach was! und filme das! mit nahaufnahmen!
z.b. wie du spagethi kochst o.O


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> Mir ist sooo krass langweilig ^^


mir nicht^^

aber wenn dir wirklcih langweilig ist dann hab ich das für dich

http://german-bash.org/action/show/id/100798


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> dito...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ah der herr lässt sich auch schon blicken^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

LoD gib ma deine Icq/msn nummer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> LoD gib ma deine Icq/msn nummer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


okey^^


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Giilian.. hier ist niemandem langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie kannst du nur!

Schau dir Kabel1 an :/ - wo leider derzeit Werbung ist


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

Nabend! 







Ala kommt heut' nicht, ihr geht's noch schlechter als gestern und so...


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Giilian.. hier ist niemandem langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was kommtn auf kabel ich bin grad zu faul mich umzudrehn


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

> Ala kommt heut' nicht, ihr geht's noch schlechter als gestern und so...



Weiß ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - *hust*


American Pie kommt da


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Rifaen schrieb:


> Ala kommt heut' nicht, ihr geht's noch schlechter als gestern und so...


richt ihr gude besserung von LoD aus


----------



## White-Frost (5. Juli 2008)

whity is wieder im haus


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

> richt ihr gude besserung von LoD aus


Jop, mach' ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was läuft hier so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (5. Juli 2008)

und geb ihr auch ne gutte besserung von whity


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

Okay, okay, mach' ich alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Bissu der Bruder Rifaen?^^


----------



## chopi (5. Juli 2008)

dann sag ihr es auch noch mal von mir...wer bist du eig.?


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

Naja Daemien bedeutet zähmen, bezwingen^^

udn kommt aus dem altgriechischen

Und man kennt den namen aus dem film Das Omen^^Und i fand den namen damals schon cool^^

----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Freiheit
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

Allerdings, Siu! *g* Und du bist der Schnuffel, nicht wahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> dann sag ihr es auch noch mal von mir...wer bist du eig.?


same question!


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Ah ok :X - Ich bin Schnuffel btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Naja Daemien bedeutet zähmen, bezwingen^^
> 
> udn kommt aus dem altgriechischen
> 
> ...


dir is aber schon klar das derjunge aus dem film der sohn des teufels ist oder?


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

und trotzdem is der name cool^^

udn wie gesagt der name selber hat ja nix mit dem teufel zu tun^^... was er bedeutet hab  i ja schon erklärt^^

----------------
Now playing: Nightwish - Nemo
via FoxyTunes


----------



## chopi (5. Juli 2008)

das weis dracun ]:>


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

schleim net erdenmutter^^
deine alte sig hat mir da echt besser gefallen chopi...die erdenmutter^^


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

Daemien... Ich glaub' bei uns wohnt irgendwo inner Nähe einer der heißt so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. Juli 2008)

die gaaaanz alte? also die auf diesem papyrus/holz?


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

war ja auch schon ewig net mehr hier präsenz^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

american pie...zuuu geil ich liebe die szene ^^


----------



## chopi (5. Juli 2008)

draca,denk auch atm über ne ernste sig nach,aber mal sehn,die hier ist ziemlich neu,die bleibt noch n bissl


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Schier widerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

ich will niemals n abführmittel untergemischt bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Zumindestens nicht unwissentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

so nochmal ein bissel zoggen bin man liest sich^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

bis man liest sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. Juli 2008)

hf dir,ich zock vllt uch gleich noch was,aber dann seh ich wieder,das ich in shootern n noob bin :/


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ich will niemals n abführmittel untergemischt bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rofl ich hät grad eins zu  hause soll ichs dir vorbeibringen


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal wieder richtig auscheißen xD


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Bah... glaube, dass ist mega ekelhaft Oo - Kannst nicht aufhören^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kacken bis die schüssel bricht XDDD


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

Haben auch welches, so lustige Zäpfchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> rofl ich hät grad eins zu  hause soll ichs dir vorbeibringen


Wofür brauchst du Abführmittel?


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

für die ganz harten fälle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wofür brauchst du Abführmittel?


Wenn man Verstopfungen hat braucht man welches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wofür brauchst du Abführmittel?


ka warum das zu hause hier rumliegt aber wenns shcon mal da ist^^


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Ma richtig unten durchspülen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. Juli 2008)

Lu,den wollt ich grad bringen >_>


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> für die ganz harten fälle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schön gesagt


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

ehem....


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> ehem....


ich weis schon wir sind wiederlich aber das ist gut so^^


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie ein krankes Thema... oO


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Lasst uns ma für Giilian ein nicht so..unbequemes Thema suchen


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2008)

Rifaen schrieb:


> Irgendwie ein krankes Thema... oO


Boah ein Zeichen des Niveauverfalls, wenn Leute die im Nachtschwärmer-Fred posten,
sowas schon für krank halten... tzz.... verweichlichte Pussys...!


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

Ich muss mich erstmal eingewöhnen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Naja xD wenns nunmal so ist ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Boah ein Zeichen des Niveauverfalls, wenn Leute die im Nachtschwärmer-Fred posten,
> sowas schon für krank halten... tzz.... verweichlichte Pussys...!


die halten echt nix aus pff


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Lurock ist der Niwo in Person :/


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

Gott ist mir öde... Was soll ich machen? x]


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Rifaen schrieb:


> Gott ist mir öde... Was soll ich machen? x]


kauf dir D2 lad dir die mod CE und schreib mir ne PM


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Um 22.50 kommt Hannibal auf RTL :> Angucken!


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kauf dir D2 lad dir die mod CE und schreib mir ne PM


Auf jeden Fall... Gerade bei dieser Uhrzeit, wo ja noch alle Geschäfte offen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...

Mit wem hat Caro gestern eigentlich im TS gelabert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Hannibal, was für einer denn?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Rifaen schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall... Gerade bei dieser Uhrzeit, wo ja noch alle Geschäfte offen sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


brich halt ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Hannibal halt. Der zweite Teil. Schweigen der Lämmer ist der 1. Teil :>


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

Hm, noch bin ich nicht 14, könnte klappen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Hmm, ist das der Teil wo der am Ende dem Kind irgendwas anbietet im Flugzeug?


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

Rifaen schrieb:


> Mit wem hat Caro gestern eigentlich im TS gelabert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit Mir, LoD, Siu, Whitey, Chopi...
Lurok der Penner wolte net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Jo, glaube schon Giilian. Das ist der Teil wo er in Rom(?) ist.


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

So doch wieder da irgendwie grad keen bock zum zoggen^^


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

und jap das ist der teil wo er demkind ein bissel hirn anbietet im flugzeug^^


hmm legger^^


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Mit Mir, LoD, Siu, Whitey, Chopi...
> Lurok der Penner wolte net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achsoooo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willkommen zurück, Dracun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Jopp, glaube schon ^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

da hat wer n neuen ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Wer denn? X)


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

und ich dachte schon hu da is wer neu ^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

kA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Glaube Vania


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

XD


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Das kommt von totaler Langeweile ..... punkt punkt punkt


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> kA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gaaaaaaaaaarnicht!


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

ich hab vor alngeweile wieder angefangen zu zocken xD erstmal bewerbungen geschrtiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

tripple post *g


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Verdammter Spammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

jaja^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

SPAAAM


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Hätte eigentlich Lust meine Linesina weiter zuleveln aber irgendwie dann doch nicht xD


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

ach die ganzen WoW süchtigen


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Klasse? Level? Realm? ^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

ich bin icht süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2 monate net gezockt, ehute der 1, tag ^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

Aywyn - 70 Druid - Malfurion -Allianz


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach die ganzen WoW süchtigen


Wie wahr, wie wahr...


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Ich poste jetzt hier mal aus purer Langeweile auch...äääähm
UAAAAAAAARGH!!!!


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

Ih, ein Allie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

@ Siu willste dat jetzt von allen wissen??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

----------------
Now playing: 19.In Extremo - Liam
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: Ich bin zwar Alli aus überzeugung, doch finde ich, das Leute, die sowas schreiben einfach nur kleine Schwänze ham.. -.-


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast garkeinen, du spieslt ne Frau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Nein. Nur von Giilian ^^


----------



## chopi (5. Juli 2008)

so,ich geh mal ne runde killerspiele zocken,afk


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

KILLERSPIELE GEHÖREN VERBOTEN!!!!11

xD

is kla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Ich poste auch ma mein Charakter :>


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so,ich geh mal ne runde killerspiele zocken,afk


aber lauf bloß nicht amok


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Jäger auf Dalvengyr level 44 ^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

xD jez komm n Hase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> KILLERSPIELE GEHÖREN VERBOTEN!!!!11
> 
> xD
> 
> ...


Genau. Und Flugsimulatoren. Da kann man für Anschläge trainieren...und Fußballspiele...Blutgrätschen, also sowas!


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

Videospiele gehören generll verbten, sie zerstören unsere gesellschaft ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

PseudoPsycho schrieb:


> Genau. Und Flugsimulatoren. Da kann man für Anschläge trainieren...und Fußballspiele...Blutgrätschen, also sowas!


^^ und auch brot weil das essen die terrors


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

haha was mir grad so einfällt, weil ich dat ding in der hand grad halte^^......




meine frau & ich haben letztens voll den Retro- Flash bekommen und uns glatt 2 Gameboy (den 1. und wahren^^) bei ebay ersteigert und einige Games gleich dazu und nun bin ich SuperMarioLand am zoggen...das nenn ich voll den ErinnerungsFlash^^

----------------
Now playing: Schattenreich Vol.3 - Sieben
via FoxyTunes


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

wir nähern uns grad der 1000 seiten also leute auf gehts


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ^^ und auch brot weil das essen die terrors


Außerdem kann in Brot bis zu 2% Alkoholanteil stecken! 100% aller Killerspieler haben Brot gegessen. Wir sind da was auf der Spur. o.O


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> haha was mir grad so einfällt, weil ich dat ding in der hand grad halte^^......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das erinnert mich an meine ersten gameboy da hatte ich pokemon rot dazubekommen ich habe tagelang gezockt^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> haha was mir grad so einfällt, weil ich dat ding in der hand grad halte^^......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oo mein vater war süchtiog dannach, hat sogar davon geträumt und die bewegungen im schlaf mit den daumen gemacht.. der hatte n muskelkater drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Brot ist gut xD


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

PseudoPsycho schrieb:


> Außerdem kann in Brot bis zu 2% Alkoholanteil stecken! 100% aller Killerspieler haben Brot gegessen. Wir sind da was auf der Spur. o.O


das ist die größte verschwörung seit den illuminati


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Oo mein vater war süchtiog dannach, hat sogar davon geträumt und die bewegungen im schlaf mit den daumen gemacht.. der hatte n muskelkater drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rofl dein vadder is cool


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ist die größte verschwörung seit den illuminati


Genau wir müssen die Leute warnen! In jedem Supermarkt kommen normale Bürger ungehindert an Brot!!!


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> rofl dein vadder is cool


mein vadder fährt auch 5 verschiedene autos xD


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

PseudoPsycho schrieb:


> Genau wir müssen die Leute warnen! In jedem Supermarkt kommen normale Bürger ungehindert an Brot!!!


das ist wirklich eine gefahr für die ganze menschheit


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

verstehe dinge vadder^^

----------------
Now playing: Schattenreich Vol.3 - Wir Sind Wir
via FoxyTunes


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> mein vadder fährt auch 5 verschiedene autos xD


Geldscheißer?


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ist wirklich eine gefahr für die ganze menschheit


omg! ich verzieh mich in den atombunker! bye!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rfol


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

PseudoPsycho schrieb:


> Genau wir müssen die Leute warnen! In jedem Supermarkt kommen normale Bürger ungehindert an Brot!!!


Und dann auch noch so viele verführerische Sorten!!


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Geldscheißer?


neee firmenwagen, mini, familienkutsche und 2 oldtimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> omg! ich verzieh mich in den atombunker! bye!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gute Idee! Sollten wir alle machen...Der Brotkonsum ist einfach zu hoch.


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Piep Langeweile , ich glaube Level 45 wird heute noch... aber ich weiß nicht - irgendwie doch nicht xD, oder doch? Blabla


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Bald habe ich genug geld gespart um mir WoW + Gamecard zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

lvl 43 is meine kleine paladine xD vergelter pewpew


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

cool im fernsehn vögeln se schon ich guck das mal und bringen sich um dabei WTF


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Bald habe ich genug geld gespart um mir WoW + Gamecard zu kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ein weiterer Jugendlicher, dessen Zukunft ruiniert wird. XD


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Mein Krieger is 70 und offiziell eingeschläfert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> cool im fernsehn vögeln se schon ich guck das mal und bringen sich um dabei WTF


wooo?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> wooo?


rtl 2 ist der film basic instinct


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Rifaen schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Jugendlicher, dessen Zukunft ruiniert wird. XD



Stimmt genau ^^


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh UND DEMNÄCHST KLOPPEN WIR UNS AUF DIESE ART NIEDER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------------
Now playing: 13.Lacrimosa - Lichtgestalt
via FoxyTunes


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh UND DEMNÄCHST KLOPPEN WIR UNS AUF DIESE ART NIEDER
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich werd n sith die sind cooler


----------



## Shalol (5. Juli 2008)

Hat jemand einen Tipp wie man Kopfschmerzen wieder loswird, wenn man zuviel Shisha geraucht hat?


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

meine zukunft sieht sorig aus.. mit 18 werde ich auf dem 20. W:O:A beim Moshpit von In Flames niedergetrampelt, sterbe dierekt nach dem konzert xD


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Shalol schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp wie man Kopfschmerzen wieder loswird, wenn man zuviel Shisha geraucht hat?


paracetamol 500 oder n bier oder beides


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

Shalol schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp wie man Kopfschmerzen wieder loswird, wenn man zuviel Shisha geraucht hat?


weiter rauchen, mach ich atm auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> meine zukunft sieht sorig aus.. mit 18 werde ich auf dem 20. W:O:A beim Moshpit von In Flames niedergetrampelt, sterbe dierekt nach dem konzert xD


^^


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Shalol schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp wie man Kopfschmerzen wieder loswird, wenn man zuviel Shisha geraucht hat?


Wasser trinken. Viel Wasser. Linderts nicht lenkt aber ab, das Klogehocke.


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Boah is sooooo boring bald fang ich an wieder GW zu zocken -.-


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

GW suckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Naja nicht wirklich meine Nekormantin/Messmer haut rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

GW ist das schlechteste vonner Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Hab GW lange gespielt...zu lange....


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Mir ist sooo langweilig, muss ständig an der signatur rumfummeln


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

omfg er konnte phantastisch ficken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Bist du ein Japan Freak?


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Kann mich nicht mehr ins Spiel einloggen. Geht überall nur nicht im Spiel... dann gibs später ein Screen -.-"


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> Mir ist sooo langweilig, muss ständig an der signatur rumfummeln


Design halt selbst eine, firsst mehr Zeit.^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

mimimi?


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

Stimmt, sie verändert sich alle 5 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Ist doch klasse .P


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

Go, Seite 1000! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Blub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

*spam*


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

ich werd alle 2 mins angewhispert, woher ich den stab hab -.- scheiß boons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

noch mehr °_°


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

*noch mehr spam* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Yeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaa, Erstaaaaaa xD


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

INC!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

giev 1k plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fuck 20fach spammer!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

juhu


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

> Design halt selbst eine, firsst mehr Zeit.^^



Neee bin zu müde dafür.



> Bist du ein Japan Freak?



ne ist nicht japanisch, ist chinesisch ^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

1000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Rifaen hat ihn... noiiin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

JAAAAAAH! 1000!!!


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

MINAS! ^^


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

*SPAAAAM*
Bald spiel ich WoW *sing*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> Neee bin zu müde dafür.
> 
> 
> 
> ne ist nicht japanisch, ist chinesisch ^^


Jeder Chinese is ein Japaner...ne quatsch das war anders xDDD


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Rifaen hat ihn... noiiin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

Bald hau ich illi eine rein *sing*


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

minas alte latsche was machste so die ganze zeit


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Bald hau ich illi eine rein *sing*


oh ein suchti *sing*


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

damit -.- 
*kotz*

ich hab keinen 1k post .( fuuuuckkkkk .. og og neuen thread aufmachen oder nox anschreiben er soll 2 texte löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Wir stehen auch vor Illi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalol (5. Juli 2008)

Ich hab immer noch Kopfschmerzen, obwohl ich weiter geraucht hab!


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

mir fehlen noch 17,51 € dann hab ich WoW


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> minas alte latsche was machste so die ganze zeit



war kaken .. wenns dich genau wunder nimmt ^^ und southpark kuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (muss noch ca 8stunden mtv nachholen das ich verpasst hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dvd aufnamedingens 4tw^^)


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wir stehen auch vor Illi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


<- Sucht Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Shalol schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch Kopfschmerzen, obwohl ich weiter geraucht hab!


Verrückt. o.O


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

gleeeich ist schlafenszeit ... naja nochmal kurz im Wow - kurz afforum


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Ahh ich muss noch Mathe Hausaufgaben machen -.- soo ein ******


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> war kaken .. wenns dich genau wunder nimmt ^^ und southpark kuken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wooohh du warst kacken nicht schlecht das thema hatten wir heute schon mal^^

und festplattenreciever ist wirklich cool


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

schlafen? seit wow kenn ich das nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

PseudoPsycho schrieb:


> Verrückt. o.O


nein nur bekloppt


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hausaufgaben. Bin ich für immer von befreit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Ahh ich muss noch Mathe Hausaufgaben machen -.- soo ein ******


loool du bist am arsch^^


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

In WoW Darf man sich keine accs teilen oder?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> In WoW Darf man sich keine accs teilen oder?


nein


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> In WoW Darf man sich keine accs teilen oder?


Naja, es würde niemanden auffallen.


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Scheiße xD


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wooohh du warst kacken nicht schlecht das thema hatten wir heute schon mal^^
> 
> und festplattenreciever ist wirklich cool



jau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 200gb platz hat das shit teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ lalala gibt nix schöneres als an nem morgen hacke dich aufzuwacehn btw nach hause zu kommen und erstma family guy sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo die mutter aufwacht und rummotz *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

wie komm ich eigendlich in den IRC??


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


welchen hast du


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

trippelpost


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Jetzt düst die Linesina gerade durch das Schlingendorntal und trotzdem Langeweile ^^


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Gibbet den Server Loaerdaron noch?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

logisch


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> In WoW Darf man sich keine accs teilen oder?



nö hab ich hab die daten von 10 leuten .. who cares?
aber ansich darf man nid..

man darf auch nicht unter 18 saufen
vor 16 ficken
vor 21 in amerika in einen club ^^
vor 18 autofahren 
kiffen ist soweit ich das weis immer noch illegal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und pornos sind ab 18 

nun mal die frage .. wer hat dies oder fast alles davon nicht vorher gemacht? ...


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Da spielt mein Onkel drauf xD level 70er Hunter namens : Blackgallier kennt ihn jemand?


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> Jetzt düst die Linesina gerade durch das Schlingendorntal und trotzdem Langeweile ^^



wo genau? will was ganken XD


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Da spielt mein Onkel drauf xD level 70er Hunter namens : Blackgallier kennt ihn jemand?


ich spiel nur auf guten servern^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Da spielt mein Onkel drauf xD level 70er Hunter namens : Blackgallier kennt ihn jemand?


looool


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Will jemand mit mir acc teilen will auf den server Loaerdaron spielen


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

wie komm ich in den IRC


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wie komm ich in den IRC


In welchen denn?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Will jemand mit mir acc teilen will auf den server Loaerdaron spielen


ich gerne ichhab bloß grad keinen^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nö hab ich hab die daten von 10 leuten .. who cares?
> aber ansich darf man nid..
> 
> man darf auch nicht unter 18 saufen
> ...


hab alles hinter mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

PseudoPsycho schrieb:


> In welchen denn?


den von buffed


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> den von buffed


Kenn ich nich. xD


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> hab alles hinter mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gekifft hab ich noch nicht der rest is lange her^^


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

was heißt grad keinen du spielst aber zahlst zurzeit nicht oder was?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> was heißt grad keinen du spielst aber zahlst zurzeit nicht oder was?


ich habe grade keinen acc und zahle also auch für keinen ich würde aber gerne wieder süchtln


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

achso du hattest mal gespielt oder was?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> achso du hattest mal gespielt oder was?


jo


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

kommt auf malfurion^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

^hab nen wow acc aber den gib ich nur 2 kolegen ! .. aus dem grund ist mein pw auch 10 stellen lang .. ^^ nie geben acc to fremde leut !


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

also wennde mal wieder einen hast sag mir bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will unbeding ma zocken


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ^hab nen wow acc aber den gib ich nur 2 kolegen ! .. aus dem grund ist mein pw auch 10 stellen lang .. ^^ nie geben acc to fremde leut !


Pah 18 Stellen!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> also wennde mal wieder einen hast sag mir bescheid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


seh ich aus wie die wohlfahrt


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

7^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

kauf dir doch einen Oo .. so teuer ist das nid
hab sogar ne gamecard im portemonee die noch geht ^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

PseudoPsycho schrieb:


> Pah 18 Stellen!


hatt ich auch ma ... aber wird mir zu blöd bei den discs alle 4-5stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> seh ich aus wie die wohlfahrt


Eher wie das Gegenteil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

klar lod gib bier her !


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Rifaen schrieb:


> Eher wie das Gegenteil...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schön erkannt


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> klar lod gib bier her !


*bier herreich* hier


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Anstehende Geburtstage: 	LordofDemons


wann haste denn gebury alter sack? ^^ Xd


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Schau mal in mein profil und schau wie alt ich bin so viel geld hab ich nochnicht
und was meinst du bin ich wohlfahrt?


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *bier herreich* hier



ty junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Ne.. aber ins Bett gehörst du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

ich hasse bewerbungen schreiben


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Boah jetzt hab ich nen Lachflash. xDDDD


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Schau mal in mein profil und schau wie alt ich bin so viel geld hab ich nochnicht


ok dann sihcer nicht



Cybersquall schrieb:


> und was meinst du bin ich wohlfahrt?


das ich nicht einfach was hergebe


----------



## chopi (5. Juli 2008)

IHr arschlöcher,warten nichtmal mit der k seite auf ein mitglied seit der ersten minute >_>
naja,re


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

PseudoPsycho schrieb:


> Boah jetzt hab ich nen Lachflash. xDDDD


worüber


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

User-Name:   	Cybersquall
Geburtstag: 	28.10.1996
Wohnort: 	Nürnberg
Status:  	online

Wenn ich das richtig ausrechne bist du 11-12 .. da hat ich schon genug geld Oo .. nur gabs da kein wow .. damals hies sowas noch yu.gi.oh karten und co 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

wir ham dich auch lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> IHr arschlöcher,warten nichtmal mit der k seite auf ein mitglied seit der ersten minute >_>
> naja,re


wb tütchen


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> IHr arschlöcher,warten nichtmal mit der k seite auf ein mitglied seit der ersten minute >_>
> naja,re



pff bin ich ja länger mit - Glied als du !


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig ausrechne bist du 11-12 .. da hat ich schon genug geld Oo .. nur gabs da kein wow .. damals hies sowas noch yu.gi.oh karten und co
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


argh  hör bloß auf mit wow ich glaub dafür hab ich 3 mal mehr geld ausgegeben als für wow


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

"Seit der ersten Minute"? Schau ma auf deine Memberzahl und auf meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Fällt dir was auf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> pff bin ich ja länger mit - Glied als du !


ich hab ihn verstanden und fand ihn gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (5. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend, die Herrschaften, hat sich ja einiges getan! Und dann auch noch die 1k ohne mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> worüber


Ich zitiere: "was meisnt ud bin ich wohlfart"
xDDD
Das passt zu genial. xDDD


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> argh  hör bloß auf mit wow ich glaub dafür hab ich 3 mal mehr geld ausgegeben als für wow



dein satz macht kein sinn ..

hör auf mit wow .. ich glaub ich hab 3mal mehr geld ausgebeben als für wow?

höö ? wow mehr als für wow?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Guten Abend, die Herrschaften! Hat sich ja einiges getan! Und dann auch noch die 1k ohne mich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hey ala wir dachten du ruhst dihc mal ordendlich aus


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Hey Schnuffel. Habe ausversehen dein Bruder angeschrieben gerade eben :X


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Guten Abend, die Herrschaften, hat sich ja einiges getan! Und dann auch noch die 1k ohne mich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hiho kleine^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dein satz macht kein sinn ..
> 
> hör auf mit wow .. ich glaub ich hab 3mal mehr geld ausgebeben als für wow?
> 
> höö ? wow mehr als für wow?


ich meinte 
hör auf mit yu gi oh .. ich glaub ich hab 3mal mehr geld ausgebeben als für wow?


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> "Seit der ersten Minute"? Schau ma auf deine Memberzahl und auf meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du hast shcneller auf anmelden gedrückt und ich hab hier acc nummer 3?^^


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Ja aber meine Mutter erlaubt mir nie was zu kaufen xDDD
Also wer so lieb is und mit mir teilen will der schreibt mich an will ja nur nen Blood11 Hunter auf loaederon


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hey Schnuffel. Habe ausversehen dein Bruder angeschrieben gerade eben :X


dito ^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich meinte
> hör auf mit yu gi oh .. ich glaub ich hab 3mal mehr geld ausgebeben als für wow?


och ich hab alle sonem kleinen jugo abgekauft^^ 10 franken für ca 150karten die er nimmer wollte *g*


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Jaja Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schneller ist gut^^ über ein halbes Jahr schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hey ala wir dachten du ruhst dihc mal ordendlich aus


Hab' ich mich schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von heute Mittag bis grad' gepennt. Bin jetzt bestimmt die ganze Nacht wach. x_X

Macht nix, Schnuffel (<3) und Vanía. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Riesentrolli hat sich auch schon mit ihm unterhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Ja aber meine Mutter erlaubt mir nie was zu kaufen xDDD
> Also wer so lieb is und mit mir teilen will der schreibt mich an will ja nur nen Blood11 Hunter auf loaederon




ich unterstütze deine mutter im kampf dagegen dass du schwul wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mänliche b11 hunter sind nichts für kleine jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

PseudoPsycho schrieb:


> Ich zitiere: "was meisnt ud bin ich wohlfart"
> xDDD
> Das passt zu genial. xDDD


der satz stammt von nem ehemaligen erdkundeleher von mri als wir uns beschwert haben das er schon wieder ne ex geschrieben hat
SChülere: boa des is doch schon die 2te ex diesen monat warum den so viele da muss ich immer lernen für
Lehrer: schau i aus wiad wohlfahrt i brauch a meine notn


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Wer hat acc und will teilen hand hoch xD
Edit : ERSTER YES !!!


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich unterstütze deine mutter im kampf dagegen dass du schwul wirst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign ^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

einduetig


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Jaja Minas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



.. ehm ist immer noch 3ter acc .. nummer 1 hab ich gelöscht und nummer 2 wurde ehm .. wie heisst das nochmal .. nie mehr eingeloggt da pw vergessen wurd hmm ^^


----------



## Alanium (5. Juli 2008)

Männliche Blutelfen dürfen nur Frauen spielen! XD


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Und da beschweren sich manche, wenn sie sich Deathshadowpriest nennen, dass sie als Kiddis beschimpft werden >.> Blood11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann is ja gut =D <3


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Dann halt nen Troll Hunter ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Guten Abend, die Herrschaften, hat sich ja einiges getan! Und dann auch noch die 1k ohne mich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh hai baby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ger nid bemerkt .. btw zu helles bild .. schaut ja aus wie ein engel .. nur das engel flügel und blonde haare haben .. (und ja ist so ! hab genug mangas gesehen die das beweisen ! (ok 95% waren hentais aber keine details))


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Dann halt nen Troll Hunter !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schonmal besser maaaaan. xD


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Dann halt nen Troll Hunter !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


boa du wärst echt der letzte mit dem ich teiln würde n troll wie hässlich

ok die gechillte sprache is saugeil aber der rest naja

edit2: ok trolle sin cool


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Dann halt nen Taruen Schami xD


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

Ich mag nur meine Druidin!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Und da beschweren sich manche, wenn sie sich Deathshadowpriest nennen, dass sie als Kiddis beschimpft werden >.> Blood11
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^
mein schurke heisst 
deathangel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sexey n11 bunny .. (und ja ich brauch bald neue leertaste^^)


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> oh hai baby
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


WTF OMFG ROFL!!!


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ^^
> mein schurke heisst
> deathangel
> 
> ...


Ich hab Angel wie die Angelrute gelesen. Die Angel des Todes. xDD


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Dann halt nen Taruen Schami xD


N1 so ises recht


----------



## Alanium (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Dann halt nen Troll Hunter !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Trolle sind immer gut - solange du nicht anfängst zu kiffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Dann halt nen Taruen Schami xD



schami = orc !!!!!!
THRALL WAR EIN ORC !!!!!!! KEIN FETTER TAURE !!!! 11111 !!!!!


troll hunter find ich gut ^^ bekommst meinen acc trozdem nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Meine Charaktere haben wenigstens vernünftige Namen ._.


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Blubb - Wow ist soo langweilig gerade -.-


----------



## chopi (5. Juli 2008)

hmm,hier hat sich ja tüchtig was getan o.O
tach ala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

Aywyn = Imba Name!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Trolle sind immer gut - solange du nicht anfängst zu kiffen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kiffen macht blöd .. oder so? hä? *g*

was nidma was  so schlimm daran ist solange man es nur jedes halbe jahr macht oder so .. pff 
alles was schlimm sind harte drogen (die ich nie getestet hab und es auch nie will..)


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

ohh ich will nen acc xD aber naja egal wird sich schon irgendeiner finden
mit dem ich mich anfreund xD


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> Blubb - Wow ist soo langweilig gerade -.-


Blubb...dieses Wort bring ich imemr flasch in verbindung...naja egal.


----------



## Alanium (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Meine Charaktere haben wenigstens vernünftige Namen ._.


Meine auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> ohh ich will nen acc xD aber naja egal wird sich schon irgendeiner finden
> mit dem ich mich anfreund xD


das denke ich nicht *im schatten verschwinde*


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

PseudoPsycho schrieb:


> Blubb...dieses Wort bring ich imemr flasch in verbindung...naja egal.


nicht nur du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Meine Charaktere haben wenigstens vernünftige Namen ._.



meine auch ^^
minastirit - hunta
feardotcom - warlpck
deathangel - schurke <-- muss so heissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kukste barlows blog!111
und speedkill .. (ja war morgen früh und ich wusste nix besseres ^^ mit 60 hats auch noch gestummen .. sulfu bäm nukeeeeeen ..)


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Am anfang wolltest du mir noch einen geben xD


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Meine auch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaja .. schon klar ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> meine auch ^^
> minastirit - hunta
> feardotcom - warlpck
> deathangel - schurke <-- muss so heissen
> ...


ohh ihr suchtis


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Warum Blubb? ^^ Mit was denn? xD


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Das ist Müll Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siu - Nachtelfin Schurke
Zenit - Schamane Tauren
Llena - Untote Magierin


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Am anfang wolltest du mir noch einen geben xD


das denkst auch nur du


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Am anfang wolltest du mir noch einen geben xD



no way ... ich geb gar nix ! ausser du wärst 16 weiblich und würdest bisle anderst aussehen xD


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> Warum Blubb? ^^ Mit was denn? xD


Nuja das is ein Aufforderrung zu einer bestimmten Handlung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> Warum Blubb? ^^ Mit was denn? xD


mit OMG-FLAMEINC-B1ubb ausm Buffed forum


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Naja jetzt auch egal


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

PseudoPsycho schrieb:


> Nuja das is ein Aufforderrung zu einer bestimmten Handlung.


und mit dem

ähh was meinst du?


----------



## Bankchar (5. Juli 2008)

Alanium antworte mal im "Welcher Film bin ich Thread" oder löse auf xDD


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

irgendwann kauf ich mir selber einen


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Das ist Müll Minas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und was für einen grund hat die benamselung?

... naja ich will das mir der name gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
siu klingt gut rest ist wie die vom kolegen
shitalia ^^ xD oder so^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> no way ... ich geb gar nix ! ausser du wärst 16 weiblich und würdest bisle anderst aussehen xD


notstand?


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mit OMG-FLAMEINC-B1ubb ausm Buffed forum



jo der spammer hat mehr posts als ich .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw lod
Anstehende Geburtstage:  	 LordofDemons <-- die meldung suxxt !


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Naja meine Charnamen wären soo xD
Cybermage
Cyberrouge usw xD


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> notstand?



ne nur dann hätt er bessere chansen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besonders wenn er mänlichen b11 hunter will xD


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

öde...


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Naja meine Charnamen wären soo xD
> Cybermage
> Cyberrouge usw xD



......
........
.........

danke mami von cybersquall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo der spammer hat mehr posts als ich ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



antworte LOD! nimm den text weg aus meinem blog .. oder da stehts zumindest .. will das nid


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo der spammer hat mehr posts als ich ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


stimmt ja ich hab morgen geburtstag ^^ hät ich bei dem stress in der arbeit beinahe wirklcih vergessen naja werd ja nur 19 nix besonderes


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ......
> ........
> .........
> 
> ...


Check ich i wie net xD


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

ich will raiden :'(


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ich will raiden :'(


ich will .... ka


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ich will raiden :'(


Dann teilen wir nen acc und ich raid mit dir xDDDDD
Naja mal spaß beiseite mir ist langweilig ^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> stimmt ja ich hab morgen geburtstag ^^ hät ich bei dem stress in der arbeit beinahe wirklcih vergessen naja werd ja nur 19 nix besonderes



happy birthday du u ..
i can speak engelisch for u ^^ (^^ oder auch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. ich kann es aber so klings lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
 na wie heisst es so schön

gang uft schisi und drück .. wenn öpis usechund wenn öüis usechud .. wenn öpis usechud hesch glück


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ich will raiden :'(


ich will ne frau raiden .. ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> happy birthday du u ..
> i can speak engelisch for u ^^ (^^ oder auch nid
> 
> 
> ...


dauert noch ne std bis ich GB hab


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

ic mach mit minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich will ne frau raiden .. ^^


/sign


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich will ne frau raiden .. ^^


Was für ne Sauerei...40 Mann...iiih....


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dauert noch ne std bis ich GB hab



habs nur schonmal geschrieben das ich quoten kann ^^


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Was machst du mit Minas?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

lol sind sofort 3 dabei


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> habs nur schonmal geschrieben das ich quoten kann ^^


fauler sack^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Was machst du mit Minas?


nix für kinder

edit: tripplepost


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

PseudoPsycho schrieb:


> Was für ne Sauerei...40 Mann...iiih....



wer sagt das ich euch mitnehme?
schonmal was von ony solo flachlegen gehört .. tse


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Das ist sooo anstregend das Themen hier zu verfolgen, wenn man nicht jede zweite sekunde auf F5 drüclkt ^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

3 Mann Raid auf ne frau, das wird ja aml was ^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Was machst du mit Minas?



ne sportart die lustig ist *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> Das ist sooo anstregend das Themen hier zu verfolgen, wenn man nicht jede zweite sekunde auf F5 drüclkt ^^


Lame?^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> 3 Mann Raid auf ne frau, das wird ja aml was ^^



hmm 
ALANIUM HAST AUCH LUST? darfst auch boss spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wer sagt das ich euch mitnehme?
> schonmal was von ony solo flachlegen gehört .. tse


ich hab das mit ony versucht.... hat bis 19 % gut geklappt, dann nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

yeah hab 5 cent gefunden jetz sind es nurnoch 17,46 € bis ich WoW zocken kann


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> Das ist sooo anstregend das Themen hier zu verfolgen, wenn man nicht jede zweite sekunde auf F5 drüclkt ^^



ist seit etwa 5 seiten selbes thema^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm
> ALANIUM HAST AUCH LUST? darfst auch boss spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha lllooooool rofl


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> yeah hab 5 cent gefunden jetz sind es nurnoch 17,46 € bis ich WoW zocken kann


geh bitte endlich ins bett


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm
> ALANIUM HAST AUCH LUST? darfst auch boss spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WTF Da bin ich dabei


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> yeah hab 5 cent gefunden jetz sind es nurnoch 17,46 € bis ich WoW zocken kann


Öh ja. Sonst nix zu tun?^^


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Nee ick geh nit ins bett xD


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ich hab das mit ony versucht.... hat bis 19 % gut geklappt, dann nimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich habs nie versucht .. und auch kein bock dazu^^ wenn dann versuch ich solo vs garr oder den hund aus mc .. die dropen wenigstens tf^^


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

ich versuch grade n platz bei Rising Storm zu kriegen, dann seh ich noch was von SWP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Nee ick geh nit ins bett xD


schade


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> WTF Da bin ich dabei



/*g* hihi ..

das war fürs bild senden ! xD


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

mal wieder total nett unsre lod


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wer sagt das ich euch mitnehme?
> schonmal was von ony solo flachlegen gehört .. tse


Die alten immer legen is langweilig.^^


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Finger weg von Caro -.- Holt Euch einen runter ihr Notgeilen Böcke. Außerdem wird sie das hier eh nicht mehr lesen weil se off is


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ich versuch grade n platz bei Rising Storm zu kriegen, dann seh ich noch was von SWP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mach du .. wenn ich zeit hätt hmm .. dann gäbs 10 gilden die swp raiden bei mir .. ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> mal wieder total nett unsre lod


immer doch ich hab schlieslich nen ruf zu verlieren


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mach du .. wenn ich zeit hätt hmm .. dann gäbs 10 gilden die swp raiden bei mir .. ^^


bei uns auf dem server 4 oder so^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Finger weg von Caro -.- Holt Euch einen runter ihr Notgeilen Böcke. Außerdem wird sie das hier eh nicht mehr lesen weil se off is



weis auch das sie off ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab sie ja selber im icq^^
edit meint: und ausserdem will ich sie nur ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Finger weg von Caro -.- Holt Euch einen runter ihr Notgeilen Böcke. Außerdem wird sie das hier eh nicht mehr lesen weil se off is


das wird auch gut so sein^^


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Boah wielang zockt ihr alle schon WoW?


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Bin mal schlafen Cucu Nacht !


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Good Night 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Boah wielang zockt ihr alle schon WoW?


1,5 jahre also bis ich aufgehört habe




Giillian schrieb:


> Bin mal schlafen Cucu Nacht !


GN8


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

awas lod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die kann sich schon wehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die ist gar nid so pussy style (und das ist was ich an ihr mag)

naja flachlegen würd ich lieber die .. wegen der ich icq installiert hab ... -> wien ist ne schöne stat mit 2 bergen *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> awas lod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^^ aha

und 

rofl

stadt mit dt bitte


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Boah wielang zockt ihr alle schon WoW?



seit ner weile mom

Account erstellt: 9 Februar 06 18:39 CET
Letzter Login: 5 Juli 08 18:10 CEST


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Ich hab ma ne weile auf privatservern gezockt aber wurde langweilig


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Boah wielang zockt ihr alle schon WoW?


mittlerweile 1,75 jahre^^ hab an meinem bday angefangen xD


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Ich hab ma ne weile auf privatservern gezockt aber wurde langweilig


spiel halt da weiter aber nerv uns nicht


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ^^ aha
> 
> und
> 
> rofl



wiso hast du denn icq installiert?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir war das jedenfalls der grund .. hatten 10 männer die mir gebeten haben entlich icq zu installiren .. ich so ne kein bock .. sie so hey wenn du icq installierst bekommst spezial bild von mir (also eines derjenigen die du noch nicht gesehen hast) ... ^^

frauen haben ihre eigenen waffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Ich hab ma ne weile auf privatservern gezockt aber wurde langweilig



pserver sind scheisse ...
kauf doch char bei ebay .. dann hast den selben effekt ^^


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Grad nerv ich aber nich hab jetz schon seit ner stunde nichmehr gefragt öb ich nen acc haben kann


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso hast du denn icq installiert?^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das sind natürlich gründe

ich habs installiert wegen .... ähh ka


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

es gibt auch andere möglichkeiten zu nerven .. frag ma blizz die haben ahnung davon *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> es gibt auch andere möglichkeiten zu nerven .. frag ma blizz die haben ahnung davon *g*


hehe


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Ich hab in Pservern keinen Sinn gesehen zu leveln will nen gescheiten WoW server und da ist der orginale einfach am besten


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das sind natürlich gründe
> 
> ich habs installiert wegen .... ähh ka



jo das sind 2 GEWALTIGE !! gründe ^^

btw die hat so ne coole frisur .D 2 farbig ^^ (nicht da wo ihr normal haare habt *g*)


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

ich hab ehute 2 stunden nen gm genervt weil ich meinen char und equip wieder ham wollte^^ so bin mal tdm ebn bewerbungsgespräch und so^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Ich hab in Pservern keinen Sinn gesehen zu leveln will nen gescheiten WoW server und da ist der orginale einfach am besten



pserver lvln = 1 mob killen und lvl 255 ... lawl


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo das sind 2 GEWALTIGE !! gründe ^^
> 
> btw die hat so ne coole frisur .D 2 farbig ^^ (nicht da wo ihr normal haare habt *g*)


2 gewaltige argumente also hmm das ist überzeugen natürlich wars das bild dann wenigstens wert


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ich hab ehute 2 stunden nen gm genervt weil ich meinen char und equip wieder ham wollte^^ so bin mal tdm ebn bewerbungsgespräch und so^^



og og gl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du packst das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo das sind 2 GEWALTIGE !! gründe ^^
> 
> btw die hat so ne coole frisur .D 2 farbig ^^ (nicht da wo ihr normal haare habt *g*)


2 gewaltige argumente also hmm das ist überzeugen natürlich wars das bild dann wenigstens wert


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

ne es gibt ja auch blizzlike server und auf dennen hab ich immer gespielt


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

schön für dich


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> 2 gewaltige argumente also hmm das ist überzeugen natürlich wars das bild dann wenigstens wert


beim bild waren die 2 gründe sehr gut sichtbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach man ich hätt ja ne einladung aber bis nach wien fahren .. grml ... naja ihr wisst schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich würde nie ein chat programm installieren um mit kolegen zu reden .. da ruf ich lieber an


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

schön für dich das du icq hast


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schön für dich



ach sei doch nid so fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er will auch nur spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> schön für dich das du icq hast



ich weis Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> beim bild waren die 2 gründe sehr gut sichtbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hrrhrrhrr sag ich nur


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach sei doch nid so fies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Richtig du bist mein Freund xD


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach sei doch nid so fies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich weis das will ich auch^^


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Brauch noch 5 Posts dann hab ich 50 yeahhh


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Bald sind Ferien yehaaaaa


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

geil war ja als sie gefragt hat was ich für ein hintergrund bild hab .. ich so bild gesucht von ihr .. alle zusammen in paint zu einem gemacht und als hintergrund getan xD

ach haben wir im ts gelacht Xd (hab natürlich die privaten von ihr zensiert ^^ geht die nerds ja nix an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Wieso gibt es hier keine Ignore-Funktion? Oder ist die versteckt?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Brauch noch 5 Posts dann hab ich 50 yeahhh


bitte geh ins bett


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> geil war ja als sie gefragt hat was ich für ein hintergrund bild hab .. ich so bild gesucht von ihr .. alle zusammen in paint zu einem gemacht und als hintergrund getan xD
> 
> ach haben wir im ts gelacht Xd (hab natürlich die privaten von ihr zensiert ^^ geht die nerds ja nix an
> 
> ...


och komm^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Richtig du bist mein Freund xD



nein ich bin nicht dein freund ich habe nur anstand .. (noch sowas sinnloses das mich meine mutter gelernt hat^^)


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es hier keine Ignore-Funktion? Oder ist die versteckt?



die gabs mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Bald sind Ferien yehaaaaa


ok vergiss das mit dem bett bitte geh direkt sterben


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Bald sind Ferien yehaaaaa



bei all den posts dacht ich es sind schon ferien .. ok 6 wochen kein buffed forum xd


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Bei mir aufm Monitor haben 2 fliegen grad ihren spaß und danach scheißen se mir aufn bildschirm


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Jawohl. Ich habe sie. In seinem Profil. Rechts oben unter Optionen und dann noch einmal hinzufügen


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok vergiss das mit dem bett bitte geh direkt sterben



.lod hast du msn/icq oder so?^^ will dich ma adden ... hab dich glaubs nid


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Bei mir aufm Monitor haben 2 fliegen grad ihren spaß und danach scheißen se mir aufn bildschirm


bei mir scheißt son kerl die ganze zeit ins FORUM und verzieht sich einfach nicht weist du wer das ist?


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

loll wassn dat für en depp??......................Squaal machs wie ne gute squaw und geh dein wigwam putzen^^....... also leute gibt es die gibt es net^^


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Du ignorierst von nun an alle Einträge von: Cybersquall.

· Zeige diesen Eintrag an
· Ignorieren aufheben Cybersquall 


Finde ich klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bei mir scheißt son kerl die ganze zeit ins FORUM und verzieht sich einfach nicht weist du wer das ist?


ich weis es ich weis es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Jawohl. Ich habe sie. In seinem Profil. Rechts oben unter Optionen und dann noch einmal hinzufügen


danke habs direkt gemacht


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bei mir scheißt son kerl die ganze zeit ins FORUM und verzieht sich einfach nicht weist du wer das ist?


Du?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> loll wassn dat für en depp??......................Squaal machs wie ne gute squaw und geh dein wigwam putzen^^....... also leute gibt es die gibt es net^^


made my night


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Warum soo agressiv? relax man


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

und noch einen auf die ignore. . lurock post nid will mehr posts haben als du Xd


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du?


ok owned lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> loll wassn dat für en depp??......................Squaal machs wie ne gute squaw und geh dein wigwam putzen^^....... also leute gibt es die gibt es net^^



junge (oder alta^^) du bist mir so richtig sympatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw wie gehts dem kleinen?


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

Jo siu...auch wenn wir net im Ava thread sind du kriegst 1000000/1000000 einfach nru weil assasin´s creed klasse ist udn die verrückten Hasen sidn einfach nru der BURNER... das ist eins der games die i mir noch für die wii holen muss ... udn i betone MUSS


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Jo siu...auch wenn wir net im Ava thread sind du kriegst 1000000/1000000 einfach nru weil assasin´s creed klasse ist udn die verrückten Hasen sidn einfach nru der BURNER... das ist eins der games die i mir noch für die wii holen muss ... udn i betone MUSS


du wirst mir mit jedem post sympathischer


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Äh. Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Warum seids ihr so böse auf mich ? Weil ich jünger als ihr bin? oder was ist der grund


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du wirst mir mit jedem post sympathischer


kopier nid meine texte!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kopier nid meine texte!


kopier nid meine texte!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

es gibt jetzt ein shampoo mit jogurt und zwar mit 50% MEHR jogurt wie sieht das dann aus bitte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> junge (oder alta^^) du bist mir so richtig sympatisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der pennt den schlaf der gerechten .. und wenn net nun ja  dann bringt er mich um selbigen^^

aber eigentlich pennt der durch bis mrogen früh udn dann um 8 -.30 klettert mir jmd über den brustkorb und rammt mir sein fuß ins gesicht udn da sag ich mri .....lieber kann man net geweckt werden^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Warum seids ihr so böse auf mich ? Weil ich jünger als ihr bin? oder was ist der grund


Wüsste ich auch mal gerne, du hast grade mal 50 Posts und alle hassen dich, net schlecht!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wüsste ich auch mal gerne, du grade mal 50 Posts und alle hassen dich, net schlecht!


der is besser als du lurock wir hassen dich erst nachdem du die 6k marke geknackt hast^^

ne scherz


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Oo die sind aber net gerade nett xD


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Der pennt den schlaf der gerechten .. und wenn net nun ja  dann bringt er mich um selbigen^^
> 
> aber eigentlich pennt der durch bis mrogen früh udn dann um 8 -.30 klettert mir jmd über den brustkorb und rammt mir sein fuß ins gesicht udn da sag ich mri .....lieber kann man net geweckt werden^^
> 
> ...



jup meine katze ist auch so .. langsam anlauf nehmen dann gesicht abschlecken und so hinkuken das du dich erschreckst wie weis auch nid was^^ wenn du nid aufstehst halt noch tatze ins geischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Der pennt den schlaf der gerechten .. und wenn net nun ja  dann bringt er mich um selbigen^^
> 
> aber eigentlich pennt der durch bis mrogen früh udn dann um 8 -.30 klettert mir jmd über den brustkorb und rammt mir sein fuß ins gesicht udn da sag ich mri .....lieber kann man net geweckt werden^^
> 
> ...


ich mag den kleinen naja jetzt noch iwann wird er dir sooo aufn sack gehn^^


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Wieso Scherz? Also ich kann Lurock nicht ab.. voll der Spacken <3


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> der is besser als du lurock wir hassen dich erst nachdem du die 6k marke geknackt hast^^
> 
> ne scherz



ne sobald er 7k packt aber definitiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

diese ignore funktion sit ein segen


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Oo die sind aber net gerade nett xD



gz nun hast du 51 posts .. 
da gibts oben rechts cooles feld dürck das mal .. schaut in etwa so aus [x]


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Warum seids ihr so böse auf mich ? Weil ich jünger als ihr bin? oder was ist der grund




Ganz einfacher Grund du NERVST und das gewaltig... P_Server Zogger sind dat letzte ... aja noch was frag doch mal en GM ob der mit dir Acc tauschen will....hab gehört die machen das gerne und oft........ musst nru en ticket schreiben und sagen .. ich will mit dir lieber gm acc tasuchen....udn wenn der net antwortet dann frag nochmal und nochmal ..also schreib ganz ganz viele tickets hinter einander so am besten 150 stück...das freut die ungemein^^


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Was habt ihr denn so für Haustiere Ich hab 7 Hasen 2 Vögel und einen Hamster


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gz nun hast du 51 posts ..
> da gibts oben rechts cooles feld dürck das mal .. schaut in etwa so aus [x]


wenn du zitierst was er sagt bringt meine igno funktion nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ganz einfacher Grund du NERVST und das gewaltig... P_Server Zogger sind dat letzte ... aja noch was frag doch mal en GM ob der mit dir Acc tauschen will....hab gehört die machen das gerne und oft........ musst nru en ticket schreiben und sagen .. ich will mit dir lieber gm acc tasuchen....udn wenn der net antwortet dann frag nochmal und nochmal ..also schreib ganz ganz viele tickets hinter einander so am besten 150 stück...das freut die ungemein^^


^^ hach das erinnert mich mal an son spacken der in if gshoutet hat wie er aufn pserver kommt war shcon lustig

edit: ich hab ihm gesagt er muss nen GM fragen hab in dann in FL genommen und er kamm nie wieder online Oo


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn du zitierst was er sagt bringt meine igno funktion nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


is doch jacke .. mann sollst ja auch wat von haben^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

haha btw lod klick mal auf annemen im icq und antworte du pissa^^


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Ja gut dann hau ich eben ab .............................................


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn so für Haustiere Ich hab 7 Hasen 2 Vögel und einen Hamster


2 Latex- und 3 Gummipuppen!


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

ohh nee bleib noch en bissel wird grad lustig^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> is doch jacke .. mann sollst ja auch wat von haben^^



ey dracun .. nur ma so ... pink floyd is cool ok aber hat dir der film gefallen? ich fand den voll psyco^^


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

haustiere siehe sig^^


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Sach ma Lurock. Was lässt sich besser knallen? Latexpuppen oder Gummipuppen


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Ja gut dann hau ich eben ab .............................................



danke für deine rücksicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 2 Latex- und 3 Gummipuppen!


owned


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ey dracun .. nur ma so ... pink floyd is cool ok aber hat dir der film gefallen? ich fand den voll psyco^^




Na klar mann.... der is einfach nru mega geil^^

Am besten find ich wie der im Rausch die bude zertrümmert udn dat lied dabei ..einfach nur herrlich^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Sach ma Lurock. Was lässt sich besser knallen? Latexpuppen oder Gummipuppen



kommt draufan .. ist es einen puppe mit nem gummi oder besteht die aus total gummi? ..

bei ersterem find ich die gummi frau besser als sone latex domina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Sach ma Lurock. Was lässt sich besser knallen? Latexpuppen oder Gummipuppen


Ersteres.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Na klar mann.... der is einfach nru mega geil^^
> 
> Am besten find ich wie der im Rausch die bude zertrümmert udn dat lied dabei ..einfach nur herrlich^^



Naja aber gewisse teile fand ich so kake im film .. lehrer und so ... naja war im musik unterricht vor 3 jahren .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber das lied find ich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 we don't need no education ... hey teacher lalalalala ... all in all .. it's just another brick in the wall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

lol


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ersteres.


der fachmann hat gesprochen


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> lol


du geh raiden


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

boooah irgendwelche deppen sind bei usn in der nähe voll am rumgröllen die idioten ... wenn i jetzt net leise sein müsste würd ich durchs fenster blöken dat die die fresse halten sollen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

jap ich geh auch mit vania raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 og og .. blutelfen frauen raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

noch 24 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> noch 24 min
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dann?


geht die welt unter


----------



## Shalol (5. Juli 2008)

schaud meinen thread im allgemeinen an

JÜRG3n will not die!! ! !!135


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> boooah irgendwelche deppen sind bei usn in der nähe voll am rumgröllen die idioten ... wenn i jetzt net leise sein müsste würd ich durchs fenster blöken dat die die fresse halten sollen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab letztens ne falsche runtergeworfen .. blöderweise .. oder glücklicherweise hab ich den hopper getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sheiss typ .. morgen um 4uhr und er lässt mit seinem getto blaster vor unserer hütte einfach 50cent ab ..


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Shalol schrieb:


> schaud meinen thread im allgemeinen an
> 
> JÜRG3n will not die!! ! !!135


MOWL VERFICKTE SCHEI?E


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Hmpf.. Darf morgen WoW neuinstallieren.. irgendwie habe ich mir da was zerschossen -.-"


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kenn ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hät ihn erschlagen


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> geht die welt unter




dann wird der sack hier ^
19


----------



## White-Frost (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> geht die welt unter



meister whity is da um dem weltuntergang mitzufiebern


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kenn ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Is klar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hmpf.. Darf morgen WoW neuinstallieren.. irgendwie habe ich mir da was zerschossen -.-"


deine probs hät ich gern^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hät ihn erschlagen



haus hat 4 stockwere.. meinst ich lauf bis nach unten? einfach fenster auf und halbvolle cola flasche rauswerfen 4tw^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hmpf.. Darf morgen WoW neuinstallieren.. irgendwie habe ich mir da was zerschossen -.-"



darum hab ich das 2mal ^^ 1mal noch auf exterer hd 4tw^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> haus hat 4 stockwere.. meinst ich lauf bis nach unten? einfach fenster auf und halbvolle cola flasche rauswerfen 4tw^^


rofl


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> haus hat 4 stockwere.. meinst ich lauf bis nach unten? einfach fenster auf und halbvolle cola flasche rauswerfen 4tw^^


Erzähl doch nix vom Dino, das hast du nie im Leben gemacht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Erzähl doch nix vom Dino, das hast du nie im Leben gemacht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wollen wa wetten? ok war nur ne 5dl flasche aber egal .. hatte nix anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Erzähl doch nix vom Dino, das hast du nie im Leben gemacht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


is doch wayne ob gemacht oder nicht die vorstellung alleine ist schon schön^^


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Wetten daß sie es nicht schaffen diese Wette zu gewinnen?


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

gottschalk bring haribo !


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> is doch wayne ob gemacht oder nicht die vorstellung alleine ist schon schön^^


Naja, mit nem Klavier oder nem Tresor wär die schon viel angenehmer...


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Klavier.. alleine... runterwerfen. Gutes Gelingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Naja, mit nem Klavier oder nem Tresor wär die schon viel angenehmer...



syr hatte keinen zur hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

noch 16min .. wwaaa will entlich posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> syr hatte keinen zur hand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schäm dich! Wie kann man kein Klavier zur Hand haben... tzzz...


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

meinte eigentlich den tresor .. die fliegen besser^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

bos wie können 13min so lange dauern..


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

noch jemand da auser minas


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bos wie können 13min so lange dauern..


Keine Ahnung, Untergebener. Aber danke dass du schon anfängst mich mit Boss anzureden, klasse Anfang!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

glaube nicht .. tim


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> glaube nicht .. tim


Tim???


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, Untergebener. Aber danke dass du schon anfängst mich mit Boss anzureden, klasse Anfang!



bos = blöd oder schwul ^^
boss = chef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

syr bin mri grad die mukke vom film nochmal am reinziehen^^

udn morgen kommt der film selbst dran^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Tim???



du kennst auch gar keine sinnlos bildungen oder? .. -> hast allimania gehört?


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> syr bin mri grad die mukke vom film nochmal am reinziehen^^
> 
> udn morgen kommt der film selbst dran^^



HF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mukke hör ich auch öfters an .. aber film nid


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube nicht Tim!


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

wenigstens einer ders kapiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gogo siu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

wiso ist one piece atm genau hier fertig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

kA - finde ich auch müllig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

ne allimania hab ich nie sehr aufmerksam verfolgt


----------



## White-Frost (5. Juli 2008)

7 min noch zum weltuntergang!!


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

Doch Al wie frisieren jetzt den Motor vom Fleischwolf.. kannst du mal die Messer innen drin festhalten^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> 7 min noch zum weltuntergang!!


FUCK ich geh in 1ne rmin off^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

super und jetzt kommt die total geile jana im fernsehn ich könnt kotzen


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2008)

Twisted Sister rockt hart! \o/


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Twisted Sister rockt hart! \o/


hrrr


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> super und jetzt kommt die total geile jana im fernsehn ich könnt kotzen



jana? .. ?


----------



## White-Frost (5. Juli 2008)

und meine backe schmerzt noch wie hölle^^ meine laune is mit der von dem hier vergleichbar^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UCjujbX7Rk....de/user/273751


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> und meine backe schmerzt noch wie hölle^^ meine laune is mit der von dem hier vergleichbar^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UCjujbX7Rk....de/user/273751


Oo wtf is das geil


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Jo is übel mit Weisheitszähnen. Darfst nur Brei essen?


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

miau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine hat auch mal so getan als kolege gekommen ist^^
fauch fauch fauch xD *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Jo is übel mit Weisheitszähnen. Darfst nur Brei essen?


sowas trifft nen carnivoren natürlich hart


----------



## White-Frost (5. Juli 2008)

Jo und sogar suppe!!!^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Jo und sogar suppe!!!^^


wars wenigstens ne fleischbrühe


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

armes tuff tuff    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> armes tuff tuff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was soll ich erst sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

weltuntergang now


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Wieso du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Juli 2008)

24.00

gz @lod

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
happy birthday du u ..
i can speak engelisch for u ^^ (^^ oder auch nid biggrin.gif .. ich kann es aber so klings lustiger biggrin.gif)
na wie heisst es so schön

gang uft schisi und drück .. wenn öpis usechund wenn öüis usechud .. wenn öpis usechud hesch glück


----------



## Minastirit (6. Juli 2008)

24.00

gz @lod

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
happy birthday du u ..
i can speak engelisch for u ^^ (^^ oder auch nid biggrin.gif .. ich kann es aber so klings lustiger biggrin.gif)
na wie heisst es so schön

gang uft schisi und drück .. wenn öpis usechund wenn öüis usechud .. wenn öpis usechud hesch glück


----------



## White-Frost (6. Juli 2008)

FATALITY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minastirit (6. Juli 2008)

lod ist 19 und ned 1 lego schlauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cool


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lod ist 19 und ned 1 lego schlauer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und du hast ja recht also ich werd mich jetzt in den schlaf weinen


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

gz gz lod..lass dich feiern udn sauf net zuviel^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und du hast ja recht also ich werd mich jetzt in den schlaf weinen



gn8 ^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> gz gz lod..lass dich feiern udn sauf net zuviel^^



das mitm suafen übernehmen wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> gz gz lod..lass dich feiern udn sauf net zuviel^^


ich darf ansatt zu feiern lernen und hab ab nächste woche noch mehr stress in der arbeit kurz gesagt zurzeit hasse ich mein leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Juli 2008)

dann mal glückwunsch xd ich bin mal off .. pennen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will ja morgen früh auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so um 10uhr oder so


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dann mal glückwunsch xd ich bin mal off .. pennen und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


GN8


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich darf ansatt zu feiern lernen und hab ab nächste woche noch mehr stress in der arbeit kurz gesagt zurzeit hasse ich mein leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




HAHAHAHA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry muss sein^^

armes tuck tuck^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/signed


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dann mal glückwunsch xd ich bin mal off .. pennen und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




N8i




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

udn das is minas morgen früh^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> /signed


und noch ein penner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (6. Juli 2008)

Glückwunsch LoD :>


----------



## Minastirit (6. Juli 2008)

naja kannst den wecker durch meine katze ersetzen xD

wenn dann weckt die mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und noch ein penner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och hasi.... nimm´s net so bös auf...wir denken alle an dich wenn wir dat nächste bier aufmachen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Och hasi.... nimm´s net so bös auf...wir denken alle an dich wenn wir dat nächste bier aufmachen^^


wenn ich jemals amoklaufe dann denke an genau dieeeesen satz


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn ich jemals amoklaufe dann denke an genau dieeeesen satz




loooooooooooool

na gut i mach mich auch vom agger.. bevor LoD noch amok läuft^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

denke so könnte das dann aussehen^^

also gust nächtle..haut die Butez wech^^

Und es wird zeit das i ins bett komme^^...zu viele tipfehler muss viel zu viel berichtigen^^

ByeBYe


----------



## Siu (6. Juli 2008)

So. Gute Nacht miteinander :>


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

na dann GN8


----------



## Milivoje (6. Juli 2008)

moin


----------



## Mondryx (6. Juli 2008)

moin moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

*reinkomm bier hinstell lurock n tritt gib und auf couch setz*


----------



## Tabuno (6. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *reinkomm bier hinstell lurock n tritt gib und auf couch setz*


omg er hat vor 9 uhr gepostet


----------



## White-Frost (6. Juli 2008)

*reinkomm LoD des bier wegnehm selbsttrink und ihm ein alkoholfreies hinstell (buahahaha)*


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> *reinkomm LoD des bier wegnehm selbsttrink und ihm ein alkoholfreies hinstell (buahahaha)*


du bist fies *bier zurückklau und nochmal eins nehm*


----------



## Siu (6. Juli 2008)

Nabend ihr Pussys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Pussys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nabend chefpussy


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

nabend ihr Pussy´s^^...hab mir grad en Super Nintendo ersteigert^^

Seit wir den GB haben ...binich auch wieder vol auf den SNES Trip...ach genial....dat wird wieder Zocker A

----------------
Now playing: Pink Floyd - Us And Them
via FoxyTunesbende geben^^


----------



## chopi (6. Juli 2008)

Ich würde jetzt was posten,aber ich muss auf Klo


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

ihhhh


----------



## Tabuno (6. Juli 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> omg er hat vor 9 uhr gepostet


mist selfpwn ;(


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Juli 2008)

@Chopi

Ich finde es ein wenig gruselig, dass du in deinem Alter das Wort "töfte" benutzt. o.O


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> @Chopi
> 
> Ich finde es ein wenig gruselig, dass du in deinem Alter das Wort "töfte" benutzt. o.O


gut das ich nicht alleine so denke 

aber ich geh jetzt duschen


----------



## Siu (6. Juli 2008)

Und ich schaue Star Wars EP1 - kommt ja eh nix anderes.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Juli 2008)

Kann mir eigentlich jemand sagen, ob man den Output der Boxen tauschen kann?

Es ist so, dass ich meine Boxen kabelbedingt falschrum stellen musste und deshalb der rechte Ton von links und der linke von rechts kommt.


----------



## Siu (6. Juli 2008)

Hä? - Wie soll sowas denn bitte gehen. Die Töne kommen immer gleich aus den Boexen außer bei Dolby Surround. Wenn ich meine Boxen jetzt umstelle, hört sich alles genau wie vorher an..


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

keiner da??.mensch seid ihr langeweilig^^

----------------
Now playing: Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Vanía (6. Juli 2008)

aloha


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

> <Flashmasta>Mach niemals den Fehler wie ich!
> <Stêffên N.> hmmm?
> <Flashmasta> Kaufe keine Festplatten bei ebay!
> <Stêffên N.> Why?
> ...



Grad bei german-bash.org gefunden^^

----------------
Now playing: Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> aloha




Na dat passt heut war bei uns CSD in Köln^^

----------------
Now playing: Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb
via FoxyTunes


----------



## chopi (6. Juli 2008)

so wieder da,ihr dürft mich kloleser nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nein,dürft ihr nicht)

das wort töffig gefällt mir seit dem hexerblog recht gut und passte mir besserer in ne sig als "obergeil" oder so.Normal sag ich sowas aber nicht
Siu,manchmal hört man z.b. gitarren eher rechts und sänger eher links oder so.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hä? - Wie soll sowas denn bitte gehen. Die Töne kommen immer gleich aus den Boexen außer bei Dolby Surround. Wenn ich meine Boxen jetzt umstelle, hört sich alles genau wie vorher an..



Schonmal was von Stereo gehört? ^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

Tja chopi du bist halt richtig töffte ne^^

hättest mit dem wort auch gut in die innenstadt heut reingepasst^^

----------------
Now playing: Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Vanía (6. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> so wieder da,ihr dürft mich kloleser nennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hoi Kloleser

btw: Aloha rockt!!!^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

so bin wieder da was geht leute


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Juli 2008)

Nabend Maedels.

Schoene Gruesse aus Spaninen. Sitz hier gerade im Internetcafe und hab noch knapp 2 Wochen vor mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (6. Juli 2008)

Ja ok. Sänger rechts und Gitarren links, aber wo ist das Problem aus welcher Box was rauskommt? - Man hat doch dann plötzlich nicht eine andere Wahrnehmung Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Nabend Maedels.
> 
> Schoene Gruesse aus Spaninen. Sitz hier gerade im Internetcafe und hab noch knapp 2 Wochen vor mir.
> 
> ...


mistkerl


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Nabend Maedels.
> 
> Schoene Gruesse aus Spaninen. Sitz hier gerade im Internetcafe und hab noch knapp 2 Wochen vor mir.
> 
> ...



Sackjeseech

dreckilje drecksack^^

gemeiner hund^^



----------------
Now playing: Deep Purple - Child In Time
via FoxyTunes


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Juli 2008)

Tja, aber in 9 Minuten seid ihr mich aber auch wieder los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Dann mal bis denne. Haut rein. Meld mich in spaetestens 2 Wochen wieder.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ja ok. Sänger rechts und Gitarren links, aber wo ist das Problem aus welcher Box was rauskommt? - Man hat doch dann plötzlich nicht eine andere Wahrnehmung Oo



Bei Musik nicht. Aber bei Spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Tja, aber in 9 Minuten seid ihr mich aber auch wieder los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ wünsche dir noch viel spaß am strand


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juli 2008)

wie viele seiten ist maximum?
gerade aus einer wanderung einfach schrecklich:
freunde der eltern:langsamer als ich,tragen weniger als ich,klugscheissen.und am ende saufen die noch *kotz*
naja in 2 tagen auf die spitze vom rax und runter.
wenigstens gut gegessen.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie viele seiten ist maximum?
> gerade aus einer wanderung einfach schrecklich:
> freunde der eltern:langsamer als ich,tragen weniger als ich,klugscheissen.und am ende saufen die noch *kotz*
> naja in 2 tagen auf die spitze vom rax und runter.
> wenigstens gut gegessen.


wir fühlen alle mit dir ^^

naja selber schuld man kann sich auch mal sowas verweigern


----------



## Artenus (6. Juli 2008)

Guten abend nach einen gescheiterten Burg Schattfang besch mit meinem lvl 20 Priester, komm ich mal hier hin xd.
Morgen hol ich mir die Vollversion und dann wird gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (6. Juli 2008)

Arrgh geh weg!! Nieder mit WOW!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

vania biste da?


----------



## White-Frost (6. Juli 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Arrgh geh weg!! Nieder mit WOW!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Arrgh geh weg!! Nieder mit WOW!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign


----------



## Siu (6. Juli 2008)

OOoooaoaoar. Man ich habe so ein beschissen Muskelkater.. krieg kaum mein Hemd aus xD


----------



## Shalor (6. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Juli 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nippel!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (6. Juli 2008)

Hab mich auch grad gefragt ob das wohl zensiert wird ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

lol


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wir fühlen alle mit dir ^^
> 
> naja selber schuld man kann sich auch mal sowas verweigern


naja nicht gedacht das genau DIE mitkommen^^

was muss ich machen um in den B.L.A.C.K. zu kommen?


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> naja nicht gedacht das genau DIE mitkommen^^
> 
> was muss ich machen um in den B.L.A.C.K. zu kommen?


Anime fan sein dann bist du dabei


----------



## chopi (6. Juli 2008)

Das ssbblied ist schon geil...
re


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2008)

also GN8 alle zusammen ich geh pennen


----------



## White-Frost (6. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also GN8 alle zusammen ich geh pennen


gn8


----------



## Siu (6. Juli 2008)

Dann haut ma rein unso. Bin auch off :>


----------



## Giillian (6. Juli 2008)

Morgen frei :] Ich chille was ^^


----------



## Lurock (6. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits.


----------



## Taikunsun (6. Juli 2008)

nabend leute und lurock mit den geilen sigs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (6. Juli 2008)

*singt*
Ich hab ne neue Gilde..woohoooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jez kann ich endlich wieder Raiden, nach 2 Monaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gn8i @ all!


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> *singt*
> Ich hab ne neue Gilde..woohoooo
> 
> 
> ...




gz



und hi lurock alte ratte du^^


----------



## Lurock (6. Juli 2008)

Na, du alte Badewanne ;o)


----------



## Zez (6. Juli 2008)

N'Abend


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

und zu ende geguckt dat tv^^


----------



## Lurock (6. Juli 2008)

Jep, alles leer geguckt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

i find das ja richtig krank das diese tussi jetzt sogar von jamba gesponsert wir und das die mit der jetzt richtig kohle  machen^^

die sind echt krank die typen bei jamba^^


----------



## Giillian (6. Juli 2008)

Finde ich auch, die Frau macht mir aber irgendwie Angst


----------



## Lurock (6. Juli 2008)

Die Frau, oder was immer es ist, kann doch nicht bei Sinnen sein... oO
Ich dachte ich bin bescheuert... bis ich das gesehen habe... es hat mein Leben umgekrempelt... MEIN WELTBILD ZERSTÖRT!


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

Und mir erst.....die ist extremst beängstigend^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. Juli 2008)

ohhh whity is wieder da


----------



## Zez (6. Juli 2008)

Das Vid zu zeigen bringt einem mehr selbstwertgefühl + alles andere als ein Psychologe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glaub Leuten die verrückt sind, dennen muss man nur das VId zeigen, - ZACK! keine Klappsmühle erforderlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

recht hast zez^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. Juli 2008)

ohh gott wie is die drauf der will ich ja nich auf der straße begegnen XD


----------



## Zez (6. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte so ein stressiges Wochenende :O
Need gammelferien :x
Freitag Morgen Arzt wegen meiner Brust
Freitag Abend Kino
Samstag Abend Party (bis um 6 Uhr morgens am Lagerfeuer gesessen xD Wollte den Sonnenaufgang sehen)
Sonntag von 6 bis 11 schlaf.
Dazu noch eine Facharbeit über 10 Seiten zum Thema Glas für die Schule, die ich bis zu diesem Wochenende aufgeschoben habe xD


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (6. Juli 2008)

Wa...wa...wie...warum...??? Was um alles in der Welt ist DAS? Les ich da richtig? Von Jamba gesponsort? Was soll nur aus den nächsten Generationen werden? Laden sich sowas aufs Handy und verblöden (hinzu kommen dann noch Filme wie Horton hört ein Hu, hallo? Wer denkt sich denn sowas aus??). Solche Leute wie diese Frau darf man doch garnicht frei rumlaufen lassen. Nachher ist das noch ansteckend....unglaublich...

Kaeppiman


PS: Wusstet ihr, dass der Film Horton hört ein Hu im englischen Original "Horton hears a who" heisst? Ziemlich unkorrekte Übersetzung, nicht?


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Wa...wa...wie...warum...??? Was um alles in der Welt ist DAS? Les ich da richtig? Von Jamba gesponsort? Was soll nur aus den nächsten Generationen werden? Laden sich sowas aufs Handy und verblöden (hinzu kommen dann noch Filme wie Horton hört ein Hu, hallo? Wer denkt sich denn sowas aus??). Solche Leute wie diese Frau darf man doch garnicht frei rumlaufen lassen. Nachher ist das noch ansteckend....unglaublich...
> 
> Kaeppiman
> 
> ...




Hmm also der Film Horton hört ein Huh basiert auf ein Kinderbuch.. udn i fand den Film klasse. gab schon schlimmere^^

ansonsten gebe ich dir recht, udn ja Jamba hat mit dem Vid ein Remix fürs Handy gemacht die Deppen^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. Juli 2008)

heut is hier aber ne rechte flaute wie^^


----------



## L33tman G (7. Juli 2008)

Ich bin hier, also kann es niemand langweilig sein.


----------



## Zez (7. Juli 2008)

Mir ist langweilig.


----------



## L33tman G (7. Juli 2008)

0/10


----------



## Zez (7. Juli 2008)

xD
Du erinnerst mich an eine andere Person welche dachte das man ein doppel "e" mit einer lustigen Zahl abkürzen muss, welcome auf meiner Ignore ;D


----------



## L33tman G (7. Juli 2008)

Wer ist diese Person?


----------



## Soramac (7. Juli 2008)

*PvP Server down ftw *


----------



## Zez (7. Juli 2008)

oO
Welcher ist down?
Der Testserver, die Arenaserver, oder alle WoW-Realm PvP + RPPvP Server?^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Juli 2008)

GZ, was hat er gedroppt?


----------



## Soramac (7. Juli 2008)

Kein Server ist down, nur du kannst auf kein einzigen Server PvP mehr machen, das heißt: Keine Schlachtfelder beitreten und Arena spielen. Nur Arena geht auf dem Arena Server.

Meldung: Übergang abgebrochen: Instanz nicht gefunden.


----------



## Zez (7. Juli 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> GZ, was hat er gedroppt?


Lederschultern ab Stufe 31, grau

@ Soramac:
Hmmmm Argh - zum Glück spiele ich erst morgen wieder Arena  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Lederschultern ab Stufe 31, grau
> 
> @ Soramac:
> Hmmmm Argh - zum Glück spiele ich erst morgen wieder Arena
> ...



Tja, vielleicht gehts morgen auch nicht hehe ^^ 

Zitat vom GM: Leider können wir nicht genau sagen, wann die Server wieder ohne Probleme laufen, wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck drann. Bitte habe noch etwas Geduld.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (7. Juli 2008)

Kennt hier jemand die HarryPotter Synchronisierungen von Coldmirror?


----------



## Zez (7. Juli 2008)

Ne, aber wenn du sie hast, poste sie, und ich kann das nächste mal mit Ja antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Juli 2008)

Ja, kenn ich. 'Harry Potter und ein Stein' und 'Harry Potter und der geheime Pornokeller'...


----------



## Zez (7. Juli 2008)

Ach, ist das der mim Pornokeller? ja den kenn ich, finde ich aber grottig ._.

nja bin pennen, haut rein


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Juli 2008)

L33tman schrieb:


> 0/10



Wurdest Du mit deinem alten Account gebannt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juli 2008)

Na Super, bin grad so im Internet und dann klicke Ich wieder auf WoW und komme nicht rein und statt in Uc beim Boss und höre nur so Geschnetzel usw, dacht Ich mir: Allianz raidet mal wieder die Hauptstadt und als sich WoW öffnet, Disconnect. Server restart.


----------



## Siu (7. Juli 2008)

Nabend :>


----------



## White-Frost (7. Juli 2008)

*Kommt mit nem kasten bier rein* so dann sim ma ja für heut wieder gewappnet^^


----------



## Siu (7. Juli 2008)

< schaut sich gerade Star Wars: EP2 an, nachdem gestern EP1 geschaut worden is^^


----------



## White-Frost (7. Juli 2008)

hmm musikvideos auf youtube^^ is aber im moment noch leer hier^^


----------



## Zez (7. Juli 2008)

BAM!


----------



## Lurock (7. Juli 2008)

Ruhe, Sonny!


----------



## Zez (7. Juli 2008)

Hmm, nur Lurock da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (7. Juli 2008)

nö

lache grade über einige buffed threads

xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (7. Juli 2008)

Nö nö whity is auch noch so halbgscharat da


----------



## Zez (7. Juli 2008)

Naja bin weg, Fahrrad reparieren und pennen, bis dann mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (7. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Naja bin weg, Fahrrad reparieren und pennen, bis dann mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gn8 is heut wohl eh nix los^^


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2008)

so jetzt roxxor ich nochmal schnell hier durch 

WUHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ROXXOR BÄM BÄM BÄM CRASH BÄM .... Tot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jgrCKhxE1s&feature=user

noch was für die ohren und weg bin ich 

ich geh pennen

*ausm threat husch*


----------



## Vanía (7. Juli 2008)

nabend!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giillian (7. Juli 2008)

nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (7. Juli 2008)

gillian keine enue sig? ^^


----------



## White-Frost (7. Juli 2008)

whity meldet sich auch wieder in der hoffnung das dieses mal wer dableibt^^


----------



## Giillian (7. Juli 2008)

WIeso neue Sig? ^^  Muss leveln xD 46 bald auch 47 ^^


----------



## L33tman G (7. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wurdest Du mit deinem alten Account gebannt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, ich war hier schon ewig nicht mehr, und hab mich neu angemeldet, weil ich die Logindaten meines alten Accounts vergessen habe.


----------



## the Huntress (7. Juli 2008)

Ich genieße ein paar Stunden UT 3. Gehirn abschalten und einfach draufballern, sowas finde ich toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juli 2008)

so nachdem vanisa/lod und noch 3 andere aus derm icq geflüchtet sind dacht ich spam ich mal hier bisle mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hiho


----------



## Lurock (7. Juli 2008)

Huhu


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juli 2008)

omg lurock ist da .. -> schnell wieder weg


----------



## Lurock (7. Juli 2008)

Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit da, gucke bloß Filme...


----------



## Oonâgh (7. Juli 2008)

'namnd.. Was geht?


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juli 2008)

nicht viel ..


----------



## Oonâgh (7. Juli 2008)

Klingt irre goil .. Ich bin grad ne DVD am Brennen und das kack Codieren läuft seit siebeneinhalb Minuten .. Und es ist bei 35% *grml*
CODIEREN!! Der scheiss Brennvorgang hat netmal angefangen !! *Garrrr* *Murlocgeräusch von sich geb*


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juli 2008)

hatte letztens ein backup von meinen virenscanner meine ext hd überprüfen lassen .. 2 stunden ging der shit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 blöde 500gb extern die voll sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (2 stunden wärend zocken .. wär warscheindlich schneller gegangen ohne .. hmm )


----------



## Oonâgh (7. Juli 2008)

Tzzz immer diese Zocker.. Hab gestern die C&C - Kampagnen fertig gemacht lol .. Ich weiss, ich hab nix zu tun. Aber wenigstens die unzensierte Amiversion..


----------



## Zez (7. Juli 2008)

Kane edition?


----------



## Oonâgh (7. Juli 2008)

Nene ... CnC Generals.. Ohne Addon *seufz* Hab meine Cd's verloren.. Dabei hatte ich die mal doppelt lol


----------



## Siu (7. Juli 2008)

gääähn. öddeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (7. Juli 2008)

was lan


----------



## shibi2k (7. Juli 2008)

c&c generals fand ich cool damals, hab ich auch öfters mal mit nem kumpel online zusammen gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw guten abend an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (7. Juli 2008)

Ohh war grad etwas IRC-fixiert.. Ja, also für LANs ist C&C von meiner Seite aus immer noch perfekt geeignet. Vor allem, wenn da so olle Leute kommen mit PC's aus der Kriegszwischenzeit ..

Und hey, shibi2k


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juli 2008)

gn8 mädles + jungs + lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin ma wech


----------



## Lurock (7. Juli 2008)

Gn8 Minas


----------



## Hérault (8. Juli 2008)

Servus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Noch fix auf nen Bierchen da, wenn ich darf?!


----------



## Emptybook (8. Juli 2008)

SCHOCKOLADE!!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2008)

Soo...mal ordentlich Gekackt!


----------



## Mondryx (8. Juli 2008)

Das ist doch mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich leg mich jetzt ins Bett, bin so fertig... Jute Nacht!


----------



## Emptybook (8. Juli 2008)

wer schläft verliert 

chronischer schlafmangel läßt einen alles viel intensiver warnehmen deine komplette welt verändert sich bis zum herzinfakt


----------



## Oonâgh (8. Juli 2008)

hmm ja, da mag sogar was dran sein. Aber ich habe nicht unbedingt einen Herzinfarkt als Lebensziel .. Daher bleibe ich nur bei chronischer Müdigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (8. Juli 2008)

Nux mehr los, hm? Nundenn .. Gute Nacht allerseits. Bis die Tage!


----------



## Emptybook (8. Juli 2008)

jup gleichfals 


ich schwärme dann mal ins weiche bettilein


----------



## Arikros (8. Juli 2008)

So, ich verstoße mal gegen die Threadregeln und poste um 20:59 Uhr^^


----------



## Giillian (8. Juli 2008)

Nein Nein xD


----------



## Siu (8. Juli 2008)

Mich regen derzeit viel mehr die ganzen Deppen auf, die die alten Thread-Leichen hochholen..


----------



## chopi (8. Juli 2008)

Oh man,die wettbewerbe heute sind ja mal zu geil xD
(hi)


----------



## White-Frost (8. Juli 2008)

Ohhhhh kniet nieder und betet vor ehrfürchtung Meister Whity nein ich sollte besser sagen Gott Whity is wieder im haus buahahahahahahaaaaa...

Ich hab nen kasten bier dabei *hinstell und auf die couch setz*


----------



## chopi (8. Juli 2008)

und wie überzeugst du abstinenten-atheisten?


----------



## White-Frost (8. Juli 2008)

Frei Bier?


----------



## chopi (8. Juli 2008)

damit überzeugst duleut enicht,die nicht trinken...


----------



## White-Frost (8. Juli 2008)

stimmt ne milchtüte verdammt... für dich schaff ich extra aus den schönsten länderein in den alpen fettarme milch an diese kurven uiii so ein hübsches ding dürfte dich doch umstimmen oder XD


----------



## chopi (8. Juli 2008)

meinste du kannst mich mit milch umstimmen?
das da oben ist nur n avatar,das bin ich nicht...du solltest echt weniger vorm pc sitzen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (8. Juli 2008)

was?!? es gibt keine tanzenden milchtüten?!? das verändert meine weltanschauung ja komplet was ist jetz eigentlich wahr und was nich!!! meine mami hat michd ie ganze zeit angelogen!!! soll das heisen ich bin auch kein wiedergeborener stern?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

Sooo, bin da!
Monk+Elton vs Simon ist vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Juli 2008)

heute waren die spiele aber auch echt geil oder?^^
da,wo sie am telefon die ganzen schimpfwörter sagen mussten z.b. xD
was warn eig. das 2spiel?


----------



## Lurock (8. Juli 2008)

Lol, hab grad Mario Barth geguckt... der Hammer.... ich lag sowas von am Boden!


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

1. Trampolin (Elton)
2. Wettsaufen (Simon)
3. Biertheke (Elton)
4. Dart-über-Kopf (Elton)
5. Schimpfwörter (Simon)
6. Dieses Halloween-Apfel-im-Wasser-Spiel (Simon)
7. Laufbandgegestände (Elton)
--> Eltons Bestrafung: Der Halsfopper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol, hab grad Mario Barth geguckt... der Hammer.... ich lag sowas von am Boden!


NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN das wollt ich auch sehn XD


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Naa ihr Noobs^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Naa ihr Noobs^^


*depri* aloha *ausm fenster stürz*


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

Bin mal Brainafk, meine Französisch 5 verbessern -.-'


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

und ja die Thread nekromanten regen echt auf^^


da fällt mir nur das ein 

Nekromantik Trailer

Und 

Nekromantik


----------



## Siu (8. Juli 2008)

rofl. Kalkofes Mattscheibe xD


----------



## chopi (8. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> 2. Wettsaufen (Simon)
> 3. Biertheke (Elton)


welches warn das nu,wo sie näher an 1promille kommen mussten? und wer hat das gewonnen? hab das nicht ganz geguckt
und was meinste mit biertheke?


----------



## Lurock (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun, der Film Nekromantik ist sau schlecht!


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

2. Spiel das mit 1 Promille, 2. war Bierkrug so nach wie möglich an die Kante gleiten zu lassen-


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nekromantik


das ist ja pervers und krank


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

hmm i fand den damals klasse .. gut war 13 oder so^^ als ich den gesehen hab...ganz klar eklig aber trotz alledem net schlecht^^


----------



## chopi (8. Juli 2008)

achso,das spiel hab ich ja ganz verpasst o.O das mit den krügen...
naja,ich geh off,bye


----------



## Vanía (8. Juli 2008)

gn8i 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> gn8i
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hey emokid^^


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

Bye :/


----------



## Lurock (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hmm i fand den damals klasse .. gut war 13 oder so^^ als ich den gesehen hab...ganz klar eklig aber trotz alledem net schlecht^^


Ich fand das Ende als der sich umbringt ziemlich... naja, komisch... oO


----------



## Vanía (8. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hey emokid^^


ICH BIN KEIN EMO! UND ICH GEH AM WE.... spaß haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 Nati 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (8. Juli 2008)

Ahh. Schön hier unso... unter der Woche is hier aber absolut 0 los... verdammte Schüler :X


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

Hi Vania


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ist ja pervers und krank




Jap^^  aber wat soll´s is 1. en Film und 2. war dies so meine Kranke Splatter film zeit alles wat irgendwie mti splatter zu tun hatte wollte ich gucken^^

udn Nekromantik gehört dazu^^

dafür waren natürlich so sahneschnittchen wie Braindead, tanz der Teufel 1& 2, woodoo schreckensinsel der zombies, Zombies im Kaufhaus usw auch dabei aja alles uncut^^ 

wenn dann richtig^^


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

<--- Schüler :/
Aber Ala fehlt eindeutig, und Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Jap^^  aber wat soll´s is 1. en Film und 2. war dies so meine Kranke Splatter film zeit alles wat irgendwie mti splatter zu tun hatte wollte ich gucken^^
> 
> udn Nekromantik gehört dazu^^
> 
> ...


iwie machst du mir angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (8. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Hi Vania


Hey Zez ;D

bin aml pennen, muss morgen noch geld verdienen, donnerstag auch und freitag wird gepoppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Siu (8. Juli 2008)

kA wo Caro ist. Die darf glaub ich nich solange unter der Woche :/ Wochenende is das ja auch schon streng 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> <--- Schüler :/
> Aber Ala fehlt eindeutig, und Minas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Minas is in ICQ on


----------



## Lurock (8. Juli 2008)

<- Schüüüläääh, gerade deswegen ja die Woche über immer da!


----------



## Vanía (8. Juli 2008)

Caro is für 3 wochen bei ihrem pa, soweit ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Caro is für 3 wochen bei ihrem pa, soweit ich weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bring mal deine Signatur in Form!


----------



## Vanía (8. Juli 2008)

mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

bin auch mal pennen bye bye ihr traurigen gestalten der world of warcraft^^

man liest sich morschen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

geh das jetzt machen bye bye^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

so ich geh auch mal muss morgen BS *würg* und lernen muss ich auch ncoh XD

also GN8

MFG
Chris aka LOD
PS: heute hab ich übermäßig gespammt das war ja fast ne monatsration


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

Arghh - ijemand noch da? Am besten einer der Franz kann^^


----------



## Vanía (8. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bring mal deine Signatur in Form!


Sig is besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gn8i bin auch mal weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schlaft gut! ^^


----------



## Vanía (8. Juli 2008)

kann franz, geht jez aber off, salut!


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

:/
naja Franz wird ehh abgewählt xD


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

Gut.
Bin pennen
Nach ihr Säcke


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juli 2008)

hi ho und cy a 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin ma off


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Minas is in ICQ on


klar nur hatt ich kein bock auch noch ins forum zu gehen ^^ irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (9. Juli 2008)

*schwärm* *langweil* *richtung bett schwärm*


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

First @ Day^^

*Bier raustellt udn abwarten wer kommt*


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Guten abend alle


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

na whity


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

*wieder n kasten bier reinstell* vielleicht gehts ja heut mal wieder mehr zu XD *Dracun eins reich*


----------



## Siu (9. Juli 2008)

Nabend


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

jetzt haben wor 2 kästen...na danke ich doch *nimmt es danked entgegen*  *zisch und schluck*



----------------
Now playing: Theme - König der Löwen - Hakuna Matata
via FoxyTunes


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Nabend


guten abend


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

*setzt sich auf die Couch und zündet sich ne Zigarette an*


----------



## Hunternevs (9. Juli 2008)

Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Na sind ja doch einige da heut zwar nich die übliche besetzung aber gut^^


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

*gääähn* totenstille hier wieder^^




----------------
Now playing: Theme - Lassie
via FoxyTunes


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> *gääähn* totenstille hier wieder


ja dann leg mal los^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

So, was gibs denn neues?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So, was gibs denn neues?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm nix wirklich in letzter zeit recht langweilig alles hmm


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hmm nix wirklich in letzter zeit recht langweilig alles hmm



Mein Leben krempelt sich grade um 180° um. <.<


----------



## Siu (9. Juli 2008)

Jo.. kA wieso.. alle Schule oder Ferien oder so.. naja. Bin ich auch ab Freitag - schaue gerade Scrubs Staffel 5.. hoorai


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Mein Leben krempelt sich grade um 180° um. <.<


Nachwuchs Hochzeit oder ähnliches?^^


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

echt erzäh erzähl..... *popcorn rausholt* *mampf stopf*



----------------
Now playing: Theme - Lola Rennt (Thomas D - Wish)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Nachwuchs Hochzeit oder ähnliches?^^



Nein und nein - zum Glück.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nene, vom arbeitslosen 19-jährigen zum Auszubildenen in Greifswalder Reha-BBW.^^


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nein und nein - zum Glück.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach was zum glück mit dem richtigen sicher was schönes^^

Na dann glückwunsch zum ausbildungsplatz


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

*Flasche Sekt aus dem Kühlschrank holt*

Herzlichen ......

*Knallt die Pulle auf und schüttet den guten Stoff über VölligBuffeD*

Glückwunsch



----------------
Now playing: Theme - Lola Rennt (Thomas D - Wish)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

N'abend


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ach was zum glück mit dem richtigen sicher was schönes^^



Kinder? Kostet zu viel Geld.

Hochzeit? Kostet zu viel Geld und die Ehe hält durchschnittlich eh nur 2 Jahre.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (9. Juli 2008)

NAAABEND! ^^


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> NAAABEND! ^^


ABEEENND!!!! CAPS MEISTER


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

So ... was läuft jetzt noch?


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So ... was läuft jetzt noch?



Hmmm.. mit Mittelohr-Entzünding ins Flugzeug steigen und heim fliegen.. *etwas bammel hab*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hmmm.. mit Mittelohr-Entzünding ins Flugzeug steigen und heim fliegen.. *etwas bammel hab*



Wie wars in den USA? *auch hin will*


----------



## Giillian (9. Juli 2008)

Huhu ^^


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> Huhu ^^


abend


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wie wars in den USA? *auch hin will*



Schön, besonders Florida (Naples) wo wir waren *wieder hin will*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> Huhu ^^



Hoi!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Schön, besonders Florida (Naples) wo wir waren *wieder hin will*



Arr ... need dick !


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Abend - Ja ich bin schlecht drauf -.-


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Arr ... need dick !




*fladdert das Höschen vorm Fliegen*

Was ich alles so gelesen habe im Internet über Mittelohrentzündung beim Fliegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Abend - Ja ich bin schlecht drauf -.-


wasn los meister


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> *fladdert das Höschen vorm Fliegen*
> 
> Was ich alles so gelesen habe im Internet über Mittelohrentzündung beim Fliegen
> 
> ...



Och, wenns peng macht, haste immernoch deine anderen Sinne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Juli 2008)

Tach leute,zieh mir grad sone richtig geile seite rein xD
ein kleiner auszug



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wasn los meister


Isne lange Geschichte xD
Endet damit, das ich aufgrund meiner atm etwas fragwürdigen Internetleitung als Noob bezeichnet wurde, da ich gegen diese Spieler verloren habe - was soll man machen wenn man jede Sekunde nen lag hatte oO - aufjedenfall sahen sies nicht ein - und das ist sowas von nervig -.-
Dazu ist mein WC3 partner nicht on *Waaah* will diese Idioten jetzt ficken - need was anderes als DSL1k + neeed WC3 partner -.-


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Och, wenns peng macht, haste immernoch deine anderen Sinne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenns peng macht, spring Ich mit Kopf zuerst aus dem Fenster raus und schneide dabei mir die Kniescheibe auf und lande mit dem Bauch auf und platze dadruch und im Meer werde ich von den Haien von Fuß zu Kopf zerfressen und lande mit den restlichen Knochen am Meeresboden auf.


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Isne lange Geschichte xD
> Endet damit, das ich aufgrund meiner atm etwas fragwürdigen Internetleitung als Noob bezeichnet wurde, da ich gegen diese Spieler verloren habe - was soll man machen wenn man jede Sekunde nen lag hatte oO - aufjedenfall sahen sies nicht ein - und das ist sowas von nervig -.-
> Dazu ist mein WC3 partner nicht on *Waaah* will diese Idioten jetzt ficken - need was anderes als DSL1k + neeed WC3 partner -.-


ich kann dir ja nen partner machen hab nur seit nem jahr nimmer gespielt XDD


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Achja, spielt jemand hier eig öfters mal WC3 im Bnet? need jemanden zum spielen xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenns peng macht, spring Ich mit Kopf zuerst aus dem Fenster raus und schneide dabei mir die Kniescheibe auf und lande mit dem Bauch im Meer auf und werde von den Haien von Fuß zu Kopf zerfressen und lande mit den restlichen Knochen am Meeresboden auf.



So kann man es auch machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich kann dir ja nen partner machen hab nur seit nem jahr nimmer gespielt XDD


Das wär nichts Problem - bleiben nurnoch meine Lags -.-


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Das wär nichts Problem - bleiben nurnoch meine Lags -.-


ja wen de verlieren willst is es sicher kein problem nich XD


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Kommt drauf an welche Map xD
Spielst du originale WC3 - verlieren ist np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spielst du DoTA - verlieren ins np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spielst du iwas anderes - verlieren ist np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spielst du Enfos mit mir, werden wir nicht verlieren xD Ausser ich habe Lags ._.


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Footys spiel ich noch ab und an des könnt ich noch XD normale maps ne dota ne enfos ne XD


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Footys bin ich Held abhängig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NFO.ZeZ <---- mein Bnet acc


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Hmm hab aber grad keien laune XDDD neues avatar uii sieht geila us


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Ne wie gesagt, dank inet kann ich heute ehh nimmer -.-


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub ich seh gerade ein Gebüsch durch die Wüste rollen >.>


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

Ich muss euch mal was sagen

- ich muss dir ein geheimnis erzählen,ließ die 5
2 - hast du es eilich?ließ die 8
3 - bist sehr neugierig, gel? ließ die 9
4 - es ist das folgende… es ist besser du ließt die 15
5 - ich hab kein mut, deswegen ließ die 17
6 - ich würds dir gern sagen , aber ließ lieber die 16
7 - ich erzähls ,aber…ließ die 2
8 - es ist so simpel, deswegen ließ die 4
9 - werd nicht nervös es ist simpel, ließ die 18
10- noch nicht, aber…ließ die 19
11- du wirst langsam müde, entspann dich…ließ die 13
12- wie ich sagen wollte…ließ die 3
13- du wirst es gleich wissen, ließ die 20
14- wollte nur mal liebe grüße da lassen..
15- du wirst nervös, deswegen ließ lieber die 6
16- du hast es noch nicht verstanden, nicht wahr? ließ die 12
17- Ah!!ich schäme mich, ließ die 7
18- ich weiß nicht ob du es verstehen wirst, ließ die 10
19- ließ die 11 mit ruhe und du wirst es wissen
20- jetzt wirst du es wissen,ließ die 14, aber ganz leise,ja...


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Jo die woche lang schon nix los hier XD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich muss euch mal was sagen
> 
> - ich muss dir ein geheimnis erzählen,ließ die 5
> 2 - hast du es eilich?ließ die 8
> ...



OMG - Selten so einen Müll gelesen. ^^


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 14- wollte nur mal liebe grüße da lassen..


Danke


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

^^ wo man sowas herzieht^^


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Hmm, langeweile?
http://theflashgames.blogspot.com/2008/01/...level-game.html
!


----------



## Lurock (9. Juli 2008)

Namd


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Endlich


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Hmm, langeweile?
> http://theflashgames.blogspot.com/2008/01/...level-game.html
> !


sowas wie the hardest game in the world?^^


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Bin level 74 oder so ... und es ist echt nervig xD


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Hmm, langeweile?
> http://theflashgames.blogspot.com/2008/01/...level-game.html
> !



Level 5 oO


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

ich scheiter schon an level 5 XD


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

g r e e n
einfahc mal eintippen xD

Achja, hat je,and ein gifbild von ner Tumbleweed pflanze in der Wüste? Need^^


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich scheiter schon an level 5 XD



me2 ich check das nicht

Type in the color of this background

Edit: Ah lol danke ZeZ

Edit#2: Level 7 ??Oo kay habs


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Einfach mal green tippen xD


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Einfach mal green tippen xD



Level 12 Oo


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

14 check ich nich XD


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Warte geschwind, spiele jetzt mit euch hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

hat sich XD


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

12 mit sich selbst malnehmen oO
Soo schwer?^^
12*12 = 144 --> eintippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Sora


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hat sich XD



was ist level 12 mit dem rechnen da oder so multiply itself oda so.. checkt doch keine sau durch

irgendwie bin ich zu doof^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

LvL 19 is dreckig. <.<


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> LvL 19 is dreckig. <.<


oh ja häng ich jetz auch^^


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> was ist level 12 mit dem rechnen da oder so multiply itself oda so.. checkt doch keine sau durch


siehe eins über dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

kk, bei 19 muss ich auch wieder überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit1: k habs - einfach buchstaben durcheinander anordnen - iwann fällts einem auf (fängt mit S an)
edit2: beim nächsten zäheln wie oft ihr klickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> kk, bei 19 muss ich auch wieder überlegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bin da jetzt auch, pls sagen ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> kk, bei 19 muss ich auch wieder überlegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Komm bei 19 nicht drauf... <.<


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

ich auch nich XD


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Der Satz auf Englisch enthält das Lösungswort :> --> es ist echt *spe*ziel*l* - mehr sag ich nicht xD

Ich glaub ich kann in RUhe off gehen, denke nicht das morgen iwer bei 76 ist ;D


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

23 nächster hänger XD


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> 23 nächster hänger XD



was hattest du bei 20 gehabt, bin so doof zu zählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Quesrumme von irgendeinem Jahr im 20. Jahrhundert soll 23 ergeben --> finde ein Jahr im 20. Jahrhundert heraus, dessen Quersumme 23 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (9. Juli 2008)

worum gehts? ^^


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

http://theflashgames.blogspot.com/2008/01/...level-game.html
@Sora: ich bin nett: twelve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> worum gehts? ^^



http://theflashgames.blogspot.com/2008/01/...level-game.html


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

@Vania, fand deine optische Täuschung auch toll - habe sogar nachgeschaut, weils so toll aussah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (9. Juli 2008)

ich hab die als desktop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> @Vania, fand deine optische Täuschung auch toll - habe sogar nachgeschaut, weils so toll aussah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Level 23,ergebnis pls *lieb guck*


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

ich glaub ich bin zu dumm zum rechnen XD


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

And die dei bei 23 hängen
Also wenn ihr nicht wisst wie es geht:
Quersumme von 23 ist zbs 5 --> 23, 2+3 = 5, 5
von 45 -> 9 --> 45, 4+5 = 9,9
von 123 -> 6 --> 123, 1+2+3 = 6, 6


Im 20 Jahrhundert betrifft alle Jahre vom Jahr 1900-1999.
Sprich 19XX
Quersumme von 19 = 10
dh XX muss die Quersumme 13 ergeben
Einfach alle Lösungen ausprobieren, eine stimmt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Level 25...da is Schluss. -.-


----------



## Vanía (9. Juli 2008)

was muss man bei 19 machen? Oo


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

ja aber der nimmt nich alle jahreszahlen an komisch aber naja... 26 jetz^^


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

25 ist doch leicht oO


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

26 wieder zu hoch XDD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Ich hab den Fehler gemacht, bei Level 25 den Scheiß Pfeil aus dem Sichtfeld zu schieben, bin bei 26.^^


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

26 saß ich ne Stunde dran xD Das ist so beschissen, Freund hat mich dann in Skype drauf gebracht^^
Vania, was ist 19?^^


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> 26 saß ich ne Stunde dran xD Das ist so beschissen, Freund hat mich dann in Skype drauf gebracht^^
> Vania, was ist 19?^^


jetz mach ich mir ja hoffnungen^^


----------



## Vanía (9. Juli 2008)

iwas mit buchstaben xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> 26 saß ich ne Stunde dran xD Das ist so beschissen, Freund hat mich dann in Skype drauf gebracht^^
> Vania, was ist 19?^^



Das is Müll...gief Antwort pls.^^


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Also 25 müsst ihr pentagon rückwärts eingeben - das ding ist ein pentagon und unten stehts auch rückwärts ._. ka wie man da drauf kommen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Vania, schau mal Seite 1031 - da gab ich den Tipp


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

Bin raus, hab irgendwie die Seite weggeklickt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (9. Juli 2008)

ich checks net xD 19 is das erste, wo ich hänge -.-


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

xD
Vania, PW ist special
Sora, wo hängst du fest?^^


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

27 wieder n scheis teil XD


----------



## Vanía (9. Juli 2008)

twelve? wtf? das geht garnet


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Da kommt noch eines mit massig knöpfen - macht das schnell, und drückt alle, und merkt euch den Rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> twelve? wtf? das geht garnet


Sry, war falsch - zu verwirrt gewesen, habs editiert^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Da kommt noch eines mit massig knöpfen - macht das schnell, und drückt alle, und merkt euch den Rest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hab ich grade...aber dann wurde der Bildschirm blau, und nichts geht mehr...


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

27 häng ich^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Ich habs.^^


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

oO
War das nicht das mit den roten Boxen? einfach alle wegklicken und das Ergebnis mit CAPS schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> xD
> Vania, PW ist special
> Sora, wo hängst du fest?^^



Level 25, wo man die zwei Sachen weggschieben kann mit den 5 Pfeilen da


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

LOL Level 34 ist hammer! xD


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Achja, später kann man bei level 8, 12, 14, 19 23, 26, 35, 37, 42, 54, 57, 59, 66 .... kA, das PW von dem Level eingeben, und da weitermachen, dh Sora kann ab lvl 23 wieder einsteigen, wenn er das PW noch weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das heißt, merkt euch die PW's von den leveln - evt als *.txt datei ^^


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

Weiß jemand noch das Passwort bei Level 23 mit dem Wasser?


----------



## Vanía (9. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> And die dei bei 23 hängen
> Also wenn ihr nicht wisst wie es geht:
> Quersumme von 23 ist zbs 5 --> 23, 2+3 = 5, 5
> von 45 -> 9 --> 45, 4+5 = 9,9
> ...


versteh ich net xD


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> versteh ich net xD



1967


----------



## Vanía (9. Juli 2008)

naja cu leute, bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gn8i viel spaß noch ^^

ps: geiles we inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

@ Sora:
control
@ Vania: Dumm? xD
naja bin off, freut euch auf level 37, ich bin inzwischen 80 xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Level 38 will nicht so richtig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> @ Sora:
> control
> @ Vania: Dumm? xD
> naja bin off, freut euch auf level 37, ich bin inzwischen 80 xD



geht nicht, naja egal..


----------



## Vanía (9. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> @ Vania: Dumm? xD


neeeein wieso denn? xD


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

oO ist doch leicht - einfach das letzte Wort von LEVEL38 eintippen, eben alles Großgeschrieben =D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Level 38 will nicht so richtig..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt will lvl 39 nicht T_T


----------



## Vanía (9. Juli 2008)

lol dich will keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Ok, bei lvl 39 hab ich es in die falsche Richtung geschoben. Aber was soll bei lvl 40 "period" bedeuten??


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> geht nicht, naja egal..


Hmm :/
Level 26 ist nogatnep - dann hast du auch 25 überstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giillian (9. Juli 2008)

blubb


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> blubb


ganz deiner meinung


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

ach und level 40 und ich hab keinen bock mehr XD


----------



## Vanía (9. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> blubb


damit zerstörst du den ganzen threat! hier wird net gespammt! ^^


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ok, bei lvl 39 hab ich es in die falsche Richtung geschoben. Aber was soll bei lvl 40 "period" bedeuten??


soll anscheinen . (Punkt) sein oO (ausprobieren!)


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Bin jetzt aber wirklich weg - man sieht sich morgen =)

BABA *winke*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> soll anscheinen . (Punkt) sein oO (ausprobieren!)



Jop, habs...aber Level 41....was soll "Kraft" sein?^^


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> damit zerstörst du den ganzen threat! hier wird net gespammt! ^^


ach sie soll ruhig spammen dann hab ich wenigstens wen des spiel is naja^^


----------



## Vanía (9. Juli 2008)

bin weg, cucu


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

cya gn8


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Jetz sind eh wieder alle weg oder dann werd ich auch langsam gehen^^


----------



## Siu (9. Juli 2008)

blubb


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

Was istLevel 29

mit :

# & P >


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Okee...lvl 46.. <.<


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was istLevel 29
> 
> mit :
> 
> # & P >



Eintippen.


----------



## Siu (9. Juli 2008)

Eingeben, zur Seite schieben, klicken.. hf


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was istLevel 29
> 
> mit :
> 
> # & P >


tipp des einfach ein


----------



## Giillian (9. Juli 2008)

Ich bin noch da , spiele aber gerade was Wow


----------



## Soramac (9. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> Ich bin noch da , spiele aber gerade was Wow


Auf welchem Server,Klasse, Geschlecht, Level, Servertyp, Skillung?


----------



## Lurock (9. Juli 2008)

Lvl 40: period  
Was muss ich da eintippen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lvl 40: period
> Was muss ich da eintippen?



Period = Punkt (KP^^)

Also einfach . eintippen


----------



## Lurock (10. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Period = Punkt (KP^^)
> Also einfach . eintippen


Ahhh, danki!


----------



## Giillian (10. Juli 2008)

schlafen 
bin aktuell auf 48 - komme irgendwie nicht weiter. Server ist Dalvengyr und die heißt Linesina


----------



## Lurock (10. Juli 2008)

Hat sich erledigt hab das Lvl... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Juli 2008)

57 versteh ich nicht... oO Hä?

Edit: Bin dann auch mal weg, bye!


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juli 2008)

1h 41min kara clear ^^ geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch wer da^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2008)

Boah, bei Level 85 ist bei mir Schluss.^^


----------



## Emptybook (10. Juli 2008)

man kriegt in pakistan auf dem schwarzmarkt atomsprengköpfe 
grad gesehen 
Fernsehen ist der gott, ein mächtiger starker gott


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

guten abend alle


----------



## Shalor (10. Juli 2008)

Nabend... zieht euch das mal rein! Vorallem die letzten sind ziemlich geil ^^



Langeweile im Fahrstuhl? Jetzt nicht mehr..

1) Wenn ausser Dir nur noch eine andere Person im Aufzug ist,
tippe ihm/ihr auf die Schulter und tu dann so, als wärst du es
nicht gewesen.

2) Drück auf einen Knopf und lasse es aussehen, als ob er dir
einen elektrischen Schlag verpasst. Dann lächle und mach es noch
ein paar mal.

3) Biete anderen Leuten an, für sie die Knöpfe zu drücken aber
drücke die falschen.

4) Ruf mit deinem Handy eine Wahrsagerhotline an und frag sie, ob
sie wissen, in welchem Stockwerk du dich gerade befindest.

5) Halte die Türen offen und erkläre, daß du auf einen Freund
wartest. Nach einer Weile lässt du die Türen sich schliessen und
sagst:"Hallo Thomas. Wie war dein Tag?"

6) Lass einen Stift fallen und warte, bis ihn jemand für dich
aufheben will, dann brüll ihn an: "Das ist meiner!"

7) Nimm eine Kamera mit und mach Fotos von allen Leuten im Aufzug.

8) Stell deinen Schreibtisch in den Aufzug und frage alle Leute
die hereinkommen, ob sie einen Termin haben.

9) Lege einen Twister-Spielplan auf den Boden und frage die
anderen, ob sie mitspielen wollen.

10) Lege eine Schachtel in eine Ecke und wenn jemand den Aufzug
betritt, frag ihn, ob er auch so ein seltsames Ticken hört.

11) Tu so, als wärst du eine Stewardess und übe das Verhalten im
Notfall und den sicheren Ausstieg mit den Fahrgästen.

12) Frage die Leute: "Haben sie das gerade gespürt???"

13) Stelle dich ganz nah an jemandem heran und schnüffle
gelegentlich an ihm herum.

14) Wenn die Türen schliessen, erkläre den anderen: "Es ist alles
OK. Keine Panik, die Türen werden sich wieder öffnen."

15) Schlage nach nicht-existenten Fliegen.

16) Erkläre den Leuten, dass du ihre Aura sehen kannst.


17) Rufe: "Gruppenumarmung!" Und fang damit an.

18) Mach ein schmerzverzerrtes Gesicht während du auf deine Stirn
schlägst und murmelst "Seid doch still, seid doch endlich alle
still!"

19) Öffne deinen Geldbeutel, schau hinein und frage: "Kriegt ihr
auch genug Luft da drin?"

20) Stehe still und bewegungslos in einer Ecke, schau die Wand an
und bleib dort einfach die ganze Zeit stehen.

21) Starre einen anderen Fahrgast eine Weile an, dann schrei
auf: "Du bist einer von IHNEN!" Weiche langsam zurück, ohne ihn
aus den Augen zu lassen.

22) Trage eine Handpuppe bei dir und benutze sie, um mit den
andern zu reden.

23) Höre die Wände des Aufzuges mit einem Stethoskop ab.

24) Ahme Explosionsgeräusche nach, wenn irgendjemand auf einen
Knopf drückt.

25) Starre eine Weile lang einen anderen Passagier an, grinse und
erkläre nach einer Weile: "Also ICH trage frische Socken".

26) Male mit Kreide ein kleines Quadrat auf den Boden und erkläre
den anderen Fahrgästen, dass dies deine Zone ist.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

Also du hast ja wohl die interessanteste beschäftigung in aufzügen vergessen notstop drücken und hrhrhr^^


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juli 2008)

hiho und juhu ich hab nen neuen freund *g* 
muss schon fast scrollen bei mybuffed .. hmm mal paar löschen xD


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

bist du nett XD


----------



## Zez (10. Juli 2008)

Edit: Doch ihr beiden seid meien Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (10. Juli 2008)

Ich auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (10. Juli 2008)

Jup :E

Ich HASSE Schurken -.-


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich auch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein du nicht niemand mag dich keiner hat dich gern den Rouges do it from behind und wir sind nun mal alle männlich tut mir leid


----------



## Crackmack (10. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab noch n mage *hust*aja und nen hunter*hust*


----------



## Zez (10. Juli 2008)

Hunter sind genauso schlimm xD


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

nix gegen hunter^^


----------



## Crackmack (10. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *zu mama renn*


----------



## Zez (10. Juli 2008)

Naja Hunter sind ein Stück weit "besser" als Schurken .... -.-
Heute 2n2 Gespielt, Hexer+Sp (ich) - 20 games, 14 von den games waren Disc-Priest und Schurke oO
Schurke auf Hexer, ich heile ihn, versuche Schurken zu CC'n --> Dispell, mantel der schatten, insignie, lolstep, sprint + Krüppelgift --> keine Chance, und dabei burnt mich der Disc oom -.-


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *zu mama renn*


jaja hat man den schurken läuft er davon typisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (10. Juli 2008)

nur weil ich ein elf bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

So siehts aus bin zwar auch elf gewessen aber pff^^


----------



## Giillian (10. Juli 2008)

Ich finde Hunter toll, weil die ein Tier haben können xD Süüüß


----------



## Klunker (10. Juli 2008)

menschen magierin und ja ich führe die gruppe gerne zum wipe und zocke seid anfang mai nicht mehr...aber m it wotlk komme ich wieder und wir magier werden wieder  "imba"  wir bekommen den "überpowerten" frost feuerball -.-


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (10. Juli 2008)

whoo whoo boobies!


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> Ich finde Hunter toll, weil die ein Tier haben können xD Süüüß


Ein jäger liebhaber ach du bist mir sofort sympathisch gibts viel zu wenige XDDD


----------



## Siu (10. Juli 2008)

Nabend


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

abend *siu n bier reich* machs dir bequem^^


----------



## Fatmanboob (10. Juli 2008)

Ich überlege gerade was schlimmer ist: Menschenmagierin oder Jäger. Ich glaube Menschenmagierin!


----------



## Zez (10. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Nabend


'n Abend


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

Hmm giga zeigt summergames das waren zeiten meine ersten viedeo spiele^^


----------



## Crackmack (10. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stromausfall


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

Abend an alle *kaffe heiß mach*


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

Oh da setzt einer kaffee für uns auf uiii^^


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

joar klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieso net 

*dem buffed forum ne runde warmen kaffe ausgeb* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (10. Juli 2008)

was spricht gegen weiblichen menschen und magier? =)

kenne ziemlich viele  besser als die hässlichen gnome..ups 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ok zwerge sind cool^^


----------



## Crackmack (10. Juli 2008)

bäh ich mag diese braune suppe net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



\\\Edit///
Wenn ich erlich bin trink ich grad Kaffee XD


----------



## Klunker (10. Juli 2008)

3 posts noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatmanboob (10. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> was spricht gegen weiblichen menschen und magier? =)
> 
> kenne ziemlich viele  besser als die hässlichen gnome..ups
> 
> ...



Zwerge>all.

Ok, Tauren und weibliche Blutelfen sind auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

Öhm wer was anderes aus Kaffe will muss bescheid sagen :> bei mri gibs alles :> +kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatmanboob (10. Juli 2008)

Die Orsons>all!


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

Kaffee passt doch was solls anders geben^^


----------



## Zez (10. Juli 2008)

Bier!


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

oki *bier kaffe und  Kekse in die Menge schmeis* :>


----------



## Zez (10. Juli 2008)

COOOKIES 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

Ob des so toll is mit bierflaschen und kaffeetassen um sich zu werfen *duck*


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

HEAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich werde gleich noch mit Brasilien die weltherschaft an mich reisen !!! muhaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

viel spass bei XD


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

;D hey komm ... england / Norwegen und Frankreich sind schon mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

Das glaubst du hrhrhrhr


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

nee is so  XD Hearts of iron 2 machts möglich xD


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

Naja werds dann mal packen denk ich^^ gn8 bis morgen wahrscheinlich aber hoffentlich nich XDD


----------



## Zez (10. Juli 2008)

Das ist langweilig, habe ich schonmal gemacht :/


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

hau rein g8


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Das ist langweilig, habe ich schonmal gemacht :/



o_O watt?^^

_____

WTF ein ddoppelpost!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (10. Juli 2008)

Naja das mit Brasilien und der Weltherrschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wurde nur auf meinen Befehl hin aus den Geschichtsbüchern gestrichen!


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

harahr xD sauber ^^


----------



## Crackmack (10. Juli 2008)

ZeZ dein Spiel is doof schaf net ma lvl 4 xD


----------



## Fatmanboob (10. Juli 2008)

Hier eine Geschichte (von mir und nem Freund):

Es war einmal ein Junge, der ein Bonz war. Nennen wir ihn Johnny. Es kam auf ein Gymnasium und lernte dort:
Rüdiger, Hans und Karl kennen. Er fing wegen Rüdiger das Kiffen, wegen Hans das Schwänzen und wegen Karl das Saufen an. Eine Weile lang ging das gut, aber bald kam er 3 Jahre in den Knast.
Als er wieder draußen war, ging er auf eine Realschule. Dort traf er Ottmar, Arne und Ansgar. Ottmar sagte:&#8222;Was willst du mit Weed, Meth ist viel geiler!" Arne sagte: Komm, was ist schon schwänzen? Schlagen wir lieber Lehrer." &#8222;Alkohol ist was für Mädchen, sagte Ansgar, trinken wir Absinth!". Johnny tat das alles und wurde immer verbockter. Diesmal kamm er fünf Jahre in den Knast.
Als er wieder frei war, ging er auf eine Hauptschule. Dort trag er G-Man, Leetkid und Crankman. G-Man hatte zu sagen:&#8222;Yo Homie, schneiden wir unsre Adern mit Emozähnen auf und kippen Meth rein."  Leetkid sagte:&#8222;Du Opfer, lass uns was härteres als Absinth trinken, ich weiß nur nicht genau was." Crankman sagte zu ihn:&#8222;Komm Homeboy, töten wir Lehrer. Und wieder hörte Johnny auf seine Freunde. Wegen Mordes an einem Lehrer kam er 15 Jahre hinter Gitter.
Als er wieder rauskam, wollte er nicht auf die Sonderschule gehen, als ging er zu seinen Freunden vom Gymnasium, die jetzt alle reich waren. Jeder von ihnen gab ihm 1 mio. Euro. Am nächsten Jahr kam er wieder, und  sagte:&#8222; Jungs, ich hab das gante Geld für Drogen ausgegeben. Gebt mit mehr. Diesmal gaben sie ihm keins, aber sie bauten ihm mit 3k Euro eine kleine Hütte. Sie sagten, er solle keine Drogen nehmen. Am nächsten Tag, als sie ihn besuchten, lag er stöhnend am Boden und rief nach Drogen. Die sperrten die Haustür zu und kamen nach 5 Stunden zurück. Diesmal war er tot.
 Sie dachten:&#8222;Scheiße, wir kriegen bestimmt Ärger wegen dem Scheiß. Verbrennen wir die Leiche.". Das taten sie auch. Als alles nur noch Asche war, mischten sie etwas Asche mit ihrem Dope und rauchten einen Joint. Plötzlich erschien ihr alter Freund als Geist. Er schrie:&#8222; Jungs, ihr seid schuld daran, dass ich tot bin. Ihr werdet das bereuen." Er schoss einen Todesstrahl ab, der Rüdiger nur knapp am Kopf verfehlte.
&#8222;Du Hund", rief Rüdiger. Die versuchten ihn mit ihren Waffen zu töten, aber es ging nicht. Da sagte Johnnys Geist: Ihr braucht den totalen Strahl, um mich zu töten." Die drei Freunde gingen zur Total Tankstelle und kamen mit einem Schlauch wieder. Die schossen totales Benzin auf ihn, aber es passierte Johnny nichts. Johnny sagte:&#8222;Der Strahl muss von einem totalen Juden abgeschossen werden!". Sie holten den Verkäufer der Total Tankstelle, der zufällig Jude war. Aber es passierte wieder nichts. &#8222;Haha, ich hab euch verarscht ihr Opfer", schrie Johnny. Sie wollten es noch einmal versuchen. Sie nahmen Spiegel, um den Todesstrahl auf Johnny zurück zu schießen, aber als der Strahl auf Karls Spiegel traf, wurde der zurück geschleudert. Aber sie gaben nicht auf: Sie nahmen einen Bus, in den sie viele Spiegel einbauten, und hinten einen totalen Difusor.
Der Strahl wurde über die Spieler in den totalen Difusor gelenkt, wo er gespeichert wurde. Sie nahmen den totalen Difusor, und schossen damit auf Johnnys Geist. Dieser starb.


----------



## Zez (10. Juli 2008)

Bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist hier so ... leer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juli 2008)

uff fast den thread vergessen beim lvln ^^

mein schurki ist nun lvl 55 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bald nimmer pre bc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

noch wer hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

Ja ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

bist du noch da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh nid off bevor mein schurke lvl up hat ^^ und das kann noch weile dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

btw willst das bild nicht sonst wo hochladen?
imageloop macht imemr so doofe werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich würds bei imagehack.us hochladen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

Da gets irgendwie net kA wiso net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



\\\Edit///

Sieste viel zu klein -.-


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

i gib diär grad link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

```
[img]http://minastirit.mi.funpic.de/buffeD/rouge/RoguevsPriester.jpg[/img]
```



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und scho isch die blöd nachrichtg weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Da gets irgendwie net kA wiso net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mach ma mit meinem link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

Habs jetzt bei imageshack hochgeladen und schau viiiiel zu klein


\\\Edit///

Hat sich erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

gsee gat doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was masch du so?

hihi besch ja au schwyza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich gang jetzt off lueg no Herr der Ringe 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

aso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw de link wo vorig chuz gsi isch zu imghack .. bisch du das gsi? oda nid


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

öhm cha si XD


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

halt so gallerie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich find ja bild isch chliii fest verschwommen aber gar nid mal soo bad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wot thunderfury .D


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

Isch extra so hans mit Gimp verschmiert


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

naja chli weniger und chli mehr schattierung wär au guet gsi find ich jetzt aber jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur noch 3 lvl dann entlich neue waffen oder so -.-^^ is ja schlimm mein dmg


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

ah ne jetzt weisi wiso ^^ die mobs sind ja 59 -.- gar nid ufgfalle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ha lvl nimmer i de pitbull bar *g*


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

hmm mues glaubs mal wider neui sig mache irgnedwie wird mer die langwilig

edit keiner bock zum spammen? labern oder so ^^?


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juli 2008)

Genau, mach dir mal ne neue Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

muss mir aber zuerst noch überlegen über was ^^
vermutlich mache ich eins über meinen lieblings anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deathnote 
oder über diablo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hc mode <3 it immer noch .. 90er smith pala .. mit 3 leuten banzai gemacht auf einen 95er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja .. ich hab banzai damals nicht überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint:
bankchar hast eigentlich msn/icq oda so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm mues glaubs mal wider neui sig mache irgnedwie wird mer die langwilig
> 
> edit keiner bock zum spammen? labern oder so ^^?




/spam


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

/close plx !! 111 hier gibts spam mimimi

juhu ich bin nid alein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (11. Juli 2008)

bin aber glei wieder an AoC dran

jetzt stürzt du wieder in endlose trauer und depression ^^


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juli 2008)

jo hab beides, bin aber meist nur in msn on ^^ 

yeah death note rulez. auf die Sig bin ich mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannst mir mal die numma schicken? oder magst nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juli 2008)

Gute Nacht alle miteinander ;D


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

gn8 xelyna

edit: bäh mir is langweilig ^^ blödes lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juli 2008)

374-218-183

Aber wie gesagt, bin da so gut wie nie on xD


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

dann gib halt msn -.-^^ schlaumeier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab eh beides in einem^^


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juli 2008)

shadow_218@web.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

kay kay te ha ix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

56 .. noch wer da? .P


----------



## Emptybook (11. Juli 2008)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


bin ich immer der letzte der das licht kurz vor 6 ausmacht 

ja das bist du wies aussieht 

mhh ahahhahahahahhahahahahhahaha jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

no way 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lvl 57 ^^ war noch mit kolegen am zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pwnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

Entlig 21 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (11. Juli 2008)

Somit wird die Nächtliche Runde eröffnet *bierkaltstell* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

Entlig 21 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (11. Juli 2008)

ja whity gesellt sich leider auch wieder in die runde


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juli 2008)

wurden zum 4ten mal aufm spielplatz bestohlen. jedes mal von tuerken.

2 mal kinderfahrrad, 1 skooter und 1 fussball.
zwar jedes mal gekriegt aber wenn man die erwischt sagen die *ich habs mir ausgeborgt/ich dachte jemand hats verloren....und die eltern auch...
die kultur sinkt.
und andere beobachten und sagen nichts .
die welt ist unfair,und ich hab schlechte erfarungen mit tuerken weil sie vor nichts zurueckschrecken.


----------



## White-Frost (11. Juli 2008)

Aja gut... also der spam wird ja von tag zu tag schlechter^^


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

da vania an diesem WE naja "beschäftigt" ist werde ich mal reinschaun nach sooo langer zeit


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

hochwertiger spam incoming


----------



## White-Frost (11. Juli 2008)

naja freut mich für vania das er gut beschäfitgt is^^


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> naja freut mich für vania das er gut beschäfitgt is^^


genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: dafür werde ich garantiert geflamed von ihm da freu cih mich schon drauf^^


----------



## White-Frost (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich erst hrhrhr


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich erst hrhrhr


rofl XD


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

also wie wwar eure woche was habt ihr erlebt, was habt ihr verpasst, was werdet ihr am WE machen?

GO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

edit meint: i mothafucking 60 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 entlich ^^


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

sterben


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> edit meint: i mothafucking 60
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aha macht zwar keine sinn aber is okay kotz dich richtig aus


----------



## White-Frost (11. Juli 2008)

Wie war meine woche hmm beschissen weisheitszahn geziehe hat noch geschmerzt fäden rausbekommen dadurch 2  18. geburtstags feiern verpasst scheise in jedem sinne einfach freund wurde anfang woche von nem auto angefahren jaa bedingt und fürs wochenende steht noch nix und bei dir?


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> sterben


wow da hat der wahnsinn wieder eiskalt zugeschlagen


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

Nein am We werde ich sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

reden wir nicht über meine wohce sonst stürtz ich mich noch ausm fenster 

btw: whity dein freun tut mir leid vor einiger zeit is einer aus meinm dorf auch angefahren worden, aber bei ihm gings nicht gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Juli 2008)

Schaut jemand grad "Evolution" auf Pro7? Kannt ich noch garnicht. Ziemlich lustiger Streifen find ich, gnehehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nein am We werde ich sterben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh cool sag beshceid wo dann komm ich mit XD


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

öhm ich wo sterbe ich hmmmmmm


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Schaut jemand grad "Evolution" auf Pro7? Kannt ich noch garnicht. Ziemlich lustiger Streifen find ich, gnehehe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn ich ihn nicht schon 3 mal gesehn hätte würd ichs machen aber heut nich.

sagt mal kann das sein das zurzeit sowieso hauptsächlich nur noch scheiße im TV kommt


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

genau ! im rhein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> oh cool sag beshceid wo dann komm ich mit XD


ort und uhrzeit ich bin dabei


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ort und uhrzeit ich bin dabei


jep bin auch dabei (ort is ja geklärt aber jetzt noch die urhzeit?)


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

ähmmm 00:01:00:00 Springe ich öhh ich meine wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (11. Juli 2008)

und wo genau am rhein


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

ähhh irgendwo


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ähmmm 00:01:00:00 Springe ich öhh ich meine wir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm also ich würde sagen noch 1ne min...

das schaff ich nich ganz


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aha macht zwar keine sinn aber is okay kotz dich richtig aus



doch entlich kein 60% mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja bin nebenbei mit 4 leuten am chatten und mit 3 leuten am lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da wird schwer auch noch andauernd allen mist zu lesen der hier gepostet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (11. Juli 2008)

Naja macht ja nix wen ich n paar freunde mitnehm die wie wir auch schon mitn leben abgeschlossen haben oder^^


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

ok 00:02:00:00

Edit :

mist das war ne stunde


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ähmmm 00:01:00:00 Springe ich öhh ich meine wir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



soweit fahr ich nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> doch entlich kein 60% mount
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


heute sind wir nich so viele minas das is schaffbar und whity das is gut massensterben sind cool dann isman wenigstens nicht so einsam aufm weg nach unten XD


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

jo soweit hab ichs nun auch mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hf und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

denn stirbsch halt allei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> denn stirbsch halt allei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


niemand stirbt alleine


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

jo in 50-60 jahren oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

Doch du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo in 50-60 jahren oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oder in n paar jahren im suff^^


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

ok habs mir anderst überlegt ich sterbe erst in 100 jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> niemand stirbt alleine


und was mar mit jesus ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der war tot und weils im zu langweilig war hat er ahnk benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Doch du!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne ich jag mich in nem einkaufszenturm in die luft dann bin ich nicht alleine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> oder in n paar jahren im suff^^



in paar wochen xD


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ne ich jag mich in nem einkaufszenturm in die luft dann bin ich nicht alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei ich mir auch schon überlegt hab was wär wenn ich irgendwann 85 - 90 bin .. ganz einsam und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber über tod denken kann ich späta noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und was mar mit jesus ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gute idee ich muss kurz meinen ankh suchen gehn^^


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und was mar mit jesus ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   XD


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ok habs mir anderst überlegt ich sterbe erst in 100 jahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pff schaffst du ja doch nicht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

klar schaf ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> pff schaffst du ja doch nicht^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er schafft es! ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

ich bin wieder OP gucken ade^^


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

Sagt ma was Passiert wen ich auf den Knopf neben dem Melden dings klick???^^


----------



## PlutoII (11. Juli 2008)

Zitat aus Donnie Darco: "jedes Lebewesen stirbt für sich alleine"


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Er schafft es! ^^




Wer sagt das ich ein er bin vilit bin ich auch ne sie vilit bin ich die auf dem ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ich ein er bin vilit bin ich auch ne sie vilit bin ich die auf dem ava
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mhh... nun bin ich verwirrt ^^


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Mhh... nun bin ich verwirrt ^^




Du hast geschrieben ER schafft das aba vilit bin ich kein er sonder eine SIE vilit bin ich DIE auf meinem AVATAR!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Du hast geschrieben ER schafft das aba vilit bin ich kein er sonder eine SIE vilit bin ich DIE auf meinem AVATAR!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wohl eher kaum.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (11. Juli 2008)

Boaah imr is langweilig und donnern tuts auch wie sau...


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

Man weis nie


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

ich denke eher du bist ein er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil ca 90% aller frauen einen ava haben der a) sie selber sind oder b) irgendwas süsses oder ein mann darstellt .D

aber wie gesagt 90% da es noch andere gbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Man weis nie



User-Name:   	Crackmack
Geschlecht: 	männlich
Wohnort: 	Basel CH

sagt ichs doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn ich ihn nicht schon 3 mal gesehn hätte würd ichs machen aber heut nich.
> 
> sagt mal kann das sein das zurzeit sowieso hauptsächlich nur noch scheiße im TV kommt


Zur Zeit ... ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

vilit bin ich ja beiders o.O


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich denke eher du bist ein er
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, dann gehöre ich zu den anderen 10%... muss ich so sein, wie "alle" anderen? ^^


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

naja die antwort ErSie gibts da nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Juli 2008)

Crackmack, wenn du Liv Tyler bist will ich dich flachlegen, also überlegs dir gut...


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

Nee dich will ich net


----------



## Lurock (11. Juli 2008)

Tjo... <3 Liv!


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

Finger weg die gehört mir!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

ihr habt doch alle n rad ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ihr habt doch alle n rad ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wenn schon ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Und wenn schon ^^


hrr endlich mal einer der dazu steht..

recht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hrr endlich mal einer der dazu steht..
> 
> recht so
> 
> ...



Eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja, ich stehe dazu... ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Eine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schande über mich natürlich bist du eine Sie...

wie konnte ich das übersehn XD so ganz ohne hinweise


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

wer unseren gilden chat jemals gelsen hat siet 20 leute die alle nen rad ab haben .)


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wer unseren gilden chat jemals gelsen hat siet 20 leute die alle nen rad ab haben .)


hmm schade das ich kein wow mehr zocke

edit: was red ich da scheiß auf wow das is mist 
Diablo for live


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schande über mich natürlich bist du eine Sie...
> 
> wie konnte ich das übersehn XD so ganz ohne hinweise



sogar ne schöne sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schleim* 5min warten bis entlich alle verbände hergestellt sind suxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schande über mich natürlich bist du eine Sie...
> 
> wie konnte ich das übersehn XD so ganz ohne hinweise



Diese Ironie :x


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm schade das ich kein wow mehr zocke



sonst wärens 21 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm schade das ich kein wow mehr zocke
> 
> edit: was red ich da scheiß auf wow das is mist
> Diablo for live



Also ich hab momentan auch ne WoW Pause.... wollte Diablo 2 mal anfangen, wenn D3 kommt, kauf ichs mir auf jedenfall, hab nochnie D2 gespielt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Diese Ironie :x


och das war doch nur ganz wenig irnonie XD


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Also ich hab momentan auch ne WoW Pause.... wollte Diablo 2 mal anfangen, wenn D3 kommt, kauf ichs mir auf jedenfall, hab nochnie D2 gespielt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


NOCH NIEE???? *keuch*

ok sofort spielen ist eins der besten Spiele dies gibt


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> och das war doch nur ganz wenig irnonie XD



Ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> NOCH NIEE???? *keuch*
> 
> ok sofort spielen ist eins der besten Spiele dies gibt



Ich wette die eingewöhnung, dauert etwas :/


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Ich wette die eingewöhnung, dauert etwas :/


eingewöhnung??

sag bloß du kapierst das Spielprinzip nicht?? (soll ja vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> eingewöhnung??
> 
> sag bloß du kapierst das Spielprinzip nicht?? (soll ja vorkommen
> 
> ...



Mh, ich bin Blond^^
Nein mal im Ernst, ich habs nochnie gespielt... deswegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Mh, ich bin Blond^^
> Nein mal im Ernst, ich habs nochnie gespielt... deswegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


diablo roxx !!!

aber nur kleiner tipp .. wenn du noch nie gespielt hast lass die finger fon hc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dort bist im normalfall vor 90 down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder machst wie ich mit 90 banzai attacks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> diablo roxx !!!
> 
> aber nur kleiner tipp .. wenn du noch nie gespielt hast lass die finger fon hc
> 
> ...



nochmal für Diablo Anfäner bitte?! ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Mh, ich bin Blond^^
> Nein mal im Ernst, ich habs nochnie gespielt... deswegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok blond sein is natürlich n grund (scherz)

wenn ich helfen kann sag bescheid ich spiel zwar nur mit mod aber fragen beantworte ich immer gern^^


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok blond sein is natürlich n grund (scherz)
> 
> wenn ich helfen kann sag bescheid ich spiel zwar nur mit mod aber fragen beantworte ich immer gern^^



Dafür müsst ichs mir erstmal kaufen gehen^^


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

also es gibt in diablo 2 möglichkeiten

normal und hc
hc = hardcore (nein hat nix mit porno zu tun *g*)
Wenn du dort stirbst kannst von anfang neu anfangen.

irgendwann hast du dann ein lvl up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie in wow 
.. bis zu 90 bist dauerts ne weile und die chanse das du in der zeit als anfänger mal stirbst ist relativ hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und naja der letzte satz war das ich und 3 kolegen beschlossen haben wir hören mit diablo auf und nehmen einen mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nach 50 von lvl 70-90 die wir gekillt haben hatten wir noch den 94er (sehr schwer) getötet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und naja der flame von ihm war zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darum hab ich keinen char mehr


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> nochmal für Diablo Anfäner bitte?! ^^


er meint den Hardcore Modus wenn du da stirbst is der Char weg, gelöscht, verbannt, aus, vorbei, finito, ...

das meinte er


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok blond sein is natürlich n grund (scherz)
> 
> wenn ich helfen kann sag bescheid ich spiel zwar nur mit mod aber fragen beantworte ich immer gern^^



einschleimer du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich helf auch immer gern persöndlich eh ich meine *g* lange nimmer gespielt grml wenn ich nur nicht gebannt wär ausm battlenet würd ich auch helfen(Beschwerden .. zuviele lowis gekillt .../in town kill hack/ausnutzen der spielmechanik u.s.w) naja hatte nach meinem 90er noch lust einfach was zu zerstören mit meinem "twink" 89er


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> er meint den Hardcore Modus wenn du da stirbst is der Char weg, gelöscht, verbannt, aus, vorbei, finito, ...
> 
> das meinte er



dafür hab ich grossen text geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1111


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> also es gibt in diablo 2 möglichkeiten
> 
> normal und hc
> hc = hardcore (nein hat nix mit porno zu tun *g*)
> ...



Achso, vielen Dank für die Erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

immer gerne doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dafür hab ich grossen text geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tja selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> tja selber schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so kapiert man es wenigstens 1111


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

MInas bei deiner Kill aktion kommt mir iwie das Lied "Glücklich sterben" von Revolverheld in den Sinn Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> so kapiert man es wenigstens 1111


XD wenns dich glücklich macht..

ich fand deinen text sehr schön aber du hast nihct das maximum an smilies ausgenutzt tztztzt


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> MInas bei deiner Kill aktion kommt mir iwie das Lied "Glücklich sterben" von Revolverheld in den Sinn Oo



So in etwa ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder byob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hach smitter waren soo geil .. genug manapots und du konntest wand ping pong machen wenn du es drauf hattest -> 100% chanse das du gewinnst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> MInas bei deiner Kill aktion kommt mir iwie das Lied "Glücklich sterben" von Revolverheld in den Sinn Oo



Wie viel ist hier das maximum hab immer angst das ich paar zuviel mache und ich dann 2mal klicken muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Dafür müsst ichs mir erstmal kaufen gehen^^


tu das es lohnt sihc und es kostet auch nicht mehr viel (so ca. 20€ oder so aber das is shcon das maximum)


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

jo ist voll billig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 evtl kauf ichs mir auch noch mal .. aber ohne in town kill ist bisle doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> tu das es lohnt sihc und es kostet auch nicht mehr viel (so ca. 20€ oder so aber das is shcon das maximum)



Werd ich bei gelegenheit machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Wie viel ist hier das maximum hab immer angst das ich paar zuviel mache und ich dann 2mal klicken muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mom ich probiers auch mal aus   

rofl bei mir lässt er gar keine smilies mehr zu Xd


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mom ich probiers auch mal aus
> 
> rofl bei mir lässt er gar keine smilies mehr zu Xd



Du hasts putt gemacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

Braves Mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Welcome in Hell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Diablo Selber zu töten war aber ziemlich doof .. hast das auch gemacht lod?


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Du hasts putt gemacht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie fast alles aber egal XD


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wie fast alles aber egal XD



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Braves Mädchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ähh wie meinste selber töten also ich hab mihc halt bis alptraum oder hieß das hölle mit meinen chars durchgeschlagen und mir mein equi zusammengefarmt aber immer in der mod die ich spiele (CE)


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ähh wie meinste selber töten also ich hab mihc halt bis alptraum oder hieß das hölle mit meinen chars durchgeschlagen und mir mein equi zusammengefarmt aber immer in der mod die ich spiele (CE)



Ach so ist lame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab an dem typ 2 chars verloren ... auf hc

btw nyrah ich hab dir mal spam post in dein gb gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ach so ist lame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soo Spammig war das garnicht, danke dir :>


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ach so ist lame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wtf wie konntest du nur gegen diese flasche verlieren was warn das für chars mit welchem equi??

btw: das hab ich auch mal nyrah


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Soo Spammig war das garnicht, danke dir :>


wenn du spamm haben willst sag bescheid da komm ich sofort


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

naja hab mich halt den anderen angepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


manchmal isses cool das man keine schöne frau ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is ja schlimm ... ich bin ja .. *untennachkuk* ah ja bin definitiv mänlich *g*

Sodele Mein schurke hat nun sein epic boden mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wtf wie konntest du nur gegen diese flasche verlieren was warn das für chars mit welchem equi??
> 
> btw: das hab ich auch mal nyrah



Schon gesehen, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn du spamm haben willst sag bescheid da komm ich sofort



du "kommst" ? besser nicht *g*


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wtf wie konntest du nur gegen diese flasche verlieren was warn das für chars mit welchem equi??
> 
> btw: das hab ich auch mal nyrah



die chars waren lvl 50 und ich dachte ich pack das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> naja hab mich halt den anderen angepasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


genau aus dem grund habe cih einen anständigen post verfasst und nich den selben schrott wie der rest


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

hmm wär auch was gewesen hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich bin und bleib nunmal ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich sag ja nur die wahrheit *g* (Meinstens zumindest)


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du "kommst" ? besser nicht *g*


man muss sachen aus missversten wollen unzo ... oder wie war das


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

so hab den GB eintrag geändert jetzt bin ich wieder Mainstream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

mir ist langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 syr da viel mir nix sinnloseres ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so hab den GB eintrag geändert jetzt bin ich wieder Mainstream
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die arme ..


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mir ist langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich höre in aller ruhe "Du" von Laith al Deen und ergötze mich an den Posts in diesem Threat, mir ist nich wirklich langweilig und jetzt geh ich dann noch duschen


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die arme ..


sagt genau der richtige < man beachte die irnonie hier die einen nahezu anspringt


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

bin wieder OP gucken bis in 25 min.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

op hab ich durch ... zumindest soweit es atm geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach mein post ist ja nid soo fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

Mir ist langweilig :/


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

cs? *g*

Naja ich bin atm am gruppe suchen aber irgendwie will keiner nen schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *cry*


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juli 2008)

abend an alle


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

tachwohl


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

*kurz reinschau und wieder rausschau*


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> abend an alle



Huhu ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

seufz.... PS1 roms suchen suckt hart .... seufz...


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

btw ruffy besiegt moria und danach gehen sie auf eine insel auf der es so blatern gibt. dort wird eine freundin von ihnen verkauft. was sie abhaltet.

danach treffen sie einen von gold roggers piraten(seine rechte hand)
und am ende erscheind einer der admiräle auf der insel

so nun musst kein op mehr schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (11. Juli 2008)

Whity is wieder da nach unangekündigten afk!!!^^


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> seufz.... PS1 roms suchen suckt hart .... seufz...



Macht bestimmt viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Whity is wieder da nach unangekündigten afk!!!^^



wb!^^


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

Ich alte Spammerin^^


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Whity is wieder da nach unangekündigten afk!!!^^


wb


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Ich alte Spammerin^^



alt *hust* bist ja jünger als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> alt *hust* bist ja jünger als ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





:>


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> seufz.... PS1 roms suchen suckt hart .... seufz...



wasn so schlecht an denen? ok ich find ps2 roms besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wo liegt da das problem?


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wasn so schlecht an denen? ok ich find ps2 roms besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na er sucht sie und das macht ihm wohl keine große Freude^^


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> :>


sowas zählt nicht als antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hmm ich müsste mal ne neue sig basteln für lod und für mich .. aber irgendwie will ich meinen schurken zocken ..

arg immer diese fragen über fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

das problem ist , Harvest moon zu finden , bzw ein das auch funzt.... hab grade mal übels laune auf retro , und kB mir meine Playze1 ausm keller zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also hab ich gesucht.. und gesucht... und gesucht... und nur crap gefunden. hab jetz eins , aber das is so ne grotten qualli , ich glaube ich hol mir jetz nen Ps2 emu. brb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> Na er sucht sie und das macht ihm wohl keine große Freude^^


link mal weggenommen vlt isses gegen nettiquette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich mag nox ja
hust? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht 1sec bei google suchen .. glaube nicht das es an dem liegt


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> http://romszone.com/thezone/rom_emulator_d...emulatorcode=30
> hust?
> 
> 
> ...



sowas ist Legal?


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> das problem ist , Harvest moob zu finden , bzw ein das auch funzt.... hab grade mal übels laune auf retro , und kB mir meine Playze1 ausm keller zu holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dacht ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

Nyrah schrieb:


> sowas ist Legal?



weis gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habe aber auch n64 emulator .. die spiele u.s.w hab ich ja ansich gekauft mal. aber iach zock das lieber am pc..

vermutlich ist es aber nicht sooo legal


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

erm minas , auf der seite ist nur crap xD

das harvest moon da ist bugged , glaubste ich hab nicht schon die zich milliarden von rom sites durch? ^^

@ Nyrah , anaja es ist legal sich die roms usw zu ziehen und zu spielen , aber nur solange man die Originale davon hat ( PS1 und spiel ) was ich auch habe. ( Aber mal im ernst , wer hält sich schon daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## White-Frost (11. Juli 2008)

Ich würd mal gern wieder die Final Fantasy teile 9 und 10 spielen aber gibts emulatoren die des gut rüber bringen bzw. des beansprucht den pc doch sicher abartig oder XD


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja alle roms hab ich auch ^^ im keller
harvest moon find ich auch schleches game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die seite hab ich wie gesagt in 1sec eintippen gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab shcon noch paar andere aber die kennst du sicher auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

nene
google -> epsxe suchen
dann installieren , 
->google -> ff romz suchen 
-> saugen 
-> hf haben ^^

( ich erdreiste mich mal nicht links zu posten , kB auf ne evtl verwarnung ^^ )


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich würd mal gern wieder die Final Fantasy teile 9 und 10 spielen aber gibts emulatoren die des gut rüber bringen bzw. des beansprucht den pc doch sicher abartig oder XD



9 und 10 sind doch auf ps2 oder?
da kanns sein das es geht.

ich habe devil mac cry 3 special edit aufm pc und habe dort 60 fps (was auch das max ist bei dem emulator)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WitfsU2ARx4 <-- final fantsy 9


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> erm minas , auf der seite ist nur crap xD
> 
> das harvest moon da ist bugged , glaubste ich hab nicht schon die zich milliarden von rom sites durch? ^^
> 
> ...



Na Dann^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

LOL? 60 fps xDDD die meisten ps3 games haben 60-70 fps , gz dazu!

edith *  10 ist auf ps2. Wer aber ein wahrer ff fan ist , sollte sich n SNES emu beosrgen und sich ff2 und 3 holen, das sind die besten! )

aber ein wahrer fan würde sich kein emus holen ... habe wo soll man freitags nachts um 24 uhr n SNES auf die schnelle herbekommen? mh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fragen über fragen ^^


----------



## White-Frost (11. Juli 2008)

ff9 is auf ps1 und ff10 auf ps2


----------



## White-Frost (11. Juli 2008)

und wer nützliche links für die hätte oder insgesammt könnte mir im icq doch mal welche geben XD


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> LOL? 60 fps xDDD die meisten ps3 games haben 60-70 fps , gz dazu!



schn mal v-sync gemacht?
dann hast max 60 fps .. geht gar nicht höher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei wow hatt ich das uach .. und dann umgeändert nun hab ich 150fps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich meine damit das es nicht ruckelt.
1-10 fps = ruckelt
10-20 fps rukelt bisle
20-30 gut
30 + super


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> und wer nützliche links für die hätte oder insgesammt könnte mir im icq doch mal welche geben XD



schau dir mal mein edit link zu youtube an .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (11. Juli 2008)

Da seh ich ja nur n video wies läuft oder


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schn mal v-sync gemacht?
> dann hast max 60 fps .. geht gar nicht höher
> 
> 
> ...



jo ich meine ja das 60fps gut sind xD , wenn du auf nem ps2 EMU schon 60 hast , und die normale PS3 ca 70fps hat , omfgolololo , haste nen uber pc?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WitfsU2ARx4 <-- final fantsy 9




omfg minas thx! ich liebe diesen song! Danke! ... aber ich hab jetz schon wieder n tränchen in den augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Da seh ich ja nur n video wies läuft oder


drück mal auf mehr infos ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

hmm ich wollt wieder mal reinschaun merk aber das ich nich mitreden kann argh


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> jo ich meine ja das 60fps gut sind xD , wenn du auf nem ps2 EMU schon 60 hast , und die normale PS3 ca 70fps hat , omfgolololo , haste nen uber pc?



geht so
4 gb ram
3.4 ghz dualcore
768 mb grafikkarte (geforce 8800gtx)

naja ist halb bei devil may cry da hab ich 60 sonst hab ich ich nicht viele emus von ps2
für etwas hat meine mutta nen grossen tv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den ich immer verwende


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm ich wollt wieder mal reinschaun merk aber das ich nich mitreden kann argh



doch lies mal bisle weiter hinten dann musst nimmer op lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm ich wollt wieder mal reinschaun merk aber das ich nich mitreden kann argh




HAHA , Harcore Selpowned inc? Get a fucking Console Emu , and come up to the fukkin online community... NOW! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (11. Juli 2008)

Hmm da fehlt cd1 naja egal selbst mal n wenig suchen wens is^^


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> HAHA , Harcore Selpowned inc? Get a fucking Console Emu , and come up to the fukkin online community... NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg i got pwnd...
now i deserved to die


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

No , really! ^^


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

so bin mal inni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

gl hf


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juli 2008)

er kriegt ja dohc nix vom loot ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

wenn ich nur wüsste welcher server und welche inni , ich würde soo gerne mitkommen von wegen : ich brauch keinen l00t , ich will nur helfen und dann *BÄÄÄÄM* Ninjal00ter inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

gut zu wissen deine großzügikeit nich ernst zu nehmen XD


----------



## Nyrah (12. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> wenn ich nur wüsste welcher server und welche inni , ich würde soo gerne mitkommen von wegen : ich brauch keinen l00t , ich will nur helfen und dann *BÄÄÄÄM* Ninjal00ter inc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na Klasse^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 neeein ich mache nur spass , ich würde nie ninjalooten...nie...NIE! naja evlt manchmal , aber sonst wirklich NIE!


----------



## Nyrah (12. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> neeein ich mache nur spass , ich würde nie ninjalooten...nie...NIE! naja evlt manchmal , aber sonst wirklich NIE!



:X


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juli 2008)

> Du fährst gerne schnell Auto? Dann nimm dir das zu Herzen



Aua ....


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Aua ....



O_o


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Aua ....


oha das is mal hardcore


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Bringt die nachricht aber gut rüber und gibt zu denken wen man sowas sieht hmm...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Bringt die nachricht aber gut rüber und gibt zu denken wen man sowas sieht hmm...



Wirkt zumindest mehr als diese Billig-Werbungen, wo man nichts sieht, keine Dramatik spührt usw.


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Jetz lässt der spam aber wieder kritisch nach wie XD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Jetz lässt der spam aber wieder kritisch nach wie XD



Nun sind alle geschockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nun sind alle geschockt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Darf ich des als Erfolg von dem video betrachten oder übertrieben


----------



## Zez (12. Juli 2008)

Sooo, auch geschwind da - bis gerade eben zu 10 Razergore (Vael ging mit 10 nimmer), AQ20 + ZG gecleared 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

na dann gz wars lustig


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Darf ich des als Erfolg von dem video betrachten oder übertrieben



Keine Ahnung, hab keinen Führerschein/kein Auto.^^


----------



## Zez (12. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> na dann gz wars lustig


Jup, Oldschoolraiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nächsten Freitag ist Naxx geplant - wenn sich genug Leute finden - ich bin wieder off, bin pennen - muss aus der WOche nachhohlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gn8


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

gn8 penn dich aus^^


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

na gut da hier wohl nix mehr los is bin ich weg gn8 schlaft gut^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> er kriegt ja dohc nix vom loot ^^


ghab alles bekommen was ich nicht brauchte .D


----------



## Minastirit (12. Juli 2008)

noch einer oder eine da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juli 2008)

*mitles* Hm..eine :>


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> noch einer oder eine da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja doch noch n bissel da aus dem inzen gang wurd doch nix..... drecks abend heut^^


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juli 2008)

Naja..und auch wieder weg, Nacht Whity, Nacht Minastirit ;D


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Schlaf gut Xely


----------



## Minastirit (12. Juli 2008)

ach schon wieder verpasst -.- grml

naja noch 275k ep dann lvl up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is ja zum glück nicht viel ^^


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

zieh zieh das packste schon^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. Juli 2008)

ob ichs heute noch pack kp ^^


----------



## Bankchar (12. Juli 2008)

mir ist langweilig -__-


----------



## Minastirit (12. Juli 2008)

146k -.- grml

mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (12. Juli 2008)

das kann man ändern!


----------



## Bankchar (12. Juli 2008)

Schlag mal was vor, was man um die uhrzeit noch machen kann xD


----------



## Minastirit (12. Juli 2008)

p...
ehm essen ;P ich hab nun jedenfalls hunger

naja und vorhin war ich duschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kennt ihr das? ihr kommt raus und denkt wow wasn kerl *g*
ne ihr schaut eure frisur an und denkt hey schaut lustig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nunja un weis ich wiso haare nach hinten stylen scheisse ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Juli 2008)

hmm lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nudel mit hinterschinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (12. Juli 2008)

Duschen war ich schon und Hunger bekomm ich erst so gegen 5-6 Uhr^^ 

naja ich glaub ich schmeiß mich mal ins bett und zock noch n bissle god of war auf der psp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bye gn8 ^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. Juli 2008)

gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh auch gelich mien server fährt in 8min runter ^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. Juli 2008)

naja server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin ma off
cucu


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Guten abend schon wieder...


----------



## Fatmanboob (12. Juli 2008)

Meine Signatur ist geil. Schaut alle auf meine Signatur!


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juli 2008)

Ich find die Sig doof ^-^
*langweilz*


Macht ihr das eigentlich mit Absicht, dass immer wenn ich hier bin keiner mehr in den Thread kuckt? *lach*


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

ach liebste xely natürlich machen wir das nicht mit absicht *los jungs nickt einmal damit ses glaubt* in letzter zeit is hier überhaupt wenig los


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ach liebste xely natürlich machen wir das nicht mit absicht *los jungs nickt einmal damit ses glaubt* in letzter zeit is hier überhaupt wenig los



Wusst ichs doch! ;D
Ja klar, sind doch total viele in den Ferien oder im Urlaub =)


----------



## Bankchar (12. Juli 2008)

Narf


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

hmm analium war mal vor ner woche so krank seitdem hat se sich nich gemeldet damit is für die meisten hier schon mal die person der man die anmach sprüche um den kopf werfen kann weggefallen, dann hat einer des wochenende "gut zu tun" und sonst weis nich melden se sich reichlich wenig obwohl glaub ich liegt stark an der ersten person hmm
Naja ich bin ja da hmm xDD pm mich an!^^ 0890  233786419^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2008)

Fatmanboob schrieb:


> Meine Signatur ist geil. Schaut alle auf meine Signatur!


hey ein idiot sagt alle hallo zu idiot


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hey ein idiot sagt alle hallo zu idiot


LoD is da ja immerhin^^ hi idiot


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hmm analium war mal vor ner woche so krank seitdem hat se sich nich gemeldet damit is für die meisten hier schon mal die person der man die anmach sprüche um den kopf werfen kann weggefallen, dann hat einer des wochenende "gut zu tun" und sonst weis nich melden se sich reichlich wenig obwohl glaub ich liegt stark an der ersten person hmm
> Naja ich bin ja da hmm xDD pm mich an!^^ 0890  233786419^^


Jaja.. gibt ja auch nur eine weibliche Zockerin bei buffed oder was? *lach* 
Männer ;D


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jaja.. gibt ja auch nur eine weibliche Zockerin bei buffed oder was? *lach*
> Männer ;D


Ich gehör ja nich zu denen pff als würd ich mir sowas antun
Was der bayer nich kennt hmm XD aber gibt ja auch schöne weibliche bayrische besetzungen hier im forum hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich gehör ja nich zu denen pff als würd ich mir sowas antun
> Was der bayer nich kennt hmm XD aber gibt ja auch schöne weibliche bayrische besetzungen hier im forum hmm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja? Wo? Noch keine gesehn *lach* 
Jaja was da Bayer net kennt frisst a net ;D


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja? Wo? Noch keine gesehn *lach*
> Jaja was da Bayer net kennt frisst a net ;D


So siehts nunmal aus XD in 3 wochen hab ich frei 6 wochen 60 km knapp geschätzt mach dich drauf gefasst XDD

Und schon spammt lod nich mehr... Mehr wie n nicken für xely war nich drinnen wie^^


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juli 2008)

So schauts aus *schnüff*
Hm hab auch bald Urlaub, zwei Wochen *froi* =)


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> So schauts aus *schnüff*
> Hm hab auch bald Urlaub, zwei Wochen *froi* =)


Jetz hab ich ihr glaub ich angst gemacht hmm XD Werd oft nach münchen kommen diese schöne zug karte wo ich 6 wochen fahren kann wie ich will mal schaun xely hmm
Und gehts im urlaub wo hin oder trautes heim glück allein


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Jetz hab ich ihr glaub ich angst gemacht hmm XD Werd oft nach münchen kommen diese schöne zug karte wo ich 6 wochen fahren kann wie ich will mal schaun xely hmm
> Und gehts im urlaub wo hin oder trautes heim glück allein



Werd meine Eltern besuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten.. nix geplant^^
Und ja ich krieg grad Angst *fg*


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> LoD is da ja immerhin^^ hi idiot


super der nächste der mich blöd anmacht ich hab echt kein bock mehr ade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Werd meine Eltern besuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na danke dann weis ich ja bescheit^^
Wo gehtsn hin noch in deutschland oder ausland?^^
Läuft mal wieder n paar Chucky filme im fernsehen hmm


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> super der nächste der mich blöd anmacht ich hab echt kein bock mehr ade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was hab ich gesagt ich hab das gesagt was du wolltest das ich sag^^


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Na danke dann weis ich ja bescheit^^
> Wo gehtsn hin noch in deutschland oder ausland?^^
> Läuft mal wieder n paar Chucky filme im fernsehen hmm


Die wohnen in Gärmäni ;D
Chucky?


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Chucky diese mörder puppen die die menschen abstechen man grundwissen XDD Was meinst du wie aufgeschmissen du bist wen eine bauchredner puppe bei dir einbricht und dich umbringen will also wirklich xely


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Chucky diese mörder puppen die die menschen abstechen man grundwissen XDD Was meinst du wie aufgeschmissen du bist wen eine bauchredner puppe bei dir einbricht und dich umbringen will also wirklich xely


Öhm.. der hat sich mir noch nicht vorgestellt =)


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Öhm.. der hat sich mir noch nicht vorgestellt =)


Sie ma froh drum hmm wär ein herber verlust für die welt wen dich ne bauchrednerpuppe atackiert^^


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Sie ma froh drum hmm wär ein herber verlust für die welt wen dich ne bauchrednerpuppe atackiert^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Och mir is langweilig :x
Bin die ganze Zeit am *Raid zuhören im TS* ^-^


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Genüg ich nich zur unterhaltung XD was wirdn geraidet und du durftest nich mit?


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Genüg ich nich zur unterhaltung XD was wirdn geraidet und du durftest nich mit?


zA  =)
Ne wollte nicht, hab nen zA Trauma^^
Und außerdem bin ich das WE bei meinen Eltern und die haben nen uralten PC, war Mäggi / Gruul heut schon anstregend =)


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> zA  =)
> Ne wollte nicht, hab nen zA Trauma^^
> Und außerdem bin ich das WE bei meinen Eltern und die haben nen uralten PC, war Mäggi / Gruul heut schon anstregend =)


za trauma hat ich nie aber kara und ssc davon hab ich zu viel abbekommen XD Naja hmm jetz wollt ich gern irgendwas passend aufmunterndes sagen aber mir fällt nix ein
Edit: weil ich dein profilbild angeschaut hab konnt ich nich klar denken und nich weil es nix motivierendes gibt natürlich^^ (puh kurve gekriegt XDD)


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> za trauma hat ich nie aber kara und ssc davon hab ich zu viel abbekommen XD Naja hmm jetz wollt ich gern irgendwas passend aufmunterndes sagen aber mir fällt nix ein
> Edit: weil ich dein profilbild angeschaut hab konnt ich nich klar denken und nich weil es nix motivierendes gibt natürlich^^ (puh kurve gekriegt XDD)


Hopp lass dir was einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oô


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hopp lass dir was einfallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jetz bin ich wieder der der sich was einfallen lassen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hmm und noch was was man ins offiziele forum haun darf und nich pm icq oh gott
Ich könnt n witz verzählen XD


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Jetz bin ich wieder der der sich was einfallen lassen muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Auja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frauen lieben ja humorvolle Männer^^


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Auja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm ich hatte mit meinen selbstgetexteten gedichte mehr erzielt wie mit witzen aber gut zu wissen xely hrhrhr
K mal n gemeiner^^

Drei Schiffbrüchige, ein Franzose, ein Holländer
und ein Deutscher,
schwimmen zu einer einsamen Insel, werden von
Eingeborenen aus dem Wasser
gefischt und zum Häuptling gebracht. der schaut
sie an und sagt mit
strenger
Stimme:

"wenn ihr hier bleiben wollt, müsst ihr in den
Wald gehen und jeweils mit
zwei Früchten zurückkommen..."

Ohne lange nachzudenken, stürmen die drei los.
Als erstes kommt der
Franzose
zurück, der eine Weintraube und eine Erdbeere in
der Hand trägt. Er
bringt
sie dem Häuptling, welcher spricht: "nun stecke
dir beide Früchte in
deinen
Arsch, doch wenn du lachst, bist du des
Todes!"

Der Franzose fängt mit der Weintraube an, muss
aber ganz fürchterlich
kichern. Mit einem fürchterlichen Schlag seines
Holzzepters schlägt ihm
der
Häuptling daraufhin den Schädel ein. Kaum sind
die sterblichen Überreste
beiseite geräumt, trifft auch schon der Deutsche
ein, nichts ahnend und
stolz einen Apfel und eine Birne in der Hand
tragend. Wieder spricht der
Häuptling: "Stecke dir diese Früchte in deinen
Arsch, doch wenn du
lachst,
bist du des Todes!"

Der Deutsche tut, wie ihm geheißen. Doch ganz
plötzlich, als der Apfel
schon
tief in seinem Hintern steckt und hart an der
Versenkung der Birne
gearbeitet wird, bekommt er einen Lachanfall,
dass ihm die Tränen in die
Augen schießen. Wutentbrannt schlägt ihm der
Häuptling den Schädel ab.

Wie die beiden sich so vor dem Himmelstor
treffen, fragt der Deutsche den
Franzose: "Was war los, musstest du lachen?"


"Ja leider. Die Weintraube hat tierisch
gekitzelt, und ich konnte mich
nicht
beherrschen. Und du? Was war mit dir?"

"Der Apfel war kein Problem, aber dann kam der
Holländer mit der Melone
und
der Ananas um die Ecke ..."


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juli 2008)

Hm.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solang du keine Franzosen verachtende Witze bringst *kicher*


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hm..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm wer aus deiner umgebung kommt aus frankreich das des so is?^^ Ich würds nie wagen spezielle länder präzise zu verarschen allgemein mal jedes dran geht ja mehr um den inhalt und nich den verarschten^^


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hmm wer aus deiner umgebung kommt aus frankreich das des so is?^^ Ich würds nie wagen spezielle länder präzise zu verarschen allgemein mal jedes dran geht ja mehr um den inhalt und nich den verarschten^^


Wizo aus meiner Umgebung xD
Dachte du warst auf meinem Profil? ^^


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wizo aus meiner Umgebung xD
> Dachte du warst auf meinem Profil? ^^


Natürlich muss nur erst nochmal schaun hab bisher nur die franzosen flagge oben gesehen^^


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Natürlich muss nur erst nochmal schaun hab bisher nur die franzosen flagge oben gesehen^^


Immerhin ;D


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Immerhin ;D


Is aber mal wieder keiner da hier traurig traurig hmm muss mir wieder was neues für dich einfallen lassen wie zur unterhaltung Xd


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Is aber mal wieder keiner da hier traurig traurig hmm muss mir wieder was neues für dich einfallen lassen wie zur unterhaltung Xd


Bin ich ja mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RAV88 (12. Juli 2008)

Nabend


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bin ich ja mal gespannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jetz liegt wieder der ganze druck auf mir ich halt das doch nich aus *panik schieb* mal überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach dein hübsches profil bild lässt mich nich klar denken ähm himmel herr^^ wan hasten die 2 wochen urlaub wie lang dauertsn noch (nix besseres eingefallen für n forum XD)


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juli 2008)

Abend Rav =)
Hm wohl so die ersten August Wochen *froi* ^-^


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Und gleich der nächste Chuky film hinterher^^


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juli 2008)

Aha^^
Gut dass ich hier kein TV hab :>


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Naja übers internet geht heutzutage sowieso alles^^


----------



## Mondryx (12. Juli 2008)

Yeha Raidende, endlich kann ich mich wieder entspannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was geht hier so?


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Yeha Raidende, endlich kann ich mich wieder entspannen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Heute nich viel


----------



## Mondryx (13. Juli 2008)

Merk ich schon, ziemlich Tote Hose hier... . Dann hau ich mich jetzt auf mein Bett und mach die Glotze an. Informationsaufnahme und solche Sachen xD.


----------



## White-Frost (13. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Merk ich schon, ziemlich Tote Hose hier... . Dann hau ich mich jetzt auf mein Bett und mach die Glotze an. Informationsaufnahme und solche Sachen xD.


jaja versteh schon XD viel spass gute nacht


----------



## Destilatus (13. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich gehe ma kaffe aufsetzen :>


----------



## White-Frost (13. Juli 2008)

kaffee uii da nehm ich was von bitte


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> kaffee uii da nehm ich was von bitte




aber wehe da ist zucker und milch drin ...wäh


----------



## Destilatus (13. Juli 2008)

oki einmal mit und einmal ohne milch und zucker ... kommt sofort


----------



## Xelyna (13. Juli 2008)

Ih ein Ex-Erbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (13. Juli 2008)

zum glück bin ich da weg


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

hi und bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oderi st hier was los?
lapdance ?
oder spannende chats mit frauen?

dann bleib ich noch bisle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (13. Juli 2008)

Ne nur eine Mina.. reich ich nich? hihi^^

Was war na Destilatus?


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

oh ja da hab ich ja sogar ne sehr schöne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jo reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kein bock mehr auf lvln atm und zum schlafen isses zu früh


----------



## Bankchar (13. Juli 2008)

Mir ist wieder langweilig -__-


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

hehe

btw @ xelyna 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4tJokem0j4M&...feature=related <-- noch anderes schandmaul lied mit wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vlt gefällts dir ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der schatz von schandmaul


----------



## Xelyna (13. Juli 2008)

Nein wie geil, das kannt ich noch gar net =D


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 juhu hab was gefunden *g*

ahja btw weis einer wie man in einem video genau ein bild? print screen machen kann? irgendwie wird bei vlc einfach alles schwarz .- grml


----------



## Xelyna (13. Juli 2008)

Hm..mit [Druck]? 
kA^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

eben damit gehts ja nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so doof bin ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



immer wenn ich druck mache und dann bild in photoshop oder PAINT tu wirds einfach ein schwarzes feld ..


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

ah rausgefunden 
ctrl + alt + s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


soll mal wer drauf kommen Oo


----------



## Xelyna (13. Juli 2008)

Oh gott^^ 
Wie haste das denn rausgefunden?
Kopf-meetz-Tastatur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=14862

hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw need schönes foto einer frau hat wer eins *g* *lalala nix gesagt*

ach man is mir langweilig irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nix los .. nichtmal party irgendwo .. drecks kaff


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

naja mal nebenbei an deathnote sig arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: einer bock bilder auszuschneiden? ^^


----------



## Emptybook (13. Juli 2008)

ja ja ja bilder ausschneiden ja ja ja


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

aber nicht mit einem messer wie die japanierin da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (13. Juli 2008)

*Messer enttäuscht wieder einpack* Menno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

ahja btw xelyna hab noch mehr gefunden Oo
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rinV1AwIamc

gibt mal bei youtube einfach schandmaul wow songs ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt einige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (13. Juli 2008)

Wuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *froi*


----------



## Destilatus (13. Juli 2008)

@Xelyna: Die typen haben doch nur gestesst und beleidigt ... dafür das die 30+ sind sind die sehr unreif ...


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Messer enttäuscht wieder einpack* Menno
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn du willst darfst du schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
musst aber herkommen *g*

ich fänds lustig wenn ne frau mit nem messer rein kommt und sagt wo is das bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (13. Juli 2008)

Findet eigendlich keiner mein neues gif toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (13. Juli 2008)

Destilatus schrieb:


> @Xelyna: Die typen haben doch nur gestesst und beleidigt ... dafür das die 30+ sind sind die sehr unreif ...


Ah^^
Ja stressen tun se schon ab und an hehe

@Mina: Wo ist das Bild? *-*


----------



## Destilatus (13. Juli 2008)

Naja die Todeskrallen zeiten sind eh vorbei ....


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wuhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ghV5vY_WLbY&...feature=related <-- wandersmann
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=KGO4JozDWQo&...feature=related <-- das duell
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hmgHONhV0C0&...feature=related <-- der tyrann
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4tJokem0j4M&...feature=related <-- der schatz

zumindest alle die ich nun mehr oder weniger gut umgesetzt find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Findet eigendlich keiner mein neues gif toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ohne die smilys erinnerts mich an schulkolege .. oder schultrottel eher .. der linke schaut genau gleich aus


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ah^^
> Ja stressen tun se schon ab und an hehe
> 
> @Mina: Wo ist das Bild? *-*



dachte du schickst mir ein tolles von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oda nid? schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja brauch ein gutes bild wo das "death note" abgebildet ist .. aber finde so keines mom mal hohcladen was ich ausgeschnitten will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wers am schönsten macht bekommt nen keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geht nur das obendrann und links/rechts zu entfernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*

edit meint mfg tripple post :O


----------



## Zez (13. Juli 2008)

ABend


----------



## Zez (13. Juli 2008)

... ...
... gut dann eben nicht - Tschau bis dann mal >.>


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

hiho und cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geh ich mal pennen ist ja keiner mehr hier ...
banchar ist off was msn angeht .. (immer wenn man ne frage hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
von der hübschen frau xelyna auch nix mehr gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und auf bild ausschneiden hab ich atm 0 bock

darum cucu ich geh mal pennen


----------



## Destilatus (13. Juli 2008)

is noch jemand da ? :>


----------



## Emptybook (13. Juli 2008)

jaaa

erwarte aber keinen austausch von wissen oder sonstigem interresantem fetz
#

ich bin hier um in neue weiten des gefühls der langeweile einzudringen


ps: deine sig mit dem laser is lustig^^


----------



## Mondryx (13. Juli 2008)

Soo...ich hau mich jetzt in die Falle!!! Gute Nacht du schöne und grausame Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (13. Juli 2008)

*reinhüpf*
Nachtii
*raushüpf*


----------



## Emptybook (13. Juli 2008)

*einfang*
*reinsteck*
*draufstech*
*mehrdraufstech*
*lufthol*
*schnellerdraufstech*
*rauszieh*
*zerkleiner*
*seperatverpack*
*wegschmeiß*


----------



## Emptybook (13. Juli 2008)

wowo schon 5, 50 

kennt ihr das wenn man schlafen gehen wollte aber dann solang im forum abhängt und sich danach gleich iweder einloggt zum weiterzocken


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juli 2008)

nabend


----------



## PlutoII (13. Juli 2008)

Abend =)

Und wann steht ihr alle morgen auf? Intresiert mich^^


----------



## White-Frost (13. Juli 2008)

Abend morgen aufstehen so halb 6-6 rum


----------



## PlutoII (13. Juli 2008)

Da darf ich ne ganze Stunde länger Schlafen =)

Schule fängt erst 7:45 an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (13. Juli 2008)

Is ja mal wieder totale flaute hier^^


----------



## Winn (13. Juli 2008)

omg das wochenende ist rum... morgen wieder arbeit....gibt es etwas schlimmeres?!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (13. Juli 2008)

Ok ich geh dann mal Schlafen will ja morgen Früh fitt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2008)

hallihallo liebe freunde,

ich war grad im Kino und hab mir Hancock angesehn sehr geiler film


----------



## White-Frost (13. Juli 2008)

Hi freut mich nur ich bin nich so der große kino gänger naja zurzeit nich des is situations bedingt^^


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2008)

Die Bevölkerung in Deutschland beträgt derzeit 80 Millionen Menschen. Davon sind 20,5 Millionen Rentner. Es verbleiben also 59,5 Millionen, um die ganze Arbeit zu verrichten.

Zieht man noch 22 Millionen Kinder, Schüler und Studenten ab verbleiben noch 37,5 Millionen.

Dann sind da aber noch 4 Millionen Arbeitslose, 16 Millionen Beamte, die auch kaum etwas tun, sowie 14 Millionen Hausfrauen bzw. Mütter.

Bleiben also 3,5 Millionen Menschen übrig.

300.000 befinden sich zudem beim Militär/Zivildienst, 1,7 Millionen im Krankenstand, weitere 1,4 Millionen im Urlaub, 40.000 sind Penner und 59.998 sind im Gefängnis.

Somit bleiben nur 2 armselige Trottel übrig, um die ganze Arbeit zu erledigen.

Du und ich.

Und was tust Du?

Sitzt da und liest diesen text. Kein Wunder, dass ich total überlastet bin!!!

Schäm Dich !!!


----------



## White-Frost (13. Juli 2008)

der is gut gefällt mir XD


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2008)

mal ne andere frage ich downloade grade sehr viel und wollte mal euch fragen nach eurem downloadverhalten, wieviel ihr in nem bestimmten zeitraum downloaded

edit: ich seh schon is zu spät is keiner mehr da aber morgen ist auch noch ein tag^^


----------



## Emptybook (13. Juli 2008)

die Produktivität jedes einzelnen steigt stätig an , in dieser geselschaft

weniger junge können mehr alte versorgen 

Deutschland hat kein Problem

das einzigste ist das dadurch die Leute  in die hände von privatversicherern gedrängt werden und ihr Geld verlieren 


Gezielte Panikmache 
Wo Politiker mitwirken 
und viele andere

Geldmacherei , ganz einfache volksverarsche ( sogar dumm gemacht aber wieviele deppen haben schon ihr vermögen verloren durch prvatversicherung ahahah genial) 


wem erzähle ich das
verstehen doch eh nur die die es können 
und dennen muss man sowas nicht sagen nicht wahr 


Genau dasselbe wie mit dem strom 

schaut mal in die vorstände von den stromriesen alles expolitiker 
aber dem Gerhard kreischen sie hinterher und alle Deutschen gleich mit / wie kann er nur , aber mal den Kopf einschalten und zu denken ist ja zuviel verlangt hauptsache der Magen ist voll 


Gabriel führt CO 2 steuer ein 

was machen die Konzerne 

sie bauen Kohlekraftwerke um mehr CO2 zu erzeugen 

wieso?
weil sie die steuern nicht zahlen sie bekommen die CO2 packete vom Amt geschenkt 

aber durch diese sinnlose steuer kann man mehr verlangen vom endverbraucher von dir und mir 

heißt defacto mehr Geld für EON und co.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2008)

und was ist daran neu?


----------



## Emptybook (13. Juli 2008)

war ja nur die antwort auf die auf der vorherigen seite gestellten annahme die falsch war und vermutlich nur en witz sein sollte 

egal mir ist langweilig ich sollte eine rauchen gehen oder mastubieren


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> war ja nur die antwort auf die auf der vorherigen seite gestellten annahme die falsch war und vermutlich nur en witz sein sollte
> 
> egal mir ist langweilig ich sollte eine rauchen gehen oder mastubieren


mach halt beides

aber nacheinander sonst riechts immer so nach gegrillten würstchen

oder brathering


----------



## White-Frost (13. Juli 2008)

Ich würd erst befriedigen und dann rauchen tut besser mein ich


----------



## Qonix (13. Juli 2008)

schönen Abend


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> schönen Abend


aloha


----------



## White-Frost (13. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> schönen Abend


abend


----------



## Lurock (13. Juli 2008)

Gute Abend die Herrschaften!


----------



## White-Frost (13. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gute Abend die Herrschaften!


Abend meister wie gehts


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gute Abend die Herrschaften!


guten abend der herr


----------



## White-Frost (13. Juli 2008)

kommt spammt doch mal n wenig rum die letzten tage ist es doch nur ein einzige guten abend sagen mir is laaangweilig^^


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2008)

Gn8 alle zusammen


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> kommt spammt doch mal n wenig rum die letzten tage ist es doch nur ein einzige guten abend sagen mir is laaangweilig^^


ab morgen bin ich wiedre voll dabei versprochen


----------



## White-Frost (13. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ab morgen bin ich wiedre voll dabei versprochen


nehm dich beim wort^^


----------



## Emptybook (13. Juli 2008)

omg ihr treibt euren counter hoch xD 

Nabend leute


----------



## Lurock (13. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Abend meister wie gehts


Ganz gut, danke der Nachfrage. Und selbst?


----------



## White-Frost (13. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> omg ihr treibt euren counter hoch xD
> 
> Nabend leute


abend aja schwanz verlängerung digital XD mir is nur langweilig XDD



Lurock schrieb:


> Ganz gut, danke der Nachfrage. Und selbst?


naja üblicher scheisdreck


----------



## Lurock (13. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> naja üblicher scheisdreck


Freut mich das es dir gut geht! ;P


----------



## White-Frost (13. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Freut mich das es dir gut geht! ;P


war ernst gemeint momentan ziemlich sehr viel scheise am laufen leben is momentan naja die letzten monate^^ dreck^^ naja bin off noch ne unterhaltsame nacht gn8


----------



## Minastirit (14. Juli 2008)

hiho mädels und welche die ich weiblich besser fänd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*g*
worum gehts?


----------



## Lurock (14. Juli 2008)

Soll ich mich für dich umoperieren lassen?


----------



## Minastirit (14. Juli 2008)

jo wär n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Juli 2008)

Dann lass ich mir das Fett aus dem Bauch in Brust pumpen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bin dann auch mal weg, bye!


----------



## -Agrippa- (14. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dann lass ich mir das Fett aus dem Bauch in Brust pumpen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



omg das wird ja riesig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich geh auch bald ^^


----------



## Oonâgh (14. Juli 2008)

Noch wer da? ^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Juli 2008)

Jo ich, aber nicht mehr lange...werd müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (14. Juli 2008)

bulibububu

*licht aus mach*


----------



## Bankchar (14. Juli 2008)

*licht wieder anschalt*


----------



## D132 (14. Juli 2008)

D132 Live aus Moskau !


----------



## Siu (14. Juli 2008)

Jo wa! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sitz gerade bei meiner Freundin.. die hat Spätschicht. Kann also nur zeitl. begrenzt chatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (14. Juli 2008)

Siu ! na du alter Rammler.
Edith. Wir haben zwei Stunden Zeitunterschied.


----------



## Siu (14. Juli 2008)

Stimmt. Hui Hui. Dann isses bei dir schon halb 12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (14. Juli 2008)

Jop und um 0.00 hat D132 Geburtstag ! hrhrhr


----------



## Timobile (14. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Jop und um 0.00 hat D132 Geburtstag ! hrhrhr



Wow Cool!

Hälste's noch aus? *ggg*


----------



## D132 (14. Juli 2008)

jaein nur die eistorte die gerade in meinem rachen verschwindet verhindert das ivh durchdrehe


----------



## Timobile (14. Juli 2008)

DAnn würd ich mehr besorgen, dauert ja noch n bissel!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (14. Juli 2008)

ach mist eistorte ist auf den laptop gefallen was eine sauerei .......


----------



## Timobile (14. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ach mist eistorte ist auf den laptop gefallen was eine sauerei .......



Ehrlich? Naja, wenigstens haste jetzt noch was zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach gibt es eig. einen Thread wo alle reinschreiben auf welchem Server sie spielen???


----------



## D132 (14. Juli 2008)

Selbst wenn ja kann ich es dir nicht sagen spiele seit  1 jahr kein wow mehr sorry.
was bedeutet ich meide jedes forum was mit wow zu tun hat.


----------



## Timobile (14. Juli 2008)

Hmm denkste es schadet wenn ich einfach mal so nen Thread aufmache?


----------



## D132 (14. Juli 2008)

Benutz die suchfunktion befor du so einen thread aufmachst sonst hasst dich die gesamte community.
noch 2 min dann geburtstag


----------



## Timobile (14. Juli 2008)

Die hälste auch noch durch!

Benutze ja die SuFu finde aber nix oder benutze sie falsch!


----------



## D132 (14. Juli 2008)

Geburtstag juhu~.~ ja vieleicht benuzt du sie falsch


----------



## Timobile (14. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles Gute   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Darf man fragen wie alt du geworden bist?


----------



## Lurock (14. Juli 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch D132!


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Geburtstag juhu~.~ ja vieleicht benuzt du sie falsch


happy birthday in deutschland noch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (14. Juli 2008)

Danke euvch dreien.  ja du darfst fragen wie alt ich geworden binn doch ich werde nicht antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edith. warum ist hier so wenig los ! in der nacht meiner abreise war alles voll mit leuten.


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2008)

tja, is halt immer unterschiedlich
ach mal so btw. hab ich endlich morgen ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (14. Juli 2008)

ja ja ferien sind schon was schoenes. (auf einer laptoptastatur schreiben ist schon etwas komisches vor allem wenn diese noch englisch ist und voll mit eistorte und pfirsichmarmelade ...)


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2008)

viel spaß beim verwechseln mit z und y


----------



## D132 (14. Juli 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> viel spaß beim verwechseln mit z und y


 Ist schon im vollen gange und ich komm immer ausversehen auf v anstelle von c. Und umlaute sind auch keine vorhanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edith. naja gute nacht ich bin dann mal feiern =D


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2008)

gute nacht, dann feier mal schön und lass dich beschenken^^
edit: bin auch mal weg, nacht


----------



## White-Frost (14. Juli 2008)

Ach von mir auch alles gute zum bday


----------



## chopi (14. Juli 2008)

Wollte hier zwar nicht mehr reinschreiben,aber ein kurzes gz zum lvl up an D123 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Juli 2008)

*kurz reingeh und licht ausmach*


----------



## Bankchar (15. Juli 2008)

*licht wieder anmach und weiter NGE schauen geh*


----------



## Illuminatos (15. Juli 2008)

*Kommt in den Raum und sieht, dass das Licht noch an ist und geht durch die nächste Tür fernsehen*

I'll be back!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bis nachher Freunde


----------



## mofsens (15. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> *Kommt in den Raum und sieht, dass das Licht noch an ist und geht durch die nächste Tür fernsehen*
> 
> I'll be back!
> 
> ...




ehhh.....eow.....booyakasha..!!?? ^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Juli 2008)

Namd allerseits


----------



## Zez (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo, Freunde ....

...

... heute ist ein Freund von uns Nachtschwärmern gegangen ...

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=715452

... widmen wir diesen Abend unserem Freund Dracun ...

Möge das Spammen beginnen ...


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juli 2008)

*licht geht aus und auf einmal ein riesiges feuerwerk* joooooooo whity is wieder da knied nieder und betet zu gott jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lauscht seinen göttlichen weisheiten "hab chips mitgebracht" *leg auf tisch und setz auf couch*


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Hallo, Freunde ....
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


nich dracun.... des is äuserst schade


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

ich schliesse mich mal der spamrunde an

was fuer en sinnloses thema ist heut an der reih?

ich fang mal an...
sagt jemandem die buchstaben KMFDM was?


----------



## Illuminatos (15. Juli 2008)

KMFDM?
Klingt irgendwie nach den Illuminaten!


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

könnte auch irgendwie 1337-speek sein oO bräuchten aber nen insider ders übersezt.


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juli 2008)

mir kommen se irgendwie bekanntvor in der reihenfolge weis nur grad nich wohin mit


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

KMFDM:irgendwie weiss nicht mal die band was dass bedeuten soll...behaupten sie jedoch
Ist eine Metall Band.
Gerne uebersetzt man die Buchstaben KMFDM zu Killing Motherf*cker Depache Mode
Koennt ja mal in youtube reinhoeren...hat mir en kollege empfohlen
ich fand sie ziemlich einfach strukturiert...naja wems gefaellt

*klugscheiss*


----------



## Lurock (15. Juli 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> könnte auch irgendwie 1337-speek sein oO bräuchten aber nen insider ders übersezt.


Lol, das ist kein leet! Das ist wahrscheinlich irgendeine kindische Abkürzung...

Edit: Tjo, hat sich ja bestätigt... *g*


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juli 2008)

hmm mal lieder anhören des sagt mir irgendwie was hmm


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juli 2008)

schade das Dracun von uns geht, ich werde meine flaggen auf halbmast hängen und schwarz tragen (wobei ich ds sowieso tue).

*trauerminute*

ich find sowas wirklcih schade wenn jetzt noch dalmus und lurock gehn dann sind die ganzen guten leute weg (naja n paar lustige randfiguren noch aber die hauptspammer sind dann weg)


----------



## Lurock (15. Juli 2008)

Ich bin kein Spammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juli 2008)

Ich bin nichts weiter wie eine randfigur *heul* also ist alle scheise eure schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

ich glaube man wird zum general des spammers in diesem forum ab 2.000 posts
ich arbeite an meinem 1000 xD


----------



## Zez (15. Juli 2008)

<--- Randfigur geht pennen


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

<--- Randfigur schaut sich im gamerscore forum umm


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

Yeah, endlich wieder richtig raiden. Heute 2 firstkill in bt.


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

ein lebendes wesen wuhuuu xD


----------



## iReap (15. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Yeah, endlich wieder richtig raiden. Heute 2 firstkill in bt.



Haha ich glaub da bist du etwas spät dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auser du bist auf einem neuen Server


----------



## -Agrippa- (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



23:52


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

vllt raiden die aus langweille? xD

hmm ich schreibe auch nur wahloses zeuch
ist halt nix los so ne xD


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juli 2008)

Bin mal off der spam hier is ja die letzten tage zu nix zu gebrauchen XD


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

das ist weil ich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also alles und jeden hasse xD


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2008)

kann nicht schlafen )=


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

ich auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mhm ich glaub ich zock mal Age of Empires 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

Age of Empires 3 ...hab die cd ma ausversehen kaputt gemacht...

*gesellt sich mal zu euch* glaub das hier wird so mein Lieblings Bereich auf buffed.de "Gott und die Welt"meine ich ...

Mich werdet ihr jezt nimmer los :>


----------



## Bankchar (16. Juli 2008)

> Mich werdet ihr jezt nimmer los :>



*Syane in einem Zimmer einsperr und den Schlüssel wegwerf* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> *Syane in einem Zimmer einsperr und den Schlüssel wegwerf*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ob das jezt gut oder schlecht is ...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LónêWòlf (16. Juli 2008)

Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe, es gab ma lein schönen WOW Comic, (in der WoW Grafik) wo ein Zwerg Pala in die Legion eintritt, wie hieß der COmic???


----------



## Bankchar (16. Juli 2008)

Meinste den ? 

http://worldofwarcraft.guilding.net/index.php?blog=1513 ?


----------



## LónêWòlf (16. Juli 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA DANKE!!!


----------



## Bankchar (16. Juli 2008)

> Ob das jezt gut oder schlecht is ...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Naja kommt drauf an für wen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich will mal nicht so sein xD *Syane wieder raus lass* 


@Lonewolf : np ^^


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Naja kommt drauf an für wen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





dankeschön

Edit: der Comic kommt mir jezt auch zur rechten zeit :>

Edit2: der Server da is futsch >.<


----------



## Bankchar (16. Juli 2008)

Was war daran gemein ?_?


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juli 2008)

den comic kenn ich leider auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach man ansich will ich ja was basteln aber hab soo wenig ideen'^'


----------



## Emptybook (16. Juli 2008)

*kommt rein, dreht sich um geht in die Küche und macht sich erstmal einen doppelten Whisky auf Eis*


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Meinste den ?
> 
> http://worldofwarcraft.guilding.net/index.php?blog=1513 ?



Leider macht der Datenbank-Server Probleme. Der Aca versucht, alles wieder in Gang zu bekommen! Sorry für den Ausfall. <-- cry^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> *kommt rein, dreht sich um geht in die Küche und macht sich erstmal einen doppelten Whisky auf Eis*



machst mir auch einen japaner schatz ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die erinnert mich immer an kill bill *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (16. Juli 2008)

Also bei mir funzt dort alle ohne probs. xD


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

@Bankchar ...hatte es falsch interpretiert :> 


Link geht wieder btw


----------



## Bankchar (16. Juli 2008)

> @Bankchar ...hatte es falsch interpretiert :>



Und wie ?^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juli 2008)

ah jo geht wieder .. blöder server von denen^^


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

@Bankchar :> dachte ...das das Np zum Lonewolf so gemeint war wie "Np das ich Syane eingesperrt habe" weil ich vorher nich gesehen hatte das du ihm den Comic gelinkt hattest ;D ...und als ichs schnell editieren wollte ...kahmst du mir schon zuvor :>


----------



## Bankchar (16. Juli 2008)

Achso xDD


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juli 2008)

der bankchar ist halt ganz ein schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ma off 
cya leute


----------



## Bankchar (16. Juli 2008)

bye gn8 ^^


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

n8ilein


----------



## Bankchar (16. Juli 2008)

Und wieder einer weniger :<


----------



## Littleheroe (16. Juli 2008)

*post* wer da?


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

aye !


----------



## Abigayle (16. Juli 2008)

Alohahe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (16. Juli 2008)

*reinstolper*
*gegen wand klatsch*
*naseblut*


gmorrrreeeggeeenn


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

Moin du :>...in nen bischen mehr als ner stunde is hier leider schon wieder schicht >.<und man darf hier nimmer posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (16. Juli 2008)

I know

Ich mache hier ja auch dasm Licht aus um 5.59


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

Ich werd dann sowieso mal nochn bischen schlafen gehen ...bb


----------



## Emptybook (16. Juli 2008)

*licht ausmach*

^^meine uhr geht falsch


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Guten abend alle in der hoffnugn das es hier mal wieder rund geht ihr lasst nach^^


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

Ahhh Jamai 
ist ja schon wieder 9 nach 9 xD


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Ja zeit n wenig zu spammen und mich zu unterhalten XD


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

jooo *spammusik aufdreh*
hab seit 3 Tagen meine vorliebe fuer psychodelic trance
gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

aja... gz?


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

naja dich kanns nicht betreffen denn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

tja so siehts nun mal aus^^


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

lol
was ich an buffed.de/forum geil finde
ist 
das nicht die user gebannt werden
sondern die threads geschlossen
werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> lol
> was ich an buffed.de/forum geil finde
> ist
> das nicht die user gebannt werden
> ...


kommt auf dein verhalten an bann kann schon auch drinnen sein... scheise gebaut oder was?^^


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

naaa aber so wie ich mit en paar leuten hier rumspamme xD
ist schon krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die admins moegen halt ihre user   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> naaa aber so wie ich mit en paar leuten hier rumspamme xD
> ist schon krank
> 
> 
> ...


wen dus sagst XD


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

willst du etwa sagen dass du die admins hier nicht magst?    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2008)

Wieso ist nur mein vorposter in den bewerte-threads?
wo bleibt der rest der spam... ahm community^^


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

Die wurden von den Administratoren ausgeschaltet 
Sie stellten eine zu grosse gefahr fuer das forum dar


----------



## Illuminatos (16. Juli 2008)

Nabend!
War ja nicht so viel los gestern, wie?


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Ach diese und letzte woche is allgemein nix los


----------



## Illuminatos (16. Juli 2008)

Hab vor ein paar Tagen ein Video gefunden, das hat mein Leben verändert!
Guckst du!


----------



## Illuminatos (16. Juli 2008)

Was hat es eigentlich mit den Pinguinen auf sich? Das werden ja immer mehr!


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Hmm des mit der cd des öffnen probier ich demnächst mal aus^^


----------



## Illuminatos (16. Juli 2008)

mit CDs funktionierts, mit den Kanten auch, nur mit dem Kopf wollt ich erst mal auslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Des mit der cd hat irgendwie style^^ also geht ohne probs oder^^


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juli 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> naaa aber so wie ich mit en paar leuten hier rumspamme xD
> ist schon krank
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast ganz Recht, vielleicht sollte ich dein Verhalten etwas genauer betrachten, wenn du schon selbst so geständig bist.


----------



## Illuminatos (16. Juli 2008)

hehe pwned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

scheise gelaufen wie jetz kommt buffed mit den verstecketn wanzen und kamaras jetz biste nirgendwo mehr sicher die mods finden dich!!!^^XD


----------



## Illuminatos (16. Juli 2008)

Ich setz mal noch einen drauf!

Big Brother is watching you! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Juli 2008)

Nab0rnd


----------



## Illuminatos (16. Juli 2008)

Hey, ist ja doch noch jemand am Leben! Nabend Lurock


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

bin auch noch mehr oder minder da bzw. jetz noch gleich nimmer gute nacht^^


----------



## Illuminatos (16. Juli 2008)

Joa ich auch. cu


----------



## Lurock (16. Juli 2008)

Gute Nacht ihr 2


----------



## chopi (16. Juli 2008)

Noch jemand da?
Hab mir jetzt vorgenommen,möglichst jeden Tag in meinem Blog den größten Deppen im forum zu ehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wer von euch wird wohl als erster da drin sein?


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juli 2008)

ich weis es ich weis es .D
fängt mit lu an und hört mit rock auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (16. Juli 2008)

Nja, da ich nicht besonders forenaktiv bin... schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juli 2008)

hmm mist doch nid lurock -.- grml
wobei der text von dem cool ist :O *g*


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juli 2008)

naja cya ich bin mal weg .. is ja eh nix los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (17. Juli 2008)

*bäähh fruu

diese Zerg , überall ecklige käfer *bääh frusch platzt

schönen guten morgen leute


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juli 2008)

das der nachtschwärmer nicht gänzlich stirbt post ich mal was


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2008)

yeah, jetzt gehts los...l
chris angel hat den kronleuchter getroffen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juli 2008)

Wollen wir uns nicht ein wenig über Frauen hermachen? Also meckern ... nicht ... naja, Ihr wisst schon.


----------



## Lurock (17. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wollen wir uns nicht ein wenig über Frauen hermachen? Also meckern ... nicht ... naja, Ihr wisst schon.


Frauen? Vollbusige Weiber in Strapsen?! Yeaaahh! BIER, F*CKEN, SLAYYYYEEERR!!!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Frauen? Vollbusige Weiber in Strapsen?! Yeaaahh! BIER, F*CKEN, SLAYYYYEEERR!!!!



Ne, nich sowas...

Sone telefonierenden, schuhekaufenden, rumgockelnden Teile...


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2008)

yawoll
also wenn es in wow haris pilton gibt.. 
dann sollte man für 19,99g One night in Haris kaufen können, oder?


----------



## Lurock (17. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ne, nich sowas...
> 
> Sone telefonierenden, schuhekaufenden, rumgockelnden Teile...


Oh noez, du meinst diese rumlabernden, halbtagsdepressiven, Grönemeyer hörenden Teile?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh noez, du meinst diese rumlabernden, halbtagsdepressiven, Grönemeyer hörenden Teile?



Ja genau. Diese abgehalfterten "Ich-Bin-Zu-Dick,-Oder?"-Teile.


----------



## Lurock (17. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ja genau. Diese abgehalfterten "Ich-Bin-Zu-Dick,-Oder?"-Teile.


Ohje, verstehe, diese geldverschwenderischen "Welche-Schuhe-zieh-ich-an...-Oh-nein,-passen-die-zu-meinem-Kleid?-Warum-guckst-du-nicht?-Bin-ich-zu-hässlich?-Ja,-ich-bin-zu-hässlich!-Gibs-zu!"-Teile


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2008)

ach die kenn ich aber lasst uns ma männergeschichten erzähln
ach männer ich sachs euch...
neulich war hier schützenfest ich mich an sone nette schnitte die ich schon länger kenne drangemacht...
wollten uns  grad leidenschaftlich küssen...
ZACK kommt einer aus meinem schützenzug und zerrt mich weg...
hab ich dne erstma zsm geschissen aber SIE war weg und jetzt hat se mir den kopf verdreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> ach die kenn ich aber lasst uns ma männergeschichten erzähln



Ich hab vorhin nen Schiss abgeseilt ... Aua!


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ohje, verstehe, diese geldverschwenderischen "Welche-Schuhe-zieh-ich-an...-Oh-nein,-passen-die-zu-meinem-Kleid?-Warum-guckst-du-nicht?-Bin-ich-zu-hässlich?-Ja,-ich-bin-zu-hässlich!-Gibs-zu!"-Teile


Diese kleid tussi so eine is meine mum
der zug von meinem dad stellt den schützenkönig also müssen die frauen kleider anziehen ers wollt sie sich eins nähen bis ihr ne stunde vor der krönugn einfällt, dass sie keinen stoff mehr da hat also musste ICH ne sutnde vorher mit ihr irgendwie n kleid auftreiben naja wir schnell nach düsseldorf... 
3 stunden stpäter wir mussten als aller letztes aufmarshcieren... glück gehabt.. direkt von düsseldorf ins zelt dabei die hälfte vergessen aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin nen Schiss abgeseilt ... Aua!


Wohaaa, Respekt! Ich hab eben sowas von gerülpst, meine Nachbarin brauchte ihren Vibrator gar net erst einzuschalten!


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin nen Schiss abgeseilt ... Aua!


Ohja das hatt ich heut morgen man
das war abartig xD


----------



## Masterdark (17. Juli 2008)

Wie gehts so


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2008)

und noch einer in unserer expertenrunde


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> Ohja das hatt ich heut morgen man
> das war abartig xD



Ich meine ... Lurocks Hintern ist es ja gewöhnt. Da gehts ja *rein* und raus wie im Discounter, aber mein jungfräulicher Hinterausgang ist nur zum Rauswerfen da, weshalb der nur selten so gefordert wird. 

Und dann kommt sone Fettwurst und will raus. Frag mich, wie ich das Ding oben reinbekommen habe. xD


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2008)

XD dein hinterausgang ist nehme ich an Verskillt und zugenäht!???


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> XD dein hinterausgang ist nehme ich an Verskillt und zugenäht!???



Ganz genau.


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2008)

ok, ich bin mal kurz meinen köpfer entleeren

EDIT
wieder da


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juli 2008)

Grade gefunden:

Der Ritter musste pieseln, da ließ ers in die Rüstung rieseln, doch die Rüstung, die war dicht, da ersoff der arme Wicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2008)

oder:
Hast du Krümel in der Spalte, ist es K***e und zwar alter


----------



## Lurock (17. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> oder:
> Hast du Krümel in der Spalte, ist es K***e und zwar alter


'Alte' heißt das... tzzz... kein Plan von Poesie der Junge...

Ich hab grad dat hier bis Lvl 21 gespielt!


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2008)

sry tippfehler
ich scheitere ja shcon bei lvl 7


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2008)

lvl 9....


----------



## Lurock (17. Juli 2008)

Habs durch, witziges Spiel...


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2008)

k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (17. Juli 2008)

Jau, das spiel wurde gestern auch gelinkt nä ..habs mittlerweile auch durch ...nach 20 minuten oderso :>
NABEND btw


----------



## Lurock (17. Juli 2008)

*in den Schatten verzieh* .....bist du ein Weibchen?


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2008)

huhu scheitere gerade an lvl 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Juli 2008)

Ich bin mal ein bisschen zock0rn... bis später!


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2008)

JAP CUCU:::
sry captain caps was here...
naja wieviele sind wir jetzt noch^^


----------



## Bankchar (17. Juli 2008)

So viele das man sie an einer Hand abzählen kann :O


----------



## Garziil (17. Juli 2008)

lvl 25 ist schluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade hat spaß gemacht


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2008)

so, bin jetzt 23^^


----------



## Bankchar (17. Juli 2008)

gz (:


----------



## Arlox93 (17. Juli 2008)

abend leute un hilfe wie sag ich einem mädel das ich sie liebe? -.-


----------



## Bankchar (17. Juli 2008)

Wie wärs mit "ich liebe dich" ? xP


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2008)

kannste mir das ma sagen ich tref fmich morgen mit der .D


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juli 2008)

boa wie geht lvl 16?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juli 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> abend leute un hilfe wie sag ich einem mädel das ich sie liebe? -.-



Mit Geld...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2008)

oder wenn schützenfest is rosen scheißen oder so^^


----------



## PTK (17. Juli 2008)

so leute ich verabschiede mich, morgen um halb10 n date
drückt mir die daumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> so leute ich verabschiede mich, morgen um halb10 n date
> drückt mir die daumen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie heißt der Typ?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juli 2008)

argh lvl 24


----------



## Lurock (17. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> oder wenn schützenfest is rosen scheißen oder so^^


LOL! Made my day!


----------



## Lurock (17. Juli 2008)

Naja, viel Spaß noch beim Rosenscheißen! Bin mal weg, bye!


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juli 2008)

naja ich packs mal mädls, bis morgen vll

schlaft recht gut und träumt schön versaut


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juli 2008)

hiho und cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lvl 65 und ich geh nun pennen


----------



## Mondryx (18. Juli 2008)

bahh..meine kleine elemantarschamanin noch auf 34 gebracht, jetzt kann ich auch schlafen, jute nacht!


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

Woooohooo es ist 21 uhr ihr wisst was das heißt?


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2008)

jo ich bin immer noch dabei meinen pc in etwa so hinzu bekommen wie er vorher war


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

xD ok was is unser heutiges thema und unser geliebtes minigame?


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

wer guckt sich grad was an?
gerad folge 16 buch 3 avatar angeschaut.


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

guck gerade southpark auf soner komischen seit e


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

war grad auf isnos stream und muss sagen das ich unter umständen wieder Wow anfangen werde^^


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

ich auch^^
naja jetzt erstma fett house unso hörn


----------



## michid94 (18. Juli 2008)

jo hi ich trette der runde der Nachtschwärmer bei ich werd mir wahrscheinlich nen gnom DK machen wie denkt ihr darüber und was für ne rasse fürn DK sucht ihr euch aus?
Rächschriebefähla duerft ihhr behälten xD


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

wenn wir shconmal dabei sind weiß wer ob ich mit nem normalen mp3 player auf den 5 boxen und dem subwoofer hörenkann? also wenn ich n 5.1 system hab und dann nen mp3 player anschließen will und auf allen boxen sound haben will.. wie geht des?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2008)

michid94 schrieb:


> jo hi ich trette der runde der Nachtschwärmer bei ich werd mir wahrscheinlich nen gnom DK machen wie denkt ihr darüber und was für ne rasse fürn DK sucht ihr euch aus?
> Rächschriebefähla duerft ihhr behälten xD


gnome sucken! alles andere is besser



PTK schrieb:


> wenn wir shconmal dabei sind weiß wer ob ich mit nem normalen mp3 player auf den 5 boxen und dem subwoofer hörenkann? also wenn ich n 5.1 system hab und dann nen mp3 player anschließen will und auf allen boxen sound haben will.. wie geht des?^^


kommt auf die boxen bzw die anschlüsse an^^ aber gehen muss es


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

1 pinker
1 schwarzer
1 grüner  
xD


----------



## Lurock (18. Juli 2008)

Nab0rnd! Ich hab wieder ein MMO! Endlich ein RL-Ersatz!


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> 1 pinker
> 1 schwarzer
> 1 grüner
> xD


dann bracuhste noch ein stecker von 1 pinker, 1 schwarzer, 1 grüner auf 3,5mm klinke^^


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

wo kriege ich die her????

Ui Ui,
ein MMO sagst du??? lass ma nen link rüberwachsen


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> wo kriege ich die her????
> [...]


geht sogar einfacher http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=356334


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

das sagt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2008)

das sagt alles http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=356334


> Ja, in den grünen Per Klinke/Chinch an den DVD Player
> Ob er den Ton dann auf allen Boxen ausgibt weiss ich aber nicht.
> Wenn das Logitech es aufmischen kann - Ja, amsonsten nur die Front + Sub.





> Da ist ein Kabel mitgeliefert, mit dem du es an Konsolen anschließen kannst. Dieses kannst du auch für deinen DVD-Player benutzen. Ob es allerdings lang genug ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen.





> Ich hab genau das Soundsystem.
> Meine Xbox 360 schließe ich nur mit dem grünen 3,5mm Klinke Kabel an. Die Boxen haben ja eine kleine Kabelfernbedienung, auf welcher es einen Knopf (Matrix-Modus) gibt, welcher - wenn man ihn drückt - den Stereosound auf Surroundsound upmixt oder wie auch immer das heißt ;-)



wenns dann auch nich funzt dann darfste weiter whinen^^


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

k^^ so komplex wollt ichs nicht haben ach egal 
war nur weil ich in 3 wochen mit freunden 2 wochen surfen fahre und da wollten wir n bisl party machen und einfach schnell anschließen ohne großartige geräte naja andres thema wo is das MMO *lächtz* * sabbaaaaaa*


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2008)

was isn da komplex??? 2 stecker rein stecken und n knopf drücken.....^^


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

aber das sieht so pöse aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2008)

das muss so!


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

ok, werd ich mir ma son ding besorgen...
naja und was macht ihr so schönes


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2008)

gleich pennen gehen^^

btw warum kaufen?? das kabel is doch angeblich dabei...


----------



## White-Frost (18. Juli 2008)

schönen abend whity schaut mal vorbei in der hoffnung das die spammer mal wieder da sind


----------



## Fatmanboob (18. Juli 2008)

Ist man krank, wenn einem weißes Zeug irgendwo rausläuft?


----------



## Emptybook (18. Juli 2008)

Fatmanboob schrieb:


> Ist man krank, wenn einem weißes Zeug irgendwo rausläuft?




Kommt drauf an wo ne

oder du bist endlich in der Pubertät 


Schönen guten Abend an alle


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

also ich glaube du bist 12-14??? du dachtest gerade an haris pilton als plötlich etwas weißes aus einer körperöffnung sprang? nicht schlimm, wirste später noch brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatmanboob (18. Juli 2008)

Nein, ich bin nicht 12-14. Und was hat Paris Hilton damit zu tun? Wieso musstest du mich an die errinern. Jetzt hab ich wieder ihr hässliches Gesicht vor Augen. GZ!


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juli 2008)

ach so schlimm find ich die gar nid .. schau mal in deinen spiegel das gesicht bringst nid weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hihi*

wazzup leuz?

btw das weisse zeugs is irgendwann wichtig .. oder auch nicht


----------



## White-Frost (18. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach so schlimm find ich die gar nid .. schau mal in deinen spiegel das gesicht bringst nid weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oder ganz im gegenteil es könnte äuserst ungünstig zu ungünstigen zeiten in ungünstige löcher fliesen XDD

nich viel scheise wie immer^^


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

Oo... mir fehlen die worte


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> oder ganz im gegenteil es könnte äuserst ungünstig zu ungünstigen zeiten in ungünstige löcher fliesen XDD
> 
> nich viel scheise wie immer^^



hmm du meinst das die paris hilton dann schwanger wird?


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm du meinst das die paris hilton dann schwanger wird?


dann würde sich ihr IQ verzehnfachen


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juli 2008)

nur wenn sie das baby isst^^


----------



## White-Frost (18. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dann würde sich ihr IQ verzehnfachen


hmm lachen kann ich nich drüber aber schön logisch aufgebaut gefällt mir^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juli 2008)

aso ich hät die ja gern als freundin xD schönes auto kaufen .. nix tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles hat nachteile^^
edit meint: und ne dumme freundin hat ne menge vorteile .. glaubt mir


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

jeah, jap das*EDIT*(a digitiert zu ä) wär schon n 6er im lotto die zu heiraten.. schön das geld abstauben_D


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

*gäääähn* -.-"


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *gäääähn* -.-"


xely dir is langweilig dann bist ja bei mir gut aufgehoben hrhrhr ähm bei uns


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

du hast ne katze inner away? ich hab 9 zuhause *gg*


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> xely dir is langweilig dann bist ja bei mir gut aufgehoben hrhrhr ähm bei uns


Ne verdammt müde grad und bissl am PvPn^^


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ne verdammt müde grad und bissl am PvPn^^


dann geh doch schlafen überanstreng dich nich *bett herrricht* wollen doch nich das de ausgeschlafen oder fertig bist *xely zu bett bring* oder dieses gesicht durch irgendwelche augen ringe oder rote augen verunstaltet wird XD


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

ach kenn ich 
naja und was tippt ihr wer macht in hockenheim das rennen?


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> dann geh doch schlafen überanstreng dich nich *bett herrricht* wollen doch nich das de ausgeschlafen oder fertig bist *xely zu bett bring* oder dieses gesicht durch irgendwelche augen ringe oder rote augen verunstaltet wird XD


oô 
äääh^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> dann geh doch schlafen überanstreng dich nich *bett herrricht* wollen doch nich das de ausgeschlafen oder fertig bist *xely zu bett bring* oder dieses gesicht durch irgendwelche augen ringe oder rote augen verunstaltet wird XD


der anmach spruch is ja  billig *g*


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> oô
> äääh^^


ich mach mir doch nur sorgen *xely zudeck* in 2 wochen hab ich frei und kann 6 wochen mit zug in bayern rum fahren wie ich will 60 km ich freu mich auf dich xely 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ und die nächsten mittwoche sitz ich wieder in der altenheim verwaltung kann ich wieder mitspammen^^ und jetz leg dich schlafen wen de müde bist^^ tut nich gut pvp kann mana uch wan anders machen xd


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juli 2008)

omg^^


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

Das war mir jetzt zu viel zum Lesen^-^


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das war mir jetzt zu viel zum Lesen^-^


jetz kommt se wieder mit den ausreden XD naja weist ja bescheit also see ya got ya^^


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

Wat? Wer bist du denn :O


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juli 2008)

er will duch besuchen xD


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wat? Wer bist du denn :O


hmm ob du das wirklich wissen willst lass dich überraschen XD (und geh nicht ohne pfefferspry ausn haus hrhrhr XD)


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*southpark kuck*

Was macht ihr so grad? :>


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



an dich denken liebste hrrrr

ne ich zieh mir auf mtv south park zum 6. mal aufwärts rauf is ja ne neuere sonst käm ich auf 10 mal^^


----------



## the Huntress (19. Juli 2008)

Nabend die Damen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schaut mal beim Screenshot-Ratespiel vorbei.

Tolle Signatur hast du da Minas.^^


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

Find die Folge grad so behämmert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Find die Folge grad so behämmert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm kann jeder was abgewinnen die wird auch noch ganz geil^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das willst nid wissen xD


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das willst nid wissen xD


Jetz erst rest^^


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jetz erst rest^^


/sign ich bin momentan so gelangweilg ich will alles hören^^ south park folge zum 6. mal anschaun und an ferien und münchen mit xely denken is auf dauer nich pure unterhaltung XDD


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

blub... was wollen wir machen.. hat wer n tolles minigame auf lager?


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> /sign ich bin momentan so gelangweilg ich will alles hören^^ south park folge zum 6. mal anschaun und an ferien und münchen mit xely denken is auf dauer nich pure unterhaltung XDD



Woot? seit ihr 2 zusammen oda wie -.-^^
na bin nur am lvln ^^ suxx voll


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> blub... was wollen wir machen.. hat wer n tolles minigame auf lager?



jo ich 

wer als erster den iq von dem family guy erratet bekommt nen keks !


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> blub... was wollen wir machen.. hat wer n tolles minigame auf lager?


viel spass mit  http://armorgames.com/play/1043/the-worlds-hardest-game


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juli 2008)

gind ja i wana be the guy cool xd


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

klingt hart *hrhr


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> viel spass mit  http://armorgames.com/play/1043/the-worlds-hardest-game


wie gehts bei lvl 4 weiter? oO .. man ist zu langsam für das shit dreh teil


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Woot? seit ihr 2 zusammen oda wie -.-^^
> na bin nur am lvln ^^ suxx voll



Was soll ich mit nem 17jährigen xD


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juli 2008)

http://kayin.pyoko.org/iwbtg/ <-- find ich hat bessere quali und ist hammer geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mario für pros^^


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wie gehts bei lvl 4 weiter? oO .. man ist zu langsam für das shit dreh teil


kleiner radius schnellere umdrehung sprich nah in die mitte zu den kugeln kurz raus und weiter^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was soll ich mit nem 17jährigen xD


ah *puh* xD

edit meint .. wie alt/jung bist du denn Oo schaust nicht älter als 18 aus ^^ <-- oder schaut zumindest gut aus Xd


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

achja das hardest game is mir zu hard deswegen hör ich weite rmukke und lache über die nachbarn


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ah *puh* xD
> 
> edit meint .. wie alt/jung bist du denn Oo schaust nicht älter als 18 aus ^^ <-- oder schaut zumindest gut aus Xd


Im November 20  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was soll ich mit nem 17jährigen xD


pff keine 2 jahre unterschied weist nur nich was gut is^^


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

is doch gut, wenn du dann in rente bist kann der noch arbeiten und du kannst zuhause party machen?^^


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> is doch gut, wenn du dann in rente bist kann der noch arbeiten und du kannst zuhause party machen?^^


Hmmmmmmmmmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    blalalalalalalalaaaa


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klar da kommt se ins überlegen ausnutzen typisch frau^^



PTK schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/sign

werds dann langsam packen gute nacht an alle die die mich nich ausnutzen und fair sind ähhhhm tja uff also gar keiner?^^XD gn8


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

so leute, bin jetzt mal weg bios morgen abend cucu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juli 2008)

noch wer da?


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Im November 20
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mist dann bin ich mit bald 18 wohl auch zu jung .. verdammt
auch wenn ich ältere freundinnen bis jetzt mehr spass hatte^^ (so 1-2 jahre älter .. kein so 10 jahre .. ihhh)

blizz serva down irgendwie ich geh pennen


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

schönen guten abend



Minastirit schrieb:


> auch wenn ich ältere freundinnen bis jetzt mehr spass hatte^^ (so 1-2 jahre älter .. kein so 10 jahre .. ihhh)


dem muss ich auch noch zustimmen (bis zu 3 jahre älter gings mal^^) sind doch nur angaben wie lang man auf diesem verfluchten planeten lebt und hat beziehungstechnisch eigentlich keine rolle nich^^ (mach weiter so minastirit bin stolz auf dich xD)


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

so meine frage
Single oder nicht?
wenn ja wie lange???
ich fang mal an...
also ich hatt eeig durchgehen den beziehungstatus vergeben seit ich 13 war aber jetzt schon seit 1,5 jahren keine babsi mehr -.-


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

Hmm seit auch so 1,5 jahre nix mehr kann gut hinkommen ja 1-2 halt traurig traurig ich weis nur bin wohl zu anspruchsvoll geworden^^ 

Aber mal vielleicht tipps von euch romantisches abendessen was sollte man dazu machen als essen^^


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

jap, nur das prob is dass ich verliebt bin 
nur ich bin durch die ganzen körbe viel zu feige
deswegen ich trau mich nicht bei ihr anzurufen etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

Seit mein Ex mir die Abizeit versaut hat Single 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Könnt ihr jetz rätseln wie lang das her is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Seit mein Ex mir die Abizeit versaut hat Single
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm... 1 jahr? ^^


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> hmm... 1 jahr? ^^


Mist^^


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> jap, nur das prob is dass ich verliebt bin
> nur ich bin durch die ganzen körbe viel zu feige
> deswegen ich trau mich nicht bei ihr anzurufen etc
> 
> ...



Naja irgendwan is es einem egal war bei mir zumindest so die ersten haben gesessen danach nimmer gestört^^ und ich auch aber bin ja zu jung für die holde dame *schüchtern xely anguck*^^



Xelyna schrieb:


> Seit mein Ex mir die Abizeit versaut hat Single
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich würd sagen des dürfte an unsere 1-2 jahre anschliesen


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

tja 
ich bin Uri Geller meine freunde XD


----------



## Lurock (19. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> tja
> ich bin Uri Geller meine freunde XD


SHUT UP! Echein, Stein, Schalosch!!!111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> SHUT UP! Echein, Stein, Schalosch!!!111
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hi lurok

wen de verliebt bist trau dich doch was kann man verlieren^^ woher kennste die holde den?^^ wen meine schon nich sein kann *heul* *hoffnungsvolle blicke xely zuwerf* dann mal schaun ob man dir helfen kann XDD (einfach nich des machen was ich sag XD)^^


----------



## Lurock (19. Juli 2008)

Frauen sind schwer zu handhabende Objekte. Da muss man aufpassen!
Ich bin auch Single... Du bist weiblich, hübsch und willig? PM an mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

willst dass ich mich jetzt melde? 
nenene
ne ich hab einfach schiss SIE anzurufn.. weil ich halt schüchtern bin ham uns schützenfest kennengelernt xD


----------



## Lurock (19. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> willst dass ich mich jetzt melde?
> nenene
> ne ich hab einfach schiss SIE anzurufn.. weil ich halt schüchtern bin ham uns schützenfest kennengelernt xD


Da fällt mir ein super Spruch für schüchterne Softies ein...
"Fick mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber wollten wir nicht knutschen?"


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Frauen sind schwer zu handhabende Objekte. Da muss man aufpassen!
> Ich bin auch Single... Du bist weiblich, hübsch und willig? PM an mich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

richtig gut xD


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> willst dass ich mich jetzt melde?
> nenene
> ne ich hab einfach schiss SIE anzurufn.. weil ich halt schüchtern bin ham uns schützenfest kennengelernt xD


na dann viel glück überwinden und versuchen für mich gäbs nix schlimmeres ungewisseheit zu haben anstatt einer klaren antwort naja oder wegen ner lapalie wie alter (ohhhh des hängt dir noch nach und bereuen wirst es auch noch hrhrhrhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )   und sonst was war bei euch heut tolles los


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

tja, ungewissheit unso...
naja sonst 20mal nachbarn gekommen wiel ich zu laut musik gehört habe unsonst nur langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Juli 2008)

Nu hat niemand meinen tollen Spruch gelesen... =(
Aber ich kenn ja noch einen... *g*
"Wenn ich dich fragen würde ob du mit mir schlafen willst, wäre die Antwort dieselbe die du auf diese Frage gibst?"


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nu hat niemand meinen tollen Spruch gelesen... =(
> Aber ich kenn ja noch einen... *g*
> "Wenn ich dich fragen würde ob du mit mir schlafen willst, wäre die Antwort dieselbe die du auf diese Frage gibst?"


Doch hab ich gelesen xD
Find ich geil^^


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

versteh ich nicht *sabba*


----------



## Lurock (19. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Doch hab ich gelesen xD
> Find ich geil^^


Ohaa, heißt das 'Ja'? ;P


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nu hat niemand meinen tollen Spruch gelesen... =(
> Aber ich kenn ja noch einen... *g*
> "Wenn ich dich fragen würde ob du mit mir schlafen willst, wäre die Antwort dieselbe die du auf diese Frage gibst?"


ja und bei deinen sprüchen wundern das de singel bist XDD
ich perfektioniere mich wenigstens in richtung weiblichen wessen habe aber bei meinem neusten ziel kennengelernt das se immer was finden (popelige 1,8 jahre^^) naja in letzter zeit suche nach guten essen für candellight wär des doch was oder für schnelle zubereitung einfach und gut^^    http://www.chefkoch.de/rezept-anzeige.php?ID=203811085928776  für candellight passend?


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

achja hier is noch der bltiz eingescdhlagen oder so dann hats meine eine mikrige energiesparleuchte anner decke zerissen
edit: lurock, guck ma in dein postfach da


----------



## Lurock (19. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> http://www.chefkoch.de/rezept-anzeige.php?ID=203811085928776  für candellight passend?


Bwahahaahaaa! Sehr geil! Ich kanns mir schon vorstellen!
"Hey Baby, willst du meine Lachsnudel bearbeiten?"


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ohaa, heißt das 'Ja'? ;P


Wie alt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bwahahaahaaa! Sehr geil! Ich kanns mir schon vorstellen!
> "Hey Baby, willst du meine Lachsnudel bearbeiten?"


mit dem spruch sicher auch gut XD

aber was leichtes zum essen ohne viel mundgeruch und nich zu voll und "träge" machend zwecks nachtisch^^

naja 1-2 jahre singel machen in hinsicht verzweifelnd weil man glaubt das es an einem selbst liegt hab mittlerweile meinen pc mit selbstgetexteten gedichten zugemüllt falls ich se mal brauch XDD


----------



## Lurock (19. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wie alt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Viel zu jung, zu deinem Pech... ;P


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

xD 
der thread is echt das beste 
leute was sagt ihr soll ich anrufen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Viel zu jung, zu deinem Pech... ;P


Jetz komm ich mir alt vor -.-
Ist denn hier keiner mal in meinem Alter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> xD
> der thread is echt das beste
> leute was sagt ihr soll ich anrufen?
> 
> ...


komm machs ich hab dutzende gedichte wen de willst^^


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> xD
> der thread is echt das beste
> leute was sagt ihr soll ich anrufen?
> 
> ...


JA verdammt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> xD
> der thread is echt das beste
> leute was sagt ihr soll ich anrufen?
> 
> ...


Klar, aber bloß kein drumrum Reden!


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jetz komm ich mir alt vor -.-
> Ist denn hier keiner mal in meinem Alter?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


komm schon xely dierekt in der nähe und keine 2 jahre des is nix sei doch nich so zimperlich dafür haste schöne qualität^^

und falls de beim anruf in die vollen legen willst^^

Liebst du die schönen?
dann liebe nicht mich
den es gibt viele die sind viel schöner wie ich

Liebst du die reichen?
dann liebe nicht mich
den es gibt viele die sind viel reicher als ich

Liebst du die Mächtigen?
dann liebe nicht mich
den es gibt viele die sind viel mächtiger als ich

Aber liebst du die Liebe?
dann liebe nur mich
den niemand liebt dich so sehr wie ich

für anfang übertrieben aber vielleicht fängst ja nochwas mit an XD


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

*schnulz schnulz*?^-^


----------



## Lurock (19. Juli 2008)

Scheiß auf Schnulzen! Ran an den Speck! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin dann mal weg, Scary Movie gucken. Bis später!


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *schnulz schnulz*?^-^


ja und die freundinen von meinen freunden haben sich darüber noch nie beschwert 
nur die lorbären blieben mir bis jetz immer verwehrt


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Scheiß auf Schnulzen! Ran an den Speck!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bye^^
Bin auch nemmer lange da.
Die großen gehn heut noch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bye^^
> Bin auch nemmer lange da.
> Die großen gehn heut noch weg
> 
> ...


wird schon noch ich brauch nur zeit "große" dann wirst du die nächsten tage zu ge"schnulzt" XD  gn8


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wird schon noch ich brauch nur zeit "große" dann wirst du die nächsten tage zu ge"schnulzt" XD  gn8


*Ignorier-Button streichel*


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Ignorier-Button streichel*


dann halt nich manchen gefällts halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja dann viel spass beim weg gehen große^^


----------



## Shardy (19. Juli 2008)

die nacht ist noch jung "mädels"^^


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

so hab angerufen treffen uns am dienstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (19. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> dann halt nich manchen gefällts halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danköö *Nietengürtel polier, Halsband schnür* Hachja
Bin mal weg, bye =)


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

waurm geht ihr alle xD
Housealarm


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> so hab angerufen treffen uns am dienstag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na gz siehste war ja doch besser das des gemacht hast hmm ungewissheit sollte einfach nich sein

und xely ihre altersgrenze auf 6.9.90 runtersetzten krieg ich shcon noch hin XDD

und wo haste des treffen gewählt^^


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

na hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

keiner von denen die se ins kino bringen und sich nachher wundern wieso so wenig geredet wurde XD


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

ach hier wirds schön, wenn was is lass ich meine katzen kommen, die ziehen immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( oooh sind die süß, und du auch deine katzen sind genau so wie du usw xD )


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> ach hier wirds schön, wenn was is lass ich meine katzen kommen, die ziehen immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm ich ging damals immer mit den yorksher terrier welpen von meiner mutter spazieren des hat se angelockt naja heute is er nich mehr sooo süß  aber deine strategie is toll XD


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

ahja hab ja noch 2 kleine welpen xD


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

hmm n richtiger haustier laden bei euch daheim wie^^


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

also
9 katzen
4 hunde
9 meerschweine
2 schildkröten
______________
24 Tier wenn mich nicht alles täusch


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

wie viele seit ihr?^^ bzw. für was braucht man soviele haustiere XD


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

wir sind 3 leuts in einer 95 m² wohnung aber die schwiene sind draussen im seperaten gartenhaus xD


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

aja nun gut jeder wie ers gern hat^^


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

ich dreh schon durch wegen der wotlk beta.
sie raubt mir den schlaf ^^
*post schau*


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

ach chillen^^
kannst doch immernoch n heiden geld für ne wwi karte ausgeben haste auchn  betakey


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

Ach ich würd mich auch freuen der könnte meinen acc auf ebay gesellschaft leisten^^ wär man ja dumm wen man sowas selbst verwendet^^


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

eben, man spielt doch das selbe wie beim offiziellen release auch..
nur das man alle sschon kennt- twink effekt LAAAANGWEILIG


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

hmm wieder mal n langweiliger abend nein nein nein soll endlich mal wieder was los sein in dem kaff hier


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

hah, ich wohn hier auch im kackdorf... naja ich glaub ich mach mir ma ne pfeife an


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

ja mein schönes kaff kann man gut ermitteln nehme man rosenheim, traunstein, münchen, landshut verbindet sie ziehe ein winkelhalbierende jedes winkels und man habe unser kaff 50 km von jeder großen stadt entfernt mitten im nirgendwo XD


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

xD ne 10km sinds bei mir aber da isses au nicht groß achja vor 3 jahren war ich kinderprinz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> xD ne 10km sinds bei mir aber da isses au nicht groß achja vor 3 jahren war ich kinderprinz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na gz was des auch immer is


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

fastelovend mein freund xD


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

weiss wer wie diese technikmit muskeln laehmen heisst?
solche schlage auf irgendwelche punkte


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

weiß wer wie das geht wenn man sich ohne körperliche betüchtigung einen runterholt xD
hab ich im unterrichtvertreib forum gelesn XD


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=m_ex1a1ilpk


----------



## Lurock (19. Juli 2008)

I am Legend back!


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

so scary movie aus^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> I am Legend back!


legend bist du aber auch 

btw: ich bin auch mal da


----------



## Lurock (20. Juli 2008)

Der Song rockt!


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

lalala techno in der nacht.. wo bleiben die kollegen in grün xD


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

ich freu mich schon so auf the witcher `9buch)
ich krieg es bald*tata-sing*


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

naja über musik geschmack lässt sich streiten


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

house unso voll cool naja was macht ihr so...
ich freu mich immernoch übe rmien date


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> house unso voll cool naja was macht ihr so...
> ich freu mich immernoch übe rmien date


ich langweil mich n wenig vorm pc^^ glaub ich dir gern XD


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

wenn das glatt geht ist meine pechsträhne vorbei:d
dann kanns nurnoch bergauf gehn XD


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juli 2008)

hallöchen und gn8^^


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich langweil mich n wenig vorm pc^^ glaub ich dir gern XD


hi na?
kann mal wieder nicht schlafen


----------



## Lurock (20. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele grad AoC, das beste MMO dass die Wörter 'Age', 'of' und 'Conan' im Titel hat!


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich spiele grad AoC, das beste MMO dass die Wörter 'Age', 'of' und 'Conan' im Titel hat!


irgendwo muss das wort bug noch hin so jetzt aber n8


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

ich will auch... bei mir hatten ses nimmer


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

ich kann im moment gar nix was mit ineternet zu tun hat in meiner wohnung spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

whuat wasn los 
mein beileid hasse


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

scheiss telekom halt!
sitze im moment bei meiner mam in der wohnung weil die auch nicht da sind


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> scheiss telekom halt!
> sitze im moment bei meiner mam in der wohnung weil die auch nicht da sind


abend jenn also auch nix zu tun und schlafen kannst auch nich arme dann hier mal für unerhaltung sorgen oder ne gute nacht geschichte bringen? XD


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

hatte ich bei alice...
5 tage kein inet
kein telefon nix
bis ich da angerufen hab und gesagt hab wenn ichs nicht innerhalb der nächsten 2 std hier hab dann wechsel ich... BAM halbe stunde später gings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

ne wir hatten ja schon mal probleme mit denen weil wir uns im dezember ein haus gekauft hatten. 
jetzt sind mein freund und ich von 2 og ins eg umgezogen weil wir dort halt nicht mehr in einer wg mit meiner mam und ihrem freund wohnen und wollten nur den anschluss umgelegt haben da hiess es die müssen an den verteilerkasten für die ganze strasse und dort sei das schloss kaputt das ist 2 wochen her und wir haben dort ich glaub 5 x angerufen.
jetzt ruf ich am montag an und erwarte das sie mir wenigstens die 50 € anschlussgebühr ersparen sonst können die mich sonstwo


----------



## Arlox93 (20. Juli 2008)

abend leuts noch jemand da?^^


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ne wir hatten ja schon mal probleme mit denen weil wir uns im dezember ein haus gekauft hatten.
> jetzt sind mein freund und ich von 2 og ins eg umgezogen weil wir dort halt nicht mehr in einer wg mit meiner mam und ihrem freund wohnen und wollten nur den anschluss umgelegt haben da hiess es die müssen an den verteilerkasten für die ganze strasse und dort sei das schloss kaputt das ist 2 wochen her und wir haben dort ich glaub 5 x angerufen.
> jetzt ruf ich am montag an und erwarte das sie mir wenigstens die 50 € anschlussgebühr ersparen sonst können die mich sonstwo


gibs ihnen so gehörts sichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und hier all these things i hate in einer unglaublichen qualität so gut kriegts nich mal mein fernsehr auf mtv hin XD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or70zV6wgmQ


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

eben noch im screenshotratespiel ein wneig aufgeräumt-.-


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

Naja ich verzupf mich dann mal schlaf gut jenny und der rest soll von alpträumen geplagt sein hrhrhr

gl hf gn8


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Naja ich verzupf mich dann mal schlaf gut jenny und der rest soll von alpträumen geplagt sein hrhrhr
> 
> gl hf gn8


ich kann doch eh nicht schlafen


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

ich kann nicht shclafenw enn du mir alpträume wünschst..
leute morgen bitte wiede rhierher kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
is immer total cool mit euch


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich kann doch eh nicht schlafen


ach kriegt sich schon denk an was schönes oder was langweiliges kann dir auch n gute nacht kuss geben wens hilft XD (bin nur noch da bis er fertig defragmentiert hat^^)


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

wie lässt ihr mich jetzt alle alleine?


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

hat was mit den scheiss kreuzschmerzen zu tun die muskulatur gleicht gerade nem brett.
und die tablette hat vor 2 stunden aufgehört zu wirken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

hm..
wer geht jetzt ^^
alleine kB mehr dann geh ich auch pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wie lässt ihr mich jetzt alle alleine?


würd dich doch nie allein lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hmm dann solltest dich aber wohl doch besser hinlegen wen de rückenschmerzen hast oder n bequemen stuhl suchen oder natürlich bestenfalls ne gute massage geben lassen


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

ach ihr seid sooo süüüß xD
ich hasse diese leute die so schreiben:
OoUH' sOuH' dAmMisH' sUeSz' xD


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> würd dich doch nie allein lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mein freund hat nachtschicht der einzigste der mir ne massage verpassen könnte wäre mein hund und der pennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

hm..
massagestuhl^^


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> ach ihr seid sooo süüüß xD
> ich hasse diese leute die so schreiben:
> OoUH' sOuH' dAmMisH' sUeSz' xD


ich auch, aber wie kommst du jetzt darauf?
@PTK hab keinen


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mein freund hat nachtschicht der einzigste der mir ne massage verpassen könnte wäre mein hund und der pennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


is natürlich ungünstig saarland is nich grad um die ecke kann ich dir auch nich weiterhelfen XD weck den hund auf du versorgst ihn doch jetz macht er sich auch mal nützlich^^ ne aber wirklich wen de rückenschmerzen hast is vorm pc sitzen vielleicht nich grad sinnvoll hmm


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> is natürlich ungünstig saarland is nich grad um die ecke kann ich dir auch nich weiterhelfen XD weck den hund auf du versorgst ihn doch jetz macht er sich auch mal nützlich^^ ne aber wirklich wen de rückenschmerzen hast is vorm pc sitzen vielleicht nich grad sinnvoll hmm


noch schlimmer ists wenn ich im bett lieg, deshalb kann ich ja nicht pennen obwohl ich eigentlich müde bin


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> noch schlimmer ists wenn ich im bett lieg, deshalb kann ich ja nicht pennen obwohl ich eigentlich müde bin


aso du arme... schmerz schlaff tabletten? irgendwas wo de entspannen kannst bzw. ne bequeme haltung hast? wo kommen den die rückenschmerzen eigentlich her


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> aso du arme... schmerz schlaff tabletten? irgendwas wo de entspannen kannst bzw. ne bequeme haltung hast? wo kommen den die rückenschmerzen eigentlich her


war deswegen schon ein paar mal beim doc der renkt mich immer nur ein und gibt mir die schmerztabletten und vieleicht mal ne spritze (wobei er sich nciht wirklich traut, weil ich nach dem motto gehe tust du mir weh tu ich dir weh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich auch, aber wie kommst du jetzt darauf?
> @PTK hab keinen


kA bei mir inner nähe is son dorf das is soooo gettho:d so hackez mazzaka XD mom link: 
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endID=122025543
affig...
affig....


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> war deswegen schon ein paar mal beim doc der renkt mich immer nur ein und gibt mir die schmerztabletten und vieleicht mal ne spritze (wobei er sich nciht wirklich traut, weil ich nach dem motto gehe tust du mir weh tu ich dir weh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aber eigentlich hilft er dir damit ja mehr oder minder und tut dir nich weh oder^^ naja wird schon such halt irgendwas zum entspannen was weis ich wens is lass dir halt n bad rein oder irgendwas was hilft hmm oder ablenken hmm  zocken gehet ja nich sagtest ja hier forum icq irgend sowas hmm


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

okay zum glück wohn ich hier richtig schön ruhig und abgelegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

yüar hackezer straßen thschir
ich schwenze schule um den gangstaslang draufzubekomm xD


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> aber eigentlich hilft er dir damit ja mehr oder minder und tut dir nich weh oder^^ naja wird schon such halt irgendwas zum entspannen was weis ich wens is lass dir halt n bad rein oder irgendwas was hilft hmm oder ablenken hmm  zocken gehet ja nich sagtest ja hier forum icq irgend sowas hmm


bad hilf für wens hoch kommt ne halbe stunde dann ist wieder rum.
sagen wirs mal so nachdem ich ihm mal auf bein drauf gekloppt hab bemüht er sich mir nicht weh zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

dinkelkissen helfen... XD


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bad hilf für wens hoch kommt ne halbe stunde dann ist wieder rum.
> sagen wirs mal so nachdem ich ihm mal auf bein drauf gekloppt hab bemüht er sich mir nicht weh zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nachvollziehbar^^ ja halbe stunde is halbe stunde sonst wie gesagt mit leuten forum icq msn schreiben oder weis nich spazierengehen um die uhrzeit mit rückenweh gegen rückenweh wohl nich optimal^^ kannst ja mit jemanden telen statt schreiben irgend sowas weis ja nich was de gern machst und dich ablenkt und du grade machen kannst^^


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne lass mal gut sein
ich hab hier sowas gar nicht
direkt hienter meinem haus ist wald ich wohne in nem dorf wo um 20 uhr die bordsteine hoch geklappt werden und das ist irgentwo auch so in ordnung!
wozu hat man schliesslich ein auto  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das hier lenkt schon ab aber helfen tut nicht viel und das das hilft hilft nur kurzfristig werd noch wahnsinnig


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 achja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habs geschaft as anzuschließen iwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

und meine rechtschreibung leidet irgentwie im moment auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

naja jenny tut mir leid aber werd dich wohl doch allein lassen und mich hinlegen wird schon irgendwie hmm naja gut
und wen ich dich des nächste mal anschreib will ich lesen das de heut noch n paar stunden geschlafen hast ham ma uns^^ kriegst schon
also gn8 versuch zu schlafen träum schön^^


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> naja jenny tut mir leid aber werd dich wohl doch allein lassen und mich hinlegen wird schon irgendwie hmm naja gut
> und wen ich dich des nächste mal anschreib will ich lesen das de heut noch n paar stunden geschlafen hast ham ma uns^^ kriegst schon
> also gn8 versuch zu schlafen träum schön^^


vielen dank na so ein bisschen bekomme ich ja immer geschlafen (4 stunden oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

^^ hah ich hab ferien, ausschlafen meine freunde xD


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

ich muss nur montag-freitags arbeiten


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juli 2008)

melde mich mit mehr als einer flasche wodka ab
4.5 flaschen für 4 personen = jea dude .)

gn8 jungs mädels und was sonst noch so rumschwirrt ...

nid zuveil pöses zuegs hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

na dann brummt morgen aber der schädel schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Juli 2008)

So, keine Lust mehr zu zocken. Noch jmd da?


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

ich hier


----------



## Bentok (20. Juli 2008)

JOa bin auch da ^^ und hab ka was ich machen soll, kb auf WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Juli 2008)

Aaaah, prima. Und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

vor langeweile und schlaflosigkeit (siehe oben) hier sitzen und schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Juli 2008)

Ohaaa, Schlaflosigkeit, da leide ich zum Glück nicht drunter.
Ich glaub ich geh auch mal pennen, muss um 5 Uhr raus... Bye!


----------



## Bentok (20. Juli 2008)

Schlaflosigkeit ftw! xD Tjaja mal schaun wie lang ich diesmal am PC bleibe, vielleicht kommt mir ja NOCH eine "kreative" Idee und naja was solls :>

Ich hab gestern zwar meine Lieblingsserie in Staffel DvD´s geschenkt bekommen, aber ich hab alleine heut schon 10 Dr.House folgen geschaut und nu brauch ich abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sonst was gibts neues hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

nix noch nichtmal das ich nicht pennen kann ist nix neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bentok (20. Juli 2008)

Das ja mal reizend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wie is so das Wetter bei euch im Saarland? Bei uns gabs nen halben Weltuntergang und es kam literweise Wasser runter. Hatte schon Panik vor lauter Regen wieder mit Wasser in Berührung zu kommen xDDD

Tja ansonsten hmm öhm ich brauch noch neue Musik, hab aber keine Ahnung welche Bands denn noch so gut sind.
Meine Richtung is >Rock, Punk und so ^^

lieblingsbands> Die Ärzte, Madsen, Breaking Benjamin, Billy Talent, Autipilot Off

Kann mir noch jemand Bands empfehlen ^^?


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

ich glaub um die uhrzeit nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bei uns hatte es so um 23 uhr runter gemacht
von den ärzten find ich im moment das lied las se reden super, weil irgentwie voll zutrifft


----------



## Jenny84 (20. Juli 2008)

hab gerade gesehen ist gar kein mod on
EY MODS HEISST DAS WIR KÖNNEN JETZT JEDEN SCHEISS HIER SCHREIBEN???
ODER NEUE THEMEN ERÖFFNEN DIE KEIN SCHWEIN INTERESSIEREN??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (20. Juli 2008)

Oh noez !


----------



## Xelyna (20. Juli 2008)

Boah wie hier voll nix mehr los is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (20. Juli 2008)

Hier ist dch immer was losss

*schwärm

Bin vermutlich der letzte 

also 
*lichtausmach*


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

NOOOOIN
GEH NICHT XD
ich bin (wieder) da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

mal wieder guten abend... (drecks kaff hier nix los...) wie gehts so ^^


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juli 2008)

night gut geht es los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hach gestern war so schöner abend .. so viel alk .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spielt mal pictionary oder wie man den mist schreib und trinkt bei jedem mal wenn ihr gezeichnet oder eratet habt nen 3dl shot mit mind. 20% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann noch 2 andere flaschen trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (weil spiel fertig war^^)soo geil sag ich nur
was los hier?


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

nix is los hier lässt in letzter zeit immer mehr nach ab und an mal wieder hochs wen irgendwelche leute nich schlafen können aber sonst ging irgendwie bergab als es hies das des mädel damals krank war und n paar tage nich kamm naja seitdem gar nix mehr^^


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

so hie rbin ich auch ma wieder
also unser thema heute?
telemedial tv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. Juli 2008)

man will nen Betakey


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

vll verkauf ich mienen ja für 200 xD


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juli 2008)

bin ma off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 morgen wieder arbeiten xD (schlaf nachholen und so :X)
cyA und so


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

heut wohl nicht soviel los, naja weiß wer was mitm account service los ? -.-


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

ich weis nichts hab von nichts ne ahnung und ich bin stolz drauf


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

*heult schon wieder*
es gibt nur 40 deutsche folgen*schluchzt*...von ranm 1/2
*weiterheult*


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

noch käse zum whine mein freun...?
spaß XD
wovon redest du?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

oops^^
von ranma 1/2


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

ähm schade oder gut? kenn mich da weniger aus wars ironie oder ernst^^


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

xD ich will wow spielen-.-
kann aber heute kein abo abschließen kann man das denn ab 00.00??


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

keine ahnung ich zock nimmer wieso kannste heut keins abschliesen


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

ich will auch nen betakey


----------



## Llevana (20. Juli 2008)

moment. wie verwirrend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

kanns nicht weil heute die seite kacke war da hab ichs 3 ma probiert und hat nie geklappt-.-


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

kann vorkommen^^


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

dreck xD


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

hier is ja nicht viel los...


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

ich bin da aber nimmer lang^^


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

och menno...
wisst ihr denn obs ab 00.00uhr geht? xd


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> och menno...
> wisst ihr denn obs ab 00.00uhr geht? xd


probieren geht über studieren und da ich weder des eine kann noch des andere hau ich mich aufs bett und schlaf einfach dahin^^ muss ja morgen wieder in die altenheim verwaltung... (letzten 2 wochen fachoberschul praktikum dann ferienn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## qwertzuerwr (20. Juli 2008)

Immernoch kein Betakey /panic


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

XD macht ma nicht sone welle mehr spaß machts dann bugfrei zu spielen, wenn die beta vorbei is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

BETAKEY...


----------



## -Agrippa- (20. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (20. Juli 2008)

warum wollt ihr alle betakeys?..ich hatte einen für bc...hab ihn verkauft ...(1. viel geld 2. schaut euch den post von PTK an )


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

genau so denke ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (21. Juli 2008)

so, ich verabschiede mich is ja eh nixmehr los nacht.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

ich auch


----------



## -Agrippa- (21. Juli 2008)

ufff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (21. Juli 2008)

0:34 spät genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gute nacht, hier ist sowieso tote Hose


----------



## Bentok (21. Juli 2008)

Beschissene WoW Main is down...und mein bruder geht mir aufn Sack das ich für ihn den Acc zahlen soll >.<
Hoffe die Seite geht bald on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sonst was treibter?

Btw, kennt jemand von euch ne Inet seite wo man ne massige Auswahl an besonderen/exotischen Tastaturen hat?

Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Mondryx (21. Juli 2008)

Nö, kenne ich nicht. Ich hätte nur gerne jemanden der mich nach 3 Jahren nun doch mal im Angeln skillt. Hab mich gerade in Stormwind ans Wasser gesetzt und bin jetzt bei 114. Das dauert soooo lange....


----------



## Alcasim (21. Juli 2008)

Ist noch einer Online der zufällig Matzes (Cilius) ICQ Nummer hat? >.< Hab mein ICQ Passwort vergessen und bräuchte seine Nummer dringend.. ^^


----------



## Dim (21. Juli 2008)

ne kenn ich net


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Juli 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Ist noch einer Online der zufällig Matzes (Cilius) ICQ Nummer hat? >.< Hab mein ICQ Passwort vergessen und bräuchte seine Nummer dringend.. ^^



Wie wäre es, wenn du dein Passwort anforderst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (21. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du dein Passwort anforderst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin nicht Zuhause und habe eine Privat eingerichtete E-Mail Adresse.. Also nix mit Hotmail >.<


----------



## Dim (21. Juli 2008)

Schon wär ne lösung^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Juli 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Bin nicht Zuhause und habe eine Privat eingerichtete E-Mail Adresse.. Also nix mit Hotmail >.<



Tjoar, dann musste wohl warten.^^


----------



## Alcasim (21. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Tjoar, dann musste wohl warten.^^



Son Mist.. Da könnte man einmal nen Spammer wie Chopi oder Lurock gebrauchen (die haben beide die Nummer,  bin mir 1000% sicher.. ^^ Spammer tauschen sich halt untereinander aus^^) und dann sind sie nicht da >.<


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

schon wieder eine schlaflose nacht -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> schon wieder eine schlaflose nacht -.-



In deinem Alter um die Uhrzeit am PC?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

^^
jo 2 schreiende geschwister was soll ich sonst tun^^


----------



## Dim (21. Juli 2008)

machen das sie aufhören


----------



## Mondryx (21. Juli 2008)

genau tesafilm hilft immer^^


----------



## Dim (21. Juli 2008)

Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das habe ich natürlich nicht gemeint, ich dachte an das fenster


----------



## Mondryx (21. Juli 2008)

party...angeln auf 170 xD ich nähere mich dem quest...*hust*


----------



## Bankchar (21. Juli 2008)

Noch jemand da ?


----------



## WestIce (21. Juli 2008)

nööööö

ich geh jetzt pennen ;P


----------



## Mondryx (21. Juli 2008)

Soo...AngelQuest fertig. Ich kann schlafen...hallejulia...


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Juli 2008)

huhu??? *vorsichtig anklopf*


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

*laut klopf*


----------



## D132 (21. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend. *Kasten Bier in die Mitte des Raumes schieb*


----------



## luXz (21. Juli 2008)

hoffentlich auch nachm Reinheitsgebot!


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juli 2008)

Ganze fünf Minuten zu früh, habt ihr noch einen letzten Wunsch?


----------



## D132 (21. Juli 2008)

Ich bitte um Gnade, du ach so erwuerdiger Moderator ich sitze in Moskau und hab ne etwas andere Uhrzeit!
Edith: und da kann mal sich doch mal mit der deutschen Uhrzeit verkalkulieren


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

Viel zu früh SÜNDE PEINIGT SIE!!!! oder lasst sie morgen früh die wurstsemmeln holen


----------



## luXz (21. Juli 2008)

ich hab ehrlich gesagt net auf die uhr geschaut, hab nur gemerkt das hier jemand gepostet hat, und gleich mal mein senf dazugegeben^^ 

bei meiner uhr steht jetzt 21:01^^


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

ich kann nicht mehr aufhoeren ranma 1/2 zu gucken^^


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Juli 2008)

guten abend


----------



## luXz (21. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich kann nicht mehr aufhoeren ranma 1/2 zu gucken^^


wat büdde is das?


----------



## D132 (21. Juli 2008)

Bei mir 23:13 (Moskau) - 2 Stunden = 21:13 (Deutschland) oder nicht?


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Juli 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> wat büdde is das?


mir sagts irgentwas weiss aber jetzt nicht was


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Bei mir 23:13 (Moskau) - 2 Stunden = 21:13 (Deutschland) oder nicht?


nicht ganz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

jenny is im haus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
is ne anime serie mein ich


----------



## D132 (21. Juli 2008)

Ranma 1/2 is ein anime wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ein Junge der sich in ein maedchen verwandelt...


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> jenny is im haus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


türlich sitze schon seit 19:30 uhr zu hause hab noch was gegessen meine viecher auch und jetzt ist mir langweilig


----------



## luXz (21. Juli 2008)

boah son quark kann ich net leiden^^


----------



## D132 (21. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> meine viecher auch und jetzt ist mir langweilig


Definiere Viecher ~ schleimig ~ schuppig ?


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> türlich sitze schon seit 19:30 uhr zu hause hab noch was gegessen meine viecher auch und jetzt ist mir langweilig


wilkommen im club mir gehts dazu noch hundsmieserabel naja scheise halt und icq sind heut auch alle redefaul die mich ablenken könnten XD


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Juli 2008)

ich schau mir sowas normalerweise auch nicht an es sei den es kommt sonst nix anderes

ach so WHITE unser buffymen hat sich bei mir entschuldigt jedoch will ich ihm das nicht wirklich abkaufen


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Definiere Viecher ~ schleimig ~ schuppig ?


2 hunde, ne katze ud 2 wüstenspringmäuse



White-Frost schrieb:


> wilkommen im club mir gehts dazu noch hundsmieserabel naja scheise halt und icq sind heut auch alle redefaul die mich ablenken könnten XD


warum was hast du den?


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

ein saugeiler anemie echt lohnenswert zu kucken:
http://www.veoh.com/videos/v1090599tbeFjX2H
und wiki:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ranma_1/2


----------



## D132 (21. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> 2 hunde, ne katze


Welche Hunde welche Katze ?


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Welche Hunde welche Katze ?


1 bordercolli, 1 golden retriever und die katze ist ein 7 sorten eckel (sprich keine ahnung) aber hübsch


----------



## luXz (21. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ein saugeiler anemie echt lohnenswert zu kucken:
> http://www.veoh.com/videos/v1090599tbeFjX2H
> und wiki:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ranma_1/2



boah ich hab mir nur kurz den anfang von dem anime angeschaut, und mir is jetzt schon fast schlecht


----------



## D132 (21. Juli 2008)

Sagt mal wie ist so das Wetter in Richtung NRW bei euch ?


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Juli 2008)

hier ist es bewölkt aber sonst okay ab mittwoch soll es entlich sommer werden


----------



## D132 (21. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hier ist es bewölkt aber sonst okay ab mittwoch soll es entlich sommer werden


Ausgezeichnet *C. Montgomery Burns like die Haende fallt*


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> warum was hast du den?


ach n bissel erbrechen magenkrämpfe standart mist halt...


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ach n bissel erbrechen magenkrämpfe standart mist halt...


das würd ich selbst gegen mein aua nicht tauschen wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (21. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ach n bissel erbrechen magenkrämpfe standart mist halt...


Vertamt ich hab mein Medizinbuch nicht dabei aber wenn du bis zum 24 durchhaelst kann dir geholfen werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Juli 2008)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3232245/Agathe...04_6_RTL_Berlin
ich finds so geil vor allem wie die im hintergrund sich das lachen verbeissen will und es nicht schafft!


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Vertamt ich hab mein Medizinbuch nicht dabei aber wenn du bis zum 24 durchhaelst kann dir geholfen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bis zum 24 ich muss bis morgen gesund sein einmal noch krank sein in der praktikums zeit dann darf ich wieder n ganzen block nachholen (ich würd mit gebrochenen beinen ohne krücke hingehen mir nimmt keiner was von meiner freizeit ! XD)


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2008)

Oo werd gesund junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sodele mal sigi fertig gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nun ma spammen


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Juli 2008)

wo seit ihr denn jetzt alle hin?


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

so im wechsel zwischen klo und pc^^


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wo seit ihr denn jetzt alle hin?



hier ^^

naja bin gleich wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mein tagesziel erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lod hat entlich ne neue sig ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Juli 2008)

sehr schön
lass das doch!
ach du schreck jetzt fang ich schon so an wie der natsu der mir gesagt hat nim die dinger nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (21. Juli 2008)

war essen


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> sehr schön
> lass das doch!
> ach du schreck jetzt fang ich schon so an wie der natsu der mir gesagt hat nim die dinger nicht
> 
> ...


hä ich komm nich mit?


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> war essen


um die uhrzeit?


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2008)

wann denn sonst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> um die uhrzeit?



Erm? Ich werd nachher um 2 auch was essen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wieso nicht?


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Juli 2008)

früher halt
ich könnt dann nimmer pennen wenn ich jetzt noch was essen würde
hm obwohl kann ich auch so nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

ich hab ein rezept von ramen gefunden und werde es in kurzerer zeit ausprobieren.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> früher halt
> ich könnt dann nimmer pennen wenn ich jetzt noch was essen würde
> hm obwohl kann ich auch so nicht
> 
> ...



Ahja stimmt. Meine Mutter hat das auch. Die kann dann auch nicht pennen.

Ich könnte mir um 3 Uhr Nachts ne Pizza hinter schmeissen und würde 10 Minuten später ratzen. xD


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2008)

naja i'm out of tha channel hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hf noch beim spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> früher halt
> ich könnt dann nimmer pennen wenn ich jetzt noch was essen würde
> hm obwohl kann ich auch so nicht
> 
> ...


immer noch diese schlaf probleme hmm is scheise kannst mich ja im icq besuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  will ja sonst niemand heut mit mir reden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## D132 (21. Juli 2008)

ja klar gab gerade rinderfilet mit zuckini und gurken und gleich kommt eis mit marmelade und tee


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> immer noch diese schlaf probleme hmm is scheise kannst mich ja im icq besuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Üble Unterstellung! Gief ICQ-Nummer und ich wiederlege es...oder auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Juli 2008)

so geh jetzt bei meinen freund vor die glotze
bye bis dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Üble Unterstellung! Gief ICQ-Nummer und ich wiederlege es...oder auch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die nummer gibts im profil^^



Jenny84 schrieb:


> so geh jetzt bei meinen freund vor die glotze
> bye bis dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jetz lässt se mich allein und kommt doch nich icq *heul*


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Juli 2008)

achso white das ist weil ich nicht weiss wie ich mich hinlegen soll weil der rücken bzw muskulatur immer pocht will mich aber mit den schmerzdingern die ich hab nicht weg dröhnen
bin noch da und höre myvideo siehe sig


----------



## D132 (21. Juli 2008)

ist irrgendwie nicht mehr viel los hier seit ferienbeginn oder ?


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> achso white das ist weil ich nicht weiss wie ich mich hinlegen soll weil der rücken bzw muskulatur immer pocht will mich aber mit den schmerzdingern die ich hab nicht weg dröhnen
> bin noch da und höre myvideo siehe sig


ach wegdröhnen is doch lustig^^
ja habs mir vohin angehört is hammer des teil^^
so und no risk no fun 233-786-419 wer mich adden will addet *in deckung geh von der spam welle* würd mich über n paar bestimmte sogar freuen *jenny anguck* (minas is ja weg oder^^ gibt nich mehr zum gucken XD)


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Juli 2008)

richtig so gute nacht muss morgen arbeiten

white geh jetzt wirklich ins bett bin ja eigentlich tot müde auch wenn ich nicht wirklich schlafen kann


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ist irrgendwie nicht mehr viel los hier seit ferienbeginn oder ?


ferien beginn des könnt der grund sein! naja bei mir dauerts noch 2 wochen bis ich hab^^


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> richtig so gute nacht muss morgen arbeiten
> 
> white geh jetzt wirklich ins bett bin ja eigentlich tot müde auch wenn ich nicht wirklich schlafen kann


besser so einfach ausruhen wen möglich es gibt ja schlieslich noch ein morgen XD gn8 schlaf gut


----------



## D132 (21. Juli 2008)

du arme socke ~.~


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2008)

schreiend durchrenn und dann ausm forum

GN8 all


----------



## D132 (21. Juli 2008)

wow ein Verrueckter *schreiend hinterherrenn*


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

*reihernd allein sitzen bleib* ach menno jetz sitz ich allein da


----------



## D132 (21. Juli 2008)

*schreiend wieder reingerannt komm*


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

ach jetz geht dann gleich bei uns des feuerwerk los (ne freundin extra rübergekommen weil wir so ne tolle aussicht haben hrrrr XD) naja vielleicht schreib ich danach nochmal je nach dem

auf jeden fall gn8


----------



## D132 (21. Juli 2008)

*schreiend white aus dem raum begleit*


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

Hach da is se auch schon wieder weg und ich wieder hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2008)

*licht ausmach*


----------



## Lurock (22. Juli 2008)

Nabönd,
meld ich mich auch mal wieder, 
diesmal aus dem Herrschaftsgebiet der CSU...


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

Abend meister *tabletten kasten abstell* na wie gehts


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (22. Juli 2008)

GUTEN ABEND ALLE MANN !!!

*in erschrockene Gesichter schau*
*nachdenk*
*pling*
*Tastatur vorhol und mit Zahnstocher die festgeklemmte Shifttaste locker*
*nochmal rausgeh*
*wieder reinkomm*

Nabend ihrs.


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

Achja der LTK oder wie er hies der neuzuwachs hier hat ja heut sein date^^ ob ers verbockt? XD


----------



## Lurock (22. Juli 2008)

Quatsch, der is sie bestimmt grad am knallen! 
Er isn Nachtschwärmer, er muss es einfach draufhaben!


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

Aber Meister er ist doch nur ein neuer ein unerfahrener Padawan meint ihr die Macht in ihm ist stark genug dafür


----------



## Lurock (22. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Aber Meister er ist doch nur ein neuer ein unerfahrener Padawan meint ihr die Macht in ihm ist stark genug dafür


Mmmh, kommt auf das Zielobjekt an...


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, kommt auf das Zielobjekt an...


Da hät er uns aber echt n bild von geben können


----------



## Lurock (22. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Da hät er uns aber echt n bild von geben können


Stimmt, da hast du Recht. Das kriegt er nachher noch vorgeworfen.


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hast du Recht. Das kriegt er nachher noch vorgeworfen.


Aber sauber müssen wir ihn schon aufbaun das er se anruft dann wollen wira uch was sehen (zum schluss haben wir mitn aufbaun scheise gebaut XD)


----------



## Vakeros (22. Juli 2008)

moin ladies hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Lurock (22. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Aber sauber müssen wir ihn schon aufbaun das er se anruft dann wollen wira uch was sehen


Möhöhööööpse!!!111drölf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> moin ladies hab ich was verpasst?


was verpasst war ja schon seit ewigkeiten nix mehr los die eine dame is mal weg und mit ihr die notgeilen spammer XD


----------



## Lurock (22. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Möhöhööööpse!!!111drölf
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


W00t tah hell?
Warum sieht man meine .gif nicht?


----------



## Vakeros (22. Juli 2008)

wirklich nichts passiert dabei war ich schon so lange nichmehr in diesem forum^^
naja solange lurock lurock bleibt^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juli 2008)

hi und cya^^

hatte irgendwie kein bock mitzuspammen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


musste schurki lvln und wieder bisle bilder basteln -.- grml
need wieder ferien xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

Ferien ist was für Kinder - echt Männer nehmen Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (22. Juli 2008)

dann freu ich mich doch ein kind zu sein
ich hab jetzt noch über 5 wochen ferien^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich will auch wieder Kind sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sich 2 Wochen Urlaub , ja fast zu erprügeln , zu nehmen ist aber auch was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

Ich hab noch 2 wochen altenheim praktikum bis ich mal in die ferien komm^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

Bah hör auf mit altenheim ....

Ich muss am Wochenende 15 Sozialstunden ableisten -_- und das obwohl ich ne ca 50std woche habe ...


----------



## Vakeros (22. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Bah hör auf mit altenheim ....
> 
> Ich muss am Wochenende 15 Sozialstunden ableisten -_- und das obwohl ich ne ca 50std woche habe ...



wie kommen die sozialstunden zusammen?mist gebaut?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

öhm nee indirekt. Ich hab dazu mal nen fred erstellt , der aber gelöscht wurde weil er Kiddies untersagt war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat mit dem BMG zu tun ^^


----------



## Illuminatos (22. Juli 2008)

Nabend liebe Leute
hey Lurock, dich gibts doppelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: dein Avatar *petz*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (22. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> öhm nee indirekt. Ich hab dazu mal nen fred erstellt , der aber gelöscht wurde weil er Kiddies untersagt war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Naya "wenigstens" nur Sozialstunden... Ooder musstest du auch Geld bezahlen?


----------



## kargash (22. Juli 2008)

Bald ist Wacken Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



W:A:C:K:E:N

Hail to Manowar


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Oha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Leider nein... Ich hätte lieber geld bezahlt , anstatt zu Arbeiten. Das habe ich nämlich , Zeit ist bei mir eher mangelware


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Leider nein... Ich hätte lieber geld bezahlt , anstatt zu Arbeiten. Das habe ich nämlich , Zeit ist bei mir eher mangelware


hast immerhin in einem bereich mehr wie ich ich hät weder geld noch die zeit für (elendes fachoberschul praktikum drecks arbeit machen und nich mal dafür bezahlt werden)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

In meiner ausbildung mache ich auch nur drecksarbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich werde bezahlt , und zwar mit satten 1,24€ Pro stunde ( Überstunden hinzugerechnet ) ^^


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> In meiner ausbildung mache ich auch nur drecksarbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hey bei mir sagt die schule den praktikums stellen sogar ausführlich ihr dürft die leute nicht bezahlen^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

okay , das ist dreist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

Naja dann mal hinlegen nur hoffen das magendarm grippe nachlässt darf einfach nich krank werden nein nein nein wasn scheis.... gn8 all


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

joar , ich werde mich dann auch mal hinhauen. nite nite


----------



## Littleheroe (23. Juli 2008)

hallo! noch wer wach?


----------



## Humfred (23. Juli 2008)

Ja klar!


----------



## Kappi (23. Juli 2008)

leider ja.. irgendwie wills bett nicht rufen


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

same as here


----------



## mofsens (23. Juli 2008)

jojo, muss ne kleine nachtschicht einlegen weil morgen pruefung is -.-


----------



## Kappi (23. Juli 2008)

was wird denn geprüft? *neugier*^^


----------



## mofsens (23. Juli 2008)

forstbotanik/pathologie un baumphysiologie....alles in einem ×KREISCH×


----------



## Kappi (23. Juli 2008)

also DA kann ich die Prüfungsangst verstehn^^


----------



## mofsens (23. Juli 2008)

hehe danke fuer dein mitgefuehl ^^ ich werd mich dann mal wieder durch meine buecher schlagen, gn8 lass(t) euch(dich)  nich von den bettwanzen beissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

schönen guten abend


----------



## Tabuno (23. Juli 2008)

nabend


----------



## HGVermillion (23. Juli 2008)

bin auch noch wach, sollte aber morgen früh raus, aber mic hält das wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

wo isn jetz der meister PTK der gestern sein date hatte bin neugierig XD


----------



## Lurock (23. Juli 2008)

Nab0rnd


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

jetzt issa tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oo wo ist der dicke family guy ! waaaa

naja lvl 67 erreicht und ich geh gleich off^^


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2008)

Abend


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jetzt issa tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mehr wie reinkommen und sagen du gehst off tust aber auch nimmer oder XD


----------



## Lurock (23. Juli 2008)

Endlich mal ein paar mehr Leute hier...


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

bin ich dir den nich genug lurock schätzchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Juli 2008)

Sry, Schnuggelchen, aber wir können ja Freunde bleiben!


----------



## chopi (23. Juli 2008)

Ich sitz jetzt bestimmt schon ne 3/4 stunde an dem hintergrund von ner sig und komm nicht weiter...


----------



## Illuminatos (23. Juli 2008)

Nabend, hier hab was unterhaltsames! Schauts euch an so lange er noch offen ist!
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry742595


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Once more I’ll say goodbye to you
Things happen but we don’t really know why
If it's supposed to be like this
Why do most of us ignore the chance to miss?
Oh yeah...

...All these things I hate revolve around me
yeah
Just back off before I snap


----------



## Illuminatos (23. Juli 2008)

Welcher Refrain welches Interpreten ist das denn?


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or70zV6wgmQ

all these things i hate - bullet for my valentine


----------



## Illuminatos (23. Juli 2008)

hah, dachte ich mir. Irgendwie kommt der dir bekannt vor... Schönes Lied. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or70zV6wgmQ
> 
> all these things i hate - bullet for my valentine


Nu-Metal ist kein Metal! Nieder mit den Baggy-Pants-Trägern!


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Des video / lied hat einfach alles angefangen beim text über melodie bis zur geilen tusse^^


----------



## Illuminatos (23. Juli 2008)

Wo sind eigentlich die anderen pingus hin? Vor 2 Wochen konnte man gar nicht schnell genug aktualisieren um zu lesen!


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

hmm die anderen pingus waren ja noch nie so unglaublich aktiv bei den nachtschwärmern wie im mittwochs vormittags threat vergleichsweise weis nich wo die sind einer hat glaub ich urlaub oder so der rest keine ahnung


----------



## Illuminatos (23. Juli 2008)

hmm, naja. Hier wirds bestimmt auch nochmal voller werden. Morgen erst mal ins Kino  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://moviemates.de/Components/c/videos/1/1114


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

na dann viel spass bei^^


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Maaan postet doch mal wie war euer tag so


----------



## Illuminatos (23. Juli 2008)

Nun, ich bin aufgestanden hab mich mit Kaffee an den PC gesetzt und jetzt schick ichs dir gerade!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (23. Juli 2008)

Ne mal ernst, hab vor 2 Wochen Schule beendet und mich gestern bei der Marine für eine 8 bzw. 12 jährige Verpflichtung beworben. heute ganz entspannt gechillt^^

Edit.: Will dann auch mal in die Federn.
Immer schön am Tisch essen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Vorsichtig auf gerade geschlossenen Thread verweis*

Nachti


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

naja ich geh pennen is ja wohl nix mehr gn8 all


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

*gähn* , also wie ich heute bemerkt habe , reichen 2 1/2 stunden schlaf nicht aus , um am Arbeitplatz vollstens einsetzbar zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*yaaaawn* ich muss schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nite nite @ all


----------



## Tabuno (23. Juli 2008)

nacht an alle


----------



## QcK (23. Juli 2008)

So liebe Buffler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin pennen... morgen um 6 uhr Frühschicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis morgen abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euer Board-Psychopath QcK


----------



## WestIce (24. Juli 2008)

muhuhuhuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Humfred (24. Juli 2008)

Miiiiauuu


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juli 2008)

so dann eröffne ich mal und verschwinde sogleich ins bett


----------



## Lurock (24. Juli 2008)

Namd Pussys!


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd Pussys!


jo lurock du gangzta


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (24. Juli 2008)

battlefield Heroes ftw!


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juli 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> battlefield Heroes ftw!


rofl du musst ja total bessesen davon sein^^


----------



## Nebola (24. Juli 2008)

Nabend Leuts


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd Pussys!



Hey biatsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo lurock du gangzta


=O FU! Selber Gangsta!


----------



## Taikunsun (24. Juli 2008)

NObbs


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

Abend!!
ich wusst gar nich das battelfield heros jetz schon raus is


----------



## PTK (24. Juli 2008)

ich bin auch wieder da xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juli 2008)

> Abend!!
> ich wusst gar nich das battelfield heros jetz schon raus is



anscheinend kannte es schon jeder vor mir hier -_-

Aber soweit ich gesehn habe ist es noch nicht raus , auf der HP kann mans zumindest noch nicht spielen


----------



## Lurock (24. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Abend!!
> ich wusst gar nich das battelfield heros jetz schon raus is


Es ist doch noch gar nicht released... oO


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> ich bin auch wieder da xD


oh meister frauenschwarm is da und wie liefs


----------



## Lurock (24. Juli 2008)

Heeey PTK, wie wars? Geif pix von ihr!!


----------



## Tabuno (24. Juli 2008)

uhh mal heut wieder ne prepaid karte gekauft, spielt wer zufällig auf eredar ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juli 2008)

jo hab nen 10er mage da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2008)

letzte folge avatar angeschaut geniales ende


----------



## PTK (24. Juli 2008)

hah, morgen treff ich mich mit meiner neuen perle meine freunde xD


----------



## Tabuno (24. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> jo hab nen 10er mage da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schade, dann kannst du tdm wohl net tanken^^


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> hah, morgen treff ich mich mit meiner neuen perle meine freunde xD


wurds verschoben oder wieder?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juli 2008)

> schade, dann kannst du tdm wohl net tanken^^



mh , ein versuch wäre es ja wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (24. Juli 2008)

wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das is sooo lol gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich komm an: die kommt an...
ich wollt gerade ansetzn da sagt sie mir: Ich liebe dich sooo genial xD


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ähm tja manchen wird des leben aber wirklich einfach gemacht


----------



## PTK (24. Juli 2008)

hatte es schwer genug
naja und was macht ihr so? ich esse gerade nen kilo coockie crisp auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das wars? Nicht mehr? Keine Pumpum?


----------



## Tabuno (24. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ähm tja manchen wird des leben aber wirklich einfach gemacht


omg wo is dein pingu?^^


----------



## PTK (24. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das wars? Nicht mehr? Keine Pumpum?


naklar, aber nicht jugendfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> naklar, aber nicht jugendfrei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wir wollen bilder sehen wir haben dich schlieslich ermutigt *hust*


----------



## PTK (24. Juli 2008)

hm.. bilder vll bald in meinen blogs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ihr seid super xD


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> hm.. bilder vll bald in meinen blogs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


super? göttlich!


----------



## PTK (24. Juli 2008)

PUTZIG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

also die nächsten tage wollen wir schöne bilde sehen

was ich mach mich langweilen wie immer^^


----------



## PTK (24. Juli 2008)

krass, warse nichtma n pinguin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2008)

WIEVIELE SEITEN SIND EIGENTLICH LIMIT?(sry 4 caps)


----------



## Lurock (24. Juli 2008)

Nicht in einem Blog, schick sie per PM oder so...
Aber schick sie wirklich! Wir wollen unsern Lohn!
Übrigens, haben meine Sprüche gezogen?


----------



## Tabuno (24. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> krass, warse nichtma n pinguin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hey das hab ich ihn auch schon gefragt^^


----------



## PTK (24. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nicht in einem Blog, schick sie per PM oder so...
> Aber schick sie wirklich! Wir wollen unsern Lohn!
> Übrigens, haben meine Sprüche gezogen?


Ein Kuss sagt mehr als tausend Wörter


*Edit*: /vote4Pinguin


----------



## Lurock (24. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> Ein Kuss sagt mehr als tausend Wörter


Eine Frau auch!
Aber okay, ist dein Zielobjekt...


----------



## PTK (24. Juli 2008)

Och lurock nicht eingeschnappt sein:d ich hab dich doch auch lieb


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> Ein Kuss sagt mehr als tausend Wörter
> 
> 
> *Edit*: /vote4Pinguin



der Pingu war Plöd !


----------



## Tabuno (24. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> der Pingu war Plöd !


der war imba


----------



## PTK (24. Juli 2008)

nein, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> Och lurock nicht eingeschnappt sein:d ich hab dich doch auch lieb


Zeigs mir!


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Zeigs mir!


zeigs ihm gibs ihm jaaaaa
hab keinen grund mehr den pinguin beizubehalten is doch relativ hmm^^


----------



## PTK (24. Juli 2008)

lurock du bist mein schatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ich weiß nicht ob du schweine mit sombreros liebst xD


----------



## Lurock (24. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> lurock du bist mein schatz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schweine mit Sombreros? Oh jaaaa! Fast soviel wie Erdmännchen mit Sonnenbrille!


----------



## PTK (24. Juli 2008)

Oo ich bin ja n schwien mit sonnenbrille und sombrero


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> Oo ich bin ja n schwien mit sonnenbrille und sombrero


ich weis jetz nich wirklich ob ich immer noch n bild von ner dame sehen will die auf sowas steht XD schick endlich pm mit bild XD


----------



## PTK (24. Juli 2008)

ha im mom keins xD


----------



## Lurock (24. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> Oo ich bin ja n schwien mit sonnenbrille und sombrero


Woher soll ich wissen, dass ich dir glauben kann?


----------



## PTK (24. Juli 2008)

mybuffed profil mein freund


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> mybuffed profil mein freund


oh gott das arme mädchen


----------



## PTK (24. Juli 2008)

des war karneval man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> des war karneval man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das sagen sie alle in warheit dan abschlussball aufzug normalerweise noch krasser jaja


----------



## PTK (24. Juli 2008)

nein:d ich hab nochn paar jährchen schule vor mir


----------



## Lurock (24. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> mybuffed profil mein freund


Du kannst doch von mir nicht erwarten, dass ich mich von hieraus bis zu deinem Profil bewege!


----------



## PTK (24. Juli 2008)

haste doch shon xD


----------



## Klunker (24. Juli 2008)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin seid 38 Stunden wach und ahbe gerade Final Fantasy Christal Cronicel Ring of Fates durchgezockt...das ende ist ja wirklich total vedrrückt oO

Morgen wir Zelda durchgezockt..mit 3 Herzen  mal schauen ob ocarina ;wind oder princess^^ 

kenntwer das final fantasy spiel?


----------



## PTK (24. Juli 2008)

nöööööööööööööp
300


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

ne crystal chronicals hab ich nie gespielt


----------



## PTK (24. Juli 2008)

bin ma bisl zocken bis später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> bin ma bisl zocken bis später
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HF, bis später!


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

Long ago
Just like the hearse you die to get in again
We are so far from you.....

....What's the worst that I could say?
Things are better if I say
So long and goodnight
So long and goodnight 

*träller*


----------



## Klunker (24. Juli 2008)

gabs in den letzten Tage irgentwas interessantes im Nachtschwärmer Thread, war ja lange net mehr da^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

Ach ne hat sehr stark nachgelassen spammt keiner mehr so richtig irgendwie kaume ienr da die letzte zeit


----------



## Alcasim (24. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ach ne hat sehr stark nachgelassen spammt keiner mehr so richtig irgendwie kaume ienr da die letzte zeit



Jo, die meisten geniessen eben ihr Real-Life >.<


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Jo, die meisten geniessen eben ihr Real-Life >.<


wärend der woche um 23 uhr? ich weis ja nich aber was mir eindeutig aufgefallen is alanium oder wie se hies des mädel halt^^ es hies die sei krank und zack wurden gleich mal 6 seiten weniger am tag gespammt was den nachtschwärmern fehlt ist eine weibliche besetzung auf die die notgeilen leute wieder anspringen können^^


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

naja da wie immer nix los is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  geh ich mal penne gute nacht alle miteinander


----------



## Alcasim (24. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wärend der woche um 23 uhr?



Ehm.. Party? Freundin? Allgemein Freunde? Oder einfach nur mal SCHLAFEN gehen? Oh man >.<


----------



## Klunker (24. Juli 2008)

Schlaf gut =)

Schlafen sit immer gut^^
Freunde auch =)
Freundin auch =)

in 42 min kommt der zweite tag in folge wach....juhu^^


----------



## Artenus (24. Juli 2008)

gratz geh schlafen^^


----------



## Klunker (24. Juli 2008)

gleich^^ in 2 min hat en kumple geburtstag da muss man doch noch gratulieren..und dann fall ich ins bett...Gute Nacht ihr =)


----------



## dmix (25. Juli 2008)

blubb


----------



## Lurock (25. Juli 2008)

Namd allerseits...


----------



## Mondryx (25. Juli 2008)

nabend!


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juli 2008)

abend


----------



## Black Muffin (25. Juli 2008)

heya


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juli 2008)

und wie gehts euch den so


----------



## Lurock (25. Juli 2008)

Scheiße! Ich will zurück nach Deutschland, mein armer kleiner PC steht ganz allein zu Hause und ich gammel hier im Herrschaftsgebiet der CSU rum!


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juli 2008)

Das freut mich mir gehts auch gut danke der nachfrage XD
und was läuft so


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juli 2008)

Der PC leuft aber das is bei mir ja normal^^


----------



## Floyder (25. Juli 2008)

Jemand da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe Langeweile.. gibts irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juli 2008)

Floyder schrieb:


> Jemand da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


geh raus renn 3 mal um eure haus schrei deinen namen laut durch die stadt geh rein dreh diem usik bis zum anschlag rauf mit einem rammstein lied und stell die boxen auf den balkon


----------



## Floyder (25. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> geh raus renn 3 mal um eure haus schrei deinen namen laut durch die stadt geh rein dreh diem usik bis zum anschlag rauf mit einem rammstein lied und stell die boxen auf den balkon



Danke, aber ich hab keinen Balkon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juli 2008)

Floyder schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich hab keinen Balkon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


garten oder parkplatz geht auch


----------



## Floyder (25. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> garten oder parkplatz geht auch



*neue ausrede such* Ahh! Ich hör garkein Rammstein. Ich bin krasser gangster HipHopper und höre nur fette gangstermukke wo jeder jedem sagt, dass er seine mudder genudelt hat!


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juli 2008)

Floyder schrieb:


> *neue ausrede such* Ahh! Ich hör garkein Rammstein. Ich bin krasser gangster HipHopper und höre nur fette gangstermukke wo jeder jedem sagt, dass er seine mudder genudelt hat!


dann zieh dir mein block rein kommt auch gut


----------



## Floyder (25. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> dann zieh dir mein block rein kommt auch gut



Ich hab ne Papier-Allergie.


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juli 2008)

dann nimm den arschfick song


----------



## Floyder (25. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> dann nimm den arschfick song



Oh man, was für einen Schwachsinn wir labern... ich geh lieber pennen, gute nacht!


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juli 2008)

schlaf gut


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juli 2008)

Hmm hab auch langeweile aber dein Vorschlag is mir etwas zu peinlic White-Frost.

Wobei des mit dem rausgehn keine schlechte Idee is...

Naja ich werd wohl das machen oder halt lesen. Auf jeden fall: PC aus^^

Gute Nacht an alle =)


----------



## Mondryx (25. Juli 2008)

Wuha...Ist euch auch so warm wie mir? In meinem Zimmer steht die Luft trotz offenem Fenster -.-


----------



## White-Frost (26. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Wuha...Ist euch auch so warm wie mir? In meinem Zimmer steht die Luft trotz offenem Fenster -.-


jo is bei uns auch ziemlich schlimmm find ich zumindest


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juli 2008)

MOIN IHR ATZEN!


----------



## Mondryx (26. Juli 2008)

MOIN! So...ich geh mal in die Küche, soll seit dem Nachmittag den Geschirrspüler ausräumen xD


----------



## White-Frost (26. Juli 2008)

na dann mach mal du packst es ich glaub an dich


----------



## Minastirit (26. Juli 2008)

glauben ist macht ? oder so Xd

sers und cya ich geh mal pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieder ein sinnloser raid ohne drops .. aber bald is mein schurke ja 70 und ich kann wieder meinen need knopf suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klobaum (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo ihr süßen, ist hier der Erotikchat?


----------



## klobaum (26. Juli 2008)

Ding Ding Ding 200. Post!!!


----------



## White-Frost (26. Juli 2008)

der erotik chat? in den letzten tagen nich wirklich sonst eigentlich auch weniger mal phasen weise kommt n wenig hin aber eigentlich auch nich... kannst ja mit anfangen


----------



## Zez (26. Juli 2008)

Abend


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Juli 2008)

abend mädels ^.^


----------



## Crackmack (26. Juli 2008)

21 uhr spamspamspamspamspamspam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2008)

hallo leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schreibt was ich hätte grade fast gedoppelpost!


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juli 2008)

Was geht? Hab heute Sigons Full geschenkt bekommen muhaha


----------



## Mondryx (26. Juli 2008)

Was ist das?^^ aber andere fräge: hast du deine sigi selbst gemacht und kannst mir die brushes schicken? find die nice^^


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juli 2008)

Meine?^^


----------



## Mondryx (26. Juli 2008)

japp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab wieder mitm designen angefangen und bin jetzt erstmal auf der suche nach schicken fonts brushes etc...halt alles was ich so brach


----------



## Taikunsun (26. Juli 2008)

whats up^^


----------



## White-Frost (26. Juli 2008)

guten abend


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> japp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Grobe ist von einem Kollegen, ein Teil aus dem Internet ausgeschnitten, Farben von mir x)


----------



## Giillian (26. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend Mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NOch 2 Wochen, dann sind meine Ferien vorbei :/


----------



## White-Frost (26. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> Guten Abend Mädels
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nächste woche noch dann fangen meine mal an XD


----------



## Giillian (26. Juli 2008)

voll fies ^^ 
man müsste von einem Bundesland ins andere in den ferien ziehen :]


----------



## White-Frost (26. Juli 2008)

ich weis nich ob es sich lohnt solche umkosten naja


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juli 2008)

Hab ab morgen noch 5 Wochen Ferien.


----------



## PlutoII (27. Juli 2008)

White-Frost:

In welchem Bundesland lebst du ich dachte immer BW hätte als letzes Ferien ...


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

Ne bayern is nochmal ne woche später dran^^


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

Naja da im icq keiner mehr is und keiner mehr zu kommen scheint hier nix los is werd ich mich hinlegen (oder noch ne freundin anrufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) naja gute nacht^^


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

So, dann platz' ich nach 3 Wochen auch mal wieder rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k3ks (27. Juli 2008)

ich bin neu im thread  kann mich wer über aktuelle Ereignisse aufklären bzw um was es grade geht?


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2008)

altah ala is wieder da!!!!


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

Ein Neuling! Packt ihn! XD
Wenn ich mir so die letzte Seite anguck - Thema Ferienbeginne? =O Wie langweilig... *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2008)

das is nur der neid!


----------



## k3ks (27. Juli 2008)

In Bayern fangen die Ferien erst übernächste Woche an, am 1. August


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

Welcher Neid? Hä? Hö?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2008)

weil du schon länger ferien hast, was heißt dass sie auch früher zu ende sind als bei denen deren ferien grad erst angefangen haben!


----------



## PlutoII (27. Juli 2008)

Da wir eh kein Gescheites Thema zurzeit haben:
Kann mir wer nen Tipp geben wie ich den lästigen nachgeschmack von Zigaretten am besten wegbeckomm?


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

Nicht rauchen? Bier? Kaugummi?^^


----------



## PlutoII (27. Juli 2008)

Beides nicht zur Hand.

Nicht rauchen wär ne idee, aber wenn ich schonmal eine angboten bekomme...


Edit: Naja ich geh pennen. Morgen wirds eh weg sein. 
Gute Nacht an alle!


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

Ich verzieh mich auch mal ins Lummerland. Muss mich auf den zweiten Abend Black Temple vorbereiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Freu mich voll...endlich bin ich da wo ich hinwollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

Ach, ich glaub' ich geh' auch mal schlafen... Nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

also jetzt bin ich auch mal wieder am start

*reinkomm bierhinstell und auf couch setzt und Slayer anmach das Lurock angelockt wird*


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

Kukuck!


----------



## Emptybook (27. Juli 2008)

1+1=?

Schönen guten Abend!


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also jetzt bin ich auch mal wieder am start
> 
> *reinkomm bierhinstell und auf couch setzt und Slayer anmach das Lurock angelockt wird*


ich sag jetz mal nichts zu deinem wiederkehren in zusammenhang mit alaniums wiederkehren *hust* *bier nehm und dazusetz*


----------



## chopi (27. Juli 2008)

Schreib ich halt auch wieder was rein..
Tach,hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich sag jetz mal nichts zu deinem wiederkehren in zusammenhang mit alaniums wiederkehren *hust* *bier nehm und dazusetz*


Ich will gar nicht wissen, was du grade denkst... x_X


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht wissen, was du grade denkst... x_X


Lauter notgeile spammer hier im forum oder was anderes^^ Ne ehrlich seitdem de wegbist war ich hier recht allein *heul* emptybock und lurock ab und an aber auch nur selten kaum biste da melden se sich wie die geier^^


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

*tröst* Aber jetzt bin ich ja wieder da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *tröst* Aber jetzt bin ich ja wieder da.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja danke hab dich auch schon so toll vermisst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

Ich brauchte halt auch mal Urlaub von euch. xD


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich brauchte halt auch mal Urlaub von euch. xD


Danke hab dich auch gern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   wo warste den


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

also leute wie wars  WE?


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

Bei meinem Vadda!


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also leute wie wars  WE?


besch....eiden musste auf hund aufpssen und sommerfest getränke verkaufen....



Alanium schrieb:


> Bei meinem Vadda!


hoff du hast dich gut erholt


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

sin alle schon wieder weg?


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

ne bin schon noch voll und ganz da gelangweilt wie immer^^ icq is mal wieder keine sau (ich glaub die gehen mir ausn weg die haben keinen bock mehr auf mich alle hassen mich *heeeeuuuullll* nur der ein und der selbe psycho hält mich aus^^ rückt mal eure icqs raus XD)


----------



## Emptybook (27. Juli 2008)

Schmeist mal wer was sinnvolles zum diskutieren rein!;D


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

Ich bin noch da, ich guck nur grad Little Britian.^^


----------



## chopi (27. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mir nen "mexicoburger" inner mikrowelle gemacht
/discuss


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

warum habt ihr mir nich schon lang eure icq gegeben damit ich euch in echtzeit zuspammen kann /discuss XD


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

seh schon will keiner *heul* naja jetz eine woche noch dann hab ich endlich ferien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> seh schon will keiner *heul* naja jetz eine woche noch dann hab ich endlich ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hier meine icq nr. aufm mybuffed profil
http://my.buffed.de/user/230345/


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hier meine icq nr. aufm mybuffed profil
> http://my.buffed.de/user/230345/


jetz soll ich extra noch auf dein profil klicken des is vielleicht umständlich


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

ich habe einen neuen schnaps gefunden der heißt "ficken"

http://www.partyschnaps.com/

ich hoffe die mods haben nix dagegen aber wenn dann hoffe ich sie löschens einfach


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> jetz soll ich extra noch auf dein profil klicken des is vielleicht umständlich


^^ fauler sack


----------



## Qonix (27. Juli 2008)

Yeah, ich liebe "Der Goofy Film"!!!

Die Musik ist einfach zu geil.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Yeah, ich liebe "Der Goofy Film"!!!
> 
> Die Musik ist einfach zu geil.


ähm ja... gut zu wissen mal anschaun^^


----------



## Qonix (27. Juli 2008)

Der erinnert mich immer an die Kindheit. Wie man in den Sommerferien sich am Morgen vor den Fernseher gekrochen hat, den Video reingeschoben hat und sich einfach gefreut hat. Ach, das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Der erinnert mich immer an die Kindheit. Wie man in den Sommerferien sich am Morgen vor den Fernseher gekrochen hat, den Video reingeschoben hat und sich einfach gefreut hat. Ach, das waren noch Zeiten.


hmm so n feeling krieg ich immer zu weinachten wo man jahre zurückdenkt gottseidank bei mir noch nich alzu viele jahre^^


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

Juten Abend meine Freunde des seriösen spammens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Juli 2008)

geiles Ava


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

Nabend Klunker.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

tach klunker


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

klunker was isn das fürn ava, nicht das ich was gegen das arschgewackel hab aber who the fuck is this???


----------



## Qonix (27. Juli 2008)

Das ist aus 3 Engel für Charly.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

k.a^^

aber hat  ne ähnlichkeit mit einer die ich kenne Oo
ne habs durch zufall irgentwo gefunden..ka wer das sit find ich aber süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

Naja an sich nich so mein typ aber es hat die richtige absicht XD


----------



## Qonix (27. Juli 2008)

Ach kommt Leute, erkennt ihr nicht mal Cameron Diaz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach kommt Leute, erkennt ihr nicht mal Cameron Diaz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dohc schon aber das bild is so klein


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

Gar nüx los? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Juli 2008)

Poppän??


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Poppän??


tut mir leid aber bin nich schwul sry


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

Och nö. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

boa im anime fan threat zerreißen se mich grade in der luft


----------



## Qonix (27. Juli 2008)

Ich geb dir recht.


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

ich mach doch garnichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  cool hab nen virus bei dem mein explorer en dauerflimmern aht wenn ich scrolle..aber auch nur bei buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich mach doch garnichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


buhh du nutzt inet explorer hol dir mozilla


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich geb dir recht.


wobei?


----------



## Qonix (27. Juli 2008)

Wegem runterladen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

It's me, bitches!

hey


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

den Fuchs habe ich schon lange^^ mag den nur ent so wirklich  buffed sieht dann nicht so rund aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wegem runterladen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh danke, ich dachte schon ich steh wieder mal allein im wald mit meiner meinung.


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

Oh mein Gott, es ist ein Muffin!


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> den Fuchs habe ich schon lange^^ mag den nur ent so wirklich  buffed sieht dann nicht so rund aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sieht das auf inet exploerer anders aus???? WTF?


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, es ist ein Muffin!


oh mein gott lauft um euer leben.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> oh mein gott lauft um euer leben.


*schreiend im kreis renn*


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> *schreiend im kreis renn*


*hinterher renn*


----------



## Qonix (27. Juli 2008)

*Bein stell*


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> *Bein stell*


*hinfall* auaaaaaa gratler *heul* mutwillige körper verletzung dafür bring ich dich vor gericht


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

*freu* habe gerade meine Grafikkarte geupdated. von version 74.56 bla  auf version 175.35  juhu meine alte geforce 6200 machts now...omg das interface sieht total anders aus...argh *schreiend im kreis renn*


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> *Bein stell*


*hinfall und sich im liegen um die eigene achse dreh*


----------



## chopi (27. Juli 2008)

Ich schreibs hier auch nochma rein,vllt hatte jemand schonmal sowas und kann mir helfen
Ich hör alle paar Minuten so ein surren,brummen,whatever,jedenfalls macht mein laptop ihm eigentlich fremde Geäusche.Diese dauern ein paar sekunden,danach friert mein pc bzw. das bild für ein paar sekunden ein(ich kann noch alles machen,muss es aber blind machen,da ich wie gesagt,nichts sehe-.-)
Das nervt gewaltig...
Kann mir da wer helfen?


----------



## Qonix (27. Juli 2008)

*doof guck und davon lauf*


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich schreibs hier auch nochma rein,vllt hatte jemand schonmal sowas und kann mir helfen
> Ich hör alle paar Minuten so ein surren,brummen,whatever,jedenfalls macht mein laptop ihm eigentlich fremde Geäusche.Diese dauern ein paar sekunden,danach friert mein pc bzw. das bild für ein paar sekunden ein(ich kann noch alles machen,muss es aber blind machen,da ich wie gesagt,nichts sehe-.-)
> Das nervt gewaltig...
> Kann mir da wer helfen?


grafikkarte ganz klar!

die haste vll übertaktet oder sie ist sonstwie hin (war bei mir auch)

edit: ich meinte zu stark übertaktet


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich schreibs hier auch nochma rein,vllt hatte jemand schonmal sowas und kann mir helfen
> Ich hör alle paar Minuten so ein surren,brummen,whatever,jedenfalls macht mein laptop ihm eigentlich fremde Geäusche.Diese dauern ein paar sekunden,danach friert mein pc bzw. das bild für ein paar sekunden ein(ich kann noch alles machen,muss es aber blind machen,da ich wie gesagt,nichts sehe-.-)
> Das nervt gewaltig...
> Kann mir da wer helfen?


also ich kenn da so ein gebräuchliches haus mittel hau mal n bissel aufn pc drauf vielelicht gehts wieder xD


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

mach mal den Lüfter frei von Staub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vllt ist der ja zu heiß..hatte das problem auch letztens  ist jetzt aber weider weg


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> also ich kenn da so ein gebräuchliches haus mittel hau mal n bissel aufn pc drauf vielelicht gehts wieder xD


hau nie aufn lapy drauf das ist tötlich lass das bloß, ich konnte meine festplatte ausbaun lassen wenn ich die geschüttelt hab sind die trümmer drin rumgeflogen. niemals nen lapy schlagen sowas vertragen die nicht.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hau nie aufn lapy drauf das ist tötlich lass das bloß, ich konnte meine festplatte ausbaun lassen wenn ich die geschüttelt hab sind die trümmer drin rumgeflogen. niemals nen lapy schlagen sowas vertragen die nicht.


war ja nich so ganz ernst gemeint eigentlich meinst du wirklich er glaubt mir des XD


----------



## chopi (27. Juli 2008)

Also jetzt Grafikkarte oder lüfter? o.O


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> war ja nich so ganz ernst gemeint eigentlich meinst du wirklich er glaubt mir des XD


ich kenne leute die würden ohne zu zögern draufschlagen, von daher warne ich vorher


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Also jetzt Grafikkarte oder lüfter? o.O


oder beides


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

musst wohl ausprobieren hmm glaub lüfter mal schnell sauber machen hat sich schneller


----------



## Lurock (27. Juli 2008)

Namd


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> musst wohl ausprobieren hmm glaub lüfter mal schnell sauber machen hat sich schneller


jo würd ich auch sagen und mal schaun ob die grafikkarte übertaktet ist und falls dann auf normal umschalten.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd


Lurock namnd!


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd


der meister is on hmm abend


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

na lol wurde eben von karkarot gebannt -.-

wird man heutzutags schon von den eigenen landsleuten verraten?-,-


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

Klar doch!


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

-.-


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

Immer ohne zu zögern


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Klar doch!


wie zu ddr zeiten. (das war ein böser politischer witz wer ihn nicht erkannt hat soll sich über die bespitzelungen in der DDR schlau machen oder in der schule im geschichtsunterricht aufpassen.)

edit: witz is iwie das falsche wort eher n böser spruch obwohls das auch nicht trifft es ist auf jeden fall böse


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

Muffin hat ein schweres Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

DDR > all 

/ironie off


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Muffin hat ein schweres Leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und wir tragen weiter dazu bei XD


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

nabendsch lurock


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

-.-


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und wir tragen weiter dazu bei XD


Auja, ich mach mit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Auja, ich mach mit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


juhu 

ich geh ins bett und mach BM (Black Muffin) erst morgen das leben zur hölle *teuflisches lachen*


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> juhu
> 
> ich geh ins bett und mach BM (Black Muffin) erst morgen das leben zur hölle *teuflisches lachen*



Muha, bis ICH aus diesem Forum verschwinde, vergehen Lichtjahre. Muahahaha...


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Muha, bis ICH aus diesem Forum verschwinde, vergehen Lichtjahre. Muahahaha...


das glaubst du^^


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> das glaubst du^^



Ja, gut bemerkt, mein Padawan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Ja, gut bemerkt, mein Padawan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


es ist nur eine frage der zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der padawan wirds dir geben hrhrhr


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

hab aba mehr style und ausserdem roter glühstecken


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

Umso besser, dann können wir dir das Leben ja noch ganz lange zur Hölle machen!


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

nächtle LoD


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Umso besser, dann können wir dir das Leben ja noch ganz lange zur Hölle machen!



Oo qay?


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

seid ihr alle weg?  vor allem im manga thread sit flaute


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

bin noch da wohl nur nich mehr lang^^


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> seid ihr alle weg?  vor allem im manga thread sit flaute


bin da


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

Gutizzle Tizzle mizzle Frizzle dizzle sizzle Spizzle ich fizzle dizzle Sprizzle so gizzle dizzle hizzle ich sizzle mizzle mizzle übizzle lizzle und nizzle ich bizzle kizzle Hoppizzle 


nicht alle gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Gutizzle Tizzle mizzle Frizzle dizzle sizzle Spizzle ich fizzle dizzle Sprizzle so gizzle dizzle hizzle ich sizzle mizzle mizzle übizzle lizzle und nizzle ich bizzle kizzle Hoppizzle
> 
> 
> nicht alle gehen
> ...


jo sag ich auch naja bin dann off tastatur is so laut da weck ich noch die im nebenzimmer XD gn8


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2008)

ich > ihr





so das musste mal gesagt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

gehe ja nicht -.-


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

ok gute nacht frosti.

Trolli eine schöne Gleichung aber wie kann Ich>ihr ergeben

ihr>ihr müsste über ihr>ich stehen sonst würde ja die kurve nach oben gehen und zugelich das niveau senken...wobei ok ich rede müll. Hallo mein Herrscher
darf ich Ihrer Miliz joinen um den Bösen gegner pwe pwe zu geben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2008)

öööhm nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

-,- nain


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

och menno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> och menno
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



käse? -.-


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

ne ber ein keks wäre nett =)

hab mir heute Spongebob Schokokekse gekauft..die sind voll lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ein schöner Backcamenbert wäre jetzt auch lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ne ber ein keks wäre nett =)
> 
> hab mir heute Spongebob Schokokekse gekauft..die sind voll lecker
> 
> ...


-.-


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2008)

ey ich hab hunger. hört auf von keksen zu labern


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

Keksäääääää! xD


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2008)

was hab ich dir denn getan???


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Keksäääääää! xD


-.-


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

Oreos Oreos sind die besten Kekse..juhu morgen geht'S zur Fegro groß einkauf xD Kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Oreos Oreos sind die besten Kekse..juhu morgen geht'S zur Fegro groß einkauf xD Kekse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


-.-


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

kannste auch was anderes tippen? ^.^


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> kannste auch was anderes tippen? ^.^


-.- meine gute laune ist definitiv flöten... -.-


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> kannste auch was anderes tippen? ^.^


-.- meine gute laune ist definitiv flöten... -.-


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

guckmal doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was'n los? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

alle hassen mich -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2008)

zu recht!


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

Möp persönliche Diferenzen bitte per pn klären....Oo ein Zam hat mir ins Ohrg eflüstert.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> zu recht!


der shon wieda? warum denn?


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2008)

intuition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> intuition
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



definitiv eine zerstreute frau


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

bin mal schlafen guts nächtle wünsch ich euch =)


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

-.-


----------



## Yuukami (28. Juli 2008)

blubb und gute nacht


----------



## Taikunsun (28. Juli 2008)

so nabend und mir is langweilig ^^


----------



## Qonix (28. Juli 2008)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Yuukami (28. Juli 2008)

jetzt aber nacht xD und ersma noch schööööööön kacken gehen


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2008)

1100 Seiten...

Nett...


----------



## chopi (28. Juli 2008)

Jo,hatt was,ne?
Und ich bin seit der circa20 dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2008)

Bin meist zu müde... und danke für die Unterrichtsliste... weiß ich wenigstens worauf ich achten muss... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (28. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> 1100 Seiten...
> 
> Nett...



wohoo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich geh dann auch mal ins Bett... gn8


----------



## Lurock (28. Juli 2008)

Niemand mehr da?


----------



## Deathful (28. Juli 2008)

doch doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (28. Juli 2008)

Ich bin immer da


----------



## Lurock (28. Juli 2008)

Prima und was macht ihr so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathful (28. Juli 2008)

schau was so neus  gib nebenbei bischen av in wow xD


----------



## x3n0n (28. Juli 2008)

Eine Installation durchlaufen lassen und auf deine Frage antworten


----------



## Lurock (28. Juli 2008)

Deathful schrieb:


> schau was so neus  gib nebenbei bischen av in wow xD


Ich muss unbedingt wieder mit WoW anfangen damit ich bei WotLK-Release min. noch 1 70er mehr hab...



x3n0n schrieb:


> Eine Installation durchlaufen lassen und auf deine Frage antworten


Ohaa, was installierst du denn Tolles?^^


----------



## Deathful (28. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich muss unbedingt wieder mit WoW anfangen damit ich bei WotLK-Release min. noch 1 70er mehr hab...


was spielst du denn zurzeit? udn naja  anfangen bis lv 70 geht ja auch schnell xD


----------



## Lurock (28. Juli 2008)

Deathful schrieb:


> was spielst du denn zurzeit? udn naja  anfangen bis lv 70 geht ja auch schnell xD


Ich spiel zur Zeit AoC...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab WoW seit ~Februar nicht mehr gezockt...


----------



## Deathful (28. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich spiel zur Zeit AoC...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hast aber noch kein 70er? und wie ist AoC?


----------



## Lurock (28. Juli 2008)

Deathful schrieb:


> hast aber noch kein 70er? und wie ist AoC?


Doch, hab ich, einen Krieger. AoC ist geil! Der Kauf hat sich gelohnt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathful (28. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Doch, hab ich, einen Krieger. AoC ist geil! Der Kauf hat sich gelohnt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja aber wie ich so gehört hab springen vile wieder von AoC ab wegen WOLK


----------



## Lurock (28. Juli 2008)

Deathful schrieb:


> ja aber wie ich so gehört hab springen vile wieder von AoC ab wegen WOLK


Joa, aber das dauert ja noch und außerdem hab ich auch noch die CE von WAR vorbestellt, das heißt ich wart auch noch auf den Open-Beta start davon... Werd wohl bald viel zu zocken haben, kann mich gar net entscheiden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fantersam (28. Juli 2008)

Yeah 2:50 Rockz !!


----------



## Deathful (28. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Joa, aber das dauert ja noch und außerdem hab ich auch noch die CE von WAR vorbestellt, das heißt ich wart auch noch auf den Open-Beta start davon... Werd wohl bald viel zu zocken haben, kann mich gar net entscheiden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nun das solltest du aber hab es selber mal versucht paar auf einmal zu spielen da vergeht einen der spaß dann ich als vater muss eh bei einen game bleiben sonst komme ich ja garnicht zum spielenxD


----------



## Lurock (28. Juli 2008)

Deathful schrieb:


> Nun das solltest du aber hab es selber mal versucht paar auf einmal zu spielen da vergeht einen der spaß dann ich als vater muss eh bei einen game bleiben sonst komme ich ja garnicht zum spielenxD


Ohjee... Kinder... unnütze Arbeit... igitt! ;P
Nya, ich werd mich schon irgendwie irgendwann für irgendwas entscheiden... denk ich mal... *g*
Jetzt entscheid ich mich dafür ne Runde zu pennen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gute Nacht euch Allen!


----------



## Deathful (28. Juli 2008)

ja schlaf dann gut  bye


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Noch was los hier?


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Anscheinend nicht... dann geh' ich auch mal ins Bett...


----------



## Kusiii (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also ich bin noch da


----------



## Fantersam (28. Juli 2008)

Ich auch :-)


----------



## Deathful (28. Juli 2008)

lebe auch noch


----------



## Mondryx (28. Juli 2008)

Achja, bin um kurz nach 0 Uhr vor Müdigkeit weggeratzt, jetzt bin ich schon wach oO


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry754462 bitte lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

Nabend^^ Geht'S dir gut?


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Jo, wieso auch nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (28. Juli 2008)

abend alle miteinander


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

It's me, bitches!

Naaaa, bin noch da... muahahaha^^


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

Meine Geschcihte lesen..schön dich mal wieder zu sehen Ala und WElcoem back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry754462 bitte lesen


----------



## White-Frost (28. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Meine Geschcihte lesen..schön dich mal wieder zu sehen Ala und WElcoem back
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bin zu faul


----------



## Taikunsun (28. Juli 2008)

servus und was geht so


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie ein bisschen... zäh, Klunker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (28. Juli 2008)

Pizza bestellt! Hoffentlich kommt die bald 

MJAMM MJAMM MJAMM


----------



## White-Frost (28. Juli 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> servus und was geht so


Nich viel beschissen bis aufs äuserste und bei dir


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

Eureka gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Irgendwie ein bisschen... zäh, Klunker.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Juhu Kritik..ich weiß habe die richtige version verloren...gelöscht..menno war mal 50 word seiten groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (28. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Eureka gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deine Sig macht krank^^


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Ouha. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab' auch schon was geschrieben, aber nix was ins RPG Forum passen könnte.^^


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Juhu Kritik..ich weiß habe die richtige version verloren...gelöscht..menno war mal 50 word seiten groß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Holla die Waldfee!

Mein grösstes ist rund 580 Seiten gross, musste was sponsern. Hätte auch en Buchvertrag vom lehrer aus bekommen können^^
joa so kann man sich im süssgebäck täuschen wa?^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

50seiten du spinnst junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hiho


----------



## luXz (28. Juli 2008)

PIZZA IS DA!!!

SALAMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!^^


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 50seiten du spinnst junge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


-.-


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee!
> 
> Mein grösstes ist rund 580 Seiten gross, musste was sponsern. Hätte auch en Buchvertrag vom lehrer aus bekommen können^^
> joa so kann man sich im süssgebäck täuschen wa?^^



580 seiten davon 579 seiten gleich xD


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 580 seiten davon 579 seiten gleich xD


eben genau DAS meine ich verdammt nochmal -.-
genau solche kommentare kannst de deinem gebratenen steak erzählen 
SOW eine scheisse macht mich einfach grantig und schon wieder ein abend versaut -.-


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Nabend, Minas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab' zwei Kurzgeschichten und ein Gedicht geschrieben, sonst halt immer mal was angefangen, aber is' nie wirklich was geworden.^^ Vielleicht iwann mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (28. Juli 2008)

Ich schreib nur liebes gedichte als anmach hilfe XD


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

50 Seiten fand ich für ne kurze GEschichte gut..außerdem will ich nicht als Autor einsteigen aber meine Deutschlehrin meinte zu meienr selbstgestellt Aufgabe m ( eine Zeitung) Sehr Gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich kann mir wirklich vorstellen dich in dem Beruf zu sehen.

Wenn Fürth nur nicht so weit weg wäre -.-


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> eben genau DAS meine ich verdammt nochmal -.-
> genau solche kommentare kannst de deinem gebratenen steak erzählen
> SOW eine scheisse macht mich einfach grantig und schon wieder ein abend versaut -.-



immer gerne doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> immer gerne doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gewöhnungssache wa? -.-


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nabend, Minas.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hiho XD


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Gar nüx mehr los hier?^^


----------



## Taikunsun (28. Juli 2008)

also ich langweile mich und such addons für mein neues interface raus


----------



## White-Frost (28. Juli 2008)

Bin noch n bissel da aber wohl auch nimmer lang^^


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

ich warte daruaf das jemand was postet^^


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Poste doch selber was! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (28. Juli 2008)

mhhh hab schon 3 addons die ich gebrauchen kann soso^^


----------



## White-Frost (28. Juli 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> mhhh hab schon 3 addons die ich gebrauchen kann soso^^


gz


----------



## Taikunsun (28. Juli 2008)

thx ^^


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

A) Mians muss eHre sameln, daher schreibt er nicht  ich ess nen apfel und C)  mir ist so lannngweilig -.-


----------



## White-Frost (28. Juli 2008)

ich werd dann mal gehen heut mal früher pennens chon alle will keinen wecken^^ gn8


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

Alle weg`?

Ihr könnt mir ja mal IRC erklären^^


----------



## Luntsu (28. Juli 2008)

Wie wärs, wenn wir ein paar nervende gifs, wie die in Klunkers Sig posten?


----------



## Lurock (28. Juli 2008)

AoC roooockt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Ich find' das aus Klunkers Sig irgendwie... lustig. XD


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

Luntsu schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn wir ein paar nervende gifs, wie die in Klunkers Sig posten?


 -.-



Lurock schrieb:


> AoC roooockt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nabend Lurock



Alanium schrieb:


> Ich find' das aus Klunkers Sig irgendwie... lustig. XD



Danke =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Wie die den Mund so aufgerissen hat. xD


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

mal ne frage wie schnel bewegt die sich bei euch?  im inet explorer ist das tiemlich langsam aber bei firefox wird einem ja schwindelig^^


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Hab' Explorer, da ist nur der Avatar schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luntsu (28. Juli 2008)

Tut, mir ja Leid. Ist wahrscheinlich meine Schuld, ich habe vorhin zu lange darauf geschaut...

Achja: Poppön.


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

Vania ist gerade on gekommen..falls es jemanden interessiert^^


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Jo, ich weiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

du hast doch msn...


----------



## Mondryx (28. Juli 2008)

ich auch...und viele andere menschen auch xd


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

wollte dich gerade ankündigen^^


----------



## Mondryx (28. Juli 2008)

war schon die ganze zeit als offline anzeigen on^^...als ich deinen post gelesen habe bin ich mal on gekommen xD


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

*g* tja meine Posts können wunder bewirken^^


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Nein Klunker, icq. XD


----------



## Mondryx (28. Juli 2008)

ICQ ist *piep*....

Bin mich mal eben duschen...so unglaublich warm..


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

hab ich schonmal erwähnt..das ic icq hasse?  besitze des aber auch^^


----------



## Mondryx (28. Juli 2008)

So...wieder da, nur eben abgekühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sind wa uns ja einer Meinung Klunki^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

naja bin mal off cya junges und mädels und sonst was'


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

Jap^^


----------



## Black Muffin (28. Juli 2008)

ey hat eig jmd wieder mal B1ubb gesehen?


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Nacht, Minas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> ey hat eig jmd wieder mal B1ubb gesehen?



immer im wow forum xD
hier isser nid aktiv


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

lalala forum lag lalala


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

Minas du musst morgen wieder ran. geh schlafen^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

nö ich mach deine sig nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find die tussy macht sexy moves 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint und die hier willst ja nid xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (28. Juli 2008)

mhhhh so neues interfaceis fertig folgende addons verwendet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bigwigs clrascrafter cartographer dagassist fishingace freerefills fubar(dps durabilityfu friendsfu gildfu mailfu moneyfu topscorefu) lern2count omen ora2 parrot quartz recount spellbinde trinketmenu und xperl

hab ich was vergessen oder?^^


----------



## Deathful (28. Juli 2008)

abend na was geht hier denn so ab?


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2008)

Guts Nächtle schwärmer^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Juli 2008)

Bin wie immer AoC am zocken, muss heute noch auf 30 kommen, dann hab ich fast 10 Level gepackt... *Schweiß abwisch*

Edit:
Gn8 Klunker

Edit2:
Und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Deathful (28. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bin wie immer AoC am zocken, muss heute noch auf 30 kommen, dann hab ich fast 10 Level gepackt... *Schweiß abwisch*



Erstmal Gz gute leistung naja heute bin ich nur im forum unterwegs^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Juli 2008)

Deathful schrieb:


> Erstmal Gz gute leistung naja heute bin ich nur im forum unterwegs^^


Danke, danke. Joa, AoC ist mir auch grad mal wieder abgeschmiert, nu paar min auf repair warten... =/


----------



## Deathful (28. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Danke, danke. Joa, AoC ist mir auch grad mal wieder abgeschmiert, nu paar min auf repair warten... =/


 zu schlechter com oder was geht da bei dir ab bzw was stellst du mit denn daten an?^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Juli 2008)

Deathful schrieb:


> zu schlechter com oder was geht da bei dir ab bzw was stellst du mit denn daten an?^^


Kein Plan, passiert immer mal wieder... Aber das Spiel ist trotzdem genial!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathful (28. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kein Plan, passiert immer mal wieder... Aber das Spiel ist trotzdem genial!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja da kann ich auch nicht helfen xD


----------



## keough (29. Juli 2008)

Hiho,
ich suche nen Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habs mal vor nen paar Monaten gesehen und bin gerade am verzweifeln >.>

hier mal eben nen paar infos:
- Zwischendurch spielt die Band bei einem schwarzem Hintergrund. Wenn sie die Musikinstrumente bewegen hinterlassen sie "Striche" in unterschiedlichen Farben
- Eine Frau in dem Video hat sich wohl von dem Sänger getrennt(?). In dem Video sieht sie in anderen Menschen ihren Ex. Als sie später mit einer Freundin in einer Bar sizt sieht sie ihren Ex in einem Typen mit nem Laptop und haut diesen vom Tisch und verschwindet. Später versucht sie den Sänger anzurufen, welcher allerdings wegdrückt.

vllt könnt ihr mir schnell helfen? wollte keinen thread dafür aufmachen^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Juli 2008)

keough schrieb:


> Hiho,
> ich suche nen Lied
> 
> 
> ...



Die Musikrichtung und ein Stück vom Text wären auch gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein kleiner Verweis auf eine diverse Gruppe... Der Carcharoth-Fanclub *hust*


----------



## Deathful (29. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


huhu


----------



## keough (29. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die Musikrichtung und ein Stück vom Text wären auch gut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist Pop gewesen. Text weiß ich leider keinen mehr sonst würde ich bei Google schauen:/


----------



## Deathful (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleiner Verweis auf eine diverse Gruppe... Der Carcharoth-Fanclub *hust*


*hust**hust**hust**erstickt*xD


----------



## chopi (29. Juli 2008)

So,hab mal Eve angespielt,es ist nicht so,wie ich es mir vorgestellt hab,aber im algemeinen nett,werde es noch den trial zocken und dann...mal sehn


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleiner Verweis auf eine diverse Gruppe... Der Carcharoth-Fanclub *hust*



da bin ich doch dabei !


----------



## Deathful (29. Juli 2008)

was ist los heute sowenig los hier keine neuen themen?^^


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

So, keine Lust mehr... 3/4 vom Level gepackt, jetzt ist Ende, für die nächsten 5 Stunden... Und dann auf zu Level 40! xD
Noch jmd da? Falls ja, was macht der jmd?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

der jemand ist grade am überlegen ob er ein paar ****** im WoW Forum Flamen soll , oder es lieber lassen soll.

Manchmal kennt die Intoleranz/Dummheit der menschen keine Grenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (29. Juli 2008)

*mal wieder reinschau*


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

Ohh mein Gott!! Es ist ein ZeZ!


----------



## Zez (29. Juli 2008)

Und er spielt wc3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


afk


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

hey da hab ich auch bock drauf!

Sag mir wann du on bist und deinen Nick. Sofort!


----------



## Zez (29. Juli 2008)

NFO.zez



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


whisper mich mal an^^


----------



## Deathful (29. Juli 2008)

noch wer wach?


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

Noch, aber ich geh jetzt auch mal off... Guck mir Superhero Movie an und danach geh ich schlafen, gute Nacht liebe Leute! ;P


----------



## Deathful (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Noch, aber ich geh jetzt auch mal off... Guck mir Superhero Movie an und danach geh ich schlafen, gute Nacht liebe Leute! ;P


guten nacht und  have fun


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Juli 2008)

Wieso eigentlich von 21 Uhr an? Das ist doch noch früher Abend Mensch...  Nacht beginnt bei mir ab 1 uhr erst ^^


----------



## Zez (29. Juli 2008)

*post*


----------



## BabyMilk (29. Juli 2008)

Zu wam, zum Pennen -.-


----------



## Zez (29. Juli 2008)

@blood - ich bin mal off^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

kk gn8 ^^


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

/eröffne


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. Juli 2008)

hallo xD guckt grad wer elton vs. simon ?^^


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

Nö Dr. House  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Klunker immer wenn ich deine Sigi seh (die mitt der Tussi die mim Arsch wackelt) will ich immer ganz laut "Spank it" schrein


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. Juli 2008)

hmm auch gut aber hab das gefühl von dr. house laufen zurzeit bei rtl wiederholungen kann das sein ?


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> hmm auch gut aber hab das gefühl von dr. house laufen zurzeit bei rtl wiederholungen kann das sein ?


jo


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

Nab0rnd


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nab0rnd


Nab0rnd Lurock


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nab0rnd


hallo


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

Wart ihr auch alle brav heute?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. Juli 2008)

immer doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

whoooo über 2k posts

*Sektchen aufmach*


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> whoooo über 2k posts
> 
> *Sektchen aufmach*


gratzi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

Türlich^^


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> immer doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tzzz... Looser!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tzzz... Looser!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wart ihr auch alle brav heute?


nope


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du warst brav... Zomfg! Vergesst ihr alles was ich euch beigebracht hab?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du warst brav... Zomfg! Vergesst ihr alles was ich euch beigebracht hab?


mir haste nix beigebracht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

jo without skill^^


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> mir haste nix beigebracht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh, d4mn, seh ich auch grad, ein Neuer! Aaahhuuuu! Ehrenwerter Mitschwärmer, habt ihr ihn schon eingeweiht?


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh, d4mn, seh ich auch grad, ein Neuer! Aaahhuuuu! Ehrenwerter Mitschwärmer, habt ihr ihn schon eingeweiht?


nein die ehre gebührt dir *teuflisches lachen*


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh, d4mn, seh ich auch grad, ein Neuer! Aaahhuuuu! Ehrenwerter Mitschwärmer, habt ihr ihn schon eingeweiht?


ich hab nix von einweihen mitbekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

bin ich eigentlich als schwärmer anerkannt?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> jo


*SPANK IT*


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> bin ich eigentlich als schwärmer anerkannt?^^


bist lange genug hier ich denke doch


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nein die ehre gebührt dir *teuflisches lachen*


Mwahaha, danke mein treuer Untergebener!

1. Frage:
Eine kleine Pfadfinderin klingelt an der Tür, was machst du?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mwahaha, danke mein treuer Untergebener!
> 
> 1. Frage:
> Eine kleine Pfadfinderin klingelt an der Tür, was machst du?


öhm...nicht aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> bin ich eigentlich als schwärmer anerkannt?^^






LordofDemons schrieb:


> bist lange genug hier ich denke doch




Chef?^^


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> öhm...nicht aufmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Boah... Bist du unhöflich! (Richtige Antwort)



Klunker schrieb:


> Chef?^^


Jaja, du bist schon rekrutiert...


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

ich mach mal die Buffed Gruppe die Nachtschwärmer auf ihr kriegt PW per PM


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock ist sofort dabei war klar^^


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

Danke fürs einladen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Danke fürs einladen^^


wir müssen uns nur noch überlegen wenn wir noch alles eintretten lasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

Danke zuviel der Ehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Danke zuviel der Ehre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaja is gut immer wieder gern überleg lieber^^


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

wieso hab ich noch nix jetz bin ich aber bitterst enttäuscht


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

wer ist dafür das white in die gruppe kommt^^

schön das alle dafür sind!


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. Juli 2008)

nabend^^


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wasn los schnugie warum so ein gesicht


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

Ich bin allein, einsam, gelangweilt  und chatte mit einer Freundin aus Moskau die ich echt vermisse ...


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ich bin allein, einsam und gelangweilt ...


jetzt bist du nicht mehr einsam


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ich bin allein, einsam und gelangweilt ...


du hast das geschlecht vergessen der wohl entscheidenste teil XD


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

und was gibts bei euch so ...?


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> und was gibts bei euch so ...?


verrat alkohol drogen und sex... bei dir?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> und was gibts bei euch so ...?


mukke und nachtschwärmer


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> verrat alkohol drogen und sex... bei dir?^^


angeber! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> und was gibts bei euch so ...?


hm nix


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> angeber!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nich wen man die hintergründe kennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

ach leute ich brauche aufheiterung ...


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ach leute ich brauche aufheiterung ...


wovon den red mit uns wir sind alle mitfühlende menschen die selbst alles dreckige gemacht ähm ich meine jeden dreck durchgemacht haben


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> nich wen man die hintergründe kennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


auch wieder wahr



D132 schrieb:


> ach leute ich brauche aufheiterung ...


wasn los? kann man dir helfen?


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

wie gesagt ich bin vor 1 woche aus dem urlaub zurück und vermisse ein mädchen verdammt doll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> wie gesagt ich bin vor 1 woche aus dem urlaub zurück und vermisse ein mädchen verdammt doll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und du hast weder handynr. noch adresse oder?


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> wie gesagt ich bin vor 1 woche aus dem urlaub zurück und vermisse ein mädchen verdammt doll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ohh probleme mit einem mädchen da bin ich imo der absolut falsche ich zieh mich zurück


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ohh probleme mit einem mädchen da bin ich imo der absolut falsche ich zieh mich zurück


argh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

doch doch icq etz... vorhanden trotz alledem diese ständige leere
Edith: seit 1 woche sitze ich nun schon in der gegend herum und bekomme nichts auf die reihe oder ich versuchs erst nicht einmal


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> doch doch icq etz... vorhanden trotz aledem diese ständige leere


dann hast du mehr als ich damals hatte also erfreue dich am leben


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> doch doch icq etz... vorhanden trotz aledem diese ständige leere
> Edith: seit 1 woche sitze ich nun schon in der gegend herum und bekomme nichts auf die reihe oder ich versuchs erst nicht einmal


kann ich verstehen und nachvollziehen wie weit wohnt se den weg^^ und glaub mir könnt schlimmer sein..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Edith: seit 1 woche sitze ich nun schon in der gegend herum und bekomme nichts auf die reihe oder ich versuchs erst nicht einmal


dann müsste dir eher jemand mal in den arsch tretten anstatt dich zu bemitleiden.

ich hasse leute die in selbstmitleid versinken (obwohl ihc selber ein meister darin bin -.-)


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> kann ich verstehen und nachvollziehen wie weit wohnt se den weg^^ und glaub mir könnt schlimmer sein.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


glaub ihm er weis das es schlimmer sein kann


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

wo bleibt eig Lurock der wär jetzt genau der richtige


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ich bin allein, einsam, gelangweilt  und chatte mit einer Freundin aus Moskau die ich echt vermisse ...


wollte mich schon immer mal selbezitieren *juhu...*
Ja das ist schon so mit frauen... ich habe nicht mal mehr freude daran meine freunde beim paintball physisch und psyhichs fertig zu machen ...


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> wollte mich schon immer mal selbezitieren *juhu...*
> Ja das ist schon so mit frauen... ich habe nicht mal mehr freude daran meine freunde beim paintball physisch und psyhichs fertig zu machen ...


Moskau is schon extrem ja hmm kann ich nich beurteilen weil ich nich weis was genau zwischen euch läuft und wie stark naja bin momentan echt der falsche in sachen mädels auf ferne bin ja einer der immer aufbaut aber des is n thema da muss ich mich erst selbst wieder aufbaun XD......
kennt wer schöne witze


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

da lief schon etwas ... ja erzählt mir ein paar witze


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

Das einzige was dagegen hilft ist eine Ordentliche Portion eines Russischen Politikers ^^
am besten mit was leggerem zu essen und schon ist wieder ein tag rum ^^

Ich spreche aus erfahrung xD

In den Ferien haben wir so eine ganze woche rumgebracht ;P

jaja langeweile führt zu schlimmen dingen


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> da lief schon etwas ... ja erzählt mir ein paar witze


ja tja fernbeziehung hmm man kann sich nich aussuchen wo liebe hinfällt (ganz im gegensatz zu anderen sachen die mit liebe zu tun haben aaaarrrrghhhh thema wechsel)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esAJuVTuuF8&eurl=


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Das einzige was dagegen hilft ist eine Ordentliche Portion eines Russischen Politikers ^^


Ja aber mit wem den ich bin ja ganz allein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edith: hmmm ich sollte bis zum ende der ferien besser wieder aus diesem kummerloch kriechen ...


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

einfach die nachbarn zusammentrommeln ;D
Leute aus der Umgebung kA... wirst ja jmd haben mit dem du mal einen heben kannst ^^

okey... wenn man arbeiten muss ist das ne doofe idee ^^

Also : nur für schüler und Studenten gedacht ^^


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ja aber mit wem den ich bin ja ganz allein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm wie wärs mit cs oder t6?


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> einfach die nachbarn zusammentrommeln ;D
> Leute aus der Umgebung kA... wirst ja jmd haben mit dem du mal einen heben kannst ^^


D132<---------wohnt in einem industriegebiet nix nachbarn ... jop mein leben ist wirklich ***
das Problem ist seit ich wieder daheim binn hab ich keine lust auf irrgend ein spiel...


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> D132<---------wohnt in einem industriegebiet nix nachbarn ... jop mein leben ist wirklich ***
> das Problem ist seit ich wieder daheim binn hab ich keine lust auf irrgend ein spiel...


wieso spiel betreib das doch mit ihr^^


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

ich unterhalte mich doch jeden abend mit ihr bis spät in die nacht aber trotz alle dem da fehlt halt etwas ^^


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ich unterhalte mich doch jeden abend mit ihr bis spät in die nacht aber trotz alle dem da fehlt halt etwas ^^


t6 und cs... bis ihr euch des nächste mal trefft^^


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

ach ja das leben kann machmal so verdammt unsympatisch sein und das zu den ungelegensten zeitpunkten ~.~


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

Tipps für eine glückliche Fernbeziehung


1. Kein Stress!
Machen Sie sich keine Pflichttermine fürs Wochenende. Planen Sie gezielt gemeinsame Entspannungsphasen ein, bauen Sie den Stress ab. Dann kommt Ihnen die Fernbeziehung nur halb so anstrengend vor.

2. Sprechen Sie Konflikte offen an!
Die Zeit ist kurz und kostbar, trotzdem - wenn etwas anliegt, muss es besprochen werden. Scheuen Sie nicht die Auseinandersetzung, sonst gärt es unter der Oberfläche und der Konflikt entlädt sich irgendwann besonders heftig.

3. Streiten Sie - aber konstruktiv!
Bemühen Sie sich, in Ihren Gesprächen konstruktive Lösungen zu finden. Gerade eine Fernbeziehung erfordert eine hohe Kompromissbereitschaft. Die Lösung sollte für beide akzeptabel sein.

4. Halten Sie Termine und Absprachen ein!
Gerade über eine große räumliche Distanz hinweg lässt sich das gegenseitige Vertrauen nur durch Zuverlässigkeit langfristig stabilisieren. Sagen Sie ein Treffen ohne triftigen Grund ab, verliert die Beziehung ihre Wichtigkeit. Vergessen Sie verabredete Anrufe, verunsichern Sie dadurch Ihren Partner und belasten damit die Beziehung unnötig.

5. Bleiben Sie in Kontakt!
Nutzen Sie die Angebote der Telefongesellschaften, mit denen Sie abends für kleines Geld oder gegen eine Grundgebühr unbegrenzte Ferngespräche führen können. Erzählen Sie viel von sich und stellen Sie Ihrem Partner Fragen, damit Sie sich beide nicht fremd werden.

6. Kleine Aufmerksamkeiten erhalten die Liebe!
Dies gilt vor allem in einer Fernbeziehung. Eine SMS vor dem Einschlafen, ab und zu eine schöne Postkarte – zeigen Sie Ihrem Partner, dass Sie ihn lieben und an ihn denken.

7. Keine zu hohen Erwartungen!
Setzen Sie sich nicht unnötig unter Druck. Das Leben hat nun mal Licht- und Schattenseiten, so auch eine Beziehung. Je entspannter Sie das Wochenende angehen, umso schöner wird es dann auch.

8. Werden Sie auch unter der Woche aktiv!
Unternehmen Sie auch alleine etwas. Pflegen Sie Ihre eigenen Interessen, die Ihr Partner vielleicht ohnehin nicht teilt. Treffen Sie Freunde, suchen Sie sich Aktivitäten, die Ihnen auch - oder gerade - ohne den Partner Spaß machen. Angefüllt mit erfreulichen Tätigkeiten vergeht die Woche dann auch viel schneller, als wenn Sie sich vor Sehnsucht verzehren.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

hier was für dich D132
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcbv4kEmYYY...feature=related


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Nim Postkarten die haben noch son Touch Romantik drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

böse böse ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

Good evening , Infidels....


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Nim Postkarten die haben noch son Touch Romantik drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo is n schöner vorschlag und liebsgedichte hab ich n ganzen ordner zugepumpt mit eigenen verfassten (insofern se deutsch versteht)


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> jo is n schöner vorschlag und liebsgedichte hab ich n ganzen ordner zugepumpt mit eigenen verfassten (insofern se deutsch versteht)


gut das zu wissen


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

@LoD Gott ich liege lachend auf dem Boden XD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Good evening , Infidels....


hello


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

Guten abend rain


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> @LoD Gott ich liege lachend auf dem Boden XD


ich freu mich wenn ich helfen kann^^


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Good evening , Infidels....


Good evening, Achmed


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

1111 schnaps zahl auf gehts die stamperl hoch


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> 1111 schnaps zahl auf gehts die stamperl hoch


*schluck und Weg*


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

*lod neu einschenck* prost vergessen *anprost*


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> *lod neu einschenck* prost vergessen *anprost*


*prost* *hicks* *umfall*


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

Ehhhh 
Themawechsel ^^

SOOO WARM  und das um viertel zwölf  -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> SOOO WARM  und das um viertel zwölf  -.-


kellerwohnung ftw mir is angenehm kühl^^


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

auf dass, das leben uns immer tückisch in den rücken fällt *runterspül*


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> auf das, dass leben uns immer tückisch in den rücken fällt *runterspül*


und darauf das frauen doch allesamt die selben schlangen sind zusätzlich zu dem *reinzieh*


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ehhhh
> Themawechsel ^^
> 
> SOOO WARM  und das um viertel zwölf  -.-


jo schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

flauschige 12°c im zimmer ja so fühl ich mich wohl


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

Kennt einer Battletech?

Des lese ich grade weil nix los is ^^


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

ich hab irrgend was von einem club gehört erzählt mal was da für ein thema war bevor ich trauerleiche reingefallen bin in den thread...


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ich hab irrgend was von einem club gehört erzählt mal was da für ein thema war bevor ich trauerleiche reingefallen bin in den thread...


Club?


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

Na der Club eben xD


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

Bin dann mal off in selbstmitleid und qualhaften schreien im bett liegend bis ichk eine luft mehr krieg und einschlaf gn8^^


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Na der Club eben xD


ach so der Club ja den meinst du 

WTF?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich mach mal die Buffed Gruppe die Nachtschwärmer auf ihr kriegt PW per PM


klärt mich mal auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Bin dann mal off in selbstmitleid und qualhaften schreien im bett liegend bis ichk eine luft mehr krieg und einschlaf gn8^^


ok  GN8 und träum schön verzweifelt


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Bin dann mal off in selbstmitleid und qualhaften schreien im bett liegend bis ichk eine luft mehr krieg und einschlaf gn8^^


und ich dachte ich habe probleme ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> klärt mich mal auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich nix wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

Are you Scared?


----------



## White-Frost (29. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok  GN8 und träum schön verzweifelt


du weist ja was los is wie könnt ich anders^^


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Are you Scared?


yes achmed


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

na gut dann verfall ich wieder in selbstmitleid und weine darüber wie ungerecht die wege der liebe sind ...


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> du weist ja was los is wie könnt ich anders^^


hrrhrr und immer schön neue qäulmethoden im schlaf erfinden


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

Wie kann man nur so strange rauf sein?

Einer aus meiner Para hatte das selbe Problem  er hat seine "Große"-Erste Liebe in Polen auffm SChüleraußtausch kennengelernt     und was macht der Dippel ?

Er bleibt sitzen ( ob freiwillig oder unfrewillig kA ^^ )  und nu kann er sie nochmal sehen  ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

uhm , you´r really scared? uhm... uhm..i`m a bit confused  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> na gut dann verfall ich wieder in selbstmitleid und weine darüber wie ungerecht die wege der liebe sind ...


viel qualen dabei (freude schien mir unpassend)


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> uhm , you´r really scared? uhm... uhm..i`m a bit confused
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


im confused too, no wait.....

im not!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Bin dann mal off in selbstmitleid und qualhaften schreien im bett liegend bis ichk eine luft mehr krieg und einschlaf gn8^^


nachti


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so strange rauf sein?
> 
> Einer aus meiner Para hatte das selbe Problem  er hat seine "Große"-Erste Liebe in Polen auffm SChüleraußtausch kennengelernt     und was macht der Dippel ?
> 
> Er bleibt sitzen ( ob freiwillig oder unfrewillig kA ^^ )  und nu kann er sie nochmal sehen  ^^


hey das könnte wahre liebe sein oder er hat notstand das is auch möglich


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

naja es ist nicht die erste große liebe wenne es genau wissen willst


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> naja es ist nicht die erste große liebe wenne es genau wissen willst


Dann Notstand


----------



## Mimmiteh (29. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> uhm , you´r really scared? uhm... uhm..i`m a bit confused
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nope, i know achmed the dead terrorist , he is fun.


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

ach mann das leben ist einfach so verdammt grausam viel grausamer als ich es je sein werde -.-


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> im confused too, no wait.....
> 
> im not!



SILENCE!


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

man man ^^

Also ich hätte auch keine ahnung was ich in so einer situation anfangen sollte ^^

also kann ich dir in dem Punkt net weiterhelfen?

Aber warum spricht der Kassler English??


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ach mann das leben ist einfach so verdammt grausam viel grausamer als ich es je sein werde -.-


das dachte ich auch aber ich wurde grausamer und sarkastischer als je ein anderer^^


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> SILENCE!


I KILL YOU


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

fragen über fragen doch ich werd dir nix sagen *hrhr*


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> man man ^^
> 
> Also ich hätte auch keine ahnung was ich in so einer situation anfangen sollte ^^
> 
> ...



Actaully im from Birmingham , but i live a few years in kassel , as u must know ^.^



LordofDemons schrieb:


> I KILL YOU



no.... i Kill YOU , with a walter fart !


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. Juli 2008)

hm ich ess mir jetzt ein eis <3


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Actaully im from Birmingham , but i live a few years in kassel , as u must know ^.^


an now you open imediately a new group at mybuffed named "Achmed Fan BOIS"

(ist das englisch so korrekt?)


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> no.... i Kill YOU , with a walter fart !


oh no not walter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :ieek:


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

und schon wieder eine gruppe über die ich nichts weiß ................ *spring aus dem fenster


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

nah , achmed fanbois sucks

If u really like achmed , u must BECOME an achmed!

otherwise it makes no sence , somehow



> (ist das englisch so korrekt?)



i dunno... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> und schon wieder eine gruppe über die ich nichts weiß ................ *spring aus dem fenster


guten flug!


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> i dunno...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DAMN!


----------



## Littleheroe (29. Juli 2008)

'ello, 'I wanna took to you, guis!


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

pff gruppe hin oder her ^^

nervige mainstreamer ;P


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

erdgeschoß *das leben ist zum kotzen*


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> 'ello, 'I wanna took to you, guis!


´ello Littleheroe


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> erdgeschoß *das leben ist zum kotzen*


was soll ich sagen ich hab ne kellerwohnung versuch da maln fenster zu finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> 'ello, 'I wanna took to you, guis!




what the fock...?

English please!


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

meint ihr es könnte schnell vorbei gehen ?


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

So... I'm back! Zum 8. Mal Hitman geguckt, endgeil der Film...


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> meint ihr es könnte schnell vorbei gehen ?


kommt drauf an


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So... I'm back! Zum 8. Mal Hitman geguckt, endgeil der Film...


boa na endlich unterstützung


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

hit me, ich habs glaube ich nötig


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So... I'm back! Zum 8. Mal Hitman geguckt, endgeil der Film...


+ kann nur zustimmen ^^


----------



## Littleheroe (29. Juli 2008)

*hit*

(passt irgendwie. hör grad "Bang Bang" soundtrack von kill bill)

Edith kommt und schiebt Withoutskills beitrag seitlich aus dem Browserfenster raus, womit meine Antwort wieder Sinn macht, bzw. mehr Sinn macht.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> hit me, ich habs glaube ich nötig


scheiß Emo


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> *hit*
> 
> (passt irgendwie. hör grad "Bang Bang" soundtrack von kill bill)


lol+


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

nuja ^^
meine anfängliche aversion über die Besetzung der 47 hatte ich schnell überwunden und kann dem zustimmen ^^

wenns auch net der beste film ist ^^


ich sag nur : 

SPACEBALLS!!!
und natürlich die Ritter der Kokosnuss


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> scheiß Emo


noch nicht geb mir noch ne woche und dann binn ich reif


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> noch nicht geb mir noch ne woche und dann binn ich reif


wer aufschub will ist schon soweit


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

Worum gehts denn?


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

jezt hör ihc Slayer - Raining Blood


----------



## Littleheroe (29. Juli 2008)

Hier kommen ja schneller neue Posts als ich die Seite neu geladen habe. Ich brauch schnelleres Inet!


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

Fernbeziehungen


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> Hier kommen ja schneller neue Posts als ich die Seite neu geladen habe. Ich brauch schnelleres Inet!


haha


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Worum gehts denn?


 Ein teil meines herzens ist von mir getrennt und mich bedrückt dieses ständige gefühl von leere


----------



## Littleheroe (29. Juli 2008)

Nein, wirklich. Während meines letzten Posts wurden schon wieder 2 Posts geschrieben. Ich glaub, ich brauch schnelleres Inet und ein schnelleres Schreibsystem. (oder natürlich die alternative: auf rechtschriebung scheissen.)


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> Nein, wirklich. Während meines letzten Posts wurden schon wieder 2 Posts geschrieben. Ich glaub, ich brauch schnelleres Inet und ein schnelleres Schreibsystem. (oder natürlich die alternative: auf rechtschriebung scheissen.)


ich empfehle 2teres


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ein teil meines herzens ist von mir getrennt und mich bedrückt dieses ständige gefühl von leere


Nicht gut, gar nicht gut!
Du darfst nicht nur an sie denken, du kriegst sie eh nicht zu schnell zu Gesicht, leb dein Leben, guck dich nach anderen Weibern um, aber versink nicht in Gefühlen für etwas von dem nicht weißt ob es dir gehört und wann du es siehst!


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nicht gut, gar nicht gut!
> Du darfst nicht nur an sie denken, du kriegst sie eh nicht zu schnell zu Gesicht, leb dein Leben, guck dich nach anderen Weibern um, aber versink nicht in Gefühlen für etwas von dem nicht weißt ob es dir gehört und wann du es siehst!


sowas tiefgründiges hätte ihc dir nicht zugetraut Oo


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nicht gut, gar nicht gut!
> Du darfst nicht nur an sie denken, du kriegst sie eh nicht zu schnell zu Gesicht, leb dein Leben, guck dich nach anderen Weibern um, aber versink nicht in Gefühlen für etwas von dem nicht weißt ob es dir gehört und wann du es siehst!


leichter gesagt als getan ich hock den ganzen tag nur wie ne tomate rum und bekomm nichts mehr auf die reihe


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> leichter gesagt als getan ich hock den ganzen tag nur wie ne tomate rum und bekomm nichts mehr auf die reihe


scheiße geh raus mit freunden treffen, sauf dir n rausch an oder mach iwas was dich auf andere gedanken bringt!!


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> leichter gesagt als getan ich hock den ganzen tag nur wie ne tomate rum und bekomm nichts mehr auf die reihe


Geh raus! Geh einfach! Scheiß drauf, mach dir keine Gedanken besondren Gedanken, geh einfach, such dir ein Ziel aus und geh! Glaub mir, das hilft!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> scheiß Emo



for some strange reason  i thought the same thing ... O__o


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> for some strange reason  i thought the same thing ... O__o


greate!


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

Ich würde ja nur habe ich niemanden mit dem ich was machen kann ich bin ein typischer einzelgänger.
Keine voreiligen schlusse noch gehör ich nicht zur klassifikation emo sondern zu den ferrückten!


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja nur habe ich niemanden mit dem ich was machen kann ich bin ein typischer einzelgänger.


keine freunde???

dann spiel WoW!


----------



## Littleheroe (29. Juli 2008)

geh an den see. habt ihr keinen see in der nähe? such dir einen baum aus.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> geh an den see. habt ihr keinen see in der nähe? such dir einen baum aus.


der wohnt im industriegebiet

ist das mit dem baum so gemeint wie in dem N811 witz??


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> keine freunde???
> 
> dann spiel WoW!


Selbiges problem seit meiner heimkehr habe ich  nicht die geringste lust auf irrgend ein spiel.
klarar fall                   D132<---------------------braucht hilfe


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja nur habe ich niemanden mit dem ich was machen kann ich bin ein typischer einzelgänger.



np dude. Just do what Lurock said. Get in ya shoes , walk trough the door , get some fresh air , and tehn - walk. Just walk , int to the city , then u chill a bit and walk further and so on. ull feel much betta`then


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja nur habe ich niemanden mit dem ich was machen kann ich bin ein typischer einzelgänger.


Haaa! Was denkst du was ich bin? Geh einfach mal, alleine!


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> np dude. Just do what Lurock said. Get in ya shoes , walk trough the door , get some fresh air , and tehn - walk. Just walk , int to the city , the u chill a bit and walk further and so on. ull feel much betta`then


I will try it


----------



## Littleheroe (29. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Haaa! Was denkst du was ich bin?


 krank?


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

und wenn ich dann einfach so laufe wird alles besser ?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. Juli 2008)

naja bin mal pennen...good luck D132 and good night to all^^


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

danke und gute nacht


----------



## Littleheroe (29. Juli 2008)

cYa withoutskill.


----------



## Lurock (29. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> und wenn ich dann einfach so laufe wird alles besser ?


Nö, aber dann siehst du die Welt, dann siehst du, was es noch alles gibt und *dann* wird es besser!


----------



## Littleheroe (30. Juli 2008)

Was wird besser? Die Welt? Das Leben? Die Gefühle?


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

danke für den guten tipp


----------



## Lurock (30. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> danke für den guten tipp


Kein Problem!


----------



## Emptybook (30. Juli 2008)

*reinhüpf*
schöne gute nacht euch allen 
*raushüpf*

*ins bett gleit*

*von Nature 1 träum*


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

hm es ist schon komisch welche wege das leben geht und dabei wollte ich nie so gefühlsgesteuert und anhänglich sein denn ich weiß desto stärker man an etwas hängt desto schwerer wird die trennung und das passt ganz und gar nicht in meine berufliche zukunft. aber es ist halt schwer seine gefühle abzutöten


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Juli 2008)

des is doch die Idee ^^

Werd zum Arbeitstier ^^ dann vergisste es ganz schnell und wenn du dich reinhängst haste genug geld um zu ihr zu fliegen und die sache ist gerizt ^^


----------



## Littleheroe (30. Juli 2008)

*nimmt hans hervor und zielt damit auf D132*


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2008)

ich hab grad mein ganzes bad vollgeblutet!!! MIT NASENBLUTEN VERDAMMTE SCHEIßE


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Juli 2008)

Dann kannste jan Dämon beschwören ;P

und Btw... wieso verschwendest du des gute Blut   das schmeckt so gut


----------



## Lurock (30. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab grad mein ganzes bad vollgeblutet!!! MIT NASENBLUTEN VERDAMMTE SCHEIßE


Ach LoD, du brauchst uns doch nichts vorzumachen, das ist nichts Schlimmes! Das kommt nun mal in deine Alter und das hat jedes Mädchen!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab grad mein ganzes bad vollgeblutet!!! MIT NASENBLUTEN VERDAMMTE SCHEIßE



well i think somebody has his menstruation ^.^

Edit : zomnfgroflofloflofl Lurock , we had the same idea O__o


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Juli 2008)

hehe  

böses Lurock


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

*seine gefühle langsam un leise erdrossel und weit weit unten im keller verscharr* Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke werde ich wohl nur 1-2 tage brauchen um diese gefühle zu vernichten. denn ich habe vor (berufssoldat) zu werden und da muss der mensch wie eine maschiene funktionieren er darf keine trauer keine wut keinen hass und kein mitleid spüren denn sonst scheitert er


----------



## Littleheroe (30. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab grad mein ganzes bad vollgeblutet!!! MIT NASENBLUTEN VERDAMMTE SCHEIßE



kenn ich nur allzu gut. nach einer bestimmten zeit denkt man sich nur noch: jaja, ist ja gut, es könnt jetzt aber auch einfach wieder aufhören


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> well i think somebody has his menstruation ^.^


angesichts der tatsache das ich männlich bin *nachschau* jep ich bin männlich

und der tatsache das das blut aus der nase kam mach ich mir doch sorgen (vor allem mach ich  mir sorgen wer den scheiß wegwischt!)


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2008)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> kenn ich nur allzu gut. nach einer bestimmten zeit denkt man sich nur noch: jaja, ist ja gut, es könnt jetzt aber auch einfach wieder aufhören


lol und ich dachte ich währe allein


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> da muss der mensch wie eine maschiene funktionieren er darf keine trauer keine wut keinen hass und kein mitleid spüren denn sonst scheitert er



whoever told u that crap : the guy was a lier!


----------



## Lurock (30. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> *seine gefühle langsam un leise erdrossel und weit weit unten im keller verscharr* Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke werde ich wohl nur 1-2 tage brauchen um diese gefühle zu vernichten. denn ich habe vor (berufssoldat) zu werden und da muss der mensch wie eine maschiene funktionieren er darf keine trauer keine wut keinen hass und kein mitleid spüren denn sonst scheitert er


Ja, genau! Vergess dein altes Leben! Vernichte alles was damit zutun hat! Am besten vergisst du auch deinen Namen und gibst dir eine Nummer!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> (vor allem mach ich  mir sorgen wer den scheiß wegwischt!)



Wut ´bout u?


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> whoever told u that crap : the guy was a lier!


nein das ist leider die warheit mit der der mensch leben muss


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> nein das ist leider die warheit mit der der mensch leben muss



nah its not. Even Soldiers have emotions! The only difference is: they dont show em in public...mostly...


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Juli 2008)

lol watched your complete sig Blood and i think the third part is missing ^^

but nice one ^^
laughed my ass off


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> whoever told u that crap : the guy was a lier!


no he wasnt hes just stupid


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Wut ´bout u?


ähh no!


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Juli 2008)

Rargh wieso dauert WotLK solange zum installieren  ;P
@verzweifelt ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> lol watched your complete sig Blood and i think the third part is missing ^^
> 
> but nice one ^^
> laughed my ass off


i laughed my ass of too!^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2008)

now its time to say goodby


----------



## Lurock (30. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Rargh wieso dauert WotLK solange zum installieren  ;P
> @verzweifelt ^^


=O Need WotLK!


----------



## Littleheroe (30. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> lol watched your complete sig Blood and i think the third part is missing ^^
> 
> but nice one ^^
> laughed my ass off



yeah! me2 and his sig roxx and it kicks ass!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> lol watched your complete sig Blood and i think the third part is missing ^^
> 
> but nice one ^^
> laughed my ass off



yea ^^ its my new fav signature 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i lmao too , - but @ work , my boss wasnt very happy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Juli 2008)

kek  ;P


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> =O Need WotLK!


you need friends and not another stupid game, give me wotlk!


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

es wird weh tun aber ich werde sie vergessen danke für eure unterstützung jungs(ich geh mal davon aus das niemand weiblich istselbst nach lod´s seltsamen vorfall) es wird hart aber wie sagen mäddels immer so schön lass uns freunde bleiben =P


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Juli 2008)

Datt is die richtige einstellung ;P

Leute wir haben es geschafft 


ES LEBT!!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> es wird weh tun aber ich werde sie vergessen danke für eure unterstützung jungs(ich geh mal davon aus das niemand weiblich ist) es wird hart aber wie sagen mäddels immer so schön lass uns freunde bleiben =P


ich versteh nicht warum du sie vergessen willst du musst das ganze nur von weiter weg betrachten und die schöne zeit die du hattest genießen (also nochmal genießen) und dich daran erfreun aber gleich vergessen naja

ich geh pennen GN8 und Lurock geh nochmal in die Gruppe ich hab da was vorgeschlagen gucks dir an!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> es wird weh tun aber ich werde sie vergessen danke für eure unterstützung jungs(ich geh mal davon aus das niemand weiblich ist) es wird hart aber wie sagen* mäddels immer so schön lass uns freunde bleiben* =P



ololo , u better shouldnt accept that!

Its a huge bunch of bs ! W8 about a year , then , MBY , u can be friends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

ja aber nehmt ihm bitte die gefühle raus sonst nen ich euch noch mama^^
edith: ok gleich vergessen ist übertrieben aber deine idee ist gut lod so wirds gemacht !


----------



## Littleheroe (30. Juli 2008)

was lebt? das chiefmaster? sparta? wotlk?


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ja aber nehmt ihm bitte die gefühle raus sonst nen ich euch noch mama^^


dann halt gott das geht auch^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Juli 2008)

es war einfach nur son ausruf ^^

aber auf D132 bezogen ^^

Gn8 LoD


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2008)

GN8 @ all


----------



## Littleheroe (30. Juli 2008)

gott ist von gestern. chuck norris heisst die devise! obwohl der auch von gestern ist. er haut gott weg.


----------



## Lurock (30. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> you need friends and not another stupid game, give me wotlk!


shut tah fukc up! ill come and kick ya fuckin ass!!!1123°°


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Juli 2008)

well ladies , im gonna go 2 bed. Rest is needed : GIEV SLEEP!!!111

kek!

Good nite , sleep tight , and dont let the bedbugs bite! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

naja ich geh dann auch mal schlafen gute nacht an alle


----------



## Lurock (30. Juli 2008)

good n8 frienz!


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Juli 2008)

night

and im playin WotLK tonight  xDD  
yehaw


----------



## jaskull (30. Juli 2008)

moin moin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. Juli 2008)

|\/|01|\| |)V|)3!


----------



## Mondryx (30. Juli 2008)

Da loggt man sich ein und geht nach Shatt...dann sowas hier xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da war wohl wem langweilig xD


----------



## Lurock (30. Juli 2008)

So, ich bin dann auch mal weg, bye!


----------



## Foertel (30. Juli 2008)

So, ich geh jetzt auch Pennen 

Jaja wtf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits.


----------



## Black Muffin (30. Juli 2008)

Morgen...


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

ahhh D123 hat mir meine arbeit weggenommen...*traurig weggeh*


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Na, ausgeschlafen?
Edith: @ Klunker ich darf das ich mach ne schwere Zeit durch *hrhr*


----------



## Black Muffin (30. Juli 2008)

Wird langsam...


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Binn mal was zu Essen machen dauert nicht lange höchstens 10 min. bis dahin, erwarte ich hier hochbetrieb in der Hütte comprende?


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

*hüpf*


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

nabend^^ kennt niemand den film im filme thread?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> nabend^^ kennt niemand den film im filme thread?


hm nö kenne mich nicht so wirklich aus mit filmen, und erst recht net mit welchen die schon bissel älter sind dafür bin ich noch zu jung xD


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

^^ der film sit einfach genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

hier hat doch bestimmt jmd schon von space siege gehört oder?? ^^ hab mir vorhin mal die demo gesaugt find ich richtig gut...bin eigentlich nicht soo der fan von so nem genre also hack'n'slay aber das gefällt mir ^^


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

jarb..wo hast du die denn her? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

gamershell.com, wieso ? oO


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

guten abend


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

guten abend


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> gamershell.com, wieso ? oO



will das auch vllt mal anspielen^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> will das auch vllt mal anspielen^^


kk^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Juli 2008)

good evening , infidels!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> good evening , infidels!


hello.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Juli 2008)

Are you scared?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Are you scared?


no...should i ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Juli 2008)

*buaaaaahh* And now?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> *buaaaaahh* And now?


hm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dunno...


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Juli 2008)

öh scheiße : ,, Aud D:\ kann nicht zugegriffen werde. Die Datei oder das verzeichnis ist beschädigt und nicht lesbar.,,

WTF?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> öh scheiße : ,, Aud D:\ kann nicht zugegriffen werde. Die Datei oder das verzeichnis ist beschädigt und nicht lesbar.,,
> 
> WTF?


now i am scared because u speak german WTF oO


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Juli 2008)

nee , jetz bin ich scared , weil ich auf meine games nicht mehr zugreifen kann Oo

was soll ich machen?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> nee , jetz bin ich scared , weil ich auf meine games nicht mehr zugreifen kann Oo
> 
> was soll ich machen?


hmm kA...:X
WUAHH NEIN jetz bin ich SCARED weil ich doch glatt 20min von giga games verpasst habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

wieder da, ist schon stimmung?


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

mach doch ne sytem zurücksetzung auf 3 tage vorher oder so  oder einfach en restart^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> wieder da, ist schon stimmung?


hm...hält sich in grenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Juli 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> hmm kA...:X
> WUAHH NEIN jetz bin ich SCARED weil ich doch glatt 20min von giga games verpasst habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



giga games sucks , seitdem simon und budi net mehr da sin -_-

Aber nee ma im ernst , hat einer ne ahnung was ich machen soll?


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2008)

good evening infidels


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> giga games sucks , seitdem simon und budi net mehr da sin -_-
> 
> Aber nee ma im ernst , hat einer ne ahnung was ich machen soll?


ja geht ne, klunker hat doch was vorgeschlagen letzter post auf der vorherigen seite ^^
Hallo LoD^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> mach doch ne sytem zurücksetzung auf 3 tage vorher oder so  oder einfach en restart^^



mh , wo kann ich das denn zurück machen? CHKDSK soll ich laut windows ausführen , was ist das? O__o


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Juli 2008)

LoD , hör auf meinen eröffnungs spruch zu klauen -_- STEAL0R!!!!!!!!!111111111111111


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Oh guten Abend Lod *langsam zu Lod schleich*


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Start->Programme->Zubehör->Systemprogramme->Systemwiederherstellung  und da nihmst du einfahc den tag der dem hier am nächsten ist...aber kann auch seine Tücken haben..lies dir das erstmal durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Ach leute kommt schon, mehr Lebenszeichen, ich bin noch nicht ganz über den Berg =)


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ach leute kommt schon, mehr Lebenszeichen, ich bin noch nicht ganz über den Berg =)


ja iwie nix los heute hier...evtl. auch "noch" nicht ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2008)

tschuldige blood naja ich geh pennen hab morgen wieder nen harten tag!

SCHEI?DRECKS JOB ICH HASSE IHN HASSE HASSE HASSE IHN FUCK!!!

.. jo jetzt gehts mir besser


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

nachti LOD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> tschuldige blood naja ich geh pennen hab morgen wieder nen harten tag!
> 
> SCHEI?DRECKS JOB ICH HASSE IHN HASSE HASSE HASSE IHN FUCK!!!
> 
> .. jo jetzt gehts mir besser


befreie deinen geist, flame ein bisschen rum, und geh beruhigt ins bett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gn8


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

mhm wo ist  blood?^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm wo ist  blood?^^


mh kA sagma deine signatur is die normal auch so schnell ?? oO ^^


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

du bentutz firefox oder?^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> du bentutz firefox oder?^^


jaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Gute nacht Lod


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> jaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*g*  geh mal mit dem explorer rein..da bewegt die sich in zeitlupe^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> *g*  geh mal mit dem explorer rein..da bewegt die sich in zeitlupe^^


lol^^
E: Zomg schneller is aber besser XD


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Naja nicht wirklich


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Naja nicht wirklich


bei mir schon..jedenfalls habe ichd as gefühl^^


hier für deine Laune =)


----------



## Alanium (30. Juli 2008)

Einen allgemein guten Abend wünsch' ich euch!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Einen allgemein guten Abend wünsch' ich euch!


guten abend. klunker? haste die demo jetz eig schon gespielt ?^^


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

*Bodenkringel*
Abend Alanium


----------



## Alanium (30. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5P6UU6m3cqk&feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Nope keine Zeit gefunden^^  habe mit  Frundin in Englang getelt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nabend ala


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> *Bodenkringel*


dazugesell


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Hi white


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Hi white


bin schon länger da -.-


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> bin schon länger da -.-


Oh gott hilfe, ich bin schon wieder mit meinen Gedanken da wo ich nicht sein darf -.-


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Oh gott hilfe, ich bin schon wieder mit meinen Gedanken da wo ich nicht sein darf -.-


oh ja geht mir genauso


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Und was ist bei dir los ?


----------



## Alanium (30. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Oh gott hilfe, ich bin schon wieder mit meinen Gedanken da wo ich nicht sein darf -.-


Wo bist du denn? oO


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

oh nein bei meiner brille is grad an der seite so ne ganz kleine schraube verloren gegangen -.- jtez muss ich besonders vorsichtig sein + morgen zum optiker -.- ^^


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

moskau..denke ich mal..wo ist blood..ich ahb das gefphl der hat seine festplatte gechrasht^^


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wo bist du denn? oO


2.040.607,38 Meter von Zuhause entfernt
oder 2.040,61Km


----------



## Alanium (30. Juli 2008)

Mit deinen Gedanken oder physisch?


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Und was ist bei dir los ?


ungen in offizielen foren wens is per pm^^ dannk annst auch nachvollziehen warum ich gestern sagte schlimmer gehts schon noch^^


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wo bist du denn? oO



oh man ala geh schlafen^^


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Oh gott hilfe, ich bin schon wieder mit meinen Gedanken da wo ich nicht sein darf -.-



du hast darauf  so gafragt..siehe oben^^


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

White achtung *Brieftaube*


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> White achtung *Brieftaube*


schon gesehen^^


----------



## Alanium (30. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> oh man ala geh schlafen^^


Was soll das denn heißen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Ach egal^^  er hat nur schon in gedanken gesagt und darauf hast du was gefragt und jetzt fragst du physisch oder psychisch xD  ..nrgs  dre arme Blood


----------



## Alanium (30. Juli 2008)

Lass mich doch! Ich bin eine Frau, ich darf das. XD


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Ala ich wäre ja gern nicht nur mit den Gedanken dort *Versuch das Chaos in seinem Kopf zu ordnen*


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Ich hasse diesen Spruch..den höre ich dauernd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (30. Juli 2008)

Ja, ich hab's grad gelesen... Tut mir echt Leid für dich.


----------



## Lurock (30. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Guten Abend


hallo lurock


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Ich hasse diesen Spruch..den höre ich dauernd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Naja wenn du es erlich wissen willst es ist mehr wie ein klebriger Brei^^
Edith: Abend Lurock *Dein Tipp war großartig danke danke danke du riesen großer gelber spamer*


----------



## Alanium (30. Juli 2008)

Hi Lurock!


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Naja wenn du es erlich wissen willst es ist mehr wie ein klebriger Brei^^



ich meitne ala...^^


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Aso. Es ist aber trotzdem ein klebriger Brei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (30. Juli 2008)

Haferbrei oder Grießbrei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Haferbrei oder Grießbrei?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schön wers. Es ist etwas betonähnliches jedenfalls sehr schwer und verwirrend


----------



## Lurock (30. Juli 2008)

Freut mich, dass ich dir helfen konnte, D132!


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass ich dir helfen konnte, D132!


Ja ich fühl mich ganz anders als Gestern, viel leichter und lebendiger


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

hmpf giga livestream funzt net mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ma vorm fernseher udn dann pennen gn8 leute


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Gute Nacht du kleines Äffchen  =)


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

werd wohl auch nimmer lang da sein paar minute noch so vielleicht^^


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

White is die zweite Taube nicht angekommen ?


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

doch hab schon zurückgeschrieben


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

nachti ihr beiden


----------



## Alanium (30. Juli 2008)

Gute Nacht, großer kleiner Affe.^^


----------



## Lurock (30. Juli 2008)

Alaaaaa, Schnuuuuuuuggiiiiiiii????????

Bischte au ma widda hia?


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

hat wer ne wow game card für mich?^^


----------



## Alanium (30. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Alaaaaa, Schnuuuuuuuggiiiiiiii????????
> 
> Bischte au ma widda hia?


Schon etwas länger.^^


----------



## Lurock (30. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Schon etwas länger.^^


Mmmh, achso... dann freu ich mich halt nicht... auch gut...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

White neue Bombentaube im anflug.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

ist der nicht off?


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ist der nicht off?


ne hat extra drauf gewartet^^ und eien zurück


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Sir. Neue Fliegerstaffel auf dem weg zum Zielobjeckt Sir.


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jo zurück und danke^^


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Verdammt ich hab vergessen zu sagen erzähl unbedingt wies gelaufen ist ! *keiner kriegt aus mir infos herausgepresst messerzück*
Gute nacht white


----------



## Lurock (30. Juli 2008)

Leute... Stop! Wie kommts, dass ich nicht weiß worums geht?


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

wat? *D132 ein Narkosepfeil verpass*


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

*Wecksack und mit letzter Kraft sich mit den Zähnen den Narkosepfeil aus dem Arsch zupf*


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

*aufsteh* Warum schießt ihr Pfeile auf mich?


----------



## Lurock (30. Juli 2008)

Warum hab ich keine Antwort bekommen? =(


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> *Wecksack und mit letzter Kraft sich mit den Zähnen den Narkosepfeil aus dem Arsch zupf*



WoW  du musst gelenkig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Guten Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Ich lag im Tiefrausch dank ah Klunker ~.-


----------



## Lurock (30. Juli 2008)

Ich werd ja ignoriert... :O


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich werd ja ignoriert... :O


Ach ich hab White nur mit Brieftauben bombardiert nix spannendes * ihr wisst, dass das eine Lüge ist aber ich werd euch nicht mal unter Folter gestehen, was da abging. Ihr könnt mir noch soviele Holzsplitter unter die Fingernägel rammen!*


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

*mit einer goßen Straußenfeder ankomm* Sicher?


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> *mit einer goßen Straußenfeder ankomm* Sicher?


Pfff ich Leide unter solchen Schmerzen da kommt keine Folter mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edith: Hör ma Klunker hast du versehentlich die anderen auch erwischt oder warum gibts keine Lebenszeichen von denen?


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

ok du hast es so gewollt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Gute Frage und wo sit Blood?  ich glaube der hat irgentwas falsch gemacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ok du hast es so gewollt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gott du Schwein und ich dachte ich wäre krank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Blood verflucht dich sicherlich und schwört sich dich zu finden und in Angees Badeanzug zu stopfen. Aber verkehrtherum  *hrhr*


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ok du hast es so gewollt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iiiiiiiiiiiiih!!!!!!!!! Ich bin traumatisiert. x_X


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

Hmmm ich brauch Käse nach dem Anblick *Bildchen zu Lurock schieb hey wach auf dicker und sie dir den neuen playboy an ^^*


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schmollt^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Juli 2008)

Guten abend ^^

heute leider keine zeit mitzumachen  muss gleich wieder ins bett


GN8


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

! Will wissen worum geht!


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

Gute Nacht
Lurock erzähl mal, wie geht es dir in letzter zeit ?


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Warum sehe ich gleich ein gelbes Chaos?^^


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Warum sehe ich gleich ein gelbes Chaos?^^


wie meinst du das?


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Wie solls mir schon gehen, ich hab meinen PC, Internet und das wars... =/


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Warum hab ich keine Antwort bekommen? =(






Lurock schrieb:


> Ich werd ja ignoriert... :O






Lurock schrieb:


> ! Will wissen worum geht!



Lurock wirkt leicht genervt^^


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Lurock erzähl mal, wie geht es dir in letzter zeit ?






Lurock schrieb:


> Wie solls mir schon gehen, ich hab meinen PC, Internet und das wars... =/


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

hmmm wie schaffen wir da abhillfe?


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

LF Pussy! =(


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

Hmmm das wird schwer... hast du Geld und ein Telefon in der nähe? Wenn ja da empfehlen sich die örtlichen du weißt schon die deren name nicht ausgesprochen werden darf* zwinker zwinker* AH Kontackt durch Icq nach Moskau leute meine nacht wird lang und voller heißer worte ihr haltet die stellung auch ohne mich ! *schreiend und hüppfend aus dem Forum renn*


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

Ich bin jetzt mal tastaturtot. Nachti.


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Hmmm das wird schwer... hast du Geld und ein Telefon in der nähe?


Ich meinte eher sowas wie ne Freundin, keine Nutte...


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Bin auch mal schlafen...bis dennne und ahbt noch en schönen Abend =)


----------



## Rhokan (31. Juli 2008)

Also wenn du mit dem Satz "LF Pussy!" ne Freundin findest, sag mir Bescheid ^^

btw ich geh auch pennen :-O


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Niemand mehr da?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (31. Juli 2008)

doch bin wieder back , mein pc ist am abkacken -_-


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

Oh mein Gott, Seite 2!

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Abend allerseits!


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

nabend^^


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

nabönd und LOL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

*Thema in den Raum werf*

Hat hier eigentlich noch wer Skype?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

ich hab da glaub ich n acc aber ich hab skype noch net wieder installiert


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Thema in den Raum werf*
> 
> Hat hier eigentlich noch wer Skype?^^



nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2008)

Skypedownload hier liegen aber nicht installiert xD


----------



## White-Frost (31. Juli 2008)

guten abend die herren


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Thema in den Raum werf*
> 
> Hat hier eigentlich noch wer Skype?^^


der kleine große affe is auch wieder daaa !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja hab glaube noch skype ^^


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

nabend, hab auch skype, bekomm aber das Headset nich zum laufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Nabönd


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

Hihihi, alle haben's irgendwie doch so 'n bisschen, aber keiner kriegt's am Laufen, oder wie darf ich das verstehen? XD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nabönd


hallo...@ alanium hmm mein skype geht ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

da ich skype nich brauch hab ichs noch nich wieder installiert....


----------



## White-Frost (31. Juli 2008)

abend lurock


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

Vll. könnt ihr mir ja helfen. Mein Headset wird vom Rechner erkannt, und wenn ich es in Audiogeräte umstelle, kommt der Sound/Sprache trotzdem aus den Boxen. Bei Skype können die mich auch nicht hören.Headset is aber nicht stumm -> Wenn ich reinpuste hör ichs im Headset?!


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

NAbend Lurock


----------



## Zez (31. Juli 2008)

Abend

und mein Skype geht ^^


----------



## Rhokan (31. Juli 2008)

*auch skype hab*


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend an die Neulinge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (PN, go! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Guten Abend an die Neulinge.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hm welche neulinge ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (31. Juli 2008)

wozu PM? :C

zez... <-- mein Acc xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2008)

Läuft nun auch alles, sogar unter Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erreichbar: selor_kiith


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> hm welche neulinge ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, falsch ausgedrückt.^^ Neuankömmlinge trifft's wohl eher.^^


----------



## White-Frost (31. Juli 2008)

und was gibts sonst so auser reger skype austausch...


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

Hachja... Gibt es etwas schöneres als Abends zu duschen und dann mit nem kühlen Bierchen in Boxershorts im Nachtschwärmer zu posten und nebenher als Krönung die BuffedShow anzuschauen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2008)

Eine Frau :->


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

ok, so was hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gehabt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

hmm btw wo wir grade von skype reden mag mich wer in miranda / icq adden?? ^^


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

<-- alanium8 

Zez, da gibt's so viele Zez. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bist du der aus DE?^^ *duck*


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

@Withoutskill: Das klingt aber flehend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (31. Juli 2008)

Jup
und der acc ist "zez..." mit den 3 puntken^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2008)

Treffen wir uns alle doch in einer großen Konferenz xD


----------



## White-Frost (31. Juli 2008)

auf meinem profil haste meine icq


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> @Withoutskill: Das klingt aber flehend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


flehend ? awas^^ das ist freundliches bitten...BITTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2008)

*tätschelt Withoutskill mal und schneidet dem bösen Affen den Finger ab*


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

soziale kontakte sind überbewertet....


----------



## Zez (31. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (31. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> soziale kontakte sind überbewertet....


menschen allgemein sind überbewertet.....


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> *tätschelt Withoutskill mal und schneidet dem bösen Affen den Finger ab*


/cast Nachwachsen xD


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

riesentrollia hast du vollkommen recht, der allabendliche Nachtschwärmer reicht aus


----------



## White-Frost (31. Juli 2008)

mir is la ngweilig bin angepisst depri und hab meinen üblichen hass also spammt endlich mal^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> mir is la ngweilig bin angepisst depri und hab meinen üblichen hass also spammt endlich mal^^


*spam*


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Worum gehts denn diesmal? Wieder um geheime Probleme in eurem Sexleben?


----------



## Zez (31. Juli 2008)

Sooo ab morgen bin ich weg *freu*


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Sooo ab morgen bin ich weg *freu*


wo biste denn wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Zez (31. Juli 2008)

Nature One
So ein Electronic Musik festival - 2 Tage party ohne Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2008)

/me stubbst White-frost an 

Hey... alles easy Mann... ganz locker bleiben, zurücklehnen und ma so richtig chillen


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Nature One
> So ein Electronic Musik festival - 2 Tage party ohne Ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahso da is einer aus meiner gilde auch ^^ viel spaß ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

hallo,

ich hasse mein leben und möchte sterben.


----------



## Zez (31. Juli 2008)

Den werd ich haben - aber ohne Drogen!
Und Alkohol ist keine Droge :> - sonst wäre meine Aussage nicht richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Anmimefan on? Suche immernoch die Animes, siehe Animethema :O


----------



## White-Frost (31. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> /me stubbst White-frost an
> 
> Hey... alles easy Mann... ganz locker bleiben, zurücklehnen und ma so richtig chillen


chillen ich bind auer verspannt schon immer kanns nich anders hat gute gründe^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich hasse mein leben und möchte sterben.


nein möchtest du nicht ^^


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

Nabend LoD, wasn los?

Edit: schau Rofl.to und dir gehts wieder gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich hasse mein leben und möchte sterben.


/sign


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

ich soll im 3ten Lehrjahr in eine Abteilung versetzt werden (über die ich auch die Abschlussprüfung schreiben muss) in die ich nicht will.
Nachdem ich dann meine Lehre abgeschlossen habe muss ich raus aus der Abteilung weil sie mich wegen der Kosten die ich dann verursachen würde nciht mehr brauchen können. Dann darf ich mir neue Arbeite suchen (wieder in der selben Firma aber ich bin halt dann Ausgebildet für DIESE Abteilung). Ich hab ne Sauwut.

ich scheiß auf all eure Probs weil dieser scheiß Abteilungsleiter will ja unbedingt mein Leben zerstören dieser dreckige Bastard


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich soll im 3ten Lehrjahr in eine Abteilung versetzt werden (über die ich auch die Abschlussprüfung schreiben muss) in die ich nicht will.
> Nachdem ich dann meine Lehre abgeschlossen habe muss ich raus aus der Abteilung weil sie mich wegen der Kosten die ich dann verursachen würde nciht mehr brauchen können. Dann darf ich mir neue Arbeite suchen (wieder in der selben Firma aber ich bin halt dann Ausgebildet für DIESE Abteilung). Ich hab ne Sauwut.


ärgerlich...


----------



## White-Frost (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich soll im 3ten Lehrjahr in eine Abteilung versetzt werden (über die ich auch die Abschlussprüfung schreiben muss) in die ich nicht will.
> Nachdem ich dann meine Lehre abgeschlossen habe muss ich raus aus der Abteilung weil sie mich wegen der Kosten die ich dann verursachen würde nciht mehr brauchen können. Dann darf ich mir neue Arbeite suchen (wieder in der selben Firma aber ich bin halt dann Ausgebildet für DIESE Abteilung). Ich hab ne Sauwut.
> 
> ich scheiß auf all eure Probs weil dieser scheiß Abteilungsleiter will ja unbedingt mein Leben zerstören dieser dreckige Bastard


hmm töte ihn zwing ihn ähm es wird alles wieder gut? pff hahaha *schenkelklopfer* hörte sich des letzte lustig an


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> ärgerlich...


ärgerlich??? Du hast wohl n Vollschuß. Ich soll ein ganzes Jahr nur die Scheißjobs machen für die die anderen keinen Bock haben bloß das sich die Abteilung n paar  € fürn neuen Mitarbeiter spart. Um dann mit Abgeschlossener Lehre von vorne Anzufangen.
Was soll die Scheiße??


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hmm töte ihn zwing ihn ähm es wird alles wieder gut? pff hahaha *schenkelklopfer* hörte sich des letzte lustig an


ich hasse dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ich hasse die welt


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich hasse mein leben und möchte sterben.





White-Frost schrieb:


> /sign



Dann bringt euch um und fertig... Ihr machts euch auch unnötig schwer!


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

Ich bin seit paar Wochen mit der Schule fertig und hoffe in der Bundeswehr genommen zu werden (also jetzt mit Job und so). nächsten Monat entscheidet sich das und ich habe keinerlei Alternativen! Es ist sehr gewagt aber ähnlich wie dein Problem.


----------



## Zez (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hasse dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mich hasst du nicht!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ich bin seit paar Wochen mit der Schule fertig und hoffe in der Bundeswehr genommen zu werden (also jetzt mit Job und so). nächsten Monat entscheidet sich das und ich habe keinerlei Alternativen! Es ist sehr gewagt aber ähnlich wie dein Problem.


es ähnelt sich nicht im geringsten aber bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Mich hasst du nicht!


deshalb der edit


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

Ist das deprimierend... X_X Allen geht's kagge...


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2008)

Naaaahaaaaiiiin
Mir gehts nicht kagge ^^


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

Nabönd, D123


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

@Alanium:
Mir gehts nicht kacke!
Nabend D.


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ist das deprimierend... X_X Allen geht's kagge...


geht ^^


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

LoD ist leicht verärgert, sonst nicht viel


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Guten Abend


juhu noch ein fall fürs Suizidkomando


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Hey, ich hab die Lösung!
Kollektiver Selbstmord!
Eine Woche in denen wir all unser Geld ausgeben und leben wie wirs schon immer wollten und danach: Endö!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> LoD ist leicht verärgert, sonst nicht viel


Du bist wohl vollprall verärgert???? Bei dir hackts doch echt!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab die Lösung!
> Kollektiver Selbstmord!
> Eine Woche in denen wir all unser Geld ausgeben und leben wie wirs schon immer wollten und danach: Endö!


bin dabei mitlerweilen ist mir alles Scheißegal


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

Wollts nur nicht sooo an die gr. Glocke hängen... sry


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bin dabei mitlerweilen ist mir alles Scheißegal


ja is richtig scheiße usw aber das leben geht weiter !


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Wollts nur nicht sooo an die gr. Glocke hängen... sry


Wenn das meine letzte Woche wäre, würd ich 24/7 an 2 Glocken hängen!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> ja is richtig scheiße usw aber das leben geht weiter !


ja super da kann ich mir viel für kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2008)

*Spritze aufsetz und LoD mal ne Runde Beruhigungsmittel direkt injizier*


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

Is das Wetter nicht geil die Tage? schön geschmeidige 30°C grillen und vor der Tür die Ostsee! *ablenk*


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

aaaaaaahhhh hab meinen 100. post verpennt :X
Illuminatos: nein ich kann gar net pennen bei der hitze -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> *Spritze aufsetz und LoD mal ne Runde Beruhigungsmittel direkt injizier*


lass den scheiß es ist nicht komisch


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

Lod du kriegst das hin ich trau dir das zu du bist willensstark! 
hmmm kolektiver selbstmord .... ich weiß nicht .... da gibts noch einiges zu erledigen...


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

@Äffchen: bleibt doch noch der 1k!


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

Gratulation, großer kleiner Affe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2008)

Aufregen bringt dir aber auch nichts...


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Lod du kriegst das hin ich trau dir das zu du bist willensstark!
> hmmm kolektiver selbstmord .... ich weiß nicht .... da gibts noch einiges zu erledigen...


und du scheinbar unter drogen -.- bei soviel scheiße an einem tag vergehts einem echt


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 thx thx ^^ naja der 1k...dauert noch...^^


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

Hier geht das schnell! konnt gar nicht so schnell schauen wie ich 300 hatte


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Hier geht das schnell! konnt gar nicht so schnell schauen wie ich 300 hatte


ja so gings mir grade beim 100. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Juli 2008)

spielt ihr browsergames?

ich spiele travian.


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

Hmmm leute wir müssen lod helfen ich kann nicht mit ansehen wie einer meiner retter leidet ich muss die sache wieder gut machen !
Ok Lod überdenk ganz langsam noch einmal was passiert ist und versuche optionen für einen ausweg zu finden ach und kleiner tipp wenn du gerade allein bist schreien hilft echt gut um wut abzubauen oder schlag etwas am besten etwas totes und werloses


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

Find das echt Sahne, dass heut mal wieder was los ist hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Das Leben ist toll! *Helm aufsetz*


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> spielt ihr browsergames?
> 
> ich spiele travian.


ich spiel leute umbringen


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> spielt ihr browsergames?
> 
> ich spiele travian.


noe hab mehrmals mit monstersgame gestartet und dann immer mein pw vergessen xD


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> spielt ihr browsergames?
> 
> ich spiele travian.


Browsergames sind schrott! Punkt.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Hmmm leute wir müssen lod helfen ich kann nicht mit ansehen wie einer meiner retter leidet ich muss die sache wieder gut machen !
> Ok Lod überdenk ganz langsam noch einmal was passiert ist und versuche optionen für einen ausweg zu finden ach und kleiner tipp wenn du gerade allein bist schreien hilft echt gut um wut abzubauen oder schlag etwas am besten etwas totes und werloses


dann sollte ich wohl dich schlagen und was los ist kannste ne seite davor lesen


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> spielt ihr browsergames?
> 
> ich spiele travian.



ebenso  welt 2


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

heute ist aber viel los 0.o


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

ot vom ot: @ D132:
funzt das mit qip mittlerweile?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ebenso  welt 2


klunker! du auch hier !^^ hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

ey ich hab so geniale gewaltfantasien gegen den arsch von (Abteilungindieichmuss)-Leiter da würd sogar den machern von sämtlihcen Horrorfilmen angst und bang


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

Joa heut ist was los, @Klunker: tolle Sig!


----------



## White-Frost (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> heute ist aber viel los 0.o


jaja viel scheise viel mist viel leid viel typisches leben


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ebenso  welt 2


*SPANK IT*


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dann sollte ich wohl dich schlagen und was los ist kannste ne seite davor lesen


Ich hab schon gelesen ... und  wenn du mich schlägst gehts  am ende uns beiden nicht gut 
aber wirklich versuch deine wut rauszulassen glaub mir das wird dir helfen brüll einfach z.b ne pflanze an


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ot vom ot: @ D132:
> funzt das mit qip mittlerweile?


 Nö -.- wenn ich kyrillisch schreib steht da ????? 
wenn ich etwas kyrillisches empfange steht da ????Naja immerhin klappst in Icq


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon gelesen ... und  wenn du mich schlägst gehts  am ende uns beiden nicht gut
> aber wirklich versuch deine wut rauszulassen glaub mir das wird dir helfen brüll einfach z.b ne pflanze an


glaub mir wenn ich jetzt schreie dann is die gesamte straße wieder wach ich müsste jetzt ein masaker anrichten um meine wut abzubaun und selbst dann wäre ihc noch so im blutrausch das ich diesen verfickten abteilungsleiter totfoltern würde.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *SPANK IT*


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

Hey LoD: Ernsthaft was meinst du wieso es Wut "rauslassen" heißt?
Danach gehts einem einfach blendend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

ich kann euch gerne mal beschreiben wie ich ihn foltern würde.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich kann euch gerne mal beschreiben wie ich ihn foltern würde.


mh nein danke..^^


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich kann euch gerne mal beschreiben wie ich ihn foltern würde.


Doch das entspannt ungemein !


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Hey LoD: Ernsthaft was meinst du wieso es Wut "rauslassen" heißt?
> Danach gehts einem einfach blendend!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich mache jetzt dann eh wieder schreiterapie für mundfaule

> Slipknot -Sic
> Mudvayne-Determined
> Emil Bulls-Most evil spell

LUROCK DU HAT DOCH NE BRUTAL DEATH METAL BAND AN DER HAND GIEV YOUTUBE LINKS!!!!!


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich kann euch gerne mal beschreiben wie ich ihn foltern würde.


Lol, das will ich hören.... tzz.... Angst und Bang... Lol schieß los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Dankö^^   und Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 jap bin schon etwas länger da und verfolge lod selbstmitleid anstatt sich im klaren zu sein, dass es auch menshen gibt die gar keinen job haben obwohl sie qualifizeirt wären sein chef zu sein. also LoD pack deinen Arsch geh zum Abteilungsleitern und sag ihm die Meinugn oder apck deinen Arsch und mach deine Arbeit!!!!

So und jetzt das richtige.

Oh man, das sit wirklich schei0e...kenne das auch von meinem Praktikum beim TüV Nord...1 Woche nin der scheiß analyse abteiung rumgehanden und der betreuer ist dort das größte arschloch..hoffetnlich liest er das...Arschloch!!!!  

Aber die IT Abteilung ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich kann euch gerne mal beschreiben wie ich ihn foltern würde.


komm leg los du kannst es hast mir schon mal bewiesen ich will bestialisches krankes perverses vom allerfeinsten hören


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

ich würd den arsch mit benzin übergiesen anzünden warten bis seine haut brend ihn löschen in salz legen und wenn er vor schmerzen schreit ihm alle KNochen brechen ihm dann die FInger und Zehennägel rausreißen ihm jedes Körperteil abschneiden einzeln natürlich ihn auspeitschen nochmal anzünden wieder löschen nochmal in salz legen ihn mit mit aids verseuchten blutkonserven wieder aufpäppeln und dann am leben halten bis hiv ihn umbringt das wäre schön!


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

Mann irrgendwie scheint eine periode am laufen zu sein die allen das Leben kaputt macht -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Dankö^^   und Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was glaubst du wie mir die imo am arsch vorbei gehn ich werde einfach ausgenutzt und weggeworfen wie ein taschentuch hallo ich bin auch noch ein mensch und nicht nur mittel zum zweck.


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich würd den arsch mit benzin übergiesen anzünden warten bis seine haut brend ihn löschen in salz legen und wenn er vor schmerzen schreit ihm alle KNochen brechen ihm dann die FInger und Zehennägel rausreißen ihm jedes Körperteil abschneiden einzeln natürlich ihn auspeitschen nochmal anzünden wieder löschen nochmal in salz legen ihn mit mit aids verseuchten blutkonserven wieder aufpäppeln und dann am leben halten bis hiv ihn umbringt das wäre schön!


 Nein du bist zu mehr in der lage zu grausameren und sadistischeren taten los hetz dich auf! gib uns mkrankere beispiele dann gehts dir echt besser


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Mann irrgendwie scheint eine periode am laufen zu sein die allen das Leben kaputt macht -.-


mh bei mir ist NOCH alles okay...bis auf das nur noch die nächste woche ferien sind und danach wieder schule ^^


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich würd den arsch mit benzin übergiesen anzünden warten bis seine haut brend ihn löschen in salz legen und wenn er vor schmerzen schreit ihm alle KNochen brechen ihm dann die FInger und Zehennägel rausreißen ihm jedes Körperteil abschneiden einzeln natürlich ihn auspeitschen nochmal anzünden wieder löschen nochmal in salz legen ihn mit mit aids verseuchten blutkonserven wieder aufpäppeln und dann am leben halten bis hiv ihn umbringt das wäre schön!



naja gibt heftigeres^^


D132 schrieb:


> Mann irrgendwie scheint eine periode am laufen zu sein die allen das Leben kaputt macht -.-


 mir geht'S gut   und lurock glaube ich auch^^


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

LoD... Das ist, ganz ehrlich, langweilig... -.-

Und wenn du was lautes suchst, guck bei YouTube mal nach Job For A Cowboy!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Nein du bist zu mehr in der lage zu grausameren und sadistischeren taten los hetz dich auf! gib uns mkrankere beispiele dann gehts dir echt besser


alter das is das grausamste was es auf der welt gibt wer noch krankeres zusammenbringt soll mich anrufen ich leg euch das arschloch vor die füße und ergötze mich dann an dem leid.


----------



## White-Frost (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Mann irrgendwie scheint eine periode am laufen zu sein die allen das Leben kaputt macht -.-


hmm die zieht sich bei mir aber schon 17 jahre 10 monate und 25 tage in etwa +/- 1 tag


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> mh bei mir ist NOCH alles okay...bis auf das nur noch die nächste woche ferien sind und danach wieder schule ^^






Klunker schrieb:


> naja gibt heftigeres^^
> 
> mir geht'S gut   und lurock glaube ich auch^^


 Man ihr glückspilze ...... *den ewigen hass von D132 auf euch zieh*


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> alter das is das grausamste was es auf der welt gibt wer noch krankeres zusammenbringt soll mich anrufen ich leg euch das arschloch vor die füße und ergötze mich dann an dem leid.


Bingo! Lass mir 5-10 Min. Zeit und ich liefer dir eine ideenreiche, schön unangeneme Anleitung!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

oha wir haben aggro von D132 gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> LoD... Das ist, ganz ehrlich, langweilig... -.-
> 
> Und wenn du was lautes suchst, guck bei YouTube mal nach Job For A Cowboy!


danke genau das richtige


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

Mir gehts auch Prächtig! Und wenn ich nächsten Monat erfahre ob ich in der Bundeswehr aufgenommen werde, bin ich Glücklich wie Sau. Denn ich würde erst im Januar meine Grundausbildung machen und hätte dazwischen 3Monate frei!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Falls nicht dann...öhm ja ka. Aber an sowas sollte man auch nicht denken, man lebt nur einmal.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bingo! Lass mir 5-10 Min. Zeit und ich liefer dir eine ideenreiche, schön unangeneme Anleitung!


GO!


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> alter das is das grausamste was es auf der welt gibt wer noch krankeres zusammenbringt soll mich anrufen ich leg euch das arschloch vor die füße und ergötze mich dann an dem leid.


Du machst das zu schnell da gibt es etwas das  familie heißt und glaub mir verbrennen und in salz baden oder knochen brechen ist noch garnichts du soltest die hohe kunst des folterns von mir erlernen^^ du hast optionen wie zähne mit einer zange rausreißen vergessen ..... und vieles mehr


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Du machst das zu schnell da gibt es etwas das sich familie heißt und glaub mir verbrennen und in salz baden oder knochen brechen ist noch garnichts du soltest die hohe kunst des folterns von mir erlernen^^ du hast optionen wie zähne mit einer zange rausreißen vergessen ..... und vieles mehr


boar näh hör auf ^^ sowas mit zähnen kann ich ja gar nicht abhaben ^^


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube, ich verabschiede mich mal hier.^^ Nach @ all


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich verabschiede mich mal hier.^^ Nach @ all


gn8


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> boar näh hör auf ^^ sowas mit zähnen kann ich ja gar nicht abhaben ^^


Pass auf du hast aggro! *nach dem äffchen aushol*
Edith: Zähne ausreißen und in den löchern im zahnfleisch etwas brennendes hineinpuhlen


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Du machst das zu schnell da gibt es etwas das  familie heißt und glaub mir verbrennen und in salz baden oder knochen brechen ist noch garnichts du soltest die hohe kunst des folterns von mir erlernen^^ du hast optionen wie zähne mit einer zange rausreißen vergessen ..... und vieles mehr


ich habe nur das grobe beschrieben so sachen wie seine frau vor seinen augen auf schönste hostile manier umbringen + kinder natürlich h ab ich mal weggelassen


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

Hier LoD: eine Weisheit die ich persönlic SEHR oft anwende:
"Ich habe vor langer Zeit gelernt, dass sich Sorgen machen wie ein Schaukelstuhl ist; Man ist zwar beschäftigt, aber man kommt nicht weiter!"


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Pass auf du hast aggro! *nach dem äffchen aushol*


*höflich entschuldige und verbeug*


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Hier LoD: eine Weisheit die ich persönlic SEHR oft anwende:
> "Ich habe vor langer Zeit gelernt, dass sich Sorgen machen wie ein Schaukelstuhl ist; Man ist zwar beschäftigt, aber man kommt nicht weiter!"


Weisheiten gehn mir mal sowas von am arsch vorbei ich will blut sehn.


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo Chef wie geht es ihnen..stellen sie sich mal vor wie es ist anch hause zu komemn und seine Familie am tisch zu sehen und ihnen der geruch von fleisch durch die nase weht...ich weiß sie mögen blutig...habe sogar frischfleisch...gesellen sie sich doch zu ihrer familie und verzehren ihr letztes abendmal mit der familie.

Ihre Frau ergab einen prächtigen SChinken..ach warum essen sie denn nicht..geschockt? ich war auch geschockt als ich hören musste was sie mit mir anstellen wollen..wollen sie wissen was ich gedacht habe...Arschloch..Oh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr aht hund sie gebissen wie kommts, der war docha cuh immer so ein lieber..naja die Tollwut verändert alle..auch sie..spüren sie schon wie der spreichel sich mit ihrem blut vermischt spüren sie die krankheit wie sie durch ihre venen zieht.

Hhahahahaha....ich bin so unkreativ..ich hätte sie auf so eine schöne weise töten können, was solls mögen sie weiter leben aber mit der gewissheit  irgentetwas wird immer über ihnen lauern sei es die neue verstorben freundin oder sosntwas....

-----------------------------------------


mir fallen keine tötungsmetoden ein  shit^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> mir fallen keine tötungsmetoden ein  shit^^


unkreativer sack


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich habe nur das grobe beschrieben so sachen wie seine frau vor seinen augen auf schönste hostile manier umbringen + kinder natürlich h ab ich mal weggelassen


Umbringen pfff du bist ein anfänger was folter angeht ^^
du musst folter über jahre hinweg betreiben sie demütigen und ernidrigen. Ok da ja er dein haubtziel ist könntest du frau+ kinder .... nach nem halben jahr entsorgen am besten schmerzahft vor seinen augen zb ihnen mit ner flex die schädeldecke öffnen und dann im hirn mit ner gabel rummstochern aber er muss bis zum schluss überleben denn wenn er sich den tot wünscht und ihn nicht bekommt ist das die größte befriedigung die du bekommen kannst glaube mir *sprach der meister der hohen kunst der folter*


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

LoD:
Hui, musst du eigentlich jeden hier anpöbeln? Wir haben auch Gefühle!...irgendwo


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Umbringen pfff du bist ein anfänger was folter angeht ^^
> du musst folter über jahre hinweg betreiben sie demütigen und ernidrigen. Ok da ja er dein haubtziel ist könntest du frau+ kinder .... nach nem halben jahr entsorgen am besten schmerzahft vor seinen augen zb ihnen mit ner flex die schädeldecke öffnen und dann im hirn mit ner gabel rummstochern aber er muss bis zum schluss überleben denn wenn er sich den tot wünscht und ihn nicht bekommt ist das die größte befriedigung die du bekommen kannst glaube mir *sprach der meister der hohen kunst der folter*



hey du tickst wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   haste meinen text gelesen^^  yammi braten duft wenn der man nach ahuse komtm und einen leckeren braten reicht ist das doch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Umbringen pfff du bist ein anfänger was folter angeht ^^
> du musst folter über jahre hinweg betreiben sie demütigen und ernidrigen. Ok da ja er dein haubtziel ist könntest du frau+ kinder .... nach nem halben jahr entsorgen am besten schmerzahft vor seinen augen zb ihnen mit ner flex die schädeldecke öffnen und dann im hirn mit ner gabel rummstochern aber er muss bis zum schluss überleben denn wenn er sich den tot wünscht und ihn nicht bekommt ist das die größte befriedigung die du bekommen kannst glaube mir *sprach der meister der hohen kunst der folter*


naja deshalb würde ich ihn ja mit den mit aids verseuchten blutkonserven wieder aufpäppeln bis hiv ihn dahinraft das is schön langsam  und grausam


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

weis keiner mehr n paar foltermethoden oder was?


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja deshalb würde ich ihn ja mit den mit aids verseuchten blutkonserven wieder aufpäppeln bis hiv ihn dahinraft das is schön langsam  und grausam


Waaaaaaaaaas? nochmal von anfang an die genugtuung besteht darin das er sich den tot wünscht ihn aber nicht bekommt da du ihn in irrgend einem kellerloch mishandelst schon seit langer langer zeit.... er ist allein hat  jeden den er liebt vor seinen augen auf schreckliche weise verloren wozu leben? aber das leben ist doch zu kostbar um sterben zu wollen also lebt er weiter und leidet tag ein tag aus und du steuerst dazu bei ihn jeden tag mehr und mehr zu mishanndeln nur etwas jeden tag aber nicht zu viel denn merke jeh länger er lebt desto mehr genugtuung für dich ! vergiss aids aids tut nicht so sehr weh wie meine foltermethoden!
Edith wenn du willst habe ich morgen um punkt 21:00:00 einen perfekt ausgeklügelten folterplan für die nächsten 5 jahre *pfeif pfeif*


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Waaaaaaaaaas? nochmal von anfang an die genugtuung besteht darin das er sich den tot wünscht ihn aber nicht bekommt da du ihn in irrgend einem kellerloch mishandelst schon seit langer langer zeit.... er ist allein hat  jeden den er liebt vor seinen augen auf schreckliche weise verloren wozu leben? aber das leben ist doch zu kostbar um sterben zu wollen also lebt er weiter und leidet tag ein tag aus und du steuerst dazu bei ihn jeden tag mehr und mehr zu mishanndeln nur etwas jeden tag aber nicht zu viel denn merke jeh länger er lebt desto mehr genugtuung für dich ! vergiss aids aids tut nicht so sehr weh wie meine foltermethoden!



guck mal bitte den letzten post auf der seiet vorher an^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Waaaaaaaaaas? nochmal von anfang an die genugtuung besteht darin das er sich den tot wünscht ihn aber nicht bekommt da du ihn in irrgend einem kellerloch mishandelst schon seit langer langer zeit.... er ist allein hat  jeden den er liebt vor seinen augen auf schreckliche weise verloren wozu leben? aber das leben ist doch zu kostbar um sterben zu wollen also lebt er weiter und leidet tag ein tag aus und du steuerst dazu bei ihn jeden tag mehr und mehr zu mishanndeln nur etwas jeden tag aber nicht zu viel denn merke jeh länger er lebt desto mehr genugtuung für dich ! vergiss aids aids tut nicht so sehr weh wie meine foltermethoden!


ok dann kein aids dann pumpe ich pures heroin in seine venen lass ihn süchtig werden und geb es ihm dann nicht


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok dann kein aids dann pumpe ich pures heroin in seine venen lass ihn süchtig werden und geb es ihm dann nicht


ahhh er versteht wie der hasse fliegt. *C. Montgomery Burns like die hände falt*


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ahhh er versteht wie der hasse fliegt. *C. Montgomery Burns like die hände falt*


je grausamer das hier wird desto größer wird mein grinsen ich freu mich shcon auf lurocks ausführungen


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> guck mal bitte den letzten post auf der seiet vorher an^^


ansatzweise hast du es begriffen  aber da fehlt die grausamkeit du schinkenfanatiker ^^
Edith: ok morgen um Punkt 21:00:00 bekommst du eine anleitung die lurocks kleinen fetzen pergament so in den schatten stellt das lurock sich wünschen würde nie einen buffed acc gemacht zu haben *böse grins*


----------



## Illuminatos (31. Juli 2008)

Naja gut. WIll dann auch mal in die Federn. Ist mir heut zu Depri hier...
Nachti


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

@LoD
Du entkleidest deine Opfer, bindest sie auf einen Stuhl und stülpst ihnen einen Sack übern Kopf, so das sie nichts siehen. Unwissenheit ist eine ziemlich gute Foltermethode, mach ihnen Angst und sie foltern sich selbst mit ihren Gedanken in denen sie sich 100%ig ausmalen, was mit ihnen passieren könnte. Danach schmeißt du den Sack weg, lass sie sehen wie ihre Haut verbrennt, denn das tut höllisch weh, tötet aber nicht, wenn man aufpasst. Finde ihre Ängste heraus, wenn sie Angst vor Spinnen haben, stell den Stuhl in eine Badewanne und schmeiß Spinnen rein, die werden sich vollscheißen, das glaubst du nicht! Dann binde sie an eine Wand, schneid ihnen die Zunge raus und droh ihnen, ihnen die Augen auszubrennen! Brech ihnen ein paar Knochen und steck sie in einen winzigen Raum oder eine große Kiste und lass sie einen Tag dadrin. Hol sie dann raus und zwing sie 50 Meter über Reißbrettstifte zu laufen, da sonst ihrer Familie dasselbe droht, sie werden es tun. Lass sie Scheiße fressen, brech ihnen die Beine und leg sie in eine Wanne voller Maden/Würmer. Und irgendwann schmeißt du ihn weg, in die Kanalisation oder in den Wald, egal, einfach weg, wenn er gefunden wird und ins Krankenhaus gebracht wird, wird er sich nach seiner Genesung ganz sicher umbringen wollen, rette ihn! Wenn er stirbt, wo du ihn ausgesetzt hast... tja... dann bist du fertig.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

ich hab passende musik: The Black Dahlia Murder
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DosW2CAKBqI&...feature=related


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> @LoD
> Du entkleidest deine Opfer, bindest sie auf einen Stuhl und stülpst ihnen einen Sack übern Kopf, so das sie nichts siehen. Unwissenheit ist eine ziemlich gute Foltermethode, mach ihnen Angst und sie foltern sich selbst mit ihren Gedanken in denen sie sich 100%ig ausmalen, was mit ihnen passieren könnte. Danach schmeißt du den Sack weg, lass sie sehen wie ihre Haut verbrennt, denn das tut höllisch weh, tötet aber nicht, wenn man aufpasst. Finde ihre Ängste heraus, wenn sie Angst vor Spinnen haben, stell den Stuhl in eine Badewanne und schmeiß Spinnen rein, die werden sich vollscheißen, das glaubst du nicht! Dann binde sie an eine Wand, schneid ihnen die Zunge raus und droh ihnen, ihnen die Augen auszubrennen! Brech ihnen ein paar Knochen und steck sie in einen winzigen Raum oder eine große Kiste und lass sie einen Tag dadrin. Hol sie dann raus und zwing sie 50 Meter über Reißbrettstifte zu laufen, da sonst ihrer Familie dasselbe droht, sie werden es tun. Lass sie Scheiße fressen, brech ihnen die Beine und leg sie in eine Wanne voller Maden/Würmer. Und irgendwann schmeißt du ihn weg, in die Kanalisation oder in den Wald, egal, einfach weg, wenn er gefunden wird und ins Krankenhaus gebracht wird, wird er sich nach seiner Genesung ganz sicher umbringen wollen, rette ihn! Wenn er stirbt, wo du ihn ausgesetzt hast... tja... dann bist du fertig.


iwie langweilig ok das mit den ängesten gefällt mir aber der rest is langweilig


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> @LoD
> Du entkleidest deine Opfer, bindest sie auf einen Stuhl und stülpst ihnen einen Sack übern Kopf, so das sie nichts siehen. Unwissenheit ist eine ziemlich gute Foltermethode, mach ihnen Angst und sie foltern sich selbst mit ihren Gedanken in denen sie sich 100%ig ausmalen, was mit ihnen passieren könnte. Danach schmeißt du den Sack weg, lass sie sehen wie ihre Haut verbrennt, denn das tut höllisch weh, tötet aber nicht, wenn man aufpasst. Finde ihre Ängste heraus, wenn sie Angst vor Spinnen haben, stell den Stuhl in eine Badewanne und schmeiß Spinnen rein, die werden sich vollscheißen, das glaubst du nicht! Dann binde sie an eine Wand, schneid ihnen die Zunge raus und droh ihnen, ihnen die Augen auszubrennen! Brech ihnen ein paar Knochen und steck sie in einen winzigen Raum oder eine große Kiste und lass sie einen Tag dadrin. Hol sie dann raus und zwing sie 50 Meter über Reißbrettstifte zu laufen, da sonst ihrer Familie dasselbe droht, sie werden es tun. Lass sie Scheiße fressen, brech ihnen die Beine und leg sie in eine Wanne voller Maden/Würmer. Und irgendwann schmeißt du ihn weg, in die Kanalisation oder in den Wald, egal, einfach weg, wenn er gefunden wird und ins Krankenhaus gebracht wird, wird er sich nach seiner Genesung ganz sicher umbringen wollen, rette ihn! Wenn er stirbt, wo du ihn ausgesetzt hast... tja... dann bist du fertig.


Lurock das war warhaftig         das ungrauenfollste was ich jeh gelesen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also Lod morgen 21:00:00 hast du die lösung für dein problem aber gib mir einige hinweise wie viele kinder großeltern am leben verwandte haustiere alles was du hast immer raus damit!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ansatzweise hast du es begriffen  aber da fehlt die grausamkeit du schinkenfanatiker ^^
> Edith: ok morgen um Punkt 21:00:00 bekommst du eine anleitung die lurocks kleinen fetzen pergament so in den schatten stellt das lurock sich wünschen würde nie einen buffed acc gemacht zu haben *böse grins*


ich nehm dich beim wort


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> iwie langweilig ok das mit den ängesten gefällt mir aber der rest is langweilig





D132 schrieb:


> Lurock das war warhaftig         das ungrauenfollste was ich jeh gelesen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Macht das erstmal durch!^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

hmm wird mir iwie zu blöd hier von den themen her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nix gegen euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gn8 all man schreibt sich bestimmt morgen wieder ^^


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Macht das erstmal durch!^^


für lod´s fall reichen keine psychischen schäden da müssen auch noch physische hinzukommen !
nacht äffchen und merke AGGRO vergeht nie *rrrrrrr*


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2008)

So jetzt mal ende hier... macht das per ICQ oder so aber net hier und lasst eure schlechte Laune beim nächsten mal draußen!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> So jetzt mal ende hier... macht das per ICQ oder so aber net hier und lasst eure schlechte Laune beim nächsten mal draußen!


/sign


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Mmmhkay... Ändern wir das Thema...


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Macht das erstmal durch!^^


du lässt brutal nach lurock!
mal abgesehn davon verfliegt der ganze hass bis morgen hoffentlich sonst spring ich dem scheißkerl in der firma an die gurgel und reiß ihm sein scheißherz raus


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

wir versuchen doch blos Lod aufzuheitern *zu Lod rüberzwinker morgen 21....*
Ok da das thema geklärt wer was steht als nächstes thema auf dem plan?


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> So jetzt mal ende hier... macht das per ICQ oder so aber net hier und lasst eure schlechte Laune beim nächsten mal draußen!


Hallo, wir wollen doch nur helfen! Auch Suizidhilfe ist Hilfe!


----------



## Foertel (31. Juli 2008)

Jungs und Mädels, let's do CHILLING  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder so ähnlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du lässt brutal nach lurock!
> mal abgesehn davon verfliegt der ganze hass bis morgen hoffentlich sonst spring ich dem scheißkerl in der firma an die gurgel und reiß ihm sein scheißherz raus


Ich fand meins schlimmer als deins...! =(


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

ich geh jetzt eh pennen und ich hoffe ich träum schön grausam


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

und da fällt der nächste ihn ohnmacht ... gute nacht


----------



## White-Frost (31. Juli 2008)

bin weg gn8


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

noch bin ich da und ich muss sagen mir gehts eigendlich schon wieder viel besser


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2008)

Ich als baldige Pädagogische Ordnungsmacht muss hier definitivst einschreiten...

Solche Themen gehören in den Privaten Bereich und nicht öffentlich... Wenn ihr helfen wollte... ICQ, MSN oder E-Mail... PUNKT ENDE und LoD... Geh schlafen... es wird so nicht besser


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

und noch einer *hihi* gute nacht


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich als baldige Pädagogische Ordnungsmacht muss hier definitivst einschreiten...
> 
> Solche Themen gehören in den Privaten Bereich und nicht öffentlich... Wenn ihr helfen wollte... ICQ, MSN oder E-Mail... PUNKT ENDE und LoD... Geh schlafen... es wird so nicht besser


*G* der Herr Lehrer


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

wir sollten das Thema einfach ins Nirvana spammen dann findest keiner mehr.


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich als baldige Pädagogische Ordnungsmacht muss hier definitivst einschreiten...
> 
> Solche Themen gehören in den Privaten Bereich und nicht öffentlich... Wenn ihr helfen wollte... ICQ, MSN oder E-Mail... PUNKT ENDE und LoD... Geh schlafen... es wird so nicht besser


Hier gehören alle Themen rein!
Von A, wie Aale, bis Z, wie Zunge!


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich als baldige Pädagogische Ordnungsmacht muss hier definitivst einschreiten...
> 
> Solche Themen gehören in den Privaten Bereich und nicht öffentlich... Wenn ihr helfen wollte... ICQ, MSN oder E-Mail... PUNKT ENDE und LoD... Geh schlafen... es wird so nicht besser


ach komm wir versuchen doch nur Lod aufzuheitern den arme hatte noch was gut bei mir und ich bin halt so ein krankes kerlchen ^^
aber es ist jetzt eh vorbei =)


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ach komm wir versuchen doch nur Lod aufzuheitern den arme hatte noch was gut bei mir und ich bin halt so ein krankes kerlchen ^^
> aber es ist jetzt eh vorbei =)


eben jetzt bin sogar ich wieder friedlich


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hier gehören alle Themen rein!
> Von A, wie Aale, bis Z, wie Zunge!



Ich bin hier der Lehrer Suizid, Folter etc. sind keine Themen die öffentlich in solcher weise ausgeprochen werden sollen... immerhin aufruf zu straftaten etc. pp.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

mal abgesehen davon wird er eh schon alles reportet haben und ich hab morgen keinen buffed acc mehr -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin hier der Lehrer Suizid, Folter etc. sind keine Themen die öffentlich in solcher weise ausgeprochen werden sollen... immerhin aufruf zu straftaten etc. pp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und einen menschen bis aufs blut zu quälen, auszunutzen und dann wegzuwerfen ist besser na dann mahlzeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2008)

Quatsch, reported ist garnichts...
Soll nur mal ein ende haben


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

ok Themenwechsel


wer ist noch in der Hallo Kitty Online Beta? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Quatsch, reported ist garnichts...
> Soll nur mal ein ende haben


ich hab jetzt wieder genug eindrücke die ich verwenden kann.

Irgendwann sollten wir diesen Threat mal zu den machern von Saw schicken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

soo habt ihr jetz langsam wieder n vernünftiges thema?


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ok Themenwechsel
> 
> 
> wer ist noch in der Hallo Kitty Online Beta?
> ...


giev key das is die ultimative folter!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> soo habt ihr jetz langsam wieder n vernünftiges thema?


kommt immer drauf an wie du vernünftig definierst


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> soo habt ihr jetz langsam wieder n vernünftiges thema?


Pipi und Vaaaa.... ...lium!


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin hier der Lehrer Suizid, Folter etc. sind keine Themen die öffentlich in solcher weise ausgeprochen werden sollen... immerhin aufruf zu straftaten etc. pp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keine panik ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen das ich warscheinlich psychisch der einzige binn der ohne reue jemanden töten könnte aber das lässt meine berufliche zukunftsplanung nicht zu *gott hat diese welt glück gehabt^^*
*zu lod rüberlinsel amokläufe besprechen wir besser später ohne zeugen* =D
OK thema gewächselt !
Edith: zu meiner selbstverteidigung ich spiele keine Egoshooter noch schaue ich mir horror oder splatter filme an ich lehne strickt jede form von paramilitärischer gewalt ab und alle die von mir vorhin genanten foltermethoden sind Deutschland-Weltweit verboten und nicht zur nachahmung geeignet. Ich übernehme keinerlei hafftung für unfälle durch meine beispiele =D


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Pipi und Vaaaa.... ...lium!


hmm ne valium wärs jetzt


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> *zu lod rüberlinsel amokläufe besprechen wir besser später ohne zeugen* =D


keine angst für amokläufe brauch ich keine anleitung, ich hab ja CS *schenkelklopfer*

übrigends schönen tag auch herr schäuble


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Klunker@Hello_Kitty_Online_Beta.com

5268-6576-6325-2577

Den Download Clienten gibs auf der seite


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

hmmm oder wie wärs mit nahrungsmitteln?


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Klunker@Hello_Kitty_Online_Beta.com
> 
> 5268-6576-6325-2577
> 
> Den Download Clienten gibs auf der seite


meine homepage ist 

www.gibts.net


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

ok wenn ihr nicht über essen sprechen wollt wie wärs mit hmmm*grübel*
Kunst!


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

http://www.hellokittyonline.com/us/index.p...amp;s=dl_client   dann eben so-.-

du wolltest halt meinen Key haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

soooo *bei sanriotwon registrier weil hello kitty online spielen will*


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

trolli haste keine lösung für mein qip problem?


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> trolli haste keine lösung für mein qip problem?


nö


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nö


und ich dachte du liebst mich und ich könnte mich bei egal welchem problem auf dich verlassen, du schufft ! *weinend lod in die arme fall*


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> und ich dachte du liebst mich und ich könnte mich bei egal welchem problem auf dich verlassen *weinend lod in die arme fall*


*spritze zück* also ich hab die lösung für alle probs!


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> und ich dachte du liebst mich und ich könnte mich bei egal welchem problem auf dich verlassen, du schufft ! *weinend lod in die arme fall*


Haahaaa! Ritz dich, Emolein!


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

Was befindet sich in ihrem Injektionsbehläter Mr. ?


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

hose is unten. komm rum wenn du bock hast


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

hey so sehr liebe ich dich auch nicht kumpel <.<


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> hey so sehr liebe ich dich auch nicht kumpel <.<


Wir mobben dich Emolein, also puste um dein Leben! Mwahaha!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hose is unten. komm rum wenn du bock hast


WTF???


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

ok..langsam driftet das ab...


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wir mobben dich Emolein, also puste um dein Leben! Mwahaha!


Glaub mir bevor ich mich ritze können spamer denken also nie ! *weltherrschaftsgelächter* 
Ja ich weiß ich bin ziemlich krank und das sagen auch alle in meinem bekanntenkreis nur so als kleine anmerkung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock, Klunker ab ins Nachtschwärmer Gruppen Forum!


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> hey so sehr liebe ich dich auch nicht kumpel <.<


und ich hab schon angefangen mich zu freuen...


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Glaub mir bevor ich mich ritze können spamer denken also nie ! *weltherrschaftsgelächter*
> Ja ich weiß ich bin ziemlich krank und das sagen auch alle in meinem bekanntenkreis nur so als kleine anmerkung.


Du bist nicht krank... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Lurock, Klunker ab ins Nachtschwärmer Gruppen Forum!


Hey ich will mit !
Endlich jemand der meine wahre geistige brillianz endeckt @ lurock


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Hey ich will mit !


das werden wir sehn!

@D132 du bist wirklcih nciht krank!


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das werden wir sehn!


wenn ich bettel ? biiiiiiiitte biiiitte bitte bieeeeeeeiitte bittö bitte biiieieieitte ^^ 
Jungs lasst mich nicht hier zurück ich habe langeweile -.-


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> wenn ich bettel ? biiiiiiiitte biiiitte bitte bieeeeeeeiitte bittö bitte biiieieieitte ^^


So erst recht nicht... =P


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So erst recht nicht... =P


geh mal ins gruppen forum bitte


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Wrigley's Spearmint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

Ok ich bin zu allen schweinischen mutproben bereit !


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ok ich bin zu allen schweinischen mutproben bereit !


ähhh ok dann lauf nackt durch Köln und bück dich nach jedem 3ten Schritt


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

dir ist klar das mich um die uhrzeit fast niemand sieht?


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> dir ist klar das mich um die uhrzeit fast niemand sieht?


es is grad mal halb 12....


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> dir ist klar das mich um die uhrzeit fast niemand sieht?


ich mein auch eher am Sa nachmittag


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

D132 vogel ist unterwegs !


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> dir ist klar das mich um die uhrzeit fast niemand sieht?


Oh doch, die werden dich sehen, mit den Neonleuchtröhren in deinem Arsch... Mwahaha!


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

Ja und da sind keine touristen mehr vor allem keine asiatischen die so gerne knippsen, dabei bin ich doch so fotogen ^^
Edith: Vogel abgeschossen und wo klick ich jetzt hin?


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh doch, die werden dich sehen, mit den Neonleuchtröhren in deinem Arsch... Mwahaha!


LOOOL 

ich geh pennen 

GN8 @ all

schlaft schön und träumt gut


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ja und da sind keine touristen mehr vor allem keine asiatischen die so gerne knippsen, dabei bin ich doch so fotogen ^^
> Edith fogel abgeschossen und wo klick ich jetzt hin?


Oo omg


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

nachti lod  bin auch mal weg  cus =)


----------



## Mondryx (31. Juli 2008)

cu klunker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (31. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Oo omg


Ach gott ich bin blind -.-
by klunker
Naja wenn hier niemand mehr ist geh ich um 23:40:00 off


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

ach mist zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


noch wer hier?
grad entdeckt das theramoore > schatt is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einziger ort wo ich bis jetzt 260fps hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schatt komm ich nie über 100 -.- grml


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Halt hier nicht wegrennen minas!
edith: bist du weg?


----------



## Rhokan (1. August 2008)

was gibts denn an 100FPS auszusetzen? ich bin froh wenn ich in shatt über 30 hab


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

Jea 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 doch noch wer da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tach robo kitty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> was gibts denn an 100FPS auszusetzen? ich bin froh wenn ich in shatt über 30 hab


 weis nid aber 250 klingt besser als 100 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Juhu ich bin nicht allein =D


----------



## Ti_Zero (1. August 2008)

Guten Abend, wisst ihr was?

ich hab so viel langweile, ich geb euch gerne etwas davon ab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

was los bei euch? war grad noggenfrogga kaufen und nun gehts weiter bg leechen mit twink = genug zeit zum spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (1. August 2008)

Zwischen 250 und 100 merkste eh keinen unterschied, alles über 30 is genug^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Juhu ich bin nicht allein =D



ich lass doch katzen nid alein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine hat sich aufm pult eingekuschelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 meine katze^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Zwischen 250 und 100 merkste eh keinen unterschied, alles über 30 is genug^^



alles über 25 erkennt das menschliche auge nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> Guten Abend, wisst ihr was?
> 
> ich hab so viel langweile, ich geb euch gerne etwas davon ab!
> 
> ...



nett von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (1. August 2008)

nabend zero


ich glaub ich geh pennen : O


----------



## Ti_Zero (1. August 2008)

[gedusel]

jo, genießt meine seltene nettigkeit...und seit dankbar das ich euch mit meiner anwesenheit beehre. KNIET nieder

[/gedusel]


----------



## Rhokan (1. August 2008)

nö.


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

bück dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3 rammstien *g*

hmm stratovarius is gar nid so schlecht wie ich dachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gradma albumb durchhören


----------



## Ti_Zero (1. August 2008)

Na immerhin hast du beschäftigung ^^


----------



## Rhokan (1. August 2008)

Wann macht Rammstein eigentlich m al wieder ne Tour? :-O

naja ich geh schlafen, gn8


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

1 4|\/| 534|2c|-|1|\|g f0|2 4 |\|3\/\/ VV4/_/_|>4|>3|2!
But I didn't find ein Gutes... =(


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

hmm weis gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffentlich kommen sie dann aber in die schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jea 3te av gewonnnen .. wenigstens an einem ort sind allis zu was nützlich xd


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 1 4|\/| 534|2c|-|1|\|g f0|2 4 |\|3\/\/ VV4/_/_|>4|>3|2!
> But I didn't find ein Gutes... =(



was für ein wallpaper brauchst denn?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was für ein wallpaper brauchst denn?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Blut + Titten + wenn möglich dunkel

Schon ziemlich viele gefunden, aber keins was mir gut genug gefällt...


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

hmm machst die auswahl ja nid grad klein xD
hmm ma kuken vlt find ich was


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Jo, wär nice, aber ich bin schon seit guten 2 Stunden am suchen...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (1. August 2008)

`elloooooo. I am Lindsay Looohaaaan!


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Lol, habt ihr schon den 'Resident Evil: Degeneration'-Trailer gesehen?


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

jo sah irgendwie geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo sah irgendwie geil aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Im Gegenteil... Genau dasselbe wie immer, diesmal nur in nem Flughafen... oO
Naja, aber der Saw V Trailer sah nice aus!


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

mir gefällt das wie immer xD


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mir gefällt das wie immer xD


Naja, die Spiele gehn so, die Filme sind besser, außerdem gefällt mir die Frau Jovovich ganz gut (nur in den RE-Filmen!)... :X


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

mir gefiel sie in 5te element^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (1. August 2008)

Mir gefällt sie garnicht... Um ehrlich zu sein , ich finde sie äusserst unakktraktiv - ja wenn nicht sogar abstoßend Oo


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

naja bin ma pennen schlöaf hier fast wärend dem zocken ein xD


----------



## Bankchar (1. August 2008)

Noch jemand da ?


----------



## Crackmack (1. August 2008)

Moin Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. August 2008)

is noch wer da?
^^


----------



## Mondryx (1. August 2008)

Ich bin noch wach...werds auch noch bleiben^^ mal kein schlaf


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (1. August 2008)

Noch 19 Minuten , dann dürfen wir hier reinposten!  Oops...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

N'Abend :>

Das Häschen ist wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Punkt 21 Uhr und ich eröffne

edit: ihr wart alle zu schnell
steinigung inc!!!!


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Guten Abend *kasten Bier reinschieb*
Edith: Lod wieder glücklich?


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Schade LoD.. ich wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Guten Abend *kasten Bier reinschieb*
> Edith: Lod wieder glücklich?


coolio ...
hey D132 du spielst doch auch auf durotan haste da auch n 70er


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Schade LoD.. ich wars
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne dein post war um 20:59!!!!!!!


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Laut meiner Uhr war er um Punkt 21:00:01


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

spam inc huhu xd


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Laut meiner Uhr war er um Punkt 21:00:01


meine hat genau in der sekund umgeschaltet als ich gedürckt hab!!


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Ja wir kätzchen sind nicht allein *zu minas rüberschnurr*


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Verzieh dich mit deinem Halo Kitty... sonst stech ich dich in Rücken! *mit dem Messer fuchtel*


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Pah, was willst du mit deinem Zahnstocher? Plasma is Zufkunft! *Nadelwerfer zück*


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ja wir kätzchen sind nicht allein *zu minas rüberschnurr*



*grr*


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Wollt ihr mal was extrem krankes hören?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Wollt ihr mal was extrem krankes hören?


gern


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Immer *sabber*


----------



## Taikunsun (1. August 2008)

Nabend ihr napfels^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Wollt ihr mal was extrem krankes hören?



noch kranker als der selfdiss von black muffin kann er gar nid sein aber sag ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> noch kranker als der selfdiss von black muffin kann er gar nid sein aber sag ma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"selfdiss" lol


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

er schreib epic fail und hat nen bild mit seinem namen drin = selfdiss Xd


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> er schreib epic fail und hat nen bild mit seinem namen drin = selfdiss Xd


lol

naja wer die ganze geschichte kennt^^

und noch nen screen hat mit nem ganz anderen bild aber egal^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

jo das ist auch nettes bild auch wenn ichs nid soo schön fand und ich muffin hier bahalten will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint: aber du hast es ja dokumentiert Xd
edit 2 meint: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=767925 <-- für die die nid wissen um was es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

noch wer hier? gogo spam ma halo kitty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (1. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo das ist auch nettes bild auch wenn ichs nid soo schön fand und ich muffin hier bahalten will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


guten abend leute
E: ups wollte gar net zitieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Also dann fange ich mal an.... 
Heute um 18:22 dachte ich mir hmmm tu mal was für deine Ausdauer sonst kommst du mit deinem Sporterzfeind nicht mehr mit. Gesagt getan, ich mach meinen Mp3 Player an und starte die Stoppuhr. Eigentlich wollte ich wissen ob ich noch ohne probleme die 8 Minuten durchlaufen kann, ohne gleich irrgendwelche Feriennebenwirkungen zu bekommen. Da renne ich halt und schau mal so nebenbei auf die Stoppuhr, hmmm ich lauf ja schon 9 Minuten, klasse ich schein noch einigermasen in Form zu sein... und da kommt mir so der gedanke in den Sinn was wenn besagter Erzfeind auch in den Ferien heimlich übt 0.o ?! Ok ich renne also weiter schön locker mit Musik .... plötzlich wird das Atmen schwerer^^ *blick auf die stoppuhr* 18 minuten. Plötzlich schießt mir das Mädchen in das ich mich verkuckt habe durch den kopf... und ich denke mir was! ich darf nicht aufhören ich muss weiter rennen *gedacht getan*. Blick auf die Stoppuhr  26 Minuten *ganzer Körper fängt an nachzulassen und mir kommt wieder so ein kranker gedanke in den sinn *Hmmm stell dir vor du bist im Irak/Afganistan und deine Kompanie gerät in einen Hinterhalt und ihr musst alle rennen oder ihr werdet erschossen*. Ja ja ich weiß ein kranker Gedanke aber warum versuch ich mal nicht herauszufinden wann ich an meine grenzen komme und mir vom Laufen schlecht wird ! nach 64 Minuten 33 Sekunden und ein paar zerquetschten war ich dann soweit =D


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

durchgerannt oder so gejockt?


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits!

GZ, D123! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Wenn er durchgerannt wäre, dann würd ich ihn direkt bei Marathon anmelden.. wohl eher gejoggt.

Schnuffel is da <3


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> durchgerannt oder so gejockt?


Ich weiß ja nicht was Joggen bei dir ist aber sicherlich nicht gespurrtet o.0
Edith: Abend Ala und danke dir =)


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

ja halt schneller als normal laufen xD
dachts mir schon
ich kann 6min voll spurt und dann kipp ich praktisch um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja halt schneller als normal laufen xD
> dachts mir schon
> und dann kipp ich praktisch um
> 
> ...


Ja aber nach 64 Minuten Joggen kannst du nicht so einfach umkippen denn da läuft der laufreflex noch weiter. Ich musste aber extrem spucken was im endefekt ja mein Ziel war. *das ist echt hart, rennen und gleichzeitiges übergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

6 Minuten durchspurten?! Und du überschätzt dich nicht?. Mal angenommen du würdest auf 100 Metern 13 Sekunden laufen. Dann sind das 7.6 Meter pro Sekunde, in 6 Minuten läufst du dann fast 3 km. Möchte ich sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Vieleicht hat er sich ja nur etwas verkalkuliert^^
Edith: LOD wie geht es dir denn heute?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Vieleicht hat er sich ja nur etwas verkalkuliert^^


"etwas" ^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

kommt etwa hin .. war bei kolegen (der ist ca 2.5km weg von bahnhof..) und ich hatte nur noch 6min zeit..
wie gesagt bin m zug fast umgekippt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber geschaft hab ich es .. seit da nie wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haben in schule immer distanz laufen machen müssen .. so 2km so shcnell wie möglich (blöder maraton lehrer) der erste konnte dann 2 lektionen früher hause gehen .. darun hab ich mich angestrengt da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

scheisse das ist ne geschlossene gemeinschafft und ich hab erst skill 250 schlossknacken.


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> scheisse das ist ne geschlossene gemeinschafft und ich hab erst skill 250 schlossknacken.


Flach sehr flach, flacher gehts nicht dragon1 ......


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Gut das es keine Taxen gibt oder gar Autos oder Minas :>


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

sag` ich ja


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Gut das es keine Taxen gibt oder gar Autos oder Minas :>


Vielleicht kann er's sich nicht leisten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Wo sind alle anderen hin irrgendwie lebt nur noch dragon1, Siu,Minastirit und D132 hmmmm


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Armes Minas.. *reicht ihm ein 50 Euro Schein*


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

also lasst ihr mich jetzt rein ?will auch bisschen spammen^^


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Wo sind alle anderen hin irrgendwie lebt nur noch dragon1, Siu,Minastirit und D132 hmmmm


Ignorierst du mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Den 50 Euroschein mit heißem Plasma perforisier
Edith: Ala lebt auch juhu!


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> also lasst ihr mich jetzt rein ?will auch bisschen spammen^^


Wir wollen dich nicht! Erst, wenn du zahlreiche grausame Aufnahmerituale hinter dir hast!


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

/push

Muss... 2k... schaffen... xD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (1. August 2008)

ich werd auch ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Aber nicht von mir!


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Caro spammt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennst du Fist of Zen dragon? Dann weißt du ja was für Aufnahmerituale es gibt.


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> ich werd auch ignoriert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast immer noch aggro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Aber nicht von mir!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Kennst du Fist of Zen dragon? Dann weißt du ja was für Aufnahmerituale es gibt.


Und sie sind dreimal so grausam! *irres Gelächter*


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Ähhhh *ein Schritt weggeh* *Angst krieg*


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Und sie sind dreimal so grausam! *irres Gelächter*


Ja, ich musste nackt durch Köln rennen und mich nach jdem 3 Schritt bücken + zahlreiche Neonröhren im ....


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Wie wahr, D123...


----------



## BuffedGorilla (1. August 2008)

mh ich musste nur eine frage beantworten xD


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Da hast du aber Glück gehabt, dass ich nicht richtig ragiert hab/da war! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> mh ich musste nur eine frage beantworten xD


und hast immer noch kein pw bekommen muhahaah

btw: da bin cih wieder zurück vom duschen


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Die Frage habe ich aufgenommen und überall hochgeladen. War sehr peinlich..


----------



## BuffedGorilla (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Da hast du aber Glück gehabt, dass ich nicht richtig ragiert hab/da war!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ LoD: was für nen pw ???


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Da hast du aber Glück gehabt, dass ich nicht richtig ragiert hab/da war!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm ala kriegt heute noch pw wie ich das seh^^


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Was für ein PW?^^

Egal, giev! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Lod is wieder da !!! 
erzähl uns wie es dir geht oder besser mir ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

alle in der Nachtschwärmergruppe bitte mal kurz reinschaun in die gruppe neuer post inc!!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Lod is wieder da !!!
> erzähl uns wie es dir geht oder besser mir ^^


jo jezt darf ihc doch in meine Wusnchabteilugn heute bin ich happy *freu, rumhüpf, party mach*


----------



## Klunker (1. August 2008)

Nabend....sagt mal habt ihr wieder black muffin geärgert oder was meinte minas da vor en paar seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Nabend klunker


----------



## BuffedGorilla (1. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Nabend....sagt mal habt ihr wieder black muffin geärgert oder was meinte minas da vor en paar seiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hallo.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Nabend....sagt mal habt ihr wieder black muffin geärgert oder was meinte minas da vor en paar seiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


öh so ähnlihc^^ *prust loslach am boden kringel*


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wir wollen dich nicht! Erst, wenn du zahlreiche grausame Aufnahmerituale hinter dir hast!


Ja? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lasst sie beginnen(=


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Die Frage habe ich aufgenommen und überall hochgeladen. War sehr peinlich..


Giev Link! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Der Klunker ist da! Traritrara! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst uns grausame Aufnahmerituale für dragon1 ausdenken!


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

ja ich will es auch sehen link bitte =)


----------



## Klunker (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> öh so ähnlihc^^ *prust loslach am boden kringel*



werde ich aufgeklärt^^

muahaha ich ahbe heute zucker pinguine und pinguin und t-rex keksstechformen gekauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Wootz? Welche Nachtschwärmergruppe? Giev Link what ever. neeeedz


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Der Klunker ist da! Traritrara!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nackt am Sa mittag durch köln laufen mit neonröhren im a.... und sich alle 3 schritt bücken müssen


----------



## Klunker (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Der Klunker ist da! Traritrara!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dir auch ens chönen Abend ala


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wootz? Welche Nachtschwärmergruppe? Giev Link what ever. neeeedz


wait !


----------



## BuffedGorilla (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nackt am Sa mittag durch köln laufen mit neonröhren im a.... und sich alle 3 schritt bücken müssen


lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das gabs doch shcon mal !? ^^


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nackt am Sa mittag durch köln laufen mit neonröhren im a.... und sich alle 3 schritt bücken müssen


Hey das musste ich schon machen ! *bittet um die beförderung in den rang des neulingquälers


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Hey das musste ich schon machen ! *bittet um die beförderung in den rang des neulingquälers


Ränge werden sich noch ausgedacht kannste auch mal n vorschlag machen

btw: wo bleibt lurock???


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Sendzz plxx Nachtschwärmergruppe! needz nowzzz. Find teh nicht inner Suchööö


----------



## Klunker (1. August 2008)

ich werd ignoriert...


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Sendzz plxx Nachtschwärmergruppe! needz nowzzz. Find teh nicht inner Suchööö


Warte ! oder du bekommst die macht von Plasma zu schmecken! *brzzzzsiiiuooo*
Klunker nicht verzweifeln ! *bitte ins gruppenforum kommen abstimmung ...*


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Sendzz plxx Nachtschwärmergruppe! needz nowzzz. Find teh nicht inner Suchööö


wait a lil bit

we vote ät se moment wer rain darf und wer nüüücht


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich werd ignoriert...


why?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (1. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich werd ignoriert...


noe


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Klunker ab in die Nachtschwärmer gruppe da isn neuer post lesen und voten!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

ich guck mir mal OP folge 293 an dann will ich das der vote fertig ist!


----------



## Klunker (1. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> werde ich aufgeklärt^^
> 
> muahaha ich ahbe heute zucker pinguine und pinguin und t-rex keksstechformen gekauft
> 
> ...






LordofDemons schrieb:


> why?




deshalb...was'n jetzt mit dem muffin?^^


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Klunker, Muffin hat das Avatar von Minas als "Fail" bezeichnet und auf iwas von ihm verlinkt - Minas hat da jetzt iwas reingeschrieben und zwischenzeitlich war ein Pr0nblid drinne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Klunker, Muffin hat das Avatar von Minas als "Fail" bezeichnet und auf iwas von ihm verlinkt - Minas hat da jetzt iwas reingeschrieben und zwischenzeitlich war ein Pr0nblid drinne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm jaja das pornbild wurde auf wunsch eines users für 2 min reingestellt
das weis ich zufällgi weil ich mit minas in icq war^^


----------



## Klunker (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Klunker, Muffin hat das Avatar von Minas als "Fail" bezeichnet und auf iwas von ihm verlinkt - Minas hat da jetzt iwas reingeschrieben und zwischenzeitlich war ein Pr0nblid drinne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oo und LoD hat das dokumentiert?


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm jaja das pornbild wurde auf wunsch eines users für 2 min reingestellt
> das weis ich zufällgi weil ich mit minas in icq war^^


Jaja, von welchem User denn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

nice will das pic sehen *hrhrhr*
Edith: Ich war nicht der User ich habe erst gerade davon erfahren erlich ^^


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nackt am Sa mittag durch köln laufen mit neonröhren im a.... und sich alle 3 schritt bücken müssen


wenn ichr die reise wien-koeln und zurueckzahlt,ok.


----------



## Klunker (1. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Oo und LoD hat das dokumentiert?


  auf die neue seite hohl...


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Nackt durch Wien rennen, mit Neonröhren im A... und alle 3 Schritte bücken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

mit vid?^^ xD


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Mit Video, sonst glauben wir dir nicht! Und du machst dir noch Wäscheklammern an den Sch... XD


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> mit vid?^^ xD


Klar was dachtest du denn....


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

SHALALALALLALALAAL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T3h Uberskill0r (1. August 2008)

Udolf H.


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Fassen wir zusammen: Um dazuzugehören, muss dragon1 nackt durch Wien rennen, mit Wäscheklammern am P... und Neonröhren im A... und sich jeden dritten Schritt bücken; alles muss gefilmt und veröffentlicht werden!


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Wo steckt lurock?
 LOD darf ich noch was ausdenken?  Bitte bitte ich hab gerade meine kreative Phase^^
und so kann ich mich gleich für den neu forgeschlagenen Rang bewerben


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Wolltest du da gerade Schwanz schreiben?... Das heisst Penis! :/


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Mir doch egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mir doch egal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Glaub ich nicht =D


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Nun gut, für euch... *editier*


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Danke. Eine junge Dame sollte nicht Schwanz sagen :>


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Ich bin halt anders als die anderen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ich bin ja auch nicht hier um zu flirten. xD)


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Leute mehr Spamen ich langweile mich langsam^^


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

GZ, Post 666! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich bin halt anders als die anderen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lolz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Ist auch gut so, dass du anders bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Besser als diese ganzen Weiber, denen man schon ansieht, dass sie Schlampen sind!!111einseinsdrölf


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Guten Abend meine getreue Crew!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Guten Abend meine getreue Crew!


guten abend


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Na Lu? Alter Wixx0r. Alles klar?


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Na Lu? Alter Wixx0r. Alles klar?


Immer doch und bei dir?


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Sir, guten  Abend, Sir *vor lurock Salutier*


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Lurock ist da, lauft um euer Leben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> - Besser als diese ganzen Weiber, denen man schon ansieht, dass sie Schlampen sind!!111einseinsdrölf


Hey die wollen doch auch nur die wahre Liebe finden *schenkelklopfer*


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

> Immer doch und bei dir?



Muss muss. Alles fit bei mir. Ferien unso bis zum 1.10 und nur gammeln


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Wo steckt lurock?
> LOD darf ich noch was ausdenken?  Bitte bitte ich hab gerade meine kreative Phase^^
> und so kann ich mich gleich für den neu forgeschlagenen Rang bewerben


jo mach


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Ala... du, das wird echt schwierig... du bist zwar öfters mal hier, aber... naja, Nachtschwärmer ist ja schon was besondres... das wärs alle male wert nen paar Fotos zu machen oder? Nacktfotos?!

Wer ist dafür? =P


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Ok ok bin mir unschlüssig über luroks aussage .... no comments...


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ala... du, das wird echt schwierig... du bist zwar öfters mal hier, aber... naja, Nachtschwärmer ist ja schon was besondres... das wärs alle male wert nen paar Fotos zu machen oder? Nacktfotos?!
> 
> Wer ist dafür? =P


lol du sau^^

PS: Lurock sagt dir der Film Tomb Raper was^^


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ist auch gut so, dass du anders bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die werden später alle von Beruf Ehefrauen von uralten, reichen Männern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Ich bin eher für Nacktbilder von Lu :/

Ich warte immer noch auf den Invite für die Nachtschwärmergruppe :/


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> *Finger verdammt hoch heb höher geht halt gar nicht mehr sonst räncken die aus*


Halt warte wäre das nicht Betrug gegenüber dem Mädchen das ich so sehr  mag ?


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf den Invite für die Nachtschwärmergruppe :/



Nicht nur du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Siu und Ala kriegen das PW bitte nur mit absprache einladen!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

und ihr müsst im Nachtschwärmerthreat aktiver werden sonst seh ich schwarz


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Willkommen *verbeug verbeug*


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> PS: Lurock sagt dir der Film Tomb Raper was^^


Klar!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Klar!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der film is so scheiße ich zieh mir lieber Viviane Schmitt rein


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

LoD... Ala hat mit 1100 Posts hier drinne 200 mehr als du... =P


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> der film is so scheiße ich zieh mir lieber Viviane Schmitt rein


Gebongt, streamst du?^^


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Aktiver? Tzäs, ich hab hier schon auf Seite 232 rumgespammt! Da warst du noch in den Windeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

nach jedem vote werde ich alle Beiträge löschen sonst fühlt sich noch einer auf den schlips getreten!


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

auch ma bisle hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gebongt, streamst du?^^


nope willste downloadlink haben?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> LoD... Ala hat mit 1100 Posts hier drinne 200 mehr als du... =P


warte diese nacht einfach noch ab


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Danke für Aufnahme, oh ihr Erwürdigen des Schwärmens.


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nope willste downloadlink haben?


Nö, hab ich selber, danke trotzdem... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Dankeschöön, LoD! :-* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> warte diese nacht einfach noch ab


Uuuiuiui, tah BigBoss hat gesprochen, HOW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Aktivität lässt sich am einfachsten hier feststellen...


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

soetwas mach i doch nit um in anem thread zu spammen es gibt 1000 orte wo ich beitrage pushen kann,
bb


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dankeschöön, LoD! :-*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber gern doch


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Heut nacht muss ich noch fleißig spammen, muss die 2k schaffen. XD


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> soetwas mach i doch nit um in anem thread zu spammen es gibt 1000 orte wo ich beitrage pushen kann,
> bb


Dann tu das in den 1000 Orten und lass uns in Ruhe.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aktivität lässt sich am einfachsten hier feststellen...


what the hell


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock woher haste dat???


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aktivität lässt sich am einfachsten hier feststellen...


Yeah, ich bin an fünfter Stelle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

N24 voll die geile doku !


----------



## Klunker (1. August 2008)

öhm ich habe erst 532 hier drin..kann net sein^^


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Über bumsen?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> N24 voll die geile doku !


über Blackjack und N...????


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Lurock woher haste dat???


Geheimnis... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne ganz einfach....



D132 schrieb:


> N24 voll die geile doku !


Grad Live-Stream eingeschaltet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (1. August 2008)

shootout in hollywood...oder so ähnlich^^


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> öhm ich habe erst 532 hier drin..kann net sein^^


Bei mir sind's jetzt 1110. o_O Kann ich fast nicht glauben. xD


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Ihr Schweine! Spammt einfach das Forum voll x(

Wieso habe ich 2 Mücken in meine Zimmer trotz Fliegengitter?!


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Über bumsen?


Leider nein aber trotz alledem ein gutes thema ein banküberfall von extremen profis sehr viele schussopfer und wilde ballereien !
das ist D132 Zukunftsplan ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bei mir sind's jetzt 1110. o_O Kann ich fast nicht glauben. xD


spam0000r lady!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ihr Schweine! Spammt einfach das Forum voll x(
> 
> Wieso habe ich 2 Mücken in meine Zimmer trotz Fliegengitter?!


1. *stolz darauf sei*

2. haha ihc nicht!!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Leider nein aber trotz alledem ein gutes thema ein banküberfall von extremen profis sehr viele schussopfer und wilde ballereien !
> das ist D132 Zukunftsplan ^^


sag bescheid welche bank das ich da nicht hingeh!!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aktivität lässt sich am einfachsten hier feststellen...


ich bin ja gar net mal so weit unten ^^


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ihr Schweine! Spammt einfach das Forum voll x(
> 
> Wieso habe ich 2 Mücken in meine Zimmer trotz Fliegengitter?!


1. Neidisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Ich habe keine und das ohne Fliegengitter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Leider nein aber trotz alledem ein gutes thema ein banküberfall von extremen profis sehr viele schussopfer und wilde ballereien !
> das ist D132 Zukunftsplan ^^


Oh ich merke gerade das kommt falsch rüber natürlich möchte ich mich ausbilden lassen um sowas zu verhindern denn sonst traut sich ja keiner ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

äpix trippelpost!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> ich bin ja gar net mal so weit unten ^^


weeeiiiiit unter der elite!


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Lebst du in Slow-Motion Lod?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - Ach war ja doch tripple, damn.. selfpwned 

Ja Caro.. bei dir sollte eh ma durchgelüftet werden :X


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

ich


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

weiß


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

was du damit bezwecken wolltest lod!


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

postcounter puschen wa ! ich hab dich durchschaut!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Lebst du in Slow-Motion Lod?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. jo 
2. lol


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> postcounter puschen wa ! ich hab dich durchschaut!


omfg you got me!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

ha schneller


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Lebst du in Slow-Motion Lod?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was soll das denn heißen? Hä? "Ey Alta, willsu misch anmache?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Lebst du in Slow-Motion Lod?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


pwnD!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was soll das denn heißen? Hä? "Ey Alta, willsu misch anmache?"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ohoh aggro ala *indeckung geh*


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was soll das denn heißen? Hä? "Ey Alta, willsu misch anmache?"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meine Einladung 'steht' noch! =P


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Ich dich anmachen? Ne, lass stecken :/ - Habe ich schon lange <3


BAAAAM - Erst Mücke mit meinen uberLeetzcs1.6skill0riz0rs gepwnedzzz


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Meine Einladung 'steht' noch! =P


lol wortspiel


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich dich anmachen? Ne, lass stecken :/ - Habe ich schon lange <3
> 
> 
> BAAAAM - Erst Mücke mit meinen uberLeetzcs1.6skill0riz0rs gepwnedzzz


lass stecken bruhahaha *vor lachen kringel*

oha der roxxor erwacht


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

moin hach 1 tag schon kein wow.............^^

seit 2 wochen kein bier.


seit 3 wochen kein schnaps.


seit 4 wochen keine filmriss.


seit 5 wochen kein s..........


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> moin hach 1 tag schon kein wow.............^^
> 
> seit 2 wochen kein bier.
> 
> ...


das is quälerei!!!!


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Seit Wochen kein WoW, da kann ich mithalten. Rest wird schwer °_°


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

ich glaub ich werde mönch!^^


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> moin hach 1 tag schon kein wow.............^^
> 
> seit 2 wochen kein bier.
> 
> ...


*an Blume zupf* Er tut mir leid... er tut mir nicht leid... er tut mir leid... er tut mir nicht leid...


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Achja: Seit 4 Monaten kein WoW mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich habe durchgehalten!


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ich glaub ich werde mönch!^^


Freiwilliges Zölibat? oO


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *an Blume zupf* Er tut mir leid... er tut mir nicht leid... er tut mir leid... er tut mir nicht leid...


ist das nicht eher .. er tut mir nicht leid.. er tut mir nicht leid.. er tut mir nicht leid.. er tut mir nicht leid.. er tut mir nicht leid


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Glückwunsch :>

Shit.. seit 1 Tag kein Bier mehr..*süchtel*


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Seit Februar kein WoW... das sind 6 Monate?


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Achja: Seit 4 Monaten kein WoW mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




glückwunsch wie heißt die neue sucht?

schließlich heißt es ja nciht umsonst suchtverlagerung!^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ich glaub ich werde mönch!^^


wtf


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Lu kann rechnen? Gebt ihm ein Mathe- Diplom!


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ist das nicht eher .. er tut mir nicht leid.. er tut mir nicht leid.. er tut mir nicht leid.. er tut mir nicht leid.. er tut mir nicht leid


So fies wollte ich nun auch nicht sein.^^


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Freiwilliges Zölibat? oO




hörmal als mönch macht man sogar Bier^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Seit Februar kein WoW... das sind 6 Monate?


das glaubt dir eh keiner^^


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> glückwunsch wie heißt die neue sucht?
> 
> schließlich heißt es ja nciht umsonst suchtverlagerung!^^


ICH bin suchtfrei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das glaubt dir eh keiner^^





Glauben ist scheiße Wissen ist besser.............^^


----------



## Klunker (1. August 2008)

seid mai kein wow...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  haha versprecher bei n24^^  sie hattäten die szene nicht betreten dürfen..das heißt zone....


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> ICH bin suchtfrei!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




na dann nochmal ab zum Berater^^


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> hörmal als mönch macht man sogar Bier^^


Und was ist mit dem Keuschheitsgelübde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> hörmal als mönch macht man sogar Bier^^


Aber danach musste es verkaufen XD


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Keuschheitsgelübde?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich wollte keine nonne werden!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> ICH bin suchtfrei!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab wieder angefangen^^


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Aber danach musste es verkaufen XD





aber erst reichlich probieren, das reinheitsgebot.


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Na klar ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ich wollte keine nonne werden!


mönche dürfen auch nciht vögeln!


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> na dann nochmal ab zum Berater^^


Och nee, nicht nochmal! x_X Halbes Jahr Klinik reicht mir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

aber popen^^


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mönche dürfen auch nciht vögeln!




sry der muss jetzt sein.

ich bin gut zu vögeln...........^^(meine sind gestorben)


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mönche dürfen auch nciht vögeln!


QFT!!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> aber erst reichlich probieren, das reinheitsgebot.


welches übrigens aus bayern stammt nur um nochmal zu sagen das ihr es meinem heißgeliebten Bayernland zu verdanken habt das es Bier gibt:

Zweifler werden gesteinigt!


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Hey wenn ich herausfinde wo mein kabel ist um mein handy an den pc anzuschliesen kann ich euch tote vogelkücken zeigen! *gululu*


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Mönche dürfen genau so wenig wie Nonnen irgendwas sexuelles tun oder sonst unrein werden.


> Ein Hauptziel des Mönchtums ist das mystische Streben nach der diesseitigen Vereinigung mit der allumfassenden Gottheit bzw. das Erreichen der vollkommenen inneren Leere mit der unmittelbaren Erfahrung einer göttlichen transzendenten Realität, die die gewöhnliche Erkenntnisfähigkeit des Menschen übersteigt. Diesem Ziel können z. B. ekstatische Hingabe, Meditation, Gebet, Askese, Fasten, aber auch Kasteiung, Selbstgeißelung und Kampftechniken dienen.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Och nee, nicht nochmal! x_X Halbes Jahr Klinik reicht mir...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


offene oder geschlossene Abteilung? =D


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> welches übrigens aus bayern stammt nur um nochmal zu sagen das ihr es meinem heißgeliebten Bayernland zu verdanken habt das es Bier gibt:
> 
> Zweifler werden gesteinigt!





der, der keine schuld auf sich geladen hat werfe den 1. stein...................^^


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Zweifler werden gesteinigt!


*schreiend hinter Siu versteck*


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> welches übrigens aus bayern stammt nur um nochmal zu sagen das ihr es meinem heißgeliebten Bayernland zu verdanken habt das es Bier gibt:
> 
> Zweifler werden gesteinigt!


Ich mag kein bier was machse jetzt mit steinchen werfen ? pfff meine Spacehigtecrüstung schützt mich davor^^


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Mönche dürfen genau so wenig wie Nonnen irgendwas sexuelles tun oder sonst unrein werden.




auslegungssache


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Hey wenn ich herausfinde wo mein kabel ist um mein handy an den pc anzuschliesen kann ich euch tote vogelkücken zeigen! *gululu*


das wollt ich schon immer mal sehn XD


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

*Ala beschütz* - *Messer zieh*


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> auslegungssache


äh nein!


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> offene oder geschlossene Abteilung? =D


Paar Wochen geschlossene, dann offene.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ich mag kein bier was machse jetzt mit steinchen werfen ? pfff meine Spacehigtecrüstung schützt mich davor^^


*Mit Wartdog überfahr*


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Nichts Auslegungssache. Wenn du Mönch bist, dann ist vorbei mit solche Dingen.. da kannste dir nichts hinlegen wie du lustig bist :>


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> *Ala beschütz* - *Messer zieh*


*Steine werf*


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> auslegungssache


Nicht so ganz.^^


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> äh nein!




dann werde ich eben Rock&Roll Mönch.............^^


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das wollt ich schon immer mal sehn XD


Ja echt eines morgens in der auffahrt nackte tote vogelkücken die sogar noch geschlossene augen hatten^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Paar Wochen geschlossene, dann offene.^^


WoW ich musste ausbrechen

edit: ich habe wow aus reflex so geschrieben wie oben obwohl ich eigendlich wow ganz anders gemeint hab Oo


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Nichts Auslegungssache. Wenn du Mönch bist, dann ist vorbei mit solche Dingen.. da kannste dir nichts hinlegen wie du lustig bist :>


Eben, du wirst vom Abt hingelegt wie er lustig ist!


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Du wirst Steine auf eine AC Rabbid? Soll ich lachen?


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

Bierfasten. Es heißt nicht umsonst das flüssig Brot, des Volkes.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> dann werde ich eben Rock&Roll Mönch.............^^


komm lieber von dem Drogentrip runter


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Guten Abend *kasten Bier reinschieb*



nabend *den leeren kasten seh* *seufz* *wegrenn* *wiederkomm* *Guinnes Bierfass aufstell* *0,5L Gläser verteil* 

Bedient euch *cheers*


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Bierfasten. Es heißt nicht umsonst das flüssig Brot, des Volkes.


Nana nichts da du darfst doch nicht alles so hinbiegen wie es dir passt°!°


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> komm lieber von dem Drogentrip runter


Bis ja nur neidisch. Man(n) kann eben nicht alles haben.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Eben, du wirst vom Abt hingelegt wie er lustig ist!


Oo lol


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Soso.. was nu? 23:03...


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Du wirst Steine auf eine AC Rabbid? Soll ich lachen?


nein sterben!!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Bierfasten. Es heißt nicht umsonst das flüssig Brot, des Volkes.


Flüssig Brot aus Bayern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Soso.. was nu? 23:03...


Was ?


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> nabend *den leeren kasten seh* *seufz* *wegrenn* *wiederkomm* *Guinnes Bierfass aufstell* *0,5L Gläser verteil*
> 
> Bedient euch *cheers*




auch sehr lecker! kühles guinnes!^^


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Sterben tu ich für gewöhnlich nicht. Ich habe mehr als 1 Leben :>


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> nabend *den leeren kasten seh* *seufz* *wegrenn* *wiederkomm* *Guinnes Bierfass aufstell* *0,5L Gläser verteil*
> 
> Bedient euch *cheers*


*Guinees nehm und trink* *wegschütt und Weizen hol*


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Sterben tu ich für gewöhnlich nicht. Ich habe mehr als 1 Leben :>


nein Ich hab 8 du nur 1


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Guiness is Pissbier..sry


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Flüssig Brot aus Bayern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




ja klar komm sach noch ihr habt den ansangsbuchstaben gesponsort. käme es aus NRW dann hieße es wahrscheinlich Nier!^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (1. August 2008)

hm ich sag mal bye bin nochn bissel wow was erledigen ^^ gn8


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> WoW ich musste ausbrechen
> 
> edit: ich habe wow aus reflex so geschrieben wie oben obwohl ich eigendlich wow ganz anders gemeint hab Oo


Ich meinte das ernst. ^.^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *Guinees nehm und trink* *wegschütt und Weizen hol*



olololo!!!! He a Traitor!!!!!111 *Bäm Bäm*

wweizen ist ja schön und gut , aber besser als Guinnes ZOMFGOLOLROLOLO


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ja klar komm sach noch ihr habt den ansangsbuchstaben gesponsort. käme es aus NRW dann hieße es wahrscheinlich Nier!^^


Ahhh lachkrämpfe X)


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> nein Ich hab 8 du nur 1


*nochmal mitm Wartdog drüberfahr* jetzt nur noch 6 leben!


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

> > WoW ich musste ausbrechen
> >
> > edit: ich habe wow aus reflex so geschrieben wie oben obwohl ich eigendlich wow ganz anders gemeint hab Oo
> 
> ...




Meint sie wirklich... :/


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich meinte das ernst. ^.^


WTF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich meinte das ernst. ^.^
> 
> 
> Meint sie wirklich... :/


hört auf mich zu verarschen!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (1. August 2008)

*bemerk das die Leute kP von bier haben* *wieder weggeh*

cya!

*wieder reingeschlichen komm* *das noch fast volle guinnesfass unter den Arm klemm* *rausprint*


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

Fabian Ernst?


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Meint sie wirklich... :/


Meint sie ganz wirklich... :/


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Es ist so. Glaub es einfach oder lass es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *nochmal mitm Wartdog drüberfahr* jetzt nur noch 6 leben!


*katzenreflexe benutz und selbst wenn du mich erwischt dann sinds 7 und nich 6*
LOD kann nicht rechnen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Guiness is Pissbier..sry


/sign


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> *bemerk das die Leute kP von bier haben* *wieder weggeh*
> 
> cya!
> 
> *wieder reingeschlichen komm* *das noch fast volle guinnesfass unter den Arm klemm* *rausprint*




dir mal beinchen stellt und bierfaß an mich nimmt........^^


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hört auf mich zu verarschen!


B00n! Das ist wahr, aber das kann sie dir ja selber erzählen wenn sie will, ich weiß es ja...


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

> *katzenreflexe benutz und selbst wenn du mich erwischt dann sinds 7 und nich 6*
> LOD kann nicht rechnen^^




*lach und mitm Finger auf lod zeig* MUAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Meint sie ganz wirklich... :/


holy crap


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Es ist so. Glaub es einfach oder lass es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sowas is hart


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> *lach und mitm Finger auf lod zeig* MUAHAHAHAHHA


*Ins gelächter mit einsteig*


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> *katzenreflexe benutz und selbst wenn du mich erwischt dann sinds 7 und nich 6*
> LOD kann nicht rechnen^^


ich hab dich vorher schon mal überfahren damit 8-1-1=6


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

nicht mit heiligen sachen um dich shmeißen hier


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

So. Jetzt kennt jeder Alas Geschichte. Neues Thema.. lod kann nicht rechnen hahah!

/discuss


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab dich vorher schon mal überfahren damit 8-1-1=6


eigentlich nicht^^ nur 1 ma
Edith: und komm jetzt jah nicht mit der edith funktion^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> So. Jetzt kennt jeder Alas Geschichte. Neues Thema.. lod kann nicht rechnen hahah!
> 
> /discuss


post drüber lesen dann selpwn schreiben und schämen gehn!!


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

"Die frühesten Nachweise für Bier gibt es aus dem altmesopotamischen Raum. Die Ägypter ließen halbfertig gebackenes Brot mit Wasser vergären und bekamen so eine Art Bier. Bei den Römern hieß das Bier Cervisia, nach der Göttin der Feldfrüchte, Ceres. Den Römern galt es als barbarisches Getränk. Die Kelten kannten Bier unter dem Namen Korma."

Quelle

Muhaha, LoD, jetzt hab ich dich erwischt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> eigentlich nicht^^ nur 1 ma


äh doch, wetten??


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> eigentlich nicht^^ nur 1 ma
> Edith: und komm jetzt jah nicht mit der edith funktion^^




von einem bobbycar kann man nicht überfahren werden.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> eigentlich nicht^^ nur 1 ma
> Edith: und komm jetzt jah nicht mit der edith funktion^^


edit: äh doch


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Lod ist wehrlos attacke !


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Doppelpwn lod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das mitm Bier stimmt auch nich. Muahahah


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> von einem bobbycar kann man nicht überfahren werden.


Oh doch! Und wie! Warst schonmal bei nem Bobbycar-Rennen? Wenn die dich erwischen bist du verdammt platt!


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

ahhh deswegen das Wort Koma!

man lernt eben nie niemals aus.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> "Die frühesten Nachweise für Bier gibt es aus dem altmesopotamischen Raum. Die Ägypter ließen halbfertig gebackenes Brot mit Wasser vergären und bekamen so eine Art Bier. Bei den Römern hieß das Bier Cervisia, nach der Göttin der Feldfrüchte, Ceres. Den Römern galt es als barbarisches Getränk. Die Kelten kannten Bier unter dem Namen Korma."
> 
> Quelle
> 
> ...


das ist die Entwicklung ich spreche von dem Wohlschmeckenden Getränk das in unserer Zeit über die Bars wandert in die Münder der Durstigen und weniger Durstigen!
edit: wohlschmecken schreib man KLEIN


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Lod ist wehrlos attacke !


*alles abwehr*


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ist die Entwicklung ich spreche von dem Wohlschmeckenden Getränk das in unserer Zeit über die Bars wandert in die Münder der Durstigen und weniger Durstigen!


Das heißt nicht bier sondern Wodka!


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh doch! Und wie! Warst schonmal bei nem Bobbycar-Rennen? Wenn die dich erwischen bist du verdammt platt!





nicht, wenn man Bergauf steht.


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Das war damals wohl genau so wohlschmeckend. Und damals gab es auch ähnliche Gebäude wie Bars aka Tavernen.


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> "Die Kelten kannten Bier unter dem Namen Korma."


Ja, das sind UNSERE Vorfahren! Und schon damals meinten sie: "Lasst uns Ko®ma-Saufen!"


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh doch! Und wie! Warst schonmal bei nem Bobbycar-Rennen? Wenn die dich erwischen bist du verdammt platt!


da hatter recht der Pr0n-freak^^


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> da hatter recht der Pr0n-freak^^


Warum Pr0n-Freak?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, das sind UNSERE Vorfahren! Und schon damals meinten sie: "Lasst uns Ko®ma-Saufen!"


und wir sind nur zu faul das ® zu sagen aber meinen das selbe^^


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, das sind UNSERE Vorfahren! Und schon damals meinten sie: "Lasst uns Ko®ma-Saufen!"


Lasst uns Luroks beispiel folgen !°


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Das heißt nicht bier sondern Wodka!


nein bier wodka is für die die sich sinnlos besaufen wollen, .... ach ne das is ja auch bier hmm


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, das sind UNSERE Vorfahren! Und schon damals meinten sie: "Lasst uns Ko®ma-Saufen!"


Jaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

ne morgen abend gerne morgen muss ich noch etwas unters volk bringen und da ist eine fahne nicht gut!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Lasst uns Luroks beispiel folgen !°


JAAAAAA!!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ne morgen abend gerne morgen muss ich noch etwas unters volk bringen und da ist eine fahne nicht gut!


was musstn machen?


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nein bier wodka is für die die sich sinnlos besaufen wollen, .... ach ne das is ja auch bier hmm


Mit bier dauerts zu lange da brauchste etwas richtiges und nicht deine weizenschorle^^


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du darfst den Saft des Lebens trinken, fühl dich geehrt!

Losen wir aus, mit wem sie als ersten trinkt? =P


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Mit bier dauerts zu lange da brauchste etwas richtiges und nicht deine weizenschorle^^


dauert zu lange????
... alter schon mal druckbetankt????


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du darfst den Saft des Lebens trinken, fühl dich geehrt!
> 
> Losen wir aus, mit wem sie als ersten trinkt? =P


Doch nicht deinen saft oder? o.0


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was musstn machen?




sagen wir mal so ich bin Kaufmann!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> sagen wir mal so ich bin Kaufmann!


kaufmann für was??


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du darfst den Saft des Lebens trinken, fühl dich geehrt!
> 
> Losen wir aus, mit wem sie als ersten trinkt? =P


Ich habe heute nacht geträunmt, dass du das schreibst. o_O


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> sagen wir mal so ich bin Kaufmann!


er versucht leuten nen staubsauger oder ne neue religion anzudrehen stimmts *mit dem elnbogen anstubs*


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kaufmann für was??




EH


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich habe heute nacht geträunmt, dass du das schreibst. o_O


omfg X-Woman inc!!!!!!


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich habe heute nacht geträunmt, dass du das schreibst. o_O


EIN ZEICHEN! Mund auf!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Koa Bier mehr
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TJG7tIiLpq4


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> er versucht leuten nen staubsauger oder ne neue religion anzudrehen stimmts *mit dem elnbogen anstubs*





naja mit einem Handy kann man "noch" nicht staubsaugen!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> EIN ZEICHEN! Mund auf!


SCHWEIN!!!!!


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> EIN ZEICHEN! Mund auf!


Ala träumt von lurock und der steht drauf^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> naja mit einem Handy kann man "noch" nicht staubsaugen!


wart noch mal ne woche


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ala träumt von lurock und der steht drauf^^


lol!


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Wenn, dann höchstens Albträume. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn, dann höchstens Albträume.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Lurock auslach*


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wart noch mal ne woche





mein handy muss staubsaugen können kochen , bügeln ,aufräumen.........!

aber die nummer meiner mamam reicht erstma^^


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

albträume sind auch träume!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Koa Bier mehr
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TJG7tIiLpq4


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> mein handy muss staubsaugen können kochen , bügeln ,aufräumen.........!
> 
> aber die nummer meiner mamam reicht erstma^^


^^ ich wart auf das händy mit kühlschrank


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Hört auf meine nicht vorhandene Hoffnung mit Füßen zutreten!


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

geh doch weg mit deinem blöden weizenschörlchen das will doch eh keiner in den mund nehmen!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock giev Postauswertung von Nachtschwärmer threat


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tUEyYuZkjVI


viel lustiger


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hört auf meine nicht vorhandene Hoffnung mit Füßen zutreten!


*zutret* ok *nochmal zutret*


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

ja bitte =)


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tUEyYuZkjVI
> 
> 
> viel lustiger


naja das is halt n klassiker


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

hört mal auf gewalt ist doch nie eine lösung!


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Ihr seid zu schnell für mich alten Mann..


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> geh doch weg mit deinem blöden weizenschörlchen das will doch eh keiner in den mund nehmen!


Genau, das muss was richtiges sein! <3 Lakkalikör <3


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> hört mal auf gewalt ist doch nie eine lösung!


eigentlich schon wenn man es solange macht bis der andere sich nicht mehr regt is das problem gelöst^^


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> hört mal auf gewalt ist doch nie eine lösung!


Aber ein Anfang und ein gutes Mittel!

@LoD
Hier du blöder Spammer!


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> hört mal auf gewalt ist doch nie eine lösung!


Aber eine bequeme Möglichkeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ihr seid zu schnell für mich alten Mann..





hmm alt?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> hört mal auf gewalt ist doch nie eine lösung!


naja es hilft ungemein


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

ich muss klunker überholen!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ihr seid zu schnell für mich alten Mann..


haha alter mann


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

*wild durch die Gegend spam*


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Alt ist eine Eigenschaft, siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lebensalter


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ich muss klunker überholen!


und ich ala


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *wild durch die Gegend spam*


*mitspam*


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

jaaaaaaaaa kontackt nach moskau!


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

ich mag gewalt nicht!


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und ich ala


Das werde ich zu verhindern wissen!


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ich glücklich !


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> jaaaaaaaaa kontackt nach moskau!


viel spaß beim telen!


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Und wen soll ich überholen? =(

Ala, Lust auf ne Generalüberholung?


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ich mag gewalt nicht!


Ich aba!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das werde ich zu verhindern wissen!


niemaaaaals


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich aba!


ich nicht


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Alt ist eine Eigenschaft, siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lebensalter




ich fühle mich manchmal so alt, das ich mit dem gedanken spiele, mich ins altersheim abzuschieben!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Und wen soll ich überholen? =(
> 
> Ala, Lust auf ne Generalüberholung?


alter lüstling


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

D132, viel Spaß beim wegwischen! Und nicht auf den Teppich, dank dran!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ich fühle mich manchmal so alt, das ich mit dem gedanken spiele, mich ins altersheim abzuschieben!


mach das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ich fühle mich manchmal so alt, das ich mit dem gedanken spiele, mich ins altersheim abzuschieben!


Ich fühle mich immer alt, wenn mein Rücken wieder so furchtbar wehtut. x_X


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> D132, viel Spaß beim wegwischen! Und nicht auf den Teppich, dank dran!


und wenn du schon dabei bist wisch auch noch in den ecken und untern sofa


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich immer alt, wenn mein Rücken wieder so furchtbar wehtut. x_X


mussu sport treiben!


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und wenn du schon dabei bist wisch auch noch in den ecken und untern sofa


Bah, du Sau wichst unters Sofa?


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mach das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ist dann doch zu teuer. meine regeneration ist dann doch schneller.............^^


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und wenn du schon dabei bist wisch auch noch in den ecken und untern sofa


Emanzipation FTW!! Vor 'n paar Jahrzehnten hättet ihr mich noch dazu aufgefordert. xD


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mussu sport treiben!


Tu ich doch tun!


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Emanzipation FTW!! Vor 'n paar Jahrzehnten hättet ihr mich noch dazu aufgefordert. xD


Du musst dir nur das Gesicht abwischen.


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ist dann doch zu teuer. meine regeneration ist dann doch schneller.............^^


Altersheim > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bah, du Sau wichst unters Sofa?


nein aber da is staubig


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du musst dir nur das Gesicht abwischen.


Von wem denn? oO


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Emanzipation FTW!! Vor 'n paar Jahrzehnten hättet ihr mich noch dazu aufgefordert. xD


sind den deine hände auch klein genug für die ecken!


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Ich fühle mich jeden Tag älter... woher das nur kommt °_°


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Tu ich doch tun!


brav *täteschel*


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

mal schnell gute songs hören möchte. 

mal schnell jeder seinen favourite!

Lord deine Biene Maja zählt nicht............^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

@ Lurock LOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Lurock schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du musst dir nur das Gesicht abwischen.
> ...



Wem? Les nochmal...


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bah, du Sau wichst unters Sofa?


Der macht's bestimmt auch noch gaaaaaaanz woanders!


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Im Bett!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> mal schnell gute songs hören möchte.
> 
> mal schnell jeder seinen favourite!
> 
> Lord deine Biene Maja zählt nicht............^^


DragonForce - Through Fire an Flames
Dark Daliah MUrder- Miasma
Job for a Cowboy - (alles)
Slipknot - (alles)


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> mal schnell gute songs hören möchte.
> 
> mal schnell jeder seinen favourite!
> 
> Lord deine Biene Maja zählt nicht............^^


Nightwish: The Poet and the Pendulum, Master Passion Greed, Slaying The Dreamer *fg*


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Der macht's bestimmt auch noch gaaaaaaanz woanders!


tztzt und sowas soll ne junge lady sein


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7uyAl2rU7s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4T0lT8gJFO0

Meine Favs könnt ihr in meine Profil übrigens sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Meine Favs könnt ihr in meine Profil übrigens sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meine eig auch aber ihc wollt ihn nicht überfordern


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> tztzt und sowas soll ne junge lady sein


Wie ich schon sagte, ich bin anders als die anderen!


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

danke, wie heißt nochmal die Gruppe von Emerald Sword?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, ich bin anders als die anderen!


gott sei dank!


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> meine eig auch aber ihc wollt ihn nicht überfordern





danke du bist ja so führsorglich! darf ich dich mama 2 nennen?


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, ich bin anders als die anderen!





Das ist ja keine große Kunst!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> danke du bist ja so führsorglich! darf ich dich mama 2 nennen?


nein bitte bleib bei GOTT


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Je älter man wird, desto ähnlicher wird man sich selbst (Maurice Chevalier (1888-1972)).


Toll <3


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nein bitte bleib bei GOTT




ok Gott. aber ich habe hier noch einen konkurenten für dich Gott.

ohh mein Gott!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Je älter man wird, desto ähnlicher wird man sich selbst (Maurice Chevalier (1888-1972)).
> 
> 
> Toll <3


ähh genau!


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Je älter man wird, desto ähnlicher wird man sich selbst (Maurice Chevalier (1888-1972)).
> 
> 
> Toll <3


Weise-Sprüche-Klopfer inc.!!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ok Gott. aber ich habe hier noch einen konkurenten für dich Gott.
> 
> ohh mein Gott!


Konkurenz wird gnadenlos umgebracht das das klar ist!


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

wieder da verdammt ihr spamer ich will das nicht alles durchlesen kurzinfo was gerade geschehen ist! los


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Konkurenz wird gnadenlos umgebracht das das klar ist!




mein anderer gott gibt mit WoW was gibst du mir außer prügel?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> wieder da verdammt ihr spamer ich will das nicht alles durchlesen kurzinfo was gerade geschehen ist! los


ich wurde zu Gott ernannt!


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Konkurenz wird gnadenlos umgebracht das das klar ist!


*Supernanny-Gesicht aufsetz* *mit erhobenem Zeigefinger tadel* Du gehst jetzt sofort auf die stille Treppe!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> mein anderer gott gibt mit WoW was gibst du mir außer prügel?


hmm ein eis vll??


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

pffffffff der gott der ach ich bin zu deprimirt ....


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Supernanny-Gesicht aufsetz* *mit erhobenem Zeigefinger tadel* Du gehst jetzt sofort auf die stille Treppe!


*Blitz schleuder* das werden wir ja sehn


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich wurde zu Gott ernannt!


Mwahaha, immer langsam! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Supernanny-Gesicht aufsetz* *mit erhobenem Zeigefinger tadel* Du gehst jetzt sofort auf die stille Treppe!


Nein, bestraf mich!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> pffffffff der gott der ach ich bin zu deprimirt ....


schon scheiße wenn man ständig da anruft wo man nicht anrufen soll DU VOLLPFEIFE


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

ja ich hab genau mit diesem post klunker überholt grgrgr


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mwahaha, immer langsam!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja wenns sonst keiner macht


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, bestraf mich!


darauf steht er


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> darauf steht er


Jep


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> wieder da verdammt ihr spamer ich will das nicht alles durchlesen kurzinfo was gerade geschehen ist! los




Es war einmal vor langer sehr langer Zeit, da lebte ein Gott Lord. Er verbreitete Tot und Schrecken.
Er machte alles mit seiner großen Gewalt nieder. Dann gab es noch eine Ala,die, die anders ist als alle anderen.
Zwischen alle dem springt Lurock herrum, der alles weiblich liebt....................^^


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

gott mach das moskau vor meiner haustür liegt!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja wenns sonst keiner macht


noch 39 post bis ich ala überhol!


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *Blitz schleuder* das werden wir ja sehn


Wenn du nicht sofort aufhörst, verdonner ich dich juristisch zu einem Anti-Aggressions-Training! 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Es war einmal vor langer sehr langer Zeit, da lebte ein Gott Lord. Er verbreitete Tot und Schrecken.
> Er machte alles mit seiner großen Gewalt nieder. Dann gab es noch eine Ala,die, die anders ist als alle anderen.
> Zwischen alle dem springt Lurock herrum, der alles weiblich liebt....................^^


jo passt so


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> gott mach das moskau vor meiner haustür liegt!


vergiss es dann landest du wieder im jammertal


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> noch 39 post bis ich ala überhol!


Die schaffst du nie! *irres Gelächter*


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

hey Lod du almächtiger zerschmetternder zerschmetterer mach das ich da bin wo ich sein will oder zerschmettere mich !


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht sofort aufhörst, verdonner ich dich juristisch zu einem Anti-Aggressions-Training!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das kannst du schon machen aber ich glaube kaum das ich dem Therapeuten weiterhelfen kann hab selber genug probs


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Es war einmal vor langer sehr langer Zeit, da lebte ein Gott Lord. Er verbreitete Tot und Schrecken.
> Er machte alles mit seiner großen Gewalt nieder. Dann gab es noch eine Ala,die, die anders ist als alle anderen.
> Zwischen alle dem springt Lurock herrum, der alles weiblich liebt....................^^


Wie hast du das bloß so gut erkannt?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> hey Lod du almächtiger zerschmetternder zerschmetterer mach das ich da bin wo ich sein will oder zerschmettere mich !


*zerschmetter*


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Die schaffst du nie! *irres Gelächter*


muhahah doch!


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> noch 39 post bis ich ala überhol!




Gott lebe nicht immer auf der Überholspur, das ist schon vielen Göttern zum verhängnis geworden.


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

*kopf ------------- trift ganz oft kritisch------------- >tischplatte*


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wie hast du das bloß so gut erkannt?




Bitte nicht fragen, ist ein Berufgeheimnis!


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Ma eben afk.. Ich denke.. zähne putzen und klogang unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LoD, du Pseudo-Gott, du! Ich könnte mit meinem Charm die Admins bestechen, dass sie dir Posts löschen und der Postcounter runtergesetzt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Gott lebe nicht immer auf der Überholspur, das ist schon vielen Göttern zum verhängnis geworden.


aber ich hab n porsche und der is einfach schneller als die anderen!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> *kopf ------------- trift ganz oft kritisch------------- >tischplatte*


*tisch wegzieh*


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Bitte nicht fragen, ist ein Berufgeheimnis!


Er lügt er sitzt sicher unter deinem fenster und denkt sich neue methoden aus um dir einen mobiltelefonfertrag anzudrehen^^


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Bitte nicht fragen, ist ein Berufgeheimnis!


Vertreter??


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Momentchen mal, LoD, du bist noch Gott, wenn dann bin ich Gott und ich "springe nicht zwischen all dem rum", neeeiiin, ich bin Alles, ich bin die Welt, ich bin Chuck Norris, ich bin Lara Croft, ich bin DU! WAAAHHHAHAHA! *gegen die Wand renn*


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aber ich hab n porsche und der is einfach schneller als die anderen!




frag mal Imme Eikel, der hat schnell eine Wand gefunden!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> LoD, du Pseudo-Gott, du! Ich könnte mit meinem Charm die Admins bestechen, dass sie dir Posts löschen und der Postcounter runtergesetzt wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


boa das is mies das petz ich zam XD


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> boa das is mies das petz ich zam XD


Tja, Pech gehabt, er hat mich aba lieber! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Er lügt er sitzt sicher unter deinem fenster und denkt sich neue methoden aus um dir einen mobiltelefonfertrag anzudrehen^^




Ich habe noch nie gelügt!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Momentchen mal, LoD, du bist noch Gott, wenn dann bin ich Gott und ich "springe nicht zwischen all dem rum", neeeiiin, ich bin Alles, ich bin die Welt, ich bin Chuck Norris, ich bin Lara Croft, ich bin DU! WAAAHHHAHAHA! *gegen die Wand renn*


selbe wand wie urengroll meint?


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

lol ich will im stockdunklen haus aufs klo gehen und lauf voll mit dem gesicht in die halboffene klotür^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> frag mal Imme Eikel, der hat schnell eine Wand gefunden!


die selbe wand wie lurock


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie gelügt!


Das sagen die ganzen Vertreter doch alle! Die lügen pausenlos!

"Packt ihn und zerhackt ihn! Packt ihn und zerhackt ihn! Packt ihn und zerhackt ihn! Packt ihn und zerhackt ihn! ..."





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> lol ich will im stockdunklen haus aufs klo gehen und lauf voll mit dem gesicht in die halboffene klotür^^




aus Glas?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> lol ich will im stockdunklen haus aufs klo gehen und lauf voll mit dem gesicht in die halboffene klotür^^


*vor lachen aufm boden lieg*


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie gelügt!


genau cih auch noch nie


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das sagen die ganzen Vertreter doch alle! Die lügen pausenlos!
> 
> "Packt ihn und zerhackt ihn! Packt ihn und zerhackt ihn! Packt ihn und zerhackt ihn! Packt ihn und zerhackt ihn! ..."
> 
> ...


Ala is aufm Gewalttrip


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

ich lasse mich hacken!


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> genau cih auch noch nie


Ich aber! <- Und zwar da!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ich lasse mich hacken!


opfere dich


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> lol ich will im stockdunklen haus aufs klo gehen und lauf voll mit dem gesicht in die halboffene klotür^^


Ich hab' ma unsere Tür gegen unseren KAter gehauen, der dahinter lag, und das mehrmals. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und er hat keinen Ton von sich gegeben! oO Unser Kater ist Masochist!!!!111einself


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ich lasse mich hacken!


Echt? Gleich mal testen... *Laptop anschmeiß*


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich aber! <- Und zwar da!


lol das is jetzt komisch wenn man mal genauer überlegt


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ala is aufm Gewalttrip


An irgendwem muss ich mich doch auslassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dann besser an einem wehrlosen Vertreter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Um was gehts?

re


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das sagen die ganzen Vertreter doch alle! Die lügen pausenlos!
> 
> "Packt ihn und zerhackt ihn! Packt ihn und zerhackt ihn! Packt ihn und zerhackt ihn! Packt ihn und zerhackt ihn! ..."
> 
> ...



Bin kein Vertreter. Bin der Sunnyboy, der alten Damen über die Straße hilft.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich hab' ma unsere Tür gegen unseren KAter gehauen, der dahinter lag, und das mehrmals.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich wünsche dir einen freund wie dein kater der würde super zu dir passen probiers doch mal mit vania XD


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Bin kein Vertreter. Bin der Sunnyboy, der alten Damen über die Straße hilft.


bevor er sie ausraubt


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Bin kein Vertreter. Bin der Sunnyboy, der alten Damen über die Straße hilft.


Egal, die gehen auch gut, das sind immer die Weicheier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

mein Gott wird mich beschützen. Oder nicht?


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> aus Glas?






LordofDemons schrieb:


> *vor lachen aufm boden lieg*






Alanium schrieb:


> Ich hab' ma unsere Tür gegen unseren KAter gehauen, der dahinter lag, und das mehrmals.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich lieg auch vor schmerzen und gelächter über mich selbst auf dem boden...=D
Ne die war aus masivholz. =/
Mein Auge tut voll weh ich hab jetzt wie scarfase so nen roten streifen direkt langezogen über dem rechten auge ^^


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

PHÄT

Der älteste dokumentierte Mensch ist Jeanne Calment (21. Februar 1875 – 4. August 1997). Die Französin wurde in der Stadt Arles in der Provence geboren. Als Kind hatte sie noch Vincent van Gogh kennengelernt. Ihre 122 Jahre, 5 Monate und 14 Tage definieren bis auf weiteres die maximale Länge eines menschlichen Lebens.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> mein Gott wird mich beschützen. Oder nicht?


kommt auf das menschenopfer an daas du mir bietest


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Mein Auge tut voll weh ich hab jetzt wie scarfase so nen roten streifen direkt langezogen über dem rechten auge ^^


das kann auch sexy aussehn^^ so verwegen


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kommt auf das menschenopfer an daas du mir bietest


Lasst uns Muffin opfern!


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kommt auf das menschenopfer an daas du mir bietest




Lurock hin hält!^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Lasst uns Muffin opfern!


ihr erhaltet ewiges leben !!! 

HURRA MUFFIN IS WEG!!!!


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

ahhhh ich seh glaub ich nichts mehr auf dem rechten auge das ist nicht normal oder?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Lurock hin hält!^^


Ungenießbar 

*in die verdammnis schick*


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ahhhh ich seh glaub ich nichts mehr auf dem rechten auge das ist nicht normal oder?


kommt drauf an


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das kann auch sexy aussehn^^ so verwegen


Jetzt hab ich Angst vor dir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du weißt das D132 männlich ist?


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Man D132, wie sollst du dein Auge bitte verletzt haben? Hast du keine Stirn und keine Nase oder was..


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ihr erhaltet ewiges leben !!!
> 
> HURRA MUFFIN IS WEG!!!!


Ich wusste, ich habe IMMER die guten Ideen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe auch schon dragon1 mit meinem pösen Aufnahmeritual vertrieben!


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das kann auch sexy aussehn^^ so verwegen


ja das weiß ich mein kater hatte mir mal so eine richtig geile narbe über dem linken auge verpasst die mäddels flogen nur so auf mich steht mir halt irrgendwie^^


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ahhhh ich seh glaub ich nichts mehr auf dem rechten auge das ist nicht normal oder?




wenn du ein zyklop wärst, ja dann wäre es normal. 
wenn du der einäugige unter den blinden sein  möchtest, so ist es auch normal.
es wäre nicht normal, wenn du mit deinen hühneraugen plötzlich sehen könntest!


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Man D132, wie sollst du dein Auge bitte verletzt haben? Hast du keine Stirn und keine Nase oder was..


Halb offen --> Türkante?


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Man D132, wie sollst du dein Auge bitte verletzt haben? Hast du keine Stirn und keine Nase oder was..


die tür war halb geöffnet und ich mit der seite meines gesichts direckt rein = kritischer treffer


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich Angst vor dir...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich sagte das eher ohne sexuelen hintergedanken sondern hab mich da eher an die ganzen superhelden mit den narben quer übers gesicht gehalten die sahen immer cool aus damit!


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> die tür war halb geöffnet und ich mit der seite meines gesichts direckt rein 0 kritischer treffer


War schneller! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Man D132, wie sollst du dein Auge bitte verletzt haben? Hast du keine Stirn und keine Nase oder was..


wenn er eine erektion gehabt hätte und sich trotzdem die nase gebrochen hätte dann wärs lustig gewesen!


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich sagte das eher ohne sexuelen hintergedanken sondern hab mich da eher an die ganzen superhelden mit den narben quer übers gesicht gehalten die sahen immer cool aus damit!




die sahen mal gut aus!


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn er eine erektion gehabt hätte und sich trotzdem die nase gebrochen hätte dann wärs lustig gewesen!


Aaaaalt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Aber trotzdem gut.^^)


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich sagte das eher ohne sexuelen hintergedanken sondern hab mich da eher an die ganzen superhelden mit den narben quer übers gesicht gehalten die sahen immer cool aus damit!


Mmmh... irgendwie... wahr...

*Tür halb öffnet und Anlauf nimmt*


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Siehst du gar nichts mehr oder verschwommen?!


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

hört auf ich ersticke for lachen !


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich sagte das eher ohne sexuelen hintergedanken sondern hab mich da eher an die ganzen superhelden mit den narben quer übers gesicht gehalten die sahen immer cool aus damit!


Ich steh' ja mehr so auf Nerds. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh... irgendwie... wahr...
> 
> *Tür halb öffnet und Anlauf nimmt*


*schubs*


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

^D123 are you ok? Are you ok? Are you ok?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich steh' ja mehr so auf Nerds.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


www.nerd-im-käfig.net


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *schubs*


*mitschubs*


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> hört auf ich ersticke for lachen !


ersticke !!!!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Siehst du gar nichts mehr oder verschwommen?!


jetzt ist er blind!


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich steh' ja mehr so auf Nerds.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Damnyes! Meine nicht vorhandene Hoffnung wurd soeben verschwunden aufgefunden!


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

ja ist halt extrem verschwommen wenn ich das linke schließe seh ich kaum noch was -.-


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

D132 you been hit by a smooth door!^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Damnyes! Meine nicht vorhandene Hoffnung wurd soeben verschwunden aufgefunden!


oha verschwunden aufgefunden Scary movie 4 oder?


----------



## Alcasim (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> hört auf ich ersticke for lachen !



Jaja... Übertreibs noch mehr

@Lurock
Finde zwar du bist einer der wenigen Spammer der auch sinnvolle Posts abliefert aber eins will ich nun doch wissen.. Was zur Hölle machst du den ganzen Tag damit du auf 7k+ Posts kommst? Sitzst du nur vorm PC?


----------



## Alanium (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jetzt ist er blind!


Jaaaaaah, Blinde kann man so toll ärgern. *mit Zunge Ampelklackgeräusche nachmach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ja ist halt extrem verschwommen wenn ich das linke schließe seh ich kaum noch was -.-


wieviel Dioptren das wohl werden (wie schreibt man Dioptren)


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> D132 you been hit by a smooth door!^^


you have to add ------------>critical <---------add


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Jaaaaaah, Blinde kann man so toll ärgern. *mit Zunge Ampelklackgeräusche nachmach*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ Mittermeier ftw


----------



## Siu (1. August 2008)

Dann ist das ein wneig gereizt. wenns morgen nich weg is, dann würd ich mir sorgen machen


----------



## Lurock (1. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> oha verschwunden aufgefunden Scary movie 4 oder?


Muss man wissen!



Alcasim schrieb:


> @Lurock
> Finde zwar du bist einer der wenigen Spammer der auch sinnvolle Posts abliefert aber eins will ich nun doch wissen.. Was zur Hölle machst du den ganzen Tag damit du auf 7k+ Posts kommst? Sitzst du nur vorm PC?


Es gab mal ne Zeit, da hatte ich wenig zutun und nya... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Jaja... Übertreibs noch mehr
> 
> @Lurock
> Finde zwar du bist einer der wenigen Spammer der auch sinnvolle Posts abliefert aber eins will ich nun doch wissen.. Was zur Hölle machst du den ganzen Tag damit du auf 7k+ Posts kommst? Sitzst du nur vorm PC?




Ach hier gibt es auch sinnvolle Posts? Ich dachte das wäre nur ein Märchen!


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ach hier gibt es auch sinnvolle Posts? Ich dachte das wäre nur ein Märchen!


Mein Weltbild wurde zerstört! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

jaja sich ausversehen selber verletzten is schon lustig und ich dachte mir noch so beim weg ertassten hoffentlich knallste nicht in die tür und da kam sekunden später der folltreffer....


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ach hier gibt es auch sinnvolle Posts? Ich dachte das wäre nur ein Märchen!


nene gibts wirklich tauchen ein mal im jahr zu weihnachten auf!


----------



## Urengroll (2. August 2008)

sach nciht, du hast von Welbild ein Abo!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> jaja sich ausversehen selber verletzten is schon lustig und ich dachte mir noch so beim weg ertassten hoffentlich knallste nicht in die tür und da kam sekunden später der folltreffer....


owned by door


----------



## Urengroll (2. August 2008)

D132 you been hit critical by a smooth door


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> sach nciht, du hast von Welbild ein Abo!


LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> D132 you been hit critical by a smooth door


D132 dies


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> sach nciht, du hast von Welbild ein Abo!


gleich nicht mehr aber sicher von dir *hihih*


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> sach nciht, du hast von Welbild ein Abo!


Könnte ich theoretisch machen lassen, aber nein, ich habe keins. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (2. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ach hier gibt es auch sinnvolle Posts? Ich dachte das wäre nur ein Märchen!



*an die alte Zeit denk bevor die ganzen Spammer kamen*

Naja, früher war das Forum toll, da konnte man noch richtig diskutieren und in keinem einzigen Thread fande man einen Posts indem die Leute nur gepostet haben um "Erster" oder "Zweiter" zu sein. Schade eigentlich das hier so wenig Disziplin herrscht, denn dabei könnte das Forum hier so toll sein :>


Edit: 



LordofDemons schrieb:


> nene gibts wirklich tauchen ein mal im jahr zu weihnachten auf!



Ich weiss, es tut weh, aber irgendeiner muss es dir sagen, du bist nicht witzig.


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

ICH FEIER JUBILÄUM! In 6 Minuten!


----------



## Urengroll (2. August 2008)

Bild lesen bildet!^^


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> D132 dies


*Beerdigungsmarsch anschmeiß*


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

ich geh schlafen mich hauts hier gleich um scheiß harte arbeitswoche ich wünsche euch allen eine schöne nacht spammt ne runde für micht mit und beteiligt euch in der Nachtschwärmer gruppe


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> ICH FEIER JUBILÄUM! In 6 Minuten!


GZ


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

Gute Nacht lod


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Nachti, LoD! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> GZ


Danke und eine gute Nacht und erholsamen Schlaf wünsch ich dir!


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

Ficköööön!!!


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Scheiße, meine Uhr geht falsch, nicht in 6 Minuten sondern vor 5 Minuten... -.-'


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> *an die alte Zeit denk bevor die ganzen Spammer kamen*
> 
> Naja, früher war das Forum toll, da konnte man noch richtig diskutieren und in keinem einzigen Thread fande man einen Posts indem die Leute nur gepostet haben um "Erster" oder "Zweiter" zu sein. Schade eigentlich das hier so wenig Disziplin herrscht, denn dabei könnte das Forum hier so toll sein :>


 Die alten Zeiten sind vorbei, schade ich hänge auch sehr an ihnen. Bin halt so der klassische Krawatte und Anzug Mensch und von Mobiltelefonen halte ich auch nichts *erlich!*
Lod gute nacht ...


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Scheiße, meine Uhr geht falsch, nicht in 6 Minuten sondern vor 5 Minuten... -.-'


Was war denn da?


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ficköööön!!!


Werfen wir ne Münze oder hast du einen Behindertenausweiß, in dem Fall hast du Vortritt.

Ala, fertig?


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was war denn da?


Seit einem Jahr angemeldet!


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Werfen wir ne Münze oder hast du einen Behindertenausweiß, in dem Fall hast du Vortritt.
> 
> Ala, fertig?


NEIN!!!!!!

Alles, nur das nicht... :S


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Seit einem Jahr angemeldet!


GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Die alten Zeiten sind vorbei, schade ich hänge auch sehr an ihnen. Bin halt so der klassische Krawatte und Anzug Mensch und von Mobiltelefonen halte ich auch nichts *erlich!*



Und schon wird wieder alles umgedreht und zum Gespött gemacht.. War ja klar

Naja, viel Spass noch, ich verpiss mich mal


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

Habe Behindertenausweiß.. bin ab dem Torso gelähmt.


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

ich weiß und seh zwar nicht worums geht aber ich bin fertig !


----------



## Urengroll (2. August 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> *an die alte Zeit denk bevor die ganzen Spammer kamen*
> 
> Naja, früher war das Forum toll, da konnte man noch richtig diskutieren und in keinem einzigen Thread fande man einen Posts indem die Leute nur gepostet haben um "Erster" oder "Zweiter" zu sein. Schade eigentlich das hier so wenig Disziplin herrscht, denn dabei könnte das Forum hier so toll sein :>




Wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt auszusortieren, dann findet man auch sinnvolle Post. Ich denke ein erster Schritt wäre, den Postcounter zu entfernen.
Ich den Klassenforen sind z.B. sehr nette Fred's für Anfänger.
Leider wissen einige nicht, wie man sich ordentlich in einem Forum vehält. Leider arten hier die meisten Diskussionen in Flames aus.
Jemand der dann wirklich mal eine Frage hat, wird mit Noob , SuFu usw verwiesen.
Ich meine wenn man ein Problem hat, sollte man doch wenigstens mehrere Sätze fehlerfrei schreiben können.
Solche die nur ein Satz enthalten, sollten erst gar nicht freigschaltet werden.
Und dann die vielen Keylogger und es gibt immer min. einen, der darauf klickt.


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> GZ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke, wie wärs mit nem Geschenk für mich? *hrhr*


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Und schon wird wieder alles umgedreht und zum Gespött gemacht.. War ja klar
> 
> Naja, viel Spass noch, ich verpiss mich mal


Ich meinte das ernst....-.-


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

> Seit einem Jahr angemeldet!



Seit fast 2 Jahren angemeldet! HAHA


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Und schon wird wieder alles umgedreht und zum Gespött gemacht.. War ja klar
> 
> Naja, viel Spass noch, ich verpiss mich mal


Alcasim ist beleidigt, Alcasim ist beleidigt, Alcasim ist beleidigt...! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Und schon wird wieder alles umgedreht und zum Gespött gemacht.. War ja klar
> 
> Naja, viel Spass noch, ich verpiss mich mal


Gute Nacht!


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Alcasim ist beleidigt, Alcasim ist beleidigt, Alcasim ist beleidigt...!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch -.-


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Seit fast 2 Jahren angemeldet! HAHA


Jünger kann länger!


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Danke, wie wärs mit nem Geschenk für mich? *hrhr*


Keins, wie du denkst. -.-


----------



## Urengroll (2. August 2008)

wichtige infromationen gehen immer unter...........!


^^


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

so wie die welt in meiner weltuntergangsplan! *wo war denn dieser verflickste knopf?*
Leute tut mir leid aber ich hab übelste kopfschmerzen seid meinem date mit der klotür.... ich geh gleich auch off


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Keins, wie du denkst. -.-


Oh man, bist du hart zu knacken, ist ja schlimm... oO
Nya, selber Schuld... *ICQ-Liste öffnet und unter der Kartei 'blond' sucht*


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

> Jünger kann länger!



Habe dafür mehr Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (2. August 2008)

werde nun auch mal meinen schönheitsschlaf antreten und irgendwann klappt es doch und ich wache nicht immer als angela merkel verschnitt auf!


machts jut!


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> so wie die welt in meiner weltuntergangsplan! *wo war denn dieser verflickste knopf?*


Brain, Moment mal! Brain?! Narf...


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> werde nun auch mal meinen schönheitsschlaf antreten und irgendwann klappt es doch und ich wache nicht immer als angela merkel verschnitt auf!
> 
> 
> machts jut!


Ich wünsche dir eine wunderschöne Nacht.^^


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Habe dafür mehr Erfahrung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Möglich, aber viel mehr kanns nicht sein...


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

Oh Doch! Sehr viel mehr :>

BLUB


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

ich kann nicht mehr bin so kaputt leute entschuldigt mich aber 64 minuten dauerlauf und ein kritischer türtreffer zollen ihren tribut -.-
gute nacht euch allen...


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Mich bekommt ihr sowieso nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Siu weiß warum, nicht wahr, Schnuffel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Oh Doch! Sehr viel mehr :>


Bis jetzt waren sie alle mehr als zufrieden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

So ich bin off...finde irgentwie keinen einstieg um mit zu spammen...vllt find ich ja im schlaf kreative ideen um heute abend mitzuspammen...gähn.

Viel Spass noch Schwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

Richtig Schnuffel! :> *wuschl*


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> So ich bin off...finde irgentwie keinen einstieg um mit zu spammen...vllt find ich ja im schlaf kreative ideen um heute abend mitzuspammen...gähn.
> 
> Viel Spass noch Schwärmer
> 
> ...


Nacht, Klunkerchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Gn8 D132 und Klunker!


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Hm, es legt sich so langsam.^^


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Noch 2 Beiträge! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

Echt... ist doch ödee.. ihr seid gar keine Nachtschwärmer! Weicheier


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Tjo, schade... =(


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Einer!


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Nichts ist mehr los hier! Schalalalala! *sing*


(2000, jaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

Glückwunsch <3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Echt... ist doch ödee.. ihr seid gar keine Nachtschwärmer! Weicheier


Alles N00bs, keine Chancen gegen einen Kaffeebohnen-Baron wie mich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (2. August 2008)

Ebay kann ganz schön nervig sein...hab seit gestern ganze 7 Auktionen verloren auf die ich geboten hatte immer wieder... . Naja, der Nervenkitzel ist doch eine ganz nette Entschädigung =)


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

GZ Ala... Weiß deine Mutter, dass du soviel spammst?


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ebay kann ganz schön nervig sein...hab seit gestern ganze 7 Auktionen verloren auf die ich geboten hatte immer wieder... . Naja, der Nervenkitzel ist doch eine ganz nette Entschädigung =)


Mein Beileid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Glückwunsch <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dankeseeeeehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

Ebay is doof :/


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> GZ Ala... Weiß deine Mutter, dass du soviel spammst?


(Zum Glück) Nicht, nein.


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ebay is doof :/


Wie recht du doch hast. Obwohl man da alles kaufen kann, sogar Babys!!


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> (Zum Glück) Nicht, nein.


Böööses Mädchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Böööses Mädchen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin gerne bööööööse!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich schlage hier, nicht du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich bin gerne bööööööse!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Okay, Miss.


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Okay, Miss.


Leck meine Stiefel, Wicht! XD


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Leck meine Stiefel, Wicht! XD


Ooohhjaaa! *Stiefel auszieh und Füße leck*

Sollten wir das nicht ins ICQ verlegen?


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

Poar Oo Jetzt gehts rund hier^^


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Ich sagte Stiefel, nicht Füße! *mit der Peitsche eins überzieh* xD

Im icq gibbet keinen Postcounter, muss heute noch LoD überholen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

Nichts ICQ! Ich will mitlesen :/


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Poar Oo Jetzt gehts rund hier^^


Soll ich dich auch erniedrigen?^^


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich sagte Stiefel, nicht Füße! *mit der Peitsche eins überzieh* xD


Jaaa, geht doch... Aber weiterschreiben kann ich jetzt nicht, zumindest nicht hier...


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Nichts ICQ! Ich will mitlesen :/


Ich lad ich auch zu dem Gespräch ein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jaaa, geht doch... Aber weiterschreiben kann ich jetzt nicht, zumindest nicht hier...


Man muss ja nicht gleich ganz so wild sein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

Jo.. dann adde mich ma. Caro kann dir die Nummer geben^^


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Jo.. dann adde mich ma. Caro kann dir die Nummer geben^^


Ich habe deine Numma! Muhahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

Ja. Und nicht nur die ICQ Numma du Sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht gleich ganz so wild sein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oo Nach den Füßen... Oh man, du grüne Bohne! Du musst noch lernen...!


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ja. Und nicht nur die ICQ Numma du Sau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Welche denn noch? oO


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

kA °.°


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oo Nach den Füßen... Oh man, du grüne Bohne! Du musst noch lernen...!


Tztztz!


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Moin Abend was auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Bing, bing, bing! Guten Abend!


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Eigentlich eher guten Morgen aber egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

bei der hitze kann doch niemand pennen -..-


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Gar nüx mehr los hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Klunkerlein! Doch noch ein Lebenszeichen hier!


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

ich hohl mir ma n bier=)


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Lakkalikör > Bier !!


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

BLUBB


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Klunkerlein! Doch noch ein Lebenszeichen hier!



und was ist mit mir? ;(
schniff


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Selber Blubb!


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

blödes blub frau ding -.-^^


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und was ist mit mir? ;(
> schniff


Minas! Mein Kätzchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab' dich schon vermisst!


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Dummer kackmist bier is alle-.-


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Dummer kackmist bier is alle-.-


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Dummer kackmist bier is alle-.-


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Dummer kackmist bier is alle-.-


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Dummer kackmist bier is alle-.-


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

jaja das sagen sie immer ...
hey lex wo warst? kotzen why? .. ah ... toll .. so genau wollt ichs nid wissen xD

soviel zu vermissen xD
aber heut is mir so langweilig da bin ich eingenickt bei der av stam xD


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Dummer kackmist bier is alle-.-


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

…….”-„.-„………¯”””~--„„„_…………../……/; ;; ;; ;;;/..|;|.|…….\……._„-~”……..„~””/….,/………………
……….’-„.”~-„„…………….¯””~--„„../……./ ; ;; ;; ;;;|...|; ;|……..\„-“¯……….„~””.„-“….,/………………...
…………”-„…”-„””-„„„…--„………………...|; ;; ;; ;; ;;|…|…\………..„„~”/„-~”...„-“/……/…………………..
……………”-„…”-„.”’-„””-„”’-„”~„„…………|; ;; ;; ;; ;;;|…|; ;;\…..„„~"; ;;;„-“...„-“;/’……/……………………
……………...”-„…”-„-„.””-„; ;; ;;;¯”~„_….|; ;; ;; ;; ;; ;|…|; ;;;\~”; ;; ;;„-“...„-“;„-“„-….../……………………...
………………..”-„…”-„”-„...”’-„; ;; ;; ;; ;”~”; ;; ;; ;;,-,..|…|; ;; ;; ;; ;;‹’…..”~›..”,/….../………………………..
………………….”-„…”-„;”-„„-~”-„~--„,; ;; ;; ;; ;; ;.|...”…..|; ;; ;; ;; ;;/……/;;„-“….../…………………………
……………………”-„…”-„„--\…..|….¯”’-„; ;; ;; ;;;|………|; ;;;„-“|;;|…..,-“;;/……../…………………………..
……………………..”-„….”-|.\.¯”-„\………”-„; ;;|…..„-„...|;„-“…|/..’|…/; ;/…...…/…………………………….
……………………….”-„….’|.\……\…….|-„„.”-|…..|; ;”-„|”…...|…|-“; ;/……..../…„„-----~~~~”””¯¯¯¯'›……..
………..__¸„„--~”””””””””…...’|..’\,….’\……\...”-„.”’-„.|; ;,/……...|….\;;/…….””¯….__¸¸„„„-~„..„-~”¯¯¯..…...
.._¸„-~””…………….~-„„„„„„„;\…’\….’|……\-„¸..”-„.’\|;/………..’|….’\¸„-~~””„„„-~”---------“----“----………..
<„„„¸------~~~”””””””””””~---„„; ;;|…|…./…….\…”~„”-„„/¸„-~”|…....|…...”-~~”””¯¯¯..¸„„-„~””/”„-,……………..
……¯”¹~-„¸¯¯”~-„„………….””.„-“..,/……….’›……………|……|_______„-~”___,/…/„-“-“-..”’-„…………
……………¯’¹-„¸..””-„¸¯/’¯¯”’-„/…,/……..„-“………………|……………………¯¯¯¯)”-“::::::::”-„”’-„………
…………………¯’¹-„...|..’\¯’-/…,/…….„-“-„……………….|……….___¸„„„----„---“-“-“:::::::::::::::”-„”-„…...
………………………””|…”-/…./……„-|;;;;;;”-„…………….””"„-~~,”¯¯¯/¯/.|..|.„|-“-“::::::::::::::::::::”-„”’-„..
…………………_¸„„----“-„.|...../…….|..’\;;;;;;;;/”-„……..….„-|;;;;;;;;/.../…..”.„-“-“.,-“’-„„-~„”¯¯'|:::::::::”-,.'›
…………..‹~¹”¯…...‹~~~””\…\…….\...””~-~”….|………-“|..”-„„„„-“.…|…”-“”-“..„-“...„-“…|;;;;;/:::::::::„-“„-“
…………...¯¯¯¯”¹~--,¯¯”’~\….\……\””~-„„„„„-~”………..„|„„____„-“../-“„-“:.„-“….,/’…..,/;;„-“::::::::„-“„-“….
……………………….¯¯”¹””|…..\…...\………………..»………….../;”-„-„/’….„-“….„-“-~”:::::::::„-“,-“…….
………………………………\…..\\…...\….„„„„---„………………...„-:;„~/…../……/:::::::::::::„-",-"……….
………FOOL!……………….\…..|.”-„…’\¯::::…|..””””””……...„-“„-“”„-|….,/’……/:::::::::::„-“,-“…………..
,…YOU'VE ACTIVATED...…..\…’\…”-,..”-„:::…|………..„„-“;„-“-“|„/..”’~|……./”-,::::::„-“,-“…………….
…MY TRAP CARD!.………….\…\…...”-„.”-„::\..'|--„„„„„„~”..|;;/-“.,/.„-“-„…”-„„.,,,,:-„”’-“.„-“………………
…………………………………..\....\...….”-„.”-„„-“\”’„------“-“”¯|.../””|…/…….(¯”””~-„””……………………


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

ups 5-10 fach post xDDD


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

gibt mehr postcounter is auch gut XD


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

hatte ich auch gerade  epic fail im flirt thema^^  lag wohl doch an buffed^^


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dummer kackmist bier is alle-.-






Crackmack schrieb:


> Dummer kackmist bier is alle-.-






Crackmack schrieb:


> Dummer kackmist bier is alle-.-






Crackmack schrieb:


> Dummer kackmist bier is alle-.-






Crackmack schrieb:


> Dummer kackmist bier is alle-.-






Crackmack schrieb:


> Dummer kackmist bier is alle-.-



WTF?


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

buffed hat gelagt^^

sieht sehr schön aus im flirt thread xD


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Dann vergisst man's net so schnell.^^


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Glotzt wer Galaxy Quest auf Pro7?^^


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Glotzt wer Galaxy Quest auf Pro7?^^


Ne, hab den Film vorn paar Wochen erst gesehen...


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich wusste, ich habe IMMER die guten Ideen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


denkste xD


----------



## Urengroll (2. August 2008)

hat jemand meinen wecker gesehen? ich finde das nette teil nicht!


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ne, hab den Film vorn paar Wochen erst gesehen...



nochmal guck ich den net..ist dochd er mit tim allen oder?  war glaube ich nicht so der hammer...


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Is noch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

lief der nicht vor 4 stunden schonmal? Oo aso wiederholung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Need Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. August 2008)

So guys... I'm totally drunk and I know that some American Guys have a real nice humore XD
It's so nice to talk with one of them xD


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

kann sein hab vorhin noch Die Mummie geschaut


----------



## Rhokan (2. August 2008)

Boah wie kann man in der disco Seven Nation Army laufen lassen T.T


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> So guys... I'm totally drunk and I know that some American Guys have a real nice humore XD
> It's so nice to talk with one of them xD


Waswowannwer?


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Boah wie kann man in der disco Seven Nation Army laufen lassen T.T



welche version? die von bosshoss aht doch style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. August 2008)

Argh
Eh... also der neue Freund von ner Ehemaligen Klassenkameradin ist Amerikaner... aber der Typ ist so geil ^^ 
und ich bin irgendwie arg betrunken xD


----------



## Rhokan (2. August 2008)

1) Die von Whites Stripes

2) in der besagten disco läuft normalerweise Death-Metal und und Viking-Metal usw ^^


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> welche version? die von bosshoss aht doch style
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


all > Bosshoss... Ich mag die übahaupt niet...


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Argh
> Eh... also der neue Freund von ner Ehemaligen Klassenkameradin ist Amerikaner... aber der Typ ist so geil ^^
> und ich bin irgendwie arg betrunken xD



laut meinem perso bin ich in der usa geboren *g*



Rhokan schrieb:


> 1) Die von Whites Stripes
> 
> 2) in der besagten disco läuft normalerweise Death-Metal usw ^^



aso ok...vllt war der ja en bissel verplant^^


----------



## Alanium (2. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> 1) Die von Whites Stripes
> 
> 2) in der besagten disco läuft normalerweise Death-Metal usw ^^


XD Zu geil, made my night!


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

ich mag die voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Boa dammte Feuerwerke hier-.-


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

ochnö  nicht diese bleichen heinis..ich hätte nicht einschalten sollen -.-


----------



## Rhokan (2. August 2008)

> Boa dammte Feuerwerke hier-.-



mom warte mal ich zeig dir n link zum thema feuerwerk... der sagen wir.... sehr amüsant ist...


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Öhhh könntet ihr ma bitte bitte bitte auf das link klickn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://s14.buffed.de?uid=51629


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. August 2008)

Doesn't work...


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Mit mir musst deutsch reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Mit mir musst deutsch reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tut nicht funktionieren sagt es.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

ist verboten...geht net^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. August 2008)

Grr... den ganzen Nachmittag bis abend und mitternacht englisch geredet und viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel getrunken ^^ Sorry...
ähe... also der link geht net...


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

wiso steht da buffed de da sollte *** stehen xD


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

dafür solte es en report geben^^ also wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. August 2008)

Wegen wem? Mir oder oder Bitefight?


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

bitefight..habe nichts gegen englisch quassel du ruhig weiter^^


----------



## Rhokan (2. August 2008)

> mom warte mal ich zeig dir n link zum thema feuerwerk...



Kann leider grade nix finden, auf jedenfall wurde in ner Nachbarstadt bei uns ein Bürger von dessen Nachbarstadt angeklagt weil er von seinem Balkon aus nen Feuerwerk der anderen Stadt angeguckt hat.... ich google mal weiter nach nem zeitungsartikel oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

why den verboten?^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

nabend


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

k.a ist glaub ich verbten wenn man es heimlich also wenn der draufklicken es unbewusst macht..also nicht weiß das es bitefight ist, d.h wenn du den link namen änderst wäre es verboten =)


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

nabend du...mhm wwollte edit treffen ach egal  die mods pennen eh alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   *mod futter ausleg* put put


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

Seit wann isn Postal in Deutschland raus? Habn mir grade angeschaut - Der film ist ja soooo geil! xD


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

seid dem letzem jahr glaube ich...ist doch von uwe bohl oder?


----------



## Rhokan (2. August 2008)

Ich hab gehört doppelposten macht impotent...


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

postal issn game .. punkt schluss aus xD

btw .. ihr spammt zuviel und ich penn hier andauernd fast ein -.-^^ wenn mich mein arena partner nid immer wecken würd xD ey wiso stehst du rum .. was? .. ah xD


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> seid dem letzem jahr glaube ich...ist doch von uwe bohl oder?


Boll...


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

hab mir nen  5fachen post geleistet im flirt thread was amcht das?


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

so aus purer langeweile epic flugmount gekauft^^


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

minas sind bi dir au alles fürwerk in dr luft?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. August 2008)

Niemand will dich mehr


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Boll...



tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kennen den net wirklich..ich weiß nur, dass der filme versauen soll^^


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> tut mir leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jep... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

düdüdüdüdü


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

ich glaub minas ist eingepennt....


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Sie/Er/Es solls ma mit Kaffe probieren xD


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

so hab zwar jetzt motten in meinem zimmer..dafür ist es kühler  ich glaub ich versuch gleich nochmal zu pennen^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. August 2008)

Sleeping goood


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

Bwahasha der Film is ubernice. ich gucken mir nochma an xDDD ( Kommt sehr nah an Postal 2 (das Spiel) ran )

Bis spädda!

BTW: Klunker ich habs gesehn und vereweigt!


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

thanks...don't drive drunk...spam drunk....ich bekomm auch nichts merh auf die reihe..ist das richtig ?^^


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Bwahasha der Film is ubernice. ich gucken mir nochma an xDDD ( Kommt sehr nah an Postal 2 (das Spiel) ran )
> 
> Bis spädda!
> 
> BTW: Klunker ich habs gesehn und vereweigt!




was hat er verewigt?^^ die posts?


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Minas bist du sollst aufwachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

minas ist weg vom fenster..der wacht net mehr auf...frühestens in 7 stunden xD


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

xD dann bin ich auch im bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

xD dann bin ich auch im bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: doppelpost-.-


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

Mh bin jetz doch bei Kung Fu Panda gelandet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



,, Ah , wie ich sehe knabberst du gerne,,

,,NA DANN KNABBER DOCH MAL AN MEINER FAUST!,, *BAM*

Bwaha ich bin auch betrunken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

ich bin nüchtern und alle sind weg   mhm

nachti crackmack.


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

ich net kein wen ich noch bier häte wär ich au weg


----------



## Rhokan (2. August 2008)

ne bin da aber mein inter hatte grad n hänger


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

so ich bin jetzt dann mal off.mein zimmer ist schön kühl. dh. ich kann schlafen und jetzt bin ich weg =) Also viel Spass noch in wahrscheinlich bis heute abend mis amigos de buffed.de   ich hasse ferien..alle sind sie weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Minas lebt wieder^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> minas ist weg vom fenster..der wacht net mehr auf...frühestens in 7 stunden xD



pff


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

nur weil ich am zocken bin schreib ich nid viel aber darum leb ich doch nicht aufnach nimmer -.-


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

hehehehe


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

minas uf welem server spielsch du ?^^


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

naja cha antwort jo morn läse bin mol weg cyacya


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Da ich Postal noch nich geguckt hab, werd ich mir das jetzt mal antun.
Und danach ziehe ich mich in meine Gemächer zurück und wünsch euch ne gute Nacht, bye!


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> minas uf welem server spielsch du ?^^



blackmoore


----------



## Siu (2. August 2008)

gn8 euch allen


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

cya


----------



## Rhokan (2. August 2008)

gn8 lurock + siu

naja bin dann auch mal weg, gude nacht


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

bin auch ma wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


epic flugmount <- jap
arena rating runtergezockt <- jap
bg stam leecht <- jap
twink 15k ehre gemacht <- jap

5 filme gekukt <- jap

ok hab alles was ich wollte für heut Xd


----------



## Shrukan (2. August 2008)

heute alles gemacht was ich wollte: Den letzten Tag ohne Eltern genossen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Da ich Postal noch nich geguckt hab, werd ich mir das jetzt mal antun.
> Und danach ziehe ich mich in meine Gemächer zurück und wünsch euch ne gute Nacht, bye!


na dann viel spass. Wenn uf Crank und Hot Fuzz stehst , ist Postal genau das richtige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mag das , so richtig richtig dreckiger humor  , wenn man auf details achtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skillorius (2. August 2008)

schönen guten abend erstmal ^^


----------



## Vodoo (2. August 2008)

Achja ebend Kara gerockt,danach TDM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nun is mein Kumpel eingepennt neben mir und schnarcht schon die ganze zeit wie bekloppt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wünsche euch noch nen schönen abend.

mfg Vodoo


----------



## Monasaxx (2. August 2008)

Vodoo schrieb:


> Achja ebend Kara gerockt,danach TDM
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



soviel zeit möcht ich mal haben,das ich um 4 uhr noch poste^^


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

*in den Thread stolper*


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

guten abend heut beehrt euch whity auch wieder also es ist zeit für euch meine ankunt zu feiern


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Flamet mich, ich bin zu dumm für diese Welt! =(


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> guten abend heut beehrt euch whity auch wieder also es ist zeit für euch meine ankunt zu feiern


Ahh white erzähl wie´s gelaufen ist haste es versaut oder ???? na los erzähl schon^^
Edith: Lurock erzähle mir von deinem Fehltritt!


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ahh white erzähl wie´s gelaufen ist haste es versaut oder ???? na los erzähl schon^^
> Edith: Lurock erzähle mir von deinem Fehltritt!


hä was ne des is erst nächsten freitag gestern war ich einfach nur saufen


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hä was ne des is erst nächsten freitag gestern war ich einfach nur saufen


*grummel* ich war schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, danke jetzt darf ich hoffen, dass lurock was verbrochen hatt....
Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich die Post hasse? -.-


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Edith: Lurock erzähle mir von deinem Fehltritt!


Naja, ich wollte wieder mit WoW anfangen und frage ob jmd so nett wäre und die Rolle der Auferstehung benutzen könnte, Carcha war so nett, aber da ist mir aufgefallen, dass das noch über meine alte E-Mail-Adresse geht...
Das Problem, ich kann die nicht abrufen, weil ich weder PW noch alternative Adresse kenne, noch Anbieter und nichtmal in Thunderbird hab ich den Eingangsserver, weil ich nen neuen PC habe...


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Naja, ich wollte wieder mit WoW anfangen und frage ob jmd so nett wäre und die Rolle der Auferstehung benutzen könnte, Carcha war so nett, aber da ist mir aufgefallen, dass das noch über meine alte E-Mail-Adresse geht...
> Das Problem, ich kann die nicht abrufen, weil ich weder PW noch alternative Adresse kenne, noch Anbieter und nichtmal in Thunderbird hab ich den Eingangsserver, weil ich nen neuen PC habe...


Ok das ist extrem hart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber schon mal versucht deine E...adresse zu ändern in der Accountverwaltung?


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

N`abend leute *Bier aufmach*


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Abend an dich, der du für mich neu bist =)


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ok das ist extrem hart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, aber zu spät...


----------



## Tabuno (2. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`abend leute *Bier aufmach*


n'abend *bier austrink*


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, aber zu spät...


Hach was ein Zufall, ich hab ja auch nen World of Warcraft Account und noch Rollen der Wiederauferstehung frei die ich gerne teilen würde  *grins*
Ach warum braucht das deutsche Nachrichten und Paketzustellungsservice mit dem namen Post immer so lange? Ich warte schon eine geschlagene Woche auf meine Lieferung !
ist die Post nur hoffnugslos überlastet oder einfach faul.....
/discuss !


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Hach was ein Zufall, ich hab ja auch nen World of Warcraft Account und noch Rollen der Wiederauferstehung frei die ich gerne teilen würde  *grins*


Ich muss erstmal beim Accountsupport anrufen, weil die E-Mail-Adresse lässt sich nicht ändern...

Edit: Danke für das Angebot, wenn ich das richtig gedeutet habe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

Nabend. Und Lurock , Postal angeschaut?

*weglitz und vodka mit gläserchen hol*

*wiederkomm und austeil*


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich muss erstmal beim Accountsupport anrufen, weil die E-Mail-Adresse lässt sich nicht ändern...
> 
> Edit: Danke für das Angebot, wenn ich das richtig gedeutet habe...
> 
> ...


ne haste nich des is einer von dem typ der nem hund n leckerlie vor die schnauze hält und ihn damit tracktiert


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Boa das Bier is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Nabend. Und Lurock , Postal angeschaut?
> 
> *weglitz und vodka mit gläserchen hol*
> 
> *wiederkomm und austeil*


 Was !? dir sollte klar seindas du jetzt lebenslang Aggro von jedem russischen Wesen im universum hast oder ?
----------->Wodka<---------->Wodka<------------>Wodka<----------
Edith: und Gläserchen benutzt er auch noch oh mein gott, was ist aus dem Weltkulturerbe geworden?


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich muss erstmal beim Accountsupport anrufen, weil die E-Mail-Adresse lässt sich nicht ändern...
> 
> Edit: Danke für das Angebot, wenn ich das richtig gedeutet habe...
> 
> ...



dir würd ich meine rolle auch geben xD
aber wiso kannst denn id ändern? ich kann die ohne probs ändern .. nur name nid


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

Naja ich kenne auch russen die kein Vodka trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich steh toal drauf , weil ich davon erst nach ner halben Flschae betrunken werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith : Ja normal , o,2er gläserchen. Wer trinkt denn aus ner Flasche? O_o


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Naja ich kenne auch russen die kein Vodka trinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Er macht es schon wieder *irre gackernd im Kreis lauf*
blood kennst du arabische Teebächer? normalerweise wird da Tee raus getrunken aber nicht bei Russen ~.~


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Was !? dir sollte klar seindas du jetzt lebenslang Aggro von jedem russischen Wesen im universum hast oder ?
> ----------->Wodka<---------->Wodka<------------>Wodka<----------
> Edith: und Gläserchen benutzt er auch noch oh mein gott, was ist aus dem Weltkulturerbe geworden?



flasche ansetzten und pur trinken .. /cry never !!! drink with gläserchen


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Er macht es schon wieder *irre gackernd im Kreis lauf*



ich fühl mir dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Er macht es schon wieder *irre gackernd im Kreis lauf*




Denke nur ich das , oder versteht ihr was er mein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ----------->Wodka<---------->Wodka<------------>Wodka<----------



blood mal den teil den du nochma lesen solltest^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

Vodka wird mit V geschrieben , also wird es wohl daran liegen , das ich den flaschen *hint* nicht verstanden hab =P

Edith: So stehst zumindest auf meiner Russischen Vodka Flasche Oo. Erst in Kiryllscher schrift , und darunter dann mit v 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Feldschlösschen bier ftw!!!! xD


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Vodka wird mit V geschrieben , also wird es wohl daran liegen , das ich den flaschen *hint* nicht verstanden hab =P


Oh m,ein gott er tut es schon wieder V wieso tut er das ???! v oh nein !nicht v alles nur nicht V


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Feldschlösschen bier ftw!!!! xD


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Feldschlösschen bier ftw!!!! xD

Edit Dreifach post-.-


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Feldschlösschen bier ftw!!!! xD


awas eichhof alkoholfrei <-- totlach

^^ wodka > bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Oh m,ein gott er tut es schon wieder V wieso tut er das ???! v oh nein !nicht v alles nur nicht V



Weils richtig ist xD

Edith: wennu willst , zeig ich dir n bild xD


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Es heißt ja *&#1042;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1072;* im original und nicht *&#1060;&#1086;&#1090;&#1082;&#1072;*
Ihr deutschen dummi übersetzer ich verfluche euch!


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

pfff Eichhof *kotz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> awas eichhof alkoholfrei <-- totlach
> 
> ^^ wodka > bier
> 
> ...


wodka<bier<wein over all XD


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> pfff Eichhof *kotz*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das mneinte ich mit totlach


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Es heißt ja *&#1042;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1072;* im original und nicht *&#1060;&#1086;&#1090;&#1082;&#1072;*
> Ihr deutschen dummi übersetzer ich verfluche euch!



Ja , aber meine Flasche ist aus Russland dirket Oo

Und da steht über den Vodka , auch das 2te Wort was du geschrieben ahst ^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wodka<bier<wein over all XD



füll mal ne frau mit wein ab .. da bist pleite ^^


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Hmmm oda Erdinger Bier is auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Ich merke schon für euch kommt jede Rettung zu spät was^^
*ich möchte es noch einmal betonen ich hasse die POST !


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> *ich möchte es noch einmal betonen ich hasse die POST !




Warum das? 

Btw , hört jemand von euch electro music?


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ja , aber meine Flasche ist aus Russland dirket Oo
> 
> Und da steht über den Vodka , auch das 2te Wort was du geschrieben ahst ^^


deutsche Übersetzer ......
Edith: was da steht &#1060;&#1086;&#1090;&#1082;&#1072;?


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ja , aber meine Flasche ist aus Russland dirket Oo
> 
> Und da steht über den Vodka , auch das 2te Wort was du geschrieben ahst ^^



vodka = englisch
wodka = deutsch xd
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wodka
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vodka


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> deutsche Übersetzer ......
> Edith: was da steht &#1060;&#1086;&#1090;&#1082;&#1072;?



Die flasche ist aus Russland dirket! Mein Kumpel war in den ferien in russland und hat sie mir mitgebracht , was hat das mit den übersetzern zu tun? ^^

jo &#1060;&#1086;&#1090;&#1082;&#1072;


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Bleiben wir beim original -------->&#1042;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1072; und ich bin zufrieden
Aber wenn da wirklich &#1060;&#1086;&#1090;&#1082;&#1072; steht dann ist das zeug sicher nicht trinkbar da zu hoher warscheinlichkeit selber gemacht wurde  mit Industriealkohol!
pass besser auf imitatwarscheinlichkeit sehr hoch!


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Bäh Bier is doch scheisse *in den Keller renn Rum brennen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

das ist schwer zum schreiben
ich sag wödi xD <-- schweizer dialekt^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

&#1042;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1086;&#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100; du &#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1054;&#1076;&#1077;&#1088; &#1073;&#1099;&#1083;?


----------



## Urengroll (2. August 2008)

Servus Grützi und Hallo!


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

tachwohl


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

&#1076;&#1072; &#1103; &#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081;, &#1072; &#1090;&#1099; &#1085;&#1077;&#1090; =P
edith rain sag schnell wo hast du das zeichen für den buchstaben &#1081; gefunden ich such schon vergeblich !


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Das wurd so ausgesprochen Grüezi!^^


----------



## Urengroll (2. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das wurd so ausgesprochen Grüezi!^^




eyy nicht rummosern hier!^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

&#1047;&#1076;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1091;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077;, &#1103; &#1093;&#1086;&#1095;&#1091; &#1073;&#1091;&#1090;&#1099;&#1083;&#1082;&#1091; &#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1082;&#1080;. &#1057;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086;

muahaha ich kann so gut russisch xD


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

jo sag ich auch alles


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

o.0 wieso könnt ihr das?


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

weil google alles kann xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

was heisst denn diese &#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;? das kenne ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja , habe grade mit nem Kumpel telefoniert , und der Meint das die russen vodka auch mit v schreiben , wenn sie es nich kiryllischen schreiben


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Servus Grützi und Hallo!



Ich sag nur die Warheit gel minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: mist falsches Zitat-.-


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

ahwas bi mir i de gilde seit mer sali oder wahlweise fzh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gid nur die 2 sache ^^ salles andere wirsch us ts kickt Xd


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> was heisst denn diese &#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;? das kenne ich net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich finde die taste für &#1081; nicht deshalb fehlt da der letzte buchstabe ich brauche diese taste ------------>'<----------


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Doppelpost...


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Ich sollte mir nen nauen namen zulegen z.B Chuchichäschtli das können net alle aussprechen xD


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

läckdumiär <-- so heist der twink vom kolegen xD
im ts immer so: also läckdumiäär macht xy ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. August 2008)

guten abend leute


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

hiho


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Achja zu deiner Frage die Antwort Rain: ich hasse die Post weil ich schon seit 1 Woche eine überlebenswichtige Lieferung erwarte!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

Ach ist leztendlich auch egal: Ich trink jetz ^^

&#1085;&#1072; &#1078;&#1080;&#1079;&#1085;&#1100;

Ich sage nur DPD ftw ^^


----------



## Rhokan (2. August 2008)

Schwabenbräu > all


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> läckdumiär <-- so heist der twink vom kolegen xD
> im ts immer so: also läckdumiäär macht xy ^^



lol xD

jetzt is richtig^^


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

&#1053;&#1072; &#1079;&#1076;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1100;&#1077;


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> lol xD
> 
> dammt falsches zitat-.-


achsoo hab grad antwort geschrieben mit "was daran lol ?" ^^


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

hmmm was machen wir jetzt? Irrgend wer eine Idde?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> hmmm was machen wir jetzt? Irrgend wer eine Idde?


nope  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> &#1053;&#1072; &#1079;&#1076;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1100;&#1077;



wird doch nos trovja oder so ähnlich ausgesprochen , oder?

edith: ich könnte euch gute 6 minuten auf trab halten ! wenn ihr wollt !


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Der Herr der Nachtschwärmer betritt den Raum


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

öhhhh Saufen?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

ich grüße euch alle


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Der Herr der Nachtschwärmer betritt den Raum


Salve


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> öhhhh Saufen?^^


klar schmeiß her das zeug


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Der Herr der Nachtschwärmer betritt den Raum


*anspuck*


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Der Herr der Nachtschwärmer betritt den Raum


&#1076;&#1100;&#1103;&#1074;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> *anspuck*


willst wohl aus der gruppe fliegen *teuflisch lach*


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> hmmm was machen wir jetzt? Irrgend wer eine Idde?


wodka trinken xd


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> &#1076;&#1100;&#1103;&#1074;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;


ähh genau


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Der Herr der Nachtschwärmer betritt den Raum



ahahahahaha
hahahahahah
ahahahahah

syr musste lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ähh genau


&#1085;&#1077; &#1084;&#1086;&#1075; &#1083;&#1080; &#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1090;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;-&#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080; &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086;?


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> willst wohl aus der gruppe fliegen *teuflisch lach*


Ich zeuge durch spucken meine hochachtung* ziemlich tief aus der Nase zieh und spuck*


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> willst wohl aus der gruppe fliegen *teuflisch lach*


auser die gruppe is bei ihm und nich bei dir *rebellion der unteren schicht herbeiruf* halt moment mal in welcher schicht bin ich


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Will au in den Black dings da club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> &#1085;&#1077; &#1084;&#1086;&#1075; &#1083;&#1080; &#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1090;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;-&#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080; &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086;?


&#1053;&#1077;&#1090; &#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1077;&#1096;&#1085;&#1086;  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> &#1085;&#1077; &#1084;&#1086;&#1075; &#1083;&#1080; &#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1090;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;-&#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080; &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086;?


wie schreibst du das?
^^
	Übersetzung: Russisch » Deutsch
&#1085;&#1077; &#1084;&#1086;&#1075; &#1083;&#1080; &#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1090;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;-&#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080; &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086;?	 	
Does anybody konnte nicht auf Russisch oder was?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. August 2008)

hört auf russisch zu schreiben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Haubtsache ich versteh den tieferen sinn^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Will au in den Black dings da club
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kommst nid rein .. sag ich als bilder maker !


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Haubtsache ich versteh den tieferen sinn^^



sinn? ^^ eher tieferen unsinn xD


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> auser die gruppe is bei ihm und nich bei dir *rebellion der unteren schicht herbeiruf* halt moment mal in welcher schicht bin ich


jetzt in der untersten und zwar alleine!


----------



## Rhokan (2. August 2008)

&#38463;&#36798; &#65339;&#38463;&#36948;....


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> &#1053;&#1077;&#1090; &#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1077;&#1096;&#1085;&#1086;
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Haha , scheint wohl so ^^. Ne schande sowas

@ minas : Ich kann n bissel russisch , kA was deine Google maschine da macht ^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jetzt in der untersten und zwar alleine!


pff bin sowieso lieber der untere hat man weniger zu  machen^^


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jetzt in der untersten und zwar alleine!


*gihihihhhi*Ich schlaf mich bis nach ganz oben^^


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Und wiso komm ich da net rein minas?^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

Oh mann , ich muss unbedingt in die disse , ich geh grade zuhause voll zu nem lied ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> pff bin sowieso lieber der untere hat man weniger zu  machen^^


ich mein dich doch gar nciht!


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Oh mann , ich muss unbedingt in die disse , ich geh grade zuhause voll zu nem lied ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nene bleib du mal ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Und wiso komm ich da net rein minas?^^



Weil die gruppe mir gehört , und Minas mein ergebenster Skla... ehm , Minister ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn er sagt nein , dann sage ich das auch ^^


----------



## Rhokan (2. August 2008)

zu welchem denn?^^ mann ich wär auch gern in der disse.... heute is viking metal abend : D


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Und wiso komm ich da net rein minas?^^


magst du anime?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Weil die gruppe mir gehört , und Minas mein ergebenster Skla... ehm , Minister ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und aus dem Grund Crackmack11


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Nene bleib du mal ^^




Joar muss ich zwangsweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keine da , der zeit hat mitzugehen x)


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Ja sonst würd ich mich ja net für den club interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> magst du anime?


Die ekelhafteste erfindung der menschheit nach hmmm ach es gibt nichts schlimmeres! auser mangas vieleicht...


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Ja sonst würd ich mich ja net für den club interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: gibts doch net schon wieder n doppelpost-.-


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Die ekelhafteste erfindung der menschheit nach hmmm ach es gibt nichts schlimmeres! auser mangas vieleicht...




<3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na ist doch wahr aber dein ava is trotzdem gut ! *hab ich mich jetzt rausgeschleimt?*


----------



## Rhokan (2. August 2008)

> Die ekelhafteste erfindung der menschheit nach hmmm ach es gibt nichts schlimmeres!



/signed

btw weiß wer ob was über Wacken im fernsehn kommt?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> na ist doch wahr aber dein ava is trotzdem gut ! *hab ich mich jetzt rausgeschleimt?*



wo rausgeschleimt? ^^ mein ava ist ja auch aus nem manga , hab ich übrigenz selbstgezeichnet =P


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Die ekelhafteste erfindung der menschheit nach hmmm ach es gibt nichts schlimmeres! auser mangas vieleicht...


steinigung inc!!!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Die ekelhafteste erfindung der menschheit nach hmmm ach es gibt nichts schlimmeres! auser mangas vieleicht...


steinigung inc!!!!!


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> wo rausgeschleimt? ^^ mein ava ist ja auch aus nem manga , hab ich übrigenz selbstgezeichnet =P


ja ich weiß deshalb mein ich ja deiner ist gut ~.~


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> steinigung inc!!!!!


haten wir das nicht gestern schon moment .... lass mir 1 min bevor du antwortest!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

war , ich hab ja den sinnd ganz falschverstanden! *mit heugabel auf den Russen zustürm*


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ja ich weiß deshalb mein ich ja deiner ist gut ~.~


*böse anschau*


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Darf ich jetzt oda net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Darf ich jetzt oda net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mh also du müsstes erst nen schweren tes bestehen !

Den kannste nur schaffen , wenn du animefreak bist ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> mh also du müsstes erst nen schweren tes bestehen !
> 
> Den kannste nur schaffen , wenn du animefreak bist ^^


muhaha blutige rituale inc.


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

oha ma schaun


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

ach lod ich find die textstelle gerade nicht aber du hast gestern schon ohne erfolg steine nach mir geworfen !


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> oha ma schaun



Also : Nenne mir den allerersten Anime und den ersten manga den es je gab. Ausserdem sollst du alle naruto und OP folgen chronologisch und nach namen aufsagen , am besten über TS.

Dann solltest du uns den zeichner von Sailor Moon sagen und von Pokemon.

Und die ersten 3 entwicklungen von Pickachu

dann , und wenn du mir 24€ auf mein Konto überwiesen hast , lad ich dich ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ach lod ich find die textstelle gerade nicht aber du hast gestern schon ohne erfolg steine nach mir geworfen !


*mitm Wartdog über D132 fahr*


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Also : Nenne mir den allerersten Anime und den ersten manga den es je gab. Ausserdem sollst du alle naruto und OP folgen chronologisch und nach namen aufsagen , am besten über TS.
> 
> Dann solltest du uns den zeichner von Sailor Moon sagen und von Pokemon.
> 
> ...


und 10 € auf mein konto ich brauch geld


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ich mag kein bier was machse jetzt mit steinchen werfen ? pfff meine Spacehigtecrüstung schützt mich davor^^


da wars ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

deshalb überfahr ich dich auch^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

ûnd gestern hab ich dich ja shcon mehrmals überfahren!


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

*[insert russische flüche]*


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

mal schaun was GB neu hat!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

klick mich , du sau!

Sorry leute , ich konnte nicht widerstehen. Hörts euch ganz an , das Lied geht sooo ab! Besonder ab der mitte <3

Ich raste grade zu hause voll drauf aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> *[inster russische flüche]*


sowas wie Durak?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> klick mich , du sau!
> 
> Sorry leute , ich konnte nicht widerstehen. Hörts euch ganz an , das Lied geht sooo ab! Besonder ab der mitte <3
> 
> ...


naja electro is nid so meins lieber metal (NU METAL IST AUCH METAL LUROCK!!!!!einseinseinsdrölf)


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

hey das lied is ned schlecht das lad ich mir runter


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Rain da fehlt halt irrgendwie das gewisse etwas der funke springt einfach nicht über


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

alter jetzt geh ich auch ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Rain da fehlt halt irrgendwie das gewisse etwas der funke springt einfach nicht über


das liegt am anzug^^


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

oh gott.......... was machen wir jetzt ?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

gibt mir mal bitte einer die Postauswertung von dem Threat heir oder sagt mir wie ich die finde??


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> oh gott.......... was machen wir jetzt ?


dich steinigen oder besser überfahren!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> alter jetzt geh ich auch ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spul ma vor auf 5:00 , boah wie pööööööööse das ist ^^


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gibt mir mal bitte einer die Postauswertung von dem Threat heir oder sagt mir wie ich die finde??


Du bist süchtig haha!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Du bist süchtig haha!


wayne


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> spul ma vor auf 5:00 , boah wie pööööööööse das ist ^^


bin bei 4:30 ab da geh ich vollgas ab^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bin bei 4:30 ab da geh ich vollgas ab^^





Poah , das beste kommt noch xD


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

alter ab 5;25 brennen meine boxen so geil is das


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

hmmm wieso sind die anderen die hier im thread sind verstummt, angst vor lod ?
Hunde die bellen beißen nicht !


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Poah , das beste kommt noch xD


5:25 ab da is der oberhammer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> alter ab 5;25 brennen meine boxen so geil is das




YAAAA man , genau das meine ich xD


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Moin leute was geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> hmmm wieso sind die anderen die hier im thread sind verstummt, angst vor lod ?
> Hunde die bellen beißen nicht !


*zubeiß*


----------



## Rodney (2. August 2008)

Meow?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> YAAAA man , genau das meine ich xD


habs mir runtergeladne das wird die nächsten tage in dauerschleife laufen!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Meow?


ahoi


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *zubeiß*


 mit welchem gebiss du alter köter!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Moin leute was geht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


servas°


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Tag


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> habs mir runtergeladne das wird die nächsten tage in dauerschleife laufen!



tuts bei mri schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> mit welchem gebiss du alter köter!


ich wüsste eins aber das is ausm anime und du würdest wieder flamen^^

für die animaniacs ich meine das Gebiss von Arlong!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. August 2008)

hallo ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> spul ma vor auf 5:00 , boah wie pööööööööse das ist ^^


omfg olololo 5:25 hämmert


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich wüsste eins aber das is ausm anime und du würdest wieder flamen^^
> 
> für die animaniacs ich meine das Gebiss von Arlong!



autsch , ohoh D132 , aufpassen ^^


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Ich kann Manga/Anime zeugs da au net leiden^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Ich kann Manga/Anime zeugs da au net leiden^^


tja verschiedene Menschen = verschiedene Geschmäcker ich finds klasse du halt ned was solls


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. August 2008)

öhm wo wir grad dabei sind kennt wer sucker pin von modeselektor?? ^^


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Ok jetzt ganz kurz eine ernstgestellte frage: Also ich bin abgöttisch dem Paintball/Airsoft- spielen zugeneigt. Ich bin in meinem Freundeskreis der einzige Heckenschütze und da ich oft im Team arbeite würde ich gerne fragen, ob irrgendwer sich zufällig mit Airsoftsturmgewehren auskennt und mich vieleicht beraten könnte ?
bis zu einem preis von 200 euronen ist alles machbar !


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> tja verschiedene Menschen = verschiedene Geschmäcker ich finds klasse du halt ned was solls



Jep


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> öhm wo wir grad dabei sind kennt wer sucker pin von modeselektor?? ^^


Nope sry

Der doppelpost war net beabsichtigt, ich dachte da postet bestimmt wer dazwischen so schnell wie das hier geht^^


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> für die animaniacs ich meine das Gebiss von Arlong!


Is das nicht das Fischmännchen aus one pice ? *oder wie das heißt...*


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ok jetzt ganz kurz eine ernstgestellte frage: Also ich bin abgöttisch dem Paintball/Airsoft- spielen zugeneigt. Ich bin in meinem Freundeskreis der einzige Heckenschütze und da ich oft im Team arbeite würde ich gerne fragen, ob irrgendwer sich zufällig mit Airsoftsturmgewehren auskennt und mich vieleicht beraten könnte ?
> bis zu einem preis von 200 euronen ist alles machbar !


hrrhrr kannste mir ne erstklassige anlage zum einsteigen davon sagen ich will auch mal spielen!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Is das nicht das Fischmännchen aus one pice ? *oder wie das heißt...*


ola du hast wohl mal vorbeigezapt oder^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> öhm wo wir grad dabei sind kennt wer sucker pin von modeselektor?? ^^


ne sry


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

goil warn trippelpost


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

4fach sogar!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. August 2008)

hm okay, ich find das lied lustig^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. August 2008)

du sau! ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

5fach!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ola du hast wohl mal vorbeigezapt oder^^


beim vorbeiseppen erhascht man manchmal solche momente wie das laufende Fischstäbchen ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> du sau! ^^


hrrhrr


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> 5fach!!!!!!!!!!


neiin, nix mit 5 fach ^^


----------



## Rodney (2. August 2008)

Jetzt hab ich mir des dumme Lied auch angehört!!

><

Nicht gesund!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> beim vorbeiseppen erhascht man manchmal solche momente wie das laufende Fischstäbchen ^^


laufendes Fischstäbchen find ich klasse den Ausdruck^^


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

ha ich habs die dritte dings was auch immer von pikatchu is raitchu weil: 


1. Pitchu 2. pikatchu 3. raitchu!!!!^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mir des dumme Lied auch angehört!!
> 
> ><
> 
> Nicht gesund!


das von Bloodrainer??


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. August 2008)

ich bin jetzt mal auf rtl dieses shaun of dead gucken oder wie das heißt ^^ viel spaß hier noch, gn8


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> neiin, nix mit 5 fach ^^


doch zähl mal nach!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

Russischer electro!

Sorry Leute , bin übelst in Feierlaune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Ist heute das erste und letzte mal , das ich euch mit meiner mucke vollspamnme xD


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ok jetzt ganz kurz eine ernstgestellte frage: Also ich bin abgöttisch dem Paintball/Airsoft- spielen zugeneigt. Ich bin in meinem Freundeskreis der einzige Heckenschütze und da ich oft im Team arbeite würde ich gerne fragen, ob irrgendwer sich zufällig mit Airsoftsturmgewehren auskennt und mich vieleicht beraten könnte ?
> bis zu einem preis von 200 euronen ist alles machbar !



Du errinerst mich da an was pööses^^ ich hab heute noch paar rote flecken aufm arm weil am freitag vor ner woche, also vor 8 tagen, kam mein Bruder mit seinem Kumpel in mein Zimmer gerannt und haben mir mit ner automatischen Softgun ne salbe aufm arm verpasst (war grad am zocken)


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> doch zähl mal nach!


nein mein post war dazwischen!!!


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Russischer electro!
> 
> Sorry Leute , bin übelst in Feierlaune
> 
> ...


ja fehlen ja nur die mädels sonst is es ja kein problem XD


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Russischer electro!
> 
> Sorry Leute , bin übelst in Feierlaune
> 
> ...


ne mach ruhig passt schon!


----------



## Rodney (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> klick mich , du sau!
> 
> Sorry leute , ich konnte nicht widerstehen. Hörts euch ganz an , das Lied geht sooo ab! Besonder ab der mitte <3
> 
> ...




Das hier.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> nein mein post war dazwischen!!!


zähl nach!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

Omg LoD , machst wohl Kluner alle Ehre , was? schon der 2te 5fach poster -_- anscheinend ist das doch kein Epic Fail , sondern gang und geben^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Das hier.


this song ownz all!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> laufende Fischstäbchen



Drogen sind schlimm, M'kay.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ja fehlen ja nur die mädels sonst is es ja kein problem XD


wo is ala?


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hrrhrr kannste mir ne erstklassige anlage zum einsteigen davon sagen ich will auch mal spielen!


Es kommt ganz auf dich an und auf deinen typ. 

Nehmen wir mich zum beispiel ich bin der geborene Kundschafter *besitzt selbsgebauten Gihilli und ist stolz darauf* und Präzisionsschütze* Ist auch meine zukunftsplanung*
ich kann stundenlang im gebüsch liegen/hocken oder sonst wo ohne mich zu lagweilen oder zu enttarnen und daher lege ich mehr wert auf distanzwaffen aber 1 ersatzhandwaffe ist immer im brusttäschen! wenn du also etwas über distanzwaffen hören willst bist du bei mir richtig handfeuerwaffen kann ich dir auch noch empfehlen aber was sturmwaffen angeht komm ich selber nicht ganz so zurecht die sind halt so abstrackt ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Drogen sind schlimm, M'kay.


XD Mister M´kay


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> zähl nach!


aber net alle hintereinander ^^ zwischen dem 4. und dem 5. war meiner noch ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> this song ownz all!



und sowas von nem metal typi ^^

*Mission clear*


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Es kommt ganz auf dich an und auf deinen typ.
> 
> Nehmen wir mich zum beispiel ich bin der geborene Kundschafter *besitzt selbsgebauten Gihilli und ist stolz darauf* und Präzisionsschütze* Ist auch meine zukunftsplanung*
> ich kann stundenlang im gebüsch liegen/hocken oder sonst wo ohne mich zu lagweilen oder zu enttarnen und daher lege ich mehr wert auf distanzwaffen aber 1 ersatzhandwaffe ist immer im brusttäschen! wenn du also etwas über distanzwaffen hören willst bist du bei mir richtig handfeuerwaffen kann ich dir auch noch empfehlen aber was sturmwaffen angeht komm ich selber nicht ganz so zurecht die sind halt so abstrackt ^^


ich will ne anlage wissen wo man sich so basis ausrüstung mieten kann!


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> this song ownz all!



Nicht diesen hier http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Ao2aEV0JN3k

so jetzt fang ich auch an^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> und sowas von nem metal typi ^^
> 
> *Mission clear*


gleich spamm ich zurück mit MEINER mucke (sponsored by LurocK)


----------



## Rodney (2. August 2008)

SCHULPSYCHOLOGE MKAY!!


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich will ne anlage wissen wo man sich so basis ausrüstung mieten kann!


hmmm mieten Paintball oder airsoft ?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Nicht diesen hier http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Ao2aEV0JN3k
> 
> so jetzt fang ich auch an^^


wenn der name des liedes schon Met ist dann kommt dagegen eh nix an 

MET IST DAS GEILSTE GETRÄNK DER WELT


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. August 2008)

MKAY!!!! xD


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Schön die boxen aufdrehen^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gleich spamm ich zurück mit MEINER mucke (sponsored by LurocK)



wargh nicht heute plzzzz! Das zersört meine Feierlaune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannste morgen amchen , mkay?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> hmmm mieten Paintball oder airsoft ?


paintball


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Schön die boxen aufdrehen^^


yeahaaaaaaaaaa jetzt gehts ab


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> wargh nicht heute plzzzz! Das zersört meine Feierlaune
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ok


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> wargh nicht heute plzzzz! Das zersört meine Feierlaune
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Musst es dir net anhören.

Und ja MET is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

omfg i do a trippelpost again!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

zu spät , Luxz hats schon gemacht und ich bin ausversehn draufgekommen -_-


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> paintball


da musst du zu deinem örtlich nächstgelegenen paintballplatz fahren und fragen aber ich kenn ne seite wo du für 125€ ein kommplettes set aus maske marker und munition bekommst.


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> omfg i do a trippelpost again!




Nix da PWNT


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. August 2008)

so wie gesagt ich bin jetzt weg, gn8


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> zu spät , Luxz hats schon gemacht und ich bin ausversehn draufgekommen -_-


ach komm equilibrium is noch harmlos ich hätte noch ganz anderes zeug gepostet^^


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> so wie gesagt ich bin jetzt weg, gn8



Nacht


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

also ich finde das besser http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE7W8FFSKRE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> da musst du zu deinem örtlich nächstgelegenen paintballplatz fahren und fragen aber ich kenn ne seite wo du für 125€ ein kommplettes set aus maske marker und munition bekommst.


i wanna play this
is wie CS mit aua-effekt^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

Das Bild zum video ist nur geil!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> also ich finde das besser http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE7W8FFSKRE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*kotz*


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

NAA^^ techno langweilt


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

boah is des heut schlimm hier kann man nich mal nebenher zocken ohne gleich 3 seiten verpasst zu haben


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> NAA^^ techno langweilt


techno hör ich generel erst wenns drausen finster wird^^


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Ich bin mit meinen Nerven am Ende, ich hab echt Alles ausprobiert...


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> boah is des heut schlimm hier kann man nich mal nebenher zocken ohne gleich 3 seiten verpasst zu haben


^^ heul halt

nein scherz musst halt schneller zocken^^


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinen Nerven am Ende, ich hab echt Alles ausprobiert...



Watn los?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinen Nerven am Ende, ich hab echt Alles ausprobiert...


wasn los lurock?


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> i wanna play this
> is wie CS mit aua-effekt^^


hmhmhm du bist wie alle naiv und durchschaubar es ist ganz und garnicht wie cs mit aua effekt es ist eine herausforderung an der so ziemlich jeder scheitert der nicht in form ist


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Lurock hier was zum aufbaun

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DosW2CAKBqI


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> hmhmhm du bist wie alle naiv und durchschaubar es ist ganz und garnicht wie cs mit aua effekt es ist eine herausforderung an der so ziemlich jeder scheitert der nicht in form ist


dann werde ich schmerzen haben ohne ende^^


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons du schaffst niemals deinen 5fach post^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> LordofDemons du schaffst niemals deinen 5fach post^^


hab ich schon


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Lod wenn du interesse hast hier die seite auf der ich mich mit arbeitsmaterial zudecke... http://www.swords-and-more.de/


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

ich bräuchte mal die Postauswertung des Nachtschwärmer threats


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Boah ich muss alle 2 sekunden meinen Winamp auf pause drücken um eure links zu hören^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

Lurock haste gestern Postal noch geschaut? ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Lod wenn du interesse hast hier die seite auf der ich mich mit arbeitsmaterial zudecke... http://www.swords-and-more.de/


schwerter??


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

die heißt nur so ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

mal was für all unsere Musikfans

http://www.181.fm/

hier gibts alle musikrichtungen!


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

da steht halt noch *more* wozu auch paintball jagdwaffen und airsoftwaffen zählen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> die heißt nur so ^^


lol Paintball mit Schwertern!

"ich köpf dich du sau!" Oo


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Mal was entspannendes ^^ :

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=y8-3CLCiXMM


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> da steht halt noch *more* wozu auch paintball jagdwaffen und airsoftwaffen zählen^^


pff!


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Das is so geil das lied^^


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

ja unten links in der leiste wenn du runterscrollst


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mal was für all unsere Musikfans
> 
> http://www.181.fm/
> 
> hier gibts alle musikrichtungen!



Ist besser als LOD´s^^

und einfach nur auf Live hören Klicken. Da läuft grade Housewax , das was mich erst in Feierlaune gebracht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

das hier ist entspannend

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=JxZcFArCeKs


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

ist es strafbar den postboten zu schlagen?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ist besser als LOD´s^^
> 
> und einfach nur auf Live hören Klicken. Da läuft grade Housewax , das was mich erst in Feierlaune gebracht hat
> 
> ...


bei mir kannst wenigstens noch auswählen waste hören willst^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

ihr verlangt aber nich dasi ch mir die alle reinzieh oder XD


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ist es strafbar den postboten zu schlagen?


äh ja


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Bei "Schlag auf Schlag" wird das erst richtig geil^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ihr verlangt aber nich dasi ch mir die alle reinzieh oder XD


doch!!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Bei "Schlag auf Schlag" wird das erst richtig geil^^


wtf von was redest du?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ihr verlangt aber nich dasi ch mir die alle reinzieh oder XD



natürlich! Ist ja schon ein Frevel , das du überhaupt fragst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

und was ist mit seelischer ernidrigung?


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ihr verlangt aber nich dasi ch mir die alle reinzieh oder XD



Ne nur meine Links^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> und was ist mit seelischer ernidrigung?


das geht!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Ne nur meine Links^^


jo die sind gut!


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wtf von was redest du?


Von meinem Link zieh dir gefälligst Wolfchant rein^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

blubb


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

gott am liebsten würde ich den postboten fangen und jahrelang foltern aus rache das der so lange braucht


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

k dannd ie nächsten tage wochen je nach lust und laune mach ich des vielleicht mal xD


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Von meinem Link zieh dir gefälligst Wolfchant rein^^


hmm post nochmal!


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=y8-3CLCiXMM


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DosW2CAKBqI
das hör ich grad^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (2. August 2008)

Also mich habt ihr mit eurem mteal dings blubb schwubdischbuw kaputt gemacht : Ich fahre jetz alleine in die disse. Bis dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Also mich habt ihr mit eurem mteal dings blubb schwubdischbuw kaputt gemacht : Ich fahre jetz alleine in die disse. Bis dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pff^^ ok cu bis denne


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DosW2CAKBqI
> das hör ich grad^^


Zählt das überhaubt noch als musik?


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

cu


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Also mich habt ihr mit eurem mteal dings blubb schwubdischbuw kaputt gemacht : Ich fahre jetz alleine in die disse. Bis dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gn8


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

by


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Ich hör grad das hier...


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Die frage ist ob sachen als Musik zählen die am PC entstehen


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Zählt das überhaubt noch als musik?


logisch aber ich kenn noch schnelleres


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Ach mist die 23:00 stunde rückt an da werd ich immer so deprimiert....


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Die frage ist ob sachen als Musik zählen die am PC entstehen


genau das ist die frage


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hör grad das hier...


hmm iwie is der anfang komisch 

aber danach saugeil^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ach mist die 23:00 stunde rückt an da werd ich immer so deprimiert....


why?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

sag bloß russland?


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Die frage ist ob sachen als Musik zählen die am PC entstehen


Nö. Für mich ist das keine Musik.
Scheiß Techno!!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

ich schlag dich!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nö. Für mich ist das keine Musik.
> Scheiß Techno!!


bei musik muss mindestens 1ne Gitarre und 1 Schlagzeug dabei sein


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

> Nö. Für mich ist das keine Musik.
> Scheiß Techno!!



Meine Rede


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> why?


weil ich knapp nach 23:00 mit dem mädchen das ich so mag auf ihrem geburtstag spazieren war und wir uns geküsst haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm iwie is der anfang komisch
> 
> aber danach saugeil^^


Das ist BRUTAL FUCKIN' DEEEAAATHCOOOOREEEE! WAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!! *schnetzel*


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Mir is laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaann nnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllliiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiggggggg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das ist BRUTAL FUCKIN' DEEEAAATHCOOOOREEEE! WAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!! *schnetzel*


ich liebe es yeah!!!!!!!!

*mitschnetzel*


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

und ich habe seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnn
nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuc
cccccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhtttttttttttttttt


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> weil ich knapp nach 23:00 mit dem mädchen das ich so mag auf ihrem geburtstag spazieren war und wir uns geküsst haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ähh heul doch!! das is doch nix besonderes mehr in der heutigen zeit!


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ähh heul doch!! das is doch nix besonderes mehr in der heutigen zeit!


Ich bin aber nicht zu mehr gekommen !


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

scheiße ey


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ich bin aber nicht zu mehr gekommen !


tja das ist reines pech


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> scheiße ey
> [/quoomg herzinfarkt


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ich bin aber nicht zu mehr gekommen !


weist du vor den post dacht ich scheise bist du romantisch und jetz nun ja XD


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> weist du vor den post dacht ich scheise bist du romantisch und jetz nun ja XD


ach komm

Holsten, männer sind so!


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wvKtrrSpFig

Die stimme is zu geil


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> weist du vor den post dacht ich scheise bist du romantisch und jetz nun ja XD


hey ich geb mir mühe aber ins geheim binn ich romatiker muss halt nur vor den jungs etwas aufbrausen um nicht als schwuli abgestämpelt zu werden erlich*!


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> hey ich geb mir mühe aber ins geheim binn ich romatiker muss halt nur vor den jungs etwas aufbrausen um nicht als schwuli abgestämpelt zu werden erlich*!


hmpf ich bin stolzer romantiker wie aus dem bilderbuch und werd nich als schwul abgestempelt... du musst es in richtung frau und nich richtung man machen XD


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wvKtrrSpFig
> 
> Die stimme is zu geil


Nice


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

ich hab halt so meine phasen in der einen binn ich sowas von verdammt herzerweichend das selbst der kühlste stein vor mir erweicht und in der anderen kann ich menschen erwürgen ohne an irrgend was zu denken ^^


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hmpf ich bin stolzer romantiker wie aus dem bilderbuch und werd nich als schwul abgestempelt... du musst es in richtung frau und nich richtung man machen XD



SCHWUUUUUUUL^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> SCHWUUUUUUUL^^


hat meine freundinen bis jetz auch nie gestört XD


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> SCHWUUUUUUUL^^


LOOOL D132 is schwuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuul


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

nein aber erlich das ist halt so das ich sie echt vermisse liebe halt, in meinen augen ist sie perfekt


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> hey ich geb mir mühe aber ins geheim binn ich romatiker muss halt nur vor den jungs etwas aufbrausen um nicht als schwuli abgestämpelt zu werden erlich*!


Erinnert mich an die eine Simpsons-Folge...

Jimbo zu Nelson: "Boah, du hast ein Mädchen geküsst, du bist sowas von schwuuul!"


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hat meine freundinen bis jetz auch nie gestört XD


solange du noch frauen hinterher schaust ist alles in ordung auser du guckst hinterher wegen der schuhe


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> nein aber erlich das ist halt so das ich sie echt vermisse liebe halt, in meinen augen ist sie perfekt


ja is verständlich darüber mach ma uns ja nicih lustig (bzw. wen es einer macht sagt es dann komm ich und d132 vorbei hrhrhrhr) verstehen des schon^^


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Simpsons FTW^^


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

oh gott jungs ablenkung schnell ich zerfließe in selbstmitleid!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> nein aber erlich das ist halt so das ich sie echt vermisse liebe halt, in meinen augen ist sie perfekt


hmm den schmerz kenn ich nur zu gut aber hey

genieße den schmerz


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> solange du noch frauen hinterher schaust ist alles in ordung auser du guckst hinterher wegen der schuhe


gut dann is ja noch alles ok^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> oh gott jungs ablenkung schnell ich zerfließe in selbstmitleid!


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gJX2WncYiv0&...feature=related


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Schaut mal! Der junge hat nen Busen ahahahahahahahaha Jagt mich nicht ich bin voll mit schoggi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> oh gott jungs ablenkung schnell ich zerfließe in selbstmitleid!


porno wixxen tele 6 mit ihr ähm zudröhnen mit alk witze reisen schlafen damit leben


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Schaut mal! Der junge hat nen Busen ahahahahahahahaha Jagt mich nicht ich bin voll mit schoggi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


son fetten kerl kenn ich auch^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> porno wixxen tele 6 mit ihr ähm zudröhnen mit alk witze reisen schlafen damit leben


die erste sache kann ich for free anbieten


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die erste sache kann ich for free anbieten


hät da jetz auch nix für verlangt^^


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

wtf? du kennst mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hät da jetz auch nix für verlangt^^


ich denke du hast das falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> wtf? du kennst mich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gJX2WncYiv0&...feature=related


das dümmste was ich diese woche gesehen habe -.-


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich denke du hast das falsch verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


glaubs auch fast bzw. weis nich ob ichs richtig verstehen will


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> das dümmste was ich diese woche gesehen habe -.-


gib bei youtube sido ein und du siehst das dümmste was du in deinem leben gesehn hast


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

verdammt leute ich glaube mich hats voll erwischt ich komme mir schon allein bei dem gedanken an pornos sowas von verdammt dreckig vor !


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gib bei youtube sido ein und du siehst das dümmste was du in deinem leben gesehn hast



ROFL /sign /sign /sign


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

schlag schlag knochen splittern
feinde fallen ihre körper zittern"


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gib bei youtube sido ein und du siehst das dümmste was du in deinem leben gesehn hast


gesagt getan................ *tip tip


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Das kommt in meine Sig^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> verdammt leute ich glaube mich hats voll erwischt ich komme mir schon allein bei dem gedanken an pornos sowas von verdammt dreckig vor !


hmm auch das gefühl kenn ich


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Das kommt in meine Sig^^


bitte mit quote ich will verewigt werden


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Sie in den spiegel dan siehst das dummste der welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






















War n witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Spielt wer auf Shattrath?


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Du meinst btw Schlag AUF Schlaug^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Spielt wer auf Shattrath?


twink oder main?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Du meinst btw Schlag AUF Schlaug^^


^^ äh genau sry


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> verdammt leute ich glaube mich hats voll erwischt ich komme mir schon allein bei dem gedanken an pornos sowas von verdammt dreckig vor !


ohhh doch da hats dich richtig erwischt


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Einfach eine Signaturwürde Erkenntnis^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Einfach eine Signaturwürde Erkenntnis^^


danke


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Spielt wer auf Shattrath?




waaaah du hast mich vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auf shat gibs en gnom der heißt lurok   hab den mal 10 min zugetextet weil ich dachte das wäre dein alli twink xD aber ja meine magierin spielt auf shat  weißte ja


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

ne hab da gar nix drauf auf shat^^


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ohhh doch da hats dich richtig erwischt


sch.... ich weiß -.-


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Es muss n neuer link her merk ich grad

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=N7piTcDllnY


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Sag ma Klunker wie heisst n die auf deiner sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

ne nur auf durotan oder tichondrius


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> waaaah du hast mich vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sag ma Klunker wie heisst n die auf deiner sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Cameron Diaz?


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

tja soll vorkommen


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Egal ob Twink oder Main, fange eh neu an...


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

<-- aja Der Mithrilorden Nera`thor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Cameron Diaz?


ich hab mich das gleiche auch immer gefragt btw klunker ich komm mir sogar so dreckig vor wenn ich auf deinen ava oder deine signatur starre -.-


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

<-- blackmoore^^feardotcom <-- der grad in kara speed run ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

jo cmeron diaz    ich komme mit wotlk  wieder und dann bekommt lurock haue^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ich hab mich das gleiche auch immer gefragt btw klunker ich komm mir sogar so dreckig vor wenn ich auf deinen ava oder deine signatur starre -.-


alter also das is krank


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ich hab mich das gleiche auch immer gefragt btw klunker ich komm mir sogar so dreckig vor wenn ich auf deinen ava oder deine signatur starre -.-


ähm hmm irgendwo is es krank und nich einfach schöne liebe mehr aber deine freundinen können ja nix falsch machen sowas treues^^ ne so schlimm is es gott sei dank bei mir nich^^


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ich hab mich das gleiche auch immer gefragt btw klunker ich komm mir sogar so dreckig vor wenn ich auf deinen ava oder deine signatur starre -.-


^
heheheh und ich will das bild in sehr groß haben finde aber nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> alter also das is krank


ich bin ein hoffnungsloser fall -.-


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Leute posten jetzt alle ihre server? OKAY

<--Krag'Jin 
<--Ysera


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ähm hmm irgendwo is es krank und nich einfach schöne liebe mehr aber deine freundinen können ja nix falsch machen sowas treues^^ ne so schlimm is es gott sei dank bei mir nich^^


das sind halt nur die ersten trennungswochen^^ wird schon 
hoffe ich zumindest =/


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> jo cmeron diaz    ich komme mit wotlk  wieder und dann bekommt lurock haue^^


haha


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Klunker, hast ein Char so um die 30?


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

Natherzim und Tirion


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ^
> heheheh und ich will das bild in sehr groß haben finde aber nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


www.camerondiazporn.com xD


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> www.camerondiazporn.com xD


wie jetzt die seite haste dir doch nur ausgedacht^^ oder ?o.0


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Durotan Nethersturm und Anu barak


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Die hat auchen einen gemacht? erst Gina Lisa und sie auch noch?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> wie jetzt die seite haste dir doch nur ausgedacht^^ oder ?o.0


die seite gibts echt


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Durotan Nethersturm und Anu barak


aja ich wollte dir nur schnell noch sagen lod ich hab nen allianz schurken auf durotan und nen alianz paladin =)


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die seite gibts echt


Gibst da auch wat?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Die hat auchen einen gemacht? erst Gina Lisa und sie auch noch?^^


den Gina Lisa porno hab ich schon!^^


----------



## Qonix (2. August 2008)

Schönen Abend. Gott ist mir langweilig.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> aja ich wollte dir nur schnell noch sagen lod ich hab nen allianz schurken auf durotan und nen alianz paladin =)


ich hab da nen Krieger und nen pala


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Alle Server?

Shat: Alexís             Mensch Magierin   http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Alex%C3%ADs
Blutkessel: Klunker  Tauren Schami     http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...l&n=Klunker
Echsenkessel: Citty    N11 Schurkin     http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...sel&n=Citty


Realmpool Sturmangriff ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> den Gina Lisa porno hab ich schon!^^


lohnenswert für die zeit nach der alles vorbei ist?


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Need Partner auf Shattrath!
Ganz vergessen wie imba ich bin... Oo


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Bin ma wieder n bier hohlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Hol deiner Schurken mal nen Grünes schwert auf Ihrem lvl die Diebesklinge is Crap inner mh^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> lohnenswert für die zeit nach der alles vorbei ist?


nein hol dir lieber die 25 besten Starblowjobs ich hab nen trailer gesehn und hol ihn mir grad


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

verdammt habe ich glück das liebe wie eine schusswunde ist wenn sie erst mal sitzt tut es weh aber es wird mit der zeit besser .....
aber soll auch vorkommen das jahre danach noch immer schmerzen spürbar sind echt hart das ganze ^^


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> lohnenswert für die zeit nach der alles vorbei ist?



Finds raus^^ timtube.com und da oben aufs Banner klicken


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> verdammt habe ich glück das liebe wie eine schusswunde ist wenn sie erst mal sitzt tut es weh aber es wird mit der zeit besser .....
> aber soll auch vorkommen das jahre danach noch immer schmerzen spürbar sind echt hart das ganze ^^


k jetz mal ne frage ist es möglich mit ihr ne fernbeziehung zu haben bzw. würdest dud es machen oder nich?


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

ob wohl narben zurückbleiben werden ?@luxz da sind bestimmt versteckte kosten drinn


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Hol deiner Schurken mal nen Grünes schwert auf Ihrem lvl die Diebesklinge is Crap inner mh^^



ich zocke doch gr ent mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie gesagt mit wotlk fange ich wieder an..entweder spiele ich en gnomen dn  oder meine magierin weiter^^

mhm en 30 auf auf shat  kann sein ih glaub ich hab da noch ne jägerin ich such eben in meinen wow  files.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Finds raus^^ timtube.com und da oben aufs Banner klicken


lol Popp-modelz XDDDD


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> k jetz mal ne frage ist es möglich mit ihr ne fernbeziehung zu haben bzw. würdest dud es machen oder nich?


wenn ich erlich bin würde ich die gesamte strecke mit dem fahrrad oder zu fuß laufen nur wenn ich dann die gelegenheit bekomme ewig mit ihr zusammen zu sein


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Jo mit Woltk fang ich au wieder richtig an^^

Zwerg Dk ftw


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Jo mit Woltk fang ich au wieder richtig an^^
> 
> Zwerg Dk ftw


Tauren DK!


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> wenn ich erlich bin würde ich die gesamte strecke mit dem fahrad oder zu fuß laufen nur wenn ich dann die gelegenheit bekomme ewig mit ihr zusammen zu sein


man kann sihc nich aussuchen wo liebe hinfällt weis sie das den klar fernbeziehung können schwer sein aber wen die liebe so is wie du se beschreibst muss man es einfach versuchen und selbst wens schwer wird durchstehen und einfach schaun bzw. hoffen das man in zukunft zusammenleben kann


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnggggggggwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeiiiiiillllllliiiiiiiigg
gg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Tauren DK!




----> Schokomilchtaure ?


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> man kann sihc nich aussuchen wo liebe hinfällt weis sie das den klar fernbeziehung können schwer sein aber wen die liebe so is wie du se beschreibst muss man es einfach versuchen und selbst wens schwer wird durchstehen und einfach schaun bzw. hoffen das man in zukunft zusammenleben kann


oh gott bitte themenwächsel ich heul gleich -.-


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnggggggggwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeiiiiiillllllliiiiiiiigg
> gg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es läuft Jackass auf MTV^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Es läuft Jackass auf MTV^^


auf rtl shawn of the dead


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Obil%C3%AAe
jägerin 

angeblich habe ich noch en 31 pala twink...
glaube aber ich hab die gelöscht und jemand anders hat den gleichen namen


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

ich hab schon die perfekte methode gefunden liebesschmerzen zu unterdrücken-----------> selbstgeißelung ansporrnen bis zum black out das hilft echt^^
schmerzen vergessen durch andere schmerzen


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

Hab nur noch alkoholfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> auf rtl shawn of the dead


Lol willst n Cornetto?^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> oh gott bitte themenwächsel ich heul gleich -.-


lass alles raus mein freund


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ich hab schon die perfekte methode gefunden liebesschmerzen zu unterdrücken-----------> selbstgeißelung ansporrnen bis zum black out das hilft echt^^
> schmerzen vergessen durch andere schmerzen






White-Frost schrieb:


> lass alles raus mein freund


 Die perfekte Lösung aus meiner sicht^^


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Du musst unbedingt "Hot Fuzz" sehen wenn du den gesehn hasst.


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Die perfekte Lösung aus meiner sicht^^


die erste oder die zweite XD


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Lol willst n Cornetto?^^


what?


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

das erste hilft mehr ^^ 
das zweite bekomm ich irrgendwie nicht richtig hin


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> auf rtl shawn of the dead



 kenne ich auswendig


luXz schrieb:


> Lol willst n Cornetto?^^



ist cornetto nicht huzz fuzz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe diese tolle doppel dvd mit beiden Filmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> what?


War ne Anspielung auf Shawn of the Dead^^ kennst du stelle net?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Du musst unbedingt "Hot Fuzz" sehen wenn du den gesehn hasst.


kenn ich schon^^


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> War ne Anspielung auf Shawn of the Dead^^ kennst du stelle net?^^


ne erzähl ma


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> War ne Anspielung auf Shawn of the Dead^^ kennst du stelle net?^^



du verwechselst was oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Ne kommt in beiden vor Mr.Ichkenndenauswendig^^


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ne erzähl ma


 
Sorry erzählen kann man da net viel, muss man gesehen haben


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

erzähhhhlt ich will es wissen !


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

ach das war ein cornetto als er morgens in den supermarkt geht? stimtm blaue tüte mit nüssen dazu gibs noch ein getränk und ne zeitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> War ne Anspielung auf Shawn of the Dead^^ kennst du stelle net?^^


ich seh den zum ersten mal


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

na los komm schon^^


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Will denn niemand mit mir spielen? =(


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> erzähhhhlt ich will es wissen !


"ich geh in Laden soll ich dir was mitbringen"
"n Cornetto"

naja sowas mit Cornetto kommt dann ab und zu auch in hot fuzz for


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ach das war ein cornetto als er morgens in den supermarkt geht? stimtm blaue tüte mit nüssen dazu gibs noch ein getränk und ne zeitung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


och kommt schon klärt mich auf ihr insider


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> "ich geh in Laden soll ich dir was mitbringen"
> "n Cornetto"
> 
> naja sowas mit Cornetto kommt dann ab und zu auch in hot fuzz for


und dann wird er im laden abgeschlachtet? 
hot fuzz hab ich auch gesehen war echt gut ^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Will denn niemand mit mir spielen? =(


komm auf natherzim dann vielleicht XD


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Will denn niemand mit mir spielen? =(


Hab ja n 30er aber leider auf Ysera^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

so shcon bei nightbane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> "ich geh in Laden soll ich dir was mitbringen"
> "n Cornetto"
> 
> naja sowas mit Cornetto kommt dann ab und zu auch in hot fuzz for


was daran lustig?


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Will denn niemand mit mir spielen? =(



doch ich hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Will denn niemand mit mir spielen? =(


 kauzf mir ne game card 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich dachte du wärst contra wow pro war aoc?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> doch ich hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bist aber auch der einzige^^


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was daran lustig?


EINFACH ALLES^^

wen du ihn öfters anschaust^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> EINFACH ALLES^^
> 
> wen du ihn öfters anschaust^^


ok


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

das geislte sit das mit den schall platten...nein nicht die....ok die..nein das sit ne erstausgabe..ach weg damit^^


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> kauzf mir ne game card
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Habs nicht ausgehalten... xD


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

hmmmm ich muss meine gedanken ordnen da ist schon wieder so ein betonbrei in meinem kopf.........


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Habs nicht ausgehalten... xD


weichling !


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Jo die Schallplatten szene is geil^^


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

D132<------------1 ganzes jahr clean 
*weil ich auf war gewartet habe hrhrhr*


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> weichling !


Ich hab 6 Monate Pause gehabt!


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Habs nicht ausgehalten... xD



also ich halt da sohen probleme durch  ich denk gar ent merh an wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine gilde macht immer so en spiele wer bin ich und wo bin ich in wow...ich hab kein plan mehr ich erkenne keine gegend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Jo die Schallplatten szene is geil^^


allerdings


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> D132<------------1 ganzes jahr clean
> *weil ich auf war gewartet habe hrhrhr*






Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab 6 Monate Pause gehabt!


hmmmm da fällt 1 jahr irrgendwie mehr ins gewicht oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Das mit "hasst du noch nie ne Abkürzung genommen?" kommt auch in Hot Fuzz vor, das is sooo geil^^


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Das mit "hasst du noch nie ne Abkürzung genommen?" kommt auch in Hot Fuzz vor, das is sooo geil^^


ach die zaun szene ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Das mit "hasst du noch nie ne Abkürzung genommen?" kommt auch in Hot Fuzz vor, das is sooo geil^^


jo^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

lol schüttelt euch aus lockert euch ein bisschen XD


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

ich spüre das hier langsam stille einkehrt, das ist nicht gut


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Das war grad geil

"Ja ist ziemlich gut"^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

wie sie die z0mbies nachmachen is so geil XD


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab 6 Monate Pause gehabt!



du willst ja nid mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du willst ja nid mit mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach lass wow fallen und quasel lieber etwas mit uns =)


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

"Nein ich hab nix"^^


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> "Nein ich hab nix"^^


ich kann euch nicht gazn follgen welchen fil seht ihr euch den gerade an?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

och der film is echt lustig^^


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ich kann euch nicht gazn follgen welchen fil seht ihr euch den gerade an?



Shawn of the dead auf rtl


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du willst ja nid mit mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch klar, kommst du auf Shat oder fangen wir bei dir neue Chars an?


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Doch klar, kommst du auf Shat oder fangen wir bei dir neue Chars an?


Neue Chars anfanges is immer lustig aber oft hab ich dann ab lvl 10 oder so kein spaß mehr


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Shawn of the dead auf rtl


wie lange läuft der schon?


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Neue Chars anfanges is immer lustig aber oft hab ich dann ab lvl 10 oder so kein spaß mehr


Tzz, was man anfängt muss man auch durchziehen!


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Lurock haste noch platz vl komme ich auch =D


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> wie lange läuft der schon?


lange grade sitzen sie im pub


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> wie lange läuft der schon?



Ne zeit


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

verdammt ich hasse es filme aus der mitte anzuschauen -.-


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Lurock haste noch platz vl komme ich auch =D


WoW? Klar, ich weiß bloß noch net welcher Server... xD


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Lurock wenn du willst und wir zu 3 sind können wir ja neue chars anfangen ok?


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

einfach so aus funn vl 3 orks oder so =D


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

vl frostwolf horde ganz neu ?


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich mal aus diesem thread...seiet euch sicher morgen bin ich wieder da =)

Viel spass noch und schlaft gut =)


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Dann komm ich auch^^ und wir machen ne Gilde


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Lurock wenn du willst und wir zu 3 sind können wir ja neue chars anfangen ok?


hmm ich könnte auch kommen


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2008)

natherzim horde das einzig wahre^^


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> einfach so aus funn vl 3 orks oder so =D


Ja, klar! Aber dann auch nur zusammen zocken?! Als Main-Char?


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

so wieder da^^


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

gn8 klunker
lurock du minas und ich könnten doch 3 hordler machen =)


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Geil, das wärs! xD


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2008)

so wieder da^^


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, klar! Aber dann auch nur zusammen zocken?! Als Main-Char?


jo klar warum nicht aber leider kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen das ich warscheinlicn nur bis ca lvl 30 mit dir zusammen lvln kann da gamecard für acc abläuft mann nach 1 jahr wieder wow ^^


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Ich und lod kommen auch^^


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

geil ok alle auf frostwolf horde ?^^


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Kult der Verdammten bei der offiziellen Buffed-Gilde wär doch auch ne Idee oder? Mittmoons oder wiese heißen...^^


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Aber dann alle dieselbe Rasse


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

nein nethersturm bitte


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

"Mittmoons" ne danke^^


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Tauren? Weil ich will ne Heilschlampe!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

oder anu barak


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Ne 0 Bock auf Tauren^^

aber server is mir egal


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tauren? Weil ich will ne Heilschlampe!


oh ja ich will nen krieger wieder^^ ich steh drauf


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

erstma nen char erstellen ok auf den von dir genanten server horde nehm ich an ja? sollen wir orks tauren oder trolle spielen? ich hasse untote und blutelfen =D


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> erstma nen char erstellen ok auf den von dir genanten server horde nehm ich an ja? sollen wir orks tauren oder trolle spielen? ich hasse untote und blutelfen =D


welcher server den


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Och mannö, need Shamidubidu...


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Och mannö, need Shamidubidu...


jo tauren sind die geilten !!!!!


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

eben fix zusammen fassen Server kult der verdammten 
spieler lurock lod d132 und luxz 
weiter was noch?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> eben fix zusammen fassen Server kult der verdammten
> spieler lurock lod d132 und luxz
> weiter was noch?


welche rasse?


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Tauren, bitte.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Vote for Tauren


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

lasst uns alle tauren nehmen oder trolle oder doch orks? XD


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Untote schurken ich nenne meinen "Imbárôxxor"^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> lasst uns alle tauren nehmen oder trolle oder doch orks? XD


oder gayelfen


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

ok ich bin auch für die rinder wer spielt was wer krieger wer heiler wer dd?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Untote schurken ich nenne meinen "Imbárôxxor"^^


steinigt ihn XD


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Ich Schami! Heal geschpäckd!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

ich hab n TS für uns


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

OK tauren aber alle weiblich^^


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

ach kommt bitte alle rinder weil das startgebiet der elfen ist blöd un das der untoten auch^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ok ich bin auch für die rinder wer spielt was wer krieger wer heiler wer dd?


KRIEGER GANZ KLAR


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

kk ich will dd sein =D


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> OK tauren aber alle weiblich^^


niemals!


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Go, Kult der Verdammten, Rinder! Erstellen! Jetzt!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich Schami! Heal geschpäckd!


yo man you are a fuckin heal bitch


----------



## luXz (2. August 2008)

Ne Männlich ok

ich nehm dudu oder Jäger^^


----------



## Lurock (2. August 2008)

Mein Char ist erstellt, Name: Lurock


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2008)

bin ein Tauren krieger


----------



## D132 (2. August 2008)

bin da hunter


----------



## White-Frost (3. August 2008)

So und da steh ich nun allein hier


----------



## Black Muffin (3. August 2008)

It's me, Bitches! What's up?


----------



## White-Frost (3. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> It's me, Bitches! What's up?


die sind alle wow zocken gegangen...


----------



## Qonix (3. August 2008)

WoW ohne Highendraid ist langweilig.


----------



## Minastirit (3. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mein Char ist erstellt, Name: Lurock


omg 
reroll? -.- kein bock nochma neu anfangen xD


----------



## Minastirit (3. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> WoW ohne Highendraid ist langweilig.



genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wow ohne raiden = böh ^^
wobei ich arena auch geil find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Udgardshel (3. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


süsse miez^^


----------



## Mondryx (3. August 2008)

Muha! Neues Handy auf Ebay ersteigert...jetzt nur noch hoffen das ich auch ein Paket zugeschickt bekomme...bei Ebay weiß man ja nie. Hat jemand schon mal mit sowas Ehrfahrung gemacht???


----------



## White-Frost (3. August 2008)

Bei mir und ebay gabs bisher keine probleme^^

komm schreibt mal mir is heut langweilig^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. August 2008)

so kara fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


splittaaa time 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3 farm runs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt immer 300g^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (3. August 2008)

re vonner disse


----------



## White-Frost (3. August 2008)

wb euch beiden


----------



## LordofDemons (3. August 2008)

so ich schau mal fix vorbei


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (3. August 2008)

Minas , auf welchem server spielstn?


----------



## White-Frost (3. August 2008)

naja da nix mehr los is geh ich pennen gute nacht schlaft gut


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (3. August 2008)

noch wer da?^^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (3. August 2008)

yeah Seite 1201


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2008)

so bin wieder wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2008)

öh ja minas ? bist horde oda alli auf blackmore wie man das auch immer schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab nähmlich vor wen ich nen neuen Pc hab wieder neu anzufangen da mein acc  gehackt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asrion (3. August 2008)

Hi noch irgend einer wach mir is langweilig^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. August 2008)

jojo ^^
aber ich geh auch gleich wieder weils morgen früh um Halb 9 Pfannkuchen gibt ^^
die will ich net verschlafen

GN8 zusammen


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2008)

Mir is langweilig is wer da?


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2008)

Ich geh mir Buffed Shows anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (3. August 2008)

Bin noch da!


----------



## Minastirit (3. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Minas , auf welchem server spielstn?



blckmoore zum nummer 888888mal

naja bin ma off


----------



## LordofDemons (3. August 2008)

ich geh pennen GN8


----------



## White-Frost (3. August 2008)

Nen schönen guten abend


----------



## Zez (3. August 2008)

Abend


----------



## White-Frost (3. August 2008)

na wie gehts euch so


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2008)

N`abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2008)

N`abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: doppelpost-.-


----------



## luXz (3. August 2008)

Abend!


----------



## luXz (3. August 2008)

was geht bei euch so?


----------



## riesentrolli (3. August 2008)

ich glaub ich geh jetz inne küche und koch mir tortellini.


----------



## White-Frost (3. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich glaub ich geh jetz inne küche und koch mir tortellini.


n guten


----------



## Zez (3. August 2008)

hat sich ja viel getan ...


----------



## riesentrolli (3. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> n guten


dankö



Zez schrieb:


> hat sich ja viel getan ...


in der tat. meine nudeln sind fertig <3


----------



## Zachrid (3. August 2008)

Meh!


----------



## LordofDemons (3. August 2008)

ich guck mal fix rein^^


----------



## LordofDemons (3. August 2008)

und wieder nach kara


----------



## Minastirit (3. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und wieder nach kara



hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mount hyjal alles down bis auf archi xD
<3 arena mate^^ naja nix bekommen weil mein würfel bot im arsch war aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zuuu geil da^^

edit meint ahja und bin off ^^


----------



## Siu (3. August 2008)

> hahaha biggrin.gif
> mount hyjal alles down bis auf archi xD



HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles down bis auf Illidan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

Hmmmm... SCHINKEN!


----------



## White-Frost (3. August 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Hmmmm... SCHINKEN!


/sign


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

Dann sind wir ja schon Zwei...

_Shit, würde mann den Sinn dieses Thread in Zahlen fassen, läge dieser *deutlich* unter dem Gefrierpunkt._


----------



## White-Frost (3. August 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja schon Zwei...
> 
> _Shit, würde mann den Sinn dieses Thread in Zahlen fassen, läge dieser *deutlich* unter dem Gefrierpunkt._


höher unterhaltungen würd ich sowieso irgendwann immer nur mit depri einstellung und dem sinnvollsten weg zu sterben beantworten


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

Is' doch auch was...


----------



## Rhokan (3. August 2008)

Wie kann man einen Sinn in Zahlen fassen (bzw wie können diese dann auch noch negativ sein?)


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

Man sagt doch so schön "Auf einer Skala von 1 bis 10".

Warum sollte man das ganze nicht auf "von -10 bis 10" erweitern können.

Matchboxauto mit einem Gummistiefel bekämpfen: Wenig Sinnvoll, -8.
Kilmawandel mit den UN und den USA Arm in Arm bekämpfen: Hopch Sinnvoll, +9

Nachtschwärmer: *Hust*


----------



## Rhokan (3. August 2008)

Ob etwas einen Sinn hat ist sehr relativ


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

Ja.

Alle Aussagen sind aus meiner Sicht getroffen.


----------



## Rhokan (3. August 2008)

blödes thema.


----------



## D132 (3. August 2008)

Guten Abend


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

Guten Abend.
Nacht triffts besser, aber "Gute Nacht" ist missverständlich.


----------



## White-Frost (3. August 2008)

tipferlscheiser


----------



## D132 (3. August 2008)

is hier nichts los?


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

No, not rly.


----------



## White-Frost (3. August 2008)

ne glaub die zocken alle wow


----------



## D132 (3. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ne glaub die zocken alle wow


Ne da is auch totenstille war gerade schauen ob wer on is


----------



## White-Frost (3. August 2008)

naja sind doch zu 3. glangt ja^^ was läuft bei euch so wie gehts was macht ihr


----------



## D132 (3. August 2008)

ach  du weißt ja halbkoma


----------



## White-Frost (3. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ach  du weißt ja halbkoma


jo kann ich gut nachvollziehen und sonst so


----------



## White-Frost (3. August 2008)

1111 post SCHNAPSZAHL hoch die stamperl ich geb einen aus!!!!!!!!


----------



## D132 (3. August 2008)

*anheb und runterspül*


----------



## White-Frost (3. August 2008)

Naja wen nix los is geh ich auch wow (ja ich spiel wieder das lenkt mich ab von naja manch anderen unschönen sachen) (oder zu schönen^^)


----------



## D132 (3. August 2008)

by


----------



## riesentrolli (3. August 2008)

die sucht macht vor niemandem halt MUAHAHA


----------



## Lisutari (3. August 2008)

Hab den schönen Treat gerade erst endeckt was ist hier den so tolles drinn das er so viele Seiten hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Hab den schönen Treat gerade erst endeckt was ist hier den so tolles drinn das er so viele Seiten hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


unsinniger notgeiler spamm wilkommen im threat^^


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

ein neuer wuuuuu er ist sicher von der ausenwelt!


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

ich geh mich mit schmerzen ablenken -.- viel spaß noch euch allen ich komm vieleicht später nochmal wieder


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

laaangweilig


----------



## SLIM02 (4. August 2008)

Dan Kuck Dir Mein Desktop an http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...1&st=1480^^ <----------SLIM02^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

hab ich schon längst^^

hmm werd wohl mal meinen neuen posten gehen


----------



## Der Orc (4. August 2008)

sers, na wie schauts wetter grad bei euch aus? ^^


----------



## Rhokan (4. August 2008)

ich geh pennen, gn8 @ all


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

Der schrieb:


> sers, na wie schauts wetter grad bei euch aus? ^^


*rausguck* ka is dunkel. zu gewittern scheints nich^^



Rhokan schrieb:


> ich geh pennen, gn8 @ all


nachti


----------



## Der Orc (4. August 2008)

bei mir gewitterts, das donnern hört sich an wie bombenschläge Oo

naja wie dem auch sei, was machter grad so?


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

langweilen^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. August 2008)

nabend


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> nabend


abend


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. August 2008)

soo , ich bin ma wc3 zocken ^^ evtl bis später xD


----------



## Rhokan (4. August 2008)

Was genau spielste in Wc3?^^

btw bin doch noch nich pennen^^


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

Aber ich bin off nachdem wohl doch nix los is (*hust* aufgefallen 2. tag ala nich da und schon sind se wieder alle weg wie die 2 wochen davor wo ala nich da war zufall? ich glaube nicht ihr notgeilen säche *hust*) gn8^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (4. August 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...0&start=920


OLOLOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

Guten Abend *thread über Wasser halt*


----------



## Siu (4. August 2008)

huhuuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wieder tschöööö. Morgen Abend wird wieder gespammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (4. August 2008)

Ne bin ab morgen mittag 2 wochen weg, in diesem sinne schonmal cu @ all


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

is ja garnichts los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (4. August 2008)

kann man wohl sagen.....

juhu endlich is mein ava aktualisiert


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

ist Lod zufällig hier aufgetaucht?


----------



## Rhokan (4. August 2008)

sieht nicht so aus.... ich geh auch, bye


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

Gute nacht


----------



## Lurock (4. August 2008)

Namd, bin aber auch wieder weg, heute keine Zeit... ;P


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Hallo? Jemand da?


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

Nabend ala


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Ah! Hallo, D123! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bentok (4. August 2008)

Nabend zusammen !

Ich benötige eure Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *verzweifelt ist*

Hier mein Problem!

Liebe Grüße
Bentok


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

ala11!! huhu *wink* *hüpf* nabend!


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ah! Hallo, D123!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alanium warum trittst du mir nicht gleich zwischen die beine?
Edith: Lurock du verdamter hund du sollst aufhoclen und nicht irrgendwo rumlümmeln =D


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Alanium warum tritst du mir nicht gleich zwischen die beine?


Was soll das denn jetzt heißen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

Ich heiße nicht D123 ~.~


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ala11!! huhu *wink* *hüpf* nabend!


Huhu! *mithüpf*


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ich heiße nicht D123 ~.~


Verzeihung, ich hab' mich verlesen, darf doch mal passieren, oder? ^^


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

na was macht euer leben so *zu trolli und ala schau*


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ich heiße nicht D123 ~.~


HAHA! na d123 wie gehts?
*mittret*


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

ihr schweine trettet jemanden der am boden liegt -.-


----------



## Illuminatos (4. August 2008)

Hey, der Stammtisch ist ja auch wieder da!
Nabend zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *wie bekloppt wink*


----------



## Thront (4. August 2008)

re


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

Abend


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

*licht geht aus feuerwerks effekte schiesen durch den raum* euer leben hat jetzt wieder einen sinn meine freunde *und es kommt ein riesiger lichtblitz* WHITY IS DAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> re


THRONT!!!!!11111ELF



WÄBÄ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Illuminatos (4. August 2008)

will vll. noch jemnad ein kühles, erfrischendes, herbes Bierchen?


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> *licht geht aus feuerwerks effekte schiesen durch den raum* euer leben hat jetzt wieder einen sinn meine freunde *und es kommt ein riesiger lichtblitz* WHITY IS DAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Riiiiiiiiiiesengroßer Auftritt------------->kleiner [insert männliches Geschlechtsorgan]


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> will vll. noch jemnad ein kühles, erfrischendes, herbes Bierchen?


ja


thront was amchst du wieder hier?


----------



## Vakeros (4. August 2008)

nabend ladies was läuft so?


----------



## Illuminatos (4. August 2008)

Shut up achmed! ^^


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Riiiiiiiiiiesengroßer Auftritt------------->kleiner [insert männliches Geschlechtsorgan]


besser ein kleines als gar keins nich d132


----------



## Illuminatos (4. August 2008)

da wär ich mir nicht so sicher...

edit sagt: wenn man nen kleinen hat, is peinlich. Wenn man keinen hat, hats nen driftigen grund!


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> besser ein kleines als gar keins nich d132


Du bist so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (4. August 2008)

hi trolli

ach weiss auch nich, war mal wieder zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schön dich zu lesen, treibst dich wohl immer noch hier rum


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Du bist so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin der der als erstes kommt wen Arschloch gerufen wird


----------



## Vakeros (4. August 2008)

d123 darf ich auch mal treten?


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> hi trolli
> 
> ach weiss auch nich, war mal wieder zeit
> 
> ...


jo hab ja nix zu tun^^


hat sich aber nich soo viel verändert hier^^


----------



## Lurock (4. August 2008)

Zomfg, ein Thront! Guten Abend, Allmächtiger.


----------



## Illuminatos (4. August 2008)

hey, Lurock.
Na, auch hier?*dumm frag*


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Zomfg, ein Thront! Guten Abend, Allmächtiger.


Lurock du verdammter Hodenbeisser du solst lvln !


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> d123 darf ich auch mal treten?


Nur zu ich bin eh am ende


----------



## Vakeros (4. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Nur zu ich bin eh am ende


ja zutretpartie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111einszweidreivierfünfsechssiebenachtneunzehnelf


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Thront ist bäääääääääck!!!!! *vor lauter Panik gegen Tür renn* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (4. August 2008)

yeah: lurok hat immer noch nix zum antatschen und postet deswegen immer noch jeden abend in diesen bescheuerten thread

genial- weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Thront ist bäääääääääck!!!!! *vor lauter Panik gegen Tür renn*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Entschuldige Thront aber wir kennen uns nicht und ich würde gerne wissen ob man dich kennen sollte ?


----------



## Lurock (4. August 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> yeah: lurok hat immer noch nix zum antatschen und postet deswegen immer noch jeden abend in diesen bescheuerten thread
> 
> genial- weiter
> 
> ...


Du hast es erfasst!


----------



## Illuminatos (4. August 2008)

öhm, darf ich fragen wieso alle so ausflippen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> öhm, darf ich fragen wieso alle so ausflippen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Würd ich gerne auch wissen wollen


----------



## Thront (4. August 2008)

ne eigentlich nicht. 
bin ehemaliger mitbegründer von buffed.de, deswegen kennen mich einige noch von früher.


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Waaas? D1*3*2 und Illuminatos, ihr kennt Thront nicht?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (4. August 2008)

Oh!?  *ehrfürchtig auf Knien fall*
cool


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Würd ich gerne auch wissen wollen


ey THRONT!!!!!!!!!!












-




THRONT!!!!!


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

ok ok habe verstanden *vor Thront auf die Knie fall, oh mein erwürdiger*


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Oh!?  *ehrfürchtig auf Knien fall*
> cool


*stab über den rücken zieh* du kniest vor den falschen mein freundchen hrhrhr


----------



## Illuminatos (4. August 2008)

hui sind wir eingebildet 0.o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *duck und wegrenn*


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> hui sind wir eingebildet 0.o


immer jederzeit überall^^


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

Lurock sag mal warum bist du hier und nicht dort?


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Whity, ich bekomme Angst! Was hast du genommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. August 2008)

White steht noch unter Drogen, war wohl ein Fruchtzwergedrink zuviel.


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Whity, ich bekomme Angst! Was hast du genommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er is verliebt =D
Lurock ignorierst du mich?


----------



## Urengroll (4. August 2008)

hui buhhhh(ketten rassel)


----------



## Lurock (4. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Lurock sag mal warum bist du hier und nicht dort?


Weil ich keine Lust mehr hab? Ich spiel morgen weiter.


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Er is verliebt =D



Ach nein...


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

Nabend *noch einen verrückten notier*


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> hui buhhhh(ketten rassel)


Ter Urengroll ist ta!!


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

ich komm iwie gar nich drauf klar, dass es ala schon gab als thront noch hier war^^


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Er is verliebt =D
> Lurock ignorierst du mich?


jaja diesen freitag gehts auf hmm mal seit monaten wieder einsatzzeigen glaub sollte mich diesen monat extra dafür 2 mal duschen und nich nur einmal


----------



## Traka (4. August 2008)

*auch mal rumwink*


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Weil ich keine Lust mehr hab? Ich spiel morgen weiter.


So holst du mich nie ein *gihihihi*


----------



## Lurock (4. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> So holst du mich nie ein *gihihihi*


Will ich das denn?


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> jaja diesen freitag gehts auf hmm mal seit monaten wieder einsatzzeigen glaub sollte mich diesen monat extra dafür 2 mal duschen und nich nur einmal


Bist eingerostet wa^^


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Will ich das denn?


Keine ahnung aber die möglichkeit besteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (4. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Will ich das denn?




ja ja und nochmal ja!^^


@ala

huhu alles fit?


@rest 

bei euch auch alles im kot?


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ja ja und nochmal ja!^^
> 
> 
> @ala
> ...


Jojo ich steck ziemlich tief drinn wie immer halt


----------



## Lurock (4. August 2008)

Naja, ich geh denn mal...


----------



## Urengroll (4. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Jojo ich steck ziemlich tief drinn wie immer halt




dann lass ja nciht den kopf hängen^^


----------



## Illuminatos (4. August 2008)

alles im kot. wie immer!


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ja ja und nochmal ja!^^
> 
> 
> @ala
> ...


Alles außer mir, ja. x]


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Naja, ich geh denn mal...


wohin *bitte sag zocken*


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Bist eingerostet wa^^


ach was ich halt mich fit romantik verlernt man nich genauso massieren kann man normale freundinen auch und fürs andere muss man halt selbst arbeiten ich bin noch top in form^^


----------



## Vakeros (4. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Naja, ich geh denn mal...



gute n8 Lurock


----------



## Urengroll (4. August 2008)

kot lot brot rot  man man man die Buchstaben waren egstern aber woanders!


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ach was ich halt mich fit romantik verlernt man nich genauso massieren kann man normale freundinen auch und fürs andere muss man halt selbst arbeiten ich bin noch top in form^^


stimmt allerdings  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (4. August 2008)

Ich geh auch mal.... Wir haben Nachtstrom und ich will morgen duschen. (Nachtstrom = von 20.00h bis 07.00h ist der Strom günstig und wir haben nen Durchlauferhitzer -.-)
muss um 6 raus. Obwohl ich außer ner Lan morgen nichts vor hab...
Nacht allerseits


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

*vor sich hin sing*

Der Kaffee ist fertig! 
Klingt das nicht unglaublich zärtlich?
Ja, du konnts net Kaffee kochen,
Darum hab' i di abgestochen.
Nun versüßt dein Blut
Den Kaffee so gut.
Der Kaffee ist rötlich! 
Klingt das nicht unheimlich tödlich?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> stimmt allerdings
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kennst du auch nich?^^ immer top in form halten kann ja doch mal was kommen^^


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *vor sich hin sing*
> 
> Der Kaffee ist fertig!
> Klingt das nicht unglaublich zärtlich?
> ...


Ich hab durst danke und ich bin zu faul in die küche zu laufen dann muss ich wohl oder übel kriechen -.-


----------



## Urengroll (4. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *vor sich hin sing*
> 
> Der Kaffee ist fertig!
> Klingt das nicht unglaublich zärtlich?
> ...





boar ey die ala kann reimen
ich fang gleich an zu weinen.
morgen scheint die sonne froh
und ich , ich sitze auf dem klo.
hoffentlich geht der tag schnell rum.
die meisten meiner kunden sind eh dumm.
das hat hoffentlich keiner gelesen,
denn dann war es mit mir gewesen....................^^


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> boar ey die ala kann reimen
> ich fang gleich an zu weinen.
> morgen scheint die sonne froh
> und ich , ich sitze auf dem klo.
> ...


Du musst von meinen Reimen weinen? oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

wieder da


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> wieder da


wb


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Herzlich willkommen zurück!^^


----------



## Urengroll (4. August 2008)

bin dann mal einen Raid ins Bett machen!


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Noch watt los hia?


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

son bissel aber auch nich wirklihc


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Was doof...


----------



## Thront (4. August 2008)

nacht buffed leutz


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

Ach ich brauch jemanden zum reden


----------



## Black Muffin (4. August 2008)

It's me, bitchez!
Mein 777. Post!


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Ich würd' mich ja anbieten...


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Oh mein Gott, der schwarze Muffin, der Rächer aller Muffins ist da!!!


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Und GZ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Muha 4 fach post!


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

5!


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

mir ist egal über was haubtsache einfach mal normale menschliche unterhaltungen führen


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Hm... Wenn du willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (4. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, der schwarze Muffin, der Rächer aller Muffins ist da!!!


Ich auch, überstanden aller Not der Gepeinigten, 
trothen nun den Ungereinigten!
Alanium, treue Schankmaid,
unentbehrlich was du trägst ein Keid!


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Ich geb' dir gleich mal Schankmaid!


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

ala fang du mal das gespräch an ich kan nur gut in welche einsteigen =)


----------



## Black Muffin (4. August 2008)

Aber pronto!


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ala fang du mal das gespräch an ich kan nur gut in welche einsteigen =)


Wo denn? x]


----------



## D132 (4. August 2008)

egal wo ich muss einfach mal mit jemandem reden!


----------



## Black Muffin (4. August 2008)

Es waren einmal Kegel,
die hatten ihre Regel,
deshalb bluteten sie frohgemut,
erbrachen aber ihre Wut!

Diese armen, armen Kegel,
Warum hatten sie diese Regel?
Rot umher, rot umher,
auf dass ich es mir entbehr'

Ein Kegel aber da, 
schrie aufgebracht "Aha!", 
ich erfand das Non Plus Ultra,
benutzt doch "Always Ultra"!


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Es waren einmal Kegel,
> die hatten ihre Regel,
> deshalb bluteten sie frohgemut,
> erbrachen aber ihre Wut!
> ...


Du bist krank. oO


----------



## Black Muffin (4. August 2008)

Alanium,
du bist doch dumm!
Verstehen tust du ohnehin,
keine Sache schlechthin!

Obwohl du gibst ein lausches Ohr,
dennoch welch ein graus'ger Tor!
Warum nur gabest du dein Wort,
ich bleib' nun fort,
von diesem Ort!


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Ja, hau bloß ab, Ketzer!! Du schreibst *meinen* Namen falsch?! Das kann nicht ungesühnt bleiben! *Schwerter auspack*


----------



## Black Muffin (5. August 2008)

-.- sry


----------



## Alanium (5. August 2008)

Ja, winsel um Gnade, Wicht! xD


----------



## Black Muffin (5. August 2008)

*winsel*... =(


----------



## Alanium (5. August 2008)

Nun gut, dann will ich dir noch einmal verzeihen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

Da hab ich doch grade tatsächlich eine Spam-Mail bekommen, in der drin stand, dass 6000+ Euro von meinem Konto abgebucht wurden und ich weitere Informationen dem Anhang entnehmen kann. (Oh man, die könnten sich wenigstens mehr Mühe geben die Deppen)


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

ich hab letztens die geilste spam mail meines lebens bekommen. der erste satz war "sex ist befriedigender denn je". ich hab mich so weggeroflt^^


----------



## Alanium (5. August 2008)

Ich habe jeden Tag 3-4 Spam Mails dieser Sorte bei mir... -.-

Um nur einige Überschriften zu zitieren:

"Bizzar und frivol"
"Asien ist heiß"
"Wenn Muschis spritzen"
"Modelsexpartynacht"
"Dreckig und verdorben"
"Weiße Stärnde - feuchte Muschis"


Klar, auf SOWAS steh' ich total!


----------



## D132 (5. August 2008)

sehr nett ala sag wenigstens wenn du gehst damit ich keine selbstgespräche führen muss -.-


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2008)

ich bin noch da mehr oder minder bin geistig wo anders mal wieder zerstört worden.....


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

meiner einer is auch noch da!


----------



## lollercoaster (5. August 2008)

servus an alle

wie schafft ihr  solche spammails zu bekommen^^
ich hatte noch nie spam dieser art....


----------



## D132 (5. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich bin noch da mehr oder minder bin geistig wo anders mal wieder zerstört worden.....


? was wie wo wer warum wieso weshalb warum ?
Edith: ja ich hatte auch noch nie son zeugs wieso nur?


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

ich hab immer viagra, gefälschte uhren und casino spam^^


----------



## lollercoaster (5. August 2008)

die einzige spam die ich hatte war von so nem scheiß optiker....


----------



## D132 (5. August 2008)

Die wissen an wen die das schicken =D
Spamfrei seit immer


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2008)

ja übliches wens einen interessiert d132 wieder^^ per pm,,,,


----------



## lollercoaster (5. August 2008)

gibt es eigentlich viren die die festplatte mit unsichtbaren dateien füllen?^^
hab nämlich vor ein paar tagen meinen pc asugeschaltet (Partition C noch 16Gb platz) und am nächsten Tag angeschaltet und siehe da nur noch 2Gb frei

Danach hab ich ein bissel gelöscht damit ich 6GB frei hab.
Windows Vista Tool benutzt das mir temporäre dateien etc. löscht und auf einmal hatte ich nur noch 4Gb frei !!


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2008)

hmm ich kenns nur das bei mir eine datei immer größer wurde automatisch und immer wieder kamm naja gelöscht schreibgeschtütz war bei mir problemlösung aber bei weider einschalten keinen peil

d132 post für dich da ich suche rat beim meister^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich viren die die festplatte mit unsichtbaren dateien füllen?^^
> hab nämlich vor ein paar tagen meinen pc asugeschaltet (Partition C noch 16Gb platz) und am nächsten Tag angeschaltet und siehe da nur noch 2Gb frei
> 
> Danach hab ich ein bissel gelöscht damit ich 6GB frei hab.
> Windows Vista Tool benutzt das mir temporäre dateien etc. löscht und auf einmal hatte ich nur noch 4Gb frei !!


ich glaube es gibt dateien, die werden immer größer wenn ein antivirusprogramm sie scannt.


----------



## lollercoaster (5. August 2008)

denkt ihr ich kann irgentwas dagegen machen? Weil mein Antivir hat nichts gefunden genau so wie Superantispyware und search&destroy

ansonsten muss ich die partition formatieren/ windoof neu aufsetzen


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2008)

erst mal die datei suchen hmm^^


----------



## D132 (5. August 2008)

Rat beim Meister hmhmh ich hab auch schwierigkeiten bei sowas nur finde ich halt gute lösungen... macht mich das gleich zum meister ?


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2008)

irgendwie haben die mit den guten lösungen in der hinsicht immer selbst probleme vielleicht deswegen grad wissen ses so gut post zurück


----------



## lollercoaster (5. August 2008)

ach ja und jetzt schwankt es manchmal immer so um 2gb frei und 4gb frei also in dem bereich.
Also wenn ich pc starte hab ich mal mehr mal weniger speicher frei


Aber egal einfach windows neu draufhauen und gelöst is das problem

Bin dann mal schlafen 
gute nacht euch und danke für das übermeinproblemnachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> ach ja und jetzt schwankt es manchmal immer so um 2gb frei und 4gb frei also in dem bereich.
> Also wenn ich pc starte hab ich mal mehr mal weniger speicher frei
> 
> 
> Aber egal einfach windows neu draufhauen und gelöst is das problem


so gehört sich das einmal rums und dann hat sich das^^


----------



## D132 (5. August 2008)

noch wer da?


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

jop


----------



## D132 (5. August 2008)

sehr schön ich bin gerade so in fahrt soll ich dir vieleicht bei einem problem helfen ? wenn ja es sollte was psychologisches sein da binn ich besser als im bereich technik
der arme white hat schon eine  hilfestellung bekommen =(


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2008)

bin auch noch da...


----------



## D132 (5. August 2008)

white antwortest du?


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2008)

getan sry wurd nich angezeigt das was da is


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2008)

hmm kommt keine antwort mehr und sonst auch niemand mehr da bin ich alleingelassen worden?...


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

ja


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2008)

gut zu wissen


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

bin immer gerne behilflich


----------



## D132 (5. August 2008)

boah meine finger bluten fast XD 
eith: ich lass keinen kameraden instich ! 
Brieftaube aufm flug white


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

bist du etwa gerade dabei deinen körper zu entdecken, mein sohn?


----------



## D132 (5. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bist du etwa gerade dabei deinen körper zu entdecken, mein sohn?


was zum, nein ! Wozu soll ich das machen, das können andere =D
trolli schade das du männlich bist sons würd ich dich darum bitten da du ja so behilflich bist *.*


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2008)

ja habs gelesn und antwort geschrieben danke genaueres morgen heut pack ichs einfach nich mehr da groß zu sagen wieso ich so denke gn8 all


----------



## D132 (5. August 2008)

naja ich geh dann auch mal pennen gute nacht white und trolli


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> was zum, nein ! Wozu soll ich das machen, das können andere =D
> trolli schade das du männlich bist sons würd ich dich darum bitten da du ja so behilflich bist *.*



*Angst hab*


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> was zum, nein ! Wozu soll ich das machen, das können andere =D
> trolli schade das du männlich bist sons würd ich dich darum bitten da du ja so behilflich bist *.*


ich komm gerne helfen


----------



## Sheesh (5. August 2008)

hauptsache ihr habt alle spaß


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

Sheesh schrieb:


> hauptsache ihr habt alle spaß


hauptsache du liest nich.......



> Die Nachtschwärmer, Posten nur zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr erlaubt


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2008)

Abend alle


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

nabend du


----------



## Siu (5. August 2008)

Nabend ihr Spack0fatz0s


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Spack0fatz0s



/report pistol reload


Bäm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (5. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> /report pistol reload
> 
> 
> Bäm
> ...




Oh noes! *in zeitlupe die kugel mit dem oberkörper abfang*

,,Argh , ich bin getroffen!,,


----------



## Siu (5. August 2008)

Oh Noez... bloodz diez!  *heartzz msgzz*


----------



## Lurock (5. August 2008)

Nab0rnd


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

nabend ihr beiden^^ *verband anleg*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (5. August 2008)

Ich komme nicht mehr von dem Rick Rolled Video weg , bin ich krank ? :<


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (5. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nab0rnd




,,argh der Sanni ist da... Ooohhh noez!!! Es ist nur Lurock,,

*wieder in sich zusammensack*

(nabend ^^)


----------



## Siu (5. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu überladen? Oder passt das so?


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> nabend ihr beiden^^ *verband anleg*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




blood du bist schon verbunden xD  blöder simulant *aus dem zelt werf*


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ick finds jut


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (5. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> blood du bist schon verbunden xD  blöder simulant *aus dem zelt werf*


Psch ...! noch hats keiner gemerkt!


----------



## Lurock (5. August 2008)

Nix los hier...


----------



## Siu (5. August 2008)

Echt -.- Zum brechen


----------



## Lurock (5. August 2008)

Jetzt bin ich mal ausnahmsweise wieder länger hier und dann ist keine da... =/


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

bin doch da


----------



## Mondryx (5. August 2008)

Ich auch...aber nicht mehr lange...noch 3% dann kann ich Warth of the Lich King installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. August 2008)

Merkt man aber net.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (5. August 2008)

Was soll man schon großartig erzählen? Es ist nach 22 Uhr, mein Ventilator weht mir frische Luft zu, ich sehe den Downloadbalken, der jetzt bei 98% steht und hoffe das ich gleich mit meinem Todesritter durch die Welt streifen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

blub^^
 hat wer en gutes gratis game, welches man mir emphelen kann?^^


----------



## Siu (5. August 2008)

Man man... jedes Ma wenn man Zeit hat, is hier keine Sau :/


----------



## Mondryx (5. August 2008)

gratisgames? Hätte ich noch mein RPG Maker spiel das ich vor etlichen Jahren erstellt hätte, würde ich es dir anbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (5. August 2008)

Guten Abend!!!


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> gratisgames? Hätte ich noch mein RPG Maker spiel das ich vor etlichen Jahren erstellt hätte, würde ich es dir anbieten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joar gerne^^ icdh könte auch mal wieder vampires dawn zockön^^


----------



## Siu (5. August 2008)

Na wenigstens is Caro Schnuffel da :>


----------



## luXz (5. August 2008)

tach leude was macht ihr so?^^


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

em gratis spiel suchen^^


----------



## Siu (5. August 2008)

Bier süppeln + Kekse essen °_°


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2008)

langweilen depri sein über eine beschissene zukunft träumen zocken übliche halt


----------



## luXz (5. August 2008)

Emo oder so?^^


----------



## Siu (5. August 2008)

Man Whity.. -.- Werd ma fröhlich. Schau was lustiges. Trink Bier oder sonst was.. bist viel zu jung für Depri


----------



## luXz (5. August 2008)

Joar ich hab mir auch grad n guschtl reingezogen^^


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2008)

hmm ich geh mich ablenken mir is heut nich nach schreiben


----------



## luXz (5. August 2008)

tu das gn8


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

gn8 dude


----------



## luXz (5. August 2008)

ich hör jetzt ne runde musik, bis mein vadda heimkommt und pennen will^^


----------



## luXz (5. August 2008)

Klunker was is mit deinem alte ava?^^


----------



## Siu (5. August 2008)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich auch.. aber mit Headset, dann kann ich auch aufdrehen


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Klunker was is mit deinem alte ava?^^



brauchte mal was neues^^


----------



## luXz (5. August 2008)

ich auch so, aber wenn mein vadda kommt muss ich auch headset nehmen^^

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=uKZd4U397M4  <--- entspannend^^


----------



## Alanium (5. August 2008)

Muhaha, ich muss nicht mein Headset nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (5. August 2008)

Naja headset is au net verkehrt^^


----------



## luXz (5. August 2008)

Und was macht ihr grad noch so? ausser hier wat schreiben^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

pennen xD
vorhin wollte mich kolege noch zuspammen mit arena og og -.-^^ grml kein bock heut xD
3mal andersrum aufs klo ist nicht angenehm .. ;(


----------



## Alanium (5. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Und was macht ihr grad noch so? ausser hier wat schreiben^^


Musik hörn (Tiamat! <3) und chatten. ^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

aba nid mit mir !


----------



## Alanium (5. August 2008)

Und as macht der Rest so?


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

nix sinvolles Xd


----------



## Lurock (5. August 2008)

Langweil0rn.


----------



## Alanium (5. August 2008)

Wie langweilig. xD


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

jop ..
egal bin ma off .. bis morgen cya


----------



## Alanium (5. August 2008)

Nacht, Minas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

nachti schnurri^^


----------



## Siu (5. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBGbKCm_pQQ

Hmmm. Sehr schön =) Bin ich gespannt drauf.


----------



## Camillo70 (5. August 2008)

wieder ne langweilige nacht keiner der auf mich wartet könnte ellenlang on bleiben ist aber irgendwie auch fad will endlich töten gehen in war!


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

so habe mich mal zur beta bei wow angemeldet obwohl ich gar keinen aktiven acc habe^vllt gewinne ich ja en key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (5. August 2008)

wow pff....

btw: wieso hat die sig frau eine icehockey fan unterhose an?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (5. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> wow pff....
> 
> btw: wieso hat die sig frau eine icehockey fan unterhose an?



evtl weil sie Eishockeyfan ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (5. August 2008)

wollte ficken aber phiechen lässt mich nich weil ich besoffen bin- egal, gucke jezzn bisschen one piece und futter linsensuppe.


----------



## Camillo70 (5. August 2008)

ok du bist besoffen Notgeil kukst onepiece und isst dabei linsensuppe???? oO


----------



## Thront (5. August 2008)

ich weiss - traurig.


----------



## Siu (5. August 2008)

Ohne Worte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (5. August 2008)

Gute Nacht ihr Süßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (5. August 2008)

gute nacht mein hasi


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2008)

gute nacht schnuggi...


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2008)

waaaaaaaah server down bis 7 uhr. das überlebe ich nicht!


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Armes Trollilein!


----------



## D132 (6. August 2008)

Guten Abend =)


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2008)

ich bin schon so weit, dass ich basstard höre.








omg das is echt übelst krank XD


----------



## D132 (6. August 2008)

Ach trolli die server sind erst seit ein paar minuten off was machste wenn wow ne woche dicht macht ? =D


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2008)

hello kitty online zocken.



bin ma gucken ob ich mir jetz endlich nen client laden kann.

EDIT: nein kann man immer noch nicht -.-


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

tri tra trulla la der uren der ist wieder da!

namd an alle


----------



## D132 (6. August 2008)

Abend urengroll


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

wahhhhhhh die server sind down und da kurz vor kealthas!!!!!!



ARGHHHH mist sch........ arghhhh.....mannnnn...........und dann daily nicht geschafft wegen einem zauberer von eredar arghh........!


----------



## D132 (6. August 2008)

Ich hab nur geangelt in bb =D


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> wahhhhhhh die server sind down und da kurz vor kealthas!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ARGHHHH mist sch........ arghhhh.....mannnnn...........und dann daily nicht geschafft wegen einem zauberer von eredar arghh........!


ich hab arena gemacht und der letzte vom anderen team war bei 50%!


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Nabend Urengroll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. August 2008)

Wen interessieren schon popelige Server, wenn der Beta Client kurz vor seiner Beendigung steht. Noch geschmeidige 15%. Yeehaa!


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

ich achte wir haben 15 uhr, dann aufeinmal 14 uhr 13uhr ..........man schlechter tag gestern!


ist es wirklich schon so spät? wer hat an der uhr gedreht?



ich muss wech bye bye ! lasst mir bitte alles stehen und liegen und stellt mir bitte keine bösen sachen an hier.


----------



## D132 (6. August 2008)

Klär uns auf du erwürdiger mod ich kann dir nicht folgen !


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wen interessieren schon popelige Server, wenn der Beta Client kurz vor seiner Beendigung steht. Noch geschmeidige 15%. Yeehaa!


ach man erinner mich doch nicht daran, das ich keinen beta key habe!


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wen interessieren schon popelige Server, wenn der Beta Client kurz vor seiner Beendigung steht. Noch geschmeidige 15%. Yeehaa!


jetz auch noch du. hat eigtl jeder außer mir nen key? -.-


----------



## Noxiel (6. August 2008)

Den Mod einfach ignorieren, ich schwitze gerade meinen Zitronentee Rausch aus und muß irgendwie das überflüssige Vitamin C los werden.


----------



## D132 (6. August 2008)

Ok was haben jetzt Betakeys mit der Sache zu tun?  Sagts mir oder ich spring aus dem Fenster!


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Gut, dann behandeln wir dich wie einen Prot Pala. 
"Er will nur spielen und würde selbst dann nichts tun, wenn er könnte."

*D132 festhalt*


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

fasse mal schnell den dienstag zusammen:

morgens  in der dusche auf einmal kalt wasser(ARGHHHH)

chef sauer auf mich , weil mich nicht erreicht, weil ich unter der dusch war.


5 min. zu spät, weil ich mit chef gesprochen hatte, per telefon.

gesehen, da ich kein beta key habe -.-

15 wipes in tdm dann server down und daily nicht beendet


arghh jetzt gehe ich in bett


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Gute Nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ok was haben jetzt Betakeys mit der Sache zu tun?  Sagts mir oder ich spring aus dem Fenster!


in diesem fred muss nix einen bezug haben!


----------



## D132 (6. August 2008)

Ich bin verwirrt !
Alanium ich wohn im Erdgeschoss ^^


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

*D132 loslass*

Nun gut, dann bin ich ja erleichtert.^^


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Gute nacht ala. doch nicht fort?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber apropo WoW und pala witz von dir Palas werden wieder stark mit Wotlk vor allem die RETRIBUTION
VERGELTER Paladine.


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Gute nacht ala. doch nicht fort?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich meinte unseren urigen Urengroll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (6. August 2008)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir wer erklären würde was es mit 15% Patch und Betakeys auf sich hat.


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

WoW WotLK?


----------



## D132 (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> WoW WotLK?


Ok das gibt mir jetzt den Rest was hat es damit zu tun? *ich habe fast 1 Jahr wow Pause gemacht*


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Neues AddOn?


----------



## D132 (6. August 2008)

Gut und was hatt es mit dem Patch auf sich?


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

mir ist langweilig


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Gut und was hatt es mit dem Patch auf sich?


Der hat sich wohl, weil er 'nen Betakey hat, WotLK runtergeladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Camillo70 schrieb:


> mir ist langweilig


Nicht nur dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shibi2k (6. August 2008)

Nabend an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (6. August 2008)

Aso ok jetzt machts klick*klick* Appropo *emails chek*


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

wie kann ich nochmal den Titel ändern ich will nicht fortgeschritenes Mitglied heißen


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Einstellungen --> Profil bearbeiten --> Textfeld ganz oben, mein ich


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

danke dir jetzt muss mir nur noch was einfallen^^


----------



## D132 (6. August 2008)

Keine Einladung *schmoll*


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

was haste erwartet ich bin auch seit ewigkeiten bei Warhammer angemeldet auch nix bekommen^^

bei mir sind grad grünhäute auf der straße unterwegs meine ich zumindest den die schreien dauernd WAAAGH^^
ich wohne am bahnhof immer lustig besofene anzuschauen^^


----------



## Thraslon (6. August 2008)

Need Warhammer Betakey! Bin schon auch ewig angemeldet noch nix bekommen ...


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> was haste erwartet ich bin auch seit ewigkeiten bei Warhammer angemeldet auch nix bekommen^^
> 
> bei mir sind grad grünhäute auf der straße unterwegs meine ich zumindest den die schreien dauernd WAAAGH^^
> ich wohne am bahnhof immer lustig besofene anzuschauen^^


Ich konnt's bei der EM immer, wohn' direkt an dem Platz, wo das Public Viewing war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Und heut' geht's auch noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Manoroth (6. August 2008)

hallo an alle nachtschwärmer

hab gerade buffed für mich entdeckt und finde die seite hammer^^

ich schaue gerade musik auf MTV, bin n gescheiten anime auf anime-loads.org am suchen und esse ne kalte pizza vom abendessen^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. August 2008)

ach ja kann mir da wer nen anime empfehlen?

hab naruto, naruto shiuuden, one piece, deathnote, FLCL, full metal panic!, full metal alcemist, bleach und hellsing schon gesehn


----------



## D132 (6. August 2008)

heute ist etwas wenig los aber willkommen auf buffed.de und im nachtschwärmerthread manoroth


----------



## Manoroth (6. August 2008)

danke und ja es scheinen alle am schlafen zu sein^^

man wären net gerade wartungsarbeiten würd cih jetzt raiden gehn.

naja animes schaun is auch funny^^


----------



## D132 (6. August 2008)

jojo blizzard und ihre wartungsarbeiten =)


----------



## Manoroth (6. August 2008)

hahahaha lol hat schonma wer den anime "Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-Chan" gesehn?^^ hab ihn mir gerade reingezogn und bin n paar mal am bodengelegn vor lachen^^

müsst ihn euch unbeding mal reinzihn^^

aba achtung erst ab 18(glaube zwar net das sich wer dran hällt aba naja^^)


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

ALE SCHON AM PENNEN HIER? kann nicht einschlafen habe mir gerade Comedy stree angekukt und höhre jezt 3 Tage wach von irgend so ner Kuschelhasenband^^


----------



## Xelyna (6. August 2008)

Aha ^-^


----------



## Manoroth (6. August 2008)

jaaaaaa es sind noch net alle am pennen^^ 

an alle nachtschwärmer: WEITER SOOO!!!!!


----------



## Elwydd (6. August 2008)

hmm ich bin auch noch da *hehe, wieder aufs bett leg und weiter auf laptop mach*
kann nicht pennen da ich keinen betakey hab ^^ 
gaaaaanz fies von blizz, naja dan hätt ich wohl auch nicht gepennt sondern gezockt :/ haben wohl 1. besser gefunden leider ^^


----------



## Vakeros (6. August 2008)

moin leute guckt euch meinen thread an bye


----------



## Bankchar (6. August 2008)

Grad wieder so einen schönen Kiddy aufm Server gehabt beim CS:S zocken. Wie ich es liebe wenn sie einen die ganze zeit beleidigen und sich dabei derbs aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. August 2008)

will auch n wotlk beta key^^ aber naja die chancen sind wohl relativ gering^^

kennt wer  Neon Genesis Evangelion? also den anime?

weil ich denke ich schau noch n paar folgen an^^


----------



## Lighthelios (6. August 2008)

http://www.omfg.to/watch/191-doug-und-carry/
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BZP1rYjoBgI
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_FIJUe1rEMQ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (6. August 2008)

Ich hab bis eben gerade meinen Todesritter gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin jetzt Level 57, fast 58 und bin mit den Quests im Anfangsgebiet fertig. Das sind echt mal mega abwechslungsreiche Quests. Manche sind noch sehr verbuggt, aber eben BETA. Da kann man nur hoffen das Blizzard die noch fixt. Der Hafen in Stormwind ist auch derbe nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Bleibt nur noch zu warten das mein Krieger schnell auf den BETA Server kommt. Viele andere laufen schon mit ihren Mainchars da rum... . Unfair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mit Zeit kommt Rat.


----------



## Boroth (6. August 2008)

Hab grad den trath hier entdekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wollte mal hallo zu allen sagen die wie ich lieber in den viereckigen kasten schaun als die matratze zu belauschen ;D

hihi^^ weiter so

nacht an die macht =O


----------



## Manoroth (6. August 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich hab bis eben gerade meinen Todesritter gezockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




boa du glückspilz

will auch son beta key....

sag ma biste auch hellsing fan wie ich?


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Selas Victoria ist viel besser und wenn du Hellsing magst magst du auch E-NOMINE oder?
KLICK MICH
ich liebe es^^

Mein Lieblingslied


----------



## Mondryx (6. August 2008)

Ja Hellsing ist ganz cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, ich hab heute morgen echt nicht schlecht geguckt als ich eine Email von Blizzard im Postfach hatte. Habs Zuerst für einen Fake gehalten^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Selas Victoria ist viel besser und wenn du Hellsing magst magst du auch E-NOMINE oder?
> KLICK MICH
> ich liebe es^^
> 
> Mein Lieblingslied




holla die lieder sind echt hammer

und ja selas ist wirklich ne hammer frau^^

ich mag sie wenn sie wie im ova so richtig ausrastet^^

aber alucard hat halt einfach son ganz eigener style.

mein avatar ist ja auch alucard auch wenns n bisserl klein is^^ muss das ma bei gelegenheit bearbeiten


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

freut mich dass sie dir gefallen^^


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

So gehe jetzt heia und ich bin DER LETZTE der hier postet zumindest bis 21 Uhr 
(da das heute keiner mehr liest: schönen abend wünsch ich^^)


----------



## Manoroth (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> So gehe jetzt heia und ich bin DER LETZTE der hier postet zumindest bis 21 Uhr
> (da das heute keiner mehr liest: schönen abend wünsch ich^^)



pah denkste^^

hast deine rechnung ohne mich gemacht^^

irgend wie bin cih einfach net müde^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

weils sonst keiner macht 

*eröffne*


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

hat heut keiner bock?


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

ach bock hat doch in letzter zeit keiner mehr zu nichts...


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

boa ich geh duschen -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ach bock hat doch in letzter zeit keiner mehr zu nichts...


ich helf dir ja aber im jammertal verschwinden hilft gar nix glabu mir ich kenn mich da aus


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

viel spass


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> viel spass


hrrhrr


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

LAAAAAAAAAAAAANGWEILER


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2008)

nabend^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

abend


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

morgen mädels


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

schlimmer geht immer......................^^


jetzt ist mein wow auch noch kaputt -.-

ich habe nun Patch 2.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0 nüx argh


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2008)

was gibs morgen minas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> was gibs morgen minas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bei dir einen anderen avatar^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

morgen gibts gar nix ^^
haha mein wow geht ganz normal .. bäh muss eq farmen will t6 gilde^^


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2008)

magst du meinen aktuelle net? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> bei dir einen anderen avatar^^



jop hoffentlich wieder ein ein psycogirl das wackelt wie verrückt xD


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> magst du meinen aktuelle net?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> magst du meinen aktuelle net?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sry ich finde ein avatar wechselt man nicht wie seine unterhosen. wo bleibt den da der wiedererkennungswert?


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne


sag bloß du hast was gegen Hellsing *böse anguck*


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> sry ich finde ein avatar wechselt man nicht wie seine unterhosen. wo bleibt den da der wiedererkennungswert?


genau sieh dir meinen an den hatte ich jetzt echt lange^^

edit: selfpwn


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

ne aber gegen den ava .. find den langweilig ;(
hellsing verkörper ich mehr mit bäm bäm .. xD


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> genau sieh dir meinen an den hatte ich jetzt echt lange^^
> 
> edit: selfpwn


xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meinen hab ich auch lange .. wobei man mich eh an der sig erkennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne aber gegen den ava .. find den langweilig ;(
> hellsing verkörper ich mehr mit bäm bäm .. xD


Hellsing is BÄm BÄm


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

wo bleibt Lurock der Sack


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Hellsing is BÄm BÄm



ja aber der ava nid -.-^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wo bleibt Lurock der Sack



der is am sack kratzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ala hats mir gesagt^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja aber der ava nid -.-^^


man kann auch nicht immer schnetzeln sie mich an^^


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

naja eine sig kann man mal verändern aber ein avatar sollte schon unverändert bleiben!^^


diese meinung, ist die meinung des buffed users urengroll und spiegelt nicht die meinung von buffed wieder......................^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> der is am sack kratzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der hobelt sich einen?


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

zam wechselt seinen ava auch jede 2 wochen xD


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> der hobelt sich einen?



kp xD ala is nidma on *g*
edit meint: damit meine ich das ich nur was gesagt hab .. will dich ja nicht verwirren xd


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

erkennt man den meinen avatar?(wer ist das?)


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kp xD ala is nidma on *g*
> edit meint: damit meine ich das ich nur was gesagt hab .. will dich ja nicht verwirren xd


ohne deinen edit hät ich keinen schweinkram vermutet aber so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> erkennt man den meinen avatar?(wer ist das?)


äh wayne


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> erkennt man den meinen avatar?(wer ist das?)



nene typ aus nem alten game .. erinnert mich an das piraten game wo ich name vergessen hab xD


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ohne deinen edit hät ich keinen schweinkram vermutet aber so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dacht ich mir .. als ichs gelesen hab ist mir auch was anderes in sinn gekommen ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dacht ich mir .. als ichs gelesen hab ist mir auch was anderes in sinn gekommen ^^


aber du musstest mcih ja noch auf die gedanken bringen danke auch XD


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

schweine ihr!^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aber du musstest mcih ja noch auf die gedanken bringen danke auch XD



sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollte das du nicht gut schlafen kannst^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
veil spass beim gedanken rausbringen ...


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

du meinst monkey island!^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

jo eigentlich schon xD
aber das erste


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

ne das ist der 2. teil


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

echt? schaut aus wie teil 1 -.-^^ ah ne neuere ist ja curse of monky island .-.-.. jo stimmt kann auhc 2 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Revenge of Lee Chuck


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

jo genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lang isses her ;P
da war ich mal noch klein und süss sagt mutter immer ^^ und nicht nur am rummeckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

ich habe es gerne gespielt!


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

ich auch xD kennst du kurzformen schon?


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

nein was soll das sein?



mist 1GB umsonst downgeladen f.........k


pöhses wow!


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

http://www.majusarts.de/film/monkey/GER/monkey_ger.html
xD


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


och den gedanken loszuwerden is schaffbar^^


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

achso kenne ich schon!

wenn man langeweile hat kann man das komplette durchspielen auch bei youtube ansehen ich glaube alle teile!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

nabend


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

guten abend blood!

hast du dein guiness faß auf dem rücken?


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Nabend.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> achso kenne ich schon!
> 
> wenn man langeweile hat kann man das komplette durchspielen auch bei youtube ansehen ich glaube alle teile!



ich habs auch so durchgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keine lust anderen zuzuschauen wie sie spielen Oo


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

ALA IST DA !!!! juhu ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*freu freu* .. welch eine überraschung ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

das ding in der kurzfassung is geil^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

jo Xd


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nabend.


gun abend


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

namd ala!

fange bitte nicht an zu reimen,
den dann muss ich wieder weinen.....................^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

ich muss morgen wieder spät raus also geh ich früh ins bett gn8


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Und was habt ihr alles angestellt, wärend ich nicht da war?

Edith sagt gute Nacht zu LoD. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> namd ala!
> 
> fange bitte nicht an zu reimen,
> den dann muss ich wieder weinen.....................^^


scheiß reimerei


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Und was habt ihr alles angestellt, wärend ich nicht da war?


tot und verderben


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

wenn ich dich seh dann wird mir schlecht .. bei dem gedanken an dich bekomm ich ausschlag ... hmm ok reihmt sich nicht aber kling gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Und was habt ihr alles angestellt, wärend ich nicht da war?
> 
> Edith sagt gute Nacht zu LoD.
> 
> ...



gang bang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn ich dich seh dann wird mir schlecht .. bei dem gedanken an dich bekomm ich ausschlag ... hmm ok reihmt sich nicht aber kling gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo das kann whity gleich übernehmen


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich muss morgen wieder spät raus also geh ich früh ins bett gn8


n8 junge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gang bang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sau


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

nur weil du mit lurock musstest -.- tse tse tse


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> http://www.majusarts.de/film/monkey/GER/monkey_ger.html
> xD



LOOOOOL

Navigator , gib mir deine kette

nein

bitte 


nein

bitte 


nein

bitte 


nein

bitte 

ok

danke

bwahah lol


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> guten abend blood!
> 
> hast du dein guiness faß auf dem rücken?




aber sicher doch ^^

*aufstell*


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

reimen will gelernt sein,
kann man es nicht,
ist man kein schwein,
vielleicht aber ein kleiner wicht!


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> LOOOOOL
> 
> Navigator , gib mir deine kette
> 
> ...


roflmao (anlässlich der Olympiade in China)


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

hallo guybrush ich liebe dihc
ich dich auch
wollen wir zu dir?
werd erstmal priat
tötötötötötötö xD


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich muss morgen wieder spät raus also geh ich früh ins bett gn8




gute nacht herr slip fan!(auch  getragene?)


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> reimen will gelernt sein,
> kann man es nicht,
> ist man kein schwein,
> vielleicht aber ein kleiner wicht!


ruhe und guinness is nix gut augustiener bier ftw. Becks dagegen is wieder pfui


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> roflmao (anlässlich der Olympiade in China)


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A ROFLMAO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> gute nacht herr slip fan!(auch  getragene?)


haha topwitz morgen abend lach ich drüber erinnere mich bitte


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> aber sicher doch ^^
> 
> *aufstell*



guiness becher aufstell und reilaufen läßt!
hmm lecker das ist nicht schlecht!


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo ^kenn ich is geil^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> roflmao *(anlässlich der Olympiade in China)*




welche Olympiade?


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> haha topwitz morgen abend lach ich drüber erinnere mich bitte




ich habe alzheimer! mach dir irgendwo ein knoten rein...................^^

erinner mich bitte daran, das ich dich erinnern soll!


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

soll ich dir ein mail machen? xd


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> welche Olympiade?


iwas is dohc in china oder also auser das dort menschen vertrieben und umgebracht werden.

Iwas mit Sport


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ich habe alzheimer! mach dir irgendwo ein knoten rein...................^^
> 
> erinner mich bitte daran, das ich dich erinnern soll!


ok mach ich^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

ach erniedrigt hab ich bei china noch vergessen^^ und ausgenutzt


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok mach ich^^





ähhh was willst du denn machen? wer bist du überhaupt? ich habe hier sie noch nciht gesehen!


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ähhh was willst du denn machen? wer bist du überhaupt? ich habe hier sie noch nciht gesehen!


wer sind sie überhaupt?


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

er ist der mit nem knoten im slip !


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ähhh was willst du denn machen? wer bist du überhaupt? ich habe hier sie noch nciht gesehen!


vielleicht sollten sie sich erst einmal vorstellen mein herr


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> er ist der mit nem knoten im slip !




perversling der herr da!


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> er ist der mit nem knoten im slip !


also ein Slipknot >>> Achtung witz<<<<<


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> perversling der herr da!


allerdings


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Roflmao!
xD

Oh mann , heute gibts wieder was zu lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Omfg roflmao , ich werde mir jetz noch hancock anschauen und dann pennen gehn , so in 10 minuten. hab mein Spamkompensum heute noch nicht erledigt :O


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

haha schenkelklopfer .. doch nid xd


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Hallo JUNGS!


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Hallo JUNGS!


hallo VADI


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Hallo JUNGS!



good evening , infidel...


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Hallo JUNGS!



du könntest mein vater sein ! xD


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten sie sich erst einmal vorstellen mein herr




ich bin der herr uren von groll. könig von zamunda, kaiser, der welt der schlümpfe, erzmagier aus dem zauberland, rechte hand von gottlieb fischer(hoch auf dem gelben wagen) stiefschwester von diter bohlen, schimpanse von michael jackson, magengescwür von H. Kohl , Aushilfsmitarbeiter bei neun live usw.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

was macht ihr gerade so?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> good evening , infidel...


hello achmed i know you will kill us


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du könntest mein vater sein ! xD



warum das denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> was macht ihr gerade so?^^


nüx


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ich bin der herr uren von groll. könig von zamunda, kaiser, der welt der schlümpfe, erzmagier aus dem zauberland, rechte hand von gottlieb fischer(hoch auf dem gelben wagen) stiefschwester von diter bohlen, schimpanse von michael jackson, magengescwür von H. Kohl , Aushilfsmitarbeiter bei neun live usw.



und nicht zu vergessen: mein kleiner sexsklave ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ich bin der herr uren von groll. könig von zamunda, kaiser, der welt der schlümpfe, erzmagier aus dem zauberland, rechte hand von gottlieb fischer(hoch auf dem gelben wagen) stiefschwester von diter bohlen, schimpanse von michael jackson, magengescwür von H. Kohl , Aushilfsmitarbeiter bei neun live usw.


also mädchen für alles wenn dir jemand was geben würde


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

wie nüx? wieder nur sinnlos spammen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> und nicht zu vergessen: mein kleiner sexsklave ;D


ihhhh du bist schwul?

edit: ich hab nix gegen schwule mir sind die wayne


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> wie nüx? wieder nur sinnlos spammen^^


jo


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ihhhh du bist schwul?
> 
> edit: ich hab nix gegen schwule mir sind die wayne



ja


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

auch mal wieder kurz reinguck


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

> also ein Slipknot >>> Achtung witz<<<<<


LoD, der war schlecht.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> auch mal wieder kurz reinguck


der herr jammertal persönlich


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> und nicht zu vergessen: mein kleiner sexsklave ;D


das ist mir neu! bin doch schon sexsklave von der sängerin jeanny in a bottle..............^^


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

ah Kevin ist auch da^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> LoD, der war schlecht.^^


nein der war nur sehr flach


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> auch mal wieder kurz reinguck


weist ja ich hab nix zu tun also call me under 01805 - PAIN


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

ist das ein wortwitz?


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> warum das denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn man auf sein alter kukt Xd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


doch nid xD syr ^^ dachte du hast jahrganz 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Nabend an die Neuankömmlinge hier.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ist das ein wortwitz?


ja Slip - Knot(en)


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> weist ja ich hab nix zu tun also call me under 01805 - PAIN


werd ich machen wen ich noch mehr rachegelüster kriegen sollte danach oder wen ich mich zusaufen will^^


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Nabend ala


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> wie nüx? wieder nur sinnlos spammen^^


standart^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> das ist mir neu! bin doch schon sexsklave von der sängerin jeanny in a bottle..............^^



hahah dafür gibts n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 umsonst ;D


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

oder wen ich danach aktive sterbehilfe brauch^^


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

ich werde auch bei der telefon seelsorge anfangen....................^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

ähm Camillo e nomine is auch techno aber mitm tick goth drin nur so btw


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

147 ftw^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Wow sex nur 4 gold die minute w/me ;P


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ich werde auch bei der telefon seelsorge anfangen....................^^


Wer will dich denn schon freiwillig anrufen? oO


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

das is kein Techno Oo elektronik ja aber Techno??


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ähm Camillo e nomine is auch techno aber mitm tick goth drin nur so btw



wtf :O

E Nomine ist etwas härterer PoP , das ist doch kein Techno  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ähm Camillo e nomine is auch techno aber mitm tick goth drin nur so btw



enomine ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Wow sex nur 4 gold die minute w/me ;P


du plädirst aber drauf das hier ein paar schwule sind hmm


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wer will dich denn schon freiwillig anrufen? oO




sie müssen. umleitungen auf meine nummer und dann geht das große sterben los!


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

hier spricht wikipedia


E NOmine

Ihre Musik ist eine ungewöhnliche Kombination aus Trance/Techno und einer Gesangsbegleitung, die an gregorianische und klassische Gregorian Vocals erinnert. E Nomine selbst bezeichnet diesen Musikstil als Monumental Dance.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

POP? nee


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/E_Nomine


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wer will dich denn schon freiwillig anrufen? oO


er zahlt doch wenn man anruft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

lol was willse mir mit lexikon kommen


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> er zahlt doch wenn man anruft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso, dann...


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/E_Nomine


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=YjKkLM1ZkF8&...feature=related


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

ne is gratis is ne notrufnummer


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

soj etz bin ich wirklich weg spammort noch schön und schlaft dann gut


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

E Nomine Sänger sieht ein bissel aus, wie Robert de Niro!^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/E_Nomine




Wiki ha der olle nap hat ja ma überhaupt keinen plan - haha Barlow FTW.

E Nomine hat für mich rein garnichts mit Techno zu tun. Ist sowas wie Cascada - Härterer Pop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Electro ist für mich auch was anderes , btw


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

mein lieblingslied ist ja schwarze sonne^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

ahh der herr der schatten hör dir lieber nachtwache an das is besser


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Achso, dann...


wie sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> soj etz bin ich wirklich weg spammort noch schön und schlaft dann gut




jau gute nacht und hände über der decke halten!


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

nur das e nomine gothic texte singt und cascade ne blondine is die liebestexte singt?


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Wiki ha der olle nap hat ja ma überhaupt keinen plan - haha Barlow FTW.
> 
> E Nomine hat für mich rein garnichts mit Techno zu tun. Ist sowas wie Cascada - Härterer Pop
> 
> ...


 pop? ne ..
mehr so goth mit bisle techno und etwas elektro .. zusammen mit mittelaltersound


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Richtig


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> jau gute nacht und hände über der decke halten!


w000t? dann machts ja kein spass ;(


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

und aus der Hose lassen^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> nur das e nomine gothic texte singt und cascade ne blondine is die liebestexte singt?



Von der Musik sperechen wir ja oder? Nicht vom text


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> nur das e nomine gothic texte singt und cascade ne blondine is die liebestexte singt?


und das ich cascade nicht mag weil die nur covert -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Nummer ist

0800- Y-O-U -D-R-I-V-E -M-E -C-R-A-Z-Y


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> und aus der Hose lassen^^


spass bremsen .. dabei hab ich so shcönes bild von ala *g*
wo is die nun eigentlich wweider hin? ;(


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Nummer ist
> 
> 0800- Y-O-U -D-R-I-V-E -M-E -C-R-A-Z-Y


ach du scheiße xDDD ich hab da grade ma aus langeweile angerufen xDDD die nummer gibts wirklich , da geht so ne olle dran ^^ hab aber gleich wieder aufgelegt


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

omg..^^


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2008)

so neues ava da alle mein letzes ja nciht mochten -.-


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

meine
0190 Ruf-mich-an-denn-ich-will-dein-geld-ich-sag-auch-dass-ich-sexy-16-järige-bin-wenn-du-mehr-zahlst

kurze telefon numme ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

man leg och nicht gleich wieder auf!


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

ich mag keine Anime Frauen ausser ARASHI KISHU


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> so neues ava da alle mein letzes ja nciht mochten -.-


bleech p0rn !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> so neues ava da alle mein letzes ja nciht mochten -.-




hmmm bleach finde ich auch nciht gut..............^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> meine
> 0190 Ruf-mich-an-denn-ich-will-dein-geld-ich-sag-auch-dass-ich-sexy-16-järige-bin-wenn-du-mehr-zahlst
> 
> kurze telefon numme ne
> ...


leicht zu merken^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> hmmm bleach finde ich auch nciht gut..............^^


ich schon .. bleech p00000rnnnn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausserdem find ich ist es die geilste in bleech^^


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> spass bremsen .. dabei hab ich so shcönes bild von ala *g*
> wo is die nun eigentlich wweider hin? ;(


Bin hier, Internet hatte Probleme... -.-


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

seit wann gibts Telefonnummern mit text?


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bin hier, Internet hatte Probleme... -.-


juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

so ich binn dann mal wech

werde hier ja nur diskreditiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

".....hello you fool i love you..........."


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> seit wann gibts Telefonnummern mit text?


du must den buschtaben drücken auf dem handy halt Xd


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

btw kennt ihrHALELUJAH


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Blood, du wirst was?


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> so ich binn dann mal wech
> 
> werde hier ja nur diskreditiert
> 
> ...


dis was? .. naja cyA XD


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> seit wann gibts Telefonnummern mit text?




ersetzte mal den text durch nummern! auf handys siehst du es dann!^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Da freut sich aber einer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na aber sicher doch .. unter all den mändern hab ich angst ..


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

vllt meint er diskriminiert


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> vllt meint er diskriminiert


Und wieso wird er das? oO


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> btw kennt ihrHALELUJAH


heeeeLLLLssssinnnnngggGGG
RAMMMSTEINNN
lalalla
aber nid mein lieblingslied von rammstein
aber kenns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

keine ahnung


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

vielleicht meint er ja auch nur 42


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Und wieso wird er das? oO



weil er nicht so nen tollen ava hat wie du?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> vllt meint er diskriminiert


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diskreditierung


Edit: haha urengroll , 42 ist natürlich auch ne antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> vielleicht meint er ja auch nur 42



the answer is 42 .. or you asked the wrong question ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diskreditierung


Wo habe ich das gemacht? Oder die andren? oO


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diskreditierung



cool .. ich diskreditier dich nun -.- Oo kling ja strange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Ok das wusste ich nicht das es sowas gibt


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

"..............walk of life............."


dumdi dumm



bin nun hoch gepatcht auf 2.2.0.2


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> cool .. ich diskreditier dich nun -.- Oo kling ja strange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



whlweise wirds auch mit dissen abgekürzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na klingelts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

ahh das Gangster das kennen? aber dissen ist ja diskriminieren..


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Wo wurdest du denn gedisst? oO Hab' ich was verpasst?


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung!^^


nippelt mal am guiness!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ahh das Gangster das kennen? aber dissen ist ja diskriminieren..




nene , wenn die rapper sagen dissen , meinen die Diskreditieren. hat Kool Savas zumindest gesagt , und da er ja bekanntlich der King of Rap ist ( der deutsche zumindest) hat er recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Bin anti alkoholiker aber ich würds so auch nicht nippeln sieht irgendwie komisch aus


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> whlweise wirds auch mit dissen abgekürzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sag das doch gleich -.- jo diss gansZtaZ


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung!^^
> 
> 
> nippelt mal am guiness!




Hey! nicht so Gierig! Wir müssen ala noch betrunken amchen , damit sie uns Nacktpics schickt...

Oh em geh , der urengroll versauts fast wieder -_-


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> nene , wenn die rapper sagen dissen , meinen die Diskreditieren. hat Kool Savas zumindest gesagt , und da er ja bekanntlich der King of Rap ist ( der deutsche zumindest) hat er recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hahaha der penner? no way ..

king of rap ist nach 2pac immer noch eminem ;P
zumindest sind das die einzigen 2 die ich mehr als 1mal hören kann ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

"...sie müssen erst die nippel aus der lasche ziehen.............dann erscheint sofort ein pfeil und da drücken sie dann drauf und schon............."


----------



## Siu (6. August 2008)

Guiness is immer noch Pissbrühe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Hey! nicht so Gierig! Wir müssen ala noch betrunken amchen , damit sie uns Nacktpics schickt...
> 
> Oh em geh , der urengroll versauts fast wieder -_-



jo typisch ! ich halt mich extra zurück -.- gmrl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Guiness is immer noch Pissbrühe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ist der andere grund wiso ich mich zurück halte XD 
und grund 3 ist das internet nicht zum trinken da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Hey! nicht so Gierig! Wir müssen ala noch betrunken amchen , damit sie uns Nacktpics schickt...
> 
> Oh em geh , der urengroll versauts fast wieder -_-





hmmm von denen möchste ich aber keine naked pics haben...............^^(gibt schon genug elend auf der welt)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hahaha der penner? no way ..
> 
> king of rap ist nach 2pac immer noch eminem ;P
> zumindest sind das die einzigen 2 die ich mehr als 1mal hören kann ...
> ...


omfg minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich sagte ja auch der deutsche!

Ausserdem ist er kein penner ... Ist der einzige deutsche rapper der noch was drauf hat...


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> "...sie müssen erst *den* nippel *durch* *die *lasche ziehen.............dann erscheint sofort ein pfeil und da drücken sie dann drauf und schon............."


fix'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt, dass ich kein Bier mag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hahaha der penner? no way ..
> 
> king of rap ist nach 2pac immer noch eminem ;P
> zumindest sind das die einzigen 2 die ich mehr als 1mal hören kann ...
> ...




fat boys sind die einzig wahren rapper.............^^


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Hans!


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> hmmm von denen möchste ich aber keine naked pics haben...............^^(gibt schon genug elend auf der welt)



ala schaut doch nid schlecht aus -.-^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber was das mit elend zu tun hat kapier ich nid -.-


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> hmmm von denen möchste ich aber keine naked pics haben...............^^(gibt schon genug elend auf der welt)



damit  belidigst du ala O_O


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> omfg minas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann kennst du seinen alten texte nicht ... und wenn das der beste von deutschland ist frag ich mich auch nicht wiso ich kein rap hör Xd


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

genau du beleidigst ALAH! verbrennt ihn tötet ihn!

ich weiß schlechter wortwitz


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Hey! nicht so Gierig! Wir müssen ala noch betrunken amchen , damit sie uns Nacktpics schickt...
> 
> Oh em geh , der urengroll versauts fast wieder -_-


Glaub' mir, die willst du gar net haben, so vernarbt wie ich bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> fat boys sind die einzig wahren rapper.............^^



auch nur weil sie sonst nid viel können oda? .. 
best raper ever = pussydo xD hahaha finds so geil wie seine videos geflamt werden *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> genau du beleidigst ALAH! verbrennt ihn tötet ihn!
> 
> ich weiß schlechter wortwitz


HAHA, sogar noch falsch geschrieben!! XD


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> damit  belidigst du ala O_O




steht das da?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *dann kennst du seinen alten texte nicht *... und wenn das der beste von deutschland ist frag ich mich auch nicht wiso ich kein rap hör Xd



Meinste evtl : King of rap , Blasen,  lutsch mein schwanz , Pimplegionär und den ganzen anderen wirklich geilen alten hip hop shit? Natürlich kenne ich die und ja , verdammt , ich liebe sie immernoch. Das neue ist teilweise auch ganz gut , aber was er vor 10 jahren gebracht hat , omg , Der King halt.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> genau du beleidigst ALAH! verbrennt ihn tötet ihn!
> 
> ich weiß schlechter wortwitz




jetzt auch noch götter töten wollen!


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Glaub' mir, die willst du gar net haben, so vernarbt wie ich bin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach die 10 die ich von deinem freund abgekauft hab waren gar nid so schlecht .. lurock hat mir zumindest das doppelte für die kopie bezahlt
*g*


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

wie schreibt man den dann den Moslimischen Gott?


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> genau du beleidigst ALAH! verbrennt ihn tötet ihn!
> 
> ich weiß schlechter wortwitz



möge ala bei dir sein .. eh ich meine alah xD


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Meinste evtl : King of rap , Blasen,  lutsch mein schwanz , Pimplegionär und den ganzen anderen wirklich geilen alten hip hop shit? Natürlich kenne ich die und ja , verdammt , ich liebe sie immernoch. Das neue ist teilweise auch ganz gut , aber was er vor 10 jahren gebracht hat , omg , Der King halt.



wenn du sowas gut findest solltest du eigentlich auch massiv und co gut finden ... die labern uach nur solchen mist


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> wie schreibt man den dann den Moslimischen Gott?


Allah?

Beweis: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allah


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> wie schreibt man den dann den Moslimischen Gott?




egal verbarrikadiere dich schon mal!^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> wie schreibt man den dann den Moslimischen Gott?


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allah <--


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> wie schreibt man den dann den Moslimischen Gott?




hörmal dein ava sieht aus, wie der 1 million dollar mann!^^


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

echt?


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

der schaut wer aus wie ein alter typ xD


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

oder ist das der landdoktor?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn du sowas gut findest solltest du eigentlich auch massiv und co gut finden ... die labern uach nur solchen mist



och mensch minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lass uns leiber aufhören drüber zu reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann doch savas nciht mit massiv und so vergleichen Oo 

Savas hat noch sind in seinen texten und versucht nettes storytelling. Massiv und die ,, ganxta nigga aggro berlin rappa ,,  labern doch nur bullshit der sich reimt , mehr nicht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gutes beispiel:

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/105246/Kool_Savas_King_of_Rap

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2000132/Kool_Savas_Das_Urteil  <---- Is übrigens der Härteste disstrack der existiert...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUDjhns8pEw


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

wer ist der Landdoktor ?


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> wer ist der Landdoktor ?


Ich hab' 'nen Titel für dich: Landdoktor. xD


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> och mensch minas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich höärs mir an aber nur für dich ..


----------



## Siu (6. August 2008)

Savas.. genau so ein Schrott wie der ganze neue Hip-Hop Müll... Fanta 4 sind noch die einzig vernünftigen.. Alt > Neu.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

soo^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich höärs mir an aber nur für dich ..



machst du ja eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw , sollte man musik nicht nach den schimpfwörtern die darin vorkommen bewerten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts da nicht n metal lied das : die motherfucker die , heisst? O_o


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Savas.. genau so ein Schrott wie der ganze neue Hip-Hop Müll... Fanta 4 sind noch die einzig vernünftigen.. Alt > Neu.


/sign

Fanta 4 und Seed ist das einzige, was ich mir noch anhöre an Hip Hop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Savas.. genau so ein Schrott wie der ganze neue Hip-Hop Müll... Fanta 4 sind noch die einzig vernünftigen.. Alt > Neu.



zomfg OLOLO nc.

Fanta 4 sind cool , bzw waren es , die letzten 2 alben waren einfach nur crap. Ein verzweifelter versuch nochma in die charts zu kommen...

edit: seed ist kein hip hop... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *argh verzweifelt im kreis renn*


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Camillo70, ich weiß wer gemeint ist, der Landarzt, das war/ist so 'ne ominöse Serie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Schandmaul!

edit: habe ich nie gesehen kann aber schon sein


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. August 2008)

Namd ihr Nulp'n


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Namd ihr Nulp'n



namd du ahle schlacke, wtf ist ne nulpe


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Der Lehrer ist da, bringt euch in Sicherheit!


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Nulpe is ein GREENSKIN wort gleich wie Waagh wissen nur WAR Fans^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. August 2008)

Orkische Beleidigung, irgendwo bei den Beta Anmeldungen zu WAR hockt so'n fetter Ork "Anmeld'n ihr Nulp'n"


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> machst du ja eh nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



habs mir mal angehört 
naja was er singt ist im vergleich mit anderen nicht schlecht .. aber find seine stimme zum *kotzen*
Wenn ich ehrlich bin find ich hat sido (auch wenn seine texte nicht stimme) wenigstens einen gewissen beat .. 

und ja gibt ein lied von dope das so heisst .. .. und? 
burn motherfucker gibts auch us.w. -.. wayne?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Nulpe is ein GREENSKIN wort gleich wie Waagh wissen nur WAR Fans^^



es heisst WAAAARGH ( mit 4 A´s ) Als alter WH40K spieler weiß ich das noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (6. August 2008)

Nulpe? Anderes Wort für Nulln oder nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> zomfg OLOLO nc.
> 
> Fanta 4 sind cool , bzw waren es , die letzten 2 alben waren einfach nur crap. Ein verzweifelter versuch nochma in die charts zu kommen...
> 
> ...



seeed is aber gut ^^
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BB5hlBaY_1o


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

und ohne R^^


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

echt?

ich kenne das auch!^^

ich bin keine n'ulpe.
ich bin leiber eine kleine süße tulpe!^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Nulpe is ein GREENSKIN wort gleich wie Waagh wissen nur WAR Fans^^


wissen auch war zocken die nicht nur fans sind ..


----------



## luXz (6. August 2008)

Säis leute!


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> echt?
> 
> ich kenne das auch!^^
> 
> ...


reimen suxx ..


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Hallo


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> habs mir mal angehört
> naja was er singt ist im vergleich mit anderen nicht schlecht .. aber find seine stimme zum *kotzen*
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin find ich hat sido (auch wenn seine texte nicht stimme) *wenigstens einen gewissen beat* ..
> 
> ...




tut mir leid ... ich muss dich nochmal berichtigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wenn er da keinen flow ( beat) hat , weiss ich auch nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Säis leute!




wunder schönen guten morgen!


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

> Hallo


Eine Frau?


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Eine Frau!


----------



## Siu (6. August 2008)

Zuviele neue Gesichter.. mein Hirn is überfordert


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

macht mal schluss mit musik und redet mal offtopic^^


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> tut mir leid ... ich muss dich nochmal berichtigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sry guiness bruder aber da ist deichkind mit remi demi noch geiler...............^^


----------



## luXz (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> tut mir leid ... ich muss dich nochmal berichtigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Omg OMG das is einfach nur lächerlich das lied


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Eine Frau!


Das ich das noch erleben darf!


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Hallo




hello kitty!^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

wtf? ein dicker n... der deutsch reden versuch xD omfg
ok beat passt aber text ist diesma mist ... find ich jetzt


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

bei uns gibts wenig frauen sehe nie welche


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> macht mal schluss mit musik und redet mal offtopic^^




nee , das hält mich wenigstens wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenns wieder offtopic geht muss ich schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



übrigens ist es wirklich ohne ,,R,, O_o damals hiess es zumindest noch Waaaarghbozz , der Führer der Ork´ze


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> hello kitty!^^


Ich hab auch nen Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Eine Frau!


 wo wo wo wooooooooooooooo?


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nen Namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hi lis... ach hy kitty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nen Namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hi lisutari wie gehts dir


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nen Namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





hmmm hallllloooooo schwester!


----------



## Siu (6. August 2008)

Ich nenn dich Lisu... ok?


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

lisu und siu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kleiner hoppel hase du *g*


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

bitte nur auf den part von savas achten ( 2,05 ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist doch sooo hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Kittens


----------



## luXz (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wo wo wo wooooooooooooooo?



lol das erinnert mich an diese Szene aus "Euro Trip"


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hi lis... ach hy kitty
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hallo Minastirit, ich glaub der Name ist rechtlich geschüzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



White-Frost schrieb:


> hi lisutari wie gehts dir


Mir gehts super danke, und dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich nenn dich Lisu... ok?


Ja das höhrt sich gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wo wo wo wooooooooooooooo?


Über dir.

Hallo Lisu, du bist meine Rettung. xD


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> bitte nur auf den part von savas achten ( 2,05 )
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



no longer avalibal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ty youtube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Hallo Minastirit, ich glaub der Name ist rechtlich geschüzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne isser nid .. der der geschützt ist minasthirit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das h fand ich doof^^


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Ich höhre grad Musik und freue mich das ich so cool bin also irgendwie ist das komisch
und dann muss ich immer lachen einfach so


----------



## Siu (6. August 2008)

Geb dir gleich "kleiner Hoppelhase" -.-


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> no longer avalibal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



doppelklick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nochn netter track von SAV

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TT4UomqHvuA...feature=related

hachja , da werde ich total nostalgisch und denke an die guten alten zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Hallo Minastirit, ich glaub der Name ist rechtlich geschüzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm wies mir geht das muss jetz nich sein sonst werd ich hier ja nur wieder beschimpft pfff signatur spricht mehr als tausend worte
und gleich die frage die sich alle männlein hier stellen is das kitty weiblich oder männlich XD

edit: bzw. eher weiblich oder schwul ? XD


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Über dir.
> 
> Hallo Lisu, du bist meine Rettung. xD



über mir ist ne pussy ja .. aber meine katze is nid weilbich .. ;P


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne isser nid .. der der geschützt ist minasthirit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Tunesien sucks!^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne isser nid .. der der geschützt ist minasthirit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaube das schreibt man sowiso auseinander Minas Tirith? Egal ich fand die Filme dämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

ok böser hoppelhase da du nur unfug anstellst und rayman atackierst


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hmm wies mir geht das muss jetz nich sein sonst werd ich hier ja nur wieder beschimpft pfff signatur spricht mehr als tausend worte
> und gleich die frage die sich alle männlein hier stellen is das kitty weiblich oder männlich XD
> 
> edit: bzw. eher weiblich oder schwul ? XD





eyyy ich wurde mal nicht gefragt!^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hmm wies mir geht das muss jetz nich sein sonst werd ich hier ja nur wieder beschimpft pfff signatur spricht mehr als tausend worte
> und gleich die frage die sich alle männlein hier stellen is das kitty weiblich oder männlich XD
> 
> edit: bzw. eher weiblich oder schwul ? XD


Auf meine Namen klicken und Profil ansehen =) 
Für jeden der das nicht will, ich bin natürlich weiblich


----------



## luXz (6. August 2008)

Boah hört bitte auf so hässlige Kool Savas links zu posten =PP


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> doppelklick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der junge hat ne scheiss stimme -.- ich bleib dabei
und ich find sido mit mein block sogar besser als das lied


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

ich muss um 12 schlafen mist da ich morgen um 8 uhr aufmuss gehe in den zoo


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> der junge hat ne scheiss stimme -.- ich bleib dabei
> *und ich find sido mit mein block sogar besser als das lied*




WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOT O__O

*u r permabanned* gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ich muss um 12 schlafen mist da ich morgen um 8 uhr aufmuss gehe in den zoo


Das ist ja cool war schon lange nicht mehr im Zoo


----------



## Siu (6. August 2008)

Süüß... naja die Kinder halt


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ich muss um 12 schlafen mist da ich morgen um 8 uhr aufmuss gehe in den zoo




besuch mich doch bitte im affenhaus und bringe bananen mit................^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

stargate is nich wahr^^ ich dachte ich bin der einzige der sich sowas reinzieht XD (vater hats mir eingebleucht irgendwan gefältls einen schon XD)


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Auf meine Namen klicken und Profil ansehen =)
> Für jeden der das nicht will, ich bin natürlich weiblich



hmm irgendwie seh ich da so wenig im blog ;(
aber wenn man auf das ding runterfahren klick da .. kommt immer ein bild von ner frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ist zu klein zum erkennen gut ;(


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

jo gehe mit meinem Freund hin war auh schon lange nimmer da wir gehen einfach mal zur gaude hin der ist rießig und macht irre spaß^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Süüß... naja die Kinder halt


Ja Kinder sind ganz süß aber ich will keine^^


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hmm wies mir geht das muss jetz nich sein sonst werd ich hier ja nur wieder beschimpft pfff signatur spricht mehr als tausend worte
> und gleich die frage die sich alle männlein hier stellen is das kitty weiblich oder männlich XD
> 
> edit: bzw. eher weiblich oder schwul ? XD


Titel? Möp?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> besuch mich doch bitte im affenhaus und bringe bananen mit................^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

*letzte guinnes runde auschenkt*

gn8@ all , morgen 2ter berufsschultag... omfg ich hab kB


----------



## Siu (6. August 2008)

Hat noch Zeit mit Kinder...


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Titel? Möp?


titel müssen nich immer stimmen hmm irgendeiner hat ne verweiblichung der männlich is weis nur grad nimmer wer


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> O
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ...



is nunmal so .. cool savas find in nun noch schlechter als ich ihn kannte ..
2pac und eminem sind immer noch die einzigen di gut sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ^^
> ...


Gute Nacht


----------



## luXz (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> der junge hat ne scheiss stimme -.- ich bleib dabei
> und ich find sido mit mein block sogar besser als das lied




Also ich find Sido weder schlechter noch besser, irgentwo ist etwas so schlecht, dass es nicht schlechter geht, und Sido und dieser Kool Savas sind beide etwa auf diesem Niveau.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

gute nacht


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> is nunmal so .. cool savas find in nun noch schlechter als ich ihn kannte ..
> 2pac und eminem sind immer noch die einzigen di gut sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2Pac ist übrigens noch am leben:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3YBCQPKsUc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /discuss


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ^^
> ...




dann mal alle nackes pics an mich! schicke ich dann weiter an blood!


berufsschule ist doch geil!^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hat noch Zeit mit Kinder...


Das auf jeden Fall sehen wir mal ob ich welche will wen ich 30 bin^^


----------



## luXz (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> gute nacht



Gn8


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

ne eigentlich wollte ja Lorenor Zorro in die heia


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

mmh lisu viele schöne hobbys gefallen mir können denen ja mal gemeinsam nach gehen hrrrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^

so hab keine laune mehr zu zocken bin jetz ganz im threat^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Also ich find Sido weder schlechter noch besser, irgentwo ist etwas so schlecht, dass es nicht schlechter geht, und Sido und dieser Kool Savas sind beide etwa auf diesem Niveau.



so kann mans auch sagen
also gut = 0
savas - 5000
bushido - 5900
sido - 4700
eminem + 3000
2pac + 3100

so in etwa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine meinung 
btw nivea ist ne handcreme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Boah das Lied ist so Hammer singe es gerade auf und ab und nonstop durchKalte Spuren


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ne eigentlich wollte ja Lorenor Zorro in die heia



wer ist das?


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ne eigentlich wollte ja Lorenor Zorro in die heia


Du schläfst auch irgendwann luXz denkt halt voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

fluch oder segen?


mein wow ist kaputt! soll ich mal die seelensorge anrufen, von wow support?


----------



## Siu (6. August 2008)

Charakter aus One Piece


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> fluch oder segen?
> 
> 
> mein wow ist kaputt! soll ich mal die seelensorge anrufen, von wow support?



mach ma pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 uns nimms auf video auf damit ichs mir auch anschauen kann xD


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Dein ava Oo@blood


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> wer ist das?




One Piece!


----------



## luXz (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> btw nivea ist ne handcreme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja und ich hab Niveau geschriben^^ whudufuk^^


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Dein ava Oo@blood




nein her doc, das ist nicht der 3-fach schwertkämpfer!


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Das auf jeden Fall sehen wir mal ob ich welche will wen ich 30 bin^^



hehe

aber hast tolle hobbys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


besonders das wo man 2 leute für braucht .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und mit katze spielen macht uach immer spass ^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> One Piece!


Also wirklich das weis sogar ich und ich hasse Mangas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Dein ava Oo@blood



 Nee mein ava ist nicht Zorro aus OP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist Hisoka aus HunterXHunter ^^


----------



## luXz (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Du schläfst auch irgendwann luXz denkt halt voraus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Wer dann sieht doch haargleich aus !


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Manta Manta?


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Nee mein ava ist nicht Zorro aus OP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


&#9829;&#9824; Hisoka!&#9830;&#9827; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> fluch oder segen?
> 
> 
> mein wow ist kaputt! soll ich mal die seelensorge anrufen, von wow support?



mach wow wieder ganz .. ich steh atm nur in if rum weil hier mal paar mitspammen xd


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> aber hast tolle hobbys
> 
> ...


Erstens danke^^
Zweitens ja da meine ich Sex
Drittens da meine ich Fang-den-Ball und andere Katzenspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Wer dann sieht doch haargleich aus !


zorro schuat besser aus und weint nicht !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=e7ZEVcVws3c




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> &#9829;&#9824; Hisoka!&#9830;&#9827;
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh Noez! Ich bzw hisoka hat nen Fanboi! ehrm.. Fangörl Oo ^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Erstens danke^^
> Zweitens ja da meine ich Sex
> Drittens da meine ich Fang-den-Ball und andere Katzenspiele
> 
> ...



jop ich auch xD
war mir eigentlich zu allen punken klar
meine katze spielt ja atm fand die fliege die mich aufregt ;P die ist voll gut darin


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Kamui ist viel besser


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

http://www.f-c-a.net/pxl/babalond/one_piec...orro640_480.jpg


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=e7ZEVcVws3c
> 
> 
> 
> ...



besser als hip hop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zorro schuat besser aus und weint nicht !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wotzefack? Hisoka heult auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der sieh so aus , hat halt n ding in der fresse , so wie Kite aus  .//Sign


----------



## Siu (6. August 2008)

Schafft Euch doch endlich mal eine Freundin an... dann muss ich mir diese Flirt-Versuche nich mehr durchlesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> http://www.f-c-a.net/pxl/babalond/one_piec...orro640_480.jpg


siste ! NICHT WEINEN !!! <-- NICHT .. weist .. nicht und so .. NICHT !!!
xD


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jop ich auch xD
> war mir eigentlich zu allen punken klar
> meine katze spielt ja atm fand die fliege die mich aufregt ;P die ist voll gut darin


Fang-die-Fliege kann meine Katze nicht, dafür ist sie super in Erbettel-was-Essbares  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Schafft Euch doch endlich mal eine Freundin an... dann muss ich mir diese Flirt-Versuche nich mehr durchlesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer versucht denn hier zu flirten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Schafft Euch doch endlich mal eine Freundin an... dann muss ich mir diese Flirt-Versuche nich mehr durchlesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kein bock atm .. die einzige die ich atm will hat nen freund -.- '' (ja loswerden wär was aber will nid in knast XD)


----------



## luXz (6. August 2008)

Boah wieso stehen eig soviele Leute auf dieses Manga-kiddy zeugs?^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Schafft Euch doch endlich mal eine Freundin an... dann muss ich mir diese Flirt-Versuche nich mehr durchlesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm wär mal was hmm^^


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Höhrt mal mein Lied an und sagt wie ihr es so findet Klick mich


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Oh Noez! Ich bzw hisoka hat nen Fanboi! ehrm.. Fangörl Oo ^^


Hisoka ist so toll geisteskrank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Schafft Euch doch endlich mal eine Freundin an...


Kann ich mir auch nen Freund anschaffen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Fang-die-Fliege kann meine Katze nicht, dafür ist sie super in Erbettel-was-Essbares
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jo meine auch
und im 
weck-solange-bis-essen-gibt

schnurr .. schunurr
schleck .. hey schatz wie gehts dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anknuddel
dann wegrennen .. mäh mäh mäh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Boah wieso stehen eig soviele Leute auf dieses Manga-kiddy zeugs?^^


Kann ich auch nicht nachvolziehen


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kein bock atm .. die einzige die ich atm will hat nen freund -.- '' (ja loswerden wär was aber will nid in knast XD)


jo geht mir genauso und die gleichen gründe warum nich obwohl ich schon am überlegenb in ih n und mich hmm^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Kann ich mir auch nen Freund anschaffen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hier hier hier *meld*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Weer ist eig Hisoka? unbekannter Anima Elfenlied und *X-1999* SIND DIE BESTEN!


----------



## Siu (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Kann ich mir auch nen Freund anschaffen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schreib das nich zu laut.. sonst hast du hier gleich 300 Kerle im Thread..


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Kann ich mir auch nen Freund anschaffen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Error 404 Forbidden


----------



## luXz (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Höhrt mal mein Lied an und sagt wie ihr es so findet Klick mich



Hör grad rein, finds n bischen langweilig ^^


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=aidt1WsPE7k&...feature=related

<3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. August 2008)

> Schafft Euch doch endlich mal eine Freundin an... dann muss ich mir diese Flirt-Versuche nich mehr durchlesen yu.gif



Die wachsen aber NICHT AUF BÄUMEN!


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Boah wieso stehen eig soviele Leute auf dieses Manga-kiddy zeugs?^^



ich mags einfach .. kann ich auch nix dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


besonders samurai girls find ich irgendwie cool


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Am besten in der ganzen Katzen-Olympiade kann meine aber trozdem Lass-mich-raus-lass-mich-rein-lass-mich-raus-lass-mich-rein...^^


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Boah wieso stehen eig soviele Leute auf dieses Manga-kiddy zeugs?^^




ich wurde geprägt, durch den lila laune bär!^^


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

ist ja auch ein Liebeslied und keine ROCK!!^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Boah wieso stehen eig soviele Leute auf dieses Manga-kiddy zeugs?^^




Manga hat rein garnichts mit kiddie zu tun... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (6. August 2008)

One Piece und das "andere Manga-Kiddy" Zeug, ist im jap. Original ganz und gar nicht "kiddy"..


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Weer ist eig Hisoka? unbekannter Anima Elfenlied und *X-1999* SIND DIE BESTEN!


Hisoka ist der irre "Magier" aus HunterXHunter, der die Gegner mit Spielkarten aufschlitzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ich wurde geprägt, durch den lila laune bär!^^


Lila? Ist sicher nur S1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Manga hat rein garnichts mit kiddie zu tun...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


QFT


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> One Piece und das "andere Manga-Kiddy" Zeug, ist im jap. Original ganz und gar nicht "kiddy"..


Ich kann nicht so gut Japanisch ^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Kann ich mir auch nen Freund anschaffen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


steh ganz für dich zur verfügung teile die hobbys was will man mehr^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=aidt1WsPE7k&...feature=related
> 
> <3
> 
> ...



omfG ^^
naja kling irgendwie dunkel xD
da find ich slayer netter Oo


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Quest for Transen?


----------



## Siu (6. August 2008)

Soll auch jap. folgen mit dt. Untertitel geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Die wachsen aber NICHT AUF BÄUMEN!




scheiße, na dann kann ich die gnzen blumenkästen ja in die tonne schmeißen!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> QFT



was heisst QFT?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (6. August 2008)

Find das Schandmaul lied bissl traurig, ich hör keine Musik zum trauern sondern zum Headbangen^^

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wvKtrrSpFig

sowat zum beispiel^^


----------



## Siu (6. August 2008)

Quoted for thruth


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Ala wat höhrst du den das is ja mal graußig kein Rythmus bei mir braucht alles rythmus zum Mitsingen! und umschunkeln!


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Lila? Ist sicher nur S1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




was ist s1?


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht so gut Japanisch ^^


für was auch man kann sich auch mit sg1 und co. begnügen hmm^^ ja wir stehen hier glaub ich recht allein da als so nich manga fans sanft ausgedruckt XD


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> steh ganz für dich zur verfügung teile die hobbys was will man mehr^^


Bitte keine Flirtversuche im Internett und wenn doch nicht so billig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Am besten in der ganzen Katzen-Olympiade kann meine aber trozdem Lass-mich-raus-lass-mich-rein-lass-mich-raus-lass-mich-rein...^^



ach ich lass türe mitlerweile einfach offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist mir zu blöd ...
meine kann sich nur nie entscheiden ob sie mit mir pennen will oder nicht .. (ja ein richtiges kitty wär besser xD aber so ein hab ich halt atm nid -.-^^)


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> scheiße, na dann kann ich die gnzen blumenkästen ja in die tonne schmeißen!



Richtig... meine Experimente zu genetischen Mischwesen in Pflanzenkübeln sind auch mehr oder weniger explosiv beendet worden


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Ala wat höhrst du den das is ja mal graußig kein Rythmus bei mir braucht alles rythmus zum Mitsingen! und umschunkeln!


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=F-3brRCRsA8&...feature=related


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Soll auch jap. folgen mit dt. Untertitel geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jetzt hab ich keine Argumente mehr^^


----------



## luXz (6. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> One Piece und das "andere Manga-Kiddy" Zeug, ist im jap. Original ganz und gar nicht "kiddy"..



Also diese Serien wie "One Piece" schon...


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Bitte keine Flirtversuche im Internett und wenn doch nicht so billig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm 
Hey zu mir oder zu dir ^^
kostet 10 euro

so nun isses nicht so billig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Bunnys sind besser als kittys frag Hugh heffner


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Bitte keine Flirtversuche im Internett und wenn doch nicht so billig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


könnens gern ins rl verlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD
wechselt mal von dem manga thema da kann ich nix zu sagen...


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Ala wat höhrst du den das is ja mal graußig kein Rythmus bei mir braucht alles rythmus zum Mitsingen! und umschunkeln!


Ich hab' mir grad' das härteste rausgesucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Qmegm2SodQE  ist mein Lieblingslied von denen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (6. August 2008)

Falsch. Bei uns wird nur alles weggeschnitten. Im jap. sind die wesentlich brutaler..


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=F-3brRCRsA8&...feature=related



das haben die meisten ja nicht gekukt wegen ihrem outfit ? nene -.- wegen dem song xD


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach ich lass türe mitlerweile einfach offen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wohne an der Autobahnauffahrt, meine geht nie Raus, das Rein-Raus-Spiel ist auf die Balkontür bezogen


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

wer spricht den über Manga O0?


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Also diese Serien wie "One Piece" schon...


Das geschnittene, ja, aber ungeschnitten?

Naruto z.B. ist im Original glaub' ab 16 oder so.^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Bunnys sind besser als kittys frag Hugh heffner



ok .. aber ich tausche meine katze nicht gegen kein bunny der welt .. ! NIE UND NIMMER !!
wobei ich aber gern paar bunnys aufnehmen würd^^


----------



## luXz (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Ala wat höhrst du den das is ja mal graußig kein Rythmus bei mir braucht alles rythmus zum Mitsingen! und umschunkeln!




Du ich sag dir, das lied is was zum Mitsingen^^

hier was, was dir villt eher zusagt^^

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Su-FEbdNTuk


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> könnens gern ins rl verlegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hast du den Post nicht gelesen?^^ Wenn dus schon auf die Superbilligtour machst dann bitte mit einer anderen


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Dieser Patch erfordert die Version 2.4.0.8089 von "WoW.exe". Die momentan installierte Version 2.2.0.7272 ist veraltet.


WTF? ARGHHHHHHH


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

ich habe nur ein PUPPI daheim sonst nix^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wohne an der Autobahnauffahrt, meine geht nie Raus, das Rein-Raus-Spiel ist auf die Balkontür bezogen



balkon gibts so ein kipptürchen -.-^^ da kann die selber raus und rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Hast du den Post nicht gelesen?^^ Wenn dus schon auf die Superbilligtour machst dann bitte mit einer anderen


ich versuch nur lurock zu ersetzten wo is er den heut XD


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Hast du den Post nicht gelesen?^^ Wenn dus schon auf die Superbilligtour machst dann bitte mit einer anderen


er versuchts halt weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> balkon gibts so ein kipptürchen -.-^^ da kann die selber raus und rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das erzähle ich alles deiner freundin!


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich versuch nur lurock zu ersetzten wo is er den heut XD


ey aufpassen lurocks texte sind besser !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (6. August 2008)

Bin ma off. gn8 ihr Süßen... Freundin pennt schon grml -.-


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> balkon gibts so ein kipptürchen -.-^^ da kann die selber raus und rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wiso? Ich will ihr doch nicht ihr lieblingsspiel verderben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

der besoffene homer jaja


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> das erzähle ich alles deiner freundin!



wenn ich eine hätte /cry ..


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Bin ma off. gn8 ihr Süßen... Freundin pennt schon grml -.-


Gute Nacht


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ey aufpassen lurocks texte sind besser !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja tut mir leid meine in der regel auch wen ich nich grad augen für ne andere hät die augen für nen anderen hat und mir sagt ich solls nich versuchen *seufzt*


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Bin ma off. gn8 ihr Süßen... Freundin pennt schon grml -.-


Gute Nacht, Schnuffel. <3


----------



## luXz (6. August 2008)

Gibt halt Lieder die sind eher für Party und lieder die sind eher zum entspannen kommt immer auf die Stimmung an^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wiso? Ich will ihr doch nicht ihr lieblingsspiel verderben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja die klappe ist seit 2 jahren da und ich wohn im 4ten stock xD da kann meine katze nid weit raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

hier mal ein komisches Lied hat aber geilen beat zum Mitsingen und umschunkeln Komm auf mein Begräbnis Baby


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DYUoYnWB6wA



" ich malte die wimper, dein auge dein lächeln............."


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ja tut mir leid meine in der regel auch wen ich nich grad augen für ne andere hät die augen für nen anderen hat und mir sagt ich solls nich versuchen *seufzt*


Wenn du mich meinst ich bin noch unentschlossen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. August 2008)

hallo bin auch wider da^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ja tut mir leid meine in der regel auch wen ich nich grad augen für ne andere hät die augen für nen anderen hat und mir sagt ich solls nich versuchen *seufzt*


k0omischer text oder bin ich nur zu müde -.-^^


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Bin ma off. gn8 ihr Süßen... Freundin pennt schon grml -.-




nachti hoppel häschen!^^


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Mein ALUCARD


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mein geht von selbst nicht weit Raus, ist keine Suizid-Katze, schon vergessen? Autobahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wenn du mich meinst ich bin noch unentschlossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> k0omischer text oder bin ich nur zu müde -.-^^


Wenn du nicht mit Inteligenz beeindrucken kannst verwirre mit Dummheit ist wohl das Motto von dem Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Mein geht von selbst nicht weit Raus, ist keine Suizid-Katze, schon vergessen? Autobahn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mein nachbar hatte schon 13 katzen und alle wurden spätestens nach einem jahr überfahrn. der hat irgend wie kein glück^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wenn du mich meinst ich bin noch unentschlossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne imo mein ich noch nich dich ich komm aufs sg1 girl aber noch per pm zurück die guten sprüche post ich nich ins forum


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

man alucard hat fast jeder 4. als avatar!


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Mein geht von selbst nicht weit Raus, ist keine Suizid-Katze, schon vergessen? Autobahn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



autobahn ist doof ;(
katze von kolegen wurd auch von nem auto angefahren bzw überfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da freu ich mich das meine wenigstens nicht so weit kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die hmm Tou kennt auch shcon jede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Gute-Laune-Therapie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht mit Inteligenz beeindrucken kannst verwirre mit Dummheit ist wohl das Motto von dem Text
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du bist ja gemein!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ne imo mein ich noch nich dich ich komm aufs sg1 girl aber noch per pm zurück die guten sprüche post ich nich ins forum



sonst klaut sie noch einer was? *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> man alucard hat fast jeder 4. als avatar!




aber mein bild hab ich bis jetzt noch nie als avatar gesehn^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> autobahn ist doof ;(
> katze von kolegen wurd auch von nem auto angefahren bzw überfahren
> 
> 
> ...


Mein hats geschaft die letzten 3 Jahre nicht zu überfahren werden, danach schlafen Katzen eh nur mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Ne ich nicht ich bin der Landarzt^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sonst klaut sie noch einer was? *g*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sonst zerstört se einer mit so dummen kommentaren^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Die hmm Tou kennt auch shcon jede
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mir ist langweilig ^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Gute-Laune-Therapie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


omfg -.- -> selfkill


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> du bist ja gemein!^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> man alucard hat fast jeder 4. als avatar!




Absolut unverständlich wo doch Alexander Anderson wesentlich cooler, gefährlicher und besser ist. So!


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> sonst zerstört se einer mit so dummen kommentaren^^


och ich bin doch ganz lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich weis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja das merkt man, mir übrigens auch


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

JAA MITSINGEN UND UMSCHUNKLEN! jede zelle ist glücklich!!


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> och ich bin doch ganz lieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rawr


----------



## luXz (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Gute-Laune-Therapie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit.gröhl Threapie^^ 

---> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw0BD76MZ1g


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ja das merkt man, mir übrigens auch


dann sind wa shcon 2 ;P

btw my pussy hat grad ne fliege gefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit der brauch ich nidma fliegenkiller


----------



## Manoroth (6. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Absolut unverständlich wo doch Alexander Anderson wesentlich cooler, gefährlicher und besser ist. So!




naja wie oft hat er schon alucard mit seinen ritualmessern durchbort und hat nix gebracht^^ sogar enthauptet hat er alucard ma

und alucard hat noch nie das siegel 1a aufgehobn gegen anderson^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Absolut unverständlich wo doch Alexander Anderson wesentlich cooler, gefährlicher und *fanatischer *ist. So!



fix´d 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie kommt es eigentlich das ein halbgott den spamthread no1betritt? * VORSICHT! SCHLEIMSPUR! schild aufstell*


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Absolut unverständlich wo doch Alexander Anderson wesentlich cooler, gefährlicher und besser ist. So!


was für ein typ?
...
.....
.......

hmm mod hats geschrieben wird wohl stimmen
hi nox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

Das is kein Halbgott der hat mir Postsperre gegeben der ist sehr böse!
nur weil ich liedertexte poste


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> naja wie oft hat er schon alucard mit seinen ritualmessern durchbort und hat nix gebracht^^ sogar enthauptet hat er alucard ma
> 
> und alucard hat noch nie das siegel 1a aufgehobn gegen anderson^^


Kann mir das wer erlähren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> fix´d
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



halbgott hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dann sind wa shcon 2 ;P
> 
> btw my pussy hat grad ne fliege gefangen
> 
> ...


3 sim ma dann...
ne ich geh nach nem gewissen schema vor erst n paar dumme sprüche im forum dann n paar gute in pm so tun als würd ich mich um sie sorgen wen se irgendwelche weh wechen hat oder sonst was es findet sichi mmer was dann mal nach icq email oder skype fragen und dan kann dann richtig losgelegt werden bis ich so nach 2 wochen sag wie sympathisch sie mir is rl treffen und so (je nach standort halt^^) so gehört sich des so hats mir der meister gelehrt^^


----------



## luXz (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> btw my pussy hat grad ne fliege gefangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne Fliege, kann die keine Mäuse fangen oder wat?

Mein Kater hat mit  gips (schreibt man das so?^^) ne maus gefangen^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Kann mir das wer erlähren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geht um nen anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was für ein typ?
> ...
> .....
> .......
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kennst Anderson nicht? Oo


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nein tu ich nich und bin stolz drauf


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anderson ist noch verrückter als &#9829;&#9830;Hisoka&#9827;&#9824; xD


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> 3 sim ma dann...
> ne ich geh nach nem gewissen schema vor erst n paar dumme sprüche im forum dann n paar gute in pm so tun als würd ich mich um sie sorgen wen se irgendwelche weh wechen hat oder sonst was es findet sichi mmer was dann mal nach icq email oder skype fragen und dan kann dann richtig losgelegt werden bis ich so nach 2 wochen sag wie sympathisch sie mir is rl treffen und so (je nach standort halt^^) so gehört sich des so hats mir der meister gelehrt^^


Meine E-Mail Addresse bekommen 1 von 10.000 Leuten die ich aus dem Internett kenne und rl treffen mit ner Internetbekantschaft? Nie


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> nein tu ich nich und bin stolz drauf


Ich habe ja auch mina gequoted 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

lol du Frevel ich werde den Charakter von Pater anderson in meinem Hexenjäger weiterleben lassen und dann werde ich dich mit pistole schiessen jaaaaaaaa^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> 3 sim ma dann...
> ne ich geh nach nem gewissen schema vor erst n paar dumme sprüche im forum dann n paar gute in pm so tun als würd ich mich um sie sorgen wen se irgendwelche weh wechen hat oder sonst was es findet sichi mmer was dann mal nach icq email oder skype fragen und dan kann dann richtig losgelegt werden bis ich so nach 2 wochen sag wie sympathisch sie mir is rl treffen und so (je nach standort halt^^) so gehört sich des so hats mir der meister gelehrt^^



das sind mir 3 wochen zu lange -.-^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber so in etwa gings mit der einen ex auch ..
disco getroffen
handy nummer gegenen
skype gesredet
sie fand mich nüchtenrn spannender (-.-^^)
blub .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> geht um nen anime
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein wirklich? So viel hab ich auch mitbekommen aber vieleicht etwas genauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Anderson ist noch verrückter als &#9829;&#9830;Hisoka&#9827;&#9824; xD



quatsch!

niemand ist mehr Psycho als Hisoka...

Haste schon seinen kampf mit den karten gesehen , wo er sich selbst die Arme abreisst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Meine E-Mail Addresse bekommen 1 von 10.000 Leuten die ich aus dem Internett kenne und rl treffen mit ner Internetbekantschaft? Nie


das sagen sie alle am anfang aber aus deinem geschreibsl raus mein ich eh das de nich so mein typ bist vom aussehen her hmm da is die falsche lebenseinstellung rauszulesen^^


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> quatsch!
> 
> niemand ist mehr Psycho als Hisoka...
> 
> ...


Üh, nö...


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


war ansich nur ein witz .. klar kenn ich den kak junge <3 hellsing .. aber ich mag mods schleimben so ganz und gar
nid !


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> blub ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du weist das das ne Abkürzung ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Nein wirklich? So viel hab ich auch mitbekommen aber vieleicht etwas genauer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab dir hier ma die "kurzbeschreibung" von anime-loads.org

Als sich die Kirche in Europa wegen Differenzen spaltete, stand der König der anglikanisch-gläubigen Gemeinschaft (Protestanten) vor. Im Zuge dessen gründete der Monarch eine Organisation, die die englische Krone und ihre Bevölkerung vor den immer häufiger auftretenden übergriffen übernatürlicher und untoten Wesen schützen sollte. Die Ursprünge der Organisation gehen über 100 Jahre in die Vergangenheit zurück, wo auch Sir Hellsing in den Aufbau der Organisation invollviert war und ihr schließlich seinen Namen gab.

Oberhaupt der Hellsing-Organisation. Ihr maskulines Aussehen täuscht: Bei Lady Integra Wingates Hellsing handelt es sich tatsächlich um eine Frau. Nach dem Tod von Sir Hellsing erbte Sie neben dem adligen Status, auch alle Rechte und Gewalten als neues Oberhaupt der Hellsing-Organisation. Integra bewahrt selbst in der brenzligsten Situationen die nötige Coolness, wenn es die Umstände erfordern, greift aber auch Sie ohne Scheu zur Waffe. Als Religionswissenschaftlerin verfügt sie über ein umfangreiches Wissen über die Facetten der dunklen Künste und bösen Mächte.

Der Vampir Alucard der die Geheimwaffe der Hellsing-Organisation Darstellt, der aus unbekannten gründen auf der Seite der Menschen steht. Da er zu Hellsing-Organisation gehört, ist seine Aufgabe die Vernichtung aller untoter (Da dies auch das ziel der Hellsing-Organisation ist).


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

ich WILL NICHT in 18 min in die HEIA!


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> das sagen sie alle am anfang aber aus deinem geschreibsl raus mein ich eh das de nich so mein typ bist vom aussehen her hmm da is die falsche lebenseinstellung rauszulesen^^


Du glaubst aber nicht wirklich das ich Solo bin? Bitte nicht so naiv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Meine E-Mail Addresse bekommen 1 von 10.000 Leuten die ich aus dem Internett kenne und rl treffen mit ner Internetbekantschaft? Nie



hmm was will ich mit deine e-mail? will nur skype nummer oder icq  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Wer nicht verrückt ist, der ist nicht normal!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Üh, nö...


argh shit , sry fürs spoilern ^^

bei welchem band von HXH biste denn?


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Du glaubst aber nicht wirklich das ich Solo bin? Bitte nicht so naiv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn du die aufm foto bist .. glaube nicht


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab dir hier ma die "kurzbeschreibung" von anime-loads.org
> 
> Als sich die Kirche in Europa wegen Differenzen spaltete, stand der König der anglikanisch-gläubigen Gemeinschaft (Protestanten) vor. Im Zuge dessen gründete der Monarch eine Organisation, die die englische Krone und ihre Bevölkerung vor den immer häufiger auftretenden übergriffen übernatürlicher und untoten Wesen schützen sollte. Die Ursprünge der Organisation gehen über 100 Jahre in die Vergangenheit zurück, wo auch Sir Hellsing in den Aufbau der Organisation invollviert war und ihr schließlich seinen Namen gab.
> 
> ...


Waren die betrunken als sie sich das ausgedacht haben? Und ich habe STargate für weit hergeholt gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> argh shit , sry fürs spoilern ^^
> 
> bei welchem band von HXH biste denn?


Konnt' mir noch keinen neuen kaufen - 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Du weist das das ne Abkürzung ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



den rest will ich der minderjärigen kundschaft von buffed nicht antun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm was will ich mit deine e-mail? will nur skype nummer oder icq
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Freundlicher hinweis: Deine Post werd ich jetzt einfach mal ignorieren


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Konnt' mir noch keinen neuen kaufen - 4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warte mal , ich schmöker mal in meiner sammlung und sage dir in welchem band das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Waren die betrunken als sie sich das ausgedacht haben? Und ich habe STargate für weit hergeholt gehalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



viele gute filme sind besoffen entstanden .. oder als ob jemand sonst auf matrix gekommen ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trink trink trink urg s hmm sie haben die matrix verändert .. alles dreht sich xD


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Du glaubst aber nicht wirklich das ich Solo bin? Bitte nicht so naiv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie gesagt glaub eh nich mein typ auser du kannst mit nem emo style ohne ritzer in den armen punkten^^


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

wahrscheinlich 310^^


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

lol der war kultverdächtig


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Will mal bitte eine Auskunft!

In der letzen Folge wird Alucard fasst getötet. Als er dann seinen Wiedersacher hinrichtet fragt dieser ihn noch, wer er wirklich ist und dann blitzt es und man sieht einen Mann mit Bart. Kann mir wer die Erleuchtung bringen?


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wie gesagt glaub eh nich mein typ auser du kannst mit nem emo style ohne ritzer in den armen punkten^^


Jetzt lasst den anbagger scheiß oder du bist der nächste dessen Beiträge ich auf Ignorieren schalte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> den rest will ich der minderjärigen kundschaft von buffed nicht antun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ähm ich geh mal davon aus das die leute die blub bedeutung kennen wen se se hernehmen und macht ja wohl jeder^^


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

das ist der Vergleich zu Vlad depesh ! du SEPP
das war fürst Dracula von Transilvanien und das war nur ein Gedanke von Alucard so in etwa: wenn der wüsste das ich Vlad depesh bin


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ähm ich geh mal davon aus das die leute die blub bedeutung kennen wen se se hernehmen und macht ja wohl jeder^^


Erstaunlich viele Leute wissen nicht was das heißt


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> das ist der Vergleich zu Vlad depesh !




Jack the Ripper?


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Jetzt lasst den anbagger scheiß oder du bist der nächste dessen Beiträge ich auf Ignorieren schalte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da musst du dich dran gewöhnen, sonst bist du hier falsch. Einfach nicht so ernst nehmen und eventuell mitspielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ähm ich geh mal davon aus das die leute die blub bedeutung kennen wen se se hernehmen und macht ja wohl jeder^^



baby lass uns bumsen (blub)
(chat - spassig)
- blub

....
mehr sag ich nid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wythy .. emo style -.- omfg?


----------



## Noxiel (6. August 2008)

Na auch ein Mod hat mal Feierabend, ich putze mir nebenbei die Zähne und poste noch ein wenig im Nachtschwärmer. Um die Uhrzeit kriegt das ohnehin kaum einer mit.

Und was Anderson angeht, hat jemand der Anwesenden den Manga bis zum aktuellen Band gelesen?


Spoiler



Da haben sich Alucard und Anderson aber nochmal richtig die "Meinung" gesagt. Dummerweise hat der Charismatische, na sagen wir mal, er hat nicht gewonnen. Aber da konnte man schön sehen, es gibt soetwas wie eine unausgesprochene Freundschaft zwischen den Beiden. Obwohl verfeindet, teilen sie in gewisser Weise doch ein Ziel. Die ihnen Anvertrauten zu beschützen.



Hach....schön.

P.S.: Achja die Lobhuddelei auf meine Nebentätigkeit bringt nüschts. In erster Linie bin ich immernoch User, mit Gefühlen und einem Herzen.....


----------



## Manoroth (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> viele gute filme sind besoffen entstanden .. oder als ob jemand sonst auf matrix gekommen ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der autor von allyce im wunderland stand NACHWEISLICH unter dem einfluss von LSD als er die geschichte schrieb^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Da musst du dich dran gewöhnen, sonst bist du hier falsch. Einfach nicht so ernst nehmen und eventuell mitspielen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich nicht gerade Müde bin gerne, und mit zwei ist das so verwirrend, der dessen Name ich nicht auf die Ignoliste gesetzt habe darf weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Erstaunlich viele Leute wissen nicht was das heißt


stimmt uach wieder ..

btw bist du das auf dem foto da? oder nid?


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht gerade Müde bin gerne, und mit zwei ist das so verwirrend, der dessen Name ich nicht auf die Ignoliste gesetzt habe darf weitermachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ma hoffen das ich nicht auf der ig bin ... bin nicht gern auf ignorelisten ;(


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na auch ein Mod hat mal Feierabend, ich putze mir nebenbei die Zähne und poste noch ein wenig im Nachtschwärmer. Um die Uhrzeit kriegt das ohnehin kaum einer mit.
> 
> Und was Anderson angeht, hat jemand der Anwesenden den Manga bis zum aktuellen Band gelesen?
> 
> ...



#
kannst du mal schnell sagen, wer die stimme von schandmaul hat? also welcher der auf deiner sig zu sehen ist?


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

der skinhead!!


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Das ist der andere der weiterflirten darf, also nicht Minastirit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

entweder so oder der ganz rechts .. man kanns auf beide arten sagen


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Das ist der andere der weiterflirten darf, also nicht Minastirit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. August 2008)

Thomas Lindner, ganz rechts im Bild.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na auch ein Mod hat mal Feierabend, ich putze mir nebenbei die Zähne und poste noch ein wenig im Nachtschwärmer. Um die Uhrzeit kriegt das ohnehin kaum einer mit.
> 
> Und was Anderson angeht, hat jemand der Anwesenden den Manga bis zum aktuellen Band gelesen?
> Hach....schön.
> ...




Leider noch nicht gesehn , hab irgenwie aufgehört mir Mangas zu kaufen , Keine Ahnung warum , muss ich mal wieder machen...nur Leider bin ich seit ich ne eigene Wohnung hab immer so knapp bei kasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> In erster Linie bin ich immernoch User, mit Gefühlen und einem Herzen.....



das ist nur deine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Das ist der andere der weiterflirten darf, also nicht Minastirit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*cry* -.- wiso denn ich ? -.- hab nix getan ...


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Das ist der andere der weiterflirten darf, also nicht Minastirit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




verwirre uns doch nciht!^^


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

wenn er mal ne Glatze hat? ist ja nix negatives


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> also ich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Muss ich wirklich noch offensichtlicher sein? >J.A.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Thomas Lindner, ganz rechts im Bild.



ok danke!

höre ich nämlich gerade! hätte jetzt auf den 2. von rechts getippt!^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Für alle zum mitschreiben^^
White-Frost darf flirten
Minastirits Beiträge kann ich nichtmal mehr lesen (Igno-Funktion) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Achja  , Caro , der Kampf von dem ich gesprochen habe ist in band 6. Also go for it , baby! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

blödes hello kitty ding -.- bäh
frauen kapiert doch keiner ...
aber zum glück kann sie das eh nid lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

welches Lied?


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

frag ich mich auch grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Achja  , Caro , der Kampf von dem ich gesprochen habe ist in band 6. Also go for it , baby!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mach' ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    war doch klar das der typ der stargate schaut randarf und nich der manga fritze^^


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

wo ist eig ala hin seit 10 minuten nichtmehr gemeldet


----------



## Noxiel (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> das ist nur deine Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das tat hier weh,
...und hier! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Das war ein Insider_


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

scheiss f5 taste


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du schaust Stargate? Hab ich garnicht mitbekommen. Total scheiße das dass Mittwochs nicht mehr läuft


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

ich schau auch stargate du honk ;P
...
auch wenn ich die neuen folgen irgendwie lame find mittlerweile


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das tat hier weh,
> ...und hier!
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja für Scrubs fans ist das kein Insider ;D


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> wo ist eig ala hin seit 10 minuten nichtmehr gemeldet


Ich komm' nicht mehr richtig mit.^^


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> welches Lied?




dein anblick, der tanz, anderswelt, teufelsweib


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

lol


----------



## Camillo70 (6. August 2008)

zieh dir KALTE SPUREN rein


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Du schaust Stargate? Hab ich garnicht mitbekommen. Total scheiße das dass Mittwochs nicht mehr läuft



Ich find total scheiße , das die guten Schauspieler nicht mehr dabei sind...


----------



## Minastirit (6. August 2008)

egal ibn ma off cya


----------



## Manoroth (6. August 2008)

ich bin ma evangelion schaun^^


----------



## Urengroll (6. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> egal ibn ma off cya




schreib mal deutlicher man! dich kann man/frau gar nicht mehr lesen!^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ich find total scheiße , das die guten Schauspieler nicht mehr dabei sind...


Jack O'Neill nicht war? Die letzten beiden Staffeln ohne ihn hab ich mir nicht mehr angesehen. Aber Stargate Atlantis Mit Rodney McKay ist fast genau so gut wie Jack, und bei Atlantis kommt ja mindestens noch Staffel 4 und 5 auf deutsch


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Du schaust Stargate? Hab ich garnicht mitbekommen. Total scheiße das dass Mittwochs nicht mehr läuft


paar mal hab ichs versucht miteinzubringen^^ auf vox oder vox is es mein ich schon läufts ja täglich oder kino.to^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (6. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Jack O'Neill nicht war? Die letzten beiden Staffeln ohne ihn hab ich mir nicht mehr angesehen. Aber Stargate Atlantis Mit Rodney McKay ist fats genau so gut wie Jack, und bei Atlantis kommt ja mindestens noch Staffel 4 und 5 auf deutsch



Ohne Neill - Ohne mich. Das war und ist meine devise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ohne Neill - Ohne mich. Das war und ist meine devise
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meine auch, aber wie gesagt bei Stargate Atlantis kann man ihn nicht vermissen war ja nie da^^ Und McKay+Sheppard sind ein unschlagbares Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

Stargate nur mit Mc Gywer!^^


----------



## Noxiel (7. August 2008)

Ein letztes Wort bevor sich der Mod ins Bett haut.

Stargate Atlantis...._schaut auch keiner?_.....suckz!
Ohne O'Neil und Konsorten macht mir das alles keinen Spaß, vor allem finde ich die Wraith als Feinde so lausig im Vergleich zu den Goa'Uld oder den Ori, wobei die auch nicht so mein Geschmack waren. Naja irgendwie hat mich die Geschichte um Stargate Atlantis nie gereizt, ich fand selbst die Crossover Folgen gähnend langweilig. Ob es da gute Gründe für gibt?

Hmmm Nasenfaktor?!


----------



## Lisutari (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Stargate nur mit Mc Gywer!^^


Insider oder?^^ Ja ich gebs zu McGywer ist O'Neill, aber wie er selbst mal gesagt hat tut es ihm leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Also das er McGywer war^^)


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

Gute Nacht meine süßen Urengroll´s    ala´s    blood´s   Whitefrost´s   Manoroths´s  und  Mina´s

ich muss nachti heia muss morgen um 8 uhr auf in den Zoo mit meinem Kumpel^^


----------



## Lisutari (7. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ein letztes Wort bevor sich der Mod ins Bett haut.
> 
> Stargate Atlantis...._schaut auch keiner?_.....suckz!
> Ohne O'Neil und Konsorten macht mir das alles keinen Spaß, vor allem finde ich die Wraith als Feinde so lausig im Vergleich zu den Goa'Uld oder den Ori, wobei die auch nicht so mein Geschmack waren. Naja irgendwie hat mich die Geschichte um Stargate Atlantis nie gereizt, ich fand selbst die Crossover Folgen gähnend langweilig. Ob es da gute Gründe für gibt?
> ...


Ja die SGA Story ist lahm, aber wer keine Wreith mag es giebt auch die Asuraner und ich schaus mir hauptsächlich wegen McKay an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich freu mic haber schon Auf Stargate:Continuum wunderbar im Trailer 

"Stargate:Continuum!
With Colonel Jack O'Neil "


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Insider oder?^^ Ja ich gebs zu McGywer ist O'Neill, aber wie er selbst mal gesagt hat tut es ihm leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





und das gleich habe sie bei dem Typen versucht, der Zurück in die Vergangenheit gespielt hat mit Star Trek und es ist/war mies!


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Gute Nacht meine süßen Urengroll´s    ala´s    blood´s   Whitefrost´s   Manoroths´s  und  Mina´s
> 
> ich muss nachti heia muss morgen um 8 uhr auf in den Zoo mit meinem Kumpel^^




nachti doc!^^


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Gute Nacht meine süßen Urengroll´s    ala´s    blood´s   Whitefrost´s   Manoroths´s  und  Mina´s
> 
> ich muss nachti heia muss morgen um 8 uhr auf in den Zoo mit meinem Kumpel^^


Nacht.^^


----------



## White-Frost (7. August 2008)

ich bin weg und schmeis mich morgen an den hals von dem süßen kitty


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich bin weg und schmeis mich morgen an den hals von dem süßen kitty




na dann gute nacht und viel spaß beim catfight!^^


----------



## Lisutari (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> und das gleich habe sie bei dem Typen versucht, der Zurück in die Vergangenheit gespielt hat mit Star Trek und es ist/war mies!


Ich kenne nur Zurück in die Zukunft und StarTrek keine einzige folge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (7. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich bin weg und schmeis mich morgen an den hals von dem süßen kitty


Ich hab nen Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (7. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


entschuldige vielmals dachte nur ob lisu oder kitty is relativ wen benutz ich richtige vornamen sonst is es mir relativ solang se bescheit wissen aber wens dir so sehr am herzen liegt. gute nacht lisu *lisu gute nacht kuss auf stirn drück*


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur Zurück in die Zukunft und StarTrek keine einzige folge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51AH...L500_AA240_.jpg


----------



## Lisutari (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51AH...L500_AA240_.jpg


Tut mir leid aber ich klicke nie auf Links in Foren


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber ich klicke nie auf Links in Foren




wie mache ich das bild den sichtbar?


----------



## Lisutari (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> wie mache ich das bild den sichtbar?


Keine ahnung am PC kann ich nur Tippen und Posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

[*img]link[*/img]

ohne "*"


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber ich klicke nie auf Links in Foren






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Achja, Firefox 4tw.


----------



## Lisutari (7. August 2008)

Frag mich shcon was das Bild zeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Latepost-
Den kenne ich nicht^^


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51AH...L500_AA240_.jpg


dar war jemand schnelelr danke!^^


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

so also die hauptperson spielt nun star trek in den ganz neuen folgen und ich finde es grotten schlecht!


----------



## Lisutari (7. August 2008)

Aber Stargate ist trozdem super^^ Und SGA ein würdiger nachfolger wie ich finde, auserdem hab ich es schon erwähnt? Stargate:Continuum mit Jack O'Neillkommt bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Aber Stargate ist trozdem super^^ Und SGA ein würdiger nachfolger wie ich finde, auserdem hab ich es schon erwähnt? Stargate:Continuum mit Jack O'Neillkommt bald
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich habe seit 2 jahren kein TV mehr, weil sich ehh alles wiederholt!

köprertasuch, parasit, weihnachtsfolgen usw............^^


----------



## Lisutari (7. August 2008)

Ich geh mal in Wow Cu Leute


----------



## White-Frost (7. August 2008)

hmm doch noch n bissel da keine laune zu schlafen und sonst nix zu tun


----------



## White-Frost (7. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich geh mal in Wow Cu Leute


ohhh schade viel spass dir


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich geh mal in Wow Cu Leute




tschö hf lisu ich kann nicht (wein wein )


----------



## White-Frost (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> tschö hf lisu ich kann nicht (wein wein )


aus welchen grund


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> aus welchen grund




weil mir aus irgendeinem grund 2 GB patch fehlen, die ich nebenher ziehe! habe angeblihc nur noch patch 2.0.0.0 gehabt!


----------



## White-Frost (7. August 2008)

hat sich schnell von 2.0 auf 2.4 der patch download 15 min die 3 kleinen 5 min dann patchen 5 min dann wars des


----------



## White-Frost (7. August 2008)

Unterhaltet mich mir is langweilig und hab nix zu tun (auser bewerbung schreiben aber ich glaub sowas förmliches in der nacht bei mir is nich gut^^xD)


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hat sich schnell von 2.0 auf 2.4 der patch download 15 min die 3 kleinen 5 min dann patchen 5 min dann wars des




hmm es waren einmal 680MB und dann nochmal 750 MB!^^


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

jawohl mein herr!

unterhalte mich doch mit dir!

also von 2.3.0 auf 2.4.3 geht auf jedenfall shneller ^^


----------



## White-Frost (7. August 2008)

klar fehlt ja auch weniger
zieh mir den ganzen tag schon south park durch rein^^


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> klar fehlt ja auch weniger
> zieh mir den ganzen tag schon south park durch rein^^




auch ne maßnahme ich habe mir die tage auch ein paar alte folgen angeschaut! immer wieder lustig. die anderen tage mal bleach und one piece weiter gucken!


----------



## White-Frost (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> auch ne maßnahme ich habe mir die tage auch ein paar alte folgen angeschaut! immer wieder lustig. die anderen tage mal bleach und one piece weiter gucken!


jo langweile etc. die letzten 3 tage n schami von 33 auf 53 gelevelt^^


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

gz!


ich fange keine twinks mehr an! ich warte auf den DN!^^

mit 55 anfangen. habe dan tank,heiler und DD!^^


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

gute nacht wowo testen geht ! bis denne!^^


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

gute nacht wowo testen geht ! bis denne!^^


----------



## White-Frost (7. August 2008)

ajo bei freunden auf servern aber mein acc läuft eh morgen aus verlänger wohl nich fürs erste mal schaun anders ablenken mit depri sein etc. ...


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

gute nacht wowo testen geht ! bis denne!^^


----------



## White-Frost (7. August 2008)

ja lasst mich nur allein stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

reh!

Caro noch hier?


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Immer doch, Blood. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (7. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> reh!
> 
> Caro noch hier?


wb


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

THX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mh , caro , wennu willst , kann ich dir nen Link geben , wo du dir den kampf angucken kannst , den ich vorhin erwähnt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habs selber noch net als anime gesehn , nur gelseen ^^


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

ICh glaub', ich werd' jetzt tastaturtot, bis heut abend oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> THX
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Giev!


----------



## White-Frost (7. August 2008)

hmpf... 
keiner mehr da auser der manga typ^^ dann geh ich mich halt ablenken gn8


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Go, blood, giev Link, solang bleib ich noch.^^


----------



## White-Frost (7. August 2008)

blood link? kann ich mirs ritzen ersparen und hab nen link von blut den will ich auch sehen


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

momentchen muss noch die genaue folge raussuchen ^^

@ white: ich denke du magst keine animes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (7. August 2008)

aso ne habs falsch verstanden dachte n link mit blut nich ein link von bloodr41ner hab ich mich geirrt... ne bin kein anime fan... bin off ritzen ablenken vielleicht schau ichi morgen abend nochmal rein bevor ich n paar tage weg bin... gute nacht blood


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

nite nite


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Nichts mehr los, keiner mehr on im icq oder skype, hier ist auch nix mehr los und ich bin nicht müde... Toll...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

kann dir meine icq nummer geben , dann haste inen der on ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Her damit!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

müssen aber hier nochn bissl schreiben , damit meine nummer nicht gesprächsthema nurmmer 1 ist , und ich vor laute Fanbois und girls vollgespammt werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Editier sie doch raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, hab jetzt geaddet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caymen (7. August 2008)

Ist euch auch so langweilig?
Hab seit ich heute früh aufgestanden bin nichts sinnvolles getan...oh, wie jeden ferientag =D


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

Neue profile mit Religiösen Hintergründen erstellen macht Spaß :>


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

Ala helf mir =( Ich will meinen Post-Counter erhöhen aber keiner sagt irgendwas, zu dem ich einen dummen Kommentar abgeben kann!!!11 :>


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

Ala ist beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Neue profile mit Religiösen Hintergründen erstellen macht Spaß :>



Daran gibs auch nichts auszusetzen. Aber nenn dich Bloß nicht Alah, sonst verbrennen die Spinner Buffed.de Flaggen. <.<


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Daran gibs auch nichts auszusetzen. Aber nenn dich Bloß nicht Alah, sonst verbrennen die Spinne*r Buffed.de Flaggen*. <.<



sowas gibts? O_o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> sowas gibts? O_o



Siehe Dieter Nuhr Zitat: (So oder so ähnlich)

"Die schauen Fernsehen, und wenn irgendwo etwas schlimmes über Alah steht, laufen sie ins Haus, holen die Flagge zum Land und verbrennen sie. Die sind die ganze Zeit mit Flagge-stricken beschäftigt. Das ist auch kein schönes Leben. ;("

Wie gesagt, so oder so ähnlich.^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

Wuhu, wenns so eine Buffed Flagge gibt, wo kann ich sie klauen?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Siehe Dieter Nuhr Zitat: (So oder so ähnlich)
> 
> "Die schauen Fernsehen, und wenn irgendwo etwas schlimmes über Alah steht, laufen sie ins Haus, holen die Flagge zum Land und verbrennen sie. Die sind die ganze Zeit mit Flagge-stricken beschäftigt. Das ist auch kein schönes Leben. ;("
> 
> Wie gesagt, so oder so ähnlich.^^




Ah stimmt , hab ich auch gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nurh 4 President! Obwohl , eher als Vize , an Barth kommt er nicht ran. Mittermeier hätte es übrigens locker schaffen können , aber er war wohl zu viel mit seinen Mexikanischen freunden unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ah stimmt , hab ich auch gesehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mittermeier isn Rotz gegen Nuhr und Barth.

Beide haben was...interessantes.

Dieter Nuhr hat eine extrem angenehme Stimme und Betonung.

Mario Barth hat eine sensationelle Körpersprache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

Bitte tötet mich nicht, aber ich kenn den Herrn Nuhr nicht Oô


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> *Mittermeier isn Rotz gegen Nuhr und Barth.*
> 
> Beide haben was...interessantes.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittermeier hatte beides in Massen , aber naja , die letzten 5 jahre hat er schon nachgelassen , da haste wohl recht! 

Aber er hat nunmal die Standup Comedy stark mit aufgebaut - und ohne ihn gäbe es wahrscheinlch nurh und Barth heute nicht ( zumindest so , wie wir sie kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




> Bitte tötet mich nicht, aber ich kenn Herr nuhr nicht Oô



wotzefack? Oo du kennst den hier nicht? :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der sprcuh passt irgendwie grade total 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

Ich sag ganz einfach mal:
Link?


----------



## Emptybook (7. August 2008)

Ach kommmt Barth isn Depp, jeder Witz den er bringt ahnt mannn schon vorher vorraus immerdasselbe bei dem.
Scheis "Mann ist anders als Frau" Witze!

Mittermaier ist und bleibt N1


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Ach kommmt Barth isn Depp, jeder Witz den er bringt ahnt mannn schon vorher vorraus immerdasselbe bei dem.
> Scheis "Mann ist anders als Frau" Witze!



Erm.....

Joar....

Glaub ich wohl kaum, aber naja.

Achja: Männerpsyche =/= Frauenpsyche


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Ach kommmt Barth isn Depp, jeder Witz den er bringt ahnt mannn schon vorher vorraus immerdasselbe bei dem.
> Scheis "Mann ist anders als Frau" Witze!



Soll das heißen es gibt nur 2 Geschlechter? Oô
Was ist dann das?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht meiner Meinung nach aus, wie eine Mischung aus der Frau Merkel und Peter Zwegat (Schreibt er sich so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Soll das heißen es gibt nur 2 Geschlechter? Oô
> Was ist dann das?
> 
> 
> ...



Der Tot, der Tot!!!!!!!!!     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (7. August 2008)

Ich würd eher weniger sagen das es aufs Geschlecht ankommt.

Is egal wies untenrum aussieht.
Als ob es bestimmte Dinge gibt die typisch Frau/ typisch Mann sind.
Sind halt Klisches, Barth ist mir einfach extrem unsympatisch ich würde ihn gerne mal im Schlamm sehen wie er sich darin wälzt  wie ein fettes Schwein. Dann noch ihn mit einem Stock picksen und er müsste dann quicken dann wäre ich glücklich.

Wayne ob Mann oder Frau ! oder Merkel.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Ich würd eher weniger sagen das es aufs Geschlecht ankommt.
> 
> Is egal wies untenrum aussieht.
> Als ob es bestimmte Dinge gibt die typisch Frau/ typisch Mann sind.



Eben nicht. Mag sein, das Barth auf Klischees rumreitet, aber was denkst du, warum sich Männer besser orientieren können? Oder warum Frauen besser riechen als Männer? (Also mit der Nase riechen)

Das Stichwort ist "Evolution".


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Sind halt Klisches, Barth ist mir einfach extrem unsympatisch ich würde ihn gerne mal im Schlamm sehen wie er sich darin wälzt wie ein fettes Schwein. Dann noch ihn mit einem Stock picksen und er müsste dann quicken dann wäre ich glücklich.



Oô Und wer hlft mir nu, diese Bilder wieder loszuwerden?



> Eben nicht. Mag sein, das Barth auf Klischees rumreitet, aber was denkst du, warum sich Männer besser orientieren können?



Das kann ich nunmal garnicht bestätigen =D Ich bin so orientierungsfähig wie ein betrunkener blinder Kolibri der Versucht aus dem Fenster zu gelangen, indem er gegen die Scheibe fliegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Oô Und wer hlft mir nu, diese Bilder wieder loszuwerden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



garkeiner ^^ auch wenn ich Barth genial finde , die vorstellung , wie er oben beschriebens amchen würde fände ich einfach nur zu Lustig. Übrigens nicht nur bei ihm , generell bei einem menschlichen wesen xD


----------



## Emptybook (7. August 2008)

Ich denke nicht das es aufs Geschlecht ankommt, eher auf den Menschen und das was diesen ausmacht.
Wie er denkt, man kann nur Durchschnitte nehmen das die Mehrheit das besser kann usw.
Sowas is aber egal, jeder Mensch hat seinen Körper und entwickelt sich wie er es will.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Ich denke nicht das es aufs Geschlecht ankommt, eher auf den Menschen und das was diesen ausmacht.
> Wie er denkt, man kann nur Durchschnitte nehmen das die Mehrheit das besser kann usw.
> Sowas is aber egal, jeder Mensch hat seinen Körper und entwickelt sich wie er es will.


/sign
Alles, was dagegen spricht ist ein Vorurteil


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das es aufs Geschlecht ankommt, eher auf den Menschen und das was diesen ausmacht.
> Wie er denkt, man kann nur Durchschnitte nehmen das die Mehrheit das besser kann usw.
> Sowas is aber egal, jeder Mensch hat seinen Körper und entwickelt sich wie er es will.



Okeee....anders.

Heute - Stern TV - Test.

Öffentliche Gegend. Eine Frau. Ein Mann.

Spontane Frage nach Sex.

Frauen: 0% sagt ja.

Männer: 68% sagt ja.



Nun verstanden?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Spontane Frage nach Sex.
> 
> Frau: 0% sagt ja.
> 
> Mann: 68% sagt ja.



Nun gut, in desem Punkt magst du vielleicht recht haben :S


----------



## Emptybook (7. August 2008)

Das ist auch ein Durchschnitt!
Ist klar worauf du hinaus willst, ist nunmal Instinkt bei den Frauen.
Aber nicht jeder ist so schwach das er sich ständig von seinen trieben leiten läßt, wozu hat man sein Hirn.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Oder anders:

Ein Raum voller Stühle. Ein Stuhl steht nicht gut.

Beim ersten Test setzen sich 0% der Frauen auf diesen Stuhl.

Beim zweiten Test wurde ein bisschen Männerschweiß auf diesen Stuhl gemacht.

90% der Fauen setzten sich nun auf diesen Stuhl. Die restlichen 10% hatten ihre Tage.

Damit will ich sagen, dass unser Handeln immernoch stark durch Instinkt beeinflusst wird. Der ist nunmal bei Frauen und Männern nicht gleich.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Aber nicht jeder ist so schwach das er sich ständig von seinen trieben leiten läßt, wozu hat man sein Hirn.



Auch falsch. Weiterer Test.

Man hat Männern ein Bild gezeigt. Darauf waren eine Brünette, eine Rothaarige und eine Blonde.

SELBST die Männer, die sagten sie stünden mehr auf Brünette, betrachteten unbewusst die Blondine länger. Das liegt daran, dass Blonde Frauen für Männer besser zum Kindermachen wirken. Bessere Mütter etc pp.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Oder anders:
> 
> Ein Raum voller Stühle. Ein Stuhl steht nicht gut.
> 
> ...



*Machst du sowas beruflich, oder warum kennst du dich damit so gut aus? :>*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> *Machst du sowas beruflich, oder warum kennst du dich damit so gut aus? :>*



Ich interessiere mich dafür und merke mir solche Sachen sehr gut. Da ist nichts ungewöhnliches dran.^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> *Machst du sowas beruflich, oder warum kennst du dich damit so gut aus? :>*



nö , er schaut halt gerne Docus oder reportagen ode liesst stern !


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> nö , er schaut halt gerne Docus oder reportagen ode liesst stern !



Hast mich ertappt.^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> nö , er schaut halt gerne Docus oder reportagen ode liesst stern !



Nungut, tu ich auch gern, nur dass ich statt dem Stern den Spiegel und Geo lese ;D
Trotzdem kenn ich nicht annähernd so viele Studien auswendig...^^


----------



## Emptybook (7. August 2008)

Kenne dir reportagen auch / das mit den stühlen etc.

Noch 10000 Jahre in dieser technisierten Welt und es ist anders!! Meine Meinung muss nur noch reifen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Kenne dir reportagen auch / das mit den stühlen etc.
> 
> Noch 10000 Jahre in dieser technisierten Welt und es ist anders hahahahahaha!! Meine Meinung muss nur noch reifen.



Glaubst Du wirklich, dass die Menschheit noch so lange existiert?^^


----------



## Emptybook (7. August 2008)

Naja die Genforschung ist schon ziemlich weit, 10000 Jahre sind übertrieben.

Ja die Menschheit wird sogar noch viel länger existieren.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Glaubst Du wirklich, dass die Menschheit noch so lange existiert?^^



Laut Nostradamus sind wir alle ja schon 2 jahre tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder ist das etwa die matrix? :O

Achja mal oftopic  : ist recht anschaubar


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Ja die Menschheit wird sogar noch viel länger existieren.



Ich glaub ehrlich gesagt, dass wir nichtmalmehr 1000 Jahre schaffen. Aber naja, bin eh Pessimist. Oder in diesem Fall Optimist? Tjaha, entscheidet selbst.^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffed , schonmal von der String Theorie gehört / gelesen / gesehen? wenn ja , was hälst du davon?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> VölligBuffed , schonmal von der String Theorie gehört / gelesen / gesehen? wenn ja , was hälst du davon?



Der Name sagt mir was. Kann aber nichts damit verbinden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. August 2008)

Oo Leute ihr seid krank... erst geht es um vollkommene Kranke Sachen und jetzt rutscht ihr ab zur String-Theorie... sacht mal... was raucht ihr da eigentlich????


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Der Name sagt mir was. Kann aber nichts damit verbinden.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stringtheorie falls interesse besteht ^^ gibt auch ne docu , muss ma suchen gehen ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

So, eben auf Wiki gelesen. Kann garnichts unter sowas anfangen. Komm mir bloß nicht mit Physik.^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Oo Leute ihr seid krank... erst geht es um vollkommene Kranke Sachen und jetzt rutscht ihr ab zur String-Theorie... sacht mal... was raucht ihr da eigentlich????



mh so Hippie zeugs , aka We



Spoiler



e


d!

Edit: Naja es hat nicht nur mit physik zu tun ^^ ; Ist insgesamt ziemlich sicker und stranger stuff ^^

Als ich die Doku sah, bin ich wirklich ins grübeln gekommen! ich bin normalerweise einer , der den crap den er hört  nur glaubt , wenn ers selber erlebt hat: Aber die Docu hat mich recht überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. August 2008)

Wenn ich nicht zu müde wäre würde ich jetzt noch hier vollkommen rumnerden... die Stringtheorie hatte ich kurz behandelt als ich über Schwarze Löcher einst in Physik ne Woche lang referierte...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Als ich die Doku sah, bin ich wirklich ins grübeln gekommen! ich bin normalerweise einer , der den crap den er hört  nur glaubt , wenn ers selber erlebt hat: Aber die Docu hat mich recht überzeugt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Theorie sind Theorie.

Glaube ist Glaube.


Denk mal drüber nach.^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht zu müde wäre würde ich jetzt noch hier vollkommen rumnerden... die Stringtheorie hatte ich kurz behandelt als ich über Schwarze Löcher einst in Physik ne Woche lang referierte...




;D

ein ander mal evtl. ich glaube ,wenn wir ernsthaft über die (super)Stringtheorie redne wollen , halten wir die bis ,,6 uhr posten regel,, nicht ein ^.^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> ein ander mal evtl. ich glaube ,wenn wir ernsthaft über die (super)Stringtheorie redne wollen , halten wir die bis ,,6 uhr posten regel,, nicht ein ^.^



Was ist ernst? Kann man das essen?



> Theorie sind Theorie.
> 
> Glaube ist Glaube.
> 
> ...



Ich versteh den Sinn dieser Aussage nicht ganz


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. August 2008)

Wenn ich gut drauf bin starte ich das Thema mal punkt 21:00:00 MEZ, mal sehen wie weit wir kommen.... und ich verkriech mich wieder ins Bett


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Sinn dieser Aussage nicht ganz



Es ist doch so: Theorien sind Gedanken, die irgendwann mal zu beweisen sind, oder zu widerlegen sind.

Gott ist beides nicht. Und etwas, was nicht existiert wird man weder beweisen noch widerlegen können. Nur deshalb glauben viele noch an einen Gott.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Es ist doch so: Theorien sind Gedanken, die irgendwann mal zu beweisen sind, oder zu widerlegen sind.
> 
> Gott ist beides nicht. Und etwas, was nicht existiert wird man weder beweisen noch widerlegen können. Nur deshalb glauben viele noch an einen Gott.



Ich finde das Diskussionsthema gerade sehr interesant, da ich, wie ja ofensichtlich zu sehen ist, nichts von Religionen halte ,(Atheistic ;D)
Kann ich es mir natürlich nur schwer vorstellen, dass Menschen an etwas glauben, was man nie sehen kann/wird und was das Schicksal eines Menschen leitet (ist doch so, oder? :S ) Das es nicht widerlegt / bewiesen weden kann ist natürlich klar, ich könnte aber genausogut behaupten in einer fernen Galaxie tragen alle LebewesenPinkte Taucheranzüge, versuch mal bite das zu widerlegen, sonst glaub ich da noch dran ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich finde das Diskussionsthema gerade sehr interesant, da ich, wie ja ofensichtlich zu sehen ist, nichts von Religionen halte ,(Atheistic ;D)
> Kann ich es mir natürlich nur schwer vorstellen, dass Menschen an etwas glauben, was man nie sehen kann/wird und was das Schicksal eines Menschen leitet (ist doch so, oder? :S ) Das es nicht widerlegt / bewiesen weden kann ist natürlich klar, ich könnte aber genausogut behaupten in einer fernen Galaxie tragen alle LebewesenPinkte Taucheranzüge, versuch mal bite das zu widerlegen, sonst glaub ich da noch dran ;D



Und genau das ist es. Ich kann sagen, dass eine pinke Banane mit großer Vagina HINTER dem Mond schwebt. Beweisen kann man es nicht, aber eben auch nicht wiederlegen.

Das ist eigentlich schon ein Beweis für etwas Ausgedachtes.

Etwas Ausgedachtes ist nicht zu beweisen und nicht zu wiederlegen. Ob nun Theorie oder Glaube.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und genau das ist es. Ich kann sagen, dass eine pinke Banane mit großer Vagina HINTER dem Mond schwebt. Beweisen kann man es nicht, aber eben auch nicht wiederlegen.
> 
> Das ist eigentlich schon ein Beweis für etwas Ausgedachtes.
> 
> Etwas Ausgedachtes ist nicht zu beweisen und nicht zu wiederlegen. Ob nun Theorie oder Glaube.



das beispiel ist zwar ganz lustig, aber schlecht ausgewählt ^^

Man könnte schon beweisen , das hinter dem Mond keine Banane mit eriner großen Vagina schwebt! Wie , indem man einfach nachschaut ^^

Natürlich , müsste hierbei ,,Hinter,, definiert werden ^^ Hinter heisst für mich zB in unmittelbarer nähe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber im groben und ganzen haste natürlich recht


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Natürlich , müsste hierbei ,,Hinter,, definiert werden ^^ Hinter heisst für mich zB in unmittelbarer nähe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ganz genau. Definition.

Wie definiert man Gott?

Gott = Banane mit riesiger Vagina. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Au man, der Satz verdient es gerade zu, in einer Sig zu stehen. xD xD

EDIT 2: Der Satz ist freigegeben, benutzt ihn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

Lustig wäre es natürlich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Naja, genug philosofiert für jetzt. Bis heute Abend.^^


----------



## Floyder (7. August 2008)

*hoppst mit neuer Signatur herein*

Schönen Abend/Morgen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Naja, genug philosofiert für jetzt. Bis heute Abend.^^



bis denn , guten start in den tag : und denk nicht zuviel über rieseige bananen nach , die geschlechtsteile da haben , wo sie normalerweise nciht hingehören xD



> *hoppst mit neuer Signatur herein*
> 
> Schönen Abend/Morgen.. smile.gif



lawl ^^ gumo


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

Es ist Punkt 21 uhr und wer Postet als erstes und ist somit sehr cool??

Genau ich


----------



## iReap (7. August 2008)

Du bist zu früh, laut meiner PC-Uhr ^^


----------



## Siu (7. August 2008)

Nabend ihr Pissnelken


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits.


----------



## Siu (7. August 2008)

Schnuffel is da <3


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Schnuffel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3


----------



## White-Frost (7. August 2008)

bin ich doch soweit fertig das ich heut noch reinschaun kann bevors morgen weg geht


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

na alle wieder da und auch hoppelhase^^


----------



## Lurock (7. August 2008)

Nabönd


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Schnuffel!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hey , und warum werde ich nicht so begrüsst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



namd all0rseits


----------



## White-Frost (7. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> hey , und warum werde ich nicht so begrüsst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ach wir sinds einfach nich wert


----------



## Siu (7. August 2008)

> hey , und warum werde ich nicht so begrüsst? sad.gif
> 
> namd all0rseits



Weil Caro und ich den Schnuffel-Pakt haben und da hat eine dritte Person kein Platz


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> hey , und warum werde ich nicht so begrüsst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weil du keinen süßen Häschenavatar hast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend.^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Bin auch mal wieder da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

jetzt machen sich alle HASENAVATAR!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> jetzt machen sich alle HASENAVATAR!



Bestimmt nicht... -.-


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffed ist daaaaAAAAaaAAAAaaa!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tach auch


----------



## Siu (7. August 2008)

Glaubst auch nur du. Bin weiterhin der einzige Schnuffel!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

keine antwort wohl beschäftigt nach hasen zu googlen^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> VölligBuffed ist daaaaAAAAaaAAAAaaa!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na hui. Eine recht stürmische Begrüßung.^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht... -.-



na,  bereit für die String Theorie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sers ^^


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

ja BLOOD ist auch da wieder die ganze Party beisamen^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> na,  bereit für die String Theorie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Neeee Danke.^^


----------



## Siu (7. August 2008)

Hm Buffed is auchn Schami-Player <3


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Neeee Danke.^^



Ich eig auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei 38 °C im büro zum gammeln.. oh em geh -_-

Nette sig btw


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

Paladin ist besser^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ich eig auch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein Beileid.

Danke, heute "Morgen" geschustert.^^


----------



## Lurock (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Paladin ist besser^^


Stirb!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Paladin ist besser^^



Ach du bsit auch ein ( warmer ) bruder des Lichts? ;


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin ma so für 30 misn wech , futter fassen ;


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

Paladine sind unsterblich


----------



## Siu (7. August 2008)

Paladine haben die Horde weich gemacht... die sollte se wieder rauspatchen


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

ich habe ja keine Horde gespielt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Paladine haben die Horde weich gemacht... die sollte se wieder rauspatchen



Jo, und Schamies haben die Allianz erst stark gemacht. Die gehören nur der Horde!!!


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

und sobald die PO von War beginnt wird los gezelotint und gehexenjägert


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> und sobald die PO von War beginnt wird los gezelotint und gehexenjägert



WAR wird floppen. Meine Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

für Pve freakz schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. August 2008)

Lol, sobald die >PO< von WAR beginnt?


----------



## Siu (7. August 2008)

WAR wird genau so ein Flop wie AoC..


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

Pre Order

und jäger essen hasen^^


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hm Buffed is auchn Schami-Player <3


Heilshamis sind toll, zumindest der eine, den ich immer an meiner Seite hatte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Pre Order
> 
> und jäger essen hasen^^


Terrorbären essen Jäger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Pre Order


Das meinst du doch nicht ernst oder?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Heilshamis sind toll, zumindest der eine, den ich immer an meiner Seite hatte!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin Verstärker. Der Nahkampf war schon immer mein Ding. (In Diablo der Barbar etc pp)


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Bin Verstärker. Der Nahkampf war schon immer mein Ding. (In Diablo der Barbar etc pp)


Verstärker sind auch toll.^^


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Kruaal schrieb:


> In jedem großen und guten Forum



Gut? Made my Day!


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

was meinst du Homer?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Gut? Made my Day!



Jaaaa, genau. Zitiere Seite 1. xD


----------



## Lurock (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> was meinst du Homer?


Ist die Pre Order nicht das, was man bestellt hat und die Open Beta das was beginnt? Na?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jaaaa, genau. Zitiere Seite 1. xD


Wir sind doch erst bei Seite 1254! Da weiß man doch sofort den Zusammenhang! Möönsch...


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Bevor ichs vergesse: Ele>all.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

Gibt keine Open beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musst du zahlen open beta ist gratis aber für die musst du zahlen also pre Order beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Bevor ichs vergesse: Ele<all.


fix'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

eles sind auch nicht schlecht werden aber immer missbraucht zum healen  wenn ein heiler stirbt..^^


----------



## Lurock (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Gibt keine Open beta
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oo Okay, es ist nur für Leute die sich die Pre Order vorbestellt haben (sowie ich xD), aber es ist doch trotzdem die Open Beta, bloß mit Einschränkungen...


----------



## Siu (7. August 2008)

Was postet hier die Flachpfeife "Buffed suckt"... geh in Keller und spiel mit den Mäusen.


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Die sind aber im Käfig in meinem Zimmer.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

ja aber normalerweiße ist ne openbat ja für alle zugänglich und kostet in der Regelnix asia grind MMOs
und für die brauchste ja ne Pre order also Pre order beta weil du die pre order brauchst dies auch nur limitiert gibt 
aber bald ja nicht mehr^habe was gehöhrt pre order auch für normale version


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Was postet hier die Flachpfeife "Buffed suckt"... geh in Keller und spiel mit den Mäusen.



Hö? Zusammenhang??


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Alle Verstärker sind neidisch auf Eles, weil sie nicht soviel Damage machen.


----------



## Siu (7. August 2008)

Gib einfach Ruhe...sowas wie dich brauchen wir hier nich


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Ich verstehe dich nicht, Buffed suckt... Wieso benutzt du Buffed wenn's "suckt"?


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Und im Übrigen bin ich dafür, dass die Gaynei und damit auch die Allianz keine Schamanen verdient.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Alle Verstärker sind neidisch auf Eles, weil sie nicht soviel Damage machen.



Hahaha....da erleb ich anderes.


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hahaha....da erleb ich anderes.


QFT!


----------



## Lappen2 (7. August 2008)

mal was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? ... In Cern wird der LHC in Betrieb genommen... um 0:00


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

Du gehöhrst nicht in unsere gang alda zisch ab jo ey

vllt verstehst du das^^


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Ich fahr mit Krone der Blitze und dem Rest blau mit ner 3 BS/1 KB Rota 1200 dps!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit Krone der Blitze und dem Rest blau mit ner 3 BS/1 KB Rota 1200 dps!



Au man ey, 1200? BOOOOAAAH, heftig!!!























not


----------



## Siu (7. August 2008)

lol 1200 dps... wasn Kinderkram..


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit Krone der Blitze und dem Rest blau mit ner 3 BS/1 KB Rota 1200 dps!


Und nun? Bist du was besonderes? oO


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Ich gimp halt nicht wie die meisten Verstärker mit ähnlichem Equip bei 700 Dps rum.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

du bist cool..



nicht..


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Ich gimp halt nicht wie die meisten Verstärker mit ähnlichem Equip bei 700 Dps rum.



Dafür bist du nach einer Minute oom. Achja. DPS = Damage per Second und nicht "Damage per skill". -.-

Und nu geh zu Mama an den Zipfel.


----------



## Siu (7. August 2008)

Was gehst du? Kara? Ja? Dann sabbel halten..


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

kara gehen leute mit T6 das ist die best gestylte Instanz und für heroicmarken immernoch das beste^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> kara gehen leute mit T6 das ist die best gestylte Instanz und für heroicmarken immernoch das beste^^



Warst Du jemals in BT? Dann würdest Du nicht so reden. Aber naja, deine Meinung.^^


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> lol 1200 dps... wasn Kinderkram..



Bei dem Equipstand nicht.




Alanium schrieb:


> Und nun? Bist du was besonderes? oO



Ja, Eles sind nämlich selten!




VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dafür bist du nach einer Minute oom. Achja. DPS = Damage per Second und nicht "Damage per skill". -.-
> 
> Und nu geh zu Mama an den Zipfel.



1 1/2 Minuten warens glaub. Aber unbuffed!




Siu schrieb:


> Was gehst du? Kara? Ja? Dann sabbel halten..



Nein, noch nicht.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

mann mann glaubst du die farmen bt ab wo sie lange brauchen wenn die in 2 stunden mit kara durchsind und jeder 22 marken hat?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> 1 1/2 Minuten warens glaub. Aber unbuffed!



Mit der Rotation die Du angegeben hast, fährst du bei "Früh-Kara-Equipstand" vielleicht ~600 DPS. Ein Hexer vielleicht 900, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Siu (7. August 2008)

BT brauchst du dann auch nur noch 3-4 Stunden.. und hast tollen Loot.


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Mit der Rotation die Du angegeben hast, fährst du bei "Früh-Kara-Equipstand" vielleicht ~600 DPS. Ein Hexer vielleicht 900, wenn überhaupt.



Es hat mich auch gewundert, dass es 1200 waren, aber Recount lügt nicht! Außerdem fahr ich mit Blitzschlagspam 800 Dps, und purer Blitzschlagspam macht weniger Dmg als mit KB.


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Ja, Eles sind nämlich selten!


Warum wohl? Hmm.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und du warst noch nicht mal in Kara? Dann haste erst mal gar nix zu melden!


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

reden wir mal ein bisschen  offtopic^^


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Ui Kara, wie toll!


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich nicht, Buffed suckt... Wieso benutzt du Buffed wenn's "suckt"?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Es hat mich auch gewundert, dass es 1200 waren, aber Recount lügt nicht! Außerdem fahr ich mit Blitzschlagspam 800 Dps, und purer Blitzschlagspam macht weniger Dmg als mit KB.



Bei 800 DPS müsstest du 1,6k Blitzschläge machen, oder 800er Blitzschläge mit 100% Critchance. Blödsinn.

Und wie gesagt, wenn du nach 1 1/2 Minuten oom gehst, verringert sich deine DPS auf 150 bei einem 6 Minutenkampf. (Grobe Rechnung)


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Bei dir ist Überladung nicht eingerechnet!


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Bei dir ist Überladung nicht eingerechnet!


Lesen hilft:


> (Grobe Rechnung)


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Die Grobe Rechnung bezieht sich aber auf das Untere!


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

warum habt ihr den alle so schlechte laune? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Die Grobe Rechnung bezieht sich aber auf das Untere!



Wer gibt dir das Recht, meine Posts zu bestimmen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (7. August 2008)

naja ich werds dann langsam packen nachdem ich eh nich so mitreden kann morgen gehts auf auf zur hoffnung aber wohl eher auf zum entgültigen suizid beschluss XD.... wünscht mir glückb zw. erfolg


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> warum habt ihr den alle so schlechte laune?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habe keine schlechte Laune.^^


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich nicht, Buffed suckt... Wieso benutzt du Buffed wenn's "suckt"?


!!!!!


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Rechnen wir nochmal: Wenn ich mich richtig errinere, kritten meine Blitze für ca. 2400, also normale Treffer 1200. Bei eine Kritchance von 17%+Ingrimm+Talente also 30% sind in einer Minute dauercasten 9 Krits. Also 21*1200=25200 und 9*2400=21600 sind zusammen 46800. Das sind 780 Dps, wenn man die Trefferchance von 99% mit einrechnet 772, also sind 800 Dps etwa richtig. Überladung rechne ich mal nicht mit ein, weil ich mal gehört habe, dass die 20% nicht stimmen.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

ich glaub er hats kapiert^^


----------



## Siu (7. August 2008)

Whity hör auf mit deinem dummen Kinder-Gesabbel..dadurch kriegt man kaum mehr Aufmerksamkeit (bei mir keine)


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

jo du emo^^ sry wollte ich schon immer sagen mg dich natürlich trotzdem ^^

MAXI GSTETENBAUER!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Whity hör auf mit deinem dummen Kinder-Gesabbel..dadurch kriegt man kaum mehr Aufmerksamkeit (bei mir keine)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


Danke, ich wünsche dir auch einen wunderschönen guten Abend. 










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> jo du emo^^ sry wollte ich schon immer sagen mg dich natürlich trotzdem ^^


wer emos nur vom fernsehn kennt sollte lieber mal still sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (7. August 2008)

gute nacht euch


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Danke, ich wünsche dir auch einen wunderschönen guten Abend.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wünsche ich euch auch allen


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Im Raid hätte ich dann noch Zauberöl, Elixier des Adepten und draenische Weisheit, Knusperschlange, SdW, Schattenpriester, verbesserter Göttlicher Wille, Mondkind, was die ganze Situation noch verbessert.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

So, neues Thema?


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Im Raid hätte ich dann noch Zauberöl, Elixier des Adepten und draenische Weisheit, Knusperschlange, SdW, Schattenpriester, verbesserter Göttlicher Wille, Mondkind, was die ganze Situation noch verbessert.


wayne!


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wer emos nur vom fernsehn kennt sollte lieber mal still sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo gibbet den im Fernsehen Emos? oO


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

ich wohne am hauptbahnhof da ist jede Kutlurelität und Musikrichtung voranden du glubst gar nicht was hier für leute rumlaufen


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So, neues Thema?


schlag eins vor


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Und natürlich noch meine Trinkets, die ich bei meinem Dpstest nicht benutzt habe.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ich wohne am hauptbahnhof da ist jede Kulurelität und Musikrichtung voranden du glubst gar nicht was hier für leute rumlaufen


toll aber KENNST du diese leute?
verstehst du diese leute?

ich denke nicht.


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So, neues Thema?



Ja, Krieger>all!


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ich wohne am hauptbahnhof da ist jede Kutlurelität und Musikrichtung voranden du glubst gar nicht was hier für leute rumlaufen


Was für welche denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

ey nerv mich net ich habe genug Probleme !

Alle Möglichen neben an bei mir wohen Jugoslawier und Kurden(sind aber nett) und unten ist ein Park und da sind nur Punks und Kiffer auch emocore ist vertreten also richtig harte sachen


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Und natürlich noch meine Trinkets, die ich bei meinem Dpstest nicht benutzt habe.


das is schön geh wieder ins wow forum


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Def>All!


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ey nerv mich net ich habe genug Probleme !


keine ahnung haben aber fresse aufreißen toll leute ganz toll


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Def>All!


Interesse<all


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das is schön geh wieder ins wow forum



Nee, der gehört wohl zu WoW-Szene. Reine Mutmaßung.


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Euch fehlt halt der Skill, Defkrieger zu spielen!


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nee, der gehört wohl zu WoW-Szene. Reine Mutmaßung.


och ok oder direkt ins blizz forum


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

wir sind hier ja nicht bei den Stevinhos unterm sofa ne^^

völlig buffed bann den mal aus dem Thread bitte


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Euch fehlt halt der Skill, Defkrieger zu spielen!


schau auf mein mybuffed profil und fangs weinen an


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

LoD, du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Bei WoW-Szene gibt es auch ein Forum? Da schau ich vielleicht mal vorbei, vielleicht ist die Community da nicht so im Arsch.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> wir sind hier ja nicht bei den Stevinhos unterm sofa ne^^
> 
> völlig buffed bann den mal aus dem Thread bitte


lol


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Bei WoW-Szene gibt es auch ein Forum? Da schau ich vielleicht mal vorbei, vielleicht ist die Community da nicht so im Arsch.


verzieh dich endlich


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

willst du unbedingt emos im fernsehen gucken ala? Oo^^


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> LoD, du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


entschuldige bitte frag nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> willst du unbedingt emos im fernsehen gucken ala? Oo^^


du hast KEINE ahnung von der Emo szene


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schau auf mein mybuffed profil und fangs weinen an



Was, du spielst auch einen Zwergenkrieger? Die Zwergenkriegercommunity verkommt auch immer mehr...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> wir sind hier ja nicht bei den Stevinhos unterm sofa ne^^
> 
> völlig buffed bann den mal aus dem Thread bitte



Würd ich ja gerne, aber ZAM die Tomate will mich nicht zum Mod machen. ;(


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

was fühlst du dich den angegriffen wenn ich emo sage sage ich emos sind dumm? nöö 
habe ich ein Problem damit das du dieser szene angehöhrst? nöö

edi: wieso nicht ich habe früher immer gedacht du wärst ein Mod irgendwie ne respektperson für mich ^^


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Emos gehören Verboten wie in Russland!

/discuss


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Was, du spielst auch einen Zwergenkrieger? Die Zwergenkriegercommunity verkommt auch immer mehr...


ich denke das du nur neidisch und XXXXXX bist also bitte verschone die welt mit deinem gewihne bring dich um oder lebe als einsiedler


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

keiner will mit dir discussen^^


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> entschuldige bitte frag nochmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habe gefragt, wo's im Fernsehen Emos gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

biste schaulustig?


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> was fühlst du dich den angegriffen wenn ich emo sage sage ich emos sind dumm? nöö
> habe ich ein Problem damit das du dieser szene angehöhrst? nöö
> 
> edi: wieso nicht ich habe früher immer gedacht du wärst ein Mod irgendwie ne respektperson für mich ^^


ich bin kein emo mehr aber war is schlimm gewesen will ich keinem wünschen deshalb reg ich mich auf weil alle auf emos schimpfen


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich denke das du nur neidisch und XXXXXX bist also bitte verschone die welt mit deinem gewihne bring dich um oder lebe als einsiedler



Ich hab selber einen Zwerg, wieso sollte ich neidisch sein?


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Emos gehören Verboten wie in Russland!
> 
> /discuss


Sei froh, dass du nicht mein Nachbar bist, mein Lieber!


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich habe gefragt, wo's im Fernsehen Emos gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei explosiv mom ich poste link is zwar nur schwachsinn was die da labern aber für den ottonormalverbraucher werden alle klischees bedient


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich habe gefragt, wo's im Fernsehen Emos gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht bei Taff?




Alanium schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass du nicht mein Nachbar bist, mein Lieber!



Wer weiß...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> edi: wieso nicht ich habe früher immer gedacht du wärst ein Mod irgendwie ne respektperson für mich ^^



Joar, das Gefühl vermittle ich vielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*rofl*

Muahaha. 

/bann Selbstverliebtheit

So...geht wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Emos gehören Verboten wie in Russland!
> 
> /discuss


ein dermaßend beschißenen coment hab ich noch nie gehört du gehört dafür gevierteilt und verbrannt du arsch


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

wie heißt die gute sendung nochmal was immer Gut recherchiert? Frontal 21^^


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Ich hab selber einen Zwerg, wieso sollte ich neidisch sein?


sonst würdest du nicht immer versuchen anzugeben und GZ dazu das du 2ter auf der Igno liste bei buffed bist


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Wer weiß...


Ich glaube nicht, dass dir Dutum was sagt, oder?


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sonst würdest du nicht immer versuchen anzugeben und GZ dazu das du 2ter auf der Igno liste bei buffed bist



Wieso gebe ich an? Hab ich irgendetwas über mein Equip mit meinem Krieger gesagt?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass dir Dutum was sagt, oder?



Hö? Informationen bitte!


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

gut das ich mir den typen nicht mehr antun muss^^


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

mir aber auch nicht


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass dir Dutum was sagt, oder?



In NRW?


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> In NRW?


HAHA, schon reingefallen, so heißt das Stadtviertel, in dem ich wohne! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

ha ich kanns und wills auch nciht lesen


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> HAHA, schon reingefallen, so heißt das Stadtviertel, in dem ich wohne!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ala pwned nen idi


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Go, LoD, giev Link! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

dutum? ist nicht deutsch ne


----------



## Siu (7. August 2008)

> Du ignorierst von nun an alle Einträge von: Buff3d 5u(k7.




Schöne Ruhe


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Go, LoD, giev Link!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh sry kommt shcon
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=cSXpoqfF31o


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> HAHA, schon reingefallen, so heißt das Stadtviertel, in dem ich wohne!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Stadtteil ist aber in NRW! Jedenfalls, wenn die Stadt da auch ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Schöne Ruhe


ich auch^^ und so ises viel besser


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Egal, Schwaben>all>Bayern.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Egal, Schwaben>all>Bayern.


pwned


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Ich wusste, dass du nur bluffst.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> pwned


scheiße warum quotet mir das deinen echten commi ich igno dich doch ach mist


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

VÖLLIGBUFFED

mach was bei report meldet sich keiner du hast beziehungen amch irgendwas^^


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Siehe da, Alanium antwortet nicht mehr, da ich bewiesen habe, dass ihr Schadenfreude nicht gerechtfertigt war!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> VÖLLIGBUFFED
> 
> mach was bei report meldet sich keiner du hast beziehungen amch irgendwas^^



Ich hab keine Beziehungen. ZAM hasst mich, Carcharoth hasst mich, Tikume hasst mich... T_T


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

ich hoffe morgen bist du nciht mehr da wenn wir nachtschwärmen wollen dann in Ruhe

naja das Characharoth eifersüchtig ist is klar der glaubt du willst ihm Zam wegnehmen


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Achja, Mark Calaway ist zurück!


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Beziehungen. ZAM hasst mich, Carcharoth hasst mich, Tikume hasst mich... T_T


hmm das is schlecht aber Zam, Charcharoth, Tikume und NOxiel hassen mich auch so ein Dreck


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Mark Calaway>Alvin Burke!


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

gott danke das du die igno funktion erfunden hast


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (7. August 2008)

Aber nur Schade, dass du sie nicht benutzt.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

and ignored again 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm das is schlecht aber Zam, Charcharoth, Tikume und NOxiel hassen mich auch so ein Dreck



Die warten doch nur auf eine Aktion von mir, um mich bannen zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja Carcha, gibs zu, wenn du das hier liest!


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> oh sry kommt shcon
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=cSXpoqfF31o


Hat wer Baldrian?


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die warten doch nur auf eine Aktion von mir, um mich bannen zu können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich glaube morgen gibts weder dich noch mich mehr in diesem forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hat wer Baldrian?


why


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hat wer Baldrian?



Komm zu mir, ich hab welchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja ok, das zieht nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Siehe da, Alanium antwortet nicht mehr, da ich bewiesen habe, dass ihr Schadenfreude nicht gerechtfertigt war!


Ich habe das Video geguckt <.<


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Komm zu mir, ich hab welchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aber es warn versuch wert^^


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> why


Zur Beruhigung? Das ist echt der größte Scheiß, den ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich habe das Video geguckt <.<


wenn wir glück haben is de eh bald weg vom fenster


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Zur Beruhigung? Das ist echt der größte Scheiß, den ich je gesehen habe.


you got it!


----------



## Black Muffin (7. August 2008)

It's me, biatchez!


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

lol dokus haben immer recht wenn du eine OMA bist die nix von der welt mitbekommt aber das sind halt alles doktoren die sich da nicht einleben könne aber ein bisschen stimmt schon nur wird es sehr übertrieben dargestellt


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> It's me, biatchez!





> Oh mein Gott, es ist ein Muffin!


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> It's me, biatchez!


ach du scheiße


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

ich komm net mit


----------



## Black Muffin (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach du scheiße


Du hast deine Maske noch nicht an... bitte, beeil dich...


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Du hast deine Maske noch nicht an... bitte, beeil dich...


Hä? was meinstn spielst du auf slipknot an?


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Du hast deine Maske noch nicht an... bitte, beeil dich...


Warum bist du bloß Hopper? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würdest sonst so gut aussehen.^^


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

angela merkel spielt auch bei slipknot sie ist das einzige Bandmitglied dass ohne Maske spielen darf


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Warum bist du bloß Hopper?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


man kann alles vögeln wegwerfen geht immer (hart aber wahr)


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> angela merkel spielt auch bei slipknot sie ist das einzige Bandmitglied dass ohne Maske spielen darf


lol


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

So, melde mich auch mal zurück =P



> Du hast deine Maske noch nicht an... bitte, beeil dich...


/sign


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

der war gut ne?^^


----------



## Black Muffin (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> man kann alles vögeln wegwerfen geht immer (hart aber wahr)


LoD... ich hab dir doch nichts getan, aussdem bist du doch mein Forenkamerad... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das fand ich jetzt echt gemein von dir.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> /sign


du hast den witz verstandne bitte erklären


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> LoD... ich hab dir doch nichts getan, aussdem bist du doch mein Forenkamerad...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dan erklär den witz mit der maske


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> der war gut ne?^^



Werd Comedian =D

Edith fragt, wer nun dne Witz erklären soll?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Warum bist du bloß Hopper?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*posier, haare zurechtrück*

Arr, hab ja garkeine Haare....nur Stoppeln. o.O


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> *posier, haare zurechtrück*
> 
> Arr, hab ja garkeine Haare....nur Stoppeln. o.O


ich hät haare *vordräng*


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

wo?


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

scheißdreck ich hasse es


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> wo?


ich wusst es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

achso gehts um Kopfhaare?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

Ich hab längere Haare als so manche Mädchen, die ich kenne :>
Und zwar überall.....^^



> achso gehts um Kopfhaare?



Hoffen wir es, hoffen wir es...


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> achso gehts um Kopfhaare?


du bsit 15 gell naja dann geh mal bitte ins bett jetzt gehts um sachen die nur für erwachsene sind


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

ich auch aber verkaufe meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du bsit 15 gell naja dann geh mal bitte ins bett jetzt gehts um sachen die nur für erwachsene sind


Ich auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

meinste sackhaare?


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich auch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja du bsit ne ausnahme *in deckung geh*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich hab längere Haare als so manche Mädchen, die ich kenne :>
> Und zwar *überall*.....^^



o...m...g...


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> meinste sackhaare?


nein KOPF1!!!!!


----------



## Black Muffin (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> wo?



Camillo, du wirst mir definitiv sympathisch^^


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

naja so o..m..g ist das nicht

edit: danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> meinste sackhaare?



Darf ich zu so später Zeit auf so eine ordinäre Frage noch eine Antwort geben?



> Ich auch? crying.gif




Macht nichts, hier hat jeder das gleiche recht...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Ich bin erstmal weg. Anbei eine Petition, wer mich als Mod haben will. Ab einer Stimme macht es ZAM. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> Petition für Moderatoren.
> 
> Moderator VölligBuffed?
> 
> ...



Gogo, Vote! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

also ich würde mich freuen wenn du mod wärst du würdest mir keine Postsperre geben


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Macht nichts, hier hat jeder das gleiche recht...


Ich mag dich nicht...

BTW, erkläre mir mal bitte deinen Namen genauer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hand heb*


----------



## xFraqx (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich bin erstmal weg. Anbei eine Petition, wer mich als Mod haben will. Ab einer Stimme macht es ZAM.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/dagegen 

Nein Spaß ;p Ich les keine Posts von dir also beurteile ich das nicht ;>


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich bin erstmal weg. Anbei eine Petition, wer mich als Mod haben will. Ab einer Stimme macht es ZAM.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich mag dich nicht...
> 
> BTW, erkläre mir mal bitte deinen Namen genauer.
> 
> ...


Atheistic?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> also ich würde mich freuen wenn du mod wärst du würdest mir keine Postsperre geben



Wenn dir ein Mod eine Postsperre geben würde, wärs hier sehr viel langweiliger =(


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

FÜR VÖLLIGBUFFED


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

Doppelpost =D 


> Ich mag dich nicht...
> 
> BTW, erkläre mir mal bitte deinen Namen genauer. happy.gif
> 
> ...



Was hab ich falsch getut?
Oô
Wenn du mich nicth magst, hab ich bei der ganzen Community versagt -.-*
Achja name ist echt einfach
At3íst1c=Atheistic --> Atheist = ein Mensch der nichts von Religionen hält (also nicht an Gott, etc glaubt)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atheismus


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

atheistic ist atheismus zu deutsch und bedeutet Ohne bekentniss/man glaubt an keine religion


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> atheistic ist atheismus zu deutsch und bedeutet Ohne bekentniss/man glaubt an keine religion


sehr gut 1 setzten^^

edit: naja ohne glauben is nicht so ganz richtig man glaub nur nicht man hat nicht keine glauben oder so ähnlich


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Atheistic?


Das ist mir auch klar.^^ Und schon ist mir mein Fehler aufgefallen.^^ Vergesst es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (7. August 2008)

Guten Abend


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Guten Abend


ah noch einer^^ hallihallo


----------



## xFraqx (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons ist Slipknot Fan o.o


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

was ist daran n fehler bist du ne fromme Ministrantin die karfreitags keinen Döner isst?


----------



## Black Muffin (7. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Guten Abend


Hi


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Guten Abend



Hallo =D


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

hi d132


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> was ist daran n fehler bist du ne fromme Ministrantin die karfreitags keinen Döner isst?


äh nein ich bin männlich!


----------



## D132 (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ah noch einer^^ hallihallo


Was warum bist du hier du musst doch aufholen =D


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

When the last Eagle fly,
over the last dusty mountain........




I am the last Urengroll!


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> was ist daran n fehler bist du ne fromme Ministrantin die karfreitags keinen Döner isst?


Nein, ich habe 2 Wörter verwechselt. (Ich hasse die Kirche und sämtliche Religionen.^^)

Edith sagt hallo zu D132.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> When the last Eagle fly,
> over the last dusty mountain........
> 
> 
> ...


und gleich kommt nethergroll und macht dich platt^^ 

Hi Uri


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> (Ich hasse die Kirche und sämtliche Religionen.^^)


das ist nicht sehr klug


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Nein, ich habe 2 Wörter verwechselt. (Ich hasse die Kirche und sämtliche Religionen.^^)



Ist das bei dir durch irgendwas begründet oder wurdest du Atheistisch erzogen? interresiert mich jetzt mal



> das ist nicht sehr klug



Du solltest jedem seine igene Meinung lassen, ehrlichgesagt ist mit ziemlich egal, was leute davon halten, ob ich religiös bin oder nciht =D


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

Geller^^


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

namd Gott(LoD)


namd ala


namd doc

namd a/(7eiugistic

dam d132


----------



## Black Muffin (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> äh nein ich bin männlich!



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

leute jetzt mal ehrlich diese spammerei muss ein ende haben ihr seit doch alle vernünftig


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

also Meine Mutter hat mich nie getauft sie wollte dass ich mir meine Religion selbst aussuchen^^

vllt werde ich noch was aber auch nur wenns vorteile bringt hehe^^


----------



## Black Muffin (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> also Meine Mutter hat mich nie getauft sie wollte dass ich mir meine Religion selbst aussuchen^^


geht mir genauso


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Du solltest jedem seine igene Meinung lassen, ehrlichgesagt ist mit ziemlich egal, was leute davon halten, ob ich religiös bin oder nciht =D


ich lasse jedem seine meinung habe aber nur zu bedenken gegeben das das unter umständen nicht sehr klug sein kann. (halt in kurzform)


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> leute jetzt mal ehrlich diese spammerei muss ein ende haben ihr seit doch alle vernünftig




habe ich das je geäußert?


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ist das bei dir durch irgendwas begründet oder wurdest du Atheistisch erzogen? interresiert mich jetzt mal
> 
> 
> 
> Du solltest jedem seine igene Meinung lassen, ehrlichgesagt ist mit ziemlich egal, was leute davon halten, ob ich religiös bin oder nciht =D


Hat seine Gründe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

jo der böse Pfarrer^^


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

meine Religion ist LoD^^





edit: scheiße männlich -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> habe ich das je geäußert?


war nurn scherz 

i <3 spamming and SLIPKNOT


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> jo der böse Pfarrer^^


nicht lustig Oo


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> leute jetzt mal ehrlich diese spammerei muss ein ende haben ihr seit doch alle vernünftig



Wir alle könnten auch ein Seriöses Gespräch führen, wenn du es praeferrieren würdest...



> jo der böse Pfarrer^^



Humor kan auch zu weit gehn...


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> meine Religion ist LoD^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. recht so
2. na und die katholiken guggen auch den papst an


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

ala bist du meine göttin?


können ja auch mal zusammen Götterspeise essen!


----------



## Black Muffin (7. August 2008)

KLICK

<3


----------



## D132 (7. August 2008)

omg nichz u schnell ich komm ja mit dem lesen net mit


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ala bist du meine göttin?
> 
> 
> können ja auch mal zusammen Götterspeise essen!


für die anmache gibts abzüge in der B-Note


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

ein normales Gespräch führen gerne nehmen wir: Thema George Bush^^


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> omg nichz u schnell ich komm ja mit dem lesen net mit


^^ alter mann?


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

mag wer in meine wg ziehen?


----------



## Black Muffin (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> mag wer in meine wg ziehen?


lass es bitte, Uhrentroll


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

ja


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ein normales Gespräch führen gerne nehmen wir: Thema George Bush^^


isn affe der sich alls allerletztes über Menschenrechtsverletzungen in CHina aufregen sollte sondern lieber mal nach Guantanamo schauen sollte und vor allem soll sich der depp mal ans Kyotoprotokoll halten!


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

LoD ich mache nur meine heiligen 3 Kerzen an!^^


----------



## D132 (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ^^ alter mann?


multitaskinkunfäihg mit alle in icq schreiben und hier mitdenken ist halt scher und dazu noch milch trinken =D


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> mag wer in meine wg ziehen?


welche stadt?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> omg nichz u schnell ich komm ja mit dem lesen net mit



Dito =D



> <3



Das lied ist super =D


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> lass es bitte, Uhrentroll





bist du auch legastheniker?


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> multitaskinkunfäihg mit alle in icq schreiben und hier mitdenken ist halt scher und dazu noch milch trinken =D


ok das is schwer


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> KLICK
> 
> <3


Ich preferiere ja http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=9qpkyDqdGkM&...feature=related . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

ich komm vorbei ziehe gerne ein

italienisch nee


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> LoD ich mache nur meine heiligen 3 Kerzen an!^^


wtf


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> welche stadt?




nähe von Dortmund^^


meine wg sklavinen verlassen mich!^^


----------



## D132 (7. August 2008)

was fürn thema habt ihr hier gerade?


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich preferiere ja http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=9qpkyDqdGkM&...feature=related .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lieber das heir
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=KJCO4DSc6a0


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

keins leider..

immernoch das beste von slipknot ja


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> nähe von Dortmund^^
> 
> 
> meine wg sklavinen verlassen mich!^^


die sexsklavinen bleiben!!!!!!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> nähe von Dortmund^^



Geil, da lauf ich ja glatt hin =D
Bis dahin bin ich bestimmt 16 :>


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ich komm vorbei ziehe gerne ein
> 
> italienisch nee


Italienisch? Wo?


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Geil, da lauf ich ja glatt hin =D
> Bis dahin bin ich bestimmt 16 :>




alle neuen müssen erstmal 1 jahr den haushalt schmeißen! man hat probezeit und ich werde entscheiden!^^


100m² für mich alleine! -.-


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

dein Lied?

ich arbeiten gut ich sein gute frau fur dich ich werden sein sehr artig und dir jeden wunsch abzulesen von den Lippen
(sagte die Thailänderin)


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> alle neuen müssen erstmal 1 jahr den haushalt schmeißen! man hat probezeit und ich werde entscheiden!^^



Also kein Unterschied....Kennst du das, wenn deine Eltern nur ca. 3 Stunden Pro tag da sind?

Da machst du dann auch alleine den haushalt...-.-*


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> dein Lied?
> 
> ich arbeiten gut ich sein gute frau fur dich ich werden sein sehr artig und dir jeden wunsch abzulesen von den Lippen


ja tingtong


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Also kein Unterschied....Kennst du das, wenn deine Eltern nur ca. 3 Stunden Pro tag da sind?




ich habe keine eltern!^^


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ich habe keine eltern!^^


das ist hart aber der smiley macht mir stutzig


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> dein Lied?
> 
> ich arbeiten gut ich sein gute frau fur dich ich werden sein sehr artig und dir jeden wunsch abzulesen von den Lippen
> (sagte die Thailänderin)


1. Stirb, Unwürdiger! Das ist FINNISCH!!!!!!!

2. Little Britian?^^


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

Meine Mutter arbeitet auch 8std pro tag abundzu auch mal nachtdienst bin ich eh froh drüber kann ich schön zocken^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> ja tingtong



Little Britian, right?

Edith sagt Ala war schneller 


> 2. Little Britian?^^


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ist hart aber der smiley macht mir stutzig





ja meinst du ich wohne in einer wg mit meinen eltern?

das wär dann hotel mama!


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

jaa^^


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ja meinst du ich wohne in einer wg mit meinen eltern?
> 
> das wär dann hotel mama!


nein ich dachte du wärst Waise so wie ein freund von mir


----------



## D132 (7. August 2008)

little britain is richtig geil !


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> nein ich dachte du wärst Waise so wie ein freund von mir



ich glaube, wenn man Waisee ist macht man da keien witze drüber ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> little britain is richtig geil !


naja nicht alles aber einiges schon^^


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ich habe keine eltern!^^


ICh wünscte ich hätte keine, zumindest nicht meine Mutter... >.<


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nein ich dachte du wärst Waise so wie ein freund von mir




nein damit macht man keine späße! das können unter umstände ganz armw schweine sein!


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> ich glaube, wenn man Waisee ist macht man da keien witze drüber ;D


ähh kommt drauf an, aber das würde den intelektuellen rahmen dieses threts auf einen schlag sprengen


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> ICh wünscte ich hätte keine, zumindest nicht meine Mutter... >.<



Manchmal denk ich auch so .....



> ähh kommt drauf an, aber das würde den intelektuellen rahmen dieses threts auf einen schlag sprengen



ich glaube Fred wäre schon mit ner einfachen Matheaufgabe überfordert ;D


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> ICh wünscte ich hätte keine, zumindest nicht meine Mutter... >.<





das sagst du jetzt nur in der pubertät , das wird sich auch weider einrenken!


----------



## D132 (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja nicht alles aber einiges schon^^


Andy und Lou!


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

sag sowas nicht ala ich streite auch oft mit meiner aber sie finanziert alles damit ich gut leben kann ohne die müüste ich sicher mit alten Frauen *** um geld zu verdienen


----------



## Klunker (7. August 2008)

Nabend *salami pizza in ofen schieb*  was gibs denn so neues?


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> ICh wünscte ich hätte keine, zumindest nicht meine Mutter... >.<


ok das war die episch dümmste aussage die ich je gelesen habe du bist dümmer als alle massenmörder und psychopath zusammen


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Manchmal denk ich auch so .....


Ich denke schon seit 5 Jahren ohne Pause so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

wer hat den längsten?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Nabend



Guten Abend




> ok das war die episch dümmste aussage die ich je gelesen habe du bist dümmer als alle massenmörder und psychopath zusammen



Oô?


> wer hat den längsten?



Reiner Nonsens


> Ich denke schon seit 5 Jahren ohne Pause so. ;-)



Darf ich fragen wieso, ode rist das zu privat?


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich denke schon seit 5 Jahren ohne Pause so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


äh mein tip dann zieh doch mal aus mal sehn wie lange du ohne mami auskommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (7. August 2008)

klunker neeeeeeeeeeeeein was ist mit deinem avatar !


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

ala soll ich mal als nanny zu euch kommen?


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok das war die episch dümmste aussage die ich je gelesen habe du bist dümmer als alle massenmörder und psychopath zusammen


Achja und warum?


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> äh mein tip dann zieh doch mal aus mal sehn wie lange du ohne mami auskommst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sehr lange glaub' mir.


----------



## D132 (7. August 2008)

gott hört auf so schnell zu schreibe ich verhänge jetzt eine 1 minuten sperre jede minute nur 1 post!
eltern sind schön und nützlich *ok ersteres nicht bei jedem* solange man von ihnen abhängig ist *wusa im kreis vor freude renn*


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

ja bei alten Männern


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

klunker du oller fruit loop esser!^^


der ava gefällt mir! du hast ehh einen vogel!^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

^ Edith will übrigens antworten :>


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Klunker, auch mal wieder da!


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Achja und warum?


ist dir überhaupt klar was deine eltern (ja auch deine mutter) überhaupt in ihrem leben für dich opfern (angefangen vom lebensstil, schmerzen etc.) und wie sie sich um sich sorgen. REde mal mit nem Waisen so ein freund von mir ist waise der würde dich für die aussage am liebsten *totschlagen.*


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wieso, ode rist das zu privat?


Nun, es ist schon ziemlich privat, dass ich jetzt hier ins Forum posten würde. ^^


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

man weiß erst etwas zu schätzen, wenn man es nicht mehr hat!


----------



## Klunker (7. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> klunker neeeeeeeeeeeeein was ist mit deinem avatar !






Urengroll schrieb:


> klunker du oller fruit loop esser!^^
> 
> 
> der ava gefällt mir! du hast ehh einen vogel!^^



dankö...moment wieso habe ich en vogel?...mein wellensittich ist leider weggeflogen als ich 9 war...danke böse kindheits errinerungen geweckt^^  bin jeden abend da =)


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> ist dir überhaupt klar was deine eltern (ja auch deine mutter) überhaupt in ihrem leben für dich opfern (angefangen vom lebensstil, schmerzen etc.) und wie sie sich um sich sorgen. REde mal mit nem Waisen so ein freund von mir ist waise der würde dich für die aussage am liebsten totschlagen.



Dir ist klar, dass Eltern nicht nur toll sein können, sodnern auch eine echte Bürde?

Mein Urgroßvater war Alkoholiker und hat seine Kinder geschlagen, menst du die haben sich eltern gewünscht?!


----------



## D132 (7. August 2008)

das ist aber nur bei normalen menschen so es gibt halt so gefühlstote monster denen das egal ist -.-


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

Privat ist gar nix ich gehe sonderschule kann jeder wissen keine geheimnisse


----------



## Siu (7. August 2008)

Gute Nacht Euch - und habt euch wieder lüp.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Nun, es ist schon ziemlich privat, dass ich jetzt hier ins Forum posten würde. ^^



Aus dir bekommt man ja echt garnichts raus.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Dir ist klar, dass Eltern nicht nur toll sein können, sodnern auch eine echte Bürde?
> 
> Mein Urgroßvater war Alkoholiker und hat seine Kinder geschlagen, menst du die haben sich eltern gewünscht?!


ich gehe aber nicht davon aus das ala jetzt am PC sitzen würde wenn ihr eltern so währen


----------



## D132 (7. August 2008)

is jetzt das thema eltern drann oder ?


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Euch - und habt euch wieder lüp.




nachti


----------



## Klunker (7. August 2008)

ZITAT(D132 @ 7.08.2008, 23:14) 
klunker neeeeeeeeeeeeein was ist mit deinem avatar !




ZITAT(Urengroll @ 7.08.2008, 23:15) 
klunker du oller fruit loop esser!^^


der ava gefällt mir! du hast ehh einen vogel!^^


dankö...moment wieso habe ich en vogel?...mein wellensittich ist leider weggeflogen als ich 9 war...danke böse kindheits errinerungen geweckt^^ bin jeden abend da =) 

auf neue seite hohl =)


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> ich gehe aber nicht davon aus das ala jetzt am PC sitzen würde wenn ihr eltern so währen



War nur  ein Beispiel ;D



> Privat ist gar nix ich gehe sonderschule kann jeder wissen keine geheimnisse



Ich hoffe, das ist ernst gemeint, denn ich hasse Witze über sowas.


----------



## D132 (7. August 2008)

wenn alas eltern sich um sie sorgen würden dann würde sie net mit mir in icq chatten =D


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Privat ist gar nix ich gehe sonderschule kann jeder wissen keine geheimnisse





eine Private Sonderschüler, für Hochbegabte?


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> man weiß erst etwas zu schätzen, wenn man es nicht mehr hat!


das is die aussage auf die ich händeringen hinauswill ihr wisst erst wie schlimm es ist wenn sie nicht mehr da sind.

ENDE würde ich sagen sonst sage ich noch böse dinge

PS: sry wenn ich mich n bisschen aufgeregt habe aber sowas kotzt mich einfach an


----------



## Siu (7. August 2008)

Und Lod, nicht soviel Scheiss labern, wenn man nich über die Zustände anderer bescheid weiß.. einfach ma Klappe halten


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich gehe aber nicht davon aus das ala jetzt am PC sitzen würde wenn ihr eltern so währen


Nein, meine Mutter ist nicht so, es ist schon...hm...anders. Mein Vater ist ganz okay, nur wohnt der woanders...


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

ne für verhaltensaufälige


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> wenn alas eltern sich um sie sorgen würden dann würde sie net mit mir in icq chatten =D


LOL Oo


----------



## D132 (7. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Und Lod, nicht soviel Scheiss labern, wenn man nich über die Zustände anderer bescheid weiß.. einfach ma Klappe halten


Siu ! man so lange net mehr gesehen =)


----------



## Klunker (7. August 2008)

ich erwähne ich werde ignoriert...


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

nein wirst du nicht


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Nein, meine Mutter ist nicht so, es ist schon...hm...anders. Mein Vater ist ganz okay, nur wohnt der woanders...



<-- 12 Scheindungskinder in seiner Schulklasse (von 31....)


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Und Lod, nicht soviel Scheiss labern, wenn man nich über die Zustände anderer bescheid weiß.. einfach ma Klappe halten


ich bin weg.

gn8


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Klunker, du hast meine Begrüßung überlesen! Pfui!


----------



## D132 (7. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich erwähne ich werde ignoriert...


solange dein avatar net mit einem hintern wackelt stimmt deine aussage zu 100%


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> ich bin weg.
> 
> gn8



Gute nacht


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Und Lod, nicht soviel Scheiss labern, wenn man nich über die Zustände anderer bescheid weiß.. einfach ma Klappe halten




LoD labbert allgemein!^^


privat ist privat!

man kann die anonymität im netz ausnutzen, man kann aber auch von derer ausgenutzt werden!


----------



## Siu (7. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Siu ! man so lange net mehr gesehen =)





JAAAAAAA =D Bin aber wieder weg. Bisch morgen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> man kann die anonymität im netz ausnutzen, man kann aber auch von derer ausgenutzt werden!



k, da hast du recht.


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

I believe in a thing called love


----------



## Klunker (7. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Klunker, du hast meine Begrüßung überlesen! Pfui!



hab ich net  Naaaaabend Ala =)    ich bin fertig muss gleich mal pennen gehen und brawl ist derbe geil *ike > all*  zocke vllt alle 3 wochen bei en kumpel und kannd en besiegen mit ike  buahahha


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> JAAAAAAA =D Bin aber wieder weg. Bisch morgen! victory.gif



Schlaf gut


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

wer ist noch da?


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

Doc


----------



## Klunker (7. August 2008)

Yo tambien


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

hallo doc!

hallo klunker!


wie geht es euch beiden? habt ihr auch noch ferien?


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

ala d132 und lod sind weg?


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

ja habe noch ferien


----------



## Klunker (7. August 2008)

jo nächste woche endlich weg in ne ferienwohnugn und mit freundin entspannen^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

Ich bin auch noch da 


> Yo tambien


Geilo, noch jemand der Spanisch lernt(schon kann? )


----------



## Black Muffin (7. August 2008)

ich bin auch noch da


----------



## D132 (7. August 2008)

was binn noch da !


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

fahre leider net Urlaub nur auf die Gc aber bin de einzige unter 18 da lol^^
also von unser community UCP


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> ja habe noch ferien


<-- Seit Montag erst


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

glaube ich werde mich auch nun in meine lusthöhle wagen!


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Ich bin noch da!!


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

bin auch der einzige in meiner ü18 gilde ich glaub die brauchten n spassmacher


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

na dann allen noch einen schönen abend und eine gute nacht!

bin dann auch mal wech!


----------



## Klunker (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch da
> 
> Geilo, noch jemand der Spanisch lernt(schon kann? )



hate das 3 jahre land  9/10/11   habe das jetzt abgewählt^^


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

nacht Uri


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

Gute Nacht Uri



> hate das 3 jahre land 9/10/11 habe das jetzt abgewählt^^



Ein jahr lang als einer von 21  Spanischschülern von 1.900 Schülern an der Schule ;D


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Ath3ist1c! hast du eigentlich meine Nachricht bekommen oder habe ich sie vergessen abzuschicken? (die zweite danach^^)


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

naja^^


----------



## Klunker (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Uri
> 
> 
> 
> Ein jahr lang als einer von 21  Spanischschülern von 1.900 Schülern an der Schule ;D



spanisch sit ne schöne Sprache =)

So ich bin dann mal pennen, ich wünsche euch noch eine schöne Nacht =)


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

nacht Papagei


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Ath3ist1c! hast du eigentlich meine Nachricht bekommen oder habe ich sie vergessen abzuschicken? (die zweite danach^^)



Jep, habe ich, ich bin einfach nur so schnell wie eine Nacktschnecke auf Drogen, deswegen dauert es bei mir etwas, bis ich antworte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

wieso sind alle weg vor 12 uhr?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> So ich bin dann mal pennen, ich wünsche euch noch eine schöne Nacht =)



Dir auch gute Nacht =D


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> wieso sind alle weg vor 12 uhr?



Ala und ich sind noch da


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Jep, habe ich, ich bin einfach nur so schnell wie eine Nacktschnecke auf Drogen, deswegen dauert es bei mir etwas, bis ich antworte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, ich war mir nur nicht sicher ob ich jetzt abgeschickt hatte.^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

Wird dasn Tripplepost?

Versuche noch vor 1:31 Uhr 100 Posts zu erreichen, das wären dann 100 an einem Tag =D


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

ja 2 leute von einer gang über 12 mitgliedern^^


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

jo neuer rekord^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Ne, ich war mir nur nicht sicher ob ich jetzt abgeschickt hatte.^^


ochso :>


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

How ´bout Themawechsel:
Wie geht es euch denn so?


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

mir gehts gut war heute mit meinem freund im Zoo


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

war lustig haben ein lama gereizt (nicht absichtlich) und hat uns aber verfehlt


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> How ´bout Themawechsel:
> Wie geht es euch denn so?


Scheiße.^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> mir gehts gut war heute mit meinem freund im Zoo



=D, was gabs denn da so für Tiere?

Naja mir geht´s so lala....ist etwas fad...Musste mich heute geschlagene 8 Stunden mit langweiligen Verwandten rumqüälen


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

und dann waren wie bei den Mozartäffchen der is uns auf den Kopf gesprungen die hüpfen frei im zoo rum sind so groß wie ne faust und schauen aus wie Mozart


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Scheiße.^^



Wenn du so was schreibst macht mich das irgendwie unglücklich...=(


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

verstehe ich gar nicht mir gehts nie scheiße


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

aprpos Zoo:
ganz sehenswert
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQwQ4rSth4w


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

lol stermann grisseman oder?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> verstehe ich gar nicht mir gehts nie scheiße


Wenn du nen üblen Kater , Kopfschmerzen und nur 10 jahre alte Apsirintabletten has, würde ich das mit scheiße beschreiben (nur ein beispiel)


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> lol stermann grisseman oder?


Du kennst sie? Urlustig oder? =D


----------



## Black Muffin (7. August 2008)

Als ich mal im Zoo war hat ein Tukan einen Infarkt bekommen, man diese Geräusche... das arme Tier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

ja Cordoba ftw^^


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

mir sind sachen zu ges0ßen glaubste gar nicht aber ich bin immer froh das ist auch gut so wenn man nicht in selbstmitleid fällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das einzige wos mir richtig scheiße geht ist wenn ich gespritzt werde vorm zahnarzt oder blutabnahme


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> mir sind sachen zu ges0ßen glaubste gar nicht aber ich bin immer froh das ist auch gut so wenn man nicht in selbstmitleid fällt smile.gif das einzige wos mir richtig scheiße geht ist wenn ich gespritzt werde vorm zahnarzt oder blutabnahme



hihi...
Mir hat der Zahnarzt mal vergessn ne narkose zu geben udn n zah zu ziehen.
Er hat gelacht...
kannst dir denken, wie sehr ich gelacht habe


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> mir sind sachen zu ges0ßen glaubste gar nicht aber ich bin immer froh das ist auch gut so wenn man nicht in selbstmitleid fällt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Selbstmitleid ist doof.^^


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

jaa das kann ich bei mir wirken die ganzen medikamenta ja fast nix habe einen überaktiven stoffwechsel

ist aber kein nachteil nein ganz im gegeneil ist ein vorteil ich esse jeden Tag fastfood trinke nur eisste und esse süßigkeiten und bleibe immer bei 50kilo/170cm^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Selbstmitleid ist doof.^^



/sign



> ist aber kein nachteil nein ganz im gegeneil ist ein vorteil ich esse jeden Tag fastfood trinke nur eisste und esse süßigkeiten und bleibe immer bei 50kilo/170cm^^



waaaahaaaa ich bin größer udn wiege mehr, bn ich fett?


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

kommt drauf an wieviel du wiegst^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> kommt drauf an wieviel du wiegst^^



War auch mehr n Witz und so xP


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

achso unso alda habe ich gecheckt xD


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> achso unso alda habe ich gecheckt xD



lalalalaspamlalala


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

Nur so...
hat einer von euch ne Katze? :>


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

sinvoll hochpushen ich könnte auch spammen wenn ich wollte^^

ich habe ein PUPPI-schwein


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> jaa das kann ich bei mir wirken die ganzen medikamenta ja fast nix habe einen überaktiven stoffwechsel
> 
> ist aber kein nachteil nein ganz im gegeneil ist ein vorteil ich esse jeden Tag fastfood trinke nur eisste und esse süßigkeiten und bleibe immer bei 50kilo/170cm^^


Das kenn' ich, bleibe immer bei 46-48kg/1,72m. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Nur so...
> hat einer von euch ne Katze? :>


Nen kater


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> sinvoll hochpushen ich könnte auch spammen wenn ich wollte^^



Ok, ich lass spamposts nu weg....
NICHT!


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Nur so...
> hat einer von euch ne Katze? :>


Klar doch! Katzen > alle anderen Tiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haben 2 Kater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

Puppi-schwein beste^^


----------



## D132 (7. August 2008)

ala biste überhaubt noch icq oder chatte ich seit 10 minuten wieder nur mit mir selbst?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Nen kater


Jep, hatte auch mal einen *Sniff* aber er *tränen* ist abgehauen *in heulen ausbrech*
Unsere Nachbarn haben ihn zu sich geholt und ihm das teuerste Futter gegeben, das sie finden konnten, also kam er immer zu ihnen, scheiß radeologen!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Klar doch! Katzen > alle anderen Tiere biggrin.gif
> Haben 2 Kater happy.gif



Das macht macht dich mir noch mehr symphatischer


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

lol... mein vogel ist beiom fenster rausgeflogen jetzt habe ich nur das schwein

meine mutter hat nicht aufgepasst

giga ist aus -.- jetzt ists langweilig


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> lol... mein vogel ist beiom fenster rausgeflogen jetzt habe ich nur das schwein



Meinst du son hausschwein?
Wollte meine Mutter mal anschaffen. aber mein Vater hat zum Glück auch noch was zu sagen :>


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

nein ein meerschweinchen sie heist INDRA aber ich nene sie immer puppi weil sie aussieh wie so n stoffpüppchen xD


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> nein ein meerschweinchen sie heist INDRA aber ich nene sie immer puppi weil sie aussieh wie so n stoffpüppchen xD


Wir haben mal irgendwo Urlaub gemacht, da konnte man Meerschweinchen essen, die warn voll legga. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> nein ein meerschweinchen sie heist INDRA aber ich nene sie immer puppi weil sie aussieh wie so n stoffpüppchen xD



Meine Schwester hatte 2 Männliche Meerschweinchen...
........Sie sind beide Schwul geworden
Am ende sind sie am alterstod gestorben


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ja glaube ich dir sind sicher gut in peru ist das die leibspeise


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Wir haben mal irgendwo Urlaub gemacht, da konnte man Meerschweinchen essen, die warn voll legga. biggrin.gif



Ich hab ja nichts gegen Kleintiere essen, ich esse auch hasen und Wachteln :>


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

meins ist nicht schwul ich hatte mal ein 2tes schwein hieß NALIA aber is gestorben


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

schockieren kannst mich mit nix esse auch mehlwürmer
naja gerne nicht aber schmecken nach nix und wenn man schon beim japaner is running suhi kennt das wer?


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nichts gegen Kleintiere essen, ich esse auch hasen und Wachteln :>


Ich bin eh so unberührt von irgendwelchen Gewalttaten (Tiere oder Menschen, egal^^), seit... *zerfleisch* *unberührt zuguck* NA und? Was besonderes? So ungefähr reagiere ich darauf. x_X 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> meins ist nicht schwul ich hatte mal ein 2tes schwein hieß NALIA aber is gestorben



Wieso schreibst du den Namen Groß? ist das ein Witz, den ich nicht verstehe?


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

damit mans nicht mit nem Verb verwechselt^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Ich bin eh so unberührt von irgendwelchen Gewalttaten (Tiere oder Menschen, egal^^), seit... *zerfleisch* *unberührt zuguck* NA und? Was besonderes? So ungefähr reagiere ich darauf. x_X



Ich schick dir gleich pöse Bilder von was Nazis mit Igeln mache und warum man jeden dieser Unktruppe sofort kaputthauen sollte!


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

nazis mag ich nicht mag wer Olivia jones bei den Nazis sehen? habe ein video^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Passt gerade ganz gut zum Thema:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5jFIyIkQrz4


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Und da is die Olivia
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lPjiLm6_Z0w
lol...habs noch offen gehabt ;D


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich schick dir gleich pöse Bilder von was Nazis mit Igeln mache und warum man jeden dieser Unktruppe sofort kaputthauen sollte!


GIEV!!!!!!!


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL gibt auch für alles ein lied hmm?


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Und da is die Olivia
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lPjiLm6_Z0w
> lol...habs noch offen gehabt ;D


Das ist toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

schick mir auch!

edit: ich mag Olivia jones ist lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> GIEV!!!!!!!



Scheiße, hätte nicht gedacht, dass du das wirklich willst -.-*
Mein Bluff ist zerplatzt ...
btw sollten wir mal alles kaputtschlaaaaahn!!!111


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

meine mitschüler dissen mich immer als nazi weil ich die hymne singe


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Scheiße, hätte nicht gedacht, dass du das wirklich willst -.-*
> Mein Bluff ist zerplatzt ...
> btw sollten wir mal alles kaputtschlaaaaahn!!!111


Ich vergaß das "


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" ^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> edit: ich mag Olivia jones ist lustig smile.gif





> Das ist toll. biggrin.gif



Ich finde es gut, dass transsexuelle so schnell in unserer gesellschaft akzeptiert wurden, kenne persönlich auch 2 *vom anderen ufer* die dass sehr freut


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> meine mitschüler dissen mich immer als nazi weil ich die hymne singe



Ich mag Nationalisten eigentlich nicht...
Ich mag Deutschland eigentlich nicht...
Am Mittwoch geh ich zu Beckstein , der ist bei usn in der stadt, und bewerf ihn mit Kieseln!
BTW: 100 an einem Tag...EEEEEEH

lolz...auf die sekunde genau xD


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ja finde ich auch egal ob schwul  oder transsexuell jeder Mensch ist gleich und hat halt nur andere sexuelle vorlieben aber das kapieren die meisten nicht
gZ! habe heute auch so 100 gemacht^^


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

was sex ? wie wo bin ich hier rechtzeitig?


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass transsexuelle so schnell in unserer gesellschaft akzeptiert wurden, kenne persönlich auch 2 *vom anderen ufer* die dass sehr freut


Ich kann mit meinen homosexuellen Freunden (beiden Geschlechts) immer noch am meisten Spaß haben.^^


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

nee wir sprachen grad nicht darüber^^

wo lernt man die eig kennen ich kenne nur einen homosexuellen der ist schauspiler habe ich beim schauspielen kennengelernt ^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

tut ihr noch was sinnvolles, bevor ihr schlafen geht?
ich für meinen teil hör jetzt http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FAPtTS0TYtU auf loop und versuch das erste mal in den ferien zu entspannen


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ich gehe noch net schlafen

ich höhre abends immer so romantische Lieder Roger cicero samsas Traum etc


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Ich habs auch nicht vor...Hat ja eh keinen Sinn, wenn ich sclhafe kann ich garnicht posten =D


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

aber ich muss immernoch so viel umschunkeln bei dem einen Lied das geht mir nicht ausn Kopf höhre auf und ab


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Ich kann mit meinen homosexuellen Freunden (beiden Geschlechts) immer noch am meisten Spaß haben.^^


+
Ich weiß nicht, in welcher Hinsicht du da gemeint hast *grinst*
Aber ich kann nur aus eigener erfahrung sagen...behinderte und homosexuelle sind die nettesten menschen überhaupt
Gegen die bin ich ein echtes arschloch


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ja sind sie weil nur diese leute wissen wie es ist beleidigt und gemobbt zu werden deswegen tun sie es auch nicht bei anderen

ANHÖHREN:Kalte spuren find das irgendwie voll toll


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Naja geht der anfang is gut also der teil mit der Geige aber der rest nicht mein geschmack


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> +
> Ich weiß nicht, in welcher Hinsicht du da gemeint hast *grinst*
> Aber ich kann nur aus eigener erfahrung sagen...behinderte und homosexuelle sind die nettesten menschen überhaupt
> Gegen die bin ich ein echtes arschloch


Habe 2 Behinderte in der Familie, einen im Freundeskreis, 5 oder 6 Homosexuelle und ich bin total froh, die zu kennen, so wunderbare Menschen habe ich ehrlich noch nie gekannt... Schade, dass sie so diskriminiert werden, sie haben es nicht verdient.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> ja sind sie weil nur diese leute wissen wie es ist beleidigt und gemobbt zu werden deswegen tun sie es auch nicht bei anderen



Ich glaube auch, dass es so ist.
Eigentlich sind die meisten Leute, die gemobbt werden wirklich nett.
Früher war ich eines von den arschlöchern, die auf sowas rumgeritten sind, heute versuch ich s gutzumachen und helf ihnen,
zu meinem freundeskreis zählen bestimmt 50% solche leute die nichtmal der letzte depp zu irgendeiner party einladen würde...
dafür werd ich von manchen leuten blöd angeschnauzt...

was ich tu?
ich scheiß auf die anderen...
always remembr , you are unique ;D


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Naja geht der anfang is gut also der teil mit der Geige aber der rest nicht mein geschmack


Geige? GEIGE? Bist du noch zu retten?


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

jaa?^^ wie findest dus ala?


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

lol mir is grad aufgefallen dass ale 3 also wir grad seelenhelfer gespiel haben bei dem einen habe bis jetzt gar net gemerkt dass ihr geposted habt loool


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> jaa?^^ wie findest dus ala?


Ganz okay


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

nicht deine Musik was? das ganz okay höhrst sich für mich an : sagen wir mal einfach was sonst isser beleidigt lol^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> jaa?^^ wie findest dus ala?


War ja klar, dass mich keiner fragt...-.-*

 l





> ol mir is grad aufgefallen dass ale 3 also wir grad seelenhelfer gespiel haben bei dem einen habe bis jetzt gar net gemerkt dass ihr geposted habt loool


Wir 3 sind die Buffed seelensorge crew!
*grupe erstellen eght*


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

jaa^^

wie gefällts dir jonas?


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Geige? GEIGE? Bist du noch zu retten?


Hab ich da was misverstanden ?!? moment ich hör nochma rein


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

is glaube ich violine weil sie spielt eine und hatte deswegen gemeint denke ich mal^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> jaa^^
> 
> wie gefällts dir jonas?



Wer ist Jonas? Oô


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

abkürzung von jonathan? Oo


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. August 2008)

reeeeeeeeeeh


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

wb blood


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> is glaube ich violine weil sie spielt eine und hatte deswegen gemeint denke ich mal^^


Das sind Bratsche Cello und irgendein Blasinstrument -.-

Alternativ 2 celli, bin mir net ganz sicher^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> abkürzung von jonathan? Oo


AAAAAAHAAAAA ich hasse es Jonas genannt zu werden!
Wieso sagen nur die hälfte aller leute Jonas zu mir? Oô
Jonathan ist doch ein ganz normaler jüdische name, das schreibt man aus =P

das lied ist nebenbei spitze, schandmaul eben



> reeeeeeeeeeh


wb


----------



## dragon1 (8. August 2008)

2te nacht durch


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 2te nacht durch



was willst du uns damit sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

jaaaa gut dann ist es keine geige -.-


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

mann, ich bin verdamt dumm!
wie lade ich leut en eine gruppe ein? :>


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

gar nicht
müssen frewiliig kommen^^


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

So, jetzt bin ich mir sicher: Viola, Violoncello und ein Blasinstrument, Klarinette vermutlich.^^


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

und laute^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. August 2008)

Also , ich bin ma wc3 zock0rn ^^

wenn jemand was von mir will , soll er mich in icq anschreiben xD


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> und laute^^


Gut, net gehört.^^ Kenn ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Atheistic, NAme und evtl PW über PN^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Also , ich bin ma wc3 zock0rn ^^



Hmmmh...hab das auch noch irgendwo irgendwie liegen, könnte ja mal online spielen ..


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLa4aXxispc...feature=related

das ist immernoch das geilste instrument ever....

nichts ist entspanneneder !


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

die waschtrommel?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Gz Blood!
genau 1000 Beiträge!!


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

will 500 für neuen titel^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> will 500 für neuen titel^^


Wofür ist Fred denn da?


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLa4aXxispc...feature=related
> 
> das ist immernoch das geilste instrument ever....
> 
> nichts ist entspanneneder !


Doch, Cellomusik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Gz Blood!
> genau 1000 Beiträge!!



thx xD aber ist mir wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



virtueller schwanzvergleich und so ^^


aber jetz bin ich echt mal wc3 zocken. bis später ^^


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

das was die spielt is ja gekalut von den bayern nennt sich zitter^^

und am entspanendsten ist die harfe^^


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v74pXmgK0-c Das Lied ist so tollig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Haben wir auch mal im Orchester gespielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ich bin der wurstfachverkäuferin

edit: die symphonie kenne ich ist eh einer der bekannteren


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Hab garnicht gewusst, das noch leute außer mir gerne Klassik hören...
die meisten Leute meinen ja das is 
"Voll der alte scheiß" oder so...


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwMkGBNQ08g
ist mein liebling =D
Oh Fortuna!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Hab garnicht gewusst, das noch leute außer mir gerne Klassik hören...
> die meisten Leute meinen ja das is
> "Voll der alte scheiß" oder so...



aktiv hören wirds wohl keiner ^^

aber ab und an ist es ganz okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Hab garnicht gewusst, das noch leute außer mir gerne Klassik hören...
> die meisten Leute meinen ja das is
> "Voll der alte scheiß" oder so...


Ich mag Klassik, hauptsächlich, weil ich selbst 2 klassische Instrumente spiele.^^ Aber ich höre auch mehr Metal und Screamo und so, bin da sehr offen, sogar Hip Hop und Computermusik tu ich mir mal an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 UND ROSENSTOLZ!! JA, ICH BIN ROSENSTOLZFAN!!! XDDDD


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> aktiv hören wirds wohl keiner ^^


LOL! pwned xD


> Ich mag Klassik, hauptsächlich, weil ich selbst 2 klassische Instrumente spiele.^^ Aber ich höre auch mehr Metal und Screamo und so, bin da sehr offen, sogar Hip Hop und Computermusik tu ich mir mal an. biggrin.gif UND ROSENSTOLZ!! JA, ICH BIN ROSENSTOLZFAN!!! XDDDD


Was spielst du denn , wenn ich fragen darf?
Ich spiel nu seit 3 jahren Klavier und fang it Gitarre an (Spanisch akustisch)


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

wieso nicht klassik höhren? ist schön zum relaxen dauernd reinziehen muss ich es mir auch nicht stehe eher mehr auf rythmus und mitsingen und umschunkeln aber auch jazz ist ganz nice ROGER CICERO!!!^^

oder Arien sind auch gutt vorallem lateinische Lilium xD


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> LOL! pwned xD
> 
> Was spielst du denn , wenn ich fragen darf?
> Ich spiel nu seit 3 jahren Klavier und fang it Gitarre an (Spanisch akustisch)


Violine, Viola. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHXRAbYLkPg <<< 

Das ist sooo schööön. *schmelz*


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Euch muss echt langweilig sein.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Was für eine Musikrichtung ist egentlich Gnarls Barley / The Gorillaz ?
Elektro pop? Synthe pop? mag das in Mybuffed einbringen, hab aber kA, was ich schreiben soll



> Euch muss echt langweilig sein



Wenigstens haben wir einen Gesprächspartner udn werfen nich einfach Dinge in den Raum


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Euch muss echt langweilig sein.


Nerv nicht, okay? Bitte.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nerv nicht, okay?



Bitte Ignorier ihn einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist das beste , um solche kids loszuwerden ^.^


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ja wir haben halt andere themen wie du du spamm0r

Klick


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Nerv nicht, okay? Bitte.



Wir haben wenigstens die Buffed-Seelensorge Crew ! Yeah, wir sdn wenige, aber es is trotzdem unterhaltsam =P
Da kann jeder nervn ie er will, meine Laune verdirbt mir keiner


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Wir haben wenigstens die Buffed-Seelensorge Crew ! Yeah, wir sdn wenige, aber es is trotzdem unterhaltsam =P
> Da kann jeder nervn ie er will, meine Laune verdirbt mir keiner


Meine Laune verderben mir nur intolerante Arschlöcher.^^


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

sy for spamm aber EIN PUNKT MEHR  auf der LEISTE 500!


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

so ich schreib dann auch mal hier rein
wie gehts denn so alle miteinander


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Was für eine Musikrichtung ist egentlich Gnarls Barley / The Gorillaz ?



Gorillaz ist alternative hip hop , mit electro und pop elemten drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ja wir haben halt andere themen wie du du spamm0r
> 
> Klick


Achja, das ist toll.^^ Elfen Lied <3


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Ich bin nach fast 3 Stunden Abwesenheit wieder hergekommen, und ihr redet immer noch. Habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun?


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

gz zum 500. Camillo


EDIT:elfen leid is doch dieser EXTREM brutale Anime oder?


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> gz zum 500. Camillo


Schließe mich dem an.^^


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

NEIN

hmmkay? wenigstens können wir reden im gegensatz zu dir du hast anscheinind nichts besseres zu tun als uns zu flamen hä? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: danke danke^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Ich bin nach fast 3 Stunden Abwesenheit wieder hergekommen, und ihr redet immer noch. Habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun?



Und hast du nichts bessers zu tun als mitzumachen? mir würdest du nen Riesen gefallen damit tun , etwas besseres für dich zu finden


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Achja, das ist toll.^^ Elfen Lied <3


*ANdeutung auf sein Bild mach*
*nach links schiel*
*ELfen-Lied entdeck* !



> Gorillaz ist alternative hip hop , mit electro und pop elemten drin biggrin.gif



Danke =D



> so ich schreib dann auch mal hier rein
> wie gehts denn so alle miteinander



Gut soweit, danke der nachfrage


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> NEIN
> 
> hmmkay? wenigstens können wir reden im gegensatz zu dir du hast anscheinind nichts besseres zu tun als uns zu flamen hä?
> 
> ...



Habe ich hier irgendwann irgendjemand beleidigt oder sonst irgendwie geflamet?


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

hey kerl dessen namen ich nicht schreiben kann willste nich in den brachland chat gehn und dort leute nerven?

EDIT:kann man Leute eigentlich wegen ihrem Namen reporten?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Gz zur 500 Camillo =DD


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Allein schon wegen
"Buffed suckt" sollte man dich 1401x bannen!!!111


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Und im Übrigen bin ich dafür, das Karthago zerstört werden muss.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Waha
Cato pwnz!
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hKLpJtvzlEI
ist auch eine schöne oper
"Das ewige Licht" kling irgendwie so philosophisch =D


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> hey kerl dessen namen ich nicht schreiben kann willste nich in den brachland chat gehn und dort leute nerven?
> 
> EDIT:kann man Leute eigentlich wegen ihrem Namen reporten?


Glaube schon, probier's doch mal.^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Habe ich hier irgendwann irgendjemand beleidigt oder sonst irgendwie geflamet?



alleine deine Anwesenheit flamed mich zu tode-_-


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

requiem for a dream auch ein Klasiker^^


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Vielleicht bin ich ja Diplomat von WoW-Szene und habe deswegen Diplomatische Immunität.


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

ich find keinen Schalter "User reporten"


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Und im Übrigen bin ich dafür, dass die Exodar und Darnassus zerstört werden müssen.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

MELDEN^^


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

wer oder was ist es ?


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

das is doch nur für beträge oder?


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> ich find keinen Schalter "User reporten"


God damnit!

Oh, I mean... Allah damnit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Es ist ein Römischer Politiker!


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Und im Übrigen bin ich dafür, dass Emostadt zerstört werden muss.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> God damnit!
> 
> Oh, I mean... Allah damnit. biggrin.gif



Slence i kill u!


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

@ruhestörer LOOK AT MY TITLE


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Lasst mich da ran ich weiß wie man mit politikern umgeht !


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Und weil es so schön ist: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_3jDOukbFB0


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

im grunde bin ich dafür das deine gehirnoperation innerhalb des Korpex falsch war


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Ich hab doch viel zu viel Charme, als dass ihr mich melden würdet.


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

du mit dem sehr komischen namen den ich nicht lesen kann was willst du von uns ?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_3jDOukbFB0



Eine vergewaltigung meiner Ohren, danke ... Sp***!!!******* ****** **************!!!!11


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

is sicher stevinho^^


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

glaub mir bei dem ersten falschen comment biste weg vom fenster =)
wer oder was ist stevinho?


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Sapere aude!


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Da Taka is back!


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

stevinho ist der King of WoW mit seiner gang den : wowszenboys ganz harte jungs^^


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Und weil es so schön ist: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_3jDOukbFB0


Danke, dass hat gerade meine letzte Hoffnung zerstört, dass du doch noch ein wenig was im Kopf haben köntest...


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

ach solche ohne zukunft im realen leben? 
für die alle spiele von wow geklaut haben? 
besonders warhammer! stimmts ?


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Danke, dass hat gerade meine letzte Hoffnung zerstört, dass du doch noch ein wenig was im Kopf haben köntest...


wow das hat aber lange gedauert


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ach solche ohne zukunft im realen leben?
> für die alle spiele von wow geklaut haben?
> besonders warhammer! stimmts ?



naja man kann über ihn sagen was er will mit Allimania hat er was tolles auf die Beinde gestellt

sry for moppelpost


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Echt komisch, dass hier der Wert auf der Ich-liebe-Emos-Skala proportional zum IQ ist.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ne ich find stevinho eh auch cool aber er benimmt sich manchmal wie ein kind und ist sehr sehr sehr stur natürlich lebt das deutsche wowo hauptsächlich noch durch ihn sonst wären sicher einige spieler weniger


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

tut mir leid wenn ich vorurteile aber über besagten stevinho ist mir nichts bekannt absolut garnichts


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> tut mir leid wenn ich vorurteile aber über besagten stevinho ist mir nichts bekannt absolut garnichts


Schließe mich an.


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Echt komisch, dass hier der Wert auf der Ich-liebe-Emos-Skala proportional zum IQ ist.


wenn du wüsstest das zu tolleranz, intilligenz gehört =)


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

www.bamstevinho.de

www.wow-szene.de

www.pinkegnome.de

seine seiten


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Dann müsstet ihr alle dumm sein, weil ihr mich nicht tolleriert.


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

entschuldige camillo70 aber ich bin zu faul und zu tief mit alanium im gespräch verwickelt, als dass ich jetzt auf irrgendwelchen wow seiten serve =)


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

wer?


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Dann müsstet ihr alle dumm sein, weil ihr mich nicht tolleriert.


niemand sagte was davon das du nicht toleriert wirst ich sagte lediglich das du beim ersten fehler drausen bisst


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Echt komisch, dass hier der Wert auf der Ich-liebe-Emos-Skala proportional zum IQ ist.


Es geht mir mehr um die INTOLERANZ, falls dir dieses Wort etwas sagt.


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Dann müsstet ihr alle dumm sein, weil ihr mich nicht tolleriert.



junge ich hab dich grad sowas von gemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps:auf senem mybuffedprofil kann man ihn doch melden.
ich hab das mal übernommen


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Was für Fehler? Rechtschreibfehler?


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

nö verhaltensaufäligkeitsfehler


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

du musst verstehen hier im nachtschwärmer forum ist halt sowas wie eine geschlossene geselschaft aktiv, du kannst reinschauen aber ob du aufgenommen wirst bleibt immer die frage


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> junge ich hab dich grad sowas von gemeldet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Verstößt mein Profil etwa gegen die Netiquette? Oh nein, dass muss ich schnell ändern.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

wenn du dich einbringst sowie ich ist jeder zu dir freundlich wenn nicht mag dich keiner


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Verstößt mein Profil etwa gegen die Netiquette? Oh nein, dass muss ich schnell ändern.



dein profil nicht.dein name schon
echt ne frechheit sowas


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

Nabend


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> nö verhaltensaufäligkeitsfehler



Wenn man dafür gleich draußen ist, wäre es hier ziemlich leer.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Verstößt mein Profil etwa gegen die Netiquette? Oh nein, dass muss ich schnell ändern.



machts dir wenigstens Spaß?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Nabend



Hallo =D


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> dein profil nicht.dein name schon
> echt ne frechheit sowas



Du hast Probleme...


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend


Guten Abend, mein Mentor! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend



moinsen


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Du hast Probleme...


soll ich dich nochmal melden?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

Na noch beim anlernen ^^


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Vielleicht saate ich in meinem luziden Traum hier im Thread!


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ich habe auch schon gemeldet irgendwie sind die Mods weg


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ich habe auch schon gemeldet irgendwie sind die Mods weg



naja welche normalen Mods sind so spät noch bei der Arbeit?^^


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend


Guten Abend


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

Naja die müssen auch mal schlafen, deswegen trauen sich solche 'Flameboys' (Huch? Waren das nicht Orkeinheiten bei WH40k?) nur so spät nachts rein wenn die armen Mods schlafen


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

naja arbeit nicht aber die mods sind ja mods geworden weil se selber buffed fans sind^^


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> soll ich dich nochmal melden?



Tu, was du nicht lassen kannst. Achja, rufts du auch immer gleich die Polizei an, wenn dir irgendjemand unsympathisch ist?




Camillo70 schrieb:


> ich habe auch schon gemeldet irgendwie sind die Mods weg



Warum sollten sie weg sein? Nur weil sie nichts machen, müssen sie ja nicht weg sein.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

D132, sie haben post!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

*dem Troll ne Leine umbind und an der nächsten Straßenlaterne aussetz*

So ruhe da


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Wer ist der Troll? Der eine mit dem hässlichen Avatar?


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Tu, was du nicht lassen kannst. Achja, rufts du auch immer gleich die Polizei an, wenn dir irgendjemand unsympathisch ist?



ehrlich gesagt... ja

sagtmal leute was haltet ihr davon wenn wir auf sein profil gehn und ihn einfach auf igrone stellen?


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt... ja
> 
> sagtmal leute was haltet ihr davon wenn wir auf sein profil gehn und ihn einfach auf igrone stellen?



Auch das werdet ihr Aufgrund meines Charmes nicht tun.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Wer ist der Troll? Der eine mit dem hässlichen Avatar?




Mein herr, wohl kaum denn sie sind gemeint... 
und charme? Hat ein Pott verschimmelter Käse Charme? Ein Tollwütiger Kampfhund? Du? Nein... Charme ist etwas gutes...

Achja... ich glaub heute kriegen wir die Superstringtheorie wieder nicht auf die Beine... musste zu lange in der Bibliothek sitzen


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Wer ist der Troll? Der eine mit dem hässlichen Avatar?



Ich zitier mal nen alten bekannten...
Im Real Life in ner Kneipe würdest du jetzt den Aschenbecher fressen.


----------



## Buff3d 5u(k7 (8. August 2008)

Müssen hier alle irgendwelche unzusammenhängende Dinge posten?

Naja, ich wollt eh pennen gehen.


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich zitier mal nen alten bekannten...
> Im Real Life in ner Kneipe würdest du jetzt den Aschenbecher fressen.



den spruch muss ich mir merken


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Buff3d schrieb:


> Müssen hier alle irgendwelche unzusammenhängende Dinge posten?
> 
> Naja, ich wollt eh pennen gehen.


Das kommt dir nur als ausenstehender so vor also auf nimmer wiedersehen !


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

is ala schon in de federn? oder will sie nicht spammen


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

```
is ala schon in de federn? oder will sie nicht spammen
```
Glaube nicht, dass sie schläft, hab eben ne Pm bekommen


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> is ala schon in de federn? oder will sie nicht spammen


die is mit mir im icq


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

hey d123 darf ich dich weider treten?

PS:YEAH MEIN 300.POST WER HAT DEN GRÖSSTEN WER DER KING ICH JA GENAU ICH HAIL TO THE KING BABY
WOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> is ala schon in de federn? oder will sie nicht spammen


... Internetverbindung^^


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

*träller* guter Spruch!
man so viel zu arrogante und erbarmungslose Menschen ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und muss mal sagen dass mir deine signatur gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*nach oben guck*


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> *träller* guter Spruch!
> man so viel zu arrogante und erbarmungslose Menschen ne
> 
> 
> ...


Hey du kennst mich nicht!


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> hey d123 darf ich dich weider treten?
> 
> PS:YEAH MEIN 300.POST WER HAT DEN GRÖSSTEN WER DER KING ICH JA GENAU ICH HAIL TO THE KING BABY
> WOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Nein darfst du nicht ich bin schon übern berg!
D132!


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

gu dass wir uns heute gefunden haben ne^^

achja gz digga^^


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

wo wir grad beim thema icq sind habt ihr nicht lust eure nummern zu posten?

EDIT:@d132 och schade


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> ... Internetverbindung^^



Damn Excuses =P


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Find' ich auch.^^ Lasst uns alle hier Seelsorger nennen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Platzhalter!


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> wo wir grad beim thema icq sind habt ihr nicht lust eure nummern zu posten?
> 
> EDIT:@d132 och schade


Damit wir dich sexuel belästigen können und du damit vor deinen kleinen freunden angeben kannst ? niemals


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

hmm generell nichts dagegen, aber was mich dann für Leute adden, da kann ich dann keinen zuordnen ^^
so was schreibt man besser privat einem zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

mom STIFT!


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> wo wir grad beim thema icq sind habt ihr nicht lust eure nummern zu posten?
> 
> EDIT:@d132 och schade


339886580 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

288551556


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

schreiben und nach einer minute dann einfach weneditieren..;D
davon abgesehn steht die in meinem mybuffed profil :>
wers nicht im forum schreiben mag, dann halt beider seelensorge oder über pm


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

jetzt muss ich nurnoch icq zum laufen kriegen das will sich nicht installieren lassen


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

sowas wie gruppenzwang kenne ich nicht ! *tapfer auf die brust klopf*


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

so meine Nummer:
370836589

(Rock Freak heiß ich oder so) ^^


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

ihr icq süchtigen !


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ihr icq süchtigen !



ICQ regiert die Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

mir fehlt noch VAKEROS!


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

schreibt mir mal eure nummern wenn ihr sie löscht ich muss meinen pc mal neu starten vielleciht kann ich dann icq installieren
ich bekom immer ne doofe fehlermeldung


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

mich kriegt ihr niemals*irre gacker*


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Meine FIrewall mag ICQ nicht....
Wird ca, 5 Minuten dauern, dann bin ich da :>


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Mir fehlt Camillo Oô


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

der ist leider tot =(


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Habs inziwschen auch online geschafft


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

und was macht ihr alle gleich in icq ?


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

mir fehlen Camillo
und Varekos?


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

BIN WIEDER DAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

versuche zu kommen


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> und was macht ihr alle gleich in icq ?


Wilde Gruppenorgien?^^

CAmillo, giev Nummer.^^


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> und was macht ihr alle gleich in icq ?



schreiben und die tollen A OOOH's reinziehen =D


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

mist der will mich icht einloggen lassen ich muss mir wohl schonwieder ne neue icqnummer machen


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

tztztz ihr armen dinger


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

Gruppenorgie Ala?
Naja egal... bin eh jetzt gleich im Bett und penne... *fragt sich wann er das erste mal wegen seiner Sig angepflaumt wird*


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

muss installieren Oo^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

*schielt auf Selohr und fragt sich, ob er Seelensorge beitreten magen tut*


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

<-- SCHLAFEN ^^


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mensch seid ihr out, habt kein icq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> <-- SCHLAFEN ^^



gute Idee sollte ich langsam auch...


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

sagst du^^


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

OH LOL BEVOR ICH ES INSTALLIEREN DARF steht da was war zuerst da das Hunh oder die henne alter ist ja argg!


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

so meine nummer:
391966093
addet mich das spart mir arbeit


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Ich würde mir als Antwortmöglichkeit
"I want you die" wünschen =D
Bloodhoundgang forever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Ich finde, alle aus der Gruppe sollten jetzt in ihrem Titel "Buffed-Seelsorger" tragen.^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich finde, alle aus der Gruppe sollten jetzt in ihrem Titel "Buffed-Seelsorger" tragen.^^



Und wo kommt dann mein Titel "Mod der User" hin? :O


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Werds mal ändern


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

wie schreibe ich wenn ich kenne mich net aus btte Hilfe meine nummer ist: 456685362 !


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Bin ja dafür, dass wir so was tolles bekommen wie die Mods, nur halt Seelsorger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

joa das wäre ne schöne Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gute Idee bzw schreib mal icq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

ich merke die sache geräht auser kontrolle


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Bin ja dafür, dass wir so was tolles bekommen wie die Mods, nur halt Seelsorger biggrin.gif



Ala for President! Screw obama


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bin ja dafür, dass wir so was tolles bekommen wie die Mods, nur halt Seelsorger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nääää, dann hängen alle an uns dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> gute Idee bzw schreib mal icq


icq


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> icq



xD


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nääää, dann hängen alle an uns dran.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Is doch toll so ne art zombierotte =D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Is doch toll so ne art *zombierotte* =D



Was ist das denn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

boah hier springt irgendein Insekt rum mom...


----------



## Vakeros (8. August 2008)

ne gruppe zombies^^


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Was ist das denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rotte= Eine größere unkontrolierte Gruppe


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nääää, dann hängen alle an uns dran.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist das nicht eigentlich Sinn und Zweck der Sache?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ist das nicht eigentlich Sinn und Zweck der Sache?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



man will ja hilfsbereit sein, egal wer es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ist das nicht eigentlich Sinn und Zweck der Sache?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh ja man könnte sie maipulieren und zu bösen dingen zwingen die nur gut für sich selbst sind .... ICH bin dabei !


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Rotte= Eine größere unkontrolierte Gruppe



Aaaah, ne Menge Steinewerfer?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Aaaah, ne Menge Steinewerfer?


Kieselwerfer Oô


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Jonas ändere mal deinen TItel *hustet laut*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Kieselwerfer Oô



S-T-E-I-N-E-Werfer!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

gemacht, man ich bin doch schon alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Keiner mag Steine!
Kiesel sind besser!
*gnarz*


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

so und Jonas geht jetzt auch schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gute Nacht euch


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Schlaf gut


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. August 2008)

Nacht.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Gute Nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Nacht


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. August 2008)

Alle weg?

Alanium, ich rufe dich, fang an zu hüpfen! :O


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

ich binn noch da


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ich binn noch da



Ja, aber bei dir wackelt nichts, wenn du hüpfst. Zumindest nichts, was einem Mann wie mich zum wachbleiben bringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Ich bin noch da.^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

ich bin auch noch körperlich anwesend. Körperlich!


----------



## Soom Nethersturm (8. August 2008)

n Abend


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ja, aber bei dir wackelt nichts, wenn du hüpfst. Zumindest nichts, was einem Mann wie mich zum wachbleiben bringt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da würde schon was wackeln nur nich das was du sehen willst =D


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> n Abend


Hi =D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Da würde schon was wackeln nur nich das was du sehen willst =D



Deshalb der zweite Satz.^^

Aber ich werd jetzt auch schlafen gehen. Alanium bringt mir noch die Zigarette danach und dann ists gut für heute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

VölligBuffed wir veranstalten ne Ts Gaudi, magst auch kommen? :>
Schlafen kannst du Morgen am Tag


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Ich habs gewusst, 
er lässt sich nxi entgehn!


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

ihr macht was?


----------



## Mondryx (8. August 2008)

Anscheind ne Teamspeak Gaudi...also was für irre xD


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Es is so verdammt lustig :>
Niemand traut sich was zu sagen und alle sind mit was anderem beschäftigt :>
Wenn ihr alleinunterhalter seid bite bitte kommt doch rein =D


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Pm´t oder schreibt mich in ICQ an für die IP ;D


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

hmmm ich könnte aber was hab ich davon ?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Du kennst unsere Stimmen? :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Es is so verdammt lustig :>
> Niemand traut sich was zu sagen und alle sind mit was anderem beschäftigt :>



Jo xD


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

was meinst du mit du kennst unsere stimmen?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

HmmH
Kann man aus dieser Aussage mehr als eines Herausinterpretieren?
Ich glaube nicht!


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

willse damit andeuten ihr seid minderjährig?


----------



## Xelyna (8. August 2008)

*ein langes Gähnen in den Raum werf* 
Noch wer da? :>


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Stell dir vor!


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

oh ja^^


----------



## Manoroth (8. August 2008)

juhu da bin ich wider und wider am animes schaun^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Leider immernoch :>


----------



## Manoroth (8. August 2008)

hab mir gerade hellsing ova 3 angeschaut^^

man cih liebe den anime^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

VölligBuffed is Ala schon schlafen gegangen?



> hab mir gerade hellsing ova 3 angeschaut^^
> 
> man cih liebe den anime^^



/sign


----------



## Manoroth (8. August 2008)

ich liebe die szene wo alucard total abgeht im kampf gegen den blonden der beiden freaks^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

TzTzTz heutzutage verabschiedet man sich also nichtmehr? :>


----------



## Xelyna (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> TzTzTz heutzutage verabschiedet man sich also nichtmehr? :>


Begrüßen anscheinend auch nit, hm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Begrüßen anscheinend auch nit, hm? tongue.gif


Entschuldigung.
Es ist mir ein Vergnügen dich zu sehe, Xelyna, wie ist das werte befinden?


----------



## Manoroth (8. August 2008)

ich finde es doll das um die zeit noch andere auf sind als ich^^

was macht ihr so?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

26 Seiten Spam produzieren
(Danke an alle fleißigen Helferchen!)
Tja, denke das ist neuer Tagesrekord,


----------



## Manoroth (8. August 2008)

uiii da mache ich mit^^ animes schaun und spammen gibts was schöneres?^^


----------



## Xelyna (8. August 2008)

Ich bin etwas am schwächeln, ansonsten soweit gut geehrter Ath3îst1c!.
;D

Ich twink ein bisschen und alber im TS rum :]


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Naja ich denke, ich sollte mal schluss machen und aufhören hier rumzugimpen =D
Deswegen mal gute nacht ihr alle,
war ein Langer Tag heute, immerhin 180 posts, so sollte es jeden Tag sein ;D
Schlaft gut,
Vale
*winkt*


----------



## Xelyna (8. August 2008)

Nacht Ath3îst1c! ;D


----------



## -Azurak- (8. August 2008)

Grad vonner Party nach Hause. Noch wer wach? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (8. August 2008)

Ihjoah^-^

/e: So..Serverneustart, ich verkrümel mich jetzt auch mal, gute Nacht :]


----------



## LordofDemons (8. August 2008)

zu früh sry


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

FIRST 

lets talk


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. August 2008)

Hallo Ala, Hallo Siu, Hallo liebe Buffies und besonders Liebe
Nachtschwärmer,

das wird vorerst mal mein letzter Post sein im Buffed Forum also freut
euch IHR seit MICH los.
Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt unverschämt einfach in den Raum zu werfen das
man sich wünscht die eigene Mutter wäre tot. Mal abgesehn davon das du
ziemlich blöd aus der Wäsche schauen würdest wenn du kein hättest (du
wärst gar nicht geboren worden un hättest nie deine Freunde getroffen
etc.), aber das sei mal so dahingestellt.
Zudem wird mir vorgeworfen ich würde mich dann auch noch einmischen obwohl
ich den ganzen Sachverhalt nicht kenne. Gut das Stimmt aber nur weil du
ihn nicht komplett veröffentlichst. Du erwartest also von uns einfach zu
schlucken das du dir wünscht deine Mutter wäre tot!
Du hast scheinbar kein einziges Mal daran gedacht wie die Leser darafu
reagieren könnten.
Du sagst NUR "Ich wünschte ich hätte keine Mutter" und dir ist SCHEISSEGAL
ob sich dadurch andere verletzt fühlen oder nicht. (Man denke nur mal an
die Menschen OHNE Mutter)
Hierzu ein kleines Beispiel das ich mal in einer Southparkfolge sah.
Person A: Ich wünschte alle Menschen hätten AIDS. (oha der will aber allen
Menschen etwas böses)
Erklärung: AIDS bedeutet in der Folge nicht die Krankheit sonder A
ssistenten Im Diät System. (Och dann is das ja gar nichts böses)
Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich damit sagen will.
Genau so ist es mit deinem Post auch der Satz "Ich wünschte ich hätte kein
Mutter" kann Menschen (ich bin auch ein Mensch) verletzten da es so klingt
als würdest du dir wünschen sie solle einfach sterben. (Komm ja nicht mit
der Ausrede "Och ne nich sterben nur wo anders wohnen das wäre bloß ein
verzweifelter Versuch sich jetzt rauszureden.)
Hättest du jetzt gesagt "Ich wünschte ich hätte keine Mutter, weil sie
mich jeden Tag halbtot prügelt" hätte sich kein Mensch aufgeregt sonder
alle hätten dich bemitleidet und sich gewünscht das dein Wunsch in
erfüllung geht. Aber naja mir kann das ja egal sein ich bin ja weg.
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich von einem 15jährigen Mädchen auch nichts
anderes erwartet habe als solch eine Frechheit gegenüber deiner Mutter
(wenn sie das gelesen hätte, glaube mir dann würdest du dir wünschen das
sie einfach verschwinden würde).
Du behauptest du würdest ohne deine Mutter auskommen. Ich glaube dir kein
Wort du würdest es vielleicht schaffen abzuwaschen, zu putzen, Essen
machen aber spätestens beim einkaufen würde dir die Kohle fehlen die deine
Mutter heranschaft um dich zu ERNÄHREN. Aber du kannst ja sicher schon mit
15 und ohne abgeschlossene Schulbildung genug Geld auftreiben um die
Wohnungsmiete zu bezahlen und auch noch Essen zu kaufen. Wers glaubt wird
seelig.
Ich gebe ja zu das ich auch mal nicht alles sage und dann der Post somit
verfälscht aufgefasst werden kann. Das kann passieren und es sei jedem
verziehen aber NICHT bei diesem Thema das ist einfach zu heavy was du da
gesagt hast soetwas einfach in den Raum zu stellen geht zu weit nur weil
Mami dir nicht die tollte Handtasche gekauft hat oder was weis ich.

naja wie gesagt Leute das wars von mir ich werde Buffed nur mehr als
Datenbank für WoW-Qs hernehmen vermissen wird mich eh keiner (falls doch
könnt ihr euch bei Ala und Siu bedanken und natürlich Urengroll).

Ich wünsche allen (auch Ala, Siu und Urengroll) frohes Spammen und ein
bisschen Einsicht.

*Hiermit verabschiede ich mich mit freundlich Grüßen und den besten
Gedanken an die lustige Spammerei, schön wars.... ich werde mich weit vom Nachtschwärmerthreat entfernt halten und soweits geht auch von Buffed
LordofDemons aka Christian*

PS: eigendlich habt ihr damit ja was geschafft was noch nie einer zuvor
geschafft hat, ihr habt mich dazu gebracht so richtig in Rage zu
schreiben, naja das ist zwar nicht besonders positiv aber immerhin.

PS: PM schreiben rentiert sich nciht mehr weil ich eh nur noch blasc nutze hier
PSS: wihty, Minas und Vania man schreibt sich ja sicher mal wieder^^
PSSS: Lurock übernimmt die Führung der Nachtschwärmer Gruppe ich werde aus dem Reroll aussteigen


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

bei mir ists 20:59:52 laut der funkuhr^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

ups...


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

6-fach Post... Omg, vote 4 3 Tage Pause!

Lol, 7 sogar... xD


----------



## LordofDemons (8. August 2008)

Hallo Ala, Hallo Siu, Hallo liebe Buffies und besonders Liebe
Nachtschwärmer,

das wird vorerst mal mein letzter Post sein im Buffed Forum also freut
euch IHR seit MICH los.
Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt unverschämt einfach in den Raum zu werfen das
man sich wünscht die eigene Mutter wäre tot. Mal abgesehn davon das du
ziemlich blöd aus der Wäsche schauen würdest wenn du kein hättest (du
wärst gar nicht geboren worden un hättest nie deine Freunde getroffen
etc.), aber das sei mal so dahingestellt.
Zudem wird mir vorgeworfen ich würde mich dann auch noch einmischen obwohl
ich den ganzen Sachverhalt nicht kenne. Gut das Stimmt aber nur weil du
ihn nicht komplett veröffentlichst. Du erwartest also von uns einfach zu
schlucken das du dir wünscht deine Mutter wäre tot!
Du hast scheinbar kein einziges Mal daran gedacht wie die Leser darafu
reagieren könnten.
Du sagst NUR "Ich wünschte ich hätte keine Mutter" und dir ist SCHEISSEGAL
ob sich dadurch andere verletzt fühlen oder nicht. (Man denke nur mal an
die Menschen OHNE Mutter)
Hierzu ein kleines Beispiel das ich mal in einer Southparkfolge sah.
Person A: Ich wünschte alle Menschen hätten AIDS. (oha der will aber allen
Menschen etwas böses)
Erklärung: AIDS bedeutet in der Folge nicht die Krankheit sonder A
ssistenten Im Diät System. (Och dann is das ja gar nichts böses)
Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich damit sagen will.
Genau so ist es mit deinem Post auch der Satz "Ich wünschte ich hätte kein
Mutter" kann Menschen (ich bin auch ein Mensch) verletzten da es so klingt
als würdest du dir wünschen sie solle einfach sterben. (Komm ja nicht mit
der Ausrede "Och ne nich sterben nur wo anders wohnen das wäre bloß ein
verzweifelter Versuch sich jetzt rauszureden.)
Hättest du jetzt gesagt "Ich wünschte ich hätte keine Mutter, weil sie
mich jeden Tag halbtot prügelt" hätte sich kein Mensch aufgeregt sonder
alle hätten dich bemitleidet und sich gewünscht das dein Wunsch in
erfüllung geht. Aber naja mir kann das ja egal sein ich bin ja weg.
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich von einem 15jährigen Mädchen auch nichts
anderes erwartet habe als solch eine Frechheit gegenüber deiner Mutter
(wenn sie das gelesen hätte, glaube mir dann würdest du dir wünschen das
sie einfach verschwinden würde).
Du behauptest du würdest ohne deine Mutter auskommen. Ich glaube dir kein
Wort du würdest es vielleicht schaffen abzuwaschen, zu putzen, Essen
machen aber spätestens beim einkaufen würde dir die Kohle fehlen die deine
Mutter heranschaft um dich zu ERNÄHREN. Aber du kannst ja sicher schon mit
15 und ohne abgeschlossene Schulbildung genug Geld auftreiben um die
Wohnungsmiete zu bezahlen und auch noch Essen zu kaufen. Wers glaubt wird
seelig.
Ich gebe ja zu das ich auch mal nicht alles sage und dann der Post somit
verfälscht aufgefasst werden kann. Das kann passieren und es sei jedem
verziehen aber NICHT bei diesem Thema das ist einfach zu heavy was du da
gesagt hast soetwas einfach in den Raum zu stellen geht zu weit nur weil
Mami dir nicht die tollte Handtasche gekauft hat oder was weis ich.

naja wie gesagt Leute das wars von mir ich werde Buffed nur mehr als
Datenbank für WoW-Qs hernehmen vermissen wird mich eh keiner (falls doch
könnt ihr euch bei Ala und Siu bedanken und natürlich Urengroll).

Ich wünsche allen (auch Ala, Siu und Urengroll) frohes Spammen und ein
bisschen Einsicht.

*Hiermit verabschiede ich mich mit freundlich Grüßen und den besten
Gedanken an die lustige Spammerei, schön wars.... ich werde mich weit vom Nachtschwärmerthreat entfernt halten und soweits geht auch von Buffed
LordofDemons aka Christian*

PS: eigendlich habt ihr damit ja was geschafft was noch nie einer zuvor
geschafft hat, ihr habt mich dazu gebracht so richtig in Rage zu
schreiben, naja das ist zwar nicht besonders positiv aber immerhin.

PS: PM schreiben rentiert sich nciht mehr weil ich eh nur noch blasc nutze hier
PSS: wihty, Minas und Vania man schreibt sich ja sicher mal wieder^^
PSSS: Lurock übernimmt die Führung der Nachtschwärmer Gruppe ich werde aus dem Reroll aussteigen


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 6-fach Post... Omg, vote 4 3 Tage Pause!
> 
> Lol, 7 sogar... xD



fach sit gut das sind 3 seiten!!! 
ehrlich das war nicht gewollt vor allem weil buffed doch die schreibsprerre hat..mein i-net ist manchmal laggy nunja.. Sorry^^

Edith: Cusi Chris =)  Viel Erfolg in deinem weitern leben, mochte dich immer und viel spass in deiner Traumabteilung =)


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Bye! Worum gehts eigentlich? Wer hat was gemacht? Ich war leider nicht anwesend... =(


----------



## Siu (8. August 2008)

Mein Beileid Lod.. bist noch kindischer als ich dachte. Kein Comment dazu. Bye

Nabend an den vernünftigen Rest.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Schnuffel! <3

Nabend, an die andren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

KLUNKER SCHREIBPAUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

halo ala ich war der erste cool was?


----------



## White-Frost (8. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> PSS: wihty, Minas und Vania man schreibt sich ja sicher mal wieder^^
> PSSS: Lurock übernimmt die Führung der Nachtschwärmer Gruppe ich werde aus dem Reroll aussteigen


aja deine entscheidung wie dus für richtig hälst man liest sich sicher wieder gibt ja auch anderes ausser buffed (evntl. rl besäufnis^^) na dann viel spass


----------



## Siu (8. August 2008)

Huhu Schnuffel <3
Alles klar?


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> KLUNKER SCHREIBPAUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> halo ala ich war der erste cool was?



why?


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Huhu Schnuffel <3
> Alles klar?


Seelisch ja, körperlich nein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

KLUNKER DAS WAREN 48 POSTS HINTERINANDER!!

48mal wackelpo das ist seelische grausamkeit!

edit: ala, wieso bist du krank?


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> KLUNKER DAS WAREN 48 POSTS HINTERINANDER!!



51...


----------



## Siu (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Seelisch ja, körperlich nein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sport getrieben?^^

Altaaah Klunker, du hast über 2 Seiten gespammt...


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> KLUNKER DAS WAREN 48 POSTS HINTERINANDER!!


JA, MACH MIR DEN CAPTAIN!!!


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ich kann nur den Missionar^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Sport getrieben?^^
> 
> Altaaah Klunker, du hast über 2 Seiten gespammt...



bin eben der king hier^^
Eith: Normalerweise kommt das hier

Fehlermeldung:
Die 'Flood Kontrolle' für dieses Forum ist aktiviert. Warte bitte 5 Sekunden, bevor Du Deinen Beitrag schreibst. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ich kann nur den Missionar^^


Achso, ne, dann lass mal...


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Sport getrieben?^^



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=798869




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ist dir zu lasch was?^^


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ist dir zu lasch was?^^


Jo, ich steh mehr auf Schmerz...


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

lol wie geht sowas?


----------



## Siu (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=798869
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man Caro. Sowas geht gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - was bis'n du für'n Pechvogel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Man Caro. Sowas geht gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich weiß. x_X


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ans bett binden dann passiert sowas nett^^

gibts auch im irrenhaus menschen die scih ständig verletzen werdens ans gurtenbett gebunden^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

mhm soll ich mich selbst reporten?^^


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> lol wie geht sowas?


Ich würd dir liebend gern ein Video verlinken, aber dann krieg ich Ärger...
Also, das ist wenn, bspw.: Person1 Person2 schlägt.


----------



## Black Muffin (8. August 2008)

So lasset uns alle eine Kerze für LoD anzünden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

AH SCHEISSE es donnert und BLITZT!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jup kerze


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

für LoD gibs ne 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

jetzt hast du mein kreuz entweiht!


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

er ist ja auch Lord of Demons^^


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

I was made for lovin you, baby!


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

sieht aus wie ein geschwür


----------



## White-Frost (8. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> I was made for lovin you, baby!


lebensmotto?^^


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

Daniel ist auch wieder da juhu

netterer ava´?

jetzt nurnoch bessere sig^^


----------



## White-Frost (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Daniel ist auch wieder da juhu


wo hab ich hier die erlaubnis freigegeben das du mich beim vornamen nennen darfst^^ aja dachte bin etwas länger weg naja hmm tja falsch gedacht^^


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

wo steht das verbotschild?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und vorm editen stand da sogar kevin aber so sicher war ich mir da net und habe nachgekukt


----------



## White-Frost (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> wo steht das verbotschild?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


war auch besser so XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

Heghlu'meH QaQ jajvam!


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

hochelfisch?


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

dopellpost bla bla


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

dum di dumm


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

@Selor
Kleiner Hinweis:
Schmeiß die Links aus deiner Signatur bevor ein Mod das sieht...


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Guten Abend, mein Mentor.^^


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

wieso? kaiser wilhelm ist toll^^


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> wieso? kaiser wilhelm ist toll^^


Klar, geile Frisur, aber das wars auch schon...


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

tlhIngan maH!

@ Lurock 
Wieso? Jeder darf gerne über meine Monarchistische Gesinnung bescheid wissen


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

seine barthaare wurden für 5000 euro bei ebay versteigert

und was laberst du da eigentlich immer? GNAA


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> @ Lurock
> Wieso? Jeder darf gerne über meine Monarchistische Gesinnung bescheid wissen


Mh, das ist beides über den Kaiser...
Hab das Heil dir im Siegerkranz falsch interpretiert.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

naja fischer sind auch keine nazis PETRI HEIL^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

Camillo du verdammter Sohn eines räudigen Romulaners...
Klingonisch!

vay' DaneHbogh yIchargh


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

AaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaa, es ist ein Klingone!!!


----------



## White-Frost (8. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Camillo du verdammter Sohn eines räudigen Romulaners...
> Klingonisch!
> 
> vay' DaneHbogh yIchargh


oh ohhh ich häts gewusst das sind kindheitstraumen vater zieht sich jeden tag alle star trek folgen zum xten mal rein


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

Wenn ich mich ranhänge kann ich versuchen einen Videocast zur WAR Beta komplett in KLingonisch zu halten...
Oder falls STO eine Beta haben wird und ich dabei sein darf wirds da sowieso in Klingonisch mit passender Verkleidung abgehalten


----------



## Black Muffin (8. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich ranhänge kann ich versuchen einen Videocast zur WAR Beta komplett in KLingonisch zu halten...
> Oder falls STO eine Beta haben wird und ich dabei sein darf wirds da sowieso in Klingonisch mit passender Verkleidung abgehalten


hf XD


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich ranhänge kann ich versuchen einen Videocast zur WAR Beta komplett in KLingonisch zu halten...
> Oder falls STO eine Beta haben wird und ich dabei sein darf wirds da sowieso in Klingonisch mit passender Verkleidung abgehalten


Du bist nicht normal. oO


----------



## White-Frost (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Du bist nicht normal. oO


hier ist niemand normal...


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

lol wo lernt man den Klingonisch? ich sehs grad vor mir:

das schwarze Brett in der Uni zur Kurs-eintragung:

-deutsch
-englisch
-französisch
-italienisch
-Latein
-Klingonisch
-Spanisch
-Russisch

LOOOL


----------



## Crackmack (8. August 2008)

N`abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (8. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


abend


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tach auch.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

So, bin nu auch da


----------



## Metaa (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Tach auch.



Wünsche einen schönen Abend euch Allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Tach auch.



Guten Abend


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

bortaS bir jablu'DI'reh QaQqu'nay´ej pop 'oH ghob'e' ´ach pujwI' HIvlu'chugh quvbe'lu'!
bIghov jeghbe` thlInganpu`


----------



## White-Frost (8. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> bortaS bir jablu'DI'reh QaQqu'nay´ej pop 'oH ghob'e' ´ach pujwI' HIvlu'chugh quvbe'lu'!
> bIghov jeghbe` thlInganpu`


ich erkenns aber übersetzten so hardcore hats sich mein vater doch nich reingedröhnt


----------



## Crackmack (8. August 2008)

So ma ne neue sig basteln xD da die alte net mehr angezeigt wird-.-


----------



## Siu (8. August 2008)

Gut, dass das bei dir noch ein paar Jahre dauert mit der Uni Camillo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> bortaS bir jablu'DI'reh QaQqu'nay´ej pop 'oH ghob'e' ´ach pujwI' HIvlu'chugh quvbe'lu'!
> bIghov jeghbe` thlInganpu`



*auf rücken klopp*
Is die gräte nu aus deinem Hals draßen? =D


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

Für alle räudigen Romulaner, Frauen und weichen Terraner...

Rache ist ein Gericht das am besten kalt serviert wieder und Tugend ist der Lohn aber da ist keine Ehre die schwachen anzugreifen!
Erinner dich Klingonen ergeben sich nicht!

Und ich habs mir selbst beigebracht, einfach mir das Wörterbuch/Lernbuch geholt und rangesetzt


----------



## White-Frost (8. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Und ich habs mir selbst beigebracht, einfach mir das Wörterbuch/Lernbuch geholt und rangesetzt


muss ich dazu was sagen oder is die allgemeine meinung über dieses verhalten klar^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Und ich habs mir selbst beigebracht, einfach mir das Wörterbuch/Lernbuch geholt und rangesetzt



So viel Zeit hätte ich auch gerne...hups, hab ich ja :>


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

o--m---g


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Ich hab's ja net so mit Sprachen.^^


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

naja spamm0rn ist auch nciht sinvoller als klingonisch zu lernen^^ 
apropo wir haben gestern 27 seiten in er nacht geschrieben^^


----------



## Siu (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> So viel Zeit hätte ich auch gerne...hups, hab ich ja :>




Gut, dass man das nicht merkt. Es sollte ein Ban für Leute geben, die mehr als 200 Einträge in 24 Stunden verfassen...das is echt Spam.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ne er ha nicht gespammt ich ala und er habens uns sehr lange amüsiert geholfen und unterhalten habe gestern auch an die 150 gemacht


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

peDoghQo'


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Gut, dass man das nicht merkt. Es sollte ein Ban für Leute geben, die mehr als 200 Einträge in 24 Stunden verfassen...das is echt Spam.



Es ist absolut inkorrekt mich deswegen persönlich anzugreifen, ich habe dir nie etwas getan und weiß mich zu benehmen, halt dich bitte zurück.
Davon abgesehn find ich das ziemlich unfreundlich mich wegen einem Post ohne Sinn so anzuschwärzen, du tust das ja auch manchmal.



> ne er ha nicht gespammt ich ala und er habens uns sehr lange amüsiert geholfen und unterhalten habe gestern auch an die 150 gemacht



Danke, dass du mir hilfst =D


----------



## Siu (8. August 2008)

Der Esel nennt sich immer zuletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fühl mich total alt hier.. glaube nur 1-2 Leute sind älter... -.-"


----------



## White-Frost (8. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> peDoghQo'


ich blick jetz nich ganz den zusammenhang mit der aussage drüber und deiner aussage aber wird schon passen... auserdem steh ich dazu


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

Was sollte da nicht passen?


----------



## Siu (8. August 2008)

Ksjfnafaoa94 ... heisst das auch irgendwas? Hoffe nicht.. wenn doch, bitte was beleidigendes.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

so auch meinerseits nen guten Abend!


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

hi


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> so auch meinerseits nen guten Abend!



Na, du ;D


----------



## White-Frost (8. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Was sollte da nicht passen?


seit nicht dumm? oder irre ich ich kappier den zusammenhang einfach nich egal XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

Ehm wenn ichs richtig in Erinnerung habe war es "Seit nicht Albern"


----------



## White-Frost (8. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ehm wenn ichs richtig in Erinnerung habe war es "Seit nicht Albern"


passt n bissel besser hmm sry^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

*gg* Ich werd doch noch wissen was ich sage xD


----------



## White-Frost (8. August 2008)

ich glaub ich flack mich jetz dann shcon hin bin fertig XD^^


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Wasn hier los? Komm gar nicht mehr mit.^^


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

ich raffe auch irgendwie net über was ihr redet oO


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Freudenpipi!


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ich auch nicht^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

Ganz einfach Shrukan

*may' Daa jaHDI' SuvwI' juppu' Daj lonbe *


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> ich auch nicht^^





> Freudenpipi!



Nu versteh ich garnichts mehr...


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

blupp höre mir gerade BuffedCast an..


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

THEMA muss her!!!einseinsdrölf!


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ist er gut?? wer ist alles dabei?n ist florian delle dabei? ich liebe florian delle


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

FloZwo ist dabei
oha schwul? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

flo1 ist ein gott^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

naDev tlhinganpu´ tu´lu


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

na ich find Benni, Zam, Annette und David am Besten ^^
jeder auf seine eigene Art ;D


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> oha schwul? biggrin.gif



Lieber keine Anschuldigungen in den Raum stellen ;D



> flo1 ist ein gott^^



/sign


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Flo1 sieht aba am besten aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

david mag ich nicht aber annette ist eine nette und MARCEL und Björn und Bernd sind super ach was sag ich ich mag alle^^

jop flo1 ist sehr cool.

womens are stupid and i dont respect them *sing*^^YEAH


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> womens



Sprich lieber Deutschisch ;D


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

ich find David hat immer gute Sprüche parat ^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> ich find David hat immer gute Sprüche parat ^^



Als WoW Spieler kann ich nur sagen FloZwo hat die besten Sprüche :>


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> naja spamm0rn ist auch nciht sinvoller als klingonisch zu lernen^^
> apropo wir haben gestern 27 seiten in er nacht geschrieben^^



habe 2 in einer sekunde geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Spoiler



Joni, wieso bist du nicht mehr in icq on?


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

sei froh dass dich keiner meldet^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Joni, wieso bist du nicht mehr in icq on?



wtf is 



Spoiler



Joni


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

ich kann mich ja selber melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt gibs gnade^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

ich kann mich ja selber melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt gibs gnade^^


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

icq name vom jonas


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Hetz mich nicht! Mach ja gleich an =(


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Nabend allemann und alanium =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

Schon wieder einen Triple Post... Du legst es aber darauf an


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> icq name vom jonas


Der heißt Jonathan. oO


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

servus


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

hm was war das?


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

olol übertreib


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

AUS!


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

boah du §$(/T%&!"%$$ muss das sein??


und zu ala: der heißt Jonas für mich und ich darf auch so nennen


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

shit schon wieder 3 seiten spam -.-

das sit nicht gewollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Was zum teufel war das Klunker ? ein vierzehner o.O


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

oO Klunker!


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> boah du §$(/T%&!"%$$ muss das sein??
> 
> 
> und zu ala: der heißt Jonas für mich und ich darf auch so nennen






D132 schrieb:


> Was zum teufel war das Klunker ? ein vierzehner o.O



ne ca 60 posts -.-

doch nur 57 laut dem counter...


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Der heißt Jonathan. oO



Das mit dem jonas ist ein running gag ;D


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

boah klunker du hast glück das ich dich mag


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

O... M... G...!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

Klunker... auch wenn es laggt einmal klicken reicht aus...


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

jetzt ist er seine sig ändern in 57 OH lol


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Das mit dem jonas ist ein running gag ;D


^^ Jo, weiß doch.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> boah du §$(/T%&!"%$$ muss das sein??
> 
> 
> und zu ala: der heißt Jonas für mich und ich darf auch so nennen



was ist mit mir?


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ne Klunker nicht du^^


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> was ist mit mir?


Nicht du, Atheistic.^^


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

shrukan heißt er^^


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nicht du, Atheistic.^^



asooo schade ich dachte man redet mal über mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Klunker... auch wenn es laggt einmal klicken reicht aus...



 ne ich hau lieber wie en beklopter auf meiner maus rum, damit das forum gesprengt wird, eure beiträge dazwischen untergehen, alle mich hassen und ich einen bann riskiere -.-


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> ^^ Jo, weiß doch.... sad.gif



Ich vergaß...Ala weiß ALLES =D


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> shrukan heißt er^^



ne shru oder jonas sonst net -.- !! ^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Danke an den Mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ja meine 2 jonase^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> jonase



Jonase hört sich an , als würdest du über Jo´s Nase reden xD


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

jo irgendwie schon ^^


----------



## Ocian (8. August 2008)

Klunker, auch wenn deine Internetleitung scheinbar nicht die schnellste ist. so klicke maximal einmal den Sendebutton. Ansonnsten ist das mit der verwarnung gar nicht mal so weit hergeholt.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

aion ist toll


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Klunker, auch wenn deine Internetleitung scheinbar nicht die schnellste ist. so klicke maximal einmal den Sendebutton. Ansonnsten ist das mit der verwarnung gar nicht mal so weit hergeholt.



Wenn Klunker weg ist muss jemand seine Signatur übernehmen, ohne geht mal garnicht =P


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Wenn Klunker weg ist muss jemand seine Signatur übernehmen, ohne geht mal garnicht =P



Soll ich en testament verfassen?^^
bte zockt wer trackmania nation?


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ja MAXI GSTETENBAUER ZOCKT DAS !!!!!!!!! MAXIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

meisnt du mich? Oo könnte das maxi drauf schließen^^


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

kennst du maxi gstetenbauer nicht?

der coolste bayer der welt?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> kennst du maxi gstetenbauer nicht?



Kennt den hier überhaupt irgendwer?


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

ich kenne den =)

maxi gstettenbauer


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

ich kenn den net


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> maxi gstettenbauer



Sekunde...
*Nase Reibt*
*an die Stirn fass*
Ich hab´s!
GIGA Mod?


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Maximilian Ronald Alfons Gstettenbauer ist Netzreporter bei GIGA\\Games im PC-Bereich


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

ahaaaa kennen muss ich den aber net oder?


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> maxi gstetenbauer


Da wohn ich!!!!11111einseinselflelflelflelflelfelfelfelfellef111!


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ja siehst du 

ich finde giga toll: am liebsten mag ich: Dennis etienne Felix Phil flo Nils Christiane susi Vio Maxi und und und

DOCH MUSST DU!!


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

öhm nö, der taucht doch aber ab und zu auf^^


----------



## Crackmack (8. August 2008)

So wieder da sagt ma is minas on?^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

nö kenn ich nid


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So wieder da sagt ma is minas on?^^


ne isser nid


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

neij#n


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nö kenn ich nid



geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss man ihn erst anschreiben^^


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Nabend Minas.^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2008)

So Gut Nacht ich geh jetzt Star Trek Armada II: Fleet Operations spielen


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

klucker ich hab nid wegen deiner däömlichen pm hier geschrieben -.-^^ sondern weil mir langweilig ist und ichwas im bg tun muss Xd


----------



## Crackmack (8. August 2008)

Gut du bist on sach ma kannst mir ne B.l.a.c.k. sig machn?^^


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

lol leechen???


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Gut du bist on sach ma kannst mir ne B.l.a.c.k. sig machn?^^


ne


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

o...m...g


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

boah ich denk wieder an Schule mir gehts scheiße... ich brauch andere Gedanken *versucht an andere Sachen zu denken*


----------



## Crackmack (8. August 2008)

wiso nid?^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> lol leechen???



film ist ferrtig
auf p0rn kein bock
nebenbei mariokart zocken is nid soo doll .. 
und ich muss hier alein deffen weils sonst eh keiner tut ^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> wiso nid?^^


wiso schon?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Hy Minas
:>


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

hiho hellsing fan du xD


----------



## Crackmack (8. August 2008)

Bööö bruch e neui sig aber chan das allei nit xD


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> film ist ferrtig
> auf p0rn kein bock
> nebenbei mariokart zocken is nid soo doll ..
> und ich muss hier alein deffen weils sonst eh keiner tut ^^



mario kart für was? wii oder n64 emu?^^ oder ds oder snes oder gb ?


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

auf porno kein bock wieso nich?


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

mich interessiert gerade ob mich hier überhaupt noch wer mag^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> hiho hellsing fan du xD



Bist du ein Gleichgesinnter? =D
Hab meine erste Folge auf der DvD eines Pc-Magazins gesehn *hust* wasnicht annähernd an die, eines Buffed Magazins heranrecith =D
Da ar ich noch soooo klein :>


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> mich interessiert gerade ob mich hier überhaupt noch wer mag^^


Ich mag dich noch.^^


----------



## RAV88 (8. August 2008)

nabend wie gehts?


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> auf porno kein bock wieso nich?


>.<


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

das ist screenfun JONAS!! habe die cd auch daheim !!


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> mario kart für was? wii oder n64 emu?^^ oder ds oder snes oder gb ?


emu xd


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Imba ist was gutes!


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bööö bruch e neui sig aber chan das allei nit xD



mimimi xD
vlt mach ich was .. aber atm so 0 bock


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> das ist screenfun JONAS!! habe die cd auch daheim !!


+

Nicht aufgefallen, dass ich den Namen absichtlich nicht genanntn habe? xD


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

yeah gleichm mal ausfüllen ob ich imba genug bin^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> auf porno kein bock wieso nich?


weil ich lieber wieder ne freundin hab ...
und alle 2min auf leertaste drücken ist doof


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Hallo ignoriert ihr mich ?


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> mich interessiert gerade ob mich hier überhaupt noch wer mag^^


dich mag ich nid xd aber deine sig ^^ ne ich mag dich irgendwie ..


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Hallo ignoriert ihr mich ?


hey kittttyyyy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Hallo ignoriert ihr mich ?


Hiho, du... verdammt, wie nenn' ich dich bloß? oO


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Hallo ignoriert ihr mich ?



Wie kommst du darauf Oô?


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hey kittttyyyy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Huhu ! *minas anschnurrr*


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

dich würd ich nie ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mag deinen ava zu gut^^


----------



## Crackmack (8. August 2008)

Sagt ma welscher ava is besser ? der http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/2042/am...lshelmetql7.gif oder den der jetzt aktiv is?^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Bist du ein Gleichgesinnter? =D
> Hab meine erste Folge auf der DvD eines Pc-Magazins gesehn *hust* wasnicht annähernd an die, eines Buffed Magazins heranrecith =D
> Da ar ich noch soooo klein :>



des mit den ignorieren ist mein ding halo kitty^^

habe auch die screenfun dvd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> >.<



2ma pff ... pff ...^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> dich würd ich nie ignorieren biggrin.gif mag deinen ava zu gut^^



Ich hab diesen Halo Hipe nie verstanden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 2ma pff ... pff ...^^


Stimmt, als ob dus 2 Mal schaffst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagt ma welscher ava is besser ? der http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/2042/am...lshelmetql7.gif oder den der jetzt aktiv is?^^


keinen von beiden?


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich hab diesen Halo Hipe nie verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du bist noch zu klein um das zu verstehen glaub mir deine zeit kommt auch irgendwann =)


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

du mgst spaceballs oder?^^ blieb bei dem jetzigen ich mag den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Stimmt, als ob dus 2 Mal schaffst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lurock wo warst du ?


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Lurock wo warst du ?


Wann?


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Stimmt, als ob dus 2 Mal schaffst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach komm .. tu doch nid so schaust doch gern zu xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ich habs mal 2 mal gemacht aber dann hat man blaue flecken


----------



## Crackmack (8. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagt ma welscher ava is besser ? der http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/2042/am...lshelmetql7.gif oder den der jetzt aktiv is?^^




Beantworten pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Du bist noch zu klein um das zu verstehen glaub mir deine zeit kommt auch irgendwann =)



Ich hasse es, wenn Leute das sagen


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wann?


du bist noch lvl 16 und keine spur von dir in wow^^


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ich habs mal 2 mal gemacht aber dann hat man blaue flecken


WTF?


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

was?


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ich habs mal 2 mal gemacht aber dann hat man blaue flecken


dann machst du was falsch xD


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

platzhalter....


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> du bist noch lvl 16 und keine spur von dir in wow^^


Aso, ich hab meine alten Chars weiter gezockt, Schurke fast auf lvl 30 gebracht und mit meinem Main knapp 1k G gefarmt... Sorry... =/


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Beantworten pls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




habe doch geantwortet


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aso, ich hab meine alten Chars weiter gezockt, Schurke fast auf lvl 30 gebracht und mit meinem Main knapp 1k G gefarmt... Sorry... =/


Was !? du sollst mit uns zocken wir sind doch der Kuhschubsclan!


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aso, ich hab meine alten Chars weiter gezockt, Schurke fast auf lvl 30 gebracht und mit meinem Main knapp 1k G gefarmt... Sorry... =/


farmbot !


----------



## Crackmack (8. August 2008)

Wirklich? xD


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

achja wie macht mans den richtig?


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wirklich? xD



ja ne seite vorher^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

icgh hab auch geantwortet .. mit : find beide doof^^


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Was !? du sollst mit uns zocken wir sind doch der Kuhschubsclan!


Ich schäme mich, tut mir Leid... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (8. August 2008)

ah so habs gesehen ich behalt die jetzt ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

wir könnten ja alle auf dem gleichen Server neu anfangen und die Community Mobben? :>


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> achja wie macht mans den richtig?


willst video von lurock wie ers macht? xD
verkaufe auf anfrage ..bis jetzt 50k gold damit gemacht xD


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich, tut mir Leid...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kommt dein krieger eigetnlich nochmal wieder? hätte mit lvl 80 gerne ein duell gegen dich =)


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> wir könnten ja alle auf dem gleichen Server neu anfangen und die Community Mobben? :>



das können wa auch im wow forum xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich, tut mir Leid...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was soll nur aus uns werden Lod is zwar erst 11 aber der zockt immerhin wieder du bist erst 16 luxaz is 22 und ich 27 ! lurock wieso musstest du es so weit kommen lassen !?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> kommt dein krieger eigetnlich nochmal wieder? hätte mit lvl 80 gerne ein duell gegen dich =)



Krieger reißen nichts im Duell =P


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> kommt dein krieger eigetnlich nochmal wieder? hätte mit lvl 80 gerne ein duell gegen dich =)


mit 80 luuul
bis dann gibts nur noch dk's
stellts euch vor

av
40 dk vs 40 dk
jeder benutzt den selben spell xD


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> das können wa auch im wow forum xD happy.gif



Sowas gibbet? xD


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Krieger reißen nichts im Duell =P


100% crit an bäm bäm? und so xd


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Sowas gibbet? xD


jo hab ich durch nen bug mal gefunden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> mit 80 luuul
> bis dann gibts nur noch dk's
> stellts euch vor
> 
> ...



Fuck Off DK!
Ich renn mit 80 immernoh mit PvE geskilltem T5 Restoshamm im Bg rumm und lass mich umhauen!


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Fuck Off DK!
> Ich renn mit 80 immernoh mit PvE geskilltem T5 Restoshamm im Bg rumm und lass mich umhauen!


Tu das, ich werd DK zocken!


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

restro baum xD hahahaha
/wirken Verbannen (Rang2)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

irrgendwie hab ich das gefühl hier läuft nur oberflächensmaltalk hier ist nichts mit extremen hartcorespamen irgendwie sind einige zu schüchtern hier !


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mit 80 luuul
> bis dann gibts nur noch dk's
> stellts euch vor
> 
> ...


Made my night. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Fuck Off DK!
> Ich renn mit 80 immernoh mit PvE geskilltem T5 Restoshamm im Bg rumm und lass mich umhauen!


Restoshamm  <-- schamane ^^ 
mist kein banish ..
fluch der sprachen -> fear + totems von hund killen lassen


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

doch würd schon


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

ich bleib meiner linie treu fire mage ftw


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Made my night.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich mach dir gern ne schöne nacht Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> irrgendwie hab ich das gefühl hier läuft nur oberflächensmaltalk hier ist nichts mit extremen hartcorespamen irgendwie sind einige zu schüchtern hier !


FICKEN!!

Na, was sagst du jetzt? >.<


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> restro baum xD hahahaha
> /wirken Verbannen (Rang2)



haha, ab lvl 80 kann ich Dots disppelen, ihr Hexer könnt mich mal xP



> Tu das, ich werd DK zocken!



Irgendwas böses musst du ja spielen...
und wie jeder weiß....
Rogues Do It From Behind!


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

TOKIOHOTEL KREISCH!!!!!


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> irrgendwie hab ich das gefühl hier läuft nur oberflächensmaltalk hier ist nichts mit extremen hartcorespamen irgendwie sind einige zu schüchtern hier !



jo leider .. .. 
da gabs doch mal so ein spiel hmm

war hat angst vom pösen mod?
wir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn er kommt
rennen wir davon 

*g*


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> irrgendwie hab ich das gefühl hier läuft nur oberflächensmaltalk hier ist nichts mit extremen hartcorespamen irgendwie sind einige zu schüchtern hier !



dann leg doch mal vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> FICKEN!!



Lawl!
Ich kenn dich ausm Fernsehn


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ja bei bill ne aus Tv total?^^


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

lurock musstest du wieder mal an die tafel ! XD *insider*


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> haha, ab lvl 80 kann ich Dots disppelen, ihr Hexer könnt mich mal xP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit 80 dotet der warlock nimmer .. da gibts illidan onehit form !

naja sonst hab ich noch meinen arschficker .. aka schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei wer wird nicht gern von ner weiblichen nachtelfe genommen xD


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

achja ROUGES DO IT FROM BEHIND palas aber auch loool


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> dann leg doch mal vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kein problem muss erst mal warm werden


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> TOKIOHOTEL KREISCH!!!!!



/ignore .. 4 lifetime  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> lurock musstest du wieder mal an die tafel ! XD *insider*


Zomfg, zum Glück nicht, aber mittlerweile sitz ich neben der... Da hilft nichtmal mehr der Eismann... xD


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

Oo?


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> kein problem muss erst mal warm werden



d132 anzünd
warm genug =)
/kuscheln
so .. nun solltest warm haben .. gogo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Zomfg, zum Glück nicht, aber mittlerweile sitz ich neben der... Da hilft nichtmal mehr der Eismann... xD


Zomgafzt ! Pics ich need pics sons glaub ich nix !


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> mit 80 dotet der warlock nimmer .. da gibts illidan onehit form !
> 
> naja sonst hab ich noch meinen arschficker .. aka schurken
> 
> ...



<--Gnomschurkentwinker!!!

Kann man illidanform disppeln? lolz


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Zomfg, zum Glück nicht, aber mittlerweile sitz ich neben der... Da hilft nichtmal mehr der Eismann... xD



.. den spruch hab ich ma irgend in nem hip hop lied gehört .. schäm dich lurock


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Lurock ich muss das einfach erzählen oder mach du es bitte aber es muss an die öfftenlichkeit XD


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> <--Gnomschurkentwinker!!!
> 
> Kann man illidanform disppeln? lolz


ne


----------



## Vanía (8. August 2008)

DA ISSER WIEDER DA =D
hach ja wie gehts euch? ^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Zomfg, zum Glück nicht, aber mittlerweile sitz ich neben der... Da hilft nichtmal mehr der Eismann... xD



worum gehts da genau?


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Zomgafzt ! Pics ich need pics sons glaub ich nix !


Abwarten, Tee trinken!



Minastirit schrieb:


> .. den spruch hab ich ma irgend in nem hip hop lied gehört .. schäm dich lurock


Ich nicht, ich hör kein HipHop, du anscheinend schon...


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

WAR IS COMING!


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Lurock ich muss das einfach erzählen oder mach du es bitte aber es muss an die öfftenlichkeit XD


NEIN! AUS, SITZ, PLATZ!


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

lurock du hast noch 10 minuten oder ich erzähls^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> DA ISSER WIEDER DA =D
> hach ja wie gehts euch? ^^



gut und dir? =)

irgentwie kommt es mir vor als würde war zu wenig spielinhalt bieten.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> DA ISSER WIEDER DA =D


wb


> hach ja wie gehts euch? ^^


Gut soweit


> ne


Hörst du wohl auf meine rethorischen fragen zu beantworten? xD


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

reiß dich am riemen das muss einfach in die öfftenlichkeit das ist zu genial als es dem thread vorzuenthalten


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

er wurde als kind vom wickeltisch geworfen?


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> lurock du hast noch 10 minuten oder ich erzähls^^





Lurock schrieb:


> NEIN! AUS, SITZ, PLATZ!



!


----------



## Vanía (8. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> gut und dir? =)
> 
> irgentwie kommt es mir vor als würde war zu wenig spielinhalt bieten.


desweegen bin ich wieder am wow zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> er wurde als kind vom wickeltisch geworfen?


Nein viel besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Wenn du Fred nicht alles erzählst wir Fred böse
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEqwKNNQBwc


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Da ist Vanía! oO

Nabönd.^^


----------



## Siu (8. August 2008)

hmmm


----------



## Vanía (8. August 2008)

ja hier bin cih zum teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

Gesern war mehr niveau da^^


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> desweegen bin ich wieder am wow zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich merk schon...du antwortest mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

uuuuh nun hast du Fred echt böse gemacht!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Gesern war mehr niveau da^^



haha! du meinst nivea, nicht niveau, gibs zu!


----------



## Vanía (8. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich merk schon...du antwortest mir nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist ja net on.... xD


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> lurock du hast noch 10 minuten oder ich erzähls^^



go sag was immer es ist .. mir is langweilig


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Wenn du Fred nicht alles erzählst wir Fred böse
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEqwKNNQBwc


Oh mein Gott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Langweilig?
Ich verbreite mal Amateurvideos von Forenmitgliedern!
Ihr dürft raten, wer es war xP


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> hmmm


*brüll* SIU !!!!!


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

Lurock?


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Lurock entweder du oder ich ^^ was ist dir lieber ? bedenke ich könnte es ausschmücken ^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Langweilig?
> Ich verbreite mal Amateurvideos von Forenmitgliedern!
> Ihr dürft raten, wer es war xP



black muffin? xD ah ne der hat hip hop cap


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Ich kann garnich aufhörn über den kerl in der Dusche zu lachen. lulz =D


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Lurock entweder du oder ich ^^ was ist dir lieber ? bedenke ich könnte es ausschmücken ^^



SAAAAAGGG !!!


----------



## Siu (8. August 2008)

Nabend D132


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

hui siu auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Lurock entweder du oder ich ^^ was ist dir lieber ? bedenke ich könnte es ausschmücken ^^



Ihr beide wart dass, seid Zwillingsbrüder.
Schmück mal


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ihr beide war dass seid Zwillingsbrüder.
> Schmück mal


ihr beide war dass ?`.. du deutsch lernen auf ort wo gut is?


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Wenn Lurock nicht will das ichs erzähle warten wir halt bis er den thread verlassen hat XD 
go go go lurock go lurock go lurock go go lurock gogogogo lurock


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> hr beide war dass ?`.. du deutsch lernen auf ort wo gut is?


20 Sekunden zum Editieren gebraucht...
Ist ja gut, du bist besser!


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Wenn du Fred nicht alles erzählst wir Fred böse
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEqwKNNQBwc


OMG XD


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

stimmveränderung


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> 20 Sekunden zum Editieren gebraucht...
> Ist ja gut, du bist besser!


hat mich 10sec gekostet ne antwort zu schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (8. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hui siu auch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Joa. Zwischendurch unso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> stimmveränderung



Helium + PC, hab Hintergrundinformationen, bin ja Fan


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Wenn du Fred nicht alles erzählst wir Fred böse
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEqwKNNQBwc


wasn das für ein bekaktes kind?^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Joa. Zwischendurch unso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


coooool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Is lurock weg ?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> wasn das für ein bekaktes kind?^^



Fred is angry, Fred is very angry :>


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

wie fan?


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Joa. Zwischendurch unso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab' dich schon vermisst, Schnuffel.^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Is lurock weg ?


jo und nun sag oder schick per pm


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

PM? lulz
Sag!!!11


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hab' dich schon vermisst, Schnuffel.^^


mich vermisst du nie ;(  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Go, D132, bitte sag es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ja sprich du eitriger außguss eines Menschenohrs oder wir werden dich vierteien, strecken und dir die Zunge abschneiden!


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mich vermisst du nie ;(
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jawohl!


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Hmmm ich würd so gerne aber das is echt privat und lurock is der führer des Kuhschubsclans wo ich mitglied binn vieleicht könnte er böse werden -.-


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> ja sprich du eitriger außguss eines Menschenohrs oder wir werden dich vierteien, strecken und dir die Zunge abschneiden!



Reihenfolge umkehren


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

schick per pm rausschmeisen kann dich nur der mod.^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Jawohl!



Mann bist du gemein :>
Wie kann man ihn nicht vermissen? Oô
;D


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

Nix da, keine PM! Wenn, will ich auch lesen was du da über mich erzählst!


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Jawohl!


heisst das nun ja ich vermiss dich oder ne ich vermiss dich nid ;(


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Hmmm ich würd so gerne aber das is echt privat und lurock is der führer des Kuhschubsclans wo ich mitglied binn vieleicht könnte er böse werden -.-



awas lurock ist ein mann (meistens) der üverlebt sowas


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nix da, keine PM! Wenn, will ich auch lesen was du da über mich erzählst!


Lurock erzähl du es doch einfach =D


----------



## Siu (8. August 2008)

Wann sind bei euch allen Ferien vorbei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

in 30 tagen


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> heisst das nun ja ich vermiss dich oder ne ich vermiss dich nid ;(


Scheiße, ich vermisse dich =(
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mue6Vc_T9Ds
Wooo bist du mein Sonnenlicht?


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

*zu lurock grins* du weißt schon das mit der tafel und so XD


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Lurock erzähl du es doch einfach =D


Nein, ich fand das gar net so toll!



Siu schrieb:


> Wann sind bei euch allen Ferien vorbei?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schon seit ner Woche...


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> heisst das nun ja ich vermiss dich oder ne ich vermiss dich nid ;(


Das war als "doch" gemeint, d.h. wenn de ma net da bist, is schon vermissen.^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Scheiße, ich vermisse dich =(
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mue6Vc_T9Ds
> Wooo bist du mein Sonnenlicht?


hAHAHAHA
find die version von tv total besser


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Wann sind bei euch allen Ferien vorbei? tongue.gif


Wie lange dauern die nochmal?


----------



## Siu (8. August 2008)

6 Wochen


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, ich fand das gar net so toll!
> 
> 
> Schon seit ner Woche...



Ach komm ein echter mann kann über sich selber lachen !
ich hab nächste woche montag schule


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wann sind bei euch allen Ferien vorbei?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Letztes freies WE jetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das war als "doch" gemeint, d.h. wenn de ma net da bist, is schon vermissen.^^



juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Hmmmh
Fast noch 6 Wochen
*grins*


----------



## Siu (8. August 2008)

Dann is ja wieder Ruhe hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Letztes freies WE jetzt. cry.gif






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> *zu lurock grins* du weißt schon das mit der tafel und so XD



sag oder die aus meiner sig hackt dich auch futsch !
hasse das ich weis was .. aber ich sags nid lalala ..


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

SHRUKAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH LOL ICHNHABE DICH IM BUFFED CAST GEHÖHRT DU HAST GEWONNEN GRATULIERE DIR!


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Dann is ja wieder Ruhe hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das is aber doof .. dann spam ich hier nimmer ..


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Lurock komm schon erzähls uns !
da fällt mir ein ihr müsst bei diesem kleinen filmausschnitt anstelle des namens von Hugo Lurock einsetzten^^
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=enZ4fTMB5I4 passt grad irrgendwie^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> SHRUKAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH LOL ICHNHABE DICH IM BUFFED CAST GEHÖHRT DU HAST GEWONNEN GRATULIERE DIR!



Ernsthaft? Oô


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

ja ehrlich


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sag oder die aus meiner sig hackt dich auch futsch !
> hasse das ich weis was .. aber ich sags nid lalala ..


Ich will halt das lurock das selber erzählt dann ist es nicht so peinlich


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

"Sillä pahinta tänään on valkea valo,
Joka silmiini lyö eikä varjoja varo
Sillä pahinta tänään on valkea valo
Mene pois, mene pois, mene pois, pilaat pimeyteni"

*vor sich hinsing*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (8. August 2008)

Gute Nacht zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Lurock ich meins erst sag es doch endlich !


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Gute Nacht zusammen sleep.gif



Schlaf gut.


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

Nacht, Schnuffel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> ja ehrlich



Gz Jonas!!!11


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

Nacht Siu


----------



## Lurock (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Lurock ich meins erst sag es doch endlich !


Omg, guck mal in dein Postfach, du Vollnudel!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

lawl,
Shiu ist auch Schami? Oô
Schamispieler sind mir immer gleich symphatisch


----------



## D132 (8. August 2008)

aso warte^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ich will halt das lurock das selber erzählt dann ist es nicht so peinlich


mir WAYNE !


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Gute Nacht zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nachti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> mir WAYNE !



Uns Wayne!

/push


----------



## Minastirit (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> lawl,
> Shiu ist auch Schami? Oô
> Schamispieler sind mir immer gleich symphatisch


hab nen schami /hunter/wl/schurke ^^ bin ich auch sympathisch =?


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Wie ich mal wieder ignoriert werde. >.<


----------



## Minastirit (9. August 2008)

wirst du ?
sorry süsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> hab nen schami /hunter/wl/schurke ^^ bin ich auch sympathisch =?



Aber sowas von

Hat Lurock nen Schamitwink?
Spielt Ala wow? 
xP


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Wie ich mal wieder ignoriert werde. >.<



Von wem denn? :>


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Ok leute ich hab ihn soweit gleich erzähl ichs euch !


----------



## Minastirit (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Aber sowas von
> 
> Hat Lurock nen Schamitwink?
> Spielt Ala wow?
> xP



ala hat ma wow gespielt
lurock hat auch sicher nen schami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahja die 4 sind halt meine 70er ..^^


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Aber sowas von
> 
> Hat Lurock nen Schamitwink?
> Spielt Ala wow?
> xP


Ich habe aufgehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hatte 'nen süßen Knuddelbären und 'nen Shami, bin ich jetzt supersympathsich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> "Sillä pahinta tänään on valkea valo,
> Joka silmiini lyö eikä varjoja varo
> Sillä pahinta tänään on valkea valo
> Mene pois, mene pois, mene pois, pilaat pimeyteni"
> ...



*mitsing*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> lurock hat auch sicher nen schami
> 
> ala hat ma wow gespielt



I´m so fucking Hellseher!!!11
Nomen als Adjektiv =D


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Von wem denn? :>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Post oben auf 1309? oO Keiner beachtet mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> und 'nen Shami



Ernsthaft jetzt? =D


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Lurock muss meine wersion nur noch für gut erachten und ihr den tüvstempel draufhauen


----------



## Minastirit (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich habe aufgehört.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


+ du hast tt bonus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Post oben auf 1309? oO Keiner beachtet mich! crying.gif



*In Finnischkurs geh*


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

mir is fad brauche offtopic


----------



## Minastirit (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> :hmm:
> 
> Post oben auf 1309? oO Keiner beachtet mich!
> 
> ...


welchen meinst? das singen? hab was dazu geschrieben ;( ich tu dich nid ignorieren


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> mir is fad brauche offtopic





> + du hast tt bonus blush.gif



Er hat ein verbotenes Wort gesagt Oô
Wie unlangweilig


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> welchen meinst? das singen? hab was dazu geschrieben ;( ich tu dich nid ignorieren


zu spät gesehen, sorry. ^^


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

was sol man auf gesinge sagen?^^


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Zitat Lurock: Früher hab ich immer gesagt: Etwas ist scheiße geil!
Aber ab heute, werd ich das nicht mehr tun, es gibt einen ganz klaren Unterschied!

Geil: Wenn ein gut aussehendes, von Gott mit ordentlicher Austattung versehenes Mädel mit tiefem Ausschnitt sich weit vornüberbeugt um dir Kreide zugeben....

Scheiße: ...wenn du dann an die Tafel musst!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> was sol man auf gesinge sagen?^^



Irgendwas sinnloses halt, wie immer


----------



## Minastirit (9. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> was sol man auf gesinge sagen?^^



kannst du es hochladen mit nem striptease video? .. 
dann würd ichs mir ansehen xD


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ernsthaft jetzt? =D


Jo.^^ Auf... 43, glaub's.^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Zitat Lurock: Früher hab ich immer gesagt: Etwas ist scheiße geil!
> Aber ab heute, werd ich das nicht mehr tun, es gibt einen ganz klaren Unterschied!
> 
> Geil: Wenn ein gut aussehendes, von Gott mit ordentlicher Austattung versehenes Mädel mit tiefem Ausschnitt sich weit vornüberbeugt um dir Kreide zugeben....
> ...



*totkichert*
*Lachträne wegwisch*


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Habt ihrs mitbekommen ? ich finde das so zum weglachen XD


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Jo.^^ Auf... 43, glaub's.^^



Mein höchster Twink ist 40 -.-*


----------



## Minastirit (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Zitat Lurock: Früher hab ich immer gesagt: Etwas ist scheiße geil!
> Aber ab heute, werd ich das nicht mehr tun, es gibt einen ganz klaren Unterschied!
> 
> Geil: Wenn ein gut aussehendes, von Gott mit ordentlicher Austattung versehenes Mädel mit tiefem Ausschnitt sich weit vornüberbeugt um dir Kreide zugeben....
> ...



lurock du bist der beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber stimmt schon ..


----------



## Klunker (9. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> + du hast tt bonus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Minas -.- sowas tippt man nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^  

So euer Klunker ist mal off und guckt Cube Zero weiter cusi =)


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> kannst du es hochladen mit nem striptease video? ..
> dann würd ichs mir ansehen xD



Ich auch =P


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Zitat Lurock: Früher hab ich immer gesagt: Etwas ist scheiße geil!
> Aber ab heute, werd ich das nicht mehr tun, es gibt einen ganz klaren Unterschied!
> 
> Geil: Wenn ein gut aussehendes, von Gott mit ordentlicher Austattung versehenes Mädel mit tiefem Ausschnitt sich weit vornüberbeugt um dir Kreide zugeben....
> ...


Need Roflsmiley aus icq. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> So euer Klunker ist mal off und guckt Cube Zero weiter cusi =)



Viel Spaß

*Tanzt* 300 geknackt =D


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

striptease gucke ich nie irgendwie langweilig


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Gute Nacht, Klunkerchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> striptease gucke ich nie irgendwie langweilig



Needz Lügendetektor


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kannst du es hochladen mit nem striptease video? ..
> dann würd ichs mir ansehen xD


Ihr wollt sehen, wie ich nach und nach meinen vernarbten Körper enthülle? oO


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Striptease ist langweilig? Oh man du warst wohl noch nie auf Klassenfahrt...


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

Ne wirklich wenn ichs brauche kuke ich was ordentliches

so soft sachen kann ich irgendwie nett da ich nicht oft an sex denke sondern da nur ne frau ist die sich auszieht und an einer nackten billigen frau finde ich jetzt nicht erotisierendes


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Ne wirklich wenn ichs brauche kuke ich was ordentliches
> 
> so soft sachen kann ich irgendwie nett da ich nicht oft an sex denke sondern da nur ne frau ist die sich auszieht und an einer nackten billigen frau finde ich jetzt nicht erotisierendes


Ihr habt nackte billige Frauen in eurer Klasse?


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Ne wirklich wenn ichs brauche kuke ich was ordentliches
> 
> so soft sachen kann ich irgendwie nett da ich nicht oft an sex denke sondern da nur ne frau ist die sich auszieht und an einer nackten billigen frau finde ich jetzt nicht erotisierendes


Genauso denkt mein bester Freund auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (



Spoiler



Und er ist schwul.^^


)


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Striptease ist langweilig? Oh man du warst wohl noch nie auf Klassenfahrt



Klingt nach noch einer interresanten geschichte...

Apropos Klassenfahrt...
Ala, ich töte dich, wenn du das Bild weiterverbreitest :>



> Genauso denkt mein bester Freund auch. biggrin.gif



Hmmh...zu wem hast du das heute denn noch gesagt? *g*


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Striptease ist langweilig? Oh man du warst wohl noch nie auf Klassenfahrt...


Er is noch net im richtigen alter !


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Klingt nach noch einer interresanten geschichte...


Ohja, das war wirklich interessant...


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Er is noch net im richtigen alter !


Er ist genauso alt wie ich... oO


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

I





> hr habt nackte billige Frauen in eurer Klasse?


Hattest du das nciht? :>



> Er is noch net im richtigen alter !



Wenn du wüsstest, was bei unsere Klassenfahrt so abging ....*.*


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Er ist genauso alt wie ich... oO



Du bst 15? Oô


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Du bst 15? Oô


Wundert dich das?


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Klingt nach noch einer interresanten geschichte...
> 
> Apropos Klassenfahrt...
> Ala, ich töte dich, wenn du das Bild weiterverbreitest :>
> ...


1. Schon gut, schon gut.^^

2. Hö?


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

Spoiler



ne bei mir gehöhrt stöhnen und richtiges mitwackeln dazu das ist für mich geil einfach schnöde rumtänzeln mit billiger Musik ausm Puff macht mich nicht an


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ne bei mir gehöhrt stöhnen und richtiges mitwackeln dazu das ist für mich geil einfach schnöde rumtänzeln mit billiger Musik ausm Puff macht mich nicht an


Zomfg, du bist ja echt ein Volln00b!
Du checkst ja nicht mal wovon ich rede... xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Du bst 15? Oô



Muahahaha....wenn.....jaja Lurock, ich halts Maul. xD


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Wundert dich das?



Es öffnet mir die Augen....Ich seh dich in einem vollkommen neuen Licht
:>


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Es öffnet mir die Augen....Ich seh dich in einem vollkommen neuen Licht
> :>


Siehste mal, was Zahlen alles bewirken...


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Zomfg, du bist ja echt ein Volln00b!
> Du checkst ja nicht mal wovon ich rede... xD



Das muss man selbst erlebt haben, glaube ich *giggle*


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Muahahaha....wenn.....jaja Lurock, ich halts Maul. xD


Ich auch.^^


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

habe ich was falsches gesagt?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> habe ich was falsches gesagt?



Er hat glaube ich nur nen Witz gemacht



> 2. Hö?



Badese?
:>


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Er hat glaube ich nur nen Witz gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war aber was anderes.^^ Es ging mir gerade eher um das Nackte-Frau-Unerotisch-Finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und das mit dem See hatte nix mit meinem besten Freund zu tun.^^


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

< braucht gerade seelischen Beistand plxxxx...

private Nachrichten pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

ich sagte nicht unerotisch aber es hat für mich nix geiles und reizvolles dass ich es mir ansehen würde


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Genauso denkt mein bester Freund auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Camillo was pwned by Gaylord!


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ich sagte nicht unerotisch aber es hat für mich nix geiles und reizvolles dass ich es mir ansehen würde


Meinte ich doch. -.-'


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> < braucht gerade seelischen Beistand plxxxx...
> 
> private Nachrichten pls sad.gif



PM me!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Das war aber was anderes.^^ Es ging mir gerade eher um das Nackte-Frau-Unerotisch-Finden. biggrin.gif
> Und das mit dem See hatte nix mit meinem besten Freund zu tun.^^



War eigentlich auf was anderes bezogen, aber auch Latte jez


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Sagt doch mal was ihr meint, statt immer nur drum rum zureden! =P


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

kellerkind^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Sagt doch mal was ihr meint, statt immer nur drum rum zureden! =P



Thema hat sich inzwischen erledigt =P
Drumdumreden macht neugierig , was?


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> < braucht gerade seelischen Beistand plxxxx...
> 
> private Nachrichten pls
> 
> ...


Ich würde mich gerne als problemberater vorstellen ich kann gut zuhören du kannst ala oder white frost fragen


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Drumdumreden macht neugierig , was?


Joa, steh ich voll drauf! Das macht mich derbe an!


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Thema hat sich inzwischen erledigt =P
> Drumdumreden macht neugierig , was?


Wir sind so fies. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

mom ich bin voll vorbeigerauscht nochmal wa war los ? Strippende Frauen gleich unerotisch? war es das?


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

lasst uns mal wieder spamm0rn bitte!

ne : nicht so geil und reizvoll das es sich lohnt anzugucken


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> mom ich bin voll vorbeigerauscht nochmal wa war los ? Strippende Frauen gleich unerotisch? war es das?


Camillo ist ein warmer Bruder!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Wir sind so fies. biggrin.gif



DumdiDum
*Auf Lurocks unwissheit Herumreit*


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> DumdiDum
> *Auf Lurocks unwissheit Herumreit*


Ja, gibs mir dreggisch! =P


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Camillo ist ein warmer Bruder!



"Warmer Bruder"
Mit diesen Worten verrbinde ich soviele tolle Ts erfahrungen...
Betrunkener Schweizer beim Raid...
Ich liebe es xD


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Camillo ist ein warmer Bruder!


Warm im sinne von du weißt schon die desen namen nicht genant werden und in köln leben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Ja, gibs mir dreggisch! =P



Wer fischt denn nicht gerne mal am anderen Ufer? :>


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Wer fischt denn nciht gerne mal am anderen Ufer? :>


ICH !


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Wer fischt denn nicht gerne mal am anderen Ufer? :>


ICH!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> ICH !



Heteropetete

*kicher*


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

ich bin nicht schwul!

ich finde auch an nackten Männern nichts reitvolles um es mir anzusehen


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ich bin nicht schwul!


Dann hab ich Lurocks anspielung missverstanden =D


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> ich bin nicht schwul!



Kann ich daran was ändern?

*vor lachen rumkreisch*


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Ha, wusst' ich's doch.^^


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Kann ich daran was ändern?
> 
> *vor lachen rumkreisch*


Alter du machst mir Angst.... oO


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Ha, wusst' ich's doch.^^



Du hast nur immer Vorurteile =P
Schwimmen gehn hat nix mit Schwul zu tun, gerade die, dies nicht machen würden sind die die später Warme Brüder werden


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

lol vor lachen rumkreischen so wie der eine schwarze im Taxi ohne zähne?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. August 2008)

Da liest man so nebenbei. Nur um sich zu beschäftigen und schon steht nurnoch Müll hier drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Alter du machst mir Angst.... oO



Buh!

versteht da einer keinen Spaß? :>


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Du hast nur immer Vorurteile =P
> Schwimmen gehn hat nix mit Schwul zu tun, gerade die, dies nicht machen würden sind die die später Warme Brüder werden


ähhh nein !


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Da liest man so nebenbei. Nur um sich zu beschäftigen und schon steht nurnoch Müll hier drin



War schon immer so! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgX-NCNakpo!!


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

der link funkt net


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Du hast nur immer Vorurteile =P
> Schwimmen gehn hat nix mit Schwul zu tun, gerade die, dies nicht machen würden sind die die später Warme Brüder werden


Ich meinte D132 und Lurock. >.<


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Buh!
> 
> versteht da einer keinen Spaß? :>


Bei dir was man irgendwie nicht wo Spaß anfängt und wo er zu Ende ist... Oo


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> ähhh nein !



Es ist bewiesen, dass die die immer extrem auf hetero tun, öfters schwul werden als die, die es locker sehn, gibt auch Studien dazu


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich meinte D132 und Lurock. >.<


Du irritierst mich gerade o.O


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Bei dir was man irgendwie nicht wo Spaß anfängt und wo er zu Ende ist... Oo



lol?
nenn mir einen Post von mir, in dem was ernstes steht.
Keine angst ich bin nicht schwul und ich würde mich sicher nicht im Buffed vorum outen, wenn ich es wäre, hast also nichts zu befürchten


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Es ist bewiesen, dass die die immer extrem auf hetero tun, öfters schwul werden als die, die es locker sehn, gibt auch Studien dazu


Ich tu nicht extrem auf hetero ich weiß das ich es bin !


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Es ist bewiesen, dass die die immer extrem auf hetero tun, öfters schwul werden als die, die es locker sehn, gibt auch Studien dazu


Ich werd sicher net schwul, so Leid es mir für die Andersmenschen tut, aber mich kriegt ihr nicht!


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

jo und die die einen anderen Mann nichtmal berühren wollen^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Du irritierst mich gerade o.O


Nonsens?


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich werd sicher net schwul, so Leid es mir für die Andersmenschen tut, aber mich kriegt ihr nicht!


Ja lurock weiter so gibs ihnen * 30 meter weiter zurück geh und lurock anfeuer*


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Ich werd sicher net schwul, so Leid es mir für die Andersmenschen tut, aber mich kriegt ihr nicht


! 

Das war doch nie auf dich bezogen Oô


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

ich habe Hip-Hop gefunden, der mir gefällt Oô
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFfYkJA_g8g...feature=related

Mein Gott ist der Junge begabt!


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> jo und die die einen anderen Mann nichtmal berühren wollen^^


Die einzige situation in der ich einen mann bzw. jungen berühre ist beim paintball wenn ich ihn von punkt a nach b transportieren muss weil die regeln besagen er nicht kann laufen ! oder ich mit einem paintballkampfmesser einen jungen umdolche! ansonsten komm ich keinem männlichen menschen näher als 30 cm


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

geil!


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> geil!


 in welchem sinne ?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Die einzige situation in der ich einen mann bzw. jungen berühre ist beim paintball wenn ich ihn von punkt a nach b transportieren muss weil die regeln besagen er nicht kann laufen ! oder ich mit einem paintballkampfmesser einen jungen umdolche! ansonsten komm ich keinem männlichen menschen näher als 30 cm



Homophob.



> geil!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> ich habe Hip-Hop gefunden, der mir gefällt Oô
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFfYkJA_g8g...feature=related
> 
> Mein Gott ist der Junge begabt!



Der Typ hatte sogar ma ne eigene Sendung.^^


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Das war doch nie auf dich bezogen Oô


Doch, was du sagtest trifft nicht nur auf D132 zu!
Erinnert mich übrigens an die Drawm Together-Folge mit Wollknäuels schwuler Kindersendung und dem Super-Hetero-Roboter...


----------



## Minastirit (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ihr wollt sehen, wie ich nach und nach meinen vernarbten Körper enthülle? oO


ja XD


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Homophob.


 erkläre mir dein wort !


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja XD


narben sind sexy !


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Der Typ hatte sogar ma ne eigene Sendung.^^



habe jede Folge gesehn ;D



> Doch, was du sagtest trifft nicht nur auf D132 zu!
> Erinnert mich übrigens an die Drawm Together-Folge mit Wollknäuels schwuler Kindersendung und dem Super-Hetero-Roboter...



Mit einem Lurock auf seiner Seite kann man garkein Wortgefecht verlieren:

haha D132 =P


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. August 2008)

Ich würde mal stark behaupten, dass die meissten Männer nicht homophob sind, sondern Schuluphob... (Wasn Wort o.O)


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

WAS?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> erkläre mir dein wort !



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homophobie

Da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich würde mal stark behaupten, dass die meissten Männer nicht homophob sind, sondern Schuluphob... (Wasn Wort o.O)


Was heißt das überhaubt ich komme mit dem fachjargong nich mehr mit  o.O


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich würde mal stark behaupten, dass die meissten Männer nicht homophob sind, sondern Schuluphob... (Wasn Wort o.O)


Jo, da hast du wohl Recht...
Schwule: ekelhaft! Lesben: geil!
Schon komisch... aber is halt so...^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Schuluphob



ich kenns nicht und Wikipedia anscheinend auch nicht Oô


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homophobie
> 
> Da
> 
> ...


ach eine phobie ! asoooo ne ich hab nix gegen lesben ! und schwule auch net solange die mir net tzu nah kommen


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Jo, da hast du wohl Recht...
> Schwule: ekelhaft! Lesben: geil!
> Schon komisch... aber is halt so...^^



ah, ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke für die erklärung



> ach eine phobie ! asoooo ne ich hab nix gegen lesben ! und homos auch net solange die mir net tzu nah kommen



Hast du keine Schwulen bekannten/verwandten? oô?

Einer meiner Freunde ist schwul (zumindest bin ich mir ziemlich sicher) und mein Klavierlehrer auch :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Hast du keine Schwulen bekannten/verwandten? oô?
> 
> Einer meiner Freunde ist schwul (zumindest bin ich mir ziemlich sicher) und mein Klavierlehrer auch :>



Ich nicht. Bin auch irgendwie froh drüber. Ich finds eklig, Schwule beim Knutschen zu sehen. Meinetwegen sollen sie ihre Triebe ausleben, aber nicht auf meine Kosten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich würde mal stark behaupten, dass die meissten Männer nicht homophob sind, sondern Schuluphob... (Wasn Wort o.O)


Was ist das? oO


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> ah, ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Ne ich kenne niemanden der  lesbisch ist aber das würd ich gerne ändern ! die sind ja auch nur menschen wie wir ! und scharf noch nebenbei =D


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Zu geil!


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

lesben sind nicht hübsch

das was man in den Pornos sieht sind Pornostars die sind generell bi und werden dafür bezahlt

Leben in freier Natur sehen recht männlich aus sprich kurzee haare strammes ausehen meist viele piercings


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Ne ich kenne niemanden der lesbisch ist aber das würd ich gerne ändern ! die sind ja auch nur menschen wie wir ! und scharf noch nebenbei =D



Tjaa, beeil dich mal mit kennenlernen =P



> Ich nicht. Bin auch irgendwie froh drüber. Ich finds eklig, Schwule beim Knutschen zu sehen. Meinetwegen sollen sie ihre Triebe ausleben, aber nicht auf meine Kosten! cry.gif



Naja, ist "eklig" nciht etwas übertrieben?
Ne verschimmelte Pizza ist ekelig


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> ah, ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nur einer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



Da fällt mir ein, hab' auch zwei Lesben im Freundeskreis. XD


----------



## Îleez (9. August 2008)

lurock du kleiner forentroll, ich bin es - Ciliu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schön das es dich auch noch gibt!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was ist das? oO



Ok ok, neuer Eintrag in Wikipedia:

"Schwuluphobie"

Schwuluphobie (deutsch-lateinisch, abgeleitet von Phobie und Schwul ... bekant geworden durch VölligBuffed) ist die Angst oder der Hass gegen Schwule und deren sexuelle Aktivitäten. Diese Krankheit wird zu einem Großen Anteil (etwa 100%) bei Männern festgestellt. Frauen sind kaum betroffen.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Leben in freier Natur sehen recht männlich aus sprich kurzee haare strammes ausehen meist viele piercings



Vorurteil...
Duffet sagt das mal I-wann bei Little Britian und bekommt nen gegenbeweis =P


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Lurock !


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> lesben sind nicht hübsch
> 
> das was man in den Pornos sieht sind Pornostars die sind generell bi und werden dafür bezahlt
> 
> Leben in freier Natur sehen recht männlich aus sprich kurzee haare strammes ausehen meist viele piercings


Vorurteil? oO


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Schwuluphobie (deutsch-lateinisch, abgeleitet von Phobie und Schwul ... bekant geworden durch VölligBuffed) ist die Angst oder der *Hass* gegen Schwule und deren sexuelle Aktivitäten. Diese Krankheit wird zu einem Großen Anteil (etwa 100%) bei Männern festgestellt. Frauen sind kaum betroffen.



Oô?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Vorurteil? oO



Jep, das sagen halt die, die keine Lesben kennen, stimmts Ala ;D

btw war ich schneller =P


----------



## Minastirit (9. August 2008)

Îleez schrieb:


> lurock du kleiner forentroll, ich bin es - Ciliu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hi freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eal bin ma off cya


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

oMG!


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ne verschimmelte Pizza ist ekelig


Nein warum sollte sowas ekelhaft sein ? 
wenn 2 männerlippen oder ihr wist was ich meine das ist ekelhaft! das verstößt gegen die naturgesetzte!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> hi freak biggrin.gif
> 
> eal bin ma off cya



Ala und ich werden dich vermissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

ich kenne genug leseben läuft alles hier am bahnhof rum


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Jep, das sagen halt die, die keine Lesben kennen, stimmts Ala ;D
> 
> btw war ich schneller =P


Wie der Engländer sagt: "Great minds think alike." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Îleez schrieb:


> lurock du kleiner forentroll, ich bin es - Ciliu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hey Ciliu!

Klar gibts mich noch! xD
Du hast mich übrigens versaut!
Wegen dir höre ich andere Musik, mobbe andere Leute,
weil sie bestimmten Gruppen angehören, habe neue Freunde,
bin viel beliebter, schreibe bessere Noten und so weiter...
Schon irre dass das mit 3 Liedern angefangen hat... xD


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Nein warum sollte sowas ekelhaft sein ?
> wenn 2 männerlippen oder ihr wist was ich meine das ist ekelhaft! *das verstößt gegen die naturgesetzte! *



Wenn ich mir sowas anhöre....
Oh scheiße -.-*


----------



## Minastirit (9. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> lesben sind nicht hübsch
> 
> das was man in den Pornos sieht sind Pornostars die sind generell bi und werden dafür bezahlt
> 
> Leben in freier Natur sehen recht männlich aus sprich kurzee haare strammes ausehen meist viele piercings



nö gibt schöne lesben .. würd gern bei einer bekannten mitmachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so wie du schreibst schaut sie z.b. nicht aus ..


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Naja, ist "eklig" nciht etwas übertrieben?
> Ne verschimmelte Pizza ist ekelig



Nein. Eine verschimmelte Pizza ist schade. Schwule sind eklig.^^


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hi freak
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gute Nacht, schlaf schön und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hey Ciliu!
> 
> Klar gibts mich noch! xD
> Du hast mich übrigens versaut!
> ...


 was war denn los lurock =D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir sowas anhöre....
> Oh scheiße -.-*



Ist aber in gewisser Weise so. Verstößt zwar gegen keine "Naturgesetze", wurde aber so nicht vorgesehen.^^


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nein. Eine verschimmelte Pizza ist schade. Schwule sind eklig.^^


Du sagst es!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

Wenn ich mir Sachen wie "verstößt gegen Naturgesetze "
anhören muss denk ich mir immerganz leise 
"sc**** Chr****n !"


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir sowas anhöre....
> Oh scheiße -.-*


Nochmal an dich ! ich habe nichts gegen sie solange sie es nicht in meiner nähe oder mit mir machen wollen ! wenn das ein vorurteil ist dann ist es halt so ! wenn ich deshalb dumm bin dann ist es halt so ! aber ich stehe dazu !



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nein. Eine verschimmelte Pizza ist schade. Schwule sind eklig.^^


ja du hast vollkommen recht die arme pizza!


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

lol  schwule sind nicht ekelig und Lesben auch nciht . Schwule  sind schwule und sind keine sekte die dich zwingen wollen mitzumachen.
schwule haben die gleichen interessen essen das gleiche gehen gleich aufs klo und reden auch gleich.
vllt meinst du Transverstiten?


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muhahaha, ich habe euch alle geschockt!! *irres Gelächter*


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Sachen wie "verstößt gegen Naturgesetze "
> anhören muss denk ich mir immerganz leise
> "sc**** Chr****n !"


Haha! Ich und Christ! xD


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

da ist kein bild ala


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Haha! Ich und Christ! xD



Hab eigentlich D132 gemeint xP


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Wegeditiert!

Muhahaha, ich habe euch alle geschockt!! *irres Gelächter*[/quote]
womit?
Omg! alanium !


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

mcih ahste nicht geschockt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Ala, das ist echt nicht witzig... bah!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> womit?
> Omg! alanium !



Hmmmh Ala
Da würde das Bild vn de Klassenfeier perfekt reinpassen xD


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

toll jetzt kann ich nicht mehr weiteressen danke ala -.-


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> toll jetzt kann ich nicht mehr weiteressen danke ala -.-



Hach, ihr seid doch alles Spießer =P
wenigstens eine ist noch meienr Meinung *zu Ala schielt*


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Hach, ihr seid doch alles Spießer =P
> wenigstens eine ist noch meienr Meinung *zu Ala schielt*


du wirst noch viel durchmachen glaub mir mit deinen 15 jahren hast du die welt auserhalb noch nicht ohne den schutzschild deiner eltern gesehen XD


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

und noch eins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

ganz normal schwule sind nix anders


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

du bist krank ! mach das weg los mach das weg! zum glück ne neue seite XD


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> und noch eins



*zu Camillo schielt*
Juhu, nu sind wir 3


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ganz normal schwule sind nix anders



Na doch sind sie, sonst würde man sie auch Heteros nennen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> du wirst noch viel durchmachen glaub mir mit deinen 15 jahren hast du die welt auserhalb noch nicht ohne den schutzschild deiner eltern gesehen XD


Ich wohn sogut wie alleine, sehe meinen Vater nur ab und an mal, von daher hab ich schon verdammt viel gesehen... Im positiven und auch negativen Sinne...


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> und noch eins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist aber nicht mehr jugendfrei.^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> du wirst noch viel durchmachen glaub mir mit deinen 15 jahren hast du die welt auserhalb noch nicht ohne den schutzschild deiner eltern gesehen XD



Meine Eltern sind ca. 3 Stunden pro Tag da,
Ich lach mir gerade über diese Aussage den Arsch ab xD


----------



## Haxxler (9. August 2008)

Also ich hab ja im allgemeinen nix gegen Schwule aber manche gehen mir echt auf den Sack, weil sie auf Teufel komm raus jedem unter die Nase reiben müssen das sie schwul sind und allgemein anders sind als alle anderen und bla. Sowas kann ich garnich haben.


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

es ist 1 uhr morgens da ist das egal^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Ich wohn sogut wie alleine, sehe meinen Vater nur ab und an mal, von daher hab ich schon verdammt viel gesehen... Im positiven und auch negativen Sinne...



Brüder im geiste?


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich wohn sogut wie alleine, sehe meinen Vater nur ab und an mal, von daher hab ich schon verdammt viel gesehen... Im positiven und auch negativen Sinne...


Lurock du esel das war net an dich gerichtet -.-


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Meine Eltern sind ca. 3 Stunden pro Tag da,
> Ich lach mir gerade über diese Aussage den Arsch ab xD


ja und ich mir über deine ! du verstehst es wol wirklich nicht


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Also ich hab ja im allgemeinen nix gegen Schwule aber manche gehen mir echt auf den Sack, weil sie auf Teufel komm raus j*edem unter die Nase reiben müssen das sie schwul sind* und allgemein anders sind als alle anderen und bla. Sowas kann ich garnich haben.



Manche hier müssen jedem unter die Nase reiben, dass sie hetero sind?


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

Meine muter arbeitet auch jeden tag bis 20 uhr 

irgendwer muss ja geld verdienen


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Brüder im geiste?


Joa teilweise...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> es ist 1 uhr morgens da ist das egal^^


Nun gut, wenn du das sagst, du warst es ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

eben kurz ala was im icq schreib und wenn ich wiederkomme wünsche ich ein neues thema das hier stinkt zum himmel


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> ja und ich mir über deine !



Meine Mutter ist Hebamme, sitzt den ganzen Tag im Krankenhaus,
Mein Vater arbeitet im Büro.
Ich versteh nciht, was daran lustig sind...
sie sind meistens dann zuhause, wenn ich z.B. in der Stadt oder beim Kumpel bin, oder schlafe.
Dass ich sie 3 Stunden am Tag sehe / sie nur 3 Stunden dahem sind kommt gu hin


----------



## Haxxler (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Manche hier müssen jedem unter die Nase reiben, dass sie hetero sind?



Wer z.B.?


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

deine sig könnten 3 jährige lesen und im Kindergarten die ganze zeit ich wil poppön schreien also ^^


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> eben kurz ala was im icq schreib und wenn ich wiederkomme wünsche ich ein neues thema das hier stinkt zum himmel


Jep, plötzlich so warm hier drin... bääh...


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> eben kurz ala was im icq schreib und wenn ich wiederkomme wünsche ich ein neues thema das hier stinkt zum himmel


Edith meint:
Naja ok, wechseln wir thema, wird ja nichts mehr gepostet hier -.-*


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Wer z.B.?



*zu D132 schielt*

Nicht, dass ich was dagegen hätte ;D


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

schiel mal nicht so viel, du bekommst noch sehverlust.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

ja und dann will ich halt das es jeder weiß ! ich habe keinen deut für schwule übrig ! genauso wie für andere randgruppen nicht alle aber einige !


----------



## Neilbro (9. August 2008)

Klickt den Link in meiner sig! Need punkte^.^ ihr sicher auch, los!


----------



## Haxxler (9. August 2008)

Blind durch schielen? Mein Opa hat immer gesagt das kommt vom Wichsen. Er war übrigens selbst blind lol >.>


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Neilbro schrieb:


> Klickt den Link in meiner sig! Need punkte^.^ ihr sicher auch, los!


dein avatar macht mir angst o.O


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> schiel mal nicht so viel, du bekommst noch sehverlust.



Ich könnte lachen, wenn meen Schwester nicht vor ca. einem Monat ne Augenoperation gehabt hätte -.-*


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

das besätigt nu meine aussage


----------



## Neilbro (9. August 2008)

Klasse mehr klixen!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> http://***?id=4069264



Deine ostdeutsche Putzfrau ist süß.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

zwangsweise wieder da *ala hat nen dc*


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> zwangsweise wieder da *ala hat nen dc*



Gibt´s in diesem Forum jemanden der hre ICQ nummer nocht nicht hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Thema gewächselt ?


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich könnte lachen, wenn meen Schwester nicht vor ca. einem Monat ne Augenoperation gehabt hätte -.-*


Ich könnt trotzdem lachen, jede Minute erblindet Jemand, deswegen unterdrück ich doch kein Lachen und tu als wär ich betrübt o.ä. ... Jede Sekunde stirbt ein Mensch... Wayne? Passiert, also wirklich manche Leute gehen solche einfach falsch an...


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich könnt trotzdem lachen, jede Minute erblindet Jemand, deswegen unterdrück ich doch kein Lachen und tu als wär ich betrübt o.ä. ... Jede Sekunde stirbt ein Mensch... Wayne? Passiert, also wirklich manche Leute gehen solche einfach falsch an...


Lurock du bist ein echter kerl ganz wie es sein soll son kumpel braucht man ! weiter so !


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> zwangsweise wieder da *ala hat nen dc*


Du Volln4p! Sie ist offline, kein DC, wenn du sie schon länger in der Liste hättest wüsstest du das...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Ich könnt trotzdem lachen, jede Minute erblindet Jemand, deswegen unterdrück ich doch kein Lachen und tu als wär ich betrübt o.ä. ... Jede Sekunde stirbt ein Mensch... Wayne? Passiert, also wirklich manche Leute gehen solche einfach falsch an...



:>



> Thema gewächselt ?



Nur wegen dir hör ich auf mit menem homogequaksel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du Volln4p! Sie ist offline, kein DC, wenn du sie schon länger in der Liste hättest wüsstest du das...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja mir hat sie gesagt sie geht immer off wegen eltern un dann kam sie später wieder on ^^


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

und worum gehts gerade?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> naja mir hat sie gesagt sie geht immer off wegen eltern un dann kam sie später wieder on ^^



Davon abgesehn spinnt ihre internetleitung


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> naja mir hat sie gesagt sie geht immer off wegen eltern un dann kam sie später wieder on ^^


Ja, wenn Big Mama plötzlich ins Zimmer kommt gibts Dreschöö!
Aber sie kommt nur selten danach wieder...^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

Jonas, hat Ala egtl. mal mit dir geredet? zumindest zu mir hat sies gesagt


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, wenn Big Mama plötzlich ins Zimmer kommt gibts Dreschöö!
> Aber sie kommt nur selten danach wieder...^^


=D das ist halt der elternschutz ! jede normaldenkende mutter verbietet ihrer tochter mit mir zu reden is gaaaanz normal so =)


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Jonas, hat Ala egtl. mal mit dir geredet? zumindest zu mir hat sies gesagt



ja sie hat... und irgendwie ist sie jetzt off ohne was zu sagen, kA was ist
und sie hat auch mir einiges erzählt usw... aber da halt ich lieber meinen Mund


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

Leute welche Partei wählt ihr?

Klick

Klick

Klick


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> J*a, wenn Big Mama plötzlich ins Zimmer kommt gibts Dreschöö!*
> Aber sie kommt nur selten danach wieder...^^



Okay, das war nun wirklich nicht zum lachen...
Vorher muss ich zugeben hab ich mich gekringelt, aber das ist nicht lustig.
Wenn das jetzt mal nicht aus *deinem*, sondern aus dem Mund von jemand anderem kommen würde, würde ich ihn totflamen


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

mich würds schon fast erschrecken wenn eine mutter das nicht verbieten würde 0.O


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> ja sie hat... und irgendwie ist sie jetzt off ohne was zu sagen, kA was ist
> und sie hat auch mir einiges erzählt usw... aber da halt ich lieber meinen Mund


sollen wir n bischen quasseln ? ich helfe gerne anderen menschen wenn sie kummer haben weil ich weiß wie das ist =)


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> =D das ist halt der elternschutz ! jede normaldenkende mutter verbietet ihrer tochter mit mir zu reden is gaaaanz normal so =)


Lol, genauso gehts mir auch!
Letztens vor ner Exkursion mit nem Kurs ham wa uns halt getroffen um aufn Bus zuwarten ich war der Erste, sonst war alles leer, irgendwann kommt ne andere aus dem Kurs, will aussteigen, aber die Mutter guckt mich an und zieht ihre Tochter zurück ins Auto und lässt sie erst raus als die Lehrerin da ist... zu geil... xD


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

aber keinen schwulen wa


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Lol, genauso gehts mir auch!
> Letztens vor ner Exkursion mit nem Kurs ham wa uns halt getroffen um aufn Bus zuwarten ich war der Erste, sonst war alles leer, irgendwann kommt ne andere aus dem Kurs, will aussteigen, aber die Mutter guckt mich an und zieht ihre Tochter zurück ins Auto und lässt sie erst raus als die Lehrerin da ist... zu geil... xD



hihi =D


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Okay, das war nun wirklich nicht zum lachen...
> Vorher muss ich zugeben hab ich mich gekringelt, aber das ist nicht lustig.
> Wenn das jetzt mal nicht aus *deinem*, sondern aus dem Mund von jemand anderem kommen würde, würde ich ihn totflamen


Damn, stimmt, bei Ala sieht das alles etwas anders aus, lass das mit der Dresche weg, war mehr als Spaß gemeint, aber so... das war ungünstig geb ich dir Recht!


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

npd hat ja teils Recht aber naja wie sies dann umsetzen ist schon etwas hart.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol, genauso gehts mir auch!
> Letztens vor ner Exkursion mit nem Kurs ham wa uns halt getroffen um aufn Bus zuwarten ich war der Erste, sonst war alles leer, irgendwann kommt ne andere aus dem Kurs, will aussteigen, aber die Mutter guckt mich an und zieht ihre Tochter zurück ins Auto und lässt sie erst raus als die Lehrerin da ist... zu geil... xD


*reich mir deine flosse kumpel* =D


----------



## Neilbro (9. August 2008)

Rofl lurock bistn ganz n Pöser was?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> ja sie hat... und irgendwie ist sie jetzt off ohne was zu sagen, kA was ist
> und sie hat auch mir einiges erzählt usw... aber da halt ich lieber meinen Mund



Wir hier kennen alle die geschichte, oder?


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Neilbro schrieb:


> Rofl lurock bistn ganz n Pöser was?


Ne, ich bin ganz lieb, ich seh nur net so aus... xD


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

Leute welche Partei wählt ihr?

Klick

Klick

Klick


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Rofl lurock bistn ganz n Pöser was?



Zweifel nicht an dem einzig wahren Gott!


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Neilbro schrieb:


> Rofl lurock bistn ganz n Pöser was?


mann dein avatar is die härte ich bekomm ja angstkrämpfe wenn ich den ansehe XD


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Wir hier kennen alle die geschichte, oder?


Es lesen immer ziemlich viele Leute mit, die bloß nix schreiben, deswegen... nein... aber ich kenn sie, glaub ich...^^


----------



## Neilbro (9. August 2008)

Lurock stell m n rl pic als avatar rein und ich sga dir ob die mutter richtig gehandelt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

wasn los hat jemand ein problem ?


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Neilbro schrieb:


> Lurock stell m n rl pic als avatar rein und ich sga dir ob die mutter richtig gehandelt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Es lesen immer ziemlich viele Leute mit, die bloß nix schreiben, deswegen... nein... aber ich kenn sie, glaub ich...^^



Glaub ich nicht, dass so viele mitlesen



> mann dein avatar is die härte ich bekomm ja angstkrämpfe wenn ich den ansehe XD



Den, Sie, ES? Oô ;D


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> wasn los hat jemand ein problem ?



Maaaaaybe? XD


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

leute wenn jemand ein problem hat solten wir die sache anpacken icq runde?


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

das ist mady!


----------



## Neilbro (9. August 2008)

Lurock R U shy?


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Juhuuu! Selbsthilfegruppe!


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

ich blick nicht mehr durch


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

THEMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Neilbro schrieb:


> Lurock R U shy?


Ja, ich bin ein ganz schüchternes kleines Ding...


----------



## Neilbro (9. August 2008)

Neilbro hilft!


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

machen wir jetzt ne icq selbshilfegruppe auf ?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> leute wenn jemand ein problem hat solten wir die sache anpacken icq runde?



gerne =D

lol Camillo, eben NPD Werbespot gesehn "Sozial geht nur National"

Ich sach mal;

Vaterland statt Elefant xD


----------



## Neilbro (9. August 2008)

Bin dabei


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

wir haben schon ne buffed-seelensorge


----------



## Neilbro (9. August 2008)

omg forum war down zomg


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Ja? oO


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

bei euch auch?


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

Seite hatte nen paar Probleme wie mir scheint


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> wir haben schon ne buffed-seelensorge



Wir sind zurechnungsfähig, die ICQ selbsthilfegruppe wird mehr so kranker scheiß, denk ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Shrukan ist dein problem eher persöhnlicher herkunft ?


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Egal, ogog, alles adden!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Shrukan ist dein problem eher persöhnlicher herkunft ?



Ja, das ist es


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Hey ihr habt alle nicht mal den ansatz von wissen über die menschliche psychologie wie ich ! und ich weiß das die icq gruppe wirklich nur mist bauen würde =D


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

persönlicher Herkunft?
wenn du das meinst was ich denke...
ne ich bin Deutscher ^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Egal, ogog, alles adden!


/push!


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Shrukan wenn du wirklich jemanden brauchst der zuhört und dir gute ratschläge geben kann dan habe ich immer ein ohr für dich offen =) 
alanium kann bestätigen das es hilft mit mir über probleme zu reden und white frost auch


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

lurock giv number !


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

ist dir fad?


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

D132 geif ICQ-Nummää!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> persönlicher Herkunft?
> wenn du das meinst was ich denke...
> ne ich bin Deutscher ^^



De Witz war garnichmal schlecht xD


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> D132 geif ICQ-Nummää!


giv du zu ääääärs


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Shrukan wenn du wirklich jemanden brauchst der zuhört und dir gute ratschläge geben kann dan habe ich immer ein ohr für dich offen =)
> alanium kann bestätigen das es hilft mit mir über probleme zu reden und white frost auch



dann sprich zu mir und adde mich wenn du icq hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


370836589


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> ist dir fad?


nein ich habe nur eine gespaltene persöhnlichkeit 
die eine ist freundlich und hilfsbereit während die andre ohne reue tiere oder menschen misshandeln oder töten könnte so wie die nachbarshunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

so kannst nummer wider weg machen


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

D132 guck ma im Postfach!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> töten könnte so wie die nachbarshunde angry.gif



Denke ich mir auch oft...drecksviecher *g*


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

so eben seelenhilfe leisten gleich wieder da


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

Beeil dich.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. August 2008)

Nacht Leute.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Nacht Leute.


Gute nacht


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

noch wer da?


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Ich geh jetzt mal penn0rn, bye!


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

by ich dann auch


----------



## Manoroth (9. August 2008)

noch wer da? oder alle am pennen? juhuuuuu?


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

hi


----------



## Camillo70 (9. August 2008)

DIES IST MEIN 666ster Beitrag

BRENNT IHR KETZER IN NOMINE PATRE ET FILII ET SPIRITUS SANCTI!! AMEN!!


----------



## Manoroth (9. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> DIES IST MEIN 666ster Beitrag
> 
> BRENNT IHR KETZER IN NOMINE PATRE ET FILII ET SPIRITUS SANCTI!! AMEN!!



GZ^^

echt geile zahl. biste eigentlich öfters so alnge auf?^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. August 2008)

Erst0r!!!!!!!!!!!!!111

nabend ^^


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

nabend gerade hat 1live seine Nachrichten begonnen und dachte, hier gehts dann wieder los wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. August 2008)

tach mädles


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Nab0rnd


----------



## Minastirit (9. August 2008)

omg lurock used a 0 <-- OMG !!


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

I'm so fuckin 1337!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> I'm so fuckin 1337!




0|\/|ƒ9 ¥


----------



## White-Frost (9. August 2008)

abend


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Hyvää iltaa!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hyvää iltaa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


versuch gar nich erst mit deinen grad erworbenen noob skillz anzugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

heißt guten Abend?


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> versuch gar nich erst mit deinen grad erworbenen noob skillz anzugeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist kein angeben, das ist üben.^^

Und ja, heißt es, Shrukan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Guten Abend


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Nabend, D132. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das ist kein angeben, das ist üben.^^
> 
> Und ja, heißt es, Shrukan.
> 
> ...



cool ich kan finnisch xD
naja ok zwei Wörter


----------



## Vakeros (9. August 2008)

guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuteeeeeeeeeeeeen mooooooooooooooooooooooorgäääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääään


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Was´n so los beu euch ? *hoffentlich nicht dieses böse tema von gestern*


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Hallo, Vakeros.^^

Wir können gerne wieder anfangen, D132. XD


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Was´n so los beu euch ? *hoffentlich nicht dieses böse tema von gestern*



ne mir gehts ja besser, verstehste ;D


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. August 2008)

was war denn thema gestern? war in frankfurt fei0rn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Juhuu, lasst uns singen!

_Virui vanha tainnoksissa
Noidan vita tehdessansä
Sielun tietä etsimässä
Tuolta tuonelan metsästä
Hengettömiltä hengiltä
Katkerina katselleilta
Kalman kylmitä hengiltä
Takaisin tupihinsa
Synnyin sydämmihinsa_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> ne mir gehts ja besser, verstehste ;D


Sehr schön ! 
habe ich zufällig dazu beigetragen !? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

Guten Abend, spammerfreunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> was war denn thema gestern? war in frankfurt fei0rn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Willst du erlich nicht wissen glaub mir !


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Juhuu, lasst uns singen!
> 
> _Virui vanha tainnoksissa
> Noidan vita tehdessansä
> ...



also wenn ich das lese hört sich es länger an als es da steht ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Willst du erlich nicht wissen glaub mir !




okidoki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*verstrahlt bin*


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> was war denn thema gestern? war in frankfurt fei0rn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Reicht das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> okidoki
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber naja ich denke wenn du so ein paar seiten zurückblätterst könntest du es noch finden aber der anblich ist mehr als böse !


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Reicht das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Boah du Ala, du alte Hexe!


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Omg alanium hör auf !! man gott sei dank ne neue seite  =D


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Reicht das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



macht dir das Spaß? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

=( werd ich wieder ignoriert?? was hab ich getan?? warum ?? warruuuuuumm?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mhh *sabb0r*


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> =( werd ich wieder ignoriert?? was hab ich getan?? warum ?? warruuuuuumm?


Aggro kleiner affe AGGRO !


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

was solln daran jetz so schlimm sein?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Aggro kleiner affe AGGRO !


vanish!


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Omg blood is auch so einer -.-


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. August 2008)

Oo was für einer?


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was solln daran jetz so schlimm sein?


an sich is daran garnichts schlimm !
aber einige machen es schlimm
ach und blood änder deine signatur klunker hat nen vierzehner rausgehauen =D


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

leute mir is laaaaangweilig beta server is down und noamaler hab ich kb is auch langweilig


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> an sich is daran garnichts schlimm !
> aber einige machen es schlimm
> ach und blood änder deine signatur klunker hat nen vierzehner rausgehauen =D




wtf OOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo wo denn ne 14? und : omfg , wie hatter DAS geschfft?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

läuft irgendwas gutes im tv ?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> läuft irgendwas gutes im tv ?




ka , gucke kein fern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. August 2008)

*sry doppelpost* bin ma wow zock0rn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> ach und blood änder deine signatur klunker hat nen vierzehner rausgehauen =D


Stimmt nicht, er hat 2 Mal 3-Seiten gefüllt! Macht ca. 60 Posts à 3 Seiten!


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> läuft irgendwas gutes im tv ?



Einfach die Fernbedienung nehmen, Knopf drücken und selbst rausfinden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

o maan =( und montag wieder schule =(^^


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, er hat 2 Mal 3-Seiten gefüllt! Macht ca. 60 Posts à 3 Seiten!


WAS ! ?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Einfach die Fernbedienung nehmen, Knopf drücken und selbst rausfinden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nää dann muss ich mich ja erst nochmal bewegen XD und wenn nix gutes läuft nochmal aufstehen oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

Dann guck hier http://www.tvtv.de/tvtv/index.vm?dayId=0&a...mp;epgView=list


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> nää dann muss ich mich ja erst nochmal bewegen XD und wenn nix gutes läuft nochmal aufstehen oO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Volln4p! Bist im Internet und fragst was im TV kommt... omg...

NICHT KLICKEN!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

ok thx xD na ich bin doch noch noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Er ist sicher der typ der nen neuen thread aufmacht obwohl die antwort gleich auf seite 1 in 10 anderen stehen XD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Er ist sicher der typ der nen neuen thread aufmacht obwohl die antwort gleich auf seite 1 in 10 anderen stehen XD


nein so einer bin ich net ich les mir imme rerst alles durch, ok net alles wenns nen paar mehr seiten sind so 100 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sonst ^^


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> nein so einer bin ich net ich les mir imme rerst alles durch, ok net alles wenns nen paar mehr seiten sind so 100 oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich sag auch immer das ich gespühlt habe =)


----------



## White-Frost (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ich sag auch immer das ich gespühlt habe =)


im zweifel für den angeklagten nich^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ich sag auch immer das ich gespühlt habe =)


der unterschied ist aber das DU lügst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> der unterschied ist aber das DU lügst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Woher willste das den so genau wissen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

Gibt aber genug Leute, die nichtmal 1 oder 2 Seiten weiterlesen.
Thread von Heute
Gleiches Thema von nichtmal 24h davor


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Gibt aber genug Leute, die nichtmal 1 oder 2 Seiten weiterlesen.
> Thread von Heute
> Gleiches Thema von nichtmal 24h davor


Bestes beispiel ! -.-


----------



## Emoverbotsgesetz (9. August 2008)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Gibt aber genug Leute, die nichtmal 1 oder 2 Seiten weiterlesen.
> Thread von Heute
> Gleiches Thema von nichtmal 24h davor



Warum liegt hier Stroh?


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Emoverbotsgesetz schrieb:


> Warum liegt hier Stroh?


Wissen wir nicht aber zünde es mal an =)


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Emoverbotsgesetz schrieb:


> Warum liegt hier Stroh?


Warum hast du ne Maske auf?


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Warum ist hier nichts los und warum hat lurock noch immer nicht aufgeholt ? fragen über fragen


----------



## Emoverbotsgesetz (9. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Warum hast du ne Maske auf?



Habe ich das?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

warum is montag wieder schule? waurm is mir langweilig ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Warum hast du ne Maske auf?



das werde ich jetzt net zu Ende bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Warum hat der affe lebenslang aggro von mir gezogen ? wieso ist das leben su unfair ?


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Emoverbotsgesetz schrieb:


> Habe ich das?


Muss das nicht heißen: "Mmmh... dann blas mir doch einen?!"


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Muss das nicht heißen: "Mmmh... dann blas mir doch einen?!"


zu dir will das wohl niemand sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

wieso tut liebe so weh? und wieso ist sie so schwer zu unterdrücken ?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Warum hat der affe lebenslang aggro von mir gezogen ? wieso ist das leben su unfair ?


ich frage mich auch warum ich von dir aggro gezogen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> wieso tut liebe so weh? und wieso ist sie so schwer zu unterdrücken ?


mit dem finger üben dann tuts nich mehr so weh wenn der lover vorbei kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Warum lassen normaldenkende Mütter nicht ihre töchter mit lurock oder mir sprechen ?


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mit dem finger üben dann tuts nich mehr so weh wenn der lover vorbei kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich habe gestern schon etwas zu diesem thema gesagt ! ich habe nichts gegen schwule wenn sie es nicht in meiner nähe machen müssen oder mit mir


----------



## Emoverbotsgesetz (9. August 2008)

Warum tut Emo sein so weh? Ich denke jedenfalls, dass es das tut.


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> zu dir will das wohl niemand sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Außerdem lesen hier noch Kinder mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emoverbotsgesetz (9. August 2008)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Außerdem lesen hier noch Kinder mit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wayne?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Außerdem lesen hier noch Kinder mit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


++ da is ne unverschämtheit sowas ts ts ts ^^


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Außerdem lesen hier noch Kinder mit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wayne?


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

emos halt, denen is doch alles egal aua aua mein leben ist soooo schmerzhaft °!°


----------



## Emoverbotsgesetz (9. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> ++ da is ne unverschämtheit sowas ts ts ts ^^



Dein Name passt perfekt zu deiner Klasse.


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> emos halt, denen is doch alles egal aua aua mein leben ist soooo schmerzhaft °!°


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

mhhhhm lecker 2 kilosteaks in america *sabber*


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

Emoverbotsgesetz schrieb:


> Dein Name passt perfekt zu deiner Klasse.


auch noch beleidigend werden mit 8 beiträgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 southpark ftw^^


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> auch noch beleidigend werden mit 8 beiträgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sonst beachtet ihn doch keiner !


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> sonst beachtet ihn doch keiner !


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ja, gib sie mir alle!


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> sonst beachtet ihn doch keiner !


der hat bei mir eh schon name aggro gezogen^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, gib sie mir alle!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mjam leckerer als kekse !!!!


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Mag wer skifahren ?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der hat bei mir eh schon name aggro gezogen^^


jop^^


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, gib sie mir alle!


los lurock alles in den mund


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ausrufezeichen zu verschenken! Wer will noch eins, wer hat noch nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> los lurock alles in den mund


Och nee... =(


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Ausrufezeichen zu verschenken! Wer will noch eins, wer hat noch nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmmm damit könnte ich skifahren her damit !


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

extra! extraausrufezeichen


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Hmmm in Texas ist man fritierte Stierhoden. Ich frag mich wie die schmecken


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Hmmm in Texas ist man fritierte Stierhoden. Ich frag mich wie die schmecken


ausrufezeichen > all frag dich lieber wie ein ! schmeckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

Man ist mir langweilig. Ich glaub, ich les mir jetzt erstmal die ersten 1327 Seiten von diesem Thread durch.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!was !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! langeweile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!dann musst du spamen !


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!!!was !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! langeweile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!dann musst du spamen !


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! die !!!! wollen die weltherrschaft erlangen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

So, jetzt hab ich keine ! mehr zu verschenken. D132 hat mir grad die letzten abgenommen.

Edit: Ich frag mich nur, wo Withoutskill jetzt noch so viele her hat?


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!UNMÖGLICH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CAPSLOCK IST STÄRKER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!UNMÖGLICH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CAPSLOCK IST STÄRKER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Was ist denn hier los? oO


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los? oO


Die haben ihre Nivea vergessen!


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Capslock ergreift die weltherschaft !


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

!!!! ergreifen die weltherrschaft


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

ala ab in die icq selbsmordergruppe !


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Ich habe angst vor euch!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

ala du musst auch montag wieder zur schule oder?? ^^
bruahcst keine angst haben ;D nur vor den !!!!!!


----------



## Happening (9. August 2008)

mir ist grad mal folgendes aufgefallen:
Wenn man Lurock umdreht kommt kcorul bei raus.
Wenn man kcorul ein wenig abwandelt --> korol 
und Petro Korol war ein ukrainischer Gewichtheber!!! Enttarnt!!!

Ja ich hab langeweile..


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

jeder muss irgendwann wieder zur schule !


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> mir ist grad mal folgendes aufgefallen:
> Wenn man Lurock umdreht kommt kcorul bei raus.
> Wenn man kcorul ein wenig abwandelt --> korol
> und Petro Korol war ein ukrainischer Gewichtheber!!! Enttarnt!!!


Oh noez, ich wusste es, Big Brother is watching me!


----------



## Happening (9. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh noez, ich wusste es, Big Brother is watching me!


Mwahahahahhahaha


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> jeder muss irgendwann wieder zur schule !


nein net die die ƒertig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich habe angst vor euch!



Ach wir sind doch alle ganz lieb, du verstehst uns nur nicht.


----------



## Happening (9. August 2008)

*zisch*


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

nix mehr los hier =(


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Irgendwie schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

hat wer schon Musa - Der Krieger gesehen? lohnt es sich den heute anzuschauen ?


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Hallo!

(das erste mal in dem Thread bin)


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> nein net die die ƒertig sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doch jeder glaube mir ^^ gründe lassen sich immer finden


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> (das erste mal in dem Thread bin)


hallo!


----------



## MiniMinie (9. August 2008)

öhm ich gesell mich auchmal dazu..
hi^^


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Werden wir hier rausgemobbt?


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Nabend an die Neuankömmlinge.^^


----------



## Siu (9. August 2008)

Hmpf.. zuviele hier.. wo ist die schöne, gemütliche Gruppe von damals.


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Werden wir hier rausgemobbt?


Ja.


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

abend ihr neuen


----------



## MiniMinie (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Werden wir hier rausgemobbt?



oja bitte bitte =D


... Oo


----------



## Happening (9. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hmpf.. zuviele hier.. wo ist die schöne, gemütliche Gruppe von damals.



für immer fort...


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja.


wie gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja.



In shrukans thema über gefühle,warst aber noch nett!


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Oh noez, Newbies!


----------



## Happening (9. August 2008)

Es gibt eine Inselgruppe die 'Molukken' heißt....


----------



## Siu (9. August 2008)

Wayne... 


Zuviele Newbies hier! Lu rette uns x(


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> wie gemein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich steh' dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

*aufs mobbing wart*


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

mein nacken tut heut iwie seltsam weh wenn ich meinen kopf bewege =( werd mich gleich mal ins bett legen und fern schauen ^^ schön das so VIELE auf meine frage vorhin geantwortet haben xD


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich steh' dazu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was steht zu dir?


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> In shrukans thema über gefühle,warst aber noch nett!


Alles nur Lug und Trug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiniMinie (9. August 2008)

wow wir werden hier ja echt mit begeisterung empfangen ^.^


----------



## Happening (9. August 2008)

Anscheinend scheitert mein Versuch kläglich, hier ein wenig Lustigkeit unter den Leuten zu verbreiten...


----------



## Siu (9. August 2008)

Warum sind die Kiddis alle noch wach? Husch husch ins Bett *mit der Hand wedel*


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Die frage über den film?
Der ist scheiße,find ich.Heut läuft doch auch terminator oder so ne?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Warum sind die Kiddis alle noch wach? Husch husch ins Bett *mit der Hand wedel*


immer auf die kleinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Die frage über den film?
> Der ist scheiße,find ich.Heut läuft doch auch terminator oder so ne?


warum?? und ich find terminator scheiße xD


----------



## Happening (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Die frage über den film?
> Der ist scheiße,find ich.Heut läuft doch auch terminator oder so ne?



Terminator 2


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Die frage über den film?
> Der ist scheiße,find ich.Heut läuft doch auch terminator oder so ne?


terminator soll besser sein als n anderer film? was kommt denn heute im tv??


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Alles nur Lug und Trug.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




:O


Läuft noch was anderes ausser Terminator und der andere Film da?




> terminator soll besser sein als n anderer film? was kommt denn heute im tv??



Kp Terminator ist müll aber der andere Film da auch!


----------



## Happening (9. August 2008)

Ach leck mich... *mich aus dem Thread zu meiner Freundin schleich*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werd noch genug anderen Spaß in dieser Nacht haben.. Also dann, machts gut muss nämlich so langsam los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> terminator soll besser sein als n anderer film? was kommt denn heute im tv??


DAAA!!! D132 das is so einer der eine frage stellt die kurz vorher beantwortet wurde !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Ach leck mich... *mich aus dem Thread zu meiner Freundin schleich*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hf cya


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Ach leck mich...


Wer? o_O


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Wer leckt wen ?


----------



## Siu (9. August 2008)

Du wirst kein Spaß haben, hab deiner Freundin schon Bescheid gesagt...außerdem lässt mich das unbeeindruckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Descent ist gar nich soo schlecht.


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Ihhh hier wird geleckt.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wer? o_O


du

der der fragt und so^^


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

> Ihhh hier wird geleckt.


Ja, aber nur am Eis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du


Nie im Leben!


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur am Eis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Achso,jetz weiss ichs ja...ich dachte schon


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

So, gutn Abend, bin nun auch angeommen ^.^


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Oh mein Gott, es ist ein Atheist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XD


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> So, gutn Abend, bin nun auch angeommen ^.^



Guten abend !


----------



## Siu (9. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> So, gutn Abend, bin nun auch angeommen ^.^



Angenommen bist du, wenn wir das sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiniMinie (9. August 2008)

alle so nett hier =D


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Angenommen bist du, wenn wir das sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rangenommen wird auch nur wer den Kürzeren zieht!


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

MiniMinie schrieb:


> alle so nett hier =D


Hey, wir sind die nettesten Menschen der Welt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

so nabend... man ey.. ich glaub man kann mir heut alles erzählen ich raffs net


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> Rangenommen wird auch nur wer den Kürzeren zieht!



Lustig das gerade aus deinem Mund zu hören...xP


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> so nabend... man ey.. ich glaub man kann mir heut alles erzählen ich raffs net



Abend


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

Langsam wird's ja richtig voll hier^^


----------



## MiniMinie (9. August 2008)

und alle antworten so schnell, man kommt garnet mit^^


----------



## Siu (9. August 2008)

Is total der langsame Spam... hatten schon schnellere


----------



## MiniMinie (9. August 2008)

mh ok dann will ich nüx gesagt haben ^-^


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Keiner schreibt was? oO Was ist hier los?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hey, wir sind die nettesten Menschen der Welt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du?! ^^ so leute bin dann mal off schaue mir mal diesen horrorfilm auf pro7 an ^^ gn8 euch un hf noch spammt net soviel xD


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

könnte daran liegen, dass die sich gerade in icq voll auslassen ^^


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Grad müll schmeißen


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Keiner schreibt was? oO Was ist hier los?


watt soll man hier dennn schreiben? is doch alles müll


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

Dann wechsel doch auf ein sinnvolles Thema


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Dann wechsel doch auf ein sinnvolles Thema


ich hab ja gar kein interesse daran, dass es hier n vernünftiges thema gibt wo ich mitspammen würde


----------



## MiniMinie (9. August 2008)

gibt es sowas überhaupt? Oo


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Reden wir doch über Döner:Welche soßen nehmt ihr und auch salat kopmlett?^^


----------



## Shalor (9. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> so leute bin dann mal off schaue mir mal diesen horrorfilm auf pro7



Ich mag keine Horrorfilme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kriege dabei immer foll fiel Angst!


----------



## Shalor (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Reden wir doch über Döner:Welche soßen nehmt ihr und auch salat kopmlett?^^




Wolle Döner kaufe?


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Reden wir doch über Döner:Welche soßen nehmt ihr und auch salat kopmlett?^^


hmm das fleisch müsste runter aber ansonsten eigtl komplett mit alles und schaf^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Horrorfilme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ƒoll ƒiel angst ? =(


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Horrorfilme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann guck dir doch "In einem Land vor unserer Zeit" an! :>


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Wolle Döner kaufe?


DÖÖÖÖNEEEEEER WO??? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Wolle Döner kaufe?



Ja machen angebot!


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

Horrorfilme sind harmlos. Ich geh einen Tag zu meiner Mum in die Intensivstation aushelfen das ist wesentlich schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dann guck dir doch "In einem Land vor unserer Zeit" an! :>


nee hass - la haine

einer meiner lieblingsfilme


----------



## Shalor (9. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> ƒoll ƒiel angst ? =(



Ja, foll fiel! =(


----------



## D132 (9. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Horrorfilme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was bist du krank ?! weißt du wie toll es ist horrorfilme mit mädels zu schauen !?


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hmm das fleisch müsste runter aber ansonsten eigtl komplett mit alles und schaf^^



Mit Fleisch,scharfer soße,knoblauch und kräutersoße und salat komplett!

Schonmal schokodöner probiert?^^


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hmm das fleisch müsste runter aber ansonsten eigtl komplett mit alles und schaf^^


Vegetarier essen meinem Essen das Essen weg!


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> ƒoll ƒiel angst ? =(


neue Rechtschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Vegetarier essen meinem Essen das Essen weg!



Wo sie recht hat,hat sie recht ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Vegetarier essen meinem Essen das Essen weg!


ich lass mir gern von deinem essen auf mein essen scheißen


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Vegetarier essen meinem Essen das Essen weg!



jo die sind ganz böse und total rücksichtslos


----------



## BimmBamm (9. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Horrorfilme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann schau halt "Musa". Der Streifen ist mal ausnahmsweise richtig toll!

Bimmbamm


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Was bist du krank ?! weißt du wie toll es ist horrorfilme mit mädels zu schauen !?


ich weiß auch nicht wie toll es ist horrorfilme mit mädels zu schauen =(


----------



## Shalor (9. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Was bist du krank ?! weißt du wie toll es ist horrorfilme mit mädels zu schauen !?




Ja, man kann wen man Angst hat sich so schön an ihren Busen kuscheln!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich lass mir gern von deinem essen auf mein essen scheißen


Bäh!!


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Ja, man kann wen man Angst hat sich so schön an ihren Busen kuscheln!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hahaha lol er hat busen gesagt hihihihi rofl ....

Was gibts den fürn horrorfilm?


----------



## Kangrim (9. August 2008)

Nabend!



Shalor schrieb:


> Ja, man kann wen man Angst hat sich so schön an ihren Busen kuscheln!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verkehrt?^^


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Hahaha lol er hat busen gesagt hihihihi rofl ....



Du jetzt aber auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (9. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> ich weiß auch nicht wie toll es ist horrorfilme mit mädels zu schauen =(



In meiner Jugend haben wir immer heimlich "Tanz der Teufel" mit Mädels geschaut, weil die sich dann irgendwann ankuschelten. Weiß nicht, wie oft ich den geschaut habe - aber auf jeden Fall hat das damalige Verbot bei der Jugend genau das Gegenteil bewirkt ^^.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nabend!



Moin


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Hahaha lol er hat busen gesagt hihihihi rofl ....
> 
> Was gibts den fürn horrorfilm?


hmm männliches geschlechtsorgan mit 6 buchstaben ?


----------



## Shalor (9. August 2008)

The Descent - Vier Schlampen und die Horde lüsterner Porno-Monster


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Du jetzt aber auch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh mein Gott steinig mich !


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

Bevorzugst du eine bestimmte Art Steine?


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> hmm männliches geschlechtsorgan mit 6 buchstaben ?



Penis hat nur 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (9. August 2008)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Bevorzugst du eine bestimmte Art Steine?


XD lolz naja wie gesagt bin mal off fernschauen, gn8


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> The Descent - Vier Schlampen und die Horde lüsterner Porno-Monster




Den kenn ich doch shcon! ^^


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Bevorzugst du eine bestimmte Art Steine?




Ne nicht wirklich ich mag alle


----------



## BimmBamm (9. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> hmm männliches geschlechtsorgan mit 6 buchstaben ?



Hmm, "Porsche" hat 7...

Bimmbamm


----------



## Kangrim (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Penis hat nur 5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Heiliger Pimmel du hast recht!


----------



## Shalor (9. August 2008)

Schwärmt gelegentlich auch ein Mod bei den Nachtschwärmern rum oder kann ich sagen was ich möchte und Bilder posten die ich möchte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Schwärmt gelegentlich auch ein Mod bei den Nachtschwärmern rum oder kann ich sagen was ich möchte und Bilder posten die ich möchte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mitlesen != mitspammen


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Heiliger Pimmel du hast recht!




Aso Pimmel,darauf wär ich jetz nicht gekommen


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Schwärmt gelegentlich auch ein Mod bei den Nachtschwärmern rum oder kann ich sagen was ich möchte und Bilder posten die ich möchte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Post halt die bilder


----------



## Kangrim (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Aso Pimmel,darauf wär ich jetz nicht gekommen


 Siehst mal wie viel wissenheit ich habe ^^


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Siehst mal wie viel wissenheit ich habe ^^


 

Ich bin unwürdig!


----------



## Shalor (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Post halt die bilder




Nee sonst werd ich nur gebannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ich bin unwürdig!


 Für was?


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Nee sonst werd ich nur gebannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir petzen schon nicht *hust*,also ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (9. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_w0iN_xG0U




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_w0iN_xG0U
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LANGWEILIG!


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. August 2008)

Ich lebe wieder!


----------



## Shalor (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> LANGWEILIG!



PFF!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoXgRtDysLY


----------



## Kangrim (9. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich lebe wieder!



Wo ist Frankenstein?


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. August 2008)

Nein musste... mal wieder.... den PC neuaufsetzen... startete erst nicht mehr richtig, kam zwar auf den Desktop dann blieb er aber stehen und ich konnte nur noch die Maus bewegen... dann nach der Windoof Boot CD "Reperatur" nur noch Schwarzer Hintergrund mit Maus....


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> PFF!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoXgRtDysLY




OMG NEEED !!!!!..........{pause} noooooot


----------



## Kangrim (9. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein musste... mal wieder.... den PC neuaufsetzen... startete erst nicht mehr richtig, kam zwar auf den Desktop dann blieb er aber stehen und ich konnte nur noch die Maus bewegen... dann nach der Windoof Boot CD "Reperatur" nur noch Schwarzer Hintergrund mit Maus....


 Die "..." machen deine Geschichte nicht glaubwürdiger.^^


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> PFF!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoXgRtDysLY




NICE!!

Das hat ich mir vorgestellt..^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. August 2008)

Hä? Was wieso? Glaubwürdig? 
Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? Oder meinst du ich würde so einen Scheiß gerne machen?


----------



## Kangrim (9. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Hä? Was wieso? Glaubwürdig?
> Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? Oder meinst du ich würde so einen Scheiß gerne machen?



Was gerne machen? Die Punkte oder dein Computer neu?^^


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Irgendwie verwirrt ihr mich oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. August 2008)

Computer neu... und wieso? Was? Oder meinst du ich erfind so'n Quark?


----------



## Kangrim (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Irgendwie verwirrt ihr mich oO



Tut mir leid.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

schlaaaagt euch


----------



## Shalor (9. August 2008)

Wir haben glaub die anderen verscheucht... nur noch wir vier hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin dann auch mal weg..


----------



## Kangrim (9. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Computer neu... und wieso? Was? Oder meinst du ich erfind so'n Quark?



Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass ich dir nicht glaube. Ich hab nur gesagt, dass die "..." nichts an der glaubwürdigkeit ändern. hättest du sie weg gelassen wäre das gleiche bei rausgekommen.^^


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> schlaaaagt euch



Einzelkampf!Einzelkampf!
trolli haste popcorn zum gucken dabei?


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

Ich bin auch noch da, war nur grad geistig abwesend.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Einzelkampf!Einzelkampf!
> trolli haste popcorn zum gucken dabei?


neee. du?


----------



## White-Frost (9. August 2008)

KRÜPPELKEILE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> neee. du?



Ne aber Döner,also für dich einmal mit scharf und ohne fleisch und salat komplett ne?^^


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch da, war nur grad geistig abwesend.



Jaja erzähl doch,du warst pornos gucken ne?


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ne aber Döner,also für dich einmal mit scharf und ohne fleisch und salat komplett ne?^^


ay. geif *sabber* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Jaja erzähl doch,du warst pornos gucken ne?


hrhr da spricht der kenner


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

*döner mach*

bitte eine oro fufzig!


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

*moneten rüberreich*


----------



## Kangrim (9. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *moneten rüberreich*


Post in a legendary Dialog


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

*mampf*


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Jaja erzähl doch,du warst pornos gucken ne?



Ich guck keine Pornos. Da ist mir die Handlung immer zu eintönig.


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Post in a legendary Dialog


Du bist doch bloss eifersüchtig,wilslt auch einen?


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

*beklecker*


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Ich guck keine Pornos. Da ist mir die Handlung immer zu eintönig.



Kommt drauf an welche ne?^^


----------



## Kangrim (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Du bist doch bloss eifersüchtig,wilslt auch einen?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja schon irgendwie^^


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ja schon irgendwie^^



Okay,welche soße?Salat kompelette?

Aber als bezahlung gifeee epiXxXXX


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

*rülps* *fertig sei*


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

erst0r auf seite 1337!


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> erst0r auf seite 1337!



zweitöörr


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an welche ne?^^



Scheinst dich da ja wirklich auszukennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Okay,welche soße?Salat kompelette?
> 
> Aber als bezahlung gifeee epiXxXXX



*epicüberreich* http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/6639/shovelcopycc8.jpg

Dankesehr

Edit meint es ist seite 1337 oO


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> *epicüberreich* http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/6639/shovelcopycc8.jpg
> 
> Dankesehr
> 
> Edit meint es ist seite 1337 oO



wuawuawiwua sehr nice epixXX


----------



## Kangrim (9. August 2008)

*Aufmampfundthreadverlass*


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> *Aufmampfundthreadverlass*



Winkw winke!
Tabischmusen!oghhhhhh


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

Hier traut sich wohl keiner, die nächste Seite aufzumachen^^


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

ich will für immer hier bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

trolli?alanium hat dein songtext geknackt ! woltl ich nur so sagen


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> trolli?alanium hat dein songtext geknackt ! woltl ich nur so sagen


iw


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> trolli?alanium hat dein songtext geknackt ! woltl ich nur so sagen


Zufällig hören wir beide die Band. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Zufällig hören wir beide die Band.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hören und lieben

also die band


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Ich wollts nur so sagen xD so habt ihr ein thema zum labern?


----------



## White-Frost (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ich wollts nur so sagen xD so habt ihr ein thema zum labern?


was ist der sinn des lebens


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> was ist der sinn des lebens


becoming teh leetness

i reached it btw


----------



## resusseleman (9. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> was ist der sinn des lebens



Das ist doch alles sinnlos!


----------



## Toilettensitz (9. August 2008)

L33t!


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Alles auf dieser Welt ist umsonst, nur nicht der Tod; und der kostet das Leben.






!!!!!!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. August 2008)

*sry doppelpost*


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. August 2008)

ach ne doch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wh00ps sry !!111


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Alles auf dieser Welt ist umsonst, nur nicht der Tod; und der kostet das Leben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du bist weise!


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ach ne doch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du plöde sau du bist pöse!^^


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ach ne doch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Pöser Blood!!

(Kommst du icq? :>)


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Du bist weise!


Bin ich das? oO


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Pöser Blood!!
> 
> (Kommst du icq? :>)



also , ich meins ja net pöse , aber der übergang war echt sauschlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bin ich das? oO


fraglich


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bin ich das? oO



JAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> also , ich meins ja net pöse , aber der übergang war echt sauschlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war Absicht!^^


----------



## Vakeros (9. August 2008)

der sinn des lebens ist 42 und nichts anderes


----------



## Shrukan (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Pöser Blood!!
> 
> (Kommst du icq? :>)



schreib mal icq zurück wenn du schon icq erwähnst :/


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Will noch jemand nen Döner bestellen?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. August 2008)

was isn in icq eig so besonederes , das ich on kommen soll? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toilettensitz (9. August 2008)

Tja, Seite 1337 ist vorbei, der Thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Will noch jemand nen Döner bestellen?



ABOOH!!!!!!!!!!!1111 ja auf jeden fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab sau kohldampf...und keine kippen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Toilettensitz schrieb:


> Tja, Seite 1337 ist vorbei, der Thread kann geschlossen werden.



Das entscheidest noch lange nicht du!


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ABOOH!!!!!!!!!!!1111 ja auf jeden fall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oke,soße?salat kompelette?

Entweder eine uro fufzig oder EpiXxXxX


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Oke,soße?salat kompelette?
> 
> Entweder eine uro fufzig oder EpiXxXxX



pah , du bekommst  nüscht von mir !!!1111




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> pah , du bekommst  nüscht von mir !!!1111
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dan nixe doner ich machen dir


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> was isn in icq eig so besonederes , das ich on kommen soll?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich was sage hast du das zu tun!





 XD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn ich was sage hast du das zu tun!
> 
> XD



Oh , herrin!!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Jaja lass dich weiter rumschuppsen!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Jaja lass dich weiter rumschuppsen!




....und auspeitschen...*sabber*


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ....und auspeitschen...*sabber*



Uh alanium peitsch ihn aus der steht auf schläge


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Uh alanium peitsch ihn aus der steht auf schläge



Holy Crap!!!!!! U got me !!!!!!!111


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Uh alanium peitsch ihn aus der steht auf schläge


Wie hast du das bloß bemerkt? oO


----------



## Saytan (9. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wie hast du das bloß bemerkt? oO


Shiat so spät schon?ich geh dan mal lieber oke?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. August 2008)

Immer dieses Gefühl... wenn der PC neuaufgesetzt ist... das man das alte nicht retten konnte ._.
Ich HASSE es... warum laufen meine Spiele net auf Linux und warum muss man dafür ProgPro sein ._.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Immer dieses Gefühl... wenn der PC neuaufgesetzt ist... das man das alte nicht retten konnte ._.
> Ich HASSE es... warum laufen meine Spiele net auf Linux und warum muss man dafür ProgPro sein ._.


100% /sign!


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. August 2008)

Ich mein... ich hätte schon längst Linux... WENN nur meine 120 Spiele darauf laufen würden und WENN ich wenigstens Ahnung hätte vom Programmieren und so... dann hätte ichs mir schon längst draufgezogen


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich mein... ich hätte schon längst Linux... WENN nur meine 120 Spiele darauf laufen würden und WENN ich wenigstens Ahnung hätte vom Programmieren und so... dann hätte ichs mir schon längst draufgezogen


ich häts wenn ich da vernünftig wow drauf zocken könnte^^


----------



## Toilettensitz (10. August 2008)

Machs dir einfach drauf und benutz Windoof nur noch zum Spielen, Linux zum Arbeiten, Surfen usw.


----------



## Crackmack (10. August 2008)

N`aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabend 

CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACKmack is da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## resusseleman (10. August 2008)

Abend, oder besser Guten Morgen^^


----------



## Toilettensitz (10. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich häts wenn ich da vernünftig wow drauf zocken könnte^^



http://forum.ingame.de/wow/showthread.php?threadid=17516


----------



## Crackmack (10. August 2008)

WAs geht?


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

Toilettensitz schrieb:


> http://forum.ingame.de/wow/showthread.php?threadid=17516


jojo es geht soll ja aber nich soo super sein.


----------



## Toilettensitz (10. August 2008)

Wow braucht eh kaum Ressourcen, dass geht emuliert so viel ich weiß - habs noch nie probiert - ziemlich gut.


----------



## Alanium (10. August 2008)

Nabend Crackmack!


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

bin wieder zurück,ala haste den kollegen nun ausgepeitscht?


----------



## Alanium (10. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> bin wieder zurück,ala haste den kollegen nun ausgepeitscht?


Immer doch.^^


----------



## White-Frost (10. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Immer doch.^^


neidisch werd^^


----------



## resusseleman (10. August 2008)

So, ich geh dann mal noch ein bisschen TV gucken.


----------



## Alanium (10. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> neidisch werd^^


*mit Peitsche hau*

Besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> neidisch werd^^



Ich bin auch neidisch xD Ala kriegen white und ich auch schläge?


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

trolli will auch


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. August 2008)

Ihr seid ein sehr sehr sehr krankes Volk


----------



## Alanium (10. August 2008)

*Bolas um sich werf*


----------



## Klunker (10. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr seid ein sehr sehr sehr krankes Volk



find ich auch.


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

selor gibs zu du wilslt auch !Go alanium wir warten


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. August 2008)

Ich will sicher nicht ausgepeitscht werden... da steh ich net drauf... bissl kratzen ja aber so... ne ne ne


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

einmal kratzen für selor,und ich bezalhe dan uach^^hab ja dönerladen da läuft das geschäöft gut


----------



## Alanium (10. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Bolas um sich werf*


----------



## Klunker (10. August 2008)

hat gerade wer pro sieben an und kann mir erkären warum die so komische klamotten anhaben? echt um diese uhrzei läuft nur müll...der filom davor war ja noch be..scheidener


----------



## Crackmack (10. August 2008)

Mir is grad aufgefallen das mein Mybuffed gästebuch leer is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

geh mal auf vox da laufen bestimmt nice sachen *hust* xD


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Mir is grad aufgefallen das mein Mybuffed gästebuch leer is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meins verwaist auch....


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. August 2008)

FUCK! Wegen dem Scheiß PC weil das arschding nicht laufen wollte habe ich jetzt 'Die Rocky Horror Picture Show' verpasst...

?%&!$§%


----------



## Klunker (10. August 2008)

meins auch ....


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Alanium wir lieben dich!Danke und so jaaxD


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Okay wartet ich füll euer gb mal


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Alanium wir lieben dich!Danke und so jaaxD


qft


----------



## Crackmack (10. August 2008)

Sind ja schon 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 thx


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Glaub hab jetz bei euch dreien was rein geschrieben


----------



## Klunker (10. August 2008)

jup dankö^^


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Glaub hab jetz bei euch dreien was rein geschrieben


me²^^


----------



## Alanium (10. August 2008)

Ich mach's glaub's auchmal.^^


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich mach's glaub's auchmal.^^


uich schrieb bei dir auch was rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. August 2008)

*baut nen Stacheldrathzaun um sein MyBuffed Profil und installiert SSA an wichtigen stellen sowie Scheinwerfer*


----------



## Crackmack (10. August 2008)

Danke an die die reingeschrieben haben ich mach mich dan auch mal an die arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Hab deins jetz uach geschändet


----------



## Klunker (10. August 2008)

So Klunker hüpft jetzt in die Heia weil er  müde ist. Ich wünsche euch noch eine wudnervolle Nacht ihr kleinen Lausbubben und Zecken und dir auch Ala^^

Bis Bld euer Klunker

P.S Freundin kommt aus England wieder  und ich fahre weg..d.h  heißt..bis in ein paar Wochen *nihmt seine koffer und zieht ab* weiterhin eine schöne Zeit und bis bald^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (10. August 2008)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

baba viel spass und gute nacht


----------



## Crackmack (10. August 2008)

So ich geh noch n bisle Dbz budokai tenkaichi 3 zockn bb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So ich geh noch n bisle Dbz budokai tenkaichi 3 zockn bb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Absolutly no rl ,ne viel fun dir,und net zulange schöheitsschlaf etc^^


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

alle gestorben?^^


----------



## Crackmack (10. August 2008)

nee bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Nicccccccchhhhhhht,lebe auch noch.war grad nur mein zimmer und zimmer von meinen schwester "entmücken" ich lass nicht zu das die meine kleine schwester misshandeln,die große okay ^^


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Ihr schreibt wieder so langsam^^


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Bin ma off i-was anderes machen kann irgendwie nicht einpennen seit 2 tagen bzw steh ich zu früh auf :s


----------



## Urengroll (10. August 2008)

namdk alslse fite beui euch?


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

So, ich bin denn mal weg, bye!


----------



## luXz (10. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So, ich bin denn mal weg, bye!



NEIN WARTEEEEEEEEE^^


----------



## Floyder (10. August 2008)

Na, noch jemand hier?


----------



## Manoroth (10. August 2008)

bin ich schon wider der letzte?-.-

naja bin auhc mal schlafen.

heute mal n bisserl früher^^


----------



## Taikunsun (10. August 2008)

so ich geh auch ma pennen gn8^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. August 2008)

alo?


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

Namd


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd


Ne minute zu früh!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. August 2008)

sers


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Moin


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ne minute zu früh!


Ein Zauberer kommt weder zu spät noch zu früh, er kommt immer zur rechten Zeit!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. August 2008)

wie gehts euch so?


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ein Zauberer kommt weder zu spät noch zu früh, er kommt immer zur rechten Zeit!


Es heisst,ein zauberer kommt nicht zu spät und auch nicht zu früh,er trifft genau dan ein,wenn er es beabsichtigt^^Aber okay.So über was labern wir heute?


----------



## Emptybook (10. August 2008)

Über das Wetter?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. August 2008)

jop wetter


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Es heisst,ein zauberer kommt nicht zu spät und auch nicht zu früh,er trifft genau dan ein,wenn er es beabsichtigt^^


Damn, ist schon länger her... xD


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Über schwulen Sex


Nein, danke!


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> über schwulen sex


Red mal mit der wand darüber.



> Über das Wetter?


Gute idee,das wetter ist scheiße,alles nass -.-


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. August 2008)

wie gehts so lucas? immernoch viel spamm0rn?

wie gehts deiner tafel?


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Damn, ist schon länger her... xD


Magier in rente nich?^^


----------



## Shizuh (10. August 2008)

n'abend zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Shizuh schrieb:


> n'abend zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Shalom
Salamu alaikum
Welcome
Willkommen


----------



## Alanium (10. August 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits!


----------



## White-Frost (10. August 2008)

abend


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. August 2008)

hallo^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. August 2008)

huhu caro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sorry wggen gestern abend xD


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> huhu caro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


WTF? Need Erklärung!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. August 2008)

endlich kann ich wieder mit euch mitspammern scheis keylogger musste heute alles neu formatieren

will meinen postcounter wieder


----------



## Shizuh (10. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Shalom
> Salamu alaikum
> Welcome
> Willkommen



leider ned dabei ;p
Däne ftw ;p


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> WTF? Need Erklärung!


 lieber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Shizuh schrieb:


> leider ned dabei ;p
> Däne ftw ;p


Ups sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> lieber nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lieber doch!


----------



## Alanium (10. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> WTF? Need Erklärung!


Krissu net! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jegan (10. August 2008)

Guten Abend


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Krissu net!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn du willst kann ichs heute abend wieder gut machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jegan (10. August 2008)

Ich suche gute Kara-Raid Musik, gebt mir mal Youtube Links 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Krissu net!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie kannst du mir das nur antun? Jahrelang hab ich alles für dich getan und jetzt sowas... ich... ich.... ich hasse dich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. August 2008)

Jegan schrieb:


> Ich suche gute Kara-Raid Musik, gebt mir mal Youtube Links
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PsnxDQvQpw

ohne scheiß: Das ist geil! Ich krieg nicht genug davon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111einseinself


----------



## Alanium (10. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> wenn du willst kann ichs heute abend wieder gut machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann aber jetzt, muss um 10 weg.^^ (Mutter + Schule = Früh ins Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dann aber jetzt, muss um 10 weg.^^ (Mutter + Schule = Früh ins Bett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



uff , ich komm gewöhnlich erst so gegen 12 in fahrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nagut , für dich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> endlich kann ich wieder mit euch mitspammern scheis keylogger musste heute alles neu formatieren
> 
> will meinen postcounter wieder


Streng dich an, dann hassus bald.^^


----------



## White-Frost (10. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Streng dich an, dann hassus bald.^^


na dann viel spass euch beiden

Und ich wollt sagen das ich mich lod anschliese ich hab mittlerweile schon einige gute leute gehen sehen und muss ihnen recht geben in jeder hinsicht (und n paar eigene ansichten) ich bin raus ausn buffed forum ich hab genug von dem mist hier^^ der weiße frost kann im hochsommer einfach nich überleben also is whity weg aus dem buffed forum weils wirklich immers chlimmer wird muss ich lod zustimmen

wünsch euch was cya

PS: d132 vielleicht wen ich se krieg deine icq nummer noch per pm an mich hät ich noch gern wens geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

Rofl, Ärger von Mama bekommen, weil du zuviel am PC sitzt?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epUIRJiYEWo...feature=related

da habt ihr was zu lachen xD


----------



## Crackmack (10. August 2008)

N`abend leute Crackmack is da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`abend leute Crackmack is da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Omg :O ein Crackmack,nabend


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`abend leute Crackmack is da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




OH NOEZ!


----------



## Alanium (10. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`abend leute Crackmack is da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Unser Vater ist da. oO


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Unser Vater ist da. oO


Ach der ist dein Papa?Hallu papa von Alanium!


----------



## Crackmack (10. August 2008)

seit wan bin ich dein papa das wüsst ich aber xD

Edit: Ich Vater von so nem Hübschen öhh ups ähh hab nix gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Jetz bin ich etwas verwirrt


----------



## Alanium (10. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ach der ist dein Papa?Hallu papa von Alanium!





> Dein Vater


----------



## Siu (10. August 2008)

omg...


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Ahhh,wo issen trolli?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> omg...



zomfg²


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. August 2008)

bauchen nen Linken


----------



## Alanium (10. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ahhh,wo issen trolli?


Fernsehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (10. August 2008)

Aso xD


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Fernsehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aso,was läuften heute so tolles?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. August 2008)

crackmack wieso ist deine fahne rechteckig das muss viereckig sein


----------



## Crackmack (10. August 2008)

Frag ich mich au grad xD


----------



## Alanium (10. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Aso,was läuften heute so tolles?


kA, hatter nicht gesagt.^^


----------



## Crackmack (10. August 2008)

Besser so?^^


----------



## Shizuh (10. August 2008)

buhja. Sig fertig [wenn auch ned sonderlich unterscheidend von der alten...]


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> kA, hatter nicht gesagt.^^


Wo wohns eigentlich das du morgen schon schule hast?


----------



## Alanium (10. August 2008)

NRW


----------



## luXz (10. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Aso,was läuften heute so tolles?



Little Britain


----------



## Crackmack (10. August 2008)

Hab morgen au wieder schule boa diese 6 wochen ferien taten gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Little Britain


was das?


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hab morgen au wieder schule boa diese 6 wochen ferien taten gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab noch 4 oder 3 wochen kp


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> was das?




OMFFFFGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!! du kennst little britain nicht? OoOoOoooooOOOooooOOOOOoooOoOoOo

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer...0&oq=little


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> OMFFFFGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!! du kennst little britain nicht? OoOoOoooooOOOooooOOOOOoooOoOoOo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer...0&oq=little


Was wenn ich sage ich kenns nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Was wenn ich sage ich kenns nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann gnaaade dir Alanium!!!!!!!


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Noch mehr peitschen schläge und kratzer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (10. August 2008)

Little Britain is goil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. August 2008)

So, und schon bin ich weg! 

Gute Nacht und schlaft gut.^^ (Hyvää iltaa ja nuku hyvin. Muha, ich kanns noch. xD)


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> So, und schon bin ich weg!
> 
> Gute Nacht und schlaft gut.^^ (Hyvää iltaa ja nuku hyvin. Muha, ich kanns noch. xD)


Wätääf?
Gute nacht,du auch!


----------



## Crackmack (10. August 2008)

Bb ala


----------



## Qonix (10. August 2008)

Abend


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. August 2008)

nabend


----------



## Black Muffin (10. August 2008)

_This is why Im hot
This is why Im hot
This is why (this is why)
This is why Im hot
[x2]
I'm hot cuz im fly, 
You hate cuz you not, 
This is why (this is why)
This is why Im hot
I'm hot cuz im fly, 
You hate cuz you not (M.I.M.S.!)
This is why (this is why)
This is why I'm hot._

Hey!


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> _This is why Im hot
> This is why Im hot
> This is why (this is why)
> This is why Im hot
> ...



Willst du nicht damit lieber ins Musik forum da?

Hi^^


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> _This is why Im hot
> This is why Im hot
> This is why (this is why)
> This is why Im hot
> ...


falscher thread?^^

mims - this is why i'm hot


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> falscher thread?^^
> 
> mims - this is why i'm hot




Trolli ist da :O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. August 2008)

der thread schläft ja ein!


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Trolli ist da :O


ich schleiche hier schon seit stunden rum^^


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich schleiche hier schon seit stunden rum^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (10. August 2008)

Na, was geht?^^ Man ey, am Bahnhof hat Quirin einfach Steven's Cap... na ja, egal! XD


----------



## Qonix (10. August 2008)

man bin ich müde, dabei ist es noch nicht mal 23 Uhr


----------



## Black Muffin (10. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> man bin ich müde, dabei ist es noch nicht mal 23 Uhr


Ey du, biash au sho in Magglingen gsi?^^


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Ich geh mal auf toilette,hab geschäft mittem klo bb


----------



## Black Muffin (10. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ich geh mal auf toilette,hab geschäft mittem klo bb


 Oo, wenn DAS nicht mal einen tödlichen Deal geben wird... verstecktes Wortspiel :>


----------



## Bentok (10. August 2008)

Nabend miteinand.....

omfg...morgen seid 9 Monaten mal wieder Schule...und meine Klasse besteht zu 95% aus Weibern (nein ich bin nicht schwul) und das nur weil ich Erzieher werden will :/....andere Schule...anderes Umfeld...ich kann nur hoffen, das ich dieses

Mal mehr Glück mit der Klasse hab. 0 Bock auf Zicken Terror -_-
Wünscht mir Glück T-T


Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Qonix (10. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Ey du, biash au sho in Magglingen gsi?^^


Nope, no nie ghört.


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> Nabend miteinand.....
> 
> omfg...morgen seid 9 Monaten mal wieder Schule...und meine Klasse besteht zu 95% aus Weibern (nein ich bin nicht schwul) und das nur weil ich Erzieher werden will :/....andere Schule...anderes Umfeld...ich kann nur hoffen, das ich dieses
> 
> ...




Sehen die gut aus?
Wenn ja,wollen wir tauschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Oo, wenn DAS nicht mal einen tödlichen Deal geben wird... verstecktes Wortspiel :>



Bin zurück,die toilette hat mich gecrittet -.-


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. August 2008)

weiß einer wie man animierte Bilder kleiner machen kann?

ich will meins n bißchen kleiner haben


----------



## Bentok (10. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Sehen die gut aus?
> Wenn ja,wollen wir tauschen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Teils Teils, aber ich hab jetzt seid 2 Monaten eine Freundin (die ich schon über 4 Jahre kenne >.<) und bin sehr glücklich mit ihr.

Aber vom ersten Eindruck her, kann ich sagen das mit aller größter Warscheinlichkeit 50% der Weibsen
aus meiner zukünftigen Klasse Eingebildetet Hip-Hop-Player-Bitches sind...und so Tussen kannsch net leiden.

Warum gibts denn nur so wenige Weibsen die gute Mukke hören...Rock, Punk....immer diese

...Ghetto-Pussys....



Was solls....



Tauschen? Wie schaut denn deine klasse aus Bradur xD ?


Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> Teils Teils, aber ich hab jetzt seid 2 Monaten eine Freundin (die ich schon über 4 Jahre kenne >.<) und bin sehr glücklich mit ihr.
> 
> Aber vom ersten Eindruck her, kann ich sagen das mit aller größter Warscheinlichkeit 50% der Weibsen
> aus meiner zukünftigen Klasse Eingebildetet Hip-Hop-Player-Bitches sind...und so Tussen kannsch net leiden.
> ...



Also ich hör ja selber hip hop,steh aber auch net auf die ghetto weiber,eher die "normalen".
Ja bei uns is absturtz,hässlig und doof.EWas denkste warum ich tauschen will?^^


----------



## Bentok (10. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Also ich hör ja selber hip hop,steh aber auch net auf die ghetto weiber,eher die "normalen".
> Ja bei uns is absturtz,hässlig und doof.EWas denkste warum ich tauschen will?^^




Oh man...naja dann verzicht ich erstmal...denn wer weiss, vielleicht sind die gar nich so scheisse wie se aussehen ^^.

Naja bezüglich des Hip Hop Stil´s und so. Eigentlich sollte jeder hören können was er mag, aber gerade beim Hip Hop, scheint die Glühbirne bei einigen Jugendlichen durchgeschmorrt bzw noch nie angewesen zu sein.

Wer durch mit seiner "Fett krass ober derben Clique" durch die Straßen zieht, nur um Streß zu machen, weil se derbe krass scheisse cool sind, gehört meiner Meinung nach erschossen...klar si richtig eingefleischte Punks sind zum Teil auch nich besser, aber gibtse den nen Bier, sind die deine besten Freunde ^^.

Ich bin iwas zwischen Rocker und Punk, mit dem kleinen aber feinen unterscheid zu Punks, das ich net nach Geld bettel (höchstens bei meiner Mum/ meinem besten Kollegen *gg) oder auf der Straße penne (was ich wenns nötig wäre jedoch tun würde) aber sonst wüsst ich net wo ich mit unterordnen sollte.
Eine der Gemeinsamkeiten ist jedoch "Nazissen = RAUS" aber welcher Mensch mit Verstand denkt in der Beziehung schon anders ^^


Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> Eine der Gemeinsamkeiten ist jedoch "Na*r*zissen = RAUS" aber welcher Mensch mit Verstand denkt in der Beziehung schon anders ^^


Fix'd.


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Du auch wieder da?


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Du auch wieder da?


Ich bin die ganze Zeit da... oO


----------



## Bentok (10. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Fix'd.




Mööp > Falsch

mit Nazissen meint ich die "lieben" rechten, und deshalb ohne "r"

Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Mein erst jetz wieder was geschrieben in dem Thread ^^


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> Mööp > Falsch
> 
> mit Nazissen meint ich die "lieben" rechten, und deshalb ohne "r"
> 
> ...


I don't like nazis!


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> Mööp > Falsch
> mit Nazissen meint ich die "lieben" rechten, und deshalb ohne "r"


Omg, warum kann man nicht einfach das sagen was man meint? oO


----------



## Bentok (10. August 2008)

Lol, man kann das Gesindel doch nennen wie man will ôo?!

mfg
Bentok


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> Lol, man kann das Gesindel doch nennen wie man will ôo?!
> 
> mfg
> Bentok


ganz ehrlich ich hatte uach kp was du meinst^^


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich ich hatte uach kp was du meinst^^


hmm ich schon^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. August 2008)

Gesindel

das sich ein linksextremist damit auskennt war klar^^


----------



## Bentok (10. August 2008)

Ich glaubs ja nicht *lach* von wo kommt ihr wech, das ihr diesen Begriff net kennt xD

Was solls ich versuche mich in Zukunft Forengrecht zu artikulieren (auszudrücken) XD

Greez


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hmm ich schon^^


Du schon wieder!


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> Lol, man kann das Gesindel doch nennen wie man will ôo?!
> 
> mfg
> Bentok


Klar, aber das ist doch ziemlich unvorteilhaft wenn man sich mit Jemand anderem unterhält.
Wenn ich zu Muschis Gebetbuch sagen würde, wär das doch auch ziemlich verwirrend?!


----------



## Saytan (10. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn ich zu Muschis Gebetbuch sagen würde, wär das doch auch ziemlich verwirrend?!



Ne,dass weiss ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Klar, aber das ist doch ziemlich unvorteilhaft wenn man sich mit Jemand anderem unterhält.
> Wenn ich zu Muschis Gebetbuch sagen würde, wär das doch auch ziemlich verwirrend?!


dann fragt man nach, klärt das und gut is


----------



## Bentok (10. August 2008)

Fettes Sorry, hätte nur net gedacht, das der Begriff bei dir/euch/wie auch immer net geläufig ist.
*seufz* da sieht mans mal wieder, jedes dörfchen, entwickelt seine ganz eigene Sprache *gg*.
Wenigstens gibts noch die gute alte Sprache die JEDER vesteht*

"Swei Bratwuast bidde"
"Einma swei halbe Hahn"
"Swei Pils bidde"

greez
datt Bentok


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. August 2008)

gib mir den youtube link für das video bitte bentok


----------



## Bentok (10. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> gib mir den youtube link für das video bitte bentok



Da hassu:

http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=imbis...mp;sitesearch=#

Viel Spaß damit ^^

greez
B


----------



## Black Muffin (10. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdVBhiVstUE 

Ach, kaum ein geileres Lied in der letzten Woche gehört... was hältst du davon, Bradur?


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdVBhiVstUE
> 
> Ach, kaum ein geileres Lied in der letzten Woche gehört... was hältst du davon, Bentok?



/fail xD

Thx, aber ich hör lieber Musik > "*Offspring anmach*"
*gähn* hab keinen Plan ob ich jemals heute noch ins Bett komme :-/

*an morgen denk* *Übelkeit bekomm*

Was kann man denn großartig dagegen machen?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

na das berühmte konter bier trinken


----------



## Black Muffin (11. August 2008)

Chillz doch mal, ey! XD Locker, Alter, mit 3/4 Mädchen in der Klasse gehts doch ab?^^


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdVBhiVstUE
> 
> Ach, kaum ein geileres Lied in der letzten Woche gehört... was hältst du davon, Bradur?




Ist geil!Stehst du auf young buck?Hab nochwas von dem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3c7v4KOShE


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

young buck..... hört doch lieber was vernünftiges


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. August 2008)

Bah Hopper .... hinfort mit euch gesindel ;P

es gibt nichts besseres um wach zu bleiben als Technobase  


Und des obwohl ich eigentlich nur schwermetallernes zu mir nehme ^^


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> young buck..... hört doch lieber was vernünftiges



Ich hör ja eher Deutsch Rap bzw R'n b und son zeugs und nightwish auch!Also eigentlich alles,is doch vernünftig ^^


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Chillz doch mal, ey! XD Locker, Alter, mit 3/4 Mädchen in der Klasse gehts doch ab?^^




Ja höchstwarscheinlich wird es das...ich sie jetzt schon die ersten "schlägereien" 
*rollt sich bei der Vorstellung an  "sich klatschende" weibe aufn Boden* bei denen Fingernägel
abbrechen bzw durch die Gegend fliegen und den ein oder anderem ins Auge fliegen.

Ja...das wird sicherlich ganz toll...
Wenigstens ist meine Freundin reinzufällig in meiner Paralellklasse, bei der kann ich mich sicherlich ausheulen xD *lach*

Wollen wir hoffen das es nicht so ist *seufz*



Greez
Bentok, der immernoch wach ist, und warscheinlich diese Nacht kein Auge zu machen wird. Und wenn doch weint er sich in den Schlaf...vor lachen weil er an Weibsen-Schlägereien denkt xDDDD *rofl*

EDIT:



Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Bah Hopper .... hinfort mit euch gesindel ;P
> 
> es gibt nichts besseres um wach zu bleiben als Technobase
> 
> ...




Guter Mann! *Thumbs up*


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ich hör ja eher Deutsch Rap bzw R'n b und son zeugs und nightwish auch!Also eigentlich alles,is doch vernünftig ^^


es gibt gewaltige unterschiede bei deutsch-rap und r'n'b find ich eigtl übelst scheiße^^


----------



## Black Muffin (11. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ist geil!Stehst du auf young buck?Hab nochwas von dem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3c7v4KOShE


Das ist Young HotRod


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

aso shit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kenn mich beim ami rap net so super aus^^


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> es gibt gewaltige unterschiede bei deutsch-rap und r'n'b find ich eigtl übelst scheiße^^


Egal dan nightwish!^^


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Egal dan nightwish!^^


hör ich net^^


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hör ich net^^


Scheiße xD dan mach mich auf deine muke geil xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=KFq2q_bhp9U&...feature=related


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BZPwK1QOmc...feature=related

Muffin?Wie ist das?Ich mags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. August 2008)

Uhh n Trekkie  xD

des erinnert mich immer an den Comicbuchverkäufer aus Simpsons als er einen viel zu kleinen Gürtel zurückgibt :

"Wieso verlost man einen Gürtel der keinem anständigen Trekkie passt ? "


----------



## Black Muffin (11. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjQzMflUPHY 

Höre sonst ja nie 50, aber das Lied hat was.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Uhh n Trekkie  xD
> 
> des erinnert mich immer an den Comicbuchverkäufer aus Simpsons als er einen viel zu kleinen Gürtel zurückgibt :
> 
> "Wieso verlost man einen Gürtel der keinem anständigen Trekkie passt ? "




Mir hätte der auch net gepasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (11. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BZPwK1QOmc...feature=related
> 
> Muffin?Wie ist das?Ich mags
> 
> ...



Nicht so meines, von Fler mag ich anderes.


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

So ihr´s, ich hau mich ma ins Bett, nen bissel TV schaun & versuchen zu pennen...
Falls ihr dem im Laufe des Tages (lol) gleich tut (war des nu deutsch xD?) dann gn8 und schlaft jut.


Jute Nacht
bentok


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

Wassen so?


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> So ihr´s, ich hau mich ma ins Bett, nen bissel TV schaun & versuchen zu pennen...
> Falls ihr dem im Laufe des Tages (lol) gleich tut (war des nu deutsch xD?) dann gn8 und schlaft jut.
> 
> 
> ...



Gute nacht.Schlaf gut,falls dus schaffst.

Meine olel ahtm ir schwarze schucks gekauft so die normalen abre alles schwarz,ich mag keine chucks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. August 2008)

Brr ich bring jetzt meinen Hasen ins bett  ( einen echten mit fell und so )
und penn dann auch ^^

GN8 zsammen


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Brr ich bring jetzt meinen Hasen ins bett  ( einen echten mit fell und so )
> und penn dann auch ^^
> 
> GN8 zsammen


Dir uach gn8^^


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

Dieses emo hopper kiddy stresst -.-


----------



## Black Muffin (11. August 2008)

Wusstet ihr, dass sich Flexibilität mehr bewährt als Waghalsigkeit? Muha?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr, dass sich Flexibilität mehr bewährt als Waghalsigkeit? Muha?



nee finde ich net Oo


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

Ich glaub du solltest schlafen gehen xD


----------



## Black Muffin (11. August 2008)

Jo, glaub ich auch, ich hör da schon was länger in meinem Zimmer was honken... sollte evtl ma gucken Oo


----------



## Emptybook (11. August 2008)

Endlich m,al was los hia!


----------



## Gallero (11. August 2008)

ronklsponklhonkldonkl bim bam schwuppdiwuppkadffelsupp


----------



## Emptybook (11. August 2008)

wefofpk ef öpfe+üfpoßß?
fül üp
fekfkfwewä!!


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

gdgdfgdguiomdegduitcmvsdopkaesfd???????


----------



## Black Muffin (11. August 2008)

asfagsad sdhasdgas hsdgfsa? afhkasfgsahfga Oo


----------



## Emptybook (11. August 2008)

fndkdh kdj  wjdpjqüäw+'p !

jic djqwojöq djwd,  djqpäo+lköf?

sj owj wokpäk
#

elädköwdlöqkwlmdwöädk#3p!!!
343´ß4fäle
'F.



hdg


----------



## Gallero (11. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> asfagsad sdhasdgas hsdgfsa? afhkasfgsahfga Oo



was willst du uins damit sagen? XD


----------



## Zez (11. August 2008)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2008)

Na endlich Ruhe.


----------



## Zez (11. August 2008)

Heute nacht ist der Hiphopthread > Nachtschwärmer, was Posts/min angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. August 2008)

wir habens geschafft :>


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

!!!!leffaw red na nenie ella hcod tbah rhi


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAA der EMO THREAD  ist zu lasst uns feiern !Kostenlos döner mit emo fleisch oder pseudo hopper


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. August 2008)

Xeemostylax yeah!


----------



## Zez (11. August 2008)

Jaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er ist weg, pünktlich zum ersten mtterflame wurde er dann gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> !!!!leffaw red na nenie ella hcod tbah rhi



Translated : ihr habt doch alle eine an der Waffel!!!!

edith . ah er hats gefixed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Na endlich Ruhe.


Danke dir!

/vote vb 4 mod


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Jaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mein mutta flame :O


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> 
> /vote vb 4 mod


/veto


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> 
> /vote vb 4 mod




/SIGN


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. August 2008)

ja bradur unser dönerliferant hat uns gerettet!


----------



## Zez (11. August 2008)

Need Modrechte, einfach nur zum Posen xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> 
> /vote vb 4 mod



Erst wenn die Hölle zufriert. Oder ich die Nacktbilder von ZAM wiederfinde. :O


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Erst wenn die Hölle zufriert. *Oder ich die Nacktbilder von ZAM wiederfinde*. :O



>.<


----------



## Emptybook (11. August 2008)

Nein das Thema wurde gelöscht NEIOONN!!!

Gerade an der Stelle wo alle den deine Mutter Thread plündern wollten.

hmm

Er hatte das Zeug zum Legendary es wäre ein epischer Krieg zwische Emo´s und Hopper´n, WoW´lern entfacht worden.

Für alle die mal gute Musik hören wollen http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vbmsxn9

Wir sind youtube wir bieten wirklich jedem eine Plattform ;D


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. August 2008)

völibbufed belibt immer unser Mod egal obs jetzt da steht oder nicht


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> . Oder ich die Nacktbilder von ZAM wiederfinde. :O



Das erzähl ich ihm das du nacktbilder von ihm hast!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. August 2008)

poste sie ich will sehen


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Nein das Thema wurde gelöscht NEIOONN!!!
> 
> Gerade an der Stelle wo alle den deine Mutter Thread plündern wollten.
> 
> ...



Link falsch?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> völibbufed belibt immer unser Mod egal obs jetzt da steht oder nicht



Nun musst Du nurnoch Schreiben Lernen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (11. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=OUh2rw9o2JY 
das ist coole Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-
ABer ich hör ehh alles was richtung Metal, Hardcore (ja auch Emocore :>), Electronic oder Darkwave geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. August 2008)

ich konnte noch nie schreiben aler clown ich bins camillo 70


----------



## Emptybook (11. August 2008)

Hier der richtige http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vbmsxn9 Link ;D

Edfit iehh er hats rausgenommen sein hammer rap vid


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=OUh2rw9o2JY
> das ist coole Musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich bin ja dafür ein Musik - Poste verbot in den Nachtschwärmer einzufügen :> geschmäcker sind zu verschieden...

btw zez , bock auf wc3 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> poste sie ich will sehen



Auf eigene Gefahr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. August 2008)

nein...


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

ich hätte ein bild von zam und seinem schwnz

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=679546


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Hier der richtige http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vbmsxn9 Link ;D


geht imam noch nich -.-


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich konnte noch nie schreiben aler clown ich bins camillo 70




wh0000000000t? das merke ich jetzt erst? Oo warum haste dir nen neuen acc gemacht?


----------



## Zez (11. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Hier der richtige http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vbmsxn9 Link ;D
> 
> Edfit iehh er hats rausgenommen sein hammer rap vid


bei mir nicht xD
edit: ok xD


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Auf eigene Gefahr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Völligbuffed,danke dir jetz hab ich augenkrebs und kann nicht schlafen -.-^^


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> bei mir nicht xD
> edit: ok xD


Endlich hatter eingesehen das sein "rap" video scheiße ist


----------



## Zez (11. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hätte ein bild von zam und seinem schwnz
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=679546


Naja evt ist er ja auch der 
Man with a Huge cock!
http://www.voetsek.com/lighter_side/images...h_huge_cock.jpg


----------



## Emptybook (11. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Auf eigene Gefahr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das geht jetzt weiter bis um 6 Uhr jeder zitiert das Bild und schreibt dann ;D

Ps: der hammer emo rapper hat sein video von Youtube runtergemacht ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> PS: der hammer emo rapper hat sein video von Youtube runtergemacht ^^


Echt? *rofl*


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Das geht jetzt weiter bis um 6 Uhr jeder zitiert das Bild und schreibt dann ;D
> 
> Ps: der hammer emo rapper hat sein video von Youtube runtergemacht ^^



Wissen wa schon^^


----------



## Zez (11. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> btw zez , bock auf wc3 ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne sorry, muss Wurzelimperium aufpassen :<

aber hab heute nen Bships gespielt, die suckte derbe -.-
Türme die upgegradet die Kings Pride killen oO (hatte 2mal laser + 2mal full upegegradete Elecannons - hab die tower nicht tot bekommen --.-


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Auf eigene Gefahr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo issen eigentlich sein pulla?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Auf eigene Gefahr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist echt einfach abartig... gut das du kein mod bist !!!!!!!!!!111111111


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ne sorry, muss Wurzelimperium aufpassen :<
> 
> aber hab heute nen Bships gespielt, die suckte derbe -.-
> Türme die upgegradet die Kings Pride killen oO (hatte 2mal laser + 2mal full upegegradete Elecannons - hab die tower nicht tot bekommen --.-



i lol´d hard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> das ist echt einfach abartig... gut das du kein mod bist !!!!!!!!!!111111111


Bei schüler vz gibts ne gruppe zu dem bild:Ich bin ein behaarter mann nud sitze nackt vorm rechenr oder so oO


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Auf eigene Gefahr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need more epiXxX Pics


----------



## Zez (11. August 2008)

Ist das ne Softair oben links? Bei seiner Angriffsfläche verliert er doch jedes Battle oO

Edit: sieht doch eher wie ne Müllzange aus xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Need more epiXxX Pics





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (11. August 2008)

der hat aber ne haarige Ritze oO


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. August 2008)

igitt habe nen enthaarungsthread aufgemacht


----------



## Zez (11. August 2008)

Der passt jetzt aber echt geil xD
10/10 ;D


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mamiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((((            /cry


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hätteste das dem Pseudo bollo gezeigt der würde sichs selbst besorgen oder mittem pulla gegen bildschirm hauen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Hätteste das dem Pseudo bollo gezeigt der würde sichs selbst besorgen oder *mittem pulla gegen bildschirm hauen*



ROFL

xD

xD

xD


----------



## Zez (11. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Hätteste das dem Pseudo bollo gezeigt der würde sichs selbst besorgen oder mittem *pulla gegen bildschirm hauen*


da hat jemand zuviele pornZ gesehen xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. August 2008)

http://startrekonline.com/node/75     <--- WATCH!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> http://startrekonline.com/node/75     <--- WATCH!



Star Trek sucks!!!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. August 2008)

lool  da fällt mir spontan was ein:

eine lehrernachricht: Ihr sohn Muss nachsitzen weil er während des unterichts aufstand sein eregtes Glied auspackte und es an Cornelia abklatschte^^


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

mir gehts gut wie lange nich mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> lool  da fällt mir spontan was ein:
> 
> eine lehrernachricht: Ihr sohn Muss nachsitzen weil er während des unterichts aufstand sein eregtes Glied auspackte und es an Cornelia abklatschte^^


das hat steve auf seinem blog gehabt du wowszene gucker ,ähm ähm scheisse -.- aber das mit pulal an desktop das könnt ihr in eure sigi kopieren xD legendary kommi aber das ähtte er wirklich gemacht und dan spritzer in sein kühler und fragt sich why sein pc so geräusche macht


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mir gehts gut wie lange nich mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Steine geworfen?


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Steine geworfen?


Muahahahahahahahahahahah xDDDD


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Steine geworfen?


nö. ich sag mal nur nix pop musik ich hören. endlich wieder^^


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nö. ich sag mal nur nix pop musik ich hören. endlich wieder^^


Omg völligbuffed need more epixXXX


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Omg völligbuffed need more epixXXX




Why? o.O


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Star Trek sucks!!!



/me slaps 'VölligBuffeD' with a big hard Klingon and his Bathlet


----------



## Zez (11. August 2008)

Bradur, zusammenhang zwischen Zitat + text?^^


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Why? o.O


sry falsch zitiert oben,ne will epic pics von zam


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> /me slaps 'VölligBuffeD' with a big hard Klingon and his Bathlet



Jaaa, gibs mir dreckig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Bradur, zusammenhang zwischen Zitat + text?^^


scheiße kake zitiert -.-


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

VB haste mehr sexy pics?^^


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

VB haste mehr sexy pics?^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> VB haste mehr sexy pics?^^



Ne, die anderen werden intimer und mit denen will ich ZAM erpressen.^^


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ne, die anderen werden intimer und mit denen will ich ZAM erpressen.^^


Achso,ja das kann ich verstehen.

Edit:Intimer?Sieht man da den pullamatz?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PsnxDQvQpw

ich kann nicht lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finde den typ klasse ^^ ,,last time i had sex was in 2003 and im ashamed to admit it wasn't free.. ,,

Auch seine anderen videos sind einfach scheiße genial lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Achso,ja das kann ich verstehen.
> 
> Edit:Intimer?Sieht man da den pullamatz?



Jaaa, und dicke spitze Nippel!


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jaaa, und dicke spitze Nippel!



Yeah uauauawiua sexy time its nice


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2008)

Ich bin mal weg. Nacht Leute.


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

So liebe Mitmenschen ,Männer und Frauen Emos und Hopper  und Metaler Pornogucker und pimmel gegen desktop schläger und auf alte männer mit langen bärten,nackt vorm rechenr sitztens und viel anal haare haben ,ich der einzigartige dönermann gehe jetzt Pennen.

Man sieht sich


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

Ach und oh noez ich bin verwarnt -.- http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=54684


baba


----------



## Emptybook (11. August 2008)

GZ me2 ;D is aber länger her

Gn8 an alle die schlafen gehen ect. ect. ect. ect.


----------



## Zez (11. August 2008)

Ich fänds mal lustig wenn Nachtschwärmer wegen Spam dicht gemacht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ich fänds mal lustig wenn Nachtschwärmer wegen Spam dicht gemacht wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich nich^^


----------



## Emptybook (11. August 2008)

;DDD

Ist es geschmacklos in einem Suizidforum rumzuplären?// wurde gebannt naaaaaawhinenaaaaa Ich bin böse 


mfg


----------



## 5H4DOW-M4N (11. August 2008)

Leute ich brauch mal eure Hilfe ^^

Wisst ihr vllt welche Musik hier läuft?

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=cz36W_uJAZs

Wäre sehr Dankbar ^^ 

mfg  shadow


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. August 2008)

Erster!! eins eins elf ja ich bin der ertse ich gebe euch nacher gerne Autogramme und ich wette nach mir 

postet lurock oder bradur Hex Hex

Erster sein rockt


----------



## D132 (11. August 2008)

Nabend du schleimer


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. August 2008)

hehe^^

wollte ja eigentlich buffed daddy haben^^


----------



## Baldoran (11. August 2008)

oh man sind hier viele seiten mittlerweile ^^


----------



## D132 (11. August 2008)

der ist gerade im icq gestorben und rottet da vor sich hin !


----------



## Crackmack (11. August 2008)

N`aben Leute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (11. August 2008)

so viele neue -.-


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

Nabend zusammen...

Heute der erste Schultag (nach 9 Monaten des nichts Tuens)
oh man...meine Schule ist komisch, meine Klasse ist merkwürdig und einfach alles nur zum heulen...
Ich hoffe das sich meine Meinung bezüglich dieser Schule noch ändert...hat wer ne Idee was man gegen
dieses Gefühl tun kann, das einem scheisse schlecht ist wenn man in der schule hockt?

Greez
Bentok


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen...
> 
> Heute der erste Schultag (nach 9 Monaten des nichts Tuens)
> oh man...meine Schule ist komisch, meine Klasse ist merkwürdig und einfach alles nur zum heulen...
> ...



geht mir auch so in der ersten schulwoche xD
ich versuch mich einfach mim nachbar abzulenken, dann geht der unterricht vorrüber, und dir ist die übelkeit net so bewusst :>
in der ersten woche der unterricht ist ja eh net zu wichtig vom lernstoff her, daher muss man da ja net wirklich 100% anwesend sein ^^


----------



## Crackmack (11. August 2008)

So ma neue sig machn ;D


----------



## Lurock (11. August 2008)

Namd


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. August 2008)

qalter schweißsocke wie gehts deiner tafel?


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> geht mir auch so in der ersten schulwoche xD
> ich versuch mich einfach mim nachbar abzulenken, dann geht der unterricht vorrüber, und dir ist die übelkeit net so bewusst :>
> in der ersten woche der unterricht ist ja eh net zu wichtig vom lernstoff her, daher muss man da ja net wirklich 100% anwesend sein ^^




Naja, das Problem ist nur, das die Lehrer/innin wohl so sind, das die sich schon von Anfang an ihre Lieblingsschüler raussuchen und dementsprechend die Noten verteilen.
Ansonsten heisst es für mich jetzt  "durchstarten" da es sogesehen meine "LETZTE" Chance ist, die ich auch ergreifen will. Ich hoffe nur, das mir diese "9 Monate keine Schule" nicht mein Genick brechen....

Ich hab echt ne bescheidene Klasse 30 Weibsen und 3 Typen :/.....wenigstens is meine Freundin in meiner Paralellklasse.

Was solls...packen wir´s an!


Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> Naja, das Problem ist nur, das die Lehrer/innin wohl so sind, das die sich schon von Anfang an ihre Lieblingsschüler raussuchen und dementsprechend die Noten verteilen.
> Ansonsten heisst es für mich jetzt  "durchstarten" da es sogesehen meine "LETZTE" Chance ist, die ich auch ergreifen will. Ich hoffe nur, das mir diese "9 Monate keine Schule" nicht mein Genick brechen....
> 
> Ich hab echt ne bescheidene Klasse 30 Weibsen und 3 Typen :/.....wenigstens is meine Freundin in meiner Paralellklasse.
> ...



joa des wird schon :>
nach 9 mons ist aller anfang schwer, aber danach dürfts gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

morgen mädels und cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich geh gleich penn0rn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa des wird schon :>
> nach 9 mons ist aller anfang schwer, aber danach dürfts gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wolln wir´s hoffen *gg*
Aber wie gesagt meine Schule ist komisch, solche Klamotten wie:
Wenn du in der Klasse trinkst (darf man) und du schlabberst, kostet des 2 €.
Wenn du einen falschen Ausgang benutzt kostest es dich 10 €.

Die drei folgenden Regeln find ich widderrum gut:

Wenn du auf dem falschen (Nichtraucherhof) oder ausserhalb der erlaubten Zeit des Rauchens, rauchst 10€
Wenn du auf den Boden spuckst 10€
Wenn du Müll auf den Boden wirfst 10€

Naja andere Schulen, andere Sitten.

Whatever...thx für deine Anteilnahme ^^


Greez
Bentok


----------



## Lurock (11. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> qalter schweißsocke wie gehts deiner tafel?


Wat für ne Tafel? oO


----------



## Alanium (11. August 2008)

Mein Beileid, Bentok. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Abend erstmal miteinander.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. August 2008)

> Wenn du auf dem falschen (Nichtraucherhof) oder ausserhalb der erlaubten Zeit des Rauchens, rauchst 10€
> 
> 
> Greez
> Bentok




ich wette von dem geld kaufen sich die lehrer erstma selber kippen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (11. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> so viele neue -.-



Jo... ich warte bis Schule wieder anfängt überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mein Beileid, Bentok.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




N´abend und Thx xD

Aber da ich Nicht-Raucher bin, jucken mich zumindest diese Regeln schonmal nicht. Und das mit dem auf dem Boden spucken...ganz ehrlich, wenn ich diese ganzen "verrotzten" (haha Wortspiel -.-) Blagen an z.B. einer Bushalte sehe, und die da son halben Teich auf den Boden schnoddern, da frag ich mich, was für ne Erziehung die "genossen" (achtung wieder ein Wortspiel) haben :-/



Grüne schrieb:


> ich wette von dem geld kaufen sich die lehrer erstma selber kippen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja bestimmt, das ist eine "christliche Schule" auch wenn ich weder an Gott glaube noch sonst was...

Greez
Bentok


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> N´abend und Thx xD
> 
> Aber da ich Nicht-Raucher bin, jucken mich zumindest diese Regeln schonmal nicht. Und das mit dem auf dem Boden spucken...ganz ehrlich, wenn ich diese ganzen "verrotzten" (haha Wortspiel -.-) Blagen an z.B. einer Bushalte sehe, und die da son halben Teich auf den Boden schnoddern, da frag ich mich, was für ne Erziehung die "genossen" (achtung wieder ein Wortspiel) haben :-/
> 
> ...



am besten noch mit  hose in den socken und handymusik an, dann ist das bild vollkommen... xD


----------



## Lurock (11. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> Ja bestimmt, das ist eine "christliche Schule" auch wenn ich weder an Gott glaube noch sonst was...


Haha! Arme Sau!

Übrigens rotz ich auch immer aufn Boden, ich habs ma versucht mir abzugewöhnen, aber ichs merks schon gar nemmer, is mehr Reflex als bewusste Aktion...


----------



## Alanium (11. August 2008)

Bentok schrieb:


> N´abend und Thx xD
> 
> Aber da ich Nicht-Raucher bin, jucken mich zumindest diese Regeln schonmal nicht. Und das mit dem auf dem Boden spucken...ganz ehrlich, wenn ich diese ganzen "verrotzten" (haha Wortspiel -.-) Blagen an z.B. einer Bushalte sehe, und die da son halben Teich auf den Boden schnoddern, da frag ich mich, was für ne Erziehung die "genossen" (achtung wieder ein Wortspiel) haben :-/
> 
> ...


Hey, ich geh' auch auf so eine Schule. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab' mir jetzt auf meinen Ordner das Bad Religion-Logo geklebt, musste auch mal machen, die Reaktionen der Lehrer sind toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Haha! Arme Sau!
> 
> Übrigens rotz ich auch immer aufn Boden, ich habs ma versucht mir abzugewöhnen, aber ichs merks schon gar nemmer, is mehr Reflex als bewusste Aktion...



Dann sei froh das du net auf meiner Schule bist, das würde dir teuer zu stehen kommen xDD
Aber hey find ich eigentlich ne Prima Lösung zu verotzten Jugend xD



Alanium schrieb:


> Hey, ich geh' auch auf so eine Schule.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



XD Geile Idee, aber ich wollte mir des nu wirklich nicht mit den Lehrern da verkorksen, denn ich bin mehr als nur dagegen noch länger Schule machen zu müssen...ich will endlich aus meinem Elternhaus raus, meine eigene Bude haben, und Geld verdienen :/ ....jaja...Grundschulzeit du süße Zeit xDD


Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Alanium (11. August 2008)

So, ich verabschiede mich dann mal für heute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (11. August 2008)

Siu wie meinste das ? wartest du bis es spät ist oder wie ?


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> So, ich verabschiede mich dann mal für heute.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na dann wünsche ich eine angenehme Nachtruhe... so schlafe denn gut!

Liebe Grüße
Bentok

Hmm, hat wer ne Idee, was man bei totaler Langeweile an Flash Games spielen kann?
auf playit.ch gibts meiner Meinung atm keine guten Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Bentok


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. August 2008)

probier http://www.lelezard.com/jeux/swf11/luge.swf aus, ich find des geil^^


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> probier http://www.lelezard.com/jeux/swf11/luge.swf aus, ich find des geil^^




Hmm sorry amer Line Rider ist entzwischen echt ausgelutscht, und macht MIR keinen Spaß mehr. Trotzdem Danke für die Idee....*sich langweil*

Ne weitere Frage wäre, gibts nicht noch gute Spiele die so mit nem drag & drop System sind?


LG
Bentok


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. August 2008)

haste schonma winterbells ausprobiert? :>


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

Lol das Spiel sieht mal lustig aus, werds mir mal zur Gemüte führen, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *vor Freude in die Luft spring*

Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. August 2008)

des sieht net nur lustig aus, des macht auch noch süchtig^^


----------



## Black Muffin (11. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Haha! Arme Sau!
> 
> Übrigens rotz ich auch immer aufn Boden, ich habs ma versucht mir abzugewöhnen, aber ichs merks schon gar nemmer, is mehr Reflex als bewusste Aktion...


Ja, so siehst du aus! Oo!


----------



## Lurock (11. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Ja, so siehst du aus! Oo!


Damn, ich wusste doch, dass ich nur aus Buchstaben bestehe!


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

So ich bin auch mal wieder da!


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

Schreibt mal einer?Voll ruhig hier !


----------



## QcK (11. August 2008)

Guts Nächtle allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis morgen und nen schönen Arbeits-/Schultag...

Grüße euer Borad-Psychopath QcK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toastbrod (11. August 2008)

Hallo keiner mehr on?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2008)

nö bist der einzige der noch da is


----------



## Bentok (11. August 2008)

Ich bin auch NOCH da, abe rich denke das ich in wenigen Minuten den PC ausmache, daher verabschiede ich mich schonmal von meiner Lieblings Community und sage: Gut´s Nächtle, und einen arbeitsrechen Tag wünsch ich euch.
Schlaf gut, erholt euch und bis morgen!

Liebe Grüße
Bentok


PS: Danke nochmal für den Spiele-Tipp: Winterbell! Ein wirklich sau geiles Game!


----------



## luXz (11. August 2008)

Nabend leute


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

Dönermann ist auch noch da


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

OMG NEED


was gegen langeweile^^


----------



## Saytan (11. August 2008)

Naja was solls schaú ich später rein,bin ma fernsehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2008)

Qoy qeylIs puqloD
Qoy puqbe'pu'
yoHbogh malthbogh je' SuvwI'
Sey'moHchu' may' 'Iw
maSuv manong 'ej maHoHchu'
nI'be'yInmaj 'ach wovqu'!

batlh maHghbej'jyoqIjDaq
vavpu'ma' DImuvpa'reH maSuvtaH
Qu' DamevQo' maSuvtaH, ma'ov


----------



## Saytan (12. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Qoy qeylIs puqloD
> Qoy puqbe'pu'
> yoHbogh malthbogh je' SuvwI'
> Sey'moHchu' may' 'Iw
> ...


Ich glaub du solltest ins Bettchen haja haja machen^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (12. August 2008)

So, bin nun auch Geistig wie Körperlich anwesend, guten Abend


----------



## Foertel (12. August 2008)

Ich glaub ich geh pennen


----------



## Saytan (12. August 2008)

Moin,und first für heute !!^^


----------



## Lurock (12. August 2008)

Nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

tach


----------



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

Oo Hey


----------



## Saytan (12. August 2008)

Jetz sind wir zu viert  So über was plaudern wir today? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Kaffe und döner verteil*


----------



## BuffedGorilla (12. August 2008)

döneeeeerrrrrrrr!!!! woo????


----------



## Emptybook (12. August 2008)

Jetzt hab ich Hunger.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (12. August 2008)

guckt wer elton vs simon ?^^


----------



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

Wir plaudern über den Sinn des Lebens, noch Fragen?



/\
|
copy into ya signature


----------



## Saytan (12. August 2008)

Willkommen in Bradur's Dönerkebap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Speiseliste:                        
-Döner 1,50€                 
-Döner mit Käse 1,50€       
-Schokodöner 1,50€                        
-Dürümdöner 2,50€                                     
-Fischdöner 2,50€                                                     
-Dönerdöner 5,50€
-Kinderdöner 3,50€
-Gnomendöner 6,50€

Getränke:
-Cola:1,50€
-Gnoma Cola:3,50€
-Bier:3,50€

Soßen:
-Scharf
-Sehr Scharf
-Teuflisch
-Knoblauch

Kinderspielzeug im Kindermenü!!


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> -Gnomendöner 6,50€



Komm ders faked!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
xD


----------



## Saytan (12. August 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Komm ders faked!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein ist mein ernst....Auch in Plattenrüstung!


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

viel zu teuer ..
hmm irgendwie verpeil ich immer hier was zu schreiben .. blöde daylis die ich mit 2 chars machen muss + bg dayli + inni -.- grml

naja egal bin wieder wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 morgen um 6uhr auf .. 
cya leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (12. August 2008)

Endlich, die Leistungskrone gehört wieder AMD.

_Sektkorken knallen lässt_


----------



## Lurock (12. August 2008)

Bäääh, mit dem Thread gehts derbst bergab... Am Anfang wars noch geil, dann hats nachgelassen, dann gings wieder bergauf, aber mittlerweile treiben sich hier teilweise nur noch Spammer rum, ohne ersichtlicher Interesse an einer Diskussion... VöBu, Veragron, chopi... alle weg, bzw. nur noch sehr selten da... Ich werd mich auch mal ein bisschen Distanzieren, gibt ja noch mehr zu tun...


----------



## Lurock (12. August 2008)

Leistungskrone, AMD? Geif Link pls!!


----------



## Noxiel (12. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Leistungskrone, AMD? Geif Link pls!!



Da!
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...nitt_einleitung


----------



## Siu (12. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bäääh, mit dem Thread gehts derbst bergab... Am Anfang wars noch geil, dann hats nachgelassen, dann gings wieder bergauf, aber mittlerweile treiben sich hier teilweise nur noch Spammer rum, ohne ersichtlicher Interesse an einer Diskussion... VöBu, Veragron, chopi... alle weg, bzw. nur noch sehr selten da... Ich werd mich auch mal ein bisschen Distanzieren, gibt ja noch mehr zu tun...




So ist das... finds auch blöde.

btw > ARD kommt'n schöner Beitrag zur Spielsucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. August 2008)

ARD ARD !!

boah black muffin muss deine sig über die vorgegebene seitenbreite gehen?


----------



## luXz (13. August 2008)

Jemand noch wach, der Langeweile hat?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. August 2008)

joar wieso?


----------



## luXz (13. August 2008)

Einfach so^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. August 2008)

aha^^ kennste NATO? kommste hin?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

nabend noch jemand da?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

> nabend noch jemand da?



´N bisschen vielleciht.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

;S was heuistsn denn n bischen? achja , btw , habe heute gebutrsstqagr ;D bin 19   geowrden _- scheißde,  ich bin n alter dacks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

Oô
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy...
Du weißt ja, wies weiter geht, nehm ich an
"`n bisschen " Hieß in dem Fall, dass ich weniger Geistig, mehr körperlich anwesend bin, ist ja ´nu schon spät.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

Oo ist doch erst halb 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Oo ist doch erst halb 4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Halb 3.


Blood? Hast Du wieder getrunken? :O


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Halb 3.
> 
> 
> Blood? Hast Du wieder getrunken? :O




ich trinke klienn alkohol -__


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

Stell dir vor, 
Für meine Verältnisse ist das Spät ^.^


----------



## Deathstyle (13. August 2008)

Eigentlich ist es ja früh.. xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ich trinke klienn alkohol -__



Neeeeeein....dann haste aber ne böse Pille eingeworfen oder was grünes geraucht. Deine Rechtschreibung ist nichtmehr feierlich.^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

> Eigentlich ist es ja früh.. xD



>.<
Hast mich g pwnd ^.^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Neeeeeein....dann haste aber ne böse Pille eingeworfen oder was grünes geraucht. Deine Rechtschreibung ist nichtmehr feierlich.^^



mein thrread wurde geschlosenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

> mein thrread wurde geschlosenen sad.gif



Und wen dürfen wir dafür Anprangern? :>


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

Ganz recht ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (13. August 2008)

Diese Kate Perry sieht irgendwie hammer aus. :f


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

ich würde einfach mal behaupten das du morgen nixmehr hiervon weißt xD
Und dann ins Forum schaust
und 
OMFG
denkst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Diese Kate Perry sieht irgendwie hammer aus. :f



Wer?


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

google hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss anscheinend ne Musikerin sein :O
Jana Cova, die sieht hammer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Jana Cova, die sieht hammer aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich sag mal: Igitt, was für einen Geschmack hast du denn?^^


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

o.O
Im ernst?^^

edit: glaube wir sollten hier auch aufhören, glaub diem Mods würden ne Diskussion in dem Heinzelmännchen-verbotforum über das Thema nicht gerne sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> o.O
> Im ernst?^^



Jap, finde die hässlich. Kann aber auch daran liegen dass ich "noch" 19 bin und auf die jüngeren Dinger stehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Elisha Cuthbert

Lindsay Lohan in ihren besseren Zeiten 

etc.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

Vllt mag er keine Blonden Frauen?
Ich finde sie auch nicht sooo unglaublich attraktiv

Ich sag mal:
Jessica Alba - Genetic Perfektion


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich sag mal: Igitt, was für einen Geschmack hast du denn?^^



jo ^.^

edith: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



shes so f*cking hot *happyy*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Vllt mag er keine Blonden Frauen?



Doch doch, Tara Reid, oder... erm...ja kp. Blond ist schick.^^


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

:O
Cova sieht hammer aus xD
Schonmal nen Film mit ihr gesehen?^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Schonmal nen Film mit ihr gesehen?^^



Nein Danke. Da bekom ich schlaffe Gliedmaßen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Doch doch,* Tara Reid*, oder... erm...ja kp. Blond ist schick.^^




*sabber*


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

> Schonmal nen Film mit ihr gesehen?^^



hmmh
Meine Frau, die Spartaner und ich:
"Kennt ihr mein Video" ? x)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

Ich glaube nicht xd
kA welche bilder du von ihr gesehen hast, aber die ist echt noch knackig :O
Dreht leider nur dinge mit anderen Frauen - evt hat sie nen Freund der ... naja wie auch immer, denke Themawechsel würde die Mods "Befriedigen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was machst ihr eig so spät noch onlineß bzw sp früh? ;d


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

kA
Achja, deine Tara ist glaub älter als meine Jana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (13. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> was machst ihr eig so spät noch onlineß bzw sp früh? ;d



Po-Avatare.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Po-Avatare.




:O i screenshoted it!!!!!!!

U never can say , it didnt hapen! I have the proof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith : das isn schöner po   v.v


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

lol
Print S-Abf hab ich schonmal gedrückt - wenn du jemals Ava wieder wechselst - das bild kommt in meine Sig!


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

2 dumme ein gedanke!^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

Und ich hätte gedacht ihr wärt immer seriös ^.^


----------



## Deathstyle (13. August 2008)

Katy Perry heissts.. oops und im Video sieht sie besser aus.
MTV ohne Ton+eigene Musik ftw.. xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> kA
> Achja, deine Tara ist glaub älter als meine Jana
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieht aber besser aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin dann auch weg, morgen nen ungewöhnlicher Tag vor mir.^^


----------



## Manoroth (13. August 2008)

himmel ihr geht ja schon immer früh ins bett...


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

jup, ich geh um halb vier ins bett, und steh um 0 Uhr auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


20 1/2 stunden schlaf rocken!


----------



## Manoroth (13. August 2008)

ich gehe frühestens um 4uhr schlafen und stehe spätestens um 9 auf^^ und des jetzt schon einen monat lang.

haste mehr vom tag und vor allem von der ancht(bin bekennender nachtmensch^^)


----------



## Crackmack (13. August 2008)

kein nachtschwärmer on keine freunde on? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (13. August 2008)

Ala? ZeZ? Minas? öhh wer gibts da noch Klnker? 

wooooooooooooooo seit ihr ich fühl mich so einsam hier ;D


----------



## Saytan (13. August 2008)

Doch ich! Nabend


----------



## Alanium (13. August 2008)

Bin jetzt auch mal kurz da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (13. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch mal kurz da.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schönen guten Abend


----------



## Alanium (13. August 2008)

Und was gibt's so neues?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (13. August 2008)

dammte batterie is in den drucker geflogen und kommt nichmer raus-.-


----------



## Alanium (13. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> guten abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Huhu!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (13. August 2008)

hallooooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Huhu!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (13. August 2008)

Sie is drausen!!!! muhahahahah xD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (13. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sie is drausen!!!! muhahahahah xD


grzi xD


----------



## Crackmack (13. August 2008)

Muss ins bett freundin wartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (13. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Muss ins bett freundin wartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bye
unterhaltung wO?


----------



## Siu (13. August 2008)

Blub


----------



## BuffedGorilla (13. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Blub


bluuuub


----------



## Alanium (13. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Muss ins bett freundin wartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Viel Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (13. August 2008)

Bei uns inst grad auf der autobahn i-was explodiert jetz gibt es da viel rauch :O und feuer natürlich.Wir haben das pech über einer Autobahn zu wohnen,naja bin dran gewöhnt


----------



## Crackmack (13. August 2008)

so jetzt öh ja werd ich haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bb


----------



## BuffedGorilla (13. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Bei uns inst grad auf der autobahn i-was explodiert jetz gibt es da viel rauch :O und feuer natürlich.Wir haben das pech über einer Autobahn zu wohnen,naja bin dran gewöhnt


explosion !!! autobahn !!!! cobra 11 ist schon im anflug !!!


----------



## Alanium (13. August 2008)

Habe ich da grade was von einer Kobra gehört? Wo ist eine Schlange? :O


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Habe ich da grade was von einer Kobra gehört? Wo ist eine Schlange? :O



-_-''


----------



## Alanium (13. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> -_-''


}:->


----------



## BuffedGorilla (13. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Habe ich da grade was von einer Kobra gehört? Wo ist eine Schlange? :O


zomg :>


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

Guten Abend, bin nu auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (13. August 2008)

Hallo, mein kleiner großer Atheist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (13. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Guten Abend, bin nu auch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hallo


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> }:->



°\O_o/°


----------



## BuffedGorilla (13. August 2008)

sry leute aber http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=iOVx75DWAK8&...feature=related xD ich find das einfach zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (13. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> sry leute aber http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=iOVx75DWAK8&...feature=related xD ich find das einfach zu geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein gott... ich lach mich auch schon wieder kaputt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (13. August 2008)

QcK schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> mein gott... ich lach mich auch schon wieder kaputt...
> ...


was geht aaaaaaaab??? XD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTngBI51gJc

ist aber auch nicht zu verachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na ala, musste wieder um 10 ins bettchen?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (13. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTngBI51gJc
> 
> ist aber auch nicht zu verachten
> 
> ...


lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur weil wir noch zur schule müssen? =(


----------



## BuffedGorilla (13. August 2008)

ich bin dann mal off muss ja FRÜH aufstehen, ne blooddrainer? ^^ bis morgen oder so dann, cYa


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (13. August 2008)

Gute Nacht ^. ^


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

kurz kara geleecht und 22 marken mehr im sack geh ich pennen cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. August 2008)

Hau ab du sack^^


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Bradur ist da!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Bradur ist da!!!!!!!!!!



Versteck dich hier nicht vor dem Monster!^^


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Versteck dich hier nicht vor dem Monster!^^


Nein nein nein nein nein nein,wo denkst du hin?


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Nein nein nein nein nein nein,wo denkst du hin?



An deinen Post im Metal thread^^


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> An deinen Post im Metal thread^^


Ich glaub nicht an Monster,ich bin alt genug!!!Ausserdem bin ich Anti-Mainstream ich bin krass und vollkommen underground!


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht an Monster,ich bin alt genug!!!Ausserdem bin ich Anti-Mainstream ich bin krass und vollkommen underground!



Krass alter!

Ich bin so krass underground ich bin fan von meiner Pfeiffmusik, die is so unbekannt, die kenn ich nur ich!!!


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Krass alter!
> 
> Ich bin so krass underground ich bin fan von meiner Pfeiffmusik, die is so unbekannt, die kenn ich nur ich!!!


Ey wirklich?Man du bist cooler als ich,ich will auch so underground sein*undergroundsachen lösch um pfeiffmusik von luxz raufzuziehen und noch undergrounder zu sein und absolut nicht mainstream*


----------



## Emptybook (14. August 2008)

Ihr vergewaltigt dieses Thema regelrecht!

Wo bleiben die ganzen Nachteulen, bei denne ich gerne mitlese!

*Futterauf bodenstreu*
*kaltes Bier hinleg*

put put


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Über was sollen wir den reden um die Zeit?

(um etwas, über das nur krass wenige reden, underground halt)


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Ihr vergewaltigt dieses Thema regelrecht!
> 
> Wo bleiben die ganzen Nachteulen, bei denne ich gerne mitlese!
> 
> ...


ja worüber sollen wir reden?Über dieses Monster vom Metal forum?


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Darüber, dass dein zweiter youtubelink nicht funst?


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Darüber, dass dein zweiter youtubelink nicht funst?


Ich glaub ich schreibe in meine signatur:WoW-szene fan.


----------



## Deanne (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> ja worüber sollen wir reden?Über dieses Monster vom Metal forum?



Pfui! Solch bösewillige Worte, sowas ist nicht schön. Immerhin wird seine Frisur Maßstäbe in Sachen Hairstyling setzen.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Die is geil die Frisur aber wenn ich mir soeine mache bin ich nichtmehr Underground *heul*


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Pfui! Solch bösewillige Worte, sowas ist nicht schön. Immerhin wird seine Frisur Maßstäbe in Sachen Hairstyling setzen.


Da haste allerdings recht.Aber dan ist das Hairstyle von dem auch Mainstream!


----------



## Deanne (14. August 2008)

Besorg dir paar Schleifchen bei H&M und klatsch sie an die Frise, dann biste wenigstens big@myspace.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

H&M und Myspace is mir zu Mainstream ey^^


----------



## Emptybook (14. August 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Besorg dir paar Schleifchen bei H&M und klatsch sie an die Frise, dann biste wenigstens big@myspace.



Oh ja genau wie dieser hier (Saugen=sucken) redlicher Sprachstil


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

LOL "Emos Saugen"^^


----------



## Deanne (14. August 2008)

Oder dieser gut gelaunte Zeitgenosse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (14. August 2008)

Oder diese gut gelaunte Zeitgenosse. Unpassenderweise nicht in schwarz mit rosa Sternchen unterwegs. Echt uncool!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Hmmm davon muss ich an diese ganzen "Fail-Bilder" auf Failblog denken, ziemlich lustig einige.^^


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Eins muss aber mal gesagt werden, Switch reloadet geht wieder los und sie verarschen Stefan Raab!^^


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Bin ich Mainstream wenn ich au Fresh Dumbledore umsteige?So ich ***** deine Oma ins Koma?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. August 2008)

Mööööööööp!


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Mööööööööp!



Säis


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Mööööööööp!


ES ist da! :O Nabend,du kommst auch aus Berlin ne?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> *ES* ist da! :O Nabend






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Steht ja da, oder?


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aso stimmt  welchem stadtteil?


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Aso stimmt  welchem stadtteil?



Kommst auch aus Berlin oder wat?

Hä mein Avatar is so komisch? den Hab ich grad geänder aber mir wird da nur das alte Bild angezeint, nur verpixelt^^

Edit: es geht wieder^^


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Kommst auch aus Berlin oder wat?


Jop


----------



## Lambiii (14. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXeJUg8H3_0...feature=related ololol^^


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Lambiii schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXeJUg8H3_0...feature=related ololol^^



Hab ich live bei TvTotal gesehen^^

Edit; Juhu mein neuer Wolfchant Ava funst^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Aso stimmt  welchem stadtteil?



Hellersdorf


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Hat von euch einer heute den Bericht "Du sollst nicht töten" gesehen? Wurde auch in nem thread angekündigt^^


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hellersdorf


Charlottenburg.Hellerdorf? Dort würde man mich verprügeln!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Charlottenburg.Hellerdorf? Dort würde man mich verprügeln!



Wieso?


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wieso?


Ausländer und so,sieht man mri auch an.Hellersdorf gibt viele glatzen...Waren dort mal auf ner Schule wegen nem Projekt wurden beleidigt usw.


----------



## Emptybook (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ausländer und so,sieht man mri auch an.Hellersdorf gibt viele glatzen...Waren dort mal auf ner Schule wegen nem Projekt wurden beleidigt usw.




HaHa


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> HaHa


^^ lol


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Wenigstens bist du da nicht Mainstream und somit krass^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ausländer und so,sieht man mri auch an.Hellersdorf gibt viele glatzen...Waren dort mal auf ner Schule wegen nem Projekt wurden beleidigt usw.



Hmm...merk ich recht wenig. Ich seh hier kaum Glatzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hmm...merk ich recht wenig. Ich seh hier kaum Glatzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja egal!Hat jemand thema zum labern?


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Naja egal!Hat jemand thema zum labern?



"Sind die Büsche kleiner, wirkt der Baum größer"^^

Is das der Grund, warum soviele Männer ihre Genitalien rasieren?

Btw: ein Zitat aus "Immer wieder Jim" von Jim^^


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> "Sind die Büsche kleiner, wirkt der Baum größer"^^
> 
> Is das der Grund, warum soviele Männer ihre Genitalien rasieren?


Also im film You dont mess with zohan,hat er kleines ding aber rieeeeeeeeeeseeeeeenm Busch!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> "Sind die Büsche kleiner, wirkt der Baum größer"^^
> 
> Is das der Grund, warum soviele Männer ihre Genitalien rasieren?



Jap. Die müssen ihr kleines Ding kompensieren. Ich meine.... das Piecken und Stechen ist doch nicht feierlich! o.O


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Und stehen Frauen mehr auf rasierte Genitalien?

Wenn ja warum?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Und stehen Frauen mehr auf rasierte Genitalien?
> 
> Wenn ja warum?



Hygenischer, hübscher oder so. Keine Ahnung, bin keine Frau.^^


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Mir is grad eine geniale Idee für einen thread eingefallen^^ 

"Bewerte den Namen des Todesritters des Users über dir"^^

Das wären 2 threads in einem!^^


----------



## Lambiii (14. August 2008)

Jeder den namen posten?^^


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Lambiii schrieb:


> Jeder den namen posten?^^



Genau und der nächste bewertet^^


----------



## Lambiii (14. August 2008)

Gut, weiblicher Nachtelf, Name: Alesana
^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. August 2008)

Ich würde ihn reporten, da bin ich ehrlich. Gibt schon genug Spam-Thread hier drin.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

War nicht wirklich ernst gemeint von mir^^


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Bin ma pennen nachti!Viel spass noch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. August 2008)

Bin auch weg, cu!^^


----------



## Lambiii (14. August 2008)

Und wer unterhält mich jetzt? ;(


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Nacht!


Und jetzt post ich dir meinen DK namen : Déàthsôldíêr^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

> Und wer unterhält mich jetzt? ;(



Ich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe mich nun endlich auch in diesen legendären Thread getraut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lambiii (14. August 2008)

Klingt ja UberRoxX0r

Edith sagt hallo zu ähm Shagga^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja ich weiss mein Name is n bisschen lang aber ohne alle diese Zeichen wäre er halt nicht IMBAROXXOR genug!


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

tagchen


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Lol macht mal bitte einer nen thread über die Zensur des Mainzelnmännchens auf^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Hi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

xD Fand das voll funny^^


----------



## Wray (14. August 2008)

ich sag auch mal nabend...auch für mcih das erste mal das ich heir was schreibe :-)


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Wenn wir das machen, hätten wir Charcha "gedisst"^^

btw schreib hier auch erst seit kurzem^^


----------



## Lambiii (14. August 2008)

So bin mal schlafen, haut rein


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

Darf man fragen, was gerade das Thema ist? ^.^


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

kk gn8


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Wie findet ihr meinen neuen Ava? xD


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, was gerade das Thema ist? ^.^



Das jemand ein thread zum thema Zensur des Mainzelmännchens aufmachen sollte, um Charcha zu dissen^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Ach mist nicht geklappt


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

Wenn es das ist, was ich denke, dass es ist, dann ist es Widerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Löl sexey^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Na meint ihr das gibt auch wieder Reklamationen? xD

Ach übrigens das is kein Selbstportrait 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Mach doch die Balken weg^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Nein das ist in diesem Forum net erlaubt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Ich hab da ne Frage, liegt es an der Cola die ich trinke oder an der Tatsache, dass ich heute erst um 15:30 aufgestanden bin, dass ich nicht müde werde?^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Also ich bin auch noch nicht müde aber bei mir liegts wohl eher daran, dass ich erst um 13:00 aufgestanden bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Was meint ihr Titt*** lassen oder doch lieber wieder altes Ava?^^


----------



## Carcharoth (14. August 2008)

Mach den hässlichen Scheiss weg oder ich mach dich weg.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

boah is mir langweilig^^


----------



## Lillyan (14. August 2008)

Natürlich werden alle lassen brüllen, weils ja so lustig ist zu provozieren...


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Mach den hässlichen Scheiss weg oder ich mach dich weg.



Willst du damit sagen, dass du seinen Avatar entfernst, wenn er es nicht tut?^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Mist wer kann den damit rechnen dass Charcha noch wach ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja war nur kleiner Scherz, Sorry!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

Ärgert doch Mal Charcharoth mit dem Männlichen Titten nicht  er hat nur jemanden gebeten seinen Avatar zu ändern da das Forum Niveau haben sollte.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Willst du damit sagen, dass du seinen Avatar entfernst, wenn er es nicht tut?^^



Ich will damit sagen, dass der User nen Permban kriegt.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Is es weg?
Bei mir ists noch da aber ich habs geändert.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. August 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Mist wer kann den damit rechnen dass Charcha noch wach ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Moderatoren schlafen nicht. Ausser Mittwochs zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Achso. Na und is es den jetzt weg? Ich sehe es nämlich immer noch.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Moderatoren schlafen nicht. Ausser Mittwochs zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr.



Wieso ausgerechtet in dieser Zeitspanne?

btw: ja es ist weg, aber man kann die Sprechblasen net lesen^^


----------



## Lillyan (14. August 2008)

Es nervt einfach, daß das Thema jetzt so dermaßen breitgetreten wird bis hin zu theatralischen Angängen. Es gibt jetzt eine einheitliche Regelung in dem Forum und damit sollte die Debatte (inklusive aller Anspielungen und Provokationen) doch endlich beendet sein.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Ja aber so schlimm ist es nun aber auch nicht. Es war wie gesagt ein kleiner Scherz.

Ich hoffe Charcha und Du vergeben mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ja aber so schlimm ist es nun aber auch nicht. Es war wie gesagt ein kleiner Scherz.



Ich fans ganz lustig^^

Aber bei deinem Neuen Ava kann man irgentwie die Sprechblasen net lesen^^


----------



## Zez (14. August 2008)

Mein Gott - jetzt geht der Mist hier los ...

Anderes Thema - das Ende von FMA suckt!


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Mein Gott - jetzt geht der Mist hier los ...
> 
> Anderes Thema - das Ende von FMA suckt!



FMA?


----------



## x3n0n (14. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Mach den hässlichen Scheiss weg oder ich mach dich weg.


Das gleiche wollte ich auch posten *fg*


----------



## Carcharoth (14. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Wieso ausgerechtet in dieser Zeitspanne?
> 
> btw: ja es ist weg, aber man kann die Sprechblasen net lesen^^



Wartungsarbeiten. Da sind die Server down und die doofen Kiddies sind am Mittagessen am Küchentisch wie es sich gehört. =)


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Ja ich weiss werde gleich n neuen reinstellen aber wollte so schnell wie möglich den Ava ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Wiso zur Hölle sind noch so viele Mods um halb 3 am Morgen wach?


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wartungsarbeiten. Da sind die Server down und die doofen Kiddies sind am Mittagessen am Küchentisch wie es sich gehört. =)



Öhm Kiddies? Sind die nicht bis 13:00 inner Schule?


----------



## Carcharoth (14. August 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ja aber so schlimm ist es nun aber auch nicht. Es war wie gesagt ein kleiner Scherz.
> 
> Ich hoffe Charcha und Du vergeben mir
> 
> ...



Vergeben? Seh ich aus wie Xerxes? oO


----------



## Carcharoth (14. August 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Wiso zur Hölle sind noch so viele Mods um halb 3 am Morgen wach?



Um auf DICH aufzupassen.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Öhm Kiddies? Sind die nicht bis 13:00 inner Schule?



Manche haben Ferien =)


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Wer ist Xerxes?


----------



## Lillyan (14. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Öhm Kiddies? Sind die nicht bis 13:00 inner Schule?


Der Begriff Kiddy hat noch immer nichts mit dem körperliche Alter zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wray (14. August 2008)

Wird aber oft so gehandhabt


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Ferien pennen die meisten Kiddys doch bis Mittag^^


----------



## Wray (14. August 2008)

aber definier mal kiddy...


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Der Begriff Kiddy hat noch immer nichts mit dem körperliche Alter zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sondern mit dem Verhalten/der geistigen Reife^^

Aber kiddys sind wirklich oft jüngere



Wray schrieb:


> aber definier mal kiddy...



Kiddy - Eine Person die sich Kindisch verhält würd ich sagen


----------



## Zez (14. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Vergeben? Seh ich aus wie Xerxes? oO





Carcharoth schrieb:


> Um auf DICH aufzupassen.





Carcharoth schrieb:


> Manche haben Ferien =)


Charcha goes triplepost!
Mit voller Absicht!


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Charcha goes triplepost!
> Mit voller Absicht!



zomg olo!!!111eiself


----------



## Wray (14. August 2008)

gn8 leutz


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Wray schrieb:


> gn8 leutz



Nachti


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Gn8


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Gn8



Zurück zu deiner Xerxes Frage, hasst du nie "300" gesehen?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

Zez!


----------



## Zez (14. August 2008)

Hmm?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Nein aber habe nun danach gegoogelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Nein aber habe nun danach gegoogelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann dir nur Empfehlen das nachzuholen^^

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MiQYxFt2ZWY

Szenen aus 300^^ mit Amon Amarth


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

Jo werds bei Gelegenheit mal nachholen.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Jo werds bei Gelegenheit mal nachholen.



Zieh dir mein link mal rein, als Anregung^^

P.S. Das Ende is geil^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

> Zieh dir mein link mal rein, als Anregung^^



Sieht schon ziemlich geil aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Boah ich bin jetzt auch mal off...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

ZeZ! kennst du NATO?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

> Boah ich bin jetzt auch mal off...



Gn8


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. August 2008)

So bin dann auch mal weg, is ja fast nix mehr los hier, gn8.


----------



## Zez (14. August 2008)

NATO? Politisch gesehen?
 Oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## TobbzAn (14. August 2008)

da ich neu hier bin sehe ich es jetzt mal als meine Pflicht an hier zu posten...

Ich durchstöber gerade das Buffed forum und genieße dabei ein schön gekühltes CAB Lemon... nya ma schaun wa ich hier noch so finde

Euer Tobbzan


----------



## Groljak (14. August 2008)

Boah ich kann nicht pennen .. jetzt 2 Stunden im Bett rumgewälzt.. dabei muss ich um 8 Uhr eigtl. "Aufstehen".. naja schlaf ich morgen Nachmittag nen bisschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagoriod (14. August 2008)

Letzter Post und ich bastel gerade an meiner Graka


----------



## Crackmack (14. August 2008)

Crackmack is wieder da nach ner lange nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (14. August 2008)

guten abend


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

Wenn Regen übers Wasser fliegt am nahen Ufer die Kraft versiegt in Form von lieblicher Frauengestalt dich zu bangen dich zu fangen..


----------



## Alanium (14. August 2008)

Oha, sind wir heute poetisch, Kamui?^^

Nabend erstmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2008)

*dummdidumm* Kann ich mich eigentlich in Cryostase versetzen und wiederbelebt werden wenn STO endlich raus ist... ich mein... ja es sind Unter Drei Jahren und sooner as we think... aber dennoch zu lange...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

nein ich versuche mich nur von meiner arbeit abzulenken


----------



## BuffedGorilla (14. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Oha, sind wir heute poetisch, Kamui?^^
> 
> Nabend erstmal.
> 
> ...


haaaaaaalloooooooooooooooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (14. August 2008)

huhu ala


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (14. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Wenn Regen übers Wasser fliegt am nahen Ufer die Kraft versiegt in Form von lieblicher Frauengestalt dich zu bangen dich zu fangen..



ich kann das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab nen dicken - ich will ....

>.<

zwar nicht so romantisch wie deins , aber trotzdem poesie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw : Nab0rnd


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

STFU heißt das Statwars The Force Unleashed LOL STFU!! LOL EINS EINS ELF!!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (14. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ich kann das auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


auch haaaaaaaalloooooooooo *gähn vor langeweile*


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (14. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQVeaIHWWck

naiz!!!111


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

ne war das nicht die die er geschrieben hat als sein haus abgebrannt ist mit frau und kind ?


----------



## Alanium (14. August 2008)

Nabend an den Mentor und Blood.^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (14. August 2008)

hmmm klassik....najaaa ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

Ich kann mich wage an was erinnern dass das seine letzte symphonie war er hat irgendwie Das Haus angezündet und hat dabei das Lied gespielt und ist dann gestorben kann das sein? oder bin ich wieder verückt?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (14. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Ich kann mich wage an was erinnern dass das seine letzte symphonie war er hat irgendwie Das Haus angezündet und hat dabei das Lied gespielt und ist dann gestorben kann das sein? oder bin ich wieder verückt?


kp das hab ich mal bei detectiv conan gesehn !!! XD da war exakt diese geschichte ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

Dann habe ich ja recht^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (14. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Ja genau Conan war das!! aber das ist sicher wahr!


natürlich is das wahr !!!! ich meine das is CONAN !!!


----------



## Crackmack (14. August 2008)

was gibts n so neues?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (14. August 2008)

> Im November 1826 erkrankte Beethoven akut nach langjährigem Leberleiden, klagte über Schmerzen im Unterleib, Appetitlosigkeit und Durstgefühle; sein Befinden verschlechterte sich rapide, und am 24. März 1827 reichte man dem Sterbenden die Sakramente. Am späten Nachmittag des 26. März verschied Beethoven



klar soweit?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

ich makere wie hart^^ habe heute schon mein dorf fertig warte im moment noch auf face und charsets und dan gehts wieder weiter^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

^Ne nix klar soweit wenn das bei CONAN kommt dann ist das wahr oder glaubst du irgendeiner geschichte die wahrheit war nur zu Hart für uns deutsche aber die Japaner wissen das!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (14. August 2008)

genau !!! und wikipedia kopieren kann jeder ! XD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (14. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ^Ne nix klar soweit wenn das bei CONAN kommt dann ist das wahr oder glaubst du irgendeiner geschichte die wahrheit war nur zu Hart für uns deutsche aber die Japaner wissen das!



sicher ^^

japaner wissen schliesslich alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Crackmack (14. August 2008)

kleine frage von was redet ihr?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

Jaon is das wirtschaflich beste Land denke einmal wie scheisse klein das Land ist und von kommt unsere MEISTE Technik? richtig Japan und im welchen land kommen täglich 300 mangas neu rau? richtig Japan
 und welches Land ist scheisse klein und ist wirtschaftlich besser als Usa und ist im G8 Gipfel genau Japan

@ Crack mack wir reden von beethoven und japanern^^


----------



## Crackmack (14. August 2008)

das heisst CRACKMACK zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achso find ich langweillig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (14. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHOpUFBD5mo

naiz!!!!!!11111


----------



## BuffedGorilla (14. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHOpUFBD5mo
> 
> naiz!!!!!!11111


ih, hiphop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (14. August 2008)

so bin ma weg starwars guckn


----------



## BuffedGorilla (14. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> so bin ma weg starwars guckn


hf bye


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

habt ihr schon gewusst dass Starwars The Force Unleashed STFU heißt?? loool STFU^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. August 2008)

die website der freien uni berlin heisst  : fu-berlin.de ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (14. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> habt ihr schon gewusst dass Starwars The Force Unleashed STFU heißt?? loool STFU^^


lool gar net aufgefallen oO ^^ hmm nix los hier bin glaube mal für heute weg :/ bis morgen nachti


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (14. August 2008)

Soo , bin ma Wc3 spielen , langeweile pur -_-

Falls jemand weibliches lust auf nen ONS hat - schreibts einfach hier rein , blos keine Scheu -> Bin auch mobil!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

Was is ONS? also wennde vorbei kommst müsstet mir nur eklären^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (14. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Was is ONS? also wennde vorbei kommst müsstet mir nur eklären^^


www.gidf.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wusst ich erst auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (14. August 2008)

*O*ne *N*ight *S*tand


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

Kannst du mir mal ne Anleitung geben, wie amn sich bei WC3 fürs online spielen anmeldet?
Muss man sich denn anmelden?
Und wie kann ich mit dich spielen? ^.^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

achso dachte schon oral ^^

weil hab zahnfleisch bluten ne^^
Und sehr scharfe zähne^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (14. August 2008)

nunja wie in meinem EDIT gesagt bin ich mal weg langeeeweileeeeeeeeeee :> bis morgen denn nachti


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (14. August 2008)

wtf ?

Du startest wc3 -> gehst auf battlenet im Startmenü  , machst dir nen account ( kostet nur deine zeit ) und ab gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

Nacht withoutskill


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

> machst dir nen account



Das war alles , was ich wissen wollte -.-*
Bei vielen spielen ist kein online Account nötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

Die Zweite seele brennt in mir sie fühlt wenn ich die Kraft verlier sie verbrennt mich..


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (14. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Das war alles , was ich wissen wollte -.-*
> Bei vielen spielen ist kein online Account nötig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja , du musst dir halt einfach nen namen ausdenken , der online angezeigt wird

und n password. Dann gibste noch ne email addy ein ( kanns auch einfach abc@abc.biz nehmen) und schon gehts los - kostet nix und musst ihn nichtmal aktivieren


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

> Naja , du musst dir halt einfach nen namen ausdenken , der online angezeigt wird
> 
> und n password. Dann gibste noch ne email addy ein ( kanns auch einfach abc@abc.biz nehmen) und schon gehts los - kostet nix und musst ihn nichtmal aktivieren



Ich will mit dir spielen x)
Hab das Ding seit 2 jahren nicht mehr ausgepackt...das Spiel mein ich

Edith sagt...geil problem beim patchen -.-* wird wohl doch nichts


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (14. August 2008)

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spieli...zen_Throne.html


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

Zu gütig von dir, aber das werden morgen meine Sklaven tun,
Tu nicht so, als wäre ich faul!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (14. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Zu gütig von dir, aber das werden morgen meine Sklaven tun,
> Tu nicht so, als wäre ich faul!



Muss ich das verstehen? Oo


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

> Muss ich das verstehen? Oo



Natürlich nicht, nur wenn du willst.
Zwingt dich ja keiner ´zu


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

selbstgespräche ftw naja ich glaub auch immer n engel ist da der mir bei allen zu sieht und manchmal rede ich auch mit ihr aber das ist verüückt das darf ich nicht 

Nein nein nein.. nicht wahr engel?^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

> selbstgespräche ftw naja ich glaub auch immer n engel ist da der mir bei allen zu sieht und manchmal rede ich auch mit ihr aber das ist verüückt das darf ich nicht
> 
> Nein nein nein.. nicht wahr engel?^^



Natürlich bin ich da,
Immer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

hrhr^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

hi freaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Moin


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

Na du, Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

naja mit twink is nun kara auch cleer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und arena partner is nid aufgetaucht .. naja immerhin morgen frei xD


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

> naja mit twink is nun kara auch cleer



Karazhan ist langweilig -.-*



> und arena partner is nid aufgetaucht



Das hätte wenigstens Spaß gemacht ^.^



> naja immerhin morgen frei xD



Hach, noch 4 Wochen


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

ja ich weis aber musste ja erst noch meine sigi machen und mein twink hat eh kein eq ;P darum ist kara ganz lustig .. und als pm sowiso .. jeah t4 koopf klick ^^


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

moin


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

1ma dönner nur mit fleisch .. danke


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Family Guy @ MTW btw^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

hab ich so oder so aufgenoommen xD
dvd reviecer mit ner 500bg hd drin 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

> jeah t4 koopf klick ^^



Den hab ich erst bekommen, als ich ihn nciht mehr gebraucht hatte
zum
"Metagem ausprobieren "
x)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

so ich bin mal weg komme netmehr wieder heute mogen wieder leute ciao^^


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

t4 Kopf hab ich bei meiner allerersten Kara run gekriegt^^

edit: cya


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> so ich bin mal weg komme netmehr wieder heute mogen wieder leute ciao^^



warte .. antworte im sig thread !


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> t4 Kopf hab ich bei meiner allerersten Kara run gekriegt^^
> 
> edit: cya


mit wl auch 

beim schurken wars nun 2ter run xD


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

> t4 Kopf hab ich bei meiner allerersten Kara run gekriegt^^



Erstes Kara run- 8 Epische gegenstände
Nächster Kara run - 5 Davon ausgetauscht x)


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mit wl auch
> 
> beim schurken wars nun 2ter run xD



Oider wieviele 70er hasst du?^^


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

Ich bin so stolz auf euch! =(


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Oider wieviele 70er hasst du?^^



4


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

Zitronenbaum schrieb:


> Ich bin so stolz auf euch! =(


ich auf deinen bannend acc aber nid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

Sag mal Muffin, steht Yb für Young Buck?


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Lol bei Family Guy^^

"Das Leben von nem' Weib endet meinst mit einem Messer im Leib."^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

yb -> fusballclub der schweiz ^^ young boys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



er meint ischer das^^


----------



## Vakeros (14. August 2008)

moin leute
hasst ihr die wowcommunity auch so sehr wie ich?


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

ne nur den grössten teil davon xD


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 1ma dönner nur mit fleisch .. danke


Kommt sofort!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

> ne nur den grössten teil davon xD



Wenn du wüsstest, was mir heute Abend in WoW passiert ist =(
Ich hasse sie alle!!!111


----------



## Vakeros (14. August 2008)

erzähl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest, was mir heute Abend in WoW passiert ist =(
> Ich hasse sie alle!!!111



Watten?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

> Watten?



Denkste nicht, wenn ich das hie sagen würde, würden sich die Verantwortlichen angesprochen fühlen und mich für ewig hassen?


----------



## Vakeros (14. August 2008)

ne das geht schon klar mach mal


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

nene Xd


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

> ne das geht schon klar mach mal



Vllt über ICQ


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

Y B = Young Buck

Morgen um 14,44 geht die Spammerei weiter


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

Ach ja, gucke mal, dass ich mit Zitronenbaum auch mal einen Ban bekomme


----------



## Vakeros (15. August 2008)

young buck kann man das essen?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (15. August 2008)

> Y B = Young Buck



hah!



> young buck kann man das essen?



Du ungebildeter, du!


----------



## Zitronenbaum (15. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> young buck kann man das essen?


Könnte man, ja. Aber das würde unter Kannibalismus gehen, *********.


----------



## Vakeros (15. August 2008)

ok wer oder was ist ein young buck?


----------



## Zitronenbaum (15. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> ok wer oder was ist ein young buck?


 
Tante Google, oder Onkel Wiki könnte dir helfen, mein kleines ********** *********.


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Ich würd mir trotzdem glatt n Happen gönnen.


----------



## Zitronenbaum (15. August 2008)

gz


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

ich geh ma off pennen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cya


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (15. August 2008)

> Ich würd mir trotzdem glatt n Happen gönnen.



Dann geh doch was kochen -.-*


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

In jedem 7. Döner gibts jetzt ne überraschung,in jedem 7. gibts dan ne nackte willige geile frau!Die macht alles!


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Dann geh doch was kochen -.-*



Ich ess den sowieso net roh.


----------



## Vakeros (15. August 2008)

ah ein rapser.naja ich halt nich viel von hiphop/rap.

gute nacht minastirit


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (15. August 2008)

> Ich ess den sowieso net roh.



Du klingst nach ´m begabten Koch ^.^



> ah ein rapser.naja ich halt nich viel von hiphop/rap.



Das ist irrelevant.


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Du klingst nach ´m begabten Koch ^.^



Klar, ich feiff mir immer Kochshows rein^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> In jedem 7. Döner gibts jetzt ne überraschung,in jedem 7. gibts dan ne nackte willige geile frau!Die macht alles!



alles ausser tiernahrung XD

naja bin off .. cya


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (15. August 2008)

Gut Nacht


----------



## Vakeros (15. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Das ist irrelevant.




wieso ist das irrelevant?


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

In diesem thread is nichts Irrelevant


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (15. August 2008)

> wieso ist das irrelevant?



Weil es keinen außer dich interresiert, damit ist es automatisch unwichtig.
Ob du Hip-Hop magst, oder nicht, trägt doch nichts zur sache bei.


----------



## Vakeros (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> In diesem thread is nichts Irrelevant


das ist die richtige einstellung


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Brauch wer Döner zur diskussion?Siehe unten speiseliste


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (15. August 2008)

Döner für 1,50?
Bei uns kosten die das doppelte


----------



## Kamui Shiro (15. August 2008)

wieso is Kinder döner teurer also normal?


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Forum Döner ist billiger,nimm gnomendöner ist teurer


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wieso is Kinder döner teurer also normal?


Muss ich brot zurechtsczhneiden,mehr arbeit


----------



## Kamui Shiro (15. August 2008)

Bei mir kostet döner auch jur 1.50


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (15. August 2008)

> wieso is Kinder döner teurer also normal?



Er besteht aus ...
Kindern 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (15. August 2008)

Ja dann esse ich ihn reins aus mitleid da mit er in mir weiterleben kann mauhaha!


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Er besteht aus ...
> Kindern
> 
> 
> ...


musst du das sagen?jetz kaufts keiner ...


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (15. August 2008)

> musst du das sagen?jetz kaufts keiner ...





> Ja dann esse ich ihn reins aus mitleid da mit er in mir weiterleben kann mauhaha!



pwned?


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> pwned?


Ah dan haste mir mehr käufer besorgt!Du bekommst 50% vom kinderdöner verkauf...


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (15. August 2008)

> Du bekommst 50% vom kinderdöner verkauf...



Danke, aber ich habe Reiche Eltern x)
bin übrigens mal ´ne Runde afk


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Wenn sie mal pleite gehen,weil ich den Markterobere mit meinen dönern mein ihc ....


----------



## Kamui Shiro (15. August 2008)

es gibt soviele dönerbuden die bekriegen sich durch schrieen weil die nächste 2 meter entfernt ist lol


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Wilslt gnomendöner?Gnomfleisch,gibt sogar pulla stücke drin^^gnome haben ja bekanntlich die größten


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (15. August 2008)

Läuft´nur mist in der Glotze -.-*


----------



## Cheerza (15. August 2008)

Abend Mädels ^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (15. August 2008)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. August 2008)

Tag oder vielleicht eher Nacht?^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (15. August 2008)

Oô
http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...lguardianv2.jpg
I´m so happy to be Resto!
1000+ Heal hammer inc!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

hello.


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

*in die letzte Reihe setz und zuguck*


----------



## Shalor (15. August 2008)

*sich neben Lurock setz* Schönes Wetter heute was?


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Nein.


----------



## Shalor (15. August 2008)

Entweder magst du mich nicht oder du sagst es weil es den ganzen Tag geregnet hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Also irgendwie hat mir das Wetter heute gefallen!
N'abend


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Weder noch, die Sonne hat geschienen! Abartiges Dreckswetter...!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Also irgendwie hat mir das Wetter heute gefallen!
> N'abend


moin


----------



## Shalor (15. August 2008)

Ja war so richtig gemütlich zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHiMDB19Dyc Porno Song oO ab 2:33.. wtf.. nicht jugendfrei!


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Weder noch, die Sonne hat geschienen! Abartiges Dreckswetter...!


Bei uns hat die Sonne nicht geschienen


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Ja war so richtig gemütlich zuhause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hast nen scheiß musikgeschmack! ^^Wie nicht jugendfrei,ich versteh da eh nichts 

Edot:Ah französischer orgasmus,sehr nice!!!...............NICHT -.-


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Du hast nen scheiß musikgeschmack! ^^Wie nicht jugendfrei,ich versteh da eh nichts


++


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

So ich schließe heute die Dönerbude und beende meinen Job!
Noch 2 Posts und dan hab ich Counter 666 uhuuuu


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> So ich schließe heute die Dönerbude und beende meinen Job!


OK.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Hat hier wer ahnung von signatur machen?Oder homepage wo es Band signaturen gibt von nightwish z.b.?


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Sers Dönerboy^^


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Sers Dönerboy^^


Ich nicht dönerboy anymore!

was ishest du als avatar?da sollten jetz 2 rote augen sein!


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Pizzaboy?


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Pizzaboy?


Nein,ich bin hartz4 und arbeitslos,hab den forum dönerstand weggeworfen,darfst den gerne haben!


P.S:Suche immer noch nightwish sigi,wer kann eine geile machen,bzw kentn ne seite wos welceh gibt?


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Kann dir da net weiterhelfen


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHiMDB19Dyc Porno Song oO ab 2:33.. wtf.. nicht jugendfrei!


Wo ist das nicht jugendfrei? oO

Das hier ist Musik!


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Joa geiles Lied@ Lurock
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Llsk0vdaz6Q...feature=related

Der Text is geil^^

Und die Bilder dazu^^


----------



## Mondryx (15. August 2008)

Soa...Zurück in Deutschland...Urlaub kann so kurz sein :/.

@Lurok: Musikgeschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden^^


----------



## xFraqx (15. August 2008)

Lol wie kann man so eine Scheiße freiwillig hören ? Den Text versteh ich zwar aber irgendwie hört sich das einfach nur beschissen an..

Teh reaL Music !


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Wo warse denn?


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Joa geiles Lied@ Lurock
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Llsk0vdaz6Q...feature=related
> Der Text is geil^^
> Und die Bilder dazu^^


Nein, nicht wirklich. Da war nur jemand zu blöd die richtigen Lyrics einzublenden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Ok dann hör ich ma in Angerfist rein, also der Anfang taugt schonma net...

bin bei der Hälfte, is am PC gemacht und is langweilig...


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Angerfist? oO


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Hat hier wer ahnung von signatur machen?Oder homepage wo es Band signaturen gibt von nightwish z.b.?


nö xD


----------



## xFraqx (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Angerfist? oO



Raise your Fist .. what else ? :>


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Lol, xFraqx, wie kann man sowas nur freiwillig hören? Omg...


----------



## xFraqx (15. August 2008)

btw :

Sowieso geilstes Lied ever (:


> Lol, xFraqx, wie kann man sowas nur freiwillig hören? Omg...



Hardcore ist ganz gut find ich , aber Speedcore gefällt mir gar nicht.. von Trance wollen wir gar nicht reden ^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

die frage die die welt bewegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> what else ? :>



Z.B. was, was mit Instrumenten gemacht wurde? und Wofür talent benötigt wurde?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

guten abend meine hur... öhm ups , falsches forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



namend!


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Tagchen^^

btw: "Little Girls" Whudufuk?


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> btw :
> Sowieso geilstes Lied ever (:
> Hardcore ist ganz gut find ich , aber Speedcore gefällt mir gar nicht.. von Trance wollen wir gar nicht reden ^^


Du weißt ja nicht mal welche Musikrichtung WtC ist...


----------



## xFraqx (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Tagchen^^
> 
> btw: "Little Girls" Whudufuk?



Pedobear Theme ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Du weißt ja nicht mal welche Musikrichtung WtC ist...



Speedcore bezog sich nicht wirklich auf WtC... 

WtC hört sich für mich einfach nach möglichst sinnlos auf Drums rumknallen mit der Gitarre schrammeln und dazu ein bisschen rumgrölen an. Ist einfach so , ist halt nicht meine Musikrichtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

xfragx kannst du mal Bitte deine fuck sig weniger breit machen? -.- is ja schlimm wies forum verziet hier


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du weißt ja nicht mal welche Musikrichtung WtC ist...



Bei Metal gibts soviele Richtungen, ich blick da net wirklich durch aber könnte das Grindcore oder Brutal Death Metal sein?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=433twU8xWwE...feature=related

alt aber naiz!!!!!111


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Beste Band ever


21 uhr und schon stockfinster bei uns :O


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=433twU8xWwE...feature=related
> 
> alt aber naiz!!!!!111


omfg lied mit stock oder was?


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> WtC hört sich für mich einfach nach möglichst sinnlos auf Drums rumknallen mit der Gitarre schrammeln und dazu ein bisschen rumgrölen an.


Lol? Weißt du wie lange man üben muss um so growlen zukönnen oder wie lange man Gitarre spielen muss um so schreddern zu können?


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Laut Wiki isst "New York death Metal" noch nie von gehört^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> omfg lied mit stock oder was?



hörs dir halt ganz an -_- bzw spul vor omfg


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Bei Metal gibts soviele Richtungen, ich blick da net wirklich durch aber könnte das Grindcore oder Brutal Death Metal sein?


Fast, Grindcore trifft auf manche Sachen zu, aber eigentlich ist es Brutal Deathcore...


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Laut Wiki isst "New York death Metal" noch nie von gehört^^


Never trust in Wiki!


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Beste Band ever
> 
> 
> 21 uhr und schon stockfinster bei uns :O



hmm haben die ne neue sängerin? schaut besser aus^


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm haben die ne neue sängerin? schaut besser aus^


Jo die ist voll geil wa?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^Annette olzon heißt die!
Ist die von meiner sigi


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Never trust in Wiki!


 
Never Doppelpost!^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY5Ejus6kgc

n1 !!111 Aws0me b0nny!


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Never Doppelpost!^^


Never battle teh |\/|4573|2! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Gibts keinen ausser Lurock hier der Musikgeschmack hat? oO


----------



## xFraqx (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY5Ejus6kgc
> 
> n1 !!111 Aws0me b0nny!



Lül das Lied kommt richtig geil wenn mans zusammen mit nem Ultra Rebel laufen hat , aber so ist das Lied auch krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY5Ejus6kgc
> 
> n1 !!111 Aws0me b0nny!


Solange es dir gefällt ^^,ich persnölich finds nicht so doll


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Gibts keiner ausser Lurock hier der Musikgeschmack hat? oO



Darüber lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Doch. Das nennt man "benebelt"


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Was geht?


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

*spam*


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Doch. Das nennt man "benebelt"


Verzieh dich in dein Geddo! :>


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

NEIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Meine sigi ist wieder verschwunden,what the hell?verf**** piiieep peiiiiep zensur nicht jugendfrei titte kake ey -.-

edit:da issi wieder


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Net viel, ich pfeiff mir nen pro7 film rein^^


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Net viel, ich pfeiff mir nen pro7 film rein^^


Was läuftn da?
wieder weg die sigi?


----------



## xFraqx (15. August 2008)

Weiß einer wie der 1. Song hier aus dem Lied heißt ?

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xx64a01ju_8

Ich kenn die Melodie aber irgendwie komm ich net auf den namen..


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Was läuftn da?



National Security


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Weiß einer wie der 1. Song hier aus dem Lied heißt ?
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xx64a01ju_8
> 
> Ich kenn die Melodie aber irgendwie komm ich net auf den namen..



was wollen wir trinken

Edith : nice one. Jetz haste mich drauf gebracht *methorn rauskram*  *orignal lied rinhau* *funhab*

nochma edtih :  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Td1R70yOVj8 da haste original. Ist niceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

*spam*


----------



## xFraqx (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> was wollen wir trinken



Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/facepalm 

danke ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Was läuftn da?
> wieder weg die sigi?


ich seh nix, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber pro7 kommt the one oder so mit jet li :> guck ich auch gleich ^^


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> *spam*


Geh sterben!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Geh sterben!


!


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Geh sterben!


Deine Mutter stirbt... *spam*


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

So ich komm später wieder,chicka wartet auf mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ Baba xD


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Wird dein Postcounter größer, wird nicht dein Schwanz länger, also kauf dir ne Pumpe.


----------



## xFraqx (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Wird dein Postcounter größer, wird nicht dein Schwanz länger, also kauf dir ne Pumpe.



/golfclap


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> So ich komm später wieder,chicka wartet auf mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bye hf xD


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Wird dein Postcounter größer, wird nicht dein Schwanz länger, also kauf dir ne Pumpe.


Erfahrungen damit hast du ja schon, oder?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Geh sterben!




lol nein.... Lasst ihn uns lieber steinigen  , vierteilen, Jodsalz in die wunden sträuen und ihn mit aufgeschlitztem bauch auf ein feld voller kreähen legen. natrülich mit genug morphium , damit er das bewusstsein nicht verliert...


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> bye hf xD


FUU jetz will die wegen regen nicht raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*wieder zum kaffekrenzien setzt*


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> lol nein.... Lasst ihn uns lieber steinigen  , vierteilen, Jodsalz in die wunden sträuen und ihn mit aufgeschlitztem bauch auf ein feld voller kreähen legen. natrülich mit genug morphium , damit er das bewusstsein nicht verliert...



NEIN, wir wollen NICHT wissen, was du mit deiner Mutter gemacht hast, bevor du in die Klapsmühle eingeliefert worden bist.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Jo die ist voll geil wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


in deiner sigi is gar kein bild bei mir XD


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Wird dein Postcounter größer, wird nicht dein Schwanz länger, also kauf dir ne Pumpe.


Er ist ein Hopper, sein Schwanz wächst nur durch krasses Bling-Bling, Jogginganzugjacken, zu große Hosen, fätte Cappys, geile Sneakers und massig gehirnzellenzersetzende Mukke!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> FUU jetz will die wegen regen nicht raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ƒu dafür kann ich doch nix ƒür ^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> *spam*


Möchten sie Black muffin melden?
ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Erfahrungen damit hast du ja schon, oder?



Hätt' ichs nötig, würde ich weniges eine nehmen, und nicht versuchen es mit meinem Postcounter kompensieren.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Er ist ein Hopper, sein Schwanz wächst nur durch krasses Bling-Bling, Jogginganzugjacken, zu große Hosen, fätte Cappys, geile Sneakers und massig gehirnzellenzersetzende Mukke!


hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> in deiner sigi is gar kein bild bei mir XD


wie jetz?manchmal ist was da manchmal nicht,kann mir einer nun ein richtiges nightwish bild machen?minas plz?gibt gratis döner ;( die verschwinden immer -.-


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Er ist ein Hopper, sein Schwanz wächst nur durch krasses Bling-Bling, Jogginganzugjacken, zu große Hosen, fätte Cappys, geile Sneakers und massig gehirnzellenzersetzende Mukke!


Besser, als als Nolife in seiner WG zu verkümmern, oder?


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Er ist ein Hopper, sein Schwanz wächst nur durch krasses Bling-Bling, Jogginganzugjacken, zu große Hosen, fätte Cappys, geile Sneakers und massig gehirnzellenzersetzende Mukke!


davon hat jeder hopper genug .. aber ich glaub nid das da was wächst Oo ..
wobei ich auch noch nie nen hopper sooo gut angeshen hab xd


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Besser, als als Nolife in seiner WG zu verkümmern, oder?



Fail.

Is mir lieber du verkümmerst inner WG


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> NEIN, wir wollen NICHT wissen, was du mit deiner Mutter gemacht hast, bevor du in die Klapsmühle eingeliefert worden bist.



opps da ist ja noch blut auf meinem penis.... 

LOL ICH HAB PENIS GESAGT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dafür das du meine mutter reingezogen hast , bekommste nen rap0rt , beyatsch!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Er ist ein Hopper, sein Schwanz wächst nur durch krasses Bling-Bling, Jogginganzugjacken, zu große Hosen, fätte Cappys, geile Sneakers und massig gehirnzellenzersetzende Mukke!



ich dachte Schwanz und Gehirn schrumpfen proportional durch Bling-Bling und den ganzen Rest o0


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Hätt' ichs nötig, würde ich weniges eine nehmen, und nicht versuchen es mit meinem Postcounter kompensieren.


So wies aussieht, musst du und Lurock das mit seinem Postcounter eben genau darum wettmachen weil andererorts die Nummer fehlt


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

MÄDELS!Nicht streiten sonst reporte ich euch alle!
Ähm ne sry das meinte ich nicht so nicht schlagen okay?*wegrenn*Ü


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> wie jetz?manchmal ist was da manchmal nicht,kann mir einer nun ein richtiges nightwish bild machen?minas plz?gibt gratis döner ;( die verschwinden immer -.-



jo kann ich dir machen wenn du mir sendest welches du willst also welches bild dann mach ich bisle text und bisle design hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> opps da ist ja noch blut auf meinem penis....
> 
> LOL ICH HAB PENIS GESAGT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dafür das du meine mutter reingezogen hast , bekommste nen rap0rt , beyatsch!


hihi er hat penis gesagt


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

leute ihr braucht euch net gegenseitig anzuflamen, wir wissen das ihr da seit ^^


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Besser, als als Nolife in seiner WG zu verkümmern, oder?


Keine Ahnung, ich sitz zum Glück in einem schönen großen Haus.


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> leute ihr braucht euch net gegenseitig anzuflamen, wir wissen das ihr da seit ^^


wwww.seitseid.de


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich sitz zum Glück in einem schönen großen Haus.


Und hast es noch nötig hier aufzukreuzen?


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo kann ich dir machen wenn du mir sendest welches du willst also welches bild dann mach ich bisle text und bisle design hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmmm warte ich schau mal


----------



## xFraqx (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich sitz zum Glück in einem schönen großen Haus.



Du bist cool kann ich dein Freund sein ?


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

ich bin nun sauer ich bruahc wen zum flamen syr .. verkakte gimps die im feuer von alar sterben .. gImPs .. zum glück gehts in hyjal ohne randoms (auch wenn ich selber einer bin da^^) vielll besser zu und her ..


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> wwww.seitseid.de


wwww?


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2008)

huhu leute^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> huhu leute^^


hallo crackmack ^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

hi du typ mit komischer sig Xd


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich bin nun sauer ich bruahc wen zum flamen syr .. verkakte gimps die im feuer von alar sterben .. gImPs .. zum glück gehts in hyjal ohne randoms (auch wenn ich selber einer bin da^^) vielll besser zu und her ..


Ich bin so stolz auf dich, mein Sohn *Tränen wegwisch*


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> So wies aussieht, musst du und Lurock das mit seinem Postcounter eben genau darum wettmachen weil andererorts die Nummer fehlt


Rofl, selfowned! Ich hab nie einen Post verfasst, der nur "*spam*" bestand oder einfach mal 3 Posts hintereinander (höchstens wenn ich mich auf verschiedene Zitate beziehe). Du spammst doch hier, du überkrasser Hopper. 
Und jetzt geh doch bitte ganz leise sterben!


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> leute ihr braucht euch net gegenseitig anzuflamen, wir wissen das ihr da seit ^^



Wenn wir es schaffen, das der thread hier geclosed wird, sind wie Legenden^^.


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf: Das hier ist echt unterstes Niveau - von beiden Seiten. oO 
Nu' kommt mal wieder runter und seid artig, Schlammschlachten solcher Art bringen doch nix!


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Ich bin so stolz auf dich, mein Sohn *Tränen wegwisch*



wenn du mein vather wärst würd ich so laut mukke laufen lassen bis du durchdrehst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Wenn wir es schaffen, das der thread hier geclosed wird, sind wie Legenden^^.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 davon werde ICH noch meinen enkeln erzählen XD


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf: Das hier ist echt unterstes Niveau - von beiden Seiten. oO
> Nu' kommt mal wieder runter und seid artig, Schlammschlachten solcher Art bringen doch nix!



schlammschlachten mit girls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 it gogo ala  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Und hast es noch nötig hier aufzukreuzen?


Was hat das damit zu tun? Das ich ein ganz normales Forum und ich hab Langweile.


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf: Das hier ist echt unterstes Niveau - von beiden Seiten. oO
> Nu' kommt mal wieder runter und seid artig, Schlammschlachten solcher Art bringen doch nix!



Jetzt hören wir natürlich auf und besinnen uns.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Wenn wir es schaffen, das der thread hier geclosed wird, sind wie Legenden^^.



das ist garnichtmal so schwer ^.^

I BET 154 BUCKS


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf: Das hier ist echt unterstes Niveau - von beiden Seiten. oO
> Nu' kommt mal wieder runter und seid artig, Schlammschlachten solcher Art bringen doch nix!


hallo erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rofl, selfowned! Ich hab nie einen Post verfasst, der nur "*spam*" bestand oder einfach mal 3 Posts hintereinander (höchstens wenn ich mich auf verschiedene Zitate beziehe). Du spammst doch hier, du überkrasser Hopper.
> Und jetzt geh doch bitte ganz leise sterben!


Oo hey, wenn dein Niveau so hoch ist, warum gibst du dich denn überhaupt noch mit mir ab?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf: Das hier ist echt unterstes Niveau - von beiden Seiten. oO
> Nu' kommt mal wieder runter und seid artig, Schlammschlachten solcher Art bringen doch nix!



moep moep , und wenns uns spaß macht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



davon gibts hier auf buffed ja eigentlch reichlich wenig ^.^


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2008)

minas machst mir jetzt pls ne black sig?^^


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Oo hey, wenn dein Niveau so hoch ist, warum gibst du dich denn überhaupt noch mit mir ab?



Weils Spaß macht...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> minas machst mir jetzt pls ne black sig?^^



wtf , bist du überhaupt bei uns? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Weils Spaß macht...


Spaß macht es dir? Noch ein Grund, dich als Nichterwachsener abzustempeln.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

So wenn der thread hier irgendwie geclosed wird werd ich zum märtyrer von allah!


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

AUS! SCHLUSS! Jetzt reicht's aber echt mal! Mein Gott...


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Oo hey, wenn dein Niveau so hoch ist, warum gibst du dich denn überhaupt noch mit mir ab?


Moment, ich klär dich auf:
Also, ich bin hier! Du bist woanders. Ich bin hier. Ich bin hier, du nicht. Dann kommst du. Du warst vorher nicht hier. Ich war hier. Du nicht. Du kommst. Und ich soll wegen dir verschwinden?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> AUS! SCHLUSS! Jetzt reicht's aber echt mal! Mein Gott...



he! wir sind keine hunde! Nagut manchmal schon...


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> AUS! SCHLUSS! Jetzt reicht's aber echt mal! Mein Gott...


Wenn die Frau spricht haben alle ruhig zu sein!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2008)

ja du hast mir sogar das pw gegeben XD


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Moment, ich klär dich auf:
> Also, ich bin hier! Du bist woanders. Ich bin hier. Ich bin hier, du nicht. Dann kommst du. Du warst vorher nicht hier. Ich war hier. Du nicht. Du kommst. Und ich soll wegen dir verschwinden?


LUrock chill ma ignorier doch einfach hört mal jetz beide auf!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Moment, ich klär dich auf:
> Also, ich bin hier! Du bist woanders. Ich bin hier. Ich bin hier, du nicht. Dann kommst du. Du warst vorher nicht hier. Ich war hier. Du nicht. Du kommst. Und ich soll wegen dir verschwinden?



In ur Face , Black Muffin!


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Spaß macht es dir? Noch ein Grund, dich als Nichterwachsener abzustempeln.



Mir machts Spaß abends leute auf den Senkel zu gehen, macht dir das hier keinen Spaß? Wieso machst dus dann?


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Moment, ich klär dich auf:
> Also, ich bin hier! Du bist woanders. Ich bin hier. Ich bin hier, du nicht. Dann kommst du. Du warst vorher nicht hier. Ich war hier. Du nicht. Du kommst. Und ich soll wegen dir verschwinden?


Oh ja! Und nimm deine Familie mit.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Alanium mach mal was,du bist die Frau hier!^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Oh ja! Und nimm deine Familie mit.



Dann bist du aber alleine heir , und kannst dein Penismeter nicht vergrößern! Weil wenn du selbstgespräche im Thread führst , wirste permabanned!


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Oh ja! Und nimm deine Familie mit.


Mmmh, wird schwer, meine Eltern sind nicht da und mehr gehören nicht dazu.
Aber das ist für dich mit deinen 34 Geschwistern sicher schwer zu verstehen, aber
die Tiefkühltruhe ist euer Segen, ich weiß! ;o)


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Wenn die Frau spricht haben alle ruhig zu sein!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QFT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Alanium mach mal was,du bist die Frau hier!^^


lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, wird schwer, meine Eltern sind nicht da und mehr gehören nicht dazu.
> Aber das ist für dich mit deinen 34 Geschwistern sicher schwer zu verstehen, aber
> *die Tiefkühltruhe ist euer Segen, ich weiß! ;o)*



Mensch Lurock!

a) war der verdammt böse und 
b) wird er den eh nicht verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, wird schwer, meine Eltern sind nicht da und mehr gehören nicht dazu.
> Aber das ist für dich mit deinen 34 Geschwistern sicher schwer zu verstehen, aber
> die Tiefkühltruhe ist euer Segen, ich weiß! ;o)


Würde die Fresse nicht so weit aufreissen, wenn ich 12 Väter hätte.


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Würde die Fresse nicht so weit aufreissen, wenn ich 12 Väter hätte.


In Bio nicht aufgepasst?


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Warum fangt ihr eigentlich an, euch aus heiterem Himmel zu flamen? o_Ô Könntet ihr mir *das* vielleicht mal erklären?!


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2008)

wens ala reicht dan is schluss verstanden?! *schleim*


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Würde die Fresse nicht so weit aufreissen, wenn ich 12 Väter hätte.



Oider geh ma in Sexualkundeunterricht.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Warum fangt ihr eigentlich an, euch aus heiterem Himmel zu flamen? o_Ô Könntet ihr mir *das* vielleicht mal erklären?!


Weiter so! :O *anfeuer*


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Warum fangt ihr eigentlich an, euch aus heiterem Himmel zu flamen? o_Ô Könntet ihr mir *das* vielleicht mal erklären?!




Wie denn aus heiterem himmel? Welcher vollidiot macht denn bitte einfach so 3 posts hintereinander , und alle auch noch mit schwachsinnigem inhalt?


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Wie denn aus heiterem himmel? Welcher vollidiot macht denn bitte einfach so 3 posts hintereinander , und alle auch noch mit schwachsinnigem inhalt?



*meld* Ich weiß es! Ich weiß es!


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> In Bio nicht aufgepasst?


7 Milliarden Menschen gibt es, und DIR begegne ich, DIR!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> *meld* Ich weiß es! Ich weiß es!




Psssssssst. Nix verraten !


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Holla die Waldfee  hiers ja richtig was los


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Einzelkampf?EINZELKAMPF!EINZELKRAMPF!!!! :O ^^


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> 7 Milliarden Menschen gibt es, und DIR begegne ich, DIR!


Nö, du sitzt vor deinem Computer und liest was ich schreibe.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

wie nennt cartman das noch gleich? wenn die typen sich immer streiten da? keile keile oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Einzelkampf?EINZELKAMPF!EINZELKRAMPF!!!! :O ^^



Schlägerei! Schlägerei! *gröhl*


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> wie nennt cartman das noch gleich? wenn die typen sich immer streiten da? keile keile oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rassenkeile?


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nö, du sitzt vor deinem Computer und liest was ich schreibe.


Setz mir mehr zu, mit deinen Krüppelkeilen, komm! Mach!


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> wie nennt cartman das noch gleich? wenn die typen sich immer streiten da? keile keile oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo wie z.B.: Krüppelkeile! Krüppelkeile!...

oder Rassenkeile! Rassenkeile!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lurock , kannst dir eine waffe gegen den rapp0r aussuchen ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> rassenkeile?


ahhh genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rassenkeile rassenkeile, rassenkeile !! XD


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Wie denn aus heiterem himmel? Welcher vollidiot macht denn bitte einfach so 3 posts hintereinander , und alle auch noch mit schwachsinnigem inhalt?


Wer schreibt hier im Nachtschwärmer schon wirklich "sinnvoll"? Dann müsstet ihr euch ja alle gegenseitig fertig machen und nicht nur Black Muffin...


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> minas machst mir jetzt pls ne black sig?^^


nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Wo bleibt die Teetasse Rainer?  

Die beste szene in Riddic xD


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Setz mir mehr zu, mit deinen Krüppelkeilen, komm! Mach!


Rofl, keilen kommt von Keilerei und dazu gehören immer mindestens 2 Leute. Tja, da ging dein kuhler Spruch wohl daneben, Homie!


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> nicht nur Black Muffin...



Villeicht, aber Black Muffin ist erstmal an der Reihe^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wer schreibt hier im Nachtschwärmer schon wirklich "sinnvoll"? Dann müsstet ihr euch ja alle gegenseitig fertig machen und nicht nur Black Muffin...




stimmt. aber schaus dir doch selbst an ^.^

Was der für nen kack geschrieben aht ist unverzeihlich


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2008)

k chum nach basel ghetto vo schwiiz xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> stimmt. aber schaus dir doch selbst an ^.^
> 
> Was der für nen kack geschrieben aht ist unverzeihlich


Was denn? Ich kann nichts andres sehen außer "*spam*" und irgend 'nen Mutterspruch...


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Tjo... der Nachtschwärmer sinkt immer weiter im Niveau, mag vielleicht auch wegen den Ferien kommen. Vielleicht hat man ja wieder mehr Ruhe hier, wenn die ganzen Kinder früher ins Bett müssen


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was denn? Ich kann nichts andres sehen außer "*spam*" und irgend 'nen Mutterspruch...




ist denn beides nicht schlimm genug?


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Tjo... der Nachtschwärmer sinkt immer weiter im Niveau, mag vielleicht auch wegen den Ferien kommen. Vielleicht hat man ja wieder mehr Ruhe hier, wenn die ganzen Kinder früher ins Bett müssen



Cooler Spruch.


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

btw. Grüße an die Normalen hier...  und huhu Schnuffel :>


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> ...


Weißt du nicht was du noch erwidern sollst? Man merkts.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Tjo... der Nachtschwärmer sinkt immer weiter im Niveau, mag vielleicht auch wegen den Ferien kommen. Vielleicht hat man ja wieder mehr Ruhe hier, wenn die ganzen Kinder früher ins Bett müssen


aha jetzt liegts wieder an uns =( war kla -.-


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Weißt du nicht was du noch erwidern sollst? Man merkts.


Guck dich an. Kennst du das Bild nicht btw. verstehst es nicht? Liegt wohl an deinem Intelligenzquotient - genau so dämlich wie deine Signatur.


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ist denn beides nicht schlimm genug?


Darf ich höflicherweise auf diesen "Deine Mutter"-Witzethread hinweisen? 
Und "*spam*" haben hier auch schon genug andere geschrieben, einschließlich mir; so, flamet mich!


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Meine Fresse,wie wärs wenn ihr mal alle einfach eure fressen haltet macht euch extra thread Rapper vs. Metaller und flamet bis eure pimmel kleiner werden und eure nachkommen noch bluten leiden deshalb.Werdet emos gott verdammt nochmal!!!Eure mütter ziehen lastwagen auf dsf mimmimimimimi makes you emo? wtf lolololol rofl käse zum whine?aufhängen!

Okay musste ich mal raus lassen,sorry nochmal ^^


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Guck dich an. Kennst du das Bild nicht btw. verstehst es nicht? Liegt wohl an deinem Intelligenzquotient - genau so dämlich wie deine Signatur.



Hahah lol ...


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> btw. Grüße an die Normalen hier...  und huhu Schnuffel :>


Huhu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Withoutskill... du bist mir nicht negativ aufgefallen, fühl dich also nicht angesprochen. Aber leider ist es traurige Tatsache, dass ein Großteil der unter 15/16 Jährigen nur dummes Zeug im Kopf hat..


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Darf ich höflicherweise auf diesen "Deine Mutter"-Witzethread hinweisen?
> Und "*spam*" haben hier auch schon genug andere geschrieben, einschließlich mir; so, flamet mich!


bööööse ala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Darf ich höflicherweise auf diesen "Deine Mutter"-*Witze*thread hinweisen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und "*spam*" haben hier auch schon genug andere geschrieben, einschließlich mir; so, flamet mich!



:O

Must....withstand.....argh.... i... can....not.....


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2008)

thema wechsel pls ok ich fang an öhhhm  öhhhm was habt ihr heute gegessen? xD


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Darf ich höflicherweise auf diesen "Deine Mutter"-Witzethread hinweisen?
> Und "*spam*" haben hier auch schon genug andere geschrieben, einschließlich mir; so, flamet mich!



Deine Mutterwitze können ja ganz nett sein, aber diese einzusetzen ...


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Withoutskill... du bist mir nicht negativ aufgefallen, fühl dich also nicht angesprochen. Aber leider ist es traurige Tatsache, dass ein Großteil der unter 15/16 Jährigen nur dummes Zeug im Kopf hat..


ich bin aber 14 deshalb fühlte ich mich angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 okay ^^


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Guck dich an. Kennst du das Bild nicht btw. verstehst es nicht? Liegt wohl an deinem Intelligenzquotient - genau so dämlich wie deine Signatur.


Scheiße bist du echt so blöd? Ich kenns, aber was hat das mit meinem IQ zu tun? Ich kann dir auch Sachen zeigen die du nicht kennst.


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Meine Fresse,wie wärs wenn ihr mal alle einfach eure fressen haltet macht euch extra thread Rapper vs. Metaller und flamet bis eure pimmel kleiner werden und eure nachkommen noch bluten leiden deshalb.Werdet emos gott verdammt nochmal!!!Eure mütter ziehen lastwagen auf dsf mimmimimimimi makes you emo? wtf lolololol rofl käse zum whine?aufhängen!
> 
> Okay musste ich mal raus lassen,sorry nochmal ^^


Oo


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Withoutskill... du bist mir nicht negativ aufgefallen, fühl dich also nicht angesprochen. Aber leider ist es traurige Tatsache, dass ein Großteil der unter 15/16 Jährigen nur dummes Zeug im Kopf hat..


Hey, Pubertät und so, eigentlich ist das doch völlig normal.^^


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Stimmt... kenn ich ja von meinem Bruder nicht anders..


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> thema wechsel pls ok ich fang an öhhhm  öhhhm was habt ihr heute gegessen? xD


Ich habe heute Kuchen gegessen,und frühstück mehr auch nicht,muss bissel abnehmen für ost deutsche kickbox meisterschaft ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hey, Pubertät und so, eigentlich ist das doch völlig normal.^^


genau !^^


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

So, Black Muffin zieht sich jetzt zurück... -.- Danke Lurock, für dieses unterhaltsamen Abend.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Meine Fresse,wie wärs wenn ihr mal alle einfach eure fressen haltet macht euch extra thread Rapper vs. Metaller und flamet bis eure pimmel kleiner werden und eure nachkommen noch bluten leiden deshalb.Werdet emos gott verdammt nochmal!!!Eure mütter ziehen lastwagen auf dsf mimmimimimimi makes you emo? wtf lolololol rofl käse zum whine?aufhängen!
> 
> Okay musste ich mal raus lassen,sorry nochmal ^^


so ein thread ist in 4sec zu ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> So, Black Muffin zieht sich jetzt zurück... -.- Danke Lurock, für dieses unterhaltsamen Abend.


bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die waren auch nicht besser als der Spruch von Muffin. Diese Mutter"witze" sind generell völlig armselig. Ich mein', die haben euch geboren, euch großgezogen, euch geholfen, wenn's mal Probleme gab - und ihr habt nichts besseres zu tun, als solche Sprüche über sie abzulassen? SOWAS ist arm - egal von wem es kommt.


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2008)

sag bitte xD kp zu was aber auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> So, Black Muffin zieht sich jetzt zurück... -.- Danke Lurock, für dieses unterhaltsamen Abend.


Lass dir fürs nächste Mal schlaue Argumente einfallen und hau dich nicht selbst ausm Rennen. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Gut so... hab mir erstma Bier geholt gegen den Stress hier.. dachte würde ganz chillig werden >.>


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

bye black 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> so ein thread ist in 4sec zu ^^


egal,mir ist nichts besseres eingefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wie sind die bilder?


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

ist hier endlich salam?


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Die waren auch nicht besser als der Spruch von Muffin. Diese Mutter"witze" sind generell völlig armselig. Ich mein', die haben euch geboren, euch großgezogen, euch geholfen, wenn's mal Probleme gab - und ihr habt nichts besseres zu tun, als solche Sprüche über sie abzulassen? SOWAS ist arm - egal von wem es kommt.


ja Ala, sry das sagst du, du, die sich die Mutter in einem Forum weggewunschen hat =/


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2008)

minas need black sig ;D


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Zwischen "weggewunschen" und beleidigen, ist ein Unterschied. Zumal die Mütter-Sprüche echt öde werden, die haben schon 'n Bart


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> ja Ala, sry das sagst du, du, die sich die Mutter in einem Forum weggewunschen hat =/


Nicht nochmal anfangen!


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> ist hier endlich salam?


Am Anfang noch voll dabei, aber sobald bspw. Siu reinkommt und einen auf "Dumme-kleine-Kinder" macht, bist du plötzlich ein erwachsener, neutraler Streitschlichter.


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Egal, Lurock, ich weiss wer sich lächerlich gemacht hat, und wer in deinem Alter so was macht, DER ist arm. Egal, scheiss doch drauf, ich weiss jetzt wie und wer du bist, das reicht mir. Ich muss mich doch nicht... ARRGH! Cya


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Die waren auch nicht besser als der Spruch von Muffin. Diese Mutter"witze" sind generell völlig armselig. Ich mein', die haben euch geboren, euch großgezogen, euch geholfen, wenn's mal Probleme gab - und ihr habt nichts besseres zu tun, als solche Sprüche über sie abzulassen? SOWAS ist arm - egal von wem es kommt.



Solche Sprüche werden meist eh nur von Leuten gebracht, die nicht unbedngt zu einer Diskussion fähig sind, sondern sich solche Sprüche gegenseitig an den Kopf werfen, bis einem halt nichts mehr einfällt, was noch tiefer im niveau ist.


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> ja Ala, sry das sagst du, du, die sich die Mutter in einem Forum weggewunschen hat =/


Das ist was anderes; und tut hier jetzt nichts zur Sache. Ich weiß, ich hätte es nicht sagen sollen, aber jetzt ist es zu spät.


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Zwischen "weggewunschen" und beleidigen, ist ein Unterschied. Zumal die Mütter-Sprüche echt öde werden, die haben schon 'n Bart



Die waren früher auch nicht Niveauvoller...


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

stress nid junge muss bg leechen xD


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Am Anfang noch voll dabei, aber sobald bspw. Siu reinkommt und einen auf "Dumme-kleine-Kinder" macht, bist du plötzlich ein erwachsener, neutraler Streitschlichter.


Jetzt hör doch mal auf... Langsam wird's albern.


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ööhhhh.

Noch keine 23 Uhr, sonst würd ich jetzt ein Kasten Bier hier rienstellen


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Egal, Lurock, ich weiss wer sich lächerlich gemacht hat, und wer in deinem Alter so was macht, DER ist arm. Egal, scheiss doch drauf, ich weiss jetzt wie und wer du bist, das reicht mir. Ich muss mich doch nicht... ARRGH! Cya



Lol ich weiß auch wer sich lächerlich gemacht hat.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Am Anfang noch voll dabei, aber sobald bspw. Siu reinkommt und einen auf "Dumme-kleine-Kinder" macht, bist du plötzlich ein erwachsener, neutraler Streitschlichter.


Willst mich verarschen du affe?Ich hab am anfang nichts mit gemacht hab mit minas geschreiben wegen sig,hab ala gesagt die soll ruhe machen und mehr auch nicht,geh mal du auch pennen mit muffin
Ich hab mich nichtmal in eurer "diskussion" eingemischt


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Egal, Lurock, ich weiss wer sich lächerlich gemacht hat, und wer in deinem Alter so was macht, DER ist arm. Egal, scheiss doch drauf, ich weiss jetzt wie und wer du bist, das reicht mir. Ich muss mich doch nicht... ARRGH! Cya


Soll ich mal zusammenfassen? Du kennst das Wort "Keilerei" nicht und wendest es als Beleidigung an, du sagst, weil ich eine beschissene 'Gang' nicht kenne, bin ich dumm... Ich weiß auch wer sich lächerlich gemacht hat!


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Ich liebe es hier zu sein. Alle verstehen sich prima. Es gibt keine Streitereien und alle sind freundlich <3


----------



## Zitronenbaum (15. August 2008)

Hi Leute


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ööhhhh.
> ...




Bieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrr!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Soll ich mal zusammenfassen? Du kennst das Wort "Keilerei" nicht und wendest es als Beleidigung an, du sagst, weil ich eine beschissene 'Gang' nicht kenne, bin ich dumm... Ich weiß auch wer sich lächerlich gemacht hat!



Du hasst den "Guck dich an"-Spruch vergessen...


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Crack, du bist leider erst 15  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ööhhhh.
> ...



ist schon einer leer : /


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

hola hat wer geschenke für mich?


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Willst mich verarschen du affe?Ich hab am anfang nichts mit gemacht hab mit minas geschreiben wegen sig,hab ala gesagt die soll ruhe machen und mehr auch nicht,geh mal du auch pennen mit muffin


Ruhig von Niveau reden und mich im ersten Satz als Affe bezeichnen.
Warum sollte ich pennen gehen? Ist doch lustig heute.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Zitronenbaum schrieb:


> Hi Leute



yo , alles fit?


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> hola hat wer geschenke für mich?


ne


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Crack, du bist leider erst 15
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wayne?^^


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Lurock schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Soll ich mal zusammenfassen? Du kennst das Wort "Keilerei" nicht und wendest es als Beleidigung an, du sagst, weil ich eine beschissene 'Gang' nicht kenne, bin ich dumm... Ich weiß auch wer sich lächerlich gemacht hat!
> ...


Stimmt.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Zitronenbaum schrieb:


> Hi Leute


dachte du wolltest pennen gehen -.-^^


----------



## Carcharoth (15. August 2008)

Lurock und Muffin halten die Klappe. Sonst gibts ne Woche Pause. Für beide.


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Ich fühle mich zwischen einer Horde Verrückter.... *sucht die Tröte*


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ruhig von Niveau reden und mich im ersten Satz als Affe bezeichnen.
> Warum sollte ich pennen gehen? Ist doch lustig heute.


Von niveau hab ich auch nicht geredet,kam nicht einmal vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast dich wohl verguckt oder so.Und jetzt lenk nicht mit affe ab hier,ausserdem wars ja wohl nicht ersnt gemeint.


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2008)

Seid ihr fertig gut *maus springt von bushido zu linkin park* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Lurock und Muffin halten die Klappe. Sonst gibts ne Woche Pause. Für beide.


Danke *hust*


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wayne?^^



Fräulein? Du lässt schön die Finger vom Alkohol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> ausserdem wars ja wohl nicht ersnt gemeint.


Verstehe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

xD
bradur die im bg stressen voll und wollen mich afk marken -.- grml
wiso kann uahc nicht av weekend sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zitronenbaum (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ruhig von Niveau reden und mich im ersten Satz als Affe bezeichnen.
> Warum sollte ich pennen gehen? Ist doch lustig heute.


Versuch keine Zufriedenheit vorzutäuschen, Schwächling.
Und Carcha, IS MIR SCHEISSEGAL WAS DU MACHST!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Lurock und Muffin halten die Klappe. Sonst gibts ne Woche Pause. Für beide.



crap.... we have been detected :/


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Lurock und Muffin halten die Klappe. Sonst gibts ne Woche Pause. Für beide.


Ich danke dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Charcha, wenn du schonmal hier bist, wieso wurde der "Mit Bildern zähl"thread eig geschlossen?


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

> Und Carcha, IS MIR SCHEISSEGAL WAS DU MACHST!



Autsch.. selfpwned.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Seid ihr fertig gut *maus springt von bushido zu linkin park*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


busch was? ... also busch mag ich .. ido nid .. 
junge wenn du ne sig von mir willst musste aufpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Zitronenbaum schrieb:


> Versuch keine Zufriedenheit vorzutäuschen, Schwächling.
> Und Carcha, IS MIR SCHEISSEGAL WAS DU MACHST!



bye bye


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Zitronenbaum schrieb:


> Versuch keine Zufriedenheit vorzutäuschen, Schwächling.
> Und Carcha, IS MIR SCHEISSEGAL WAS DU MACHST!



chara go .. chara go 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> xD
> bradur die im bg stressen voll und wollen mich afk marken -.- grml
> wiso kann uahc nicht av weekend sein
> 
> ...


Das kenn ich,haben die in meiner wow zeit auch imemr gemacht,konnte nie in ruhe leechen -.-


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2008)

Zitronenbaum schrieb:


> Versuch keine Zufriedenheit vorzutäuschen, Schwächling.
> Und Carcha, IS MIR SCHEISSEGAL WAS DU MACHST!




Ich sag schon ma bb black  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Zitronenbaum schrieb:


> Versuch keine Zufriedenheit vorzutäuschen, Schwächling.
> Und Carcha, IS MIR SCHEISSEGAL WAS DU MACHST!


Endlich! Wie gesagt, gute Nacht!


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Zitronenbaum schrieb:


> Versuch keine Zufriedenheit vorzutäuschen, Schwächling.
> Und Carcha, IS MIR SCHEISSEGAL WAS DU MACHST!


Musste das sein black,hättest doch einfach nichts sagen können -.-


----------



## Zitronenbaum (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Autsch.. selfpwned.


Habe ich Angst vor einem Mod, der nichtmal eine FREUNDIN findet????? Soll er mich halt bannen, hat auch nicht mehr Eier davon, oder??


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

Habe B-Day wo sind meine Geschenke?


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2008)

iser weg schon weg?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2008)

Zitronenbaum schrieb:


> Habe ich Angst vor einem Mod, der nichtmal eine FREUNDIN findet????? Soll er mich halt bannen, hat auch nicht mehr Eier davon, oder??



hast du denn mehr bekommen wegen deinen posts vorhin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

Zitronenbaum schrieb:


> Habe ich Angst vor einem Mod, der nichtmal eine FREUNDIN findet????? Soll er mich halt bannen, hat auch nicht mehr Eier davon, oder??



Geh mal ins Bett Mama ließt dir noch eine Gute Nacht Geschichte vor.


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Zitronenbaum schrieb:


> Habe ich Angst vor einem Mod, der nichtmal eine FREUNDIN findet????? Soll er mich halt bannen, hat auch nicht mehr Eier davon, oder??



Stimmt. Aber wir endlich Ruhe vor dir.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Habe B-Day wo sind meine Geschenke?


herzlichen glückwunsch ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Habe B-Day wo sind meine Geschenke?



wie Völligbuffed es bei mir gesagt hat : gz zum level up !

Als geschenk bekommste nen arschtritt , auch gerne verpackt , wenn du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2008)

hmmm Dj antonie schon bessa xD


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Zitronenbaum schrieb:


> Habe ich Angst vor einem Mod, der nichtmal eine FREUNDIN findet????? Soll er mich halt bannen, hat auch nicht mehr Eier davon, oder??


Bye bye forum kansnte schonmal sagen,wusste nicht das du son arsch bist :s


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Habe B-Day wo sind meine Geschenke?


Hast du? oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zitronenbaum (15. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hast du denn mehr bekommen wegen deinen posts vorhin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, aber man sollte sich schon wehren.


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber wir endlich Ruhe vor dir.


Amen.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Das kenn ich,haben die in meiner wow zeit auch imemr gemacht,konnte nie in ruhe leechen -.-


will ja nid leechen will dir sig machen xd


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

> Habe B-Day wo sind meine Geschenke?


Sagst du das deinen Freunden im RL auch immer so direkt? "Ey habe Geburtstag, gratulier mir" oder was?


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2008)

Gz du


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Habe B-Day wo sind meine Geschenke?


mom geschenk such


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Zitronenbaum schrieb:


> Nein, aber man sollte sich schon wehren.



Ist nicht in jedemfall klug...


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Sagst du das deinen Freunden im RL auch immer so direkt? "Ey habe Geburtstag, gratulier mir" oder was?


Nicht schon wieder... Bitte...


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> wie Völligbuffed es bei mir gesagt hat : gz zum level up !
> 
> Als geschenk bekommste nen arschtritt , auch gerne verpackt , wenn du willst
> 
> ...




Ja Bitte!^^


----------



## Carcharoth (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Charcha, wenn du schonmal hier bist, wieso wurde der "Mit Bildern zähl"thread eig geschlossen?



Weils Spamscheisse ist.

Lu & Muffin haben Pause. Bis in ner Woche :>


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> will ja nid leechen will dir sig machen xd


aso aso, xD okay jaja i-wie kreigst das shcon hin,naja ich mein ob die bilder irgendwie schlechtes format oder so haben kp hab keine ahnung davon^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2008)

gz.
lad dir einfach iwo ne .zip datei und öffne sie, is doch ne nette überraschung was da drin sein könnte o0


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Sagst du das deinen Freunden im RL auch immer so direkt? "Ey habe Geburtstag, gratulier mir" oder was?


Ne, das heißt heutzutage: "Ey hab b-day gimma G'schenke!"


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Sagst du das deinen Freunden im RL auch immer so direkt? "Ey habe Geburtstag, gratulier mir" oder was?




Welche Freunde?


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Habe B-Day wo sind meine Geschenke?


hier

happpppyyy birthday to you 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Weils Spamscheisse ist.
> 
> Lu & Muffin haben Pause. Bis in ner Woche :>


Hallelujah,hallelujah,hallelujah hallelujah hallleeeellujahhhhhh!


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Nein. Es geht nicht los Caro. War bloss eine Frage... mag das nicht unbedingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glückwunsch


Wieso auf Lurock Pause Carcha? Was soll'n sowas? Hat sich jawohl benommen dnach.


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Weils Spamscheisse ist.
> 
> Lu & Muffin haben Pause. Bis in ner Woche :>



Bist du in letzter zeit gereizt? In deinen Posts finde ich immer öfter Fikalausdrücke^^

Und ich dachte das wäre ein Forenspiel...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Sagst du das deinen Freunden im RL auch immer so direkt? "Ey habe Geburtstag, gratulier mir" oder was?



für geöhnlich nicht... Aber als ich zB meine kumpels am dienstag angerufen aheb und gefragt habe : kommt ihr heute abend mit in die kneipe  , schön einen hinter die binsen kippen , hiess es dann : nee kann nicht morgen schule und so... Und als ich dann gesagt hab : ich hab heute aber bday , das weisst du schon , oder?

Und fix waren wir mit 11 man am stammtisch und haben gechillt


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2008)

Miiiiiiiinaaaaaaaaaaaassssss sig pls xD


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hier
> 
> happpppyyy birthday to you
> 
> ...




Danke die Geste zählt ja bekanntlich!^^


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Hehe. So gehts auch bl00d =D


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Weils Spamscheisse ist.
> 
> Lu & Muffin haben Pause. Bis in ner Woche :>


wiso hat nun lu auch ne sperre? der hat nach deinem text nix schlimmes gemacht Oo


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Miiiiiiiinaaaaaaaaaaaassssss sig pls xD



nööööö erst ist bradingens da


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Nein. Es geht nicht los Caro. War bloss eine Frage... mag das nicht unbedingt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das zu 100% ernst war von Urengroll.^^ Und es hörte sich halt so an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Bist du in letzter zeit gereizt? In deinen Posts finde ich immer öfter Fikalausdrücke^^
> 
> Und ich dachte das wäre ein Forenspiel...




jo ich denke die sache mit trakas ava ging ihm ziemlich aufn Sack - verständlich , imho.


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> jo ich denke die sache mit trakas ava ging ihm ziemlich aufn Sack - verständlich , imho.



Ok würde mir auch aufn Sack gehen^^


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

Ernst ich werde nie enst egal wie alt ich werde! 
B-Day ist für mich mittlerweile ein Tag wie jeder andere auch. Morgen werde ich mich mal wieder abshießen und gut ist.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nööööö erst ist bradingens da


Bradur wenn ich bitten darf ^^charcha kann ich eigentlich meinen namen wechseln,geht sowas im nachhinnein?


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Lu schreib ma was? Sonst lass ma eine PN alle an Carcha schicken... find ich total daneben ihn jetzt zu bannen für 1 Woche für nichts tun.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hehe. So gehts auch bl00d =D



es ging dogar verdammt gut , wenn man sich an meine posts um 4 uhr morgens durchliesst glaube ich Oo >.<


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Nein. Es geht nicht los Caro. War bloss eine Frage... mag das nicht unbedingt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Danke dir!


----------



## Carcharoth (15. August 2008)

Zitronenbaum schrieb:


> Habe ich Angst vor einem Mod, der nichtmal eine FREUNDIN findet????? Soll er mich halt bannen, hat auch nicht mehr Eier davon, oder??



Der war fies :<


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Lu schreib ma was? Sonst lass ma eine PN alle an Carcha schicken... find ich total daneben ihn jetzt zu bannen für 1 Woche für nichts tun.



Fände ich ehrlich gesagt auch daneben.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Bist du in letzter zeit gereizt? In deinen Posts finde ich immer öfter Fikalausdrücke^^
> 
> Und ich dachte das wäre ein Forenspiel...



Das war doch kein Fäkalausdruck :<


----------



## Cheerza (15. August 2008)

Du weisst schon dass er muffin gereizt hat schaus dir doch an...


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

"......Schiebt den Lu, schiebt den Lu , schiebt den Lu zurück in Forum......"


----------



## Carcharoth (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Bradur wenn ich bitten darf ^^charcha kann ich eigentlich meinen namen wechseln,geht sowas im nachhinnein?



ZAM anschreiben.


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das war doch kein Fäkalausdruck :<




Spamscheiße^^


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Lu hat niemanden gereizt. Außerdem ist es dann jawohl die Schuld von Muffin, wenn er drauf einsteigt. Nach der Ermahnung kam nichts mehr von Lu.. absolut daneben


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Bradur wenn ich bitten darf ^^charcha kann ich eigentlich meinen namen wechseln,geht sowas im nachhinnein?


bradingens ! der is vor dir .. wer uach immer das ist .. ich sag der ist vor dir also isser vor dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Der war fies :<






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> ZAM anschreiben.


okay


----------



## Carcharoth (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Lu schreib ma was? Sonst lass ma eine PN alle an Carcha schicken... find ich total daneben ihn jetzt zu bannen für 1 Woche für nichts tun.



Lasst das mit den PNs... mein armes Postfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Der war fies :<


2 wochen ban für muffin und 0 für lu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär netter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Lu hat niemanden gereizt. Außerdem ist es dann jawohl die Schuld von Muffin, wenn er drauf einsteigt. Nach der Ermahnung kam nichts mehr von Lu.. absolut daneben



zumindest waren die posts von ihm noch niveauvoller :\


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das war doch kein Fäkalausdruck :<



Dann eben Schimpfwort aus dem Fäkalbereich. (verdammt man schreibt es dich mit ä^^)


----------



## Carcharoth (15. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Spamscheiße^^



Zügle deine Wortwahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Äääh warum ich bin ja noch da? Was habt ihr denn alle?


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

Caca bekomme ich von dir einen Geburtstags-Bann von dir?


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Lasst das mit den PNs... mein armes Postfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


will dir aber pn schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darf ich dir eine schicken wenn ich mich mit nem foto von ner frau anmeld? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Äääh warum ich bin ja noch da? Was habt ihr denn alle?


oO er ist tatsächlich noch da


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Ahja. Muffin noch da, aber Lu nicht oder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Respekt zu dieser Leistung..


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Äääh warum ich bin ja noch da? Was habt ihr denn alle?



Zomfg oloo bann plxz!!!!!11einself


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Äääh warum ich bin ja noch da? Was habt ihr denn alle?



oh noez....


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Äääh warum ich bin ja noch da? Was habt ihr denn alle?



wiso ist der noch da und lu nid? ...
chara du bekommst gleich pn ^^


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Äääh warum ich bin ja noch da? Was habt ihr denn alle?





Da ist der dreckige Schüft!


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

XD sowas von PWND^^


----------



## RAV88 (15. August 2008)

Nabend


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ahja. Muffin noch da, aber Lu nicht oder was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der liebe Charcha hat wohl nur Muffins trollnick gebanned - sowas kann jedem passieren. 

Erst neulich habe ich mit meinem Moderatoren Account Bradurs 11 trolls gebanned , dabei wollte ich eigentlich seinen Eigentlichen banned (>_<)


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Läuft was interessantes im fernsehen oder Premiere kp.


@ Minas und hinbekommen das leechen und sigi amchen?^^


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Hört doch mal endlich auf!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

Ist doch sein anderer Account aber pssst nicht weiter erzählen!


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2008)

nana darf man mehrere accs haben wär mir aba neu o.O


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Dankö, Carcha.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Der liebe Charcha hat wohl nur Muffins trollnick gebanned - sowas kann jedem passieren.
> 
> Erst neulich habe ich mit meinem Moderatoren Account Bradurs 11 trolls gebanned , dabei wollte ich eigentlich seinen Eigentlichen banned (>_<)


hä was?


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Test.



Juhuuuu /cheer^^


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Yiha. Lu is back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Läuft was interessantes im fernsehen oder Premiere kp.
> 
> 
> @ Minas und hinbekommen das leechen und sigi amchen?^^


Du mit deiner Sigi^^


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Teh Lurock ist wieder da. oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2008)

RAV88 schrieb:


> Nabend



tach


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dankö, Carcha.



WB


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dankö, Carcha.


WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Läuft was interessantes im fernsehen oder Premiere kp.
> 
> 
> @ Minas und hinbekommen das leechen und sigi amchen?^^


ne ^^


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Du mit deiner Sigi^^


Er bekommt döner !


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Auf RTL2 kommt der absolute Top-Film "Schrei, wenn du kannst"...


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

*Schulmädchen-Uniform anzieh*
Jetzt bin ich ganz lieb! 
*hrhr*


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dankö, Carcha.


juhu xd


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> *Schulmädchen-Uniform anzieh*
> Jetzt bin ich ganz lieb!
> *hrhr*


giev pic plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Auf RTL2 kommt der absolute Top-Film "Schrei, wenn du kannst"...


Hört sich nach nem Horrofilm an,ist der gut?


----------



## Carcharoth (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Äääh warum ich bin ja noch da? Was habt ihr denn alle?


 14 Tage Ban für Muffin.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Caca bekomme ich von dir einen Geburtstags-Bann von dir?



Nö.


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> *Schulmädchen-Uniform anzieh*
> Jetzt bin ich ganz lieb!
> *hrhr*




kannst du gleich wieder ausziehen ! herhhrhrhrhr


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Gut... wenn ich von Top-Film gerade in dem Ton, ist er meistens grotten-schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2008)

bannt ihn !!!!!!! 111111111111 ololololo zomg noob 
xD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

ich bin mal the one auf pro7 shcauen, schon wieder die hälfte verpasst >.< gute nacht


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> 14 Tage Ban für Muffin.


<3 luv ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Gut... wenn ich von Top-Film gerade in dem Ton, ist er meistens grotten-schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


könnte ja ironisch gemeint sein oder?^^


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nö.


Das ist aber fies! oO ^.^


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nö.




Baor du bist ja fies nicht mal der Wunsch kann mir erfüllt werden.
Weltfrieden geh auch nicht. Und einen Porsche Chayenne habe ich auch nicht bekommen -.-.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> **Schulmädchen-Uniform anzieh**
> Jetzt bin ich ganz lieb!
> *hrhr*



das erlaube ich dir aber NUR , wenn du keinen bierbauch hast!


> 14 Tage Ban für Muffin.



und da sag doch einer nochmal , dass die mods nicht auf die user eingehen ^.^


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

;P lawl ich gewinn bg und mach nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so gefällts mir ^^


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Jesus liebt uns alle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ;P lawl ich gewinn bg und mach nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


OMG leecher!^^


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jesus liebt uns alle!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^Mich leider nicht!


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Jesus? WTF :X

*Kasten Bier in den Thread wuchte*


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ;P lawl ich gewinn bg und mach nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das is nich lieb von dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Baor du bist ja fies nicht mal der Wunsch kann mir erfüllt werden.
> Weltfrieden geh auch nicht. Und einen Porsche Chayenne habe ich auch nicht bekommen -.-.-
> 
> 
> ...


Den dürfen nur Mütter dreier Kinder fahren, die ihren Führerschein in einem Ford Ka gemacht haben!


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2008)

bin ma murloc rpg zockn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Jesus? WTF :X
> 
> *Kasten Bier in den Thread wuchte*


Zuerst einen ninja loot


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Jesus? WTF :X
> *
> *Kasten Bier in den Thread wuchte**



*gleich mal 6 flaschen bunker*

für später und so...


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Und der Kasten nimmt jede Biersorte an, die ihr euch wünscht! Zauberbierkasten *wusel wusel*


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Hört auf mit dem Bier ich krieg auch Lust aufn kühles Kaltenberger^^


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Jesus? WTF :X
> 
> *Kasten Bier in den Thread wuchte*


Ich mag eigentlich kein Bier, aber heute ist ma 'ne Ausnahme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Bier nehm*


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> OMG leecher!^^


ich deffe


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Den dürfen nur Mütter dreier Kinder fahren, die ihren Führerschein in einem Ford Ka gemacht haben!




Ach Führerschein? Geht doch auch so!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Und der Kasten nimmt jede Biersorte an, die ihr euch wünscht! Zauberbierkasten *wusel wusel*



das ist auf jedenfall mal oberknorke!


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Und der Kasten nimmt jede Biersorte an, die ihr euch wünscht! Zauberbierkasten *wusel wusel*


Geil  wirklich?Wirklich wirklich wirklich?


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Und der Kasten nimmt jede Biersorte an, die ihr euch wünscht! Zauberbierkasten *wusel wusel*


bekomm ich wodka? passt besser in meine cola^^


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Und der Kasten nimmt jede Biersorte an, die ihr euch wünscht! Zauberbierkasten *wusel wusel*





Pahhhhhh alk freies Bier. Bin ich schwanger oder wat?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich mag eigentlich kein Bier, aber heute ist ma 'ne Ausnahme.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OMFG shes not 16 *bier aus der handschlag* *bier vom boden aufleck*

pöse caro...ganz Pöse pöse caro!!111


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich deffe


Ach komm das erzählen die doch alle,du sitzt bestimmt hinten im alterac beim herrn zwergen in der feste,ganz hinten in der ecke ne?^^


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Biertrinker gegen Alcopops ftw^^


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> OMFG shes not 16 *bier aus der handschlag* *bier vom boden aufleck*
> 
> pöse caro...ganz Pöse pöse caro!!111





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> OMFG shes not 16 *bier aus der handschlag* *bier vom *ihr *aufleck*


fixEd


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Biertrinker gegen Alcopops ftw^^



Biertrinker gewinnen, die fallen nicht so schnell ins Koma.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. August 2008)

Gibts noch Bier? Dann würd ich auch eins nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ach komm das erzählen die doch alle,du sitzt bestimmt hinten im alterac beim herrn zwergen in der feste,ganz hinten in der ecke ne?^^


jo einer muss den ja deffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne im ab bei der schmiede^^


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Alcopops machen doof im Kopf :X


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Biertrinker gewinnen, die fallen nicht so schnell ins Koma.


bier kotzt sich schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> fixEd



;D stimmt!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Gibts noch Bier? Dann würd ich auch eins nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur noch oettinger


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo einer muss den ja deffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hahahahaha^^hab ich auch immer gemacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bier kotzt sich schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



soll ja auch drin bleiben, ich wills nicht 2 ma im mund haben ^^


----------



## Janomat (15. August 2008)

ich brauche schnell redbull aus dem wunderkasten... bin seit gut 20 stunden wach und mit ist meins ausgegangen... von mir auch aus redbull-im-mix


----------



## Urengroll (15. August 2008)

Wünsche euch noch viel Spaß! Bleibt artig usw...........


Muss nun in mein Schloß und den Dornrößchenschlaf antreten. Habe morgen noch viele Bier Etappen vor mir.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2008)

Janomat schrieb:


> ich brauche schnell redbull aus dem wunderkasten... bin seit gut 20 stunden wach und mit ist meins ausgegangen... von mir auch aus redbull-im-mix



trink mal baldriantee und red bull gemixt, wenn du schon 20h wach warst würd mich interessieren was eher wirkt


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Bier kotzt man auch nicht, is ja ne Schande...


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The one and only!


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Wünsche euch noch viel Spaß! Bleibt artig usw...........
> 
> 
> Muss nun in mein Schloß und den Dornrößchenschlaf antreten. Habe morgen noch viele Bier Etappen vor mir.


Jojo gn8


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Bin ma den film auf rtl2 gucken,ma schauen wie der ist bb,ach und minas wenn fertig hast dan pn ja?okay xDund nicht zu viel leechen


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blood, du bist so gemein!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Janomat schrieb:


> ich brauche schnell redbull aus dem wunderkasten... bin seit gut 20 stunden wach und mit ist meins ausgegangen... von mir auch aus redbull-im-mix



hab immer welches dabei Xd


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

N8 Uri


Ja. Gut. Dann ist es ein Wunderkasten, der alles bietet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> The one and only!



das gibts übrigens wirklich zu kaufen ! genauso wie Bölkstoff


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Blood, du bist so gemein!!!
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hrhr , ich weiß


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> das gibts übrigens wirklich zu kaufen ! genauso wie Bölkstoff


Ich weiß... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Blood, du bist so gemein!!!
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hrhr , ich weiß


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Blood, du bist so gemein!!!
> ...


wiso isser gemein?


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> N8 Uri
> 
> 
> Ja. Gut. Dann ist es ein Wunderkasten, der alles bietet
> ...


Auch Lakkalikör? :O

*Flasche nehm und trink*


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> das gibts übrigens wirklich zu kaufen ! genauso wie Bölkstoff


hoffentlich ohne barny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Auch Lakkalikör? :O
> 
> *Flasche nehm und trink*


lakkalikör wasn das?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hoffentlich ohne barny
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenns das mit barney gäbe wärs nur noch n leerer kasten :<


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Was zur Hölle ist Lakkalikör?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Blood, du bist so gemein!!!
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hrhr , ich weiß


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso isser gemein?


Hat mir's Bier außer Hand geschlagen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Bl00d hör auf den Absenden Knopf zu drücken^^


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> http://www.dolcevitapets.com/blog/upload/2...vil%20_orig.JPG
> hrhr , ich weiß


Wie oft noch? oO


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hat mir's Bier außer Hand geschlagen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab text von ihm verbessert ;P


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle ist Lakkalikör?


Lakka (auch Summuurain-Likör und Lakkalikööri ) ist der Name einer Spirituose aus Finnland.

Lakka gehört neben Minttu zu den bekanntesten Spirituosen aus Finnland. Es handelt sich um einen Likör aus Moltebeeren, finnisch Lakka. Die Beeren werden zwischen zwei und sechs Monaten vor der Weiterverarbeitung in Alkohol eingelegt. Der Likör wird meist pur oder im Kaffee getrunken. Produziert wird Lakka zum einen vom Unternehmen V&S Finland, einer Tochtergesellschaft der V&S Group, zum anderen vom Familienunternehmen Lignell & Piispanen, die zudem Wein aus Lakkabeeren produzieren..


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> OMFG shes not 18*lakkalikör aus der handschlag* *lakkalikör vo ihraufleck*
> 
> pöse caro...ganz Pöse pöse caro!!111


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie oft noch? oO


solange bis hmm .. bis er kapiert hat das es langweilig is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie oft noch? oO


solange bis hmm .. bis er kapiert hat das es langweilig is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Und wie schmeckt der Müll?^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie oft noch? oO




ich hab kP Oo

hab auf absenden gedrückt , dann war mein ganzer bildschirm weiß und dann ist firefox abgekackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Lakka (auch Summuurain-Likör und Lakkalikööri ) ist der Name einer Spirituose aus Finnland.
> 
> Lakka gehört neben Minttu zu den bekanntesten Spirituosen aus Finnland. Es handelt sich um einen Likör aus Moltebeeren, finnisch Lakka. Die Beeren werden zwischen zwei und sechs Monaten vor der Weiterverarbeitung in Alkohol eingelegt. Der Likör wird meist pur oder im Kaffee getrunken. Produziert wird Lakka zum einen vom Unternehmen V&S Finland, einer Tochtergesellschaft der V&S Group, zum anderen vom Familienunternehmen Lignell & Piispanen, die zudem Wein aus Lakkabeeren produzieren..


ach das teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat mein onkel mir auch mal gebracht .. is relativ lecker^^


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> solange bis hmm .. bis er kapiert hat das es langweilig is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Minastirit schrieb:


> solange bis hmm .. bis er kapiert hat das es langweilig is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Owned!


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

> OMFG shes not 18*lakkalikör aus der handschlag* *lakkalikör vo ihraufleck*
> 
> pöse caro...ganz Pöse pöse caro!!111



*Flasche festhalt und Blood zwischen Beine tret* Die schlägst du mir nicht so leicht außer Hand, ich bin vorbereitet!!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Owned!



>_< genau das habe ich auch gedacht ^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

nix owned .. hab draufgeklickt nix passiert .. dann nen typ bekommen im bg der tappen wollte also nochma draufgehämmert und dann ingame gewechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nun hab ich DopppeeeeeLLLinnNNNcccc PIOOOOOOSTEEEEEE

btw alliance wins fucking ab <-- lol


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Flasche festhalt und Blood zwischen Beine tret* Die schlägst du mir nicht so leicht außer Hand, ich bin vorbereitet!!



mh scheiße , sie scheint das zeug echt zu mögen -_-

*hinter ala renn sie pöse pöse durchkitzel und die flasche auffang*

owned?


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Flasche festhalt und Blood zwischen Beine tret* Die schlägst du mir nicht so leicht außer Hand, ich bin vorbereitet!!


der hat nix datwiscchen da kannst lange treten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Und wie schmeckt der Müll?^^


Besser als alles andere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> mh scheiße , sie scheint das zeug echt zu mögen -_-
> 
> *hinter ala renn sie pöse pöse durchkitzel und die flasche auffang*
> 
> owned?


*nicht kitzelig ist* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> *hinter ala renn sie pöse pöse durchkitzel*


Kennst du den Pedobär?


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *nicht kitzelig ist*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann nimmt er haltn Messer, für ein Bier würde ein Mann alles tun...


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Besser als alles andere.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem hat meine ehm tante ne schwester .. die 2 fucking geile töchter hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die trinken das bis sie hacke dicht sind ;P

hoffentlich kommen die ma wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kennst du den Pedobär?



des ist der böse bruder vom 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> der hat nix datwiscchen da kannst lange treten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kennst du den Pedobär?


pEEEEddoooooooo bäääär Xd

wer kennt den nid?


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Dann nimmt er haltn Messer, für ein Bier würde ein Mann alles tun...


Es geht um Lakkalikör, net um Bier... <.<


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ich hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast murmeln ok .. da fehlt noch was wichtiges aber oke .. du hast 2 murmeln aus metal da .. kay


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- pedobär ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kennst du den Pedobär?



was hat das mim pedobär zu tun? Sie ist ja schließlich 14 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Selfowned again... @ Minas


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du hast murmeln ok .. da fehlt noch was wichtiges aber oke .. du hast 2 murmeln aus metal da .. kay


Immerhin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Äääähhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

was denn?


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Warum werden 5% unaufhörlich kotzen?^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du hast murmeln ok .. da fehlt noch was wichtiges aber oke .. du hast 2 murmeln aus metal da .. kay



ich wollte ja eigentlich das hier posten : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das hätten sicher weniger verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem sind kleine Eier ein besseres Omen als große und volle , falls du verstehst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Hehe, Schnuffel ist sprachlos. XD


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was denn?


Erm, die sind doch dann mit dir verwandt...?!


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Da fällt mir n Witz ein

Sagt ein Belgier zum anderen "Ich hab gestern ne 3Jährige genommen" darauf der andere

"IIIHHGIIT............................................................die konnte ja schon laufen..."


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Äääähhhh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es ist lecker und ideal um 2 schöne finn INNEN <--!!! (weiblich zomfg) abzufüllen ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber die wohnen leider in finnland .. darum seh ich die nur jedes halbes jahr ..
dann wird gesoffen und ehm .. alles was sonst spass macht ;P

zumindest die eine macht gern mit ^^ die andere hat nen freund seit 2 jahren grml


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Ja echt.. obwohl es geil wäre, wenn sie lesbisch wären :X


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Erm, die sind doch dann mit dir verwandt...?!


Hey, alles ab Cousin ist legal!


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Erm, die sind doch dann mit dir verwandt...?!


ne?

Mein Onkel -> burder meiner mutter
hat ne frau

die frau hat ne schwester
und die hat 2 töchter..


in wie fern bin ich da verwandt?


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> es ist lecker und ideal um 2 schöne finnen abzufüllen ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha Minas hat sich geoutet!


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Wäre keine Cousine, weil es die Töchter der Schwester der Tante wäre.. wäre dann irgendwie Großcousine.. obwohl das schon sehr weit hergeholt wäre..


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ja echt.. obwohl es geil wäre, wenn sie lesbisch wären :X


wiso denn das? will nen 3er und nid 2 zukuken -.-^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hey, alles ab Cousin ist legal!




O_o echt?


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Haha Minas hat sich geoutet!


was? das ich auf frauen steh mit nem geilen arsch? .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Hm, dann müssten sie Bi sein.. aber die meisten Lesben sind ja auch Bi.. zumindestens in Filmen ._.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wäre keine Cousine, weil es die Töchter der Schwester der Tante wäre.. wäre dann irgendwie Großcousine.. obwohl das schon sehr weit hergeholt wäre..


jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 100% legal .. wenn nid ,, mir auch wayne hatten ja nur spass und kein kind .. ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was? das ich auf frauen steh mit nem geilen arsch? ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein , weil du finnen geschrieben hast , und nicht finninen


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> O_o echt?


Ja. Tante ist mit ihrem Cousin zusammen und die haben auch ein Kind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was? das ich auf frauen steh mit nem geilen arsch? ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Minastirit schrieb:


> es ist lecker und ideal um 2 schöne *finnen* abzufüllen ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hm, dann müssten sie Bi sein.. aber die meisten Lesben sind ja auch Bi.. zumindestens in Filmen ._.


du meinst in p0rn .. und da werden die bezahlt ..

ne die andere müsst nur mitmachen .. ^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> nein , weil du finnen geschrieben hast , und nicht finninen


ach fu -.-


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Naja. Ist legal mit Cousin/e, aber trotzdem ein wenig ekelig :X


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach fu -.-



nee , mach du mal lieber mit den 2 finnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw : ich will auch endlich mal nen dreier haben , verdammte scheiße nochmal!


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Naja. Ist legal mit Cousin/e, aber trotzdem ein wenig ekelig :X


Wieso? oO Hab' da kein Problem mit. XD Also das meine Tante mit ihrem Cousin...


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

hmm meine eine cousine schaut nid schlecht aus hmm .. aber die mag mich nid ^^
und die anderen 2 mag ich nid

also ist familiäre sowiso uninteressant




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> nee , mach du mal lieber mit den 2 finnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*auf nächste seite schieb*


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> nee , mach du mal lieber mit den 2 finnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lfg 2nd girlfriend? ;P

oder soll ich erst charcha helfen hmm .. *überleg* .. 

brauch ma ne freundin die mehr als nur sex will .. oder nach ner woche wieder nach finnland oder nach össterreich zurück muss -.-


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> *auf nächste seite schieb*


hab schon editet du honk ^^


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

lol Minas, du hast nur Freundinnen gehabt, die nur Sex wollen? Ist doch was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Ihr ignoriert mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lfg 2nd girlfriend? ;P
> 
> *oder soll ich erst charcha helfen hmm* .. *überleg* ..
> 
> brauch ma ne freundin die mehr als nur sex will .. oder nach ner woche wieder nach finnland oder nach össterreich zurück muss -.-



kommt drauf an: wenn er noch hier rumgeistert und das liesst , dann helf ihm zuerst - wenn nicht : GIEF 2nd GURLFIREND PLZX!!!!!!111


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> *auf nächste seite schieb*



fehlen dafür  noch 1 oder 2 leute?^^

edit: ups zu spät gelesen :\


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Du hast doch keine Frage gestellt Caro oder °_° ?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ihr ignoriert mich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach süße , wir doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> lol Minas, du hast nur Freundinnen gehabt, die nur Sex wollen? Ist doch was feines
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mehr oder weniger .. ja ..

ok und die 2 am anfang die nur so händchen und co halten wollten bäh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

fucking server .. wieviel lagt der noch? ...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ok und die 2 am anfang die nur so händchen und co halten wollten bäh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oo hat doch auch was . Ich mache das teilweise immernoch so !


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Ich hätte eigentlich auf meinen letzten Post 'ne dumme Bemerkung erwartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vor dem Ignorierenpost^^)


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ok und die 2 am anfang die nur so händchen *und co* halten wollten bäh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Immerhin...


----------



## Jenny84 (15. August 2008)

hallo allerseits


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ihr ignoriert mich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nid war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> wenn er noch hier rumgeistert



Wenn du Charcha siehst, sieht er dich, wenn du ihn nicht siehst, bist du vermutlich nurnoch wenige Sekunden von deinem Tod entfernt...


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Kuscheln ist manchma echt was feines. Händchen halten tu ich auch Oo


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hallo allerseits


Guten Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Nabend unso... XD


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=OoyrDqWCq_4&...feature=related


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Boah, dieses ewige YouTube-Gespamme.... -.-


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hallo allerseits



hiho


> Kuscheln ist manchma echt was feines. Händchen halten tu ich auch Oo



jo seh ich genauso! Oo  wüsste auch garnicht , wie ich sie sonst zu sex bringen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich meine mal ganz ehrlich : die wenigsten von uns haben ne freundin , die sagt : komm her jetz , ich will fick0rn!

Also regelmäßig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Kuscheln ist manchma echt was feines. Händchen halten tu ich auch Oo



ja aber meine ersten 2 wollten nur das ^^

da isn unterschied zwischen .. das + sex und das ohne ^^ ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Boah, dieses ewige YouTube-Gespamme.... -.-



Joa das muss aber echt ma sein


----------



## Jenny84 (15. August 2008)

das stimmt


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> hiho
> 
> 
> jo seh ich genauso! Oo  wüsste auch garnicht , wie ich sie sonst zu sex bringen soll
> ...



nicht mehr leider -.-^^


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> das stimmt



Und vorallem wenns ums Kacken geht


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Ich glaube, dann wäre ich aber auch ma für 2 Minuten geschockt, wenn meine Freundin sowas sagen würde^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Boah, dieses ewige YouTube-Gespamme.... -.-


wenns wenigestens coole links wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Joa das muss aber echt ma sein


Bindet die Videos doch einfach ein! Das ist so ne schöne Funktione...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*xOnI--Xu1v4*

```
[youtube]xOnI--Xu1v4[/youtube]
```


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dann wäre ich aber auch ma für 2 Minuten geschockt, wenn meine Freundin sowas sagen würde^^




mh nee das würde ich so nicht sagen ;D habs nur einmal miterlebt , und ich war scheiße besoffen , aber nachdem ich das gehört habe , konnt ich mich ganz fix aus den klamotten schmeißen - das hätte unter anderen umständen ( mit dem gleichen alkoholgehalt) ca 5 minuten gedauert >.<


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dann wäre ich aber auch ma für 2 Minuten geschockt, wenn meine Freundin sowas sagen würde^^


ach ich fands ganz cool .. 

nur war sie taktlos ^^
wir kuken film ne ;P und sie einfach nur .. der film ist langweilig wilst nid was anderes machen?
ich so hmm was?
rest schreib ich nicht aus jugendschutz gründen ;P aber fand den film spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bindet die Videos doch einfach ein! Das ist so ne schöne Funktione...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*xOnI--Xu1v4*
> ...



funktioniert aber net immer richtig , bzw lagg0rt


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Man, was freu ich mich auf The Dark Knight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bindet die Videos doch einfach ein! Das ist so ne schöne Funktione...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*xOnI--Xu1v4*
> ...



oder postet gute links? wenn schon? ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dann wäre ich aber auch ma für 2 Minuten geschockt, wenn meine Freundin sowas sagen würde^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warum?
obwohl ihr männer kommt uns frauen eh meist zuvor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Man, was freu ich mich auf The Dark Knight
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auf was?


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> funktioniert aber net immer richtig , bzw lagg0rt


Oo O'rly? Mir noch nie aufgefallen...


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> warum?
> ...



das stimmt auch wieder .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> warum?
> ...


Wie wahr, wie wahr...^^


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Minas, schreib. Es ist nach 23 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Männer besoffen sind und die Frau/Freundin spitz, dann ist klar, dass wir flott aus den Klamotten kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> warum?
> ...



stimmt ^^

aber wir reden ja auch grade drüber , wie wir euch zuvorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oo O'rly? Mir noch nie aufgefallen...


mia auch nid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheerza (15. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> warum?
> ...



Warum zuvorkommen ... Wir müssen ^^


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Einbinden?


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> auf was?




http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/41401-The-Dark-Knight.html


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Minas, schreib. Es ist nach 23 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und? 23 uhr sind immer noch genug kiddis da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn du ne freundin hast die sowas sagt musst du nicht besoffen sein .. glaub mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/41401-The-Dark-Knight.html


sag doch batman du -.-^^ dann wüsst ichs auch xD
warte auf dl ;(


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Cheerza schrieb:


> Warum zuvorkommen ... Wir müssen ^^


Müsst ihr das? :>


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Müsst ihr das? :>



nicht der frau zuvor kommen .. aber dem anderen typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und? 23 uhr sind immer noch genug kiddis da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das nehm' ich jetzt persönlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Müsst ihr das? :>


Ala will uns verführen!


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Ach klar, kommen wir dann auch schnell aus den Klamotten. Aber Alkohol senkt ja das Schamgefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da geht das nochma flotter... und man kann länger °_°


----------



## Cheerza (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Müsst ihr das? :>



Moistens...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nicht der frau zuvor kommen .. aber dem anderen typ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber meiste kommen wir auch (zu)vor der frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Müsst ihr das? :>



sicher müssen wir... ansonsten hätten wir männer ja nurnoch sex wenn ihr das wollt - und so geht das ja schließlich nicht!


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ala will uns verführen!


Will ich das? :O


----------



## Jenny84 (15. August 2008)

Cheerza schrieb:


> Warum zuvorkommen ... Wir müssen ^^


nein müsst ihr nicht oder mann hat ne verklemmte freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Minastirit schrieb:


> und? 23 uhr sind immer noch genug kiddis da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nein mann muss da wirklich nicht besoffen sein und wenn er es ist bekommt er es eh nicht von mir zu hören ich find nämlich den biergeruch zum kotzen


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Will ich das? :O




I bet!


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Will ich das? :O


ja !!

sie hat schon so einen p0rn ava !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nein müsst ihr nicht oder mann hat ne verklemmte freundin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> I bet!


you will? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war nette sendung xd


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Wieso Biergeruch? Man putzt vorher einfach Zähne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja !!


Wer braucht schon ein paar notgeile Nerds, wo's doch viel besseres gibt? :>


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nein müsst ihr nicht oder mann hat ne verklemmte freundin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



noch ein grund wiso ich so selten bier trink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man trinkt mit den frauen und nicht so bier zeugs .. das ist mäner geföffs im normalfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon ein paar notgeile Nerds, wo's doch viel besseres gibt? :>



schniff ;( der war mies


----------



## Cheerza (15. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nein müsst ihr nicht oder mann hat ne verklemmte freundin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hatte ich oft genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon ein paar notgeile Nerds, wo's doch viel besseres gibt? :>


Du!


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wieso Biergeruch? Man putzt vorher einfach Zähne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn ich dicht bin und mir zähne putze kotz ich ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du!


Neee, ich hab' da was viiieel besseres. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> schniff ;( der war mies


Ich weiß! }:->


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Man trinkt nicht mit Frauen.. wtf... zumindestens nicht das perverse Zeug, dass die manchma trinken.. Dooleys und der ganze Kram *würg*


----------



## Jenny84 (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wieso Biergeruch? Man putzt vorher einfach Zähne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na dann schlaf mal neben nem betrunkenen oder angetrunkenen wenn man schwitzt richt man das auch.
normalerweise schläft meiner dann im bett und ich auf der couch und meiner putzt sich die zähne


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ach klar, kommen wir dann auch schnell aus den Klamotten. Aber Alkohol senkt ja das *Schamgefühl *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sowas kenne ich nicht !

Ich hätte zum beispiel garkein Problem damit , hier nen thread mit dem namen: _ZOMFGOLOROFL BLOOD IS FUKKIN NAKED!!111_ zu eröffnen und dort diverse bilder reinzustellen. Allerdings mache ich das aus den folgenden drei gründen nicht:

1. Will das bestimmt nur ne miderheit und
2. Hätte ich dann Probleme mit Charcha und 
3. Würde zams ava dann noch röter werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (15. August 2008)

nabend


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na dann schlaf mal neben nem betrunkenen oder angetrunkenen wenn man schwitzt richt man das auch.
> normalerweise schläft meiner dann im bett und ich auf der couch und meiner putzt sich die zähne


Emanzipation rockt, stimmts? xD


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Man trinkt nicht mit Frauen.. wtf... zumindestens nicht das perverse Zeug, dass die manchma trinken.. Dooleys und der ganze Kram *würg*



die trinken im normalfall baylis + wodka .. geht schnell runter und sie wird dicht ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheerza (15. August 2008)

Yo Shru^^...alles fit?


----------



## Jenny84 (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn ich dicht bin und mir zähne putze kotz ich ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein ich mag den geruch nicht hat aber auch mit meiner vergangenheit zu tun


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> sowas kenne ich nicht !
> 
> Ich hätte zum beispiel garkein Problem damit , hier nen thread mit dem namen: _ZOMFGOLOROFL BLOOD IS FUKKIN NAKED!!111_ zu eröffnen und dort diverse bilder reinzustellen. Allerdings mache ich das aus den folgenden drei gründen nicht:
> 
> ...



zu nummer 3.. aber nicht weil er sauer ist ;P
sondern weil er dich .. ah ne zam versuchts ja noch bei anette ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> nabend


Huhu!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zu nummer 3.. aber nicht weil er sauer ist ;P
> sondern weil er dich .. ah ne zam versuchts ja noch bei anette ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




quatsch : der grund wäre der reine Neid!


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nein ich mag den geruch nicht hat aber auch mit meiner vergangenheit zu tun



ich auch nid aber ich kann trozdem zähne nid putzen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im normalfall geh ich aber vorm pennen sofen möglich immer duschen xD besoffen kalt duschen ist soo geil :O


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Ja gut Bl00d, dass is dann was anderes. Aber trotzdem ist es Fakt, dass Alkohol enthemmend wirkt.


----------



## Shrukan (15. August 2008)

so was geht hier?


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nein ich mag den geruch nicht hat aber auch mit meiner vergangenheit zu tun


Ich hoffe es ist nicht das, was ich denke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> quatsch : der grund wäre der reine Neid!



ne er würd dir pm senden wo du wohnst und dann vorbei gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihi


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist nicht das, was ich denke.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hoffe es ist nicht das was ich meine und ala denkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> quatsch : der grund wäre der reine Neid!


Wird man dann nicht grün?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ja gut Bl00d, dass is dann was anderes. Aber trotzdem ist es Fakt, dass Alkohol enthemmend wirkt.



klar stimmts ^^

hatte nur lust n bissl bullshit zu schreiben ^.^


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

neid ist was für leute die nix haben ;P zam hat nen mod titel <-- iMBaaaa ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wird man dann nicht grün?




klugscheißer mode an oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Und ich hoffe, es ist nicht das was Caro hofft, was Mina hofft, dass Caro hofft... usw °_°


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

sie hat es bei google nachgeschaut !!!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> neid ist was für leute die nix haben ;P zam hat nen *admin *titel <-- iMBaaaa ^^




fix´d


----------



## Carcharoth (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zu nummer 3.. aber nicht weil er sauer ist ;P
> sondern weil er dich .. ah ne zam versuchts ja noch bei anette ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zam und anette sind seit monaten n paar und wohnen zusammen... :>


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe, es ist nicht das was Caro hofft, was Mina hofft, dass Caro hofft... usw °_°



du hoffst das es nicht das ist was mina meint das es carlo denkt .. uff das wird anstrengend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ja gut Bl00d, dass is dann was anderes. Aber trotzdem ist es Fakt, dass Alkohol enthemmend wirkt.


keine ahnung ich trinke keinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dafür bin ich meist die dumme und darf die besoffenen nach hause fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> zam und anette sind seit monaten n paar und wohnen zusammen... :>



echt?
buffed show wieder langsam .. die sollen mehr davon zeigen .. wayne auf die lowskilled warlock tussy die nidma bei buffed is !!!!


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> zam und anette sind seit monaten n paar und wohnen zusammen... :>


Oh mein Gott, ZAM hat 'ne Freundin... Tja, halt dich ran, Carcha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du hoffst das es nicht das ist was mina meint das es *carlo* denkt .. uff das wird anstrengend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Who tah fuck is Carlo?


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Mein Beleid *nickt*


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2008)

Aufgrund von Artikel 14, Sektion 31 der Sternenflottencharta wird dieser Thread zum Schutze der Vereinigten Föderation der Planeten unter Quarantäne gestellt und mit Agenten von Sektion 31 bemannt und kontrolliert.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> keine ahnung ich trinke keinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau aus dem grund trinken alle und man lauft besoffen 3 stunden nach hause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> zam und anette sind seit monaten n paar und wohnen zusammen... :>





Minastirit schrieb:


> lfg 2nd girlfriend? ;P
> 
> *oder soll ich erst charcha helfen hmm* .. *überleg* ..
> 
> brauch ma ne freundin die mehr als nur sex will .. oder nach ner woche wieder nach finnland oder nach össterreich zurück muss -.-





> kommt drauf an: wenn er noch hier rumgeistert und das liesst , dann helf ihm zuerst - wenn nicht : GIEF 2nd GURLFIREND PLZX!!!!!!111



crap... minas , charcha war doch noch hier -_-


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Ruhe mit deinem Fachchinesisch >.>

Total Krank sowas!!!


----------



## Cheerza (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> zam und anette sind seit monaten n paar und wohnen zusammen... :>



Wie süß^^


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Besoffen nach Hause laufen mit einem Döner in der Hand > all! :X


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Aufgrund von Artikel 14, Sektion 31 der Sternenflottencharta wird dieser Thread zum Schutze der Vereinigten Föderation der Planeten unter Quarantäne gestellt und mit Agenten von Sektion 31 bemannt und kontrolliert.



Commander ! Auf die Brücke.
Wir brauchen ihr unterstüzung.

Lagebericht: 32 Zerstörte Protonen Laser !
Ein Angriff der Klingonen Waaaa

hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (15. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich hoffe es ist nicht das was ich meine und ala denkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist mein pap und mein ex schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, ZAM hat 'ne Freundin... Tja, halt dich ran, Carcha!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist du noch frei, wohnst in der Schweiz und bist zwischen 18-23 und weiblich?


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Ich verzieh' mich mal für 10 Minuten... Komme gleich wieder.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> crap... minas , charcha war doch noch hier -_-



jo er war hier und hat gesagt das sein chef -> zam ne freundin hat ..
er aber nid .. 

so melden wir charcha bei ne singlebörse an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Besoffen nach Hause laufen mit einem Döner in der Hand > all! :X




hahah das kenne ich nur ZUUUUU gut.

BTW: In 4 wochen ist wieder dorfkirmes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 letztes jahr habe ich da 450€ ausgegeben an 2 tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und n bier kostet da 1,10 xD


----------



## Jenny84 (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bist du noch frei, wohnst in der Schweiz und bist zwischen 18-23 und weiblich?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bist du noch frei, wohnst in der Schweiz und bist zwischen 18-23 und weiblich?



sie ist zwischen 16-18 wohnt in deutschland und hat nen komischen freund glaubs Xd


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bist du noch frei, wohnst in der Schweiz und bist zwischen 18-23 und weiblich?


Sie ist vergeben, wohnt in Deutschland und ist unter 18 und... ...wer weiß... oO


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bist du noch frei, wohnst in der Schweiz und bist zwischen 18-23 und weiblich?



ich glaube alles trifft nicht zu *versteck*


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ist mein pap und mein ex schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



puh .. nid das was ich dachte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bist du noch frei, wohnst in der Schweiz und bist zwischen 18-23 und weiblich?


Frei: Nein
Schweiz: Nein
18-23: Nein, 14. 

War wohl nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ruhe mit deinem Fachchinesisch >.>
> 
> Total Krank sowas!!!



Wen meinst du?
Und wenn du selbst solche einfachen Befehle nicht verstehen kannst, bist du sowieso nicht für den Dienst geeignet :->


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sie ist vergeben, wohnt in Deutschland und ist unter 18 und... ...wer weiß... oO


haha zu spät pwnd rofl lawl OMFG


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Was hattest du denn gedacht Minas? Find das schon schlimm genug was sie gesagt hat Oo


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Frei: Nein
> Schweiz: Nein
> 18-23: Nein, 14.
> 
> ...



du bist immer noch 14 .. dachte du bist entlich 16 grml


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> puh .. nid das was ich dachte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was hast du gedacht?


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ist mein pap und mein ex schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also doch das was ich meine? oO


----------



## Cheerza (16. August 2008)

Gleich kommt wieder son pwner von charcha^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Was hattest du denn gedacht Minas? Find das schon schlimm genug was sie gesagt hat Oo



etwas das du dir nicht vorstellen willst .. <-- sollte aufhören immer vom schlimmsten zu denken


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Also doch das was ich meine? oO



Xd ala denkt genau wie ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du bist immer noch 14 .. dachte du bist entlich 16 grml


7. Oktober ist 15. ^.^


----------



## Carcharoth (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo er war hier und hat gesagt das sein chef -> zam ne freundin hat ..
> er aber nid ..
> 
> so melden wir charcha bei ne singlebörse an
> ...



Auja. Noch ne Börse... -.-

Die sind alle nutzlos.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. August 2008)

@charcha : was isn eig mit deiner HP los? komme nicht mehr drauf , hört einfach nicht auf zu laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wen meinst du?
> Und wenn du selbst solche einfachen Befehle nicht verstehen kannst, bist du sowieso nicht für den Dienst geeignet :->



star treck 4Te wiiiinnnn

war lange zeit fan von allem raumschiff zeugs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> haha zu spät pwnd rofl lawl OMFG


Willst dich wohl mit dem Meister anlegen? Haa!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Was se hier alle denken, is ja nich mehr feierlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weniger denken, mehr Wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Also doch das was ich meine? oO


sagen wirs mal so abschnitte von meinem leben hab ich verdrengt



Minastirit schrieb:


> etwas das du dir nicht vorstellen willst .. <-- sollte aufhören immer vom schlimmsten zu denken


???


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. August 2008)

> Gleich kommt wieder son pwner von charcha^^






Carcharoth schrieb:


> Auja. Noch ne Börse... -.-
> 
> Die sind alle nutzlos.




(>.<)


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Auja. Noch ne Börse... -.-
> 
> Die sind alle nutzlos.



xD

Ok ich sag mal ner kolegin die soll dich besuchen
ist 22 gogo tänzerin und für genug gold und epics wird die auch für dich tanzen evtl ;P


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

Versteht jemand das Wort Quarantäne nicht?
Raus hier aber schnell! Ich komme mit nachlesen nicht hinterher verdammt!


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Auja. Noch ne Börse... -.-
> 
> Die sind alle nutzlos.


Das sagt mein Vater auch immer. XD


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Willst dich wohl mit dem Meister anlegen? Haa!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du ? meister? HAHAHA

ich hab schon meister in meinem rl namen .. (stimmt sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schniff .. immer so shit komentare wie haha ne meisterleistung vom meister hahaha .. <-- spastis)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Willst dich wohl mit dem Meister anlegen? Haa!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ganz ehrlich: wenn sowas hier erlaubt ist , hätte mein _ich bin nackich _ thread wohl auch ne chance xD


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> xD
> 
> Ok ich sag mal ner kolegin die soll dich besuchen
> ist 22 gogo tänzerin und für genug gold und epics wird die auch für dich tanzen evtl ;P




*HUUUUST* *verschluck*


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Versteht jemand das Wort Quarantäne nicht?
> Raus hier aber schnell! Ich komme mit nachlesen nicht hinterher verdammt!



Quarantäne = Ort an dem die Firewall/antivir die bösen daten zurzeitig ablegt in denen sie in gewarsam sind und nichts bewegen können und keine rechte besitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> also ganz ehrlich: wenn sowas hier erlaubt ist , hätte mein _ich bin nackich _ thread wohl auch ne chance xD


It's just an ugly!


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du ? meister? HAHAHA
> 
> ich hab schon meister in meinem rl namen .. (stimmt sogar
> 
> ...


Duuuuuuuu! Du hast das böse S-Wort gesagt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> *HUUUUST* *verschluck*



was? .. kenn echt eine ....
must nid husten desawegen xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Duuuuuuuu! Du hast das böse S-Wort gesagt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



???
was isn an spasti so schlimm?


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Duuuuuuuu! Du hast das böse S-Wort gesagt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sex?
super?
spam?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> xD
> 
> Ok ich sag mal ner kolegin die soll dich besuchen
> ist 22 gogo tänzerin und für genug gold und epics wird die auch für dich tanzen evtl ;P





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ???
> was isn an spasti so schlimm?


sie mags nid glaubs .. irgendwann mal was im icq gelabert deswegen .. hmm kp^^


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

düdüüddüdüüdüd


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dich nid !!!
nur über meine leiche !


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ???
> was isn an spasti so schlimm?


Beleidigung für spastisch gelähmte Menschen? Erst denken, dann reden!


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Hier ist aber niemand Spastiker... hoff ich


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dich nid !!!
> nur über meine leiche !


Lol... What I've done?


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

was sind spastisch geälhmte menschen? Oo

spastis = spass vögel .. die nicht wizig sind -> umgangssprache


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

daher stammt auch dieser blog von mir

Einst stieß der Ellenbogen eines Einbrechers eine Keramikvase vom Tisch. Die Vase fiel zu Boden und zersprang klirrend in tausend Scherben. Da machte sich der Dieb schnell aus dem Staub. Vom Lärm geweckt, betrat die Hausherrin die Küche und als die Frau die Splitter der Vase auf dem Boden liegen sah, begann sie bitterlich zu weinen. Die Vase hatte sie selbst aus Ton geformt, bemalt und in einem Ofen gebrannt. 
Die Frau versuchte die Scherben wieder zusammen zu setzen, aber die Bruchstücke wollten einfach nicht aneinander haften bleiben, so oft sie es auch versuchte. Und mit jedem Tag an dem ihr das Zusammenfügen nicht gelang, weinte die sie ein paar Minuten länger. Kein Sonnenaufgang, kein Vogelgezwitscher konnte ihr ein Lächeln entlocken. Ihre Miene wurde starr und die Starre breitete sich über ihren ganzen Körper aus, auf dass bald nur noch eine Statue im Raum stand, die auf einen Scherbenhaufen blickte. 
Wochen, Monate, Jahre verstrichen, bis irgendwann ein Mann am Garten der Frau vorbei schlenderte, in die Küche linste und eine seltsam lebensechte Statue darin erblickte. Flink kletterte der Mann über den Zaun in den Garten. Er klopfte gegen das Glas der Schiebetür. Er wartete eine Weile, doch niemand öffnete ihm. „Hallo? Ist da wer?“, fragte der Mann, aber als ihm auch niemand antwortete, schob er die Tür auf und betrat die Küche. Beim Betrachten der Statue bemerkte der Mann die unzähligen Scherben auf dem Tisch, auf die die Statue ihren Blick zu richten schien. Der Mann entschwand nach draußen und kehrte nach einer Weile in die Küche zurück, Spezialkleber in seiner Hand. Geduldig setzte er die Einzelteile der Vase wieder zusammen. Scherben für Scherben. 
Der Mann war gerade fertig geworden, als sich die Statue bewegte. Die Starre löste sich und mit ihr kehrten die Lebensgeister der Frau zurück. 
„Danke. Tausend dank.“, sagte die Frau. „Du weißt gar nicht wie wertvoll deine Hände sind. Ohne dich wäre ich immer noch verloren. “ 
Er verstand erst nicht. „Verloren? Ich habe doch gar nicht viel gemacht! Bloß diese Vase zusammen gesetzt!“ 
„Ja, das hast du. Und diese Vase – ist meine Seele!“ 

und dies ist mein motto in einem anderen forum

Vergessenes kehrte zurück, hat sich einfach eingenistet, sich breit gemacht.

Zwangsweise – ohne das ich es wollte drängte sich mein Leben in eine neue Richtung.

Aber es ist gut, so wie es ist!

Dadurch neu erwacht um neues Denken zu erlernen, neu erwacht um unterdrückte Gefühle zu leben, neu erwacht um dem Leben endlich seine Chance zu geben


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

> spastis = spass vögel .. die nicht wizig sind



Ich hoffe, dass war Ironie..


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Beleidigung für spastisch gelähmte Menschen? Erst denken, dann reden!




Oo

an sowas denke ich nicht! 
spasti ist für mich eher so n funwort wie ba§tard.

Sollte sich jemals ein spastisch Gelähmter bei deswegen beschweren , höre ich sofort damit auf.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was sind spastisch geälhmte menschen? Oo
> 
> spastis = spass vögel .. die nicht wizig sind


O... M... G...

Du weißt nicht mal was "Spasti" bedeutet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheerza (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> daher stammt auch dieser blog von mir
> 
> Einst stieß der Ellenbogen eines Einbrechers eine Keramikvase vom Tisch. Die Vase fiel zu Boden und zersprang klirrend in tausend Scherben. Da machte sich der Dieb schnell aus dem Staub. Vom Lärm geweckt, betrat die Hausherrin die Küche und als die Frau die Splitter der Vase auf dem Boden liegen sah, begann sie bitterlich zu weinen. Die Vase hatte sie selbst aus Ton geformt, bemalt und in einem Ofen gebrannt.
> Die Frau versuchte die Scherben wieder zusammen zu setzen, aber die Bruchstücke wollten einfach nicht aneinander haften bleiben, so oft sie es auch versuchte. Und mit jedem Tag an dem ihr das Zusammenfügen nicht gelang, weinte die sie ein paar Minuten länger. Kein Sonnenaufgang, kein Vogelgezwitscher konnte ihr ein Lächeln entlocken. Ihre Miene wurde starr und die Starre breitete sich über ihren ganzen Körper aus, auf dass bald nur noch eine Statue im Raum stand, die auf einen Scherbenhaufen blickte.
> ...



Icq nummer? wir müssen reden XD


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was sind spastisch geälhmte menschen? Oo
> 
> spastis = spass vögel .. die nicht wizig sind


Spastische Lähmung ist, wenn sich die Muskeln unkontrolliert verkrampfen, betroffene Menschen sitzen meist im Rollstuhl, mein Cousin hat das, deswegen bin ich da empfindlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein Spasti ist ursrpünglich eine Beleidigung für eben solche Menschen.


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass war Ironie..


nein dialekt ..


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Cheerza schrieb:


> Icq nummer? wir müssen reden XD


warum muss man da reden?
hab kein icq


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Vergessenes kehrte zurück, hat sich einfach eingenistet, sich breit gemacht.
> 
> Zwangsweise – ohne das ich es wollte drängte sich mein Leben in eine neue Richtung.
> 
> ...


Hm, das kann ich nur bestätigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Spastische Lähmung ist, wenn sich die Muskeln unkontrolliert verkrampfen, betroffene Menschen sitzen meist im Rollstuhl, mein Cousin hat das, deswegen bin ich da empfindlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm wqusst ich nidma Oo .. bei uns sagt das fast jeder zu so jemandem der so "lustig" sein will ..
in deutschland hat es demfall eine andere bedeutung .. ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (16. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> @charcha : was isn eig mit deiner HP los? komme nicht mehr drauf , hört einfach nicht auf zu laden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lad einfach mal neu. Ansonsten keine Ahnung.


----------



## Cheerza (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> warum muss man da reden?
> hab kein icq



Wenn jmd n problem hat biet ich meine dienste an^^...irgendwie son reflex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm wqusst ich nidma Oo .. bei uns sagt das fast jeder zu so jemandem der so "lustig" sein will ..
> in deutschland hat es demfall eine andere bedeutung .. ^^



In der Schweiz hats dieselbe Bedeutung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hm, das kann ich nur bestätigen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja an dem spruch ist schon einiges dran


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Ja genug Trübsal geblasen. Jetzt ma wieder den Chill hier reinbringen und Blödsinn machen


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> In der Schweiz hats dieselbe Bedeutung.


Haa, Minas, überführt!


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Cheerza schrieb:


> Wenn jmd n problem hat biet ich meine dienste an^^...irgendwie son reflex
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne lass mal ist verdrängt
verarbeiten kann man das glaub ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> In der Schweiz hats dieselbe Bedeutung.




haha powned @ minas!!!!

Algemeinbildung ftw!

@charcha , mh schade , neu laden geht auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> In der Schweiz hats dieselbe Bedeutung.


nicht da wo ich wohn ..


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ja genug Trübsal geblasen. Jetzt ma wieder den Chill hier reinbringen und Blödsinn machen


*Muffins mampf*
Dann leg mal los!


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Lu hatn Kleinen! *mitm Finger auf ihn zeig*


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ja genug Trübsal geblasen. Jetzt ma wieder den Chill hier reinbringen und Blödsinn machen



alt aber lustig :


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Lu hatn Kleinen! *mitm Finger auf ihn zeig*


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> *Muffins mampf*
> Dann leg mal los!


Muffins... oO XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe diese Uniformen....


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

HAHHA ROFLMAO!

Sehr geil


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

black muffins mampf


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schaut irgendwie unbequem aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

Sektion 31 Ist auch nicht da um bequem zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Ich hab Bock auf Döner *sabber*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> black muffins mampf


Schon wieder Dominanzverhalten... oO


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

mir egal ;P
scotty beam me up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Schon wieder Dominanzverhalten... oO



wat? was kann ich dafür das di muffins so verbrannt sind ;(


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

James Montgomery Scott war leider niemals Mitglied von Sektion 31


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> HAHHA ROFLMAO!
> 
> Sehr geil




ich finds so geil wo er singt :_ im so uber uber l337 , so uber uber l337 
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> black muffins mampf


Das war der Witz, du Vollnudel... =P


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Was auch geil ist, ist The Internet is for Porn mit den WoW Charaktern^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> James Montgomery Scott war leider niemals Mitglied von Sektion 31


mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
find dne cooler als die meisten in sektion 31 ..


----------



## Cheerza (16. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> haha powned @ minas!!!!
> 
> Algemeinbildung ftw!
> 
> ...



Bei mir läuft charchas seite einwandfrei O.o


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das war der Witz, du Vollnudel... =P


musst nid alles was du im icq schreibst auch hier schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

Ohne Sektion 31 würde es die Föderation schon lange nicht mehr geben...


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Cheerza schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft charchas seite einwandfrei O.o


wie geht die?

www.charchas-free-porn-site.com ? die geht nimmer .. tu mal updaten xD


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)




----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> musst nid alles was du im icq schreibst auch hier schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch, im ICQ liest es nur du.


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ohne Sektion 31 würde es die Föderation schon lange nicht mehr geben...


ich weis .. aber find die meisten dort irgendwie doof .. ;P


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Doch, im ICQ liest es nur du.


da is wat dran


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

So jetzt geht das video xD


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> [.youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRgNOyCnbqg[/.youtube]



no funktioniert

```
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRgNOyCnbqg[/youtube]
```
 <-- falsch

```
[youtube]YRgNOyCnbqg[/youtube]
```
 <-- richtig^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> So jetzt geht das video xD


blöder edit user !


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich weis .. aber find die meisten dort irgendwie doof .. ;P



Pff.. doof... sie Schützen die Föderation und ihre Welten vor den Gefahren die die Sternenflotte nicht erkennen kann...
Sie sind die letzte Verteidigungslinie und in verzweifelten Zeiten, sind sie die verzweifelte Antwort...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. August 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOL das ist ja imba xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Pff.. doof... sie Schützen die Föderation und ihre Welten vor den Gefahren die die Sternenflotte nicht erkennen kann...
> Sie sind die letzte Verteidigungslinie und in verzweifelten Zeiten, sind sie die verzweifelte Antwort...



darum muss ich die leute da trozdem nid toll finden nur weil sie was tolles tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Grab ur dick and double-klick for porn, porn porn!


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> musst nid alles was du im icq schreibst auch hier schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Lurock schrieb:


> Doch, im ICQ liest es nur du.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Grab ur dick and double-klick for porn, porn porn!



ja wir wissen was du den tag so machst musst nid extra schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja?


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Männer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
alle nur notgeiles pack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber wir können auch nicht ohne sie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Männer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hä? Wie kommst du jetzt darauf? oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hä? Wie kommst du jetzt darauf? oO


na deswegen 

ja wir wissen was du den tag so machst musst nid extra schreiben


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Wir wissen, dass wir Notgeil sind <3


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na deswegen
> ja wir wissen was du den tag so machst musst nid extra schreiben


Hab ich was verpasst? oO
Les lieber nochmal wer was geschrieben hat, das mit dem ICQ bezog sich auf den Satz "Das war der Witz, du Vollnudel!" und hatte gar nichts mit Geilheit zutun...


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Das war auf mein Satz mit Grab ur dick bezogen Lu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

doch lurock ist spitz auf mich xD
hahaha


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Das war auf mein Satz mit Grab ur dick bezogen Lu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ihr text nid ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

Oh man... ich glaub ich lass es... informationen aus dem Offiziellen STO Forum zu fischen ist unmöglich... die schreiben noch schneller als ihr Nasen hier!


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Ihr verwirrt mich... bin nich mehr der Jüngste .(


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh man... ich glaub ich lass es... informationen aus dem Offiziellen STO Forum zu fischen ist unmöglich... die schreiben noch schneller als ihr Nasen hier!



du musst schneller arbeiten! sonst kommst du nie vorwärts ..

btw wenn hier mehr nakte frauen wären glaub mir die leute könnten 200mal schneller schreiben ..


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Männer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso hast du immer so recht? oO


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ihr verwirrt mich... bin nich mehr der Jüngste .(


soo alt schaust gar nid aus ^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wieso hast du immer so recht? oO



tse wie könntet ihr auch ohne uns .. gott gab den frauen den himmel.. und den männer den schlüssel dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: sig verbessert ;P


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Danke. Ich halt mich auch immer frisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. August 2008)

also mädels , meine wc3 clanmates ausm ammiland sind endlich online -_-

Bin dann ma zock0rn gn8  all und evtl bis spät0r


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wir wissen, dass wir Notgeil sind <3


echt?



Siu schrieb:


> Das war auf mein Satz mit Grab ur dick bezogen Lu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht ganz aber doch irgentwie schon



Minastirit schrieb:


> ihr text nid ^^


siehe ein zitat über diesem hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

hf gl


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Schildi geht FREMD !!!!

Charcha du musst nun gaaanz tapfer sein !!!

http://www.witzige-werbespots.tv/spotansch...?werbespot=1971
hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du musst schneller arbeiten! sonst kommst du nie vorwärts ..
> 
> btw wenn hier mehr nakte frauen wären glaub mir die leute könnten 200mal schneller schreiben ..



Ich arbeite schon mit 120% mehr hält das Strukturelle Integritätsfeld nicht aus, dazu kommt die asynchrone Phasenvarianz beim Versuch mehr Energie von anderen System auf das Strukturelle Integritätsfeld zu transferieren, die nach bisherigen Berechnungen mit den Antimaterie-Materie Intermixkammern konvergiert und eine Überlastung der Eindämmungsfelder zu Folge haben wird, welche nicht mehr einzudämmen wäre[/technobabble]


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Danke. Ich halt mich auch immer frisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Brav, brav! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

120% .. DU MUSST 250% Arbeiten !
sonst bist du der nächste mit nem Roten - T-Shirt den vorhher noch nie wer gesehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Du weist was das bedeutet)


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Danke. Ich halt mich auch immer frisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mit frischhaltefolie ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Minas, deine Signatur ist irgendwie geil... °_°


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Jaja. Ich dusch jeden Tag.. käme mein Haar. Rasier mich... creme mich ein usw.. alles was dazu gehört xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

Wie ich bereits sagte, das Strukturelle Integritätsfeld würde bei mehr Belastung kollabieren, was ebenso fatal wäre als ein Verlust der Antimaterieeindämmungsfelder


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Minas, deine Signatur ist irgendwie geil... °_°


ich weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sora aus kingdom hearts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soo geiles game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von square enix ^^


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

FF X und XII gefielen mir besser :X


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Jaja. Ich dusch jeden Tag.. käme mein Haar. Rasier mich... creme mich ein usw.. alles was dazu gehört xD


jeden tag duschen .. uff

einmal im jahr .. obs nötig ist oder nid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich weis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer ist Sora? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wer ist der geile Kerl? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith: Siu, was ist mit Popo pudern? XD


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits sagte, das Strukturelle Integritätsfeld würde bei mehr Belastung kollabieren, was ebenso fatal wäre als ein Verlust der Antimaterieeindämmungsfelder



Mir doch egal ob es Kollabiert .. machts halt boom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich glaub ausser dir/mir und zam ist hier keiner star trek fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wer ist Sora?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der kerl = sora ..
die tussi = kairi


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

Ja... scheint so... aber die Seite 1701 hier gehört MIR MIR MIR!!!!!


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

wayne?

edit meint : bis wir bei 1701 sind uff ..


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> der kerl = sora ..
> die tussi = kairi


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

> Hallo liebes DB-Team! Meine Frage: Meine beste Freundin hat mir Gestern erzählt, dass sie seit 3 Wochen ihre tage hat. Es hört sozusagen einfach nicht mehr auf. Was kann sie tun? Zum Frauenarzt möchte sie nämlich nicht! Merci!!!!
> (weiblich, 17)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wer ist Sora?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



popo pudern + "wie mittermeier sagt" Extreme sack wachsing? XD


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo ist das? will antwort schreiben xD


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Der Po wird natürlich auch gepudert und massiert! *nickt*


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> popo pudern + "wie mittermeier sagt" Extreme sack wachsing? XD


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Da kann man nicht antworten, dass ist so ein Best-Of Dr. Sommer Fragen bzw. von durchblick.ch ^^



> könnt ihr mir eine telephon nummer von einem Mädchen besorgen
> (männlich, 15)





http://www.gp-networks.org/kuiki-manga.htm

http://www.leute-mit-durchblick.de/durchblick.php < Neue Seite^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wayne?
> 
> edit meint : bis wir bei 1701 sind uff ..




Ach das geht schneller als man denkt... soviel wie hier gespammt wird...^^
Aber die Seite GEHÖRT MIR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


biddeee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist doch schönes pixelmänchen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man muss den frauen hier auch ma was zum ankuken geben sonst rennen alle weg *g*


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> biddeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich denk der ist zu jung für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Da kann man nicht antworten, dass ist so ein Best-Of Dr. Sommer Fragen bzw. von durchblick.ch ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die seite is nett



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- lawl


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> biddeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wuah! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> biddeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was schwuleres haste nicht gefunden, wa?


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich denk der ist zu jung für mich
> ...


ach was ;P


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was schwuleres haste nicht gefunden, wa?



-.- kuk dir meine sig an .. der is nid schwul dun honk'^^

ausserdem mag ich das game xD und nein hab sonst kein sinvolles bild gefunden *g*
und ja mir ist langwelig ^^


edit meint: siste ala und jenni gefällts = ziel erreicht Xd


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was schwuleres haste nicht gefunden, wa?


Der ist nicht schwul, der ist goil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> -.- kuk dir meine sig an .. der is nid schwul dun honk'^^


Auf dem großen Bild sieht er aber aus wie der Gaylord himself!


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

mir ist auch langweilig und müde bin ich auch noch nicht


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Auf dem großen Bild sieht er aber aus wie der Gaylord himself!


Ähm... nein?


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Auf dem großen Bild sieht er aber aus wie der Gaylord himself!


jo schon xD 
aber die mädels gefällt so ein mist nunma^^

is auch aus nem blog von soner tussy mit ganz vielen <3 <3 <3 ^^


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Watn schwules Bild :X


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ähm... nein?


find auch nicht das der wie ein gaylord aussieht


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

*augenbraue anheb* Faszinierend.... *auf seinem Tricorder herumtipp*


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Watn schwules Bild :X


Ich wusste gar net, dass es männliche und weibliche Bilder gibt und die auch Liebesbeziehungen haben. o_O


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo schon xD
> aber die mädels gefällt so ein mist nunma^^


Versteh einer die Frauen... =/

Btw: Wie findet ihr meine Sig? Ich liebe dieses Lied!


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> find auch nicht das der wie ein gaylord aussieht


Wenigstens ist eine meiner Meinung.^^


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Die Stimme bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

da schaut er nid so gay aus ;P


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Versteh einer die Frauen... =/
> 
> Btw: Wie findet ihr meine Sig? Ich liebe dieses Lied!


langt doch das wir euch verstehen und auch noch ertragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> langt doch das wir euch verstehen und auch noch ertragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kommt doch keinen Tag ohne uns aus


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> langt doch das wir euch verstehen und auch noch ertragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wat frauen verstehen uns? mist -.-^^


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Ahhaha *tränen wegwisch* Diese durchblick.ch Fragen sind echt der Hammer xD


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> langt doch das wir euch verstehen und auch noch ertragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Menno, das wollte ich grade bringen... <.<

Minas, wer isn er weißhaarige Kerl in dem Vid da? °_°


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Ich geh mal zoxx0rn! Gute Nacht!


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

mom ma ankuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (16. August 2008)

meine herren jetz wird kingdom hearts noch als schwul bezeichnet so kann man mich in den threat zurückholen nur in der falschen laune... der typ das spiel alles andere als schwul... wie die gesamten meisterwerke der finalfantasy macher ein einziges kunstwerk mit wundervoller story... ignoranten


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Kommt doch keinen Tag ohne uns aus



das ist so auch nicht wahr



Alanium schrieb:


> Menno, das wollte ich grade bringen... <.<
> 
> Minas, wer isn er weißhaarige Kerl in dem Vid da? °_°


war wohl schneller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
denn find ich sogar richtig geil (den mit der augenbinde)


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> meine herren jetz wird kingdom hearts noch als schwul bezeichnet so kann man mich in den threat zurückholen nur in der falschen laune... der typ das spiel alles andere als schwul... wie die gesamten meisterwerke der finalfantasy macher ein einziges kunstwerk mit wundervoller story... ignoranten


Blablablablablabla!
Ich kenn weder Spiel, noch Story, noch sonstwas! 
Ich habe *dieses eine* Bild gesehen und auf *diesem einen* Bild sieht der schwul aus!


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

jo ich finds auch geil

btw der typ mit den weissen haaren ist riku 

riku = älterer
sora = mainchar
kairi = süsses mädel

edit meint evtl isses auch roxas
weis jetzt nid welchen ihr meint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hihi Xd


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> war wohl schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Den meint' ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> meine herren jetz wird kingdom hearts noch als schwul bezeichnet so kann man mich in den threat zurückholen nur in der falschen laune... der typ das spiel alles andere als schwul... wie die gesamten meisterwerke der finalfantasy macher ein einziges kunstwerk mit wundervoller story... ignoranten


hallo white 
warum so schlechte laune?


----------



## White-Frost (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> denn find ich sogar richtig geil (den mit der augenbinde)


damit hat minas meinen ava erklärt


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Final Fantasy ist tatsächlich genial, aber das Bild war einfach nur anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> damit hat minas meinen ava erklärt


ja hab ich später gelesen
ach das ist ff wusst ich doch das ich das kenne


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

kingdom hearts ... > final fantasy ..


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja hab ich später gelesen
> ach das ist ff wusst ich doch das ich das kenne


nö isses nid ^^


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

NEEE!!

FF > Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

okay aber das video kommt mir trotzdem bekannt vor


----------



## White-Frost (16. August 2008)

ne is nich ff is n eigenständiges spiel von der story her find ichs sogar noch wundervoller wie die der verschiedenen final fantasys obwohl 10 trumpft auch sauber auf nein wen man alle gespielt hat 1+2 und chaine of memories kingdom hearts find ich die story viel wundervoller und alles drum und dran ach ja... jetz bräucht ich wieder ne ps2^^


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> NEEE!!
> 
> FF > Kingdom Hearts



ff hat einfach viele bunnys die rumhopsen

vom gameplay und der story gefält mir kh 10mal besser ;P


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

Sputnik schrieb:
			
		

> Beep... Beep... Beep... Beep....


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

ich bin mal pennen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cya

und ich bleib dabei kh > ff ..

auch wenn ich beide hab und ansich beide geil find ^^


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Beep? oO


----------



## White-Frost (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ff hat einfach viele bunnys die rumhopsen
> 
> vom gameplay und der story gefält mir kh 10mal besser ;P


jo kann ich vollkommen zustimmen und da haben se in 10-2 zu viel drauf gelegt mit unterschiedlichen "kostümen" aja genau fantasy lass dir deinen freien lauf 3 spielbare chars 3 frauen und 20 verschiedene kostüme welche man im "kampf" wechseln kann
wen man das so ausdrückt nun ja^^


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

> Hallo Mein Freud und ich waren uns sehr nah aber wir haben nicht miteinander geschlafen kann man trotzdem schwanger werden?
> (weiblich, 18)
> 
> Na ja, nach 2000 Jahren könnte sowas ruhig mal wieder passieren...


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Beep? oO



Zitat von Sputnik eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> jo kann ich vollkommen zustimmen und da haben se in 10-2 zu viel drauf gelegt mit unterschiedlichen "kostümen" aja genau fantasy lass dir deinen freien lauf 3 spielbare chars 3 frauen und 20 verschiedene kostüme welche man im "kampf" wechseln kann
> wen man das so ausdrückt nun ja^^



jop .. die alten find ich genial 

die neuen sind mehr hach kuk mal rikku würde in dem kleid geil aussehen
und yuna macht sexy pose bei jedem zauber .-.-^^


----------



## White-Frost (16. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jop .. die alten find ich genial
> 
> die neuen sind mehr hach kuk mal rikku würde in dem kleid geil aussehen
> und yuna macht sexy pose bei jedem zauber .-.-^^


jo... aber die story von der 10 war ansich ohne 10-2 schon einfach hammer aber nich mit kh vergleichbar

i come back to you i promise... i know you will


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

@siu
das war doch wohl die absolute standartfrage


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Jup :/ Ich poste ma was anderes^^


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

ich sag doch das ihr männer einfach alle nur notgeil seit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich sag doch das ihr männer einfach alle nur notgeil seit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was hat dich jetzt wieder darauf gebracht?


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Falls das hier jetzt irgendwie gegen was verstößt, entschuldige, ansonsten:



> hallo meine freundin und ich haben schon oft miteinander geschlafen. das problem ist nur dass wir es nur in der missionarsstellung machen können, weil ihr die meisten andern stellungen schmerzen.mir hingegen schmerzt nur die reiterstellung.könnte es an der grösse meines penisses liegen,denn der ist steif 24.5cm lang,ein bisschen nach oben gebogen und hat eine dicke von18cm.meine freundin ist auch immer feucht um nicht zu sagen nass. wieso tuihr fast alles weh??? meine ex hatte nicht solche schmerzen.....bitte helft uns!!!!! besten dank
> (männlich, 17)





> Ich denke beim Lesen deiner Größenangaben an drei Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Du hast beschissen und das Lineal in der Mitte gekürzt.
> 2. Du bist eigentlich ein Turnierpferd
> 3. Du hast einen bösartigen Tumor



Die Antworten sind jeweils von wem anderen^^


----------



## White-Frost (16. August 2008)

naja ich konnt mich nich zurückhalten *selber bestraf* ich hab gesagt ich mach in dem t hreat nix mehr des war einfach eine zu große verlockung kingdom hearts final fantasy... sowas will ich nich nochmal sehen geh wieder zurück auf den weg aus dem threat raus
jenny wen langweile P..M..ME^^


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Bleib hier Whity und blubbl0r nich soviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Was hat dich jetzt wieder darauf gebracht?


Das war schon immer so.^^


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Was hat dich jetzt wieder darauf gebracht?


die gespräche zwischen white und mina



Siu schrieb:


> Falls das hier jetzt irgendwie gegen was verstößt, entschuldige, ansonsten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich find die antworten genial, hab fast auf dem boden gelegen vor lachen


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Das is auch geil^^



> Also zu meinen Fragen: 1. Wenn ein Junge "abspritzt", ist das dann der Höhepunkt? 2. Wenn da diese Flüssigkeit sn die Hände kommt, wie oft muss man sich dann die Hände waschen, dass es keine Spermien mehr auf der hat? 3. Wenn man die Flüssigkeit im Mund hat, wie kann man den Mund dann am besten reinigen???
> (weiblich, 14)





> Mädel, das ist Sperma und kein Polonium, also mach nicht so einen Terz darum.


----------



## QcK (16. August 2008)

So Leute ich bin dann mal im Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wünsch euch allen noch nen schönen Abend bei allem was ihr tut... 

Bis morgen x] Gruß euer Board-Psychopath QcK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Das is auch geil^^


genau deswegen hab ich mir immer die bravo gekauft. ich fand die fragen schon immer sau doof und die antworten darauf super witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Tote Hose hier oder was... is ja mega ööööde


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

jup sind wohl alle ins bett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

NEIEN
ich bin wach...


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Caro is auch noch da... aber irgendwie verstummt. Lu is zocken. Minas ins Bettchen... och man


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Sooooo was gibts neues?


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ist ja noch wer wach
bist du eingeschlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Auf der Tastatur


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Ich bin auch noch da!!!


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Auf der Tastatur


nee dann wäre sowas hier erschienen ghfvifrujhghusehehaghjkghkjlafjg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Wäre klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... kann mir nich vorstellen vorm PC einzupennen... is mir nur ma vorm Fernseher aufm Stuhl passiert, war relativ unangenehm


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nee dann wäre sowas hier erschienen ghfvifrujhghusehehaghjkghkjlafjg
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das erinnert mich immer daran, wie 'n Bekannter mal im Raid eingeschlafen ist und mitm Knopf aufe Blinzelntaste und sich direkt in die nächste Mobgruppe geportet hat. XD


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Siu ist schuld,der hat mir gesagt auf rtl2 läuft ugter film danach hab ich dan apocalypto auf premiere geschaut!


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

kann ich mir vorstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auf der tastatur schläft man auch nicht sonderlich bequem, glaub mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin mal in der firma eingepennt weil es so super langweilig war


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

xD hehe

Schade.. hab sowas noch nich erlebt.. obwohl schon des Öfteren um 2 Uhr Nachts Instanzen gemacht worden sind, die waren echt chillig


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich immer daran, wie 'n Bekannter mal im Raid eingeschlafen ist und mitm Knopf aufe Blinzelntaste und sich direkt in die nächste Mobgruppe geportet hat. XD


das ist auch nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Der war doch gut oder Bradur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie war der Apocalyptico?


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> xD hehe
> 
> Schade.. hab sowas noch nich erlebt.. obwohl schon des Öfteren um 2 Uhr Nachts Instanzen gemacht worden sind, die waren echt chillig


ich hatte so ca. 25 seiten in word voll geschrieben mit fjgjkahgannadjfhg nbnngh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Der war doch gut oder Bradur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo hattest recht,und apocalypto war geil,ist ja dieser film mit den maia und so,bissel blutig und brutal aber sonst gut^^


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hatte so ca. 25 seiten in word voll geschrieben mit fjgjkahgannadjfhg nbnngh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hättest du an einen Verlag schicken und behaupten müssen, das war dein Pferd!


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Okay Mädels bin mal in die haja,Gute nacht unf viel fun euch noch!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> FF X und XII gefielen mir besser :X



ah , da hat wohl jemand geschmack ! Sehr gut!


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Klaaaah. Obwohl FF XII noch etwas genialer war.. war ma anderes Setting


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hättest du an einen Verlag schicken und behaupten müssen, das war dein Pferd!


ach scheisse warum bin ich nicht auf die idee gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Bradur schrieb:


> Okay Mädels bin mal in die haja,Gute nacht unf viel fun euch noch!


gute nacht


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Klaaaah. Obwohl FF XII noch etwas genialer war.. war ma anderes Setting



jup. fand aber ff3 mit den besten teil. 

Haste bei 12 alles durch? also alle esper alle archievments etc?

Oh man , ohne scheiß , ich bin schon wirklich geil auf 13 und vs 13 ^.^


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

zum glück ist hier genausoviel los wie in den anderen foren auch, da wird man wenigstens müde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> zum glück ist hier genausoviel los wie in den anderen foren auch, da wird man wenigstens müde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich net. oO

Iwie komm' ich von dem Lied net los. oO


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

doch das ist gut
wenn ich auch im moment eher ramstein höre


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> zum glück ist hier genausoviel los wie in den anderen foren auch, da wird man wenigstens müde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie darf man denn das verstehen?


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Rammstein ist toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Ne, habe noch nicht ganz alles geschafft. Weiß gar nicht mehr wo genau ich bin, ewig nich mehr gespielt, kann ich dir ja ma morgen Abend sagen :>


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

na es war hier halt sehr ruhig
ich find ramstein auch klasse


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

mist schon wieder nur mit einem m geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es ist halt spät  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mist schon wieder nur mit einem m geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die Ausrede passt immer.^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. August 2008)

boah fuck , ich glaube ich geh gleich ff12 zocken. Grade derbe bock drauf xD

Hier ist immer was los !

Wir müssen die paar stunden die wir täglich haben auch nutzen


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nee ich hab alle cd`s von den da muss man ja wissen wie sie geschrieben werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> boah fuck , ich glaube ich geh gleich ff12 zocken. Grade derbe bock drauf xD
> 
> Hier ist immer was los !
> 
> Wir müssen die paar stunden die wir täglich haben auch nutzen




Hab auch gerade Bock gekriegt °_° Total krank sowas^^


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

spielsuchtis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Gar nüsch wahr :/


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

schön hier geblieben gell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

*philospohisch werd* Sind wir nicht alle nach irgendetwas süchtig? :>


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Naja. Irgendwie hab ich nie so die Lust bis 4 Uhr oder so aufzubleiben.. würd dann zu lange pennen^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Naja. Irgendwie hab ich nie so die Lust bis 4 Uhr oder so aufzubleiben..* würd dann zu lange pennen*^^



wayne ? morgen ist samstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *party*

hachja , 2 wochen urlaub ist schon ncie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur muss ich leider di und do in die schule und danach in den betrieb -_-


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Ja klar, Samstag... is seltsam bei mir, hab dann immer das Gefühl der Tag würde viel zu schnell rumgehen, wenn ich bis Mittag penn^^


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *philospohisch werd* Sind wir nicht alle nach irgendetwas süchtig? :>


stimmt



Siu schrieb:


> Naja. Irgendwie hab ich nie so die Lust bis 4 Uhr oder so aufzubleiben.. würd dann zu lange pennen^^


nee ich nicht hab voll die schlafstörung im moment  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn6RDtQGnC4


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> wayne ? morgen ist samstag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ohhh ich hab 3 wochen urlaub und heute war bei uns feiertag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn6RDtQGnC4



nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCEZ2m9o7vc...feature=related

auch gut ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

ja aber der winni passt mal gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AN_C89_q6kQ


Alles Roger, alles Wunderbar.... Ja neee, nichts ist klar, wer ist Roger... wer ist Roger


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxUZUnRwH7s...feature=related

finde das rammsteinzeichen im hintergrund ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



siu dein link funzt iwie net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

solch provokative lieder find ich manchmal auch nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
somal ich ne richtig gute anlage im auto habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Hm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wieso geht das bei mir... plöde


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

daher hör ich auch gerne sowas 
ärzte lass sie reden


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bei mir gings auch


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AN_C89_q6kQ
> 
> 
> Alles Roger, alles Wunderbar.... Ja neee, nichts ist klar, wer ist Roger... wer ist Roger


Bei mir funzter.^^


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

geil.. 20km Gehen der herren auf zdf ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

ich muss da immer lachen weils so behindert aussieht


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Sieht echt dämlich aus... naj ich bin ma off. Bis morgen Abend spätestens. Schau mir noch ein wenig Olympia an^^

gute nacht


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

na dann viel spass beim lachen und gute nacht


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

keiner mehr da???


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. August 2008)

doch so n bissl :>


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

juhu solang bleib ich aber auch nicht mehr vorm rechner
noch irgentwas langweiliges im tv anschauen dann werd ich auch müde


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

so dann wünsche ich mal eine schöne gute nacht


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. August 2008)

jop dir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gn8


----------



## Carcharoth (16. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> lol nein.... Lasst ihn uns lieber steinigen  , vierteilen, Jodsalz in die wunden sträuen und ihn mit aufgeschlitztem bauch auf ein feld voller kreähen legen. natrülich mit genug morphium , damit er das bewusstsein nicht verliert...



Verwarnung +1


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

> Die Nachtschwärmer, Posten nur zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr erlaubt





> Verwarnung +1



pwned Verwarnung +1


----------



## Carcharoth (16. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> pwned Verwarnung +1



Das ist mir sowas von scheissegal wann das normale Volk hier postet. 

/closed bis 21 Uhr. Lurock soll mich im IRC dran erinnern.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

guten aaaaabend ^^


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Guten Mor... äh, Abend allerseits. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

ob überhaupt schon jemand da is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

ne is noch viel zu früh xD


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

halölle


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Und dein Name viel zu lang...

Nabend Euch..


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

hallo siu und saytan


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Schnuffel ist da! &#9829;

Huhu, Saytan.^^


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

Nabend

@siu:ja,der name war ein fehler aber damals war ich noch jung und dumm^^


----------



## Masterpurzel (16. August 2008)

nabend @ all


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> nabend @ all


nabend^^ du bist auch im irc oder? ^^


----------



## Masterpurzel (16. August 2008)

ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Schnuffel ist da! &#9829;




Jap :> Aber sowas von  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Schnuffel ist da! &#9829;
> 
> Huhu, Saytan.^^


Huhu Alanium  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mädels ich bins bradur nur so nebenbei^^


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Jap :> Aber sowas von
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie darf ich das verstehen? o_O


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

lululu ich hab mehr äpfel als du XD


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Ganz normal Caro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm... Leute mit doppeltem Account sind blöde..


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Wen meinst du speziell, Schnuffel?^^


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Bradur, der hier mit seinem doppelten Account spammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

ihhhhh bradur!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Bradur, der hier mit seinem doppelten Account spammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der wurde umbenannt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder warum hatter sonst 'nen Postcounter von 767? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Eben wurde umbenannt^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Der wurde umbenannt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm? dachte siu meint diesen oh mein gott sie haben kenny getötet oder wie der heißt auf jedenfall der mit dem langen namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

*verwirrt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Ja siu hab mich umbennenen lassen,bradur war shit^^


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Also: Bradur wurde von 'nem Admin in Saytan umbenannt, jetzt klar?


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

Mhm wird ja wieder früh dunkel :-> Kann ich wieder die Kerzchen auspack0rn


----------



## Dannie (16. August 2008)

hallo leute =)


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Mhm wird ja wieder früh dunkel :-> Kann ich wieder die Kerzchen auspack0rn


no lampen?^^


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Mhm wird ja wieder früh dunkel :-> Kann ich wieder die Kerzchen auspack0rn


no lampen?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

Kerzen sind Uberl33t
Schönere Atmosphäre, wenn alles im Kerzenschein flackert... ist so romantisch^^


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

Ich dachte auch siu hätte mich gemeint mit dem langen Namen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (16. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Kerzen sind Uberl33t
> Schönere Atmosphäre, wenn alles im Kerzenschein flackert... ist so romantisch^^



habe irgendwo noch ne alte Tischlampe, die falckert auch und ist romantisch xD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

lol, bei uns in der nähe hat grad jmd feuerwerksraketen gezündet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Kerzen sind nur romantisch mit einer im Bett liegenden Freundin, wenn man mit ihr kuscheln kann


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Kerzen sind toll, solange es keine Duftkerzen sind... :-!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Kerzen brennen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> Kerzen brennen.



häuser auch :\


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> häuser auch :\





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

Naja... Kerzen sind auch sehr schön wenn man alleine auf dem Bett sitzt, sich in die Decke kuschelt und dabei sowas hört: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=h9ifq3cHwo8


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> häuser auch :\


Du hast die Wälder vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Guten Abend


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Hey, Lu, ich soll dich von Muffin grüßen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

hallo lurock


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Hahah von muffin grüßen ich glaub lurock hat genug von dem stimmts?^^


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Grüße zurück.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Naaaaaaaaabend Lu


----------



## Sweny (16. August 2008)

Guten Abende! Kennt ihr mich noch? :3


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Guten Abende! Kennt ihr mich noch? :3


hmm nee...


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Nö..


----------



## Sweny (16. August 2008)

:<


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Guten Abende! Kennt ihr mich noch? :3


Damn, it's alive!


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Guten Abende! Kennt ihr mich noch? :3


Klar doch! 
Hallo, Sweny.^^


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Ist das Muffin?


----------



## chopi (16. August 2008)

Da denk ich mir,schauste mal in den nachtschwärmer und wer hat seinen Gastauftrit? Sweeny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ist das Muffin?


Made my day! xD


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ist das Muffin?


*hau* Das ist Sweny!!


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

lol. Die Milchtüte is auch ma wieder da..


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Made my day! xD


ja dacht ich wirklich oO ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *hau* Das ist Sweny!!


man haut keine ehemaligen forumdönerlieferanten ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *hau* Das ist Sweny!!


Sorry sorry wusst ich nicht  sweeney todd der teuflische barbier?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Sorry sorry wusst ich nicht  sweeney todd der teuflische barbier?


hihi sweeney :>


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Wollte mir den Film ma angucken... aber is ja Musical.. is dann doch nich mein Fall^^


----------



## Sweny (16. August 2008)

YAY~ Ihr kennt mich noch! :3 meow!

Ahja wenn ihr mögt besucht uns "smirks" in unseren forum!

http://www.smirksot.de/forums/viewforum.php?f=2

 all:


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ja dacht ich wirklich oO ^^


In die Ecke und schämen, aber zackig!


----------



## Sweny (16. August 2008)

Wat? Nein ich bin nicht Sweeney, mich gibt es schon länger als den Film, (mich gibts seit 3 jahren^^ war im wow forum unterwegs und auch hier) außerdem bin ich weiblich Oo

aber der film war super <3


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> In die Ecke und schämen, aber zackig!


...sagte die, die ehemalige forumdönerlieferanten haut!


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wollte mir den Film ma angucken... aber is ja Musical.. is dann doch nich mein Fall^^


dachte ich auch zuerst,aber ist wirklich geil,war mit paar leuten da dachte auch zuerst:ihh drecks film ist jan musical aber war doch geil^^


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> ...sagte die, die ehemalige forumdönerlieferanten haut!


Danke das du mir beistehst gorilla!


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Hmm ma gucken.. wenn er auf Premiere Direkt kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (16. August 2008)

Johnny Depp! :3


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Danke das du mir beistehst gorilla!


is doch selbstverständlich, ich als dönertier habe die pflicht dazu !


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> is doch selbstverständlich, ich als dönertier habe die pflicht dazu !



dönertier? macht man aus affen döner oder wie darf man das verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hmm ma gucken.. wenn er auf Premiere Direkt kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doch hab gester auf premiere direkt gesehen derl äuft da immoment die nächste zeit lang^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dönertier? macht man aus affen döner oder wie darf man das verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein, ich benötige zum leben döner! tststs im biologieunterricht wieder net aufgepasst


----------



## Sweny (16. August 2008)

So Leutz ich komme morgen (und später) wieder! Ich gehe jetzt film schauen!

Ahja besucht meine deviantart seite xP
http://allra.deviantart.com/
*big puppy eyes*


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> nein, ich benötige zum leben döner! tststs im biologieunterricht wieder net aufgepasst



pantoffeltierchen essen auch keine pantoffeln zum überleben und heissen so :\


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

aber beim dönerrtier ist's halt anders ne mein gorilla?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> pantoffeltierchen essen auch keine pantoffeln zum überleben und heissen so :\


ich bin aber kein pantoffeltier !


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

`Dönertier haste icq?


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Sweny, dein Ava hat ne Muschi im Gesicht...


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> aber beim dönerrtier ist's halt anders ne mein gorilla?


genau ! ja hab icq ^^


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sweny, dein Ava hat ne Muschi im Gesicht...


ololololololoolollo xD


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> genau ! ja hab icq ^^


392912243 du tuhen mich adden dan sprechen wir bissel über den dönerladen


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> 392912243 du tuhen mich adden dan sprechen wir bissel über den dönerladen


uh uh alles kla uh uh warum du posten ici kuh nummer in thread? du wollen das alle dich adden uh ?


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sweny, dein Ava hat ne Muschi im Gesicht...





W_T_F ?!


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> uh uh alles kla uh uh warum du posten ici kuh nummer in thread? du wollen das alle dich adden uh ?


ups tut mich sorry


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ups tut mich sorry


haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

hat schon wer you dont mess with zohan geguckt?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hat schon wer you dont mess with zohan geguckt?


nope, mach ich am dienstag aufm geburtstag von nem kollegen ^^


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Sach dann ma an wie der war, hab Teaser im Kino gesehen, war grandios^^


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hat schon wer you dont mess with zohan geguckt?


Ja, der Film ist arschgeil!


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Sach dann ma an wie der war, hab Teaser im Kino gesehen, war grandios^^


Also ich kanns dir uach sagen,der ist extrem geil hab den auf englisch und deutsch gesehen,paar witze werden israelis und araber verstehen aber ansonsten hammer geil^^


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sehr gut. Ma gucken. Muss mir aber erstma The Dark Knight anguck0rn


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jop ich auch,der soll ja gut sein,obwohl ich batman nicht os mag


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

446207311

Addet mich hart, hab PW für mein alten Acc vergessen... >.<


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 446207311
> 
> Addet mich hart, hab PW für mein alten Acc vergessen... >.<


wie hart?


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wie hart?


Richtig hart!


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Gemacht!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

auch gemacht !


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Mich auch aber ganz ganz hart,am besten blutig!392912243


----------



## Sweny (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 446207311
> 
> Addet mich hart, hab PW für mein alten Acc vergessen... >.<






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Bin ich hier in einem SM-Thread gelandet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

368-700-000 is viel cooler !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bin ich hier in einem SM-Thread gelandet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja,peitschte uns aus?


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ja,peitschte uns aus?


Jaaa, büdde büdde büdde!


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

SM? Ich finde schlagen doof


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> SM? Ich finde schlagen doof



na dann biste eben nur M ? o0


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> SM? Ich finde schlagen doof


+


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ja,peitschte uns aus?


Ich würde sowas doch niiiieee machen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

alle die für schläge sind bitte ein +!


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Caro peitscht mich immer :/


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

-


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

*+*


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

btw... hab die 900 überschritten.. yeah


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> btw... hab die 900 überschritten.. yeah


gz^^


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> btw... hab die 900 überschritten.. yeah


gz und 




+


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> btw... hab die 900 überschritten.. yeah


D13  5|>4|\/||\/|0|2 !!!!


----------



## Shalor (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was geht den im Nachschwärmer wieder ab...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ihr Schweine!


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Was geht den im Nachschwärmer wieder ab...
> ...


also ersteinmal full zitat msuste sein!^^

ja liebe sex und zärtlichkeiten ne?xD


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Danke Danke :X

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> also ersteinmal full zitat msuste sein!^^
> 
> ja liebe sex und zärtlichkeiten ne?xD


Wer braucht schon Liebe und Zärtlichkeit? Das is was für N00bs!


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon Liebe und Zärtlichkeit? Das is was für N00bs!


^genau leiber an bett ketten und an sich rumspielen lassen ne?^^


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Echt! Sex und Hardcore Peitschen!


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Langsam wirds nicht mehr jugendfrei hier^^


----------



## Shalor (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Langsam wirds nicht mehr jugendfrei hier^^




/sign ich verschwinde glaube lieber bevor meine junge unschuldige Seele noch verdorben wird.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

War es noch nie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> /sign ich verschwinde glaube lieber bevor meine junge unschuldige Seele noch verdorben wird.


Bleib mal hier,jetzt gehts erst richtig los,nicht lurock und siu?gleich wirds ganz dreckig xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Langsam wirds nicht mehr jugendfrei hier^^



und? im internet ists zu keiner zeit jugendfrei, schließlich ist auf manchen websites immer nach 22 uhr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Ich sag nur mainzelmännchen xD


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Dreckig wird es nie... nur anders


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Ich chatte mit Muffin...


----------



## Shalor (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich chatte mit Muffin...




dirty talk undso?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich chatte mit Muffin...


ich weiß. XD kentn wer den film wolf creek? loht es sich den jetz noch anzuschauen? für ne stunde


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Oh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Omq neEd poLiiZeii hiier wiirds unQemütliiCh!! xD


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Mein Gott, ihr seid echt schlägesüchtig... oO


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mein Gott, ihr seid echt schlägesüchtig... oO


oO wieso?!


----------



## Shalor (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mein Gott, ihr seid echt schlägesüchtig... oO




Ich mag es nicht geschlagen werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich mag Spaziergäne am Strand, den Sonnenuntergang und ein romantisches essen zu zweit.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mein Gott, ihr seid echt schlägesüchtig... oO


Ja,beRuiiGe uns doch iindEm dU unS schläqSt bebiieh verSteHst du miich?^^


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2008)

Ansager: Und nun aplaus für den öhm öhm besten....
Zuschauer:*jubel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*auf bühne spring* 
....Craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaackmaaaaack!!!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit verdammt aplaus falsch geschriben oda? xD


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Ich mag es nicht geschlagen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lüg doch nicht! ähm ich meine Lüq doCh niicht!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ansager: Und nun aplaus für den öhm öhm besten....
> Zuschauer:*jubel*
> 
> 
> ...


zomfg ololol !!!!!! CRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAACK MAAAAAAACK


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Caro ignorier diese Raudis... alles Banausen


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Caro ignorier diese Raudis... alles Banausen


sagt ein hase!^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Caro ignorier diese Raudis... alles Banausen


schleimer !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Wenn ignoriere ich? :O


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2008)

verdammt wie oft noch?! Crackmack zusammen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> verdammt wie oft noch?! Crackmack zusammen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nein CRACK MACK auseinander


----------



## Shalor (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn ignoriere ich? :O




Wen..Wen...WEN!!!111elf


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Wen..Wen...WEN!!!111elf


hans inc. !!!


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Wen..Wen...WEN!!!111elf


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

ogog 15 posts noch bis 300 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Oh man... ein lehrreicher Abend!


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Caro ist müde und ihr Gehirn scheint eingeschlafen...

Du sollst diese Banausen ignorieren.. das war ein Witz - weil du gefragt hast, ob wir ständig auf Prügel geil sind what ever... man -.-"


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh man... ein lehrreicher Abend!


Du sagst es!Über was laberste mit muffin?^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Caro ist müde und ihr Gehirn scheint eingeschlafen...
> 
> Du sollst diese Banausen ignorieren.. das war ein Witz - weil du gefragt hast, ob wir ständig auf Prügel geil sind what ever... man -.-"


caro :> schläft ja auch nur max. 6h !


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Wen..Wen...WEN!!!111elf


Verdammt, mein erster nicht selbst bemerkter Verschreiber... <.<


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> caro :> schläft ja auch nur max. 6h !


4, mein Lieber, 4. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 4, mein Lieber, 4.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


4 meinte ich doch xD erste ermüdungsanzeichen auch bei mir :>


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

4 STUNDEN???? 

Fräulein, ab ins Bett und schlafen!! Und zwar bis mindestens 9 Uhr... ich glaub es geht los


----------



## Shalor (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2008)

ok lehrstunde für whitout allso wen du crackmack schreiben willst musst du diese lange taste nich klickn sonst steht da crack mack und das is nich gut für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die schafe waren einfach in der selben sekte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol ist das echt?xD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ok lehrstunde für whitout allso wen du crackmack schreiben willst musst du diese lange taste nich klickn sonst steht da crack mack und das is nich gut für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


grml...crack mack nein ! crack nein crakmack nein crackmack !! ahh ich habs !!!


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Verdammt, mein erster nicht selbst bemerkter Verschreiber... <.<


hihihihihihhii


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> 4 STUNDEN????
> 
> Fräulein, ab ins Bett und schlafen!! Und zwar bis mindestens 9 Uhr... ich glaub es geht los


Das Problem ist: Ich KANN nicht einschlafen... Selbst wenn ich noch so früh ins Bett gehe. -.-'


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2008)

aja noch wer fragen nein keine frage die so lautet:
crackmack hast mir n bisle crack?

mein name hat nichts mit crack zu tun ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2008)

du brauchst ne beschäftigung öh ja boom boôm du weist was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das Problem ist: Ich KANN nicht einschlafen... Selbst wenn ich noch so früh ins Bett gehe. -.-'




Da wir eh schon so versaut sind: Wir könnten ja was anders als schlafen machen..unter der Bettdecke.. ich könnte dir meine neue Uhr die im Dunkeln leuchtet zeigen!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das Problem ist: Ich KANN nicht einschlafen... Selbst wenn ich noch so früh ins Bett gehe. -.-'


das kommt vom kaffee !!! XD ne kp :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Da wir eh schon so versaut sind: Wir könnten ja was anders als schlafen machen..unter der Bettdecke.. ich könnte dir meine neue Uhr die im Dunkeln leuchtet zeigen!



solange da nix anderes im dunkeln leuchtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Da wir eh schon so versaut sind: Wir könnten ja was anders als schlafen machen..unter der Bettdecke.. ich könnte dir meine neue Uhr die im Dunkeln leuchtet zeigen!


ahja und wir sind pervers?xD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ahja und wir sind pervers?xD


ihr seit alle pervers !!!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

ich bin mal off noch bissel ƒernschauen, bis morgen schlaft gut


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Dann liest man was :>

Oder liegt nur so im Bett und döst vor sich hin, ich muss dir jawohl nich zeigen wie man schläft..


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2008)

bye whitout


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Dann liest man was :>
> 
> Oder liegt nur so im Bett und döst vor sich hin, ich muss dir jawohl nich zeigen wie man schläft..


kannst dus mir zeigen?:>


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> bye whitout


bye CRACKMACK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> kannst dus mir zeigen?:>


Du stehst auf Schnuffel? oO 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Widerlich oder? Jetzt stehen schon Kerle auf mich


----------



## Shalor (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Widerlich oder? Jetzt stehen schon Kerle auf mich




Er ist nicht der einzige...Rarrrrrr


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2008)

was ala hat einen freund?! ind die ecke renn und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> was ala hat einen freund?! ind die ecke renn und
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


steinigt ihn!


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Widerlich oder? Jetzt stehen schon Kerle auf mich


du bist halt attraktiv weisse?^^


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Manchma steh ich vorm Spiegel und sabber.. weil ich mich sehr geil finde


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> du bist halt attraktiv weisse?^^


Sieht besser aus als so ein Extremnerd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Danke -.- Ich sehe also besser aus als ein Extremnerd aber beschissener als ein Nerd oder was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Siu, bist du nicht bi?


----------



## Shalor (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Danke -.- Ich sehe also besser aus als ein Extremnerd aber beschissener als ein Nerd oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hm.. naja.. Ala, du musst ihm die Wahrheit sagen!


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Danke -.- Ich sehe also besser aus als ein Extremnerd aber beschissener als ein Nerd oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du siehst besser aus als 'n Nerd.^^ Falsch ausgedrückt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Bi? Ne lass stecken... (zweideutig gemeint!)


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Du erwähnst mich mit einem Nerd in einem Satz? Bin ich so häßlich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Bi? Ne lass stecken... (zweideutig gemeint!)


Hast du aber mal gesagt oder wer war das...?! oO


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2008)

Sach ma ala hastn freund?


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sach ma ala hastn freund?


Ja, hat sie!


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Sieht besser aus als so ein Extremnerd.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


worauf willste hinaus,falls du mich meinst,ich bin kein extrem nerd xD


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Ja, hat sie. Und mit Basel CH würdest du auch etwas weit weg wohnen.

Wann hab ich das denn gesagt mit Bi? Das war ja vor jahren


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2008)

was wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> was wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh ja. :>

Und den werd' ich noch 'ne lange Weile behalten, bis jetzt hat es noch keiner hier mit ihm aufnehem können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (16. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Oh ja. :>
> 
> Und den werd' ich noch 'ne lange Weile behalten, bis jetzt hat es noch keiner hier mit ihm aufnehem können.
> 
> ...




Pfff warte erstmal bis du mich kennenlernst!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Stimmt.. zumal man die Leute ja auch so gut kennt wie du deinen Freund oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Sooo, nach einer langen, interessanten, lehrreichen Diskussion haben Muffin und ich das Kriegsbeil vergraben und sind Blutsbrüder geworden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Ala bin ich ein nerd?:<


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Lu... du bist einfach nur... ach ich lass es


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sooo, nach einer langen, interessanten, lehrreichen Diskussion haben Muffin und ich das Kriegsbeil vergraben und sind Blutsbrüder geworden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hohohoho gz!Du hast zohan geguckt ne?
DISCO DISCO!!!HÖHÖ DISCO DISCO! HÖHÖ


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wann hab ich das denn gesagt mit Bi? Das war ja vor jahren


Nicht mehr bi? Naja...
Erinnert mich irgendwie an Postal... *g*


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Lu... du bist einfach nur... ach ich lass es


Sags mir, gibs mir dreckisch!


----------



## Shalor (16. August 2008)

So ich geh mal schlafen, nacht allerseits!


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sags mir, gibs mir dreckisch!


Och nee kein stress mehr,komm lasst uns disco machen!!!


DISCO DISCO!!!!HÖ HÖ!DISCO DISCO!! HÖ HÖ!!


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

> Ich bekomme kein Freundin. Liegt das daran, dass ich schwul bin.
> (männlich, 16)





> Nein, das ist ja ein total abwegiger Gedanke.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




LoL. Ich liebe das Durchblick.ch Forum xD


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Och nee kein stress mehr,komm lasst uns disco machen!!!


Nix Stress, ich wills nur wissen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nix Stress, ich wills nur wissen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


egal trotzdem disco!!!


DISCO DISCO!!HÖHÖ!DISCO DISCO!HÖHÖ


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> So ich geh mal schlafen, nacht allerseits!


Gute Nacht!


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> DISCO DISCO!!HÖHÖ!DISCO DISCO!HÖHÖ


Ich find die Szene so geil, wo der über die Straße tanzt, bevor zum ersten Mal den Friseurladen betritt... xD


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich find die Szene so geil, wo der über die Straße tanzt, bevor zum ersten Mal den Friseurladen betritt... xD


Mit dne Opas soo rofl xD mimimmi sdfusdfsdu8fdv lulululu omg rofl DISCO DISCO!HÖ HÖ!!!Alle zusammen!


Ich bin mal pizza essen wenn ich back komme ist hier DISCO!!


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Nabend


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2008)

ich find den neuen starwars film scheisse ihr auch?^^


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich find den neuen starwars film scheisse ihr auch?^^


Allein schon die Vorschau... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich find den neuen starwars film scheisse ihr auch?^^


Ja, wie kommen die auf so ne scheiß Idee da nen animierten Kinderfilm draus zumachen? Omg... das regt mich auf! oO


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Wer Star Wars scheisse findet, gehört vergraben


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wer Star Wars scheisse findet, gehört vergraben


Wenn du den neuen Film gut findest gehörst du vergraben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich find den neuen starwars film scheisse ihr auch?^^



sieht aus wie konzeptzeichnungen für nen richtigen film...


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn du den neuen Film gut findest gehörst du vergraben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Quoted for aber sowas von truth... oO


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2008)

aber es soll n neues game raus kommn da bist n sith siet die in der vorschau gut aus


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Ich fand die Vorschau gut.. ist mal was anderes. Das hat nichts mit Kinderkram zu tun


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich fand die Vorschau gut.. ist mal was anderes. Das hat nichts mit Kinderkram zu tun


Yoda hat riesige Glubsch-Katzen-Augen! Das ist kein Star Wars, das...  ist....  ...WAAAAHHHNSIIINNN!


----------



## Saytan (16. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich find den neuen starwars film scheisse ihr auch?^^


wie komst darauf den zu gucken?


Aos bin jetz back,ja danke die pizza hat lecker geschmeckt,wo ist jetzt disco?


----------



## Siu (16. August 2008)

Doofkopp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Doofkopp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Yoda hat riesige Glubsch-Katzen-Augen! Das ist kein Star Wars, das...  ist....  ...WAAAAHHHNSIIINNN!


Wahnsinn?Das ist SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Lurock (17. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Wahnsinn?Das ist SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Das war ja der Witz, habs bloß umgedreht... -.-


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Wahnsinn?Das ist SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Sparta ist toof! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Troja ist viiiieeel bessa!!


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Aber auch nur wegen dem ollen nackten Brad Pitt..


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Aber auch nur wegen dem ollen nackten Brad Pitt..


Brad Pitt ist hässlich -.-


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das war ja der Witz, habs bloß umgedreht... -.-


aso ja spät checker und so


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Amaranth is toll ^^


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Lurock hat gesagt anette olzon sieht hässlich aus :< schlagt ihn :<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Amaranth is toll ^^


Hört sich so nach Spirituose an...


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

So bin ma off cyacya


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Amaranth is toll ^^


wie kommst aufeinmal drauf,hat euch lurock dazu angestiftet mich zu mobben?? xDer sagt anette ist hässlich :<


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Lu.. ich versteh dein Geschmack manchma echt nich^^

Nö. Ich finds toll..


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Lu.. ich versteh dein Geschmack manchma echt nich^^


danke jetz lieb ich dir noch doller xDD


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Kennt ihr den: "Two Judes walking in bar..." 

XD


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Ja.. aber was sind Judes?


----------



## Lurock (17. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Kennt ihr den: "Two Judes walking in bar..."
> 
> XD


Meinst du vllt Jews?


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ja.. aber was sind Judes?


Jahuds so wie ich xD


----------



## Asoriel (17. August 2008)

btw: Hat jemand von euch die Mondfinsternis gesehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ja.. aber was sind Judes?


Jahuds so wie ich xD


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ja.. aber was sind Judes?


Jahuds so wie ich xD


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ja.. aber was sind Judes?


Jahuds so wie ich xD


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ja.. aber was sind Judes?


Jahuds so wie ich xD


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Judenwitze sind mies!


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Judenwitze sind mies!


siehste,bose ala xD witze über uns juden zu machen xD

oha 4er post  rekord?
Ups korrigiere 5fach post


----------



## Asoriel (17. August 2008)

huil, 5 Posts auf einmal. Sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir ist es im Moment aber auch arg lahm...


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Ach vedammt, es ist zu spät... -.-


----------



## Carcharoth (17. August 2008)

Gib mir nen guten Grund für den 5x Post und ich sperre dich nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (17. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ach vedammt, es ist zu spät... -.-



hehe, hat dich die Foren-Sucht gepackt?


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Gib mir nen guten Grund für den 5x Post und ich sperre dich nicht.


zu lahm i-net hat gehackt


----------



## Carcharoth (17. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> zu lahm i-net hat gehackt



Wie wärs mit "Ich drück nur 1x auf absenden"?


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit "Ich drück nur 1x auf absenden"?


Hab ich  ja,sowas passiert mri ja sonst nie!
Sorry!UIch mach doch sowas nicht extra!


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Macht er wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Macht er wohl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Psssst!


----------



## Asoriel (17. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hab ich  ja,sowas passiert mri ja sonst nie!
> Sorry!UIch mach doch sowas nicht extra!



Das war die pure Absicht! Du Post-Counter-Pusher! 
Ne mal im Ernst, kann jedem mal passieren


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Macht er wohl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du wilslt das ich gebannt werde :<


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Alanium hat nen heuschreken problem,eine versteckt isch in ihrem zimmer.Jetz brauch sie hilfe,und mir gehen die ideen aus habt ihr welche?^^


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Tupperdosen nehmen und versuchen langsam einzufangen, dann aussetzen.. is relativ einfach, weil die Viecher sich kaum bewegen...


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Tupperdosen nehmen und versuchen langsam einzufangen, dann aussetzen.. is relativ einfach, weil die Viecher sich kaum bewegen...


das prob ist,sie weiss nicht wo die ist,ich sagte sie doll wc spray nehmen und taschenlameop und ne flasche jetz jagd sie das viech^^
Ich mein ja eigentlich wie man die rauslockt von i-wo


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

WC Spray... naja. Bestimmt nicht so gesund ^^


----------



## Lurock (17. August 2008)

Es gibt keinen Ausweg, sie ist chancenlos unterlegen... Sie war wirklich eine nette Userin, naja, so gehts...


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> WC Spray... naja. Bestimmt nicht so gesund ^^


für das viech xD wenns erstmal voll ist gibts stress^^


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Ausweg, sie ist chancenlos unterlegen... Sie war wirklich eine nette Userin, naja, so gehts...


okay organisier mal trauerfeier usw^^

edit:Sie hats getan,es ist tot,meine taktik hat sie zum sieg geführt.Sie hat sie voll gesprüht und weggeklopft!


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Puh, geschafft. oO

SCHEISSE, hatte ich 'ne Panik. -.-


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Puh, geschafft. oO
> 
> SCHEISSE, hatte ich 'ne Panik. -.-


Wem haste zu danken?
Jetz plx noch nen mega raid guide dan sind wir zufrieden!


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Panik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor einer Heuschrecke... Frauen :X


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Panik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich darf das! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Noch wer da?


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

joo


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

halb.. Olympia fängt gleich an auf ard^^


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Olympia... So 'n Crap.. oO


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

ala du bist icq off!


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Olympia crap?! Nationalstolz Fräulein... Frechheit wer da nicht mitfiebert


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Ich guck auch kein olympia,ausser es gibt da kickboxen xD


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Olympia crap?! Nationalstolz Fräulein... Frechheit wer da nicht mitfiebert


Nationalstolz isn Fremdwort für mich.^^


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Poah...Sportmuffel ihrZ :/


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Bin kein Sprotmuffel! 

Find' nur Olympia doof, geht doch kaum noch was mit rechten Dingen zu...


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Scheisse. Augen...schwer....Sandmännchen...kommt...

Bin mal offline. Gute Nacht euch zusammen *GÄÄÄÄÄHN*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Poah...Sportmuffel ihrZ :/


Nenen ich schau fussball,mags zwar bnicht aber da fieber ich mit,und kickboxen und boxen natürlich xD


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Nacht, Schnuffel. <3


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Scheisse. Augen...schwer....Sandmännchen...kommt...
> 
> Bin mal offline. Gute Nacht euch zusammen *GÄÄÄÄÄHN*
> 
> ...


gn8

da warens nur noch 2^^


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

oO Saytan... Wir sind alleine... xD


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> oO Saytan... Wir sind alleine... xD


uhuuuuu jetz gehts zur sache xD
ich bin alleine mit nem mädchen imemr ganz pöse


----------



## Lurock (17. August 2008)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

oO Lurock is watching us!


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Ich dacht wir sind allein :< okay dan nicht er spannt!


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Alter Voyeur, du!


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Alter Voyeur, du!


Ganz deiner meinung,mach dich vom acker lurock!^^


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Da hier eh nix mehr los ist, verabschiede ich mich mal aus dem Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. August 2008)

Tjo, wenn das so ist... bin ich auch mal weg...


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

bb


----------



## Wray (17. August 2008)

nacht hier is ja tote hose


----------



## xFraqx (17. August 2008)

Und los gehts !


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

SPAMMER !!!


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Nabend


----------



## dragon1 (17. August 2008)

hallo


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

N`abend ihr


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

alo


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Hey, dragon1, du hast das Aufnahmeritual nicht bestanden, raus hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

sach ma ala kannst mir pw für die nachtschwärmer grp geben?^^


----------



## dragon1 (17. August 2008)

wieso das bestimmen die mod`s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab genauso recht hier meine beitrage zu pushen wie ihr(ich machs aber seltener.)


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

wenn crackmack reinkommt will ich auch in die gruppe ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

neee nur ich xD


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

oO Ich glaub, ich weiß das net mehr. XD Momentchen mal.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> neee nur ich xD


ich hba mehr posts als du ! XD


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Aber auch nur 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

das ändert sich glei xD


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

spam spam spam so 308 xD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

lalalalala ich höre ala nicht !!!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

tja 310


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

sooo und 309 jetzt hab ich mehr xD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> sooo und 309 jetzt hab ich mehr xD


nope niemals !!!


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

blabla bla


----------



## Rappi (17. August 2008)

+1 Post


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

lululu


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

ololo


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

spam


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

ich hab mehr äpfel als du


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

verdammter SPAMMER!!!


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Hier wird gar niemandem das Passwort gegeben. Über die Aufnahme wird abgestimmt.


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

313 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

hm ich hör lieber auf, hab no need auf ban xD


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

xD


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hier wird gar niemandem das Passwort gegeben. Über die Aufnahme wird abgestimmt.


Weiß es doch eh nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

alaaaaa stimm für mich!!! XD plx plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

für mich ich bin besser xD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

wenn nicht dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     ich xD


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

Für miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich gogogogogo xD


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Alles klar, Without, ich stimme nicht für dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

ich crycry dan auch


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Alles klar, Without, ich stimme nicht für dich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie gemein :'(  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

jaaaa sie stimmt für mich ja baby ja xD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> jaaaa sie stimmt für mich ja baby ja xD


das hat sie nicht gesagt !!!


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

na und ? ich weis das sie es tut xD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> na und ? ich weis das sie es tut xD


und woher?


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

ich habs gesehen xD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

oO alaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

sagt ma lebt ihr noch?


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Wat ein Kindergarten hier..


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

SAYTAN ist DAAAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


also ich weiss nicht was hier los ist aber stimm für mich

mauahahahaha
























































































.....und er weiss immer noch was ihr letztens Sommer gemacht habt.........


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

kann nix dafür xD


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich crycry dan auch


Auja, ich will euch weinen sehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Auja, ich will euch weinen sehen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du fiesling


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wat ein Kindergarten hier..


Lass uns sie zum Weinen bringen, Schnuffel. :>


----------



## Shalor (17. August 2008)

Das bringt uns wieder aufs Thema von gestern zurück: SM! Ya!


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Ihr weint gleich alle!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

ich bin dafür das ihr für uns beide stimmt ! :>


----------



## Shalor (17. August 2008)

http://www.testedich.de/quiz25/quizpu.php?testid=1207427705 - Wie gefährlich ist dein Kaninchen wirklich?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ihr weint gleich alle!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oO du weinst gleich wenn ich mit meiner mächtigen gorillahandfläche zuhaue XD


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Es gibt keine Abstimmung derzeit.. also ma flockig bleiben.. mit gequängel gibt es eh nichts.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

genau crackmack mit gequängel gibts nichts !


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Mein Gott, was für Kinder... oO


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was für Kinder... oO


du bist selber auch noch eins !!!


----------



## Shalor (17. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was für Kinder... oO




Ja, Siu reiss dich mal zusammen!


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

du haust frauen?! schäm dich was!


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

verdammt das war n bisle zu langsam


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> du bist selber auch noch eins !!!


Schon, aber ich benehm' mich net so kindisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Ich bin bestimmt der Älteste derzeit hier... >.>

Wat mach ich jetzt... hm


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich bin bestimmt der Älteste derzeit hier... >.>
> 
> Wat mach ich jetzt... hm



hmm *bezweifel*


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Schon, aber ich benehm' mich net so kindisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich doch auch nicht !


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> du haust frauen?! schäm dich was!


oO


----------



## Shalor (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich bin bestimmt der Älteste derzeit hier... >.>
> 
> Wat mach ich jetzt... hm



Wenn du mich anfasst ruf ich die Polizei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

Ihr wisst nicht was euch erwartet!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. August 2008)

Meeetaaaaalll!!!!!!

*headbang*


----------



## Shalor (17. August 2008)

Yaaaaaa! SLAAAAYAAAAAAA!!


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Meeetaaaaalll!!!!!!
> 
> *headbang*


Ich wünsche dir auch einen guten Abend, danke der Nachfrage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

ihr macht mir angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. August 2008)

buh


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

DISCO DISCO!!!!?????


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir auch einen guten Abend, danke der Nachfrage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich war die ganze Zeit online im ICQ. War nur zu faul dich zu kontaktieren.^^


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Tonk = VöBu?!


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Genau, Schnuffel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Tonk = VöBu?!


glaub auch


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Jop,er ist es,er hat seinen Namen ändern lassen so wie ich^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Jop,er ist es,er hat seinen Namen ändern lassen so wie ich^^


manno und ich krieg einfach keine antwort -.-


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Warum benennen sich jetzt alle um? Gruppenzwang? Ich will auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> manno und ich krieg einfach keine antwort -.-


Es mag keiner dönertier gorillas


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Warum benennen sich jetzt alle um? Gruppenzwang? Ich will auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo mach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Warum benennen sich jetzt alle um? Gruppenzwang? Ich will auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weil withoutskill nen kagg name is!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Tonk = VöBu?!



Jaaaaahaaa! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hat mich verraten?^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Es mag keiner dönertier gorillas


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    dann habt ihr also nur so getan? :'(


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

ha ich bin und bleib crackmack! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Jaaaaahaaa!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die signatur und avatar ^^


----------



## Shalor (17. August 2008)

Reden wir über was anderes.. Das ist langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Reden wir über Muschis! Ich mag das schöne weiche Fell total! Ich muss sie einfach streicheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab 2 Muschis.


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast recht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ha ich bin und bleib crackmack!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein nenn dich crack mack  ! xD


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Äh. Dein Avatar, deine Post-Anzahl und der User-Titel?


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Reden wir über was anderes.. Das ist langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich mag die auch,aber eher die mit höhle *hust*


----------



## Shalor (17. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich mag die auch,aber eher die mit höhle *hust*




Höhle? Ihhhh du Perversling!!


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

wtf? xD


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Dann klink ich mich aber aus, wenn das Niveau hier wieder in Keller geht... im Schritttempo denken. Pah. Hier muss man zeitweise gar nicht mehr denken.
Übrigens hat das Avatar falsche Rechtschreibung.. da fehlt ein T :/


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Äh. Dein Avatar, deine Post-Anzahl und der User-Titel?



Verdammt. Da könntest du Recht haben! :O


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

mh bin glaube noch die halbe stunde numb3rs gucken <3 bis morgen nachti


----------



## Shalor (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Dann klink ich mich aber aus, wenn das Niveau hier wieder in Keller geht... im Schritttempo denken. Pah. Hier muss man zeitweise gar nicht mehr denken.
> Übrigens hat das Avatar falsche Rechtschreibung.. da fehlt ein T :/



Ist Niveau nicht eine Handcreme? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

Jojo bin auch ma fehrn guckn bb bis moin


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Ist Niveau nicht eine Handcreme?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die heißt nivea :> und jetzt TSCHÜSS und ala bleib net wieder so lange wach morgen is schule xD


----------



## Shalor (17. August 2008)

Hm na dann geh ich glaub auch mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nacht allerseits!


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Hm... alle haben wieder solangsam Schule, nur der Siu nicht, der hat weiterhin frei :>


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Höhle? Ihhhh du Perversling!!


Ich bin nicht pervers!!!!


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hm... alle haben wieder solangsam Schule, nur der Siu nicht, der hat weiterhin frei :>


Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hm... alle haben wieder solangsam Schule, nur der Siu nicht, der hat weiterhin frei :>


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. August 2008)

Moin


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Moin


Moin


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Moin


nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

N'abend Lu :>


----------



## Melih (17. August 2008)

Wunderbarer thread um postcounter zu pushen .....


ps: +1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Ich hau auch ab,2 mädels kommen gleich,hab sutrmfrei und so.

Machen heute Disco Time

DISCO! DISCO !!!     HÖ HÖ

*DISCO DISCO!!! HÖ HÖ*
*DISCO DISCO!!! HÖ HÖ*


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Reden wir über was anderes.. Das ist langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hey, ich hab' auch 2! XD Jetzt hab ich was falsches gesagt. oO XD

Naben Lu.


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab' auch 2! XD Jetzt hab ich was falsches gesagt. oO XD
> 
> Naben Lu.


IHHHHHHHHHHHHHH du


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Es geht hier aber nicht darum seinen verhurten Postcounter zu pushen, sondern um sich zu unterhalten...bei manchen werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass Postcounter der Penis-Ersatz bzw. Titten-Ersatz ist. Lu pack ma wieder deine alte Signatur aus -.-


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

DISCO DISCO!!! HÖ HÖ
DISCO DISCO!!! HÖ HÖ 
DISCO DISCO!!! HÖ HÖ
DISCO DISCO!!! HÖ HÖ 
DISCO DISCO!!! HÖ HÖ
DISCO DISCO!!! HÖ HÖ


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Naja gut.. bei manchen hier ist schon lange Hopfen und Malz verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber nicht darum seinen verhurten Postcounter zu pushen, sondern um sich zu unterhalten...bei manchen werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass Postcounter der Penis-Ersatz bzw. Titten-Ersatz ist. Lu pack ma wieder deine alte Signatur aus -.-




war ja eigendlich ein witz aber naja :>



Ps: das einzige was ich sehe das hier welche sich über disco und 2muschis unterhalten o0


----------



## Lillyan (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber nicht darum seinen verhurten Postcounter zu pushen, sondern um sich zu unterhalten...bei manchen werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass Postcounter der Penis-Ersatz bzw. Titten-Ersatz ist. Lu pack ma wieder deine alte Signatur aus -.-


Sehr schön gesagt....

Außerdem hat buffed sogar nen Chat indem man sich schreiben könnte... oder man macht sich nen eigenen Channel auf... Aber dann würde der Postcount ja net hochgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich schonmal erwähnt, daß ich dafür bin den Postcount zu entfernen?


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> war ja eigendlich ein witz aber naja :>
> 
> 
> 
> Ps: das einzige was ich sehe das hier welche sich über disco und 2muschis unterhalten o0


Mit muschis sind katzen gemeint !


----------



## Melih (17. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Mit muschis sind katzen gemeint !



Ich weiß!

so thema wechsel 

unterhalten wir uns über....hmmm.........snes klassiker! (sry mir fältl grad nix anderes ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Da unterschreib ich sofort mit dem Postcounter entfernen oder wenigstens das Abschalten im Off-Topic Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (17. August 2008)

Aber ohne Postcounter würden doch viele ihren Lebenssinn verlieren. oO


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Topspiele für den SNES? Terranigma, Secret of Mana / Evermore, Super Mario in allen Varianten!


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Aber ohne Postcounter würden doch viele ihren Lebenssinn verlieren. oO


eben

bin aber jetzt weg,bye bye


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

So wieder da^^


----------



## Melih (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Topspiele für den SNES? Terranigma, Secret of Mana / Evermore, Super Mario in allen Varianten!




Terranigma ,Secret of mana und evermroe waren meine lieblingsspiele für snes :<


ps: secret of mana 2 hab ich nächtelang mit mein bruder gezockt

ps2: werwolf rulez!! abern ru wenn man 2 mal böse nehmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (secret of mana 2 zocker wissen was ich meien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## White-Frost (17. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich weiß!
> 
> so thema wechsel
> 
> ...


schau dir einfach n paar von meinen blogs vor da stellte ich secret of mana, lufia und terranigma vor^^


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Hmm. Secret of Mana 2 bzw Seiken Densetsu 3 habe ich nur auf dem Emu gespielt, weil es ja so nie erschienen ist auf dem SNES in Deutschland. Fand den ersten Teil aber besser.


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

laaaaaaaaaaangweilig xD


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Wer solche SNES Klassiker als langweilig abstempelt, gehört amtlich eingekerkert... aber diese ganze Jugend wächst ja schon mit CS WoW und den ganzen Shit auf >.<


----------



## Melih (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hmm. Secret of Mana 2 bzw Seiken Densetsu 3 habe ich nur auf dem Emu gespielt, weil es ja so nie erschienen ist auf dem SNES in Deutschland. Fand den ersten Teil aber besser.



tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


konnte mir secret of mana 2 beim urlaub ergattern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wer solche SNES Klassiker als langweilig abstempelt, gehört amtlich eingekerkert... aber diese ganze Jugend wächst ja schon mit CS WoW und den ganzen Shit auf >.<


/sign.... ich such mal die blogs raus^^


----------



## Melih (17. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> laaaaaaaaaaangweilig xD



Snes klassiker langweilig? du gehörst erschosssen <.<


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

von was redet ihr eigentlig?^^


----------



## Melih (17. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> von was redet ihr eigentlig?^^


 
von snes klassiker natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (17. August 2008)

lufia = http://my.buffed.de/user/273751/blog/view/1969277508
terranigma = http://my.buffed.de/user/273751/blog/view/1969187392
secret of mana = http://my.buffed.de/user/273751/blog/view/1969147372

viel spass mit teil 5 incoming^^


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Man ich müsste mal wieder Terranigma oder so spielen... das alte Feeling kommt hoch, obwohl ich manche Level dort echt gefressen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Genau wie bei SoE.. z.B. im Mittelalter mit dem Turm wo alles gespiegelt ist.. oder das Wüstenlevel..argh


----------



## Melih (17. August 2008)

ich glaub ich mahc gleich meine snes an und zock wieder ne runde terranigma

oder soltle ich anfangen NES zu zocken? hoffentlich geht meine noch >.>


----------



## Lurock (17. August 2008)

So, ich bin mal nochn bisschen Ehre farmen und danach Schlaf-Skill verbessern. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Melih (17. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So, ich bin mal nochn bisschen Ehre farmen und danach Schlaf-Skill verbessern. Gute Nacht!



gn8 Lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (17. August 2008)

jetz schreib ihc doch mal wieder und keine sau spammt ihr macht das extra oder ihr meidet mich keiner mag mich *heul*xD^^


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Müssen alle inne Schule und früh ins Bett ;X


----------



## Melih (17. August 2008)

ich dachte es wären sommerferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (17. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich dachte es wären sommerferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aii nur nich mehr überall^^ ich hab jetz noch 4 wochen aber bei manchen war des die erste schulwoche^^


----------



## Siu (17. August 2008)

Niedersachsen hat ab kommenden Donnerstag wieder Schule :>
Und ich bin nich betroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (17. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Niedersachsen hat ab kommenden Donnerstag wieder Schule :>
> Und ich bin nich betroffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bayern ab 16. und die woche davor hab ich sturmfrei und meinen 18. geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

Ich bin auch nebenbei da!^^


----------



## White-Frost (17. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nebenbei da!^^


freut mich^^


----------



## Jegan (17. August 2008)

Wieder da vom Letztem Tag der Piratentage Eckernförde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schade,. dass es schon vorbei ist.


----------



## White-Frost (17. August 2008)

Jegan schrieb:


> Wieder da vom Letztem Tag der Piratentage Eckernförde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


piratentage? wie darf ich mir das vorstellen^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (17. August 2008)

wollt nur mal hallo sagen und mit nem betakey angeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann lichking zocken xD jippyy!!!


----------



## luXz (17. August 2008)

Moin


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. August 2008)

Clueso-Pizzaschachteln Klickt mal so geil...


----------



## Mausmanno (18. August 2008)

Sers.
Bin auch noch wach.
Hab grad ein Vid gefunden in dem am Anfang so'n Lied kommt.
Könnt mir mal einer sagen wie das Lied heißt?

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=r9_ww8jb4o8&...feature=related


----------



## Cheerza (18. August 2008)

Guten Abend euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (18. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> piratentage? wie darf ich mir das vorstellen^^



Ist eigebntlich sowas wie ein Jahrmarkt.. gibt ein reisenrad Buden etc. Aber es hat ahalt ein thema. Es gibt noch ungefähr 100 Schauspieler die verteilt in Eckernförde n bisschen für Ambiente sorgen und manchmal gibt es "Events" wie die Entführung des Bprgermeisters oder Fackellauf. ist sehr schön. Und witzig wars mit Jegan und den anderen auch.


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Damit euch nich langweilig ist 3 mal hören^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Aaaargh ich drech noch durch!


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

nabend


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nabend



tagchen


----------



## Alanium (18. August 2008)

Guten Abend!

BTW, ich finde deinen Avatar echt geschmacklos, luXz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2008)

Moin


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. August 2008)

Nicht nur den Avatar, auch den fetten Roten Satz :-D


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> BTW, ich finde deinen Avatar echt geschmacklos, luXz.
> 
> ...


ich finds i-wie doof und das machts wieder lustig^^


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Joa der alte hat mich genervt und da hab ich ma geschaut was ich sonst noch so dahab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Joa der alte hat mich genervt und da hab ich ma geschaut was ich sonst noch so dahab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


finding emo muahahahahah xD


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> finding emo muahahahahah xD



Hehe Emo ftw^^

btw: Dein Gif mit dem Viech da is geil!


----------



## Alanium (18. August 2008)

Der is' noch okay. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2008)

@luXz
[sozialpädogisches Fachwissen]
Hey Maaann,
so geht das nicht Alter... das find ich voll nich ok un so... ne...
Du muss deine Gefühle ma unter Kontrolle bring un so ne...
Alter... Sons kriegs dein Leben nie hin... Also änder ma den Avatar
un so... ne... Viel Glück Bruder un so...
[/sozialpädogisches Fachwissen]


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> @luXz
> [sozialpädogisches Fachwissen]
> Hey Maaann,
> so geht das nicht Alter... das find ich voll nich ok un so... ne...
> ...



Durchaus


----------



## Alanium (18. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> @luXz
> [sozialpädogisches Fachwissen]
> Hey Maaann,
> so geht das nicht Alter... das find ich voll nich ok un so... ne...
> ...


Ich bin erstaunt über dein Fachwissen! oO


----------



## Shalor (18. August 2008)

Nabend zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Niveau-Killer ist da Hijyyaaaa!


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

tag


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Hehe Emo ftw^^
> 
> btw: Dein Gif mit dem Viech da is geil!


danke sehr


----------



## Alanium (18. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Herr, du meine Güte! Lauft um euer Leben!!


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

oMFG

hi mädles + lurock xD


----------



## Shalor (18. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> oMFG
> 
> hi mädles + lurock xD




Hy Shazzi!


----------



## Alanium (18. August 2008)

Nabend Minas, du Kätzchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hi mädles + lurock xD


wAzZ ap sChnUuqqqlllll? lUv yA sooooOOOO muCh!!!

Me > Shalor


----------



## Shalor (18. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Me > Shalor



l00l n00000 W4iiii!!!


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Sorry so geht das:

Heyyyy meiin scHnuqqel,wiie qehts diir hEute?


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

lu > u 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 syr aber lu hab ich im icq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ala *schnurr und mit schwanzwedel* *g*


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> l00l n00000 W4iiii!!!


dU BiS vOlL sO FI3s eyyy uN dv w4s m4 M3inE ABF!! eY dU DuMMe biAtChzz!!


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Sorry so geht das:
> 
> Heyyyy meiin scHnuqqel,wiie qehts diir hEute?




Mehr soo

HäiyyYyI <333³³³ shaTZyz whaZzapPP |n däaäA hAuvvzTZzz?


----------



## Alanium (18. August 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaah, hört aaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

ey alta meine mutta hat mehr epix als du also stfu kay? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


me = l33t
als0 fr34k l2p du g1mp 
p[]rn p0w3r


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaaaah, hört aaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey, du bist ein 14-jähriges Mädchen, du müsstest das am Besten können!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (18. August 2008)

wasn hier los?


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (18. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hey, du bist ein 14-jähriges Mädchen, du müsstest das am Besten können!


Ich bin wohl eine der wenigen, die das nicht kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huhu, Hisoka. *g*


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

wir üben l33t sp34k mit luuuur0ck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hey, du bist ein 14-jähriges Mädchen, du müsstest das am Besten können!



Öhm ja durchaus


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lu > u
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich werd ignoriert von ala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /cry
luxz leist du mir mal deine emo ava? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (18. August 2008)

Ihr seid zu schnell für mich armes Mädchen. o.O

*Minas über Kopf streichel und hinter Ohren kraul*


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2008)

WTF? Das is doch kein 1337!! Das ist "Bitte-l**k-mir-dir-P**sy"-Sprache, erfunden von kleinen Mädchen die gerade ihre Angst vor Pi***ln verloren haben...


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich werd ignoriert von ala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



|³ \/\/ /\/ 7

ps: ja nimm dir den ava^^

Ich glaub ich fräis mir ma bissl was rein bis gleich 5|-|47Z15


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (18. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wir üben l33t sp34k mit luuuur0ck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist doch keine l33t speak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mir die letze seite ma durchgelsen , und as ist gangste biatchz sprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith : Ah , so wie lurock es gesagt hat , kann mans natürlich auch definieren xD


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

l1ck my pussy ? d4 g1bt5 n3 5pr4ch3 ?
0mfg !

k4nn5t m1r d1e b31br1ng3n ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (18. August 2008)

Jetzt ignorierst du mich, Minas! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (18. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Jetzt ignorierst du mich, Minas!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist alles von ihm geplant , warts ab >:<


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ihr seid zu schnell für mich armes Mädchen. o.O
> 
> *Minas über Kopf streichel und hinter Ohren kraul*



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*schrurr* mau mau

ach verdammt find das video nid das ich posten will XD gibt sone geile katze die immer mau mau mau macht und sien herrchen haut wärend er pennt (animation) ist zu geil -.- aber finds nid


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Glaube das kenn ich^^


----------



## Alanium (18. August 2008)

Need! oO


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach verdammt find das video nid das ich posten will XD gibt sone geile katze die immer mau mau mau macht und sien herrchen haut wärend er pennt (animation) ist zu geil -.- aber finds nid


cEEnnNn icCcChhhHHHhh!!


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Need! oO



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0ffwDYo00Q&feature=user

hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mau mau mau *sich auch am s... lecken will* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein doofe katze kann das -.-^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (18. August 2008)

bin ma wech

gn8 @ all und redet nicht zuviel über muschis


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s13dLaTIHSg&feature=user
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rb8aOzy9t4&feature=user

hier sind die 2 andere nnoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sooo geil mauuu


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> bin ma wech
> gn8 @ all und redet nicht zuviel über muschis


Gute Nacht! Und nein versprochen, wir beschränken uns auf Pussys!


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

So verhält ähnlich verhält sich meine Katze auch, wenn man einpennt, die tür zu hat und die Katze noch drinne is^^

Meine tatzt mir immer ins gsicht und beißt mir in Hinterkopf das tut aua!


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

meine bringt mir immer tote fliegen etc ins zimmer und maut dann so das ich kuke und dann frist sie sie .. bäh kotz fast immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wecken tut sie mich  auch immer wenn sie hunger hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2008)

Haha, das mit dem TV ist imba!


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> bin ma wech
> 
> gn8 @ all und redet nicht zuviel über muschis


cya

muschis? pff .. pusyyp0wer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (18. August 2008)

Mein Kater schläft immer bei mir im Bett, legt sich neben mich und streichlt mir immer über die Wange. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> meine bringt mir immer tote fliegen etc ins zimmer und maut dann so das ich kuke und dann frist sie sie .. bäh kotz fast immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein Kater brint mir Mäuse und manchmal sogar Ratten ins Zimmer... manchmal leben die dann auch noch bissl...


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Lurock schläft immer bei mir im Bett, legt sich neben mich und streichlt mir immer über die Wange.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mach ich doch gerne! ;o)


----------



## Melih (18. August 2008)

hatte auch mal in kater (als ich noch 12 jahre alt war) 

der ist immer in mein zimemr gegangen und hat so laut miau geschrien bis ich aufgewacht bin und ihm was zu futtern gegeben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mein Kater schläft immer bei mir im Bett, legt sich neben mich und streichlt mir immer über die Wange.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meine manchma auch .. aber dann beweg ich mich und auf einma au 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ah hiho du bist uach da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grml shit den ich machen will funkt nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /cry


----------



## Alanium (18. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Mein Kater brint mir Mäuse und manchmal sogar Ratten ins Zimmer... manchmal leben die dann auch noch bissl...


Goldfische (teilweise ohne Kopf^^), Mäuse, Vögel, Ratten... -.- Bäh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mach ich doch gerne! ;o)



hmm zum glück hab ich keinen lurock in meinem bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Goldfische (teilweise ohne Kopf^^), Mäuse, Vögel, Ratten... -.- Bäh.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie kommt deine Katze an Goldfische?^^

Ach ja, Vögel hat meine auch schon einige male gebracht^^



Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm zum glück hab ich keinen lurock in meinem bett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du könntest der Nächste sein...


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Goldfische (teilweise ohne Kopf^^), Mäuse, Vögel, Ratten... -.- Bäh.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was habt denn ihr für ein haus? omg bei mir gibts keine so tiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur fliegen / bienen (lawl ja die killt sie auch und humpelt dann rum xD) und anderes fliegenzeugs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahja wohn im 4ten stock xD <3 dachwohnung so schön gross 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (18. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Wie kommt deine Katze an Goldfische?^^
> 
> Ach ja, Vögel hat meine auch schon einige male gebracht^^


Keine Ahnung, fischt die wohl aus iwelchen Teichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zwei konnt ich noch so grad retten.^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Wie kommt deine Katze an Goldfische?^^
> 
> Ach ja, Vögel hat meine auch schon einige male gebracht^^
> 
> ...


er hats schonma versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich kann schnell rennen *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ja ich laber mist und ja mir is langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (18. August 2008)

meiner hat mir nur halbtote mäuse und vögel mitgebracht ^^


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Du könntest der Nächste sein...


Könnte er nicht...


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was habt denn ihr für ein haus? omg bei mir gibts keine so tiere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Im Dorf mit nem riesen Garten, da gibst einige Viecher zu holen^^


----------



## Alanium (18. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Könnte er nicht...


Achja, unser kleiner Homophober Lurock. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2008)

Omg, bin ich froh, dass ich keine Tiere hab... oO
Obwohl, ich hab nen Marder aufm Dach... ^.^


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Könnte er nicht...



Da bin ich durchaus beruhigt


----------



## Alanium (18. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Im Dorf mit nem riesen Garten, da gibst einige Viecher zu holen^^


Kleinstadt, mit kleinem Garten, aber vielen Nachbargärten.^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Omg, bin ich froh, dass ich keine Tiere hab... oO
> Obwohl, ich hab nen Marder aufm Dach... ^.^



und ne maus aufm pult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die macht klick klick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Achja, unser kleiner Homophober Lurock.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war nur ne Feststellung, dass ich nicht in seinem Bett liegen werde.
Mich direkt als homophob zu bezeichnen ist übertrieben, aber ich find die Schwuletten schon bisschen komisch... =/


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

_[Ehii Bebii? du biizT maiin eiin und aLLezZ wiir ham sch0n s0 viieL durchqemachT!!! 
Wiir kenn unz jedz sch0n 2 Taqe und niiemand wiird unz jeh wiieda auzeiinanda briingen ehii [niiemand fiiQQt unsan StolzZ] 
Bebii wiir siind eiinfacH *ReaL SiistazZ* wiir ham sch0n soo viieL erLebt iin diiesa ZeiiT diie wiir unz sch0n kenn...Bebii du biizt eiinfach aLLezZ fuer miich iich Liiebe diich so übeLzt....x3 U&'nd mee f0rever_


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das war nur ne Feststellung, dass ich nicht in seinem Bett liegen werde.
> Mich direkt als homophob zu bezeichnen ist übertrieben, aber ich find die Schwuletten schon bisschen komisch... =/



Bissl Gayaction is nie zu verachten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

wiso? sagt ja keiner das wir zusammen in meinem bett liegen Oo
ich hab 2 betten ^^ und eines davon hat 3 matrazen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> _[Ehii Bebii? du biizT maiin eiin und aLLezZ wiir ham sch0n s0 viieL durchqemachT!!!
> Wiir kenn unz jedz sch0n 2 Taqe und niiemand wiird unz jeh wiieda auzeiinanda briingen ehii [niiemand fiiQQt unsan StolzZ]
> Bebii wiir siind eiinfacH *ReaL SiistazZ* wiir ham sch0n soo viieL erLebt iin diiesa ZeiiT diie wiir unz sch0n kenn...Bebii du biizt eiinfach aLLezZ fuer miich iich Liiebe diich so übeLzt....x3 U&'nd mee f0rever_


ich dich auch Oo lawl


----------



## Melih (18. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Bissl Gayaction is nie zu verachten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke jetzt bekomm ich das bild nie wieder raus -.- ^^


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso? sagt ja keiner das wir zusammen in meinem bett liegen Oo
> ich hab 2 betten ^^ und eines davon hat 3 matrazen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und die füllst du alle aus?^^


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> _[Ehii Bebii? du biizT maiin eiin und aLLezZ wiir ham sch0n s0 viieL durchqemachT!!!
> Wiir kenn unz jedz sch0n 2 Taqe und niiemand wiird unz jeh wiieda auzeiinanda briingen ehii [niiemand fiiQQt unsan StolzZ]
> Bebii wiir siind eiinfacH *ReaL SiistazZ* wiir ham sch0n soo viieL erLebt iin diiesa ZeiiT diie wiir unz sch0n kenn...Bebii du biizt eiinfach aLLezZ fuer miich iich Liiebe diich so übeLzt....x3 U&'nd mee f0rever_


Du bist ein Gott (oder ein kleines Mädchen)!
Das ist perfekt, genau das sehe ich in über 20 Statusanzeigen bei ICQ-Kontakten!


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Und die füllst du alle aus?^^



die 3 matrazen sind aufeinander <-- bequem XD


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich dich auch Oo lawl


es kommt noch besser xD 


&#903;&#1632;•Beccy maiine liL`sis &'nd peLiin maiine cousiine 
erstmal eiinen qanz fettn knutschaa an euuch.. maiine 2 allergrözztn schadzz`s all auf dea qanzn weLt... ia seiid des BESTE was miia je passiiern hätte können... ii würd echd allez für euuch tuun.... iia seiid miia nähmliich unendliich dolle wiichtiiq... wichtiiqa als alles auf dea qanzn welt zusammen!! waiil iia eiinfach eiinziiqartiiq...wundervoll &'nd miid niix auf dea welt zu verqLeiichn seiid... iia seiid wundervoll &'nd ii würd euuch füür niix auf dea welt herqeben..!! 
ii will euch niie verliiern.... waiil iia seiid echd soo derbe tiief driin iin maiinem herzen.. awas.. was labber ii??!! iia seiid maiin herz... 
maiin eiin un alles.. maiin sonnenscheiin.... maiin Lebn &'nd maiine luft zum atmen....ohne euch würd maiin Lebn echd kaiinen siin mea qebn... waiil iia eiinfach dea siin maiines lebens saiid... maiine bubii`s.... ii miss euch soow...!! 
ii liiebe euch üba alles auf dea qanzn weLt..&#9829;&#9829;=**<3<3 
qanz viieLe diige knutschii füür euch** 
thxx, dass iia iima für mii da seiid.. iima wenn ii euch seh.. zaubert iia miia eiin lächeln aufs qesiicht, eqal wiie scheizze ii drauf biin.. iia schaffd es eiinfach iima, mii aufzumuntert &'nd ii kann miid euch üba allez redn.. dass schätzt ii echd sea an euch...<3 
thxx.. dass iia miia iima zuhöört.. au wenn ii euch miid was zuLabber.. was euch qar ned iinteresiiert... aii...ii kann ned mea ohne euch Lebn...!! 

&#729;&#903;&#1632;•>>TheBestTeletubbiesAllOverTheWorld<< 
Tiinky-WiinkyArschi i--> ?! 
DypsiiArschii---> VreeenzZ maiine crazzy biitch 
LalaArschii---> Mooor maiine kuhmuschii 
PoArschii---> SeLiii 
wiia siin soow gagga.. &'nd wiir ham ned mea alLe tassn iim schrank...na uund?! wiia siiin stoLz drauf...hehe 
aii.. iia seiid B.O.M.B.A.... iis eiinfach iima derbe qaiiL miid euch... 
Lachkrämpfe, scheiize baun...BESTE..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ 
seiid miia sau wiichtiiq iia arschii`s... wilL euuch niie verLiiern... 
Liieb euch soooooow<3<3 

&#729;&#903;&#1632;•Kerem C. maiin schnuggii... man schadz.. ii miis dii sow.. 
biisd miia eiinfach derbe wiichtiiq... alla best best friiendz 4-evA.. eqaL was kommd... &'nd plzz verqess mii neva.. waiil des wär echd schlimm, waiil... ii dii eiinfach soow liieb hab... 
iis iima qaiiL miid diia...hehe... vull funny... du biisd eiinfach scheiiz qaiiL drauf.. miid diia kann man eiinfach iima scheiize baun... 
qanz diiqn kuzzi an diich** 

&#729;&#903;&#1632;•juLiia K., piicii B., macii M., maiiLy N. &'nd Laura D.... 
war iima vull qaiiL miiid euch... iia seiid echd hamma... 
@juLiia &'nd piicii...thxx=** dass iia iima iin dea schuLe füür mii da wart.. aLs es mii ned sow qud qiinq.. des fand ii echd vull hamma vun euch... ii hab iima qedacht... wiie kann ii mii am bestn baii iihnen bedankn... aba miia iis eiinfach niix eiinqefalln... weiil es eiinfach niix qiibt.. was maiine dankbarkaiit' zeiiqn könnd... 
@maiiLy... hmm... vull schade, dass wiir mal diiesn "qrozn" streiiz dahattn.. ii hab soow qehofft, dass alles wiieder iin ordnunq wiird.. waiiL des war echd ne scheizz schwere zeiit für mii... aba.. jz biin ii echd assi froh, dass wiieder alles palettii iis...iiLdüüa schadzii=** 
@macii &'nd Laura.. ii miis euch 2 soow... ii-wiie hab ii ohne euch iin dea schuLe soow ne "nulL-boqq" eiinstelLunq... waiiL es eiinfach iima qaiiL iim unterriicht miid euch war..! 
will euuch niie verliiern... hab euuch sooow liieb=** 

&#729;&#903;&#1632;•Fruchtiiqer-knuspriiqer-puffreiis miid maiis LoverinneN.. 
cey, leo, helii, cathyy &'nd beccy maiine liL'sis.. 
aii... puffreiis 4-evA maiine bubii`s... diie partyy wiird dea hamma... ii freu mii sow derbe.. mädeLz iia seiid eiinfach nua qaiiL..=) ii hab euuch soow Liieb... jz müssn wiir qanz qanz ofd mädeLsabende miid puffreiis... (*inLove*) machn..okee? 
will euuch niie verLiiern=** 

&#729;&#903;&#1632;•viincent F., niiLs S. &'nd tim S... 
aii.. iia 3 seiid miia schun vull wiichtiiq qewordn... will euuch niie verliiern.. friiendz 4-eva hoff ii maL.. 
..passd auf euch auf.. hehe i-wann mach ii noch n olliie vor euch.. wenn ii es bessa kann.... versprochn...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
junqzz iia seiid brooootaL... 
iiLe=* 

&#729;&#903;&#1632;•Tobii K., Hannes K. &'nd Fariid S.... 
aii... iia seiid miia vull wichtiiq qewoordn.. hab euch sooo Liieb... shisha rauchn iis qaiiL miid euch...hehe^^ 
@Hannes... junqe man... du biisd soow verpeiiLt... i&#9829;it!!^^ 

&#729;&#903;&#1632;•maiine 2 qaiiLsten bomben aufm qanzn uniiversum... 
Tammy &'nd Katze... 
uiii... ii liiebe euuch soow... will euch niie verLiiern... omqq.. des wäär echd soow schlimm.. des würd ii niich aushaLtn.. 
waiiL iia soow tiief iin maiinem herzn seiid.. dass iia au ned miid qewaLt rauskommd... tut miiA leiid babes..!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aii.. iia seiid 2 topmoodeLs... echd.. iia seiid 2 sexbombas... passd auf euch auff..*knutschaa*.. 

&#729;&#903;&#1632;•Ariian S., Konstantiin F. &'nd juLiia M... 
uii... ii hab euuch soow liieb.... 
@konstantiin.. ii werd dii soow missn, wenn duu iin berLiin biisd... stundeLanq teLn müssn wiir dann..okee?? uii... 
will dii niie verliiern.... lysssm=** 
@juLiia... süße.. LesbenspiieLe... iima hamma miid diia... bomben qaiiL.. ldüüa=** 

&#729;&#903;&#1632;•eleana, cey &'nd nadiine... 
aii iia süßen... ii maq euch sooow.... passd auf euch auf.... 
iia seiid miia toooooooooootal wiichtiiq.... uii... soo derbe B.O.M.B.A. iia.... 
@eleana... uii... müssn uns endliich bessa kennenlernen.... 
du crazy... ii crazy...>>BestRemiixX<< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ 
hehe... obwoohL ii diich ned soow kenn.... würd ii füür diich sterbn.. 
waiiL ii diich eiinfach soow dolLe maq... mädeL.. du biisd qaiiL..=) 
*biig kuuzii* 

&#729;&#903;&#1632;•Leoo &'nd yasii... 
aii.. iia 2 seiid miia proootaL wiichtiiq... uii... will euch echd niie verliiern....<3<3 
@Leo du doofii... mäntsch... maiine cat iis qaiiL.. jaa?! kapiiiisch... 
iiLdüüüüüüüa.... uii... biin sow froh, dass ii diich kennenqeLernt hab.... biisd echd hammmmma qaiiL...=) 
ahjaa... baLd biin ii qrözza wiie du...*zunqe rausstreck* 
@yasii.... uii schadz... ii biin iima für diich da.. eqaL was passiiert... 
miis u sow... ii Liieb diich üba alLez<3<3=*


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso? sagt ja keiner das wir zusammen in meinem bett liegen Oo
> ich hab 2 betten ^^ und eines davon hat 3 matrazen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Is das ne Einladung?


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du bist ein Gott (oder ein kleines Mädchen)!
> Das ist perfekt, genau das sehe ich in über 20 Statusanzeigen bei ICQ-Kontakten!



In Lokalisten ist das auch allgegenwärtig


----------



## Melih (18. August 2008)

@saytan ich glaub das ist genug....irgendwo gibt es halt eine grenze o0


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du bist ein Gott (oder ein kleines Mädchen)!
> Das ist perfekt, genau das sehe ich in über 20 Statusanzeigen bei ICQ-Kontakten!


also ein mädel bin ich 100% nicht,aber wie glaubst siehts in msn oder svz aus?xD


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2008)

So, ich bin mal Ehre leechen, gute Nacht!


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du bist ein Gott (oder ein kleines Mädchen)!
> Das ist perfekt, genau das sehe ich in über 20 Statusanzeigen bei ICQ-Kontakten!


me2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



yeA baBy wiiir sind seit xy <-- wayne ^^ tagen zuaaammeeen Du bIsstE einIGee füR miHC Oo (hier kommen 120 zeichen die bescheuert ausehen

oO{[]{[]]´´~.,.,.-.-,-,[[' u&me LoVa 4Eva

ne woche später war sie wieder singe Xd


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So, ich bin mal Ehre leechen, gute Nacht!


IHhhh ein leecher,steinigt ihn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> me2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lust nen text in normales deutsch zu ändern?^^Dan biste auchn gott xD


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Is das ne Einladung?


ne einladungen gibts nur für ala und andere girls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich hab immer platz für nen kolegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> IHhhh ein leecher,steinigt ihn!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du so weiter machst, könntest du villeicht doch der nächste sein...


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Lust nen text in normales deutsch zu ändern?^^Dan biste auchn gott xD



es ist ihr text ^^

so da ich dann gott werde
yeA baBy wiiir sind seit xy <-- wayne ^^ tagen zuaaammeeen Du bIsstE einIGee füR miHC Oo (hier kommen 120 zeichen die bescheuert ausehen

=
Jea Baby wir sind seit 3 wochen (oder so wars kp ... wenn sie nid nen geilen arsch hätte wär sie nid im msn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
zusammen. Du bist der einzige für mich. (Hier so ich liebe dich bla bla bla )

Nunja wie gesagt danach war sie wieder sigle und hatte dann so ein Text
<name von dem honk> Du BIIIste boll aRsch ey Mit kolEgin Fliten du KansMihch Ma du KleinNEr OPPastre Oo-.-oO 

ich schreib sie so an:
na bist wieder single? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sie: jo voll blöder typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich: willst nen freund der nix ausser sex will?
sie: ne wiso?
ich : schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haha die war so sauer an next tag *g*


----------



## Alanium (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> IHhhh ein leecher,steinigt ihn!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Steine, schöne Steine! Fühlen Sie die Qualität! Das ist echte Handarbeit!


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Bärte, hier gibts qualitativ gute Bärte, sehr authentisch!^^


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> es ist ihr text ^^


Da haste:

hMm..jA..aLsoOu..ii biiN diiE seLiNa..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ii hazZe maiiNeN naMen tootaL..^^ uNd deSwegN werD ii meiizZteNz nuA seeeEeL oDa seLii geanNt..ii haB brauuNe auGn..abA fiiNd bLauE augN..toOtaL qaiiL..*inLove*..ii haB LoockN..*kotz*.. diiE ziimLiich nerviiq siiNd...weiiL siiE niiE soOu LiieqN wiiE ii wilL-.- ii bekomM seA ofD nE kriiSe wegN denNen..ii biiN maNchmaL nerviiq..abA auCh süzZ daBeii  ii kanN abA aucH ziicKiiq seiiN.. uNd sExY dazU..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...nAya.. eiiQ.. biiN ii gAr nEd vuN miA seLba ÜberZeuGt..ii hazZe LeutzZ diiE vooRurteiiLe machN..-.- omG.. soOu kiiNdiisCh..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ii biiN n tootaL bekLoppteR aSsY..uNd wenN ii seA viieL gLüücK haB stErB ii alLeR späTezZteNz miD 48
uNd wizZt iA wAs.. ii biiN stoLd draUf..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ii biiN sücHtiiq naCh.. kaUgumMi..guTeN kÜsSerN..iCq..sVz.. hotT boyzZ uNd züüngeLn..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 uNd nOcH n pAaR sacHn..^^ 
ii biiN...ähM..gLauuB ii zuMinDezZt... hiLfsBereiiT..uN kanN iiMa guD zuHööRn.. uNd neHm mIa fÜr mY friiEdNzZ iMmA zeiiT^^ 
joAa..ii haB seA seA seA seA oFd.. gefÜhLsSchwaNkuNgeN.. 
danN faNg ii mAnChmaL eiiNfacH soU aN zuheUuLeN... oHnE eiiNeN eiiq. grUnD daFür zUhabN..!! 
wenN miiCh friieNdzZ auFregN..bZw.neRvN.. kanN ii sEa schnElL ziicKiiQ werDn..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenN friienDzZ iwAs vuN miA wolLn.. 
kanN ii eiiQ. niE "NEIN" sagN...weiiL ii siiE eiiNfacH üBa alLez LiieBe.. 
ohNe musiK geHd bEii miiA eiiQ. gaR niX..ii höÖr aM LiiebzZtN azZi LauuT...agGro berLiiN=) uNd mAnchMaL aucH hiP hoP.. 
wenN ii aUf dEa stRazZe LauuF.. oDa iiM buS sitzZ.. LasS ii imMa LauuT muSiK üBa maiiN haNdY LauFn..sodaSs aNderE LeutzZ siICh tiieRiisCh DrüBa AufRegN..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenN ii guD dRaUf biiN..siiNd ii miD...wAs siiCh ziimLiich schiiEf uNd schräÄG anhÖöRt.. 
imMa wenN ii uNgeschMinKt aUsM haUs geH, füühL ii miiCh tootaL unwohL... deSwegN renN ii danN iiMa zUm nääcHsteN sppiegeL.. 
uNd schmiNk miiCh.. ii geH näähmLich Nie.. oHne haNdy uNd schMinKe auSm haUs.. 
maiiN BenEhMen<--UNMÖÖÖGLIICH^^ 
ii biiN tootaL crazZy...uN maCh eiiQ. jeDn scheizZ miD.. aU wenN ii danN zuM schLuzZ vulL deN anschizZ bekomM..
wiiE z.B. deN LocHii dizZzN...*inLove* 
ii bekomM manchmaL.. oHnE gruNd.. n LachKramPf.. uNd kanN neD meA aufhöÖrN zU LachN.. uNd deS gehD danN ziimLiich LanG soO weiiTeR...danN muzZ ii soGar LachN wenN ii miiCh iiM spiiegeL anLooK..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LeiidaA biiN ii nEd grAd diiE grözZte... biiN souU cA 1,67cm kLeiN... 
aLsoUu ii wäR gerN soU 1,73cm groZ  oDa SouU.. 
ii biiN au neD soNderLiich schLau
ii red eiig. imMa seHr viieL...wenN ii aBa LeutzZ neU kenNenLerN.. biiN ii vulL schüüchterN.. abA danN wenN maN miiCh beSsA kenNenLernT..hääLd maN miiCh fÜür tootaL hiirNgestöRt... weiiL ii einfaCh imMa guD drAuF biiN..uNd i-eiNe scheizZe LaBbEr.. 
ii höÖr iiM uNterRiicht.. eiiQ. niIE zUu..maCh imMa nUa ScheizZe uNd LabBEr miD meinEm SitzNachBar/iN...hiNterNachBAr/iN.. uNd vOrdErnAchBar/iN.. 
WaS sIie mAnchMaL.. tootaL aufregD.. gLauB ii.. 
tUt miiA jA LeiiD..*zWinKer* aBa aM beSteN iiSeS.. weNn wiIR deN LochIi diSsN... scheizZ hurEnSohN.. iiCh HazZe diICh Du wIxXer..aLdA.. dU siEhSd aUs Wie N pEnNer..riiechSt wiiE eiNa.. uNd bIsD auCh eIna.. 
wenNz uM schuLe gehD..biiN ii sEa seA seA sEa vergessLiich..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
abA sonzzT eiiq. nEd.. NuA iiN deA schuLe..! 
wenN maN miA wAs anVertraUt..haLd ii aU maiiNe frezZe.. aLsouU ii biiN neD soUu n pLapPermääuLchEn... nayA.. ii biiN nE eiiG. nE ganZ Liiebe ii haB LeiDA keiiNe siiS..oDa bRoo.. 
deSwegN..haB ii DiiE becCy... 
BecCy.. maiiNe liL`siS..iiCh LiiEbe diiCh übA alLez aUf dEa ganZn weLt..pLzz vErLasS miiCh Niie

Wr das übersetzt,der kriegt platz in meiner sigi als gott xD (aus schülervz kopiet,so große fantasie hab ich nicht)^^


----------



## Alanium (18. August 2008)

Wer hat den Stein geworfen? Los, ich will es wissen!
Sie war's, sie war's! Öhm... Er war's, er war's. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (18. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Bärte, hier gibts qualitativ gute Bärte, sehr authentisch!^^



die aber nur für frauen gedacht sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

saytan die sprache versteh ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber bin zu faul soviele seiten zu übersetzen ..


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> saytan die sprache versteh ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nur das ein da oben^^ nur die hälfte,ich verstehs nicht xD


p.s:wie stehts mit der sig?


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

hMm..jA..aLsoOu..ii biiN diiE seLiNa.. ii hazZe maiiNeN naMen tootaL..^^ uNd deSwegN werD ii meiizZteNz nuA seeeEeL oDa seLii geanNt..ii haB brauuNe auGn..abA fiiNd bLauE augN..toOtaL qaiiL..*inLove*..ii haB LoockN..*kotz*.. diiE ziimLiich nerviiq siiNd...weiiL siiE niiE soOu LiieqN wiiE ii wilL-.- ii bekomM seA ofD nE kriiSe wegN denNen..ii biiN maNchmaL nerviiq..abA auCh süzZ daBeii ii kanN abA aucH ziicKiiq seiiN.. uNd sExY dazU.....nAya.. eiiQ.. biiN ii gAr nEd vuN miA seLba ÜberZeuGt..ii hazZe LeutzZ diiE vooRurteiiLe machN..-.- omG.. soOu kiiNdiisCh.. ii biiN n tootaL bekLoppteR aSsY..uNd wenN ii seA viieL gLüücK haB stErB ii alLeR späTezZteNz miD 48

---- Übersetzung -----
Schreibfehler könnt ihr selber behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo also ich bin die Selina. Ich hasse meinen Namen Total. und deswegen werd ich meistens nur seeel oder seli genannt. Ich habe braune augen aber ich find blaue augen total geil. *inlove* ich hab locken *kotz <muss ich ihr rechte geben .. kotz> die ziemlich nerfig sind. weil sie nie so liegen wie ich will.

ich bekomm oft eine kriese wegen denen.
ich bin manchmal nervig aber auch süss dabei kann ich auch zickig sein
und sexy dazu aya eigentlich bin ich gar nicht von mir selber überzeugt ich hasse leute die vorurteile machen
omg so kindisch ich bin total bekloppter assy und wenn ich viel glück hab sterb ich aller spätenstens mit 48

rest vom text kein bock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ja ich kann das schreiben ohne das ich überlegen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich spamme seit 3 jahren mit einer die fast immer so schreibt also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und ja die hat ne gile webcam ..)


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nur das ein da oben^^ nur die hälfte,ich verstehs nicht xD
> p.s:wie stehts mit der sig?


stress nid und lies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ja um die die schönere hälfte zu benutzen zu könne musst du sie verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Steine, schöne Steine! Fühlen Sie die Qualität! Das ist echte Handarbeit!



/wts epic gems 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hMm..jA..aLsoOu..ii biiN diiE seLiNa.. ii hazZe maiiNeN naMen tootaL..^^ uNd deSwegN werD ii meiizZteNz nuA seeeEeL oDa seLii geanNt..ii haB brauuNe auGn..abA fiiNd bLauE augN..toOtaL qaiiL..*inLove*..ii haB LoockN..*kotz*.. diiE ziimLiich nerviiq siiNd...weiiL siiE niiE soOu LiieqN wiiE ii wilL-.- ii bekomM seA ofD nE kriiSe wegN denNen..ii biiN maNchmaL nerviiq..abA auCh süzZ daBeii ii kanN abA aucH ziicKiiq seiiN.. uNd sExY dazU.....nAya.. eiiQ.. biiN ii gAr nEd vuN miA seLba ÜberZeuGt..ii hazZe LeutzZ diiE vooRurteiiLe machN..-.- omG.. soOu kiiNdiisCh.. ii biiN n tootaL bekLoppteR aSsY..uNd wenN ii seA viieL gLüücK haB stErB ii alLeR späTezZteNz miD 48
> 
> ---- Übersetzung -----
> Schreibfehler könnt ihr selber behalten
> ...



xDDDDDD scheiße ist das geil xDDDDD

Okay was soll in der sigi stehen?
Minastirit,übersetzter der Chiqua/Emo sprache?


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

mir wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich versteh die halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find emo girls manchma richtig s8xy ^^.
du hast gesagt dann bin ich gott nicht nur so verkakte übersetzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

forum lag wtf


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mir wayne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gott der Chiqua/Emo sprache?^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klingt doch ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naj bin ma off pennen und so .. bg leechen macht kein fun


----------



## Melih (18. August 2008)

so bin wieder ...hab mein signatur geändert o0


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

p000000000000000rn omFg 

fand die von deathnote besser .. mag shop 's nid im internet

egal bin off cucu


----------



## Urengroll (18. August 2008)

hola...............^^


----------



## Melih (18. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> p000000000000000rn omFg
> 
> fand die von deathnote besser .. mag shop 's nid im internet
> 
> egal bin off cucu



woltl damti net werbung für anime shop machen -.-

bei meiner signatur sieht man halt immer mein lieblingsanime (oder lieblingsanimecharaktere)


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Mein dingsbums inner sigi ist am geilsten!


----------



## Melih (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Mein dingsbums inner sigi ist am geilsten!



stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber meine signatur ist auch net zu verachten ...wenn wer den anime kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (18. August 2008)

hmm sytan mit neuen namen!^^


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> hmm sytan mit neuen namen!^^


bin bradur xD


----------



## Urengroll (18. August 2008)

wieso namen geändert?


----------



## Melih (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> bin bradur xD


das wissen wir doch allle....oder nicht? *akte x musik pfeif*


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> wieso namen geändert?


bradur war i-wie kake xD


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das wissen wir doch allle....oder nicht? *akte x musik pfeif*


Nein,oO woher kommt die musik?


----------



## Urengroll (18. August 2008)

<-----nicht alle ist also sach mal an!


----------



## Melih (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Nein,oO woher kommt die musik?



aus der hölle kommt die musik....und will uns alle umbringen ah ah ah!!! lauft um euer leben!!!!


----------



## Siu (18. August 2008)

Nabend unso


----------



## Urengroll (18. August 2008)

namd siu


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> aus der hölle kommt die musik....und will uns alle umbringen ah ah ah!!! lauft um euer leben!!!!


Ich weiss was du letzten sommer gemacht hast!


----------



## Melih (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich weiss was du letzten sommer gemacht hast!



wirklich? 

selbst wenn .......wie viele leichen waren das? *totall ausrast und böse lachend ins irrenanstalt geh*


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> <-----nicht alle ist also sach mal an!


Ja der name war doof also zam angeschreiben und geändert^^


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wirklich?
> 
> selbst wenn .......wie viele leichen waren das? *totall ausrast und böse lachend ins irrenanstalt geh*


Hey da gehörste auch rein,du hast die busen meiner playmates platzen lassen mittem messer -.- neiiiiiiiiiin,nur dafür hat es sich gelohnt zu leben,achja und du hast net alten oma beim duschen zugeschnaut und was du dabei gemacht hast will ich nicht sagen ....


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ja der name war doof also zam angeschreiben und geändert^^



Was is am neuen besser?^^


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Was is am neuen besser?^^


klingt nicht so zwergisch oder so xD


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> klingt nicht so zwergisch oder so xD



Stimmt der war zwergisch^^


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Bin ebne kuchen essen bis gleich mauahhaahaa


----------



## Melih (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hey da gehörste auch rein,du hast die busen meiner playmates platzen lassen mittem messer -.- neiiiiiiiiiin,nur dafür hat es sich gelohnt zu leben,achja und du hast net alten oma beim duschen zugeschnaut und was du dabei gemacht hast will ich nicht sagen ....


*von der irrenanstalt flieh und kauchend zu saytan renn* 
es ist noch nicht vorbei!!!
wir werden uns wiedersehen selbst wenn es das letzte ist was ich tuhe
*böse lachend den fahrstuhl nehm*


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Bin ebne kuchen essen bis gleich mauahhaahaa



gief plx

aber ich weiß ja, du schaust dir nur wieder n paar pr0ns rein^^


----------



## Melih (18. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> gief plx
> 
> aber ich weiß ja, du schaust dir nur wieder n paar pr0ns rein^^



das weiß doch jeder 

aber was nicht jeder weiß was für eine porne art er angeguckt.....das wäre auch besser für die menschheit unwissend zu bleiebn :>


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das weiß doch jeder
> 
> aber was nicht jeder weiß was für eine porne art er angeguckt.....das wäre auch besser für die menschheit unwissend zu bleiebn :>



Würd ma sagen, das ganz perverse zeug mein lieber!


----------



## Melih (18. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Würd ma sagen, das ganz perverse zeug mein lieber!



ich sags lieber net ...sonst müssten welche noch kotzen :>


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

Ihr mit euren schwulen und emo und vampir pornos geht doch weg ich guck mir nur geile sachen an!


----------



## Melih (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ihr mit euren schwulen und emo und vampir pornos geht doch weg ich guck mir nur geile sachen an!


es gibt emo und vampir pornos? wtf

aber granny pornos sind aber der gipfel der ekligkeit o0


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

Ihr meint ihr habt langeweile?zieht euch rein was black muffin gemacht hat xD

Black Muffin 
  Profil ansehen 
 Als Freund hinzufügen 
 Nachricht senden 
 Zur Blockliste hinzufügen 
 PN weiterleiten 
 Finde die Themen dieses Mitglieds 
 Finde die Beiträge dieses Mitglieds  Übersetzung, vor 2 Minuten  


Süßgebäck


Gruppe: Mitglieder
Beiträge: 948
Mitglieds-Nr.: 285.697
Beigetreten: 28.01.2008



 So, hier die komplette Übersetzung. Dafür markierst du mich aber richtig gross in deiner Signatur!^^ 


hMm..jA..aLsoOu..ii biiN diiE seLiNa.. ii hazZe maiiNeN naMen tootaL..^^ uNd deSwegN werD ii meiizZteNz nuA seeeEeL oDa seLii geanNt..ii haB brauuNe auGn..abA fiiNd bLauE augN..toOtaL qaiiL..*inLove*..ii haB LoockN..*kotz*.. diiE ziimLiich nerviiq siiNd...weiiL siiE niiE soOu LiieqN wiiE ii wilL-.- ii bekomM seA ofD nE kriiSe wegN denNen..ii biiN maNchmaL nerviiq..abA auCh süzZ daBeii ii kanN abA aucH ziicKiiq seiiN.. uNd sExY dazU.....nAya.. eiiQ.. biiN ii gAr nEd vuN miA seLba ÜberZeuGt..ii hazZe LeutzZ diiE vooRurteiiLe machN..-.- omG.. soOu kiiNdiisCh.. ii biiN n tootaL bekLoppteR aSsY..uNd wenN ii seA viieL gLüücK haB stErB ii alLeR späTezZteNz miD 48 
uNd wizZt iA wAs.. ii biiN stoLd draUf.. 
ii biiN sücHtiiq naCh.. kaUgumMi..guTeN kÜsSerN..iCq..sVz.. hotT boyzZ uNd züüngeLn.. uNd nOcH n pAaR sacHn..^^ 
ii biiN...ähM..gLauuB ii zuMinDezZt... hiLfsBereiiT..uN kanN iiMa guD zuHööRn.. uNd neHm mIa fÜr mY friiEdNzZ iMmA zeiiT^^ 
joAa..ii haB seA seA seA seA oFd.. gefÜhLsSchwaNkuNgeN.. 
danN faNg ii mAnChmaL eiiNfacH soU aN zuheUuLeN... oHnE eiiNeN eiiq. grUnD daFür zUhabN..!! 
wenN miiCh friieNdzZ auFregN..bZw.neRvN.. kanN ii sEa schnElL ziicKiiQ werDn.. wenN friienDzZ iwAs vuN miA wolLn.. 
kanN ii eiiQ. niE "NEIN" sagN...weiiL ii siiE eiiNfacH üBa alLez LiieBe.. 
ohNe musiK geHd bEii miiA eiiQ. gaR niX..ii höÖr aM LiiebzZtN azZi LauuT...agGro berLiiN=) uNd mAnchMaL aucH hiP hoP.. 
wenN ii aUf dEa stRazZe LauuF.. oDa iiM buS sitzZ.. LasS ii imMa LauuT muSiK üBa maiiN haNdY LauFn..sodaSs aNderE LeutzZ siICh tiieRiisCh DrüBa AufRegN.. 
wenN ii guD dRaUf biiN..siiNd ii miD...wAs siiCh ziimLiich schiiEf uNd schräÄG anhÖöRt.. 
imMa wenN ii uNgeschMinKt aUsM haUs geH, füühL ii miiCh tootaL unwohL... deSwegN renN ii danN iiMa zUm nääcHsteN sppiegeL.. 
uNd schmiNk miiCh.. ii geH näähmLich Nie.. oHne haNdy uNd schMinKe auSm haUs.. 
maiiN BenEhMen<--UNMÖÖÖGLIICH^^ 
ii biiN tootaL crazZy...uN maCh eiiQ. jeDn scheizZ miD.. aU wenN ii danN zuM schLuzZ vulL deN anschizZ bekomM.. 
wiiE z.B. deN LocHii dizZzN...*inLove* 
ii bekomM manchmaL.. oHnE gruNd.. n LachKramPf.. uNd kanN neD meA aufhöÖrN zU LachN.. uNd deS gehD danN ziimLiich LanG soO weiiTeR...danN muzZ ii soGar LachN wenN ii miiCh iiM spiiegeL anLooK.. 
LeiidaA biiN ii nEd grAd diiE grözZte... biiN souU cA 1,67cm kLeiN... 
aLsoUu ii wäR gerN soU 1,73cm groZ oDa SouU.. 
ii biiN au neD soNderLiich schLau 
ii red eiig. imMa seHr viieL...wenN ii aBa LeutzZ neU kenNenLerN.. biiN ii vulL schüüchterN.. abA danN wenN maN miiCh beSsA kenNenLernT..hääLd maN miiCh fÜür tootaL hiirNgestöRt... weiiL ii einfaCh imMa guD drAuF biiN..uNd i-eiNe scheizZe LaBbEr.. 
ii höÖr iiM uNterRiicht.. eiiQ. niIE zUu..maCh imMa nUa ScheizZe uNd LabBEr miD meinEm SitzNachBar/iN...hiNterNachBAr/iN.. uNd vOrdErnAchBar/iN.. 
WaS sIie mAnchMaL.. tootaL aufregD.. gLauB ii.. 
tUt miiA jA LeiiD..*zWinKer* aBa aM beSteN iiSeS.. weNn wiIR deN LochIi diSsN... scheizZ hurEnSohN.. iiCh HazZe diICh Du wIxXer..aLdA.. dU siEhSd aUs Wie N pEnNer..riiechSt wiiE eiNa.. uNd bIsD auCh eIna.. 
wenNz uM schuLe gehD..biiN ii sEa seA seA sEa vergessLiich.. 
abA sonzzT eiiq. nEd.. NuA iiN deA schuLe..! 
wenN maN miA wAs anVertraUt..haLd ii aU maiiNe frezZe.. aLsouU ii biiN neD soUu n pLapPermääuLchEn... nayA.. ii biiN nE eiiG. nE ganZ Liiebe ii haB LeiDA keiiNe siiS..oDa bRoo.. 
deSwegN..haB ii DiiE becCy... 
BecCy.. maiiNe liL`siS..iiCh LiiEbe diiCh übA alLez aUf dEa ganZn weLt..pLzz vErLasS miiCh Niie 

Übersetzung: 

Hmm...ja...also..ich bin die Selina.. ich hasse meinen Namen total..^^ und deswegen werd ich meistens nur Seeel oder Seli genannt.. ich hab braune Augen..aber find blaue Augen total geil *verliebt* ich hab Locken *kotz*..die ziemlich nervig sind..weil sie nie so liegen wie ich will..-.- ich bekomme sehr oft eine Krise wegen denen..ich bin manchmal nervig aber auch süss dabei..ich kann aber auch zickig sein..und sexy dazu....na ja..eigentlich bin ich gar nicht von mir selber überzeugt..ich hasse Leute die Vorurteile machen..-.- 
Oh mein Gott..so kindisch..ich bin ein total bekloppter Assi..und wenn ich sehr viel Glück hab, dann sterbe ich allerhöchstens mit 48 
und wisst ihr was? ich bin stolz drauf 
ich bin süchtig nach Kaugummi..guten Küssen..ICQ..SVZ..heissen Jungs und Züngeln..und noch paar Sachen.. 
ich bin..ähm..glaub ich zumindest..hilfsbereit..und kann immer gut zuhören..und nehme mir für meine Freunde immer Zeit^^ 
ja..ich sehr sehr sehr sehr oft...Gefühlsschwankungen.. 
dann fang ich machmal einfach so an zu heulen..ohne einen eigentlichen Grund dafür zu haben..! 
wenn mich Freunde aufregen beziehungsweise nerven kann ich sehr schnell zickig werden..wenn Freunde irgendwas von mir wollen, kann ich eigentlich nie "Nein" sagen..weil ich sie einfach über alles liebe 
Ohne Musik geht bei mir eigentlich gar nix..ich höre am liebsten assozial laut..Aggro Berlin.. und manchmal auch Hip Hop.. 
Wenn ich auf der Strasse laufe, oder im Bus sitze, lasse ich immer laut Musik über mein Handy laufen..sodass andere Leute sich tierisch darüber aufregen. 
Wenn ich gut drauf bin sing ich mit was sich ziemlich schief und schräg anhört.. 
Immer wenn ich ungeschminkt aus dem Haus gehe, fühle ich mich total unwohl.. deswegen renne ich dann immer zum nächsten Spiegel und schminke mich. 
Mein Benehmen ist unmöglich. Ich bin total crazy und mache jeden Scheiss mit. Auch wenn ich dann zum Schluss den Anschiss bekomme. 
Wie zum Beispiel den Lochi dissen *verliebt* 
Ich bekomme manchmal ohne Grund einen Lachkrampf und kann nicht mehr aufhören zu lachen..und das geht dann zienlich lange so weiter.. dann muss ich sogar lachen, wenn ich mich im Spiegel angucke.. 
Leider bin ich nicht gerade die Grösste..ich bin so circa 1,67cm klein.. 
Also ich wäre gerne so 1,73cm gross oder so.. 
Ich bin auch nicht sonderlich schlau.. 
Ich rede eigentlich immer sehr viel..wenn ich aber Leute neu kennenlerne..bin ich voll schüchtern..aber dann, wenn man mich besser kennenlernt, hält man mich für total hirngestört..weil ich einfach immer gut drauf bin und eine Scheisse labere.. 
Ich höre im Unterricht eigentlich nie zu..mache immer nur Scherze und laber mit meine/r/m Sitznachbar/in, Hinternachbar/in..und Vordernachbar/in. Was sie manchmal voll aufregt, glaube ich.. 
Tut mir ja leid *zwinker*..aber am besten ist es.. wenn wir den Lochi dissen..scheiss Hurensohn..ich hasse dich du Wixxer..Alter..du siehst aus wie ein Penner..riechst wie einer..und bist auch einer.. 
Wenn es um Schule geht, bin ich sehr sehr sehr sehr vergesslich.. 
Aber sonst eigentlich nicht.. nur in der Schule..
Wenn man mir etwas anvertraut, halt ich auch meine Fresse..absolut, ich bin nicht so ein Plappermäulchen..

Na ja, ich bin eigentliche eine ganz Liebe..ich habe leider keine Schwester..oder Bruder..
Deswegen..habe ich die Beccy..
Beccy..meine kleine Schwester..ich liebe dich über alles auf der ganzen Welt..bitte verlass mich nie!

So, das wars. Aber umsonst habe ich das nicht gemacht!^^


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

siht doppelpost


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

und das musstest du jetzt 2 mal posten?`o.0


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> und das musstest du jetzt 2 mal posten?`o.0


sry doppelpost sooorry,jaa und oma pornos sind auch doof,und tierpornos auch

Gothic porno ruleezz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (19. August 2008)

googelt mal noch bloodshow... da werdet ihr noch viele wiederliche sachen sehen...


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

was ihr alles an porno arten kennt o.0


machen wir ein spiel......wer zurerst herausfindet was für ein anime das meiner signatur ist bekommt ein keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

Insidaa!!


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> was ihr alles an porno arten kennt o.0
> 
> 
> machen wir ein spiel......wer zurerst herausfindet was für ein anime das meiner signatur ist bekommt ein keks
> ...


Bloodsport als anime?


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Bloodsport als anime?



nö ratet weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> googelt mal noch bloodshow... da werdet ihr noch viele wiederliche sachen sehen...


hab nix gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hab nix gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ein grusel film gefunden wo jemand geköpft wird


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hab ein grusel film gefunden wo jemand geköpft wird


gieev link


----------



## luXz (19. August 2008)

Finde die seite irgentwie auch nimmer... mom ich such weiter

Gibts andscheinend nimmer...


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> gieev link



http://www.amazon.de/Flesh-Blood-Show-phan...m/dp/B001758B1M

unten steht beschreiben


ps: das spiel geltet immer noch 

also wer zuerst weiß was für ein anime das in meiner signatur ist bekommt ein keks xP


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

den anime von deinem ava würd cih kennen aba den der signatur......

kommt mir bekannt vor aba hab schon so viele gesehn....


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> den anime von deinem ava würd cih kennen aba den der signatur......
> 
> kommt mir bekannt vor aba hab schon so viele gesehn....



tja is halt schwer...weil das anime nicht viele kennen aber das anime is ziemlich gut^^


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

anhören xD


arschgeil leute wird sich lohnen 10 minuten zu hören xD


----------



## luXz (19. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> anhören xD
> 
> 
> arschgeil leute wird sich lohnen 10 minuten zu hören xD



Junge, durchleute mal denen Hoden!^^


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Junge, durchleute mal denen Hoden!^^


ich weine grad vor lachen so geil xD habs shconmal gehört aber grad 2. mal xD


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

rofl ich lieg grad am boden und weine vor lachen xD


Ps: mein spiel geht immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also wer als erstes erratet was für ein anime das in meiner signatur ist bekommt ein keks o0


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> rofl ich lieg grad am boden und weine vor lachen xD
> 
> 
> Ps: mein spiel geht immer noch
> ...


das ist so geil wa?Krampfader am sack die muss gezogen werde,WHAT THE FUCK?XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> das ist so geil wa?Krampfader am sack die muss gezogen werde,WHAT THE FUCK?XDDDDDDDDDD



ich lach imemrnoch bin grad ungefährin der mitte xD

Ps: mein spiel geht immer noch 

also wer als erstes erratet was für ein anime das in meiner signatur ist bekommt ein keks o0


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

mai hime?^^ also der anime?


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mai hime?^^ also der anime?



nicht ganz...es ist schon mai hime aber nicht nur mai hime ...
trotzdem bekommst hier dein keks  *keks übereich*

ps: das spiel geht weiter

wie heißt die  personen in meiner signatur und was für eine beziehung füren sie? (damit mein ich ob sie freunde feinde oder sonst was sind)


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

*über kecks freu* hab ka vom anime hab den nur auf der page gesehn mit dem fanzeugs die du in der signatur angegeben hast^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *über kecks freu* hab ka vom anime hab den nur auf der page gesehn mit dem fanzeugs die du in der signatur angegeben hast^^



wenn du es herausfindest bekomsmte 3!!!!! kekse!!!


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Tüddüdüdüddelelel


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wenn du es herausfindest bekomsmte 3!!!!! kekse!!!



 Handlung [Bearbeiten]

Die 16-jährige Mai Tokiha (&#40199;&#32701; &#33310;&#34915 kommt dank eines Stipendiums an die Fuuka Gakuen (Fuuka Schule/Campus). Mit ihr kommt ihr kleiner Bruder, Takumi, welcher gesundheitlich angeschlagen ist. Schon auf dem Weg zur Schule wird sie in einen Kampf zwischen zwei HiME verwickelt, während dem sie entdeckt, dass sie selbst ebenfalls ungewöhnliche Kräfte besitzt. Nach kurzer Zeit bekommt sie einen Child genannten Helfer mit Namen Kagutsuchi, welcher als mächtiger weißer Drache Feuerattacken beherrscht.

In der Schule angekommen lernt Mai nach und nach immer mehr Mädchen kennen, die über übermenschliche Kräfte verfügen und muss sich den Orphan genannten Monstern entgegenstellen, welche das Schulgelände und die angrenzende Gegend unsicher machen. Sie wohnt mit der HiME Mikoto Minagi (&#32654;&#34955; &#21629 zusammen.

Die künstlich gezeugte HiME Alyssa Searrs (&#12450;&#12522;&#12483;&#12469;&#12539;&#12471;&#12450;&#12540;&#12474 versucht, die anderen HiME mittels eines Putsches unter ihre Kontrolle zu bringen. Die zwölf HiME erfahren nach Alyssas Niederlage, dass ihre eigentliche Bestimmung ist, gegeneinander zu kämpfen. Die Stärkste soll dann das Wesen Kokuy&#333;g&#363; heiraten, welcher im Gegenzug ein goldenes Zeitalter für die folgenden 300 Jahre garantiert. Bald mischt sich in den Kampf auch Kokuy&#333;g&#363; selbst ein.

ha da^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Handlung [Bearbeiten]
> 
> Die 16-jährige Mai Tokiha (&#40199;&#32701; &#33310;&#34915 kommt dank eines Stipendiums an die Fuuka Gakuen (Fuuka Schule/Campus). Mit ihr kommt ihr kleiner Bruder, Takumi, welcher gesundheitlich angeschlagen ist. Schon auf dem Weg zur Schule wird sie in einen Kampf zwischen zwei HiME verwickelt, während dem sie entdeckt, dass sie selbst ebenfalls ungewöhnliche Kräfte besitzt. Nach kurzer Zeit bekommt sie einen Child genannten Helfer mit Namen Kagutsuchi, welcher als mächtiger weißer Drache Feuerattacken beherrscht.
> 
> ...



fail! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#


das ist mai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> fail!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die hat große busen!


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> die hat große busen!



rofl xD

das sagte einer von ihren mitschüler auch als er sie zum ersten mal gesehen hat xD


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> rofl xD
> 
> das sagte einer von ihren mitschüler auch als er sie zum ersten mal gesehen hat xD


giev link zum film need xDD


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> giev link zum film need xDD



mom

Ps: das hat er nicht gesagt aber sofort bemerkt und wie wild drauf gestarrt xd

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3168777/Mai_Hime_1_part_1_3

bei 6:00 ungefähr xd


----------



## White-Frost (19. August 2008)

zu so später stunde wollt ich auch kurz guten abend sagen^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> zu so später stunde wollt ich auch kurz guten abend sagen^^



dir auch einen guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




machste hier unser spiel mit?


das ziel: finde die namen der personen die in meiner signatur sind ob was für beziehung so haben (ob sie freunde feinde oder so sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## White-Frost (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> dir auch einen guten abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


muss nichs ein bin nich so der große anime fan dann verzupf ich mich glaub ich auch gleich wieder scheint ja so nich mehr die welt los zu sein^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

Was ist das für ein film Melih? brauche eh wieder einen fürn anime abend


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> muss nichs ein bin nich so der große anime fan dann verzupf ich mich glaub ich auch gleich wieder scheint ja so nich mehr die welt los zu sein^^



leider -.-


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

doch ich bin da


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> doch ich bin da


^^


und das von meiner sigantur sind keine hentei ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

aber was dann?

und was fürn film meintest du?


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

personen von einem anime natürlich


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

und was fürn film?


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

kein film ist von einer serie


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

ne du erwähntest vorher n film


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

damit meine ich den film bloodshow das was ich meine ist eine serie


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

was ist bloodshow?

um was gehts da?


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

ne art gruselfilm hab doch vorhin ein link gesendet (das mit dem amazon link) wo so eine frau geköpft wird und so halt


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

achso ^^ ist bissel verwirrend der thread^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

stimmt..

möchste beim raten mithelfen?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

was soll ich raten?


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

welche personen das bei meiner signatur sind und was für eien beziehung habne (ob sie feinde freunde oder so sind)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

jo wie heisst der anime dann kan ich raten^^

kuga-natsuki


fujino-shizuru

habe ich^mal^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

der anime heißt "mai hime"

verdammt du bist gut aber nun zur letzten frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was für eine beziehung haben die? (feinde freunde oder so)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

habe ich die namen richtig?


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

jo


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

ich bin gut ne^^

moment das kann dauern^^ warte mal^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

jetzt musste herausfinden was für eine beziehung die haben?

ob die feinde freunde oder so sind


das dauert aber ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....hast probleme damit das herauszufinden oder was?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

also beide sind 16und 17

Shiziru ist präsidentin des aufsichtrats der akademie und kann Hyome beschwören. Natsuki ist eine sehr gute sportlerin aber ihre schulischen leistungen lassen zu wünschen übrig und Kann Duran beschwören beide sind einer der 12 HIMES

rest kommt gleich moment!


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

das erklärt aber nicht wie sie zu einander stehen ^^


PS: coby and paste bringt nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

ich habe gesagt mom kommt gleuch habe nur geposted das du net denkst dass ich weg bin^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

achso ok^^


ps: als du suchtest hab ich herausgefunden wo du deine signatur geklaut hast xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

wo?
achja sie ist ihre freundin denn in folge 21 oder so will nao Natsuki an den kragen und shiziru lässt das nicht zu
das nao ihr etwas antut sie kämpft gegen nao^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

http://www.razyboard.com/system/morethread...-4431335-0.html


einfahc runter scrollen 


ps: weiß du wo her ich das weiß?

der adminstrator ist weiblich(das natürlich zum stil passt) und die heißt auch blackball und bei dem bild steht blackball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

neion nein ich bin der wahre^^


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> neion nein ich bin der wahre^^




jaja das sagn se alle xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

xDEngel der nacht^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jaja das sagn se alle xD



ach du bist auch noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: haste es nun gefunden @kamui shiro?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

habe ich doch schon geschrieben... scroll rauf


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> habe ich doch schon geschrieben... scroll rauf


nicht ganz sie ist nicht eine freundin von ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

ihre beste^^  Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun auch geil^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

was haste dan geschrieben da steht nur das sie eien freundin von irh ist und sie gerretet hat


ps: nein


sie ist nicht direkt ihr freundin .^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

ihre begleithime voms chicksal ausgewählt sie zu beschützen?


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

überleg mal wiso shizuru natsuki beschützt


und nein sie macht das nicht weil sie natsuki beschützen "muss"


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

shiziru^^

weil sie geschworen hat sie zu beschützen?
weil der lehrer gesagt hat aufpassen oder irgendwer anders?
weils ihre schweseter is?
halbschwester?


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

1.ja hat sich aber wiso?
2.nein
3.nein


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

weil nasuki ihr leben geretett hat als sie im see am ersaufen war oder so


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

moment!


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

ma ne frage dazwischen wenn wir schon bei animes sind^^

kennt wer den anime

Angel Sanctuary

?

hab ihn gesehn und finde ihn genial

muss mir unbeding mal die mangas suchn..


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

na weil ihre elern bei nem autounfall ums leben kamen und jetzt will sie dafür kämpfen das der 21ste distrikt kaputtgemacht wird^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> na weil ihre elern bei nem autounfall ums leben kamen und jetzt will sie dafür kämpfen das der 21ste distrikt kaputtgemacht wird^^



deswegen will natsuki kämpfen


aber wiso will shizuru natsuki beschützen?


----------



## Serran (19. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ma ne frage dazwischen wenn wir schon bei animes sind^^
> 
> kennt wer den anime
> 
> ...



Ich kenns und finds genial!... Hab aber auch noch keine Mangas gefunden.


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

die ovas sind irgend wie so unvollständig... und hab auch noch nix von ner fortsetzung oder so gehört

kann auch daran liegn, dass es von einem sehr umstrittenes thema (inzest) handelt und darum in europa gar net gross davon die rede ist.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

@kamui shiro
ich glaub du kapierst es nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

soll ich dir sagen wiso?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

NEIN

ich bin PRO l33t!^^

weil sergeij und nina shizuru vom thron stürzen wollten und natsuki geholfen hat?


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

dann mahc beim suchen weiter o0


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

ich muss um morgen um 13 uhr raus^^ egal ich suche weiter!


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

ich mus um 9 aufstehn und werde ncoh mindestens bis 4 wach sein^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

lölz 


BT: weil sie ihr beim Kuchenkampf geholfen hat?


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

sol ich nun sagen? bis dus herausgefunden hast dauerts eh ewig ....


ps: nein


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

jo sag du pappnase^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

soll ich wirklich?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

ja will kouri haaaa


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

ok ich sags....


EINFACH NUR SO!!!!!!1111#

warn ur spass xd


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

lol


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

sag jetzt^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

da ja bilder mehr als 1000 worte sagen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





so nun weiß dus


ps: sieht man das bild überhaupt?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

sehe nix bild und wenn sie leseben sein sollten das habe ich schon genannt^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

haste das schon gesagt? davon stand nix



stimmt das sind lesben und in den späteren folgen kommt das auch raus

arg das bild sieht man nicht -.-


na dann einfach ein video

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3469686/ShizNat_Vespera#

bitte sehr


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

habe ich gesagt ja


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

von video seh ich acuh nix^^

hab das gefühl du machst irgend was falsch...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

ja aber gewaltig^^

das is ja pervers ist das!^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

so haber jetzt sieht man es

habs editiert


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

.......


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ja aber gewaltig^^
> 
> das is ja pervers ist das!^^


das geht ja noch es gibt seiten wo es richtig pervers wird zwischen ihrer liebe



ps: solange man keien nibbel oder geschlechtsteiel sieht is das doch ok


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

ne passt ja gefällt mir ja eh^^ lol habe ich mich jetzt geoutet?^^

aber werde jetzt in die heia

muss morgen wech^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ne passt ja gefällt mir ja eh^^ lol habe ich mich jetzt geoutet?^^
> 
> aber werde jetzt in die heia
> 
> muss morgen wech^^



jop hast dich geoutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wer solche sachen geil findet ....ne spass will dir jetzt keien vorwürfe machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja Gute nacht man sieht sich ne^^

edit: nein nix klaue meine eigene^^ so bin jetzt wirklich weg schreibe kein wort mehr!^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gn8 du signatur klauer xD


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

der anime sieht echt net schlecht aus muss ich mir bei gelegenheit mal rinzihn

aba im mom ist und bkeib mein lieblings anime hellsing^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

hellsing ist schon nice^^

ps: bei mai-hime gibt es schon einige sehr lustige stellen xd


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

deathnote ist acuh hammer oder bleach^^

naruto shippudden schau ich auch jede folge


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

me to^^


ps: hier ein bild 

http://myhime.de/index.php?c=image&n=i...soden/09/85.jpg

das ist die stelle als natsuki ein anhalter finden musste weil sie beim knobeln verloren hat und sie mitten bei der autobahn festsitzen


http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3197913/Mai_Hime_9_part_2_2

das ist die folge wo das passiert die stelle ist aber erst kurz vorm schluss


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> me to^^
> 
> 
> ps: hier ein bild
> ...



sieht interessant aus^^ bei so nem anblik würd ciha cuh anhalten^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sieht interessant aus^^ bei so nem anblik würd ciha cuh anhalten^^


aber das beste ist wer die anhalter sind xd


deswegen hab ich auch das video gepostet ^^


----------



## Manoroth (19. August 2008)

lol ok^^ den anime muss ich mir unbedingt ma reinzihn^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

so 21 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erstmal ein /push





Nabend zusammen und willkommen zu dem nachtschwärmer thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> so 21 uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/sign?


----------



## Alanium (19. August 2008)

Guten Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (19. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Abeeeeend! Sag mal Ala, ich hab da sowas gehört, weisst du.. bist du wirklich 14 Jahre alt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

ne sie ist 91 ^^
hiho


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

Nabend


> Abeeeeend! Sag mal Ala, ich hab da sowas gehört, weisst du.. bist du wirklich 14 Jahre alt? unsure.gif



Hättest du was anderes geglaubt?


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Abeeeeend! Sag mal Ala, ich hab da sowas gehört, weisst du.. bist du wirklich 14 Jahre alt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



guck auf ihr geburtsdatum dann siehste es.....


ps: 7 oktober 1993


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

Moin


----------



## Alanium (19. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Abeeeeend! Sag mal Ala, ich hab da sowas gehört, weisst du.. bist du wirklich 14 Jahre alt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie kommst du bloß da drauf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ne, stimmt.^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Moin



Abend ^-^


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Nabend

Huhu Schnuffel <3


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Na worüber sollen wir uns diesmal unterhalten?^^


das spiel gestern war aber ziemlich amüstant hier (die es nicht geshen haben einfach paar seiten zurück gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Rhokan (19. August 2008)

Zurück vom Urlaub, endlich wieder Internet!^^


----------



## Shalor (19. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wie kommst du bloß da drauf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Yay! Gleich alt wie du :> Bzw bist ein Monat und ein Tag älter.  Dann könnten wir doch was zusammen anfangen, findes du nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Was manche bloss ohne Internet machen würden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Dann könnten wir doch was zusammen anfangen, findes du nicht? laugh.gif



Glaub mir, das haben schon viele versucht und haben es nicht überlebt..


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Was manche bloss ohne Internet machen würden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




raus gehen ? oder einfach mal seine uralte spielekonsole raushohlen udn anfangen damit zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Stimmt *Messer zück*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Stimmt *Messer zück* mad.gif



Hugh?
Willst du deine Spielekonsole zerstechen? :O


----------



## Crackmack (19. August 2008)

Huhu Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Stimmt *Messer zück*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



apropro urtalte spielekonsole soltle mal wieder meine NES und SNES entstauben....wenn ich meien NES mal finden würde


----------



## Shalor (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Stimmt *Messer zück*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt.. wir müssen unserem Ruf gerecht werden!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Huhu Leute tongue.gif



Dann dir auch mal einen guten Abend.


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Nein. Das bezog sich auf das "nicht überlebt"


----------



## Shalor (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Nein. Das bezog sich auf das "nicht überlebt"



Ach so. Du willst mich abstechen falls ich Ala rumkriege? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Nein. Das bezog sich auf das "nicht überlebt"



Mann, ich steh heute aber auch auf der Leitung -.-*



> ich Ala rumkriege?



hast du mal daran gedacht, dass du vielleicht schon zu spät kommst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Um das ganze Möchtegern-Macho-Angemache mal zu verkürzen: Caro ist vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Nein. Das bezog sich auf das "nicht überlebt"



wiso sich selbst erstechen? das ist scheise die flecken bekommt man vom teppich dann nie wieder raus -.-

lieber sich erhängen da muss man am schluss nichts putzen


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

gamer sind killer !!!!
stimmt .. 100%tig steht oft in zeitung xd


----------



## Crackmack (19. August 2008)

sagt ma is minas on?^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

nö xd


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Erhängen? Sonst noch Wünsche? Wenn dein Genick nicht bricht, dann hängste da 2 Minuten in der Luft und kannst nicht mehr atmen. Wat ein geiler Tod


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gamer sind killer !!!!
> stimmt .. 100%tig steht oft in zeitung xd



40% der killr spielen videospiele
100% der killer essen brot


wiso verbietet die politiker nicht brot? das ist die killer nahrung schlichthin!!!




ps: besser als 5minuten lang ganz ganz langsam leer zu werden und sehr großen schmerz spüren....ha hab noch ne idee......überdosis medis da kommt auch kein blut


----------



## Crackmack (19. August 2008)

kk habs gesehen xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

GEIL!! Die besten Versionen bisher xD


----------



## Shalor (19. August 2008)

Pff Ala's Freund hat keine Chance gegen Shalor! Wenn ich meine 2h Axe hervorhole, einmal MS und der liegt am Boden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir könnten doch auch ne dreierbeziehung führen?


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Du bist jünger als Caro. Mädchen suchen sich zum großen Teil Jungs, die mindestens ein Jahr älter sind, weil sie selber meistens 2 Jahre voraus sind vom Kopf her..


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 40% der killr spielen videospiele
> 100% der killer essen brot



100% haben schonmal nen bundeskanzler gesehen ! verbietet die !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Du bist jünger als Caro. Mädchen suchen sich zum großen Teil Jungs, die mindestens ein Jahr älter sind, weil sie selber meistens 2 Jahre voraus sind vom Kopf her..



ahja und ich dachte immer das machen die damit sie vor den anderen mädchen angeben xD


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 40% der killr spielen videospiele
> 100% der killer essen brot
> 
> 
> wiso verbietet die politiker nicht brot? das ist die killer nahrung schlichthin!!!


Wie ich diesen beschissenen Spruch hasse! Den liest man jeden Tag und dabei ist das der größte Schwachsinn,
den man sich ausdenken kann! Ich weiß, dass es nicht am Killerspielen liegt, dass Leute durchdrehen, aber in Gottes Namen hört auf, diesen dämlichen Spruch zubenutzen! 
Brot und Spiele sind 2 komplett verschieden Dinge, Brot, bzw. Essen, brauch man zum Leben, wie kann man das mit Spielen vergleichen?!


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Pff Ala's Freund hat keine Chance gegen Shalor! Wenn ich meine 2h Axe hervorhole, einmal MS und der liegt am Boden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wünsche hat der kerl tse


----------



## Shalor (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Du bist jünger als Caro. Mädchen suchen sich zum großen Teil Jungs, die mindestens ein Jahr älter sind, weil sie selber meistens 2 Jahre voraus sind vom Kopf her..




Das haben schon manche gesagt, und keine konnte wiederstehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. August 2008)

Minas siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggggggggg xD


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 100% haben schonmal nen bundeskanzler gesehen ! verbietet die !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das würde bedeuten, dass jeder Jugendliche in Deutschland einen Fernseher hat oder eine Zeitung bekommt. Davon geh ich allerdings nicht aus :>
Vielleicht gehört, aber gesehen glaub ich nich *g*


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie ich diesen beschissenen Spruch hasse! Den liest man jeden Tag und dabei ist das der größte Schwachsinn,
> den man sich ausdenken kann! Ich weiß, dass es nicht am Killerspielen liegt, dass Leute durchdrehen, aber in Gottes Namen hört auf, diesen dämlichen Spruch zubenutzen!
> Brot und Spiele sind 2 komplett verschieden Dinge, Brot, bzw. Essen, brauch man zum Leben, wie kann man das mit Spielen vergleichen?!



denk an dein blutdruck Lurock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


das ist ja auch eigendlich ein scherz oder wer tut das ernst nehmen?


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

ja ich hab eine signatur und? ...


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> hast du mal daran gedacht, dass du vielleicht schon zu spät kommst? wink.gif






> Um das ganze Möchtegern-Macho-Angemache mal zu verkürzen: Caro ist vergeben rolleyes.gif



                                                                                 *hust*
Irgendwer hatte das vor dir gesagt, ich weiß nur nicht mehr wer?!


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja ich hab eine signatur und? ...



ich hab auch eine signatur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111eineinself


----------



## Crackmack (19. August 2008)

ach egal -.-


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> *hust*
> Irgendwer hatte das vor dir gesagt, ich weiß nur nicht mehr wer?!




Zwischen zu spät "kommen" und "erscheinen" liegen Welten. Selbst ich habe nicht verstanden was du wolltest, scheinbar hats keiner getan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Zwischen zu spät "kommen" und "erscheinen" liegen Welten. Selbst ich habe nicht verstanden was du wolltest, scheinbar hats keiner getan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und manche haben gar nicht mal gelesen was geschrieben hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Zwischen zu spät "kommen" und "erscheinen" liegen Welten. Selbst ich habe nicht verstanden was du wolltest, scheinbar hats keiner getan



Ich rede nunmal gerne in Rätseln.


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ach egal -.-



nun ist es egal tse^^


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

nabend


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

N'Abend


----------



## Crackmack (19. August 2008)

die heutige jugend *kopfschüttel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nun ist es egal tse^^



So sind halt die menschen einfach unberechenbar und machen imemr was sinnloses und sagen am schluss "ach egal" oder "vergiss es"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Melih und meine Wenigkeit sind wohl die einzigen, die sich über die heutige Jugend beschweren können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nebst Lurock - naja fast


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> N'Abend


Ahoi ´hoi



> Nebst Lurock


Wenn Lurock anfängt sich über die heutige Jugend zu beschweren lach ich ihn aus =P


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

tjo life is hard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (19. August 2008)

Hat irgendjemand hier ein vernünftiges Thema? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Melih und meine Wenigkeit sind wohl die einzigen, die sich über die heutige Jugend beschweren können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wiso den?^^



jup wir könnten das "spiel" forstsetzen was man gestern angefangen haben


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das ist ja auch eigendlich ein scherz oder wer tut das ernst nehmen?


Es gibt genug Leute die den Mist ernst nehmen...


----------



## Crackmack (19. August 2008)

Also ich fang noch mal an es is gaaaanz einfach ich will brauch möchte eine B.l.a.c.k Signatur verstanden?^^


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Sind hier echt alle so jung? Und ich dachte schon ich wäre der Jüngste mit meinen 15 Jahren...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Da solltest du dir die verschiedenen Geburtsdaten angucken^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Melih und meine Wenigkeit sind wohl die einzigen, die sich über die heutige Jugend beschweren können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


why?


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Da solltest du dir die verschiedenen Geburtsdaten angucken^^



ok jetzt weiß ich was du meinst ^^


ps: wir können das spiel was man gestern hier gemacht haben weitermachen xD


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Da solltest du dir die verschiedenen Geburtsdaten angucken^^


Zu faul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand hier ein vernünftiges Thema?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Ich habe nur mitgelesen gestern Nacht... kA wat fürn Spiel. War ich zu müde für


----------



## Crackmack (19. August 2008)

Minas hast das gelesen was ich geschrieben hab?^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Melih und meine Wenigkeit sind wohl die einzigen, die sich über die heutige Jugend beschweren können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also wenn lu mitspammen darf will ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der is auch nid wirklich älta als ich xD


----------



## Alanium (19. August 2008)

Wieso sollte Lurock das dürfen, Siu? oO


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Hab auch gesagt, naja fast. 
Grmldigrml :X

Dachte er wäre 89er oder 88er^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Sind hier echt alle so jung? Und ich dachte schon ich wäre der Jüngste mit meinen 15 Jahren...



Wir sind hier beinahe alle 15 (oder jünger -.-*)
Das lässt sich jedoch nicht aus unseren Posts herausinterpretieren, sondern kann nur durch das besuchen unserer Mybuffed Seite ergründet werden. Weiter möchte ich behaupten trotz meines jungen Alters der Deutschen Sprache mächtig zu sein und mich in 2% aller Fälle so zu benehmen, wie es sein sollte.


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Minas hast das gelesen was ich geschrieben hab?^^



keine zeit atm und keine lust .. wohl beides^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> also wenn lu mitspammen darf will ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sind ja nur 4 jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: machen wir weiter mit gestern....


also wer zuerstz heraufindet was für ein anime das in meiner signatur ist gewinnt^^


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Wir sind hier beinahe alle 15 (oder jünger -.-*)
> Das lässt sich jedoch nicht aus unseren Posts herausinterpretieren, sondern kann nur durch das besuchen unserer Mybuffed Seite ergründet werden. Weiter möchte ich behaupten trotz meines jungen Alters der Deutschen Sprache mächtig zu sein und mich in 2% aller Fälle so zu benehmen, wie es sein sollte.


Gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

Wie alt bist du denn, minas? :O


----------



## Crackmack (19. August 2008)

Minaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas!? *schnaub* Hast du gelesen was ich geschrieben hab!!!???   


Need wuteimer


----------



## Crackmack (19. August 2008)

verdammt wiso binich immer so langesam xD


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> also wer zuerstz heraufindet was für ein anime das in meiner signatur ist gewinnt^^



Einfach mal den Anime Fan thread durchsuchen...


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Er is auch 90er..

Oar ne. Anime raten, lass ma. Dafür gibs den Anime/Manga Thread


----------



## Alanium (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hab auch gesagt, naja fast.
> Grmldigrml :X
> 
> Dachte er wäre 89er oder 88er^^


Der ist Jahrgang... ach, ich sag's lieber nicht, bekomm nur Ärger von ihm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Wir sind hier beinahe alle 15 (oder jünger -.-*)
> Das lässt sich jedoch nicht aus unseren Posts herausinterpretieren, sondern kann nur durch das besuchen unserer Mybuffed Seite ergründet werden. Weiter möchte ich behaupten trotz meines jungen Alters der Deutschen Sprache mächtig zu sein und mich in 2% aller Fälle so zu benehmen, wie es sein sollte.



Ich bin 17 und warte auf den Tag an dem ich 18 werde. Da darf ich legal alk trinken .. toll ... hmm ok bringt mir nicht viel ausser das ich autofahren kann ... also wayne


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Der ist Jahrgang... ach, ich sag's lieber nicht, bekomm nur Ärger von ihm.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Er is ebenfalls 90er.. bin ja nich doof und schau nich auf sein Profil :>


----------



## Alanium (19. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Wir sind hier beinahe alle 15 (oder jünger -.-*)
> Das lässt sich jedoch nicht aus unseren Posts herausinterpretieren, sondern kann nur durch das besuchen unserer Mybuffed Seite ergründet werden. Weiter möchte ich behaupten trotz meines jungen Alters der Deutschen Sprache mächtig zu sein und mich in 2% aller Fälle so zu benehmen, wie es sein sollte.


Nur 2%? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Ich bin 17 und warte auf den Tag an dem ich 18 werde. Da darf ich legal alk trinken .. toll ... hmm ok bringt mir nicht viel ausser das ich autofahren kann ... also wayne



Hugh?
Du darfst auch schon mit 16 Legal Alkohol trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Nur 2%?



Ich glaube, ich habe mit 2% übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Er is ebenfalls 90er.. bin ja nich doof und schau nich auf sein Profil :>


Jaja, bloß welcher 90er? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. August 2008)

so bin ma tv guckn was auch immer so läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> so bin ma tv guckn was auch immer so läuft tongue.gif



Little Britian neue Staffel


----------



## Alanium (19. August 2008)

Viel Spaß, Crackmack.^^


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> so bin ma tv guckn was auch immer so läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Family guy


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

25. Aug 1990.. welcher 90er denn sonst? 1890?


----------



## Alanium (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> 25. Aug 1990.. welcher 90er denn sonst? 1890?


Eben nicht.^^


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Caro. Es gibt kein anderen 90er Jahrgang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Eben nicht.^^



Mädschen!
hast du nicht Vokabeln zu lernen?


----------



## Alanium (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Caro. Es gibt kein anderen 90er Jahrgang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich meinte damit, dass er nicht 1990 geboren worden ist.^^ Frag ihn doch selbst, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, ob er es dir verraten wird.^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

guten aaaaabend


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit, dass er nicht 1990 geboren worden ist.^^ Frag ihn doch selbst, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, ob er es dir verraten wird.^^


wann dann?!


@buffedgorilla moin


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> guten aaaaabend


abend


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

wuhu war heut auf nem bday von nem freund kart fahren is ja mal geil :>


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> wuhu war heut auf nem bday von nem freund kart fahren is ja mal geil :>


Welche Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit?


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Heut gibt es doch um 22:15 neue Staffel Switch Reloaded, oder?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Welche Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit?


lahm, wars erste mal und musste mit nem kinderkart fahrn weil ich so klein bin   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  XD aber hat trotzdem spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Hugh?
> Du darfst auch schon mit 16 Legal Alkohol trinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wodka ist ab 18 ...
bier ist für mich kein alk .. nur ein kp mittel das man bisle trinken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Heut gibt es doch um 22:15 neue Staffel Switch Reloaded, oder?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> wuhu war heut auf nem bday von nem freund kart fahren is ja mal geil :>



Du findest das geil?
Hatte es einen besonders harten Sitz oder was? ^.^


> Heut gibt es doch um 22:15 neue Staffel Switch Reloaded, oder?!



Jap, imho eine der besten Deutschen Serien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> lahm, wars erste mal und musste mit nem kinderkart fahrn weil ich so klein bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie groß biste denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Du findest das geil?
> Hatte es einen besonders harten Sitz oder was? ^.^
> 
> 
> ...


oO


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Bitte sag nicht ab 16 legal Alkohol trinken. Ist falsch. Bier ist das einzige alkoholische Getränk, das ab 16 frei zugänglich ist.


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit, dass er nicht 1990 geboren worden ist.^^ Frag ihn doch selbst, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, ob er es dir verraten wird.^^



wann sonst Oo ...
ok ich bin nid 1990 geboren und nicht 17 .. hmm GEIL ich kann tun und lassen was ich will denn ich hab kein alter^^


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> genau


gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> lahm, wars erste mal und musste mit nem kinderkart fahrn weil ich so klein bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lol... Aber Kart fahren ist schon ganz witzig...


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Wie groß biste denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klein viel zu klein viel zu viel zu klein für mein alter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> bier ist für mich kein alk .. nur ein kp mittel das man bisle trinken kann



So seh ich da nicht,
Du brauchst halt verdammt viel Geld um betrunken zu werden...


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol... Aber Kart fahren ist schon ganz witzig...


jo^^


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> klein viel zu klein viel zu viel zu klein für mein alter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie alt biste den? aufjedenfdall biste net 1909 geboren (das steht bei den profil xd)


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

Was istn das them?Kann mich einer aufkören?


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Bitte sag nicht ab 16 legal Alkohol trinken. Ist falsch. Bier ist das einzige alkoholische Getränk, das ab 16 frei zugänglich ist.


Falsch, alle alkoholischen Getränke, die keinen Brandwein oder Brandweinessenz enthalten, darf man mit 16 konsumieren.


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> So seh ich da nicht,
> Du brauchst halt verdammt viel Geld um betrunken zu werden...



Naja es gibt ja genug Partys mit flatratesaufen usw...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Bitte sag nicht ab 16 legal Alkohol trinken. Ist falsch. Bier ist das einzige *alkoholische *Getränk, das ab 16 frei zugänglich ist.



Made my Day x)



> Naja es gibt ja genug Partys mit flatratesaufen usw...



Ehrlichgesagt hatte ich nie vor so ein Etablissement aufzusuchen, dafür ist mir das niveau zu niedrig.
Wenn du mal ein Organisator warst, weißt du, wie teuer das werden kann, wenn du Bier kaufen gehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wie alt biste den? aufjedenfdall biste net 1909 geboren (das steht bei den profil xd)


XD 14 und iwie kp 1.49m groß oder so :/


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

ja mir egal wodka bekomm ich auch wenn ich nocht nicht 18 bin und von bier bekommt man bauchweh wenn man es auf ex trinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja mir egal wodka bekomm ich auch wenn ich nocht nicht 18 bin und von bier bekommt man bauchweh wenn man es auf ex trinkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die ganzen Billigkioske verkaufen einem doch ehh alles was man haben will, egal wie alt man ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> XD 14 und iwie kp 1.49m groß oder so :/



dann ändere mal bei dein geburtsdatum bei den profil

1909 ist gar nicht möglich xD

du meintest doch eh 1994 oder? o0


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> dann ändere mal bei dein geburtsdatum bei den profil
> 
> 1909 ist gar nicht möglich xD
> 
> du meintest doch eh 1994 oder? o0


ne man XD is doch nur spaß denkste ich mein das ersnt? xD 1909 lol XD


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Was ist an "alkoholisch" Made my day?


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> ne man XD is doch nur spaß denkste ich mein das ersnt? xD 1909 lol XD



vielicht haste dich ja vertippt xD


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

ach ich dachte das stimmt dann wärst du bald 100 jahre alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wollte dir schon gz sagen /cry


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> vielicht haste dich ja vertippt xD


Das wird aber ziemlich schwierig aus 1994 1909 zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

naja dieser thread wird eh erst um 0:00 intressant ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach ich dachte das stimmt dann wärst du bald 100 jahre alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oO


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Das wird aber ziemlich schwierig aus 1994 1909 zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> ja mir egal wodka bekomm ich auch wenn ich nocht nicht 18 bin und von bier bekommt man bauchweh wenn man es auf ex trinkt



Vorerst: ich sprech da nicht aus eigenerfahrung, aber ein hautnahes Erlebnis war es schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es war open Air, ein Kumpel von mir und meine Wenigkeit sind Freundinnen meinerseits abholen gegangen, dann zu mir.
Er meinte ein bisschen angeben zu müssen, trank 2 Wassergläser Wodka auf Ex (Das war die Halbe Flasche...) und schien es locker zu verkraften.
Später am Tag, es gab dann noch ein paar Bierchen und die Mädels waren weg, wurde er plötzlich total müde und schlief auf dem Sofa ein, ca. eine Stunde später sprang er plötzlich auf, wie ein panierter Biber und rannte zur Toilette...
Leider verlor er einen Teil seines Mageninhalts auf dem Weg dahin...
Da es nunmal mein haus war, hatte ich die ehrenvolle aufgabe, aufzuwischen...-.-*
Seitdem hat ers gelassen mit dem Wodka..
Ich hoffe es war unterhatsam und einigen eine Lehre und ihr könnt euch ´nu auf meine kosten amüseren..^-^



> naja dieser thread wird eh erst um 0:00 intressant



Naja, da kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen..Mods gehen ja bekanntlich nur wenige Minuten in der Woche schlafen.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Solange ihr hier gerade an sehr sehr "wichtigen" themen zu disskutieren seid guck ich mir dann strawberry panic an


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

ich hab nur 1ma gereiert .. und das weil ich einfach alles gemischt habe ..
shihsa+alk+schnupf = passt nid

sonst hab ich noch nie gereiert .. aber ich sprech auch aus eigenerfahrung .. kolege trinkt auch imemr zuviel .. entwede man mert wann ende ist oder nicht ..

naja egal mag wodka mehr als bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Solange ihr hier gerade an sehr sehr "wichtigen" themen zu disskutieren seid guck ich mir dann strawberry panic an


have fun =)


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> have fun =)



Wenn ihr wüsstet worum es um strawberry panic geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


(ich verfolge trotzdem den thread^^)


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wüsstet worum es um strawberry panic geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


worum gehts denn da?


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich hab nur 1ma gereiert .. und das weil ich einfach alles gemischt habe ..
> shihsa+alk+schnupf = passt nid
> 
> sonst hab ich noch nie gereiert .. aber ich sprech auch aus eigenerfahrung .. kolege trinkt auch imemr zuviel .. entwede man mert wann ende ist oder nicht ..
> ...



Ein Kumpel von mir hat auf seiner ersten Party gleich soviel getrunken, dass er zusammengebrochen ist.. Krankenwagen kam dann und die Party war vorbei.. Naja so gut war sie sowieso net gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> worum gehts denn da?


!google strawberry panic


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> !google strawberry panic


1 post im postcounter mehr is besser als nix XD dann such ich jetzt halt selber :/


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Ein Kumpel von mir hat auf seiner ersten Party gleich soviel getrunken, dass er zusammengebrochen ist.. Krankenwagen kam dann und die Party war vorbei.. Naja so gut war sie sowieso net gewesen



Was für ein draufgänger :S


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> 1 post im postcounter mehr is besser als nix XD dann such ich jetzt halt selber :/


Du hast 272 Posts von 363 hier drin! Toofer Spamm0r!


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> worum gehts denn da?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strawberry_Panic!


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hat auf seiner ersten Party gleich soviel getrunken, dass er zusammengebrochen ist.. Krankenwagen kam dann und die Party war vorbei.. Naja so gut war sie sowieso net gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wasn depp


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Du hast 272 Posts von 363 hier drin! Toofer Spamm0r!



Wo schau ich das nach? Oô



> wasn depp



Die böse formulierung von "Draufgänger" und das, was ich sagen wollte, es aber ncith getan habe weil´s vielleicht beleidigend sein könnte


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Was für ein draufgänger :S


Ja das Problem war ja auch, dass seine Eltern ihm natürlich verboten hatten was zu trinken, er ist ja noch unter 16 *hust*... Ich denke mal das hat ordentlich Stress gegeben


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strawberry_Panic!


och menno alles auf englisch  xD


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

erste party trinkt man nie zuviel .. dann denken die elten ah gut er ist nicht so einer .. und dann darf man nochma party machen tse ..


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> och menno alles auf englisch  xD



guck einfach bei google nach hab da sofort was auf deutsch gefunden xD


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Wo schau ich das nach? Oô


Hier...


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Ja das Problem war ja auch, dass seine Eltern ihm natürlich verboten hatten was zu trinken, er ist ja noch unter 16 *hust*... Ich denke mal das hat ordentlich Stress gegeben



Was hat er denn für Eltern? ZzZzzz


----------



## Alanium (19. August 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Ja das Problem war ja auch, dass seine Eltern ihm natürlich verboten hatten was zu trinken, er ist ja noch unter 16 *hust*... Ich denke mal das hat ordentlich Stress gegeben


Das ist ja wohl mal dämlicher als dämlich. O.O


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

3853 *hust*

320 Post im Nachtschwärmer und 640 insgesamt, mann bin ich gut ^-^


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

welche die sich um ihn kümmern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> guck einfach bei google nach hab da sofort was auf deutsch gefunden xD


jo hab mir kurz anisearchthema dazu angeguckt, naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wers mag


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hier...


hab viel zuwenig hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /cry


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Was hat er denn für Eltern? ZzZzzz


Aber echt! Ich wohn fast alleine, ich darf tun und lassen was das Herz begehrt... =P


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Ich freu mich schon wenn gleich buffedgorilla gleich schreibt wiso ich so etwas angucke xD


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> welche die sich um ihn kümmern?



Es ist weitgehend bekannt, dass Kindergenau dass tun, was ihnen verboten wrd..


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon wenn gleich buffedgorilla gleich schreibt wiso ich so etwas angucke xD


wiEso guckst du soetwas an???


----------



## Alanium (19. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hier...


Yeah, bin auf den 4. vorgerückt. xD

1.654 von 2.656 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Yeah, bin auf den 4. vorgerückt. xD


spammerin !!! und lurock auch spammer !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

spamt halt noch mehr -.-^^

tse tse tse

naja egal gibt leute die stehen am morgen früh auf und haben noch was vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- tv kuken aka me = off cucu
me = 2nd pew pew


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> spammerin !!! und lurock auch spammer !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab noch keinen Post mit der Absicht geschrieben, einen mehr zuhaben!
Auf mir lastet bloß oftmals der Fluch der Langeweile...


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Ich hol mir jetzt ein Bier :>


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> wiEso guckst du soetwas an???



du weiß doch gar nicht um was es da geht ! ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> spamt halt noch mehr -.-^^
> 
> tse tse tse
> 
> ...


bye


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> du weiß doch gar nicht um was es da geht ! ^^


Um Lesben.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

Nacht Minas


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Um Lesben.


warum net gleich so?? jetz weiß ich worums geht :> und waurm guckst du das jetz ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> du weiß doch gar nicht um was es da geht ! ^^


um panische Erdbeeren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Um Lesben.



ich wusste es das lurock die antwort zu erst findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Um Lesben.


Dann guck ichs jetzt auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nein Spaß


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

erdber lesben 4tw^^
naja wie gesagt bäm me = wech


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> und waurm guckst du das jetz ??



Es geht um Lesben und du fragst, warum er es schaut?!


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> erdber lesben 4tw^^
> naja wie gesagt bäm me = wech


bye


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Es geht um Lesben und du fragst, warum er es schaut?!


xD ja ich frage warum er es schaut.


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich wusste es das lurock die antwort zu erst findet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer bilder ankukt merkts auch schnell



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> xD ja ich frage warum er es schaut.



das wirste nie herausfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wer bilder ankukt merkts auch schnell


Wo gibts denn das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> xD ja ich frage warum er es schaut.


Wenn du das ernst meinst, dann ist das eine Sache, die du noch nicht verstehst... 
Aber das kommt noch, das kommt noch... xD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das wirste nie herausfinden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 =( schade


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn du das ernst meinst, dann ist das eine Sachen, die du noch nicht verstehst...
> Aber das kommt noch, das kommt noch... xD


naja ich meine es ist...gezeichnet...! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> xD ja ich frage warum er es schaut.



Ich schätze mal es geht um ein sonderbares selbstexperiment, ich hoffe, ich habe nicht zu viel verraten...


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Ist das ein Hentai?


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal es geht um ein sonderbares selbstexperiment, ich hoffe, ich habe nicht zu viel verraten...


In die Antwort kann man viel hineininterpretieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ist das ein Hentai?


Nein, das wüsst ich... denk ich mal...


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

ich weiß nicht ob es die korrekte bezeichnung ist, aber es geht in diese Richtung.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> naja ich meine es ist...gezeichnet...!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 pff ihr mit euren "einen" gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich gucks an weils ein kumpel von mir empfehlte (ich gcuk grad die 1 folge an)


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, das wüsst ich... denk ich mal...


Hrmpf.. Schade..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> pff ihr mit euren "einen" gedanken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


achsooo, ich  dachte du kanntest es vorher und guckst es schon länger ^^


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> pff ihr mit euren "einen" gedanken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo kann man das denn gucken? *hust*


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> pff ihr mit euren "einen" gedanken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Guckst du dir einen Duden an, wenn ich ihn dir empfehle? =P


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

OG OG heute noch 400 posts 7 min zeit noch !!! xD


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Lesben aber kein pr0n.. ist doch öde °_° (da hab ich jetzt was gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Guckst du dir einen Duden an, wenn ich ihn dir empfehle? =P



x)


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Lesben aber kein pr0n.. ist doch öde °_° (da hab ich jetzt was gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja und zwar die Wahrheit!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Lesben aber kein pr0n.. ist doch öde °_° (da hab ich jetzt was gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tsetsetse siu wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Lesben aber kein pr0n.. ist doch öde °_° (da hab ich jetzt was gesagt blush.gif )



Edith meinte, mist, falsch herausinterpretiert.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Wo kann man das denn gucken? *hust*



myvideo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ps: da zeigen die keine sex szenen (meinte mein kumpel)


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Guckst du dir einen Duden an, wenn ich ihn dir empfehle? =P



nein aber jedes anime das mir wer empfelt


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> myvideo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hihihhihihi er hat sex gesgat XD


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> myvideo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer sagt denn dass ich die sehen will? Ich interessiere mich für die hintergrundstory  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Damit hast du voll dein unwissheit bewiesen :O



Damit hast du dich voll als kein pr0n-Lesben-Gucker geoutet.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Guckst du dir einen Duden an, wenn ich ihn dir empfehle? =P


ich schon xd


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn dass ich die sehen will? Ich interessiere mich für die hintergrundstory
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jajajajaja xD hmm das mit den 400 posts wird wohl nix mehr =( ^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Damit hast du dich voll als kein pr0n-Lesben-Gucker geoutet.. unsure.gif



Tanthe Edit meint, ich habe mich verlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Damit hast du dich voll als kein pr0n-Lesben-Gucker geoutet..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er hats nur falsch verstanden...


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Lesben aber kein pr0n.. ist doch öde °_° (da hab ich jetzt was gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/signed


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> /signed


Geh schlafen! =P


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Geh schlafen! =P


/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wollt ich schon immer mal machen xD


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

wie hier alle ein aufstand machen wenn man nur "lesben" sagt o0


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

1, 2 oder 3... letzte Chance..


Vorbei!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

lesben!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wie hier alle ein aufstand machen wenn man nur "lesben" sagt o0


wieso aufstand?!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> lesben!


selber lesbe ! xD


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> wieso aufstand?!



da fragen sich fast alle wo man es anschaut xd


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> da fragen sich fast alle wo man es anschaut xd


1 hat gefragt oO


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> da fragen sich fast alle wo man es anschaut xd


Ich kenn da ne DB mit allen Filmen, da brauch ich mir keine Sorgen zumachen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> 1 hat gefragt oO


Genau!!! ICH!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Genau!!! ICH!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau !!! naja ich bin jetz off switch gucken <3 bis morgen nachti


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> 1 hat gefragt oO



aber für die antwort haben sich alle intressiert nur keiner hat sich getraut (fatsd keiner) zu fragen!


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> genau !!! naja ich bin jetz off switch gucken <3 bis morgen nachti


bye


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> aber für die antwort haben sich alle intressiert nur keiner hat sich getraut (fatsd keiner) zu fragen!


xD könnte wohl möglich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Nur eine DB Lu? Ich kenne 50 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Nur eine DB Lu? Ich kenne 50
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die eine liefert aber 100% das was sie verspricht und beinhaltet so ziemlich alles...
Ich kenn auch noch mehr, aber die andern benutz ich nur selten.


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

meine Uhr zeigt 22:23 an und switch hat noch immer nicht angefangen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Switch Reloaded kommt! LOLOLOLO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Na endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin dann auch mal wech, baba


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Yea. Horatio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - lol mit Stefan Raab, passt soo geil


----------



## Lurock (19. August 2008)

Ich bin maln Film gucken und danach penn0rn, bye!

Ist 13 Geister gut?

Edit: Egal, ich guckn trotzdem...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bye!


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Naja... ich find ihn ziemlich daneben. Aber is geschmackssache

#1000 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vakeros (19. August 2008)

gz zu nr.1000
hi everyone


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

was macht ihr so?^^


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Internet herumstöbern... und nebenbei Switch gucken


----------



## Vakeros (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> was macht ihr so?^^



rumsurfen, switch gucken und vista auf meinem pc installieren


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

ich guck grad so neben bei die 2 folge von strawberry panic an


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Switch zu Ende --> Wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

Mann war die Sendung Geil x)


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Hehe. Fands auch genial xD


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

Besonders das Poesialbum - Die super Reime x)


----------



## Happening (19. August 2008)

Naja aber CSI Miami war net allzu lustig.. Aber sonst wars genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

Ich fand die Szene mit dme Küchenmesser bei CSI schon ziemlich köstlich ^-^


----------



## Vakeros (19. August 2008)

bild ich mir das ein oder gibs hier plötzlich einen haufen user die ich noch nie gesehn hab?
und switch war ganz ok.ich genieß jetzt den quatsch comedy club


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

Quatsch Comedy Club ist meiner Meinung nach niveaulose unterhaltung mit dem wohl unsymphatischten und nervigsten Homosexuellen Moderator , den ich je gesehen habe..

Just my two cents...


----------



## Vakeros (19. August 2008)

der kerl isn homo?


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Ja :>


----------



## Vakeros (19. August 2008)

tja man lernt nie aus


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> tja man lernt nie aus



Wie kann man das bitte übersehen?! x)
Er trägt einen Weißgrauen anzug mit róse Hemdchen und tänzelt am Anfang der Show lustig herum? hallo?!


----------



## Vakeros (19. August 2008)

vieleicht is er einfach nur gut drauf
außerdem hab ich nich wirklich auf den typen geachtet


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Kalkofes Mattscheibe im Doppelpack xD looool


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

x)

*Sozialkommunistische Pornounion!*



K-A-D-A !

Kader Loth --> Ladung Kot !


----------



## Siu (19. August 2008)

Ja. Dank Velform Smile habe ich meine Zähne um 32 Nuances aufgewertet. Jetzt brauch ich kein Licht mehr, wenn ich auf Klo muss


----------



## Vakeros (19. August 2008)

SPD was solln diese 5 buchstaben heißen?lol


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

Kamui shiro hat mir mit dem tot gedroht!!!!!Ich hab nichts gemacht!!!!^^


----------



## Siu (20. August 2008)

Bin ma schon off :> Gute Nacht zusammen


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

0:05 langsam wird es jetzt hier intressant ^^


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Ja find ich auch,jetzt sind alel schlafen,jetz kann man über pornos reden*hust*xD ^^dein komischer porno hentai gestern war lol wie der zwischen ihren dingan landet und ksuchelt xD


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

^^


ps: sollen wir das psiel nochmal spielen? hab diesmal ein anders anime !


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (20. August 2008)

> Kamui shiro hat mir mit dem tot gedroht!!!!!Ich hab nichts gemacht!!!!^^



Das tut er öfters, wenn er langweili hat.


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Das tut er öfters, wenn er langweili hat.


ach echt,weil ich gesagt hab WAR ist scheiße xD


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

So machen wir das wie letztes mal aber diesmal zeig ich euch ein bild und irh müsst heraufinden was für ein anime das ist o0





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> So machen wir das wie letztes mal aber diesmal zeig ich euch ein bild und irh müsst heraufinden was für ein anime das ist o0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


strawberrypanic?


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> strawberrypanic?




jop .....


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> jop .....


Bissel intelligenter hättestes machen können,wenn man dich zitieren will steht linkname da und dan auch der name,daher hab ichs,ich kenn mich nicht mit animes aus xD


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Bissel intelligenter hättestes machen können,wenn man dich zitieren will steht linkname da und dan auch der name,daher hab ichs,ich kenn mich nicht mit animes aus xD



verdammt -.-



hab ein neues spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (das wird schwer)


also finde heraus bei welche mai-hime folge shizuru natsuki küssen will ^^


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> verdammt -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weiss ich doch nicht xDKeine porno fragen da oder so?xD


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Weiss ich doch nicht xDKeine porno fragen da oder so?xD



ne ^^

ich hab ja nicht gesagt das du das auswendig könnst (ich wusste das du das nicht weoß) deswegen hab ich auch gesagt du sollt die folge "suchen"


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (20. August 2008)

So ihr lieben,
ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg zum Flughafen, für 12 Tage nach Portugal solls gehen.
Man sieht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

na dann viel spass im urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Nabend!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

hallo!! das relaunchd giga is iwie kewl^^


----------



## Shalor (20. August 2008)

Abend...


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

läuft was im fernsehr heute?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> läuft was im fernsehr heute?


ich schau giga <3


----------



## Siu (20. August 2008)

Fußball

Nabend


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Fußball
> 
> Nabend


Fußball ist langweilig,ich mein nen spielfilm oder so.Oder läuft i-wo Kickboxen oder Boxen?^^


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Abend leute

 na was für ein gesprächsthema haben wir diesmal?


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Abend leute
> 
> na was für ein gesprächsthema haben wir diesmal?


alles nur nicht deine anima spiele bitte xD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> alles nur nicht deine anima spiele bitte xD


genau xD


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Na gut -.-

na dann ich guck weiter strawberry panic an o0


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2008)

Es läuft ST Nemesis
:->


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Es läuft ST Nemesis
> :->



ich mag kein ST :>


----------



## Siu (20. August 2008)

Wer mag das schon. Billiger Abklatsch von Star Wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wer mag das schon. Billiger Abklatsch von Star Wars
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte? Aber sonst geht es noch...


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Bitte? Aber sonst geht es noch...



wo er recht hat ,hat er recht...


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wo er recht hat ,hat er recht...



Nur doof das Star Trek seit 1966 läuft und Star Wars erst 1977 in die Kinos kam :-> Wenn man versucht Trekkies zu provozieren und beleidigen sollte sich schon die Mühe machen und wenigstens richtige Aussagen treffen!


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

hiho mädels


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hiho mädels


hallo minas


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Nur doof das Star Trek seit 1966 läuft und Star Wars erst 1977 in die Kinos kam :-> Wenn man versucht Trekkies zu provozieren und beleidigen sollte sich schon die Mühe machen und wenigstens richtige Aussagen treffen!



mag sein aber ST sieht ziemlich billig aus ....


@minas 

moin moin minas


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

sarttrek > starwars was zeit angeht ..
und man kann kult nicht vergleichen ..
tse ist wie wenn ihr wc3 mit wow vergleicht .. oder cs mit aoc ..


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> mag sein aber ST sieht ziemlich billig aus ....



Ahja... wo denn bitte?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

btw hab meinen 400. post verschlafne XD hihi


----------



## Lurock (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> mag sein aber ST sieht ziemlich billig aus ....


ST ist 11 Jahre älter und es ist eine Serie...


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab meine 6k nicht gefeiert ^^ naja bei 7k gibts evtl nen kuchen xD


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> ST ist 10 Jahre älter und es ist eine Serie...


noch ein wissender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hi allwissender lu + rock


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 juhu kuchen <3


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mit schokolade?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

morgen ladies.was läuft so?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. August 2008)

in solchen threads wird also die beiträge anzahl gepusht..und dadrauf komm ich jetzt erst :O


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> in solchen threads wird also die beiträge anzahl gepusht..und dadrauf komm ich jetzt erst :O


willkommen im club,hab grad meine 1000 verpennt -.-


----------



## Siu (20. August 2008)

Mir doch egal wann ST rauskam.. Nabend Lu


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ahja... wo denn bitte?



star trek sieht halt irgendwie ein wenig....künstlich aus

und bei star wars sieht viel echter aus


naja ansichtssache

wen du ST mags werd mich jetzt nicht weiter in das thema vertiefen


auserdem will ich strawberry panic angucken >.>


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

starwars echter? jo klar wer hat kein laserschwert .. damit mein ich nicht das ding unten

naja egal
hab neues formular für asylbewerbung gefunden xD haha hab mich so gekugelt^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> starwars echter? jo klar wer hat kein laserschwert .. *damit mein ich nicht das ding unten*
> 
> naja egal
> hab neues formular für asylbewerbung gefunden xD haha hab mich so gekugelt^^
> ...


Ich wollt ja schon sagen ^^


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

scheiss fuul quoter -.-


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

*sich ignoriert fühlt und gleich anfängt zu heulen*


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> *sich ignoriert fühlt und gleich anfängt zu heulen*


wieso!?


----------



## Lurock (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> naja egal
> hab neues formular für asylbewerbung gefunden xD haha hab mich so gekugelt^^
> http://4-brueckner.de/photogallery/Downloads/asyl.jpg


Made my day!


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> *sich ignoriert fühlt und gleich anfängt zu heulen*



*vakeros ignoriert und film kukt*


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Made my day!


genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fands soo geil^^

von wo du pass: [] kolega 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> *sich ignoriert fühlt und gleich anfängt zu heulen*


*Vakeros ignorier und weiter NoC 07 guck*


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> scheiss fuul quoter -.-


Jojo war absichtlich


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

*flame ignoriert und strawberry panic weiter guck*


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> *sich ignoriert fühlt und gleich anfängt zu heulen*


EMO!!!!!!


----------



## Oonâgh (20. August 2008)

Bäm bäm was läuft? Bin grad mal am Vorbeischnuppern, bevor ich ratzen geh.. kB mehr auf meine Mathehausaufgaben. Die ganzen kack Graphen können mich mal ^^


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

*saytan ab nun ignoriert und weiter film kukt*


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

*ignoriert das er ignoriert wird und versucht konversation zu machen*

und hat einer von euch schonmal 2 girls 1 cup gesehn?


----------



## Lurock (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> EMO!!!!!!


Du Vollnudel! Schenkst dem Emo auch noch Aufmerksamkeit... -.-


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

*saytan böse anguck und dann in ecke stell und wein*


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du Vollnudel! Schenkst dem Emo auch noch Aufmerksamkeit... -.-


Sorry tut mir leid,aber ich hab ein großes Herz,ich hab mitleid mit emos...




> *saytan ab nun ignoriert und weiter film kukt*


Du schwein du!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> *ignoriert das er ignoriert wird und versucht konversation zu machen*
> 
> und hat einer von euch schonmal 2 girls 1 cup gesehn?


ne was is das ?


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> *ignoriert das er ignoriert wird und versucht konversation zu machen*
> 
> und hat einer von euch schonmal 2 girls 1 cup gesehn?


leider .. und ja


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

ein video^^
googles am besten mal


----------



## Lurock (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Sorry tut mir leid,aber ich hab ein großes Herz,ich hab mitleid mit emos...


O... M... G...  !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Du schwein du!



pff xD


----------



## Lurock (20. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> ne was is das ?


Is jetzt nicht dein Ernst?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Is jetzt nicht dein Ernst?


doch! und wenn minas schon leider sagt dann will ich mirs auch net angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> O... M... G...  !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab auch ein grosses herz für alle schönen emo girls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn sie will peitsch ich sie auch aus dann muss sie nid rizen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> O... M... G...  !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es ist doch auch nur ein Mensch oder?hahahahahaahahahahahahahah schenkelklopfer


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> doch! und wenn minas schon leider sagt dann will ich mirs auch net angucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein film in der 2 hässliche frauen kaken in ein glas und dies dann aufessen .. wer den schluss gesehen hat .. respekt ich hab gleich auf alt f4 gehämmert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich hab auch ein grosses herz für alle schönen emo girls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wegen dir ist mein scheiß sack jetzt größer als mein penis -.- ´wiederlicher gehts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aso doch das mit dem pimmel gegen desktop klopf


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ein film in der 2 hässliche frauen kaken in ein glas und dies dann aufessen .. wer den schluss gesehen hat .. respekt ich hab gleich auf alt f4 gehämmert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ihh


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

och jetzt hast dus verraten
btw ich musste nach 20 sekunden aus machen


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ein film in der 2 hässliche frauen kaken in ein glas und dies dann aufessen .. wer den schluss gesehen hat .. respekt ich hab gleich auf alt f4 gehämmert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gibt uachn video won besoffener mann sich sein Schnitzel weghackt...


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

googelt mal goatse


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

ich mach hier gar nix mehr! sowas was ihr hier erzählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

doch googles mal müsste gleich der erste link sein


----------



## Lurock (20. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> doch! und wenn minas schon leider sagt dann will ich mirs auch net angucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast Internet und kennst 2Girls1Cup nicht... tzz... wie peinlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Minastirit schrieb:


> ich hab auch ein grosses herz für alle schönen emo girls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Emo &#8800; Emo-Girl


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> doch googles mal müsste gleich der erste link sein


nein!


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> googelt mal goatse


die seite ist dfoch schon lange offline oder?


----------



## Oonâgh (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ein film in der 2 hässliche frauen kaken in ein glas und dies dann aufessen .. wer den schluss gesehen hat .. respekt ich hab gleich auf alt f4 gehämmert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gehts um Cupchicks? Oder auch 2girlz1Cup?
/edit: ok, grad gesehen ja..
Doch, es gibt die Seite noch.. aber möcht die jetz hier net unbedingt so posten 



Spoiler



*Hust* "www...com/...php" drittes Wort anstelle der Punkte einfügen ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du hast Internet und kennst 2Girls1Cup nicht... tzz... wie peinlich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


na lurock ich bin halt noch net so versaut wie ihr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Wegen dir ist mein scheiß sack jetzt größer als mein penis -.- ´wiederlicher gehts nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was?
http://www.emo.geilescheisse.com/wp-conten...mogirls17-6.jpg <-- so eine würd ich gern legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


is mir egal ob die emo is oda nid^^


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du hast Internet und kennst 2Girls1Cup nicht... tzz... wie peinlich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dat haste Schön jesacht!


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

nö gibs noch glaub ich
hab mich nich weiter als startseite getraut


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

bestimmt solche vekalienporonos o0


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Gehts um Cupchicks? Oder auch 2girlz1Cup?


genau Xd


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> bestimmt solche vekalienporonos o0


lies ma weiter hinten .. hab geschrieben um was es geht^^


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was?
> http://www.emo.geilescheisse.com/wp-conten...mogirls17-6.jpg <-- so eine würd ich gern legen
> 
> 
> ...



/sign und ich bin kein emo nur so nebenbei
emos sind mir zu bunt^^


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lies ma weiter hinten .. hab geschrieben um was es geht^^



jop deswegen sag ichs ja vekalienpornos o0


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was?
> http://www.emo.geilescheisse.com/wp-conten...mogirls17-6.jpg <-- so eine würd ich gern legen
> 
> 
> ...


Dies geiler

dies geiler als die emo frutte


----------



## Lurock (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> bestimmt solche vekalienporonos o0


Kennst du Duden-Pornos? Die sind heftig!


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> jop deswegen sag ichs ja vekalienpornos o0



du stehst doch drauf gibs zu


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> /sign und ich bin kein emo nur so nebenbei
> emos sind mir zu bunt^^



tse ..
aber schöne girls bleiben schön und wenn sie depry ist ihr problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hilft man ja gerne nach *g*


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> nö gibs noch glaub ich
> hab mich nich weiter als startseite getraut


warum virus?


----------



## Lurock (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Dies geiler
> 
> dies geiler als die emo frutte


Erm, nein?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kennst du Duden-Pornos? Die sind heftig!


nur dudu pornos *haha*
*an die bwl zeit erinner in der unser einziger feral immer auf seine x taste gedrückt hat wenn einer gestorben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kennst du Duden-Pornos? Die sind heftig!


2 Bücher die versuchen sich analsex hahaha kann ich mir vorstellen


----------



## Oonâgh (20. August 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Gehts um Cupchicks? Oder auch 2girlz1Cup?
> /edit: ok, grad gesehen ja..
> Doch, es gibt die Seite noch.. aber möcht die jetz hier net unbedingt so posten
> 
> ...




/push für Melih 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> warum virus?



google goatse und klick auf den ersten link,dann siehst dus


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Erm, nein?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sucht euch doch alle Emotussen und heiratet die doch!


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Dies geiler
> 
> dies geiler als die emo frutte



no WAY !!
die ist älter .. viel älter ..und ich steh mehr auf girlis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> no WAY !!
> die ist älter .. viel älter ..und ich steh mehr auf girlis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieder /sign


----------



## Lurock (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> 2 Bücher die *versuchen sich analsex* hahaha kann ich mir vorstellen


Ich kann sie dir nur empfehlen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> no WAY !!
> die ist älter .. viel älter ..und ich steh mehr auf girlis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich will jetzt auch signen /sign xD


----------



## Lurock (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Sucht euch doch alle Emotussen und heiratet die doch!


Ich hab an die 40 in meiner ICQ-Liste...
Heiraten, nein danke, aber gibt noch andere Sachen...


Minastirit schrieb:


> no WAY !!
> die ist älter .. viel älter ..und ich steh mehr auf girlis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign


----------



## Oonâgh (20. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab an die 40 in meiner ICQ-Liste...



*auch will*


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab an die 40 in meiner ICQ-Liste...



GIEV TEH EPIXXXXX PLX


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> du stehst doch drauf gibs zu



rofl wer würde schon auf vekalienpornos stehen? o0 das ist ja noch wiederlicher als leichen oder tierpornos


----------



## Oonâgh (20. August 2008)

Naja, Leute muss es geben, sonst gäbs des net.. Schreibt man übrigens mit F *Heiligenschein*


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> rofl wer würde schon auf vekalienpornos stehen? o0 das ist ja noch wiederlicher als leichen oder tierpornos



du musst es ja wissen^^
ne aber im ernst.wenn keiner drauf stehn würde, würds sowas nich geben oder?


----------



## Lurock (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> rofl wer würde schon auf vekalienpornos stehen? o0 das ist ja noch wiederlicher als leichen oder tierpornos


Ich empfehle dir immer noch die Duden-Pornos!


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich kann sie dir nur empfehlen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


post link!


----------



## Oonâgh (20. August 2008)

LINK FÜR DUDENPR0N!


----------



## Lurock (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> post link!


http://www.duden.de/


----------



## Oonâgh (20. August 2008)

Ein Klavier, ein Klavier *sabber* Boaahh, geile Strings.. Aber Gitarre fänd ich geiler, hat weniger Strings düber..


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

*versuch thema zu wechseln*

kennt wer von euch claymore?

hier der opening

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3713045/Claymore_Opening


----------



## BuffedGorilla (20. August 2008)

so freunde ich bin mal off, bis morgen gn8


----------



## Oonâgh (20. August 2008)

gn8 Affi ..


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine olle und so,dies bessa als eure emos xD


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> http://www.duden.de/


porno direkt link bitte !xD


----------



## Oonâgh (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> *versuch thema zu wechseln*
> 
> kennt wer von euch claymore?




Njoa das Opening kenn ich zumindest jetz^^


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> *versuch thema zu wechseln*
> 
> kennt wer von euch claymore?
> 
> ...



kenn ich zwar nich sieht aber ganz interessant aus

btt:was sindso eure leiblingsseiten fürs "biologie" lernen^^


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> *versuch thema zu wechseln*
> 
> kennt wer von euch claymore?
> 
> ...


Wir machen Bio


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> kenn ich zwar nich sieht aber ganz interessant aus
> 
> btt:was sindso eure leiblingsseiten fürs "biologie" lernen^^


youpo**


----------



## Oonâgh (20. August 2008)

Wikipedia natürlich .. Da steht immer das Wissenswerteste von allem. 

Btw habt ihr mal bei GMX diese beknackte Erotikabteilung gesehen?


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> meine olle und so,dies bessa als eure emos xD



ich erkenn zwar kaum was aber die sieht ziemlich tussig aus.
und ich finde es gibt nichts schlimmeres


----------



## Lurock (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> meine olle und so,dies bessa als eure emos xD


Nach 20x Strg++ sieht sie immernoch nicht besser aus.... =/



Saytan schrieb:


> porno direkt link bitte !xD


Musste schon kaufen, aber wenn du die Rechtschreibung beherrschst, wirst du einen großen Vorteil haben!


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Wikipedia natürlich .. Da steht immer das Wissenswerteste von allem.
> 
> Btw habt ihr mal bei GMX diese beknackte Erotikabteilung gesehen?


Benutz kein gmx nur msn


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Wikipedia natürlich .. Da steht immer das Wissenswerteste von allem.
> 
> Btw habt ihr mal bei GMX diese beknackte Erotikabteilung gesehen?



zum glück noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nach 20x Strg++ sieht sie immernoch nicht besser aus.... =/
> 
> 
> Musste schon kaufen, aber wenn du die Rechtschreibung beherrschst, wirst du einen großen Vorteil haben!


ist das Bild zu klein?


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Btw habt ihr mal bei GMX diese beknackte Erotikabteilung gesehen?




wtf?gleich mal checken


----------



## Lurock (20. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> btt:was sindso eure leiblingsseiten fürs "biologie" lernen^^


YP und RT, ansonsten DL bei *******.com, die ham alles!


----------



## Lurock (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ist das Bild zu klein?


Ja.


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> wtf?gleich mal checken


Muss man dafür angemeldet sein?Ich frag nur so,ich werd da nicht rauf gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. August 2008)

Wollte grad nen Link suchen, scheint, als hätten die das rausgenommen xDD
Oh wonder..


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> YP und RT, ansonsten DL bei *******.com, die ham alles!


was ist rt und was ist DL ********.com? 89.***?


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> YP und RT, ansonsten DL bei *******.com, die ham alles!



die ersten beiden sind klar aber schick mir mal ne pm in der das ******* nich is


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> die ersten beiden sind klar aber schick mir mal ne pm in der das ******* nich is


und du mir das auch xD

Da ist größer 

dddaaa


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

btw ich find auf gmx nichts aber so toll kanns ja nich sein


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

ihr spinnt doch.. btw kennt sich einer von euch gimps aus mit ipod schrott + bluewin mail server?^^


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ihr spinnt doch.. btw kennt sich einer von euch gimps aus mit ipod schrott + bluewin mail server?^^


mit ipod schrott ja


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ihr spinnt doch.. btw kennt sich einer von euch gimps aus mit ipod schrott + bluewin mail server?^^



nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. August 2008)

Ipod suxx.. ne, leider nicht^^


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

was habt ihr alle mit euen ipods
ich find die teile sauunpraktisch


----------



## Oonâgh (20. August 2008)

Sind sie auch.. Und Preis/Leistung is unter aller Sau. Man zahlt doch eh nur für nen angebissenen Apfel...


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

lurock ist die seite sicher?


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> was habt ihr alle mit euen ipods
> ich find die teile sauunpraktisch


is ja nid für mich -.- mutter kauft sich ipod touch und ich darfs ausbaden .. nur fuck bluewin funkt nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der server von arbeit funkt ohne probs .. (ok da weis ich auch jede einstellung aber egal -.-^^ )


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> was habt ihr alle mit euen ipods
> ich find die teile sauunpraktisch


Ich find den Nano cool!


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> lurock ist die seite sicher?


haha ne seite von lu ist nie sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> haha ne seite von lu ist nie sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


edit,want no ban^^


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

der größte mist is immernoch der ipod shuffle
man kann nichtmal musik aussuchen die mal hören will


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Läuftn horrofilm oder so inner glotze hab i-wie bock auf so nen horror streifen


----------



## Oonâgh (20. August 2008)

"Ich würd sagen, peace out, ich bin draussen"

gn8, ich hau mich aufs Ohr.. cya


----------



## Rhokan (20. August 2008)

mh hab nen iPod touch und bin voll und ganz zufrieden


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

bei mein ipod muss ich 10jahre drücken bis er ausgeht oder ih machs falsch -.-


----------



## Rhokan (20. August 2008)

was für einen hast du?


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> was für einen hast du?


nano 1. generation.


----------



## Rhokan (20. August 2008)

ok da hab ich ka von


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> ok da hab ich ka von


dan höre ich anettes stimme weiter und werde weiter verzaubert  xD


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

my postcounter is over 399!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Läuftn horrofilm oder so inner glotze hab i-wie bock auf so nen horror streifen



such einfach mal im internet dann findeste genügend horrofilme


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

du willst gar nid ausschalten xd


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> my postcounter is over 399!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


cheator


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> cheator



nix cheator 1337 haxx0r


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

omg 401 .. hoffentlich geht der mist bald -.-^^ grml wiso muss sie nur den email bei bluewin haben und nicht wie jeder andere bei sonst ner mist seite wie msn -.-^^


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du willst gar nid ausschalten xd


Doch,will nähmlich eis essen und fernsehr gucken -.- Aber glaub mir,das ausschalten von Anettes wunderbarer stimme ist schon herschmerzend und wäre das ein video würd ich die nacht durchgucken xD


edit:jaaaa das ding ist aus juhuhuhuhu

Disco Time:

*DISCO DISCO!!HÖ HÖ
DISCO DISCO!!HÖ HÖ*


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

mein beileid minas


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

nun gehts ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mir einfach mal alle server einstllungen von bluewin durchgelesen -.- grml
wiso kann ich da nid als admin drauf und selber kuken ^^


----------



## Siu (20. August 2008)

Wat'n gespamme hier.. habt ihr morgen keine Schule?!


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

doch aber mir wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 stunden physik
3 stunden mathe ..

5 lektionen horror 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

Yeah bald fahr ich los zur GC. Wuhu, kanns kaum erwarten.


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war letztes jahr .. dieses jahr kommt keiner mit und alein kann und will ich nid gehen leider ^^


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wat'n gespamme hier.. habt ihr morgen keine Schule?!


nein maaan^^erst in 2 wochen


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nein maaan^^erst in 2 wochen



/trippleignore omfg


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> /trippleignore omfg


xDD


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

mein I schrott touch wtf email bullshit funkt DDDDD
wenns nur meiner wär /cry ..


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mein I schrott touch wtf email bullshit funkt DDDDD
> wenns nur meiner wär /cry ..


Ist es aber nicht und jetzt ab in haya morgen schule ^^


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

lol@ alle die morgen in die schule müssen


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

mir doch wayne Oo .. 6.30 aufstehen hab noch genug zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ahja deine sig mach ich evtl am weekend sofern ich zeit hab ... 

btw kennt einer ein GUTES ! grosses ! bild wo einer hingerichtet wird? .. todesstrafe und so? .. fragt nid is thema in der schule in nem neuen fach xD find bei google nix gscheites -.-^^

edit meint: sowas wie stul mit elektro zeugs oder sprize kein galgen mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mir doch wayne Oo .. 6.30 aufstehen hab noch genug zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Öhm ich hätte ne idee aber die wilslte sicher nicht hören oder?


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

ne sowas gibs nich


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Öhm ich hätte ne idee aber die wilslte sicher nicht hören oder?



sag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


need gutes bild zum bearbeiten ^^

http://www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,1151942,00.jpg <-- und ja ich darf präsentation in 2 wochen (erst heute auftrag bekommen'^'') über china machen xD


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also:Machs doch selbst,nimmst irgendwas lebendes(z.B. nen emo,die wollen das sowieso) und dan stelslt du dich hin und machst foto ^^


ich helf dir mal suchen^^


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

über was redet ihr gerade?

hab grad noch eine strawberry panic folge zu ende geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (20. August 2008)

Man. Guckst du immer noch den Lesbenkack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Man. Guckst du immer noch den Lesbenkack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist kein lesbenkack o0

das ist gut gezeichnet und auserdem wie die geschichte erzählt wird sehr gut


normalweiße guck ich auch keine Drama animes an aber das anime ist echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> über was redet ihr gerade?
> 
> hab grad noch eine strawberry panic folge zu ende geguckt
> 
> ...


wir reden über das exekutieren von menschlichen wesen


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Also:Machs doch selbst,nimmst irgendwas lebendes(z.B. nen emo,die wollen das sowieso) und dan stelslt du dich hin und machst foto ^^
> 
> 
> ich helf dir mal suchen^^


ich kann auch dich abballern und dann foto machen omg -.-^^

naja soalnge du emo girls rausläst mir wayne ..
egal sowas gehört nid in so ein forum ..
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/ausland/artikel/987/150614/ <-- da eins gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach egal bin ma wech hier 
muss morgen ja auch irgendwann aufstehen^^


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wir reden über das exekutieren von menschlichen wesen


oder über schularbeit die ich machen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wos um todesstraffe in verschiedenen ländern gibt (und nein das hab ich nid ausgesucht .. )


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

minas sie haben post(bin gespannt wann er es liest^^)


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich kann auch dich abballern und dann foto machen omg -.-^^
> 
> naja soalnge du emo girls rausläst mir wayne ..
> egal sowas gehört nid in so ein forum ..
> ...


nicht irgendwann 6:30 und achja nicht zu spät und pack tasche und so und denk dran das ich noch 2 wochen frei hab und achja ich bin unsterblich imbär roxxor und so^^


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

karikatur -> doof zum effekte machen oder so..
und das andere ist schwarz weis -.- bring auch nid viel aber danke trzodem


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wir reden über das exekutieren von menschlichen wesen



ahja o0


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

hm schade ich such mal weiter.
hab ja sonst nichts zutun^^


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das ist kein lesbenkack o0
> 
> das ist gut gezeichnet und auserdem wie die geschichte erzählt wird sehr gut
> 
> ...


Wir fliegen immer höher, hier sind wir frei
(Refrain: sind wir frei...)
Wir sind bereit unseren Weg zu gehen
hier oben kann uns nichts geschehen
Die Erde bebt denn unser Kampf ist noch nicht vorbei
(Refrain: nicht vorbei...)
doch unser Wunsch wird irgendwann in Erfüllung gehen
Siehst du wie das Eis zerbricht, kannst du das Feuer sehen
Wir müssen den Kampf bestehen
unsere Welt wird sonst irgendwann untergehen
Cha-la hey cha-la
Gib niemals auf, ich weiß das Feuer brennt in dir
bald hast du dein Ziel erreicht
Cha-la hey cha-la
Öffne dein Herz, du hast die Macht alles zu tun
Ich weiß, du kannst es schaffen
Cha-la hey Cha-la
Spürst du die Kraft, die tief in deiner Seele wohnt
sie führt dich zu den Dragonballs
Cha-la hey Cha-la
Dein Traum wird irgendwann wahr, doch der Weg ist noch so wei-ei-ei-ei-eit


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nicht irgendwann 6:30 und achja nicht zu spät und pack tasche und so und denk dran das ich noch 2 wochen frei hab und achja ich bin unsterblich imbär roxxor und so^^


ich denk drann wenn ich morgen früh mein redbull trinke und danach am bahnhof den sexy girls (und leider auch den "walewatchin" ) part hinter mir habe und mich auf den weg in die schule mache.. 

*ipodmitnehmundbislerumsurf*


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> hm schade ich such mal weiter.
> hab ja sonst nichts zutun^^


kk merci 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja bin ma off wenn was gutes findest (am besten wär einer auf nem elektrostuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) schick einfach


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Wir fliegen immer höher, hier sind wir frei
> (Refrain: sind wir frei...)
> Wir sind bereit unseren Weg zu gehen
> hier oben kann uns nichts geschehen
> ...




ganz meine worte


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich denk drann wenn ich morgen früh mein redbull trinke und danach am bahnhof den sexy girls (und leider auch den "walewatchin" ) part hinter mir habe und mich auf den weg in die schule mache..
> 
> *ipodmitnehmundbislerumsurf*


sexy girls leben aber noch?nicht das du mir heute zuviel leichenpornos guckst


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Wir fliegen immer höher, hier sind wir frei
> (Refrain: sind wir frei...)
> Wir sind bereit unseren Weg zu gehen
> hier oben kann uns nichts geschehen
> ...


was hat dieser dragonball anfangsong jetzt damit zu tun? o0


ps: wer nicht weiß das strawberry apnic ist hieri st das opening 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3401923/strawb...panic_opening_1


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kk merci
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


geh doch in amerika gucken,passiert doch da jeden tag!^^


----------



## Minastirit (20. August 2008)

ja nur gibts keine bilder .. oder nur schlechte -.-
edit meint: in amyland = elesturl durch spritze ersetzt


----------



## Siu (20. August 2008)

*Gääääääääääääääääääähn* Huui.

Und sonst so?


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> *Gääääääääääääääääääähn* Huui.
> 
> Und sonst so?



irgendwie nichts los hier o0


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

alle gegangen ohne tschüss zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (20. August 2008)

Echt nicht.. naja. Mir ist langweilig.. hab auch gerade nichts mehr zum zock0rn


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

naja is jetzt glecih 0 uhr deswegen sind die kinder jetzt ins bett gegangen xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (20. August 2008)

FLo komm ins ICQ^!


----------



## Vakeros (20. August 2008)

sitz grad an meinem laptop und da hab ich kein icq
warte kurz ich saugs mir mal


----------



## Kamui Shiro (20. August 2008)

xD und melih vom pösen user jetzt zum muschitscheckerle geworden du schwuckerle^^


----------



## Siu (20. August 2008)

So. SternTV auch zu Ende.. hmpf. Ich stöber ma in youtube oder myvideo nach irgendwat^^


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> xD und melih vom pösen user jetzt zum muschitscheckerle geworden du schwuckerle^^



lol xD



ps: hab als ava und sigantur halt imemr mein lieblingsanime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (20. August 2008)

ZOHAN gekukt?


----------



## Vakeros (21. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> xD und melih vom pösen user jetzt zum muschitscheckerle geworden du schwuckerle^^




du hast nich zufällig zohan gesehn oder?
edit


----------



## Kamui Shiro (21. August 2008)

doch gestern....

Ich liebe Adam sandler kuke alle seine filme^^


----------



## Vakeros (21. August 2008)

ich habn auch gestern gesehn^^


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

ZOHAN?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (21. August 2008)

cool na 2 dumme ein gedanke aber der Film war sehr genial wirklich ein Meisterwerk kein Billiger Humor^^


achja: Haare sind schön vor allem bei virtual haircut^^


----------



## Vakeros (21. August 2008)

isn film:
"Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an"


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> isn film:
> "Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an"



ahja o0


----------



## Vakeros (21. August 2008)

ich hab die Haare virtuell schön


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> ich hab die Haare virtuell schön




http://www.myvideo.de/watch/626659/Ich_hab...S_ungeschnitten ?


----------



## Urengroll (21. August 2008)

Zohan so geil!

Los Disco machen!  Disco Disco!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (21. August 2008)

Jaa disco ist geil^^

fatousch!!

@Melih wir meinten virtual haircut^^


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> @Melih wir meinten virtual haircut^^


ich weiß aber als er 

"ich hab die haare virtull schön"

dachte ich als erstes an das xd


----------



## Vakeros (21. August 2008)

DISCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZv UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ UTZ


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

Bescheuert :X Echt jetzt


----------



## Vakeros (21. August 2008)

is doch nur spaß und müdigkeit


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

@Vakeros

was soll ma dazu sagen? auser zu fragen ob du ein dachschaden hast o0


----------



## Vakeros (21. August 2008)

ka denk dir was aus.


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> ka denk dir was aus.



so ich habs :

sama tickt es bei dir noch richtig oder what? ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (21. August 2008)

Lieber Dr Melih, Ich möchte bald zum ersten Mal mit meiner Freundin schlafen. Meine Freundin hat mir gesagt, daß dabei das Jungfernhäutchen platzt. Nun habe ich Angst, daß meine Eltern durch den Knall wach werden und uns erwischen!  was sagen sie dazu?


----------



## White-Frost (21. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Lieber Dr Melih, Ich möchte bald zum ersten Mal mit meiner Freundin schlafen. Meine Freundin hat mir gesagt, daß dabei das Jungfernhäutchen platzt. Nun habe ich Angst, daß meine Eltern durch den Knall wach werden und uns erwischen!  was sagen sie dazu?


das find ich auch interessant^^XD


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Lieber Dr Melih, Ich möchte bald zum ersten Mal mit meiner Freundin schlafen. Meine Freundin hat mir gesagt, daß dabei das Jungfernhäutchen platzt. Nun habe ich Angst, daß meine Eltern durch den Knall wach werden und uns erwischen!  was sagen sie dazu?



wo her haste dat? von bravo oder was?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (21. August 2008)

ja^^


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ja^^



wusst ichs mädel

da stehen immer solche scheisdreck drin (die meisten wollen glaub die verarschen o0)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (21. August 2008)

http://www.lustigestories.de/stories/bravo_sex.php

lies das mein freund sind original fragen mit verarsche antwort^^


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> http://www.lustigestories.de/stories/bravo_sex.php
> 
> lies das mein freund sind original fragen mit verarsche antwort^^



krass wie naiv die 15 jährigen dinger sind solche idioten o0

naja solche naiven dummköpfle gibt es überall O=0


----------



## White-Frost (21. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> krass wie naiv die 15 jährigen dinger sind solche idioten o0
> 
> naja solche naiven dummköpfle gibt es überall O=0


was wären wir nur ohne diese dummköpfe^^


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

http://www.gp-networks.org/kuiki-manga.htm

Da gibt es Fragen mit Verarschen-Antworten von Durchblick.ch ^^


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

@vakeros:tze tze lern disco machen!(disco disco hö hö)
@kamui shiro:ihh du liest bravon,you are mainstream! xD

Habter das erste tagesschau gesehen?Die haben WoW wieder runtergezogen und meinten so:Im november soll es wieder neue herausforderungen in dr Welt von Warcraft geben!
Die Medien wissen von WOTLK!!!! 

So bin jetzt im Hambruger Mcdonalds thread!


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Dr.welt von warcraft? jojo seit wann ist "welt von warcraft" (ich kenn nur world of warcraft) ein doktor


----------



## Kamui Shiro (21. August 2008)

Mainstream ist cool^^


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Saytan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > In DER hab das E vergessen du Hans,du machst auch Rechtschreibfehler!^^


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Mainstream ist cool^^


Death_master ist imba underground!


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> In DER hab das E vergessen du Hans,du machst auch Rechtschreibfehler!^^



achso sry dachte du meisnt wikrlich  dr.welt von warcraft o0


so langeweilig hier schickt doch mal die links eurer lieblingsporno seite xd


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

> JUDITH, 15:
> Mir ist was Schlimmes passiert. Ich habe mit meinem Freund während meiner Tage geschlafen. Denn er sagte, der Tampon sei ein gutes Verhütungsmittel, weil er das
> Sperma aufsaugt. Doch hinterher fand ich den Rückholfaden des Tampons nicht mehr. Der Tampon ist noch immer in meiner Scheide! Ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll. Mein Freund sagt, ihn ginge das nichts an.



Was sind das für Kerle, sach ma? Denken die nicht mit? Können die überhaupt denken?!


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> achso sry dachte du meisnt wikrlich  dr.welt von warcraft o0
> 
> 
> so langeweilig hier schickt doch mal die links eurer lieblingsporno seite xd


Damit du uns petzt?Geh doch dein lesben anime gucken xD


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Was sind das für Kerle, sach ma? Denken die nicht mit? Können die überhaupt denken?!



wenn Kerle geschlechtverkehr haben reden sie viel wenn der tag lang ist

zbs reden die imemr nach dem sex "ich liebe dich" (was zu 99% eh nicht stimmt o0)


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Damit du uns petzt?Geh doch dein lesben anime gucken xD



lieber lesben anime als leichenpornos !!!^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (21. August 2008)

lol leichenpornos mien liebingseite ist 89^^


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> lol leichenpornos mien liebingseite ist 89^^



89 ? das ist scheise da geh ich lieber zu xvide°°.c°°


----------



## White-Frost (21. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> lol leichenpornos mien liebingseite ist 89^^


ähhm genau (ich weis schon warum ich mich normalerweise um mitternacht aus dem threat schleich XD)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (21. August 2008)

naja für zwischendurch den lurch würgen ists ganz gut^^


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 89 ? das ist scheise da geh ich lieber zu xvide°°.c°°


danke für die pornoseite xDD 89 ist scheiße,aber erinnert mich an i-was:Es war einmal ein fetter Junge in unserer schule.Der war in der Bibliothek und wir hatten den gemobbt und gestresst.Der hatte i-wie ne auseinandersetzung mit der biliothekarin ob Pornos in der bibliothek gingen oder nicht.Der entschied schnell auf 89 zu gehen und hat ihr von blowjobs bis gay alles gezeigt.Einer Lehrerin -.-Und die 5.klässler mussten auch zu schauen xD


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> lieber lesben anime als leichenpornos !!!^^


Hey,wenigstens stehich dazu,so richtig attraktive leichen die sich nicht wehren können und wirken so erotisch , du pferde-playmate-fick gucker xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (21. August 2008)

geil^^


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

So.. Niwo where?
Schreibt nicht zuviel Bullshit, sonst is dicht oder es hagelt Verwarnungen^^


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> So.. Niwo where?
> Schreibt nicht zuviel Bullshit, sonst is dicht oder es hagelt Verwarnungen^^


Okay ich hüte meine Zunge


----------



## White-Frost (21. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> So.. Niwo where?
> Schreibt nicht zuviel Bullshit, sonst is dicht oder es hagelt Verwarnungen^^


des haben se hier doch schon lang aufgegeben
wie meinte der freund einer freundin den kleinen jürgen würgen?^^


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> pferde playmate ficker?`rofl xd
> 
> 
> ps: *ich laber grad nur scheise weil ich besoffen bin o0*


hätt ich auch an deiner stelle gesagt^^
Pferde-playmate-ficker heißt

Pferde die playmates bing bang dong machen also tierpornos


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

http://www.lustigestories.de/stories/chilitester.php

LOOOL.


----------



## White-Frost (21. August 2008)

auf den alkohol kann mans ja immer schieben


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hätt ich auch an deiner stelle gesagt^^
> Pferde-playmate-ficker heißt
> 
> Pferde die playmates bing bang dong machen also tierpornos



was soll ich sonst sagen wenn cih grad besoffen bin? o0

ahja tierpornos und wo sind hier affen pornos?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> was soll ich sonst sagen wenn cih grad besoffen bin? o0
> 
> ahja tierpornos und wo sind hier affen pornos?
> 
> ...


die hat buffedgorilla der gukct sich die dauernd an und meint er geht zur schule *hust*hoffe der liest das heute nach der "schule",wahrscheinlich ist es eine Biobetohnte schule^^


----------



## luXz (21. August 2008)

Pferde sind ausgestattet wie Chuck Norris!

Sees leute


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> die hat buffedgorilla der gukct sich die dauernd an und meint er geht zur schule *hust*hoffe der liest das heute nach der "schule",wahrscheinlich ist es eine Biobetohnte schule^^



stimmt fickende gorillas udn affen sind ja so erotisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja mir ist jetzt übel und muss kurz afk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Pferde sind ausgestattet wie Chuck Norris!
> 
> Sees leute


Hey dich kenn ich doch,hast du nicht in diesem Walt Disney film gespielt?Dort wo die einen fisch suchen der angeblisch verloren gegangen ist und in wahrheit nur raus wollte weil er eine stille ecke zum weinen gesucht hat und unterwasser nicht weinen konnte?


----------



## luXz (21. August 2008)

Jo, trauriges schicksal^^


----------



## White-Frost (21. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hey dich kenn ich doch,hast du nicht in diesem Walt Disney film gespielt?Dort wo die einen fisch suchen der angeblisch verloren gegangen ist und in wahrheit nur raus wollte weil er eine stille ecke zum weinen gesucht hat und unterwasser nicht weinen konnte?


natürlich konnt er weinen es hat nur keiner gesehen man man man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

so bin wieder da musste nur kurz kotzen o0


----------



## luXz (21. August 2008)

Welche Filme schauen Emo´s am liebsten, und Was ist ihr Lieblingshotel?^^


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Welche Filme schauen Emo´s am liebsten, und Was ist ihr Lieblingshotel?^^



finding emo und hotel (L)emo


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> so bin wieder da musste nur kurz kotzen o0


und wie wars?


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> und wie wars?



wie immer natürlich mittendrin noch pause gemacht und ein wenig bier getrunken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (21. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> finding emo und hotel (L)emo



Falsch

Filme - Directors Cut

Hotel - das Ritz


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Falsch
> 
> Filme - Directors Cut
> 
> Hotel - das Ritz



war aber sehr sehr nach dran *lach*


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

Bin ma pennen,tschau und gn8 

und um 13 uhr gibts den wotlk cinematic trailer


----------



## luXz (21. August 2008)

Nachti


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

gute nacht


so also wer iast jetzt noch on?


----------



## Manoroth (21. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> gute nacht
> 
> 
> so also wer iast jetzt noch on?



<----^^

kann wider ma net schlafen^^

und was macht ihr so ausser kotzen?


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

Gute Nacht. Guck noch ARD Olympia unso


----------



## luXz (21. August 2008)

Kennt jemand von auch Age of Mythologie oder Age of Empires?^^


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von auch Age of Mythologie oder Age of Empires?^^



AoM kenn ich ist ein geiles spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



udn AoE kentn wolh jeder der älter als 8 ist o0


----------



## luXz (21. August 2008)

Joa ziemlich geil^^ hab heute sau viel AoM gezockt^^


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

AoM is aber sau alt hab ich vor 3 jahren gezockt ^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. August 2008)

ich hab sogar mit aoe 1 angefangn^^ aom hab ich eine zeit lang oft mit nem freund über lan gezockt.

im mom spiele ich ab und an aoe 3 aba muss sagn die vorgänger haben mir mehr zugesagt


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

ich fand AoE 2 am besten 

das system mit dem hauptstädten liefern find ich schreise bei AoE 3 ....


----------



## Manoroth (21. August 2008)

jo das ist schon net mehr das richtige aoe..

und vor allem ists total unbalanced

mit den osmanen und ihren fabriken(grosse bombarden) haut man ohne den geringnsten rohstoff aufwand ne ganze armee weg


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

tja die osmanen waren schon immer und überall imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (21. August 2008)

haste dir das schon angehört?

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=56015&st=0

da wirste beinahe paranoid^^


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

schon 3 mal angehört

1 mal ganz normal

1mal im hintergrund 

und 1 mal als ich die augen geschlossen hatte


----------



## Crackmack (21. August 2008)

Entlich wieder 21:00 so ma bereit machen *einatme* *ausatme* und los gehts
*luft hohl* spammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspammspamm


----------



## m3o91 (21. August 2008)

spam ?


----------



## Crackmack (21. August 2008)

Verdammt das gibts net da hab ich doch glatt spam falsch geschrieben *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Lurock (21. August 2008)

Nabend


----------



## Crackmack (21. August 2008)

Sagt ma is wer da mir is langweillig aja 350 Beiträge muhahahaha   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




bua ich hasse rechtschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

hellööö


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

guten abend leute ^^


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

N'Abend unso..


----------



## BuffedGorilla (21. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagt ma is wer da mir is langweillig aja 350 Beiträge muhahahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hab 420 :> hallo btw ^^


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

morgen oda so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab nun neue sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (21. August 2008)

schreibt keiner was ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 minas schaut nett aus die signatur^^


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


worum gehts so?


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> schreibt keiner was ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tja müssen wohl alle früher ins bett o0


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

Lu? Gib mir ma bitte deine alte Signatur mit dem Postcount.. passt irgendwie gerade.


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

worum gehts denn -.- /cry keiner will mir was sagen


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> worum gehts denn -.- /cry keiner will mir was sagen



wir mögen dich nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. August 2008)

Feiert die Rückkehr meiner alten Signatur!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (21. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wir mögen dich nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich mag minas doch noch!


----------



## Crackmack (21. August 2008)

Ja Minas keiner mag dich ich mag dich wen mir ne sig machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

mag mich halt keiner -.- egal
tse


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Feiert die Rückkehr meiner alten Signatur!



/hurray


----------



## Crackmack (21. August 2008)

Ok scheisse n versuch wars wert xD


----------



## Alanium (21. August 2008)

Sehr schöne Sig, Minas! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und guten Abend allerseits.^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (21. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Sig, Minas!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


guten abend kungfu ala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

was willst denn .. ich sag jedem er soll mir das bild schicken das er will und in etwa wie es ausschauen soll .. dann kuk ich ob ich zeit und lust hab und evtl mach ich es dann .. aber 95% von denen haben eh ne neues und da frag ich mich dann für was ich das tu ..

schick per pm evtl weekend


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Sig, Minas!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


talü ala  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (21. August 2008)

Minas ich mag dich noch.^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (21. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was willst denn .. ich sag jedem er soll mir das bild schicken das er will und in etwa wie es ausschauen soll .. dann kuk ich ob ich zeit und lust hab und evtl mach ich es dann .. aber 95% von denen haben eh ne neues und da frag ich mich dann für was ich das tu ..
> 
> schick per pm evtl weekend


hm ich hätt meinen gorilla sehr lange als signatur xD weiß aber net wie die signatur ausschauen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin sehr unkreativ :>


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Minas ich mag dich noch.^^



solange mich ala und lu mag brauch ich hier eh nid mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie gesagt einfach per pm senden und wenn ich will mach ich was wenn nid halt nid ..


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

Danke Lu. Wurde auch Zeit bei den ganzen "olololo seht, mein zomgzzz pozzcounzz get hiizzz".. *brechreiz*

Hi Schnuffel :>


----------



## BuffedGorilla (21. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> solange mich ala und lu mag brauch ich hier eh nid mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich mag dich doch auch noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

oh syr einen vergessen ^^ naja u have pm bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (21. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> oh syr einen vergessen ^^ naja u have pm bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


u have bekommen pm too XD


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Minas ich mag dich auch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

Werdet ihr jetzt alle schwul hier oder was? Hört auf euch gegenseitig Liebeserklärungen zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

pff ..


----------



## BuffedGorilla (21. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Minas ich mag dich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das hörte sich vor nen paar minuten aber anders an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schaut wer grad giga?


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Werdet ihr jetzt alle schwul hier oder was? Hört auf euch gegenseitig Liebeserklärungen zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


awas .. ala isn mädel da darf ich sagen ich mag sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> das hörte sich vor nen paar minuten aber anders an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



me > giga .. grad s4 brust geholt .. rating hab ich ja schon lange nur punkte waren weg^^


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

zwischen mögen udn lieben gibt es ein großen unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ps: das vorhin war nurn scherz ich mag euch doch alle o0


----------



## Lurock (21. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Werdet ihr jetzt alle schwul hier oder was? Hört auf euch gegenseitig Liebeserklärungen zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist eine Verschwörung der Hippies! Die planen ein 2. Woodstock!


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

schleim000r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (21. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> me > giga .. grad s4 brust geholt .. rating hab ich ja schon lange nur punkte waren weg^^


was heißt das jetz? XD ja nein vielleicht


----------



## Alanium (21. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Werdet ihr jetzt alle schwul hier oder was? Hört auf euch gegenseitig Liebeserklärungen zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hallo Schnuffel. :>


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

das heisst das ich mir nicht ankuke wie andere zocken ..
und so laber spastis tse ..
hab giga 1ma gekukt und seit da nimmer ..


----------



## BuffedGorilla (21. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das heisst das ich mir nicht ankuke wie andere zocken ..
> und so laber spastis tse ..
> hab giga 1ma gekukt und seit da nimmer ..


oO naja jeder hat seine meinung =)


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

GIGA stinkt zum Himmel seit es nicht mehr auf NBC kommt.


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

jop naja schau nur noch buffed show und das was stevinio so labert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mag den und erinnert mich an meinen arena partner der labert auch immer so *g*


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

Steviniho...jeder hat einen anderen Geschmackt. Ich empfinde ihn als größtes Kiddi seit WoW.


----------



## Lurock (21. August 2008)

Giga ist grauenhaft! Aber <3 Leonie (Achtung: Insider!)!


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Steviniho...jeder hat einen anderen Geschmackt. Ich empfinde ihn als größtes Kiddi seit WoW.



mag sein aber ich finde seine art ganz gut. Finds halt besser als langweiliges hier auf das achten und so .. jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

Minas wo kriegst du immer die Bilder aus deiner Signatur her? Speziell jetzt die?


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

Was passiert hier grad? Schwulentreff?


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Minas wo kriegst du immer die Bilder aus deiner Signatur her? Speziell jetzt die?



skill hat man oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war noch auf meinem pc .. kp von wo syr .. ich dachte nur so hmm ich such nun ein bild und mach ne signatur
Windowssuche an.
Dann so nach wallpapers gescannt (alles bei 1000x700 ca) und dann sind ca 400 antworten gekommen .. eines der ersten war das hier ..

edit meint : wenn du willst kann ich es dir hochladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das bg ist illidan patch 2.1 bild von wow-europe
und das girl ist von nancy cho .. war glaubs von ner gfx seite


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Was passiert hier grad? Schwulentreff?


und noch einer mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Minas wo kriegst du immer die Bilder aus deiner Signatur her? Speziell jetzt die?


Das frag ich mich auch grad...

Mach mir mal so ne geile Siggi mit nem Zwerg Schurken xD


----------



## White-Frost (21. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> skill hat man oder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


des sieht aber wirklich hammer aus des süße elfchen^^


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und noch einer mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin nicht schwul!!!!!!!


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

hätt auch gern so eine minas sig xd


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> des sieht aber wirklich hammer aus des süße elfchen^^


Hat runde möpse


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

zwerg schurken? -.- hast nen gutes bild? ..

sexy n811 > zwerg


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

wenn ich nid noch ca 4 machen müsste und nebenbei hyjal clearen/arena machen shcule lernen /pennen/saufen müsste wär das alles kein ding^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (21. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht schwul!!!!!!!


neiiiiin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin mal off leute, bis dann gute nacht


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

Du kannst mir ma die .psd Datei hochladen und den Link schicken, würd mir das ma gerne anschauen


----------



## BuffedGorilla (21. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Du kannst mir ma die .psd Datei hochladen und den Link schicken, würd mir das ma gerne anschauen


wär echt mal ne gute idee ^^ so wie gesagt gute nacht^^


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

gn8 affe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (21. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gn8 affe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


GORILLA!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Du kannst mir ma die .psd Datei hochladen und den Link schicken, würd mir das ma gerne anschauen



hmm jo kann ich machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nid rumposten plx will nicht das welche meine sig ändern und benutzen oder so ..


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

Es nur zum angucken der Aufteilung - werd weder die Bilder noch das gesamte verwende


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

geb dir link gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dauert nur ne weile sind 10mb ^^


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zwerg schurken? -.- hast nen gutes bild? ..
> 
> sexy n811 > zwerg


Need sexy zwergin xD 



Was haste den so für bilder zur auswahl?


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

viele davon sind nicht jugendfrei ^^
ich mach allgemein immer was wenn ich lust habe .. und die meisten find ich per zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> viele davon sind nicht jugendfrei ^^




das war klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (21. August 2008)

Mein Gott, was für Themen... o.O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

/cry jeder will ne sig von mir -.- bankchar ist viel doll besser als me ^^


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was für Themen... o.O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja guckt dir mal die theman der letzten nächte an dan weiß du das gegensatz zu den anderen themen das hier nur harmlos ist o0


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

me = off pennen und so


----------



## Alanium (21. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> tja guckt dir mal die theman der letzten nächte an dan weiß du das gegensatz zu den anderen themen das hier nur harmlos ist o0


Das dachte ich mir wohl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

ala ich will ein kind von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oda nid .. egal bin off


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir wohl.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ach ja ich würd nicht lesen was letzte nacht geschrieben wurde (hab da nur scheise gelabert weil ich da besoffen war o0)


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ala ich will ein kind von dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Minas ich will ein kind äh ... signatur von dir! xd


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

lololol ^^macht mal geiels thema!!!^^


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> lololol ^^macht mal geiels thema!!!^^



so eins wie gestern oder was? ^^


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

Ihr habt se doch nich alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ihr habt se doch nich alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur weil mondlicht mich verrückt macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




besonders bei vollmond da werd ich zum WERspammer


----------



## Rhokan (22. August 2008)

heute niemand hier?


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> heute niemand hier?


Kommt drauf an was es zu labbern gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (22. August 2008)

joa net viel so wies aussieht^^


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Mal ne Frage,gehört hier nicht hin aber egal^^:
Wenn mein Acc gehackt wurde wird blizz wenn ich will die email passwort usw ändern lassen und mir zuschicken?Weil der acc ist irgendwie nichtmehr auf meiner email sondern auf die des häckern nehme ich an.Passwort wird ja sowieso zurück geschickt


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> joa net viel so wies aussieht^^



Hm..nein..
*aufsteh und durchs Forum schrei* Hat jemand ein Thema zum labbern parat?Nur her damit!


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage,gehört hier nicht hin aber egal^^:
> Wenn mein Acc gehackt wurde wird blizz wenn ich will die email passwort usw ändern lassen und mir zuschicken?Weil der acc ist irgendwie nichtmehr auf meiner email sondern auf die des häckern nehme ich an.Passwort wird ja sowieso zurück geschickt



Hm..da wüsst ich nur eine Antwort drauf... F-R-A-G-E-N
Versuch mal Blizz zu kontaktieren und zu erklären was passiert ist.Bestimmt haben die eine Lösung wie du sie wiederbekommst (Vllt ein neues Pw auf eine andere neue Email von dir?)


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

so bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: jetzt wirds lustiger solange ich da bin o0


nochmal ps:

hab ein thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wie oft ist es euch passiert das ihr was in google was suchen wolltet udn auf "perverse" seiten gestoßen seit?


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> so bin wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wohoooooo *Forum tobt vor Freude*
hast ein Thema worüber man reden kann mitgebracht?


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Wohoooooo *Forum tobt vor Freude*
> hast ein Thema worüber man reden kann mitgebracht?



jop habs grad edidiert


ihr woltlet ein thema und nun habt irh eins und jetzt seid ihr alle ruhig oder was? o0


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

Okay..*nachles* 

Hm..glaub kein einziges mal...
du? ^^


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Okay..*nachles*
> 
> Hm..glaub kein einziges mal...
> du? ^^



paar mal schon


letztes mal als ich "(zenziert)" (nix perverses will nur das wort nicht sagen sonst könntet ihr auch suchen) und kam auf ne seite mit anime lesbenpornografi o0


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> paar mal schon
> 
> 
> letztes mal als ich "(zenziert)" (nix perverses will nur das wort nicht sagen sonst könntet ihr auch suchen) und kam auf ne seite mit anime lesbenpornografi o0



Anime lesbenpornografi? So wie Nachts nach 1Uhr wenn die auf jeder Werbung auftauchen? wääh..naja aber das solche Bildchen auftauchen kommt ja auch nach dem gesuchten Begriff auf wie bei dir^^


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Anime lesbenpornografi? So wie Nachts nach 1Uhr wenn die auf jeder Werbung auftauchen? wääh..naja aber das solche Bildchen auftauchen kommt ja auch nach dem gesuchten Begriff auf wie bei dir^^



hab nur noch anime carakteren gesucht (die namen) und dann kam sowas o0



Ps: ich glaub ich hab noch die seite davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nochmal ps: bin seit 0 urh 22 jahre alt xd


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

Ersparr uns den Anblick dieser Bildchen.Außer jemand wills der soll nun sprechen..
Ach poste es einfach^^


Heute sind ja nicht viele Schreibaktiv..

Edit.: Herzlichen Glückwunsch.Du wurdest zum 22 August 22J (was für ein Datum)
Hab aber grad keine Torte da..


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

die seite werd ich hier nicht posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: wenn du die sehen willst mach einfahc pm an mich o0


edit: thx stimmt ist ein wenig irretierent das man am 22 22j alt wird o0


----------



## Haxxler (22. August 2008)

möp möp mir is langweilig


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> möp möp mir is langweilig



dann red über das thema was wir gerade "besprechen"


----------



## Haxxler (22. August 2008)

Ich will nich alles zurücklesen worum gehts denn? ^^


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

wie oft du "Normale" suchbegriffe in google eingeben hast und dann ne "perverse" seite raus kam.


----------



## Haxxler (22. August 2008)

Und was wären das für Begriffe?


----------



## Taipay (22. August 2008)

Kann mir mal jemand verraten warum ich diese frage stelle.....Welche? Na diese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

nicht perverse begriffe 8halt wie oft wes dir passiert ist)


----------



## Haxxler (22. August 2008)

Is mir bisher eigentlich noch nich passiert oO Weiss ja nich nach was für Begriffen ihr sucht xD


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

hab nur noch anime carakteren gescuth (die 2 von meiner signatur) udn dann kam ne lesben pornografi seite dabei raus o0


----------



## Haxxler (22. August 2008)

Is ja kein Wunder bei diesem Anime/Manga Zeug ^^ Wer sowas nich mit Sex in verbindung bringt ist kein richtiger Mensch ^^


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Is ja kein Wunder bei diesem Anime/Manga Zeug ^^ Wer sowas nich mit Sex in verbindung bringt ist kein richtiger Mensch ^^



vieleicht liegt es auch daran das die beiden (die 2 von meiner signatur) auch lesbisch in der serie sind und bei der serie ein paar kuss szenen zeigen ^^


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Meli du bist ja schon besessen von der Serie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> vieleicht liegt es auch daran das die beiden (die 2 von meiner signatur) auch lesbisch in der serie sind und bei der serie ein paar kuss szenen zeigen ^^



Jetzt haben wir den Tiefpunkt gefunden^^


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir den Tiefpunkt gefunden^^



naja solange sie keine sex szenen oder nippel oder andere geschlechtsteile zeigen is das doch völlig ok o0


@Siu glaub ich wohl kaum zwar ist die serie zwar ganz gut aber ziemlich kurz (hab schon alle folgen angeschaut o0)


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> naja solange sie keine sex szenen oder nippel oder andere geschlechtsteile zeigen is das doch völlig ok o0
> 
> 
> @Siu glaub ich wohl kaum zwar ist die serie zwar ganz gut aber ziemlich kurz (hab schon alle folgen angeschaut o0)




Naja aber das mit lesbisch sagt aus.Da ja gerne mal auf Porno Websiten Lesben gezeigt werden (gehe ich mal aus)
Aber egaaaaaaaal
Gut das du das aber sagst,da ich die Serie nicht kenne.


Da glaub ich keiner mehr was zu dem Thema sagen will.Themawechsel?


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Dann ma Gute Nacht Euch :>

50 km gehen der Herren kommt oO


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

themawechsel.....hmm mir fällt grad kein anderen gutes thema ein

ps: wenn du die serie gesehen hättest wüsstest du das ihre "lesbische" liebe nur im hintergrund ist der haupteil von der geschichte is was ganz anderes (aber es gibt animes die sich nur auf das andere teil konzentiert)


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

Ach hoffentlich mit deutscher Besetzung


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

Also mai-hime (das von meiner signatur) ist mit deutscher sprache kann schnell auch ein link zur ersten folge posten 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3168777/Mai_Hime_1_part_1_3


und das andere anime (strawberry panic) gibt es nur auf japanisch mti englischem untertitel (zum glück kann ich gut englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

hm..mir nicht bekannt..kenne nur Anime was auf *würg* RTL2 läuft..und das ist alles Müll.

*nachdenk was man als Thema benutzen kann*


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

die animes serien bei rtl2 sind eigendlich fats alle scheise 

die guten animes kommen erst abends oder im internet (die meiste naber fsk 16 oder fsk 18 hat)


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> die animes serien bei rtl2 sind eigendlich fats alle scheise
> 
> die guten animes kommen erst abends oder im internet (die meiste naber fsk 16 oder fsk 18 hat)



Wenn man nicht weiß nach was man sucht kann man es auch nicht finden :L


----------



## Held² (22. August 2008)

darf ich mal die frage stellen was in an animes so interresant findets ^^


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

zbs gibt es sehr gute animes mom ich liste dir ein paar auf:

Bleach

Naruto (guck ich selber nicht an aber ist ganz gut=)

Elfenlied ( am anfang ein wenig zu brutal aber auch ganz gut)

Neon Genisis Evangelion

Claymore (leider nur mit englischem untertitel)

Mai-hime 

Mai-Otome (die selben caraktere wie mai hime aber andere geschichte und nur mit englischem untertitel)

hellsing

Death Note (ungedingt angucken einer der besten animes überhaupt)

strawberry panic (glaub das es dir nicht gefallen wird geht um eine lesben romanze ist aber sehr gut umgesetzt)


----------



## Held² (22. August 2008)

Naja wenn ich mir anschaue erinnern mich animes ein bisschen an softpornos wenn ich das mal sagen darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich mir anschaue erinnern mich animes ein bisschen an softpornos wenn ich das mal sagen darf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



o0


ich kenn eigendlich keine animes wo sex szenen (auser die szene ist zensiert) gezeigt werden nur kuss szenen o0


----------



## Held² (22. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> o0
> 
> 
> ich kenn eigendlich keine animes wo sex szenen (auser die szene ist zensiert) gezeigt werden nur kuss szenen o0


sry schlecht ausgedrückt ich meine damit das alle dort halbnackt immer herumlaufen zb elfenlied x) aber wie gesagt ich kenne mich mit animes nciht so gut aus


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

Danke für die Auflistung.Vielleicht seh ich mir mal auf myvideo/youtube nach manchen und sehe mir diese an..
Naruto aber nicht.Das hab ich mir mal angesehen und die denken mir zuviel im Kampf bzw. gefällt mir persönlich nicht.


@Held.:Tja was ist so toll daran hm..
Da enstehen zb. Dinge die man mit Schauspielern usw. nicht  machen kann oder Sachen und Wesen etc. die man auch nicht im RL nachmachen kann.Es sieht auch gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach hab selber nicht viel mit Anime am Hut aber soll sich ändern.


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

Das die myu (heißt die so) am anfang nackt rumläuft hat den grund das sie grad aus dem labor ausbricht und sie gerade untersucht wurde


----------



## Held² (22. August 2008)

rofl das grad gefunden xD http://z0r.de/?id=119


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

das anime kenn ich gar net o0


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

Omg sind die Bilder bescheuert^^ Einfach nur zum lachen xD


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Omg sind die Bilder bescheuert^^ Einfach nur zum lachen xD



stimmt ^^

ps: hab ein neus thema :

welches anime hat eurer meinung das beste opening ? postet am besten das opening noch dazu

hier meine 3 lieblings opening:

Naruto Shippuuden

Strawberry panic

Death Note


----------



## Held² (22. August 2008)

naja von den drei gefällt mir deathnote am besten ^^


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

jup stimtm aber ich finde beide 3 haben ein klasse opening 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (22. August 2008)

aber das ist noch immer das beste opening von allen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=JRL5Z1k60tg


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

hab eben auf Youtube mal Deathnote Episode 1 Part 1 angesehen und das ist ürgendwie spannend.
Mal weitergugen^^

Bt2.:
Zum Thema kann ich nicht viel sagen da ich nur Serien von RTL2 sehe..Und da sind ja schon allein die Serien selbst fast alle zum wegwerfen.
Bisschen Afk. part 2 gugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> aber das ist noch immer das beste opening von allen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ein klassiker xd

aber ich mein opening von animes und nicht von trickserien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. August 2008)

das opening von deathnote gefällt mir besser einfach von der musik her. vor allem der refrain finde cih hammer^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXdI61WgTno




und hier das bleach opening finde ich acuh klasse


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3JC-lhTHEY


----------



## Manoroth (22. August 2008)

ach ja von naruto shipuuden gefällt mir auch das neuere besser

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrgoWxzfZVU

vor allem der anfang finde cih schön


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das opening von deathnote gefällt mir besser einfach von der musik her. vor allem der refrain finde cih hammer^^
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXdI61WgTno
> ...



das 2 te death note opening find ich zu aggressiv (das lied wenn du weiß was die sagen) und das passt irgendwie zu death note nicht


udn das bleach opening ist schon sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (22. August 2008)

Wo wir hier schon beim thema openings sind

einer meiner lieblinge von Code Geass

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1FJXe9BFC20&...feature=related


dann noch das ending von Eureka seven

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=J1waDaI61iE


Edit: mein lieblings naru op

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6xi9e00qU9M


----------



## Manoroth (22. August 2008)

jo es ist schon relativ aggresiv aba der anime wird von da an ja auch wesentlich gewaltätiger gegenüber dem anfang

will jetzt nix weiter dazu sagn um RaidingFire net die spannung zu nehmen^^

ach ja RaidingFire ich würd death note net auf myvideo oder so schaun sondern auf www.anime-loads.org

da ist in wesentlich bessserer quli anzuschaun und man kann auch livestreem schaun oder auch dln wie dir beliebt^^


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo es ist schon relativ aggresiv aba der anime wird von da an ja auch wesentlich gewaltätiger gegenüber dem anfang
> 
> will jetzt nix weiter dazu sagn um RaidingFire net die spannung zu nehmen^^
> 
> ...



trotzdem find ich das 2te opening passt einfach nicht zum death note stil ...


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo es ist schon relativ aggresiv aba der anime wird von da an ja auch wesentlich gewaltätiger gegenüber dem anfang
> 
> will jetzt nix weiter dazu sagn um RaidingFire net die spannung zu nehmen^^
> 
> ...



Myvideo hab ich zwar gesagt aber ich benutz das nie.Ich gug immer auf Youtube.Englisch oder nicht,ich verstehs eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema Opening..Wie ich sagt kenn ich wenige und die sind nicht gut.Kenn nur das Lied von *hust* Digimon 5 *hust* Das japanische Lied ist superschön.Das Video selbst nur ersten 25Sekunden..

mfg Anime-Noob xD


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Myvideo hab ich zwar gesagt aber ich benutz das nie.Ich gug immer auf Youtube.Englisch oder nicht,ich verstehs eh nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei myvideo oder anime loads gibt es death note mit !deutschem! untertitel!


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> bei myvideo oder anime loads gibt es death note mit !deutschem! untertitel!



Echt? Sofort gugen!


----------



## Manoroth (22. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> trotzdem find ich das 2te opening passt einfach nicht zum death note stil ...



joa hast i wie schon recht^^ habs mir ncohma angehört und muss sagn es passt net so gut. aba das lied mag ich einfach^^

ach ja das is auch n hammer opening 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eHCDtZGKV90


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> joa hast i wie schon recht^^ habs mir ncohma angehört und muss sagn es passt net so gut. aba das lied mag ich einfach^^
> 
> ach ja das is auch n hammer opening
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eHCDtZGKV90



jop auch ein gutes opening aber kein sehr gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. August 2008)

ach ja aprops hellsing morgn(eigenlich ja schon heute^^) kommt hellsing ultimate 4 auf dvd^^ habs mir vorbestellt

gleich anschaun sobald der postbote antrabt


----------



## Manoroth (22. August 2008)

und melih alles gute zum 22igsten geburtstag^^

bist also 2 1/2 jahre älter als cih^^


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und melih alles gute zum 22igsten geburtstag^^
> 
> bist also 2 1/2 jahre älter als cih^^



ach haste auch schon bemerkt das ich heute geburtstag hab? xd


----------



## Manoroth (22. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ach haste auch schon bemerkt das ich heute geburtstag hab? xd



jo bin auf den buffed geburtstags fred gestossen und hab da deinen beitrag gesehn^^


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo bin auf den buffed geburtstags fred gestossen und hab da deinen beitrag gesehn^^



achso^^


----------



## Manoroth (22. August 2008)

nochma n intro das ich net schlecht finde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oT2W3gaUBc

is von ergo proxy n hammer anime

sehr spannend
bin aba leider ncoh net ganz fertig mit


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

So..wieder da..
Deathnote ist sehr spannend.Da muss ich mich glatt bedanken..

Wie ich aber auch sehe mögt ihr viele Openings/intros^^


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nochma n intro das ich net schlecht finde
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oT2W3gaUBc
> 
> ...



der intro is ja mal ganz nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. August 2008)

der intro is mist gegen die serie^^

war ne zeit lang beinahe süchtig danach ab dann hatte cih nemmer so viel zeit und hab dan i wie nemmer weitergeschaut...

muss unbedingt ma zu ende schaun


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

na dann viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geh mal off. 3:50 Morgens muss ja nicht sein.

Tschau
ps.: jetzt seit ihr mich los^^


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> der intro is mist gegen die serie^^
> 
> war ne zeit lang beinahe süchtig danach ab dann hatte cih nemmer so viel zeit und hab dan i wie nemmer weitergeschaut...
> 
> muss unbedingt ma zu ende schaun



kennst du vielicht claymore? is ganz gutes anime aber leider gibt es nicht auf deutsch nur mit englischem untertitel

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3713045/Claymore_Opening <---- der opening


----------



## Manoroth (22. August 2008)

jo is net schlecht

was mir acuh ncoh gefällt is der hier

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_ZfzePx3p0

der anime finde cih hammer aba vorsicht is nix für schwache nerven


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

was für ein anime ist das? kann das net anschauen muss mich dafür zuerst anmelden aber darauf hab ich keine lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> was für ein anime ist das? kann das net anschauen muss mich dafür zuerst anmelden aber darauf hab ich keine lust
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist von elfenlied^^

der song ist einer der schönsten die ich kenne


----------



## Manoroth (22. August 2008)

sag ma wie gehn die bb codes um son bild in die signatur zu verfrachten?


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ist von elfenlied^^
> 
> der song ist einer der schönsten die ich kenne



achso...naja ich hab schon elfenlied angeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: ich hab starke nerven ^^


----------



## Manoroth (22. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> achso...naja ich hab schon elfenlied angeschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



musst aba auch zugebn, das elfenlid net ohne is schon von der story her. vom blut und was weiss ich ent ales sowiso^^


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> musst aba auch zugebn, das elfenlid net ohne is schon von der story her. vom blut und was weiss ich ent ales sowiso^^



naja ich hab schon schlimmere sachen gesehen da macht so ein wenig "rote fleckchen" nix aus


----------



## Manoroth (22. August 2008)

jo das blut is auch nix schllimmes ich fands n wehnig heftig wo da der einen die arme/beine abgerissenw urden und man jede einzelne muskelfaser reissen sah

das is schon net so für kleine/zartbeseitete geeignet^^




wie kriegt man n bild in die signatur?(bb-codes)


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo das blut is auch nix schllimmes ich fands n wehnig heftig wo da der einen die arme/beine abgerissenw urden und man jede einzelne muskelfaser reissen sah
> 
> das is schon net so für kleine/zartbeseitete geeignet^^
> 
> ...




naja trotzdem wegen ein paar gezeichnete bilder krieg ich schon keine alpträume



ps: den link der seite wo das bild ist (muss image seite sein oder wo nur das bild ist und das bei bilder zufügen reinkopieren


----------



## Manoroth (22. August 2008)

ah thx jetzt siehts bei mir nemmer so billig aus xD

und ich hatte auch keine albträume oder so(hätt den anime sonst kaum ganz durchgeschaut^^)

aba nem freund hat sordentlich zugesetzt

naja wie dem auch sei^^

mal ne frage kannste mir noch n paar animes empfehln= hab folgende ganz oder teilweise durch:

afro samurai

Azumanga Daioh

Basilisk

bleach

burst angel

chrono crusade

cowboy bebop

dears

death note

devil may cry

elfenlied

ergo proxy

fate stay night

full metal alchemist

full metal panic! (alle 3 staffeln)

gantz

ghost in the shell (beide staffeln und beide movies)

Great Teacher Onizuka

gunslinger girl

he is my master

hellsing

ikki tousen (beide staffeln)

magister negi magi (beide staffeln)

Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi

naruto (alle staffeln)

neon genesis evangelion

Onegai Teacher

one piece

samurai champloo

shuffle!

tenjo tenge

trigun

wolfs rain

zombie loan

so das wars^^

kennste ncoh was gutes?


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

ui hast ja ziemlich viele animes gesehen o0

die einzige gute serie die ich kenn udn nicht auf deine list ist ,ist Mai-hime (auf deutsch)

und vielicht noch der neon genesis evangelion film (der finale film)


----------



## Manoroth (22. August 2008)

ich schaue seit etwa 3 jahren so etwa ne folge pro abend^^ da kommt schon einiges zusammen

Mai-hime wer cih mir auf jeden fall mal reinzihn und den evangelion film sowiso da cih die serie echt genial fand^^

ach da sind mir ncohma 3 sachen in den sinn gekommn

Akira

Lupin 3 (alle filme)

und vampire hunter d (beide filme)


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

von den 3 hab ich noch wenig gehört ......


----------



## Manoroth (22. August 2008)

akira is der film, der animes in europa n bischen bekannt gemacht hat.

luppin 3 ist n leicht europäisch angehauchter anime aber sehr gut

und vampire hunter D ist n klassiker^^

kann alle 3 empfehlen

und cih geh jetzt langsam ma ncoh für 2h schlafen^^

viel spass noch was dua uch immer noch machst

gn8


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

gn8


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

loooos gehts :> nabend


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

Nab0rnd


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

N`aben sagt ma schaut ihr auch Police Academy is lustig


Edith: aja läuft auf rtl2^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`aben sagt ma schaut ihr auch Police Academy is lustig


hm nö chatte und guck giga nebenbei, police academy kenn ich schon^^


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

huhu ala^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

maaan need ps3 mgs4 + resident evil 5 <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Nabend


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Tztz, das ist doch noch nichts für kleine Kinder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Tztz, das ist doch noch nichts für kleine Kinder!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber für dich ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Hu alle

Nabend Schnuffel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

need star wars battle front 2 für ps2  find das nirgends -.-


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> need star wars battle front 2 für ps2  find das nirgends -.-



Hab ich fürn PC is ganz nice^^


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Hu, Schnuffel!<3


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

oda warcraft 3 tft meine disc is zerkratzt und kans net mehr installieren xD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> need star wars battle front 2 für ps2  find das nirgends -.-


hab ich fürn pc und wc3 tft hab ich auch und funzt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Ich möchte eine PS3 für folgende Final Fantasy Teile :/


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> oda warcraft 3 tft meine disc is zerkratzt und kans net mehr installieren xD



Taugt eh nich so des Spiel^^

Need CoD4 aber läuft NIEMALS auf meinem PC

Hab mir neulich CoD2 Gekauft, das macht online so derbst fun!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich möchte eine PS3 für folgende Final Fantasy Teile :/


genau ! das auch noch ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Taugt eh nich so des Spiel^^
> 
> Need CoD4 aber läuft NIEMALS auf meinem PC


oO CoD4 ?? is doch easy going 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

naja will wc3 wieder ma zockn da bald wotlk raus kommt ^^


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Need CoD4 aber läuft NIEMALS auf meinem PC


CoD4 ist so hammergeil! Ich habs fürn PC und für Xbox.
Zocks jetzt zum 2. Mal auf 'Veteran' das ist... boah... *Orgasmus*


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> CoD4 ist so hammergeil! Ich habs fürn PC und für Xbox.
> Zocks jetzt zum 2. Mal auf 'Veteran' das ist... boah... *Orgasmus*



Jeden den ich kenne, der das gespielt hat, hat das selbe behauptet *NEEDAUCH*


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> CoD4 ist so hammergeil! Ich habs fürn PC und für Xbox.
> Zocks jetzt zum 2. Mal auf 'Veteran' das ist... boah... *Orgasmus*


ja is schon nett^^ aber habs net zuende gespielt und iwann gar net mehr dann braucht ich mal speicherplatz für demos :> teste sehr gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann hab ichs deinstalliert ^^


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

sagt ma gibts cod4 auch für ps2?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> sagt ma gibts cod4 auch für ps2?


XD nich das ich wüsste, oder?


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> sagt ma gibts cod4 auch für ps2?



Bestimmt net^^


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

oh man xD


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Wenn dann überhaupt für die neuen Konsolen.


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

PS2 Is auch UUUUUUURalt


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

hab kein bock oda auch kein geld was neues zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

nabend


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nabend


hallo SAYTAN


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nabend


Sa(y)tan is da omQ


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> *Sa(y)tan* is da omQ


Und ich dachte das würde meinen Namen perfekt decken -.-


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

oh gott und er findet die neue nightwish sängerin gut :/


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> oh gott und er findet die neue nightwish sängerin gut :/


STIRB DU NARR!!!!!Zweilfe nicht an Anette sonst wirste den Zorn SAYTAAAAAAANS wecken!!


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Annette kann live besser singen als Tarja.^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> STIRB DU NARR!!!!!Zweilfe nicht an Anette sonst wirste den Zorn SAYTAAAAAAANS wecken!!


uhhu, der zorn SAYTANS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihi


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Und ich sing live viel besser als Annette :/


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Annette kann live besser singen als Tarja.^^


Und IST besser als Tarja,naja beide sind gut,aber diest irgendwie Rockiger ^^


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Und ich sing live viel besser als Annette :/


NIEMAND,aber auch NIEMAND singt besser als ANETTE!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Kannds sein, dass die sich beide sehr ähnlich sehen?


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Das bezweifle ich, Schnuffel. :>


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Kannds sein, dass die sich beide sehr ähnlich sehen?


Wer?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich, Schnuffel. :>


ich bezweifle das aber auch siu !


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Kannds sein, dass die sich beide sehr ähnlich sehen?


Nein tuhen sie nicht,anette ist einzigartig du emo fisch!Geh flossen ritzen oder so ^^


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wer?



Die neue und die alde^^


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Nein tuhen sie nicht,anette ist einzigartig du emo fisch!Geh flossen ritzen oder so ^^



Pfff du mit deiner Mainstream musik ;P


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

Die neue Nightwish-Sängerin kann weder singen noch gut aussehen... =P


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die neue Nightfish-Sängerin kann weder singen noch gut aussehen... =P


Du sau!Stirb auch du!!


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die neue Nightfish-Sängerin kann weder singen noch gut aussehen... =P



Naja is schon n scharfes Gerät


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die neue Nightfish-Sängerin kann weder singen noch gut aussehen... =P


XD das ist mal ein kompromiss !


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

Du machst mir langsam angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Du machst mir langsam angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer???


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Du sau!Stirb auch du!!


Realität trifft Saytan kritisch.
Saytan stirbt.


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Jaja geht mit euren Emo-qiirlz kuscheln!


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Realität trifft Saytan kritisch.
> Saytan stirbt.



Lol!^^


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

Saytan oda so xD


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Realität trifft Saytan kritisch.
> Saytan stirbt.


Saytan kann NICHT sterben.

Saytan backstabt Lurock
Lurock stirbt
Saytan verschwindet!

Sie ist geil!


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> backstept



Rechtschreibung trifft Saytan kritisch.
Saytan stirbt.


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Sie ist geil!


Nö, die sieht aus wie meine Oma und das meine ich ernst!
Die hat son komischen Gesicht... find ich voll unattraktiv!


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nö, die sieht aus wie meine Oma und das meine ich ernst!
> Die hat son komischen Gesicht... find ich voll unattraktiv!


du stehst aber auch auf emo qiirlz


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Rechtschreibung trifft Saytan kritisch.
> Saytan stirbt.


hhaaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hört mal auf sonst endet das in flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Najo...blub..mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Rechtschreibung trifft Saytan kritisch.
> Saytan stirbt.


ach wo?


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nö, die sieht aus wie meine Oma und das meine ich ernst!



Kansst du mir eventuell ihre Nummer geben? ;PPP


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> du stehst aber auch auf emo qiirlz


Erm, es gibt welche die ganz gut aussehen, aber ich steh eher auf normale, versaute, geile Säue!


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Kansst du mir eventuell ihre Nummer geben? ;PPP


wenn seine oma so aussieht werde ich mit ihr das machen was zohan mit den alten omis gemacht hat!


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ach wo?



Tja hab ich leider nicht zitiert^^


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

Höhrt auf !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so würde es sich anhöhren wen ich eine frau wäre und so als mann

Höhrt sofort auf mit der scheisse noch ein wort und es donnert!!!!!!! 


oda so xD


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Erm, es gibt welche die ganz gut aussehen, aber ich steh eher auf normale, versaute, geile Säue!


Jaja die geilen säue wie bei Zohan ja?xD Alte schrumperlige omas in latex anzügen und 9schwänziger Katze und zum peitschen bereit.

Oma Eda:Oh jaaa Lurock gibs mir du wilde sau
Lurock:Gib mir dein Eiter Omiiii!!!!
*eiter fließt*


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Höhrt auf !!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oo Lol? Dann lass es doch donnern...


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Jaja die geilen säue wie bei Zohan ja?xD Alte schrumperlige omas in latex anzügen und 9schwänziger Katze und zum peitschen bereit.
> Oma Eda:Oh jaaa Lurock gibs mir du wilde sau
> Lurock:Gib mir dein Eiter Omiiii!!!!
> *eiter fließt*


Du bist scheiße!


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

Öhhh jetzt ma ehrlich Saytan es reicht langsam o.O


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Öhhh jetzt ma ehrlich Saytan es reicht langsam o.O


Platzhalter


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Junge die machen doch nur spaß unter Brüdern.....(warmen)


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

Höhrt mal ich finde heraus wo ihr wohnt und dann komm ich zu euch nachhause und 
dann und dann
Crack!!! Ab in den Wutraum(oda so )


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Junge du machen doch nur spaß unter Brüdern.....(warmen)


Ja ist doch nur spass!Und das "warmen" hab ich überlesen...


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

So, jetzt ist mal Ruhe hier!










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Höhrt mal ich finde heraus wo ihr wohnt und dann komm ich zu euch nachhause und
> dann und dann
> Crack!!! Ab in den Wutraum(oda so )


Ich warte,ich hab mehr Trashmobs und fallen als der Black temple!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Höhrt mal ich finde heraus wo ihr wohnt und dann komm ich zu euch nachhause und
> dann und dann
> Crack!!! Ab in den Wutraum(oda so )


dann machts crack...und wenn ihr weiter böse seit dann kommt er nochmal und dann machts noch MACK!!!


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ja ist doch nur spass!Und das "warmen" hab ich überlesen...



Stimmt, komplette Texte lesen is Mainstream!


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist mal Ruhe hier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und Alanium sprach!


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Stimmt, komplette Texte lesen is Mainstream!


Ganz deiner meinung,aber du weisst schon das Emofisch sein Mainstream ist oder?


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Und Alanium sprach!



Und Chuck Norris antwortete: "Sag Bitte!"


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich warte,ich hab mehr Trashmobs und fallen als der Black temple!


Boah du bist sooooo geil!


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Boah du bist sooooo geil!


Ich weiss,ich wirke auch auf männer erotisch,aber ich steh mehr auf leichen you know?


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich weiss,ich wirke auch auf männer erotisch,aber ich steh mehr auf leichen you know?



Das erklärt deine Signatur^^


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Das erklärt deine Signatur^^


Möchtest du in die Signatur?


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Und Alanium sprach!


Falsch, Al(l)a(h) sprach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Falsch, Al(l)a(h) sprach.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kenn ich nicht,wer ist das?


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Möchtest du in die Signatur?



Immer her damit.


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Falsch, Al(l)a(h) sprach.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


FÜR ALLAH!!! *bumm*


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

------------------------------------------------------- < Ruhelinie, alles dadrunter ist zivilisiert.


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> FÜR ALLAH!!! *bumm*


Korrigiere:Allah Uakbar,dan kommst auch zu deinen 70 (etwas älteren) Jungfrauen


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

nö!
viva l'anarchia!


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> ------------------------------------------------------- < Ruhelinie, alles dadrunter ist zivilisiert.



Man kann sich zibilisiert "flamen"...


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Man kann sich zibilisiert "flamen"...


Ja, klar! Ich bin ein Meister der Zibilie!


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

du hastn emofisch als profilbild, wie eklig ist das bitte?

btw lurock: who am i?


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Verdammt, ich hab wirklich zibilisiert geschrieben^^

btw Emofisch 4 President


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

emofisch suckt :/


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> nö!
> viva l'anarchia!


Gottesstaat > all

!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> emofisch suckt :/


Hast den Film Finding Emo nicht gesehen?


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

hm wir könnten jetzt eine diskussion über staatsformen beginnen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> emofisch suckt :/



Emofisch saugt wasser ein, das stimmt^^

btw: Dein Orc is au nich grad einfallsreich ;P


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

orc>emofisch
edit sagt iwelche dreckskinder singen vor meinem haus, brb


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> orc>emofisch



Emofisch trifft Emofisch kritisch
Emofisch stirbt

Orc hat keinen Spaß mehr....pwnt by Emofisch


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

hau sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


moin biatchs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

orc isst den emofisch, orc hat wieder spaß


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hau sie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


minaaaaas


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hau sie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Säis


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Emos.. sowas gabs früher nicht. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> orc isst den emofisch, orc hat wieder spaß



Emofisch vergiftet sich selbst-----> Orc stirbt


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hau sie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


moin,hast idee für eine neue sigi?need neue sigi die geilen sich an meiner anette sigi zu doll auf!


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

orc ist ein orc und somit ein schamane, orc heilt sich selbst und lacht den feisten emofisch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> orc ist ein orc und somit ein schamane, orc heilt sich selbst und lacht den feisten emofisch aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Sofort Wirkendes Gift"...


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

Minas wie weit is meine sig?^^


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

nichts, ich bin schamane und somit ''uber''


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

N'abend Minas :>


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> nichts, ich bin schamane und somit ''uber''



Nerf--------> nix mehr "über"


----------



## Jácks (22. August 2008)

Na morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

ich habe gehört hier baut einer signaturen? wo darf man bestellen?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Na morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hi


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

nirgends darf man bestellen nur ich darf das xD


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Na morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Guten Morgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Minas,wie kann ich selbst sigis machen?Istv das schwer?^^


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

das is gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich brauch ne neue und ich kann das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Schwer? Naja. Teuer? Naja - lad dir GIMP runter, damit kann man auch schon einiges machen.


----------



## Jácks (22. August 2008)

Darf ich mal was lustig in die Runde fragn??Wer kennt Silverstein??


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*'You're so laame!'*


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Darf ich mal was lustig in die Runde fragn??Wer kennt Silverstein??


1.ja 2.ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

Für meine sig hab ich WoW modelviwer und gimp gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> *'You're so laame!'*


ihh wasn das oO


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

1. von mir aus 2. leider ja
edit: jetzt gröhlen die blagen auch noch sauflieder, mal eben stiefel aus dem schrank suchen


----------



## Jácks (22. August 2008)

Boah ne alle keine Ahnung von Musik ^.^


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> ihh wasn das oO


Lol? N00b! DIE! Das ist Dee Snider!


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> *'You're so laame!'*


danke dir lurock,jetzt kann ich nicht mehr schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol? N00b! DIE! Das ist Dee Snider!


und wer ist das ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> und wer ist das ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


O... M.... G... 

Wärst du mein Sohn würd ich dich jetzt im Wald aussetzen!


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

just google it!


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Darf ich mal was lustig in die Runde fragn??Wer kennt Silverstein??


Silverstein kenn' ich! Hab' aber glaub' nur einma was von denen gehört.^^


----------



## Jácks (22. August 2008)

Weiß ich auch nicht 0o Wer ist das,Lurock??XD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> just google it!


nää ich hab jetz kb zu googlen man


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

eklige emoband halt


----------



## Jácks (22. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Silverstein kenn' ich! Hab' aber glaub' nur einma was von denen gehört.^^


Immerhin etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> eklige emoband halt


Emopunk wenn ich bitten darf


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Silverstein kenn' ich! Hab' aber glaub' nur einma was von denen gehört.^^


du kennst doch sowieso alle bands XD


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

emopunk=selber scheiss

listen to trve norsk black metal!


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

Bähhh hier läuft grad highschool musical 3 trailer ich muss glei kotzen-.-


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bähhh hier läuft grad highschool musical 3 trailer ich muss glei kotzen-.-


high schwul musical? xD


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Emopunk wenn ich bitten darf


Ohaa, sowas gibts? 2 Mal Schlecht in Eins... gleich mal die Hass-Liste erweitern.... =P


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Emo.. was'n is das eigenlich für eine Erfindung? Ist das eine neue Menschenart? Sowas wie Mongolen? :X


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

nääääää das dürften se net zeigen is nochnet 24 uhr xD


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

tät mich belasten

scheisse, bild zu groß


----------



## Jácks (22. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ohaa, sowas gibts? 2 Mal Schlecht in Eins... gleich mal die Hass-Liste erweitern.... =P


Okay...kennst du Eisregen??


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

Emo = extremes mobing opfer  oda so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> listen to trve norsk black metal!


Wenn du Dee Snider, den Sänger von Twisted Sister wirklich nicht kennst, dann darfst du dich aber nicht als trve bezeichnen, den sollte jeder Metaller kennen...


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> du kennst doch sowieso alle bands XD


Neidisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

eisregen hahahahah


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Borgoroth?! Alter. Jetzt geht es hier echt los..


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> tät mich belasten
> 
> scheisse, bild zu groß


was des schon wieder für nen scheiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 o man mach ich mir hier feinde xD


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Okay...kennst du Eisregen??


Ja, kenn ich, Eisregen ist geil!


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

Burzum > Gorgoroth


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> was des schon wieder für nen scheiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gorgoroth - norsk black metal

wobei ich momentan zu endstille und naglfar tendiere


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Okay...kennst du Eisregen??


Eisregen <3


----------



## Jácks (22. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, kenn ich, Eisregen ist geil!


Kaufste auch das neue Album??Wird hier ja verboten...scheiß Staat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

ÖÖHHHH  scheisse was wollt ich noch ma sagen? -.-


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

wie groß dürfen sig bilder nochmal?


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

Aja Minas biste da? wie weit is meine sig?^^


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> wie groß dürfen sig bilder nochmal?


200


----------



## Jácks (22. August 2008)

Listen to the best music http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=SRg7WLwxAo0


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

max 200 pixel


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn-oo5pNvBg
kein emo scheiss,sondern richtiger metal


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

thema welchsel pls emo`s sind langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> thema welchsel pls emo`s sind langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


+


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

Das ist trver Metal!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

ok sagen wa  neues thema welche farbe hat meine unterhose?^^


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Und whenlightsbreak nervt irgendwie...


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Das ganze verhurte Gerede über Metal und Emo nervt -.-"


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Und whenlightsbreak nervt irgendwie...


iwie schon XD aber ey wie kann man sowas hörn lurock? oO


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Und whenlightsbreak nervt irgendwie...



danke, ich hab dich auch lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> aber ey wie kann man sowas hörn lurock? oO


Hör du was du willst, aber das bleibt für mich eins der besten Lieder von einer der besten Bands!


----------



## Jácks (22. August 2008)

Wer mag hier V+ Curuba??


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

Nabend leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hör du was du willst, aber das bleibt für mich eins der besten Lieder von einer der besten Bands!


hab ja auch nicht gesagt das du aufhörn sollst sowas zu hören ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Nabend leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hallo melih


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Hey Meli :>


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

huhu


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Nabend leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hallo


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

über was unterhaltet ihr euch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(keine lust zu scrollen auch wenn es gegen mittelfingerverfettung hilft 

@siu man schreibt es Melih nicht meli ^^


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

N'abend, Melih. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (22. August 2008)

Mädelz ich schreib jetzt mit Kumpels,weggn wir wollen Sonntag saufn gehn,also denne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis Morgen oder so


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Ist mir doch so Latten. Das "H" ist völlig überflüssig, kostet außerdem zuviel Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Mädelz ich schreib jetzt mit Kumpels,weggn wir wollen Sonntag saufn gehn,also denne



Schön. Aber behalt die Info das nächste Ma für dich


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

im moment über nonsens, schlag mal ein thema vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

ja ratet welche farbe meine unterhose hat^^


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Du trägst Unterhosen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

ich mein boxer *hust * xD


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

grün-orange kariert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Pink oder rot!


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

wtf? wie hast n das heraus gefunden ich mein ehrlich jetzt es stimmt xD


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

also ich mein net dich ala xD


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Was stimmt jetzt?

Edith: Alles klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

grün-orange...wtf?


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

das von whenli..... dauet zu lange der naume xD


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> wtf? wie hast n das heraus gefunden ich mein ehrlich jetzt es stimmt xD


Er hat Kameras in deinem Zimmer installiert und geilt sich heimlich an dir auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

kürbiss undso xD


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

pscht,hör doch auf alles zu verraten 

ps: livestream ist ab 0:00 geschaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Auf seiner boxer sind kätzchen druaf


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

wtf Oo - Zum Glück trag ich eher "schlicht".. aber man soll ja Mut zur Farbe beweißen


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> pscht,hör doch auf alles zu verraten
> 
> ps: livestream ist ab 0:00 geschaltet
> 
> ...


Giev Link!


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

*hust* bandbreite meines zugangs leider nicht groß genug, wird wohl nur ein verpixelter youporn upload, sry

edit sagt wir sind schon auf seite 1500 *korken knallen lass*


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

wtf ich dachte du meinst so n wow live stream und dan meinst du mich????? sach ma gehts noch???!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

natürlich meine ich dich, lies die vorherige korrespondenz aufmerksam, dann erschliesst sich dir auch der sinn.


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Hab das drecksviehc aus meiner sigi gejagt,jaaaa


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

öhhh ich geh heut glaub net mehr ins zimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hab das drecksviehc aus meiner sigi gejagt,jaaaa


final fantasy <3


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Ist die sigi gut?=^^


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw crackmack...ich sehe alles, und nimm verdammt nochmal deinen finger aus der nase!


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die obere stört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> öhhh ich geh heut glaub net mehr ins zimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso denn nicht? Ist da denn irgendwas schlimmes?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2008)

So ich bin dan ma irgend was zocken xD byebye


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

ihr schweine, wie könnt ihr mich alleine lassen :S


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

Keine Angst, Neuer.
Ich bin noch hier... mwahahaha.....!!


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

lurock, wer bin ich?


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Lurock, lass ihn aber noch einigermaßen bei Verstand, okay? :>


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> lurock, wer bin ich?


Sags mir.



Alanium schrieb:


> Lurock, lass ihn aber noch einigermaßen bei Verstand, okay? :>


Ich versuchs... *g*


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

ach ich kenn ihn doch, wenn dann hab ich ihn in den wahnsinn getrieben
edit sagt, ich treibe mich im buffed irc channel rum, atm nur meinem bouncer


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Lurock treibt leute in den Wahnsinn


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

da brauchts bei mir nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Lu lutscht gerne!


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

das sowieso


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

PSYCOOOOOO

fucking gimps ololol nerf warris plx die stinken ^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Lu lutscht gerne!


we know


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

wie meinen? ich habe den mittelteil nicht so ganz aufnehmen können


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

Ja, ich lutsch gerne! Rrraaawwwrrr!


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

ich meine krieger sind alle lowbobs die aber fearimmun sind -.- freu mich schon auf nerf von todeswunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Lu lutscht gerne!


Bonbons sind doch lecker!


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

ehm ala wir meinen alle nid das^^


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

gief free bonbons!111


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Lasst mir doch meine unschuldigen Gedanken. XD


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Ich meinte Bonbons


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ehm ala wir meinen alle nid das^^


WTF? Siu meinte Bonbons du versauter Drecksack!


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

immer diese versauten bengels, tztz


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. August 2008)

Grüße


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Ihr schweine also echt,immer labert ihr über sowas jajaa


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

so freunde....wasn hier fürn thema schon wieder nenene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

hi selor

@gorilla: je später der abend, desto schlimmer die themen


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Guten Abend, mein Mentor! *verbeug*


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> so freunde....wasn hier fürn thema schon wieder nenene
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaja XDXDXD Er hat lutschen gesagt!!!!!111 ATOOOMROFL!!!!XDOLOLOL!!! omg^^^^^^

-.-


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> so freunde....wasn hier fürn thema schon wieder nenene
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nichts für kleine Kinderohren! Ab ins Bett mit dir, husch, husch!


----------



## White-Frost (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> hi selor
> 
> @gorilla: je später der abend, desto schlimmer die themen


es ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen das man(n) wie auf beutejagdt ist und je später der abend wird umso verzweifelter wird und daher auch schön trinken wunderbar funktioniert weil bis jetz nix klappte er aber eine haben will daraus lassen sich auch versautere themen auf die spätere uhrzeit schliesen


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jaja XDXDXD Er hat lutschen gesagt*!!!!!111 ATOOOMROFL!!!!XDOLOLOL!!!* omg^^^^^^
> 
> -.-


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nichts für kleine Kinderohren! Ab ins Bett mit dir, husch, husch!


das lass ich mir von dir nicht sagen!!! :<


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

nach 2300 darf man das, ab 0000 kommen die großen schweinereien


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

ziemlich spannend hier *gähn* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: erst um 0 uhr wird es hier intressant ^^


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> das lass ich mir von dir nicht sagen!!! :<


Die Betonung liegt auf "klein". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Die Betonung liegt auf "klein".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 manno das is so scheiße =(


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Guten Abend, mein Mentor! *verbeug*



Sternenflottenoffiziere verbeugen sich nicht abgesehen von einem diplomatischen Einsatz, wo es die Ettikete erwartet


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

es wird salutiert ihr maden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

dei mutta isn dicker orc !
/salute


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> manno das is so scheiße =(


Je später der Abend, umso gemeiner werde ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Je später der Abend, umso gemeiner werde ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Je später es wird, desto eher kommt die Zeit wo du ins Bett musst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Je später der Abend, umso gemeiner werde ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmpf


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Je später es wird, desto eher kommt die Zeit wo du ins Bett musst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genauuu !!!


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

minis, der war fies, meine mudder is kein orc :/
/salute, made!

apropos bett, ich denke es ist zeit, so langsam


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> minis, der war fies, meine mudder is kein orc :/
> /salute, made!
> 
> apropos bett, ich denke es ist zeit, so langsam


gute nacht


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

dann halt ne dicke zwergenfrau -.- tse

kleinkinder ins bett og og 321


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> minis, der war fies, meine mudder is kein orc :/
> /salute, made!
> 
> apropos bett, ich denke es ist zeit, so langsam


gn8


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

pöser minas, ich bin kein kleines kind, ich bin krank - sonst wäre ich heute abend hier nicht anwesend sondern iwo nicht mehr nüchtern auf den straßen unterwegs.


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Mein Satz gilt btw praktisch für alle unter 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> pöser minas, ich bin kein kleines kind, ich bin krank - sonst wäre ich heute abend hier nicht anwesend sondern iwo nicht mehr nüchtern auf den straßen unterwegs.



HA HA!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

freunde ich bin denn auch mal off, gute nacht euch


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Gute Nacht, kleiner Giftzwerg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (22. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Gute Nacht, kleiner Giftzwerg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmpf karate caro xD


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

warum liegt hier stroh?


----------



## Lurock (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> warum liegt hier stroh?


Warum hast du ne Maske auf?


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> warum liegt hier stroh?


Warum lagerst du dein Gehirn aus? :>


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

gott, sie hat den witz verbockt :/


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Der ist so dumm und alt...^^


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

aber zieht immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Hmm.. dann blas mir doch ein >:


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hmm.. dann blas mir doch ein >:


Pfui!


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Pfui!


Das ist doch noch harmlos. XD


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

jop, wir könnten jetzt noch ganz andere sachen aus der schublade ziehen


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Ach egal,ich hau ma ab,vielleicht komm ich später wieder,bye bye und keine leichenpornos angucken oder so


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

tschausen


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Gute Nacht und viel Spaß bei dem, was du noch so vorhast, Slaytan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Man. Der onaniert jetzt noch eine halbe Stunde, dann is der wieder da :>


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Gute Nacht und viel Spaß bei dem, was du noch so vorhast, Slaytan.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was ich vorhab wilslt du nicht wissen....Naja see ya in hell !! oder auch später xD


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Man. Der onaniert jetzt noch eine halbe Stunde, dann is der wieder da :>


2-4 stunden wenn shcon,aber wer sagt das ich onanieren werde?^^


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> 2-4 stunden wenn shcon,aber wer sagt das ich onanieren werde?^^


Das ist ein offenes Geheimnis.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

hf und so xD

ich bin ma pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kein bock mehr^^ battleflied mach halbmüde kein spass und für saufen hab ich kein geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

ahja noch bild für euch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich weis ihr fühlt euch sicher alle angesprochen xD


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Was seid ihr alles für Pfeifen... schlimm die Jugend von heute -.-"


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Ne, ich net. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

ich hua mich auch in die kiste, gn8


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ne, ich net.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hm. Doch. Du könntest dich theoritisch auch angesprochen fühlen bei zwei anderen Vorzügen.


----------



## Carcharoth (22. August 2008)

Euch ist bewusst, dass wir Mods den Thread hier auch im Auge haben? :>


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

carchi du spielverderber, spam lieber mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

Carcha, vor dir habe ich keine Angst, ich betöre dich einfach mit meinen weiblichen Reizen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (23. August 2008)

Schön, dass ihr den Thread im Auge habt.. wüsste nicht wo es etwas zu beklagen gibt.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Carcha, vor dir habe ich keine Angst, ich betöre dich einfach mit meinen weiblichen Reizen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin hauptberuflicher Nerd. Ich bin da immun.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Schön, dass ihr den Thread im Auge habt.. wüsste nicht wo es etwas zu beklagen gibt.



Naja... es juckt manchmal im Auge :>


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich bin hauptberuflicher Nerd. Ich bin da immun.


ohhh geil dachte nie das ich des sagen kann aber des erste mal made my day  ich msute lachen xD


----------



## Siu (23. August 2008)

Dann musst du den Thread aus dem Auge nehmen du Doofmann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (23. August 2008)

OVERKILL!!! OVERKILL!!!


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich bin hauptberuflicher Nerd. Ich bin da immun.


Ach menno... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Euch ist bewusst, dass wir Mods den Thread hier auch im Auge haben? :>


Wie ich wusste uns jemand bespannt.

_siu zuflüster:pack schnell die kräuter weg bevor er was merkt!!!_

Und auch ein Grund weshalb ich mich nicht entfalte xD

aso ja und back from ........ lalalalal^^


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ach menno...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei ihm sim ma mit lara croft einfach besser dran oder lieber die unschuldige yuna hmm


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Wie ich wusste uns jemand bespannt.
> 
> _siu zuflüster:pack schnell die kräuter weg bevor er was merkt!!!_
> 
> ...


wb banane oder toilettenpapier? XD


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

so bin wieder da xd


jetzt wirds lustig hier^^


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

bin summerslam gucken bb^^


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> bin summerslam gucken bb^^


summerslam des is wrestling auf premiere oder wo man extra für zahlen muss macht n freund auch^^ wie unsagbar dämmlich kann man den seinf ür premiere und dann nochmal extra für 2-3 stunden artistik zu bezahlen^^


----------



## Siu (23. August 2008)

Jaja. Was hab ich gesagt, was Saytan macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (23. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> so bin wieder da xd
> 
> 
> jetzt wirds lustig hier^^


wb, na dann belustige uns mal.


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

Wir warten, Melih! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (23. August 2008)

Ich warte nicht mehr, gehe jetz ins Bett. Mein Körper braucht Ruhe und Erholung. 
Gute Nacht zusammen


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

hab grad wow gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: hab heute und gestern ein paar folgen von strawberry panic angeguckt udn muss sagen ...ich bin begeistert echt ein geiles anime nette story aber nur ein englisch sub -.-


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich warte nicht mehr, gehe jetz ins Bett. Mein Körper braucht Ruhe und Erholung.
> Gute Nacht zusammen


Nacht, Schnuffel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

So fertig gebastelt


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> So fertig gebastelt



sieht nice aus aber nicht jeder hier kann trakanisch und versteht nicht was die zeichen da bedeuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> sieht nice aus aber nicht jeder hier kann trakanisch und versteht nicht was die zeichen da bedeuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer weis obs nich besser so is


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Für die ganz blöden sind ja die jeweiligen Wappen da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Für die ganz blöden sind ja die jeweiligen Wappen da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber nicht jeder kann mit diesen (nerd?)wappen was anfangen ^^ (nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

Ich versteh davon gar nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*duck und weg*


----------



## D132 (23. August 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> aber nicht jeder kann mit diesen (nerd?)wappen was anfangen ^^ (nicht böse gemeint)



Tja... das separiert dann die Intelligenten Kenner und den Restpulk von Menschheit *fg*


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Tja... das separiert dann die Intelligenten Kenner und den Restpulk von Menschheit *fg*



also von Nerd und Mensch oder was? (sry das musste raus xd)


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> also von Nerd und Mensch oder was? (sry das musste raus xd)


richtig erkannt


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Ja, die Intelligenten, netten, wissenden, fähigen Nerds vom... eh ja... von dem was sich allgemein als "Mensch" bezeichnet...


----------



## D132 (23. August 2008)

Naja vieleicht bemerckt irgendwer durch Zufall meinen Post....
Ich suche Aufgaben für Flaschendrehen bzw. Wahrheit oder Pflicht =) 
Immer raus mit euren Idden !


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

Ach, guten Morgen D132.^^


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Naja vieleicht bemerckt irgendwer durch Zufall meinen Post....
> Ich suche Aufgaben für Flaschendrehen bzw. Wahrheit oder Pflicht =)
> Immer raus mit euren Idden !



ob man schon homosexuelle fanstasien hatte xd (das ist imemr ne gute frage ^^)


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja, die Intelligenten, netten, wissenden, fähigen Nerds vom... eh ja... von dem was sich allgemein als "Mensch" bezeichnet...


du meinst die netten bleichen gut zuhörer nerds von den anderen.... jaja.........


----------



## Haxxler (23. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja, die Intelligenten, netten, wissenden, fähigen Nerds vom... eh ja... von dem was sich allgemein als "Mensch" bezeichnet...


Ähm sry aber es gibt genug Nerds die weder nett noch intelligent sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> du meinst die netten bleichen gut zuhörer nerds von den anderen.... jaja.........


jetzt mal grob gesagt :


Die kellerkinder von den hiphopergangster (nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> jetzt mal grob gesagt :
> 
> 
> Die kellerkinder von den hiphopergangster (nicht böse gemeint)


die guten freunde die zuhören können von den arschlöchern die trotzdem die weiber abkriegen oder grade deswegen wer weis


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Das Nerdsein erfordert Intelligenz... und mit den... niederen Gewöhnlichen geht man nunmal anders um... ihr müsst ja wenigstens merken wie tief ihr eigentlich steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> die guten freunde die zuhören können von den arschlöchern die trotzdem die weiber abkriegen oder grade deswegen wer weis



Als ich noch in die schule ging wurden die arschlöcher einfach ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (23. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das Nerdsein erfordert Intelligenz... und mit den... niederen Gewöhnlichen geht man nunmal anders um... ihr müsst ja wenigstens merken wie tief ihr eigentlich steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa, fast so tief wie du ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Ich lass dich einfach mal in dem Glauben :-D Erspart mir eine Menge Arbeit, außerdem bin ich nicht in der Stimmung und verstehen würdest du es am ende sowieso nicht...


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

Solange man alkohohl trinkt und keine klingonen hochzeit feiert ist doch man "noch" normal^^


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> die guten freunde die zuhören können von den arschlöchern die trotzdem die weiber abkriegen oder grade deswegen wer weis


Ich würd mich mit Arschlöchern gar nicht erst einlassen! o.O


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Als ich noch in die schule ging wurden die arschlöcher einfach ignoriert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die zeiten sind vorbei die zeiten sind leider vorbei......


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Solange man alkohohl trinkt und keine klingonen hochzeit feiert ist doch man "noch" normal^^



Eh? Ist jetzt ein Kriterium "normal" zu sein, dass man sich stehts betrinkt oder was?


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Solange man alkohohl trinkt und keine klingonen hochzeit feiert ist doch man "noch" normal^^


Was ist schon normal? x]


----------



## Haxxler (23. August 2008)

Versteh nur nich warum du meinst, dass jeder der kein Nerd ist kein intelligenter Mensch sein soll?


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was ist schon normal? x]


wenn man mit dem strom schwimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: da gibt es ein gutes spruch dazu

Nur tote fische schwimmen mit dem strom ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Geh auf die Straße und schau es dir an...


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Eh? Ist jetzt ein Kriterium "normal" zu sein, dass man sich stehts betrinkt oder was?



nicht imemr aber ein paar mal im monat schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wenn man 16+ ist)


@Selor kiith

da seh ich nur 13 jährige die ihn gruppen omas verprügeln xd


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wenn man mit dem strom schwimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oh mein Gott, ich bin anormal! o_O

XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> nicht imemr aber ein paar mal im monat schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ein Schwachsinn... Wer sich nur deswegen als Normal bezeichnet, dem hat der Alkohol schon einen Großteil des Hirns weggeätzt


----------



## Haxxler (23. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Geh auf die Straße und schau es dir an...


Joa, da sehe ich auch genug intelligente Menschen, die keine Nerds sind... Vielleicht fallen die dir nur nicht auf, weil du dich nur auf die schlechten konzentrierst.


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Was ein Schwachsinn... Wer sich nur deswegen als Normal bezeichnet, dem hat der Alkohol schon einen Großteil des Hirns weggeätzt



nur wegen sowas bezeichnet man sich auch nicht normal

aber es ist normal das man ab und zu (mit alkohol oder ohne) ein wenige feiert


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Joa, da sehe ich auch genug intelligente Menschen, die keine Nerds sind... Vielleicht fallen die dir nur nicht auf, weil du dich nur auf die schlechten konzentrierst.


die menscheit is doch insgesammt eine einzige fehlproduktion


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Joa, da sehe ich auch genug intelligente Menschen, die keine Nerds sind... Vielleicht fallen die dir nur nicht auf, weil du dich nur auf die schlechten konzentrierst.



Vergiss es... du versuchst dich doch nur verzweifelt zu verteidigen... Ich habe keine Lust dir jetzt alles nochmal zu erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Vergiss es... du versuchst dich doch nur verzweifelt zu verteidigen... Ich habe keine Lust dir jetzt alles nochmal zu erklären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist ja eigendlich schon fast rassismus das man nur weil sie was anderes machen gleich denkt das sie schlechtere menschen sind


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Vergiss es... du versuchst dich doch nur verzweifelt zu verteidigen... Ich habe keine Lust dir jetzt alles nochmal zu erklären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nana, es gibt genug "normale" intelligente Menschen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (23. August 2008)

Wieso soll ich mich verteidigen? Nur weil ich dieser Ansicht bin? Ich glaube eher du versuchts die "Nerds" und deine Menschenkentnisse zu verteidgen die ich sehr fragwürdig finde...


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

*notier* Der Nachtschwärmerthread hat den Intelligenztest nicht bestanden... kein Schwein hat die Ironie in den Worten erkannt...
*seufz*


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

Gut, ich bin ja kein Schwein.^^


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Morgen,

Was ist den bei euch "Normal" wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> Was ist den bei euch "Normal" wenn ich fragen darf?


Keine Ahnung. xD


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Was für eine Antwort..^^

Okay worum gehts hier überhaupts,was gibts den für Probleme.
ich bin euer Doktor Psycho und ihr dürft euch nun ausreden..Gemeinsam finden wir eine Lösung xD


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> Was ist den bei euch "Normal" wenn ich fragen darf?



das man ab und zu feiert (mit oder ohne alkohol)

nicht ständig vorm computer rumhängt

sich manchmal um andere sorgen macht

das man manche sachen nicht sagen will


----------



## Haxxler (23. August 2008)

Es geht ja nicht darum wer, wen oder was als "Normal" bezeichnet. Es geht nur darum, dass man nicht alle in einen Topf werfen und verurteilen soll.


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das man ab und zu feiert (mit oder ohne alkohol)
> 
> nicht ständig vorm computer rumhängt
> 
> ...


Dann bin ich ja doch normal. o.O


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja doch normal. o.O



Klar bist du normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oder dachtest du ,du wärst ein alien?^^


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Das sind ja schonmal gute Antworten die ihr dem Doktor Psycho erklärt.
Jetzt weiß ich auch worums geht..

Sprecht weiter ihr Humanoiden^^



ps.: Nach Melih's Angaben bin ich normal *freu*


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das man ab und zu feiert (mit oder ohne alkohol)



Warum muss man bitteschön "feiern" um normal zu sein?


----------



## Haxxler (23. August 2008)

Also wer in seinem Leben nicht ab und zu etwas zu feiern hat ist definitiv nicht normal oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Oder hat eben nichts weswegen es sich zu feiern lohnt...


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Klar bist du normal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Eigentlich bin ich davon ausgegangen, nicht "normal" zu sein.^^ Zumindest wird mir das immer unter die Nase gerieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, ich hab da kein Problem mit.^^


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum muss man bitteschön "feiern" um normal zu sein?



weil das nicht normal ist wenn man zbs ständig nur arbeitet und dann nach ins bett geht und nichts anderes macht (was eigendlich auch zu 90% an der arbeit liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Thorkîîon (23. August 2008)

Kara schön Blutschrei und die Armbrust von Atumen abgestaubt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

NEXT TARGET =   Nethergroll


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

Thorkîîon schrieb:


> Kara schön Blutschrei und die Armbrust von Atumen abgestaubt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wow gz *den wayne train angucken gehen*


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wow gz *den wayne train angucken gehen*


ich komm mit


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> weil das nicht normal ist wenn man zbs ständig nur arbeitet und dann nach ins bett geht und nichts anderes macht (was eigendlich auch zu 90% an der arbeit liegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber warum feiern? 
Ich lehn mich gerne abends zurück und genieße ein schönes Glas Rotwein vor meinem Kamin (gut in ermangelung eines echten ist es nur eine DvD aber ist genauso entspannend) dazu gute Musik (Im Moment viel Beethoven und Bach) und lasse so den Abend ausklingen... und nur weil ich nicht jedes Wochenende mit irgendwelchen Stockbesoffenen Toilettentieftauchern irgendwo feiern geh bin ich also nicht "normal".... gut zu wissen


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich komm mit



komm dann steig auf wir fahren durch dne wayne tunne lzu den wayne bergen und am schluss der reise machen wir dann am wayn platz ein picknick ^^


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber warum feiern?
> Ich lehn mich gerne abends zurück und genieße ein schönes Glas Rotwein vor meinem Kamin (gut in ermangelung eines echten ist es nur eine DvD aber ist genauso entspannend) dazu gute Musik (Im Moment viel Beethoven und Bach) und lasse so den Abend ausklingen... und nur weil ich nicht jedes Wochenende mit irgendwelchen Stockbesoffenen Toilettentieftauchern irgendwo feiern geh bin ich also nicht "normal".... gut zu wissen


so siehts nunmal aus wir sind einfach ausgestossene^^


----------



## Haxxler (23. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> und nur weil ich nicht jedes Wochenende mit irgendwelchen Stockbesoffenen Toilettentieftauchern irgendwo feiern geh bin ich also nicht "normal"


Hauptsache mal wieder übertreiben...


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

==================
RaidingFire System restarted.:-'-'-'-
File Oppened.:
Edit Mission.: -'-'-'-'-
Search Target.: -'-'-'-'-
Target.:Thorkiion
New Mission.: Search an destroy

*hinflieg und Feuer spei*
Target destroy..
===================

So wo waren wir?


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> komm dann steig auf wir fahren durch dne wayne tunne lzu den wayne bergen und am schluss der reise machen wir dann am wayn platz ein picknick ^^


Darf ich auch mit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber warum feiern?
> Ich lehn mich gerne abends zurück und genieße ein schönes Glas Rotwein vor meinem Kamin (gut in ermangelung eines echten ist es nur eine DvD aber ist genauso entspannend) dazu gute Musik (Im Moment viel Beethoven und Bach) und lasse so den Abend ausklingen... und nur weil ich nicht jedes Wochenende mit irgendwelchen Stockbesoffenen Toilettentieftauchern irgendwo feiern geh bin ich also nicht "normal".... gut zu wissen


 musst ja nicht jedes wochenende feiern o0


ps: es gibt genügend anlässe zu feiern oder haste noch nie was von feiertagen geburtstagen oder sowas gehört?


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> so siehts nunmal aus wir sind einfach ausgestossene^^


Wir sind nicht Ausgestoßene, wir sind die Elite! *hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Darf ich auch mit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



natürlich *Alanium nach oben helf*


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

*aufspring*


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> ==================
> RaidingFire System restarted.:-'-'-'-
> File Oppened.:
> Edit Mission.: -'-'-'-'-
> ...



Sry das musste mal sein..darf ich auch mit?Hab auch ein Zugticket!


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Sry das musste mal sein..darf ich auch mit?Hab auch ein Zugticket!


fire hochhief
dann los meine kinder
das ist der FANTASSY SONG FFAAAANTASSY SONG FANTASSSYYYY SONG FANTASY SOOOOHHHOONG


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Sry das musste mal sein..darf ich auch mit?Hab auch ein Zugticket!



*raiding fire nach oben helf* 

tzu tuz der wayne traun fährt los !!!


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

*auf ner Zugbank bequem mach* Und nu?


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

*fast einschlaf* In Verkehrsmitteln werd' ich immer so müde. XD


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

Guck grad folge 19 von strawberry panic ein während ihr im zug zu tote langweilt xd


----------



## Haxxler (23. August 2008)

Lass mich raten es geht um Erdbeeren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> summerslam des is wrestling auf premiere oder wo man extra für zahlen muss macht n freund auch^^ wie unsagbar dämmlich kann man den seinf ür premiere und dann nochmal extra für 2-3 stunden artistik zu bezahlen^^


ne ich zahl nicht dafür aber psss naja lieber sag ich nicht mehr xD


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Lass mich raten es geht um Erdbeeren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne um was ganz ganz anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

Ich sag dann mal gute Nacht, so langsam sollt' ich dann doch mal schlafen gehen.^^


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich sag dann mal gute Nacht, so langsam sollt' ich dann doch mal schlafen gehen.^^



ich dachte du pennst schon von den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitte^^
naja gute nacht

So..wo waren wir?


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> ich dachte du pennst schon von den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitte^^
> naja gute nacht
> 
> So..wo waren wir?



das ich grad folge 19 von strawberry panic angucke während ihr euch um wayne train langweilt xd


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

ich glaub ich verlass die runde fürs erste auch mal naja^^ gute nacht euch beiden noch ne schöne nacht


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Ah stimmt.. *aus WayneZug austeig und alles was nicht mag zerstör*

==================
RaidingFire System restarted.:-'-'-'-
File Oppened.:
Edit Mission.: -'-'-'-'-
Search Target.: -'-'-'-'-
Target.:Alles was ich nicht mag
New Mission.: Search an destroy

*hinflieg und Feuer spei*
Target destroy..
===================



ps.:Tschau White


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Ah stimmt.. *aus WayneZug austeig und alles was nicht mag zerstör*
> 
> ==================
> RaidingFire System restarted.:-'-'-'-
> ...




oO?^^


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

is grad so spannend da^^


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> oO?^^



So siehts aus!
Muahahahahahhahaaa


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

was macht ihr grad?

hab grad folge 19 von strawberry panic angeguckt...der schluss von der folge ist ziemlich traurig......


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> was macht ihr grad?
> 
> hab grad folge 19 von strawberry panic angeguckt...der schluss von der folge ist ziemlich traurig......




Hm..Tja nachdem ich alles zerstört hab was ich nicht mag (siehe oben xD) bisschen auf Youtube surfen und warten das wieder jemand was schreibt xD


----------



## CocainaSic (23. August 2008)

Music and Beer ^^ 
Bis eben auch noch auf Youtube rumgesurft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Noch vom Summerslam,den ich kostenlos gucken konnte träumen,ach war das geil xD


----------



## CocainaSic (23. August 2008)

angeber ^^


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Ui,kannst mir die Ergebnisse von Summerslam senden büdde?

Das Video ist krank aber lustig^^
*klick*


----------



## CocainaSic (23. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Ui,kannst mir die Ergebnisse von Summerslam senden büdde?



Aber net im Forum, wills auch noch sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

So raiding fire habs dir geschickt also ne pn mit allem drum und dran^^war aber echt geil sag ich nur könnt euch drauf freuen wenn ihr das schaut^^


----------



## CocainaSic (23. August 2008)

Werds mir wohl auch morgen anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal sehen wie ich zeit find.


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Altaaaaaaaa^^
Wenn ich du wäre würd ich mich freuen auf die Show wie'n schnitzel, Coca


----------



## CocainaSic (23. August 2008)

hehe, jaaa werd ich auch xD


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

So ich lad noch 10% von i-was runterr dan bin ich pennen,darf morgen net zu lang schlafen muss bei omi putzen,bekomm geld für xD


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> So ich lad noch 10% von i-was runterr dan bin ich pennen,darf morgen net zu lang schlafen muss bei omi putzen,bekomm geld für xD



lol xD


ps: bin wieder da ^^


----------



## CocainaSic (23. August 2008)

Joar werd auch noch bier austrinken und dann mal ins bett springen, meine nichte hat morgen einschulung...halb neun...wer auf die uhrzeiten kommt...


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Einmal Tschüss,schön putzen sonst wirds budget knapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und einmal hallo und herzlich willkommen im kranken nachtThema


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Und einmal hallo und herzlich willkommen im kranken nachtThema



jede nacht wird hier kranke sachen "besprochen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> jede nacht wird hier kranke sachen "besprochen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaaaaa weil wir ja auch krank sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Jaaaaa weil wir ja auch krank sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau!

wir sind einfach nur krank ^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

First!!!!111


So das musste sein xD


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> First!!!!111
> 
> 
> So das musste sein xD


du saftsack -.- second du 14 jähriger!^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (23. August 2008)

hallo.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (23. August 2008)

crack mack is 14??


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Ich bin net 14 oda doch hab ich vergessen ok thema wechsel^^

///edit\\\

Is mir wieder eingefallen ich bin 15 glaub ich oda so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich bin net 14 oda doch hab ich vergessen ok thema wechsel^^


sag mal ^^ leg dich nicht mit zohan an is so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Sach ma Saytan? haste was gegen 14 Jährige?! Du warst ja auch ma so alt oda bist sogar Jünger *hust*


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich bin net 14 oda doch hab ich vergessen ok thema wechsel^^
> 
> ///edit\\\
> 
> ...


du bist 93 geboren!!!!!! einself einself !!!!^^


zohan ist sowieso beste

Mit denalten opas auffer strasse:
Disco disco hö hö xD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sach ma Saytan? haste was gegen 14 Jährige?! Du warst ja auch ma so alt oda bist sogar Jünger *hust*


saytan is nur 1 jahr älter ! unverschämt sowas nenenenene


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla zu deinem titel fällt mir grad was ein ^^ 

Tarkan!!!!!!111 xD


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sach ma Saytan? haste was gegen 14 Jährige?! Du warst ja auch ma so alt oda bist sogar Jünger *hust*


ich bin älter,werd jetz 16^^


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> saytan is nur 1 jahr älter ! unverschämt sowas nenenenene


wie 1 jahr?werd jetzt oktober 16 ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wie 1 jahr?werd jetzt oktober 16 ^^


nenenenenene bist aber ncoh 15 !!!!


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

lern ma rechnen 2008-1993=15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> lern ma rechnen 2008-1993=15
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab nur geburtsjahr gesehen,ausserdem bist du doof  was wenn du erst am dezember 15 wirst?^^dan bringt das 2008-1993=15 nix da du noch nicht 15 bist sondern dan 14^^


----------



## Siu (23. August 2008)

Hm... ich heb ma ein wenig den Altersdurchschnitt hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend


----------



## BuffedGorilla (23. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hm... ich heb ma ein wenig den Altersdurchschnitt hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hallo siu


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hm... ich heb ma ein wenig den Altersdurchschnitt hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


shalom!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> shalom!


jagshemash !!! xD


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Tja und ich senke ihn wieder   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alohaa ihr Laufwerkratten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (23. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Tja und ich senke ihn wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


alo


----------



## Zachrid (23. August 2008)

*sprüht sich was in den Hals*
*räuspert sich*

Meh!


----------



## Held² (23. August 2008)

Whoho es ist wieder 21 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (23. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Whoho es ist wieder 21 uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sogar schon 21:33 !


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

neee es is 9 min später!^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> neee es is 9 min später!^^


DISCO DISCO !!!!


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Puh hab ich glück das man bei Nfs Most Wanted nix zahlen muss wen das aute futsch geht *augenroll*


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Nix los heute?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (23. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Nix los heute?


hmm nee irgendwie net...bin mal ne runde css zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits!


----------



## Siu (23. August 2008)

Nabend Caro :>


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

Ich heb' dann mal nicht den Altersdurchschnitt, sondern die Stimmung und vielleicht sogar noch mehr. oO XD


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

huhu ala


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Ja mach das mal bitte^^
Will labbern..


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

Dann schlag doch mal ein Thema vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Das ist ja das Problem..keinem Fällt was ein..


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Sach ma wie alt is das Foto von deinem Ava Ala?^^


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

Hm... Keine Ahnung.^^ Hab ich diese Sommerferien irgendwann gemacht.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (23. August 2008)

so leute ich bin mal the cutter oder wie der heißt gucken, der film wo chuck norris auch mitspielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis dann


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

wo läuft n der?^^oda dvd?^^


----------



## CocainaSic (23. August 2008)

na guten abend ^^ 
was geht bei euch heute abend?


----------



## Siu (23. August 2008)

RTL oder sowas.. mega dämlich der Film


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Heute läuft in dem Thread ja gar nix -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Hab ich doch gesagt


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

ohhh whity ist da ihr dürft das jubeln anfangen kniet nieder und nennt mich goooohhhhht


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Buuhh *Tomaten werf*


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

An den Pranger mit ihm! *mit tomaten werf*

ps.: Nein so böse sind wir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Doch!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

kommt versucht es doch kommt schon kommt schon jaaaa ich warte jaaaaahhhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    kaaaampfkollosss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toilettensitz (23. August 2008)

Ich schlag ein Thema vor! Aber ihr flamet mich dann bestimmt.


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Ich komme schon *tomaten und faule eier einpack*


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Verstößt gegen die Sternenflottenregularien und vor allem die Föderationscharta


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Kommt drauf an was für ein Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber pass auf..manche von uns verwandeln zu Wesen von denen du nichtmal träumen willst..*dunkles grollen*


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

*schwerter zieh* kommt schon ich warte hrhrhrhr


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

wtf? ok *Laserschwert einpack*


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Wuaha#hähähähäghg


----------



## Toilettensitz (23. August 2008)

Ok, ich schlag es dann doch mal vor: Englands Politik bei der Unterstützung der französischen Aufständischen in den Anfangen der Revolution.


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

*Mich in meine 2 Seite verwandel*

Muahahaha du legst dich mit dem Opferdrachen an *dunkles grollen*

*crackmack einpaar Waffen in die HAnd drück*
Die gehörten mal meinen feinden..


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

*auf white  mit laserschwert draufhau*


----------



## Toilettensitz (23. August 2008)

Also, wer findet, dass England zu spät gehandelt hat?


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Toilettensitz schrieb:


> Ok, ich schlag es dann doch mal vor: Englands Politik bei der Unterstützung der französischen Aufständischen in den Anfangen der Revolution.



Höh? *ichnixbinblick*


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *auf white  mit laserschwert draufhau*


au au aaauuuu nimm den filz knüppel weg nich so fest man eyyy *mit keyblade zurückhau*


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

*dönerschwert zieh*
Ich bin der imBÄRste!!!


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

*pfeif* *kinder höhr* ohhh schaut der todesstern *böse lach*Feuer!!!!!!!muhahahahaha111


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Crack geh bitte einpaar schritte zurück,jetzt wirds heiß
Graaaaagh..


*Feuer tornadoartig spei*
Brenne du billig-Gott!


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *pfeif* *kinder höhr* ohhh schaut der todesstern *böse lach*Feuer!!!!!!!muhahahahaha111


Wie kinder?*dich backstab*


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Muhahaha das Imperium schlägt zurück muhahahaahaha111


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

*beschwörende bewegungen mach* und da kommt er *bahamut ausn himmel schies* XD


----------



## refra (23. August 2008)

hier is ja was los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

*klon armee ruf*


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> *beschwörende bewegungen mach* und da kommt er *bahamut ausn himmel schies* XD


*auf wihtes seite schlag*


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

refra schrieb:


> hier is ja was los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja die spielen glaub ich yu gi oh xD


*weißer drache mit eiskaltem blick* wuahahahhahahaaa


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

*alles an Geschossen,die an de Todesstern von Crack gerichtet sind,mit Feuerstrahlen vernichte*

Attacke! 4 The Imperium


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Ihr habt keine chance gegen die dunkle seite der macht muhahahahahahaha


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ihr habt keine chance gegen die dunkle seite der macht muhahahahahahaha


doch wenn wir das licht anmachen*licht anmach* jetzt ists nicht mehr dunkel!


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

*licht ausmach*


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ihr habt keine chance gegen die dunkle seite der macht muhahahahahahaha




Ohja gegen uns,das Imperium, habt ihr keine Chance!
Wenn Klone und Drachen sich verbünden ist euer Ende nah *dunkel groll und alles mit den Klauen aufschredder*


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *licht ausmach*


*licht anmach*


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

So jetzt spielen wa WoW 

*Pyroblast 8k crit bäääääääm*


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

*licht ausmach*


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *licht ausmach*


Die in hell!!!!!*licht anmach* nu ist aber gut *schalterrausnehm*

Stealth,cheap shot,sinister strike,ambush,blind!vanish und alles von vorn!!!


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *licht ausmach*




*kabel vom lichtschalter durchschleif* haha! Jetzt könnt ihrs nichtmehr anmachen!


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> *kabel vom lichtschalter durchschleif* haha! Jetzt könnt ihrs nichtmehr anmachen!


Disco BREAK!!!!


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

*Paladin ruf* Ey mach ma licht an siest die kann man doch brauchen xD


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

DISCO DISCO!!! HÖ HÖ  *vanish**shadowstep hinter ridingfire und hinterhalt* muahahahaha*vanish*


----------



## Alanium (23. August 2008)

*hust* 
*Waffen der Frau einsetz* 
*trifft Crackmack, Saytan und RaidingFire kritisch*
*Crackmack stirbt*
*Saytan stirbt*
*RaidingFire stirbt*

PWND!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *hust*
> *Waffen der Frau einsetz*
> *trifft Crackmack, Saytan und RaidingFire kritisch*
> *Crackmack stirbt*
> ...


*immun*
Muahahahah


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

*meldung von Saytans Gilde*
-Saytan you stand to near on Raidingfire's Dragontail-


Muahaha jetzt bist du dran * Mit Schweif Saytan durch ne Wand schleuder*


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *hust*
> *Waffen der Frau einsetz*
> *trifft Crackmack, Saytan und RaidingFire kritisch*
> *Crackmack stirbt*
> ...


bleib ja nur noch ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> *meldung von Saytans Gilde*
> -Saytan you stand to near on Raidingfire's Dragontail-
> 
> 
> Muahaha jetzt bist du dran * Mit Schweif Saytan durch ne Wand schleuder*


*entrinnen*hahahah incht getroffen!


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> bleib ja nur noch ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


noez^^me too biatch^^


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Denkst du! *aus versehen Deckpfeiler treff der nun Saytan zermatscht*

saytan gerührt nicht geschüttelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> noez^^me too biatch^^


*in die wange kneif* natürlich doch *n euro in die hand drück* komm geh dir n eis kaufen^^


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Denkst du! *aus versehen Deckpfeiler treff der nun Saytan zermatscht*
> 
> saytan gerührt nicht geschüttelt
> 
> ...


*von der schippe springen*mauahahah *vanish**hintermauer geh und regg*
*shadowstep und todesschlag verpass*


----------



## Lurock (23. August 2008)

Moin moin


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Moin moin


abend


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> *von der schippe springen*mauahahah *vanish**hintermauer geh und regg*
> *shadowstep und todesschlag verpass*



Denkste dein Zahnstocher tut mir weh? Falsch gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber der Kampf ist bereits zuende *mit Krallen loch bohr und vorerst verschwind*


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Denkste dein Zahnstocher tut mir weh? Falsch gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wir sehen uns wieder Godchilla!!!!


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

ich bin nicht Godzilla,Ich bin der Opferdrache.mach dich auf deinen zukünftigen Untergang gefasst.Ich bin fast nicht besiegbar..*böse Groll* Graaaaagh..


^^


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> ich bin nicht Godzilla,Ich bin der Opferdrache.mach dich auf deinen zukünftigen Untergang gefasst.Ich bin fast nicht besiegbar..*böse Groll* Graaaaagh..
> 
> 
> ^^


Denkst du!*5 atom raketen auf dich schieß*BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMM

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 crit

*atom pilze treffen raiding fire kritisch*
*raiding fire stirbt*
*ruhestein benutzt*
*weg bin*


----------



## Lurock (23. August 2008)

Alter... Ihr habt nichts gemacht außer euch auf den letzten paar Seiten in einem imaginären Kampf, in dem sowieso keiner sterben kann, weil ja jeder der Beste ist, mit irgendwelchen imaginären Angriffen zu vermöbeln?

2 Worte:
Professionelle Hilfe!


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Alter... Ihr habt nichts gemacht außer euch auf den letzten paar Seiten in einem imaginären Kampf, in dem sowieso keiner sterben kann, weil ja jeder der Beste ist, mit irgendwelchen imaginären Angriffen zu vermöbeln?
> 
> 2 Worte:
> Professionelle Hilfe!


Von dir? okay


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Ich steh nicht auf einer stelle ich kann auch fliegen sowie graben. Bis die dinger unten sind bin ich weg und schaden zwar viel aber lebe noch wie du siehst.

Leg dich nicht mit dem Opferdrachen an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wo waren wir?Neues Thema?
ps.: Lurock auch einpaar Worte.:
Lerne Spaß haben


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Ich steh nicht auf einer stelle ich kann auch fliegen sowie graben. Bis die dinger unten sind bin ich weg und schaden zwar viel aber lebe noch wie du siehst.
> 
> Leg dich nicht mit dem Opferdrachen an
> 
> ...


Jop lurock bietet uns profi hilfe an,klingt cool ne?


----------



## Lurock (23. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> ps.: Lurock auch einpaar Worte.:
> Lerne Spaß haben


Lol, ich hab auch Spaß! Aber nicht so... oO


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol, ich hab auch Spaß! Aber nicht so... oO


Pokemon zocken macht aber kein spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



egal jetz,was macht ihr heute noch so?


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Tja man darf ja mal übertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Pokemon zocken macht aber kein spass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach nein? Hat dir das früher keinen Spaß gemacht? Also ich fand das cool!
Naja, für Pokemon zu erwachsen sein, aber imaginäre Kämpfe ausfechten... wie mans nimmt... xD


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach nein? Hat dir das früher keinen Spaß gemacht? Also ich fand das cool!
> Naja, für Pokemon zu erwachsen sein, aber imaginäre Kämpfe ausfechten... wie mans nimmt... xD


ne hat mir kein spass gemacht wenn ich ehrlich bin^^nicht weil ich zu*erwachsen* war wie du sagst hat mri einfach kein fun gemacht^^hab naderes gemacht


----------



## Lurock (23. August 2008)

Ich fand das uberkuhl! Den ganzen Tag an meinem Gameboy Color gehangen und Orden für Orden geholt... xD


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Pokemon? Naja schon albern wenn die durch die gegen rennen und jedesmal erschrecken wenn billig kostimierte Diebe sich enttarnen..
Aber Digimon gug ich ab und zu..obwohl mit meinem Alter von 15 Jahren darf ich das noch ohne dumme Kommentare zu bekommen xD


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich fand das uberkuhl! Den ganzen Tag an meinem Gameboy Color gehangen und Orden für Orden geholt... xD


hab nur diese rubein edition gezockt also das mit der lava eidechse oder was das war das rote da xD das war einzige was fun gemacht hat^^aber yu gi oh fand ich damalks geiler xD


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Pokemon? Naja schon albern wenn die durch die gegen rennen und jedesmal erschrecken wenn billig kostimierte Diebe sich enttarnen..
> Aber Digimon gug ich ab und zu..obwohl mit meinem Alter von 15 Jahren darf ich das noch ohne dumme Kommentare zu bekommen xD


OMFG kiddy lololololoo zeit fürs bett l2p dfusdfsdhfdsf !!!!111einself einself ^^^^^^ hahahahaahh fsh wuahahahh roflkopter kiddyy hahahah 

doch hastn kommentar bkeommen xD


----------



## Lurock (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hab nur diese rubein edition gezockt also das mit der lava eidechse oder was das war das rote da xD das war einzige was fun gemacht hat^^aber yu gi oh fand ich damalks geiler xD


Rubin? Das ist aber alles andere als von damals... Die neuen sind doch crap!
Gelbe Edition war die beste!


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rubin? Das ist aber alles andere als von damals... Die neuen sind doch crap!
> Gelbe Edition war die beste!


Da gibts nen satz:Als ich klein war,gabs nur 150 Pokemon!


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zu alt!


----------



## Lurock (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Da gibts nen satz:Als ich klein war,gabs nur 150 Pokemon!


Ja, das ist wahr und ich hatte alle in meinem Pokedex!


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Zu alt!



Zu alt? Bitte was?


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> OMFG kiddy lololololoo zeit fürs bett l2p dfusdfsdhfdsf !!!!111einself einself ^^^^^^ hahahahaahh fsh wuahahahh roflkopter kiddyy hahahah
> 
> doch hastn kommentar bkeommen xD



*Wieder in Opferdrache verwandel und Saytan böse angug*
Was hast du gesagt sterblicher?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, das ist wahr und ich hatte alle in meinem Pokedex!


Ich hatte bei rubin alle naja ausser diesen von der silber edition also dieser eisvogel da das gegenteil von dem rubin eidechsen viech,und ich hatte auch mewto oder wie der geschrieben wird!aber wegen diesem kabel tausch von freunde ^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Gelbe edition is die beste wo dir imma Pikatchu oda wie auch immer hinterherrennt^^


----------



## Lurock (23. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Zu alt? Bitte was?


Ach, mach dir nichts draus, das sind nur ungebildetet Narren, die "Yu-Gi-Oh!" als legendär ansehen und nicht wissen wie Star Trek geschrieben wird... Solche, die South Park gucken, nur weil das Wort "Penis" drin vorkommt... Solche...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach, mach dir nichts draus, das sind nur ungebildetet Narren, die "Yu-Gi-Oh!" als legendär ansehen und nicht wissen wie Star Trek geschrieben wird... Solche, die South Park gucken, nur weil das Wort "Penis" drin vorkommt... Solche...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


yu gi oh ist nicht legendär,suthpark guck ich auch nicht und star trek hab ich nie angeguckt,ist ja älter als ich^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Sagt ma wie findet ihr Need for Speed?^^


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Witzbold..
Wer ist den alles ein Narr wenn ich fragen darf?



ps.: Alles fürn Mülleimer


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagt ma wie findet ihr Need for Speed?^^


hab nur carbon gezockt,bin aber nicht fan von autospielen^^


----------



## Lurock (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagt ma wie findet ihr Need for Speed?^^


Hot Pursuit und Burning Asphalt waren ganz cool, aber Underground 2 und MW toppen das noch!


----------



## Siu (23. August 2008)

Das Niveau ist mal wieder in den Keller gegangen und heult... Armer Thread *streichel*


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach, mach dir nichts draus, das sind nur ungebildetet Narren, die "Yu-Gi-Oh!" als legendär ansehen und nicht wissen wie Star Trek geschrieben wird... Solche, die South Park gucken, nur weil das Wort "Penis" drin vorkommt... Solche...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja du hast wohl recht... 

Und Saytan... natürlich ist es älter als du! Star Trek ist Kult seit 1966! Ich freue mich schon sehnlichst auf die '50 Years of Star Trek' Feiern 2016 und diesmal werde ich dann auch auf jeglichen Conventions sein


----------



## Lurock (23. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Das Niveau ist mal wieder in den Keller gegangen und heult... Armer Thread *streichel*


Du sagst es! Die ganzen Neuen verschandeln den Armen mit purer Respektlosigkeit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und die Alten sind endgültig verjagt bis auf einige wenige...


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Ich fahr im mom in mw n paar polizei karren schrott mit meiner corvette c6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja du hast wohl recht...
> 
> Und Saytan... natürlich ist es älter als du! Star Trek ist Kult seit 1966! Ich freue mich schon sehnlichst auf die '50 Years of Star Trek' Feiern 2016 und diesmal werde ich dann auch auf jeglichen Conventions sein


I know,hab ja uach nix gegen nur mir gefällts halt nicht.


----------



## Manoroth (23. August 2008)

naja nfs underground 2 fand ich ganz witzig mit dem auto tunen etc. aber die neuen finde ich nemmer so der hit

und zu star trek hab das ma ne weile geschaut als ich noch kleiner war und fands net ma so schlecht^^ hab aber seit sicher 3-4 jahren nix mehr trekky mässiges gesehn


----------



## RaidingFire (23. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du sagst es! Die ganzen Neuen verschandeln den Armen mit purer Respektlosigkeit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetzt sind schon alle "Neuen" respektlos?
Ich glaube bei dir ist ne Schraube locker.Nur weil wir einige Jährchen weniger auf den Buckel haben als du,heißt das nicht das wir ALLE Respektlos sind und ich denke das das bei euch früher genauso war,das es nur wenige gibt die Respekt haben..Jedoch nicht alle.Hör auf dich für was besseres zu halten


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Jetzt sind schon alle "Neuen" respektlos?
> Ich glaube bei dir ist ne Schraube locker.Nur weil wir einige Jährchen weniger auf den Buckel haben als du,heißt das nicht das wir ALLE Respektlos sind und ich denke das das bei euch früher genauso war,das es nur wenige gibt die Respekt haben..Jedoch nicht alle.Hör auf dich für was besseres zu halten


Lass gut sein,sonst gibt es hier wieder zickenkrieg


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

Vote 4 nachtschwärmer close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Quark! Die jungen Generationen sind von mal zu mal schlechter... 
Bestes Beispiel: Unser Abijahrgang hatte eine nette Feier, alles lief gut und wunderbar... 
Nur ein Jahrgang jünger... pures Chaos bei den Feiern... mehrfach musste die Polizei antanzen...
und vom jetzigen Jahrgang will ich garnicht reden!


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Quark! Die jungen Generationen sind von mal zu mal schlechter...
> Bestes Beispiel: Unser Abijahrgang hatte eine nette Feier, alles lief gut und wunderbar...
> Nur ein Jahrgang jünger... pures Chaos bei den Feiern... mehrfach musste die Polizei antanzen...
> und vom jetzigen Jahrgang will ich garnicht reden!


Ist aber nicht überall so.Und wegen paar affen musst ja nicht gleich alle "jüngeren" als scheiße abstempeln


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Jetzt sind schon alle "Neuen" respektlos?
> Ich glaube bei dir ist ne Schraube locker.Nur weil wir einige Jährchen weniger auf den Buckel haben als du,heißt das nicht das wir ALLE Respektlos sind und ich denke das das bei euch früher genauso war,das es nur wenige gibt die Respekt haben..Jedoch nicht alle.Hör auf dich für was besseres zu halten


Ich sag da nichts mehr zu.... unglaublich... unglaublich!
Ich hab die Schnauze voll, ich fands hier echt mal geil und hab hier viel Zeit verbracht, wenn mir langweilig war,
aber jetzt reichts mir! Das wird echt immer schlimmer... LMA! Und tschüss, macht mit dem Thread was ihr wollt...


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Ich habe auch nirgendswo gesagt, dass alle so sind... aber ungefähr 90% trifft es ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich sag da nichts mehr zu.... unglaublich... unglaublich!
> Ich hab die Schnauze voll, ich fands hier echt mal geil und hab hier viel Zeit verbracht, wenn mir langweilig war,
> aber jetzt reichts mir! Das wird echt immer schlimmer... LMA! Und tschüss, macht mit dem Thread was ihr wollt...



Ja geh doch.ich schwenk dir kein Taschentuch hinterher.Du brauchst nicht so tun als wäre dir Unrecht geschehen.Ich hab dich nur eingewiesen was ich von deinen Sprüchen finde.


Adios


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

Am montag kannst wieder kommen dan haben die kleinen wieder schule(mich eingeschlossen-.-)


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Am montag kannst wieder kommen dan haben die kleinen wieder schule(mich eingeschlossen-.-)


No immer noch nicht ion 2 wochen erst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nirgendswo gesagt, dass alle so sind... aber ungefähr 90% trifft es ganz gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich bin selber eher noch n jungspund und kenne genug, die sich auch anstädigbenehmen können.

das prob ist einfach das die andern immer auffallen.

aber es heisst zu jeder zeit immer wider "immer diese schlimmen jugendlichen. machn nix als ärger bla bla bla"

das war schon immer so und wird wohl auch immer so bleiben


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

Naja iwie finden hier in der buffed comunity alle unter 18 jahren sind kiddys die nur spammen -.-
aba ma ehrlich es gibt auch junge leute die sich benehmen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Lass es mich mal so erklären, es gibt da eine gewisse Art von Wellenformation... das heißt mal geht die Moral hoch zum Maximum und geht dann wieder herunter und nach ein oder zwei Generationen regeneriert es sich langsam wieder, zur Zeit geht es aber definitivst wieder Bergab und wird auch noch mind. 1 Generation anhalten bevor der Aufschwung so langsam wieder anfängt...


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Ach sabbel doch nicht rum hier. Man siehts doch hier. Man ist fast immer im Recht was das Verhalten von Jüngeren angeht. Wird immer schlimmer..


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

Meinst mich?!


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Ja geh doch.ich schwenk dir kein Taschentuch hinterher.Du brauchst nicht so tun als wäre dir Unrecht geschehen.Ich hab dich nur eingewiesen was ich von deinen Sprüchen finde.
> Adios


Du hast mich in gar nix einzuweisen, du darfst dich geehrt fühlen, dass dus geschafft hast mich hier rauszukriegen!
Und ich habe auch nicht von dir erwartet, dass dus auch nur ansatzweise kapierst.
Es gibt Leute die machen echt so ein kindischen, dämlichen Scheiß! Wo man wirklich denkt:
"Man, sind das Kiddys!", aber dann kommen sie und sagen "Neein! Das sind alles Vorurteile,
es sind nicht alle so! Es viele Schlimme, aber wir sind anders!" Jaja, schon klar! Und 2 Minuten später
wieder ein Post der aus "ROFL LOLOMG XDXD^^^^^1" oder irgendeinem andern sinnlosen Kommentar besteht!
*Und dann wundert ihr euch, dass wir* (ja, ich bin nicht älter als ihr!) *so einen schlechten Ruf haben?*



Crackmack schrieb:


> Am montag kannst wieder kommen dan haben die kleinen wieder schule(mich eingeschlossen-.-)


Ich geh am Montag auch in die Schule... Ich sehe darin aber kein Hindernis... oO


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Ne Crack... schon gut.
Düdüdüdüdüd


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Abend


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

Wow jetzt darf man also net mehr omg schreiben oder was?


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wow jetzt darf man also net mehr omg schreiben oder was?


Wenn du den Text verstanden hättest würdest du nicht so eine beschissene Frage stellen!
Merkst dus nicht? Weißt du was die Leute die deinen Post lesen denken? Die denken dasselbe wie ich!
Und damit sind die Vorurteile mal wieder passend!

Edit: Lol, ich mach mal wieder einen Haufen Feinde...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Wow, Crackmack hat genau so reagiert wie man es genau erwartet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du hast mich in gar nix einzuweisen, du darfst dich geehrt fühlen, dass dus geschafft hast mich hier rauszukriegen!
> Und ich habe auch nicht von dir erwartet, dass dus auch nur ansatzweise kapierst.
> Es gibt Leute die machen echt so ein kindischen, dämlichen Scheiß! Wo man wirklich denkt:
> "Man, sind das Kiddys!", aber dann kommen sie und sagen "Neein! Das sind alles Vorurteile,
> ...



Ich dachte du willst nichtmehr kommen und dir ist egal was hier abgeht?..na egal
Tja wie es auch viele sagen so ist es auch. Nur wenn man hier mal sich einen Spaß macht und einmal in solch einem Thread sowas macht, wie wir vorhin mal, ist das noch lange kein Urteil,das wir horror Schlimm sind wie andere.Nebenbei sahst du jemanden der sowas sagte "ROFL LOLOMG XDXD" etc.? -Ich nicht
Mich freut es das du von mir nicht erwartet hättest das ich das nicht verstehe.Und ich habe Menschen wie dich und andere respektiert.Aber als dieser Ansatz kam das alle der neuen Generation von Menschen dämlich sind,platzt mir der Kragen,weil Jungendliche wie Ich,die übelst schüchtern sind,als verrückt eingeschränkt und abgestempelt werden.
Mir fällt auch leider nichtsmehr ein um mich gegen deine grandiosen Beiträgen zu kontern..Und das will ich auch nicht.Hab schon genug Dampf rausgelassen und habe keine Interesse mich mit dir zu streiten..


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

So ich geh ma pennen -.-


----------



## Held² (24. August 2008)

Echt mir geht das schon extrem auf den arsch das manche leute die glauben nur weil sie +30 sind das sie jetzt super reif sind und alles besser wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du solltest mal lernen nicht auf andere so herunter zu schauen @Lurock


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Und du lern lesen.



			
				Lurock schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann wundert ihr euch, dass wir (ja, ich bin nicht älter als ihr!) so einen schlechten Ruf haben?



Außerdem bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass Leute die 30+ sind in der Tat alles besser wissen und reifer sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (24. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Echt mir geht das schon extrem auf den arsch das manche leute die glauben nur weil sie +30 sind das sie jetzt super reif sind und alles besser wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Er ist nicht über 30


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> doch wenn wir das licht anmachen*licht anmach* jetzt ists nicht mehr dunkel!





Crackmack schrieb:


> *licht ausmach*





Saytan schrieb:


> *licht anmach*





Crackmack schrieb:


> So jetzt spielen wa WoW
> 
> *Pyroblast 8k crit bäääääääm*





Saytan schrieb:


> Die in hell!!!!!*licht anmach* nu ist aber gut *schalterrausnehm*
> 
> Stealth,cheap shot,sinister strike,ambush,blind!vanish und alles von vorn!!!





Saytan schrieb:


> DISCO DISCO!!! HÖ HÖ  *vanish**shadowstep hinter ridingfire und hinterhalt* muahahahaha*vanish*





Saytan schrieb:


> *immun*
> Muahahahah





Saytan schrieb:


> *entrinnen*hahahah incht getroffen!





Saytan schrieb:


> noez^^me too biatch^^





Saytan schrieb:


> Denkst du!*5 atom raketen auf dich schieß*BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> ...



Stimmt, wenn man es wörtlich nimmt, findet man nicht das, was ich gesagt habe.
Wenn aber auf selbiger Eben weiter denkt... Tjoa, wie gesagt, Vorurteile kommen nicht von selbst.


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Und du lern lesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also ich kenne genug leute (30+) die sich noch total kindisch benehmen und idioten die von überhaupt nix ne ahnung ham gibts auch genug in allen altersklassen


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Gut. Bin jetzt von Erwachsenen ausgegangen, die sich wie 30 benehmen und nicht wie 12 einhalb :>


----------



## RaidingFire (24. August 2008)

an Lurock.:Manchmal macht man eben sowas weil man gut drauf ist..Ist aber nicht unbedingt "Kiddy"-mässiges verhalten..wie gesagt ich Streit mich mit dir nicht.

*verbeug* Du hast gewonnen aber merk dir meine Worte   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (24. August 2008)

sry hab net alles gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winn (24. August 2008)

Guten Abend.. und Gute Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Manchmal macht man eben sowas weil man gut drauf ist..Ist aber nicht unbedingt "Kiddy"-mässiges verhalten..wie gesagt ich Streit mich mit dir nicht.
> 
> *verbeug* Du hast gewonnen aber merk dir meine Worte
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe was du meinst... Aber versetz dich in die Lage derer, die nicht an eurem Spaß teilhaben und nur mal vorbeischaun... Weißt du was die denken? Ich vermute, dass du das weißt. Und diese Leute bilden nunmal die Mehrheit.
Daher kommen die Vorurteile! Man denkt sich selber nichts dabei, wenn man soetwas schreibt, aber andere Leute, die denken über das nach und kommen zu einem... bekannten Fazit...


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich verstehe was du meinst... Aber versetz dich in die Lage derer, die nicht an eurem Spaß teilhaben und nur mal vorbeischaun... Weißt du was die denken? Ich vermute, dass du das weißt. Und diese Leute bilden nunmal die Mehrheit.
> Daher kommen die Vorurteile! Man denkt sich selber nichts dabei, wenn man soetwas schreibt, aber andere Leute, die denken über das nach und kommen zu einem... bekannten Fazit...



es ist meistens so: die leute haben keine anung um was es eigentlich geht aber ham ne riesen klappe.

ich bin n totaler anime fan und höhre oft kommis wie:" is doch total kindisch" oder "lol der schaut trickfilme"

und sowas kann einfach nur wer sagne der sich noch nie enrsthaft mit animes auseinandergesetzt hat.

logisch solche animes wie pokemon oder yugi oh etc. werfen da schon son licht drauf aber viele animes haben tiefgründige inhalte die ein 10 jähriger zum beispiel einfach net begreifft.

so ists bei vielen sachen


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich verstehe was du meinst... Aber versetz dich in die Lage derer, die nicht an eurem Spaß teilhaben und nur mal vorbeischaun... Weißt du was die denken? Ich vermute, dass du das weißt. Und diese Leute bilden nunmal die Mehrheit.
> Daher kommen die Vorurteile! Man denkt sich selber nichts dabei, wenn man soetwas schreibt, aber andere Leute, die denken über das nach und kommen zu einem... bekannten Fazit...


wen interssierts was andere über einen denken des is doch völlig irrlevant auser beim bewerbungsgespräch und beim essen bei den eltern der verlobten... man sollte dazu stehen was man is und wens ein zurückgebliebener geisteskranker iddi is steht dazu^^


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wen interssierts was andere über einen denken des is doch völlig irrlevant auser beim bewerbungsgespräch und beim essen bei den eltern der verlobten... man sollte dazu stehen was man is und wens ein zurückgebliebener geisteskranker iddi is steht dazu^^


Dann beschwer dich nicht über Vorurteile.


----------



## RaidingFire (24. August 2008)

Das kenn ich nur alzu gut.Und ich verstehe was du meinst.
Aber es sind wirklich nun mal einige Menschen die sich dämlich verhalten.Ich persönlich sitze wie du warscheinlich auch fast immer genervt am Pc wenn ürgendwelche Idioten mit dummen Kommentaren das Forum vermiesen..
Trotzdem ja nicht alle Jugendliche. Kiddy verhalten bedeutet nicht das man ein Kleinkind ist sondern das man sich dämlich und dumm anstellt.Würd ich jetzt mal so sagen^^

Mein Fazit.: Nicht gleich jeden wegen "einmal kindlicheren Verhalten" als Kiddy beschuldigen.

@Winn.: Guten Morgen wohl eher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ps.: Der nächste der sagt das ich ein Kiddy bin zu den komm ich nach Hause *grins* Dieser kleine Typ (Ich) kann auch anders als nur schüchtern..Merkt euch auch meine Worte von vorhin..


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Kiddy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (24. August 2008)

Dich mach ich fertig *grins* Erschreck nicht wenn jemand unter deinem Teppich liegt und dumm kichert das bin ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> es ist meistens so: die leute haben keine anung um was es eigentlich geht aber ham ne riesen klappe.
> 
> ich bin n totaler anime fan und höhre oft kommis wie:" is doch total kindisch" oder "lol der schaut trickfilme"
> 
> ...


Du meinst jetzt aber nicht das die Quotes von Lurock àla "ROFL 10000000000000000 BAM CRIT" zu tiefgründig für mich sind oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt aber nicht das die Quotes von Lurock àla "ROFL 10000000000000000 BAM CRIT" zu tiefgründig für mich sind oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast es verstanden!


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

btw, Lurock hat den größten!!!!!! (auf seine Sig schau :O)


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Dich mach ich fertig *grins* Erschreck nicht wenn jemand unter deinem Teppich liegt und dumm kichert das bin ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub mir... unter meinen Teppich kommst du erstens nicht und zweitens willst du es auch garnicht....


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Mal ne Frage @ Lurock, wieso wurde eig Muffin gebannt? ich war ne Woche brainafk, scheint ich habe viel verpasst oO
Need Aufklärung (nein nicht über Sex :O)


----------



## RaidingFire (24. August 2008)

Stimmt..hm,..hinter die Gardinnen? oder hinters Sofa? Oder unter deiner bettdecke? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Lurock.:
Waffenstillstand? Ich würde es begrüßen wieder mit respekt reden zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage @ Lurock, wieso wurde eig Muffin gebannt? ich war ne Woche brainafk, scheint ich habe viel verpasst oO
> Need Aufklärung (nein nicht über Sex :O)


Gab ein paar Streitigkeiten... Mittlerweile ist aber alles wieder im Lot.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Gardienen habe ich nicht, ein Sofa ebenfalls nicht... und sollte ich dich unter meiner Bettdecke finden würde ich dich wahrscheinlich nur fragen welche Roséton gerade so angesagt ist...


----------



## RaidingFire (24. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Gardienen habe ich nicht, ein Sofa ebenfalls nicht... und sollte ich dich unter meiner Bettdecke finden würde ich dich wahrscheinlich nur fragen welche Roséton gerade so angesagt ist...




Hm..schade für die ersten 2.Aber beim 3 da muss ich selbst mal sehen was gerade im Trend ist..Soll ich dich auf dem Klo,Skuzzi,auf den Toilettensitz erschrecken?


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Willst du mich fertig machen oder anschwuchteln Oo


----------



## RaidingFire (24. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Willst du mich fertig machen oder anschwuchteln Oo



Keins von beiden oO
Okay!Okay..bischen vom Thema abgesprungen..
Eigentlich wollt ich nur wissen ob zwischen mir Lurock Waffenstillstand ist?
Respektvolles reden ist mir lieber..und wer will schon Feinde haben


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Feinde geben Exp nach kill :>


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

So bin mal offline gute nacht


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Bye


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich dem Thread den Rücken zukehren, aber ich bin einfach zu schwach...
Und ja, deinen Waffenstillstand kannst du haben, wenn du drauf bestehst... =P


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich dem Thread den Rücken zukehren, aber ich bin einfach zu schwach...
> Und ja, deinen Waffenstillstand kannst du haben, wenn du drauf bestehst... =P


ich weis mir gehts genauso... nur lod konnts durchziehen wir beide sind einfach zu schwach...


----------



## RaidingFire (24. August 2008)

Hör ich gern..
*getränk nehm und runterschluck*
So ich bin mal wieder ruhig..*schüchtern Modus ein*


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

LoD wird hier nimmer posten? :[


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> LoD wird hier nimmer posten? :[


ne hat sich schon vor ner ganzen weile verabschiedet weil ihm die posts teilweise etwas unpassend wirkten was ich ihm auch zustimme^^


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Fuck :<
Ich war eindeutig zu lange nimmer im Nachtschwärmer aktiv :<

Jetzt vermisse ich meine ersten Abende hier - mit Lurock, dir, Qonix, Ala, Chopi, Vanía (was macht der eig oO) und CHopi (sorry für den Fall das ich jemanden vergessen habe) :[


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ne hat sich schon vor ner ganzen weile verabschiedet weil ihm die posts teilweise etwas unpassend wirkten was ich ihm auch zustimme^^


Wenn ich mir seine Posts ansehe... naja, ich sag mal nichts... >.>


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Fuck :<
> Ich war eindeutig zu lange nimmer im Nachtschwärmer aktiv :<
> 
> Jetzt vermisse ich meine ersten Abende hier - mit Lurock, dir, Qonix, Ala, Chopi, Vanía (was macht der eig oO) und CHopi (sorry für den Fall das ich jemanden vergessen habe) :[


chopi sogar 2 mal^^ ich weis nich wo die ente hin is^^ damals wars noch lustiger ja^^


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> chopi sogar 2 mal^^ ich weis nich wo die ente hin is^^ damals wars noch lustiger ja^^


Der is immer noch da, treibt sich die ganze Zeit im buffed.de-IRC-Channel rum...


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der is immer noch da, treibt sich die ganze Zeit im buffed.de-IRC-Channel rum...


ach die ente vania (war ja sein ava oder^^) is im irc naja wems gefällt^^


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

mit IRC verhält es sich bei mir wie mit ICQ + xFire - seit sie nimmer im Autostart sind, werden sie garnimmer gestertet


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ach die ente vania (war ja sein ava oder^^) is im irc naja wems gefällt^^


Erm, das bezog sich auf chopi und der hat 'ne Milchtüte als Ava...


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Erm, das bezog sich auf chopi und der hat 'ne Milchtüte als Ava...


ja chopi hat die tüte vania hatte die komische grüne ente mit bierbauch oder^^


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ja chopi hat die tüte vania hatte die komische grüne ente mit bierbauch oder^^


Öhm, ja, kann sein, aber der ist mir im IRC noch nie aufgefallen... oO


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Öhm, ja, kann sein, aber der ist mir im IRC noch nie aufgefallen... oO


jich hab ja dich gefragt ich war noch nich einmal im IRC ^^


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Achja, Chopi ist bei mir eben 2mal im Gedächtniss - einmal als "labernde M8ilchtüte" und einmal als Chopi - evt deswegen die 2fach nennung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Vania hatte doch diese Darkwingduck Ente, oder? o0


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> jich hab ja dich gefragt ich war noch nich einmal im IRC ^^


Also von denen die sich hier im Fred rumgetrieben haben sind nur ich, chopi und x3n0n im IRC.


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Achja, Chopi ist bei mir eben 2mal im Gedächtniss - einmal als "labernde M8ilchtüte" und einmal als Chopi - evt deswegen die 2fach nennung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ach keinen peil mehr^^
aber an den abend wo irgendwer n verlassenen ts aufgetrieben aht und keine sau was sagte kann ich mich noch gut erinnern Xd^^


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Eig schade - nurnoch 3 Leute da, welche ich kenne ._. (mich eingeschlossen)


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Eig schade - nurnoch 3 Leute da, welche ich kenne ._. (mich eingeschlossen)


tja so kanns laufen bin eigentlich auch nur noch in dem threat ab und an da wen mal nich hirntot oder was anderes mich hält auch nich viel^^


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

naja werd dann gehen und einsam und verlassen mir die luft abwürgen das ich bewusstlos werde und morgen früh durch die angst und schmerzensschrei die ich wegen meinen träumen von mir geb wieder erschrocken aufwach^^
gn8 euch


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Gn8 White! 
Ich bin dann auch mal weg...


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

bye - und somit bin ich allein, und verabschiede mich damit auch erstmal, bis morgen - 9 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

hmmm schon alle am schlafen?

schade


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Ich bin noch wach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (24. August 2008)

Naja nicht alle aber die meisten sind gelangweilt und warten das jemand anders was schreibt.Herzlichen Glückwunsch du bist der jenige.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Und was macht ihr so? ^^


----------



## RaidingFire (24. August 2008)

Musik hören und warten das ich endlich wieder WoW auf'm Rechner hab..
Wäre diese Datei von vorhin nicht falsch wäre ich schon am zocken..grr..


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Und was macht ihr so? ^^



ich schau mir son asiatischen film an (kampf um den vorhimmel)

ist net schlecht der film^^

und danach ev noch ein oder zwei animes wie meistens um die zeit^^

und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Igitt... auch noch WoWler...


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Musik hören und warten das ich endlich wieder WoW auf'm Rechner hab..
> Wäre diese Datei von vorhin nicht falsch wäre ich schon am zocken..grr..



bei mir war auch ne datei nemmer richtig bei wow und habs eben neu instaliert sobald cih schlafen gehe lad cih all die patchs runter


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Igitt... auch noch WoWler...



ich bin auch wowler und stolz drauf xD


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Ich hab' bis eben noch "Loveless" geguckt, gefällt mir irgendwie, auch wenn 's en "Schwulenanime" ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (24. August 2008)

Solche Beiträge kannste dir Theoretisch sparen..
Wenns dir nicht passt,denks dir einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich bin auch wowler und stolz drauf xD



Das ist wie... stolz darauf sein einen Furunkel auf der Nase zu haben ^_^



RaidingFire schrieb:


> Solche Beiträge kannste dir Theoretisch sparen..
> Wenns dir nicht passt,denks dir einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ehn... nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das bringt ja nicht die Lösung weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (24. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bei mir war auch ne datei nemmer richtig bei wow und habs eben neu instaliert sobald cih schlafen gehe lad cih all die patchs runter


Sei froh das es bei dir nur ein Fehler war.Bei mir ist 2 mal die Festplatte durchgebruzzelt und erst danach merkten alle das der Kühler kaputt ist.

ps.: Egal wo man alles runterladet..es dauert verdammt ewig.Und wenn man was falsch macht wird man mit weiterer ewiger Wartezeit gequällt


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich hab' bis eben noch "Loveless" geguckt, gefällt mir irgendwie, auch wenn 's en "Schwulenanime" ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm kenn ich net

und mir isses egal wenns n schwulen/lesben anime is oder was auch immer^^
solange die story gut is schau ich mir alles an


----------



## chopi (24. August 2008)

So,in wenigen Minuten bin ich weg,ich sag schonmal allen Gute Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hmmm kenn ich net
> 
> und mir isses egal wenns n schwulen/lesben anime is oder was auch immer^^
> solange die story gut is schau ich mir alles an


Mir ja auch wohl... Aber wenn die Hauptcharaktere dann noch so gut aussehen. *seufz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nacht, Knuddelbär! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dotfire (24. August 2008)

So MädelZ bin ma im Bett euch noch viel spaß.


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Wer bist du? o_O


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

Dotfire schrieb:


> So MädelZ bin ma im Bett euch noch viel spaß.



gute nacht

aber pls jetzt net alle schlafen gehn^^ is doch noch früh


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

<3 Chopi!


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Zez! Der ist doch viel zu jung für dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

na sowas ez ist ja auch noch unter den wachen^^


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Joa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch 2 Wochen Ferien ;D
Nur leider langeweile :O
@ Ala, dann nicht, bin ja kein Pädophiler *igitt*


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Dann bin ich ja erleichtert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

bin im mom freiwilliger arbeitsloser^^

soll heissen hab auch ferien

muss mir aba langsam wider nen job suchen hab nemmer so viel geld.....


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

himmel nochma hab mich geschnitten....


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Woran?


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Tuts noch weh? *pust*
Ala, hast du auch noch Ferien? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Tuts noch weh? *pust*
> Ala, hast du auch noch Ferien?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab' Montag die dritte Woche wieder Schule. >.<


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Woran?



hab hier 4 messer aufm schreibtisch rumliegn und an einem hab cih mich gerade geschnitten^^


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Tja, selber Schuld, ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich hab' Montag die dritte Woche wieder Schule. >.<


oO Sprich du hast seit 2 Wochen wieder Schule?


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> oO Sprich du hast seit 2 Wochen wieder Schule?


Allerdings - leider. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eig tust du mir ja leid :'(


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

hab im zimmer so an die 7 messer rumliegen (3 katanas net mitgezählt^^)

und hab mich beim muster in den schreibtisch schnitzen geschnitten^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Allerdings - leider.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mein beileid...

wie alt biste eigentlich?^^


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mein beileid...
> 
> wie alt biste eigentlich?^^


Rate mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zez, Mund halten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (24. August 2008)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie alt Alanium ist aber ich weiß das ich kein bock mehr hab..Guten Morgen leute schlaft gut^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Rate mal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmmm da du noch in die schule gehst denke ich ma so 15?^^

oder biste an nem gymnasium oder so? ka^^


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Hmmm, btw wie ist das PW für die Nachtschwärmergruppe? :>

Achja, Ala, kennst du Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi?


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Ja, ich bin auf einem Gymnasium. 
Nein, ich bin nicht 15 Jahre alt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nacht, RaidingFire.


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

du siehst wie 16 oder 17 aus - auf dem Avatar, in deinem Profil älter =)


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin auf einem Gymnasium.
> Nein, ich bin nicht 15 Jahre alt.
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm das erschwert das ganze n bisserl^^

ich würd dich ma so auf 17/18 schätzen^^


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Jünger, viel jünger.^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

ich kenne Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi

ist echt funny^^

aber auch sehr schräg

kommt beinahe an FLCL ran aba nur beinahe^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Jünger, viel jünger.^^



oha^^

hmmmm

13?


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Jünger? oO
Dann siehst du aber verdammt alt aus - ich wette du bekommst in der Disco jeden Drink ohne Ausweiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nicht im negativen Sinn von "älter")


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> oha^^
> 
> hmmmm
> 
> 13?


So jung nun auch wieder nicht.^^

Ich bin 14. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

dann rate ich jetzt 14!


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

hast du editiert? Wenn nicht, habe ichs erraten ohne es gelesen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (war aber nimmer schwer hehe)


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Jup, reineditet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> So jung nun auch wieder nicht.^^
> 
> Ich bin 14.
> 
> ...



siehst echt älter aus....

und auch wie du so schreibst hätt ich dich eher so auf 16/17 geschätzt


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Das hör' ich nicht zum ersten Mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

so ich schau mir jetzt noch neon genesis evangelion den ersten movie an^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

waa schweinerei der geht net-.-

und putfile hat auch nen dachschaden da lädt nie was...

was schau ich mir jetzt blos an?.....


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

höhr ich halt n bisserl musik....


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Guck dir Loveless auf Youtube an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Putfiel suckt atm - seit ~ 1 Woche kann ich mit ihm GARnimmer streamen - er lädt nicht - bei dir auch so? -.-


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Ist bei mir auch, Zez. o.O


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Guck dir Loveless auf Youtube an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja youtube hat so schlechte quali....

da is mir anime-loads schon lieber aba da laufn leider die meisten streams über putfile und da tut sich gar nix...


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Melancholy of Suzuibliblabla ist auch über Putfile - deswegen lade ich mir gerade immer erst alle 3 parts einer Folge bei Rapidhsare ohne Premacc runter -,..,-'
Aber cafe-anime.de + crazyanime.de sind 2 seiten, die bei immerhin 40% der Putfileanimes Veohersatz liefern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (24. August 2008)

./verbeugen /winken nabend leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Guten Morgen. xD


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Soo, letzte Folge von Melancholy gesehen, und bevor ich eine neue folge runterlad, geh ich off - bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Btw, ab morgen ne Woche Sturmfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Gute Nacht und so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

gn8 zez

will auch ne woche sturmfrei....

man meine eltern machen nie was die sind immer zuhause....

kann net ma wen mit bringen wenn cih eine im ausgang oder so kennlerne....


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

PWND!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

So, ich gehe dann auch mal so langsam ins Bett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht, ihr Lieben!


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> So, ich gehe dann auch mal so langsam ins Bett.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gn8 und schlaf gut

alle lassn mich aleine......

was mach ich den jetzt..... *verzweifelt nach animes im netz such*


----------



## Klunker (24. August 2008)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich begebe mich mal zur arbeit  bissel geld verdienen beim nebenjob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (24. August 2008)

ree xD


----------



## Manoroth (24. August 2008)

da sind ja noch n paar andere wach^^ hallo miteinander

dacht schon bin der einzige mit schlafstörungen


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (24. August 2008)

mh nöö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 höre grad Allimania, und du?


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

Schon wieder 21Uhr ?!

naja grüezi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

guten abend, ein neuer abend voller späm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Schon wieder 21Uhr ?!
> 
> naja grüezi
> 
> ...


hellö


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

abend allesamt


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

N4md


----------



## xFraqx (24. August 2008)

Wer hat heut Allimania 19 gehört ? Also ich fands geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Wer hat heut Allimania 19 gehört ? Also ich fands geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wollts nicht hören,will nicht nur die hälfte ich wart lieber bis freitag^^


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Doppelpost


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

nur teilweise, war aber ganz nett soweit


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Na, hallo Lurock und Whity. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Naaa Schnuggi!


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Nabend Euch zusammen unso.


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Nabend Euch zusammen unso.


hellö


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Hu, Schnuffel! <3


----------



## Held² (24. August 2008)

Hi und ist heute ein friedlicheres thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

noch gar kein thema gefunden. 
*einschmeiss* was hört ihr grad an musik?


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wsR8tY2psmw

Winamp funkt net mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (24. August 2008)

Allles mögliche von Alestorm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Dafür gibsn Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

pro-pain-let the blood run through the streets lief grad,hab aber den player aus gemacht,kb mehr


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

ARGH!

Um mal wieder den UberN3rd raushängen zu lassen... von euch jungspunden kennt keiner nen Internetshop wo man anständige Sternenflottenuniformen her kriegt oder?


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYGQjYi2A30


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

ähm
nein
ich höre btw grad light my fire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (24. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE
xD best lied ever^^


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Mit Nerd hat das kaum mehr zu tun Selor. Ich rate dir aber nicht ein Wort darüber inner Schule zu verlieren^^

Aber bitte schließe mich aus den "Jungspund" aus, bist ja schließlich nur 2 Monate älter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (24. August 2008)

ääääääääähhhhhhhhm..... nö, ebay würde ich jetzt spontan sagen


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> ARGH!
> 
> Um mal wieder den UberN3rd raushängen zu lassen... von euch jungspunden kennt keiner nen Internetshop wo man anständige Sternenflottenuniformen her kriegt oder?


Was willst den mit der einer Uniform?
Hm shcon bei ebay nachgeschaut?
Oder vielleicht gegoogelt?

Oder vielleicht gibt es sowas bei elbenwald.de oder wie die seite heißt.

Läuft i-was im Fernsehr?


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Kommt heut' net Little Britian?


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

ja walk the line, scheisse hab ich total vergessen


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

gibt doch sicher irgendwo n star trek fanshop

und ala fernsehzeitung ftw


----------



## Rhokan (24. August 2008)

gibts bei elbenwald au scifi? larp ja aber sonst?


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

Ich möchte darauf hinweisen das es extra einen thread für Musik gibt.(oda so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> ja walk the line, scheisse hab ich total vergessen




Muss ich jawohl nicht viel zu sagen oder.. Walk the Line.. das is'n Mädchen-Film  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (24. August 2008)

was für themen sind heute bei giga?


----------



## Rhokan (24. August 2008)

giga kommen glaub interviews mit iwelchen wc3 pros un so, hab ich vorhin im ts aufgeschnappt, kann nix versichern^^


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

walk the line ist kein mädchen film fu :/
johnny cash>all


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> gibts bei elbenwald au scifi? larp ja aber sonst?


Kp,viel mir nur spontan so ein.


----------



## Rhokan (24. August 2008)

> walk the line ist kein mädchen film fu :/
> johnny cash>all


meine mudder guckt walk the line







im ernst.


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> walk the line ist kein mädchen film fu :/


Jo, eher was für Frauen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Jeder weiß das ich der Hardcoretrekkie überhaupt bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und google bringt alles mögliche aber keinen anständigen Shop xD Und bei Ebay, gibt es 1. nicht die Uniform die ich gern hätte und 2. vertraue ich den Leuten da net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

whatever...erst mal dick cash auflegen, fernsehen geht nüch -.-


----------



## Held² (24. August 2008)

ist nur ne wiederholung aber wer soll sich bei der neuen seite auskennen -.-


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Jeder weiß das ich der Hardcoretrekkie überhaupt bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann google ich mal und wehe dir ich hab in weniger wie 10 min n fan shop


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

http://www.funshop.ch hab ich grad gefunden^^


Edit: ne der is scheisse


----------



## Rhokan (24. August 2008)

ich weiß dass es n anderen thread gibt aber ich guck mir jetzt den Wacken 08-Auftritt von CoB an wo sie Umbrella spielen, das is zu geil


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

cob - naja
umbrella ist zu geil aber^^


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

So, ich bin mal Little Britian gucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

hmm is ja wirklich anspruchsvoller einen zu suchen solang reininvestieren ahbi ch keine lust XD hast gewonnen XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Wenn ich es selbst in 10 mins. geschafft hätte würde ich hier nicht fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Darf man fragen welche Jahrgangsstufen du später unterrichten willst Selor?


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Nur Gymnasiale Oberstufe ^^


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen. Dann mal viel Glück bei den ganzen Rabauken... wir (kA wie es bei dir war) haben nur selten Referendare ernst genommen ^^


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen. Dann mal viel Glück bei den ganzen Rabauken... wir (kA wie es bei dir war) haben nur selten Referendare ernst genommen ^^


ohhh des kommt auf die referendare an glaubs mir buaaahhh^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Wir waren ein ordentlicher Jahrgang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

ach ovberstufe ist harmlos, ich hab nen physik lehrer der sieht aus wie gordon freeman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Als ob ihr ordenlich gewesen seid Selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Müsste ja schon eine Nonnenschule sein, damit ich jmd abkaufe, dass ein 88er Jahrgang ordenlich war ^.^


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

11te war natürlich chaotisch, 12te war schon ruhiger, 13te ging wunderbar, kein Streß untereinander, die einzige die mist gebaut hatten, waren die üblichen, meist neuzugänge aus anderen Schulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nonnenschule waren wir sicher nicht, Gesamtschule...


----------



## Rhokan (24. August 2008)

wir hatten mal nen referendar der im VfB-Trikot kam :-D der war geil


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

hm wieder zum erliegen gekommen :S


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Streß untereinander war auch nicht mit ordenlich gemeint. Gesundes Chaos halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ging bei uns inner Dreizehnten auch.. obwohls manchma schon durcheinander war


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Siu, warum fliegen eigentlich Eier in deiner Signatur rum?


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Ach halt doch die Klappe Lu -.-"  Doofkopp


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Sagen wirs so, bei unserem Abiball hat man sich beschwert das alles so ordentlich wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Alkoholleichen, keine Sexuellen Ausschweifungen auf den Toiletten, keine Schlägerei, nichts! Der Discobesitzer hat sogar gegen 5 Uhr gesagt, das er eigentlich vor 3 Stunden hätte schließen müssen aber weil wir so anständig und ordentlich waren hat er bis 5 durchmachen lassen xD


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

*there's no wrong way to fuck a girl with no legs* mitsing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Abiball? Disco? Oo
Naja. Bei uns gab es auch keine sexuellen Ausschweifungen, Alkohol gabs massig, aber keine Leichen.. wäre auch böse ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Tja ein Besucher hatte erwartet auf den Klos dauernd die Leute zu erwischen, wie sie damals und so xD


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

oh scheisse, ich hab am wochenende meiner exfreundin ne sms geschickt :< ich will nicht dass sie antwortet
merke: alkohol ist böse!


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> oh scheisse, ich hab am wochenende meiner exfreundin ne sms geschickt :< ich will nicht dass sie antwortet
> merke: alkohol ist böse!


Wir haben Wochenende...
Merke: Alkohol ist böse!


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wir haben Wochenende...
> Merke: Alkohol ist böse!


oder der der dazu greift


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

Hofentlig hat Minas meine Sig fertig  er muss nur noch on kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hofentlig


Genial!


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt oda wie auch immer xD


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Genial!


/singk


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

hm ja rechtschreibung gilt in der schweiz halt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

schön wärs-.-


----------



## Rhokan (24. August 2008)

- doppelpost -


----------



## Rhokan (24. August 2008)

ha! vor sowas rettet mich meine sig zum glück


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> ha! vor sowas rettet mich meine sig zum glück


nur sind die meisten nich lustig


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

So n Spruch ruiniert meine Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

doppelposter!
/target Rhokan
/flame on


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Re! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> doppelposter!
> /target Rhokan
> /flame on


/target flame targeter whenlightbreaks
/flame on


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

wb Caro


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Re!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ist wohl der glücklichste moment meines lebens !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

wb ala


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Ihr seid doch alle noobs :O


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle noobs :O


siehe titel
und verdammt stolz drauf!!!


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Hat eig jemand einen Wurzelimperium Schaugarten?


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

was bitte?


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Einen was? o.O


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

:>
Ist total überflüssig das zun wissen, aber einen Schaugarten im Wurzelimperium :>
http://wurzelimperium.de/
Das ist die Seite xD


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Einen was? o.O


Einen Wurzelimperium Schaugarten meine gütte lesen muss gekonnt sein


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

was ein rotz, und ich hab gedacht browsergames können nicht noch schlechter sein :S


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> :>
> Ist total überflüssig das zun wissen, aber einen Schaugarten im Wurzelimperium :>
> http://wurzelimperium.de/
> Das ist die Seite xD


Himmel hilf! (Hölle ist auch recht)


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Ihr könnt euch glücklich schätzen, es nicht zu kennen :>
Aber hier ist meiner - keine Sorge, ich spiele das Game nur meiner belustigung wegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://s24.wurzelimperium.de/schaugarten/i...mp;user=3904131
Aber bewertet ihn mal mit 10 Sternen - danköööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (24. August 2008)

> Aber hier ist meiner - keine Sorge, ich spiele das Game nur meiner belustigung wegen wink.gif



ohne jetzt je auf den link geklickt zu haben und zu wissen um was es sich handelt:

aus welchem grund spielt man noch spiele?


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Achja, der Name soll total dumm sein, und der Rechtschreibfehler ist auch gewollt :O


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Gott, von Ästhetik und Sinn hast du beim bauen aber noch nichts gehört oder? ^^


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Und wieder da...


----------



## Rhokan (24. August 2008)

Das sagst du zu einem Mapper/Modder ..... mit virtuellen bauen kenn ich mich bestens aus


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

gna mein wlan suckt


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Gott, von Ästhetik und Sinn hast du beim bauen aber noch nichts gehört oder? ^^


Achwas :O
Du glaubst garnicht wie egal mir der Mist ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es ist eigentlich unglaublich das es davon 27 Server gibt oO
Ausserdem - auf iwelche Formen wird geschissen - ich muss Gewinn machen *harhar*


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

Bewerten pls http://s23.wurzelimperium.de/main.php?page=garden xDDD


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Ich meinte auch Zez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

1 Stunde und 45 Minuten


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

gz lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

oO Da gibt es ja noch einen Idioten ausser mir der da angemeldet ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw dein Link tut nicht :O


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Browsergames stinken. Zum Anfang total coool, dann baust du dir eine Flotte/Stadt/Armee auf und 2 Stunden später zerlegt dich irgend so ein Assi. Ogame hats mich zerrissen und auch Travian und Ikariam.. seitdem würg ich


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bewerten pls http://s23.wurzelimperium.de/main.php?page=garden xDDD


Meine fresse :O


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

browsergames sind halt iwie schlecht. wenn ich was zocken will, mach ich das zu hause


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Browsergames stinken. Zum Anfang total coool, dann baust du dir eine Flotte/Stadt/Armee auf und 2 Stunden später zerlegt dich irgend so ein Assi. Ogame hats mich zerrissen und auch Travian und Ikariam.. seitdem würg ich


Ich war mal Spacepioneers unter den top 200 - und es gab massig auf Server 2 :O
Dann war ich einen Tag nicht on, spintane Party von nem Kumpel, konnte meine Fleet nicht saven - zack, komplette Fleet von 1 Monat Schiffebauen am Sack, --> Accverwaltung, Acc löschen häkchen gemacht, und tschüss ...


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

Wiso hab ich mich dblos dort angemeldet iwie langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

ar war die shisha heute abend verkohlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich hau mich mal in die heia, gn8 folks


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

Da fällt mir was ein sollte wieder ma tabak kaufn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Und mir fällt grade ein, dass ich ins Bett *muss*, weil morgen Schule ist. >.<

Gute Nacht euch allen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Nachtiiiiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. August 2008)

hiho und cya

archi tot
neue schuhe
arena mit kolegen gemacht
so nun kann ich beruhigt ins bett^^


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Und mir fällt grade ein, dass ich ins Bett *muss*, weil morgen Schule ist. >.<
> 
> Gute Nacht euch allen!
> 
> ...


Gute nacht und hf in der schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hiho und cya
> 
> archi tot
> neue schuhe
> ...


lol nachti xD


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

Minnaass is meine sig fertig?^^


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Minnaass is meine sig fertig?^^


Don't disturb tah m4st3r!


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

ich wette der ist schon pennen xD


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> ich wette der ist schon pennen xD


seis ihm vergönnt


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Hat er doch geschrieben, dass er direkt wieder weg ist..


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

1 Stunde und 20 Minuten


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

was zählst du eig runter? 24 Uhr?


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 1 Stunde und 20 Minuten


countdown!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Was zählt der den ab?Was ist in 1std und 20 min?


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Bald bin ich ein Jahr älter...


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bald bin ich ein Jahr älter...


aso wie alt wirst du?


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

18 wird er


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Hust... ja Lu wird 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

bei mir sinds noch 2 wochen dahin^^


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

18?! omg das müssen wir feiern!!!^^


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Ja, komm Lu. Lass deinen... 18ten feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Hmm, ich wette, Lurock feiert nichtmal mit seinen RLfreunden rein, wenn er sowas überhaupt hat :E


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ja, komm Lu. Lass deinen... 18ten feiern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schon in einem internet forum lass deine volljährigkeit mit dem möglichst erbärmlichen einklingen gogogogo


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Glaubt nicht alles was ihr in Profilen lest! =P


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Achja @ Lurock, Amon Amarth - Cry Of The Black Birds ist echt genial, hast mich dazu gebracht, meine Amon Amarth alben soeben in meinen Player einzulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Reinfeiern? Währen der Schulzeit. Ja ne.. is klaaah


----------



## Rhokan (24. August 2008)

Schulzeit? In Baden-Württemberg sind noch 2 Wochen Ferien! *hach*


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Schulzeit? In Baden-Württemberg sind noch 2 Wochen Ferien! *hach*


in bayern 3 doppel lach


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Ich habe gar keine Schulferien mehr *lach*...habe bis zum 1.10 frei :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. August 2008)

in hessen seit 3 wochen nit mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

In meinen 18 würde ich auch in der Schulzeit reinfeiern oO

btw Lurock, wir spammen die letzten 5 min in deinen Bday rein - ok? *lieb schau*


----------



## Rhokan (24. August 2008)

5 Minuten spammen? Tun wir das nicht von 21.00 - 6.00? ^^


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Du bist ja richtig tight Zez und tough zugleich.. Röschpäkt


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Macht was ihr wollt, morgen mach ich nix. Ich feier nächsten oder übernächsten Zamstag!
Und ZeZ... Ich hab RL-Freunde! -.-'


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

So leute bin ma schlafen NfS MW Blacklist 3 -.- bb
Und ich sag scho ma gz Lu


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Davor bringt das Unglück du Banause O_O


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

Sein pech net meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Wird er jetzt 18 oder nicht?xD


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

@ Siu, zum Glück muss ich meine AUssage nicht beweißen *hehe* - hab in Ferien meinen 18ten :O


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Wird er jetzt 18 oder nicht?xD


Warum fragt ihr alles indirekt? Frag doch *mich* wie alt *ich* werde anstatt *ihn*... oO Tzzz...


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Warum fragt ihr alles indirekt? Frag doch *mich* wie alt *ich* werde anstatt *ihn*... oO Tzzz...


meister wie alt wirst du


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Nein. Er wird 21... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Warum fragt ihr alles indirekt? Frag doch *mich* wie alt *ich* werde anstatt *ihn*... oO Tzzz...


Hey lurock wie alt wirst den nun?Hab vorhin schon gefragt,aber da haben andere geantwortet


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. August 2008)

nab0rnd


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> meister wie alt wirst du


Ich erklimme die Gipfel der Weisheit und erfülle die Aufgaben des Wissens um an den Gerstensaft des Rausches zukommen (und das endlich legal!)! =P


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Abend


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich erklimme die Gipfel der Weisheit und erfülle die Aufgaben des Wissens um an den Gerstensaft des Rausches zukommen (und das endlich legal!)! =P


uhuuuu sweet 16 sexy xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich erklimme die Gipfel der Weisheit und erfülle die Aufgaben des Wissens um an den Gerstensaft des Rausches zukommen (und das endlich legal!)! =P



also 16? Oo


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich erklimme die Gipfel der Weisheit und erfülle die Aufgaben des Wissens um an den Gerstensaft des Rausches zukommen (und das endlich legal!)! =P


also stimmt ja des profil doch^^


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Nein. 18.. wurde doch schon gesagt. Er redet von hartem Stoff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> also 16? Oo


oder 16 kommt auf die mittel an die du für den rausch hernehmen willst^^


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> uhuuuu sweet 16 sexy xD


Sexy bin ich auch jetzt schon... =P


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sexy bin ich auch jetzt schon... =P


Hab shcon fett paddy für den thread geplant,also alle um 0:00 uhr da sein xD


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Ich bin nicht fett... und planen kann man mich auch nicht >.<


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

du heißt Paddy?


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht fett... und planen kann man mich auch nicht >.<


 olololol also heißt du paddy?


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht fett... und planen kann man mich auch nicht >.<


Ach komm, Pad! Fürn bisschen Kohle bist du doch alles, stimmts? =P


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Soo, bin nommal afk - wenn ich um 24 Uhr nicht da bin, dann, lieber Lurock, markiere den Text - davor nicht - sonst hast du unglück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



Alles Gute zu deinem 12. Geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. August 2008)

*wer hat denn um 0:00 geb*? kB die seiten vorher zu lesen , dafür bin ich zu müde..

heute von lvl 56 auf 60 gelvelt und gleich bw gecleared. Endlich in der scherbenwelt *pewpew*

&#8364;:: hat sich erledigt


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Soo, bin nommal afk - wenn ich um 24 Uhr nicht da bin, dann, lieber Lurock, markiere den Text - davor nicht - sonst hast du unglück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hoffentlich hast dus bis dahin editiert...


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> *wer hat denn um 0:00 geb*? kB die seiten vorher zu lesen , dafür bin ich zu müde..
> 
> heute von lvl 56 auf 60 gelvelt und gleich bw gecleared. Endlich in der scherbenwelt *pewpew*
> 
> €:: hat sich erledigt


`lurock hat birthday


----------



## RaidingFire (24. August 2008)

uhuu heute kommen Geheimnisse raus^^
*mehr hören will*


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast dus bis dahin editiert...


du solslt doch nicht gucken!!!!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. August 2008)

naja bin dann mal penn0rn. alles gute schonma luro|<


----------



## Rhokan (24. August 2008)

Da ich vor einem Jahr + 1 Woche 16 geworden bin kann ich dir Gewiss sagen: legal schmeckts auch nich besser ^^


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Stimmt. So heiss ich wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wieviel Kohle gibs denn :/


Paddy zwar nicht, aber Patrick.. nich das man denkt ich heiss wirklich Paddy.. is dann eher ein Spitzname^^


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Der kalte Wind,

er weht mir eisig ins Gesicht und ich spüre,

wie mein sehnsüchtiges Herz zerbricht.

Ich fühle die Sehnsucht,

Sehnsucht nach Dir.

Doch es ist leider vergeblich,

denn Du bist nicht hier.

Ich fühle mich so unglaublich allein und wünsche mir,

Du würdest für immer bei mir sein.

Noch habe ich Hoffnung!

Doch nur die Liebe ist das,

was bleibt für die Ewigkeit!

wie findet ihr des?^^


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Ich darf erst am 26.oktober legal -.-


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Stimmt. So heiss ich wohl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hoffentlich ne Menge, ich könnt ne neue Glotze gebrauchen... =/


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Der kalte Wind,
> 
> er weht mir eisig ins Gesicht und ich spüre,
> 
> ...


Ihhhh Gefühle !!!!


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Was sind... G e f ü h l e ? =(


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Was sind... G e f ü h l e ? =(


Gefühle haben nur Menschen mit Titten!


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gefühle haben nur Menschen mit Titten!


oder die die die anfassen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (24. August 2008)

Du würdest für immer bei mir sein.

Noch habe ich Hoffnung!

_Denn_ nur die Liebe ist das,

was bleibt für die Ewigkeit!


So hätte ich es formuliert, klingt besser


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> oder die die die anfassen wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Okay, dann wärens ja wieder alle Menschen... oO


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gefühle haben nur Menschen mit Titten!


Alle Menschen sind intelligent, die Ausnahme hat die Regel !


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Okay, dann wärens ja wieder alle Menschen... oO


is auch so^^


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Alle Menschen sind intelligent, die Ausnahme hat die Regel !



Musste grinsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Okay, dann wärens ja wieder alle Menschen... oO


und was ist wenn die person so hässlige möpse mit mega großen nippeln hat?


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Niwo Kinder Niwo


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> und was ist wenn die person so hässlige möpse mit mega großen nippeln hat?


Dann nicht... oO


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Niwo Kinder Niwo


Jop sorry


----------



## Himmelskrieger (24. August 2008)

....müde....in 6 Stunden wieder aufstehen.....Wochenende vorbei.... und wie ists bei euch so?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

ab morgen 1 Woche Sturm!


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2008)

naja jetz mal weg für mitternacht im vorraus n dickes gz lurock


----------



## RaidingFire (24. August 2008)

Naja bei mir beginnt die letzten Schulferien.Danach fang ich an zu arbeiten.
Was für Ferien..die ganze Zeit nichts zu tun..freunde im Urlaub und Spieleleptop kaputt..


was mit euch?


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Jaja, danke an alle die gzettet haben!


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Zum Zeit verkürzen bis 0:00uhr ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Tod


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

bei mir sinds noch 7 minuten @ Lurock oO


----------



## Himmelskrieger (24. August 2008)

Ferien? Ferien hatte ich seit über nem Jahr keine mehr..... Freut euch, solange ihr noch Ferien habt! Im Ernst!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. August 2008)

argh ich kann net penn0rn , verdammt -_-
morgen muss ich wieder arbeiten , nach 2 Wochen Urlaub -_- omfg sooooowas von kB drauf.


----------



## RaidingFire (24. August 2008)

ich möchte nicht abergläubisch sein aber bringt das Gratulieren im vorraus nicht Unglück?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps.: 5 Minuten - Countdown läuft


----------



## Lurock (24. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Zum Zeit verkürzen bis 0:00uhr ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab den Summerslam 08 live gesehen...


----------



## Tabuno (24. August 2008)

gz in 4 mins lurock^^ ich bin ma pennen


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab den Summerslam 08 live gesehen...


IUch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (24. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> IUch auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Live? auf Premiere?
Naja ich habs auch gegugt aber auf youtube.Da findet man viel^^


----------



## Haxxler (24. August 2008)

Ich find Wrestling doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber GZ Lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

DISCO TIME

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you und jetz DISCO TIME!!!!


Lurock sweet 16 xD


----------



## Lurock (25. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Naja ich habs auch gegugt aber auf youtube.Da findet man viel^^


Ist aber auch sehr, sehr, sehr schlechte Qualität!


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Lu :>


----------



## Lurock (25. August 2008)

Danköö!


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

DISCO TIME

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you und jetz DISCO TIME!!!!


Lurock sweet 16 xD


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

Happy Birthday To You
Happy Birthday To You
Happy Birthday Dear Lurock
Happy Birthday To You

Viel Glück und viel Segen
Auf all deinen Wegen,
Gesundheit und Frohsinn
Sei auch mit dabei. 


Heute kann es regnen,
stürmen oder schnei'n,
denn du strahlst ja selber
wie der Sonnenschein.
Heut ist dein Geburtstag,
darum feiern wir,
alle deine Freunde,
freuen sich mit dir.

Wie schön dass du geboren bist,
wir hätten dich sonst sehr vermisst.
wie schön dass wir beisammen sind,
wir gratulieren dir, Geburtstagskind!

2. Uns're guten Wünsche
haben ihren Grund:
Bitte bleib noch lange
glücklich und gesund.
Dich so froh zu sehen,
ist was uns gefällt,
Tränen gibt es schon
genug auf dieser Welt. 

Wie schön dass du geboren bist,
wir hätten dich sonst sehr vermisst.
wie schön dass wir beisammen sind,
wir gratulieren dir, Geburtstagskind!

3. Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch,
das ist ganz egal,
dein Geburtstag kommt im Jahr
doch nur einmal.
Darum lass uns feiern,
dass die Schwarte kracht,
Heute wird getanzt,
gesungen und gelacht.

Wie schön dass du geboren bist,
wir hätten dich sonst sehr vermisst.
wie schön dass wir beisammen sind,
wir gratulieren dir, Geburtstagskind!

4. Wieder ein Jahr älter,
nimm es nicht so schwer,
denn am Älterwerden
änderst du nichts mehr.
Zähle deine Jahre
und denk' stets daran:
Sie sind wie ein Schatz,
den dir keiner nehmen kann.

Wie schön dass du geboren bist,
wir hätten dich sonst sehr vermisst.
wie schön dass wir beisammen sind,
wir gratulieren dir, Geburtstagskind!

Alles gute =)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. August 2008)

Gz zum lvl up , wie Völlig BUffed so gerne zu sagen pflegt!


----------



## Lurock (25. August 2008)

WTF? oO


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> WTF? oO


Wassen?

Disco!!!


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ist aber auch sehr, sehr, sehr schlechte Qualität!



Egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Lurock Herzlichen Glückwunsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

party Party  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wo ist der Alk? Bei feiern ist das ne Ausnahme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (25. August 2008)

gz lurock =)

ich geh dann auch mal pennen, gn8


----------



## Lurock (25. August 2008)

Danke euch!


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> WTF? oO


war das auf mich bezogen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> war das auf mich bezogen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, das hab ich nicht erwartet...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. August 2008)

So, ich bin mal pennen, gute Nacht!


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So, ich bin mal pennen, gute Nacht!


n8


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Nacht


Na wie wärs mit nem neuem Thema zum labbern?


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

wassen?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

ÜBER 2 GIRLS 1 CUP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

gief link,noch nie gesehen


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

moment

KLICK MICH SAYTAN!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

keiner mehr da? BRADUR!


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> moment
> 
> KLICK MICH SAYTAN!


I-wie find ich das eklig aber mir ist nicht schlecht geworden :s xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

soll dir auch nicht werden sonst wärste n weichei^^


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Omg..als ich auf der Seite war wuste ich das das nicht gutes sein kann.
10 Sekunden gesehen und schon *klick auf Schließen*
Wer sowas aufnimmt ist doch krank^^


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

So bin ma fernsehn baba


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

wird ehh von nem Mod gelöscht der Link:p


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

Nö der closemod ist grad nicht da^^ und tikume macht wieder po-avatare


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. August 2008)

aber thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habn wieder um meine kumpels zu ekeln. die letzetn 10 die ich unter lesezeichen hatte wurde alle entfernt xD


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> und tikume macht wieder po-avatare


WO? Need einen 2. Teil für meine Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

hehe ne war nurn scherz aber wer weiß wer weiß ne^^ naja ich geh dann auch mal schlaf0rn^^


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

So bin wieder da ...sry das ich gestern nicht mit euch plaudern konnte xd

ps: was macht ihr so?^^


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

schlafen gehen mach ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gute nacht^^


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

gute nacht...


keiner mehr hier oder was?^^


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

Mich darüber ärgern das mein Download meine ko,mplette Bandbreite benutzt^^


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Mich darüber ärgern das mein Download meine ko,mplette Bandbreite benutzt^^



lol ^^


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Oh hi Melih,hast gestern nichts verpasst..kleine Diskusionen über Kiddys.Hat sich schon erledigt.
Was macht ihr so?


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

ich les nur ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich les nur ein wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was für die Bildung tun was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich glotz King Arthur.Geiler Film  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. August 2008)

Moin kinder,ist hier noch was los?


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gibts was zu reden?ein Thema? 
Der solle nun sprechen


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

ne das buch heißt :

Deutsch-Frau
Frau-Deutsch 

(also kein buch für die bildung^^)


----------



## chopi (25. August 2008)

Ich sollte eigentlich richtig müde sein,weil ich das um die Zeit eig schon bin und dann noch 2 Stunden früher aufstehn musste,bin es aber nicht und brauch ne beschäftigung :/


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

dann guck animes an oder les ein buch^^


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Das ist doch vom Mario Bart,das soll sehr witzig bzw. gut sein


@ Chopi Haste ne RauFasertapete? dann kannste die anstarren^^
Ne Spaß.Kp was du machen könntest...Tv gugen,Sachen auf youtube zb. Anime


----------



## chopi (25. August 2008)

Bücher hab ich hier atm keine,alle noch in Deutschland und für nen Anime müsst ich mich konzentrieren,was um die Uhrzeit schwer fällt^^


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

seit wann muss man sich für ein anime anstrengen? (auser wenn es nur eine englische sub version davon gibt xd)


ps: das buch les ich gerade




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> seit wann muss man sich für ein anime anstrengen? (auser wenn es nur eine englische sub version davon gibt xd)



seh ich auch so
noch ne beschäftigung! Essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. August 2008)

algemein mitkommen und den figuren zuhören ist um die Uhrzeit schon schwer,naja,ich glaub ich leg mir gleich noch ne scrubsfolge rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

allgemein mitkommen is doch einfach...auser man hat ein brainlagg o0


----------



## chopi (25. August 2008)

Zur hälfte laber ich ja auch nur scheisse (was wohl auch an der Uhrzeit liegen könnte) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So,Scrubstime


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

na dann hf and gl und pass auf das dir dein rl lagg dich nicht einholt^^


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Okay, hf und bis dann


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

So jetzt sind nur noch wir 2 Veteranen übrig o0


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Wohl eher 1 Animegroßmeister und der Opferdrache xD

oder hast du für dich nen besseren Namen^^


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

ne.....hmm könnt ich ihn mein titel reinbringen den namen^^


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Das mit dem höchstpersönlich musste ja nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst wirds das noch Trend und ich kenn nur alzugut wie schlimm Trends im Forums sind..Egal lass so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So und nun lass uns die Langeweile ausrotten..


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

So habt den titel geändert (OMG!! Er ist der Animegroßmeister)

was machste gerade?^^


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> So habt den titel geändert (OMG!! Er ist der Animegroßmeister)
> 
> was machste gerade?^^


Find ich viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich gug weiterhin tv und gug ob ich mir nicht so eine Figur gönnen sollte.
Achja und hoffen das ich bald mal WoW wieder auf Rechner hab..man TBC dauerte schon verdammt viele stunden..


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

ich sehe mich gerade bei Zor.de um ^^


ps: mein lieblingssachwen bei der seite

http://z0r.de/?id=374

http://z0r.de/?id=1498


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

das OMG gefällt mir nicht :>


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Ahja^^  HF

ps.: Hat jemand im Forum hier schonmal eingekauft?
http://www.figureprints.com/
Frag mich wieviel sowas kostet..


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

ne sry hab da noch nie "eingekauft"


ps: http://z0r.de/?id=809 das ist auch witzig....ist das auch vielicht vom A-team oderß


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ne sry hab da noch nie "eingekauft"



Schade aber naja glaub das geht eh nur wenn man einen Acc bei nem offi-Server hat.
Und da ich auf priv. Spiel -----> Nutzlos


----------



## crizzle (25. August 2008)

servus  ihr nachtschwärmer^^


empfehlt mir ma was gutes im TV


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Schade aber naja glaub das geht eh nur wenn man einen Acc bei nem offi-Server hat.
> Und da ich auf priv. Spiel -----> Nutzlos



dann spiel auf offi oder kansnte dir das nicht leisten? o0


ps: würde gern mein schamy im verstärker equip als figur machen^^

nochmal ps: 

http://z0r.de/?id=1409

http://z0r.de/?id=1415

http://z0r.de/?id=1410


zu geil xd


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

glaub das ist teuer - extrem teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (25. August 2008)

wow super toll oO held -.-


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> glaub das ist teuer - extrem teuer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schade hätte gern mein schamy als figur^^


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Doch habs mir schon überlegt auf Offi zu wechseln und ich arbeite ab dem 1September.
Nur ich weiß ja nicht ob man Geld ausgeben soll,das man mit mehr Menschen und bugfreien Zeugs und blabla bla Wert ist..

Nebenbei nochmal neu anfangen macht ja nicht gerade Spaß^^


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

Hmm, meine Chars sehen nicht so toll aus :/
Obwohl der Priester seine 1260 Schattenschaden unbuffed hat, und der Hexer Gladi S2 ist, keine Ahnung, würde sowas nicht gerne im Regal stehen haben :<


----------



## crizzle (25. August 2008)

du kannst niemals einen pserver mit Blizzard server vergleichen du wirst sehen das es deutlich mehr spass macht !


solange du dich neutral verhälst und keine große fresse hast weil du einen tollen 70er mit full t6 blablablabla  auf pserver hast.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> du kannst niemals einen pserver mit Blizzard server vergleichen du wirst sehen das es deutlich mehr spass macht !
> 
> 
> solange du dich neutral verhälst und keine große fresse hast weil du einen tollen 70er mit full t6 blablablabla  auf pserver hast.



schlecht ausgedrückt aber er hat recht^^


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Ehm Okay?
Schonmal klarstellen.Große Fresse und ürgendwas mit T-Set hab ich schonmal nicht.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Wie gesagt er hat es schlecht ausgedrückt aber er hat recht

Es macht wirklich viel viel mehr spass auf offi als auf priv (hab mal auf priv ne zeit lang gespielt)

bei offi hat man einfach einen ganz anderen gefühle als auf nen priv server ^^


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

Im Offiziellen Forum kannst du vorallem Armory flamen :>


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Das kan man bei priv auch o0


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Wie gesagt er hat es schlecht ausgedrückt aber er hat recht
> 
> Es macht wirklich viel viel mehr spass auf offi als auf priv (hab mal auf priv ne zeit lang gespielt)
> 
> bei offi hat man einfach einen ganz anderen gefühle als auf nen priv server ^^



Kommt drauf an was für ein Priv.^^
Ich überlegs mir weiterhin mit Offi.
ps.: Ich muss niemande flamen.Wut lass ich im Kampf aus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Am besten fang auf Azshara hordenseite an da bin ich auch und die aszhara community ist echt nett hilfsbereit und ziemlich lustig ^^ (da kann es aufjedenfall nicht langweilig sein) da gibt es auch viele high end gilden und da sind auch sehr viele spieler (eigendlich der perfekte server xd)


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Das Angebot merk ich mir danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffentlich spielen auch da 2 Andere die schon/nun auf einem zocken


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

könnte auch werbe eine nfreund bei dir machen (o0) dann könnt ich mit dir anfangen zu zocken (zu 2t macht es am meisten spass zu leveln)


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

Jup Azshara iste cht cool, habe dort meine 2 ersten WoW Jahre verbreacht - auf seiten der Allianz, leider :/
Dann WoW Pause, und Horde Hexer auf Eredar rerollt (Leider ... wusste damals nicht, da ich nicht Forumaktiv war, das es eine FOTM klasse war, gab seehr viele Warlocks, aber Spass gemacht hat mir das Gameplay =)
Dann Back to the roots, und ein halbes Jahr nach dem hexer wieder auf meine Mensch Priesterin zurückgegriffen, von Azshara nach Anetheron transferiert - und da wurde sie gespielt, bis ich nun vor 3 Tagen meinen Acc auslaufen ließ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War is coming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

War is coming...... ich weiß nicht vieleicht werd ich es mir mal antesten aber bestimmt wird es imbalancd oder fast alle haben die gleichen fähigkeiten (auserdem wechseln zu viele wow pvp kiddys zu war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) naja ich glaub nicht das es so gut wird aber lasen wir usn überraschen (aoc war auch nicht der burner alle dachten es würde wow vom thron stürzen)


ps: http://z0r.de/?id=739 rofl was wusst ich auch nicht xD


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Grr interesse wird schon wieder größer.Ist wie beim letzten mal..
Der Geiz ist stark aber die Gier auch..

@Melih.: Man hör auf ich sabber gleich!


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Grr interesse wird schon wieder größer.Ist wie beim letzten mal..
> Der Geiz ist stark aber die Gier auch..
> 
> @Melih.: Man hör auf ich sabber gleich!


#
mit was soll cih aufhören? ich amch gerade viele sachen ^^


ps: lol der wow human dance http://z0r.de/?id=172 xd


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> #
> mit was soll cih aufhören? ich amch gerade viele sachen ^^


Mich anzulocken und die Gier nach offi zu erhöhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hm..wollte noch diese Woche nach Regensburg in die Arcaden gehen..Könnt mir ja eigentlich gleich WoW kaufen.Für Offi muss ich ja glaub die Spiele neukaufen.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Mich anzulocken und die Gier nach offi zu erhöhen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stimmt 


ps: bei offi wow gibt es viele nice events daylie heros (die mit rnd nie langweiig wird und meistens imemr in was witziges endet ....ich weiß ich soll aushören aber ich mahc das mit absicht xd)


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

Naja, aber WoW ist einfach stink langweilig geworden -.- Hab mim Hexer damals schon das S2 Set + Ehre Epix erfamren müssen, dann S3, wieder neu Punkte erfarmen, und in S3 kam ich einfach nimmer hoch -.- und mit 1700 im inaktiven 3er, welches nur alle 3 Woche spielt, dauerte es eewig S3 zu kaufen - jetzt mim Priester - 1750er Ratting, aber weder Ehre für Schuhe, Ringe, und keine Punkte für Hose, Handscuhe oder Kopf -.-

Und in meinem Raid habe ich, von den Castern, am 2. wenigsten DKP, bin erst vor 3 Wochen in den Raid gekommen, und wenn ich an einem Abend nicht dabei bin, machen sie nen Firstkill, stauben massig an extraDKP ab, und ich kann Jahre warten bis ich mal irgendeinen Loot bekommen würde ...
Dazu gibt es Leute die 2mal in einem Try @ Solarian als Bombe stehen bleiben ... so kommen wir auch im Content nicht weiter -.-

Und WAR werde ich so ab und an 2-3 Stunden am Nachmittag spielen können, und muss nicht wie in WoW 4 Raidtage Abends verplanen, oder Tagelang eines aus 4 stupiden BGs gehen, um überhaupt reelle Chancen im PvP zu haben -.-


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

naja bei meiner gilde raiden wir eigendlich nru wochenende (oder in den schulferien) und wenn man es auf die lustige seite sieht dann kann alles in wow spass machen auc hdas farmen ^^


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

nein Farmen kann keinen Spass machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Doch kann es man muss nur wissen wie!


zsb wettbewerbe machen wie

wie viel mobs kansnt du pullen und töten ohne equip udn mit heal skillung? (mach ich imemr mit unsweren healern in der gilde macht ziemlich spass^^)


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

NEIN!
Bin jetzt ehh off, von daher hat eine Diskussion keinen Sinn!

Ausserdem kann es ehh keinen Spass machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Stimmt man muss nur wissen wie man farmt,raidet usw. 
Mit ner geilen Gilde/freunde macht alles Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.: denkt ihr bis Wotlk schaff ich lvl 55/70 Wenn ich in einpaar tagen für Offi WoW kaufe?^^
ps2.: Gute Nacht ZeZ


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> NEIN!
> Bin jetzt ehh off, von daher hat eine Diskussion keinen Sinn!
> 
> Ausserdem kann es ehh keinen Spass machen
> ...



klar man muss wettbewerbe machen mit anderen aus der gilde beim farmen dann kann es unglaublich viel spass machen und wenn man dabei noch im ts mit anderen 
unterhält^^


@RaidingFire

klar aber ich könnte dir auch helfen ^^


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Wie und hat es was mit Elektroschocks zu tun? *verwirrt gug*

ps.: Eh hab was missverstanden.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Wie und hat es was mit Elektroschocks zu tun? *verwirrt gug*



ne mit werbe einen freund aber da bekommt man 3 fache ep wenn wir in eien gruppe sind

ps: http://z0r.de/?id=1297 aus irgendeinen Anime kenn ich das doch *unauffällig auf signatur guck*


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Stimmt,hab davon auch gehört...nochmal danke fürs Angebot
Also ich fahr im Laufe der Woche nach Regensburg vielleicht sag ich zum Geiz mal "Nein!" und kaufs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps.:Komissar Rex läuft xD
ps2.: Geiz ist das "Böööööse!"


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

hoffentlich überwindeste dein inneren schweinehund und kaufst es dir o0^^


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hoffentlich überwindeste dein inneren schweinehund und kaufst es dir o0^^


Hoff ich auch^^
Vor einpaar Wochen brachte mich ein anderer User im Forum auf den Offi zu gehen.Hab sogar gleich zwei meiner Priv.Freunde gefragt ob die mitkommen und dann doch wieder aufgehört es zu machen. ich dachte hab nur eine 2 Seite,jetzt hab ich ne dritte und es ist ein Schweinehund oO

Warste auch etwas sorge ums Geld als du zum Offi bist?


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

hmm kann mich gar nicht mehr so arg ehrinnern.....

hab wow vor 3 1/2 jahren gekauft


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Da spielst ja schon ne lange Zeit^^
Ich spiel glaub erst seit Februar..glaub ich..

Naja..Hach wie die zeit vergeht.Glaube ich verschwind.Gute Nacht oder Guten Morgen


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

cu.....na toll ejtzt ist niemand mehr hier o0


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> cu.....na toll ejtzt ist niemand mehr hier o0


Mach doch einfach auch Schluss.So spät ist in der regel niemand aktiv außer einpaar Nachtschwärmer.Am Tag ist mehr los^^

Also tschau


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

ich glaub ich geh auch dann off^^

na dann cu bis morgen man schreibt sich^^


----------



## Manoroth (25. August 2008)

melih noch da? oder sonst wer?


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

bin noch da bastel grad an meine signatur^^


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Why? Sieht doch so schon ganz gut aus ^^


----------



## Manoroth (25. August 2008)

ah bin doch net der einzige der noch auf is^^

wollt nur fix reinschaun gehe glecih off^^

bin mittlerweile seit guten 44h wach und langsam werd ich müde...


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

na was macht ihr alle?^^


----------



## Manoroth (25. August 2008)

ich bin wider ma am musikhörn und war bis vor 10 min noch am wow zockn^^ hab ner kollegin zu ihrem pala mount verholfen


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Foren durchstöbern, warten bis der WAR Trailer von Vimeo runtergeladen wurde (geile HD Qualität da) und mir Gründe überlegen, warum ich noch lange nicht ins Bett gehöre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

achso^^#

hmm irgendwie wird meine signatur ein wenig zu groß^^


----------



## Manoroth (25. August 2008)

melih langsam nimmt deine signatur beängstigende grösse an^^


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

ich weiß ich bastel grad um^^


----------



## Manoroth (25. August 2008)

naja ich hau mcih ma n bisserl auf ohr und bis morgn^^

und dir melih wünsch ih noch viel spass beim rumbasteln^^


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

ich versuch mein besten zu geben zur perfekten signatur (bin ein perfektionist ich weiß^^)


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (25. August 2008)

Guten morgen :-)


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

hi ^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (25. August 2008)

./klatschen super signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Es wird gerade ich bastel noch dran rum^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (25. August 2008)

man hat auch nix besseres zu tun um 4:55 eine Signatur fertig zumachen oder? ^^


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

ne eigendlich nicht^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (25. August 2008)

so, respwan, ich hau wieder mobs, bye


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

cu ^^


----------



## Crackmack (25. August 2008)

N`abend! Es is wieder soweit!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

Ja Heile heile Hitler ist alles wieder ne


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits!

Kamui, wenn du nicht aufpasst biste wieder ruckzuck gebannt. ^.^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

Hallo.


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Gute Abend zusammen

Hallo Schnuffel :>


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

ne ne mich bannt keiner mehr^^


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Auch von mir ein großes Hallo


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Ja *Heile heile Hitler* ist alles wieder ne


ich fühl mich angegriffen!


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Das mit dem "Heile Heile Hitler" ist aus Freitag Nacht News. Bei der Reporter-Verarsche :>


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ich fühl mich angegriffen!


DISCO DISCO SAYTAN!!!!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. August 2008)

abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Hallo Bl00d. Was is los Süßer :/ ?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. August 2008)

kennst du das , wenn du einfach verdammt übermüdets bist ( 40std wach ) und einfach nicht einschlafen kannst , weil du dir als über den crap aus deinem leben gedanken machst? Oo ich hab das ganz selten , aber wenn dann richtig...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

Blood ist depri und saytan fühlt sich beleidigt.
was soll den dass wir sind doch schliesslich alle 
GUt drauf!


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Sowas ist fies. Man ist dann irgendwann über die Müdigkeits-Grenze hinweg. Leg dich einfach ma hin, trink am besten Tee. Was beruhigt. Vielleicht hilft das


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. August 2008)

omfg ich bin nicht depri Oo

tantchen edith  meint : ich habe abend bestimmt schon 3 liter kamillentee getrunken , mehr geht net , sonst bin ich mehr mit pissen beschäftig , als zu versuchen zu schlafen.

Und das schlimme ist : ich hab keinen urlaub mehr -_- heute arbeiten , morgen arbeiten und schule... omfg this suxXx


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

halli hallo 

na leute was macht ihr?^^


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Blood ist depri und *saytan fühlt sich beleidigt.*
> was soll den dass wir sind doch schliesslich alle
> GUt drauf!


Ja das ist halt so ein reflex bei so nen sachen


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

Mensch, Bloodilein! Denk doch nicht an sowas!


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ja das ist halt so ein reflex bei so nen sachen


Völlig verständlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Völlig verständlich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenigstens eine Person die mich versteht!


----------



## Rhokan (25. August 2008)

iihh ala macht doppelposts


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

so leute ich bin eureka gucken, ihr mit eurer shclechten laune! macht mir nur noch schlechtere ! :< bis morgen, hf noch und gn8


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Trink Bier. Klingt doof, hilft aber. Ex 2 Bier, 30 Minuten später solltest du gut müde sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> so leute ich bin eureka gucken, ihr mit eurer shclechten laune! macht mir nur noch schlechtere ! :< bis morgen, hf noch und gn8


Hf in der schule,bye bye !!!!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. August 2008)

das heitert mich auf :_D


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

ok dann sag ich halt heile heile Schandmaul.

heute wieder nur am nachdenekn alle? ich denke nie nach naja abundzu aber
verstehe ich gar nicht mir ist das alles recht wurscht ich mach das wie mir grad ist.^^


----------



## Rhokan (25. August 2008)

wenn ich in der stimmung bin hör ich eher was anderes..... ok mach ich eigentlich immer


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hf in der schule,bye bye !!!!


auch noch sowas :/ du bist so fies! :<


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Ich kann gar nicht mehr denken seit ich mein Abitur habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erst wieder nächstes Jahr zum Studium schalten meine Hirnzellen auf 'Nachdenken'


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. August 2008)

@ paddy : nee bier hab ich schon gestern alles getrunken... dachte auch das hilft , dem war aber ent so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

also von alk wirste ko net müde^^


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Das geht doch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Über was denkst'n so angestrengt nach. Man muss doch irgendwann müde werden, wenn man im Bett liegt. Hast schon was gelesen?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

am besten du machst sport oder drehts ganz laut METAL auf und rockst ab^^


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Patch 2.4.2 auf 48% ich hasse diesen patch,scheiß patch -.-


----------



## Rhokan (25. August 2008)

> am besten du machst sport oder drehts ganz laut METAL auf und rockst ab^^



das hilft glaub ich am besten, nur is sport um die uhrzeit eher schwer^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

tja


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Das geht doch gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jo hab in den letzen 2 tagen ca 1500 Seiten gelsen ( die zwerge quatrologie )

ich hab einfach kP was los  ist , wenn ich heute wieder net pennen kann , geh ich morgen zum arzt und lass mir drogen verschreiben -_-

edith meint : Guitar hero 3 auf PS3 hilft auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

die zwerge ist gut tungdil ftw^^


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Du könntest dann ins Schlaflabor. Da ermitteln die sowas. Musst ma nachfragen


----------



## Lurock (25. August 2008)

Namd


----------



## Rhokan (25. August 2008)

> Patch 2.4.2 auf 48% ich hasse diesen patch,scheiß patch -.-



lad erstmal die ganzen beta-patches runter, dak kannste stunden warten ^^


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Hu Lu


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd


hi


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> das hilft glaub ich am besten, nur is sport um die uhrzeit eher schwer^^



Joggen?Einpaar runden drehen^^


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> lad erstmal die ganzen beta-patches runter, dak kannste stunden warten ^^


Zum glück hab ich kein beta key,sonst würd ich ja laden xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

Nix namd


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

Hallo Lurock!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (25. August 2008)

> Joggen?Einpaar runden drehen^^


Kommt drauf an wo man wohnt : / also bei mir biste gleich im wald oder aufm acker das is nachts wengier doll


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

Wismar ist toll da sind alle Leute Heile heile hitler gut drauf^^


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Wismar ist toll da sind alle Leute Heile heile hitler gut drauf^^


Ich sag nichts mehr dazu,ala?kansnt du ihm was sagen?xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wo man wohnt : /



jo das geht bei mri nämlich net. Wohne direkt and der kassler nordstadt - das ist molukken hood ! Ich meine - nicht das ich angst hätte , nur mag ich es nicht 30 kinder zusammenzuprügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *ironie*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

jaja ausrede ausrede ausrede!!


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Is klah. Und morgen stehen dann 62 Brüder vor deiner Tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sind eh alle miteinander verwandt :X


----------



## Crackmack (25. August 2008)

Aja Gz Lu


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Ach was sind schon 30 Kinder.die machste mit nem Schlag alle K.O.
Oder du rennst weg.
Wegrennen -> weiter Sprint -> Erschöpfung -> Gute nacht


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

53% -.-


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Is klah. Und morgen stehen dann 62 Brüder vor deiner Tür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn das mal reicht... nach meinen hochrechnungen wären das :

30 x 3 ( jeder hat mind 3 brüder ) 90 + ca 30 ( onkels ftw ) 120 + 30 ( papas ftw ) + x ( diverse familien angehörige ) = 150 + x²


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

Huldigt die NATO!

Und kommt! xD


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xEzGIuY7kw

!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Da hat die Caro aber in der der gaaanz alten Kiste gewühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

Wieso das denn, Schnuffel? o.O


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Ach nur so :")


----------



## Rhokan (25. August 2008)

Kennt man schon ewig, is aber trotzdem endsgeil : D

btw kennt jemand Barlows Blog?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



,,...ich hab noch nie in meinem leben stress gemacht,,
,,was allah , ich , ich was,,


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

*nach dr.house mal reinkuk* 
*wartet auf das erste doofe "wo ist meine sig" damit ich nen grund hab zu gehen*

lalalala hiho


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Kennt man schon ewig, is aber trotzdem endsgeil : D
> 
> btw kennt jemand Barlows Blog?


Der ist doch auch schon allweit bekannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Oder lieg' ich da falsch?)

Guten Abend, Minas!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

wo ist meine sig mina?^^

du mit deinem doctor house^^


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

HAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Der Typ ist geil - Ich kenn deinen Bruder..."Woher kennst du mein Brudah ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )" Wie so ein kleines Mädchen... xD "Du kannst doch nicht jetzt meinen Bruder anrufön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Wieso Dr. House? Kam heute doch gar nicht. Oder DVD? :>


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

GZ LUROCK !! Egal wie Alt du nun wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /vor dem spam King verbeug

Blödes nachtschwärmer war heute morgen ja nicht zuflamebar-.- wiso nur bis 6uhr -.- um 7.30 wär ich aufa arbeit'^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wieso Dr. House? Kam heute doch gar nicht. Oder DVD? :>


sf2 <-- schweizer gimp sender


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Achso xD lol
Morgen kommt die erste Folge der vierten Staffel. Wuhu


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wo ist meine sig mina?^^
> 
> du mit deinem doctor house^^



*kamui shiro ..von liste streich*

jea nur noch 4 sigs die ich mal machen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Achso xD lol
> Morgen kommt die erste Folge der vierten Staffel. Wuhu


ich weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLG3S5WzHig...feature=related

+

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lcmNaXmjvs

anschauen. Ist sowas von geil


----------



## Lurock (25. August 2008)

Minas, "Spam-King" fasse ich als Beleidigung auf... =/
Trotzdem danke...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *kamui shiro ..von liste streich*
> 
> jea nur noch 4 sigs die ich mal machen muss
> 
> ...



du lügst! ich habe gar nie eine bestellt folglich kannst mich gar net streichen hehe^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Minas, "Spam-King" fasse ich als Beleidigung auf... =/
> Trotzdem danke...



dann lass das spam weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The King 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst meinen nachnahmen haben xD <-- meister 111elf (Who's leet ?)

Wiso soll das ne Beleidungung sein? naja egal gz "king"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> du lügst! ich habe gar nie eine bestellt folglich kannst mich gar net streichen hehe^^



hab auch ne liste von leuten die mich irgendwann anspammen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da streich ich alle ;D ALLE !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

Tote Hose hier? :<


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

hab gestern TBC und WoW Normal von WoW Hp runtergeladen und man muss die 2Dateien entpacken und dann installieren,richtig?


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Ich guck gerade WWM und danach Hollow Man auf ZDF :>


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Tote Hose hier? :<


jo kaum ist hier keine frau schon sind alle weg -.- tse ..

ich bekomm nen ipod touch lalalalalala *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  eltern sind doch nid immer so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> hab gestern TBC und WoW Normal von WoW Hp runtergeladen und man muss die 2Dateien entpacken und dann installieren,richtig?


jop installiren und dann noch ca 30 patches runterladen :O  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo kaum ist hier keine frau schon sind alle weg -.- tse ..
> 
> ich bekomm nen ipod touch lalalalalala *freu*
> 
> ...


Du machst mich neidisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

< Hat auch einen IPod. Mit schlappen 250 GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (25. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jop installiren und dann noch ca 30 patches runterladen :O
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gut.dann hab ich noch kein Fehler..
Das wird dauern..und noch die ganzen Patches arg...


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

hehe
hab noch kurz in 2min was für lurock gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht das er sagt ich hab seinen gebury verpasst *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

das is gut nur die Unterhose is recht abturnend^^


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Das is'n String man -.- Das sieht das geschulte Auge doch wohl sofort!


----------



## Rhokan (25. August 2008)

Die hat n Becken wie n Brauereigaul :-O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

naja man sieht den arsch nicht


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

die ist von bible black -.- tse nidma kentnisse vom besten anime der welt tse


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

kennt keiner^^


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Kannst du Anime bitte durch Hardcore-Hentai ersetzen Minas ^^
Klar. Kennt man Bible Black!!111elf


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

Themen habt ihr hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hauptsache ist doch, dass es Lu gefällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

ok kein anime mehr hentai aber egal -.- 

grundwissen ist nicht da


----------



## Rhokan (25. August 2008)

jep. hentai is langweilig t.t


----------



## Lurock (25. August 2008)

Nyoa, gibt bessere Ware, aber danke dir Minas! xD


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Kannst du Anime bitte durch Hardcore-Hentai ersetzen Minas ^^
> Klar. Kennt man Bible Black!!111elf


hardcore? .. naja egal nun antworten wenigstens alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Ich mein, was da teilweise in den Folgen Abging Oo Grenzte ja schon an.. nun ja.. nicht zimperlich


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nyoa, gibt bessere Ware, aber danke dir Minas! xD



ey man kann nid alles haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber für dich immer *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich mein, was da teilweise in den Folgen Abging Oo Grenzte ja schon an.. nun ja.. nicht zimperlich



najo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok stimmt aber ich fands cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> kennt keiner^^


aus dem grund bin ich gegen minderjärige in foren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nidma allgemeinbildung tse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

> Die Serie enthält stark explizite Sex- und Gewaltdarstellungen, was zum Einschreiten des Jugendschutzes führte



*hust* Soviel zu Hardcore xD


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

Ich bin dann mal schlafen, morgen Schule und so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht.


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

gn8 ala


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Nacht Schnuffel =>


----------



## Rhokan (25. August 2008)

gn8, und viel spaß in der schule *g*


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

Ich fand Bible Black nicht so dolle :/
Teilweiße zu Frauenverachtend, und wenn es das nicht war, verwechsel ich ihn gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> *hust* Soviel zu Hardcore xD


jugendschutz? .. hab gehört gta soll ab 18 sein *hust*
gibt leute die alles zu grob darstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und was das anbelangt kenn ich schlimmere .. (welche die man versucht zu vergessen)


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ich fand Bible Black nicht so dolle :/
> Teilweiße zu Frauenverachtend, und wenn es das nicht war, verwechsel ich ihn gerade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm
Bible Black (jap. &#12496;&#12452;&#12502;&#12523;&#12502;&#12521;&#12483;&#12463;, Baiburu Burakku) ist ein Japanisches Adventure-Eroge aus dem Jahr 2000 von Active. Von 2001 bis 2005 erfolgten mehrere Verfilmungen in vier Hentai-Anime-OVA-Serien. Sie behandelt die Erlebnisse einer ganzen Reihe von Schülerinnen und Schülern einer Oberschule, die in okkulte Machenschaften verwickelt und infolgedessen zu diversen sexuellen Handlungen verführt/gedrängt werden. In Deutschland erschienen die ersten drei Serien bei Trimax.


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

Hmm, glaub dann verwechsel ich das .... in meinem gibts ne Szene wo ein Mädchen von iwelchen elektronischen geräten und dergleich vollgestopft ist (dh in jede körperöffnung 2-3) und das ist dann einfach nur pervers gewesen -.-


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Oo wtf.. jetzt gehts aber los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

Nein!
Hab dann nach 30sec oder so direkt weg geklickt oO
Ich wollte guten und erregenden Sex sehen, keine Vergewaltigungen -.-
Wobei ich für 1. eher zu original Frauen greife, aber wenn ich schon nene Hentai sehe, muss da auch reingeschaut werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hrrrmmmm, Evt Themawechsel... ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Hmm, glaub dann verwechsel ich das .... in meinem gibts ne Szene wo ein Mädchen von iwelchen elektronischen geräten und dergleich vollgestopft ist (dh in jede körperöffnung 2-3) und das ist dann einfach nur pervers gewesen -.-


kann sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weis nimmer so genau

lalala me = bekommt ipod lalalala *sich freut wie so ein kiddy* 

anderes thema .. hmm .. 
für was braucht man trefferwertung? ist es wirklich soo schwer mit nem schwert ein 30meter grosses vieh (gruul z.b.) zu treffen?


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

Du .... man kann auch 5m entfernt stehen, sein Schwert dumm vor sich in der Luft schwingen, und dem Feind schaden machen, Hitboxen nennt sich sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

Hentais kuke ich nicht so gerne alles so unrealistisch die entsatnden ja hauptsächlich deswegen weil in Japan alle Pornos zensiert sind^^


----------



## Noxiel (25. August 2008)

Bible Black is' doll!

So und jetzt Schluß mit dem Ferkeleien, die heilige Inquisitio.....erm....der Mod vom Dienst ist hier und hält die Augen offen.


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

nox 4 president ;P hehe
hmm stimmt man trifft auch wenn man nid in der hitbox ist und ein shadowbolt fliegt nem boss noch wenn er sich bewegt ..

wie auch immer ich bin ma pennen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cya hf und so


----------



## Lurock (25. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Hmm, glaub dann verwechsel ich das .... in meinem gibts ne Szene wo ein Mädchen von iwelchen elektronischen geräten und dergleich vollgestopft ist (dh in jede körperöffnung 2-3) und das ist dann einfach nur pervers gewesen -.-


Ist doch geil, deswegen gibt es Hentais, weil da nunmal alles möglich ist!
Der Fantasie sind dabei keine Grenzen gesetzt, der Zeichner kann alles machen.


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Du machst doch schon selber mit Noxiel.. du kleiner Perversling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (25. August 2008)

Ich bin unschuldig, das war meine dunkle Seite....sozusagen das böse, tentakelbewehrte Etwas in mir.


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Achso und wie oft kommt das "Andere-Ich" aus dir heraus und treibt sein Unwesen?


----------



## Lurock (25. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin unschuldig, das war meine dunkle Seite....sozusagen das böse,* tentakelbewehrte Etwas* in mir.


Dann bist du das in den ganzen Hentais?


----------



## Noxiel (25. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dann bist du das in den ganzen Hentais?



Wieso? Willst du Autogramme? 

Naja das Netz ist weit und unendlich und ich bin immer dabei meine Sammlung aufzustocken und BB genießt aus rein qualitätstechnischen Gründen (versteht sich von selbst) einen ewigen Stammplatz in meiner Bibliothek des unzüchtigen Verhaltens.


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

<3 euch buffed moderatoren!


----------



## Lurock (25. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> <3 euch buffed moderatoren!


Schleimscheiß0r! =P


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wieso? Willst du Autogramme?
> 
> Naja das Netz ist weit und unendlich und ich bin immer dabei meine Sammlung aufzustocken und BB genießt aus rein qualitätstechnischen Gründen (versteht sich von selbst) einen ewigen Stammplatz in meiner Bibliothek des unzüchtigen Verhaltens.



ja will autogramm !

naja ich find hentais besser als normaler porno .. weil nen normalen macht man lieber selber (macht auch mehr spass) und ein hentai ist halt was das man nie oder sehr selten hat .. ein typ der mit 20 frauen sex haben "muss" (der arme)

hihi
naja bin pennen und so


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> <3 euch buffed moderatoren!



schleim00r


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

keiner mehr hier oder?


----------



## White-Frost (25. August 2008)

whity is hier!!! hatte grad nachtfahrt^^ aber jetz bin ich ja da kannst dich entspannen schätzele


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Und war gut?


----------



## White-Frost (25. August 2008)

hmm recht entspannend so eingermassen sitze sind unbequem rücken weh und so aber nichts an der fahrt auszusetzten mimimimi^^


----------



## White-Frost (25. August 2008)

und was gabs hier so neues


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

nichts nur das ich ein paar animes anschaue^^


----------



## White-Frost (25. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> nichts nur das ich ein paar animes anschaue^^


wow ganz was neues echt huiiii


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wow ganz was neues echt huiiii



stimmt ^^


----------



## White-Frost (26. August 2008)

is heut wohl tote hose dann geh ich halt auch wieder^^


----------



## Saytan (26. August 2008)

Auch noch da^^


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

wer was witzigen sehen will sollte bei myvideo.de shonen ai eingeben ^^


----------



## Saytan (26. August 2008)

Meine fresse,erst lädt 2.4.2 tausende jahre nud dan irgendwie fehler beim eigenttlichen patch,jetzt über admin laufen lassen und 10000 jahre bis es angeht meine fresse -.-


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

tja beta halt^^


----------



## Saytan (26. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> tja beta halt^^


2.4.2 ist no beta sobald ich weiss^^ich lad fürs richtige runter^^


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> 2.4.2 ist no beta sobald ich weiss^^ich lad fürs richtige runter^^



achso xd

weshalb? wow deinstalliert?


----------



## Held² (26. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wer was witzigen sehen will sollte bei myvideo.de shonen ai eingeben ^^


thx melih sowas wollte ich schon immer sehen ...^^
das ist aber wirklich geil^^ http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xsUhLrt_2Wg


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> thx melih sowas wollte ich schon immer sehen ...^^



die ironie ist doch was herrliches ne?^^


----------



## Saytan (26. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> achso xd
> 
> weshalb? wow deinstalliert?


installieren kollege^^

beim eigentlichen patch steht dan unten,wartet auf schließunf von anweundungen oder so,aber da ist nichts an ^^voll beschissene drecks kake

edit:it works!!!JUHU xD so heute muss ich mir noch 16 euro für gamecard holen dan kann ich nach 4 monatiger pause zocken^^


----------



## RaidingFire (26. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> installieren kollege^^
> 
> beim eigentlichen patch steht dan unten,wartet auf schließunf von anweundungen oder so,aber da ist nichts an ^^voll beschissene drecks kake
> 
> edit:it works!!!JUHU xD so heute muss ich mir noch 16 euro für gamecard holen dan kann ich nach 4 monatiger pause zocken^^


Herzlichen Glückwunsch und hallo,wieder da


----------



## Held² (26. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> die ironie ist doch was herrliches ne?^^


joa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> joa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




geb mal bei myvideo.de shoujo ai an (das wird dir bestimmt mehr gefallen xd)


----------



## Saytan (26. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch und hallo,wieder da


Jaja danke,und WB,so was fürn thema heute?^^


----------



## RaidingFire (26. August 2008)

Egal was,es endet doch eh wieder mit Streitereien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hm..mir fällt eh nichts ein

ps.: Kann sich WoW Normal mal schneller installieren *durchdreh*


----------



## Held² (26. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> geb mal bei myvideo.de shoujo ai an (das wird dir bestimmt mehr gefallen xd)


schon viel besser xD
aber für sowas hab ich schon meine privaten seiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Jaja danke,und WB,so was fürn thema heute?^^



da ich ja hier bin ist es bestimmt irgendwas mit anime o0



Held² schrieb:


> schon viel besser xD
> aber für sowas hab ich schon meine privaten seiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yo°°°°°.°°° oder was? xD


----------



## RaidingFire (26. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> da ich ja hier bin ist es bestimmt irgendwas mit anime o0


Un Deswegen nannte ich dich den Animegroßmeister xD


----------



## Held² (26. August 2008)

nicht schon wieder da kann ich net mitreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

habt ihr schon den link in meiner signatur angeguckt? (guckt es euch bis zum ende an wenn irh etwas englisch köntn dann könnt irh net mehr vor lachen^^)


----------



## Held² (26. August 2008)

jo die seite insgesamt ist genial aber am besten find ich ist http://z0r.de/?id=39 xD


----------



## Saytan (26. August 2008)

So:
-WoW installiert [x] Check
-Char frei         [X] Check
-Prepaidkarte    [ ] fail
-Schlafengehen weil am Montag wieder Schule ist und ich mich eingewöhnen muss [ ] fail


also was labern wir jetzt?Aber plz nicht über animes^^


----------



## RaidingFire (26. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> habt ihr schon den link in meiner signatur angeguckt? (guckt es euch bis zum ende an wenn irh etwas englisch köntn dann könnt irh net mehr vor lachen^^)



Kann mich nicht konzentrieren zu hören was die sagen da dieses kleine Ding da das in der Luft schwebt ne schrille Stimme hat..Naja wer will es auch verstehen..^^

ps.: 67% erst und ich lass das seit über einem Tag laufen..Sei verdammt Blizzard downloader für WoW-deDE Installer..


----------



## Siu (26. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go  - Puh.. jetzt stimmts Oo 

Liiiindzzaaay Looohaaaan


----------



## Held² (26. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> So:
> -WoW installiert [x] Check
> -Char frei         [X] Check
> -Prepaidkarte    [ ] fail
> ...


wo kommst du her das bei dir die ferien schon vorbei sind? 
Naja ich würde auch gerne wow noch ein bisschen zocken aber meine grafikkarte ist leider hin -.- nur ich hab mich dann auch entschlossen gleich den pc neu aufzurüsten aber weil das mein erstes mal ist(grafikkarte selber wer np) hab ich wenn um hilfe gefragt und er ist jetzt genau bis 1 september in urlaub -.-


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=1297

das ist das geilste  das erinenrt mich an irgendwas *unaufällig auf die linke obere seite von meiner signatur guck/


----------



## RaidingFire (26. August 2008)

Und das kenn ich oO
Da war ich live im Stadion

http://z0r.de/?id=1299

Sinupret Ice Tigers ftw!


----------



## Held² (26. August 2008)

naja das ist auch ganz funny x) http://z0r.de/?id=31


----------



## Saytan (26. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> wo kommst du her das bei dir die ferien schon vorbei sind?
> Naja ich würde auch gerne wow noch ein bisschen zocken aber meine grafikkarte ist leider hin -.- nur ich hab mich dann auch entschlossen gleich den pc neu aufzurüsten aber weil das mein erstes mal ist(grafikkarte selber wer np) hab ich wenn um hilfe gefragt und er ist jetzt genau bis 1 september in urlaub -.-


aus berlin,die laufen bei uns von 15 juli bis 1 september^^am montag vorbei


----------



## Siu (26. August 2008)

Nacht zusammen


HUCH- Fuck... das war was falsches Oo.. ich hab was von youtube kopiert lol


----------



## Held² (26. August 2008)

gn8
aso hab montag net gelesen habts iohr es eh wie wir in österreich^^
hab selbst kb auf schulte -.- besonders weil bald warhammer online rauskommt
edit: mist um ein post die 41000 verpasst >.<


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

meien favoriteren 

http://z0r.de/?id=1415

http://z0r.de/?id=1410

http://z0r.de/?id=1425 (is von dem spiel guta hero (halt wie man es schreibt) gibt dazu auch filml)

http://z0r.de/?id=1451 (dr.house.....übersetzt : hast du schon haare an stellen von dem man nicht spricht?)

http://z0r.de/?id=1457 (snes.....oh *träum* terranigma....secreat of mana ,evermore ach .....)

http://z0r.de/?id=1460


----------



## Siu (26. August 2008)

Das mit Dr. House ist sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Terrangima hab ich heute wieder durchgespielt xD


----------



## Saytan (26. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> gn8
> aso hab montag net gelesen habts iohr es eh wie wir in österreich^^
> hab selbst kb auf schulte -.- besonders weil bald warhammer online rauskommt
> edit: mist um ein post die 41000 verpasst >.<


1.tag in der schule und ich hab genug fürs ganze Jahr gelernt ^^
Ne ich komm in die 10. MSA(mittelschulabschluss) Jahr.Bin aber auch Gymnasium.Naja und die 10. wird bestimmt anstrengend :s Ich mein ich mag überhaupt nicht in die Schule gehen,nicht das ich nicht mit lehrern oder so klar komme aber ich mag einfach das so fürh aufstehen und bis manchmal 15:30 da rumsitzen nicht -.-


----------



## Held² (26. August 2008)

das letzte ist geil ist das günther hauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: glaub mir saytan bis 15:30 ist noch angehnem ^^


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

keienr mehr da oder was?^^


ps: hab grad http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt7ZPWYsYHU&...feature=related gesehen....

wie traurig die chinesen mit ihren tieren umgehen (die schlachten es obwohl es noch lebt )
ist doch gatt zum weinen ....


----------



## Held² (26. August 2008)

doch ich aber ich kann ja net gleich zweimla hintereinander posten ^^
welches mmo spielts ihr eig.?


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

ich zock wow^^


ps: guckt ma ldas video an was ich vorhin gepostet habt...echt traurig ...


----------



## RaidingFire (26. August 2008)

Aiiiii hab was geiles auf Youtube gefunden.Find einfach witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies soll keine Provokation von mir an TH Fans sein und ich bin auch nicht Autor oder was anderes dieses Video.Bitte nicht flamen^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Buz4mPd0NK0


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Aiiiii hab was geiles auf Youtube gefunden.Find einfach witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jop das kenn aber das

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt7ZPWYsYHU&...feature=related

ist nicht iihhh sondern das ist traurig wie sich mit tieren umgehen (die schlachten die haben nur noch 2 füße reisen ihre ganze haut auf (kürschern) und das obwohl das tier lebt udn das tier lebt danach auch noch und wird im wagen abgestellt bis es stirbt....find das echt traurig was die chinesen damit machen ...


----------



## Held² (26. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich zock wow^^
> 
> 
> ps: guckt ma ldas video an was ich vorhin gepostet habt...echt traurig ...


das video ist echt heftig... ich finds auch grausam wie die robben eifanch nur mit einem baseball schläger totgeschlangen werden oder wenn sie pech haben nur halbtot und dann an ihren verletzungen sterben müssen..


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> das video ist echt heftig... ich finds auch grausam wie die robben eifanch nur mit einem baseball schläger totgeschlangen werden oder wenn sie pech haben nur halbtot und dann an ihren verletzungen sterben müssen..



ach das sind robben? ich dachte das wären waschbären o0


----------



## RaidingFire (26. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> jop das kenn aber das
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt7ZPWYsYHU&...feature=related
> 
> ist nicht iihhh sondern das ist traurig wie sich mit tieren umgehen (die schlachten die haben nur noch 2 füße reisen ihre ganze haut auf (kürschern) und das obwohl das tier lebt udn das tier lebt danach auch noch und wird im wagen abgestellt bis es stirbt....find das echt traurig was die chinesen damit machen ...



Durch meinen drang zur Natur hat mich das fast zum weinen gebracht..nach einigen Minuten hab ich das nichtmehr ertragen können..Das ist ja so schlimm wie diese Robenfänger die mit Schlägern und anderen stumpfen Gegenständen auf sie einschlagen und umbringen. China ist ein Land das eindeutig zu weit geht wie die verrückten japanischen Walfänger.
Man sollte ürgendwie was tun..


----------



## Held² (26. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ach das sind robben? ich dachte das wären waschbären o0


ne meine so allgemein^^ naja wir können von hier aus leider kaum bis garnichts dagegen tun 
in österreich gibt es zum glück strenge gesetzte gegen tierquälerei


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Durch meinen drang zur Natur hat mich das fast zum weinen gebracht..nach einigen Minuten hab ich das nichtmehr ertragen können..Das ist ja so schlimm wie diese Robenfänger die mit Schlägern und anderen stumpfen Gegenständen auf sie einschlagen und umbringen. China ist ein Land das eindeutig zu weit geht wie die verrückten japanischen Walfänger.
> Man sollte ürgendwie was tun..



weiß du wie mich das gechockt hat als tierliebhaber? .....

ich dachte am schluss als das waschbäre (o rly?) mit knochen füßen noch gekürnschnerter haut und gesicht noch aufsteht ...das hat mir den rest gegeben


----------



## RaidingFire (26. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> weiß du wie mich das gechockt hat als tierliebhaber? .....
> 
> ich dachte am schluss als das waschbäre (o rly?) mit knochen füßen noch gekürnschnerter haut und gesicht noch aufsteht ...das hat mir den rest gegeben


Das hab ich und wollt ich nicht sehen..
Liebe auch Tiere über alles (außer Affen aber wenns bei denen währe ist es genauso grausam für mich)


----------



## Held² (26. August 2008)

omg ich hab mir das video nicht bis zum schluss angeschaut aber der schluss ist wirklich heftig das tier wurde lebendig gehäutet echt das ist nur noch abartig


----------



## Zez (26. August 2008)

"die Schlachten es obwohl es noch lebt"
.... musste grinsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich weiß was du meinst -.-


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

naja lieber themawechsel sonst müssen hier sich alle noch ekeln o0


----------



## Held² (26. August 2008)

hab grad eine lustige super mario verarschung gefunden ^^ http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=XrE16HbgJxM&...feature=related


----------



## RaidingFire (26. August 2008)

Ekeln tuen wir schon..Übergeben ist die nächste Stufe..
Reden aber nicht wieder über Anime außnahmsweise.Will auch mal mitreden können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Melih du bleibst aber der Animegroßmeister!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.: Das Mario Video ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

Kennt wer von euch das kamfspiel MUGEN?^^


----------



## RaidingFire (26. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Kennt wer von euch das kamfspiel MUGEN?^^


Nope,sollte man?


----------



## Held² (26. August 2008)

nenoch nie gehört ^^


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

ist so ein kampfspiel mit vielen charakteren.....

ungefähr 1000 oder 2000 da gibt es eifnach alle dragonball......homer..... streeet fighter....einfach alle

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=nJduadjBI-4&...feature=related

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=A9yRvvk2TpM&...feature=related

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug1Pp_qHtyw&...feature=related

die zeigen immernur 1 seite da gibt es mehrere seiten voll charakten

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=RcXBe-zMBCg&...feature=related

hier mit homer^^


und jeder char hat da seine richtige stimme (zbs hat homer seine englische stimme wie bei simpson)


----------



## RaidingFire (26. August 2008)

Ahaaaaaa,okay
was macht ihr so


----------



## Held² (26. August 2008)

was nur so wenige charaktere gibt es da kann es mit tekken niemals mithalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin off gn8 hf noch beim herum spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

mugen zocken spiel gerade mit yagami light im überlebensmodus (light is lame der onehittet alle o0)


----------



## RaidingFire (26. August 2008)

Tschau Hf,
achja und SPAM SPAM SPAM^^

Melih das kenne ich nicht und will es auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hf


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

ach gehste jetzt oder?


----------



## RaidingFire (26. August 2008)

Nö nur Tschau zu Held,
vielleicht bleib ich noch einpaar stunden... 77% WoW Installer..Gr..


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

achso ok^^



ps: so keien lust mehr auf mugen.... mir ist langweilig o0


----------



## RaidingFire (26. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> achso ok^^
> 
> 
> 
> ps: so keien lust mehr auf mugen.... mir ist langweilig o0


hehe,najaaaaaaa *langweil*
Was kann man bereden bzw. machen..


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

ach haste dir "die seite" angeschaut die ich dir geschickt hab (war vor paar tagen)


----------



## RaidingFire (26. August 2008)

was war das doch gleich..kann mich nichtmehr erinnern..
Ingame bleibt verdammt viel hängen wobei ich bei quest die mein Freund macht schon oft mit der Lösung oder Standpunkt geschockt habe..aber in Real vergesslich^^


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

diese shoujo ai seite


----------



## RaidingFire (26. August 2008)

Ahh ja hab eben den Link gefunden und mir fällt auch wieder ein was das war wenn ich mich nicht täusche..
Habs immernoch nicht und hab auch keine Interesse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

ok gut^^


----------



## Kasmil (26. August 2008)

Moin,


hm grade dailys fertig gemacht usw blabalba


Kennt wer diese Lieder`?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DL_aplGzgw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guMg35gFMYE...feature=related


----------



## Serran (26. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> mugen zocken spiel gerade mit yagami light im überlebensmodus (light is lame der onehittet alle o0)



Wo kann man das downloaden? *g*


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

http://www.mugen-infantry.net/

da kann man es downloaden


----------



## RaidingFire (26. August 2008)

Es ist bald 3uhr morgens,mein WoW Installer steht auf 79% (3,14Gb/3,93Gb)und nun hab ich keine Lust mehr gelangweilt Tv zu gugen..
Ich geh off bis heute
Hf 
Tschau


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

cu


lol was ich grad gefunden hab.....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (26. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> http://www.mugen-infantry.net/
> 
> da kann man es downloaden



Läuft nicht unter Vista oder?


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Läuft nicht unter Vista oder?



hmm ka o0


----------



## Serran (26. August 2008)

Geht.. Aber ich hab nur drei mal diesen Kungfu Kerl...  spielt man neue Frei?


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Geht.. Aber ich hab nur drei mal diesen Kungfu Kerl...  spielt man neue Frei?



ne man muss sich die downloaden die anderen übr 1000 kämpfer bei der seite steht wie man es macht


----------



## Serran (26. August 2008)

Ahh okay och guck mal


----------



## Mondryx (26. August 2008)

Ich kann über vieles Lachen, aber das ist echt Geschmacklos -.- http://z0r.de/?id=570


----------



## Crackmack (26. August 2008)

Sooo es is wieder mal 21Uhr und ich bin heute das dritte ma erster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2008)

21:00:00 Uhr

Guten Abend liebe Hörer,
Zuerst die heutigen Staumeldungen...


----------



## Siu (26. August 2008)

Nabend


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

moinsen


----------



## Lurock (26. August 2008)

Moin


----------



## Rhokan (26. August 2008)

nabend, was is das thema heute? ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2008)

The Original Series!


----------



## Crackmack (26. August 2008)

Lass ma Staumeldung hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (26. August 2008)

Abend leute,

Was für ein Thema es heute gibt interessiert mich auch


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

staumeldung...laaaaangweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will f.e.a.r zocken und project origin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

bäm bäm hiho

Saytan <.. u got fucking pm !


----------



## Siu (26. August 2008)

Gar keins für die nächste Stunde. Dr. House fängt in 3 Minuten an!


----------



## Rhokan (26. August 2008)

Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobie

Alter Schwede, wer das Wort erfunden hat, hat einen miesen Humor^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> cu
> 
> 
> lol was ich grad gefunden hab.....
> ...



geiloooooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auch wenn ichs im anime thread schon gesehen hab


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> geiloooooo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also ich kapier dieses gif net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Gar keins für die nächste Stunde. Dr. House fängt in 3 Minuten an!



321 .. gooo 
welcher sender schon wieder?


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> also ich kapier dieses gif net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


yuri = lesben sex in animes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 321 .. gooo
> welcher sender schon wieder?


rtl natürlich ! dr house ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> yuri = lesben sex in animes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahaaaa xD


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> rtl natürlich ! dr house ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*dvd reciever programmiert* kein bock auf werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

lol, house mit ner e-gitarre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (26. August 2008)

Minas du sagtest du machst meine sig am We hast überhaupt schon angefangen?^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

loool die kahm gestern aufm sf2 -.- tse

ich würd ja nun alles verraten aber so ein assy bin ich nid


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Minas du sagtest du machst meine sig am We hast überhaupt schon angefangen?^^



ne ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

^^ ich leg mich mal ins bett und guck dr. house und dann switch <3 bis morgen oder so denn cYa, viel spaß euch noch ^^


----------



## Crackmack (26. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

musste vorhin die für shaya oder wie auch immer der typ heisst machen ^^
was willst überhaupt für ne sig?


----------



## Crackmack (26. August 2008)

Hab ich dri ma geschrieben in ner Pn-.-


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

wenn du schnell machst mit sagen was hab ich evtl noch lust ^^ 

kannst ja die die ich vorhin gemacht hab ankuken wenn du willst xD


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hab ich dri ma geschrieben in ner Pn-.-


nun darf ich deine pn suchen? -.- grml hab 140 mails da ca 

 Neue Nachricht schreiben
    Inbox (147)
    Sent Items
    Wichtig (9)
    Gespeicherte Nachrichten


----------



## Crackmack (26. August 2008)

Sie heisst wadde ma schnell


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

ah habs -.- soll den gay mit nem catbunny zusammen tun -.- grml^^


----------



## Crackmack (26. August 2008)

Re:Signatur  	Minastirit [ Blockieren ]  	21.08.2008, 22:10


----------



## Crackmack (26. August 2008)

xD genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

wiso kann man nur immer so ein bild schicken das nen ramen hat -.- grml hasse ausschneiden -.- und zauberstab funkt auch nicht


----------



## Crackmack (26. August 2008)

^^


----------



## Saytan (26. August 2008)

Guten Abend meine Herren


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

hiho 	Saytan <--- einzige der weis wie man ne sig bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihi
*am neko girl suchen*


----------



## Saytan (26. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hiho 	Saytan <--- einzige der weis wie man ne sig bestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nekro oder was?suchst für mich ne leiche?danke,du weisst ja ich mag Leichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Crackmack (26. August 2008)

So is brav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 huhu Saytan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nekro oder was?suchst für mich ne leiche?danke,du weisst ja ich mag Leichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du sagtest cat girl
cat girl = neko ..
nekro = leiche

-.- unwissenheit 4tl


----------



## Saytan (26. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du sagtest cat girl
> cat girl = neko ..
> nekro = leiche
> 
> -.- unwissenheit 4tl


Sry kenn mich nicht mit Animes aus!!!


----------



## Noxiel (26. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du sagtest cat girl
> cat girl = neko ..
> nekro = leiche
> 
> -.- unwissenheit 4tl



Um mal eben den japanophilen Klugscheißer raushängen zu lassen. "Neko" heißt mitnichten Catgirl, sondern ausschließlich "Katze". Es ist also ein Irrtum zu glauben, nur weil jemand in einer japanischen Konversation Neko heraushört, dass es um Catgirls geht.

Exkurs Ende... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (26. August 2008)

Minas bist fertig?^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

was willst für nen texT?
anstonen bin ich fertig

@nox ja ok neko = cat
aber wenn man neko eintippt kommen die girls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


normal müsste man neko girl eingeben .. aber da kommen 100 hentai pics -.- und man findet kein normales 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: verkaktes mail lesen hilft -.- grml


----------



## Crackmack (26. August 2008)

Ja will ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aba nur B.L.A.C.K 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

```
[img]http://eftepe.india846.server4you.de/~minastirit/Crackmack_cat.jpg[/img]
```




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




da ^^ man is doof wenn man nebenbei film kukt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (26. August 2008)

why? find die gut viiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeelen dank wen du ne frau wärst würd ich dich jetzt küssen aba das bist net pech gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

wenn du ne frau wärst könntest das auch tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

np .. deine sig anzuschauen ist ja schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *angst vor sand hab* xD


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> why? find die gut viiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeelen dank wen du ne frau wärst würd ich dich jetzt küssen aba das bist net pech gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wiso es doof ist? hmm weil ich da nie auf das bild achte sondern auf den film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@alle batman ist netter film zum ankuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (26. August 2008)

So bin dan ma weg bb


----------



## Siu (26. August 2008)

Welcher Batman? Wenn du jetzt The Dark Knight sagst, werd ich dich auf ignore setzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. August 2008)

The Dark Knight

Ich habe ihn gesehen und bin hin und weg. Eine fantastische Vorstellung, ich glaube Heath kriegt seinen Goldjungen post mortem.


----------



## Siu (26. August 2008)

Das ist gut. Ich wollte ihn auch am Wochenende im Kino gucken. Soll auf IMDB den Paten mit 9.2 abgelöst haben.


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

jop dark knight ..
heath war genial /bow

muss echt sagen es ist verdammt schade .. er war so ein genialer schauspieler /cry

Nunja ich bin mal pennen
Der nächste joker kann heath eh nicht toppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (26. August 2008)

auf PC oder wie darf ich das verstehen... sowas guckt man im Kino... werd immer leicht aggressiv bei sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. August 2008)

Der VB is zurück und es geht ihm dreckig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd wohl gleich pennen gehen ...


----------



## White-Frost (26. August 2008)

wollt nur kurz reinschaun um gute nacht zu sagen und wieder zu verschwinden


----------



## RaidingFire (26. August 2008)

So wieder da,na was macht ihr so?

Ich bisschen zeichnen und Tv gugen..


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2008)

Müde sein, nichts mehr am neuen Banner ändern können und Kalkofes Mattscheibe gucken


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

nabend


was macht ihr so?


----------



## RaidingFire (27. August 2008)

Tv gugen und TBC wieder auf Leptop installieren


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

also nix besonderes °_°


ich guck nur ein wenig aniem an (was ich um die uhrzeit eh immr mache) war aber grad noch arka hero o0


----------



## Crackmack (27. August 2008)

Es is wieder mal 21uhr!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (27. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Es is wieder mal 21uhr!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. August 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Guten Abend allerseits.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Huhu süße!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (27. August 2008)

und was macht ihr so feines?


----------



## Crackmack (27. August 2008)

Muhahaha Star Wars battlefront heute gekauft und heute fertig gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (27. August 2008)

Muahahah und ich habe heute meinen Gnom Hexer auf level 10 gezockt^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (27. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Muahahah und ich habe heute meinen Gnom Hexer auf level 10 gezockt^^


oman need ablenkung, und mein acc is abgelaufen -.-


----------



## jolk (27. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> oman need ablenkung, und mein acc is abgelaufen -.-


erneuer ihn doch einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (27. August 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> erneuer ihn doch einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geld wo? :/


----------



## jolk (27. August 2008)

geh arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (27. August 2008)

Sagt ma wie findet ihr meine sig?^^


----------



## jolk (27. August 2008)

knuddelig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mmh was ist B.L.A.C.K.? steinigt mich ruhig wenns was bekanntes ist


----------



## Crackmack (27. August 2008)

Buffed legendary anime club kings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wiso kings weis ich auch net so ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. August 2008)

Buffed Legendary Anime Community Kings! (Hoffe, das war jetzt richtig geschrieben o.O)


----------



## jolk (27. August 2008)

ist das selbstentworfen oder wie?


----------



## Crackmack (27. August 2008)

wart ich geh ma schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (27. August 2008)

Da guck Buffed Legendary Anime Community Kings wen de ma schaun willst  http://my.buffed.de/groups/214/view/


----------



## Alanium (27. August 2008)

Muhahahaaa, ich hatte recht! XD


----------



## Cybersquall (27. August 2008)

also die sig sieht auf jedenfall schick aus


----------



## Crackmack (27. August 2008)

mano 1 Klon gegen 66 Rebbelen net ganz fair was?^^


----------



## Alanium (27. August 2008)

Jo, Minas hat gute Arbeit geleistet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (27. August 2008)

Hallo,guten Abend!


----------



## Cybersquall (27. August 2008)

kennt eigentlich i - jemand das game Anarchy Online?
edit heya Saytan


----------



## Crackmack (27. August 2008)

Hab scho ma was davon gehört aba spielen tuh ich `s net


----------



## Alanium (27. August 2008)

Huhu, Saytan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybersquall (27. August 2008)

Das geilste an dem Game ist halt das du sooooo sauviel skillen kannst dat is abnormal Oo


----------



## Lurock (27. August 2008)

Namd


----------



## Cybersquall (27. August 2008)

Was meinst du mit Namd (sorry für die frage ich kenn mich halt nicht aus )
Und was macht ihr grade so?
Ich hör musik


----------



## Saytan (27. August 2008)

Tee trinken,bin krank -.-


----------



## Cybersquall (27. August 2008)

ohh dann gute besserung , und werd bald wieder gesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Yeha 1558 geschaft bald kommt seite 2000 xD


----------



## Saytan (27. August 2008)

Jjo ich hock @homw nimm vitamine bonbons,trink tee und nehme tabletten sollte bald gehen^^montag schule da muss ich ja gesund sein -.-


----------



## BuffedGorilla (27. August 2008)

ha saytan ! ferien und krank :>


----------



## Lurock (27. August 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Namd (sorry für die frage ich kenn mich halt nicht aus )


Guten Abend -> 'n Abend -> Nabend -> Namd


----------



## Saytan (27. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> ha saytan ! ferien und krank :>


Egal nur noch bis Montag ferien und hab seit heute früh bis morgen nacht sturmfrei,nur schwester ist da.^^Hab heute für später paar leute eingeladen die sich dan anstecken werden mauahahahha ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (27. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Egal nur noch bis Montag ferien und hab seit heute früh bis morgen nacht sturmfrei,nur schwester ist da.^^Hab heute für später paar leute eingeladen die sich dan anstecken werden mauahahahha ^^


omg !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie fies xD naja ich bin mal raus hier, nochn bissel giga gucken und dann pennen. gn8


----------



## Saytan (27. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> omg !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gute nacht.Hf in schule morgen^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (27. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Gute nacht.Hf in schule morgen^^


hab eh projektwoche 4 stunden nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also gn8


----------



## Saytan (27. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> hab eh projektwoche 4 stunden nur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Geil !!Ich hoffe das wir die 1. Woche auch Projektwoche machne oder sowas.
Hab heute erfahren das ne Schülerin aus meiner Schule gestorben ist oO


----------



## Alanium (27. August 2008)

Was ist denn passiert? o.O


----------



## Saytan (27. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was ist denn passiert? o.O


Schlaganfall oder so,aber in dem alter? Die ist erst in der 7. Klasse also muss die so 12-14 sein glaub ich


----------



## Alanium (27. August 2008)

Jo, das kann in jedem Alter passieren... Holy Shit! Das ist heftig...


----------



## Saytan (27. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Jo, das kann in jedem Alter passieren... Holy Shit! Das ist heftig...


Jo,am 8. gestorben heute war beerdigung hat meine sis gesagt,ich war aber wieder der letzte der sowas erfahren hat,der rest wusstes schon


----------



## Alanium (27. August 2008)

Am 8., oha! Da hatte mein Bruder Geburtstag. oO Jo, das mit dem Zuletzt-erfahren kenn' ich nur zu gut. >.<


----------



## Saytan (27. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Am 8., oha! Da hatte mein Bruder Geburtstag. oO Jo, das mit dem Zuletzt-erfahren kenn' ich nur zu gut. >.<


Naja ich kannte das mädchen nicht.


----------



## Crackmack (27. August 2008)

So bin dan ma n Film guckn was für einer weis ich noch net bb bis moin


----------



## RaidingFire (27. August 2008)

Abend,
nächstes mal lass ich mein Rechner laufen und patche,wenn ich ganzen Tag unterwegs bin..

Mein Beileid an alle die Sie kennen


----------



## Saytan (27. August 2008)

Jo ich glaub am Montag machen die sowas wie ne Gedenkfeier kp
Gab schonmal ne schülerin die war mit schule fertig usw.War uach auf meiner schule und wir kannten die sogar und sind mit den Eltern befreundet,die war im ausland hat sich schlafengelegt und ist nicht mehr aufgestanden.Meine eltern waren dan auf ihrer beerdigung


----------



## Alanium (27. August 2008)

Machen die bestimmt, war bei uns auch so... Da wurde, kurz bevor ich auf meine Schule gekommen bin, eine Schülerin vom Bus totgefahren.


----------



## Saytan (27. August 2008)

So ist das Leben,kann man leider nichts machen.......


----------



## Alanium (27. August 2008)

Allerdings.^^ Nun gut, haben wir noch erfreulichere Themen?


----------



## Saytan (27. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Allerdings.^^ Nun gut, haben wir noch erfreulichere Themen?


Mein Gnom hexer ist attraktiv,ne egal^^

Ähm kp.Aso was macht hir heute noch so?


----------



## Alanium (27. August 2008)

Ich geh' sofort ins Bett, eben noch was zu Ende auf MP3-Player kopieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (27. August 2008)

Wenn man schon bei Leben und Tod ist.
Ich hatte mal letztes,vorletztes jahr im Sommer einen Spaziergang mit meinem kleinen Bruder und meienr großen Schwester gemacht.Wir gehen über die Brücke in der Nähe unserer Straße und blicken rein.Sahen da eine Jeans mit Jacke und Schuhen an Steinen schwimmen.Mir kam das komisch vor weil son nen verrückten Spaß macht keiner und guge genau auf den Stein über der Jacke.Das war aber kein Stein sondern der Hinterkopf von ner Wasserleiche o0
Gleich Nachbarn(wasserwacht) in der Nähe getroffen.jemand von Stadtwerke fuhr einige Minuten danach vorbei und holten die Leiche gleich raus.
War ein "Penner" der bestimmt Besoffen ausgerutscht ist und naja´...

Wenn das nicht hingehört.Editieren geht immer


----------



## Alanium (27. August 2008)

So, ich bin dann mal schlafen. Bis morgen oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> War ein "Penner" der bestimmt Besoffen ausgerutscht ist und naja´...


oha^^


----------



## RaidingFire (27. August 2008)

So siehts aus!


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

Nabend leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (27. August 2008)

Abend Melih


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

was macht ihr so?

ich mahc grad was ziemlich ungewöhnliches..... ich zeichne grad o0 (was ich eigendlich nie mache auser ich werde gezwungen)


----------



## Tabuno (27. August 2008)

nabend animegroßmeister *husthust*


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nabend animegroßmeister *husthust*



nabend animehasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> nabend animehasser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tzz net gleich übertreiben :>


----------



## RaidingFire (27. August 2008)

Ich möchte hinzufügen das ich Melih gradezu gebracht habe sich "Der Animegroßmeister! "reinzuschreiben.

So also ich habe bereits gestern etwas gezeichnet und mache heute noch meine letzten 2 Patches fertig.Dann kann ich endlich wieder zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps.: an alle Leptops,in den ganzen Ferien 2 mal festplatte verbruzzeln lassen ist fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

stimmt doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: oh man ich zeichne grad (und was ziechne ich ? das müsst ihr  wissen) animes.

zeichne grad 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ab aber ich bin grad bei den augen (alles schon gezeichnet und sieht gut aus aber ich schaf die augen net -.-)


----------



## RaidingFire (27. August 2008)

^^ Hehe,bin gespannt wies aussieht.Anime ist aber nicht alles was man zeichnen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ob meine auch gut sind? *fraglich*


----------



## Tabuno (27. August 2008)

du wirst gezwungen zu zeichnen? dann noch animes ? mein beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> du wirst gezwungen zu zeichnen? dann noch animes ? mein beileid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne ich zeichne gerade freiwillig aber "NORMALERWEIßE" zeichne ich nicht auser ic hwerde gezwungen


----------



## Tabuno (27. August 2008)

naja sieht trotzdem gar nicht so schlecht aus, zeichne mal was anderes als animes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja sieht trotzdem gar nicht so schlecht aus, zeichne mal was anderes als animes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne das bild was ich geposter ab hab ic hnet gezeichnet sondern ich zeichne es grad ab


----------



## Tabuno (27. August 2008)

aso naja dann hf ich geh jetzt mal pennen cya


----------



## RaidingFire (27. August 2008)

Tschau..

*Thema zum Labbern such*


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

so hab nun die augen gemacht...sehen gar net mal sooooo schlecht aus


----------



## RaidingFire (27. August 2008)

^^
hm...
Patch sei mal schneller..


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

hmmm das bild ist fertig (eher ne skitze als bild) muss das noch farbe drauf klatschen aber das mach ich vieleicht später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2008)

hallo guten abend und gute nacht find die letzten tage nich zeit bzw. großen gefallen hier zu posten aber wollt höfflich sein^^ schlaft gut


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Nabend allerseits ^^


----------



## Zez (28. August 2008)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (28. August 2008)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat wer irgendne Idee gegen die Langweile? Außer Schlafen? ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (28. August 2008)

Hmmm..... wir könnten............. vll.................... ein Video gucken.................. ich hab da eins.................... vor allem das Ende ist sehr gut Manamana, notfalls noch hier die WoW Version Hier


----------



## Zez (28. August 2008)

gN8 euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

So, neue Sigi ist fertig, ich geh ins Bett =)


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

it´s nachtschwärmer time!


ps: hab neue aignatur =)


----------



## Alanium (28. August 2008)

Es ist 9 Uhr... Guten Abend!

&#8364;dith: Menno, ich wollte Erste sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na, sieht gut aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. August 2008)

Naböööhööönd


----------



## BuffedGorilla (28. August 2008)

hallo leute^^ melih, schaut gut aus ^^


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> hallo leute^^ melih, schaut gut aus ^^



ist besser als meine alte sigantur da waren zu viele bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (28. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ist besser als meine alte sigantur da waren zu viele bilder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jop


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

Über was solln wir uns diesesmal unterhalten? ^^


----------



## Tahult (28. August 2008)

Good evening, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Good evening, ladies and gentlemen.



Goood evening,dancing teddy bear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (28. August 2008)

Nabend an die Neuankömmlinge.^^


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

keiner mehr hier oder was? o0

Ps: nabend Ala


----------



## BuffedGorilla (28. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> keiner mehr hier oder was? o0
> 
> Ps: nabend Ala


dochdoch ^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

nö nixe hier sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

ach sidn ja noch welche da ....gut :>

über was solln wa diese mal unterhalten? o0


----------



## Shalor (28. August 2008)

Nabend Leute.

Habt ihr den Umfragen Thread gesehen? 3 Mods haben den zusammen geclosed in der selben Minute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Nabend Leute.
> 
> Habt ihr den Umfragen Thread gesehen? 3 Mods haben den zusammen geclosed in der selben Minute
> 
> ...



jop habs gesehen da dacht ich mir "wtf?!" und hab mir nachdenklich den kopf gekratzt während ich dabei einen lauten rüpser von mir gegeben habe


----------



## Crackmack (28. August 2008)

Nabend Leute *gähn*


----------



## Shalor (28. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> jop habs gesehen da dacht ihr mir "wtf?!" und hab mir nachdenklich den kopf gekratzt während ich dabei einen lauten rüpser von mir gegeben habe




Schulz!!!


----------



## Alanium (28. August 2008)

Grad erst aufgestanden, Crackmack? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Schulz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. August 2008)

Oh man... Welpen sind anstrengend... vorallendingen wenn dir grad nen Monat oder 2 alt sind


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Schulz!!!



Hab schulz vertrag!!!!!111111einseinself



@ala rofl die kartoffel!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111 ala hat ein neus avater WWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crackmack (28. August 2008)

Nee du 6 uhr aufstehen 18 uhr schule fertig-.-


----------



## Alanium (28. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh man... Welpen sind anstrengend... vorallendingen wenn dir grad nen Monat oder 2 alt sind


Aber doch auch süß! :>


----------



## BuffedGorilla (28. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nee du 6 uhr aufstehen 18 uhr schule fertig-.-


o_O warum hastn du so lange schule? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (28. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Hab schulz vertrag!!!!!111111einseinself
> 
> 
> 
> @ala rofl die kartoffel!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111 ala hat ein neus avater WWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bei mir wird das irgendwie in den Threads nicht angezeigt... >.<

Edith: Crack du Armer! O.O


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

süssssss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^
hiho crackmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. August 2008)

Die kleine will mir aber die enden meiner Hose kaputtzupfen und rumknurren und bellen... und die ganze im Flur hin und her rennen und mir wird verdammt schwindelig dabei


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bei mir wird das irgendwie in den Threads nicht angezeigt... >.<



Ehrlich gesagt fand ich dein altes Ava viel besser >.<


----------



## Crackmack (28. August 2008)

Projekt Woche oda so habs net ganz mitgekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bei mir wird das irgendwie in den Threads nicht angezeigt... >.<
> 
> Edith: Crack du Armer! O.O



find das alte auch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. August 2008)

Namd ihr Luschen


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

Ihr habt Probleme :-O

nabend lurock


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

omFg its a [lurock] 

WTS: [lurock] only 20gold ! w/me plx 11elf


----------



## BuffedGorilla (28. August 2008)

hallo lurock! crackmack wir ham auch projektwoche und nur 4Std. pro tag aber auch nur seit mittwoch ^^ also 3 tage aber reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd ihr Luschen



Nabend du Flasche :>


@Rhokan


stimmt doch gar nicht selsbt wenn die bekommt mein manager immer ab !


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

Na, der arme


----------



## Alanium (28. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd ihr Luschen


Nabend, du Pseudo-Lusche!


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

*willauchneprojektwoche...* da hat man immer so wenig zu tun und gibt gute note -.-


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

Müssen wir über Schule reden? *uäh*


----------



## Crackmack (28. August 2008)

Ich lebe in der Schweiz da is auch die Projekt woche anders ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (28. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Müssen wir über Schule reden? *uäh*


:> hast schon recht ! og og themawechsel !


----------



## Lurock (28. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nabend, du Pseudo-Lusche!


Ich fühl mich voll bedient! =(


----------



## Saytan (28. August 2008)

halloooo


----------



## BuffedGorilla (28. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> halloooo


saytaaaaaaaan ! ^^


----------



## Alanium (28. August 2008)

Saytan ist daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!! Oo


----------



## Saytan (28. August 2008)

Jop der ist von den toten auferstanden und geht sich erstmal nen Tee machen weil er noch krank ist!


----------



## Alanium (28. August 2008)

Bah, Tee! x_O


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich lebe in der Schweiz da is auch die Projekt woche anders ^^



bin auch schweizer .. und mag projekt wochen -.- tse


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Jop der ist von den toten auferstanden und geht sich erstmal nen Tee machen weil er noch krank ist!


OwNeD by krankheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hiho


----------



## Crackmack (28. August 2008)

Is ne frechheit die anderen klassen gehen in ein lager und wir müssen arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (28. August 2008)

Tee ist geil
btw wir hatten mal eine projektwoche über sexualitäöt und da sollten wir themen machen und uns wurde nen porno gezeigt 25 minuten :>


----------



## BuffedGorilla (28. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bah, Tee! x_O


kaffee ftw ne?! :>


----------



## Saytan (28. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> OwNeD by krankheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


<-----zockt wieder wow aber nur PvP^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (28. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Tee ist geil
> btw wir hatten mal eine projektwoche über sexualitäöt und da sollten wir themen machen und uns wurde nen porno gezeigt 25 minuten :>


du schon wieder mit deinen pornos ey >.< xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. August 2008)

Tee ist gut!

So schön auf dem Sessel zurücklehnen und einen Earl Grey heiß trinken


----------



## Alanium (28. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> kaffee ftw ne?! :>


Auf jeden Fall! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (28. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Tee ist gut!
> 
> So schön auf dem Sessel zurücklehnen und einen Earl Grey heiß trinken


Seht ihr,er weiß wovon ich rede!!!Ihr naps!


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

Tee schmeckt lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin selber tee liebhaber ^^ (hält mich länger als kaffe wach o0)

theamwechsel keine lsut auf schule oder über kaffe zu unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (28. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Tee schmeckt lecker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dan unterhalten wir uns über gnome oder tee xD


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Dan unterhalten wir uns über gnome oder tee xD



TEE!!

ich trink immer Grüner Tee wenn ich ein Buch lese oder wenn ich zeichne ^^


----------



## Serran (28. August 2008)

Leute gebt mal Buffed.de  ein...


Bei mir kommt da nur ein Jpg von irgend nem Emo?  Was ist los?


Das ist kein Scherz


----------



## Alanium (28. August 2008)

Nein, bitte nicht über Tee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Serran, bei mir öffnet sich ganz normal Buffed. o.O


----------



## Crackmack (28. August 2008)

Vote 4 Star Wars battlefront mmopg ihr auch?^^


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nein, bitte nicht über Tee!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



TEE TEE TEE TEE TEE TEE TEE TEE *ala mit Tee zu quälen versuch*


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

Ich will mal nen Elder Scroll mmorpg!!11111 wobei ich auch mit WoW zufrieden bin


----------



## BuffedGorilla (28. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> TEE TEE TEE TEE TEE TEE TEE TEE *ala mit Tee zu quälen versuch*


neeeeeiiiiiiiiin KAFFEE KAFFEE KAFFEE KAFFEE KAFFEE KAFFEE "gegengift"


----------



## Alanium (28. August 2008)

*Melih nicht mehr mög*
*dankbar Gegengift annehm*


----------



## Saytan (28. August 2008)

Hmm ih hab mir zum tee noch 3 würstchen gemacht mit chili und süß sauer soße xD


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> neeeeeiiiiiiiiin KAFFEE KAFFEE KAFFEE KAFFEE KAFFEE KAFFEE "gegengift"



haha ich war so schlau udn ha bdas gegengift vorher getauscht und nun ist da TEE!!!!! drin *böse lacht*



@ im gegengift ist Tee drin o0


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

tse tee .. tse tse ..

vodka > tee ..
redbull > kaffee ..

also vodka redbull > tee + kaffee .. bäm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (28. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> haha ich war so schlau udn ha bdas gegengift vorher getauscht und nun ist da TEE!!!!! drin *böse lacht*
> 
> 
> 
> @ im gegengift ist Tee drin o0


nenenenenenenenenenenenene!


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tse tee .. tse tse ..
> 
> vodka > tee ..
> redbull > kaffee ..
> ...




ach wir wollen nix von deiner mischung aus russischem nektar und bullenpisse wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@buffedgorilla

dochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdoch
dochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochd
ochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdo
chdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdochdoch


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

btw kennt einer von euch geiles techno lied ? oder so .. need 111elf und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (28. August 2008)

leute??? wieso geht "low" von flo rida net aufm eipod?! :/


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

weil sich ipod gegen schlechte lieder wehrt !


----------



## Crackmack (28. August 2008)

Ich weis net was du mit dem lied hast ich habs jeden fals auf m ipod


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

Ach Techno sind doch polyphone handyklingeltönte mit bass :-O

ne im ernst, was für n techno-genre meinste denn?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (28. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> weil sich ipod gegen schlechte lieder wehrt !


ich mag normalerweise auch kein hiphop aber das lied is geil ! :> ja kp hab den nano ^^ und jetz neu geladen draufgepackt und nach 26sek oder so bricht das lied ab -.-


----------



## Alanium (28. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> weil sich ipod gegen schlechte lieder wehrt !


Wie recht du doch hast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> leute??? wieso geht "low" von flo rida net aufm eipod?! :/



waahh! ein hopper!!!!! steinigt ihn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ach Techno sind doch polyphone handyklingeltönte mit bass :-O
> 
> ne im ernst, was für n techno-genre meinste denn?


sowas wie das hier
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68lyjGNXLlU <-- mir gefällts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nein nicht wegen dem girl -.-

edit meint: oder sachen wie basshunter (dota und co 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> ich mag normalerweise auch kein hiphop aber das lied is geil ! :> ja kp hab den nano ^^ und jetz neu geladen draufgepackt und nach 26sek oder so bricht das lied ab -.-



*love ipod noch mehr*

hab neu den touch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe bäm weis nid wiso .. lads neu runter von internet .. vlt gehts dann ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (28. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> waahh! ein hopper!!!!! steinigt ihn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich bin kein hopper meine fresse !!!!!!!!!!!!! :<


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> waahh! ein hopper!!!!! steinigt ihn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*ich helf dir*
/equip Grosser stein
/wirken Tödlicher wurf

Hehehe :=)


----------



## BuffedGorilla (28. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *love ipod noch mehr*
> 
> hab neu den touch
> 
> ...


hab ich ja schon -.- 1. mal hats mein bro draufgepackt und jetz ich nomma geladen und draufgepackt geht immer noch net -.-


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> ich bin kein hopper meine fresse !!!!!!!!!!!!! :<



Ausreden ,ausreden nur ausreden


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. August 2008)

Abend.


----------



## Alanium (28. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *ich helf dir*
> /equip Grosser stein
> /wirken Tödlicher wurf
> 
> Hehehe :=)


*Massen-Kieselattacke ausführ* 

Viel tödlichaaaaa!!!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (28. August 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Abend.


hallo!


----------



## Alanium (28. August 2008)

Huhu, mein (Tonk-)Pils! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

> dota



ICH HASSE ES

: O


----------



## BuffedGorilla (28. August 2008)

ihr seit plöd! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis morgen gute nacht


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

gn8


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Huhu, mein (Tonk-)Pils!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schreib lieber im ICQ. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (28. August 2008)

So ich bin dan ma pennen mein gott bin ich müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis morgen dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
cyacya


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> ICH HASSE ES
> 
> : O



Dota ist geil ^^


----------



## Alanium (28. August 2008)

Was ist Dota? oO


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

ein game und ein lied ..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXKd7uuehlw...feature=related

edit meint: ein game mod .. bevor so ein honk kommt und sagt haha du hast keine ahnung ..
dota oder dota allstars ist ein mod/map für wc3 .. welches sehr bekannt ist


----------



## Saytan (28. August 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Abend.


Hallo,wir haben uns ja heute shcon gesprochen nich?xD


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was ist Dota? oO



wc3 map

kennt wer von euch mymlevent?

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=I9FC0Ob5_gU (der mit dem streifen t-shirt ist mymlevent)


----------



## Saytan (28. August 2008)

Ist die map bei battlenet oder zum downloaden?


Tonk-Pils ist wowszene fan !!!!!Ich hab ihn gesehen und erwischt!!!*hust*xD


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

sie ist eigentlich im battle.net aber da dota nur von ignoranten ungeduldigen kindern gezockt wird, wird man automatisch gekickt wenn man runterläd T.T


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

dota kannst auch inet laden ..


----------



## Saytan (28. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> sie ist eigentlich im battle.net aber da dota nur von ignoranten ungeduldigen kindern gezockt wird, wird man automatisch gekickt wenn man runterläd T.T


Ich teste die map mal,spiel nie battlenett aber mal schauen^^


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

> dota kannst auch inet laden ..



dota kannst NUR inet laden ..


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

kann amn auch bei der dota seite downloaden


----------



## Saytan (28. August 2008)

Gib mal plz link für download


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

bnet ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal war .. proskiller sind nicht mehr da .. und kiddis wollen "rulen" aber die zocken noch mit maus ohne shortcuts -.- .. und ein "speedfight" von denen dauert 5min bis die angreifen ..... me und kolege gingen letztens in die map namens "pros only" haha war so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war immer 2vs 2 vs 2 vs 2 .. und die hatten sowas von null teamwork und ihr aufbau ist fürn arsch ..

bnet cya 4 ever ..


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

mom isch suche schnell ...werd den link shcnell editieren wenn ich ihn finde

hab ihn

http://ingame.ingame.de/filebase/index.php...mp;section=dota


den 1ten downloaden das ist (glaub ich) die neuste version


----------



## Alanium (28. August 2008)

So, ich werde mich dann mal so langsam verabschieden... Hab' ja noch morgen Schule und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht, ihr Lieben!


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> kann amn auch bei der dota seite downloaden



http://www.getdota.com/


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

ich war mal mit meinem Clan auf Platz 2 im 3 VS 3 der BNet ladder..... das waren zeiten ^^ jetzt kann mans vergessen : /


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> dota kannst NUR inet laden ..



oder von kolegen xD

naja wie uach immer .. manchma frag ich wie ihr google benutzt .. 1klick und erster treffer für die dies nid auswendig wissen
http://www.getdota.com/ <-- soo leicht ^^


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

Ganz einfach, die meisten benutzen es garnicht.


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> ich war mal mit meinem Clan auf Platz 2 im 3 VS 3 der BNet ladder..... das waren zeiten ^^ jetzt kann mans vergessen : /



ich und kolege waren im 2er auf ranking 12 .. danach hatte ich keine zeit mehr und er kein bock mehr .. dann halbes jahr später nur noch mist da .. darum zock ich das auch nimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: ich war im normalen auf dem rang nid in dota .. bei dota waren wir 5er team aber das hielt nicht lange weile die meisten einfach nie zeit hatten .. kennen genug leute sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

Ich hatte eigentlich vor mit Patch 1.21 wieder anzufangen, aber was Blizzard da nach einem jahr warten abgeliefert hat, hätte ich während dem schreiben dieses Posts machen können t.t

e: ich rede auch von der normalen ladder, meine einstellung zu DotA steht dick und rot da oben


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hast nun ein gutes techno lied?

Barthezz - On The Move (LJay Remix).mp3 <-- grad von kolegen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is auch geil lalalala


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

Ne, Techno is nich wirklich mein Fall, manchmal hör ich n bissl Gabber, evtl Darkwave aber auch nur wirklich selten


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich vor mit Patch 1.21 wieder anzufangen, aber was Blizzard da nach einem jahr warten abgeliefert hat, hätte ich während dem schreiben dieses Posts machen können t.t
> 
> e: ich rede auch von der normalen ladder, meine einstellung zu DotA steht dick und rot da oben



ich weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja mir gefällt das lied so teilweise .. finde basshunter hat bessere lieder (tetris z.b. gefällt mir mehr) aber was solls ..
geht um den sound nicht ums game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



need techno sounds 4 my ipod arg find soviele lieder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

Ach zockt hier niemand Dota oder was? o0


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

hmm schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nunja wenn einer gutes kennt einfach ma schicken .. 
kann meinen ipod nicht mit soad und co füllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 need abwechslung beim hören .. aber das würde jeder erkennen der meine komplette mukke samlung hat ... hab soviel zusammen gemixtes da mir überall etwas gefällt ..

nunja ich geh mal off ... gibt ja leute die morgen arbeiten müssen 


cya schönen abend noch


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

Shadows in the Dark [SITD] - Rose Coloured Skies


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ach zockt hier niemand Dota oder was? o0


nicht mehr .. seit ca halben jahr nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nicht mehr .. seit ca halben jahr nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich zock auch dota seit langem net mehr ^^

ps: ich und mein bruder haben beide gleichzeitig angefange ndota zu zocken aber ich hab aufgehört während er weiter zockt.....vielicht kennt einer ihn


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

Gott is die quali von dem lied scheisse das ich da oben gepostet hab >.< fällt mir so im nachhinein auf


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Shadows in the Dark [SITD] - Rose Coloured Skies



naja .. geht so .. nid wirklich das was ich mag .. mag halt so sachen die mehr wie sagt man das am ienfachsten .

sowas halt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5YqorFOp_4 <--


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> achso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kommt draufan .. wie heissta?


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

Minas ich glaube unsere Musikgeschmäcker gehen gaaaaa[.....]aaaaaaanz weit auseinander^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

kann gut sein xD
ich hör allgemein bisle komisches zeugs .. aber egal .. ich bin anders und find das ganz gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: bin nun trozdem off


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kommt draufan .. wie heissta?



im spiel hast der "LevenT" wenn ich mich net täusche


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

Gn8, ich geh dann auch mal cu


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> im spiel hast der "LevenT" wenn ich mich net täusche


kenn ich glaubs nid ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

uz uz uz ..
me off sein tun


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kenn ich glaubs nid ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




http://www.esport.de/wiki/Levent_%27LevenT%27_Isyapar

vileicht hilft es dir der link auf die sprünge


----------



## Saytan (28. August 2008)

Habs runtergeladen i-wie klappts incht hab son critical error dan xD


----------



## Rhokan (28. August 2008)

du verpasst nichts, gute nacht


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Habs runtergeladen i-wie klappts incht hab son critical error dan xD



das ist eine map und kein richtiges spiel also das kannte startern als map wen ndu in wc3 frozen throne bist udn den neusten wc3 tft patch hast


----------



## Saytan (28. August 2008)

muss ich tft battlenet oder wo drin sein,ich starte nähmlich tft bin im hauptmenü und geht trotzdem inch


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> http://www.esport.de/wiki/Levent_%27LevenT%27_Isyapar
> 
> vileicht hilft es dir der link auf die sprünge



mich haben andere spieler nie interessiert ..
und mousesports sind für mich genau wie nililium ..  nur das mouse besser ist^^
kenn den typ trozdem nid .. evtl weil mir bei wc3 die com seit ca 1jahr egal ist ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

hm....hast du überhaupt die Dota map im wc3 tft map ordner drin?


----------



## Saytan (28. August 2008)

nö xD


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nö xD



dann tuh es mal da rein o0


----------



## Saytan (28. August 2008)

Hab ich,ich such mir jetzt ne anleitung dafür


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dHdp3idfpFI&...feature=related


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2008)

mal wieder guten abend werd wohl nich lang bleiben mal schaun je nach dem^^


----------



## QcK (28. August 2008)

Gute Nacht allerseits und morgen einen angenehmen letzten Arbeits-/Schultag vor dem Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß euer Board-Psychopath QcK


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. August 2008)

Uhh wochenende ^^ schon wieder


----------



## Saytan (29. August 2008)

Saytan is now a Emo kid!!!

Gott bin ich schlecht bei Dota,die flamen mich bis zum geht nicht mehr.Kann mir einer tipps geben fürn anfang?


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. August 2008)

Dota ... mein lieblings game ^^

Bei dota brauchst du einfach Zeit  such dir am besten Noob games  ( wobei die meisten keine sind obwohl sie so heissen )
und spiel einfach mal

später weisst du wie welcher chara zu handeln is und wenn ein gegner kommt was der kann und wie der zu besiegen ist

Alles erfahrung bei dota


----------



## Saytan (29. August 2008)

Aso,letue guckt hier http://www.mogulus.com/smasher_live rein xDDDD bester stream und schaut auf chat xDDD flamewars wowszene kiddys inc xD


----------



## Jegan (29. August 2008)

Bin Atm verdammt generft, bin am Scrubs gucken und das Internet disconnected alle 5 Minuten. Also kein WoW und kein Skype -.-
Gäähn. Hat jemand ne gute idee, um mich zu beschäftigen?


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. August 2008)

Machs wie dein Eisbär xD


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Endlich können wir wieder spammen xD


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Es ist 21 Uhhrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Held, hier wird nicht gespamt, sondern ernsthafte Diskussionskultur betrieben!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

guden abend


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

WAR-Stammtisch Inc. !! ^^


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> WAR-Stammtisch Inc. !! ^^




muahrhar ! xD


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Bald sinds 1400 .... nicht dass mich mein Postcount interessieren würde ^^


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

nabend ach ja kann mit euch erst später reden macvh grad gruul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Bald sinds 1400 .... nicht dass mich mein Postcount interessieren würde ^^



gratz bei 10.000 bekommst ne waschmaschine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( kleiner spaß ne )


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Bald sinds 1400 .... nicht dass mich mein Postcount interessieren würde ^^



als ob hier jemand der postcounter interessiert oder gar mit dem thread pushen will...


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Bald sinds 1400 .... nicht dass mich mein Postcount interessieren würde ^^


na dann ists ja gut. ich dachte schon du willst zufällig drauf aufmerksam machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was machen eigentlich die drei bewerber? habt ihr letztendlich einen genommen?


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Jetzt Zwingt mich meine Gilde zum WCIII zocken...diese unverbesserlichen Süchtigen...

...bei der letzten musste ich mir ein bluna Lied anhören, und Wölfen mit einer Katze ausweichen, mal schaun was mich diesmal wieder erwartet...^^

Jop...haben sich echt alle drei im Gespräch qualifiziert, hätt ich nie geglaubt. Einen haben wir noch im Forum, aber nach ihm kommt bis Release erst mal keiner mehr rein =)


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

und gibts sonst was spannendes über das man sich unterhalten könnte ?


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

wo alle grad davon reden was sie am pc zocken fällt mir auf das ich in letzter zeit garnix mehr am pc spiele oO naja super smash macht auch fun über i-net (wenn ichs denn mal geschafft habe einen kampf lag frei zu überstehen^^)

edit:@ Patso  spätestens wenns Keksii komtm haben wir wieder gesprächsstoff, und wenns auch nur Fingernägel sind xD


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Naja ich finde warhammer mark of chaos besser als wc3 weil es da wichtiger ist wie man seine einheiten aufstellt


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

naja von wc3 hab ich bisher nur mitbekommen das der gewinnt der früher rusht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( also ich kenns so )


----------



## Zez (29. August 2008)

Abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

tach


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

*gäähn* jemand lust auf ne runde hmm kA hätt css / team fortress 2 anzubieten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> *gäähn* jemand lust auf ne runde hmm kA hätt css / team fortress 2 anzubieten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schickste mir per express? dann hab ich die grundlagen zum mitzocken^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> *gäähn* jemand lust auf ne runde hmm kA hätt css / team fortress 2 anzubieten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



beides schon zu lange net mehr gespielt... wobei ich bei css eh immre nur zombiemod gespielt habe


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Heil Sigmar liebe Leut!


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Heil Sigmar liebe Leut!


Pest und Verderben den Anhängern der Ordnung. WAAAGH!!


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

na mal sehn ob wir dei mods dazu bringen denthread auch zu closen


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

hm also nachtschwärmer geclosed zu kriegen wäre schon hart^^


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

grüne brille bist du en pfälzer???


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

o0 ne 
der schoppe fließt woanders xD


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

dann en badenser


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Ich reihe mich mal ein bevor hier noch alle weinen das ich nicht da bin ^.^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

sch bin n frankfurter^^


----------



## Zez (29. August 2008)

Emokeksie goes 2 1000 Posts!


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich reihe mich mal ein bevor hier noch alle weinen das ich nicht da bin ^.^


dann kann die party ja steigen. ich stell obligatorisch wieder die zündkerzen uffe disch *hinstell*
und für  keksii noch nen robby bubble *hinstell* ^^


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

hmm ich dachde des mitm äbbelwoi wär pfalz oder mein geliebtes badnerland


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> dann kann die party ja steigen. ich stell obligatorisch wieder die zündkerzen uffe disch *hinstell*
> und für  keksii noch nen robby bubble *hinstell* ^^



wat is robby bubble? o0


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> dann kann die party ja steigen. ich stell obligatorisch wieder die zündkerzen uffe disch *hinstell*
> und für  keksii noch nen robby bubble *hinstell* ^^



Ich nehm mir da mal eine ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

nachtschwärmer geclosed zu kriegen ist net schwer hbe ich schon mal gemacht kannst ala fragen^^
aber endgültig geschlossen wird der nie nur wenns wirklich brenzlig wird ne kleine pause

Robby bubbel ist sekt für kinder^^


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wat is robby bubble? o0


der kindersekt aus der werbung xD (im prinzip apfelschorle^^)


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Gemein Stereo ^^


----------



## Tic0 (29. August 2008)

<3 Kindersekt. Der schmeckt halt wirklich nicht übel...


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> hmm ich dachde des mitm äbbelwoi wär pfalz oder mein geliebtes badnerland



ne, des mim schöne stöffsche war frankfurt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> der kindersekt aus der werbung xD (im prinzip apfelschorle^^)



kindersekt? die kinder von heute trinken doch alle scho vodka bis zum umfallen *g*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

boah ich freue mich schon im winter auf deutschland sobald ich über die grneze bin steig ich aus und küsse den boden ey


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Gemein Stereo ^^


viel eher verantwortungsbewusst^^
schließlich soll ja die liebe nicht genauso verkorkst sein wie wir wegen dem ganzen alk^^
aber weil ich ja nett bin *vodka-in-robby-bubble-kipp*


----------



## Zez (29. August 2008)

Hmm, eure Konversationen mag ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ihr ein gescheites Thema habt, ich steig ein, bin derweil mal afb (away from browser :>) ne Runde CSS, WotLK oder WC3 spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Hmm, eure Konversationen mag ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm gescheites thema?^^
was macht den menschen zum menschen? o0


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

tatatata 1000 post los party !!!! huldigt eure emo göttin x)

^^ ich geh mir mal was vom italiener bestellen x)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Die Dummheit mach den menschen zum Menschen.
Lügen und Betrügen macht den Menschen zum Menschen
Rache mcht den Mneschen zum Menschen.
Humor Macht den Mneschen zum Menschen
Liebe Macht den menschen zum Menschen

und die fähigkeit zum Computer SPILLEN


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

toll jetzt sind die zündkerzen alle >.<
nichts desto trotz : GZ!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: was macht uns zum menschen? ich würd sagen die 2% abweichung im gencode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Ich lgaub ich hab das jetzt mit meinen video anständig hin gekriegt wenn das jetzt alles anständig läuft werd ich massen von warhammer videos zusammenschneiden mit gameplay ausschnitten und was weiß ich was noch^^

Edit: Das Er sex an verschiedenen orten hat und das sogar gern zb boden oder küchentisch darauf stehen besonders die deutschen ( Hab ich aus den fernsehen hab ich mir jetzt nicht überlegt =P )


----------



## Zez (29. August 2008)

Zündkerzen oder Wunderkerzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Zündkerzen oder Wunderkerzen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nene ich mein schon zündkerzen^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

XD ja zündkerzen sind gut schön PUFF^^


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

ihr wollt mir doch jetzt nicht alle sagen ihr wisst nicht was ich damit meine oder ? oO


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

so des war genug team fortress 2 für heut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gz zum 1000sten Emokeksii


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ihr wollt mir doch jetzt nicht alle sagen ihr wisst nicht was ich damit meine oder ? oO




erleuchte uns unwissende oh großer meister ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato  Nato Nato Nato Nato 

HULDIGT DIE NATO UND KOMMT UND KLICKT AUF DIESEN LINK!

Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato  Nato Nato Nato Nato


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Na ich mein sowas wie krombacher , Underberg oder auch Jägermeister. Die kleinen Flaschen(mit denen man auch gerne auf den tisch klopft) nennt man umgangssprachlich auch zündkerzen weil ihr äußeres diesen stark ähnelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

dan sag doch Jäger meister einmal swei jägemeista! und einmal swei halbe han!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato  Nato Nato Nato Nato
> 
> HULDIGT DIE NATO UND KOMMT UND KLICKT AUF DIESEN LINK!
> 
> Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato Nato  Nato Nato Nato Nato



muss man das verstehen?


----------



## Saytan (29. August 2008)

hallo und wieder weg^^


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> dan sag doch Jäger meister einmal swei jägemeista! und einmal swei halbe han!!


Imbissdeutsch für Fortgeschrittene
Lesson One :....... ^^


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Na ich mein sowas wie krombacher , Underberg oder auch Jägermeister. Die kleinen Flaschen(mit denen man auch gerne auf den tisch klopft) nennt man umgangssprachlich auch zündkerzen weil ihr äußeres diesen stark ähnelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach du meinst "klopfer" ? xD ( sry ich kenn mich net aus bin antialkoholiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

ja das ist supermike du blasphemist! SUPERMIKE!^^

un die nato ist toll fahre diesen winter hin.


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

was zur hölle soll das sein ^^


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

was willstn da? Rice erklären das sie ausm irak raus sollen?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

lol^^


----------



## Zez (29. August 2008)

Wir nennen sowas nen hüpfer xD


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

barbaren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Das Community Hardcore Heim Für Rpg Maker freakz

da wohnste ne woche mit 40-50 anderen Rpg maker begeisterten im jugendheim und erlebst sau geile Dinge
Zb Hatenn wir im sommer einen Fist Of zen wettbewerb schwertkampf und schag den orga turniere.

Jeden 2ten abend gibts DSA und jede nacht im keller gibts nonstop Anime kucken dann gibts nen Gala abend für präsentaionen usw usw..


edit: Nato ist nicht gleich polit Nato Nato= Nord allianz Treefen Organisation oder so


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Ich bin mal kurz futtern italiener ist da xD bis glei


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

der rpg maker ist scho geil, aber mit 50 solch anderen leuten ne woche zu wohnen... xD


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich bin mal kurz futtern italiener ist da xD bis glei



*cry* du glückskind.. n gutn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich bin mal kurz futtern italiener ist da xD bis glei



kannibalin... ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

jo aber da gehts wirklich rund zu war am anfang auch skeptisch aber das is ultimate geil um den RPG maker gehts da nur am gala abend^^


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Need auch was anderes als Kuchen zu essen ^^


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Das Community Hardcore Heim Für Rpg Maker freakz
> 
> da wohnste ne woche mit 40-50 anderen Rpg maker begeisterten im jugendheim und erlebst sau geile Dinge
> Zb Hatenn wir im sommer einen Fist Of zen wettbewerb schwertkampf und schag den orga turniere.
> ...


ich hatte auch mal vor nen game per rpg maker nen spiel zu machen(hab ich eigentlich immer noch^^) aber hab das aufgrund meines nicht-könnens im bezug auf kampfsystem aller secret of mana dann aufgegeben >.<
haste mal nen game von dir was man ausprobieren könnte?


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

vote 4 steak ( aer schön blutig pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Baguette macht fet suhsi macht wuschi pommes mach ommes aber Dönner der macht schöner

ich soll dir ein spiel empfehlen?


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

jo habauch grad ne pizza fruti di mare bestellt


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> vote 4 steak ( aer schön blutig pls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber tot darf des tier sein?


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> vote 4 steak ( aer schön blutig pls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich will nen Keks... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber tot darf des tier sein?



grad so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Baguette macht fet suhsi macht wuschi pommes mach ommes aber Dönner der macht schöner



wenn ich mir die zielgruppe der hiesigen dönerbuden ansehe muss da was dran sein, sonst würden die ihr geld für schönheitsop´s statt für döner ausgeben.


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

jetzt hört doch mal auf übers essen zu reden. ich bin nämlich grad auf Kiwi-diät ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Also @ Steroeo Type :

Uid müssteste ja kennen.
sau gute spiele wäre noch charon dawn of hero Vampires dawn 2 Mondschein Die vergessene Epoch Vd usw usw..


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Also @ Steroeo Type :
> 
> Uid müssteste ja kennen.
> sau gute spiele wäre noch charon dawn of hero Vampires dawn 2 Mondschein Die vergessene Epoch Vd usw usw..


von Mondschein steht glaube sogar was bei wikipedia. ich dachte aber an ein game von dir^^ hät ja sein können das du auch schon eins rausgebracht hast ;-)

edit: die vergessene epoch VD ist aber keine fortsetzung zu dem letzten teil von golden sun oder(das FF für den Gameboy und gott hab ich es geliebt^^)


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> jetzt hört doch mal auf übers essen zu reden. ich bin nämlich grad auf Kiwi-diät ^^



kiwis sind doch eigentlich auch net schlecht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber nix gegen ein schönes blutiges steak... mhhhhhhhm


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> kiwis sind doch eigentlich auch net schlecht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das hast du falsch verstanden. Kiwidiät heißt ich esse alles außer Kiwis xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Achso ne ich hab noch keins rausgebracht tut mir leid arbeite zurzeit an meiner demo.
Ich makere noch net so lange habe 5 jahre lang nur gespielt


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Lammrückensteak mit Folienkartoffeln, Pfefferrahmsoße, einem guten Salat und einem leckeren Weinchen


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Pommes.

@Selor du musst den Klingonen doch nacheifern und TODESSCHNITZEL essen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das hast du falsch verstanden. Kiwidiät heißt ich esse alles außer Kiwis xD



ui also ich glaube die diät ist äußerst erfolgreich^^


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

verdammt jetzt wollt ich ihn bischen ärgern naja hol ich mir erstmal was anderes zu essen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

WAS ist ein Todesschnitzel?


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> WAS ist ein Todesschnitzel?



das schnitzel hatt dann DIE MACHT oder ? xD


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Achso ne ich hab noch keins rausgebracht tut mir leid arbeite zurzeit an meiner demo.
> Ich makere noch net so lange habe 5 jahre lang nur gespielt


benutzt du das eingebaute kampfsystem? das war mir zu langweilig aber ich konnts selber nicht besser^^
schick mir dann mal die demo. achja und welchen maker benutzt du?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZYWxY1bT6Y


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

So....bin dick und rund....


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZYWxY1bT6Y




ahh kranke sache... xD


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> So....bin dick und rund....



kannst ja auch ne kiwi-diät machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

DOPPELPOST! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> kannst ja auch ne kiwi-diät machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ick warn dir. Dont fool with the kiwi^^
Keksii guck mal auf Sorzzara und meine Forentitel^^


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> DOPPELPOST!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WTF wo ? xD


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

hier ist irgenwdie nichts los^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> hier ist irgenwdie nichts los^^



dann mach doch stimmung    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

es fehlt halt eine (emo)göttin die uns ein bisschen dampf unterm arsch macht^^


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

muahahahahah Melih ist back!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> muahahahahah Melih ist back!!!!!!!!!!!



oh no !

was heißt das für uns ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (29. August 2008)

So back,kb mehr auf hijal raiden -.- und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> oh no !
> 
> was heißt das für uns ?
> 
> ...



anime lesben action :>


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Raptor Jesus


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> anime lesben action :>



pfff stimmt doch gar net o0


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Gut ok gogogogo stimmung !!!!^^


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> So back,kb mehr auf hijal raiden -.- und was macht ihr so?


Come to WAR  -  We have Cookies^^


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

*macht schlechte stimmung*


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Come to WAR  -  We have Cookies^^



dazu fällt mir nur http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwiNpTaIwRw ein ^^


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Gut ok gogogogo stimmung !!!!^^



http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3123558/Lucky_..._german_sub_2_3

hier haste stimmung! (auf 4:30 spulen) 

konata zockt wow!!!!

edit: sensei ist die lehrerin von konata die auch wow zockt o0


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

schronk... bin dann mal afk bis denne


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3123558/Lucky_..._german_sub_2_3
> 
> hier haste stimmung! (auf 4:30 spulen)
> 
> ...


ähhhhhmm......dazu fällt mir nix mehr ein^^


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ähhhhhmm......dazu fällt mir nix mehr ein^^



ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am besten immernoch


Sensei (leherin): hast du deine hausaufgaben gemacht?

konata: .....

sensei: bald ist wieder schule

konata: .....

sensei: udn nicht durch die nacht zocken

konata: wiso muss sensei imemr in ein online rollenspiel über das reale leben reden? ....



ps: konata erinnert irgendwie an mich die zockt viel konsolen pc wow und liest sehr oft mangas udn guckt imemr animes an o0


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Lucky star ist geil gezeichnet^^


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

rofl das ist geil xD Ein Magischer Link


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also eigentlich meinte ich damit das man sich so ein anime freiwillig antut aber das ist auch ok^^


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> also eigentlich meinte ich damit das man sich so ein anime freiwillig antut aber das ist auch ok^^



sei doch net gleich immer so gemein xD

maan freu mich mich schon auf DIE open beta ( obwohl mein clientdownload immernoch bei 57 % is... )


----------



## Saytan (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Come to WAR  -  We have Cookies^^


NEIN niemals ich wechseln auf Dunkle seite!!!


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> also eigentlich meinte ich damit das man sich so ein anime freiwillig antut aber das ist auch ok^^



das anime ist geil und ziemlich lustig weil sie sich eigendlich fast nur über scheise unterhalten zbs ging es bei der ersten folge was der kopf von einem schokohörnchen ist o0


ps: Anzu the reavengod in spore!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

also anzu in spore find ich nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (29. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dGWTDC_J_GQ

D


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jP6nYs9Il7c BRAAAAINS !!! xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dGWTDC_J_GQ
> 
> D



was isn das fürn scheiss o0


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

muhahahh ich hab  anzu als mount


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Ach was ich hab 2 viel geilere sachen für euch aus spore.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4G-Per42iFo&...ature=rec-fresh Pikatschu 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-m6-i3naq1g und Pummeluf xD das sieht lolig aus mit den rießen augen.


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dGWTDC_J_GQ
> 
> D



und nun? da geh ic hschnel lauf irgendnen server udn sehe hunderte von solchen typen o0


Gruftbestie in Spore


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

anzu sieht wirklich geil aus.

edit: ich staune das es echt welche gibt die sich den bloßen editor anscheind gekauft haben oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

pikachu´s schwanz sieht aus wie ne zieharmonika


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UG72wY_3F6E&...feature=related  Diablo das sieht mal richtig schick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=v5G_j-tYLn4&...feature=related baby illidan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=v5G_j-tYLn4&...feature=related baby illidan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



wie süß <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

ja des sagen sie alle, wenn die viecher dann aber größer werden will sie keiner mehr haben.. xD


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6PoEJO5SNE0&...feature=related baby gruul

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=F9ptfkvaHdw&...feature=related hakker

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FKGT-o0Xid4&...feature=related morluc

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1538IqCviNc&...feature=related 60% untoter mount 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=J9JEAOpErJA&...feature=related kodo

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=CjwTgWWGsUg&...feature=related (b oder m) oonkin (d)


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=v5G_j-tYLn4&...feature=related baby illidan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Niedlich =)


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Bohr der kodo und der moonkin sehen geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ic hglaub ich bin bald noch mal afk bisle Css spielen ^^


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

AUch n1 Spore troll^^ http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=acjONqQ0sVQ


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Bohr der kodo und der moonkin sehen geil aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die heißen (jetzt werden mich gleich alle moonkins udn moonkin fans haßen...) boonkind o0


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

der troll ist ma geil^^
hab beim ersten ansehen gedacht dem wachsen die blätter ausm körper :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=YWMFcSUX-JI&...feature=related -> naga^^


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

irgendwie fehlt dem thread der unterhaltungswert will den stammtisch zurück!!!!!


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

MURLOC


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> irgendwie fehlt dem thread der unterhaltungswert will den stammtisch zurück!!!!!


me too.
bin dann auch erstmal weg und mach noch ein paar noobs in brawl fertig^^

p.s wer es mal gegen mich probieren will ---> pm^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=KO_sYVa9o-c&...feature=related


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

hmm ja irgentwie war der stammtisch besser ... jetzt wer lust bischen css team fortress 2 oder wens sein muss auch wc3 zu spielen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Wir brauchen ein neues themá


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Need Stammtisch wieder...


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

ich könnte euch ja ein neues thema besorgen o0


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Ja aber der böse zam hat ihn geclosed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Würd ich ne wii mit ner deutschen version von dem game haben würd ich dich platt machen hab aber weder wii und kumpel hät beim ausleihen nur die enlgische und die laagt wie sau-.-


----------



## Lurock (29. August 2008)

Namd


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

vllt können wir ja ein requiem thread für unseren stammtisch aufmachen


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

nuja dann bin ich weiter counter strike spielen wen jemand lust auf ne runde hatt steam name is zurzeit |TRW| Kampfschnitzel bis später vielleicht


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

kriegen wir höchstens nen bann x)


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Wir könnten uns einen neuen acc erstellen und dann ein warhammer stammtisch #3 machen xD


----------



## Saytan (29. August 2008)

zockt wer css mit mir oder wow oder wc3?^^


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

ok bin doch wider da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

also WoW wird zur zei tweng schwer abo is aus wc3 muss ich mal schauen...


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

habt ihr schon dont mess with zohan geseh??


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

ahh fuuu wo is meine frozen throne cd... xD


----------



## Saytan (29. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> habt ihr schon dont mess with zohan geseh??


schon lange!


----------



## White-Frost (29. August 2008)

guten abend


----------



## Lurock (29. August 2008)

Namd


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

juhu ich hab se wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (29. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> guten abend


hellö


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Nabend white frost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hat wer ne gute idee worüber wir uns wieder schief lachen können?


----------



## White-Frost (29. August 2008)

heut bleib ich glaub ich mal länger wie einen post eine minute lang^^


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Tag Frosti =P


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

soo dann schau mer mal ob warcraft 3 noch auf vista läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

ach die emogöttin ist ja auch noch da


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

Ich bin nicht da


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht da




glaub ich dir nicht


----------



## Lurock (29. August 2008)

"Emogöttin", "Animegroßmeister", "Geisteskrank und stolz drauf"...
Herrje, da fühlt man sich gleich ganz klein... =(


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

noch wer da oder so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Tag Frosti =P


ich bin eher als whity bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> glaub ich dir nicht


Wieso nicht


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Ja inzwischen wieder hab jetzt ein par aufnahmen von Css gemacht und versuch daraus jetzt nen musik video zu machen oder so was in der art und ich muss noch rumspielen wie ich das dann in die beste qualität komprimier :/ ich mag technick einfach nicht ist zu kompliziert


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

ui sind ja voll viele da -.- tse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Saytan (29. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> noch wer da oder so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo ich bin da


----------



## White-Frost (29. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ui sind ja voll viele da -.- tse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aber ala fehlt heut oder oder is se nur nich im icq und skype^^


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

me² auf jeden fall teilweiße ( warcraft 3 patches laden erfordert vieeeel konzentration ^^ )


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

aber en richtiges thema fehlt uns trotzdem noch


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

ala is nid da .. 
aber ich geh nimmer icq -.- schlimm da .. 14 leute spammen dich zu und du willst nur nen film kuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Ich bin auch da ihr dürft mich ent vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

des schon aaaaber was solls... gleich lass ich mich eh wider im multiplayer von warcraft abziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (29. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ala is nid da ..
> aber ich geh nimmer icq -.- schlimm da .. 14 leute spammen dich zu und du willst nur nen film kuken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tjaja so kanns sein^^
in einer woche hab ich bday endlich 18   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

*post von melith ignorier* 

hmm ein thema .. hmm


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

gratz ^^


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> tjaja so kanns sein^^
> in einer woche hab ich bday endlich 18
> 
> 
> ...



dann kansnte auch "legal" die harten alk getränke trinken o0


----------



## White-Frost (29. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> dann kansnte auch "legal" die harten alk getränke trinken o0


korrekt^^ und auto fahren^^ nur noch theorie und praktisch prüfung machen....
und wie ich feier weis ich auch nich in trauter 2 samkeit mitn mädel mit n paar freunden in münchen oder viele freunde bei mir daheim hmm^^


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> korrekt^^ und auto fahren^^ nur noch theorie und praktisch prüfung machen....
> und wie ich feier weis ich auch nich in trauter 2 samkeit mitn mädel mit n paar freunden in münchen oder viele freunde bei mir daheim hmm^^



ich würde paar meiner besten kumpels nehmenn feiern und am schluss ein paar mädels abschleppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

mal was anderes hatt wer lust auf n warcraft 3 match ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( kann aber leider so gut wie gar nix ;P )


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

wenn mein bnet acc nid banned wär ja ..^^


----------



## White-Frost (29. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> mal was anderes hatt wer lust auf n warcraft 3 match ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


grad nich die nächsten tage vielleicht mir hats n pc  zadepert und muss mir erst die frozen thron cd von nem freund besorgen...


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

haste lust auf dota ? ^^(is ne wc3 map) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

kanns tnich fix n neuen machen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wasn dota ? xD ( aber eigentlich ja warum net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

bin atm bg leechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist viel entspannter ^^

und wc3 zock ich eh nur mit kolegen im team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. August 2008)

N`abend ihr


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Shonen AI!!


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> kanns tnich fix n neuen machen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schade das ich kein wc3 installiert habe sonst würde ich mit dir dota zocken o0

ps: könnte ja meinen bruder fragen ob der mit dir zockt o0



Kamui schrieb:


> Shonen AI!!



gay!


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Wo ist eigendlich mein schnucki??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

nix gay^^


----------



## White-Frost (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Wo ist eigendlich mein schnucki???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kommt drauf an wer dein schnucki is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Bill kaulitz und Jimmy Blue Ochsenknecht


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> nix gay^^



klar ist shonen ai gay denn shonen ai sind schwulen animes also o0


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Bill kaulitz und Jimmy Blue Ochsenknecht



._. ........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...hass dich jetzt!!!!.....


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Wo ist eigendlich mein schnucki???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hier xD


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

xD neeeein MEEEIn schnucki


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

vielicht sollte ich aus dem thread verschwinden bevor ich ne gänsehaut bekomme


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

wer ist das? -.- ... 

emo hmm der typ von kill bill? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (29. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wer ist das? -.- ...
> 
> emo hmm der typ von kill bill?
> 
> ...


würd mich auch interessieren wer des is wohl auch kein so täglicher mitspammer
mir fehlen ala und der star trek freak....


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

mir fehlt nur ala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. August 2008)

Wer is dein schnucki??^^
vieleicht ich naja kann net  sein ich kenn dich ja gar net^^


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

du sicher nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*

bg leechen ist soo langweilig -.-


----------



## White-Frost (29. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mir fehlt nur ala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


typisch^^ was isn mit der heut war nich lang on im icq...



Crackmack schrieb:


> Wer is dein schnucki??^^
> vieleicht ich naja kann net  sein ich kenn dich ja gar net^^


das willst du gar nich hrhrhrhr


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

ich fass es nicht^^ da renn ich dir tage lang hinter her und krieg immer nur ein "


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

". und jetzt wo dich mal keine 2 stunden beachte würd um mich geweint^^ 
die ärzte haben recht....frauen wollen scheiße behandelt werden (nicht ernst nehmen ladies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ^^


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

awas das bild von ihr bei mybuffed ist ganz süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (29. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du sicher nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hab angefangen heut kräuter zu skillen und werd mitn patch schriftgelehrter!!!^^
und morgen kommt mein schnuckie ausn bayrischen wald zurück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jaaa die woche is endlich um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Crackmack (29. August 2008)

Du machst mir angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Du machst mir angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eure Paranoid art macht mir auch angst o0


----------



## White-Frost (29. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> awas das bild von ihr bei mybuffed ist ganz süss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://my.buffed.de/user/256549/
dat is süß das is n heißer feger sowas nur mal rl sehen zu dürfen boaaahh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   XD


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich fass es nicht^^ da renn ich dir tage lang hinter her und krieg immer nur ein "
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ENNNNDLICH hab schon gedacht ihr lässt mich hier alle alleine -.- erst nach mir schrein und dann verziehen sich alle



White-Frost schrieb:


> das willst du gar nich hrhrhrhr



Danke das du so nett zu mir bist....


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ENNNNDLICH hab schon gedacht ihr lässt mich hier alle alleine -.- erst nach mir schrein und dann verziehen sich alle



tja wir wollen dich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/verscheuchen


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

ich hab doch gesagt ich bin mein e-Peen in brawl verlängern xD
aber jetzt würd wieder alels gut, ich bin ja wieder da schnucki^^


----------



## Crackmack (29. August 2008)

Jetzt machst mir noch mehr angst oO


----------



## Crackmack (29. August 2008)

Omg die wohnt ja in der Schweiz o.O


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Ne...-.- jetzt ist egal jetzt geh ich wenn mich hier alle nur nieder machen und sowieso keiner aus unserer gruppe da ist dann kann ich auch mein buch weiter lesen.....


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Piiiiiep


----------



## Crackmack (29. August 2008)

Wer macht dich runter?


----------



## White-Frost (29. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> tja wir wollen dich nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hät gern ala und den star trek freak wieder und der meister spammer himself sagt auch kein wort auser mich zu begrüßen lurock wo bist du^^ ich will meinen altens pamm wieder
ich vermiss lod *heul*



Crackmack schrieb:


> Jetzt machst mir noch mehr angst oO


wer macht dir angst^^


----------



## White-Frost (29. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Omg die wohnt ja in der Schweiz o.O


ja zu weit weg *heul* XD
der star trek freak is wieder da !!!!^^


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ne...-.- jetzt ist egal jetzt geh ich wenn mich hier alle nur nieder machen und sowieso keiner aus unserer gruppe da ist dann kann ich auch mein buch weiter lesen.....



Wir mögen dich doch alle .................................NOT!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nicht ernst nehmen :>)


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ne...-.- jetzt ist egal jetzt geh ich wenn mich hier alle nur nieder machen und sowieso keiner aus unserer gruppe da ist dann kann ich auch mein buch weiter lesen.....


das ist doch wieder typisch frau. da bekommt sie die paar sekunden aufmerksamkeit nach der sie sich gelächzt hat und dann bin ich wieder luft -.-
ich glaub oben aufm dachboden hängt noch der strick vom vortag. den besuch ich jetzt mal


----------



## Crackmack (29. August 2008)

Du machst mir angst!!!^^


500Beiträge olololo!!!111 giev epix 


das musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

holy shit haben die mich bei warcraft 3 grad abgezogen xD

aber jetzt bin ich mal kurz da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( naja aber heut isses auch net besonders spannend und was spielen will ja anscheinent auch keiner / keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Crackmack (29. August 2008)

Hab mir wc3 letzte woche bestellt aba is noch net gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> ( naja aber heut isses auch net besonders spannend und was spielen will ja anscheinent auch keiner / keine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann geh ich "freudenhaus" da werden die dich alle "mögen" solange du geld hast :>


----------



## Emokeksii (29. August 2008)

Ahh ok ich bleib langsam kommen se ja alle zusammen^^

Selor ist der starktreak freak? xD gut das wir den spitznamen jetzt auch wissen.


----------



## Patso (29. August 2008)

ok bin wider weg is mir doch bischen zu "blöd " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ahh ok ich bleib langsam kommen se ja alle zusammen^^
> 
> Selor ist der starktreak freak? xD gut das wir den spitznamen jetzt auch wissen.



LoL? Selor, dein Name ist ein Anagramm? Geil!


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> dann geh ich "freudenhaus" da werden die dich alle "mögen" solange du geld hast :>


das erinnert mich an das buch "Vollidiot"^^
"All you can fuck" und nach 5min war er fertig xD


----------



## shartas (29. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/user/256549/
> dat is süß das is n heißer feger sowas nur mal rl sehen zu dürfen boaaahh
> 
> 
> ...




/sing


----------



## White-Frost (29. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Selor ist der starktreak freak? xD gut das wir den spitznamen jetzt auch wissen.


den weis jeder der hier normalerweise spammt... wo is den die alte runde


----------



## Crackmack (30. August 2008)

Ja wo? Lu is net da siu is net da ala is net da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das erinnert mich an das buch "Vollidiot"^^
> "All you can fuck" und nach 5min war er fertig xD



Das Buch war aber mal wirklich sehr gut...habs trotzdem nur als Nebenlektüre am stillen Örtchen verwendet ^^


----------



## White-Frost (30. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ja wo? Lu is net da siu is net da ala is net da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zez auch nich... nur die ganzen neuen da *iiihhh vor eckel*


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> den weis jeder der hier normalerweise spammt... wo is den die alte runde



also ich bin hier fehlt noch der mit dem schwulen signatur, lurock.....ala, der star treak nerd und das waren glaub alle o0 (ups hab siu udn zez vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ja zu weit weg *heul* XD
> der star trek freak is wieder da !!!!^^


weit weg? tse .. 30min zug fahren dann wär ich da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> LoL? Selor, dein Name ist ein Anagramm? Geil!



Sorzzara!!!! Endlich^^ hab schon gedacht lässt dich gar nicht mehr blicken



White-Frost schrieb:


> den weis jeder der hier normalerweise spammt... wo is den die alte runde



Fals dus gemerkt hast ich spam hier normalerweiße nicht ^^


----------



## Patso (30. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> zez auch nich... nur die ganzen neuen da *iiihhh vor eckel*



geh halt in unseren alten WAR thread muharhar xD


----------



## sTereoType (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Das Buch war aber mal wirklich sehr gut...habs trotzdem nur als Nebenlektüre am stillen Örtchen verwendet ^^


ich auch auf nem camping tripp, aber das war so geil hats dann schnell durch. vorallem ist mir so ziemlich alles mal passiert was er beschreibt^^


----------



## White-Frost (30. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> also ich bin hier fehlt noch der mit dem schwulen sigantur lurock.....ala der star treak nerd und das waren glaub alle o0 (ups hab siu vergessen .D)


ihr vergesst alle zez oder so die richtung XD
das waren noch spam nächte damals vaniar, zez, minas, lod, lurock, ala hachja wie die zeit vergeht^^


----------



## shartas (30. August 2008)

nachtschwärmer wurde jetzt vom war stammtisch übernommen müssen doch schonmal üben das das später bei den keeps auch klapt


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

irgendwie seit ihr alle so wirr -.-^^

ich sollte weniger trinken glaubs Oo


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ihr vergesst alle zez oder so die richtung XD
> das waren noch spam nächte damals vaniar, zez, minas, lod, lurock, ala hachja wie die zeit vergeht^^



und dann kam ich udn es wurde ab 1uhr richtig lustig o0


----------



## shartas (30. August 2008)

möp pc hat rumgespckt


----------



## White-Frost (30. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Fals dus gemerkt hast ich spam hier normalerweiße nicht ^^


dafür sei der gott auch gepriesen des würde ich nich lang durchstehen^^

jenny und xely sind auch spordarisch mal jede woch einmal hier die könnten sich auch blicken *schwärm* XD


----------



## Crackmack (30. August 2008)

Morgen wieder einkaufen gehen Kein trinken mehr nur noch Orangensaft -.-


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ihr vergesst alle zez oder so die richtung XD
> das waren noch spam nächte damals vaniar, zez, minas, lod, lurock, ala hachja wie die zeit vergeht^^


spam .. *whitys counter ankuk* hahaha ... 
ehm jo .. 

haha wie geil arena partner so .. ey wollen wa arena machen?
ich : hmm hab getrunken
er: ich gekifft und?
hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber muss sagen macht echt spass so zu zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> irgendwie seit ihr alle so wirr -.-^^
> 
> *ich sollte weniger trinken glaubs Oo*


weniger trinken? *FREFLER!*
das schreit nach neuen zündkerzen *hinstell*
achja und der Robby für keksii^^ *hinstell*


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> möp pc hat rumgespckt



oh noez!!!!!! the freaky guy are doppelposting!!


----------



## Emokeksii (30. August 2008)

Naja leuts...ich packs white hat mal wieder irgend nen problem mit mir....


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> dafür sei der gott auch gepriesen des würde ich nich lang durchstehen^^
> 
> jenny und xely sind auch spordarisch mal jede woch einmal hier die könnten sich auch blicken *schwärm* XD



xely sowiso 

*fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* mag ihr pic irgendwie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> spam .. *whitys counter ankuk* hahaha ...
> ehm jo ..
> 
> haha wie geil arena partner so .. ey wollen wa arena machen?
> ...


virtueler schwanz vergleich?^^ ich editiere meine beiträge und poste nich 5 mal hintereinander wen ich ein wort änder^^


----------



## Crackmack (30. August 2008)

Der Orangensaft is au weg -.-


----------



## White-Frost (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> xely sowiso
> 
> *fanboy
> 
> ...


des mit den untoten oder des von ihrem profil XD


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> weniger trinken? *FREFLER!*
> das schreit nach neuen zündkerzen *hinstell*
> achja und der Robby für keksii^^ *hinstell*



das war auch ironisch gemeint .. ohne alk hält man es mit euch keine 2min aus !


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> des mit den untoten oder des von ihrem profil XD


2nd one 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> xely sowiso
> 
> *fanboy
> 
> ...


ist ein richtiger jailbait nee?^^

edit: mist ich dachte ihr meint keksii -.- 
       /target keksii
       /kneel


----------



## White-Frost (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 2nd one
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer nich wer nich XD


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> virtueler schwanz vergleich?^^ ich editiere meine beiträge und poste nich 5 mal hintereinander wen ich ein wort änder^^


tu ich auch nid !

aber ich klick nicht immer auf edit weil ich schicht zu faul bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das war auch ironisch gemeint .. ohne alk hält man es mit euch keine 2min aus !



stimmt doch gar nicht ich trink auch nur manchmal....abern ur wenn ich feiern geh o0

und wenn ich zocke......und wenn ich manchmal im buffed forum bin und und und...aber glaubt ja nicht ich hätte ein alkohol problem!!!!!!! ich trinke und trinke und fall dann um.....wo ist das problem dabei!!!!


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ist ein richtiger jailbait nee?^^



schöne frauen muss man lieben ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sie spielt warlock
und hat nen guten musik geschmack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> stimmt doch gar nicht ich trink auch nur manchmal....abern ur wenn ich feiern geh o0
> 
> und wenn ich zocke......und wenn ich manchmal im buffed forum bin und und und...aber glaubt ja nicht ich hätte ein alkohol problem!!!!!!! ich trinke und trinke und fall dann um.....wo ist das problem dabei!!!!


ich trinken nur an tagen die mit g enden und mittwochs !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## White-Frost (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schöne frauen muss man lieben ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


einfach nur /sing zu allem^^ (und auch noch bayrischer herkunft gehts noch besser XDD)


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich trinken nur an tagen die mit g enden und mittwochs !!!!!!!!!!




ohje

ps: ich bin grad betrunken udn sitze nackt vorm pc o0 (das mit dem nackt isn scherz o0)


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

jo würd besser gehen .. wenn sie meine nachbarin wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber man kann nicht alles haben wa


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2008)

SÄUFERPACK!


----------



## sTereoType (30. August 2008)

mist jetzt hat mich jeder falsch verstanden^^

@melih wenn ich allein zuhause bin ist das standard xD

edit: @ selor ruhig brauner^^ hier hast nen jägermeister . hopp hopp, rin in kopp ;-)


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ohje
> 
> ps: ich bin grad betrunken udn sitze nackt vorm pc o0



wenn du ne frau wärst würde hier folgendes stehen:
OMFG GIEV PIC

.. da du aber m¨änlich bist
IHHH !! GEH WEG FREAK !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> mist jetzt hat mich jeder falsch verstanden^^
> 
> @melih wenn ich allein zuhause bin ist das standard xD



wir verstehen alles richtig .. nur nicht so wie du es meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @melih wenn ich allein zuhause bin ist das standard xD



das warn nur scherz xD

ic hbin zwar betrunken aber nackt vorm pc sitzen mach ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (30. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ohje
> 
> ps: ich bin grad betrunken udn sitze nackt vorm pc o0




schonwieder einer irgendwie hört man das bei buffed öfters dasd die leute nackt vorm pc zocken


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> schonwieder einer irgendwie hört man das bei buffed öfters dasd die leute nackt vorm pc zocken



das war eigendlich nurn witz aber naja keine versteht hier ironie^^


----------



## Pente (30. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 manchmal macht ihr mir wirklich angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (30. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das warn nur scherz xD
> 
> ic hbin zwar betrunken aber nackt vorm pc sitzen mach ich nicht
> 
> ...


kann denn hier mal keiner zu seinen witz stehen? ist ja schlimm wenn man am ende immer als schlimmer da steht^^

@pente ist der spruch mittlerweile ein makro bei dir?^^


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> manchmal macht ihr mir wirklich angst
> ...



obwohl eh nur 60% wahr ist weil die meisten scherzen oder betrunken sind oder beides



@stereotyp wenn ich betrunken bin scherze ich oft o0


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2008)

Ich trink nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bzw. nur an ausgewiesenen Feiertagen


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

OMFG a mod! 
run !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
...

hmm bist du neuer mod? kenn dich irgendwie gar nicht Oo..


----------



## Crackmack (30. August 2008)

Ein Mod!!! ahh *versteck* ich wars nich


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

das ist ein low level mod guckt euch sein postcounter an!! den schaffen wir alleine "*fröhlich den mod farmen geh*


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> kann denn hier mal keiner zu seinen witz stehen? ist ja schlimm wenn man am ende immer als schlimmer da steht^^
> 
> @pente ist der spruch mittlerweile ein makro bei dir?^^



hmm ist das ein mod aus der war abteilung oda wie? .. ihr seit schuld !

Giev nox back xD


----------



## shartas (30. August 2008)

iwo pent ist en ganz zahmer mod der tut nix im gegensatz zu dem bösenbösen zam


----------



## sTereoType (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm ist das ein mod aus der war abteilung oda wie? .. ihr seit schuld !
> 
> Giev nox back xD


guck mal in meine sig und in seine.^^ und ja er ist aus dem WAR-Forum ;-)


----------



## Patso (30. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das ist ein low level mod guckt euch sein postcounter an!! den schaffen wir alleine "*fröhlich den mod farmen geh*



wärs mit gms doch auch so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (30. August 2008)

Will au n Mod sein und bannen können und closen wie werd ich n so n Mod? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

I hate low level WAR mods *going to camp the low mod*


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

grml ihr seit schuld !!!!!!!!

wtb [schöne frau] die mir den rücken massieren kann .. hasse verspannungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Will au n Mod sein und bannen können und closen wie werd ich n so n Mod?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



erstmal musst du mehr posts als ich + lurock zusammen haben ..
wenn du das erreicht hast kannst du evtl mod werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> grml ihr seit schuld !!!!!!!!
> 
> wtb [schöne frau] die mir den rücken massieren kann .. hasse verspannungen
> 
> ...



ich kann dir ein [shonen-ai liebhaber] zum rückenmassieren geben xD


----------



## Pente (30. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @pente ist der spruch mittlerweile ein makro bei dir?^^



Makro? Nein ... aber gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Melih schrieb:


> das ist ein low level mod guckt euch sein postcounter an!! den schaffen wir alleine "*fröhlich den mod farmen geh*



Pah alle auf einen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich warn euch vor: ich droppe nichts!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich kann dir ein [shonen-ai liebhaber] zum rückenmassieren geben xD



ne will keinen schuwlen der mir seinen stock in anus schieben will ..
giev yuri babe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von mir aus auch 2^^


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Pah alle auf einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/who cares
0 player found


udn nun alle auf dem armen mod!!!!


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Makro? Nein ... aber gute Idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



drops sind egal .. killpics > all


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne will keinen schuwlen der mir seinen stock in anus schieben will ..
> giev yuri babe
> 
> 
> ...



könnt ich amchen am besten welche die männer hassen du ndich dann aus dem zimemr rausprügeln und dann ihre  *zwinker* machen


----------



## sTereoType (30. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich kann dir ein [shonen-ai liebhaber] zum rückenmassieren geben xD


waren das nicht die homosexuell "angehauchten" mangas/animes?

p.s homosexuell bitte nicht abwertend verstehen


----------



## Patso (30. August 2008)

schade hab schon auf lvl 60 modrechte gehofft *cry* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

ich hab ne webcam .. mir egal .. ich stells dann ins internet und verdien massig kohle *g*


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> waren das nicht die homosexuell "angehauchten" mangas/animes?
> 
> p.s homosexuell bitte nicht abwertend verstehen



doch ..
2 männer in einem zimmer und weiter will ich es mir nicht vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> waren das nicht die homosexuell "angehauchten" mangas/animes?
> 
> p.s homosexuell bitte nicht abwertend verstehen



jop waren sie deswegen hab ich das auch gesagt (damit er ne gänsehaut bekommt wenn er isch das bildlich vorstelllt)



@all 

gweb ma bei googel bilder Yaoi ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> jop waren sie deswegen hab ich das auch gesagt (damit er ne gänsehaut bekommt wenn er isch das bildlich vorstelllt)



*hintergrundbild ankuk* hach die welt ist noch normal ..

ich stell mir sowas nie bildlich vor .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (30. August 2008)

was post ich hier eigentlich noch?^^ bin ja so ziemlich der letzte aus der stammrunde , mal davon abgesehen das schnucki weg ist^^


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

Gebt alle mal bei googel bilder Yaoi ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (30. August 2008)

NEEEEEIN las smich nicht alleine mit diesen barbaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (30. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> was post ich hier eigentlich noch?^^ bin ja so ziemlich der letzte aus der stammrunde , mal davon abgesehen das schnucki weg ist^^




bin aunoch da war aber ne schwache leistung von den anderen alles desateure tztztz


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Gebt alle mal bei googel bilder Yaoi ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da ich weis was es ist tu ich es nicht ...
yuri /neko gebe ich hingegen immer gerne ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (30. August 2008)

So wieder da musste schnell Laptop ins zimmer porten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da ich weis was es ist tu ich es nicht ...
> yuri /neko gebe ich hingegen immer gerne ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab mein inneren schweinehund überwunden und YAOI eingeben un die bilder anguckt........ich glaub ich werd nie wieder einschlafen können


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2008)

Ich bin auch noch dahaaa!


----------



## sTereoType (30. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hab mein inneren schweinehund überwunden und YAOI eingeben un die bilder anguckt........ich glaub ich werd nie wieder einschlafen können


du hast das doch vorgeschlagen?^^


----------



## Crackmack (30. August 2008)

So bin ma Film schaun (nein kein solcher film den ihr denk den ich denke das ihr denk das i den schau )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> du hast das doch vorgeschlagen?^^



jop aber ich wusste net was für bilder da kommen bei google bilder deswegen hab ich geguckt.....und als erstes hab ich laut geschrien und gesagt "my eye it hurts!!!!" udn nu kann ich nicht mehr schlafen -.-



ps: bei lucky star gab es auch so eine szene wo kagami ein manga gefunden hat


----------



## Raqill (30. August 2008)

Montag geht wieder die Schule los D: ...


----------



## White-Frost (30. August 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Montag geht wieder die Schule los D: ...


hab noch 2 wochen^^


----------



## Carcharoth (30. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Will au n Mod sein und bannen können und closen wie werd ich n so n Mod?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Garnicht mehr. Leute die sich danach erkundigen sind direkt disqualifiziert ^^


----------



## Patso (30. August 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Montag geht wieder die Schule los D: ...



für mich net hab noch 2 wochen ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2008)

Beachtet mich ._.

Und ich hab noch bis Oktober Semesterferien


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Garnicht mehr. Leute die sich danach erkundigen sind direkt disqualifiziert ^^


und mich will zam nid weil ich mehr posts hab als er *g*

@melih .. selber schuld .. bei mir wars zum glück nur kleines bild auf soner alles über manga seite .. und darunter steht so: Pics of some men in love... ich dacht nur .. no way 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Beachtet mich ._.
> 
> Und ich hab noch bis Oktober Semesterferien



mach ma ne bessere  sig -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2008)

Was ist denn an der Sig falsch?


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

steht star trek *g*

weis nid .. irgendwie so leuchtig -.- mags nid wenn es zuviel leuchtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2008)

Sollst ja auch nicht stundenlang draufglotzen :O


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und mich will zam nid weil ich mehr posts hab als er *g*
> 
> @melih .. selber schuld .. bei mir wars zum glück nur kleines bild auf soner alles über manga seite .. und darunter steht so: Pics of some men in love... ich dacht nur .. no way
> 
> ...




naja ich was ich mache damit ich ich diese YAOi bilder aus dem kopf bekomme o0


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Sollst ja auch nicht stundenlang draufglotzen :O



mach ich aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> naja ich was ich mache damit ich ich diese YAOi bilder aus dem kopf bekomme o0



ich hab einfach andere bilder angekukt nach 10min hatte ich das eine 10mal 10 pixel bild weg.. wenn du ganze seite bei google angezeigt hast also in ca 40 stunden oder so hast alles wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mach ich aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sag ich nur einz zu: Sachen gibts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt vieles .. nur mich gibts nur einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr würde die welt nicht verkraften *g*


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich hab einfach andere bilder angekukt nach 10min hatte ich das eine 10mal 10 pixel bild weg.. wenn du ganze seite bei google angezeigt hast also in ca 40 stunden oder so hast alles wieder weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne ich geh zu mein 2tes lieblingsforum und da vergesse ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jup
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber ich wet tmit dir du schaffsts nicht mit der nase deine ellebogenspitzen zu berühren ^^


----------



## Raqill (30. August 2008)

Minas jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

doch hab ich ma geschafft ! aber da war mein arm gebrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Melih .. vlt kenn ich dein 2tes lieblingsforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindest wenns eines der 50 foren bin wo ich angeldet bin und 1 post hab (bruacht man oft damit man bilder ankuken darf -.- grml)


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Minas jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jop .. ich mag neko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 neko girls 111elf 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> doch hab ich ma geschafft ! aber da war mein arm gebrochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mach nen beweisfoto ! xD


----------



## Raqill (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jop .. ich mag neko
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Neko ? :3


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> doch hab ich ma geschafft ! aber da war mein arm gebrochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn du ein wenig überlegt das weiß du um was es in diesem forum geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und iwe es heißt ^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

mein arm ist seit 3 jahren nimmer gebrochen .. und das find ich auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat verdammt weh getan -.-


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Neko ? :3



anime mädchen mit katzen schwanz udn katzenohren (sind ziemlich süss aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wenn du ein wenig überlegt das weiß du um was es in diesem forum geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



eben .. worum ist klar .. und da bleiben ca 50 übrig .. welches weis ich halt nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (30. August 2008)

ach fu das hätt ich gern gesehen also das mit nase -> ellebogenspitze ^^


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> eben .. worum ist klar .. und da bleiben ca 50 übrig .. welches weis ich halt nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



worum geht es da?^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Neko ? :3





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sowas^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> worum geht es da?^^


wenn ich deinen text richtig ableite um anime p0rn ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn ich deinen text richtig ableite um anime p0rn ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



um anime ja aber um p0rn nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn ich deinen text richtig ableite um anime p0rn ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hentai wäre der fachbegriff dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja sowas weis whity wieder XD


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

woher nur ..
wenn es nur um anime geht .. wie willst du solche bilder ausm kopf bringen? -.- .. leute gibts


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> woher nur ..
> wenn es nur um anime geht .. wie willst du solche bilder ausm kopf bringen? -.- .. leute gibts



hab die YAOI bilder schon vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: bei dem forum geht es um shoujo ai udn nciht um yuri oder hentai nur um shoujo ai


----------



## Patso (30. August 2008)

hmm shoujo ai  jetzt muss ich schon wieder googeln ( bin halt a bisala a noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hab die YAOI bilder schon vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hätt die nicht so schnell vergessen oO ..
shoujo ai = billig form von ecci + lesben
ecci = harmlose form von yuri
yuri = lesben hentai

muss spannend sein eine geschichte über ein frauenliebespaar zu lesen und nie was spannendes zu sehen Oo..


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

egal bin ma off pennen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cya


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> muss spannend sein eine geschichte über ein frauenliebespaar zu lesen und nie was spannendes zu sehen Oo..




jop is spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn du mit der story erstmal richtig vertraut bist wird es dann echt spannend bei shoujo ai^^


----------



## White-Frost (30. August 2008)

bin auch weg gute nacht


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

na toll jetzt gehen alle weg ....aber genau dann wenn wir anfangen über shoujo ai zu disskutieren o0


----------



## Patso (30. August 2008)

xD grausam... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> xD grausam...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was ist grausam? o0


----------



## Raqill (30. August 2008)

Das du mit niemanden diskutieren kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Patso (30. August 2008)

ach nix ich änders wen ich lust hab war wider so n erst posten dannn denken moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

ach irh seit ja auch noch da xD

*versuchen mit dem rest zu diskutieren*


----------



## Patso (30. August 2008)

jop ^^ 

zählt shoujo ai  eigentlich als richtige "kunstrichtung " ? ( sry aber ich hab von so anime whatever zegus 0 aber auch absolut 0 ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Raqill (30. August 2008)

ich hab auch 0 anime ahnung D: lasst uns über was anderes diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (30. August 2008)

n'abend!

ich wär auch mal für was außer anime und dota ...


----------



## Patso (30. August 2008)

essen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (30. August 2008)

Essen? immer doch, hab heute gegrillt und ne neue sauce ausprobiert


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2008)

Star Trek :-P


----------



## Rhokan (30. August 2008)

Dan kann ich net mitreden :-O ach ich glaub ich geh pennen^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2008)

Mist verdammt ^^


----------



## Patso (30. August 2008)

möge die macht mit dir sein !

ach ne des wars net star trek  hab ich mich net so viel mit beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

ich glaub nicht das shoujo ai ne eigene "Kunstrichtung" ist das ist glaunb nur ein genre von der mange kunstrichtung



ps: gibt auch witzige udn süsse shoujo ai bilder





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



o0


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

What seems to be the Problem? Grad von einer entnervenden WC Partie zurück ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2008)

Eh? Ist klar das es entnervend ist... je nachdem wieviele es waren wirds auf nem WC ziemlich eng...


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Ich hätte vielleicht noch eine "3" hinter das WC setzen sollen, um dem Post einen erfassbaren Sinn zu geben XD


----------



## Patso (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich hätte vielleicht noch eine "3" hinter das WC setzen sollen, um dem Post einen erfassbaren Sinn zu geben XD



da haben mich die schweine heut auch schon abgezogen *cry* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Daiji- (30. August 2008)

Mal liebe Grüße an all die "Nachtschwärmer" hier lass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schlaft später gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich hätte vielleicht noch eine "3" hinter das WC setzen sollen, um dem Post einen erfassbaren Sinn zu geben XD



Wing Commander 3? Wer war als Mark Hamill kostümiert ^^?

Bimmbamm


----------



## Black Muffin (30. August 2008)

Black Muffin is back!!!!


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Black Muffin is back!!!!



*freu*


----------



## Tobi184 (30. August 2008)

Guten Abend liebe Nachtschwärmer : )
Bin neu hier und wollte mal schauen was ihr so treibt da ich warte bis ich wieder mit meiner Freundin telen kann^^ 
Freue mich über Antworten oder Anregungen über vernünftige Beschäftigung in der Nacht.
Lg euer Nachtschwärmer ; )


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

Tobi184 schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebe Nachtschwärmer : )
> Bin neu hier und wollte mal schauen was ihr so treibt da ich warte bis ich wieder mit meiner Freundin telen kann^^
> Freue mich über Antworten oder Anregungen über vernünftige Beschäftigung in der Nacht.
> Lg euer Nachtschwärmer ; )



wir diskutieren ernste (zu 99% eh sinnlose) theman über animes udn sonst alles was es auf der welt gibt hier ist es wie in ein chat room kann man sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (30. August 2008)

Soo, jetzt fängt nei mir der Raid an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobi184 (30. August 2008)

Na das hört sich doch Klasse an^^
Nur leider bin ich kein Animefan mehr, früher zwar sehr, aber hat sich verloren : I


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

Tobi184 schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch Klasse an^^
> Nur leider bin ich kein Animefan mehr, früher zwar sehr, aber hat sich verloren : I



für unterhalten uns nicht nru übr anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das war nur ein beispiel wir unterhalten udn eigendlich um jenes udn das und so halt ^^


----------



## Tobi184 (30. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> für unterhalten uns nicht nru übr anime
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na dann gehts ja^^
Wieso seid ihr alle so spät noch wach wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

<---ist ein typischer nachtschwärmer der erst bei um 6 uhr morgens müde wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobi184 (30. August 2008)

Hehe, ja kenn ich gut  ; )
Wann stehst du denn immer auf?^^


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

zwischen 11 und 14 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (30. August 2008)

da steh ich auch immer auf - nomralerweiße gehe ich aber um 3 ins bett :>


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

naja das mach ich eh nur im wochende oder wenn ich urlaub hab ....


wenn ich arbeiten mus steh ich imer um 7 auf


----------



## Tobi184 (30. August 2008)

Jo so bin ich die letzten Tage auch immer erwacht, zuerst hab ich ziemlich dumm geguckt als es 15 Uhr war xD
Bin eigt. ja frühaufsteher, egal wie spät es wird. Aber ich werde nun wohl doch noch zum "Schläfer" ; )


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

naja wenn ich dann wieder arbeiten muss gewöhn ich es mir 2 tage davor ab so spät isn bett zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobi184 (30. August 2008)

Hehe, bei mir geht es Montag schon wieder los ; (
Ich werde jetz schlafen gehen, ist ja wirklich scho sehr spät : )
Gute Nacht ihr Langaufbleiber und Spätaufsteher


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

na dann cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: werd glaub noch ne weile da bleiben ^^


----------



## Zez (30. August 2008)

hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Nabend, ich eröffne dann mal die heutige N8Schwärmerrunde ^^


----------



## White-Frost (30. August 2008)

in der hoffnung das mehr klassik reinkommt^^ guten abend


----------



## Crackmack (30. August 2008)

huhu leute sagt ma spielt wer von euch  metin2? hab mich grad angemeldet aba kann mich net einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (30. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> huhu leute sagt ma spielt wer von  metin2? hab mich grad angemeldet aba kann mich net einloggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne sry zock ich nich


----------



## riesentrolli (30. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> huhu leute sagt ma spielt wer von  metin2? hab mich grad angemeldet aba kann mich net einloggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


is das sowas wie murat 3 und erhan 5? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> is das sowas wie murat 3 und erhan 5?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich geruhte zu lollen =)


----------



## xFraqx (30. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> is das sowas wie murat 3 und erhan 5?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ne son Asia Grinder.


----------



## Crackmack (30. August 2008)

Wo sind n die Nachtschwärmer hier hat seit 25 min keiner was gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2008)

Nicht da


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Grad Highlife im TS² das lenkt vom Posten ab ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. August 2008)

@Sorzzara: In deiner Sig fehlt eindeutig Piccolo und Buu. ;(


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Buu war in einer ursprünglichen Version drin, aber der passte irgendwie nicht ins Bild...

Ausserdem ist Cell in meinen Augen der coolste aller Bösewichter =)


Und Piccolo ist ein Weichkeks im Vergleich zu den Sayajin *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (30. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wo sind n die Nachtschwärmer hier hat seit 25 min keiner was gepostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich muss mich durch n anderes forum wühlen^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Buu war in einer ursprünglichen Version drin, aber der passte irgendwie nicht ins Bild...


Weil er rosa ist? :O


Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist Cell in meinen Augen der coolste aller Bösewichter =)


Neeee....jaaa....ach darum gehts doch garnicht.


Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und Piccolo ist ein Weichkeks im Vergleich zu den Sayajin *g*


Aber wesentlich intelligenter.^^


----------



## Saytan (30. August 2008)

Hellö


----------



## White-Frost (30. August 2008)

hi


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. August 2008)

moin leute, na wie gehts euch so? ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Weil er rosa ist? :O


Genau deswegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Neeee....jaaa....ach darum gehts doch garnicht.


Für mich schon...wollte in der Endversion genau einen einzigen Bösewicht drinhaben...und keiner ist so cool wie Cell =)



> Aber wesentlich intelligenter.^^


No need think, just need kamehameha! ^^


----------



## Crackmack (30. August 2008)

Pfff Kamehameha Pyroblast crit ololo!!!111owned ich bin xxxImbaroXXorxxx


das musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (30. August 2008)

n' abend,   was ham wir heute fürn thema?


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Kamehameha und wie hoch SonGoku critten kann ^^


----------



## Rhokan (30. August 2008)

Naja ich guck mal ob die Beta-Server wieder gehen....

&#8364;: natürlich nicht, wie klar.... T.T


----------



## shartas (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Kamehameha und wie hoch SonGoku critten kann ^^







OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melih (30. August 2008)

Nabend mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was macht ihr so?


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2008)

and no ones 'ere


----------



## Sorzzara (31. August 2008)

It´se me, Mario!

9k reichen nichtmal für ein Dodon Pa, viel zuwenig für ein Kamehameha!

Also, wie hoch crittet SonGoku?


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2008)

Drölfmillibausenilliard'n


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> It´se me, Mario!
> 
> 9k reichen nichtmal für ein Dodon Pa, viel zuwenig für ein Kamehameha!
> 
> Also, wie hoch crittet SonGoku?



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vq5csKvXCT4


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Was macht ihr so ich schau grad Miracle das so n Eishockey film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (31. August 2008)

Warten das der doofe Beta-Server wieder geht! argh


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2008)

und ich geh pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (31. August 2008)

Musik hören und das Forum durch stöbern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## White-Frost (31. August 2008)

bin auch weg auch wen ich schon lang nix mehr geschrieben hab jetz so ganz XD


----------



## JonesC (31. August 2008)

Ich habe gerade ein paar Quests in Hdr und GW gemacht, und wollt jetzt nochmal meine Nudeln warm machen, einen Film gucken und schlafen, denn morgen muss ich arbeiten^^


----------



## Sorzzara (31. August 2008)

Schön ist das Studentenleben =) Ferien noch bis Anfang Oktober 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (31. August 2008)

schön ist auch assi sein und nix arbeiten sich nicht zu waschen un den ganzen Tag MMOs zu zocken
aber ich muss wohl arbeiten wenn ich geldverdienen will^^


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

einer der den ganzen tag nur MMOs macht udn von hartz 4 lebt hmm.... wäre doch eher ne schande und ziemlich langweilig o0


----------



## Sorzzara (31. August 2008)

Vorurteile gegen Studenten


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. August 2008)

Mua. Habs nochmal in den Thread geschafft. ;D


----------



## Kamui Shiro (31. August 2008)

gz du pinke königin in Öl^^


----------



## chopi (31. August 2008)

Das waren genza 10 closedbilder,ich bin zufrieden mit uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

hat wer den zähler thread gesehen?

die mods haben ihn geclosed ohne kommentar.....hätte erwartet das ein mod auch ein closed bild macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. August 2008)

Bin dann auch pennen. Machts gut.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (31. August 2008)

tjo die olen wieder anders sein als wir so tun als würden se net kindischs ein..
diese komischen pinken königinnen in Öl!!


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> tjo die olen wieder anders sein als wir so tun als würden se net kindischs ein..
> diese komischen pinken königinnen in Öl!!



pinke königinnen in Öl? Das muss einen menschen erst einmal einfallen o0


----------



## chopi (31. August 2008)

Heute ist die letzte Nacht in der ich nicht darüber nachdenken muss,dass ich morgen aufstehn muss >.>
...bis freitag jedenfalls


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Keiner da mir  is langweilig unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

doch Melih ist da !!!


----------



## chopi (31. August 2008)

Kannst ja in den buffedchannel kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...obwohl,da is auch nichts mehr los heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

kommt mal zum diesem thread 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...7547&st=540


einfahc nur lustig die beschweren sich über mich das ich off topic machen obwohl sie schon vorher nur off topic gemacht habe (und ab seite 28 bis zu letztes seite lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (31. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

welchen perversling macht schon so ein bild von seiner katze o0


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

der der bdas bild gepostet hat???


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

jop


ps; bist du nciht einer von diesen eier fanatiker?


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

jep kräuterei ftw


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

naja zwar sind eure "anführer" ein wenig verrückt und so aber jedem das seine o0


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

so hab nun neues ava udn signatur :>

Death Note > all


----------



## White-Frost (31. August 2008)

buahah ich darf heut hochpuschen wie guten abend alle


----------



## Siu (31. August 2008)

Joa. Nabend unso


----------



## Lurock (31. August 2008)

Namd


----------



## Saytan (31. August 2008)

guten abend,pfff heute früher pennen gehen morgen schule -.-.-.-


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> guten abend,pfff heute früher pennen gehen morgen schule -.-.-.-


hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hallo leute ^^ die katze oben is ja widerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (31. August 2008)

Schule? Hm.. Ich nich.. hab frei


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Schule? Hm.. Ich nich.. hab frei


angeber ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. August 2008)

Boah, war das ein derbes Wochenende...


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Boah, war das ein derbes Wochenende...


naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 diesmal passt der smily ! :>


----------



## Siu (31. August 2008)

Bei mir nicht. War eher chillig :X


----------



## Kamui Shiro (31. August 2008)

ioch habe das wochenende mit HYBRIS verpennt ist ein Lead spiel!


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2008)

tach bitchas ^^
kaz'rogal down .. nur noch 2 bosse dann hyjal clear entlich
edit meint: und er dropt nur mist -.-


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tach bitchas ^^
> kaz'rogal down .. nur noch 2 bosse dann hyjal clear entlich
> edit meint: und er dropt nur mist -.-


na du bengel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (31. August 2008)

omg.. Kaz'ronoob...
Wir sind derzeit in Sunwell.. erster Boss unso


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. August 2008)

maaan hört auf über WoW zu reden will auch spielen >.<


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> omg.. Kaz'ronoob...
> Wir sind derzeit in Sunwell.. erster Boss unso


ich bin aber gildenlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (31. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich bin aber gildenlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und manch einer hat wohl auch anderes zu tun wie 4-5 tage die woche zu raiden^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (31. August 2008)

Genau wichsen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2008)

Gewitter!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Gewitter!


aber voll !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na bei uns nich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2008)

Rollt grad bei uns an


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Rollt grad bei uns an


mwhahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> und manch einer hat wohl auch anderes zu tun wie 4-5 tage die woche zu raiden^^


jo eben darum bin ich gildenlos und raide nur am sonntag hyjal ^^


----------



## Lurock (31. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ist ein Lead spiel!


Was für ein Spiel?


----------



## Alanium (31. August 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Selor schrieb:


> Gewitter!


Gewitter sind toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. August 2008)

Schnuggi, der alte Avatar war besser!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Guten Abend allerseits!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gewitter sind scheiße da nervt mein vadder immer rum -.-


----------



## White-Frost (31. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Schnuggi, der alte Avatar war besser!


auch wens mir leid tut aber sign


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. August 2008)

awaaaas ^^ der jetz is viel heller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (31. August 2008)

Ich will auch n Gewitter : (

btw hi


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Schnuggi, der alte Avatar war besser!


recht haste


----------



## Rhokan (31. August 2008)

Was mach ich falsch dass niemand über meinen Ava redet? : (


----------



## Lurock (31. August 2008)

Du hast keine Titten!

Edit: Aber Amon Amarth ist kewl!


----------



## White-Frost (31. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Was mach ich falsch dass niemand über meinen Ava redet? : (


1. bist du nicht weiblich
2. ist es kein weibliches bild
3. is der ava meiner meinung nach langweilig^^
4. kenn ich deinen alten ava gar nich bzw. erinner mich nich dran wer bist du eigentlich?^^


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

und über meine neues ava redet keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> 1. bist du nicht weiblich
> 2. ist es kein weibliches bild
> 3. is der ava meiner meinung nach langweilig^^
> 4. kenn ich deinen alten ava gar nich bzw. erinner mich nich dran wer bist du eigentlich?^^


ich find das voll unfair die weiblichen user bekommen immer voll viel einträge ins GB :>


----------



## Rhokan (31. August 2008)

> 4. kenn ich deinen alten ava gar nich bzw. erinner mich nich dran wer bist du eigentlich?^^


Mein erster Ava war m Rammstein-Kreuz, danach das Logo von Ensiferum, jetzt der hier (Thors Hammer und der Amon Amarth-Schriftzug)


Ich glaube aber das is ganz gut so, an alas stelle würde mir das nach ner weile auf die eier gehen


----------



## Lurock (31. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> ich find das voll unfair die weiblichen user bekommen immer voll viel einträge ins GB :>


Kein Wunder, die, die die Einträge schreiben haben wohl schon lange keinen "Eintrag" mehr in ein "GB" gerammt... >.<


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, die, die die Einträge schreiben haben wohl schon lange keinen "Eintrag" mehr in ein "GB" gerammt... >.<


loool XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> loool XD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mach dir ein neuen acc such ein bild mit einer gut ausehenden mädchen drauf und richte deine mybuffed seite ein und dann haste deine 10000 Gb einträge


----------



## Rhokan (31. August 2008)

Jetzt weiß ich wieder wieso ich n neutralen ava hab der kein potentielles paarungsziel darstellt.


----------



## Alanium (31. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Mein erster Ava war m Rammstein-Kreuz, danach das Logo von Ensiferum, jetzt der hier (Thors Hammer und der Amon Amarth-Schriftzug)
> 
> 
> Ich glaube aber das is ganz gut so, an alas stelle würde mir das nach ner weile auf die eier gehen


Man gewöhnt sich dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich wieder wieso ich n neutralen ava hab der kein potentielles paarungsziel darstellt.



deswege nhab ich ein neues ava

die mit ihren lesbenbonus <.<


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

N`abend und bb leute hab grad Wc3 Human Kampagne gemacht jetzt gets weiter mit den untoten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (31. August 2008)

allyourbasearebelongtous oder wie willste das an einem abend schaffen?^^

bzw Roc oder Tft?


----------



## Siu (31. August 2008)

Hu Schnuffel ;>


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Roc


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> allyourbasearebelongtous oder wie willste das an einem abend schaffen?^^
> 
> bzw Roc oder Tft?



der macht Roc weil die erste kampagne bei roc mensch ist danach untote


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> deswege nhab ich ein neues ava
> 
> die mit ihren lesbenbonus <.<


jetz gibts von mir death note bonus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und melih bonus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2008)

OMFg .. so nur noch archi klatschen und hoffen das entlich mal was dropt ..


----------



## Rhokan (31. August 2008)

Die RoC Kampagne gefällt mir viel besser, bis auf das Ende, wie Arthas auf den Frostthron steigt in TfT ist einfach geil, das sollte auch in WotlK vorkommen


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2008)

jo arthas wie er halt illidan pwnaGeD !


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. August 2008)

so leute ich bin jetz off, morgen wieder schule :/ bis dann gn8


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2008)

cya


----------



## Rhokan (31. August 2008)

Noch jemand da?^^


----------



## Strongy (31. August 2008)

jo^^


----------



## Alanium (31. August 2008)

Ich bin noch da, muss aber auch gleich weg, hab' ja morgen Schule.^^


----------



## White-Frost (31. August 2008)

ne alas neues avatar hat alle verschreckt buahahahaha
tschuldige


----------



## Rhokan (31. August 2008)

Was haben alle gegen Alas neues Ava? : O


----------



## Alanium (31. August 2008)

Das war fies! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich bin dann mal pennen, ne. Gute Nacht euch allen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. August 2008)

Gute Nacht, Schnuggi!


----------



## Rhokan (31. August 2008)

Ich geh mal meinen Todesritter weiterspielen =) gute nacht


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2008)

und ich will archi entlich umhauen -.- kakgimps die sterben tse


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Sagt ma kann man seinen held wiederbeleben?^^ arthas is grad verreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2008)

omg .. .. wie kann der sterben? ARTHAS DER KÖNIG DER GEISEL`?!?!?! WAA .. gibts doch nid


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Ok habs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2008)

ich helf gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lollercoaster (31. August 2008)

ahhh was is denn hier passiert, da schaut man gemütlich mal "der nebel" an und da kommt schon der nächste schreck!
was sollen diese komischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 smilies im namen von manchen usern/ den meisten?!


----------



## Siu (31. August 2008)

Der Nebel.. ich hoffe nicht den neuen Film. Sonst muss ich an deinem Geschmack zweifeln. Ich guck gerade Bad Boys :X


----------



## lollercoaster (31. August 2008)

naja soooooooo neu is der nun auch wieder nicht^^
aber ein kleiner horrorfilm für zwischendurch tut auch mal gut, aber ich muss schon sagen der film is harte kost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und was is mit der antwort auf meine oben gestellte frage?


----------



## lollercoaster (31. August 2008)

VERDAMMT WIESO SIND DIE SMILIES WEG


----------



## Lurock (31. August 2008)

Minas, was sagst zu meiner neuen Sig?


----------



## Siu (31. August 2008)

Wie harte Kost? Du meinst The Fog - Nebel des Grauens oder welcher Nebelfilm?!


----------



## lollercoaster (31. August 2008)

nene ich meine The Mist


----------



## Siu (31. August 2008)

Ah gut. Den kenn ich nicht. Ist von Stephen King, dann sollte er ja einigermassen ok sein


----------



## Syane (1. September 2008)

oO im Zeitraum von 00:00 bis kurz vor ende der Nachtphase wurde hier nix geschrieben ! 

*push und weg*

n8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. September 2008)

Huhu leute 



Zomg scheiss battlenet xD


----------



## Rhokan (1. September 2008)

Das battle.net wird von cheatern regiert, traurig aber wahr (zumindest im höheren bereich)

nabend


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

Nabend


----------



## Siu (1. September 2008)

Nabend


----------



## Crackmack (1. September 2008)

Seit wan kann man im Battlenet cheaten ? Dachte das geht gar net


----------



## Rhokan (1. September 2008)

Maphack, Tiehack, alles gratis im Internet verfügbar, du gehst zwar das Risiko ein nen Ban zu kassieren, den aber frühestens mit dem nächsten Judgement-Day (so nennt Blizz die Banwellen)


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Nabend.


----------



## Crackmack (1. September 2008)

Sach ma zockst du auch battlenet wen ja welches lvl?^^


----------



## Rhokan (1. September 2008)

Nichtmehr, ich war mal richtig aktiv, das hat sich aber geändert

edit: musste soeben auf www.battle.net feststellen das mein account sogar schon gelöscht ist : / ich guck ma obs noch den ein oder anderen account von mir gibt


----------



## Crackmack (1. September 2008)

xD


----------



## Rhokan (1. September 2008)

Was für ne Rasse/taktik spielst du am liebsten?


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Battlenet Diablo oder Wc3?


----------



## Rhokan (1. September 2008)

Warcraft 3

zomfg blizz soll Warcraft 4 entwickeln : O


----------



## Crackmack (1. September 2008)

Nachtelfen oda untote


----------



## Rhokan (1. September 2008)

Was spielste dann für taktiken?


----------



## Crackmack (1. September 2008)

4 mine 1 altar wen fertig kaserne kaserne fertig >1 holz +hero machn >armee aufbaun oda so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (1. September 2008)

da felht noch iwo n haus^^ generell is die heldenwahl anfangs die größte entscheidung, deien armee kannst du entweder anpassen an deinen gegner oder irgendwas imbalancentes wie bären+dryaden pushen, und nie creepen und exe holen vergessen


----------



## Crackmack (1. September 2008)

Aba die verarschung is das ich imma gegen lvl 18er und so spielen muss und ich lvl 1 
ja ne is kla ^^


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Es gibt im WC 3 Battlenet Ränge? Rofl, wusste ich nicht....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (1. September 2008)

Klar gibts da Ränge^^ 
Es gibt mehrmals die Woche Turniere, Ränge im 1vs1, 2vs2, 3vs3, 4vs4 und FFA (jeder gegen jeden, 4 Spieler)


> Aba die verarschung is das ich imma gegen lvl 18ener und so spielen muss und ich lvl 1
> ja ne is kla ^^



Freu dich, das heißt das dein Gegner Skill im kellerbereich hat (oder er ne spielmechanik ausnutzt um an schwache gegner zu kommen => abuser) das battle.net sucht deine gegner nicht nach level sondern nach ihren Win/lose verhältnissen (die % zahlen, mit /stats name kannst du dir ingame kurze auskunft über ihre stats geben lassen)


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

omg wie sie halt wc3 zocken und mein pc wrath laden muss -.- grml 4% erst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. September 2008)

Naja ich werd mir bald nen neuen pc zulegen es lagt iwie immer-.- hab im mom au nen scheiss pc n wunder das das game überhaupt funkt-.-


----------



## Melih (1. September 2008)

Nabend ihr mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (1. September 2008)

hallo :/


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> omg wie sie halt wc3 zocken und mein pc wrath laden muss -.- grml 4% erst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wann hast du denn deinen Key bekommen? Oder läds den neuen Patch? Ich zocke gerade keine Beta mehr.


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Naja ich werd mir bald nen neuen pc zulegen es lagt iwie immer-.- hab im mom au nen scheiss pc n wunder das das game überhaupt funkt-.-


wc3 lagt ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (1. September 2008)

Wow, noch jemand mit nem Beta key, wenn es dich freut: northrend ist grade down, man kann nur DKs spielen (was aber derbst geil ist)


----------



## Winn (1. September 2008)

Auch mal ein Hallöchen Herrein^^


Na noch alle wach?^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



am 29.
und erst nun bemerkt XD

Beta-Test von Wrath of the Lich King&#8482;

Sie sind ausgewählt worden, am Beta-Test von World of Warcraft®: Wrath of the Lich King&#8482;. teilzunehmen. Willkommen!

Während des Beta-Tests werden Sie die Möglichkeit erhalten, den neuen Kontinent Nordend zu erkunden, die Heldenklasse Todesritter auszuprobieren und Charakterstufen jenseits der 70 zu erreichen. Wir freuen uns darauf, zu erfahren, welche Erfahrungen Sie mit dem Spiel machen, einschließlich denen in Bereichen wie Quests, Monster, Ästhetik und mehr. Darüber hinaus sind wir dankbar für jede Fehlermeldung. Benutzen Sie dafür einfach das Kommando &#8222;/bug&#8220;, welches weiter unten erklärt wird.


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wow, noch jemand mit nem Beta key, wenn es dich freut: northrend ist grade down, man kann nur DKs spielen (was aber derbst geil ist)


stell dir vor wie wayne mir northrend ist..
will ich gar nid zocken da ich mir das aufheben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



need dk


----------



## Rhokan (1. September 2008)

bei mri hat die beta heute den ganzen tag den bildschirm mit ner fehlermeldung geflooded:

FATAL:NOOBJECT|55239|Dynamic      

   ...... ich hab zuerst gedacht blizz will mir irgendwie mitteilen ich hätte keine skill  oder so


ich will ja nich spoilen aber..... die DK quests (vor allem die letzten 2) sind endsgeil!


----------



## Siu (1. September 2008)

Ich würd mir eher den DK aufheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Erstma aber alle Charaktere auf 80 bringen, die derzeit auf 70 sind. Dann ist die erste DK Flaute auch vorbei


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

hahaha noob ject 

zuwenig dmg gemacht *hahaha*
mach pritscreen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 need


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

He, an alle dir gerade erst kommen, ersma!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo du Wayne schon sagst= 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musst du auch mit ihm leben!


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich würd mir eher den DK aufheben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne mein ich hab key .. kuk mir dk an
und dann lvl ich wl auf 80 und hab nix verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pvp northrend ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> am 29.
> und erst nun bemerkt XD
> 
> Beta-Test von Wrath of the Lich King™
> ...



Phishing!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab ich dir geschickt!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> bei mri hat die beta heute den ganzen tag den bildschirm mit ner fehlermeldung geflooded:
> 
> FATAL:NOOBJECT|55239|Dynamic
> 
> ...



ich weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


will aber mal kuken wie er sich so spielt .. das siet man in den vids nid


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Phishing!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achja, ein Phisher (??) ich habe lange nach einem gesucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Phishing!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stell dir vor ich weis wie man ne https seite inklusive zertifikat ansehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war alles 100% richtig

faken ist nicht möglich aufgrund der post abfrage welche auf den blizzard mainserver geht ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
keine sorge ich fall nicht auf phishing deppen rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (1. September 2008)

Die neuen DK-Skins sehen größtenteils hammers aus (muss man aber das gesicht ändern bis sich plötzlich die haut verändert und dann wieder hautfarbe ändern 0o )


----------



## Crackmack (1. September 2008)

Ihc hap dich gehakt nun hap ihc dien acc daten !!111


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ihc hap dich gehakt nun hap ihc dien acc daten !!111




Content-Type:
text/html; charset=utf-8
Content-Type:
text/html; charset=utf-8
Stylesheets
https://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion/inclu...-client/wow.css
https://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion/includes/css.css
Skripte
https://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion/includes-client/wow.js
https://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion/inclu...AFC37E678E3DA37


glaube nicht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahja meine daten sind
name: deinemutta11elf
passwort: unddeischwestaknallichseitsie16ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ihc hap dich gehakt nun hap ihc dien acc daten !!111






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ihc hap dich gehakt nun hap ihc dien acc daten !!111


btw rechtschreibkurs wär mal was .. 

Ich habe dich gehackt, nun habe ich deine Account Daten!!! 111elf

... tse


----------



## Crackmack (1. September 2008)

o.O wirklich muss ich ma ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> btw rechtschreibkurs wär mal was ..
> 
> Ich habe dich gehackt, nun habe ich deine Account Daten!!! 111elf
> 
> ... tse


 
Das war doch mit absicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (1. September 2008)

hans lässt grüßen *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (1. September 2008)

Hm. Ich kann aber wohl eher erstma kein Wotlk spielen, wenn es erscheint. 1.10-1.7 erstma Grundwehrdienst, dann Studiumsplatz suchen/bewerben, dann Wohnungssuche, umziehen, Internet etc. pp. D:

Eigene Wohnung freu ich mich mit Freundin.. auf den Rest eher nich :<


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> btw rechtschreibkurs wär mal was ..


Minas... muss ich was sagen? =P


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

ab nem gewissen punkt sollte man schon schreiben lernen .. ich meine rechtschreibung ist mir egal aber wenn man hap ihc schreibt sollte man sich schon gedanken machen.

Ich könnte richtig schreiben aber ich bin zu faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nunja <3 opera wie viel man von ner seite rausfinden kann ist fast krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (1. September 2008)

hola,



don't have to be rich......................kiss.................^^


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hm. Ich kann aber wohl eher erstma kein Wotlk spielen, wenn es erscheint. 1.10-1.7 erstma Grundwehrdienst, dann Studiumsplatz suchen/bewerben, dann Wohnungssuche, umziehen, Internet etc. pp. D:
> 
> Eigene Wohnung freu ich mich mit Freundin.. auf den Rest eher nich :<



Mein beileid D: da hilft nur= 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Minas... muss ich was sagen? =P


ich bin schweizer ich hab nen grund anders zu sein !


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hm. Ich kann aber wohl eher erstma kein Wotlk spielen, wenn es erscheint. 1.10-1.7 erstma Grundwehrdienst, dann Studiumsplatz suchen/bewerben, dann Wohnungssuche, umziehen, Internet etc. pp. D:
> 
> Eigene Wohnung freu ich mich mit Freundin.. auf den Rest eher nich :<



haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da hilft nur saufen bis zum umfallen dann vergisst man sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich bin schweizer ich hab nen grund anders zu sein !






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (1. September 2008)

Thomas Anders?


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

ne hab keinen so verkakten namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hach mein itunes mag mich .. lässt genau das laufen was ich will 

disturbed 4tw^^


----------



## Rhokan (1. September 2008)

Was haben Lederhosen mit der Schweiz zu tun?


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Thomas Anders?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (1. September 2008)

sers


----------



## Rhokan (1. September 2008)

Wundert mich das noch keiner der ugly spammer die verfassungsfeindlichen uglies benutzt hat

nabend


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Was haben Lederhosen mit der Schweiz zu tun?



Nichts, das ist doch der sinn!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> sers






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

Wie plötzlich alles voll Smilies ist, sobald jmd plzdiekthxbye entdeckt... =P


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie plötzlich alles voll Smilies ist, sobald jmd plzdiekthxbye entdeckt... =P



Tut mir leid, ich kann nicht aufhören! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (1. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein lieblings ugly


----------



## Urengroll (1. September 2008)

ich hasse smilen!


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ich hasse smilen!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wundert mich das noch keiner der ugly spammer die verfassungsfeindlichen uglies benutzt hat


Erstmal alles durchlesen dann darfst du sagen was hier schon stand und was nicht... =P
Denn einer hat schon mal einen der besagten Smilies verwendet... Das war dumm von mir... =/


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Erstmal alles durchlesen dann darfst du sagen was hier schon stand und was nicht... =P
> Denn einer hat schon mal einen der besagten Smilies verwendet... Das war dumm von mir... =/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (1. September 2008)

man man man!


----------



## Rhokan (1. September 2008)

wow bald 1600 seiten


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> man man man!



Hab spaß, sieh es nicht so eng! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. September 2008)

So bin dan ma weg Morgen 6 uhr aufstehen-.-
Ich würde den umbringen der schule erfunden hat wens den noch geben würde^^


----------



## Rhokan (1. September 2008)

gute nacht, ich geh glaub auch afk


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So bin dan ma weg Morgen 6 uhr aufstehen-.-
> Ich würde den umbringen der schule erfunden hat wens den noch geben würde^^



Dann hast du es ja quasi getan!


----------



## Kindgenius (1. September 2008)

Wir könnten jetzt ja Ugly-smilies spammen, auch wenn das kein Sinn macht.




































			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (1. September 2008)

ach fuck jetzt hab ich meinen 400. post verrafft


----------



## Siu (1. September 2008)

Haha :/

Öde unso °_°


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

gz rhokan

zum dank bekommst du so einen netten kerl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Haha :/
> 
> Öde unso °_°


Und wie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (1. September 2008)

Ich geh mal WoW zocken, bis später


----------



## Alanium (1. September 2008)

Ich melde mich auch noch einmal kurz, guten Abend allerseits. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

ich geh gleich off ^^
cya schonma


----------



## Alanium (1. September 2008)

Wieso gehst du, wenn ich komme? Hä? Das nehm' ich jetzt persönlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

weil du du bist .. und dein jetztiger ava irgnedwie doof is -.-


----------



## Zez (1. September 2008)

Warum kommst du, wenn er geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (1. September 2008)

Pah! Dann geh' ich halt...


----------



## Zez (1. September 2008)

Minas, ich stimme dir zu, der alte Ava war 10mal besser <3


----------



## Alanium (1. September 2008)

Soll das hießne, ich bin hässlicher geworden? *heulend verkriech* 

(Ja, ich bin grad in der Stimmung, alles persönlich zu nehmen x])


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

nein nur das foto ist fürn a.. da ist so ein freak links im bild und du hast halben kopf nen schatten drin -.-


----------



## Alanium (1. September 2008)

Das ist kein Freak! Das ist Carolin... Ja, sie heißt auch so.^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

was das ist eine? -.-^^

omg .. naja das foto ist mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bleib dabei


----------



## Alanium (1. September 2008)

Ja, das ist ein Mädchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sozusagen meine Seelenverwandte.^^ Ich mag das Foto! Habt ihr halt Pech gehabt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (1. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was das ist eine? -.-^^
> 
> omg .. naja das foto ist mist
> 
> ...


/sign kann man nix sagen auserdem ist es selten dämmlich getroffen ich denke bei dir ist man von einer leicht seitlichen foto ansicht besser beraten als frontal drauf

achja whity is da!!! nach ich glaub 7 wipes beim 3. boss in tdm hero XD


----------



## Siu (1. September 2008)

Wer isn das in der Mitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Thraslon (1. September 2008)

Und es ist mal wieder soweit... bisschen verplant den Start aber sonst...


----------



## Strongy (1. September 2008)

seid ihr heute irgentwie auch so müde wie ich???

Edit: 1600. seite^^


----------



## Korgor (1. September 2008)

Hmm, ne aber muss in 6 1/2 h wieder raus...

Daher geh ich jetzt besser, Gn8


----------



## Siu (1. September 2008)

Liegt wohl daran, dass heute Montag ist, keiner ausschlafen konnte (außer die, die Ferien haben) und bei mir noch Gewitter war über Nacht und das viel zu laut >.<


----------



## Strongy (1. September 2008)

naja ich schlaf ja schon fast am pc ein.... also geh ich lieber mal.... cu @ all und gn8


----------



## Siu (2. September 2008)

Gute Nacht allen :>


----------



## Zez (2. September 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Zez (2. September 2008)

Bzw, Hallo, und ich bin dann auch mal pennen, 
Gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. September 2008)

erster ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. September 2008)

nabend^^  haallooo  was ist den mit diesem mod los  ?   ich ahbe artig die suchfunktion bentutz und wolte kein extra thema machen für ein kleine frage und dieser mod  bäm close


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> nabend^^  haallooo  was ist den mit diesem mod los  ?   ich ahbe artig die suchfunktion bentutz und wolte kein extra thema machen für ein kleine frage und dieser mod  bäm close


kA wen du meinst :>


----------



## Klunker (2. September 2008)

einfach mal den geclosten thread angucken -.-  iast heri auf der seite in unmittelbarer nähe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> einfach mal den geclosten thread angucken -.-  iast heri auf der seite in unmittelbarer nähe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach das mit "sachmal kent wer einen guten gratis scroll shooter?" ? na kA ^^ hat wohl nur geclosed wegen dem TE denk ich mal ^^


----------



## Lurock (2. September 2008)

Namd


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd


hallo lurock


----------



## Crackmack (2. September 2008)

Huhu Leute.........
.........Muhahahahaha Wc3 battlenet lvl 3 xD


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. September 2008)

ich wollt hia nur ma was loswerden..un zwar isses mim fahrrad schneller als durch de wald wennste nachts fährst wo es doch draußen kälter is


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich wollt hia nur ma was loswerden..un zwar isses mim fahrrad schneller als durch de wald wennste nachts fährst wo es doch draußen kälter is


warum denn ???


----------



## Crackmack (2. September 2008)

Den bock ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich wollt hia nur ma was loswerden..un zwar isses mim fahrrad schneller als durch de wald wennste nachts fährst wo es doch draußen kälter is


Genau das hab ich auch gedacht!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> warum denn ???



na weil mir die zahl 99 nit gefallen hat


----------



## Rhokan (2. September 2008)

Nabend miteinander


----------



## Crackmack (2. September 2008)

Muhahaha jetzt lvl 4 jetzt komm ich so langsam ins spiel xD


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Muhahaha jetzt lvl 4 jetzt komm ich so langsam ins spiel xD



das muss ja ein schnelles game gewesen sein


----------



## Crackmack (2. September 2008)

Wars auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die gegner kamen net is spiel = win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (2. September 2008)

Wie heißt denn dein Account?^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wars auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



luck0r
mein höchstes lvl war 32..is aba 2 jahre her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. September 2008)

Mein acc heisst crackmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die liebe ich spiel hat begonnen leav ich steh allein da -.-


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

Hey zusammen. Mein Ban ist vorbei. *jubel*
Hab einen neuen Avatar und eine neue Signatur <3


----------



## Klunker (2. September 2008)

ich bin geneigt auf den report button zu klicken -.-


----------



## Rhokan (2. September 2008)

Wenn ich anch crackmack auf www.battle.net  such kommt so nen 0-0 peon ?



> ich bin geneigt auf den report button zu klicken -.-



??


----------



## Crackmack (2. September 2008)

o.O


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich bin geneigt auf den report button zu klicken -.-



Faust in Fresse?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (2. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich bin geneigt auf den report button zu klicken -.-


hahahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  leute jetz nich wieder anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. September 2008)

ne reaktionen angucken^^


----------



## Crackmack (2. September 2008)

Faust in Fresse? 

uiuiuiuiui 

Soll ich klicken?


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Faust in Fresse?
> 
> uiuiuiuiui
> 
> Soll ich klicken?



mach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyder (2. September 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

Floyder schrieb:


> Guten Abend allerseits



Hi
neu hier im Nacktschwärmer?


----------



## Floyder (2. September 2008)

War schon ein paar mal hier, hab mich jedoch nie richtig unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

*unterhaLt*
doch, jetzt schon


----------



## Rhokan (2. September 2008)

Na dann mal wilkommen und auf ein fröhliches spammen


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Na dann mal wilkommen und auf ein fröhliches spammen



/sign


----------



## Floyder (2. September 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist denn grad das Thema?


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

Wie immer


----------



## Strongy (2. September 2008)

in dem thread gibts nie ein thema^^

hier wird immer nur fröhlich gespammt....


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

Gary: Miauuuu...


----------



## Floyder (2. September 2008)

Asoo... gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was macht ihr denn grad schönes?


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

Spammen tun wir


----------



## Rhokan (2. September 2008)

Spammen, merken das die Milch schon ewig neben dem PC steht und bestimmt am sauer werden is, das neue slipknot album durchhören


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

Ist die Milch schon sauer, neue macht der Bauer


----------



## Strongy (2. September 2008)

naja hättest doch nicht bei der h-milch sparen sollen....


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> naja hättest doch nicht bei der h-milch sparen sollen....



Scheiss auf Sparen - ich verbrauche das, was die anderen sparen!


----------



## White-Frost (2. September 2008)

*die lichter gehen aus* *man hört nur noch das toten läuten* *und ein feuerwerk entbrennt* *whity kommt in den raum* * und eine gigantische explosion* kraaaawääääämmmm *und die tür fetzt hinter whity in tausend teile* wuuuuschhh *ein lkw schlitter umgekippt die straße entlang* wwwäääähhhhmm *und fahredne motorräder fliegen über gigantische feuerbälle* raattatummmmm

hi all


----------



## Rhokan (2. September 2008)

h milch schmeckt scheisse....


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> *die lichter gehen aus* *man hört nur noch das toten läuten* *und ein feuerwerk entbrennt* *whity kommt in den raum* * und eine gigantische explosion* kraaaawääääämmmm *und die tür fetzt hinter whity in tausend teile* wuuuuschhh *ein lkw schlitter umgekippt die straße entlang* wwwäääähhhhmm *und fahredne motorräder fliegen über gigantische feuerbälle* raattatummmmm
> 
> hi all



Hast du schon wieder vergessen den Herd abzuschalten? =(


----------



## Strongy (2. September 2008)

> h milch schmeckt scheisse....



jo

edit: mist wie kann ich das machen das man auch sieht von wem das gesagt wurde? beim quote


----------



## Rhokan (2. September 2008)

Keine Ahnung ich quote auch immer so^^


----------



## Crackmack (2. September 2008)

So bin ma weg mehr als lvl 4 geht heute net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dammte schule-.-


----------



## Rhokan (2. September 2008)

Wenn du das erste spiel mit einem Account gewinnst bist du instant level 5 :-P gn8


----------



## Crackmack (2. September 2008)

Im team auch?  ich spiel meistens team^^


----------



## Tahult (2. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> jo
> 
> edit: mist wie kann ich das machen das man auch sieht von wem das gesagt wurde? beim quote





Tahult schrieb:


> Einfach auf "Zitieren" klicken...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (2. September 2008)

> Im team auch? ich spiel meistens team^^


Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ja


----------



## Strongy (2. September 2008)

lest euch mal das hier durch


----------



## Minastirit (2. September 2008)

lul der is weg -.- naja .. schade

egal ich lass nun meinen pc laufen und geh pennen .. cya

btw wow download ist soo langsam .. downloadrate 30-100kb -.- sonst runterladen hab ich 600-1000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bäh naja egal hab ja bis freitag zeit mit beta laden .. hab bis da eh keine zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (2. September 2008)

Keiner mehr da oololo

Nochma eben Archi auffe Fresse hauen :X


----------



## Strongy (2. September 2008)

viel glück


----------



## Siu (2. September 2008)

Brauchen wah nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gestern erster SW Boss down gegangen :X


----------



## White-Frost (2. September 2008)

sowas erreichen nur
SUCHTIs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhokan (2. September 2008)

Bitte treib doch das Niveau nicht so in die Höhe....


----------



## Siu (3. September 2008)

Soa.. Bin off :> Archi noch weggeklatscht

Nacht


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

bin auch off die spannung hier is mir zu wuchtig zum schlus skann ich gar nimmer schlaffen gn8


----------



## Zez (3. September 2008)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (3. September 2008)

moin^^


----------



## RogueS (3. September 2008)

Moin, *gähnt*

heute schon ZEZahlt?

Nurnoch die downloads hier fertig machn, dann schlafen *augen mit zahnstochern aufhalt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (3. September 2008)

so ich zieh mir erstmal den remake von rob zombie haloween rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Morgen du flasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. September 2008)

So, noch 1 Folge Numb3rs und ich bin weg^^


----------



## Zez (3. September 2008)

So, Gute Nacht allen übrigen (bzs gute Nacht dem Forengespenst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. September 2008)

hmmm wer ist der forengespenst?^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (3. September 2008)

Guess whos back? x)


----------



## Leyla7B (3. September 2008)

Ein sehr sinnfreier Thread.

Wie Seite 1 schon verrät,

Leyla.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (3. September 2008)

> Ein sehr sinnfreier Thread.
> 
> Wie Seite 1 schon verrät,
> 
> Leyla.



Und, was wirst du nun tun?
Versuchen dieses Meisterwerk mit 1604 Seiten zu melden? x)


----------



## Crackmack (3. September 2008)

N`Abend leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Zomg 1 min zu früh xD


----------



## Lurock (3. September 2008)

Nab0rnd


----------



## Silenzz (3. September 2008)

wuhuhuhuhu wieder internet XD


----------



## Crackmack (3. September 2008)

So muss ma schnell n Match im battlenet machn bis glei^^


----------



## Silenzz (3. September 2008)

hade


----------



## Crackmack (3. September 2008)

Mist verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (3. September 2008)

Is noch wer da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. September 2008)

joa, ich guck aber grad nur so nebnbei durchs off topic forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (3. September 2008)

grad arathi und am abkacken..-.-'


----------



## Rhokan (3. September 2008)

Nabend

juhu mal wieder nen solo und nach nen 3ggn3 mit 3 paladinen un mass towern gewonnen : D ich hab noch nie so grottenschlecht gespielt und damti auch noch gewonnen


----------



## luXz (3. September 2008)

sees Leute, bin au wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (3. September 2008)

soll ich das hier in meine sigi aufnhemen? xD

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> soll ich das hier in meine sigi aufnhemen? xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




is das von grenadier?^^

ach ja guten abend übrigens^^


----------



## Siu (3. September 2008)

Bitte nicht. Macht mich total kirre.. Augenkrebs unso..

Man is hier nix los


----------



## Klunker (3. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is das von grenadier?^^
> 
> ach ja guten abend übrigens^^



jap^^  nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Bitte nicht. Macht mich total kirre.. Augenkrebs unso..
> 
> Man is hier nix los



naja seine jetztige sig is auch relativ hektisch^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. September 2008)

bin gerade in dem mom am grenadier schaun^^ folge 6


----------



## Klunker (3. September 2008)

mit dem internet explorer  ist die in slow motion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. September 2008)

hmmm gut möglich ich benutze schon seit 2 jahren nur noch firefox^^


----------



## Rhokan (3. September 2008)

boah da is ja klunkers sig nix dagegen lass das bloß draussen

btw hat schon jemand chrome benutzt?


----------



## Klunker (3. September 2008)

wäre docha cuh nett^^  links po rechts busen  xD


nope und werde ich auch net^^


----------



## luXz (3. September 2008)

haus rein, mein lieber


----------



## Klunker (3. September 2008)

geht gerade net, dann würde ich die seite sprengen und dann beschwerern sich wider welche -.-^^


----------



## Rhokan (3. September 2008)

Wenn ich dann die einzige sig hab die keine manga-titten enthält geh ich wieder ins weltherrschaftsforum (so eins könnte buffed.de auch mal gebrauchen : D )


----------



## Manoroth (3. September 2008)

bin gerade am eigene dateien durchstöbern nach nem passenden bild^^ da müssn doch wo halbnackte anime mädls sein....


----------



## Klunker (3. September 2008)

irgentwie muss man aufmerksamkeit auf sich lenken  

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mochte ja keiner^^


den rohling vom 2ten also hauptbild spiegeln bla blup

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mag ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (3. September 2008)

wo upt ihr denn die pics immer, bei imageshack kommt ne fehlermeldung wenn ich den link in die sig machen will : /


----------



## Klunker (3. September 2008)

http://www.directupload.net/

*g*

tausendmal besser


----------



## luXz (3. September 2008)

OMG Scrubs, Grey's Anatomy und Tv Total fangen heute wieder an, es gibt doch einen Gott?


----------



## Rhokan (3. September 2008)

thx.. dann setz ich mich mal an modelviewer und photoshop

TV Total kam schon gestern =)


----------



## luXz (3. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> thx.. dann setz ich mich mal an modelviewer und photoshop
> 
> TV Total kam schon gestern =)



Komm heute von meinem 10-Tage Gran Canaria Urlaub zurück, da hatte ich kein deutsches Fernsehen -.-


----------



## Klunker (3. September 2008)

scrubs > all     letztens die 6 staffel gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. September 2008)

hab nur das gefundn...

die andern pics sind zu freizügig für das forum^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. September 2008)

hab doch noch eins gefunden^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (3. September 2008)

bei interesse kann ich vllt auch helfen infach pm mit wunsch =)  also bild was drauf sein soll^^


so bin mal off rest von allimania hören in bett flänzen und alles sense lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (3. September 2008)

Gute Nacht euch zusammen


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. September 2008)

na keiner mehr heile heile hiler heute ihr seid ja langweilig morgen wird WAR gezockt und ihr dürft mir beim grinsen Zusehen wenn ihr schön putzt dürft ihr auch mal spielen aber nur goblins und Zwerge um eure niedriegen seelen zum ausdruck zu bringen.

was ich sagen wollte ist: was geht ab?


----------



## Manoroth (4. September 2008)

na sowas da is ja doch noch wer wach^^

und bald kann ich auch WAR zockn^^

am 15. hab ich s im briefkastn^^

und dann is zeit für CHAOS


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. September 2008)

JA CHAOS!!!!!!!
werde ne zelotin spielen^^
aber auf nem Hardcore Rp server in einer Hardcore Rp gilde
bin grad in der letzten woche der probezeit am 9ten ist stichtag^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. September 2008)

ich n auserkorener oder n chaosbarbar^^

spiele schon in wow n warlock jetzt will ich ma n nahkämpfer spieln^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. September 2008)

jo hoffentlich schaffe ich es in die gilde aber muss das ende von meiner 3 seiten langen vorgeschichte noch bissl überarbeiten spannender erzählen und so und im forum aktiv sein und keine kiddysprache benutzen dann passt dass^^
habe die längste bewerbung ey das glaubst du nicht fast 4 seiten^^ aber soll ja überzuegend rüber kommen


----------



## Manoroth (4. September 2008)

oha^^

naja ich such mir selber eine oder bau ne eigene auf^^

hab kb n ganzen roman zu schreibn^^


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. September 2008)

naja gewzwungen wurde ich dazu nicht die anderen haben alle nur eine seite aber wenn du Rp magst dann ist das keine arbeit macht einfach spaß ne und ist ne super abwechslung zum RvR


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Alter schwede xD


----------



## Manoroth (4. September 2008)

joa das stimmt

aber ich bin einfach zu faul son ganzen roman zu schreibn^^

musst mich schon enorm überwindn ne bewerung für ne gilde in wow zu verfassn und die war nur ne halbe seite lang^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. September 2008)

xD naja wer zu faul zum schrieben ist^^

aber mir machts spaß ich habe nie Pen&Paper und soetwas gespielt
aber auf der Nato werde ich mal DSA spielen nun hoffe ich
dass in War das RP ernster genommen wird nicht so wie in bestimmten spielen^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

Guten Abend, ihr Kinder der Nacht :O
Bin nun auch da


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. September 2008)

engel der nacht aus mondlicht gemacht...^^

hidiho^^

aber E-Nomine höhre ich auf und ab das gibt irgendwie atmosphäre^^


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

gn8, und ja , enpmnine rockt, bzw zum tei., einige lieder sind mnicht schlecht xD

zu meiner entschuldigung, bin besoffen xD


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

edit, soprry, nicht gn9 sondern guten taag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. September 2008)

man merkts das du besoffen bist^^


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

xD fahctre ioch mirk, ich habs damals auch bemerkt als booldra1nier besoffen war xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. September 2008)

irgendwie ist es beängszigend das ich das entziffern kann^^


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

xD wie habe ich denn "das dachte ich mir" geschireben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw, was hört ihr gerade für musik? :>


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> xD fahctre ioch mirk, ich habs damals auch bemerkt als booldra1nier besoffen war xD



Ach, du stehst auch unter dem Einfluss von Teufels Zungen? x)
Und ich hätte gedacht ich wäre der Antichrist...


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> btw, was hört ihr gerade für musik? :>





The Prodigy - Voodoo People ( Pendulum Remixxxx!)


----------



## Manoroth (4. September 2008)

holla da hat wer ordentlich getankt^^

aber ich kanns auch gut entziffern^^

na was amcht ihr so?(ausser saufen?^^)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. September 2008)

Forum schrieben

auf morgen warten morgen hat mein nuer PC inet und was heisst das? genau ZOCKERN!


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

jetzt sauf ich nimmer xD
wir wurden rausgeschmissen weil die bullen da waren -.-
hab dann noch nen kumpel nach hause gebracht, und bin nun selber zu hause xD
btw, ich höre:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NgSRvxkI-UY
oO jetzt gehts wieer mim schreiben  xD


----------



## Manoroth (4. September 2008)

iczh höhre im mom gerade keine musik aba schaun n anime^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> na was amcht ihr so?(ausser saufen?^^)



Zitieren.



> wir wurden rausgeschmissen weil die bullen da waren -.-



x)


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

Es gibt noch leute hier, die nicht nur Metal hören? Ich bin erstaunt


----------



## Manoroth (4. September 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Zitieren.
> 
> 
> 
> x)


 

ei da mach cih mit^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. September 2008)

anime lol gehe mal in die heia so spä aufseien macht dumm^^
gleich wie onanieren macht auch dumm und behindet!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> anime lol gehe mal in die heia so spä aufseien macht dumm^^
> gleich wie onanieren macht auch dumm und behindet!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann wär ich schon alnge dumm wie brot^^

bin die letzten 2 monate nie vor 2 uhr ins bett^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. September 2008)

Bernd ist aber klug und auch ein brot^^

jo wen fereien sind ne^^

btw hasst du gewusst das das wort: Freier. von der germanischen götin der liebe Freya abstammt
deswegen heissen die auch Freier und nicht notgeile


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

Best song ever x)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4-MEL84yXh0&...feature=related

The Hip the Hippedi Hip Hip schamisssl!

War so ziemlich das erste Hip-Hop lied das es gab


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Es gibt noch leute hier, die nicht nur Metal hören? Ich bin erstaunt


war da auch fmich bezopgen? x
btw jett hör ich http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=mxwl9pF217c


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> war da auch fmich bezopgen? x



Nein, natürlich auf mich -.-*


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

oO


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. September 2008)

ich bin blöd bitte haut auf eine mückenstiche mit wurstcreme?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> ich bin blöd bitte haut auf eine mückenstiche mit wurstcreme?



xD *RumRoll*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. September 2008)

ok anscheinend bist du auch besoffen wen du über ein witzniveau lachst
das sogar unter Fips Asmusen is^^


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

pöse jungen!
iht ,üst mich unterhalten, jetzt da die party voebei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. September 2008)

höhr am besten auf zu trinken ich rühr alk nichtmal an
bin auch so dumm genug^^


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Hatte nur "ein bisschen" Vodka feige und 5 bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Ausserdem habe ich hier keinen alk mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

Porr das Video ist zu lustig, um es euch vorzuenthalten!
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ABqh9N-Mw5E&...feature=related

Schwabbel Wabbel power!


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Porr das Video ist zu lustig, um es euch vorzuenthalten!
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ABqh9N-Mw5E&...feature=related
> 
> Schwabbel Wabbel power!


muss ich mir morgen nommal anschauen, atm versteh ichs nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. September 2008)

ich wollte kuchen backen...doch ich hatte keine Milsch....

Mein Nachbar war auf Urlaub...Ich muss nach aldi....aldi macht gleich zu..

isch hatte keine milsch.... ich wollte doch nur Kuchen essen...
                                                                         -Sigmund Freud

Zitate sind cool


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=kT2GHabMBz4


Und was hört ihr gerade? x)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. September 2008)

Meine Liebe mutter...SICHERLICH NICHT!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. September 2008)

Meine Liebe mutter...SICHERLICH NICHT!

bäm tot


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=VqgggIMK7Ic
jedoch suche ich ein lied, von Armin van buuren oder Ferry Corsten, welches sich toll anhört, ein ganz bestimmtes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> Meine Liebe mutter...SICHERLICH NICHT!



Das Lied kannte ich garnicht :O

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dM6elRs7F5k

Drogenverherrlichung!!!11


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. September 2008)

so ich bin dan mal am SPILLPLATZ ich ghe dort spillen! bis morgen oder in 2 tagen^^

edit: Jonas das isn zitat aus elfenlied^^


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Elfenlied war bisher der einzigste anime, bei dem ich heulen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. September 2008)

dachte ich auch aber bei X musste ich viel mehr heulen


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> so ich bin dan mal am SPILLPLATZ ich ghe dort spillen! bis morgen oder in 2 tagen^^



Wie krank bist du denn? x)



> Elfenlied war bisher der einzigste anime, bei dem ich heulen musste





> dachte ich auch aber bei X musste ich viel mehr heulen



ich hab Elfenlied mitm´Kumpel angeschaut, da darf man nicht weinen ^-^


----------



## Manoroth (4. September 2008)

ich fand iwie den schluss von gunslinger girl schön traurig

is der einzige film/serie bei der ich heuln musste....

aba elfenlied hat auch was


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> dachte ich auch aber bei X musste ich viel mehr heulen


nicht gesehen :/


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. September 2008)

achtung achtung liebe käufers der laden schließt vor 2 minuten

wie krank?^^


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

btw: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=90fSsKTJA20
das höre ich jetzt !


----------



## Manoroth (4. September 2008)

bin ma noch fix den schluss von grenadier schaun^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6hL6fkJ1_k&...feature=related



No me acuerdo lo que paso
Ni me di cuenta ni que me pico
Todo da vueltas como un carrusel
Locura recurre todita mi piel


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. September 2008)

und ich gehe ins bet muss morgen um 11 uhr aufstehen das UPC anrufen

UPC UCP höhö höhrt sich gleich an höhö geil aber egal brauche internet


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> btw: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=90fSsKTJA20
> das höre ich jetzt !



Kannes sein, dass beim Kil ´Jaeden FirstkillVid vonSkgaming ein Remix von dem Song drinne ist? :O


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Keine Ahnung O.O
glaube nicht ... glaub bei dennen ist nur ein Remix von "Dj Dream - its a dream"! und nochwas drinnen - schau die Bossmovies immer von meiner lieblingsgilde LND an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

Btt

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=a3B655wy0ow

*mitsing*


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Sorry, die Ärzte kann ich nicht leiden - genausowenig wie Die OnkelZ


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> Sorry, die Ärzte kann ich nicht leiden - genausowenig wie Die OnkelZ



Ich bin es gewöhnt, die leute zu töten, die die Ärzte mit den Onkelz vergleichen, ist wie wenn du Hernn Bush und Bin Laden vergleichen würdest...

Die Musik ist vollkommen anders, das eine primitiv, das andere provokant mit intelligenten Texten, denk was du willst, aber die Onkelz sind für die Tüte und die Ärzte numal ganz anders!


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Ich sagte doch nicht das ich die Musik gleich finde oO
Ich sagte nur, das ich weder Onkelz, noch Ärzte leiden kann - wenn du willst, kann ich noch Sido, Bushido, und Nelly hinzufügen :O


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> Ich sagte nur, das ich weder Onkelz, noch Ärzte leiden kann - wenn du willst, kann ich noch Sido, Bushido, und Nelly hinzufügen :O



What the fuck is a Nelly?!


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Du widerst mich an, wegen dir musste ich nelly in meine Suchleiste eingeben!
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=bRgtofyvUIA


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

naja , so schlimm find ich das nu wirklich nicht...
Aber wieso hat der bub überall verbände? Wieder son ´SM Musiker?

Wenn man die Texte überstzt klingts´wie ´n Softporno, also wieder nichts mit Sm Musiker ^-^


----------



## Manoroth (4. September 2008)

so leute grenadier is aus und ich geh ins bett^^

muss morgn (eigentlich ja heute....) um 8 aufstehn^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

Guten Morgen Nacht dings..


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> naja , so schlimm find ich das nu wirklich nicht...
> Aber wieso hat der bub überall verbände? Wieder son ´SM Musiker?
> 
> Wenn man die Texte überstzt klingts´wie ´n Softporno, also wieder nichts mit Sm Musiker ^-^


Schlimm isser nicht, nur mögen tue ich solceh Musik generell nicht =)

Btw, willst du mir einen Gefallen tun? =)


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

Gabz ehrlich mal Nelly kackt voll ab gegen diese Jungs!

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=sSh_Oc78A4o

Yoooooo, get low! Wuhu, ich glaub inzwischen kenn ich den ganzen Text auswendig, hachja NFSU2, das waren noch zeiten!



> Btw, willst du mir einen Gefallen tun? =)



Sprich


----------



## Manoroth (4. September 2008)

noch n abschiedsgeschenk^^

mag das lied iwie (vor allem die schwarzhaarige im clip^^)

tatu


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Mach mal hier mit:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=58165
und wenn du einen bekommst, dun ich nicht, dann kannst du mir deinen geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, NFSU (1+2) Musik > als aller Hiphop den ich kenne =)


----------



## Manoroth (4. September 2008)

und wenn hip hop dann was gescheites

Ludacris


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> Btw, NFSU (1+2) Musik > als aller Hiphop den ich kenne =)



Jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Mach mal hier mit:
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=58165
> und wenn du einen bekommst, dun ich nicht, dann kannst du mir deinen geben



ok ^-^  WAR wollte ich eh nie spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

<3 you =)

Dafür spamme ich, wenn du willst, mit dir die Nacht durch, um deinen postcounter zu erhöhen *fg*


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> Dafür spamme ich, wenn du willst, mit dir die Nacht durch, um deinen postcounter zu erhöhen *fg*



Super, hatte eh nicht vor zu schlafen x)


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

1. schon meine neue Sig gesehen=) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. hast du noch mehr NFSU Musik ? =)


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

Btt:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FAPtTS0TYtU
Hör ich eigtl. immer, wenns spät nacht ist ^.^



> 1. schon meine neue Sig gesehen=) biggrin.gif


#

Jap ^-^



> 2. hast du noch mehr NFSU Musik ? =)



Uff, mir fällt gerade nur ein Lied von Xzibit ein, aber der Titel will mir nich ´innen Kopf

btw: schon meinen neuen Titel gelesen? ^^


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Argh. hab gestern NFSU2 deinstalliert, wobei icht Teil 1 eh besser fand (als so einzigster scheint mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Manoroth (4. September 2008)

ich scheiss auch auf schlafn^^ kein bock drauf

hab ncoh n lied aus nfsu2 (macht laune dazu n drift zu fahrn)

NFSU2


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> Argh. hab gestern NFSU2 deinstalliert, wobei icht Teil 1 eh besser fand (als so einzigster scheint mir wink.gif)



Driften war in NFS1 lustiger, aber NFS2 war an sich einfach zu bedienen



> hab ncoh n lied aus nfsu2 (macht laune dazu n drift zu fahrn)



Jut jemacht!


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Btw, ich höre amt:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dLWXSsYJoWY&...feature=related


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

die Mushrooms habens einfach drauf, beste Goa-Trance band auf der Welt =)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0snILUIse2A

Wenn man neben dem Subwoover steht ist das ein geiles gefühl =)

Is nich mal ein Infected Mushrooms lied von Skazi geremixt worden?


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Hmm, höre mir jetzt dein IM leid an =)
Und ob was geremixt wurde - ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber .... hier dürft ihr den Satz beenden!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8h5cEgPN7Sk

Habs schon selber gefunden ^-^

Porr ist mein WoW Server schlecht -.-* Wir haben kein einziges ArenaTeam über 2200 ^-^


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Welcher Realm?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

Todeswache - Hinterhalt...
Insgesamt ein einziges Team über 2k wuhu!


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Hmm, <-- Anetheron, Allianz, aber atm Acc stillgelegt, da mein ich atm Stress mit meinem Raid habe, und nächste Woche Schule wieder beginnt, und da will ich nen klaren Kopf haben, 12. Klasse zählt ins Abitur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich spiele nach 13 Spielen mit meinem 3n3 auf 1700 - an einem Tag angefangen, testweiße, RMP mit mir als Shadow, und 1.7k - war positiv überrascht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber der Mage (RLfreund von mir) spielt auch mit dem Schurken auf über 2k - die 2 wissen wohl jeden Schritt des andern, das erleichter unser RMP (etwas seltsam ohne DIsc) bis 1800 glaube ich ungemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> 12. Klasse zählt ins Abitur wink.gif



Ist mir durchaus bewusst ^-^


> Hmm, <-- Anetheron, Allianz, aber atm Acc stillgelegt, da mein ich atm Stress mit meinem Raid habe, und nächste Woche Schule wieder beginnt,



ich hab auch nurnoch 2 Wochen


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

dann gogo, bringe die 2.2k in deinen Realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

Ich hab im Moment 2300+ Arenapunkte, aber komm nciht übers 1550 Rating um mir die Beine zu kaufen -.-*


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich hab im Moment 2300+ Arenapunkte, aber komm nciht übers 1550 Rating um mir die Beine zu kaufen -.-*



dann such dir ne heal schlampe (heal dudu) mach 2on2 und schon haste dein rating 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

oO
Ich ahbe mein 1.7k raitng, aber nur 500 Punkte, nicht genug um mir Kopf zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nicht genug Ehre für Füße/Ring ;/
Was spielst du den für eine Klasse?


----------



## Manoroth (4. September 2008)

bäääh pvp ler^^

bin überzeugter pve ler (t4+ wl)

aber hab auch n bisserl mit pvp angefangen. hab bis jetzt beinahe full s2 (hose fehlt noch) und sobald ich full s2 hab werd ich wohl n bisser arena machn


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> dann such dir ne heal schlampe (heal dudu) mach 2on2 und schon haste dein rating



Heal dudu + Resto Shamm so en gute Idee? :O


> bäääh pvp ler^^
> 
> bin überzeugter pve ler (t4+ wl)



Ich hab auch bis Archimonde geraidet, dann war Sense, schule geht vor, und 4 Raidtage ind er Woch sind zu viel


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

S2 Gladi mit meinem Hexer, und T6raider mit meinem Priester :>
Aber erstmal ist alles egal, War is coming (or cuming? :>)


----------



## Manoroth (4. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> S2 Gladi mit meinem Hexer, und T6raider mit meinem Priester :>
> Aber erstmal ist alles egal, War is coming (or cuming? :>)



freu mich auch schon auf WAR^^ und werd dann auch wow drastisch zurückstelln(was meine gilde wohl dazu sagen wird?^^)


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> (or cuming? :>)




"cuming" werden die spieler die zum 1ten mal war in ihren händen halten :/


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Habs schon abgeklärt, und der GIlde vorgeschlagen, mich zu kicken - ein inaaktiver bringt der Gilde nix, (Inaktiv? eher nie wieder online :>)


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> (or cuming? :>)



you pervert!



> S2 Gladi mit meinem Hexer



Drecks S2 Hexer -.-* Wo sind die denn, wenn ich spiele?
Hab heute 3 mal infolge gegen ein Team aus S4Schwertundsoweiterschurke + Shädöwpîést mit komplett PvE Equip verloren >.<


----------



## Manoroth (4. September 2008)

ich hau mit meinem wl alles ausser schurken weg^^ sogar s4 mages sind np


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Schurken sind auch imbalanced -.-
Das mim Hexer war nice damals, komplett blau gewesen, bais auf Ehre S3 Critgürtel, und dann auf 2.3k im 3n3 hochgespielt mit nem T6 Paladin und nen fullS2Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat dann für Drachen gereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. September 2008)

sp coh geh jetzt echt ins bett^^ kann net halb tot beim arzt auftauchn...


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sp coh geh jetzt echt ins bett^^ kann net halb tot beim arzt auftauchn...



schlafen schädigt die gesundheit....also schlaf net du trottel!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> ich hau mit meinem wl alles ausser schurken weg^^ sogar s4 mages sind np



naja...
Ich hab schon im 1on1 Gegen ehxer in der Arena gespielt und gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Krieger ist zum gleichen Zeitpunkt wieder der Druide des gegnerischen Teams verreckt.
hat insgesamt 31 Minuten gedauert und 11 Punkte gebracht, hab mich trotzdem gefreut.


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Bin glaube ich doch mal weg ;/


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

was seid ihr für warmduscher?^^


ps: wie kann ich das wieder wegmachen das mein buffed forum seite net so groß sind (also das ganze im inneren ist doppelt so groß)


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

heee, ich hab massig alk in mir, mir gehts gerade schlecht, und ich bin müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bis morgen ihr "kaltduscher"
btw, ja ich dusche warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> also das ganze im inneren ist doppelt so groß)



Will auch wissen, das nervt, ist auch bei mir oft so


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> bis morgen ihr "kaltduscher"



Schlaf gut und so


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Will auch wissen, das nervt, ist auch bei mir oft so



besonders weil dann alles so verschwommen aussieht :/


----------



## Crackmack (4. September 2008)

Was passiert wohl wen ich hier vor 21uhr poste?


----------



## Carcharoth (4. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Was passiert wohl wen ich hier vor 21uhr poste?



Permban.


----------



## Crackmack (4. September 2008)

Omg help ich wars nich


----------



## Carcharoth (4. September 2008)

Tja... zu spät =)


----------



## Crackmack (4. September 2008)

Ha reingelegt  du musst dich selbst bannen du hast auch vor 21uhr gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (4. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nabend zusamm'


----------



## Lurock (4. September 2008)

Namd


----------



## Crackmack (4. September 2008)

Wiso mich ich bin unschuldig meine katze is auf die Tastatur gesprungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (4. September 2008)

Ich bin wieder da!Und morgen keine Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gehe zur einschulung meiner schwester ^^


----------



## Crackmack (4. September 2008)

Ich hab morgen schulreise oda so hab net so zugehöhrt xD


----------



## Rhokan (4. September 2008)

Ich hab diese Woche noch Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (4. September 2008)

Kill him!!!!


----------



## Crackmack (4. September 2008)

So hab mir heute tft bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. September 2008)

Am Montag Unforgiven mit Motörhead-Auftritt... \o/


----------



## Rhokan (4. September 2008)

Hab gestern auch mal wieder n bissl gespielt, grottenschlecht, 3 palas waren wir, alle zuerst bubble geskillt und dann nur tower



das schlimmste ist das wir damit auch noch gewonnen haben 0o


----------



## Crackmack (4. September 2008)

lol xD


----------



## Crackmack (4. September 2008)

Ich mach meistens schami >wölfe>kettenblitz  Klingenmeister>Doppeldings da und dasandere da^^ > Tauren häuptling> Schockwelle >ausdauer dingens > Kriegsdonner


----------



## Rhokan (4. September 2008)

Mit Blademaster immer zuerst Windwalk (unsichbar machen) und damit dem gegner die goldarbeiter killen damit er sich schön aufregt^^ aber nicht den helden sterben lassen, während dessen machst du dir dann ein paar grunts und greifst dann an während er sich nochdie arbeiter nachbauen muss

btw vergess nich die kampange zu zocken^^ ich hab mit nem kumpel jahrelang wc3 gespielt, und jetzt halt wow, und dann fragt er mich: wer isn eigentlich nochmal kiljaeden? T.T


----------



## Crackmack (4. September 2008)

hmmm ma schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (4. September 2008)

das war ja ma geil konnte grad ma rush schreiben und schon gewonnen xD

Was macht ihr eigentlig so ich zock wc3 und schau mindefreak


----------



## Rhokan (4. September 2008)

leaver / abuser   so bekommt man immerhin gratis siege^^

ich langweile mich, sonst nix : / und hatte gerade nen disc : O


----------



## Crackmack (4. September 2008)

Lol schon wieder ma ne frage was is Tower rush?^^

Also tower is ja turm und rush glaub schnell oda so? turm schnell?  xD


----------



## luXz (4. September 2008)

nabend


----------



## Crackmack (4. September 2008)

N`abend emo fisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kil`jeaden is jetzt im sonnenbrunnen plateu is n dämonenlord oda so kommt aba in Roc net vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (4. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`abend mein Gebierter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fix'd


----------



## Crackmack (4. September 2008)

Gebieter?! du doch net


----------



## luXz (4. September 2008)

Öhm doch


----------



## Crackmack (4. September 2008)

Nein!


----------



## Minastirit (4. September 2008)

ich bin dagegen .. egal worum es geht lalallaa

tachwohl mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dk ist geil
mein ipod will nicht so wie ich will .. und morgen arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint: so richtiges tool geladen .. nun gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Ich hab zwar keine ahnung worum es um diesen thema geht aber da ich ja mal so frech bin udn trotzdem mein kommentar ablasse sag ich mal : Doch!!!!


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

me2

nein nein und nochmals nein!!!!!!


----------



## Minastirit (4. September 2008)

evtl?

btw hacked itouch .. rdy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hach ich liebe es wenn es leute gibt die zeugs hacken und tools zum download anbieten .. blödes teures applestore mist teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (4. September 2008)

> Lol schon wieder ma ne frage was is Tower rush?^^
> 
> Also tower is ja turm und rush glaub schnell oda so? turm schnell? xD




war grade n bissl surfen, sry, also ein towerrush ist:

gleich am anfang mit arbeitern zum gegner rennen und so nah wie möglich an seiner base (aber so das er es nach möglichkeit nicht sofort bemerkt) türme hochziehen und ihn somit einzukesseln (braucht man sehr viel ressourcen und gutes rohstoff-management)

*so* kann ein towerrush aussehen!


----------



## Crackmack (4. September 2008)

11 wins 13 ma verloren iwie net schlecht oda?^^

hmmm kk^^


----------



## Rhokan (4. September 2008)

fürn anfang nicht schlecht, aber später sollten es +50% sein


----------



## Crackmack (4. September 2008)

sagt ma wiso kann ich bei buffed nur max 2.4kb für n bild brauchn?


----------



## Minastirit (4. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> war grade n bissl surfen, sry, also ein towerrush ist:
> 
> gleich am anfang mit arbeitern zum gegner rennen und so nah wie möglich an seiner base (aber so das er es nach möglichkeit nicht sofort bemerkt) türme hochziehen und ihn somit einzukesseln (braucht man sehr viel ressourcen und gutes rohstoff-management)
> 
> *so* kann ein towerrush aussehen!


gott wie schlecht .. nachtelf aber kann nidma seinen verkakten baum rausholen -.- tse


----------



## Rhokan (4. September 2008)

Wenn er seinen verkackten baum rausholt ist die mine auch draussen^^ und dann is gg :-P 
aber der ne ist trotzdem nen noob, ich weiß, hab auf die schnelle kein besseres beispiel gefunden : /


----------



## Crackmack (4. September 2008)

So bin ma Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (4. September 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Wer Von Euch kuckt die Serie on Tree Hill an`????????????????????????


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Ich glaub als Nachtelf hätte ich HdH genommen mit Treants, wäre glaube ich effektiver gewesen, als Dämonenjäger  (btw Feuerbrand? ololo Evasion!)


----------



## Rhokan (4. September 2008)

Keaper wäre da auf jeden fall besser gewesen aber wenn man sich so den Horizint des durchschnittlichen Wc3-Spielers anguckt ..... Deathknight, Demonhunter, Lich, Vashj, Firelord und sense is^^


Meine persönliche lieblingstaktik (nicht weil sie oft erfolgreich ist, sondern weil sie saumäßig spaß macht, sie benötigt auch einiges an frustresistenz und wissen um den held) ist 3vs3 mit 3 tüftlern und dann fabriken-rush : D


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

Hmm, ich mag Tüstler auch gerne - Fabriken, mit dennen kann man auch gut blocken - haben meinem anderen Helden mal das Leben gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. September 2008)

das is aber mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich find ja panda nerf taktik ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


immer 2 mit senden die bisle ärgern und ummer 3 überlebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn rush dann mit kingenmeister und dem n811 seine irwische nuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lalla ich hab soo freude .. mein ipod funkt soo gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. September 2008)

egal bin ma off .. is ja nid grad viel los hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. September 2008)

Huhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 mal wieder da bin nach GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANZZZ Langer Abstinenz^^...i vermiss doch einige Spam Partys hier^^

Also der verlorene Sohn is wieder da^^

Grüße an alle die mich noch kennen^^


----------



## luXz (4. September 2008)

Wb aber sry, kenn dich net^^


----------



## Dracun (4. September 2008)

Musst du auch net^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wichtig bin ich ja nun auch net^^

Bin aber echt mal gespannt wie Mina, ZeZ, LoD. Lurock reagieren^^

----------------
Now playing: Sven Van Thom - Trauriges Maedchen
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

bist du dass auf dem foto man die kinder  von heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^ XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> bist du dass auf dem foto man die kinder  von heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nee net wirklich^^

Des is eher mein Sohn^^


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

putzig


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

Muss mir nur mal meine Sig wieder basteln^^

hatte damals alles gelöscht und natürlich net gesichert^^

aber geal heute net mehr^^


man liest sich jetzt wieder öfter bye bye^^


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Waaah, der Pink FLoyd fan - schön dich wieder an Bord zu haben, hoffe du ließt das noch :/


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (5. September 2008)

Wh00000000000000000000000t !!!!!


Welcome Back dracun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Ich höre mir gerade nochmal den Nature Auftritt von Armin van Buuren an ... der war so genial


----------



## Sorzzara (5. September 2008)

Kann es sein, dass heute Abend viele viele Buffed User ein tolles EMailkonto haben? ^^


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

:>
Dank dieser Seite von EA und meiner eher Abend/Nächstlichen aktivität ist es ein Glück das ich nicht unter den 1000 ersten war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass heute Abend viele viele Buffed User ein tolles EMailkonto haben? ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oh ja...=P gehört villeicht sogar zu buffed premium =P


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Ich glaub das ist ein epischer Fail von buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Jaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich fand ihn lustig besonders da ich nicht betroffen war noch mal ne runde mehr =P das sind sachen an die man sich lange lange zeit erinnert.


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Ich will wieder SOMMER(beginn) *WAGH*


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ich will wieder SOMMER(beginn) *WAGH*



Wieso? was ist sommer beginn so toll?


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

am Wochenende solls schön werden!
Und wenn nich, Open beta x)


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Wieso? was ist sommer beginn so toll?


Die Nature One 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




FueGo schrieb:


> am Wochenende solls schön werden!
> Und wenn nich, Open beta x)


Wetter ist mir mehr oder weniger Wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

elektronische musik is deääääääääääääääääd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> am Wochenende solls schön werden!
> Und wenn nich, Open beta x)



Grad die open beta macht es doch schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

besser als tot *fg*


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

Ich hab mir heut zum Glück die Open-beta gesichert, nur im Falle eines falles dass EAStore irgendwas in den Sand setzt
Fileplay ftw halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Vorposter: How dare ye to post beforeh meh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Ich hab mir heut zum Glück die Open-beta gesichert, nur im Falle eines falles dass EAStore irgendwas in den Sand setzt
> Fileplay ftw halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ich hab jetzt auch ungefähr 4 möglichkeiten um in die open beta zu kommen ^.^


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

Ich sehs aber schon kommen, 5GB patch für beta bestimmt,
Da hab ich dann schöööööööön viel Zeit beim downloaden...
Ich hasse dieses Kaff...äh Idyllische Örtchen mit 230 einwohnern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Ich sehs aber schon kommen, 5GB patch für beta bestimmt,
> Da hab ich dann schöööööööön viel Zeit beim downloaden...
> Ich hasse dieses Kaff...äh Idyllische Örtchen mit 230 einwohnern
> 
> ...



^^ ach 5gb patch hab ich in etwa 1ner stunde =P


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Hmm, sollten mal ausmachen, das alle auf einen "buffed" Server gehen, wäre sicherlich lustig, gegen die Mods, und die anderen Buffies zu kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

Ich fahr dann am besten mit meinem Mofa zu meinem Bruder, bei dem geht das dann auch so schnell ^^
Obwohl, bis ic hda mit meinem Mofa ankomm... alles ist so langsam hier, fällt mir grad auf :S

/E: Ich geh corepvp, wer geht mit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

- da kann ich nur einen Edlar zitieren:
"Diese Welt bewegt sie soooooooooo laaaaaannngggggsssaaaaammmm" aus WH40k, Dawn of War


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

Immer diese Insider-Lore-Leute, überall lauern die...
:O



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Hmm, sollten mal ausmachen, das alle auf einen "buffed" Server gehen, wäre sicherlich lustig, gegen die Mods, und die anderen Buffies zu kämpfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^.^ welchen mod würdest denn dann am liebsten auf die mütze geben?


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

Ich glaube, dass so ~1000 Menschen einen ganz bestimmten verhaun wolln...hmm...der hat nen Zopf...irgendsoein Foren-Emo-Keks-spammz0r hat da ne signatur.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Nope, würde gerne alle mal schlagen, so aus Freundschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw eher gegen alle mal spielen :O


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Nope, würde gerne alle mal schlagen, so aus Freundschaft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darf ich das in meine Signatur tun, bitte bitte? DD


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass so ~1000 Menschen einen ganz bestimmten verhaun wolln...hmm...der hat nen Zopf...irgendsoein Foren-Emo-Keks-spammz0r hat da ne signatur..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab gehört der Mensch ist so imba bevor man den schlagen kann hat der schon alle anderen fertig gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ist so wie der Pro gammer in der wow south park folge =P sieht nur besser aus


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

Gibt dann bestimmt n' Schwert der tausend Hühnchen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Darf ich das in meine Signatur tun, bitte bitte? DD


Nur wenn mein Name auch drinnen steht, also


Zez schrieb:


> Würde gerne alle mal schlagen, so aus Freundschaft


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Gibt dann bestimmt n' Schwert der tausend Hühnchen oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Villeicht könn wir ihn ja auch in World of menschcraft  raiden ^^


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Nur wenn mein Name auch drinnen steht, also


Ja, klar, ich bin kurz weg, sig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Ja, klar, ich bin kurz weg, sig machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




yeahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deine signatur rockt.


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

mach grad noch nen screen, dann is es nich so unauffällig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> mach grad noch nen screen, dann is es nich so unauffällig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



`


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 joa kommt besser so


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

So, fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aller Dank bitte an Zez, spammt sein Postfach zu ^^


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Juhu, ich habe es in eine Sig geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Juhu, ich habe es in eine Sig geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich beneide dich. Villeicht schaff ich es ja auch wenn ich so viele posts hab wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

noch 200 Posts und du hast 1337 Posts - yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> noch 200 Posts und du hast 1337 Posts - yeah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yeahr stimmt =P ich glaub wenn ich so viele post hab mach ich mir nen neuen account oder mindestens nen screen für meine signatur ^.^


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. September 2008)

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es sich um 199 sinnvolle Postings handeln wird.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es sich um 199 sinnvolle Postings handeln wird.



Klar bei mir wird das immer sinvoll =P  

Hab gedacht du wolltest schlafen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder passt du noch auf mich auf?

Edit: kommts mir nur so vor oder standen da grad net 200 post? ^.^


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Ahh, ein Mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kannst du Themen schließen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe eines schon vor einer Stunde reported, ist purer Offtopicspam, aber niemand closed es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siehe hier:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...0&start=160
Oder brauchst du fürs "WAR" Forum eine extra berechtigung?


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

Schade um die Hoffnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*duck und wegrenn*


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

jetzt isser wieder weg der Mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei hätte ich einen Cookie für ihn :O


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. September 2008)

Wie soll man denn in Ruhe schlafen, wenn hier so ein Radau wegen der Massen-Mails gemacht wird? *sfz*
Aufpassen? Auf eine junge Dame? Probiere es mal mit Karate. =)


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Wie sie den Offtopicspam im WARbereich und mich und meinen Cookie ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

Tja, mehr als meine Signatur gibts nich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (5. September 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wie soll man denn in Ruhe schlafen, wenn hier so ein Radau wegen der Massen-Mails gemacht wird? *sfz*



Wie ist euch das denn durchgegangen? Wieder Praktikanten an die Computer gelassen?


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wie soll man denn in Ruhe schlafen, wenn hier so ein Radau wegen der Massen-Mails gemacht wird? *sfz*
> Aufpassen? Auf eine junge Dame? Probiere es mal mit Karate. =)



^^ Karate hab ich echt mal versucht.... Erste probe stunde musst ich kotzen.... in der zweiten haben wir die rolle geübt... Ich wurde ohnmächtig und wurde von meinen trainier dann zu meiner mutter getragen mit den worten " Wir haben die rolle geübt..... sie stand nicht mehr auf" 

Seit dem lass ich mich lieber beschützen :/

=P und mit dem threads bin ich nicht schuld ^^ ich helf dir nur bei deiner arbeit die threads zu finden =P


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

> zu viel Spam, um ihn zu löschen. Thema wird geschlossen, Frage wurde in den ersten Beiträgen beantwortet.
> Bitte in Zukunft verstärkt die Suchfunktion nutzen, danke.
> 
> ~closed


Ich wurde nicht ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Willst du jetzt deinen Cookie? :O


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wie ist euch das denn durchgegangen? Wieder Praktikanten an die Computer gelassen?


Neuer Hamster im Laufrad, er heißt Fritz. Etwas übermütig der Junge, aber wenn er seine Trialzeit hinter sich hat, sollte das kein Thema mehr sein.



Emokeksii schrieb:


> Seit dem lass ich mich lieber beschützen :/


Das geht auf Dauer aber nicht gut. Es ist in Ordnung, sich von nach dem Klischee von einem "starken Mann" beschützen zu lassen, aber etwas Selbstverteidigung sollte man schon beherrschen. Obwohl die Dame mit den grünen Haaren ja doch ein geeignetes Mundwerk besitzt...


PS: Ich nehme keine Cookis von Trollen... ähm, Fremden.


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Ich bin kein Troll, ich bin ne Menschen Priesterin oder ein Untoter Hexer, oder - bald - ein Chaos Zelot, aber kein Troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (5. September 2008)

> PS: Ich nehme keine Cookis von Trollen.



haha, für immer in meiner sig verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Das geht auf Dauer aber nicht gut. Es ist in Ordnung, sich von nach dem Klischee von einem "starken Mann" beschützen zu lassen, aber etwas Selbstverteidigung sollte man schon können. Obwohl die Dame mit den grünen Haaren ja doch ein geeignetes Mundwerk besitzt...



Das mit dem selber verteidigen hab ich ja teilweise drauf =P nur ab und zu muss ich mich halt eben mal hinter einem starken arm verstecken.

ich geh jetzt erst mal noch ne runde zocken und dann pennen x) guten nacht <3


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. September 2008)

Gute Nacht die Dame, suesse Träume.


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Und nen Forentroll bin ich erst Recht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit 600 konstruktiven beiträgen im Hexenmeisterforum, hmm, ok, sagen wir 500 kontruktiven beiträgen im hexenmeisterforum bin ich alles andere als ein Forentroll.
Ich fühl mich jetzt beleidigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich geh dann auch zu Bett, ich lasse den Cookie hier einmal liegen, evt nimmst du ihn ja von Nachtschwärmer an :O


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. September 2008)

Ich habe dich gekränkt? Verzeih, das wollte ich nicht. Aber den Cooki möchte ich dennoch nicht annehmen, vielen Dank.
Dann auch dir eine angenehme Bettruhe, Zez.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Ach jetzt muss ich doch noch mal einfach irgendwas sagen weils grad so ne schöne uhrzeit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (5. September 2008)

N`Abend Leute


----------



## White-Frost (5. September 2008)

der großmeister ist heut wieder da nachdme er sich die letzte zeit wieder weniger blicken lies der einzigartige perfekte WHITY und nochmal zum mitschreiben whity ich buchstabiere es mal G  O  doppel T


----------



## Crackmack (5. September 2008)

Gott?


----------



## riesentrolli (5. September 2008)

mir is laaangweilig


----------



## Lurock (5. September 2008)

Omg... Der Größenwahn greift wieder um sich...


----------



## White-Frost (5. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Omg... Der Größenwahn greift wieder um sich...


immer und überall


----------



## Siu (5. September 2008)

Dual-Boxing 4tw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

Stimmt eigentlich bis du ja dafür zuständig......stimmts @ Lurock^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAß^^

----------------
Now playing: 01 Willkommen
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Crackmack (5. September 2008)

du bringst mich auf ne idee siu wc3 nen 2 acc machn und dann gegen mich selber spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe das geht xD


----------



## Crackmack (5. September 2008)

Zomg man kann warcraft net ma 2 ma öffnen -.-


----------



## White-Frost (5. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich bis du ja dafür zuständig......stimmts @ Lurock^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


drraacun!!! du bist ja wieder da seit wochen mal was erfreuliches hier im threat   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> drraacun!!! du bist ja wieder da seit wochen mal was erfreuliches hier im threat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




I sag nur *I´ll be Back^^*^^

JAAAAAAA der verlorene Sohn is wieder da^^

Wie isset Whity??^^

Allet fit hoffe ich doch??^^



----------------
Now playing: 03 Ausgesperrt
via FoxyTunes


----------



## White-Frost (5. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> I sag nur *I´ll be Back^^*^^
> 
> JAAAAAAA der verlorene Sohn is wieder da^^
> 
> ...


aja geht schon so mehr oder minder halt der threat hier is ein einzige müll halde lod is auch schon lang weg
ja und so privates hat nich ein einziger morgen für mich zeit gefunden nich ein freund bekanter freundin niemand *heul*


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

ohhh armes tuck tuck....komm an papas brust^^ udn lass dich drücken^^


bin doch wieder da^^

und nur als info LoD is noch da^^


----------



## White-Frost (5. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ohhh armes tuck tuck....komm an papas brust^^ udn lass dich drücken^^
> 
> 
> bin doch wieder da^^
> ...


aber nich in demt hreat hier^^
und nen guten ersatz anstatt meine freunde zum 18. gibst du so leid es mir tut auch nich XD


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

WAAAAT du hast heut geburtstag???







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






----------------
Now playing: 07 Ich Will Mich Verlieren
via FoxyTunes


----------



## White-Frost (5. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> WAAAAT du hast heut geburtstag???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne sry morgen^^ aber nich einer hat zeit zum feiern *heul*^^


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ne sry morgen^^ aber nich einer hat zeit zum feiern *heul*^^




dann igno den text bis morgen^^

armes socke.....tut mich sry 4u^^


----------



## White-Frost (5. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> dann igno den text bis morgen^^
> 
> armes socke.....tut mich sry 4u^^


standart^^ und was gibts bei dir so neues


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

Nixxx..... eigentlich absolut nix neues^^

immer dat selbe halt^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. September 2008)

laaangweilig!


----------



## White-Frost (5. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nixxx..... eigentlich absolut nix neues^^
> 
> immer dat selbe halt^^


muss ja auch nich schlecht sein



riesentrolli schrieb:


> laaangweilig!


dann lass uns mal was gegen machen


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

Mal ne andere frage seht ihr meine sig???


----------



## riesentrolli (5. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mal ne andere frage seht ihr meine sig???


nein


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein




okay muss i en anderen hoster nehmen..allet klar thx^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Das Uhrwerk
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

Kennt einer en guten Hoster für Bilder???

imageshack.us und bilderhoster.net will buffed seit neustem net   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Ich will alles
via FoxyTunes


----------



## White-Frost (5. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Kennt einer en guten Hoster für Bilder???
> 
> imageshack.us und bilderhoster.net will buffed seit neustem net
> 
> ...


imagehack auch nich? komisch^^ ne weis nich


----------



## Lurock (5. September 2008)

Ähm, lol? Ich lade sogut wie alle Bilder bei imageshack.us hoch, meine Signatur ist da auch gehostet... oO


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

keien ahnung du lurock^^...i bekomme die meldung dynamische seiten sind in IMG task net erlaubt^^


----------



## Lurock (5. September 2008)

Ist deine Sig denn auch im jpeg-Format?


----------



## riesentrolli (5. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> keien ahnung du lurock^^...i bekomme die meldung dynamische seiten sind in IMG task net erlaubt^^


gief ma link zum pic


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

jemmand lust auf ein spiel??


----------



## Crackmack (5. September 2008)

So noch schnell 5 posts schreiben dan bin ich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

das es eine animierte is natürlich net sondern in gif^^

aber des is im endeffekt egal^^

da dies auch net mit der jpeg form der sig hinhaut^^

und beim anderen hoster hat es hingehaun nur konnte keiner dies sehen da nur ich auf dieser site angemeldet bin^^

Is ne site mit Imagehoster die net offen zugänglich ist^^

deswegen konnte keiner die sig sehen^^

udn des is der genaue wortlaut der fehlermeldung

Dynamische Seiten sind in 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (5. September 2008)

omg noch2 omg nur noch 1ner xD


----------



## Crackmack (5. September 2008)

So bin dann ma weg aja

600 POST OMG OLOLOLO!111 
Krieg ich jetzn Epic *lieb guck*


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

loooooool^^


----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Helden
via FoxyTunes


----------



## White-Frost (5. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So bin dann ma weg aja
> 
> 600 POST OMG OLOLOLO!111
> Krieg ich jetzn Epic *lieb guck*


für 600? pff da kriegst ja nich mal n neues punktchen unter deinem namen


----------



## Crackmack (5. September 2008)

Pffff Geizkrägen ihr aba beim 1000 krieg ich eins oda?^^


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

bitte sagt mir es funzt jetzt^^


----------



## White-Frost (5. September 2008)

jetz seh ich die sig von dir is schön gemacht


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

ennndlich^^


----------



## Crackmack (5. September 2008)

Wen ich ehrlich bin seh ich nix o-O

edit ah jetzt


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

da es ja nun endlich funzt^^.....gehe ich nun endlich ne runde zoggen und mir en neues Bier holen^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Auf zum Mond
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Crackmack (5. September 2008)

Das 1. Bild is iwie Lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (5. September 2008)

und nun is es wieder ruhig wo isn minas heut und lurock is ja auch kaum da


----------



## Zez (6. September 2008)

Abend


----------



## luXz (6. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Abend



Tach


----------



## White-Frost (6. September 2008)

abend euch


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



@ Whity 

Lass es dir gut gehen^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dieses mal passts^^ danke dir vielmals


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

keen akt^^


----------



## Zez (6. September 2008)

Happy Birthday White 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. September 2008)

gz whity

hi und cya

24uhr ey bock auf kara
hmm .. oke
2.04 fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geht doch xD

nunja und um 8uhr darf ich erste hilfe im rl skillen oder auch "nothelfer" genannt .. sooo langweilig .. aber für auto prüfung braucht man das .. in diesem sinne .. gute nacht ich brauch noch etwas schlaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesstern (6. September 2008)

moin moin *sinnlos Posten*ftw^^

*langweihlig*-_-


----------



## JimJam (6. September 2008)

Achja...LAN Partys sind schön... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG JimJam


----------



## Melih (6. September 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> Achja...LAN Partys sind schön...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stimmt

aber bin gad in keine -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (6. September 2008)

muuh


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

hallo leute, was geht aaaaaaaaab? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (6. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> muuh


oing oing


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

Die Nacht sei mit euch^^

Grüße an alle^^


----------



## Saytan (6. September 2008)

todesstern schrieb:


> moin moin *sinnlos Posten*ftw^^
> 
> *langweihlig*-_-


Naja der Thread ist ja zum sinnlos posten^^


----------



## Saytan (6. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Die Nacht sei mit euch^^
> 
> Grüße an alle^^


moiiiin


süße sigi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jaja Saytan hat nen herz für kinder!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## refra (6. September 2008)

will heut auch ma mitmachen xD hi


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> moiiiin
> 
> 
> süße sigi
> ...




Jup^^........... is mein Sohnemann^^
 und ich bin mega stolz auf ihn^^


----------



## Saytan (6. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Jup^^........... is mein Sohnemann^^
> und ich bin mega stolz auf ihn^^


Gut so,kinder sind schon was besonderes,bin zwar erst 15 aba hab auch ne kleine schwester,ne ganz kleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pass schön auf den auf und wirf alle augen der welt auf ihn,in dieser welt weiss man ja nie


----------



## refra (6. September 2008)

kann ich nur zustimmen ist süss der kleine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

der passt schon ganz gut auf sich selbst auf^^

und wenn er älter is gibt es ganz ganz viele augen die auf ihn aufpassen^^


----------



## Saytan (6. September 2008)

Naja ich bin mal jetz ganz PÖSE killerspiele zockn xD baba


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Naja ich bin mal jetz ganz PÖSE killerspiele zockn xD baba


nana, das sieht man doch ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

du pöser pöser mensch du^^


----------



## Saytan (6. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> nana, das sieht man doch !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


scheiße hast auch recht,wurscht solange es keine prons sind oder so xD können die eltern durch spiegel nicht sehen,fuck garderobe alda xD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> scheiße hast auch recht,wurscht solange es keine prons sind oder so xD können die eltern durch spiegel nicht sehen,fuck garderobe alda xD


mwahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. September 2008)

Guten Abend, ihr nicht-spammenden Spammer!


----------



## Bongoboy (6. September 2008)

*signatur von alanium goil findet* xD


----------



## Alanium (6. September 2008)

Da bist du nicht der Einzige! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (6. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Da bist du nicht der Einzige!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sie lebt!!! 




> signatur von alanium goil findet* xD



billige anmache xD


----------



## Alanium (6. September 2008)

Natürlich leb' ich noch! o.O 
Hatte die letzten Tage nur immer viel zu tun, da blieb keine Zeit mehr zum Spammen.^^


----------



## Saytan (6. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Natürlich leb' ich noch! o.O
> Hatte die letzten Tage nur immer viel zu tun, da blieb keine Zeit mehr zum Spammen.^^


Pff hat ja RL


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Pff hat ja RL


du doch auch ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo isn dein avatar hin?


----------



## Alanium (6. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> du doch auch !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das wollte ich auch gerade fragen.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. September 2008)

lol spammt ihr ma n bissl mehr?? schon vor stunden war der fred hier noch schon bei seite 1620....

EDIT: jetz versteht hoffentlich auch ala was ich mein^^


----------



## Alanium (6. September 2008)

Ich weiß, wir sind halt gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das wollte ich auch gerade fragen.


tjahaaa ich schreib halt schneller ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja riesentrolli, samstag is wohl iwie nix los hier =(


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

SPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM


Sry hab mir Star Wars Episode 3 Die Rache der Sith angeschaut auf DVD^^


Und jetzt wird Mukke gehört^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Astronaut
via FoxyTunes


----------



## riesentrolli (6. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> SPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> 
> Sry hab mir Star Wars Episode 3 Die Rache der Sith angeschaut auf DVD^^
> ...


ich will die clone wars filme haben. aber net die die grad im kino kommen sondern diese zeichtrick dinger...


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich will die clone wars filme haben. aber net die die grad im kino kommen sondern diese zeichtrick dinger...


das was grad im kino läuft is doch zeichentrick ?!


----------



## riesentrolli (6. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> das was grad im kino läuft is doch zeichentrick ?!


nee das is so anmiertes zeugs. was ich mein war wirklich gemalt


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

Nee es gibt noch andere Zeichentrick Kurzfilme die als Thema die Clone Wars haben^^

das was grad im Kino läuft is der fehlende Zeitrahmen zwischen Episode 2 & Episode 3^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Zauberer
via FoxyTunes


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nee das is so anmiertes zeugs. was ich mein war wirklich gemalt


aha hm kp was du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. September 2008)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0361243/
das mein ich. glaub ich^^

die kamen glaub ich ma auf prosieben


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

Genau die mein ich auch^^ die waren net schlecht^^..Fehlen aber noch in meiner Sammlung^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Zauberer
via FoxyTunes


----------



## riesentrolli (6. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Genau die mein ich auch^^ die waren net schlecht^^..Fehlen aber noch in meiner Sammlung^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geht mir auch so^^


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

Bier holen geht^^




----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Herz aus Eis
via FoxyTunes


----------



## riesentrolli (6. September 2008)

hmm dann geh ich doch auch ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

hab mir nen neuen ava gemacht :>


----------



## riesentrolli (6. September 2008)

hörst du k.i.z.? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hörst du k.i.z.?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nope, deutschrap /hiphop find ich kagge


----------



## riesentrolli (6. September 2008)

hat das freiwild dann ne tiefere beduetung?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hat das freiwild dann ne tiefere beduetung?


hm is ne band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

K.I.Z hat aber doch recht gute Texte teilweise^^


Gefallen mir einige zumindest und bevor man mich fragt welche des sind ...keine Ahnung wie die heißen^^

Hab nur bei nem Kumpel ein paar gehört und die waren net schlecht^^

Sonstiger Mukke Geschmack... recht breit gefächert^^




----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Horizont
via FoxyTunes


----------



## White-Frost (6. September 2008)

guten abend...


----------



## riesentrolli (6. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> hm is ne band
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


asou


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> guten abend...


guten abend. joa riesentrolli ^^ deutschrock band ^^


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

Tach whity


----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Horizont
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Alanium (6. September 2008)

Ich bin mal ein Weilchen AFK, http://www.sk-nordwestfalen.de/Service/Witze1.html durchlesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

nun denn ich bin mal off, schlafen undso...bis dann, gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (7. September 2008)

Gute Nacht, kleiner großer Affe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

Sooo wieder da vom ballerspiele zocken^^


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

hör auf zu lügen hab gesehen das du gepostet hast im witze thread^^


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

aber schon heftig wie der dich angesprungen hat^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Schutzengel
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Alanium (7. September 2008)

Dracun ist überall! o.O


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> aber schon heftig wie der dich angesprungen hat^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja man ^^Der hat mir ja auch ne PN geschickt und gefragt ob ich zionist sei lol^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ja man ^^Der hat mir ja auch ne PN geschickt und gefragt ob ich zionist sei lol^^


beware! zog is watching you!


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Tja ich bin omnipräsent^^ 

muss ja aufpassen^^

Da passt glatt das Lied was ich grad höre

|
|
V

----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Schutzengel
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Manoroth (7. September 2008)

guten abend allerseits


----------



## Alanium (7. September 2008)

Guten Morgen, Manoroth.^^


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

Wassn pissa hat sich grad bei mri gemeldet und meint ja wir juden hätten rabin erschossen ,ich nehme mal an er hat ALLE gemeint und er ist palästinenser war ja klar,bei denen sind wir juden alle scheiße


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

Wassn pissa hat sich grad bei mri gemeldet und meint ja wir juden hätten rabin erschossen ,ich nehme mal an er hat ALLE gemeint und er ist palästinenser war ja klar,bei denen sind wir juden alle scheiße


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

GUUUUUDN ÄÄÄÄBEEEND^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Sage Ja
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

sry 4 Doppelpost



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Sage Ja
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Alanium (7. September 2008)

Alles fleißig am Doppelposten? XD


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

Olololololoo doppelpost xD


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Boooah is buffed wieder ausgelastet???


egal lass dich net ärgern^^1 udn wenn er zuweit gehen sollte melde ihn einfach^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Sage Ja
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Manoroth (7. September 2008)

kennt wer aphex twins? das sind ma ..... spezielle clips^^

come to daddy

windowlicker


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Boooah is buffed wieder ausgelastet???
> 
> 
> egal lass dich net ärgern^^1 udn wenn er zuweit gehen sollte melde ihn einfach^^
> ...


Jop werd ich dan uach machen und nein ich lass mich nicht von so einem ärgern^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. September 2008)

come to daddy habsch vorhin auf mtv gesehn und fands sehr interessant


----------



## Manoroth (7. September 2008)

sind echt geil gemacht aba schon n bisserl krank^^ aba die musik is auch net schlecht


----------



## Shrukan (7. September 2008)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war ja klar, dass man dich hier findet Ala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. September 2008)

on

is auch geil gemacht

aba die arbeit die die für den clip hatten...


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

Ala ist immer hier!


----------



## Alanium (7. September 2008)

Gar nicht wahr, war die letzten 2 Tage oder so nicht hier.^^


----------



## Shrukan (7. September 2008)

Ich glaub während der Schulzeit ist das eh etwas unschön bis 4h oder so wach zu sein^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich glaub während der Schulzeit ist das eh etwas unschön bis 4h oder so wach zu sein^^



das geht ja noch aba die nacht durchsaufn und direkt nachm ausgang in die schule is net zu empfehlen... war damals halb tot


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Für mich gibt es seitdem ich das Album: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gehört habe bin ich absolut von diesem Sänger/der Band überzeugt^^



Unheilig

Aja auf das Pic kann man klicken^^


----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Wellenbrecher (Exklusives Lied)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Shrukan (7. September 2008)

naja bin wieder weg gute Nacht^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> naja bin wieder weg gute Nacht^^



gn8


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

bin jetzt auch ins bett muss morgen um 06:45 uffstehen^^...also N8i^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Goldene Zeiten (Clubmix Henning Verlage)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## riesentrolli (7. September 2008)

juhu endlich weiß ich wieder wie der eine film hieß den ich iwann ma spät nachts inner glotze gesehn hab


----------



## Manoroth (7. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> juhu endlich weiß ich wieder wie der eine film hieß den ich iwann ma spät nachts inner glotze gesehn hab



gz^^  und wie hiess er?


----------



## riesentrolli (7. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gz^^  und wie hiess er?


Prinzessin Mononoke


----------



## Manoroth (7. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Prinzessin Mononoke



ah ja den hab ich schon etwa 4 mal gesehn^^ und wie haste ihn gefunden?


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Prinzessin Mononoke




Der is genial und zum glück auch in meiner sammlung^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Goldene Zeiten (Clubmix Henning Verlage)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## riesentrolli (7. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ah ja den hab ich schon etwa 4 mal gesehn^^ und wie haste ihn gefunden?


öhm das sag ich her jetz ma lieber nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (7. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das geht ja noch aba die nacht durchsaufn und direkt nachm ausgang in die schule is net zu empfehlen... war damals halb tot


Selber schuld! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. September 2008)

das letzte glühwürmchen ist n hammer anime

kann ich nur weiter empfehlen


----------



## Manoroth (7. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Selber schuld!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo das schon aba der abend/nacht war sau lustig^^ hat sich also iwie gelohnt^^


----------



## Rhokan (7. September 2008)

Moin Mädels  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Moin Mädels
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


moiin


----------



## Alanium (7. September 2008)

Guten Morgen, Rhokan.^^


----------



## Rhokan (7. September 2008)

Hier weiß niemand zufällig ob es für Morrowind einen Multiplayer-Mod gibt? (von dem auch noch der DL-Link noch nicht tot ist.....) Hab wieder voll Bock auf das alte game : D


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Hier weiß niemand zufällig ob es für Morrowind einen Multiplayer-Mod gibt? (von dem auch noch der DL-Link noch nicht tot ist.....) Hab wieder voll Bock auf das alte game : D


ja gibt es,hab glaubi ch mal davongehört bzw gelesen.Aber ich selbst hab nur oblivion gezockt^^


----------



## Rhokan (7. September 2008)

Hab schon den ganzen Tag gesucht, aber nur tote Links gefunden : / Scheiss Nackenschmerzen ich glaub ich geh bald pennen


----------



## riesentrolli (7. September 2008)

wtf?! gief link! habs vor n paar tagen wieder angefangen


----------



## Rhokan (7. September 2008)

wie geasgt... die links sind alle tot : / warte kurz ich such mal....


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

keine ahung wos das gibt,aber bin mir sicher das es das gibt.Am besten gebt ihr bei google "sharesoft" ein.Ist ne mod seite und foren usw zu oblivion und morrorwind hab da auch früher geguckt.Schaut euch da um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:hier der link Sharesoft


----------



## Rhokan (7. September 2008)

Klickst du hier: *link*

Naja, is nichmehr ganz der neuste Stand, lol

btw hast du zufällig ahnung vom Construction Kit?


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Klickst du hier: *link*
> 
> Naja, is nichmehr ganz der neuste Stand, lol
> 
> btw hast du zufällig ahnung vom Construction Kit?


Jop habe ich oder hatte ich ist schon jahr oder 1,5 jahre her kp mehr vorletzten sommer glaub ich^^Aber glaubi ch kenn mich aus,hab damals schlüsselschwert irgendwo hin gestellt um es ingame zu bekommen weil der mdo selbst probs hatte also musste ich selbst hand anlegen.

weiss einer wann tes V rauskommt?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. September 2008)

nice nice
n anreiz mein char n bissl flotter zu lvln^^

und vom constr. set hab ich absolut kein schimmer^^


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

Hm wäre meine oblivion cd damals nicht zerbrochen würde ich nie wow spielen und wäre jetz nicht hier ^^
Hab gern und oft oblivion mit mods gezockt^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. September 2008)

ich warte im mom auf wotlk und WAR^^

naja ich vertreib mir die zeit bis am 15.9 mit diablo II


----------



## Rhokan (7. September 2008)

> weiss einer wann tes V rauskommt?^^



Ist das überhaupt schon in Entwicklung?^^ oh gott bitte lass es einen multiplayer haben !

Kann man irgendwie den Loot aus ner Kiste selber bestimmen oder is das immer dieser random-table?


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

Ich mein ich hab mir damals die ksite selbst gebaut und die texturen usw von den schlüsselschwerter benutzt und damage usw selbst geändert und dan ni ne kiste gepackt^^


----------



## Rhokan (7. September 2008)

Und wie kann man den loottable von  ner kiste verändern? das wollte ich wissen^^ hab mir heute schon 39 seiten tutorial durchgelesen, balmora umgebaut und ne zwergenruine gebaut^^


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

kp hab da ausem dings ne kisten modelle genommen und dan ide bilder oder so kp hab da rumgespielt bis es geklappt hat.Da gibts ja icons für die waffen usw kansnte abspeichern ändern lbabla kp^^dan einfach die kiste irgendwo hin setzen nur aufpassen das es nicht unter dre erde ist wenn ja,machste cheat das du durch wände gehen kannst also god mode und unsichtbar wegen wachen falls dus in nem haus plaziertst^^


----------



## Rhokan (7. September 2008)

Naja das platzieren un so is kein Problem, das einzige was mich am ck aufregt ist das alles so ungeordnet in tabellarischer form ist und man alles von hand skripten muss, also kein GUI wie bei wc3 benutzen kann : /


----------



## Gr3xter (7. September 2008)

Grade TeamFotress 2 gezockt! Echt geil, kann ich nur empfehlen!
Beim Media Markt für 15 Euro


----------



## Rhokan (7. September 2008)

Wenn dann will ich auch HL² aber das is ab 18 : / naja ein jahr warten...

mh ich glaub ich mach mir ne schöne Elder Scrolls Signatur^^


----------



## White-Frost (7. September 2008)

dann eröffne ich mal die heutige runde wie


----------



## Lurock (7. September 2008)

Nabend oder so...


----------



## Cruzes (7. September 2008)

Nabend, alles fit


----------



## Lurock (7. September 2008)

Langweiliges Wochenende... Nya...


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (7. September 2008)

Schleudere deine geweihten Geschosse auf den Feind. Zerfetze ihn und vergieße sein Blut! BLUT für Lord Khorne!! BLUT FÜR DEN BLUTGOTT!!!


----------



## Zez (7. September 2008)

ic hasse 414 -.-


----------



## Cruzes (7. September 2008)

Irgendwas eingeworfen Spartaa oder warum Zitierst du grad nurnoch W40k sachen ^^
Nicht das ich was dagegen hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sag nur 
"per mortis ad gloria"


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

nabend


----------



## Noxiel (7. September 2008)

Ich entwickle langsam aber sicher einen tief sitzenden Groll gegen das Gros der Warhammer Spieler bei Buffed.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (7. September 2008)

Titans? They're just like anything else. The bigger they are, the harder they fall.


----------



## Zez (7. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich entwickle langsam aber sicher einen tief sitzenden Groll gegen das Gros der Warhammer Spieler bei Buffed.


Wieso?
Wegen dem WAAAAGH und dem BLUT FÜR DEN BLUTGOTT in jedem 2. Post? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im Fernsehen kommt nix tolles -.-


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (7. September 2008)

Wenn sich ein Mensch dazu entschließt, sein Dasein einzig und allein dem Guten und dem Wohle anderer zu widmen, so wird er danklos sterben und vergessen werden. Wenn er sein Genie jedoch nutzt, um Schmerz und Tod über unzählige Millionen zu bringen, so wird sein Name durch die Jahrtausende getragen. Ruchlosigkeit ist der Schmach daher stets vorzuziehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (7. September 2008)

mir is langweilig unterhaltet mich gefälligst !!!


----------



## Cruzes (7. September 2008)

Ach Noxilein schlimmer als die WoW kiddis sind wir doch auch net  ;3


----------



## Zez (7. September 2008)

versuche dir einen Betaaccount für Warhammer zu erstellen, das hat michd en Tag unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (7. September 2008)

Cruzes schrieb:


> Ach Noxilein schlimmer als die WoW kiddis sind wir doch auch net  ;3


ihr macht ihnen konkurzentz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Hiho Leutz^^


Das höre ich gerade^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Rache
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Cruzes (7. September 2008)

Nja ich zähle zum glück net dazu, die nur flamen.. ichg ehöre zu den anderen 15% die sich über die flamer lustig machen


----------



## Lurock (7. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ihr macht ihnen konkurzentz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn Blizzard mal den Duden ins Spiel implementieren, ihn lila anmalen und mit allen Attributen vollballern würde, dann wäre das eine wahrlich weltbewegende Aktion!


----------



## Zez (7. September 2008)

Ich fand den Tag heute echt amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=...amp;redirect=no
Das brachte mich wirklich zum lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu das jede Minute ein Thread aufging, "404" oder "414" oder "Code 300?" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruzes (7. September 2008)

Amen Bruder!

Nja meine Grammatik ist auch mies, was leider daran liegt das ich legasteniker bin und früher als kleinkind fast taub war... mitleid bitte, aber net zu viel ;3

@Zez: Dein Werk? wenn ja... sau geil


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard mal den Duden ins Spiel implementieren, ihn lila anmalen und mit allen Attributen vollballern würde, dann wäre das eine wahrlich weltbewegende Aktion!




loool...des wär mal ne Maßnahme^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Mona Lisa
via FoxyTunes


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (7. September 2008)

Wenn wir den Tyraniden überhaupt bewusst sind, dann nur als Beute.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (7. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard mal den Duden ins Spiel implementieren, ihn lila anmalen und mit allen Attributen vollballern würde, dann wäre das eine wahrlich weltbewegende Aktion!


Und da predigt er wieder eine lebensweisheit:
Es kommt nicht auf die korrekte rechtschreibung sondern darauf an das der sinn rüberkommt die verständigung macht den mensch zum mensch und solang die klappt passt alles


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Armes tuff tuff ... ^^

aber mal im ernst es is teilweise net schön was da getippelt wird^^ und glaube kaum das die alle Legastheniker sind^^


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (7. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Und da predigt er wieder eine lebensweisheit:
> Es kommt nicht auf die korrekte rechtschreibung sondern darauf an das der sinn rüberkommt die verständigung macht den mensch zum mensch und solang die klappt passt alles




U FAIL!


----------



## Siu (7. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Und da predigt er wieder eine lebensweisheit:
> Es kommt nicht auf die korrekte rechtschreibung sondern darauf an das der sinn rüberkommt die verständigung macht den mensch zum mensch und solang die klappt passt alles




Bei Konkuruzetrnern bleibt selbst die Verständigung zu kurz. Ein wenig Rechtschreibung und Überprüfung der eigenen Worte wären ruhig angebracht um anderen kein Augenkrebs zu beschwören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Und da predigt er wieder eine lebensweisheit:
> Es kommt nicht auf die korrekte rechtschreibung sondern darauf an das der sinn rüberkommt die verständigung macht den mensch zum mensch und solang die klappt passt alles


Da geb ich dir Recht! Aber "konkurzentz" ist Vergewaltigung!


----------



## Noxiel (7. September 2008)

Lebe wohl This is Spartaaa!


----------



## Zez (7. September 2008)

Ist er gebannt?


----------



## chopi (7. September 2008)

Nimmt uns nicht This is Sparta!
Der wundert sich jetzt bestimmt 20minuten wieso er nichts mehr posten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruzes (7. September 2008)

Danke Noxi ... ging ja fix :3


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Hallo???? ....besoffen sein gut und schön^^...aber der hat ja nur müll gepostet in jedem fred^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Rache
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Zez (7. September 2008)

Ich fand es einfach nur dreist und lustig, überall totales Offtopic zu posten, er hat nichmtal begonnen, mit Offtopic anzufangen, sondern er hat einfach total aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene Zitate gepostet


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

genau^^ total unsinnig^^..egal back to offtopic^^

Lest euch des mal durch^^


_Die Gedanken in schwarz weiß
spiegeln sich in der Vergangenheit
fand den Frieden als ich ihn ansah
und ihm für dich sein Leben nahm
Er sperrte dich in die Erde ein
so dachte er du wärst sein
du mein Herz so zart und rein
dort im Dunkeln so allein
Hör deine Stimme wieder jede Nacht
deine Worte haben mich gemacht
tief im Innern bist du noch bei mir
bist in Gedanken immer hier
Lege meine Hand auf dein Grab
so nah und fern ruhst du da
nur noch tiefe Leere ist in mir
wann bin ich wieder bei dir ?
Lass sie raus !
Lass sie gehen !
Lass sie raus !
Lass sie gehen !
Immer wieder hab ich ihn gefragt
warum er dir dein Leben stahl
doch den Grund den hat er nie genannt
ich hab ihn dann neben dir verbrannt
In den Flammen warst du wieder da
du hast gesagt dass es Rache war
hör deine Stimme wieder jede Nacht
deine Worte haben mich gemacht
Jeder wird mein tun verstehen
und dann doch als Unrecht sehen
keine Reue vernarbt mein Herz
fühle jede Nacht deinen Schmerz
Lege meine Hand auf dein Grab
so nah und fern ruhst du da
deine Worte haben mich gemacht
hör deine Stimme wieder jede Nacht
Lass sie raus !
Lass sie gehen !
Lass sie raus !
Lass sie gehen !
Lass sie raus !
hör deine Stimme wieder jede Nacht
deine Worte haben mich gemacht
lass sie gehen !
lege meine Hand auf dein Grab
so nah und fern ruhst du da_

Unheilig - Rache


----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Rache
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Cruzes (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich Unheilig höre muss ich immer an ne Beerdigung von nen Bekannten denken da haben die "Schutzengel" gespielt wo er zu Grab getragen wurde :/


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Uuuh ....mein Beileid


und des auch ein wunderschönes Lied...
Und sry wollte bei dir keine traurigen Erinnerungen wach rufen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



----------------
Now playing: Blutengel - 01 - Welcome To The Suicide (Intro)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Cruzes (7. September 2008)

Ach ne tust du net, wollte damit nur sagen das die Wunderbare lieder machen ^^


----------



## Angron der Primarch (7. September 2008)

Was ist ein Space Marine schon ohne ein Schiff, das ihn transportiert?

Er ist ein unbedeutendes Insekt, das im Staub einer einzelnen Welt kriecht.
Was ist ein Space Marine mit einem Transportschiff?
Er ist der Tod von oben, die Verkörperung eines Gottes, auf der Suche nach Krieg!


----------



## White-Frost (7. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir Recht! Aber "konkurzentz" ist Vergewaltigung!


meine gütte ich hab 5 wochen keine schule mehr gehabt und freundin trennt sich wohl da erlaub ich mir sowas schon mal^^


----------



## Angron der Primarch (7. September 2008)

Wir kämpfen den Langen Krieg; nicht aus wertlosen Gründen wie Pflicht oder Ehre, sondern aus einem viel stärkeren Grund: Hass. Auf dem Höhepunkt unseres Ruhmes wurden wir von unseren Brüdern verraten und ausgestoßen. Guillaume, Dorn, Sanguinius - dies sind die Namen die ich verfluche. Horus, Perturabo, Angron - diese Namen verehre ich, Namen, denen ich bis zum Letzten folgen werde. Es ist dieser Hass, der mich über die langen Jahrtausende aufrecht erhalten hat. Ich pflege ihn mit Bitterkeit. Ich nähre ihn mit jedem Tod eines meiner früheren sogenannten Brüder. Denn ich weiß: wenn das Ende über uns kommt und der Kriegsherr zurückkehrt wird der Falsche Imperator von seinem Thron gestoßen und wir nehmen unseren rechtmäßigen Platz an der Seite von Horus ein, dem wahren Imperator der Menschheit.


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Cruzes schrieb:


> Ach ne tust du net, wollte damit nur sagen das die Wunderbare lieder machen ^^




Ne komische Art dies zu sagen^^

Aber ansonsten jap die machen echt geniale Musik^^

Und das auch nur wegen der un verwechselbaren Stimme vom Graf.... find die ja mal absolut mega genial^^


----------------
Now playing: Blutengel - 02 - Seelenschmerz
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Angron der Primarch (7. September 2008)

ich bin die geißel! Ich bin das CHAOS!

+++ This is Sparta Primarch des Forums +++


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Angron schrieb:


> Wir kämpfen den Langen Krieg; nicht aus wertlosen Gründen wie Pflicht oder Ehre, sondern aus einem viel stärkeren Grund: Hass. Auf dem Höhepunkt unseres Ruhmes wurden wir von unseren Brüdern verraten und ausgestoßen. Guillaume, Dorn, Sanguinius - dies sind die Namen die ich verfluche. Horus, Perturabo, Angron - diese Namen verehre ich, Namen, denen ich bis zum Letzten folgen werde. Es ist dieser Hass, der mich über die langen Jahrtausende aufrecht erhalten hat. Ich pflege ihn mit Bitterkeit. Ich nähre ihn mit jedem Tod eines meiner früheren sogenannten Brüder. Denn ich weiß: wenn das Ende über uns kommt und der Kriegsherr zurückkehrt wird der Falsche Imperator von seinem Thron gestoßen und wir nehmen unseren rechtmäßigen Platz an der Seite von Horus ein, dem wahren Imperator der Menschheit.




Sieh dich mal /reported an Sparta



----------------
Now playing: Blutengel - 02 - Seelenschmerz
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Angron der Primarch (7. September 2008)

Zerstören! Vernichten! Verbrennen! Zerstören! Vernichten! Verbrennen! Zerstören! Vernichten! Verbrennen! Zerstören! Vernichten! Verbrennen! Zerstören! Vernichten! Verbrennen!


----------



## Cruzes (7. September 2008)

IP-Dauer bann wär mal Fein ;3 oder Ignor list ... yeaah


----------



## Angron der Primarch (7. September 2008)

Bewahrer des Wahren Wortes, wir verbreiten den Glauben des Chaos mit Blut und Schrecken!

Jeder Tod vergrößert die Glorie des Chaos! Jeder vergossene Tropfen Blut ist heilig!
Wie der Dämon sind wir rein in unserem Hass!
Lasst uns unseren Hass über jene bringen, die uns zu trotzen suchen!
Die Götter des Chaos wachen über uns. Word Bearers, vorwärts



ip changer fuck yeah


----------



## Lurock (7. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> meine gütte ich hab 5 wochen keine schule mehr gehabt und freundin trennt sich wohl da erlaub ich mir sowas schon mal^^


Omg, weil du 5 Wochen keine Schule hast und deine Freundin sich von dir trennt kannst du nicht mehr schreiben? oO
Okay, jetzt hast du mein Mitleid erregt!


----------



## Angron der Primarch (7. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> meine gütte ich hab 5 wochen keine schule mehr gehabt und freundin trennt sich wohl da erlaub ich mir sowas schon mal^^




Ich werde eure Seele zerschmettern und aus eurem Herzen trinken!


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Wieso gibt es eigentlich immer solchen Voll Spacken/Voll Deppen / Idioten .. die meinen durch solche Aktionen wär man cool??


Gott is die Jugend echt so dumm dämlich geworden??


Wat bin ich froh das ich 82er Baujahr bin und noch ein bissel meine Würde & meinen Anstand behalten hab 


Gott wie hasse ich solche Kiddys



----------------
Now playing: Blutengel - 03 - I'm Dying Alone
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Angron der Primarch (7. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es eigentlich immer solchen Voll Spacken/Voll Deppen / Idioten .. die meinen durch solche Aktionen wär man cool??
> 
> 
> Gott is die Jugend echt so dumm dämlich geworden??
> ...




Ich lebe seit generationen und töte für das Chaos.. erzähl mich nichts vom alter! ES IST ZEIT! Zeit die zählt! Sie brachte mir dämonengeschenke


----------



## Lurock (7. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es eigentlich immer solchen Voll Spacken/Voll Deppen / Idioten .. die meinen durch solche Aktionen wär man cool??
> Gott is die Jugend echt so dumm dämlich geworden??
> Wat bin ich froh das ich 82er Baujahr bin und noch ein bissel meine Würde & meinen Anstand behalten hab
> Gott wie hasse ich solche Kiddys


Angron ist über 18 und besoffen, der ist kein Kiddy.
Und hör du mal auf nach jeder Zeile 4 weiter Zeilen freu zulassen, da kriegt man ja Krämpfe biem zitieren... oO


----------



## Angron der Primarch (7. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Angron ist über 18 und besoffen, der ist kein Kiddy.
> Und hör du mal auf nach jeder Zeile 4 weiter Zeilen freu zulassen, da kriegt man ja Krämpfe biem zitieren... oO



yes sir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Angron ist über 18 und besoffen, der ist kein Kiddy.
> Und hör du mal auf nach jeder Zeile 4 weiter Zeilen freu zulassen, da kriegt man ja Krämpfe biem zitieren... oO




Stell dich an^^
Jetzt sei mal ehrlich.....er benimmt sich aber wie eins^^..... i bin auch öfters mal blau aber deswegen mach ich so ne mega kinderscheiße

wenn dem langweilig is dann soll er seine Langeweile mit seinen Händen unter der Bettdecke ausleben^^
Is doch wahr^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


----------------
Now playing: Blutengel - 05 - Schmerz 1 - Liebe
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Lurock (7. September 2008)

Angron schrieb:


> yes sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und nun wegtreten, Soldat!


----------



## Angron der Primarch (7. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Stell dich an^^
> Jetzt sei mal ehrlich.....er benimmt sich aber wie eins^^..... i bin auch öfters mal blau aber deswegen mach ich so ne mega kinderscheiße
> 
> wenn dem langweilig is dann soll er seine Langeweile mit seinen Händen unter der Bettdecke ausleben^^
> ...



Du würdest deinem Imperator bis in den Tod folgen, nicht wahr?


----------



## Angron der Primarch (7. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Und nun wegtreten, Soldat!



No Sir! Must stay Sir!


----------



## Lurock (7. September 2008)

Angron schrieb:


> No Sir! Must stay Sir!


Be steadfast till the end!


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Da du irgendwie nur nerven kannst...welcome to my Igno

und des haben echt mit dir nur 3 leutz geschafft


----------



## Minastirit (7. September 2008)

haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dracun wer sind denn die anderen 2? .. ich und lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angron der Primarch (7. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Be steadfast till the end!



I will fight! Sir! FOR THE EMPEROR! OH god.... here they come!!!


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nee du^^................. shaddy88 und Panasori^^

----------------
Now playing: 01. Walpurgisnacht
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Minastirit (7. September 2008)

kenn ich nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber okeee
btw nette sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. September 2008)

Angron schrieb:


> I will fight! Sir! FOR THE EMPEROR! OH god.... here they come!!!


Never give up! Never surrender!


----------



## Crackmack (7. September 2008)

N`abend Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kenn ich nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Thx^^ ;-) Hat mich mal meine Batel Laune gepackt^^...(kurioserweise nur wenn ich mir ne Sig mache für buffed^^)


----------------
Now playing: 02. Das Seemansgrab
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Angron der Primarch (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



We shall not  surrender!!!!!!


----------



## Angron der Primarch (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OH NO! The carnifax is killing the rhino...


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Nabend Crack^^



----------------
Now playing: 02. Das Seemansgrab
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Lurock (7. September 2008)

Oh my god! They're comin' right for us, SHOOT!


----------



## Crackmack (7. September 2008)

Bin dann mal weg morgen um 6uhr aufstehen -.-


----------



## Lurock (7. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bin dann mal weg morgen um 6uhr aufstehen -.-


Wie kann man soviel Schlaf brauchen... tzzz... =P


----------



## Minastirit (7. September 2008)

6 stunden Oo 5 zuviel


----------



## Minastirit (7. September 2008)

infolge einer sehr spannenden unterhaltung hier .. und dem fucking archi wype .. (danke an die noskiller die dort sterben) .. geh ich nun pc ausschalten ..
cyA hf noch und so


----------



## Lurock (7. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 6 stunden Oo 5 zuviel


Du sagst es! Und gn8, Minas!


----------



## Zez (7. September 2008)

Bam gn8 euch allen


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

n8i mina^^...i denk ich geh nochmal ne Runde zoggen^^...also man liest sich bye bye^^



----------------
Now playing: 06. Waldgeflüster
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Lupercal (7. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh my god! They're comin' right for us, SHOOT!



they are dead!!! we survived!


----------



## Lurock (7. September 2008)

Ich jag mal ne Runde mit Mr. Blazkowicz durch diverse Burgen, mal schaun ob ichs heute Nacht noch bis zu Heinrich, dem 1., schaffe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. September 2008)

Oh noez... oO Gequotet statt editet... peinlich...


----------



## Szputnyik (7. September 2008)

dpch nicht


----------



## Fulgrim der Ausschweifende (8. September 2008)

Eure ständigen Proteste langweilen mich. Ich habe doch nur so wenig verlangt! Man könnte fast denken, daß ich gefordert hätte, euch selbst und eure Familien zu opfern! Doch im Angesicht Slaaneshs unendlicher Güte bat ich euch nur um eure Töchter. Und sicherlich werdet ihr mir nicht diese kleine Freude vergönnen?


----------



## Alanium (8. September 2008)

Blubb... Jemand hier?


----------



## White-Frost (8. September 2008)

jaja das chaos...


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. September 2008)

> Blubb... Jemand hier?



Wer will das wissen? :O


----------



## Alanium (8. September 2008)

Ich!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. September 2008)

> Ich!



Scheint ja wirklich nichts los zu sein heute :O


----------



## Alanium (8. September 2008)

Was langweilig... Naja, Sonntag ne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (8. September 2008)

Nabend


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. September 2008)

Mondstein flieg und sieg!


----------



## Siu (8. September 2008)

Caro noch on um diese Zeit? Keine Schule? :>


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. September 2008)

> Caro noch on um diese Zeit? Keine Schule? :>



keine Angst, ich zwing sie dazu =P


----------



## Alanium (8. September 2008)

Doch, aber nicht müde bzw. keine Lust zu schlafen.


----------



## Siu (8. September 2008)

Achso. Na dann. Ich muss aber ins Bett. Morgen früh Sport unso :>

dämonenspast - reported. Viel Spaß im ban

Nacht


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. September 2008)

Gute nacht


----------



## Alanium (8. September 2008)

Boar, der schon wieder... >.<

Gute Nacht, Schnuffel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. September 2008)

Hm, ich glaub, ich geh' doch mal ins Bettchen.^^ 
Gute Nacht euch allen und schlaft gut und macht nicht zu lange! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Pieps ^^


----------



## Bankchar (8. September 2008)

letzter :O


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> letzter :O


Die Letzten werden die Ersten sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (8. September 2008)

der ober mir war 2 minuten zu spät dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und whity zieht des teil wieder hoch^^


----------



## Rhokan (8. September 2008)

Abend miteinander


----------



## Winn (8. September 2008)

Guten Abend!


Na seit ihr alle wach?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. September 2008)

Huhu!


----------



## Lurock (8. September 2008)

Nabend Schnuggi


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

huhu melde mich aus dem urlaub zurück


----------



## Lurock (8. September 2008)

Wb Jenny84


----------



## Alanium (8. September 2008)

Heiho Jenny, wie war's und wo warste?


----------



## White-Frost (8. September 2008)

jenny is im threat jaaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

wir haben immer nur kurz ausflüge gemacht (europapark wo ich doch wieder mit meiner höhenangst kämpfen musste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, erdingen auf nem volksfest und in nem wasserrutschenpark, wo ich mir ja mal wieder weh tun musste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und noch so ein paar sachen die wir gemacht haben)
waren ja im februar in ägypten und haben das haus gekauft da haben wir gesagt fahren wir im sommerurlaub nicht in richtigen urlaub. hat so aber auch spass gemacht


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

ja irgentwie kam von dir heute mittag ja nichts mehr hab ich mich halt nur mit natsu voll getextet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (8. September 2008)

ja tschuldigung meine liebste ich werd mich morgen bemühen
und mittwoch knackm a die 1000 seiten rechtzeitig zu meinem abschied ausn mittwochs threat


----------



## White-Frost (8. September 2008)

und jetz da deine elfe 70 is wird se auf natherzim getranst oder jen XD


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

ne die bleibt wo sie ist.
meine gilde hat mich gestern sogar hero mitgenommen, ich war erstaunt und wir hatten jede menge spass trotz massensterbens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
warum verabschiedest du dich?
was hab ich den jetzt schon wieder verpasst?


----------



## Alanium (8. September 2008)

Wie was wo wer wann? o.O


----------



## White-Frost (8. September 2008)

auf natherzim hast n privat healer der dich mit kara schleppt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nächste woche sind meine ferien vorbei und ich hab dieses jahr in schule kein halb jähriges praktikum mehr sprich ich hab mittwoch vormittag keienn pc mehr an den ich könnt das ich mitspammen kann^^


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

achso stimmt ja
hmm echt schade noch wer weniger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (8. September 2008)

dann komm halt auf natherzim sieht man sich öfters leg dein leben in meine schamanisch heilenden hände die dich durch kara und ersten heros geleiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

vergiss es die bleibt wo sie ist. ich spiele eh mit meinem freund zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und eigentlich haben wir ein paar gute heiler. wir waren halt unterwegs für ne gruppenquest bis einer meinte oh so können wir auch ne ini gehen


----------



## White-Frost (8. September 2008)

pff vergiss den der is egal denk an whity XDDDD ok dann halt nich...


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (8. September 2008)

pfff als hät ich dich nötig bin weg ausn mittwochs threat und des wars hab ich doch alles nich nötig hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. September 2008)

Nicht weinen, Whity! x_O


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

sorry aber du bekommst mich mit der nicht aus der gilde
hab mir ja auf terrodar nen char erstellt um mit natsu zu quaseln aber der char gammelt nur so vor sich hin... ist halt ein alli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (8. September 2008)

pfff wen ma ins gleiche bg zamgewürfelt werden glaub nich das de n heal bekommst püh^^


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

ach so war das doch nicht gemeint aber mit der bleib ich wirklich dort wo ich bin.. ist ne nette gilde, ich spiele eh meist mit meinem freund zusammen und der server ist auch in ordnung


----------



## White-Frost (8. September 2008)

glabu ich gern das der server in ordnung is nachdem ich da nicht mehr mit meinem nachtelfen hordler schnetzel


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> pfff wen ma ins gleiche bg zamgewürfelt werden glaub nich das de n heal bekommst püh^^


du darfst mich dann umhauen ... ich halt auch still  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (8. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> du darfst mich dann umhauen ... ich halt auch still
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tu ich mich verdammt schwer als troll n blutelf umzuhaun

nich das ichs nich wollt oder so aber diese scheis spiel mechanik


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> glabu ich gern das der server in ordnung is nachdem ich da nicht mehr mit meinem nachtelfen hordler schnetzel


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei uns kommt es halt auf die uhrzeit an wo man spielt demnach hast du halt welche dabei die nur irgentwo rum metzeln oder du hast ne gut organisierte truppe die auch auf das hört was man schreibt


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> tu ich mich verdammt schwer als troll n blutelf umzuhaun
> 
> nich das ichs nich wollt oder so aber diese scheis spiel mechanik


ohh dann lass mich halt verrecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sterbe eh oft genug weil die alli`s meist den bösen schurken zuerst umhauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (8. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ohh dann lass mich halt verrecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


werd ich auch machen!!! werd dich afk flaggen und allen sagen sie sollens mir gleich tun mit deinem miesen equip buaaahhh kotz uuauaahhh


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

für frisch 70 find ichs nicht soooo schlecht.
klar könnte besser sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wb Jenny84




Wie war das mitm Spam?


----------



## White-Frost (8. September 2008)

jenny wird sterben gehn ja sie wird sterben gehen und ich ich lach se dann noch aus buahahahahaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

mach nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sehe meist eh keinen heiler und wenn dann rennt er als bär rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. September 2008)

hiho und cya

house war wiedermal zuu geil
2 neue folgen der neuen staffel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 need mehr .. und auf rtl kommen genau die gleichen die ich heut gesehen hab -.- grml


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

ha 
mein freund hat zuerst das perfekte dinner gesehen und dann unter volldampf, unter volldampf hab ich schon nicht mehr mitbekommen das hab ich verpennt und bin erst wieder bei werner wach geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achso white ja strafe mich ich steh drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

oh alle weg ohne bye bye zu sagen?
WHITE KOMM ZURÜCK ICH MACH DOCH NUR SCHERZE


----------



## White-Frost (8. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> achso white ja strafe mich ich steh drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach tust du das dann gib mir nächste mal bescheit wen de wiede rin bayern unterwegs bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

ich dachte wirklich ich hätte was gesagt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (8. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich dachte wirklich ich hätte was gesagt
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pff dafür wirst ja nächstes mal gestraft stehen tust ja auch noch drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

ich hab da nich für nix bekolpptes mitglied stehen als titel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (8. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hab da nich für nix bekolpptes mitglied stehen als titel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auf normale leute steh ich sowieso net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

so wünsche eine schöne gute nacht geh jetzt ins bett
bye


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> auf normale leute steh ich sowieso net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (8. September 2008)

gute nacht schlaf gut


----------



## Manoroth (8. September 2008)

lebt hier noch wer? oder alle schlafn gegangen? sind sicher ncoh n paar hyperktive oder arbeitslose nhier oder?


----------



## Manoroth (9. September 2008)

wirklich schon alle am schlafn?-.- dat gibts doch net...


----------



## White-Frost (9. September 2008)

ich bin noch da aber nebenher kingdom hearts zocken


----------



## Manoroth (9. September 2008)

EIN LEBENSZEICHEN!!! PREISET DEN HERRN!!!!!^^

bin auch am lesen und musikhörn^^


----------



## White-Frost (9. September 2008)

ja in letzter zeit is hier sehr wenig los leider naja^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. September 2008)

bin dann auch ma schlafen wenn hier nix los is^^

gn8


----------



## Dracun (9. September 2008)

Bin grad @ home und besoffen....und geh jetzt frau verführen und danach pennen^^


gn8i



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Rache
via FoxyTunes


----------



## White-Frost (9. September 2008)

ein besoffener verheirateter man kommt heim und will seine frau verführen? irgendwie hört sich das komisch an


----------



## Einsam (9. September 2008)

seit wan ist eigentlich die sonne weg?... jetzt kann ich endlich spazieren gehen


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

guten abend


----------



## Dracun (9. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ein besoffener verheirateter man kommt heim und will seine frau verführen? irgendwie hört sich das komisch an



warum hört sich das komisch an??^^
das musst du mir erklären^^
Und hidiho


----------



## Alanium (9. September 2008)

Guden Abööönd!


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

mich könnte er z.b. nicht verführen!
ich finde es eher abstossend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hallo alanium


----------



## Alanium (9. September 2008)

Allerdings, dieser eklige Alkoholgeruch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. September 2008)

erster EIN EINS DRÖLF


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

richtig und komm mir nicht mit zähne putzen das hilft nicht. der schweiss richt auch nach alk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> warum hört sich das komisch an??^^
> das musst du mir erklären^^
> Und hidiho


hiho 
Ich finde es klingt ganz Normal 
Wie auch immer ich Geh nun offline keine Lust jetzt noch meinen pc zu starten
Aber muß sägen mit iPod Touch zu schreiben geht ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn mir Sachen wie Oe etc fehlen

Nuunja evtl spam ich morgen etwas mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Minas/alex (doofer Name ich weis)


----------



## Dracun (9. September 2008)

mensch seid ihr alle von gestern???.... wozu gibt es atemkaugummis^^..... also echt mal^^


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

ich sag doch der schweiss richt auch nach alk. das verleitet mich eher zum kotzen als zu lustgefühlen


----------



## Alanium (9. September 2008)

Mein Freund bräucht' nicht besoffen anzukommen.^^
1. Der Geruch
2. Sprache
3. Verhalten

Näää, das muss nicht sein. x]

@ Jenny: /sign


----------



## Minastirit (9. September 2008)

ok da muss ich dir recht geben. Wenn meine ex (Nein hab mich nicht deswegen getrennt )  wars nicht Grad sexy wenn sie voll besoffen zu dir kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber Liebe geht durch den Magen und nicht durch die Nase *g* 

So bin Weg mit dem Teil schreiben dauert ja ewig


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

meiner weiss das auch
und wenn er MAL feiert dann schlaf ich auf der couch


----------



## Siu (9. September 2008)

Stimmt. Zu heutigen Zeiten gibt es auch keine Deos.. ich zerstöre immer alle Deodorant-Flaschen! Ketzer! Hexen!


----------



## Lurock (9. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aber Liebe geht durch den Magen und nicht durch die Nase *g*


Das hast du schön gesagt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

doch gibt es aber der hält den geruch nicht die ganze nacht ab und die sprache und verhalten ändert sich auch nicht
halt abneigung meiner seits


----------



## Rhokan (9. September 2008)

Abend Mädels


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. September 2008)

cat im a kity at and i dance dance dance and i dance dance dance..


----------



## Alanium (9. September 2008)

Man schwitzt nicht nur unter den Achseln...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. September 2008)

ja auch zwiscehn den arschittzen


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Man schwitzt nicht nur unter den Achseln...


das noch dazu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich stell mir gerade vor wie ein mann sich die ganze deodose übersprüht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. September 2008)

dan kuck die axe werbung dann siehst dus


----------



## Lurock (9. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Man schwitzt nicht nur unter den Achseln...


Komm Ala, gibs doch zu, du stehst auf haarige, verschwitzte Bierbäuche!


----------



## Rhokan (9. September 2008)

Da steht doch drauf das das Zeug nicht für den Intimbereich gedacht ist 0o


----------



## Siu (9. September 2008)

Wo denn sonst noch? Im Genitalbereich? Kann ich ja nichts für, wenn ihr eure Köppe dazwischen tut :>
Frag mich viel eher wie eure Kerle schwitzen...


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

du glaubst alles was die in der werbung erzählen?
sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (9. September 2008)

> du glaubst alles was die in der werbung erzählen?
> sorry biggrin.gif



Heißt das die Kuh macht gar keinen Pudding?


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

man dünstet den alk halt aus ist so das kann auch keiner von euch verleugnen


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. September 2008)

ich höhre in letzter zeit wieder lustige musik. seit gestern wieder schule deswegen^^
in meiner klasse sind 2 neue. ein wowo-suchti und ein hübscher boy sieht so aus wie Clueso


----------



## Alanium (9. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> das noch dazu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD Da wird der ja arm bei.^^


----------



## Alanium (9. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Komm Ala, gibs doch zu, du stehst auf haarige, verschwitzte Bierbäuche!


Mir wird schlecht... Baaaaaah!


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

ja wohl oder übel und bringen würde es bei mir eh nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. September 2008)

aber die alten mit  bierbäuchen wollen dich caro^^


----------



## Rhokan (9. September 2008)

Ich hasse meine neue Klasse  : O nur hopper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will das freitag ist und ich wieder normale menschen sehen kann


----------



## Alanium (9. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> aber die alten mit  bierbäuchen wollen dich caro^^


Schlimm genug. x_X

@ Rhokan: PWND!! XD (Du Armer! o.O)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. September 2008)

ich hab einige krocha in miner kalsse sind ganz coole lee kenne die schon lange sind nicht so dumme suffkinder

acja ala gib mal icq ummer ich habe n neuen Pc und nix gespeichert


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> aber die alten mit  bierbäuchen wollen dich caro^^


jetzt wird mir auch schlecht


----------



## Rhokan (9. September 2008)

> krocha




..... = ?


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

wohl die boxerhandschuhe an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (9. September 2008)

Wat für Themen... da spiel ich lieber meine Multi-Box Druiden weiter :X


----------



## Lurock (9. September 2008)

Rhokan, Krocha sind die neonfarbenen Menschen mit Palästinenser-Tüchern!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. September 2008)

du eknnste keine krocha?


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

so einen hab ich letztens bei uns auf dem server gesehen und der hat mir sogar demonstriert wie es aussieht wenn er kämpft. fand ich witzig


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. September 2008)

fx oide bam oida http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFsh6jqjPCc


----------



## Rhokan (9. September 2008)

> wohl die boxerhandschuhe an wink.gif



diese ansammlung von satzzeichen war eher als frage gemeint was man bitte unter "krocha" versteht

E: lol hab das wort noch nie gehört ^^ danke für den link und die aufklärung^^


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

bei mir eher darauf das er doch bitte ein wenig langsamer schreiben möge, sodas er nicht die hälfte der buchstaben vergisst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. September 2008)

das liegt an der tastatur junge dame. dafür kann ich nichts ich möchte mich aufrrichtig entschuldigen und hoffe ich werde sie in zukunft nichtmehr belästigen.

Btt: hat wer das video von dem jungen mit vegeta frisur?


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

war nicht böse gemeint, lässt sich halt nur schwer lesen


----------



## Lurock (9. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> das liegt an der tastatur junge dame. dafür kann ich nichts ich möchte mich aufrrichtig entschuldigen und hoffe ich werde sie iin zukunft nichtmehr belästigen.


Jaja... wie immer, entweder sind die Leute Legastheniker oder es liegt an der Tastatur oder sie haben nur ein T-Shirt an und können deswegen nicht schreiben... Immer dieselben Ausreden...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. September 2008)

ey luca du müsstest mich kennen dass ich schreiben kann


----------



## Lurock (9. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ey luca du müsstest mich kennen dass ich schreiben kann


Hä? Was willst du? Schreib mal ordentlich... oO Und wer zum Henker ist "luca"?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. September 2008)

ich will deine kontonummer luca gib mir...


----------



## Rhokan (9. September 2008)

Bin mal kurz afk, so Schulzeug richten und so .... juhu...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. September 2008)

jo und wehr dich lass dich nicht schlagen!


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

und ich geh mir was langweiliges im tv anschauen damit ich schlafen kann
gute nacht


----------



## Rhokan (9. September 2008)

> jo und wehr dich lass dich nicht schlagen!



? ? ?








naja ich geh auch mal pennen, gn8 bis morgen


----------



## White-Frost (9. September 2008)

guten abend whity ist da verbeugt euch vor eurem könig dem allmighty of the allmightys oder nennt mich einfach gott buahahahahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (9. September 2008)

verdammt wen ich komm is die jenny weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

bin daaa wer noooch??


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

maue runde heute^^ na dann falls noch wer kommt gute nacht euch^^


----------



## Crackmack (10. September 2008)

So bin wieder ma hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. September 2008)

Ich auch, wie immer...


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> verdammt wen ich komm is die jenny weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hallo
ups wollte doch noch was schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
white wenn du so spät kommst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

schönen guten abend miteinander


----------



## Rhokan (10. September 2008)

n'Abend


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

und schon schreibt keiner mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> und schon schreibt keiner mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wollte grad was schreiben... aber dann lass ichs wohl lieber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

so juten abend allerseits bin ma vor mitternacht hier (is vorher glaub ich noch nie vorgekommn^^)

was macht ihr so nebenbei?


----------



## Rhokan (10. September 2008)

Mich totlachen über die Aktion mit dem Brecheisen für CERN xD

http://blog.reddit.com/2008/09/crowbar-hea...e-strategy.html


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> und schon schreibt keiner mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doch nur steht der rechner nicht in der nähe vom tv.
schaue gerade 10 dinge die ich an dir hasse


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Mich totlachen über die Aktion mit dem Brecheisen für CERN xD
> 
> http://blog.reddit.com/2008/09/crowbar-hea...e-strategy.html



oh lol das is ma was^^ aba hoffentlich baun die von cern ausversehen ne menge antimaterie und die welt geht zu grunde^^ dann wär n problem aus der weltgeschafft(die menschheit^^)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. September 2008)

Nabend

kann mir jemand sagen , wo ich WoW schneller ziehen kann , als von blizzard? -_- 4 std download fuckt mich ab , aber derbe


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen , wo ich WoW schneller ziehen kann , als von blizzard? -_- 4 std download fuckt mich ab , aber derbe



im laden um die ecke kaufen gehn oder halt über nacht dln^^

aba wow is noch das kleinste freu dich auf die patchs^^ hatte 8h bis ich die hatte^^


----------



## Rhokan (10. September 2008)

Wenn man sichs zieht bekommt man meistens (zumindest bei blizz) die aktuelle version


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. September 2008)

jo war bei mir letztes mal auch so. aber jetz hab ichn neuen rechner und so.... wargh ich will aufn den neuen realm waaaaaargh verdammt...

jetz hänge ich einen tag zurück , das sind 10 lvl -_-


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> jo war bei mir letztes mal auch so. aber jetz hab ichn neuen rechner und so.... wargh ich will aufn den neuen realm waaaaaargh verdammt...
> 
> jetz hänge ich einen tag zurück , das sind 10 lvl -_-



bei mir tut sich schon ne weile nix mehr von wegen lvl^^ nur noch equip und epic flugmount^^

aba bald gehts mitm gelvl wider los(auf wotlk freu^^)


----------



## Rhokan (10. September 2008)

war vorhin mal drauf und hab mir nen weiblichen gnome mage mit pinken zöpfen gemacht und ihn deathshadow genannt, der höchste spieler zu dem zeitpunkt war level 8 lol


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

jenny schreib mal was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
i miss you  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2008)

so neues wallpaper fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tach mädels


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was soll ich den schreiben? keine ahnung


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

schreib das du mich liebst!!!^^
lass dir was einfallen xd wie geht mit deine elfe vorran


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

uhh sehe gerade das blasc mal funktioniert hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

*reinschleich, in dunkle Ecke setz und lausch*


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

die woche bin ich leider noch nicht viel zum spielen gekommen


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *reinschleich, in dunkle Ecke setz und lausch*


du bist in letzter zeit aber auch sehr still  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

ala wieso bist dud en gar nich im icq on XD
hmm wird schon noch demnächst erste mal kara clearen oder


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> du bist in letzter zeit aber auch sehr still
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vielleicht hast du sie eingeschüchtert


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> du bist in letzter zeit aber auch sehr still
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kann bei deinen und Whitys Themen auch nicht so wirklich mitreden.^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

weiss noch nicht paar ini's mal für bessere ausrüstung. hero war schon schwer wenn ich mal aggro bekam. die hauen mich 3 mal oder so dann bin ich tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich kann bei deinen und Whitys Themen auch nicht so wirklich mitreden.^^


welche themen den^^


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> weiss noch nicht paar ini's mal für bessere ausrüstung. hero war schon schwer wenn ich mal aggro bekam. die hauen mich 3 mal oder so dann bin ich tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ändert sich nich großartig XD nur die tatsache das de mehr aggro machst XD


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich kann bei deinen und Whitys Themen auch nicht so wirklich mitreden.^^


hey ich bin ne frau ich kann auch 2 themen anfangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

@ Whity: WoW? (Zumindest noch^^)


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> @ Whity: WoW? (Zumindest noch^^)


hey könn ma ändern schlag du was vor^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWaNoK3gN6M
oh verdammt bei den lied werd ich ganz wuschig XD hät ich lust einem so richtig weh zu tun xd


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

ne hab noch so ein paar grüne sachen an. also so gut bin ich noch nicht ausgerüstet.
in einer anderen, zusammen gewürfelten gruppe hätte mich niemand hero mitgenommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

ich hab mit meinem wl kara/gruul/maggi und alle hero inzen clear und za alles bis auf den hexlord und den obermacker

tk war ich auch schon besuchen ham aba nix gelegt^^

ach ja und bin voll epic^^

hier der arsenal link: Klick Mich


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich hab mit meinem wl kara/gruul/maggi und alle hero inzen clear und za alles bis auf den hexlord und den obermacker
> 
> tk war ich auch schon besuchen ham aba nix gelegt^^


nich mal n häscher oO XD
lass ma das thema wow für ala sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und komm icq mir is langweilig sonst keiner da XD


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hey könn ma ändern schlag du was vor^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWaNoK3gN6M
> oh verdammt bei den lied werd ich ganz wuschig XD hät ich lust einem so richtig weh zu tun xd


*in Deckung geh*


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

mir ist vor kurzem aufgefallen das feuer frei ein geiles lied für pvp ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

na dann ala schlag ma n thema vor das dir gefällt/ du lust hast darüber zu labern bin für beinahe alles zu haben^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na dann ala schlag ma n thema vor das dir gefällt/ du lust hast darüber zu labern bin für beinahe alles zu haben^^


irgentwie hört sich das nach ja nimm mich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Jetzt bleibt's wieder an mir hängen... Wo ich doch so schlecht in Entscheidungen treffen bin! >.< Na gut, ich überleg' mal...^^


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

das lied macht auch laune zum pvplern^^

kommt algemein gut beim gamen


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich hab mit meinem wl kara/gruul/maggi und alle hero inzen clear und za alles bis auf den hexlord und den obermacker
> 
> tk war ich auch schon besuchen ham aba nix gelegt^^
> 
> ...



imbaaa ...
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...%C3%B8tc%C3%B8m
*hust*  edit meint: verdammt .. verkakte täufelsrüssi vergessen und firelock eq -.-
tk nidma clear nur hyjal ehrfürichtig *g*

egal ich geh mal pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

ohh noch so n gutes stück   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Ma4BvMUwU


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> irgentwie hört sich das nach ja nimm mich an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jetzt wo du's sagst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (10. September 2008)

Und ich habe meinen vierten, fünften und sechsten Char auf 60 gebracht :> 3 70er und 3 60er wuhu - <3 Werbe einen Freund (mich selbst)

Hm. Nabend


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2008)

wert nen freund find ich doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab 4 einfach so auf 70 ..


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Schnuffel ist da! <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wert nen freund find ich doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Meiner is' länger...


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> imbaaa ...
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...%C3%B8tc%C3%B8m
> *hust*  edit meint: verdammt .. verkakte täufelsrüssi vergessen und firelock eq -.-
> tk nidma clear nur hyjal ehrfürichtig *g*
> ...




naja ich hab n paar sachn die besser sind ebenso wie mehr spell dmg etc^^ aba ohne gilde ists schwirig nen guten mh/tk/ssc/bt raid zu finden... meine gilde amcht nur kara clear, za die ersten 3 bosse und des wärs^^


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du's sagst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nix da ala bleibt bei mir stimmts schnucki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Jetzt bleibt's wieder an mir hängen... Wo ich doch so schlecht in Entscheidungen treffen bin! >.< Na gut, ich überleg' mal...^^


ja hopp uns fällt nicht wirklich was ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Manoroth schrieb:


> das lied macht auch laune zum pvplern^^
> 
> kommt algemein gut beim gamen


das stimmt



Alanium schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du's sagst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab so lachen müssen


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2008)

<-- gildenlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geh nur hyjal aus langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nein meine gilde ist nur für spam da *g*
und ehm rechne mal 130 spelldmg dazu dann kuk firedmg an +hit und crit .. lalala egal ich sag nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw mit deinem hit wert ist dotlock ansich besser .. nur so als info


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> nix da ala bleibt bei mir stimmts schnucki
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bleib' bei meinem Freund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. September 2008)

who thx. jetzt haste mich wieder aufn prodigiy trip gebracht... das wirste noch bereuen , spätestens , nächsten montag , wenn ich dich total übermüdet fertig mache , weil ich net schlafen konnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich bleib' bei meinem Freund.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (10. September 2008)

Ich auch... ööh huch.. bei meiner Freundin =D


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2008)

und ich bin off XD
cya


----------



## Lurock (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Alanium schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bleib' bei meinem Freund.
> ...


Ala, an deiner Stelle würd ich mir jetzt Gedanken machen...


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

pfff keiner mag whity merks schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und minas zum spammen mach dir doch nen eigenen channel auf jedem server wo ich bin hab ich nene iens spam channel kreiert mit dem orginelen namen binbesseralsdu   wen de mal auf natherzim bist schau vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> <-- gildenlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haste meine shadow dmg angesehn? 1161 is mehr als dein feuer dmg selbst mit teufelsrüssi^^

und das mitm dotlock höhre ich andauernd kann aba aus erfahrung sagn "neee stimmt net" mache mit der momentanen skillung gute 7% mehr dmg


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich auch... ööh huch.. bei meiner Freundin =D




-_-´ fiqqt euch doch...ich bin wieder single.. d.H. ich hab jetz ne Menge zeit für WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Was willst du mir mitteilen, Lu? 

Edith: Achsoooooooo! XD


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> who thx. jetzt haste mich wieder aufn prodigiy trip gebracht... das wirste noch bereuen , spätestens , nächsten montag , wenn ich dich total übermüdet fertig mache , weil ich net schlafen konnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



damit kann ich leben^^


----------



## Siu (10. September 2008)

Sorry Bl00d :/


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Sorry Bl00d :/



-_- seh ich so aus als wolle ich entschuldigungen? gebt mir gefälligst WoW gold , damit mirs zocken mehr spass macht >.<

*schörz*


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und ich bin off XD
> cya


bye



Lurock schrieb:


> ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ne bin männlich orientiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



White-Frost schrieb:


> pfff keiner mag whity merks schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


doch ich mag dich, jedoch meinen freund mag ich noch mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ne bin männlich orientiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube eher, er meinte das: "Ich bleib bei meinem Freund." - "Ich auch." Das kann man auch anders verstehen. XD


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, er meinte das: "Ich bleib bei meinem Freund." - "Ich auch." Das kann man auch anders verstehen. XD


ach jetzt hat es auch bing gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> doch ich mag dich, jedoch meinen freund mag ich noch mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaja das sagen sie alle als ausrede  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Ob wir wohl den gleichen Männergeschmack haben? :O


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> jaja das sagen sie alle als ausrede
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach quatsch! wenn ich dich nicht mögen würde, würde ich auch nicht fast jeden tag mit dir schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ob wir wohl den gleichen Männergeschmack haben? :O


keine ahnung


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> haste meine shadow dmg angesehn? 1161 is mehr als dein feuer dmg selbst mit teufelsrüssi^^
> 
> und das mitm dotlock höhre ich andauernd kann aba aus erfahrung sagn "neee stimmt net" mache mit der momentanen skillung gute 7% mehr dmg


mag sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur hit>spelldmg .. aber egal


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ach quatsch! wenn ich dich nicht mögen würde, würde ich auch nicht fast jeden tag mit dir schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Seh' ich genauso.^^ 

Whity, ich mag dich doch auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> keine ahnung


Das müsste man aber mal nachprüfen! XD


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

pff kenn ich is doch nur mittleid^^


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das müsste man aber mal nachprüfen! XD


dann macht das doch im threat ham ma wenigstens was zum lesen und zum schaun^^


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Was willst du denn schauen?^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> pff kenn ich is doch nur mittleid^^


du weisst selbst das, das blödsinn ist was du da schreibst oder?


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> pff kenn ich is doch nur mittleid^^


jop
edit meint: ich mag dich auch xD aber da ich keine "tt" habe interessiert das ja eh keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> dann macht das doch im threat ham ma wenigstens was zum lesen und zum schaun^^


Du willst dir Männer angucken? oO


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> du weisst selbst das, das blödsinn ist was du da schreibst oder?


Das hoff' ich doch mal auch.


----------



## Lurock (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> du weisst selbst das, das blödsinn ist was du da schreibst oder?


Er will doch nur Aufmerksamkeit! =P


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du willst dir Männer angucken? oO


eher den traumtyp der frau registrieren und umsetzen hrhrhrhr XD

danke minas das du mich bestätigst


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du willst dir Männer angucken? oO


NEIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wir wollen jemanden finden den wir erledigen müssen *g*
white meinte das ironisch.
nunja mit meiner flamme (miau xD) bin ich atm ganz zufrieden auch wenns nid grad so läuft wie ich will .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

ich fände es interessanter ma schöne fotos der weiblichen buffed user zu sehn^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

white hör auf des ist blödsinn!
du weisst das ich ehrlich bin!


----------



## Lurock (10. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nunja mit meiner flamme (miau xD) bin ich atm ganz zufrieden auch wenns nid grad so läuft wie ich will ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Boah, warum hat selbst der vorletzte Schweizer ne Freundin...? oO
Maan, deprimierend... -.-'


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich fände es interessanter ma schöne fotos der weiblichen buffed user zu sehn^^


hab fotos von beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann man sowas wissen^^ natürlich ich weis es^^


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2008)

mögen ist jedoch nicht lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dazwischen liegt nicht viel aber torzdem etwas ;P


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hab fotos von beiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das ist wohl war. meins hatte ich ja mal gepostet im mittwochsfaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Boah, warum hat selbst der vorletzte Schweizer ne Freundin...? oO
> Maan, deprimierend... -.-'



wieder eine ! ey junge war 4 monate single *kotz* ist öde ..


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mögen ist jedoch nicht lieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hab halt nen schatz den ich sehr liebe!


----------



## Lurock (10. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wieder eine ! ey junge war 4 monate single *kotz* ist öde ..


Brauchst mir nicht zu erzählen, dass das öde ist... =/


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mögen ist jedoch nicht lieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oh ja ein meilenweiter wen ich nachzählen müsst wie viele mädels mich mögen wo ich der "gute kumpel" von sein darf reichen mir beide hände wohl nich aus und welche die mich lieben da kom ich auch ohne hände klar^^


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2008)

me2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich mag euch alle *g* (bis auf whity (nur spass))


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

bin schweizer und hab atm keine freundin... naja hoffe das ändert sich bald^^


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Whity hör auf!

1. Selbstmitleid hat noch keinem geholfen
2. Das was du sagst ist Blödsinn, ich lüge bei solchen Dingen nicht!


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> oh ja ein meilenweiter wen ich nachzählen müsst wie viele mädels mich mögen wo ich der "gute kumpel" von sein darf reichen mir beide hände wohl nich aus und welche die mich lieben da kom ich auch ohne hände klar^^



kenn ich leider zu gut
41 im msn.. davon bei 4 war ich nicht nur der typ mit dem man sinnlos reden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Whity hör auf!
> 
> 1. Selbstmitleid hat noch keinem geholfen
> 2. Das was du sagst ist Blödsinn, ich lüge bei solchen Dingen nicht!


Lasst ihn doch mal in Ruhe... oO
Er macht das doch eh extra, weil er genau das hören will... und ja, ich bin allwissend! ( 1 4|\/| w47(|-|1|?|g u! )

Auch wenn ich an dem Wahrheitsgehalt keinesfalls zweifel...


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kenn ich leider zu gut
> 41 im msn.. davon bei 4 war ich nicht nur der typ mit dem man sinnlos reden kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne nich der typ mit dem man sinnlos reden kann sonder der typ bei dem man sich ausheult wen man verlassen wurde den wunderbaren satz
ach wär er nur ein bisschen so wie du (ich hasse ihn) ablässt
und sich dann erst wieder blicken lässt wen se vom nächsten verlassen wurden

seit 2 jahren jetz singel^^ ach ich hasse es


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lasst ihn doch mal in Ruhe... oO


Nein, ich lass' ihn nicht in Ruhe, weil mich das ewige Selbstmitleid langsam aufregt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry, Whity.^^


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lasst ihn doch mal in Ruhe... oO


genau sags ihnen! diesen ewigen optimistischen schönrednern^^



Alanium schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Sorry, Whity.^^


nicht verzeihbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

mag selbstmitleid auch net aba verstehe ihn n bisserl

sowas zieht einen schon runter(habs selber schon erlebt)


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ne nich der typ mit dem man sinnlos reden kann sonder der typ bei dem man sich ausheult wen man verlassen wurde den wunderbaren satz
> ach wär er nur ein bisschen so wie du (ich hasse ihn) ablässt
> und sich dann erst wieder blicken lässt wen se vom nächsten verlassen wurden
> 
> seit 2 jahren jetz singel^^ ach ich hasse es



ja das mein ich mit sinnlos text .. er hat mich verlassen .. (wayne) ich finde keinen (ehm hallo?) .. bäh


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Natürlich versteh' ich ihn, so ist das ja nicht...


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

white haben wir (Ala und ich) uns ausgeheult weil der ex uns verlassen hat?
ich bestimmt nicht! ich habe hass auf meinen ex!


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich bestimmt nicht! ich habe hass auf meinen ex!


me² 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> white haben wir (Ala und ich) uns ausgeheult weil der ex uns verlassen hat?
> ich bestimmt nicht! ich habe hass auf meinen ex!



oha was hat der den angestellt das du so sauer bist auf den?


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2008)

nunja ich bin mal off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hoffe das whity und lurock auch noch ihre weg ins glück finden. und ich den weg ins paradies (manche meiner schulkolegen sagen das immer so .. und damit ist was sportliches gemeint *g*)

wie auch imme gn8


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> oha was hat der den angestellt das du so sauer bist auf den?


selbstmitleid kann einen zerfressen. ich weiss wovon ich rede ich war ne zeitlang ziehmlich kaputt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Gute Nacht, Minas! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> selbstmitleid kann einen zerfressen. ich weiss wovon ich rede ich war ne zeitlang ziehmlich kaputt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das du mir immer das Wort aus dem Mund nehmen musst.^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das du mir immer das Wort aus dem Mund nehmen musst.^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zwei doofe, ein gedanke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

mir gings ne zeit lang auch ziemlich mies aba aus anderen gründen und ja selbstmitleid kann einen zerstören... hab mir das vor 4 jahren abgewöhnt..


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mir gings ne zeit lang auch ziemlich mies aba aus anderen gründen und ja selbstmitleid kann einen zerstören... hab mir das vor 4 jahren abgewöhnt..


ich habs mir vor n paar jahren angewohnt obwohls langsam aber sicher immer krasser wird^^....


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

white mach dir mal gedanken über die zwei texte hier

Einst stieß der Ellenbogen eines Einbrechers eine Keramikvase vom Tisch. Die Vase fiel zu Boden und zersprang klirrend in tausend Scherben. Da machte sich der Dieb schnell aus dem Staub. Vom Lärm geweckt, betrat die Hausherrin die Küche und als die Frau die Splitter der Vase auf dem Boden liegen sah, begann sie bitterlich zu weinen. Die Vase hatte sie selbst aus Ton geformt, bemalt und in einem Ofen gebrannt. 
Die Frau versuchte die Scherben wieder zusammen zu setzen, aber die Bruchstücke wollten einfach nicht aneinander haften bleiben, so oft sie es auch versuchte. Und mit jedem Tag an dem ihr das Zusammenfügen nicht gelang, weinte die sie ein paar Minuten länger. Kein Sonnenaufgang, kein Vogelgezwitscher konnte ihr ein Lächeln entlocken. Ihre Miene wurde starr und die Starre breitete sich über ihren ganzen Körper aus, auf dass bald nur noch eine Statue im Raum stand, die auf einen Scherbenhaufen blickte. 
Wochen, Monate, Jahre verstrichen, bis irgendwann ein Mann am Garten der Frau vorbei schlenderte, in die Küche linste und eine seltsam lebensechte Statue darin erblickte. Flink kletterte der Mann über den Zaun in den Garten. Er klopfte gegen das Glas der Schiebetür. Er wartete eine Weile, doch niemand öffnete ihm. „Hallo? Ist da wer?“, fragte der Mann, aber als ihm auch niemand antwortete, schob er die Tür auf und betrat die Küche. Beim Betrachten der Statue bemerkte der Mann die unzähligen Scherben auf dem Tisch, auf die die Statue ihren Blick zu richten schien. Der Mann entschwand nach draußen und kehrte nach einer Weile in die Küche zurück, Spezialkleber in seiner Hand. Geduldig setzte er die Einzelteile der Vase wieder zusammen. Scherben für Scherben. 
Der Mann war gerade fertig geworden, als sich die Statue bewegte. Die Starre löste sich und mit ihr kehrten die Lebensgeister der Frau zurück. 
„Danke. Tausend dank.“, sagte die Frau. „Du weißt gar nicht wie wertvoll deine Hände sind. Ohne dich wäre ich immer noch verloren. “ 
Er verstand erst nicht. „Verloren? Ich habe doch gar nicht viel gemacht! Bloß diese Vase zusammen gesetzt!“ 
„Ja, das hast du. Und diese Vase – ist meine Seele!“ 


Vergessenes kehrte zurück, hat sich einfach eingenistet, sich breit gemacht.

Zwangsweise – ohne das ich es wollte drängte sich mein Leben in eine neue Richtung.

Aber es ist gut, so wie es ist!

Dadurch neu erwacht um neues Denken zu erlernen, neu erwacht um unterdrückte Gefühle zu leben, neu erwacht um dem Leben endlich seine Chance zu geben

und ich lebe mittlerweile nach dem 2. text!


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

kenn den text schon ja und kann mich tolle mit dem 1. teil identifizieren nur hab ich keinen der hilft meine brüchstücke zamzusetzten und mich wieder aufzubaun


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> zwei doofe, ein gedanke
> ...


Sind wir denn doof? XD


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Sind wir denn doof? XD


war die frage ernst gemeint?^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> kenn den text schon ja und kann mich tolle mit dem 1. teil identifizieren nur hab ich keinen der hilft meine brüchstücke zamzusetzten und mich wieder aufzubaun


hatte ich auch nicht. ich hab meine bruchstücke selbst zusammen gebaut!
ich hab durch meinen ex gelernt das man mit wut, hass oder zorn andere gefühle, auch schmerz unterdrücken kann. ich hab aber irgentwann feststellen müssen das, das nicht der weg sein kann!


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Sind wir denn doof? XD


nein doof nicht, aber ich bekloppt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hatte ich auch nicht. ich hab meine bruchstücke selbst zusammen gebaut!
> ich hab durch meinen ex gelernt das man mit wut, hass oder zorn andere gefühle, auch schmerz unterdrücken kann. ich hab aber irgentwann feststellen müssen das, das nicht der weg sein kann!


Wobei diese Gefühle einen auch zerfressen können...


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nein doof nicht, aber ich bekloppt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


<<verpeilt und auch so 'n bissel krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hatte ich auch nicht. ich hab meine bruchstücke selbst zusammen gebaut!
> ich hab durch meinen ex gelernt das man mit wut, hass oder zorn andere gefühle, auch schmerz unterdrücken kann. ich hab aber irgentwann feststellen müssen das, das nicht der weg sein kann!


ohhhh wen ich meinen wut zorn und hass freien lauf lass dann würden heut nacht noch einige leute sterben


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wobei diese Gefühle einen auch zerfressen können...


eben und das gepaart mit selbstmitleid. ich hatte nen kreislaufzusammenbruch deswegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
heute steh ich da drüber.


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

wut kann einem da schon helfen aber man muss ein ventil finden durch welches man die angestaute wut ablassen kann(sport oder was weiss ich) da man sonst dummheiten machn könnte(hab aus wut solange in nen holzbalken in meinem zimmer eingeprügelt bis ich kein fleisch mer auf den knöcheln hatte....)


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ohhhh wen ich meinen wut zorn und hass freien lauf lass dann würden heut nacht noch einige leute sterben


ich hab es an mir selbst ausgelassen, jedoch in form von sport.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wut kann einem da schon helfen aber man muss ein ventil finden durch welches man die angestaute wut ablassen kann(sport oder was weiss ich) da man sonst dummheiten machn könnte(hab aus wut solange in nen holzbalken in meinem zimmer eingeprügelt bis ich kein fleisch mer auf den knöcheln hatte....)


bei mir war sport ein ventil jedoch hab ich es übertrieben. resultat ich kann heute nicht mehr joggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich mache deshalb aber weder meinen pap noch meinem ex vorwürfe! ich war für meinen handeln selbst verantwortlich


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

gefühle sind schon merkwürdig... manchmal ist man überglücklich und manchmla wär man am liebsten tot... man kann net ohne sie leben aba manchmal auch net mit ihnen.... scheiss dilemma^^


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gefühle sind schon merkwürdig... manchmal ist man überglücklich und manchmla wär man am liebsten tot... man kann net ohne sie leben aba manchmal auch net mit ihnen.... scheiss dilemma^^


Wie wahr, wie wahr.... >.<


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gefühle sind schon merkwürdig... manchmal ist man überglücklich und manchmla wär man am liebsten tot... man kann net ohne sie leben aba manchmal auch net mit ihnen.... scheiss dilemma^^


nein sterben will ich nicht, wollt ich auch noch nie. ich hab halt nur gekämpft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Hm, ob ich heute wohl die 3k schaffe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

ich mal nicht. rauche nur noch fertig und gehe dann langsam ins bett


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

ah hab übrigens meinen 200ten post gehabt^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ah hab übrigens meinen 200ten post gehabt^^


gz


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

GZ!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Noch 34 Posts! XD


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich mal nicht. rauche nur noch fertig und gehe dann langsam ins bett


nein du lässt mich bei diesen ganzen *sich umschau* bastarden und dämonen zurück nein jenny lass mich nich allein angst krieg paranoid werd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Danke Whity! o.O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

muss doch morgen arbeiten


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

los ala das schaffn wa noch^^

ach ja mittlerweile hilft mir bogenschiessn super um mich abzureagieren(ka ob man das so schreibt..)

braucht zwar net alzu viel kraft oder so aba ka... iwie hilfts mir


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Danke Whity! o.O
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nicht nett oder?


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Bogenschießen... Wollt' ich auch immer machen, aber Eltern erlauben's nit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, ich hab' mein Karate zum Abreagieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (10. September 2008)

Krank! Ihr seid alle krank :X


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Krank! Ihr seid alle krank :X


Na und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Krank! Ihr seid alle krank :X


das ist wohl ansichtssache des betrachters vielleicht bist auch du krank


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> nicht nett oder?


Tas isst foll fiehss fonn ihm!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> los ala das schaffn wa noch^^
> 
> ach ja mittlerweile hilft mir bogenschiessn super um mich abzureagieren(ka ob man das so schreibt..)
> 
> braucht zwar net alzu viel kraft oder so aba ka... iwie hilfts mir


mir haben meine pferde geholfen. ich war zu allem unnütz nämlich auch noch ehrgeizig. ende vom lied war mein eines pferd hätte mir beinahe die nase gebrochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .dachte halt das man von dem pferd den alten standart verlangen kann nach einer woche wieder training (pferd war krank und ich wollte am vierkampf teilnehmen [springreiten, dressurreiten, schwimmen und laufen]) das pferd war halt überfordert mit dem was ich verlangt hatte.


----------



## Manoroth (11. September 2008)

bogenschiessen macht echt laune^^ aber für die stärkeren brauchts schon n bisserl kraft (bei mienem ziehste immer rund 15 kg nach hinten und musst sie auch ne weile halten und des vor allem mit den schulter muskeln die du kaum benutzt im altag)

aba gefährlich oder so is bogenschiessn eigentlich net wenn man n bisserl aufpasst... und sich selber verletztn kann man praktisch net ausser man schiesst ohne armschutz dann haste schnell n blutigen arm^^


----------



## Jenny84 (11. September 2008)

ja und ich weiss das ich nicht normal bin und ich bin stolz drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (11. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja und ich weiss das ich nicht normal bin und ich bin stolz drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dito^^


----------



## Siu (11. September 2008)

Wir sind doch alle krank Oo Sitzen hier um diese Uhrzeit... :X Und... ach egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ficköööönn °_°


----------



## Alanium (11. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja und ich weiss das ich nicht normal bin und ich bin stolz drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*zustimm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich war mal mit meinem bruder im schützenverein
ich hab immer super getroffen, nur nicht auf meiner zielscheibe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (11. September 2008)

Jenny, das Schießtalent. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (11. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Jenny, das Schießtalent.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so siehts aus^^


----------



## Jenny84 (11. September 2008)

tja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab es halt nicht hin bekommen mit dem richtigen auge zu zielen


----------



## White-Frost (11. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> tja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


man kann nich alles^^


----------



## Manoroth (11. September 2008)

naja gewehr schiessn is mir zu technisch^^ eher noch pistole macht iwie mehr fun... gehe oft mit n paar freunden in den wald und dann ballern wa mit soft airs rum^^ macht echt spass auch wenns öfters ma blaueflecken etc gibt


----------



## Alanium (11. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> tja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also mit diesen komischen Luftgewehren kann ich eigentlich recht gut schießen.^^ Opa im Schützenverein und so. :>


----------



## Jenny84 (11. September 2008)

aua das tut doch sau weh. hab mal einmal so ein ding abbekommen und mir hat 3 tage das bein weh getan


----------



## Jenny84 (11. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Also mit diesen komischen Luftgewehren kann ich eigentlich recht gut schießen.^^ Opa im Schützenverein und so. :>


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich auch nur treffe ich nicht mein ziel sondern das des nachbarn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (11. September 2008)

Ich hab' meins getroffen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. September 2008)

gz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (11. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich auch nur treffe ich nicht mein ziel sondern das des nachbarn
> ...


kam warscheinlich grad ne richtig kräfit mega windböe ins haus^^


----------



## White-Frost (11. September 2008)

ala bewaffnet und kanns schiesen und treffen auch noch oh mein gott ich glaub ich werd bald sterben


----------



## Alanium (11. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> gz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich weiß, das ich toll bin, das brauchst du nicht noch extra zu sagen! *hust*


----------



## Jenny84 (11. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> kam warscheinlich grad ne richtig kräfit mega windböe ins haus^^


ne ich hab immer versucht entweder mit beiden augen zu zielen oder halt mit dem falschen


----------



## Alanium (11. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ala bewaffnet und kanns schiesen und treffen auch noch oh mein gott ich glaub ich werd bald sterben


Wenn du mich zum äußersten treibst.^^


----------



## Jenny84 (11. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich weiß, das ich toll bin, das brauchst du nicht noch extra zu sagen! *hust*


ich weiss auch das ich toll bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (11. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich weiss auch das ich toll bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir haben was gemeinsam! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn du mich zum äußersten treibst.^^


huhu noch so wer! reitz mich und ich werd zum tier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (11. September 2008)

ich mag iwie waffen^^ hab nen karabiner ausm 1. weltkrieg zu hause, n afrikanischen speer, 3 samurai schwerter(katana, ka wie das mittlere heisst und n tanto aba alle nur zum ausstellen^^ sind keine originale die sind mir zu teuer) n soft air m 16, ne soft air sig sauer p 226, halt meine 3 pfeilbögen und n luftgewehr


----------



## Jenny84 (11. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wir haben was gemeinsam!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht nur das und ich finde es immer noch erstaunlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (11. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> huhu noch so wer! reitz mich und ich werd zum tier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, bei mir muss man aber schon sehr ausdauernd sein.^^


----------



## Manoroth (11. September 2008)

ach ja hab noch n haufen messer rum liegn ( aleine aufm schreibtisch 3 stück^^ im ganzen zimmer wohl so 7)


----------



## Jenny84 (11. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Naja, bei mir muss man aber schon sehr ausdauernd sein.^^


bei mir auch. nur wenn ich eh schon gereizt bin hat man es bei mir einfacher


----------



## White-Frost (11. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Naja, bei mir muss man aber schon sehr ausdauernd sein.^^


und hab ichs bald geschafft XD


----------



## Alanium (11. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nicht nur das und ich finde es immer noch erstaunlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja, wir haben halt viele Gemeinsamkeiten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fast wie Seelenverwandte.^^


----------



## Manoroth (11. September 2008)

ich bin erst einmal ausgerastet und da hab ich einem die nase gebrochn und n paar zähne ausgeschlagn... hätt den wohl ins krankenhaus befürdert wenn mcih net 3 keute zurückgehalten hätten...

heute versuch ich halt konfrontationen ausm weg zu gehn und wenns wirklich net geht dann schlag ich früher zu)bevor cih ausraste) da ich mich dann noch kontroliern kann...


----------



## Jenny84 (11. September 2008)

cool ich hab meine seelenverwandt bei buffed gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich bin erst einmal ausgerastet und da hab ich einem die nase gebrochn und n paar zähne ausgeschlagn... hätt den wohl ins krankenhaus befürdert wenn mcih net 3 keute zurückgehalten hätten...
> 
> heute versuch ich halt konfrontationen ausm weg zu gehn und wenns wirklich net geht dann schlag ich früher zu)bevor cih ausraste) da ich mich dann noch kontroliern kann...


ne ich mach das verbal. nur wenn mich einer haut, haue ich zurück


----------



## Siu (11. September 2008)

Um was geht's? :/


----------



## Manoroth (11. September 2008)

ich lass mich grundsätzlich zuerst schlagen weil dann kann cih mit dem andern machen was ich will und es gilt als notwehr^^

aber normla mache cih den andern nur kampfunfähig ihne ihn ernsthaft zu verletzten... ich hasse es andern menschen weh zu tun egal ob physisch oder psychisch


----------



## White-Frost (11. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich lass mich grundsätzlich zuerst schlagen weil dann kann cih mit dem andern machen was ich will und es gilt als notwehr^^


naja so einfach is die rechtliche lage wohl doch nich ganz^^


----------



## Alanium (11. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> cool ich hab meine seelenverwandt bei buffed gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch!  Na sowas aber auch.^^ Das will was heißen!


----------



## Siu (11. September 2008)

Du kannst nicht alles als Notwehr verkaufen, wenn du ihn krankenhausreif schlägst, dann gilt das als Körperverletztung deinerseits.


----------



## White-Frost (11. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Um was geht's? :/


cant you just go somewhere on vacation
i could book you flight and pack your bags if you want 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich lass mich grundsätzlich zuerst schlagen weil dann kann cih mit dem andern machen was ich will und es gilt als notwehr^^
> 
> aber normla mache cih den andern nur kampfunfähig ihne ihn ernsthaft zu verletzten... ich hasse es andern menschen weh zu tun egal ob physisch oder psychisch


ich tu auch keinem freiwillig weh, nur wenn man es drauf anlegt muss man auch irgentwann mit irenteiner reaktion rechnen und bei mir dauert das wirklich lange


----------



## Alanium (11. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich tu auch keinem freiwillig weh, nur wenn man es drauf anlegt muss man auch irgentwann mit irenteiner reaktion rechnen und bei mir dauert das wirklich lange


Hey, bei mir auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich auch!  Na sowas aber auch.^^ Das will was heißen!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Alanium schrieb:


> Hey, bei mir auch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so geh jetzt ins bett. gute nacht, schlaft alle schön bis dann


----------



## Manoroth (11. September 2008)

bei mir dauerts auch relativ alnge aber ioch wehre mich bevor ich ausraste weil dann kann cih mich nemmer kontroliern...

aba wenns geht versuch ichs auch mit worten zu regeln


----------



## Alanium (11. September 2008)

Gute Nacht Jenny, schlaf du auch schön. :>


----------



## Manoroth (11. September 2008)

gn9 jenny


----------



## White-Frost (11. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gute nacht schlaf du auch gut^^


----------



## Alanium (11. September 2008)

Was mich vergleichsweise schnell wütend macht ist, wenn jemand Behinderte beleidigt/fertigmacht/etc.


----------



## White-Frost (11. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was mich vergleichsweise schnell wütend macht ist, wenn jemand Behinderte beleidigt/fertigmacht/etc.


ach diese vollschlanken gehören einfach fertiggemacht hrhrhr
ne schertz ganz deiner meinung hab beispiele in der familie^^ (mein onkel sitzt im rollstuhl.....)


----------



## Alanium (11. September 2008)

Me², mein Cousin.^^ Und 2 querschnittsgelähmte im Bekannten-/Freundeskreis.


----------



## White-Frost (11. September 2008)

mhm mein onkel is mitn motorrad in n traktor rein desen blinker nich ging und der mitten auf der straße aufs feld abbog.... seitdem nun ja halt...


----------



## Manoroth (11. September 2008)

ich finde es sowiso total beschissen wenn man andere leute fertig macht... sowas kann ich gar net ab und da bin cih acuh in null komma nix auf 180


----------



## Alanium (11. September 2008)

Nejo, bin ma penn0rn, 3k eben morgen.^^

Gute Nacht, schlaft gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (11. September 2008)

gute nacht


----------



## Manoroth (11. September 2008)

gute nacht ala


----------



## Manoroth (11. September 2008)

white so wies ausschaut sind nur ncoh wir 2 hier^^


----------



## White-Frost (11. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> white so wies ausschaut sind nur ncoh wir 2 hier^^


hmm wen das so is mach ich meinen 1,7k post und bin auch weiter hmm^^


----------



## White-Frost (11. September 2008)

so gute nacht dir auch noch schlaf gut^^


----------



## Manoroth (11. September 2008)

gz und schlaf gut^^ ich schau noch son 2h animes und dann geh ich auch ma schlafn^^


----------



## Soom Nethersturm (11. September 2008)

Wie jetzt keine sau da odda wie ?


----------



## Drornur (11. September 2008)

Soom schrieb:


> Wie jetzt keine sau da odda wie ?



Ich!


----------



## healdúdú (11. September 2008)

Ich auch


----------



## Drornur (11. September 2008)

healdúdú schrieb:


> Ich auch



first after healdúdú!


----------



## Rhokan (11. September 2008)

Abend zusamm'


----------



## Vincious (11. September 2008)

juuuuuuten abend


----------



## White-Frost (11. September 2008)

abend


----------



## Vincious (11. September 2008)

was habt ihr heut so alles schönes erreicht?


----------



## Rhokan (11. September 2008)

Die Erkenntnis das Half-Life sich in Genf abspielt (siehe CERN-Weltuntergangs-Thread)

E: und das ich bald meinen 500.ten post hab : D


----------



## Vincious (11. September 2008)

mööp...schwarze löcher hin oder her....ich hab hunger


----------



## SeRuM (11. September 2008)

die schwarzen löcher wieder - einer erfindung der zeitung mit den 4 Großen buchstaben


----------



## SeRuM (11. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Die Erkenntnis das Half-Life sich in Genf abspielt (siehe CERN-Weltuntergangs-Thread)
> 
> E: und das ich bald meinen 500.ten post hab : D


ich hab meinen schneller wollen wa wetten?


----------



## SeRuM (11. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Die Erkenntnis das Half-Life sich in Genf abspielt (siehe CERN-Weltuntergangs-Thread)
> 
> E: und das ich bald meinen 500.ten post hab : D


ich hab meinen schneller wollen wa wetten?


Achjo  Doppelpost nur wegen der FLodd sache da vom Forum sry


----------



## Vincious (11. September 2008)

doppelpost zählt aber nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (11. September 2008)

Wenn du weiterhin 3er-Posts machst ja^^


----------



## SeRuM (11. September 2008)

das war ja unbeabsichtigt!
Also wegen  dieser Flood kontrolle.

 @ rhokan Nice Ava


----------



## Rhokan (11. September 2008)

thx =) 

btw ist das mein 500 post^^


----------



## Vincious (11. September 2008)

gz


----------



## SeRuM (11. September 2008)

DOH!


----------



## Lurock (11. September 2008)

Nab0rnd


----------



## White-Frost (11. September 2008)

abend


----------



## Klunker (11. September 2008)

nabend ich ahb ens cheis muskelkater -.-


----------



## White-Frost (11. September 2008)

frage hat hier eigentlich wer n war beta account und is so großzügig ob er mich damit mal testen lassen könnt ob der mist bei mir aufn pc einigermassenl äuft^^


----------



## Klunker (11. September 2008)

ich ent..habe ent mal en aktiven acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (11. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ich ent..habe ent mal en aktiven acc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ent ent  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. September 2008)

Ich bin mal zocken, bis später.


----------



## Klunker (11. September 2008)

have fun^^

Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Simpsons ftw


----------



## Drornur (11. September 2008)

wtf?


----------



## Minastirit (11. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> frage hat hier eigentlich wer n war beta account und is so großzügig ob er mich damit mal testen lassen könnt ob der mist bei mir aufn pc einigermassenl äuft^^



ne bekommst du nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab leider keinen -.-
egal 

batman the dark thing (knight oder so) ist geil gewesen
mit diesen mehr oder minder spannenden worten geh ich pennen cYa


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

huhu lebt hier noch wer? wen ja finde cih gut wen net.. finde cih net gut^^

white? du lebst sicher noch so wie ich dich kenne oder?

und was isn mit melih? von dem hört man hier so nix mehr...


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Abend, mag net ins bett


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

juhu es lebt noch wer^^ ich gehe grundsätzlich net vor 2 oder 3 ins bett^^


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

mauahahaha the master of spamers are back!!!!!1 (sogar mit alten lesben ava)


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> mauahahaha the master of spamers are back!!!!!1 (sogar mit alten lesben ava)



wb sach ich da nur^^

hab mit gestern ma kanokon reingezogn... sau komisch und auch sonst ... interessant^^ ne kann ich echt empfehlen das teil^^ gibts auf anime loads


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

hab mir ein wenig lucky star angeguckt und bei dieser szene 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und ein wenig azumanga daioh auch noch^^


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

azumanga daioh hab ich ganz durch ist auch net schlecht^^ wollt mir gerade wider ma tenjo tenge anschaun aba auf al gehts im mom net.... schau ich halt love hina an


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

bin aber grad bei der letzen folge von azumanga .......leider^^

ps: ich sag nur lucky star...

konata: was liest du grad für ein manga ....AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

kagami: das ist nichtso wie es aussieht....

Konata: du perverse !!!


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2008)

wth is love hina?


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> wth is love hina?




http://anime-loads.org/anime-serien/lovehina.html


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

hab mir gestern das titellied vion elfenlied (lilium) runtergeladen und höhre es seit dem auf und ab^^


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab mir gestern das titellied vion elfenlied (lilium) runtergeladen und höhre es seit dem auf und ab^^



die besten titellieder sidn aber : 


http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3401923/strawb...panic_opening_1 (passt einfach perfekt zu strawberry!!)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/342264/Death_Note_Opening (den gleichen stil wie death note 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3050737/Naruto...uuden_Opening_1 (deri s ganz gut ^^)


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> juhu es lebt noch wer^^ ich gehe grundsätzlich net vor 2 oder 3 ins bett^^


Ja, ich im mom auch nicht, aber muss morgen Früh raus und am We wieder arbeiten, ich brauch wieder nen gescheiten Schlafrythmus ^^


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2008)

schau ich mier dan mal nacher an


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> die besten titellieder sidn aber :
> 
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3401923/strawb...panic_opening_1 (passt einfach perfekt zu strawberry!!)
> ...



jup die ham schon was^^ death note openings sind sowiso klasse, naruto auch und strawberry panic passt das lied gut zum clip^^


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

aber von den naruto shippuuden openings finde ich das 3te am besten


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

is net schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

aba mein favourit 





ich liebe hellsing einfach^^ vor allem die ovas


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

von hellsing is auch net schlecht gibt aber bessere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4097729/Azumanga_daioh_opening !!!


top 10!


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

jo der sound is einfach zu geil^^

hab mir gerade ncohma den kampf von alucard und luke valentine angeschaut(vom ova selbstverständlich^^)

die stelle is einfach zu geil


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

ach ja mein lieblings ending



aba achtuing ohrwurm gefahr ich bekomm das lied sicher 3 tage lang nemmer ausm kopf wenn cihs mir angehört habe^^


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3197913/Mai_Hime_9_part_2_2


bei 1:30 udn kurz vorm ende das die 2 besten szenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

das lied mag ich acuh sehr^^



bleach hat allgemein hammer lieder


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

jp bleach is nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

ah ja die folge von Mai Hime haste mir auch schon gezeigt^^

haste schonma Mai Hime bei google bilder eingegeben?^^ kommn sehr interesannte bilder^^


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

hab ic hschon da seh ich sehr sehr intressante bilder von natsuki udn shizuru (ps wenn du bei bilder natsuki shizuru angibst kommen noch intressantere bilder)


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

gleich ma ausprobiern^^


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

die beiden in deiner signatur sehen aus wie in einem shonen ai manga ......... (besonders das rechte bild)


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

holla bei deviantart.com kommen wider sachen^^


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> die beiden in deiner signatur sehen aus wie in einem shonen ai manga ......... (besonders das rechte bild)




hmm ja schon n bisserl^^  aba wer naruto kennt weiss das das net so wirklihch zutrifft^^


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> holla bei deviantart.com kommen wider sachen^^




gleich mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Wie meinen? Kann nicht folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mag auf dA link haben - stehe voll auf dA


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

die bilder und links dürfen wir net hier posten......


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

da is hammer für photos und sonstige bilder

finde da immer super zeugs(hab so 5 seiten an favs^^)


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

geb mal bei deviant shoujo ai ein da kommen sehr intressante bilder (oder yuri eingeben.....aber kein shonen ai oder Yaoi eingeben)


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Jo, aber es gibt ja die PN möglichkeit ^^


Oder verstehe ich hier was falsch? Geht es um den Inhalt der Bilder, oder hat es direkt was mit dA zu tun?


Jo, hab dort selbst nen Acc und durchstöbere selbst oft mal was man so findet. - Ne größere und bessere Plattform für Künstler aller Art gibts wohl nicht ^^


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

geht um die bilder "inhalte"



ps: 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

die 2 besten bilder die ich je auf da gefunden habe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Der Hammer, scheiß arbeit sowas! 

meine favorit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allgemein macht der Typ Hammer sachen

Ich liebe Vektoren, und die Details sind der absolute Hammer


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

hmmmm.....wie viel stunden arbeit wohl pro bild drinsteckt......


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

sieht sehr speziell aus^^

bei dem hier finde ich einfach die details nemmer normal....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Ja der hammer! Hut ab vor den Leuten!

Ich schätze auf jedenfall das die jenigen es in einem Zeitraum von Wochen machen. Jedentag etwas.

Die machen das ja mit nem richtigen "plan". 

Ich muss euch wenn mir der Name wiedereinfällt mal einen link von einer seite schicken....


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

@ Ti_Zero hast echt nette sachen bei deviantart^^

ich hab nur n paar wehnige fotos und sonst ein zwei sachn...

ich schau mir lieber sachen an wie selber produziern^^


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Ja, ne Nett ist übertrieben im vergleich zu anderen, aber ich bemüh mich. 
Eig. würd ich 90% meiner Gal löschen, aber dann wär sie fast leer ^^.

Wenn ich neue, bessere Sachen hervor bring, dann delete ich mal. Aber im moment sind dort ja nur spielerein.

Muss mal deine Site bestaunen gehen


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gefällt mir echt gut^^

habs ma zu meinen favs gepackt^^


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Freut mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn sowas jeder machen könnt...^^

Hab dich auch bereits gefunden, dachte mir schon, das du das warst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

ich kann net so tolle bilder vorweißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

na sowas der melih is auch wider da^^


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

jop ^^


btw: kennt wer von euch noch goldenboy?


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

klar^^

goldenboy is kult genau so wie GTO^^


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

"wb"

Ja freilich, aber das kommt schon seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr kann das sein? 


.... btw: "De ja vou"


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=671

hab das gerade im i net gefunden^^


goldenboy lässt grüßen^^


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

ich guck animes ausschliesslich auf anime-loads.com^^

gleich ma schaun ob gto und goldenboy da funzen


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

juhu es geht^^ gleich ma die eine oder andere folge reinzihn


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

ich guck animes auch bei anim-loads oder bei myvideo an =)


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich guck animes auch bei anim-loads oder bei myvideo an =)



naja bei myvideo is mir die quali zu mies^^


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

naja es geht da ^^



edit: ich guck grad grenadier an^^


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

Ti_Zero schauste auch gerne ma n anime?

wenn ja was haste schon so gesehn?


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

also "gerne" ist übertrieben, ich bin nicht gerade dahinter und kenn mich in der Szene auch überhaupt nicht aus.

Ab und an schnapp ich halt was auf (wie zB Goldenboy) und meistens gefällt mir sowas dann auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Aber im großen und ganzen habe ich keine Ahnung davon ^^...


in der "kindheit" habe ich halt damals das was auf rtl 2 lief (der sender heißt doch so oder?) hoch und runter geguckt, aber das wars auch schon


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

falls du ma lust aufn anime hast und net weisst was anschaun kannste mich fragn hab schon einiges gesehn^^(hab hier im nachtschwärmer ma ne liste gepostet was ich schon so gesehn habe)


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Gerne, hab eh oft genug langweile...

aber nun muss ich echt mal in richtung bett, sonst komm ich morgen früh um 7 gar net mehr raus ;(


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> Gerne, hab eh oft genug langweile...
> 
> aber nun muss ich echt mal in richtung bett, sonst komm ich morgen früh um 7 gar net mehr raus ;(



einfach die nacht durchmachn^^ und sonst gn8 und schlaf gut^^


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

was macht ihr so noch?

ich schau grad grenadier an (bin be ider ersten folge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> was macht ihr so noch?
> 
> ich schau grad grenadier an (bin be ider ersten folge
> 
> ...



bin am musik höhrn und überlegn welchen anime ioch mir jetzt anschaun soll...

grenadier hab ich ganz durch ist net schlecht^^


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

noch immer am grenadier schaun?^^


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

so ich hau mich acuh ma noch für 4 stunden aufs ohr^^

gn8 an alle die noch wach sind


----------



## White-Frost (12. September 2008)

dann hol ich des teil mal wieder rauf


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

Beta Key Beta Key Beta Key Shalallalalala Ich habe heute morgen ein Beta Key bekommen shalallala :X

Nabend


----------



## White-Frost (12. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Beta Key Beta Key Beta Key Shalallalalala Ich habe heute morgen ein Beta Key bekommen shalallala :X
> 
> Nabend


ich auch ich auch ich aaaauuuch^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (12. September 2008)

nabend leute :/ gz siu^^ hab schon lange einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und warhammer auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja wenigstens etwas gutes ^^ :/


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

Nabend ihr mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (12. September 2008)

hallo melih...hm nix los hier ?!


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

irgendwie schon.....obwohl es noch so früh ist....komisch......



was machste grad?

ich schau grenadier grad an^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (12. September 2008)

ich guck bissl giga, im tv läuft ja nix...und sonst so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

sonst versuche ich irgendwie meinen hunter twink zu leveln..........is aber grad langweilig....grenadier is spannender ....^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (12. September 2008)

klingt ja spannend, hunter lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haste icq/msn oder so? ^^


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

ne ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (12. September 2008)

wieee nee :X was anderes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

jutn abend


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> wieee nee :X was anderes?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab skype 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (12. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hab skype
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


giev name plx! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nabend manoroth


----------



## Lurock (12. September 2008)

Namd


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

na melih hell begeistert von grenadier?^^

und auf welchem lvl is dein hunter?


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

Der is grad level 24 


udn grenadier is geil bin grad bei folge 10


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Der is grad level 24
> 
> 
> udn grenadier is geil bin grad bei folge 10



hab letzte woche nen warri twink angefangen^^ der is jetzt lvl 37 und hat full kloster equip^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (12. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Der is grad level 24
> 
> 
> udn grenadier is geil bin grad bei folge 10


und wie lautet dein skype name? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> und wie lautet dein skype name?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ic hdir per pm geschickt....


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

Sonst spammen ihn alle im Skype zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend Lu :>


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Sonst spammen ihn alle im Skype zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau!

hab hier zu viele fans  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

Naja. Fans ist ein übertriebenes Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> genau!
> 
> hab hier zu viele fans
> 
> ...



selber schuld^^ musst dich halt ma n bisserl daneben benehmn dann gibt sich des wider^^


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> selber schuld^^ musst dich halt ma n bisserl daneben benehmn dann gibt sich des wider^^



ach was will doch net die fans enttäuschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

Ist das nervig.. ich lade gerade den 6ten Patch zu Beta WotLk herunter.. schon über 3GB an Daten.. 6 Stunden inzwischen vergangen >.< Und es kommt noch ein großer mit 500 MB und 2 Kleine mit jeweils 100 MB -.-


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. September 2008)

eyy wird wieder zeit meine beiträgerate etwas hochzupushen!!1


----------



## Crackmack (12. September 2008)

N`abend Leute bin auch wieder ma hier boa ging es mir gestern schlecht ich hab nur gekotzt >.<


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. September 2008)

glückunsch und War geht auch nicht un mein lieblingsürke ist auch wieder dann passts ja^^

arg hier schreien 3 weiber am liebsten wwürde ich die zusaamenhauen
bin so kurz davor runterzuehen


----------



## Crackmack (12. September 2008)

Hab grad Hilfe mein (Bald-Ex-) Freund ist WoW Süchtig!, Bitte, das ist kein Trollbeitrag! gelesen  das is ja wirklich übel o.O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. September 2008)

jo habe auch schon drin geschrieben

WAAGH ICH BEKOMME WUT ICH HAUE DEN WEIBERN DA UNTEN EINE!!!!!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hab grad Hilfe mein (Bald-Ex-) Freund ist WoW Süchtig!, Bitte, das ist kein Trollbeitrag! gelesen  das is ja wirklich übel o.O



wahrscheinlich bringts die tussi einfach nit un deswegen zoggt der typ halt lieber..tja so ist das halt muha


----------



## Tabuno (12. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich bringts die tussi einfach nit un deswegen zoggt der typ halt lieber..tja so ist das halt muha


hast du langeweile?, ich glaub ja...


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

> wahrscheinlich bringts die tussi einfach nit un deswegen zoggt der typ halt lieber..tja so ist das halt muha



Bist ja sehr lustig.. noch so'n Spruch, Ignore... selten so ein Bullshit gelesen. Du übertriffst hier drin echt die größten Vollidioten. Geh ins Bett, ist schon verdammt spät.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo habe auch schon drin geschrieben
> 
> WAAGH ICH BEKOMME WUT ICH HAUE DEN WEIBERN DA UNTEN EINE!!!!!



jeah  waaagh hau sie platt just like in WAAAR


----------



## Lurock (12. September 2008)

Bei manchen hier ist echt Hopfen und Malz verloren... oO


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, dass einige Leute bei Bestätigung des "Einschalten"-Knopfs ihr Gehirn auf Standby setzen.. und so durch das Internet surfen und das Gehirn funktioniert dann erst wieder am Montag-Morgen zur Schulzeit.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. September 2008)

nein seit ich war spiele fühle ich mich wie ein Ork hab das war fieber


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, dass einige Leute bei Bestätigung des "Einschalten"-Knopfs ihr Gehirn auf Standby setzen.. und so durch das Internet surfen und das Gehirn funktioniert dann erst wieder am Montag-Morgen zur Schulzeit.




jaha genau du intelligenzbestie..geh doch bitte mal kacken



Lurock schrieb:


> Bei manchen hier ist echt Hopfen und Malz verloren... oO



ich glaube dass jemand der knapp 8k beiträge in meist sinnlosen threads geschrieben hat, ehr "hopfen und malz" verloren hat oO


----------



## BuffedGorilla (12. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jaha genau du intelligenzbestie..geh doch bitte mal kacken
> 
> 
> 
> ich glaube dass jemand der knapp 8k beiträge in meist sinnlosen threads geschrieben hat, ehr "hopfen und malz" verloren hat oO


hmm ich würd sagen, das da nur mal jemand bedient wurde ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

> jaha genau du intelligenzbestie..geh doch bitte mal kacken



Damit hast du es mir jetzt echt gegeben und dich gleichzeitig geoutet. Glückwunsch. Jetzt fühle ich mich bestätigt in meiner Vermutung, dass einige hier Gehirn (sofern vorhanden) beim PC-Start abgeben und schön die Anonymität des Internets ausnutzen. Und das nächste Mal lernen wir wie man sich gescheit ausdrückt.


----------



## Crackmack (12. September 2008)

Juhu aiman abdablabla kommt xD


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Damit hast du es mir jetzt echt gegeben und dich gleichzeitig geoutet. Glückwunsch. Jetzt fühle ich mich bestätigt in meiner Vermutung, dass einige hier Gehirn (sofern vorhanden) beim PC-Start abgeben und schön die Anonymität des Internets ausnutzen. Und das nächste Mal lernen wir wie man sich gescheit ausdrückt.



geh nochmal kacken pls


----------



## BuffedGorilla (12. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Juhu aiman abdablabla kommt xD


mysteriös ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> geh nochmal kacken pls



da kommt mehr schlaues bei raus als bei deinen beiträgen.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (12. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> da kommt mehr schlaues bei raus als bei deinen beiträgen.


hahaha bedient ! XD


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

War ich dann schon 3x heute. Tut mir Leid, falls deine Verdauung so extrem gelungen ist, dass alles sofort wieder herauskommt ohne den Magen + Darm Trakt passieren zu müssen.
Aber deine Argumente sind schön.. bzw. deine Versuche mich zu beleidigen. Kommen gleich noch Mutter-Sprüche? :>


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kucke jetzt auch galleo mistery 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aiman du geile sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kucke jetzt auch galleo mistery 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aiman du geile sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kucke jetzt auch galleo mistery 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aiman du geile sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kucke jetzt auch galleo mistery 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aiman du geile sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich glaube dass jemand der knapp 8k beiträge in meist sinnlosen threads geschrieben hat, ehr "hopfen und malz" verloren hat oO


Weil ich mich gerne in dem Forum rumtreibe ist bei mir Hopfen und Malz verloren?
Ich hab in keinem meiner Beiträge so einen Scheiß geschrieben wie du es hast.
Du hast kaum Beiträge und schreibst so'n Scheiß. Ich hab ein paar Posts mehr und schreib' keine Scheiße.
Wer ist da wohl der Dumme?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

ein 4 fach post o0 xD
das ist passend zur sendung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (12. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich kucke jetzt auch galleo mistery
> ...


vierfach post ftw !!!


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

Oar Kamui. Du wirst bald zum König der 5-fach Posts gekürt. Kannst du ma bitte aufhören ständig den "Absende"-Button fünfmal zu bestätigen? Einmal reicht.


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich kucke jetzt auch galleo mistery
> ...



kein grund für 4 fach post xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ein 4 fach post o0 xD
> das ist passend zur sendung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Fall für das Galileo Mystery Team!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. September 2008)

mysteriös dasm ist CERN schuld. ne bin jetzt wirklich ma weg bis zur werbung^^


----------



## Lurock (12. September 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ein Fall für das Galileo Mystery Team!


"Die 4-fach Posts... alles bloß Illusion? Oder steckt mehr dahinter?"


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

Was sind die Gründe für Triple-Posts? Ist es ein Fehler in der Internet-Data-Base oder stecken die Illuminaten dahinter? Und warum werden immer mehr Menschen davon betroffen? Ist es möglicherweise eine Krankheit? Wie kann man sie kurieren? Und wo bleibt mein Tütchen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Was sind die Gründe für Triple-Posts? Ist es ein Fehler in der Internet-Data-Base oder stecken die Illuminaten dahinter? Und warum werden immer mehr Menschen davon betroffen? Ist es möglicherweise eine Krankheit? Wie kann man sie kurieren? Und wo bleibt mein Tütchen?



Das mit den Illuminaten kommt IMMER am Schluss:

"... und was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (12. September 2008)

Deine mudda is so fett das sie abnehmen muss o.O 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

wenn http://www.dastelefonbuch.de/ seine richtige nummer ausspuckt ruf ich den ma an xD


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

Ne Crack. Der Mutter-Witz ist nicht tief genug. Eher so etwas wie mit Kik.. oder Fischkutter. Das sind die richtig tiefen Witze :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. September 2008)

Lurock alte Klobrille, schon das neue Metallica-Album in der Tasche?


----------



## Lurock (12. September 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Lurock alte Klobrille, schon das neue Metallica-Album in der Tasche?


Sure.


----------



## Crackmack (12. September 2008)

Ok warte ähhmm


Ich sehe deine mudda jede nacht auf dsf stripen o.O


der war gut wa?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> War ich dann schon 3x heute. Tut mir Leid, falls deine Verdauung so extrem gelungen ist, dass alles sofort wieder herauskommt ohne den Magen + Darm Trakt passieren zu müssen.
> Aber deine Argumente sind schön.. bzw. deine Versuche mich zu beleidigen. Kommen gleich noch Mutter-Sprüche? :>




nana mutter sprüche sind schon uralt und langweilig

dient alles zur selbstbelustigung beim langweiligen warten auf die downloads, bei "geh nochmal kacken" musste ich gut grinsen...also hab ich mien ziel ja erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: wie du es vllt nennen würdest: die primitive form der unterhaltung..so ähnlich wie holzklötzjen stapeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (12. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> nana mutter sprüche sind schon uralt und langweilig
> 
> dient alles zur selbstbelustigung beim langweiligen warten auf die downloads, bei "geh nochmal kacken" musste ich gut grinsen...also hab ich mien ziel ja erreicht
> 
> ...


was warn das für nen ziel? jmd zu flamen und dann bedient zu werden? xD merkwürdiges ziel...was haben die illuminaten damit zu tun? xD


----------



## Lurock (12. September 2008)

Jemand Lust auf Lyrics raten? Hier im Fred?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (12. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf Lyrics raten? Hier im Fred?


dafür gibts doch nen thread...


----------



## Lurock (12. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> dafür gibts doch nen thread...


Na und?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. September 2008)

OMG

noch 4 % dann ist BC wider aufm rechner und daaaaaaaan OH EM GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Wow mit mehr als 10fps geniessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich würde mich ja schon so über 30 freun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

Du grinst über deine eigenen dummen und langweiligen Sprüche? Respekt. 
'Geh kacken' ist ungefähr so alt wie die Mutter-Sprüche, aber noch etwas schlechter.. da haben die Mutter-Witze mehr "Witz"..

Du wartest auf ein Download in dem du andere Leute anmachst. Aha. Geh TV schauen, da nervst du weniger Leute :/


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Wow mit mehr als 10fps geniessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Word! -.-


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Du grinst über deine eigenen dummen und langweiligen Sprüche? Respekt.
> 'Geh kacken' ist ungefähr so alt wie die Mutter-Sprüche, aber noch etwas schlechter.. da haben die Mutter-Witze mehr "Witz"..
> 
> Du wartest auf ein Download in dem du andere Leute anmachst. Aha. Geh TV schauen, da nervst du weniger Leute :/



ganz deiner meinung


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> was warn das für nen ziel? jmd zu flamen und dann bedient zu werden? xD merkwürdiges ziel...was haben die illuminaten damit zu tun? xD



illumaniten fahren mim fahrrad halt schneller als durch de wald

"bedient" wurd ich ja erst nach dem..da hab ich halt in der ecke kurz geweint


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

Hm. Ich genieß WoW mit 40 fps auf uber r0xx0r Maximum. Habt ihr schon diese Veränderung in der "regedit" Datei vorgenommen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hm. Ich genieß WoW mit 40 fps auf uber r0xx0r Maximum. Habt ihr schon diese Veränderung in der "regedit" Datei vorgenommen?



Hä?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> illumaniten fahren mim fahrrad halt schneller als durch de wald
> 
> "bedient" wurd ich ja erst nach dem..da hab ich halt in der ecke kurz geweint



dann geh dir nochma kurz die pulsadern frisch machen...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Du grinst über deine eigenen dummen und langweiligen Sprüche? Respekt.
> 'Geh kacken' ist ungefähr so alt wie die Mutter-Sprüche, aber noch etwas schlechter.. da haben die Mutter-Witze mehr "Witz"..
> 
> Du wartest auf ein Download in dem du andere Leute anmachst. Aha. Geh TV schauen, da nervst du weniger Leute :/



die einen guge fernsehen und die anderen regen halt  einfach mal eben so aus langeweile sinnlos leute auf wie dich...jedem das seine ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> die einen guge fernsehen und die anderen regen halt so einfach mal eben so aus langeweile sinnlos leute auf wie dich...jedem das seine ;D


tja nur das leute wie du im rl bei solchem verhalten öfter ma aufs maul bekommen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tja nur das leute wie du im rl bei solchem verhalten öfter ma aufs maul bekommen.



jo rl...muss mans kennen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jo rl...muss mans kennen?


in deinem fall nicht, ist besser, wenn die welt von dir verschont bleibt.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. September 2008)

ogmmogmogmogmogmgomgomgogmogmgomgomgogmogmogmogmgomgomgogmgmomom


es ist feeeeeeeerrtiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiggg.. So jetzt patch0rn , das wird wahrscheinlich länger als der verkackte DL dauern -_- der hat nur 15 mins gebraucht muaharahrhar


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...07692&sid=3

Ist zwar für den Ping, aber könnt das ja auch mal versuchen. Ist ganz nett. Wie sind denn eure Systeme. Alles unter 1.5 GB Ram ist natürlich doof.



> die einen guge fernsehen und die anderen regen halt einfach mal eben so aus langeweile sinnlos leute auf wie dich...jedem das seine ;D



Mich aufregen? Ich bin derzeit die Ruhe in Person. Ich weiß leider nicht woher du das Urteil nimmst, dass ich mich aufregen würde. Ich bin ziemlich oft im WoW Forum unterwegs, so etwas härtet ab. Da regt man sich über so ein kleinen Fisch wie du einer bist, nur selten bis gar nicht auf.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. September 2008)

und ich spiele war auf höchster auflößung mit 110ping und 134fps
ping ist eigentlich saugut für ne beta


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. September 2008)

Achja könnt ihr mir nen gefallen tun? Ignoriert doch bitte den typ den ihr da flamed okay? Man verliert dadurch einiges an Lesenswertigkeit im thread <.<

Tut ihr mir den gefallen tuten ähem tuen? büdde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (12. September 2008)

grünebrille deine signatur is gut ^^ das lied is geil ^^ :>


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> in deinem fall nicht, ist besser, wenn die welt von dir verschont bleibt.



von mir? den bösen "sinnlos zeigs schreiber" in sinnlosen threads..jo mag sein..dein rl verfließt wohl auch etwas mit "computer fantasy"


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...07692&sid=3
> 
> Ist zwar für den Ping, aber könnt das ja auch mal versuchen. Ist ganz nett. Wie sind denn eure Systeme. Alles unter 1.5 GB Ram ist natürlich doof.



Das mit dem Ping hab ich schon gemacht. Ist aber kein Unterschied zu vorher, da anstatt jedes zweite Paket bei jedem ersten eine Rückmeldung kommt.

Hab 1.024 Ram. -.-


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

Ma gucken Bl00d. Beantworte ma lieber meine Frage wie dein System aussieht, damit man weiß an was die geringe fps-Zahl liegt.


Autsch. Dann schalt ma die Weitsicht etc. ab, alles was damit zu tun. Die Anzahl an Gegenstände und so etwas. 1 GB sind einfach viel zu wenig. Rüste doch auf 2 GB Ram auf. Viel kosten die nicht mehr


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...07692&sid=3
> 
> Ist zwar für den Ping, aber könnt das ja auch mal versuchen. Ist ganz nett. Wie sind denn eure Systeme. Alles unter 1.5 GB Ram ist natürlich doof.
> 
> ...




tja man muss halt einfach die fantaaaasieeee spielen lassen


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> grünebrille deine signatur is gut ^^ das lied is geil ^^ :>


jo ich weiss, ich hab 1 jahr nach dem lied gesucht, nachdem ichs ma wieder auf mtv gehört hatte,mich aber einfach net an den namen erinnern konnt und finds dann vor kurzem beim erneuten hören einer alten playlist wieder -_-


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo ich weiss, ich hab 1 jahr nach dem lied gesucht, nachdem ichs ma wieder auf mtv gehört hatte,mich aber einfach net an den namen erinnern konnt und finds dann vor kurzem beim erneuten hören einer alten playlist wieder -_-




GZ...so 150 ist gut für heut baba


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> von mir? den bösen "sinnlos zeigs schreiber" in sinnlosen threads..jo mag sein..dein rl verfließt wohl auch etwas mit "computer fantasy"


ist schon ok... die männer mit der lustigen weissen weste holen dich gleich ab...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. September 2008)

ich hab letztens so nen lied von ner frau gehöhrrt fand das gut


----------



## BuffedGorilla (12. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo ich weiss, ich hab 1 jahr nach dem lied gesucht, nachdem ichs ma wieder auf mtv gehört hatte,mich aber einfach net an den namen erinnern konnt und finds dann vor kurzem beim erneuten hören einer alten playlist wieder -_-


rofl ^^ habs mir heut mittag angehört ^^ und grad seh ich deine signatur so hmm das kennste doch irgendwoher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (12. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> GZ...so 150 ist gut für heut baba


gn8


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ma gucken Bl00d. Beantworte ma lieber meine Frage wie dein System aussieht, damit man weiß an was die geringe fps-Zahl liegt.
> 
> 
> Autsch. Dann schalt ma die Weitsicht etc. ab, alles was damit zu tun. Die Anzahl an Gegenstände und so etwas. 1 GB sind einfach viel zu wenig. Rüste doch auf 2 GB Ram auf. Viel kosten die nicht mehr



Weitsicht hab ich dickes need. Alles andere ausser Geländeentfernung (Auf hälfte) ist runtergeschraubt.

Und meinen >Laptop< kann ich nicht aufrüsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Weitsicht hab ich dickes need. Alles andere ausser Geländeentfernung (Auf hälfte) ist runtergeschraubt.
> 
> Und meinen >Laptop< kann ich nicht aufrüsten.
> 
> ...


hammer drauf -> fertig
neuen kaufen.


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

Dann wirst du aber nie mehr fps haben, wenn Weitsicht auf volle Möhre gedreht ist. Das zieht doch am meisten Leistung, wenn ein schwach besetzter RAM ständig alles in der Ferne berechnen muss.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hammer drauf -> fertig
> neuen kaufen.



Gibste mir das Geld für nen Neuen?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ma gucken Bl00d. Beantworte ma lieber meine Frage wie dein System aussieht, damit man weiß an was die geringe fps-Zahl liegt.
> 
> 
> Autsch. Dann schalt ma die Weitsicht etc. ab, alles was damit zu tun. Die Anzahl an Gegenstände und so etwas. 1 GB sind einfach viel zu wenig. Rüste doch auf 2 GB Ram auf. Viel kosten die nicht mehr




Mh das war ja nur bei meinem alten rechner so. musst mir ja nen neuen kaufen , nachdem mein alter sozusagen implodiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also was hab ich nund :

2x3 ghz
4gb ram
geforce 9800gx2 1gb

was noch?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Gibste mir das Geld für nen Neuen?


hols dir auf raten und mit ganz viel glück/oder pech musstes bald nicht mehr abbezahlen :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Dann wirst du aber nie mehr fps haben, wenn Weitsicht auf volle Möhre gedreht ist. Das zieht doch am meisten Leistung, wenn ein schwach besetzter RAM ständig alles in der Ferne berechnen muss.



Hmm...ich glaub ich hab was falsch verstanden.

Weitsicht...welche Einstellung ist das?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. September 2008)

Geländeentfernung.

bei ner gerinenen weitsichst sioehste keine berge erst beim näher rangehen


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

Ach so Bl00d, du hast einen neuen Rechner und dann soll es mit mehr als 10 fps laufen, ok. Habe ich dann falsch verstanden. Der Rechner sollte ja einwandfrei laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Geländeentfernung.
> 
> bei ner gerinenen weitsichst sioehste keine berge erst beim näher rangehen



Aso das. Jo, das hab ich immer auf Mittel. Nur in Engen Räumen (BT) stell ich es ganz runter. Aber sonst ist es ohne einfach echt hässlich. :>


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. September 2008)

WoW Patch 3.0.1 NEU

2.4.3 -> 3.0.1
Datum: 12.09.2008
Größe: 959 MB
Download: EU - Teil 1
WoW Patch 2.4.3

2.4.2.8278 -> 2.4.3.8606
Datum: 15.07.2008
Größe: 25 MB
Download: deDE / enGB
WoW Patch 2.4.2

2.4.1.8125 -> 2.4.2.8278
Datum: 13.05.2008
Größe: 12 MB
Download: deDE / enGB
WoW Patch 2.4.1

2.4.0.8089 -> 2.4.1.8125
Datum: 01.04.2008
Größe: 5 MB
Download: deDE / enGB
WoW Patch 2.4

2.3.3.7799 -> 2.4.0.8089
Datum: 13.03.2008
Größe: 280 MB
Download: deDE / enGB


oh mein gott....

wird wohl noch ne gute std dauern bis ich zocken kann >.>


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

kann sogar crysis mit max details etc spieln ohne nen ruckeln^^

wow hab ich immer so 15 fps^^


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

2.4.3 -> 3.0.1
Datum: 12.09.2008
Größe: 959 MB
Download: EU - Teil 1
WoW Patch 2.4.3


Bitte nicht daran orientieren. Den brauchst du noch nicht. Das ist nur eine Pre-Datei, die musst du nicht laden.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kann sogar crysis mit max details etc spieln ohne nen ruckeln^^
> 
> wow hab ich immer so 15 fps^^



das bezwifle ich >.>

sooo gut ist der rechner nicht , hat ja nur 900 euro gekostet.

ich denke da gibts weitaus bessere. 

Der einzige Fehler beim kauf : Hab mir Vist home Premium geholt . 64bit , aber der graka treibe funzt net drauf v.v

Jetz hab ichn XP drauf... gecrackt , aber pschht - nix verraten !


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

hab auch vista aba alles läuft super^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. September 2008)

Ja ka , hab mir von Nvidia den 64 bit treiber gezogen , nachdem mein rechner die treiber cd nicht erkannt hat , aber danach kam als die fehlermedlung das die treiber nicht richtig installiert worden sind. Selbst die typen ausm PC-Technik form konnten/wollten net helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (12. September 2008)

hallo


----------



## Dracun (12. September 2008)

Grrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeetz leutz und blood...gute wahl....bei meinem nächsten rechner kommt mir auch net der vista müll druff^^....da kommt dann linux^^

i werd froh sein wenn i vom M$ Müll weg bin^^


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

Nabend Jenny


----------



## BuffedGorilla (12. September 2008)

läuft tv total grad noch? ^^


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

Heute ist Freitag.. da kommt kein Tv Total Oo


----------



## BuffedGorilla (12. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Heute ist Freitag.. da kommt kein Tv Total Oo


jo hab grad nachgeguckt inner fernsehzeitung T_T


----------



## Jenny84 (12. September 2008)

das weiss selbst ich und ich hab tv total jetzt schon länger nicht mehr gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

bin wider ma am animes schaun^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. September 2008)

Wenn ich bedenke, dass TV-Total vollkommeer Schrott ist und nur die ersten 10 Minuten gut ... naja.^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (12. September 2008)

naja ich bin mal off, viel spaß euch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gn8


----------



## Jenny84 (12. September 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wenn ich bedenke, dass TV-Total vollkommeer Schrott ist und nur die ersten 10 Minuten gut ... naja.^^


ebendrum schau ich es mir nicht mehr an


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. September 2008)

Ich wollte nur mal vorbeikommen und lol sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



140 fps , bei komplett hochgeschraubten einstellung . jetzt macht WoW spielen sogar spass >.<


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. September 2008)

ähem , ich wollte nur nochmal vorbeikommen und nochma n fettes LOL loswerden... die 140 fps bezogen sich auf 1900x1200 auflösung.. auf 1280x 900 oder hab ich 220-250fps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oh scheiße bin ich happy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (13. September 2008)

gz

und wer is den jetzt noch da?


----------



## Lurock (13. September 2008)

Ich, aber ich geh jetzt nochn bisschen zocken...


----------



## D132 (13. September 2008)

Nabend


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ähem , ich wollte nur nochmal vorbeikommen und nochma n fettes LOL loswerden... die 140 fps bezogen sich auf 1900x1200 auflösung.. auf 1280x 900 oder hab ich 220-250fps
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solch hohe FPS Zahlen sind zum Schwanzmessen da. Das menschliche Auge nimmt gerade mal 24 FPS wahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. September 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Solch hohe FPS Zahlen sind zum Schwanzmessen da. Das menschliche Auge nimmt gerade mal 24 FPS wahr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ergo : ich hab den größten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (13. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ergo : ich hab den größten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*ironie on*ich bin begeistert *ironie off* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (13. September 2008)

jenny zu so später stunde noch on^^


----------



## Jenny84 (13. September 2008)

natürlich


----------



## White-Frost (13. September 2008)

na dann hast du vielleicht passende themen fürd ie uhrzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (13. September 2008)

ich hab die ganze woche swo ca. 4 - 5 stunden schlaf pro tag gehabt, da verlangst du das ich mir um die uhrzeit noch ein thema ausdenke?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (13. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hab die ganze woche swo ca. 4 - 5 stunden schlaf pro tag gehabt, da verlangst du das ich mir um die uhrzeit noch ein thema ausdenke?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wär nett ja^^


----------



## Jenny84 (13. September 2008)

ich hatte eigentlich darauf gehofft das hier wer ist der mir ein gespräch drückt und ich die passenden antworten drauf geben kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (13. September 2008)

hmm ein gesprächw orauf de antworten müsstest
bist du allein daheim was trägst du für unterwäsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schlag du n thema vor^^


----------



## Jenny84 (13. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hmm ein gesprächw orauf de antworten müsstest
> bist du allein daheim was trägst du für unterwäsche
> 
> 
> ...


alleine bin ich ja und der rest.......







.................












...............








erzähle ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich bin doch um die uhrzeit so einfallsreich


----------



## White-Frost (13. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> alleine bin ich ja und der rest.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ach per pm und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja siehst ja wie einfallsreich ich bin^^


----------



## Jenny84 (13. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ach per pm und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gibt nix auch nicht per pn
ich geh glaub ich noch ein wenig tv schauen und dann ins bett

wir sind ja eh soooo einfallsreich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (13. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> gibt nix auch nicht per pn
> ich geh glaub ich noch ein wenig tv schauen und dann ins bett
> 
> wir sind ja eh soooo einfallsreich
> ...


du willst  nur nich einfallsreich sein an mir liegst nich mir fallen viele dinge ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gute nacht schlaf gut träum schön


----------



## Jenny84 (13. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> du willst  nur nich einfallsreich sein an mir liegst nich mir fallen viele dinge ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


viele dinge über die ich nicht reden will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gute nacht schlaf du auch schön


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

FIIIRST ..... *sich in die Ecke setz mit legger Bier*


----------------
Now playing: Rosenstolz-Live aus Berlin-CD1-11-Wenn Du Jetzt Aufgibst
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Lurock (13. September 2008)

Namd


----------



## Rhokan (13. September 2008)

Moin


----------



## BlizzLord (13. September 2008)

So ich steig mit ein bei welchem Thema habt ihr aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Saytan (13. September 2008)

Salamu alaikum
Shalom
Hello
Hallo
Bonjur
jagschemach


----------



## White-Frost (13. September 2008)

abend


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

hi bitchaZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (13. September 2008)

Nabend ihr Warmduscher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. September 2008)

na was macht ihr so?
zieh mir grad schlag den raab rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles fit?


----------



## Melih (13. September 2008)

Ich zock grad wow mit mein lieblinswowtwink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

Ich hab Wc3 wieder ausgepackt und zocke Footmen ;-)


----------



## Tabuno (13. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich zock grad wow mit mein lieblinswowtwink
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich zieh grad nen pala hoch und ich mach jaa soo viel dmg -.-


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

ich zock meinen du du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und warte bis mein oMfG arena mate typ mitm 3er fertig ist ^^


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

Irgendwer da der WoW am Montag/Donnerstag wegschmeißt ^^?


----------



## Rhokan (13. September 2008)

Nö, wieso sollte ich?^^


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

Eine neue Ära bricht an.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (13. September 2008)

Ja, ich kann bald meine Haare ändern^^


Ich bleib bei WoW, schon die WotLk-Beta macht sau Spaß ; )


----------



## Saytan (13. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei WoW, schon die WotLk-Beta macht sau Spaß


Ich weiss nicht was an lag und disconnects spass macht^^


----------



## Rhokan (13. September 2008)

Dk-Startgebiet laggt eigentlich kaum, und ich kanns kaum erwarten mit meinem pinkhaarigen Gnomentodesritter dicke Tauren mit Deathgrip durchs BG zu schleudern^^


----------



## Saytan (13. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Dk-Startgebiet laggt eigentlich kaum, und ich kanns kaum erwarten mit meinem pinkhaarigen Gnomentodesritter dicke Tauren mit Deathgrip durchs BG zu schleudern^^


OMFG the Pink Crusade ist back!


----------



## White-Frost (13. September 2008)

jo todesritter gebiet geht aber northend is ne einzige qual
und dann geh ich dalaran und dann wird mir gesagt erst mit 74 quest für -.-
dafür schon mal geschaut was jetz anstatt der blase im alterac is^^


----------



## Rhokan (13. September 2008)

ACHTUNG Spoiler:





Spoiler



nen fetter krater mit pinkem Wabber und Gesteinsbrockeen die rumschweben


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

pinkhaarige Gnome Dks, ein Grund WoW zu verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (13. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> ACHTUNG Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hat sich ja immerhin noch einer die mühe gemacht xd


----------



## Rhokan (13. September 2008)

Glaub mir, ich kenn so ziemlich jeden Ort in WoW .... und hatte deswegen auch schon Ärger mit nem GM^^


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

Warst etwa beim Flugplatz zwischen IF und Sumpfland ^^?


----------



## Saytan (13. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Glaub mir, ich kenn so ziemlich jeden Ort in WoW .... und hatte deswegen auch schon Ärger mit nem GM^^


Du bist aber phöze ^^
Ich hab mich mal bei brutallus durch geshadowstept,zur feuerwand durch steppen dan nen ziel anvisieren und nochmal shaowstep,als ich dan starb konnte ich nicht zur leiche und schrieb gm an und wollte den i-wie verarschen,hat auch geklappt,glaub ich hätte sonst ärger bekommen..


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

MMMMMMMMMMOIn da bin ich wieder^^


----------------
Now playing: Peter Maffay - Weil es Dich gibt
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Rhokan (13. September 2008)

> Warst etwa beim Flugplatz zwischen IF und Sumpfland ^^?



Klar, warte ich guck mal ob ich n Screenie hab^^

&#8364;: Hiho


----------



## White-Frost (13. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Klar, warte ich guck mal ob ich n Screenie hab^^
> 
> €: Hiho


ich hab einen^^ kann man den auch spoilern XD


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

Ich hab das Walljumpen irgendwie nie richtig hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (13. September 2008)

Walljumpen geht leider nichtmehr : / Aber man kommt an die meisten Orte auch so

mh vom Airport hab ich keinen Screenshort, dafür von SW von unten und dem Gebiet zwischen Dun Morogh und der Brennenden Steppe usw...


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

Zeig her ;-)


----------



## Shalor (13. September 2008)

Arrg im Nachschwärmer wird über WoW geredet..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. September 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Arrg im Nachschwärmer wird über WoW geredet..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


is ja auch soo was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> MMMMMMMMMMOIn da bin ich wieder^^
> 
> 
> ----------------
> ...



dein icq funkt nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hach kaum geht man mal kaken schreiben sie alle -.-


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

Ich bin für jedes Thema offen ;-)


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

naja in der regel wird eigentlich nur nonsens hier getippelt^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Ich hab das Walljumpen irgendwie nie richtig hinbekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



war schon öfter auf og 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da is cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mussten se ja nerfen


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dein icq funkt nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




doch funzt^^  schick mir mal deine Nummer dann zeig ich dir wie es funzt^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

sie haben post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (13. September 2008)

So hier 2 Screens:

Hinter dem Instanz-Tor in Sturmwind

Irgendwo unter Dun Morogh


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

post angekommen^^


----------------
Now playing: Peter Maffay - Josie
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> So hier 2 Screens:
> 
> Hinter dem Instanz-Tor in Sturmwind
> 
> Irgendwo unter Dun Morogh


war ich auch schon
+auf og
in old if 
und am walljumping to mc machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (13. September 2008)

Das is ja nich alles... ^^ Ich war eigentlich überall wo man noch hin kann, ich kann dir auch jeden Weg sagen/beschreiben


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

huhu keener da^^....mensch seid ihr heute langweilig^^......will spammmen^^


----------------
Now playing: Peter Maffay - Sonne in der Nacht
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Saytan (13. September 2008)

SPAM


like this?


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

Ja alle die ein Thema haben vor ^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

need 1700 rating -.- bin ma arena machen und so


----------



## Strongy (13. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Das is ja nich alles... ^^ Ich war eigentlich überall wo man noch hin kann, ich kann dir auch jeden Weg sagen/beschreiben



warst du auch in hyjal.... also damals als es noch ging?


----------



## Rhokan (13. September 2008)

Mann kann rein theoretisch immernoch da hoch gucken (mit Farsight, was ich auch gemacht habe) aber als es noch ging war ich da nicht


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

_Graues Haar auf verbrannter Haut
Und ein Blick
Der das Eis der Antarktis taut
Ohne Hast
Gehst du
Deinen Weg
Dein Gepäck ist die Last der Vergangenheit
Und dein Ziel liegt verborgen in der Ewigkeit
Welche Kraft
Läßt dich weitergehn?
Alter Mann, sag mir, was du siehst
Welches Licht zeigt dir deinen Weg
Alter Mann, laß mich mit dir gehen
Ich will sehn wie du
Dein Gesicht ist ein Buch
das man nie vergißt
Und dein Stolz sagt mir
Daß du ungebrochen bist
Wie der Baum
An den
Du dich lehnst
Du hast Glück, Leid und Liebe
Und den Dreck erlebt
Und du weißt
Wie die Schuld an den Händen klebt
Weiser Mann, warum bleibst du stumm
Alter Mann, sag mir, was du siehst
Welches Licht zeigt dir deinen Weg
Alter Mann, laß mich mit dir gehen
Ich will sehn wie du
Alter mann, sag mir, was du siehst
Welches Licht zeigt dir deinen Weg
Alter Mann, laß mich mit dir gehen
Ich will sehn wie du_



----------------
Now playing: Peter Maffay - Alter Mann
via FoxyTunes


----------



## flyer41 (13. September 2008)

<=Tot in Ini und warte auf den rezz vom Shami=>


!weitermachen!


----------



## Rhokan (13. September 2008)

Blöde Schulzeit, nie was los hier

btw bin mal weg, WarCraft III Kampagne spielen


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

is doch was los .. ihc mach pvp und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

bin grad en bissel dat MeinVZ am durchforsten ob es da vllt leutz gibt die ich kenne^^


----------------
Now playing: Peter Maffay - Du
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

xD


----------



## Saytan (13. September 2008)

I hab grad in SVZ so nen mädel gefunden das nackte bilder in ihren alben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

www.youporn.com ... hmm ich hab ganz viele gefunden 11elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. September 2008)

ja ich auch

aber weisst ihr was noch blöder ist? 

DIE BEETA IST VORBEI AI AI AI AI AI AI DIE BEA IST VORBEI AI AI AI AIA AI AI

WAR KOMMT ERST MORGEN WIEDER *HEUL *HEUL* ie kleine zelotin mussalles nochmal neu machen
jede quest und jede Publicquest..und ich muss auf mein mount sparen!!!! denn; DIE BEA IST VRBEI AI AI AI AI AI AI
DIE BETA IST VORBEI AI AI AI AI AI AI....


----------



## Manoroth (13. September 2008)

mein kara run is auch vorbei^^

edit: werd WAR schon am 17. im briefkasten ham^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol aer war beta ist schlimmer ich kan erst morgen nachmitag wieder HEDSTART ZOCKEN!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (13. September 2008)

Nabend


----------



## Crackmack (13. September 2008)

N`abend Leute *gähn*


----------



## Manoroth (13. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`abend Leute *gähn*



jutn abend

und was heisst hier gähn?^^ is noch net ma mitternacht


----------



## Crackmack (14. September 2008)

Doooooch seit 2 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

aba bei meinem post noch net hatte noch 30 sek^^


----------



## Targuss (14. September 2008)

12 Min schon!


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

bääh n zwerg...


CHAOS!!!


----------



## Trollmastere (14. September 2008)

Morgen zusammen...WAR is coming, laut meinem Liferanten schon am Montag ;-) 
Maschinist FTW^^ (Habe heute WoW deinstalliert...bin clean, yeah)


----------



## Targuss (14. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bääh n zwerg...
> 
> 
> CHAOS!!!




Chaos sind doch auch nur Menschen, Elfen und manchmal sogar Zwerge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



glaube ich... xD


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

Trollmastere schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen...WAR is coming, laut meinem Liferanten schon am Montag ;-)
> Maschinist FTW^^ (Habe heute WoW deinstalliert...bin clean, yeah)



ich bekomms am mittwoch und wow spiele ich noch bis ende monat und dann is meine gamecard ausgelaufn und dann is wow paose bis zu wotlk^^ und ich werde nen schwarzork, n auserkorener oder nen chaos barbaren spieln


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Chaos sind doch auch nur Menschen, Elfen und manchmal sogar Zwerge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab noch nie son kleinen auserkorenen oder chaos barbar gesehn^^


----------



## Silenzz (14. September 2008)

die juten sind mal wieder unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nabend^^


----------



## Targuss (14. September 2008)

Ja, aber ich meine (bin mir nicht sicher, kenne mich im WAR Universum auch nicht soo aus), aber ich glaube jede Rasse kan sich zu einem Angehörigen des Chaos entwickeln. Im Tabletop gibts auch die Chaoszwerge


----------



## Minastirit (14. September 2008)

bin ma off und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cYa


----------



## Trollmastere (14. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich bekomms am mittwoch und wow spiele ich noch bis ende monat und dann is meine gamecard ausgelaufn und dann is wow paose bis zu wotlk^^ und ich werde nen schwarzork, n auserkorener oder nen chaos barbaren spieln


Eigentlich macht mich die Ordnung nicht so an, aber der Maschinist hat ein geiles Mount und gibts nur als Zwerg 
PS: For The Horde


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

im normalen warhammer universum kenne cih mich acuh net so aus hab bisher nur warhammer 40k gespielt^^ und da sinds einfach n paar leute vom imperium die sich abgepsalten ham und jetzt den chaos göttern dienen


----------



## Saytan (14. September 2008)

Will auch WAR zocken,hat aber nicht genug money -.-.Wird bestimmt um die 40€ kosten....


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bin ma off und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



cya minas und gn8


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

hab WAR seit 2 monaten vorbestellt und auch seit dem das geld auf die seite gelegt^^


----------



## Trollmastere (14. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab WAR seit 2 monaten vorbestellt und auch seit dem das geld auf die seite gelegt^^


Habt ihr etwa keine Hanfplantage vor dem haus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

Trollmastere schrieb:


> Habt ihr etwa keine Hanfplantage vor dem haus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich? neee aba die meisten meiner freunde und bekannten^^


----------



## Trollmastere (14. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich? neee aba die meisten meiner freunde und bekannten^^



Nee, ich verdiene mein Geld legal...aber in der Schweiz wollen sie
Hanf freigeben, in 2-3 Monaten gibts ne Abstimmung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir schnappen den Holländern die Touristen weg


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

hmpf jetzt hab ich wider bock auf warhammer 40k...

gehe glaub cih ne runde metzteln


----------



## Trollmastere (14. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hmpf jetzt hab ich wider bock auf warhammer 40k...
> 
> gehe glaub cih ne runde metzteln



Und mich alleine hier sitzen lassen?^^
nee ich gehe auch mal


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

Trollmastere schrieb:


> Nee, ich verdiene mein Geld legal...aber in der Schweiz wollen sie
> Hanf freigeben, in 2-3 Monaten gibts ne Abstimmung
> 
> 
> ...



bin auch n schweizer^^

und ich stimme mit sicherheit dafür das es legalisiert wird^^


----------



## Trollmastere (14. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bin auch n schweizer^^
> 
> und ich stimme mit sicherheit dafür das es legalisiert wird^^



Yeah....woher biste denn?


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

kanton zürich wohne nähe wetzikon falls du des kennst


----------



## Trollmastere (14. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kanton zürich wohne nähe wetzikon falls du des kennst



Schon gehört ja...naja ich sitze im Schweizer Mittelland^^ Solothurn


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

Trollmastere schrieb:


> Schon gehört ja...naja ich sitze im Schweizer Mittelland^^ Solothurn



habs schon gesehn im profil^^


----------



## Trollmastere (14. September 2008)

Hehe ok...ich geh mal pennen, good n8


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

gn8


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. September 2008)

ich gehe jetzt auf bamstevinho.de um zu sehen was mein Vorbild so macht hatte keine Zeit ihn anzuhimmeln wegen Beta...


----------



## riesentrolli (14. September 2008)

möp


----------



## White-Frost (14. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> möp


mep


----------



## Targuss (14. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> möp



/sign


----------



## riesentrolli (14. September 2008)

nix los hier?


----------



## Urengroll (14. September 2008)

ARGHHHHH Beta-Key und ich kann nicht spielen. Isch werde noch verrückter.................^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ARGHHHHH Beta-Key und ich kann nicht spielen. Isch werde noch verrückter.................^^



besser, als wenn du dich beim spielen ärgerst... habe vorhin 5 mal ne quest machen müssen, und beim 5. ma ging jetzt der server komplett off -.-


----------



## Urengroll (14. September 2008)

kenne ich Coldarra?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

ja, da das der einzige beta-server ist, vermute ich mal ja...o0


----------



## Urengroll (14. September 2008)

ich habe den halben Tag verbracht, um auf den aktuellen Level gepacht zu sein und nun ist es mir vergönnt mal ne Runde zu spielen. Ich will ja noch nichtmal nach Nordend sondern nur mal die neue Klasse anspielen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ich habe den halben Tag verbracht, um auf den aktuellen Level gepacht zu sein und nun ist es mir vergönnt mal ne Runde zu spielen. Ich will ja noch nichtmal nach Nordend sondern nur mal die neue Klasse anspielen.



ja, das dk startgebiet war heute aber einfach nur ne qual... bsp. duellquest: npc angesprochen, kam nix, 4 mins später gegen nen spieler nen duell gemacht, da kommt der npc angelaufen... -.-


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

will auch n beta key..... naja sonst gedulde ich mcih halt bis im november....


----------



## Urengroll (14. September 2008)

Als ich gerade mal einmal on gekommen bin dachte ich mir nur:

"Hey ich alleine hier cool!"

Und dann kam da etwas nach und zählte so ungefähr 50 Todesritter und Ritterinen -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Als ich gerade mal einmal on gekommen bin dachte ich mir nur:
> 
> "Hey ich alleine hier cool!"
> 
> Und dann kam da etwas nach und zählte so ungefähr 50 Todesritter und Ritterinen -.-



das sind noch wenige *g*


----------



## Urengroll (14. September 2008)

Das waren ja auch nur die, die um den Arthas gestanden sind!


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Das waren ja auch nur die, die um den Arthas gestanden sind!



jo, das kommt hin xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

vorhin wars aber am besten.... mit 25 auf derselben stelle gestanden, niemand konnte sich bewegen... aber der chat ging perfekt...


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

jo und jetzt stellt euch ma vor wie das losgeht wenn officieller release is...


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo und jetzt stellt euch ma vor wie das losgeht wenn officieller release is...


ziemlich gut, weil da net ALLE auf einem server spielen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

und auch wenn das n stresstest für den server sein soll: das limit ist längst erreicht... aber egal, n 2. server wird eh net kommen.


----------



## Urengroll (14. September 2008)

Ich will nicht der 1. sein. ich will nur in ruhe und entspannt spielen. Dann gehe ich eben Sport machen und ziehe meine Diät durch...............^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ich will nicht der 1. sein. ich will nur in ruhe und entspannt spielen. Dann gehe ich eben Sport machen und ziehe meine Diät durch...............^^



beides ist meiner meinung nach aufm beta-server net möglich^^


----------



## Urengroll (14. September 2008)

Nichts ist unmöglich!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Nichts ist unmöglich!^^


sag das blizz... ^^
aber die würden ihr geld lieber afrikanern schenken,als den europäern n 2. beta server zu spendieren.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. September 2008)

sellleri mit kohl schmeckt gut


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> sellleri mit kohl schmeckt gut



ne dörrbohnen mit speck schmeckt gut und gibts morgn zu mittag bei mir^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. September 2008)

hmm die sind wirklich gut aber nur turer speck der billige schmeckt nur nach fett und burger King bacon.

hoffentlich gehen bald die register serv on dann kann ich heia aber ich muss warten und vertreib mir schön meine zeit^^


----------



## Urengroll (14. September 2008)

bei mir gibt es ............ weiß ich noch nicht.........................^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

bei mir gibts schweinekotelett :O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. September 2008)

bei mir gibts hühnerschnitzl mit katoffelsalat und Pommes


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

scheinbar kriegn alle was leckeres^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> scheinbar kriegn alle was leckeres^^


JO^^

so, der server geht wieder, ich verzieh mich ma in die beta, bis später.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. September 2008)

ja wir waren alle brav und alle schön aufessen sonst gibt es Gewitta


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

ich schau mir ma Final Fantasy Unlimited an. ma guckn wie das so is^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. September 2008)

die filme von FF sind mieserabel


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> die filme von FF sind mieserabel



is kein film is ne anime serie^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. September 2008)

aso


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. September 2008)

doppelpost makes your postcounter higher xD

ne aber ich schribe jetzt einfach möp ein sry für spam aber man kan ja nix löschen hier^^


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

und die filme hab cih gesehn und sie sind wirklich nix spezielles... verpasst man nix wenn man die net gesehn hat^^


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

na sowas hatte vor ner weile meinen 300ten post^^


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

keiner mer da? na sowas...


----------



## White-Frost (14. September 2008)

jetz schon noch gleich nimmer^^ gn8


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> jetz schon noch gleich nimmer^^ gn8



na sowas whity is noch da... und jetzt lässter mich einfach aleine.. schweinerei^^


----------



## White-Frost (14. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na sowas whity is noch da... und jetzt lässter mich einfach aleine.. schweinerei^^


so siehts aus^^ ne sry schlafen gehen schadet nich dienstag schule muss mal so langsam in die alten schlafgewohnheiten fallen XD


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

na dann gn8^^


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

is langweilig... echt keiner mehr da?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. September 2008)

doch lol avatra und so^^


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

ein lebenszeichen^^ dacht schon bin der einzige der kb auf schlafen hat^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. September 2008)

n ne keine sorge du^^ mus morgen um 15 uhr wach sein das passt schon^^


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2008)

und was machste so?^^

ach ja die ff serie is mist-.- mies gezeichnet und miese story(ok n 10 jähriger würde sie ev gut finden aba mir definitiv zu anspruchslos)


----------



## Crackmack (14. September 2008)

/push




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> /push
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey erstmal


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

guden abend.


----------



## jolk (14. September 2008)

joa ist mal wieder soweit he? 21 uhr


----------



## Crackmack (14. September 2008)

Sagt ma was haben alle mit diesen Viechern in der Dose?^^


----------



## Tabuno (14. September 2008)

nabend


----------



## Tabuno (14. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagt ma was haben alle mit diesen Viechern in der Dose?^^


ka is irgendwie gerade voll der boom und alle viecher sollen gefüttert werden... ziemlich sinnfrei^^


----------



## Strongy (14. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagt ma was haben alle mit diesen Viechern in der Dose?^^



ich dachte bis vor ein paar stunden auch noch: was isn dat??...

du musst dir einfach selber eins machen, dann bist du eigeweiht.... aber es macht süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ka is irgendwie gerade voll der boom und alle viecher sollen gefüttert werden... ziemlich sinnfrei^^


internet tamagochi oder wa? o0


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> internet tamagochi oder wa? o0


So in etwa...

BLACK MUFFIN IS BACK


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> So in etwa...
> 
> BLACK MUFFIN IS BACK



dann brauch ich eh keins zu machen, die scheisse verreckt mir immer.


----------



## Tabuno (14. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> internet tamagochi oder wa? o0


joa und alle wollen eins haben^^


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Bitte füttert meines immer schön wäre nett xD


----------



## Crackmack (14. September 2008)

Wegen mir is deiner lvl 6!!!! Sag danke!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (14. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Bitte füttert meines immer schön wäre nett xD



meins auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wisst ihr das wir grad auf seite 1*666* sind?? gruselig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: mist jetzt doch schon 1667...


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wegen mir is deiner lvl 6!!!! Sag danke!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke!!!!! XD
aber noch ein weiter weg bis lvl 100...


----------



## Tabuno (14. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> wisst ihr das wir grad auf seite 1*667* sind?? gruselig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gruselig wird erst die seite 2000^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Danke!!!!! XD
> aber noch ein weiter weg bis lvl 100...



so jetzt isses auf 7 :>


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> gruselig wird erst die seite 2000^^


Haha Apokalypse XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

auf seite 2k wird hier die siegessäule aufgebaut und als feuerwerk brennen bei buffed die server.


----------



## Vincious (14. September 2008)

lol...hätt ich man auf seite 1337 gepostet, das war mein lebenstraum :-O ^^


----------



## Crackmack (14. September 2008)

omg omg klickt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

ZOMFG XDDDDDDDD 
Ich logge mich gerade eben mit Zitronenbaum ein (mein zweiter Account JA ich bins Black Muffin) und was steht da?

Dein Zugang zum Forum wurde vorübergehend gesperrt. Die Dauer der Sperre beläuft sich bis zum 21.01.2036, 23:22.

XDD


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

wow, doch nur so kurz o0


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> ZOMFG XDDDDDDDD
> Ich logge mich gerade eben mit Zitronenbaum ein (mein zweiter Account JA ich bins Black Muffin) und was steht da?
> 
> Dein Zugang zum Forum wurde vorübergehend gesperrt. Die Dauer der Sperre beläuft sich bis zum 21.01.2036, 23:22.
> ...




Vor Allen Vorübergehend^^ und dann das Jahr 2036^^


----------



## Tabuno (14. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> ZOMFG XDDDDDDDD
> Ich logge mich gerade eben mit Zitronenbaum ein (mein zweiter Account JA ich bins Black Muffin) und was steht da?
> 
> Dein Zugang zum Forum wurde vorübergehend gesperrt. Die Dauer der Sperre beläuft sich bis zum 21.01.2036, 23:22.
> ...


kopf hoch, sind doch nur 28 jahre xD


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Vor Allen Vorübergehend^^ und dann das Jahr 2036^^


So kanns gehen. Kannst du bitte auch noch mein Dosentier füttern? Wär nett


----------



## Strongy (14. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> So kanns gehen. Kannst du bitte auch noch mein *Dosentier* füttern? Wär nett



dosentier ROFL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ich geh dann mal off... morgen wieder schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (14. September 2008)

Omg Omg es is scho lvl 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wann kommt n das aus der Dose?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

cya


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Omg Omg es is scho lvl 3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was zum essen :O
edit: upss sry, hab gelesen: was kommtn da...


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Omg Omg es is scho lvl 3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Level 100 XD


----------



## Strongy (14. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Omg Omg es is scho lvl 3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 lvl 100 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (14. September 2008)

100?!

Na toll xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> 100?!
> 
> Na toll xD


sind doch nur noch 97 level, das geht schneller als muffins forensperre.


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

loool ....leutz wenn ihr net wollt das dieser wunderschöne fred geschlossen wird .... dann hört auf  für eure komischen viecher werbung zu machen.... gruß euer Dracun


----------



## Tabuno (14. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was zum essen :O
> edit: upss sry, hab gelesen: was kommtn da...


oh nein crackmack hat nun auch so nen vieh hoffentlich fängst du auch noch nicht damit an^^


----------



## Rhokan (14. September 2008)

Was ham wir'n heute fürn Thema? ^^

btw hi


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> oh nein crackmack hat nun auch so nen vieh hoffentlich fängst du auch noch nicht damit an^^


nö, ich find sowas schrottig^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Was ham wir'n heute fürn Thema? ^^
> 
> btw hi



dosenfutter auf lvl 100 bringen, damits ein eigenleben entwickeln kann o0


----------



## Crackmack (14. September 2008)

Wegen mir is deins lvl 11 !!!! sag danke!!!!! ^^


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wegen mir is deins lvl 11 !!!! sag danke!!!!! ^^


Danke


----------



## Crackmack (14. September 2008)

Net deins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

lol^^


----------



## Rhokan (14. September 2008)

> dosenfutter auf lvl 100 bringen, damits ein eigenleben entwickeln kann o0



Aha. Verpass ich da was? :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Aha. Verpass ich da was? :/


nich wirklich...


----------



## Tabuno (14. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Aha. Verpass ich da was? :/


Ja jeder will sein Dosenfutter auf level 100 bringen und dann wird es zum imba dosenfutter


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ja jeder will sein Dosenfutter auf level 100 bringen und dann wird es zum imba dosenfutter



mh dosenfutter auf lvl 100 wenns schlüpft ist doch egtl nur schimmel o0


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mh dosenfutter auf lvl 100 wenns schlüpft ist doch egtl nur schimmel o0


Nein, dann ist es Kasten.


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

mit dem zitat würdest du von mir n eklaytte 10++++++++++++/10 beim sig thread bekommen^^


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> mit dem zitat würdest du von mir n eklaytte 10++++++++++++/10 beim sig thread bekommen^^


XD danke
mein pet schon gefüttert? xD


----------



## Crackmack (14. September 2008)

Füttert meins sein Pet beisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Füttert meins sein Pet beisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



deins sieht dafür aus, als hätte es ne krankheit o0


----------



## Crackmack (14. September 2008)

Das weis man net es is noch im ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> deins sieht dafür aus, als hätte es ne krankheit o0


Lol jetzt fangen sie schon an die Haustiere von anderen zu beleidigen. Mich nimmts wunder, was passieren würde, wenn man ne Mutter in die Sig tun würde


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das weis man net es is noch im ei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


es hat die ei seuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (14. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Lol jetzt fangen sie schon an die Haustiere von anderen zu beleidigen. Mich nimmts wunder, was passieren würde, wenn man ne Mutter in die Sig tun würde




made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Lol jetzt fangen sie schon an die Haustiere von anderen zu beleidigen. Mich nimmts wunder, was passieren würde, wenn man ne Mutter in die Sig tun würde


wie soll so eine in ne sig passe? *g*


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

nur um eins klar zustellen ich fütter  von keinem von euch diese komischen Drecksviecher^^ ...  Also erwartet net von mir einen Klick auf den Driss Link da^^

Sry musste ich mal gesagt haben^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (14. September 2008)

Ich muss lachen darf ich?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

ma ne interessefrage: was passiert, wenn sie dann mit lvl 100 geschlüpft sind? füttert man sie weiter bis sie platzen?


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

loool war des grad en absoluter bescheuerter schnitt auf Pro sieben von Film auf Werbung...absolut kagge^^


----------



## Zez (14. September 2008)

gogo bin erst vlv 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Feed Me!Adopted from Valenth


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

neein net du auch noch ZeZ......was habt ihr alle bloss mit dem müll???


----------



## White-Frost (14. September 2008)

sag auch mal so hallo^^


----------



## Crackmack (14. September 2008)

Was n für ein Schnitt?


----------



## Zez (14. September 2008)

huhu ... Wenn ichs füttern will kommt der General Error -.-


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Was n für ein Schnitt?




Wenn ein Film läuft und die die Werbung einblenden wollen dann schneiden Sie den Film an einer stelle.. und diesmal hat Pro7 den Vogel mit eben diesem Schnitt  abgeschossen^^


----------



## Crackmack (14. September 2008)

Asooooo^^


----------



## Crackmack (14. September 2008)

Ich schau ma bei meinem alten travian acc vorbei xD


----------



## White-Frost (14. September 2008)

und was gibts so neues


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

nix nur das alles mit diesen komischen browsergame infiziert sind.. überall diese bescheuerten eier und viecher in jeder sig^^


----------



## Crackmack (14. September 2008)

omg etwa 10 seiten steht nur : blablabla hat auch angegriffen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

fast so schlimm wie pennergame


----------



## White-Frost (14. September 2008)

kenn ich alle nich browsergames haben mich noch nie wirklich begeistert aber so rein gar nich


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

wer von euch hat schon still & heimlich 



Spoiler



*hust**Wall E**hust*


 gesehen^^.. I fand den ja mal endgeil....



Spoiler



Wall E


 is ein absolut cooler Robo^^


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

traut euch ruhig zu antworten^^

sämtliche post werden direkt beim BKA gemeldet^^




SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAß 

*sfg*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (14. September 2008)

ne geh nich oft ins kino mir zu teuer^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

mh muss man den film kennen? o0


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

gott leutz Wall E is genial der lohnt sich^^


----------



## Lurock (14. September 2008)

Namd


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer...mp;search_type=
http://www.walle-derfilm.de/


----------



## Crackmack (14. September 2008)

So bin dan ma weg Stirb langsam 4.0 schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (14. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So bin dan ma weg Stirb langsam 4.0 schaun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


viel spass


----------



## Lurock (14. September 2008)

@Dracun
Omg, kein Gore, kein Porn? Wer guckt sich denn sowas an... oO


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

ich ^^... und i find den geil^^

Für Lurock



Spoiler



Ich kenn deine zarte Seite...


----------



## Minastirit (14. September 2008)

hi und cya..

so ne scheisse .. wie immer nix gedropt in hyjal bis auf die t6 hanschuhe und die werden mit 1 punkt mehr weggerollt -.-
egal kein bock mehr .. gn8


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Für Lurock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurock (14. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Für Lurock
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Nein, kennst du nicht... oO


----------



## White-Frost (14. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, kennst du nicht... oO


sicher? hrhrhr


----------



## Lurock (14. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> sicher? hrhrhr


Aber ganz sicher! oO


----------



## White-Frost (14. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aber ganz sicher! oO


ehrlich?


----------



## Lurock (14. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ehrlich?


Und wie! oO


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

Lurock du bist durchschaut^^

Mit dieser von Brille ge quoteten Antwort bist du entlarvt worden^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Lurock du bist durchschaut^^
> Mit dieser von Brille ge quoteten Antwort bist du entlarvt worden^^
> 
> 
> ...


Oo Ein Satz legt meine "zarte Seite" frei? Uuuhhuuhuhuhu!


----------



## Vanía (14. September 2008)

soooooooooo

dann melde ich mich mla mit einem

/hi
und
/bow
wieder zurück^^wart ihr denn auch alle fein artig während meiner abwesenheit? ^^


----------



## White-Frost (14. September 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> soooooooooo
> 
> dann melde ich mich mla mit einem
> 
> ...


klar wir haben gefeiert freudentänze gemacht fett party weil de weg gegangen bist wir habens genossenjetzl eider vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oo Ein Satz legt meine "zarte Seite" frei? Uuuhhuuhuhuhu!




Klar mann^^.. was glaubst du denn^^

is wie bei frauen sagt man nur einen falschen satz schon haben sie dich am wickel^^

also Schäme dich net mein freund und genieße es^^


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> klar wir haben gefeiert freudentänze gemacht fett party weil de weg gegangen bist wir habens genossen jetzt leider vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




loool guuut gekontert^^


----------



## Lurock (14. September 2008)

So, ich geh mal Condemned 2 zocken...
Das wird ne lange, lange Nacht... xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So, ich geh mal Condemned 2 zocken...
> Das wird ne lange, lange Nacht... xD


condemned 1 war besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab das um 2 uhr nachts gezockt... das war ne atmosphäre^^


----------



## Vanía (14. September 2008)

Lurok wird nie anders.... xD
aber er is ja jez n jahr älter, da müsste iwann auch mal die vernunft kommen...oder nicht?


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

eigentlich^^... aber manche ändern sich eben nie^^

Welcome Back @ Vania


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

Habt ihr euch schon mal die neuen sig von Tikume angeschaut^^...die is ja mal genial^^..gefällt mir^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

jo, nur die zonenabgrenzung... ist schade


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

irgendwie ne^^


----------



## Lurock (14. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo, nur die zonenabgrenzung... ist schade


Ich habs ohne Zensur gesehen... =P
Und ich hab keine Lust auf C2... eindeutig zu dunkel und leise draußen... >.>


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich habs ohne Zensur gesehen... =P
> Und ich hab keine Lust auf C2... eindeutig zu dunkel und leise draußen... >.>


das sind doch beste voraussetzungen^^


----------



## Lurock (14. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das sind doch beste voraussetzungen^^


Nya, da hier anscheinend eh nix los ist, geh ich dann doch mal wieder zocken, bis morgen Abend... oder so...


----------



## White-Frost (14. September 2008)

gute nacht bin weg^^


----------



## Manoroth (15. September 2008)

noch wer am leben? oder auch nur wach?


----------



## Manoroth (15. September 2008)

ich bin ganz aleine.. HIIILLLFFEEE!!!!!


----------



## Floyder (15. September 2008)

Jetzt nicht mehr.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. September 2008)

na sowat^^  ein anderer der dem sandmänchen erbitterten widerstand leistet^^


----------



## Deanne (15. September 2008)

Man, ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht, warum ich um die Uhrzeit noch im Internet herumpaddel.


----------



## Floyder (15. September 2008)

Naja, ganz so ist das nicht, ich kann einfach nicht schlafen.. Tipps?^^


----------



## Manoroth (15. September 2008)

huii da kommen alle echten nachtschwärmer angekrabbelt^^

und was das schlaf prob angeht: selbst hypnose hilft mir da wenn cih ma schlafn wil^^ aba is für mich noch zu früh^^

und was macht ihr so ausser versuchn einzuschlafn?^^


----------



## Floyder (15. September 2008)

Versuchen, Beschätigung zu finden, die mich müde werden lässt. Normalerweise telefoniere ich nachts/abend immer mit einem freund, aber der ist nicht da.

Würde gerne zum Einschlafen den Buffedcast hören, aber ich möchte den Rechner nicht an lassen, mein MP3 Player ist kaputt und ich habe keine Rohlinge mehr, kann also auch nicht auf der Anlage hören.. man man man.. ^^


----------



## Manoroth (15. September 2008)

ich lese gerade harry potter band 7 zum zweiten mal und höhre nen holländischen metal i-net radiosender via itunes^^


----------



## Floyder (15. September 2008)

Ui..^^

Ich gehe mal schnell im Büro meines Vaters gucken, ob er noch Rohlinge hat.. hast Du sonst noch Ideen?^^


----------



## Manoroth (15. September 2008)

früher war ma mode den kids ne warme milch mit honig zu gebn wenn se net schlafn konnten^^

oder sonst einfach durchmachn hab ich in den letzten 2 wochen auch 5 mal gemacht^^

animes schaun hilft gut über ne nacht hinweg

oder raus und n bisserl spaziern gehn is auch ganz schön in der nacht... shr beruigend vor allem bei vollmond


----------



## Deanne (15. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> oder raus und n bisserl spaziern gehn is auch ganz schön in der nacht... shr beruigend vor allem bei vollmond



Spaziergänge bei Nacht sind wundervoll. Leider sollte man als Frau in einer Großstadt nachts nicht unbedingt alleine durch die Gegend laufen. Ansonsten schnapp ich mir auch gerne ein Buch, schalte meine Nachttischlampe und und leg mich mit einer Wärmflasche ins Bett. Wenn man es gemütlich hat, schläft man viel schneller ein. Und natürlich sollte das Zimmer auch immer gut durchlüftet sein.


----------



## Floyder (15. September 2008)

Durchmachen ist ne gute Idee, obwohl ich morgen Englisch schreibe..egal, habe ich eh alles letztes Jahr schonmal gemacht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstmal Buffedcast hören und dann schaun, ob ich einschlafe.

Animes gucken ist gut, nur wüsste ich nicht welchen. Detektiv Conan habe ich schon geschaut, zumindest die sehenswerten Folgen und alle Filme, One Piece auch.. andere Vorschläge?

Wieso bist Du eigentlich noch wach?


----------



## Manoroth (15. September 2008)

das geniale bei mir ist, ich wohne in nem kleinen kaff in der pampa und ich muss nur 3 min laufen und schon bin ich im grünen draussen^^ der sternenhimmel sieht einfach nur schön aus ohne die ganzen störenden lichter^^

und son schöner feldweg auf nem hügel ist auch viel angenehmer zum spazieren als in ner stadt^^

hat alles seine vor und nachteile^^ (hab dafür keine gescheiten läden und kein kino club etc in der nähe^^)


----------



## Manoroth (15. September 2008)

Floyder schrieb:


> Durchmachen ist ne gute Idee, obwohl ich morgen Englisch schreibe..egal, habe ich eh alles letztes Jahr schonmal gemacht..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab kein bock zum schlafen^^

und bin net wirklich müde

animes kann ich dir n ganzen arsch voll empfehlen hab schon so 40 serien und diverse filme gesehn und detectiv conan ist gegen andere n müll^^

was schauste denn so am liebsten?(action, dramas, liebes geschichten, komödien, romantische komödien etc.?)


----------



## Floyder (15. September 2008)

Hm... ein zweites Detektiv Conan wär natürlich super, aber ansonsten schaue ich gerne Animes mit viel Action und Spannung und ohne viel Gelaber.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. September 2008)

black lagoon wäre da noch was. ist urkomisch, sehr actionreich und gut gezeichnet^^

schaus am besten auf AL da haste viel bessere quali als youtube etc.


----------



## Manoroth (15. September 2008)

oder was zum sich kaputt lachn wäre noch FLCL da wirste garantiert net müde^^

oder natürlich Hellsing mein absoluter lieblings anime^^


----------



## Floyder (15. September 2008)

Was ist denn flcl?


----------



## Manoroth (15. September 2008)

Floyder schrieb:


> Was ist denn flcl?



FLCL

das is FLCL^^

den anime beschreibt am besten: total durchgeknallt und kommplett unlogisch^^

bin vom bürostuhl gefalln vor alchn als ich den gesehn habe^^


----------



## Floyder (15. September 2008)

LOL.. Sie umarmt ihn liebevoll und er: "Du stinkst nach Kippen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gucke jetzt mal... danke Dir, gute Nacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. September 2008)

na schon schlaf gefunden? is noch wer wach?


----------



## Tic0 (15. September 2008)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (15. September 2008)

Huhu Leute
Boa hoffentlich kommt mein neuer Computer bald 
WoW classic /tbc + CD-key und gamecard liegen bereit zum einlösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wehe ihr klickt nicht auf das Ei!!!^^


Edit: ups 1 min zu früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

guden abend erstma^^


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Huhu Leute
> Boa hoffentlich kommt mein neuer Computer bald
> WoW classic /tbc + CD-key und gamecard liegen bereit zum einlösen
> 
> ...


Ich klick wenn du auf meins klickst


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Ich klick wenn du auf meins fickst



na dieses angebot wird er sich bestimmt net entgehen lassen o0


----------



## Crackmack (15. September 2008)

fickst?^^


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> na dieses angebot wird er sich bestimmt net entgehen lassen o0


na tol falsch qschripn oda?LOL


----------



## Strongy (15. September 2008)

omg ist es wirklich schon 21.00 uhr?? mist morgen ist wieder schule...


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> omg ist es wirklich schon 21.00 uhr?? mist morgen ist wieder schule...


jop leida... =/


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

[qoute]Ich klick wenn du auf meins fickst[/qoute]

hmm klicken und dafür ein ei ficken? glaube nicht ..
ich klick nid !! hab eh schon ..


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> [qoute]Ich klick wenn du auf meins fickst[/qoute]
> 
> hmm klicken und dafür ein ei ficken? glaube nicht ..
> ich klick nid !! hab eh schon ..


assi XD


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

gibt leute hier für die klick ich lieber ^^

wiso in gedenken an bm? der typ lebt doch noch .. und wurd ja nur mal gebannt afaik


----------



## Crackmack (15. September 2008)

Er is bm oda?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

valenth ist bm


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gibt leute hier für die klick ich lieber ^^
> 
> wiso in gedenken an bm? der typ lebt doch noch .. und wurd ja nur mal gebannt afaik


OLOL 

VALENTH = BM


----------



## Crackmack (15. September 2008)

Minas hesch bi mir klickt?^^


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Ach ja diiis sonq rules für c-walk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIXJ2ehsdW8


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Minas hesch bi mir klickt?^^


ay


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2008)

wie bekommt man so ein i-net Tamagotchi


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Ach ja diiis sonq rules für c-walk
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIXJ2ehsdW8


link von dir klick ich nid an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. September 2008)

Namd


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> wie bekommt man so ein i-net Tamagotchi


omg fang jetzt alle damit an... :\ ^^


----------



## Crackmack (15. September 2008)

@Rexo klick auf mein link dan steht dort irgend wo registrieren^^


----------



## Strongy (15. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> omg fang jetzt alle damit an... :\ ^^



es ist doch voll cool so ein teil zu haben... und außerdem macht es doch nicht süchtig.... nein... *20-mal-auf-f5-drück-um-zu-sehn-ob-ich-schon-ein-neues-level-hab* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (15. September 2008)

*vor briefkasten sitz und wart bis der neue Computer kommt* -.-


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Nabend ihr mädchen


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. September 2008)

genowend!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Nabend ihr mädchen


 Nabend du Zwitter.


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Moin,und wieder eben afk brief schreiben und von eltern unterschreiben lassen ob ich zu unserer 3 wöchigen israel klassenfahrt fahren soll^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Nabend ihr mädchen


nabend du typ der nit seinen besten freund entscheiden lässt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Moin,und wieder eben afk brief schreiben und von eltern unterschreiben lassen ob ich zu unserer 3 wöchigen israel klassenfahrt fahren soll^^



hab gehört da ist atm ne bombenstimmung


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wird richtig bombig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab gehört da ist atm ne *bombenstimmung*


Ist doch immer ne?^^Ich war da ja schon oft^^
Wir werden da in der Wüste größtenteils verbringen xD


----------



## Mondryx (15. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab gehört da ist atm ne bombenstimmung



Der war sehr schlecht xD


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2008)

Nabend alle zusammen

und hab auch ein Haustier ^^klickt und rettet Calcifer


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Moin,und wieder eben afk brief schreiben und von eltern unterschreiben lassen ob ich zu unserer 3 wöchigen israel klassenfahrt fahren soll^^



israel klassenfahrt? oO..weil geil ist das denn..wir fahren höchstens für ne woche nach terol oder holland aber israel..neeeeed!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ist doch immer ne?^^
> Wir werden da in der Wüste größtenteils verbringen xD



wüste ist geil. in ägypten mim quad durch die wüste brettern... <3 ^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

finde thailand schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bisle tauchen *hach*


----------



## Lurock (15. September 2008)

So, der Chicks-Terminator ist auch mal wieder da, den kompletten Abend...


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

ich weis das ich hier bin lurock musst du nid allen sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So, der Chicks-Terminator ist auch mal wieder da, den kompletten Abend...



wo?


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2008)

opps hab meins getotet.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

bwahaha xD


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> israel klassenfahrt? oO..weil geil ist das denn..wir fahren höchstens für ne woche nach terol oder holland aber israel..neeeeed!


Ja ist son projekt jede 10 klasse fährt für 3 wochen hin in den Osterferien.Pro Kopf um die 500 Euro,ziemlich billig find ich,wird auch gesponsort von so nem austausch da müssen halt paar schüler aus israel bei famillien von den 10. aufgenommen werden mindestens 12 stück


----------



## Lurock (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich weis das ich hier bin lurock musst du nid allen sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war klar...


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nabend du typ der nit seinen besten freund entscheiden lässt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tja so bin ich halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (15. September 2008)

Minas b-post vo kanton bern nach basel wie lang goht das öpe bis es bi mir isch?^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das war klar...



mir is langweilig ich darf das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ja ist son projekt jede 10 klasse fährt für 3 wochen hin in den Osterferien.Pro Kopf um die 500 Euro,ziemlich billig find ich,wird auch gesponsort von so nem austausch da müssen halt paar schüler aus israel bei famillien von den 10. aufgenommen werden mindestens 12 stück



hmm..also man fährt für 3 wochen nach israel und dafür muss man dann so nen israeliten mal eben bei sich wohnen lassen....naja mit der bedingung ist mir dann terol doch lieber ;P


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hmm..also man fährt für 3 wochen nach israel und dafür muss man dann so nen israeliten mal eben bei sich wohnen lassen....naja mit der bedingung ist mir dann terol doch lieber ;P


muss man nicht wenn du aufnimsmt musste dan nur 100 euro zahlen rest die^^Bei uns hats keiner gemacht^^Zahlen halt 500 euro pro person und dan größtenteil in der wüste und dan die städte und natürlich an grenze zu libanon^^Bombenstimmung xD


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Minas b-post vo kanton bern nach basel wie lang goht das öpe bis es bi mir isch?^^



b post hed normalfall 2-3 täg


----------



## Crackmack (15. September 2008)

Guet wen de de pc morn schickt öhm öpe am donnstig  hmmmm scheisse -.-


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> muss man nicht wenn du aufnimsmt musste dan nur 100 euro zahlen rest die^^



und wie lange soll der dann bei dir gammeln? und was will der dann überhaupt? das deutsche fernsehn studiern? ^^
oder musst du dem irgendwelche sehenswürdigkeiten zeigen


----------



## Crackmack (15. September 2008)

Naja bin ma nen Film schaun bb 

aja schön brav auf das ei klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

pc per post?
no nie was vu ips und co ghört?
wär mir zförlich per post ^^


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> und wie lange soll der dann bei dir gammeln? und was will der dann überhaupt? das deutsche fernsehn studiern? ^^
> oder musst du dem irgendwelche sehenswürdigkeiten zeigen


kp,macht keiner bei uns in der klasse genau wie in der realklasse.^^gammeln tuhen sie ne woche lang des weiss ich


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> kp,macht keiner bei uns in der klasse genau wie in der realklasse.^^gammeln tuhen sie ne woche lang des weiss ich



dachte ihr müsstet mindestens 12 stück aufnehmen? oO


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> dachte ihr müsstet mindestens 12 stück aufnehmen? oO


12 leute in der klasse müssen halt einne aufnehmen damit dan die klasse weniger zahlt und die typen die aufnehmen zahlen komplett nur 100 euro oder so kp,


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

toll man kann solche aufnehmen und zahlt dann weniger .. 
hmm tooool Xd


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> toll man kann solche aufnehmen und zahlt dann weniger ..
> hmm tooool Xd



ja nimm einfach auf, sperr den in de keller und gut ist..wasser und brot als nahrung muss reichen, haste 400 euro gespart xD

und wenn der sich beschwert sagste einfach das wäre eine deutsche tradition für gäste ausm ausland,  xDDDDDD


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> toll man kann solche aufnehmen und zahlt dann weniger ..
> hmm tooool Xd


Bei uns machts eh keiner in der klasse,alle klassen haben bisher paar aufgenommen aber unsere klasse wie immer die die nichts machen^^und die lehrer mögen uns auch nicht


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ja nimm einfach auf, sperr den in de keller und gut ist..wasser und brot als nahrung muss reichen, haste 400 euro gespart xD
> 
> und wenn der sich beschwert sagste einfach das wäre eine deutsche tradition für gäste ausm ausland,  xDDDDDD



ich glaub das darf man nicht


ps: das arme kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ja nimm einfach auf, sperr den in de keller und gut ist..wasser und brot als nahrung muss reichen, haste 400 euro gespart xD
> 
> und wenn der sich beschwert sagste einfach das wäre eine deutsche tradition für gäste ausm ausland,  xDDDDDD


rofl,geile idee xD des geilste war nen kumpel von mri hat letztes jahr einen aufgenommen und hat ihn dauernd verarscht,ja hier ist nazi gegend usw wie der Israeli angst hatte^^


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mimimi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja und ihr menschenquäler!!!!!!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich glaub das darf man nicht
> 
> 
> ps: das arme kind
> ...



arm wäre das kind dran, wenn es sagen würde: ich fühl mich wie zuhause.


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich glaub das darf man nicht
> 
> 
> ps: das arme kind
> ...


Die sind 15-18 jahre nix kinder,aber das geilste ist wenn du dan so ein hübsches mädchen abbekommst ^^aber ich machs trotzdem nicht,was wenn ich aufeinmal son hässliges ding bekomm xD


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> arm wäre das kind dran, wenn es sagen würde: ich fühl mich wie zuhause.



hmmm......stimmt.......aber ich glaub net das irgendwelche kinder sowas machen würden ...wenn dann....arme kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Die sind 15-18 jahre




egal!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Die sind 15-18 jahre nix kinder,aber das geilste ist wenn du dan so ein hübsches mädchen abbekommst ^^aber ich machs trotzdem nicht,was wenn ich aufeinmal son hässliges ding bekomm xD


bwahaha ich stell mir das so geil vor: du denkst, da steigt son hübsches mädchen aus, und auf einma kommt jabba zu dir nach hause^^


----------



## Rhokan (15. September 2008)

> hmmm......stimmt.......aber ich glaub net das irgendwelche kinder sowas machen würden ...wenn dann....arme kinder sad.gif



Schonmal Nachrichten geguckt?


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> arm wäre das kind dran, wenn es sagen würde: ich fühl mich wie zuhause.


haha der war gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Schonmal Nachrichten geguckt?



ja und ich weiß was du damit sagen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Die sind 15-18 jahre nix kinder,aber das geilste ist wenn du dan so ein hübsches mädchen abbekommst ^^aber ich machs trotzdem nicht,was wenn ich aufeinmal son hässliges ding bekomm xD



du glaubst das carmen elektra kommt und am ende landet boba fett in deinem zimmer? oder wie ist das gemeint XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du glaubst das carmen elektra kommt und am ende landet boba fett in deinem zimmer? oder wie ist das gemeint XD


ich glaube du meisnt jabba the hut oder wie der geschrieben wird^^


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du glaubst das carmen elektra kommt und am ende landet boba fett in deinem zimmer? oder wie ist das gemeint XD


einfach nur son hübsches mädchen,vielleicht auch eins das dauer geil ist xD und du freust dich schon besimmt geiles mädchen weil viele in deiner klasse eine haben und aufeinmal jabba^^


----------



## Rhokan (15. September 2008)

> boba fett



das is doch der kopfgeldjäger, der fette wurm war jabba

&#8364; ach man war einer schneller


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> einfach nur son hübsches mädchen,vielleicht auch eins das dauer geil ist xD und du freust dich schon besimmt geiles mädchen weil viele in deiner klasse eine haben und aufeinmal jabba^^



auch dicke hässliche mädchen können dauer geil sein, nur wenn ich du wäre hätte ich dann angst, dass du auf einma im schlaf 150 kilo geballte israelische lust auf dir hast und keine luft mehr bekomst... erinnert mich an die fette elke.


----------



## White-Frost (15. September 2008)

guten abend


----------



## Lurock (15. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> auch dicke hässliche mädchen können dauer geil sein, nur wenn ich du wäre hätte ich dann angst, dass du auf einma im schlaf *150 kilo geballte israelische lust* auf dir hast und keine luft mehr bekomst... erinnert mich an die fette elke.


Rofl!


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> das is doch der kopfgeldjäger, der fette wurm war jabba
> 
> &#8364; ach man war einer schneller


will auch keinen der ausschaut wie boba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


besonders keine frau


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> auch dicke hässliche mädchen können dauer geil sein, nur wenn ich du wäre hätte ich dann angst, dass du auf einma im schlaf 150 kilo geballte israelische lust auf dir hast und keine luft mehr bekomst... erinnert mich an die fette elke.


Ach ich hatte schon eine israelische freundin,immer wenn ich dan nach israel fuhr sprang sie schon auf mich xD Aber das geilste ist israelinen in militär zeugs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

tse ^^

naja jeder hat nen anderen geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ach ich hatte schon eine israelische freundin,immer wenn ich dan nach israel fuhr sprang sie schon auf mich xD Aber das geilste ist israelinen in militär zeugs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hoffentlich hat sie beim springen+ aufprallen die waffe gesichert gehabt ... o0


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hoffentlich hat sie beim springen+ aufprallen die waffe gesichert gehabt ... o0


ach ne soldatin hatt ich noch nie als freundinn nur ne israelin ^^aber wenn ich mal 18 bin hol ich mir eine xD


----------



## Lurock (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ach ich hatte schon eine israelische freundin,immer wenn ich dan nach israel fuhr sprang sie schon auf mich xD Aber das geilste ist israelinen in militär zeugs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Baah, stehst wohl auf maskuline Mannweiber?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Baah, stehst wohl auf maskuline Mannweiber?!


besser als auf feminine weibsmänner würde ich sagen xD


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Baah, stehst wohl auf maskuline Mannweiber?!


nö nur in israel müssen auch weiber mit 18 in armee is ja pöse militärsstaat,die sind trotzdem normale dünne blondis


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Sry ich meine Phöze


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nö nur in israel müssen auch weiber mit 18 in armee is ja pöse militärsstaat,die sind trotzdem normale dünne blondis


vll verstecken sie ja die hässlichen weiber, und wenn du als mann nicht gehorchst musst du eine nacht mit so einer evrbringen.


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

mag latino babes trozdem mehr irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja man soll damit zufrieden sein was man hat ;P
darf nid rummeckern


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Ja sowas haben sie da auch,aber natürlich nur im knast für die ganzen pösen buben^^ach nee des waren die amis.
Ne aber ganz ehrlich so ne brünette ne schlanke in militärshose,stiefel und son bh find ich geil ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ja sowas haben sie da auch,aber natürlich nur im knast für die ganzen pösen buben^^ach nee des waren die amis.
> Ne aber ganz ehrlich so ne brünette ne schlanke in militärshose,stiefel und son bh find ich geil ^^


bis du aufwachst?^^


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mag latino babes trozdem mehr irgendwie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ach wenn du dan ne fette olle pf**** hast biste zufrieden mit was du hast?xD


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll verstecken sie ja die hässlichen weiber, und wenn du als mann nicht gehorchst musst du eine nacht mit so einer evrbringen.


wo kommen sosnst die 90 jungfrauen her die man im himmel bekommt? hat sicher nen grund das die jungfrau sind 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *duck*


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wo kommen sosnst die 90 jungfrauen her die man im himmel bekommt? hat sicher nen grund das die jungfrau sind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne, die spawnen alle 20 mins.

die hässlichen dürfen da gar nit hin


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bis du aufwachst?^^


hee die israelischen fraune sind zum grötenteils attraktiv!


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ach wenn du dan ne fette olle pf**** hast biste zufrieden mit was du hast?xD



meine is nid dick ;(
und ja ich bin zufrieden .. leider wohnt sie weit wech (so 30min^^) und man kann nur weekend dort verbringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hee die israelischen fraune sind zum grötenteils attraktiv!


ja, über geschmack kann man striten, sagte der affe und biss in die seife, ne


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wo kommen sosnst die 90 jungfrauen her die man im himmel bekommt? hat sicher nen grund das die jungfrau sind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry 4 correction aber es sind 72.


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> meine is nid dick ;(
> und ja ich bin zufrieden .. leider wohnt sie weit wech (so 30min^^) und man kann nur weekend dort verbringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich mein wenn du eine hättest man^^


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, über geschmack kann man striten, sagte der affe und biss in die seife, ne


Pff geh hin und schau!^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hee die israelischen fraune sind zum grötenteils attraktiv!



so eine hier find ich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.modifiedstreetcars.com/girl_ima...iny-top-238.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber naja wie gesagt .. jedem das seine


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

ne, bei meinem glück treff ich entweder auf dicke frauen, oder dicke minen


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ich mein wenn du eine hättest man^^



für was gibts klippen? leeroy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich eine hätte würd ich solange nix essen bis ich dünn wär dann sport machen bis ich mukkis hab und ne andere suchen Oo


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne, bei meinem glück treff ich entweder auf dicke frauen, oder dicke minen



2teres  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

btw grüne brille nette sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*kerze für onkelZ anzünd*


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

JOp, war leider nid beim abschiedskonzert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

ich auch nid -.- war bisle am falschen ort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Bar Rafaeli
Bar Rafaeli

So eine gefällt mir!
Isn israelisches modell^^


----------



## Lurock (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nö nur in israel müssen auch weiber mit 18 in armee is ja pöse militärsstaat,die sind trotzdem normale dünne blondis


In Israel sind Blondinen? Reden wir von demselben Israel?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Bar Rafaeli
> Bar Rafaeli
> 
> So eine gefällt mir!
> Isn israelisches modell^^



die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du die erwischst, bevors ne kugel tut ist gering.


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> In Israel sind Blondinen? Reden wir von demselben Israel?


nein


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> In Israel sind Blondinen? Reden wir von demselben Israel?


Gibt viele blondis ^^


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du die erwischst, bevors ne kugel tut ist gering.


ach gibt noch mehr davon


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> In Israel sind Blondinen? Reden wir von demselben Israel?


ich glaube er redet nur von den dort ansässigen model-agenturhäusern.


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Bar Rafaeli
> Bar Rafaeli
> 
> So eine gefällt mir!
> Isn israelisches modell^^



ja genau .. es gibt in jedem land models aber ich glaube nicht das du eines davon bekommst
es sei denn du hast a) kohle wie blöd oder b) hast mehr glück als xx personen zusammen


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Da gibbet viele russisch abstammende israelis und avon echt viele die sind auch blond


----------



## Lurock (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Gibt viele blondis ^^


Ganz bestimmt nicht, das sind dann wenn Touristen oder zugezogene Leute aus andern Ländern, 
aber da im Süden gibts kaum Blondinen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Da gibbet viele russisch abstammende israelis und avon echt viele die sind auch blond



... wieso gehste dann net gleich nach russland...


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

He ich komm von da,bin fast jede ferien da ich weiss das es dort,dank der russische abstammenden sehr viele gibt


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

He ich komm von da,bin fast jede ferien da ich weiss das es dort,dank der russische abstammenden sehr viele gibt


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Legendary 3 Fach post -.-


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

wtb "russian whore" pay good 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*onkelz hör lalala http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psShBsPxsOA...eature=related*
danke grüne brille für die erinnerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Bin ma off pennen,schule und so morgen bb


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> He ich komm von da,bin fast jede ferien da ich weiss das es dort,dank der russische abstammenden sehr viele gibt


omg tripple post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nunja es gibt in jedem land schöne frauen .. un in der schweiz gibts genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY2SMZIhLWo
find ich schöner , um sich an sie zu erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Bin ma off pennen,schule und so morgen bb


cya


----------



## Manoroth (15. September 2008)

minas is dir auch schon aufgefallen, das die meisten wirklich hübschen frauen in der schweiz ausländer sind?^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

find das andere lied aber besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genau wie keine amnesie für mtv




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

ach bei mir ist egtl son standart lied "immer auf der suche" ... das ist einfach n muss, wenn ich feiern geh xD
btw, hörst du egtl auch weidner solo?


----------



## Lurock (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> find das andere lied aber besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der beste Song von den Onkelz ist eh:
Der hier.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der beste Song von den Onkelz ist eh:
> Der hier.


naja, wie vorhin über israelische blondinen, die egtl russisch waren: hier kann man sich streiten^^
so ein über-bestes gibts für mich nicht, je nach stimmung oder situation gibts eins, was am besten passt.


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> minas is dir auch schon aufgefallen, das die meisten wirklich hübschen frauen in der schweiz ausländer sind?^^


stell dir vor wie egal mir das ist ;D
schönes babe .. = egal von wo .. solang es mir gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> stell dir vor wie egal mir das ist ;D


hauptsache sie sehen gut aus und können mehr deutsch/schweizrdeutsch als: funf euro fua ein stund


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der beste Song von den Onkelz ist eh:
> Der hier.



ist auch nid schlecht aber mir gefällt das andere halt besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> stell dir vor wie egal mir das ist ;D



mir isses auch egal solange ich was zum anschaun und anfassen hab^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hauptsache sie sehen gut aus und können mehr deutsch/schweizrdeutsch als: funf euro fua ein stund



das 2te ist mehr oder weniger unwichtig kann auch englisch wenns sein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hauptsache sie sehen gut aus und können mehr deutsch/schweizrdeutsch als: funf euro fua ein stund


"Lutschi lutschi swei Sweizer-Flanken!"


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> "Lutschi lutschi swei Sweizer-Flanken!"



exakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


is aber teuer ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> exakt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dafür bekommst gratis pilze dazu.


----------



## Manoroth (15. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> "Lutschi lutschi swei Sweizer-Flanken!"



lasst das besser eure versuche schweizerdeutsch zu schreibn sind ja grauenhaft^^

wenn scho gaht das so...

und heisst:

"Lutschi Lutschi zwei schwiizer Franke!"

is gar net sooo verschiedn^^(ok kommt immer ganz auf den satz an)


----------



## Lurock (15. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dafür bekommst gratis pilze dazu.


Sieht Minas so aus, also würde ihn das interessieren? =P


----------



## Lurock (15. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> lasst das besser eure versuche schweizerdeutsch zu schreibn sind ja grauenhaft^^
> wenn scho gaht das so...
> und heisst:
> "Lutschi Lutschi zwei schwiizer Franke!"
> is gar net sooo verschiedn^^(ok kommt immer ganz auf den satz an)


Omg, das war kein Versuch "Schweizerdeutsch" zuschreiben, wir reden von Ausländern in der Schweiz und
das was ich geschrieben hab war halt die asiatische Variante... tzz.. Lesen ftw!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

ist hier so still, weil jetzt alle auf der straße eine suchen, die den spruch von lurock draufhat? o0


----------



## Lurock (15. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist hier so still, weil jetzt alle auf der straße eine suchen, die den spruch von lurock draufhat? o0


Wahrscheinlich... Naja, ich guck noch The Devils Rejects zu Ende und zock dann nochn bisschen Condemned2,
habs fast durch... =D


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich... Naja, ich guck noch The Devils Rejects zu Ende und zock dann nochn bisschen Condemned2,
> habs fast durch... =D


so, ich such mir dann auch mal eine... bis morgen


----------



## White-Frost (15. September 2008)

auch wen ich kaum da war gute nacht euch^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

musste bild machen für ida -.- bullshit fach


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den mist hier^^


----------



## Zez (15. September 2008)

Abend


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

tach ZEEEzzzz


----------



## Zez (15. September 2008)

Warhammer rockt ^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

wiso hat wow beim printscreen nur immer sooo eine verkakt schlechte grafik -.-


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Warhammer rockt ^^



hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (15. September 2008)

Wenn ihr evt am Donnerstag oder iwann Anfangt - ich spiele auf Erengrad Ordnung, Zerstörung habe ich mir noch keinen Server ausgesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyder (16. September 2008)

Ist noch jemand wach bzw. da?


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

ich bin noch wach und da^^


----------



## Floyder (16. September 2008)

Huch, Dich kenn ich doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst  Du auch mal wieder nicht schlafen?


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

Floyder schrieb:


> Huch, Dich kenn ich doch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



is standart bei mir^^ bin im mom am wow zocken und musik höhrn^^


----------



## Floyder (16. September 2008)

Auf welchem Server spielst Du denn?


----------



## shartas (16. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Warhammer rockt ^^



und wie!!!!!!! war schon nach dem ersten tag der open beta süchtig


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

ich spiele auf frostmourne und bin gerade bk hero^^


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

keiner mer da?


----------



## mage4tw (16. September 2008)

doch ich, kann nicht einpennen -.-


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

mage4tw schrieb:


> doch ich, kann nicht einpennen -.-



willkommen im club^^

was machste so?^^


----------



## mage4tw (16. September 2008)

bisl im forum rumforschen ^^
und warten bis ich müde werde...


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

ich höhre musik und lese harry potter 7 fertig^^ ev schau cih mir dann noch den einen oder andern anime an..


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

Hiermit eröffne ich den NS.


----------



## Lurock (16. September 2008)

Namd


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

Nabend ihr mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

XD
Können dann bitte wieder ein paar Leute klicken? XD


----------



## Saytan (16. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Hiermit eröffne ich den *NS.*


 xD

Moinsen


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> xD
> 
> Moinsen


Hey Saytan, ich bins, Black Muffin


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Hey Saytan, ich bins, Black Muffin



Omg omg omg omg omg its the holy muffin omg omg omg omg!!!!!


----------



## Saytan (16. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Hey Saytan, ich bins, Black Muffin


ah hellö,so mädels bin ma off cya


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Omg omg omg omg omg its the holy muffin omg omg omg omg!!!!!


Schön, dass man mich hier noch kennt XD


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

jutn abend miteinander


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

omg ihr bösen fullquoter!!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> -.- da hat wer zu viel zeit^^



oder weiss wie copy/past geht... 
btw guden abend miteinander


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

na melih was machste so`? fertig mit grenadier?


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> -.- da hat wer zu viel zeit^^



das hab ich ihn 10 sekundne gemacht eine zeile geschirben und rest kopiert


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na melih was machste so`? fertig mit grenadier?



jop guck mir grad love hina an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das hab ich ihn 10 sekundne gemacht eine zeile geschirben und rest kopiert



und wider 10 sek deines lebens sinnlos weggeschmissn^^


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und wider 10 sek deines lebens sinnlos weggeschmissn^^



/who cares?

ich genieße mein leben und denk nicht so das ich jetzt viel zeit verschwendet hab^^


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> jop guck mir grad love hina an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oha stimmt hab ciha cuh ma angefangn... war bei folge 4.. ich guck auch ma weiter^^


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

Und ich farme grad Pokemon LOL ROFL EINSDRÖLF


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

und ich war gerade ssc und wir ham net ma den schrekcen aus der tiefe kleingekriegt-.-

aba war ganz funny^^


----------



## Carcharoth (16. September 2008)

Hat da jemand Bock auf nen Schlag mit dem Banhammer?


----------



## Skatero (16. September 2008)

Guten Abend.

Mfg
Skatero


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Und ich farme grad Pokemon LOL ROFL EINSDRÖLF




höhö!


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

^carcharot fertig mit wow?^^ war gut das du net mitgekommn bist nach ssc war n reinfall^^


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hat da jemand Bock auf nen Schlag mit dem Banhammer?



wenn meinste?


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hat da jemand Bock auf nen Schlag mit dem Banhammer?


Kommt drauf an, wen du meinst^^


----------



## White-Frost (16. September 2008)

abend


----------



## Rhokan (16. September 2008)

Alter Schwede kann man nich diese Pokemonsteile da verbieten?


----------



## Skatero (16. September 2008)

Kennt jemand eine Seit wo man Testversionen von Games, downloaden kann?
Muss mein System für W.A.R. checken.


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Alter Schwede kann man nich diese Pokemonsteile da verbieten?


Why stören sie dich?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Alter Schwede kann man nich diese Pokemonsteile da verbieten?



wirf ne massenvernichtungswaffe auf die website... :O


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> abend



jutn abend whity


----------



## Rhokan (16. September 2008)

> Why stören sie dich?



mh.... lass mich mal die Themen der letzten Abende hier durchgehen.....




> wirf ne massenvernichtungswaffe auf die website... :O



hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> abend


jutn abend white


----------



## White-Frost (16. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> jutn abend white


danke gleichfalls


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> mh.... lass mich mal die Themen der letzten Abende hier durchgehen.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der gif is ja mal genial XD


----------



## Rhokan (16. September 2008)

> der gif is ja mal genial XD



Kennste nicht die uglys?^^


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Kennste nicht die uglys?^^


Doch, den aber noch nicht. Du bist mir auch neu. =P


----------



## Rhokan (16. September 2008)

Ich? Neu? : O jetzt hab ich mir endlich meinen Senior-Status erspammt und dann kommt sowas : (


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich? Neu? : O jetzt hab ich mir endlich meinen Senior-Status erspammt und dann kommt sowas : (


Schicksal =P


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. September 2008)

sachma bm, aka valent, findste deinen eigenen spruch so geil, dass du dich selbst in der siggi zitierst?


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

lol love hina is schon n funny anime^^


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sachma bm, aka valent, findste deinen eigenen spruch so geil, dass du dich selbst in der siggi zitierst?


Jop, den Spruch fand ich hammer, der is aber wieder weg


----------



## Klunker (16. September 2008)

nabönd


----------



## Rhokan (16. September 2008)

Ich mag keine anime/manga : /


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich mag keine anime/manga : /


OUTSIDER! Bewerft ihn mit Chäschüechli!


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> nabönd



jutn abend klunker


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. September 2008)

mit was? käsekuchen? o0


----------



## Skatero (16. September 2008)

Steck ihn in ein Chuchichästli!


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich mag keine anime/manga : /



POKEMON und Yu-gi-oh ist kein richtiges anime! (eher ne trickserie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich mag keine anime/manga : /



waaaass? das ist illegal verhaftet ihn!!! stellt ihn vor gericht!! mindeststrafe: 30 jahre dauer animeschaun


----------



## Skatero (16. September 2008)

Das ist aber keine Strafe.


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist aber keine Strafe.



doch für einen der keine animes mag mit sicherheit^^

das is wie wenn man mcih 30 jahre lang ununterbrochn bollywood filme zuschaun zwingt... HORROR!!!


----------



## Rhokan (16. September 2008)

Wieso fällt mir jetzt auf nach dem ich das geschrieben habe das auf Manoroths Ava ein Mangatyp ist mit der Überschrift Fuck You ? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das is wie wenn man mcih 30 jahre lang ununterbrochn bollywood filme zuschaun zwingt... HORROR!!!


nach den ersten 20 sekunden bekommste aber augenkrebs und dir bluten von der musik die ohren, und dann bekommst von dem mist eh nix mehr mit


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nach den ersten 20 sekunden bekommste aber augenkrebs und dir bluten von der musik die ohren, und dann bekommst von dem mist eh nix mehr mit



stimmt haste auch wider recht... aba reicht schon um einen in den wahnsinn zu treibn...


----------



## White-Frost (16. September 2008)

babadum ich geh off gute nacht schlaft gut postcounter +1


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. September 2008)

cya


----------



## Rhokan (16. September 2008)

ololol oh noez!!1111elf hab nen permban fürs blizz-beta forum bekommen weil ich in meiner sig für nen zweiten beta sever protestiert hab^^

naja ich geh mal off, ciao


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> ololol oh noez!!1111elf hab nen permban fürs blizz-beta forum bekommen weil ich in meiner sig für nen zweiten beta sever protestiert hab^^
> 
> naja ich geh mal off, ciao


 das blizz forum ist eh mist...
naja, wenns in der hölle schneit bekommt die eu nen 2. beta server.


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

bild für schule fertig gemacht und ich geh nun pennen cya^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. September 2008)

so, bin dann auch ma off, gn8


----------



## Floyder (16. September 2008)

Ich bin auch mal wieder da, wer noch?


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

<------ bin am animes schaun^^(love hina)


----------



## Floyder (16. September 2008)

Schau grad bisschen den Smasher stream an, esse ein Schnitzel und langweile mich dabei.. ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. September 2008)

geeeenowwwend


----------



## Manoroth (17. September 2008)

lol love hina ist echt zuu geil^^ lach mich ab jeder folge beinahe kaputt^^


----------



## Floyder (17. September 2008)

Wen geowned?


----------



## Skatero (17. September 2008)

hmm um was geht es bei love hina?^^


----------



## Manoroth (17. September 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> hmm um was geht es bei love hina?^^



son typ kommt iwie in son mädchen schulheim oder so und is da ne art hauswart und lebt aba auch mit den mädels da. und dann verliebt er sich in eine uns n paar klatschen ihn immer wider an die wand weil sie ihn bei relativ eindeutigen posen erwischen, die aba eigentlich einfach n unfall oder so warn^^ 

und sie erleben allerlei sehr kuriose/total durchgeknallte sachen

definitiv ma n blick wert^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. September 2008)

love hina suxx


----------



## Manoroth (17. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> love hina suxx



naja ich mags^^

jedem das seine^^

was schaust du den so (ausser death note?^^)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> naja ich mags^^
> 
> jedem das seine^^
> 
> was schaust du den so (ausser death note?^^)



bin atm immernoch bei bleach


----------



## Manoroth (17. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> bin atm immernoch bei bleach



<----- totaler bleach fan^^ hab aber nur bis folge 74 geschaut auf AL und warte bis da mehr kommen

vor allem Zaraki Kenpachi finde cih einfach der hammer^^ biste schon bei ihm angelangt? (will dir nix verraten^^)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> <----- totaler bleach fan^^ hab aber nur bis folge 74 geschaut auf AL und warte bis da mehr kommen
> 
> vor allem Zaraki Kenpachi finde cih einfach der hammer^^ biste schon bei ihm angelangt? (will dir nix verraten^^)



ich kann mir japanische namen nur sehr schlecht merken, bin bei folge 16 und kenne sogar die hauptcharaktere immernoch nit beim namen, geht einfach nit in mein kopp rein, wenn ich grad versuche mich an den namen des blondies und der kleinen da zu erinnern..geht einfach nit xD

aber ich glaube nicht den namen schon gehört zu haben


----------



## Manoroth (17. September 2008)

das hier ist zaraki kenpachi^^ und ja das mit den namen ist auch bei mir so ne sache^^

aber ich glaube der kommt erst später vor. kannst dich schon drauf freuen^^


wie findeste bleach bis jetzt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. September 2008)

also bis jetzt recht gut, vorallem ist die musik immer sehr gut in szene gesezt...action und humor sind auch recht goil, hab aber gehört dass der anime irgendwann langatmig werden soll...so ab der 3. staffel oder so...aber naja ich schaue mir endlos animes nur solang die gut sind an ;P

was ich am meisten an animes vermisse sind hollywood enden..also richtig rundum abgeschlossene serien so ala death note oder noch so´n paar deren namen ich mal wieder vergessen hab...(vermutlich weils japanische namen waren <.<) ..hab nur wenig animes bisher gesehen die sowas hatten -.- (und ich hab schon seeehr sehr viele animes gesehen xD)


----------



## Manoroth (17. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> also bis jetzt recht gut, vorallem ist die musik immer sehr gut in szene gesezt...action und humor sind auch recht goil, hab aber gehört dass der anime irgendwann langatmig werden soll...so ab der 3. staffel oder so...aber naja ich schaue mir endlos animes nur solang die gut sind an ;P
> 
> was ich am meisten an animes vermisse sind hollywood enden..also richtig rundum abgeschlossene serien so ala death note oder noch so´n paar deren namen ich mal wieder vergessen hab...(vermutlich weils japanische namen waren <.<) ..hab nur wenig animes bisher gesehen die sowas hatten -.- (und ich hab schon seeehr sehr viele animes gesehen xD)



das wohl beschissenste ende is das von GantZ-.- da rechnet man richtig mit ner fortsetzung aba es kommt einfach nix^^

aber stimmt schon animes ham meistens ein seltsames/kein wirkliches ende

übrigens mein avatar und meine signatur sind auch von bleach falls es dir ncoh net aufgefallen is^^(der kerl aus meinem ava kommt erst später so folge 30 glaub ich)

ach ja und kannst ruhig ma mein ei füttern das will gross und stark werden^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. September 2008)

joar die sig verrät ja schonmal dass der typie auch mal zu so ner art hollow wird oder?

was ist das fürn ei und..sinn der sache? oO


----------



## Manoroth (17. September 2008)

wenn das ei lvl 100 oder so ereicht hat schlüpft was und dann hab cih n tier in der sig^^ eigentlich sinnlos aba is noch funny^^

und was das genau mit ichigo auf sich hat verrate cih ent selber schaun und rausfinden^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und was das genau mit ichigo auf sich hat verrate cih ent selber schaun und rausfinden^^



jo hast recht^^..naja bin mal pennen gn8


----------



## Manoroth (17. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jo hast recht^^..naja bin mal pennen gn8



gn8
man jetzt hab ich wider bock auf bleach... ich schau noch 2-3 folgen dann geh cih auch schlafn^^


----------



## Tabuno (17. September 2008)

guten abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (17. September 2008)

morg...öhm,  abend leute


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm nox hat glaubs ferien aber der nette charcha hat den thread ja gecloded 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw crack post ma dann fütter ich dein nutzloses teil


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm nox hat glaubs ferien aber der nette charcha hat den thread ja gecloded 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw crack post ma dann fütter ich dein nutzloses teil


----------



## Lurock (17. September 2008)

Namd


----------



## Crackmack (17. September 2008)

Scheisse is ja schon 21:00 o.O


----------



## Targuss (17. September 2008)

Guuud iiiveniiiing


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. September 2008)

guden abend zusammen.


----------



## Crackmack (17. September 2008)

Muhahahaha meins wird gefüttert wahahahahahaaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Muhahahaha meins wird gefüttert wahahahahahaaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich füttere deins jetzt ma mit ignoranz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (17. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Muhahahaha meins wird gefüttert wahahahahahaaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber nicht von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nieder mit den Signatur Pets!!


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

von mir schon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alle andere ignorier ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. September 2008)

ja hoffentlich wird deins so fett das es aus der signatur fetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. September 2008)

XD



Boa meine Ohren ich höhr auf einem schon fast nix mehr -.-


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

why?

glaube nid das deine bassanlage lauter ist als meine ...


----------



## Crackmack (17. September 2008)

Weis ich das seit Montag hab auf der Klassenfahrt immer das gleiche Lied auf voller Lautstärke gehöhrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (17. September 2008)

und welches wäre das?^^


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

*hofft das er nun nicht sagt 50cent*
lalala ...


----------



## Crackmack (17. September 2008)

Linkin Park-Numb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

naja ok schmerzgrenze.. lp hat bessere lieder ..


----------



## Rhokan (17. September 2008)

ich hab seit einer woche Burn in Hell von Dimmu Borgir im Ohr ^^



Der Refrain ist einfach geil


----------



## Crackmack (17. September 2008)

Seit ner Woche bin ich aus m Hiphop geschäft raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alle lieder gelöscht und so xD


----------



## Rhokan (17. September 2008)

gz^^ was hörste jetzt so?


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

bäm bäm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach herrlich um sich zuzudrehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> gz^^ was hörste jetzt so?


kein hip hop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (17. September 2008)

> kein hip hop biggrin.gif


Stell dir vor, ich hatte den selben Gedanke^^

btw ihh doppelpost


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja vlt hört er ja nun rap ... arbeitskolege meint isn unterschied ..

naja .. wobei ich seinen komischen kraoten/serben/wtf ever .. rap ziemlich cool find .. vlt weil ich nix davon versteh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> XD
> 
> 
> 
> Boa meine Ohren ich höhr auf einem schon fast nix mehr -.-


hör mal die ganze zeit technobase.fm *kleine schleichwerbung* da tun dann erstma die ohren weh :/


----------



## Crackmack (17. September 2008)

xD


----------



## DanB (17. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bäm bäm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das Video funktioniert bei mir nicht. Schade hätte es mir gerne angehört xD

Was habt ihr den gegen Hip-Hop? Ist eig. Hip-Hop mit Rap gleichzustellen??

DanB


----------



## Crackmack (17. September 2008)

Sagt ma stimmt das: http://www.thalia.ch/shop/jae_gam_startsei...?jumpId=5446107 gibts das game dann auch für ps2 ?


----------



## Lurock (17. September 2008)

Naja, von HipHop auf Nu-Metal ist kein großer Sprung.
Was ist Linkin Park anderes als ne Bande headbangender Hopper?


----------



## Rhokan (17. September 2008)

http://stupidedia.org/stupi/Hip_hop godlike xD


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> Das Video funktioniert bei mir nicht. Schade hätte es mir gerne angehört xD
> 
> Was habt ihr den gegen Hip-Hop? Ist eig. Hip-Hop mit Rap gleichzustellen??
> 
> DanB


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TtwVuEv08M...50&st=33700


----------



## DanB (17. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagt ma stimmt das: http://www.thalia.ch/shop/jae_gam_startsei...?jumpId=5446107 gibts das game dann auch für ps2 ?



Wenn dies verkaufen würde ich mal ja tippen ne xDD und ist ja sogar ein bild von der verpackung drin, also kann es eig. niht nur ein gerücht sein.


Oh jetzte funktioniert das Video xDD

Was ist das denn für ne anime serie?


DanB


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Naja, von HipHop auf Nu-Metal ist kein großer Sprung.
> Was ist Linkin Park anderes als ne Bande headbangender Hopper?


alte lp > neue lp
.. die alten waren keine hopper .. doch sie haben ihre seele für geld verkauft ;(


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> Wenn dies verkaufen würde ich mal ja tippen ne xDD und ist ja sogar ein bild von der verpackung drin, also kann es eig. niht nur ein gerücht sein.
> 
> 
> Oh jetzte funktioniert das Video xDD
> ...


Bleech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (17. September 2008)

Mh Nu-Metal..... SLipknot zählt ja auch als Nu Metal, und ich würde jetzt People = Shit nicht mit Numb Encore gleichstellen : /


----------



## DanB (17. September 2008)

HipHop ist Binärmusik und setzt sich daher nur aus zwei Lauten zusammen: 0= bum & 1= tsch 

Gebräuchlichster Beat ist dabei der 01 001 



Geil man xDD


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> http://stupidedia.org/stupi/Hip_hop godlike xD



zu dem teil passt das shit lied des jahres
crank this oder so ..
von dem soldja boy -.- <-- der und soldat .. tse


----------



## BMJ (17. September 2008)

Hi Leute


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

hiho .. wird das nummer 4? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (17. September 2008)

Naja ich hau mal rein muss morgen so um kurz vor 6 aufstehen *heul krampf* und weiß endlich woher ihr alle so viele beiträge habt, kann net mal hier was rein posten, ohne das schon 3 neue wieder drinne sind xD Bin einfach zu langsam.

DanB


----------



## Crackmack (17. September 2008)

Bin ma weg nen Film schauen so wie jede Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ........................................... Boa scheisse mein Ohren-.-


----------



## BMJ (17. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hiho .. wird das nummer 4?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jop guck ma sig an XD


----------



## Rhokan (17. September 2008)

Guten Tag unaufflliger neuer User


----------



## Tabuno (17. September 2008)

BMJ schrieb:


> Hi Leute


was haste denn jetzt schon wieder gemacht ? o.O


----------



## DanB (17. September 2008)

Naja ich hau mal rein muss morgen so um kurz vor 6 aufstehen *heul krampf* und weiß endlich woher ihr alle so viele beiträge habt, kann net mal hier was rein posten, ohne das schon 3 neue wieder drinne sind xD Bin einfach zu langsam.

DanB


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Mh Nu-Metal..... SLipknot zählt ja auch als Nu Metal, und ich würde jetzt People = Shit nicht mit Numb Encore gleichstellen : /



man kann ja auch zwei total andere miteinander vergleichen xD
hihop gibts buschido und eminem .. nur weil beide weiss sind kannst du sie auch nicht vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> Naja ich hau mal rein muss morgen so um kurz vor 6 aufstehen *heul krampf* und weiß endlich woher ihr alle so viele beiträge habt, kann net mal hier was rein posten, ohne das schon 3 neue wieder drinne sind xD Bin einfach zu langsam.
> 
> DanB



cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat mich gefreut
vieleich kommst du mal wenn hier wieder Tote hose ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (17. September 2008)

Ups doppelpost xD

DanB


----------



## BMJ (17. September 2008)

OMG wurde für 246 Jahre eben gebannt


----------



## Crackmack (17. September 2008)

Omg xD schon wieder gebannt worden ?^^


----------



## Rhokan (17. September 2008)

> hihop gibts buschido und eminem .. nur weil beide weiss sind kannst du sie auch nicht vergleichen biggrin.gif



Doch. Beide sind doof. Ne, Spaß bei Seite, es geht ja um die Musikrichtung, und die kann man ja wohl vergleichen


----------



## BMJ (17. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Omg xD schon wieder gebannt worden ?^^


Jop diesmal für 246 jahre


----------



## Tabuno (17. September 2008)

der grund ist hier^^
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=975266


----------



## DanB (17. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> cya
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




I WILL ( ist freitag tote hose? da kann ich länger xDD)

DanB


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

ne oft isses so dienstag glaubs .. kp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


freitag hab ich eh nie effektiv zeit da ist mein party day normalfall wobei der oft um morgen um 3uhr anfäng 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: der spruch ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in der sig
lalala ich geh für jungfräulichkeit figgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (17. September 2008)

BMJ schrieb:


> Jop diesmal für 246 jahre




Brauchst du aufmerksamkeit, oder biste einfach so dumm?
Naja hau dann endgülti ab xDD

DanB


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Doch. Beide sind doof. Ne, Spaß bei Seite, es geht ja um die Musikrichtung, und die kann man ja wohl vergleichen


find eminem ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alternative oder nu metal kann man selten vergleichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nunja ich bleib meinen vorbildern treu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


metallica/iron Maiden/rammstein will always be there 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


soad .. rip
onkelZ .. say goodbye ;(

Atm grad alle wieder am hören da ich meinen ipod voll füllen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> Brauchst du aufmerksamkeit, oder biste einfach so ..?
> Naja hau dann endgülti ab xDD
> 
> DanB



Du bist mir Sympatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber pass auf mit Flamen das mögen die Mods nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vlt ist er ein Masochist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer weis xD


----------



## Rhokan (17. September 2008)

> nunja ich bleib meinen vorbildern treu biggrin.gif
> metallica/iron Maiden/rammstein will always be there biggrin.gif
> soad .. rip
> onkelZ .. say goodbye ;(



Ich hör ja eigentlich auch kein Nu Metal, mehr Pagan/Folk/Viking/Death/Trash (siehe ava)^^

E: zur zeit auch gerne Grindcore (Excrementory Grindfuckers ftw)


----------



## Tabuno (17. September 2008)

naja ich bin dann mal off bye


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

amon amarth macht gute lieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw find hammerfall auch ne gute Band zumindest die meisten lieder sind ganz geil


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich hör ja eigentlich auch kein Nu Metal, mehr Pagan/Folk/Viking/Death/Trash (siehe ava)^^
> 
> E: zur zeit auch gerne Grindcore (Excrementory Grindfuckers ftw)



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<-- Grad stratovarius hör hmm welche pack ich nur rüber .. immer die qual der wahl .. ;P


----------



## Rhokan (17. September 2008)

Naja ich geh mal, ciao


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

okay ;P cya
e: jemand noch da?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. September 2008)

brrrrrrreeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

&#8222;Vaya Con Tioz&#8220; mit diesen worten verabschied ich mich für heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cya


----------



## Lurock (17. September 2008)

Adioz, Minas!


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

himmel ncohma hier is ja gähnende leere-.-

keiner mehr da?


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

keiner is mehr da... ihr schlafmützen ihr-.-


----------



## helltrain (18. September 2008)

son etwas bin ich noch da ^^


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

noch ein WAHRER nachtschwärmer^^ alles was vor mitternacht ins bett geht is kein nachtschwärmer meiner meinung nach^^


----------



## Crackmack (18. September 2008)

Edit: omg scheisse wollte eigentlig auf Vorschau klicken -.-

Schande über mich steinigt mich verbrennt mich !!!!

Aba nicht bannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. September 2008)

guckstu uhr und schämst du dich gefälligst!


----------



## Lurock (18. September 2008)

Namd

Edit: Mein 'Namd'-Bot hat auf eure "vor-21-Uhr"-Spammerei reagiert, da kann ich nichts für!


----------



## White-Frost (18. September 2008)

viel zu früh viel zu früh mein gott schau mal auf die uhr
weis nich wo ala is is seit ner woche nimmer im icq gewessen untypisch letzten freitag wollt ma zusammen zocken tag davor hat se sich nimmer gemeldet weis nich was los is...


----------



## Crackmack (18. September 2008)

Omg nein nicht schreiben wir sind zu früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2008)

tja das hast du jetzt davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

*unendeckt reinschleich*


----------



## Crackmack (18. September 2008)

Fangen wir halt heute mal früher an is das ok? *zu den Mods rüber schau* Ok sie sagen ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zomg scheiss Computer is imma noch net da -.-

-----------------------------------------------
Omg Omg füttert das Ei!!!!!


----------



## White-Frost (18. September 2008)

Ich vermiss caro... mach mir sorgen ne woche weg ohne davor bescheit zu geben bzw. am tag an dem se weg war noch was vorgenommen mit mir... mach mir sorgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (18. September 2008)

Soso offene Rebellion gegen die ausdrücklich, klar und deutlich ausgehängten, mit Schönschrift verfassten Nutzungsregeln des Nachtschwärmers verstoßen. 

Ich weiß ja, ihr bittet um harte und gerechte Strafe......


----------



## Kamui Shiro (18. September 2008)

wat willste den von caro ich mach disch kalt ist meins gehöhrt mir ist blutrache wennn du angreifen du nix bekommen fraau ich HAKAN!!!

(ironie)


----------



## Crackmack (18. September 2008)

Nein nicht bestrafen ich mach alles was du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (18. September 2008)

Ohhh ja bestraf mich ich steh drauf hrrrr so richtig fette straffe soll ich schonmal den leder riemen holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (18. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nein nicht bestrafen ich mach alles was du willst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Diese Tür darf man mir niemals öffnen. Belassen wir es einfach bei einem einfachen "Du Du Du! Mach' das nicht nochmal"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (18. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Diese Tür darf man mir niemals öffnen. Belassen wir es einfach bei einem einfachen "Du Du Du! Mach' das nicht nochmal"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Diese tür... diese welt ist jetz verbunden worden, verbunden mit der dunkelheit
KINGDOM HEARTS ERFÜLLE MICH MIT DER MACHT DER DUNKELHEIT

NEIN das ist nicht wahr, ich weis es jetzt ganz genau Kingdom Hearts ist das LICHT

buahahahaaaahhhaaaa


----------



## BuffedGorilla (18. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich vermiss caro... mach mir sorgen ne woche weg ohne davor bescheit zu geben bzw. am tag an dem se weg war noch was vorgenommen mit mir... mach mir sorgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hallo leute erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ awas die kommt bestimmt bald wieder, hat sicherlich grade viel um die ohren ^^ hab was gehört von irgendnem konzert oder so und wahrscheinlich schreibt sie jetz auch nen paar arbeiten vor den ferien ^^ haben wir auch gemacht und mittwoch kommt bei uns noch deutsch ^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Diese tür... diese welt ist jetz verbunden worden, verbunden mit der dunkelheit
> KINGDOM HEARTS ERFÜLLE MICH MIT DER MACHT DER DUNKELHEIT
> 
> NEIN das ist nicht wahr, ich weis es jetzt ganz genau Kingdom Hearts ist das LICHT
> ...



*g*


um etwas zu erheitern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. September 2008)

Die von Pro7 sind irgendwie dumm sie sagen das Die Starwars Sage zum 1. mal 
im Free tv (oda so) gezeigt wird dabei habe sie se letztes jahr schon gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (18. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Die von Pro7 sind irgendwie dumm sie sagen das Die Starwars Sage zum 1. mal
> im Free tv (oda so) gezeigt wird dabei habe sie se letztes jahr schon gezeigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja, die werbung halt >.< und wie gehts euch so? :>


----------



## Crackmack (18. September 2008)

Gut!^^


----------



## White-Frost (18. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Die von Pro7 sind irgendwie dumm sie sagen das Die Starwars Sage zum 1. mal
> im Free tv (oda so) gezeigt wird dabei habe sie se letztes jahr schon gezeigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die komplette saga meinen se der 3. teil wird zum ersten mal im freetv ausgestrallt


----------



## Crackmack (18. September 2008)

So ein neues Ziel für das Jahr bis ende 2008 1000 Beiträge schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. September 2008)

> die komplette saga meinen se der 3. teil wird zum ersten mal im freetv ausgestrallt


Die war letztes Jahr auch dabei


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

hat schonma wer mikrowellen fondue gegessn?


----------



## White-Frost (18. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So ein neues Ziel für das Jahr bis ende 2008 1000 Beiträge schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mein gott n monat wens hochkommt^^



Crackmack schrieb:


> Die war letztes Jahr auch dabei


ne oder meine nich also ich hab die noch nie so im fernsehn gesehen naja kann mich auch irren


----------



## BuffedGorilla (18. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So ein neues Ziel für das Jahr bis ende 2008 1000 Beiträge schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


easy going 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. September 2008)

> hat schonma wer mikrowellen fondue gegessn?


is das gut?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (18. September 2008)

ja schmeckt scheisse


----------



## White-Frost (18. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hat schonma wer mikrowellen fondue gegessn?


is fondue nich des wo man des rohe fleisch ins heiße fett hält und dann isst was normalerweise an sylvester gemacht wird weil man da so viel zeit hat
wie soll das in de rmikrowelle gehen?^^


----------



## Crackmack (18. September 2008)

> easy going smile.gif


Wen ich meinen neuen Computer hab dan schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (18. September 2008)

n fondeu ist wie eine muschi ales wird reingesteckt und gegessen (wie charlotte roche sagen würde)

es ist einfach gebackernr käse da chiebt man urst reine gemüse etc..


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So ein neues Ziel für das Jahr bis ende 2008 1000 Beiträge schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


muss ja schwer sein ... mein zeil sind 10k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (18. September 2008)

Uhh habt ihr aber große Ziele für 2009/ende 2008 xD

DanB


----------



## White-Frost (18. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> muss ja schwer sein ... mein zeil sind 10k
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meins mal ne freundin die nich mit nem guten freund abhaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (18. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> Uhh habt ihr aber große Ziele für 2009/ende 2008 xD
> 
> DanB


awas, in dem thread hier geht das doch so schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (18. September 2008)

Stimmt xDD Achja kennt sich wer mit der linux sofware ubuntu aus??

DanB



Edit: Watn los hier? wo bleiben die 20 sek spams von getsren abend??


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> meins mal ne freundin die nich mit nem guten freund abhaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das zeil hab ich atm schon erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> Stimmt xDD Achja kennt sich wer mit der linux sofware ubuntu aus??
> 
> DanB
> 
> ...




fragt sich was genau
... <-- informatiker / Flamer / Photoshop Bastler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. September 2008)

So bin dan ma irgendeinen Film schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

cya


----------



## Crackmack (18. September 2008)

Ne doch net xD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (18. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So bin dan ma irgendeinen Film schauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


cya bin auch mal ausm thread raus, CSI guggen :> bis dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. September 2008)

Habs mir anderst über legt cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (18. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Habs mir anderst über legt cya
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie entschlossen du bist XD


----------



## White-Frost (18. September 2008)

dann geh ich wohl fürs erste auch mal was anschaun


----------



## Kamui Shiro (18. September 2008)

haha ihr Djungelmenschen alle kein WAAR


----------



## DanB (18. September 2008)

Zum einschlafen hier, damit mal ein bisschen schwung reinkommt:  Was guckt ihr im moment denn so im TV , ich MTV das konzert von xavier naidoo mit den söhnen mannheims.


DanB

LoL bist eben sanden die beiträge noch nicht da 
CHEATER!!!


----------



## DanB (18. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> Zum einschlafen hier, damit mal ein bisschen schwung reinkommt:  Was guckt ihr im moment denn so im TV , ich MTV das konzert von xavier naidoo mit den söhnen mannheims.
> 
> 
> DanB
> ...




Ich brauche nen downloadlink für die 32mbits xp version. Grund: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=61593

DanB

Edit: ich hab WAR nur mein PC ist im arsch -.-


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

ich schaue hellboy auf nem schweizer tv sender^^


----------



## luXz (18. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> haha ihr Djungelmenschen alle kein WAAR



Mein PC erfüllt die systemanforderungen nicht...


----------



## DanB (18. September 2008)

Nett  vllt orf1 oder orf2 ? sind das die, kann mich nicht erinnern, der skiurlaub letztes jahr ist zu lange her xDD

DanB


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. September 2008)

Guden Abend


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> Nett  vllt orf1 oder orf2 ? sind das die, kann mich nicht erinnern, der skiurlaub letztes jahr ist zu lange her xDD
> 
> DanB



das sind östereichische sender^^ ich schau 3+


----------



## Reyna 6187 (18. September 2008)

die neuen Folgen von Law and Order auf 13th Street. Die sind wirklich nicht schlecht


----------



## DanB (18. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das sind östereichische sender^^ ich schau 3+


*Kopf in die Hand nehm und Tischkannte such* *Tischkannte trifft kritisch*
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


DanB


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

so mikrowellen fondue ist tot ich gehe jetzt wow spieln^^


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2008)

Kuckt ma, unser Freund ist wieder da.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=982222 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (18. September 2008)

Tot? meint alle oder verbrannt/"verkocht"/misslungen??

HF beim WoW und steig leiber auf WAR um xDD

DanB


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

nope Xd


----------



## DanB (18. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Kuckt ma, unser Freund ist wieder da.
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=982222
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was isn das? Was isn auf der seite kein bock drauf zu klicken xDD


DanB


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> Was isn das? Was isn auf der seite kein bock drauf zu klicken xDD
> 
> 
> DanB


Der macht jeden Tag zig Threads auf wo man was gewinnen kann und so... Hab auf die Seite noch nie geklickt, also ka^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. September 2008)

war das der, der behauptet, es wäre alles anonym, etc und man könnte ne gamecard gewinnen?


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> war das der, der behauptet, es wäre alles anonym, etc und man könnte ne gamecard gewinnen?


Jup, der Thread ist jetzt aber schon wieder gelöscht...^^


----------



## DanB (18. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Der macht jeden Tag zig Threads auf wo man was gewinnen kann und so... Hab auf die Seite noch nie geklickt, also ka^^



Tu mir maln gefallen xDD klick mal drauf xDD
entweder ist ein viirus oder sonstiges drauf oder das ost so ne seite die klicks sammelt und die dann vk wird, so wie die meine   ex-freundinen seiten

DanB


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Jup, der Thread ist jetzt aber schon wieder gelöscht...^^


ja der war ja auch schon oft genug jetzt da.
aber btw, wenns eh anonym wäre: an wen geht der preis dann bitte? soll die post dann /random machen? o0


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

is auch gut das sowas gelöscht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw neue sig gemacht ^^


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> Tot? meint alle oder verbrannt/"verkocht"/misslungen??
> 
> HF beim WoW und steig leiber auf WAR um xDD
> 
> DanB



is alle alles gefuttert^^

und ab morgn werde ich wow nur noch selten spieln und mich hauptsächlich auf WAR konzentriern^^

so jetzt bin cih aba wirklich weg vorerst^^


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> Tu mir maln gefallen xDD klick mal drauf xDD
> entweder ist ein viirus oder sonstiges drauf oder das ost so ne seite die klicks sammelt und die dann vk wird, so wie die meine   ex-freundinen seiten
> DanB


Ne, ich bin der letzte der da drauf geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (18. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> HF beim WoW und steig leiber auf WAR um xDD


Wer steigt denn bitte von WoW zu Warhammer um ?
Ich kenne zwar nen paar die es versuchen wollten, aber da am 13.11 WotLK kommt, bleiben sie bei WoW.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (18. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is alle alles gefuttert^^
> 
> und ab morgn werde ich wow nur noch selten spieln und mich hauptsächlich auf WAR konzentriern^^
> 
> so jetzt bin cih aba wirklich weg vorerst^^



Nein, bleib doch noch... auf welchem server spielt ihr?
ich auf dem ersten gleich dem open-rvr (so nweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist schon so lange her)

DanB
Edit: Hats geschmeckt?


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> Nein, bleib doch noch... auf welchem server spielt ihr?
> ich auf dem ersten gleich dem open-rvr (so nweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist schon so lange her)
> 
> DanB


Der heißt glaub ich Averland und ich spiel net mal WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

na jut bleib cih ncoh n weilchen^^

und ich hab ka auf welchem WAR server ich spieln werde.... mach das wie meistens nach lust und laune^^

und bei WoW spiele cih auf frostmourne und zwar n 70er wl (im mom shadow destro)


----------



## DanB (18. September 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Wer steigt denn bitte von WoW zu Warhammer um ?
> Ich kenne zwar nen paar die es versuchen wollten, aber da am 13.11 WotLK kommt, bleiben sie bei WoW.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich, weil WoW langweilig wird, immer 10 lvl mehr undn neues gebiet und seit bc ist es kacke auserirdische sind bei WoW gelandet, dass ich nicht lache 


Tabuno schrieb:


> Der heißt glaub ich Averland und ich spiel net mal WAR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Streber ! hast einfach schnell auf war-europe.com nachgegcukt xDD oder irre ich mich=


DanB


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

war ist das einzige was mich interessiert rvr .. aber mag wow zu gut um zu wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


besonders wenn das addon kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> war ist das einzige was mich interessiert rvr .. aber mag wow zu gut um zu wechseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich werd auch erstma mim addon gucken, wies weiterläuft, wenns gefällt bleib ich bei wow, wenn nicht wird wohl war geholt.


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> Ich, weil WoW langweilig wird, immer 10 lvl mehr undn neues gebiet und seit bc ist es kacke auserirdische sind bei WoW gelandet, dass ich nicht lache
> 
> 
> Streber ! hast einfach schnell auf war-europe.com nachgegcukt xDD oder irre ich mich=


Ne, kam mal ne Serverliste bei Buffed und das hab ich mir halt noch gemerkt^^


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2008)

nagut bin mal off gn8


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

ich geh wohl auch bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bild fertig und auf zocken hab ich atm 0 bock .. morgen wieder bisle .. evtl vor dem trinken sonst danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danach is eh immer lustiger *g*


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich geh wohl auch bald
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hatte letzte woche nen kara raid und da war wirklich KEINER mehr nüchtern( najut am freitag abend um 11 wär das auch ma was neues)^^

war glaub cih der lustigste raid den ich je hatte(auch wenn wir ganze 3 1/2h hatten bis wir durchwarn)


----------



## DanB (18. September 2008)

Ich auch muss morgen um 6 aufstehen um um 8 beim praktikum zu sein. omg wie ich das früh aufstehen hasse.
gn8 mädels und net so viel spamen xDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> Ich auch muss morgen um 6 aufstehen um um 8 beim praktikum zu sein. omg wie ich das früh aufstehen hasse.
> gn8 mädels und net so viel spamen xDD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gn8 und viel spass beim arbeiten^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

gilde hatte vor am freitag (ex gilde .. <3 miss ya) (war ziemlich zu bc anfang) wieder mal kara zu gehen
das ganze fing um 24.00 an und endete um 4.20




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besoffen waren :
me (hunter)/mage/warri(tank)/druide(offtank)/pala(healor)/priester(healer)/schurke 1/schurke 2
nüchtern waren nur der 3te heiler und der typ der immer rauchte bis wat weis ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wl)

das war zuuuu geil
besonders unser tank so
ey der drache ist tot
... junge der ist seit 5min tot
und wiso drück ich dann immer noch auf meine knöpfe?
... xD
wasn dropt?
.. schild das du im inventar hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


cool .. was mach ich damit?  

und ja es geht mit einfach nur klicken und nid kuken *g*


----------



## DanB (18. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gilde hatte vor am freitag (ex gilde .. <3 miss ya) (war ziemlich zu bc anfang) wieder mal kara zu gehen
> das ganze fing um 24.00 an und endete um 4.20
> 
> 
> ...




LoL, aber bin ja eh endlich von WoW weg.

DanB


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gilde hatte vor am freitag (ex gilde .. <3 miss ya) (war ziemlich zu bc anfang) wieder mal kara zu gehen
> das ganze fing um 24.00 an und endete um 4.20
> 
> 
> ...



so in etwa wars auch bei uns^^ und ich schaue praktisch nie ich habe den tackt in dem ich die 2 drückn muss für shadowbolts iwie langsam drin^^ destro wl is schon n einfacher job wenn man nix verbannen/fearen muss^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

jop^^
der eine bei uns auch so
ey fear
jo?
wiso stehst du da und naja machst nix?
ich so hmm fuck .. boss schon down xD
jap
oke .. ty für wispercast hätts ma wieder verpasst *g*

kara hat so etwas was dich zum einschalfen zwingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: bin ma off cya


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

gn8


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. September 2008)

brrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeee



jutsn abend^^

na bei welcher folge biste bei bleach?^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeee


breee?
webe^^

oda so..

egal ich muss nun pennen morgen is ja arbeit -.-


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutsn abend^^
> 
> na bei welcher folge biste bei bleach?^^



drooaaaißig (30)


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

junge junge du machst ja vorwärts^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> junge junge du machst ja vorwärts^^



joar geht so..nebenbei zieh ich mir noch "12 kingdoms" rein, bin da allerdings erst bei folge 6, ich schaue da immer 1-2 folgen zum abschluss vorm schlafen gehen ;P

übrigens, der typ den du als avatar hast, sein grinsen ist einfach nur zu geil^^


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

jup gin isn arschloch aba cih mag ihn^^


----------



## Dracun (19. September 2008)

NACHTI ihr freundlichen Spammer.....wünsch euch wat und haut die Butze wech^^


----------



## Emokeksii (19. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oo...das wollt ich noch los werden bevor ich jetzt ins bett geh :ugly


----------



## Melih (19. September 2008)

Let the spame beginns muahahah * böse lachend den raum betritt*


----------



## Tabuno (19. September 2008)

hallöchen


----------



## Melih (19. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hallöchen



ni hao


----------



## White-Frost (19. September 2008)

abend


----------



## Crackmack (19. September 2008)

Huhu Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is sowas von zum kotzen Crackmack kauft sich nen neuen Computer Crackmack installiert W3 Crackmack merkt der Computer hat 
keine 3D Grafikkarte-.-


----------



## DanB (19. September 2008)

Moins die damen.

DanB


----------



## Melih (19. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Huhu Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hihi?^^


----------



## Crackmack (19. September 2008)

Nix "hihi" das is scheisse jetzt schau ich ma auf ricardo.ch obs da ne billige gute Graka hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oda vileicht kann ich die aus meinem alten Laptop ausbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (19. September 2008)

lol^^


ps: was macht ihr so ?^^


----------



## DanB (19. September 2008)

Will mir mal wer fix helfen, schafe es nicht ubuntu auf ne cd zu brennen xDDD

DanB


----------



## Saytan (19. September 2008)

Puuuhhh so wieder da vom 4 stunden fitness-.- was fürn thema heute?^^


----------



## Crackmack (19. September 2008)

Ich schau Starwars Episode 1 auf Prosieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (19. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> lol^^
> 
> 
> ps: was macht ihr so ?^^


wow handelschannel flamen langweilen atmen depri sein tjoa und du?


----------



## Melih (19. September 2008)

ich kille high leveler im schlingendorntal mit mein 28iger non pvp twink hunter


----------



## DanB (19. September 2008)

Thema: Helf dem dummen DanB dabei seinen PC wieder fit zu kirgen!


DanB


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. September 2008)

nabend ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. September 2008)

uhh sind wir heute alle ein bissl depri hier ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> uhh sind wir heute alle ein bissl depri hier ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja! :/


----------



## White-Frost (19. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> uhh sind wir heute alle ein bissl depri hier ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wen bei dir heute die letzten paar monate is joa doch ich schon^^


----------



## Melih (19. September 2008)

wiso depri? ich bin überglücklich udn own mit mein 28iger hunter 44 schurken udn 37iger hexer weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (19. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> uhh sind wir heute alle ein bissl depri hier ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Auf jedenfall!! Heute müssen wir uns gegenseitig therapieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


DanB


----------



## BimmBamm (19. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das is sowas von zum kotzen Crackmack kauft sich nen neuen Computer Crackmack installiert W3 Crackmack merkt der Computer hat
> keine 3D Grafikkarte-.-



Wäh? Moderner Computer ohne 3D-Karte? Was ist denn da verbaut?


----------



## Melih (19. September 2008)

was los hier? seit ihr alle in der ecke oder was? o0^^


----------



## White-Frost (19. September 2008)

jo... und was dagegen?


----------



## Melih (19. September 2008)

ja!^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. September 2008)

ka der thread wirkt in letzter zeit eh iwie so verlassen :'(


----------



## Saytan (19. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> uhh sind wir heute alle ein bissl depri hier ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nix depri!Hab gute laune heut^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Nix depri!Hab gute laune heut^^


ich *glaub* ich weiß sogar warum ! :>


----------



## Crackmack (19. September 2008)

Zomg Laptop aufgeschraubt aba keine Graka drin für Pc`s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (19. September 2008)

Mal ne frage, weiß eig. jmd wer der benutzer mit der mitglieds-nummer   1    ist ??

DanB


----------



## Melih (19. September 2008)

verstehe net wiso ihr so schlechte laune habt...


hmm immer wenn mir sowas passiert wird mir warm ums herz....^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. September 2008)

sie mutieren zum emo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (19. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> verstehe net wiso ihr so schlechte laune habt...
> 
> 
> hmm immer wenn mir sowas passiert wird mir warm ums herz....^^
> ...




spricht ja für die horde, und ist deiner ein pvp twink? und der war bestimmt crap equipt, wenn du net mal 1 schaden bekommen hast.

DanB

Edit: trotzdem GZ.


----------



## Crackmack (19. September 2008)

Ok scheiss auf den Laptop der war sowiso futsch dafür hab ich ne 60 GB Festplatte mehr einen Kühler nen Ramchip(oder wie man das schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ubnd ein Cd-DvD Laufwerk mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aja und das für n Laptop xD


----------



## Melih (19. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> spricht ja für die horde, und ist deiner ein pvp twink? und der war bestimmt crap equipt, wenn du net mal 1 schaden bekommen hast.
> 
> DanB
> 
> Edit: trotzdem GZ.




Nein ich bin kein pvp twink und der schurke hat ziemlich gut gespielt (kontne halt net dran obwohl er alle cd benutzt hat o.0)


----------



## Crackmack (19. September 2008)

Ma Minas fragen ob der ne Graka für mich hat der is ja Informatiker denk ich glaub ich hoff ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (19. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Nein ich bin kein pvp twink und der schurke hat ziemlich gut gespielt (kontne halt net dran obwohl er alle cd benutzt hat o.0)




Dann kann er nicht wirklich gut gewesen sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DanB


----------



## Saytan (19. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> ich *glaub* ich weiß sogar warum ! :>


Und waaaaruuum?


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Und waaaaruuum?


hmmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 svz -> pinnwand -> ... ^^ ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (19. September 2008)

Schuelervz.de??  Wenn ja, ist ja gemein, mit der muss man ja befreundet sein um ihre seite zu sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DanB


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> Schuelervz.de??  Wenn ja, ist ja gemein, mit der muss man ja befreundet sein um ihre seite zu sehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja ƒoll ƒies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Saytan (19. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> hmmmm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mach mal den namen weg du sau^^kein namecalling,nee sie erst mrogen dran^^und wenn warum soll ich wegen nem mädchen gut gelaunt sein?^^

Pech für euch ihr lusthähne!Aber soviel kann ich sagenie schaut geil aus *hust*xDDD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> mach mal den namen weg du sau^^kein namecalling,nee sie erst mrogen dran^^und wenn warum soll ich wegen nem mädchen gut gelaunt sein?^^
> 
> Pech für euch ihr lusthähne!Aber soviel kann ich sagenie schaut geil aus *hust*xDDD


k sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja und von lusthahn is auch nich grad die rede zZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :/


----------



## DanB (19. September 2008)

Joa ƒoll ƒies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  immer diese spielverderber.

DanB


----------



## DanB (19. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> mach mal den namen weg du sau^^kein namecalling,nee sie erst mrogen dran^^und wenn warum soll ich wegen nem mädchen gut gelaunt sein?^^
> 
> Pech für euch ihr lusthähne!Aber soviel kann ich sagenie schaut geil aus *hust*xDDD




Wie er *hust* angibt *hust*
Und mann muss sie doch einfach nur adden dann guckt man sie sich an und löscht sie wieder von der liste tadadada.

DanB


----------



## riesentrolli (19. September 2008)

wie ich die netherschwingen q's hasse...


----------



## Tabuno (19. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wie ich die netherschwingen q's hasse...


du armer, hab ich schon fertig


----------



## riesentrolli (19. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> du armer, hab ich schon fertig


grad angefangen. gestern skill + mount gekauft. heute die pre fertig...


----------



## Tabuno (19. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> grad angefangen. gestern skill + mount gekauft. heute die pre fertig...


ich schaff leider net das letzte drachenmal rennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. September 2008)

Boa ich hasse Werbungen-.- das is jetzt etwa die 4 wen net sogar die 5 manmanman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. September 2008)

bis dahin is für mcih noch lang hin^^


----------



## Saytan (19. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> Wie er *hust* angibt *hust*
> Und mann muss sie doch einfach nur adden dann guckt man sie sich an und löscht sie wieder von der liste tadadada.
> 
> DanB


Ersteinmal muss sie ja annehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. September 2008)

Das is irgendwie doof dachte ich: "Jaaaaa heute entlich wieder ma WoW zocken" und dann haht der schrott Computer net ma ne 3D Graka -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (19. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das is irgendwie doof dachte ich: "Jaaaaa heute entlich wieder ma WoW zocken" und dann haht der schrott Computer net ma ne 3D Graka -.-


wo hast du die maschine denn aufgetrieben?


----------



## Crackmack (19. September 2008)

Die Graka hat der Verkäufer sicher vor dem abschicken raus genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Die Graka hat der Verkäufer sicher vor dem abschicken raus genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast also ne andre graka drin als sein sollte oder wie?


----------



## Lurock (19. September 2008)

Namd

Leute, ich hab 'n Problem...



Lurock schrieb:


> Ich habe WAR gestern installiert, aber wenn ich das Spiel(bzw. den Mythic-Patcher) starte und die Account-Daten eingebe
> erscheint immer dieselbe Fehlermeldung: "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein."
> 
> Kann mir jemand bei der Lösung dieses Problems helfen, bzw. was ich da falsch gemacht haben könnte?



Hat da jemand Ahnung?


----------



## BimmBamm (19. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Leute, ich hab 'n Problem...



Du sollst die WoW-Beta zocken! Wofür verschenke ich den Key?!


----------



## Zez (19. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd
> 
> Leute, ich hab 'n Problem...
> 
> ...


bei mir kam das, als ich meinen key noch NICHT eingegeben habe - tut mir leid, mehr aknn ich nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd
> 
> Leute, ich hab 'n Problem...
> 
> ...


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=59595 hilfreich?


----------



## riesentrolli (19. September 2008)

looool grad im /1: falls jemand ein ei sieht und es braucht egal mir bescheid sagen ich brauch es mehr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (19. September 2008)

bin ma weg bis dann, gn8


----------



## Tabuno (19. September 2008)

gn8 gorilla


----------



## Crackmack (19. September 2008)

Manman schon wieder Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. September 2008)

Heute Nacht schau ich ma so viele Buffedshows an bis ich vorm Computer einpenn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aja heute schon auf mein Ei geklickt?^^(das in der Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Manoroth (19. September 2008)

muahaha seit heute morgn am war zockn^^ macht echt laune sich mit meinem chaos barbaren durch die gegner zu schnetzteln^^

aba darf jetzt erst ma 15 min warten bis ich wider spieln kann da der server leicht überfüllt is-.-


----------



## Crackmack (19. September 2008)

*Starwars Episode 1  abkreuz* nächste woche is episode 2 dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *Starwars Episode 1  abkreuz* nächste woche is episode 2 dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab zwar alle auf dvd aber hab ihn auch geschaut^^


----------



## Crackmack (19. September 2008)

Bin ma Buffedshows angucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (19. September 2008)

morgn mädels  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. September 2008)

Grafiksystem:
Grafikkarten Bus : PCI Express
Grafik Chipsatz : nVidia GeForce 7900 Serie (G71)
Grafik Chiptakt : 450MHz
Pixel-Shader : 20
Shader Version : 3.0
Vertex-Shader : 7
Pixel-Pipelines : 20
DirectX Hardwareunterstützung : v9.0

Grafikspeicher:
Grafik Speicher : 256MB
Grafikspeicher Typ : DDR3-SDRAM
Grafik Speichertakt : 1320MHz
Grafik Speicher-Zugriffszeit : 1.4 ns
Grafik Speicheranbindung : 256 Bit



Sagt ma is die Graka gut für WoW und so?
Naja is nur 29 Fr.- das is wenig (aja sie is gebraucht aba nich von mir ich will se kaufen wen sie gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Rhokan (19. September 2008)

lol ich spiel WoW mit ner GeForce 6600 problemslos auf höchsten einstellungen^^


----------



## Tabuno (19. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> lol ich spiel WoW mit ner GeForce 6600 problemslos auf höchsten einstellungen^^


haha hab ne geforce 8800 gts die rockt alles wech  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (19. September 2008)

ololol need!!1111

noch bin ich mit meiner graka zufrieden, was mich eher stört ist das ich 1GB RAM hab (theoretisch 2, aber der eine ram riegel is in ner schublade vom schreibtisch und nich im rechner)


----------



## Tabuno (19. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> ololol need!!1111
> 
> noch bin ich mit meiner graka zufrieden, was mich eher stört ist das ich 1GB RAM hab (theoretisch 2, aber der eine ram riegel is in ner schublade vom schreibtisch und nich im rechner)


hab 2 also da pwn ich dich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (19. September 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaabend


----------



## Tabuno (19. September 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> aaaaaaaaaaaabend


nabend du


----------



## Rhokan (19. September 2008)

Gutn Abend


----------



## Crackmack (19. September 2008)

Hab meinen Lapatop heute ausgebaut aba dummerweise kann man die Laptop Ram Chip`s nich in nen Computer stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (19. September 2008)

Laptop rumschrauben is eh so ne Sache : /


----------



## Crackmack (19. September 2008)

<----wird Informatiker irgendwanmal in 3 Jahren oda so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (19. September 2008)

Hat zufällig jemand schon das neue Amon Amarth Album?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. September 2008)

brrrrrreeeeeeeeee


----------



## Rhokan (19. September 2008)

WBTBWB FTW!
BREE!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. September 2008)

ich muss hier echt mal was los werden..eure eltern habn alle...naja ihr wisst schon


----------



## Saytan (19. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand schon das neue Amon Amarth Album?


jop,ich


----------



## Saytan (19. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich muss hier echt mal was los werden..eure eltern habn alle...naja ihr wisst schon


deine eltern hätten verhüten sollen?


----------



## Rhokan (19. September 2008)

> jop,ich



Ach menno, ich hab heute schon alle möglichen Läden nach der Schule durchsucht aber keine hatte es : /


----------



## Saytan (19. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ach menno, ich hab heute schon alle möglichen Läden nach der Schule durchsucht aber keine hatte es : /


hmm ich könnte dir jetzt ne pn schreiben wo dus wenn dus nicht findest herbekommst,aber nur wenn du willst^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> deine eltern hätten verhüten sollen?



autsch..was hab ich dir nur getan T.T


----------



## Rhokan (19. September 2008)

> hmm ich könnte dir jetzt ne pn schreiben wo dus wenn dus nicht findest herbekommst,aber nur wenn du willst^^



wenn ichs nicht finde, weiß ich schon wo ichs auch so herbekomm^^ 



> autsch..was hab ich dir nur getan T.T



Beantworte die dir Frage doch selber und les deine letzten Posts durch...



btw: 600er Post!


----------



## Crackmack (19. September 2008)

So ich leg mich mal hin lese ein buch oda so und höhr den buffedcast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. September 2008)

ich bin ma pennen, nachti


----------



## Rhokan (19. September 2008)

gn8


----------



## White-Frost (20. September 2008)

bin auch weg n schönen abend euch noch gute nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2008)

Noch jemand da ausser mir?^^


----------



## Lurock (20. September 2008)

Joa.


----------



## helltrain (20. September 2008)

ja bin auch noch da


----------



## Manoroth (20. September 2008)

so hab fertig naruto angeschaut bin auch wider da^^


----------



## Siu (20. September 2008)

Grml... Beta Server down.. und nu?


----------



## Crackmack (20. September 2008)

N`abend leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Omg omg wahahahahahaaha wuhuhuhuhuuh ich bin verrückt wuhahahahaha hihihihiaaaahhhhaah
wuhahuwiiiiuiuiuihuihuihuihuiauwaisiuiiuhiöhuöiwabgöbagwavewhajveiöwageuö


So dan beruhigen wir uns wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. September 2008)

Ich sitz vor den Briefkasten bis meine nVidia GeForce 7900 Serie (G71)  da is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. September 2008)

Leute es is 21:00 why is keiner da?


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2008)

verdammt, vollkommen übersehen, dass es scho viertel vor zehn is^^


----------



## Crackmack (20. September 2008)

Wir sind schon zu 2 und ich warte auf meine nVidia GeForce 7900 Serie (G71)


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2008)

wie lange wartest schon?^^


----------



## Crackmack (20. September 2008)

Hab se heute erst bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2008)

und ab heute hockste dann jeden tag 24/7 vorm briefkasten bis die kommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. September 2008)

Kla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. September 2008)

BUUH!


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2008)

aaaaah *kreischtwieeinkleinesmädchenundrenntgegeneinewand*


----------



## White-Frost (20. September 2008)

oooohhh die lichter gehen aus die tür öffnet sich feuerwerk wush kapuff pieeeuuuung
der einzigartige unfassbare allmighty whity ist wieder da
aber ihr könnt mich auch gott nennen
G O doppel T, GOTT


----------



## riesentrolli (20. September 2008)

oooch arme brille


----------



## Crackmack (20. September 2008)

Pc neustarten scheiss update -_-


----------



## Crackmack (20. September 2008)

Was is heute für ein tag das hier keiner Postet?


----------



## Tabuno (20. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> aaaaah *kreischtwieeinkleinesmädchenundrenntgegeneinewand*


und bist du tot ?^^
hi an die andern


----------



## White-Frost (20. September 2008)

hi du


----------



## Tabuno (20. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Was is heute für ein tag das hier keiner Postet?


die spielen alle warhammer oder so^^


----------



## Zez (20. September 2008)

richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. September 2008)

Zomg du scheiss graka komm entlich zu mir!!!!!^^


----------



## Tabuno (20. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Zomg du scheiss graka komm entlich zu mir!!!!!^^


hm, die wird dir auch nachts bzw. sonntags zugesendet^^


----------



## Rhokan (20. September 2008)

> die spielen alle warhammer oder so^^



Pff!.....

btw white auf der site von deiner sig isn virus...


----------



## Saytan (20. September 2008)

soo wieder zuhause
moin


----------



## Crackmack (20. September 2008)

schaut euch ma das an http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=310082

die pets in der sig eins is lvl 1201 o.O


----------



## Lurock (21. September 2008)

Nab0rnd


----------



## Siu (21. September 2008)

Nabend :>


----------



## Saytan (21. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> schaut euch ma das an http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=310082
> 
> die pets in der sig eins is lvl 1201 o.O


Was haben diese Viecher fürn sinn?


----------



## Tabuno (21. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Was haben diese Viecher fürn sinn?


eigentlich gar keinen wenn man sie füttert (also auf sie raufklickt) werden sie immer fetter und kriegen mehr level^^


----------



## helltrain (21. September 2008)

moin ihr nachtschwärmer


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

jutn abend aller seits

noch wer da?


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2008)

*in den Fred reingestürmt kommt*

Wuuuuaaaahhhhh.... tach hier bin ich mal wieder^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

ei schau an der dracun is wider ma am nachtschwärmen^^


----------



## helltrain (21. September 2008)

ist den wer scho müde ^^


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ei schau an der dracun is wider ma am nachtschwärmen^^



wuuuah.. jap....bin grad absolut net müd^^

und Frau pennt und  mir is langeweilig^^


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2008)

was gibts neues was hab ich verpasst^^

im übrigen ...dieser abgefuckte drecks Eventboss is ja assi^^

wir kriegen den net gelegt ...^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

meinste den vom braufest? ka hab den noch nie versucht^^ probier ich morgn mal jetzt bin ich nemmer ganz nüchtern da kommt das net gut^^


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2008)

joo den meine ich^^... wir waren zuerst 3 70 ein 68 und ein 67...nixe.. den 67 raus und ein 70er noch dazu...nixe....dann mich raus (68) und noch ein 70 dazu und ..nixe


gott der is einfach nur assi der typ^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> joo den meine ich^^... wir waren zuerst 3 70 ein 68 und ein 67...nixe.. den 67 raus und ein 70er noch dazu...nixe....dann mich raus (68) und noch ein 70 dazu und ..nixe
> 
> 
> gott der is einfach nur assi der typ^^



auf welchem server spielste?

hab n 70er be wl(t4 oder höher) auf frostmourne


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

Aja ich bin noch da und bastel an meinem desk herum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2008)

Madmortem^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

wo gibts den q oder so für den event? will den doch noch fix umlegn (kenne n paar t6 leute^^)


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

So wie findet ihr das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So wie findet ihr das?


Falscher fred????

den gibt es aufn braufest vor if oder wo der in hordie site is ka^^
musst erst die 1. widder reit q machen dann kannste die annhemen^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

ah ok dann mach ich das ma fix thx^^


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Falscher fred????




Eigentlich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2008)

eigentlich doch^^

der desktop fred is net hier sondern da wo du deinen desktop auch gepostet hast^^


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

Ich wollt aba die Nächtschwärmer fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2008)

dann verweis doch eher mit nem link dahin^^ und frag ganz lieb ob wir dies bewerten^^


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2008)

Soo n8i leutz bin^jetzt mal pennen bye bye


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

gn8 und cih geh jetzt ma fix den event boss killen^^


----------



## Alion (21. September 2008)

Soo ihr lieben. Ihr denkt sicher, ich verstosse hier gegen die Regeln. Dem ist aber nicht so.
Liebe grüsse aus Hongkong wo ich gerade Urlaub mache. Zeitverschiebung FTW!
Ich bin 6 Stunden Voraus, heisst bei euch ist es gerade am 17:00 Abends. Bei mir allerdings schon 23:00.

gruss Alion.


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

So 21 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

guden abend^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

dämliches inet... sry für doppelpost^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

ich verstehe einfach ent wiso der schon ab 21 uhr is... nachtschwärmer nenne cih leute die anch mitternacht am rumgeistern sind^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich verstehe einfach ent wiso der schon ab 21 uhr is... nachtschwärmer nenne cih leute die anch mitternacht am rumgeistern sind^^


um die uhrzeit kannste schonmal für die nacht schwärmen...


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> um die uhrzeit kannste schonmal für die nacht schwärmen...



wenn mans so betrachtet...^^


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

Grakka is immer noch nicht da -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Grakka is immer noch nicht da -.-


ja wenn dus samstag abend bestellt hast, wird die bestellung wohl erst morgen früh rausgehn oder? o0


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

Naja hab die Graka bei ricardo.ch bestellt bzw gekauft is sowas wie E-bay aba in der Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Naja hab die Graka bei ricardo.ch bestellt is sowas wie E-bay aba in der Schweiz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die arbeiten da aber trotzdem nicht sonntags und verschickens dann oder?


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

Wieder mal so n Tag?Keiner postet was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

dann schlag nen thema vor^^


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

Ok ähhh Thema füttert mein Pet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 los traut euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=63406

da siehste etwas weiter unten meine meinung zu den pets ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

so hast n neues thema? xD


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

was ist der sinn des lebens?^^ so hf beim diskutiern ich gehe war zockn^^


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

Öhhhh weiter füttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was ist der sinn des lebens?^^ so hf beim diskutiern ich gehe war zockn^^


kind pflanzen, baum bauen, und haus machen.


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was ist der sinn des lebens?^^




aufs klo gehen, schlafen, furzen, essen, trinken und natürlich ZOCKEN!


----------



## White-Frost (21. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> aufs klo gehen, schlafen, furzen, essen, trinken, schlafen und natürlich ZOCKEN!


sex geld luxus
hallo guten tag auf wieder sehen


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

Mist jetzt is er zu -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

joa endlich. dieser mist ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten.
ständig: klick mal hier, klick mal da.
meine fresse, trefft euch doch im rl mit laptops, baut sie im kreis auf, und alle minuten geht man einen schritt weiter, dreht auf füttern, und wenn alle gemeinsam lvl 100 erreichen gibts ne sig pet orgie...


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

xD


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

Hab was herausgefunden wen man andere füttert kriegt man Geld und Geld = Epixxxxx muahahahahaah xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hab was herausgefunden wen man andere füttert kriegt man Geld und Geld = Epixxxxx muahahahahaah xD



interessiert mich nicht, ich hab rl kohle und epix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

Die vicher sind eh nur was für nerds gedacht die damit den virtuellen schwanzvergleich gewinnen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Die vicher sind eh nur was für nerds gedacht die damit den virtuellen schwanzvergleich gewinnen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


reicht der postcounter heutzutage nicht mehr?
ich glaube eher, dass ist für kiddys gedacht, die zu blöd zum pokemonfangen sind, und deshalbb sich an eiern vergreifen, die anfangs unter ner glaskuppel gesperrt sind.


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> reicht der postcounter heutzutage nicht mehr?


ja bei den meisten ist der postcounter auch schon als schwanz-o-meter ins hirn gegangen


Grüne schrieb:


> ich glaube eher, dass ist für kiddys gedacht, die zu blöd zum pokemonfangen sind, und deshalbb sich an eiern vergreifen, die anfangs unter ner glaskuppel gesperrt sind.



oder ihre tamagotchi vicher immer verhungert sind


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> oder ihre tamagotchi vicher immer verhungert sind


bei mir isses auch verhungert, aber hey, ich bin älter geworden, und habe nicht das verlangen, son mist nachzuholen


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

der einzige grund wiso ich son teil habe is, weil ich einfach ma sehn will was aus dem ei schüpft^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> der einzige grund wiso ich son teil habe is, weil ich einfach ma sehn will was aus dem ei schüpft^^


ich guck doch auch nicht in den lauf einer kanone, um zu gucken, was da raus kommt.


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich guck doch auch nicht in den lauf einer kanone, um zu gucken, was da raus kommt.



hey das wäre ma was^^ gleich ma ausprobiern


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey das wäre ma was^^ gleich ma ausprobiern


ok, aber dran denken: du bist nicht curt cobain, und wenn du an ner shotgun schnüffelst wirds nicht halb so viele menschen interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ok, aber dran denken: du bist nicht curt cobain, und wenn du an ner shotgun schnüffelst wirds nicht halb so viele menschen interessieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da kam nix raus....

und ich würd auch net wolln das die halbe welt weiss wen ich abkratze-.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> da kam nix raus....
> 
> und ich würd auch net wolln das die halbe welt weiss wen ich abkratze-.-


da haste wohl recht^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. September 2008)

Wenn ich abkratze wirds die GANZE Welt mitkriegen... weil ich sie mitnehm!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn ich abkratze wirds die GANZE Welt mitkriegen... weil ich sie mitnehm!!!!!!!!!


ROFL


----------



## S.E.Lain (21. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn ich abkratze wirds die GANZE Welt mitkriegen... weil ich sie mitnehm!!!!!!!!!



böse böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn ich abkratze wirds die GANZE Welt mitkriegen... weil ich sie mitnehm!!!!!!!!!


die frage ist nur, ob es die welt dann noch mitkriegt, wenn du sie mitnimmst, theoretisch bekommts ja dann keiner mit, weil alle draufgehn


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn ich abkratze wirds die GANZE Welt mitkriegen... weil ich sie mitnehm!!!!!!!!!



das will ich sehen!


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn ich abkratze wirds die GANZE Welt mitkriegen... weil ich sie mitnehm!!!!!!!!!



genau so will ich das höhrn^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. September 2008)

Na das wird ja nicht *PENG* und weg gehen...
Schön langsam und vorallem qualvoll... weiß noch nicht... Virus... Parasiten... irgendeine Masse die alles in ein glitischiges matschiges etwas verwandelt oder eine 100x langsamere Verbrennung hervorruft oder so *gg*


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Schön langsam und vorallem qualvoll... weiß noch nicht... Virus... Parasiten... irgendeine Masse die alles in ein glitischiges matschiges etwas verwandelt


ich will kein franzose werden!


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich will kein franzose werden!



 igitt franzosen..


----------



## S.E.Lain (21. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> igitt franzosen..



/sign xD


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> igitt franzosen..



igitt er hat franzose gesagt


ZOmfg ich hab auch grad f°°°°° gesagt *sich selbst strafen will*


----------



## S.E.Lain (21. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> igitt er hat franzose gesagt
> 
> 
> ZOmfg ich hab auch grad f°°°°° gesagt *sich selbst strafen will*



hmm woher kommt eig dieser franzosen hass frag ich mich grad? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> hmm woher kommt eig dieser franzosen hass frag ich mich grad? ^^


die haben meinem hausfrosch die beine rausgerissen!

naja egal, bin ma off, gn8


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> hmm woher kommt eig dieser franzosen hass frag ich mich grad? ^^



weil ihre sprache einfach nur beschisssen ist?


@grüne brillle 

und? froschschenkel sind doch lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (21. September 2008)

hmm jau gn8 brille

und ja die sprache is schon scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



english gefällt mir da schon besser ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> weil ihre sprache einfach nur beschisssen ist?
> 
> 
> @grüne brillle
> ...


weisst egtl, wie teuer prothesen für frösche sind? die kasse zahlt das net!

also, wie gesagt, byebye


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> weisst egtl, wie teuer prothesen für frösche sind? die kasse zahlt das net!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: froschschenkel sidn aber so leeeecker.....


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

gn8 grüne brille


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

jetzt wollen se bei den tierchen ne umleitung machn wie bei den Pennergames >.<


----------



## S.E.Lain (21. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nach was schmecken sie denn? xD

hab die noch nie probiert ^^


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> nach was schmecken sie denn? xD
> 
> hab die noch nie probiert ^^



nach hühnchen sidn aber kalorienarm und schmecken ein ganz ganz kleines wenig anders


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

melih was hältste von dem intro?


----------



## S.E.Lain (21. September 2008)

hmm hühnchen...hmmm....ich geh mir mal zu essen holn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh love hina davon hab ich alle 14mangas + die 2 buchbände 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

omg das ja ma was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> melih was hältste von dem intro?



find das orginal intro zwar besser aber da sidn schon einige gute bilder dabei und vorallm ein paar ziemlich süsse bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. September 2008)

1. Sie sind komisch
2. Sie geben uns net Elsass-Lothringen wieder und
3. Sie behalten ihre süßen Frauen für sich!!!!

Argh... man sollte beim schreiben net noch irgendwas zocken


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

btw süsse bilder hab gerade was gefundn^^



und das lied is auch net ma schlecht


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

Noch 31 lvl bis lvl 100 -_-


----------



## S.E.Lain (21. September 2008)

wat is? wacken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und das lied is auch net ma schlecht



also ich finde das hier ziemlich gut


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IVv1ZFzsshw


<3 natsuki and shizuru 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (21. September 2008)

Sagt ma wie findet ihr das Lied am anfang der Buffedshow also ich finds ziemlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

nicht schlecht eigendlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> also ich finde das hier ziemlich gut
> 
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IVv1ZFzsshw
> ...



ey hör blos auf zeugs von denen zu posten oder ich fange an den anime auch noch zu schaun....(bin im mom schon an 3 verschiedenen dran-.-)

ne aba manche bilder sind echt schön


----------



## S.E.Lain (21. September 2008)

Ergo Proxy is sowieso am coolsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vom amv her)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=sMaujWMeBmM&...feature=related


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagt ma wie findet ihr das Lied am anfang der Buffedshow also ich finds ziemlich gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup das lied hat definitiv was


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ey hör blos auf zeugs von denen zu posten oder ich fange an den anime auch noch zu schaun....(bin im mom schon an 3 verschiedenen dran-.-)
> 
> ne aba manche bilder sind echt schön



das anime heißt Mai-hime nur mal so >.<


----------



## Manoroth (22. September 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> Ergo Proxy is sowieso am coolsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



waaaa stimmt da bin ciha cuh bei folge 10 oder so stehn gebliebn....

boa das gibts doch net... jetzt hab cih gar keine ahnung mehr was ich schaun soll.... wollt eigentlich soul eater fertig schaun....

ach ja das lied is der hammer beim ergo proxy amv^^


----------



## S.E.Lain (22. September 2008)

hmm ich hab als letztes mal wieder Full Metal Panic! geguckt

und naja eig WALL-E (richtig gut!!!!!) aber naja das war im kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. September 2008)

hab bne neue lieblings band^^

Flesh Field


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> Ergo Proxy is sowieso am coolsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Anime ist zu 80% nicht von einem japaner gezeichnet oder sehr neu


----------



## S.E.Lain (22. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Das Anime ist zu 80% nicht von einem japaner gezeichnet oder sehr neu



ziehmlich alt schon und ja von einem japaner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Manoroth ----> FINCH!!! sind eh die geilsten ich post mal gleich nen lied  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5SgkBHzod78


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> ziehmlich alt schon und ja von einem japaner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



merkt man eigendlich net ,dass das von einem japaner ist weil der stil eher ein ami stil ist als ein japaner stil


----------



## S.E.Lain (22. September 2008)

naja hier noch als quelle http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ergo_Proxy und naja is doch net so alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dachte is so 3-4 jahre alt aber naja man kann sich ja mal irren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> merkt man eigendlich net ,dass das von einem japaner ist weil der stil eher ein ami stil ist als ein japaner stil



nene wenn du den anime gesehn hättest würdestes nemmer in frage stelln ob das von nem japsen is. ist einfach n bisserl spezieller gezeichnet thats all


----------



## S.E.Lain (22. September 2008)

und finch mal reingezogen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> naja hier noch als quelle http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ergo_Proxy und naja is doch net so alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mit neu meint ich auch die letzten 3 jahre weil aufn ersten blick das eine art 3D anime ist und das zeichent man eher bei den amis oder (in den letzten paar jahren) auch bei den japsen


----------



## Manoroth (22. September 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> und finch mal reingezogen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup aba Flesh Field gefällt mir definitiv besser^^

isn bisserl härter und das elektronische gefällt mir auch gut


----------



## S.E.Lain (22. September 2008)

@Melih
jau da haste schon recht aber naja in letztes zeit kommt ja mehr so kram vorläufer davon war glaub ich Ghost in the Shell

@Manoroth
hmm ja ich find die total geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Ich schau dan ma n paar Betashows an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. September 2008)

ghost in the shell sec gig/der 2te film warn ja extrem mit 3d animationen etc.


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> @Melih
> jau da haste schon recht aber naja in letztes zeit kommt ja mehr so kram vorläufer davon war glaub ich Ghost in the Shell



jo


----------



## Manoroth (22. September 2008)

hat hier sonst noch wer soul eater schon gesehn?

und wenn ja wie findet ihr des?


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

ne noch nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (22. September 2008)

hmm ne auch noch net gesehn ^^

bin eig auch sonst nich so der mega anime gucker eher manga leser/sammler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man will ja nich doppelposten also edit: gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. September 2008)

huhu noch wer hier? da geht man ma n filmschaun und schon is hier tote hose xtreme-.-


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Wahahahaah 21 uhr weltherschaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

ist ja immer noch jetzt o0
guden abend freunde der nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

ohhhh whity is auch wieder da jaaaahhaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Sagt ma is diese graka gut für Wotlk ?


Grafikkarten Bus : AGP
Grafik Chipsatz : nVidia GeForce 6800 Serie
Grafik Chiptakt : 350MHz
Pixel-Shader : 8
Pixel-Pipelines : 8
Grafikspeicher
Grafik Speicher : 256MB
Grafikspeicher Typ : DDR3-SDRAM
Grafik Speichertakt : 1000MHz
Grafik Speicheranbindung : 256 Bit

Ausgänge
Punkttakt RAMDAC : 400 MHz
Ausgang - DVI : 2x
Ausgang - HDMI : 0x
Ausgang - S-Video : Ja
Twin View : Ja
TV-Out : Ja
TV-In : Nein 

Die andere die ich bestellt hab haten se net -.-


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

kauf dir ne 8800gtx und das 2ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok 1ma reicht auch^^
aber ansich sollte sie reichen .. grafik geht nid soo hoch


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Nab0rnd.
So, jetzt Onkelz-Lyrics-Fortsetzen:
Reihenfolge:
1.Minas
2.Grüne Brille
3.Ich

Der Rest bitte hinten anstellen und immer an die Reihenfolge halten, wer keine Ahnung hat, sagt das und der nächste ist dran.
Einwände bitte verschlucken und Bemerkungen zerkauen.


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Ach hier sind die Psychos gelandet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Naja han nit so viel geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die isch nume 37 Franke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach hier sind die Psychos gelandet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


warn sie jemals woanders? wir bleiben unserem forum treu, geil pervers und sonnenscheu!


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> warn sie jemals woanders? wir bleiben unserem forum treu, geil pervers und sonnenscheu!


:-) Naja ob nachts die sonne scheint lass ich hier mal offen...


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

Nabend ihr psychos


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> :-) Naja ob nachts die sonne scheint lass ich hier mal offen...


die sonne scheint mir ausm... ach lassen wir das^^

edit: so, minas, dann fang ma an^^


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die sonne scheint mir ausm... ach lassen wir das^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was bei dir so alles scheint...^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> was bei dir so alles scheint...^^



naja, trotzdem: nicht alles was glänzt ist aus gold hrhr


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Für die nacht bin ich rdy neben mir steht ne thermosflasche voller kaffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Für die nacht bin ich rdy neben mir steht ne thermosflasche voller kaffe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pass auf das sie net umfällt


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Für die nacht bin ich rdy neben mir steht ne thermosflasche voller kaffe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mich machen kaffe, energy drinks, etc nur müde.
mit ausnahme von wick energy. ich hab mal ne komplette packung vorm unterricht geschluckt, um zu sehen was passiert, und mit kamillentee nachgespült.
die ersten 30 mins gezittert, danach einfach nurn komisches gefühl.

edit: falls jemand fragt warum: ich wollte sehen, was schneller wirkt.


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mich machen kaffe, energy drinks, etc nur müde.
> mit ausnahme von wick energy. ich hab mal ne komplette packung vorm unterricht geschluckt, um zu sehen was passiert, und mit kamillentee nachgespült.
> die ersten 30 mins gezittert, danach einfach nurn komisches gefühl.


Warst du dir sicher das das Wick Energy war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn ich Kaffee müde macht, stimmt was net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

kaffe, energy drinks? ein echter Mann schafft das auch ohne solchen schnick schnack paar tage lang aufzubleiben


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Wen ich entlich eine neue Grakka hab kann ich entlich wieder ma so  richtig zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warst du dir sicher das das Wick Energy war?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wick ecstasy wars bestimmt net :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> kaffe, energy drinks? ein echter Mann schafft das auch ohne solchen schnick schnack paar tage lang aufzubleiben


tage wach... verdammt, jetzt hab ich wieder " 3 tage wach" im kopf >.<


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Wie stehts mit der?
     ATI Sapphire Radeon 9200 mit DVI Ausgang und Video-Out zu verkaufen:     

Technische Angaben:

* Fabrikat Sapphire Radeon 9200 Atlantis
* AGP-8x
* 4 Pixel Pipelines
* 128 bit Speicherinterface
* 250 MHz Chiptakt
* 400 MHz Speichertakt
* 128 MB Speicher
* DirectX 8.1
* VGA Anschluss (15pin D-Sub)
* DVI Anschluss
* Video-Out
* Passive Kühlung (Leise in Betrieb)

Selbstverständlich funktioniert die Karte einwandfrei .

Bei über 40 positive Bewertungen wird die Karte mit Rechnung verschickt.
Versand oder Abholung in Raum Baden / Brugg (AG) möglich. A-Post gegen 2 Fr. Aufpreis möglich.


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Wo bleibt denn Minas das alte Urinal?


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn Minas das alte Urinal?


Vllt. will sie kein Psycho mehr sein hmm


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn Minas das alte Urinal?


mh fangen wir einfach von hinten an xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vllt. will sie kein Psycho mehr sein hmm


is minas nicht n "er" ? o0


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> is minas nicht n "er" ? o0


Ach man da weiß ich doch net, absofrt = ES!


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vllt. will sie kein Psycho mehr sein hmm


Sie? ROFL!


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nab0rnd.
> So, jetzt Onkelz-Lyrics-Fortsetzen:
> Reihenfolge:
> 1.Minas
> ...



ich darf anfangen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is ja lieb^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn Minas das alte Urinal?


immer wenn man afklo muss .. typisch tse


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich darf anfangen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wurde aber auch Zeit, du Kurzschwanzkamel! =P


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Fangen wir leicht an
OnkelZZZZ

erinnert ihr euch wie es war. es ging ganz schnell auf einmal waren wir da.


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wurde aber auch Zeit, du Kurzschwanzkamel! =P



hmm ..
was haben nachtelfen und meine freundin gemeinsam?
beide haben gerne epix reingesteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw mag kamele nid -.- bäh und die zigaretten von denen sind auch mist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Fangen wir leicht an
> OnkelZZZZ
> 
> erinnert ihr euch wie es war. es ging ganz schnell auf einmal waren wir da.


Wir sind gesandte des himmels, gottes rechte hand und seine stimme.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm ..
> was haben nachtelfen und meine freundin gemeinsam?
> beide haben gerne epix reingesteckt
> 
> ...


auch ein kleiner dolch kann epic sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wir sind gesandte des himmels, gottes rechte hand und seine stimme.


Wir sind nicht von dieser Welt, wir sind dein Wille und tun, was uns gefällt.


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

wir sind heilige dämonen wir sind götter aus anderen dimensionen
ich ibn schon dran oda?
@brille .. stimmt naja kannst sie ja ma fragen xD hat sich noch niemand beschwert *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

wir feiern uns, solange es uns gibt, auch wenn nicht jeder arsch uns liebt.
gepriesen sei der name dieser band, betet zu gott, dass ihr uns kennt


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

lurock nid pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Um was gehts hier eigentlig?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Um was gehts hier eigentlig?^^


um schöne erinnerungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wir feiern uns, solange es uns gibt, auch wenn nicht jeder arsch uns liebt.
> gepriesen sei der name dieser band, betet zu gott, dass ihr uns kennt


Manchmal ist es ganz schön hart,
doch jede eurer Lügen macht uns stark.
Na, du kleiner Scheißer hör mir zu,
hier sind die Onkelz, wer bist du?


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

um die beste band der welt !
und nein damit mein ich nid ärzte

Viva los tioz hör
wir sind unerträglich für fast alle viva los tioz. wir sind zu krass um zu war zu sein, viva los tioz


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> um die beste band der welt !
> und nein damit mein ich nid ärzte
> Viva los tioz hör
> wir sind unerträglich für fast alle viva los tioz. wir sind zu krass um zu war zu sein, viva los tioz


Naa, wir wechseln uns ab mit den Lieder, k?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eins der geilsten Lieder:

Erstens kommt es anders und Zweitens als man denkt!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

mies erzogen und gemein^^
och lurock^^
in schlechten zeiten bekommt man nichts geschenkt!


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es ganz schön hart,
> doch jede eurer Lügen macht uns stark.
> Na, du kleiner Scheißer hör mir zu,
> hier sind die Onkelz, wer bist du?



ahja gehasst verdammt vergöttert wir waren nie kirsch pur wir waren wirklich keine engel doch wir waren grüze pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Naa, wir wechseln uns ab mit den Lieder, k?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bin nur am mukke hören ansich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber oke^^


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> in schlechten zeiten bekommt man nichts geschenkt!


Egal,was man erwartet, man bekommt das, was man verdient.
Das sind Lieder, die das Leben schreibt; Schicksalsmelodien.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

hier könnte eine textpassage stehen.


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

Spamt doch hier net so rum ich komm gar netmehr mit ist halt schwer GTO anzugucken und gleichzeitig hier zu spamen


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Naa, wir wechseln uns ab mit den Lieder, k?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das Leben war nicht immer
nicht immer gut zu mir
Licht und Schatten

lala *das ist mein leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das leben war nicht immer, nicht immer gut zu mir... licht und schatten stehn gemeinsam vor der tür!


ich bin nach lurock ! -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (22. September 2008)

hallo


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das leben war nicht immer, nicht immer gut zu mir... licht und schatten stehn gemeinsam vor der tür!


Das ist mein Leben,vielleicht soll es so sein
eine Reise durch den Wahnsinn
durch Licht und Dunkelheit


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hallo


salee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Das Leben war nicht immer
> nicht immer gut zu mir
> Licht und Schatten
> 
> ...


vielleicht soll es so sein, eine reise durch den wahnsinn, durch licht und dunkelheit, man muss wohl erst ganz unten sein, um oben zu bestehn, bis zum hals in scheiße stehn, um wieder land zu sehn. (jo, sry, mein fehler minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
(is editiert^^)


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

hehe egal ich muess ansich ja was für schule machen ^^
aber mag die lieder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man muss wohl erst ganz unten sein um oben zu bestehen lalalalala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nerf edit freaks plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für alle die nid wissen was wir meinen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPaYhT0nBhY <-- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nerf edit freaks plx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh noez, dann sind die rechtschreibflamer wieder op :\


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

du meinst hans und sein bruder klaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (22. September 2008)

Buenas noches allerseits! Whatzup?


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

allet was rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*sein bier für die onkelz öffnet* mögen sie in frieden ruhen :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> allet was rockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nichts ist für die ewigkeit *träller* leider sie auch nicht. aber sie werden in ihren liedern weiterexistieren! (und damit natürlich in meiner playlist)^^


----------



## Oonâgh (22. September 2008)

Hmm iwie mag ich die Onkelz nich, aber liegt vlt auch dran, dass ich nur einen Song kenne xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Hmm iwie mag ich die Onkelz nich, aber liegt vlt auch dran, dass ich nur einen Song kenne xD


hm welchen?^^


----------



## Oonâgh (22. September 2008)

Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit, davon auch nur ne Liveversion und die hab ich seit fast nem Jahr nich mehr am PC ^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

den besten ^^ naja ok halt den den ich am besten finde
keine amnesie für mtv !!!! DDDDD
aber onkelz hat einfach geile lieder .. meiner meinung nach ..


----------



## Oonâgh (22. September 2008)

Ja fand den auch geil und hab den damals  rauf und runter gehört, aber iwie war er dann weg und ich hab mich nich mehr drum gekümmert, aber ne gute Freundin von mir hört das relativ viel .. Kann die ja mal anpumpen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl mein eigentlicher Musikgeschmack ja sehr ausgeweitet ist, aber nicht unbedingt in die Richtung geht.


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit, davon auch nur ne Liveversion und die hab ich seit fast nem Jahr nich mehr am PC ^^



die live version ist auch die "langsamgste" die sie haben und das lied find ich ehrich gesagt langweilig^^

nichts is für die ewigkeit < http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc9NC6t5gWY...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur die besten sterben jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (22. September 2008)

Du widersprichst dir gerade selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Den besten"
"..langweilig" 

Hihi Schon so spät? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/e

Nix da Alte Klassiker wie The Hooters müssen ran *fg*


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

omg -___________________-

boxen voll auf... was ist auf einma in der playlist?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhOnblGhS8E

ma sehn, ob mich die nachbarn morgen blöd angucken :\


----------



## Oonâgh (22. September 2008)

ROFL .. das is geil xD

Voll mies ^^
Warum hat man sowas am PC?


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

das beste = keine amnesie für mtv
langweilig = nichts is für die ewigkeit..

wenn ich was anderes geschrieben hab
es ist a) abend
b) sollt ich nicht 3 bier vorm pennen gehen trinken aber kühles nasses .. und ich hab ja atm sturmfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok nur noch bis morgen aber egal ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> ROFL .. das is geil xD
> 
> Voll mies ^^
> Warum hat man sowas am PC?


ma auf ner LAN bekommen, und fands lustig...


----------



## Oonâgh (22. September 2008)

Lol @ both ^^

Ja, bei LAN's kommt ab und zu ziemlicher Ramsch raus, der der allgemeinen Erheiterung sehr beiträgt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

naja, jetzt isses eh egal, also hör ichs durch :O


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> omg -___________________-
> 
> boxen voll auf... was ist auf einma in der playlist?
> 
> ...



hab die sendung geliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


uz uz techno uz uz uz uz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oh sailor moon halt den mondstein fest denn du hast die macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sailor moon > pokemon .. und ja ich hab es wie ca 90% meiner klasse nur wegen den girls geschaut .. wir waren jung und hatten kein internet *g*

edit meint: das hab ich auch in meinem itunes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (22. September 2008)

Hilfe ich krieg Angstzustände ^^

So'n Zeug hab ich NIE geschaut..
Mochte ich weder, noch tu ich das jetzt ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

achja, falls jmd von euch sein gehör fetzen will:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaJfYRpNpKc

hab ich auch wiedergefunden...^^ (auch von der lan)

mit nem richtigen bass ist das übel :O

 hexe edit kommt reingeflogen: das lied ist richtig mist, aber darum gehts ja egtl auch net^^


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Ich spiele grade Worte der Freiheit... Macht Spaß, hört sich gut und es ist einfach... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (22. September 2008)

Jo kenn ich .. Aber dreh lieber auf ganz leise, sonst kriegen sowohl meine Nachbarn als auch jüngere Geschwister und Eltern glei nen Anfall^^

Da kehre ich lieber wieder zu In Flames zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

ich höre erstmal wieder: ach sie suchen streit? irgendwie entspannend *g*


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich höre erstmal wieder: ach sie suchen streit? irgendwie entspannend *g*


Auch ein saugeiles Lied!

"...Dann gibt es noch die einen, ihr wißt, von wem ich rede,
Die Lügner & Denunzianten, die nur Scheiße von sich geben.
Was maßt Ihr Euch an, wer gibt Euch das Recht
Benutzt Euer Gehirn, bevor Ihr sprecht!"


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> achja, falls jmd von euch sein gehör fetzen will:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaJfYRpNpKc
> 
> ...



lass meinen bass booster in ruhe -.- arg nie mukke hochjagen und dann so ein mist reintun -.- NIE


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lass meinen bass booster in ruhe -.- arg nie mukke hochjagen und dann so ein mist reintun -.- NIE


kannste dir vorstellen, wies ist, wenn der psycho neben dir das um 5 uhr morgens anmacht, und das mit ziemlich gutem bass?^^


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Sagt ma hat wer ein gutes Programm zu Bilderbearbeiten?^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

jo nennt sich photoshop ..


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> kannste dir vorstellen, wies ist, wenn der psycho neben dir das um 5 uhr morgens anmacht, und das mit ziemlich gutem bass?^^



hmm metallica
ein 5.1 surround system und die boxen sind genug stark^^ wir hacke dicht
rest kannste dir denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sooooo geil nur nachbar ist reklamieren gekommen (nachmittag um 2uhr !!!) weils ihm zu laut war *g*
<3 das teil


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

"Ich bin der nette Mann von nebenan..." - *sing*


----------



## Oonâgh (22. September 2008)

Für die mit wenig Geld in der Tasche oder einfach legal veranlagten empfehle ich The GIMP, kostet nix und kann auch ganz gut, wenngleich es nicht an PS rankommt. 
@ Crackmack


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm metallica
> ein 5.1 surround system und die boxen sind genug stark^^ wir hacke dicht
> rest kannste dir denken
> 
> ...



ach metallica... das erste mal master und puppets vom s&m album hören... das war schön <3  ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> "Ich bin der nette Mann von nebenan..." - *sing*


atm höre ich leere worte... das regt mich immer zum nachdenken an...


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> atm höre ich leere worte... das regt mich immer zum nachdenken an...


Tut das nicht jedes Lied?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tut das nicht jedes Lied?


dick+durstig eher nicht... das höre ich nur, wenn ich eh nicht mehr denken kann^^


----------



## Oonâgh (22. September 2008)

Oh ja! Master of Puppets roxx! uberimbapownageroxXor!

So, bin dann mal ratzen, morgen Deutschklausur, wie sich für mich vor 4 Stunden am Vertretungsplan durch die Raumvertretung herausstellte..

Gut's Nächtle in die Runde, man sieht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> "Ich bin der nette Mann von nebenan..." - *sing*



du ? nett? mann? xD
erinnerst dich noch an mein imba bild nur für dich? ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ca vor 5-6k posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*und jeder könnte es sein. schalt mich an lalala* *mitsing*


----------



## D132 (22. September 2008)

*An der Decke durch den Raum krabbel*


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

gn8 und viel glück bei der klausur.


----------



## Oonâgh (22. September 2008)

Merci 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Cya


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach metallica... das erste mal master und puppets vom s&m album hören... das war schön <3  ^^




jap
das erste mal neue anlage bekommen
das erste mal metallica anhängen
und richtig bäm zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hach alles was ich noch will wär an ein rammstein konzert zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war ich leider noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. und irgendwann wacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Oh ja! Master of Puppets roxx! uberimbapownageroxXor!
> 
> So, bin dann mal ratzen, morgen Deutschklausur, wie sich für mich vor 4 Stunden am Vertretungsplan durch die Raumvertretung herausstellte..
> 
> ...


cucu 
gl&hf


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> *An der Decke durch den Raum krabbel*


hiho spider halo kitty ^^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (22. September 2008)

Nabend *unbehälligt weiterspinn an der Decke*


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dick+durstig eher nicht... das höre ich nur, wenn ich eh nicht mehr denken kann^^


Man kann über Sachen nachdenken... glaubst du gar nicht...
Erinnert mich an 'ne Feier, an die ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann... xD
Anscheinend war der Veranstalter später so platt, dass er die Polizei
angerufen hat, weil er glaubte, sein Haus hätte ein Fenster zu viel oder so...
Da siehst über was man sich Gedanken machen kann...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

rofl^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Man kann über Sachen nachdenken... glaubst du gar nicht...
> Erinnert mich an 'ne Feier, an die ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann... xD
> Anscheinend war der Veranstalter später so platt, dass er die Polizei
> angerufen hat, weil er glaubte, sein Haus hätte ein Fenster zu viel oder so...
> ...



sowas kenn ich nur zu gut ..
kolege hat party gemacht
auf einma er so.. WTF seit wann hab ich ein wirlpool (ehm seit 4 jahren?^^) geil ich hab ein pool (hierbei zu erwänen es war winter ca 1grad draussen und das pool ist bisle weit weg^^
er dann durch den schnee .. halb nakt natürlich .. kippt um geht baden .. sah so geil aus .. besoffen durch den shcnee und er hat nix bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hach alles was ich noch will wär an ein rammstein konzert zu gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das muss ich auch noch machen. die live bühnen shows von denen sind seltsam/krank, aber trotzdem faszinierend und ansoprechend^^


----------



## D132 (22. September 2008)

Hmmm hier ist wohl nichts los =( naja man spinnt sich wieder *in einer Wolke aus Spinnenfäden verschwind*


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das muss ich auch noch machen. die live bühnen shows von denen sind seltsam/krank, aber trotzdem faszinierend und ansoprechend^^



jop 
need Tse PsYco show 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja ich geh auch gleich off .. morgen is auch noch ein tag :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

so, bin dann auch mal weg, gn8 bis morgen :>


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

gute nacht euch allen^^


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Gn8 @ Minas und Grüne Brille Edit: und Whity


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Noch wer da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Joa...


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

seid ihr alle schlafen gegangen?

da guckt man nur ein paar foglen von GTO an udn schon sind alle weg -.-


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Wtf?Schlafen? Kann man das essen?


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wtf?Schlafen? Kann man das essen?



nein....schlafen kann man durch die nase inhalieren......


----------



## Floyder (23. September 2008)

Ich bin wach, kann nicht schlafen.. mal wieder... was ist bei euch so los?


----------



## Schleppel (23. September 2008)

omfg den thrad hier gibts noch immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und minas und lurok auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja musste mal wieder vorbeischaun *auf der arbeit sitz*


----------



## Floyder (23. September 2008)

So spät? Was arbeitest Du denn?


----------



## Schleppel (23. September 2008)

ach, werkschutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also security undso


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Naja ich geh noch ne folge GTO anschauen und dann geh ich off muss morgen um 6 uhr raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. September 2008)

21uhr ter impa crackmack ist hir


----------



## Rhokan (23. September 2008)

Nabend leude


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

guden abend zusammen


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

jutn abend leute


----------



## White-Frost (23. September 2008)

abend euch allen


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

schon wieder sooo spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


whity mach das ei raus aus der sig OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> whity mach das ei raus aus der sig OMG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hör nicht auf ihn!!!!

das ei ist dein freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

alle macht den eiern^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2008)

Gesegnet sei der Herr für AddBlock


----------



## Crackmack (23. September 2008)

Mein freund : http://z0r.de/?id=1421 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (23. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Gesegnet sei der Herr für AddBlock



kapier ich nicht.... naja egal gz zum 1000 (1003) beitrag^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Mein freund :http://z0r.de/?id=1421
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jojo der gute alte ralphy^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2008)

Klick aufs Ei -> Grafiken von vadingsscheißendreck blockieren -> Keine Eier mehr!

Diesen komischen Drecksscheiß braucht niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schon wieder sooo spät
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


neeein niemals das wären gute 3 cm verschenkte signatur ich muss jetz ncoh n bild finden was reinpasst Keine macht den grauen signatur flecken


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Klick aufs Ei -> Grafiken von vadingsscheißendreck blockieren -> Keine Eier mehr!
> 
> Diesen komischen Drecksscheiß braucht niemand
> 
> ...



lass doch die eier in ruhe zwingt dich niemand da drauf zu klicken-.-

und in manchen signaturen hats wesentlich hässlicheres zeugs


----------



## Crackmack (23. September 2008)

Ich hab kein Ei ich hab ne Festplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (23. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Keine macht den grauen signatur flecken



nimm den weißen riesen oder persil oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (23. September 2008)

ohne die Dinger sieht Buffed wieder wunderschön aus


----------



## Crackmack (23. September 2008)

So die 14 Beitrage mach ich heut noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (23. September 2008)

wielange dauert es wohl noch bis ZAM auch so ein ding hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So die 14 Beitrage mach ich heut noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zieeeehhhh zieeeeeeeeeehhhhhhh jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Rhokan (23. September 2008)

> wielange dauert es wohl noch bis ZAM auch so ein ding hat? tongue.gif



pff dann lösch ich meinen buffed account. oh ich würde es ja nichtmal sehen


----------



## White-Frost (23. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> pff dann lösch ich meinen buffed account. oh ich würde es ja nichtmal sehen


*dramatische melodie* dam dam daaaaa


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Nabend ihr Kleinkinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: neue signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Kleinkinder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hrhr meine meinung dazu siehste ja im entsprechenden thread^^


----------



## White-Frost (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Kleinkinder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schöne sig XDD


----------



## Rhokan (23. September 2008)

> schöne sig XDD


epic. aber in welchem forum war das?^^ sieht nach enr ingame seite oder so aus


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> epic. aber in welchem forum war das?^^ sieht nach enr ingame seite oder so aus



Ka hab das zugeschickt bekommen.


----------



## White-Frost (23. September 2008)

des sieht aus wie eins von diesen foren city foren mein ich


----------



## Rhokan (23. September 2008)

> Ka hab das zugeschickt bekommen.



Hätt ich jetzt auch gesagt, du willst nur nicht zugeben das du buffed untreu warst!



> des sieht aus wie eins von diesen foren city foren mein ich



gibt viele seiten die diese foren-software benutzen


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

foren city foren?


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Kleinkinder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


könnte aus meinem forum sein


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

Wuuuuuuuuaahhhhhhhh

*kommt total irre in den Raum gesprungen *

Na wie geht es euch so^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

beschissen


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> beschissen



wiso n des?


----------



## White-Frost (23. September 2008)

beschissen


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

mir gehts ziemlich gut^^

@ minas: wieso?


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> beschissen



Wattn Los??^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso n des?


morgen schule


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> beschissen


haha genau das gleiche nur fragen mich 3l eute wiso *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

dann müssts mir bei dem gedanken jeden abend beschissen gehn :>


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

lol du bissn vogel^^


----------



## White-Frost (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> haha genau das gleiche nur fragen mich 3l eute wiso *g*


ich weis schon bin allen egal *heul* besser is es XD


----------



## Rhokan (23. September 2008)

Kommt morgen eigentlich der Patch? *bet*


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> morgen schule



und wegn sowas lässte dir die stimmung vermiesn? na du bist mir einer^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Kommt morgen eigentlich der Patch? *bet*


ich denke nicht.
ich vermute in so 1-2 wochen.


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich weis schon bin allen egal *heul* besser is es XD



/tröst



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und wegn sowas lässte dir die stimmung vermiesn? na du bist mir einer^^


jap xD


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich weis schon bin allen egal *heul* besser is es XD




*schulterzuck* Klar wer bistn du ?? kenn ich dich??^^


Nee Spaßßß Wie geht es dir denn mein Geliebtes Whity^^


----------



## Rhokan (23. September 2008)

> ich denke nicht.
> ich vermute in so 1-2 wochen.



aber für was dann die ganzen braufest achievements? außerdem wären 4 wochen patchdownloaden im vorraus n bissl lang


----------



## White-Frost (23. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> *schulterzuck* Klar wer bistn du ?? kenn ich dich??^^
> 
> 
> Nee Spaßßß Wie geht es dir denn mein Geliebtes Whity^^


jetz bin icha uch noch ne sache wunderbar pfff ich bin raus *beleidigt auns threat geh*


----------



## Saytan (23. September 2008)

Minas willkommen im club,auch kb auf schule -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> aber für was dann die ganzen braufest achievements? außerdem wären 4 wochen patchdownloaden im vorraus n bissl lang


mh also so wie das auf den ptr´s aussieht sollte da noch n bissi dran gefeilt werden.
ich lass mich aber gerne überraschen, falls es doch morgen so weit ist


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

Halllo Wassn los?? was solln denn bitte 





> achievements?


 sein?? kenn ich net dat wort^^

Und von mir aus kann dat neue addon ruhig noch en paar monate brauchen^^


----------------
Now playing: Peter Maffay - Ansage/siehst Du Die Sonne (Live)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Halllo Wassn los?? was solln denn bitte  sein?? kenn ich net dat wort^^
> 
> Und von mir aus kann dat neue addon ruhig noch en paar monate brauchen^^


braucht eh noch 1 1/2 mons


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

patch kann von mir aus in 2-3 wochen kommen ^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

wie findet ihr den song?


----------



## Strongy (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> morgen schule



HA HA!!!!

ich hab morgen frei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja aber leider muss ich zum zahnarzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Hätt ich jetzt auch gesagt, du willst nur nicht zugeben das du buffed untreu warst!



Ich bin eh nur in 4 foren aktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Buffed.de
-Darkfa......... (nicht jugendfrei)
-Forum von der gilde
-Shoujo ai forum (leider englisch aber was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

von mir aus ruhig noch länger^^

finds immer klasse wie die ganze leute da voll druff abgehen..... is auf jeden fall immer funny wenn irgendeiner sich wegen irgendwat abfuckt oder freut wie en schneekönig bei dem addon^^


----------



## Rhokan (23. September 2008)

> Halllo Wassn los?? was solln denn bitte chievements sein?? kenn ich net dat wort^^



seh ich da in der ferne etwa hans? ich hab achievement geschrieben-.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wie findet ihr den song?


der song gefällt mir net.


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> seh ich da in der ferne etwa hans? ich hab achievement geschrieben-.-




habs ja schon verbessert udn nein kein hans ...i wollt wissen was des bedeutet mann^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> der song gefällt mir net.



tja da kann man wohl nix machn^^


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

mir ist kalt^^....muss wohl mal dat fenster zu machen^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> mir ist kalt^^....muss wohl mal dat fenster zu machen^^



ne offen lassen, sich ne warme schokolade/tee machn und ne decke hohlen das gemütlichste überhaupt


----------



## Rhokan (23. September 2008)

Ich hasse Hausaufsätze! :O Vor allem um 22.00h ^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. September 2008)

Mir is langweilig Wollt mir was neues für meine sig  machen aber da man bei Gimp anscheinend net ma auschneiden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne offen lassen, sich ne warme schokolade/tee machn und ne decke hohlen das gemütlichste überhaupt


kamin im haus ftw (auch wenn man ne heizung hat, das feeling ist schöner *g*)


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich hasse Hausaufsätze! :O Vor allem um 22.00h ^^



mach sie um 4 uhr morgns dann kommen immer lustige sachn dabei raus^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich hasse Hausaufsätze! :O Vor allem um 22.00h ^^


hrhr, hab ma um 01:30 nen reli aufsatz geschrieben... 2+ bekommen^^
dafür dann aber auch im unterricht anzeichen von müdigkeit gezeigt... naja, bei reli kann man ja egtl nichts anderes machen als chillen^^


----------



## Rhokan (23. September 2008)

> mach sie um 4 uhr morgns dann kommen immer lustige sachn dabei raus^^



Ich hab aber die komische Angewohnheit da zu schlafen : /



> hrhr, hab ma um 01:30 nen reli aufsatz geschrieben... 2+ bekommen^^



lol hab morgen auch reli^^ auch noch ne doppelstunde


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> kamin im haus ftw (auch wenn man ne heizung hat, das feeling ist schöner *g*)



jo is schon auch gemütlich aber bei mir is der um esszimmer und da cih 1 stock höher mein zimmer habe wird das n bisserl komplizierter^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich bin eh nur in 4 foren aktiv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




darkfantasies? oder so xD


----------



## Saytan (23. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> HA HA!!!!
> 
> ich hab morgen frei!
> 
> ...


dafür hab ich nächsten dienstag,mittwoch und freitag frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 donnerstag geh ich nicht ^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. September 2008)

Sagt man bring ich eigentlich jede grakka in jeden Computer? Also ich hab jetzt nen habe und dort sollte ja ne Geforce 7900 reinpassen oda?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

juhu nächsten freitag... 3 oktober 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch frei *freu*


----------



## Rhokan (23. September 2008)

Es gibt einige Grakas mit extrem großen Lüftern die Probleme verursachen können


----------



## Saytan (23. September 2008)

ach wie gut das ich auf ner jüdischen shcule bin wo man auch an jüdischen feiertagen dazu frei hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ach wie gut das ich auf ner jüdischen shcule bin wo man auch an jüdischen feiertagen dazu frei hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da hat man doch jeden 2. tag nen feiertag oder o0


----------



## Crackmack (23. September 2008)

Die hier kauf ich vilit *Klick*


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ach wie gut das ich auf ner jüdischen shcule bin wo man auch an jüdischen feiertagen dazu frei hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei uns hatten die juden/muslimen was auch immer auch an den christlichen feiertagen frei und zusätzlich noch an ihren^^ religionsfreiheit is manchmal schon ne dolle sache


----------



## Rhokan (23. September 2008)

> bei uns hatten die juden/muslimen was auch immer auch an den christlichen feiertagen frei und zusätzlich noch an ihren^^ religionsfreiheit is manchmal schon ne dolle sache



Ich will auch am Zuckerfest und co freihaben : O oder die sollen an weihnachten kommen .... unfair *heul*


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

so ich schau jetzt soul eater weiter


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

verdammt kann mir derjenige mit dem achievement net endlich mal erklären was des verdammt nochmal bedeuten soll^^

kenne nun mal net alle wow bezeichnungen..also wat soll det sein???`??????


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> verdammt kann mir derjenige mit dem achievement net endlich mal erklären was des verdammt nochmal bedeuten soll^^
> 
> kenne nun mal net alle wow bezeichnungen..also wat soll det sein???`??????


LOOOL sry dracun, ich dachte zuerst, du hast mit chievements seinen verschreiber kritisiert :>


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

dracun haste jetzt ma den event boss gelegt?^^


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

neeeee mann^^.......habe auch erst hinterher gesehen das beim kopieren das a fehlte

deswegen wat soll des bedeuten^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagt man bring ich eigentlich jede grakka in jeden Computer? Also ich hab jetzt nen habe und dort sollte ja ne Geforce 7900 reinpassen oda?^^






Crackmack schrieb:


> Die hier kauf ich vilit *Klick*



/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

neee haben es bis dato noch net mehr versucht...denke aber bin noch en bissel kleen dafür^^LvL 68 halb^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagt man bring ich eigentlich jede grakka in jeden Computer? Also ich hab jetzt nen habe und dort sollte ja ne Geforce 7900 reinpassen oda?^^


nö passt nid jede in jedes


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> neee haben es bis dato noch net mehr versucht...denke aber bin noch en bissel kleen dafür^^LvL 68 halb^^



bin jetzt bei meinem 37igsten mal^^ aba ob dus glaubst oder net aber die mounts sind noch kein einziges mal gedroppt... nur immer die trinkets


----------



## Rhokan (23. September 2008)

> verdammt kann mir derjenige mit dem achievement net endlich mal erklären was des verdammt nochmal bedeuten soll^^
> 
> kenne nun mal net alle wow bezeichnungen..also wat soll det sein???`??????



sorry, hab auch gedacht das wäre nen rechtschreibflame^^ achievemnts (=erfolge) sind erfolge die man freischalten kann wie zum beispiel "200 Quests erledigt" "komplette karte von gebeit X erkundet" oder "X spieler ehrenhaft getötet", durch manche bekommt man mounts o.Ä.

naja ich geh mal off, ciao


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

geht doch und wer mich kennt weiß das ich niemanden wegen fehlender rechtschreibung  flamen würde^^......es gibt ja genügend menschen die an Legasthenie leiden etc^^


----------



## Aratosao (23. September 2008)

WoW. Gleich soo viele Seiten..

Der mittwochs Fread ist viel besser!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

gn8 rhokan


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> geht doch und wer mich kennt weiß das ich niemanden wegen fehlender rechtschreibung  flamen würde^^......es gibt ja genügend menschen die an Legasthenie leiden etc^^



oder zu faul sind
achiefment kommt neu mitm addon halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

darum kein wunder wenn du es nid weist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> WoW. Gleich soo viele Seiten..
> 
> Der mittwochs Fread ist viel besser!!
> 
> ...



dann geh dahin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
cya  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> WoW. Gleich soo viele Seiten..
> 
> Der mittwochs Fread ist viel besser!!
> 
> ...



NIIIIICHT


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

Wir sind eine kleine eingeschworene Gemeinschaft und mögen unseren Nachtschwärmer^^1


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> darkfantasies? oder so xD



jop .......


eher gesagt :darkfantasyer......


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

ha ich bin gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*dance*

und der thread ist für alle members die sich kennen super
für outsider .. tja dein problem


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ha ich bin gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



eigendlich heißt die seite darkfantasyer.......

aber wenn du das meisnt dann biste gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> WoW. Gleich soo viele Seiten..
> 
> Der mittwochs Fread ist viel besser!!
> 
> ...


Sagt... wer? oO


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auch wenn das wien reklameschild für die loveparade aussieht, recht haste^^


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

gibt aber gut augenkrebs wenn de lang genug auf der kompletten größe drauf schaust^^


----------



## Lurock (23. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und wieder ein paar Epileptiker weniger... =P


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Und wieder ein paar Epileptiker weniger... =P


tja, wo gibts sonst noch "natürliche" selektion heutzutage :>


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

So neue signatur


ps: nein noxiel hat damit ncihts zu tun er hat mich überhaupt nicht gezwungen meine signatur zu ändern überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Crackmack (23. September 2008)

Sagt mal ist es legal wen man auf kino.to Filme an schaut?Und wen ja kann man sich strafbar machen?


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist es legal wen man auf kino.to Filme an schaut?Und wen ja kann man sich strafbar machen?



davon wüsste ich jetzt nicht da ich eigendlich regelmässig bei Kino.to serien bzw Filme angucke ^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist es legal wen man auf kino.to Filme an schaut?Und wen ja kann man sich strafbar machen?


Die sind doch qualitativ unterste Schublade, geradezu abartig...
Dann lad dir die Filme lieber runter!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist es legal wen man auf kino.to Filme an schaut?Und wen ja kann man sich strafbar machen?


wenn es legal wäre kannste dich damit folglich auch nicht strafbar machen, und wenns illegal wäre natürlich auch strafbar o0


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2008)

Ich bezweifle das es wirklich Legal ist...
Kostenlos alle Filme und Serien schauen? 
Die Vertreiber wären schon echt scheiße in der Birne, wenn sie das zulassen!


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

So signatur wieder geändert aber diesmal war es wegen was anderes  :O


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

Also nur mal als Info ... Legal, Illegal...ganz egal^^

Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt is der verstoß gegen das Copyright nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ...aber de smal am Rande.....Wenn du ganz sicher sein willst...lass es sein


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Also nur mal als Info ... Legal, Illegal...ganz egal^^
> 
> Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt is der verstoß gegen das Copyright nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ...aber de smal am Rande.....Wenn du ganz sicher sein willst...lass es sein



jop aber ich glaub nicht das jemand bußgeld oder so zahlen musste weil er bei kino.to filme angeguckt hat


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die sind doch qualitativ unterste Schublade, geradezu abartig...
> Dann lad dir die Filme lieber runter!


signed


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> jop aber ich glaub nicht das jemand bußgeld oder so zahlen musste weil er bei kino.to filme angeguckt hat


¨doch musst du !!
xD

naja ich bin ma off 

btw deine alte sig fand ich besser .-


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Filme runterladen? nene sonst wäre mein festplatte noch voller als es jetzt schon ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> btw deine alte sig fand ich besser .-



ich auch....aber Noxiel meinte ich müsste sie ändern.....


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

dafür hat man ne 500er platte extern und davon isnd 460 voll xD


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ¨doch musst du !!
> xD
> 
> naja ich bin ma off
> ...



n8i mein freund^^


----------



## Korgor (23. September 2008)

AAAAH, Augenkrebs mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 ist mal krank..

Aber iwie macht die Page richtig süchtig.


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

n8 landsmann^^


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dafür hat man ne 500er platte extern und davon isnd 460 voll xD


tz tz tz....pöser pube.....schmeißt den Purschen zu Poden..Schwanzus Longus^^


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> AAAAH, Augenkrebs mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 ist mal krank..
> 
> Aber iwie macht die Page richtig süchtig.




wieso AugenKrebs????^^ *pfeif*

Ich hoffe ich bin Unschuldig


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wieso AugenKrebs????^^ *pfeif*
> 
> Ich hoffe ich bin Unschuldig


fehlt nur noch, dass hier einer tokio hotel postet... dann sind wir blind+ taub


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch, dass hier einer tokio hotel postet... dann sind wir blind+ taub







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

Kein Problem...warte......*huscht zu Youtube mit geschlossenen Augen und Ohren*


----------



## Korgor (23. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wieso AugenKrebs????^^ *pfeif*
> 
> Ich hoffe ich bin Unschuldig


Nene, hab nur nen kleinen Link in meine Signatur eingefügt mit "Augenkrebs" 

*angeb,dassKorgornunauchLinksmitNamenversehenkann*


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

*Da Tokio Hotel*


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich frag jetzt nicht, woher du das so schnell griffbereit hattest... bin ma afk, augen waschen, und gedächtnis ausspülen.


----------



## White-Frost (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich frag jetzt nicht, woher du das so schnell griffbereit hattest... bin ma afk, augen waschen, und gedächtnis ausspülen.


der ghat doch lauter so drecks bilder immer gleich zur hand der hat da wahrscheinlich n ordner oder ne inet seite sowas wie bilder google für drecks bilder XD


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> der ghat doch lauter so drecks bilder immer gleich zur hand der hat da wahrscheinlich n ordner oder ne inet seite sowas wie bilder google für drecks bilder XD



bei mein computer sind nur shoujo ai bilder ava und viele signaturen für sowas wie tokio hotel geb ich schnell bei googel bilder tokio hotel ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (23. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> der ghat doch lauter so drecks bilder immer gleich zur hand der hat da wahrscheinlich n ordner oder ne inet seite sowas wie bilder google für drecks bilder XD


olololololololol

Bei so einem Comment lach ich mir sowas von den Arsch ab...

So, mal weiter Augenkrebs schauen...


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> *Da Tokio Hotel*




^^ *da habt ihr Tokyo Hotel*


----------



## Crackmack (23. September 2008)

Mein Augen ahhhh*stirb*


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ^^ *da habt ihr Tokyo Hotel*


ganz billiger fake... wsl priv. server!


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

So endlich hab das problem elegand gelöst!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

einfach copyright entfernt?^^


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

ähm......^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. September 2008)

Was war vorhin das prob?^^


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ganz billiger fake... wsl priv. server!


wat privater server?? häh nix kapier^^..is doch nur en vid von nem Hotel in Tokyo wenn man des glauben darf^^


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Was war vorhin das prob?^^



hat Grüne brille vorhin gesagt


----------



## Korgor (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> So endlich hab das problem elegand gelöst!


Muss man den Text da drinne verstehen ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hat Grüne brille vorhin gesagt


wann? o0


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Muss man den Text da drinne verstehen ?



Nein nur "YURI love"


@grüne brille 

grad ebne mit deinem "einfach copyright entfernt"


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Nein nur "YURI love"


yuri=lesben/lesbisch?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> @grüne brille
> 
> grad ebne mit deinem "einfach copyright entfernt"


aso, dachte nen älterer post^^


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> yuri=lesben/lesbisch?



Yuri = Mädchenliebe wo es auch mal zur sache geht

SHoujo ai = mädchenliebe wo es um gefühle und so geht.....und wo es nicht "zur sache geht"


----------



## Galbadia (23. September 2008)

Mach grad das Braufest Event, drückt mri die Daumen das ich den Kodo bekomme...


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Yuri = Mädchenliebe wo es auch mal zur sache geht
> 
> SHoujo ai = mädchenliebe wo es um gefühle und so geht.....und wo es nicht "zur sache geht"


gut, also ist ersteres interessant und letzteres... naja, wer auf gefühlsschmu steht :>


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

irgendwie verwirrt^^


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gut, also ist ersteres interessant und letzteres... naja, wer auf gefühlsschmu steht :>



<--- steht auf sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber nur die gefühle zwischen 2 mädchen bzw jungen frauen


----------



## Korgor (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gut, also ist ersteres interessant und letzteres... naja, wer auf gefühlsschmu steht :>


oha, da kommt aber einer gleich zur Sache.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> <--- steht auf sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das erklärt dann auch deinen titel :>


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das erklärt dann auch deinen titel :>



jop ......aber ich stehe nur die gefühlsachen wenn es sich um Lesben handelt sonst ist das langweilig.....


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

mir gefällt deine neue signatur melih^^


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mir gefällt deine neue signatur melih^^


#
mir auch :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

sagmal: links sind sie angezogen, und wirken auf mich wie:Shoujo ai

und rechts eher: yuri

oder führte das linke dann zum rechten und es ist beides yuri.


----------



## Crackmack (23. September 2008)

Mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Mir auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm wen ihr meint irgendwie seit ihr anime fans schon n bissel komisch oder^^


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

alle 3 bilder sind shoujo ai

also beide sind noch angezogen (das ist wichtig sonst wäre es kein shoujo ai) und die befummeln sich nicht in der unterhose bzw den busen (sonst wäre das yuri)


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

aha... interessant zu wissen, danke *g*


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> aha... interessant zu wissen, danke *g*



np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (23. September 2008)

Das ist mir zu kompliziert... yuri. shury. kury. mury, ...


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

man kann es auch so sagen

Mit gezeigten sex szenen = yuri

ohne gezeigte sex szenen = shoujo ai 


kapiert?


----------



## White-Frost (23. September 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu kompliziert... yuri. shury. kury. mury, ...


ich glaub das brauchst deine lebtag auch nie^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> man kann es auch so sagen
> 
> Mit gezeigten sex szenen = yuri
> 
> ...


das kapiert jetzt sogar nen affe mit hirntumor.


----------



## Korgor (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> man kann es auch so sagen
> 
> Mit gezeigten sex szenen = yuri
> 
> ...


jop, kapiert aber mit den komischen Wörtern, eher net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solche ying yang Wörter kann man sich net merken.


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> jop, kapiert aber mit den komischen Wörtern, eher net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ok dann geb bei googel bilder einfach "SHOUNEN AI" oder "YAOI" ein dann wirst du es kapieren


----------



## Korgor (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ok dann geb bei googel bilder einfach "SHOUNEN AI" oder "YAOI" ein dann wirst du es kapieren


Da schau ich mal lieber wieder meinen Augenkrebs.

Gn8 @White-Frost


----------



## White-Frost (23. September 2008)

bin weg gute nacht euch schlaft gut


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

gn8


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Da schau ich mal lieber wieder meinen Augenkrebs.



wiso?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wiso?^^


vll steht er drauf^^


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll steht er drauf^^



kann sein x.X


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

augenkrebsfetischisten xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2008)

Ihr seid ekelig...


----------



## Korgor (23. September 2008)

Naja, Augenkrebs löst bei mir iwie ne Sucht aus, Oo


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> augenkrebsfetischisten xD



oder Yaoi fetischt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Selor kiith 


soll ich solche bilder hier posten? aber dann wärt ihr im krankenhaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (23. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr seid ekelig...


OMG sie sind Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2008)

Sagt ich doch... ekelig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> oder Yaoi fetischt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was isn das jetzt wieder? :>


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was isn das jetzt wieder? :>



Yaoi? hmm googel das nach dann weiß du es ......


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Yaoi? hmm googel das nach dann weiß du es ......


das verzeih ich dir nie :<


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das verzeih ich dir nie :<



Ich würde so gerne dein gesichtsausdruck sehen als du die bilder gesehen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

so lange niemand mit Lolicon kommt isses ja egal^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich würde so gerne dein gesichtsausdruck sehen als du die bilder gesehen hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hatte schon mit etwas gerechnet wie ninja scroll oder sowas... das wäre ja noch erträglich gewesen^^


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> so lange niemand mit Lolicon kommt isses ja egal^^



jetzt ist mir übel du perverser pedophiler!


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

mein tipp: zuerst auf wiki schaun da bleibste von bösen überaschungen verschont


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> jetzt ist mir übel du perverser pedophiler!


ich oder mano?


----------



## Korgor (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> oder Yaoi fetischt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


AAAAAAAAAAAH Augenkrebs, brauche Ärztliche Hilfe


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> jetzt ist mir übel du perverser pedophiler!



hab ja gesacht NET mit sowas


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

wiso? ich weiß was lolicon ist ohne bei googel bilder odr so zu schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich oder mano?



mano ....


----------



## Korgor (23. September 2008)

Naja Gn8 @all, muss nun meine Augen bissl schonen, pöser Augenkrebs !


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wiso? ich weiß was lolicon ist ohne bei googel bilder odr so zu schauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



könnt cih dich auch als perverser beschimpfn weil du weisst was es is-.-

ne ich mag son scheiss mit kindern überhaupt net...


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab ja gesacht NET mit sowas


achja übrigens... lolicon klang für mich wie: lol i con, dachte das wäre ne laugh out loud (i) convention oder sowas... 
naja, aber hier kann man sowas normales doch eh nicht erwarten xD

gn8 korgor


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> könnt cih dich auch als perverser beschimpfn weil du weisst was es is-.-
> 
> ne ich mag son scheiss mit kindern überhaupt net...



ich weiß alles nur mal so .....^^

ich auch nicht mir wird schon übell an den gedanken das 40 jährige ugly typen mit so nehm kleinem mädchen rummacht....


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich weiß alles nur mal so .....^^
> 
> ich auch nicht mir wird schon übell an den gedanken das 40 jährige ugly typen mit so nehm kleinem mädchen rummacht....



bääh hör blos auf... jetzt is mir der apetit vergangen... schäm dich^^


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bääh hör blos auf... jetzt is mir der apetit vergangen... schäm dich^^



ich hab doch nur die wahrheit gesagt.....


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

jo aba bei deinem beispiel musst cih gleich acuh dran denken... net nett


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

ihr seid doch alle n bissi krank... ich mag euch xD


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

mir ist grad wieder eingefallen das ja der Vater von Konata auch ein "lolicon" ist weil ja die mutter von Konata 
(die genau gleich ausssieht und kanata heißt) ziemlich jung war als sie schwanger wurde.
den genauen alter weiß ich grad net aber das kam bei der 22 folge von lucky star

edit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konatas Vater und ihre Mutter (die übrigens Kanata heißt aber kein hervorstehendes haar hat)


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

so, guten gewissens, was :shoujou ai und yuri ist

und schlechten gewissens, was :
Yaoi, lolicon ist


geh ich dann mal pennen, gn8^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

och n bisserl krank is immer gut^^

gn8


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> mir ist grad wieder eingefallen das ja der Vater von Konata auch ein "lolicon" ist weil ja die mutter von Konata
> (die genau gleich ausssieht und kanata heißt) ziemlich jung war als sie schwanger wurde.
> den genauen alter weiß ich grad net aber das kam bei der 22 folge von lucky star
> 
> ...



die sieht echt verdammt jung aus^^


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> so, guten gewissens, was :shoujou ai und yuri ist
> 
> und schlechten gewissens, was :
> Yaoi, lolicon ist
> ...



willste wissen was shounen ai ist? o_0


@Manneroth

ja war sie auch ich schätze es so auf die 12 oder 13


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

naja in indien ists ja sogar heute noch gang und gäbe 11-13 jährige mädchen mit männern zu verheiraten(auch ma 30 jahre alt oder älter)


----------



## Crackmack (23. September 2008)

Hab ja immer noch ne halbe Thermosflasche mit  Kaffee im Zimmer und die is sogar noch warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

ach die beiden sind in Indien? o_0


----------



## Crackmack (23. September 2008)

So ich schau mir dan mal n Paar Blackcat Folgen auf youtube an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ach die beiden sind in Indien? o_0



ka kenne den anime net^^ is mir nur iwie wider eingefallen^^


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

dann geh ich noch eine Folge GTO (Great teacher Onizuka) anschaune und geh danach off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> dann geh ich noch eine Folge GTO (Great teacher Onizuka) anschaune und geh danach off
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GTO is genial^^ viel spass

ich schaue im mom soul eater^^


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

jop GTO ist echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soul eater hab ich noch net angeguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. September 2008)

Wisst ihr was mir grad aufgefallen is....dieses augenkrebs sollte man sich mal echt aufn LSD trip reinziehen^^....ooohh mein gott...oder Pilze..oder heftiges gras....da sag i nur wow zu^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was mir grad aufgefallen is....dieses augenkrebs sollte man sich mal echt aufn LSD trip reinziehen^^....ooohh mein gott...oder Pilze..oder heftiges gras....da sag i nur wow zu^^



spricht da wer aus erfahrung?^^


----------



## Crackmack (24. September 2008)

So bin dan mal pennen und damit hätte ich meine 800 Beiträge naja 801 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bb


----------



## Dracun (24. September 2008)

Jappp  ... alte Drogen Erfahrungen....bin aber nie weiter als bis Kiffen und Speed gegangen^^


Hab aber schon lange damit aufgehört^^...Speed seit ca. 2-3 Jahren und Kiffen erst seit gut 20 Monaten^^

Aber manchmal ....würd i mir schon mal gerne wieder en Joint rein pfeifen^^..so ganz genüsslich...nur dann denke ich ans Geld und an den kleenen Racker..und dann is die Lust auch wieder wech


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Jappp  ... alte Drogen Erfahrungen....bin aber nie weiter als bis Kiffen und Speed gegangen^^
> 
> 
> Hab aber schon lange damit aufgehört^^...Speed seit ca. 2-3 Jahren und Kiffen erst seit gut 20 Monaten^^
> ...



Also ich hab keine Dragon Erfahrungen (ich weiß net wie sich der "Rausch" anfühlt aber egal)

find das ziemlich gut das du keine Drogen mehr nehmst wegen deinen Sohn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn es mehr solcher Eltern geben würde dann wäre glaub Deutschland nicht so verdorben......


----------



## Manoroth (24. September 2008)

hab "erst" mit alk und tabak meine erfahrungen gemacht^^ aber bin net wirklich scharf drauf was anderes auszuprobiern ausser ev ma n bisserl kiffen (beinahe alle meine freunde kiffen würde also einfach an das zeugs kommen^^)


----------



## Todesschleicher (24. September 2008)

Kiff einen mit und mehr nicht...kauf dir den Scheiss nicht...lohnt nicht...

Hab ziemlich genau 1 jahr gekifft...seit 2 Monaten bin ich wieder clean...aber in meinem Alter kommt da schnell ein Rückfall -.-

Ich bin hier noch fröhlich am Schreiben einer Gedichtanalyse des Gedichtes "An Lauretten" von Christian Hof(f)mann von Hof(f)mannswaldau -.-


----------



## Dracun (24. September 2008)

jetzt muss i mal den moral apostel spielen^^....tus net^^

irgendwie kommt dann doch an den schlechten umgang vor denen usn unsere eltern gewarnt haben^^


mist i sollte den spiegel woanders hintun^1^1

ne mal im ersnt ...bevor du des kiffen anfängst informier dich in ruhe und richtig drüber ...jetzt net von wegen kiffen böse udn so sondern ein bissel die Geschichte des hanfs, die chemische Zusammensetzung etc... janz interessant^^... udn dann überleg es dir mit dem kiffen mal in ruhe...es kostet en schweine geld....und mit zuviel tabak machste die lunge putt...also weniger tabak udn dann aber egal drifte ab....ÜBERLEG ES DIR


----------



## Dracun (24. September 2008)

so jetzt gehe ich pennen n8i jungs & mädelz man liest sich^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> jetzt muss i mal den moral apostel spielen^^....tus net^^
> 
> irgendwie kommt dann doch an den schlechten umgang vor denen usn unsere eltern gewarnt haben^^
> 
> ...



hab ich schon alles gemacht^^ mich interessiert solches zeugs allgemein^^

und den "schlechten umgang" hab ich schon lange wenns nach meinen eltern gehen würde^^

und gn8 dracun


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

na dann gn8

ich glaub ich werd auch bald off gehen


----------



## Manoroth (24. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> na dann gn8
> 
> ich glaub ich werd auch bald off gehen



schade^^ ach ja schau unbedingt mal soul eater is echt witzig^^ das geilste finde ich einfach die dümmliche sonne und der psychopatische mond^^


----------



## Crackmack (24. September 2008)

N`abend Leute omg meine Pets sind tot!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`abend Leute omg meine Pets sind tot!!!


guten abend... 
juhu, tote signatur pets... fast ein beweis für die existenz gottes xD


----------



## Lurock (24. September 2008)

Namd


----------



## Rhokan (24. September 2008)

Abend



> omg meine Pets sind tot!!!



kick ass! hoffentlich hatten sie ne krankheit und die anderen haben sich angesteckt


----------



## Crackmack (24. September 2008)

Hab aber immer noch platz in der Sig ma schauen was ich da rein mach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hab aber immer noch platz in der Sig ma schauen was ich da rein mach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


irgendwas ansteckendes für andere siggi pets :>


----------



## Siu (24. September 2008)

Nabend.

Neuer Beta-Build wird aufgespielt.. :/


----------



## Rhokan (24. September 2008)

Gibts jetzt dann die Glyphen?


----------



## Siu (24. September 2008)

Glyphen gibt es schon lange. Die wollen jetzt aber wohl Glyphen-Vendoren einbauen, damit man die gescheit testen kann


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (24. September 2008)

Sehe in der WotLK Datenbank aber keien Glyphen für Krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (24. September 2008)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE[......]IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN  ICH DARF NIE WIEDER POSTEN!!!!!111111elf

postzahl


----------



## Saytan (24. September 2008)

Soooo hallo und gleich wieder bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE[......]IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN  ICH DARF NIE WIEDER POSTEN!!!!!111111elf


bann?
wenn ja sag einfach nix.


----------



## Saytan (24. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bann?
> wenn ja sag einfach nix.


der meint glaub ich 666 posts^^


----------



## Siu (24. September 2008)

Welche Datenbank? Hör auf, auf die Buffed Datenbank zu gucken.. schau dich lieber auf mmo-champion oder woanders um wo Patchnotes sind, da wird auch meistens gesagt, welche Glyphen hinzugefügt worden sind


----------



## Rhokan (24. September 2008)

> der meint glaub ich 666 posts^^



ja, meinte ich, aber jetzt muss ich weitere 5999 post machen : /


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> der meint glaub ich 666 posts^^


>.<
naja, dann mal heil satan und so, ne... :\


----------



## Rhokan (24. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> >.<
> naja, dann mal heil satan und so, ne... :\


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sechshundertsechsundsechzig

jaja immer einen zum satanisten abstempeln tz tz tz


----------



## Crackmack (24. September 2008)

[attachment=5013:ban_key.gif] muhahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (24. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nene ich hab keinen ban, außer im Beta-Forum von Blizz (und ich sage trotzdem noch das europe nen zweiten beta server braucht!)


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jop, das sagt jeder... ich erinnere mich an den tag, als ich meinen dk erstellt habe.
hach ja, wie lange dürfte ich die q machen, bis ich mein schönes 2. schwert hatte... immer bei der schlacht abgekackt -.-


----------



## Crackmack (24. September 2008)

Bin ma irgendwas machen melde mich später wieder


----------



## Lurock (24. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bin ma irgendwas machen melde mich später wieder


Have fun und vergess nicht die Überreste aufzuwischen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Have fun und vergess nicht die Überreste aufzuwischen!


überreste klintg nach etwas... naja... größerem, wie n fleischbrocken oder sowas^^
eher: nebenprodukt, mit dem man aber auf einer bank geld machen kann.


----------



## Lurock (24. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> überreste klintg nach etwas... naja... größerem, wie n fleischbrocken oder sowas^^
> eher: nebenprodukt, mit dem man aber auf einer bank geld machen kann.


Ach, wenn viele kleine -9 Monate alte Kinder sterben sind das keine Überreste?


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach, wenn viele kleine -9 Monate alte Kinder sterben sind das keine Überreste?


das sind gefallene kameraden


naja, also je nach blickwinkel nebenprodukt, gefallene kameraden, entfernte verwandte, und was es da sonst noch alles an bezeichnungen gibt.


----------



## Rhokan (24. September 2008)

Also ich würde Kinder nicht direkt als "entfernte Verwandte" Bezeichnen, auch wenn du sie nicht lange kennst.... lol


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Also ich würde Kinder nicht direkt als "entfernte Verwandte" Bezeichnen, auch wenn du sie nicht lange kennst.... lol


naja, durch zewa oä. wurden sie dann ja "entfernt".
also natürlich nicht im herkömmlichen sinn gemeint :\


----------



## White-Frost (24. September 2008)

guten abend die herren


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. September 2008)

tach


----------



## Rhokan (24. September 2008)

> naja, durch zewa oä. wurden sie dann ja "entfernt".
> also natürlich nicht im herkömmlichen sinn gemeint :\



lol^^

Guten Abend @ Whity und gleichzeitig gute nacht, ich geh, ciao


----------



## Minastirit (24. September 2008)

hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. September 2008)

guden abend minas


----------



## White-Frost (24. September 2008)

abend


----------



## Minastirit (24. September 2008)

und 3 2 1 cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh ma pennen und so
morgen is ja schule ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und 3 2 1 cya
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bwahaha ich hab zur 2. ^^

cya


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. September 2008)

so, bin dann auch mal wech, tv schauen. byebye


----------



## White-Frost (24. September 2008)

da niemand mehr da is^^ gn8


----------



## Siu (24. September 2008)

Daniel Schellhase (SK.gaming - FIFA Spieler) ist gerade bei TvTotal Oo


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Daniel *Schellhase* (SK.gaming - FIFA Spieler) ist gerade bei TvTotal Oo



mit sonem grenzwertigen Namen kann man ja nur ein Nerd werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (25. September 2008)

Ein reicher Nerd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4x 20.000 Euro gewonnen und genug Kohle von Sk.Gaming bekommen, da bin ich gerne ein Nerd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ein reicher Nerd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber was macht er mit dem Geld...kauft sich für 80.000 Glocken nen Super-PC und zockt weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (25. September 2008)

Wieso? Er studiert etc., hat damit wunderbar ausgesorgt für's Studium :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2008)

ARGH... ich will auch fürs Zocken bezahlt werden!


----------



## Manitu2007 (25. September 2008)

wunderschönen guten morgen euch allen^^

könnt ich euch bitte das anschaun??
klick

würd mich freuen

ach ja


*ne Kanne Kaffe auf den Tisch gestellt mit Metbrötchen* Wahlweise mit Pfeffer und Salz ^^


----------



## White-Frost (25. September 2008)

wieso ziehtn des keiner hoch XD


----------



## Manoroth (25. September 2008)

jutn abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

werrrr hat an der uhr gedreht? ist es wirklich schon so spät? o0
guden abend


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. September 2008)

brrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

fliegen 2 u-bote durch die wüste, der eine kriegt nen platten, wieviel eier liegen aufm boden?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> fliegen 2 u-bote durch die wüste, der eine kriegt nen platten, wieviel eier liegen aufm boden?


dienstags 5


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. September 2008)

respekt du hast auf meine hochgradige, geistig philisophische, methapher angehauchte weisheit verstanden und sie richtig beantwortet...du hast nun den sinn des lebens erkannt!


----------



## Manoroth (25. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> respekt du hast auf meine hochgradige, geistig philisophische, methapher angehauchte weisheit verstanden und sie richtig beantwortet...du hast nun den sinn des lebens erkannt!



was hast du den geracht?^^


----------



## White-Frost (25. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was hast du den geracht?^^


das mein freund bleibt wohl auch ein geheimnis des sinn des lebens


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was hast du den geracht?^^


eine exzellente mischung aus grünem tee, weihrauch und einer priese meersalz sowie kakaobutter.


----------



## Manoroth (25. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> eine exzellente mischung aus grünem tee, weihrauch und einer priese meersalz sowie kakaobutter.



mmmmm kakaobutter.... ich hohle mir fix ne tafel schokolade^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mmmmm kakaobutter.... ich hohle mir fix ne tafel schokolade^^



krieg ich immer zahnweh wenn ich abends nasche..komischerweise nur  abends


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

tjoa, dann sollteste wohl abends nix naschen. es sei denn, du bist ein masochist, und dir gefallen schmerzen.


----------



## Manoroth (25. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> krieg ich immer zahnweh wenn ich abends nasche..komischerweise nur  abends



das prob hab cih net^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das prob hab cih net^^



es ist kein prob sondern ein previleg..eine art warnung ..somit bleib ich auch schlank und sexy ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> es ist kein prob sondern ein previleg..eine art warnung ..somit bleib ich auch schlank und sexy ;D


abends naschen, tagsüber sport...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> abends naschen, tagsüber sport...



keine zeit für sport atm :O

war schon seit 3 monat nitmehr im fitnessstudio und muss knallhart zusehen wie ich nach 1,5 jahren training aufeinmal immer schwächer und schwächer werde T.T


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> keine zeit für sport atm :O
> 
> war schon seit 3 monat nitmehr im fitnessstudio und muss knallhart zusehen wie ich nach 1,5 jahren training aufeinmal immer schwächer und schwächer werde T.T


wieso keine zeit für sport? biste g8?^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso keine zeit für sport? biste g8?^^



g8? keine ahnung waste damit meinst <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> g8? keine ahnung waste damit meinst <.<


abi nach 12 jahren schule.


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

hach wie die zeit vergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kaum ein bild gemacht und schon wieder zeit .. sollte nichti mmer nebenbei film kuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *pose* ^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> abi nach 12 jahren schule.



da hab ich wat total anderes gemeint XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da hab ich wat total anderes gemeint XD


need erklärung, kapier das grad nicht o0


----------



## Lurock (25. September 2008)

Spürtz mainän WAAAAAGH!


----------



## White-Frost (25. September 2008)

abend lurock


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

tach


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> need erklärung, kapier das grad nicht o0



naja bei uns hies g8 immer g und aight
und daraus wurd dann gai ^^ aka gay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja dumme kiddys aufm pausenplatz die das überall hingeschrieben haben -.-^^

btw  

Regeln zur Nutzung des Forums auf buffed.de

Bitte lest Euch diese Regeln und Hinweise durch, bevor Ihr einen Beitrag auf buffed.de verfasst!

das immer oben ist .. is das neu? Oo


----------



## Lurock (25. September 2008)

Jah, issez, Minasz!


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

und wie werd ich den mist los?
suxx hard und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> naja bei uns hies g8 immer g und aight
> und daraus wurd dann gai ^^ aka gay
> 
> 
> ...


hab mich heute auch gewundert. dachte zuerst, das stände vll nur bei mir *g*
vll nochma zur verdeutlichung für alle, weil man sich so erhofft, dass es mehr lesen?


----------



## Lurock (25. September 2008)

Duh musszt da Stump'nz mosh'n!


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

habs einmal gelesen .. reicht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Duh musszt da Stump'nz mosh'n!


mist blocken geht nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst zeigts mir ganzes forum nimmer an -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> habs einmal gelesen .. reicht doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber genug andere leute anscheinend nicht^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

mimimi?
ich bin ein egoist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir sind die anderen so ziemlich egal ..
solange charcha seinen banhammer poliert kann er die ja einfach alle mal bannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. September 2008)

Ich lasz ma da Stump'nz mein WAAAGH! fühl'n!


----------



## Hunternevs (25. September 2008)

Hallo an alle ^^ 
Noch ne kleine itte  bitte füttern wäre echt lieb :]


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

achja btw mal so ne frage^^
will dafür nicht nen eigenen thread aufmachen, wäre selbst für g&dW zu sinnlos

in dem vid hier:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbbINiemp2k

hält die da ab 1:40 nen affenbaby?


----------



## Dracun (25. September 2008)

moooiiiin mooooiiiinnn moooooiiinn da bin ich wieder da^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser "Trend" zählt trotzdem zu den sogenannten Dieb-Spielen. (Siehe Netiquette).
> 
> Für die Signatur sind die Bildchen und Verlinkungen hier natürlich gestattet. Sobald aber irgendwer anfängt die Dinger als Freiwild in Kommentaren zu verlinken oder extra Threads dafür zu eröffnen, gibt's die gleichen Regelungen wie bei Klick-Game, pennergame und Konsorten: Ban ohne Verwarnung.






Hunternevs schrieb:


> Hallo an alle ^^
> Noch ne kleine itte
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

Du schreibst ja schlimmer als wenn Klunker dicht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ist ein stump'nz?
kenne nur warhammer 40k und wie ca 95% alles games zock ich ohne sound .. (alle bis auf ut und cs ... wiso weis jeder shooterzocka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Du schreibst ja schlimmer als wenn Klunker dicht ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


<3 warhammer 40k... da sprechen die orks aber genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (25. September 2008)

Hunternevs schrieb:


> Hallo an alle ^^
> Noch ne kleine itte
> 
> 
> ...




i will dein verdammtes vieh net sehen^^ und deine sig is auch nerivg^^ aja und i fütter keine mistviecher^^


----------



## Lurock (25. September 2008)

Hunternevs schrieb:


> Noch ne kleine itte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bist'n Stump'n wa? Willsz wohl ma WAAAGH! spür'n wa?


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

Hunternevs schrieb:


> Hallo an alle ^^
> Noch ne kleine itte
> 
> 
> ...



für den ava müsste man fast klicken .. ich tus aber nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> <3 warhammer 40k... da sprechen die orks aber genauso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weiterlesen 4tw? 95% alles games hör ich sound
wow pvp mit soundfiles da? .. lawl .. SOIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 passt einfach besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

hatte zuerst gelesen: noch ne kleine titte und auf nen lustigen link gehofft.


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

mag aber ne grosse titte mehr :/ und nur eine ist auch irgendwie mist *hmm*


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> weiterlesen 4tw? 95% alles games hör ich sound
> wow pvp mit soundfiles da? .. lawl .. SOIL
> 
> 
> ...


 ich meinte insg. bei warhammer 40k
also ausserhalb von DoW .


btw: in wow wird bei pvp eh nur onkelz, slipknot, amon amarth, etc gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mag aber ne grosse titte mehr :/ und nur eine ist auch irgendwie mist *hmm*


dafür aber umso lustiger


----------



## Humfred (25. September 2008)

NABÄNNNDDD


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

hmm jein wenn sie nur noch eine hat wegen brustkrebs ist das mehr bedrückend ...


----------



## Oonâgh (25. September 2008)

Schalom, was geeeht? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm jein wenn sie nur noch eine hat wegen brustkrebs ist das mehr bedrückend ...


naja, über krebs kann man allgemein nicht lachen.

naja, ok, man kann, aber es ist n bissi anstandslos.


----------



## Lurock (25. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm jein wenn sie nur noch eine hat wegen brustkrebs ist das mehr bedrückend ...


Eher weniger bedrückend... =P


----------



## Humfred (25. September 2008)

Der war flach


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Der war flach


eine frau mit kleinen titten auch :>


----------



## Lurock (25. September 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Der war flach


Eben.... xD


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

Arg .-.- irgendwie find ich meine disk nimmer -.- waaa
und bei youtube find ich nid alle lieder *kotz*


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> eine frau mit kleinen titten auch :>



*g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Arg .-.- irgendwie find ich meine disk nimmer -.- waaa
> und bei youtube find ich nid alle lieder *kotz*


von?


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

kuk in deine sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder in meine *g*
einzige band bei der ich alle cd's gekauft hab .. leider hats pc gelöscht und ich depp hab die cd's alle dem kolegen ausgelehnt und der ist noch ne woche in den ferien :/


----------



## Humfred (25. September 2008)

Auf Youtube/porn gibts ALLES, Wetten?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kuk in deine sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich fühle mit dir^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Auf Youtube/porn gibts ALLES, Wetten?


wenn du auf letzterer seite was von den böhsen onkelz findest sag bescheid o0


----------



## Humfred (25. September 2008)

Schon dabei.. interessante Seite..


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

gibt sicher nen vdieo in dem einer der sänger ne nutte flachlegt *g*


----------



## Lurock (25. September 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Auf Youtube/porn gibts ALLES, Wetten?


Nö, auf YP gibts kein SM.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gibt sicher nen vdieo in dem einer der sänger ne nutte flachlegt *g*


weidner hat n sohn und kevin würde sie nicht flachlegen, sondern sie zu boden drücken, und weiteres erzählenswertes verstößt gegen die netiquette :>


----------



## Humfred (25. September 2008)

@ Lurock: Echt nicht? Auf anderen Seiten bestimmt, google doch mal!


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich fühle mit dir^^


danke :/
naja bin ma off :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Yaoi? hmm googel das nach dann weiß du es ......



wenns das auf yp geben würde würde ich mir sorgen machen :>

cya minas

achja, wenn das jemand googeln will... lasst es^^


----------



## Lurock (25. September 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> @ Lurock: Echt nicht? Auf anderen Seiten bestimmt, google doch mal!


Weiß ich auch. Aber du hast gesagt, da gäbe es alles. Ich hab dich berichtigt.
Ich weiß schon auf welchen Seiten es was gibt... =P


----------



## Humfred (25. September 2008)

Gut nacht Minas.. achja.. weiß jemand ob das in meinem Ava ein Nilpferd oder ein Schwein ist?


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> weidner hat n sohn und kevin würde sie nicht flachlegen, sondern sie zu boden drücken, und weiteres erzählenswertes verstößt gegen die netiquette :>


nur weil einer nen sohn hat ändert das nix .. so leicht is das ..
gibt ja nid umsonst scheidungskinder .. tse


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Gut nacht Minas.. achja.. weiß jemand ob das in meinem Ava ein Nilpferd oder ein Schwein ist?


weder noch. das ist ein schwules, übergewichtiges und hässliches zebra. hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nur weil einer nen sohn hat ändert das nix .. so leicht is das ..
> gibt ja nid umsonst scheidungskinder .. tse


nuja, er würde drauf achten, dass da kein vid bei rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenns das auf yp geben würde würde ich mir sorgen machen :>
> 
> cya minas
> 
> achja, wenn das jemand googeln will... lasst es^^



is schwulenanime .. vlt mag das ja wer xD
man weis ja nie ..


----------



## Humfred (25. September 2008)

das fliegt!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> das fliegt!


es schwebt.


----------



## Minastirit (25. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> es schwebt.


es stürzt hoffentlich bald ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (25. September 2008)

Es fliegt! Die Kamera geht nur mit, es steigt immer höher..


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> es stürzt hoffentlich bald ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so fett wie das ist kann es nicht sonderlich hoch schweben (1-2m vom bioden entfernt)
naja, wenns beim aufprall stirbt kann mans immernoch grillen.


----------



## Humfred (25. September 2008)

Zebras schmecken beschissen


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Zebras schmecken beschissen


richtige soße+ bier, dann geht das.


----------



## Lurock (25. September 2008)

Ich geh dann ma' da Stump'nz mosh'n!
Bye!


----------



## Humfred (25. September 2008)

Mit Bier werden kleine Brüste auch größer.


----------



## Humfred (25. September 2008)

Ups.. dumme Flood Kontrolle..


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

cya lurock.

@ humfred:
ja, aber eine fehlende titte kannste trotzdem net durch saufen erzeugen.
du kansnt höchstens im suff eine op beantragen :> (nur dann eben nicht für die frau, sondern für dich ) :\


----------



## Humfred (25. September 2008)

Dann stopft ein Ballon das fehlende.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Dann stopft ein Ballon das fehlende.


naja, wems gefällt... ^^


----------



## Humfred (25. September 2008)

Lurock :-)


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

rofl :>

da muss er aber beim s&m aufpassen, dass die net platzt :>


----------



## Humfred (25. September 2008)

Die Peitsche macht den Ballon bestimmt kaputt..


----------



## Korgor (25. September 2008)

Nabend, um was gehts heute ?

Bloß nimmer das Yuri, kuri schuri ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Die Peitsche macht den Ballon bestimmt kaputt..


mhhh... wäre bestimmt lustig: du warst eine böse frau.. du musst ausgepeitscht werden... KNALL

erinnert mich dann an: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Db7VehzMdfM


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2008)

Um mal die Stimmung bissl zu heben


----------



## White-Frost (25. September 2008)

bin weg ja weis schreib letzte zeit nich aber höfflich bin ich schon noch XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

so, ich bin dann auch mal weg... morgen wieder schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Lurock (25. September 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Lurock :-)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. September 2008)

Sellor du alter sack hast mir gar nich gesagt dass du bei den Silberschwingen bist komm morgen mal Ts ich schaue bei euch vorbei^^


----------



## Manoroth (26. September 2008)

noch wer hier?


----------



## Crackmack (26. September 2008)

N`abend Leute

Ferien wahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`abend Leute


du bist hier echt in 99% der erste der postet oder?
guden abend erstma :>


wwaaaaaaaaaaaat? ferien? :'( need, hab erst in ner woche


----------



## Crackmack (26. September 2008)

Kann sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmmm brauch immer noch was für meine Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Kann sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


minas schon gefragt?^^


----------



## Rhokan (26. September 2008)

nabend mädels


----------



## Crackmack (26. September 2008)

So is gut aber ein bischen klein wa?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2008)

jop man erkennt nit so viel *g*

guden abend rhokan


----------



## chopi (26. September 2008)

So,nach monaten bin ich dann doch wieder in den Thread rein,allerdings nur um werbung für meinen neuen Thread zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja,sucht einfach

Und moin Kinder Gottes!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> So,nach monaten bin ich dann doch wieder in den Thread rein,allerdings nur um werbung für meinen neuen Thread zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso biste hier raus?


----------



## Crackmack (26. September 2008)

Zomg das ja noch kleiner >.<


----------



## chopi (26. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso biste hier raus?


Wenn ich das sage mögt ihr mich nicht mehr xD
Ne,die ganzen alten Luete waren raus,ihr seid halt die neue Generation^^


----------



## Crackmack (26. September 2008)

Ahhhhhhh das ding sollte doch dort hinten rein passen!!!!!! >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ahhhhhhh das ding sollte doch dort hinten rein passen!!!!!! >.<


*hust* über die zweideutigkeit mancher sätze sollte man manchmal stillscheigen :>


----------



## Crackmack (26. September 2008)

Omg denkst du immer an sowas?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2008)

nö.


----------



## Rhokan (26. September 2008)

mach halt die farblich unpassende manga sig raus ~~


----------



## Asoriel (26. September 2008)

oha ich schau ab und an in den Thread hier rein, schreib aber normal nie was, aber das ist echt extrem wie hier der Postcounter des Threads in die Höhe schießt


----------



## Rhokan (26. September 2008)

Naja, wir sind immernoch konstruktiver als so manch anderer thread^^


----------



## Crackmack (26. September 2008)

Ahhhh ich fass es nicht dämlicher arthas wiso bist du so fett????


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2008)

guck ihn dir in der beta an :>
er sieht nicht böse und gemein aus, sondern wie jmd, der sich mit milkshakes die zähne putzt. und so jemand ist nicht böse :>


----------



## Crackmack (26. September 2008)

Muhahaha geschaft oder?^^


----------



## Rhokan (26. September 2008)

im fehlt eben dieses eiskalte grinsen, das man auf grund seines helmes nichtmehr sehen kann : / wc3 ftw

wieso fügst du die dinger nicht zu einer einheitlichen größte crackmack?


----------



## Crackmack (26. September 2008)

Und Tales of the Past is auch bei 50% xD


----------



## Urengroll (26. September 2008)

hola namd! whats up?


----------



## Rhokan (26. September 2008)

nabend

lol auf der blizzard seite gibts immernoch die alten, geilen wallpapers von Reign of Chaos


----------



## Crackmack (26. September 2008)

Bin ma n bisle Knights of the Old Repuplic zocken 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. September 2008)

bin irgendwie generft und hab kein bock mehr atm .. ich geh pennen :/


----------



## Crackmack (26. September 2008)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2008)

also wenn die nachtschwärmer gepusht werden müssen ist hier aber echt verdammt tote hose^^


----------



## Rhokan (26. September 2008)

> also wenn die nachtschwärmer gepusht werden müssen ist hier aber echt verdammt tote hose^^



joa spam threads zu pushen is irgendwie armselig^^ egal

/push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. September 2008)

brrrreeeeeee


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2008)

guden tach


----------



## Oonâgh (26. September 2008)

'n Abend allerseits.. Was läuft?


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. September 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Was läuft?



Meine Nase *in das Taschentuch schnäuz*


----------



## BimmBamm (26. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Meine Nase *in das Taschentuch schnäuz*



Das war ein bisserl mehr Information, als ich eigentlich haben wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Urengroll (26. September 2008)

Besser als nichts!

So morgen noch 4 Stunden reißen und dann Wochenende und wehe es kommen wieder verrückte in den Laden, das färbt nämlich ab.................^^


----------



## Ich Buch (27. September 2008)

ich esse gerne siilberrschwingen und vorallem schwingen names selor Hrhr. welchess lvl biste jetzt bin 21 mit meiner Rhania^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (27. September 2008)

Ein gesundes "Wtf?" ist hier wohl angebracht


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Ein gesundes "Wtf?" ist hier wohl angebracht


100% agree.
hab ich was verpasst, oder was war das mit den silberschwingen? o0


----------



## Jenny84 (27. September 2008)

seit ihr alle schon am schlafen?


----------



## Manoroth (27. September 2008)

ne ich bin gerade zuhause angekommn^^ werde aba net vor 4 is bet gehn^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. September 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> ich esse gerne siilberrschwingen und vorallem schwingen names selor Hrhr. welchess lvl biste jetzt bin 21 mit meiner Rhania^^



Wat wat wat?
Rhania... Hab ich dich nicht schon irgendwann mal mit meinem großen Hammer "bekehrt"?

An meine Opfer erinnere ich mich meistens leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrigens... auch Level 21 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (27. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ist ja noch wer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. September 2008)

Joar, ich bin noch da


----------



## Manoroth (27. September 2008)

ich gehe aus prinzip nie vor so 1-2 uhr ins bett und wenn cih frei habe aus prinzip nie vor 4 uhr^^


----------



## Jenny84 (27. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich gehe aus prinzip nie vor so 1-2 uhr ins bett und wenn cih frei habe aus prinzip nie vor 4 uhr^^


nee ich geh immer dann ins bett, wenn ich müde bin.


----------



## Manoroth (27. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nee ich geh immer dann ins bett, wenn ich müde bin.



kommt bei mir aus selbe raus^^

ah ich liebe den amv^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. September 2008)

Aber ich geh nu pennen... keiner will mit mir reden, nix läuft inne Kiste, hab nix zu essen...


----------



## Manoroth (27. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber ich geh nu pennen... keiner will mit mir reden, nix läuft inne Kiste, hab nix zu essen...



dann schmeiss n dvd rein^^ und sonst gn8


----------



## Jenny84 (27. September 2008)

ich zieh mir jetzt auch noch was langweiliges im tv rein und dann geh ich auch in mein bettchen


----------



## Ematra (27. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> seit ihr alle schon am schlafen?



Nein, mit wem denn auch *grins*.

Aber ich verschwinde jetzt mal. Wünsche euch eine gute Nacht.


----------



## Crackmack (27. September 2008)

N`abend Leute 
muahahah wieder mal erster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`abend Leute
> muahahah wieder mal erster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




brrreeeeeeee


gz


----------



## White-Frost (27. September 2008)

guten abend


----------



## Lurock (27. September 2008)

Morgääähn

Wuhu, wasn Tag... Gestern 14 Uhr bis Heute 15 Uhr mit'n paar Freunden durchgezockt und bis eben gepennt.
Und wie sieht euer Wochenende so aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. September 2008)

PENNEN IST FÜR WEICHEIER
!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Morgääähn
> 
> Wuhu, wasn Tag... Gestern 14 Uhr bis Heute 15 Uhr mit'n paar Freunden durchgezockt und bis eben gepennt.
> Und wie sieht euer Wochenende so aus?
> ...




was wurd gezockt?


----------



## Lurock (27. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was wurd gezockt?


Auf der 360:
Die Simpsons, GH 3, CoD 4, 
Smackdown vs. Raw 08 und Star Wars The Force Unleashed (Einzelspieler-Modus abwechselnd >.<).
Und aufm PC:
CS:S, Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory und RTCW


----------



## Crackmack (27. September 2008)

Wen meine grakka da is kann ich auch wieder zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (27. September 2008)

Bis eben unterwegs gewesen...seit 8 Uhr gearbeitet (Umzug von meiner Stieffmutter nach Bremen)

4 Stunden Autofahrt, 1 1/12 Stunden fuddern, Rest des Tages schuften -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. September 2008)

Ich hab noch bis zum 13ten Semesterferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UND muss garnichts tun


----------



## Todesschleicher (27. September 2008)

Ich bin nächste Woche eine Woche in England
Danach 2 Wochen Ferien
...
Und Schüler haben immer noch weniger zu tun als Studis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. September 2008)

Glaubst aber auch nur du *gg* Das eine Wochenende was ich für die Hausarbeiten gebraucht habe? Kannst du das Unterbieten?


----------



## Todesschleicher (27. September 2008)

Hmm

Ich mach keine? o.o

Dumm wie ich bin -.-


----------



## S.E.Lain (27. September 2008)

abend ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (27. September 2008)

ich ärger mich atm n bisl, weil ich eigentlich heute aufn konzert molte, aber es sehr kurz-fristig (heute morgen) abgesagt wurde...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. September 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ich ärger mich atm n bisl, weil ich eigentlich heute aufn konzert molte, aber es sehr kurz-fristig (heute morgen) abgesagt wurde...



eine runde mitleid


----------



## Huntermoon (27. September 2008)

sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (27. September 2008)

von wem war den das konzert?


----------



## Crackmack (28. September 2008)

/push und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

Nun wird alles wunderbar, die Brille ist jetzt wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
guden abend^^


----------



## Rhokan (28. September 2008)

morgn!


----------



## Crackmack (28. September 2008)

und wieder /push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> und wieder /push
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mach doch ma nen neues thema statt zu pushen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (28. September 2008)

ach wie armselig das wir schon hier pushen müssen, btw für was eigentlich?^^ spätestens in 21 stunden ist der thread wieder oben^^


----------



## Crackmack (28. September 2008)

Brille komm ma Arkanisten zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Brille komm ma Arkanisten zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa, wart ma so 5-10 mins


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

so, bin dann ma off, gn8^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Grandios...
Total fertig, grade "Der Clou" geschaut (Klassiker ftw!) und nix zu tun...pennen x3


----------



## Lurock (28. September 2008)

Niemand mehr da?


----------



## Manoroth (28. September 2008)

ich bin noch da und wider ma am animes schaun^^


----------



## Krethon (28. September 2008)

Bin auch noch da und genieße gerade das neue Album von Curse. Ein Song besser als das andere.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (28. September 2008)

ah ich musste mir gerade nochma das lied reinzihn..




ich liebe das lied vor allem relativ laut, mit guten kopfhöhrern und ordentlich bass^^


----------



## Lurock (28. September 2008)

Aha, naja, dann viel Spaß beim Anime gucken und Musik hören.
Nicht wirklich was los hier....   Ich bin Stump'n plätt'n.


----------



## Crackmack (28. September 2008)

Damit hier nicht wieder gespamt wird is hier zu

~Close


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

lawl crack, wusste gar nicht, dass dun mod bist ;D


----------



## Crackmack (28. September 2008)

Bin ich au net >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bin ich au net >.<


ich weiß >.<


----------



## Crackmack (28. September 2008)

Leider >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

>.<    <---- das sieht aus, als drückt einer aufm klo ordentlich ab


----------



## Crackmack (28. September 2008)

xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

heute abend ist hier ja leer.
sind alle eure kellerwohnungen explodiert oder was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (28. September 2008)

Alle tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

so, un was machen ma dann heude?^^


----------



## Winn (28. September 2008)

Und wer ist alles an einem schönen Sonntag abend hier?^^


----------



## Crackmack (28. September 2008)

Die Mods berdohen!!!Sie sollen mich zum Mod machen!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Die Mods berdohen!!!Sie sollen mich zum Mod machen!!!


du bannst dann einfach jeden, der keine kekse mag oder :>


----------



## Crackmack (28. September 2008)

Jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

und, crack, zeigt das mod bedrohen schon erste wirkungen? :>


----------



## K0l0ss (28. September 2008)

Hm...hab gerade ne Larve an meiner Aldi-Wasserflasche gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

da wäre ein gepflegtes wtf angebracht oO


----------



## Crackmack (28. September 2008)

Roflmao
Roflmao
Roflmao
Pnw NOOB
Uberl33T HAX
PRON
WTG
FTW
ROXORZ BOXORZ
OMG
HAX
ROFLMAO
ROFLMAO
ROFLMAO
L33THAX WTG
PWN NOOBS FTW
ROFLMAO ROFLMAO ROFLMAOOO
GTG
LFG BRD UBRS DM ZG MG NOOB L33T
ROFLMAO 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

was ist wtg?
kenn nur wtf, wth, wtb, wts aber net wtg o0

und nochwas: wth???? xD


----------



## K0l0ss (28. September 2008)

Hm, ich glaub die Flasche halt ich der Kassierein mal unter die Nase und forder mein Geld zurück.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (28. September 2008)

Weis ich das?^^

Roflmao


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hm, ich glaub die Flasche halt ich der Kassierein mal unter die Nase und forder mein Geld zurück.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


beeil dich, sonst schlüpftdie larve :>


----------



## K0l0ss (28. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> beeil dich, sonst schlüpftdie larve :>



Die wurde leider unglücklicher Weise vom Deckel zertrennt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

so, bin dann mal wieder star wars episode 3 gucken, bis nachher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2008)

warum packen sic hzZ eigendlich alle so ne anime tussi als hintergrundbild rein??


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

heiii LoD du auch wieder hier cool^^


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

wuuuahh keiner antwortet mir ... keiner mag mich ^^

egal sauf ich halt einsam weiter^^


----------------
Now playing: Matthias Reim - Küssen oder so
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wuuuahh keiner antwortet mir ... keiner mag mich ^^
> 
> egal sauf ich halt einsam weiter^^


ich bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Hab die einzige gute Szene am Film gesehen...die Kämpfe...der Rest ist eh lahm^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

ich gucks aus prinzip

star wars fan, seit ich das erst mal episode 4 gesehen hab :>


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

hab alle Teile hier bei mir^^ und letztens erst wieder die alten Episoden wieder angeschaut....hach wie liebe ich die Streitgespräche zwischen R2D2 udn C3PO^^


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

Hey im Sig Bewertungs Thread bin ich jetzt ein Ausländer Hasser^^

Geil....frag mich was die beste Freundin meiner Frau dazu sagen würde^^ ....

einfach nur lollig



----------------
Now playing: Matthias Reim - Sag mir, daß es wahr ist
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

naja, wie gesagt, er soll den vorschlag mim bannen gerne carcha machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

echt mal^^....ach egal...mir latte...hmm latte....Assoziation zu ner Latte macchiato


----------



## Siktir Git Lan (28. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, wie gesagt, er soll den vorschlag mim bannen gerne carcha machen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mache ich gerne.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> echt mal^^....ach egal...mir latte...hmm latte....Assoziation zu ner Latte macchiato


also ist latte egal, also ist dir cappuccino egal, also ist dir italien egal, also bist dun ausländerhasser!

achja, vorsicht: dieser post enthält spuren von ironie.


----------



## Minastirit (28. September 2008)

hi
und cya^^

hab grad neues bild gemacht *hofft auf ne bewertung im designthread* lalala .. 
naja und nun geh ich pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 blöde uhr meint ist so spät^^


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

wuuah meine güte dann tu es^^


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

Ihh pöses doppelpost^^


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hi
> und cya^^
> 
> hab grad neues bild gemacht *hofft auf ne bewertung im designthread* lalala ..
> ...





n8i udn ja werd mal reinschaun minas^^


Grüne schrieb:


> also ist latte egal, also ist dir cappuccino egal, also ist dir italien egal, also bist dun ausländerhasser!



Ne Cappu is legger, Pizzza is legger..ach mein gott ich liebe italien, frankreich, china, japan, thailand,russisch, etc....








essen zu gehen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

waaah dracun, nu hab ich hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

würd ja gern sagen bestell ne pizza nur glaub die treten dich wenn du jetzt noch ankommst^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> würd ja gern sagen bestell ne pizza nur glaub die treten dich wenn du jetzt noch ankommst^^


awas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schonma um 3 uhr nachts beim imbiss angerufen?^^
als niemand ran ging im internet nach nem nachtlieferservice geguckt, aber ausser schamlippenverkleinerung bekam ich keine guten angebote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. September 2008)

bbrrrreeeeeeee


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

ai gude


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> awas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




LOL Weg schmeiß vor lachen^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. September 2008)

irgendwie will ich nicht ausschalten^^


----------



## White-Frost (28. September 2008)

so star wars angeschaut wollte nur kurz hallo und gute nacht sagen^^


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2008)

Siktir schrieb:


> Mache ich gerne.




Er hat grad 3 Permbans gekriegt 
2 von Tiku und einen von mir *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Er hat grad 3 Permbans gekriegt
> 2 von Tiku und einen von mir *g*


sehr schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> LOL Weg schmeiß vor lachen^^


naja, aber das war schon ein extrem günstiges angebot und dann noch aus polen.
das einzige prob war/ist, dass ich ein mann bin. aber ich glaub, das hätten die auch behoben.


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Er hat grad 3 Permbans gekriegt
> 2 von Tiku und einen von mir *g*




Lol^^

genial der is 3 x auf ewig gebannt also sicherer kann es net sein^^

aber denke eure bans gehen über die email und aus diesem grund den sehen wir bestimmt bald wieder^^
und wenn die bans über ip gehen wirds auch unmöglich den dauerhaft zu verscheuchen^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Er hat grad 3 Permbans gekriegt
> 2 von Tiku und einen von mir *g*



hihi also bringt melden doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw charcha deine sig ist zu hoch !!! MELDENNN WAAA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Lol^^
> 
> genial der is 3 x auf ewig gebannt also sicherer kann es net sein^^
> 
> ...


wenn der bann jedoch nachm iq geht sieht man den nie wieder.


----------



## Minastirit (28. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Lol^^
> 
> genial der is 3 x auf ewig gebannt also sicherer kann es net sein^^
> 
> ...



über mac addy dann muss er neuen pc kaufen (oder wissen wie)
also e-mail/mac/ip ban .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is aber aufwand wie weis uach nid ^^


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hihi also bringt melden doch was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




recht hast...die sig (bilder sind allein 200 hoch)...PÖSER MOD^^


----------



## Crackmack (28. September 2008)

Was geht?Dammt bin immer noch kein Mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. September 2008)

wirst du auch nie werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich ja auch nid^^


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

Minas das war ein ganz gemeiner angriff auf meine PS SKillz^^


i mag dich net mehr^^


aber recht haste ja^^


i find zumindest das mir meine Sig zumindest gelungen ist^^ und für mich als anfänger^^


hach egal *i liebe meine sig^^*


----------------
Now playing: Matthias Reim - Immer wieder
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hihi also bringt melden doch was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du nicht gerade ne 1024x768 Auflösung hast, ist die unter 200px 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

chefchen i hab ne auflösung von 1280*1024 und deine bilder sind allein 200 hoch und dann noch den kleenen text dazu^^

also PÖSER PÖSER MOD^^

*immer noch angst vorm hammer hab*

Hier kommt der Beweis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. September 2008)

nur weil mein 2nd screen klein ist -.- ja ich kauf mir bald 22 oder 24 als haupt und den 19er als 2nd
blöder 17er nerft^^

dracun hat trozdem recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich musste ändern weil sig 200pixel hoch war + 1line texte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wir sind ja nicht so und melden dich *g*


----------



## Lurock (28. September 2008)

Nabend


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

nabend lurock^^


----------



## Crackmack (28. September 2008)

Minas? GeForce 7300 sollte reichen oda? Bei den anderen wurd ich bimmer im letzten moment überboten xD


----------



## Minastirit (28. September 2008)

hiho .. so ich geh pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst wach ich morgen nimmer auf


----------



## Minastirit (28. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Minas? GeForce 7300 sollte reichen oda? Bei den anderen wurd ich bimmer im letzten moment überboten xD



kp ^^ müssts mir ma ankuken morgen
*seine geforce 8800gtx mag*
ja ich weis gibt bessere mitlerweile aber die reicht mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (28. September 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Urengroll (28. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kp ^^ müssts mir ma ankuken morgen
> *seine geforce 8800gtx mag*
> ja ich weis gibt bessere mitlerweile aber die reicht mir
> 
> ...




kann man das essen?


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

soo auch mal wech bin...bye bye bis die tage^^


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2008)

Ih, der Dingsda hört Matthias Reim


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kp ^^ müssts mir ma ankuken morgen
> *seine geforce 8800gtx mag*
> ja ich weis gibt bessere mitlerweile aber die reicht mir
> 
> ...


Reicht sowas von noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ih, der Dingsda hört Matthias Reim




jaa ab und an^^ und i heiß *Dracun*^^

Dafür aber auch Queen, Pink FLoyd, Manowar, Onkelz, eigentlich alles was mir gefällt^^


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nabend



Deine Signatur ist zu hoch ;P


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> jaa ab und an^^ und i heiß *Dracun*^^
> 
> Dafür aber auch Queen, Pink FLoyd, Manowar, Onkelz, eigentlich alles was mir gefällt^^



Flooooyd! \o/


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

siehste jetzt is deine sig auch im rahmen^^

und was bedeutet das letze zeichen??^^ kapier ich net nach Flooooooyd^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Deine Signatur ist zu hoch ;P


Das macht doch nichts... =P


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

das letzte bedeutet lol.


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2008)

aso^^..... aber warum lol zu Pink Floyd??

da hat einer keine Ahnung^^

Carcha...das is net nett..Pink Floyd is ne gottgleiche band und deren Musik einfahc nur göttlich^^...aber egal will ja niemand zu seinem Glück zwingen^^


----------



## Urengroll (28. September 2008)

von todschleicher die sig ist ok so..............^^


----------



## Lurock (28. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> aso^^..... aber warum lol zu Pink Floyd??
> 
> da hat einer keine Ahnung^^
> 
> Carcha...das is net nett..Pink Floyd is ne gottgleiche band und deren Musik einfahc nur göttlich^^...aber egal will ja niemand zu seinem Glück zwingen^^


Es heißt nicht "lol"...
Das ist ein Smilie, der beide Arme in die Luft streckt.
Ein Ausdruck von Jubel. \o/

Edit: Sarkasmus weggewischt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

so, bin dann mal off, gn8 leute.


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Es heißt nicht "lol"...
> Das ist ein Smilie, der beide Arme in die Luft streckt.
> Ein Ausdruck von Jubel. \o/
> 
> Edit: Sarkasmus weggewischt.


 habs immer als lol interpretiert...und es hat nie geschadet...

Wieder was gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> habs immer als lol interpretiert...und es hat nie geschadet...
> 
> Wieder was gelernt
> 
> ...



*slap*

horscht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> *slap*
> 
> horscht!
> 
> ...


 
AUAAAAA!!!

Nimm deinen bescheuerten Banhammer aus der hand bevor du jemanden schlägst! *heul*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (28. September 2008)

lol der charcha forentroll ist wieder da


----------



## Carcharoth (29. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> lol der charcha forentroll ist wieder da



BAN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Just Kidding ;P


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

Wan werd ich Mod?Wan werd ich Mod?Wan werd ich Mod?Wan werd ich Mod?Wan werd ich Mod?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. September 2008)

da wird vorher tonk pils mod^^ btw ich finde: pente sollte der moderatorenjb entrissen werden da er nur aus werbegründen mit LOD hier ist... finde ich echt scheisse^^

naja gute nacht^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

So ich mach mich mal in die Heia^^ 
Hab ja einiges konstruktives geleistet heute^^


----------



## Urengroll (29. September 2008)

Ach wie wird man den Mod hier?

Mal interessen halber frage!^^


----------



## m0rg0th (29. September 2008)

Niemand mehr wach? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (29. September 2008)

doch ich^^


----------



## Greeki (29. September 2008)

same.


----------



## Manoroth (29. September 2008)

na was macht ihr so?(ausser versuchen einzuschlafn/wach zu bleiben je nach dem^^)


----------



## Greeki (29. September 2008)

Irc Chatten, in Foren diskutieren und Filme saugen.


----------



## Manoroth (29. September 2008)

hab mir gerade das angehört



echt merkwürdig das lied...

und sonst bin cih wider ma am animes schaun und musik runterladn


----------



## Rhokan (29. September 2008)

Nabend, also für heute hätten wir ja schon ein Thema


----------



## Lurock (29. September 2008)

Namd

Das wäre?


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

Wieso baut Boll soviel scheiße mit Filmen?


----------



## Rhokan (29. September 2008)

Was man alles in die Mikrowelle stecken kann, der letzte Thread darüber wurde gerade geschlossen mit folgender Aufforderung^^



> Ihr dürft gern im Nachtschwärmer weiterschreiben... zumindest bis morgen früh wink.gif





> Wieso baut Boll soviel scheiße mit Filmen?



Hat vier Buchstaben, kommt spielen wir hangman, lol

_ _ _ _


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso baut Boll soviel scheiße mit Filmen?


weil er als regisseur soviel talent hat wie ne tote spitzmaus, wobei die selbst noch bessere dialoge bringen würde: nml keine!


----------



## Lurock (29. September 2008)

Das Thema existiert doch schon seit Jahren... -.-


----------



## Rhokan (29. September 2008)

mh ... joa, okay, das thema war jetzt net so der bringer, hat wer was besseres?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

nuja, ich würde jetzt die standart frage: "warum liegt da stroh? " fragen, aber da es das auch seit jahren gibt wirds wohl auch nicht zu einer regen diskussion beitragen.


----------



## Rhokan (29. September 2008)

Heidenfest-Thread ist auch kaum zu bremsen


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nuja, ich würde jetzt die standart frage: "warum liegt da stroh? " fragen, aber da es das auch seit jahren gibt wirds wohl auch nicht zu einer regen diskussion beitragen.


Wir könnten uns aber auch über Themen unterhalten wie:
"Wieso gibt es Gott und wer bin Ich?" Aber diese Themen sind auch shcon seeeeehr alt


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

N`abend


----------



## Rhokan (29. September 2008)

Wie wärs mit "Oh mein Gott, wie werden alle sterben"

namd cracki


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir könnten uns aber auch über Themen unterhalten wie:
> "Wieso gibt es Gott und wer bin Ich?" Aber diese Themen sind auch shcon seeeeehr alt


vor der frage wieso gibt es gott steht egtl die frage, obs ihn gibt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`abend


bist ja auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mich gewundert, warum du hier nicht eröffnet hast :>


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> vor der frage wieso gibt es gott steht egtl die frage, obs ihn gibt...


Auch wieder wahr.
Aber danach müsste eigentlich noch stehen "Wie ist Gott entstanden?"


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

Meine grakka funkt nich so wie ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (29. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch wieder wahr.
> Aber danach müsste eigentlich noch stehen "Wie ist Gott entstanden?"


Gott ist nicht entstanden, er war schon immer da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollmastere (29. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch wieder wahr.
> Aber danach müsste eigentlich noch stehen "Wie ist Gott entstanden?"



Jaja
Irgendwie kann man das "Jaja" immer gebrauchen, passt einfach immer und überall hin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch wieder wahr.
> Aber danach müsste eigentlich noch stehen "Wie ist Gott entstanden?"


gibts ihn? wenn ja->wie ist er entstanden-> wieso chillt er nur rum und macht nix



              wenn nein-> wie ist der mythos entstanden-> warum fallen noch so viele drauf rein


----------



## Rhokan (29. September 2008)

> "Wie ist Gott entstanden?"



Naja, da haste imemrhin ne 50% Chance wenn du zwischen Hogger und Chuck Norris wählst...


Niveau, niveau


----------



## Happening (29. September 2008)

100. post!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (29. September 2008)

gratz


----------



## Lurock (29. September 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> 100. post!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Drecksspammer!


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

Pfff das is gar nix dafür kriegst nichma nen Kecks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso chillt er nur rum und macht nix


Woher willst du aber wissen, wenn es ihn geben würde, das er nichts macht?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Pfff das is gar nix dafür kriegst nichma nen Kecks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dafür bekommt man hier nur nen feuchten händedruck... und zwar ins gesicht :\


----------



## Happening (29. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Pfff das is gar nix dafür kriegst nichma nen Kecks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pff.. ich will auch garkeinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

Pff mir doch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Woher willst du aber wissen, wenn es ihn geben würde, das er nichts macht?


woran belegst du denn, dass er was macht?
krieg, leid, etc überall. glaubst du er sitzt oben mit popcorn und guckt uns zu, weil sein sohn für uns alle nen himmelsrezz gebucht hat?


----------



## Happening (29. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Pff mir doch egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pff mir auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (29. September 2008)

Nabend


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

[attachment=5080:ban_key.gif]


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

ich will aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


giev cookies.


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> woran belegst du denn, dass er was macht?
> krieg, leid, etc überall. glaubst du er sitzt oben mit popcorn und guckt uns zu, weil sein sohn für uns alle nen himmelsrezz gebucht hat?


Vielleicht sind Kriege, Leid etc. für das Leben von Wichtigkeit? Weiß das Jemand?
Naja egal..  ich glaube das führt irgendwann zu einer endlosen Diskussion.


----------



## Happening (29. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> [attachment=5080:ban_key.gif]


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (29. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Drecksspammer!



sagt der mit über 8k posts^^


----------



## Rhokan (29. September 2008)

> krieg, leid, etc überall. glaubst du er sitzt oben mit popcorn und guckt uns zu, weil sein sohn für uns alle nen himmelsrezz gebucht hat?



Nunja, stell dir mal vor du bist so ein armer kleiner Rifleman in Warcraft 3 und musst die Taten der großen Metallhand im Himmel ergründen.... die schickt dich auch aus langweile zum nächsten creepspot


----------



## Lurock (29. September 2008)

Nabend Siu


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind Kriege, Leid etc. für das Leben von Wichtigkeit? Weiß das Jemand?


naja, das würde ja wieder dazu führen, eine diskussion zu starten, ob das gute ohne das böse existieren kann, bzw ob es ohne böses noch gutes gäbe, weil das gute nicht in gegensatz zu etwas stehen würde, es also nicht mehr als gut zu erkennen ist.
da das aber wirklich endlos hinausläuft...^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. September 2008)

ev macht gott kriege um seinen grössten fehler zu beheben: den menschen


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, das würde ja wieder dazu führen, eine diskussion zu starten, ob das gute ohne das böse existieren kann, bzw ob es ohne böses noch gutes gäbe, weil das gute nicht in gegensatz zu etwas stehen würde, es also nicht mehr als gut zu erkennen ist.
> da das aber wirklich endlos hinausläuft...^^


Philosophie ist schon interesannt


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

Lurock

I took the red pill.
*****
Beiträge: 8.128

Ahhhhja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ich tu jetzt mal so als würd ich keine Ironie verstehen)

Naja

Zum Thema Gott:

Gibt es ihn?
Physisch gesehen, nein.
Warum fallen trotzdem so viele auf die Geschichten rein:
Weil es ein typisch menschlicher Zug ist, sich einer höher gestellten Institution anzuvertrauen. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend ankultiviert worden, dadurch dass es immer eine herrschende Klasse und eine arbeitende Klasse gab. Und der Mensch braucht schlicht einen vertrauenswürdigen Ansprechpartner. Weil der Mensch seine Probleme aussprechen will. Und wenn die Themen nicht so sind, dass er sie mit jemandem real vorhandenen austauschen will, dann spricht er sie eben etwas imaginärem gegenüber aus. Und da ein unsichtbarer Freund peinlich ist, nimmt er Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. September 2008)

Mmmh, Razyl, du spielst net zufällig auf Erengrad?


----------



## Manoroth (29. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, Razyl, du spielst net zufällig auf Erengrad?



ich spiele auf erengrad^^ chaos barbar


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, Razyl, du spielst net zufällig auf Erengrad?


Nicht wirklich.


Aber was ich mich grade Frage: Wann hält der Thread Counter eigentlich an? Seite 1742 wenn ich mich net irren sollte...


----------



## Dracun (29. September 2008)

lol müssen wir jetzt hier in unserem lockeren sinnlosen spam fred jetzt schon theologische grundsatz diskussionen führen??

und wenn ja LEUTZ ES GIBT NUR EINEN WAHREN GOTT:

*BelaFarinRod*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> lol müssen wir jetzt hier in unserem lockeren sinnlosen spam fred jetzt schon theologische grundsatz diskussionen führen??
> 
> und wenn ja LEUTZ ES GIBT NUR EINEN WAHREN GOTT:
> 
> ...


soll ick jetzt den knaller zünden?
zünd den knaller *paff* IRRE!

btw: wieso nicht. ein bisschen nachdenken schadet nie, und abseits des ganzen gespammes ist sowas doch erfrischend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> lol müssen wir jetzt hier in unserem lockeren sinnlosen spam fred jetzt schon theologische grundsatz diskussionen führen??


Was hast du dagegen? Ist doch recht interesannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich spiele auf erengrad^^ chaos barbar


Ich auch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sry crack, aber du bist immer noch nicht mod, also nix mit ~close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wäre mal ganz witzig den Thread hier zu closen


----------



## Siu (29. September 2008)

Diskussionen über Gott, dessen wahre Existenz nie bewiesen worden ist, sind schon zur Genüge durchgekaut worden und deshalb hier, jetzt sinnfrei -.-


----------



## Lurock (29. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> lol müssen wir jetzt hier in unserem lockeren sinnlosen spam fred jetzt schon theologische grundsatz diskussionen führen??


Am Anfang wurden hier durchaus Diskussionen geführt, aber später wurde er zum "lockeren sinnlosen Spam-Fred"...


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> lol müssen wir jetzt hier in unserem lockeren sinnlosen spam fred jetzt schon theologische grundsatz diskussionen führen??
> 
> und wenn ja LEUTZ ES GIBT NUR EINEN WAHREN GOTT:
> 
> ...




/SIGN !!!!
 UND ZWAR SOWAS VON!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Diskussionen über Gott, dessen wahre Existenz nie bewiesen worden ist, sind schon zur Genüge durchgekaut worden und deshalb hier, jetzt sinnfrei -.-


sinnfreier als das restliche besprochene hier? o0


----------



## Marvîn (29. September 2008)

Zum Momentanen Thema ein Spruch den ich letztens iwo gesehen habe:

_Religionskriege sind Streitereien zwischen Erwachsenen, in denen es darum geht, 
wer den besseren imaginären Freund hat._​


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Diskussionen über Gott, dessen wahre Existenz nie bewiesen worden ist, sind schon zur Genüge durchgekaut worden und deshalb hier, jetzt sinnfrei -.-


Philospohie ist nie sinnfrei.
Es gibt auch heutzutage eine Menge Philosophen die sich mit diesen bisher ungeklärten Thema beschaffen. Kein Philosoph konnte bisher beweisen das es Entweder: Gott gibt oder dass es Gott nicht gibt.


----------



## Manoroth (29. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Diskussionen über Gott, dessen wahre Existenz nie bewiesen worden ist, sind schon zur Genüge durchgekaut worden und deshalb hier, jetzt sinnfrei -.-



seien wir ma ehrlich. der ganze thread hier ist relativ sinnfrei^^

also kommts auf was zusätzliches sinnfreies auch nemmer drauf an


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Zum Momentanen Thema ein Spruch den ich letztens iwo gesehen habe:
> 
> _Religionskriege sind Streitereien zwischen Erwachsenen, in denen es darum geht,
> wer den besseren imaginären Freund hat._​


gbo


----------



## Rhokan (29. September 2008)

> sinnfreier als das restliche besprochene hier? o0



Wir könnten ne noch viel größere Diskussion führen ob sowas überhaupt möglich ist


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

Der Werte und Normen-Unterricht hat mir die Philosophie versaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. September 2008)

nee lass mal hab mit dem sogenannten "Gott" schon lange abgeschlossen ... Als damals (ich war in der 5 Klasse) mein Opa gestorben ist....er hatte vorher den Krebs besiegt und auf einmal plötzlich is er wieder da .. und ab da wars das mit dem Glauben (natürlich weiß ich heutzutage das Krebs jederzeit wieder ausbrechen kann, aber damals nun ja hat es mich in meinem Glauben erschüttert) und als mein Kleiner Schatz geboren wurde, gabs en paar Probs und i hab nur nach oben geschaut und versprochen ... "wenn es dich riesen arsch geben sollte und meinem sohn etwas passiert glaub mir ich komme zu dir un trete dir dermaßen in den arsch das du net mehr weißt ob du nun unsterblich bist oder net"

Ja war en bissel angesäuert udn ich habe wirklich so im kreissaal gesprochen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wir könnten ne noch viel größere Diskussion führen ob sowas überhaupt möglich ist


dafür müsste man aber sowas wie eine skala von "sinnfreiheit" machen. aber da je nach mensch die ansicht ob etwas sinn macht oder nicht anders ist, ist so eine liste sinnlos, und somit auch so eine diskussion :>


----------



## Siu (29. September 2008)

Da sich hier seit geraumer Zeit nur noch unterhalten wird, fernab von ernsthaften Diskussionen, ist eine Gottes-Diskussion sinnfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Da sich hier seit geraumer Zeit nur noch unterhalten wird, fernab von ernsthaften Diskussionen, ist eine Gottes-Diskussion sinnfrei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Word.


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

Was mit grad noch so einfällt:
Warum gibt es eigentlich das Fach Philosophie nicht an Schulen? 
Ich denke, vielen Schülern würde so ein fach Begeistern wenn sie sich mal damit beschäftigen würden.


----------



## Minastirit (29. September 2008)

hiho^^
also @ topic .. wenn es gott gibt dann hat er einen grossen bildschirm erfunden und ich danke ihm dafür^^
<-- glaubt nur an sich selbst .. und zahlt keine kirchensteuer.. 
soviel dazu ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was mit grad noch so einfällt:
> Warum gibt es eigentlich das Fach Philosophie nicht an Schulen?
> Ich denke, vielen Schülern würde so ein fach Begeistern wenn sie sich mal damit beschäftigen würden.


gibt es. und ab nächstem jahr werd ich den kurs belegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was mit grad noch so einfällt:
> Warum gibt es eigentlich das Fach Philosophie nicht an Schulen?
> Ich denke, vielen Schülern würde so ein fach Begeistern wenn sie sich mal damit beschäftigen würden.



also bei uns gabs das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (29. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Philospohie ist nie sinnfrei.
> Es gibt auch heutzutage eine Menge Philosophen die sich mit diesen bisher ungeklärten Thema beschaffen. Kein Philosoph konnte bisher beweisen das es Entweder: Gott gibt oder dass es Gott nicht gibt.



Wenn es keiner beweisen kann, dürfte ja eigentlich keiner glauben dass es ihn gibt,

*Wusstet ihr schon dass wir alle nur Spielfiguren sind in einem Spiel Namens "World of Humancraft"?
Dass Spiel wird von hochintelligenten Tannenbäumen gespielt.*

Daran glaube ich jetzt solange, bis du mir beweisen kannst das es nicht so ist. 
Das ist eigentlich auch so ein Quatsch wie mit Gott, ich glaube nicht solange nicht an ihn bis ich ihn bemerke.


----------



## Trollmastere (29. September 2008)

Jaja


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> also bei uns gabs das nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei mir auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber da wir es gerade in Ethik behandeln isses ganz witzig (leider diksuttieren wir solche sachen net mal selber durch-.-)


----------



## Siu (29. September 2008)

Nicht verallgemeinern. Ist von Schule zu Schule unterschiedlich.
Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass mir ein paar Dikussionen im Religionsunterricht wirklich gefielen. Aber manches ist einfach nur öde^^


----------



## Rhokan (29. September 2008)

> Daran glaube ich jetzt solange, bis du mir beweisen kannst das es nicht so ist.
> Das ist eigentlich auch so ein Quatsch wie mit Gott, ich glaube nicht solange nicht an ihn bis ich ihn bemerke.



Last Thursdayrism ftw!




> . Ist von Schule zu Schule unterschiedlich.



Ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bei mir auch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich streit mich die ganze zeit mit meiner reli-lehrerein (ja, muss in reli) wegen gott und gut und böse.^^
bisher konnte sie mich aber mit ihren argumenten nicht überzeugen, was vll auch daran liegt, dass ihre argumente sich genauso wie vieles anderes auf  einfachen glauben und nicht auf wissen beruhen.

aber wie gesagt, ab nächstem jahr endlich philosophie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich streit mich die ganze zeit mit meiner reli-lehrerein (ja, muss in reli) wegen gott und gut und böse.^^
> bisher konnte sie mich aber mit ihren argumenten nicht überzeugen, was vll auch daran liegt, dass ihre argumente sich genauso wie vieles auf  einfachen glauben und nicht auf wissen beruhen.


Das mag wohl daran liegen das ein großer Teil der Religionslehrer selbst religiös sind... obwohl unsere Reliteilklasse hat einen Lehrer in den Fach, derist selber net religiös und glaubt auch nicht an gott


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> nee lass mal hab mit dem sogenannten "Gott" schon lange abgeschlossen ... Als damals (ich war in der 5 Klasse) mein Opa gestorben ist....er hatte vorher den Krebs besiegt und auf einmal plötzlich is er wieder da ..



Als ich das gelesen hab musste ich an ein Lied denken^^

Planlos - Himmel oder Hölle


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

is der thred sinvoll?
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1032893


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das mag wohl daran liegen das ein großer Teil der Religionslehrer selbst religiös sind... obwohl unsere Reliteilklasse hat einen Lehrer in den Fach, derist selber net religiös und glaubt auch nicht an gott


das mag stimmen. aber es ist immer interessant zu sehen, wie sehr sie sich dann an ihren glauben und ihre ansichten klammern.


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> is der thred sinvoll?
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1032893


Naja nicht wirklich. Aber immer wieder lustig zu sehen, dass Leute sich für solche Votings interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (29. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> is der thred sinvoll?
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1032893



Ich finde ihn unnötig.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> is der thred sinvoll?
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1032893


jup, sowas hat dem forum gefehlt.


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

Uiuiuiui dan geh ich das im IRC melden und hoffe das ich ein Mod werd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollmastere (29. September 2008)

Jaja


----------



## Rhokan (29. September 2008)

> Uiuiuiui dan geh ich das im IRC melden und hoffe das ich ein Mod werd tongue.gif



O.o


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Uiuiuiui dan geh ich das im IRC melden und hoffe das ich ein Mod werd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und dann closed du den Thread hier? 
Naja wir User "danken" es dir dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDit: an Trollmastere : Öhm jaja


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

Trollmastere schrieb:


> Jaja


Muss....*keuch*.........TÖTEN!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Trollmastere schrieb:


> Jaja


es riecht nach... troll...
wenn du soweit bist, sätze mit mehr als einem wort zu bilden und diese nach dem schema "subjekt ,prädikat, objekt, sag bescheid.


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

Schalala...ich hör Allimania 1 x3 XD


----------



## Marvîn (29. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Schalala...ich hör Allimania 1 x3 XD



A19 ist 19 mal so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i love Alimaniaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

ich höre grade


----------



## Rhokan (29. September 2008)

Wenn wir schon bei Musik sind.... wann kommt denn jetzt twilight of the thundergod raus? auf der myspace seite von amon amarth steht morgen glaub


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

@Grüne Brille:

Dein Musikgeschmack wird mir immer sympathischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (29. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei Musik sind.... wann kommt denn jetzt twilight of the thundergod raus? auf der myspace seite von amon amarth steht morgen glaub



Ich weiß nicht, meinte das war 1.10 oder?


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

Ich hör grad 

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! bei mir funlt das wieder mal nich-.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei Musik sind.... wann kommt denn jetzt twilight of the thundergod raus? auf der myspace seite von amon amarth steht morgen glaub


ich dachte, das wäre schon draußen o0 also zumindest in schweden+ england.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich hör grad



so, crack, habs ma verbessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und NOCHMA für dich: beim youtube link nur das zeug hinter dem = einfügen zwischen die beiden youtube zeichen ^^


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

WIZO, Offspring, Onkelz, Ärzte....

Ich werd zum Spammer xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> WIZO, Offspring, Onkelz, Ärzte....
> 
> Ich werd zum Spammer xD


bei solchen bands ist das erlaubt :>


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

Boa meine Grakka spinnt und ich kann nich zocken >,<


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Boa meine Grakka spinnt und ich kann nich zocken >,<


muahah, das ist mies :>
so drauf gefreut, und jetzt kannste damit nicht ma zocken :<


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

Minas biste da?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Minas biste da?


guck bei minas acc einfach, ob er on oder off ist o0


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

Scheisse vergessen was ich fragen wollte>.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

kurzzeitgedächtnis failed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. September 2008)

ne bin nid da ... ich tu nur so^^
bild verbessert

Welches is besser?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

Das untere aso jetzt weis ichs wieder 
Sag ma weist n du obs in der Schweiz irgend wo ein 0:00 verkaufsevent von Wotlk giibt?^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

Das ist sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ziemlich perfekt^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

puh, da kann ich mich nicht genau entscheiden :>
bild 1: schrift ist net so toll
bild 2: schrift ist zwar besser, aber auch wenn vegeta in der supersayajin form ist, erscheint er mir ein bisschen zu hell.
die blauen energiestreifen (ich nenns einfach mal so) würden auch in bild 1 gut kommen.


----------



## Minastirit (29. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das untere aso jetzt weis ichs wieder
> Sag ma weist n du obs in der Schweiz irgend wo ein 0:00 verkaufsevent von Wotlk giibt?^^


nicht das ich wüsste

btrw hab nun aktualisiert klenigkeit die mich gestört hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ebene vergessen anzuklicken


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

hm also so vom gesamtbild... auch wenn wie gesagt beide ziemlich gut sind, 2. bild gefällt mir dann doch n bissi besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

Sagt ma weis wer wie man bei Gimp ausschneiden kann?^^


----------



## Minastirit (29. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm also so vom gesamtbild... auch wenn wie gesagt beide ziemlich gut sind, 2. bild gefällt mir dann doch n bissi besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 ist ja auch überarbeitung von 1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagt ma weis wer wie man bei Gimp ausschneiden kann?^^



hat so ein teil da mit dem man ausschneiden kann .. kp wie das genau heisst .d
http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&...-8&oe=utf-8
-> http://gimps.de/gimp/bilder-fotos/ausschneiden/index.htm


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

meinste zuschneiden?
bereich von bild oder ebene entfernen


----------



## Minastirit (29. September 2008)

oder er liest meine links
naja ich geh dann ma off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hat so ein teil da mit dem man ausschneiden kann .. kp wie das genau heisst .d
> http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&...-8&oe=utf-8
> -> http://gimps.de/gimp/bilder-fotos/ausschneiden/index.htm


"Starke Frauen bearbeiten eigene Bilder und Foto Portraits mit Gimp, um Frisuren im Bild freilegen oder ausschneiden zu können. "
rofl :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

gn8 minas


----------



## Minastirit (29. September 2008)

eher ein tut das euch interessieren würde^^

Wie man Titen grösser machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


© geht an fireball @gfx-sector.de
1. Als erstes öffnen wir unser zu bearbeitentes Bild
2. Als nächsten klicken wir auf Filter - Verflüssigen (oder einfach Umsch. + Strg. + X)
3. Dann drücken wir "B" oder auf das Aufblasen Werkzeug undstellen wir rechts unsere Werte ein (könnt ihr einfach rumexperimentieren)
Meine Werte sind im Moment 152/50/100/80 also fast die Standardeinstellungen
Dann "blasen" wir einfach drauf los! Ihr nehmt den Pinsel und drückt für einen kleinen Augenblick auf die Titten  Danach mit OK bestätigen und fertig!


So einfach kann man(n) heutzutage Busen vergrößern


----------



## Trollmastere (29. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> es riecht nach... troll...
> wenn du soweit bist, sätze mit mehr als einem wort zu bilden und diese nach dem schema "subjekt ,prädikat, objekt, sag bescheid.



Jaja ich kann jaja Sätze bilden nach der Jaja-Vorgabe im Jaja-Duden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> eher ein tut das euch interessieren würde^^
> 
> Wie man Titen grösser machen kann
> 
> ...


auf sowas habe ich jahrelang gewartet....


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Trollmastere schrieb:


> Jaja ich kann jaja Sätze bilden nach der Jaja-Vorgabe im Jaja-Duden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da du so früh auf meinen post antwortest vermute ich, du warst entweder afk, oder hast bis eben darüber nachgedacht, was du schreiben sollst, wobei das ergebnis dieser (auf deine offensichtlichen geistigen leistungen bezgen) mühe erbärmlich ist.


----------



## Lurock (29. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei solchen bands ist das erlaubt :>


Du hörst die Ärzte? 
Für mich sind das Lügner.

Außerdem hasse ich Punk-Rock.
1. Weil ich die Musik und die hässlichen Stimmen nicht mag.
2. Weil ich die Höhrer nicht mag, mit ihrem Anarchiemüll!
Ohne Ordnung und Gesetze gäb es nichts. Kein Land der
Welt könnte den Zustand der Anarchie halten, es würde 
sofort das Chaos ausbrechen, weil es zuviele Idioten gibt
und dann wären die Anarchie-Schreier die ersten, die in ihrer
eigenen Scheiße verrecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An die Ärzte:


So, bin dann auch mal weg für heute Abend, bye!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du hörst die Ärzte?
> Für mich sind das Lügner.
> 
> 
> ...


ich weiss, dass farin seinen kommentar im gegensatz zu den toten hosen nicht zurückgezogen hat. trotzdem höre ich sie, weil mir manche lieder gefallen.
naja, die leute, die jetzt nach anarchie rufen werden die ersten sein, die in dem system verrecken.


----------



## Trollmastere (29. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> da du so früh auf meinen post antwortest vermute ich, du warst entweder afk, oder hast bis eben darüber nachgedacht, was du schreiben sollst, wobei das ergebnis dieser (auf deine offensichtlichen geistigen leistungen bezgen) mühe erbärmlich ist.



Ja war am TV schauen und ein bisschen surfen...ich will dich oder euch nicht weiter belästigen
und verabschiede mich schon mal für heute.
Wünsche allen gute Nacht und bis bald  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

Ahhh mist bei mir steht nirgends verflüssigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ahhh mist bei mir steht nirgends verflüssigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


muss man das verstehen? o0


----------



## Manoroth (29. September 2008)

na was machter so?


----------



## Zez (29. September 2008)

Abend


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

N`aben Zez sach ma was findest an Wotlk so schlimm?^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du hörst die Ärzte?
> Für mich sind das Lügner.
> 
> Außerdem hasse ich Punk-Rock.
> ...



 Wieso sind sie Lügner?

1. Jedem das Seine
2. Nicht jeder Ärzte-Fan ist Anarcho. Ich bin (inzwischen) überzeugter Demokrat, auch wenn ich mit vielen Dingen am aktuellen System nicht einverstanden bin. Alleine wenn man überlegt, dass neulich aufm Konzert (Die Ärzte & Gäste in Uelzen) 35000 Menschen aus unserer Region waren...


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

"Im Anti-Neonazi-Lied Schrei nach Liebe von der Band Die Ärzte lautet eine Zeile: „Zwischen Störkraft und den Onkelz steht 'ne Kuschelrock-LP“, wobei diese Textpassage auf dem Album „Unplugged Rock'n'Roll Realschule“ „zwischen Störkraft und den andern“ lautet. Diese Textänderung hat für einige Verwirrung gesorgt. Farin Urlaub sagte dazu: „Wir haben daraufhin tatsächlich begeisterte E-Mails von Onkelz-Fans gekriegt, mit dem Tenor‚ Endlich habt Ihr’s verstanden!‘. Was ich eigentlich meinte, war viel härter: ‚Störkraft und die anderen‘ – das ist für mich noch viel deutlicher, dass die Onkelz ’ne Naziband sind. Wir singen jetzt auch wieder ‚Onkelz‘ für die ganzen Stumpfen. Ich weiche da keinen Deut von ab. Ich mag die nicht, nach wie vor.“"


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%C3%B6hse_Onkelz


----------



## Siu (29. September 2008)

Ich mag Ärzte :>


----------



## Noxiel (29. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Ich mag Ärzte :>



Wenn ich Privatpatient wäre und einen Geldscheißer im Keller hätte, täte ich das auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn ich Privatpatient wäre und einen Geldscheißer im Keller hätte, täte ich das auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


man muss doch kein geldscheißer sein, um privatpatient zu sein o0


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

Hmm...kann sein dass sie in einer Hinsicht eine seltsame Meinung haben...das ändert aber nichts daran, dass sie ein geniale Band sind. Allerdings wird in "Schrei nach Liebe" auch nicht gesagt, dass die Onkelz eine Naziband sind, (Ich kenne das Lied auswendig^^, das wüsste ich) sondern nur dass die Onkelz auch von Nazis gehört werden.

Und ich finde dass die ehrlichen und intelligenten Passagen überwiegen...und live sind sie oberklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Es ist halt traurig, dass viele denken, dass Onkelz Nazi´s seien. und dass die ärzte, die ich ansonsten für gut halte so eine ansicht haben, stört mich zwar,
aber das ändert nichts an ihrer guten musik!
ist zumindest meine meinung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

[attachment=5086:00728658..._500X500.jpg]

Der is doch was?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

sowas gibts auch für die xbox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist zum chatten über die live platform gedacht :>


----------



## Urengroll (29. September 2008)

It's like that....................^^



wo gibbet hier den einen IRC Channel?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

weiss nicht, ich bekomms irgendwie nie hin, da drauf zu kommen o0 :>
trotz anleitung :\


----------



## Noxiel (29. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> man muss doch kein geldscheißer sein, um privatpatient zu sein o0



Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass es ihm Forum allzuviele Deutsche gibt, die monatlich 4.012,50 &#8364; verdienen. Von Beamten, Selbständigen und Freiberuflern einmal abgesehen.


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> It's like that....................^^
> 
> 
> 
> wo gibbet hier den einen IRC Channel?


Runterladen und das hier machen :

http://my.buffed.de/user/328284/blog/view/1969227151


----------



## Urengroll (29. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Runterladen und das hier machen :
> 
> http://my.buffed.de/user/328284/blog/view/1969227151




Danke dir, ich werde es mal ausprobieren............^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass es ihm Forum allzuviele Deutsche gibt, die monatlich 4.012,50 &#8364; verdienen. Von Beamten, Selbständigen und Freiberuflern einmal abgesehen.


ich könnte mir jedoch vorstellen, dass von den 13% der deutschen, die nicht bei einer der gesetzlichen krankenversicherungen sind, hier durchaus einige posten. und das geldscheißen ist hier natürlich dann auch in relation zu sehen, ich weiß nicht genau, wie viel der durchschnittliche buffed user verdient, von daher revidiere ich mal mein urteil.

so, und nun sage ich noch gn8 @ all, ich geh dann ma


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

[attachment=5087:aAc_Superball.gif]
owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (29. September 2008)

bin drin.............^^


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2008)

Alle tot?


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

Oh ja -.-

Ich hab WoW wieder installiert, mir war langweilig xD

Is ja eh nur -etwas anderes als Blizz- und so^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. September 2008)

ich lebe gerade noch so


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Privatserver?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (30. September 2008)

42


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Po Avatar!!!!!


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Privatserver?!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Edited o.0


Po Avatar!! o.o


----------



## Melih (30. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> 42



da zeigt tikume sein po avatar :/


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

So bin dan ma Pennen n8


----------



## Melih (30. September 2008)

gn8 du frühschlafer :/


----------



## Manoroth (30. September 2008)

melih is wider ma da^^


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Naja weg eigentlich net nur Buffedcast anhören und Animes naja wens Bücher sind Mangas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> melih is wider ma da^^



jo  i´m back!


----------



## Manoroth (30. September 2008)

und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Melih (30. September 2008)

mein kolben einölen xD

ne spass

stöbere mal wieder in shoujoai.com


----------



## Manoroth (30. September 2008)

ich schaue gerade wider ma burst angel^^


----------



## Melih (30. September 2008)

naja ich glaub ich geh mal off


muss morgen bzw heute um 6 uhr aufstehen XD


----------



## Manoroth (30. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> naja ich glaub ich geh mal off
> 
> 
> muss morgen bzw heute um 6 uhr aufstehen XD



kk gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und schau bald wider im nachschwärmer vorbei^^


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

One piece band 6 Gelesen Check


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Sind alle schlafen?Frühpenner!!!


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Dumdidum selbstgespräche sind toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

wenn du da bist kann man sich echt drauf verlassen pünktlich zu spammen :>


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hi crack


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

syr thse lag -.-


----------



## Lurock (30. September 2008)

Namd


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Minas willst mir n Bild ausschneiden ich hab net so die ruhige Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

btw crack, was macht dein vorhaben mod zu werden? xD


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

kP <.<


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eigentlich nid wirklich .. naja kommt aufs bild an


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> btw crack, was macht dein vorhaben mod zu werden? xD


der mod?
hahahahahahahahahaha
syr fast vum stuhl gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> kP <.<


beeil dich ma. hab scho ne blacklist an zu bannenden usern erstellt... :>


----------



## Siu (30. September 2008)

Hm. Letzter Abend zu hause. Ab morgen Bund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oh noez ^^


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> der mod?
> hahahahahahahahahaha
> syr fast vum stuhl gefallen
> 
> ...


wer weiss. vll weil die idee so blöd, unrealistisch ist, wird ers am ende doch noch o0


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Hm. Letzter Abend zu hause. Ab morgen Bund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hf :/

naja hab auch ne liste .. da sind 2 leute darunter .. und einen davon kannst du nicht bannen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hf :/
> 
> naja hab auch ne liste .. da sind 2 leute darunter .. und einen davon kannst du nicht bannen
> 
> ...


versuchs mit nem kickbann ausm rl o0


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das bild is doch süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lass den engel doch ^^
naja blödes glow effect da ist ausschn eiden immer doof ..


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wat willste denn da aus/abschneiden?


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Naja will daraus ne Sig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

ist zu aufwändig .. hab bisle angefangen aber irgendwie isses verdammt aufwändig -.- und so viel bock hab ich drauf auch nid^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ist zu aufwändig .. hab bisle angefangen aber irgendwie isses verdammt aufwändig -.- und so viel bock hab ich drauf auch nid^^


mir fällt grad auf... du hast loruck überholt O.O


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mir fällt grad auf... du hast loruck überholt O.O


omfg!


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Naja will daraus ne Sig machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm
ma kuken
e: haha geil

btw @crack



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in etwa so?


----------



## Lurock (30. September 2008)

Kein Wunder, der spammt ja auch wie ein Erdmännchen auf Drogen.


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

ich mag erdmännchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja .. irgendwas muss man ja machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> naja .. irgendwas muss man ja machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lern stricken :>


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

kann ich doch xD
mussten wa mal in der schule machen
naja farmen <-- kein bock
pvp machen <- hab schon alles
arena <-- mate is nur weekend on
raiden <-- keine gilde  und kein bock solange zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Zomg der hat ne sig gemacht und ich hab versucht auszuschneiden : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fiinde es siet scheisse aus


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

soo. auf meiner site war ein gewisser deathmaster, http://my.buffed.de/user/355787 
ich wundere mich schon lange: hat der da nen kaugummi auf der brille??? oder was ist das.
bzw: hat der da mit paint rumgegurkt? o0


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Ja hat er^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> soo. auf meiner site war ein gewisser deathmaster, http://my.buffed.de/user/355787
> ich wundere mich schon lange: hat der da nen kaugummi auf der brille??? oder was ist das.
> bzw: hat der da mit paint rumgegurkt? o0



er wollte sich mit paint cool machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw crack gefällt dir die sig nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> er wollte sich mit paint cool machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mich irritiert da aber dieser rote punkt. o0


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Doch aber ich will ne eigene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

der rote punkt = paint
oder kaugumi

bin mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Doch aber ich will ne eigene
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Man das siet nich gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

dann nimm doch einfach mein bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fällt ja niemandem auf *g*
edit meint.. so klein schauts aus wie ein helikopter. .. gross wie ein hässlicher engel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

der engel tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so schönes bild *cry*


----------



## Vincious (30. September 2008)

/join flame

whaaaaaaaaaazup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?!


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Wer hat gesagt du darfst hier Posten!?


----------



## Vincious (30. September 2008)

öhm...eine stimme in meinem kopf die sich langeweile nennt


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Vincious schrieb:


> öhm...eine stimme in meinem kopf die sich langeweile nennt


meine heisst peter.


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

xD


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

So meine sig die ich selber gemacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

wieso war grad der nachtschwärmer geclosed? o0


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

Hmm...hübsch...Würde die Größen noch anpassen...

Und wenn du weiter dein Switzerland-Ding benutzen willst:
Klemms dazwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edi sagt zu Brille:
Frag ich mich auch


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Wiso zu Minas?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Tante Edi sagt zu Minas:
> Frag ich mich auch


minas?


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wiso zu Minas?


Weil ich ins Bett gehe...zu doof heute xD
Brille latürnich

Nacht <3 xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

gn8 xD
wah, pöser doppelposter ;D


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Doppelpost!!!


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

Eben deshalb...jetzt mach ich auch noch Doppelposts -.-


----------



## Vincious (30. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> meine heisst peter.



genauer gesagt habe ich 10 stimmen im kopf. 9 stimmen sagen mir ich bin verrückt, die andere spielt die musik von tetris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 TETRIS FTW, das beste handy spiel in reli


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

Vincious schrieb:


> genauer gesagt habe ich 10 stimmen im kopf. 9 stimmen sagen mir ich bin verrückt, die andere spielt die musik von tetris
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der Spruch ist alt -.-


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

tetris 4tw

tötötötötötötötötöt
hehe crack nimmst doch meine sig *g*

edit meint: mach doch wenigstens beide gleich gross 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bitte^^


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Der Spruch erinnert mich an Alanium wo is die eigentlich?


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Wie das den?^^


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Man ich hab ein schönes Bild gefunden aber das is zu Klein für mein Desk >.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. September 2008)

Gnaaahh! Crackmack, editieren! Editieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (30. September 2008)

Alles Spammer hier! :X


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Editieren?Kann man das essen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Editieren?Kann man das essen?


davon kriegste noch ne lebensmittelvergiftung!

so, gucke nebenbei noch switch... das ist ma wieder herrlich xD


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Man ich hab ein schönes Bild gefunden aber das is zu Klein für mein Desk >.<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



800x546?

wasn das fü ne grösse? Oo .. 15zoll?


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Hab ja gesagt es is zu klein


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Hofentlich hats da noch platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

ich stells mir grad vor... crack, du freust dich voll, dass du da noch reinpasst, und auf einma fängt eine mit so ner männerstimme an zu reden: ich war mal ein mann.


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

xD


----------



## Manoroth (30. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich stells mir grad vor... crack, du freust dich voll, dass du da noch reinpasst, und auf einma fängt eine mit so ner männerstimme an zu reden: ich war mal ein mann.



du must einem auch alles verderben oder?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du must einem auch alles verderben oder?^^


sagt der, der mir zusammen mit meli lolicon und dieses schwulenzeug zeigte O_O


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

Das zweite Bild hat den Award
"New Background" gewonnen  xD


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

crack, mach doch n neues thema statt zu pushen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (30. September 2008)

So. Gute Nacht :>

kA wann ich ma Zeit hab hier zum posten. Bis die Woche/Monate ^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hofentlich hats da noch platz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also für mich hats da sicher noch platz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> So. Gute Nacht :>
> 
> kA wann ich ma Zeit hab hier zum posten. Bis die Woche/Monate ^^


byebye
viel spaß und glück beim bund.
ansonsten wie im gefängnis: bei der seife aufpassen.
 und nach ner durchzechten nacht immer in den spiegel gucken.


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sagt der, der mir zusammen mit meli lolicon und dieses schwulenzeug zeigte O_O



lolicon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is doch witzig
yaori <-- nicht lustig !! nicht nachkuken !!!!!!!!! (mein ich ernst)


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lolicon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lolicon lustig??????


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

naja gewisse bilder sind süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei ich catgirls süsser find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kommt halt immer draufan welchen teil du meinst
den de noch süs ist oder der perverse


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> also für mich hats da sicher noch platz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In Real?
Für mich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kommt halt immer draufan welchen teil du meinst
> den de noch süs ist oder der perverse


soweit ich das durch mano und melih richtig in erinnerung habe nur letzteres.
und genauso wie yaoi ist es nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> also für mich hats da sicher noch platz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Todesschleicher schrieb:


> In Real?
> Für mich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 wenns dann so kommt, wie von mir beschrieben werdet ihr euch wünschen, ihr hättet auf mich gehört :>


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Augenkrebs ahhhh yaoi ihhhh xD


----------



## Manoroth (30. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Augenkrebs ahhhh yaoi ihhhh xD



wiso gehn immer alle schaun wenn man schreibt NET schaun?^^

wat schon so als melih und ich das hier geschriebn ham^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenns dann so kommt, wie von mir beschrieben werdet ihr euch wünschen, ihr hättet auf mich gehört :>


wenn nicht hab ich ne schöne nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst merk ichs ja schnell wenn ich wo rein will *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso gehn immer alle schaun wenn man schreibt NET schaun?^^
> 
> wat schon so als melih und ich das hier geschriebn ham^^


ja, und ich habs euch beiden immer noch nicht verziehen!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso gehn immer alle schaun wenn man schreibt NET schaun?^^
> 
> wat schon so als melih und ich das hier geschriebn ham^^



also mal einfach
yaori = gay hentai porn
yuri = lesben hentai porn
lolicon = gewisse süsse bilder (find ich) und gewisse die arg über die perversion gehen ..
neko (girl) = katzen girls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- süss (will auch so eine^^)

was ihr euch anseht ist euer ding ..


----------



## Manoroth (30. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, und ich habs euch beiden immer noch nicht verziehen!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haste noch immer albträume von?^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> neko (girl) = katzen girls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



will auch^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

ich hab noch .. wobwohl es 3 jahre her ist und ich genug andere gesehen habe.
und genug alk hatte um es zu vergessen xD
aber geht nicht -.- schlimme bilder


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> haste noch immer albträume von?^^


ich sehe... tote schwule menschen

und nein, ich hab nix gegen solche menschen, aber die bilder warn schon mistig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. September 2008)

bin ma fix 2 bewerbungen am schreibn^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> will auch^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bin mal pennen morgen sinnlose schulreise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

ist das was für ohrenfetischisten?^^


schulreisen sind geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im bus scheisse bauen, wenn man angekommen ist chillen, und aufm rückweg wieder dasselbe wie aufm hinweg :>


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Minas keine ferien wo wonst n du?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

bei mir sinds noch 2 tage bis zu den ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Manman ich hab nen ungebrauchten WoW-Key aber  meine grakka funkt net >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Manman ich hab nen ungebrauchten WoW-Key aber  meine grakka funkt net >.<


giev 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Giev 28Fr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

28 franken?


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Jup das sind öhh kA wie viele Eu


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

|23(|-||\|3 |\/|4 |_||\/|


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Was n das?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

rechne ma um.
habs versucht in 1337 zu schreiben xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

so, bin dann mal wech, gn8 crack^^


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

cya


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Hui heute schon etwa 40 Posts geschrieben und ja ich benutze kein edit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. September 2008)

jetzt sind wider alle wech^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

Nicht alle...

Du bist noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin auch pennen ^^


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Wusstet ihr eigentlich schon das es WoW classic als DVD gibt?^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr eigentlich schon das es WoW classic als DVD gibt?^^



ne.. hab noch imemr die 20 oder wie viel cd version^^

waaa crack was isn mit deiner schweizerfahne los? sofort wider reinpackn^^ n bisserl patriotismus muss sein^^

Schweiz ftw!


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

xD


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Bin dan ma Starwars episode 1 schaun bb


----------



## m0rg0th (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bin dan ma Starwars episode 1 schaun bb


DVD (oder halt gesaugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) oder läuft die wo in der glotze? Muss ich auch mal wieder schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (1. Oktober 2008)

Nüx los hier...


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

is leider meistens so um die zeit^^


----------



## Sweny (1. Oktober 2008)

doof...hm...*gääähn*


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> DVD (oder halt gesaugt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DVD^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> DVD^^



hab alle star wars episoden auf dvd sogar den anime^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

na was macht ihr so?


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Clonewars?Is der schon im Handel?


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich schau immer noch Starwars^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Clonewars?Is der schon im Handel?



net den neuen sondern den alten. der alte gefiel mir wesentlich besser^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

ich schau mir gerade n AMV an und zwar:



geht zwar stellenweise schon beinahe in lolicon rein aba mir gefällt er^^


----------



## Fauzi (1. Oktober 2008)

*Mit einem Fuss über Türschwelle geh*


Mein erster Post hier

- Buh !



*duck und renn*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (1. Oktober 2008)

hmm...haste das nit schonmal gepostet...da kriegt man ja epileptische anfälle von <.<

du glubschaugenfanatiker ziehst dir die scheiße wahrscheinlich tag un nacht rein^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hmm...haste das nit schonmal gepostet...da kriegt man ja epileptische anfälle von <.<
> 
> du glubschaugenfanatiker ziehst dir die scheiße wahrscheinlich tag un nacht rein^^



ne eher selten^^

aber ja ich mag grose augen auch bei frauen^^

kannste auch wider net schlafn?^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (1. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne eher selten^^
> 
> aber ja ich mag grose augen auch bei frauen^^
> 
> kannste auch wider net schlafn?^^




was heißt hier wieder^^..ich hab erst ab dieser woche 4 wochen frei und nix zutun..muahahahahaha

meine pläne für diese 4 wochen:.... 

.....chilln

hehe^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was heißt hier wieder^^..ich hab erst ab dieser woche 4 wochen frei und nix zutun..muahahahahaha
> 
> meine pläne für diese 4 wochen:....
> 
> ...



naja ich bin seit 3 monaten arbeitslos und bin siet dem nie vor 3 uhr ins bett^^

ah am samstag wird wider ma gebechert was das zeug hällt^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (1. Oktober 2008)

"gebeachert" ? <.<


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> "gebeachert" ? <.<



gesoffn, alkohol getrunken, sich die kannte gebn etc.^^


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Zomg hab jetzt 2 One Piece Bücher gelesen und kann immer noch nich einpennen <.<


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Shit heute morgen hatte ich noch 892 Posts und jetzt 942 <.>


----------



## Lillyan (1. Oktober 2008)

Das kommt von den doppel- und tripleposts, die du ständig machst. Die Edit-Funktion ist ne tolle Erfindung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Pffff der Bearbeiten-Knopf is zu klein den kann ich net lesen <.<


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

tja crack bin auch am lesn und werde net müde^^

mach einfach durch so wie ich sehrwarscheinlich^^


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Naja gestern war ich bis irgendwie 5 uhr wach dan bin ich eingepennt und um 13 uhr wieder aufgewacht <.<


----------



## Ren-Alekz (1. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gesoffn, alkohol getrunken, sich die kannte gebn etc.^^



ach daaas meinste^^..

bei mir wirds auch mal wieder zeit...das letzte mal als ich mir richtig de kopp zugesoffen hab war im sommer gewesen...

oh leck...das war bei so ner dorfkirmes un da hat auch ne komische band gespielt mit ihren rock oder was das war^^

....so ne handvoll leute  ausenrum haben sich da ganz schüchtern vor sich hinbewegt..sollte wohl wie "tanzen" aussehen oO..un wir haben uns zum affen gemacht, sind vor die leut gesprungen und hab erstmal den fetten headbanger geroppt und sind wie deppen durch die gegend gejumpt (sah zum gesamtbild der veranstaltung sehr unpassend aus xD )

..naja ..ich glaub die band hat sich ein wenig verarscht gefühlt..;D

aber wegen sowas sauf ich auch lieber in ner privatgesellschaft und nicht unbedingt an öffentlichen saufgelagen wie son "altbierfest oder sowas" ^^


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Schaff ich die 1000 Heute noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Schaff ich die 1000 Heute noch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der tag ist noch lang und die ca. 50 posts sind schnell gemacht...ich bin da zuversichtlich^^

muss mein postrating hier auch mal langsam wieder pushen :O


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ach daaas meinste^^..
> 
> bei mir wirds auch mal wieder zeit...das letzte mal als ich mir richtig de kopp zugesoffen hab war im sommer gewesen...
> 
> ...



bei mir im dorf is auch was in dem stil aber unser halb jährlicher markt ist weit rumbekannt unter den sauffreudigen leuten^^ so ab mitternacht is da keiner mehr nüchtern und ab 3 uhr morgens liegn so 1/3 der besucher iwo im graben^^

musik läuft auch über all und die stimmung ist immer ausgelasen^^

auf gut deutsch: am samstag wird gesoffn und gefeiert bis ich umfalle^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

noch wer da?


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Kann immer noch nich pennen <.<


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

bin auch noch da^^ naja hab mich mittlerweile dran gewöhnt^^


----------



## Nokrum (1. Oktober 2008)

Angenervtes "Der-Server-is-down-obwohl-ich-fast-mein-Levelup-hatte" Buffed Forum studieren und Kaffee frühstücken


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Nokrum schrieb:


> Angenervtes "Der-Server-is-down-obwohl-ich-fast-mein-Levelup-hatte" Buffed Forum studieren und Kaffee frühstücken



WoW?^^ naja das geht ja noch bei mir war ma der server down als maggi noch 12% hp hatte^^ das is bitter

aber gibt schlimmeres^^


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Aja ich bin auch noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nokrum (1. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> WoW?^^ naja das geht ja noch bei mir war ma der server down als maggi noch 12% hp hatte^^ das is bitter
> 
> aber gibt schlimmeres^^




Was gibt es schlimmeres ? Achja: Den grünen Welpling zu looten - man sieht ihn schon im Loot Fenster ....BÄM-DISO-hektisches Neustarten-Server down- Oh Gott Gedanken-15 Minuten Schweiss und Blut-endlich wieder online- DER MOB IS WEG...Lebenskrise  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Nokrum schrieb:


> Was gibt es schlimmeres ? Achja: Den grünen Welpling zu looten - man sieht ihn schon im Loot Fenster ....BÄM-DISO-hektisches Neustarten-Server down- Oh Gott Gedanken-15 Minuten Schweiss und Blut-endlich wieder online- DER MOB IS WEG...Lebenskrise
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wtf? wow scheint dich net zu mögen^^ hatte erst ein mal so ne situation damals war cih noch n kleiner 35er wl und war kathe und beim bossfight n disco ich komm iwder on , boss down und schon gelootet^^


----------



## Nokrum (1. Oktober 2008)

Nichtmal in etwa so schmerzhaft ^^ Aber was solls.... Das Glück is mit den Dummen....Thanx God im not the lucky guy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

was haste denn fürn char und auf welchem server?


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Das is hart
6uhr keiner Postet mehr!!
Aja letzter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nokrum (1. Oktober 2008)

Dudu - KDV - 6:00 - Geschafft ^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

muahaha ich poste jetzt stink frech noch um 6:01^^


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Letzter!!! amen!


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Wahahahah erster und letzter und heute komm ich auf meine 1000 Posts!!!


----------



## White-Frost (1. Oktober 2008)

guten abend
na dann viel spass bei^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

du bist irgendwie die innere uhr des nachtschwärmers oder :>


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wahahahah erster und letzter und heute komm ich auf meine 1000 Posts!!!



haha xD

irgendwie sind alle deine posts um 21:00 ... addon dafür?
name='Crackmack' date='1.10.2008, 21:00'


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> xD


wenn du nur sowas postest hab ich keinen zweifel, dass du heute 1k hinbekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei ich mein ziel bis neujahr vermutlich auch erreiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das nenn ich hässlich.
> 
> zu verschwommen, sodass die verwirrungen zu verworren durch das verwirren sind.



Wtf?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


OVER 9000!!!!! xD


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

nene meine ziehle sind von höherer natur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja rl ziel wird schwer
forum ziel .. pack ich vermutlich
ingameziel hmmm ma kuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> naja rl ziel wird schwer


wasn das fürn ziel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Rl ziel=Rl aufgeben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Rl ziel=Rl aufgeben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


minas ist nicht du crack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wasn das fürn ziel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein ziel das ziemlich jeder man mal hatte .. oder hat ..
hat mit sex zu tun .. 
und nein erstes mal ist nicht das ziel .. vlt vor paar jahren *g*
naja war schon letztes jahr mein ziel das ich nicht erreicht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sag nur soviel .. man braucht dazu 2 frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Denken sie ihr Sohn ist ein Komunist?
Mein Sohn is vieleicht ein Schwein ein Idiot oder ein Komunist aber er is ganz bestimmt kein Pornostar!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ich sag nur soviel .. man braucht dazu 2 frauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sags doch gleich, du willst eine pyjama party mit tupperwaren fete machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Las mich raten du willst öhm beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Sags doch gleich, du willst eine pyjama party mit tupperwaren fete machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pyjama party ja .. aber für was brauch ich tupperwaren?
nene da reicht mein bett für das was ich machen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja freundin fand die idee erstaunlicher weise nicht soo schlecht wie ich dachte .. mal kuken ob sie ihre kolegin überredet *g*
aber was noch nicht passiert ist bleibt auf der liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich sag nur soviel .. man braucht dazu 2 frauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


btw... hattest du dazu nicht mal 2 finninnen am start?


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Las mich raten du willst öhm beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep



beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep = ?
tv kuken und dann einschlafen xD


----------



## luXz (1. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> btw... hattest du dazu nicht mal 2 finnen am start?



fix'd^^


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Sag schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> fix'd^^


rofl :>


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> btw... hattest du dazu nicht mal 2 finninnen am start?



ja aber leider nicht mit beiden .. ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *cry* die wollten nid so wirklich zusammen .. wenn du weist was ich meine :/

naja life is hard .. go get a girlfriend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> fix'd^^


fufufufufuf !!!! war schreibfehler *emo fisch klo runterspühl*


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sag schon was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meine güde, was soll er sonst vorhaben?^^
wenn du bei 2 frauen nicht was anderes vorhast biste entweder schwul oder tot.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja aber leider nicht mit beiden .. ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo ich vrestehe... siamesische zwillinge :> die könnten nicht ma wenn sie wollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw nä danke, siehe sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> meine güde, was soll er sonst vorhaben?^^
> wenn du bei 2 frauen nicht was anderes vorhast biste entweder schwul oder tot.



jup xD


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo ich vrestehe... siamesische zwillinge :> die könnten nicht ma wenn sie wollten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



.. nein sie wollten nicht weil sie nicht wollten .. 
frag mich nid .. hoffentlich kommen die mich wieder besuchen *g*

naja den gedanken aus deiner sig hat ich bei meiner ex auch ..


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Noch 22 Posts <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Noch 22 Posts <.<


dann streng dich an >.<


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Oktober 2008)

Könnt ihr die schlüpfrigen Themen beiseite lassen? Das hier ist kein rechtsfreier Raum.
Auch dieser Thread hat nen Closebutton...


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Minas einmal ausschneiden bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 brauch ich für meine neue sig aja NUR auschneiden <.<



Ahhh ok Cracha mein Gott <(0.0)>


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

sorry carcha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lfg girlfriend bei dir beendet? xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immerhin funkt deine sig wieder

machs auch nimmer .. also über was reden wa denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was macht ihr so grad? ich such motiv für neue sig die ich mir bastel .. die ich zwar nie als sig irgendwo haben werde aber mir gefällt die musik davon .. ja ich bin avril fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *mag punk girls .. und emo girls auch .. hmm ich bin irgendwie komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Minas einmal ausschneiden bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die hatt ich mal als sig !
ganz am anfang .. und ein genau aus dem grund tu ichs dir nicht ausschneiden .. 
mein neko girl!


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

ich höre grade mal wieder meine playlists, wobei ich mich bei manchen wundere, nach welchem schema ich die zusammengewürfelt habe o0


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Geizkragen >.>


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

nix geizkragen .. will nur nicht das du das selbe bild verwendest das ich mahatte und nen nist anstellst damit XD


----------



## Lillyan (1. Oktober 2008)

Du hast es doch nichtmal selbst gemalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

ach meine güte crack, vresuchs einfach mal selber.
ausdrucken, rl schere, ergebnis einscannen, und dann ist es wsl noch besser, als wenn dus mit gimp ausschneidest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Du hast es doch nichtmal selbst gemalt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich seh mich nicht als typ der gern drecksarbeit macht .. ausschneiden und so .. kann jeder selber machen entweder ganz oder gar nicht
btw crack für dich
google -> render ... da musst oft nicht ausschneiden ^^


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muhahahaha xD


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das kerlchen sieht ja schrecklich aus^^ musst dann unbedingt die fertige sig was auch immer posten^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

..... ich sag nur eins .. WAAAAA


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier nimm das .. ist noch von der sig .. .... schaut zumindest besser aus ..
*g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hier nimm das .. ist noch von der sig .. .... schaut zumindest besser aus ..
> *g*


haste dich erbarmt :>


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Na toll -.-*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

ich sag dazu mal nix...


----------



## Flutura (1. Oktober 2008)

*reinkomm*

nabend!


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

nein ich hab mich nicht erbarmt .. hab nur die psd dateil auseinander genommen ..
aber ehm .. bitte ... bittttteeee -.- warn mich bevor du sowas postest .. dann kuk ich nicht hin :/


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Ein neuer!!!1111dreiundaachzigzwölf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Flutura schrieb:


> *reinkomm*
> 
> nabend!


willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *Eine neue*!!!1111dreiundaachzigzwölf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fixed


----------



## Flutura (1. Oktober 2008)

einE neuE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

hast lustiges mybuffed bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nicht erstechen bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

dann sach ich au ma guden abend :>


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Na toll -.-*
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




waaaaaa *schreikrampf bekomm*

das is ja bild vergewaltigung vom feinsten^^

versuchs ma mit weichzeichner oder so dann siehts schon wesentlich beser aus^^ und n bisserl sorgfältiger ausschneidn hilft auch enorm


----------



## Flutura (1. Oktober 2008)

In nem Forum, wo ich mal Mod war, gehoerte sowas noch zu den gutaussehenden Sigs o.O
Nein, ich nenne keinen Namen.


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

Are you ready to flame?!

*den zimmer betritt und sich hinsetzt*


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
!!!111dreihundereinund2nullkommaeins???


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Are you ready to flame?!
> 
> *den zimmer betritt und sich hinsetzt*



ei der daus melih is wider ma hier^^

willkommen im sinnlosesten thread auf buffed.de^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Flutura schrieb:


> In nem Forum, wo ich mal Mod war, gehoerte sowas noch zu den gutaussehenden Sigs o.O
> Nein, ich nenne keinen Namen.


das einzige forum, was mir dazu in den sinn kommt wäre toggolino. aber ich glaube nit, dass du da mod warst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flutura (1. Oktober 2008)

Das moecht ich auch meinen o.O


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> willkommen im sinnlosesten thread auf buffed.de^^



das weiß ich schon lange der dieser hier komplett sinnlose ist auser den postcounter zu pushen ....


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> !!!111dreihundereinund2nullkommaeins???


----------



## Trollmastere (1. Oktober 2008)

N'abend zusammen


----------



## Flutura (1. Oktober 2008)

Nabend.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Nochn Schweizer!!!! 
Sali 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollmastere (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nochn Schweizer!!!!
> Sali
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was heisst denn noch?


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

kA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

was? wo? wer? na uf jede fall herzlich willkomme^^


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

ich sag einfach mal  Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollmastere (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> kA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nume wöumr so ne schöni Sproch hei...und Chuchichäschtli chei säge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

Noch ein Schweizer?!

was die wohl vorhaben.....vielleicht die weltherrschaft oder den weltfrieden....oder einfach nur flamen!!!


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

boa klunker du bist net nett... wegn dir hab ich gerade wider lust auf dmc4 bekommn... bin ma halb afk und versuche mich an dante muss sterben^^


----------



## Trollmastere (1. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Noch ein Schweizer?!
> 
> was die wohl vorhaben.....vielleicht die weltherrschaft oder den weltfrieden....oder einfach nur flamen!!!



Naja Weltherrschaft...wer will schon Deutschland übernehmen ;-)
Ne Spass


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Wahaa Klunker dich gibts auch noch?


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Noch ein Schweizer?!
> 
> was die wohl vorhaben.....vielleicht die weltherrschaft oder den weltfrieden....oder einfach nur flamen!!!



muahahaha wir schweizer reissn die weltherschaft an uns muahahaha

aber zuerst fangen wir ma mitm buffed forum an (ham ja schon n schweizer mod eingeschläusst^^)


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

sure  habe heute mal nichts zu tun und scrubs läuft erst um 22:40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

Trollmastere schrieb:


> Naja Weltherrschaft...wer will schon Deutschland übernehmen ;-)
> Ne Spass



Deutschland übernehmen is blöd vielleicht nur westdeutschland aber ostdeutschland? nein danke o_0


----------



## Trollmastere (1. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> muahahaha wir schweizer reissn die weltherschaft an uns muahahaha
> 
> aber zuerst fangen wir ma mitm buffed forum an (ham ja schon n schweizer mod eingeschläusst^^)



Wer is denn Schweizer?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> sure  habe heute mal nichts zu tun und scrubs läuft erst um 22:40
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab gedacht, das läuft heute um 22:00 uhr, schalt ein... und dann kommt da so ne kacke wie samantha who -___-


----------



## Flutura (1. Oktober 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> sure  habe heute mal nichts zu tun und scrubs läuft erst um 22:40
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da uebernehmen wir mal kurz die Welt? o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Deutschland übernehmen is blöd vielleicht nur westdeutschland aber ostdeutschland? nein danke o_0


die ostdeutschen bekommen mehr rente als die westdeutschen (MIES! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) also könnt ihr da mal zumindest nen kleinen überfall machen.


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

gucke gerade faslh gordon  worum geht's eigentlich  faslh  war doch imerm dieser super schnelle Held mit den Blitzen oder?


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Bwahahaha noch 10 Posts 

Countdown 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Trollmastere schrieb:


> Wer is denn Schweizer?



na der carcharot

net gewusst?


----------



## Trollmastere (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bwahahaha noch 10 Posts
> 
> Countdown
> 
> ...



Hau rein


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die ostdeutschen bekommen mehr rente als die westdeutschen (MIES!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dafür bekommen die ossis weniger Geld wenn sie arbeiten :/


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Flutura schrieb:


> In nem Forum, wo ich mal Mod war, gehoerte sowas noch zu den gutaussehenden Sigs o.O
> Nein, ich nenne keinen Namen.


echt? Oo ...  *angstbekomm*


----------



## Trollmastere (1. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na der carcharot
> 
> net gewusst?



Nöö...naja egal...is er Zürcher...dann isses kein Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

das sit der schildkröten mod =)


ich brauch neue Batterien für meien Godzilla Figur die brüllt nicht mehr^^


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die ostdeutschen bekommen mehr rente als die westdeutschen (MIES!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dafür bekommen die ossis weniger Geld wenn sie arbeiten :/


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> !!!111dreihundereinund2nullkommaeins???



für was schneid ich etwas aus ....
für was? ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bwahahaha noch 10 Posts
> 
> Countdown
> 
> ...


wir bräuchten 2 dinge: deinen router, der explodiert, und eine cam, damit wir (kurz vorm endgültigen dc halt) dein schreckensgesicht sehen, weil dein letzter post net ankommt :>


----------



## Flutura (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> echt? Oo ...  *angstbekomm*




Naja, dementsprechend tief lag das Durchschnittsalter bei 13...


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Trollmastere schrieb:


> Nöö...naja egal...is er Zürcher...dann isses kein Schweizer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wtf? sag blos nix gegen Zürcher (<---- is auch einer)^^


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

Aber hier sind keine schwaber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Dafür bekommen die ossis weniger Geld wenn sie arbeiten :/


dafür ist im osten die arbeitslosigkeit höher, die durchschnittsarbeitszeit bei denen weiß ich aber leider nicht so genau.
und noch ein punkt, warum ichs dem osten nicht gönne: dort wählen sau viele die linke...


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Minas bin fascht fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9


----------



## Trollmastere (1. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wtf? sag blos nix gegen Zürcher (<---- is auch einer)^^



Nene ihr, Zürcher seid schon recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

ich bin schleswig Holsteiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



waaah >.< finde keine Batterien für godzilla -.-


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wir bräuchten 2 dinge: deinen router, der explodiert, und eine cam, damit wir (kurz vorm endgültigen dc halt) dein schreckensgesicht sehen, weil dein letzter post net ankommt :>



genau
oder einen mod der ihn kurz vorhher bannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eins von beidem^^

<-- innerschweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in züri heds nur schöni fraue .. aber det wone würdi nid xD


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Trollmastere schrieb:


> Nene ihr, Zürcher seid schon recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenns schlafid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@crack .. davor hab ich ja angst das du fertig wirst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollmastere (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> genau
> oder einen mod der ihn kurz vorhher bannt
> 
> 
> ...



Korrekt!!!
So wie Ostschweiz, genau das gleiche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flutura (1. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt nur ein wahres Bundesland und das ist NORDRHEIN-WESTFALEN!


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> <-- innerschweizer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja ich wohne i somene chline kaff aber userhalb vo de stadt^^ und jep vo de fraue her isch züri sicher ma en bsuech wert^^


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dort wählen sau viele die linke...



Dia schpennat , dia ossis


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

ostschwiz?
wälsche? .. omg .. no way ..
so halb franz rede ... bäh :/ hasse die sprach ..

de gangi vorher nach züri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Fertig!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja besser als alles andere das ich bisher gemacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




8


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ostschwiz?
> wälsche? .. omg .. no way ..
> so halb franz rede ... bäh :/ hasse die sprach ..
> 
> ...



wtf`? sit wenn ischs welschi im oste? das isch im weste^^

graubünde etc isch im oste^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Flutura schrieb:


> Es gibt nur ein wahres Bundesland und das ist NORDRHEIN-WESTFALEN!


hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn ich wüsste wo das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das mit den sigs macht mir zu schaffen ... zum glück weis ich nicht wie das heisst sonst bekomm ich noch nen schreck anfall .. wenn cracks sig schon gut ist im vergleich oO


----------



## Trollmastere (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ostschwiz?
> wälsche? .. omg .. no way ..
> so halb franz rede ... bäh :/ hasse die sprach ..
> 
> ...



Hehe ig wohne jo scho fasch ir Weschtschwiiz...go aber au lieber nach Süüde, Norde oder Oschte^^


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

Kann es sein das hier kein erinziger schwaber hier ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wtf`? sit wenn ischs welschi im oste? das isch im weste^^
> 
> graubünde etc isch im oste^^



ah stimmt ja ..
hmm oste isch aber nu schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum ski fahre ..

nie mer am abig trinke -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

<- isn hesse :>


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Welsche isch Südwescht du idiot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7


----------



## Trollmastere (1. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Kann es sein das hier kein erinziger schwaber hier ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schwiiz...:Schwiiz...haben ja gesagt, wir übernehmen die Welt...angefangen mit dem Forum hier


----------



## Flutura (1. Oktober 2008)

Bringt Schokolade mit.

Meine Fresse, ist mein Kerl am Schnarchen o.O


----------



## Trollmastere (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ah stimmt ja ..
> hmm oste isch aber nu schön
> 
> 
> ...



Verdammt, du hast Bier? Mein Keller is leer *wein*


----------



## Klunker (1. Oktober 2008)

und jetzt beginnt scrubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich wünsche euch noch ne schöne Nacht =)


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

Trollmastere schrieb:


> Schwiiz...:Schwiiz...haben ja gesagt, wir übernehmen die Welt...angefangen mit dem Forum hier



ir schpennent wohl ir schwizzer


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Fertig!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Trollmastere schrieb:


> Hehe ig wohne jo scho fasch ir Weschtschwiiz...go aber au lieber nach Süüde, Norde oder Oschte^^



mis beileid ..
sit ich franz i de schuel vo 1 jahr abgschlosse ha (relativ schelcht =)) hani die sprach vergesse .. und wür sie nedma für es topmodel wider lerne .. NEIN NIE IM LEBEN !!!

naja süde gibts pizza
norde girls
oste ski fahren

was wot mer meh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich bi i de mitti .. schöni girls
pizza am see und ski gebiet hemmer au 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

ich guck nebenbei scrubs.
also halb afk :> ^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Welsche isch Südwescht du idiot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich weis unde links det wo bi mir totekopf uf charte isch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit hinweis : nie nüchtern hingehen


----------



## Trollmastere (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mis beileid ..
> sit ich franz i de schuel vo 1 jahr abgschlosse ha (relativ schelcht =)) hani die sprach vergesse .. und wür sie nedma für es topmodel wider lerne .. NEIN NIE IM LEBEN !!!
> 
> naja süde gibts pizza
> ...



Hehe ig bi jetz grad ir Lehr, zum Glück hani kei Französisch me...aber mängisch lüüte Lüüt is Büro a, so Welschi und
i verstoh kei Scheiss^^

Naja Snowboarde dueni eigentli im berner Oberland u nid im Oschte


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Trollmastere schrieb:


> Verdammt, du hast Bier? Mein Keller is leer *wein*



ne aber wodka + orangensaft .. ha welle öppis usprobiere .. naja ... sooo gut isses nicht rausgekommen aber lecker wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollmastere (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne aber wodka + orangensaft .. ha welle öppis usprobiere .. naja ... sooo gut isses nicht rausgekommen aber lecker wars
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Iiiih...des sollte bestraft werden, Wodka in ein Glas mit aggresiver Orange drin...des is ja Vergewaltigung


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Trollmastere schrieb:


> Hehe ig bi jetz grad ir Lehr, zum Glück hani kei Französisch me...aber mängisch lüüte Lüüt is Büro a, so Welschi und
> i verstoh kei Scheiss^^
> 
> Naja Snowboarde dueni eigentli im berner Oberland u nid im Oschte


ich grad bi mir i de umbebig
aber find im oste ischs nu schön zum skifahre .. <-- und hammer apre ski 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 inkl. privater aufwärmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also die 2 mal als ich da war fand ich schön


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Trollmastere schrieb:


> Iiiih...des sollte bestraft werden, Wodka in ein Glas mit aggresiver Orange drin...des is ja Vergewaltigung



ne isch so wodka mischig
hed so was vu passoa gschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

ich han bier, swissli, rote vodka und rum cola^^


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Minas immer noch nich gesehen?^^

5


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

manoroth mag di nimmer ..

ha nimmer so vil dihine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1mal black
1 rot
1 caramel
2 weisse
0 bier 
0 swissli 

... hmm muss einkaufe wot ja am weekend party mache ..


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doch aber meine meinung willst du gar nicht hören


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

ahhhhh!!!!  iebrall send dahanna schwäzzer!!!!!


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Doch will ich

4


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> manoroth mag di nimmer ..
> 
> ha nimmer so vil dihine
> 
> ...



ich gange morn noma chli go chaufe^^ malibu oder so...

hend am samstig halt ebe chuilbi und denn bruchi ordentlich wenni vom 8i am abig bis am 6i am morge duresuufe wet^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

jo bi mir au ..
chilbiiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und für chilbi mues mer dicht si bevor mer anegaht oder mer isch pleite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Doch will ich
> 
> 4


kukstu design thread ..


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo bi mir au ..
> chilbiiii
> 
> 
> ...



genau und darum decki mi fliisig mit alk ih^^ bin ei mal nüchtern at chilbi und denn hani 150 fr lige lah... nie wider^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

bi mir ca selbe .. sowas vu dämlich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja mal luege .. obi überhaupt gange oder mit fründin schöne abig mache ... chlibi isch e nur sinnloeses besaufen und das wars dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

Soll ich mal anfangen richtig schwäbisch zu schreiben? aber dann wird ihr kein wort mehr verstehen :/


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> chlibi isch e nur sinnloeses besaufen und das wars dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



egal isch trotzdem luschtig^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Soll ich mal anfangen richtig schwäbisch zu schreiben? aber dann wird ihr kein wort mehr verstehen :/



klar nur her mit^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Soll ich mal anfangen richtig schwäbisch zu schreiben? aber dann wird ihr kein wort mehr verstehen :/


ich versteh jetzt schon weniger, als wenn pc_freak was schreibt.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> egal isch trotzdem luschtig^^



hmm naja chud drufah .. nacht mit fründin >>>>> chilbi ..
wenn das eine nid so findet .. sis problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


melih mach doch miär isch das glich

ich gang aber jetzte is bett ^^ chli zfill trunke und wot ja morn meh oder weniger guet arbeite chönne


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich versteh jetzt schon weniger, als wenn pc_freak was schreibt.



Jô hosch Du denn Scheißdregg uff de Gloddzbebbl ?


----------



## Trollmastere (1. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> genau und darum decki mi fliisig mit alk ih^^ bin ei mal nüchtern at chilbi und denn hani 150 fr lige lah... nie wider^^



Chilbi um die Jahreszeit...boah is ja kalt wie die Sau, unsere Chilbis hier waren schon vor einem Monat, da gings noch
mit den Temperaturen


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich versteh jetzt schon weniger, als wenn pc_freak was schreibt.



Ach was. Nur weil ich mir keine Mühe gebe und hochdeutsch schreibe damits auch der hinterletzte versteht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm naja chud drufah .. nacht mit fründin >>>>> chilbi ..
> wenn das eine nid so findet .. sis problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja seb sich scho klar^^ aber han kei fründin also suech cih mir halt eifach eini a de chlbi und min spass hani au no^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Jô hosch Du denn Scheißdregg uff de Gloddzbebbl ?



und was davon sollten wir nicht verstehen?


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ja seb sich scho klar^^ aber han kei fründin also suech cih mir halt eifach eini a de chlbi und min spass hani au no^^


denn isch klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mer weis ja nie ..


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und was davon sollten wir nicht verstehen?



kommt drauf an vielleicht würde es ein ossi nicht verstehen ^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

das letzte wort kenn ich nicht genau .. aber so im grunde genommen .. so schwer isses ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erinnert mich an kolegen .. wenn der schnell schreibt schauts in etwa gleich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> kommt drauf an vielleicht würde es ein ossi nicht verstehen ^^


nuja, wenn sie nix von politik verstehn können se vll wenigstens dialekt verstehen.


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das letzte wort kenn ich nicht genau .. aber so im grunde genommen .. so schwer isses ja nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



efaggdo ?


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Egal ich bin mal weg

Gute nacht

Cya
Servus
und schöne abig nu


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

gute nacht :S


----------



## Trollmastere (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Egal ich bin mal weg
> 
> Gute nacht
> 
> ...



nacht


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> efaggdo ?



Gloddzbebbl <-- das hier ..
was genau das bedeutet kann ich nur raten ..


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Gloddzbebbl <-- das hier ..
> was genau das bedeutet kann ich nur raten ..


vll augen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

gn8 minas


boa leck mir am a.... devil may cry 4 auf dante muss sterben is ja nemmer normal-.- die scheiss vichers halten ja gut doppelt so viel aus wie auf dämonenjäger


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Gloddzbebbl <-- das hier ..
> was genau das bedeutet kann ich nur raten ..



Gloodzbebbl = Augen

defaggdo ? = wirklich?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> defaggdo ? = wirklich?


das ist ja vergewaltigung von "de facto" O_O


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist ja vergewaltigung von "de facto" O_O



jo aber wir schwaber reden halt so ^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gn8 minas
> 
> 
> boa leck mir am a.... devil may cry 4 auf dante muss sterben is ja nemmer normal-.- die scheiss vichers halten ja gut doppelt so viel aus wie auf dämonenjäger



tja life is hard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ melih
was de faggdo bedeutet kann ich mir denken nur goddzbebbl .. wär ich nie draufgekommen .. Oo

naja so bin weg^^


----------



## Trollmastere (1. Oktober 2008)

S Läbä isch wienes herz Güezi


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> @ melih
> was de faggdo bedeutet kann ich mir denken nur goddzbebbl .. wär ich nie draufgekommen .. O_O



Seggl!


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 scrubs ist zu ende


----------



## Todesschleicher (1. Oktober 2008)

Mir ist langweilig...mein Server braucht ewig lange für Mapwechsel xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

cs? css?


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

bei welchen spiel ? kiddy strike?


----------



## Trollmastere (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich leg mich dann auch mal hin...gute Nacht wünsch ich allen


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

gn8


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

gn8


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

Guads Nächdle !


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

so, bin auch ma off, bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Wie findet ihr das naja is noch nich ganz fertig aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie viele Posts noch 3?


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr das naja is noch nich ganz fertig aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sieht verdammt leer aus und etwas eintönig^^


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Hab ja gesagt es is noch nich fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

bei dem bild fehlt noch irgendwas....was sehr wichtiges ....was mir aber nicht einfällt....


----------



## Todesschleicher (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd sagen....
Hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (1. Oktober 2008)

jetzt weiß ich was da fehlt!!!!!

da fehlen noch 2 lesben :/


----------



## Urengroll (1. Oktober 2008)

will auch ein banner...............^^


----------



## Manoroth (2. Oktober 2008)

so ich bin ma am schlafn^^ gn8


----------



## Melih (2. Oktober 2008)

gn8


----------



## White-Frost (2. Oktober 2008)

sag auch noch gute nacht


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich fühl mich irgendwie so verarscht ich such etwa ne Stunde n Bild für meine sig hab ich eins gefunden steht da "Seite kann nicht geöffnet werden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


1


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

HA HA!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

Langweillig dumdidum is noch wer da?


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

N`Abend!!!111dreimilliardeneinemillionenzweihunderttausendnullhundertzweidundachzigund
eins

Hmmmm um 6 uhr konnte ich nich schluss machen bin etwa um 5 uhr beim lesen eingepennt <.<


----------



## White-Frost (2. Oktober 2008)

schönen abend


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> schönen abend


Ebenfalls


----------



## Lurock (2. Oktober 2008)

Namd


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd


war da nich was mit ausm nachtschwärmer etwas zurückziehen oder so?


----------



## Lurock (2. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> war da nich was mit ausm nachtschwärmer etwas zurückziehen oder so?


Ja.


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2008)

Thema? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja.


dann fühle ich mich durch deine anwesenheit geehrt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Ruhe! *pantoffeln werf*


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich lösch das mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dann fühle ich mich durch deine anwesenheit geehrt.


Ich hab seitdem ich geschrieben hatte, dass ich hier weniger schreiben würde nur ca. 120 Posts hier geschrieben.
Soviele hab ich vorher an 4-5 Tagen geschrieben....


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich lösch das mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Woher stammt gott?^^


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

Das thema haten wir die Woche schon >.>


----------



## Trollmastere (2. Oktober 2008)

N'abend zusammen...hier bin ich wieder!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das thema haten wir die Woche schon >.>


Ich weiß, deshalb war es auch mehr oder minder als kleine Erinnerung gedacht


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm Gestern hate ich meinen 1000 Post das haben wir nicht gefeiert machen wa das jetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hmmm Gestern hate ich meinen 1000 Post das haben wir nicht gefeiert machen wa das jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zum 1000. Post alles gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (2. Oktober 2008)

N'abend


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

Bill Gates hat nen Mac! <.<


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Er hat Windoof in der Bettkerbe... das er jetzt einen Mac nimmt bestätigt nur das er Masochist ist xD


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bill Gates hat nen Mac! <.<


bill gates hat mal für apple gearbeitet


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bill Gates hat nen Mac! <.<


Stimmt ja gar net er nutzt lediglich noch Dos


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2008)

guden abend zusammen


----------



## Rhokan (2. Oktober 2008)

Na und, der olle Bill schafft doch sowieso nichtmehr bei Microsoft

abend brille


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Na und, der olle Bill schafft doch sowieso nichtmehr bei Microsoft


Jup und deshalb wird Windows 7 genauso mies wie Vista


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

Huhu Brille


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Vista ist nicht mies... weiß garnicht was man dagegen hat... das einzige was wirklich anders ist, ist das der jedesmal nachfragt bevor er etwas starten will was Eingriff in irgendwas nimmt


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Vista ist nicht mies... weiß garnicht was man dagegen hat... das einzige was wirklich anders ist, ist das der jedesmal nachfragt bevor er etwas starten will was Eingriff in irgendwas nimmt


Vista nicht mies? Naja... allein das er nachfragt ist schon schlimm genug.
Und als ich Vista draufhatte gingen rund 20% meiner Spiele net mehr... also net wirklich der Bringer


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

Sach ma Brille wie findest das rechte Bild? <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sach ma Brille wie findest das rechte Bild? <.<


naja... 7/10, aber weil dus bist 8/10 xD

ich hätte aber die von minas gelassen, die gab n schöneres gesamtbild


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sach ma Brille wie findest das rechte Bild? <.<


mach das linke raus. sieht blöd aus. vor allem weil das rechte so gut is^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vista nicht mies? Naja... allein das er nachfragt ist schon schlimm genug.
> Und als ich Vista draufhatte gingen rund 20% meiner Spiele net mehr... also net wirklich der Bringer



Ich finds nett das er vorher nachfragt... so weiß ich wenigstens welches Programm gerne irgendwo was ändern möchte und soweit ich weiß kann man das auch ändern aber ich brauchs nicht...

Und bei Spielen hatte ich auch bisher keinerlei Probleme, alles lief wunderbar...


----------



## White-Frost (2. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mach das linke raus. sieht blöd aus. vor allem weil das rechte so gut is^^


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm ich sollte ma die Post hohlen hab ich immer noch nicht <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hmmm ich sollte ma die Post hohlen hab ich immer noch nicht <.<


wird nach 3 mons wieder zeit, ne?^^


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

<.< vilit is ja mein game entlich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> <.< vilit is ja mein game entlich da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wasn für eins? o0


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

SWB2


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> SWB2


hö? star wars battlefront 2? oder wa? xD


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

Jo


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2008)

lol nice, ich hab das auch noch irgendwo rumliegen :>


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich hät vilit lieber Force Unleashed bestellt >.>


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich hät vilit lieber Force Unleashed bestellt >.>


hab ich für die xbox <.<


----------



## Lurock (2. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab ich für die xbox <.<


Ich auch und ich finds ganz kuhl.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2008)

was warn bei dem eben kaputt? xDD


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

meinst du die pron werbung?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> meinst du die pron werbung?^^


jo :>
ich meine, dreister gehts ja net xD


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

Bei wem?


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

schlechter gehts ja nicht .. ich mein wenn schon dann sollen sie schöne bilder posten -.-
und naja wieviel spam mails bekommen wir täglich .. mit get girlfriend in xxx oder buy viagra ... (geht auch ohne ^^)


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2008)

ich meine, man kann ja posten: hey, hab nen coolen link gefunden, etc.
der macht knallharten text+ bilder... fnd das scho lustig^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bei wem?


werbung hier .. vorhin kurz ..


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich meine, man kann ja posten: hey, hab nen coolen link gefunden, etc.
> der macht knallharten text+ bilder... fnd das scho lustig^^



das erinnert mich an den mist
meine ex: link ^^
so sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur weil sie umbedingt ein video haben wollen <-- lawl


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das erinnert mich an den mist
> meine ex: link ^^
> so sinnlos
> 
> ...


*dunkle erinnerungen*


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das erinnert mich an den mist
> meine ex: link ^^
> so sinnlos
> 
> ...


echt ma.
ich meine, darauf gehen eh nur kiddys, die sowas in rl nur bei muddi sehen oder die "guten" seiten net kennen


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

Von was redet ihr???


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> echt ma.
> ich meine, darauf gehen eh nur kiddys, die sowas in rl* nicht mal bei muddi sehen* oder die "guten" seiten net kennen



fixed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja .. hab 1ma geklickt .. und meine ex war geiler *g* war mein erster gedanken dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Von was redet ihr???



von sachen die du in ca 10 jahren auch mal erfahren wirst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> werbung hier .. vorhin kurz ..



Hier war keine Porn Werbung, du hast stattdessen schon wieder deinen Privatordner offen gehabt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

>.>


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hier war keine Porn Werbung, du hast stattdessen schon wieder deinen Privatordner offen gehabt.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rofl^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

ah stimmt .. syr nox verwechsle das immer .. aber mein privat odner hat schönere bilder !
moment mal
- Blitz - 

wo bin ich.. wer bin ich? was bin ich? WAAA


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hier war keine Porn Werbung, du hast stattdessen schon wieder deinen Privatordner offen gehabt.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm was mach ich hier? Wer sind Sie?


----------



## Noxiel (2. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm was mach ich hier? Wer sind Sie?



Ich gehöre zu den MiB

Moderatoren in (den) Buffed (Foren)


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Oktober 2008)

hmm war der mod schrifzug schon immer rot?


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu den MiB
> 
> Moderatoren in Buffed


Das hättest du net sagen dürfen Nox.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu den MiB
> 
> Moderatoren in (den) Buffed (Foren)


shit leute einer von der MiB lauft lauft er darf uns nich t kriegen


----------



## Rhokan (2. Oktober 2008)

> hmm war der mod schrifzug schon immer rot?



glaub ned : /


----------



## Lurock (2. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hmm war der mod schrifzug schon immer rot?


Ne, vorher grün imo.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Oktober 2008)

Danke, und ich dachte ich sei der Einzige des es bisher aufgefallen ist.

Vielleicht zeigt das rot deutlicher zu welch absonderlichen Gattung Foren-User wir gehören.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> glaub ned : /






Lurock schrieb:


> Ne, vorher grün imo.


dacht schon das hätt ich mir eingebildet^^
warum jetz also rot nox?


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Danke, und ich dachte ich sei der Einzige des es bisher aufgefallen ist.
> 
> Vielleicht zeigt das rot deutlicher zu welch absonderlichen Gattung Foren-User wir gehören.


aber das grün fand ich i-wie schöner


----------



## Rhokan (2. Oktober 2008)

> aber das grün fand ich i-wie schöner



das war viel zu freundlich für die peitschenherren des forums *g*


----------



## Noxiel (2. Oktober 2008)

Wir werden nicht für's schön sein beza....erm ich meine, wir sollen effektiv nicht schön sein.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> das war viel zu freundlich für die peitschenherren des forums *g*


aber es sticht mehr heraus als diese dunkle rot


----------



## luXz (2. Oktober 2008)

Nabend leute! Hab hier lange nix mehr geschrieben was geht so?^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wir werden nicht für's schön sein beza....erm ich meine, wir sollen effektiv nicht schön sein.


hmm dazu sollte sich jeder wohl seine eigenen gedanken machen


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm immer noch keinen Runes of Magic beta key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

Seit ihr tot? <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Seit ihr tot? <.<


maybe


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Gefühlsmäßig... japp...
Körperlich... nicht ganz so!


----------



## Night falls (2. Oktober 2008)

Och Selor, was hat deinen Synapsen denn derartig zugesetzt?


----------



## Minastirit (2. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Seit ihr tot? <.<


ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja bin off pennen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graf von Krolock (2. Oktober 2008)

hallo


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Meine Synapsen tanzen gerade Lambada in meinem Schmerzzentrum >_<


----------



## Night falls (2. Oktober 2008)

Schick einen Schlägertrupp zu ihr, damit sie ihre Abreibung bekommt oder korrigier mich wenn ich mit meiner Vermutung danebenlieg.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Du liegst arg falsch... ich hab einfach nur totale Kopfschmerzen und das überlagert im moment alles


----------



## Night falls (2. Oktober 2008)

Naja, dann schick halt nen Aspirintrupp los O:


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Hilft nichts...^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

sonst noch jmd ausser mir da?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Oktober 2008)

ja


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

So halb


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm Gimp will nich so wie ich will <.<


----------



## White-Frost (3. Oktober 2008)

auch n bissel da^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hmmm Gimp will nich so wie ich will <.<


:>


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

Na wenns nur Gimp is


----------



## Manoroth (3. Oktober 2008)

bin auch noch hier aba jetzt gehe ich schlafen^^ gn8 an alel die das lesn^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bin auch noch hier aba jetzt gehe ich schlafen^^ gn8 an alel die das lesn^^


so, noch elfenlied fertig geschaut (hammer ) und jetzt geh ich auch, gn8


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

Schlafen ist für Weicheier


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Noch wer da?


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

'türlich ist noch wer da


----------



## Silenzz (3. Oktober 2008)

ja ich auch, der kleine nervige Hopper xD


----------



## David (3. Oktober 2008)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Silenzz (3. Oktober 2008)

schlaf gut
&#8364;dith: 300ste Post wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

*einen Nagelteppich ausleg und einen Stacheldrahtzaun aufzieh*


----------



## Silenzz (3. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> *einen Nagelteppich ausleg und einen Stacheldrahtzaun aufzieh*



Ein ganz großes ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

Weg weg mit euch!

Außer ihr habt die Anleitung zu einem Alten Sanyo Röhrenfernseher... Typenbezeichnung steht nicht auf dme Kasten


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

rofl xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss meine Sender neubelegen aber ohne die Anleitung weiß ich net welche kryptischen Kombinationen ich auf der Fernbedienung benutzen muss, damit es auf den Suchlauf umschaltet...


----------



## Silenzz (3. Oktober 2008)

geh zum antiquitätenhändler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

Der hat um die Uhrzeit aber nicht auf!


----------



## BimmBamm (3. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Der hat um die Uhrzeit aber nicht auf!



Schau hinten auf das Gerät; meist steht dort die Produkt-Nummer. Die Anleitung solltest Du dann auf

http://www.sanyo-service.com/de-neu/manuals/index.asp

finden.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

Das ding ist GROß und SCHWER! Ich krieg dat net bewegt ohne den halben Schrank mit umzuwerfen ._.


----------



## Silenzz (3. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ding ist GROß und SCHWER! Ich krieg dat net bewegt ohne den halben Schrank mit umzuwerfen ._.


und der Fernsehr steht genau an der Wand/Schrank, ist dahinter nicht n kleiner spalt frei, denn dann kannste n foto vll. machen.


----------



## Silenzz (3. Oktober 2008)

bin dann mal pennen, cus


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

Nein geht nix... wie ich sagte... das Ding ist ALT und GROß ^^ mind. 1m in der Tiefe...


----------



## White-Frost (3. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> bin dann mal pennen, cus


gn8^^


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Is noch wer da?


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

ARE YOU READY TO FLAME?!​


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

STFU! Kack n4pfiger b00n!


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> STFU! Kack n4pfiger b00n!



GTFO n00b!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

melih du nappöl zu früh


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> melih du nappöl zu früh



verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine uhr geht wohl ein wenig vor : /


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> verdammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Buuuuuh!^^

Guten Abend


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Go to hell! Fuck fucking fuck fuck fuckin fuck fuck!!


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Dumdidum Crackmack is da >.>

Ahhh ihr seit zu früh!!!!


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Das sollte mein First sein!!!! <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dumdidum Crackmack is da >.>
> 
> Ahhh ihr seit zu früh!!!!


gude crrrack
nicht wir, sondern melih... pöser meli!


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

kill him!111zwölf


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

GNAAAAAAHHH! Tod, Tod und Verderben! Ewige Verdammnis! Blut, Innereien, Qualen und Pein!

So, fertig, bin dann heute Abend auch mal wieder da....


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> kill him!111zwölf


Warum immer gleich töten? Wir könnten das auch sachlich ausdiskuttieren


----------



## Todesschleicher (3. Oktober 2008)

Schapalalalaa

Morgen bin ich in England 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> GNAAAAAAHHH! Tod, Tod und Verderben! Ewige Verdammnis! Blut, Innereien, Qualen und Pein!
> 
> So, fertig, bin dann heute Abend auch mal wieder da....


Und  ein auto schleutderts ein paar mal über die straße *kaawwÄÄÄÄSHHH* und ein laster schlitter quer über die bahn *WÄÄÄÄÄÄMMM* und fliegende mottorräder springen über riesige feuerbälle *WUUUUSSSHH BÄAAAÄÄM KRAAAAWWWÄHM*
guten abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum immer gleich töten? Wir könnten das auch sachlich ausdiskuttieren


nicht bei so einem verstoß :O


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Go to hell! Fuck fucking fuck fuck fuckin fuck fuck!!



was war es heute? LSD? Speed?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Und  ein auto schleutderts ein paar mal über die straße *kaawwÄÄÄÄSHHH* und ein laster schlitter quer über die bahn *WÄÄÄÄÄÄMMM* und fliegende mottorräder springen über riesige feuerbälle *WUUUUSSSHH BÄAAAÄÄM KRAAAAWWWÄHM*
> guten abend


sachma was nimmst du? ich will auch was davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nicht bei so einem verstoß :O


Hmm man kann über ALLES diskuttieren


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Ahhh wo is mein zweites signatur bild?!

Edit ah da is es ja <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm man kann über ALLES diskuttieren


KANN, muss aber nicht :O


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm man kann über ALLES diskuttieren


Ich war es nicht!!!!!!!

Das war meine uhr sie hat mir die falsche uhrzeit angegeben ..... kill the fucking uhr!!!!!


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> was war es heute? LSD? Speed?


Hast du nicht geschrieben "ready to flame?" ?
Flamen = Beleidigen
N00b!


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich war es nicht!!!!!!!
> 
> Das war meine uhr sie hat mir die falsche uhrzeit angegeben ..... kill the fucking uhr!!!!!


Du kannst das auch mit der Uhr ausdiskuttieren, oder sie einfach kaputt werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> N00b!


ololol l2p du nap


----------



## Todesschleicher (3. Oktober 2008)

omg roflmao lass uns gegenseitig mit 13375p33x dissen du noob altah o.0


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> N00b!


STFU kackb00n!!!!!!^^


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> omg roflmao lass uns gegenseitig mit 13375p33x dissen du noob altah o.0






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> omg roflmao lass uns gegenseitig mit 13375p33x dissen du noob altah o.0


|)V |-|457 |)0<|-| |<31|\|3 4|-||\|V|\|6 \/0|\| 13375|>34|< !!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rofl^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ich bin Razyl und ich bin ein Noob.
*alle in der Runde: "Hallo Razyl"*


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Ruhe ihr spammer!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> |)V |-|457 |)0<|-| |<31|\|3 4|-||\|V|\|6 \/0|\| 13375|>34|< !!!!!


|<14|2 |-|4|3 !(|-| 4|-||\||_||\|6 010101


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> |<14|2 |-|4|3 !(|-| 4|-||\||_||\|6 010101



Dieser Sprache bin ich leider nicht mächtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin Razyl und ich bin ein Noob.
> *alle in der Runde: "Hallo Razyl"*


sin ma jetzt scho ne selbsthilfegruppe? o0


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sin ma jetzt scho ne selbsthilfegruppe? o0


Sind wir doch schon immer gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> |<14|2 |-|4|3 !(|-| 4|-||\||_||\|6 010101


I(|-| |-|0993 |)V |-|457 |<31|\|3|\| 63|\|3|2470|2 |33|\|V7z7  !!!!!!


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Man SW episode 5 is irgendwie langweilig <.<


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Man SW episode 5 is irgendwie langweilig <.<


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mario Barth ist hingegen lustiger


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> I(|-| |-|0993 |)V |-|457 |<31|\|3|\| 63|\|3|2470|2 |33|\|V7z7  !!!!!!



Do gôsch mr granadamässig uff dr Sagg !


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> I(|-| |-|0993 |)V |-|457 |<31|\|3|\| 63|\|3|2470|2 |33|\|V7z7  !!!!!!


101 |=|_||2 50 \/\/45 6!|375 |\|3|\| 63|\|3|2470|2???


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

I`m your Daddy Chch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 101 |=|_||2 50 \/\/45 6!|375 |\|3|\| 63|\|3|2470|2???



 I glaub Dia haggds !


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 101 |=|_||2 50 \/\/45 6!|375 |\|3|\| 63|\|3|2470|2???


Y04 4|33|2 |)3|\| |33|\|V7z73|\| |\|V|2 V3|331573 |\|00|35  !!!!!


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Y04 4|33|2 |)3|\| |33|\|V7z73|\| |\|V|2 V3|331573 |\|00|35  !!!!!



Du bisch au an rechdr Bauradrambl, wia Dua bloß en d´Welt neidabbsch !


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Y04 4|33|2 |)3|\| |33|\|V7z73|\| |\|V|2 V3|331573 |\|00|35  !!!!!


50 5!3|-|75 4|_|5


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo8fkYwb4Xc


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 50 5!3|-|75 4|_|5



Gang zom Deifl !


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Gang zom Deifl !


geh zum teufel?


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo8fkYwb4Xc



Au


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> geh zum teufel?



jo


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Sach ma Melih versuchst du Schweizerdeutsch zu sprechen/schreiben?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> jo


der aht gesagt, ich soll wiederkommen, wenn ich jmd gekillt habe, der zu früh den nachtschwärmer eröffnet :>


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Also, wer kein 13375|>34|< kann sollte sich mal überlegen ob sich DSL wirklich lohnt... =P


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

schreibt man P nich |° ?


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2008)

Also können wir nun wiederwie Normal WoW sterbliche reden?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

wenn dun thema hast :>


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sach ma Melih versuchst du Schweizerdeutsch zu sprechen/schreiben?^^



Schwäbisch.....


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Schwäbisch.....


mhh schwäbische mowltaschen <3


----------



## Oonâgh (3. Oktober 2008)

!|-||2   5|7!/\//\/7   |)0(|-|   4|_|_3  O.O

'n Abend btw.. mach grad Pause in TS Hero ^^


----------



## Oonâgh (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mhh schwäbische mowltaschen <3



Schwäbsche Gankerle x3 !!


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Episode 5 fertig jetzt episode 6 <.<


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> schreibt man P nich |° ?


P = |> 
   = |³
   = |°


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

I kennd glei uff dr Sau nausfahra !


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> P = |>
> = |³
> = |°


erinnert mich an o->0->8-> o o


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> erinnert mich an o->0->8-> o o



ihr mit eurer 1337 haxXxor sprache o_0


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ihr mit eurer 1337 haxXxor sprache o_0


das ist die zellteilung...


----------



## Silenzz (3. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend, der böse Hopper ist da^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Guten Abend, der böse Hopper ist da^^


|<4|\||\|57 ||)|_| 1337?


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> |<4|\||\|57 ||)|_| 1337?


3|2 157 31|\| |-|0|°|°3|2 .......


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> |<4|\||\|57 ||)|_| 1337?



Hosch du koi andre Ärbad?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Hosch du koi andre Ärbad?


was isn das letzte wort?o0


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was isn das letzte wort?o0


Arbeit...


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was isn das letzte wort?o0



Arbeit.....
wörtlich übersetzt heißt das : hast du keine andere arbeit

aber man meint damit : hast nichts besseres zu tun


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Arbeit.....
> wörtlich übersetzt heißt das : hast du keine andere arbeit
> 
> aber man meint damit : hast nichts besseres zu tun


arbeit wäre doch eher oabäid oder sowas o0 naja egal.
nö, 1. hab ich ferien, 2. is heute nirgendwo hier in der nähe was los, 3. spiel ich nebenbei noch.


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> aber man meint damit : hast nichts besseres zu tun


Nö es ist ja Feiertag :-)


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> arbeit wäre doch eher oabäid oder sowas o0 naja egal.
> nö, 1. hab ich ferien, 2. is heute nirgendwo hier in der nähe was los, 3. spiel ich nebenbei noch.



Vrzehl mr koin Gallimaddias


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

Fallt nieder auf die Knie!
Betet mich an!


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Fallt nieder auf die Knie!
> Betet mich an!


Warum ausgerechnet dich?


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Fallt nieder auf die Knie!
> Betet mich an!



 Hano, wia hemmers denn ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

Weil ich das sage... welch dumme Frage, freu dich heut ist mein guter Tag und du kommst net auf den Scheiterhaufen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Weil ich das sage... welch dumme Frage, freu dich heut ist mein guter Tag und du kommst net auf den Scheiterhaufen!


dafür kommst du aufs schafott... KETZER!!!!


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Weil ich das sage... welch dumme Frage, freu dich heut ist mein guter Tag und du kommst net auf den Scheiterhaufen!


Hm.
Ich bet dich trotzdem net an.


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Weil ich das sage... welch dumme Frage, freu dich heut ist mein guter Tag und du kommst net auf den Scheiterhaufen!


Wegen dir hab ich jetzt Hunger! =/


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Weil ich das sage... welch dumme Frage, freu dich heut ist mein guter Tag und du kommst net auf den Scheiterhaufen!



 Gang zom Deifl du bleedr sekkl!


----------



## Todesschleicher (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Gang zom Deifl du bleedr sekkl!


Ich weiß nicht ob ich diese Sprachvergewaltigung oder Leetspeex schlimmer finde o.0


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich diese Sprachvergewaltigung oder Leetspeex schlimmer finde o.0



Das ist keine sprachvergewaltigung....das ist schwäbisch!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

Ach ihr seid doch alle verdammt!


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Das ist keine sprachvergewaltigung....das ist schwäbisch!!!


Show me tah difference!


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich diese Sprachvergewaltigung oder Leetspeex schlimmer finde o.0


Beides ist schlimm, sogar schon derbe schlimm *seufz*


----------



## Todesschleicher (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Das ist keine sprachvergewaltigung....das ist schwäbisch!!!


Das Eine und das Andere sind ein und dasselbe o.0


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Show me tah difference!



Sprachvergewaltiung = n00b!

Schwäbisch = Sprache!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Beides ist schlimm, sogar schon derbe schlimm *seufz*


wenn bei dieser sprachvergewaltigung trotzdem der sinn hinter den aussagen gewahrt wird gehts doch.


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Sprachvergewaltiung = n00b!
> 
> Schwäbisch = Sprache!


Überhaupt nicht!
Leetspeak ist genauso aufgebaut wie die normale deutsche Sprache!
Wenn du 13375|°34|< (Leetspeak) schreibst, befolgst du die Regeln 
die für die deutsche Grammatik gelten, denn die Buchstaben sind
in der richtigen Reihenfolge etc.
Das kann man vom Schwäbischen nicht behaupten, das gibts kein
System hinter...


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Schwäbisch = Sprache!


Müssten wir nicht alle die in Deutschland wohnen eine einheitliche Sprache haben (*hust* Tag der dt. Einheit*hust*)?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

omg
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=66368

dieser anael benutzt jetzt jeden thread um sein instanpyro noob video zu verlinken...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> omg
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=66368
> 
> dieser anael benutzt jetzt jeden thread um sein instanpyro noob video zu verlinken...
> ...


Omg... wie tief kann man sinken=?


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> omg
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=66368
> 
> dieser anael benutzt jetzt jeden thread um sein instanpyro noob video zu verlinken...
> ...



Sowas von peinlich......und das ist der 4te versuch....


----------



## Oonâgh (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> omg
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=66368
> 
> dieser **lalala** benutzt jetzt jeden thread um sein instanpyro noob video zu verlinken...
> ...




Für die Dinger würd ich kein Vid machen ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Sowas von peinlich......und das ist der 4te versuch....


ich finds ehrlich gesagt geil, wie der evrsucht, sich mit beleidigungen zu wehren^^


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

So hat mein mage auf lvl 60 gecritet <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So hat mein mage auf lvl 60 gecritet <.<


so hat seine mutter ihn nach der geburt gecritet ... *flame flame*


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich finds ehrlich gesagt geil, wie der evrsucht, sich mit beleidigungen zu wehren^^



Sowas gehört in die Kategorie "Idiot" bzw "halbdaggl"


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> bzw "halbdaggl"


ich find dackel lustig^^


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich find dackel lustig^^



im schwäbischen is "daggl" eine beleidigung und da gibt es mehrere stufen

volldaggl

saudaggl

jenseidaggl

aber die schlimmste form davon is "halbdaggl" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

ich find den anel iwie lustig... wasn vollhorst^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Oktober 2008)

ich amche mit meinem wl mit shadow bolts höhere crits^^


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich find den anel iwie lustig... wasn vollhorst^^



find den auch lustig :/

ps: ich würde ihn zu gern in sein gesicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das sagen ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

das bild passt zu 1000% xD


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das bild passt zu 1000% xD



Also ich finde das bild besser





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Also ich finde das bild besser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was zur hölle? das sieht aus wien noppenkondom auf nem hydranten o0


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was zur hölle? das sieht aus wien noppenkondom auf nem hydranten o0



wenn man auch nur das eine im kopf hat denkt man das alles irgendwie nach "kondom" oder "penis" aussieht : /


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wenn man auch nur das eine im kopf hat denkt man das alles irgendwie nach "kondom" oder "penis" aussieht : /


das finde ich eine böswillige unterstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das finde ich eine böswillige unterstellung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber eine gerechte!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Aber eine gerechte!


solange es nur eine unterstellung und keine tatsache ist...


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> solange es nur eine unterstellung und keine tatsache ist...



hmm jo 


ps: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

EXTERMINATE!!!! 

Fällt mir zu dem Bild nur ein...


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hmm jo
> 
> 
> ps:
> ...


AUA!!!!


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> AUA!!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




find ich besser : /


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> omg
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=66368
> 
> dieser anael benutzt jetzt jeden thread um sein instanpyro noob video zu verlinken...
> ...


find den lustig
3k crits .. ich sag ja nid das ich mit soulfire 10k gemacht hab ohne soviel 
wasn kak kiddy mit newb eq -.- pullt bei gruul und findet sich lustig ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

ist zumindest nicht so schmerzvoll^^


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Oh man, der Typ ist genial!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

ich würde ihn ja fragen, ob seine familie aufgrund geldmangels seinen kopf als hammer benutzt, aber ich vermute mal, bei meinem glück würde dann ein mod reinkommen xD


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist zumindest nicht so schmerzvoll^^


#




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hm?


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich würde ihn ja fragen, ob seine familie aufgrund geldmangels seinen kopf als hammer benutzt, aber ich vermute mal, bei meinem glück würde dann ein mod reinkommen xD


rofl


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh man, der Typ ist genial!



wenn man hacke dicht ist ja .. sonst isser nur kleines kiddy wie 90% von den anderen auch xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

hm sieht im ersten moment natürlich nach schubsen aus. aber vll hat sich die frau zu weit nach vorne gelehnt, fällt raus, und er versucht, sie zu greifen.


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm sieht im ersten moment natürlich nach schubsen aus. aber vll hat sich die frau zu weit nach vorne gelehnt, fällt raus, und er versucht, sie zu greifen.



wer weiß wer weiß.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn man hacke dicht ist ja .. sonst isser nur kleines kiddy wie 90% von den anderen auch xD


das einzige was dicht ist ist der kopf von dem. und zwar mit stroh.


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie ist der Typ echt naja behämmert...


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

wurde da grade eine ganze seite gelöscht? o0


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wurde da grade eine ganze seite gelöscht? o0


Da fehlen alle Flames gegen ihn aufeinmal, schade war grad so lustig


----------



## Manoroth (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wurde da grade eine ganze seite gelöscht? o0



jep scheint so^^


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

naja egal, es war unterhaltsam.
hoffe nur, er taucht net wieder auf.
wenn doch ist er ja leicht zu erkennen


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Welche Seite?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Akro123 schrieb:


> 69anel69
> was willst du mit dem scheiß video die ganze zeit man bist sogar zu dumm nen anderen namen als in youtube hier in buffed auszudenken is dein lexikon da zu klein oder was.
> ich glaub du hast doch auch nur gas in deinem kopf damit du aufrecht gehen kannst.
> du bist so schlecht alder.
> ...


ein flame hats noch durchbekommen  o0 xD


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja egal, es war unterhaltsam.
> hoffe nur, er taucht net wieder auf.
> wenn doch ist er ja leicht zu erkennen



stimmt


ps: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4452392/Kannaz...o_OP_no_credits


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

LOOOOOOOL


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=66387


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Dumdidum was is Lu?


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Tjoa, so kanns geh'n....


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tjoa, so kanns geh'n....


ich fands irgendwie ... seltsam aber lustig


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wen auch immer du unterhalten wolltest, deine Entschuldigung wird naürlich angenommen!
> Hoffe, wir laufen in Zukunft auf der rechten Bahn, viel Erfolg und schönen Abend noch.
> 
> ~closed


entschuldigung angenommen? wtf? o0


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> entschuldigung angenommen? wtf? o0



lol!

wie kann man nur einen TROLL aktzeptieren


----------



## Manoroth (3. Oktober 2008)

grüne brille haste den post von ZAM gelesen? uis im videa thread da den wir zugespammt haben (wollts dir zur sicher heit sagn^^)


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

kk ty^^


och ne oder -________________-


----------



## Manoroth (3. Oktober 2008)

np^^


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> och ne oder -________________-



das bedeutet nichts gutes.....


----------



## Manoroth (3. Oktober 2008)

die mögen dich scheinbar nemmer... einfach keinen mist baun würde dich sonst vermissen^^


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Nichts ist so hart wie das Leben....


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nichts ist so hart wie das Leben....


wenn man sagt, was man denkt, muss man mehr als alles geben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Dann macht man halt einen zweit acc .....


----------



## Manoroth (3. Oktober 2008)

oder nen 3ten oder nen 4ten wie mein cousin Black-Muffin^^


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn man sagt, was man denkt, muss man mehr als alles geben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was hast du Arschloch schon jemals riskiert? Ich meine nicht dein Leben... nein, was sich lohnt zu verlieren!


----------



## White-Frost (3. Oktober 2008)

meld mich auch mal wieder hier hier hier bin ich


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> oder nen 3ten oder nen 4ten wie mein cousin Black-Muffin^^


ich häng aber an meinem namen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Was n wirst gebannt oda so?

hmmm habs grad gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...20&start=20

nun, dann werd ich mich zusammenreißen, keine trolle zu füttern... :\


----------



## Denitro (3. Oktober 2008)

Moin leute : /


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

anel? o0


----------



## Denitro (3. Oktober 2008)

Nein du sekkl^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

merk grad, der ist ja noch on^^


----------



## Denitro (3. Oktober 2008)

Wer bin ich wohl?^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. Oktober 2008)

der weinachtsman?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

69Anel69 schrieb:


> Also mein schönstet erlebnis war in einem Gruul raid wo ich eine random Gruppe mit nem pull wipen lies. Aber die haben es auch nicht anderes verdinnt. Will jetzt aber net die ganze story erzählen.
> Hab das Video auch aufgenommen, darf es aber hier leider nichtmehr poster. Wer aber bisi klug ist kommt schon drauf.




o0 also mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...

edit: meli 2. acc


----------



## Denitro (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> edit: meli 2. acc



Ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

melih <.<


----------



## Denitro (3. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Black muffin?



Genau....nicht : /


----------



## White-Frost (3. Oktober 2008)

2ter acc von Melih (Ne der is noch net gebannt)?


----------



## Denitro (3. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> 2ter acc von Melih (Ne der is noch net gebannt)?



jo?^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. Oktober 2008)

bin ich gut


----------



## Denitro (3. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> bin ich gut



steht in mein titel ......also


----------



## White-Frost (3. Oktober 2008)

Denitro schrieb:


> steht in mein titel ......also


pfff lass mir halt mal n bissel n erfolg ^^


----------



## Denitro (3. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> pfff lass mir halt mal n bissel n erfolg ^^



Nein....und was wilslt du jetzt machen? *böse lachend auf white frost zeig*


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Denitro schrieb:


> Nein....und was wilslt du jetzt machen? *böse lachend auf white frost zeig*



/sign

ps: höhö : /


----------



## Urengroll (3. Oktober 2008)

ich wünsche mir ein banner! wer macht mir eines? büdde büdde büdde.................^^


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ich wünsche mir ein banner! wer macht mir eines? büdde büdde büdde.................^^



Niemand!!!^^


----------



## Denitro (3. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ich wünsche mir ein banner! wer macht mir eines? büdde büdde büdde.................^^



Niemand!!!^^


----------



## Urengroll (3. Oktober 2008)

dann schreibe ich mal Niemand an! Danke euch!


----------



## Denitro (3. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> dann schreibe ich mal Niemand an! Danke euch!



np : /


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> dann schreibe ich mal Niemand an! Danke euch!



np : /


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Shit kannst du schnell umloggn <.<


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Shit kannst du schnell umloggn <.<



jo^^


----------



## Denitro (3. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Shit kannst du schnell umloggn <.<



 jo^^


----------



## Urengroll (3. Oktober 2008)

Niemand antwortet!


----------



## White-Frost (3. Oktober 2008)

klar flinke hand hat n langes training hinter sich


----------



## Denitro (3. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> klar flinke hand hat n langes training hinter sich



Der trainign dauerte ungefähr 3 1/2 jahre mit ausbildung zum mörder und so blabla blub


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> klar flinke hand hat n langes training hinter sich



Das trainign dauerte ungefähr 3 1/2 jahre mit ausbildung zum mörder und so blabla blub


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Denitro schrieb:


> Der trainign dauerte ungefähr 3 1/2 jahre mit ausbildung zum mörder und so blabla blub






Melih schrieb:


> Das trainign dauerte ungefähr 3 1/2 jahre mit ausbildung zum mörder und so blabla blub


du bist doch krank^^


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Ja wiso?

verdammt...mein 2t acc wutrde gesperrt wegen zu schnellen umloggen...aber nur 13 minuten lang : /


----------



## White-Frost (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Das trainign dauerte ungefähr 3 1/2 jahre mit ausbildung zum mörder und so blabla blub


du meinst 3 1/2 jahre 7 tage die woche 3 mal täglich rauf und runte rimmer wieder


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> du meinst 3 1/2 jahre 7 tage die woche 3 mal täglich rauf und runte rimmer wieder



so kann man es auch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> so kann man es auch sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und du behauptest von mir, ich würde immer nur ans eine denken... >.>
^^


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> und du behauptest von mir, ich würde immer nur ans eine denken... >.>
> ^^


ich behaupte das nicht...sondern...das ist eine tatsache


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ja wiso?
> 
> verdammt...mein 2t acc wutrde gesperrt wegen zu schnellen umloggen...aber nur 13 minuten lang : /


Ha ha! *mit Finger zeig*


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich behaupte das nicht...sondern...das ist eine tatsache





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ha ha! *mit Finger zeig*



noch 10 minuten...dann flame ich dich zu tode!


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

copy+paste ist echt ne schöne erfindung :>


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> copy+paste ist echt ne schöne erfindung :>



Genau!


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Spinner!


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

SPinner!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

ach du meine kackeo0 !!!


----------



## Zez (3. Oktober 2008)

Idioten >.>


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

i love it : /


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Sonst gehts noch oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

könnte es gern nochmal machen wenn ihr wollt ....^^


ps: schade das keiner fullquote gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

O.o.OO.o.OO.o.OO.o.OO.o.OO.o.OO.o.OO.o.OO.o.OO.o.OO.o.OO.o.OO.o.OO.o.OO.o.OO.o.O


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Hoppla >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

du hättest damit ein RIESIGES oO bilden müssen^^


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Bin ich schon gebannt? <.<


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Bin ich schon gebannt? <.<


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

wenn würdest du wohl nicht mehr posten können, oder?


----------



## Zez (4. Oktober 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Idioten >.>


kanns nur wiederhohlen ...


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

hab deins kopiert und das 10 mal hintereinander.....und dann stand auf einmal

"Fatall Error"


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hab deins kopiert und das 10 mal hintereinander.....und dann stand auf einmal
> 
> "Fatall Error"


ich frage mich wieso nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (4. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




kann mir daraus einer ein banner machen?


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O
                        o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O
                         o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O
                         o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O
                         o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O
                         o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O
                         o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O
                         o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O
                         o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O
                         o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O
                         o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O
                         o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O
                         o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O
                         o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O
                         o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O
                         o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O
                         o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O
                         o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O
                         o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O
                         o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O
                                    o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bist du das besoffen im stroh liegend?


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

nönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönö
nönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönö
nönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönö
nönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönö
nönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönö
nönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönö
nönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönö
nönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönö
nönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönö
nönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönö
nönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönö
nönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönö
nönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönö
nönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönö


----------



## Zez (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bist du das besoffen im stroh liegend?


Das ist deine Mutter!
*schlechte Mutterwitze incoming*


----------



## Urengroll (4. Oktober 2008)

ähmmm ja ich war jung und brauchte das geld?


----------



## Lurock (4. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack, ich hoffe du bekommst bald Post... -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ähmmm ja ich war jung und brauchte das geld?


wenn dus geld gebraucht ahst, wieso hastes für alk ausgegeben <.<


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

ich blicks nimmer


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> nönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönö
> nö



ja


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

>.>


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

^^


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Spinner <.<


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß!


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

*Buuuhuuhuuu!!! *reingeister**


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Ahhhh hilfääääääääää


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> *Buuuhuuhuuu!!! *reingeister**



Ahhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

*Jahaaaa ich komme um Euch zu holeeeeheeeeen!*


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> *Jahaaaa ich komme um Euch zu holeeeeheeeeen!*



Billiger trick

ich hohl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der saugt dich auf!


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> *Jahaaaa ich komme um Euch zu holeeeeheeeeen!*


haste bier mitgebracht?


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Nerv nich dummer geist <.<


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> *Jahaaaa ich komme um Euch zu holeeeeheeeeen!*



um dann was mit uns zu machn?


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> haste bier mitgebracht?


Na toll du machst die ganze Spannung kaputt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> um dann was mit uns zu machn?


*Das willst du glaube ich nicht wihiiiisseeeeeeeehn.*


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> haste bier mitgebracht?



will auch!


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> *Das willst du glaube ich nicht wihiiiisseeeeeeeehn.*


ich glaub schon^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> *Das willst du glaube ich nicht wihiiiisseeeeeeeehn.*


doch will ich, also giev answer


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> *Das willst du glaube ich nicht wihiiiisseeeeeeeehn.*



hmmm doch eigentlich schon^^


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Muhahah Morgen geh ich in die USA aber leider net an die Blizzcon >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Muhahah Morgen geh ich in die USA aber leider net an die Blizzcon >.<


wohin gehts genau?

edit sagt: ich darf nix mehr posten!


sonst bin ich nicht mehr 1337


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

New York

why darfst nix posten?


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> New York
> 
> why darfst nix posten?


Darauf wird er dir jetzt bestimmt ne Antwort geben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und was ich mit euch mache... muss ich mir noch überlegen! Ich sag nur eins: Es wird grausam!


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Rofl <.<


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Darauf wird er dir jetzt bestimmt ne Antwort geben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


grausam is betrachter ansichtssache


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

ach egal, ich bin sooo 1337, dazu brauch ich die zahl im postcounter nit <.<

btw, was soll so schlimm sein? zwingste uns, rohen grünkohl zu essen? >.>


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> grausam is betrachter ansichtssache


Ach lasst mich doch in Ruhe.


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Darauf wird er dir jetzt bestimmt ne Antwort geben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solange es nichts mit shounen ai oder S&M zu tun hat wird es nur halb so schlimm : /


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Solange es nichts mit shounen ai oder S&M zu tun hat wird es nur halb so schlimm : /


*kiss*
Bin froh, dass du nicht weg bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> *kiss*
> Bin froh, dass du nicht weg bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaubst du ich geh jetzt pennen oder wie?

hmmm...vielleicht soltle ich mir alk besorgen ....


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> btw, was soll so schlimm sein? zwingste uns, rohen grünkohl zu essen? >.>



WAAAAAAAAAA!!!! GRÜNKOHL!!!!!! HIILLLFFEEEEE!!!!

Edit: 700ter post


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Ach lasst mich doch in Ruhe.



wenn du deine ruhe willst biste hier aba ganz sicher im falschen thread^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Glaubst du ich geh jetzt pennen oder wie?
> 
> hmmm...vielleicht soltle ich mir alk besorgen ....


VLL? ^^


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> VLL? ^^



jo......hmmmm......^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> jo......hmmmm......^^


ach du hast doch direkt neben dem pc die pulle stehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach du hast doch direkt neben dem pc die pulle stehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



noch net....


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach du hast doch direkt neben dem pc die pulle stehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne das bin cih


----------



## Lurock (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach du hast doch direkt neben dem pc die pulle stehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer nicht?


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wer nicht?


bei mir lagerts im keller.


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

*Wussssschhhhh...* *Kostüm abwerf* * Ich bin garkein Geist! Reingelegt, ha ha!*


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Bin mal kurz afk......


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> *Wussssschhhhh...* *Kostüm abwerf* * Ich bin garkein Geist! Reingelegt, ha ha!*


WAH MEINE AUGEN!!!
ZIEH DAS KOSTÜM WIEDER AN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Zez (4. Oktober 2008)

ich gehe auf die 2k zu =)


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wer nicht?


Ich


----------



## Lurock (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> WAH MEINE AUGEN!!!
> ZIEH DAS KOSTÜM WIEDER AN
> 
> 
> ...


STFU!
Healy sieht guad aus!


----------



## Zez (4. Oktober 2008)

Btw, Hallo @ Healguard


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Btw, Hallo @ Healguard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hallo @ Zez


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> STFU!
> Healy sieht guad aus!


tjoa, für 99 jahre hat sie sich frisch gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

so....bin wieder da .......


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> so....bin wieder da .......


was haste dir für zeuch geholt?


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> so....bin wieder da .......


Webeh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Hallo @ Zez


Du kannst mich auch Zez nennen :>


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was haste dir für zeuch geholt?



Wodka........

@heal

thx


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Wodka........


 nda dann ma prost


----------



## Zez (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was haste dir für zeuch geholt?


Der raucht nur Acid! (Ja ich bin mir über Acid im klaren, aber ER raucht es!)


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nda dann ma prost



Werd eh jetzt net so viel davon trinken : /

@Zez

ne ich nehm nur LSD


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

hmm ich kann eine Woche net spammen <.<


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Du kannst mich auch Zez nennen :>


Okay mach ich ab jetzt... Zez!


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> hmm ich kann eine Woche net spammen <.<






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Wolltest mich nich zu Flamen?


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Doch...will aber nicht gebannt werden :/


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

<.<


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Copy & Paste ahaha
Mir ist so langweilig :<


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

hmmm.....könnte ich jetzt gebannt werden wenn ich ein shounen-ai bild reinstelle um damit Crackmack zu flamen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hmmm.....könnte ich jetzt gebannt werden wenn ich ein shounen-ai bild reinstelle um damit Crackmack zu flamen?


wenn dus nach 1 min wieder rausnimmst... wohl eher net, schließlich hat dann keiner was gesehen <.<


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn dus nach 1 min wieder rausnimmst... wohl eher net, schließlich hat dann keiner was gesehen <.<



hmm soll ich es machen?

aber dann bekommen alle augenkrebs :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hmm soll ich es machen?
> 
> aber dann bekommen alle augenkrebs :/


shounen ai war aber net das schwulenzeugs, das war yaoi oder?


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Mach <.<


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> shounen ai war aber net das schwulenzeugs, das war yaoi oder?



ne beides ist schwuchtelzeug deswegen frag ich ja ....


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ne beides ist schwuchtelzeug deswegen frag ich ja ....


bwah <.<


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

ÄÄÄÄÄH?
Ja mach mal. Ganz schnell!


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Schwul? ich dachte das waren lesben na dan machs nich rein <.<


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bwah <.<



die brille erinnert scih wohl noch dran^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

btw wieso haste son bild? wieder eins aus deiner sammlung? :>


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

*Hier war ein bild*

ihr habt darauf gestannden :/

@grünne brille

ne

als ob ....googel bilder ftw^^

//Edit by x3n0n:
Hör auf mich wegzueditieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> die brille erinnert scih wohl noch dran^^


grml ich werd das echt net vergessen >.<


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Ahhhhhhh meine Augen >,<


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ahhhhhhh meine Augen >,<



^^

ps: ich nehm das bild gleich raus


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Hört mal auf, so Insiderich zu reden. Und was ist an dem Bild so schlimm?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ahhhhhhh meine Augen >,<



gibt also wesentlich schlimmeres...


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Hört mal auf, so Insiderich zu reden. Und was ist an dem Bild so schlimm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bist auch eine frau...die versteht sowas nicht...


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gibt also wesentlich schlimmeres...


jo....das weiss ich dank euch beiden auch <.<


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo....das weiss ich dank euch beiden auch <.<



dazu sach cih nur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> du bist auch eine frau...die versteht sowas nicht...


Ich hoffe, das war jetzt nicht beleidigend gemeint!


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm naja ich könnt auch andere bilder zeigen....aber die sind glaub nicht angenehm .....^^



@Heal

war es nicht sondern nur das es man es als frau nicht versteht weil einfach hetero Männer eine heidenangst vor sowas haben


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Hmmm naja ich könnt auch andere bilder zeigen....


NEIN! >.<


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Hmmm naja ich könnt auch andere bilder zeigen....aber die sind glaub nicht angenehm .....^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meinst du mit normale Männer, Männer die Hetero sind?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> NEIN! >.<






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




!!!!!!!!!!


@heal

ich hab doch hetero geschrieben.....


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> @Heal
> 
> war es nicht sondern nur das es man es als frau nicht versteht weil einfach hetero Männer eine heidenangst vor sowas haben


nicht angst, aber manche bilder die ich da gesehen hab... O_O


edit sagt: meli, du hast doch echt nur quicklinks zu solchen kackbildern oder <.<


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> edit sagt: meli, du hast doch echt nur quicklinks zu solchen kackbildern oder <.<



ich sag nur....googel bilder : /


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich sag nur....googel bilder : /


ich sag nur... glaub ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ok ich nehms zurück <.<


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Vader ohne Maske hässlich >.<


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Vader ohne Maske hässlich >.<



erst jetzt bemerkt?

ps: ich poste nochmal ein Homosexuelles bild ok? xD


----------



## x3n0n (4. Oktober 2008)

NEIN


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

> @heal
> ich hab doch hetero geschrieben.....


Eben stand da noch normale  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> nicht angst, aber manche bilder die ich da gesehen hab... O_O



Wooo?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> NEIN



Puh


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

LOL!

jetzt mach ich es erst recht!!!!


ps: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe homosexuell gesagt nicht schwul ... <.<


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> NEIN



wiso nein? verstösst das gegen die nettiquete auch wenn keine darstellung von sexuellenhandlungen oder so zu sehn sind?


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> LOL!
> 
> jetzt mach ich es erst recht!!!!
> 
> ...


Wo ist das Bild? -.-


----------



## x3n0n (4. Oktober 2008)

Nein das nicht, ich will aber nicht, dass hier gleich Reports eingehen ala "Die veralbern homosexuelle Menschen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Nein das nicht, ich will aber nicht, dass hier gleich Reports eingehen ala "Die veralbern homosexuelle Menschen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso veralbern?


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Wo ist das Bild? -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


xD Da ist nur ein kreuz!


----------



## x3n0n (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso veralbern?


Guck dir die letzten paar Seiten an


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

hmmm also ich finde net das wir die veralbern.... wir unterhalten  uns ja nur über animes/mangas welche sich vor allem um homosexuele personen drehen... aber naja mod > user^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Guck dir die letzten paar Seiten an


für mich ist ads keine veralberung von schwulen, sondern teils der art der darstellung von bestimmten neigungen in gezeichneter form.
keinesfalls aber eine veralberung der sexuellen gesinnung.


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Na wenn das so ist!


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> xD Da ist nur ein kreuz!



scheis shoujoai.com -.-


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1052793
> Melih mach das schnell weg



schon erledigt


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Das is doch was >.>


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Tralala


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> scheis shoujoai.com -.-
> 
> 
> ps:



haar scharf am nippel verbot vorbei^^


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> haar scharf am nippel verbot vorbei^^



so soll es auch sein : /


ps: is von dem anime "kannazuki no miko" und genau das selbe wie von meiner signatur


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

mir gefalln die noch

ich mag katzen und mädels wiso den net kombiniern?^^


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mir gefalln die noch
> 
> 
> 
> ich mag katzen und mädels wiso den net kombiniern?^^



üff das bild ist ein wenig übertrieben : /


----------



## x3n0n (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> für mich ist ads keine veralberung von schwulen, sondern teils der art der darstellung von bestimmten neigungen in gezeichneter form.
> keinesfalls aber eine veralberung der sexuellen gesinnung.





Melih schrieb:


> ne beides ist schwuchtelzeug deswegen frag ich ja ....





Grüne schrieb:


> bwah <.<





Crackmack schrieb:


> Ahhhhhhh meine Augen >,<


Willst du mich auf den Arm nehmen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mir gefalln die noch
> ich mag katzen und mädels wiso den net kombiniern?^^


hm ich weiss nicht, was man an sowas findet.
ich mag auch katzen und mädels, aber wieso kombiniren?
ich mag auch kakao und orangensaft, aber meiner meinung nach passt das nicht zusammen.
naja, wems gefällt^^


----------



## Graf von Krolock (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Graf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jutn abend


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Graf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo neuer und du bist hier direkt im buffed nachtschwärmer flame and spam thread gelandet : /


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Hallo neuer und du bist hier direkt im buffed nachtschwärmer flame and spam thread gelandet : /



das war auch einer der ersten threads in dem ich gepostet habe und fühle mcih seither sehr wohl hier^^


----------



## Graf von Krolock (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Hallo neuer und du bist hier direkt im buffed nachtschwärmer flame and spam thread gelandet : /



So lange es hier nicht so schlimm ist wie in manch anderen Foren, wo man mit einem Herzlichen :"Verpiss dich" begrüßt wird


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Willst du mich auf den Arm nehmen?


nein.
mein bwah bezog sich darauf, was uns meli+ mano schonmal angedreht hatten, nicht auf die aussage, dass es überhaupt "schwulenzeugs" sei und ich daher dachte, es würde ein bild wie diese, die ich meine werden.
ich denke zudem, dass man crack´s post nicht zu ernst nehmen darf. schließlich glaube ich nicht, wenn du ihn fragst, dass er sich für eine verballhornung von schwulen durch seine posts ausspricht.
wenn dem nicht so sein sollte, und ich mich irre, revidiere ich natürlich mein urteil.


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Graf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Huhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das war auch einer der ersten threads in dem ich gepostet habe und fühle mcih seither sehr wohl hier^^



hast aber dadurch pychischen schaden davon getragen .....


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

bin fix afk n bierchen und was zu essen zu hohln


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hast aber dadurch pychischen schaden davon getragen .....



nope der war schon vorher da^^


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Graf schrieb:


> So lange es hier nicht so schlimm ist wie in manch anderen Foren, wo man mit einem Herzlichen :"Verpiss dich" begrüßt wird



nene ist nicht so hier......

sind alle ganz freundlich (auser ein parr troll ausnahmen) und flamen nicht sondern spamen fröhlich : /


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nope der war schon vorher da^^


der ist nur dienlich, sich hier wohlzufühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Graf schrieb:


> So lange es hier nicht so schlimm ist wie in manch anderen Foren, wo man mit einem Herzlichen :"Verpiss dich" begrüßt wird



nene wir sind ganz brav hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graf von Krolock (4. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nene wir sind ganz brav hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

obwohl ich sowas selten glauben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

hm......

wenigstens ist bei shoujoai.com so viele nicht hentai bilder :>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: Der link führt zum Op von meinem lieblings anime zurzeit : /


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

haha wer da ich aber nicht aber du aber melih


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Hentai buuuuu


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

na alle noch on ihr süchtis nicht mehr vom computer wgzubekommen wa (sitze nun auch seit 14sttd da)


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> haha wer da ich aber nicht aber du aber melih



soll ich den satz verstehen oder nicht

@crackmack

ich guck halt kein hentai deswegen <.<


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> haha wer da ich aber nicht aber du aber melih



WTF??


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> na alle noch on ihr süchtis nicht mehr vom computer wgzubekommen wa (sitze nun auch seit 14sttd da)


Nich schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

ja habe 14std zelotin powerplay hinter mir morgen gibts mount spiele ähmlich 2 charaktere gleichzeitig das ist chon stressig^^ und nein Heer ysapyar der satz war zu knofus um einen sinn darin zu erkennen


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ja habe 14std zelotin powerplay hinter mir morgen gibts mount spiele ähmlich 2 charaktere gleichzeitig das ist chon stressig^^




.........gut zu wissen......


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> na alle noch on ihr süchtis nicht mehr vom computer wgzubekommen wa (sitze nun auch seit 14sttd da)



mein rekord sind 37h nonstop am musikhöhrn und am pc iwas machn^^

ah ne quatsch 48h an ner lan^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

das is jetzt kenschwanzvergleich^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> das is jetzt kenschwanzvergleich^^



i know aba hatte iwie das bedürfnis das mitzuteilen^^

Edit: bist doch nur neidisch weil ich länger kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

hmmmm.....was ich mich frage wiso wir keine shounen-ai bilder hier posten dürfen aber wiso dann kamui shiro eine shounen-ai signatur hat : /


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

habe gerade ienem freund bei der beweerbung in meine gilde geholfen irgendwie sind ma jetzt zu VIPs geworden haben erst  letzte woche 1300 euuro vom Buffed Dan für unsere domain bekommen

weil meine signatu nicht freizügig is


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

waa sofort weg mit!


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> habe gerade ienem freund bei der beweerbung in meine gilde geholfen irgendwie sind ma jetzt zu VIPs geworden haben erst  letzte woche 1300 euuro vom Buffed Dan für unsere domain bekommen



lol?


ps: auserdem ist die signatur eh geklaut o_0


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

ja ehrlich kannst ja dan anschrieben für www.wardb.de haben wir 1300 euro bekommen+

aber gut geklaut


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> aber gut geklaut



http://www.razyboard.com/system/morethread...-4431335-0.html


sofort gefunden : /


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

wo sind eigentlixch die brille und der rest hingekommn?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

woher willse wissen das das nicht ich bin^^


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> woher willse wissen das das nicht ich bin^^



weil du dann den gleichen Naben hättest bzw blackball von der signatur wegemacht : /


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

ok ich gebe zu dass ichs net bin (aber nur weils in dem forum um männer in schulmädchenkleidern geht omg ^^)


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ok ich gebe zu dass ichs net bin (aber nur weils in dem forum um männer in schulmädchenkleidern geht omg ^^)



wah!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

da kann ich nix für hab da mit nix zu tun^^


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> da kann ich nix für hab da mit nix zu tun^^



Realy? O_o


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ok ich gebe zu dass ichs net bin (aber nur weils in dem forum um männer in schulmädchenkleidern geht omg ^^)



musst mir iwie gerade nen extrem behaarten kerl in so ner uniform vorstelln-.- die brille hätt jetzt wider alpträume^^


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Sooo meine Lieben. Ich verabschiede mich erstmal für heute, bis bald dann!
Kuss und Schluss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Sooo meine Lieben. Ich verabschiede mich erstmal für heute, bis bald dann!
> Kuss und Schluss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gn8 und schlaf gut


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

gn8 bb


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

gn8 heal : /


ps: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih ja echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wisst ihrn ich hab fast keiine zeit mehr für rl muss schon währendd dder schul zocken die makerspiele (bin ein makerer)  zuhause muss ichh WAR spielen 8std täglich undnoch 2 gildenforen ein UCP forum und buffed forum pflegen


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

ok

ps: sieht man das bild was ich bei einem post davor gepostet habe? o_0


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

ja


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

jup sieht man


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Melih ja echt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


rpg makerspiele machen macht spaß. wobei ich bisher nie so ganz ernsthafte projekte vrfolgt habe^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

ein hamemr lied


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

ja rpg spiele sind wirklich toll fahre im winter auch die nato (communityurlaub für die maker eine woche party^^)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

ja rpg spiele sind wirklich toll fahre im winter auch die nato (communityurlaub für die maker eine woche party^^)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

ja rpg spiele sind wirklich toll fahre im winter auch die nato (communityurlaub für die maker eine woche party^^)


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

lol 3 fach post :/

ps: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4452392/Kannaz...o_OP_no_credits

beste opening von einem anime^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

3 fach post?-.-

hab cih ncoh nie hingekriegt^^

ach ja wo is ünrigens ala abgebliebn? die war ja ewig nememr am spammen hier...


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

ohh n fetter triple go shiro go shiro


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

ich weis nix genaues nur grob das was nich passt bei ihr was genau hat se nich gesagt als se kurz mal on war... mach mir ehrlich gesagt mittlerweile große sorgen...


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

ja caro vermisse ich auch das letztewassie gesagt hat war vor 2 wochen das sie zu ihrem orchester geht aber in den nachrchten kam keine todesmeldung


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Naja wird irgendwie halt klappen : /


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was is alt?

n bisserl mehr infos pls^^


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

so endlich geschafft : /


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Das lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

bin weg gute nacht euch


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> bin weg gute nacht euch


gute nacht ^^


----------



## Windhawk (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> bin weg gute nacht euch


farewell


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

ich stehe morgen um 10..39 auf wecker ftw


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

naja ich glaub ich master auf desaster werd dann wohl auch mal off gehen

cu ihr mädchen :/


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Bin ma afk


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

du bist das mädchen ich habe harte kerle in sig und ava du nur mädchen und du darfst nicht so introlugent schreiben sonst verstehen dich deine lanndsmänner nicht. habe nix gegen türken mich wunderts nur das du so ein typ bist normalerweiße habe die andere interessen du bist der erste den ich kenne der animes kuckt


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

das anime intro gefällt mir auch noch


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

baa haut jetzt blos net alle ab sonst weiss cih nemrem was cih tun soll bis cih müde werde..


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

ich haue net ab


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Re und so


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

ich bin ja noch da^^


----------



## Lurock (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich auch.


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich net >.>


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich auch.



ai das lurok is ja auch ma wider im nachtschwärmer anzutreffn


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

STIMMUNG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurock (4. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ai das lurok is ja auch ma wider im nachtschwärmer anzutreffn


Ich bin immer hier... *mwahahaha* Schreib nur nicht mehr soviel...
Btw, bin ich für nen Oldschool-Nachtschwärmer-Fred!
Aber das interessiert ja eh niemanden, da die alten Hasen alle weg sind... =/
*grummel*


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin immer hier... *mwahahaha* Schreib nur nicht mehr soviel...
> Btw, bin ich für nen Oldschool-Nachtschwärmer-Fred!


gefällts dir hier mit uns nicht? :\


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich net <.<


----------



## Lurock (4. Oktober 2008)

Nya, bin dann auch mal weg, bzw. 'n bisschen zocken und dann weg...
Bye.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

wtf?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

das ist geil stefan fickön fickön das könnt ihr was^^
aber die piepstimme im ts die öserreichische ist noch peinlicher^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wtf?


omg???^^

 bye lurock


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

"Sach ma kennste dieses geräusch your kickt from the channel" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder heisst es you are?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

lol


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Bin ma 300 schaun (jaja zu jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bin ma 300 schaun (jaja zu jung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


300 ist langweilig.^^
im kno bei der vorpremiere wars nice, n 2. ma im kino ging dann auch noch.
3. ma dvd schauen war dann schon langweiliger...^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

ich zihe mir gerade ts mitschnitte auf youtube rein

hat echt zu geiles zeugs drunter^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

die klassiker penispumpe, sex mit cousine un 300g schokolade kennste scho oder?^^


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

69Anel69 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist für jeden der beste Realm da wo er auch drauf spielt.
> Für mich persönlich war es Kil`Jaeden, jetzt ist es ein anderer.
> 
> Bye the way: mein Acc wurde gehackt.



Omg hier noch der thread *klick*


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

klar kenn ich die^^

penispumpe is mein favourit^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Omg hier noch der thread *klick*


scho vorhin gesehen.^^
fälllt eh keiner drauf rein


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Doch ich <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> klar kenn ich die^^
> 
> penispumpe is mein favourit^^


jo penispumpe ist hammer^^
"ich musste jeden tag w***** , damit ich pumpen konnte"...rofl^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

STEFAN SAPPERLOT SPINNST DEN DU WO SIND DIE 300g SCCHOKOLADE HIN???!!

hättest ma ruhig was überlossen können....


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

seid ihr jetzt alle am sack durchläuchten?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> STEFAN SAPPERLOT SPINNST DEN DU WO SIND DIE 300g SCCHOKOLADE HIN???!!
> 
> hättest ma ruhig was überlossen können....


du sozi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Das ist Wahnsinn!!!Wahnsinn?!Das ist Spartaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!

<.<


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Oktober 2008)

gehe jetzt wirklich schlafen gute nacht leute


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

n8 dude


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

gude nacht


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

oh man auch n dolles gespräch

Teil 1


Teil 2


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> gehe jetzt wirklich schlafen gute nacht leute



gn8 schlaf gut


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

mh bei mir steht, das vid gibts net mehr


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir auch net


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

so jetzt funzts^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> so jetzt funzts^^


die stimme von der erinnert mich voll an eine aus meiner klasse, die ich nicht leiden kann^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

ich mag ihre stimme^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

so langsam packt mich auch die müdigkeit. gute nacht , bis morgen^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

gn8 aba net bis morgn morgen bin ich bis 4 uhr oder so saufn und dann wollter net das cih noch in den nachtschwärmer komme glaubt mir^^


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Pennen is für Weicheier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Sacht ma stirbt der Das is sparta typ am schluss?^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Pennen is für Weicheier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

das babbt

auch ganz geil


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Rofl babbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

hey ich schwöre die ts mitschnitt sind soo geil^^

ach mir chönd wohl schwiizer dütsch labere isch ja suscht niemert ma da^^


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

hehe 300 isch irgendwie langwilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

es gaht t action isch scho guet aber das gelabere immer... im kino seger no guet gsi aber wiess das nemmer... han vorher no 2 liter rote vodka gsoffe miteme kolleg da vergisst mer schoma was^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

wtf? han hüt scho über 50 posts gmacht^^


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

^^
hmmm 1103? Posts^^


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Wen schildhieb in WoW so "Imba" wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

hahaha ich schmeiss mcih weg^^

das isch e soo geil^^

loool


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Wie geil wie 

"Wie heisst die nochma?"
"Ja weis ich doch nich"oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

hab ncohma was^^

looool nochma^^


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Das isch jo au mol öpis die 299 schlachte d Perser ab und de König frisst e Apfel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das isch jo au mol öpis die 299 schlachte d Perser ab und de König frisst e Apfel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



immerno am 300 luege?^^


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab ncohma was^^
> 
> looool nochma^^



Wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> immerno am 300 luege?^^



jo de got no öpe 100 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. Oktober 2008)

Nabend, bin auch (mal) wieder von den toten auferstanden.
Oder so
hihi. Erinnere mich noch genau an deinen ersten Post Manoroth :O


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (4. Oktober 2008)

oO schwiizer?


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Nabend, bin auch (mal) wieder von den toten auferstanden.
> Oder so



hey wb im spam thread^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> oO schwiizer?



ah da guck an noma en schwiizer^^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (4. Oktober 2008)

höhö jo


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

hahaha da sind die ersten 3 sekunden einfach zu geil^^

wäre was fürn stefan rab für seine dollen knöpfe^^

Ihr Huren!


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

"....Leider Gottes...."
"Glaubst du an Gott?"
"Nä"
"Wiso sagst du dan leider Gottes???"
"HÖHR AUF DAMIT!!!!!!!!!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hahaha da sind die ersten 3 sekunden einfach zu geil^^
> 
> wäre was fürn stefan rab für seine dollen knöpfe^^
> 
> Ihr Huren!



Das ja auch mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

scheisse man cih liebe youtube^^

da findsch so geili sache^^


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm die unsterbliche sterbe komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

freu di ufs nasi das gseht eifach so geil us wie das umgnietet wird^^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (4. Oktober 2008)

aaangers langwilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Nasi? isch das de wo ah de kette do gsi isch?Oder ischd das de Gott?


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> aaangers langwilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was isch laaang wilig?^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

nasi= nashorn^^


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Aso xD


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. Oktober 2008)

Ihr Schweizer seid ja noch verrückter als wir Franken...
Poh!


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Hmm han denkt das brucht mehr als 1 Speer^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hmm han denkt das brucht mehr als 1 Speer^^



aha scho s nasi tot?^^

aber die action scenene sind doch echt geil gmacht oder?^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ihr Schweizer seid ja noch verrückter als wir Franken...
> Poh!



wiso sind wir verrückt?^^


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Boa isch de Fettsackmit dene Axtärm hesslich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (4. Oktober 2008)

aber joo scho no spannend... irgendwie
nid


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> aber joo scho no spannend... irgendwie
> nid



wtf?

vo was laberisch du?^^


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Derb wie de Stirbt Pferd chunt Kopf ab Vater= Killcounter xxxxxxxxxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

De mit sim Fette rugge isch jo no Hässlicher <.<


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Derb wie de Stirbt Pferd chunt Kopf ab Vater= Killcounter xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo die scene isch geil^^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (4. Oktober 2008)

es isch ganz eifach langwilig... ^^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (4. Oktober 2008)

ui postcounter geit ueche :O


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. Oktober 2008)

> wiso sind wir verrückt?^^



"wiso" 
...
<.<


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (4. Oktober 2008)

wär nid verrückt ish, ish nid normal^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

jo postcounter gaht fix ufe da^^ han hüt scho 60 posts gmacht^^

und ne schweizer generel sind net verrückt.. ich schon xD


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich kenne einige Schweizer und kann wohl aus erfahrung sagen; Lüge!


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Han hüt au scho öpe 50 Posts gmacht >.>


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. Oktober 2008)

Achja, mein Onkel ist vor ein paar Monaten in di schweiz gezogen.
Wird der nun "Verschweizt", oder "Geschweizt", oder "Schweizerisiert" ?


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. Oktober 2008)

> Han hüt au scho öpe 50 Posts gmacht >.>



Hatte über 100 an meinem ersten Tag hier ^-^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (4. Oktober 2008)

Er versucht schweizerdeutsch zu reden... und versagt dabei..


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Alles zusammen >.>


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

würde sagn er wird verschweizerisiert


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Frag ihn ma ob er Chuchichästli aussprechen kann <.<


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (4. Oktober 2008)

uu jo chuchichäschtli isch immer wieder geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. Oktober 2008)

> uu jo chuchichäschtli



Ich bin mir sicher, das ist was schweinisches...
So, wie Rollenspielerotik und so
<.<


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Das ja ma geil

Lern Schwizerdütsch!!!!!!!


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (4. Oktober 2008)

chuchischäschtli = küchenschrank... oder so was^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

der klasiker^^

Züritütsch lernen^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

oder hier verstehn die deutschen sicher viel^^

walliser düütsch


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

ds walliser ditsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Was n nap ich dachte jetzt kommt die grosse schlacht  und der kniet nieder <.<


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

Kommt ja doch noch ne schlacht<.<

nich getroffen Ha ha <.<


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

so leute ich hau mich glaub cih auch noch für 3-4 stunden aufs ohr

sollte morgn fit sein wenn ich bis 4 uhr saufen will^^


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

^^ moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ^^ moin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was moin?^^


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

hmm sollte besser sagen gmoin kann ja jetz net n8 sagen ;D


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

axso^^

egal gn8^^

und du solltest auch ma schlafn gehn^^

is ungesund in deinem alter so lange aufzubleibn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

so mein letzter post vorerst ( hab mit dem 765 posts^^)

Was passiert, wenn eine deutsche Blondine nach Österreich auswandert?

In beiden Ländern steigt der durchschnittliche IQ.

hfgn8goodnmorgnschönentagbismorgnglichbinwegundgehebaldsaufnbisderarztkommthfwas
ihrauchimmernochsomachtundbleibtnemmerallzulangewachdasisnetgesund(hatteindenlet
z
ten2wochen7freinächteaberpssccchhhtt^^)soichbinweg

so hf beim entschlüsseln^^


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

hf gn8 goodn morgn schönen tag bis morgn gl ich bin weg und gehe bald saufn bis der arzt kommt hf was
ihr auch immer noch so macht und bleibt nemmer all zu lange wach das is net gesund (hatte in den let
z
ten 2 wochen7 freinächte aber pssccchhhtt^^)so ich bin weg

???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (4. Oktober 2008)

So 6 uhr ich bin dan ma Pennen 30 min <.<
Dan aufstehen duschen essen auf den buss flughafen und dann in den Flieger

bis in ner woche oda so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

21:20 und noch keiner oder wie komisch^^


----------



## LordSirius (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> 21:20 und noch keiner oder wie komisch^^


crack der alde wecker ist halt net on


----------



## Lurock (4. Oktober 2008)

Namd


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

guden abend lurock


----------



## mookuh (4. Oktober 2008)

abend leute
*sich umschau*     ...    niemand da?  letzter post um 20:30uhr
Edit: steht vorne eig net i wo posten nur von *21:00 - 6:00* uhr erlaubt?


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

*Randfigur meldet sich*
Moien


----------



## mookuh (4. Oktober 2008)

Yeah einer da ^^


----------



## Lillyan (4. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> *sich umschau*     ...    niemand da?  letzter post um 20:30uhr


Bei mir steht da 21:30 Uhr...


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

fast des gleiche die 60 minuten unterschied mein gott


----------



## Lillyan (4. Oktober 2008)

Falsche Zeitzone eingestellt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (4. Oktober 2008)

Hier hat sich ja mal garnichts geändert in der Zeit in der ich weg war...


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

Was bist du eigentlich für n mod wo isn der andere hin nich der gleiche oder des fräulein aufn bild sieht nich alt und respektvoll aus darf man jetz scheise baun?


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

Pass auf was du sagst sonst kommen die Pandas!


----------



## Zorkal (4. Oktober 2008)

Pandas


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FzRH3iTQPrk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FzRH3iTQPrk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Interessantes Gerücht.


----------



## Zorkal (4. Oktober 2008)

100% Fakezitat...

Kann man sich hier eigentlich den Namen ändern lassen?


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

geh zam damit auf die nerven der macht sowas glaub ich


----------



## Lillyan (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Was bist du eigentlich für n mod wo isn der andere hin nich der gleiche oder des fräulein aufn bild sieht nich alt und respektvoll aus darf man jetz scheise baun?


Bei vermeherter Verwendung von Satzzeichen hätte ich dir auf den Satz vielleicht eine sinnvolle Antwort geben können. So bleibt mir nur ein: Hä?


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> 100% Fakezitat...


 Wuhuhuhaha XD Zuerst bist du zu doof um was zu linken,dann änderst du es und behauptest von MIR das ich deine armseligen Zitate fake?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Bei vermeherter Verwendung von Satzzeichen hätte ich dir auf den Satz vielleicht eine sinnvolle Antwort geben können. So bleibt mir nur ein: Hä?


Ein mod der an meiner rechtschreibung auch noch nörgelt sowas geht mir ja grad noch ab

Was bist du eigentlich für einn Moderator? Wo ist den der andere hin? Du bist nicht der gleiche oder? Des Fräulein auf dem Bild sieht ja nicht gerade alt und respektvoll aus. Darf man jetz Scheise bauen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ein mod der an meiner rechtschreibung auch noch nörgelt sowas geht mir ja grad noch ab
> 
> Was bist du eigentlich für einn Moderator? Wo ist den der andere hin?


wer? o0


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ein mod der an meiner rechtschreibung auch noch nörgelt sowas geht mir ja grad noch ab
> 
> Was bist du eigentlich für einn Moderator? Wo ist den der andere hin? Du bist nicht der gleiche oder? Des Fräulein auf dem Bild sieht ja nicht gerade alt und respektvoll aus. Darf man jetz Scheise bauen?


Waass?
Lool?!
xD
rofl
Stelle nicht die Buffed.de Moderatoren in Frage!
Oder hast du was gegen Frauen?
Und wieso in scheisse bauen, also ob die Posts verschwinden wenn ein anderer Admin online kommt.
Ps.Nehme ein paar Nachhilfestunden in Deutsch.Büüdde


----------



## Zorkal (4. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wuhuhuhaha XD Zuerst bist du zu doof um was zu linken,dann änderst du es und behauptest von MIR das ich deine armseligen Zitate fake?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich wollt ein Youtubevideo embedededen.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ein mod der an meiner rechtschreibung auch noch nörgelt sowas geht mir ja grad noch ab
> 
> Was bist du eigentlich für einn Moderator? Wo ist den der andere hin? Du bist nicht der gleiche oder? Des Fräulein auf dem Bild sieht ja nicht gerade alt und respektvoll aus. Darf man jetz Scheise bauen?



Sie ist eine neue Moderatorin. Welcher andere Mod meinst du? Sind noch alle da. 
Und wenn du scheisse baust, hau ich dir eins mit meinem Holzscheit.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Waass?
> Lool?!
> xD
> rofl
> ...


hagottt zack jetz kommt der nächste mit der rechtschreib tour gesell dich zu hans... warum ist der mensch mensch und höher wie tiere wegen der verständigung untereinander es kommt nicht auf die richtigkeit des geschriebenen sondern darauf an ob der sinn rüberkamm mein gott nochmal


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ich wollt ein Youtubevideo embedededen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Oktober 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Achja, mein Onkel ist vor ein paar Monaten in di schweiz gezogen.
> Wird der nun "Verschweizt", oder "Geschweizt", oder "Schweizerisiert" ?



Ausgeschafft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Sie ist eine neue Moderatorin. Welcher andere Mod meinst du? Sind noch alle da.
> Und wenn du scheisse baust, hau ich dir eins mit meinem Holzscheit.


genau du warst es der sonst immer da is

mehr wie nen holzscheit könnt ihr euch nich leisten?


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hagottt zack jetz kommt der nächste mit der rechtschreib tour gesell dich zu hans... warum ist der mensch mensch und höher wie tiere wegen der verständigung untereinander es kommt nicht auf die richtigkeit des geschriebenen sondern darauf an ob der sinn rüberkamm mein gott nochmal





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> genau du warst es der sonst immer da is
> 
> mehr wie nen holzscheit könnt ihr euch nich leisten?


vll will er nur den hammer nicht an dir auslassen.^^ 
dem muss er doch auch mal ne pause gönnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hagottt zack jetz kommt der nächste mit der rechtschreib tour gesell dich zu hans... warum ist der mensch mensch und höher wie tiere wegen der verständigung untereinander es kommt nicht auf die richtigkeit des geschriebenen sondern darauf an ob der sinn rüberkamm mein gott nochmal



Satzzeichen sowie korrekte Gross/Kleinschreibung unterstützen das ganze aber.

Was sagst du zu folgendem Satz?

"Sie ist gut zu Vögeln."
"Sie ist gut zu vögeln."

Siehst du? Total anderer Sinn.

Ausserdem können sich Tiere auch verständigen. Und dies weitaus effizienter als Menschen.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> genau du warst es der sonst immer da is
> 
> mehr wie nen holzscheit könnt ihr euch nich leisten?



Der Banhammer ist momentan wegen Überbeanspruchung in Reparatur... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Satzzeichen sowie korrekte Gross/Kleinschreibung unterstützen das ganze aber.
> 
> Was sagst du zu folgendem Satz?
> 
> ...





Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Satzzeichen sowie korrekte Gross/Kleinschreibung unterstützen das ganze aber.
> 
> Was sagst du zu folgendem Satz?
> 
> ...


hab ich was davon gesagt das sie gut zu Vögeln is oder gut zu vögeln is?
Und das mit der verständigung sag mal nem hund und der katz


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hab ich was davon gesagt das sie gut zu Vögeln is oder gut zu vögeln is?
> Und das mit der verständigung sag mal nem hund und der katz


OMG omg omg
Blöööd



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hab ich was davon gesagt das sie gut zu Vögeln is oder gut zu vögeln is?
> Und das mit der verständigung sag mal nem hund und der katz


herrlich^^


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hab ich was davon gesagt das sie gut zu Vögeln is oder gut zu vögeln is?


Das war ein Beispiel -.-




White-Frost schrieb:


> Und das mit der verständigung sag mal nem hund und der katz



Ja, super Vergleich. Kannst du etwa mit nem Pferd reden? Nicht? Komisch... nach deiner Logik sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das war ein Beispiel -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich hät den mensch jetz auch nich als tier beschimpft... menschen untereinander und tiere (seis pferde katzen hunde mäuse meerschweindel kühe oder sonstiges getier) untereinander^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich hät den mensch jetz auch nich als tier beschimpft... menschen untereinander und tiere (seis pferde katzen hunde mäuse meerschweindel kühe oder sonstiges getier) untereinander^^


gut, dann zeig mir einen maulwurf, der sich mit nem hund unterhält.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gut, dann zeig mir einen maulwurf, der sich mit nem hund unterhält.


sagte ich nich ganz genau das das ein unding is?


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> sagte ich nich ganz genau das das ein unding is?


du verallgemeinertest danach aber alle tiere


und btw : menschen untereinander verstehen sich auch öfters nicht.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich hät den mensch jetz auch nich als tier beschimpft... menschen untereinander und tiere (seis pferde katzen hunde mäuse meerschweindel kühe oder sonstiges getier) untereinander^^



Der Mensch ist aber ein Tier. Und wie jedes Tier kann er sich nur innerhalb seiner Spezies verständigen. Er kann zwar mit anderen Tieren reden, aber ob sie dann auch das gewollte ausführen, ist eine andere Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Desweiteren hat sogar der Mensch erhebliche Probleme mit der Kommunikation... schonmal nen Chinesen mit nem Afrikaner in ihrer jeweiligen Sprache reden sehn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich hät den mensch jetz auch nich als tier beschimpft... menschen untereinander und tiere (seis pferde katzen hunde mäuse meerschweindel kühe oder sonstiges getier) untereinander^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte lern das!Mach eine Abendschule oder sonst was!Gott ey.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du verallgemeinertest danach aber alle tiere
> 
> 
> und btw : menschen untereinander verstehen sich auch öfters nicht.


das tiere sich nur rassenintern verständigen können das sagte ich und allgemein alles andere in der regel nicht ja


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> das tiere sich nur rassenintern verständigen können das sagte ich und allgemein alles andere in der regel nicht ja


gut.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist aber ein Tier. Und wie jedes Tier kann er sich nur innerhalb seiner Spezies verständigen. Er kann zwar mit anderen Tieren reden, aber ob sie dann auch das gewollte ausführen, ist eine andere Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mir wurde beigebracht das der mensch eben kein tier ist und ich steh auch dahinter das wir irgendwo uns ein wenig anders verhalten
und der chinese kann sich durchaus verständigen n bissel mit armen rumfuchteln und so unmöglich ist es nicht
wohingegen die körperzeichen einer katze für den hund aggressiv wirken und dies nicht geht weil se für die jeweilige art eine unterschiedliche bedeutung haben



Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und dich hab ich hier ja noch nie gesehen und flamest mich die ganze zeit zu gott ey less es dir doch nich durch ******


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> und dich hab ich hier ja noch nie gesehen und flamest mich die ganze zeit zu gott ey less es dir doch nich durch ******


Schau mal auf dein anmeldedatum und deine Posts....Beiträge: 1.938
Beigetreten: 29.12.2007
Und schau auf mein Anmeldedatum und auf meine Posts...Beiträge: 864
Beigetreten: 21.03.2007
dann siehst du wer flamet und spammt


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Und schau auf mein Anmeldedatum und auf meine Posts...
> dann siehst du wer flamet und spammt


dass du in diesem thread hier schreibst reicht als beleg für letzteres *g*


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dass du in diesem thread hier schreibst reicht als beleg für letzteres *g*


Jeder ist doch im innerem ein Spammer...aber übertreiben muss man können...WhiteFrost(oder so) kann es.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Schau mal auf dein anmeldedatum und deine Posts....
> Und schau auf mein Anmeldedatum und auf meine Posts...
> dann siehst du wer flamet und spammt


tut mir leid oh weiser großer allmächtiger gott ich werde deine autorität nie wieder in frage stellen mich dir beugen eine abendschule aufsuchen die mir verklickert das ich in einem forum wie buffed ordentlich schreiben zu habe dann wiederkommen dir mich auf ewig verpflichten werde für deinen weisen vorschlag der mein komplettes leben verändert hat
desweiteren hab ich durch dich gelernt das es wohl sinnvoll ist einem anderen 3-4 mal zu sagen hey du schöne rechtschreibung hier in diesem freizeit forum für das freizeit hobby gamen


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

okay dann lass die Rechtschreibung aber setz wenigstens Satzzeichen.
Und wenn man vernünftig schreiben u. lesen kann öffnen sich einem ganz neue Wege. Z.b kann man sich bei anderen Firmen bewerben,ein 1€Menü bei McDonalds bestellen oder gar die Zeitung vom letztem Jahr lesen!


----------



## Lurock (5. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Schau mal auf dein anmeldedatum und deine Posts....Beiträge: 1.938
> Beigetreten: 29.12.2007
> Und schau auf mein Anmeldedatum und auf meine Posts...Beiträge: 864
> Beigetreten: 21.03.2007
> dann siehst du wer flamet und spammt


Laber doch nicht so eine Kamelscheiße!
Ein paar Posts mehr als du und schon ist jemand 'nen spammender Flamer?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> tut mir leid ,oh weiser, großer, allmächtiger gott. ich werde deine autorität nie wieder in frage stellen, mich dir beugen, eine abendschule aufsuchen, die mir verklickert das ich in einem forum wie buffed ordentlich zu schreiben habe, dann wiederkommen, mich dir auf ewig verpflichten für deinen weisen vorschlag,der mein komplettes leben verändert hat.
> desweiteren hab ich durch dich gelernt, dass es wohl sinnvoll ist, einem anderen 3-4 mal zu sagen hey "du schöne rechtschreibung hier in diesem freizeit forum für das freizeit hobby gamen"


hab das mal ein bissi gefixt.
das letzte steht in anführungszeichen, weil ich nicht wusste, worauf du hinauswillst^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Laber doch nicht so eine Kamelscheiße!
> Ein paar Posts mehr als du und schon ist jemand 'nen spammender Flamer?!


Nein...aber schau ihn dir doch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> okay dann lass die Rechtschreibung aber setz wenigstens Satzzeichen.
> Und wenn man vernünftig schreiben u. lesen kann öffnen sich einem ganz neue Wege. Z.b kann man sich bei anderen Firmen bewerben,ein 1&#8364;Menü bei McDonalds bestellen oder gar die Zeitung vom letztem Jahr lesen!


vll schreibt er hier einfach nur schnell und lässt daher sowas aus?^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll schreibt er hier einfach nur schnell und lässt daher sowas aus?^^


Glaub ich nicht,ich meine er fragt die Leute hier was sich großartig verändern würde wenn er richtig schreiben würde und satzzeichen setzen würde.


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab das mal ein bissi gefixt.
> das letzte steht in anführungszeichen, weil ich nicht wusste, worauf du hinauswillst^^


gut das hät ich wirklich machen sollen sry

wen ich so schau wer bei mc donalds alles bestellt glaub ich wäre des auch kein problem
und bei bewerbungen schule alles ernsten schreib ich auch korrekt nur das hier ist in meiner freizeit und da schalt ich komplett ab und mach mir keine großartigen gedanken drüber ob ich korrekt schreib bzw. groß mit satzzeichen was auch immer desweiteren wärs hier ein anschlag da ein anschlag mehr summiert sich auf dauer auch unnötige schreib zeit meiner meinung nach hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Oktober 2008)

Omg, ich glaub ich bin nicht viel langsamer als du und ich achte auf meine Rechtschreibung....
Das ist allerdings bedenkenswert... Aber mir wurscht, wenn jemand nicht drauf achtet wirds schon nicht so wichtig sein.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Laber doch nicht so eine Kamelscheiße!
> Ein paar Posts mehr als du und schon ist jemand 'nen spammender Flamer?!



*auf die 8000 Posts von dir schiel* Mh..
*auf deine Verwarnstufe von 60% schiel* Mhm... 

Möglich? *g*


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> gut das hät ich wirklich machen sollen sry
> 
> wen ich so schau wer bei mc donalds alles bestellt glaub ich wäre des auch kein problem
> und bei bewerbungen schule alles ernsten schreib ich auch korrekt nur das hier ist in meiner freizeit und da schalt ich komplett ab und mach mir keine großartigen gedanken drüber ob ich korrekt schreib bzw. groß mit satzzeichen was auch immer desweiteren wärs hier ein anschlag da ein anschlag mehr summiert sich auf dauer auch unnötige schreib zeit meiner meinung nach hier
> ...


Dies hier ist ein Forum,hier kommunizierst du mit anderen. Die anderen wollen dich verstehen und bitten dich darum richtig zu schreiben und satzzeichen zu setzen. Wenn du einfach nur dahinschweben willst dann schreib ein Buch was du nicht veröffentlichen oder anderen zeigen willst. Nur für dich, da kannst du gern die Satzzeichen usw. weglassen.


----------



## Lurock (5. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> *auf die 8000 Posts von dir schiel* Mh..
> *auf deine Verwarnstufe von 60% schiel* Mhm...
> 
> Möglich? *g*


Nagut, ich hab Leute geflamet, aber sie hattens verdient... =(


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dies hier ist ein Forum,hier kommunizierst du mit anderen. Die anderen wollen dich verstehen und bitten dich darum richtig zu schreiben und satzzeichen zu setzen. Wenn du einfach nur dahinschweben willst dann schreib ein Buch was du nicht veröffentlichen oder anderen zeigen willst. Nur für dich, da kannst du gern die Satzzeichen usw. weglassen.


wen ich meinen sinn rüber bringen will bring ich ihn rüber selbst ohne satzzeichen und co.
und wen es sich hier in diesem forum jemals über einen post solch einer dringlichkeit handeln sollte das ich satzzeichen groß klein schreibung sämmtliche gramatikalische regeln anwenden zu habe dann werd ich das tun^^


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nagut, ich hab Leute geflamet, aber sie hattens verdient... =(


Betrachter ansichtssache?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wen ich meinen sinn rüber bringen will bring ich ihn rüber selbst ohne satzzeichen und co.
> und wen es sich hier in diesem forum jemals über einen post solch einer dringlichkeit handeln sollte das ich satzzeichen groß klein schreibung sämmtliche gramatikalische regeln anwenden zu habe dann werd ich das tun^^


jokkerino hat noch nie einen post von pc_freak gelesen xD
ich meine, bei dem versteh ich auch fast nix, weiss aber am ende doch worauf er hinauswill o0 ^^


----------



## Zorkal (5. Oktober 2008)

Großes Tennis...hat sich gelohnt wieder herzukommen!


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wen ich meinen sinn rüber bringen will bring ich ihn rüber selbst ohne satzzeichen und co.
> und wen es sich hier in diesem forum jemals über einen post solch einer dringlichkeit handeln sollte das ich satzzeichen groß klein schreibung sämmtliche gramatikalische regeln anwenden zu habe dann werd ich das tun^^


Dann schreib doch bitte auch nur die Dinge die dir wichtig sind. Anscheinend war dieser Post wohl unnötig und nach deiner Logik nicht schreibenswert. Du widersprichst dir selbst.


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jokkerino hat noch nie einen post von pc_freak gelesen xD
> ich meine, bei dem versteh ich auch fast nix, weiss aber am ende doch worauf er hinauswill o0 ^^


bei mir hat sich bisher auch noch fast nie einer beschwert das mein sinn nich rüber kamm (bzw. wen er nich verstanden wurde wars wahrscheinlich auch oft besser so oO)


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dann schreib doch bitte auch nur die Dinge die dir wichtig sind. Anscheinend war dieser Post wohl unnötig und nach deiner Logik nicht schreibenswert. Du widersprichst dir selbst.


er wiederspricht sich doch nicht.
wenn es sich um einen post niederer not handelt, verwendet er, um den sinn rüberzubringen, nicht zwingend satzzeichen.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> bei mir hat sich bisher auch noch fast nie einer beschwert das mein sinn nich rüber kamm (bzw. wen er nich verstanden wurde wars wahrscheinlich auch oft besser so oO)


Hast du die letzten 2-3 seiten dieses Threads gelesen? Es sind mind. schon 5 Personen die sich über deine Rechtschreibung beschweren. xD


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dann schreib doch bitte auch nur die Dinge die dir wichtig sind. Anscheinend war dieser Post wohl unnötig und nach deiner Logik nicht schreibenswert. Du widersprichst dir selbst.


Hobby is für mich nicht große dringlichkeit^^ tut mir leid wen man nach dem geht sind für mich alle foren welche nicht zum lernen zur arbeit oder sonstiger weiterbildung beitragen unnötig^^ Ist nun mal eine freizeitbeschäftigung wow und dieses forum was auch unter dem hobby wow jetz so mehr oder minder drunter fällt da wird es nie so eine dringlichkeit geben denke ich^^


----------



## Lurock (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Betrachter ansichtssache?^^


Nö, ihr hättet genauso gehandelt!
Spammen tu ich trotzdem nicht, dafür
ist mir meine Zeit zu schade... =P


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

"Heiße oder Kalte Satzzeichen verkaufe!"


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Hast du die letzten 2-3 seiten dieses Threads gelesen? Es sind mind. schon 5 Personen die sich über deine Rechtschreibung beschweren. xD


aja dann nenn mir mal die 5 personen die wegen meiner rechtschreibung sagen wir mal den sinn von einem viertel meiner post anzahl nicht verstanden haben


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> "Heiße oder Kalte Satzzeichen verkaufe!"


ich nehm 10 heiße davon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

Number 1


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> aja dann nenn mir mal die 5 personen die wegen meiner rechtschreibung sagen wir mal den sinn von einem viertel meiner post anzahl nicht verstanden haben


*popcornundbierherhol*


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> aja dann nenn mir mal die 5 personen die wegen meiner rechtschreibung sagen wir mal den sinn von einem viertel meiner post anzahl nicht verstanden haben


Ich,Grüne Brille,die Administratorin,der Typ paar Posts über mir und dein Deutschlehrer


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> *popcornundbierherhol*


da gibts nix zu holen weil ich keinen wüsst der 486 beiträge von mir gelesen hät^^


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ich,Grüne Brille,die Administratorin,der Typ paar Posts über mir und dein Deutschlehrer


mein deutschlehrer hat sich nur über meine schrift nie über die richtigkeit beschwert wie gesagt da ist es keine freizeit oder so sondern ernst da kann ich auch mühen reinstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> da gibts nix zu holen weil ich keinen wüsst der 486 beiträge von mir gelesen hät^^


*hust*


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> mein deutschlehrer hat sich nur über meine schrift nie über die richtigkeit beschwert wie gesagt da ist es keine freizeit oder so sondern ernst da kann ich auch mühen reinstecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube ich spreche jetzt im Namen von www.Buffed.de/forum
Bemühe dich für uns!


----------



## Lillyan (5. Oktober 2008)

es tut mir leid wenn ich dich sauer gemacht hab weil ich wollte das du mehr satzzeichen verwendest das wollte ich wirklich nicht ich wollte nur gern antworten weil du hast mich ja angesprochen und das wollte ich nicht einfach ignorieren carcharoth hat das ja nu schon gemacht also zieh ich mich zurück und poliere die punkte und kommas die ich mir nu gespart hab schönen abend noch


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Number 1



Nummer 2


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> *hust*


gut lurock evtl. minastirit könnt auch hinkommen und alanium aber da wären wir grad mal bei 3 und die 3. is in letzter zeit eh nie on und würde mir nich in den rücken fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ich,Grüne Brille,die Administratorin,der Typ paar Posts über mir und dein Deutschlehrer


ich verstehe worauf er hinauswill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bis auf das eine, aber das war weniger als nen viertel^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nummer 2


Nummer 3


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> es tut mir leid wenn ich dich sauer gemacht hab weil ich wollte das du mehr satzzeichen verwendest das wollte ich wirklich nicht ich wollte nur gern antworten weil du hast mich ja angesprochen und das wollte ich nicht einfach ignorieren carcharoth hat das ja nu schon gemacht also zieh ich mich zurück und poliere die punkte und kommas die ich mir nu gespart hab schönen abend noch


Schöne Ironie
Is ja wegen dem komischen Kerl da der mich angepöbelt hat, obwohl er kaum einen Post von mir gelesen hat und wegen niemand anderem.^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Schöne Ironie
> Is ja wegen dem komischen Kerl da der mich angepöbelt hat, obwohl er kaum einen Post von mir gelesen hat und wegen niemand anderem.^^


Ich beeurteile dich nach deinem momentanem Verhalten, und nicht nach dem was früher war.


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ich beeurteile dich nach deinem momentanem Verhalten, und nicht nach dem was früher war.


Mit der einstellung wen ich durch die welt gehen würd ohhh arme menschheit


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Mit der einstellung wen ich durch die welt gehen würd ohhh arme menschheit


Hab den Sinn und Zusammenhang jetzt nicht verstanden.
Könntest du bitte deutlicher werden?


----------



## Lurock (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Mit der einstellung wen ich durch die welt gehen würd ohhh arme menschheit


Mmmhh.... WTF?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

oh man, das hier is lustiger als sport ist mord^^
thx for the entertainment^^


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Wen ich meine Meinung an einer Person nur danach richten würde was sie gerade getan hat und nicht danach wie se sonst so ist üblicherweise was ihr wiederfahren ist oder ähnliches, dann hätte ich sehr vielen eins auf die Fresse geben müssen bzw. sie verachten müssen für das was sie getan haben bzw. grade tun.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Oktober 2008)

Bin da wer noch^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Bin da wer noch^^


*meld*


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wen ich meine Meinung an einer Person nur danach richten würde was sie gerade getan hat und nicht danach wie se sonst so ist üblicherweise was ihr wiederfahren ist oder ähnliches, dann hätte ich sehr vielen eins auf die Fresse geben müssen bzw. sie verachten müssen für das was sie getan haben bzw. grade tun.




Gewalt kann nie eine Lösung für ein Problem sein, den Gewalt erzeugt Gegegengewalt!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Gewalt kann nie eine Lösung für ein Problem sein, den Gewalt erzeugt Gegegengewalt!


gewalt ist keine lösung, doch ein gutes argument...

nee hast schon recht^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wen ich meine Meinung an einer Person nur danach richten würde was sie gerade getan hat und nicht danach wie se sonst so ist üblicherweise was ihr wiederfahren ist oder ähnliches, dann hätte ich sehr vielen eins auf die Fresse geben müssen bzw. sie verachten müssen für das was sie getan haben bzw. grade tun.


Dein momentanes Verhalten hält sich schon über schon fast Stunden.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Oktober 2008)

Habe mich dazu bereit erklärt bei 2 verschiedenen maker contests mitzumachen einmal: make a game in 24h an win tolle preise^^ und einmal schachwettbewerb muss trainieren^^


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Gewalt kann nie eine Lösung für ein Problem sein, den Gewalt erzeugt Gegegengewalt!


Es war eher als beispiel gemeint als expleziete aussage das man dann immer so handeln müsste da mein ich stand hätte also rein auf theoretischer basis^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Habe mich dazu bereit erklärt bei 2 verschiedenen maker contests mitzumachen einmal: make a game in 24h an win tolle preise^^ und einmal schachwettbewerb muss trainieren^^


DU! Lies die letzten 3Seiten des Threads, dann kannst du mitdiskutieren es läuft grad ein heisser Streit bzw Fight ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Habe mich dazu bereit erklärt bei 2 verschiedenen maker contests mitzumachen einmal: make a game in 24h an win tolle preise^^ und einmal schachwettbewerb muss trainieren^^


schach kann ich nur im rl.
ich muss meinen gegner bei seinen zügen vor mir haben und angucken O_O


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dein momentanes Verhalten hält sich schon über schon fast Stunden.


genauso wie dein flame gegen mich


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> genauso wie dein flame gegen mich


Ich stehe zu meinen Taten. 
Du anscheinend nicht.
Sonst würdest du dir schon längst eingestehen das du nicht schreiben kannst.
Ich meine...warum belügst du dich selbst?


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> schach kann ich nur im rl.
> ich muss meinen gegner bei seinen zügen vor mir haben und angucken O_O


Du meinst das de an seinem gesicht ablesen kannst ob er ins zweifeln kommt und dus richtig machst?^^
Ich kann schach nur gegen computer auf egal welchen schwierigkeits grad irgendwan kennt man das verhalten und kann fast eine sichere strategie berechnen des geht beim mensch nich da verzweifel ich oft dran^^


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ich stehe zu meinen Taten.
> Du anscheinend nicht.
> Sonst würdest du dir schon längst eingestehen das du nicht schreiben kannst.
> Ich meine...warum belügst du dich selbst?


Jetz reichts mir aber langsam mit dir du elendiger ****** des muss ich mir aber nich mehr lang geben oder hat buffed nich sowas wie ne ignor funktion


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Es war eher als beispiel gemeint als expleziete aussage das man dann immer so handeln müsste da mein ich stand hätte also rein auf theoretischer basis^^




Theorie und Praxis sind 2 verschiedene Dinge. Ich weiß auch nicht, um was es genau geht, weil das hier nach Kindergarten aussieht. Ein Forum ist ja da, um zu diskutieren, allerdings sollte man nichts persönlich nehmen, da man durch seinen Nick/Ava eine gewisse Anonymität besitzt, so dass man ruhig und sachlich mit einander schreiben kann.


----------



## Lurock (5. Oktober 2008)

17'5 71|\/|3 70 |°|_49 74|-| |=V<|<1|\|6 64|\/|3 !!!!!111!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2008)

Achtung der Lehrer ist da, Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler werden mit dem Tode bestraft und per Rotstift anständig korrigiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Jetz reichts mir aber langsam mit dir du elendiger ****** des muss ich mir aber nich mehr lang geben oder hat buffed nich sowas wie ne ignor funktion





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Oktober 2008)

Alle mal wieder  beruhigen bitte^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 17'5 71|\/|3 70 |°|_49 74|-| |=V<|<1|\|6 64|\/|3 !!!!!111!!!


|²34119??


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Achtung, der Lehrer ist da, Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler werden mit dem Tode bestraft und per Rotstift anständig korrigiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> |²34119??


0|-| |234119 !1!!


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Theorie und Praxis sind 2 verschiedene Dinge. Ich weiß auch nicht, um was es genau geht, weil das hier nach Kindergarten aussieht. Ein Forum ist ja da, um zu diskutieren, allerdings sollte man nichts persönlich nehmen, da man durch seinen Nick/Ava eine gewisse Anonymität besitzt, so dass man ruhig und sachlich mit einander schreiben kann.


Wen mir jemand sagt wie dumm ich doch bin das ich nich zu mir stehe is bei mir alles aus tut mir leid... Naja hab die ignor funktion gefunden ^.^ sry für die letzten paar seiten die sich den mist geben mussten


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Achtung der Lehrer ist da, Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler werden mit dem Tode bestraft und per Rotstift anständig korrigiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Guten Abend Herr Selor Kiith!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 0|-| |234119 !1!!


0|< 137'5 60!1!


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Nummer 3


Number 4


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wen mir jemand sagt wie dumm ich doch bin das ich nich zu mir stehe is bei mir alles aus tut mir leid... Naja hab die ignor funktion gefunden ^.^ sry für die letzten paar seiten die sich den mist geben mussten


Ich hab gesagt du stehst nicht zu deinen Taten und nicht zu dir. Wie gesagt...lern lesen u. schreiben.


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wen mir jemand sagt wie dumm ich doch bin das ich nich zu mir stehe is bei mir alles aus tut mir leid... Naja hab die ignor funktion gefunden ^.^ sry für die letzten paar seiten die sich den mist geben mussten




Hallo du kannst es doch auch so ignorieren! Dafür braucht man doch keine Igno-Funktion.


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Hallo du kannst es doch auch so ignorieren! Dafür braucht man doch keine Igno-Funktion.


Manche Leute brauchen das, dafür gibts die Funktion ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Hallo du kannst es doch auch so ignorieren! Dafür braucht man doch keine Igno-Funktion.


Läuft ja auf das selbe hinaus ^.^


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Hallo du kannst es doch auch so ignorieren! Dafür braucht man doch keine Igno-Funktion.


Auch wieder wahr... entschuldigt vielmals mein fehlverhalten an dieser stelle habe mich zu leicht durch ihn reizen lassen


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Hallo du kannst es doch auch so ignorieren! Dafür braucht man doch keine Igno-Funktion.


*augenundohrenzuhalt* ich hör dich nicht, ich seh dich nicht ätsch *lalalalala*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Oktober 2008)

selor mein Ucp Kumpel wie gehts dir so bei den silberschwingen? bist nie im ts


----------



## Lurock (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 0|< 137'5 60!1!


637 Y4 VV34|°0|\| 4|\||) |<1|_|_ '3|\/| 4|_|_ !!!1!!1!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Guten Abend Herr Selor Kiith!



Wenigstens einer der schonmal keine 6 bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich glaube, wenn ich hier korrigieren würde... reichen meine Rotstifte nicht mehr!

Klar bin ich immer im TS, wenn ich spiele... ^^ Nur spielen wird etwas schwierig, weil ich mir an der Holzlatte der Kellertür drei Splitter UNTER den Nagel geschoben habe...


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 637 Y4 VV34|°0|\| 4|\||) |<1|_|_ '3|\/| 4|_|_ !!!1!!1!!


76346 VGFS654*°||&$ ||))?!/(%& !!!°eins111elf!!!! 8736


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Auch wieder wahr... entschuldigt vielmals mein fehlverhalten an dieser stelle habe mich zu leicht durch ihn reizen lassen




Gehören imer 2 Partein dazu. Eine, die sich nerven läßt und einer der nervt. Also Keep cool and get läßig.................^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 637 Y4 VV34|°0|\| 4|\||) |<1|_|_ '3|\/| 4|_|_ !!!1!!1!!


|234|)|)9 \/\/|-|3|\| 90|_| 4|²3


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Oktober 2008)

sag doch was selor


----------



## Lillyan (5. Oktober 2008)

Hm, der Nachtschwärmer ist keine regelfreie Zone hier im Forum, also unterlaßt bitte die leeren Posts und fangt gar nicht erst an richtig zu flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 637 Y4 VV34|°0|\| 4|\||) |<1|_|_ '3|\/| 4|_|_ !!!1!!1!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Gehören imer 2 Partein dazu. Eine, die sich nerven läßt und einer der nervt. Also Keep cool and get läßig.................^^


Over the top over the top
Right now its killing time
over the top over the top
the only way out is to die

ich glaub ich sollte mal die musik ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ danke dir


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> sag doch was selor



Habs gerade noch gesehen und in meinen anderen vorherigen Post editiert *gg*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Oktober 2008)

nur weil wir dich damals vertrieben haben^^


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer der schonmal keine 6 bekommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich habe zum Glück auch nur einmal eine 6 bekommen, als ich eine Interpretation in der falschen Zeit geschrieben habe. Es musste nämlich Präsenz sein und ich muss wohl aus Trotz eine andere genommen haben, weil das der Deutschlehrer zu oft bei der Arbeit genannt hat.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Hm, der Nachtschwärmer ist keine regelfreie Zone hier im Forum, also unterlaßt bitte die leeren Posts und fangt gar nicht erst an richtig zu flamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist mit leere posts der sinn gemeint, oder mein post, wo ich selor zitierte?
wenn dem so ist: ich fügte nur 1 komma und einen punkt hinzu, da er ja so auf eine ordnungsgemäße rechtschreibung wert legte^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2008)

Wen vertrieben? Was? Wie?


----------



## Lurock (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> |234|)|)9 \/\/|-|3|\| 90|_| 4|²3


0|<49 |\/|4|-| |3|207|-|3|2 , 137'5 |=V<|<1|\|' 60 !11!!!!!1!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Oktober 2008)

Lillian


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

Spam Thread No1!
Bringt mal etwas eurer Zeit in den Fail-Thread weiter unten ein...


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 0|<49 |\/|4|-| |3|207|-|3|2 , 137'5 |=V<|<1|\|' 60 !11!!!!!1!


ich glaub die lösung is 24


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich glaub die lösung is 24


42!


----------



## Thoor (5. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 637 Y4 VV34|°0|\| 4|\||) |<1|_|_ '3|\/| 4|_|_ !!!1!!1!!


ASDGLASDGHÄKASHGEQZWIÄHSADLN"CAÄ:;MNASKHGDKWE/QT/^§"$)U´´)§"
Viel Spass beim entziffern


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 0|<49 |\/|4|-| |3|207|-|3|2 , 137'5 |=V<|<1|\|' 60 !11!!!!!1!


0|-| |\|0 10\/\/ 4|\/||\/|0 !!!


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> 42!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2008)

Achso...
Ihr wisst garnicht, WIE weh das tut... DREI Splitter direkt zwischen Nagel und Finger... IM SELBEN FINGER!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Achso...
> Ihr wisst garnicht, WIE weh das tut... DREI Splitter direkt zwischen Nagel und Finger... IM SELBEN FINGER!


auch ne leistung o0


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

Keine Regelfreie Zone! Bitte deutsch schreiben. Danke!


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Achso...
> Ihr wisst garnicht, WIE weh das tut... DREI Splitter direkt zwischen Nagel und Finger... IM SELBEN FINGER!


Is glaub ich auch besser so das ich das nich weis^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Keine Regelfreie Zone! Bitte deutsch schreiben. Danke!


es ist deutsch. wir benutzen sogar das gleiche ziffernsystem.


edit sagt: verdammt, heute ist es englisch, gestern wars deutsch :>


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Oktober 2008)

rausziehen


----------



## Lurock (5. Oktober 2008)

Wie ihr alle kein 1337 könnt... tzz...


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Keine Regelfreie Zone! Bitte deutsch schreiben. Danke!


sänk ju for träwelling wis Deutsche Bahn


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie ihr alle kein 1337 könnt... tzz...


ich kann 1338




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2008)

Joar... versuch mal einen großen Schweren Teppich in den Keller zu verfrachten, wenn das Schloss offensichtlich angebohrt wurde aber der Trottel trotzdem nicht reingekommen ist, dass Schloss aber leicht verklemmt war und man sowieso erst noch zwischen den 16 winzigen Minischlüsseln den richtigen für dieses dämliche Schloss, DAS NATÜRLICH KEIN FIRMENLOGO hatte heraus zu suchen und dabei auch noch auf die kaputte Holzlatte der Kellertür zu achten!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Joar... versuch mal einen großen Schweren Teppich in den Keller zu verfrachten, wenn das Schloss offensichtlich angebohrt wurde aber der Trottel trotzdem nicht reingekommen ist, dass Schloss aber leicht verklemmt war und man sowieso erst noch zwischen den 16 winzigen Minischlüsseln den richtigen für dieses dämliche Schloss, DAS NATÜRLICH KEIN FIRMENLOGO hatte heraus zu suchen und dabei auch noch auf die kaputte Holzlatte der Kellertür zu achten!


tür eintreten und sagen, das war schon vorher so :>


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Joar... versuch mal einen großen Schweren Teppich in den Keller zu verfrachten, wenn das Schloss offensichtlich angebohrt wurde aber der Trottel trotzdem nicht reingekommen ist, dass Schloss aber leicht verklemmt war und man sowieso erst noch zwischen den 16 winzigen Minischlüsseln den richtigen für dieses dämliche Schloss, DAS NATÜRLICH KEIN FIRMENLOGO hatte heraus zu suchen und dabei auch noch auf die kaputte Holzlatte der Kellertür zu achten!


Nenn dich um in White-Frost2 xD


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Joar... versuch mal einen großen Schweren Teppich in den Keller zu verfrachten, wenn das Schloss offensichtlich angebohrt wurde aber der Trottel trotzdem nicht reingekommen ist, dass Schloss aber leicht verklemmt war und man sowieso erst noch zwischen den 16 winzigen Minischlüsseln den richtigen für dieses dämliche Schloss, DAS NATÜRLICH KEIN FIRMENLOGO hatte heraus zu suchen und dabei auch noch auf die kaputte Holzlatte der Kellertür zu achten!


Hört sich, ähm, schwierig an.


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Joar... versuch mal einen großen Schweren Teppich in den Keller zu verfrachten, wenn das Schloss offensichtlich angebohrt wurde aber der Trottel trotzdem nicht reingekommen ist, dass Schloss aber leicht verklemmt war und man sowieso erst noch zwischen den 16 winzigen Minischlüsseln den richtigen für dieses dämliche Schloss, DAS NATÜRLICH KEIN FIRMENLOGO hatte heraus zu suchen und dabei auch noch auf die kaputte Holzlatte der Kellertür zu achten!


welcher trottel? was hät das firmenlogo geändert?^^ waren alle schlüssel mit logo versehen oder wie^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2008)

Dazu musste ich ja noch auf den kleinen 2-3 Monate alten Welpen aufpassen, die die ganze Zeit um mich herumgesprungen ist wie ein Känguruh auf Speed und an die Bändel von meiner Kapuze wollte...

Keine Ahnung wer das war und ja, auf den Schlüsseln waren Firmenlogos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Dazu musste ich ja noch auf den kleinen 2-3 Monate alten Welpen aufpassen, die die ganze Zeit um mich herumgesprungen ist wie ein Känguruh auf Speed und an die Bändel von meiner Kapuze wollte...


Oh ja des kenn ich wie die abgehen können XD was den für ne rasse?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Dazu musste ich ja noch auf den kleinen 2-3 Monate alten Welpen aufpassen, die die ganze Zeit um mich herumgesprungen ist wie ein Känguruh auf Speed und an die Bändel von meiner Kapuze wollte...


welpe in teppich einrollen-problem gelöst...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Oh ja des kenn ich wie die abgehen können XD was den für ne rasse?^^



Keine Ahnung... sie ist schwarz... das reicht mir als Unterscheidungskriterium!



Grüne schrieb:


> welpe in teppich einrollen-problem gelöst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist ja nicht mein Hund... sondern der von der Freundin meines Bruders^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

So ich mach mich mal für heute...die meisten wirds wohl freuen...gute nacht und träumt was buffiges


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung... sie ist schwarz... das reicht mir als Unterscheidungskriterium!
> 
> 
> 
> Ist ja nicht mein Hund... sondern der von der Freundin meines Bruders^^


hmm wieso passt du den auf den hund von der freundin deines bruders auf und nich die freundin oder der bruder bzw. nähere verwandte der freundin?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hmm wieso passt du den auf den hund von der freundin deines bruders auf und nich die freundin oder der bruder bzw. nähere verwandte der freundin?^^



Weil:
1. Sie sowieso die ganze Zeit bei uns sind
und
2. Die beiden einkaufen gegangen sind und ich so wenigstens nichts schleppen musste *gg*


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Weil:
> 1. Sie sowieso die ganze Zeit bei uns sind
> und
> 2. Die beiden einkaufen gegangen sind und ich so wenigstens nichts schleppen musste *gg*


Dafür hast du dir deinen Finger verschandelt?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hmm wieso passt du den auf den hund von der freundin deines bruders auf und nich die freundin oder der bruder bzw. nähere verwandte der freundin?^^


die hatten genug arbeit dabei zuzusehen und nicht zu lachen, wie er versucht mit solchen umständen diese tür zu öffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Weil:
> 1. Sie sowieso die ganze Zeit bei uns sind
> und
> 2. Die beiden einkaufen gegangen sind und ich so wenigstens nichts schleppen musste *gg*


Ich dachte du musstest n teppich schleppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja ich leg mich hin gute nacht euch schlaft gut^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Dafür hast du dir deinen Finger verschandelt?!



JA!


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich dachte du musstest n teppich schleppen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer weiß was er sonst hätte schleppen müssen...


Selor schrieb:


> JA!


Musstest du wenigstens nicht viel laufen?


----------



## Lurock (5. Oktober 2008)

50 , 1<|-| |31|\| |)4|\||\| |\/|4|_ z0<|<0|2|\| , 
|393  !!!1!!!!111!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Oktober 2008)

lurock maul.

OT: ich lag schlapp am boden das wrs aufjedenfall wert ne^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Musstest du wenigstens nicht viel laufen?



Treppe runter ^^ wohnen im... eh... zwischen unterem Ausgang und oberen Ausgang... also quasi fast direkt da... ne


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Treppe runter ^^ wohnen im... eh... zwischen unterem Ausgang und oberen Ausgang... also quasi fast direkt da... ne


Dann wars ja vielleicht doch n ganz gutes Geschäft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2008)

Klar war es das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

ähh..buhja *schlafwandel*


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 50 , 1<|-| |31|\| |)4|\||\| |\/|4|_ z0<|<0|2|\| ,
> |393  !!!1!!!!111!


|-|/\110


----------



## Lurock (5. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> lurock maul.


STFU! GTH! Knapf! Typisch, wenn man etwas nicht versteht heißt es direkt "Maul!"...
Zeugt von Int.... Naja, ich bin raus für heute und zock ne Runde, bye!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

(94 |_|_||20(|<


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Oktober 2008)

nein weil das nervt luca^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

juhu, sport ist mord läuft grad wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin dann ma so halb afk^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Oktober 2008)

hehe das kenne ich^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> hehe das kenne ich^^


ich hab mal ne stunde über so nen crash gelacht.. ich konnte dnach fast net mehr normal atmen >.<


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Oktober 2008)

Guten morgen *GÄÄHN*
Und was macht ihr grad so??


----------



## Axthammer (5. Oktober 2008)

Moin, 

mich mit meinem berichtsheft rumschlagen *MOCK!*
Nebenher ein wenig WoW daddln und hier das Forum durchwühlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Oktober 2008)

Ahja?? Spannend...spannend.... 
und sonst alles okm im leben?


----------



## EpicFailGuy (5. Oktober 2008)

Fifa 09 is gar nicht so schlecht ... kthxbye, gn8


----------



## S.E.Lain (5. Oktober 2008)

Abend bin grad am gammeln xD


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich und Freund versuchen grad 3 tage wach zu bleiben... kennt hr das Lied?^^


----------



## S.E.Lain (5. Oktober 2008)

wer kennt es nich? xD

auf gehts ab gehts 3 tage wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2008)

Mhmm... 'Tatsächlich... Liebe' ist soooo schön... und so wundervolle Musik und überhaupt alles... hachja... *seufzel*


----------



## Denitro (5. Oktober 2008)

Nabend ihr Mädchen


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

Nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

selbstgespräche sind scho cool xD
guden abend^^


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

schönen abend euch beiden


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

hm seit crack weg ist wird der thread nimmer pünktlich eröffnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm seit crack weg ist wird der thread nimmer pünktlich eröffnet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du meinst es geht der typ ab der entweder den ganzen tag vorm pc sitzt auf die uhr und den threat abwechselnd schaut oder sich extra n wecker gestellt hat auf 20:59^^


----------



## Tabuno (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm seit crack weg ist wird der thread nimmer pünktlich eröffnet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wo is der denn ? bin grad erst wieder von klassenfahrt back ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> du meinst es geht der typ ab der entweder den ganzen tag vorm pc sitzt auf die uhr und den threat abwechselnd schaut oder sich extra n wecker gestellt hat auf 20:59^^


rischtisch xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wo is der denn ? bin grad erst wieder von klassenfahrt back ^^


USA


achja: wb^^


----------



## Tabuno (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> USA
> 
> 
> achja: wb^^


ahja und wie lange ?
und thx für das wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

hola


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So 6 uhr ich bin dan ma Pennen 30 min <.<
> Dan aufstehen duschen essen auf den buss flughafen und dann in den Flieger
> 
> bis in ner woche oda so
> ...


also bis nächsten sonntag

gude uren


----------



## Tabuno (5. Oktober 2008)

dann werd ich ihn jetzt immer pünktlich eröffnen
... werd wahrscheinlich nie dran denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

ich glaube crack war bisher auch der einzige, der immer punkt 21 eröffnet hat fast jeden tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> dann werd ich ihn jetzt immer pünktlich eröffnen
> ... werd wahrscheinlich nie dran denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gutes gelingen bei^^


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

Ist doch ehh egal...................^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

da haste au wieder recht ^^


----------



## El_Arx (5. Oktober 2008)

viel erfolg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

hm ist ja grad nicht so viel los hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich komm nachher nochma, haut rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

So bin wieder da ihr mädchen


ps: 



ARE YOU READY TO FLAME?​


----------



## Tabuno (5. Oktober 2008)

ne bin ich nicht geh off gn8^^


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ne bin ich nicht geh off gn8^^




Du Weichei <.<^^


----------



## Flywa (5. Oktober 2008)

Hiho,
dann meld ich mich auchmal mit meinem ersten post hier (glaub ich zumindest) mal schaun was passiert.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Oktober 2008)

Flywa schrieb:


> Hiho,
> dann meld ich mich auchmal mit meinem ersten post hier (glaub ich zumindest) mal schaun was passiert.


zack!
rübe ab


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

Wir könnten hier ja einfach ein Thema nennen und dann unseren Senf dazugeben, wenn hier sonst nichts los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Oktober 2008)

ja nenn eins


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, ich hab die Idee gestellt, denkt ihr euch mal n schickes Thema aus ich bin erstmal W.A.R zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ja nenn eins


wieso gibts hier keinen liebes smilie und wieso lacht der weinende smilie eigentlich immer


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Oktober 2008)

ich will nen kopf->tisch oder kopf->wand smilie!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Oktober 2008)

weil er dumm ist und weil das nenn weinen vor freude ist^^ und  i am the boss ich bin meh pro wie u denn ich bin imba roxxor /ironie ^^


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

So bin wieder da

ps: musste ein ziemlich langes pm an emoprinzzzzzes schreiben weil ich ihr satzbau nicht mehr ertragen kann >_<


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> So bin wieder da
> 
> ps: musste ein ziemlich langes pm an emoprinzzzzzes schreiben weil ich ihr satzbau nicht mehr ertragen kann >_<


meinste etwa keksii?^^


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> meinste etwa keksii?^^


meine liebste keksii hats hantuch geworfen weil se heut wieder von 6 7 leuten zur hölle geflamed worden is weil se ne frage gestellt hat und wieder morddrohungen bekommen hat weil sie ein pöser pöser emo is


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> meinste etwa keksii?^^



Ne keksii ist ganz ok ich mein "Emoprinzzzes" (oder wie man die schreibt) die schreib immer irgendwelche threads im buffed wow forum 

Und wie sie sich artikuliert bzw ihr satzbau ist einfach nicht mehr normal


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Oktober 2008)

jo habs grad auf ihrem profil gesehn XD
naja falsche strategie imho. sie müsste voll auf angriff setzen jetz...

naja kann ncih jeder "perfekt" schreiben. auch wenns manchma echt wehtut^^


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jo habs grad auf ihrem profil gesehn XD
> naja falsche strategie imho. sie müsste voll auf angriff setzen jetz...


meinte ich auch das se dann gewonnen haben wen se nachgibt und das se n freund auch als flame verstärkung hät holen können nachdem ich mich gestern abend aufgewärmt hatte^^ aber bei ihr geht des ja schon die ganze zeit so das lauter solche pisser daherkommen und sowas abziehen und des find ich doch ziemlich arm von der buffed community ich mein morddrohungen! hallo?!? weil sie ihre freie meinung in ihrem lebens style ausdrückt? ja w underbar


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> meinste etwa keksii?^^



Ne keksii ist ganz ok ich mein "Emoprinzzzes" (oder wie man die schreibt) die schreib immer irgendwelche threads im buffed wow forum 

Und wie sie sich artikuliert bzw ihr satzbau ist einfach nicht mehr normal


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich mein morddrohungen! hallo?!?



Einer der Gründe, warum ich immer noch der festen Überzeugung bin, dass alle Menschen mit einem IQ unter 110 zusammen zu pferchen und aufs Bikini Atoll geschickt werden sollten... um dann Frankreich wieder zu ermutigen dort ihre Atombombentests wieder aufzunehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

kaum wieder da, schon les ich was von morddrohungen? o0


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> kaum wieder da, schon les ich was von morddrohungen? o0



Wir reden grad über "Emoprinzzes" und ihren "threads" bzw "satzbau"


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

jo habs gelesen ... 
und hab auch einen ihrer threads gelesen.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

achja und zu den morddrohungen... ROFL
darauf würde ich doch hier im forum NIX geben o0
selsbt wenn einer rausfinden würde, wo ich wohn, ich würde mich bei manchen Leuten sogar über nen Besuch freuen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich mein so kann das nicht weiter gehen sie ist eine art "freikarte zum flamen" deswegen hab ich ihr auch ein pm geschickt >.<


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> achja und zu den morddrohungen... ROFL
> darauf würde ich doch hier im forum NIX geben o0
> selsbt wenn einer rausfinden würde, wo ich wohn, ich würde mich bei manchen Leuten sogar über nen Besuch freuen...
> 
> ...


des schon is klar aber wen de jeden tag immer und immer wieder in nem forum sowas kriegst und niedergeflamed wirst und emo und mei und n 15 jähriges mädchen und flame flame flame spam spam spam dumme anmachen abgeb etc. und des tag ein tag aus ich glaub mir wärs irgendwan auch mal zu dumm


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Emoprinzzzess schrieb:


> lern du erst mal dich gescheid zu stylen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meine güte ist das herrlich.
emoprinzzzess entdeckt die welt...
meine güte die wäre sogar mit nem einfachen stück kordel noch zu beeindrucken oder...

naja egal^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> des schon is klar aber wen de jeden tag immer und immer wieder in nem forum sowas kriegst und niedergeflamed wirst und emo und mei und n 15 jähriges mädchen und flame flame flame spam spam spam dumme anmachen abgeb etc. und des tag ein tag aus ich glaub mir wärs irgendwan auch mal zu dumm


schon klar, irgendwann gehts einem schon gegen den strich, aber ich meine... bitte, solche leute kann man doch einfach nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> meine güte ist das herrlich.
> emoprinzzzess entdeckt die welt...
> meine güte die wäre sogar mit nem einfachen stück kordel noch zu beeindrucken oder...
> 
> naja egal^^


ich mag die naiven unwissenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> schon klar, irgendwann gehts einem schon gegen den strich, aber ich meine... bitte, solche leute kann man doch einfach nicht ernst nehmen.


ich wett du nimmst solche 13-14 jährige auch nich ernst aber wen se jeden tag sagen würden "du bist ein idiot schleich dich keiner will dich hier haben geh sterben emo ich bring dich um" ich weis ja nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ernst nehmenw ürd ich se nich aber trotzdem


----------



## Denitro (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> des schon is klar aber wen de jeden tag immer und immer wieder in nem forum sowas kriegst und niedergeflamed wirst und emo und mei und n 15 jähriges mädchen und flame flame flame spam spam spam dumme anmachen abgeb etc. und des tag ein tag aus ich glaub mir wärs irgendwan auch mal zu dumm



Naja ist ja eigendlich (besonders im i net) egal wie der die lebt oder so

von mir aus könnte die auch lesbisch ein nekrophile oder ein schwuler typ oder sonst weiß der geier was sein für mich wäre das scheis egal <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Denitro schrieb:


> Naja ist ja eigendlich (besonders im i net) egal wie der die lebt oder so
> 
> von mir aus könnte die auch lesbisch ein nekrophile oder ein schwuler typ oder sonst weiß der geier was sein für mich wäre das scheis egal <.<


also DAS wäre mir nicht egal^^


----------



## Lillyan (5. Oktober 2008)

Hm, auf der einen Seite darf man nicht schlecht über andere reden, auf der anderen Seite macht ihr genau das grade... mir kommt das irgendwie sehr scheinheilig vor.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2008)

Emoprinzzzess schrieb:
			
		

> lern du erst mal dich gescheid zu stylen laugh.gif das soll keine beleidigung sein! nur ein tiipp xD
> 
> cool wieso steht da jetzt eig quote iwas quote was hab ich gedrückt? xD



Wieder ein Opfer für meinen Scheiterhaufen... Dummheit in Person... wieder so ein Opfer von "Ich muss unbedingt cool sein! Mich mögen alle wenn ich so schreibe und rede!"


----------



## Denitro (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> also DAS wäre mir nicht egal^^



Mir aber solange sie kein PEDOPhILE ist wäre mir das auch scheis egal <.<


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Denitro schrieb:


> Naja ist ja eigendlich (besonders im i net) egal wie der die lebt oder so
> 
> von mir aus könnte die auch lesbisch ein nekrophile oder ein schwuler typ oder sonst weiß der geier was sein für mich wäre das scheis egal <.<






Grüne schrieb:


> also DAS wäre mir nicht egal^^


joa^^
aber schwule und lesben kenn ich auch rl also des stört mich im inet genauso wie im rl nich is ja ihre entscheidung jedem das seine^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> joa^^
> aber schwule und lesben kenn ich auch rl also des stört mich im inet genauso wie im rl nich is ja ihre entscheidung jedem das seine^^


mich stören schwule und lesben auch kein stück. es ging um das, was ich markiert habe, nml die nekrophilen <.<


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Hm, auf der einen Seite darf man nicht schlecht über andere reden, auf der anderen Seite macht ihr genau das grade... mir kommt das irgendwie sehr scheinheilig vor.


du meinst der der ohne sünde is werfe den ersten stein?


----------



## Denitro (5. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Hm, auf der einen Seite darf man nicht schlecht über andere reden, auf der anderen Seite macht ihr genau das grade... mir kommt das irgendwie sehr scheinheilig vor.



Also ich hab nicht schlecht über sie geredet ich hab nur geschrieben das ihr satzbau und so einen auf den wecker geht und ihr deswägen ein pm zukommen gelassen habe


ps:ich hab auch grad geschrieben das es mir scheis egal ist ob die ein EMO ist oder nicht <.<



ps: schwule stören mich auch net im rl (auser die versuchen mich anzumachen -.-) und lesben auch net (kenn sogar eine lesbe im rl aber mich stört das nicht )


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2008)

Ach Lillian... 
Es gibt da einen Unterschied zwischen berechtigem Verbrennen auf dem Scheiterhaufen und unberechtigen verbrennen unschuldiger...


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach Lillian...
> Es gibt da einen Unterschied zwischen berechtigem Verbrennen auf dem Scheiterhaufen und unberechtigen verbrennen unschuldiger...


ich frage mich bei emoprinzzzess, ob diese naivität nur gespielt ist... und ihrer eigenen belustigung durch die reaktion der anderen dient, also fast nen troll <.<


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Denitro schrieb:


> Also ich hab nicht schlecht über sie geredet ich hab nur geschrieben das ihr satzbau und so einen auf den wecker geht und ihr deswägen ein pm zukommen gelassen habe
> 
> 
> ps:ich hab auch grad geschrieben das es mir scheis egal ist ob die ein EMO ist oder nicht <.<
> ...


aso wir reden nicht über die bastarde die meine süße beleidigt bedroht und angemacht haben sondern über die princess die ihre blondheit mit schwarz überfärbt hat? ich habe dazu nie was gesagt das hier war auch kein cliquee (sicher falsch geschreiben >.<) ihr habt das alles hier nie gelesen es gibt kein emoprincess kein buffed und auch keine men in black *blitz*


----------



## Denitro (5. Oktober 2008)

Also 


Es gibt KEINE dummen Menschen sondern nur welche die so tun als ob sie dumm wären und man sie nur in die richtige richtung schupsen muss (mit richtige richtung mein ich net den TOT)


----------



## Lillyan (5. Oktober 2008)

Wie schon mal gesagt ist der Nachtschwärmer kein regelfreier Raum... reißt euch ein wenig zusammen, okay?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Denitro schrieb:


> Also
> 
> 
> Es gibt KEINE dummen Menschen sondern nur welche die so tun als ob sie dumm wären und man sie nur in die richtige richtung schupsen muss (mit richtige richtung mein ich net den TOT)


hm sry, aber meiner meinung nach gibt es dumme Menschen. Klar, der Begriff Intelligenz ist weit dehnbar. Aber Dummheit ist ein Mangel. Und zwar ein Mangel an Intelligenz.
Und bei manchen geistigen Einzellern ist so ein Mangel in vielen Kathegorien, durch die sich Intelligenz deffinieren kann, vorhanden,


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Wie schon mal gesagt ist der Nachtschwärmer kein regelfreier Raum... reißt euch ein wenig zusammen, okay?


ok *liebguck*


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Wie schon mal gesagt ist der Nachtschwärmer kein regelfreier Raum... reißt euch ein wenig zusammen, okay?


ach gott der mod von gestern des bild is schon viel respektvoller find ich toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was haben wir falsch gemacht?^^


----------



## Denitro (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm sry, aber meiner meinung nach gibt es dumme Menschen. Klar, der Begriff Intelligenz ist weit dehnbar. Aber Dummheit ist ein Mangel. Und zwar ein Mangel an Intelligenz.
> Und bei manchen geistigen Einzellern ist so ein Mangel in vielen Kathegorien, durch die sich Intelligenz deffinieren kann, vorhanden,



Ja da hast du recht aber 99% der Menschen die ich getroffen haben waren nicht dumm sondern haben nur sich dumm angestellt uns solchen Menschen muss man ein wenig unter die arme greifen und helfen.

1% waren wirklich einfach Riegeldumm und gehörten in die klappse


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ach gott der mod von gestern des bild is schon viel respektvoller find ich toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich seh schon du brauchst ne ganze weile zum antworten verkürzen wir das ganze mal was haben wir richtig gemacht? XDDDD


----------



## Denitro (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich seh schon du brauchst ne ganze weile zum antworten verkürzen wir das ganze mal was haben wir richtig gemacht? XDDDD



Selbstbespräche sind toll ne?


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Denitro schrieb:


> Selbstbespräche sind toll ne?


joa mach ich immer gern wen mir langweilig is im raid und so hab ich wen zum diskutieren der mal annähernd auf meinem nivou is XDD


----------



## Lillyan (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich halte es kurz: Flame gehört immer noch nicht ins Forum, egal wie sehr ihr euch gegenseitig darin bestätigt wie ihr eine Person seht. Besonders traurig, wenn sie Person sich nicht mal aktiv an dieser Diskussion beteidigt.


----------



## Fonia (5. Oktober 2008)

Denitro schrieb:


> Selbstbespräche sind toll ne?



Irgendwer muss einen doch verstehen geht mir ähnlich x)


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ich halte es kurz: Flame gehört immer noch nicht ins Forum, egal wie sehr ihr euch gegenseitig darin bestätigt wie ihr eine Person seht. Besonders traurig, wenn sie Person sich nicht mal aktiv an dieser Diskussion beteidigt.


keine läster caffee tratsch frau?


----------



## Denitro (5. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ich halte es kurz: Flame gehört immer noch nicht ins Forum, egal wie sehr ihr euch gegenseitig darin bestätigt wie ihr eine Person seht. Besonders traurig, wenn sie Person sich nicht mal aktiv an dieser Diskussion beteidigt.



Also ich hab die jetzt nicht geflamt nur am anfantg gemeint das es mir aufn sack geht und ihr schon ein pm geschickt habe (damit man das disskutieren kann)


@Rapeme

Willkommen im buffed fourm


----------



## Lillyan (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe auch allgemein geredet, damit ich keine bestimmte Person ansprechen muss... das hab ich nämlich ebenfalls per PN geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (5. Oktober 2008)

Denitro schrieb:


> @Rapeme
> 
> Willkommen im buffed fourm



Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denitro (5. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ich habe auch allgemein geredet, damit ich keine bestimmte Person ansprechen muss... das hab ich nämlich ebenfalls per PN geklärt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



achso na dann : /

@Rapeme

np^^


ps: boah vergessen mit main acc anzuloogen <.<


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

SO nun mit dem richtigen acc eingeloggt <.<^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

wb xD^^


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

Wie richtig und falsch Account?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Wie richtig und falsch Account?


richtiger: 1. acc
falscher: 2. acc


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> richtiger: 1. acc
> falscher: 2. acc


darf man soetwas haben und was für ein nutzen soll das den bitteschön darstellen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> darf man soetwas haben und was für ein nutzen soll das den bitteschön darstellen?


ich weiss nicht, ich glaube es verstößt nirgendwogegen.
nutzen hab ich keine ahnung. einfach um selbstgespräche zu führen, sich selbst zu signen, oder drauf umloggen, wenn der erste gebannt ist (ich erinnere mich da an bm^^)


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> darf man soetwas haben und was für ein nutzen soll das den bitteschön darstellen?



wenn man mal gebannt wird für eien kurz zeit dann hab ich schon vorgesorgt udn kann solange mit dem anderen acc flamen <.<


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht, ich glaube es verstößt nirgendwogegen.
> nutzen hab ich keine ahnung. einfach um selbstgespräche zu führen, sich selbst zu signen, oder drauf umloggen, wenn der erste gebannt ist (ich erinnere mich da an bm^^)


bm oder pm?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> bm oder pm?


black muffin = bm


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

achja, wenn euch langweilig ist:
http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article213...ut_ankommt.html

sinn ist genauso wie der vom thread <.<


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> achja, wenn euch langweilig ist:
> http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article213...ut_ankommt.html
> 
> sinn ist genauso wie der vom thread <.<




ach Black muffin, der gebannt worden ist....................^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

ich würde das mittlere wort rausnehmen <.<
(lies mal die vorige seite :O)


----------



## Thront (5. Oktober 2008)

verdammt noch mal was ne lahme nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> verdammt noch mal was ne lahme nacht


liegt daran, dass es noch nicht nachts ist...


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich würde das mittlere wort rausnehmen <.<
> (lies mal die vorige seite :O)


welches mittlere wort?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

vergiss es^^


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ach Black muffin, der gebannt worden ist....................^^




Ach Black Muffin, der gebannt worden ist, weil er nicht lüb war.................^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

wieso machste egtl hinter jeden satz so viele punkte? ...................


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso machste egtl hinter jeden satz so viele punkte? ...................




Das erhöht den Wiedererkennungswert bei mir..........................^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

ich erkenn dich an deinem ava wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

Und ich kenne euch an euren signaturen wieder <_<


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Und ich kenne euch an euren signaturen wieder <_<


und dich an den lesben


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

bei dir ists der ava, oder die bilder, die du postest :>
(@ meli^^)


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> und dich an den lesben




.......joah.......


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

Das mache ich so ziemlich in jedem Forum, wo ich unterwegs bin. Vielleicht habe ich ja mal das Glück, das mich jemand an dieser Marotte wieder erkennt, auch wenn der Name anders ist. Ist bisher auch noch nicht passiert, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden...........................^^


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> und dich an den lesben




.......joah.......


ps: soll ich wieder ein shounen-ai bild posten? xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

kommt drauf an, wie "extrem" es ist^^
aber eher nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

Sehr extrem?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

nein danke >.<


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

Naja müssen wir ja erst sehen, um das zu beurteilen können.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Naja müssen wir ja erst sehen, um das zu beurteilen können.


oh noez !!! °_°


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

ok mom ich such schnell das bild <.<

ps: ich zeig das bild gleich ....aber nur 1 minute lang.....

edit: wiso postet ihr nichts mehr?


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

ok letz fetz!


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh neoz!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ok mom ich such schnell das bild <.<
> 
> ps: ich zeig das bild gleich ....aber nur 1 minute lang.....
> 
> edit: wiso postet ihr nichts mehr?


wir warten auf das bild... wobei wir danach wsl erstma auch nix posten... xD


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

des is ja mehr wie schmächtig da sah man schon ganz andere sachen hrhrhr XD


----------



## Myrtha (5. Oktober 2008)

Omg ich bin blind, hilfääää  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

so hab das bild gepostet aber nu hahb ich es weg gemacht bevor ein böser mod kommt <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> des is ja mehr wie schmächtig da sah man schon ganz andere sachen hrhrhr XD


jo °_° <.<


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich sehe nichts! Bitte nochmal!


----------



## Dracun (5. Oktober 2008)

wüüüürg----- kotz----




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (5. Oktober 2008)

Wir sind immer da...


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ich sehe nichts! Bitte nochmal!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo


----------



## Dracun (5. Oktober 2008)

*BLOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSS NICHT*


----------



## Myrtha (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll du warst einfach nur zu langsam, das ist alles *fg*.

Bitte bitte nicht nochmal *soliebwiemöglichguckt*


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

und was wenn? O-0


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

Lillan das stimmt gar nicht oder hast dugerade auch soviel langeweile?


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Wir sind immer da...


so ein bild wäre aber theoretischer weise doch nicht verboten gewessen da alle "wichtigen" teile verdeckt waren oder irre ich?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> und was wenn? O-0


dann ist lillian im thread o_0


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2008)

Myrtha schrieb:


> Urengroll du warst einfach nur zu langsam, das ist alles *fg*.
> 
> Bitte bitte nicht nochmal *soliebwiemöglichguckt*



Ich bin nicht zu langsam, die anderen sind zu schnell.....................^^


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> so hab das bild gepostet aber nu hahb ich es weg gemacht bevor ein böser mod kommt <.<



Der böse Mod hats gesehn. Permban.


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht zu langsam, die anderen sind zu schnell.....................^^



so hab dir ein pm geschickt XD


@Charcharoth

da waren alle teile verdeckt und ich hab es nur 10 sekunden gezeigt o_0


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Der böse Mod hats gesehn. Permban.


meinste das jetzt enst? o0


----------



## Myrtha (5. Oktober 2008)

Oh oh Oo. So lang war das doch nicht drin, hat doch eh fast keiner gesehen und soooo schlimm wars auch nicht ;-)


----------



## Urengroll (6. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Der böse Mod hats gesehn. Permban.



Das ist doch ein Witz oder?


----------



## White-Frost (6. Oktober 2008)

Wie se sich alle anscheisen^^ natürlich wars ein witz es wurde auf dem bild nichts von dem gezegit was gegen die regeln expleziert stören würde und da ist es auch nicht mehr also^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Oktober 2008)

Es ist kein Witz.


----------



## Urengroll (6. Oktober 2008)

1000


Wünsche euch allen noch eine gute Nacht ich mache mich jetzt vom Acker. Ich denke man ließt sich morgen so wieder und ärgert mir die Mod's nicht so dolle............................^^


----------



## Myrtha (6. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, das hab ich mir jetzt fast gedacht.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> meinste das jetzt enst? o0




Ist kein Witz. Wir dulden hier keine Hentais und sonstigen pornografischen Kram.


----------



## White-Frost (6. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ist kein Witz. Wir dulden hier keine Hentais und sonstigen pornografischen Kram.


jetz fang ichs aber bald auch des glauben an XD definiere pornografie^^


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> jetz fang ichs aber bald auch des glauben an XD definiere pornografie^^



Auf dem Bild waren zwei nackte Kerle (?) die sich im Doggy-Style befummelten.


----------



## Dracun (6. Oktober 2008)

loool????

also da wurd aber schon teilweise deftigeres im Filme rate thread gezeigt^^


----------



## Myrtha (6. Oktober 2008)

Jap das Kerle ist sehr relativ *gg*. Aber gleich ein Perm-Bann? Da war ja nix Genitalien-mässiges oder so zu sehen.


----------



## White-Frost (6. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild waren zwei nackte Kerle (?) die sich im Doggy-Style befummelten.


an denen man nichts gesehen hatte die rein theoretisch grad aus einem brennenden haus kammen ihre kleidung vom körper abgebrannt ist und der hintere auf falsche art und weise versucht hat das herz des vorderen zu reanimieren?


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> also da wurd aber schon teilweise deftigeres im Filme rate thread gezeigt^^


Das wird genau so entfernt und verwarnt, wenn wir es sehen oder es uns gemeldet wird. Wir können unsere Augen nur halt nicht überall haben.



> an denen man nichts gesehen hatte die rein theoretisch grad aus einem brennenden haus kammen ihre kleidung vom körper abgebrannt ist und der hintere auf falsche art und weise versucht hat das herz des vorderen zu reanimieren?



Genau, deswegen mußte das Bild auch so schnell wieder weg, bevor ein Mod kommt. Weil es ja so unverfänglich ist...


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> an denen man nichts gesehen hatte die rein theoretisch grad aus einem brennenden haus kammen ihre kleidung vom körper abgebrannt ist und der hintere auf falsche art und weise versucht hat das herz des vorderen zu reanimieren?


DAS ist einfach die blödste und zugleich beste erklärung für so eine Situation...

aber Carcha, könnte man nicht einen 3Tage Bann machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Will niemandes Arbeit anzweifeln, aber direkt Perma ist schon ein bissi hart...


----------



## Dracun (6. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild waren zwei nackte Kerle (?) die sich im Doggy-Style befummelten.




Nee du siehst das Falsch^^ ...... der ene is hingefallen und der andere hat ihn nur aufgefangen...und die hatten eigentlich Hosen nur konnte man die net sehen^^


Zumindest könnte man des Bild ja auch so definieren^^
Wir wissenja nur umw as es ging weil uns dies genauer erklärt was die Bedeutungen sind^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nee du siehst das Falsch^^ ...... der ene is hingefallen und der andere hat ihn nur aufgefangen...und die hatten eigentlich Hosen nur konnte man die net sehen^^
> 
> 
> Zumindest könnte man des Bild ja auch so definieren^^
> Wir wissenja nur umw as es ging weil uns dies genauer erklärt was die Bedeutungen sind^^


des waren hip hopper und die trugen die hosen so weit unten!! ganz genau so wars !


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> loool????
> 
> also da wurd aber schon teilweise deftigeres im Filme rate thread gezeigt^^



Dann reporte den Scheiss bitte. Danke.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber Carcha, könnte man nicht einen 3Tage Bann machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich erzähl dir n Geheimnis: Ich hab sogar seinem Zweitaccount nen Permban gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Oktober 2008)

hmm mich störts net... finde die kids sehen schon schlimmeres im nachmittags tv^^

aber wir wollen jetzt net eure arbeit schlecht reden(regeln sind ja da um eingehalten zu werden^^)...aber i finds irgendwie funny ihn  für des bild zu bannen...is meine meinung....da i nun fand das des bild net wirklich schlimm war^^

aber okay is euer board


----------



## White-Frost (6. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich erzähl dir n Geheimnis: Ich hab sogar seinem Zweitaccount nen Permban gegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*sich langsam auf Carcharoths seite tippel* also echt wahr is total fair und so hat er volle kanne verdient *sich duck*


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

Also mich gleich permabannen (und das aus ganzen buffed seite) für 92352532 jahre is ein wenig hart o_0 obwohl ich noch nie eine verwarnung oder so bekommen habe .....^^

ps: wow solche bilder sind soooo leicht zu bekommen

einfach bei googel bilder xxx eingeben und schon hazt man die


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Oktober 2008)

Wir sind das Volk! *duck*


----------



## Myrtha (6. Oktober 2008)

War klar, wenn er das 2 oder 3 Seiten vorher noch so nebenbei erwähnt, das das sein 2. Acc ist. 

Dracun, ich gehe mal davon aus das dein Sohn noch nicht fernsieht. Meine Tochter schon, sie ist auch etwas älter. Aber wenn sowas laufen würde, würde ich sie das nicht gucken lassen :-)


----------



## Dracun (6. Oktober 2008)

sooo ist manchmal das leben^^

hart aber unfair^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

Naja wenn ich gleich gebannt werde wegen ein bild das ich nach 10 sekunden weg gemacht habe <.>


----------



## White-Frost (6. Oktober 2008)

ich nehme die postlöschung meines copy beitrages als unterdrückung des gemeinen fussvolkes


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Oktober 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> Also mich gleich permabannen (und das aus ganzen buffed seite) für 92352532 jahre is ein wenig hart o_0 obwohl ich noch nie eine verwarnung oder so bekommen habe .....^^
> 
> ps: wow solche bilder sind soooo leicht zu bekommen
> 
> einfach bei googel bilder xxx eingeben und schon hazt man die




Ach komm... heul nich rum. Mit der heutigen Medizin lebste ewig. Die paar Milliarden Jahre sind schnell vorbei.
Gut, wenn du Pech hast explodiert vorher die Sonne und verschluckt die Erde...


----------



## Dracun (6. Oktober 2008)

Myrtha schrieb:


> War klar, wenn er das 2 oder 3 Seiten vorher noch so nebenbei erwähnt, das das sein 2. Acc ist.
> 
> Dracun, ich gehe mal davon aus das dein Sohn noch nicht fernsieht. Meine Tochter schon, sie ist auch etwas älter. Aber wenn sowas laufen würde, würde ich sie das nicht gucken lassen :-)



natürlich hat man als Elternteil die Verantwortung zu überwachen was das Kind sieht ...aber wie gesagt das bild war meines Erachtens absolut unverfänglich^^
Und auch wenn mein kleiner älter sein wird ... wird er net alles sehen was im Nachmittags Kinder Programm gezeigt wird....aber des tut ja nix zur Sache..es war ja nur als Vergleich gedacht....^^


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

Naja egal ich kann mit mein 3t acc (ich hab mir vorbereitet <.<) hier rumgeistern

ps: aber was ich hart finde das ihr mich aus dem ganzen Buffed.de seite gebannt habe und ein paar sachen löschten musste um überhaupt zugreifen zu können


----------



## Myrtha (6. Oktober 2008)

Dracun, achso ich dachte schon ^^. Um Gottes Willen meine darf auch nicht alles gucken was es so gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2008)

Nochmal: Der Nachtschwärmer ist kein regelfreier Thread. Ich habe euch gestern darauf hingewiesen, ich habe es heute erneut getan. Trotzdem verstößt man hier immer wieder wissentlich (sonst hätte man das Bild nicht wieder entfernt) gegen die Regeln. Die Regeln in diesem Forum sind doch gar nicht soooo schwer einzuhalten, oder? Ein bisschen Respekt den anderen gegenüber (ja, auch den Moderatoren und Admins und sogar gegen Leute, die ich nicht sonderlich sympatisch findet) und der ganze Ärger wäre gar nicht da.


----------



## Tahult (6. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> ...
> Gut, wenn du Pech hast explodiert vorher die Sonne und verschluckt die Erde...


Soweit wird's zum Glück nicht kommen. *auf den rechten Teil von Carcharoths Signatur schielt*

Höhöhö


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Nachtschwärmer,

nach reichlicher Überlegung ist das Moderatorenteam zu dem Entschluss gekommen, Melih wieder zu entbannen. Im Ausgleich dafür wird der Nachtschwärmerthread ein für alle Mal geschlossen werden.

Melih darf mit seinen dritten Account noch gerne die nächsten 30 Minuten mitverfolgen, danach wird auch dieser gebannt - mitsammt der IP.

Wir überlassen die Entscheidung den Nachschwärmerstammusern, was ist euch lieber - Melih oder dieses Thema?

/discuss


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Oktober 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> ps: aber was ich hart finde das ihr mic haus dem ganzen Buffed.de seite gebannt habe und ein paar sachen löschten musste um überhaupt zugreifen zu können



Standardvorgehen bei Permbans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Oktober 2008)

looool???

jetzt wirds aber richtig lustig^^


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

Oha die mods gehen aber jetzt heftig vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> looool???
> 
> jetzt wirds aber richtig lustig^^


jo.... nachtschwärmer ohne meli... kein richtiges nachtschwärmer
kein nachtschwärmer dafür meli... auch nicht besser.
das ist wie: was ist euch lieber: messer oder pistole in den kopf. aber wenigstens wird uns hier nochdie entscheidung überlassen, also 1 positiver aspekt^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wir überlassen die Entscheidung den Nachschwärmerstammusern, was ist euch lieber - Melih oder dieses Thema?



Das ist eine Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera...


----------



## White-Frost (6. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Hallo Nachtschwärmer,
> 
> nach reichlicher Überlegung ist das Moderatorenteam zu dem Entschluss gekommen, Melih wieder zu entbannen. Im Ausgleich dafür wird der Nachtschwärmerthread ein für alle Mal geschlossen werden.
> 
> ...


threat - eine person, threat - eine person
nich dein ernst oder?


----------



## Myrtha (6. Oktober 2008)

Puuhh, das ist irgendwie gemein. Und da ich kein Nachtschwärmer-Thread-Stamm-User bin, ziehe ich mich dezent aus der Diskussion zurück ;-). Zumal ist meine Wäsche fertig und muss zusammengelegt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. Oktober 2008)

also ich find bevor lurock und minastirit da is kann diese entscheidung ja mal gar nich gefällt werden^^


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

Och ne jetzt werd ich permagebannt mit der ip obwohl buffed meine lieblingsseite ist und das als startseite habe.....ohne buffed ist das internet nur halb so voll <.<



Ps: Ich drohe euch nicht oder ihr könnt frei wählen....

Mich oder diesen Thread


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

so, wir ham noch 25 mins. wir können warten, bis lurock+ minas kommen, als die beiden "wichtigsten stammuser", oder diskutieren... hm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Oktober 2008)

sry Melih wir habens es versucht...aber gegen diese ......naja sagen wir mal Entscheidung..... ...sry

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## White-Frost (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich wär für alle für einen^^ melih hat meine stimme


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub ich muss Lebewohl sagen................

Tschüsss leute für immer <.<


ps: wenn ihr mich trotzdem noch ansprechen wollt

EInfach unter skype Melih_994 ansprechen


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss Lebewohl sagen................
> 
> Tschüsss leute für immer <.<


NOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo     



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ihr mich behalten wollt.....dann stimtm für mich.......

Wenn ihr diesen Thread behalten wollt ......dann stimmt für den thread

Was ist euch lieber? ein spamer freund oder ein thread?

ps: ich will euch zu nirgends zwingen wählt frei


----------



## Urengroll (6. Oktober 2008)

Also ich stimme für Melih!

Lade euch alle in den #Buffed.de Channel ein, um zu quatschen, so wird niemand genervt usw. !


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Also ich stimme für Melih!
> 
> Lade euch alle in den #Buffed.de Channel ein, um zu quatschen, so wird niemand genervt usw. !


ich bin zu doof für irc <.<
mach da immer was falsch -.-'


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Oktober 2008)

Allein schon das 
/discuss

Unter Ahramanyus Nachricht zieht das ganze schon ins Lächerliche... als ob man wirklich großartig noch diskutieren darf...

Urengroll...
Im IRC sind mir zuviele dumme Leute und es ist nur schlimmer...


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

Ist echt lieb von euch das ihr für mich stimmt aber sagen wir mal so

eine stimme für ein mod zählt für 14214121412 leute also .........


----------



## Urengroll (6. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Urengroll...
> Im IRC sind mir zuviele dumme Leute und es ist nur schlimmer...




Das sin mit Sicherheit keine dummen Leute, wenn du im richtigen Channel bist................^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Oktober 2008)

du willst uns net zwingen aber betonen tust du es trotzdem andauernd^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....wie sagte Spock doch schon mal treffend: Das Wohl eines Einzelnen wiegt nicht soviel wie das Wohl Vieler^^



Sry Melih aber i hab lieber den Thread ..... sry hab dich echt gern gehabt...sry 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

ok Dracun 

also es steht grad

2:1 für mich <.<


----------



## Manoroth (6. Oktober 2008)

so hallo da bin ich wider ma

kaum is man ma ne weile net on geht das ganze buffed forum vor die hunde-.-

also cih bin für melih


----------



## Myrtha (6. Oktober 2008)

Naja wie gesagt, ich gehör ja hier nich zu den Stammusern, aber ich muss jetzt auch nochmal senfen.

Ich begreif nicht wie man sonen Schrott-Thread *sry* nem User vorziehen kann und dann noch *missyou* und so drunter setzt Oo. Ist nicht böse gemeint oder so Dracun, es wundert mich nur. Btw ich hab grad gesehen du bist ja auch Madmortemler ^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Oktober 2008)

hi mano^^


naja i bin mal off...guts nächtle.....und Melih nimm es mir net böse^^

also guts nächtle^^


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

3:1 für mich <.<


@White frost

gute nacht


----------



## White-Frost (6. Oktober 2008)

bin auch pennen gute nacht


----------



## Dracun (6. Oktober 2008)

Myrtha schrieb:


> Naja wie gesagt, ich gehör ja hier nich zu den Stammusern, aber ich muss jetzt auch nochmal senfen.
> 
> Ich begreif nicht wie man sonen Schrott-Thread *sry* nem User vorziehen kann und dann noch *missyou* und so drunter setzt Oo. Ist nicht böse gemeint oder so Dracun, es wundert mich nur. Btw ich hab grad gesehen du bist ja auch Madmortemler ^^



Nun du bist halt kein Nachtschwärmer^^

Hier wurde viel gelacht, gemeckert udn etc..halt alles was das Leben hergibt^^

Und wie gesagt man soll es mir net böse aufnehmen is nur meine Meinung^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Oktober 2008)

Was diskutieren wir hier? Wenn sich doch für den Thread entschieden wird, finden die Mods doch sowieso schon noch einen Vorwand um den Thread in nächster Zeit zu closen und ggf. zu löschen... und nein Liebe Mods... Leuten mit Macht traue ich nur soweit, wie ich Spucken kann...


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

@Dracun


nene schon gut ich bin nicht auf dich böse .....aber vielleicht meine dunkle seite auf dich....aber wer weiß ......


----------



## Myrtha (6. Oktober 2008)

Ja verstehe ich schon irgendwie. Aber es muss doch nicht dieser Thread hier sein um gemeinsam zu lachen und all sowas oder? Es gibt doch im Netz sooooo viele andere Möglichkeiten wo man sich zum chatten oder dergleiche treffen kann.


----------



## Tikume (6. Oktober 2008)

Vote für Thread, gegen Melih


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich stimme für den Thread!


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich stimme für den Thread.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2008)

Vote für Thread


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

5 :3 für den thread....


danke mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




war so klar das ihr mich gleich bannt egal auch wenn es zu

1521751757165716571657215168963793:0 für mich stehen würde


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vote für Thread, gegen Melih






Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich stimme für den Thread!




Das war SO klar xD Das wird grad irgendwie arg lächerlich...
Wieso habt ihr eigentlich hier jetzt stimmrecht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myrtha (6. Oktober 2008)

Ähm, hieß es nicht die Nachtschwärmer sollen abstimmen? Zählt ihr Mods zu den Nachtschwärmern? Ich geb zu ich habe nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

Myrtha schrieb:


> Ähm, hieß es nicht die Nachtschwärmer sollen abstimmen? Zählt ihr Mods zu den Nachtschwärmern? Ich geb zu ich habe nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sind mods die dürfen alles

1 stimme von einem mod zählt für 1 millionen user


----------



## Urengroll (6. Oktober 2008)

Myrtha schrieb:


> Ähm, hieß es nicht die Nachtschwärmer sollen abstimmen? Zählt ihr Mods zu den Nachtschwärmern? Ich geb zu ich habe nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mods sind auch User dieses Forums,halt mit Sonderrechten. Polizisten arbeiten auch für den Staat und dürfen wählen gehen........................^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Oktober 2008)

Das wird echt lächerlich hier... Melih wird so oder so gebannt... der Thread wird auch noch geclosed... wozu sagt ihr Mods überhaupt "wir dürften abstimmen"... es ist mittlerweile klar, das ihr doch nur noch nach einem Vorwand sucht den Thread hier endlich zu entfernen...
Achja... ich stimme für Melih...


----------



## Myrtha (6. Oktober 2008)

Ja das ist mir schon klar das die Mods Sonderrechte haben, wenn aber geschrieben wird "wir überlassen euch Nachtschwärmern die Entscheidung" (nicht ganz Wortgemäß, aber Sinngemäß) würde mich interessieren ob die Mods auch Nachtschwärmer sind.


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das wird echt lächerlich hier... Melih wird so oder so gebannt... der Thread wird auch noch geclosed... wozu sagt ihr Mods überhaupt "wir dürften abstimmen"... es ist mittlerweile klar, das ihr doch nur noch nach einem Vorwand sucht den Thread hier endlich zu entfernen...



DU hast es begriffen

die mods wollen nur spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (6. Oktober 2008)

Myrtha schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir schon klar das die Mods Sonderrechte haben, wenn aber geschrieben wird "wir überlassen euch Nachtschwärmern die Entscheidung" (nicht ganz Wortgemäß, aber Sinngemäß) würde mich interessieren ob die Mods auch Nachtschwärmer sind.




Klar auch die schwärmen hier ab und zu herrum! Deswegen stimmen sie ja auch für den Thread........................^^


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Oktober 2008)

Sodele...

Melih ist wieder entbannt. 
Thread bleibt vorerst offen.

@Schwärmer. Betrachtet das ganze als letzten Schuss vor den Bug. Hier ist keine rechtsfreie Zone und die Netiquette, sowie die ganzen anderen Verhaltensregeln gelten auch hier.
Wenn ihr euch nicht endlich benehmt, wird der nächste Schuss den Kahn hier versenken. Hab ich mich deutlich genug ausgedrückt?


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Klar auch die schwärmen hier ab und zu herrum! Deswegen stimmen sie ja auch für den Thread........................^^



stimmt nicht ganz

die mode bannen mich und closen den thread und daran lässt sich nicht rütteln!


@Charcharoth


Wer hat  gedroht euch zu töten das ihr plötzlich eure meinung ändert?


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2008)

Wir hatten nie eine andere Meinung, aber auf nette Bitten scheint ihr ja nicht zu reagieren. Also... letzte Chance, nutzt sie.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Oktober 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> @Charcharoth
> 
> Wer hat  gedroht euch zu töten das ihr plötzlich eure meinung ändert?



Niemand. Kennst du das Wort "Vorausplanung"?


----------



## Myrtha (6. Oktober 2008)

Melih, kannst du nicht einfach danke sagen ^^? Und schreib doch bitte Carcharoth richtig ;-)


----------



## Tikume (6. Oktober 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> Wer hat  gedroht euch zu töten das ihr plötzlich eure meinung ändert?


*wirft ein Stöckchen*

Komm hol! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (6. Oktober 2008)

*grml* Danke euch

ps: ich weiß das die FBI oder die men in black dahinter steckt!


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> *grml* Danke euch
> 
> ps: ich weiß das die FBI oder die men in black dahinter steckt!



*blitzdings*
Garnix weisst du.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Oktober 2008)

*in die Hände klatsch*

Tolle Spiel von euch, hattet ihr wenigstens Spaß?
Aber eure Hetze gegen einen User ist leider nicht aufgegangen... (Und ja... das fortbestehen des Threads an das Rausschmeißen eines Users zu ketten ist ein aufhetzen gegen eben jenen user)


----------



## Melih (6. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> *blitzdings*
> Garnix weisst du.



Ha! ich habe nicht reingeguckt und nu werd ich das öffentlich verbreiten das die FBI euch gezwungen hat mich zu entbannen weil ich aj anscheind hier weiter sein soll (aus welchen grudn auch immer)


ps: du hast eine pm nachricht Carcharoth


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Oktober 2008)

Hatten wir, ja. Danke der Nachfrage.

Es gibt übrigens keinen Grund, dieses Thema *nicht* zu schließen. Der Grund, warum wir diese Aktion durchführten ist schlicht und einfach das Verschulden der User selbst. Wir bitten sehr oft und meist sehr diskret darum, doch bitte die Regeln einzuhalten. Doch speziell die Nachtschwärmer treten diese Bemühungen meist nur mit den Füßen.

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit bei Melih. Und ich hoffe, dass diese Verwarnung dieses Mal ernst genommen wird, von allen.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> *in die Hände klatsch*
> 
> Tolle Spiel von euch, hattet ihr wenigstens Spaß?
> Aber eure Hetze gegen einen User ist leider nicht aufgegangen... (Und ja... das fortbestehen des Threads an das Rausschmeißen eines Users zu ketten ist ein aufhetzen gegen eben jenen user)



Hätte es ne Hetze werden sollen, hätten wir das anders aufgezogen. 

Das Bild war halt ne praktische Starthilfe für die Finale Verwarnung des Threads. Es hätte auch nen andern User treffen können. 
Ich glaub, keiner von denen die Regelmässig hier posten hat ne absolut weisse Weste. Fast jeder hier drin hat schonmal ne Verwarnung gekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (6. Oktober 2008)

np solange ihr euren spass habt <.<


@Charchroth

du hats eine pm nachricht ^^



edit: toll jetzt hab ich eine verwarnung weil ich hier ein sexistisches bild gepostet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hätte es ne Hetze werden sollen, hätten wir das anders aufgezogen.
> [...]
> Fast jeder hier drin hat schonmal ne Verwarnung gekriegt
> 
> ...



Nur ist die Definition des Aufhetzens nicht von euch abhängig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man für seine klare Meinung eine Verwarnung kriegt zählt das nicht... aber das muss nicht weiter vertieft werden... zumindest nicht öffentlich...


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Nur ist die Definition des Aufhetzens nicht von euch abhängig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn die "klare Meinung" aber in Beleidigungen ausartet, ist eine Verwarnung nicht weiter verwunderlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe niemanden beleidigt... ich habe lediglich klar gemacht wie ICH mich dann fühle, was ICH dann empfinde...
Aber bitte... das ist eure Entscheidung... ihr sitzt sowieso am längeren Hebel


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Oktober 2008)

Dann hättest du das nicht in Relation zu einer bestimmten Person setzen sollen.


----------



## Karzaak (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich spüre sehr viel negative energie hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wuuuuza, macht euch frei von Hass und Schuld



Hätte ja gerne was OT geschrieben, da ich aber keinen Blassen habe was hier das Hauptthema ist...
Honk ich hier einfach mal durch.

Wenn ihr euch besser dadurch fühlt, flamet mich oder gebt mir Tiernamen.
Stört mich nicht im geringsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> [...] oder gebt mir Tiernamen.
> Stört mich nicht im geringsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du Schmetterling... :S
nein, spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dann hättest du das nicht in Relation zu einer bestimmten Person setzen sollen.



Ich habe auch keine bestimmte Person gemeint... oder habe ich irgendwo einen Namen genannt?


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2008)

Ja, das Zitat steht in deiner Verwarnung, keine Sorge


----------



## Ghrodan (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin nicht allzu häufig in diesem Thread, darum habe ich den Anfang der Soap verpasst, kann mir bitte jemand eine kurze Zusammenfassung posten?


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht allzu häufig in diesem Thread, darum habe ich den Anfang der Soap verpasst, kann mir bitte jemand eine kurze Zusammenfassung posten?


bild->bann->diskussion->entscheidung->mods entscheiden mit->empörung->mods lösen aktionshintergedanken auf->ende


----------



## Ghrodan (6. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bild->bann->diskussion->entscheidung->mods entscheiden mit->empörung->mods lösen aktionshintergedanken auf->ende



Danke schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (6. Oktober 2008)

Is hier noch was los oder ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Oktober 2008)

Heute wohl nicht mehr...


----------



## Melih (6. Oktober 2008)

Schade naja heute ist im nachtschwärmer eh nix besonderes (LOL) passiert


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke eher um die Uhrzeit wollen die meisten doch schlafen, ist ja immerhin Montag... und nach dem Zirkus, ist wohl auch einigen die Lust vergangen für heute


----------



## Melih (6. Oktober 2008)

Naja ich würd ja gern schlafen aber wenn ich ejtzt einschläfe würd ic hglaub erst um 10 uhr aufwachen (und dann wäre es zu spät <.<)


----------



## Tabuno (6. Oktober 2008)

nein nicht pünktlich eröffnet omg!!!


----------



## lavax (6. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nein nicht pünktlich eröffnet omg!!!



Kannst ja dafür die paar Minuten länger machen =)


----------



## Tabuno (6. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Kannst ja dafür die paar Minuten länger machen =)


ne ich werds morgen wieder probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2008)

Gutn abend @ all


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

dann sach ich ma auch guden abend :O


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Oktober 2008)

Nein, dürft ihr nicht. =P

Und guten Abend Lavax, Grüße an Kel'Thuzad. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend auch von den Moderatoren


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2008)

Viel los hier heute abend, hat keiner nen Thema??


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

solange der thread nur von euch und nicht von schäuble überwacht wird x_x


----------



## White-Frost (6. Oktober 2008)

guten abend


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> solange der thread nur von euch und nicht von schäuble überwacht wird x_x


Hmm vlllt. ist ganz Buffed.de Inflitriert?? Wer weiß, wer weiß...


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Oktober 2008)

Ein Thema? Nunja, wenn niemand eines hat, ich suche immer noch einen Job. *g*
Habe zwar inzwischen etwas gefunden, aber irgendwie ist das nichts für die Ewigkeit.

Jemand aus der Region Mannheim und Umgebung und sucht Praktikanten/Auszubildende?


----------



## lavax (6. Oktober 2008)

Für ne Ausbildung ein wenig spät in diesem Jahr, oder?


----------



## White-Frost (6. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ein Thema? Nunja, wenn niemand eines hat, ich suche immer noch einen Job. *g*
> Habe zwar inzwischen etwas gefunden, aber irgendwie ist das nichts für die Ewigkeit.
> 
> Jemand aus der Region Mannheim und Umgebung und sucht Praktikanten/Auszubildende?


der könnte sich dann bei dir hier einiges leisten hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Für ne Ausbildung ein wenig spät in diesem Jahr, oder?


gibt immer welche unser metzger in der ortschaft sucht auch einen weil er mitten im jahr weg is weils ihm nich taugte der azubi


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

hm ich komme zwar nicht aus mannheim, aber: schonmal an arzt gedacht?
natürlich dauert erst mal die ausbildung etwas länger, dafür ist der beruf mehr als interessant, öfters abwechslungsreich und am ende kann man auch gut geld damit machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soweit ich weiss bieten die meisten krankenhäuser jedoch, wenn du kein medizinstudent bist  und mit einer empfehlung kommst, meist erst nur im bereich pflege ein praktikum an ... :\


----------



## Lurock (6. Oktober 2008)

Nab0rnd


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

74(|-|


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Oktober 2008)

Abend Lurock.

@Grüne Brille
Nachgedacht und bereits abgelehnt. Wenn es um Blut, Frakturen o.ä. geht bin ich der Letzte, der dafür Interesse hegt. *g*


----------



## lavax (6. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Abend Lurock.
> 
> @Grüne Brille
> Nachgedacht und bereits abgelehnt. Wenn es um Blut, Frakturen o.ä. geht bin ich der Letzte, der dafür Interesse hegt. *g*



Also fällt da auch die option mit dem Metzger weg^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Abend Lurock.
> 
> @Grüne Brille
> Nachgedacht und bereits abgelehnt. Wenn es um Blut, Frakturen o.ä. geht bin ich der Letzte, der dafür Interesse hegt. *g*


Hm vll eine Werbe-agentur.
Die Branche verändert sich ständig, Kreativität ist gefordert und meiner Meinung nach ist das zwar auch Arbeit, jedoch durch die teils kreative Freiheit auch Spaß.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wenn es um Blut, Frakturen o.ä. geht bin ich der Letzte, der dafür Interesse hegt. *g*


Hm, also doch ein zartes Seelchen :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Hm, also doch ein zartes Seelchen :>


och, ich kenn auch Ärzte, die gerne Rippen durchbrechen und doch sonst eher ein zärtliches gemüt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavax (6. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> och, ich kenn auch Ärzte, die gerne Rippen durchbrechen und doch sonst eher ein zärtliches gemüt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So kann man sich auch Kundschaft verschaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> So kann man sich auch Kundschaft verschaffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lawl ich meine nicht im sinne der körperverletzung, sondern für eine op <.<


wobei das lustig wäre.
man erschafft sich neue patienten...
und könnte die natürlich ideal behandeln, weil man ja am besten weiss, was die haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> lawl ich meine nicht im sinne der körperverletzung, sondern für eine op <.<
> 
> 
> wobei das lustig wäre.
> ...


als wen se das nich sowieso schon machen würden sie so behandeln das se wieder kommen MÜSSEN buhaahaha


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> als wen se das nich sowieso schon machen würden sie so behandeln das se wieder kommen MÜSSEN buhaahaha


ups, ich habe letztens mein handy in ihnen vergessen, wir müssen sie nächste woche wieder operieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw das gabs echt ma, ich such bei gelegenheit den link^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Oktober 2008)

Werbeagenturen? Kennst du da welche, die möglichst seriös sind und auch suchen? Allmählich traue ich Google nicht mehr, wird mir immer suspekte dieser Konzern. =)


----------



## White-Frost (6. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Werbeagenturen? Kennst du da welche, die möglichst seriös sind und auch suchen? Allmählich traue ich Google nicht mehr, wird mir immer suspekte dieser Konzern. =)


google? wie wärs mit der agentur für arbeit?^^


----------



## lavax (6. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ups, ich habe letztens mein handy in ihnen vergessen, wir müssen sie nächste woche wieder operieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oO Ich stell mir grade vor wie sich ein Handy mit Vibrationsalarm anfühlen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Werbeagenturen? Kennst du da welche, die möglichst seriös sind und auch suchen? Allmählich traue ich Google nicht mehr, wird mir immer suspekte dieser Konzern. =)


eine aus meiner klasse hat in Ffm bei einer werbeagentur ein Praktikum gemacht.
Bei Gelegenheit frage ich gerne nach, da sie noch Kontakt zu den Leuten da hat, wenn dir Ffm nicht zuuuu weit weg ist :O


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> google? wie wärs mit der agentur für arbeit?^^


Wollte ich gerade machen, aber:
"Der Server unter arbeitsamt.de braucht zu lange, um eine Antwort zu senden." *g*

@Grüne Brille
Liegt ca. eine Stunde von mir entfernt, wäre noch erträglich.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> @Grüne Brille
> Liegt ca. eine Stunde von mir entfernt, wäre noch erträglich.


wenn das arbeitsamt bis morgen keine ergebnisse liefert frage ich^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

toll denkst kommst hause von freundin gehst an pc und was les ich als erses hier -.- arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> toll denkst kommst hause von freundin gehst an pc und was les ich als erses hier -.- arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bring ein neues thema^^


----------



## Tabuno (6. Oktober 2008)

naja wieder weg cya


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja wieder weg cya


bb... und morgen pünktlich eröffnen x_X


----------



## lavax (6. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja wieder weg cya



ciao, stell dirn Wecker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Oktober 2008)

So, knapp 20 Euro zusammen, noch 7 bis zur GameCard... *hände reib*
Lavax, warum egtl um die Uhrzeit hier? Keine Raids mehr auf Kel?


----------



## lavax (6. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> So, knapp 20 Euro zusammen, noch 7 bis zur GameCard... *hände reib*
> Lavax, warum egtl um die Uhrzeit hier? Keine Raids mehr auf Kel?



Raids schon, allerdings grade keine Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem, hat ich mal wieder Lust mich in irgendeinem Forum aktiv zu beteiligen (und da ist buffed relativ nahe liegend^^)


----------



## Thraslon (6. Oktober 2008)

Na is ja heute wieder nich so viel los, oder wie? :>


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bring ein neues thema^^


wenn ich das bringe was ich bei freundin gemacht hab werd ich banned^^


hmm hier is auch nid viel los wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin immer dann da wenn nix los ist -.- ironie des schicksals^^


----------



## Thraslon (6. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, welches Thema könnte man hier anschneiden ohne das sich hier gleich alle die Köpfe einschlagen?
Keins, oder? Selbst bei der Frage Tomate oder Gurke würden sich hier wohl wieder alle an den Hals gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wir könnten es ja trotzdem versuchen, zum Beispiel mit ähm

dem Thema das uns der nächste Poster sagen wird? :>


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

warum hab ich nicht im lotto gewonnen <-- tolles thema oda? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavax (6. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Hmm, welches Thema könnte man hier anschneiden ohne das sich hier gleich alle die Köpfe einschlagen?
> Keins, oder? Selbst bei der Frage Tomate oder Gurke würden sich hier wohl wieder alle an den Hals gehn
> 
> 
> ...



Oke...was haltet ihr von folgender Theorie:

Das Ich, Randgebiet des „Es“, bezeichnet jene psychische Strukturinstanz, die mittels des vernünftigen und selbstkritischen Denkens sowie mittels kritisch-rational gesicherter Normen, Wertvorstellungen und Weltbild-Elemente realitätsgerecht vermittelt „zwischen den Ansprüchen des Es, des Über-Ich und der sozialen Umwelt mit dem Ziel, psychische und soziale Konflikte konstruktiv aufzulösen (Zitat von Rubert Lay)

So, hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

was einfach gesagt heist:
ich geh pennen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Oke...was haltet ihr von folgender Theorie:
> 
> Das Ich, Randgebiet des &#8222;Es&#8220;, bezeichnet jene psychische Strukturinstanz, die mittels des vernünftigen und selbstkritischen Denkens sowie mittels kritisch-rational gesicherter Normen, Wertvorstellungen und Weltbild-Elemente realitätsgerecht vermittelt &#8222;zwischen den Ansprüchen des Es, des Über-Ich und der sozialen Umwelt mit dem Ziel, psychische und soziale Konflikte konstruktiv aufzulösen (Zitat von Rubert Lay)
> 
> ...


nun, unter beachtung dessen, was normen von gesellschaft zu gesellschaft ausmacht, sowie die wertvorstellungen in anderen kulturen anders realitätsgerecht angesehen werden könnte ich fast zu stimmen.


> psychische und soziale Konflikte konstruktiv aufzulösen


leute mit einem hang zur selbstverstümmelung und einer weltansicht, die soziale konflikte auf eine für uns nicht rationale konstruktive weise löst, haben also kein ich, das mit den ansprüchen des es, über-ichs und der sozialen umwelt vermittelt?


----------



## Huntermoon (6. Oktober 2008)

Gibts hier überhaupt n Warcraft(3) Thread? Hab über SuFu nix gefunden...


----------



## White-Frost (6. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Gibts hier überhaupt n Warcraft(3) Thread? Hab über SuFu nix gefunden...


irgendwo ziemlich sicher alles andere würd mich wundern^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

bin ich der einzige, der sich mti mir über das zitat unterhalten will? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavax (6. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige, der sich mti mir über das zitat unterhalten will?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir hat das anno dazumal in der 12. Klasse Ethik gereicht^^
Nochmal lass ich mich nicht auf so was ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

hm da hier wies scheint nix los ist geh ich dann auch mal, bb


----------



## White-Frost (6. Oktober 2008)

gute nacht bin auch weg denk ich mal^^


----------



## Marvîn (7. Oktober 2008)

was heute gar keiner da?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Oktober 2008)

Nach gestern sind die Leute wohl sehr vorsichtig und umsichtig bzw. nicht der Laune hier jetzt wieder groß anzufangen^^"


----------



## Stanzilla (7. Oktober 2008)

lolhi


----------



## Lillyan (7. Oktober 2008)

Da ihrs nicht bis 21 Uhr abwarten könnt mach ich hier solang zu. Ich hoff ich vergess nicht ihn rechtzeitig zu öffnen :>

//Edit by x3n0n:
Ich hoffe du vergisst es *g*


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Da ihrs nicht bis 21 Uhr abwarten könnt mach ich hier solang zu. Ich hoff ich vergess nicht ihn rechtzeitig zu öffnen :>
> 
> //Edit by x3n0n:
> Ich hoffe du vergisst es *g*



x3n0n, warum editierst du? Mods können auch in geschlossenen Threads antworten.

Muahar. Nachtschwärmer nur für Mods 8)


----------



## x3n0n (7. Oktober 2008)

Tatsache... Hab den nicht vorhandenen Button nur nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Oktober 2008)

nein EINE MINUTE SHIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> //Edit by x3n0n:
> Ich hoffe du vergisst es *g*






Carcharoth schrieb:


> Muahar. Nachtschwärmer nur für Mods 8)



Ihr seid fiiiies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavax (7. Oktober 2008)

Na dann werf ich doch mal ein guten Abend in die Runde =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

guden abend^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2008)

jutn abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

so, was isn das heutige thema?^^


----------



## Tabuno (7. Oktober 2008)

das ich 1ne minute zu spät aufgemacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das ich 1ne minute zu spät aufgemacht habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/spit
/lol


mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nein spaß XD


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> so, was isn das heutige thema?^^


Gute frage


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Rofl
grad n vid auf welt.de gesehen: spanier badet nackt im kaiserpalast xD


----------



## Tabuno (7. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> /spit
> /lol


/beleidigen!


----------



## Thraslon (7. Oktober 2008)

Moin!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

seht euch das ma an 
http://www.welt.de/videos/vermischtes/arti...iserpalast.html


----------



## Tabuno (7. Oktober 2008)

geil die motive des nacktbaders sind momentan unbekannt loooooool wie geil und wo er mit steinen wirft ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

also das wundert mich ziemlich, dass die da nicht härter eingegriffen haben...


----------



## Lurock (7. Oktober 2008)

Namd


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> seht euch das ma an
> http://www.welt.de/videos/vermischtes/arti...iserpalast.html


Lol, aber dachte die greifen da härter durch in Japan? naja... was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (7. Oktober 2008)

"die Motive des Nacktbaders sind bislang unbekannt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wundert mich das die Japaner da nicht eingegriffen haben, naja vielleicht dürfen sie da ja nicht rein oder das ist es ihnen nicht wert ins Wasser zu gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2008)

"4x 4,2 GHZ
Crossfire ATI HD 300x 512 MB
2 Terrabyte Festplattenspeicher
10GB Ram
30Zoll Bildschirm"
Omg so einen Rechner und so einen Bildschirm will ich auch mal xD


----------



## Tabuno (7. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> "die Motive des Nacktbaders sind bislang unbekannt"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der hat da bestimmt reingepisst


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> der hat da bestimmt reingepisst


also mich wundert das aber echt.
kann doch nicht sein, dass der da 2h badet und dann noch mit steinen wirft und die holen net einma nen gummiboot+gummiknüppel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> "4x 4,2 GHZ
> Crossfire ATI HD 300x 512 MB
> 2 Terrabyte Festplattenspeicher
> 10GB Ram
> ...



2 terrabyte festplatten? ja klar

10GB Ram? Natürlich

30Zoll Bildschirm? hast wohl mit dem plasma fernseher verwechselt <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 2 terrabyte festplatten? ja klar
> 
> 10GB Ram? Natürlich
> 
> 30Zoll Bildschirm? hast wohl mit dem plasma fernseher verwechselt <.<


das hat doch fast mein laptop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> also mich wundert das aber echt.
> kann doch nicht sein, dass der da 2h badet und dann noch mit steinen wirft und die holen net einma nen gummiboot+gummiknüppel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm ka vlt dürfen die da nicht rauf... sind halt japaner^^


----------



## Melih (7. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das hat doch fast mein laptop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



30 zoll mit laptop ....das will ich sehen wie man da spielt ,da braucht man ja 3 blicke um alles zu sehen 


ps: 2 terrabyte festplatte ist unnötig auser man weiß keine porno seite wo man pornos nicht downloaden muss

und 10 GB ram? also bitte 4 GB Ram ist schon mehr als genug für die neustes spiele


edit :

das mit dem spanier und so


Er hat es gemacht weil  man mindestens einmal im Leben solche sachen machen muss wie zbs ein stein werfen bzw runter spucken vom Eifelturm und solche sachen


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hm ka vlt dürfen die da nicht rauf... sind halt japaner^^


sniper mit gummigeschossen ftw xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 30 zoll mit laptop ....das will ich sehen wie man da spielt ,da braucht man ja 3 blicke um alles zu sehen


*hust* nicht ernstgemeint *hust* ^^

aber wäre schon geil, da bräuchte man mehr als 3 blicke^^


----------



## Oonâgh (7. Oktober 2008)

'n Abend..

Wasch lööös?


----------



## Tabuno (7. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sniper mit gummigeschossen ftw xD


hm und dann voll auf den P****


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hm und dann voll auf den P****


AHAHAHAich stell mir das grad bildlich vor.... O_O aua^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> 'n Abend..
> 
> Wasch lööös?


nacktbaden^^


----------



## Tabuno (7. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> AHAHAHAich stell mir das grad bildlich vor.... O_O aua^^


joa der würd dann erstma ne arschombe ins wasser machen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> joa der würd dann erstma ne arschombe ins wasser machen xD


jo... wobei die bei nem engländer sehr genau zielen müssten ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (7. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo... wobei die bei nem engländer sehr genau zielen müssten ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Immer diese Vorurteile :>
Immerhin ist er Spanier, ich weiß ja nich wie das bei denen damit so steht...
Allerdings würde sich Japan da schon was einfallen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo... wobei die bei nem engländer sehr genau zielen müssten ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


als er da mit steinen geworfen hat... das hätte dann schon geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Immer diese Vorurteile :>
> Immerhin ist er Spanier, ich weiß ja nich wie das bei denen damit so steht...
> Allerdings würde sich Japan da schon was einfallen lassen
> 
> ...


omg ich bin heute zu verpeilt o0
aaaaaaaaaaaaargh >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Immer diese Vorurteile :>
> Immerhin ist er Spanier, ich weiß ja nich wie das bei denen damit so steht...
> Allerdings würde sich Japan da schon was einfallen lassen
> 
> ...


die ziehn wie im fist of zen endspiel dadran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> omg ich bin heute zu verpeilt o0
> aaaaaaaaaaaaargh >.<


stimmt hatte mich schon gewundert aber wollte dann nix sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> stimmt hatte mich schon gewundert aber wollte dann nix sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geht heute aber echt gar nicht.
hab schon im wow bereich ally und horde verwechselt.... O_O


----------



## Tabuno (7. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> geht heute aber echt gar nicht.
> hab schon im wow bereich ally und horde verwechselt.... O_O


uhh das net gut was bistn horde oder ally?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> uhh das net gut was bistn horde oder ally?


bin horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ging um den thread mit den alli gilden. 2. seite^^


----------



## Tabuno (7. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bin horde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nice man FÜR DIE HORDE !^^ ach fuck ich muss jetzt off noch keine ferien erst in 2 wochen -_- also bis morgen (pünktlich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nice man FÜR DIE HORDE !^^ ach fuck ich muss jetzt off noch keine ferien erst in 2 wochen -_- also bis morgen (pünktlich)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bwahaha ich hab noch 2 wochen xD
bis morgen^^


----------



## White-Frost (7. Oktober 2008)

abend zusammen


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

gauden abend


bin dann ma switch reloaded gucken, bis denne


----------



## Thraslon (7. Oktober 2008)

Viel Spaß dir, so ich bin auch mal weg, muss noch büffeln -.-
Danach pennen damit ich morgen fit bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also gn8 Leute


----------



## Lurock (7. Oktober 2008)

So, Switch is aus und ich bin heute auch mal wieder zu Hause...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

ach switch ist zu kurz, need längere folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Oktober 2008)

Need größeren Fernseher!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

der wohnzimmer plasma ist groß genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur der in meim zimmer könnt besser sein :\


sodele, bin müde, von daher endgültig bye  für heute^^


----------



## Zez (7. Oktober 2008)

Bin mal off, gn8


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

16 minuten zu spät  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ps:

Der Nachtschwärmer ist nun geöffnet


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

guten abend


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2008)

Namd


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Oktober 2008)

Guen Morgen liebe leut ja die sonne scheinet heut


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

hmmmm wenig los hier .........


@Kamui Shiro

Wenn die "Sonne" bei dir Grün ist heißt das,dass du das falsche zeug inhaliert hast


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Guen Morgen liebe leut ja die sonne scheinet heut


bei mir is pechschwarze nacht aber gut wen de meinst


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi Nachtschwärmer!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hi Nachtschwärmer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm hab bald mehr posts als du o_0^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hmmm hab bald mehr posts als du o_0^^


aber du hast keinen banhammer o_O


----------



## EpicFailGuy (8. Oktober 2008)

Hab grad Duke Nukem 3D gezockt ... XboxLive Arcade.

Nostalgie ftw ... It's time to kick ass and chew bubble gum. And I'm all out of gum.


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber du hast keinen banhammer o_O



Noch nicht <.<^^


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hmmm hab bald mehr posts als du o_0^^



Das kann man ganz leicht ändern :>


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das kann man ganz leicht ändern :>



Und Wie`?^^


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Und Wie`?^^


2 mal darfste raten


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Und Wie`?^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- damit


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ganz einfach o_O


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> <- damit


hehe den smilie find ich geil wieso is der nich neben dem banhammer als vorführung vielleicht lässt ja dann der flame nach^^


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> <- damit



war ja klar : /


ps: hab bei googel bilder "Grün weißer partybus" eingeben und dann kam dieses bild raus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wtf?


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

also da will ich nicht party machen .... >.<


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> war ja klar : /
> 
> 
> ps: hab bei googel bilder "Grün weißer partybus" eingeben und dann kam dieses bild raus
> ...


so ein zufall grad bei dir so ein bild also wirklich (selbst ausprobier geh kann ja nich sein)


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> so ein zufall grad bei dir so ein bild also wirklich (selbst ausprobier geh kann ja nich sein)



ist bei seite 4 Ganz Oben links und hab "grün weißer partybus" eingeben


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

auf welcher seite steht das bei den suchergebnissen? weil auf den ersten 5 isses net dabei o_O


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

oha stimmt ja wirklich son schwachsinn
wieso sucht man eigentlich nach nem grünen weißen partybus?


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> oha stimmt ja wirklich son schwachsinn
> wieso sucht man eigentlich nach nem grünen weißen partybus?



Ka wollt mal wissen was passiert wenn ich das eingeben : /


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ka wollt mal wissen was passiert wenn ich das eingeben : /


was für gedanken gänge


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

wtf?
jetzt isses echt auf seite 4, vorher war da nur der streifenwagen... 
und wieso kommt auf der einen seite der k.i.z. notenständer?? o0



ein fall für das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



team


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> was für gedanken gänge



Jo passiert mir öfters deswegen hab ich auch "Shounen-ai" Bilder weil ich wissen wollte was passiert wenn ich das eingebe^^



ps: Bei seite 1 hab ich grad 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefunden als ich "Onanieren" (ich sags ja spontane Such Gedanken) bei googel bilder eingeben habe


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Gefunden als ich "Onanieren" (ich sags ja spontane Such Gedanken) bei googel bilder eingeben habe


WIESO zur hölle, WIESO sucht jemand sponten bei google nach onanieren?????
da fällt einem doch 100 bessere sachen ein


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Jo passiert mir öfters deswegen hab ich auch "Shounen-ai" Bilder weil ich wissen wollte was passiert wenn ich das eingebe^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gz? oO


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> WIESO zur hölle, WIESO sucht jemand sponten bei google nach onanieren?????



Ich weiß es nicht ich weiß nicht ,dass  kommt  auf einmal


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht ich weiß nicht ,dass  kommt das auf einmal


schlimmer wärs wen dus planen würdest glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht ich weiß nicht ,dass  kommt das auf einmal



Also... an deiner Stelle würde ich mal einen Experten zu Rate ziehen...

*Brille gerade rück und richtig in den Sessel reinrutsch*


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Oktober 2008)

Euch ist bewusst, dass Google eure Suchabfragen speichert und dann je nachdem was ihr sonst schon gesucht habt, euch total andere Ergebnisse zeigt?

So kriegt n Pfarrer z.b. total andere Ergebnisse als n 17jähriger Teenager 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Suchwort "Alpenglühen" kriegt der Pfarrer vllt. schöne Bilder von Sonnenuntergängen in den Bergen. Der Teenager kriegt Seiten wo heisse Skihasen rumficken bis die Alpen glühen. *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> schlimmer wärs wen dus planen würdest glaub ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol? wie plant man das?
morgens: 8:30 frühstück
10:30 mim hund spazieren gehen.
12:30 mittagessen
13:30 chillen
16:30 mit freunden raus gehen
21:30 nachtschwärmer besuchen
21:49 bei google nach onanieren suchen


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Euch ist bewusst, dass Google eure Suchabfragen speichert und dann je nachdem was ihr sonst schon gesucht habt, euch total andere Ergebnisse zeigt?
> 
> So kriegt n Pfarrer z.b. total andere Ergebnisse als n 17jähriger Teenager
> 
> ...


war mir nich bewusst das se sich die mühe gemacht haben alleins chon von der logik her das man dann theoretisch mehr suchen müsste und mehr anzeigen sieht find ichs nich rendabel sowas zu machen aber irgendwie auch interessant


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> lol? wie plant man das?
> morgens: 8:30 frühstück
> 10:30 mim hund spazieren gehen.
> 12:30 mittagessen
> ...


sag doch so wärs schlimmer wie spontan glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> sag doch so wärs schlimmer wie spontan glaub ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja, wer nach so nem schema plant hat auch n paar ernsthafte probleme o_O


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

Komisch.....Ich hab grad "Artikulieren" eingeben und bei der 1ten seite kam das raus





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, wer nach so nem schema plant hat auch n paar ernsthafte probleme o_O


21:57 "die anderen dastehen lassen als hätten se probleme und nicht ich" *abgehackt*


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> lol? wie plant man das?
> morgens: 8:30 frühstück
> 10:30 mim hund spazieren gehen.
> 12:30 mittagessen
> ...


Iiiih, "chillen"? "Raus gehen"? Da ist letzteres ja noch normal! oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Iiiih, "chillen"? "Raus gehen"? Da ist letzteres ja noch normal! oO


meine güte ersetz halt die beiden sachen durch: im keller schön bleichen und danach halt kellerparty ... :\


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> meine güte ersetz halt die beiden sachen durch: im keller schön bleichen und danach halt N11 PARTY IN GOLDHAIN ... :\


dich kurz verbessert^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> dich kurz verbessert^^


danke o_O


----------



## Amarillo (8. Oktober 2008)

Höre gerade das MTV Unplugged Konzert der Söhne Mannheims! HAMMER


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

Ihr habt echt probleme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Höre gerade das MTV Unplugged Konzert der Söhne Mannheims! HAMMER


Söhne Mannheims und Hammer in einem satz? ohne dabei erschlagen verdreschen und töten noch mit einzubringen? wie soll das den gehen


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> war mir nich bewusst das se sich die mühe gemacht haben alleins chon von der logik her das man dann theoretisch mehr suchen müsste und mehr anzeigen sieht find ichs nich rendabel sowas zu machen aber irgendwie auch interessant



Du weisst garnicht, was Google im Hintergrund alles berechnet wenn du ne Suchabfrage machst *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Ihr seid ein verdammt kranker Haufen...^^


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr seid ein verdammt kranker Haufen...^^


titel is programm


----------



## Amarillo (8. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Söhne Mannheims und Hammer in einem satz? ohne dabei erschlagen verdreschen und töten noch mit einzubringen? wie soll das den gehen



Ach bitte! Jedem das seine! Ich verbinde diese Musik mit dem Verlust meines Sohnes


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wir sind ein verdammt kranker Haufen...^^


Ich hab das mal verbessert...
Du gehörst schließlich auch dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo leute


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Du gehörst schließlich auch dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oder in deiner sprache "du wirst assimiliert werden"


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

Ihr habt echt probleme : /


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal verbessert...
> Du gehörst schließlich auch dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne ne, ich bin nur der arme Professor der dazu verdonnert wurde euch zu beobachten und zu analysieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ihr habt echt probleme : /


 sagt der, der spontan nach onanieren bei google sucht o_O


----------



## Rhokan (8. Oktober 2008)

Moin Moin


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ne ne, ich bin nur der arme Professor der dazu verdonnert wurde euch zu beobachten und zu analysieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


als ob. 
das war vll anfangs so.
nach 3 minuten hatte dich der wahnsinn in der hand^^


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sagt der, der spontan nach onanieren bei google sucht o_O



Und?^^


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ne ne, ich bin nur der arme Professor der dazu verdonnert wurde euch zu beobachten und zu analysieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Grüne schrieb:


> als ob.
> das war vll anfangs so.
> nach 3 minuten hatte dich der wahnsinn in der hand^^


asimilliert buahahahaha


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> als ob.
> das war vll anfangs so.
> nach 3 minuten hatte dich der wahnsinn in der hand^^




NEEIIIIIN!!!
Stimmt nicht... ich bin nicht wahnsinnig... ich bin nur allein und einsam und sitze in einem romantisch gedimmten Zimmer...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ROFL : /

hab das gefunden als ich "Rofl die kartoffel" eingegeben hab


----------



## Amarillo (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> NEEIIIIIN!!!
> Stimmt nicht... ich bin nicht wahnsinnig... ich bin nur allein und einsam und sitze in einem romantisch gedimmten Zimmer...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geht mir genauso


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

verdammte kacke, wonach suchst du egtl?? o0


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> NEEIIIIIN!!!
> Stimmt nicht... ich bin nicht wahnsinnig... ich bin nur allein und einsam und sitze in einem romantisch gedimmten Zimmer...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wiederstand ist Zwecklos


----------



## Rhokan (8. Oktober 2008)

Wie kommt man von rofl kartoffel auf gebackene bohne? 0o


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wie kommt man von rofl kartoffel auf gebackene bohne? 0o


indem man gemüse verwechselt.
vll hat er rofl die gebackene bohne eingegeben, weil neben ihm gebackene  bohnen standen, er rofl die kartoffel schreiben wollte, aber dann wie gesagt rofl die gebackene bohne scrieb... O_o


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Dazu die Duftkerzen... und das liebliche Schattenspiel an der Wand, so sanft und zart bewegend, hüpfend, schleichend...
Viele Formen, alles eins...


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wie kommt man von rofl kartoffel auf gebackene bohne? 0o



Frag mich nicht bei mir kam als ich "onanieren" eingeben ab ein "monty" film raus : /

oder als ich "grün weißer partybus" eingeben hab kam als Yaoi zeichnung : /


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Dazu die Duftkerzen... und das liebliche Schattenspiel an der Wand, so sanft und zart bewegend, hüpfend, schleichend...
> Viele Formen, alles eins...


sachma schnüffelst du die duftkerzen?


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Dazu die Duftkerzen... und das liebliche Schattenspiel an der Wand, so sanft und zart bewegend, hüpfend, schleichend...
> Viele Formen, alles eins...


Gleich kommen die entsanden Borg du hast keine chance


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sachma schnüffelst du die duftkerzen?



Nein, wieso? Nur weil ich 4% mehr Hirn als der Durchschnittsmensch benutze und der Poesie angetan bin?


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein, wieso? Nur weil ich 4% mehr Hirn als der Durchschnittsmensch benutze und der Poesie angetan bin?


das du mehr benutzt heist nicht gleich das dus intilligenter benutzt


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein, wieso? Nur weil ich 4% mehr Hirn als der Durchschnittsmensch benutze und der Poesie angetan bin?


nein, weil in solch einem forum poesie verloren ist.
deine schönen worte heben sich von der masse ab, verlieren sich aber gleichzeitig wieder in der masse des spams.
und 4% mehr hirn... ich hab lieber 4% mehr leistung, als 4% mehr masse.


edit sagt: omg hab besitze gelesen... verbrennt mich o0


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Ein wenig Kultur tut auch euch Spam-Barbaren gut!


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein, wieso? Nur weil ich 4% mehr Hirn als der Durchschnittsmensch benutze und der Poesie angetan bin?



Sach mal was hast du  inhaliert und wie viel davon?


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ein wenig Kultur tut auch euch Spam-Barbaren gut!


uh uh uh poesie wie findeste des

Du hast dich in mein Herz geschlichen,
obwohl du mir oft ausgewichen.
Schmerz hab ich ertragen müssen,
ohne viel von dir zu wissen.
Heute sind wir doch ein Paar
und unsere Zeit ist wunderbar.
Nie hätte ich daran geglaubt,
doch du hast mir mein Herz geraubt,
Lieben, Weinen und auch Lachen:
All dies möcht ich mit dir machen!
Für immer möcht ich bei dir bleiben
und mit dir die Zeit vertreiben.
Und würdest du doch einmal von mir gehen
Ich würd die Welt nicht mehr verstehen! 

?^^


----------



## Rhokan (8. Oktober 2008)

> Ein wenig Kultur tut auch euch Spam-Barbaren gut!



Wenn wir aber über sinnvollere Dinge reden würden als bei google "onanieren" einzugeben würde sich unser postcounter nicht so schnell erhöhen : /


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ein wenig Kultur tut auch euch Spam-Barbaren gut!


ist es nicht übereifrig uns barbaren zu nennen?
schließlich kann auch der zartbesaitet sein, der nach aussen härte zeigt... 
was maßt du es dir an, uns so zu nennen, obwohl du uns nicht einmal hinter diesen avataren und dem leeren palaver kennst?
hinfort du lurch.


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend meine Freunde des Spams!
Ich grüße euch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (8. Oktober 2008)

zomfg ich finde schon allein die tatsache fleisch am stück in einer dose zu konservieren (wahrscheinlich in irgend so ner glibbergrütze) einfach ekelhaft


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

oh thraslon, du zerstörer der mühsam aufgebauten kulturellen muse, mit der uns selor beglückte, seiest auch du mir gegrüßt!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> uh uh uh poesie wie findeste des
> 
> Du hast dich in mein Herz geschlichen,
> obwohl du mir oft ausgewichen.
> ...



Lenis und Nadis Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rhokan schrieb:


> Wenn wir aber über sinnvollere Dinge reden würden als bei google "onanieren" einzugeben würde sich unser postcounter nicht so schnell erhöhen : /



Ich hab es doch auch geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grüne schrieb:


> ist es nicht übereifrig uns barbaren zu nennen?
> schließlich kann auch der zartbesaitet sein, der nach aussen härte zeigt...
> was maßt du es dir an, uns so zu nennen, obwohl du uns nicht einmal hinter diesen avataren und dem leeren palaver kennst?
> hinfort du lurch.



Barbaren sage ich euch! Nichts als Barbaren!
Wilde, ungestüme Bestien!
Leer sind eure Worte, ihrer Seele glatt beraubt und da verlangt ihr, euch gesittet zu heißen?


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> oh thraslon, du zerstörer der mühsam aufgebauten kulturellen muse, mit der uns selor beglückte, seiest auch du mir gegrüßt!



Poesie schwebt in der Luft?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Barbaren sage ich euch! Nichts als Barbaren!
> Wilde, ungestüme Bestien!
> Leer sind eure Worte, ihrer Seele glatt beraubt und da verlangt ihr, euch gesittet zu heißen?


Die Worte sind nur leer an verlorenen Seelen.
Reine Herzen sieht man nicht durch schnöde Worte.


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

naja ich geb auch mal mein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dazu


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Barbaren sage ich euch! Nichts als Barbaren!
> Wilde, ungestüme Bestien!
> Leer sind eure Worte, ihrer Seele glatt beraubt und da verlangt ihr, euch gesittet zu heißen?


pffff du mein guter freund vergessest wohl von was du abstammst den deine worte wurden von barbaren revolutioniert und deine seele von ihnen geprägt


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Ihr habt doch alle n Schuss in der Socke! Ihr spinnt's doch!


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> naja ich geb auch mal mein
> http://www.ein-besseres-leben.de/images/6381.jpg
> dazu


Rofl, gut, dass du nicht im IRC bist... *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch alle n Schuss in der Socke! Ihr spinnt's doch!


Sind wir nicht alle dem Wahnsinn verfallen?
Er hat uns alle in der Hand.
Und doch leben wir mit ihm, denn unter gleichen fallen wir nicht auf.


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht alle dem Wahnsinn verfallen?
> Er hat uns alle in der Hand.
> Und doch leben wir mit ihm, denn unter gleichen fallen wir nicht auf.


exakt
glaub ich geh ausn threat mir is heut nimmer nach spammen^^


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht alle dem Wahnsinn verfallen?
> Er hat uns alle in der Hand.
> Und doch leben wir mit ihm, denn unter gleichen fallen wir nicht auf.


Hey, Schröder ist nicht mehr Bundeskanzler, Merkel is jez an der Macht! Akzeptiere das.

Wo is der ironie-Smiley wenn man ihn mal braucht?! Sont werd ich hier noch für einen Banausen gehalten!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Meine Seele ist gänzlichst frei!
Frei von jedem Erbe...
Fliegend, hoch wie ein Adler.

Reine Herzen, leere Worte, passen nicht zusammen!
Wer der Worte ihre Seele stiehlt, wer dem Spam sein Gewissen verkauft, der kann nicht reines Herzens sein!"
Verdorben bis ins Mark! Vom Licht abgewandt und verloren in den Tiefen der Belanglosigkeit...
Ist das euer Ziel? Soll das wirklich euer Leben sein?


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rofl, gut, dass du nicht im IRC bist... *g*



Wiso?^^


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Wiso?^^


Wir hatten eben das Thema "seinen-Senf-dazugeben"...


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Reine Herzen, leere Worte, passen nicht zusammen!
> Wer der Worte ihre Seele stiehlt, wer dem Spam sein Gewissen verkauft, der kann nicht reines Herzens sein!"
> Verdorben bis ins Mark! Vom Licht abgewandt und verloren in den Tiefen der Belanglosigkeit...
> Ist das euer Ziel? Soll das wirklich euer Leben sein?


Mein Leben ist ein Wechselspiel von Licht und Dunkel.
Im Zwiellicht fühlt man sich daheim, keiner Seite zugezogen.
Vom Licht nicht überall erhellt, und doch vom Schatten nicht verschlungen.
Worte sind Seelenlos, bis man ihnen eine gibt.


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wir hatten eben das Thema "seinen-Senf-dazugeben"...



ich bin grad im Irc also : /


----------



## Rhokan (8. Oktober 2008)

Philosphie-Battle wtf 

ich geh ma off, ciao

meinen 800. Post hol ich mir morgen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

lebe wohl mein teurer freund. mögest du eine geruhsame nacht haben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Mein Leben ist ein Wechselspiel von Licht und Dunkel.
> Im Zwiellicht fühlt man sich daheim, keiner Seite zugezogen.
> Vom Licht nicht überall erhellt, und doch vom Schatten nicht verschlungen.
> Worte sind Seelenlos, bis man ihnen eine gibt.



Doch soll der Worte Seele wirklich Spam sein?
Muss es dazu kommen? Soll es wirklich so sein?
Das Zwielicht ist nicht besser, weit ab vom Lichten Wege es residiert...
Vergessen habt ihr das Warme, Wohltuende Gestirn am Himmel!
Liebe, Wärme, Geborgenheit, soll das alles verloren sein?


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Doch soll der Worte Seele wirklich Spam sein?
> Muss es dazu kommen? Soll es wirklich so sein?
> Das Zwielicht ist nicht besser, weit ab vom Lichten Wege es residiert...
> Vergessen habt ihr das Warme, Wohltuende Gestirn am Himmel!
> Liebe, Wärme, Geborgenheit, soll das alles verloren sein?


Spam hat keine Seele, es ist eine verdorbene Gestalt.
Und doch ist es unersetzbar für das gleichgewicht.
Das Licht kann verbrennen, es kann blenden, nicht nur wohltuend kann es sein.
Das dunkle spendet schatten, wo das Licht brennt.


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Gibts hier eigentlich noch normale Leute? Und vor allem welche die den Gehalt von THC in ihrem Blut von dem des Wassers unterscheiden können?

Tante Edith meint ihr sollt micht nicht enttäsuchen, zeigt euch!


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Gibts hier eigentlich noch normale Leute? Un vor allem welche die den Gehalt von THC in ihrem Blut von ddem des Wassers unterscheiden können?


ist es denn keine wohltuende abwechslung zum allabendlichen spam?
ist es denn nicht erfrischend zu sehen, dass der thread nicht verloren ist?


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2008)

|304|-| |\/|1|2 157 50 |_4|\|6vv31|_1g |)45 6|_4v|37 1|-||2 |\|1<|-|7 !!!1!!11!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Spam hat keine Seele, es ist eine verdorbene Gestalt.
> Und doch ist es unersetzbar für das gleichgewicht.
> Das Licht kann verbrennen, es kann blenden, nicht nur wohltuend kann es sein.
> Das dunkle spendet schatten, wo das Licht brennt.



Den wahren Helfer, das reine Herz, wird das Licht nicht verbrennen!
Es wird denselbigen auf seinen Schoß nehmen, halten und schützen...
Dort wo das Licht ist, ist kein leid...


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist es denn keine wohltuende abwechslung zum allabendlichen spam?
> ist es denn nicht erfrischend zu sehen, dass der thread nicht verloren ist?


Du denkst, er ist nicht verloren, weil du hier, genau hier, den frischen wind hereinlässt?
Doch dieser Wind sagt, oh nein, oh nein, hier ist zu viel THC, ich kann nichts tun...


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> |304|-| |\/|1|2 157 50 |_4|\|6vv31|_1g |)45 6|_4v|37 1|-||2 |\|1<|-|7 !!!1!!11!!


dann sinniere mit dem duftkerzenschnüffler und mir xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Den wahren Helfer, das reine Herz, wird das Licht nicht verbrennen!
> Es wird denselbigen auf seinen Schoß nehmen, halten und schützen...
> Dort wo das Licht ist, ist kein leid...


Das reine Herz wüsste nicht, dass es rein wäre, würde es keine unreinen Herzen geben.
Wo das Licht ist ist Leid, denn Wo licht ist, ist auch Schatten.


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Lurock komm schon, ich kanns noch nich sooo gut ich brauch ewig für son Text, könntest du nicht so gütig sein und ne Übersetzung unten drunter schreiben? Für alle unwissenden :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Doch dieser Wind sagt, oh nein, oh nein, hier ist zu viel THC, ich kann nichts tun...


du verwechselst thc mit den duftkerzen von selor o_O


lurock sagt: boah mir ist so langweilig, das glaubt ihr nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Das reine Herz wüsste nicht, dass es rein wäre, würde es keine unreinen Herzen geben.
> Wo das Licht ist ist Leid, denn Wo licht ist, ist auch Schatten.



Licht bedeutet Frieden, Frieden bedeutet Gelassenheit, Gelassenheit bedeutet Harmonie


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann sinniere mit dem duftkerzenschnüffler und mir xD


|\|3 |_455 |\/|4|_ |)45 635<|-|vv4|=3|_ 157 |\|1<|-|7 50 |\/|31|\|5 .....


----------



## Melih (8. Oktober 2008)

Da guck ich mir lieber Hentai (obwohl ich ein hentai hasser bin : /)an als das ich euch zusehe wie ihr "philosophiert" ....


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du verwechselst thc mit den duftkerzen von selor o_O


Erstmal: JUHU, ich hab dich von deine Poesieschei.. äh egal wegbekommen!
Und 2tens muss ich ziemlich stark an deinen Titel von heute Mittag denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf was Selor ist, will ich gar nich wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Licht bedeutet Frieden, Frieden bedeutet Gelassenheit, Gelassenheit bedeutet Harmonie


Wie weißt du, ob Harmonie gut ist, ohne dass es Schlechtes gäbe?.
Eintracht braucht Zwietracht, um zu wissen, dass sie besser ist.
Licht braucht Schatten, um zu wissen, dass es Hell ist.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> |\|3 |_455 |\/|4|_ |)45 635<|-|vv4|=3|_ 157 |\|1<|-|7 50 |\/|31|\|5 .....


5(|-|4|)3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Erstmal: JUHU, ich hab dich von deine Poesieschei.. äh egal wegbekommen!
> Und 2tens muss ich ziemlich stark an deinen Titel von heute Mittag denken
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjHSu4wNTyw


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjHSu4wNTyw


Jetzt, wird mir einiges klar...


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Jetzt, wird mir einiges klar...


kommt halt drauf an, wie man den text interpretiert....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> kommt halt drauf an, wie man den text interpretiert....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wie weißt du, ob Harmonie gut ist, ohne dass es Schlechtes gäbe?.
> Eintracht braucht Zwietracht, um zu wissen, dass sie besser ist.
> Licht braucht Schatten, um zu wissen, dass es Hell ist.



Jahrhunderte der Dunkelheit liegen zurück!
Erinner dich! Fühle es!
All das Leid, all die Furcht... ein Ende muss es haben!
Fühle das Licht, nimm es in dir auf!


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Jahrhunderte der Dunkelheit liegen zurück!
> Erinner dich! Fühle es!
> All das Leid, all die Furcht... ein Ende muss es haben!
> Fühle das Licht, nimm es in dir auf!


Die Jahrhunderte sind Vergangenheit!
Das Leid, die Furcht... All das ließ uns doch auf etwas besseres hoffen.
Und doch wurde uns klar, daß es besseres gibt, aber dass das Schlechte bleibt.
Eine Symbiose.


----------



## Silenzz (8. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Du denkst, er ist nicht verloren, weil du hier, genau hier, den frischen wind hereinlässt?
> Doch dieser Wind sagt, oh nein, oh nein, hier ist zu viel THC, ich kann nichts tun...


N'abend und lachflash wegen dem Post THC ftw xD


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Naja oke, ich werde mich dann mal für heute verabschieden, es liegt ne Bio-Arbeit vor mir -.-

Viel Spaß euch jungen Philosophen, auf dass ihr die Wahrheit wisst, aber nicht den glauben an die Weißheit verliert, da etwas zu glauben nur eine Illusion seiner selbst ist!

Tante Edith meint, dass sich vielleicht ein Verbündeter zu mir gesellt hat!


Silenzz schrieb:


> N'abend und lachflash wegen dem Post THC ftw xD


Sowie die schreiben liegt hier was in der Luft oder? :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> auf dass ihr die Wahrheit wisst, aber nicht den glauben an die Weißheit verliert, da etwas zu glauben nur eine Illusion seiner selbst ist!


Die Wahrheit liegt stets verborgen, ist sie denn nicht mehr, als was wir ihr zusprechen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Sowie die schreiben liegt hier was in der Luft oder? :>


ja, niveau o_O


wo ist egtl selor hin? Duftkerzenflash?


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, niveau o_O


*eincreme*


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die Jahrhunderte sind Vergangenheit!
> Das Leid, die Furcht... All das ließ uns doch auf etwas besseres hoffen.
> Und doch wurde uns klar, daß es besseres gibt, aber dass das Schlechte bleibt.
> Eine Symbiose.



Doch alleine Hoffnung hält und nicht am Leben!
Taten müssen sprechen lernen,
große Taten müssen es sein!
"Auf zu Ruhm und Ehre" ruf ich euch zur Schlacht geschwind, den Kampf zu schlagen, der so lange lag dahin!
Nieder mit der Dunkelheit, dem Schlechten und dem Bösen!
Lasst uns Kämpfen, hart und härter, lasst und siegen sehr geschwind!
Auf das die Welt im Lichte wandel, Frieden herrsche, Einigkeit!

Lasst und aufstehen zum letzten Kampf!
Lasst und tanzen den Letzten Tanz!
Söhne, Töchter, Väter, Mütter,
all sie staunen, all sie warten, 
enttäuschen werden WIR sie nicht!


----------



## Silenzz (8. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Naja oke, ich werde mich dann mal für heute verabschieden, es liegt ne Bio-Arbeit vor mir -.-
> 
> Viel Spaß euch jungen Philosophen, auf dass ihr die Wahrheit wisst, aber nicht den glauben an die Weißheit verliert, da etwas zu glauben nur eine Illusion seiner selbst ist!
> 
> ...


Jup, reichlich THC XD


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit liegt stets verborgen, ist sie denn nicht mehr, als was wir ihr zusprechen.


Die Wahrheit ist das, was wir glauben zu wissen, doch da glauben eine Illusion ist, ist das glauben an Wissen nicht real, so ist das wissen selbst die einzige Wahrheit, die sich uns offenbart.


----------



## Zez (8. Oktober 2008)

Ja, morgen eine Stunde früher Schule (um 7 Uhr statt 7:50 ._.) und ich habe kb Schlafen zu gehen!


----------



## Zez (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach jetzt noch meine 2k Post, und bin dann weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Doch alleine Hoffnung hält und nicht am Leben!
> Taten müssen sprechen lernen,
> große Taten müssen es sein!
> "Auf zu Ruhm und Ehre" ruf ich euch zur Schlacht geschwind, den Kampf zu schlagen, der so lange lag dahin!
> ...


Taten müssen es nicht lernen, Eine tat ist seiner eigenen Sprache stets selbst genug.
Lasset uns im Zwielicht wandeln, dem Spam abwenden will ich mich nicht,
doch verschlingen soll er mich auch nicht.
Es ist ein hartes Wechselspiel, dass keiner zu gewinnen vermag.
Wieso soll für das Licht Ich streiten, wenn mit dem Bösen einen Packt Ich habe?
Wieso für das Böse kämpfen, wenn ich das Licht brauche?
Zerstritten zwischen beiden Seiten muss ich mich noch lange nicht entscheiden.



jetzt zieh ich einen Schlussstrich fein, 
mit dem niveau soll ende sein.
Genug Niveau ward schon vergossen, 
JETZT WIRD WIEDER DER SPAM GENOSSEN!


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Eine wunderschöne gute Nacht wünsche ich dir!


----------



## Silenzz (8. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Eine wunderschöne gute Nacht wünsche ich dir!


Gleichfalls *Cannabistuetchenaufmach, Papsraushol, Jonny bau*


----------



## Zez (8. Oktober 2008)

Glaub noch 1 to go 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Kriminelles Pack! Es ist Mittwoch!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wieso soll für das Licht Ich streiten, wenn mit dem Bösen einen Packt Ich habe?



Packtierer! Verräter! Bestie!


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Packtierer! Verräter! Bestie!


Nenn mich wie du willst... gib mir deinen Namen...


----------



## Zez (8. Oktober 2008)

So bin mal Pennen, habe ja meine 2k Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nenn mich wie du willst... gib mir deinen Namen...


Ich bin so, wie alle sind, ich hab euch nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

=) GW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ Zez

Naja oke ich gesell mich jez auch zu meinem Kopfkissen...
Spammt noch schön.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nenn mich wie du willst... gib mir deinen Namen...



Den Tod gebe ich dir!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin so, wie alle sind, ich hab euch nichts zu sagen.


Ich habe 2 Gesichter, bin nicht doof, doch auch nicht schlau.... ich gehe sonntags in die kirche... montags schlag ich meine frau.


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Den Tod gebe ich dir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oke jetzt wirds zu krass, ich seh schon laserschwerter, ich glaub ich muss pennen


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

gude nacht thraslon^^


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Gesichter, bin nicht doof, doch auch nicht schlau.... ich gehe sonntags in die kirche... montags schlag ich meine frau.


Ich bade mich in Dummheit, bin ein übler Denunziant, ich kreuzige mich selbst und bin stolz auf unser Land.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bade mich in Dummheit, bin ein übler Denunziant, ich kreuzige mich selbst und bin stolz auf unser Land.


statt refrain neues lied.

ich bin hoch geflogen... tief gefallen. Ich war ganz oben und hab gott bei der arbeit gesehen.


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin hoch geflogen... tief gefallen. Ich war ganz oben und hab gott bei der arbeit gesehen.


Ich schmorte in der Hölle, küßte dem Teufel den Arsch, ich sah in den Himmel und in mein eigenes Grab.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich schmorte in der Hölle, küßte dem Teufel den Arsch, ich sah in den Himmel und in mein eigenes Grab.


Ich triebs mit Engeln. Ich feierte Siege, Ich triumphierte und verlor... Ich starb aus Liebe


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich triebs mit Engeln. Ich feierte Siege, Ich triumphierte und verlor... Ich starb aus Liebe


Ich habe viel verloren, doch nie meine Träume, manche wurden wahr, die meisten aber blieben.... erm... Träume?! Damn, Text vergessen... =/


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich habe viel verloren, doch nie meine Träume, manche wurden wahr, die meisten aber blieben.... erm... Träume?! Damn, Text vergessen... =/


Schäume^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

so, bin dann mal off, bis morgen^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. Oktober 2008)

keiner mehr hier?


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2008)

**pünktlich** eröffnet!


----------



## Lurock (9. Oktober 2008)

Namd


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> **pünktlich** eröffnet!


kranker kerl^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. Oktober 2008)

Moin leute


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kranker kerl^^


wieso das erste ma 
edit: bist du schon exalted bei den netherschwingen?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wieso das erste ma


allein schon die absicht es zu tun..... krank^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> allein schon die absicht es zu tun..... krank^^


guckdir crackmack an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> guckdir crackmack an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja der hat das schon einmal um 18:30 oder so eingetippt xD


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> guckdir crackmack an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


krank^^


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2008)

ROFL DAS GLAS is aus meiner lampe rausgefallen rofl hab ichn schreck bekommen fetzt so voll auf meine tasta alter wie heiss das is xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. Oktober 2008)

naja wenn sie 24/7 brennen muss ist klar daas sie nimmer will^^


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> naja wenn sie 24/7 brennen muss ist klar daas sie nimmer will^^


hab ich mir auch grad gedacht ... shit ich sitz zu lang vorm pc xD


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2008)

naja r.i.p. glas der lampe hauptsache es ist noch licht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

möge sie in frieden ruhen.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> möge sie in frieden ruhen.


ich so erstma häh was das ich hab doch gar nix aus glas hier o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich so erstma häh was das ich hab doch gar nix aus glas hier o.O


erstma mit der hand draufklatschen: oh, ist ja wirklich glas.... O_o


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> erstma mit der hand draufklatschen: oh, ist ja wirklich glas.... O_o


ich dacht das is der deckel von ner pringlespackung xDDDD


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich dacht das is der deckel von ner pringlespackung xDDDD


tja, nach n paar verbrennungen oder schnitten dürfte klarheit geschafft worden sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2008)

ne war gar net soooooo heiss ging eigentlich trotzdem erstma wtf is das^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ne war gar net soooooo heiss ging eigentlich trotzdem erstma wtf is das^^


n kumpel von mir hat auf die herdplatte gefaßt... nach n paar sekunden  *handvonherdplattewegzieh* haut klebt an der herdplatte buhaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> n kumpel von mir hat auf die herdplatte gefaßt... nach n paar sekunden  *handvonherdplattewegzieh* haut klebt an der herdplatte buhaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ naja man sitzt auf jedenfall so gechillt vorm pc und stöbert im buffed forum und dann auf einmal bääääääm kling .... xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

is für dich doch geil, ma zwangsweise ins rl gerissen xD


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> is für dich doch geil, ma zwangsweise ins rl gerissen xD


jo hab ich morgen mal was zu erzählen :x
ach so btw hab ich das gefühl das ''Rätsel'' der neue Spamthread wird ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

btw, guck dir ma http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbbINiemp2k 
an.... ist da n hund oder nen affenbaby in der mitte des vids zu sehn? o0


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. Oktober 2008)

hund


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> btw, guck dir ma http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbbINiemp2k
> an.... ist da n hund oder nen affenbaby in der mitte des vids zu sehn? o0


lol ich würd sagen nen affe xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol ich würd sagen nen affe xD


jo, würd ich egtl auch eher sagen :\


----------



## Minastirit (9. Oktober 2008)

ein kleiner missratener hund
auch genannt bodenputzer/muschilecker oder wie auch immer gewisse dazu sagen

ihr wisst schon der hund der kleiner ist als ne katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo, würd ich egtl auch eher sagen :\


beim zweiten mal sieht man das etwas deutlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. Oktober 2008)

mann ihr seit blöd^^ kuckt doch mal genau hin ein affe klettert net so


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> mann ihr seit blöd^^ kuckt doch mal genau hin ein affe klettert net so


abern hund? :l


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. Oktober 2008)

ne katze hat kein lockiges fell^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> mann ihr seit blöd^^ kuckt doch mal genau hin ein affe klettert net so


das is ja auch n babyaffe, der kann das noch net richtig o0


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das is ja auch n babyaffe, der kann das noch net richtig o0


das ist ein fall für galileo mystery!
edit: naja ich bin dann mal wieder off morgen früh raus bis dann cu!


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

hau rein^^


----------



## Rhokan (9. Oktober 2008)

hund


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

hrhrh  mit neuer Sig...............^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

warste im zwiellicht draußen sprayen?^^


----------



## Minastirit (9. Oktober 2008)

@urengroll find ja meine sig die ich neu gemacht hab im design teil besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> @urengroll find ja meine sig die ich neu gemacht hab im design teil besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mir will ja niemand helfen -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ach ist das paint? o0
dachte, wie gesagt, im zwielicht irgendwo gesprayt :\


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach ist das paint? o0
> dachte, wie gesagt, im zwielicht irgendwo gesprayt :\




kann ja jetzt banner machen!


----------



## Minastirit (9. Oktober 2008)

h3h3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja wie findet ihr das bild von mir? -.- keiner sagt in dem thread was :/
/heul

paint 4tw XD haha
naja wie kann man dir bei paint helfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin noch schlechter was pc schreiben mit maus angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (9. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend, meine Philosophen-Freunde....


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

guden abend herr foren hopper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (9. Oktober 2008)

Nabend.

Ich will nichts zum aktuell nicht vorhandenen Thema beitragen. Nur eben meinen 800. Post hier liegen lassen.
Das habe ich hiermit getan. 

Gute Nacht an alle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute nacht^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. Oktober 2008)

so bin hier auch wider ma spam mässig tätig^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

abend ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi mathias


----------



## Thraslon (9. Oktober 2008)

Moin =)

Bin bissl spät dran heute ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte noch zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (9. Oktober 2008)

ach ja, haben wir uns alle von den THC-Duftkerzen erholt.?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

ja, selor ist heute abend nicht hier.... :S


----------



## Manoroth (9. Oktober 2008)

junge junge hier is ja nix los^^ 

wo isn melih wenn man ihn braucht?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

ach der erstickt in seinen kranken google suchanfragen!


----------



## Minastirit (9. Oktober 2008)

ich geh dann mal off morgen brauch ich ja auch noch arbeits tag


----------



## Manoroth (9. Oktober 2008)

nee der ist sowas gewohnt^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. Oktober 2008)

gn8 minas

ps: warte ncoh immer auf bilder^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

bye minas^^


----------



## Silenzz (9. Oktober 2008)

gute nacht minastrit xD
Selor ist nicht hier... seeeeehhhhhhhrrrr Verdaechtig.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Oktober 2008)

glaub lod ist nun neidisch auf mich xD
der is btw nun auch off^^


----------



## Thraslon (9. Oktober 2008)

Soo, was is jetzt los hier? :>


----------



## Rastas (9. Oktober 2008)

jooo leute ^^ na was geht hier so? wow account grad abgelaufen,keine gartenkräuter zum inhalieren mehr da ... manman du ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> gute nacht minastrit xD
> Selor ist nicht hier... seeeeehhhhhhhrrrr Verdaechtig.



Wieso ist das verdächtig?


----------



## Thraslon (9. Oktober 2008)

Zu viel Konsum? :>


----------



## Manoroth (9. Oktober 2008)

will auch gartenkräuter...


----------



## Silenzz (9. Oktober 2008)

Da muss ich Thora zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frage:

Warum darf man Tiere toeten um sie zu essen, aber keine Pflanzen pfluecken um sie zu rauchen..?

P.S. Ich verkaufe 1gramm Teufelsgras, fuer 15&#8364;us, das Zeug hat der Teufel selbst gepflueckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Da muss ich Thora zustimmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rauchbare Pflanzen können sich net wehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (9. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Rauchbare Pflanzen können sich net wehren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du mussts ja wissen xD


----------



## Rastas (9. Oktober 2008)

sehts mal so... google: spice -> irgend ein dreck mit nicht auf der packung angegebener chemie von dem man nicht weis was für spätfolgen er hat wird von sämtlichen 15-20jährigen die sich cool fühlen inhaliert weils ja klatscht und legal ist... dagegen die guten alten gartenkräuter *hust* die zumindest keine chemie beinhalten und bei denen die spätfolgen erforscht sind sind verobten...


----------



## Silenzz (9. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> sehts mal so... google: spice -> irgend ein dreck mit nicht auf der packung angegebener chemie von dem man nicht weis was für spätfolgen er hat wird von sämtlichen 15-20jährigen die sich cool fühlen inhaliert weils ja klatscht und legal ist... dagegen die guten alten gartenkräuter *hust* die zumindest keine chemie beinhalten und bei denen die spätfolgen erforscht sind sind verobten...


Was genau sind denn die Folgen bei Gartenpflanzen.....?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> du mussts ja wissen xD



Das ist grundlegende Biologie... Eine Pflanze wird dir nicht den Kopf abbeißen... ein leckeres und schmackhaftes Tier hingegen schon!

Und Rastas... Warte nur ab bis die Verantwortlichen genug Literatur gelesen haben... irgendwie ist in vielen SciFi Romanen Spice immer eine Droge *gg*

so und nicht weiter stören, Stadt der Engel läuft!


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

omg da ist man 10 mins im rätselthread, um ein bekacktes rätsel zu lösen, und schon wird hier über kräuter phrasiert??? X_x


----------



## Manoroth (9. Oktober 2008)

ich mag kräuter


----------



## Rastas (9. Oktober 2008)

tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bist herzlich eingeladen zur kräuterplauderrunde... na grüne was hälst von spice? richt wie marmorkuchen find ich...


----------



## Thraslon (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> omg da ist man 10 mins im rätselthread, um ein bekacktes rätsel zu lösen, und schon wird hier über kräuter phrasiert??? X_x


DU kennst dieses Forum! Und als ich dich philosophieren gesehn habe dachte ich auch, naja was dachte ich eig.? Eig das gleiche wie immer, nichts, naja zut ja auch nix zur Sache!


----------



## Schleppel (9. Oktober 2008)

ich hab sogar ne grosse Box mit Gartenkräutern im Kasten ;D


----------



## Silenzz (9. Oktober 2008)

Mein Teufelsweedsteht immer noch zum verkauf dar xDDDD
P.S. Spice wurde von Freunden von mir Konsumiert, ist es wirklich pure chemie..? Die meinten es waere ein legales Gewuerz aber wenn man es raucht, waere es illegal O.o


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> tja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


von spice halt ich gar nix.
soll nich der burner sein :S


----------



## Rastas (10. Oktober 2008)

also spice ist "räucherwerk" das mit nicht angegebener chemie behandelt wurde... heist du weis nicht was du da inhalierst... der erwerb besitz konsum handel usw. ist legal allerdings wird auf der packung extra angegeben "nicht zum verzehr bestimmt" usw. heist wahrscheinlich isses schädlich wenn dus rauchst und die wollen ihren a... retten... konnte mich gott sei dank von dem zeug fernhalten... vor allem weil man zum preis von 30euro für 3g räucherwerk auch gut was an omas gartenkräutern haben kann...


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> DU kennst dieses Forum! Und als ich dich philosophieren gesehn habe dachte ich auch, naja was dachte ich eig.? Eig das gleiche wie immer, nichts, naja zut ja auch nix zur Sache!


hey das philosophiern fand ich lustig^^
jederzeit wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> vor allem weil man zum preis von 30euro für 3g räucherwerk auch gut was an omas gartenkräutern haben kann...


!
Muss mal rebooten, gleich wieder da


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

mein tipp: bleibt beim jutn alten alk

da wisster was ihr zu euch nehmnt und was es kaputtmacht^^

und billiger isses auch noch (ausser ihr kauft euch n weinchen für 200 euro der liter oder sonst son spass)


----------



## Schleppel (10. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab ja viiiel blödsinn gemacht auch die ganz unguten sachen, aber davon hab nie was gehört...is das sowas wie...kanaster? oderwas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mein tipp: bleibt beim jutn alten alk
> 
> da wisster was ihr zu euch nehmnt und was es kaputtmacht^^
> 
> und billiger isses auch noch (ausser ihr kauft euch n weinchen für 200 euro der liter oder sonst son spass)


an nem b-day ma alk für 120 euro verheizt ^^
(war aber net mein geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mein tipp: bleibt beim jutn alten alk
> 
> da wisster was ihr zu euch nehmnt und was es kaputtmacht^^
> 
> und billiger isses auch noch (ausser ihr kauft euch n weinchen für 200 euro der liter oder sonst son spass)


Aber Kraeuter sind laut wiki weniger schaedlich oder irre ich mich..?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Aber Kraeuter sind laut wiki weniger schaedlich oder irre ich mich..?


ist beides nicht gesund!

ich lebe in guter alter veganer manier und ess nicht mal den armen bienen den honig weg und leb voll gesund.


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> an nem b-day ma alk für 120 euro verheizt ^^
> (war aber net mein geld
> 
> 
> ...



jo das schaffe ich auch aba wenn man sich einfach nur zudröhnen will kann man auch irgend welchen fusel nehmen und dann bleibts bei so 10 euro fürn vollrausch


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist beides nicht gesund!
> 
> ich lebe in guter alter veganer manier und ess nicht mal den armen bienen den honig weg und leb voll gesund.


lol xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo das schaffe ich auch aba wenn man sich einfach nur zudröhnen will kann man auch irgend welchen fusel nehmen und dann bleibts bei so 10 euro fürn vollrausch


pro vollrausch sterben 10-15 mio gehirnzellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist beides nicht gesund!
> 
> ich lebe in guter alter veganer manier und ess nicht mal den armen bienen den honig weg und leb voll gesund.



du gemeiner pflanzenmörder!!

btw is honig net rein pflanzlich?


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> pro vollrausch sterben 10-15 mio gehirnzellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und wieviele bei teufelsgras...?


----------



## Rastas (10. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> also ich hab ja viiiel blödsinn gemacht auch die ganz unguten sachen, aber davon hab nie was gehört...is das sowas wie...kanaster? oderwas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich werd mal weiter ausholen und ich hoffe es geht nicht unter:

Spice ist ein "Räucherwerk" (unter dieser Artikelbeschreibung ist es deklariert),welches sozusagen augenzwinkernd in den Headshops eingeführt wurde. Spice soll (ich betone soll da ich es selbst noch nicht konsumiert habe und es nicht konsumieren werde) lange klatschen,aber dreckig klatschen heist 15Stunden unruhe,verpeiltheit usw.. Da das ganze (noch) legal ist,wird es munter fröhlich verkauft und der "Ruhm" wächst. Im Headshop meines Vertrauens werden sogar schon gar keine Bestellungen mehr angenommen so groß ist die Nachfrage... Spice besteht aus diesen Cannabisersatzstoffen die so ähnlich klatschen sollen und dazu eben noch die nicht angegebene Chemie... alles in allem sehr bedenklich der Mist... 

30Euro ca. für 3Gramm sind dann auch noch ein Grund das ganze für Geldmacherei zu halten...

edit sagt:
alkohol ist laut aktuellem wissenstand immer noch schädlicher,da er ein nervengift ist und die Organe angreift... Rauch im allgemeinen nur die Lunge...


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> pro vollrausch sterben 10-15 mio gehirnzellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



och wegn den paar

hat bei mir bisher noch nie geschadet^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du gemeiner pflanzenmörder!!
> 
> btw is honig net rein pflanzlich?


honig wird von den bienen produziert o_O
aber btw, ich weiss auch net, was diese öko-veganer haben.
keine eier, keine milch, kein honig... omg ^^


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> honig wird von den bienen produziert o_O
> aber btw, ich weiss auch net, was diese öko-veganer haben.
> keine eier, keine milch, kein honig... omg ^^



jein also honig is doch nektar von pflanzen und spuke oder so von den bienchen. aber hat keine tierischen eiweisse oder so glaub ich... bin ma am rumstöbern um das genauer herauszufindn^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

"Honig entsteht, indem Bienen Nektariensäfte oder auch andere süße Säfte an lebenden Pflanzen aufnehmen, mit körpereigenen Stoffen bereichern, in ihrem Körper verändern, in Waben speichern und dort reifen lassen." -> wiki

50/50


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2008)

ich bin mal weg cry wolf gucken xD


----------



## Schleppel (10. Oktober 2008)

"Ich bin Veganer des 6. Grades. Ich esse nichts was einen Schatten wirft" muahaha  zu geil


achso der mist ist gemeint mit "Spice" ^^ und der preis -lol- ist ja auch toll....omas kräuterpfleger will da nur 7 e 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> pro vollrausch sterben 10-15 mio gehirnzellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was für Dinger? Gerhin.. Gheri..Gihern..
wtf?


----------



## Rastas (10. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> "Ich bin Veganer des 6. Grades. Ich esse nichts was einen Schatten wirft" muahaha  zu geil
> 
> 
> achso der mist ist gemeint mit "Spice" ^^ und der preis -lol- ist ja auch toll....omas kräuterpfleger will da nur 7 e
> ...



das zitat ist von den simpsons oder? ^^

hrhr genau das ist ja der springende punkt... lieber was nicht ganz so erlaubtes wo du zu besserem preis weist  was du da hast anstatt was legales zu horrenden preisen das im zweifelsfall viel schlimmer ist...


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> das zitat ist von den simpsons oder? ^^
> 
> hrhr genau das ist ja der springende punkt... lieber was nicht ganz so erlaubtes wo du zu besserem preis was du da hast anstatt was legales zu horrenden preisen das im zweifelsfall viel schlimmer ist...



Das ist beides ziemlich.... eh... wie verpacke ich das jetzt politisch korrekt... eh... scheiße blöd?


----------



## Schleppel (10. Oktober 2008)

was ..Zitate und die Simpsons? Also da muss ich wiedersprechen weil...jaja blah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weiss schon, jedem seine meinung


----------



## Rastas (10. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist beides ziemlich.... eh... wie verpacke ich das jetzt politisch korrekt... eh... scheiße blöd?



was? *THEMAWECHSEL* *pfeif*


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> was? *THEMAWECHSEL* *pfeif*


ok, dann philosophieren wir wieder.

selor fang an xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2008)

Fleischfresser oder *pah igitt strotz* Vegetarier


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

der mensch von gar edler gestalt 
killt die tiere gar so kalt
und dennoch ist es besser
als sei man ein gemüsefresser
das gemüse kann nicht laufen,
darf mans essen, darf mans dann rauchen?


das 2. dient nur zum reimem^^


----------



## Rastas (10. Oktober 2008)

Fleischfresser! Weils einfach in der Natur liegt... punktausende ... Tiere haben kein Gewissen (denn dies ist der philosophische Unterschied zwischen Tier und Mensch),d.h. Tiere nehmen nicht war,wenn sie "zum essen gezüchtet" werden -> viele Menschen würden eher ein Tier essen wenn es eine glückliche Kindheit (omfg wenn ich sowas schon hör) hatte anstatt wenn es in einem Zuchtbetrieb groß geworden ist... Da das Tier das aber nicht wahrnimmt ist auch dieses Argument erm... fürn Hintern


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

ich mag fleisch und werde auch net drauf verzichten^^

seit der steinzeit frisst der mensch fleisch also was solls?


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2008)

Fleisch soll sein, was mir serviert,
Fleisch soll sein, was ich verzehr,
Jagen, töten, schlachten will ich,
auf das es Schmecke gut und gütlich!

Verzicht auf Fleisch, sei Teufelswerk,
verdreht' Gewissen, gebrochen Herz,
Auf das die Frage laut erschalle:

Wenn Gott (oder andere Spiritualität einsetzen) nicht wollte das wir Fleisch essen.... WARUM HAT ER ES SO LECKER GEMACHT?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn Gott (oder andere Spiritualität einsetzen) nicht wollte das wir Fleisch essen.... WARUM HAT ER ES SO LECKER GEMACHT?


ne, wenn er nicht wollte, dass wir tiere essen, wieso sid sie aus fleisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (10. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ma ohne Spaß Leute... ich hab voll Bock aufn saftiges Sparerib mit BBQ-Sauce bekommen ^.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> Jetzt ma ohne Spaß Leute... ich hab voll Bock aufn saftiges Sparerib mit BBQ-Sauce bekommen ^.-


ich hätt voll bock zu grillen.
aber die rewe´s verkaufen keine grills mehr.
die gucken einen schon doof an, wenn man jetzt im herst nach einma-grills  fragt^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2008)

Ein leckeres Lammrückensteak an Pfefferrahmsoße, verfeinert mit sanften Kräutern der Provence und als Beilage Folienkartoffeln mit Sauercreme....


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> Jetzt ma ohne Spaß Leute... ich hab voll Bock aufn saftiges Sparerib mit BBQ-Sauce bekommen ^.-



mjam mjam *tastatur voll sabber* höhr blos auf^^ sonst gehe cih runter und brat mir n steak^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

ach mir reichts.
ich dreh nen einkaufswagen um,mach feuer drunter, lauf auf den bauernhof, hol mir ne kuh, und dann wird gegrillt!


----------



## Rastas (10. Oktober 2008)

Okay nen neuer Zeitvertreib:
Ihr formuliert den Gedanken aus der euch beim durchlesen des Posts über euch in den Sinn kommt und schreibt ihn hier rein. Gut ich mach den Anfang:

Oh ja ... Einweggrills vom Rewe... immer welche gehabt diesen Sommer ne Palette bier die Bo und ab an den Badeweiher... man war das nen GEILER Sommer!


----------



## Rastas (10. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ein leckeres Lammrückensteak an Pfefferrahmsoße, verfeinert mit sanften Kräutern der Provence und als Beilage Folienkartoffeln mit Sauercreme....



Ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu fein... manchmal musses einfach diese rohe männliche Art mit BBQ-Soße,Bier,Spareribs und nem Holzkohlegrill sein ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> Okay nen neuer Zeitvertreib:
> Ihr formuliert den Gedanken aus der euch beim durchlesen des Posts über euch in den Sinn kommt und schreibt ihn hier rein. Gut ich mach den Anfang:
> 
> Oh ja ... Einweggrills vom Rewe... immer welche gehabt diesen Sommer ne Palette bier die Bo und ab an den Badeweiher... man war das nen GEILER Sommer!


oh ja, sommer, in italien am strand gechillt, und dann nachts immer nochma schwimmen gegangen.... und STRANDPARTY!!^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach mir reichts.
> ich dreh nen einkaufswagen um,mach feuer drunter, lauf auf den bauernhof, hol mir ne kuh, und dann wird gegrillt!



Darf ich schlachten? ^^


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

mag keine einweggrills^^

n guter alter kugelgrill mit holzkohle beheizn und n schönes saftiges steak drauf und beim grilln n kühles bierchen trinkn... gibts was schöneres?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mag keine einweggrills^^
> 
> n guter alter kugelgrill mit holzkohle beheizn und n schönes saftiges steak drauf und beim grilln n kühles bierchen trinkn... gibts was schöneres?


das ganze mit 5 guten kumpels machen, dann ists perfekt^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2008)

Hachja... lese mir grad lustige Militante "Wir sind ja soviel besser und zivilisierter" Vegetarier/Veganer Dinge durcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Hachja... lese mir grad lustige Militante "Wir sind ja soviel besser und zivilisierter" Vegetarier/Veganer Dinge durcht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach die sollen actimel trinken, und denken, die bekommen so genug abwehrkräfte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (10. Oktober 2008)

Lamm ist geil zum Grillen *nick*

aber da wären wir ja wieder bei den Kräutern der Provence ^^ was halt so wächst


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich kriege nur immer das bestimmte Verlangen danach solche Veganer auf der Stelle auf den Grill zu packen und zu essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> Lamm ist geil zum Grillen *nick*



mjam lamm... ich liebe das zeug^^ und aufm holzkohle grill sowiso


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Fleisch is schon was tolles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (10. Oktober 2008)

afk ... sandwich machn...


----------



## Schleppel (10. Oktober 2008)

mpf, ich sitz hier auf der arbeit und kann erst um 7 uhr hier raus...und der automat ist auch leer....naja ich freu mich auf die käse leberkäse semmel zum feierabend...und das bier zuhause^^


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

Nab0rnd! Alles fit?


----------



## Schleppel (10. Oktober 2008)

immer^^

ausser, dass ich nicht weiss wie ich mir wotlk besorgen soll...bestellen=nix collectors mehr
oder---in wien in son saturn gehen und das pre order.armband kaufen? hmhmhm


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ausser, dass ich nicht weiss wie ich mir wotlk besorgen soll...bestellen=nix collectors mehr
> oder---in wien in son saturn gehen und das pre order.armband kaufen? hmhmhm


Tjo, denke über dasselbe nach, aber vermutlich werd ich einfach der Erste im Laden sein, da hab ich das Spiel genauso früh...
Schade, dass ich die CE nicht kriege, bzw. kriegen werde, aber ich werds morgen versuchen noch eine über Amazon zu ergattern...


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, mit WoW hab ich abgeschlossen, vielleicht nicht endgültig, aber immerhin für jetzt :>
Bin dann mal im Bett, machts gut.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

bin auch wech, bye ;D


----------



## Schleppel (10. Oktober 2008)

ja schlaft gut.

mh, die CE wollt ich gestern v amazon besorgen......werd wohl auch in den Laden gehen und mir die CE später nachkaufen^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. Oktober 2008)

Nacht ihr Schwärmer, bis Morgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (10. Oktober 2008)

so nu kommen auch bald die ersten büro heinis, bin ma raus und um 10 uhr ins bett

--->Morgen ihr Schwärmer, bis nächtens


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

gn8 an alle die gehn und hallo an alle die noch da sind^^


----------



## K0l0ss (10. Oktober 2008)

Jeah, LAN-Party bis Samstag, aber iwie ist niemand on...


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

ah ein anderer wacher^^

Edit: den andern thread da hab ich schon vor ca 15 min reportet und beinahe der selbe is in ziemlich jedem forum aufgetaucht (habs im report vermerkt)

ach ja 800ster post^^


----------



## K0l0ss (10. Oktober 2008)

Gz, gz, joa, wir sitzen hier...und die ersten Pussys gehen schon pennen...


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

die meisten sind schon am pennen^^


----------



## K0l0ss (10. Oktober 2008)

Ach, durch machen und so...seit 11 Uhr am Morgen sitz ich hier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

war auch den grösstn teil des tages am pc^^ nur ma zwischn durch n bisserl squash gespielt und bewerbungen auf die post gebracht^^


----------



## K0l0ss (10. Oktober 2008)

Ach, Fahrschule hatte ich heute, und Freundin ist ja auch da, die schläft gerade nur...


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

und was treibste gerade so?


----------



## K0l0ss (10. Oktober 2008)

Musik hören...diverse Inet-Seiten abklappern, und warten, dass meine Freundin aufwacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...oder ich leg mich zu ihr? kp...bin nicht müde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und selber? Was machsten so spät noch hier?


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

kann wider ma net schlafn... bin am musikhöhrn und lese n buch

hätt ich ne freundin würd cih mich auch zu ihr legn aba is im mom leider net der fall^^


----------



## K0l0ss (10. Oktober 2008)

Auch Ferien?


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

nö arbeitslos aba ich arbeite daran diesen zustand zu verändern^^


----------



## Andî39 (10. Oktober 2008)

lol, ihr auch^^


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

Andî39 schrieb:


> lol, ihr auch^^



was wir auch? ncoh wach?^^


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

bin ma duschen etc.^^


----------



## K0l0ss (10. Oktober 2008)

Hm. 100:83...zweite in CoD2 geworden...


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2008)

mhm, ich weiß dass ich ein paar Minuten zu früh dran bin, aber ich hab ne Frage die mich schon lange brennend interessiert und zwar: Ich hab schon vor ein paar Jahre ein Musikvideo gesehen und weiß, dass mir das Lied damals gefallen hat, ich kann mich aber garnicht mehr daran erinnern, vllt. kennt es ja hier jemand. Und zwar sieht man in dem Video, wie eine Frau in einer riesigen Arena vor einem Roboter wegrennt (ich hoff das stimmt so...is schon lange her). Das Innere der Arena ist wie ein Jungle. An mehr kann ich mich nichtmehr erinnern, ich hoffe ich könnt mir helfen.

Grüßle


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Es ist 21 Uhr!! 

Guten Abend allerseits, ich melde mich mal wieder zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Asoriel: Ich kann dir leider nicht helfen, tut mir leid.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2008)

hehe heute kannst die 3.000 noch voll machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Und, was machst du gerade? Auch F5 drücken und darauf warten, dass jemand was schreibt?

edit2: Ich spiel zum X-ten Mal Portal durch nur um den Song am Ende zu hören^^ Ist einfach im Original toller als auf youtube, aber wer ihn nicht kennt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI normal hör ich ja nicht so Musik, aber den find ich Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

MÖP!! MÖP!!      MÖP!!    MÖP!!       MÖP!!      MÖP!!  MÖP!!      MÖP!!MÖP!!MÖP!!  MÖP!!   MÖP!!       MÖP!!     MÖP!!     MÖP!!                     MÖP!!         MÖP!!           MÖP!!   MÖP!!     MÖP!!            MÖP!!           MÖP!!  MÖP!!                       MÖP!!           MÖP!!             MÖP!!         MÖP!!                   MÖP!!         MÖP!!          MÖP!!            MÖP!!          MÖP!!           MÖP!!                  MÖP!!       MÖP!! MÖP!! MÖP!! MÖP!!              MÖP!!











MÖP!!


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich? Naja, ich hör mir grad das neue Album von Sonic Syndicate an - ich mag's bis jetzt.^^

Trolli, musst du hier so rumhupen? -.- (^^)


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich? Naja, ich hör mir grad das neue Album von Sonic Syndicate an - ich mag's bis jetzt.^^


pff die drei ??? 4tw!!!


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2008)

mhm ja, bei mir läuft noch Metallica - Death Magnetic und Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - Licht, hab ich beide vor ein paar Tagen bekommen


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich? Naja, ich hör mir grad das neue Album von Sonic Syndicate an - ich mag's bis jetzt.^^
> 
> Trolli, musst du hier so rumhupen? -.- (^^)


das sind freuden möpse weil du wieder unter den lebenden weilst^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

Abend. Na, was los?


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Achso, na dann.^^ Ich bin mal wieder von den Toten auferstanden, stimmt schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

Nab0rnd


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2008)

sag mal Alanium - hast du die Sig selbst gemacht? Find die klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

Lol, trolli, VöBu, Ala... Das reinste Klassentreffen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

die elite besinnt sich auf ihre wahre bestimmung^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> die elite besinnt sich auf ihre wahre bestimmung^^



OMG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Oktober 2008)

Moin Moin


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> OMG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was denkst du denn warum ich hier wohl gereggt bin^^


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Tonkpils, ich mag deine Sig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend....
Wo sind meine Philosophen..? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2008)

Hier...
Aber ich geh wieder KotOR 1 zocken...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Tonkpils, ich mag deine Sig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joar, ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Guten Abend....
> Wo sind meine Philosophen..?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*meld*
auch wenns wohl n hintergrund hat den ich nich kennw^^


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Is ja gar nüx los hier...^^

Edith sagt: Jetzt auf einmal doch. xD


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Hier...
> Aber ich geh wieder KotOR 1 zocken...


SSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gehtz deinen Kraeuterplantagen gut..? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2008)

Oo 
Darum unterhalte ich mich normal nicht mit Hoppern ^^


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

so bin auch ma wider hier^^ gerade kein bock auf WoW


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Oo
> Darum unterhalte ich mich normal nicht mit Hoppern ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

nabend mädels


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> nabend mädels



jutn abend


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

hey ho sogar ala hat sich mal wieder ins forum gewagt

ich bin mal was essbares suchen


----------



## Leptic (10. Oktober 2008)

huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
na was macht ihr so???
ich installe grad wieder wow spiele nebenbei star wars battlefront2 auferxbox und bin hier im forum aktiv^^


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

hmmm was essbares... das wäre eigentlich was...


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Leptic schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das einzige was ich von den sachen die ich mache hier sagen darf is wohl, das ich grad die die drei ??? höre^^


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

mh lecker schinkenspätzle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol mein blöder bruder hat erbsen in der mikrowelle vergessen die er essen wollte (hab sie gerade gefunden dort un er is seit 18.30 weg lol)


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

schaue nen asiatischen film(ka mehr wie der heisst) aufm rtl2 und bin in so nem komischen forum aktiv(buffed heisst das glaub ich)


----------



## Leptic (10. Oktober 2008)

diesen film guck ich nebenbei auch^^ kommt nix besseres vor 22:45


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

guden abend zusammen x)


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

nabend brille


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Tja Rhokan, das ist jedesmal 'ne Herausforderung!


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

Das in-den-Thread-kommen oder die Sache mit den Erbsen?^^


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

mag kein erbsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Das in-den-Thread-kommen oder die Sache mit den Erbsen?^^


In-den-Thread-kommen.^^


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mag kein erbsen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Erbsen sind lecker! Besonders, wenn man sie grad' auße Hülsen rausgefriemelt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> In-de*m*-Thread-kommen.^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leptic (10. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub ich durchsuch den kühlschrank mal nach was zu essen


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

Frisch sind sie ja ganz ok, aber sonst: nä


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Erbsen sind lecker! Besonders, wenn man sie grad' auße Hülsen rausgefriemelt hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhh kommt darauf an obs frische sind oder welche aus der doße


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Oktober 2008)

dosenerbsen bäh genau wie doseenmais alles gengezüchtetes obt mit warpstein


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> mhh kommt darauf an obs frische sind oder welche aus der doße


Ne, frisch außem Garten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

Ey ala hat gleich 3K posts


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach verdammt! Einer meiner seltenen Rechtschreibfehler wurde entdeckt!

3001 und ich merk's net ma. oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> dosenerbsen bäh genau wie doseenmais alles gengezüchtetes obt mit warpstein



gebratener mais mit kräuterbutter schmeckt gut^^



Alanium schrieb:


> Ne, frisch außem Garten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so ists richtig^^


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ne, frisch außem Garten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


3k olle spammerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2008)

alanium gz zu 3.000 Posts *Gratulier*


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

> 3k olle spammerin tongue.gif


Sagte der mit fast 4k ^^

gz @ ala


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Sagte der mit fast 4k ^^


alles rein konstruktive beiträge. in diesem nachtschwärmer thread war ich nie zugegen. spammen ist mir zuwider.


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2008)

ach n bisschen fehlt bei dem schon noch zu 4k
aber die ca 150 gehen doch schnell1^^


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Danke an alle.^^


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

gz ala zu deinem 3000ten post^^ hab gestern meinen 800sten gehabt


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

> ach n bisschen fehlt bei dem schon noch zu 4k
> aber die ca 150 gehen doch schnell1^^



Wenn er durch hält schafft ers bis morgen *g*


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2008)

ach acuh noch gz an Manoroth^^


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

standhaft bis zuletzt!!!! need den großen penis!!!! gief 4k posts!


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

GZ zu den 3k und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, wenn auch nur nachträglich... Ich hoffe du verzeihst es mir...=(


----------



## Leptic (10. Oktober 2008)

hey du hast ja auch gleich deinen 300.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> GZ zu den 3k und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, wenn auch nur nachträglich... Ich hoffe du verzeihst es mir...=(


fuck stimmt ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
allet jute nachträglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

> hey du hast ja auch gleich deinen 300.^^



Pass auf du hast gleich deinen 20.ten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> ... und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, wenn auch nur nachträglich...


wer hat den geburtstag?
Glückwunsch an denjenigen/diejenige

300 posts xD


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> wer hat den geburtstag?
> Glückwunsch an denjenigen/diejenige
> 
> 300 posts xD


ala hatte


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> wer hat den geburtstag?
> Glückwunsch an denjenigen/diejenige
> 
> 300 posts xD


gz xD

&#8364;dith: Happy B-day an ala, nachtraeglich.....


----------



## Leptic (10. Oktober 2008)

happy b-day nachträglich!!!


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2008)

achso  auch noch Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag ala


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ala hatte


Und ich bin wohl der einzige der dran gedacht hat... ttzzz.... schämt euch was!


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> wer hat den geburtstag?
> Glückwunsch an denjenigen/diejenige
> 
> 300 posts xD


Ich hatte, Dienstag.^^

Und nochmal danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Und ich bin wohl der einzige der dran gedacht hat... ttzzz.... schämt euch was!


guggst du auf die seite oben. außerdem is ala schon länger wieder da. hätteste ja auch früher sagen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leptic (10. Oktober 2008)

und ich hab morgen geburtstag :=)


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der smiley gefällt mir irgendwie


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Und ich bin wohl der einzige der dran gedacht hat... ttzzz.... schämt euch was!


*stellt sich in die Ecke und schaemt sich*....*zu tode*


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Leptic schrieb:


> und ich hab morgen geburtstag :=)


reinfeiern!!!!!!


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Und ich bin wohl der einzige der dran gedacht hat... ttzzz.... schämt euch was!



ich wussts ja nichtmal...


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

waaaaaa matrix kommt aufm rtl2^^

ich liebe den film


----------



## Leptic (10. Oktober 2008)

^^


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Leptic schrieb:


> und ich hab morgen geburtstag :=)


Wie alt wirste denn?


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> waaaaaa matrix kommt aufm rtl2^^
> 
> ich liebe den film



was kommt sonst noch so=?


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> guggst du auf die seite oben. außerdem is ala schon länger wieder da. hätteste ja auch früher sagen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hättest ohne mich net dran gedacht, außerdem hab ichs am Dienstag in ICQ geschrieben! So! Da hast es! N00b!


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

> Beiträge: 20



Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leptic (10. Oktober 2008)

ich werd 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Dann bist du ja ganze 4 Tage jünger als ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

Leptic schrieb:


> ich werd 15
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



noch son jungspund^^


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du hättest ohne mich net dran gedacht, außerdem hab ichs am Dienstag in ICQ geschrieben! So! Da hast es! N00b!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Leptic schrieb:


> ich werd 15
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das warn noch zeiten^^


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2008)

Ala du hattest am Dienstag? Also am 30.9.? Ich hab am 1.10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man bin ich verpeilt...wir haben schon den 10....is ja schlimm, dass man komplett durcheinander kommt, wenn man mal ne weile länger Urlaub hat...


----------



## Leptic (10. Oktober 2008)

^^


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phätt gebattl0rt!


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ala du hattest am Dienstag? Also am 30.9.? Ich hab am 1.10.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein, am 7.10.^^


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2008)

na, dann von mir auch noch alles gute, bin jetzt aber weg für heut, schöne Nacht noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

gude nacht


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Nachti.


----------



## Leptic (10. Oktober 2008)

thx ;=)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin am ältesten und habe den längsen penis^^ so schluss jetzt mit altersvergleich bitte^^


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2008)

nacht


----------



## Leptic (10. Oktober 2008)

alter?
länge? ne spaß xD


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

> Ich bin am ältesten und habe den längsen penis^^ so schluss jetzt mit altersvergleich bitte^^



das macht es doch nur schlimmer


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Ich bin am ältesten und habe den längsen penis^^ so schluss jetzt mit altersvergleich bitte^^


Daraus schließe ich, dass du der Jüngste bist und den Kleinsten hast.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Oktober 2008)

tja ich bin halt keine 15 mehr luca


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

Unglaublich das das niveau hier sogar noch sinken kann


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2008)

was haben hier manche leute immer nur gegen jünger menschen...


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Könnten wir vielleicht das Thema wechseln? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

schlimmer gehts immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2008)

yeah brille ist da^^
hallo Brille


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

WTH ist "Luca"?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Oktober 2008)

hi brille

seinen eigenen namen nicht kennen?


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Könnten wir vielleicht das Thema wechseln? ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Könnten wir vielleicht das Thema wechseln? ^^


wieso bei den titten hast du doch die nase vorn^^


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> tja ich bin halt keine 15 mehr luca


Benimmst dich aber wie 7... naja, sagen wir 7 1/2...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Oktober 2008)

touche


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2008)

so nacht bin ncoh n bisschen fernsehen

und nicht das thema wechseln


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

> touche



???


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> ???


fremdwort. falsch geschriebn afaik
streng dich nich an drüber nachzudenken^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. Oktober 2008)

In meinen Augen seid ihr alle gerade 5...


5 Sekunden entfernt von der Verwarnung. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

> remdwort. falsch geschriebn afaik
> streng dich nich an drüber nachzudenken^^



zu spät : /


----------



## Leptic (10. Oktober 2008)

nacht @ mookuh


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> In meinen Augen seid ihr alle gerade 5...
> 
> 
> 5 Sekunden entfernt von der Verwarnung. Jemand Interesse?


löl why bitte sehr?


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2008)

wecheslt lieber doch das thema


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jetzt ist nur noch die frage was eigentlich das haupt thema des anchtschwärmers is^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Oktober 2008)

ja bitte mit der peitsche ich liebe es wenn du mir drohst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne wir sind ja schon brav^^


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> löl why bitte sehr?





> wieso bei den titten hast du doch die nase vorn^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> In meinen Augen seid ihr alle gerade 5...
> 
> 
> 5 Sekunden entfernt von der Verwarnung. Jemand Interesse?


Bin ich auch so nahe an einer dran?


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

Ahra, meine holde Jungfrau! Geht es dir gut?


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und??


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bin ich auch so nahe an einer dran?


sowieso


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. Oktober 2008)

Mir geht es immer gut, Lulu. So, lasst uns doch über etwas Schönes reden.
Wer von euch mag die Cookis von Subway?


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sowieso


Dich hab' ich gar nicht gefragt!


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

> Wer von euch mag die Cookis von Subway?



Ich! Aber ich hab Hausverbot ....


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Mir geht es immer gut, Lulu. So, lasst uns doch über etwas Schönes reden.
> Wer von euch mag die Cookis von Subway?


*meld*


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Mir geht es immer gut, Lulu. So, lasst uns doch über etwas Schönes reden.
> Wer von euch mag die Cookis von Subway?


Naja, die gehn so...


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dich hab' ich gar nicht gefragt!


bin doch super admin im stealth...


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. Oktober 2008)

Wie kann man denn bitte bei Subway Hausverbot bekommen?
Hast du den 5 Liter Becher aus dem Kino mitgebracht und nachgefüllt?


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

Subway? Iiiiih! Nur wenn der Dönerladen geschlossen hat...


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

> Wie kann man denn bitte bei Subway Hausverbot bekommen?
> Hast du den 5 Liter Becher aus dem Kino mitgebracht und nachgefüllt?



So in etwa, ersetz das Liter durch Leute usw.... ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Oktober 2008)

randalieren^^

ne aber die cookies sind genial weil die eben gratis sind^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. Oktober 2008)

Döner esse ich sowieso am liebsten. =) Aber leider gibt es nicht überall welchen von guter Qualität... jemand aus Mannheim hier und kennt einen Brauchbaren?


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Bah, Döner!


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

> ne aber die cookies sind genial weil die eben gratis sind^^



Seit wann das? : O


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

gabs net ma son netten bericht, was alles im dönder drin ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bah, Döner!


vegetarischer döner is kewl


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Döner esse ich sowieso am liebsten. =) Aber leider gibt es nicht überall welchen von guter Qualität... jemand aus Mannheim hier und kennt einen Brauchbaren?


Döner kommt bei mir gleich nach Pizza. Und nein, Mannheim ist weit... weit... entfernt....


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

> vegetarischer döner is kewl



Brot mit Kuhfutter sucks!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> vegetarischer döner is kewl


vegetarischer döner?
kann ich ja gleich in garten gehen und gras essen o_O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Seit wann das? : O



na die frau steht vorm laden und verteilt die?


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gabs net ma son netten bericht, was alles im dönder drin ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ratte, Katze, Spatz und Eule, alles auf die Dönerkeule!


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt viele viele viele viele viele Produkte die wesentlich schädlicher für den Körper sind als Döner.
Aber na gut, Jedem das Seine! (und wer jetzt mit dem KZ-Bild kommt kriegt Haue...)

Was esst ihr denn am liebsten, wenn es mal schnell gehen muss?


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

> na die frau steht vorm laden und verteilt die?



bei uns nicht : ( die kosten n heiden geld


----------



## Leptic (10. Oktober 2008)

pommes beim vietnamesen ft!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> vegetarischer döner?
> kann ich ja gleich in garten gehen und gras essen o_O


Gras schmeckt voll lecker, nichts gegen Gras, okay?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Oktober 2008)

wenn es mal schnell gehe muss dan hot dog


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

mir ists egal was im döner drin is solange es schmeckt^^


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Es gibt viele viele viele viele viele Produkte die wesentlich schädlicher für den Körper sind als Döner.
> Aber na gut, Jedem das Seine! (und wer jetzt mit dem KZ-Bild kommt kriegt Haue...)
> 
> Was esst ihr denn am liebsten, wenn es mal schnell gehen muss?


Ganz klar was von Subway.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Gras schmeckt voll lecker, nichts gegen Gras, okay?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur gegen das, was auf der wiese wächst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Es gibt viele viele viele viele viele Produkte die wesentlich schädlicher für den Körper sind als Döner.
> Aber na gut, Jedem das Seine! (und wer jetzt mit dem KZ-Bild kommt kriegt Haue...)
> 
> Was esst ihr denn am liebsten, wenn es mal schnell gehen muss?


dann hat das bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum essen. wir ham nach der 6. ne halbe stunde pause. dann gibts entweder döner oder pommes.


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Was esst ihr denn am liebsten, wenn es mal schnell gehen muss?


Pizza und das nicht nur wenns schnell gehen muss... *g*



Leptic schrieb:


> pommes beim vietnamesen ft!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nur weil die Pommes da viel größer sind und grün leuchten... tzzz....


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ganz klar was von Subway.^^


is leider nich in der nähe vonner schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leptic (10. Oktober 2008)

größer schon aber leuchte net xD


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. Oktober 2008)

Als ich noch auf die Schule ging gab es nebenan beim Dönerladen so eine Eigenkreation, Pomdöner:
Eine Pommestüte gefüllt zur Hälfte mit Pommes und Gyros, dazu Dönersoße und Ketchup - Gabel rein, fertsch.


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Als ich noch auf die Schule ging gab es nebenan beim Dönerladen so eine Eigenkreation, Pomdöner:
> Eine Pommestüte gefüllt zur Hälfte mit Pommes und Gyros, dazu Dönersoße und Ketchup - Gabel rein, fertsch.


lecker... *kotz*


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

DÖnersoße + Ketchup klingt abartig


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

hmpf jetzt hab ich lust aufn döner... und bei mir im dorf hats keinen... schweinerei^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Was esst ihr denn am liebsten, wenn es mal schnell gehen muss?




Japanische Nudelsuppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hmpf jetzt hab ich lust aufn döner... und bei mir im dorf hats keinen... schweinerei^^


Pita-Brot im Supermarkt kaufen, Beilagen/Saucen dazukaufen und du hast nen selbstgemachten Doener....^^

&#8364;dith:Aber  nicht wie ich das Fleisch vergessen..


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Japanische Nudelsuppe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin fix afk

bau mir jetzt so ne suppe^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Oktober 2008)

und das fleisch´´


----------



## Natsumee (10. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bin fix afk
> 
> bau mir jetzt so ne suppe^^




bitte bitte^^


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

irgentwie krieg ich hunger...


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

ich mach mirn sandwich, eben ma afk =P


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Pita-Brot im Supermarkt kaufen, Beilagen/Saucen dazukaufen und du hast nen selbstgemachten Doener....^^


Oh mein Gott! Es ist MacGyver!


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2008)

Fuer Leute die Diaet machen, ist dieser Thread ungeeignet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott! Es ist MacGyver!


Nichts gegen Macgyver (so richtig?) sonst kommen Patty und Selmar! *sich gehetzt umguck*


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott! Es ist MacGyver!


re (muhaha, war noch son ding im kühlschrank)

mc guyver wärs, wenn man aus wiezen+ ner knoblauchzehe nen döner macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Oktober 2008)

ich mache mir jetzt Bananen kiwi salat


----------



## Tabuno (10. Oktober 2008)

nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich mache mir jetzt Bananen kiwi salat


aber schon obstsalat???
oder mit essig und öl? o_O


hi @ tabuno


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

nabend tabu


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Oktober 2008)

natürlich obstasalt bananen und kiwi mit essig und öl omg^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> natürlich obstasalt bananen und kiwi mit essig und öl omg^^


wer weiss....
ausserdem gibts süßen essig!
ma ausprobieren.


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Fuer Leute die Diaet machen, ist dieser Thread ungeeignet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Diät? Was ist das? Kann man das essen?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Oktober 2008)

ne da kommt zucker und schlagobes ren sonst nix^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ne da kommt zucker und schlagobes ren sonst nix^^


schlagobes? wtf? O_O


----------



## Tabuno (10. Oktober 2008)

aha heute gehts um essen ok ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer weiss....
> ausserdem gibts süßen essig!
> ma ausprobieren.


Guter, süßen essig, kann man auch zu Eis essen. Schmeckt eig recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Guter, süßen essig, kann man auch zu Eis essen. Schmeckt eig recht gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


probiers mal mit saurem :S


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> schlagobes? wtf? O_O


sahne


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sahne


ne spezielle marke? oder ne spezielle aussprache?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Oktober 2008)

jo sahne, schlagobers heisst weil es geschlagener rahm ist^^


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

> schlagobes? wtf? O_O



schlagobers = sahne = österreichisch


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> probiers mal mit saurem :S


Mach ich, zu Baileyseis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss sicher super schmecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> schlagobers = sahne = österreichisch


aso.
dachte das ist son ostdeutscher dialekt :S


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

Oh noez, ein Österreicher!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Oktober 2008)

psst luca nicht das dden geheimdienst weckst


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh noez, ein Österreicher!


 Das fällt dir aber früh auf.^^


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> psst luca nicht das dden geheimdienst weckst


Gnaaah! Ich heiße nicht 'Luca' verdammt! oO


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gnaaah! Ich heiße nicht 'Luca' verdammt! oO


Luca, es ist keine schande Luca zu heissen, wenn man Luca heisst xD


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Nanu? Tote Hose hier?


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

scheint so...


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

bin grade mit gimp beschäftigt ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Oktober 2008)

ich bin noch da


----------



## Tabuno (10. Oktober 2008)

ich bin ma off fern gucken oder so cya


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Ker, wat doof...

Aha, es lebt doch noch wer.^^


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2008)

ich bin auch noch da xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Oktober 2008)

kucke grad MAI-Hime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> kucke grad MAI-Hime
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wtf was ist das..?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Oktober 2008)

ein anime naürlich^^


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ein anime naürlich^^


Sowas wie agenin K irgendwas^^


----------



## Dracun (11. Oktober 2008)

hey geliebte mitnachtschwärmer...i muss euch mal wat sagen^^...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab sie bekommen...JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

*freudentänze aufführt*^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (11. Oktober 2008)

gz dracun

hätte sie mir auch vorbestelln könne habe aba net genug geld dafür^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

Gz ^^


----------



## Dracun (11. Oktober 2008)

Naja hab mir vorsichtshalber Kohle zurück gelegt^^


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hey geliebte mitnachtschwärmer...i muss euch mal wat sagen^^...
> 
> 
> Ich hab sie bekommen...JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> ...


Was hasten bekommen..? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 konnts net lesen..-.-'

€dith: Weisste was ich loesche es einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (11. Oktober 2008)

stehht doch groß udn deutlich unten dran^^..musst nru mal vergrößern dat bild^^...
*i hab die CE von WotLK^^*

Ach i depp .... die email addy schön geschwärzt nur einmal oben ganz intelligent vergssen^^...silenzz wärste so lieb und qoutest dat pls neu^^


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich auch : D und ich geh pennen, gude nacht


----------



## Manoroth (11. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich auch : D und ich geh pennen, gude nacht



gn8


----------



## Dracun (11. Oktober 2008)

naja bin auch pennen bye bye


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> stehht doch groß udn deutlich unten dran^^..musst nru mal vergrößern dat bild^^...
> *i hab die CE von WotLK^^*


bei mir war da total schlechte quali *heul* und gz xD
Nja ich fuer meinen Teil werd einfach  schnell in der Schulpause ins Einkaufszentrum, gegenueber von meiner Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , rushen und mir da WOTLK holen, bevors ausverkauft ist.... gefuehlte 20% meiner Schule zoggt WoW aber nicht einer ist in meiner Klasse -.-'
Night Rokh und Dracun


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

Gute Nacht ihr beiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2008)

wer isn noch alles da..?


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich, ich, ich! *hüpf*


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2008)

scheint so als waern nur wir 2 uebrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

falsch gescheint


----------



## Manoroth (11. Oktober 2008)

nene nix da mich werdet ihr net so schnell los


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nene nix da mich werdet ihr net so schnell los


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Smm9eY2B-ZE
Antworte ich darauf nur xD


----------



## Schleppel (11. Oktober 2008)

Morgen...


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2008)

Tach!


----------



## Manoroth (11. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> Morgen...



jutn abend


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth, warum hast du Carcha's Signatur?


----------



## Manoroth (11. Oktober 2008)

er hat sie nememr drin und mir gefällt sie und bin auch schweizer^^ falls er sich davon gestört fühlt entferne cih sie selbstverständlich^^


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2008)

Jungs, (und Maedels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ich geh pennen, gute nacht, bis morgen...

Gruss Oro/Josh


----------



## Manoroth (11. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Jungs, (und Maedels
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gn8


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> er hat sie nememr drin und mir gefällt sie und bin auch schweizer^^ falls er sich davon gestört fühlt entferne cih sie selbstverständlich^^


Achso... Nya, er hatte sie nicht mehr weils von Imageshack gelöscht worden ist... Irgendwas von wegen Trafficblub... naja, egal, er hätt sich schon gemeldet nehmsch an...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

bin nu auch heia gute nacht ala luca und manoroth


----------



## Manoroth (11. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> bin nu auch heia gute nacht ala luca und manoroth



gn8


----------



## Shrukan (11. Oktober 2008)

nabend. Shru lässt sich wieder mal hier blicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

Namd Shrukan


----------



## Schleppel (11. Oktober 2008)

tatsächlich^^


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

Nabend Shru. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (11. Oktober 2008)

jutn abend Shrukan


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

Wo seids denn alle?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Oktober 2008)

Hier

Edit: 4.*666* Posts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldman (11. Oktober 2008)

ich muss gleich arbeiten gehen^^ mist und nicht gepennt


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin fast feddisch mim downloaden...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin fast feddisch mim downloaden...



Was saugste denn schickes illegales?^^


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiel grad aufm DS Mario Party.^^


----------



## Schleppel (11. Oktober 2008)

ich hab grad 5e in den Gängen des Bürogebäudes gefunden ...am Boden,lol


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich spiel grad aufm DS Mario Party.^^



*kotz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte eben gerade meine kleine literarische Ader die ich im Anime und Manga Thread ausgetobt habe xD


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Oktober 2008)

So, gerade noch ein paar Pr0ns gelöscht im Forum, Zeit fürs Bettchen!
Gute Nacht!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> So, gerade noch ein paar Pr0ns gelöscht im Forum, Zeit fürs Bettchen!
> Gute Nacht!



Hö? Pornos? Wo? *such*


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

Gute Nacht, Ahra!


----------



## Schleppel (11. Oktober 2008)

kommt das Zam eigentlich hier noch vorbei?^^


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

Lol? In den Thread hier? Wohlkaum.

Edit: Ich bin dann auch mal weg.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Oktober 2008)

ZAM kommt nichtmehr. Die Nacktfotos von ihm in diesem Thread (Sufu ftw) haben ihn verängstigt.

Und ich bin jetzt weg. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Schleppel (11. Oktober 2008)

hm, früher war er öfter ma hier^^


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

Noch jemand wach, oder schon wieder?^^


----------



## Crackmack (11. Oktober 2008)

Juhu 21 uhr und ich bin auch wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin ganz braun


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

Du bistn Brauner? Haider ist tot, schon mitgekriegt? =P


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2008)

Gutn abend verehrte Buffed.de Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edith: Noch 2 Posts und ich hab die 1000-er Grenze wuhu^^


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

*reinschnei* Nabend!


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2008)

Wuhu Deutschland führt 1:0! und wer war der Torschütze... Klar Poldi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

nabend

hey razyl hat gleich 1000 posts


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du bistn Brauner? Haider ist tot, schon mitgekriegt? =P


ein tragischer verlust


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ein tragischer verlust


Owned by Betonpfeiler


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

*schonmal Sekt bereitstell*


----------



## Naho (11. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wuhu Deutschland führt 1:0! und wer war der Torschütze... Klar Poldi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gegen wen spielt Deutschland den?


Österreich hat heute auch gespielt und naja^^


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *schonmal Sekt bereitstell*


nu**en und sekt! die party geht ab!


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

> Gegen wen spielt Deutschland den?



Russland


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2008)

Naho schrieb:


> Gegen wen spielt Deutschland den?
> 
> 
> Österreich hat heute auch gespielt und naja^^


Gegen den EM Halbfinalisten Russland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die die Holland auseinandergenommen haben


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

Razyl, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 1.000sten Post! *Sektkorken knallen lass* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

Bin mal gespannt ob die immernoch so pwnen wie inner em

gz razyl


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

Rofl! Ich lieg am Boden, Naho, deine Signatur sagt alles... Du bestätigst das Bild...


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Razyl, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 1.000sten Post! *Sektkorken knallen lass*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke danke, zuviel der ehre^^


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nu**en und sekt! die party geht ab!


Nu**en? Wo? Ich seh' keine! o.Ô


----------



## Crackmack (11. Oktober 2008)

So bin ma tft zockn


----------



## Naho (11. Oktober 2008)

Hoffe Russland gewinnt *hust*^^

Wie viel hat Österreich eig heute gespielt 1:1 oder?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nu**en? Wo? Ich seh' keine! o.Ô


*zurückzwinker*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So bin ma tft zockn


Vorspielen auf Warcraft IV? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

> So bin ma tft zockn



kampagne oder BNet?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Naho schrieb:


> Hoffe Russland gewinnt *hust*^^
> [...]


bin ich wenigstens ncih alleine


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

zockt hier eigtl jmd urban terror?


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2008)

Naho schrieb:


> Hoffe Russland gewinnt *hust*^^
> 
> Wie viel hat Österreich eig heute gespielt 1:1 oder?


Jop 1:1 gegen Färöer


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2008)

TOOOOOOOR 2:0 für Deutschland Torschütze: BALLACK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> zockt hier eigtl jmd urban terror?


Den Namen hab' ich schon mal gehört, aber irgendwie kann ich ihn nirgendwo einordnen... >.<


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

> zockt hier eigtl jmd urban terror?



nie  gehört, was das?


----------



## Naho (11. Oktober 2008)

Juhu sind wir schon 2^^


man will au ma wieder wcIII zockn nur ´finde ich die cd's nimmer...



So download von bf2 endlich fertig, naja ich geh mal zocken viel spaß euch den rest des tagen ;-)


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> TOOOOOOOR 2:0 für Deutschland Torschütze: BALLACK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mist, Mist und nochmal Mist!!


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

> man will au ma wieder wcIII zockn nur ´finde ich die cd's nimmer...



flas dus noch installiert hast saug dir doch den no cd patch


> Mist, Mist und nochmal Mist!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Den Namen hab' ich schon mal gehört, aber irgendwie kann ich ihn nirgendwo einordnen... >.<






Rhokan schrieb:


> nie  gehört, was das?


war ma ne quake 3 mod afaik
hat was von cs
udn es is kostenlos!!!


----------



## Crackmack (11. Oktober 2008)

kampagne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mist, Mist und nochmal Mist!!


WM wir kommen (naja ist noch lang hin aber vorfreude is ne schöne freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

> kampagne biggrin.gif



genaauuueerr

btw: hoffentlich is das Warcraft IV wahr


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> genaauuueerr
> 
> btw: hoffentlich is das Warcraft IV wahr


Naja vor 2011 würde ich damit nicht rechnen, aber wie eben schon gesagt:
Vorfreude ist auch schön


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

was is los? macht ma stimmung!

was macht ihr grad?
was ladet ihr grade illergalerweise runter/rauf?
wer spielt euch grad an welchen körperteil?
was hört ihr grade?


----------



## Crackmack (11. Oktober 2008)

Blutelfen kampagne besser?^^


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

> was hört ihr grade?



diverse lieder von equilibrium


> Blutelfen kampagne besser?^^



da waren sie wenigstens noch nich so komplett schwul wie in WoW


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich höre gerade: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njPWBTIv9qw 
Ansonsten mach' ich eigentlich nix, außer ein wenig chatten.^^


----------



## Tabuno (11. Oktober 2008)

Als ich heute ein Bnet Match verloren hatte, war die Lust wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

in der hoffnung, dass die russen mal was raushauen hör ich grad
&#1041;&#1088;&#1080;&#1075;&#1072;&#1076;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1088;&#1103;&#1076; - &#1053;&#1077; &#1093;&#1086;&#1095;&#1091;


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

Wenigstens sind die Tiehacks gefixt


----------



## Crackmack (11. Oktober 2008)

Sach ma ala wo warst n du?


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

Tot, bin vor kurzem wieder auferstanden.


----------



## Crackmack (11. Oktober 2008)

mhm illidans käfig hinundher schieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

bin ma urban terror zocken --> r3dic4l


----------



## iliekmilk (11. Oktober 2008)

ich bin noch inner arbeit, garkein bock!

aber wenigstens hab ich inet =D ehehe


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

was arbeitet man denn um die uhrzeit? : O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

pflegehelfer vllt

edit: bin nun auh da hi^^


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

mit internet?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

du brauchst in der pflegehelferei nen PC wie kommste sonst mit den ganzen medikament  eintragungen und verwaltung zurecht bücher schreiben ist netmehr


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

ka kenn ich mi do ned aus

noch wer da?


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

Nöez.


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

Ne, keiner mehr da.


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

> Nöez.





> Ne, keiner mehr da.



Schadö, dann geh ich jetzt meinen Deathknight weiter zoggen, gn8 vorerst^^


----------



## Crackmack (11. Oktober 2008)

gott is akama in wc3 hässlich : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

xD ich schon da


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

> gott is akama in wc3 hässlich : blink.gif



was glaubst du was ich gedacht hab als ich jahre lang wc3 draeneis gewohnt war un dann diese lila tintenfische aus burning crusade behaupten draeneis zu sein?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

hee mal wieder stimmung hier in den thread^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2008)

Ausgerenkte und brachial mit der Tür eingerenkte Schultern tuen weh


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

ja was machst du auch immer so einen scheiss? nimm dir ein beispiel an bernd dem passiert sowas nicht^^

letzte woche war doch erst der nagelsplitter^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2008)

Nass + Herbst + Blatt unter dem Schuh + Treppe = fast tödlich


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

Mit Katzen spielen kann auch teilweise recht schmerzhaft sein.^^


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mit Katzen spielen kann auch teilweise recht schmerzhaft sein.^^


Jap, wenn man sie mit dem Schienbein erwischt, statt mit dem Fuß und die sich dann daran festkrallen... kenn ich... =(


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

die armen Katzen caro du musst die doch net schlagen^^


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

o.O Ich schlag' meine Katzen nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrither (11. Oktober 2008)

ihr redet über sachen ^^


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

Das ist noch gar nichts, glaub mir!


----------



## Chrither (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe keine katzen aber 7 hasen xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

ich hab ein meerschweinchhen, das quiekt.xD


----------



## Chrither (11. Oktober 2008)

meine hasen quieken auch wenn se net gestreichelt wern wollen ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

back from getting pwned by so nem mädel und ihrem freund^^


----------



## Chrither (11. Oktober 2008)

naja ich geh jetz schlafen bin irgendwie müde :/ baba  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

was war denn los?

edit: gute nacht crither


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> was war denn los?


me?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

ja du


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

war grad urban terror zocken und da haben halt son mädel und ihr freund uns alle abgezogen^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

xD


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

wünscht mir erfolg bei der essens suche


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

viel erfolg


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

grml -.-
tofu bratwürstchen gefunden --> gefreut. dann gemerkt ketchup is alle --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nu futter ich brötchen von heut morgen


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

tofu bratwürrstchen? wieso besitzt du so etwas?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

weil ich einen kühlschrank besitze in dem ich vergetarische lebensmittel lagern kann, die kühlung bedürfen.


----------



## LordSirius (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

*mal vorbeiguck*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi dornenrose.

wieso bist du vegetarierer? @ trolli


----------



## LordSirius (11. Oktober 2008)

Na was macht ihr so


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

nichs besonderes ich zb kucke anime und trolli istt ein brötchen^^


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

kein bock auf tote tiere damit ich was zu beißen hab und so.


----------



## LordSirius (11. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kein bock auf tote tiere damit ich was zu beißen hab und so.



Darf ich dich mal was fragen...

Warum essen viele Vegetarier Fisch... ist Fisch nicht auch nur Totes Tier?


----------



## Todesschleicher (11. Oktober 2008)

Dornenrose schrieb:


> Darf ich dich mal was fragen...
> 
> Warum essen viele Vegetarier Fisch... ist Fisch nicht auch nur Totes Tier?


Weil viele Vegetarier inkonsequent und unehrlich zu sich sind...


'SCHLAND!


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Dornenrose schrieb:


> Darf ich dich mal was fragen...
> 
> Warum essen viele Vegetarier Fisch... ist Fisch nicht auch nur Totes Tier?


imho isses das. ich ess auch keine gelatine. ka warum die das machen. ich kann das nich verstehen.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

moin Todesschleciher.

Aber mal zum Thema: ich finde ees auch schade das unzählige tiere getötet werden nur damit wir as zu beissen haben.
aber trotzdem das fleich ist verpackt im supermarkt wenn ich es nicht kaufe wid es auch nicht wieder lebendig.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> moin Todesschleciher.
> 
> Aber mal zum Thema: ich finde ees auch schade das unzählige tiere getötet werden nur damit wir as zu beissen haben.
> aber trotzdem das fleich ist verpackt im supermarkt enn ich es nicht kaufe wid es auch nicht wieder lebendig.


aber jedes stück, dass ich nicht kaufe wird nicht verkauft. das bedeutet verlust für die firma und darauf würde mir geringerer produktion reagiert. udn mein gewissen is beruhigt^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (11. Oktober 2008)

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde kein Vegetarier. Und das ist purer Egoismus. Erstens würden wir schlicht in Abfall verrecken wenn wir das Zeug nicht ans Schlachtvieh verfüttern würden. Zweitens schmeckt mir Fleisch gut. Drittens ist die Jagd seit jeher ein Teil der menschlichen Lebensweise.


----------



## LordSirius (11. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> aber jedes stück, dass ich nicht kaufe wird nicht verkauft. das bedeutet verlust für die firma und darauf würde mir geringerer produktion reagiert. udn mein gewissen is beruhigt^^



oder... das was du nicht Kaufst kauft ein anderer....


Naja ich finde solange die Tiere bis zum Tod ein "gutes" Leben hatten und nicht dicht an dicht gedrängt wurden, soll mans ruhig essen. Aber sieht ja eh jeder anders


----------



## Thraslon (11. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Todesschleicher (11. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!


Moin.

Änder mal deinen Titel in "Isst Scherzkekse aus Leidenschaft", find ich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wir würden in getreide und menschen versinken. bis ein schwein geschlachtet wird frisst es 300kg getreide!


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Dornenrose schrieb:


> oder... das was du nicht Kaufst kauft ein anderer....
> 
> 
> Naja ich finde solange die Tiere bis zum Tod ein "gutes" Leben hatten und nicht dicht an dicht gedrängt wurden, soll mans ruhig essen. Aber sieht ja eh jeder anders


jup ich hab da n anderen ansatz aber die einstellung is schon mal was feines


----------



## Thraslon (11. Oktober 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Änder mal deinen Titel in "Isst Scherzkekse aus Leidenschaft", find ich besser
> 
> ...


Ich hab mir das schon öfters überlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich weiß nich, manche finden das Keksediskriminierend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin,auch wieder da!
Bin ma mein köfte aufessen,auf klo und boxen gucken!!
Für wenn seit ihr?also falls ihr guckt?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

óÒ beim kacken essen und boxen gucken....


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> óÒ beim kacken essen und boxen gucken....


ich esse erstmal dan kake ich und dan guck ich boxen,und trink was dazu,hab extra ne olle stehen lassen wegen boxen ^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (11. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wir würden in getreide und menschen versinken. bis ein schwein geschlachtet wird frisst es 300kg getreide!


Siehst du...and was würde uns das bringen?
Überbevölkerung
Seuchen
Kriege
Rassismus

Ich bin übrigens auch kein Freund von Fleisch aus Massentierhaltung...ich bevorzuge definitiv Wild...aber solange es mir schmeckt, bevorzuge ich es, mir selber Unwissenheit vorzugaukeln


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

loooooooool saytan


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> loooooooool saytan


Ja wassen?xD


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

z0mfg


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> z0mfg


?


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

Was hat das ... teil da..... mit heavy metal zu tun?


----------



## Todesschleicher (11. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ja wassen?xD


Dein Verhalten und deine Signatur könnten in Kombination zu der Bestätigung der Vorurteile dienen, die viele Leute in diesem Forum gegenüber Hoppern hegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Was hat das ... teil da..... mit heavy metal zu tun?


So heißt das album heavy metal payback!Gab shcon uraltes lied von ihm und fler das so hieß und der hat den namen jetzt übernommen


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Dein Verhalten und deine Signatur könnten in Kombination zu der Bestätigung der Vorurteile dienen, die viele Leute in diesem Forum gegenüber Hoppern hegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bin kein echter hopper der nur hopp hört,hör auch genug metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was für ein verhalten?Ich hab nur gesagt das ich lieber boxen gucke als mich grad mit ner anderen zu treffen oO


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

> So heißt das album heavy metal payback!Gab shcon uraltes lied von ihm und fler das so hieß und der hat den namen jetzt übernommen



ja ne, is kla, lesen kann ich schon ein paar wochen, aber was _außer dem name_ hat das mit guter musik (aka metal) zu tun?^^


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> ja ne, is kla, lesen kann ich schon ein paar wochen, aber was _außer dem name_ hat das mit guter musik (aka metal) zu tun?^^


Kp,hab ich das album gemacht?Heiß ich bushido?


----------



## Todesschleicher (11. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Bin kein echter hopper der nur hopp hört,hör auch genug metal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nicht alle teilen uns ihr Vorhaben mit, ihre Exkremente in eine gewisse Keramikschüssel zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (11. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Kp,hab ich das album gemacht?Heiß ich bushido?



wer weiß vlt bist du ja undercover


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich schätze mal du hast es angehört oder....? 
Normaleweise lässt sich da meistens so Genremäßig ein gewisser Unterschied zwischen Hip-Hop und Metal raushören : /


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

So, gute Nacht, ihr Lieben, ich geh' mal ins Bettchen - und haut euch nicht zu sehr die Köpfe ein, wenn ich weg bin!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

Dornenrose schrieb:


> wer weiß vlt bist du ja undercover


Man,musst du das allen verraten?woher wusstest du das?-.-


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> So, gute Nacht, ihr Lieben, ich geh' mal ins Bettchen - und haut euch nicht zu sehr die Köpfe ein, wenn ich weg bin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schlaf gut!


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

gn8 @ ala

ich geh auch mal wieder beta zockn


----------



## LordSirius (11. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Man,musst du das allen verraten?woher wusstest du das?-.-



Das hat mir ein Hund gebellt


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal du hast es angehört oder....?
> Normaleweise lässt sich da meistens so Genremäßig ein gewisser Unterschied zwischen Hip-Hop und Metal raushören : /


ja hab ich,hip hop besteht aus beats(naja in dem album hat dern orchesta angagiert) und metal aus instrumenten.
Aber das erklärt nicht warum er es so nennt.


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

Dornenrose schrieb:


> Das hat mir ein Hund gebellt


Na super neue verkleidung aussuchen...


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> So, gute Nacht, ihr Lieben, ich geh' mal ins Bettchen - und haut euch nicht zu sehr die Köpfe ein, wenn ich weg bin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tschüssi


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

eventuell als wookie ....


----------



## Thraslon (11. Oktober 2008)

Dornenrose schrieb:


> wer weiß vlt bist du ja undercover


und die unauffäligste tarnung ist natürlich, den eigenen namen in seine sig zu nehmen :>


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> und die unauffäligste tarnung ist natürlich, den eigenen namen in seine sig zu nehmen :>


Nene ich bin chewbacca nur als rapper verkleidet!


----------



## LordSirius (11. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> und die unauffäligste tarnung ist natürlich, den eigenen namen in seine sig zu nehmen :>



na Klar^^


Ich wünsch euch noch viel Spaß bin dann mal weg


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

Dornenrose schrieb:


> na Klar^^
> 
> 
> Ich wünsch euch noch viel Spaß bin dann mal weg


Gute nacht>!


----------



## Thraslon (11. Oktober 2008)

Dornenrose schrieb:


> na Klar^^
> 
> 
> Ich wünsch euch noch viel Spaß bin dann mal weg


nächtle


----------



## Todesschleicher (11. Oktober 2008)

Fresh Dumbledore feat. Hermine G. - Wenn du denkst

Oh YEAH !


----------



## Thraslon (11. Oktober 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Fresh Dumbledore feat. Hermine G. - Wenn du denkst
> 
> Oh YEAH !


! 
Zu geil echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Oktober 2008)

höhr dir lieber Gina lisa lied ^^


----------



## Thraslon (11. Oktober 2008)

achja ich denke klitschko gewinnt, bin auch für ihn :>


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

rabbit junk - hero in mr sholensk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msVTZi1rjA4

<3


----------



## Todesschleicher (11. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> rabbit junk - hero in mr sholensk
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msVTZi1rjA4
> 
> <3


Ich mag es o.o


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

geht ja auch ab!


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> höhr dir lieber Gina lisa lied ^^


Von dieser gina lisa?also die die auchn porno hat?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Von dieser gina lisa?also die die auchn porno hat?^^


gebt mir lieber n link zu dem porno. will den ma gesehn haben. vllt is er ja besser als der von paris^^


----------



## Thraslon (11. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gebt mir lieber n link zu dem porno. will den ma gesehn haben. vllt is er ja besser als der von paris^^


ich denke das wird er definitiv sein, egal wie schlecht er ist O.o


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gebt mir lieber n link zu dem porno. will den ma gesehn haben. vllt is er ja besser als der von paris^^


ja warte per pn^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (11. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Von dieser gina lisa?also die die auchn porno hat?^^


wtf?
Gina Lisa /= GIna Wild ?!


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> ich denke das wird er definitiv sein, egal wie schlecht er ist O.o


nein der ist sau schlecht son fetter mann und sie und man sieht da eh nix ...vorallem der fette mann ist eklig xD behaarter fetter mann


----------



## Crackmack (11. Oktober 2008)

Mhm die Rexxar kampagne is iwie cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (11. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nein der ist sau schlecht son fetter mann und sie und man sieht da eh nix ...vorallem der fette mann ist eklig xD behaarter fetter mann


bei paris is auch nix zu sehn O.o

klitschko gewonnen? wtf, sagte ich es nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Mhm die Rexxar kampagne is iwie cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist zwar etwas ausm thema aber ja, ist sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> bei paris is auch nix zu sehn O.o
> 
> klitschko gewonnen? wtf, sagte ich es nicht?
> 
> ...


paris ist mehr zu sehen als bei lisa ^^


----------



## Lurock (12. Oktober 2008)

Buuuuuuuuhhhhh! Der schwarze Albtraum hat aufgegeben... lol...


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

meinst du gina lisa, diese, ähm, frau... die jez im fern is weil sie bei gnt war?
oder gina wild?!


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Buuuuuuuuhhhhh! Der schwarze Albtraum hat aufgegeben... lol...


Nigrianische wenn ich bitten darf :>


----------



## Lurock (12. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Nigrianische wenn ich bitten darf :>


Nigerianische heißt das.... Schon klar... Aber, omg, aufgegeben...


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> meinst du gina lisa, diese, ähm, frau... die jez im fern is weil sie bei gnt war?
> oder gina wild?!


ja genau die aus gnt!


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nigerianische heißt das.... Schon klar... Aber, omg, aufgegeben...


aufgegeben,ich komm vom klo will noch schnell aufessen weil die labern noch und aufeinmal aufgegeben ?oO
nach wievielten runde?


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nigerianische heißt das.... Schon klar... Aber, omg, aufgegeben...


Meinte ich ja :> naja wenn er halt nicht mehr kann, bevor er ins Krankenhaus geschlagen wird...


Saytan schrieb:


> ja genau die aus gnt!


Achso, wusste gar nich, dass die einen hat O.o


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Meinte ich ja :> naja wenn er halt nicht mehr kann, bevor er ins Krankenhaus geschlagen wird...
> 
> Achso, wusste gar nich, dass die einen hat O.o


jo,war im fernsehen und stand überall im internet,aber egal hast nichts verpasst ^^das ding könnte man mit 2 girls one cup vergleichen der mann ist echt eklig mit seinem schwabbel-.-


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> jo,war im fernsehen und stand überall im internet,aber egal hast nichts verpasst ^^das ding könnte man mit 2 girls one cup vergleichen der mann ist echt eklig mit seinem schwabbel-.-


hör bloß auf O.o


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> jo,war im fernsehen und stand überall im internet,aber egal hast nichts verpasst ^^das ding könnte man mit 2 girls one cup vergleichen der mann ist echt eklig mit seinem schwabbel-.-


ncihts gegen 2 girls 1 cup und die cupchicks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> das ding könnte man mit 2 girls one cup vergleichen der mann ist echt eklig mit seinem schwabbel-.-


2G1C ist Kult! Gina Lisa ist ne bescheuerte, dumme Schlampe! Die gehört erschossen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Oktober 2008)

luca its going to be angry^^


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 2G1C ist Kult! Gina Lisa ist ne bescheuerte, dumme Schlampe! Die gehört erschossen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab 2G1C ausversehen*hust* in der schule gespielt im pc raum wo auch die kleinen kiddis rumlaufen^^


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hab 2G1C ausversehen*hust* in der schule gespielt im pc raum wo auch die kleinen kiddis rumlaufen^^


Die müssen ja auch früh genug wissen was Sache is O.o


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Die müssen ja auch früh genug wissen was Sache is O.o


da haste auch recht,obwohl,sonst denken die noch sex ist ins glas scheißen und essen.Das sind 5 und 6.klässler,sind zwar gymnasium aber trotzdem ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Oktober 2008)

genau


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> da haste auch recht,obwohl,sonst denken die noch sex ist ins glas scheißen und essen.Das sind 5 und 6.klässler,sind zwar gymnasium aber trotzdem ^^


etwa nich? óÒ


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> etwa nich? óÒ


ich wunder mich auch grade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> etwa nich? óÒ


öhhhmm.....ja na klar 
Er:schatz haste bock auf sex?
sie:na klar ich hol schonmal das glas
Er:Okay ich hol schonmal die abfhürmittel
siekay ich die schlagsahne
er:aber diesmal benutzt du auch die abführ mittel und danach nehme ich dich von hinten!


ahja^^

wie sie alle jetzt mitr pns schicken um link zu gina lisa pron zu bekommen


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wie sie alle jetzt mitr pns schicken um link zu gina lisa pron zu bekommen


Schlimmes Forum hier, echt!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Oktober 2008)

ja saytan leenkt uns af die böse schiene^^ sonst sind wir engelein^^


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ja saytan leenkt uns af die böse schiene^^ sonst sind wir engelein^^


Ich heiße ja nicht umsonst saytan!


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich heiße ja nicht umsonst saytan!


*wird grade die Bedeutung seines namens bewusst*

*scared*


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> *wird grade die Bedeutung seines namens bewusst*
> 
> *scared*


Gruselig ne?

BUH!!!^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Oktober 2008)

verstehe ich nicht saytan ergibt keinen sinn


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Gruselig ne?
> 
> BUH!!!^^


ich komm gleich mit knoblauch und nem kreuz!
ach ne, das warn vampire, das muss man sich aber auch mal alles merken...


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> verstehe ich nicht saytan ergibt keinen sinn


saytan=scheitan=arabisch für satan oO


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

omg wie schlecht. der von paris is i-wie doch besser XD


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> omg wie schlecht. der von paris is i-wie doch besser XD


ich dachte nicht, dass ich das in meinem leben nochmal hören darf O.o


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> ich dachte nicht, dass ich das in meinem leben nochmal hören darf O.o


vor allem der kerl is voll die atze XD


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> vor allem der kerl is voll die atze XD


sie hat halt keinen geschmack, und scheiße aussehn tut sie auch noch, meine meinung!


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

jo is auch nich grad mein typ


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab euch ja gewarnt ne?


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich hab euch ja gewarnt ne?


stimmt :> naja bin mal bissl daddeln...


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

rechts, link, fetter uppercut, er taumelt, rechter haken, und er liegt!1...3...7..10! K.O.


----------



## Todesschleicher (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich geh pennen....war heut laaange unterwegs und hab gestern schon nicht lang geschlafen 

Nachti^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> rechts, link, fetter uppercut, er taumelt, rechter haken, und er liegt!1...3...7..10! K.O.


öhm... wat?


btw hallo


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> öhm... wat?
> 
> 
> btw hallo


klitschko gegen den andern da


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Ich geh pennen....war heut laaange unterwegs und hab gestern schon nicht lang geschlafen
> 
> Nachti^^


nächtle




Grüne schrieb:


> öhm... wat?
> 
> 
> btw hallo



hab dich schon vermisst, ich daddle grade FN 2 :>


riesentrolli schrieb:


> klitschko gegen den andern da


Ne, da sahs anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> klitschko gegen den andern da


ach son rotz guck ich net... lieber sport ist mord, da gehts mehr ab xD


sowas zum beispiel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJNxay5JWOI
und achja, der ist net tot, kam nml auch ma bei sport ist mord.
der hatte nur n paar brüche und n dickes blaues auge


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> [...]
> Ne, da sahs anders aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


worum gings denn dann????????????????????????????


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> worum gings denn dann????????????????????????????


ich daddel Fn 2 :>

Fight night round 2!

BOXEN!


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> ich daddel Fn 2 :>
> 
> Fight night roun 2!
> 
> BOXEN!


....


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ....


Banausen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Banausen!


echt ma... bei so einem hochansoruchsvollem und klasse spiel.


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> echt ma... bei so einem hochansoruchsvollem und klasse spiel.


immernoch das beste was es bei boxspielen gibt, fn3 auf xbox is der größte scheiß den ich je gesehn habe und auf der 360 kann ichs noch nich daddeln :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

tse, box spiele...
spiel mass effect, eternal sonata oder sowas


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

sportspiele suck0rn


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sportspiele suck0rn


tzz

riesentrolli du wirst beim liederraten gebraucht, du weißt das :>


----------



## Silenzz (12. Oktober 2008)

n'abend
@ Saytan, haste HMP schon durchgehört..? Wenn ja ist es kaufenswert..?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Oktober 2008)

so gehe nun heia


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

gn8^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> n'abend
> @ Saytan, haste HMP schon durchgehört..? Wenn ja ist es kaufenswert..?^^


es is von bushido = nein


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> n'abend
> @ Saytan, haste HMP schon durchgehört..? Wenn ja ist es kaufenswert..?^^


Klar hab ichs durchgehört schon 1000000mal ^^

ja es ist es wert,am besten die limited edition!

Scohn lieder wie:
Bushido und Karel Gott-Für immer Jung
Bushido-4.3.2.1. (Vielen Dank Aggro Berlin!)
Bushido-Hai Life
Bushido-Oliver Pocher-Kennst du die Stars

sind einfach klasse und der rest ist auch super.es ist nicht mit den anderen Alben gelichzusetzen!
Er aht dafür ja ein Orchesta angeschleppt und da findest du viele kommentare zu aggro usw.
Und uach schöne lieder sind dabei wie z.B.

Es kommt wie es kommt für seine Krebs kranke Mutter oder Jenny oder ich hoffe es geht dir gut.

Lieder wie
HM
gangsta
apres ski
so ghetto
mann im spiegel
paragraph 117
boomerang und hai life sind die eher "brutaleren" texte.

Das Lied von Karel Gott mit Bushido hat mich sehr positiv überrascht und mit Oliver Pocher ist auch sehr gut,pocher machtsich über mark medlock und viele weitere lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> es is von bushido = nein


trolli nur weil du kein hip hop hröst musste doch nicht nein sagen!Er mag hip hop


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> trolli nur weil du kein hip hop hröst musste doch nicht nein sagen!Er mag hip hop


ich und kein hip hop? wtf?
http://www.lastfm.de/user/riesentrolli

ich hab sogar bushido schon mal richtig getaggt^^

EDIT: allein in den top 10 der wochencharts 2 hip hop artists: independenzia und kurzer prozess


----------



## Lurock (12. Oktober 2008)

Btw, wo du grad hier Saytan, am Montag Morgen No Mercy geguckt?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

von bushido mag ich nur ein lied: -> denk an mich


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Btw, wo du grad hier Saytan, am Montag Morgen No Mercy geguckt?


nicht am montag morgen aber wiederholung auf premiere ja^^


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich und kein hip hop? wtf?
> http://www.lastfm.de/user/riesentrolli
> 
> ich hab sogar bushido schon mal richtig getaggt^^
> ...


Hörst du ausser kiz überhaupt german rap?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hörst du ausser kiz überhaupt german rap?


muss man ausser k.i.z. sowas hören?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hörst du ausser kiz überhaupt german rap?


ähm independenzia und kurzer prozess zum beispiel? óÒ


----------



## Silenzz (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Klar hab ichs durchgehört schon 1000000mal ^^
> 
> ja es ist es wert,am besten die limited edition!
> 
> ...


Special Edition hol bzw krieg ich dann für meinen Geburtstag hrhrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nicht am montag morgen aber wiederholung auf premiere ja^^


Zomg, das war derbst geil! Bloß scheiße, dass Jericho seinen Titel verteidigen konnte...


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Zomg, das war derbst geil! Bloß scheiße, dass Jericho seinen Titel verteidigen konnte...


Hmm ich mag jericho,obwohl nur wegen dem lied break the walls down^^


----------



## Silenzz (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> muss man ausser k.i.z. sowas hören?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ganz ehrlich, so gut find ich KIZ gar nicht, die Rappen (aus meiner Sicht) ohne Sinn, und so gut flown  die auch nicht, da ist Jones z.B. um längen besser und das ist ein reiner Kommerzrapper....


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Special Edition hol bzw krieg ich dann für meinen Geburtstag hrhrhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zum geburtstag hol ich mir lieber ne alpha jacke hrhr und neue shox und ne jogging hose :>^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, so gut find ich KIZ gar nicht, die Rappen (aus meiner Sicht) ohne Sinn, und so gut flown  die auch nicht, da ist Jones z.B. um längen besser und das ist ein reiner Kommerzrapper....


Nun, sie rappen vll nicht so gut, dafür find ich ihre texte um längen geiler als die der meisten anderen. <.<


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, so gut find ich KIZ gar nicht, die Rappen (aus meiner Sicht) ohne Sinn, und so gut flown  die auch nicht, da ist Jones z.B. um längen besser und das ist ein reiner Kommerzrapper....


OMFG,die meinen das nicht so ernst,die machen eher aus fun^^.Soll kein sinn haben.


----------



## Silenzz (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Zum geburtstag hol ich mir lieber ne alpha jacke hrhr und neue shox und ne jogging hose :>^^


Nja Ich krieg neue Schuhe FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUBBBBBBBBBBUUUUUUUUUUUUUU ftw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ne Hose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alpha Jacke nicht hab ne gefakte von Tommy Hilfigar xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> OMFG,die meinen das nicht so ernst,die machen eher aus fun^^.Soll kein sinn haben.


naja, so sinnlos ist das auch nicht immer von denen, meist ist auch derber humor und nette ironie auf die restliche szene dabei <.<


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nun, sie rappen vll nicht so gut, dafür find ich ihre texte um längen geiler als die der meisten anderen. <.<


qft


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nja Ich krieg neue Schuhe FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUBBBBBBBBBBUUUUUUUUUUUUUU ftw.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ihhhhhh ^^^


picaldi hosen ftw!

jaja berliner style :>^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Zum geburtstag hol ich mir lieber ne alpha jacke hrhr und neue shox und ne jogging hose :>^^


dann bitte noch hose in die socken, vokuhila, musik mim handy hören, kappe so aufsetzen, dass sie beim kleinsten windstoß wegweht und fertig ist der kanacke.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> jaja berliner style :>^^


wieso berliner? frankfurt hat euch schon längst aufgeholt x_X


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann bitte noch hose in die socken, vokuhila, musik mim handy hören, kappe so aufsetzen, dass sie beim kleinsten windstoß wegweht und fertig ist der kanacke.


hose in socken,macht keiner mehr
musik mim handy hören brauch ich nicht hab ipod
kappe trägt auch keiner mehr nur noch die xxxxxl baggiträger und xxxxxxxl t-shirts träger mit xxxxxxxl baseball jacke in blau träger.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hose in socken,macht keiner mehr
> musik mim handy hören brauch ich nicht hab ipod
> kappe trägt auch keiner mehr nur noch die xxxxxl baggiträger und xxxxxxxl t-shirts träger mit xxxxxxxl baseball jacke in blau träger.


dann wohnste aber nicht kreuzberg oder <.<


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso berliner? frankfurt hat euch schon längst aufgeholt x_X


Hey in frankfurt gibts aber kein picaldi oder?

ausserdem kommt das von uns hier!
Wie sagt unser fler neben süddberlin maskulin?xD:berlin bleibt hart?^^

nanananan bei uns sind die phözeren kanacken also ruhe!ich war doch da wegen nem  kumpel von mir,der uach wow zockt und umgezogen ist^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann wohnste aber nicht kreuzberg oder <.<


um so leute zu sehn muss man noch nich ma in kreuzberg wohnen^^


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann wohnste aber nicht kreuzberg oder <.<


neuköln :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hey in frankfurt gibts aber kein picaldi oder?
> 
> ausserdem kommt das von uns hier!
> Wie sagt unser fler neben süddberlin maskulin?xD:berlin bleibt hart?^^
> ...


frankfurt ist die stadt mit der größten skyline und der höchsten verbrechensrate, also mowl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

achso boxerschnitt hast du vergessen,den trg ich nähmlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> neuköln :>


lol neukölln mit 2 l bitte sehr XD


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> frankfurt ist die stadt mit der größten skyline und der höchsten verbrechensrate, also mowl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ihr wollt nus nachmachen,trotzdem sind wir härter!und wri gehören zum teil der türkei !


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> achso boxerschnitt hast du vergessen,den trg ich nähmlich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


er sagte vokuhila. das muss ghetto hans heutzuge haben


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> lol neukölln mit 2 l bitte sehr XD


genau dafür hab ich den rechtschreibfehler eingebaut!Damit ihr schln aufmerksam seit und ihn findet


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ihr wollt nus nachmachen,trotzdem sind wir härter!und wri gehören zum teil der türkei !


nicht nur  zum teil, berlin ist glaube ich die stadt mit den 3. meisten türken.
aber wieso seid ihr härter? erklär das ma?^^


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> er sagte vokuhila. das muss ghetto hans heutzuge haben


nein nein nein,ein echter kanacke trägt nen boxer wie bushido oder massiv!
Alle kanacken die ich kenne tragen boxerschnitt!
Ich hab seite 0,8 und oben 3 oder 5


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

ach die härteste stadt ist eh hamburg, die ham fischmarktmafia... rofl


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nicht nur  zum teil, berlin ist glaube ich die stadt mit den 3. meisten türken.
> aber wieso seid ihr härter? erklär das ma?^^


wir sind die kanacken die mti fetten silberketten voll verkrümmten autofelgen die mit rambo messer stechen,die kanacken mit aufwärtshacken und lederjacken,boxerschnitt die mit den picaldi sachen!Tätowierte assoziale mittelschicht ungestrecktes kokaine gibt es sicherlich!

darf ich vorstellen,textpassage von massiv,das erklärts


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach die härteste stadt ist eh hamburg, die ham fischmarktmafia... rofl


so etwas gibt es?nicht dein ernst oder?oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wir sind die kanacken die mti fetten silberketten voll verkrümmten autofelgen die mit rambo messer stechen,die kanacken mit aufwärtshacken und lederjacken die mit den picaldi sachen!Tätowierte assoziale mittelschicht undgestecktes kokaine gibt es sicherlich!
> 
> darf ich vorstellen,textpassage von massiv,das erklärts


ROFL nc...
was willst du machen ftw x)


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> so etwas gibt es?nicht dein ernst oder?oO


ne, ich spiel damit auf  an <.<


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Stiwchwort was willst du machen:


Achtung an Kotti 
Ich ficke dein Leben 
Ich komm' mit den Cousins 
Die dich erst schlagen und dann reden 
Ey yo kennst du Den und Den 
(Nein?) 
Dann bist du ein Opfer 
Ich bin 10 % Gehirn 
Und 90 % Boxer 
Also gib mir dein (Handy) 
Nutte es ist (Ghetto) 
Die Hosen in meinen Socken 
Im Solarium gebacken 
Der BMW is' gemietet


Du Opfer was willst du machen? 
Überall sind Kanacken 
Deine Mama soll losgehn' 
und die Wertsachen wegpacken 
Wir ziehen Koks, E und Speed 
Das Leben eines Gee's 
Wir boxen dich zu Kartoffelbrei 
Ali, Murat, Rajid

Stich Stich Stich Stich Stich Stich Stich 
Stich Stich Stich Stich Stich 

Cordon, Picaldi (Beste) 
Versace, Colucci (Killer) 
Diesel, Armani, Jacke von Alpha Industries (Beste Marke)


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach die härteste stadt ist eh hamburg, die ham fischmarktmafia... rofl


Du sagst es! ihr habt keine Ahnung was hier abgeht!



Saytan schrieb:


> so etwas gibt es?nicht dein ernst oder?oO


Du hast ja keine Ahnung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Stiwchwort was willst du machen:
> 
> 
> Achtung an Kotti
> ...


schönste ironie in diesem lied...
btw heisst es acht uhr am cotti


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> schönste ironie in diesem lied...
> btw heisst es acht uhr am cotti


hmm ich weiss habs aber abkopiert von der musik lyrics seite da


----------



## Silenzz (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne Brille? FFM4LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich hab selbst in frankfurt Gallus gewohnt nette Gegend btw. Berlin hat 3 Mio Bürger und ist in der Kriminalitätsrate weit hinter Frankfurt und in Frankfurt dürften mind soviel Türken wie in Berlin wohnen.... Da hastus du Berliner du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hmm ich weiss habs aber abkopiert von der musik lyrics seite da


hättest trotzdem cotti hinschreiben können. is nich schreibgeschützt....


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Grüne Brille? FFM4LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ich hab selbst in frankfurt Gallus gewohnt nette Gegend btw. Berlin hat 3 Mio Bürger und ist in der Kriminalitätsrate weit hinter Frankfurt und in Frankfurt dürften mind soviel Türken wie in Berlin wohnen.... Da hastus du Berliner du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


in frankfurt wohnen weniger türken... aber kanacke =/ türke ;D
aber frankfurt ist und blebt hauptstadt des verbrechens.
und gallus is natürlich auch n schönes viertel... vor allem nach 24 uhr^^


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Grüne Brille? FFM4LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ich hab selbst in frankfurt Gallus gewohnt nette Gegend btw. Berlin hat 3 Mio Bürger und ist in der Kriminalitätsrate weit hinter Frankfurt und in Frankfurt dürften mind soviel Türken wie in Berlin wohnen.... Da hastus du Berliner du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ey wir haben die kanacken mit boxerschnitt picaldi ketten alphas cordon fitness monster und natürlich die ganzen berliner rapper,nenn mir einen guten rapper aus frankfurt auuuuuuserdem haben wir mehr araber!


----------



## Lurock (12. Oktober 2008)

Boah Leute.... oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ey wir haben die kanacken mit boxerschnitt picaldi ketten alphas cordon fitness monster und natürlich die ganzen berliner rapper,nenn mir einen guten rapper aus frankfurt!


"gut" ist verschieden definiert, ich könnte dir azad nennen, und du könntest sagen, er wäre schlecht, also kannst über sowas nur streiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> "gut" ist verschieden definiert, ich könnte dir azad nennen, und du könntest sagen, er wäre schlecht, also kannst über sowas nur streiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


azad ist der einzigste,ich find ich nicht gut aber ich hätte leiberschreiben sollen prominenter rapper bze erfolgreicher rapper^^formulierungsfehler


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> azad ist der einzigste,ich find ich nicht gut aber ich hätte leiberschreiben sollen prominenter rapper bze erfolgreicher rapper^^formulierungsfehler


unerfolgreich und unbekannt ist er nicht.
und dass man bekannt ist heisst nicht, dass man gut ist... -.-


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> unerfolgreich und unbekannt ist er nicht.
> und dass man bekannt ist heisst nicht, dass man gut ist... -.-


so meinte ichs nicht,er ist erfolgreich naja nicht mehr soooo aber bekannt schon,aber ich sagte ja ich hätte das gut gegen bekannt ersetzen sollen weil gut lässt isch drüber streiten da haste recht -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> so meinte ichs nicht,er ist erfolgreich naja nicht mehr soooo aber bekannt schon,aber ich sagte ja ich hätte das gut gegen bekannt ersetzen sollen weil gut lässt isch drüber streiten da haste recht -.-


ach da sch.. doch der hund drauf 
berlin hat ja auch gute seiten: k.i.z.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

so, da sport ist mord läuft sag ich ma gn8
und viel spaß noch^^


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Boah Leute.... oO



...


Grüne schrieb:


> so, da sport ist mord läuft sag ich ma gn8
> und viel spaß noch^^


nächtle


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> so, da sport ist mord läuft sag ich ma gn8
> und viel spaß noch^^


nacht

ne frage:was findet ihr als desktop hintergrund besser

das



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nacht
> 
> ne frage:was findet ihr als desktop hintergrund besser
> 
> ...


sind ihre möpse auf dem unteren i-wie dicker?! O.o


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> sind ihre möpse auf dem unteren i-wie dicker?! O.o


nö sie steht nur so das aussieht und wennschon ändert nix an der geilheit^^


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

ich hasse fn2, erinnert mich, dass ich das nie wieder spiele -.-
wtf

naja bin dann auch off, müde...

viel spaß euch (nachtschwärmern)noch


----------



## Silenzz (12. Oktober 2008)

Scheint so äls wären der Berliner und der Frankfurter die einzigen die übrig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

NEIN!


----------



## Lurock (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auch noch da...


----------



## Silenzz (12. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> NEIN!


SSSSSSEEEEEEEELLLLLLLOOOOORRRRRRRRRRR Haste noch n paar Duftkerzen..? hrrrhrrrhrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> SSSSSSEEEEEEEELLLLLLLOOOOORRRRRRRRRRR Haste noch n paar Duftkerzen..? hrrrhrrrhrrr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gegen meine gute Axt kannst du nichts machen *nach dir werf*


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

ihr habt echt einen anna waffel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> ihr habt echt einen anna waffel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


NIEMAAALS! *Thraslon mit Hilfe eines Gefrierstrahles aus einer selbstgebauten Gefrierstrahlstrahlenschießkanone einfrier*


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> NIEMAAALS! *Thraslon mit Hilfe eines Gefrierstrahles aus einer selbstgebauten Gefrierstrahlstrahlenschießkanone einfrier*


resist!


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag dazu nur *wjsniaoung*


----------



## Lurock (12. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> resist!


Oh noez! *weglauf, versteck und Aluminiumhut aufsetz* Kein Chinese wird meine Gedanken lesen!


----------



## Silenzz (12. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh noez! *weglauf, versteck und Aluminiumhut aufsetz* Kein Chinese wird meine Gedanken lesen!


Aber ein Engländer der ausm Gallusviertel kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit meinem T4 Pala Schutz bin ich unbesiegbar *schnell zum Schrank lauf T4 Pala Equip anzieh*
*Selors Axt ausweich* Haha,  ich habe 20% Ausweichchance!


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich sag dazu nur *wjsniaoung*



Pass auf, gleich seh ich wieder Laserschwerter


Lurock schrieb:


> Oh noez! *weglauf, versteck und Aluminiumhut aufsetz* Kein Chinese wird meine Gedanken lesen!


Wir haben Technik, die wird kein Hut dieser Welt aufhalten! Aluminium, hmm...


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Pass auf, gleich seh ich wieder Laserschwerter



Na wenigstens hat man erkannt welches Geräusch es sein soll xD


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Na wenigstens hat man erkannt welches Geräusch es sein soll xD


Ich hab Fantasie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann auch an den Kräutern liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Oktober 2008)

Now Playing: 
Excrementory Grindfuckers - The Excrementory Grindfuckers Open The Stomachs Of "Natural Born Anus" And Strangle Them With Their Guts

Yeah!


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Afroman - Because I Got High (Uncensored)

:>


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frag mich zwar wie das in meine Kuschelrockplaylist gelangt ist aber nagut


----------



## Lurock (12. Oktober 2008)

So, ich guck mir noch die letzten Smackdown- und RAW-Matches an, die ich verpasst hab und verpiss mich dann in die Heia!
Bis moschen!


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Oktober 2008)

Nacht ihr Lieben, träumt was suesses.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

nächtle =)

naja für mich ist jez auch endgültig zeit
also machts gut x]


----------



## Silenzz (12. Oktober 2008)

alle weg? :-(


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

Let's get ready to rumble! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

wah 2 mins zu früh oder? x_X


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

laut meiner uhr nich
^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Oktober 2008)

moin


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

Deine Uhr geht aber falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

<mal vorbei guck>


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Deine Uhr geht aber falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der hat eh nur eine selbstgemalte <.<


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Oktober 2008)

ähm hattest du nicht gestern noch 84 beiträge?


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

Zeit ist unwichtig,wenn man mit seinem Verstand das Universum und dessen Probleme erforscht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer?


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (12. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ähm hattest du nicht gestern noch 84 beiträge?


wer :x


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

erm joa welcome graf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Oktober 2008)

du graf oder gibts von dir 2?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLf8ztEWRUU...feature=related
Peter fox endgeil


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> du graf oder gibts von dir 2?


der ist schizophren und hat einen acc für eine gute und einen für seine böse seite :X


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

na wer von euch hat gestern den geilen boxkampf gesehn? *smalltalkFTW*


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (12. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> du graf oder gibts von dir 2?



hmm wenn du meinen anderen Acc mit dem Namen Dornenrose meinst.... auf den Namen hat ich kein bock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


d.h. neuer acc musste her :x


----------



## Happening (12. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> du graf oder gibts von dir 2?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLf8ztEWRUU...feature=related
> Peter fox endgeil


Da gibbet 2 glaub ich
namd


----------



## Alanium (12. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend alle miteinander!


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> der ist schizophren und hat einen acc für eine gute und einen für seine böse seite :X



-.-' woher weist du das?

aber das dumme ist... ich hab nur Zwei böse Seiten...  =P


----------



## mookuh (12. Oktober 2008)

Abend zusammen


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Mookuh,Alanium und Happening


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

Shit ich hab den anfang verpasst >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Graf-von-Krolock schrieb:


> -.-' woher weist du das?
> 
> aber das dumme ist... ich hab nur Zwei böse Seiten...  =P


gut: 1. acc für die blutaxtmassenmörder seite
2. acc für den klavierseitenlautloskiller


----------



## Happening (12. Oktober 2008)

Btw:
ich hab den boxkampf nicht gesehen >.<


----------



## mookuh (12. Oktober 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Btw:
> ich hab den boxkampf nicht gesehen >.<



den gestern?


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gut: 1. acc für die blutaxtmassenmörder seite
> 2. acc für den klavierseitenlautloskiller



ach mit dem 1. aka Dornenrose sauge von Tieren Blut
mit dem 2. aka Graf von Krolock sauge ich von Menschen, oder von Leuten die denken sie wären Menschen


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

huhu , bin auch mal wieder im lande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (12. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> den gestern?


jop.. es hat doch eben einer gefragt wer den gesehen hat


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Laaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig


der kampf oder was?


----------



## Lurock (12. Oktober 2008)

Namd


----------



## mookuh (12. Oktober 2008)

Graf-von-Krolock schrieb:


> ach mit dem 1. aka Dornenrose sauge von Tieren Blut
> mit dem 2. aka Graf von Krolock sauge ich von Menschen, oder von Leuten die denken sie wären Menschen



zu was zähle ich *grins*


----------



## mookuh (12. Oktober 2008)

abend lurock


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> zu was zähle ich *grins*


du zählst zu den lebensmitteln <.<


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

phisolphier *gedanken* *ordnen* *write('Hallo Welt!');* puh so jez gehts wieder ... lasst uns philosophieren und diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (12. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> zu was zähle ich *grins*



Bei dir Sauge ich blut wenn ich Lust hab egal mit welchem Acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Oktober 2008)

habe mich heute bei RED FIST beworben hat bei PeG nichtmehr gepasst..


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Oktober 2008)

*schnarch* GZ Ahramanyu zu den 1337 Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du zählst zu den lebensmitteln <.<



Noch bin ich in Rohform und kein burger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> phisolphier *gedanken* *ordnen* *write('Hallo Welt!');* puh so jez gehts wieder ... lasst uns philosophieren und diskutieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


war bei dir zuhause wieder der kolumbianische lieferservice? :O


----------



## Happening (12. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> Noch bin ich in Rohform und kein burger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


noch.. *dasbeilraushol*


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> der kampf oder was?



Ja... das ist doch langweilig, wenn sich zwei mit butterweichen Samthandschühchen ein wenig, leicht schwul betatschen... ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> habe mich heute bei RED FIST beworben hat bei PeG nichtmehr gepasst..


red fist?? lol versautes schwein^^


----------



## mookuh (12. Oktober 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> noch.. *dasbeilraushol*




*imkreisumherrennundumhilfeschrei*


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

so wie der ? xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4_Swc5x7hg


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> war bei dir zuhause wieder der kolumbianische lieferservice? :O



was?! woher weist du das ich ein zuhause hab? *ängstlich um sich guck* ich muss weg! 

da fällt mir spontan http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgxQSWJpPB8 ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. Oktober 2008)

Oh mein Gott, Oonâgh ist wieder da!


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> phisolphier *gedanken* *ordnen* *write('Hallo Welt!');* puh so jez gehts wieder ... lasst uns philosophieren und diskutieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum nicht? 
Und guten abend :-D


----------



## Happening (12. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> *imkreisumherrennundumhilfeschrei*


*dasbeilwiederwegsteck*
Was? wer? wo? ich wars nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Oktober 2008)

Red fist ist ne warhammmer gilde und net was du dekknst ^^


----------



## Alanium (12. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> *imkreisumherrennundumhilfeschrei*


*auf Leertaste aufmerksam mach*
*festhalt*

Mach schnell, Happening!


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Red fist ist ne warhammmer gilde und net was du dekknst ^^


jaja


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

ich werf schonma den grill an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (12. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *auf Leertaste aufmerksam mach*
> *festhalt*
> 
> Mach schnell, Happening!


*dasbeilnochmalraushol*
*Mookuhabschlacht*
Muahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Oktober 2008)

Weisste bin ja im UCP gleich wie selor und da war es klar dass ich in eine UCP gilde gehe


----------



## mookuh (12. Oktober 2008)

*aus dem thread rausrenn und sich vor den fernseher setzt*


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

> habe mich heute bei RED FIST beworben hat bei PeG nichtmehr gepasst..


Na wenigstens bleibste drinne *gg*


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

*mutter der mann mit dem koks ist da* *Summ* erm... wann gibts essen leute?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> *mutter der mann mit dem koks ist da* *Summ* erm... wann gibts essen leute?


sobald mookuh vom fernseher zurück ist <.<


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Oktober 2008)

welches lvl bist du jetzt selor bin mit rhania erst 25 da ich die letzten 3 tage net einloggen hab können


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

achwas... LESS QQ more PEWPEW ... schnappen wir uns die Kuh "AUF SIE!!"


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

Knapp 24 *gg*


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

mh durch die jagd auf mookuh habsch hunger, kurz afk^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

hier nochmal der Grund , warum wir charcha so lieben :



> I is the Huntard, lolz!
> 
> When u c me, i is most leikly, not b attired formally lol. I'll be incased in ma chains and teh shrubberys lulz! I be dirtey, bloody and i'll smell leik ma pet. I'm a drunk booze and will not haev teh quick tongue or eloquent speech. I know nuthing 'bout teh manners of teh kings court and stuff, but i know how to feed ma pet, yeah!
> 
> ...


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (12. Oktober 2008)

grrrrrr Mookuh sei verflucht -.-

Jetzt hab ich nen Ohrwurm... Eine Muh Eine Mäh eine Tätärätätä


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

Graf-von-Krolock schrieb:


> grrrrrr Mookuh sei verflucht -.-
> 
> Jetzt hab ich nen Ohrwurm... Eine Muh Eine Mäh eine Tätärätätä



Kannst ja schonmal einsingen für "MyBuffes Songs for Christmas!" xD


----------



## Alanium (12. Oktober 2008)

Graf-von-Krolock schrieb:


> grrrrrr Mookuh sei verflucht -.-
> 
> Jetzt hab ich nen Ohrwurm... Eine Muh Eine Mäh eine Tätärätätä


Danke, jetzt hab' ich den auch. >.<


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

bin ma die peif clean0rn ... afk


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (12. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Danke, jetzt hab' ich den auch. >.<






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Danke, jetzt hab' ich den auch. >.<



Noch mehr! Ist ja nunmehr nur noch knapp 2 Monate hin, so lasset uns üben und singen :-D Und ja ich bin totaler Weihnachtskitschfreak und liebe Weihnachtslieder und alles drumm und drann


----------



## Alanium (12. Oktober 2008)

Wer ist das, Razyl?^^


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Noch mehr! Ist ja nunmehr nur noch knapp 2 Monate hin, so lasset uns üben und singen :-D Und ja ich bin totaler Weihnachtskitschfreak und liebe Weihnachtslieder und alles drumm und drann




iiih ... geschenke am 24. kurz vor knapp inner tanke kaufen rulz xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Oktober 2008)

ja lass wiehnahctslieder im UCP TS channel singen hat ja beWARe auch mal gemacht das wär doch was^^


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (12. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Noch mehr! Ist ja nunmehr nur noch knapp 2 Monate hin, so lasset uns üben und singen :-D Und ja ich bin totaler Weihnachtskitschfreak und liebe Weihnachtslieder und alles drumm und drann



Ich hasse Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

hiho leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i <3 charcha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*G* Zu dem Thread von dem Muffin Man kuk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was los hier so?


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (12. Oktober 2008)

<Eine Muh, eine Mäh,
Eine tätärätätä
Eine Pute, eine Rute,
Eine Hopp-hopp-hopp-hopp,
Eine diedeldadeldum
Eine wau-wau-wau
Ratatsching-daraterbum  


sing >


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

Graf-von-Krolock schrieb:


> Ich hasse Weihnachten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Willst keine Geschenke?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ja lass wiehnahctslieder im UCP TS channel singen hat ja beWARe auch mal gemacht das wär doch was^^



Hehe gute Idee, schön mitten in der Schlacht "Silverbells, silverbells it's christmas time in the city*sing"



Graf-von-Krolock schrieb:


> Ich hasse Weihnachten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Noch mehr! Ist ja nunmehr nur noch knapp 2 Monate hin, so lasset uns üben und singen :-D Und ja ich bin totaler Weihnachtskitschfreak und liebe Weihnachtslieder und alles drumm und drann


weinachteeeeeeennnn
kekse kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kuchen
und geschenke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja -.- nur doof das man da immer zunimmt ;/ bäh und im frühling muss man wieder sport machen um dünn zu bleiben -.- tse


----------



## Happening (12. Oktober 2008)

xDD zu geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

die ist sooo doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mag die nid


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> xDD zu geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


re... und btw... das ist ja ma oberscheisse x_X


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Oktober 2008)

ne wir singe


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (12. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Du bist doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kann ich mit Leben

<Notiz schreib>

< Das nächste Opfer wird Selor Kiith>


----------



## Happening (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> re... und btw... das ist ja ma oberscheisse x_X


ich finds lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wahrscheinlich weil die frau so behindert ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> ich finds lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die soll ma mit den händen nachmachen, wenn der kleine hai in meinen aussenbordmotor kommt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

also bevor ich mir das video von der tussi reinzieh sing ich weinachtslieder auch wenn ich ein besch...ener sänger bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

jaja kanibalen in zivil was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Oktober 2008)

beschisssener ode4r bescheidener?^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die soll ma mit den händen nachmachen, wenn der kleine hai in meinen aussenbordmotor kommt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo wär schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lalala

"wizo - kopfschuss" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
KOPFSCHUSS - 
das war kein Selbstmord, das war Mord! 
KOPFSCHUSS - 
ihr habt gelogen seit dem ersten Wort! 
KOPFSCHUSS - 
das war ein mieser, feiger Mord! 
KOPFSCHUSS - 
und ich glaube euch kein Wort nie mehr ein Wort!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

<-----Is back


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> jaja kanibalen in zivil was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meinste den motor?


----------



## Happening (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> <-----Is back


oh noez


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> beschisssener ode4r bescheidener?^^



naja ich find is bescheiden. Nicht grad ganz scheisse aber popstar(also sänger^^ das andere schon) möcht ich nicht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wär mir auch zu doof.

Naja is weniger der gesang sondern mehr das ich irgendwie immer den text verpenn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Alanium schrieb:


> Wer ist das, Razyl?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo wär schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hab von wizo grad eher wieder pipi langstrumpf im kopf.... AAAAAH!!!
sie hat ein haus... ein kunterbuntes haus... x_x


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> <-----Is back



Mit ner schlechten sig :/
wwwwääääää busch i do
:/


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> oh noez


Freu dich doch einbisschen!


----------



## Happening (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Freu dich doch einbisschen!


Juhuuuu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Welcome back, Saytan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so besser?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hab von wizo grad eher wieder pipi langstrumpf im kopf.... AAAAAH!!!
> sie hat ein haus... ein kunterbuntes haus... x_x



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlLkTI3h1T8 <-- wenns nid klappt


Das lied find ich irgendwie so passend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Juhuuuu!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jetzt müsstest du nur noch seinen namen richtig können xD


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

mir fällt bei wizo direkt "Ich bin schwul,ich bin jüdisch und ein Komunist dazu,ich bin schwarz und behindert doch genauso Mensch wie du!" ein


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Freu dich doch einbisschen!


juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu er ist zurück
aber die sig passt mir trozdem nid^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Oktober 2008)

was macht ihr grad so ich bin gra ts und laber^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


darauf hätt ich ihr am liebsten eine kugel in den kopf gejagt...^^


----------



## Happening (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jetzt müsstest du nur noch seinen namen richtig können xD


habs editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> mir fällt bei wizo direkt "Ich bin schwul,ich bin jüdisch und ein Komunist dazu,ich bin schwarz und behindert doch genauso Mensch wie du!" ein


raum der zeit^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> mir fällt bei wizo direkt "Ich bin schwul,ich bin jüdisch und ein Komunist dazu,ich bin schwarz und behindert doch genauso Mensch wie du!" ein



raum der zeit heisst das lied glaubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber jop auch eins das mir immer einfällt
oder das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin Punk und ich bin frei du bist bei der Polizei. 
Ich bin der Untergang der Zivilisation! 
Ich bin Punk und ich bin frei du bist bei der Polizei, 
und wir werden uns bestimmt bald wieder sehn.


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

Also ich natz grad nen Apfel,warte bis meine Ma im Bett ist,das ich mir dann meine Teemischung zuführen kann und hör auf youtube musik chatte im icq und surf im netz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder der satz 

mach kaputt was dich kaputt macht... 100%wizo... leider kann ich dat video jez nich posten ^^


----------



## Crackmack (12. Oktober 2008)

zomg mein aktualisierungs knopf is glaub futsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> Also ich natz grad nen Apfel,warte bis meine Ma im Bett ist,das ich mir dann meine Teemischung zuführen kann und hör auf youtube musik chatte im icq und surf im netz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ging dann nachts das licht aus holte ich mein döschen raus, denn meine kleinen pfeifen... kann ich mir nicht verkneifen... LALALA täglich einma, einma täglich haschisch... nasch ich...
rio reiser ftw xD


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

hmm was mach ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab meine 1700er rating heute kurz gemacht
nun irgendwie kein bock mehr
nun spam ich hier
tu bisle mukke hören und mir überlegen wiso ich morgen arbeiten soll xD


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

@Alanium
Das ist ne finnische Band, mit einen wunderbaren Lied :>


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

Ala , das ist ,,The Rasmus,,


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

3 Jahre hab ich nimmer gesungen... DAMALS war ich noch der einzige gute Mann im Chor und musste alleine die Bassstimmen singen xD


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> Also ich natz grad nen Apfel,warte bis meine Ma im Bett ist,das ich mir dann meine Teemischung zuführen kann und hör auf youtube musik chatte im icq und surf im netz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dat hier?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pRrPZKAnlo


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> 3 Jahre hab ich nimmer gesungen... DAMALS war ich noch der einzige gute Mann im Chor und musste alleine die Bassstimmen singen xD


für die hohen stimmen reicht ein kick in die eier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> für die hohen stimmen reicht ein kick in die eier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ging dann nachts das licht aus holte ich mein döschen raus, denn meine kleinen pfeifen... kann ich mir nicht verkneifen... LALALA täglich einma, einma täglich haschisch... nasch ich...
> rio reiser ftw xD



hans zimmermann oder? helf mir mal auf die sprünge ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> hans zimmermann oder? helf mir mal auf die sprünge ^^


lol da steht doch rio reiser drunter xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

Für die Hohen Stimmen waren genug Frauen da... ist doof wenn man neben dem Chorleiter der einzige Mann ist und gegen ein dutzend Frauen ansingen muss...


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

oh ähm okay xD

nee das isses ned mom ich suchs ma aufm pc... hab da noch ne andere version von die find ich besser mom


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

genau darum bin ich nicht in nem chor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint: ich steh mehr auf hacke dicht hause laufen und lieder singen xD


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

So da haste nochmal ne Zusammenfassung:
The Rasmus sind eine finnische Dark-Rock-Band. In Deutschland wurde die Band 2003 mit dem Titel In the Shadows bekannt, obwohl sie schon seit 1994 besteht und in Finnland seit längerem erfolgreich ist.


----------



## Urengroll (12. Oktober 2008)

Ansporn würde ich mal behaupten!


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Für die Hohen Stimmen waren genug Frauen da... ist doof wenn man neben dem Chorleiter der einzige Mann ist und gegen ein dutzend Frauen ansingen muss...


schlimmer wärs doch, wenn du neben dem chorleiter der einzige mann wärst und WIE die frauen singen würdest... anstatt dagegen :S


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Oktober 2008)

und ich bin gar nicht in nem chor


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

razyl die kennt man doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> genau darum bin ich nicht in nem chor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


unterwegs immer mit nem penner unterhalten, das sind zum teil geile gespräche xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

Nee nee... ich sang wie ein junger Gott... doch das all ist lang lang her...


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> razyl die kennt man doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Manche Leute hier net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ala , das ist ,,The Rasmus,,


Ah, gut, der Sänger kam mir gleich so bekannt vor, aber die Haarfarbe hat mich irritiert.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ah, gut, der Sänger kam mir gleich so bekannt vor, aber die Haarfarbe hat mich irritiert.^^


der hat in chlor gebadet.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ah, gut, der Sänger kam mir gleich so bekannt vor, aber die Haarfarbe hat mich irritiert.^^


Ja der hat sich ein bisschen verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Nee nee... ich sang wie ein junger Gott... doch das all ist lang lang her...



Wie ein junger gott?
"If jesus comes back we kill him again" <-- nicht von mir ich weis aber der text passt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

Jesus würde gegen mich im Wettsingen abstinken!


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Wie ein junger gott?
> "If jesus comes back we kill him again" <-- nicht von mir ich weis aber der text passt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gottes sohn /= gott oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Wie ein junger gott?
> "If jesus comes back we kill him again" <-- nicht von mir ich weis aber der text passt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel spaaaaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Manche Leute hier net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich aba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


find das lied aber nicht das beste von ihnen. naja bin nicht soo der fan von denen aber gewisse lieder sind ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich aba
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja zb. das oder In the Shadows sind schon sehr geil


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gottes sohn /= gott oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm junger gott = jesus meinte auch mal er wird ein gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm junger gott = jesus meinte auch mal er wird ein gott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich dachte, er hilft nur seinem papa beim richten der lebenden und der toten


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja zb. das oder In the Shadows sind schon sehr geil


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvJFByxC4Sc <-- das gefällt mir irgendwie zum farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 entspannend *g*


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvJFByxC4Sc <-- das gefällt mir irgendwie zum farmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sowas müsste ich hören im BG wenn der Hexer kommt hmm


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

<3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich dachte, er hilft nur seinem papa beim richten die lebenden und die toten



ne er wollte epix haben aber sein papi meinte ach kuk dir den an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so einen will ich hier nid.
Da hat er ihm energie geklaut *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ja ich war schon immer gegen die bibel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 steht eh nur mist drin.

"Und da teilte moses das wasser" ... kiffen tut gut wa?^^
"er legte seine hand drauf und sie war geheilt" gut ich kann meine hand auch auf ne brust legen und sie wird grösser *g* gratis test gibts natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *zum glück liest freundin nie so ein forum xD*


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

naja, jmd der wasser zu wein macht könnte aber gut kohle verdienen^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sowas müsste ich hören im BG wenn der Hexer kommt hmm


 <-- is warlock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur fehlt mir noch s4 schultern dann wär mein s4 set full *g*


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, jmd der wasser zu wein macht könnte aber gut kohle verdienen^^


Und wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn es dann auch noch guter wein ist ^^


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *zum glück liest freundin nie so ein forum xD*



xDD
weisst du das oder Hoffst du es?


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, jmd der wasser zu wein macht könnte aber gut kohle verdienen^^



*g* jo 
mit wodka zu pipi verdient man leider nicht wirklich viel ;/ das kann ich aber ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> <-- is warlock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


auf was fürm realmpool zockste?^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne er wollte epix haben aber sein papi meinte ach kuk dir den an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



O_o


das will ich sehen und du musst mir verraten wie du das machst


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> O_o
> 
> 
> das will ich sehen und du musst mir verraten wie du das machst


die hand von ihm wird rößer, weil ern lustmolch ist, nicht die brust  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

Ach das einzige was ich in der Bibel lese ist die Weihnachtsgeschichte wenn ich mit meiner Weihnachtsmütze, dem grünen Pulli mit dem Rentier und der roten nase bei den kleinen Kindern in der Grundschule neben an sitze und ihnen sie vorlese.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Graf-von-Krolock schrieb:


> xDD
> weisst du das oder Hoffst du es?



ich weis es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aus 3 gründen 
zum einen findet sie forum lesen doof
zum anderen allgemeint zockt sie lieber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und zum letzten is sie für 5 tage in den ferien *g*


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

Stein,Schere,Papier - Haschisch ... wussst ichs doch naja is aber auch nicht grad der burner das lied... naja ma is im bett (dank frühschicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) bin ma eben am fenster *pfeif*


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> mir fällt bei wizo direkt "Ich bin schwul,ich bin jüdisch und ein Komunist dazu,ich bin schwarz und behindert doch genauso Mensch wie du!" ein


was das den für ne schwule scheiße?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> was das den für ne schwule scheiße?dummes kind


lol? o_O


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> O_o
> 
> 
> das will ich sehen und du musst mir verraten wie du das machst



geht nur mit frauen syr keine auskunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> was das den für ne schwule scheiße?


lol?

btw was bedeutet deine sig?
das mit heavy metal payback? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

imbarer gehts ja wohl nicht , oder? ^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lol?
> 
> btw was bedeutet deine sig?
> das mit heavy metal payback?
> ...


Bushido macht heavy metal?^^


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> was das den für ne schwule scheiße?



lol ... pass auf sonst verpass ich dir mal nen heavy metal payback... omg... das war ein zitat


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich weis es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na dann ^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> imbarer gehts ja wohl nicht , oder? ^^


Geiles Musickstück, müsste ich mal hören wenn es dann in lake Wintergasp richtig Action gibt


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lol?
> 
> btw was bedeutet deine sig?
> das mit heavy metal payback?
> ...


das neue album

heavy metal steht für die härte
und payback ich glaub i-wie klar machen das er der einzigste ist oder so kp


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bushido macht heavy metal?^^


vll will er sich rächen:

xD


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bushido macht heavy metal?^^


wiso ist ihm rapen nun zu leicht geworden? xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso ist ihm rapen nun zu leicht geworden? xD
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rofl
rapen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso ist ihm rapen nun zu leicht geworden? xD
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man könnte nun einige sachen sagen aber ich tue das nicht, ich will ja keine Mitmenschen vergraulen


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll will er sich rächen:
> 
> xD



haha xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> imbarer gehts ja wohl nicht , oder? ^^


echt geil


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll will er sich rächen:
> 
> xD



alter... made my day xD


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> rofl
> rapen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*g*
isch bin eine berlina .. du spielst nicht in meina liga
jo ich bin deutschaaa

oder ist das von nem anderen? kp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Oktober 2008)

need thema


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geiles Musickstück, müsste ich mal hören wenn es dann in lake Wintergasp richtig Action gibt



das gebiet dort ROCKT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> need thema


haben doch thema

was ist mit busch i do los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

auf jeden fall sinds nen haufen zweckreime auf nem geilen beat mit ner scheiß hook... das einzige das an den liedern gut ist,ist der beat... von flow ham diese dilettanten nix gehört...


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> was das den für ne schwule scheiße?


m0wl arschloch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> haben doch thema
> 
> was ist mit busch i do los
> 
> ...


Naja george ist bald von der Macht weg


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (12. Oktober 2008)

da sind sie wieder die SAtzverstärkungswörter


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *g*
> *isch bin eine berlina .. du spielst nicht in meina liga*
> jo ich bin deutschaaa
> 
> ...


ich bin ein berlin,und ein anderer ich bin kein berlin ja von ihm umd saad son fetten typen
das andere ist vom fler,klingt jedenfalls so ^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja george ist bald von der Macht weg



George komm auf die dunkle seite der macht !! ja mein imperatoooooor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja george ist bald von der Macht weg



Die macht hat ihn verlassen , aber Stimmen Munkeln er geht zur dunklen seite...


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ich bin ein berlin,und ein anderer ich bin kein berlin ja von ihm umd saad son fetten typen
> das andere ist vom fler,klingt jedenfalls so ^^


Fler der gehört doch zu Aggro berlin oder so? Hmm uninteresannt diese ganzen Rapper^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Die macht hat ihn verlassen , aber Stimmen Munkeln er geht zur dunklen seite...


tja, wer durch die finanzkrise die stromrechnung nicht mehr bezahlen kan...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ich bin ein berlin,und ein anderer ich bin kein berlin ja von ihm umd saad son fetten typen
> das andere ist vom fler,klingt jedenfalls so ^^



dacht ich doch Xd

jo 2nd ist von fler
aber kukt mal video an
ich hab mich totgelacht
20 türken die da stehen und singen
ich bin deutschaaa <-- nicht deutscher .. nein .. deutschaaa *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Die macht hat ihn verlassen , aber Stimmen Munkeln er geht zur dunklen seite...


Hab ich auch gehört,Darth Georgieos!


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> George komm auf die dunkle seite der macht !! ja mein imperatoooooor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obama ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht dieser John Mc Caine... Obama an die Macht, die macht ist mit dir :-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Die macht hat ihn verlassen , aber Stimmen Munkeln er geht zur dunklen seite...



Er wird der neue Schüler Darth Benedicts unter dem Namen Darth Oillicker


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tja, wer durch die finanzkrise die stromrechnung nicht mehr bezahlen kan...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

Dammned Doppelpost-.-


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dacht ich doch Xd
> 
> jo 2nd ist von fler
> aber kukt mal video an
> ...


gib mal link,fler blameirt sich doch immer wieder,Südberlin maskulin hahah sein ernst?^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tja, wer durch die finanzkrise die stromrechnung nicht mehr bezahlen kan...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



-_- hör ma auf damit...

habe durch den ganzen scheiß schon an die 6.000€ verloren -_-


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> -_- hör ma auf damit...
> 
> habe durch den ganzen scheiß schon an die 6.000€ verloren -_-


hab ich dir schon gesagt das deinesig mit der zweideutigkeit zu geil ist?^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> -_- hör ma auf damit...
> 
> habe durch den ganzen scheiß schon an die 6.000€ verloren -_-


Uih, tja tja, deshalb das Geld immer in die Matratze tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gehört,Darth Georgieos!



eingen wir uns auf darth Gordonius , und das wird mein neuer titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

Graf-von-Krolock schrieb:


> da sind sie wieder die SAtzverstärkungswörter



ist das SA betont hervorgehoben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erinnert mich jetzt unweigerlich an nen german-bash.org zitat: 



> <XION> deutsche namen sind einfach scheisse
> <XION> ich finde die deutsche sprache auch scheisse. nichts hört sich wirklich cool an
> <kaeng> "aufmachen, gestapo!"
> <XION> ok, das ist natürlich was anders


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fler der gehört doch zu Aggro berlin oder so? Hmm uninteresannt diese ganzen Rapper^^



aggro was?
kann mich einer aufklären?

ich kenn nur
sido <-- geht so halbwegs -.- ne ex von mir mag den -.-^^
massiv <-- so ein depp find ich ..
fler <-- nur lustig
bushido <-- irgendwie nicht so gut find ich .. (bei youtube heisst er ja bewusst immer pussydo =) )
was gibts da noch?
b fight oder sowas ^^ irgend so ein schläger typ kp

syr kenn mich mit deutschland und hip hop nicht aus weils mir ziemlich am a.. vorbei geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aggro was?
> kann mich einer aufklären?
> 
> ich kenn nur
> ...


Sido+B-Tight+Fler= Aggro Berlin, das komische Laben von den dreien glaube ich.
Ich interessiere mich auch netfür Hip Hop aber so einiges schnappt man neben bei auf.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> ist das SA betont hervorgehoben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



...
Was früher die Gestapo war 
Ist heut' das BKA 
Nur damals setzte man Henker ein 
Und heut' gibt es die GSG 9

KOPFSCHUSS - 
das war kein Selbstmord, das war Mord! 
KOPFSCHUSS - 
ihr habt gelogen seit dem ersten Wort! 
KOPFSCHUSS - 
das war ein mieser, feiger Mord! 
KOPFSCHUSS - 
und ich glaube euch kein Wort nie mehr ein Wort!


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

es gibt noch blumio... 


das ist einfach nur geil^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)




----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> es gibt noch blumio...
> 
> 
> das ist einfach nur geil^^



./sign


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> es gibt noch blumio...
> 
> 
> das ist einfach nur geil^^


Das klingt i-wie ... dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

WTF??? XDDDDD


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> es gibt noch blumio...
> 
> 
> das ist einfach nur geil^^



jo der kann gut nachmachen aber der name .. naja ..


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

Hahahaha der gesichtsausdruck xD das passt voll perfekt


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das klingt i-wie ... dumm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der verarscht in dem lied doch extra die anderen rapper =P


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

B-Tight,Tony D,Sido,Fler,Harris gehören zum Label Aggro Berlin,bei dem Bushido auch mal unter vertrag war... zusammen bringen die 5genannten die "Aggro" Alben heraus (mit anderen Rapern die ebenfalls bei Aggro Berlin unter Vertag sind). Bushido verstritt sich mit den 5genannten und verlies das Label... seitdem dissen sich AggroBerlin und Bushido gegenseitig... that's it...


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aggro was?
> kann mich einer aufklären?
> 
> ich kenn nur
> ...


sido schwul
massiv macht emotionale texte zum teil nud mit sinn viele,mag den
fler,jaa penilich gib mal bei youtube südberlin maskulin ein und hörs dir an aer vom album fremnd im eigenen land xD
bushido,warum pussydo?hmm seine früheren alben mit felr damals usw waren noch gut dan electroghetto und carlo coxx nutten 2 auch,staatfeind nr1 auch dan kam pussy hip hop und das neue album ist toll,nicht zu vergleichen mit den anderen

b-tight ist ein schwarzer der gern ami sein will,und nur von sex rappt also dumm
achso aggro berlin ist ein label das mit bushidos label konkuriert,nur sind sie nicht so erfolgreich wie er^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> B-Tight,Tony D,Sido,Fler,Harris gehören zum Label Aggro Berlin,bei dem Bushido auch mal unter vertrag war... zusammen bringen die 5genannten die "Aggro" Alben heraus (mit anderen Rapern die ebenfalls bei Aggro Berlin unter Vertag sind). Bushido verstritt sich mit den 5genannten und verlies das Label... seitdem dissen sich AggroBerlin und Bushido gegenseitig... that's it...


aso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> ist das SA betont hervorgehoben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne war ausversehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> b-tight ist ein schwarzer der gern ami sein will,und nur von sex rappt also dumm
> achso aggro berlin ist ein label das mit bushidos label konkuriert,nur sind sie nicht so erfolgreich wie er^^


Naja was man so mitbekommt ist Sido immer noch recht Erfolgreich. Aber bushido mag ich auch net, sido ist auch dumm von daher^^


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja was man so mitbekommt ist Sido immer noch recht Erfolgreich. Aber bushido mag ich auch net, sido ist auch dumm von daher^^


jo isser aber nicht so wie bu und er zieht sein schwanz oft ein wenn er mit bu auf ne selben veranstaltung ist^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> sido schwul
> massiv macht emotionale texte zum teil nud mit sinn viele,mag den
> fler,jaa penilich gib mal bei youtube südberlin maskulin ein und hörs dir an aer vom album fremnd im eigenen land xD
> bushido,warum pussydo?hmm seine früheren alben mit felr damals usw waren noch gut dan electroghetto und carlo coxx nutten 2 auch,staatfeind nr1 auch dan kam pussy hip hop und das neue album ist toll,nicht zu vergleichen mit den anderen
> ...



mag sein das sido schwul ist aber seine texte find ich irgendwie gut . Kp wiso. Hat wenigstens etwas. 
Massiv .. eher emo texte *g* wirklich bekannt wurd der ja nur weil ihn einer angeknallt hat.
fler ist peinlich XD geb ich dir recht. Wie gesagt : ich bin deutscha ^^
bushido weis nicht aber irgendwie find ich hat er 2 gute lieder der rest find ich mist. (u.a carlo coxx <-- niveau(*g*) loses lied.)

rest jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

Alleine schon wegen Südberlin Maskulin würde ich fler in die fresse hauen , wenn ich ihn treffen würde-_-

wie kann man nur versuchen den fame westberlinmaskulin abzustauben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> jo isser aber nicht so wie bu und er zieht sein schwanz oft ein wenn er mit bu auf ne selben veranstaltung ist^^


hat bushido nicht auch schon den schwanz eingezogen?
gefängnis image, obwohl er net im knast war (glaube allerhöchstens u-haft) und kauft sich gegen kaution frei...


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mag sein das sido schwul ist aber seine texte find ich irgendwie gut . Kp wiso. Hat wenigstens etwas.
> Massiv .. eher emo texte *g* wirklich bekannt wurd der ja nur weil ihn einer angeknallt hat.


das war doch eh geplant.
aus so ner nähe nicht tödlich zu treffen: entweder geplant oder besoffener schütze.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> jo isser aber nicht so wie bu und er zieht sein schwanz oft ein wenn er mit bu auf ne selben veranstaltung ist^^



da hab ich aber schon anderes gehört ..
wie auch immer. interessiert mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mag sein das sido schwul ist aber seine texte find ich irgendwie gut . Kp wiso. Hat wenigstens etwas.
> Massiv .. eher emo texte *g* wirklich bekannt wurd der ja nur weil ihn einer angeknallt hat.
> fler ist peinlich XD geb ich dir recht. Wie gesagt : ich bin deutscha ^^
> bushido weis nicht aber irgendwie find ich hat er 2 gute lieder der rest find ich mist. (u.a carlo coxx <-- niveau(*g*) loses lied.)
> ...


emo lieder nenn ich das nicht ,massiv hat aber auch extrem aggressive lieder und provokante lieder.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde den beat so hammer ^^
der part von harris ist auch noch chillich , das liegt aber an seiner art , nicht am text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sido .....naja nc >.<


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hat bushido nicht auch schon den schwanz eingezogen?
> gefängnis image, obwohl er net im knast war (glaube allerhöchstens u-haft) und kauft sich gegen kaution frei...


er war im knast aber universall hat ihm die kaution bezahlt wegen dem neuen album das er noch rausbringen sollte.Und die hatten streit weil er ein lied raussteichen sollte vom album weil sonst alle gemekert hätten zurecht glaub ich...


wo hat der den schwanz eingezogen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> er war im knast aber universall hat ihm die kaution bezahlt wegen dem neuen album das er noch rausbringen sollte.Und die hatten streit weil er ein lied raussteichen sollte vom album weil sonst alle gemekert hätten zurecht glaub ich...
> 
> 
> wo hat der den schwanz eingezogen?


naja, so ein "fan" hat ihm doch die reifen zrestochen, seine wärter und er ham den doch verkloppt, und er hat statt knast sich freigekauft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja, ehrlich gesagt interessierts mich aber keinen meter


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, so ein "fan" hat ihm doch die reifen zrestochen, seine wärter und er ham den doch verkloppt, und er hat statt knast sich freigekauft...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo fan kp aber man hat ihm reifen zerstochen er hat den verprügelt aber die haben sich irgendwie geeinigt er zahlt ihm das geld für reifen oder so dan gibts ruhe aber der typ hat die polizei gerufen er wandert in knast und universall kauft ihn frei wegen dem kak album


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

jo mich auch nid
ich find sido besser als bushido punkt schluss aus.

Wobei alle rapper
Eminem > 2 pac >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> sido > bushido
so in etwa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ja für mich liegen da dimensionen dazwischen

Wie auch immer
ich hör ja lieber
böse onkelz/rammstein/inflames/inextremo/masterplan/blink182/lp/metallica/slayer/wizo/ärtzte/hosen etc <-- ich weis sehr einheilticher musik geschack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

amon amarth ftw!!!


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

das gehört bei mir zu etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das gehört bei mir zu etc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hasse  nich aufgezählt!bin ma off bb


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

loool noch nie gesehn diesen blumio aber die prinz pi verarsche ist mal sau geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Eminem > 2 pac




wtf?

wo ist charcha mit dem banhammer wenn man ihn mal wirklich braucht? *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hasse  nich aufgezählt!bin ma off bb


cya


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

wen musst du denn bannen?
naja mir gefällt eminem besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Is mir einfach sympatisch.
2pac ist genial aber halt nicht mein "style"


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

Da er weg ist kann ich euch ja jetzt mal was verraten: Paris Hilton war länger im Knast als Bushido xD


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

ich weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hilton hat mehr geld und schaut besser aus *g* (wenn jetzt einer meint nein. mit wem wärt ihr lieber im bett? na? .. frauen zählen hier nicht *g* =))


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

auserdem sind aggro erfolgreicher obwohl ich keinen von beiden mag wenn ihr was anspruchsvolles wollt hört euch doch mal:
torch - blauer schein (echt SEHR guter hiphop) oder 
samy deluxe - was was ft. charnell 

an.

beide lieder haben echt nen bisschen sinn dahinter und sind gesellschaftskritisch


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

samy deluxe ist auch nicht soo schlecht ja
aber ich mag hip hop irgendwie nid wirklich

eminem und 2pac sind bei mir ne ausname 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw dein ava erinnert mich immer an ne schöne zeit *g*
sturmfrei - sommer - bob marley hören - aufm balkon liegen - <teil den ich nicht sagen darf hier^^> - und einfach nur leben geniessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hach was gibts schöneres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

Möööönch... Ich will Dezember, ich will Weihnachtslieder singen dürfen...


----------



## Alanium (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich weis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, Paris Hilton. XD


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

darfst du doch auch so
ich fang mal an

heiiilllige nacht
STIlllllEEEEE nachhhhhttttttt
alllllleeees schläft 

hmm weiter weis ich nimmer ;/


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 if you smoke the herb it reveals to yourself... dann tu mir doch einfach mal den gefallen und hör dir torch - blauer schein an... ^^ würde mich echt mal interessieren was jmd. der keinen hiphop hört davon hält http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYMURpI9NC0


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Möööönch... Ich will Dezember, ich will Weihnachtslieder singen dürfen...


boah sperr dich in nen schalddichten raum und träller drauf los... :S


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, Paris Hilton. XD



braves mädel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich auch ^^ und dann geld abzocken *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> braves mädel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ersma glocken bocken xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> ersma glocken bocken xD


die hat aber nix zum läuten obenrum.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> hrhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das Lied ist genial! Eines meiner (deutschen)  Lieblinge !


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> hrhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



deutscher hip hop + so irgendwie relaxt? 
naja find geht so -.-
irgendwie öde syr


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> das Lied ist genial! Eines meiner (deutschen)  Lieblinge !



genau deswegen versuch ich torch auch nen bisschen zu vertreiben (naja gut als ob er das nötig hätte lol) ... naja lohnt sich echt ^^

@minastrit: aber er spricht sooo wahre worte... und die reime sind (wenn man sich mit dem thema rappen beschäftigt) einfach nur erste klasse...


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> darfst du doch auch so
> ich fang mal an
> 
> heiiilllige nacht
> ...



Stille Nacht, heilige Nacht, alles schläft, einsam wacht, Nur das traute hochheilige Paar. Holder Knabe im lockigen Haar, Schlaf’ in himmlischer Ruh’! Schlaf’ in himmlischer Ruh’!


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die hat aber nix zum läuten obenrum.



aber von lecken hat sie wenigstens halbwegs ne ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst erklären dauert ja nid lange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> genau deswegen versuch ich torch auch nen bisschen zu *vertreiben *(naja gut als ob er das nötig hätte lol) ... naja lohnt sich echt ^^
> 
> @minastrit: aber er spricht sooo wahre worte... und die reime sind (wenn man sich mit dem thema rappen beschäftigt) einfach nur erste klasse...


du meinst verbreiten , oder? Oo


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aber von lecken hat sie wenigstens halbwegs ne ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


meine güte, also ich würde diese fertige alkoholleiche nich nehmen.
den real ganxt0r aber auch net.
ich würde zu paris gehen, kolben aufn kopf und abcashen


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> ersma glocken bocken xD


 Wer die Hilton oder Alanium? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> kolben aufn kopf und abcashen



seeeeehhhrrr zweideutig xD (oder sogar dreideutig?)


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Wer die Hilton oder Alanium?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn ich die wahl hätte
2teres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (keine ahngst ich hab ne freundin die ich nicht verlassen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wüsste auch nicht wiso)


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> du meinst verbreiten , oder? Oo



klar verbreiten... mit später stunde singt die konzentration 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol sinkt mein ich aber zum thema passts ja iwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> seeeeehhhrrr zweideutig xD (oder sogar dreideutig?)


als ob ich gewollt hätte,dass es so 2deutig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin mal wech

pennen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis morgen


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> klar verbreiten... mit später stunde singt die konzentration
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo, die singt dann gerne mal "my dream is to fly" , ne =P


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo, die singt dann gerne mal "my dream is to fly" , ne =P



den traum hab ich ihr erfüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



n8 mina


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> den traum hab ich ihr erfüllt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


xD
bye minas^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

Dream a little Dream of me!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

wo wir grade bei torch sind :


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

scheiße ... seit mein wow acc. nimmer läuft hock ich die ganze zeit im forum und schreib 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja rult iwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> scheiße ... seit mein wow acc. nimmer läuft hock ich die ganze zeit im forum und schreib
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


meiner läuft noch und ich spam trozdem hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weg bin ich nun tozdem


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> meiner läuft noch und ich spam trozdem hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei mir genauso xD
aber ich spiel atm egtl fast net...^^
also bb minas^^


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

kennst du torch grüne? 

wenn nicht: wir werden jetzt stars von kiz ist nen torch cover (original torch feat. toni l wir waren mal stars) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



guten oldskool ver_breiten_ rult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> kennst du torch grüne?
> 
> wenn nicht: wir werden jetzt stars von kiz ist nen torch cover (original torch feat. toni l wir waren mal stars)
> 
> ...


ich kenne torch, aber ich höre seine lieder net so gerne.
und wir werden jetzt stars find ich geiler als das "original" xD

und k.i.z. spielen ja auch sonst n paar mal auf torch an^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> guten oldskool ver_breiten_ rult
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



apropo : Wie heisstn diese Lied von Eisfelt , wo er mit noch jemanden Asterix und obelix nachmacht? hab das vor n paar jahren mal gehört beim kumpel , aber finde das irgendwie nicht - und der kontakt zu dem typ existiert auch schon nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

joa vor allem bei kettensegenmassaker (oder wie das album heist ... habs nur in nicht ganz aufnahmefähigem zustand beim pusher gehört) du wählst die 911 - wo ist torch wenn man ihn mal braucht?  (oder so iwie ... ist nen tribut an torch meiner meinung nach) genauso wie "wir werden jetzt stars" meiner meinung nach eine widmung an torch ist


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> apropo : Wie heisstn diese Lied von Eisfelt , wo er mit noch jemanden Asterix und obelix nachmacht? hab das vor n paar jahren mal gehört beim kumpel , aber finde das irgendwie nicht - und der kontakt zu dem typ existiert auch schon nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meinst du immer noch breit?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

ausm hahnenkampf bei 11. plage (auch wenns nur ne mini anspieleung ist)
"ich hänge mit torch an der bar, wir langen mädels an den arsch"

jaja, die guten alten massaker zeiten xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> (oder wie das album heist ... habs nur in nicht ganz aufnahmefähigem zustand beim pusher gehört)


rapdeutschlandkettensägenmassaker...
btw biste ma in nem aufnahmefähigen zustand? xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> meinst du immer noch breit?



BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESTEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!

Danke mann !!

bin ma kurz weg ein´rowln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

hmhmmhmhm erm ... also momentan nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erm joa war aber die ganzen letzten 10tage ohne kräutermix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und nein ohne besonderen anlass,es ging auch was ich wollte nur mal langsamer machen ^^) erm wos mich wirklich umhaut ist http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIEbQtD8xRU ... was da für ne sammlung zu tage kommt ... oO

gern geschehn blood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe das ists auch aber das kam mir als erstes innen sinn ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUSuPe0Kcbg

find ich ein geiles lied, wenn man einfach so daliegt, sinniert und chillt.
würde mich ma interessieren, was ihr davon haltet


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUSuPe0Kcbg
> 
> find ich ein geiles lied, wenn man einfach so daliegt, sinniert und chillt.
> würde mich ma interessieren, was ihr davon haltet



klingt echt gut ist für mich aber ... hmm wie beschreib ich das am besten ... also meiner wahrnemung nach klingen die töne "voll" bzw. "schwer",was sich für nen nebeligen tag wie heute perfekt eignet,was aber z.b. im sommer nicht so chillt... was ich an tagen wie heute hör ist z.b. noch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu0wgjGNMLQ  (würd mich auch mal interessieren was ihr davon haltet) ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUSuPe0Kcbg
> 
> find ich ein geiles lied, wenn man einfach so daliegt, sinniert und chillt.
> würde mich ma interessieren, was ihr davon haltet



mhh neee , geht garnicht zu chillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich brach da eher sowas :

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5PsnxDQvQpw


btw: das video mit dem sammler ist ja krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich würde die knöllchen lieber rauchen , anstatt sie in den gläsern zu lassen x)


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> klingt echt gut ist für mich aber ... hmm wie beschreib ich das am besten ... also meiner wahrnemung nach klingen die töne "voll" bzw. "schwer",was sich für nen nebeligen tag wie heute perfekt eignet,was aber z.b. im sommer nicht so chillt... was ich an tagen wie heute hör ist z.b. noch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu0wgjGNMLQ  (würd mich auch mal interessieren was ihr davon haltet) ^^


ist auch eher für tage wie heute gedacht nicht für sommer-chillig^^
so, bin dann ma deins hören^^


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

war das das richtige lied blood? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu0wgjGNMLQ
ist derbe gel und gechillt, allerdings für mich nur zum chillen, nicht zum sinnieren... aber zum nur chillen und gleiten lassen perfekt x)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> war das das richtige lied blood? ^^



y 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deswegen hab ich mich ja so gefreut ^^


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

okay,cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



joa ist aber auch ziemlich *gänsehaut* mäßig wenn man mit nem netten mädel daheim hockt die musik leise vor sich hin läuft und der regen gegen die scheibe prasselt *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

so, ihr beiden, ich zieh dann auch ma ab, bin derbe müde, haut rein.^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Oktober 2008)

bin auch heia heute habt ihr  nur scheisse gelabert


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> so, ihr beiden, ich zieh dann auch ma ab, bin derbe müde, haut rein.^^



hause rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kamui schrieb:


> bin auch heia heute habt ihr  nur scheisse gelabert


jop ... du au 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

sohoo wer von den übriggebliebenen kann mir erklären wie ich auf einfachstem wege irc auf meinen rechner bekomme und wie ich es soweit bedient bekomme das ich rooms oder wie auch immer das bei irc heist beitreten und schreiben kann? gibt au nen keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

machts gut ihr 2 xD

So du kiffer , bin als an nem Lied suchen  , von samurai champloo , das ist das beste was ich zum chillen hab , dauert aber bis ichs finde... habs auf meiner Ps3 , die steht aber atm net bei mir -_- mom ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

einfach irc runterladen , dann gehste auf server beitreten und gibst da einfach den channel an


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

haste mal nen link,du kiffer? xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

hier klick0rn

ps: sry konnts mir net verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> hier klick0rn
> 
> ps: sry konnts mir net verkneifen
> 
> ...



lolz... erm joa da kommen nur seiten die iwie mit mirc arbeiten das ja iwie kostenpflichtig ist... maaaaan ^^ helf mir doch ma hab das noch nie gemacht eh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

http://www.mirc.com/get.html

sucherergebnis aus ,, irc download,, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Oktober 2008)

Kostenpflichtig ist, für was man Geld ausgibt.
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Kostenpflichtig ist, für was man Geld ausgibt.
> Gute Nacht!



nacht aber wenn man das programm startet kommt doch iwas von 30tagen bis man sich regen muss und die registrierung kostet iwie 20$ ach kp mir zu nerdig ich lass das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Kostenpflichtig ist, für was man Geld ausgibt.
> Gute Nacht!



ach bleib doch noch :>


mhh , als ich mir irc gezogen hatte , musste ich nix zahlen... aber kP nutze das eh nie


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

bin noch da ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

xD dich meinte ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



,,die grüne brille - ohne sie hätt ich´n prblem,, hrhrhr ;D

damn hab keine papes mehr , muss mit kleinen rowln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

rauch pfeife...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

bringt nix , der gewünschte effekt tritt nicht ein ^^


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

bitte WAS???... pfeife knallt bei dir nich oder wie?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

jo garnicht... also wirklich REIN garnichts ^^ kA wieso xD

aber johnnys haben eh mehr style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

uuuhhh... mein beileid ... ich wüsst echt nich was ich ohne meine ehle machn würd ... still in <3 ehle xD
schickt mich einfach mehr als ger0wltes höchstens blunts kriegen mich von der pfeife weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

Mitbewohner schwört auch auf ehle , kumpels eher auf roor , aber wie gesagt , hab kP davon xD

ich mache das eh nur um meine chronische krankheit zu heilen - langeweile xD


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

die krankheit haben wir alle .... xD ja roor schmeckt auch einfach besser als ehle aber roor kann sich kein mensch leisten... (naja okay mal schaun die werke sind nur 30min mitm auto und die machen lagerverkauf ^^) deswegen auch die ehle ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

apropo blunt xDDD ich weiss noch als ich angefangen habe , so nach der dritten woche oder so kam n kumpel an und wir haben nen puren purple haze blunt geracuht - aus ner zigarre versteht sich... ich glaube ich war 1 1/2 std weg xD

danach war erstmal schluss mit blunts , aber mittlerweile is sowas am wochenende schonma drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (12. Oktober 2008)

joa also ich bevorzug die notorious big blunts (sind naturals von kingpin) oder die kingpin blueberry booms ... *mjamie* joa wohnst dann aber anner grenze wenn so hochwertiges mit sortenangabe geht oder? ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

nee , aber der pusher(bester kumpel xD ) fährt freitags ,,aus geschäftsgründen,, immer rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: http://www.udopea-kassel.de/images/frame.html

guck ma unter fotos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin mir nicht sicher obs drinne ist , aber wir haben in unserer stadt die weltgrößte bong 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 steht gleich am ladeneingang xDDD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

naja man erkennts nicht ganz soo gut aber hier :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. Oktober 2008)

so bin ma wc3 zocken. im ammiland ist grade n turnier - da darf man als einziger deutscher natürlich nicht fehlen xDD bye


----------



## Lurock (13. Oktober 2008)

Drugs are bad... mmmhkay.


----------



## Rastas (13. Oktober 2008)

okay hau rein erm... SCHEIßE... erm man *sabber*

mhhhkayyyy mmhhhhkaaayyyyy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol blood wohnt im nachbarbundesland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (13. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> naja man erkennts nicht ganz soo gut aber hier :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



datt is doch hier in meinem ekelhaften kasseler udopea laden.. 
was wollt ihr denn in diesem dreckloch? die übergroße blumenvase bestaunen? traurig...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (13. Oktober 2008)

s Udopea ist noch n normaler laden , im vergleich zumd bulletshop oder dem ehmaligem treibhaus. Also was willst du? Oo


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2008)

Guten abend allerseits auch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. Oktober 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Oktober 2008)

guten tag liebe leut


----------



## Marvîn (13. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> guten tag liebe leut



guten Abend.


----------



## Saytan (13. Oktober 2008)

moin kollegahs^^


----------



## Tabuno (13. Oktober 2008)

woher kommstn du genau aus berlin saytan ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (13. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> woher kommstn du genau aus berlin saytan ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmz wilmersdorf


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2008)

ai gaude abend


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Oktober 2008)

Test


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Test


was fürn test?


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was fürn test?



Nukleare Atomwaffen und so Kram.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nukleare Atomwaffen und so Kram.


nukleare waffen sind doch atomwaffen? :S


----------



## Noxiel (13. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was fürn test?



Psscht, ärger' ihn nicht!


----------



## Lurock (13. Oktober 2008)

Nab0rnd


----------



## Saytan (13. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nukleare Atomwaffen und so Kram.


 Was planst du?


----------



## Saytan (13. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nab0rnd


moin


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Was planst du?



Nüx =)


----------



## Saytan (13. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nüx =)


Glaub ich dir nicht......Hmmmmmm

Spielt zufällig mit Atomwaffen rum..hmmmmm.....


----------



## Lillyan (13. Oktober 2008)

Carchi versucht nur den Fehler in der Matrix auszubügeln, damit ihr nicht merkt, dass es den Nachtschwärmer gar nicht wirklich gibt :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Carchi versucht nur den Fehler in der Matrix auszubügeln, damit ihr nicht merkt, dass es den Nachtschwärmer gar nicht wirklich gibt :>


the "nachtschwärmer" is a lie?!


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Oktober 2008)

the cake too!


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (13. Oktober 2008)

> Was planst du?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (13. Oktober 2008)

Nein!!!!Der Nachtschwärmer exestiert nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /cry


----------



## Saytan (13. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


achso erde vernichten ....aso wenn das so ist ,so schlimm ists ja nicht^^


----------



## Lurock (14. Oktober 2008)

Gnaah! Ich bin das stärkste Huhn der Welt!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (14. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ne Lüge Lu , und das weisst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Oktober 2008)

Nöez, keine Lüge! <3 Huhn, meine neue Lieblingsklasse in WAR!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (14. Oktober 2008)

War sucks... habs mal angezockt , und ich mags irgendwie garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl , das war bei WoW auch so ^^ uns jetz bin ich fast lvl 70 :>


----------



## Haxxler (14. Oktober 2008)

*nasebohr* *seufz*


----------



## Rhokan (14. Oktober 2008)

So, ich eröffne heute mal, N'abend zusamm'

hab gerade meinen char in axx abgestellt =)


----------



## Korika (14. Oktober 2008)

Und morgen wird stehen


........Dieser Char wurde in Naxx abgestellt.....er wurde gelöscht


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2008)

geht ab die party hier^^


----------



## Lurock (14. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So langweilig ist mir...


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2008)

*sein astra rotlicht genieß*


----------



## Saytan (14. Oktober 2008)

so auch wieder da


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2008)

N'abend..

bin auch mal wieder da.. also, ich mach es meistens so wie der  Liebe Gott, der lässt sich ja auch nicht so oft blicken, aber hat trotzdem ein gutes Image.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> N'abend..
> 
> bin auch mal wieder da.. also, ich mach es meistens so wie der  Liebe Gott, der lässt sich ja auch nicht so oft blicken, aber hat trotzdem ein gutes Image.


wos da der zusammenhang zu dir?


----------



## Saytan (14. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> N'abend..
> 
> bin auch mal wieder da.. also, ich mach es meistens so wie der  Liebe Gott, der lässt sich ja auch nicht so oft blicken, aber hat trotzdem ein gutes Image.



Mehr oder weniger


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2008)

Ach Ihr seid doch alle so Ar...fi..ers


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ach Ihr seid doch alle so Ar...fi..ers


was dagegen?


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was dagegen?



Nicht umbedingt, aber mein ja nur.


----------



## Lurock (14. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ach Ihr seid doch alle so Ar...fi..ers


Wir stehen dazu!


----------



## Minastirit (14. Oktober 2008)

standart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Oktober 2008)

Ach du schande .. *auf uhr kuk* und ich depp muss morgen um 6.20 wieder aufstehen.
Shisha fertig rauch und nun pennen geh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cya :/ gar nicht auf den thread geachtet -.- menno


----------



## Lillyan (14. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> standart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.k-faktor.com/standart/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (14. Oktober 2008)

Einen schönen guten Abend an alle


----------



## Minastirit (14. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> http://www.k-faktor.com/standart/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaja süsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich schreibs seit 3 Jahren so und mein Outlook kanns ändern ohne das ich was machen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (14. Oktober 2008)

Salamu alaikum Mr.dracula


----------



## Lillyan (14. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jaja süsse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich wollte auch mal sowas schreiben... und seidseit ist so... out :>


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2008)

Kennt Ihr eigentlich den schon, da läuft son Typ um die Ecke und ist weg.. also ganz weg, konnt den garnicht mehr sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. unglaublich, frag mich die ganze Zeit schon wie der das gemacht hat. Das man den auch garnicht mehr.. also, Wahnsinn oder?


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (14. Oktober 2008)

echt hammer ist bestimmt Schwarzemagie *Kopf meets Tisch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (14. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr eigentlich den schon, da läuft son Typ um die Ecke und ist weg.. also ganz weg, konnt den garnicht mehr sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Uff ein fall für GALILEO MYSTERY!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Minastirit (14. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch mal sowas schreiben... und seidseit ist so... out :>



???
wie auch immr bin ma pennen 

aber wiso meinst du das mit seid seit?
hö?


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (14. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ???
> wie auch immr bin ma pennen
> 
> aber wiso meinst du das mit seid seit?
> hö?



Geh nicht Schlafen!
Sonst komm ich Blut saugen


*muhahahahahaaaaaaa.....*


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2008)

jutn abend bin auch ma wider hier


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

Graf-von-Krolock schrieb:


> Geh nicht Schlafen!
> Sonst komm ich Blut saugen
> 
> 
> *muhahahahahaaaaaaa.....*


solang du nix anderes saugst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


guden abend allerseits


btw isses nicht "seitseid" ? o_O


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (14. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn abend bin auch ma wider hier


Hoi



Grüne schrieb:


> solang du nix anderes saugst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum wusste ich nur dass das von irgentwem kommt


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

Graf-von-Krolock schrieb:


> Hoi
> 
> 
> 
> Warum wusste ich nur dass das von irgentwem kommt


warum weiss ich auch nicht.
entscheidend ist, dass dus wusstest und es trotzdem gesagt hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (14. Oktober 2008)

Graf-von-Krolock schrieb:


> Hoi
> 
> 
> 
> Warum wusste ich nur dass das von irgentwem kommt


 Noch ein fall für galileo mystery....


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (14. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum weiss ich auch nicht.
> entscheidend ist, dass dus wusstest und es trotzdem gesagt hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich glaub halt noch dran dass nicht jeder 2 deutig denkt


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Noch ein fall für galileo mystery....



Uhh... wird ja ganz schön unheimlich hier


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

Graf-von-Krolock schrieb:


> ich glaub halt noch dran dass nicht jeder 2 deutig denkt


zweideutigkeit kann aber auch ein sehr schönes stilmittel sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (14. Oktober 2008)

wohl war :x


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2008)

ich mag eindeutig zweideutiges


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2008)

So Ich erzähl jetzt maln Witz.. der wird der Brüller, wenn nicht, dann isses auch net so schlimm.. also..


... sitzen zwei Leute auf der Bank, fragt der eine den andren, wie lief denn der Streit noch mit deiner Frau gestern?.. Ach eigentlich ganz gut, hättest mal sehen müssen, sie ist mit  Knien zu mir gekrochen und hat gefragt: Wie lang willsten du dich noch unter dem Tisch verstecken?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

witz komm raus, du bist umzingelt!


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (14. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> witz komm raus, du bist umzingelt!



geht nit, Tür klemmt


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2008)

Alles so Spaßbremsen hier..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2008)

entweder bin cih zu doof den lustig zu finden oder er ist wirklich einfach net lustig^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> entweder bin cih zu doof den lustig zu finden oder er ist wirklich einfach net lustig^^


letzteres ;D


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> letzteres ;D



dann bin ihc ja beruigt^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Alles so Spaßbremsen hier..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt doch gar net, meistens ist der thread sehr belustigend... wenn denn mal was lustiges kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2008)

Hü, was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin dann mal in meinem Sarg wenn ihr mich sucht!


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2008)

Graf-von-Krolock schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal in meinem Sarg wenn ihr mich sucht!



Jojo, alles klar.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

Graf-von-Krolock schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal in meinem Sarg wenn ihr mich sucht!


*holzpflockraushol*

krrrrrolock, komm mal her...


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (14. Oktober 2008)

ohoh
das sieht ja garnet gut aus,..

*fledermaus werd*
*flatttttttttttter*
*ganz weit weg flieg*


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2008)

Graf-von-Krolock schrieb:


> ohoh
> das sieht ja garnet gut aus,..
> 
> *fledermaus werd*
> ...



*armbrust raushohl*
*ziel*
*abzug zieh*


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *armbrust raushohl*
> *ziel*
> *abzug zieh*


du hast sie nur am po gestreift... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (14. Oktober 2008)

Graf-von-Krolock schrieb:


> ohoh
> das sieht ja garnet gut aus,..
> 
> *fledermaus werd*
> ...


*ganz fest konzentrier*
*rot werd*
PRESSSEEEEEEEN
*röter werd*
PRESEEEEEEEEEN!!!!!!
*supersayajin werd*
*fledermaus fang*


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (14. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> *ganz fest konzentrier*
> *rot werd*
> PRESSSEEEEEEEN
> *röter werd*
> PRESEEEEEEEEEN!!!!!!



Kriegst n Kind :x


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du hast sie nur am po gestreift...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmpf hätt doch länger zielen solln... aba immer hin wird er sich ne weile nememr hinsetzen können^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

Graf-von-Krolock schrieb:


> Kriegst n Kind :x


oder er muss mal dringend aufs klo :x


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2008)

Wo bin Ich denn hier gelandet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wo bin Ich denn hier gelandet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na im nachtschwärmer^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wo bin Ich denn hier gelandet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da, wo du vor 2 wochen entlassen wurdest 



Spoiler



irrenhaus


----------



## Saytan (14. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wo bin Ich denn hier gelandet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Im scheiss haus!


nein ich kriege kein Kind,ich werde ein supersayajin!


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> da, wo du vor 2 wochen entlassen wurdest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nachtschwärmer oder irrenhaus... is doch das selbe^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nachtschwärmer oder irrenhaus... is doch das selbe^^


hier verwalten aber die insassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hier verwalten aber die insassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup und das merkt man aba auch^^


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (14. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nachtschwärmer oder irrenhaus... is doch das selbe^^



nä im Irrenhaus hat man länger was davon


----------



## Saytan (14. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hier verwalten aber die insassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin doch kein irrer!!!!!!!111


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2008)

Und was macht denn hier so jetzt..außer beim Nachbarn spannen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und was macht denn hier so jetzt..außer beim Nachbarn spannen?


wieso spannen... der liegt doch seit 2 wochen bei mir im keller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und was macht denn hier so jetzt..außer beim Nachbarn spannen?



fledermäuse mit meiner armbrust abschiessn


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (14. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> fledermäuse mit meiner armbrust abschiessn


grrrrrrrrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (14. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und was macht denn hier so jetzt..außer beim Nachbarn spannen?


Zum supersayajin werden...und rappen damit isch aus die block raus kommen!Im irrenhaus echt ghetto,da überleben nur die härtesten ya weissu


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso spannen... der liegt doch seit 2 wochen bei mir im keller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist der eigentlich immer noch angekettet?.. achso, ich darfs ja nicht weiter erzählen, weil Ich wollte ja noch mit meinem engem Lederanzug zu dir kommen..


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ist der eigentlich immer noch angekettet?.. achso, ich darfs ja nicht weiter erzählen, weil Ich wollte ja noch mit meinem engem Lederanzug zu dir kommen..


ne, nicht mehr.

ketten warn mir zu unsicher, der steht zur hälfte in beton.


----------



## Rastas (15. Oktober 2008)

abend


----------



## Manoroth (15. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> abend



jutn abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> abend


gude^^


----------



## Soramac (15. Oktober 2008)

Ähm Manoroth ich hab jetzt das Video editiert bei Youtube-Lieblinge, falls du meine Antwort schon gelesen hast.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2008)

LOL der typ ist ma geil " sag mal bist du scheisse???" xDD


----------



## Soramac (15. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> LOL der typ ist ma geil " sag mal bist du scheisse???" xDD




Ja und wie der Typ dann da guckt, wenn der eine  sagt: JA WAS ^^


----------



## Soramac (15. Oktober 2008)

Doppelpost ftw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaLtua4QwQ0...feature=related

Ist auch geil, steht der Lehrer da und guckt nur zu.


----------



## Lurock (15. Oktober 2008)

Jaaasper, get over there!
Oh noez, Krauts!
BAAAKEEEER!
*zaaaap*
*headshot*

<3 BiA:HH


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Doppelpost ftw
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaLtua4QwQ0...feature=related
> 
> Ist auch geil, steht der Lehrer da und guckt nur zu.


erinnert mich an dieses "russian school" video...


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jaaasper, get over there!
> Oh noez, Krauts!
> BAAAKEEEER!
> *zaaaap*
> ...


is hh draußen odre wie? oO


----------



## Soramac (15. Oktober 2008)

Wo wir gad bei Russen sind, schau dir das mal an


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkEUU0BaQ9A


----------



## Lurock (15. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> is hh draußen odre wie? oO


Ich habs schon fürn PC... 
Aber für euch kommts morgen raus.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wo wir gad bei Russen sind, schau dir das mal an
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkEUU0BaQ9A


LOL das geht da ja ma ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> LOL das geht da ja ma ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Am Ende dann wo der Typ die Treppe hoch kommt und dem voll aufs Maul haut^^


----------



## Rastas (15. Oktober 2008)

und gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... cheking out some of tha finest herbs *g* hut stopf... schönen abend noch


----------



## Manoroth (15. Oktober 2008)

das is auch ma was


----------



## Soramac (15. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ja geil, besonders ab 0:47, ich hab mich weggeschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (15. Oktober 2008)

So, bin off, aber wenn einer von euch WoW spielt und den Blizzarddownloader hasst:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=69720

hf damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydMeFOH9aTY


so ein assi kind kein leben ...


----------



## Lurock (15. Oktober 2008)

So, ich bin jetzt bei der Mission wo man allein in der Kirche ist...
Und da ist auch Schluss jetzt, zumindest bis zum Frühstück nachher.

Edit: 
Ich hab doch noch weitergespielt. Nach der Kirche unter der Brücke durch zurück auf die Straße.
Das Game rockt!


----------



## Manoroth (15. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydMeFOH9aTY
> 
> 
> so ein assi kind kein leben ...



wegen solchen spasstis kommen alle ausländer in verruf obwohl es auch n haufen anständige ausländer gibt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Oktober 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> So, bin off, aber wenn einer von euch WoW spielt und den Blizzarddownloader hasst:
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=69720
> 
> hf damit
> ...


Ich sage einfach mal ganz frech die Wahrheit: WoWSource.de ist besser, schneller und sicherer.^^


----------



## Saytan (15. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wegen solchen spasstis kommen alle ausländer in verruf obwohl es auch n haufen anständige ausländer gibt


und wenn ich mir dan kommentare hiervon durchlese muss ich kotzen ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkaAgHS3et8...feature=related


----------



## Lurock (15. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> und wenn ich mir dan kommentare hiervon durchlese muss ich kotzen ...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkaAgHS3et8...feature=related


Stimmt, keiner achtet auf die Rechtschreibung... tzzz...


----------



## Manoroth (15. Oktober 2008)

bin ma schlafen gn8 leute


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2008)

cya


----------



## Saytan (15. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Stimmt, keiner achtet auf die Rechtschreibung... tzzz...


unteranderem^^


----------



## Mondryx (15. Oktober 2008)

So...noch rechtzeitig vor dem Server Down selbst off gegangen. Mal gucken wann die Server morgen wieder on sind. Bei Blizzard weiß man ja nie^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (15. Oktober 2008)

Macht nicht zu lange, noch haben wir Werktags. =)


----------



## Raqill (15. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu deine alte Signatur gefiel mir besser. ;p


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2008)

müde, dazu http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3TR2h7igF4g&...feature=related dauergehört...

[x]geistigen schaden davongetragen
[ ] wach bleiben
[ ]weiterhören
[x]schlafen


also gn8 ^^


----------



## Raqill (15. Oktober 2008)

[ ]geistigen schaden davongetragen
[ ] wach bleiben
[ ]weiterhören
[x]schlafen
[x]Nach 5 Sekunden das Fenster vom Video schließen, da es *mir* nicht gefällt


----------



## Thraslon (15. Oktober 2008)

blubidiblub ahoi!


----------



## Lurock (15. Oktober 2008)

So, bin dann auch mal weg, muss um halb 6 wieder aufstehen... =/


----------



## Minastirit (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute

*Versucht in dem laggy style hier was zu posten*

zam please fix our forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> *Versucht in dem laggy style hier was zu posten*
> 
> ...


Huhu, irgendwie ist nichts los hier :/


----------



## Marvîn (15. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> *Versucht in dem laggy style hier was zu posten*
> 
> ...



Versuche seit 10 Min zu antworten während ich ich darauf warte dass ich aufgemountet werde, das ist wirklich grausam, WoW, Buffed und WoW-Europe alles laggt scheiße heftig....

Hoffe es wird besser


----------



## Marvîn (15. Oktober 2008)

Mist jetzt ist auchnoch Realmserver down -.-


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. Oktober 2008)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Mist jetzt ist auchnoch Realmserver down -.-




same here , schon das 9 mal -_-


----------



## Minastirit (15. Oktober 2008)

gamecard weg
laut kolege server down
buffed server auch laggy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 never go online on patch day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (15. Oktober 2008)

na ihr schlaftüten


----------



## Lurock (15. Oktober 2008)

Na du Schlaftüte.


----------



## Thraslon (15. Oktober 2008)

Nix los hier? Oder macht ihr grade Pause? O.o


----------



## White-Frost (15. Oktober 2008)

wollt kurz hallo sagen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2008)

tach


----------



## Thraslon (16. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tach


bisschen spät dran würde ich mal behaupten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. Oktober 2008)

So wieder Zeit zum spammen,und /spamm on


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2008)

wenn diesma forum nicht lagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (16. Oktober 2008)

jutn abend liebe spammer^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn diesma forum nicht lagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei mir lagt das heute abend derb....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn diesma forum nicht lagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmmm,bei mir lagts schon bisschen zwar nicht soviel wie gestern aber immerhin :> naja zitieren dauert ne ewigkeit^^


----------



## Manoroth (16. Oktober 2008)

bei mir laggs wie nix...


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2008)

bei mir leider schon
btw kann einer mal irc einstellungen posten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (16. Oktober 2008)

spam spam spam pew pew pew


----------



## Lurock (16. Oktober 2008)

Nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2008)

kaum will man was schreiben lagts wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Oktober 2008)

moin moin, morgen endlich ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2008)

jop darum bin ich auch ins irc .. da ist wenigstens überhaupt was los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jop darum bin ich auch ins irc .. da ist wenigstens überhaupt was los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ch bekomms mim irc nie hin >.<


----------



## Saytan (16. Oktober 2008)

so bin ma off bissel englisch lernen und dan pennen bbaba gn8


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ch bekomms mim irc nie hin >.<



so schwer is das nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (16. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> so bin ma off bissel englisch lernen und dan pennen bbaba gn8



lernen? kann man des essen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> so schwer is das nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich habs geschafft beim ersten ma nen eigenen server zu öffnen <.<
beim 2. ma wieder, und dann habschs gelassen, weil ichs am ende eh nit blick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2008)

du must nur quakenet joinen
dann /join @#buffed.de eintippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber die mobs bescheissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da wartet gar keine sehnsüchtig auf dich *g*


----------



## Thraslon (16. Oktober 2008)

morgen... *gähn*


----------



## Urengroll (16. Oktober 2008)

brille komm in #buffed.de chat.....................^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> brille komm in #buffed.de chat.....................^^


was gehtn da ab?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du must nur quakenet joinen
> dann /join @#buffed.de eintippen
> 
> 
> ...


argh ich verkacks echt ... -______-
wieder server eröffnet o-O


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2008)

yeah geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (16. Oktober 2008)

gz brille^^


----------



## Gnôrke (16. Oktober 2008)

ich sag au ma guden abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (17. Oktober 2008)

Meinereiner schaut sich grade Tv Total auf Pro 7 an.

Was siehst du?! *william shatner imitier*


----------



## Manoroth (17. Oktober 2008)

auch tv total^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Oktober 2008)

ich guck southpark^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (17. Oktober 2008)

Alle im bett, oder warum ist hier nix los?


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (17. Oktober 2008)

Moin Moin


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

Doch noch einer da.^^ Hab' mich schon gewundert. x)


----------



## Rhokan (17. Oktober 2008)

Arg viel mehr scheines aber auch net zu sein^^


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

Scheint mir auch so... Na toll, dann bleibt mein Abend halt langweilig. x]


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2008)

Gutn abend, auch wenn hier nicht los sein scheint^^


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

Na also, doch noch einer da.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

wtb essen


----------



## Rhokan (17. Oktober 2008)

Hab neben mir den Kuchen stehen, handel mich einfach an


----------



## Manoroth (17. Oktober 2008)

jutn abend


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend, Manoroth. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Hab neben mir den Kuchen stehen, handel mich einfach an


kk dann
*lf mage für kaffee*


----------



## Manoroth (17. Oktober 2008)

hab n lvl 250er mage aba der kann kein kaffe baun glaub ich^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kk dann
> *lf mage für kaffee*


Mages können kaffee?


----------



## Rhokan (17. Oktober 2008)

Kaffee um die Uhrzeit 0o


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab n lvl 250er mage aba der kann kein kaffe baun glaub ich^^


schade



Razyl schrieb:


> Mages können kaffee?


ja sicha



Rhokan schrieb:


> Kaffee um die Uhrzeit 0o


y not? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schlafen sucks^^
und es passt zu kuchen!


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ja sicha


Und wieso können die dann nichts anderes als immer nur dieses Gebäck? Das hängt ja einen langsam zum Halse raus.
Wie wärs mal mit Nudeln oder so?


----------



## Rhokan (17. Oktober 2008)

> Wie wärs mal mit Nudeln oder so?



Ich versuch mir gerade bildlich vorzustellen wie 40 schwer bewaffnete im Alterac nach Nudeln mit Kaffee schreien....


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich versuch mir gerade bildlich vorzustellen wie 40 schwer bewaffnete im Alterac nach Nudeln mit Kaffee schreien....


Warum nicht? Immer diese Kekse oder croisannts...


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

EIN HOCH AUF DIE INTERNATIONALE GETRÄNKEQUALITÄT!

<3 deichkind


----------



## Manoroth (17. Oktober 2008)

einfach ne schöne grosse portion ramen... mjammi^^


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

¥0 |\|4(|-|7$(|-|\/\/ä®|\/|3® \/\/422µp?



jaa mir is langweilig^^


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

Was möchtest du uns mitteilen, Trolli? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

steht doch da klar und verständlich^^


----------



## luXz (17. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> steht doch da klar und verständlich^^



Joa ich kanns lesen


----------



## Manoroth (17. Oktober 2008)

ich könnts ev auch lesen wenn cih mich n bisserl konzentriern würde aba hallloooo? es ist weeek end da wird net konzentriert und wenn dann auf s saufen


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

Also das erste heißt Yo... und das letzte Whazz up... Und der Rest?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

KEIN GOTT! KEIN SCHAH! LIEBER WAS ZU SAUFEN!

XD


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Oktober 2008)

*eure signaturen anguck*

etwas ist da falsch...


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

Carcha, du bist fies! Ich durfte die monatelang behalten und dann das! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Erklär' mir wenigstens, wie ich die Sprüche neben das Bild bekomme! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Carcha, du bist fies! Ich durfte die monatelang behalten und dann das!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Indem du das Bild splittest. Aber das wird zu kompliziert.


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

Na toll, erst werd' ich gezwungen meine schönen Sprüche rauszunehmen... Ich mag euch nicht mehr. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> *eure signaturen anguck*
> 
> etwas ist da falsch...


fixed mein lord


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Indem du das Bild splittest. Aber das wird zu kompliziert.


oder n bild mit den sprüchen machen und den hintergrund durchsichtig machen. wär am einfachsten.


----------



## Melih (17. Oktober 2008)

hoffentlich ist meine signatur nicht zu groß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hoffentlich ist meine signatur nicht zu groß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


is sie^^ allein das pic hat 200px


----------



## Melih (17. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> is sie^^ allein das pic hat 200px



pssssscht!!!!


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hoffentlich ist meine signatur nicht zu groß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch.


----------



## Melih (17. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Doch.


 ist sie jetzt zu groß`?

ps: ist jetzt genau so groß wie Carcharoths signatur


----------



## Saytan (17. Oktober 2008)

Ufta ufta ufta......



aber meine sit okay nich?


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Oktober 2008)

Genehmigt.


----------



## Haxxler (17. Oktober 2008)

wenn du alles übermalst bis auf die worte heavy metal dann ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (17. Oktober 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> wenn du alles übermalst bis auf die worte heavy metal dann ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tzeeeee ^^


----------



## Saytan (17. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Genehmigt.


Oh danke allmächtiger Imperator Charcha!


----------



## Melih (17. Oktober 2008)

toll jetzt ist der link nicht mehr da <.<

und ich hab extra so gute gildennamen gehabt


----------



## Manoroth (17. Oktober 2008)

jup die warn funny^^


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> toll jetzt ist der link nicht mehr da <.<
> 
> und ich hab extra so gute gildennamen gehabt


unter die hier passt das wieder....
http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/9924/dz...mo8190pxyy6.png


----------



## Melih (17. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> unter die hier passt das wieder....
> http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/9924/dz...mo8190pxyy6.png



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: ich sag nur

<ownd dich während er onaniert>

<hallo?! guck nicht auf mein gildennamen>

<Shemale lover>

<lilablass blau kariert und stolz drauf>


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Oktober 2008)

np
hatte paint.net noch offen^^


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hahahahahahahh so nenn ich menie fun gilde^^


----------



## Melih (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hahahahahahahh so nenn ich menie fun gilde^^



Ich würd sie eher 

<Shemale lover> 

nennen

ps: würde zu gern sehen was die leute zu dem gildennamen sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

alle tot?


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Oktober 2008)

jep


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> alle tot?


Nö,plane die Weltherrschaft an mich zu reißen!


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Nö,plane die Weltherrschaft an mich zu reißen!



cool kann cih mitmachn?


----------



## Melih (18. Oktober 2008)

Und ich plane gerade Majoras mask zu zocken <.<


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Und ich plane gerade Majoras mask zu zocken <.<



das wäre auch was... nee kb meinen n64 auszugrabn


----------



## Melih (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das wäre auch was... nee kb meinen n64 auszugrabn



Wiso?

Also für Majoras Mask lohnt es sich 


das war früher mein Lieblingsspiel weil das echt herrausfordernd war....und weil ich alle 4 tempel OHNE zeit verlangsamerung geschafft habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> cool kann cih mitmachn?


Natürlich,ah warte da fehlt was*hust**hust*

_Komm...auf die...dunkle Seite der Macht und du wirst dein Penis durch gedanken vergrößern können.Komm.....auuuf...meine Seite!!_

So ähm jaaa klar botschaft....

ahja da fehlt ja was

*hust*_Und...ähm...ich bin dein VATER!!WUAHA_

überzeugend nich?


----------



## Melih (18. Oktober 2008)

> _Komm...auf die...dunkle Seite der Macht und du wirst dein Penis durch gedanken vergrößern können.Komm.....auuuf...meine Seite!!_






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<.<


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Natürlich,ah warte da fehlt was*hust**hust*
> 
> _Komm...auf die...dunkle Seite der Macht und du wirst dein Penis durch gedanken vergrößern können.Komm.....auuuf...meine Seite!!_



ne danke bin ganz zufriedn mit meinem besten stück^^

aber bei der weltbeherschung bin cih trotzdem dabei


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne danke bin ganz zufriedn mit meinem besten stück^^
> 
> aber bei der weltbeherschung bin cih trotzdem dabei


Okay,aber die Dunkle seite,ähm ich meine *DUNKLE SEITE* beinhaltet viel mehr!
Naja bist eingestellt,dein erster auftrag ist öhhm todesstern,todesserver,todesstern,todesserver,,,ein todesserver zu machen,dafür brauchen wir das forum also alle mods raus aber pssss das charcha da nix mit kriegt,sonst benutzt er sein bannhammer oder nuklearen sprengstoff!


----------



## Melih (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Okay,aber die Dunkle seite,ähm ich meine *DUNKLE SEITE* beinhaltet viel mehr!
> Naja bist eingestellt,dein erster auftrag ist öhhm todesstern,todesserver,todesstern,todesserver,,,ein todesserver zu machen,dafür brauchen wir das forum also alle mods raus aber pssss das charcha da nix mit kriegt,sonst benutzt er sein bannhammer oder nuklearen sprengstoff!



Ihr habt aber einen sehr großen Konkurenten

und zwar


CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK UND SEINE ANHÄNGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

kk mache mich still und leise an die übernahme des forums


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ihr habt aber einen sehr großen Konkurenten
> 
> und zwar
> 
> ...



<---- the one and only CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ihr habt aber einen sehr großen Konkurenten
> 
> und zwar
> 
> ...


auch du wirst noch auf die dunkle seite kommen!


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kk mache mich still und leise an die übernahme des forums


achso ich möchte auch noch Imperator genannt werden öhm jaa


----------



## Melih (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> <---- the one and only CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK



IM THE ONE CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK,FOOL!

AND NOW DIE!!!

IMMA CARGING MAH LAZER!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

pah 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so da


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> IM THE ONE CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK,FOOL!
> 
> AND NOW DIE!!!
> 
> ...


Öhm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*I AM YOUR FATHER!!!!*


----------



## Melih (18. Oktober 2008)

Ihr könnt mich nicht besiegen!!!

ich hab das ultimative item

SHOOP DA WHOOP


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

lol son crap

Blaaaaaaast! 

sag cih da nur


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

7 Dragonballs

Todesstern



Tja hahahahahah


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

tja melih gegen uns komsmte net an^^


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tja melih gegen uns komsmte net an^^


Ganz genau,komm zu uns auf die dunkle seite der macht......


Und Darth manoroth,wie verläuft die forum übernahme?Mods aussem weggeschafft?

Und gib acht,charcharoth hat einen ban hammer und nuklearen sprengstoff,schön aufpassen!

Wenn der davon wind kriegt,sind wa am arsch,der two hittet,also aufpassen!


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

is in arbeit aba carcha macht mir sorgen...

edit: 900ter post^^


----------



## Schleppel (18. Oktober 2008)

Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is in arbeit aba carcha macht mir sorgen...
> 
> edit: 900ter post^^


ach der hat noch nichts bemerkt,glaub der erfährt es erst wenns zu spät ist und er kapitulieren muss mauahhaahahahha


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

ah ein glück guck ma was cih gefunden habe

Schutz vor Bannhammer 

jetzt bin ich gewappnet und kann richtig los legn


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Stark in dir,die dunkle macht ist!

Okay leg es an und los gehts,keine Gnade muahahahaa


----------



## Lurock (18. Oktober 2008)

Nab0rnd


----------



## Haxxler (18. Oktober 2008)

Ihr mit euren lächerlichen Waffen habt keine Chance gegen mein Uberitem:
Furz


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Ventilator 

dumm gelaufn


----------



## Night falls (18. Oktober 2008)

Oh mein Gott, es ist Freitag Abend und ich bin nicht annähernd so betrunken wie ich es gerne wäre T_T


----------



## Haxxler (18. Oktober 2008)

Tja, dann haste was falsch gemacht.


----------



## Lurock (18. Oktober 2008)

Gnaah, gleich hab ich Kalimdor komplett aufgedeckt...


----------



## Night falls (18. Oktober 2008)

Ja in der Tat, ich bin mit nem Freund der recht krank ist aus Solidarität zusammen nach Hause gegangen... Naja dank dem Kaffee den ich mir grad reingetan hab und den Bieren die ich noch trinken werde komme ich vorraussichtlich trotzdem noch auf meine Kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich geh jetzt mal ratzen. n8


----------



## Night falls (18. Oktober 2008)

'ne geruhsame Nacht


----------



## Kurta (18. Oktober 2008)

timmäh!
musste mal gesagt werden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (18. Oktober 2008)

So noch einer da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

me


----------



## Lurock (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich auch.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (18. Oktober 2008)

sorry war kurz mal in WoW drinne ^^ und was geht bei euch so?


----------



## Lurock (18. Oktober 2008)

Achievments sammeln.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

war gerade tdm hero so aus fun^^

und jetzt spiele cih wohl n bisserl crysis


----------



## Lurock (18. Oktober 2008)

Juhuu, Kalimdor geschafft, jetzt noch die Scherbenwelt und heute Abend die östl. Königreiche.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

na dann gogogogo^^ is eigentlich sonst noch wer am leben? oder alle tot?


----------



## Lurock (18. Oktober 2008)

So, Server werden runtergefahren, also bin ich auch mal weg, bye.


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2008)

n'abend


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abönd! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

schon wider 21 uhr? na dann jutn abend


----------



## Tabuno (18. Oktober 2008)

nabend nabend


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2008)

"Ach du scheiße ist der breit" (Zitat aus Lotw) und passt grad supr zu mir...-.-'


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Na also, heute ist ja mal was los hier! :>


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Oktober 2008)

bähh  sooo langweilig ^^

Ich hab grade bemerkt das ich kB auf zocken mehr hab....  gott die welt geht unter...
im Warhammer forum is auch tote hose... narf


----------



## Urengroll (18. Oktober 2008)

hola...............^^


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

1.2 saytan kommt vorbei
3.4 er steht vor deiner tür
5.6 wo hast du dich versteckt
7.8 saytan hat's gemacht
9.10 saytan kann wieder gehen

WuFff wuff


----------



## Urengroll (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> 1.2 saytan kommt vorbei
> 3.4 er steht vor deiner tür
> 5.6 wo hast du dich versteckt
> 7.8 saytan hat's gemacht
> ...




peng peng!


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

saytan wegmach


----------



## Urengroll (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> saytan wegmach




Gröhhhhhhhhhhllllll! Ahh da ist eine Seite, wo man sich WoW Texte schreiben kann. Nett Nett!


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> saytan wegmach


Ey padawan frezze!!!!^^


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2008)

WUUUUUUUUUUHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 400 POST XD


----------



## Urengroll (18. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> WUUUUUUUUUUHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 400 POST XD



Toll und nun?


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ey padawan frezze!!!!^^



ne ich lehne mich gegen meinen meister auf

MUAHAHAHAHA jetzt gehorchst du mir oder ich zihe dich ausm thread mit der ultimativen angel


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Toll und nun?


Jetzt bin ich cool xD


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Toll und nun?



jetzt hatt er mehr pokemon


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jetzt hatt er mehr pokemon


auch das XD


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

btw hab cih den acc 3 monate später wie du gemacht aba mehr als doppelt so viele posts

also hab cih definitiv mehr und stärkere pokemon


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> btw hab cih den acc 3 monate später wie du gemacht aba mehr als doppelt so viele posts
> 
> also hab cih definitiv mehr und stärkere pokemon


Na und ich hatte des  öfteren kein Internet O.o und gz zu deinen pokemon :-P


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

thx bin auch stolz auf die


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> thx bin auch stolz auf die


das freut die sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend :>


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne ich lehne mich gegen meinen meister auf
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHA jetzt gehorchst du mir oder ich zihe dich ausm thread mit der ultimativen angel


Niemals,die ich bin der Imperator!wuahahahahahahahahaahhaa


Naja dan einen neuen

LF SITH ANHÄNGER PLx /w me!!!!!


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend :>


hallöle


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Niemals,die ich bin der Imperator!wuahahahahahahahahaahhaa
> 
> 
> Naja dan einen neuen
> ...


Sith wo? 
Hier ist Sith 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sith wo?
> Hier ist Sith
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jop wir planen einen Todesserver,was aufkeinne fall etwas mit todesstern hat dafür musste charcha aussem weg räumen ohne das der was davon merkt *hust*


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Jop wir planen einen Todesserver,was aufkeinne fall etwas mit todesstern hat dafür musste charcha aussem weg räumen ohne das der was davon merkt *hust*


XD


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Jop wir planen einen Todesserver,was aufkeinne fall etwas mit todesstern hat dafür musste charcha aussem weg räumen ohne das der was davon merkt *hust*


Hmm wieso muss ich grad an The Force Unleashed denken?


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Jop wir planen einen Todesserver,was aufkeinne fall etwas mit todesstern hat dafür musste charcha aussem weg räumen ohne das der was davon merkt *hust*


http://www.hiphopglobe.ch/images/azad_blockschrif.jpg
Was isn das eig für ne kette die da Azad trägt saytan..?^^


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> http://www.hiphopglobe.ch/images/azad_blockschrif.jpg
> Was isn das eig für ne kette die da Azad trägt saytan..?^^


kann ich arabisch?nein aber da steht glaub ich allah drauf^^den schriftzgu kenn ich


und nein das hat nichts mti force unleashed zu tuhen da gibts keine todesserver mit gigaaaaantischen laserstrahlen ähm virusstrahlen usw


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> kann ich arabisch?nein aber da steht glaub ich allah drauf^^den schriftzgu kenn ich
> 
> 
> und nein das hat nichts mti force unleashed zu tuhen da gibts keine todesserver mit gigaaaaantischen laserstrahlen ähm virusstrahlen usw


dachte das wär was ähnliches wie ne königskette xD


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> und nein das hat nichts mti force unleashed zu tuhen da gibts keine todesserver mit gigaaaaantischen laserstrahlen ähm virusstrahlen usw


Das nicht, aber mächtige Sternkreuzer und AT-ST die man zerstört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> dachte das wär was ähnliches wie ne königskette xD


das ist keine koenigskette





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier aber gold ist scheiße


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

wir wollten nur das buffed forum übernehmn und carcharoth vernichten aber ich habe mich vom bösen imperator losgesagt und braue mein eigenes süppchen


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> das ist keine koenigskette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaaasoooo, hmm dann will ich Azads Kette Frankfurter Rapper Klamotten haben viel mehr style XD


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wir wollten nur das buffed forum übernehmn und carcharoth vernichten aber ich habe mich vom bösen imperator losgesagt und braue mein eigenes süppchen


Ein Rebell!!!


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

ala falls du da bist haste lust meine padawan schülerin zu werdn? hab mcih ja kurzum selber zum meister ernannt^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab mcih ja kurzum selber zum meister ernannt^^


Und wieso kannst du das? Ist net fair ><


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wieso kannst du das? Ist net fair ><


Ganz einfach, er ist ein Abtrünniger XD


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

ich kann das, weil cih das einzige item habe , dass mcih vor carcha schützt und zwar 

Schutz vor Bannhammer


----------



## Asoriel (18. Oktober 2008)

mhm wenn er das sieht könnte er sich glatt was einfallen lassen, gegen das du noch nicht immun bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich kann das, weil cih das einzige item habe , dass mcih vor carcha schützt und zwar
> 
> Schutz vor Bannhammer


Hmm sowas ähnliches hab ich doch grad in der Sig von Saytan gesehen.
Egal: Sowas brauch doch ein Meister net. Also kommt, Yoda´s Sprache reicht vollkommen aus um ihn zu verwirren


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

der hat nur ne billige kopie

das ding is einzigartig und in meinem besitz


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

ARGH!!!!
Diese Werbeanrufe nerven, jetzt schon abends um halb 11 -.-


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ARGH!!!!
> Diese Werbeanrufe nerven, jetzt schon abends um halb 11 -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ARGH!!!!
> Diese Werbeanrufe nerven, jetzt schon abends um halb 11 -.-


O.o seit wir umgezpgen sind hatte ich die gar net mehr...^^


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm sowas ähnliches hab ich doch grad in der Sig von Saytan gesehen.
> Egal: Sowas brauch doch ein Meister net. Also kommt, Yoda´s Sprache reicht vollkommen aus um ihn zu verwirren


Okay ihr beide ein laserschwert kampf!Kämpft kämpft lord razylus!


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ala falls du da bist haste lust meine padawan schülerin zu werdn? hab mcih ja kurzum selber zum meister ernannt^^


'Padawan? Wo was wer wann wie? HÄ? XD


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 'Padawan? Wo was wer wann wie? HÄ? XD


Du sollst der Padawan von ihn werden.
Und irgendwann komsmt du zur dunklen Seite. 
ENDE


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

bin frisch gebackener sith meister und bracuh n padawan um irgend was böses zu machn^^

das buffed forum überlasse ich dem saytan

können uns ja was überlegn und in der zwischenzeit schlage ich vor wir lungern in finsteren pärken rum und erschreckn alte leute


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Ihr könnt auch Betrunkene dekorieren, wo ich grad so Allimania 19 höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr könnt auch Betrunkene dekorieren, wo ich grad so Allimania 19 höre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klingt auch gut^^


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Was ist ein Padawan? XD


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was ist ein Padawan? XD


Die frage ist jetzt aber net Ernst gemeint oder? Wenn nicht heul ich jetzt


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was ist ein Padawan? XD



wtf? kennste etwa star wars net?

Padawan = schüler

sith = dunkler jedi/ böser jedi will die jedi vernichten und strebt immer nach grösserer macht

jedi = lichtschwert schwingender, magische kräfte (auch "die macht" genannt) einsetzender hüter des friedens


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was ist ein Padawan? XD


egal ich sags so:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Komm zur mir,es ist der richtige weg und ich bin dein Vater_


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

ne komm zu mir bei mir gibts knabberzeugs und freibier


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> _Komm zur mir,es ist der richtige weg und ich bin dein Vater_


_
Jawohl mein Imperator *verbeug*_


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Achsooooooo... Gut, der Begriff Padawan war mir entfallen...^^ Nä, ich geh' zu Mandoroth, du hörst Bushido, Saytan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

ach ja und mein erster padawan bekommt n plüsch rancor umsonst


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Achsooooooo... Gut, der Begriff Padawan war mir entfallen...^^ Nä, ich geh' zu Mandoroth, du hörst Bushido, Saytan.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



juhu^^ willkommen ala mein schüler *frei bier und plüsch rancor überreich*


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ach ja und mein erster padawan bekommt n plüch rancor umsonst


Nen plüsch Rancor? Saytan bietet einen Kampf gegen einen echten Rancor an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

nana sie is erst n padawan da lass cih se doch ncoh net gegen nen rancor antreten-.- will se ausbilden net umbringen


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> juhu^^ willkommen ala mein schüler *frei bier und plüsch rancor überreich*


Kuhäl, das wollte ich schon immer mal haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nana sie is erst n padawan da lass cih se doch ncoh net gegen nen rancor antreten-.- will se ausbilden net umbringen


Ach komm...
In jedi Knight III ging sowas auch (machtblitz ftw)


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm...
> In jedi Knight III ging sowas auch (machtblitz ftw)



jo aba da isser n relativ jut ausgebildeter padawan

bei ala bin ich atm froh wenn se n wasserglas mit der amcht anhebn kann^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo aba da isser n relativ jut ausgebildeter padawan
> 
> bei ala bin ich atm froh wenn se n wasserglas mit der amcht anhebn kann^^


Verdammt jetzt muss ich ja doch wieder Jedi Academy installieren -.- 
Muss das mal wieder durchspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo aba da isser n relativ jut ausgebildeter padawan
> 
> bei ala bin ich atm froh wenn se n wasserglas mit der amcht anhebn kann^^


Was soll das denn heißen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Achsooooooo... Gut, der Begriff Padawan war mir entfallen...^^ Nä, ich geh' zu Mandoroth, du hörst Bushido, Saytan.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein nein,das ist nich bushido,ist ein padawan.Verkleidet als bushido,ist der todesstern der entfaltet sich dadurch verkleidet als bushido sigi

komm zu mir ala,die dunkle seite der macht ist stark in dir ausserdem bin ich dein Vater *atme*chooo pschhhh chooo pschshcshc

Mit der dunklen seite kannste tote rezzn,ausserdem bekomms viele epixxX und Legendarys.

Also komm zu uns!

Ja ausserdem kampf gegne echten rancor,und mit der chance mit den epixX ihn onezuhitten!

Ausserdem haben wir alle 7 Dragonballs!Das heißt die ersten 2 Sith Jünger bekommen nen Wunsch frei jaja!

Und öhhmm Ich bin dein Vater!!!111 einself

Und du hast 50000 Gratis songs zum downloaden und freikarten in puff!


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verdammt jetzt muss ich ja doch wieder Jedi Academy installieren -.-
> Muss das mal wieder durchspielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



* zu dir nachhause renn und spiel klau*

ihc liebe das spiel aba finde es nirgends zu kaufn^^ aba hab atm eh kein geld-.-

habs ma von nem freund ausgelihen aba der hats verlorn....


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was soll das denn heißen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ala,komm zu uns,bei nus darfste deine kraft sofort entfalten+mega epix und legendarys,greif zu!


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was soll das denn heißen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bist ja noch in der ausbildung^^

kommt aba noch (bin mir ganz sicher das du bald sogar saytan aleine besiegn kannst^^)


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bist ja noch in der ausbildung^^
> 
> kommt aba noch (bin mir ganz sicher das du bald sogar saytan aleine besiegn kannst^^)


Hey fresse,greif mich an und du erlebst dein blaues wunder!

Wuahahahhihihihihihi *machtblitz*wusch hihihihi wuahhaahahahahhaa


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nein nein,das ist nich bushido,ist ein padawan.Verkleidet als bushido,ist der todesstern der entfaltet sich dadurch verkleidet als bushido sigi
> 
> komm zu mir ala,die dunkle seite der macht ist stark in dir ausserdem bin ich dein Vater *atme*chooo pschhhh chooo pschshcshc
> 
> ...


1. Du bist nicht mein Vater und selbst wenn, mir doch egal!

2. Wozu habe *ich* bitteschön einen Puffbesuch nötig? o.O

3. Bushido bleibt Bushido!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> * zu dir nachhause renn und spiel klau*
> 
> ihc liebe das spiel aba finde es nirgends zu kaufn^^ aba hab atm eh kein geld-.-
> 
> habs ma von nem freund ausgelihen aba der hats verlorn....


Ich hab es dieses Jahr auf ebay für 28 euro gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

najo ich siele halt jezt the force unleashed is auch net schlecht^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 1. Du bist nicht mein Vater und selbst wenn, mir doch egal!


Dein Vater ist dir Egal?^^


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 1. Du bist nicht mein Vater und selbst wenn, mir doch egal!
> 
> 2. Wozu habe *ich* bitteschön einen Puffbesuch nötig? o.O
> 
> ...


Naklar bin ich das,Luke komm zur dunklen seite,ähmi ch meine ala!
okay du bekommst deine lieblings matel bands abonniert und freikarten zu deren konzert

komm zu uns!

Ahja ausserdem

razyl ich erhebe dich nun zum Sith Lord und schaff mir die plage manoorth aus den augen,er will nicht zurück zu mir!


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> razyl ich erhebe dich nun zum Sith Lord und schaff mir die plage manoorth aus den augen,er will nicht zurück zu mir!


Jawohl mein Imperator.
*manoorth jag mit roten Lichtschwert und ner menge Blitzen und dabei fies lachen*


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

nur weil du ihn in den rang eines sith lords erhebst isser mir ncoh lange net gewachsen muahahahaha

komm nur her und ich vernichte dich (oder komm zu mir dann tretten wir zusammen mit ala saytan in den hintern)


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2008)

Was raucht ihr Jedi-Ritter..?^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Was raucht ihr Jedi-Ritter..?^^


<--- Nichtraucher :>


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Nein, Razyl... Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass das nicht meine Entscheidung beeinflusst.^^


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

haste dir schonma ne ordentliche portion "macht" pur reingehaun? das flasht wie nix (komm zu mir dann bekommste ganz viel von)


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> <--- Nichtraucher :>


*hüstel* Marihuana rauchen ist kiffen xD *hüstel*


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nein, Razyl... Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass das nicht meine Entscheidung beeinflusst.^^


Komm auf die Dunkle Seite. 
Guck mal:
Wir haben Cookies,
Wir haben Machtblitze,
Wir haben Rote Lichtschwerter.
Was willst du mehr?!


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Was raucht ihr Jedi-Ritter..?^^


Tee! XD


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Komm auf die Dunkle Seite.
> Guck mal:
> Wir haben Cookies,
> Wir haben Machtblitze,
> ...


Lila > Rot

Cookies kann ich mir selber machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Komm auf die Dunkle Seite.
> Guck mal:
> Wir haben Cookies,
> Wir haben Machtblitze,
> ...


 das gibts bei mir auch und soagr noch frei bier dazu also wechsle zu mir^^

ach ja habe ncoh den macht würgegriff anzubietn und den amcht stoss^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Lila > Rot
> 
> Cookies kann ich mir selber machen.
> 
> ...


Aber nicht SOLCHE Cookies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ach ja habe ncoh den macht würgegriff anzubietn und den amcht stoss^^


Wer will würgen können wenn er andere leute schocken kann?


----------



## White-Frost (18. Oktober 2008)

guten abend die damen und herren


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das gibts bei mir auch und soagr noch frei bier dazu also wechsle zu mir^^
> 
> ach ja habe ncoh den macht würgegriff anzubietn und den amcht stoss^^


Bist mri viel zu verzogen!

*shenlong ruf mit den dragonballs*

Wuahahahhahaah

Ich wünsche mir das Manoroth mein Sklave ist wuahahahaah
Ich wünsche mir unendlich macht wuahahahahha
Ich wünsche mir das mein penis auf eier druck ein lichtschwert wird!!!


hahahahaahahahaah muahahaahahaa


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

hoch heben n bisserl würgen, gleichzeitig mit macht blitzen schön knusprig durchbraten und dann an ne wand schmettern *schwärm*

gibts was schöneres?


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir das mein penis auf eier druck ein lichtschwert wird!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ROOOFL
Made my Day^^


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber nicht SOLCHE Cookies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meine Cookies > alle anderen Cookies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Manoroth, ich bin doch schon längst bei dir.^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hoch heben n bisserl würgen, gleichzeitig mit macht blitzen schön knusprig durchbraten und dann an ne wand schmettern *schwärm*
> 
> gibts was schöneres?


Du darfst gar net Blitzen, das dürfen nur SITH LORDS WUHAHAHAHAHAHA
*Manoroth mit Blitzen Jag*


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du darfst gar net Blitzen, das dürfen nur SITH LORDS WUHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *Manoroth mit Blitzen Jag*


hab die 7 dragonballs wieder gefunden jetz darfst dir was wünschen!

*übergeb*

Wuahahahahh ich spüre wie die macht mein gemäch durchfließt wuahahhahaha

Machtblitze von unten wuahahhaha!

Achja mano du bist mein sklave habs mri von den dragonballs gewünscht!Haha jetzt ist ala der letzte jedi!

YOU ARE NOT PREPARED!


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

HaHa 

ach ja und cih bin AUCH n Sith du möchtegern Meister

ich kann öfters blitzen als die polizei wenn cih lust hab


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> HaHa
> 
> ach ja und cih bin AUCH n Sith du möchtegern Meister
> 
> ich kann öfters blitzen als die polizei wenn cih lust hab


Er wagt es sich mir zu wiedersetzen!


*konzentrier*
*anspann*
*press*
*press*
*rot werd*
wuahahahahhaa
*haare blond werd und steh*

Hahah ich bin nicht nur Imperator sondern ein Supersaiyajin-Sith Imperator wuahahahahah


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

hab n anti saytan helm also geh weg mit deinen dbs


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Er wagt es sich mir zu wiedersetzen!
> 
> 
> *konzentrier*
> ...



joa und *hose braun werd* haste noch vergessen^^


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Auf manoroth ziel:

Kame-Hame-HAAAAAAAAAAAAA

pew pew!!

Saytan trifft Manoroth kritisch
Manoroth stirbt


Hahah OWNED!!!


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Ala ist jetz die einzige hahahahah !!!


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

*Helm aufsetz*

Endlich mal ein bisschen Ruhe vor dem da.^^

*Saytan umhau*


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Auf manoroth ziel:
> 
> Kame-Hame-HAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> ...



nix da haste das item von gestern vergessen? 

Blaaaaaaast! 

habn gottesschild der macht mich unverwundbar

und da ala und cih durch die macht sehr stark verbunden sind is sie auch geschützt


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nix da haste das item von gestern vergessen?
> 
> Blaaaaaaast!
> 
> ...


haha jetzt noch ruhestein du boon!

Maonorth two hittet eichhörnchen wusstest du as ala?

Achso öhm mano ich kann auch dotten dagegen kansnt du nichts wuahahaha


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> haha jetzt noch ruhestein du boon!
> 
> Maonorth two hittet eichhörnchen wusstest du as ala?
> 
> Achso öhm mano ich kann auch dotten dagegen kansnt du nichts wuahahaha



ich bin UNVERWUNDBAR da kannste doten hoten oder was acuh immer nix kann mich erreichen^^

und da ich endlich meine ruhe habe widme cih meine aufmerksamkeit voll und ganz der ausbildung von ala damit se auch schön stark wird damit wir die welt kontroliern können


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Dankeschön, Manoroth! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

immer wider gerne ala^^


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Tja falsch gedacht,du irrst dich,meine geheime waffe die ich um den hals trag!TJAAA


Dagegen hilft nichts es zerstört dich immer!

Todesstern Anhänger


Meinen Sith Lord einen geb


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

gegen was unzerstörbares nützt es trotzdem nix und ich BIN auf der dunklen seite udn werde es acuh bleiben


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gegen was unzerstörbares nützt es trotzdem nix und ich BIN auf der dunklen seite udn werde es acuh bleiben


Bist du nicht,ich bin die wahre dunkle seite.
Doch es lässt dich in kleine teile zerfallen wuahahahahaa


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan nervt... Wollen wir in puttmachen, Manoroth? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

*auf alanium abfeuer*


Alanium war nie unzerstörbar hahahahahah !!!!!!!!1


achja nochwas charcha hat gepennt hab seine geheim waffe geklaut

*bannschwert zieh* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*auf manoroth klopf*


So erledigt


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ein Hammer, du Blödian UND lesen hilft, ich bin unkaputtbar!


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das ist ein Hammer, du Blödian UND lesen hilft, ich bin unkaputtbar!


nö seine geheimwaffe ist in bannschwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Okay ganz einfach*pokeball zieh*

*auf ala nud manoroth werf*

hihi *in pokeball gefangen*

so das wars gute  nacht!


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

jup glaube wird langsam zeit

wollte ihn ja eignetlich verschohnen aba der lässt uns einfach net in ruhe....

selber schuld

*hinschleich und ihm seinen anhänger klau wärend dem er schläft*

*neben ihn stell*

*mit ala zusammen meinen speer benutzen um alles im umkreis von 50 km auszulöschen*

so jetzt ham wer ruhe


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup glaube wird langsam zeit
> 
> wollte ihn ja eignetlich verschohnen aba der lässt uns einfach net in ruhe....
> 
> ...


mein anhänger ist nuantastbar wenn du ihn berührst wirste zu stein.


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin ausserdem unbesiegbar


*vierfacher supersaijayjn werd*


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> mein anhänger ist nuantastbar wenn du ihn berührst wirste zu stein.



ne werde cih net steht net da^^

muss schon aufm anhänger stehn oder bei den effekten etc sonst gehts net

du bsit tot kaputt ausm weg geräumt und dein anhänger is meins


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich bin ausserdem unbesiegbar
> 
> 
> *vierfacher supersaijayjn werd*



kannst auch n tausendfacher werdn mein speer killt ALLES ausser den personen die den spell ausgeführt ham.


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Sorry,dein anhänger ist machtlos genau wie dein speer

Der anti todesstern Anhänger


tadaaaaaaa


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Haha!

*Auf Benutzen drück!*


das wars!


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

jungchen tot du sein

etwas neues bringen dir jetzt auch nix mehr nützt-.-


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jungchen tot du sein
> 
> etwas neues bringen dir jetzt auch nix mehr nützt-.-


No bin jetzt ein forsaken+unzerstörbar!achja unsterblich nicht zu vergessen
und ausserdem nur wenn man mein gemäch vernichtet bin ich vernichtet der trägt aber son schutz jajaaa

*imperator eier durch gegend schieß*

*mit kapsel wegflieg*

Ich kmome wieder!


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

dann ist dein gemächt halt noch übrig aber es ist und bleibt tote materie. Das heisst auf gut deutsch: das lieg dumm in der gegend rum und kann gar nix

und zur sicherheit gefriere ichs in karbonit ein und hänge es in mein museum


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dann ist dein gemächt halt noch übrig aber es ist und bleibt tote materie. Das heisst auf gut deutsch: das lieg dumm in der gegend rum und kann gar nix
> 
> und zur sicherheit gefriere ichs in karbonit ein und hänge es in mein museum


neini ch bin ein untoter und bin nur zu besiegen wenn du min gemächt abschniobbelst,was nicht geth weisl geschützt ist vor aids ud so ähhm vor abschneiden mein ich


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

alles ist weg ausser dein gemächt und das ist in karbonit eingefroren also isses mir egal obs untot is oder ganz tot

machen kanns sowiso nix mehr


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Gott ich lebe noch mehr oder weniger,okay bin nen zombie hast mich vollkomen zerfetzt hab aber jetzt den anti hänger und verpisse mcih erstmal in meine kaspel auf nen anderen planeten!


Und ihr wisst immer noch nicht was euch erwartet


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

ausserdem stand aufem todesstern anhänger das ich unsterblich werd!


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Und beim zerfetzen ist mein schwanz abgefallen und ich bin machtlos also muss ich abhauen!!!!


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

und weils so schön ist:spamm postcount usw


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

den anhänger hab cih aba geklaut und verpissen kannste net da du in nem block eingefrohren in meinem museum rumhängst^^

unsterblich von mir aus aber ich wär lieber tot als in stücke gerissen udn eingefrohren, dazu verdammt für alle ewigkeit zuzusehn wie vor dir das leben abläuft und angegafft zu werden^^




was is eigentlich mit deinem schüler? hat der schiss? oder war er in der nähe als ich meinen speer benutzt habe?^^


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> den anhänger hab cih aba geklaut und verpissen kannste net da du in nem block eingefrohren in meinem museum rumhängst^^
> 
> unsterblich von mir aus aber ich wär lieber tot als in stücke gerissen udn eingefrohren, dazu verdammt für alle ewigkeit zuzusehn wie vor dir das leben abläuft und angegafft zu werden^^
> 
> ...


nö der msuste scheißen und nein

hast mein anti anhänger vergessen,deshalb kannste mich nicht komplett vernichten
ich bin nicht ganz in stücke gerissen bin nur noch nen zombie also net alles ganz  also verpiss ich mich und ja mein gemächt ist dabei abgefallen unglücklicher weise aber du erlebst noch dein blaues wunder.


*gemächt fängt an das carbonit zu zerfressen*
*gemächt rennt weg*

Mein gemäch hab ich durch ein geheimes ritual leben eingehaucht.Der beherrscht jetzt die macht und ist sau stark und unbesiegbar und wird eine neue lebensform heranzüchten>!


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

das ding ist kommplett durchgefrohren-.- wenn das sich verscuht zu bewegen(was physekalisch unmöglich is) zerbröselt das und dann haste den salat

und deine einzelteile hab cih auch eingefrohren also why cares ob du ncoh lebst?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (18. Oktober 2008)

Dann bnutz es anständig und net irgendwie


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das ding ist kommplett durchgefrohren-.- wenn das sich verscuht zu bewegen(was physekalisch unmöglich is) zerbröselt das und dann haste den salat
> 
> und deine einzelteile hab cih auch eingefrohren also why cares ob du ncoh lebst?


du hast oben nur geschreiben meinen pimmelwutz
also pech^^

ich bin daraufhin schon abgehauen,nein das ding,schießt komische flüssigkeiten raus,die das zeug schmelzen lässt.also bewegt mein pipilucheles sich nicht


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Machen wirs einfach so,da wir uns gegenseitig eh nicht vernichten können.


Wir machen eine gemeinsame akademie auf wo meine komische lebensform da aus pimeln die wache schiebt?gute idee ne?


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> du hast oben nur geschreiben meinen pimmelwutz
> also pech^^
> 
> ich bin daraufhin schon abgehauen,nein das ding,schießt komische flüssigkeiten raus,die das zeug schmelzen lässt.also bewegt mein pipilucheles sich nicht



das ganze ding ist eingefrohren da kann der nix rausschiessn oder sonst was machn-.-

vergiss es kleiner du bist besiegt

nimm dein kümmerliches restchen würde und geniesse deine pensionierung

um deinen schüler kümmere ich mich bald


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube eher, der war in der Nähe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. Oktober 2008)

I take moa to kön to sivmen i niid tu aju za be then let you goooo
loly night in so sowow..i thin ikts beter than tomowow..

KEEEEEN LEEE DULIBU DIBU DOUCHOO 
KEEN LEEEEEEE DU LIBU DIBU DOUCHOOOOOO


----------



## Manoroth (19. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, der war in der Nähe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auch gut dann können wir uns gemütlich der weltherrschafft widmen

ich ernenne dihc übrigens hiermit zu ner meisterin und zu meiner nachfolgerin sollte ich ma per zufall das zeitliche segnen^^


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das ganze ding ist eingefrohren da kann der nix rausschiessn oder sonst was machn-.-
> 
> vergiss es kleiner du bist besiegt
> 
> ...


mein wutzi läuft druch wände und alle materialien pech!

und mein körper hab ich noch der ist bloss auf anderen planeten!!!

Mein schüler wird mich heilen,bin durch mein eigenen fehler geschwöächt worden!


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> auch gut dann können wir uns gemütlich der weltherrschafft widmen
> 
> ich ernenne dihc übrigens hiermit zu ner meisterin und zu meiner nachfolgerin sollte ich ma per zufall das zeitliche segnen^^


*mit todesstern auf erde feuer*peng

wuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu hast das zeitliche gesegnet,bin auf nen anderen planeten mein schniedelwutz ist zwar auch drauf gegangen aber okay,zum glück wächst das ding nach bei mir


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

*gemäch nachwachs*
*wieder regenerier*

So wieder am leben*anti todesstern anhänger kette überzieh*
So fangen wir von vorne an diesmal ohne übereblichkeit meiner seits


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

Kolelge ich habe noch ne geheimwaffe falls du diese explosion überlebt hast,eine womit keiner von euch rechent...


----------



## Manoroth (19. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> *gemäch nachwachs*
> *wieder regenerier*
> 
> So wieder am leben*anti todesstern anhänger kette überzieh*
> So fangen wir von vorne an diesmal ohne übereblichkeit meiner seits



nix da du bist und bleibst besiegt

ich wollt net gegen dich vorgehn, du hast mich angegriffen und bist zu nem erbärmlichen klümmpchen elend zusammengeschrumpf

ende der geschichte

und dein todesstern kann mir gar nix bin noch immer unverwundbar-.-


----------



## Manoroth (19. Oktober 2008)

und dein anhänger wurde sowiso vernichtet bei meiner attacke die macht ales weg und steht nirgend das du oder das ding unverwundbar seid^^


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

doch bin regeneriert siehs ein okay hast überlebt *ohrenschützer 100000000000 anzieh*

Muahahah

_
Das Fenster öffnet sich nicht mehr 
Hier drin ist es voll von dir- und leer 
Und vor mir geht die letzte Kerze aus. 
Ich warte schon ’ne Ewigkeit 
Endlich ist es jetzt soweit 
Da draußen zieh’n die schwarzen Wolken auf.



Ich muss durch den Monsun- hinter die Welt 
Ans Ende der Zeit- bis kein Regen mehr fällt 
Gegen den Sturm- am Abgrund entlang 
Und wenn ich nicht mehr kann, denk’ ich daran 
Irgendwann laufen wir zusammen 
Durch den Monsun, dann wird alles gut

’n halber Mond versinkt vor mir 
War der eben noch bei dir 
Und hält er wirklich was er mir verspricht. 
Ich weiß, dass ich dich finden kann 
Hör’ deinen Namen im Orkan 
Ich glaub noch mehr dran glauben kann ich nicht



Ich muss durch den Monsun- Hinter die Welt 
Ans Ende der Zeit- bis kein Regen mehr fällt 
Gegen den Sturm- am Abgrund entlang 
und wenn ich nicht mehr kann, denk’ ich daran 
Irgendwann laufen wir zusammen 
Weil uns einfach nichts mehr halten kann 
Durch den Monsun

Hey- Hey 
Ich kämpf mich durch die Mächte, hinter dieser Tür 
werde sie besiegen und dann führ’n sie mich zu dir 
Dann wird alles gut- Dann wird alles gut 
Wird alles gut- Alles gut



Ich muss durch den Monsun- Hinter die Welt 
Ans Ende der Zeit- bis kein Regen mehr fällt 
Gegen den Sturm- am Abgrund entlang 
und wenn ich nicht mehr kann, denk ich daran 
Irgendwann laufen wir zusammen 
Weil uns einfach nichts mehr halten kann 
Durch den Monsun

Durch den Monsun 
Dann wird alles gut 
Durch den Monsun 
Dann wird alles gut_

Jetz musst du dich geschlagen geben kumpelchen!
Bis zum nächsten mal.

Muahahahah

Hoffen wir nur das charcha nicht davon mitbekommt das ich das lied gepostet hab sonst kommt der mit seinen nuklearen sprengstoff dan bin ich dran


----------



## Manoroth (19. Oktober 2008)

och hab das lied schon mehr wie ein mal gehört

das bringt mcih net um

finde es zwar schrecklich aber wegen sowas kapituliere cih doch net-.-

und laut deinen eigenen items etc BIST du vollständig ausgelöscht.

dein falscher todessternanhängerdingsdawasweissich macht dich net unverwund bar

steht nix von

und den echten habe cih geklaut und du dann wider zerschtört der hilft dir also auch net

also

aus

die 

maus


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

nee bin vollständig regeneriert kollege


ausserdem schau mal 


Saytan ist unbesiegbar


lalalalalaalla biaaatch

Nur charcha kann mich killn muahahaha


----------



## Manoroth (19. Oktober 2008)

nene mein kleener jetzt noch mit solchen sachen kommn geht net

damit hätteste früher kommn müssen.

im nachhinein kann ich auch mit imba zeugs kommen.

du bist tot und ausgelöscht und dann kannste nix neues mehr bringen dich gibts nemmer bist weg vom fenster und was weiss ich


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

Man ich hab mich regeneriert wie oft noch!!!

Achja neues teil mit weniger schreibfehlern

saytan ist unbesiegbar

So ich frage dich jetzt:Willst du an meiner Seite gemeinsam eine Sith akademie gründen und öhhm neue klohäuser+weltherrschaft?

oder willst du mir deine macht geben
oder wilslte sterben?

welche antwort die richtige ist siehst du wenn das licht angeht oder so


----------



## Manoroth (19. Oktober 2008)

1. kann man dich net regeneriern wenn nix mehr von dir übrig is und 2. hats noch immer n schreibfehler^^


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

Nicht mehr soviele,doch mein schwanz war übrig plus meine komische leiche die wiederbelebt wurde bzw verflucht und mein wutz ist nachgewachsen!!


Also*hand reich*
Wir gemeinsam die weltherrschaft,wäre doch was ne?

Seite an Seite !

Und dan raiden wir Black gates Temple und killn den Endboss bill gates und looten die microsoft rechte.Und machen Windows saynoroth das vista ablösen wird nud die zufriedenheit der kunden hervorruft!


----------



## Tabuno (19. Oktober 2008)

so bin ma off n8


----------



## Manoroth (19. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Nicht mehr soviele,doch mein schwanz war übrig plus meine komische leiche die wiederbelebt wurde bzw verflucht und mein wutz ist nachgewachsen!!
> 
> 
> Also*hand reich*
> ...



kk klingt gut

bin dabei^^

aba ala muss auch n gleichwertigen anteil bekommen is ja meine nachfolgerin^^


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kk klingt gut
> 
> bin dabei^^
> 
> aba ala muss auch n gleichwertigen anteil bekommen is ja meine nachfolgerin^^


die kann ebay haben,der sith lord bekommt öhhhmm Beate uhse!


Gut weltherrschaft wir kommen!Ich glaube in dämonenform und blitzen um sich rum lässt sich nicht gut arbeiten eben mal abschalten


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. Oktober 2008)

ich verbrenn mein studio rauche die asche wie koks


----------



## Silenzz (19. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich verbrenn mein studio rauche die asche wie koks


Bin dabei XD


----------



## airace (19. Oktober 2008)

hallo ihr schwärmer seit ihr etwa alle schon schlafen ???


----------



## Anduris (19. Oktober 2008)

psssssst jemand daaa?


----------



## ZAM (19. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> psssssst jemand daaa?



Nö. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (19. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nö.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Komisch, Ich mein da hat jemand was gesagt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Komisch, Ich mein da hat jemand was gesagt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Der Wind weht einen Staubball durch den Thread* psssssssssssssssssss..... psssssssssssssssssssssssss....  *niemand ist zu sehen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2008)

Hmm guten abend? *sich langsam im Thread nach anderen Personen umseh*


----------



## lavax (19. Oktober 2008)

N'abend =)


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> der sith lord bekommt öhhhmm Beate uhse!


Saytan, solltest du das Lesen:
Ich lehne ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn schon EA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (19. Oktober 2008)

abend


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (19. Oktober 2008)

nabend.

Und wieder wech , bestellt pizza futtern , Drunken master 1 gucken und mit freundin chillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (19. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend, alle miteinander! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Guten Abend, alle miteinander!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Jedi Padawanin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gutn abend


----------



## lolomatico (19. Oktober 2008)

moin wie gehts?


----------



## Lurock (19. Oktober 2008)

Namd und bye.


----------



## Rhokan (19. Oktober 2008)

johiho


----------



## Alanium (19. Oktober 2008)

Da kommen ja doch noch welche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2008)

Wo bleibt mein IMperator?


----------



## Alanium (19. Oktober 2008)

Der traut sich net mehr hierhin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Der traut sich net mehr hierhin!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach der kommt wieder und werdet ihr alle geblitzdingst


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

*imperialer marsch einspiel*


----------



## Alanium (19. Oktober 2008)

Das glaubst aber auch nur du!

Oh verdammt, der Möchtegern-Imperator ist wieder da...


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> *imperialer marsch einspiel*


mein Imperator!!!! *große verbeugung*


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Oh verdammt, der Möchtegern-Imperator ist wieder da...


Und Manoroth nirgends zu sehen...


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das glaubst aber auch nur du!
> 
> Oh verdammt, der Möchtegern-Imperator ist wieder da...


Wie jetz?Möchtegern Imperator?Pffff
ich lös sonst dein Songtext auf :>


----------



## Alanium (19. Oktober 2008)

Tu das, wenn du's weißt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Tu das, wenn du's weißt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß es,nur hab ich kein plan was ich als songtext nehmen soll xd


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich weiß es,nur hab ich kein plan was ich als songtext nehmen soll xd


Blitze sie :>


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

machtblitz!!!!!111^^^^einself


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> machtblitz!!!!!111^^^^einself


Also in Jedi Knight ist der Imba von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (19. Oktober 2008)

dein imperialer marsch ist veraltet -_-



der ist um klassen besser


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> dein imperialer marsch ist veraltet -_-
> 
> 
> 
> der ist um klassen besser


Woltest du net mit deiner Freundin chillen?

Aber nein der ist so neuartig.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (19. Oktober 2008)

is schon wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> is schon wieder weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm ich will ja jetzt nichts sagen aber...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mein Imperator könnte auch wieder was sagen oder Quält er Ala immer noch mit blitzen?


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2008)

So noch das Wort zum Sonntag: Gute nacht, binirgendwie grad total müde....


----------



## Manoroth (19. Oktober 2008)

hey razyl aufpassen oder ich blitz dinge dich weg

ala is auch ne meisterin und gleichwertige teilhaberin an der weltübernahme

wurde gestern so ausgehandelt


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey razyl aufpassen oder ich blitz dinge dich weg
> 
> ala is auch ne meisterin und gleichwertige teilhaberin an der weltübernahme
> 
> wurde gestern so ausgehandelt


Hmm Weltherrschaft? Was soll ich damit?
Und wenn dann Blitze ich noch mehr rum WUHAHAHAHA

Außerdem: gegen den Blitz aus JKIII kommt eh niemand ran.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Oktober 2008)

saytan? dein schüler läuft amok.... müssen den wohl weg blitzdingsen


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> saytan? dein schüler läuft amok.... müssen den wohl weg blitzdingsen


Ich laufe kein Amok.
Ich blitze nur in eurer Welt herum. und lass Sternenkreuzer vom Himmel regnen, was dagegen?^^


----------



## Manoroth (19. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich laufe kein Amok.
> Ich blitze nur in eurer Welt herum. und lass Sternenkreuzer vom Himmel regnen, was dagegen?^^



jup

wir sind jetzt in einem team und wenn du ala weg blitzn willst wirst du weggeblitzt


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup
> 
> wir sind jetzt in einem team und wenn du ala weg blitzn willst wirst du weggeblitzt


Ach kommt. Sie kann zuner Verräterin werden und euch am Ende umbringen...
Lieber vorsorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wer sagt das ihr in einen Team seid, vertraue niemals einen Imperator...


----------



## Manoroth (19. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach kommt. Sie kann zuner Verräterin werden und euch am Ende umbringen...
> Lieber vorsorgen
> 
> 
> ...



na dann blitz doch den imperator weg aba lass ala in friedn^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na dann blitz doch den imperator weg aba lass ala in friedn^^


Sithlord 
MUHAHAHAHA

Edith: So jetzt aber off.
         Blitze Schießen kostet ne Menge Macht...


----------



## Manoroth (19. Oktober 2008)

aba wo bleibt den das imperatörchen? der plappert doch sonst immer gleich fleissig drauf los...


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

Etwas mehr respekt wenn ich bitten darf *hust*

Bin krank!Und alt


----------



## Manoroth (19. Oktober 2008)

da isser ja der kleine^^ bring deinem untertan ma n bisserl mehr respekt bei der wollte ala wegblitzn


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

Öhm was?Ich habs nicht gehört wiederhol dich mal.

Ah mein hörgerät,wo ist es?oO


----------



## Manoroth (19. Oktober 2008)

wiso wollt cih dich überhaupt auslöschn? stirbst eh bald an altersschwäche^^


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso wollt cih dich überhaupt auslöschn? stirbst eh bald an altersschwäche^^


Nein,tuh ich nicht,ich hab nur mit irgendner geheimen waffe zur weltauslöschung rumgespielt und naja


----------



## Manoroth (19. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Nein,tuh ich nicht,ich hab nur mit irgendner geheimen waffe zur weltauslöschung rumgespielt und naja






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd nicht lachen wenn ich du wäre,das problem ist hab das zeug ausgekippt jetzt wird die bevölkerung langsam verseucht und unser unternehmen zerstört,und das problem ist es kann nus auch verseuchen -.-

Abeeer ich bin natürlich nicht schuld dran!Das war der wind!
Falls du jemanden zum beschuldigen suchst


----------



## Manoroth (19. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich würd nicht lachen wenn ich du wäre,das problem ist hab das zeug ausgekippt jetzt wird die bevölkerung langsam verseucht und unser unternehmen zerstört,und das problem ist es kann nus auch verseuchen -.-
> 
> Abeeer ich bin natürlich nicht schuld dran!Das war der wind!



omg du depp.... besorg ma n gegenmittel für das zeugs oder wir beherschen ne tote welt... macht dann doch keinen spass mehr wenn wir keinen versklaven können...


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> omg du depp.... besorg ma n gegenmittel für das zeugs oder wir beherschen ne tote welt... macht dann doch keinen spass mehr wenn wir keinen versklaven können...


Ähm das problem ist uns wirds auch verseuchen :s da gibts kein schutz vor,jaa ich such ja grad.....
Was glaubst warum ich ne Maske trage,du wilslt nicht sehen wies darunter ausschaut!


----------



## Manoroth (19. Oktober 2008)

hab was für ala und mich entwickelt

Schutzmaske 

jetzt sind wir zumindest sicher bis du n gegenmittel hast^^

Edit: wiso haste denn n pic von Darth Nihilus? der war nie imperator-.-


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab was für ala und mich entwickelt
> 
> Schutzmaske
> 
> ...


Hab nur sein Kostüm genommen,sonst seht ihr mich ja^^

Die schutzmaske hilft nichts alanium ist schon verseucht,mein hans typen schüler depp war verseucht und feuerte blitze ab und verseuchte sie auch,nur wir beide können weg,und ich hab gegenmittel das nur für dich und mich reicht oder für ala und für mich!
Und 2 Kapseln zum wegfliegen!


----------



## Manoroth (19. Oktober 2008)

dann gibs ala und dir hab ja meine maske^^

und das mit den kapseln is np finden schon noch iwo n raumschiff


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dann gibs ala und dir hab ja meine maske^^
> 
> und das mit den kapseln is np finden schon noch iwo n raumschiff


Uff,scheiße das gegengift hab ich jetzt nur für männer gemacht -.- sorry :s

Das dringt durch haut und alles ein die seuche,und achja wir haben alle raumschiffe verkauft,mit ebay -.-
und mir ist uach grad aufgefallen das wir keine große planeten auswahl haben weil ich mein todesstern ausgetestet hab lala blubb


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Uff,scheiße das gegengift hab ich jetzt nur für männer gemacht -.- sorry :s
> 
> Das dringt durch haut und alles ein die seuche,und achja wir haben alle raumschiffe verkauft,mit ebay -.-
> und mir ist uach grad aufgefallen das wir keine große planeten auswahl haben weil ich mein todesstern ausgetestet hab lala blubb



hab ja meinen anzug also np

und das mit den raumschiffen....

egal ich klammere mich an ne kapsel wird schon schieff gehn

und das gegenmittel.... mach da was das das auch bei ihr wirkt!


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab ja meinen anzug also np
> 
> und das mit den raumschiffen....
> 
> ...


geht nicht keine materialien,naja ich flieg mal los,achso und mein behinderter pilot,der ist blind,taub usw, fliegt gleich mit dem todesstern richtung erde,wollt ich nur gesagt haben,jo kmom in die kapsel platz für 2 ^^


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

bäääääääh...na wie gehst meine geliebten mit Spammer^^


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> bäääääääh...na wie gehst meine geliebten mit Spammer^^


jut jut und dir? warst so still in letzer zeit^^


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Ach uns gehts gut,mehr oder weniger^^


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> geht nicht keine materialien,naja ich flieg mal los,achso und mein behinderter pilot,der ist blind,taub usw, fliegt gleich mit dem todesstern richtung erde,wollt ich nur gesagt haben,jo kmom in die kapsel platz für 2 ^^



naja hab auf nem kleinen mond noch n labor ich düse ma mit ala dahin und such n gewgen mitttel

hf beim rumdüsn


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> naja hab auf nem kleinen mond noch n labor ich düse ma mit ala dahin und such n gewgen mitttel
> 
> hf beim rumdüsn


ach das war dein mooond,ich dachte das wäre der mond der konkurenz,ähhm schlechte neuigkeiten das ding ist auch kapput !

Ich nehm mal die dreckige Maske ab...das da hab ich dir zu verdanken kollegah!Alos mein geischt da xD


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ach das war dein mooond,ich dachte das wäre der mond der konkurenz,ähhm schlechte neuigkeiten das ding ist auch kapput !



nene isser net der is ziemlich weit aussen im universum und gut versteckt da kommste mit deinem todessternchen erst in etwa 10 jahren hin wenn du mit full power hin dackelst


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nene isser net der is ziemlich weit aussen im universum und gut versteckt da kommste mit deinem todessternchen erst in etwa 10 jahren hin wenn du mit full power hin dackelst


hmm der hat da alles niedergewalzt,auf meinen befehl hin,duie wollten nicht windows saynoroth installieren !


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jut jut und dir? warst so still in letzer zeit^^




Ja hatte richtig heftige inet probs...gab ne riesen Störung bei uns im raum Köln und wir waren diejenigen die unseren Anbieter erst mit der Nase drauf gestoßen haben^^

Aber jetzt funzt allet wieder tadellos^^


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hmm der hat da alles niedergewalzt,auf meinen befehl hin,duie wollten nicht windows saynoroth installieren !



ne mein mond is noch intackt hab ihn mit mir verbunden ich spüre sobald da was net io is


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ja hatte richtig heftige inet probs...gab ne riesen Störung bei uns im raum Köln und wir waren diejenigen die unseren Anbieter erst mit der Nase drauf gestoßen haben^^
> 
> Aber jetzt funzt allet wieder tadellos^^



oha^^ ich fände das net so doll wenn ich kein i-net hätte^^

aba immerhin funzts wider^^


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne mein mond is noch intackt hab ihn mit mir verbunden ich spüre sobald da was net io is


nein nein kansnt dir sicher sein der ist weg,genau wie die planeten drumherum,lassen wir einfach ala und razyl auf dem planeten,hauen wir ab ich hab eh deren dna usw wir können ie ja klonen i-wie

und achso jetzt weiss ich wozu dieses bluetooth mit milliarden kilometer entfernung war,das verbindet euch?habs auf nen anderen planeten gestellt xD


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

ich glaube du waqrst an ner andern ecke des universums zank machn^^

bin gerade aufm mond gelandet und am forschen sieht ganz jut aus bisher


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

löööl ihr seid krank^^


naja egal i geh mal ne runde fifa 09 zoggen bis später^^


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> löööl ihr seid krank^^
> 
> 
> naja egal i geh mal ne runde fifa 09 zoggen bis später^^



bäääh fussball... hf^^


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich glaube du waqrst an ner andern ecke des universums zank machn^^
> 
> bin gerade aufm mond gelandet und am forschen sieht ganz jut aus bisher


Ähm kansnt du mri so ne geile bluetooth verbindung mit meinem todesstern machen,und wenn du shcon dabei bist,geh mal in den todesstern und schmeiß den behindrten piloten da raus,der macht mein plan zunichte,wechsel den mal aus!
Von mri aus gib ihm hartz4 aber lass ihn nicht mein todesstern steuern


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ähm kansnt du mri so ne geile bluetooth verbindung mit meinem todesstern machen,und wenn du shcon dabei bist,geh mal in den todesstern und schmeiß den behindrten piloten da raus,der macht mein plan zunichte,wechsel den mal aus!
> Von mri aus gib ihm hartz4 aber lass ihn nicht mein todesstern steuern



so hab ihn von einem meiner geheimen killer die im ganzen universum verteilt sind umlegn lassen und der kurvt jetzt mit deinem todessternchen rum

ach ja haste dich noch nie gefragt warums kaum gegenwehr gab bei deinen plättungsaktionen? tja meine killer ham ihre offiziere etc ausgeschaltet und deshalb ham die so planlos rumgekaspert


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> so hab ihn von einem meiner geheimen killer die im ganzen universum verteilt sind umlegn lassen und der kurvt jetzt mit deinem todessternchen rum
> 
> ach ja haste dich noch nie gefragt warums kaum gegenwehr gab bei deinen plättungsaktionen? tja meine killer ham ihre offiziere etc ausgeschaltet und deshalb ham die so planlos rumgekaspert


abwehr hätte eh nichts gebracht,todesstern hat mega schild und pew pew bum bum so richtisch BÄM strahler^^okay danke,aber wozu haste ihn gekillt?hättest ihn doch leiber auf die verseuchte erde schicken können mauahahhaha
tol nud was machen wir mit unserer firma?die is kapputt,-.-


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

neee haben sie ja noch auf anderen planeten^^

nur der hauptsitz is im arsch aba das wird schon wider

und meine killer absorbieren die lebensenergie ihrer opfer um stärker zu werden und darum hab ich ihn die drecksarbeit machn lassen. und n leichter tod wars auch net das kannste mir glaubn^^

ach ja hab n gegenmittel und ala gehts wider gut

wolln wa noch den einen oder andern überlebenden auf der erde retten ? oder lassn wa des`?


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> neee haben sie ja noch auf anderen planeten^^
> 
> nur der hauptsitz is im arsch aba das wird schon wider
> 
> ...


Ähm wie hieß das gegenmittel,weil ich hab da grad so ne komische befürchtung,achwas öhm ich glaub ich irre mich eh.
Nein wie den schaffen wir eh nicht,k´nallen wir die erde mit meinem todesstern ab.So mein freund heute darfst du auf den großen roten knopf drücken,auf zum todesstern!


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

kann auch meinem killer fix bescheid sagn und der erledigt des

könnens per videoübertragung live mitverfolgen


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kann auch meinem killer fix bescheid sagn und der erledigt des
> 
> könnens per videoübertragung live mitverfolgen


nee live dabei sein ist cooler!

achso kel'thuzad hat kb mehr naxxramas zu fliegen ich hab ihn eingestellt damit der den todesstern fliegt,hoffe der kann das und knallt nicht durch die gegend...der ist ja nichtmehr der jüngste


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

ne lass ma mein killer is zu 100% unter meiner kontrolle der macht nix was ich ihm net befehle

deine leute sind mir zu unseriös

vor allem kel'thusad.... der is mir sowiso suspeckt


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne lass ma mein killer is zu 100% unter meiner kontrolle der macht nix was ich ihm net befehle
> 
> deine leute sind mir zu unseriös
> 
> vor allem kel'thusad.... der is mir sowiso suspeckt


warum unseriös und warum ist der zu suspeckt,erklär mir as doch mal bitte ...

nope der killer soll da weg der soll halt weiter killn,und illidan ist mein todesstern chef in meiner abwesenheit,der hat kein bock mehr,dass nihilum den dauernd weg pwned,jetzt ist da so ne komische puppe.naja hauptsache der macht seinen job.hab den 2 laserschwerter verpasst.Laserschwerter von Azzinoth nennt er die!


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

naja mein killer hat den strahl des todesterns mit seinem lebensabsorb dingsda gekoppelt und hat seine helle freude dran damit planeten wegzupuusten

der erstarkt so übelst schnell^^

und wie gesagt ich traue deinen untergebenen nett mehr so nch der geschichte deines piloten-.-


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> naja mein killer hat den strahl des todesterns mit seinem lebensabsorb dingsda gekoppelt und hat seine helle freude dran damit planeten wegzupuusten
> 
> der erstarkt so übelst schnell^^
> 
> und wie gesagt ich traue deinen untergebenen nett mehr so nch der geschichte deines piloten-.-


was hat mein pilot schlimmes getan,der war nur behindert,achso dein killer woltle mich kiln hab den vor den strahl meines todestern geworfen und gegrillt,aber hast jam ehr davon sobald ich weiss,hey kelthuzad kanns vertrauen und illidan auch ^^


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> was hat mein pilot schlimmes getan,der war nur behindert,achso dein killer woltle mich kiln hab den vor den strahl meines todestern geworfen und gegrillt,aber hast jam ehr davon sobald ich weiss,hey kelthuzad kanns vertrauen und illidan auch ^^



nee der wollte nur illidan erledigen der neben dir stand aba egal^^

aba wehe die baun scheisse dann lasse ich den todesstern demontiern!


----------



## Thraslon (20. Oktober 2008)

Ahoi, oh wie ich sehe, wart ihr heute schon ziemlich fleißig :>


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nee der wollte nur illidan erledigen der neben dir stand aba egal^^
> 
> aba wehe die baun scheisse dann lasse ich den todesstern demontiern!


Kannst nicht ist vollkommen unter meinen befehl,berhaklt plz kel im auge,nicht das der auch störungen hat,wenn er was schlimmes anrichtet schmeiß ihn raus ud denk schklimmste strafe aus!


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

joa n bisserl^^


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Hmmmmm


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hmmmmm



hmmmmm urself


----------



## Thraslon (20. Oktober 2008)

na oke machts gut ihr spammer bin mal im bettchen


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

ey imperator ich lösch die ganze welt aus weil wider ma was schief läuft noch da?


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> na oke machts gut ihr spammer bin mal im bettchen



gn8


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (20. Oktober 2008)

aber sonst gings euch heute abend gut? O__o


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> aber sonst gings euch heute abend gut? O__o



gehts immer noch^^

und was geisterst du ncoh hier rum? net im bettle?^^


----------



## Rhokan (20. Oktober 2008)

Nabnd zusamm!

hab gestern voll vergessen das ich hier nur begrüßt hab als ich achievments gefarmt hab lol


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

jutn abend


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

mahlzeit du irrer vogel^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2008)

Gutn Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

*IT'S OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lurock (20. Oktober 2008)

Namd


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2008)

guden abend


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

SAytan das gibt mal ne klare 100/10 für die sig hat Mina gut gemacht wa??^^


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> SAytan das gibt mal ne klare 100/10 für die sig hat Mina gut gemacht wa??^^


Jo hatter,hab noch eine,mit vegeta da steht dan Over 9000 drauf ^^


----------



## Rhokan (20. Oktober 2008)

Animes/Mangas stinken : O

ja, schlagt mich tot


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

die hier is schon richtig schniecke^^


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Animes/Mangas stinken : O
> 
> ja, schlagt mich tot


du sau du ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lül


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Animes/Mangas stinken : O
> 
> ja, schlagt mich tot


*fakel und mistgabel raushol*


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

*totschlag*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .D


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Animes/Mangas stinken : O
> 
> ja, schlagt mich tot



*rhokan totschlag*


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Animes/Mangas stinken : O
> 
> ja, schlagt mich tot


saytan trifft Rhokan kritisch
Rhokan stirbt


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

apropos ich bin ma den neuen bleach movie schaun^^


----------



## Rhokan (20. Oktober 2008)

Kommt doch her ich nehms mit euch allen auf! Ha!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Kommt doch her ich nehms mit euch allen auf! Ha!


du verlierst doch schon gegen ne einarmige nonne... =P


----------



## Rhokan (20. Oktober 2008)

Aber nur wenn sie eine Schere hat.


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du verlierst doch schon gegen ne einarmige nonne... =P


und gegen den 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (20. Oktober 2008)

Boah Wrestling..... wie immer so professionel gestellt : D


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du verlierst doch schon gegen ne einarmige nonne... =P



schonma black lagoon gesehn? wenn ja dann haste net richtig geschaut wenn nein schaus und dann sag das nochma^^
da hats lustige nonnen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> und gegen den
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mhm, glaub ich auch... gegen jemand, der so gut seine eigene fresse auf dat ding verfrachtet, gegen so jmd kann man nur verlieren.


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Boah Wrestling..... wie immer so professionel gestellt : D


ja ne wa xD,bissel zu frühzeitig der typ^^


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ja ne wa xD,bissel zu frühzeitig der typ^^


aber nru ein ganz klein wenig^^


----------



## Rhokan (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann die Leute sowieso net verstehen die bei jedem Scheiss übertrieben homophob reagieren, aber sich dann spät nachts muskolöse, verschwitzte Männer in Latexkostümen geben.....


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

i zieh mir grad silent hill rein ...da wo i den herhab wurd der als uncut dargelegt... bin ja mal gespannt^^...bis jetzt cool der film die mutti is grad in die schule rein^^


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> aber nru ein ganz klein wenig^^



wenn man eh verprügelt wird wiso dem andern net die anstrengung erspahren?^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Kommt doch her ich nehms mit euch allen auf! Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auch gegen den Machtblitz aus JK III?^^ Wuhu Imperiale brutzeln mit nur einen Tastendruck


----------



## Lurock (20. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Boah Wrestling..... wie immer so professionel gestellt : D


Was heißt "wie immer"?
Weißt du wie anstrengend und schwer der Sport ist?
Es ist gestellt, klar, aber machen müssen sie die Sachen trotzdem...


----------



## Rhokan (20. Oktober 2008)

habsch net gesehen : O juhu korpiklaani und Amon Amarth sind bei Wacken 09 KICK ASSS!!




> Auch gegen den Machtblitz aus JK III?^^



habsch lange net mehr gezockt.... kann mich grob entsinnen das der spell leicht op war


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

wuuhuuu hatte meinen 1k post^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wuuhuuu hatte meinen 1k post^^


Gz, halt nein du bist der Feind.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was heißt "wie immer"?
> Weißt du wie anstrengend und schwer der Sport ist?
> Es ist gestellt, klar, aber machen müssen sie die Sachen trotzdem...


wer zwingt sie denn o_O
naja, aber was ich immer hart finde ist, wenn bei der show was schiefgeht... also wenn man da net richtig stellt kann das ganz schön in den werten arsch gehen.


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Und weil alle guten dinge 3 sind nochmal:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer zwingt sie denn o_O
> naja, aber was ich immer hart finde ist, wenn bei der show was schiefgeht... also wenn man da net richtig stellt kann das ganz schön in den werten arsch gehen.


uich frag mich was die kommentatoren dazu gesagt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Und weil alle guten dinge 3 sind nochmal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je öfter ich das sehe, desto besser find ichs^^


----------



## Rhokan (20. Oktober 2008)

Was hat den der gute Mann unten rechts im Bild mit dem Kopf im Schritt der Person dahinter zu suchen?


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Was hat den der gute Mann unten rechts im Bild mit dem Kopf im Schritt der Person dahinter zu suchen?


dit möchtest du gern wissen :>^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Was hat den der gute Mann unten rechts im Bild mit dem Kopf im Schritt der Person dahinter zu suchen?


so wie die aussieht will ich das net wissen...


----------



## Rhokan (20. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> dit möchtest du gern wissen :>^^






> so wie die aussieht will ich das net wissen...



Muss mich der Brille anschliessen


----------



## Thraslon (20. Oktober 2008)

nabend


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

moin


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2008)

Hat keiner ein sinnvolles, von mir aus auch sinnloses Thema?


----------



## Lurock (20. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer zwingt sie denn o_O


So meinte ich das nicht... -.-
Ich meine, dass was man sieht, machen sie ja wirklich, die tun nicht nur so, als würden sie von 3m durch 2 Tischen springen, sie tun es wirklich.
So war das gemeint...


----------



## Thraslon (20. Oktober 2008)

Bankenkrise?


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

Der Film Silent Hill is cool findet ihr das auch???^^

Und der neue Patch is total grottig....alles total versaut worden  von blizz^^


----------



## Thraslon (20. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Der Film Silent Hill is cool findet ihr das auch???^^
> 
> Und der neue Patch is total grottig....alles total versaut worden  von blizz^^


Film kenn ich nich und lass mich bloß mit WoW in Ruhe >.<^^


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

wow patch mach ich auch nid wirklich
nerf palas -.- will meine opfer zurück :/ und meine heiler


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Bankenkrise?


Das issn Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AM ende sind wir eh alle pleite


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

drüher hab cih 3! vergelter palas aufs mal umgehaun im pvp mit meinem wl jetzt bin ich froh wenn cih einen schaffe-.-

der patch is kacke^^


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

finde die habend urch den neuen patch so einiges vermüllt...auch dat neue erfolgssystem is für den arsch was soll mir das denn bitte bringen ausser streß^^ und diese ewigen ansagen xxx hat den & den erfolg erworben  das nervt ohne ende kann man den driss irgendwie ausstellen??^^


----------



## Thraslon (20. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das issn Thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nicht wenn man sein Geld früh genug unter der Bettkante gebunkert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich denke die kriegen sich schon wieder wenn unsere Banken sich nicht so anstellen würden...
Sie nehmen das Finanzierungspaket der Regierung ja nicht an, bis auf die Bayrische LB woweit ich weiß...


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> der patch is kacke^^


Also ich kann mich als Fury nicht wirklich beklagen (naja kommt daher das ich sogut wie NIE PvP mache) und wenn ich mal als tank arbeiten muss, macht mir das nun spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schooooockwave ftw


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Nicht wenn man sein Geld früh genug unter der Bettkante gebunkert hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was ist wenn es aber Inflation gibt? Dann ist dein Geld auch nichts wert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

quatsch i sag nur Weltwirtschaftskrise vor zig Jahren  wir erfahren eine Inflation erster güte^^ und dann müssen wir Brot für 1.000.000 € für ein Brot zahlen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> quatsch i sag nur Weltwirtschaftskrise vor zig Jahren  wir erfahren eine Inflation erster güte^^ und dann müssen wir Brot für 1.000.000 € für ein Brot zahlen^^


dann kann man sich einma im leben den arsch mim hunderter abwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> quatsch i sag nur Weltwirtschaftskrise vor zig Jahren


Wenn dann bitte genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1929


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn dann bitte genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



i sag doch vor zig jahren^^

hatte dat genaue jahr net im kopp sry^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann kann man sich einma im leben den arsch mim hunderter abwischen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm auch wenn das Geld nichts mehr wert ist, es ist schade um das papier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (20. Oktober 2008)

Inflation, hmm, dann sollte man sein Geld früh genug in Gold stecken >.<


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

So wieder da....Bissel familien stress aber okay..


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

dann musst du die auch vernichten^^
du weltenzerstörer^^


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> dann musst du die auch vernichten^^
> du weltenzerstörer^^


Meine familie vernichten?Hmpf lieba nicht xD


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Meine familie vernichten?Hmpf lieba nicht xD


Ein IMperator hat gefühle für seine Familie?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein IMperator hat gefühle für seine Familie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Natürlich,ohne sie gebe es kein Imperator des alle versklavt und windows ausbeutet ud dan das betriebssystem windows saynoroth macht und ogar kel'thuzad seinen job bei wow aufgibt um bei mir zu arbeiten!und illidan auch,obwohl der keine besseres stelle bekommen konnte^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Natürlich,ohne sie gebe es kein Imperator des alle versklavt und windows ausbeutet ud dan das betriebssystem windows saynoroth macht und ogar kel'thuzad seinen job bei wow aufgibt um bei mir zu arbeiten!und illidan auch,obwohl der keine besseres stelle bekommen konnte^^


Hmm wobei ich mich grad frage wer war eigentl. der Lehrmeister des Imperators??
Edith:Warum muss ich jedesmal meine Sig ändern :/


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Inflation, hmm, dann sollte man sein Geld früh genug in Gold stecken >.<


Mach das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

ich weiss nur wer der mächtigste sith lord war und des war Lord Revan (das kerlchen von meinem ava)


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich weiss nur wer der mächtigste sith lord war und des war Lord Revan (das kerlchen von meinem ava)


Den haste doch nur aus KoTor geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber hey: Der 1. Teil war endgenial, der 2. Teil hat mir nicht mehr soooo gefallen, war aber auch sehr geil.
Obwohl ich noch auf dne 3. Teil warte (vllt. wird es ja das Kotor MMO) das dann endlihc die Story weiterführt, was nun aus Revan wurde.


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

da hofe ich schon drauf seit ich kotor 2 zuende gespielt habe^^ ich liebe revan^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2008)

Argh woher bekomm ich sone geile Melodie her :/ :/


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich weiss nur wer der mächtigste sith lord war und des war Lord Revan (das kerlchen von meinem ava)


das war er nicht der mächtigste war marka ragnos
revan hatte nur richtig gute führungsqualität und +überzeugte leute gut usw^^aber war auch als jedi stark und dafür wechselte er sogar von jedi zu sith nud wieder zu jedi^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2008)

Wieso habe ich grad bei diesen Blog von Stevinho ein Dejá-Vu?
http://www.bamstevinho.de/?p=234#comment-17854


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Argh woher bekomm ich sone geile Melodie her :/ :/




dat kann doch nur für die PS3 sein oder?? bei den aufwendigen effekten^^


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

revan hat die grösste armee etc aufgebaut deshalb meinte ich mächtigster/mächtigste (weiss ja net ob w oder m^^)

aba ja marka ragnos war der mächtigste von der machtstärke her^^


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso habe ich grad bei diesen Blog von Stevinho ein Dejá-Vu?
> http://www.bamstevinho.de/?p=234#comment-17854


loool

ich wette steve is einer der ober spammer hier. obwohl die gif doch schon älter is^^


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

apropos ragnos i geh mal weiter jedi academy zoggen bis denne^^


----------



## Urengroll (20. Oktober 2008)

jedi ich war gerade auch jedi^^


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich will auch zocken,habs bloss nimmer -.-


----------



## Thraslon (20. Oktober 2008)

GIEF Ideen in meinem Thread :>


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich will auch zocken,habs bloss nimmer -.-



dito.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Oktober 2008)

HA HA! Ich hab alle Jedi Knight Teile hier liegen und KotOR sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Kotor auch aber das gefällt mr9 nicht,wegen des spiels irgendwie blöde bewegung und das kampfsystem mit dem anklicken mag ich nicht so -.-


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

kotor 1 hab ich und kotor 2 sogar 2 mal (fragt blos net warum-.-)

aba jedi knight  gar keins...


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

Hab mal ne frage an die etwas "älteren" hier:

Habt ihr ahnung was man so gegen pickel/akne machen kann?Ich benutze viele cremes usw dafür,so das da keine wirklich großen mehr sind und solarium mach ich auch noch nebenbei,doch wirkt nichts wirklich...^^


----------



## Huntermoon (20. Oktober 2008)

Gesicht mit verdünnten Essig reinige, hilft(meistens)


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Gesicht mit verdünnten Essig reinige, hilft(meistens)


Wie oft am tag?


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

nächtle


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

So willkommen im Imperialen Thread


----------



## Rhokan (21. Oktober 2008)

Nabend Supersayajinimperator-saytan


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> So willkommen im Imperialen Thread


Guten abend Imperator. Freust du dich auch schon auf DAS Online Spiel von Bioware *hust*Kotor*hust*


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

JAA ich freu mich,manoroth undi ch haben es gemacht,aber wir sagen euch noch nicht was es ist tut mir leid.Alle die es vorher erfahen werden mit meinem todesstern strahler zu tode gegrillt muaahhaa


----------



## Lurock (21. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> JAA ich freu mich,manoroth undi ch haben es gemacht,aber wir sagen euch noch nicht was es ist tut mir leid.Alle die es vorher erfahen werden mit meinem todesstern strahler zu tode gegrillt muaahhaa


ich wusste gar nicht das ihr bei Bioware arbeitet?
Und ein Todestern kann nichts gegen den Stärksten Machtblitz aus JKJA wuhahahahaha^^


----------



## Rhokan (21. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie fände ich ne (online-)Welt mit mehr Jedis/Sith als normalen Menschen unpassend dem Klischee gegenüber


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich wusste gar nicht das ihr bei Bioware arbeitet?
> Und ein Todestern kann nichts gegen den Stärksten Machtblitz aus JKJA wuhahahahaha^^


Wir arbeiten nicht bei bioware die arbeiten für uns.Wirst dich wundern wenn die gegner da saytan und manoroth heißen und kleine trahs razyl und alanium

ach wollen wir wetten?
*mit strahl aus todesstern auf razyl schieß*Wuahahahahahaha
BÄm

Todesstern trifft Razyl für 99999999999474748593458353545350999999999999999999453453539453453453454353954353
45435435345345345345,341432373423423847234234823423423434 schaden kritisch
Razyl stirbt


----------



## Rhokan (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan du hast das "für" vergessen.

Wehe es postet einer Hans.


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hättest dus nicht gesagt hätt ichs nicht gepostet xD


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten nicht bei bioware die arbeiten für uns.Wirst dich wundern wenn die gegner da saytan und manoroth heißen und kleine trahs razyl und alanium
> 
> ach wollen wir wetten?
> *mit strahl aus todesstern auf razyl schieß*Wuahahahahahaha
> ...


Hmmm 
war es nicht immer so das der Sithlord den imperator umbringt?...


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmmm
> war es nicht immer so das der Sithlord den imperator umbringt?...


Da verwechselst du was mein herr,aber jetzt hab ich meinen schüler gekillt scheiße -.-


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Da verwechselst du was mein herr,aber jetzt hab ich meinen schüler gekillt scheiße -.-


Tja, vllt. will Rokhan ja der neue werden^^


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

ich rezz dich eben:
saytan wirkt auferweckung der sith
Razyl wird mit 770000 Leben und 770000 Mana wiedererweckt


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

stimmt wilst du mein neuer schüler werden?


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Razyl wird mit 770000 Leben und 770000 Mana wiedererweckt


MANA? ich bitte dich...


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> MANA? ich bitte dich...


stimmt macht

und mit 7700000 dunklen macht

so zufrieden?


----------



## Rhokan (21. Oktober 2008)

> Tja, vllt. will Rokhan ja der neue werden^^



saytan musste doch auch iwo lernen...


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> stimmt macht
> 
> und mit 7700000 dunklen macht
> 
> so zufrieden?


Jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> saytan musste doch auch iwo lernen...


nein war angeboren,du kannst aber mein schüler sein..


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nein war angeboren,du kannst aber mein schüler sein..


Uih 2 Schüler *erinnerung an Jedi Academy*

Wo bleiben Manoroth und Ala?


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth guckt galaktische jedi pornos


----------



## Rhokan (21. Oktober 2008)

Wieso sind jetzt alle im Starwars hype? Nacher kündigt Bioware an das sie Hello Kitty Online übernommen haben *bet*


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wieso sind jetzt alle im Starwars hype? Nacher kündigt Bioware an das sie Hello Kitty Online übernommen haben *bet*


YEEEEAH Hello Kitty mit Laserschwertern!!!

Wir sind im SW Hype, weil Star Wars das beste ist was George jemals geschaffen hat :>

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1133702
Les mal den Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (21. Oktober 2008)

abend ^^


----------



## Rhokan (21. Oktober 2008)

nabend mookuh



> YEEEEAH Hello Kitty mit Laserschwertern!!!
> 
> Wir sind im SW Hype, weil Star Wars das beste ist was George jemals geschaffen hat :>



Was aht er denn noch nennenswertes gemacht?


----------



## mookuh (21. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Was aht er denn noch nennenswertes gemacht?



ich kenn nur SW von ihm...


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Was aht er denn noch nennenswertes gemacht?


Irgendso einen komischen Film mit einen Lehrer/Professor der im Dschungel und so herumkriecht. Nicht wirklich das Wahre.
Edith : Guten Abend verehrte mookuh


----------



## Rhokan (21. Oktober 2008)

> Irgendso einen komischen Film mit einen Lehrer/Professor der im Dschungel und so herumkriecht. Nicht wirklich das Wahre.
> Edith : Guten Abend verehrte mookuh



Instinct?

&#8364;: wikipedia sagt: nein


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Instinct?
> 
> €: wikipedia sagt: nein


George hat nur eins erfunden: 
STAR WARS *mit machblitzen umherschieß*


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

ihr spinnt :>


----------



## mookuh (21. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> ihr spinnt :>



gerne doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

hrhr^^
razyl der thread geht ja ab, will auch mitlfamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Imperator da,wer noooooooooohooooooooooooch?


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Imperator da,wer noooooooooohooooooooooooch?


Der Sith Lord


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Der Boss :>


----------



## mookuh (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Sith Lord


wo haste dein schüler gelassen?


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

So meine Herren
1.Ihr dürft mich jetzt dazu bringen kotor 2 die sith lords zu installierne indem ihr mir so geiel sachen erzählt das ich das kampfsystem vergesse^^

2.Hat noch jemand tipps gegen pickel/akne?Plz gibt tipps.Solraium und cremen usw wirken kaum


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> wo haste dein schüler gelassen?


stimmt mein schüler du darfst dir noch ienen nehmen


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> wo haste dein schüler gelassen?


Schüler? hab ich noch net, aber mein Chef ist der da *auf den Imperator zeig*.


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> So meine Herren
> 1.Ihr dürft mich jetzt dazu bringen kotor 2 die sith lords zu installierne indem ihr mir so geiel sachen erzählt das ich das kampfsystem vergesse^^
> 
> 2.Hat noch jemand tipps gegen pickel/akne?Plz gibt tipps.Solraium und cremen usw wirken kaum


/push


----------



## Minastirit (21. Oktober 2008)

schuler von saytan xD hahahaha
*totlach* muahahahaha
syr ist einfach zu witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Clerasil Waschgel ? >.<


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Clerasil Waschgel ? >.<


wirkt nicht,macht nur schlimmer


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schuler von saytan xD hahahaha
> *totlach* muahahahaha
> syr ist einfach zu witzig
> 
> ...


Hmm wo war nochmal der Todesstern Geparkt?...

Asooo ich darf mir auchen Schüler nehmen....
Dann will ich die Kuh mit den Laserschwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> So meine Herren
> 1.Ihr dürft mich jetzt dazu bringen kotor 2 die sith lords zu installierne indem ihr mir so geiel sachen erzählt das ich das kampfsystem vergesse^^
> 
> 2.Hat noch jemand tipps gegen pickel/akne?Plz gibt tipps.Solraium und cremen usw wirken kaum


ist mit solraium eine mir unbekannte substanz gemeint, oder solarium? wenn es letzteres ist, wieso sollte solarium gegen akne helfen? x_X


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Dieses uv licht zeugs hilft ht mir hautärtztin gesagt,soll ich aber trotzdem nich übertreiben^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist mit solraium eine mir unbekannte substanz gemeint, oder solarium? wenn es letzteres ist, wieso sollte solarium


Wegbrutzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Dieses uv licht zeugs hilft ht mir hautärtztin gesagt,soll ich aber trotzdem nich übertreiben^^


die hautärztin scheint wirlich ahnung zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Dieses uv licht zeugs hilft ht mir hautärtztin gesagt,soll ich aber trotzdem nich übertreiben^^


Ich frage mich grad wie ein Imperator noch Akne bekommen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wirkt nicht,macht nur schlimmer


Immer diese falschen Versprechungen :>


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich frage mich grad wie ein Imperator noch Akne bekommen kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was glaubste warum ich kapuze hab?`
naja ist zwar nicht so schlimm,will trotzdem sauberes gesicht -.-


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Was glaubste warum ich kapuze hab?`


Akne auf den Kopf?
Naja, die Kapuze bedeckt aber leider nur deine Kopfhaut, nicht dein Gesicht.
Oha bald hat er seine 2000 Beiträge


----------



## Rhokan (21. Oktober 2008)

Ausrücken ftw. 

Ich geh off, cya


----------



## mookuh (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Asooo ich darf mir auchen Schüler nehmen....
> Dann will ich die Kuh mit den Laserschwert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok zeig mal den Vertrag ;D


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ok zeig mal den Vertrag ;D


Den gibts es net. Darfst aber dann mit den Todesstern rumfahren und gegen einen Rancor kämpfen :-)

Edith: GN8 Rhokan


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Den gibts es net. Darfst aber dann mit den Todesstern rumfahren und gegen einen Rancor kämpfen :-)
> 
> Edith: GN8 Rhokan


Den todesstern fährt hier keiner rum,nur ich,der gehört nur mir >.<


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Den todesstern fährt hier keiner rum,nur ich,der gehört nur mir >.<


Die Light Variante davon.

Apropos: BAYERN FÜHRT!!!^^


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> So meine Herren
> 1.Ihr dürft mich jetzt dazu bringen kotor 2 die sith lords zu installierne indem ihr mir so geiel sachen erzählt das ich das kampfsystem vergesse^^
> 
> 2.Hat noch jemand tipps gegen pickel/akne?Plz gibt tipps.Solarium und cremen usw wirken kaum



/push it push it


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> /push it push it


http://www.akneforum.de/allgemeines-akne-f...gegen-akne.html
Les da mal


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ausrücken ftw.
> 
> Ich geh off, cya


nacht


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

*vor sich hinpfeifend tut*
Und mookuh stimmste den nicht existierenden Vertrag zu?^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

will auch n nicht existierenden vertrag^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> will auch n nicht existierenden vertrag^^


Du bist doch schon ein Jedi Meister o.O Sonst musste wieder zum Schüler werden :>

EDITH: Und Saytan hat dir der Link weitergeholfen?


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

geh weg ich bleibe n sith lord^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> geh weg ich bleibe n sith lord^^


Hmm dann sind wir beide SIthlords o.O


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist doch schon ein Jedi Meister o.O Sonst musste wieder zum Schüler werden :>
> 
> EDITH: Und Saytan hat dir der Link weitergeholfen?


Nein nicht wirklich :s
Ne freundinn von mir meint ich soll einfach warten bei ihr hats wie bei mri mit 14 begonnen jetzt ist sie 16 und hat keine mehr ich werd ja jetz auch 16 am sonntag xD


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm dann sind wir beide SIthlords o.O



ne saytan und cih sind sith lords du und ala seid einfahc nur meisterchen^^


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm dann sind wir beide SIthlords o.O


Er hat bissel höheren rang weil er mit mir raidet usw,er darf z.b. todesstern fahren aber er machts niht er meint der ist defekt und macht bloss alle planeten kapputt


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne saytan und cih sind sith lords du und ala seid einfahc nur meisterchen^^


die sith haben keine meister
ich bin imperator !


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

klar ham sith meister Oo

nur die mächtigsten sind lords die andern meister oder padawans^^


----------



## White-Frost (21. Oktober 2008)

guten abend wünsch ich mal^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Oktober 2008)

Oo Was geht'n hier ab?


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> klar ham sith meister Oo
> 
> nur die mächtigsten sind lords die andern meister oder padawans^^


die padawan sind schüler oder sith jünger aber es gibt keine meister look internet xD damals gabs nur einer herrscht über alle wird gestürzt durch stärkeren
und dan die zweier regel einmal der meister und schüler der meiste war der lord und der sch+üler halt sith jünger oder schüler^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> guten abend wünsch ich mal^^



jutn abend

oha was isn mit deinem ava etc passiert? Oo


----------



## White-Frost (21. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn abend
> 
> oha was isn mit deinem ava etc passiert? Oo


zerstört mach hier nich mehr viel auf buffed^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> die padawan sind schüler oder sith jünger aber es gibt keine meister look internet xD damals gabs nur einer herrscht über alle wird gestürzt durch stärkeren
> und dan die zweier regel einmal der meister und schüler der meiste war der lord und der sch+üler halt sith jünger oder schüler^^



das is erst so seits nur wehnige sith gibt

meistens gabs halt nur ein sith + ein schüler aba früher gabs ma haufenweise und dann war die hirarchie so ändlich wie bei den jedis


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (21. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Ahso Saytan und am Sonntag sind all deine Pickel weg wie durch einen machtblitz?^^
Apropos:
Imperator>Sithlord
Leider fliegt der Todesstern Light nicht gut.

Edith:
Ich denke wir sollten einen STAR WARS Nachtschwärmer Thread aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

n bisserl... eintönig^^


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahso Saytan und am Sonntag sind all deine Pickel weg wie durch einen machtblitz?^^
> Apropos:
> Imperator>Sithlord
> Leider fliegt der Todesstern Light nicht gut.
> ...


siehste,der light ist scheiße der von mri ist perfekt.*peeep**an telefon rangeh*
WAS?????
Der Todesstern hat 75% des Universums vernichtet?

MANOROTH! Kel muss weg genau wie illi!
Besorg mir mal gutes und billiges personal,von wow zum beispiel,das ist ja unerhört-.


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Imperator>Sithlord



son mist was du da laberst... der imperator is n sithlord der halt per zufall noch die republik unter seiner kontrolle hat aba net mehr wert oder so wie n sithlord.

und die republik teiln saytan und cih uns eh^^


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> son mist was du da laberst... der imperator is n sithlord der halt per zufall noch die republik unter seiner kontrolle hat aba net mehr wert oder so wie n sithlord.
> 
> und die republik teiln saytan und cih uns eh^^


nein ich hab die republik und die nue penis lebensform du mein herr leitest unsere firmen usw,dafür bist du geschaffen^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und die republik teiln saytan und cih uns eh^^


Was will ich mit ner Republik? Ich brauhc nur Bioware+EA+Ubisoft das reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> siehste,der light ist scheiße der von mri ist perfekt.*peeep**an telefon rangeh*
> WAS?????
> Der Todesstern hat 75% des Universums vernichtet?
> 
> ...



himmel nochma... hab ja gesacht der taugt nix... hättest meinen killer da drin lassn sollen snstadt ihn zu grillen...

hab jetzt meinen besten killer da reingesetzt und kel ist futsch

und den killer lässte aba da drin pls sonst hetzte cih dir n paar auf den hals


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Sagmal Manoroth: Wo hasten du HK-47 gelassen?


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> himmel nochma... hab ja gesacht der taugt nix... hättest meinen killer da drin lassn sollen snstadt ihn zu grillen...
> 
> hab jetzt meinen besten killer da reingesetzt und kel ist futsch
> 
> und den killer lässte aba da drin pls sonst hetzte cih dir n paar auf den hals


Deine killer sind alle noobs,die wollten mich heute kill,wenn du zum klo des todessterns gehst und neben der toilette zufällig einpaar neue klobürsten siehst weissu was mit ihnen passiert ist...
Wo ist kel?

Und ich vertraue deinen killern nicht ich hab da was mitbekommen vonwegen die haben was geplant im todesstern in so ner kammer,hab ja überall kamera installiert usw ich weiss sogar wann wer wen vögelt im todesstern,was glaubst woher die ganzen pornos aus xvideos sind?

Aufjedenfall die killer wollen uns stürtzen-.-


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Aufjedenfall die killer wollen uns stürtzen-.-


Lösch sie doch aus o.O


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagmal Manoroth: Wo hasten du HK-47 gelassen?



den hab cih verschrottet und n swoop bike drausgemacht


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> den hab cih verschrottet und n swoop bike drausgemacht


Öhem net wa? Den wohl geilsten Roboter der Kotor-Saga hast du verschrottet?


----------



## Lurock (21. Oktober 2008)

Zomg! NERF MAGEZZZ, PLXPLXPLX!!!111elfelfzigdrölftausend

Mit diesen Worten verabschiede ich mich ohne dass ich hier gewesen bin, da staunt ihr, wa?
Nya, bye...


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem net wa? Den wohl geilsten Roboter der Kotor-Saga hast du verschrottet?


Hätt ich aber auch gemacht!Der ging dauernd zu manoroth und hat ihn bedrängt:Will blowjob,meister blowjob!


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Deine killer sind alle noobs,die wollten mich heute kill,wenn du zum klo des todessterns gehst und neben der toilette zufällig einpaar neue klobürsten siehst weissu was mit ihnen passiert ist...
> Wo ist kel?
> 
> Und ich vertraue deinen killern nicht ich hab da was mitbekommen vonwegen die haben was geplant im todesstern in so ner kammer,hab ja überall kamera installiert usw ich weiss sogar wann wer wen vögelt im todesstern,was glaubst woher die ganzen pornos aus xvideos sind?
> ...



ne das sind wie zombies die könne keinen schritt machn ohne meine erlaubnis. hab die mit der macht versklavt und stehe auch über die macht mit ihnen in verbindung

und wenn sie dich killen wollten haste die wohl dumm angemacht das mögen se gar net^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Zomg! NERF MAGEZZZ, PLXPLXPLX!!!111elfelfzigdrölftausend
> 
> Mit diesen Worten verabschiede ich mich ohne dass ich hier gewesen bin, da staunt ihr, wa?
> Nya, bye...


*machtblitz hinterher feuer*
Du bist doch immer da, wenn wir dich auhc net sehen


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

So ich verabschiede mich auch, lass euch noch ne menge Machtblitze aus JKIII hier, hoffe das ein Kotor MMO morgen schon auf den Markt kommt und ich es sofort im Briefkasten habe, bye bye :>


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne das sind wie zombies die könne keinen schritt machn ohne meine erlaubnis. hab die mit der macht versklavt und stehe auch über die macht mit ihnen in verbindung
> 
> und wenn sie dich killen wollten haste die wohl dumm angemacht das mögen se gar net^^


Ich hab nix gemacht,ausserdem dürfen sie nicht angreiffen.Und sie habens wirkklich geplant ich schwöre es dir!ich hab grad illi ausgefragt der meinte auchv er steckt mit denen unter einer decke er wollte unseren anderen planeten wo wir beide unseren frozen throne ähm ich meine unserev festung haben auslöschen plus dein labor.
langsam spiel ich mit dem gedanken hogger oder  gruul in den todesstern zu steckn


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich verabschiede mich auch, lass euch noch ne menge Machtblitze aus JKIII hier, hoffe das ein Kotor MMO morgen schon auf den Markt kommt und ich es sofort im Briefkasten habe, bye bye :>



gn8

und blitz net deine ganze einrichtung kaputt^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gemacht,ausserdem dürfen sie nicht angreiffen.Und sie habens wirkklich geplant ich schwöre es dir!ich hab grad illi ausgefragt der meinte auchv er steckt mit denen unter einer decke er wollte unseren anderen planeten wo wir beide unseren frozen throne ähm ich meine unserev festung haben auslöschen plus dein labor.
> langsam spiel ich mit dem gedanken hogger oder  gruul in den todesstern zu steckn



neee hogger mag cih net.. und gruul passt net in den kontrollraum... ich habs! wir setzten ala in den todesstern^^


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> neee hogger mag cih net.. und gruul passt net in den kontrollraum... ich habs! wir setzten ala in den todesstern^^


Bist du wahnsinnig?Frauen und technick!Niemals ich habs!Wir setzen nen gnom rein.Perfekt

Und du mein kolelge rufst deine killer mal schnell mal zu einem planeten deinerwahl wir werden auch da seni dan killn wir die alle!


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Bist du wahnsinnig?Frauen und technick!Niemals ich habs!Wir setzen nen gnom rein.Perfekt
> 
> Und du mein kolelge rufst deine killer mal schnell mal zu einem planeten deinerwahl wir werden auch da seni dan killn wir die alle!



kein gnom wenn schon denn schon n goblin. die gnome ham ihre eigene stadt unbewohnbar gemacht -.-

und meine killer pfeiff ich einfach ausm todesstern raus aba getöte werdn die net. die sind mir zu wertvoll

und wenn se mich verraten wolln spüre cih des soffort


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kein gnom wenn schon denn schon n goblin. die gnome ham ihre eigene stadt unbewohnbar gemacht -.-
> 
> und meine killer pfeiff ich einfach ausm todesstern raus aba getöte werdn die net. die sind mir zu wertvoll
> 
> und wenn se mich verraten wolln spüre cih des soffort


*3 aufnahmen zeig*

Ja ähm iwir werden manoroth manipulieren saythan zu töten dan übernehmen wir den todesstern und pulverisieren manoroth damit.

nein ich denke das ist keine gute idee wir locken beide in den todesstern und sprengen ihn dan damit

bist du doof?der hat kein selbstzerstörungsknopf der alte sack saytan zerstört doch nicht sein ding da

aufnahme2:
Okay geplant,illidan wird kel thuzad die schuld in die schuhe schieben das 75% der planeten zerstört sind.
jaa dan kommt der narr manoroth auf saytans befehl hin ihn wegzuräumen und wir töten ihn dan
ja und dan rufen wir saytan her

aufnahme3:
du voll depp,diese 2 idioten müssen wir odch aus dem weg räumen und ihr nennt euch profi killer,achtung der penner saytan kommt

AYe sir!


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

*JAAAAAAAAA KOTOR MMO!!!!WOW GEHT KOTOR ICH KOMME!!!!!*


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

ach egal die können mir eh nix^^ lasn wa se ncoh solange bis se was unternehmn^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

was is mit nem kotor mmo? NEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDD!!!!


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/news/7628/star-wars-e...ld-republic-mmo
du narr lies !!!!jaaaa


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Oktober 2008)

Toll... Das heißt: Keine Story, Keine Tiefe, keine stundenlangen Gespräche mit seinen Gruppenmitgliedern, keine Moralischen Dillemmas, Milliarden von Jedis und Sith...


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Toll... Das heißt: Keine Story, Keine Tiefe, keine stundenlangen Gespräche mit seinen Gruppenmitgliedern, keine Moralischen Dillemmas, Milliarden von Jedis und Sith...


doch ud bekommst deine eigenen npc in deiner gruppe!jeder eigenen storry usw


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Oktober 2008)

Das ist viel zu kompliziert für den Durchschnittsmmospieler also wird es wie alle anderen MMOs sein... auf den einfachsten und idiotensichersten Nenner heruntergebrochen...


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

bei kotor hatte man manchmal schon n bisserl nn moralishces dilemma... also cih zumindest (habs bis heute noch net fertiggebracht die armen ithorianer im stich zu lassn...)

also ich freu mcih wie n depp darauf^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

ach aj das müsst ihr euch reinzihn^^

tunak tunak tun


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ach aj das müsst ihr euch reinzihn^^
> 
> tunak tunak tun


irgendwie gefältls mir^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> irgendwie gefältls mir^^



ich weiss net so recht obs mir gefällt aba ich höhrs mir jetzt shcon zum 7ten mal an.... ich glaub cih hab was an der waffel^^


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich weiss net so recht obs mir gefällt aba ich höhrs mir jetzt shcon zum 7ten mal an.... ich glaub cih hab was an der waffel^^


jo ich auch dauernd i-wie lustig aber ich geile mich an ktor mmo auf bin gleich am orgasmus xD


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> jo ich auch dauernd i-wie lustig aber ich geile mich an ktor mmo auf bin gleich am orgasmus xD



hf^^

jetzt hab ich schon 3 sachn auf die ich mcih freund kann^^

wotlk, diablo 3 und kotor mmo^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag mal so...
Need auf KotOR 3... so langsam hängen mir MMOs aus dem Hals raus... alles wird verwurstet und zerstört nur weil's grad "In" ist... und ich prophezeihe, das sie mit einem Singleplayerspiel sehr viel mehr Geld gemacht hätten als mit einem mittelmäßigen MMO und ja auch wenn BioWare dran steht, auch sie können die Pest der MMOs nicht aufhalten...


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Naja mal sehen,glaub eh es kommt erst 2010 oder sowas
wenn nicht später

erstmal auf wotlk freuen und den lichking kloppen ne


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2008)

jup^^


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Oktober 2008)

mal gucken ob mit hello kitty online nicht wieder abkackt....


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Oktober 2008)

quests in hko gehen ab^^
ham teilweise sogar was von wow^^


----------



## Thraslon (22. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja bin mal off, gute Nacht euch allen.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

*Mit Machtblitzen in den Thread komm*
Guten Abend verehrte Siths.


----------



## Rhokan (22. Oktober 2008)

Nabend.... was muss ich machen wenn wow heult das die dateiversion am sack is ? ; (


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Oktober 2008)

zufällig noch jmd bei der hello kitty online beta dabei?^^


----------



## Rhokan (22. Oktober 2008)

lol


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> lol


hab da eben schon 3 oder 4 andere wow spieler gefunden^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2008)

darf man fragen, was man da so machen kann? O_o
btw guten abend


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Nabend.... was muss ich machen wenn wow heult das die dateiversion am sack is ? ; (


Wie kommt die Dateiversion dahin?^^
Ne im ernst: Repair.exe?


----------



## Rhokan (22. Oktober 2008)

edit: ok mache mal die repairexe an


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> darf man fragen, was man da so machen kann? O_o
> btw guten abend


die quests waren bis jetz so sammel/grind quests. wie mans aus wow gewohnt is^^
gibt sogar mobs, die man "killn" muss


----------



## Rhokan (22. Oktober 2008)

und wie "grindet" man "mobs" in diesem blutrüsntigen fsk-18 orpg?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> die quests waren bis jetz so sammel/grind quests. wie mans aus wow gewohnt is^^
> gibt sogar mobs, die man "killn" muss


und das alles in einem design, wo man nach 25 minuten dauerspielen durchdreht und in der welt blumen und liebe verteilen will oder x_X


----------



## Minastirit (22. Oktober 2008)

cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 need beta key^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

ICH WILL EINEN BETA KEY FÜR SWTOR!!!!!!!!^^ Gut es gibt noch keine Beta aber hey: Vorsorgen muss man ja mal

Aropos:Wo ist mein Imperator??


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> und das alles in einem design, wo man nach 25 minuten dauerspielen durchdreht und in der welt blumen und liebe verteilen will oder x_X



es geht eigtl.. mir gefällts^^


Minastirit schrieb:


> cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


is open beta!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> es geht eigtl.. mir gefällts^^
> 
> is open beta!


gibts da auch sowas wie raids?
oder worum genau gehts da egtl?


----------



## Rhokan (22. Oktober 2008)

> gibts da auch sowas wie raids?
> oder worum genau gehts da egtl?



Lol ich versuch mir gerade vorzustellen wie 8 jährige mädchen um ph4tt3 3p1x ninjalooten und goldspammer in  og..... ähm ach whatever flamen


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Lol ich versuch mir gerade vorzustellen wie 8 jährige mädchen um ph4tt3 3p1x ninjalooten und goldspammer in  og..... ähm ach whatever flamen


ne, ich mein eher, so 40 plüschkarnickelkatzen oder was das auch immer ist raiden den hundeshop, weil da die tiere böse behandelt werdn.
am ende gibts free epix und kuschelgraphix


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

ARGH ich bekomm nen Schock wenn ich die Seite sehe^^


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Dunkle Seite stark in euch ist!


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gibts da auch sowas wie raids?
> oder worum genau gehts da egtl?


ich zitiere mal n bissl ausm deutschen forum:
1:


> Hallo Kittys,
> 
> ich möchte sobald die Beta endlisch spielbar ist eine Gruppe bauen um den Raidcontent ausgiebig testen zu können! Deswegen suche ich hier 5-10 Leute die
> sobald das Game draußen ist instant mit mir Anfangen Instanzen und Mobs zu grinden bis wir unseren Loot zusammen haben um direkt Stuff aus höheren Inzen zu holen. Mein ideales Setup besteht momentan aus einer Meleegrp, einer Rangedgrp, 2-3 Heiler und 1-2 Tanks. Damit sollten wir jede Menge Realmfirsts und vielleicht sogar Worldfirsts holen! PvP ist sicher auch möglich. Sobald alle am LvLCap sind bauen wir eine PvP Grp und farmen solange Ehre wie wir Lust haben. Openpvp oder Bg, ich mache alles mit.
> Mfg kittymitty



2:


> Hallo _kitty_mitty_,
> 
> ich befürchte, ich muss dich enttäuschen. Es ist keines der üblichen Spiele wie WoW, L2 oder ähnliches. Es gibt dort keine Instanzen, Jobklassen, PvP oder dergleichen.
> 
> Es gibt dort Rätsel, man kann sich ein Haus bauen und einrichten. Natürlich kann man dort auch gegen Monster kämpfen, dies ist aber nicht die Hauptsache in diesem Spiel, sondern das Miteinander und die Kommunikation.



1:


> Auch gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



2:


> Hallo nochmals,
> 
> nein, jeder kann sich nur ein Haus bauen und man sieht die anderen Häuser auch nicht neben sich.
> 
> Bisher sind noch keine Gemeinschaftsrätsel bekannt.






Rhokan schrieb:


> Lol ich versuch mir gerade vorzustellen wie 8 jährige mädchen um ph4tt3 3p1x ninjalooten und goldspammer in  og..... ähm ach whatever flamen


eben grad wurde schon jmd als ninja beschimpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Erstmal: Hi Saytan
Dann: So hab mich mal registriert^^

Sagmal Riesentrolli: muss ich nur den Clieten Downloaden und kann dann Spielen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2008)

> Es gibt dort Rätsel, man kann sich ein Haus bauen und einrichten. Natürlich kann man dort auch gegen Monster kämpfen, dies ist aber nicht die Hauptsache in diesem Spiel, sondern das Miteinander und die Kommunikation.


ich glaube, das ist nix für mich... rätsel kenn ich genügend, haus bauen und einrichten, dafür hab ich sims, naja, miteinander und kommunikation schön und gut, aber bei dem hello kitty design kann ich auf sowas verzichten^^


----------



## Rhokan (22. Oktober 2008)

> ich glaube, das ist nix für mich... rätsel kenn ich genügend, haus bauen und einrichten, dafür hab ich sims, naja, miteinander und kommunikation schön und gut, aber bei dem hello kitty design kann ich auf sowas verzichten^^



Ersteres geht wohl nicht nach meinem Geschmack, für zweiteres gibts den brachland chat ich bleib bei wow^^


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich glaube, das ist nix für mich... rätsel kenn ich genügend, haus bauen und einrichten, dafür hab ich sims, naja, miteinander und kommunikation schön und gut, aber bei dem hello kitty design kann ich auf sowas verzichten^^


das denkst du,in wahrheit erwartet dich im endcontent brutalität,sexualverbrechen und puffbesitzer+tierpornos


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> das denkst du,in wahrheit erwartet dich im endcontent brutalität,sexualverbrechen und puffbesitzer+tierpornos


Saytan kann es sein das dein Gehirn nur aus diesen Paar wörtern besteht?


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Saytan kann es sein das dein Gehirn nur aus diesen Paar wörtern besteht?


kann es sein das ich beim todesstern gleich den roten knopf drück?


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2008)

*mit fanfahren in den thread spring und Razyl mit blitzen beschiess*


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *mit fanfahren in den thread spring und Razyl mit blitzen beschiess*


Danke kollege


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> kann es sein das ich beim todesstern gleich den roten knopf drück?


nein, da du grad mit tierpornos beschäftigt bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> kann es sein das ich beim todesstern gleich den roten knopf drück?


Cool zum 2. Mal vom Meister ausgelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Danke kollege



np^^


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Cool zum 2. Mal vom Meister ausgelöscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach du bist schon tot manoroth hats getan HAHA!^^
Zur sicherheit drück ich trotzdem auf den roten knopf:*klick*

BUUMMMMM

Asche zu asche razyl zu staub


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ach du bist schon tot manoroth hats getan HAHA!^^
> Zur sicherheit drück ich trotzdem auf den roten knopf:*klick*
> 
> BUUMMMMM
> ...


Öhm und was macht nun ein Imperator ohne Schüler?


----------



## Dracun (22. Oktober 2008)

Na ihr^^

I schau mir gerade Day of the Dead an und zwar die Uncut Version.^^

Aus dem Jahr 1985.

Hach find i den immer wieder geil^^


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhm und was macht nun ein Imperator ohne Schüler?


Den schüler rezzn und wieder töten?


Ausserdem hab ich ja noch meine gefolgschaft!


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Den schüler rezzn und wieder töten?
> 
> 
> Ausserdem hab ich ja noch meine gefolgschaft!


Hmm und was ist wenn ich meinen eigenen Weg gehe weit weg, noch weiter außerhalb des Outher´Rhim? WUHAHAHA


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2008)

such dir doch einfach nen neuen schüler.. die brille zum beispiel denke der macht wehniger ärger


----------



## Dracun (22. Oktober 2008)

löl ................. ihr seid ja wieder mal so richtig krank^^


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> such dir doch einfach nen neuen schüler.. die brille zum beispiel denke der macht wehniger ärger


Hmm stimmt eigentlich.




> Hmm und was ist wenn ich meinen eigenen Weg gehe weit weg, noch weiter außerhalb des Outher´Rhim? WUHAHAHA


Du wirst mir und manoroth nicht entfliehen können,er hat überall spionage robos und wir haben den todesstern wenn nötig setzen wir kel wieder ein und der zerstört ja immer "ausversehen2 das halbe universum


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hmm stimmt eigentlich.
> 
> 
> 
> Du wirst mir und manoroth nicht entfliehen können,er hat überall spionage robos und wir haben den todesstern wenn nötig setzen wir kel wieder ein und der zerstört ja immer "ausversehen2 das halbe universum


Erstmal finden wenn ich noch weiter außerhalb des Rhim bin. aber hey: du suchst dir ja eh einen anderen Schüler also drehe ich mein eigenes Ding.


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2008)

oder schnapp dir dracun als schüler das wär doch was^^

komm drück nochma fix auf den roten knopf und Razyl sind wir los


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erstmal finden wenn ich noch weiter außerhalb des Rhim bin. aber hey: du suchst dir ja eh einen anderen Schüler also drehe ich mein eigenes Ding.


Ich warne dich!Wenn du gehst brutzel ich dich langsam weg,ich benutz den klitzekleinen strahler des sterns ud setze auf dein penis an ausserdem finden wir alles.


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> oder schnapp dir dracun als schüler das wär doch was^^
> 
> komm drück nochma fix auf den roten knopf und Razyl sind wir los


Ich hab ihn noch nicht gerezzt^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ich benutz den klitzekleinen strahler des sterns ud setze auf dein penis an ausserdem finden wir alles.


lol der strahler muss seeeehr klein sein =P


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich warne dich!Wenn du gehst brutzel ich dich langsam weg,ich benutz den klitzekleinen strahler des sterns ud setze auf dein penis an ausserdem finden wir alles.


Andere frage:
Was wilslt du mit 2 Schülern?


----------



## Dracun (22. Oktober 2008)

löl ............. i en Schüler von dem dunklen Lord Saytan???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Yo dracun,hast du lust ganz gechillt
auf eine dicke karriere bei sith
du wirst die dunkle seite kennen
und die jedis werden vor dir wegrennen
und die ganze republik wird wieder einmal flennen
wir sith sin so imba wir checken die geilstn bitches
und verarbeiten unsere gegner zu snitches yoyoy


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Andere frage:
> Was wilslt du mit 2 Schülern?


Du hast nichtsz u frage:*auf minimal stell*
*auf razyl genital ziel*
*abfeuer*
*razyls genital langsam anfang zu grillen*

Gleich gehts weiter,wenn du dich mir weiter wiedersetzt


----------



## Dracun (22. Oktober 2008)

echt so krasse checker seid ihr??

Dann will ich mal mit checken du fetter checker ey.....
Ich will auch die fetten biatches^^


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

aprpos neue buffed gruppe Bufed Imperium muahahah xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> echt so krasse checker seid ihr??
> 
> Dann will ich mal mit checken du fetter checker ey.....
> Ich will auch die fetten biatches^^


lawl ok, du kriegst die fetten chicks xD


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Du hast nichtsz u frage:*auf minimal stell*
> *auf razyl genital ziel*
> *abfeuer*
> *razyls genital langsam anfang zu grillen*
> ...


1. Das tut weh
2. Will ich doch nur wissen, was du mit 2 Schülern willst. Normalerweise hat ja ein Imperator nur 1 Schüler.


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2008)

und du kannst dich ganz deinem sohn witmen dracun

musst net arbeiten oder so und kannst ihn vor allem beschützen (ok ne vom todesstern net aba ich schau schon da da net wider was falschläuft^^)


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> echt so krasse checker seid ihr??
> 
> Dann will ich mal mit checken du fetter checker ey.....
> Ich will auch die fetten biatches^^


Bist eingestellt
*schwarze robe geb*
*lichtschwert geb*
*biaatches geb*
*bling bling geb*
Yo homie jetzt machen wir beef mit den jedis!


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und du kannst dich ganz deinem sohn witmen dracun
> 
> musst net arbeiten oder so und kannst ihn vor allem beschützen (ok ne vom todesstern net aba ich schau schon da da net wider was falschläuft^^)


*hust*kel tuhzad*hust*


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Bist eingestellt
> *schwarze robe geb*
> *lichtschwert geb*
> *biaatches geb*
> ...


Ich nehm das mal als Kündigung an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Das tut weh
> 2. Will ich doch nur wissen, was du mit 2 Schülern willst. Normalerweise hat ja ein Imperator nur 1 Schüler.


1.du hast mich gar niht zu fragen,ich darf viele schüler haben,manoroth und ich sind herscher
2.jetz brenm ich dir langsam die schaamhaare ab und deine arschhaare


----------



## Dracun (22. Oktober 2008)

yeeeaahhh *mit dem Lichtschwert rumwirbelt*

*AUUUTSCH* mist blöder Daumen


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> 1.du hast mich gar niht zu fragen,ich darf viele schüler haben,manoroth und ich sind herscher
> 2.jetz brenm ich dir langsam die schaamhaare ab und deine arschhaare


du zielst aufn penis und verbrennst die arschhaare? wtf?


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich nehm das mal als Kündigung an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*dich auszieh*
*auf schaamhaare ziel*
*jedes haar langsam abbrutzel*
*eier treff*
Ups ausgerutscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UMDREHEN!
*auf po ziel*
*abfeuer*
*weggrill*
ich bin so böse,sry PHÖZE


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> 1.du hast mich gar niht zu fragen,ich darf viele schüler haben,manoroth und ich sind herscher
> 2.jetz brenm ich dir langsam die schaamhaare ab und deine arschhaare


Wenn du und manoroth herrscher sind...
Neja ich dreh mein eigenes Ding *verschwind im Outher-Rhim*


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth wir haben nen verräter hier.Wir beide jagen den jetzt
Darth Dracun?Besorg mir plx die pornos von der videothek wenn die ollen geld haben wollen drohste mit dem todesstern


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Manoroth wir haben nen verräter hier.Wir beide jagen den jetzt
> Darth Dracun?Besorg mir plx die pornos von der videothek wenn die ollen geld haben wollen drohste mit dem todesstern


Erstmal finden, das Outher-Rhim + das gesamte was noch weiter weg ist seeeehr groß.


----------



## Dracun (22. Oktober 2008)

Mach ich mein Gebieter ..... 


Pornos holen
Mit Todesstern drohen


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2008)

ich schicke ma meine spion bots los


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erstmal finden, das Outher-Rhim + das gesamte was noch weiter weg ist seeeehr groß.


Maonorth?ist kel thuzad noch da,steck ihn mal plz in den todesstern ich glaub wir müssen ihn bissel weiter als das outterim schicken
das outher rim ist zu 75% zerstört durhc kel,der zerstört alles aber auch nur weil er seh schwächen hat usw


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mach ich mein Gebieter .....
> 
> 
> Pornos holen
> Mit Todesstern drohen


Gut jetzt darfst dir razyl schnappen FASS!


----------



## Dracun (22. Oktober 2008)

*Fährte aufnehmen*
*An Oller Tennis Socke geschnüpfelt*
*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNGRIF*


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Dracun trifft Razyl kritisch
Razyl stirbt


Ohh,stark ist die dunkle seite in dir junger schüler.*ähähähhä hust*
Mehr Zorn und hass brauchst du!


Also razyl du kommst wieder zu mir ich rezz dich und arbeitest weiter für mich?

Bis du dich entschiedne hast guck ich mit den truppen pornos in der saune des todessterns

Oh Galaktische Liebe
Verkehr mit einem Wookie
Orgie mit den Endor Bärchen

jute filme xD


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2008)

mir scheint wir ham den richtigen als schüler aufgenommen^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Dracun trifft Razyl kritisch
> Razyl stirbt


Jo, ein unausgebildeter Sith trifft einen ausgebildeten Sith mit einen Schlag sofort kritisch?
*Machtblitz von Razyl Trifft Dracun Kritisch und schockt ihn**Razyl verschwindet im Nirgendwo*


----------



## Dracun (22. Oktober 2008)

Danke für dieses Kompliment mein 2. Meister werd mir weiterhin Mühe geben


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jo, ein unausgebildeter Sith trifft einen ausgebildeten Sith mit einen Schlag sofort kritisch?
> *Machtblitz von Razyl Trifft Dracun Kritisch und schockt ihn**Razyl verschwindet im Nirgendwo*


wenn du im nirgendwo verschwindest...
dann bist du nicht mehr existent, da der platz an dem du dich aufhältst auch nicht existent ist o_O


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2008)

*Manoroth saust Razyl hinterher und Blitzt ihn bis er ohnmächtig is*

*Manoroth schnappt sich Razyl und sperrt ihn in ne zelle des todessterns und startet aus freude den folterbot*


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

So jetzt bin ich stinkesauer,greifst mein schüler an?

*saytan zieht sein lichtschwert*
*fest in nasenloch steck*
Wer kloppt wem hier hä?
*mit fetten machtblitz razyl zu staub verarbeite*

So wenn du glaubst das wars dan schau mal mein freundchen:
*mit todesstern auf mega strahl stell und auf asche ziel und schieß*Bummm
mauhahahahahahaahhahah *ähähähähähähä hust*

*umkipp*


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *Manoroth saust Razyl hinterher und Blitzt ihn bis er ohnmächtig is*
> 
> *Manoroth schnappt sich Razyl und sperrt ihn in ne zelle des todessterns und startet aus freude den folterbot*


Öhm nö.
Erstmal ins Raumschiff kommen 2. Ist sie/er/es nimma so schnell wie ich schon verschwunden bin , und @grüne Brille: Ich bin net wirklich im Nirgendwo verschwunden ~~


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2008)

als ob mich son rauschiffchen aufhalten könnte-.- ich schiebe jeden morgen nen sternenzerschtörer queer übern horizont als aufwärmübung


----------



## Dracun (22. Oktober 2008)

so mal neue udn zu neuem passendem Job ne sig und ava bastel bis gleich^^

wenn des die meister mir erlauben^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> als ob mich son rauschiffchen aufhalten könnte-.- ich schiebe jeden morgen nen sternenzerschtörer queer übern horizont als aufwärmübung


na wohin schiebste den noch? =P


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> als ob mich son rauschiffchen aufhalten könnte-.- ich schiebe jeden morgen nen sternenzerschtörer queer übern horizont als aufwärmübung


Und gegen unseren todesstern hat keiner chance,ähhm manoroth wird zeit kel'tuhzad wieder einzustellen,hol ihn plz wieder her der kümmert sich darum :>


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> so mal neue udn zu neuem passendem Job ne sig und ava bastel bis gleich^^
> 
> wenn des die meister mir erlauben^^


Ja bastel dir ne sigi mein schüler und ich erhebe dich zum rang eines sith lords!


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> na wohin schiebste den noch? =P



das willste glaub cih net wissn^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Oktober 2008)

Hachja... bei Stadt der Engel muss ich jedesmal heulen *seufzel*


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyls Machtblitz 
WUHAHAH UNBESCHREIBBARE MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACHT


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2008)

"Benutzen: Den Mächtigsten Machtblitz ausführen.
Anlegen: Total von der Dunklen Seite bessesen.
Anlegen: Machtblitze werden um das 100-Fache verstärkt
Anlegen: Razyls Dunkle Power freischalten und damit UNBESIEGBAR werden."
wenn man durch benutzen den mächtigsten machtblitz schon ausführt, wieso sollen durch anlegen nochma normale machtblitze um 100 verstärkt werden.


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Razyls Machtblitz
> WUHAHAH UNBESCHREIBBARE MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACHT



äääh junge du wurdest zu asche verbrannt und dann wurde deine asche vom todesstern weggebrutzelt^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> äääh junge du wurdest zu asche verbrannt und dann wurde deine asche vom todesstern weggebrutzelt^^


Schonmal was von Klonen gehört?


> wenn man durch benutzen den mächtigsten machtblitz schon ausführt, wieso sollen durch anlegen nochma normale machtblitze um 100 verstärkt werden.


Argh stimmt ein kleiner Denkfehler wird sofort überarbeitet
Razyls Machtblitz 
So die neue Version


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Klonen gehört?


""Nur vom mächtigen Sith Razyl nutzbar, für immer an seinen Körper gebunden."


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Klonen gehört?



zum klonen brauchste ne zelle aber schon durchs verbrennen ist keine mehr übrig-.-

und selbst wenn du iwo n paar zellen versteckt hättest haste keinen der dich klonen würde, da cih all deine gefolgsleute von meinen killern killen lassn hab^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2008)

bin dann ma wech, cya


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ""Nur vom mächtigen Sith Razyl nutzbar, für immer an seinen Körper gebunden."


Die können ja das ding nicht nutzen. Saytan, der Möchtegernimperator, hat vorhin den einen Klon verbrannt.


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

manoroth lass uns marka ragnos wiederbeleben!


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> manoroth lass uns marka ragnos wiederbeleben!


Du weißt schon das du damit dein eigenes Leben beendest?


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> manoroth lass uns marka ragnos wiederbeleben!



gute idee^^

und den setzen wir auf Razyl an^^


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die können ja das ding nicht nutzen. Saytan, der Möchtegernimperator, hat vorhin den einen Klon verbrannt.


Saytan der möchtegern imperator hat dich grad gefunden und ohlt dich grad ab!
*machblitze*Muahahahahahahahahaha
*brutzel*
*raum zerstör*
*20000 mal mit mega todesstenr strahl auf razyl schieß*
*t4 auf überreste leg*
*anzünd*
*buuum explodier*
*mit laserblast schieß*
*atombombe werf*
*85% des verdammten unversums zerleg*
So nu ist gut mit dir


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gute idee^^
> 
> und den setzen wir auf Razyl an^^


Okay wir müssen kara raiden medivh der olle hat das scheiß beschwörungsritual


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das du damit dein eigenes Leben beendest?


ne warum manoroth und ich saugen ihm seine macht aus muahahahahaa


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Saytan der möchtegern imperator hat dich grad gefunden und ohlt dich grad ab!
> *machblitze*Muahahahahahahahahaha
> *brutzel*
> *raum zerstör*
> ...


Du vergisst Razyls Machtblitz.
Macht bye bye Todesstern.


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du vergisst Razyls Machtblitz.
> Macht bye bye Todesstern.


du vergisst machblitze machen nicht unsterblich sondern du schleuderst sie auf andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> du vergisst machblitze machen nicht unsterblich sondern du schleuderst sie auf andere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ding ist ne art Schmuckstück die sich in meine Seele gespeichert hat.


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du vergisst Razyls Machtblitz.
> Macht bye bye Todesstern.



KEIN machtblitz kann ne raumstation zerstören die so gross wien planet is-.-

und wenn du tot bist kannste eh nememr blitzen^^


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Bopah nigtbane stresst ja naja hab das buch

*marka agnos wiederbeleb*

Oh großer herr ich gebe euch meinen körper ich bin euer diener!

*marka ragnos in mein köroper spring.*


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

*reglos auf dem boden lieg*


*stimem singt:Razyl es ist vorbei,bei,bei,bei!*


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Bopah nigtbane stresst ja naja hab das buch
> 
> *marka agnos wiederbeleb*
> 
> ...


Du weißt schon das der geist Marka Ragnos unbeeinflußbar ist? Du hast damit eben Manoroths sowie mein und aller anderen Siths Ende geschaufelt.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> KEIN machtblitz kann ne raumstation zerstören die so gross wien planet is-.-


Glaubst du. Der machtblitz aus JKIII ist halt IMBA genug dafür


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das der geist Marka Ragnos unbeeinflußbar ist? Du hast damit eben Manoroths sowie mein und aller anderen Siths Ende geschaufelt.


Du weisst das marka ragnos nun in meinem körper ist hahahahahaah!

Ich werde nicht sterben und zum glück hab ich auch was um ihn wider los zu werden ich hab vorgesorgt....Manoroth vergib mir ich rezz dich gleich wieder!


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glaubst du. Der machtblitz aus JKIII ist halt IMBA genug dafür


Willste mal meinen machtblitz sehen?

*marka ragnos machtblitz auf razyl entfessel,sein schmuckstück mti einem treffer zerstör,razyl onehitt*
*auf todesstern feuer*
*alle planeten vernichte*
*alle menschen vernichte*
*alle sith und jedi vernichte*

Muahahahaa


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Du weisst das marka ragnos nun in meinem körper ist hahahahahaah!
> 
> Ich werde nicht sterben und zum glück hab ich auch was um ihn wider los zu werden ich hab vorgesorgt....Manoroth vergib mir ich rezz dich gleich wieder!


Öhem hast du JKIII durchgespielt? Tavion war auch beeinflußt und konnte nicht mehr ihren eigenen Körper kontrolllieren, nun hat Marka Ragnos die Kontrolle über ihn.
Und Apropos:
Dir fehlt der Stab um Marka Ragnos wiederzubeleben. Und den hat Jaden (held JKIII) mitgenommen bzw. zerbrochen.


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem hast du JKIII durchgespielt? Tavion war auch beeinflußt und konnte nicht mehr ihren eigenen Körper kontrolllieren, nun hat Marka Ragnos die Kontrolle über ihn.
> Und Apropos:
> Dir fehlt der Stab um Marka Ragnos wiederzubeleben. Und den hat Jaden (held JKIII) mitgenommen bzw. zerbrochen.


ja aber medivh kann alles also sieh ein das du tot bist!

nein der stab ist nicht zerbrochen,das ist medivhs stab,was glaubste hab ich in meiner abwesenheit gemacht?ich hab die teile zusammengefarmt und nun war ich karazhan,du bist tot kolllege genau wie alle anderen muahahaa


----------



## Minastirit (22. Oktober 2008)

*reinkuk*
*nur mist les*
*wieder geht*


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

*sinnlos mit machblitzen rumschieß*


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> *sinnlos mit machblitzen rumschieß*


Und was bringt es dir alleine auf der Welt sein, alle Körper wurden eingeäschert. Es ist Vorbei. Außer Jaden kommt und killt dich.


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und was bringt es dir alleine auf der Welt sein, alle Körper wurden eingeäschert. Es ist Vorbei. Außer Jaden kommt und killt dich.


der exestiert nicht,aber schau mal
Was zur hölle ist das für ein amulett?
*aufheb*
haha marka ich bins saytan hab meine seele in dem stein gespeichert wenn du sie anlegst tauschen wir wieder körper!

*7 dragonballs use(ja keine andere idee sorry xD)
*alles wieder herstellen lass ausser razyl*

So geht doch.*amulett vernichte*
*atiesh vernichte*
*ritual buch vernichte*

Wo ist mein todesstern?


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Oktober 2008)

Wissenschaft? Scannen sie irgendwelches Intelligentes Leben? Nicht? Zielen sie auf die Sonne und machen sie die Trilitiumsprengköpfe scharf...
Also meine Herren und Damen... Alarmstufe Rot und Schilde Aktivieren!
Captain an Maschinenraum, machen sie alles bereit um sofort auf Warp zu springen wir wollen ja nicht von der Druckwelle getroffen werden!


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Ach komm Dragonball gucken doch nur Kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem ist mein Machtblitz Schmuckstück an meine Seele gekettet, nun schnapp ich mir den Körper von einen deiner Sith Anhänger und übernehme ich WUHAHAHA


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm Dragonball gucken doch nur Kinder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


deine seele hat sich aufgelöst.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> deine seele hat sich aufgelöst.


Öhem nö, meine Seele ist unzerstörbar.

Also Saytan wir können das nun ganz einfach machen:
Wir schließen uns zusammen und löschen Manoroth und ihre Anhänger aus, danach gehe ich und regiere meinen Eigenen Planeten und der Rest des Universum gehört dir.


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm Dragonball gucken doch nur Kinder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lesen hilft dein amulett wurde von marka ragnos vernichtet-.-


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem nö, meine Seele ist unzerstörbar.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*wünsch das razyls seele für immer verschwind*


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> lesen hilft dein amulett wurde von marka ragnos vernichtet-.-


Wer sagt das es ein Amulett ist ?
Egal:
Er kann nicht meine Seele zerstörnen und Saytan? Dragonballs brauche immer 1 Jahr bis sie wieder gehen^^


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer sagt das es ein Amulett ist ?
> Egal:
> Er kann nicht meine Seele zerstörnen und Saytan? Dragonballs brauche immer 1 Jahr bis sie wieder gehen^^


stimmt doch gar nicht!

brauchen 100 jahre zmu ausruhen die bekommen sonst risse
darfst sie aber danach wieder suchen und da ich mit manoroth über die welt herrsche holen wir sie uns xD

und auch wenn egal:
sind die super dragonbalsl also fresse


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2008)

das warn die namek dbs die gewähren 3 wünsche


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Also Saytan wir können das nun ganz einfach machen:
Wir schließen uns zusammen und löschen Manoroth und ihre Anhänger aus, danach gehe ich und regiere meinen Eigenen Planeten und der Rest des Universum gehört dir.
Willst du dir lieber ein Universum mit Manoroth teilen oder rund 99% des Universums alleine behalten und nur einen Planeten entbehren?


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

> Also Saytan wir können das nun ganz einfach machen:
> Wir schließen uns zusammen und löschen Manoroth und ihre Anhänger aus, danach gehe ich und regiere meinen Eigenen Planeten und der Rest des Universum gehört dir.
> Willst du dir lieber ein Universum mit Manoroth teilen oder rund 99% des Universums alleine behalten und nur einen Planeten entbehren?



ey manoroth bleibt bei mir ich geb dir doch keinen planeten es exestieren nur noch ein paar rest ist ausgelöscht.Was hab ich dna zu regieren.Ausserdem kannste mich verraten das du manoroth nicht^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ey manoroth bleibt bei mir ich geb dir doch keinen planeten es exestieren nur noch ein paar rest ist ausgelöscht.Was hab ich dna zu regieren.Ausserdem kannste mich verraten das du manoroth nicht^^


Ich tu dich net verraten. Wie gesagt will nur einen kleinen Planeten mit ein Paar 1000 einwoher und das reicht mir. Den rest darfst du behalten.


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

du bekommst gar nichts du hast höchst verrat begangen,dafür werde ich dir eine neue seele einverleiben....


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> du bekommst gar nichts du hast höchst verrat begangen,dafür werde ich dir eine neue seele einverleiben....


Ach komm, das war doch nur ein kleiner Verrat. Wenn du wüsstest was Manoroth alles ihren Spionbots sagt....
Das nenne ich Verrat.


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm, das war doch nur ein kleiner Verrat. Wenn du wüsstest was Manoroth alles ihren Spionbots sagt....
> Das nenne ich Verrat.


Ich biete dir jetzt etwas einmaliges an,ich werde dich zurückholen und du wirst wieder mein schüler,dracun und du sind dan meine schüler und bekommst deine biatches und bling bling back!


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich biete dir jetzt etwas einmaliges an,ich werde dich zurückholen und du wirst wieder mein schüler,dracun und du sind dan meine schüler und bekommst deine biatches und bling bling back!


Wenn noch ein kleiner Planet dazukommt und mich Manoroth net mit seinen Blitzen Jagt nehme ich an :>


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn noch ein kleiner Planet dazukommt und mich Manoroth net mit seinen Blitzen Jagt nehme ich an :>


Kein sith bekommt ein planet ausser der imperator,was willst du den damit?Ja er jagt dich nicht mit blitzen.

So der todesstern steht wieder


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Kein sith bekommt ein planet ausser der imperator,was willst du den damit?Ja er jagt dich nicht mit blitzen.
> 
> So der todesstern steht wieder


Ein Planet mit einer Akademie wo man Sith ausbildet?


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein Planet mit einer Akademie wo man Sith ausbildet?


Hab ich schon,du kansnt dahin und sith ausbilden so und jetzt nörgel nicht mehr,du hast dein platz wiederaber ich warne dich noch ein verrat .....


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hab ich schon,du kansnt dahin und sith ausbilden so und jetzt nörgel nicht mehr,du hast dein platz wiederaber ich warne dich noch ein verrat .....


Was ist wenn ich andere Verräter aufdecke (nein ich meine net nur mannoroth^^)


----------



## Saytan (22. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist wenn ich andere Verräter aufdecke (nein ich meine net nur mannoroth^^)


frag nicht so viel decks auf mit beweisen etc


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> frag nicht so viel decks auf mit beweisen etc


Ok ok ich nehme das Angebot an und jage nun Jedis.

So aber nun werd ich mich erstmal hinlegen. Zuviel macht verbraucht. GN8


----------



## Dracun (22. Oktober 2008)

Meine Meister .... Hier is meine neue Sig wie steht ihr dazu??

^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

hahahahah wie geil,Okay darth dracun und Darth Specula

perfekt das mittlere bild xD

Mein schülerracun und Razyl und Dracuns schüler sein sohn lol ^^
Die dunkle seite der macht,stark in ihm ist!
Der auserwälhte er sein können


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

das Mittlere Bild haben wir am Wickeltisch gemacht 
Und als mir meine Idee kam mit der neuen Sig dachte ich mir das is ein perfektes Bild jetzt fehlt nur noch en Lichtschwert^^

Naja bin froh das du diese akzeptierst mein meister^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> das Letzte Bild haben wir am Wickeltisch gemacht
> Und als mir meine Idee kam mit der neuen Sig dachte ich mir das is ein perfektes Bild jetzt fehlt nur noch en Lichtschwert^^
> 
> Naja bin froh das du diese akzeptierst mein meister^^


Jo erziehst ihn dan in sith akademie dan findet er seinen weg und befreit uns von der jedi plage !Mein nachfolger muahahahahah xD


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

So bin dann mal mich in meine Schülerkoje schmeißen^^

Hab morgen einen harten Ausbildungstag^^

N8i^^


*verbeugt sich und schleicht mit gesengtem Haupt von dannen*


----------



## Thraslon (23. Oktober 2008)

Unterwerft ihr euch jetzt alle  oder wie? :>


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

jop tuhen sie du auch?


----------



## Mr.Killerguitar (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich unterwerfe mich gar nichts. Lieber stehend sterben als kniend leben!

Warum bin ich eigentlich noch wach? Keine Ahnung. Mensch, mir ist sterbens langweilig. Was soll ich nur tun.


----------



## Thraslon (23. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> jop tuhen sie du auch?


Ich nicht!

So ich schlafe dann mal mein Imperator...ähh gute Nacht!


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Guten abend, Imperatoren/Meister (wenn sie da sein sollten).
Guten Abend alle anderen Nachtschwärmer Besucher^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2008)

tach


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

Huhu Mein Mitschülerfreund^^

Grüße auch von mir an Meister/Imperatoren^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Hmm irgendwie gähnende Leere hier.


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

jaa ne^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Die Grüne Brille hat doch sicherlich nen Thema für uns oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn nicht ladet euch alle HKO o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Grüne Brille hat doch sicherlich nen Thema für uns oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso soll ich nen thema habe? O_o
und nein, ich lade mir nicht hko... das sit mir den augenkrebs net wert


----------



## Tabuno (23. Oktober 2008)

nabend


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

wassn bitte HKO????^^

nabend tabuno^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2008)

hello kitty online
tach tabu


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

al ob i mir den driss saugen würde^^


Mein armer PC^^

Naja wen sich hier nix goßartiges noch entwickelt geh i mal wieder zoggen^^


----------



## Tabuno (23. Oktober 2008)

das mit hello kitty online erinnert mich an die wow southpark folge xD
naja bin ma weiter gucken wie hertha lissabon ownt bis nachher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2008)

das einzige, was sich hier entwickelt ist langeweile... wenn hier niemand ma nen thema bringt^^
von daher: sex mit möbelstücken-> was halten sie davon?


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

und jetzt kommt plötzlich ein Gitarren riff aus dem nirgendwo^^


ÄRZTE^^

I halte aber nix davon^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das einzige, was sich hier entwickelt ist langeweile... wenn hier niemand ma nen thema bringt^^
> von daher: sex mit möbelstücken-> was halten sie davon?


Nichts

Sex mit Todessterne,was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

Mein Meister


*verneig*

wie geht es euch denn heute??? Habt ihr gut regiert udn die maden in den staub geschickt??^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

IMPERATOR SAYTAN *verbeug*
Ein weiter Jedi ging heute vor mir zu Boden, mittlerweile ist er in einer Zelle eingesperrt.


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Mir geht es gut.Hmmm weit und breit kein jedi?*an tisch setz*

Ich hab heute gegen eine komische seuche gekämpft ihr auch?


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

*in thread reingeschwebt komm*


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

is doch gar nix....
Hab dem meister schon Bier und Jungfrauen besorgt

Müssten jetzt grade in seinem Imperialen Gemach sein


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich hab heute gegen eine komische seuche gekämpft ihr auch?


Nicht wirklich.


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Hm.So Was machen wir heute?Haben wir noch was zuzerstören?ist doch schon alles gemacht oder?


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Mir geht es gut.Hmmm weit und breit kein jedi?*an tisch setz*
> 
> Ich hab heute gegen eine komische seuche gekämpft ihr auch?



und die seuche hast du wohl selber fabriziert oder? gibs ruhig zu^^


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

meister Manoroth ...... *verneig* Gegen eine Seuche nein mein Meister heute net werde sie aber denke ich morgen bekämpfen und mich für euch infizieren lassen damit ihr eine weiter unbesiegbare Macht in euren Händen halten könnt


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und die seuche hast du wohl selber fabriziert oder? gibs ruhig zu^^


Öhm würdest du mir glauben wenn ich nein sagen würde?


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hm.So Was machen wir heute?Haben wir noch was zuzerstören?ist doch schon alles gemacht oder?


Es gibt immer noch ne menge Versteckte Jedi Meister....


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

i denke ihr meint diese komische seuche in diesem unsäglichen MMORPG mit namen WOW^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Öhm würdest du mir glauben wenn ich nein sagen würde?



wenn du net die seuche in wow meinst glaub cih dir net^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> i denke ihr meint diese komische seuche in diesem unsäglichen MMORPG mit namen WOW^^


Hmm,gut,loggen wir nus auf nen rp server ein leute?^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wenn du net die seuche in wow meinst glaub cih dir net^^


Öhm ja okay ich wars....Aber nur weil ich so krass furtzen musste -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2008)

wollt ihr sw rp auf wow servern machen oder wa? o_O


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

das wäre ma was^^ ne total abgedrehte horde star wars deppen auf nem rp server in wow die iwelchen quatsch mit der seuche da machn?^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wollt ihr sw rp auf wow servern machen oder wa? o_O


Warum nicht?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das wäre ma was^^ ne total abgedrehte horde star wars deppen auf nem rp server in wow die iwelchen quatsch mit der seuche da machn?^^


3h ban inc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

ich dacht mir wir gehen rp server und spielen zusamm mit der seuche :>^^


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

nee mein meister i muss euch leider widersprechen ..Schande über mich ...*kniet zitternd nieder*

Wollte ein paar tage Pause machen von WoW^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> nee mein meister i muss euch leider widersprechen ..Schande über mich ...*kniet zitternd nieder*
> 
> Wollte ein paar tage Pause machen von WoW^^


Nichts da,meister befielt heute mal mitmachn dan darfste pause machen,sonst drück ich aufen roten knopf meines todessterns!


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 3h ban inc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 wieso?? mann muss es ja wenn nur intelligent machen^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

aber um lustiges mit der seuche zu machn brauchste nen 70er

hab ganz ratchet ausgerotet und so 50 ghule fabriziert^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

So alle auf todeswache,wolln wa horde oder alli machen?und ja welche rassen?


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIN BITTE NICHT

Nicht den Todesstern!!! GUT Aber net lange^^ Ihr sucht den server und Fraktion aus??^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wieso?? mann muss es ja wenn nur intelligent machen^^


ich stells mir mit saytan und mano vor: WAAAh todesstern, vernichten, wer sich nicht beugt wird vernichtet !!!!!111
und das wsl noch mit lvl 1 chars... hf^^


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

also fraktion is mir jacke, rasse auch^^ bin eh nur  ne 1h on ^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Okay,also allianz und Nachtelfen oder?

Obwohl leiber mensch!


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

wenn schon denn schon 1. menschen oder dann horde^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann net on kommen außer jemand hat ne Gamecard übrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

So mensch machen wir ich heisse saytan gogo^^


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

Gut i bin & bleib für diese aktion dracun^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Holy shit,server down xD


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

komm net auf den realm-.-


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

lol todeswache is off^^


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

dann en anderen sacht wat mein meister^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Go das synadikat


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2008)

wenn man halt überall mim todesstern hinballert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

naja auf frostmourne(mein stamm server^^) komm cih ncoh also ham wer blizz net erwischt


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn man halt überall mim todesstern hinballert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Grüne Brille, tief im inneren bist du doch auch ein Sith 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Grüne Brille, tief im inneren bist du doch auch ein Sith
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau,komm auf die dunkle seite der macht,du hast vieel potenzial


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> genau,komm auf die dunkle seite der macht,du hast vieel potenzial


nur gegen kekse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nur gegen kekse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Join the Darkside. We Have cookies


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Join the Darkside. We Have cookies


exakt.
will sehen, ob eure werbebanner halten, was sie versprechen =P


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> exakt.
> will sehen, ob eure werbebanner halten, was sie versprechen =P


Dann komm zu uns.
*cookies Grüne Brille zeig*


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2008)

na dann xD


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

SAYTAAAAN du musst den neuen Lehrling Lichtschwert und so geb.
*Grüne Brille cookies hinschieb*
Wo ist dieser Imperator schon wieder ><


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

*grüne brille n rotes laserschwert hinhalt*
*schwarze sith-padawan robe hinhalt*
*n teller mit frischgebackenen cookies hinhalt*


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *grüne brille n rotes laserschwert hinhalt*
> *schwarze sith-padawan robe hinhalt*
> *n teller mit frischgebackenen cookies hinhalt*


Na gut Manoroth kann das auch. Ganz vergessen das es 2 Imperatoren gibt ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *grüne brille n rotes laserschwert hinhalt*
> *schwarze sith-padawan robe hinhalt*
> *n teller mit frischgebackenen cookies hinhalt*


*laserschwertnehm und rumfuchtel*
*robe anzieh* (schwarz steht mir gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*cookies ess*


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Oktober 2008)

*mal mit einem Elitetrupp Föderationsmarines angreif*


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube so langsam kommen wir an die Macht im Buffed.de Forum. 
MUHAHAHAHHA
Selor Kiith´s kleinen Elitetrupp auseinandernehm mit der:
TODESSTERN LIGHT VERSION.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na gut Manoroth kann das auch. Ganz vergessen das es 2 Imperatoren gibt ><



tja wenn einer iwo wider ne seuche loslässt oder so dann sorge cih wo anders für unruhe/ rüste die neuen schüler aus^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tja wenn einer iwo wider ne seuche loslässt oder so dann sorge cih wo anders für unruhe/ rüste die neuen schüler aus^^


Wir müssen noch Selor Kiith dazu zwingen sich uns anzuschließen. Und die anderen Buffed.de Forenuser wobei ich denke B1ubb ein harter Fall werden könnte...
http://my.buffed.de/groups/1667/view/
Da mal alle rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Oktober 2008)

Pff Todesstern... *gg* 
Unsere Schiffe und Truppen sind viel zu maneuvrierfähig als das der Todesstern mit seiner minderwertigen Imperialen Computertechnik irgendwas ausmachen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und komm mir nicht damit, dass er einen Mon Calamari Kreuzer im FLug gekillt hat... der Pott ist langsam und höchst maneuvrierunfähig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Pff Todesstern... *gg*
> Unsere Schiffe und Truppen sind viel zu maneuvrierfähig als das der Todesstern mit seiner minderwertigen Imperialen Computertechnik irgendwas ausmachen könnte
> 
> 
> ...


Siehe Signatur, MACHTBLIIIIIIIITZ


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Oktober 2008)

Auch dein "Macht"Blitzchen wird nichts ausrichten können *gg*
Das einzige womit irgendwas Star Warsiges der Föderation gefährlich werden kann ist die schiere Masse an Schiffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Auch dein "Macht"Blitzchen wird nichts ausrichten können *gg*
> Das einzige womit irgendwas Star Warsiges der Föderation gefährlich werden kann ist die schiere Masse an Schiffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pah ich hab den Imperator 1, den Imperator 2, den Dracun und die Brille noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

hey willauch in die grp da^^
inv mich ma oder iwas^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey willauch in die grp da^^
> inv mich ma oder iwas^^


Du musst einfach der Gruppe beitreten, Imperator numero 2.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pah ich hab den Imperator 1, den Imperator 2, den Dracun und die Brille noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



4 Gestalten gegen die Föderation?^^
Selbst mit euren... Kinderschreckfantasien von der Macht werdet ihr kläglich scheitern... ^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

ah so bin auch dabei^^

aba das der imperator so lange nix von sich höhren lässt macht mir sorgen... ob der wider irgend ne seuche freisetzt oder die restlichen planeten zerstört?


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> 4 Gestalten gegen die Föderation?^^
> Selbst mit euren... Kinderschreckfantasien von der Macht werdet ihr kläglich scheitern... ^^


*auf roten knopf drück*
BUM

hahahah ich und dracun haben rpler verarscht^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ah so bin auch dabei^^
> 
> aba das der imperator so lange nix von sich höhren lässt macht mir sorgen... ob der wider irgend ne seuche freisetzt oder die restlichen planeten zerstört?


Ehrlich gesagt hab ich mir einen gekeult aber egal xd aber ganz unrecht haste nicht,ich versuche aus meinen samen ne seuche zu machen!


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> *auf roten knopf drück*
> BUM
> 
> hahahah ich und dracun haben rpler verarscht^^



hehe recht so wir weiten unser einfluss auf wow aus^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Oktober 2008)

Roter Knopf? Wofür? xD
Aber ich sag mal so... nüx kriegt ihr gebacken, eure Laser erhitzen nur die Hülle ein wenig xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. Oktober 2008)

so ich gehe heia. ich hab zwar nix geschreiben aber bin einsam ud irgendwem muss ich ja gute nacht sagen^^


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

Mein Meister war großartig


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

N8i


----------



## Minastirit (23. Oktober 2008)

Saytan = leader?
waaaaa
da join ich nid .. das kommt nur schlecht raus .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hab ich mir einen gekeult aber egal xd aber ganz unrecht haste nicht,ich versuche aus meinen samen ne seuche zu machen!


Mir wird nun schlecht.^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Saytan = leader?
> waaaaa
> da join ich nid .. das kommt nur schlecht raus ..
> 
> ...


Join oder bushido sigi kommt!


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

So werde mal meine Gefährtin befummeln gehen..also meine meister...i gehe von dannen


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

*JOINE JOINE JOINE*


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Soo was machen wir mir den Aufständlern Selor Kiith und Minastirit?


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Saytan = leader?
> waaaaa
> da join ich nid .. das kommt nur schlecht raus ..
> 
> ...



hey ich bin auch leader^^

wir schweizer müssen zusammen hahlten minas

los los kriegst auhc kekse wenn du uns hilfst


----------



## Minastirit (23. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Join oder bushido sigi kommt!


dann mach ich meine against hiphop armee auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



niemals werd ich mich einem imperator unterwerfen der hip hop hört! NIEMALS !!!!

LEEROY
bin mal pennen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey ich bin auch leader^^
> 
> wir schweizer müssen zusammen hahlten minas
> 
> los los kriegst auhc kekse wenn du uns hilfst



hmm evtl aber mag gedanken nicht untertan von diesem bushido fan zu sein -.- nein mag bushido nicht .. neiiin ..
*wenn ich scheisse sehen will kann ich auch aufs klo* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Soo was machen wir mir den Aufständlern Selor Kiith und Minastirit?


Euch ihnen ergeben... Ihr habt keine Chance^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Oktober 2008)

selor machen wa auch eine auf? ich mein von den punkten her (beiträge) sind wir zu 2t darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach fu 23.18 und ich muss morgen auf -.- waaa gn8 ich les morgen euren geistigen dünnschiss eh ich meine geistvollen beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm evtl aber mag gedanken nicht untertan von diesem bushido fan zu sein -.- nein mag bushido nicht .. neiiin ..
> *wenn ich scheisse sehen will kann ich auch aufs klo*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich mag bushidoa cuh net also können wir 2 es ihm ev austreiben^^

aba dafür musste auch zu den sith kommen sonst biste zu schwach dazu


----------



## Minastirit (23. Oktober 2008)

also ich kann kommen aber seele hab ich an satan verkauf. der gab mir epic mount dafür^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Oktober 2008)

so mal gejoint aber nur wegen mano 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so pennen und so .. leider diese nacht aleine .. aber morgen ja nicht .. lalalalalala


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> so mal gejoint aber nur wegen mano
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach alleine Pennen kann auch gut sein. Alles ruhig ^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

muahaha meiner macht is keiner gewachsen^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Oktober 2008)

Doch! Ich werde standhalten!


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> muahaha meiner macht is keiner gewachsen^^


Du willst dich gegen mich stellen?..verräter!Razyl du hattest recht!


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Doch! Ich werde standhalten!


Ihn mit Blitzen quälen!!!!
Sagte ich ja Saytan, aber niemand wollte mir glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Du willst dich gegen mich stellen?..verräter!Razyl du hattest recht!



was? wie? wo? son mist^^

ich meinte damit minas^^

hab ihn ja zu uns bekehrt^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich frage euch:Vertraut ihr dem IMPERATOR?*hust* hab ich selber ausgedacht lalalala *hust*


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich frage euch:Vertraut ihr dem IMPERATOR?*hust* hab ich selber ausgedacht lalalala *hust*


/vertrauen


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich frage euch:Vertraut ihr dem IMPERATOR?*hust* hab ich selber ausgedacht lalalala *hust*



im grossn und ganzen ja auch wenn deine stellen besetzung net immer so gut gewählt is (halbblinder kel rauscht in planeten und bombt immer das falsche weg^^)


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> im grossn und ganzen ja auch wenn deine stellen besetzung net immer so gut gewählt is (halbblinder kel rauscht in planeten und bombt immer das falsche weg^^)


Das heißt nicht zu 100% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das heißt nicht zu 100%
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey n blitzmerker

sytan hab wen für unsere administration gefunden^^

stecken wir ihn in n büro und lassen ihn den papier krahm erledigen

ev isser dann in so 10 jahren mit der hälfte fertig^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey n blitzmerker
> 
> sytan hab wen für unsere administration gefunden^^
> 
> ...


Ich, ich mache nicht so einen Schrott. Ihc jage weiterhin versteckte Jedis :>


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

hey razyl schnell geh die akten ordnen ich habe da n jedi dazwischn gesehn aba er kommt erst zum vorschein wenn alle akten schön geordnet sind


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey razyl schnell geh die akten ordnen ich habe da n jedi dazwischn gesehn aba er kommt erst zum vorschein wenn alle akten schön geordnet sind


Sry aber für heute ist Schluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Morgen geht es dann weiter, und ich jage nur Jedis die auf weitentfernten Planten sich verstecken. 
Lass das doch Saytan machenoder die Brille.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

kk ich schau ma ob sich wer anderes finden lässt^^

und gn8^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kk ich schau ma ob sich wer anderes finden lässt^^
> 
> und gn8^^


jop gn8, nur noch die Buffed Show ende sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Saytan macht gerne Aktenarbeit :>


----------



## Saytan (23. Oktober 2008)

Razyl wenn du nicht ordnest gibts todesstern roten knopf


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Oktober 2008)

nix mehr los hier?


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Soo beleben wir den Thread wieder
Gutn Abend verehrte Mitsiths und Imperatoren.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

guden abend


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

*Homers Stimme ausleih*
LAAAAANGWEILIG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

dann mach was O_O


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Oktober 2008)

Lest doch ein bisschen Ilias von Homer da ist euch nimmer langweilig


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

mh ne...
ich lese lieber die leiden des jungen werthers...


----------



## Tabuno (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mh ne...
> ich lese lieber die leiden des jungen werthers...


haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nabend @all


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was gibtsn da zu "haha"-en ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rin (24. Oktober 2008)

Nabend leute. Irgendwie wenig los heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Rin schrieb:


> Nabend leute. Irgendwie wenig los heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie wahr.
Wo sind eigentlich die Beiden Imperatoren?


----------



## mookuh (24. Oktober 2008)

abend


----------



## Taikunsun (24. Oktober 2008)

nabend und frage kennt jemand vllt  eien ort wo ich gut waffen skillen kann


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> nabend und frage kennt jemand vllt  eien ort wo ich gut waffen skillen kann


schützenverein.


----------



## mookuh (24. Oktober 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> nabend und frage kennt jemand vllt  eien ort wo ich gut waffen skillen kann


wenn du horde wärst würd ich flammenschlund sagen...

gibts bei den übungspuppen in den hauptstäden auch waffenskill wenn man draufhaut?


----------



## Taikunsun (24. Oktober 2008)

ich meinte jezt in wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> gibts bei den übungspuppen in den hauptstäden auch waffenskill wenn man draufhaut?


glaube nicht


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> nabend und frage kennt jemand vllt  eien ort wo ich gut waffen skillen kann


@ Brille : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verwüstete Lande, da sind paar Mobs (ka wie die genau heißen) da kannste gut Waffen skilln, kannst die auf 1% Runterhauen, danach sindse kurz Durchsichtig und nahc kurzer zeit hauense wieder auf dich drauf, die sind Unsterblich. Geht ganz gut dort.

Edith: Nein bei den Puppen geht das nicht, das hat Blizzard schon bedacht >>


----------



## Taikunsun (24. Oktober 2008)

mhhh horde hin oder her wurde mich nicht hindern in den flammenschlund zu gehen ^^


----------



## mookuh (24. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille :
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das mit dem mob hab ich beim leveln auch mal gespürt^^
es gibt aber eine q mit der man sie töten kann


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Brauchst aber nen Raid dafür, Flammenschlund ist nicht grad Easy ><


----------



## mookuh (24. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brauchst aber nen Raid dafür, Flammenschlund ist nicht grad Easy ><



tja

For The Horde!!


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> tja
> 
> For The Horde!!


ach mookuh, bistn Hordling? BRAAAAV^^


----------



## Taikunsun (24. Oktober 2008)

hehe naja mit den verwüsteten lande gibts nur ein prob die hauen wieder auf mich nach 20 sek


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> hehe naja mit den verwüsteten lande gibts nur ein prob die hauen wieder auf mich nach 20 sek


Der schaden ist aber gering wenn du lvl 70 bist o.O


----------



## Taikunsun (24. Oktober 2008)

jo is klar aber naja


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

N'abend


----------



## mookuh (24. Oktober 2008)

ach nimm n paar heiltränke mit dann passt das

edit: Abend Silenzz


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> ach nimm n paar heiltränke mit dann passt das
> 
> edit: Abend Silenzz


danke, boahhhhh ich hab so einen Hass auf Hacker!!!!!!!


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> danke, boahhhhh ich hab so einen Hass auf Hacker!!!!!!!


Wurdest gehackt?


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wurdest gehackt?


jup, und ich hab grad aufn pala geguckt, und alles weg ticket geschrieben und kein GM meldet sich....-.-'


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> jup, und ich hab grad aufn pala geguckt, und alles weg ticket geschrieben und kein GM meldet sich....-.-'


warte einfach 1.....9 stunden


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> warte einfach 1.....9 stunden


genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 morgen nachmittag mal gucken, aber muss auf ne Feier von daher werd ich kaum on sein :-s


----------



## mookuh (24. Oktober 2008)

n freund von mir wurde letztens auch gehackt aber da wars noch schlimmer
main komplett leer
4 twinks weg
und dann hat er mit dem Main lauter Nazizeugs im Handelschannel rumgeschrien...


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ma was von dauerwach gehört?^^
oder meinste morgen feier? oder heute?? x_x


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ma was von dauerwach gehört?^^
> oder meinste morgen feier? oder heute?? x_x


Morgen, geh um 3 los aber erst um 1 uhr aufstehn und wenn ich dauerwach bin, dann bin ich morgen net fit :-s  siehste, bin inner zwickmühle.... XD
@mookuh: Armer kollege, mein Main war auch leer, aber ich hab ja jetzt mit dem alles weg nur eben erst alles mit dem pala bemerkt.... aber deinen kollegen hats eindeutig härter getroffen...
Ach ja, wie siehtn das eig mit den Addons jetzt aus, kann man die neu runterladen und funzen die dann oder kann man das kniggen..?


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Morgen, geh um 3 los aber erst um 1 uhr aufstehn und wenn ich dauerwach bin, dann bin ich morgen net fit :-s  siehste, bin inner zwickmühle.... XD


es gibt downer... und es gibt upper... :S
naja vertiefen wir das nicht^^
also 2 tage dauerwach sollten drin sein =P und das mit fit sein


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ach ja, wie siehtn das eig mit den Addons jetzt aus, kann man die neu runterladen und funzen die dann oder kann man das kniggen..?


Meine Addons gehen einwandfrei bisher (endlich auch Prat 3.0 und Metamap). Hatte null Probleme o.O (nutze den WoWMatrix Clienten.)


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> es gibt downer... und es gibt upper... :S
> naja vertiefen wir das nicht^^
> also 2 tage dauerwach sollten drin sein =P und das mit fit sein


+ lernen + arbeit nee danke :-D


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meine Addons gehen einwandfrei bisher (endlich auch Prat 3.0 und Metamap). Hatte null Probleme o.O (nutze den WoWMatrix Clienten.)


bei mir funzen die gar nicht :-s
&#8364;dith: sorry wegen den Doppelpost...


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> + lernen + arbeit nee danke :-D


also so schwer ist das net... aber egal, mach was du denkst^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meine Addons gehen einwandfrei bisher (endlich auch Prat 3.0 und Metamap). Hatte null Probleme o.O (nutze den WoWMatrix Clienten.)


ich hab die alten gelöscht und die neueste version draufgezogen...
aber ich benutz eh fast keine addons


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> also so schwer ist das net... aber egal, mach was du denkst^^


Da hat wer Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da hat wer Erfahrung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


solls geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> also so schwer ist das net... aber egal, mach was du denkst^^


ich wills net risken, bin schon richtig schlecht in der schule...-.-'


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ich wills net risken, bin schon richtig schlecht in der schule...-.-'


mh ok, dann eher net... 
was machst du dann hier im forum??? LERN!!! xDDD


----------



## mookuh (24. Oktober 2008)

so bin mal noch off fernsehen bb


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> so bin mal noch off fernsehen bb


läuft was gutes?^^


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mh ok, dann eher net...
> was machst du dann hier im forum??? LERN!!! xDDD


Hab ich heute schon XDDD und jetzt erstmal relaxxen :-P ach ja, I HATE GRILS...-.-'


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ach ja, I HATE GRILS...-.-'


"to gril" mag ich aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> "to gril" mag ich aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahhh dreck, vertippt, ich meinte girls, also mädchen..-.-' nja also net alle aber gewisse :-P


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ahhh dreck, vertippt, ich meinte girls, also mädchen..-.-' nja also net alle aber gewisse :-P


tjoa.
nach sachen wie "du wir können doch gute freunde bleiben" empfand ich sowas auch^^


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tjoa.
> nach sachen wie "du wir können doch gute freunde bleiben" empfand ich sowas auch^^


Joa ca. so liefs jetzt bei mir ab, frage, wenn ein mädchen einem immer wieder sms schickt, anruft, und beim instant messenger anschreibt, was würdet ihr dann denken..?^^ bzw du xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Joa ca. so liefs jetzt bei mir ab, frage, wenn ein mädchen einem immer wieder sms schickt, anruft, und beim instant messenger anschreibt, was würdet ihr dann denken..?^^ bzw du xD


wenn sie schlecht aussieht: tüte übern kopf =P


ne spass, also ichdenke ma, dass ich das gleiche danke, was du gedacht hast, was dann dazu führte


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn sie schlecht aussieht: tüte übern kopf =P
> 
> 
> ne spass, also ichdenke ma, dass ich das gleiche danke, was du gedacht hast, was dann dazu führte


*hüstel* ich bin 14 *hüstel* und sie ist leicht verklemmt *hüstel* XD
Nein aber ich fühl mich richtig verarscht wenn sie mit mir flirtet und dann zu ner freundin sagt, nein das ist nur mein ex und n guter freund der von dem ich was will, ist viel toller....


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> *hüstel* ich bin 14 *hüstel* und sie ist leicht verklemmt *hüstel* XD
> Nein aber ich fühl mich richtig verarscht wenn sie mit mir flirtet und dann zu ner freundin sagt, nein das ist nur mein ex und n guter freund der von dem ich was will, ist viel toller....


na und?^^
1-2 shots und das hat sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


warte ma o_O
die sagt, du bist ihr ex, und n anderer ist geiler?


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> na und?^^
> 1-2 shots und das hat sich
> 
> 
> ...


in etwa so, bin ja auch ihr ex...
und ich krieg mehr als nur 2 shots hin :-D


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> in etwa so, bin ja auch ihr ex...


das ist hart <.<


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

*verwirrt*
Wo sind blos Manoroth und Saytan ><?


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist hart <.<


ja, vorallem wenn man "echte" Gefühle für das Mädchen hat und nicht Geil auf sie ist :-s das ist auch der Grund warum ich der eig net richtig sauer sein kann.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ja, vorallem wenn man "echte" Gefühle für das Mädchen hat und nicht Geil auf sie ist :-s das ist auch der Grund warum ich der eig net richtig sauer sein kann.


grade wenn man gefühle hat kann man richtig sauer sein o_O


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ja, vorallem wenn man "echte" Gefühle für das Mädchen hat und nicht Geil auf sie ist :-s das ist auch der Grund warum ich der eig net richtig sauer sein kann.


Nicht richtig? Ich schließe daraus du bist zum Teil sauer?


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> grade wenn man gefühle hat kann man richtig sauer sein o_O


ich eben nicht, ich kann für vll. 1-2 tage sauer sein, dann vermiss ich sie....-.-' ich überlege ob ich mir die birne wegkiffen soll xD dein Name verleitet ja dazu XDDD


----------



## Saytan (24. Oktober 2008)

Hmm hier bin ich,hab  was ausgeheckt :> hahahahahahahahah!


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ich eben nicht, ich kann für vll. 1-2 tage sauer sein, dann vermiss ich sie....-.-' ich überlege ob ich mir die birne wegkiffen soll xD dein Name verleitet ja dazu XDDD


auch wenn das sprichwort zum saufen ist: "trinke nur, wenn du glücklich bist, nicht wenn du unglücklich bist."
du ertränkst die sorgen nicht, du tauchst sie nur kurz unter


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> auch wenn das sprichwort zum saufen ist: "trinke nur, wenn du glücklich bist, nicht wenn du unglücklich bist."
> du ertränkst die sorgen nicht, du tauchst sie nur kurz unter


danke papa... ich weiß ja selbst das es dumm ist... von daher weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll -.-' vll. einfach nur mal hinsetzen für ne stunde und nachdenken o.O


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hmm hier bin ich,hab  was ausgeheckt :> hahahahahahahahah!


Endlihc, helf mal Silenzz beim wütend werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achso: Guten Abend mein Imperator!


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> danke papa... ich weiß ja selbst das es dumm ist... von daher weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll -.-' vll. einfach nur mal hinsetzen für ne stunde und nachdenken o.O


Nachdenken hilft nicht, sprich über das Thema mit mir!

Sry for Doppelspam :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> danke papa... ich weiß ja selbst das es dumm ist... von daher weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll -.-' vll. einfach nur mal hinsetzen für ne stunde und nachdenken o.O


mh gut, ich müsste dich zwar im alter von 2 gezeugt haben, aber egal xD
naja, nachdenken ist eine sache.
aber mit anderen drüber reden ist auch gut.
solangs net freunde mit nem 5er in der tasche sind^^


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hmm hier bin ich,hab  was ausgeheckt :> hahahahahahahahah!


ach juten Abend Saytan xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hmm hier bin ich,hab  was ausgeheckt :> hahahahahahahahah!


ma wieder samenseuche? o_O


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mh gut, ich müsste dich zwar im alter von 2 gezeugt haben, aber egal xD
> naja, nachdenken ist eine sache.
> aber mit anderen drüber reden ist auch gut.
> solangs net freunde mit nem 5er in der tasche sind^^


5er ist kacke, 10er ist nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich weiß schon mit wem ich darüber reden kann und mit wem nicht, mit dne leuten kann man halt einfach NUR scheiße bauen was auch lustig sein KANN
Und du WARST mit 2 zeugungsfähig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> 5er ist kacke, 10er ist nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ideal sind halt leute, mit denen man kacke bauen kann, aber auf die man sich im ernstfall zu 100% verlassen kann, und auch weiss: das sind keine assis, mit denen kann man sich vernünftig unterhalten.
leute, die nur kacke bauen hab ich egtl fast keine ^^


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ideal sind halt leute, mit denen man kacke bauen kann, aber auf die man sich im ernstfall zu 100% verlassen kann, und auch weiss: das sind keine assis, mit denen kann man sich vernünftig unterhalten.
> leute, die nur kacke bauen hab ich egtl fast keine ^^


och von denen auf die man sich zu 100% verlassen kann, hab ich viele aber halt die mit denen man gut reden kann eher wenig aber genug... sowas ist echt hilfreich o.O und das allertollste ist, das mädchen kommt am sonntag noch zu mir und ich muss für sie kochen...-.-'


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> och von denen auf die man sich zu 100% verlassen kann, hab ich viele aber halt die mit denen man gut reden kann eher wenig aber genug... sowas ist echt hilfreich o.O und das allertollste ist, das mädchen kommt am sonntag noch zu mir und ich muss für sie kochen...-.-'


LOL?^^
need erklärung^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> och von denen auf die man sich zu 100% verlassen kann, hab ich viele aber halt die mit denen man gut reden kann eher wenig aber genug... sowas ist echt hilfreich o.O und das allertollste ist, das mädchen kommt am sonntag noch zu mir und ich muss für sie kochen...-.-'


Lol? 
Sorry: Sie redet mir ihrer Freundin über dich das du ihr Ex wärst etc.pp. und du kochst noch für sie? Kapier ich net^^


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> LOL?^^
> need erklärung^^


also, ich hab ne Wette verloren, also muss ich jetzt für sie kochen, aber ich hab das erst vorgestern erfahren, also ihre Aussage da. Jedenfalls wars da schon seit längerem ausgemacht und jetzt kommt sie halt (also erscheint :-P) und ich fühl mich verarscht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> also, ich hab ne Wette verloren, also muss ich jetzt für sie kochen, aber ich hab das erst vorgestern erfahren, also ihre Aussage da. Jedenfalls wars da schon seit längerem ausgemacht und jetzt kommt sie halt (also erscheint :-P) und ich fühl mich verarscht.


naja, es gibt verschiedenstes, was du tun könntest^^
lass die tür zu, und sie sitzen.
scheiss doch auf so ne kack wette, wenn du dafür sowas machen musst.
oder du bereitest ihr ein "besonderes" mahl zu... zutaten variieren von valium über rattengift *hust*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. Oktober 2008)

KUCHEN Q____________________Q


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, es gibt verschiedenstes, was du tun könntest^^
> lass die tür zu, und sie sitzen.
> scheiss doch auf so ne kack wette, wenn du dafür sowas machen musst.
> oder du bereitest ihr ein "besonderes" mahl zu... zutaten variieren von valium über rattengift *hust*


Den letzten Teil find ich am interesanntesten (Riziumöl wäre auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ok Saytan was hasten wieder ausgeheckt?


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, es gibt verschiedenstes, was du tun könntest^^
> lass die tür zu, und sie sitzen.
> scheiss doch auf so ne kack wette, wenn du dafür sowas machen musst.
> oder du bereitest ihr ein "besonderes" mahl zu... zutaten variieren von valium über rattengift *hust*


*hüstel* Aphrodisiermittel *hüstel* ich hab nix gemacht, naja Rattengift ist ja auc hwas feines, ähhhh ich meine "rotes Puder" :-P
Und das tollste ist, ich muss noch vor ihr in Röhrenjeans auftreten, und ja ich will sie sitzen lassen aber mir fehlt die Willenskraft dazu..-.-' vll. den Hammer aus Kara holen der hat einiges an Wille drauf xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Und das tollste ist, ich muss noch vor ihr in Röhrenjeans auftreten, und ja ich will sie sitzen lassen aber mir fehlt die Willenskraft dazu..-.-'


O_O also spätestens da hätte ich gesagt: leck mich! x_x


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> O_O also spätestens da hätte ich gesagt: leck mich! x_x


irgendwie muss ich da der Brille zustimmen. 
Aber wenn ich mal so fragen darf:
Um was ging es in der Wette?


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> irgendwie muss ich da der Brille zustimmen.
> Aber wenn ich mal so fragen darf:
> Um was ging es in der Wette?


du lachst mich nicht aus..?^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> du lachst mich nicht aus..?^^


Ich hoffe es net, solange es nicht was saudämmliches ist: nein.
Sithlord an Imperator: Was hasten du nun ausgeheckt? Ich hoffe nicht das was vorhin Brille geschrieben hat ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> du lachst mich nicht aus..?^^


wieso sollten wir =P


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es net, solange es nicht was saudämmliches ist: nein.


Geht, also, wir waren auf ner Art Feier, so 4-5 Mann und ich (der Gentleman) bring sie natürlich nach Hause, wir im Park (ich leicht angetrunken) Wette mit ihr das ich den Stein 5 Mal über den See flicken kann..... ja alk. im Blut ist nix feines nja das Ergebnis kennt ihr ja, mich regts einfach nur auf, das ich mich jetzt irgendwie total Verarscht fühle :-O ich weiß, schlau war es nicht...


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Geht, also, wir waren auf ner Art Feier, so 4-5 Mann und ich (der Gentleman) bring sie natürlich nach Hause, wir im Park (ich leicht angetrunken) Wette mit ihr das ich den Stein 5 Mal über den See flicken kann..... ja alk. im Blut ist nix feines nja das Ergebnis kennt ihr ja, mich regts einfach nur auf, das ich mich jetzt irgendwie total Verarscht fühle :-O ich weiß, schlau war es nicht...


lass mich raten: du hast im suff nicht nen flachen runden, sondern so nen richtig fetten stein genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oh man, aber im ernst... wenn du nur mit ihr gewettet hast, ich würd sie eiskalt abblitzen oder wie gesagt, besonderes essen...


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> lass mich raten: du hast im suff nicht nen flachen runden, sondern so nen richtig fetten stein genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja nur da fehlt mir einfach die Willensstärke was mich selbst ankotzt weil ich auf der einen Seite auf sie scheiß und auf der andern Seite sie nicht verlieren will O.o.... ich bin kompliziert.
&#8364;dith: @Razyl: ich weiß aber alk macht übermütig...-.-'


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Geht, also, wir waren auf ner Art Feier, so 4-5 Mann und ich (der Gentleman) bring sie natürlich nach Hause, wir im Park (ich leicht angetrunken) Wette mit ihr das ich den Stein 5 Mal über den See flicken kann..... ja alk. im Blut ist nix feines nja das Ergebnis kennt ihr ja, mich regts einfach nur auf, das ich mich jetzt irgendwie total Verarscht fühle :-O ich weiß, schlau war es nicht...


Ok die wette war schon ein bisschen dumm mit Alk im Blut das zu tun.



> Ja nur da fehlt mir einfach die Willensstärke was mich selbst ankotzt weil ich auf der einen Seite auf sie scheiß und auf der andern Seite sie nicht verlieren will O.o.... ich bin kompliziert.


Du musst dich schon für eins Entscheiden. Sprich einfach doch mit ihr darüber, warum sie so einen sch*** erzählt eigentlich?

Edit:
Was hätte sie denn tun müssen hättest du diese Wette gewonnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ja nur da fehlt mir einfach die Willensstärke was mich selbst ankotzt weil ich auf der einen Seite auf sie scheiß und auf der andern Seite sie nicht verlieren will O.o.... ich bin kompliziert.


mh sry, aber da können wir nix machen, ausser dir sagen, wie dämlich das ist.
ich meine, sie sagt ihrere freundin, n anderer sit geiler, und du kannst mir net erzählen, dass sie dich mit dieser koch aktion nicht nur demütigen will...


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mh sry, aber da können wir nix machen, ausser dir sagen, wie dämlich das ist.
> ich meine, sie sagt ihrere freundin, n anderer sit geiler, und du kannst mir net erzählen, dass sie dich mit dieser koch aktion nicht nur demütigen will...


So hab ich das gar net betrachtet O.o ich dnek mal bzw weiß das du Recht hast und ruf sie morgen einfach mal an und sag der halt das ich net kann bzw das ich kein bock auf sie hab....


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du musst dich schon für eins Entscheiden. Sprich einfach doch mit ihr darüber, warum sie so einen sch*** erzählt eigentlich?


das hat sie (finde ich) schon gemacht... 
also meiner meinung nach kann man nicht verlieren, was verloren ist.


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> So hab ich das gar net betrachtet O.o ich dnek mal bzw weiß das du Recht hast und ruf sie morgen einfach mal an und sag der halt das ich net kann bzw das ich kein bock auf sie hab....


gut da wäre das ja geklärt und
SAYTAAAAN ich will nun deine Idee hören >< ... der Typ ist schon wieder offline verdammt >>


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> gut da wäre das ja geklärt und
> SAYTAAAAN ich will nun deine Idee hören ><


ist saytan noch hier?o_O


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das hat sie (finde ich) schon gemacht...
> also meiner meinung nach kann man nicht verlieren, was verloren ist.


Recht haste.... ich werd mal meine Willensstärtke zusammenraffen und sie mal anrufen (morgen) und sag ihr das ich kein  bock darauf hab... 
@Razyl: Sagen wirs so, es wäre ssseeeehhhrrrr lustig geworden...^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist saytan noch hier?o_O


1. Saytan ist immer da^^
2. Er hatten Todesstern, und erst wenn der WEEEEG ist ist er auch nimmer da von daher^^



> @Razyl: Sagen wirs so, es wäre ssseeeehhhrrrr lustig geworden...^^


Das ist mehrdeutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Saytan ist immer da^^
> 2. Er hatten Todesstern, und erst wenn der WEEEEG ist ist er auch nimmer da von daher^^
> 
> 
> ...


solls ja auch sein, aber nein, wir wären nicht zum Beischlaf gekommen....


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist mehrdeutig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nach seinem unschuldspost vorhin können wir da aber zumindest eins ausschließen... schade egtl xD


----------



## Saytan (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ma wieder samenseuche? o_O


Nein diesmal nicht mein herr,

Silenzz lass die wut raus,komm zur dunklen seite der macht!Sie ist stark in dir!!!11einself11^^

Grüne brille,du bist in unserer sith buffed gruppe hast merkmale der dunklen seite und warum zur hölle schließste dich nicht uns an?Komm auf unsere seite,gibts kekse etc und biatches natürlich und die geizen nicht mit den reizen!


----------



## Saytan (24. Oktober 2008)

Doppelpost


Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern Todesstern


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> solls ja auch sein, aber nein, wir wären nicht zum Beischlaf gekommen....


gut eine Möglichkeit weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(obwohl ich die gar net meinte aber hey^^)


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nach seinem unschuldspost vorhin können wir da aber zumindest eins ausschließen... schade egtl xD


jup xD aber ich finde das du recht hast, leider...
@ Razyl: Und es wäre nicht zum Oralverkehr gekommen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Grüne brille,du bist in unserer sith buffed gruppe hast merkmale der dunklen seite und warum zur hölle schließste dich nicht uns an?Komm auf unsere seite,gibts kekse etc und biatches natürlich und die geizen nicht mit den reizen!


dir ist schon klar, dass ich das schon bin? xD


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Nein diesmal nicht mein herr,
> 
> Silenzz lass die wut raus,komm zur dunklen seite der macht!Sie ist stark in dir!!!11einself11^^
> 
> Grüne brille,du bist in unserer sith buffed gruppe hast merkmale der dunklen seite und warum zur hölle schließste dich nicht uns an?Komm auf unsere seite,gibts kekse etc und biatches natürlich und die geizen nicht mit den reizen!


öhem Saytan? Manoroth hat ihn gestern bei uns aufgenommen.


----------



## Saytan (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dir ist schon klar, dass ich das schon bin? xD


Ah gut,viel potenzial hast du (wann zur hölle hat der sich bei nus beworben?naja egal zum lück hört er das nicht)

Okay pläne zur weltherrschaft?


----------



## Saytan (24. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> öhem Saytan? Manoroth hat ihn gestern bei uns aufgenommen.


Joa fickt euch da,zweifelt nicht an meiner intelligenz!Ich habs nicht vergiss das war nurn test!!JAJA


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> jup xD aber ich finde das du recht hast, leider...


Komm zur dunklen Seite, schließ dich uns an. Blitze, Würgegriffe und COOKIES sind im Rundumpaket mitdabei.



> Okay pläne zur weltherrschaft?


Ja:
jeden User im Buffed.de Forum zwingen sich uns anzuschließen. Danach weiter die Buffed.de Foren dominieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja:
> jeden User im Buffed.de Forum zwingen sich uns anzuschließen. Danach weiter die Buffed.de Foren dominieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hier wirst befördet kriegst jessica alba als biatch.

und nen laserschwert im pimmel implamentiert.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja:
> jeden User im Buffed.de Forum zwingen sich uns anzuschließen. Danach weiter die Buffed.de Foren dominieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber nicht jeder als sith schüler... soll ja net zu viele geben.
die werden zum fußvolk xD


----------



## Saytan (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber nicht jeder als sith schüler... soll ja net zu viele geben.
> die werden zum fußvolk xD


dan fangt mal an meine siths!


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hier wirst befördet kriegst jessica alba als biatch.
> 
> und nen laserschwert im pimmel implamentiert.


öhem.
Andere frage:
Wie soll man damit kämpfen dann=? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hier wirst befördet kriegst jessica alba als biatch.
> 
> und nen laserschwert im pimmel implamentiert.


tu das nicht weh? O_O


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> dan fangt mal an meine siths!


Will zur dunklen Seite biiittteee.... Ich will meine Wut rauslassen und Jessica Alba *Lechz*


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Will zur dunklen Seite biiittteee.... Ich will meine Wut rauslassen und Jessica Alba *Lechz*


Siehe Signatur.
@ Brille: ich denke das wird es^^


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

wuhuhuhu jetzt bin ich auf der dunklen Seite, krieg ich nen Keks..?^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> wuhuhuhu jetzt bin ich auf der dunklen Seite, krieg ich nen Keks..?^^


*Cookie reich + Lichtschwert und Robe*


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Cookie reich + Lichtschwert und Robe*


wir ham immer noch die besten keksö


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wir ham immer noch die besten keksö


Das stimmt.



Saytan? Ich glaube wenn die alle so schnell dabei sind ist das Buffed Forum langsam unser. Aber ob die Mods das mitmachen?


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das stimmt.
> 
> 
> 
> Saytan? Ich glaube wenn die alle so schnell dabei sind ist das Buffed Forum langsam unser. Aber ob die Mods das mitmachen?


die werden wir vernichten muahahahaha


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> die werden wir vernichten muahahahaha


Der Banhammer wird schwer zu knacken sein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Banhammer wird schwer zu knacken sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich tank ihn du nuckst ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ich tank ihn du nuckst ihn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mitten machtblitz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mitten machtblitz?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Michelle Stimme von Full House* Du hast es erfasst!


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> *Michelle Stimme von Full House* Du hast es erfasst!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So bin dann off, GN8 allen die diesen Thread(der umbenannt werden sollte in den "Buffed Imperiums Thread") lesen.
hab morgen noch ne menge zu tun für schule o.O


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jute Nacht, schlaf gut und träum böse XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nacht^^


----------



## Saytan (24. Oktober 2008)

alle sith bitte per sigi oder so erkenntlich machen

und schwert im pimmel ist easyy

auf klöten drücken und von vorne kommtn lichtschwert,tut weh anfangs aber man gewöhnt sich dran :>


----------



## Saytan (24. Oktober 2008)

doppelpost -.-


----------



## Silenzz (24. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> alle sith bitte per sigi oder so erkenntlich machen
> 
> und schwert im pimmel ist easyy
> 
> auf klöten drücken und von vorne kommtn lichtschwert,tut weh anfangs aber man gewöhnt sich dran :>


is gut so..?^^


----------



## Tabuno (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was gibtsn da zu "haha"-en ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


viel gibts da zu haha-en


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> viel gibts da zu haha-en


ist zwar schon etwas her , aber: dann sag doch n paar sachen...


----------



## Tabuno (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist zwar schon etwas her , aber: dann sag doch n paar sachen...


ja musste erstma 6 seiten oder so nach hinten dingern^^
naja haha deshalb weil du schule hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja haha deshalb weil du schule hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


samstags bestimmt net o_O
und btw: faust habe ich auch freiwillig gelesen...


----------



## Silenzz (25. Oktober 2008)

Jungs bin mal off geh pennen und morgen Mädchen anrufen :-P gute Nacht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Jungs bin mal off geh pennen und morgen Mädchen anrufen :-P gute Nacht.


gn8 , du packst das scho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (25. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> samstags bestimmt net o_O
> und btw: faust habe ich auch freiwillig gelesen...


du bist eindeutig verrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> du bist eindeutig verrückt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso...?
ich fand/finde die geschichte mehr als interessant und schön.


----------



## Tabuno (25. Oktober 2008)

ok jeder hat seinen geschmack anderes thema pls^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ok jeder hat seinen geschmack anderes thema pls^^


hab grad "sms guru" werbung im frensehen gesehen... und frage mich: wer schickt da bitte ernsthaft ne frage hin? o_O
ich würde da wenbn überhaupt nur " warum ist eure werbung so kacke?" hinschicken...


----------



## Tabuno (25. Oktober 2008)

tja aber gibt ja genug spasten die da was hinschicken xD aber wenn du einen tag viva oder mtv guckst und dann sowas wie nacktscanner siehst dann roflst du dich einfach nur wech^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> tja aber gibt ja genug spasten die da was hinschicken xD aber wenn du einen tag viva oder mtv guckst und dann sowas wie nackscanner siehst dann roflst du dich einfach nur wech^^


viva guck ich nie, warum dürft wohl klar sein^^
mtv auch nur wegen drawn together, south park, etc


----------



## Tabuno (25. Oktober 2008)

jo guck meistens auch nur mtv, southpark und family guy ftw !


----------



## Saytan (25. Oktober 2008)

Jo brille zieh dir mal unser Gruppen foto da rein ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Jo brille zieh dir mal unser Gruppen foto da rein ^^


fin ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (25. Oktober 2008)

shit ich glaub bei meiner lampe fetzt gleich wieder das glas raus muss mal die schrauben da fest drehen :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

diesma weisst ja wenigstens was es ist xD
so, ich verabschied mich dann auch ma^^


----------



## Tabuno (25. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> diesma weisst ja wenigstens was es ist xD
> so, ich verabschied mich dann auch ma^^


jo n8 ich geh auch mal pennen


----------



## Crackmack (25. Oktober 2008)

N`abend *gähn*


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`abend *gähn*


gaude... bist ja auch ma wieder hier^^


----------



## Crackmack (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag nur *klick* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

ich schau mir fast nie profile an... sollte ich aber mal besser machen^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Guten abend verehrte Mitsiths

Endlich das Kriegsdrama fertig gespielt >>


----------



## Tabuno (25. Oktober 2008)

gutn abend


----------



## Crackmack (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich will meinen alten Pc wieder -.- 
An dem hier kratzt Kotor 2 die ganze zeit ab >.<


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich will meinen alten Pc wieder -.-
> An dem hier kratzt Kotor 2 die ganze zeit ab >.<


o.O Kotor 2?
Das ding läuft sogar noch auf meiner alten 500 mhz mühle ><


----------



## Crackmack (25. Oktober 2008)

Es läuft schon aber nach etwa 10 min kommt ne fehlermeldung:"Kotor 2 funktioniert nicht mehr" -.-

Naja Laptop könnte daran liegen^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Es läuft schon aber nach etwa 10 min kommt ne fehlermeldung:"Kotor 2 funktioniert nicht mehr" -.-


o.O
Komisch.

Wer hat eigentlich das komische Bild in die Imperiumsgruppe getan o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> o.O
> Komisch.
> 
> Wer hat eigentlich das komische Bild in die Imperiumsgruppe getan o.O


saytan schätze ich...
aber passt doch^^
nur noch cookies ins bild editen, schon ham wir ne hübsche barut+ cookies als bild für die werbung^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> saytan schätze ich...
> aber passt doch^^
> nur noch cookies ins bild editen, schon ham wir ne hübsche barut+ cookies als bild für die werbung^^


Da fehlt nochen Lichtschwert ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da fehlt nochen Lichtschwert ^^


stimmt *g*


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> stimmt *g*


Irgendwie sieht die Frau komisch aus auf den Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie sieht die Frau komisch aus auf den Bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich find die eine brust sieht größer aus als die anere.. aber egal xD


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich find die eine brust sieht größer aus als die anere.. aber egal xD


Ich glaube da hast du recht^^
Was Saytan da immer aussucht


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube da hast du recht^^
> Was Saytan da immer aussucht


besser als wenn er nen mann genommen hätte x_x


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> besser als wenn er nen mann genommen hätte x_x


Würdest du das ihm zutrauen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok aber da hast du auch wieder recht. Trotzdem bleibt es ein komisches Bild wenn die kein Lichtschwert hat ><


----------



## Crackmack (25. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm muss grad auf Peragus den Robokiller killen is iwie langweillig habs bei nem freund schon durchgezockt >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Würdest du das ihm zutrauen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3Xqae99w-0...feature=related


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3Xqae99w-0...feature=related


Wo ist Saytan eigentlich? 
Ich will endlich seinen komischen Plan wissen >>

Hmm wir sind immer noch 8 Mitglieder. Aber im Buffed.de Forum gibt es doch soviele User *hust*und Mods*hust*...


----------



## Dracun (25. Oktober 2008)

Huhu meine mitstreiter des Imperiums


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Huhu meine mitstreiter des Imperiums


Gutn Abend. Wie geht es den kleinen Sithnachwuchs?^^


----------



## Dracun (25. Oktober 2008)

der pennt den schlaf des bösen^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> der pennt den schlaf des bösen^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und irgendwann nimmt er deinen platz ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Oktober 2008)

Omg... das Fußvolk gründet einen Sith-Orden? Rofl... =P


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Omg... das Fußvolk gründet einen Sith-Orden? Rofl... =P


Du kommst da auch noch hin. Wenn nicht: Ein Paar Blitze und du bist in der Gruppe Lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (25. Oktober 2008)

Nee er nimmt wenn den Platz an meiner Seite ein...sowie es sein Schicksal ist^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nee er nimmt wenn den Platz an meiner Seite ein...sowie es sein Schicksal ist^^


Erstmal müssen wir Lurock dazu bringen sich uns anzuschließen ,hrhr.
Wo ist die Grüne Brille?


----------



## Dracun (25. Oktober 2008)

Lurock bei uns gibts es gratis Cookies^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erstmal müssen wir Lurock dazu bringen sich uns anzuschließen ,hrhr.
> Wo ist die Grüne Brille?


öhm... hier? o_O


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Lurock bei uns gibts es gratis Cookies^^


Und wie man sieht Saytans Berühmte "BiatchezZ"

@ Brille: helf auch mal mit Lurock zubekehren^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wie man sieht Saytans Berühmte "BiatchezZ"
> 
> @ Brille: helf auch mal mit Lurock zubekehren^^


"hilf" (sry, den konntsch net verkneifen >.<
wieso soll ich ihn bekehren? die seele ist so schwarz, der muss automatisch kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (25. Oktober 2008)

Brauch nen neuen Namen Darth Crackmack?^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Brauch nen neuen Namen Darth Crackmack?^^


Ok heißt absofort so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> wieso soll ich ihn bekehren? die seele ist so schwarz, der muss automatisch kommen


Tut er aber net >>


----------



## Dracun (25. Oktober 2008)

nur wenn du dat gelbe augenkrebs verursachende bild raus nimmst^^ mein moni is so hell eingestellt grad das es mir glatt die augen weg geschossen hat^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tut er aber net >>


ach wird scho noch xD


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> nur wenn du dat gelbe augenkrebs verursachende bild raus nimmst^^ mein moni is so hell eingestellt grad das es mir glatt die augen weg geschossen hat^^


http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreato...em.php?id=30268
Also ich weiß nicht Dracun. Herzen rausreißen war irgendwie nicht im Sinne unseres Imperiums wenn ich mich net irre


----------



## Dracun (25. Oktober 2008)

echt net?? gut?? dann ändern wir das^^ dacht wir wären das ultimative PHÖSE^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> echt net?? gut?? dann ändern wir das^^ dacht wir wären das ultimative PHÖSE^^


Sind wir schon aber Herzen Rausreißen? Hmm ich weiß nicht. Blitzen ja, aber gleich rausreißen? Naja wenn es deine art ist zu töten.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (25. Oktober 2008)

Is geändert^^ vllt is das ja eher unsere Art^^


----------



## Crackmack (25. Oktober 2008)

*Das Legendäre Schwert aus dem Schrank nimmt und den Staubabwisch*


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Is geändert^^ vllt is das ja eher unsere Art^^


Schon besser. So kann Saytan machen was er will mit den Geiseln >>


----------



## Crackmack (25. Oktober 2008)

Mal schauen obs noch funktioniert *klick* *bzzzz* auuuuuuu!!! ich hab mich geschnitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Mal schauen obs noch funktioniert *klick* *bzzzz* auuuuuuu!!! ich hab mich geschnitten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja Finger ab für immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (25. Oktober 2008)

Nee der is nur n bischern angebrutzelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nee der is nur n bischern angebrutzelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach schade.
Wo bleibt eigentlich der Herr Imperator?


----------



## Dracun (25. Oktober 2008)

ka i bin wieder wech^^.....noch en paar jedis in Jedi Academy brutzeln und zerhackstückeln^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ach schade.
> Wo bleibt eigentlich der Herr Imperator?


der guckt sich die ganze zeit das foto von der grp an xD


----------



## Manoroth (25. Oktober 2008)

*reinschweb* muahahaha da bin ich wider ma


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *reinschweb* muahahaha da bin ich wider ma


Challo, imperator nummer 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Brille: das macht mir irgendwie Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille: das macht mir irgendwie Angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tjoa, da bleibt die frage:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pef_8mvpkP0


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tjoa, da bleibt die frage:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pef_8mvpkP0





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie sollten wir das Buffed Imperium vergrößern hmm


----------



## White-Frost (26. Oktober 2008)

fast eine stunde nix wasn da los?


----------



## Tabuno (26. Oktober 2008)

bin dann mal off n8 und stellt brav die uhren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (26. Oktober 2008)

Noch jemand da? Gleich stellen wir die Uhren um oder irre ich mich? :>


----------



## Crackmack (26. Oktober 2008)

Noch wer da?Sacht ma is jetzt 2:21 oder hat sich die zeit nich automatisch umgestellt?^^


----------



## Thraslon (26. Oktober 2008)

Oh da is ja noch jemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja ich frag mich auch ob es jetzt 3:23, 2:23 oder 1:23 ist. Ich blick gar nicht mehr durch


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

2:41 jetzt 

so bin auch da nach geburtstag feiern^^


----------



## Thraslon (26. Oktober 2008)

juhu es existiert leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

Da staunste hä?^^


----------



## Thraslon (26. Oktober 2008)

jop, um die zeit^^ eigentlich wärs ja jetzt auch schon 4:20...
naja ich werd mich dann auch mal so langsam in richtung bett bewegen!
machts gut!


----------



## Schleppel (26. Oktober 2008)

mpf, muss 1 stunde länger arebiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (26. Oktober 2008)

Dumdidum


----------



## Silenzz (26. Oktober 2008)

N'Abend allerseits


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2008)

tach... wie ists gelaufen?^^


----------



## Silenzz (26. Oktober 2008)

was die party oder mit dem Mädchen..?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2008)

natürlich das mim mädchen..^^


----------



## Silenzz (26. Oktober 2008)

Wüßtest gerne wa..?^^
Nein spaß also:
Ich ruf sie an und ja erstmal so hi, bla bla dann frag ich, ja wieso soll ich für dich kochen wenn du eh nen typen viel geiler findest?
sie: Wie..?
Ich: Ja der Laura haste doch erzählt das ich nur ein guter Freund bin und nur dein Ex bin und das der andere viel toller ist.
sie versucht sich erstmal dumm rauszureden bis ich abgefuckt gemeint hab, sie soll nicht lügen.
sie: Ja ich hab das geschrieben weil meine Freundin nix von dir hält und so und ich selbst nicht weiß was mit uns ist bzw wird.
Ich: Super (Ironische Stimme) dann spiel ruhig weiter mit meinen Gefühlen juckt mich nicht.
sie: Ja sorry nur ich weiß selbst nicht.
Ich: Top dann ruf mich an wenn du dir im klaren bist was du willst und spiel nichtmehr mit meinen Gefühlen!!!"
Aufgelegt, also ich hab aufgelegt.


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

wieso lässte dich von nem mädchen verrückt machen?wieso lässt mit deinen gefühln spielen?es istn mädchen xD
ich lass mich nicht von mädchen irre machen

achja ich habs mit dem leveln aufgegebn die seuche ist überall xD


----------



## Silenzz (26. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wieso lässte dich von nem mädchen verrückt machen?wieso lässt mit deinen gefühln spielen?es istn mädchen xD
> ich lass mich nicht von mädchen irre machen
> 
> achja ich habs mit dem leveln aufgegebn die seuche ist überall xD


tjoa, das ist das Problem aber ich werd jetzt einfach drauf scheißen.


----------



## SamboraGirl (26. Oktober 2008)

Play gerade so nebenbei in einem RP G Chat eine Dämonin *Seelenjägerin* und spamme hier so nebebei noch mit das Forum voll
Die gilde ist gerade Kara und mit lvl 39 leider zu klein mit zu gehen..da ich auf meine 70er gerade keine Lust hab!


----------



## Melih (26. Oktober 2008)

Nabend ihr Mädchen!


----------



## Crackmack (26. Oktober 2008)

N`abend Leute 
Heil Imperator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagt ma hat wer erfahrung mit der Computermarke Maxdata?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Mädchen!


nabend du zwitter... bist ja au ma wieder hier


----------



## Melih (26. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nabend du zwitter... bist ja au ma wieder hier



jop musstei n letzter zeit meinen pala leveln und noch ein paar animes anschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wieso lässte dich von nem mädchen verrückt machen?wieso lässt mit deinen gefühln spielen?es istn mädchen xD
> ich lass mich nicht von mädchen irre machen
> 
> achja ich habs mit dem leveln aufgegebn die seuche ist überall xD


xD hab grad das ganze og ah ausgerottet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und jetzt geh ich aq20^^


----------



## Manoroth (26. Oktober 2008)

juten abend allerseits

ach ja die bg typn zu ghulen machn is immer wider funny da sind dann alle am rumschrein wie fies das doch sei und sie müssen doch jetzt ganzdringend pvp machn (ham die keine anderen hobbys? -.-)


----------



## Manoroth (26. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`abend Leute
> Heil Imperator
> 
> 
> ...



jep hab ich hab atm gerade einen^^


----------



## Tabuno (26. Oktober 2008)

ja sind alle am weinen wie scheisse das event doch sei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja sind alle am weinen wie scheisse das event doch sei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö, mir gefällts


----------



## Manoroth (26. Oktober 2008)

ich muss zugebn es ist schon n bisserl störend beim lvln wenn im schlingendorntal nur noch ghule und keine questgeber rumwuseln aber es geht auch so^^


----------



## Dracun (26. Oktober 2008)

grad auch riesen disku grad im ts mit gilde gehabt alle am flennen wuuah nervig und repkosten udn meine argumentation es is en event wat vorbeigeht^^

aja hei ihr nasen und 

Lang Leben Saytan & Mnoroth


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2008)

ach wie herrlich im /2 streiten sie gerade... das ist besser als tv wie die sich anscheisse^^


----------



## Tabuno (26. Oktober 2008)

joa^^ sag ich doch
auf welchen servern spielt ihr so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2008)

gilneas


----------



## Tabuno (26. Oktober 2008)

schade bin auf eredar xD boa southpark is grad so geil^^


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

mug'thol das ghetto ftw! xD

bei nus gewhine und geflame atm im /2 und ich versteck mich auf den sw toren xD


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

btw hab hetue geburtstag und ellies fragern was wilslt für kuchen ich so ja keine ahnung ja mah halt wow kuchen -.- als spass naja egal

was kommt heute wirklich son wow kuchen aber son hässliger draenei naja egal lecker wars xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2008)

ai haste heute echt bdaay?
dickes gz zum 16. du alter gheddo atze xD

bin dann mal off...
^^


----------



## Tabuno (26. Oktober 2008)

happy birthday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


cu brille


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

Jo hab ich.16 ftw^^

hahah ghetto boy ja danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Oktober 2008)

jo ich bin dann off haut rein n8


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Oktober 2008)

Yehaw grade mein erstes Epixx Item bei war gelootet xD

so das musste gesagt werden   Gute nacht ^^

Und mein aufrichtiges Beileid an alle die Morgen wieder Schule haben

BW FTW !

und GN8


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2008)

*reinschweb*
Bin nur kurz da, hab noch was privatliches zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erstmal:
Wenn du Saytan(Dunkler IMperator) das lesen solltest: alles gute zum 16. noch nachträglich^^
Desweiten: Guten abend^^


----------



## Crackmack (27. Oktober 2008)

N`abend Leute wer hat B-Day?^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`abend Leute wer hat B-Day?^^


Der Saytan hatte gestern so wie ich das oben las^^


----------



## Rhokan (27. Oktober 2008)

Nabend ..... ehy bald 1000 Posts!


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2008)

So, bin wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel spaß euch noch, bei was auch immer :-)


----------



## Crackmack (27. Oktober 2008)

Ahhh mein Imperator hat B-Day und ich weis es nicht?! Schande über mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. Oktober 2008)

Namd


----------



## Rhokan (27. Oktober 2008)

nabend lurock


----------



## mookuh (27. Oktober 2008)

abend leute


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2008)

heyho kuh


----------



## m1chel (27. Oktober 2008)

mhh erster beitrag hier mal von meiner seite ;D


----------



## mookuh (27. Oktober 2008)

sagt mal ist hier  nix los? 
fast 30 min ohne post bevor ich gekommen bin^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2008)

joa is iwie nix los...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (27. Oktober 2008)

so dann frag ich euch mal was haltet ihr vom Molten Core konsolenspiel?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2008)

find ich ne ziemlich geile idee und macht zwischendurch ma fun...^^


----------



## mookuh (27. Oktober 2008)

hehe jo ich steh grad vor raggi

ist hier eig noch jemand anders außer die brille und ich?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2008)

sieht nicht so aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (27. Oktober 2008)

sieht wirklich nicht so aus...

wie weit bist du bis jetzt?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> sieht wirklich nicht so aus...
> 
> wie weit bist du bis jetzt?


nicht wirklich weit... bisher kaum gespielt... hatte anderes zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, ich geh dann mal off, gn8 mookuh^^


----------



## mookuh (27. Oktober 2008)

So ich bin mal off noch n bisschen fernsehen.

Falls hier noch irgendjemand auftaucht sag dennen doch nen gruß^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

bin daaa wer noch?
naja eh nur so halb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geh nun auch pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (27. Oktober 2008)

ich bin da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oligig (28. Oktober 2008)

Iwie wollte ich seit 23 Uhr pennen 
Nur das hab ich verpeilt ^^


----------



## Thraslon (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (28. Oktober 2008)

so machts gut falls hier noch einer sein sollte^^ ich bin weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (28. Oktober 2008)

ich bin der öetztä der schreibt ha!


----------



## Schleppel (28. Oktober 2008)

und die Nachtherrschaft ist meiiiin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Oktober 2008)

Guuten Abend !


----------



## Rhokan (28. Oktober 2008)

yohiho


----------



## mookuh (28. Oktober 2008)

abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

tach


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2008)

Hui bei den ganzen telefonieren fast den Thread vergessen: nabend verehrte leute hier.
Ach übrigens, schließt euch uns an siehe signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (28. Oktober 2008)

ich sollte mich mal um mein mybuffed profil kümmern....


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> ich sollte mich mal um mein mybuffed profil kümmern....


wieso?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> wieso?^^


geh doch ma drauf xD


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> geh doch ma drauf xD


ja na und? Viele haben so ein schlichtes Design, wenn es ihm gefällt :-)

Telefonieren und Schreiben geht echt schwer >>


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ja na und? Viele haben so ein schlichtes Design, wenn es ihm gefällt :-)
> 
> Telefonieren und Schreiben geht echt schwer >>


geht ja net nur ums design, sondern was da steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw... da du es ja seit 4 tagen spielst: lohnt sich far cry 2?


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> geht ja net nur ums design, sondern was da steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach ist doch egal was da steht^^

Zu FCII: für mich schon. nur lustig das es irgendwie wenig Speicher auf der Platte verbraucht. Nur 5 GB oder meine Windows irrt sich da.
Egal: Ja es macht ne menge Spaß durch ein virtuelles Afrika zu düsen(es sieht sehr geil aus^^).
Auch die KI gefällt mir (wenn sie acuh manchmal aussetzer hat). 
Story: naja dünn halt. wie bei Crysis oder anderen Shootern :-)


----------



## Tupac 2 (28. Oktober 2008)

Grüne brill hab da mal Ne frage hast du eine Grüne Brille ?XD


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Grüne brill hab da mal Ne frage hast du eine Grüne Brille ?XD


Eine interesannte frage^^

Edit: Tupac, du bist bei uns in der Gruppe net. Wenn das Saytan sieht obwohl du da unten anscheinend in deiner Sig die Sith verehrst. NENE


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Grüne brill hab da mal Ne frage hast du eine Grüne Brille ?XD


nicht jeden tag *g*


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin hier voll am abkotzen -.-

Ein Fanforum bei dem ich Mod war ist vom Vertreiber des Games gesperrt worden...über 1 Jahr Arbeit im Arsch


----------



## Kamui Shiro (28. Oktober 2008)

Guten morgen libe leut. fröhlich sind wir heut!


----------



## Tupac 2 (28. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nicht jeden tag *g*


lol XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Story: naja dünn halt. wie bei Crysis oder anderen Shootern :-)


mh das ist net schlimm, weil bei rpg´s ist mir die story extrem wichtig, da kann auch die grafik scheisse sein, aber bei shootern möcht ich einfach nur ballern und das möglichst schön^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> fröhlich sind wir heut!


/sign
Bin seeehr fröhlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Brille: also viel ballern gibts da (massig explosionen^^) und schön sieht es sowieso aus.
Frag mich immernoch wieso man einen Crysis 91% gibt und einen Far Cry II nur 82% hmmm mal morgen den Test da durchlesen :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> /sign
> Bin seeehr fröhlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geht mir genauso^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> geht mir genauso^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jetzt kommt die Frage wieder auf: WARUM sind wir alle fröhlich hm?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (28. Oktober 2008)

habe jetzt meine karten fürs heidenfest bekommen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt die Frage wieder auf: WARUM sind wir alle fröhlich hm?^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2008)

Wieso wusste ich das das kommt^^
@ Kamui Shiro Nur wegen den Karten bist du fröhlich?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Kamui Shiro Nur wegen den Karten bist du fröhlich?


gibt auch leute, die sind wegen weniger happy^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (28. Oktober 2008)

Vofreude und so^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gibt auch leute, die sind wegen weniger happy^^


Irgendwie bist du mir symphatisch Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Kamui: Achsooo.
Vorfreude= schönste freude bei dir also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Apropos: Woher weißt du das ich seit 4 Tagen Far Cry II spiele Brille o.O?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Apropos: Woher weißt du das ich seit 4 Tagen Far Cry II spiele Brille o.O?


guck mal ausm fenster.
der typ in der schwarzen jacke, der dir zuwinkt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Ich bin hier voll am abkotzen -.-
> 
> Ein Fanforum bei dem ich Mod war ist vom Vertreiber des Games gesperrt worden...über 1 Jahr Arbeit im Arsch


autsch, das ist kacke >.<


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> guck mal ausm fenster.
> der typ in der schwarzen jacke, der dir zuwinkt !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach scheiße du liest ja Blogs :/ Ich sollte absofort nicht mehr da Bloggen bis auf den Autoblog.
Apropos: Schwarze Jacke ist gut^^ Wird schwer den zu erkennen bei der Dunkelheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wieso nicht mehr bloggen?
war ganz ok zu lesen, nur wollte ich nach 4 tagen nochmal wissen, ob sich deinemeinung ein bissi geändert hat^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso nicht mehr bloggen?
> war ganz ok zu lesen, nur wollte ich nach 4 tagen nochmal wissen, ob sich deinemeinung ein bissi geändert hat^^


Nönö, macht weiterhin ne menge spaß. Auch wenn ich glaube das ich bald durchbin :/
Aber hey: Crysis hab ich nach 2h in die Ecke geworfen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nönö, macht weiterhin ne menge spaß. Auch wenn ich glaube das ich bald durchbin :/
> Aber hey: Crysis hab ich nach 2h in die Ecke geworfen^^


^^
aber mir sit auch der mp wichtig^^
far cry instincts war auch net der burner, aber mit eigenen maps im mp einfach nur herrlich^^

also insincts bitte net von mir mit fc2 als vergleich sehen, wollte nur ausdrücken, dass der mp selbst bei einem spiel, das solo kurzweilig ist auch geil ist


----------



## mookuh (28. Oktober 2008)

abend^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ^^
> aber mir sit auch der mp wichtig^^
> far cry instincts war auch net der burner, aber mit eigenen maps im mp einfach nur herrlich^^


Kann ich net sagen. Hab das noch gar nicht ausgeprobiert. 
Weil dort ein system verwendet wird, das nachschaut mithilfe deiner IP Adresse welche seiten du besuchst und so Werbung einbaut in den Multyplayer, und die Werbung siehst du.
Deshalb bin ich da grad vorsichtig zu werke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann ich net sagen. Hab das noch gar nicht ausgeprobiert.
> Weil dort ein system verwendet wird, das nachschaut mithilfe deiner IP Adresse welche seiten du besuchst und so Werbung einbaut in den Multyplayer, und die Werbung siehst du.
> Deshalb bin ich da grad vorsichtig zu werke
> 
> ...


aber nicht für 360? o-O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (28. Oktober 2008)

Na was maacht ihr gerade?

abend mookuh


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Na was maacht ihr gerade?
> 
> abend mookuh


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe5p1BXNCQM hören^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

tachmädles..

muss sinnloes buch lesen :/ bäh is so öde


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tachmädles..
> 
> muss sinnloes buch lesen :/ bäh is so öde


was für eins


----------



## mookuh (28. Oktober 2008)

welches buch ließte denn?


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe5p1BXNCQM hören^^



arg dem würd ich mal diät zahlen Oo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> arg dem würd ich mal diät zahlen Oo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der sit eh schon tot... ratet mal woran der gestorben ist xD


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

herr lehmann von sven regner <-- muss ich für schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> der sit eh schon tot... ratet mal woran der gestorben ist xD


magersucht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> herr lehmann von sven regner <-- muss ich für schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kenn ich nicht^^

ich wart darauf das mein bro mal eragon 3 fertig gelesen hat...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> magersucht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> magersucht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



könnte sein...


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

naja buch ist ansich gar nicht soo schlecht
nur der typ in dem buch labert soooviel geistigen dünnschiss da ist das wow forum grad ne uni im vergleich xD

aber finds noch gut .. nur das ich bis jetzt 130/265 gelesen hab .., und hab heute angefangen xD so gegen 19.30 oder so^^


----------



## mookuh (28. Oktober 2008)

http://mediencenter.n24.de/index.php?deepL...Playlist/274928

haltet mal bei 52 sek restzeit an und sucht die bildschirme ab...

ich glaub langsam weiß ich wieso die börsenkurse immer weiter fällt


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

hab das vid scho heute mittag gesehen^^
und ich wette, der telt mit einem aus seiner gilde xD


----------



## mookuh (28. Oktober 2008)

das ist sicher ne börsen gilde die über den kurs spekulieren oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> das ist sicher ne börsen gilde die über den kurs spekulieren oder?


das ist ne chinafarmer gilde xD


----------



## mookuh (28. Oktober 2008)

hat von euch schonmal einer zelda - oracle of seasons durchgespielt?


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

help china to grow larger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pew pew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> hat von euch schonmal einer zelda - oracle of seasons durchgespielt?


nur oracle of ages.^^
ist aber sehr lange her.
ich erinner mich nur noch, dass ich mich beim letzten boss aufgeregt habe, weil die kack insel vom strudel umgeben war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> hat von euch schonmal einer zelda - oracle of seasons durchgespielt?


wenns das ist was ich glaub
ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für gameboy wars oder? wenn ja .. hab fast alle durchgezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nur oracle of ages.^^
> ist aber sehr lange her.
> ich erinner mich nur noch, dass ich mich beim letzten boss aufgeregt habe, weil die kack insel vom strudel umgeben war
> 
> ...



verdammt ich mein doch of ages verschrieben   arghh

weiß einer wie ich beim 8ten boss weiterkomme?

jo ist für n gameboy


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> verdammt ich mein doch of ages verschrieben   arghh
> 
> weiß einer wie ich beim 8ten boss weiterkomme?
> 
> jo ist für n gameboy


wenn du mir sagst welcher das war^^


----------



## mookuh (28. Oktober 2008)

Antikes Grabmal 
8tes Dungeon das vor Veran (oder wie der heißt)
bzw das steinvieh wo mit den ärmen nach dir schießt (zumindest in der 1. Phase)


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

games vor 7 jahren ca kenn ich doch nimmer Oo
Release: 05.10.2001 <-- da kuk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. Oktober 2008)

ist eben ein klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> Antikes Grabmal
> 8tes Dungeon das vor Veran (oder wie der heißt)
> bzw das steinvieh wo mit den ärmen nach dir schießt (zumindest in der 1. Phase)


lol ich habs echt zu lang net mehr gezockt o_O

hiess der net ramrock?


----------



## mookuh (28. Oktober 2008)

ka der sagt nix^^

ich hab heute mein gameboy wieder gefunden...

Super Mario Deluxe oder wie das hieß durchgezoggt
Pokemon Blaue Edition mal angefangen
Zelda grad vor dem 8 ten gegner

und die anderen spiele muss ich nohc suchen *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

versuch ma, wenn der die hände schießt, da drauf zu hauen.


----------



## mookuh (28. Oktober 2008)

naja ich schau jetzt noch n bisschen fernseh oder zogg weiter   

bin auf jedenfall off bb


edit; thx brille ich probiers mal


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

cya


achja kuh ne frage... haste harvest moon?^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

bin ma off pennen und so cya


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

gn8^^

sonst keiner mehr hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (28. Oktober 2008)

doch ich noch


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

;D


----------



## Kamui Shiro (28. Oktober 2008)

dass freut dich wa^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

joa, ich bin überglücklich *luftsprüngemach*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (28. Oktober 2008)

würde ich auch machn wenn sich meine nachbar net immer beschweren würden.  die beschweren
sich ja schon wenn ich mal im rythmus auf die wand schlage.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

wieso schlägst du im rhytmus auf die wand?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (28. Oktober 2008)

Um die musik zu untermalen um denn beat mitzutakten^^


----------



## Saytan (28. Oktober 2008)

*Imperialer Marsch abspiel*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (28. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> *Imperialer Marsch abspiel*



*bumm * bumm* buum* bumm*   * bumm    bum bum*


----------



## Saytan (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo meine sith !


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2008)

nabend du nun 16 jähriger imperator^^

bin ma off, bb^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (28. Oktober 2008)

lolz jetzt geht er


----------



## Saytan (28. Oktober 2008)

Hey ich bin euer imperator frezze !Immerhin seit ihr in meiner imperialen gruppe 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeB6VhbbY_g...feature=related


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2008)

Gutn Abend


----------



## mookuh (29. Oktober 2008)

abend


----------



## Thraslon (29. Oktober 2008)

ahoi


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

tach


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2008)

Brille, ich hab kA wie FCII auf Xbox ist. Ich nutze keine Konsolen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille, ich hab kA wie FCII auf Xbox ist. Ich nutze keine Konsolen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm^^
naja, so viel schlechter dürfts net sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm^^
> naja, so viel schlechter dürfts net sein
> 
> 
> ...


glaub ich auch net. Ich kann keine Shooter auf Konsolen spielen ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> glaub ich auch net. Ich kann keine Shooter auf Konsolen spielen ><


zu 4. vor nem plasma zu hocken, mit halo3 im multiplayer ist derbe geil^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> zu 4. vor nem plasma zu hocken, mit halo3 im multiplayer ist derbe geil^^


Halo... den ersten teil für PC gespielt und nie wieder. Das Spiel sah irgendwie für damalige Zeiten schlecht aus und schluckte unmengen an PC Hardware o.O
Aber für Konsole isses ja gut ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Halo... den ersten teil für PC gespielt und nie wieder. Das Spiel sah irgendwie für damalige Zeiten schlecht aus und schluckte unmengen an PC Hardware o.O
> Aber für Konsole isses ja gut ich weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa für konsole isses gut.^^
wobei ich vom 3. teil im singleplayer n bissi enttäuscht war.^^


----------



## Zez (29. Oktober 2008)

Abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

tach Zez


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa für konsole isses gut.^^
> wobei ich vom 3. teil im singleplayer n bissi enttäuscht war.^^


Crysis war auch im Singleplayer der größte Schrott und im Multyplayer hat es spaß gemacht.


----------



## Toraka' (29. Oktober 2008)

WHOOT?
1952 Seiten, meine fresse ihr seid krank...


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2008)

Toraka schrieb:


> WHOOT?
> 1952 Seiten, meine fresse ihr seid krank...


Nein sind wir nicht, wir sind lediglich Siths. Schließ dich uns an.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

Toraka schrieb:


> WHOOT?
> 1952 Seiten, meine fresse ihr seid krank...


sag uns was, das wir nicht wissen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2008)

ich muss mal sagen: Meine neue Computermaus ist echt super. Besonders sieht sie schön aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in Unreal geht das seeehr gut ab


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich muss mal sagen: Meine neue Computermaus ist echt super. Besonders sieht sie schön aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


<3 meine mx 518 und dazu meine g15^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> <3 meine mx 518 und dazu meine g15^^


http://www.roccat.org/Products/Products/ROCCAT-Kone/ 
Hoffe mal die Tastatur von denen kommt auch bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wuhu schon 16 Leute gehören zu unsere Imperium. Irgendwie wenig hm, wir müssen denen noch was besseres als Cookies abieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

joa sieht edel aus^^
aber dafür würde ich meine mx518 nicht verraten^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa sieht edel aus^^
> aber dafür würde ich meine mx518 nicht verraten^^


Ich finds funny, stellt schon den lieben langen nachmittag andauern die Farben der Beleuchtung um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich finds funny, stellt schon den lieben langen nachmittag andauern die Farben der Beleuchtung um
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, sowas finde ich n bissi überflüssig *schielt auf die neonteile am pc* xDD


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, sowas finde ich n bissi überflüssig *schielt auf die neonteile am pc* xDD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, es sieht aber toller aus :-)
Aber die Makrotasten gefallen mir, nicht immer lästiges strg+esc drücken mehr bzw windowstaste^^ einfach nur Mausrad nach rechts drücken und zack: Desktop ist da :-)


----------



## Rhokan (29. Oktober 2008)

PC im Bierkasten hat immernoch am meisten style

btw hi


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> PC im Bierkasten hat immernoch am meisten style
> 
> btw hi


bier im pc aber nicht :'(
(ja, ich habe damit erfahrung gemacht xD)


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> PC im Bierkasten hat immernoch am meisten style
> 
> btw hi


o.O
^^
egal:
BAYERN HAT MAL WIEDER EIN SPIEL GEDREHT 2:1 für die Bayern gegen Frankfurt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der Dorfklub Hoffenheim gewinnt 3:1 ~~

@ Brille: Erläutere das mti den Bier IM pc^^


----------



## Rhokan (29. Oktober 2008)

Hehe Hoffenheim liegt bei mir in der Nähe.... ja ok "Nähe" ist relativ


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> BAYERN HAT MAL WIEDER EIN SPIEL GEDREHT 2:1 für die Bayern gegen Frankfurt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

joa was soll man dazu groß sagen...
auf ner lan bier abgestellt. nach unten gegriffen, bier umgekippt, fällt und natürlich direkt durch den lüfterschlitz.... >.< ^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oh mann, wie mit Kaffee+Tastatur >>


----------



## Rhokan (29. Oktober 2008)

pfahaha lol hab mal gegoogelt und ein bild gefunden wo einer seinen pc in die schreibtischschublade gebaut hat


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2008)

So ich bin weg, noch telefonieren und lernen >>


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

wasn lernen? physik? xD


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. Oktober 2008)

Oh mächtiger Geist des Nachtschwärmerthreads, ich hole dich hiermit von den Toten zurück, auf dass du mir dienest!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

x_X ES LEBT, DOKTOR, ES LEBT!!!!

naja, ich bin aber nur noch 10 mins da... :\ xD


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich auch so ungefähr...
Hab morgen 8 Stunden inner Schule
Und inner 7. und 8. Matheklausur -> Ich hasse meinen Lehrer -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2008)

na dann ma viel glück^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. Oktober 2008)

Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thema ist eigentlich derbe einfach, sind imemr die gleichen Formeln, im gleichen Aufbau...

Aber es ist Mathe, es ist 7./8., usw. -.-


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. Oktober 2008)

Habe gerade lillian einen lustigen trauer liebesbrief geschrieben^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. Oktober 2008)

und ich hab endlich tk clear^^ morgn is ssc dran


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. Oktober 2008)

*onkel SAM maske aufsetz*

WE WANT YOU FOR WAAGH!


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

naja hab war n monat lang ausprobiert und sagt mir net so zu

bin eher der pve typ^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

so ich geh auch ma an der matraze horchen

noch viel spass allen die noch wach sind


----------



## mookuh (30. Oktober 2008)

abend

jemand da?


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

*schweres Atmen* Gutn abend



Apropos Brille: nein kein Physik musste ich lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (30. Oktober 2008)

n'abend


----------



## Lurock (30. Oktober 2008)

Namd


----------



## Silenzz (30. Oktober 2008)

hier ist auch nix los...-.-'


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Oktober 2008)

jaa is ja auch Halloween event in WAR ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> jaa is ja auch Halloween event in WAR ^^


WAR ist mies.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2008)

bin auch fda^^


----------



## Silenzz (30. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> WAR ist mies.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


loooogisch


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bin auch fda^^


Juhu brille ist da, fehlt nur noch Imperator Saytan


----------



## Tabuno (30. Oktober 2008)

lol wusste gar net das man angucken kann wer in welchem thread am meisten geschrieben hat 
und hi an alle
btw mit euerm star wars kram kommt ma wieder runter


----------



## Lurock (30. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> btw mit euerm star wars kram kommt ma wieder runter


/sign


----------



## Lurock (30. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol wusste gar net das man angucken kann wer in welchem thread am meisten geschrieben hat


Tja, da siehst du die Überbleibsel alter, längst vergangener Zeiten...
4,2k sinds oder? Nya, lang her...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> btw mit euerm star wars kram kommt ma wieder runter


Starwars > you 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (30. Oktober 2008)

heil saytan, dem dunklen, bösen, neu-köllner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , Imperator, bin dann mal wech noch für Schule lernen cucu..-.-'


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> heil saytan, dem dunklen, bösen, neu-köllner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


öhm
musst du für morgen lernen oder für Montag?


----------



## Tupac 2 (30. Oktober 2008)

Bitte klicken! DANKE^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Bitte klicken! DANKE^^


^WIE GEIL IST DAS DENN BITTE?


----------



## Tupac 2 (30. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ^WIE GEIL IST DAS DENN BITTE?




Findens du dass Lied auch super ? XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Bitte klicken! DANKE^^


... bwahahaha xD


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Findens du dass Lied auch super ? XD


Aber wie
Karel gott mit bushido gibts was besseres?


----------



## Lurock (30. Oktober 2008)

Ohaa, ist es also auch zu euch durchgesickert... >.>   =P


----------



## Tabuno (30. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 4,2k sinds oder? Nya, lang her...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja die zeiten ändern sich... nun ist es eben der Star Wars Thread... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> tja die zeiten ändern sich... nun ist es eben der Star Wars Thread...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was hast du gegen Star Wars??


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> tja die zeiten ändern sich... nun ist es eben der Star Wars Thread...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bring n anderes thema un ich bin dabei =P

(bin immer noch star wars fan, aber ma was abseits wäre nice^^)


----------



## Tabuno (30. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen Star Wars??


nix ich mag star wars aber jeden tag über star wars reden wirdn bissl naja... °_°


----------



## Lurock (30. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen Star Wars??


Nö, aber das was ihr hier macht hat wenig mit Star Wars zu tun...
George Lucas würde euch für das Gefasel nen Roundhousekick verpassen! =P


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nix ich mag star wars aber jeden tag über star wars reden wirdn bissl naja... °_°


Ich hab derzeit 6 Star Wars spiele aufen rechner und zocke sie und mir wird nicht langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Freue mich derbst auf SW:TOR

@ Lurock: Den großteil hat Saytan zu verantworten

War nicht Karel Gott der Sänger des Biene Maja songs? (*schreckliche Erinnerungen hat*


----------



## Tabuno (30. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab derzeit 6 Star Wars spiele aufen rechner und zocke sie und mir wird nicht langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja, ich geh ins forum ahh, star wars heil blabla... das nervt langsam kkthxbye
öffnet euch doch son star wars fan fred oder so


----------



## Tabuno (30. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nö, aber das was ihr hier macht hat wenig mit Star Wars zu tun...
> George Lucas würde euch für das Gefasel nen Roundhousekick verpassen! =P


Ich glaube Chuck Norris ist schneller


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja, ich geh ins forum ahh, star wars heil blabla... das nervt langsam kkthxbye
> öffnet euch doch son star wars fan fred oder so


Ich schrei kein Star Wars Heil o.O
Aber andere Frage: hast du ein anderes Thema?


----------



## Tabuno (30. Oktober 2008)

ne guck jetzt tv guck nachher nochmal vorbei^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt geht mir das Lied nichtmehr aus den Ohren >>
Ich würde gerne wissen was Saytan dazu sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (30. Oktober 2008)

tV....olol nub sicher postars obwohl das ja schon aus ist^^

<-----Need new germanys next Topmodel season!!


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> War nicht Karel Gott der Sänger des Biene Maja songs? (*schreckliche Erinnerungen hat*


ja ist es :>


und ich ääähmm...hau lieber wieder ab nä?lalalalal *pfeif*

achja:kaerl gott und bushido ftw!


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ja ist es :>
> 
> 
> und ich ääähmm...hau lieber wieder ab nä?lalalalal *pfeif*
> ...


du haust net ab! bleibst hier
Omg Karel gott und Bushido geil^^


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> du haust net ab! bleibst hier
> Omg Karel gott und Bushido geil^^


Irgendwie hab ich das schon gesagt als das album rauskam ,erst jetzt wirds bemerkt wenn das video rauskommt ^^

ne was soll ich den hier?Ich zieh mir nochmal 8 blickwinkel rein ^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

*reinschweb mit nem Independence day untertassenraumschiffdingens und n paar städte wegputz*


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich das schon gesagt als das album rauskam ,erst jetzt wirds bemerkt wenn das video rauskommt ^^
> 
> ne was soll ich den hier?Ich zieh mir nochmal 8 blickwinkel rein ^^


Ziehst du dir den Film nochmal rein weil du ihn noch nicht verstanden hast oder weil er dir gefällt?
Apropos: Saytan, es gibt aufständige gegen uns^^


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *reinschweb mit nem Independence day untertassenraumschiffdingens und n paar städte wegputz*


Außerirdische?
*abknall*pew pew


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ziehst du dir den Film nochmal rein weil du ihn noch nicht verstanden hast oder weil er dir gefällt?
> Apropos: Saytan, es gibt aufständige gegen uns^^


weil der mir gefällt.Nur schade das der ambulance wagen ausgerutscht ist -.-
Wo aufständige?Machen die ne demo?
*molotwococktail bereit mach*


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> weil der mir gefällt.Nur schade das der ambulance wagen ausgerutscht ist -.-





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieso wusste ich das es kommt? hmmm...

Irgendwie gefällt mir das Lied. Hmm nicht gut, will kein Rap suchti werden^^


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wieso wusste ich das es kommt? hmmm...
> ...


weil du hellseher bist?
Hexe!Scheiterhaufen!


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> weil du hellseher bist?
> Hexe!Scheiterhaufen!


Besonders Hexe >>
Außerdem: Die macht kann alles :-)


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

wir ham ne hexe gefuden! dürfn wir sie verbrennen?


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wir ham ne hexe gefuden! dürfn wir sie verbrennen?


Ich bin keine hexe, wenn dann Hexenmeister ><
Und das bin ich auch net. Habe es nur geahnt, da ich das abgeleitet habe aus Saytans sätzen die er schreibt und von Leuten aus der Klasse die das auch gedacht haben^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

hey ich habe nen 70er be wl^^

und nein der wird net verbrannt der verbrennt andere


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey ich habe nen 70er be wl^^
> 
> und nein der wird net verbrannt der verbrennt andere


Siehste da ist die hexe^^
Nein.
VERDAAAAAAMT warum antwortet PC Games Hardware net :/ will endlich wissen warum dat Spiel net läuft.


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

nix hexe HEXER wenn schon denn schon

und zu nr2 kann cih nur sagn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Siehste da ist die hexe^^
> Nein.
> VERDAAAAAAMT warum antwortet PC Games Hardware net :/ will endlich wissen warum dat Spiel net läuft.


Lass deinen zorn raus,lass deinen hass fließen!
Töte ihn!


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Lass deinen zorn raus,lass deinen hass fließen!
> Töte ihn!


Wen? Manoroth? o.O


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Öhm eiognetlich ja aber sorry war son reflex,verstehst schon ne?


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Öhm eiognetlich ja aber sorry war son reflex,verstehst schon ne?


aso :-)
naja spiel mal ROM weiter :-)


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

davon würd ich dir abraten. wäre seeehr ungesund für dich, deine nachkommen und deine sämtlichen freunde und verwanten


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> davon würd ich dir abraten. wäre seeehr ungesund für dich, deine nachkommen und deine sämtlichen freunde und verwanten


Ich tue dir nichts.


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich tue dir nichts.


Angsthase pfeffernase morgen kommt der osterhase !


Razyl hat schiss schiss schiss razyl hat angst lalalaa


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Angsthase pfeffernase morgen kommt der osterhase !
> 
> 
> Razyl hat schiss schiss schiss razyl hat angst lalalaa



du scheinst deinen ehemaligen schüler in den tod schickn zu wollen wie mir scheint Oo


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du scheinst deinen ehemaligen schüler in den tod schickn zu wollen wie mir scheint Oo


Irgendwie mir auch. o.O
wieso eignetlich ehemalig?


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du scheinst deinen ehemaligen schüler in den tod schickn zu wollen wie mir scheint Oo


Teil der ausbildung zum mucha..ich mein sith !Seine ausbildung nicht komplett ist


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Teil der ausbildung zum mucha..ich mein sith !Seine ausbildung nicht komplett ist


Irgendwas irritiert mich an den Satz. hmmm


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwas irritiert mich an den Satz. hmmm


Nein nein du sollst kein anschlag auf die rebellen machen!
Ich lass das auch mal unkommentiert.


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

wenn sterben teil der ausbildung is, dann weiss ich jetzt wiso es so wehnige sith gibt (auch wenn unser imperium immer weiter wächst^^)


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Nein nein du sollst kein anschlag auf die rebellen machen!
> Ich lass das auch mal unkommentiert.


Genau dafür gibts die Brille oder Dracun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bild weiterhin die Lehrlinge aus :/ die sich gegenseitig umbringen :/


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Dracun hat mir großen dienst erwiesen.

Ausserdem gibts genug sith nur manchmal muss man sich doch auch opfern,oder nicht?

Habt ihr euch die 2 Videos von nuserer gruppe angeschaut mädels?


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> die sich gegenseitig umbringen :/


Ach du bist schuld?Stirb qualvoll!


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Dracun hat mir großen dienst erwiesen.
> 
> Ausserdem gibts genug sith nur manchmal muss man sich doch auch opfern,oder nicht?
> 
> Habt ihr euch die 2 Videos von nuserer gruppe angeschaut mädels?


Ich opfere mich net. Bin ja net blöde o.O
Ja habe ich mir, aber ich bin kein Mädel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Saytan: nein bin ich net, aber die werfen sich gegenseitig die Lichtschwerter zu was nicht immer gut ausgeht


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin eurem Verein auch mal beigetreten ^^

ich bin seit kotor böse ^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich bin eurem Verein auch mal beigetreten ^^
> 
> ich bin seit kotor böse ^^



recht so^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich bin eurem Verein auch mal beigetreten ^^
> 
> ich bin seit kotor böse ^^


erst seit Kotor?
Hmm naja dann Herzlich Willkommen *cookies, lichtschwert, robe reich*.
Siehste Saytan, da ist wer der sich opfern kann^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Argh sry for Doppelpost, Browser hat gehangen  :/


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Argh sry for Doppelpost, Browser hat gehangen  :/



doppelpost? TÖTET IHN!!! oder besser opfert ihn!!!


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> doppelpost? TÖTET IHN!!! oder besser opfert ihn!!!


WIESO IMMER ICH?
Man -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> WIESO IMMER ICH?
> Man -.-


du ziehst doubleposts und opferungen magisch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du ziehst doubleposts und opferungen magisch an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am besten ich quäle sie mit Hello Kitty Online


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab ne idee!

Scheiterhaufen+Todesstern+Opfern+Töten und zum krönenden abschluss Hello kitty!

Bin ich nicht genialß


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich hab ne idee!
> 
> Scheiterhaufen+Todesstern+Opfern+Töten und zum krönenden abschluss Hello kitty!
> 
> Bin ich nicht genialß



das ganze is ja ganz ok aba hello kitty? si das net n bisserl übertriebn?


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das ganze is ja ganz ok aba hello kitty? si das net n bisserl übertriebn?


Bistn sith oder ne pussy?


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich lass mich aber net opfern das das klar ist!


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich lass mich aber net opfern das das klar ist!


hat da grad jemand was gesagt?*dynamit und bomben einpack*Manoroth hast du die fernbedienung mit dem roten knopf wie im todesstern+den sm gürtel für die bomben?


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

ich bin n sith aba hello kitty? das is sogar mir zu hart...


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich wär ja sowieso für Barbies Ponnyhof Unleashed... das ist viel grausamer


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hat da grad jemand was gesagt?*dynamit und bomben einpack*Manoroth hast du die fernbedienung mit dem roten knopf wie im todesstern+den sm gürtel für die bomben?



jup liegt alles bereit


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich bin n sith aba hello kitty? das is sogar mir zu hart...


na dan:*maonorth sw:tor geb* spiel das schön


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Bööh immer mich umbringen. Dann verlass ich euch lieber und lebe mein leben ohne Siths 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

nene Razyl net nötig

wir opfern dich schon net

wir nehmen n paar hundert andere menschen dann geht des schon


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nene Razyl net nötig
> 
> wir opfern dich schon net
> 
> wir nehmen n paar hundert andere menschen dann geht des schon


Dat sagst du aber was sagt der andere dazu?


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich opfer jetzt mich dem Gott des Schlafes ^^

Noch ein  Rebellenfeindliches nächtle euch allen ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich hau mich ebenfalls hin.
Saytan wird mir zu exzentrisch da in seinen Todesstern wahn.


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hau mich ebenfalls hin.
> Saytan wird mir zu exzentrisch da in seinen Todesstern wahn.



gn8

und saytan... naja n imperator muss etwas.. seltsam sein^^


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hau mich ebenfalls hin.
> Saytan wird mir zu exzentrisch da in seinen Todesstern wahn.


Manoroth?hab ich da was überhörtoder möchte jemand getodessternt werden?^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

er hat net ganz unrecht aber wie gesacht: n imperator MUSS etwas.. speziell sein

Edit: getodessternt is jetzt mein neues lieblingswort^^


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> er hat net ganz unrecht aber wie gesacht: n imperator MUSS etwas.. speziell sein


das hab ich auch überhört?
Macht unendliche MAAAAACHTTT!
*bzd bzddd BzZzzzDdd zzumu zzmzmzmzm*


Noch was?


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> das hab ich auch überhört?
> Macht unendliche MAAAAACHTTT!
> *bzd bzddd BzZzzzDdd zzumu zzmzmzmzm*
> 
> ...



jup

ich baue meinen eigenen todesstern^^


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup
> 
> ich baue meinen eigenen todesstern^^


Gibts nicht,ich hab pläne ausserdem hat sich son murloc als todesstern pilot bei mir beworben dachte ist son seriöser naja am ende wars kel jetzt gibts nur noch 2 Planeten,also wenn du einen baust,kannst du dich nicht verstecken kollege.

Ich geh mal meine seuche bissel ordnen.

Wenn du dich jetzt von mri abwendest mach ich ne anzeige weil du mein wort getodessternt abgezogen hast !
Du wirst pleite sein.Microsoft kansnte schließen und geld für todesstern hast eh nicht,du kannst ihn eh nicht bauen weil die pläne in meinem gehirn sind!


----------



## Rhokan (30. Oktober 2008)

Was hat der schöne Todesstern neben diesen zwei silikonmuskel mädels da in saytans sig zu suchen?


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

wiso denn verstecken? wir sind gleichberechtigte partner und als solcher hab ciha cuh das recht auf nen eigenen todesstern.. *schmoll*

und ich hab meine eigenen pläne gemacht

und das du kel schon wider amok laufn gelassen hast... der gehört endgültig entsorgt


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Was hat der schöne Todesstern neben diesen zwei silikonmuskel mädels da in saytans sig zu suchen?


Danke für das Kompliment mein lieber,
Die dunkle seite stark in dir ist!
Keks?
laserschwert?
Willst sith werden?


----------



## Rhokan (30. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Danke für das Kompliment mein lieber,
> Die dunkle seite stark in dir ist!
> Keks?
> laserschwert?
> Willst sith werden?



Kommt jetzt auf die Kekssorte an.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso denn verstecken? wir sind gleichberechtigte partner und als solcher hab ciha cuh das recht auf nen eigenen todesstern.. *schmoll*
> 
> und ich hab meine eigenen pläne gemacht
> 
> und das du kel schon wider amok laufn gelassen hast... der gehört endgültig entsorgt


ja ich dache istn murloc kann ich doch nicht wissen,ich weiss alles nur auf kel fall ich immer rein -.-

Nein du darfst keinen bauen weil ich ihn zerstören werde wenn dus tuhst.Meiner ist ultimtiv und der beste todesstern den es gab.Darth sidious billigk opie ist billig.

Und nein deine pläne sind ein todesei oder sowas ich habs mir angeguckt ,noch viel zu lernen du hast für son bau


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt auf die Kekssorte an.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir haben alles!was wollen sie?


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

mein todessternn ist schon beinahe fertig und den lasse ich net zerstören!

wiso willste jetzt mit mir stunk anfangen?^^


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mein todessternn ist schon beinahe fertig und den lasse ich net zerstören!
> 
> wiso willste jetzt mit mir stunk anfangen?^^


*auf dein todesstern ziel*
*roten knopf drück*
Bum
Erledigt

Weil du kein recht hast einen todesstern zu bauen!
Du willst mich verraten!Ahhh!


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

nein will cih net will nur auch so ne dolle raumstation zum rumgondeln und rumballern ham... und das was du zerschtört hast war blos n papbild^^


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nein will cih net will nur auch so ne dolle raumstation zum rumgondeln und rumballern ham... und das was du zerschtört hast war blos n papbild^^


*2. 3. 4. 5. und 6. todesstern mit selbstmordattentäöter sith in luftfliegne lass und somit gibt es nur noch einen planeten.*
Ach crap der letzte planet der ausser erde noch übrig war war dein todesstern versteckt?Ach fuck jetzt gibts nur noch einen planet.
Ahh kel ist wieder schuld!

Kannst mir nicht wenigstens vorher sagen das der 2. planet der noch exestiert dein versteckter todesstern ist?super,worüber regieren wir jetzt?Über nen verseuchten planeten.Du musstest die erde ja verseuchen -.-


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

ne war er net^^ mein todesstern is fertig und einsatz bereit^^

und dein todesstern kann nix gegen ihn machn der hat nen viel zu guten schutzschild

du hast net an alles gedacht^^


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne war er net^^ mein todesstern is fertig und einsatz bereit^^
> 
> und dein todesstern kann nix gegen ihn machn der hat nen viel zu guten schutzschild
> 
> du hast net an alles gedacht^^


Doch.Meiner ist der beste todesstern und wrude darauf programmiert stärker  als jedes schutzschild zusein er passt sich an.
Das geile ist ich brauch den todesstern nichtmal dafür.*saytan uakbar von weiten hör,manoroths todesstern explodiert von innen*Da siehste mal
*kel wieder einstell*

kel schau jetzt darfste blöd rumballern!

*kel zerstört die letzten stern und planeten die übrig sind auch erde*

Ach crap.

Und daran bist jetzt nur du schuld,dass wir nichts zu regieren haben.


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

tja aba mein sternchen hat er net erwischt^^ der hat n tarnfeldgenerator und is deshalb net zu sehn^^

und falls du ncoh lange rumballerst wird dein todesstern getodessternt2


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tja aba mein sternchen hat er net erwischt^^ der hat n tarnfeldgenerator und is deshalb net zu sehn^^
> 
> und falls du ncoh lange rumballerst wird dein todesstern getodessternt2


Schaffste nicht,dein todesstern ist weg es gibt nichts mehr,weil meiner erkennt auch tarnfelder und kel hat alles und jeden den es gibt zerstört es gibt rein gar nichts.Nichtmal sonne und mond.Alles weg.Komplett weg nichts gar nichts nimmal sterne NICHTS!

Aber zumglück hab ich ja noch meine selbstgezüchtete genital armee!Muahahah ich gebe dir jetzt die chance mit mir über die genital armee zu herrschen!

*kel bekommt auszeichnung*
Kel'thuzad,sehr gut du waren!


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

behalt deine genital armee...

ich hab n ordentlicher teil der bevölkerung des universums (so ca. 2 millionen leute) auf meinem todesstern2 und bin am planeten wider aufbaun.

ach ja ich bin atm auf deinem todesstern und sobald cih maml den weg zum kontrollraum gefunden habe brutzle ich kel weg. dann is endgültig ruhe mit dem deppen


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> behalt deine genital armee...
> 
> ich hab n ordentlicher teil der bevölkerung des universums (so ca. 2 millionen leute) auf meinem todesstern2 und bin am planeten wider aufbaun.
> 
> ach ja ich bin atm auf deinem todesstern und sobald cih maml den weg zum kontrollraum gefunden habe brutzle ich kel weg. dann is endgültig ruhe mit dem deppen


Nein du bist nicht in meinen weil du absofort als feind zählst und abgebrutzelt bist nud alle sind vernichtet  kel hat alles zerstört.Kel ich bitte dich töte noch einmal seinen todesstern 2 den es nicht mehr gibt.

Siehs ein ich hab damals verloren und jetzt du.Ich hab das alles geplant.Die macht sagte mir das du mich verraten wirst.Kel ist der treuste!
Die 2 millinoen auf deinem möchtegern todesstern sind alle infiziert und da es kein labor mehr gibt und kein gegenmittel hahahahahah

Ich hab alle sith bei mir versteckt muahahahha akademie im todesstern!

Siehs ein verloren du hast,naja ich ja eignetlich auch,was soll ich den machen wenn alles zerstört ist.Okay auf ein letztes wollen wir zusammen kel dem Huren*** der schuld ist vernichten?Wie früher?Wir haben eh nichts mehr zu regieren und todesstern ohne zerstörbare planeten ist öde


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Wir beide haben das Imperium von innen zerstört na super -.-
razyl schicken wir trotzdem in den selbstmord!Muahahahahahaha


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

1. hab ich das gegenmittel kommplett neu entdeckt und ihnen schon lange verabreicht und ich will dich net als feind und werde dich nie verraten. ich habe lediglich mein teil zur erhaltung unserer untertanen beigetragen. und kel ist ne gefahr für alle! und damit meine ciha cuh dich!


----------



## Saytan (31. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> 1. hab ich das gegenmittel kommplett neu entdeckt und ihnen schon lange verabreicht und ich will dich net als feind und werde dich nie verraten. ich habe lediglich mein teil zur erhaltung unserer untertanen beigetragen. und kel ist ne gefahr für alle! und damit meine ciha cuh dich!


das sogenannte gegentmittel kann man nur bekommen wenn man jemanden opfert der aus der erde die unoten abschlachtet und deren blut nimmt da es keine erde  mehr gibt und u es selbst geholt hast biste auch infiziert.tadaaa affe.Zum glück hab ich ja noch das gegenmittel :>

Dein todesstern ist down habs gefourhittet.Endgültig aus,finito basta


Ausserdem haben wir kein imperium mehr also sith sind schüler und genitale sind langweilig

nenn mir 10 brauchbare gründe warum kel ne bedrohung ist


----------



## Saytan (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe ne idee!!!!

Wir waten bis sw:tor draußen ist und schmuggel uns mit hilfe meines todessterns und dem grünen schalter ins spiel und übernehmen da alles ,a wie wärs=


----------



## Manoroth (31. Oktober 2008)

ne mein todesstern kannste net zerstören wegen dem schild.

und bald haben wir wider planeten zum zerstören

habe schon wider 3 gebaut und bin fleissig am leute klonen


hab kel übrigens mittlerweile gefunden und gegrillt. den sind wir los


----------



## Saytan (31. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne mein todesstern kannste net zerstören wegen dem schild.
> 
> und bald haben wir wider planeten zum zerstören
> 
> ...


nein du kansnt ihn nicht finden dertodesstenr hat dich gegrillt.Feind alarm usw.Und ich sagte mein todesstern strahl passt sich deinem schidl an und durchdringt es und man kann keine neuen planeten baune nur meschanische.Du bist endgültig down.IHc hatte das alles geplant weil die macht mri sagte du verrätst mich,obwohl die macht wars nicht es war razyl

aso ich dufte das gar nicht sagen oO
ahja und das er sich nun vor dir in wow verstekt darf ich glaub ich auch nicht sagen oO

Achja der kommt am 13.11 oder sowas,da wird er sich zum erkennen geben angeblich guten job usw


----------



## Manoroth (31. Oktober 2008)

ich kann dir einen grund nennen wiso kel ne bedrohung war: er hat ALLES zerstört. wiso sollte er vor dir halt machn? oder vor mir? oder vor deinem todesstern?


----------



## Saytan (31. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich kann dir einen grund nennen wiso kel ne bedrohung war: er hat ALLES zerstört. wiso sollte er vor dir halt machn? oder vor mir? oder vor deinem todesstern?


Er kann meinne nicht zersötren,die strahlen kann man nicht reindrehen usw.Und mich kanner nicht killn

hab son schöne fernbedienung.Knopf drücken schau *knopf drücK* dan bin ich ihn....verdammt!


----------



## Manoroth (31. Oktober 2008)

mein schild is net zu durchdringen auch wenn dein strahl sich anpasst. er ist so stark das du net genug energie hast den zu durchdringen

und ja die planeten sind mechanisch aba ich hab noch erde ausm all gesammelt und damit pflanzen agepflanzt wird also alles sehr hübsch


----------



## Manoroth (31. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Er kann meinne nicht zersötren,die strahlen kann man nicht reindrehen usw.Und mich kanner nicht killn
> 
> hab son schöne fernbedienung.Knopf drücken schau *knopf drücK* dan bin ich ihn....verdammt!



was is passiert?^^


----------



## Saytan (31. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mein schild is net zu durchdringen auch wenn dein strahl sich anpasst. er ist so stark das du net genug energie hast den zu durchdringen
> 
> und ja die planeten sind mechanisch aba ich hab noch erde ausm all gesammelt und damit pflanzen agepflanzt wird also alles sehr hübsch


Du kansnt auf maschiene nicht wachsen lassen man!


Und dein todesstern kansnt du nicht besser als meinen machen weil meiner so krass ist das du ihn nicht besser machen kannst.Mein strahl ist der stärkst gewesen als es onch universum gab usw.Jetzt gibts keine konkurenzz und sdie materialien kansnte auch nicth haben.

Dein scheiß krüppel todesstern ist weg.Und ich warte auf sw:tor und vermassel euch da das leben! Muahahahahaa

solange verzieh ich mich in todestern und flieg im nichts rum!

Imperiums hymne:

Imperium hymne

und abhau:

Imperiales abhauen


----------



## Saytan (31. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was is passiert?^^


ich hab mich geselowned und kel in luft gejagt.naja zum glück hat blizz so eingestellt das das nichts mit der geschcithe zu tuhen hat und er immer wieder spawnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Oktober 2008)

dein laser mag das stärkste sein aba meinen schild kriegt er trotzdem net klein

und die materialien stelle ich selber her, indem ich die partikel aus dem weltraum sammle die von den zerstörten planeten/sonnen etc noch übrig sind

und auf die metall planeten hau cih n packen erde drauf und dann wächst da auhc zeugs


----------



## Saytan (31. Oktober 2008)

Deathstar!

Abspann bb bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## Saytan (31. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dein laser mag das stärkste sein aba meinen schild kriegt er trotzdem net klein
> 
> und die materialien stelle ich selber her, indem ich die partikel aus dem weltraum sammle die von den zerstörten planeten/sonnen etc noch übrig sind
> 
> und auf die metall planeten hau cih n packen erde drauf und dann wächst da auhc zeugs


checks es ist NICHTS übrig meine kel klone und respawns haben alles vernicthet was es gab selbstk leinsten partikelchen.
Und dein schild istk apputt wiel mein laser alle schilde vernichtet.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Oktober 2008)

gn8 und schau zu das du meine neuen planeten net rammst wärend dem du rumgondelst


----------



## Manoroth (31. Oktober 2008)

sogar kleinste atome reichen mir und die kannste net vernichten

und nein mein schild kannste net durchdringen. lass mir doch eifnach meinen eigenen todesstern du kommplexhaufn-.-


----------



## Saytan (31. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gn8 und schau zu das du meine neuen planeten net rammst wärend dem du rumgondelst


alle deine planeten sind vernichtet ausserdem könnte ich ihn doch gar nichts rammeln meine fresse

*auf knopf drück*deine scheiß raumfähre die nichtmehr da ist nochmal explodiert von innen.Ich hab alles geplöant wie gesagt vorbei endgültig hallas basta usw


----------



## Saytan (31. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sogar kleinste atome reichen mir und die kannste net vernichten
> 
> und nein mein schild kannste net durchdringen. lass mir doch eifnach meinen eigenen todesstern du kommplexhaufn-.-


Es gibt nur einen und dein schild ist weg er bringt dir nichs wenn ich den stern von innen platze lasse.Bye winke winke Erzfeind du tot bist jetzt.Hahahahaaaa



noch miriaden mal auf dein scheiß nicht exestierenden planeten baller und nochmal nichts da ist

außerdem sind ALLE siths komplett mir unterlegen.Also alle die bei dir sind werden zu verrätern schließen deine schilde und nochmal alle kill+dei sith hab eh noch da paar! schluss zuende!


----------



## Manoroth (31. Oktober 2008)

du komst auch net durch den schild also kannste ihn auch net von innen platzen lassn-.-

also gibs einfach auf und gondle dumm im zeugs rum cih baue meine planeten wider auf und dieses mal mit den selben schilden. dann kann cih mein eigenes imperium aufbaun wenn du nur immer alles kaputt machst-.-


----------



## Saytan (31. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du komst auch net durch den schild also kannste ihn auch net von innen platzen lassn-.-
> 
> also gibs einfach auf und gondle dumm im zeugs rum cih baue meine planeten wider auf und dieses mal mit den selben schilden. dann kann cih mein eigenes imperium aufbaun wenn du nur immer alles kaputt machst-.-


Meine fresse udk nasst nichts bauen weil kel überall rumschießt und ich war als deiner gebaut wurde mit den sith verrätern drin ausserdem hast du die reingelassen kollege und die seuche ist uach mein bimbo und alle menschen die es gab waren mit microchips ausgestattet du kansnt nichts aufbauen aus  nichts!


----------



## Saytan (31. Oktober 2008)

*ultimative laseratomraketenbomben und ultra mega galatica strahlen rumschieß bum bum bum bum bum alles as es gbit verncihte*mit atomsaugr alle atome aufsaug*

kel'tuzhad lauf amok!


----------



## Manoroth (31. Oktober 2008)

meine schilde kriegsteauch mit kernwaffen net kaputt und jetzt gn8 bin pennen


----------



## Saytan (31. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> meine schilde kriegsteauch mit kernwaffen net kaputt und jetzt gn8 bin pennen


doch krieg ich,weil dein schidl von aussen ist es ist unlogisch shcild vonn innen von mir aus exestiert dein schild aber das drinne alles kapputt und supernova fertig schluss du bist auch tot !


----------



## Manitu2007 (31. Oktober 2008)

Moin Leutz, 

wer schaut alles gerade die Scream Awards auf Pro7??

Echt geile Show

Stan Lee, Wes Craven und Co geben sich die KLinke in die Hand

Sehenswert für Comic und SiFi Fans


----------



## Sebbo07 (31. Oktober 2008)

Tagchen,
ich denk mal ich bin der lezte unter den Nachtschwärmern? ^.^


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2008)

Call of Duty ist enttrohnt, lang lebe Brother In Arms!!!
ähm guten abend


----------



## Rhokan (31. Oktober 2008)

noamd razyl


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt muss ich BIA nochmal durchspielen, verdammt aber auch :/


----------



## Rhokan (31. Oktober 2008)

wieso nochmal?


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> wieso nochmal?


Weils so toll war :-) Allein die Zwischensequenzen sind nen Oscar wert

Irgendwie nicht viel los hier, schade aber auch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2008)

guden abend... scheint net viel los zu sein heute... zieht ihr um die häuser und gebt den kindern saures oder wie^^


----------



## Tabuno (31. Oktober 2008)

bei mir haben nur 2 geklingelt  und namd all


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bei mir haben nur 2 geklingelt  und namd all


hast dun glück^^
den kleinen kindern habsch immer was gegeben, auch wenns genervt hat.
dann standen so 3 ~ 13jährige vor der tür. hab mich veralbert gefühlt :\
hab die erstma "angelacht" und dann sauergurken gegeben... die kommen glaub ich net mehr


----------



## Falathrim (31. Oktober 2008)

OTTO WAALKES IST GOTT! xD

*sing* Dieser Keks wird kein leichter sein, dieser Keks wird steinig und schwer *sing*


----------



## Tabuno (31. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hast dun glück^^
> den kleinen kindern habsch immer was gegeben, auch wenns genervt hat.
> dann standen so 3 ~ 13jährige vor der tür. hab mich veralbert gefühlt :\
> hab die erstma "angelacht" und dann sauergurken gegeben... die kommen glaub ich net mehr


joa und ich wohn in der hauptstadt ;P


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> joa und ich wohn in der hauptstadt ;P


ahjo und weiter? ziehn die bei euch nur marodierend durch die straßen? =P


----------



## Tabuno (31. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ahjo und weiter? ziehn die bei euch nur marodierend durch die straßen? =P


naja ich wohn ja nicht wirklich zentral in berlin und mir wars eh wayne als meine eltern noch da waren aber die waren dann weg und dann musst ich die süßigkeiten geben aber hat dann einglück keiner mehr geklingelt *puhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## Tan (1. November 2008)

boa, ich hab angst, ich guck grad freddy vs jason ;(

guckt den noch wer?


----------



## Falathrim (1. November 2008)

Ich bin zu zart besaitet für Horrorfilme...hab nur den Anfang durchgehalten, jetzt guck ich South Park...is auch geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Freddy vs. Jason ist kein Horrorfilm sondern eine Splatterkomödie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (1. November 2008)

Reicht für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (1. November 2008)

naaaacht ;D


----------



## Rondar (1. November 2008)

Tja was habe ich großes gerade zu tun nicht viel diesen Thread entdeckt und mal was hinterlass.
Und nebenbei mal wieder Wow neuinstalliert und den ach so tollen Patch downloaden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und an all die anderen die noch wach sind ein Hallo.


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. November 2008)

Guts nächtle ^^


uhh ganz doll viel dota zocken ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Nabend ihr Nasen


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

guden abend^^


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Ich erwache auch mal aus den Kugelhagel.
Guten abend


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Ha sogar erfolgreich alle "FÖRST!!!111!!!"1212371t24128648976451 *Intelligenz über Bord schmeiß* " Schreier fertig gemacht :-D


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ha sogar erfolgreich alle "FÖRST!!!111!!!"1212371t24128648976451 *Intelligenz über Bord schmeiß* " Schreier fertig gemacht :-D


ähm? hä?


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Na bevor irgendwer gekommen wär mit "Tante Edith Schreit: FÖRST!!!!"111122120812z523iotrn" unter dem ersten Post des Abends hab ichs mal gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Na bevor irgendwer gekommen wär mit "Tante Edith Schreit: FÖRST!!!!"111122120812z523iotrn" unter dem ersten Post des Abends hab ichs mal gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sowas mach ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Na bevor irgendwer gekommen wär mit "Tante Edith Schreit: FÖRST!!!!"111122120812z523iotrn" unter dem ersten Post des Abends hab ichs mal gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, wer im nachtschwärmer mit first kommt, den würde ich eh ignorieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Gibt aber genug... eh... unnnette Leute...


----------



## Der Orc (1. November 2008)

hallo


----------



## Manoroth (1. November 2008)

juutn abend


----------



## Der Orc (1. November 2008)

ohman pro7 macht sich voll lächerlich mit schlag den raab.. 
waren grad beide in nem überdimensionalen hamsterad am laufen, und der stefan hat ganz unauffällig 2 umdrehungen für eine bekommen, 
wobei der durchtrainierte gegner nur 1 bekommen hat.. echt lächerlich..


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

sowas guck ich eh net :S


----------



## Der Orc (1. November 2008)

ich schaus ja aus purer langeweile.. ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sowas guck ich eh net :S


Du guckst das Supertalent mit den komischen typen da?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du guckst das Supertalent mit den komischen typen da?


als ob -.-' ^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. November 2008)

wat habter gestern(halloween) so gemacht?


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wat habter gestern(halloween) so gemacht?


Öhm nicht viel^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Ich schau mir wie jedes Jahr "Die lustige Welt der Tiere" an... DAS ist noch Unterhaltung


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich schau mir wie jedes Jahr "Die lustige Welt der Tiere" an... DAS ist noch Unterhaltung


Klingt lustig.
Aber irgendwie grad kB Fernsehen zu gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was hat denn Manoroth gemacht an Halloween?


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2008)

ohh hier wird schlag den raab fertig gemacht und ich hab alle sendungen geguckt und guck grad die 13te naja geilste sendung der welt egal ob das bissl fake is oda net jedenfalls war stefan schneller 100% in diesem rad^^


----------



## Rhokan (1. November 2008)

was musste der raab nochmal alles essen?


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2008)

diese 3 menüs kb jetzt alles auf zu zählen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

tabuno: btw nette sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tabuno: btw nette sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab jetzt mal eben nochmal das nervige achievement entfernt auch wenns diese 0815 smileys  sind gefällts mir jetzt mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Verdammt!!
Warum muss Brother in Arms so geil sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (1. November 2008)

> diese 3 menüs kb jetzt alles auf zu zählen^^



das erste war aus keine ahnung-avocado-marzipan-senf, das zweite aus mango-hering-knoblauch (?) und das dritte aus gouda und so, ka


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2008)

mango-hering-knoblauch-ei und ich  bin jetzt weiter gucken bis nachher^^ zur nächsten werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (1. November 2008)

me too : D


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

*pfeifend durch den Thread geh*
Hmm kein Thema da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Reden wir über Brilles grüne Brille?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

was gibtsn darüber zu reden?^^


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Na das die so grün ist!


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Na das die so grün ist!


die ist biologisch abbaubar <.<


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die ist biologisch abbaubar <.<


Tomaten sind biologisch abbaubar aber brillen?Nö,das ist bestimmt son scout teil


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die ist biologisch abbaubar <.<





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Apropos: Guten Abend Saytan. 
Und Jetzt, kannst du was ich schreibe nimmer ändern^^
A) Saytan du bist echt komisch
 Saytan, du bist irgendwie ein wenig verrückt und machtgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Tomaten sind biologisch abbaubar aber brillen?Nö,das ist bestimmt son scout teil


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMC71WZeo78


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct!

Warum komisch?
Warum machtgeil?
Warum verrückt?

Verrückt muss ich ja als imperator sein.


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> You are correct!
> 
> Warum komisch?
> Warum machtgeil?
> ...


Wenn ich richtig liege, warum hast du dann den fast identischen Text im grp. forum geändert? 
und ja du bist irgendwie komisch, siehe das Gruppenbild.


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig liege, warum hast du dann den fast identischen Text im grp. forum geändert?
> und ja du bist irgendwie komisch, siehe das Gruppenbild.


Ich hab nichts geändert,das war die dunkle macht die deine hand führte xD


ja ne gruppenbild ist doch geil?
da stimmt ihr mir siths zu oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ja ne gruppenbild ist doch geil?
> da stimmt ihr mir siths zu oder?


ja, aber obs passt ist was ganz anderes x_X


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts geändert,das war die dunkle macht die deine hand führte xD
> 
> 
> ja ne gruppenbild ist doch geil?
> da stimmt ihr mir siths zu oder?


Naja saytan naja... es passt mal absolut gar nicht zu Star Wars...
George würde dich umbringen wenn er da sehen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2008)

rofl spiel 3 wird wiederholt wie geil^^
ok ich glaub das interessiert euch net aber trotzdem lolig


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> rofl spiel 3 wird wiederholt wie geil^^
> ok ich glaub das interessiert euch net aber trotzdem lolig


Um dir Gewissheit zu geben:
Nein mich interessiert das net. Mich hat dieser Raab noch nie interessiert, finde den irgendwie gar nicht witzig :/
Aber ok wer ihn mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Um dir Gewissheit zu geben:
> Nein mich interessiert das net. Mich hat dieser Raab noch nie interessiert, finde den irgendwie gar nicht witzig :/
> Aber ok wer ihn mag
> 
> ...


das einzige was ich witzig finde sind die tv total nippel dinger. das wars aber auch schon.


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja saytan naja... es passt mal absolut gar nicht zu Star Wars...
> George würde dich umbringen wenn er da sehen könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Soll ichs etwa austauschen? -.-


----------



## Rhokan (1. November 2008)

breeeeeeee

doofe werbung


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Titten sind nicht alles...


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> breeeeeeee
> 
> doofe werbung


webe^^


----------



## Rhokan (1. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Titten sind nicht alles...



Das halte ich mal für ein Gerücht


> webe^^



thx


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Typisch Unterschichtenmann... tss...


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Das halte ich mal für ein Gerücht


das sie das wiederholt haben is recht fair oder?


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> *Das halte ich mal für ein Gerücht*


Very Nice!!!!


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Very Nice!!!!


Irgendwie muss ich Selor zustimmen. 
Bei Saytan sieht man den "unterschichtenmann" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (1. November 2008)

> das sie das wiederholt haben is recht fair oder?



Das laufrad.... kam doch sowieso das gleiche raus, is geloffen wie nen affe der typ 0o


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

*wischt sich mit einem Taschentuch über's Gesicht* Ts... wo bin ich hier gelandet... so tief gefallen... *legt theatralisch den Handrücken an die Stirn* Oh weh!


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2008)

übrigens am 15.11 kommt wieder uri geller... ;D


----------



## Rhokan (1. November 2008)

> *wischt sich mit einem Taschentuch über's Gesicht* Ts... wo bin ich hier gelandet... so tief gefallen... *legt theatralisch den Handrücken an die Stirn* Oh weh!



Ich finde die Tage wo Ala da ist sind noch schlimmer so vom niveau hier.... aber komischer weise nicht wegen _ihren_ posts



> übrigens am 15.11 kommt wieder uri geller... ;D



Verbiegt er diesmal innovativer Weise Gabeln?


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss ich Selor zustimmen.
> Bei Saytan sieht man den "unterschichtenmann"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur weil ich aus berlin komme?xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Im Gegensatz auf welchem Niveau ich mich sonst bewege würde ein Pilot das auftreten hier zum krassesten Luftloch seiner ganzen Fluggeschichte erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Nur weil ich aus berlin komme?xD


Nicht nur nicht nur... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Verbiegt er diesmal innovativer Weise Gabeln?


wer weiß...


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht nur nicht nur...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wassen noch?


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wassen noch?



*Auf deine Krankhafte Fixierung auf Titten deut*


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wassen noch?


Ich verweiße da mal auf dein Avatarbild an der Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich verweiße da mal auf dein Avatarbild an der Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und weil ich ausländer+aus berlin+hip hop höre+titten fixiert bin+christina aguilera mag?


Ausserdem könnt ihr gegen oder für das bild stimmen im gruppenfórum


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> *Auf deine Krankhafte Fixierung auf Titten deut*


Dich hab ich gar nicht gefragt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Das tangiert mich aber nicht so sehr wie du es gerne hättest Saytan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Und weil ich ausländer+aus berlin+hip hop höre+titten fixiert bin+christina aguilera mag?
> 
> 
> Ausserdem könnt ihr gegen oder für das bild stimmen im gruppenfórum


Weil du Ausländer bist? Nein ich bin kein rassist.
Berlin? Nein, berlin hat ganz gute Gegenden..aber manche gegenden in Berlin sind naja... lassen wir das.
Hip hop? Interessiert mich auch net.
Titten Fixxiert? Öhm ja das bist du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und genau das meinte ich.
Christina Aguilera? naja wer sie mag der mag sie, interessiert mich auch net.

Apropos: Wir die niederigrangigen im Buffed Imperium  dürfen über das Bild abstimmen?


----------



## Rhokan (1. November 2008)

> Das tangiert mich aber nicht so sehr wie du es gerne hättest Saytan tongue.gif



Wie wäre es mit "Deine Provokation tangiert mich nur höchst peripher, Saytan."


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit "Deine Provokation tangiert mich nur höchst peripher, Saytan."



So war meine Intention doch noch, dass er mich versteht und nicht erst noch in einem Wörterbuch nachschlagen muss, was ich denn wirklich meine.


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil du Ausländer bist? Nein ich bin kein rassist.
> Berlin? Nein, berlin hat ganz gute Gegenden..aber manche gegenden in Berlin sind naja... lassen wir das.
> Hip hop? Interessiert mich auch net.
> Titten Fixxiert? Öhm ja das bist du
> ...


Ja ihr sklaven dürft abstimmen^^Gibts ja nur 3 ränge.Moderator,mitglied und nochwas und ihr seit alle mitglieder


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> So war meine Intention doch noch, dass er mich versteht und nicht erst noch in einem Wörterbuch nachschlagen muss, was ich denn wirklich meine.


Bei selor kannt ich jedes einzelne wort ^^


----------



## Rhokan (1. November 2008)

noja ich bin mal wieder afk


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Bei selor kannt ich jedes einzelne wort ^^



Oho... na immerhin etwas *hinterm Ohr kraul und leckerchen reich*
Hast du dir verdient!


----------



## Lurock (1. November 2008)

Ich hab keine Ahnung was bis jetzt geschrieben wurde...
Ich les bloß dass ihr ne Rangordnung habt? Ich hoffe
doch nicht für diesen Fred... >.>


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Oho... na immerhin etwas *hinterm Ohr kraul und leckerchen reich*
> Hast du dir verdient!


Soll das ne beleidigung werden?


peripher,kenn ich bloss nicht oO
heißt doch zweitrangig oder so ne?


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung was bis jetzt geschrieben wurde...
> Ich les bloß dass ihr ne Rangordnung habt? Ich hoffe
> doch nicht für diesen Fred... >.>


Nein nein *böse lach*
Nur in unserer netten Imperiums gruppe.


----------



## Lurock (1. November 2008)

Achso, verstehe... Nya, auch Ameisen sollten mal "Autorität" genießen dürfen... =P


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Achso, verstehe... Nya, auch Ameisen sollten mal "Autorität" genießen dürfen... =P


Hmm... 
irgendwie bist du in der Unterzahl Lurock^^


----------



## Lurock (1. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm...
> irgendwie bist du in der Unterzahl Lurock^^


Ach was, unter meinen Stiefeln ist Platz für euch alle... =P


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach was, unter meinen Stiefeln ist Platz für euch alle... =P


Und für dich zwischen meinen Arschbäckchen >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach was, unter meinen Stiefeln ist Platz für euch alle... =P


nuttenstiefel?


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach was, unter meinen Stiefeln ist Platz für euch alle... =P


So große Stiefel hast du?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Und für dich zwischen meinen Arschbäckchen >
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das kann man ziemlich falsch verstehen


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nuttenstiefel?


Sowieso


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Soll das ne beleidigung werden?
> 
> 
> peripher,kenn ich bloss nicht oO
> heißt doch zweitrangig oder so ne?



Ach bitte... zu solcherlei Methoden muss ich nicht greifen, das schafft ihr alles schon alleine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf die zweite Frage antworte ich jetzt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das kann man ziemlich falsch verstehen


Ansichtssache


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das kann man ziemlich falsch verstehen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brille du bist echt genial, du findest in jeden Satz immer etwas.^^


----------



## Lurock (1. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Und für dich zwischen meinen Arschbäckchen >
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Glaubst du?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Glaubst du?


probierts aus *g*


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach bitte... zu solcherlei Methoden muss ich nicht greifen, das schafft ihr alles schon alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm 
ich sags mal so:
Saytan schafft es dich auf sein Niveau runterzubringen und dort schlägt er dich mithilfe seiner Erfahrung.
Und das Klappt immer

Und nein, in den Satz heißt es nicht das er ein Idiot ist!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Um es mal so zu sagen, ich bin zu gemütlich um soviele Treppen hinab zu steigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> probierts aus *g*


....
Brille, ich bitte dich^^


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Um es mal so zu sagen, ich bin zu gemütlich um soviele Treppen hinab zu steigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit gemütlich meinst du aber nicht am Pc stuhl festgeklebt bzw zu fett? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Mit gemütlich meinst du aber nicht am Pc stuhl festgeklebt bzw zu fett?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein, aber genau so eine reaktion meinte razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Mit gemütlich meinst du aber nicht am Pc stuhl festgeklebt bzw zu fett?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach kommt. Wortgemeinheiten sind aus.
Tragt es lieber aus in einen riesigen, effektreichen Lichtschwertkampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach kommt. Wortgemeinheiten sind aus.
> Tragt es lieber aus in einen riesigen, effektreichen Lichtschwertkampf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oder mit ohrenziehen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Nein, ich bin einfach zu gemütlich... ihr würdet es wohl als "chillig" bezeichnen... Ich liege grad so geschmeidig eingekuschelt im Bett, da mag ich jetzt nicht mehr aufstehen...


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin einfach zu gemütlich... ihr würdet es wohl als "chillig" bezeichnen... Ich liege grad so geschmeidig eingekuschelt im Bett, da mag ich jetzt nicht mehr aufstehen...


und ich muss immer vom bett und pc switchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin einfach zu gemütlich... ihr würdet es wohl als "chillig" bezeichnen... Ich liege grad so geschmeidig eingekuschelt im Bett, da mag ich jetzt nicht mehr aufstehen...


Du musst ja auch net aufstehen.
Ihr könntet euch jetzt zu Tode Flamen.
Apropos: das klingt echt gemütlich o.O


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach kommt. Wortgemeinheiten sind aus.
> Tragt es lieber aus in einen riesigen, effektreichen Lichtschwertkampf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zahlst du die special effekts?

Okay wir machen es richtig wir tragen es in einem gefährlichen spiel aus.Auf einem unberechenbaren und mörderischen spiel,indem sich jeder konzentrieren muss.Das schwerste spiel das jemals gemacht wurde


es ist........



Tic Tac Toe


----------



## Rhokan (1. November 2008)

> Und für dich zwischen meinen Arschbäckchen >
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



in kombination mit diesem smiley is das echt selfowned, lol


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin einfach zu gemütlich... ihr würdet es wohl als "chillig" bezeichnen... Ich liege grad so geschmeidig eingekuschelt im Bett, da mag ich jetzt nicht mehr aufstehen...


Zu gemütlich sein,ist nicht immer gesund.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Das einzige Problem, das sich mir stellt ist: Zuckerwasser schmeckt nicht so wundertoll


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Tic Tac Toe


Gabs da mal net so ne Frauen Hopper band ?^^
@ Selor: Das hätt ich dir auch so sagen können.


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gabs da mal net so ne Frauen Hopper band ?^^


Kp,so alt bin ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gabs da mal net so ne Frauen Hopper band ?^^


ja... und ich habe sie gehasst!^^


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Kp,so alt bin ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bin jünger als du und kenne die o.O
@ Brille,
/sign


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja... und ich habe sie gehasst!^^


jaa lass es raus !


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich bin jünger als du und kenne die o.O
> @ Brille,
> /sign


Liegt wohl dran,dass ich mir kein mtv oder was weiss ich angucke^^
Und Tv eh nur nachrichten oder filme


zu brille:sind die echt so schlimm?


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Liegt wohl dran,dass ich mir kein mtv oder was weiss ich angucke^^
> Und Tv eh nur nachrichten oder filme


Ich guck MTV auch net. Ich hab die früher im radio gehört :/ irgendwie hab ich bei den Zeitpunkt immer abgebrochen Radio zu hören.

Boah geil morgen steigt ja das F1 Finale *hamilton muss rausfliegen und Massa gewinnen*

 als Beispiel^^


----------



## Rhokan (1. November 2008)

Die sind sogar für hip-hop verhältnisse RICHTIG schlecht


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich guck MTV auch net. Ich hab die früher im radio gehört :/ irgendwie hab ich bei den Zeitpunkt immer abgebrochen Radio zu hören.
> 
> Boah geil morgen steigt ja das F1 Finale *hamilton muss rausfliegen und Massa gewinnen*


:> Schnell das originale f1 t-shirt aus italia anziehen^^


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Die sind sogar für hip-hop verhältnisse RICHTIG schlecht


habs mir bei youtube angeschaut.Ich musste weinen.Da ist eko fresh sogar ne nummer besser^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Die sind sogar für hip-hop verhältnisse RICHTIG schlecht


jo. die sind für jede art von musikrichtung schlecht!


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo. die sind für jede art von musikrichtung schlecht!


Auch für Volksmusik?


----------



## Rhokan (1. November 2008)

> Auch für Volksmusik?



Ja.


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch für Volksmusik?


Jop auch für schlager^^karel gott ftw^^


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Jop auch für schlager^^karel gott ftw^^


Karel Gott ...
Wie konnte der Sich nur mit Bushido einlassen (obwohl das Lied ja net mal soooooo übel ist)?
Naja... gut dann hören wir ab morgen alle Volksmusik, Florian Silbereisen an die macht^^


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

naja die sind so schlecht wie 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Co0A5URYs8I

Okay das lied ist ja noch okay


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

sagen wir so... eko´s stimme ist mehr als scheisse^^


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sagen wir so... eko´s stimme ist mehr als scheisse^^


naja in dem lied gehts,aber ansonsten ja^^

Aber die texte sind ja meist okay^^nur bitte neue stimme xD


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sagen wir so... eko´s stimme ist mehr als scheisse^^


Brille, heute zum 2. mal
/sign

naja....
Bin mal weg. irgendwie ruft mich meine matratze.
Wünsche euch noch viel spaß in der World of ähhh im Buffed Imperium


----------



## Saytan (1. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille, heute zum 2. mal
> /sign
> 
> naja....
> ...


jo ich hau auch gleich rein.Langsam wieder ans frühaufstehen usw gewöhnen.Montag wieder schule.Kb -.-


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2008)

jo ferien sind wieder um und morgen kirche -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Ausschlafen und dann erstmal mit einem vorzüglichen Frühstück in den Tag starten, während man eine angenehme Runde Scrabble spielt... das wird mein Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (1. November 2008)

Ich schlafe aus und frühstücke dann mit poptarts..... äußerst ungesund und amerikanisch aber genau so lecker :O


----------



## Urengroll (1. November 2008)

hola.................^^


alles fit hier? worum geht es? scrabble? hmm ne lieber nicht!


----------



## Rhokan (2. November 2008)

Pah so hoch lassen wir das niveau nicht ansatzweise kommen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2008)

Wieso lieber nicht?
Wortschatz zu minimal gestaltet worden?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. November 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> hola.................^^
> 
> 
> alles fit hier? worum geht es? scrabble? hmm ne lieber nicht!


jhu uren ist mal hier^^


----------



## Rhokan (2. November 2008)

Mein Vokabular wäre schon von genügendem Umfang um im Nachtschwärmer-Thread mithalten zu können : /


----------



## Saytan (2. November 2008)

Sind morgen nicht alle läden offen?
Ist ja erster sonntag im monat


----------



## Rhokan (2. November 2008)

Ich weiß ja nich wie das in Berlin is, aber wieso sollten die offen haben?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Mein Vokabular wäre schon von genügendem Umfang um im Nachtschwärmer-Thread mithalten zu können : /


dazu ist ja auch nicht einmal grundschulniveau erforderlich.


----------



## Manoroth (2. November 2008)

*auf todesstern2 reinflieg*


----------



## Saytan (2. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *auf todesstern2 reinflieg*


den gibts nicht man!


----------



## Rhokan (2. November 2008)

Den gibst sogar im Film, lol


----------



## Manoroth (2. November 2008)

doch klar und komm net wider mit deinem giga todesstern meien schild kriegste ent kaputt udn jetzt basta du möchtegern imperator mit minderwertigkeitskomplex


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dazu ist ja auch nicht einmal grundschulniveau erforderlich.



Um hier an genannten zu partizipieren ist nichtmal im entfernstesten Sinne irgendein Ansatz von Niveau erforderlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (2. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> doch klar und komm net wider mit deinem giga todesstern meien schild kriegste ent kaputt udn jetzt basta du möchtegern imperator mit minderwertigkeitskomplex


ich ignoriere dich einfach und vergesse dein nicht vorhandenen todesstern


antwortet mal einer?^^

sind hetue,also am ersten sonntag des monats,alle läden offen?


----------



## Tabuno (2. November 2008)

so vorbei bin mir ma ne wow show reinziehen


----------



## Manoroth (2. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ich ignoriere dich einfach und vergesse dein nicht vorhandenen todesstern
> 
> 
> antwortet mal einer?^^
> ...



wenn du schon n kleines rpg anfängst dann versuch da wehnigstens richtig mit zu machen und net einfach saytan>all

du bist echt ne spass bremse vom dienst


----------



## Saytan (2. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wenn du schon n kleines rpg anfängst dann versuch da wehnigstens richtig mit zu machen und net einfach saytan>all
> 
> du bist echt ne spass bremse vom dienst


aber dein todesstern>all?
gibt nur einen,nicht mehr und nicht weniger.Ausser ich geb ihn dir!

Es gab schon imemr nur einen.


----------



## Manoroth (2. November 2008)

ich wollte dir ja damit nix amchn ich wollt nur meinen eigenen du depp-.-

und die waffen meines todessterns sind net stark dafür hab cih starke schilde thats all

tja jetzt gibts 2 aber ich kann auch gerne deinen zerstören wenn dir das lieber is


----------



## Saytan (2. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich wollte dir ja damit nix amchn ich wollt nur meinen eigenen du depp-.-
> 
> und die waffen meines todessterns sind net stark dafür hab cih starke schilde thats all


es gibts nirgends einen schild der nicht zerstörbar ist,genauso wie meni todesstern zerstörbar ist.Jedoch nur von innen!


----------



## Saytan (2. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich wollte dir ja damit nix amchn ich wollt nur meinen eigenen du depp-.-
> 
> und die waffen meines todessterns sind net stark dafür hab cih starke schilde thats all
> 
> tja jetzt gibts 2 aber ich kann auch gerne deinen zerstören wenn dir das lieber is


versuchs.Schaffste nicht.ich sehe deinen 2,. trotzdem nicht an also zerstört er meinen nicht und würde es auch nicht schaffen.meiner ist enizig wahre!
Dein miniatur todesstern wird nicht annerkannt


----------



## Manoroth (2. November 2008)

niemand sagt das sie net zerstörbar sind aber dein todesstern laser ist net stark genug


----------



## Saytan (2. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> niemand sagt das sie net zerstörbar sind aber dein todesstern laser ist net stark genug


ich hab kein imbalin schild dafür imbalin laser du hast ein laser der nur ne fliege kitzelt dafür nen schild.was bringts mehr?


----------



## Tabuno (2. November 2008)

so ich bin off gn8 leutz


----------



## Saytan (2. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> niemand sagt das sie net zerstörbar sind aber dein todesstern laser ist net stark genug


Klar sagst du die sind unzerstörbar wenn auch nicht direkt.Hab den stern von innen gesprengt und du menist schild schützt,aber schild ist von außen!


----------



## Urengroll (2. November 2008)

Ich bin Uren Landsleeper ich werde euch alle vernichten!


----------



## Saytan (2. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so ich bin off gn8 leutz


nachti


----------



## Manoroth (2. November 2008)

mein nlaser haut auch nen sternenzerstörer weg aber keinen ganzen planeten aber das will ciha cuh net.

und bei deinem todesstern hab cih n paar nette extras eingebaut als cih mal drin war um kel zu töten


----------



## Manoroth (2. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Klar sagst du die sind unzerstörbar wenn auch nicht direkt.Hab den stern von innen gesprengt und du menist schild schützt,aber schild ist von außen!



solange mein schild da is kannst du net in meinen todesstern rein um ihn zu zerstören-.-

und das hab cih schonma geschriebn


----------



## Rhokan (2. November 2008)

Der Schild, er könnte damit nämlich deine intergalaktische Weihnachtskugel rammen : D


----------



## Taikunsun (2. November 2008)

und mein Todesstern ins Son-Goku ihr naps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (2. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> solange mein schild da is kannst du net in meinen todesstern rein um ihn zu zerstören-.-
> 
> und das hab cih schonma geschriebn


du heini bist aber sith und hast da menschen drin nud sith,deine schüler die letzten endes unter meinem kommando stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und selbstmord attentat machen um dein stern zu pwnen.

Und als dein stern aufgebaut wurde war er auch schon tot da kel alles umschnetzelt was nicht todesstern von saytan heißt


----------



## Rhokan (2. November 2008)

Ich geh pennen, gn8


----------



## Manoroth (2. November 2008)

ich habe keine deiner schüler drin, nur normale zivilisten und meine sith killer. und die wurden alle überprüft. und selbstmord attentate von aussen bringen dir gar nix^^


----------



## Saytan (2. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich habe keine deiner schüler drin, nur normale zivilisten und meine sith killer. und die wurden alle überprüft. und selbstmord attentate von aussen bringen dir gar nix^^


deine zivilisten sind immernoch mit der seuche angesteckt,da es keine heilung gibt und wir die erde gebrutzelt haben,naja du hast die errde gebrutzelt nicht ich.Nichtmal ich hätte heilmittel und die seuche gehorcht mir!Man check es du warst nicht in meniem todesstern drin sonst wärste tot,wie oft noch,wenn du meinst einfach entscheiden zu können das du drin warst sag ich auch hier alle zombies mit der seuche und deine stihkiller +sithlords sind mir unterlegen basta haben selbstmrod von innen gemacht fertig


----------



## Urengroll (2. November 2008)

wir sind die midi chlorianer!


----------



## Manoroth (2. November 2008)

deine seuche war nur auf der erde und die andern hab ich schon lange gerettet und die warn nie verseucht

und doch cih war ma drauf und das hast du auch so hingenommen. geh halt nachsehn wenn du unter altsheimer leidest^^

und dein system könnte mcih acuh net brutzeln. laser wehre ich einfach ab und alles andere lässt sich umgehn oder lahmlegen. keine elektronik hält nem machtblitz stand.

glaub mir ich wäre in null komma nix in deinem sternchen udn dann haste bestenfalls ncoh n paar trümmer um auf denen im all rumzugondeln.


----------



## Saytan (2. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> deine seuche war nur auf der erde und die andern hab ich schon lange gerettet und die warn nie verseucht
> 
> und doch cih war ma drauf und das hast du auch so hingenommen. geh halt nachsehn wenn du unter altsheimer leidest^^
> 
> ...


Joo jetzt bist du imbalin jaaa?Nein biste nicht

mein stern brutzelt dich mit machtblitzen von marka ragnos,die ich damals eingefangen hab.Da kansnte nichts tuhen,das amulett hab ich acuh noch!

darf ich auch fertig

*amulett benutzt*Marka ragnos geist komplett mit mri verschmolzen ist und kontrolle besitzt*

*mit macht dein todesstern spreng*

so wenn du sooooo imba bist ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (2. November 2008)

die machtblitze von marka ragnos sind n klacks gegen deine todesstern laser^^ der könnte nie n planeten zerstören. und elektrizität gegen enn schild? da stärkste ihn besten falls


----------



## Saytan (2. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> die machtblitze von marka ragnos sind n klacks gegen deine todesstern laser^^ der könnte nie n planeten zerstören. und elektrizität gegen enn schild? da stärkste ihn besten falls



Mit der macht,nicht machtblitze du pussy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich meine mein sicherheitssystwem besteht aus den blitzen.Gehste rein wirst DU gebrutzelt von ihnen


----------



## Manoroth (2. November 2008)

son bischen geblitze hält mcih net auf. machtblitze kann man gut abwehren und normale noch viel leichter


----------



## Manoroth (2. November 2008)

und acuh markaragnos kann keine raumstation die so gross is wie n mond einfach so sprengen-.-

du musst ncoh viel über die amcht lernen kleiner padawan


----------



## Schleppel (2. November 2008)

Blödem Volke unverständlich
treiben wir des Lebens Spiel.
Gerade das, was unabwendlich,
fruchtet unserem Spott als Ziel.

Magst es Kinder-Rache nennen
an des Daseins tiefem Ernst;
wirst das Leben besser kennen,
wenn du uns verstehen lernst.

so....^^


----------



## Anduris (2. November 2008)

Grüße von unserer LAN! ;-D hier is es einfach HAMMER!!!


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (2. November 2008)

GZ


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2008)

Guten Abend.




--------------------------------
*verdammter Hamilton*


----------



## Tabuno (2. November 2008)

nabend, ferien um neeeeeeeeeeeeeeein ;(


----------



## Falathrim (2. November 2008)

nabäänd xD

Tenacious D - Kings of Rock <3 xD


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2008)

Hat jemand einen Privatjet und fliegt mich mal schnell nach Sao Paulo?


----------



## Rhokan (2. November 2008)

Selbst wenn ich dich mitnehmen würde in meinem imaginären Jet, dann würdest du zu spät ankommen


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich dich mitnehmen würde in meinem imaginären Jet, dann würdest du zu spät ankommen


Auch wieder wahr :/


----------



## Tabuno (2. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Privatjet und fliegt mich mal schnell nach Sao Paulo?


Was willstn da, Hamilton verhauen oder wie?, ich wär dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Was willstn da, Hamilton verhauen oder wie?, ich wär dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sowieso. Kann den Typ nicht ab (hat nichts mit Rassismus zu tun).
Bin Ferrari fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hamilton hatte nur sowas von Glück das Glock langsamer wurde sonst wär Massa nun Weltmeister (naja... ich könnte jetzt wieder mit verschwörungstheorien kommen aber lassen wir das)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (2. November 2008)

Kooom mit mir nach papaya!!!!!


----------



## Taikunsun (2. November 2008)

ui zur richtigen zeit ins richtige forum geschaut hehe^^

edit jedes mal auf f5 drücken is nervig um zuschauen ob jemand was geschrieben hat ^^


----------



## Falathrim (2. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Privatjet und fliegt mich mal schnell nach Sao Paulo?


Derjenige kann mich gleich noch in Paraguay absetzen xD


----------



## Skatero (2. November 2008)

Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sowieso. Kann den Typ nicht ab (hat nichts mit Rassismus zu tun).
> Bin Ferrari fan
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, er wird einfach so langsamer und das vonnem Deutschen... lol und dann so der Fettsack Norbert Haug, ja uns hat keiner geholfen und so olollolololol


----------



## Melih (2. November 2008)

Nabend ihr Mädchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Jo, er wird einfach so langsamer und das vonnem Deutschen... lol und dann so der Fettsack Norbert Haug, ja uns hat keiner geholfen und so olollolololol


Naja Glock ist bei mir durch. Und auch wenn er auf Slicks war, er hätte mind. den Rest vor Hamilton bleiben können, dies ist locker möglich.

@ Melih: hmm mich kannst du damit nicht meinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. November 2008)

hallo melih naja ich bin mal lesen n8!


----------



## Melih (2. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Melih: hmm mich kannst du damit nicht meinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer denn sonst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Wer denn sonst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


<---- ist kein Mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"unverdient...arroganz bis hinten gegen und dann immer so viel glück...hat nix mit McM hass oder so zu tun. Ich kann einfach diesen Typen nicht leiden." 
Der Typ spricht mir aus der Seele


----------



## Melih (2. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> <---- ist kein Mädchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bist zwar kein Mädchen aber so schwächlich wie eins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> du bist zwar kein Mädchen aber so schwächlich wie eins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wer sagt denn das schon wieder?


----------



## Melih (2. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Wer sagt denn das schon wieder?



<-----


----------



## Taikunsun (2. November 2008)

hehe^^ naja jedem das seine aber naja Leider wurde der Falsche Weltmeister


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> hehe^^ naja jedem das seine aber naja Leider wurde der Falsche Weltmeister


/sign Massa>Hamilton

@ Melih: deine Worte haben hier keine Bedeutung^^


----------



## Melih (2. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Melih: deine Worte haben hier keine Bedeutung^^



Und deine erst recht nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Und deine erst recht nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach ihr habt hier alle nix zu sagen ihr zwitter.^^

guden abend allerseits.


----------



## Melih (2. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach ihr habt hier alle nix zu sagen ihr zwitter.^^
> 
> guden abend allerseits.



Ach da kommt ja der K.I.Z Ghetto "Gangschter" hopp(f)er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ic hhab was besseres zu tun.......ich schau grad Slayers und such nach ner guten Anime seite für Lucky star ger sub und Strawberry panic ger sub


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ach da kommt ja der K.I.Z Ghetto "Gangschter" hopp(f)er
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach geh weiter deine schwulen-animes schaun^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (2. November 2008)

Sei kein frosch melih.

will Werbung machen Hey!

kauft Cornflakes Kelogs schön zimtig
und abgedreht dein fühstückskick für den tag!


----------



## Melih (2. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach geh weiter deine schwulen-animes schaun^^



Ich schau keine Shounen-ai animes.....ich kenn ja nicht mal 1 Shounen-ai animes (auser eins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Sei kein frosch melih.
> 
> will Werbung machen Hey!
> 
> ...


das einzige was kellogs macht, ist , dass deine pisse komisch riecht.


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das einzige was kellogs macht, ist , dass deine pisse komisch riecht.


o.O


----------



## Melih (2. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das einzige was kellogs macht, ist , dass deine pisse komisch riecht.



Schon ausprobiert oder wie? ^^


----------



## Taikunsun (2. November 2008)

@razyl nette sig


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Schon ausprobiert oder wie? ^^


aber immer doch o_o


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> @razyl nette sig


:-)
Man muss ja zu seinen Lieblingsfahrer stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Brille: du machst mir Angst


----------



## Melih (2. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> :-)
> Man muss ja zu seinen Lieblingsfahrer stehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als ich das bild zum ersten mal sah dachte ich der zeigt sein Mittelfinger


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Als ich das bild zum ersten mal sah dachte ich der zeigt sein Mittelfinger


Ne, der Massa ist lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besser als ein gewisser Weltmeister *hust*


----------



## Taikunsun (2. November 2008)

hehe^^ naja hab auch mit gefiebert und dann als ich sah hamilton platz 5 dank timo glock (ruhe er in frieden) bin ich zusammen gebrochen aber ich gönne es hamilton jetzt darf er genau 1 jahr mit dem titel rum eiern


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> hehe^^ naja hab auch mit gefiebert und dann als ich sah hamilton platz 5 dank timo glock (ruhe er in frieden) bin ich zusammen gebrochen aber ich gönne es hamilton jetzt darf er genau 1 jahr mit dem titel rum eiern


Ich hatte ja noch die Hoffnung das Alonso ihn gleich am Start voll reinrammt.
Aber dann als ich sah: VETTEL VORBEI, dachte ich nur noch: KOmm die 1 Runde noch und Massa ist Weltmeister. Und dann wird Glock (einfach mal so...*hust*) langsamer Hamilton vorbei hätte ich die Fernbedienung werfen können :/
Naja nächstes Jahr ist Ferrari wieder Weltmeister mit Masse o. Raikönnen. 
Naja bin off, morgen ist wieder schule :/


----------



## Falathrim (2. November 2008)

http://de.news.yahoo.com/31/20081102/video...ch-a411c04.html

omfg? -.-


----------



## Melih (2. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> http://de.news.yahoo.com/31/20081102/video...ch-a411c04.html
> 
> omfg? -.-



Wie kann man nur so blöd sein? .......

Es ist Halloween, Nachts und er wundert sich das leute mit masken zu seiner haustür kommen? -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so blöd sein? .......
> 
> Es ist Halloween, Nachts und er wundert sich das leute mit masken zu seiner haustür kommen? -.-


schon krass... mit ner ak 47 durch die tür bis das magazin leer ist...
naja, da sieht man was passiert, wenn jeder affe ne waffe ham darf.


----------



## Falathrim (2. November 2008)

Ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen, dass Sturmgewehre von dem Kaliber gar nicht mehr verkauft werden dürfen in Amiland...naja, wayne? -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen, dass Sturmgewehre von dem Kaliber gar nicht mehr verkauft werden dürfen in Amiland...naja, wayne? -.-


doch, die dürfen.
und btw, letztens gabs da auch wieder was, da hat sich nen 8 jähriger aus versehen mit ner uzi erschossen o_O


----------



## Falathrim (2. November 2008)

Wieso fällt mir dabei plötzlich K.I.Z. ein?

"Du wirst es schon nicht schaffen...."
"Liebling, ich habe die Kinder erstickt..."
"Vielleicht fällt ja Licht auf dein Viertel wenn es brennt..."


----------



## Kamui Shiro (2. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWOOdoDzTJ4...feature=related

der beste sountrack ever


----------



## Falathrim (2. November 2008)

Aaaah wie heißt die Serie?^^ X-TV oder wes?

Ich erinner mich dass ich die immer mal gesehen hab und sie voll cool fand, obwohl ich den Plot nicht verstanden hab ;D


----------



## Kamui Shiro (2. November 2008)

ne X-1999  die serie zum Film. der film ist gaga ddie serie ist genial musste fast bei jeder folge heulen. die synchronisation und das Feeling die musik die atmosphäre bringt dieser anime am besten rüber und ich habe schon viele gesehen. aber das ist der beste^^


----------



## Falathrim (2. November 2008)

Ich muss sagen wenn ich die Serie so sehe, mit den "hellen" und den "dunklen" Kämpfern, glaube ich dass sich auch der liebe Sergej Lukianenko (Nochnoi Dozor / Wächter der Nacht/ des Tages / des Zwielichts / der Ewigkeit) da einiges abgeschaut hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anyway, ich geh pennen, morgen Bioklausur (und keinen blassen Schimmer) 
Nacht wünscht Todesschleicher/Falathrim


----------



## Kamui Shiro (2. November 2008)

why are you banned mister?


----------



## Falathrim (2. November 2008)

Weil ich einen sehr, sehr deftigen Witz über die NS-Zeit gemacht habe...hab mich schon entschuldigt und als Antwort vom Herrn Zamora bekommen, dass er noch nicht weiß wass er mit mir macht...


----------



## spectrumizer (3. November 2008)

Oh Mann, Starship Troopers auf Pro7 grad können'se auch in "Cutshit Troopers" umbenennen. Die besten Splatterszenen rausgeschnitten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (3. November 2008)

was kukstn auch so n scheiss^^

naja bin mal off gn8


----------



## Melih (3. November 2008)

ich geh dann auch mal off (hab eh die ganze zeit slayers angeguckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Tabuno (3. November 2008)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2008)

Gutn Abend, bin net lange da. Muss noch das Buch zuende lesen was ich schon vor 2 Wochen hätte fertig haben sollen :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2008)

guden abend.^^


----------



## Tabuno (3. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gutn Abend, bin net lange da. Muss noch das Buch zuende lesen was ich schon vor 2 Wochen hätte fertig haben sollen :/


nice sig.. Massa wird ihn nächstes Jahr ownen! ahh der regt mich so auf mit seinem vater und nicole scherzinger -.- (hamilton)


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nice sig.. Massa wird ihn nächstes Jahr ownen! ahh der regt mich so auf mit seinem vater und nicole scherzinger -.- (hamilton)


Wen nicht? 
Das beste war kurz vor den Rennen in Sao Paulo als er sich verglich mit Ayrton Senna...


----------



## Saytan (3. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Oh Mann, Starship Troopers auf Pro7 grad können'se auch in "Cutshit Troopers" umbenennen. Die besten Splatterszenen rausgeschnitten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja übertreiben sollte mans auch nicht....


Hey nicole scherzinger sieht geil aus^^


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hey nicole scherzinger sieht geil aus^^


Sie ist aber mit den 
Arrogantesten, überbewertesten Fahrer zusammen... 
Also -5 Punkte


----------



## Saytan (3. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie ist aber mit den
> Arrogantesten, überbewertesten Fahrer zusammen...
> Also -5 Punkte


das stimmt^^

trotzdem ist die sexy^^


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> das stimmt^^
> 
> trotzdem ist die sexy^^


Du denkst echt nur an das eine oder?^^


----------



## Saytan (3. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du denkst echt nur an das eine oder?^^


nein,ich sags nur,weil sonst wird die ollen in den dreck gezogen xD


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nein,ich sags nur,weil sonst wird die ollen in den dreck gezogen xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm gibt es eigentlich ne Anti-Hamilton-Gruppe? Oder eine Massa > Hamilton Gruppe?^^


----------



## dalai (3. November 2008)

Coulthard in seinem letzten Rennen nach der ersten Kurve schon draussen ^^, tat mir ziemlich leid für ihn aber seine besten Jahren sind eh schon lang vorbei. Letztes Jahr hätte Hamilton gewinnen sollen, dieses Mal hätte es Massa verdient gehabt.


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Coulthard in seinem letzten Rennen nach der ersten Kurve schon draussen ^^, tat mir ziemlich leid für ihn aber seine besten Jahren sind eh schon lang vorbei. Letztes Jahr hätte Hamilton gewinnen sollen, dieses Mal hätte es Massa verdient gehabt.


Ja coulthard war schon schade. Hätte ihm gewünscht das er sein rennen noch zu ende fahren hätte können.
Naja voriges Jahr war Hamilton der DEPP des Jahres (14 Punkte verhauen...) dieses Jahr ist der A**** Glock, naja mal sehen wann der wieder normal nach Italien kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2008)

So bin weg noch das Sch*** Buch ende zu lesen :/
Viel spaß euch noch bei was auch immer


----------



## Taikunsun (3. November 2008)

nabend und welches buch musst den lesen ?^^


----------



## Melih (3. November 2008)

Nabend ihr kleinen Formel 1 Fans!


Naja ich geh dann mal .....Slayers anschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. November 2008)

Schönen guten abend wünsch ich


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

gn8 leutz ich geh auch ma


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (4. November 2008)

Nabend, Freunde der Nacht und des Long Drinks *Salzstange mampf*


----------



## Thraslon (4. November 2008)

gude nacht


----------



## Urengroll (4. November 2008)

namd und ein herzliches wilkommen an mich....................^^


----------



## Ophios (4. November 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> namd und ein herzliches wilkommen an mich....................^^



wünsch dir auch nen schönen abend ahja und mir natürlich auch man will ja nicht unhöflich sein :x


----------



## Haxxler (4. November 2008)

Ich spam einfach mal in die Runde ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cw7atPLaBKQ

Oh man xD


----------



## Ophios (4. November 2008)

ou man wäre das mein vater, ich wüsste nicht was ich mit dem machen würde xD


----------



## Falathrim (4. November 2008)

Ich geh schlafen...
WoW Patch 3.0.1 + 3.0.2 + Deutsches Sprachpaket geladen -.-


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2008)

Gutn Abend verehrte MitSchwärmer


----------



## White-Frost (4. November 2008)

abend


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2008)

Tote Hose hier^^


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Tote Hose hier^^


Leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Tote Hose hier^^


scheint so


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2008)

Entweder alle zocken oder sitzen gespannt vor dem Fernseher und warten auf die US-Wahlen (HACH! Der war gut xD)


----------



## White-Frost (4. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Entweder alle zocken oder sitzen gespannt vor dem Fernseher und warten auf die US-Wahlen (HACH! Der war gut xD)


Also ich wart auf die us wahlen......
aber nich so gebannt das ich nich schreiben kann^^ is man mal wieder hier seit gezeiten und dann sowas....^^


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Entweder alle zocken oder sitzen gespannt vor dem Fernseher und warten auf die US-Wahlen (HACH! Der war gut xD)


OBAMA OBAMA OBAMA
Morgen früh wissen wir es doch vllt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2008)

Obama wird gewinnen aber die Republikaner werden es so oder so manipulieren oder irgendwie annullieren unter ihrem großen Mann McBush ups ich mein McCain...


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Obama wird gewinnen aber die Republikaner werden es so oder so manipulieren oder irgendwie annullieren unter ihrem großen Mann McBush ups ich mein McCain...


So wie 2000 als Bush zum 1. Mal Präsident wurde?


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2008)

Klar, anders können sie's doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Klar, anders können sie's doch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also WENN McCaine wirklich morgen früh oder so als Sieger da steht dann ist es Manipulation mehr auch net.
Naja... wenn Obama an die Macht kommt wird es schwer für ihn (Attantate etc.)


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2008)

Das sowieso... aber ausnahmsweise bin ich Optimistisch... Obama schafft es und wird drin bleiben!


----------



## White-Frost (4. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Klar, anders können sie's doch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


solangs klappt wirds die nich stören^^


----------



## Melih (4. November 2008)

Nabend ihr Mädchen


ps: weiß wer wo man Slayers Try (3.Staffel) mit ger sub oder Deutscher aussprache sehen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Mädchen
> 
> 
> ps: weiß wer wo man Slayers Try (3.Staffel) mit ger sub oder Deutscher aussprache sehen kann?
> ...


n kleiner thema sprung hmm^^ keine ahnung sry


----------



## Mefisthor (4. November 2008)

Wieviele Animes und Mangas gibts überhaupt :O

Und wo is da der Unterschied ? ^^

lg


----------



## Melih (4. November 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> n kleiner thema sprung hmm^^ keine ahnung sry



Naja wollt das unbedingt sehen weil ich vorhin die 2.staffel angeschaut habe (obwohl die 2.staffel viel brutaler gegensatz zur 1 ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


@Vorposter

ich glaub es gibt X (Mit X mein ich das die zahl so Groß ist das es zu lange dauern würde es zu schreiben) Mangas und Animes

und der Unterscheid?

Der unterschied ist der Schreibstil (Shounen,Shoujo,Seinen) und der Genre


----------



## LMay (5. November 2008)

Verfolge grad die Wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *mein persönliches Nachtgeschwärme*^^

Und es läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GooOBama!
Und nein, die Republikaner manipulieren nicht, wer deren Wahlsystem kennt, kann den Unfug der letzten Jahre erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer das erklärt haben will...oh jeh, dann bitte pm an mich, sonst werd ich geflamed hier^^


----------



## Ollimua (5. November 2008)

Gratulation an Obama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Sieg steht fest


----------



## Kontinuum (5. November 2008)

Vielleicht verändert sich jetzt mal was, wenn er nicht direkt 3 tage nach amtsantritt vom kkk ermordet wird -.-"


----------



## Saytan (5. November 2008)

wird bestimt so sein,vielleicht nich 3 tage aber i-wann kommt son assi,die amis sind so


----------



## Melih (5. November 2008)

Nabend


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (5. November 2008)

Nabend Leutz!

Ja, ja Obama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoff ma mal das des a weng besser wird etz in den USA, obwohl etz die Import US comics evtl. teurer werden könnten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (5. November 2008)

war für mccain naja egal^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. November 2008)

Nabend,

also ich finds gut, dass Obama gewählt worden ist. Mann muss allerdings auch dazu sagen, dass er ne verdammt schwere Aufgabe hat, weil ja praktisch die gesamte Welt etwas von Ihm will!

Wenn ich richtig gehört habe, war Russland die einzige Nation, die nicht gratuliert hat!?

Himmelskrieger


----------



## Saytan (5. November 2008)

Ich glaub israel auch nicht,die mehrheit da wollte mccain ^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich glaub israel auch nicht,die mehrheit da wollte mccain ^^



Uiuiuiui....Verschwörung? ^^


----------



## Melih (5. November 2008)

Das gibt es doch nicht -.-


Such schon seit 3 stunden nach Slayers (staffel 3) mit ger sub oder ger dub -.-


----------



## White-Frost (5. November 2008)

babablubbb? niemand hier^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (6. November 2008)

Doch ich aber ich geh nun ins bett Gn8 XD


----------



## Gromma (6. November 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> babablubbb? niemand hier^^


!!! Nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith hasst den vorposter wegen Signatur und dem Folgenden Verhalten!


----------



## Xelyna (6. November 2008)

Vorallem die Signatur.. autsch *g*


----------



## hey dude (6. November 2008)

@Xelyna:

gz! beste signatur ever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@Obama: 

GOGOGO!!!


----------



## Mefisthor (6. November 2008)

Nabend

und was gibts so ?

lg


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2008)

Gutn Abend.


*singen* Mercedes betrügt*singen*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. November 2008)

Redet mal nicht schlecht über TUPACS signaur der Song st weltklasse

ich höhre auch keinen RAP oder Konsorten davon. dennoch ist dieses Lied Genial nd es hat mich berührt.
also macht nicht gleich alle vorurteile^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2008)

Weltklasse ist was anderes... Luciano Pavarotti war Weltklasse... Placido Domingo war Weltklasse... Goethe war Weltklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Weltklasse ist was anderes... Luciano Pavarrotti war Weltklasse... Placedo Domingo war Weltklasse... Goethe war Weltklasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcrfvP11Hbo 
ist weltklasse^^


----------



## Saytan (6. November 2008)

ICH bin weltklasse..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagt mal,was passiert wenn ich komplett böse werde bei kotor2?Hauen die ganzen gruppenmitglieder ab oder was machen die da?

Weil finde die dähmlichen atacken der hellen seite bullshit

und wo bzw wie bekomm ich mein erstes lichtschwert?
Ich muss jetzt die 4 verschollenen jedi suchen und bin zuerst auf dxun gelandet,auf dem wald planeten.Hab gehört für das lichtschwert muss ich nach korriban.Stimmt das?


----------



## Minastirit (6. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcrfvP11Hbo
> ist weltklasse^^


ay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Redet mal nicht schlecht über TUPACS signaur der Song st weltklasse
> 
> ich höhre auch keinen RAP oder Konsorten davon. dennoch ist dieses Lied Genial nd es hat mich berührt.
> also macht nicht gleich alle vorurteile^^



2pac > bushido ! immer

2 pac changes ist einfach zu geil
und sowas kannst du nicht mit bushido + karel gott vergleichen .. 
Weltklasse ist was anderes z.b. das von grüne brille


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MDtcidMR_6I&...feature=related  <-- Daran muss er sich zum Beispiel auch messen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und da kommt niemand der "Popkultur" heran


----------



## Anduris (6. November 2008)

Och man ich habe keinen Bock morgen in die Schule zu gehen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildene Kunst 2 Stunden is doof...


----------



## Schleppel (7. November 2008)

immer erstaunlich,zw 2 und 5 ist immer eher tote hose hier......obwohl über 100 leut on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. November 2008)

Nabend ihr Mädchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Mädchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nabend du Mädchen o.O


----------



## Tabuno (7. November 2008)

Nabend


----------



## Skatero (7. November 2008)

Nabend, was geht?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. November 2008)

*wirft ein paar entsicherte Granaten herein*


----------



## Melih (7. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend du Mädchen o.O



dir auch ein guten abend du landratte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vonCarstein (7. November 2008)

nabend ihr schattenparker.... ich bin grad von der arbeit gekommen und werd mich gleich ins nachtleben von köln stürzen, was macht ihr noch so heute abend ?


----------



## Melih (7. November 2008)

vonCarstein schrieb:


> nabend ihr schattenparker.... ich bin grad von der arbeit gekommen und werd mich gleich ins nachtleben von köln stürzen, was macht ihr noch so heute abend ?



Slayers anschauen,Tote wecken,die Welt in die Finsternis stürzen

halt das übliche wie jeden tag


----------



## Tabuno (7. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Slayers anschauen,Tote wecken,die Welt in die Finsternis stürzen
> 
> halt das übliche wie jeden tag


Das hast du von Lurock!


----------



## Melih (7. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Das hast du von Lurock!



Von welchen Lackaffen soll ich das haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. November 2008)

Steht ja da Lurock.


----------



## Tabuno (7. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Von welchen Lackaffen soll ich das haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hättest ja wenigstens schreiben können das du ihn zitierst nun tu mal nicht so!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> dir auch ein guten abend du landratte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lieber auf den Land sterben als zu ersaufen aufen meer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (7. November 2008)

N`abend ich bin wieder mal da

puh erst seite 1976 bin noch nich zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hättest ja wenigstens schreiben können das du ihn zitierst nun tu mal nicht so!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welches zitat?

wer in letzter zeit eh kaum on in buffed und selbst wenn dann nur ein wenig im wow forum oder im nachtschwärmer thread


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Welches zitat?
> 
> wer in letzter zeit eh kaum on in buffed und selbst wenn dann nur ein wenig im wow forum oder im nachtschwärmer thread





Lurock schrieb:


> Filme gucken, saufen, Kinder erschrecken, Tote erwecken,...
> Ein Tag wie jeder andere...


Vielleicht das? bin mir net sicher^^


----------



## Crackmack (7. November 2008)

Da is man mal nen Monat nicht da (okok es waren 20 Tage) und man wird schon vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Ne es waren äh 27+4=31=1+6=11 oder so xP


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Da is man mal nen Monat nicht da (okok es waren 20 Tage) und man wird schon vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm wer warst du nochmal?
Mackcrack? Neee CRACKMACK! hi^^


----------



## Tabuno (7. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Welches zitat?
> 
> wer in letzter zeit eh kaum on in buffed und selbst wenn dann nur ein wenig im wow forum oder im nachtschwärmer thread


Naja er hat so was ähnliches geschrieben bei so nem Halloween Thread... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht das? bin mir net sicher^^


Ja, genau das!


----------



## Crackmack (7. November 2008)

Bin dann mal wieder Naruto Uzumaki Cronicles 2 zocken xD


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bin dann mal wieder Naruto Uzumaki Cronicles 2 zocken xD


Überall Animes o.O


----------



## Melih (7. November 2008)

Naja das mit dem Zitat ist mir jetzt auch wurscht

ich geh dan mal weiter die weltherrschaft an mich zu reisen


----------



## Toraka' (7. November 2008)

*wusel*


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Naja das mit dem Zitat ist mir jetzt auch wurscht
> 
> ich geh dan mal weiter die weltherrschaft an mich zu reisen


Du und Weltherrschaft?
Ok dann will ich nimmer auf der Welt leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Überall Animes o.O



Anime ftw!
So bin mal weiter Soul Eater schauen.


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Anime ftw!
> So bin mal weiter Soul Eater schauen.


Hmm also letztens lag im briefkasten nen Werbungszettel der örtlichen Buchhandlung drinne. Dort waren rund 90% animes vertreten deshalb landete der Zettel auch sofort im Müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm also letztens lag im briefkasten nen Werbungszettel der örtlichen Buchhandlung drinne. Dort waren rund 90% animes vertreten deshalb landete der Zettel auch sofort im Müll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was du magst keien anime??????????



KILL HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
1
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
1
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
1
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
1
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
1
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
1
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
1
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
1
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
1
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
1
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
1
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
1
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
1
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
1
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
1
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
1
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
1
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
1
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
1
111111111einseinself


ps: auserdem heißen anime bücher Mangas nur mal so ....


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> was du magst keien anime??????????
> ps: auserdem heißen anime bücher Mangas nur mal so ....


1. Ja ich mag keine Animes.
2. Mir doch egal.^^


----------



## Melih (7. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Ja ich mag keine Animes.
> 2. Mir doch egal.^^



Das war ein Epic Fail!

Ich werde meine Leute zu dir schicken die dich dann umbringen (oder dich zwingen 120 animes HINTEREINANDER zu schauen)


*muahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha*

*Die weiße katze auf seinen Schoß zärtlich streichel*


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Das war ein Epic Fail!
> 
> Ich werde meine Leute zu dir schicken die dich dann umbringen (oder dich zwingen 120 animes HINTEREINANDER zu schauen)
> 
> ...


die sollen mich erstmal finden und bitte:
Dreh jetzt nicht so durch die Saytan auf seinen Imperator Trip


----------



## Tabuno (7. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Ja ich mag keine Animes.
> 2. Mir doch egal.^^


Ich steh 100 % hinter dir. Gegen Animes und den ganzen crap...^^


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich steh 100 % hinter dir. Gegen Animes und den ganzen crap...^^


Endlich einer der mich versteht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> die sollen mich erstmal finden und bitte:
> Dreh jetzt nicht so durch die Saytan auf seinen Imperator Trip




Wiso denn?

ich hab die weltherrschaft schon fast in meinen händen muss nur noch den präsident von china ausm weg räumen und Obama (um ihn kümmert sich eh schon kkk)


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich hab die weltherrschaft schon fast in meinen händen muss nur noch den präsident von china ausm weg räumen und Obama (um ihn kümmert sich eh schon kkk)


Lass ja Obama in Ruhe! Besserer Präsident als dieser dumme Bush der mal null Ahnung hat


----------



## Melih (7. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lass ja Obama in Ruhe! Besserer Präsident als dieser dumme Bush der mal null Ahnung hat



Entweder Obama ist auf meiner seite oder ich muss ihn ausm weg räumen


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Entweder Obama ist auf meiner seite oder ich muss ihn ausm weg räumen


Weißte was?
Animes sind scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist doch alles nur reine Fantasy. Wenn ich schon zb diesen Quatsch da Naruto sehe *würg*


----------



## Melih (7. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weißte was?
> Animes sind scheiße
> 
> 
> ...




Naruto mag ich selbst nicht besonders vielleicht liegt es daran das die nicht shippuden folgen (also die auf rtl2) eh nur kinderkacke sind....



naja ich geh dann mal weiter Slayers Try schauen (das ist ein gescheides anime)


----------



## Oonâgh (7. November 2008)

Mhh Nabend allerseits auch .. Noch jmd da, dem ähnlich langweilig ist wie mir? >.<


----------



## Jokkerino (7. November 2008)

nnnabenndd


----------



## mookuh (7. November 2008)

abend zusammen


----------



## Oonâgh (7. November 2008)

Wueey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*gähn*


----------



## Jokkerino (7. November 2008)

common yipiyeah?


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Mhh Nabend allerseits auch .. Noch jmd da, dem ähnlich langweilig ist wie mir? >.<


Schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Abend @ all
Naja ich bin off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. November 2008)

Nacht  Razyl


----------



## Melih (7. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nacht 


btw Obama wurde gerade getötet


----------



## Mefisthor (7. November 2008)

Naband leute

Ich will Photoshoppen aber hab keine guten bilder zum rendern -.- Jemand nen vorschlag ? (Nein Google hab ich schon)

lg


----------



## Oonâgh (7. November 2008)

gn8 ..

So und der Rest macht jetz Party? Sonst geh ich ratzen, mir is nämlich sacklangweilig ..


----------



## Melih (7. November 2008)

ich geh mal off


cu mädels


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. November 2008)

ne obama ist nicht tot habe mir heeute erst nen Portrait von ihm gekauft un ne Amerika fahne hängt etzt in meinem Zimmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. November 2008)

*packt allen Animeliebhabern eine Granate in's mündchen*^^


----------



## Tabuno (8. November 2008)

so ich bin dann mal off n8 allerseits


----------



## Kurta (8. November 2008)

jetz scho off gehen???? die nacht ist JUNG!!! durchplayen ftw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (8. November 2008)

durchplayen ist mainstream,damit haben wa aufgehört.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. November 2008)

Ist überhaupt nocht jemand da ? Oder kann niemand so lange aufbleiben :O

lg


----------



## Templer2k (8. November 2008)

ich bin noch wach hehehe


----------



## picollo0071 (8. November 2008)

ich auch. leider...
um 10 wollt ich schlafen gehen. dann seh ich: browsergame: angriff. jetzt muss ich bis 6 aufbleiben...

meine freundin killt mich morgen xD

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Templer2k (8. November 2008)

ich bin vorhin vorm tv eingepennt und nun kann ich nemmer schlafen :/


----------



## picollo0071 (8. November 2008)

rofl
dann mach den fernseher an, schalt rtl2 an, und dan kannst schlafen. da läuft son pseudo horrorfilm^^


mfg gabriel


----------



## Templer2k (8. November 2008)

da lvl ich lieber noch n bissl mein neuen main ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (8. November 2008)

aber bei so was schläft sichs schwer xD


mfg gabriel


----------



## Templer2k (8. November 2008)

schon aber man wird müde dadurch ich zumindest ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (8. November 2008)

o0
dann bin ich wohl etwas komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg gabriel


----------



## Templer2k (8. November 2008)

ocjh wieso wenn schu tausendmal in den gleichen gebiten gequestet hast dann wirds halt bissl faad


----------



## Lurock (8. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> "Laaaaaangweilig!" - Homer J. Simpson


Keine Lust mehr zu zocken.... =/


----------



## Templer2k (8. November 2008)

das is schlecht auf nick läuft biber brüder ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

Gutn Abend.


----------



## Crackmack (8. November 2008)

N`abend


----------



## Crackmack (8. November 2008)

Dämlicher Runes of Magic Beta Dowload der mist läuft schon den ganzen tag-.-


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. November 2008)

http://www.schwertshop.de/schwerter/fantas...ieschwert2.html

Hey leue glaubt ihr das schwert tuugt was im offensiven nahkampf?


----------



## Crackmack (8. November 2008)

Nö


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. November 2008)

wieso nich


----------



## Crackmack (8. November 2008)

ähm ähm es ähm steht nicht wie viel schaden es macht xP


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. November 2008)

Naja kommt memr aufn träger drauf an xD


----------



## Crackmack (8. November 2008)

Wen du der träger bist is es logisch das kein schaden drauf steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. November 2008)

/me stellt einen entsicherten Granatapfelbaum herein und singt Granatnachtenlieder


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

@ Crackmack: ROM macht eh kaum spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nein das schwert macht keinen schaden


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. November 2008)

Selor wirste auch mitmachen beim ucp weihnachtsliederträller event im TS?


----------



## Tabuno (8. November 2008)

jojo was gaydn hier so


----------



## Crackmack (8. November 2008)

Hmmm alle schon schlafen?^^


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hmmm alle schon schlafen?^^


Öhm nö^^
Far CryII spielen mehr auhc nicht :O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. November 2008)

ne


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. November 2008)

Nein keiner am Schlafen


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. November 2008)

und welches LVL biste inzwischen selor? also bei deim sigmar


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

Jetzt schläft Crackmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also FCII als MMO wäre auch genial :-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. November 2008)

Immernoch 23...


----------



## Crackmack (8. November 2008)

Nö ich bin nur am Naruto: Uzumaki Cronicles 2 zockn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. November 2008)

wieso zockste nich hast eh ne tolle gilde


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nö ich bin nur am Naruto: Uzumaki Cronicles 2 zockn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Animes..... gehören verboten....


----------



## Crackmack (8. November 2008)

Pfff


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. November 2008)

Ich zocke schon, nur wenn ich nicht zocke habe ich zu tun... und ich hab viel zu tun...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. November 2008)

was denn. werd arbeitslos wie inflames von Haste und der zockt auch erolgreich WAR XD

scherz.


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Pfff


Ja Crack, ich HASSE animes.


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja Crack, ich HASSE animes.



wiso hasste den animes? das du sie net so gut findest ok das is np kann cih akzeptiern aba das du sie hasst???? das würde cih doch schon gerne genauer wissen


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. November 2008)

Klar, ich kann auch von nichts leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich brauch ja nur Luft und Liebe... und selbst da krieg ich nur Luft und die auch nur schlecht...


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso hasste den animes? das du sie net so gut findest ok das is np kann cih akzeptiern aba das du sie hasst???? das würde cih doch schon gerne genauer wissen


Ja gut hassen war jetzt ein bisschen übertrieben ausgedrückt. 
Sind halt der selbe Mist wie Spongebob und was nicht alles. 
Die Einzigen ordentlichen Serien sind nur noch Simpsons und South Park 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

nab end


----------



## Saytan (8. November 2008)

tachii


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja gut hassen war jetzt ein bisschen übertrieben ausgedrückt.
> Sind halt der selbe Mist wie Spongebob und was nicht alles.
> Die Einzigen ordentlichen Serien sind nur noch Simpsons und South Park
> 
> ...



öööh ich weiss ja net was du bisher für animes gesehn hast aber ganz sicher net die die cih so schaue-.- 99% der animes hat jetzt ma gar nix mit spongebob etc zu tun. es gibt auch viele animes die sich eher an das erwachsene publikum richten und sehr gute inhalte haben, brutal sind, eher freizügig sind oder hallt alles miteinander^^


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> öööh ich weiss ja net was du bisher für animes gesehn hast aber ganz sicher net die die cih so schaue-.- 99% der animes hat jetzt ma gar nix mit spongebob etc zu tun. es gibt auch viele animes die sich eher an das erwachsene publikum richten und sehr gute inhalte haben, brutal sind, eher freizügig sind oder hallt alles miteinander^^




Bsp.?


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> öööh ich weiss ja net was du bisher für animes gesehn hast aber ganz sicher net die die cih so schaue-.- 99% der animes hat jetzt ma gar nix mit spongebob etc zu tun. es gibt auch viele animes die sich eher an das erwachsene publikum richten und sehr gute inhalte haben, brutal sind, eher freizügig sind oder hallt alles miteinander^^


MIch stört auch mehr diese comichafte Stil. Gefällt mir einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> MIch stört auch mehr diese comichafte Stil. Gefällt mir einfach nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auch beispiele bitte, sonst kann ich nix kommentieren^^


----------



## Saytan (8. November 2008)

streit über animes


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> streit über animes


Was nicht ist, kann noch werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (8. November 2008)

abend


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Bsp.?



elfenlied hat von allem 3 was

und ich finde elfenlied n hamemr anime. regt echt zum denken an


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend


*winke winke*


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> auch beispiele bitte, sonst kann ich nix kommentieren^^


Beispiele...
Naruto, Dragonball, öhm dieser anime da mit diesen Untoten Jäger das mal auf MTV lief etc. ^^


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> streit über animes



1.wir streiten net wir diskutiern^^

und 2. Why net?^^


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Beispiele...
> Naruto, Dragonball, öhm dieser anime da mit diesen Untoten Jäger das mal auf MTV lief etc. ^^



naruto ist ne gute serie eigentlich aba net dieser geschnittene mist von rtl2. und was meinste mit untotn jäger?


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> naruto ist ne gute serie eigentlich aba net dieser geschnittene mist von rtl2. und was meinste mit untotn jäger?


ich glaub er meint hellsing


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich glaub er meint hellsing



waaaaaaa sagt blos nix gegen hellsing^^ is eine meiner lieblins serien^^ obwohl die ovas sind wesentlich besser als die normale serie, da die sich mehr am amanga orientiern


----------



## mookuh (8. November 2008)

um was gehts denn?^^


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2008)

Razyl mag keine animes^^


----------



## Silenzz (8. November 2008)

whey


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

Hellsing=Meisterwerk

Ich rede nicht von helsing sondern von heLLsing!mit doppel L


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Hellsing=Meisterwerk
> 
> Ich rede nicht von helsing sondern von heLLsing!mit doppel L



was findeste besser? die normale serie oder die ovas?


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

also die amvs waren schon geil, von den neuen ovas hab ich noch net viel gesehen.


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2008)

die ovas orientiern sich mehr an den mangas, die kämpfe sind actionreicher und das ganze ist wesentlich blutiger(serie ab 16 ovas ab 18)


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> die ovas orientiern sich mehr an den mangas, die kämpfe sind actionreicher und das ganze ist wesentlich blutiger(serie ab 16 ovas ab 18)


Sie holen vieles nach, was in den amvs nicht erwähnt bzw gezeigt wurde. Im grunde wurde das alles neu gemacht weil die Fans rumgestresst haben.


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

Ich mag das ganze net, ganz einfach.
Mich spricht der Stil einfach net an.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag das ganze net, ganz einfach.
> Mich spricht der Stil einfach net an.


Was hast du denn für einen Stil?


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für einen Stil?


Ich mag sowas in der Art Simpson/Futurama (Bender Ftw und so). Es muss einfach Humor dabei sein. Und an der Menge von Animes die ich bisher gesehen habe fehlt das einfach.


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag das ganze net, ganz einfach.
> Mich spricht der Stil einfach net an.



es gibt auch unter den animes zig stile... und naruto dbz etc sind net besonders gezechnet. schau ma ergo proxy oder so die sind hamer gezeichnet. oder der 2te ghost in the shell film. bei dem ist die story net so der hit aber optisch n hochgenuss


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag sowas in der Art Simpson/Futurama (Bender Ftw und so). Es muss einfach Humor dabei sein. Und an der Menge von Animes die ich bisher gesehen habe fehlt das einfach.



schau dir FLCL an und dann wider hohle den satz ncohma^^


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag sowas in der Art Simpson/Futurama (Bender Ftw und so). Es muss einfach Humor dabei sein. Und an der Menge von Animes die ich bisher gesehen habe fehlt das einfach.


Ist das Anime? *anime noob bin*

Wenn ich animes schaue will ich keinen komedy film...klar,simpsons,american dad usw. sind HAMMER! Aber ernsthaft hinsetzen und schauen will ich das nicht. Eher Elfenlied,Hellsing usw.


----------



## Saytan (8. November 2008)

Hmm einziges anime das ich guckeragonball z :>^^kenn auch nix anderes


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hmm einziges anime das ich guckeragonball z :>^^kenn auch nix anderes



dbz ist net ohne aber gegen andere animes ist das der reinste müll^^(wie gesacht schau dbz auch ab und an ganz gerne aba nur die ungeschnittene fassund und net den rtl 2 quatsch)


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ist das Anime? *anime noob bin*
> 
> Wenn ich animes schaue will ich keinen komedy film...klar,simpsons,american dad usw. sind HAMMER! Aber ernsthaft hinsetzen und schauen will ich das nicht. Eher Elfenlied,Hellsing usw.


Ich habe nie gesagt das Simpson etc. Animes sind. Aber ich mag das eher als zb. Sinnloses töten von Zombies/Dämonen/ach was weiß ich für Viechern in Hellsing. 

@ Manoroth: Klar kann sein das es irgendwo da draußen Animes gibt die vllt. besser sind aber das was ich bisher gesehen habe hat einen eher schlechteren Eindruck hinterlassen.


----------



## Saytan (8. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dbz ist net ohne aber gegen andere animes ist das der reinste müll^^(wie gesacht schau dbz auch ab und an ganz gerne aba nur die ungeschnittene fassund und net den rtl 2 quatsch)


ich shcua englisch und deutsch,gt hab ich komplett auf englsich geguckt,auf deutsch machsts gar kein fun mehr oO folgen ausgelassen geschnitten blalbalba


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ich shcua englisch und deutsch,gt hab ich komplett auf englsich geguckt,auf deutsch machsts gar kein fun mehr oO folgen ausgelassen geschnitten blalbalba



jup ich habe dank db und naruto rtl2 hassen gelernt^^

von gt ham se gut 1/3 rausgesäbelt Oo

wenn du willst kann ich dir ma n paar animes empfehlen die ncoh gut sind habe so 50-60 filme/serien was auch imemr schon gesehn


----------



## Saytan (8. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup ich habe dank db und naruto rtl2 hassen gelernt^^
> 
> von gt ham se gut 1/3 rausgesäbelt Oo
> 
> wenn du willst kann ich dir ma n paar animes empfehlen die ncoh gut sind habe so 50-60 filme/serien was auch imemr schon gesehn


kp ich hab mich nie getraut wirklich was anderes zu gucken,dragonball war einzige anime,hab auch nie naruto geguckt^^


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> kp ich hab mich nie getraut wirklich was anderes zu gucken,dragonball war einzige anime,hab auch nie naruto geguckt^^


Das andere hat dir Angst gemacht stimmts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm nun hab ich auch noch Far Cry II durch verdammt. Und Fallout 3 Hab ich noch net *cry*


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> kp ich hab mich nie getraut wirklich was anderes zu gucken,dragonball war einzige anime,hab auch nie naruto geguckt^^



wiso nie "getraut"? haste angst, das du was besseres findest als db? wenn ja is deine angst begründet^^


----------



## Saytan (8. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso nie "getraut"? haste angst, das du was besseres findest als db? wenn ja is deine angst begründet^^


öhm nö war falsch aus gedrückt ich mein ich hab nicht wirklich was gefunden irgendwie hab mir viel zeugs reingezogen,und eyyy db ist sau geil hahahah xd 
vielleicht leigts daran dasi ch nichts besseres geswehen hab,und anime filme guck ich mir nicht an^^naja nur dragonball hhaahaha hmm serien kenn ich bleach,find ich auch shit


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> öhm nö war falsch aus gedrückt ich mein ich hab nicht wirklich was gefunden irgendwie hab mir viel zeugs reingezogen,und eyyy db ist sau geil hahahah xd
> vielleicht leigts daran dasi ch nichts besseres geswehen hab,und anime filme guck ich mir nicht an^^naja nur dragonball hhaahaha hmm serien kenn ich bleach,find ich auch shit


Simpson u. Futurama sind besser 
^^


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2008)

guck dir ma elfenlied an ist echt der hamemr

oder black laggon kann cih dir auch empfehlen

und was bleach angeht... entweder man liebt es oder man mags net^^ ich liebe es^^


----------



## Crackmack (8. November 2008)

Hmm es sollte mal ein Naruto MMORPG geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hmm es sollte mal ein Naruto MMOPG geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann geb ich mir die Kugel. 
Genauso ein Verbrechen an dieser Spielrichtung wie HKO
*erinnerungen an das Dragonball MMO werden wach*


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hmm es sollte mal ein Naruto MMOPG geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meinste net n mmorpg? wenn ja stimme cih dir zu^^ wenn nein.. ka was du meinst^^


----------



## Saytan (8. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> guck dir ma elfenlied an ist echt der hamemr
> 
> oder black laggon kann cih dir auch empfehlen
> 
> und was bleach angeht... entweder man liebt es oder man mags net^^ ich liebe es^^


wo gibts das?oder muss ich emule anamchen?ähhm ich meine eine muh an machen^^


----------



## Silenzz (8. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wo gibts das?oder muss ich emule anamchen?ähhm ich meine eine muh an machen^^


lol^^ guck doch mal kino.to


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wo gibts das?oder muss ich emule anamchen?ähhm ich meine eine muh an machen^^


Vergewaltige keine Tauren!


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wo gibts das?oder muss ich emule anamchen?ähhm ich meine eine muh an machen^^



habs dir per Pn geschickt. die mods mögens net so in threads^^


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> habs dir per Pn geschickt. die mods mögens net so in threads^^


die Mods mögen vieles nicht ist aber halt ihr "job". Ich könnte jetzt mit 1000. Links ankommen aber lassen wir das...

Ich horch nun meiner Matratze zu o.O der letzte Kara Run VOR den Addon war nochmal funny bye bye


----------



## Skatero (8. November 2008)

Viele Animes gibts auch auf anime-loads.org.

Wenn du noch keine bessere Animes als Dbz gesehen hast, schau dir Death Note an, oder viele andere Animes.


----------



## Saytan (8. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Viele Animes gibts auch auf anime-loads.org.
> 
> Wenn du noch keine bessere Animes als Dbz gesehen hast, schau dir Death Note an, oder viele andere Animes.


death note findi ch auch blöd


----------



## Skatero (9. November 2008)

Du bist kein normaler Mensch.^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> death note findi ch auch blöd



wtf?  Verbrennt den ketzer!!!!!

ne jetzt ma ernst wiso findeste das blöd?


----------



## Saytan (9. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wtf?  Verbrennt den ketzer
> 
> ne jetzt ma ernst wiso findeste das blöd?


findst scheiße gefällt mir nicht fertig xd


----------



## Manoroth (9. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> findst scheiße gefällt mir nicht fertig xd



sry aber wie viele folgen haste gesehn? die erste? sehr warscheinlich weil es ist echt spannend und zeigt einem auf interessante weise die abgründe der menschlichen psyche auf


----------



## Saytan (9. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sry aber wie viele folgen haste gesehn? die erste? sehr warscheinlich weil es ist echt spannend und zeigt einem auf interessante weise die abgründe der menschlichen psyche auf


4 oder so kp naja ich shcau mri sachen auf einem link an^^danke


----------



## Manoroth (9. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> 4 oder so kp naja ich shcau mri sachen auf einem link an^^danke



np


----------



## Skatero (9. November 2008)

Death Note kann man doch nur gut finden...


----------



## Manoroth (9. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Death Note kann man doch nur gut finden...



find ich auch^^


----------



## White-Frost (9. November 2008)

guten abend


----------



## Crackmack (9. November 2008)

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. November 2008)

ich will die §$§"$ essen den ween §$" Dann gut!

joho das leen ist so froh!!!


----------



## White-Frost (9. November 2008)

sag ich auch alles  oO


----------



## Crackmack (9. November 2008)

Noch wer da?


----------



## Manoroth (9. November 2008)

ich bin immer da^^


----------



## Crackmack (9. November 2008)

Das is gut^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. November 2008)

jo net war?^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. November 2008)

und wat treibste so?^^


----------



## Crackmack (9. November 2008)

Sagt ma hat wer n Naruto Kyuubi(fuchsungeheuer) Bild das etwa 180 Pixel hoch is?^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagt ma hat wer n Naruto Kyuubi(fuchsungeheuer) Bild das etwa 180 Pixel hoch is?^^



ne hab cih net und kyuubi heisst neunschwänzig^^


----------



## Haxxler (9. November 2008)

nimm halt eins von google und machs kleiner wenns zu groß is


----------



## Crackmack (9. November 2008)

Na und? Neunschwänzig/Fuchsungeheuer/Kyuubi is doch fast das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (9. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Na und? Neunschwänzig/Fuchsungeheuer/Kyuubi is doch fast das gleiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja^^ aba wenn schon dennschon neunschwänzigesfuchungeheuer^^


----------



## Crackmack (9. November 2008)

Siet schlecht aus wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss noch was ändern


----------



## Manoroth (9. November 2008)

das bild is net so gut gewählt... nimm besser eins wo er 4 schwänze hat zum beispiel


----------



## Crackmack (9. November 2008)

So siet ein bischen besser aus oder?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (9. November 2008)

Naja später dan mach jetzt noch die missi bei Uzumaki cronicles 2 fertig und dan schau ich vlileicht noch nen film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (9. November 2008)

so ich bin weg

auch ma schlafn^^


----------



## Das Licht (9. November 2008)

so, musste pc formatieren und nun patchen... dauert bestimtm die gnaze nacht...
*kotz*


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2008)

Hi....
und wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (9. November 2008)

nabend


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

*postcounter +1*
guten abend miteinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. November 2008)

Nabend


----------



## Tabuno (9. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> *postcounter +1*
> guten abend miteinander
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nabend und gz!


----------



## Crackmack (9. November 2008)

Wie sieht das aus?


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wie sieht das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das naruto an der seite ist etwas schlecht lesbar (vorallem das r)


----------



## Crackmack (9. November 2008)

Dan nehm ich wohl besser das:


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dan nehm ich wohl besser das:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jop das wohl besser

*ist off für heut*


----------



## Crackmack (9. November 2008)

So bin dan auch mal weg bis ähm in ein paar stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit(15:30 xP): oder auch nich


----------



## Crackmack (10. November 2008)

Ich bin nach langer langer jaja wirklich langer zeit wieder mal erster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich bin nach langer langer jaja wirklich langer zeit wieder mal erster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Avatar da macht mir Angst o.O
Und Gutn Abend


----------



## Jokkerino (10. November 2008)

guten abend...man wenn man hier jeden tag nur 1x guten abend sagt, hat man 365Posts im Jahr für fast gratis^^


----------



## Tabuno (10. November 2008)

Juhu, Gratisposts für alle...!


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Juhu, Gratisposts für alle...!


Wo Gratisposts? Das soll kein "Gratispost-Thread" werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (10. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo Gratisposts? Das soll kein "Gratispost-Thread" werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist es aber indem man einfach nur gutenabend sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ist es aber indem man einfach nur gutenabend sagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmmm, /close pls....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2008)

So...
Ich bin weg. 
+1 Gratispost wuhu^^


----------



## Crackmack (10. November 2008)

Ich bin auch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (10. November 2008)

boah geil!
21:30 : Guten Abend
21:51 : Bin weg


----------



## Manoroth (11. November 2008)

wtf? wo sind den alle meine nachtschwärmer abgebliebn? das geht so aba net...


----------



## Razyl (11. November 2008)

GUTN ABEND!!!!!!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. November 2008)

moin


----------



## Razyl (11. November 2008)

Irgendwie ist hier zu wenig los :/


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. November 2008)

ja wir brauche neue schwärmer...


----------



## Rhokan (11. November 2008)

Wieso sollten wir neue brauchen?


----------



## Razyl (11. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Wieso sollten wir neue brauchen?


Weil hier zuwenige sind. ZEUGT NACHWUCHS!!!^^


----------



## Tabuno (11. November 2008)

Ab dem 13.11 wird hier eh nix mehr los sein.^^
naja bin mal wech n8


----------



## Razyl (11. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ab dem 13.11 wird hier eh nix mehr los sein.^^
> naja bin mal wech n8


Ich werd da sein am 13.11
Ich warte eh erstmal ab bis alle vorbei sind und höher als 75 sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich bin auch weg n8@ all.


----------



## Crackmack (11. November 2008)

Naja ich werd Warhammer anfangen aber ich brauch erst nen neuen Pc naja bald weihnachten und im Februar geburtstag xP


aja N`abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (11. November 2008)

Tach auch und cu ihr Beiden^^


----------



## Crackmack (11. November 2008)

Wen hier keiner Postet schafen wir die 2000 nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (11. November 2008)

joa in letzter zeit lässts nach hmm^^


----------



## Oonâgh (11. November 2008)

Tjoah .. c'est la vie ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. November 2008)

Naja gibt halt nix wichtigeszu bespammen a 13.11 ist mal nix los aber  tgee später werden wir ne flut haben an  flamer beschwerden etc^^


----------



## Oonâgh (11. November 2008)

Die ganzen Flamer sind ja leider unumgänglich.. Wäähh ich werd beim Leveln ständig von so Leuten gekillt mimimi >.<


----------



## Crackmack (11. November 2008)

So bin dan mal weg


----------



## Crackmack (12. November 2008)

N`abend


----------



## Silenzz (12. November 2008)

Juten Morgen :-P


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

N´abend


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2008)

Gutn Abend aus der Hitze Afrikas


----------



## Lurock (12. November 2008)

Need WotLK...! =O
Nya, bis der Postbote kommt muss ich wohl oder übel die saugeile Left 4 Dead Demo zocken... =(


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nya, bis der Postbote kommt muss ich wohl oder übel die saugeile Left 4 Dead Demo zocken... =(


Dat will Steam und das will ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mag diese Plattform nicht.


----------



## Crackmack (12. November 2008)

Neuer ava neue sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit doch noch kein neuer ava xP
Edit2 doch ein neuer ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So und bin weg


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Neuer ava neue sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da ist doch dein neuer Ava o.O
Ich bleib bei meinen Obama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch 2h und 22 Minuten OLOLOLOL


----------



## Rhokan (12. November 2008)

So, auch mal ne neue Sig.... ich will endlich ne gescheite mit meinem char machen, kack model viewer : O


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> So, auch mal ne neue Sig.... ich will endlich ne gescheite mit meinem char machen, kack model viewer : O


Macht euch überall einen Massa rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Macht euch überall einen Massa rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mh ne, ich probier mit gimp noch n bissi rum, bis ich n gutes bild hinbekomme, das kommt dann rein... 
und bis dahin werde ich mir trotzdem keinen massa hinmachen, sondenr die sprüche lassen =O


----------



## Saytan (12. November 2008)

meine plöden eltern vermiesen mri den tag,kommen von elternabend,mahcen mir scheiß vorwürfe was für ne musik ich höre und zeigen mri irgendwas scheißmusik -.-

 zum glüpck geh ich mri ja gelich wotlk holen^^


und wie bekommt ihr wotlk?


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mh ne, ich probier mit gimp noch n bissi rum, bis ich n gutes bild hinbekomme, das kommt dann rein...
> und bis dahin werde ich mir trotzdem keinen massa hinmachen, sondenr die sprüche lassen =O


Dann legenfalls einen Hamilton wo er blöde aussieht? Büdde^^
Apropos: Die heilige Brille ist da


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Apropos: Die heilige Brille ist da


ne, wurde exkommuniziert =P


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> meine plöden eltern vermiesen mri den tag,kommen von elternabend,mahcen mir scheiß vorwürfe was für ne musik ich höre und zeigen mri irgendwas scheißmusik -.-
> 
> zum glüpck geh ich mri ja gelich wotlk holen^^
> 
> ...


also erstmal: Blöde bitte mit B.
sie machen dir vorwürfe Wegen deiner MUSIK? hmm
Und Amazon liefert mein dolles Wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> und wie bekommt ihr wotlk?


gechillt über amazon.


----------



## Saytan (12. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> also erstmal: Blöde bitte mit B.
> sie machen dir vorwürfe Wegen deiner MUSIK? hmm
> Und Amazon liefert mein dolles Wotlk
> 
> ...


Das "p" war völlig mit absicht kollege.
jaa machen sie,ich mein ich mach ja nicht was da gesungen wird und das wissen sie.
Aber ich soltle doch hören dürfen was ich will.Ich mein ich könnte metal hören oder ami hip hop,und da kommen auch ausdrücke vor oder sonstwas,zwar keine ala "isch ficken deine oma ins koma" oder so


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> zwar keine ala "isch ficken deine oma ins koma" oder so


xDDD


----------



## Crackmack (12. November 2008)

Omg eine Brille!

Meine Sig is irgendwie zu klein mal schauen ob ich noch was anderes hab >.<


----------



## Saytan (12. November 2008)

Hmm ausserdem wenn man in neuköln wohnt ist man selbst schuld ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hmm ausserdem wenn man in neuköln wohnt ist man selbst schuld ^^


? wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sind deine eltern selbst schuld, dass du so musik hörst, dadurch, dass ihr in neuköln wohnt?


----------



## Saytan (12. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ? wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sind deine eltern selbst schuld, dass du so musik hörst, dadurch, dass ihr in neuköln wohnt?


jo,der einfluss in neuköln bzw in unserer gegend ist halt,.....najaaa du weisst schon.^^


----------



## Crackmack (12. November 2008)

Naja hab nix mehr bin dan mal weg

Heil Satan....äh Saytan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> jo,der einfluss in neuköln bzw in unserer gegend ist halt,.....najaaa du weisst schon.^^


tjoa, scho klar, was du meisnt... aber man wird ja net zu bushido gezwungen xD


----------



## Saytan (12. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tjoa, scho klar, was du meisnt... aber man wird ja net zu bushido gezwungen xD


ach bushido ists ja nicht,da hrö ich nicht so viel^^sido und aggro oder on müll auch nicht^^

Die solln ma ruhig sein ich hör auch xavier naidoo und christina aguilera etc lol^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ach bushido ists ja nicht,da hrö ich nicht so viel^^sido und aggro oder on müll auch nicht^^


wasn hörstn dann so? =O


----------



## Saytan (12. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wasn hörstn dann so? =O


massiv,dj ak m7 blablablubb(paar "underground"typies),warrior,kaisa,xaviar naidoo,aguilera, und noch mehr nicht rapper


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> massiv


den hasse ich.
vor allem: er wird angeschossen.... aus nächster nähe... und der täter trifft nur in den arm???
das war doch eh inszeniert, oder der täter war bekifft, besoffen und auf sonstigem zeug...


----------



## Dracun (12. November 2008)

BÄÄÄÄM

huhu da bin ich mal wieder...wie geht es euch und wie geht es dem dunklen Meister??^^


----------



## Lucelia (12. November 2008)

so, schon 25k xp gemacht in sunwell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> huhu da bin ich mal wieder...wie geht es euch


hm joa passt so...


----------



## Dracun (12. November 2008)

wattn los brille??^^


----------------
Now playing: Schandmaul - Das Duell
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wattn los brille??^^


ach, n bissi melanchonie ist heute dabei ... ^^


----------



## Dracun (12. November 2008)

naa wenns nix weiter is^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> massiv




.. bin wieder weg waaaaaa

hip hop hiess früher stottern und war heilbar !


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> .. bin wieder weg waaaaaa


warst ja net ma wirklich hier <.<


----------



## Skyline212 (13. November 2008)

Mhhh jetzt ist es 00:25
Werde woll bald schlafen gehen....oder neeee muss noch das gucken und das. Noch mal wow rein und freund beschäftigen XD Also werde wol noch länger auf bleiben^^


----------



## Skyline212 (13. November 2008)

Okay jetzt ist es 02:27 und ich liege immer noch nicht in bett....verspüre aber schon leichte müdichkeit und werde mich jetzt wirklich (!) ins bett machen.
Gute Nacht!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Thunderblade- (13. November 2008)

Na ihr seid ja vielleicht ein paar Helden!


Zum ersten Mal entdecke ich diesen Thread und hier ist tote Hose.

Es ist kurz vor 5 Uhr und ich bin alles mögliche - nur nicht müde.

Und nein, das hat NICHTS mit WoW oder einem mitternächtlichen Verkauf eines nicht näher genannten Addons zutun. Eher mit meinem aktuellen Arbeit-Schlaf-Zyklus.



Tropsdem, schon komisch. Also wenn das hier tatsächlich der NACHTSCHWÄRMER-Thread sein soll, dann gute Nacht...


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2008)

Gutn abend von einen kranken ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (14. November 2008)

ich hole mir nur shcnell meinen gratis post und bin wieder weg...nabend...und gn8


----------



## Skatero (14. November 2008)

Hiho ...


----------



## Falathrim (14. November 2008)

Prächtiger Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (14. November 2008)

nabend

niemand da?


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

N`abend

Is der nachtschwärmer tot?


----------



## Lurock (15. November 2008)

Gleich 74... =/ Das lvln zieht sich ungemein...


----------



## Tabuno (15. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gleich 74... =/ Das lvln zieht sich ungemein...


Wow, ich bin erst 72 naja no time irgendwie^^


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Nabend, ich spiels zum Glück gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend, ich spiels zum Glück gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso zum Glück?, ich bemitleide dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Gutn Abend, irgend vegitiert der Thread doch so langsam vor sich hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ich hol mir kurzn nen neuen Kühlbeutel


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Wotlk trifft Nachtschwärmer kritisch Nachtschwärmer stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wotlk trifft Nachtschwärmer kritisch Nachtschwärmer stirbt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kann es ja nicht mal spielen das ist schlimm genug! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wotlk trifft Nachtschwärmer kritisch Nachtschwärmer stirbt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


als ob =P
bei uns sind scho genug auf 80, ab jetzt kann ich eh getrost langsam lvln...^^


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Ich auch nich da vor einem halben jahr mein Pc abgekackt is hab ich nen neuen gekauft auch abgekackt naja zum glück is bald weihnachten xP


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> als ob =P
> bei uns sind scho genug auf 80, ab jetzt kann ich eh getrost langsam lvln...^^


Redet pls mal net vom lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab alles drauf aber Neeeein ich hab ja mal wieder soviel pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Apropos: Abend Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Redet pls mal net vom lvln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


guden abend... btw wieso kansnt net spielen... (hastes scho gesagt und ich hab was überlesen? :S)


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> guden abend... btw wieso kansnt net spielen... (hastes scho gesagt und ich hab was überlesen? :S)


Ich hab mir nur mein Handgelenk angebrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und mit einer Handschreiben geht echt mies... scheißk hallew
Neein du hast nichts überleesen


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Ver*bieeep* ich *bieeep* *bieeep**bieeep**bieeep**bieeep**bieeep*ver*bieeep* diesen*bieeep**bieeep**bieeep*computer wieso kackt der einfach ab ver*bieeep**bieeep**bieeep* hu*bieeep**bieeep**bieeep* *kabuuuums* beep knopf futsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ver*bieeep* ich *bieeep* *bieeep**bieeep**bieeep**bieeep**bieeep*ver*bieeep* diesen*bieeep**bieeep**bieeep*computer wieso kackt der einfach ab ver*bieeep**bieeep**bieeep* hu*bieeep**bieeep**bieeep* *kabuuuums* beep knopf futsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vll kackt er ab, weil du auf die tasten hämmerst, wie als willst en pc zu hackepeter verarbeiten?


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll kackt er ab, weil du auf die tasten hämmerst, wie als willst en pc zu hackepeter verarbeiten?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Metallfleischer Crackmack


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Wen ich auf den tasten rum hämmer geht aber normalerweise nur die tastatur futsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Macht doch nichts wenn ihr nicht spielen könnt. *wotlk Spieler nerv*
Spielt einfach WAR.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wen ich auf den tasten rum hämmer geht aber normalerweise nur die tastatur futsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer weiss, wie dein pc die signale abwandelt...


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wen ich auf den tasten rum hämmer geht aber normalerweise nur die tastatur futsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vllt. hatte dein Rechner mitleaid mit der tastatur??


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

xP naja noch 10 SEITEN!!!!


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Noch 2 wochen Ruhe dann muss ich powerlvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verf***** Halle !!!!!!!!


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Ja das schaffen wir heute bzw. morgen morgen noch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noch 2 wochen Ruhe dann muss ich powerlvln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


spiel halt mit den füßen...


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> spiel halt mit den füßen...


Handball und füße? Naja ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne war ne scheiß peinliche sache, wollte eigentlich den ball wegtreten der in den Slalom HandballParcours reingekuller ist und ich tret drüber, rutsche aus mit meinen Linkein Bein und knall dann volle Wucht auf meine Linke hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


i hate mit life


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Handball und füße? Naja ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich meinte pc -.-' ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich meinte pc -.-' ^^


Aso, mach mir das mal vor^^ ich glaube da schaff ich 1 mob und muss dann reggen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aso, mach mir das mal vor^^ ich glaube da schaff ich 1 mob und muss dann reggen xD


naja, mach dir halt nen  tasten makro, das genügend abdeckt un kawumm einfach jede min mim großen zeh draufdrücken... ^^


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Handball und füße? Naja ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, mach dir halt nen  tasten makro, das genügend abdeckt un kawumm einfach jede min mim großen zeh draufdrücken... ^^


Brille, machen video von dir wie du das machst und ich mach das nach^^ vorher net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Crackmack: I hate you :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille, machen video von dir wie du das machst und ich mach das nach^^ vorher net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ma schauen  xP


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Wer nich?^^


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ma schauen  xP


Brille lvl du mal für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in 2 wochen biste 80 dann kann ich ja weiterspielen xD


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Ich hass dich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille lvl du mal für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ok, giev accoun daten, ich bin ein veltlauenswüldiger selvice.


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ok, giev accoun daten, ich bin ein veltlauenswüldiger selvice.


kliengt nicht seriös, nene lass mal Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Du darfst ihm nich trauen ich hab ihm mal mein buffed pw gegeben und er hats nicht gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. November 2008)

moin und tschüss 
<---dk noch auf 70 leveln^^


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Gibst du es dann mir?
Edit: Noch 9 Seiten.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> moin und tschüss
> <---dk noch auf 70 leveln^^


lass mich raten... hast ihn schon auf 55 gelevelt? =PP


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Meiner ist erst 49.


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Für was steht das DK? Donkey Kong? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

fast. diddie kong


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Dummy Kong?^^


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Death Kong?


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dummy Kong?^^


Donkey Kong und Mario?


----------



## Saytan (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> lass mich raten... hast ihn schon auf 55 gelevelt? =PP


wat?
Ich level grad meinen DEATHKNIGHT von 69 auf 70,aber powerlevlen macht kein fun mehr -.-


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Die nächste WoW Erweiterung heisst sicher. Mario vs. Donkey Kong.
Der Endboss wird Bowser sein. Als neuer Beruf gibts Klempner.
Und das neue Reittier ist ein Yoshi.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wat?
> Ich level grad meinen DEATHKNIGHT von 69 auf 70,aber powerlevlen macht kein fun mehr -.-


mir ist klar, dass du den dk levelst, und das mit 55 war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint... -.-' ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die nächste WoW Erweiterung heisst sicher. Mario vs. Donkey Kong.
> Der Endboss wird Bowser sein. Als neuer Beruf gibts Klempner.
> Und das neue Reittier ist ein Yoshi.


Yoshi als Reittier wäre echt Imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die nächste WoW Erweiterung heisst sicher. Mario vs. Donkey Kong.
> Der Endboss wird Bowser sein. Als neuer Beruf gibts Klempner.
> Und das neue Reittier ist ein Yoshi.


und bowser dropt mit 0,001% prinzessin peach. die wird beim aufheben gebunden, aber beim nächsten add0n ma wieder fallengelassen und wieder von bowser gedropt... >.<


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> und bowser dropt mit 0,001% prinzessin peach. die wird beim aufheben gebunden, aber beim nächsten add0n ma wieder fallengelassen und wieder von bowser gedropt... >.<


Prinzessin Peach als Drop. Ich will mir net vorstellen was manche damit machen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Prinzessin Peach als Drop. Ich will mir net vorstellen was manche damit machen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


"entzaubern" xD


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Und die neue heldenklasse is luigi xD


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> "entzaubern" xD


Wieviele Splitter das wohl gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Mmmm, Nudelsuppe ist lecker.


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mmmm, Nudelsuppe ist lecker.


du isst abends um halb 11 SUPPE?!
hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> du isst abends um halb 11 SUPPE?!
> hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was ist daran so hammer? wenn man hunger hat...


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mmmm, Nudelsuppe ist lecker.




Schick ma n Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



8 Seiten


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Was für ein Link?


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was ist daran so hammer? wenn man hunger hat...


Das hunger haben doch net, das mann suppe isst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ja ich hasse (!) suppea)


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hunger haben doch net, das mann suppe ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also so wässrige brühe find ich auch kacke.
aber linsensuppe... <3


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Du sollst mir die Suppe über n link schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> also so wässrige brühe find ich auch kacke.
> aber linsensuppe... <3


*würg*
Kennt ihr nicht normales essen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Hmm ne, die behalt ich für mich. Am liebsten sehr scharfe Suppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> *würg*
> Kennt ihr nicht normales essen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sag nichts gegen linsensuppe! :O


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sag nichts gegen linsensuppe! :O


Sowas bezeichne ich sonst als minderwertiges Essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Jaja nix gegen Nudelsuppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder Ramen


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Dann iss du dein Spinat oder so.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sowas bezeichne ich sonst als minderwertiges Essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die arme linsensuppe, sie ist doch so sensibel!


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann iss du dein Spinat oder so.


Spinat? Ich esse gras? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nudelsuppe mag zwar noch grad so durchgehen aber LINSEN? 
@ Brille: Suppen haben gefühle?


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Habt ihr auch Aliens als Bekannte?
Wie die von Pro 7.


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Nö du Aliens die werden in der area 51 auseinandergenomen der arme uri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spinat? Ich esse gras?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja! und sie sind sehr empfindlich, wenn du sie so verletzt! =P



Skatero schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch Aliens als Bekannte?
> Wie die von Pro 7.


jo klar.
und zudem hab ich tentakeln anstatt armen und esse außerdem gerne katzen... :S


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch Aliens als Bekannte?
> Wie die von Pro 7.


NIcht wirklich, Uri geller ist eh ein Spack.

@ Brille:
Deine kommentare sind echt genial >3^^
*tot lachen tut*


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2008)

Ich frage es so oft, und nie bekomme ich eine Antwort:

WHO the FUCK is Uri Geller????


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> und zudem hab ich tentakeln anstatt armen und esse außerdem gerne katzen... :S



Was soll daran speziell sein?
Das haben viele Leute.


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja! und sie sind sehr empfindlich, wenn du sie so verletzt! =P
> 
> 
> jo klar.
> und zudem hab ich tentakeln anstatt armen und esse außerdem gerne katzen... :S



Jaja und ein Glas hast auch noch auf dem Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht vergessen du bist grün und hast nur 1 auge *rolleyes*


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> >3


ich sag mal nicht, wonach das aussieht...



Crackmack schrieb:


> Jaja und ein Glas hast auch noch auf dem Kopf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


immer doch.


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Katzensuppe...
Noch 7!


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich sag mal nicht, wonach das aussieht...


Net du, deine KOmmentare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich sag mal nicht, wonach das aussieht...
> 
> 
> immer doch.



Denken wir das gleiche ?^^


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Bald darf Crackmack total verrückt durch sein Zimmer hüpfen und 2000 schreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Denken wir das gleiche ?^^


wenn du denkst, dass ich denke, dass ich das was ich immer dneke denke, und du weisst, was ich immer denke, dann denken wir das gleiche


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bald darf Crackmack total verrückt durch sein Zimmer hüpfen und 2000 schreien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja was sonst?^^


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Jaja was sonst?^^


hast sicherlich noch so ein hütchen von der Jahrhundertwende noch wo 2000 draufsteht, den darfst dann auch noch aufsetzen.


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Nimm es dann auf. Dann haben wir mal etwas zu lachen.


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Jup


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Aber zieh dir bitte etwas an.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

so, ich mappe jetzt mal nebenbei wieder n bissi wc3 ^^



Skatero schrieb:


> Aber zieh dir bitte etwas an.


ja. em besten klebt er sich das hütchen untenrum an :>
und im hintern eine fahne wo 2k draufsteht


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nimm es dann auf. Dann haben wir mal etwas zu lachen.


Wieso "mal etwas"?
@ Brille: Die Map will i dann haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Nene ich renne nackt durch die gegend mit nem partyhut und nem schild um den Pi**** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nene ich renne nackt durch die gegend mit nem partyhut und nem schild um den Pi****
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Renn aber auf offener straße noch rum und gröl andauernd 2000 und sacke dann auf knien vor den Krankenhaus zusammen und schrei alles raus, mal sehen wann der erste Arzt kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Genau Wc3 das einzige game das auf meinem schrott pc so halbwegs nicht laggt


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso "mal etwas"?



Weil Uri Geller langweilig ist.


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Genau Wc3 das einzige game das auf meinem schrott pc so halbwegs nicht laggt


Laggen ungleich Ruckelm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außer du spielst es im I-Net


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil Uri Geller langweilig ist.


Wieso guckst du es dann überhaupt?

Was auhc genial wäre: Bei der Seite 1999 closed ein Mod den Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Laggen ungleich Ruckelm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Det wollte ich grad sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Bald 2000...
Noch 6.


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bald 2000...
> Noch 6.


Dann verwicktlicht sichs Nosdradamus Aussage mit der Apokalyptse.
und wer ist schuld? Wir inbesondere Crackmack!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> und wer ist schuld? Wir inbesondere Crackmack!!!


na, dann kommen aber n paar andere davor =P
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...=who&t=7250


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> na, dann kommen aber n paar andere davor =P
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...=who&t=7250


Aber Crackmack setzt uns unter druck...
W00T ich hab hier schon 490 sinnlose beiträge gepostet? oha...


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

was soll ich da sagen... 1088... wobei jetzt 1089^^


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

38!


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was soll ich da sagen... 1088... wobei jetzt 1089^^


d.h. wir haben alle kein RL *wein*


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> d.h. wir haben alle kein RL *wein*


was sollen dann lurock oder minas sagen... xD


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was sollen dann lurock oder minas sagen... xD


Die haben auch kein RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir alle die hier schreiben haben kein RL; wir sind nicht wow süchtig pah viel schlimmer:
NACHTSCHWÄRMERSÜCHTIG.
Hmm ob wir damit die CSU auf usn lenkeön?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

lol game one war grad geil:
"wrath of the lich king ist draußen...aber wem erzählen wir das egtl, die dies interessiert haben in den nächsten wochen eh keine zeit fürs fernsehen" :>


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> lol game one war grad geil:
> "wrath of the lich king ist draußen...aber wem erzählen wir das egtl, die dies interessiert haben in den nächsten wochen eh keine zeit fürs fernsehen" :>


Leider hab ich die Ziet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brille leist du mir mal dein Handgelenk?^^


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> lol game one war grad geil:
> "wrath of the lich king ist draußen...aber wem erzählen wir das egtl, die dies interessiert haben in den nächsten wochen eh keine zeit fürs fernsehen" :>


Rofl.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Leider hab ich die Ziet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


klar, ich schick dir ne pm >.<


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Ich glaube das ist auch nicht besser...


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist auch nicht besser...


wieso? das ist noch voll funktionsfähig^^

so, ich guck mir mal das über dead space an... sieht nice aus


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso? das ist noch voll funktionsfähig^^


du brauchst es ja derzeit nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dead Space... dieser komische horror shooter? Hmm ich (würde) Fallout 3 spielen an deiner stelle Brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dead Space... dieser komische horror shooter? Hmm ich (würde) Fallout 3 spielen an deiner stelle Brille


fallout 3 hab ich vor zu spielen... aber erst in den winterferien... da kann ichs dann voll auskosten und erkunden.
dead space kann ich auch unter der woche/ am we ma durchzocken^^


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> fallout 3 hab ich vor zu spielen... aber erst in den winterferien... da kann ichs dann voll auskosten und erkunden.
> dead space kann ich auch unter der woche/ am we ma durchzocken^^


In ferien muss ich meinen Char hochziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hach ohne RL lebt es sich leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja wenn ich in denFerien dazu komme
Naja ich ruh mihc nun aus und hör nochen bissl music, bye bye
und Crackmack? ICh will wirklich ein Video wenn du rumhüpfst bei der 2000 nur um es auf youtube zu stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> In ferien muss ich meinen Char hochziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ruh dich doch hier im nachtschwärmer aus =P
falls nicht: bb^^


----------



## Tabuno (15. November 2008)

Wehe ihr macht heut noch die 2k Seite voll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wehe ihr macht heut noch die 2k Seite voll...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


:>


----------



## Tabuno (15. November 2008)

naja bin mal off 
ps: bin erst lvl 72 ich boon


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Nur noch 5.
Aber wo ist eigentlich Crackmack?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nur noch 5.
> Aber wo ist eigentlich Crackmack?


der kauft sich die gegenstände für die 2k feier... xD
(bzw klaut, die läden ham ja scho zu <.<)


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Das hat er doch schon gemacht nach Seite 1001.
Er bereitet sich halt früh auf so Sachen vor.
Wahrscheinlich ist er nur auf dem Klo.


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Habsch was verpasst? War grad Wc3 nein nich WC xP


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Habsch was verpasst? War grad Wc3 nein nich WC xP


noe, bisher nix xD
wc3 kampagne?


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Hast du dich vorbereitet auf die 2000?
Edit: Fur TV ist hmm lustig..?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Edit: Fur TV ist hmm lustig..?


ich finds eher einfach nur seltsam^^
aber naja... schmunzeln muss ich schon bei manchen sachen^^


----------



## Crackmack (15. November 2008)

Ne net Kampagne battle.net

bin dann mal weg


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2008)

na super, wenn jetzt alle gehen, kommt erst morgen die 2k^^


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2008)

Haben noch 2 Minuten Zeit.
Jetzt kommt Jackass.


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2008)

Lolz...

Mann spamm ich hier rum...aber mir fällt nix besseres ein

3 Installer gleichzeitig überfordern meine Festplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duni (16. November 2008)

Ich sag dann auch mal Guten Abend


----------



## Skatero (16. November 2008)

Bin mal afk.


----------



## Duni (16. November 2008)

Wir schaffen die 2k Seiten, heute bin ich das 1. hier dabei. Das wird was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Suffer (16. November 2008)

Spiele patchen suckt dermaßen -.-  
  Aber bald kann ich wieder spielen...


LG


----------



## Duni (16. November 2008)

The schrieb:


> Spiele patchen suckt dermaßen -.-
> Aber bald kann ich wieder spielen...
> 
> 
> LG


Ich werds am Dienstag auch machen dürfen, wenn ich mir dann endlich Wotlk holen werde

lG


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2008)

Ja dass wirs heute schaffen is klar, heute sind ja auch schon wieder 9 Stunden Zeit ;D

Welcome to Spammers Paradise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw.:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duni (16. November 2008)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
Nun krieg ich Albträume, danke -.-


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

jutn abend leute


----------



## Duni (16. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn abend leute


abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn abend leute


auch mal wieder da^^


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> auch mal wieder da^^



jup^^ sry war in letzter zeit fremdschreiben in nem anime udn manga forum^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup^^ sry war in letzter zeit fremdschreiben in nem anime udn manga forum^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie konntest du nur?
ma kurz afk


----------



## Duni (16. November 2008)

peinlich peinlich?^^


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

Duni schrieb:


> peinlich peinlich?^^



hmmm? was?^^


----------



## Duni (16. November 2008)

keine Ahnung?^^
denk dir was aus


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

denken? am weekend und um die zeit? gehts noch?


----------



## Duni (16. November 2008)

stimmt, sry, will dich nicht überstrapazieren^^


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn abend leute


Moinsän!


----------



## Skatero (16. November 2008)

RE!


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> RE!


WB!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duni (16. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> WB!


WB²!


----------



## Skatero (16. November 2008)

THX!


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

und was baut ihr so?


----------



## Duni (16. November 2008)

wie bauen?


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

was ihr so macht^^ mir gefällt nur das wort bauen^^


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und was baut ihr so?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. November 2008)

Auf 2000 vorbereiten.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

ey was soll der mist!
laut fernsehzeitung und teletext soll sport ist mord kommen, stattdessen kommt ross antoni mit 30 dinge... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

ich mache gerade PZZFQFESS


----------



## Skatero (16. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich mache gerade PZZFQFESS


Und was ist das?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. November 2008)

hatest heute ehschon gute fernsehunerhaltung Vincent raven <3 <3


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und was ist das?



das is n geheimnis^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das is n geheimnis^^


das ist kein geheimnis, das ist "kopf-auf-tastatur-schmetter" sprache


----------



## Skatero (16. November 2008)

Jetzt tu nicht so.^^
Sag schon.


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist kein geheimnis, das ist "kopf-auf-tastatur-schmetter" sprache



ne is blos ne abkürzung^^


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> hatest heute ehschon gute fernsehunerhaltung Vincent raven <3 <3



ders n schweizer ha^^


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne is blos ne abkürzung^^


Für 5 gegen Willi? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Für 5 gegen Willi?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei mano verliert willi :>


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Für 5 gegen Willi?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nope


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei mano verliert willi :>






Manoroth schrieb:


> nope



Grandios. Passt irgendwie seeehr schön zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. November 2008)

Also sag mir für was die Abkürzung steht.
Bin auch Schweizer!


----------



## Lurock (16. November 2008)

So, noch einmal ins Forum gucken, dann geh ich auch. Verneigt euch gefälligst ihr Maden!


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also sag mir für was die Abkürzung steht.
> Bin auch Schweizer!



ok weil du schweizer bist geb cih dir n tipp: es sind lustige beschäfftigungen^^


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So, noch einmal ins Forum gucken, dann geh ich auch. Verneigt euch gefälligst ihr Maden!



*sich verneig* willkommen altehrwürdiger meister


----------



## Skatero (16. November 2008)

Ich weiss immer noch nicht was.
Edit: Schäm dich Doppelposter!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich mache gerade PZZFQFESS


penis zur zeit für quests fest eingestellter stand spieler? 
nur obs ne lustige beschäftigung für ihn ist weiss ich net


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich weiss immer noch nicht was.



tja... sehe cih aus als ob das mein prob is?^^


----------



## Lurock (16. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *sich verneig* willkommen altehrwürdiger meister


So ist 's recht! Dann bin ich auch wieder weg, auf die nächsten Tausend oder so...


----------



## Skatero (16. November 2008)

Hmm. Ja.


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> penis zur zeit für quests fest eingestellter stand spieler?
> nur obs ne lustige beschäftigung für ihn ist weiss ich net



ne sry das ists definitiv net^^ und jeder buchstabe steht für ne beschäftigung^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich mache gerade PZZFQFESS





Manoroth schrieb:


> ne sry das ists definitiv net^^ und jeder buchstabe steht für ne beschäftigung^^



putzen
zocken
zicken
f****
questen
fröhlich sein
essen
stinken
schlürfen (eine flüßigkeit)


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

falsch
richtig
falsch
richtig
falsch
falsch
fast richtig.. ach was ich lass es gelten
falsch
beinahe richtig. saufen wärs^^


----------



## Lurock (16. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> f****


Das musst du wirklich nicht zensieren, die Fische sterben zwar, aber sie sichern auch überleben! Fischen ftw!


Grüne schrieb:


> schlürfen (eine flüßigkeit)


Was außer Flüssigkeiten kann man denn sonst noch schlürfen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> falsch  | mh ok
> richtig |  war klar^^
> falsch  |
> 
> ...


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

so ich löse auf^^

Pancake, Zocken, Zeichnen, F****en, Quatschen, Fastfood Essen, Schlafen, Saufen

das wärs^^


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

himmel hab was vergessn... is noch n buchstabe dazugekommn

 	 PZZFMQFESS

das M steh für Musik^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

argh ross soll sich ma mit seiner sendung fortmachen, will sport ist mord sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> argh ross soll sich ma mit seiner sendung fortmachen, will sport ist mord sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. November 2008)

ross ist doch n süßer^^


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

hey leute n bisserl mehr initiative hier... so schaffn wa die 2000te nie mehr heute abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey leute n bisserl mehr initiative hier... so schaffn wa die 2000te nie mehr heute abend


ist ja auch schon morgens


----------



## Skatero (16. November 2008)

Tja.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. November 2008)

nicht quaatschen poste^n^^


----------



## Skatero (16. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wat?
wir sind weder auf 2k
noch sonst was?
wer hat bday? o_O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. November 2008)

ich hab bday grauliert alle das gibt posts^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich hab bday grauliert alle das gibt posts^^


ist klar <.<


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. November 2008)

naja aber am 19ten habe ich also vorgratulation könnten wir ja machen. lol 19 Posts noch


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> naja aber am 19ten habe ich also vorgratulation könnten wir ja machen. lol


das bringt aber unglück.
wobei... du bist es ja, also egal^^ xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. November 2008)

Dann rage ich halt schutzamulett von Vincent raven um mit 90 jahren in diee Anderswelt einzutreten^^
und dann nehme ich kontakt mit uri geller auf


----------



## Skatero (16. November 2008)

WAR > WOW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. November 2008)

stimmt


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

die diskussion ist sinnlos :>
also weg damit =P


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2008)

RL > All :/

Morgen wird mal Medieval 2 angezockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. November 2008)

freue mich schon auf 18ten mein geburtstagsgeschenk von mithyc xD


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2008)

Is ja nochn bischen hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> freue mich schon auf 18ten mein geburtstagsgeschenk von mithyc xD


hm laut buffed.de wirst 16... :\
also freust dich dann in 2 jahren oder hast hier 2 jahre zu wenig?^^


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm laut buffed.de wirst 16... :\
> also freust dich dann in 2 jahren oder hast hier 2 jahre zu wenig?^^


Sogar nochn bischen länger hin als ich dachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

sport ist mord fängt an... endlich >.<


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sport ist mord fängt an... endlich >.<



gz

aber... was ist das?^^ habs noch nie gesehn^^ und wo kommts?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gz
> 
> aber... was ist das?^^ habs noch nie gesehn^^ und wo kommts?


auf rtl :>
ist halt ne sendung mit sportvideos... ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. November 2008)

ne 18en november startet das event Eisen udn stahl schwarze gardisst und ritter des sonnenordens nicht 18 jahre^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

am 18. kommen auch die minen oder?
naja egal, ich find war &wow besser als hdro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> auf rtl :>
> ist halt ne sendung mit sportvideos... ^^



bin auch ma am schaun^^


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2008)

Ich will noch die 2000 erleben, dann geh ich pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

nur noch wenig trennt diesen thread von 2k... ^^


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nur noch wenig trennt diesen thread von 2k... ^^


Mit jedem Post ein bischen weniger ;D


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. November 2008)

ERSTER

YEAH IM SO KICKASS AND AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!

edit: hahah manoroth war wohl nix

Seht ihr diesen POST?? ICH BIN DER GOTT DES MILLENIUMS!!!

und jetzt Party am besten mit: http://www.myvideo.at/watch/4794846


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

post post post


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

mpf, jeden samstag auf sport ist mord warten... und am ende läufts eh nur 25 mins...^^

yeah wooooaaaa 2k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2008)

GZ Nachtschwärmer


Ich bin weg, nacht Leute XD


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

juhuuu 2k^^ 

das ich das noch erleben darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> GZ Nachtschwärmer
> 
> 
> Ich bin weg, nacht Leute XD



gn8^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> juhuuu 2k^^
> 
> das ich das noch erleben darf
> 
> ...


wo ist nur crackmack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. November 2008)

ja und ich war der 2000er bringer verehrt mich als gott


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ja und ich war der 2000er bringer verehrt mich als gott


ach sei leis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. November 2008)

GZ!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. November 2008)

xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

nettes bild^^
aber n bissi zu schlicht :>


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ja und ich war der 2000er bringer verehrt mich als gott



du warst gerade ma so 10 sek schneller als ich-.-

verehrt mcih als halb gott^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. November 2008)

ja aber mein text wa nievauvoller^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ja aber mein text wa nievauvoller^^


nievau? :>


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

kenne nur nivea


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. November 2008)

ja nivea meine ich auch.

xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kenne nur nivea


jo
es gibt eine legende von "niveau", aber egal, wo und wie lange man hier suchte, man konnte es nicht finden


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. November 2008)

http://www.myvideo.at/watch/4794846

bittesehr eine tüte niveau


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2008)

so, da die 2k geschafft sind, sag ich auch mal gn8... bis morgen :>


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

*sich ne flasche met hohl*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. November 2008)

kuck lieber mal   http://www.myvideo.at/watch/4794846  an dan spucksten met wieder aus^^


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

hau ab mit dem schmarn^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. November 2008)

aja bin jetzt auch heia muss morgenn wieder um 11 uh auf weil ich meinen wecker auf 11 uhr stelle für mehr PC zeit

also gute nacht


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

gn8 *mit metflasche hinterher wedel und wider n schluck nimmt*


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

bin ma noch ne runde wow zocken


----------



## Thraslon (16. November 2008)

morgen! *gähn*


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2008)

morgen^^ da lebt ja doch ncon wer^^


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

Wiso wiso????Ich habe lange gewartet und hab die 2000 doch verpasst wiso hasst du mich oh du heiliger........................................................................
............Bierkrug nee das passt nicht ähm noch mal
ohhh du heiliger ZAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wiso wiso????Ich habe lange gewartet und hab die 2000 doch verpasst wiso hasst du mich oh du heiliger........................................................................
> ............Bierkrug nee das passt nicht ähm noch mal
> ohhh du heiliger ZAM
> 
> ...


HAHA crack!!!^^
Gutn abend erstmal.
ICH WILL WOTLK SPIELEN :/ :/


----------



## Jokkerino (16. November 2008)

nabend...ich bin für den gratispost hier...oder gibt es eine ernsthafte Diskussion im Thread?


----------



## riesentrolli (16. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> HAHA crack!!!^^
> Gutn abend erstmal.
> ICH WILL WOTLK SPIELEN :/ :/


DK KICKS ASS!!!!!!


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> DK KICKS ASS!!!!!!


Bitte nicht so überdeutlich ok?^^


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

Grml top 20 verfasser heute platz 8 razyl platz 2 >.<


----------



## riesentrolli (16. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so überdeutlich ok?^^


hab für den dk sogar mein main stehen lassen weils so übelst bock macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Grml top 20 verfasser heute platz 8 razyl platz 2 >.<


hä? Post mal o.O
@ Trolli
ja sag noch mehr wie toll alles ist. Ich kann es eh net spielen ~~


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

Naja ich will überhaupt wierder mal WoW zockn das letzte mal hab ich das vor nem halben jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

Geh auf assistent neben einstellungen


----------



## riesentrolli (16. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> hä? Post mal o.O
> @ Trolli
> ja sag noch mehr wie toll alles ist. Ich kann es eh net spielen ~~


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

Rofl jetzt schon platzt 4 xP


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Geh auf assistent neben einstellungen


Ahh ok. Brille ist vor mir, verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WTF?! Ich hab schon 1764 Beiträge o.O Anfang des Jahres war ich doch noch bei fast 500 ~~


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

*hust* anfang des jahres war ich bei 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *hust* anfang des jahres war ich bei 0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da ist wer Buffed Süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

Wen ich süchtig bin was is dan minas?^^


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wen ich süchtig bin was is dan minas?^^


Ein menschliches Wesen mit RL?
So wer von euch Lieben leiht mir mal sein Handgelenk damit ich wotlk auch mal spielen kann? Du crackmack? Da es dein Rechner eh derzeit net schafft isses ja net so wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

Sach ma Brille hat doch gestern so ne statistik gepostet wer alles in dem thread gepostet hat wie macht man die auf?^^


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

Nene das handgelenk brauch ich noch will morgen wieder nachtschwärmer first sein und mit einem hangelenk geht das nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nene das handgelenk brauch ich noch will morgen wieder nachtschwärmer first sein und mit einem hangelenk geht das nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kriegst mein kaputtes bis es wieder heile ist ok?^^
Ja ich frag mich auch wie Brille diese Statistik hergecheatet hat :/


----------



## riesentrolli (16. November 2008)

diese hier? http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...=who&t=7250


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

xP naja ich wär ja schon glücklich wen wc3 im non battle.net oder RUNESCAPE (ja nich mal das läuft flüssig) flüssig laufen würde


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> diese hier? http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...=who&t=7250



ja genau das wie machste das?^^


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> diese hier? http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...=who&t=7250


JENAU!^^
Gott schon 500 Beiträge hier verschwendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ja genau das wie machste das?^^


auf die beitragszahl von nem topic klicken^^


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

850^^

Hoppla falsch geschaut 880 xD


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> auf die beitragszahl von nem topic klicken^^


geht bei mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ihr cheatet doch alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

geh ma zur übersicht vom gott und welt forum und da klickst auf ne zahl


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2008)

Öhem scheiße
Mein opera zeigt keine Scripte mehr an kennt sich wer damit aus=?


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

Opera opera opera?


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Opera opera opera?


Ja Opera 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

Was das?^^


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Was das?^^


Nicht dein Ernst oder? 
Das isn Browser sowie Firefox/IE :/


----------



## riesentrolli (16. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst oder?
> Das isn Browser sowie Firefox/IE :/


ie is kein browser^^


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

Achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 achja du bist platzt 1
joa ie is müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ie is kein browser^^


Das hilft mir grad nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So en scheiß hier aber auch :/
Kann ich net sehen, scripte sind aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

Nimm nen anderen browser


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nimm nen anderen browser


Hab nur Opera und IE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

dein pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja platzt 3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

Naja geh ma extras enstellungen da solltest irgenwo Javascript ein oder ausstellen können jedenfals bei ff


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> dein pech
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Muhaha Java Update und es ging wieder, ich bin so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich Platz 1? Äähm OMG?!


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2008)

So den Post klau ich mir nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich geh off, muss morgen früh raus zum Doktor, brauch ne Sportbefreiung und mal ne Untersuchung. Bye Bye ihr nachtschwärmer. 
Crack? Ich warte immer noch auf das Video von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

Pfff auf java biste wegen mir gekommen wa?^^


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Pfff auf java biste wegen mir gekommen wa?^^


Nein bin ich net. 
Scripte = Java meist (gibt es eigentlich andere?^^)
Java Update und Flashplugin neu und schwups wars fertig so nun weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

Ne du wartest auf das video von brille wie er mit den füssen WoW zockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

hmm opera is ja schneller als ff xP

jaja und die schnellauswahl is praktisch


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

Bin ma ne runde Dota spieln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

so und jetzt bin cih noch hdr 2 schaun^^


----------



## D132 (16. November 2008)

*in den thread stolper* Ich war schon lange nicht mehr hier glaube ich =)
Hallöchen an alle


----------



## White-Frost (16. November 2008)

hi all...


----------



## Skatero (16. November 2008)

Crackmack, 4 Posts nacheinander? oO
Hi @ all und byw @ all.
Crackmack wir warten noch auf das Video.


----------



## Stupido (17. November 2008)

Moin nachteulen1^^ wer hier`?


----------



## mirror-egg (17. November 2008)

Dann mach ich mal den ersten post heute:



HI @ all


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

So ich bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Razyl du bist 13 posts vor mir >.<


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So ich bin wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NUR noch 4 Tage *dance*


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Scheiss spammer du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Scheiss spammer du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso bekomm dann von dir ne Freundesanfrage wenn ich scheiße bin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

kP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hmm am mittwoch in ner woche kann ich wieder WoW zockn >.>


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> kP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na dann. Ich einer Woche kann ich es auch wieder spielen. Hoffe ich o.O *nervös umschauen tut*


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Naja meine mum kauft mir nen Laptop vorzeitig dafür kein weihnachtsgeschenk (mir eigentlich egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber das geld für ne Gamecard hab ich nich xP


----------



## Tabuno (17. November 2008)

Ihr habt die 2k Seite ohne mich gemacht naja aber bei der 3k Seite bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

CD-Key hab ich schon vor etwa 4 Monaten gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Naja meine mum kauft mir nen Laptop vorzeitig dafür kein weihnachtsgeschenk (mir eigentlich egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gut das ich ELV nutze,da hab ich solche Probs net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Tabuno:
SPAMMEN LOS HEUTE NOCH DIE 3k Grenze los!!!


----------



## Skatero (17. November 2008)

Hiho.


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Waaaa jetzt is der auch wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hiho.


Abend.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. November 2008)

oi! oi! oi!


----------



## Tabuno (17. November 2008)

Naja ich bin schon Level 73 und lach dich jetzt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rofl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wen wir uns anstrengen schafen wir das noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Noch einer. Das wird hier immer voller. Ich fänds ja mal lustig würde den thread mal einer total sperren würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Naja ich bin schon Level 73 und lach dich jetzt aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist doch nicht fair. Leih mir dein handgelenk bis nächste bin auch 73^^


----------



## Tabuno (17. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht fair. Leih mir dein handgelenk bis nächste bin auch 73^^


Weißt du was?^^, wenn man auf meinem server /who 80 machts steht da die magische Zahl 49...


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Die neue Generation 


Join 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Weißt du was?^^, wenn man auf meinem server /who 80 machts steht da die magische Zahl 49...


Willst du mich verarschen?
49 lvl 80-er? Glaubst ja selbst net, machen PIC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Die neue Generation
> 
> 
> Join
> ...


niemals.


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Die neue Generation
> 
> 
> Join
> ...


Öhm um was handelt sich die Gruppe genau? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#
Trolli gehört zur alten generation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Willst du mich verarschen?
> 49 lvl 80-er? Glaubst ja selbst net, machen PIC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn es lvl 80 dk's gibt gibts das auch....


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Du bist die alte Generation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhm um was handelt sich die Gruppe genau?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die neue Generation der NAchtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Die neue Generation der NAchtschwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sind wir nicht schon etwas länger hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Willst du mich verarschen?
> 49 lvl 80-er? Glaubst ja selbst net, machen PIC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja und es gibt bestimmt mehr als 49... werden ja nur 49 angezeigt...^^


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Die alte Generation: Trolli Lurock Minas usw
Wir: Die neue Generation xP


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Die alte Generation: Trolli Lurock Minas usw
> Wir: Doe neue Generation xP


Klingt wie so ne scheiß Hip Hop Schnulz Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Tabuno: lass mich raten: die heißen zufällig Twentyfithnovember? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. November 2008)

Bin auch mal gejoint.


----------



## Tabuno (17. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klingt wie so ne scheiß Hip Hop Schnulz Band
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die sind leider nicht auf meinem server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dafür mtw wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Hip Hop schnulz?
öhm naja xD


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Sach ma Razyl auf welchem Server bist n du?


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Die sind leider nicht auf meinem server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Crack? War nicht die neuste Generation das Buffed IMperium (davon ist hier auch nichts mehr los)


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sach ma Razyl auf welchem Server bist n du?


Schau doch in meinen Blog nach o.O


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

hmmm bei denen bin ich ja auch noch drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. November 2008)

Von dir bekommen wir wohl kein Video mehr?
Du hast ja die 2000 ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  verpasst.


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> hmmm bei denen bin ich ja auch noch drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja crack wo bleibt das Video? Ich brauch was zum lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. November 2008)

nichts ist mehr so wie es einmal früher war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Ähm.......



Ok lordaeron vilit fang ich auch da an thema wechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nichts ist mehr so wie es einmal früher war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja, zeiten ändern sich.
die einzige konstante im universum ist der wandel. der kluge passt sich dieser konstante an.


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nichts ist mehr so wie es einmal früher war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was war früher?
Ja Crackmack? Wo bleibt es? Rück schon raus damit^^

Gutn Abend Brille.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was war früher?
> Ja Crackmack? Wo bleibt es? Rück schon raus damit^^
> 
> Gutn Abend Brille.


alles besser^^


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> alles besser^^


Öhm das bezweifle ich. Da war ich noch nicht da von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. November 2008)

boah ey götz aly geht mir aufn sack verdammt!!!!


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Also hmm was is das eigentlich für n vid hab ich irgendiwe vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. November 2008)

in dem thread war alles besser? joa kann schon sein


----------



## Skatero (17. November 2008)

Wir warten... Crackmack...


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> boah ey götz aly geht mir aufn sack verdammt!!!!


bitte nochmal auf deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Brille? Auf welchen Server spielstn du?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2008)

gil


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gil


neas?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2008)

jo


----------



## riesentrolli (17. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> bitte nochmal auf deutsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


niemals.


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo


Trägt dein Char auch ne Grüne Brille?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trägt dein Char auch ne Grüne Brille?


am anfang von ingi schon.


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Also hmm was is das eigentlich für n vid hab ich irgendiwe vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust**hust*


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> am anfang von ingi schon.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Trolli:
Wieso nicht? Will wissen auf wen du Hass verschüttest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *hust**hust*


bearbeite doch deine Beiträge net^^
Das Video wo du 
Nackt, mit einen Hütchen wo groooß die Zahl 2000 draufsteht in deiner Stadt rumrennst und überall 2000 rumschreist bis du vor einen krankenhaus landest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. November 2008)

transt ma alle auf eredar is der imba pew pew server schlechthin


----------



## riesentrolli (17. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


klick


----------



## Skatero (17. November 2008)

Wie du dich über die 2000 freust und im Zimmer herum hüpfst.


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> transt ma alle auf eredar is der imba pew pew server schlechthin


20 euro bitte und ich tue das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solange du horde spielst^^
@ Trolli: Och Menno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

*murmel*hmm shit sie haben es nicht vergessen*murmel* 

ähm ähm ich hab verschlafen *hust* und und ich hate den husten *hust*


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *murmel*hmm shit sie haben es nicht vergessen*murmel*
> 
> ähm ähm ich hab verschlafen *hust* und und ich hate den husten *hust*


Ach komm gibts zu






du hattest einfach den Hut nicht


----------



## Skatero (17. November 2008)

Du hattest, also jetzt nicht mehr. Du darfst es nachholen.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tiuu3OkBc7M

ein Video von mir für alle die mal wissen wollen wer ist dieser Kranke Kerl hinter dem Nickname Kamui Shiro


----------



## Tabuno (17. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 20 euro bitte und ich tue das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo klar horde ftw aber 20 € hmm...


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo klar horde ftw aber 20 &#8364; hmm...


ach komm, bist doch reich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ach komm, bist doch reich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


als ob, der wohnt am cotti :>


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> als ob, der wohnt am cotti :>


Dann zahl du es Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann zahl du es Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mit der kohle kann ich auch besseres anstellen...


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

okok ähm das vid einfach ohne hut nicht nackt und ohne schild


----------



## riesentrolli (17. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mit der kohle kann ich auch besseres anstellen...


am cotti einkaufen zb^^


----------



## Skatero (17. November 2008)

Was ist das für eine Sprache?


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> okok ähm das vid einfach ohne hut nicht nackt und ohne schild


ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Brille: was denn? Verrauchen?
@ Den über mir: Niederländisch nehme ich an


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

*murmel* Sie habens mir abgekauft diese trottel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*murmel*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille: was denn? Verrauchen?


das würd sich sogar noch mehr lohnen als nen servertrans

achja kamui... bist das egtl echt du?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. November 2008)

@ Crackmack: Wieso ist das Video schon seit fast einem Jahr auf Youtube?


----------



## Tabuno (17. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das würd sich sogar noch mehr lohnen als nen servertrans


oO


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

öhm ähh ich muss weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tiuu3OkBc7M

Kliickt das mal das bin ich


----------



## Tabuno (17. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das würd sich sogar noch mehr lohnen als nen servertrans


oO
edit: gelaggte scheisse -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> oO






Tabuno schrieb:


> oO


doubleposter!


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *murmel* Sie habens mir abgekauft diese trottel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm seit wann bist du ein Niederländer? 
Seit wann bist du so klein und ein Baby? Ich dahcte du wärst 13.
und seit wann trittst du in Fernsehsendungen auf?????

Trottel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tiuu3OkBc7M
> 
> Kliickt das mal das bin ich


Ich klick da nicht drauf da das vid. bei mir nich laden tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> doubleposter!


da kam irgendwas mit flood hm *wunder*


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Naja ähm ähm öh uh hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> da kam irgendwas mit flood hm *wunder*


die wollen dich stoppen =P


----------



## Skatero (17. November 2008)

Ist gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die wollen dich stoppen =P


hehe und ich hab nur einmal geklickt wtf?!


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

So ich bin weg. Morgen früh die ersten 2h wird uns das neue Kurssystem erklärt...
Das ist zwar noch beschissener als vorher aber ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. November 2008)

wieso läd das nicht?


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wieso läd das nicht?


Frag mich doch nicht. Das läd und läd und läd. Und passieren tut gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SO jetzt weg WUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *ich glaube das war übertrieben, hmm egal*


----------



## Skatero (17. November 2008)

Cya



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich bin weg. Morgen früh die ersten 2h wird uns das neue Kurssystem erklärt...
> Das ist zwar noch beschissener als vorher aber ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab zur dritten ;P


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2008)

bye razyl


----------



## riesentrolli (17. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wieso läd das nicht?


rassismus


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Noch ne runde sw battlefront zocken und dan bin ich auch weg


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hab zur dritten ;P


erst doubleposten und dann noch zur 3. haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

cya razyl


----------



## Skatero (17. November 2008)

Wir warten auf das RICHTIGE Video.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> erst doubleposten und dann noch zur 3. haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab ich schon erwähnt das die 7te und 8te std. ausfällt?


----------



## riesentrolli (17. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hab ich schon erwähnt das die 7te und 8te std. ausfällt?


bei mir fallen 3./4. und 9./10. <3


----------



## Tabuno (17. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bei mir fallen 3./4. und 9./10. <3


9./10. ? holy shit


----------



## riesentrolli (17. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 9./10. ? holy shit


2 mal die woche....


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. November 2008)

wie füge ich youube videos direkt in die Antwort ein=?


----------



## Tabuno (17. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> 2 mal die woche....


und ich dachte 8 sind schon viel oO naja bin mal wech n8


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. November 2008)

Ich hab morgen nur 2 Veranstaltungen... Von Acht bis 10 und von 12 bis 14


----------



## riesentrolli (17. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wie füge ich youube videos direkt in die Antwort ein=?


beispiel vid: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE

wichtig ist die id, also das hinter dem [=]
in diesem falle also ZTjyRu88PRE

das fügst du in die youtube tags ein:

```
[youtube]ZTjyRu88PRE[/youtube]
```

das sieht dann so aus


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. November 2008)

so jetzt aber danke trolli


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

So bin weg bis morgen


----------



## Skatero (17. November 2008)

Ich bin auch mal weg! 
Cya  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Junkman (17. November 2008)

moin


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. November 2008)

Allet tot...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. November 2008)

nein der RED FISTLER  lebt noch


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. November 2008)

RedFist?

FÜR DIE SCHWINGEN!


----------



## Junkman (17. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> RedFist?
> 
> FÜR DIE SCHWINGEN!



erengrad oder was?
carroburg


----------



## Kheltaras (17. November 2008)

TATATATATATATATATATATATA!!!
(trompetenklang)

post nummer 100 

(trompetenlang verebbt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. November 2008)

Ich hab rote Handschuhe an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw: haste mein vid gekukct?


----------



## Junkman (17. November 2008)

Kheltaras schrieb:


> TATATATATATATATATATATATA!!!
> (trompetenklang)
> 
> post nummer 100
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!
OH MEIN GOTT DU BIST SUPER OH MEIN GOTT WAS WILLST DU MACHEN!!!! AAAAH
Ich will ein Kind von dir..

So zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: Nichts!


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. November 2008)

Ich noch net, hab die Farben noch nicht bzw. auch keine Rüstung die ich lang genug trage dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein, das will ich nicht, da hab ich Angst!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. November 2008)

mach mal bin nur ICH drauf zusehen

und ich meinte rote handschuhe im RL^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. November 2008)

NAAAAHAAAAAAAIIIIIIN Will dich net sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. November 2008)

jetzt bin ich sehr traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. November 2008)

Alles nur aus Selbstschutz... das bisschen Sehkraft was ich noch habe will ich mir doch behalten!


----------



## Junkman (17. November 2008)

Gratuliert ihm doch auch mal!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. November 2008)

Naja aber es ist witzig

editt:.Gratz  so.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. November 2008)

"Witzig" wiegt aber nicht "Blindheit" auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. November 2008)

sonnebrille aufsetzen^^ und keine angst so hässlich bin ich nicht. (ode doch?)


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. November 2008)

Ich wills garnicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Der Neue Star Trek XI Trailer ist echt affenscharf xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. November 2008)

vllt kukst es dir ja noch herr gesangsverein der einen stimmcrahs bekam und jetzt singt wie kreide auf Tafel^^

aber ich mus jetzt in die federn gute nacht^^


----------



## Crackmack (18. November 2008)

N`abend ihr luschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Nabend du schnellvergesser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

mal wieder ganz pünktlich eröffnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


guden abend <.<


----------



## Crackmack (18. November 2008)

nerf Razyl!!!! wan kommt der patch?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> nerf Razyl!!!! wan kommt der patch?^^


wieso willst razyl nerfen?


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso willst razyl nerfen?


Weil ich Imba bin, mit den Posten und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja 1300 beiträge bisher in einen Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. November 2008)

Der soll sein anderes handgelenk auch brechen damit er keine posts mehr macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. November 2008)

> Weil ich Imba bin, mit den Posten und so  naja 1300 beiträge bisher in einen Jahr



na und? ich hab 1323 post in 6 monaten gemacht <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ich Imba bin, mit den Posten und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


guck dir ma meine post historie an... ab august hab ich so richtig gepostet... =P
also so imba bist net xD
(naja, trotzdem immer dran denken: dadurch wird der kleine freund auch net größer <.<)


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> na und? ich hab 1323 post in 6 monaten gemacht <.<


Dann mach mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem wünscht man keinen Anderen brüche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was interessiert dich sone rangliste?


----------



## Crackmack (18. November 2008)

Was weis ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumdrum (18. November 2008)

kennst das wow addon dmg-meter auch schwanz-o-meter genannt? dafür brauch man ranglisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> guck dir ma meine post historie an... ab august hab ich so richtig gepostet... =P
> also so imba bist net xD
> (naja, trotzdem immer dran denken: dadurch wird der kleine freund auch net größer <.<)


Den letzten Satz kapier ich net.
Ich wollte doch da nur mit Crackmack zitieren aus den anderen Thread.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Den letzten Satz kapier ich net.
> Ich wollte doch da nur mit Crackmack zitieren aus den anderen Thread.


meins war auch auf crackmack bezogen.
mehr posts in kürzerer zeit-> postcounter wächst... aber sein freund net, also was bringts scho^^


----------



## riesentrolli (18. November 2008)

möp


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> meins war auch auf crackmack bezogen.
> mehr posts in kürzerer zeit-> postcounter wächst... aber sein freund net, also was bringts scho^^


aso.
hmm. 
ja.
hä? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gutn Abend Trolli


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> aso.
> hmm.
> ja.
> hä?
> ...


verhiss es einfach... >.<
tach trolli


----------



## White-Frost (18. November 2008)

guten abend die herren


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> verhiss es einfach... >.<
> tach trolli


Ne, habs nun verstanden. 3 sachen geht schlecht^^


----------



## Drumdrum (18. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> möp


jetzt wo du es sagst so hab ich es noch nie betrachtet - aber du hast recht! bitte erzähl mir mehr


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

mjam mjam *kekskrümel verstreu*


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

ach ja hab 1222 posts in n bisserl was über 3 monaten gemacht also könnter alle schön einpacken ICH HAB DEN GRÖSSTEN!!!


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mjam mjam *kekskrümel verstreu*


Ach du lebst noch?!
Gib maln Keks ab pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach du lebst noch?!
> Gib maln Keks ab pls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*keks reich*


----------



## Crackmack (18. November 2008)

Gief cookies


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ICH HAB DEN GRÖSSTEN!!!


hirnschaden!


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hirnschaden!



UUUUNNNNDDD DER KANDIDAT HAT 100 PUNKTE


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Gief cookies



*auch keks reich*


----------



## Crackmack (18. November 2008)

nur?


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> nur?



?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> nur?


nur was? o_O


----------



## Crackmack (18. November 2008)

Schrott laden ich wart seit ner woche auf force unleshed


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

GNAAAAH RETTET MICH
Was soll ich nur spielen?
Far Cry II, Fallout III, Bully, NFS Undercover, GTA IV, COD 5, Shaun White :/
@ Manoroth: Inwiefern den größten o.O
@ Manoroth: danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Schrott laden ich wart seit ner woche auf force unleshed


hä? ich kapier net in welchem zusammenhang das mit deinem "nur" steht...


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Manoroth: Inwiefern den größten o.O


das hab ich doch aufgeklärt =P


----------



## riesentrolli (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> GNAAAAH RETTET MICH
> Was soll ich nur spielen?
> Far Cry II, Fallout III, Bully, NFS Undercover, GTA IV, COD 5, Shaun White :/
> @ Manoroth: Inwiefern den größten o.O
> ...


wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. November 2008)

das nur steht für die 100 punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

Nabend.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

sag das doch gleich >.<

tach jokkerino


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> GNAAAAH RETTET MICH
> Was soll ich nur spielen?
> Far Cry II, Fallout III, Bully, NFS Undercover, GTA IV, COD 5, Shaun White :/



spiel wow^^ oder battle realms^^


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das hab ich doch aufgeklärt =P


Ach verdammt ihr postet zu schnell :/ Manoroth hatten Hirnschaden?
@ Trolli: Stimmt auch noch AAAARGH
Tomb raider Underworld kommt auch dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Manoroth: Battle Realms... das ding hab ich locker 5-mal durchgespielt.^^


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Nabend.



jutn abend der hörr


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach verdammt ihr postet zu schnell :/ Manoroth hatten Hirnschaden?


ich tu das mal als rhetorische frage ab


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Manoroth hatten Hirnschaden?



ham wir das net alle?^^



Razyl schrieb:


> @ Manoroth: Battle Realms... das ding hab ich locker 5-mal durchgespielt.^^



ich auch aba finds immer wider geil^^


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Wunderbar:
Fallout III= 100 Stunden Spielspaß
FC II= noch rund 15 Stunden
GTA IV= auch nochmal denke ich 60 h
Tomb Raider U= denke auch nochmal 10h mind.
NFS U= sicherlich auch ne menge^^
Wotlk= naja unbegrenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ich kann 1 Jahr hier net posten ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das mach icke grad xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

hm gears of war 2... ist das besser/langwieriger als der erste teil?^^ (der war richtig nice, aber viel zu kurz)


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Schrottbox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiel nur auf PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


achso ich spiele Tomb raider nur wegen der Croft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hehe)^^


----------



## Crackmack (18. November 2008)

why?


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> why?


Was Why?


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

schrottbox= Hammergeil


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> schrottbox= Hammergeil


/sign


----------



## Crackmack (18. November 2008)

why ein jahr nich posten 
was für ein durcheinander hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> /sign


/no sign
PC > Konsolen, war schon immer so


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> /sign


hast du auch die Box?^^


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Ja warum 1 Jahr net posten? Bei sovielen Klasse Spielen?


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

<-------- ist n pc anhänger aba liebt die xbox trotzdem^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> hast du auch die Box?^^


jo :>
ist einfach hammer, mit 3 anderen vorm flatscreen zu zocken. egal ob halo 3, cod4 o.ä.^^
und condemned im dunkeln hat auch  was... xD


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja warum 1 Jahr net posten? Bei sovielen Klasse Spielen?


die box hat auch tolle exklusiv(!) titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> die box hat auch tolle exklusiv(!) titel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja Halo, gears of war ...
Interessiert mich alles nicht.
Alles was ich auf Konsolen kam hab ich auch für PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. November 2008)

grml konsolen hab ich nur ps2 xP


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> grml konsolen hab ich nur ps2 xP



ps2 > all

ich sag nur devil may cry 3^^


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ps2 > all
> 
> ich sag nur devil may cry 3^^


Gibts auch für PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja Halo, gears of war ...
> Interessiert mich alles nicht.
> Alles was ich auf Konsolen kam hab ich auch für PC
> 
> ...


Fable 2 auch^^


Ey ich schau grad House of Bunny!

HAMMER lustiger film ich piss mich voll weg^^ must see!


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gibts auch für PC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schonma aufm pc gespielt? hab schreikrämpfe gekriegt-.- die steuerung is sowas von missraten


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schonma aufm pc gespielt? hab schreikrämpfe gekriegt-.- die steuerung is sowas von missraten


Ich hab 3&4 Gespielt aufen PC. mit Gamepad geht das gut.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schonma aufm pc gespielt? hab schreikrämpfe gekriegt-.- die steuerung is sowas von missraten


naja, kannst ja n gamepad anschließen


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, kannst ja n gamepad anschließen


Ja genau Brille. Einer der mitdenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

dann spiels auf der konsole-.- hast auch dein gamepad

kauf doch net ne xbox 360/ps2 und dann noch n gamepad fürn pc^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dann spiels auf der konsole-.- hast auch dein gamepad
> 
> kauf doch net ne xbox 360/ps2 und dann noch n gamepad fürn pc^^


du kannst das xbox gamepad an den pc anschließen...


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dann spiels auf der konsole-.- hast auch dein gamepad
> 
> kauf doch net ne xbox 360/ps2 und dann noch n gamepad fürn pc^^


Ich hab gar keine Konsole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und kann alles spielen was ich will.


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du kannst das xbox gamepad an den pc anschließen...



möglich aba wenn cih schon die konsole habe kauf ich mir auch die games für die^^

und dmc4 hat aufm pc schlechtere grafik


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab gar keine Konsole
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm...metal gear solid4? Falbe 2? GoW2?Halo3?

hmmm^^

manche Games wie CoD sind auf dem pc im vergleich zur konsole, online (!!!) Crap!


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> möglich aba wenn cih schon die konsole habe kauf ich mir auch die games für die^^


joa^^


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und dmc4 hat aufm pc schlechtere grafik


Ähm? Also bei mir siehts genial aus. Auch wenn die Kämpfe mir zu lange dauern :/


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähm? Also bei mir siehts genial aus. Auch wenn die Kämpfe mir zu lange dauern :/



hab net gesacht, das es miese grafik hat^^

aba auf der xbox hats bessere^^

und wenn die kämpfe so lange dauern machste was falsch^^


----------



## Crackmack (18. November 2008)

Wii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber nur SW the force unleshed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja spielst den halbe tag am näcsten hast muskelkater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wii
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die grafik davon auf wii ist aber...bescheiden, oder?


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab net gesacht, das es miese grafik hat^^
> 
> aba auf der xbox hats bessere^^
> 
> und wenn die kämpfe so lange dauern machste was falsch^^


Auf PC sieht ein großteil besser aus (GTA IV zb). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die grafik davon auf wii ist aber...bescheiden, oder?



jup die grafik is net so der hammer aba spass machts


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Wo ist eigentlich Crackmack hin=?


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auf PC sieht ein großteil besser aus (GTA IV zb).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm möglich.. hab gta IV noch nie gespielt... hab seit san andreas gta abgeschworn


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auf PC sieht ein großteil besser aus (GTA IV zb).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vergleich mal preis xbox und davon die grafikleistung
und nun den preis für einen pc, der die leistung bringt

(und nein, ich bevorzuge keine konsolen... ich find beides gleich geil)


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> vergleich mal preis xbox und davon die grafikleistung
> und nun den preis für einen pc, der die leistung bringt


PC > Konsolen.
Ich kann meinen Rechner jedesmal aufrüsten wenn es spiele gibt die hohe anforderungen für ne super grafik.
Konsolen muss ich immer 3-4 Jahre warten


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> PC > Konsolen.
> Ich kann meinen Rechner jedesmal aufrüsten wenn es spiele gibt die hohe anforderungen für ne super grafik.
> Konsolen muss ich immer 3-4 Jahre warten



mitm pc kommste teurer das is nunmal fakt

und ich stehe zu dem thema wie brille. liebe beides^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann meinen Rechner jedesmal aufrüsten wenn es spiele gibt die hohe anforderungen für ne super grafik.


und du kannst auch jedes mal berappen.
und wenn man sich die grafik von alten spielen anschaut: auch aus älteren konsolen KANN man ne menge rausholen, wenn mans richtig macht.


ich sag als beispiel nur BLACK für die ps2!


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mitm pc kommste teurer das is nunmal fakt


Dafür musst du dir alle 3-4 Jahre eine neuen kaufen wegen den neusten Spielen. Ich brauch zb. nur einen Prozzi&Grafikkarte aufrüsten.
Und am ende spare ich.

Für meine letzte Aufrüstung hab ich 150 euro bezahlt. Für eine PS3 Zahl ich 400 euro.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür musst du dir alle 3-4 Jahre eine neuen kaufen wegen den neusten Spielen. Ich brauch zb. nur einen Prozzi&Grafikkarte aufrüsten.
> Und am ende spare ich.


wenn du jedes mal vorne mit dabei sein willst bei der grafik: nein


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür musst du dir alle 3-4 Jahre eine neuen kaufen wegen den neusten Spielen. Ich brauch zb. nur einen Prozzi&Grafikkarte aufrüsten.
> Und am ende spare ich.



net wirklich

schon ne gescheite grafikkarte kostet um die 300 euro

aba meistens reicht das net. ram etc muss auch stimmen

dann biste ruck zuck auf dem preis ner konsole

und so alle 3-4 jahre brauchste nen kommplett neuen pc. 

also was kommt jetzt wohl teurer?^^


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du jedes mal vorne mit dabei sein willst bei der grafik: nein


Öhem doch. Voriges Jahr aufgerüstet wegen Crysis (leider leider...) und was bezahlt? 150 euro hat gereicht läuft auf vollen Details (und bei d. Grafik kann kein Konsolen Spiel mithalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso auch noch zu Konsolen:
Wo gibt es wohl am ende die meisten Spiele? Shooter auf Konsolen sind eh scheiße mit Gamepad


----------



## Crackmack (18. November 2008)

So bin dan mal weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bis moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem doch. Voriges Jahr aufgerüstet wegen Crysis (leider leider...) und was bezahlt? 150 euro hat gereicht läuft auf vollen Details (und bei d. Grafik kann kein Konsolen Spiel mithalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch ne xbox 360 kann da locker mithalten


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem doch. Voriges Jahr aufgerüstet wegen Crysis (leider leider...) und was bezahlt? 150 euro hat gereicht läuft auf vollen Details (und bei d. Grafik kann kein Konsolen Spiel mithalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


150 euro aufrüstung?
da kann dein pc vorher auch nicht so schlecht gwesen sein.
als noch den pc preis.
150+der pc preis dürfte mehr sein als ne neue ps3
zudem musst die ps3 danach gar net mehr aufrüsten.
(wieso nehmen wir egtl auf einma ps3??)


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> doch ne xbox 360 kann da locker mithalten


Darf ich lachen? Selbst eine PS3 kann da nicht mithalten. Crysis sieht auf DX-10 maximal details sehr genial und realistisch aus. Macht leider kaum spaß^^

Weil die PS3 die modernse Konsole ist, Blu-ray und so^^


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Darf ich lachen? Selbst eine PS3 kann da nicht mithalten. Crysis sieht auf DX-10 maximal details sehr genial und realistisch aus. Macht leider kaum spaß^^



spiele auch crysis auf max details aufm pc^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Darf ich lachen? Selbst eine PS3 kann da nicht mithalten. Crysis sieht auf DX-10 maximal details sehr genial und realistisch aus. Macht leider kaum spaß^^
> 
> Weil die PS3 die modernse Konsole ist, Blu-ray und so^^


türlich. es kommt auf die programmierer an. siehe(wie ich sagte) black für ps2. 
sowas aus so nem alten ding rauszuholen, obwohl andere spiele beschissener aussahen?


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> spiele auch crysis auf max details aufm pc^^


Mit vista bzw DX-10? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn ich da mir manche X box 360 Spiele ansehe zb Gears of War 2 naja da gibts schon einige unterschiede


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

Egal jetzt. PC>Konsole.
Ich bin off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von mir aus Prügeln wir uns morgen abend weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. November 2008)

Konsolen sind schwachsinn...
Kurzer Spaß für zwischendurch wie ne Nutte am Straßenstrich... 

PCs überdauern und du kannst ALLES auf ihnen spielen... oder schonmal versucht nen altes SNES spiel auf ner XBox 360 zu zocken? Außerdem überwiegt der Platz... PC nimmt einen Stellplatz weg... willst du alle spiele für Konsole spielen brauchst du fast ne eigene Wohung für alle Konsolen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Egal jetzt. PC>Konsole.
> Ich bin off
> 
> 
> ...


xD
wünsche eine gute nacht =P
für mich gilt weiterhin 
pc=genauso geil wie konsole


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> xD
> wünsche eine gute nacht =P
> für mich gilt weiterhin
> pc=genauso geil wie konsole



/sign


----------



## Minastirit (18. November 2008)

was los bei euch?
hach schon lange nimmer hier gewesen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was los bei euch?
> hach schon lange nimmer hier gewesen xD


du hast die 2k verpasst =O


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

minas lebt ja noch^^

wb landsmann


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2008)

für heute bin ich dann auch mal wech... bis morgen


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> für heute bin ich dann auch mal wech... bis morgen



gn8 brille


----------



## Skatero (18. November 2008)

Nabend, bin auch mal da.


----------



## Minastirit (18. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du hast die 2k verpasst =O


wow .. toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Gutn Abend.
*tröööt* ENGLAND VOR *TRÖÖT*


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Ich bin wieder mal hier is ja lange her 24 h!!!^^
hiermit is die runde eröffnet punk 21 uhr
ihr luschen!


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Razyl du bist zu früh das petz ich!!!!!! xP


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder mal hier is ja lange her 24 h!!!^^
> hiermit is die runde eröffnet punk 21 uhr
> ihr luschen!


ahahaha razyl war schneller... xD


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder mal hier is ja lange her 24 h!!!^^
> hiermit is die runde eröffnet punk 21 uhr
> ihr luschen!


DU LUSCHE WAR VOR DIR DA HAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ri723Azh9U&...feature=related
ich und mein computer... wir waren mal ein team *träller*


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

wer war gestern die lusche hä?hä? Ihr ihr alle zusammen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mirror-egg (19. November 2008)

Ich erhöh hier mal schnell meinen post counter.


Hi@all


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

England VOR!!!!!!!!!!
Zerschießt Adler das netz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> wer war gestern die lusche hä?hä? Ihr ihr alle zusammen!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und wer war heute die Lusche und dachte er wäre der erste? hä?
DU LUSCHE^^
Tja Crackmack, war wohl ein Griff ins Klo


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

naja auserdem hab ich extra ne sek später geschickt ich wollt euch auch mal ne chance geben *hust*
bin ja sonst auch IMMER erster naja das wird sich bald ändern hoff ich wen ich nen neuen pc hab wieder WoW zocken is n halbes jahr her ob ich das noch kann?^^


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

mirror-egg schrieb:


> Ich erhöh hier mal schnell meinen post counter.
> 
> 
> Hi@all



verboten!^^


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> naja auserdem hab ich extra ne sek später geschickt ich wollt euch auch mal ne chance geben *hust*
> bin ja sonst auch IMMER erster naja das wird sich bald ändern hoff ich wen ich nen neuen pc hab wieder WoW zocken is n halbes jahr her ob ich das noch kann?^^


Und dann macht er seinen Rechner an und dann:
PFFFF Kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

crack: so wie manche leute spielen glaubst die ham ihren hund darauf abgerichtet in bestimmten abständen auf tasten zu drücken... das solltest auch du hinbekommen.


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> crack: so wie manche leute spielen glaubst die ham ihren hund darauf abgerichtet in bestimmten abständen auf tasten zu drücken... das solltest auch du hinbekommen.


Sagmal Brille, woher nimmst du solche Kommentare? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

hmm ich weis schon nen namen für meinen troll mage auf loraderon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Granzoé




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagmal Brille, woher nimmst du solche Kommentare?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die entnehme ich der spielweise mancher leute...


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Bin auch mal da. Hiho!


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

ne ich nehm doch lieber crackmack^^


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ne ich nehm doch lieber crackmack^^



Nein nich du!

ich hab angst vor dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Ja der passt zu einem Troll.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nein nich du!
> 
> ich hab angst vor dir
> 
> ...


selbstgespräche ftw...
oder bist schizo?


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

zomg falsches zitat XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> zomg falsches zitat XD


jaja, würd ich jetzt auch sagen...


Grüne schrieb:


> jaja, würd ich jetzt auch sagen...
> 
> 
> Grüne schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

buh!


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

So erstmals^^
Crack: DU willst nicht wirklich auf Lordaeron nen char machen oder? 
@ Brille: Ich glaube das mit den Hund könnte stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> buh!


muh!


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

kuh!


----------



## riesentrolli (19. November 2008)

*in den thread gähn*


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

TAURE!


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Dooooch will ich why net?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *in den thread gähn*


tach :>


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

ORC! xD


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Ob ich die 1400 noch schaff? aja und übrigens tante edit is gestorbern^^


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dooooch will ich why net?^^


1:0 FÜR ENGLAND *TRÖÖÖÖÖÖT* JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH *dance*


So hat wer für mich nen neuen server?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ob ich die 1400 noch schaff? aja und übrigens tante edit is gestorbern^^


die ist schon lange tot!
die hat sich mit den ganzen first schreien verausgabt und hat nen kickban ausm life bekommen.


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

england gegen???


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> So hat wer für mich nen neuen server?


komm auf gilneas <.<


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> england gegen???


Deutschland, DIE LUSCHEN^^


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Mithrilorden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10000 allis 4000 hordis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> komm auf gilneas <.<


hmm ist dasn PVE oder PvP server? Bist du Horde?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> hmm ist dasn PVE oder PvP server? Bist du Horde?


pve server.
bisher noch horde <.<


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

sch**** Horde! sch**** Allianz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Was heisst noch?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Was heisst noch?^^


erlebnisse führten zu einem pala, der grad auf 67 gekommen ist.


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> sch**** Horde! sch**** Allianz!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sch*** WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> pve server.
> bisher noch horde <.<


Wieso bisher noch?

Hmm wenn Crackmack meinen lieben Stammserver verpestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Pfff dan wer ich ally und pwnd dich^^


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

blablabla... jetzt komm nicht mit der diskussion! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. November 2008)

komme er nach proudmoore auf seiten der allianz!


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Mit deinem blingbling-Schwert,Crackmack?


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Wer hat angefangen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Pfff dan wer ich ally und pwnd dich^^


ähm... wat?
dir ist schon klar, dass ich meinte:
horde: schurke, der pala jedoch ally ist?
wie willst mich da pwnen? im duell? wohl kaum <.<


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Du!


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Du


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Aaalso: Mir ist es egal crackmack ob du horde oder ally bist, du bist trotz allen auf den server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nicht ernst nehmen^^)
@ Trolli? ist klar allianz^^... allianz ist sch*** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ähm... wat?
> dir ist schon klar, dass ich meinte:
> horde: schurke, der pala jedoch ally ist?
> wie willst mich da pwnen? im duell? wohl kaum <.<



Ich mein Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du!






Crackmack schrieb:


> Du


/doubleslap

jetzt ist ruhe im karton >.<


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Ich hab nix über WoW gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/slap zurück


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> /doubleslap
> 
> jetzt ist ruhe im karton >.<


Wir sind hier im Forum Brille, nicht in einen karton


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Sag ich auch immer


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich mein Razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nice, wenn du dich dran erfreuen kannst, gegen jmd zu spielen und zu gewinnen, der aufgrund eines gebrochenen handgelenkes maus+tasta nur mithilfe von füßen gleichzeitig benutzen kann....


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Er is in nem Keller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Er is in nem Keller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also 2 stockwerke über dir :>


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

dan bin ich in nem grab oder was?


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Er is in nem Keller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hey woher weißt du das?
@ Brille: Angebrochen bitte sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich tippe grad mit beiden Händen, ich trag keinen Verband mehr juhu^^


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Darf ich ma drauf haun?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille: Angebrochen bitte sehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tjoa dann gz dazu :>


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Darf ich ma drauf haun?


Dann landet dadurch meine andere Faust durch einen dumme Ausrutscher in dein Gesicht, schade schade^^
@ Brille: danke sehr^^


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

postcounter +1.5


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Kann das sein das wir für 1000 seiten etwa 4 monate gebraucht haben?

Klick


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> postcounter +1.5


öhm.. joa xD
hach mal wieder http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzIRjhoscC8 angeguckt... muss da immer wieder schmunzeln^^


----------



## riesentrolli (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Kann das sein das wir für 1000 seiten etwa 4 monate gebraucht haben?
> 
> Klick


nein


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Kann das sein das wir für 1000 seiten etwa 4 monate gebraucht haben?
> 
> Klick


Ja kann sein. 
Ist mir auhc relativ egal.
wegen dir tut mein handgelenk wieder weh, weil ich es zu schnell umgedreht habe


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

schau doch aufs datum des ersten post von der seite 2000
5.07.2008, 21:29


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Wegen mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Wieso sollte ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal im Ernst crack: Du willst echt auf Lordaeron? Was willsten da?


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

aber mit der neuen Generation sin wir viel schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol lass ihn doch =P


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wegen mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja wegen dir.
Weil ich lachen musste und dabei mein handgelenk zu schnell gedreht^^


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

trottl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist aber Arg Zweideutig weißte das?^^


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

jup


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist aber Arg Zweideutig weißte das?^^


jo, eindeutig zweideutig...
naja, is lordaeron n rp realm? :>
wenn ja... hrhr


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Sollte ich Angst bekommen?

Nein Brille, das ist ein normaler PVE server. Und jetzt ist mir übel


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Gehst du auf Kargath und sagst jemandem einen Gruss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Jup


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gehst du auf Kargath und sagst jemandem einen Gruss?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kommt drau an, wie dick deine geldbörse ist....
und wie dünn nach dem verhandeln :>


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

99% gehen an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Ok Crack.






Ich hasse dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> 99% gehen an mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vor allem, wenn seine geldbörse voll mit rechnungen und schulden ist =P


----------



## Lucelia (19. November 2008)

miep *in die runde wink*


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Vorher dünn nachher dick.
Juhu 200 Posts in ca. 2 Jahren.
Haha war vor euch allen auf Buffed!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Wieder ne neue?^^


na und hasst mich hald und die rechnungen schick ich zurück^^


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Vorher dünn nachher dick.
> Juhu 200 Posts in ca. 2 Jahren.
> Haha war vor euch allen auf Buffed!
> 
> ...


Dafür haben wir mehr Posts als du.
Hach das ist immer toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist mir übel


so etwa? http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=niWgLO6IkgY


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wieder ne neue?^^
> 
> 
> na und hasst mich hald und die rechnungen schick ich zurück^^


Wieder ne neue?

Ich frag mal so: was wolltest du mit deinen "DIch" ausdrücken?


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Aber bin fleissig am arbeiten. (Postcounter +1)!


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> so etwa? http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=niWgLO6IkgY


Das ist echt eklig^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich frag mal so: was wolltest du mit deinen "DIch" ausdrücken?


er dachte es wäre ein rp realm und wollte in die rolle eines weiblichen orks schlüpfen und dich bezirzen... :>


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

welchem mich?


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> er dachte es wäre ein rp realm und wollte in die rolle eines weiblichen orks schlüpfen und dich bezirzen... :>


Brille meinst du echt er ist sooo blöde und outet sich in Buffed als NonHetero?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille meinst du echt er ist sooo blöde und outet sich in Buffed als NonHetero?^^


wo sonst xD


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Bei Crackmack weiss man nie.


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

bei dir auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

_ Wirklich? _


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

ROOOOOOOOOOFL!
Pro Post den ich mache verliere ich einen in der Gesamtwertung des Tages^^

@ Brille: hmm in einen "anderen" forum wäre es vllt. besser


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

so bin dan mal weg so ne h oder so entlich herr der ringe fertig schaun schau den seit montag und nie fertig geschaut immer wieder eingepennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ROOOOOOOOOOFL!
> Pro Post den ich mache verliere ich einen in der Gesamtwertung des Tages^^


der gesamtwertung ist kalt, und sie zieht sich zusammen...


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Tschüss Crackmack... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

ne im ernst, manchmal zählt die wertung noch vom vorigen tag usw, und dann im verlaufe des tages wirds weniger..


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

aja ich bin vor dir wahahahaha 

LUSCHE!!!^^


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> so bin dan mal weg so ne h oder so entlich herr der ringe fertig schaun schau den seit montag und nie fertig geschaut immer wieder eingepennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie kann man vorm Fernseher einpennen?^^
Bye du Crackmack. Ich finds ja toll von dir dich hier zu outen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum glück bin ihc net so^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> aja ich bin vor dir wahahahaha
> 
> LUSCHE!!!^^


bei mir ist er vor dir...


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

_ Wirklich mysteriös, ein Fall für Galileo! _


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> aja ich bin vor dir wahahahaha
> 
> LUSCHE!!!^^


Und du schläfst bei HDR ein du LUSCHE!


----------



## Tabuno (19. November 2008)

hallo und gute nacht..


----------



## Taikunsun (19. November 2008)

HALLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FERRARISTIS ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hallo und gute nacht..


joa... "hallo und gute nacht.." *g*


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Hallo


----------



## Tabuno (19. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa... "hallo und gute nacht.." *g*


ich wollte nur mal meine neue sig begaffen


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich wollte nur mal meine neue sig begaffen


o_O wtf


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Also jeder von euch hatte aber heute nichts im Kaffee oder sonst einen Getränkes oder? 
Der mit den riesenhallo kommt mir so komisch vor, Crackmack outet sich.

Ich glaube ich bin der einzig normale hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Achso!


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin der einzig normale hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das glaubst aber auch nur du...


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Das glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das glaubst aber auch nur du...


Naja gut Brille, du zählst da nicht rein^^
Der Skatero irgendwie schon, der ist mir suspekt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja gut Brille, du zählst da nicht rein^^
> Der Skatero irgendwie schon, der ist mir suspekt.


öhm razyl.. schon alleine, dass du hier schreibst widerspricht deiner aussage von wegen "normal" =P


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Juhu, endlich fertig 4 Seiten abgeschrieben, aus diesem langweiligen Buch.


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

So jetzt bin ich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich beobachte euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Juhu, endlich fertig 4 Seiten abgeschrieben, aus diesem langweiligen Buch.


aus was für nem buch?



Crackmack schrieb:


> So jetzt bin ich weg
> 
> 
> ich beobachte euch!
> ...


aber bitte nicht unter der dusche...
spaß beiseite, gn8^^


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So jetzt bin ich weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bye o.O 
Mich beobachteste net, ich beobachte dich!!! 
Öhm ne mach ich auch net.

@ Brille: verdammt stimmt.
@ Brille den post über mir: GENIAL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Ähm etwas über Griechenland, Sagen und so Zeugs.
Den Titel habe ich nie richtig angeschaut.


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ähm etwas über Griechenland, Sagen und so Zeugs.
> Den Titel habe ich nie richtig angeschaut.


Das nenn ich Lerneinstellung!

Boah morgen 8 stunden schule ~~ hab doch was besseres vor


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das nenn ich Lerneinstellung!
> 
> Boah morgen 8 stunden schule ~~ hab doch was besseres vor


mit crack auf lordaeron spielen? :>


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Waren Strafaufgaben, hat nic mit Lernen zu tun!
Bin mal kurz die Buffedshow schauen.


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mit crack auf lordaeron spielen? :>


Öhm nein?
Bin ja nicht wie er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Juhu meine Tageswertung geht wieder hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Brille nochmal: Mein Privatleben geht dir ja wohl kaum was an *panisch umseh*


----------



## Tabuno (19. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das nenn ich Lerneinstellung!
> 
> Boah morgen 6 stunden schule ~~ hab doch was besseres vor


owned und jetzt gn8...


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille nochmal: Mein Privatleben geht dir ja wohl kaum was an *panisch umseh*


wtf? sag das crack, der wollt dich beobachten, nicht ich, du paranoider elch


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wtf? sag das crack, der wollt dich beobachten, nicht ich, du paranoider elch


Ach ja stimmt. Ich bin aber kein Elch. Sondern ein normaler , naja was weißt schon normale wenn ich mich hier aufhalte, mensch.
CRACK? WAS GEHT DICH MEIN PRIVATLEBEN AN? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> CRACK? WAS GEHT DICH MEIN PRIVATLEBEN AN? ^^


frag ihn das morgen <.<


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Letzter Post am 19.11.2008:
Guten nacht ihr hier alle.
Ich telefonier mich jetzt noch zu tode und werde dann einschlafen und morgen früh 8h in der schule verbringen :/


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> frag ihn das morgen <.<


Vllt. liest er das ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verdammt das ist nun mein letzter Post an den Tage hier.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Letzter Post am 19.11.2008:
> Guten nacht ihr hier alle.
> Ich telefonier mich jetzt noch zu tode und werde dann einschlafen und morgen früh 8h in der schule verbringen :/


lass mich net mit skatero alleine *waffe lad* wer weiss, was der so alles macht, wenn du weg bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> lass mich net mit skatero alleine *waffe lad* wer weiss, was der so alles macht, wenn du weg bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Boah Brille : SO MEIN LETZTER POST ABER NUN^^
Das ist schon wieder so ne zweideutigkeit. Wer weiß, vielleicht will er sich ja auch outen. Also mit der Waffe machst du schonmal alles richtig


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Boah Brille : SO MEIN LETZTER POST ABER NUN^^


das sagen sie alle :>
mh iwie kb mehr... bin ma tv glotzen und lernen, also auch weg, bb


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Ja bin auch mal weg cya und gn8


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

Ja ich lese es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. November 2008)

So da bin ich wieder ihr luschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man Medal of Honor is so n geiles game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

Gutn abend, das lied ist echt gut, das einzige was mir von der Band gefällt.

MORGEN GEHTS LOOOOOS LINKIN PARK ROAD TO REVOLUTION LIVE AT MILTON KEYNES.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2008)

subway to sally findsch kacke...


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> subway to sally findsch kacke...


Ich eigentlich auch, aber das Lied ist sowas von genial


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich eigentlich auch, aber das Lied ist sowas von genial


naja, meinen geschmack triffts einfach nicht.


----------



## Crackmack (20. November 2008)

Muhahah jetzt is es sicher den laptop hab ich am mitwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dachte schon die haben bis deb bis dan nich mehr war heut im laden die haten noch etwa 10 stück o.O


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

Morgen gehts nach Buchenwald mit der Klasse. Mal sehen was passiert wenn ich das Lied da höre oder mal lachen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Morgen gehts nach Buchenwald mit der Klasse. Mal sehen was passiert wenn ich das Lied da höre oder mal lachen muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, gibt lieder, die da eher zu solch einer situation führen würden...^^ (also lachen, obwohl solch ein ort NICHT zum lachen ist!)


----------



## Crackmack (20. November 2008)

Mir is grad was eingefallen, Brille!!
Ich bin immer noch kein Mod!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Mir is grad was eingefallen, Brille!!
> Ich bin immer noch kein Mod!!!!


du hast versagt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. November 2008)

Nur weil ich weiss bin!


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, gibt lieder, die da eher zu solch einer situation führen würden...^^ (also lachen, obwohl solch ein ort NICHT zum lachen ist!)


Ich weiß. Werde das auch net tun wenn meine freundin in der nähe ist o.O
Manche wollen sogar "Hände zum Himmel" aus jux singen, mal sehen wie die lehrerin ausrastet o.O Ich mach das nicht mit. Das was ich bisher gesehen habe ist zu krank *schauder*


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

Crackmack? Jetzt mal bitte im vollen Ernst: Du willst echt auf Lordaeron wechseln?


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Crackmack? Jetzt mal bitte im vollen Ernst: Du willst echt auf Lordaeron wechseln?


ach der labert nur =P
der geht auf nen französischen rp realm :>


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach der labert nur =P
> der geht auf nen französischen rp realm :>


Wieso glaube ich das dein letzter Satz so zweideutig ist.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso glaube ich das dein letzter Satz so zweideutig ist....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also was du immer glaubst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

ACH DU SCHEI?E
Mein Mausrad ist jetzt total locker gewordne und geht nicht mehr, so ein verdammter dreck


----------



## Jokkerino (20. November 2008)

nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2008)

tach jokk


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

Technik hält nicht das was es verspricht :/ 70 euro maus und was passiert? sie geht kaputt so ein dreck hier


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Technik hält nicht das was es verspricht :/ 70 euro maus und was passiert? sie geht kaputt so ein dreck hier


<3 meine mx 518, noch nie ein problem gehabt und sie funzt immer noch 1a


----------



## riesentrolli (20. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> <3 meine mx 518, noch nie ein problem gehabt und sie funzt immer noch 1a


<3


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> <3 meine mx 518, noch nie ein problem gehabt und sie funzt immer noch 1a


Ich hab ne Roccat Kone und der GummiRing über den Mausrad ist nun IN der Maus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. November 2008)

Darf ich darf ich ja ich darf HAHA!


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Darf ich darf ich ja ich darf HAHA!


du arschloc* !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Darf ich darf ich ja ich darf HAHA!


öhm... keine sorge cracki, die netten männer, die dir ne jacke schenken kommen gleich wieder


----------



## Jokkerino (20. November 2008)

wtf worüber redet ihr?


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> wtf worüber redet ihr?


Über mäuse die den Thread angegreifen


----------



## Crackmack (20. November 2008)

Zwangjacke?


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Zwangjacke?


Ja komm, schau da kommt das bunte auto mit den Viereckigen Räder. Komm dir passiert nichts klein Crack. Ja sei einfahc nur brav


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Über mäuse die den Thread angegreifen


?? auf was bistn du bidde? =P


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ?? auf was bistn du bidde? =P


kA.
Kennt wer Squoops und kann mir sagen wie lange die brauchen für nen UMtausch/reperatur?


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

sag doch einfach nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. November 2008)

nö


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

-.- jetzt ist es mir auch egal.

@ Brille: naja französischer RP realm, klingt suspekt^^


----------



## Crackmack (20. November 2008)

Das game macht einfach fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille: naja französischer RP realm, klingt suspekt^^


als ob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> als ob
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vielleicht gefällt es ja Crackmack dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht gefällt es ja Crackmack dort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer weiss :>


----------



## Crackmack (20. November 2008)

jup ich geh auf nen französichen rp server und kill blutelfen im startgebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer weiss :>


Wir schicken da Crackmack hin und wenn er dann 24/7 h on ist wissen wir es ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir schicken da Crackmack hin und wenn er dann 24/7 h on ist wissen wir es ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der ist dann eh nur nachts on <.<


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> der ist dann eh nur nachts on <.<


Weil da dann viele *hust*weibliche*hust* spieler on sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil da dann viele *hust*weibliche*hust* spieler on sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was du immer für gedanken hast...


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was du immer für gedanken hast...


Ich doch net, außerdem hast du angefangen.
Crackmack ist so still


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich doch net, außerdem hast du angefangen.


nö, du interpretierst immer in meine egtl eindeutigen aussagen... :>


----------



## Crackmack (20. November 2008)

Ihr perverslinge und auserdem bin ich erst 13 *unschulgi tu*


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö, du interpretierst immer in meine egtl eindeutigen aussagen... :>


als ob du nie hintergedanken bei sowas hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Besonders DU brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso Perverslinge? Wir wollen dich doch nur auf einen frz. RP(!) Realm schicken. Und da kann das alter doch egal sein, wow ist ab 12^^


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

Könntest dich ja glücklich schätzen. Kannste denn Französisch?


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ihr perverslinge


der einzige perversling hier war meli... der sucht bei google spontan bei onanieren...


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> der einzige perversling hier war meli... der sucht bei google spontan bei onanieren...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Echt jetzt?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Echt jetzt?!


ma sehn ob ich den post per sufu find =P


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ma sehn ob ich den post per sufu find =P





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gott, wer hat ihn denn dadrauf gebracht?^^


----------



## Crackmack (20. November 2008)

Du armer shojuai?^^


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Du armer shojuai?^^


du was?
Und wen meinst du? 
Kansnte denn nun französisch?


----------



## Crackmack (20. November 2008)

Ja kann ich aber schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wen du mein eugnis anschaust be 3,5 in französisch und das is schlecht wen 6 die beste note is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

ach mir egal ich bin off.

Andere sachen warten, bye euch:
*zu brille flüster* Vorsicht bist wieder alleine diesmal mit Crack^^*


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> *zu brille flüster* Vorsicht bist wieder alleine diesmal mit Crack^^*


ne, der ist doch aufm rp realm


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Gefunden als ich "Onanieren" (ich sags ja spontane Such Gedanken) bei googel bilder eingeben habe


da isses ja...^^

achja, bye razyl^^


----------



## Skatero (20. November 2008)

Er ist nicht allein, keine Angst. Ich bin da!
Edit: Sagt doch mal was!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. November 2008)

Naja, ihr seid langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin wieder weg. Gn8


----------



## Crackmack (20. November 2008)

So missi fertig bin dan mal weg


----------



## Manoroth (21. November 2008)

noch wer da?


----------



## Atomas (21. November 2008)

Naja es ist Früh am Morgen und bin immer noch wach, zählt das auch?^^

Ach ja nicht vergessen : HURTZ DAS SCHAAF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. November 2008)

Hiho Nachtschwärmer!
Bald haben wir die 3000. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Skatero


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Gutn abend
*yeah 2000 posts^^*

Hah Crackmack ist ne LUSCHE!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

wey wey razyl gratz unso^^


----------



## Skatero (21. November 2008)

Irgendwie schon.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wey wey razyl gratz unso^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn das hier so weitergeht steigt der noch mehr.
Und wie gehts euch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

naja, pc gefetzt, hock am lap :\


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, pc gefetzt, hock am lap :\


Tja, haste pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*freu*


----------



## Skatero (21. November 2008)

Man... Firefox nervt... kackt die ganzr Zeit ab...


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, haste pech
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sack^^



Skatero schrieb:


> Man... Firefox nervt... kackt die ganzr Zeit ab...


beimir hat grad das forum übelst gelagt...

edit: omg lagt das >.<


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sack^^
> 
> 
> beimir hat grad das forum übelst gelagt...
> ...


Wieso Sack? ich bin einfach nur gut drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja es laggt wie nichts grad, firefox schafft es nichtmal mehr die Seite zu öffnen naja zum glück hab ich ja noch Opera 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso Sack? ich bin einfach nur gut drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


deswegen freust dich, dass mein pc am allerwertesen ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> deswegen freust dich, dass mein pc am allerwertesen ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nene das *freu* war allgemein bestimmt damit ihr merkt das ich mich freue.

*3. Anlauf das zu posten*


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nene das *freu* war allgemein bestimmt damit ihr merkt das ich mich freue.
> 
> *3. Anlauf das zu posten*


aso =p
ich wette, sobald ich das hier abschicke lagts wieder >.<


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> aso =p
> ich wette, sobald ich das hier abschicke lagts wieder >.<


ne bei mir läufts nun laggfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der tag ist GEIL!!!!! *sorry das musste raus^^*


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

bevor dus nicht mehr halte kannst:wieso?


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Es schneit :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Es schneit :-D :-D :-D


schon seit 15 uhr hier... *.*


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bevor dus nicht mehr halte kannst:wieso?


was halten?
^^
na hallo? ich muss gut drauf sein, neue Linkin Park LIVE dvd draußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Selor: Bei dir schneits?


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Bei uns hats gegen MIttag kurz geschneit und jetzt aber richtig dolle viel


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> na hallo? ich muss gut drauf sein, neue Linkin Park LIVE dvd draußen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


uiuiui echt n grund zur freude <.<


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> uiuiui echt n grund zur freude <.<


Ja als Fan schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann gibts nochen privatl. grund hmm


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Bei uns hats gegen MIttag kurz geschneit und jetzt aber richtig dolle viel


wenns an weihnachten diesesjahr so schneit... das wäre fein...
da kommt kaminatmosphäre richtig schön auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja als Fan schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


freundin bekommen? :>


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> freundin bekommen? :>


ähhh noch eine?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ähhh noch eine?!


warum nit =P


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Wirst Vater?


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum nit =P


Ich glaube das wäre nicht allzugut für meinen gesundheitszustand


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wirst Vater?


in seinem alter ist das nix scönes...^^


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wirst Vater?


Joa mit 15 ist klar^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wäre nicht allzugut für meinen gesundheitszustand


wol eher für deinen kontostand :>


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wol eher für deinen kontostand :>


Naja das als erstes aber wenn sie voneinander erfahren, naja regt dann meinen Kreislauf an


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja das als erstes aber wenn sie voneinander erfahren, naja regt dann meinen Kreislauf an


regt n 3er so den kreislauf an? :>


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> regt n 3er so den kreislauf an? :>


Immer diese Hintergedanken^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Wenn die drei zu nem .306er Kaliber aus einem Gewehr gefeuert gehört... JA


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

so moin oder eher Abend ^^ 



wollt mich auh mal zum wort melden

woüber redet ihr grade ? ^^


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> so moin oder eher Abend ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brille will ein Harem für sich.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn die drei zu nem .306er Kaliber aus einem Gewehr gefeuert gehört... JA


naja, ich würde eher sagen, es beendet den kreislauf...


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, ich würde eher sagen, es beendet den kreislauf...



daw war jetzt fies ^^


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, ich würde eher sagen, es beendet den kreislauf...


Nicht wenn man nicht getroffen wird


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Wenn getroffen wird... aber beim weglaufen geht der Kreislauf erstmal richtig heftig los ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn getroffen wird... aber beim weglaufen geht der Kreislauf erstmal richtig heftig los ^^


hrhr, gut, in dem falle schon xD


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

ne brille neue freundin nicht direkt. o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ne brille neue freundin nicht direkt. o.O


was dann? :>


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was dann? :>


Wieso willst das wissen? :>


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

la li lu spamen wird das buffed porum zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Brille tu nicht so doof, ist doch klar was der kleine hier gemacht hat...


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso willst das wissen? :>


aus reiner interesse^^
wll halt wissen, weshalb du dich so freust...^^


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Brille tu nicht so doof, ist doch klar was der kleine hier gemacht hat...


Wer ist hier klein? Und was hab ich gemacht? hä?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Brille tu nicht so doof, ist doch klar was der kleine hier gemacht hat...


als erster gedanke kam mir erstes mal, aber dann hätte er entweder gar nit damit angefangen oder ürds gradeheraus sagen...^^


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> aus reiner interesse^^
> wll halt wissen, weshalb du dich so freust...^^


Hab ich doch geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Ja ja... ^^ WARUM zur Hölle ist ein MANN so fröhlich, wenn es sich nicht um ein Modell als Freundin oder ein Neues Auto in der Garage handelt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja ja... ^^ WARUM zur Hölle ist ein MANN so fröhlich, wenn es sich nicht um ein Modell als Freundin oder ein Neues Auto in der Garage handelt...


wenn er die freundin das erste mal ausprobiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

naja razyl, da's das anscheind nicht ist: neues bobbycar in der garage? :>


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Ich formuliere es mal so:
Mäp Falsch^^


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja razyl, da's das anscheind nicht ist: neues bobbycar in der garage? :>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nein^^


----------



## riesentrolli (21. November 2008)

razyl hat den sinn des dings zwischen seinen beinen gefunden \o/


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> razyl hat den sinn des dings zwischen seinen beinen gefunden \o/


dann würd er nicht hier posten :>
wobei... wie beim kinder pinguin: eine hand hat man(n) immer frei


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann würd er nicht hier posten :>
> wobei... wie beim kinder pinguin: eine hand hat man(n) immer frei


Oh mann. Wie tief wollen wir noch sinken?
Und nochmal: Nein!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh mann. Wie tief wollen wir noch sinken?


65m ohne zu sterben


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Und ohne Fallschirm


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Gut:
Wie weit wollen wir das Niveau in diesen Thread noch heruntersetzen?
Wo ist eigentlich die Droge Crackmack?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gut:
> Wie weit wollen wir das Niveau in diesen Thread noch heruntersetzen?
> Wo ist eigentlich die Droge Crackmack?


durch ne überdosis des eigenen stoffes explodiert


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> durch ne überdosis des eigenen stoffes explodiert





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*endlich nen anderes Thema*


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Ne ne, das Thema wird solange nicht gewechselt bis du jedes verdammte schmutzige Detail erzählt hast!
Oder mir das essen ausgeht...


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ne ne, das Thema wird solange nicht gewechselt bis du jedes verdammte schmutzige Detail erzählt hast!


genau. das niveau sinkt, bis dus sagst :>


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ne ne, das Thema wird solange nicht gewechselt bis du jedes verdammte schmutzige Detail erzählt hast!


Die Details sind aber sauber o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Details sind aber sauber o.O


das können wir nicht bewerten, bis du sagst, was es ist =P


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Details sind NIEMALS Sauber... denn dort steckt der Teufel drinne!


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Können wir endlich ein anderes Thema nutzen anstatt sich in mein Privatleben einzumischen? Z.b. in Brilles Privatleben rumstöbern


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Können wir endlich ein anderes Thema nutzen anstatt sich in mein Privatleben einzumischen? Z.b. in Brilles Privatleben rumstöbern


nö können ma net =P
und das beispiel ist auch doof =P


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö können ma net =P


Wieso nicht?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?!


weil käse!


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Weil ich das sage Òó


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> weil käse!


Was interessiert euch das Leben eines 15-jährigen Jungen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was interessiert euch das Leben eines 15-jährigen Jungen?


was würde dich mein leben interessieren? ;P


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was würde dich mein leben interessieren? ;P


kA sollte jetzt nur ein anderes Thema sein um abzulenken


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> kA sollte jetzt nur ein anderes Thema sein um abzulenken


tja, manöver missgückt ^^


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tja, manöver missgückt ^^


Dann schaumer halt in Selors P-Leben rein.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann schaumer halt in Selors P-Leben rein.


hm... nö xD
naja, find ein thema, ohne iwelche privatleben :>>


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm... nö xD
> naja, find ein thema, ohne iwelche privatleben :>>


und wenn nicht?


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Mein Privatleben ist so uninteressant... das lohnt nicht ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> und wenn nicht?


dann gehst auf die stille treppe...


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

ja ne is klar leute ^^ 




machti hr grad sonst nmoch irgenwas ? 


ich rette grade Mensche aus Wintergarde oder wie der dreck da heist


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

und ich mache grad den 2600. post <.<


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Hmm...
hmmm.....
WAS HAB ICH EUCH GETAN????


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> und ich mache grad den 2600. post <.<







ohhhh kratzi


----------



## riesentrolli (21. November 2008)

yay höchst anspruchsvolle texte
np: Rotz auf der Wiese - Nimmihnindenmundmeinliebling "König der Meere"


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm...
> hmmm.....
> WAS HAB ICH EUCH GETAN????





nichts das  ist es jaa grade -.-!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> np: Rotz auf der Wiese - Nimmihnindenmundmeinliebling "König der Meere"


watsefuck?


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> yay höchst anspruchsvolle texte
> np: Rotz auf der Wiese - Nimmihnindenmundmeinliebling "König der Meere"


Oh mann...
Dabei waren wir grad dabei das Niveau wieder höher zu setzen :/
Jetzt fällt denen wieder ein über mein Privatleben herzuziehen, man trolli :/


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Boah. Es ist stille.... Im Nachtschwärmer.
*kalender rot anstreich*


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

das war scön öfters, also nix rot anstreich.... >.<


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das war scön öfters, also nix rot anstreich.... >.<


Ja, aber nicht so das jede min ein neuer post kommt und dann mit einmal : ENDE.
Naja ein Erfolg trägt es in sich: ihr habt endlich aufgegeben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Mir fallen nur keine dummen Fragen für dich ein bzw. wir warten das du endlich alles erzählst


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Mir fallen nur keine dummen Fragen für dich ein bzw. wir warten das du endlich alles erzählst


Dann könnt ihr aber lange warten o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann könnt ihr aber lange warten o.O


*wart*


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

*LANGE WART*


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Oh mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hätte nie damit anfangen sollen :/


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

N'Abend
Schlag die Faust gegen die WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend
> Schlag die Faust gegen die WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abend. Bist du jedenfalls einer der sich aus meinen Privatleben raushält?


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend. Bist du jedenfalls einer der sich aus meinen Privatleben raushält?


Ich denke mal o.O vll auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich denke mal o.O vll auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja eine halbe gute seele. 
Sagmal Brille&Selor: was interessiert euch das was in meinen Privatleben interessiert?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja eine halbe gute seele.
> Sagmal Brille&Selor: was interessiert euch das was in meinen Privatleben interessiert?


naja, du postest es, und machst dann son tamtam drumherum... mehr muss ich dazu wohl net sagen :\


----------



## Crackmack (21. November 2008)

N`abend ich bin wieder da ihr LUSCHEN hehe


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Du hast angefangen uns neugierig zu machen, also erzähl auch alles... warum bist du so gut drauf, wenn es kein Weib, noch ein Ferrari ist...


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Ach die interessiert alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau wie mich :-P
Deswegen:
SCHLAG DIE FAUST GEGEN DIE WAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, du postest es, und machst dann son tamtam drumherum... mehr muss ich dazu wohl net sagen :\


Ja.
War aber am ende hauptsächlich auf die neue Linkin Park DvD bezogen.
Und dann kamen eure "komischen" fragen/kommentaree ~~


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja.
> War aber am ende hauptsächlich auf die neue Linkin Park DvD bezogen.
> Und dann kamen eure "komischen" fragen/kommentaree ~~


die kamen nach deinem tamtam ums private ~.~
ach egal...


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Du hast angefangen uns neugierig zu machen, also erzähl auch alles... warum bist du so gut drauf, wenn es kein Weib, noch ein Ferrari ist...


Ich habe nie behauptet das es rein gar nichts mit meiner freundin zu tun hat o.O

@ Silenzz: wassen mit dir los?^^


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

Razyl

hast du freunde? 
hast du eine nPc? 


dummer fragen nur für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Mein Gott chillt mal alle sonst:
SCHLAGT DIE FAUST GEGEN DIE WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Mein Gott chillt mal alle sonst:
> SCHLAGT DIE FAUST GEGEN DIE WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lieber Kinder... Drogen sind böse...


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Lieber Kinder... Drogen sind böse...


mkay


----------



## riesentrolli (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja.
> War aber am ende hauptsächlich auf die neue Linkin Park DvD bezogen.
> Und dann kamen eure "komischen" fragen/kommentaree ~~


neue lp dvd? óÒ *auf die pirsch geh*


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Lieber Kinder... Drogen sind böse...


Nein nicht Drogen... einfach die Laune O.o man bin ich abgefuckt :-s und das ohne jeglichen Grund und nein ich hab nix geraucht ich warte bis auf meinen Geburtstag in 5 Tagen xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Silenzz spielt gerade wieder den Stereotypen Hopper... Dicht bis an die Backen und voller Drogen... aber es natürlich verleugnen auch wenn man das Gras 5 Meilen gegen den Wind riecht...


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> neue lp dvd? óÒ *auf die pirsch geh*


Ja o.O
http://www.amazon.de/Road-Revolution-Live-...4397&sr=8-2
@Raheema:
freunde ja, NPC´s eher nicht^^


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Silenzz spielt gerade wieder den Stereotypen Hopper... Dicht bis an die Backen und voller Drogen... aber es natürlich verleugnen auch wenn man das Gras 5 Meilen gegen den Wind riecht...


Was isn Stereotyp Hopper..?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

das cover ist...hässlich...^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Was ich gerade beschrieben habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siehst offensichtlich schon nicht mehr das Offensichtliche... das muss aber harter Stoff sein...


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das cover ist...hässlich...^^


Pah. 
Musik dafür genial


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nein nicht Drogen... einfach die Laune O.o man bin ich abgefuckt :-s und das ohne jeglichen Grund und nein ich hab nix geraucht ich warte bis auf meinen Geburtstag in 5 Tagen xD





joa ich hab grad auch nichts zu tun auser WoW ^^ 

und happy bin auch OHNE driogen brauche nur ROCK


----------



## Crackmack (21. November 2008)

Ich werd hier nich mal begrüsst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Hah die sind auch Happy und sagen net warum!!!!!^^

@ Crackmack: Tach. Wehe du stellst jetzt irgendwelche fragen!!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

GNAR Ich hab meinen Fallout Spielstand gecrashed... jetzt krieg ich sofort das "Mariposa Explodiert" Video, wenn ich auf Laden klicke -.-*


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Was ich gerade beschrieben habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmmm wenn du Cola schon als Harten Stoff ansiehst was sagst du dann erst dazu..? http://www.fatguyradio.com/wp-content/uplo...anta_orange.jpg


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hmmm wenn du Cola schon als Harten Stoff ansiehst was sagst du dann erst dazu..? http://www.fatguyradio.com/wp-content/uplo...anta_orange.jpg


Und gott sprach, es werde Fanta >>


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

hm also von der hörprobe her hört sichs net ma so schlecht an,wie ichs befürchtet habe... aber genial find ichs trotzde net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Schau dir doch das Logo mal an... bunt bis zum abwinken und total psychodelisch gekreiselt...


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm also von der hörprobe her hört sichs net ma so schlecht an,wie ichs befürchtet habe... aber genial find ichs trotzde net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach komm. Du bist doch auch ne Brille. ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm. Du bist doch auch ne Brille. ^^


und weiter... für mich ist geniale musik, vor allem live, was anderes...


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Schau dir doch das Logo mal an... bunt bis zum abwinken und total psychodelisch gekreiselt...


Hmmmm da haste Recht, da hilft nur Prinz Pi's Track:
Schlag die Faust gegen die WAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

da hilft nur gib dem affen zucker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> und weiter... für mich ist geniale musik, vor allem live, was anderes...


Könnten wir auch das Thema wechseln und uns anderen, wichtigeren Themen annehmen? 
Z.b. Warum crackmack nichts sagt/schreibt?^^
Oder warum Silenzz sowas von dermaßen hyperaktiv ist?


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> da hilft nur gib dem affen zucker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja das ist aber eher zum abfeiern "Schlag die Faust gegen die WAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNDDDDDDD!!!!!!!" ist dazu da, um Frust rauszulassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

DROGEN sind schuld daran... an beidem


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Könnten wir auch das Thema wechseln und uns anderen, wichtigeren Themen annehmen?
> Z.b. Warum crackmack nichts sagt/schreibt?^^
> Oder warum Silenzz sowas von dermaßen hyperaktiv ist?


lol das sind wohl die am einfachsten zu beantwortenden fragen:

crack: pilze, der hockt in ner ecke
silenzz: da gibts mehreres... maybe koks, speed


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> lol das sind wohl die am einfachsten zu beantwortenden fragen:
> 
> crack: pilze, der hockt in ner ecke
> silenzz: da gibts mehreres... maybe koks, speed


Also bitte Briller, ich bleib nur bei den guten Wunderblättern, was anderes ist mir zu wider, ausserdem hab ich bloß n bisschen zuviel Cola getrunken xD


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Dann halt andere Themen. Am besten in ein gaaaaanz anderes gebiet wechseln. 
Wechseln wir von den ganzen zugedröhnten etc. leuten zu... öhm... kA man.
Lasst euch was einfallen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Also bitte Briller, ich bleib nur bei den guten Wunderblättern, was anderes ist mir zu wider, ausserdem hab ich bloß n bisschen zuviel Cola getrunken xD


jacky cola? =P


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Sprich dich aus Razy baby...


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Sprich dich aus Razy baby...


gleich kommt´s coming out^^


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Sprich dich aus Razy baby...


Jetzt machst du mir angst o.O
Ich will doch nur einen verdammten Themenwechsel^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Wir sind hier unter Freunden... sprich was dich beflügelt... ^^


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jacky cola? =P


Also bitte, die Jacky doch nicht, auf sowas steh ich nicht :-s ich mein Jacky ist doch sooooo primitiv, das müssts treffen :-P .
Ja Razy dein coming out will ich miterleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohhh 500ster Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wir sind hier unter Freunden... sprich was dich beflügelt... ^^


Mich beflügelt gar nichts hier. Bin kein pala ~~
@ Silenzz: bitte fang nicht auch noch an.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Na komm Razybaby... Sprich einfach frei heraus, so frei wie ein Vogel flieg, so hoch und stürz mir nicht ab...


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Na komm Razybaby... Sprich einfach frei heraus, so frei wie ein Vogel flieg, so hoch und stürz mir nicht ab...


Ich dreh gleich hier durch.


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

schlimm oder razy... *hihihihi* sprich dich ruhig aus :-P


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Aber nicht doch...


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Sagt mal... habt ihr euch untereinandern abgesprochen? oder warum mishct hier jeder mit AUßer Crack?!


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Crack liegt mit selbigen in einer dunklen ecke ^^


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagt mal... habt ihr euch untereinandern abgesprochen? oder warum mishct hier jeder mit AUßer Crack?!


Hmmm nein WIR DOCH NICHT *übertriebenes Augenzwinker*


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagt mal... habt ihr euch untereinandern abgesprochen? oder warum mishct hier jeder mit AUßer Crack?!


weil der völlig nackt im zimmer in ner ecke sitzt und zittert?^^


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> weil der völlig nackt im zimmer in ner ecke sitzt und zittert?^^


Und warum tut der das?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und warum tut der das?


siehe selor´s post


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und warum tut der das?


Pilze..?


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Achso. Dummer kerl


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

hm ich hab unger... kurz afk, was zu essen machen^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

*weiter stichel* Lenk jetzt nicht ab Razyl!^^


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> *weiter stichel* Lenk jetzt nicht ab Razyl!^^


Selor? Was willst du eigentlich wissen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

ALLES!


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> ALLES!


Soll ich dir jetzt jeden tag meines lebens aufzählen oder was?


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Mit jedem Schmutzigen Detail...


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Soll ich dir jetzt jeden tag meines lebens aufzählen oder was?


klar^^


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Mit jedem Schmutzigen Detail...


Was für schmutzige Details? :/
@Silenzz: Wie lange wollten ihr da aufbleiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was für schmutzige Details? :/
> @Silenzz: Wie lange wollten ihr da aufbleiben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ähhh was...?


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ähhh was...?


Was war an den 2 sätzen so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was war an den 2 sätzen so schwer zu verstehen?


wo will ich lange aufbleiben..?^^


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

Woahh leute SPAM SPAM SPAM thema wechsel


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> wo will ich lange aufbleiben..?^^


Wenn du jeden tag meines lebens wissen willst, muss du ganz schön lange aufbleiben bis ich das gepostet habe.
15 Jahre sind net so schnell aufzuzählen

Naja wenn Selor eh nichts mehr fragt können wir ja das Thema unschuldig wechseln.


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du jeden tag meines lebens wissen willst, muss du ganz schön lange aufbleiben bis ich das gepostet habe.
> 15 Jahre sind net so schnell aufzuzählen


Zusammenfassung reicht^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Ich hab nur was zum essen geholt...


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Zusammenfassung reicht^^


Ne du net. wolltenur Selor wissen, der aber irgendwie nun ruhig ist. und Brille auch noch. gut wechseln wird das thema: Was wirden nun aus deiner Rapperkarriere? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@selor: verdammter mist aber auch


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Muss doch genug Proviant haben... also hopp... ^^ Fang an!


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne du net. wolltenur Selor wissen, der aber irgendwie nun ruhig ist. und Brille auch noch. gut wechseln wird das thema: Was wirden nun aus deiner Rapperkarriere?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmmm muss demnext was aufnehmen und noch bisschen was schreiben ansonsten wirds jut, aber zurück zu dir, wie war dein Tag...?^^


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Muss doch genug Proviant haben... also hopp... ^^ Fang an!


Mit was denn? Was verstehst du unter "schmutzige detail"?

Wisst ihr was: I hate you all


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

ALLES!


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

*irgenwas holen zum trinken* *angfangen zu laufen* *aufstehen* *los gehen*


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> ALLES!


ja was alles? konkreter bitte o.O


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Uff er hats aufgegeben. Gott sei dank


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Uff er hats aufgegeben. Gott sei dank


vll auch nicht..?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Ja was verstehst du an ALLES nicht? ^^ *nuke da world*


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> vll auch nicht..?^^


Silenzz, berichte doch aus deinen tollen Privatleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Silenzz, berichte doch aus deinen tollen Privatleben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Is nich so toll,viel zu llllaaaannnggggwwweeeiillliiigggg!!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Musste nur das richtige Video suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja was verstehst du an ALLES nicht? ^^ *nuke da world*


Alles ist gut. Denkste ich laber dir meinen ganzen tag heute vor? Nein danke. Euch interessiert doch eh nur ein teil davon, den ihr am anfang eh falsch interpretiert habt ~~


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ja was alles? konkreter bitte o.O




wir möchten wisssen wann du geburen bist wie du dich gefühlt hast und der ganze scheiß dreck !!!


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> wir möchten wisssen wann du geburen bist wie du dich gefühlt hast und der ganze scheiß dreck !!!


Ich weiß auch noch wie ich mich gefühlt habe nach der geburt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Selor? Wann gibtsen du endlich klein bei? oder darf ich mich dann jeden abend freuen das du mich fragst was denn nun so toll war?

Yeah 100. post am tage ^^


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch noch wie ich mich gefühlt habe nach der geburt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





hmmm -.-^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

so, re... ^^


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Man ey, postet mal was vernünftiges.
Wo ist die Brille?
Ach da!^^


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> so, re... ^^


wb


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Kommt auf meine Laune an... und ich hab schlechte Laune, weil mein Fallout 1 Spielstand geschrottet ist...


----------



## Crackmack (21. November 2008)

Drecksspammer ihr bin ich mal 20 min auf youtube schreibt ihr schon 3 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

ty rheema...
hm, was vernünftiges? 
wie wär's, wenn selor wieder anfängt zu philosophieren?^^


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Drecksspammer ihr bin ich mal 20 min auf youtube schreibt ihr schon 3 seiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daran sind Selor und Brille schuld.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ty rheema...
> hm, was vernünftiges?
> wie wär's, wenn selor wieder anfängt zu philosophieren?^^


Solange kein RAZYL vorkommt ja >>


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Daran sind Selor und Brille schuld.


Und ich..?O.o


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Daran sind Selor und Brille schuld.


tse immer auf die anderen scieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tse immer auf die anderen scieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja ist doch so. Wer hatten mich die ganze zeit vollgespammt mit unnötigen Fragen?

Crackmack? Wenn du wieder weg bist sind bald die nächsten 3 seiten voll


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Wie komme ich dazu Mariposa zu verlassen, wenn es direkt, wenn ich auf Laden klicke, explodiert...


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Solange kein RAZYL vorkommt ja >>


razyl, dieser kleine mann, 
fing im nachtschwärmer zu poste an.
doch wollte er dann nicht entzücken,
mit dem geheimns rauszurücken.
seitdem gehn wir ihm auf den geist,
bis es uns vom thema reißt

nicht wirklich hochwertg, aber zweckbezogen


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> razyl, dieser kleine mann,
> fing im nachtschwärmer zu poste an.
> doch wollte er dann nicht entzücken,
> mit dem geheimns rauszurücken.
> ...


lol^^


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

ohh mein gott leute ^^


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> razyl, dieser kleine mann,
> fing im nachtschwärmer zu poste an.
> doch wollte er dann nicht entzücken,
> mit dem geheimns rauszurücken.
> ...


Brille. 
Selbst wenn du es wissen würdest, es würde dir nicht viel bringen von daher. Außerdem isses net soooooo wichtig macht mich aber fröhlich, meine güte. Gut ok, wichtig isses für freundin und mich, aber nicht soooo wichtig für andere leute.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille.
> Selbst wenn du es wissen würdest, es würde dir nicht viel bringen von daher. Außerdem isses net soooooo wichtig macht mich aber fröhlich, meine güte. Gut ok, wichtig isses für freundin und mich, aber nicht soooo wichtig für andere leute.


razyl.
selbst wenn du es sagen würdest, es wäre mittlerweile nicht von interesse, da es nicht mehr auf den inhalt, sondern ums drumherum geht mittlerweile


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille.
> Selbst wenn du es wissen würdest, es würde dir nicht viel bringen von daher. Außerdem isses net soooooo wichtig macht mich aber fröhlich, meine güte. Gut ok, wichtig isses für freundin und mich, aber nicht soooo wichtig für andere leute.


sie lässt dich ran..?

P.S. Brille hat recht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> aber nicht soooo wichtig für andere leute.



Das hast nicht du zu entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mich bist du los... ich versuch jetzt krankhaft Fallout 1, meinen Spielstand, zu benutzen ansonsten versuch ich wie ein Blöder in Fallout 2 durch den dummen Tempel zu gelangen und wenn das nicht klappt, versuch ich Fallout Tactics und wenn das zu langweilig wird Fallout 3...


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> sie lässt dich ran..?
> 
> P.S. Brille hat recht.


1. Wie ich bereits weiter oben sagte: Darum dreht es sich net.
@ Brille: Ja gut dann können wir doch endlich das verdammte thema wechseln? meine güte ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille: Ja gut dann können wir doch endlich das verdammte thema wechseln? meine güte ...


^^ 
klar


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Wie ich bereits weiter oben sagte: Darum dreht es sich net.
> @ Brille: Ja gut dann können wir doch endlich das verdammte thema wechseln? meine güte ...


Ahhhja, blowjob..? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nö warum, macht spaß dich zu ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ahhhja, blowjob..?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oh mann. Wie tief wollt ihr das Niveau heute abend hier sinken lassen?
@ Brille: der 1. vernünftige post von dir heute abend.


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

Leute wolrunm geht es ???? 





ahhhhhhh 


LA LI LU wir spamen das buffed forum zu 

AHHHHHHHH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

achso leute Gute nacht dann 


nachto und viel spaß bei der Fragerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille: der 1. vernünftige post von dir heute abend.


...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist doch wahr.
So wenn jetzt noch Silenzz aufhört können wir ein ordentliches thema anfangen.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. November 2008)

razyl erzähl ma was los is!


----------



## Silenzz (21. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> razyl erzähl ma was los is!


Trolli, jaaa, endlich einer der auf meiner seite ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> razyl erzähl ma was los is!


*sich die Kugel geb*


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

So ich geh schlafen :/
Ihr habt mir den Abend verdorben^^


----------



## riesentrolli (21. November 2008)

endlich isser tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: -.-


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> endlich isser tod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das hab ich noch gesehen :/

Gott... ihr habt ihr eure beschissene Antwort:
Was ist bitte sehr, daran so schlimm und wissenswert, fröhlich zu sein wenn man mit seiner freundin 6 monate zusammen ist? Ich hab doch lediglich nur geschrieben das 2 sachen an den tag super waren und nun bin ich weg. Von mir aus kloppt euch darum, wer mich zur dieser antwort brachte :/


----------



## Silenzz (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> das hab ich noch gesehen :/
> 
> Gott... ihr habt ihr eure beschissene Antwort:
> Was ist bitte sehr, daran so schlimm und wissenswert, fröhlich zu sein wenn man mit seiner freundin 6 monate zusammen ist? Ich hab doch lediglich nur geschrieben das 2 sachen an den tag super waren und nun bin ich weg. Von mir aus kloppt euch darum, wer mich zur dieser antwort brachte :/


geht wohl eher darum, wie geil du am rad drehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

jutn abend ihr hc spammer


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn abend ihr hc spammer


bist ja auch mal wieder da^^
achja und @ razyl... wie gesagt, das posten dessen, worums ging war doch schon kurz danach nichtig...
najam gz zu den 6 monaten, mögen noch weitere folgen unso...^^


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bist ja auch mal wieder da^^



klar^^

aba ala vermisse ich seit längerem iwie... die scheint wider ne pause zu machn


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> klar^^
> 
> aba ala vermisse ich seit längerem iwie... die scheint wider ne pause zu machn


hm ala kenne ich kaum/gar nicht, wo ich hier aktiv war war anscheinend eine ihrer "pausen"


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm ala kenne ich kaum/gar nicht, wo ich hier aktiv war war anscheinend eine ihrer "pausen"



hab mit ihr mehr im icq gelabert^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab mit ihr mehr im icq gelabert^^


ach da isse jetzt auch weg?


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach da isse jetzt auch weg?



jup leider


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup leider


hm :\

aber mal ne bitte, du hattest mir hier mal ne maus gepostet, die du dir kaufen wolltest und ich find den link net mehr hier...^^


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm :\
> 
> aber mal ne bitte, du hattest mir hier mal ne maus gepostet, die du dir kaufen wolltest und ich find den link net mehr hier...^^



hui echt? muss aba schon ne weile her sein^^ hab meine seit nrm ordentlichen weilchen mom ich such ma^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hui echt? muss aba schon ne weile her sein^^ hab meine seit nrm ordentlichen weilchen mom ich such ma^^


war so eine, die in verschiedenen farben geleuchtet hat... oder sowas in der art


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

mausi

das ding hab ich atm^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mausi
> 
> das ding hab ich atm^^


hm weiss net genau, obs die ist... >.<
das war damals n post zur website vom hersteller...^^


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

a4 tech

sodele und wenns noch immer net der richtige link is kannse selber suchn^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> a4 tech
> 
> sodele und wenns noch immer net der richtige link is kannse selber suchn^^


so langsam zweifel ich, dass dus damals warst, ders gepostet hat... xD


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> so langsam zweifel ich, dass dus damals warst, ders gepostet hat... xD



tja hab echt kp mehr ob ichs war^^ aba das ist die einzige maus die ich seit so ner steinzeitkugelkabelmaus habe^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tja hab echt kp mehr ob ichs war^^ aba das ist die einzige maus die ich seit so ner steinzeitkugelkabelmaus habe^^


ok, selbst gesucht und den poster als razyl enttarnt mit dieser maus:
http://www.roccat.org/Products/Products/ROCCAT-Kone/


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

hui sobald ich geld habe besorg ich mir auch son teil^^ meine jetzige spinnt langsam n bisserl (diablo 2 isn mauskiler^^)


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa sieht edel aus^^
> aber dafür würde ich meine mx518 nicht verraten^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

bin mit meiner eigentlich auch ganz zufriedn aba die tasten wolln langsam nemmer so ganz wie ich will^^ also ab und an klemmen sie n bisserl oder ich muss relativ starke drücken das sie ma amchn was se solln und das is gerade in hektischen situationen oder bei egoshootern sehr nervend^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bin mit meiner eigentlich auch ganz zufriedn aba die tasten wolln langsam nemmer so ganz wie ich will^^ also ab und an klemmen sie n bisserl oder ich muss relativ starke drücken das sie ma amchn was se solln und das is gerade in hektischen situationen oder bei egoshootern sehr nervend^^


joa, dann würd ich die maus oben in erwägung ziehen, weil schlecht ist die wirklih nicht.^^
aber ich habe meine mx518, sie funzt wie am 1. tag, das muster ist noch genauso schön und aussetzer hatte sie noch nicht... 
also wird meine noch bleiben^^


----------



## Silenzz (22. November 2008)

so wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

wb


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> so wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wb


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

und was macht ihr so ausser gamingmäuse vergleichn?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

stürmts bei euch au so?^^


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> stürmts bei euch au so?^^



jup und soll iwann nächstens noch schnee dazu kommn^^ n richtig schöner schneesturm (freu mich schon drauf gehe dann raus spaziern^^)


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup und soll iwann nächstens noch schnee dazu kommn^^ n richtig schöner schneesturm (freu mich schon drauf gehe dann raus spaziern^^)


bei uns ist sturm+ schnee :S


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei uns ist sturm+ schnee :S



schööön

nachtspaziergang mit nem schneesturm... gibts was schöneres?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schööön
> 
> nachtspaziergang mit nem schneesturm... gibts was schöneres?^^


kamin+was warmes zu trinken+ausm fenster gucken.


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> kamin+was warmes zu trinken+ausm fenster gucken.



neeeee

das is doch langweilig^^ obwohl... mit nem netten mädel wärs ganz ok^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> neeeee
> 
> das is doch langweilig^^ obwohl... mit nem netten mädel wärs ganz ok^^


das ist nicht langweilig, sondern entspannend, und das braucht man auch ab und zu mal.
und auch wenn n nachtspaziergang im schneesturm was hat... ich bin lieber wonnig warm drinne heute^^


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist nicht langweilig, sondern entspannend, und das braucht man auch ab und zu mal.
> und auch wenn n nachtspaziergang im schneesturm was hat... ich bin lieber wonnig warm drinne heute^^



entspannen kann ich am besten bei nem gemütlichen anime oder guter musik^^ in meinem chafsessel zurück lehnen und entspannt schaun/höhren. noch besser wirds mit n bisserl met oder nem bierchen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> entspannen kann ich am besten bei nem gemütlichen anime oder guter musik^^ in meinem chafsessel zurück lehnen und entspannt schaun/höhren


kaminknistern in so ner situation > musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (22. November 2008)

Hoffentlich klärt das Wetter am Sonntag auf... kein bock auf schlechtes Wetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

naja eben solche sachn kann cih nur mit nem nettn mädl länger ertragn^^ sonst werde ich relativ fix unruig/gelangweilt^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hoffentlich klärt das Wetter am Sonntag auf... kein bock auf schlechtes Wetter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich find das wetter hier grad gar net mal so schlecht... bissi weniger sturm und mehr schnee und es wäre perfekt.


----------



## Silenzz (22. November 2008)

Aber mit nem Mädel inne Stadt zu gehn ist viel lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

was machter so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was machter so?


habe mich ins bett begeben un spamm von da aus mim lap rum^^


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

mich langweilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> mich langweilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nimm dir an mir n beispiel und schau animes^^


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

Würd ich ja gern aber auf Kino.to*hust* gibts kein naruto shippuden


----------



## Silenzz (22. November 2008)

oder zoggt WoW


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

crackmack hab dir ne seite per pn genannt wo du naruto schaun kannst^^


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> oder zoggt WoW



kann ich erst am mittwoch dan hab ich nen neuen laptop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

boa ihr müsst euch unbedingt ma die anime serie darker than black ansehn. die is so der hammer^^


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

Dreck-.-

ab 76 kann ich schaun der rest geht net -.-


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dreck-.-
> 
> ab 76 kann ich schaun der rest geht net -.-



wo warste denn?^^


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

Da wo du gesagt hast


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

ich meine bei welcher folge warste?


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

1 aber die geht nich steht immer irgend so stream nicht vefügbar


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> 1 aber die geht nich steht immer irgend so stream nicht vefügbar



jo dann wurden sie wider ma von putfile gelöscht

passiert öfters ma vor allem bei so bekannten animes wie naruto etc

musst n bisserl warten sie suchen atm ne neue platform um das ganze hochzuladen


----------



## Lurock (22. November 2008)

Namd


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

guck doch auch darker than black^^


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd



hey ho lurock


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

auch wieder mal da?^^


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

oder claymore is auch ne hammer serie^^


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

soooo

ich bin dann ma pennen^^

gn8 an alle die noch wach sind


----------



## Lurock (22. November 2008)

Gn8, ich zock noch ne Runde, muss 80 werden... GNAH!


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

Omg Hida diese Ratte o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

so, bin auch mal wieder da^^


----------



## Lurock (22. November 2008)

Namd Brille

Edit: Da hier nichts mehr los ist, geh ich auch mal, lvl noch auf 80 und verschwinde dann....


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

Wahahaha ich bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr LUSCHEN!!!!


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Gutn Abend.
Könnten wir dann heute abend mal das Niveau ein bisschen höher setzen und es nicht in die tiefsten Regionen fallen lassen?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

hat hier jmd "der gute mensch von sezuan" gelesen? darüber könnte man reden


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hat hier jmd "der gute mensch von sezuan" gelesen? darüber könnte man reden


Nein hab ich net. Ich kenn das buch nichtma o.O

Apropos: Abend Brille


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2008)

Ich hab ein Altes Buch von 1937 gefunden ^^ Vollständig in Fraktur gedruckt!


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

LoL.
Dann les uns vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh man das suckt, reden, schreiben und zugleich hören :/

1003 Beiträge im gott&die welt forum aua


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> LoL.
> Dann les uns vor
> 
> 
> ...


wieso? bist net ma n bissi multitaksingfähig oder wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw:"lies"


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2008)

Wilhem Busch Lustige Bildergeschichten 

Google es!


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso? bist net ma n bissi multitaksingfähig oder wieso?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jaja hab ein i vergessen^^
Ich bin ein Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nein, schon multitaking geht schon aber mein Gehirn muss immer schnell umschalten, da passieren halt fehler

@ Selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oooook^^


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

Bildergeschichten? Fotografier oder scann es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Mann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


haha ich stells mir gad vor: du redest mit irgendjemand und sagst sowas wie: "lol ihr naps hier hebt mal das niveau", obwohl dus schreiben wolltest =P


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2008)

NÄ, selber googlen macht freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> haha ich stells mir gad vor: du redest mit irgendjemand und sagst sowas wie: "lol ihr naps hier hebt mal das niveau", obwohl dus schreiben wolltest =P





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das sollte ich net sagen, besonders nicht^^
@ Crackmack: Ja wir wissen das du nicht lesen kannst aber Googeln geht doch noch oder?^^


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

Langweillig ich will wieder WoW zockn das kann ich sicher erst in ner woche-.-
Laptop krieg ich am mittwoch und das instalieren + patchen dauert sicher ewig -.-


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Langweillig ich will wieder WoW zockn das kann ich sicher erst in ner woche-.-
> Laptop krieg ich am mittwoch und das instalieren + patchen dauert sicher ewig -.-


:-)
Tja ich hab mein ErsatzWoW gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Yes ab nächste woche kann ich auch wieder WoW zocken, wenn nichts dazwischenkommt


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Langweillig ich will wieder WoW zockn das kann ich sicher erst in ner woche-.-
> Laptop krieg ich am mittwoch und das instalieren + patchen dauert sicher ewig -.-


tjoa ich kann atm auch kein wow zoggen, aber iwie ist mir das grad egal^^


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

Hmmm ich will gar nich wissen wie lange das patchen von 1.0-3.0.1 dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tjoa ich kann atm auch kein wow zoggen, aber iwie ist mir das grad egal^^


Ich muss 25 LvL lvln ~~
Aber naja das kann dauern.

Aber ich spiel grad ne menge snowbound online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja eigentlich nur wegen meiner freundin aber irgendwie macht das spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hmmm ich will gar nich wissen wie lange das patchen von 1.0-3.0.1 dauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht sehr lange
btw razyl, das soll kein rechtschreibflame sein, aber heisst es nicht "auf dem weg nach oben"?


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> btw razyl, das soll kein rechtschreibflame sein, aber heisst es nicht "auf dem weg nach oben"?


Scheiße du hast Recht.
Verdammte Brille^^

So Zufrieden Brille?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Scheiße du hast Recht.
> Verdammte Brille^^
> 
> So Zufrieden Brille?


vollstens xD


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

So können wir nun ein Thema finden? 
Nicht das mir Langweilig wäre aber der Thread ist immer funny also ich will was zum lachen haben^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OzWIFX8M-Y

ich find das einfach so klasse, "ihr sitzt nur im ventrlo und spielt dota"
und da guckt der so dämlich "wir sitzen hier im ventrilo..."
da muss ich immer lachen, weil ich das so dämlich find


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Boah endlich nen Thema, zwar nicht sinnvoll aber^^

Aber WCIII ist schon ein geniales Game


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Boah endlich nen Thema, zwar nicht sinnvoll aber^^


naja, über das buch zu rede wäre sinnvoll, aber hastes halt net gelesen... vll faust?^^


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, über das buch zu rede wäre sinnvoll, aber hastes halt net gelesen... vll faust?^^


Faust? Kenn ich von der Story her.
Ich hab vom lesen die schnauze voll seit den letzten Deutsch Buch


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Faust? Kenn ich von der Story her.
> Ich hab vom lesen die schnauze voll seit den letzten Deutsch Buch


welches war denn das letzte buch?


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> welches war denn das letzte buch?


Romeo&Julia auf den Dorfe *würg*
Les dir das Buch mal innerhalb von 45 min Schulstunde durch. Danach hast du Kopfschmerzen und hast nichts verstanden^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Romeo&Julia auf den Dorfe *würg*
> Les dir das Buch mal innerhalb von 45 min Schulstunde durch. Danach hast du Kopfschmerzen und hast nichts verstanden^^


romea&julia auf dem dorfe? o_O
wasn das für ne version O_o


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> romea&julia auf dem dorfe? o_O
> wasn das für ne version O_o


http://www.amazon.de/Romeo-Julia-auf-dem-D...5713&sr=8-1
Ein SCHEI? BUCH!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Romeo-Julia-auf-dem-D...5713&sr=8-1
> Ein SCHEI? BUCH!


ok, sowas würd ich auch net freiwillig lesen...^^
mit deutsch büchern meintest d vorhin bücher ausm deutsch unterricht oder allgemein deutsche bücher? xD


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ok, sowas würd ich auch net freiwillig lesen...^^
> mit deutsch büchern meintest d vorhin bücher ausm deutsch unterricht oder allgemein deutsche bücher? xD


Deutschunterricht.
Das einzige interesannte Buch war noch Djamila glaube. Das fing nach rund 10 Seiten an mich irgendwie zu zwingen weiterzulesen.
Aber sonst nur zum kotzen sowas.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deutschunterricht.


aber nebenbei liest schon noch bücher oder?^^


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

http://www.amazon.de/Dshamilja-Die-schönst...5903&sr=8-2
Das war noch sehr super nach einiger Zeit. Mittlerweile stehts im Bücherregal^^

@ Brille: Ja, aber grad hab ich die Schnauze voll bis zum 4. 12. Dann kommt The Tales of Beedle the Bard (Exklusive Sammlerausgabe)


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Dshamilja-Die-schönst...5903&sr=8-2
> Das war noch sehr super nach einiger Zeit. Mittlerweile stehts im Bücherregal^^


hm ist irgendwie nicht so mein ding^^


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man wo sind die anderen Schwärmer?
Ist hier so langweilig. Gestern Abend war das besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. November 2008)

bücha!!!!


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

Ich bin übrigens wc3 zocken nur das ihr es wisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da gabs auch nen gutes thema =P


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> da gabs auch nen gutes thema =P


Gestern war mein beschissenes Privatleben dran, heute ist deins dran. LOS ERZÄHL!!!!!!^^


----------



## riesentrolli (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> da gabs auch nen gutes thema =P


stimmt ja.

razyl wie war der heutig tag?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gestern war mein beschissenes Privatleben dran, heute ist deins dran. LOS ERZÄHL!!!!!!^^


nix gibts!^^


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

boaaa so lvl 71 und jetzt si auch genug ge lvl für heute^^


----------



## riesentrolli (22. November 2008)

schreibt was verdammt!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> schreibt was verdammt!


giev thema plx!!11


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> stimmt ja.
> 
> razyl wie war der heutig tag?


Super, einwandfrei. Danke der Nachfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UND DAS IST ER IMMERNOCH!


----------



## riesentrolli (22. November 2008)

winter!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> winter!


kalt, schnee, kaminatmo


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> winter!


gutes thema. Weg von meinen Leben themen sind immer gut.
Bei uns schneits gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

bei mir tauts wider... oder besser gesagt es hat getaut und jetzt ham wa glatteis^^


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bei mir tauts wider... oder besser gesagt es hat getaut und jetzt ham wa glatteis^^


Glatt isn stichwort ~~
Das wars heute früh auch und wie.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Verdammt habt ihr keine Themen? Mir ist langweilig in diesen Forum


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verdammt habt ihr keine Themen? Mir ist langweilig in diesen Forum


wenn hier keiner postet wird wohl keiner n thema haben...


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn hier keiner postet wird wohl keiner n thema haben...


Verdammt. 
Komm Brille erzähl mal was


----------



## riesentrolli (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verdammt habt ihr keine Themen? Mir ist langweilig in diesen Forum


zum glück hab ich alternativen. aber das is auch nix los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verdammt.
> Komm Brille erzähl mal was


es war einmal vor langer zeit in einem weit entfernten land eine königin, sie war sehr schön, aber auch sehr böse...


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

starten wir ne diskussion über animes^^


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> es war einmal vor langer zeit in einem weit entfernten land eine königin, sie war sehr schön, aber auch sehr böse...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/lifestyle...13161vOs3O.html
Redmer halt über diese verrückten Ösis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Manoroth: Nein, Aus!


----------



## riesentrolli (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> es war einmal vor langer zeit in einem weit entfernten land eine königin, sie war sehr schön, aber auch sehr böse...


wattn geiles luder


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meine meinung dazu steht scho unter deinem blog =P


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2008)

Ihr stinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wiao net?^^ magste noch immer keine animes?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (22. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr stinkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und riechen trotzdem immer noch besser als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr stinkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich rich hier nur Selor^^
@ Manoroth : Ich mag sie bissel mehr als vorher aber immer noch scheiße
@ Brille: ja du, aber der rest net und die können sich das auch mal durchlesen ich finds total bekloppt von den o.O


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

klar is des total bekloppt-.- ich könnt wetten der direx isn erzkonservativer katholik oder son quatsch

oder er hat selber ncoh nie ne frau abgekriegt und is deshalb gefrustet^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2008)

Ihr seid plöd... ich warte immernoch auf den Nuklearen Erstschlag... endlich mal richtig ramba zamba hier und kräftig Feuerwerk!


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

http://www.erziehungstrends.de/Monoedukation/2
Das ist auch der Hammer. Da brauch ich gar nicht mehr zur schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.erziehungstrends.de/Monoedukation/2
> Das ist auch der Hammer. Da brauch ich gar nicht mehr zur schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wtf? die mädels warn ja noch das einzig unterhaltsame an der schule wenn man ma von lehrer ärgern absieht....


----------



## Kamui Shiro (22. November 2008)

das ist wirklich geil


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2008)

Und von wem kommt es? CHRISTEN!


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wtf? die mädels warn ja noch das einzig unterhaltsame an der schule wenn man ma von lehrer ärgern absieht....


/sign
Ich würd vor langeweile sterben :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> das ist wirklich geil


was ist daran geil? das ist doch moppelkotze


----------



## Kamui Shiro (22. November 2008)

kommt imme auf das aussehen an ne^^

geil im sinne von wie bekloppt die politiker sind^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> kommt imme auf das aussehen an ne^^


ähm wat bitte?
edit: aso


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Außerdem ist doch wohl besser sich zu küssen als sich tod zu prügeln :/
In Amerika ist das ja schon Standart: Küsse-nein, Knarre-Ja ...


----------



## riesentrolli (22. November 2008)

http://www.thomas-golnik.de/japan/04.html


geiler scheiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (22. November 2008)

ich finde japanische mädchen im schuldmädche outfit aber süß

und eigentlich wollt ich schon nach japan ziehen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich finde japanische mädchen im schuldmädche outfit aber süß


so wie in deinen träumen sehen die nur leider meist nicht aus... =P


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich finde japanische mädchen im schuldmädche outfit aber süß
> 
> und eigentlich wollt ich schon nach japan ziehen xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann ab ab. ^^



> das hat nix mit frustrierter Lehrer zu tun, die Jugendlichen müssen endlich wieder mal Anstand, Moral und Respekt lernen und daß das Leben nicht nur aus Knutschen besteht... Die armen Lehrer dürfen nun die Fehler der Erziehung der Eltern ausbügeln...


Oh mann... es gibt echt Leute die einfach nur scheiße denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (22. November 2008)

natürlich gibts überall häßliche weiber die in animes nicht vorkommen dennoch finde ich schöne japanische schulmädchen süß xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh mann... es gibt echt Leute die einfach nur scheiße denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jop, also das zitat... mal im ernst, moral und anstand... na klar, sowas könnt der sagen, wenn die aufm schulhof massenf*cken würden, aber küssen? was will dieser prüde moralprediger bitte...


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jop, also das zitat... mal im ernst, moral und anstand... na klar, sowas könnt der sagen, wenn die aufm schulhof massenf*cken würden, aber küssen? was will dieser prüde moralprediger bitte...


Wenn der echt das Küssen verbieten würde, dann müsste der die gesamte Pubertät verbieten. Jeder der Pubertiert wird von der Schule verwiesen~~


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn der echt das Küssen verbieten würde, dann müsste der die gesamte Pubertät verbieten. Jeder der Pubertiert wird von der Schule verwiesen~~


wenn der das küssen verbieten würde, würde nur noch geschwänzt werden... dann sieht er, wie man sich dann auf die schule konzentriert


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2008)

Mit sicherheit erzkatholische/r Priestertocher/sohn ^^


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Och menno :/
Ich glaube ich sollte was aus meine leben posten und sofort geht es wieder los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

hahahaha der text übers japanisch lernen ist einfahc zuuu geil^^

und das meiste ist iwo durch wahr^^

vor allem das mit den anime fans trifft auf nen ordentlichen teil zu (bin ja selber einer und gehe öfters an solche treffen^^)


----------



## riesentrolli (22. November 2008)

deutscher Satz: Jana ging zur Schule.
derselbe Satz in Japanisch: Schule Jana zur ging Affe Apfel Vergaser.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> deutscher Satz: Jana ging zur Schule.
> derselbe Satz in Japanisch: Schule Jana zur ging Affe Apfel Vergaser.
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier ist heute abend zuwenig los, kommt postet irgendwas solange es lustig ist^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2008)

Ich hoffe bald wird einiges für Fallout 3 released vorallendingen etwas, dass die Powerrüstungen in etwas umwandelt, das mehr nach POWER Rüstung aussieht, so wie man sie aus den ersten beiden Teilen und Tactics kennt...


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Boah ihr seid echt mal lahm ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2008)

GNAR... Megaton hat BUMM gemacht...


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Wieso war das Gestern Abend nur besser? Da war doch ein VIEEEEEL LAngweiligeres Thema da ~~


----------



## riesentrolli (22. November 2008)

ich geh mal gleich wieder mein dk zock0rn


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

schönes ambiente, vorhang zu, knister knister... xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3_nBKn4jMo


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

haha es bewahrheitet sich^^
Bin in diesen Snowboard Spiel nen weiblicher char und schon 15 leute auf F-Liste die denken ich wär weiblich HAHAHA


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> haha es bewahrheitet sich^^
> Bin in diesen Snowboard Spiel nen weiblicher char und schon 15 leute auf F-Liste die denken ich wär weiblich HAHAHA


lass sie dir gold geben, und dann sag: egtl bin ich nen mann =P


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> lass sie dir gold geben, und dann sag: egtl bin ich nen mann =P


Geht ja leider net, aber der erste hat eben gefragt ob ich wirklich weiblich bin, ich glaube ich antworte mal mit JA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geht ja leider net, aber der erste hat eben gefragt ob ich wirklich weiblich bin, ich glaube ich antworte mal mit JA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sag: ja, ich heisse anni, bin 16 und single


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sag: ja, ich heisse anni, bin 16 und single



is das dein spruch den du bei solchen sachn immer bringst?^^


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sag: ja, ich heisse anni, bin 16 und single


das hab ich gemacht nur anderer name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is das dein spruch den du bei solchen sachn immer bringst?^^


jo klar.
wen die dann weiter nerven sag ich, dass das "bin 16" nicht aufs alter, sondern aufs gewicht in tonnen bezogen ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo klar.
> wen die dann weiter nerven sag ich, dass das "bin 16" nicht aufs alter, sondern aufs gewicht in tonnen bezogen ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die typen sind echt dumm, die haben mich sogar 1. werden lassen ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Die typen sind echt dumm, die haben mich sogar 1. werden lassen ^^


is doch nice!^^

aber hier in buffed isses sogar ähnlich. sobald n profil wieblich ist, reagieren alle nett.
isses männlich: OMFG SUFU!!!


----------



## Raheema (22. November 2008)

so moin leute wolt mich mal zum wort melden ^^ 



worum gehts grade ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> worum gehts grade ?


die paar zeilen nach oben gucken dürfte nicht schwer sein... :>


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> is doch nice!^^
> 
> aber hier in buffed isses sogar ähnlich. sobald n profil wieblich ist, reagieren alle nett.
> isses männlich: OMFG SUFU!!!


Stimmt aber echt.
Meine freundin würde sich nun wieder totlachen über die ihre dummheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Stimmt aber echt.
> Meine freundin würde sich nun wieder totlachen über die ihre dummheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hatte zuerst das "die" überlesen und dachte mir, irgendwie bist du mies =P


----------



## Manoroth (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hatte zuerst das "die" überlesen und dachte mir, irgendwie bist du mies =P



lol mir gings genau so^^


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hatte zuerst das "die" überlesen und dachte mir, irgendwie bist du mies =P


Dann wäre das eine Toteserklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann wäre das eine Toteserklärung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"todes" =P
liest die denn hier den thread? xD


----------



## Silenzz (22. November 2008)

N'Abend^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

tach silenzzz


----------



## Silenzz (22. November 2008)

Ey razy, wat fürn Paket meinste..?o.O


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> "todes" =P
> liest die denn hier den thread? xD


Sagen wir es so...
Sie sitzt neben mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abend Silenzz


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagen wir es so...
> Sie sitzt neben mir
> 
> 
> ...


haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann ist sowas natürlich fatal xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ey razy, wat fürn Paket meinste..?o.O


paket? *verwirrt ist*


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

So wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

Zomg nein nicht wiso nein schee!!! auf der strasse!!! wiso hau ab schmelze -.-


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ey razy, wat fürn Paket meinste..?o.O


Ach... müsste in einenbraunen umschlag stecken ohne Absender. kannst ohne bedenken aufmachen... *pfeif*


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach... müsste in einenbraunen umschlag stecken ohne Absender. kannst ohne bedenken aufmachen... *pfeif*


hä?
(also ich weiss, was du grad meinst: nur in welchem zusammenhang jetzt???)


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hä?
> (also ich weiss, was du grad meinst: nur in welchem zusammenhang jetzt???)


wegen gestern abend^^


----------



## Raheema (22. November 2008)

mano wurde grade vom server geschmisssen .,.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> wegen gestern abend^^


wann gings da um nen paket?


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

Haha!


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wann gings da um nen paket?


das paket kommt zu euch wegen eurer gemeinheit so^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> das paket kommt zu euch wegen eurer gemeinheit so^^


aso... >.<


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

mhmhm so siets bei uns aus Live cam


----------



## riesentrolli (22. November 2008)

warum wird hier so wenig gespammt?


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

So ich geh ma schnee schmelzen >.>


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Ich könnte was aus meinen leben erzählen aber ich lass das lieber o.O

Aber ich glaub ich muss es tun, hier passiert zuwenig und ich bin nicht müde


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

ja mach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ja mach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Obwohl... crack.... hast du ne freundin?^^


----------



## Silenzz (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Obwohl... crack.... hast du ne freundin?^^


Lol, ich hab need auf ne Freundin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. November 2008)

me2


----------



## Silenzz (22. November 2008)

Ey aber Razy, war das mit dem Paket bzw Brief ernst gemeint..?o.O


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Dann sucht euch eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann doch net so schwer sein o.O

@ Silenzz : wie komm ich bitte an Sprengstoff? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann sucht euch eine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ähm selberbauen??? -.- (natürlich bitte nicht xD)


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2008)

Das ist schwerer als du denkst... hier laufen nur Tussen der Güteklasse "Mangelhaft" bis "Prüde" herum...


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

hmhm buffed hat irgendwie nich geladen bei euch au?


----------



## riesentrolli (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

wtf megalag?


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Die Datenbank und der ISP gibt'n Geist auf!


----------



## Raheema (23. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hää wie jetzt ß
ßß?????


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

@ Selor: dann schau einmal in meine Klasse, da sind ne menge super mädchen drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Brille: also wenn du willst, ^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Wer hat b-day trolli?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

riesentrolli: hab grad gehört es gibt n acdhievent, wenn man heute einloggt, da ich  hier aufm lap wow net hab: stimmt des?


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Selor: dann schau einmal in meine Klasse, da sind ne menge super mädchen drinne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alter, dann komm ich in den Knast, wenn ich die nur schief anschau!


----------



## riesentrolli (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> riesentrolli: hab grad gehört es gibt n acdhievent, wenn man heute einloggt, da ich  hier aufm lap wow net hab: stimmt des?


ja


----------



## Raheema (23. November 2008)

was jetzt ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ja


wie heisst des? o_O


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

why kriegt man nen erfolg wen man heute einloggt? das man 10 tage nach wotlk erscheinung zockt oder was?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

aso, 4. b day von wow >.<


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Alter, dann komm ich in den Knast, wenn ich die nur schief anschau!


Achsoooo, wahr eigentlich auch auf Crack&Silenzz bezogen^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. November 2008)

gibt sogar n pet.
screens folgen^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Ich hab schon wen also fast *hust*


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Tja... bin halt was älter als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber hier an der Uni fast nur Ischen die mind. 2 Jahre und mehr vergeben sind, verheiratet oder kinder oder alles zusammen... und der Rest will mich nicht xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gibt sogar n pet.
> screens folgen^^


im ernst??
dann wird heute wow aufm lap installiert^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Zomg meine Cola is eingefrohren!!!
Hab gedacht ich stell die in  schnee das sie kalt wird und dan omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich hab schon wen also fast *hust*


Flirttipps von Buffed.de genommen?^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Was hast du den geraucht?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Flirttipps von Buffed.de genommen?^^


alles was du mit solchen tipps bekommst, wiegt entweder über 100 kilo oder unter 30


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> alles was du mit solchen tipps bekommst, wiegt entweder über 100 kilo oder unter 30





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vielleicht steht ja crack auf sowas?^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Ok fassen wir zusammen du kiffst du trinkst was verheimlichst du uns noch o.O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

colaeis ist doch geil crack


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Naja:
vieleicht steht ja crack auf sowas = falsch
Vieleicht steht crack ja auf sowas = richtig

Also bitte *klugscheiss*


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> colaeis ist doch geil crack


bekomm das mal aus der flasche.... =P


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Naja:
> vieleicht steht ja crack auf sowas = falsch
> Vieleicht steht crack ja auf sowas = richtig
> 
> Also bitte *klugscheiss*


klugscheiss nicht, wenn du nicht mal "vielleicht" schreiben kannst!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

hammer klopf klopf zwar primitiv aber wirkungsvoll^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

zomg :

blizzardbärenbaby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=2...ofEDW52RBeb.jpg


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ok fassen wir zusammen du kiffst du trinkst was verheimlichst du uns noch o.O


Ich kiffe net, gut trinken... manches wochenende^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> im ernst??
> dann wird heute wow aufm lap installiert^^


sooo:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> zomg :
> 
> blizzardbärenbaby
> 
> ...


Wunderbar crack
ich hab jetzt nur eins von mir nebenan verstanden ;
"SÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜß"
So, wo gibts den=?^^

OOOOK ich muss Wotlk morgen installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wunderbar crack
> ich hab jetzt nur eins von mir nebenan verstanden ;
> "SÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜß"
> So, wo gibts den=?^^


du musst heute in wow einloggen: SUFU FTW!!!111
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=77863


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du musst heute in wow einloggen: SUFU FTW!!!111


jaja...
wenn ich verdammte zeit habe. 
Freundinnen kosten zuviel zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> OOOOK ich muss Wotlk morgen installieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gibts den morgen noch? da ist der bday doch vorbei =P


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> jaja...
> wenn ich verdammte zeit habe.
> Freundinnen kosten zuviel zeit
> 
> ...


Aber machen spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gibts den morgen noch? da ist der bday doch vorbei =P


dann halt heute verdammt.
Aber die typen in Snowbound die glauben echt einen alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Crackmack: auf was stehst du denn sonst?^^

@ Silenzz: das ist zweideutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Aber machen spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meistens... bis es dazu kommt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlLkTI3h1T8


----------



## Raheema (23. November 2008)

der Bär is Süß


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

@ den über mir ^^
Das hat meine freundin eben laut und deutlich gesagt. und da sie neben mir sitzt hab ich nun ein hörschaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(oh das gibt ärger...^^)


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Der Bär ist sicher lecker...


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Ich steh auf ähm weibliche menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> meistens... bis es dazu kommt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlLkTI3h1T8


LOL^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Der Bär ist sicher lecker...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf den Kommentar hab ich gewartet^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich steh auf ähm weibliche menschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das impliziert nicht, dass sie leben müssen... O_O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

das video ist mal geil http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPqkgZHH9bM...feature=related


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich steh auf ähm weibliche menschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja toll... das ist so aussagekräftig...
Beschreib mal genauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Brille  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *tot lach*


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Der Bär ist sicher lecker...


Denk ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> LOL^^


das findste lol, bis es passiert


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Zomg die katze o.O


----------



## RAV88 (23. November 2008)

nabend


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das findste lol, bis es passiert


tjjaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach immer schön drauf achten^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> meistens... bis es dazu kommt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlLkTI3h1T8


WIZO <33333


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Zomg die katze o.O


Beschreib mal deine "Traumfrau" näher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 los hopp!


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Sicher nich vor allen leuten o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Beschreib mal deine "Traumfrau" näher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


120 kilo, weiblich (lebendig oder tot weiss ich bei ihm net) =P, pfannkuchengesicht und grübchen xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Und wenn sie's doch sagt... die Axt sollte immer in der Halterung am Gürtel sein... na gut dann nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2008)

Ahhh damn! Text missverstanden.... bzw nur halbe hingehört :-s ja.... sowas ähnliches ist mir auch schon passiert..-.-'


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 120 kilo, weiblich (lebendig oder tot weiss ich bei ihm net) =P, pfannkuchengesicht und grübchen xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *tränen lach* brille hör auf damit^^
@ Crack: wieso net? o.O


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

hui hab auch son bär^^ und jetzt bin ich wid er weg gehe nexus^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Ok ähm 
Dünn nich zu dünn o.O


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Danke brille, sie fällt mir bald vom stuhl^^
der kommentar war 1a^^

@ Crack: Ach nee?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

MUAHAHA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RAV88 (23. November 2008)

viel spaß im Nexus


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ok ähm
> Dünn nich zu dünn o.O


                     O
                    -|-
                     /\


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

@ Selor: das ist ne visage zum reinkloppen^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Los weiter crack^^ gestern wollten die auch ALLES hören, nun bist du an der reihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Wieso?
Ich hab versucht mich nachzubasteln...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

Meine traumfrau sieht in etwa so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

brille zu fett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Meine traumfrau sieht in etwa so aus


da ist bei mir nix... was sll ich da bloß reininterpretieren...  :>


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Ich hab versucht mich nachzubasteln...


Achso...
öhhhh
^^
Ne aber die Brille sieht echt beschissen aus^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Du hast nur keinen geschmack, das ist eine tolle Brille ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

hmm moment


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Du hast nur keinen geschmack, das ist eine tolle Brille ^^


Naja... ich trag keine Brille von daher^^
@ Brille: Seine Frau soll So dünn sein, das sie nicht mehr erkennbar ist


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne aber die Brille sieht echt beschissen aus^^


? o_O


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ? o_O





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NIcht du, Selors Brille.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille: Seine Frau soll So dünn sein, das sie nicht mehr erkennbar ist


da würd ich aber aufpassen, keinen altbau mit kleinen ritzen im holzboden zu haben...


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> da würd ich aber aufpassen, keinen altbau mit leinen ritzen im holzboden zu haben...



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOL
Brille, sagmal was nimmsten du jeden früh?^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

SAgen wir so ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nich oda?^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> SAgen wir so ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie nicht? denk das soll deine traumfrau sein?


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann halt der... ^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Ne du die is  *bieeeeeep* ich meins ernst o.O


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann halt der... ^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du bist eine Free Image Hosting? aha
@ Crackmack: So übel sieht die nichtma aus o.O


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Ne falscher Link und die bearbeitung hat irgendwie nicht geklappt... Oo


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist eine Free Image Hosting? aha
> @ Crackmack: So übel sieht die nichtma aus o.O


ich glaub crack ist auf das vieh rechts im bild aus


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

@ Selor achso achso^^
@ Crackmack: was hast gegen die? o.O


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Wen du die kennen würdest o.O
War ma 3 Monate mit der zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und als ich was erfahren hab hab ich schluss gemacht


----------



## riesentrolli (23. November 2008)

löl!

heute is der 23.11.
was hab ich grad bekommen?
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Gutscheine:
Und damit heute alles noch toller, besser, bunter und sonniger wird, bekommst Du noch 2 dufte Gutscheine von uns:
1) Gib folgenden Code "Bonbon" bei punk.de ein und spar bei Deiner nächsten Bestellung satte 5 Euro. Dieses Angebot gilt bis zum "31.10.2008".


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wen du die kennen würdest o.O
> War ma 3 Monate mit der zusammen
> 
> 
> ...


tripper? aids? n anderer? sie war früher nen junge?


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wen du die kennen würdest o.O
> War ma 3 Monate mit der zusammen
> 
> 
> ...


Mom mal..
Du bist 13 und die ist...? die sieht aus wie 17/18 o.O
Und du hast erfahren sie ist schwanger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brilles vorschläge sind auch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

lol, ich find gar net ma das mim datum lustig, sondern: 2 DUFTE gutscheine xDD


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2008)

Crack, was haste..? Die sieht doch ganz süß aus..o.O Alle Mädchen die ich kenne sind hässlich und dige guten wohnen in meiner alten Stadt oder sind vergeben..-.-


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

17 spinnst du die is jünger als ich o.o


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> 17 spinnst du die is jünger als ich o.o


früh übt sich, was wie ne 18 jährige sch... aussehen will


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Crack, was haste..? Die sieht doch ganz süß aus..o.O Alle Mädchen die ich kenne sind hässlich und dige guten wohnen in meiner alten Stadt oder sind vergeben..-.-


Tja.
von unseren 8 mädchen sehen rund 6 stück echt wahnsinnig gut aus.
Aber zum glück bin ich vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> 17 spinnst du die is jünger als ich o.o


watt is denn nu? war ihrer früher größer als deiner jetz is oder was?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja.
> von unseren 8 mädchen sehen rund 6 stück echt wahnsinnig gut aus.
> Aber zum glück bin ich vergeben
> 
> ...


hoffentlich rechnest du deine freundin zu den 6 dazu... ansonsten würde ich für dich hoffen, die sitzt net mehr neben dir :>


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> 17 spinnst du die is jünger als ich o.o


Willst du mich verarschen? Für ihr alter sieht die aber schon ganz schön erwachsen aus o.O und mit sowas machst du schluss??????


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hoffentlich rechnest du deine freundin zu den 6 dazu... ansonsten würde ich für dich hoffen, die sitzt net mehr neben dir :>


Ja natürlich rechne ich die dazu. Sonst würde sie jetzt ohne KOmmentar schlafen gehen ~~


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Hä was hat den der da unten jetzt mit der zu tun?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Willst du mich verarschen? Für ihr alter sieht die aber schon ganz schön erwachsen aus o.O und mit sowas machst du schluss??????


das stärkt meine und trolli's annahme :>


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> watt is denn nu? war ihrer früher größer als deiner jetz is oder was?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trolli denk doch einmal nicht sofort DARAN^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das stärkt meine und trolli's annahme :>


Ja aber echt o.O
Die sieht für ihr alter echt verdammt erwachsen aus.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. November 2008)

oder is sie etwa schwul???????


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja natürlich rechne ich die dazu. Sonst würde sie jetzt ohne KOmmentar schlafen gehen ~~


oder dir im schlaf auf den rücken malen: free ride, insert **** here und nen pfeil aufn allerwertesten... >.<


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hä was hat den der da unten jetzt mit der zu tun?


Hmm freundin... liebe... hmm schwer zu erraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Razyl merke:
Man findet immer was besseres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ENNDLICH!!!


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> oder dir im schlaf auf den rücken malen: free ride, insert **** here und nen pfeil aufn allerwertesten... >.<


Aua. bitte nicht...^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl merke:
> Man findet immer was besseres
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fang erstma klein an du windelpupser :>


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl merke:
> Man findet immer was besseres
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhem kann ich mir grad echt schwer vorstellen. Ich bin super glücklich^^ und wenn du sowas verlässt... kapier ihc net
@Kamui:
Ja gleich ein freizügiges Bild nehmen^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Wer is hier der windelpupser du frosch?


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wer is hier der windelpupser du frosch?


Hmm du?
Irgendwie hat Trolli recht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wer is hier der windelpupser du frosch?


uiuiui du gibst mir aber gleich böse tiernamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2008)

da gabs ja mal son nettes Filmchen, ads ich gesehn hab, mit dem insert here, Pfeil...^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

maul halten kein streit.

und ja freizügige frauen sind ja auch hübscher


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> da gabs ja mal son nettes Filmchen, ads ich gesehn hab, mit dem insert here, Pfeil...^^


Der film gehört zur Klasse der Erotik filme? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Kamui
Ja wo du recht hast...^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der film gehört zur Klasse der Erotik filme?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


in cracks privatsammlung :>


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

also dan schon lieber das hier o.O
http://buzzworthy.mtv.com/wp-content/style...sie_maran_1.jpg


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der film gehört zur Klasse der Erotik filme?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


100Punkte^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> in cracks privatsammlung :>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach komm, lasst crack doch mal in ruhe.
Crack? wie siehten deine neues versuchsobjekt aus?^^
@ Crack: träum weiter^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> maul halten kein streit.
> 
> und ja freizügige frauen sind ja auch hübscher


kamui... die sehn genauso gut aus wie angezogene... ne frau wird net hässlicher, wenn sie was anzieht. nur hässliche werden hässlicher, wenn sie sich ausziehen.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ne ich mag irgendwie keine deutschen nackten frauen ka wieso


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Was war denn jetzt mit der anderen da los? Ich will DETAILS!


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Was war denn jetzt mit der anderen da los? Ich will DETAILS!


So wie gestern? Am besten Crack schickt dir ne menge nacktbilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ne ich mag irgendwie keine deutschen nackten frauen ka wieso


weil dun faible/fetisch für frauen aus anderen kulturkreisen hast?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Hopp Hopp... los ich wills wissen!


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Hopp Hopp... los ich wills wissen!


Irgendwie passt der Schluss grad Super zum Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2008)

AFFEN AN DIE MACHT!!!!!


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

So vilit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Ich weiß... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich pass mich zu schnell dem Niveau an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> AFFEN AN DIE MACHT!!!!!


Sag jetzt nicht du stehst auf Tierliebe?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sag jetzt nicht du stehst auf Tierliebe?


ne, er will regieren xD


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So vilit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sagmal.. die sehen älter aus als sie sind oder?
Aber gut ich sags mal so:
Schlecht sieht sie net aus, aber ein wenig schlechter als die andere


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

naja fetisch nicht aber irgendwie finde ich südostasiatische frauen sexy^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Die is etwa 4 monate älter als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagmal.. die sehen älter aus als sie sind oder?
> Aber gut ich sags mal so:
> Schlecht sieht sie net aus, aber ein wenig schlechter als die andere


naja, wenn er meint, es gäbe bessere, und dann sie bekommen hat, würde ich das als geschmacksverirrung abtun... aber jedem das seine!


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Craaahaaaack los sach schon, was war mit der guten... ^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> naja fetisch nicht aber irgendwie finde ich südostasiatische frauen sexy^^


zieh nach Japan!


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2008)

AFFEN AN DIE MACHT!!! JA ICH WILL AN DIE MACHT... (ach ja Prinz Pi auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Die is etwa 4 monate älter als ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zum glück veröffentlich ich hier keine Bilder. Achso Selor will nacktbilder von der anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> AFFEN AN DIE MACHT!!! JA ICH WILL AN DIE MACHT... (ach ja Prinz Pi auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nö. die wollen nur zucker


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Hab ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich könnt dir vilit eins im bade dingens geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Nein Nacktbilder will ich nicht, das ist bei mir immer so... Gefängnisserregend... ^^ ich will nur infos was mit ihr war, das er sie wie eine heiße Kartoffel hat fallen lassen...
Getreu dem Motto: Wenn man kein eigenes interessantes Privatleben hat, will man immer wissen was andere tun..


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hab ich net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


post^^
Selor freut sich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Genau razyl post ma n bild von deiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein Nacktbilder will ich nicht, das ist bei mir immer so... Gefängnisserregend... ^^ ich will nur infos was mit ihr war, das er sie wie eine heiße Kartoffel hat fallen lassen...


Ich hab gehört die heiße Kartoffel ist angespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> post^^
> Selor freut sich drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört die heiße Kartoffel ist angespannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm war das net fdms?


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Genau razyl post ma n bild von deiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab nur aufen rechner Bilder von ihr und mir, der rest ist aufner SD karte die ich seit fast 1 monat suche^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> o_O


Was er wollte 





> Schmutzige Details


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm war das net fdms?


nönö  ccn2


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Man siet halt nich alles >.> ihr LUSTMOLCHE!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Getreu dem Motto: Wenn man kein eigenes interessantes Privatleben hat, will man immer wissen was andere tun..


Achso... 
acuh wieder wahr^^

@ Crack: sorry das sagen zu müssen: Sagmal dein Geschmackssinn ist aber kaputt oder *wunder*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!                                                        BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                             ICH MACHE MIR JETZT BOHNENSALAT DA ICH SO ARM BIN
                             DASS ICH NUR BOHNEN ZUHAUSE HABE!!! ERS LETZENS MUSSTE
                             ICH EINE ZWEITE HYPOTHEK AUF MEINE WELLBECHHÜTTE ANLEGEN!!


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Dan post halt eins von euch beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Man siet halt nich alles >.> ihr LUSTMOLCHE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, seitenprofil...mittelmäig....


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dan post halt eins von euch beiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Post du doch eins von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!                                                        BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ICH MACHE MIR JETZT BOHNENSALAT DA ICH SO ARM BIN
> DASS ICH NUR BOHNEN ZUHAUSE HABE!!! ERS LETZENS MUSSTE
> ICH EINE ZWEITE HYPOTHEK AUF MEINE WELLBECHHÜTTE ANLEGEN!!


tse southpark, das sagt cartman zu kenny =P


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Tja... ein hart arbeitender Student hat keine Zeit für ein Privatleben... ^^ Mein Kopf hängt mehr zwischen Buchseiten anstatt zwischen zwei... ach lassen wir das...


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Hmm vilit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Tja... ein hart arbeitender Student hat keine Zeit für ein Privatleben... ^^ Mein Kopf hängt mehr zwischen Buchseiten anstatt zwischen zwei... ach lassen wir das...


Red ruhig weiter ruhig weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Tja... ein hart arbeitender Student hat keine Zeit für ein Privatleben... ^^ Mein Kopf hängt mehr zwischen Buchseiten anstatt zwischen zwei... ach lassen wir das...


man könnte beides verbinden, wie beim autofahren... ach egal^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hmm vilit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alter...
Ich kapier dich net sorry...


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alter...
> Ich kapier dich net sorry...


ich glaube er meinte damit, dass er vll n bild von sich postet


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> man könnte beides verbinden, wie beim autofahren... ach egal^^


was ihr für fantasien habt o.O


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Ohja beides zusammen ich tätowier der Ische meine Bücher auf den Leib und kann dann lernen und... eh ja...
ABER erstmal eine haben können... daran happert es sowieso am meisten :-D


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> was ihr für fantasien habt o.O


fantasien? o_O


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich glaube er meinte damit, dass er vll n bild von sich postet


achso verdammt. kommt davon wenn man zuviel postet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Ne doch nich hab nur eins aber das is hässlich zu hopper zeiten o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ne doch nich hab nur eins aber das is hässlich zu hopper zeiten o.O


haha beste! zeig das ma


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ohja beides zusammen ich tätowier der Ische meine Bücher auf den Leib und kann dann lernen und... eh ja...
> ABER erstmal eine haben können... daran happert es sowieso am meisten :-D


Du bist auf einer Uni. DA MUSS ES DOCH IRGENDWO WEN GEBEN DEN DU MÖGEN TUST o.O


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ne doch nich hab nur eins aber das is hässlich zu hopper zeiten o.O


Post es oder ich schick meinen Hitman auf dich los^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist auf einer Uni. DA MUSS ES DOCH IRGENDWO WEN GEBEN DEN DU MÖGEN TUST o.O


es geht net darum, ob er eine mag, sondern sie ihn.. weil zwingen will er sie glaub ich net =P


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

ICH mag alle Frauen, egal ob blond, ob rot, ob Braun... DIE wollen mich nicht... alles deren schuld... ^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> ICH mag alle Frauen, egal ob blond, ob rot, ob Braun... DIE wollen mich nicht... alles deren schuld... ^^


achso...
frag mal brille nach flirttipps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mom mal ALLE FRAUEN?^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Neeee ich hab angst das ihr lacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> frag mal brille nach flirttipps
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso mich? o_O


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Neeee ich hab angst das ihr lacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich lache nicht über andere menschen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Ne danke... ich wollte noch ein bisschen weiterleben...
Vorallendingen sollt ihr erstmal tolle Fotos posten ihr schweine!


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso mich? o_O


Weil du Flirtberater nun bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Neeee ich hab angst das ihr lacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wir doch net =P
ausserdem kannst ja iwann ma als vergleich noch nen aktuelles posten...^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil du Flirtberater nun bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


flirtberater ich nun sein?


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ne danke... ich wollte noch ein bisschen weiterleben...
> Vorallendingen sollt ihr erstmal tolle Fotos posten ihr schweine!


Wieso Fotos? Ich hab nur von mir und ihr. und nein das post ich net, da bin ich fein angezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Brille: ja bist du^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

POSTE... ES... JETZT!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso Fotos? Ich hab nur von mir und ihr. und nein das post ich net, da bin ich fein angezogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so angogen, wie du zur welt kamst? =P


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Hmmmm nöö sucht doch myspace.de bei meine schwester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die hat da eins von mir ^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hmmmm nöö sucht doch myspace.de bei meine schwester
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und die heißt....?

@ Brille: nein so auch wieder net, dann wär ich ja verückt würde ich sowas posten^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Powermouse glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hmmmm nöö sucht doch myspace.de bei meine schwester
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


woher sollen wir wisen,wie die/du heisst? o_O


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

hmmm schaut man nen film is werbung und was kommt für werbung? ja klaaaaa


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

So da ihr alle prüde langweiler und Bonzen seid... geh ich jetzt den Schlaf der Gerechten Monarchisten schlafen!
Außerdem läuft nix mehr im Fernsehen...


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Powermouse glaub ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://a731.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/image...0284c47ee9a.jpg
Bist das du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ROOOFL


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Neee das bin ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> So da ihr alle prüde langweiler und Bonzen seid... geh ich jetzt den Schlaf der Gerechten Monarchisten schlafen!
> Außerdem läuft nix mehr im Fernsehen...


have fuun^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Neee das bin ich nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=381103166
das richtige Profil?


----------



## riesentrolli (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Powermouse glaub ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://a393.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/image...933d8b92138.jpg


du?


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Hmmm suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ich glaube ich hab eine neue droge entwickelt !

ich hab di kyneybohnen mit essig und kernöl abgemacht un dann noch salz pffeffer und viel tabasco dazu schmeckt unglaublic geil nur ich sehe allles verschommen Oo


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://a393.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/image...933d8b92138.jpg
> 
> 
> du?


öööhm ich hoffe net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

nö


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> nö


Post jetzt eins^^

ist Brille tot oder warum schreibt der nichts mehr?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ich kann eins von mir posten^^


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2008)

nene brille chillt nur^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

K ich post keins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich kann eins von mir posten^^


Mach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> K ich post keins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann halt net, dann brauch ich auch keins von mir posten


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

....


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

interesannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

http://www.npshare.de/files/b9f2b310/Bild%20128.jpg


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So das bin ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das *hust* irritiert mich^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> http://www.npshare.de/files/b9f2b310/Bild%20128.jpg


Interesannt ohne Bild^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So das bin ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meinste das jetzt ernst?


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Ich seh kein bild o.O


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

why net brille?^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> meinste das jetzt ernst?


das Frag ich mich auch.#
brille wie siehsten du aus?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> why net brille?^^


1. sieht das n bissi älter aus als 13
2. kann ich mir das net s wirklich als dich vorstellen


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

wieos funzt npshae nicht?


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> http://www.npshare.de/files/9e8e3f3d/Bild%20128.jpg


Das ist kein Bild sorry lads auf imageschack hoch


----------



## riesentrolli (23. November 2008)

bevor von mir auch noch n bild gefordert wird bin ich off^^


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2008)

sagt mal mybuffed, profile angucken brintg auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Ok das bin ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Kamui immer noch nich


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> sagt mal mybuffed, profile angucken brintg auch was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dich hab ich schon gesehen^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Trolli need bild von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> sagt mal mybuffed, profile angucken brintg auch was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja, bei dir seh ich z.B. harry potter im regal


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Trolli need bild von dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Erstmal ein ordentliches von dir, solange gibts kein bild von mir!


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, bei dir seh ich z.B. harry potter im regal


Ich war auch mal jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich war auch mal jung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab auch alle Bände o.O Die haben mich halt begleitet o.O
Und sie brachten mich zum lesen


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab auch alle Bände o.O Die haben mich halt begleitet o.O


genau.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab auch alle Bände o.O Die haben mich halt begleitet o.O
> Und sie brachten mich zum lesen


hm ich fand harry potter ziemlichen mist. (ja flamt mich ruhig =P)


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, bei dir seh ich z.B. harry potter im regal


Brille, ich will auchen Bild von dir sehen mit der grünen Brille!


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Okok das bild von vorhin -.- Das is aber alt und peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Okok das bild von vorhin -.- Das is aber alt und peinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


welches bild?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Okok das bild von vorhin -.- Das is aber alt und peinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das was trolli gepostet hat? :>


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild115kn0.jpg

ENDLICH!!


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das was trolli gepostet hat? :>


....


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ok thema wechsel 

naja ich hab auch alle harry potter bände aber gelesen hab ich sie nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich halt nun meinen mund .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ....


so schlimm fand ich das gar net... 
da gibts schlimmeres =P


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> so schlimm fand ich das gar net...
> da gibts schlimmeres =P


ich weiß, ich kenne leute die hatten in den alter keine vorderzähne mehr...


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich halt nun meinen mund ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die tasta kannste auch benutzen, wenn du stumm bist...


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die tasta kannste auch benutzen, wenn du stumm bist...


man brille


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

So ich bin weg...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So umgeh ich alles xD


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Habs ja gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Habs ja gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich bin weg...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


musst echt scho weg oder drückst dich nur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn du wirklich weg musst: gn8 und hf


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber nun wirklich... nervendes imageshack


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2008)

geb brille recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach ja:
Noch gibt es Zeit zu borgen, und Geroge Bush wird uns alle retten als der weiße Michael Jordan^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Is übrigens nich lustig du trottel -.-


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> musst echt scho weg oder drückst dich nur?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


müssen net, drücken auch net^^ nur kb ein bild hochzuladen, was ca. 1 monat beziehung war und was ziemlich scheiße ausieht^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Omg von wo die haare ich auch will o.o


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solche haare hat einer aus unserer Paralellklasse.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

kamui: ach das bist echt du? dachte als du letztens ein vid von "dir" gepostet hast wars n scherz^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> kamui: ach das bist echt du? dachte als du letztens ein vid von "dir" gepostet hast wars n scherz^^


siehste mal... Kamui kann net lügen^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ja sicher bin ich das^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Is übrigens nich lustig du trottel -.-


?



Razyl schrieb:


> müssen net, drücken auch net^^ nur kb ein bild hochzuladen, was ca. 1 monat beziehung war und was ziemlich scheiße ausieht^^


crack hats getan, also halt du deine abmachung


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ?
> 
> 
> crack hats getan, also halt du deine abmachung


Welche abmachung? Beweist mir mal erstmal was!


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Sehter... nichts wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erstmal ein ordentliches von dir, solange gibts kein bild von mir!


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Hinzudichten kann ich auch Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach scheiße hab da ein Edit vergessen :/
*vanish*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

man du häßlicher kerl poste dein foto so schlimm kanns net sein


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Brille soll aber auch eins Posten so!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hinzudichten kann ich auch Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


siehste, du betrüger


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> man du häßlicher kerl poste dein foto so schlimm kanns net sein


das liegt net an der hässlichkeit, das liegt an den umständen, das Bild wurde leider bissel doof aufgenommen^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

ok Hab grad n foto von jetzt gemacht muss nur das kabel für die kamara finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille soll aber auch eins Posten so!


im gegensatz zu dir hab ich sowas nie gesagt, und somit auch nichts wegeditet


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> im gegensatz zu dir hab ich sowas nie gesagt, und somit auch nichts wegeditet


Ach menno :/
Jaja wartet ....
soo wo ssind nochmal meine die umschläge.. hmmm^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

.......


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

hmhmh hehee hfhfhff ahahahahahahah!!!! ich darf auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



scheiss imageshack mach mal schneller-.-
nur weil ich auf dem foto binheisst das nich das du gleich abkacken musst >.>


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> [
> So jetzt aber ~~
> DAS GLAS GEHÖRT NICHT ZU MIR!!!! (~~)


Ach du scheiße siehst du breit aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> hmhmh hehee hfhfhff ahahahahahahah!!!! ich darf auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*crackmack mit laser drohen*


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> DAS GLAS GEHÖRT NICHT ZU MIR!!!! (~~)


dsa sagen sie alle^^
aber schick angezogen <.< (ernst gemeint^^)


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ach du scheiße siehst du breit aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das sieht nur so aus vertrau mir^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

So is doch besser oder?^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dsa sagen sie alle^^
> aber schick angezogen <.< (ernst gemeint^^)


Das ist wirklich so. Ich hab mich nurdort hingesetzt und da stand das Glas schon
Ja schick angezogen ~~ das sieht beschissen aus^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ach du scheiße siehst du breit aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was für "breite " leute hast du denn bitte gesehen? :>
also der hat weder glasige augen, noch sonst was


----------



## Silenzz (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das sieht nur so aus vertrau mir^^


KLLLLAAAARRRR!!!! und George Bush wird uns alle retten als der weiße michael jordan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So is doch besser oder?^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Linse der Kamera ist unten dreckig btw^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So is doch besser oder?^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was sindn das für "flecken" aufm spiegel? *g*


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> KLLLLAAAARRRR!!!! und George Bush wird uns alle retten als der weiße michael jordan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Außerdem brauch ich als Handballspieler ein wenig mehr auf den rippen ~~
Bzw EXhandballspieler


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Das nich die linse das is der spiegel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

putz mal^^

und kannst du auch geradrum fotografieren xD^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das nich die linse das is der spiegel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


btw... guck mal fröhlicher^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das nich die linse das is der spiegel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


irgendie sehen die fleccken sehr ähm komisch aus *hust*^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Sachma linse? soll das ne anspielung auf linsensuppe sein?
linse is dreckig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nur ne theorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der behinderte mann im fernsehhen im BR allpha ist sehr traurig, obwohl er dick und klein ist spielt er schön Klavier


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> btw... guck mal fröhlicher^^


Der guckt grad als ob er uns alle verdammen will^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> obwohl er dick und klein ist spielt er schön Klavier


rofl


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> der behinderte mann im fernsehhen im BR allpha ist sehr traurig obwohl er dick und klein ist spielt er schön Klavier


äh was bitte?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ja switch mal auf den sender


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> rofl


Brille da nun jeder ein Bild gepostet hat.... wo bleibst du?


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Soich bin off, ich geh jetzt schlafen, oh gott...
die nacht wird kalt... naja vllt auch net hmm egal^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille da nun jeder ein Bild gepostet hat.... wo bleibst du?


1. kein bild aufm lap
2. keine lust jetzt auf cam
3. das nächste mal in natürlicher umgebung ist zu silvester =P


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

schaltet alle mal BR alpha ein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

ne, ich guck rtl sport ist mord
br alpha find ich aufm wohnzimmer fernseher nie^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

nur kurz bitte^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> nur kurz bitte^^


ich find das echt net >.<
und kb alles durchzuzappen


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

....


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Soich bin off, ich geh jetzt schlafen, oh gott...
> die nacht wird kalt... naja vllt auch net hmm egal^^



Viel spass *hust* *hust*


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Besser so?


lächel mal^^
btw gn8 razyl


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

jetz schauste noch traurigeer lol


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Kann ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Kann ich net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kurz afk

edit: wozu hab ich dich gequotet? o_O


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Ich meins ernst ich kann auf nem foto nich lachen nur wens lustig is
ich kann auch nich heulen du kannst mich schlagen wie du willst ich heule einfach net o.O
angeboren oda so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

es ist webung und btw waren die top5 recht langweilig da ist der behindete kleine klavierspieler besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

soo nexus is geschafft und ausser 200k ep nix bekommen^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

wtf`? ihr habt ja n arsch voll seiten geschriebn als ich nexus war Oo


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

wow ist bäh gaga lieber nachtschwärmern


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

und hast auch nichts verpasst *unschuldig pfeif*


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wow ist bäh gaga lieber nachtschwärmern



hey ich mags^^

hab jetzt meinen deathknight auf lvl 71^^ und n t5/t6 wl auf 70^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> und hast auch nichts verpasst *unschuldig pfeif*



doch bilder^^ aba hab alle gesehn^^ (du solltest echt n bisserl lächeln^^ da kriegt man ja depresionen wenn man dich da ansieht^^)


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Jaja ab mitwoch bin ich auch wieder süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

süchtelei immer ich bin süchtig nach liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

liebe is immer gut nur atm happerts da bei mir^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Liebe? nene nix für mich naja sagen wir nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Liebe? nene nix für mich naja sagen wir nichts mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



why nix für dich? liebe is doch ne dolle sache^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

jo atm vernachlässige ich es auch hänge nur zuhause rumund weiß nicht was ich tun  soll bin in so einer non motivationszeit netmal zum WAR zocken habe ich lust^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Zomg dummer schnee gestern hats noch geregnet o.O


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Zomg dummer schnee gestern hats noch geregnet o.O



heda net ablenken^^ why is liebe nix für dich?^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Ich hasse liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ne kA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

findest wahrscheinlich nur keinen freundinnen^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich hasse liebe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du bist..... seltsam...

liebe is doch was dolles... ausser der liebeskummer der leider meistens folg is net so doll^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

^^^^^^^#### ^^^^^^^^^^^ ^^^^^^^^ ^^^^
^^^^^##^^^^##^^^^^^^^^^^ ^^^^^^^^^^
^^^^###^^^#####^^^ ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
^^########## ######^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
^#^^## ##^^^^^^^^^###^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
^#^^##^^^^^^^^^^^^^##^^^^^^^^^ ^^^^
^#^###^^^^^^^^^^^^^^##^^ ^^^^^^^^^^
^##^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ^^^##^^^^^^^^^^^
^##^^^^^^^^^ ^^^^^^^^^^#^^^^^^^^^^^
^##^^^ ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^##^^^^^^^^^^
^#^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^#^^^^^^ ^^^^
##^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^# #^^^^^^^^^
##^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ^^^^^^##^^^^^^^^
##^^^^^^^^^^ ^^^^^^###^^####^^^^^^^
##^^^^ ^^^^^^^^^^#############^^^^^
##^^^^^^^^^^^^##^^^^^^##^^^^## ^^^^
##^^^^^^^^^^^^##^^^^^^^# ^^^^^#^^^^
^#^^^^^^^^^^^##^^^ ^^^^^##^#^^##^^^
^##^^^#^^^^^ ^##^^^^##^^##^^^^##^^^
^##^^^ ##^^^^^##^^^^##^^########^^^
^^##^####^^^^##^^^^^^^^####### ^^^^
^^##^#####^^^###^^^^^^^# ^^^^^##^^^
^^^#####^#^^^^###^ ^^^###^^^^^##^^^
^^^#####^##^ ^^^########^^^^^^##^^^
^^^#^# ####^^^^^^^^^^^^########^^^^
^^^#^#####^^^^^^^^^^########^# #^^^
^^^^^####^^^^^^^^^###^^^ ^^^^^##^^^
^^^^^###^^^^^^^^## #^^^^^^^^^^^##^^
^^^^^#####^^ ^^^###^^^^^^^^^^^^^##^
^^^^^^ #####^^^^##^^^^^^^^^^^^^^##^
^^^^^^^##^^^^^##^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ^^##
^^^^^^^^#^^^^^##^^^^^^^^ ^^^^^^^^##
^^^^^^^^#^^^^^#### ##^^^^^^^^^^^###
^^^^^^^^#^^^ ^^###################^
^^^^^^ ^^#^^^^^###^^^^^#########^^^
^^^^^^^^#^^^^^##^^^^^^^^^^##^^ ^^^^
^^^^^^^^##^^^^^#^^^^^^^^ ^##^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^##^^^^^^##^ ^^^^^^^#^^^^^^^^
^^^^^####^^^ ^^^^#^^^^^^^##^^^^^^^^
^^^^^# ###^^^^^^^###^^^###^^^^^^^^^
^^^^^#^^^##^^^^^^#######^^^^^^ ^^^^
^^^^##^^^^####^^^^###^## ##^^^^^^^^
^^^^#^^^^^^^#####^ ^^^^##^^#^^^^^^^
^^^^#^^^^^^^ ^^######^^##^###^^^^^^
^^^^#^ ^^^^^^^^^^^^###^^#^####^^^^^
^^^^###^^^^^^^^^^^^##^^###^^#^ ^^^^
^^^^^###^^^^^^^^^^##^#^# ###^#^^^^^
^^^^^^^####^^^^^^^ #^########^^^^^^
^^^^^^^^#### ^^^^^^#^^^###^###^^^^^
^^^^^^ ^^^^####^^^##^^^##^^^^#^^^^^
^^^^^^^^^^^^#######^^^^^^^^^^^ ^^^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






naja bin dan ma weg ne stunde oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aja 1,5k geknackt nächste woche gehts an die 2000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

hm re, noch jmd da?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

jo


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

bin auch ncoh da^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

m ich müsst ma schlafen, geht aber iwie grad net... tipps/vrschläge?^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> m ich müsst ma schlafen, geht aber iwie grad net... tipps/vrschläge?^^



im bett n buch lesn, musik höhren im bett, warme milch trinken (kannste wahlweise noch n löffel honig rein schmeissn schmeckt dann besser), nachtspaziergang machn oder n anime schaun.

das wärs ma fürn anfang


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> im bett n buch lesn, musik höhren im bett, warme milch trinken (kannste wahlweise noch n löffel honig rein schmeissn schmeckt dann besser), nachtspaziergang machn oder n anime schaun.
> 
> das wärs ma fürn anfang


hm lesen grad kb...
musik ist ne idee
warme milch hat nie gefunzt, da muss ich nur pissen^^
nachtsaziergang hier in der gegend eher weniger
anime: kenn ich ausser bleac, elfenlied und hellsing keine guten^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

boa soll cih dir jetzt ne liste mit animes machn?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> boa soll cih dir jetzt ne liste mit animes machn?^^


nur welche, bei denen man einschläft xD


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nur welche, bei denen man einschläft xD



solche schau ich aus prinzip net^^

aba versuch ma FLCL zum beispiel. die story is soo wirr, da muss dein hirn nachdenken wie doof das du einigermassen kapierst was abgeht, da is dein gehirn nach so 15-45 min überlastet und du pennst beinahe im bürostuhl ein (is mir schon passiert)


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

oder claymore is n hamemr anime aba iwie macht mcih der müde^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

ok danke werd ich ma angucken


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

helling ist zuum einschlafen gut xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ich kuck btw gerade http://www.anime-loads.org/anime-movies/di...hwuermchen.html  genial


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich kuck btw gerade http://www.anime-loads.org/anime-movies/di...hwuermchen.html  genial



jo der film is echt der hammer

selten so n schöner und zugleich traurigen film gesehn



ich bin gerade an jigoku shoujo


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

Diese Tante ist ganz schön böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

boa ich liebe das lied


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

seiter jetzt eingepennt?^^

grml im manga forum is auch nix los-.-


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ne bin noch da wass soll ichn schreiben xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

SETSUKO IST OT VERDAMMTE SCHEISSEN


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

ka... diskutiern wir doch da rüber ^^

cosplay


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

also ich finds lustig wenn die kosüüme gu sind und nich so was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

waaaaaaa machh das weeeeggg!!!!!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

xD


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

da is mir sowas hier schon lieber




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

kein bild


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> kein bild



?????

bei mir wirds tadellos angezeigt.. lass ma n bisserl länger laden is relativ gross^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ne ist in X^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

grml so hier haste link^^

da is das bild drin versteckt


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

jo die ist schon sexy ber nicht so sexxy wie die hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

waaa...

sach ma willste mcih ausm nachtschwärmer verscheuchen doer was? Oo


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

aba sach ma.. woher zum teufel haste solche bilder? und des so schnell?.... ha ich habs. du stehst auf solche sachn!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hie eine schönheitaus School rumble^^

edit: goolge unter ugly cosplay xD


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na das is schon eher was^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

post du mal was ordentlihes


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

wenn cih mir die galerie hier so anschaue weiss ich wider wiso ich asiatinnen so mag^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

da

ihre augen find cih doll^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

jo ich steh auch voll auf die leider verirren sich irgendwie nur die türken zu uns -.-


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo ich steh auch voll auf die leider verirren sich irgendwie nur die türken zu uns -.-



haha^^

ne bei mir hats leider auch viel zu wehnige asiatinnen^^ nur tamilen und albaner (also von den ausländern^^)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

was ist ein tamile


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> was ist ein tamile



google hilft^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

die is auch nett^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oo? das sagt google

stehst auf rosa hä?^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ihr habt  ja komische leute in der schweiz^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ihr habt  ja komische leute in der schweiz^^



jo aba hallo^^

manche sind schon xtreme seltsam^^

solltest ma bei einem unseren wöchentlichen treffs vom mangaforum dabei sein^^  da hats öfters etwas.. spezielle gestalten dabei^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

die hier is auch net ohne^^  hui also die seite hau cih aufn lesezeichn^^

cosplay


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



doie beschützen dich^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

hahahahaha

der letzte is ja ma geil^^ beim kleinsten windchen hauts den um wegen der frisur^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/156/4276367...a57ad52.jpg?v=0

das ist immernochder beste son goku^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

hahahaha jetzt weiss ich endlich wiso son goku fliegen kann. mit solchen ohren fliegt der schneller als dumbo^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

http://www.anime-loads.org/anime-serien/heismymaster.html

das ist mal ein anime beshreibt uns eigentlich ja lies mal die beschreibung xD


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> http://www.anime-loads.org/anime-serien/heismymaster.html
> 
> das ist mal ein anime beshreibt uns eigentlich ja lies mal die beschreibung xD



den anime kenn cih ders soo geil^^ dabei alchste dich soo schlapp^^ wuah den muss ich mir bei gelegenheit ma wider reinzihn^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ich hab auch sschon mit dem geddanken gespielt ihn anzusehen aber irgendwie ist das krank xD


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich hab auch sschon mit dem geddanken gespielt ihn anzusehen aber irgendwie ist das krank xD



ne glaub mir da lachste dich kaputt^^ mir hat anch jeder folge das zwerchfell wehgetan^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ok ich setzte es auf die liste. da sind auch noch 3 andere animes^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

na hey ich bin atm an 4 animes dran und han noch so 5 auf der liste^^ und etwa 40 auf der "schon gesehn" liste^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ah du führst auch eine liste ich nähmlich auch schon übersihtlich mit ranking xD


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

naja nur die "schon gesehn liste" existiert an meiner pinwand^^ der rest nur in meinem kopf aba das reicht auch schon^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

http://www.owned.lv/imgz/6abb9bd2240c2b016...cdf6ef08141.jpg

lool

hab auch geeditet


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

wird nix gezeigt


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

habe auch geeditet und hier ne sexa braut anna aus he is my Master: http://www.vsmedios.com/anime/wp-content/u...-is-my-anna.jpg


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

also das obere ding kannste behalten aba die untere nehme ich gerne^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ist mir auch so recht ich nehm gerne nigamoon^^

aber weisste was komisch ist? in animes haben die frauen ja immer größere brüste obwohl die japanerin in der regel kleinere haben. hmm


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ist mir auch so recht ich nehm gerne nigamoon^^
> 
> aber weisste was komisch ist? in animes haben die frauen ja immer größere brüste obwohl die japanerin in der regel kleinere haben. hmm


in animes ham die auch fast immer größere augen...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ich dachte du machst heia´?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich dachte du machst heia´?


wenn man net einschlafen kann gehts schlecht^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

hmm anime war docch spannend?^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

hie das gebrille is wider da^^

und jup in animes ham die frauen echt praktishc immer riesen dinger... ich mag sie lieber so schön handlich^^ net zu gross net zu klein^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> hmm anime war docch spannend?^^


naja, zumindest hielt er wach :>
hab zwar iwie net wirklic was mitbekommen... aer egal^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

was ahste für einen geschaut brille?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

claymore versucht.
erst amvs geschaut... aber schon da nur so 30% mitbekommen^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

wtf? wir ham aleine heute 25 seiten geschriebn hier im nachtschwärmer^^

ich mag claymore^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

joa ich glaub ich schaus mir nochma an, wenn ich aufnahmefähiger bin...^^
zu wach zum schlafen, zu müde zum wachbleiben...

sooo, ich versuch dann nochma zu schlafen, da ich vor 6 net zurück sein werde: bb bis heude abend


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

dann dance ab dden safety dance!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xfhpp-4I60E...feature=related


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa ich glaub ich schaus mir nochma an, wenn ich aufnahmefähiger bin...^^
> zu wach zum schlafen, zu müde zum wachbleiben...
> 
> sooo, ich versuch dann nochma zu schlafen, da ich vor 6 net zurück sein werde: bb bis heude abend



gute idee^^

gn8 brille bis morgn ode rso


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

soll ich jetzt auch ncoh n anime schaun?....


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ne du sollst heia so langsam mal sonst stehste morgen erst wieder am abend auf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIB2gxmFR-A...feature=related

glaibste ich schaff den zu leernen bis 29sten 11?


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ne du sollst heia so langsam mal sonst stehste morgen erst wieder am abend auf
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIB2gxmFR-A...feature=related
> 
> glaibste ich schaff den zu leernen bis 29sten 11?



wenn ich jetzt pennen gehe schlafe cih wider bis 12 und bin den ganzen tag halb tot.. also mit sicherheit geh cih jetzt nememr schlafn^^

da mache ich lieber durch und gehe dann morgn schon um 24 uhr oder so schlafen^^



und jaa das schaffste^^ ich glaub an dich^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

jo hab nem freund verprochen den beim stammtisch miz ihm aufzuführen xD

in  5min geht dieser thread unter aaaaargh wir werden sterbeeen


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo hab nem freund verprochen den beim stammtisch miz ihm aufzuführen xD



olol... hf^^



grml cih kann mich einfach net von den cosplay mädls losreissn...


aba das ulkigste finde ich, mein körper is müde (schwere glieder, augen brennen leicht etc^^) aba mein gehirn is noch zu 100% da... und das habe ich so jede woche 1-2 mal^^ und wenn cih so schlafen gehe latsche cih dann 2 tage lang wie n halbtoter rum^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

jop irgendwie bin ich geistig auch voll da abe körper ist schon bisschen ruhiger vllt liegts am kaffe^^

such dir ne cosplay freundin      ...häte ich auch schon gemacht aber ich kenne keine xD


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

mag kein kaffe...

so und jetzt is der thread leider zu^^ bin ma wider wow zocken^^


jup hab da eine im blick^^ die wohnt auch nur so 50 min von mir^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

dann mal ran an den speck bevor sie vergriffen ist hehe


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Jaja ich bin wieder da 
das reimt sich o.O

*denk*nein jetzt sagen die sicher wieder das ich lachen soll -.-*denk*


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Gutn abend, willkommen zum besten Thread im ganzen Buffed.de Forum reisen sie mit uns auf eine Welt voller verrücktheiten und einer Brille

Das Thema um das sich die Prominenten des Forums heute schlagen ist:
... Ja wasn eigentlich?


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Razybaby



Nabend an alle.
Omg habt ihr viel geschrieben in den 2 Tagen, wo ich weg war.

Mfg
Skatero


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Jaja ich bin wieder da
> das reimt sich o.O
> 
> *denk*nein jetzt sagen die sicher wieder das ich lachen soll -.-*denk*


Ja lächel mal verdammt^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

wahahaha ich war vor dir xP


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Ihr habt zu früh gepostet!


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend an alle.
> Omg habt ihr viel geschrieben in den 2 Tagen, wo ich weg war.
> 
> Mfg
> Skatero


ja haben wir, aber warum quotest du selors komische verarschung meines namens?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Schnee, Schnee, Schnee überall Schnee *freu*


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Schnee, Schnee, Schnee überall Schnee *freu*


Wo war nochmal mein Flammenwerfer hmmm


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Verdammter schnee o.O vor ner stunde hats noch geregnet und der schnee war nich da und jetzt is er überall-.-


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Einfach.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Jaja ich bin wieder da
> das reimt sich o.O


ok, begrüßungsreime :>

nun wird alles wunderbar, 
brille ist jetzt wieder da >.<


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Bei uns schneit es schon lange aber nur sehr wenig, aber vor etwa einer Stunde wurde es stärker.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ok, begrüßungsreime :>
> 
> nun wird alles wunderbar,
> brille ist jetzt wieder da >.<


Super.
So können wir endlich darüber reden warum Crack nicht lächeln kann frag mich grad wie er ohne lächeln an ne freundin rankommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

können ja ma in grosser runde über cosplay labern^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> können ja ma in grosser runde über cosplay labern^^


Weißt du ich mag keine Ostasiatischen Mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Super.
> So können wir endlich darüber reden warum Crack nicht lächeln kann frag mich grad wie er ohne lächeln an ne freundin rankommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


er sucht sich ne biätsch, die auf sowas steht, weil sie nur bad boyz mag!


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Super.
> So können wir endlich darüber reden warum Crack nicht lächeln kann frag mich grad wie er ohne lächeln an ne freundin rankommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ooch irgend n emo mädel wird sich schon finden lassn für ihn^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weißt du ich mag keine Ostasiatischen Mädchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


m²


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Ich finde die passt zu dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> er sucht sich ne biätsch, die auf sowas steht, weil sie nur bad boyz mag!


Sagen wir es einfach: Er ist gefühlskalt!


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Ich mach euch gleich zu nem emo o.O


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich finde die passt zu dir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab aber schon ne freundin und die geb ich nimmer her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Lasst ihn doch er ist auch nur ein gefühlskalter bad boy der auf Emo's steht.


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Ich hab auch nicht mir dir geredet!
Edit: Mist Doppelpost, schreibt doch ein bisschen schneller.


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

îch mag japanerinnen^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> îch mag japanerinnen^^


Dann zieh dahin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Skatero: dann schreib doch den namen dahinter den du meinst ^^


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Okay.


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann zieh dahin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne du japanisch is mir zu kompliziert^^ aba ma in die ferien will cih da


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Ich hab ja auch schon faaaast ne freundin o.O


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch schon faaaast ne freundin o.O



na das is n anfang^^ also hop hop daran arbeiten das es zu ner ganz sicher freundin wird^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch schon faaaast ne freundin o.O


Die nimmt dich ohne das du lächelst? Wasn das? Alle gefühlskalt?


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Was freu ich mich morgen schon darauf zur Uni zu laufen :-D Die ist nochmal ein ganzes Stück höher aufn Berg als die Wohung hier *gg*


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die nimmt dich ohne das du lächelst? Wasn das? Alle gefühlskalt?


seelisch tot^^


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Sasuke? Crackmack


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

hmmm ich sollte mir ma ne neue msn adresse machn xP


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die nimmt dich ohne das du lächelst? Wasn das? Alle gefühlskalt?



ebn n emo mädel^^ dann sind se auf einer wellenlänge^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Was freu ich mich morgen schon darauf zur Uni zu laufen :-D Die ist nochmal ein ganzes Stück höher aufn Berg als die Wohung hier *gg*


Was freu ich mich morgen mit meiner Freundin zuhause bleiben zu könne, SCHULFREIER TAG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sasuke? Crackmack



Was kiffst n du? o.O


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> seelisch tot^^


Brille verrat mir eins: Wie komsmt du nur auf solche kommentare=?


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> hmmm ich sollte mir ma ne neue msn adresse machn xP



why des?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was freu ich mich morgen mit meiner Freundin zuhause bleiben zu könne, SCHULFREIER TAG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


o_O
sack


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Crackmack, dann kannst du sie mir gleich geben...
Dann kann ich dich den ganzen Tag nerven, nicht nur im Nachtschwärmerthread.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Ich könnt auch daheim bleiben... sind nur Vorlesungen.. aber ich hab keine Lust...


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Wie kommst du zu nem schulfreientag? will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wie kommst du zu nem schulfreientag? will auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1. Variabler Freier Tag der von der Schule selbst festgelegt werden kann o.O
Nur was unternehm ich dann mit ihr hmm


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Das wollen noch viele.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Blöde Frage Razyl... du musst noch viel lernen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Variabler Freier Tag der von der Schule selbst festgelegt werden kann o.O
> Nur was unternehm ich dann mit ihr hmm



n gemütlicher tag zu hause^^ und wenn die eltern net da sind ists noch lustiger


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Blöde Frage Razyl... du musst noch viel lernen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


~~ ich frag mich grad an was du da wieder denkst ~~


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Sie werden sicher zusammen WoW spielen!


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sie werden sicher zusammen WoW spielen!


öhm ne.
Na los kommt, ein dummer kommentar fältl sicherlich von euch dau wieder :/


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

MAnoroth wen du den namen der adresse hörst fällst du vom stuhl die hab ich vor 2 jahren gemacht und fiel mir nix anderes mehr ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

crackmack.lovesasuke@hotmail.com


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> MAnoroth wen du den namen der adresse hörst fällst du vom stuhl die hab ich vor 2 jahren gemacht und fiel mir nix anderes mehr ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na dannma raus mit^^ oder leg dir icq zu finde cih besser^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Sie machen *bummbummololololalalaufufufufu*
hab ich recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na dannma raus mit^^ oder leg dir icq zu finde cih besser^^


ICQ > MSN
Na los rückt raus mit euren nummern, kann ich euch dann terroresieren


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> MAnoroth wen du den namen der adresse hörst fällst du vom stuhl die hab ich vor 2 jahren gemacht und fiel mir nix anderes mehr ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ersböserschweizer93@hotmail.com? xD


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sie machen *bummbummololololalalaufufufufu*
> hab ich recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wen meinst du jetzt?


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

1234567891011121314151617181920


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

dich *hust*


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Gebt mal anständige Tipps oder sagts frei raus anstatt eure dämlichen andeutungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Crack: wenn ich sowas jemals sagen würde, ich glaube ich müsste in die Klappse (also seine wortwahl dafür^^)


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

er will sagn das ihr bettsport betreibt^^ würd ich persönlich machn^^


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Tja Razybaby.
Bist halt noch zu jung um das zu verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

hmmm welche icq version deutsch prosieben oda deutsch sat1?


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

hab pro 7^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Tja Razybaby.
> Bist halt noch zu jung um das zu verstehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin 15 auf den Weg zu 16. ich versteh das schon o.O
@ Manoroth: hmm sagmal... was hälsten von der Antwort nein?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gebt mal anständige Tipps oder sagts frei raus anstatt eure dämlichen andeutungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was für tipps?


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Werbungsfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was für tipps?


Was ich mit Ihr morgen unternehmen kann. Brille pass doch mal auf^^


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Tipps was du mit deiner Freundin machen sollst? Oder wie?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ich mit Ihr morgen unternehmen kann. Brille pass doch mal auf^^


wenn du das ernst meinst, und net weisst, was man an so nem tag unternehmen kann... nc


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Manoroth: hmm sagmal... was hälsten von der Antwort nein?



wtf? das is doch ne super gelegenheit... man hat ma frei, drausen ists kallt, ev sind die eltern am arbeiten (ka ob bei dir beide arbeiten gehn)

is doch wunderbar für geeignet^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Tipps was du mit deiner Freundin machen sollst? Oder wie?


Oh mann, lest doch mal was da steht:
"was kann ich morgen mit ihr unternehmen"
Ich hab nämnlich grad null ahnung so.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wtf? das is doch ne super gelegenheit... man hat ma frei, drausen ists kallt, ev sind die eltern am arbeiten (ka ob bei dir beide arbeiten gehn)
> 
> is doch wunderbar für geeignet^^


Beide eltern arbeiten schon aber: Ein Teil nur frühs, ein teil nur nachmittags.


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Ist doch logo was du  mit ihr machen sollst.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Ich weis schon was wen ich mal mit meiner Freundin (scheisse ich hab ja keine T.T) alleine wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ist doch logo was du  mit ihr machen sollst.


seh ich au so...


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

So nochmal für alle:
DAS nicht ok?
@ Crackmack: Tja dein pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Was war zuerst da die Henne oder das Ei?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> So nochmal für alle:
> DAS nicht ok?


:<


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> :<


Ihr denkt echt nur sofort an das eine o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr denkt echt nur sofort an das eine o.O


naja, wenn du so groß DAS schreibst wirds wohl nicht sowas wie monopoly sein


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr denkt echt nur sofort an das eine o.O



wiso auch net?^^


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

An was denn sonst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, wenn du so groß DAS schreibst wirds wohl nicht sowas wie monopoly sein


das DAS bezog sich zb auf manoroths, skateros aussage^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Razyl schauen wir in 10 jahren wieder wen du unter der bank am banhof schläfst o.O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

moin bin nu  auch da hab vor lauter penismuskulatur aufbautraining aufs nachtschwääremn vergessen lol


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Egal jetzt, wechseln wir das Thema^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl schauen wir in 10 jahren wieder wen du unter der bank am banhof schläfst o.O


is doch ideal. da kann er dir zuschauen, wie du die mülltonnen an der bahnhofsbank leerst =P


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl schauen wir in 10 jahren wieder wen du unter der bank am banhof schläfst o.O


öhem ne, da schlaf ich in meiner eigenen wohnung tja^^


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Okay reden wir über...
Mir fällt nichts anderes ein.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Die meisten von uns sind noch miinderjährig o.O @ kamui


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Die meisten von uns sind noch miinderjährig o.O @ kamui


er doch auch o_O


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Die meisten von uns sind noch miinderjährig o.O @ kamui


Ja und?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ja mann muss alle muskeln rainieren sag ich immer besondes den xD


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

jutn abend kamui

und @ razyl is doch n dufte thema^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ja mann muss alle muskeln rainieren sag ich immer besondes den xD


So kann man es auch umschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn abend kamui
> 
> und @ razyl is doch n dufte thema^^


Vielleicht für EUCH^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Na und? wo kämen wir hin wen alle nur sagen würden na und?^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Na und? wo kämen wir hin wen alle nur sagen würden na und?^^


Was stört es dich das er seine aufbautraining an besonderen stellen seines körpers umschreibt?^^


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Das interessiert niemanden (@Crackmack). Also na und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Mein rücken tut immer noch weh-.- scheiss rille im eis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
will man bremsen kommt man in die rille und fliegt in die bande o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

man crack, du weisst doch auch schon länger, dass dein kleiner freund, wenn er morgens vor dir aufsteht auch training braucht.


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht für EUCH^^



und wiso für dihc net?^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> man crack, du weisst doch auch schon länger, dass dein kleiner freund, wenn er morgens vor dir aufsteht auch training braucht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brille: Wie kommst du auf solche sachen nur?^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Der hat genug trainig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Brille: Wie kommst du auf solche sachen nur?^^


ich poste nach oma's rezept


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Der hat genug trainig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso wage ich daran zuzweifeln hmmm


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

@Crackmack, weisst du überhaupt was er meint? xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ihr klaut alle mien witze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

@ Manoroth:
Hmm weil es eventuell um MEIN privatleben geht und das kommt hier viel zu oft vor


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Razyl brille erzählt nur von sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso wage ich daran zuzweifeln hmmm


ich nicht.
weil trainieren geht mit der hand auch. nur als partner /freundin zählt die net =P


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Nein machen wir nicht, du liest unsere Gedanken postest dann und nachher behauptest du das sind deine Witze.
Schäm dich.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich nicht.
> weil trainieren geht mit der hand auch. nur als partner /freundin zählt die net =P


^^
hmm ich zweifel weiterhin daran^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Hand? das wusste ich ja gar net o.O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ich trenne mein privatlben mit internet nie kann jeder alles wissen


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Razyl du bist nur eifersüchtig weil du keinen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl du bist nur eifersüchtig weil du keinen hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja... wenn du noch nicht mit mal weißt was man mit einer hand alles anstellen kann zweifel ich an dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja... wenn du noch nicht mit mal weißt was man mit einer hand alles anstellen kann zweifel ich an dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer weiss, was er sonst nimmt...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

mann kann damit an derr tastatur schreiben


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Grml icq 53% -.-


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer weiss, was er sonst nimmt...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt ja immer auf die Größe an *hust*


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> mann kann damit an derr tastatur schreiben



redeste aus eigener erfahrung?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Kommt ja immer auf die Größe an *hust*


pinzette? =P


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Grml icq 53% -.-


wie downloadstatus? Was hasten du fürn langsames I-net? da drück ich einmal aufen download Link da isser schon fertig o.O


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

@brille ne frau?^^


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

53% was?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> redeste aus eigener erfahrung?^^


AHAHAHAHAHA
das probier ich lieber net aus...^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Installieren jetzt schon 63%


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Bei mir ging das downloaden nicht mal eine Minute.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> @brille ne frau?^^


Hmm wer will sich mit einen "ich lächel net" typ ins bett begeben?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ne was man mit der HAND allles machen kann war ja das thema xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bei mir ging das downloaden nicht mal eine Minute.


der hat n modem, das wird angekurbelt


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Und das installieren  noch weniger lang.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Aja wo kann man schaun wie schnell das i net is also das modem is hab die anleitung nich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> der hat n modem, das wird angekurbelt


Das stell ich mir grad bildlich vor^^


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Wow, bei ICQ kann man ja gamen und sogar online!


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Aja wo kann man schaun wie schnell das i net is also das modem is hab die anleitung nich mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=sp...Suche&meta=


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Download und Installieren is was anderes o.O


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kommt mal hier net vom Thema ab.^^ Vorhin wolltet ihr net also jetzt auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

falls mich wer adden will-> nr gibts auf pn nachfrage <.<


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Naja installieren ging auch schnell.


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Ich mag keine PN schreiben. Du darfst mir eine schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Immernoch am schneien :-D


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ah meine schwinge ist da^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ah meine schwinge ist da^^


o.O


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Schön, schnön. Freue mich schon auf die grosse Pause in der Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Gott, das wird ja morgen dümmer als erwartet :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Schule pff... ^^ Uni is besser alles so weit oben aufn Berg :-D
Warum hat buffed eigentlich keinen große Fresse aufreiß beim Lachen Smilie?


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Schule pff... ^^ Uni is besser alles so weit oben aufn Berg :-D
> Warum hat buffed eigentlich keinen große Fresse aufreiß beim Lachen Smilie?


gute frage...
Eins weiß ich nur noch: ich werde nie mehr auf Schultoiletten gehen^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut?nich Gut?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

img posten?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> gute frage...
> Eins weiß ich nur noch: ich werde nie mehr auf Schultoiletten gehen^^


das wusste ich seit der 1. klasse


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Ich hasse Swisscom!


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Mir doch egal o.O


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Lächeslt du eigentlich nicht weil du die 2000 verpasst hast? >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

hmm Schultoiletten = *Kotz*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das wusste ich seit der 1. klasse


Du willst nicht wissen was ich da letztens gesehen habe o.O


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Was n?
ich kanns mir schon vorstellen o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du willst nicht wissen was ich da letztens gesehen habe o.O


kacke im wachbecken?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

fekalienn überall rumeschmier  ist bei uns nja hauptsächlich habe ich zwar alles versat aber egal


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

n Gummi? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> kacke im wachbecken?^^


ok das ist echt eklig^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Was war zuerst da? 
Henne oder Ei?


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du willst nicht wissen was ich da letztens gesehen habe o.O



2 bei der oben genannten tätigkeit?


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Ne ey... da lagen auf jeden klo benutze Kondom ~~


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

ei


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Die frage is was für n Ei Manoroth o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne ey... da lagen auf jeden klo benutze Kondom ~~


ist doch niice.
zwischen den unzähligen erregern und bakterien macht sowas doppelt spaß!


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist doch niice.
> zwischen den unzähligen erregern und bakterien macht sowas doppelt spaß!


naja....


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Brille turnt sowas an oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Brille turnt sowas an oder?


klar! >.<


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

@ Manoroth: sowas issen freund von mir passiert, die typen hab auch net mal die tür verschlossen....


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Manoroth: sowas issen freund von mir passiert, die typen hab auch net mal die tür verschlossen....


die typen? warn/sind die schwul oder versteh ich da grad was falsch


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> klar! >.<


Brille tut danach jeden tag suchen^^
yeah 200. Post am tage^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Manoroth: sowas issen freund von mir passiert, die typen hab auch net mal die tür verschlossen....



tja dann ham se noch den kick dabei erwischt zu werdn^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die typen? warn/sind die schwul oder versteh ich da grad was falsch


Schreibfehler^^
Das Paar


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tja dann ham se noch den kick dabei erwischt zu werdn^^


Glaub mir, das war für die kein Kick mehr. ^^ Besonders wenn dann nochen Lehrer reinkommt und nachschaut....


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glaub mir, das war für die kein Kick mehr. ^^ Besonders wenn dann nochen Lehrer reinkommt und nachschaut....


dann gibts nen besonderen kick.
kick von der schule


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Kamera drauf und ab ins Internet... Strafe muss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

wieso ick? keine homosexullen erlaubt?^^


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Bei uns steht das nicht in den Schulregeln, also ist es erlaubt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann gibts nen besonderen kick.
> kick von der schule


Das ist nicht passiert. Gab nur einen verweis für die...
Und eine menge anbrülle vom Direx, das hat man wenn man vor der Tür steht noch gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Zomg jetzt muss ich mir ne 9 stellige nummer merken o.O


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Zomg jetzt muss ich mir ne 9 stellige nummer merken o.O


HAHA
Such dir ne freundiN!^^
Leichter zu merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Zomg jetzt muss ich mir ne 9 stellige nummer merken o.O


oh was für eine anstrengung...


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glaub mir, das war für die kein Kick mehr. ^^ Besonders wenn dann nochen Lehrer reinkommt und nachschaut....



najo im bäro wi cih früher gearbeitet habe war das net nur ein mal der fall^^

aba das gesicht des lehrers hätt ich zugern gesehn^^


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Du kannst dir auch für jede Nummer einen Satz merken, dann ist es einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> najo im bäro wi cih früher gearbeitet habe war das net nur ein mal der fall^^
> 
> aba das gesicht des lehrers hätt ich zugern gesehn^^


Ich hab es gesehen weil ich genau da vorbei ging, wie die aufgesprungen sind sofort, sah aus als hättes es ihn den schüler wehegtan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aba das gesicht des lehrers hätt ich zugern gesehn^^


das sah wsl so aus


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Na toll, der tag wird ja doch beschissen :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

ZUviel Schnee für dich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das sah wsl so aus


Ja mit noch mehr Röte im Gesicht. Der direx ey^^
"Tut sowas zuhause aber nicht an einen Bildungsinistitut"


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> ZUviel Schnee für dich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne freundin ist erst ab 11.00 uhr da >>


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Gebt mir eure nummern wahahahaha xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Tut sowas zuhause aber nicht an einen Bildungsinistitut"


"wir lernen nur für bio" =P


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Gebt mir eure nummern wahahahaha xD


ich geb dirn arschtritt auch zufrieden?^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> "wir lernen nur für bio" =P


Praxisnah


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Gib mir deine! Cracky


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

ne


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gib mir deine! Cracky






Crackmack schrieb:


> ne


:>


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Doch.


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na toll, der tag wird ja doch beschissen :/



why?^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> why?^^


Freundin kommt erst um 11.00 uhr :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne freundin ist erst ab 11.00 uhr da >>






Manoroth schrieb:


> why?^^


siehe da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Lies doch bevor du postest! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne freundin ist erst ab 11.00 uhr da >>



Ooooooh dutzidutzidu...

Scheiße, dann penn halt solange... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

oder schreib sinnlos posts


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ooooooh dutzidutzidu...
> 
> Scheiße, dann penn halt solange...
> 
> ...


Weißte was? Ich kann nicht solange schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Oder bereite dich darauf vor... hrhrhr...


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Meine hab ich glaub schon wieder vergessen o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weißte was? Ich kann nicht solange schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kauf dir chloroform oder valium...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

oder Betreibe Penismuskulaturaufbautraining


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Muss man die sich merken?


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oder bereite dich darauf vor... hrhrhr...


oh mann....
geht das nun los wie vor  2 tagen?


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Ne das war heute.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> oder Betreibe Penismuskulaturaufbautraining


Der name gehörten in ein Biobuch ~~


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Meine hab ich glaub schon wieder vergessen o.O



kannste unter profil ansehn^^ und gib mir ma deine nr^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weißte was? Ich kann nicht solange schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schlafmittel gibts ohne ende...


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Mom Brille, wars nicht Melih den du letztens Gequotet hast mit seiner Spontangoogle suche nach Ornanieren oder so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der name gehörten in ein Biobuch ~~


duden^^
penismuskulaturaufbau,der
bezeichnet die tätigkeit eines mannes mit "O.R.D"(onanierbarer restdruck")


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mom Brille, wars nicht Melih den du letztens Gequotet hast mit seiner Spontangoogle suche nach Ornanieren oder so?


exakt^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> duden^^
> penismuskulaturaufbau,die
> bezeichnet die tätigkeit eines mannes mit "O.R.D"(onanierbarer restdruck")


*tot lach*
HAHAHAHAHA ich kann nicht mehr wuhahaa


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Crack, giev Numb3r!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> *tot lach*
> HAHAHAHAHA ich kann nicht mehr wuhahaa


habs in ein "der" umgewandelt >.<


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> exakt^^


Penismuskulaturaufbautraining kennt google net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Penismuskulaturaufbautraining kennt google net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann wirds ma zeit :>


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Du musstest ja gleich danach suchen und hoffen, dass du etwas findest. Nicht wahr?


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Das thema wird immer lustiger^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

adet mich ma alle: 350201908


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du musstest ja gleich danach suchen und hoffen, dass du etwas findest. Nicht wahr?


Öhm ne, mir kam nur grad in den Sinn was letztens Brille mit Melih meinte von daher^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhm ne, mir kam nur grad in den Sinn was letztens Brille mit Melih meinte von daher^^


du hast aber net spontan gesucht, sondern hattest ne "gedankenvorlage"^^


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Achso! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du hast aber net spontan gesucht, sondern hattest ne "gedankenvorlage"^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie siehts bei Crack aus?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Wie siehts bei Crack aus?^^


dem ist die kurbel fürs modem abgebrochen :>


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dem ist die kurbel fürs modem abgebrochen :>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder er ist grad "beschäftigt"


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Ne im ICQ schreibt er!


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das fand ich mal den Skandal des Jahres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

naja kirschen lecken^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFL!!!!!!
ahahahahaha ich lieg grad echt unterm tisch!!!!


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ne im ICQ schreibt er!



jup

mehr oder wehniger zumindest^^

btw gib ma deine nr her^^ brauch mehr schweizer im icq^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> naja kirschen lecken^^


das bekommt dabei ne gaaaaanz andere bedeutung^^


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

lol


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> RROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFL!!!!!!
> ahahahahaha ich lieg grad echt unterm tisch!!!!


http://funfire.de/lustige/bilder-2276-maoam-macht-geil.html
Les es dir mal durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

4 Kontakte boa bin ich gut soviele hat keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://funfire.de/lustige/bilder-2276-maoam-macht-geil.html
> Les es dir mal durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ih kann net mehr xD


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

"haribo macht kinder froh, erwachsene ebenso" bekommt wirklich dabei mal ne vällig andere sichtweise


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> 4 Kontakte boa bin ich gut soviele hat keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



no coment^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

^Boahh da sist so geil der artikel xD aber irgenwi stimmts auch xD


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> 4 Kontakte boa bin ich gut soviele hat keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Von denen sind alle männlich?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Uralt xD


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Shit xP


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Uralt xD


sind lehrer auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Ich frag ma meine fast freundin ob sie icq hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Shit xP


Tja bei mir sind rund 55% nur weiblich wuhahaha

Lächelste dann auch mal?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja bei mir sind rund 55% nur weiblich wuhahaha


bei 2 kontakten ist das scheiße =P


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Das petz ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei 2 kontakten ist das scheiße =P


Äh nicht 2 direkt... insgesamt sind es grad 61 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Oder du denkst es zumindest? (@Razyl)


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oder du denkst es zumindest? (@Razyl)


ne, ich chatte auch grad mit 2 aus meiner klasse o.O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

hmm ich hab nur meine 12 konkte da kommen nur leute drauf mit dene ich was zu tun haben will


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Äh nicht 2 direkt... insgesamt sind es grad 61
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


von 61 leuten sind 55%
33,55 o_O
33,55 leute sind weiblich, aha...


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> von 61 leuten sind 55%
> 33,55 o_O
> 33,55 leute sind weiblich, aha...


:/ 
34 ich habs grad gezählt. meine fresse... nehmt doch net immer alles genau^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> von 61 leuten sind 55%
> 33,55 o_O
> 33,55 leute sind weiblich, aha...



klar er hat ncoh ne transe drauf^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> klar er hat ncoh ne transe drauf^^


wäre die schlüßigste erklärung *g*


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Manoroth hast du mich geaddet? Nr hab ich per PN geschickt.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wäre die schlüßigste erklärung *g*


Vielleicht kennt ihr solche leute ich net^^
Das sind alles nette mädchen


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

xD ich wei nicht was ich tun soll habe irgendwie kein bock auf morgen


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das sind alles nette mädchen


das denkst du :>


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Oder Transen?


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das denkst du :>


Ne, die sind echt nett. 
Immerhin aus meiner klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

die sin alle häßlich wie die nacht ich hatte mal eine geaddet die sah so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Irgendwie haben wir heute sehr interessante Gesprächsthemen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

kamui: danke , hast mir den abend verdorben


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ....


So sehen die nicht aus, die sid wesentlich hübscher (jaja jetzt kommts; zeig Bilder...^^)


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> die sin alle häßlich wie die nacht ich hatte mal eine geaddet die sah so aus:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier an Brille!
Damit du ES nochmal siehst.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hier an Brille!
> Damit du ES nochmal siehst.


ARGH >.<


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Hmm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

*kotz*


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

boa mit dem ding hat er mich gestern nacht gequält-.-


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *kost*


hä?


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Wahrscheinlich mag er das Bild.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *kost*


o_O
willst du wissen, was der/die/das kostet?^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> o_O
> willst du wissen, was der/die/das kostet?^^


an was denkst du schon wieder dabei?^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

schaut nochma auf den beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Hmm, an was wohl.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> schaut nochma auf den beitrag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doofer editer =P


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

An das was auf der Maoam-Verpackung abgebildet ist.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> schaut nochma auf den beitrag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso? deine traumfrau sieht doch auch so aus


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Ich geb dir gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

xD


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

@ Razyl. Deine Traumfrau sieht so aus wie der in deiner sig?
Er hat ja dein Herz erobert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich geb dir gleich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was gibste mir? geld für die beratung?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ne ne Männer NICHT STREITEN die ist schcon vergeben an den hier: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/156/4276367...a57ad52.jpg?v=0


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

pwnd!^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> @ Razyl. Deine Traumfrau sieht so aus wie der in deiner sig?
> Er hat ja dein Herz erobert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne ich hab meine Traumfrau längst gefunden.


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

skatero hab dir ne pn geschickt


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> was gibste mir? geld für die beratung?


was brauchste für ne beratung? finanzberater, eheberater? 0_O


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

2 sind immer besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (fast immer)


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> 2 sind immer besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ne, ich verrat meine nicht. Dafür ist sie mir zu wichtig


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne, ich verrat meine nicht. Dafür ist sie mir zu wichtig


man muss sie doch net gleifch verraten...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ich hahbe nichmal Zeit für ne freundin ey...^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich hahbe nichmal Zeit für ne freundin ey...^^


Dein Pech
@ Brille: hmm 2 freundinnen hab ich dir letztens schon erklärt :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich hahbe nichmal Zeit für ne freundin ey...^^


willste überhaupt eine? *auf deine sig schiel* =P


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille: hmm 2 freundinnen hab ich dir letztens schon erklärt :/


stimmt, sry vergessen^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

spricht ja niemand von verraten^^ is viel lustiger wenn se mitmacht^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> spricht ja niemand von verraten^^ is viel lustiger wenn se mitmacht^^


oah bitte manoroth. Mir reicht eine ok?


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Kannst dir ja eine Transe besorgen, dann ist für beide etwas dabei.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja eine Transe besorgen, dann ist für beide etwas dabei.


Wie oft noch? NEIN!


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> oah bitte manoroth. Mir reicht eine ok?



auch gut^^


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

War ja nur eine Idee!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie oft noch? NEIN!


die idee von skatero hatte aber was... xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ichh finde analsex irgendioe nicht geil


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> auch gut^^


Mir ist sie dafür zu wichtig und außerdem kenn ich sie schon sau lange auch wenn wir erst seit 6 monaten zusammen sind ~~


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ichh finde analsex irgendioe nicht geil


Vorsich Kamui, crack ist minderjährig der will das net hören^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir ist sie dafür zu wichtig und außerdem kenn ich sie schon sau lange auch wenn wir erst seit 6 monaten zusammen sind ~~


schlimm wrs, wenn du sie kürzer "kennen" würdest, als ihr zsm seid :>


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Ja, wo ist Crack überhaupt?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

erst ist gut meine längste beziehung dauerte 3 wochen^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> schlimm wrs, wenn du sie kürzer "kennen" würdest, als ihr zsm seid :>


ähhh
das wäre bekloppt^^
Ne, sie bedeutet mir echt viel


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vorsich Kamui, crack ist minderjährig der will das net hören^^



ääh du bist auch noch minderjährig^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ähhh
> das wäre bekloppt^^


türlich wäre es das o_O =P


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Zomg 3 wochn? da bin ich sogar noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ääh du bist auch noch minderjährig^^


Ja aber crack hat vorhin schon an Kamuis komischen Ausdruck rumgenölt


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

@Crack: WoW-Beziehungen zählen nicht!


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Lass mich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> @Crack: WoW-Beziehungen zählen nicht!






Crackmack schrieb:


> Lass mich doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


herrlich^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Lass mich doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^
Wie lange hielt deine beziehung?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

Naja hatt bis jetz nioe rchtig glück mit frauen


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Naja hatt bis jetz nioe rchtig glück mit frauen


Ich theoretisch auch net. 2 Freundinnen (nicht gleichzeitig^^) immer nach 1 monat verlassen aber nun ist es besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

WoW beziehung ?Heiss ich Razyl?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> WoW beziehung ?Heiss ich Razyl?


und das niveau sinkt wieder...^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> WoW beziehung ?Heiss ich Razyl?


Hdf
Ich spiel kaum noch WoW also ruhe


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich theoretisch auch net. 2 Freundinnen (nicht gleichzeitig^^) immer nach 1 monat verlassen aber nun ist es besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na dann glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Nein du heisst ... Ok ich sags lieber ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Die heutige Jugend o.O


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> na dann glückwunsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie sieht es denn beidir aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hdf
> Ich spiel kaum noch WoW also ruhe



hui da hat wer n wunden punkt getroffn^^


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Das sagt ausgerechnet der Jüngste.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Die heutige Jugend o.O


Das sagt ausgerechnet der jüngste^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Wade ma zählen

1,2,3,4,omg 5


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hui da hat wer n wunden punkt getroffn^^


Sorry aber wer etwas gegen meine freundin bzw insgesammt sowas labert ....


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn beidir aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, hat vor etwas kürzerer zeit so ähnlich geendet, wie in dem lied gestern, deswegen bin ich erstma net exzessiv auf der suche danach


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das sagt ausgerechnet der Jüngste.






Razyl schrieb:


> Das sagt ausgerechnet der jüngste^^


2 deppen ein gedanke würd ich da ma sagen xD


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das sagt ausgerechnet der Jüngste.






Razyl schrieb:


> Das sagt ausgerechnet der jüngste^^



Posts klauen? TsTsTs...


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

@ Brille: Selfpwnd?
Weil beide haben gequotet!


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 2 deppen ein gedanke würd ich da ma sagen xD


^^
Aber er ist halt der jüngste


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> @ Brille: Selfpwnd?
> Weil beide haben gequotet!


wieso selfpwned? o_O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

kein streit sost kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Weil wir beide das gleiche gequotet haben und das ist inetwa der gleiche Gedanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> kein streit sost kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das lächeln ist zum kotzen.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Ich kann mir ja schon denken wo das hinführt mit den diskussionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil wir beide das gleiche gequotet haben und das ist inetwa der gleiche Gedanke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hä und was ist da selfpwned? o_O
ich hab nie gesagt, dass ich kein depp bin =P


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Und wohin?


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich kann mir ja schon denken wo das hinführt mit den diskussionen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann laber mal nicht so einen müll....


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Jup das lächeln is scheisse (auf was kommen die jetzt wohl wieder? na klaaaa auf mich -.-)


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hä und was ist da selfpwned? o_O
> ich hab nie gesagt, dass ich kein depp bin =P



Achso, dann ist ja alles gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Jup das lächeln is scheisse (auf was kommen die jetzt wohl wieder? na klaaaa auf mich -.-)


genau. Lächel du mal


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Razyl wer hat angefangen mit dem ganzen müll? ich nich also o.O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

razyl klappe zu mutierst ja zum aggro türken: ey masch mich net an weissu  alda?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Jup das lächeln is scheisse (auf was kommen die jetzt wohl wieder? na klaaaa auf mich -.-)


hättest es jetzt grad net erwähnt wäreich da net drauf rüber gesprungen o_O


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Das war Kamui!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> razyl klappe zu mutierst ja zum aggro türken: ey masch mich net an weissu  alda?^^


ich mach dihc gleich aus.
Nein sorry, aber wenn er halt so einen mist labert. haben schon andere gemacht ... zwar das vondenen weit aus schlimmer aber naja egal...


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Selfpwnd? ja xD


Edit das geht an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich mach dihc gleich aus.
> Nein sorry, aber wenn er halt so einen mist labert. haben schon andere gemacht ... zwar das vondenen weit aus schlimmer aber naja egal...


omg jetzt kommt ma beide runter, und redet von was anderem... immerhin haben wir noch ein bisschen niveau... (hoffe ich^^)


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Ihr seid plöd plöd ^^
Das Niveau ist schon seit knapp 2000 Seiten gestorben!


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Jetzt werdet hier nicht rassistisch oder so!
Plötzlich wird der Thread hier noch gesperrt.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> omg jetzt kommt ma beide runter, und redet von was anderem... immerhin haben wir noch ein bisschen niveau... (hoffe ich^^)


Niveau? Naja....
seh ich net so


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Wer nich?
@ selor


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jetzt werdet hier nicht rassistisch oder so!


rassistisch? o_O


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wer nich?


manche tuen hier nur so als wären sie blöd...^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ich habs schonmal geschaft dass dr thread cosed wurde hehe


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich habs schonmal geschaft dass dr thread cosed wurde hehe


tagsüber gepostet? xD


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

o.O


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich habs schonmal geschaft dass dr thread cosed wurde hehe





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


machs nomma^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich habs schonmal geschaft dass dr thread cosed wurde hehe



steinigt ihn!


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Ne er wurde schon ma gebannt oda? mehr weis ich auch nich


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Komm wir verbannen Kamui aus diesem Thread, er bringt nur Unheil mit sich.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> steinigt ihn!


ne...
das ist zu qualvoll


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

darf man fragen wann/wieso?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

auch und charcharoth seine fehler vorgehalten alls er damals amok lief nach der tiiten geschihcte und aggro war und weil er sich nicht  rechtfertigen wollte hat er geclosed. ich habe den Tread zum closen gebracht

ich war der erste auf seite 2000 eigentlich bin ich schon der knaller was *loool*


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> darf man fragen wann/wieso?


Steht noch vor Seite 2000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


verdammt ich hasse Multitasken :/


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Kamui, beruhig dich, wenn der Thread hier geclosed wird, dann geht es noch viel länger bis zu 3000!


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Ich häte der erste sein sollen ich bring dich um!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> auch und charcharoth seine fehler vorgehalten alls er damals amok lief nach der tiiten geschihcte und aggro war und weil er sich nicht  rechtfertigen wollte hat er geclosed. ich habe den Tread zum closen gebracht
> 
> ich war der erste auf seite 2000 eigentlich bin ich schon der knaller was *loool*


Ti***geschichte o.O


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Ja mach du das!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Ja die Tittengeschichte von Nippelzeigenden Mainzelmännchen...


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

2000? da fällt mir was ein hut und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja die Tittengeschichte von Nippelzeigenden Mainzelmännchen...


Achso das ding. Ach kommt... so schlimm war das doch net o.O


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Das mänchen war ja was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das mänchen war ja was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das hat crack richtig gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

hehe mein cousin hat da noch n thread zu aufgemacht^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Er sieht ja sonst keine Nippelchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Nippel? auf Völligbuffed hinweis o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja die Tittengeschichte von Nippelzeigenden Mainzelmännchen...


ach das hab ich sogar noch mitbekommen... am ende ist die person (argh wie hiess ernochma) dann ja gegangen.... :\


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Er sieht ja sonst keine Nippelchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


....^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hehe mein cousin hat da noch n thread zu aufgemacht^^


muffin?


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nippel? auf Völligbuffed hinweis o.O


Ach das... das war doch auch nichts.^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Razyl dich leg ich auch bald um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl dich leg ich auch bald um
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso denn o.O

und sag das net zu laut sonst kommt bald WoW wieder unter die Räder von wegen Killerspiel und so


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> muffin?



jup


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Hmmm Muffin gibts den noch mit seinen trölfmillionen accs?^^


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Crack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Nein?


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nein?


du regst dich auf wien erdmännchen auf koks^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nein?


Wieso willst mich hauen? Was hab ich jetzt schon wieder getan o.O


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hmmm Muffin gibts den noch mit seinen trölfmillionen accs?^^



ne atm net^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

Buffed    soll isch wegen Nippeln gar net aufregen!!!  http://www.wowszene.de/files/buffed0511-1.jpg

http://www.wowszene.de/files/buffed0511-2.jpg  KLICKT MAL DIE BILDER


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

xD


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Buffed    soll isch wegen Nippeln gar net aufregen!!!  http://www.wowszene.de/files/buffed0511-1.jpg
> 
> http://www.wowszene.de/files/buffed0511-2.jpg  KLICKT MAL DIE BILDER


ROOOFL^^
was hatten das dort zu suchen?


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du regst dich auf wien erdmännchen auf koks^^


hast du sowas schon mal gesehen o.O ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ROOOFL^^
> was hatten das dort zu suchen?


buffed sucht die werbung doch selbst net aus, daas macht jmd externes


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

o.O werbung auf buffed


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> buffed sucht die werbung doch selbst net aus, daas macht jmd externes


Ich weiß find es trotzdem funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Was ist an dem so schlimm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Kann man da einfach werbung hineinmischen o.o


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was ist an dem so schlimm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nichts schlimm, nur lustig. Ich frag mich wieviele dadrauf geklickt haben, vllt gehts ja auch um "rollenspiele"


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> vllt gehts ja auch um "rollenspiele"



Glaub ich eher nicht.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Glaub ich eher nicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mom mal kurz was suchen^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

http://www.chip.de/bildergalerie/Whorecraf...e_28162335.html
Ich fand das so zum Brüllen. wer auf so einen derartigen scheiß kommt^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Gut das Thema wäre auch erledigt. Nächster Themenschwerpunkt für heute?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

das nist gr nitmal so schlecht  vorallem nummer 3 ist sweet


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Ich muss mal weg, (jetzt wo es interessant wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
viel Spass euch noch
Mfg Skatero


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich muss mal weg, (jetzt wo es interessant wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bleib doch noch o.O^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

Ich bin auch glei weg


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Ich hab morgen so früh Schule, leider, da kann ich nicht mehr bleiben


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich bin auch glei weg


Och nee warum gehen alle? ist doch sonst langweilig :/


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Du kannst dich mit Kamui und Brille amüsieren.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du kannst dich mit Kamui und Brille amüsieren.


Und manoroth^^ Oh gott das kann ja was werden

Die Brille ist off o.O Nicht gut...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

jo numer 3 von whorecraft ist sweet


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du kannst dich mit Kamui und Brille amüsieren.



hey... bin auch noch da^^


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Ja, viel spass. (Das wirst du sicher haben.)


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Tut mir leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo numer 3 von whorecraft ist sweet


find ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lustig gemacht wenn auch bissel krank (die orcfrau o.O)

Ich hab genau jetzt 1/10 aller Post an diesen tage gemacht^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

Spoiler



Clowns sind lustig und forrh joho



ist doch nice oder´?


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ist doch nice oder´?


omg^^


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Morgen ist der Thread geclosed, ich weiss es schon. Und Kamui gebannt.


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

macht das zeugs besser wech... sonst is der nachtschwärmer wirklich ncoh weg


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Morgen ist der Thread geclosed, ich weiss es schon. Und Kamui gebannt.


ich auch o.O
Kamui mach das weg biittee^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

was weg machen?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. November 2008)

Nabend,

Scrubs ist weltklasse, nur mal so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Himmelskrieger


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> was weg machen?


der verdammten **** Link, sonst ist nachher der Thread zu


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> was weg machen?



na dein link da


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

wo siehst du einen?


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Scrubs ist weltklasse, nur mal so!
> 
> ...



wtf?^^


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Der hinter deinem Spoiler.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

da ist nix


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wo siehst du einen?


Dein glück du clown^^


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Achso ich sagte ja ich bin weg, dann bin ich mal wirklich weg.
Cya.


----------



## Crackmack (23. November 2008)

So bin weg


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achso ich sagte ja ich bin weg, dann bin ich mal wirklich weg.
> Cya.



gn8^^


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2008)

Ich auch.
Postcounter +1
Hab schon mehr als 300 Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So bin weg


gn8


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So bin weg



gn8


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wtf?^^


Ja ist doch wahr ^^

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

gn8 euch 2


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

und was machen wir nun?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

einer schlägt ein thema vor und dann labern^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> einer schlägt ein thema vor und dann labern^^


dann schlag mal eins vor^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Langweiliges Thema.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

jo finde ich auch


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Wir reden über Manoroths P-Leben^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserreporter...-haustiere.html


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserreporter...-haustiere.html


So sieht Manoroths Leben aus? aha^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Och ne :/ jetzt soll das hier net langweilig werden bitte, meine klassenkameradinnen sind nun auch off :/


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ja irgdnwo wird er doch dabei sein er hat ja immernoch kein bild geuppt^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

need brille und manoroth -.-


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Briiiille, maaaaanoroth wo seiten ihr :/


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

wir sind hilflos^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Boah ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gestern spammen sie bis 6.00 uhr und heute? :/ Dabei hab ich kb zu schlafen, vllt. sollte ich meine freundin anrufen hmm


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

najaa jur ich und manoroth^^ schlechte idee nervt doch


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

willste was zum lachen?


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Ich lache gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tiuu3OkBc7M

habe ich aus weiß´ich nicht welchen gründen gemacht wir hatten damals ne Wahl und ich mit paar kumpels haben einfach mal aus jucks mich vor die kamere gestellt naja ist mir ziemlich peinlich xD

es ist sos cheisse omg^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tiuu3OkBc7M
> 
> habe ich aus weiß´ich nicht welchen gründen gemacht wir hatten damals ne Wahl und ich mit paar kumpels haben einfach mal aus jucks mich vor die kamere gestellt naja ist mir ziemlich peinlich xD
> 
> es ist sos cheisse omg^^


Was ist eine Mogwahl? o.O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

http://www.bamstevinho.de/index.php/2008/1...fessoren-treff/ das musste dir  uch noch ansehen.

http://www.multimediaxis.de/showthread.php?t=113454  <--Mogwahl


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> http://www.bamstevinho.de/index.php/2008/1...fessoren-treff/ das musste dir  uch noch ansehen.
> 
> http://www.multimediaxis.de/showthread.php?t=113454  <--Mogwahl


das 1. kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das 2. bring mich net weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

der der gewinnt ist einen monat lang moderator so.^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> der der gewinnt ist einen monat lang moderator so.^^


ah, das wäre was fürs buffed forum hmm (*bann, bann, bann*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

ja ich würde mich vorschlagen obwohl vieleicht doch nicht machen wir aus Brille nen Mod lol


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Man mir ist langweilig. Meine freundin hat ihr handy aus, im ICQ ist nichts los und hier auch net :/ Leute postet mehr ist ja nervig ^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

<------------------------------------------------------  will mod werdn^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man mir ist langweilig. Meine freundin hat ihr handy aus, im ICQ ist nichts los und hier auch net :/ Leute postet mehr ist ja nervig ^^



schau animes wie ich^^


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schau animes wie ich^^


Neee ich will mit meiner freundin reden und such grad die festnetz nummer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich mag animes net, obwohl dieser DevilMayCry anime ist lustig o.O Aber was es da alles für animes gibt


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

poste lieber im nachtschwärmer du hst verpfihtungen manoroth und poste  mal n foto von dir hat bis jjetzt jeder ausser brile gemacht


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

genau Kamui recht geb
Wir wollen auch dich sehen.^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

schau claymore^^ oder FLCL (is im ova bereich^^)


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Sonst post ic gleich Bilder von mädchen aus meiner Klasse dann haben wir was zu diksuttieren o.O

@ manoroth: lenk nicht ab von den Bild^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

will heute noch seite 2100^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

mein foto kommt nachdem brille eins reingestellt hat^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

man du häßlihe kerl poste dein foto brille ist net da^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sonst post ic gleich Bilder von mädchen aus meiner Klasse dann haben wir was zu diksuttieren o.O



jo mach ma^^ da diskutiere cih mit^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mein foto kommt nachdem brille eins reingestellt hat^^


Komm sei ein mann und stell JETZT eins rein, wir wollen dich auchmal sehen und brille zwingmer auch noch dazu


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo mach ma^^ da diskutiere cih mit^^


Ich hab eins aufen rechner o.O Post aber erstmal eins von dir komm schon^^

So hässlich kannst du doch gar net sein o.O


----------



## Slim_Shady (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Komm sei ein mann und stell JETZT eins rein, wir wollen dich auchmal sehen und brille zwingmer auch noch dazu




Genau Wir Wollen alle Nackt Foto Sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Genau Wir Wollen alle Nackt Foto Sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich steh nicht wirklich auf ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

ah hi slim bucher^^ komm Manoroth du Mann/Frau post ein foto^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth: Du postest ein Bild von dir und ich rede nie mehr schlecht über animes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

jojo mom bin am suchen^^ hab einfqach zu viele jpg. aufm pc...


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jojo mom bin am suchen^^ hab einfqach zu viele jpg. aufm pc...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na also. Morgen nochBrille, den wohl schwersten hmm


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

grml das hochladen dauert...


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> grml das hochladen dauert...


UNd dann biste zufällig off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Da ist keins^^
Fehler 404 o.O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

wow bist du sexy..... die geilste zahl wo gibt^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth was ist denn nun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

ey wtf? geht net.. mom ich machs ma kleiner


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ey wtf? geht net.. mom ich machs ma kleiner


brav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

so da habs rein editiert

quali is beschissen aba is mir jetzt egal^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> so da habs rein editiert


gott beim ersten neuladen hats meine bildschirm gesprengt o.O so riesig war das, jetzt isses wieder normal
Da kann man ja jede pore sehen, wie groß war das denn vorher?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

xDD


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Böser Kamui!


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

gleich gross aba hab die quali um ca 90% runtergesetzt^^ und cih hab imemr so gute quali weil ich gerne mit photoshop rumbastle und da is das von nöten^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gleich gross aba hab die quali um ca 90% runtergesetzt^^ und cih hab imemr so gute quali weil ich gerne mit photoshop rumbastle und da is das von nöten^^


Achso... 
So groß hätte es net sein müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sprengt meinen bildschirm.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

ach ja das bild is ca. 2 jahre alt^^

hab n paar kilo wehniger drauf und etwas längere haare^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ach ja das bild is ca. 2 jahre alt^^
> 
> hab n paar kilo wehniger drauf und etwas längere haare^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja toll. verlierst gewicht, nimmst haare zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klar^^ und muskeln bin cih auch am aufbaun^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> klar^^ und muskeln bin cih auch am aufbaun^^


Hulk ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 endlich wieder was zum posten boah^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Kamui? Bist du tot?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

dann mahc mal ein foto ih muss zugebenn ich wa schcockiert als ich das foto sah xD net bös gemeint


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> dann mahc mal ein foto ih muss zugebenn ich wa schcockiert als ich das foto sah xD net bös gemeint


So manoroth ist besprochen... brille müssmer nochzwingen... ich glaub ich soltle echt mal ein Bild posten^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

neee net mehr heute^^ hab in meinem zimmer eh immer so halbdunkel selbst wenn alle lampen an sind^^ das würde kein gescheites foto gebn^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

so razyl her mit der aus deiner klasse oder ich geh wider animes schaun^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> neee net mehr heute^^ hab in meinem zimmer eh immer so halbdunkel selbst wenn alle lampen an sind^^ das würde kein gescheites foto gebn^^


das sagen sie alle, gleich könnt ihr über meine icq kontaktkameradinnen diskuttieren xD


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das sind nur 2^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

naja....


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> naja....


Das bild ist schon wieder fast 1 Jahr her wie ich grad sehe mal sehen ob ich ein aktuelles finde^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

najo... net so das wahre^^ da hatte ich bessere in der klasse^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> najo... net so das wahre^^ da hatte ich bessere in der klasse^^


beweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

jo ich hatte auch nur häßiche wiebe in der klasse aber ich gehe ja nichtmehr schhule und in der jetzigen ausbildungsschule sind halt keinee frauen xD


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo ich hatte auch nur häßiche wiebe in der klasse aber ich gehe ja nichtmehr schhule und in der jetzigen ausbildungsschule sind halt keinee frauen xD


Du stehst doch ehnur auf japanische schul,ädchen^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> beweise
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



grml. soll cih jetzt noch die cd mit den fotos von der abschluss reise suchn?-.-


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

jo die kommen aber irgendwie net zu mir......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MITLEID BITTE!


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo die kommen aber irgendwie net zu mir......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tja die mögn dich halt net^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> grml. soll cih jetzt noch die cd mit den fotos von der abschluss reise suchn?-.-


öhm ja
@ Kamui: du armer...

Ne scheiße neue hab ich net^^ Nur noch von meiner freundin


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

post die^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne scheiße neue hab ich net^^ Nur noch von meiner freundin



ha genau zeig ma eins von deiner freundin^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ha genau zeig ma eins von deiner freundin^^


Haste doch gestern abend gesehen o.O


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haste doch gestern abend gesehen o.O



neee

glaub net... egal her damit^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

reizügigere fotos zum trainieren bitte^^ ne scherz sowas würde ich nicht machen das wäre irgendwie krank 
und auch nicht nett dir gegenüber bzw deiner freundin^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> reizügigere fotos zum trainieren bitte^^ ne scherz sowas würde ich nicht machen das wäre irgendwie krank
> und auch nicht nett dir gegenüber bzw deiner freundin^^


Öhem das wäre vllt. mein Ende. hab zwar noch ne menge bilder aber was wollt ihr damit?

@ Manoroth: blätter ein paar seiten zurück da siehste sie o.O


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem das wäre vllt. mein Ende. hab zwar noch ne menge bilder aber was wollt ihr damit?
> 
> @ Manoroth: blätter ein paar seiten zurück da siehste sie o.O



neee kb.. post einfach 2-3^^

ich such dafür n paar gescheite von welchen aus meiner klasse^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> neee kb.. post einfach 2-3^^


wir wärs von deiner freundin ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> wir wärs von deiner freundin ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab atm keine^^ sonst gerne^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zufrieden endlich meine güte^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

ah jaa^^ ok bin am gescheite bilder suchn^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ah jaa^^ ok bin am gescheite bilder suchn^^


am besten soviele das wir die ganze nacht diskuttieren können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kamui du kannst auch noch posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

jo ich nzeig euch mal eine gute freundin von mir^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo ich nzeig euch mal eine gute freundin von mir^^


wie gut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=6...02780880zg7.jpg


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=6...02780880zg7.jpg


nice...
wie alt issn die? o.O Ich will mich net irren wie bei Crack gestern^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

schlechtes bild^^ will ma n bisserl schönere aufnahme hab kb wider photoshop vorzu krahmen um des zu bearbeiten^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schlechtes bild^^ will ma n bisserl schönere aufnahme hab kb wider photoshop vorzu krahmen um des zu bearbeiten^^


Post du mal welche von deinen kameradinnen also^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

die ist 15 und heißt karo xD


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

15... die sehen alle älter aus als sie sind^^
Ich kann keine mehr posten xD der rest ist bissel freizügiger^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Post du mal welche von deinen kameradinnen also^^



hey bin am suchen... durchsuch du ma so 200 fotos-.-


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey bin am suchen... durchsuch du ma so 200 fotos-.-


Post irgendwelche^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 15... die sehen alle älter aus als sie sind^^
> Ich kann keine mehr posten xD der rest ist bissel freizügiger^^



hätt ich zwar nix gegen aba deine freundin hätt wohl net so spass dran^^ also lass es lieber^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hätt ich zwar nix gegen aba deine freundin hätt wohl net so spass dran^^ also lass es lieber^^


joa ich post auch Bilder von ihr vom Sommer... ist klar ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> joa ich post auch Bilder von ihr vom Sommer... ist klar ne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



why net?^^ die die cih poste sind alle vom sommer beim abschluss lager in italien^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> why net?^^ die die cih poste sind alle vom sommer beim abschluss lager in italien^^


ja gut... die werden aber wohl kaum freizügig rumlaufen zb nur im Bikini?...^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ja gut... die werden aber wohl kaum freizügig rumlaufen zb nur im Bikini?...^^



hat auch welche aba keine gescheiten^^ und is doch egal.. deine freundin läuft ja zum beispiel auch im schwimmbad etc im bikini rum... also wirds ihr kaum peinlich sien wenn se auch in der öffentlichkeit so rumwuselt^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hat auch welche aba keine gescheiten^^ und is doch egal.. deine freundin läuft ja zum beispiel auch im schwimmbad etc im bikini rum... also wirds ihr kaum peinlich sien wenn se auch in der öffentlichkeit so rumwuselt^^


Ja aber wenn sie reagiert das ich mal einfach so im Internet wo jeder 5. nen Notgeiler Typ sein könnte....Nein das lass ich.
So ende^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn sie reagiert das ich mal einfach so im Internet wo jeder 5. nen Notgeiler Typ ist.....Nein das lass ich.
> So ende^^



oder haste sie gerade an der strippe? kannst se sonst ja fragn^^ (wolltest ihr doch anrufen oder?)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

sie wird sicher JA sagen xD


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> oder haste sie gerade an der strippe? kannst se sonst ja fragn^^ (wolltest ihr doch anrufen oder?)


Ich wollte anrufen, hab aber ihre neue festnetznummer net so ein scheiß^^ und ihr handy ist aus.

Und das sie JA sagt ist wohl unwahrscheinlich ....


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wollte anrufen, hab aber ihre neue festnetznummer net so ein scheiß^^ und ihr handy ist aus.
> 
> Und das sie JA sagt ist wohl unwahrscheinlich ....



who knows?^^ ev hat sie ja ne... spezielle neigung von der du noch nix weisst^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> who knows?^^ ev hat sie ja ne... spezielle neigung von der du noch nix weisst^^


Hmm
Ich kenne sie seit 10 jahren, ich bin mit ihr seit 6 monaten zusammen...
ich glaube eher net^^

Wo bleiben deine Bilder manoroth?


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm
> Ich kenne sie seit 10 jahren, ich bin mit ihr seit 6 monaten zusammen...
> ich glaube eher net^^
> 
> Wo bleiben deine Bilder manoroth?



hey meine eltern kennen mich seit 19 bald 20 jahren... die ham kp was ich wo genau so mache^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey meine eltern kennen mich seit 19 bald 20 jahren... die ham kp was ich wo genau so mache^^


Eltern....
Ich kenne sie seit 10 jahren und sie kam immer bei problemen als erstes zu mir... ich glaube kaum das ich da kaum etwas nicht weiß^^
Und ich glaub auch net, das sie sich gerne im internet sehen lassen will nur im Bikini xD


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

na dann is ja jut^^ also bilder kommen gleich^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na dann is ja jut^^ also bilder kommen gleich^^


Wir sind alle gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

augenmit sekundenkleber zumach xD^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> augenmit sekundenkleber zumach xD^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das war gemein


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

soo is am hoch laden

sry musste sie noch n bisserl bearbeiten... waren viel zu hell/dunkel-.-


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> soo is am hoch laden
> 
> sry musste sie noch n bisserl bearbeiten... waren viel zu hell/dunkel-.-


Bearbeitungsfreak^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bearbeitungsfreak^^



jo sry bin n perfektionist^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

sooo zuerst kommt n klassenfoto^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

*spannung*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

*trommelwirbel*


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Warum immer so riesige Bilder? mit wasnimmsten du die auf? ^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum immer so riesige Bilder? mit wasnimmsten du die auf? ^^



mit meiner digicam^^ aba si doch gut dann kannste dir jedes gesciht gemütlich betrachten


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mit meiner digicam^^ aba si doch gut dann kannste dir jedes gesciht gemütlich betrachten


Also deine ex kameradinnen sind ja nicht grad mit ihren ausschnitt zimperlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also deine ex kameradinnen sind ja nicht grad mit ihren ausschnitt zimperlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is doch nett^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is doch nett^^


Naja die eine hat ihr top da gaaanz schön weit runterhängen xD
@ das übermir: hmm nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

joa nette truppe ist das


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

sooo und jetzt the last one









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

bauchfrei sieht immer gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

wollter ma schweizer hip hop höhren?^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wollter ma schweizer hip hop höhren?^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hahahahahaha


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

nein?^^ ich kann auchc schweier hipphop: grüatzi 8und halloo alta gansger willst amol an käs? da käs ist voim geißen peter du almöhi *joodel* jodel* jo bergnuttenpuff!


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

sooooo

also zuerst ma eins auf "schwiizerdütsch"^^







soo und jetzt noch eins auf rätoromanisch (seltenste sprache der welt)


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> nein?^^ ich kann auchc schweier hipphop: grüatzi 8und halloo alta gansger willst amol an käs? da käs ist voim geißen peter du almöhi *joodel* jodel* jo bergnuttenpuff!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War nicht Heidi schweizer rap?^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

höhre praktisch kein hip hop aba die 2 lieder sind ganz ok^^

und nein kamui solchen schweizer hip hop gibts sogut wie net (oder gar net^^)


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

ich weiß schon warum Eminem der beste war....


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich weiß schon warum Eminem der beste war....



und why?^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und why?^^


Hallo`? das da ist so ein scheiß^^
Eminem hatten jedenfalls noch vernünftige texte

aber der typ gehört in jede vitrine 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

kein bild


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

ich mag gimma^^ der verarscht raper mit hip hop^^ das is doch ma was^^ und ausserdem... verstehste überhaupt was?^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> kein bild



wo kein bild?


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

http://www.kultboy.com/redakteur/45/


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.kultboy.com/redakteur/45/



aha und was is mit dem?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

llooool der heinrich


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aha und was is mit dem?^^


Vergleich mal heute und damals


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

sry heinrich falls du das lesen sollest ich mag dich wirklich gerne aber auf dem foto siehst du aus wie ein VollHans


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> sry heinrich falls du das lesen sollest ich mag dich wirklich gerne aber auf dem foto siehst du aus wie ein VollHans


Hatte letztens ein Bild da hatte er schnurrbart^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

hey kamui hast noch gar keinen kommi gegeben zu den 2 mädls die cih da gepostet habe^^ (waren da übrigens 15)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

jo ganz nette mädchen habe ich ja gesagt^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey kamui hast noch gar keinen kommi gegeben zu den 2 mädls die cih da gepostet habe^^ (waren da übrigens 15)


die sehen auch aus als wären sie 17 ^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

hier noch n raper aus der französisch sprechenden schweiz


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

hmm langsam lässt der koffeein nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> die sehen auch aus als wären sie 17 ^^



heute sind se 18 und ham sich iwie net gross verändert^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> heute sind se 18 und ham sich iwie net gross verändert^^


Außer das sie alle freunde haben o.O?


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> hmm langsam lässt der koffeein nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na dann sorg für nachschub^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na dann sorg für nachschub^^


trocken schmeckt das net und ich mach jetzt keine kaffeemaschine oder so an


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Außer das sie alle freunde haben o.O?



hmmm ne sind glaub cih atm single... bei einer bin cih mir net sicher aba eine is single (die dunkelhaarige)


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

was haltet ihr von dem andern raper?


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hmmm ne sind glaub cih atm single... bei einer bin cih mir net sicher aba eine is single (die dunkelhaarige)


Dann mach dich ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann mach dich ran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nene hab da wen anderen im blick


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nene hab da wen anderen im blick


gibtsen Bild? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



YEAAAAH die seite 2100 ERÖFFNET *danche*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

haste kienen löskaffe???


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> haste kienen löskaffe???


öhm nein. ich hab hier aber im zimmer ne menge alkohol stehen xD


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> öhm nein. ich hab hier aber im zimmer ne menge alkohol stehen xD



das geht auch^^ aba net zu viel sonst biste weg^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das geht auch^^ aba net zu viel sonst biste weg^^


denkst du ich fass den jetzt um fast 2.00 uhr an?


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

also habter jetzt was verstanden vom ersten raper? der der auf schwiizerdeutsch gerappt hat?

und was haltet ihr von dem letzten?^^

und wie findet ihr rätoromanisch?^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

A,b,c) Scheiße so^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

erste habe ich inhaltlich verstanden. zweoite einfach nur scheisse dritte geiler beat


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> denkst du ich fass den jetzt um fast 2.00 uhr an?



why net?^^ oder ne kipp den morgn mit deiner freundin dann habter schonma ne weile zu tun (je nachdem wie viel ihr vertragt^^) und dann kommen euch die ideen wie von selbst was ihr jetzt machen könntet^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> why net?^^ oder ne kipp den morgn mit deiner freundin dann habter schonma ne weile zu tun (je nachdem wie viel ihr vertragt^^) und dann kommen euch die ideen wie von selbst was ihr jetzt machen könntet^^


ich frag mich grad an was du da denkst ....


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> erste habe ich inhaltlich verstanden. zweoite einfach nur scheisse dritte geiler beat



hey^^ ich mag liricas analas^^

mom hier is nochma n besseres lied von ihnen


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich frag mich grad an was du da denkst ....



an nix spezielles^^ aba etwas is super... du lernst in die richtige richtung zu denken^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> an nix spezielles^^ aba etwas is super... du lernst in die richtige richtung zu denken^^


Ich sags mal so: Es gab da im September so ne woche... da war nur sie und ich bei mir zuhause...
oh man wieder zuviel gesagt :/


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so: Es gab da im September so ne woche... da war nur sie und ich bei mir zuhause...
> oh man wieder zuviel gesagt :/



klingt doll.. erzähln se mehr^^ nene kann mir schon denken was da so abging^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> klingt doll.. erzähln se mehr^^ nene kann mir schon denken was da so abging^^


du musst mich net mit Sie anreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


abging.... was fürn wortspiel haha


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> du musst mich net mit Sie anreden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



i know hatte aba gerade lust dazu^^

und das war absichtlich so zweideutig^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> i know hatte aba gerade lust dazu^^
> 
> und das war absichtlich so zweideutig^^


^^
Außerdem wäre das morgen schön doof wenn meine mutter zuhause ist ~~


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

Saugeiles lied ey!


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Saugeiles lied ey!



welches? das letzte?^^ ich liebe rätoromanisch^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

n diie sprache versteht mana ja net das ist irgendwie JUGO und swizerdütsch gemixed

und ja das letzte^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ^^
> Außerdem wäre das morgen schön doof wenn meine mutter zuhause ist ~~



najo geht schon müsst nur etwas leise sein, musik an und türe zu^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> welches? das letzte?^^ ich liebe rätoromanisch^^


ich liebe auch meine freundin und mache keinlied draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> najo geht schon müsst nur etwas leise sein, musik an und türe zu^^


leise... WUHAHAHAHA *tot lach*


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> n diie sprache versteht mana ja net das ist irgendwie JUGO und swizerdütsch gemixed
> 
> und ja das letzte^^



nee das is rätoromanisch und die sprache gibts schon so 500 jahre^^ aba heut zutage können leider nur cnoh so 200 leute weltweit die sprache wirklich sprechen udn schreiben


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> leise... WUHAHAHAHA *tot lach*



hey es geht^^ aba is relativ anstrengend^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey es geht^^ aba is relativ anstrengend^^


da hat wer erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

wir sind 3 leute und haben schon fast 10 seiten vollgespammt ~~ da werden die anderen aber gukcen xD


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

musst das nur ein mal so betreiben^^ sonst schau cih das meine eltern weg sind^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> musst das nur ein mal so betreiben^^ sonst schau cih das meine eltern weg sind^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ruhig schatz ruhig net so laut, (dB messer dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

dB?


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Dezibel


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

dann will ich ein Hund messer


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


er meinte ja, leise...


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

naja das gute is, ich hab beinahe immer meine stereo anlage ziemlich laut (so 90 db) und dann geht des schon^^ da muss man dann auch net allzu leise sein


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> naja das gute is, ich hab beinahe immer meine stereo anlage ziemlich laut (so 90 db) und dann geht des schon^^ da muss man dann auch net allzu leise sein


ach hast du es toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine stereoanlage hat das prob das sie nicht mehr lauter zustellen ist^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ach hast du es toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei meiner ginge ncoh mehr^^ hab 2 200 watt boxen und immer bass auf max. da scheppern sogar die teller n stock tiefer^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bei meiner ginge ncoh mehr^^ hab 2 200 watt boxen und immer bass auf max. da scheppern sogar die teller n stock tiefer^^


so hört keiner was^^ 
kannste ja jeden tag eine anschleppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich horch nun meiner matratze zu und werd schlafen, mir tut der kopf weh


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

gn8


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> so hört keiner was^^
> kannste ja jeden tag eine anschleppen
> 
> 
> ...



du verlässt mich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gn8 bis morgen^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

kamui noch da?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

hey Max ich hab noch lustauf eeinen kleinen anime film bevor ich heia bubu kannst du mir einne empfehlen? habe noch nichts ausser prinzessin monoke das wandelnde schloss chihros reise Die letzten glühwürmchen und 5 zentimeter pro sekunde gesehen. und ja sollte deutsch sein


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

jo sicher bin ich da


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> hey Max ich hab noch lustauf eeinen kleinen anime film bevor ich heia bubu kannst du mir einne empfehlen? habe noch nichts ausser prinzessin monoke das wandelnde schloss chihros reise Die letzten glühwürmchen und 5 zentimeter pro sekunde gesehen. und ja sollte deutsch sein



?????



hier ncoh n geiles lied^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

was sol das fragezeichen die frage war doch deutlich


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

wie kommste auf max?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

Max mustermann


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

und animes auf deutsch... reicht auch deutscher untertitel?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

solange es ein geiler film ist und die synchro gut ist geht das auch bei den meisten japaannisch synchs sind so piepstimmen


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

îch schau ma was cih dir so empfehlen kann^^ mom


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

aaaaalllssooo

ich habe dir ma folgendes

vampire hunter D

hier gehts um nen halbvampir der n anderen vampir jagd (ma ganz grob^^) ich persönlich mag ihn sehr gerne


Lupin III

hier hats diverse filme und finde alle sehr gut. es geht um nen meisterdieb (ebn den lupin^^) und ist mehr ne komödie aba sehr zu empfehlen


comboy bebop

einer meiner lieblinge (die serie finde cih n bisserl besser^^) kopfgeldjäger verursachen einigen tumult (auch wider eher ne komödie aba mit nem seeehr eigenen style)


AKIRA n klassiker den jeder anime fan mal gesehn habe sollte


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

sollten alle auf deutsch sein


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

akira höhrt sich ja mal geil an


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> akira höhrt sich ja mal geil an



er IST geil^^ hab den film so 3-4 mal gesehn^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

ich glaub den kucke ich mir jetzt aan muss aber kaffe machen xD


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich glaub den kucke ich mir jetzt aan muss aber kaffe machen xD



gute idee weil seine story ist net ganz ohne^^ musst dich schon n bisserl konzentriern um die zu kapiern


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

jo aber am komplexesten von der sory ist immer noch serial experiments lain recht crazy das


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo aber am komplexesten von der sory ist immer noch serial experiments lain recht crazy das



da hab cih ma angefangn zu schaun

bin aba nach den ersten 2 folgen wider back auf ne andere serie^^ bin atm 4 stück am schaun (bleach, naruto und op net dazugerechnet)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

naruto mag ich net.. irgendwie so kiddy lilke ninja pew pew

aber lain ist gar nicht schlecht das ist verdammt psycho

edit: hmm hab ihr immernoch den hammer leigen mit dem ich jmandes fahrad zusammenkloppen wollte aber jettzt erscheint mir das als recht kack idee, btw haben mich hute 3 schwarze gefragt o ich drogen will ich bin doch kein junkie


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

schonma das hier angesehn?^^  FLCL


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

ne hat das nur annagramme?


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

FLCL steht für furi kuri (japanisch "fuli culi") und das teil ist einfach nur total wirr und kommplett durchgeknallt... ich liebe die serie^^

da liegste echt jede folge am boden vor lachen^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

wiesoo gehen die akira live streams net?


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

hmm dam sind indem fall down... musste dln oder was anderes schaun...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

ok dann kucke ich akira n ander mal will jetzt kucken und net in ner stunde xD 

dan sehe ich mir diesen vampire hunter mal an glaube ich


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

vampire hunter d geht den hab ich ausprobiert

die andern ka... musste selber schaun^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

jo die anderen gehen net du empfiehlsst mir nur kapuute sachen tzz tzz


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

soo cih bin auch ma weg

muss morgn um 9 aufstehn da is n bisserl schlaf von vorteil^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

ok schlaf gut^^

selbst für einen Dunpeal ist er viel zu stark, ist er vielleicht der Sohn des Vampir Königs? 

best spoiler ever loool


----------



## Crackmack (24. November 2008)

N`abend


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Gutn abend verehrte mitschwärmer

Crack komm ma ICQ!


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

jutn abend


----------



## Crackmack (24. November 2008)

Ich bin ja drin o.O


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich bin ja drin o.O


Bei mir bist du offline o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich bin ja drin o.O


dieser satz wird dir mindestens noch einma im leben begegnen :>


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dieser satz wird dir mindestens noch einma im leben begegnen :>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genau das hab ich auch gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (24. November 2008)

du bist bei mir off xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Crackmack schrieb:


> du bist bei mir off xD


bei mir seid ihr beide off


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dieser satz wird dir mindestens noch einma im leben begegnen :>



omg jetzt fangt ihr schon wider mit solchen zweideutigen sachn an^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> omg jetzt fangt ihr schon wider mit solchen zweideutigen sachn an^^


Wir sind aber net so wie Kamui und sein toller link, brille will ihn net angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

bei mir sind auch beide off^^

ah ne crack is gerade on gekommn^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir sind aber net so wie Kamui und sein toller link, brille will ihn net angucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso sollte ich auch... 
die wiki beschreibung hat mir egtl gereicht


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bei mir sind auch beide off^^
> 
> ah ne crack is gerade on gekommn^^


Give me your ICQ nummer^^
CRACK? bekommst du meine narichten?


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=M...sort_order=desc
DICKES FETTES GZ BRILLE!


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=M...sort_order=desc
> DICKES FETTES GZ BRILLE!


joa.... dange =P
(so wie du spammst biste auch bald da xD)


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa.... dange =P
> (so wie du spammst biste auch bald da xD)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na das hoff ich doch wohl^^


----------



## Crackmack (24. November 2008)

wtf ich kann im icq grad gar nix machen o.O


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

So crack gleic kommt ne freundschaftsanfrage von meinen alten acc. (wo 150 leute in der liste sind oder so^^)


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

bei mir seid ihr immer abwechselnd on/off o_O


----------



## Crackmack (24. November 2008)

Wer is Hawk?^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei mir seid ihr immer abwechselnd on/off o_O


Ich switche zwischen meinen 5 acc.s hin und her...^^nur 2 gehen o.O Der jetzige und mein ältester acc.


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Brille? Von dir fehlt als EINZIGEr nochen bild, wo bleibten das hä?


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille? Von dir fehlt als EINZIGEr nochen bild, wo bleibten das hä?


hab ich je gesagt, dass ich eins poste? o_O


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

genau brille^^ bild her^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab ich je gesagt, dass ich eins poste? o_O


Nein hat mano auch net^^ trotzdem hat ers getan also nun du auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crack wird nun ein paar minuten nicht da sein *hust*


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. November 2008)

Picks picks puff


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Crack wird nun ein paar minuten nicht da sein *hust*



und why?^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und why?^^


Erinnerst du dich noch so zufällig an Kamuis Link?^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erinnerst du dich noch so zufällig an Kamuis Link?^^



ah isser am trainiern`?^^


wie war eigentlich dein tag mit deiner freundin?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Picks picks puff


hmm wat?


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ah isser am trainiern`?^^
> 
> 
> wie war eigentlich dein tag mit deiner freundin?^^


1. Denke schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Beschissen hab sie net mal gesehen :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. November 2008)

Ihr macht bumm *gg*


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2. Beschissen hab sie net mal gesehen :/



wtf? wiso n des? dachte die kommt um 11?


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wtf? wiso n des? dachte die kommt um 11?


das dachte Ich auch^^
sie war erst einkaufen mit ihren vater, und dann kam sie net :/ Ha´s, lernen etc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (24. November 2008)

OMFG, das updaten von der Herr der Ringe online dauert einfach nur STUNDEN!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (24. November 2008)

Boa meine beschissene hamstermühle ich schau mir das vid morgen auf dem laptop an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> das dachte Ich auch^^
> sie war erst einkaufen mit ihren vater, und dann kam sie net :/ Ha´s, lernen etc
> 
> 
> ...



das is übel^^ naja bald is weekend^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. November 2008)

So... schon wieder kein Schnee...


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das is übel^^ naja bald is weekend^^


Naja ich kanns verstehen. Sie will ärztin werden und was brauch man als Ärztin? Super Noten


----------



## Crackmack (24. November 2008)

joa der schnee is weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> So... schon wieder kein Schnee...



haha bei mir hats letzte nacht wider kräftig geschneit^^


----------



## Crackmack (24. November 2008)

Äztin da musst aber gut aufpassen o.O


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja ich kanns verstehen. Sie will ärztin werden und was brauch man als Ärztin? Super Noten



jo 

na dann wünsch cih ihr ma glück das sies schafft^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> So... schon wieder kein Schnee...


Bei uns hats derbe geschneit die nacht und es schneit immer noch

@ Crack jaja und neben gibtsen paar reibungen xD


----------



## Hirsi325 (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> haha bei mir hats letzte nacht wider kräftig geschneit^^



Bei uns schneits seit ungefähr 18:00 und es ist noch kein ende in sicht^^


Btw ist es eigentlich sehr böse NICHT zwischen 21:00 und 6:00 zu posten?


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja ich kanns verstehen. Sie will ärztin werden und was brauch man als Ärztin? Super Noten


jap.
brauchst 1.4 im abi, dann machste numerus clausus, 
wenn du chirurg werden willst noch common trunk und special trunk soweit ich weiss


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Äztin da musst aber gut aufpassen o.O


Wieso? o.O


----------



## Himmelskrieger (24. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> joa der schnee is weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wie kann man sich darüber nur freuen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schnee...wunderschön!


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Btw ist es eigentlich sehr böse NICHT zwischen 21:00 und 6:00 zu posten?



jup das is ne tot sünde. da kommste direkt in die hölle


----------



## Crackmack (24. November 2008)

why wohl? Patienten *hust*


----------



## Crackmack (24. November 2008)

Ich hasse schnee 

ich mags lieber warm und dunkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> why wohl? Patienten *hust*



jo ne die geht dann allen patienten an die wäsche^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> why wohl? Patienten *hust*


was hastn du bitte für vorstellungen? die nasty nurses aus deinen träumen sind keine echten ärztinnen =P


----------



## Crackmack (24. November 2008)

Ich treum von anderen mädchen *hust*


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich treum von anderen mädchen *hust*



zum beispiel?


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> why wohl? Patienten *hust*


*hust*rollenspiele*hust*
Ne ...
^^


----------



## Crackmack (24. November 2008)

tjaaa du hätest am samstag dabei seien sollen manoroth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> tjaaa du hätest am samstag dabei seien sollen manoroth
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


War er doch auch oder? hmm
naja wenn nicht post ich das bild^^ musst nur paar seiten vorblättern xD


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> tjaaa du hätest am samstag dabei seien sollen manoroth
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


egal her mit nem bild or something


----------



## Crackmack (24. November 2008)

Ahhh ich leg dich um wen das machst o.O


----------



## Crackmack (24. November 2008)

Doppelpost-.-


----------



## Crackmack (24. November 2008)

wen ich schnell wäre könnt ich die bilder noch rauseditieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (24. November 2008)

güne briulle du sack poste ein bild alle haben das gemacht.

achja bin nun auch da^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

@ über mir : wer bisten du?


----------



## Crackmack (24. November 2008)

Wer bist du?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> güne briulle du sack poste ein bild alle haben das gemacht.
> 
> achja bin nun auch da^^


wer/was bistn du bidde?


----------



## Crackmack (24. November 2008)

Ich denke mal das is trolli o.O


----------



## Crackmack (24. November 2008)

Das is selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das is selor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn ich mir die verläufe von dem angucke... würde zwar durch den einen post zu selor passen, aber nicht zu seiner üblichen schreibweise...


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

huch?`n neuer schwärmer? oder n alter mit neuem acc? was bisn du "Ich Buch"?


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> huch?`n neuer schwärmer? oder n alter mit neuem acc? was bisn du "Ich Buch"?


ich wette, das ist kamui =P


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

kacke, doublepost


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

das wäre möglich...


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

hey leute schreibt ma fleissiger^^ is ja langweilig hier...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

so bin nun auch da.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> so bin nun auch da.


webe xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. November 2008)

Ich bin hier, hab Fallout 3 gespielt...


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> so bin nun auch da.



jutn abend kamui^^ und wie haste vampire hunter d gefunden?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

ich will mich bei radio-wow-szene.de bewerben.


Falls Euer Interesse nun geweckt sein sollte oder immernoch besteht, solltet Ihr folgende Anforderungen mindestens Erfüllen:

- 2MBit DSL Leitung
- 16 Jahre alt
- grundlegendes technisches Verständnis
- Arbeitsbereitschaft
- Gute Aufnahmequalität
- radiotaugliche Stimme
- deutliche Aussprache
- Kreativität
- Musikpool von 500+ radiotauglichen Liedern
- Zeit zwischen 18 und 22 Uhr


Wenn Du nun glaubst, Du passt in unser kompetentes und freundliches Team hinein und hast viel Lust und Zeit Sendungen vorzubereiten und die Hörer zu befriedigen, dann solltest du dich jetzt mit deiner 30 Minuten Sendung, im MP3-Format, bewerben.

Schreibt einfach eine PN mit dem Link zu eurer File an Doc_Hillpower und Kukijiro.

Für Fragen rund um die Bewerbungen könnt ihr zudem unseren IRC Channel im Quakenet besuchen:


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

hm wo isn razl hin


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

ich will mich bei radio-wow-szene.de bewerben.


Falls Euer Interesse nun geweckt sein sollte oder immernoch besteht, solltet Ihr folgende Anforderungen mindestens Erfüllen:

- 2MBit DSL Leitung
- 16 Jahre alt
- grundlegendes technisches Verständnis
- Arbeitsbereitschaft
- Gute Aufnahmequalität
- radiotaugliche Stimme
- deutliche Aussprache
- Kreativität
- Musikpool von 500+ radiotauglichen Liedern
- Zeit zwischen 18 und 22 Uhr


Wenn Du nun glaubst, Du passt in unser kompetentes und freundliches Team hinein und hast viel Lust und Zeit Sendungen vorzubereiten und die Hörer zu befriedigen, dann solltest du dich jetzt mit deiner 30 Minuten Sendung, im MP3-Format, bewerben.

Schreibt einfach eine PN mit dem Link zu eurer File an Doc_Hillpower und Kukijiro.

Für Fragen rund um die Bewerbungen könnt ihr zudem unseren IRC Channel im Quakenet besuchen:


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> so bin nun auch da.



jutn abend kamui^^ und wie haste vampire hunter d gefunden?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

wolln die da son psycho wie dich? :>


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

saugeil selten so nen guten film gesehen. ohne viel Hintergrundwissen und linearer story sauviel rasgehohlt aus dem Anime richtig toll

wieso psycho?


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich will mich bei radio-wow-szene.de bewerben.
> 
> 
> Falls Euer Interesse nun geweckt sein sollte oder immernoch besteht, solltet Ihr folgende Anforderungen mindestens Erfüllen:
> ...



na dann hf^^ btw was sehen die als "radiotaugliche lieder" an?^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> saugeil selten so nen guten film gesehen. ohne viel Hintergrundwissen und linearer story sauviel rasgehohlt aus dem Anime richtig toll
> 
> wieso psycho?




ha ich habs doch gesacht der is gut^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na dann hf^^ btw was sehen die als "radiotaugliche lieder" an?^^


lieder, die aufm index stehen sind es wohl nicht, das wars dann aber auch scho oder? xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

ich denke mal kein aggroberlin oder anstössige lieder  wie eisregen etc


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> lieder, die aufm index stehen sind es wohl nicht, das wars dann aber auch scho oder? xD



gut also cih hätte da schonma ne anforderung erfüllt^^ habe so 2k lieder aufm pc^^


----------



## Skatero (24. November 2008)

Hiho ich bin auch mal da!
Hoffe ihr habt mich nicht vermisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hiho ich bin auch mal da!
> Hoffe ihr habt mich nicht vermisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer bistn du bitte? =P


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hoffe ihr habt mich nicht vermisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nene ham wa net nur keine angst^^


----------



## Skatero (24. November 2008)

Hmm ich hasse IE, Firefox und Swisscom.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm ich hasse IE und Firefox.



IE verstehe cih ja aba why Firefox?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> IE verstehe cih ja aba why Firefox?^^


wollte exakt dasselbe fragen >.<


----------



## Skatero (24. November 2008)

Der stürzt die ganze Zeit ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wollte exakt dasselbe fragen >.<



2 deppen der selbe gedanke^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

ich höhre grad radio wow-szene radio und die typen hohle ich locker ein mit meinem talent


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der stürzt die ganze Zeit ab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


is mir noch net passiert... o_O


----------



## Skatero (24. November 2008)

Das dachte sich Brille sicher auch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich höhre grad radio wow-szene radio und die typen hohle ich locker ein mit meinem talent


na dann ma hopphopp und viel glück, radio sendung by kamui wäre bestimmt ma lustig^^


----------



## Skatero (24. November 2008)

Da höre ich lieber chroniX, aber trotzdem viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mag halt WoW nicht.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich höhre grad radio wow-szene radio und die typen hohle ich locker ein mit meinem talent



na dann gib dir mühe und gl^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Da höre ich lieber chroniX, aber trotzdem viel Glück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



chronix aggression? von itunes?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> chronix aggression? von itunes?^^


was is das denn o_O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

ja ich  erfülle auch alle anforderungen irgendwie nur weiß ich nicht was in meine 30 min file soll...


----------



## Skatero (24. November 2008)

Ich höre es über Windows-Sidebar und da gibts Aggro, Metal und Grit.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was is das denn o_O



n metalinetradiosender den man bei itunes höhren kann^^ is mein standart radiosender zusammne mit kinkaardschok^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ja ich  erfülle auch alle anforderungen irgendwie nur weiß ich nicht was in meine 30 min file soll...


du füllst hier abends seiten und weisst net, wie du ne halbe stunde labern sollst???^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

naja aber ich laber nur scheisse und ich muss gut rüberkommen de leuze unterhalten^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

hey brille los jetzt post hier ma n bidl von dir^^ sei net so schüchtern^^


----------



## Skatero (24. November 2008)

Erzähl über dein Leben z.B. das Buffed besser als wow-szene ist. Und sag ihnen auch das Warhammer besser als WoW ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

das stimmt beides aber ich glaube dann mögen sie mich net xD

yay es läuft gerade schnappi


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> yay es läuft gerade schnappi


das ist vll toggolino webradio geeignet o_O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

oh die schwwiene haben peter fox gegen irgende ne metalband doie nicht gut ist geauscht während des songes omg..


----------



## Skatero (24. November 2008)

Hmm dann sag du wurdest empfohlen von Skatero, leidenschaftlichem WAR-Spieler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

oh die schweine haben peter fox gegen irgend ne metalband doe nicht gut ist getauscht während des songes omg..


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

brille? wir warten noch immer auf dein foto^^ los komm schon


----------



## Skatero (24. November 2008)

Wer ist Peter Fox?


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> brille? wir warten noch immer auf dein foto^^ los komm schon


siehe paar(viele) seiten vorher
1. keins aufm pc
2. kb atm au cam
3. es kommt trotzdem iwann xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

peter fox ist der LEAD Sänge von SEEED


----------



## Skatero (24. November 2008)

Dann haben sie eine gute Entscheidung getroffen. *bös lach*


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann haben sie eine gute Entscheidung getroffen. *bös lach*



hey seed machn geile musik 

stehe sonst zwar auch eher auf metal etc aba ab und an is sowas ncoh ganz entspannend


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

das solo album vom peter ist auch ziemlich nice


----------



## Skatero (24. November 2008)

Gut geb dir recht. Kommt drauf an was für eine Metal-Band es war.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

ne schlechte ironmaidn/metallica kopie^^


----------



## Skatero (24. November 2008)

Wenn es eine gute Kopie wäre, wären sie aber besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. November 2008)

Ich gehe mal!
Ich hoff ihr vermisst mich nicht!^^
Gn8 Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

bye gn8


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal!
> Ich hoff ihr vermisst mich nicht!^^
> Gn8 Nachtschwärmer



gn8 bis morgn


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2008)

bin ma halb afk am animes schaun


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2008)

joa und ich bin dann für heute erstma hier weg^^ 

gn8^^


----------



## Slim_Shady (25. November 2008)

Hallo ich Bin der Max und habe Keine freunde Ist einer da?


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

<----- is da


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

keiner mehr da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

MOIN yeah erster

Hiermiet erkläre ich en Thread  für eröffnet


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Hiho hier bin ich wieder.
Wiedermal ganz pünktlich!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
Skatero


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Gutn abend Kamui und der rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (25. November 2008)

N`abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Ach mensch ich werd wohl gleich wieder weggehen^^ ich bin krank!


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Du bezeichnest mich als Rest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du bezeichnest mich als Rest?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Natürlich.


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Tststs...


----------



## Crackmack (25. November 2008)

Hmmm WoW patch 96%-.- und dan noch 3.0 patchen das wird ne lange nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hmmm WoW patch 96%-.- und dan noch 3.0 patchen das wird ne lange nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lang wird die bei mir auch *hust*mit der grippe...


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach mensch ich werd wohl gleich wieder weggehen^^ ich bin krank!


was haste denn?


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was haste denn?


guck mal eins über dir^^


----------



## Crackmack (25. November 2008)

Hmmm hät ich tbc und wotlk noch dazu gekauft wär ich warscheinlich schon fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> guck mal eins über dir^^


tse ich hab 2 secs nach dir gepostet, also sei ruhig =P


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

*in den thread reinschleich und still in ne ecke setz*


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hmmm hät ich tbc und wotlk noch dazu gekauft wär ich warscheinlich schon fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


willst multiboxen oder wieso kaufst dir noch n wow?


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tse ich hab 2 secs nach dir gepostet, also sei ruhig =P





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem ist meine freundin da, also werd ich net lange anwesend sein


----------



## Crackmack (25. November 2008)

psst sag nix falsches seine freundin is auch da *angst hab*


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Zuerst lesen, dann posten! @ Brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Außerdem ist meine freundin da, also werd ich net lange anwesend sein


willste die anstecken? =P


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Außerdem ist meine freundin da, also werd ich net lange anwesend sein



sag ihr n gruss von mir auch wenn cih se net kenne^^


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Dann lassen wir unsere üblichen Gesprächsthemen lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> willste die anstecken? =P


Ich glaube du hattest dabei wieder hintergedanken...
Nein will ich net^^


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> willste die anstecken? =P



klar will er dann können se zusammen im bett liegn^^ so amcht dann kranksein schon beinahe spass^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Zuerst lesen, dann posten! @ Brille


danke, dann lies mal, was ich kurz darauf geschrieben habe... erst lesen, dann posten =P


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

An was du immer denkst...


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sag ihr n gruss von mir auch wenn cih se net kenne^^


lol
*hallo gruß von manoroth** hä?*^^

@ Skatero: so solls ja net sein nur nichts blödes sagen^^


----------



## Crackmack (25. November 2008)

bin ma ne zeit weg Runes of magic testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> klar will er dann können se zusammen im bett liegn^^ so amcht dann kranksein schon beinahe spass^^


OK hiermit sind alle meine hoffnungen auf einen Niveauvollen Thread beendet,


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> danke, dann lies mal, was ich kurz darauf geschrieben habe... erst lesen, dann posten =P


Hättest ja F5 (Mist jetzt hatte ich gerade F5 gedrückt) zuvor drücken können.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hättest ja F5 (Mist jetzt hatte ich gerade F5 gedrückt) zuvor drücken können.


in den sekunden, wo ichs abgeschickt habe, wo es dann die 2 sec's gebraucht hat? ist klar =P


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> OK hiermit sind alle meine hoffnungen auf einen Niveauvollen Thread beendet,



ääähhh hallo? das is der nachtschwärmer.... wenn du niveau willst geh in n wissenschafts forum oder so aba hier biste damit auf jeden fall falsch^^


----------



## Crackmack (25. November 2008)

Zomg in runes of magic kann man brüste vergrössern !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Hast du aber ein lahmes Internet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> in den sekunden, wo ichs abgeschickt habe, wo es dann die 2 sec's gebraucht hat? ist klar =P


Ja klar. geht alles^^


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Zomg in runes of magic kann man brüste vergrössern !!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 hui da freut sich der kleine^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Zomg in runes of magic kann man brüste vergrössern !!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh nein, jetzt werden tausende schönheitschirurgen ihre arbeit verlieren


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Cool, das muss ich auch mal antesten. xD
Aber Werbung ist hier nicht erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Zomg in runes of magic kann man brüste vergrössern !!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Crack, keine drogen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Apropos: kann man im RL auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Mano... jaja früher war das mal niveauvoller und nun? Sind wir bei Sechs gelandet^^


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Auch ein Gruss von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Mano... jaja früher war das mal niveauvoller und nun? Sind wir bei Sechs gelandet^^


entweder bei s*x oder bei 2112


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Auch ein Gruss von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok wer hat noch nicht wer will nochmal ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Crack, keine drogen mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aba hat doch was wahres mit dem anstecken^^ komm gibs zu^^


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> entweder bei s*x oder bei 2112


ich wollte es nicht sooo deutlich ausdrücken^^


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok wer hat noch nicht wer will nochmal ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<---- will ncohma^^ nochma n gruss und schonma im vorraus gute besserung an euch beide falls sies auch ncoh bekommt^^


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aba hat doch was wahres mit dem anstecken^^ komm gibs zu^^


Hmm wie wär es mal mit NEIN? ich steck doch net leute freiwillig an o.O


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2008)

Hier von mir auch nochn Gruß!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich wollte es nicht sooo deutlich ausdrücken^^


lieber direkt, als so ne umschreibung wie in den grundschulsachbüchern "wenn mami und papi sich ganz doll liebhaben" =P


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

So für jeden gruß zahlt ihr mir nun 5 euro!


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm wie wär es mal mit NEIN? ich steck doch net leute freiwillig an o.O



wiso net? is doch lustig^^ dann habter nochma ne gemeinsamkeit^^


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> lieber direkt, als so ne umschreibung wie in den grundschulsachbüchern "wenn mami und papi sich ganz doll liebhaben" =P


Also wenn das Bienchen....^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

soviel geld habe ich nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> soviel geld habe ich nicht.


bezahl in mineralien


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso net? is doch lustig^^ dann habter nochma ne gemeinsamkeit^^


och bitte mano...
jetzt wirds echt unterirdisch^^


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

5 Euro? Ok dann bitte dein Bankkontonummer oder die Adresse.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> 5 Euro? Ok dann bitte dein Bankkontonummer oder die Adresse.


Rofl^^
Die post ich auch unbekannten leuten.
Mom mal von Selor, Brille und DIR fehlt noche bild, her damit!


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> och bitte mano...
> jetzt wirds echt unterirdisch^^



tz nich nie was von sarkasmuss gehört?^^


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Von mir?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tz nich nie was von sarkasmuss gehört?^^


Joa genau bei dir passt das ja soooo super. 
Und nein , ich will sie wirklich net anstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja Skatero von DIR!


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mom mal von Selor, Brille und DIR fehlt noche bild, her damit!



ha genau... FOTOS HER!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa genau bei dir passt das ja soooo super.
> Und nein , ich will sie wirklich net anstecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das sagen sie alle...


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das sagen sie alle...


brille, warum hast du keine freundin eigentlich *unschuldiger themenwechsel von mir zu ihm*


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa genau bei dir passt das ja soooo super.
> Und nein , ich will sie wirklich net anstecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is mir schon klar das du se net anstecken willst^^ hast sie ja hoffentlich gerne und dann will man meistens net unbedingt das der andere krank is/wird what ever^^


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Man kann nie wissen...


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is mir schon klar das du se net anstecken willst^^ hast sie ja hoffentlich gerne und dann will man meistens net unbedingt das der andere krank is/wird what ever^^


sagen wir es so....
ich hab sie seeehr gerne, und das sie krank wird von mir, ne danke^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> brille, warum hast du keine freundin eigentlich *unschuldiger themenwechsel von mir zu ihm*


hab ich vor kurzem erst gepostet...


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab ich vor kurzem erst gepostet...


post nochmal, ich kann mir doch net alles merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> post nochmal, ich kann mir doch net alles merken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm... nein, ich will nicht, dass wir so das thema wechseln =P


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

ih holhe mir jetzt ein Pudding


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

_Jop post mal_ Hier(den Link anklicken) ist eines von mir.


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab ich vor kurzem erst gepostet...



hab das net mitbekommn.. aba lass mcih raten... du hast sie in die luft gejagt oder?


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm... nein, ich will nicht, dass wir so das thema wechseln =P


Aber ich will das, sonst kommt ihr noch mit mehr zweideutigekeiten ^^


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> _Jop post mal_ Hier(den Link anklicken) ist eines von mir.


toller link^^


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ih holhe mir jetzt ein Pudding



bring mir auch einen^^ mag pudding^^


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> toller link^^


Du meinst das Foto?


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bring mir auch einen^^ mag pudding^^


anscheinend magst du auch andere sachen außer pudding ^^


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber ich will das, sonst kommt ihr noch mit mehr zweideutigekeiten ^^



eindeutig zweideutig? kannste ham^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

schoko pudding mit sahne!!


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du meinst das Foto?


jop, besonders da es so schön dich zeigt. jap


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> anscheinend magst du auch andere sachen außer pudding ^^


o_O


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Und wer kommt wieder mit den Zweideutigkeiten?!


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> anscheinend magst du auch andere sachen außer pudding ^^



ich mag alles was lecker is und/oder spass macht^^


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> eindeutig zweideutig? kannste ham^^


ach das ist doch nun alles aufgebraucht, ihr habt eh net mehr davon also^^


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und wer kommt wieder mit den Zweideutigkeiten?!


Wieso? Das war eine anspielung auf seine Anime liebhaberei


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> anscheinend magst du auch andere sachen außer pudding ^^






Skatero schrieb:


> Und wer kommt wieder mit den Zweideutigkeiten?!


*skatero recht geb*


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? Das war eine anspielung auf seine Anime liebhaberei



jo sag icha cuh immer^^


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? Das war eine anspielung auf seine Anime liebhaberei


H*****? schon wieder sehr zweideutig!


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> H***** schon wieder sehr zweideutig!


Wieso hä? Er mag doch animes o.O oder mano?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

was habt ihr immer mit euren puddingen^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> was habt ihr immer mit euren puddingen^^


wieso mehrzahl?


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Lol, du wolltest doch Pudding holen.


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

haste ihr jetzt nochma n gruss von mir gesacht? udn schonma vorsorglich gute besserung gewünscht`?(iwann wird se schon noch krank werdn^^)

und übrigens: solange du sie nur mit ner kleinen grippe ansteckst ists ja net so tragisch^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> was habt ihr immer mit euren puddingen^^


dazu äussere ich mich nicht!


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> haste ihr jetzt nochma n gruss von mir gesacht? udn schonma vorsorglich gute besserung gewünscht`?(iwann wird se schon noch krank werdn^^)
> 
> und übrigens: solange du sie nur mit ner kleinen grippe ansteckst ists ja net so tragisch^^


1. Jaja sie liest das mti und lacht grad^^
2. boah mano^^ du denkst echt sofort nur an das eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja da es zweideutig ist egal^^


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso hä? Er mag doch animes o.O oder mano?



jo cih mag schon animes aba man knnte es schon falsch verstehn so wie du das geschriebn hast^^ aba iwie is eigentlich alles zweideutig wenn man genug fantasie hat^^


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso hä? Er mag doch animes o.O oder mano?


He**** ist auch Anime!


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo cih mag schon animes aba man knnte es schon falsch verstehn so wie du das geschriebn hast^^ aba iwie is eigentlich alles zweideutig wenn man genug fantasie hat^^


Wieso? Wenn du Pudding mögen tust, tust du 100% noch andere sachen und dabei hab ich an deine komische animefreaksein gedacht^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2008)

*murmel* Wenigstens geht das Foto unter...


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> He**** ist auch Anime!


Ich rede aber vn der Anime Seite die er mir mal geschickt hat da wo naruto und so ein crap ist^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Selor schrieb:


> *murmel* Wenigstens geht das Foto unter...


*aud die nächste seite hol*


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> *murmel* Wenigstens geht das Foto unter...


wad wo?


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> *aud die nächste seite hol*


brille das war gemein! 
Sowas macht man net, schäm dich^^


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Selor schrieb:


> *murmel* Wenigstens geht das  Foto *NICHT* unter...


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Jaja sie liest das mti und lacht grad^^
> 2. boah mano^^ du denkst echt sofort nur an das eine
> 
> 
> ...



was? wie? wo? gibt ja net nur krankheiten welche man SO verbreitet... iwelche lustigen magendarm geschichten zum  beispiel sind wesentlich schlimmer als grippe (meiner meinung nach^^) jettzt hast du wider in DIE richtung gedacht^^ aba find cih gut das du auch langsam in die richtung denkst^^ ich sehe schon, die gespräche mit uns tun dir gut^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> *aud die nächste seite hol*



Scheiße... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

skatero... wie war das nochma vorhin mit f5?? =P


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was? wie? wo? gibt ja net nur krankheiten welche man SO verbreitet... iwelche lustigen magendarm geschichten zum  beispiel sind wesentlich schlimmer als grippe (meiner meinung nach^^) jettzt hast du wider in DIE richtung gedacht^^ aba find cih gut das du auch langsam in die richtung denkst^^ ich sehe schon, die gespräche mit uns tun dir gut^^


als ob DU, besonders DU, an was anderes gedacht hast^^
und nein ich denke wie werden mir irgendwann NICHT gut tun


----------



## Saytan (25. November 2008)

hmmmm


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hmmmm


ach der Bushido ist auch wieder mal da, wie nett herr IMperator


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> skatero... wie war das nochma vorhin mit f5?? =P


Das war Absicht!


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hmmmm



hui der mini imperator ist wider ma am reinguckn^^


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hmmmm


Du denkst zu viel nach.


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> als ob DU, besonders DU, an was anderes gedacht hast^^
> und nein ich denke wie werden mir irgendwann NICHT gut tun



sag ja net das cih an was anderes gedacht hab^^ aba finds gut das du auch langsam mehr in die richtung denkst^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sag ja net das cih an was anderes gedacht hab^^ aba finds gut das du auch langsam mehr in die richtung denkst^^


der thread färbt auf ihn ab... er ist kontaminiert


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sag ja net das cih an was anderes gedacht hab^^ aba finds gut das du auch langsam mehr in die richtung denkst^^


ALLES EURE SCHULD IHC HASSE EUCH!!^^


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

nochma n gruss an die freundin von Razyl (aller guter dinge sind 3)


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Razyl mach die Augen zu!


----------



## Saytan (25. November 2008)

JOJO auch wieder da und jaaaa öhm


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Razyl mach die Augen zu!


wieso o.O
@ Mano, wo bleiben meine 15 euro?


----------



## Saytan (25. November 2008)

Razyl hat ne olle?zeig mal nacktfotos?!


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Razyl hat ne olle?zeig mal nacktfotos?!


öhem was hälst du von der antwort: nein such dir eine eigene?


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> JOJO auch wieder da und jaaaa öhm


Sinnloser Spam ist hier nicht erwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Razyl mach die Augen zu!



nee ja net! jetzt wo wir ihn langsam wider normal hingekriegt ham!


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nee ja net! jetzt wo wir ihn langsam wider normal hingekriegt ham!


NORMAL?!
Was verstehten ihr darunter?


----------



## Tabuno (25. November 2008)

joa mey was isn hier loas


----------



## Saytan (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sinnloser Spam ist hier nicht erwünscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sagt jemand mit nem mini postcount.Hmm das ist der nachtschwärmer hier ist ALLES erwünscht


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> wieso o.O


Sonst bist du am Schluss noch so wie Mano!


----------



## Saytan (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> öhem was hälst du von der antwort: nein such dir eine eigene?


chill warn witz.^^


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Razyl hat ne olle?zeig mal nacktfotos?!



Oo    wenn dus so nötig hast dann such dir ne andere page... das isn forum über mmos und keine pip show^^


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Sagt jemand mit nem mini postcount.Hmm das ist der nachtschwärmer hier ist ALLES erwünscht


sagt der, den ich überholt habe in nur wenigen tagen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> NORMAL?!
> Was verstehten ihr darunter?


hier im nachtschwärmer ist das normal.
wenn du ausm forum raus bist kannste dich wieder anders verhalten, aber hier gelten andere normen... xDD


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Sagt jemand mit nem mini postcount.Hmm das ist der nachtschwärmer hier ist ALLES erwünscht


Schwanzvergleich aber auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich habe Mitgliedsnummer 95.393! Das hat auch nicht jeder :O


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hier im nachtschwärmer ist das normal.
> wenn du ausm forum raus bist kannste dich wieder anders verhalten, aber hier gelten andere normen... xDD


Ahja...
Gut ..


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schwanzvergleich aber auch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sagt wer?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2008)

Oh man... ihr seid bescheuert...


----------



## Saytan (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> sagt der, den ich überholt habe in nur wenigen tagen xD


weil ich sehr lange nicht aktiv war und so


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schwanzvergleich aber auch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


An meinem Post ist mir gerade etwas aufgefallen!


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh man... ihr seid bescheuert...


ICH kann nichts dafür. Das ist Brilles&Manos schuld sags denen!


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh man... ihr seid bescheuert...



sprach der trekky


----------



## Saytan (25. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh man... ihr seid bescheuert...


Ich schließ mich dir an ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (25. November 2008)

nabend schnellst antwortender thread auf buffed.de


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> An meinem Post ist mir gerade etwas aufgefallen!


ja. die nummer kann net jeder haben, aus nem ziemlich einfachem grund


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ICH kann nichts dafür. Das ist Brilles&Manos schuld sags denen!


wtf? wieso meine?


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ICH kann nichts dafür. Das ist Brilles&Manos schuld sags denen!



was? wiso brille und ich? wir tun ja nix...


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Nabend Jokkerino und der Rest(dazu gehört Razyl)


----------



## Jokkerino (25. November 2008)

kann mal einer messen wieviele posts hier pro minute gemacht werden?


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wtf? wieso meine?


hmm dafür müsst ich jetzt ein "paar" seiten vorblättern^^
Naja mano sowieso mit meinen seinen verdammten anspielungen, obwohl sie manchmal lustig sind


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> kann mal einer messen wieviele posts hier pro minute gemacht werden?



zu viele


----------



## Saytan (25. November 2008)

Und wieder off


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> kann mal einer messen wieviele posts hier pro minute gemacht werden?


nimm ne stoppuhr und halt die nach 60 sek an, zähl die posts nach, und dann rechne.


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja. die nummer kann net jeder haben, aus nem ziemlich einfachem grund


Das habe ich eigentlich nicht gemeint. Lies den Post nochmal in Ruhe durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das habe ich eigentlich nicht gemeint. Lies den Post nochmal in Ruhe durch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das auch muss weg


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Und wieder off



cya impergator


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das auch muss weg



Ich versteh den Sinn von deinem Post nicht, ehrlich.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> hmm dafür müsst ich jetzt ein "paar" seiten vorblättern^^


handfeste beweise, sonst sind das nur leere worte =P


----------



## Tabuno (25. November 2008)

was habt ihr mit euern postcount? oO


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> handfeste beweise, sonst sind das nur leere worte =P


Ach komm Brille du weißt es selber gut genug. und Mano sowieso. Ihr beide hab mich total verändert *wein*


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Nichts! (Postcounter +1)


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm Brille du weißt es selber gut genug. und Mano sowieso. Ihr beide hab mich total verändert *wein*




aba nur zum guten^^ frag ma deine freundin^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Sagt jemand mit nem mini postcount.Hmm das ist der nachtschwärmer hier ist ALLES erwünscht






Skatero schrieb:


> Schwanzvergleich aber auch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


so.
hier ist alles erwünscht.
dann kommt schwanzvergleich aber auch net.
da müsste das "auch" weg, dann wäre der satz logisch


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nichts! (Postcounter +1)



Dito


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aba nur zum guten^^ frag ma deine freundin^^


die wundert sich ebenso über deine aussagen...
Also leute in deinen alter sollte an was anderes denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> so.
> hier ist alles erwünscht.
> dann kommt schwanzvergleich aber auch net.
> da müsste das "auch" weg, dann wäre der satz logisch



Auch das hab ich nicht gemeint, nimm dir Zeit und lies ihn 10 mal durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Auch das hab ich nicht gemeint, nimm dir Zeit und lies ihn 10 mal durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Schwanzvergleich muss weg siehe Postcounterdiskussion


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> die wundert sich ebenso über deine aussagen...
> Also leute in deinen alter sollte an was anderes denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich kann sehr wohl an was anderes denken... ach ja wusstest du das JEDER mensch egal ob mann oder frau durchschnittlich 600 mal am tag an sex denken? und nnein männer denken net mehr an sex als frauen


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Auch das hab ich nicht gemeint, nimm dir Zeit und lies ihn 10 mal durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mitglIEd... >.<


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

600 mal?


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich kann sehr wohl an was anderes denken... ach ja wusstest du das JEDER mensch egal ob mann oder frau durchschnittlich 600 mal am tag an sex denken? und nnein männer denken net mehr an sex als frauen


oha.. ich denke weitaus weniger dran, naja seit dem das hier angefangen ein bissel mehr aber nur wegen dir&brille!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich kann sehr wohl an was anderes denken... ach ja wusstest du das JEDER mensch egal ob mann oder frau durchschnittlich 600 mal am tag an sex denken? und nnein männer denken net mehr an sex als frauen


biste nen freud anhänger? =P


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> oha.. ich denke weitaus weniger dran, naja seit dem das hier angefangen ein bissel mehr aber nur wegen dir&brille!


hör doch auf mich zu erwähnen, ich kann für nichts genannt werden, was ich net war! =P


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Und du Mano postest etwa 600 mal darüber! Am Tag!


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> biste nen freud anhänger? =P



wtf? was hat n des mit freud zu tun? das war doch da der psycho heini oder? hat der des ma getestet?^^


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hör doch auf mich zu erwähnen, ich kann für nichts genannt werden, was ich net war! =P


jaja, ihc sag nur deine anspielungen als ich zum 1. mal von ihr erwähnt habe (ich bereues es sicherlich nohc in 1000 jahren!)


----------



## Tabuno (25. November 2008)

ach ich werd hier gar net mehr beachtet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin ich denn ein armes häufchen scheiße?


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Wenigstens erwähnt er mich nicht. =)


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> oha.. ich denke weitaus weniger dran, naja seit dem das hier angefangen ein bissel mehr aber nur wegen dir&brille!



is doch nix schlimmes bei... is ja die schönste nebensache der welt... da darf man schon ma dran denken^^


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenigstens erwähnt er mich nicht. =)


naja wie gesagt du bist der Rest....^^
@ den über dir: kannst ja mitreden^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ach ich werd hier gar net mehr beachtet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ne, n reiches =P


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Ich hasse dich Razyl >=)


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is doch nix schlimmes bei... is ja die schönste nebensache der welt... da darf man schon ma dran denken^^


Bei dir isses hauptsache xD


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ach ich werd hier gar net mehr beachtet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hui der IE wegschmeisser is da? willkommen im nachtschwärmer^^ und nein du bist kein häufchen scheisse


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bei dir isses hauptsache xD



neeeee

is ja net überlebensnotwendig

essen, trinken, atmen, schlafen is da wichtiger^^ (ok schlafen könnt man von mir aus abschaffn^^)


----------



## Tabuno (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne, n reiches =P


ok
btw: is das bei euch auch so komm gar net mehr so oft auf buffed drauf weil die dumme seite einfach nich mehr lädt :/
und bei der datenbank werden oft zahlen angezeigt und wird gar net richtig geladen


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ok
> btw: is das bei euch auch so komm gar net mehr so oft auf buffed drauf weil die dumme seite einfach nich mehr lädt :/
> und bei der datenbank werden oft zahlen angezeigt und wird gar net richtig geladen


auf die datenbank geh ich gar net mehr.
aber ja-> das forum und die hauptside laggen teils sehr übel.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> neeeee
> 
> is ja net überlebensnotwendig
> 
> essen, trinken, atmen, schlafen is da wichtiger^^ (ok schlafen könnt man von mir aus abschaffn^^)


bezweifle ich bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ok
> btw: is das bei euch auch so komm gar net mehr so oft auf buffed drauf weil die dumme seite einfach nich mehr lädt :/
> und bei der datenbank werden oft zahlen angezeigt und wird gar net richtig geladen



bei mir funzt alles bestens


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is ja net überlebensnotwendig



Ohne würde es dich wahrscheinlich nicht geben!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> bezweifle ich bei dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schlaf heisst nicht beischlaf auslassen =P


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> bezweifle ich bei dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du ungläubiger


----------



## Crackmack (25. November 2008)

bäh runes of magic is doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ohne würde es dich wahrscheinlich nicht geben!



jo aba sobald cih ma da bin brauch ichs net zwingend. kann auch ohne weiterleben


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> schlaf heisst nicht beischlaf auslassen =P



bingo


----------



## Tabuno (25. November 2008)

joa abends gehts dann immer naja die ganzen kackboons gehen hier nur auf die datenbank und deswegen laggt das alles so -.-


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Wie gross war das maximum? @ Crack


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo aba sobald cih ma da bin brauch ichs net zwingend. kann auch ohne weiterleben


klar. nach ner woche bis 10 tagen ist aber schluss  =P


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

So ich gehe off, mit freundin noch *QUATSCHEN* nicht mehr! bevor mano wieder zu weit denkt


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> joa abends gehts dann immer naja die ganzen kackboons gehen hier nur auf die datenbank und deswegen laggt das alles so -.-


du bist doch abends immer hier auf der datenbank =P


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie gross war das maximum? @ Crack



....


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich gehe off, mit freundin noch *QUATSCHEN* nicht mehr! bevor mano wieder zu weit denkt


bye. hf ihr beiden


----------



## Tabuno (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist doch abends immer hier auf der datenbank =P


lol


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich gehe off, mit freundin noch *QUATSCHEN* nicht mehr! bevor mano wieder zu weit denkt



was? ich doch net *unschuldig guck*

cya und hf beim labern^^


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich gehe off, mit freundin noch *QUATSCHEN* und mehr! bevor mano wieder zu weit denkt


Sososo
Gn8 und viel Spass.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bye. hf ihr beiden


das hf irritiert mich schon wieder argh i hate you mANO!

Am wE hab ich mehr zeit und dann terrorier ich euch !!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

labern wie öde ioch rede mit mir selbst ich bin der einzig wahre gesprächspartner


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> das hf irritiert mich schon wieder argh *i hate you mANO!*


:< dir ist schon klar, wen du da grad zitiert hast?


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> :< dir ist schon klar, wen du da grad zitiert hast?


ja aber die irritierung kam durch manos gehirnwäsche


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> das hf irritiert mich schon wieder argh i hate you mANO!



wtf? macht doch spass zu quatschen... also cih finde das immer ganz schön mit wem zu quatschen.. und mit der freundin machts erst recht spass


----------



## Tabuno (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> das hf irritiert mich schon wieder argh i hate you mANO!


ne freundin? dazu hätt ich immo gar keine zeit ;x
nämlich nur leveln und dann raiden raiden raiden pvp
kann nämlich seit heut wieder fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Am wE hab ich mehr zeit und dann terrorier ich euch !!!!!!!!


mit so ner rechtschreibung glaub ich das gerne :>


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Du wirst gar nicht mehr beachtet! @ Brille
Jetzt komm nicht wieder mit der f5 Geschichte!


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Am wE hab ich mehr zeit und dann terrorier ich euch !!!!!!!!



terrorieren? wasn des? kann man des essen?


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mit so ner rechtschreibung glaub ich das gerne :>


ach komm...
ich hab halt schnell getippt.
@ Mano: jaja erst quatschen und dann? ne danke^^


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ne freundin? dazu hätt ich immo gar keine zeit ;x
> nämlich nur leveln und dann raiden raiden raiden pvp
> kann nämlich seit heut wieder fliegen
> 
> ...



wtf?

freundin > wow ganz klar...


----------



## Tabuno (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wtf?
> 
> freundin > wow ganz klar...


neeee
wow > all


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Mano: jaja erst quatschen und dann? ne danke^^


dann lest ihr aus der bibel und denkt über eure sünden nach.


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ach komm...
> ich hab halt schnell getippt.
> @ Mano: jaja erst quatschen und dann? ne danke^^



ich rede nur von quatschen nix anderem^^ man man razyl du bist bald schlimemr als cih^^


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> neeee
> wow > all


gar nicht wahr!
Ich würde wow derzeit aufhören wenn sie es sagen würde


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wtf?
> 
> freundin > wow ganz klar... Recht geb






Tabuno schrieb:


> neeee
> wow > all   *Nicht Recht geb!*


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich rede nur von quatschen nix anderem^^ man man razyl du bist bald schlimemr als cih^^


nein nicht schlimmer, i kann gedanken lesen
und ich hab grad meinen explorer gecrasht xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> gar nicht wahr!
> Ich würde wow derzeit aufhören wenn sie es sagen würde


omg bitte razyls freundin, wenn du neben ihm sitzt und das liest: 
sei so sadistisch und sag ihm er soll aufhören :>


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich rede nur von quatschen nix anderem^^ man man razyl du bist bald schlimemr als cih^^


Über was quatschen? Aber Razyl ist wirklich der Schlimmste!


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> nein nicht schlimmer, i kann gedanken lesen
> und ich hab grad meinen explorer gecrasht xD



wiso? hab da gerade echt nur an quatschen gedacht... 

und wie haste des geschafft (das mitm explorer)


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Mit ...? Was denke ich wohl? =P


----------



## Tabuno (25. November 2008)

scheisse hier versteht keiner ironie und seht ihr der explorer crasht voll der boon!


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Über was quatschen? Aber Razyl ist wirklich der Schlimmste!


und du wirst nach manoroth terrorisiert.
@ Brille: nein das wird sie net tun, da ich WoW in maßen spiele


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> scheisse hier versteht keiner ironie und seht ihr der explorer crasht voll der boon!


bei dir kann man wow> all nicht als ironie verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Hat jemand gesagt der Explorer sei gut?


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso? hab da gerade echt nur an quatschen gedacht...
> 
> und wie haste des geschafft (das mitm explorer)


keine ahnung, es war ICQ ^^ Sicherlich kamui^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> und du wirst nach manoroth terrorisiert.
> @ Brille: nein das wird sie net tun, da ich WoW in MASSEN spiele



fix´d


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> und du wirst nach manoroth terrorisiert.
> @ Brille:*ja, das wird sie  tun, da ich WoW in massen spiele*


fixed!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

lol kamui 2 blöde, ein gedanke xD


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

ihr seid ja mal derbst gemein hier :/
zum glück hört meine freundin net auf Brillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

lol haarscharf^^


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> und du wirst nach manoroth terrorisiert.
> @ Brille: nein das wird sie net tun, da ich WoW in maßen spiele


Dann kannst duja gleich aufhören, du musst ja bei WoW fast 24/7 spielen um etwas zu erreichen!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ihr seid ja mal derbst gemein hier :/
> zum glück hört meine freundin net auf Brillen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


:< die ist ja gemein


----------



## Tabuno (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei dir kann man wow> all nicht als ironie verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das seh ich als kompliment!
edit: du hast mir dieses komische frosti geschickt was mein bei der collectors edition bekommt
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=39286 
ich meinte aber diesen knochendrachen von den todesrittern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> :< die ist ja gemein


nur weil sie keine brillen mag aber in der schule selber eine trägt? naja ich nenne das gerechtigkeit.
@ Skatero: übertreibs net... ich mein das ernst


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ihr seid ja mal derbst gemein hier :/
> zum glück hört meine freundin net auf Brillen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann versuchs ich ma...

razyls freundin sag dem kleinen neben dir/vor dir oder wo auch imemr der gerade rumwuselt er soll mit wow aufhöhren^^

(oder fang selber mit wow an das wär auch was^^)


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Sie mag dich nicht! (@Brille)
Sehr gemein...


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> nur weil sie keine brillen mag aber in der schule selber eine trägt? naja ich nenne das gerechtigkeit.
> @ Skatero: übertreibs net... ich mein das ernst


hey, immerhin bin ich eine *grüne* brille, das müsste mir doch bonuspunkte verschaffen =P


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dann versuchs ich ma...
> 
> razyls freundin sag dem kleinen neben dir/vor dir oder wo auch imemr der gerade rumwuselt er soll mit wow aufhöhren^^
> 
> (oder fang selber mit wow an das wär auch was^^)


bringt nichts, auf dich hörst sie erst rechtnet (woran kann das nur liegen...?).
Und nein sie spielt keine MMO´s bzw gar keine Spiele


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dann versuchs ich ma...
> 
> razyls freundin sag dem kleinen neben dir/vor dir oder wo auch imemr der gerade rumwuselt er soll mit wow aufhöhren^^
> 
> (oder fang selber mit wow an das wär auch was^^)


Das ist aber auch zweideutig, nur hinter dir fehlt.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hey, immerhin bin ich eine *grüne* brille, das müsste mir doch bonuspunkte verschaffen =P


du kannst auch blau sein, hilft dir net weiter [ungefährer wortlaut von ihr^^]


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> nur weil sie keine brillen mag aber in der schule selber eine trägt?



<---- mag frauen mit brille (je nach dem aba meistens schon^^)


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch zweideutig, nur hinter dir fehlt.


SIEHSTE.
Jetzt fang ihr doch damit wieder an!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> du kannst auch blau sein, hilft dir net weiter [ungefährer wortlaut von ihr^^]


wie pöse :<


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> <---- mag frauen mit brille (je nach dem aba meistens schon^^)


Sie trägt sie nur in der Schule weil sie weit hinten sitzt


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> SIEHSTE.
> Jetzt fang ihr doch damit wieder an!


wo ham wir gesagt, dass wir aufhören? o_O


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Ich probiere es auch mal.
He du Freundin von Razyl,
WoW ist ein ganz ganz böses Spiel und verderbt Menschen die nicht damit umgehen können,
darum sollst du jetzt Razyl sagen er soll damit aufhören!

Mfg
Skatero


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie pöse :<


Nein das nennt sich Gerechtigkeit.


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> bringt nichts, auf dich hörst sie erst rechtnet (woran kann das nur liegen...?).
> Und nein sie spielt keine MMO´s bzw gar keine Spiele



hmm auch gut^^ für wow geht einfach zu viel zeit drauf wenn man was erreichen will^^ habter mehr zeit für euch^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein das nennt sich Gerechtigkeit.


wieso? o-O


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich probiere es auch mal.
> He du Freundin von Razyl,
> WoW ist ein ganz ganz böses Spiel und verderbt Menschen die nicht damit umgehen können,
> darum sollst du jetzt Razyl sagen er soll damit aufhören!
> ...


Naja bringt euch gar nichts. besonders da sie keinen von euch traut


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> SIEHSTE.
> Jetzt fang ihr doch damit wieder an!



habs net zweideutig gemeint.. sonst hätt cihs eindeutiger geschriebn^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

ich fange erst wieder mit WoW an wenn mich Ensidia aufnimmt


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hmm auch gut^^ für wow geht einfach zu viel zeit drauf wenn man was erreichen will^^ habter mehr zeit für euch^^


/sign bis auf den letzten teil^^


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Sie traut mir nicht, aber ich bin doch nur ein anonymer Buffed-User!
Wieso sollte sie mir nicht vertrauen!


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja bringt euch gar nichts. besonders da sie keinen von euch traut



ich ich bin doch n ganz lieber.. und ganz pflegeleicht^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

Ich fange erst wieder mit WoW an wenn mich ENSIDIA aufnimmt!


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich ich bin doch n ganz lieber.. und ganz pflegeleicht^^


ich will dich net als haustier.
@Skatero... hmm woran das wohl liegt bei dir?...


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich fange erst wieder mit WoW an wenn mich Ensidia aufnimmt


dann hättste keine zeit mehr.
das einzige was du machst ist: zocken
selbst alles andere essentielle erledigst du dann vorm pc, ob schlafen (mim char schlafwandeln, damit man ja 24/7 on ist)
aufs klo gehen (flasche) oder essen (lieferservice)


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Ich bin nicht pflegeleicht?


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann hättste keine zeit mehr.
> das einzige was du machst ist: zocken
> selbst alles andere essentielle erledigst du dann vorm pc, ob schlafen (mim char schlafwandeln, damit man ja 24/7 on ist)
> aufs klo gehen (flasche) oder essen (lieferservice)


du vergisst da einen Punkt: Freundin^^


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich will dich net als haustier.



wiso net? naja egal... deine freundin ev?^^


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso net? naja egal... deine freundin ev?^^


Wortlaut von ihr!
"Gott, was du nur für Leute kennst in den Forum"


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Ist sie immer so böse?


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wortlaut von ihr!
> "Gott, was du nur für Leute kennst in den Forum"



die findet mich merkwürdig? die sollte ma im manga/anime forum vorbeischeun, bei welchem ciha cuh angemeldet bin... da bin cih der normalste^^


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ist sie immer so böse?


nein, nur wenn sie deinen Forumsnamen liest


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

aber du kennst auch tolle leute mag sie mich hä?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wortlaut von ihr!
> "Gott, was du nur für Leute kennst in den Forum"


naja, sie kennt dich im rl, also würd ich nicht so frech sein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> die findet mich merkwürdig? die sollte ma im manga/anime forum vorbeischeun, bei welchem ciha cuh angemeldet bin... da bin cih der normalste^^


wie heiße die anderen dann?^^


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Naja, im RL heisse ich nicht so!


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> aber du kennst auch tolle leute mag sie mich hä?


Ja Kamui geht in Ordnung der denkt mal NICHT zweideutig.


----------



## Tabuno (25. November 2008)

ja genau postet mal alle eure rl namen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja Kamui geht in Ordnung der denkt mal NICHT zweideutig.


ja, der denkt EINDEUTIG nur ans eine.!


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Ja der spricht es eindeutig aus oder verlinkt es!


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, der denkt EINDEUTIG nur ans eine.!


Nein, der redet wie ein normaler 16-jähriger,
Brille wir sind alle wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, der denkt EINDEUTIG nur ans eine.!






Skatero schrieb:


> Ja der spricht es eindeutig aus oder verlinkt es!


ich erinnere mich da an einen f5 post (und sag nicht, es war absicht!! =P)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

hey das war das thema whorecraft^^


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja der spricht es eindeutig aus oder verlinkt es!


Wo hat er einen Link gepostet? also bitte keine Verleumdnung hier


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Meine F5 Taste ist kaputt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Meine F5 Taste ist kaputt.


zu oft mim kopf draufgehauen? =P


----------



## Tabuno (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Meine F5 Taste ist kaputt.


die drück ich dauernd wenn ich im nachtschwärmer bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo hat er einen Link gepostet? also bitte keine Verleumdnung hier



da warste schon weg^^


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Nein, ehrlich.
Der hat einen Link gepostet. Frag den Rest!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

genau du kannst mir nichts nachweißen alles schon verbrannt^^


----------



## Tabuno (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> zu oft mim kopf draufgehauen? =P


dann hat er aber nen ziemlich kleinen kopf oO


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Ach ja am Kopf klebt sie noch, habe sie die ganze Zeit gesucht.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein, ehrlich.
> Der hat einen Link gepostet. Frag den Rest!


ach quatsch. Kamui issn Lieber der tut sowas net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn schon, dann postet er solche Links. Mano schaut sichhalt sowas im ANime Look an und wen interessierts? NIEMANDEN!^^


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Mano, sowas hätte ich von dir nicht erwartet.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

razyl icq hopp


----------



## Tabuno (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mano, sowas hätte ich nicht von dir erwartet.


Ich hab den Satz mal korrigiert! ;P


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ach quatsch. Kamui issn Lieber der tut sowas net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



son quatsch.. hent*** schau ich so gut wie nie.. und wenn dan solche die einfach urkomisch sind^^  macht mich net so an solche comic weiber


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Er will dir den Link posten, ich weiss es.
Öffne die Seite lieber nicht wenn deine Freundin dabei ist. 
xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

Razyl mach hinne ist wichtig


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Razyl mach hinne ist wichtig


wenn es das ist, was skatero meinte... rofl :>


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Kann ja sein


----------



## Tabuno (25. November 2008)

ich bin mal off n8...


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

bye tabu


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Nacht


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

er ist off. und ne höhrrt mal auf damit war was anders lustiges? wobei mir fällt gerade ein auf dem foto sieht man keine nippel: Die 3te frau


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Der sieht dumm aus.
Edit: Wo ist eigentlich Mano hin?


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> und ne höhrrt mal auf damit



mit wasn?


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Da ist er ja.
Schlechte Tatsachen über ihn zu verbreiten. xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

youve been rickrolled hahaha

wieso schlecht whorecraft ist gut. xD


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Aber dass du solche Sachen an mehrere minderjährige postest nicht.


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Da ist er ja.



Oo   da hohlt man sich ma fix ne orange und der kerl da gibt schon ne vermisstenmeldung auf-.-


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Ohh jetzt habe ich für nichts ein Plakatt ausgedruckt.
Edit: Noch 1 Post dann 400!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Oo   da hohlt man sich ma fix ne orange und der kerl da gibt schon ne vermisstenmeldung auf-.-


der macht sich halt sorgen... =P


----------



## Tassy (25. November 2008)

n'Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schööööön Switch gucken =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Tassy schrieb:


> n'Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


waaah danke, hätts glatt vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

mir ist kalt..


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> mir ist kalt..


bezahl die rechnung, dann kannste wieder heizen


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> mir ist kalt..



heizung aufdrehn oder dir nen pulli anzihn


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> mir ist kalt..


Dann mach halt Training. Dann wird dir warm!

Juhu mein 400. Post!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Juhu mein 400. Post!


gratz... =P


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gratz... =P


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gratz... =P


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

hatte heute schon training aber war öde


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> hatte heute schon training aber war öde


wieder "muskelaufbautraining" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> hatte heute schon training aber war öde



wasn für training? ich war nur n bisserl bogenschiessn


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

immer doch^^


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

nach switch bin cih ne runde animes schaun (grml ich werde ncoh süchtig nach claymore)


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wasn für training? ich war nur n bisserl bogenschiessn


du machst bogenschiessen? o_O
richtig als sport oder nur nebenbeio?


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du machst bogenschiessen? o_O
> richtig als sport oder nur nebenbeio?



atm eher nebenbei^^ also so jede woche 2-3h aufm dachboden (hab da n schiessstand eingerichtet)


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> atm eher nebenbei^^ also so jede woche 2-3h aufm dachboden (hab da n schiessstand eingerichtet)


hrhr, was hasten auf der zielscheibe? xD


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Sicher dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hrhr, was hasten auf der zielscheibe? xD



manchmal ne normale^^

hatte aba auch schon zb gearge w. bush^^ (hab iwie sau gut getroffn^^)


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sicher dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kann cih ja net ma selbst wenn cih wollen würde.. der sack hat ja noch kein foto gepostet^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kann cih ja net ma selbst wenn cih wollen würde.. der sack hat ja noch kein foto gepostet^^


und nun ein weiterer grund, dies nicht zu tun... =P


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> und nun ein weiterer grund, dies nicht zu tun... =P



why? tut dir ja net weh selbst wenn cih dich mit pfeilen spicken würde^^


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Er hat gesagt, dass er schon hat. Irgendwo hier drin!
Also aber ich muss mal weg, hier ist eh nicht mehr so viel los.
Trotzdem viel Spass noch und bis morgen(wahrscheinlich).
Gn8 Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Er hat gesagt, dass er schon hat. Irgendwo hier drin!
> Also aber ich muss mal weg, hier ist eh nicht mehr so viel los.
> Trotzdem viel Spass noch und bis morgen(wahrscheinlich).
> Gn8 Nachtschwärmer!



gn8


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

bin ma halb afk am claymore schaun


----------



## Crackmack (25. November 2008)

manman einfach genial im bett liegen und zockn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (25. November 2008)

tz zocken.. naime schaun is viel doller^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. November 2008)

bin off. wegen morgen früh auf.  aber die nachstchwärmer solten net nur bis 00uhr posten in ltzter zeot gehen alle früh heia naja bin ^mal weg^^


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> bin off. wegen morgen früh auf.  aber die nachstchwärmer solten net nur bis 00uhr posten in ltzter zeot gehen alle früh heia naja bin ^mal weg^^



ich war gestern bis 5 uhr am animes schaun... aba alle andern warn wech...


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Guten Abend, jeder gruß kostet nun 10 euro da ihr mir den abend versaut habe!


----------



## Crackmack (26. November 2008)

Dumdididum Manoroth wen du das lesen kannst geh ins icq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (26. November 2008)

pünktlich wie ein uhrwerk ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

Moin


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> pünktlich wie ein uhrwerk ^^


Natürlich, bei mir im gehirn:
"21.00 uhr= nachtschwärmer"


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

juutn abend^^ 

@ crack komme sofort^^


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> juutn abend^^
> 
> @ crack komme sofort^^


Nein kannst du net, ich jage dich vorher zu tode!!!!!!!


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein kannst du net, ich jage dich vorher zu tode!!!!!!!



wiso?... was hab ihc dir den getan?... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. November 2008)

ALOHA BITCHES!


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso?... was hab ihc dir den getan?...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meinen abend verdorben? schlimm genug!!!!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> meinen abend verdorben? schlimm genug!!!!!!


verdient!


----------



## Kronas (26. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ALOHA BITCHES!


erinnert mich irgendwie an unsere idee, das uns unserer klassenlehrer mit 'Moin ihr Luschen!' begrüßen soll und wir ihm mit 'Hallo Chef!' begegnen sollen^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

ah der anarchist...


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> verdient!


verdient? mano verdient ne hetzjagd!


----------



## riesentrolli (26. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> erinnert mich irgendwie an unsere idee, das uns unserer klassenlehrer mit 'Moin ihr Luschen!' begrüßen soll und wir ihm mit 'Hallo Chef!' begegnen sollen^^


löl



Kamui schrieb:


> ah der anarchist...


watt wo is einer von den chaoten?


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> meinen abend verdorben? schlimm genug!!!!!!



wwer? ich? neee ich doch net


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wwer? ich? neee ich doch net


Neeein nur net, wegen dir und Skatero ist sie dann gegangen :/


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Neeein nur net, wegen dir und Skatero ist sie dann gegangen :/



echt jetzt?  sry aba dann is sie selber schuld^^ hat sie niemand gezwungn es zu lesn und war ja nix gegen sie...


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> echt jetzt?  sry aba dann is sie selber schuld^^ hat sie niemand gezwungn es zu lesn und war ja nix gegen sie...


Selber schuld? naja wenn du in ungefähr jeden 2. beitrag zweideutigkeiten reinbaust....
Und sie hat es gelesen weil sie ungefähr nen cm neben mir stand


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Selber schuld? naja wenn du in ungefähr jeden 2. beitrag zweideutigkeiten reinbaust....
> Und sie hat es gelesen weil sie ungefähr nen cm neben mir stand



hey etwa die hälfte von war net zweideutig gemeint^^ und an sowas muss se sich gewöhnen wenn se noch was von männern will^^


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey etwa die hälfte von war net zweideutig gemeint^^ und an sowas muss se sich gewöhnen wenn se noch was von männern will^^


Wieso? Solchen würd ich eins aufs Maul geben o.O Und nein die hälfte net, sondern alles ich weiß.


----------



## Crackmack (26. November 2008)

So wieder da ma schami lvln.... lvl8 xDDD


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So wieder da ma schami lvln.... lvl8 xDDD


Crackmack kontert mit Offthema, wie lasch^^


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? Solchen würd ich eins aufs Maul geben o.O Und nein die hälfte net, sondern alles ich weiß.



und selbst wenn war ja nix gegen sie..


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

mir ist klat un ich mchte mich nicht anziehen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? Solchen würd ich eins aufs Maul geben


dann komm ma her =P


----------



## Crackmack (26. November 2008)

um was gehts?^^


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und selbst wenn war ja nix gegen sie..


War trotzdem nervig....
So kann ich dich jetzt endlich jagen?^^


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> mir ist klat un ich mchte mich nicht anziehen^^


öhhhh
Sitzt du nackt zuhause?^^

@ Brille:
Ich haue keine Brillenträger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> War trotzdem nervig....
> So kann ich dich jetzt endlich jagen?^^



na los komm ma du milchbubi^^


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na los komm ma du milchbubi^^


Milchbubi....
Ich geb dir gleich Milchbubi.... roter schnee wirds aber dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

nackt nicht abe boxershorts


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> nackt nicht abe boxershorts


Du sitzt nur mit Boxershorts zuhause? o.O
Zieh dich an!^^


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Milchbubi....
> Ich geb dir gleich Milchbubi.... roter schnee wirds aber dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geht net... habe beinahe keinen schnee mehr bei mir.. da kann nemmer viel rot werdn...


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> geht net... habe beinahe keinen schnee mehr bei mir.. da kann nemmer viel rot werdn...


Bei mir ist noch genug xD
da kann noch einiges Rot werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du sitzt nur mit Boxershorts zuhause? o.O
> Zieh dich an!^^



.... sitze atm auch nur in boxershorts vorm pc^^


----------



## riesentrolli (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du sitzt nur mit Boxershorts zuhause? o.O
> Zieh dich aus!!


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> .... sitze atm auch nur in boxershorts vorm pc^^


oh mein gott. 
Bis ihr einfriert


----------



## Crackmack (26. November 2008)

Ich sitz übrigens auch in den boxershorts hier o.O


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bei mir ist noch genug xD
> da kann noch einiges Rot werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo aba du willst ja mich jagen.. da komm ich doch net zu dir-.-

los komm zu mir in die schweiz^^


----------



## Crackmack (26. November 2008)

Ja razyl ich hab sogar das fenster offen o.O das mein ernst


----------



## Kronas (26. November 2008)

boxershorts + t shirt
ich outsider


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich sitz übrigens auch in den boxershorts hier o.O



lol^^

scheint im trend zu sein^^


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo aba du willst ja mich jagen.. da komm ich doch net zu dir-.-
> 
> los komm zu mir in die schweiz^^


achso schweiz... ne scheiß land

@ Trolli das darfste netändern, ist mein gestiges Eigentum müsstet noch ne Eckige Klammer um deine Änderung setzen


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ja razyl ich hab sogar das fenster offen o.O das mein ernst



dito^^


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ja razyl ich hab sogar das fenster offen o.O das mein ernst


Bis de krank wirst hahahaha
Gott ey ihr habt echtn knall.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

jo coole leute sizen in boxerhsorts da razyl mach es auch^^


----------



## riesentrolli (26. November 2008)

sitz hier acuh in boxers.





+ hose
+ socken
+ shirt
+ hoodie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> achso schweiz... ne scheiß land
> 
> @ Trolli das darfste netändern, ist mein gestiges Eigentum müsstet noch ne Eckige Klammer um deine Änderung setzen



ich zeig dir gleich was n scheiss land kann o.O


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> achso schweiz... ne scheiß land



hey kleiner.. nix gegen die schweiz... wir ham die beste schokolade und den besten käse^^


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo coole leute sizen in boxerhsorts da razyl mach es auch^^


öhem nein? Bin doch net lebensmüde^^
@ crack: wuhahahahahahahaah sorry aber das musste sein

Schokolade macht fett, käse mag ich net, also mir egal xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bis de krank wirst hahahaha
> Gott ey ihr habt echtn knall.


wir frieren einfach net so =P


----------



## Crackmack (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey kleiner.. nix gegen die schweiz... wir ham die beste schokolade und den besten käse^^



nich die kühe vergessen o.O jaja zweideutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wir frieren einfach net so =P


Ja und dann kommten vogel reingeflogen und erschlägt Crack o. Mano o. Kamui^^


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bis de krank wirst hahahaha
> Gott ey ihr habt echtn knall.



nein wir sind nur net solche weicheier wie du^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja und dann kommten vogel reingeflogen und erschlägt Crack o. Mano o. Kamui^^


was hastn du genommen? =P


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nein wir sind nur net solche weicheier wie du^^


Weichei....
Bei mir sinds nur 11 grad im zimmer....
Und ich bin schon krank das reicht mir


----------



## Crackmack (26. November 2008)

Crack?^^


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weichei....
> Bei mir sinds nur 11 grad im zimmer....
> Und ich bin schon krank das reicht mir



hab auch net mehr und bin erkältet und? who cares?


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Crack?^^


Ich nehme keine drogen, aber bei deinen namen hmm das ist naheliegend das du^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

wie kann man 11°c im zimmer haben???


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab auch net mehr und bin erkältet und? who cares?


Jo wenn ich total krank bin = schule kann ich net = das blöde im prüfugsjahr


----------



## Crackmack (26. November 2008)

Crackmack hat nichts mit crack zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wie kann man 11°c im zimmer haben???


man bezahlt die heizkosten net xD


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wie kann man 11°c im zimmer haben???


Indem keine heizung anmacht und das Fenster aufhat und es total windig ist?

@ Brille: Die kosten sind schon bezahlt nur kb die anzumachen xD


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wie kann man 11°c im zimmer haben???



heizung aus und fenster offen^^


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Hallo ich bin der max ich habe keine freunde möchte wer mein freund sein?


----------



## riesentrolli (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin der max ich habe keine freunde möchte wer mein freund sein?


nein


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin der max ich habe keine freunde möchte wer mein freund sein?



nein danke


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin der max ich habe keine freunde möchte wer mein freund sein?


Meine fresse geh weg :/ 
Kauf dir Freunde auf Ebay


----------



## Crackmack (26. November 2008)

ich weis net ma wie viel grad ich hier hab ich weis nur das ich heute mit nem jäckchen und nem t-shirt in die schule gegangen bin aja +hosen etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich weis net ma wie viel grad ich hier hab ich weis nur das ich heute mit nem jäckchen und nem t-shirt in die schule gegangen bin aja +hosen etc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich dachte ohne hose, nur in boxershorts.
Und außerdem mag ich es lieber gemütlich warm, am besten nen gutes buch und mein halstuch fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich weis net ma wie viel grad ich hier hab ich weis nur das ich heute mit nem jäckchen und nem t-shirt in die schule gegangen bin aja +hosen etc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jäckchen? sicher n pinkes strickjäckchen^^ (sry musste sein^^)


----------



## Crackmack (26. November 2008)

buch und halstuch? wtf muss ja kalt sein o.O


----------



## Crackmack (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jäckchen? sicher n pinkes strickjäckchen^^ (sry musste sein^^)



Neee grau einfach nur grau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> buch und halstuch? wtf muss ja kalt sein o.O


bücher lesen schadet dir auch net
Ja mein Halstuch, und das trag ich net nur wegen der kälte


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> bücher lesen schadet dir auch net
> Ja mein Halstuch, und das trag ich net nur wegen der kälte


schaden tuts nicht, aber ist es bei ihm überhaupt noch von nutzen? :>


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Neee grau einfach nur grau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



grau? bääh... mag kein grau^^ nur schwarzes is wahres^^


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> schaden tuts nicht, aber ist es bei ihm überhaupt noch von nutzen? :>


Hmm hast recht Brille^^
Trotzdem: Wärme+Buch+Halstuch =GENIAL


----------



## Crackmack (26. November 2008)

Hrhr dein halstuch darf ich mal anfassen?^^


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hrhr dein halstuch darf ich mal anfassen?^^


Verpiss dich!


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich weis net ma wie viel grad ich hier hab ich weis nur das ich heute mit nem jäckchen und nem t-shirt in die schule gegangen bin aja +hosen etc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL macht dass mal bei -4 Grad-_-^^



P.s


keiner möchte mein freund sein dann muss ich amok laufen aber ich lösche noch alle spiele die Drauf sind!


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

*halstuch von razyl klau*


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> keiner möchte mein freund sein dann muss ich amok laufen aber ich lösche noch alle spiele die Drauf sind!


Tu das und erlöse uns von deiner grammatik


----------



## Crackmack (26. November 2008)

Ok bin schon weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> LOL macht dass mal bei -4 Grad-_-^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne pls noch hello kitty online drauf haun


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *halstuch von razyl klau*


*mano eine draufgeb*


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> *mano eine draufgeb*



ach du kleiner wuselkopp du kommst doch net ma zu mir rauf^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

jo lass hko drauf dann rätseln die forscher^^


----------



## Crackmack (26. November 2008)

Mano das mürrische mammut?^^


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ach du kleiner wuselkopp du kommst doch net ma zu mir rauf^^


meinst du? Ich hau mich auch mit 2 metern körperlichen Hüllen hab ich kein problem mit


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tu das und erlöse uns von deiner grammatik




ja ich töte aber dann alle ich Fang an mit Herr müller dann kommst du dann Hitler dan bush dan Obama dann dann dann meine katzen ...........


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> ja ich töte aber dann alle ich Fang an mit Herr müller dann kommst du dann Hitler dan bush dan Obama dann dann dann meine katzen ...........


Oh mann, geh wieder zu Mama


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Mano das mürrische mammut?^^



nee sry bin net ganz so.. plüschig... und lebe in ner etwas andern zeit


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

hitler ist schon toto aber ELVIS LEBT!!!


----------



## Crackmack (26. November 2008)

meine katzen?^^
wen du die anfasst dan leg ich DICH um o.O


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh mann, geh wieder zu Mama





Ne Die ist Gerade am kacken!


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> meine katzen?^^


Die eigenen sich sicherlich gut als Schalldämpfer


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> ja ich töte aber dann alle ich Fang an mit Herr müller dann kommst du dann Hitler dan bush dan Obama dann dann dann meine katzen ...........



für hitler biste n paar jährchen zu spät....


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Ne Die ist Gerade am kacken!


Na und? geh Hinterher....
Hier fehlt ne ignore funktion!


----------



## Crackmack (26. November 2008)

ignore funktion gibts


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die eigenen sich sicherlich gut als Schalldämpfer




Brauch ich nicht seit wann past schalldämpfer auf rakten....... ach ja und alle die wow spielen  töte ich auch noch!


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hier fehlt ne ignore funktion!



jup


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht seit wann past schalldämpfer auf rakten....... ach ja und alle die wow spielen  töte ich auch noch!


Joa genau und ein 12-jähriger junge kommt an Raketen dran joa klaaaaaa^^


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> für hitler biste n paar jährchen zu spät....




mist man man wär ich doch schon im jahre 1 Geboren worde da hette ich in töten können


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa genau und ein 12-jähriger junge kommt an Raketen dran joa klaaaaaa^^




Ich Lebe in Bagdat


----------



## Crackmack (26. November 2008)

Profil ansehen=Profiloptionen=mitglied ignorieren


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Ich Lebe in Bagdat


Sorry aber jetzt wirds albern. Geh raus aus den buffed forum und spiel Barbys Reiterhof


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Profil ansehen=Profiloptionen=mitglied ignorieren



für die TALIBANDS


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sorry aber jetzt wirds albern. Geh raus aus den buffed forum und spiel Barbys Reiterhof




Ist dass so was wie doom 3?


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> mist man man wär ich doch schon im jahre 1 Geboren worde da hette ich in töten können



ääähhh nein? dann wäste so im jahre 80 gestorben...


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

So ich mach mich off, damit mich hier niemand mehr stört beim normalen quatschen :/
(Diese Ansage geht besondersan Mano!)^^


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ääähhh nein? dann wäste so im jahre 80 gestorben...




Ich hab aus dem Heilgen Gradl Getrunken wie Indianer jounds nun bin ich Undschderblich


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Ich hab aus dem Heilgen Gradl Getrunken wie Indianer jounds nun bin ich Undschderblich


Joa da Indi auch daraus getrunken hat


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

mahlzeit^^....ewig war ich net mehr doch nun bin ich wieder da^^

singt*Ich bin wieder hier in meinem Revier war nie wirklich weg hab mich nur versteckt*^^

Grüße an alle MitSchwärmer und wie geht es euch so???


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Sehr schlecht alle meinen ich bin 12.... nur weil ich bisschen einen auf dumm mache.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

ah der dracun^^


----------



## Crackmack (26. November 2008)

N`abend Dracun


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Ich hab aus dem Heilgen Gradl Getrunken wie Indianer jounds nun bin ich Undschderblich



du machst net noch mehr fehler als n blinder mit amputierten armen, sondern kannst net ma n film ansehn-.-


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du machst net noch mehr fehler als n blinder mit amputierten armen, sondern kannst net ma n film ansehn-.-




fernsehen ist was für die armen ich kuck fernsehen HD


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich mach mich off, damit mich hier niemand mehr stört beim normalen quatschen :/
> (Diese Ansage geht besondersan Mano!)^^



hey net gehn.. bist ja erst gekommn


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

jutn abend dracun^^


----------



## Crackmack (26. November 2008)

ich bin zwar selber erst 13 aber ich will behaupten das ich anständiger bin o.O


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

na gibt es wieder en dummschwätzer hier??


hach liebe ich die igno funktion^^

was macht eigentlich operation weltherrschaft..Meister Manoroth^^


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich bin zwar selber erst 13 aber ich will behaupten das ich anständiger bin o.O



das is keine kunst...


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich bin zwar selber erst 13 aber ich will behaupten das ich anständiger bin o.O




na und ich bin halt bad boy und nicht ein Streber boy


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> na gibt es wieder en dummschwätzer hier??
> 
> 
> hach liebe ich die igno funktion^^
> ...



nix mehr.. saytan hat mich verraten und is seit dem nemmer tätig hier...


----------



## riesentrolli (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> na und ich bin halt bad boy und nicht ein Streber boy


cool boy


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> na und ich bin halt bad boy und nicht ein Streber boy



jo genau und später lebste unter der brücke und isst verschimmelte burger von McDoof


----------



## Crackmack (26. November 2008)

willst jetzt nen duden und nen keks?


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> cool boy




yo yo yo yo man Ganz locker jungs ich drehe den shit so schnell ich kann!


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nix mehr.. saytan hat mich verraten und is seit dem nemmer tätig hier...


wie erzähl mich via pn^^

wir wollen ja net spammen^^

und trolli i hab den auffer igno damit ich ihn net mehr lesen muss^^


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> willst jetzt nen duden und nen keks?




nein nur den keks !


----------



## riesentrolli (26. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wie erzähl mich via pn^^
> 
> wir wollen ja net spammen^^
> 
> und trolli i hab den auffer igno damit ich ihn net mehr lesen muss^^


auf igno hab ich nur anel69anel oder wie der kerl hieß


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> nein nur den keks !



hier keks mit rattengift. dann si hier ma wider ruhe


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hier keks mit rattengift. dann si hier ma wider ruhe




Aha was du bist ne rate ?


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Aha was du bist ne rate ?



zuerst denken dan posten thx


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> zuerst denken dan posten thx




Ich kann nicht denken wen mein Hirn auf Drogen ist!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2008)

da ist man ein paar mins weg, und das niveau wurde getötet, begraben und aufs grab gepinkelt...


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht denken wen mein Hirn auf Drogen ist!



tja dann hf bin ma wow spieln


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

MAno der typ/dummdödel is es doch net wert das man sich über ihn aufregt^^

Da fällt mir eigentlich nur en Zitat aus german-bash.org ein^^



> <MissUnder> naaaa tobi-wan wie ist das praktikum in der hauptschule?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oder das passt auch zu ihm^^



> <ChuCkY> ich brauch kein abitur, ich werd Pokemóntrainer
> <AssAssIn> aufjedenfall^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei ihm müsste man wahrscheinlich Abitur durch Sonderschulabschluss ersetzen^^


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> MAno der typ/dummdödel is es doch net wert das man sich über ihn aufregt^^
> 
> Da fällt mir eigentlich nur en Zitat aus german-bash.org ein^^
> 
> ...



rege mich net wegn ihm auf^^ aba bin jetzt erst ma ne runde wow zocken^^ will heute noch lvl 73 werdn mit meinem dk und ev meinen wl noch auf 71 bringen^^


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

löl du freak..cheater^^

mein DK is grad mal 59^^ aber nur weil ich die Berufe (KK & B hochskillen will bevor ich die Scherbenwelt..überrenne^^
und mein Grogan is grad mal 72 geworden^^..juhuu freude^^


----------



## riesentrolli (26. November 2008)

mein dk is heut 69 geworden und rockt schon fleißig nordend


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mein dk is heut 69 geworden und rockt schon fleißig nordend




schön für deinen DK mein mage ist lvl 80 und Rock Fleissg Arthas


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> schön für deinen DK mein mage ist lvl 80 und Rock Fleissg Arthas



jo du mich auch... arthas is noch net ma killbar du horst


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo du mich auch... arthas is noch net ma killbar du horst




Dass weiss ich auch und bitte nene mich nicht Horst boon ist mit Lieber ^^


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

keiner mehr da??^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

doch schon


----------



## Tryko (26. November 2008)

Lol, krass, da staun ich nur...^^ Soooo viele comments in einem thread... Naja, man liest immer die gleichen Namen und kann zurückverfolgen, wer wann on war, da immer die gleichen User "Wellenartig" in fast allen der obersten 10 threads irgendwas mehr oder WENIGER sinnvolles reinschreiben... Naja, ich will mich denen mal dazugesellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long, Tryko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

ja wir sind ne eigene gemeinschaft xD


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

und ganz besonders im NAchtschwärmer^^

wir sind halt lieb und nett^^ 
Aber nur bei Menschen die vernünftig und höflich sind^^

Also alle ausser Mano, LoD etc^^



Spoiler



Spaaaaaaaaaass^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

dracun bleibste jetzt wieder öfters da? ich vermisse dich und  saytan^^


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

jaa denke schon^^.... kann mal passieren das ich dann wieder en paar tage im wow sumpf verschwinde^^..aber  i werd wieder öfters reinschauen^^


----------------
Now playing: Gregorian - 06 In The Bleak Midinter
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

nicht soviel wow zocken das ist nicht gut xD ne scherz beiseite^^
aber eigentlich habe ich recht naja.

buffed bidet. <Punkt aus


----------



## Rastas (26. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> da ist man ein paar mins weg, und das niveau wurde getötet, begraben und aufs grab gepinkelt...



Der Rastiman ist da um es zu retten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

hat sich doch schon längst erledigt^^..bist zu langsam^^


----------



## Rastas (26. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hat sich doch schon längst erledigt^^..bist zu langsam^^



naja liegt wohl daran das ich langsam mal ins bett muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haut rein leute


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

n8i^^


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

so geh jetzt auch ins bett morgen früh uffstehen^^...n8i^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

n8


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

YEAH 1000ster POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

gz^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

danke aber wwolltwe nuur noch 1000 machen udnd ann ehia also bis nächste nacht^^


----------



## Tryko (26. November 2008)

Krass, ich guck kurz weg und schon sind 10-20 comments mehr... Noch gz zum 1'000.-dsten...

So, hab genug gespammt für heute, morgen kann ich an meinen 1'000'000 comments weiterarbeiten ;-)... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so long, euer Freak Tryko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (26. November 2008)

Was, stimmt das? Erst 6 comments? Boah, ich hätte in den letzten Monaten vlt. doch n bisschen aktiver im Buffed-Forum sein sollen, dann hätt ich meine 1'000'000 schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja gn8 muss noch paar sachen erledigen


----------



## SamboraGirl (26. November 2008)

Warcraft 3 mal wieder gezoggt.... nun Music höre Love of my Life..ich liebe Queen
irgendwann ins bett geh


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

gn8 an alle... kaum spielt man am n bisserl wow sind alle wech.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: ich nähere mcih langsam meinem 2k post^^


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

SamboraGirl schrieb:


> Warcraft 3 mal wieder gezoggt.... nun Music höre Love of my Life..ich liebe Queen
> irgendwann ins bett geh




nanu? wer bisn du? hast glaub cih noch nie hier geschriebn oder? oder zumindest net seit dem ich hier bin^^


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nanu? wer bisn du? hast glaub cih noch nie hier geschriebn oder? oder zumindest net seit dem ich hier bin^^




Wer Bist den du ich weiss wo dein haus Wohnt!


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Wer Bist den du ich weiss wo dein haus Wohnt!



jop schön für dich.. na und?


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jop schön für dich.. na und?




gut ich komme Gleich und hack dich in Kleine Stücke und klau deinen pc und deine maus und Monitior Und alls was du hast Plus Unterhose


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> gut ich komme Gleich und hack dich in Kleine Stücke und klau deinen pc und deine maus und Monitior Und alls was du hast Plus Unterhose



jup komm schon

will endlich ma mein katana ausprobiern


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup komm schon
> 
> will endlich ma mein katana ausprobiern




Gut und Wo genau Wohnt Dein haus schon wieder habs gerade vergessen ?


----------



## SamboraGirl (26. November 2008)

*was schreibt* WAS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

SamboraGirl schrieb:


> *was schreibt* WAS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



biste neu im nachtschwärmer?^^


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Gut und Wo genau Wohnt Dein haus schon wieder habs gerade vergessen ?



finds selber heraus... wusle dir doch net nach...


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

keiner mehr da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slim_Shady (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> finds selber heraus... wusle dir doch net nach...




dann Gib mal Tipp !


----------



## Carcharoth (27. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





(Ratet mal für wen)


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



slim_shady?^^  btw hallo carcha^^ noch n schweizer mehr der ma in den nachtschwärmer schaut^^(auch wenns nur fürn ban war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Thraslon (27. November 2008)

wer isn noch anwesend hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (27. November 2008)

noch wer da?


öhh ja ich^^


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

ich bin ncoh hier^^ aba jetzt bin cih wider weg^^ gn8 allen die noch am rum wuseln sind


----------



## Crackmack (27. November 2008)

N`abend und wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



will bis neujahr 80 sein mindestens 60 XD


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Gutn Abend, bin net lange
Hab noch was vor


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

juutn abend liebe nachtschwärmer


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gutn Abend, bin net lange
> Hab noch was vor



wasn?^^


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wasn?^^


Das dürfte dich ja wohl nichts angehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (27. November 2008)

hrhr


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das dürfte dich ja wohl nichts angehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



angehen net nein. aber es interessiert mich^^


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

mahlzeit^^


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> angehen net nein. aber es interessiert mich^^


Es brauch dich auch net interessieren, da es nur mich was angeht o.O


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es brauch dich auch net interessieren, da es nur mich was angeht o.O



brauchen net nein. aber es tuts


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> brauchen net nein. aber es tuts


Ich sags dir aber nich?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

tach ihr waschweiber


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sags dir aber nich?



sagt auch keiner das du das sollst^^ hab nur gesagt es würde mcih interessiern^^


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sagt auch keiner das du das sollst^^ hab nur gesagt es würde mcih interessiern^^


Geht nur mich und meine Freundn was an (jaja lass deine kommentare fallen, bringt dir aber nichts) :/

Hallo Brille


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geht nur mich und meine Freundn was an (jaja lass deine kommentare fallen, bringt dir aber nichts) :/
> 
> Hallo Brille



wünsch euch nur viel spass^^


auch hallo brille^^


----------



## Crackmack (27. November 2008)

Dan sind wir also keine Freunde? Hau ab dududududu xD


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wünsch euch nur viel spass^^


Achso...
nein das ist es nicht!
Es geht um was anderes


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso...
> nein das ist es nicht!
> Es geht um was anderes



egal was es ist wünsch ecuh trotzdem viel spass^^


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> egal was es ist wünsch ecuh trotzdem viel spass^^


Ob es spass mach bezweifle ich an dieser seite einfach mal


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ob es spass mach bezweifle ich an dieser seite einfach mal


o_O


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> o_O


ja was brille?


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ob es spass mach bezweifle ich an dieser seite einfach mal



jut dann net hf usondern gl wenn das eher passt^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ja was brille?


nix...
aber wenn du so schreibst, müssen wir angst um dich haben? :>


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nix...
> aber wenn du so schreibst, müssen wir angst um dich haben? :>


Angst? nee
GL? auch eher net^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Angst? nee
> GL? auch eher net^^


w00t??
lernt ihr dann zsm oder wa


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> w00t??
> lernt ihr dann zsm oder wa


lernen um 21.00 uhr? Nein danke^^


----------



## Rastas (27. November 2008)

abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> lernen um 21.00 uhr? Nein danke^^


hm es macht keinen spaß, glück brauchste auch net, es ist kein lernen... wtf? o_O


Spoiler



schwangerschaftstest?


----------



## Lucelia (27. November 2008)

n'abönd...


yay, grad tanzstunde bei heigan, mit ASP im hintergrund xD


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm es macht keinen spaß, glück brauchste auch net, es ist kein lernen... wtf? o_O
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Gut dann würde ich mich eher umbringen^^
Nein, wie gesagt geht euch auch nichts an etc.


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm es macht keinen spaß, glück brauchste auch net, es ist kein lernen... wtf? o_O
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



an sowas hab ich acuh gerade gedacht^^ aber da würde eigentlich gl gut passen.. ob der test jetzt so oder so ausgehn soll^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> an sowas hab ich acuh gerade gedacht^^ aber da würde eigentlich gl gut passen.. ob der test jetzt so oder so ausgehn soll^^


das hat aber nix mit glück zu tun... o_O
ob die schwanger ist, entscheidet sich vorher =P


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das hat aber nix mit glück zu tun... o_O
> ob die schwanger ist, entscheidet sich vorher =P


Bleibt die Frage offen wie es passieren hätte können (was nicht passiert ist wie oben gesagt)


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage offen wie es passieren hätte können (was nicht passiert ist wie oben gesagt)



solln wa da echt alle möglichkeiten aufzählen?^^ das wird n weilchen dauern


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> solln wa da echt alle möglichkeiten aufzählen?^^ das wird n weilchen dauern


macht ruhig, bring posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> solln wa da echt alle möglichkeiten aufzählen?^^ das wird n weilchen dauern


biene und blume lassen grüßen


----------



## Crackmack (27. November 2008)

Mano? hast gesterb nich gesagt du würdest mich ein paar mal ziehen?^^


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> macht ruhig, bring posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aba ob die mods das so gerne sehen?... obwohl ich denke ma jeder hier im forum wurde schonma (mehr oder wehniger) aufgeklärt


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Mano? hast gesterb nich gesagt du würdest mich ein paar mal ziehen?^^


Die ohren lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Mano? hast gesterb nich gesagt du würdest mich ein paar mal ziehen?^^



jo aba net jetzt^^ schaue gerade dhdr und da hab cih kb mich aufs zihen zu konzentriern


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aba ob die mods das so gerne sehen?... obwohl ich denke ma jeder hier im forum wurde schonma (mehr oder wehniger) aufgeklärt


verstecks hintern spoiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit das sie Schwanger wäre ist sogut wie kaum bis gar nicht möglich von daher


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> verstecks hintern spoiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



man muss net ma miteinander schlafn um schwanger zu werdn. aba genauere beschreibungen lass cih hier ma^^


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> man muss net ma miteinander schlafn um schwanger zu werdn. aba genauere beschreibungen lass cih hier ma^^


es wäre auch so kaum möglich egal in welchen varianten...


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> es wäre auch so kaum möglich egal in welchen varianten...


oh da gibt es n paar sachen ... :>


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> es wäre auch so kaum möglich egal in welchen varianten...



nix is unmöglich^^


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> oh da gibt es n paar sachen ... :>


Wir nehmen hierbei eine künstliche Befruchtung aus :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir nehmen hierbei eine künstliche Befruchtung aus :/


jap tun wir


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Warum gehts jedesmal um mein leben? :/
Brilles leben ist sicherlich auch interesannter


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum gehts jedesmal um mein leben? :/


du bist verfluct^^


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist verfluct^^


:/
Scheiß Hexer hier


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir nehmen hierbei eine künstliche Befruchtung aus :/



da wurde wohl einer net so gaanz gründlich aufgeklärt^^


----------



## Rastas (27. November 2008)

Sach mal... da ist man mal nen paar Wochen mit Kursarbeiten und Leveln beschäftigt (wie jetzt noch,ja lernen meine ich -.-') und schon gehts hier voll ab im Nachtschwärmerthread... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> da wurde wohl einer net so gaanz gründlich aufgeklärt^^


Pff..
ich erarbeite mir alles alleine, seit jeher so...
Können wir endlich das verf*** thema wechseln?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

tja... so ist das nunmal =P


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff..
> ich erarbeite mir alles alleine, seit jeher so...





Spoiler



spätestens, wenn du die falsche abzweigung nimmst, wirstes bereuen =P


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tja... so ist das nunmal =P


Irgendwo hab ich das schonmal gelesen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwo hab ich das schonmal gelesen.


woooo nur <.<


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> spätestens, wenn du die falsche abzweigung nimmst, wirstes bereuen =P


öhm... hö?


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> spätestens, wenn du die falsche abzweigung nimmst, wirstes bereuen =P



na da wird seine freundin aba kein spass ham^^ (oder doch? naja je nach neigung^^)


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Können wir endlich das verf*** thema wechseln?


bring n neues


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na da wird seine freundin aba kein spass ham^^ (oder doch? naja je nach neigung^^)


hä? Ich kapier grad nichts


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bring n neues


DEIN PRIVATLEBEN!


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> hä? Ich kapier grad nichts


wenn du wissen willst, wie ichs gemeint habe -> icq, hier sag ich das besser nit <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> DEIN PRIVATLEBEN!


hmmmmm
nö


----------



## Rhokan (27. November 2008)

interrantes Thema heute

nabend zusammen


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du wissen willst, wie ichs gemeint habe -> icq, hier sag ich das besser nit <.<


Wärst du im ICQ Nur on....


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> hä? Ich kapier grad nichts



ich sach doch da happerts mit der aufklärung^^


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> interrantes Thema heute
> 
> nabend zusammen


WIESO FINDET JEDER MEIN P-LEBEN INTERESANNT?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wärst du im ICQ Nur on....


bin ich


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich sach doch da happerts mit der aufklärung^^


nein da haperts an eurer umschreibung anstatt ihr das DIREKT schreibt und net ungefähr 10.000 umschreibungen nehmen tut


----------



## Rastas (27. November 2008)

und kaum versucht man sich ins gespräch einzubringen wird man von den wenigen verbliebenen und den paar neuen ignoriert... ^.-


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

ihr seid fies und hundsgemein^^...Ich gebe mal das Thema Tupac2 vor^^ dieser nett ekleine zeitgenosse meinte meinen süßen kleinen sohn beleidigen zu müssen...na was wollen wir dagegen machen??^^

Ich bin ja für vierteilen und strangulieren^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> und kaum versucht man sich ins gespräch einzubringen wird man von den wenigen verbliebenen und den paar neuen ignoriert... ^.-


hey, ich hab dir geantwortet du gurke^^


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ihr seid fies und hundsgemein^^...Ich gebe mal das Thema Tupac2 vor^^ dieser nett ekleine zeitgenosse meinte meinen süßen kleinen sohn beleidigen zu müssen...na was wollen wir dagegen machen??^^
> 
> Ich bin ja für vierteilen und strangulieren^^


Gemein sind die? /sign
Und ja Tupac2 gehört weg für immer


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ihr seid fies und hundsgemein^^...Ich gebe mal das Thema Tupac2 vor^^ dieser nett ekleine zeitgenosse meinte meinen süßen kleinen sohn beleidigen zu müssen...na was wollen wir dagegen machen??^^
> 
> Ich bin ja für vierteilen und strangulieren^^


wann/wie/wo hat er den beleidigt?


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> nein da haperts an eurer umschreibung anstatt ihr das DIREKT schreibt und net ungefähr 10.000 umschreibungen nehmen tut



wie gesacht hier kommts net so gut wenn wir das direkt schreibn aba ich hab sofort gewusst was brille meint^^ von daher interpretiere cih das ma so, das du da noch zu wehnig drüber weisst, oder einfach kb hast darüber nachzudenken


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

per pn und wenn du willst schicke ich dir gerne mal en zitat via pn rüber hab ihn mal bei carcha gemeldet mal schaun ob es wat bringen wird^^


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wie gesacht hier kommts net so gut wenn wir das direkt schreibn aba ich hab sofort gewusst was brille meint^^ von daher interpretiere cih das ma so, das du da noch zu wehnig drüber weisst, oder einfach kb hast darüber nachzudenken


pff wieso? Mittlerweile sieht man das überalll


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> per pn und wenn du willst schicke ich dir gerne mal en zitat via pn rüber hab ihn mal bei carcha gemeldet mal schaun ob es wat bringen wird^^


So ein ARSCH****
Dein sohn kann niemand beleidigen


----------



## Rastas (27. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hey, ich hab dir geantwortet du gurke^^




wann denn wo denn wie denn?

Zum Topic: Naja also kinder beleidigen geht echt nicht aber da sollte man(n) (in diesem Falle Vater) drüber stehen


----------



## Rhokan (27. November 2008)

ololol Nerf Tinitus plxx111


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> und kaum versucht man sich ins gespräch einzubringen wird man von den wenigen verbliebenen und den paar neuen ignoriert... ^.-



also falls du mcih als neu bezeichnen willst, ich schreibe seit ca 4 monaten im nachtschwärmer^^ gehöre also zu den älteren^^



@ dracun: was der hat was gegen deinen sohn? den häuten wir bei lebendigem leibe, brechen ihm jeden finger, stranguliern ihn, enthaupten ihn und vierteilen ihn dann. schluss endlich wir d er in nem käfig aufgehängt, damit sich die krähen an ihm gütlich tun können.


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

nicht in diesem fall rasta...in der regel stört mich das ganze so viel wie das endauscheidungsprodukt was ich morgens die toilette runterspüle...aber da ging er mir dann doch en bissle zu weit^^


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also falls du mcih als neu bezeichnen willst, ich schreibe seit ca 4 monaten im nachtschwärmer^^ gehöre also zu den älteren^^
> 
> 
> 
> *@ dracun: was der hat was gegen deinen sohn? den häuten wir bei lebendigem leibe, brechen ihm jeden finger, stranguliern ihn, enthaupten ihn und vierteilen ihn dann. schluss endlich wir d er in nem käfig aufgehängt, damit sich die krähen an ihm gütlich tun können.*



*JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*

^^ udn am ende noch mit teer & federn in einem mitteralterlichen dorf aufn marktplatz ausstellen^^


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

boah wie oft hat der des denn noch gepostet drecks inet hänger..verdammt sry für dreifach post^^


----------



## Rastas (27. November 2008)

Dann wäre ich dafür dass das Nachtschwärmerganksquad mal eben bei besagtem Herr Tupac2 klingelt und ihm die Nacht mit dresche,dresche und nochmals dresche bis zum erdreschen seinerseits beglückt... was dann von ihm übrig ist können wir dann Endausscheidungsmäßig runterspülen...


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

sry für doppelpost inet hänger


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> per pn und wenn du willst schicke ich dir gerne mal en zitat via pn rüber hab ihn mal bei carcha gemeldet mal schaun ob es wat bringen wird^^



need auszug aus der pn.

und carcha hat gestern wen gebannt (sihe 2 oder 3 seiten zuvor) n ehme ma an das war der spasst.


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

@ Dracun: doppelposts sind toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Rest: so ich bin dann weg, wie gesgat halt


----------



## Rastas (27. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Rest: so ich bin dann weg, wie gesgat halt



Jo viel Glück beim Blinddate vom Escortservice...


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> Jo viel Glück beim Blinddate vom Escortservice...


der hat doch ne freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (27. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> der hat doch ne freundin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn er so ein Drama drausmacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-


----------



## Night falls (27. November 2008)

Jemand Lust auf ne Runde DotA?


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

hmm jetzt is unser gesprächsthema weggelaufn... über was labern wa jetzt?^^


----------



## Rastas (27. November 2008)

noez ... hör ma auf die leute ausm thread hier zu klauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (27. November 2008)

ich hab da eins... was konsumiert ihr gerade? und wenn ja... wieso,was fühlt,denkt schmeckt ihr dabei und joa ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

würde gerne ne runde dota mitmachn aba mein wc3 funzt net im battlenet.. kommt immer das ne datei net runtergeladn werdn konnte-.-


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

?? was soll des sein??


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> ich hab da eins... was konsumiert ihr gerade? und wenn ja... wieso,was fühlt,denkt schmeckt ihr dabei und joa ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




NE ORANGE!  und sie schmeckt super^^ und bin total entspannt dabei^^


----------



## riesentrolli (27. November 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> ich hab da eins... was konsumiert ihr gerade? und wenn ja... wieso,was fühlt,denkt schmeckt ihr dabei und joa ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


musik.
i-wie n schönes gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (27. November 2008)

Okay... jetzt ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nen beLight Eistee Peach,eine Knusperzigarette,SDP und den Nachtschwärmerthread... dazu meine Gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> musik.
> i-wie n schönes gefühl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



musik is immer gut^^ aba cih schau atm Der Herr der Ringe: Die Gefährten auf VOX^^

und würd gerne die schlacht um mittelerde spieln aba iwie funzt das mitm patchen net.. bleib immer bei 23% stehn (habs 4h lang so stehn lassn hat sich nix getan) denke das liegt an viste... grml scheiss teil


----------



## Rhokan (27. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ?? was soll des sein??



Fals du DotA meinst..... die schlechteste Wc3-Mod ever



Jaaa verbrennt mich aber es ist so! Ein Baum v1.0 ist besser!


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

Konsumiere grade 



----------------
Now playing: Gregorian - 13 Sweeter The Bells
via FoxyTunes

udn denke mir...wtf bald i s ja weihnachten..würgs wenn mein sohn net wäre würde ich es net feiern^^


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Fals du DotA meinst..... die schlechteste Wc3-Mod ever
> 
> 
> 
> Jaaa verbrennt mich aber es ist so! Ein Baum v1.0 ist besser!




naja cih mag dota^^ aba ncohmer mag ich naruto SW^^ aber mit meinem acc fand cih da beinahe keine spiele mehr, da die die mcih kennen nemmer mit mir spieln wollten weil cih immer gewonnen habe..(das kommt davon wenn man arbeitslos is und zu viel zockt-.-)


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> musik is immer gut^^ aba cih schau atm Der Herr der Ringe: Die Gefährten auf VOX^^
> 
> und würd gerne die schlacht um mittelerde spieln aba iwie funzt das mitm patchen net.. bleib immer bei 23% stehn (habs 4h lang so stehn lassn hat sich nix getan) denke das liegt an viste... grml scheiss teil



haha Vista... Größter Müll udn dat neue Windoof 7 wird noch schlimmer i sags euch^^ und wenn mein neuer pc endlich mal fertig is (bzw wenn i danne ndlich mal damit anfange die teile zu kaufen^^) kommt da wat vernünftiges druff..LINUX nie mehr windoof..nie mehr^^


----------



## Night falls (27. November 2008)

Was gibt es denn gegen DotA zu sagen? Mmn hat sie einen sehr hohen Spaßfaktor, ist durch die hohe Anzahl an Helden und Items von Spiel zu Spiel jedes Mal anders, und kann sehr herausfordernd sein. (Falls du einer derjenigen bist die Warcraft 3 spielen und DotA hassen weil man keinen "Skill" braucht - man braucht einfach andere Qualitäten als in vanilla-WC3)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (27. November 2008)

Binn da wer noch?


----------



## Rhokan (27. November 2008)

Gott war das ein geiles Konzert : D


----------



## riesentrolli (27. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Binn da wer noch?


niemand


----------



## Rhokan (27. November 2008)

> niemand



schadö dann bin ich auch weg


----------



## Kamui Shiro (27. November 2008)

Zurückgekehrte boykotieren den nachstchwärmer hmm.... sie sehen unseren erfolg


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

die herr der ringe filme sind schon hammer gemacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Zurückgekehrte boykotieren den nachstchwärmer hmm.... sie sehen unseren erfolg


sollen sie doch, wir ham längst die macht übernommen =P


----------



## Kamui Shiro (27. November 2008)

ich will das die Zwerge und ähnliches verfilmt wird


----------



## Rastas (27. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sollen sie doch, wir ham längst die macht übernommen =P



heeeeh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja bin ma noch ne runde zocken... bb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. November 2008)

Hiho! Nabend! Moin Moin!
Ja, ähh Skatero an die Macht!
Ähm ja also...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (27. November 2008)

nix da geh lieber US niedermetzeln^^


----------



## riesentrolli (27. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich will das die Zwerge und ähnliches verfilmt wird


ich nüch


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich nüch



du bist ja auch gegen alles und jeden^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> du bist ja auch gegen alles und jeden^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heut abend schon^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> heut abend schon^^


li'l rebel =P


----------



## riesentrolli (27. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> li'l rebel =P


einmal im monat!


----------



## riesentrolli (27. November 2008)

ANTI ALLES AKTION!!!!!!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (27. November 2008)

rebellen mag ich nicht vorallem keine antifa die lösen gewalt mit gewalt  nicht gut gibt bessere wege um gegen nazis anzukämpfen


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

immer zur gleichen zeit??^^ also immer im selben Rhythmus^^

*fg*


----------



## riesentrolli (27. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> rebellen mag ich nicht vorallem keine antifa die lösen gewalt mit gewalt  nicht gut gibt bessere wege um gegen nazis anzukämpfen


antifa and black bloc <33333



Dracun schrieb:


> immer zur gleichen zeit??^^ also immer im selben Rhythmus^^
> 
> *fg*


nene ich bin da flexibel^^


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich will das die Zwerge und ähnliches verfilmt wird



jaaa die zwerge verfilmen^^ das wär für mcih n pflichbesuch im kino^^ und shadowrun glecih auch ncoh verfilmen^^

ich liebe markus heitz^^

ach ja wenn wir gerade dabei sind: uldart können se auch ncoh verfilmen^^


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

so bin mal für heute wech bye bye leutz man liest sich morgen  dada^^ und ach ja habe soeben die mitteilung von höchster Stufe das sich das Problem Tupac 2 erledigt hat^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (27. November 2008)

IP BAN?


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> so bin mal für heute wech bye bye leutz man liest sich morgen  dada^^ und ach ja habe soeben die mitteilung von höchster Stufe das sich das Problem Tupac 2 erledigt hat^^



cya und gn8

find cih gut das se den ausm verkehr gezogn ham^^


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

bringt nix du ei^^...ip ändert sich bei jedem einloggen ins netz^^ bzw neustart des routers^^


so aber n8i^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (27. November 2008)

was dann du sohnhaber du^^


----------



## Tabuno (27. November 2008)

so da buffed net mehr laggt ^^... 
mach ich ma einfach /wave


----------



## Kamui Shiro (27. November 2008)

/wave


----------



## Pauna (28. November 2008)

omg dies ist seite 2134 oder so ^^ 1. es ist gerade 02:09 Uhr und 2. mir ist super langweilig 3. ich gehe jetzt vom laptop zum PC und zocke sinnlose killerspiele ^^


----------



## Stryiker1988 (28. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.alletfratze.com/show_369WOW____..._Parodie_2.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für alle die langeweile haben Supergeil! ^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Gutn abend verehrter nachtschwärmer oder doch lieber
"Privatlebendiskutierer"?


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Nabend, wer ist sonst noch da?^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Wollt ihr mich verarschen? Mano, Brille, Kamui, Die Droge etc. wo seid ihr? Argh!


----------



## Skatero (28. November 2008)

Hiho Tryko und Rest (Razyl)
So immer noch krank oder wieder gesund?


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2008)

Mal so ne frage:
kann am ende einer periodischen zahl eine andere zahl sein und
gibt es eine kleinste normale zahl ausser 0??


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hiho Tryko und Rest (Razyl)
> So immer noch krank oder wieder gesund?


ENDLICH EINER DA!!!!!!!!
Ich bin gesund, naja mehr oder weniger, erkältung ist weg nun darf ich ne menge Eiweiße+Proteine fressen :/ und zwar enmass


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Dummer Doppelpost hier!


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mal so ne frage:
> kann am ende einer periodischen zahl eine andere zahl sein und
> gibt es eine kleinste normale zahl ausser 0??


Eine reine periode hat keine andere Zahl da diese zahlenkette UNENDLICH ist


----------



## Skatero (28. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mal so ne frage:
> kann am ende einer periodischen zahl eine andere zahl sein und
> gibt es eine kleinste normale zahl ausser 0??


Soweit ich weiss wiederholt sich eine periodische Zahl immer wieder, also eher nein.
Und nein 0 sollte die kleinste sein.
Falls es nicht stimmt, korrigiert mich, bin auch erst in der 9. Klasse.


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2008)

HAHA und dann sagt der .... im an was glaubst du thread ich kann nicht rechnen/ich habe nie mathe gehabt *wegrofl*


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mal so ne frage:
> kann am ende einer periodischen zahl eine andere zahl sein und
> gibt es eine kleinste normale zahl ausser 0??


soweit ich weiss, ist 0 neutral.
und es gibt auch keine kleinste zahl, so wie es keine größte gibt, unendlich unso...
und unendlich ins negative gibts soweit ich weiss nicht.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss wiederholt sich eine periodische Zahl immer wieder, also eher nein.
> Und nein 0 sollte die kleinste sein.
> Falls es nicht stimmt, korrigiert mich, bin auch erst in der 9. Klasse.


0 sollte auch die kleinste sein.
Boah langsam kotzt mich das an :/

@ Brille: mann kann auch mal guten abend sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille: mann kann auch mal guten abend sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


man kann aber auch reinplatzen


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Boah, der hat mich gar net verstanden... Egal... Das mit der Zahl nach der Periode diente bloss zur Veranschaulichung! Hab ja schonma geschrieben, und diese Zahl wäre, wie ich geschrieben habe, ohne 0 die kleinste, natürlich der Wert dieser Zahl (also auch die gleiche Zahl im negativen)...^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> man kann aber auch reinplatzen


Nicht immer gut


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> HAHA und dann sagt der .... im an was glaubst du thread ich kann nicht rechnen/ich habe nie mathe gehabt *wegrofl*



Das glaube ich noch immer.^^ Beweise mir das gegenteil und ich schweige...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht immer gut


hier darf man das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2008)

naja nur das ich mich in mathe besser auskannte als du heist ja nix.
aber negationen sind halt immer schwerer zu beweisen^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hier darf man das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Boah mir kommts kotzen. seit 3 tagen nur noch eiweißhaltiges essen :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Boah mir kommts kotzen. seit 3 tagen nur noch eiweißhaltiges essen :/


und wir wissen ja alle, was so alles eiweiß enthält.... >.<


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> naja nur das ich mich in mathe besser auskannte als du heist ja nix.
> aber negationen sind halt immer schwerer zu beweisen^^



Komm schon, unterrichte mich ;-) XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> naja nur das ich mich in mathe besser auskannte als du heist ja nix.
> aber negationen sind halt immer schwerer zu beweisen^^


in deutsch kennst du dich aber anscheinend nicht so toll aus.
sonst hättest du ja gemerkt, dass , wenn du dich in mathe besser "ausgekannt hast", dieser zustand nun nicht mehr vorhanden ist, und sich der andere jetzt besser auskennt.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> und wir wissen ja alle, was so alles eiweiß enthält.... >.<


Naja ich brauch nur womit ich schnell an gewicht zulege aber es sich nicht wirklich hart anlegt


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2008)

deutsch ist meine schwaeche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> deutsch ist meine schwaeche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kannst du kein Ä schreiben?


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> in deutsch kennst du dich aber anscheinend nicht so toll aus.
> sonst hättest du ja gemerkt, dass , wenn du dich in mathe besser "ausgekannt hast", dieser zustand nun nicht mehr vorhanden ist, und sich der andere jetzt besser auskennt.



Genau!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Für intelligentere Kommentare brauche ich mehr Gesprächsstoff...


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Sagmal...
wieso ist das nochen Nachschwärmer wenn nichts los ist :/
Och kommt schon leute


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da bist hier im nachtschwärmer nicht richtig^^
bis auf einige vereinzelte abende sind intelligente kommentare mangelware =P


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> deutsch ist meine schwaeche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja denn mueschs lernä... Ich bin immer guet im dütsch gsi.


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kannst du kein Ä schreiben?


Du hast es erfasst.
Englische tastatur


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Du hast es erfasst.
> Englische tastatur


dann stells um auf deutsch o.O
So schwer ist das nicht, selbst für dich net


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> da bist hier im nachtschwärmer nicht richtig^^
> bis auf einige vereinzelte abende sind intelligente kommentare mangelware =P



um so besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dann muss ich nicht auf meine rechtschreibung achten...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> dann stells um auf deutsch o.O
> So schwer ist das nicht, selbst für dich net


darauf würd ich nicht wetten!


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2008)

Ach ne keine lust umzuegewoehnen,und suchen wo welches zeichen ist...
achja... oben einfach auf englische fahne klicken und dann auf oesterreichische.


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Du hast es erfasst.
> Englische tastatur



einfach nur LOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ne musste auch ma auf einer schreiben, es war ne qual... erst wenn man öäü nicht schreiben kann merkt ma wie wichtig die sind, sonst mach dohc ctrl+c und dann ctrl+v  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> darauf würd ich nicht wetten!


Ja da hast du wohl recht wie dieser Slim_Shady.... das der überhaupt lebensfähig ist..


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja da hast du wohl recht wie dieser Slim_Shady.... das der überhaupt lebensfähig ist..


siehe sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

ich als neuling in diesen wundervollen thread komm fast nich mit... ich sollt vlt. n paar meiner über 20 registerkarten schliessen damits nich so laggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> siehe sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja Tikume ist immer wieder funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

ah das bewirkte wunder! jetzt dauert das gelade unter 10 secs vorher immer über 30 secs


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ich als neuling in diesen wundervollen thread komm fast nich mit... ich sollt vlt. n paar meiner über 20 registerkarten schliessen damits nich so laggt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne, musste net,  abends lagt buffed seit kurzer zeit immer wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ich als neuling in diesen wundervollen thread komm fast nich mit... ich sollt vlt. n paar meiner über 20 registerkarten schliessen damits nich so laggt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wundervoll? Naja wenn man 5 tage über jemand anderes Privatleben diskuttiert ist das für andere wundervoll^^


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

bei mir nicht nur abends  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vorgestern hats den ganzen nachmittag gelaggt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wundervoll? Naja wenn man 5 tage über jemand anderes Privatleben diskuttiert ist das für andere wundervoll^^



naja, für dich nicht^^


Tryko schrieb:


> bei mir nicht nur abends
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hm joa, wenn nachmittags zu viele on sind, kann das natürlich auch passieren


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wundervoll? Naja wenn man 5 tage über jemand anderes Privatleben diskuttiert ist das für andere wundervoll^^



sicher^^ hauptsache nich über meins... wie wärs über deins? wurde zwar in den letzten tagen schon angesprochen aber egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> sicher^^ hauptsache nich über meins... wie wärs über deins? wurde zwar in den letzten tagen schon angesprochen aber egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weißt du...
Du bist neu...
Versau dir deinen Start hier nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm joa, wenn nachmittags zu viele on sind, kann das natürlich auch passieren



liegts echt daran?^^ naja, die server werden die wohl nich ersetzen


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weißt du...
> Du bist neu...
> Versau dir deinen Start hier nicht
> 
> ...


der einzige, mit dem ers sich versaut, bist ja du... aber hier gibt es mächtigere schwärmer... <.<


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weißt du...
> Du bist neu...
> Versau dir deinen Start hier nicht
> 
> ...



Oh, so eine wundervolle Person würde ich doch niemals beleidigen... Ich bin doch sooo lieb *grosse augen mach*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nene werd mich schon benehmen ;-)


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> der einzige, mit dem ers sich versaut, bist ja du... aber hier gibt es mächtigere schwärmer... <.<


Pff...
die meisten sind doch eh hier weg... seit du da bist also^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff...
> die meisten sind doch eh hier weg... seit du da bist also^^


immer auf die brillen >.<


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> immer auf die brillen >.<


Ja türlich...
wenn ihr mein P-leben schon ruinieren tut jeden abend...^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja türlich...
> wenn ihr mein P-leben schon ruinieren tut jeden abend...^^


naja, n bissi masochistisch musste veranlagt sein, sonst würdst net wiederkommen xD


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, n bissi masochistisch musste veranlagt sein, sonst würdst net wiederkommen xD


Ich komme nur weil mir langweilig ist und wegen kamui der jedenfalls noch in ordnung geht^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich komme nur weil mir langweilig ist und wegen kamui der jedenfalls noch in ordnung geht^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> der einzige, mit dem ers sich versaut, bist ja du... aber hier gibt es mächtigere schwärmer... <.<



ganz meiner meinung^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach komm Brille, du gehst ja grad so noch ok^^
Wieso reden wir net über Trykos oder SKATEROS Privatleben zur ABwechslung?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ganz meiner meinung^^


du kommst in schutz vor razyl... wenn du bezahlen kannst... <.<
xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm Brille, du gehst ja grad so noch ok^^
> Wieso reden wir net über Trykos oder SKATEROS Privatleben zur ABwechslung?


trykos ist ab jetzt immun gegen sowas *g*


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich komme nur weil mir langweilig ist und wegen kamui der jedenfalls noch in ordnung geht^^



wie kannst du nur


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm Brille, du gehst ja grad so noch ok^^
> Wieso reden wir net über Trykos oder SKATEROS Privatleben zur ABwechslung?



ja schiess mal los =P weisst ja sicher alles über mein privatleben oder?


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> trykos ist ab jetzt immun gegen sowas *g*


Vielleicht tut er dich aber net bezahlen
@ Trykos: sei mal schön ruhig hier bei Männerngespräche *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm Brille, du gehst ja grad so noch ok^^


und was ist mit mano und crack? tief im inneren magst die doch auch =P


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ja schiess mal los =P weisst ja sicher alles über mein privatleben oder?


nein du sollst ja erzählen
Große Liebe, ***, etc.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> und was ist mit mano und crack? tief im inneren magst die doch auch =P


Drogen schonmal gar net, Mano wegen seiner komischen Art von Humor


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du kommst in schutz vor razyl... wenn du bezahlen kannst... <.<
> xD



bezahlen?!? war das ernst gemeint?!? momentan brauch ich noch keinen schutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (28. November 2008)

Nabend!

Will mal mitmischen hier, um was gehts denn?

lg


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> bezahlen?!? war das ernst gemeint?!? momentan brauch ich noch keinen schutz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Noch nicht...ein falsches wort hier.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nun erzähl schon^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> bezahlen?!? war das ernst gemeint?!?


jap.
mindestens 10 posts pro tag. ansonsten brenn ich deine blogs nieder.
wenn du keine hast wirst zum blog schreiben gezwungen, die dann verbrannt werden! =P


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Will mal mitmischen hier, um was gehts denn?
> 
> lg


1. Sig viel zu groß
2. Trykos Privatleben


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> nein du sollst ja erzählen
> Große Liebe, ***, etc.



hast keine chancen... XD nene - eben schiess mal los, was weisst du alles über mich? also ich weiss was von den letzten paar tagen über dich XD


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> hast keine chancen... XD nene - eben schiess mal los, was weisst du alles über mich? also ich weiss was von den letzten paar tagen über dich XD


ich weiß gar nichts über dich, du sollst ja erzählen von dir, so schwer zu verstehen?
Und ja du weißt einiges, aber glaub du wirst es bereuen gelesen zu haben


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jap.
> mindestens 10 posts pro tag. ansonsten brenn ich deine blogs nieder.
> wenn du keine hast wirst zum blog schreiben gezwungen, die dann verbrannt werden! =P



und ich dachte du wärst auf meiner seite!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ja du weißt einiges, aber glaub du wirst es bereuen gelesen zu haben


vll wirst dus noch bereuen, es geschrieben zu haben? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> und ich dachte du wärst auf meiner seite!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


siehe dafür oben genannte bedingungen


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll wirst dus noch bereuen, es geschrieben zu haben? ^^


Vllt. bereut ihr es alle irgendwann wenn wir uns in der hölle wiedersehen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vllt. bereut ihr es alle irgendwann wenn wir uns in der hölle wiedersehen?


wieso sollten wirs dann bereuen? o_O


----------



## Mefisthor (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Sig viel zu groß
> 2. Trykos Privatleben



1. Garnicht, bei mir ist die nur 200 Pixel Hoch, ist deiner denn zu klein ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Tryko erzähl ^^

lg


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nichts über dich, du sollst ja erzählen von dir, so schwer zu verstehen?
> Und ja du weißt einiges, aber glaub du wirst es bereuen gelesen zu haben



ich habe es schon bereut...

Also, ich konsumiere 23 verschiedene drogen, trinke jeden tag 2 litter etanol und *nicht jugendfrei*

erträumst du dir sowas? nene, ich bin ein unbeschriebenes blatt =P


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso sollten wirs dann bereuen? o_O


Weil ic euch dann sehen und dann gibts Brillenmus^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ic euch dann sehen und dann gibts Brillenmus^^


nun, für dich gibts dann erstmal einen duden *g*


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> siehe dafür oben genannte bedingungen



ja an normalen tagen kein problem, aber es gibt tage, an denen werde ich das leider nicht schaffen können... sagen wir 50 comments pro woche ;-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. November 2008)

LOL am ende von "Der Mythos" ist eine Szene die fast identisch mit der Brunnenszene aus FFX ist...


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nun, für dich gibts dann erstmal einen duden *g*


Ach Mensch, ich tue zu schnell tippen.
Für dich gibts, aber die Groß-Kleinschreibung erstmal


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ja an normalen tagen kein problem, aber es gibt tage, an denen werde ich das leider nicht schaffen können... sagen wir 50 comments pro woche ;-)


hmmm wir werden sehen, ob du hältst, was du versprichst... xD


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> LOL am ende von "Der Mythos" ist eine Szene die fast identisch mit der Brunnenszene aus FFX ist...


Selor? Wo sinnen Mano/Kamui und so? sagmal los!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach Mensch, ich tue zu schnell tippen.
> Für dich gibts, aber die Groß-Kleinschreibung erstmal


und für dich die zeichensetzung.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> und für dich die zeichensetzung.


Ich fang gleich an über dein leben irgendwas zu erzählen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. November 2008)

Woher soll ich das denn wissen, steht auf meiner Stirn 11880?


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ic euch dann sehen und dann gibts Brillenmus^^



lern deutsch, gibt ganz nette kurse da hab ich gelesen... soll auch billig sein


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Woher soll ich das denn wissen, steht auf meiner Stirn 11880?


Keine Ahnung, aber hier ist tote hose ohne mano/Kamui


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich fang gleich an über dein leben irgendwas zu erzählen!


tja, ausser lügen wird dabei nix rauskommen... also =P


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. November 2008)

Is mir doch lattens...


----------



## Mefisthor (28. November 2008)

Ich mache grade mal 2 comments und schon werde ich ignoriert! Warum hab ich das nur verdient ? Hatts denn gestimmt Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> lern deutsch, gibt ganz nette kurse da hab ich gelesen... soll auch billig sein


Joa genau da ich auch für sowas bezahle, wenn ich schon normal zur schule gehe.
Und außerdem ist das kein Deutsch mehr sondern Chatsprache.


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hmmm wir werden sehen, ob du hältst, was du versprichst... xD



das schaff ich locker, es sei denn ich kann ne woche lang nich an den pc.. du weisst nich was ich mit kleineren foren schon alles gemacht habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa genau da ich auch für sowas bezahle, wenn ich schon normal zur schule gehe.
> Und außerdem ist das kein Deutsch mehr sondern Chatsprache.


zomg nein man du n00b ey, sowas is doch kene chatsprache omfg!!


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich mache grade mal 2 comments und schon werde ich ignoriert! Warum hab ich das nur verdient ? Hatts denn gestimmt Razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


My new Widescreen Bildschirm kommt erst anfang dezember ~~
Und deine Sig ist zu groß daher 1/10!


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich mache grade mal 2 comments und schon werde ich ignoriert! Warum hab ich das nur verdient ? Hatts denn gestimmt Razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich ignoriere dich doch net, schreib einfach wie ich irgend sinnlose comments, desto mehr desto besser, so wirste nich übersehen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und deine Sig ist zu groß daher 1/10!


falscher thread zomg, auch wenns beabsichtigt war, l2p


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> falscher trhead zomg, auch wenns beabsichtigt war, l2p


das war absichtlich unabsichtlich gemacht


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> zomg nein man du n00b ey, sowas is doch kene chatsprache omfg!!


/sign... hauptsache ich bin auf der stärkeren seite XD


----------



## Mefisthor (28. November 2008)

Ach gibts denn auch ne Grenze wie lang die sig sein darf ?

Bei mir ist sie nur 200p hoch 1050p lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> /sign... hauptsache ich bin auf der stärkeren seite XD


sag das nicht wenn du nichts weißt darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> das war absichtlich unabsichtlich gemacht



diese ausrede gabs schon vor den menschen... ich erfinde wenigstens immer einigermassen orginelle ausreden, als schüler ist man darin immer gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> diese ausrede gabs schon vor den menschen... ich erfinde wenigstens immer einigermassen orginelle ausreden, als schüler ist man darin immer gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer ne Ausrede fürs Ha vergessen brauch tut mir leid


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> sag das nicht wenn du nichts weißt darüber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sei leise, du spamm0r =P


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> sag das nicht wenn du nichts weißt darüber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber deine freundschaft ist schwieriger zu erkämpfen =P bist so komisch


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer ne Ausrede fürs Ha vergessen brauch tut mir leid


hat er gesagt, dass es fürs ha vergessen ist? nein.
gibt ja noch genug anderes


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> aber deine freundschaft ist schwieriger zu erkämpfen =P bist so komisch


Wenn du meinst ich bin Komisch dann schau dir Manoroth oder Kamui an, die beiden sind mehr als komisch (*hust* link von kamui *hust*)


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst ich bin Komisch dann schau dir Manoroth oder Kamui an, die beiden sind mehr als komisch (*hust* link von kamui *hust*)


naja, für nachtschwärmer sind die normal^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hat er gesagt, dass es fürs ha vergessen ist? nein.
> gibt ja noch genug anderes


Ich brauch für keine was, naja bis auf einpaar mal aus lustigkeitshalber angebracht, die aber zu einfach waren, aber hey mir egal^^


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer ne Ausrede fürs Ha vergessen brauch tut mir leid



lol vergessen? spinnst du? die schule unterfordert mich, meinste ich mache als ha geradengleichungen etc.??? in der schule bringt strebern noch nix, mach ich dann nach dem studium ;-)


----------



## Mefisthor (28. November 2008)

Ham sich die beiden immer so Lieb, oder bin ich grad zum richtigen Zeitpunkt da ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, für nachtschwärmer sind die normal^^


Dann bist du aber überdurchschnittlich Klug?^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ham sich die beiden immer so Lieb, oder bin ich grad zum richtigen Zeitpunkt da ^^
> 
> lg


Ich liebe keine Brillen und auch keine Männer.


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich brauch für keine was, naja bis auf einpaar mal aus lustigkeitshalber angebracht, die aber zu einfach waren, aber hey mir egal^^



ach ich verrate bald was über mein privatleben...


----------



## Mefisthor (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> lol vergessen? spinnst du? die schule unterfordert mich, meinste ich mache als ha geradengleichungen etc.??? in der schule bringt strebern noch nix, mach ich dann nach dem studium ;-)



Das sagte jetzt noch, aber das wird noch richtig hart, freu dich schonmal auf BWL xD

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (28. November 2008)

woohoo doppelpost


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ach ich verrate bald was über mein privatleben...


Tu das! Und komm dann jeden abend hier vorbei


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Doppelposts an die macht :/


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

hey razyl^^ erzähl ma was^^


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

ach jetzt lagts wieder so stark, dabei wollt ich in der zeit über 5 comments schreiben... naja jetzt is alles zu spät  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey razyl^^ erzähl ma was^^


JAAAAAH Noch ein Schwärmer! Die nacht ist gerettet uff


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

tach mano... so, bin dann ma weg, zoggön


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

doppelpost würd ich mit diesem gelagge gar nich schaffen


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ach jetzt lagts wieder so stark, dabei wollt ich in der zeit über 5 comments schreiben... naja jetzt is alles zu spät
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tach mano... so, bin dann ma weg, zoggön



schlimmer kanns fast net kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> JAAAAAH Noch ein Schwärmer! Die nacht ist gerettet uff



na sowas... razyl freut sich wen cih auftauche... wasn heute los?^^


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer zuletzt hahat hahat am bessten!


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> schlimmer kanns fast net kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na sowas... razyl freut sich wen cih auftauche... wasn heute los?^^


Weil a) hier nichts los ist
       b) nur neue da waren bis auf herrn Brille
       c) zwar meine freundin neben mir sitzt aber liest und mir langweilig ist


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na sowas... razyl freut sich wen cih auftauche... wasn heute los?^^



wurde gemobbt.. jetzt sehnt er sich nach jedem der nich gegen ihn is XD


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> wurde gemobbt.. jetzt sehnt er sich nach jedem der nich gegen ihn is XD


Ich mobb dich gleich mal. Mano ist net auf meiner seite, der ist nur an meinen Privatleben samt Privatnächten mit Freundin interessiert mehr auch net^^


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich werde zu letzt hahahen du wirst schon sehen, in 5000 jahren wenn du schon lange tot bist, muahahahaha ;-)


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil a) hier nichts los ist
> b) nur neue da waren bis auf herrn Brille
> c) zwar meine freundin neben mir sitzt aber liest und mir langweilig ist



wtf? deine freundin sitz neben dir und dir is langweilig?... laber doch n bisserl mit ihr oder sonst was^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wtf? deine freundin sitz neben dir und dir is langweilig?... laber doch n bisserl mit ihr oder sonst was^^


liest du gründlich? Sie leist, will nicht gestört werden da sie es bis zum montag fertig haben muss


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

das nelson bild hat mich auf n neues thema gebracht,

welche serien glotzt ihr gerne?
ich:
-gameOne (mtv.de)
-south park (mtv, commedy central, mtv.de)
-drawn together (mtv, commedy central)
-the simpsons (pro7, sf2)

und noch viiiiiiiiiieles mehr


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> liest du gründlich? Sie leist, will nicht gestört werden da sie es bis zum montag fertig haben muss



ah ok^^ na dann gl an sie das sie des noch fertig schafft^^

also über was willste labern?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (28. November 2008)

GNAAHHHH es lagg0rt!!!!!


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> liest du gründlich? Sie leist, will nicht gestört werden da sie es bis zum montag fertig haben muss



wie alt is se denn? das klingt mir stark nach ha... wie alt bist du denn? ich schätze, zwischen 10 und 30 ^^ naja, 15 und 30


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> das nelson bild hat mich auf n neues thema gebracht,
> 
> welche serien glotzt ihr gerne?
> ich:
> ...





-simpsons

- naruto shipuuden

-bleach

-OP

-soul eater


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> GNAAHHHH es lagg0rt!!!!!



was meinste über was ich mich schon seit tagen aufrege


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> wie alt is se denn? das klingt mir stark nach ha... wie alt bist du denn? ich schätze, zwischen 10 und 30 ^^ naja, 15 und 30


ich bin 15, sie 16 (gleiche klasse aber^^)
@ mano: mir egal solange etwas und mal nicht mein Privatleben trifft, aber wenn? ok bekomm ich massig posts


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> -simpsons
> 
> - naruto shipuuden
> 
> ...




nur die ersten 2 und das 4. sagen mir was^^ restlcihen 2 kenn ich net


----------



## Mefisthor (28. November 2008)

Omg Razyl ist ein LP fan ?? Da bekomm ich ja richtig ein schlechtes Gewissen, einen so klugen Menschen geflamed zu haben !

Findest du auch die alten Songs besser ?

lg


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich bin 15, sie 16 (gleiche klasse aber^^)
> @ mano: mir egal solange etwas und mal nicht mein Privatleben trifft, aber wenn? ok bekomm ich massig posts



son kack, schon wieder der jüngste! warum nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will endlich erwacchsen sein, nich mehr in die schule gehen


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Omg Razyl ist ein LP fan ?? Da bekomm ich ja richtig ein schlechtes Gewissen, einen so klugen Menschen geflamed zu haben !
> 
> Findest du auch die alten Songs besser ?
> 
> lg


nö, sind alle genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besondes In the End und Leave out all the Rest


----------



## riesentrolli (28. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Omg Razyl ist ein LP fan ?? Da bekomm ich ja richtig ein schlechtes Gewissen, einen so klugen Menschen geflamed zu haben !
> 
> Findest du auch die alten Songs besser ?
> 
> lg


neue album is dreqq


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich bin 15, sie 16 (gleiche klasse aber^^)
> @ mano: mir egal solange etwas und mal nicht mein Privatleben trifft, aber wenn? ok bekomm ich massig posts



hui deine freundin is älter als du? gar net gewusst^^

redn wa über animes^^


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> son kack, schon wieder der jüngste! warum nur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

bin jedesmal geflogen als ich antwort schreiben wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja lp find ich auch nich schlecht, hab von denen n paar lieder, aber warum sollen lpfans klug sien?

wenn du mich noch einmal aushahast... in 5000 Jahren du wirst schon sehen... muahahahaha


----------



## Mefisthor (28. November 2008)

Wie alt seidn ihr überhaupt ? Jeder redet hier über Schule :O

lg

Tryko das warn Joke, jeder 2te hört ja heute schon LP

Aber es gibt ja Hardcorefans  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

hui^^ gestern war ich noch auf meine 6 comments stolz jetzt sinds schon 54^^ 9x so viele... meine alten spammerzellen wurden wiedererweckt


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> bin jedesmal geflogen als ich antwort schreiben wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie alt biste den`?^^

und ich finde lp auch net schlecht aba alles nach meteora mag cih nemmer


btw:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Wie alt seidn ihr überhaupt ? Jeder redet hier über Schule :O
> 
> lg
> 
> ...




ich bin 19 und du?


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> son kack, schon wieder der jüngste! warum nur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und wenn du Erwachsen bist, willst du wieder in die Schule...
Keinen Streß, immer einen geregelten Tagesablauf... keine Kosten... hast immer Spaß... hachja, das waren noch Zeiten damals...
Und das sag ich mit grad fast 21 >_<


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Wie alt seidn ihr überhaupt ? Jeder redet hier über Schule :O
> 
> lg



=( bald habt ihr was gegen mich in der hand... naja bin 14


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

hardcore? wer hat hardcore geschrieben? 

geil finde ich:
HARDCORE
techno 
trance





rock
pop

hassen tu ich:
soul
hip-hop
classik
jegliche baladen etc.


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

hui n richtiger jungspund^^


----------



## Mefisthor (28. November 2008)

Also ich bin btw. 16 und habs a schon kräftig gefeiert

Hier gibt ja nicht mal nen Säufer Smiley :O

lg


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> hardcore? wer hat hardcore geschrieben?
> 
> geil finde ich:
> HARDCORE
> ...





wtf? was haste den gegen baladen? und hip hop hats auch ab und an n gutes lied dabei (nope bin kein hopper ihc höhre praktisch nur metal^^)


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Und wenn du Erwachsen bist, willst du wieder in die Schule...
> Keinen Streß, immer einen geregelten Tagesablauf... keine Kosten... hast immer Spaß... hachja, das waren noch Zeiten damals...
> Und das sag ich mit grad fast 21 >_<



hast keine ahnung^^ als erwachsene person dürft ich endlich mal mehrfach jährlich wählen, ich dürft nen geilen beruf suchen, ich hätte viel mehr rechte als jetzt und einfach alles wäre besser!


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Also ich bin btw. 16 und habs a schon kräftig gefeiert
> 
> Hier gibt ja nicht mal nen Säufer Smiley :O
> 
> lg



hui n anfänger alki^^ willkommen im club^^


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> hast keine ahnung^^ als erwachsene person dürft ich endlich mal mehrfach jährlich wählen, ich dürft nen geilen beruf suchen, ich hätte viel mehr rechte als jetzt und einfach alles wäre besser!



jup und darfst steuern zahlen, krankenkasse etc, wohnung suchn, essn bezahlen etc etc.


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wtf? was haste den gegen baladen? und hip hop hats auch ab und an n gutes lied dabei (nope bin kein hopper ihc höhre praktisch nur metal^^)



baladen sind einfach totales gesülze etc. das hass ich genauso wie bei filmen, darum guck ich ja hauptsächlich horrorfilme und zeichentrickserien^^ naja in the simpsons gibts auch oft gesülze...  

is einfach zum verrecken uninterresant und langweilig^^ ich steh auf action da ich das leben sowieso viel zu langweilig finde...


----------



## Mefisthor (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> hast keine ahnung^^ als erwachsene person dürft ich endlich mal mehrfach jährlich wählen, ich dürft nen geilen beruf suchen, ich hätte viel mehr rechte als jetzt und einfach alles wäre besser!


Oh man das dacht ich damals auch aber das hört auf wenn du schon langsam älter wirst und immer mehr Zeug selber kaufen musst :/

Ich geh noch zur Schule, aber bin auf dem Weg zur Handelsakademie-Matura (-Abitur).

Oh man bin ich bereit Informationen preiszugeben *Bier wegleg*

lg


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> baladen sind einfach totales gesülze etc. das hass ich genauso wie bei filmen, darum guck ich ja hauptsächlich horrorfilme und zeichentrickserien^^ naja in the simpsons gibts auch oft gesülze...
> 
> is einfach zum verrecken uninterresant und langweilig^^ ich steh auf action da ich das leben sowieso viel zu langweilig finde...



dann kennste keine richtig schöne baladen^^ ich mag ab und an ne balade. da kann man so richtig schön zurück lehnen und die musik geniesn


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> hast keine ahnung^^ als erwachsene person dürft ich endlich mal mehrfach jährlich wählen, ich dürft nen geilen beruf suchen, ich hätte viel mehr rechte als jetzt und einfach alles wäre besser!



Ehm... du willst mich mit 14 belehren, was mich erwartet? Irgendwo ist da was schief gelaufen ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wach aus deiner Traumwelt auf... die Realität tritt dir gerne und häufig in die Eier...


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup und darfst steuern zahlen, krankenkasse etc, wohnung suchn, essn bezahlen etc etc.



macht mir mächtig spass XD nene sicher hat das erwachsensein viele nachteile aber mein momentanes leben nerft einfach... total unterfordert... würd am liebsten schon jetzt studieren und selbstständig werden und als erfinder/mechatroniker/physiker tätig sein^^ ja ich weiss ihr lacht mcih jetzt aus... aber wenn jetzt noch einmal dieses haha-bild kommt!


zum anderen thema:
ich hab in meinem leben knapp 2 schlücke alk gesoffen, finde es grusig, hab noch nie geraucht, bin auhc sonst total clear und lieb^^ die meissten finden mich darum uncool oder sonst was weil ich bei massenhirnzellenvernichtungen nich mitmache, aber mir schmeckts halt einfach nich, und das wissen der folgen macht mich dabei auch nicht glücklicher


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ehm... du willst mich mit 14 belehren, was mich erwartet? Irgendwo ist da was schief gelaufen ne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Amen^^


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> die Realität tritt dir gerne und häufig in die Eier...



jo leider...


----------



## Dracun (28. November 2008)

Mahlzeit aber mal ehrlich Tryko

1. wo darfst du jährlich wählen??
und das leben als Erwachsener is kagge im Gegensatz zu nem kind/teeni etc^^...Als Kind warst du ungebunden konntest das Leben genießen..nach der Schule gemütlich im Sommer im Park oder sonstwo abhängen^^ Hast mehr Schulfrei als sonst was ^^ Während sich die Erwachsenen auf der Arbeit den hintern aufreißen um Ihren Kinder ein angenehmeres Leben zu bescheren als sie eh schon haben^^..
Also muss mal sagen das du keine Ahnung hast^^


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> macht mir mächtig spass XD nene sicher hat das erwachsensein viele nachteile aber mein momentanes leben nerft einfach... total unterfordert... würd am liebsten schon jetzt studieren und selbstständig werden und als erfinder/mechatroniker/physiker tätig sein^^ ja ich weiss ihr lacht mcih jetzt aus... aber wenn jetzt noch einmal dieses haha-bild kommt!
> 
> 
> zum anderen thema:
> ich hab in meinem leben knapp 2 schlücke alk gesoffen, finde es grusig, hab noch nie geraucht, bin auhc sonst total clear und lieb^^ die meissten finden mich darum uncool oder sonst was weil ich bei massenhirnzellenvernichtungen nich mitmache, aber mir schmeckts halt einfach nich, und das wissen der folgen macht mich dabei auch nicht glücklicher



also mit 14 hab icha uch erst bier getrunken^^ glaub mir das gibt sich wider^^ und das mitm rauchen... das mache ich jetzt noch net regelmässig und habs auch ent vor^^


und zum abschluss noch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. November 2008)

Ab und zu versuchen auch Frauen uns in die Eier zu treten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ist nicht nur das Leben an Schmerzen schuld, Frauen ebenso :-D


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mahlzeit aber mal ehrlich Tryko
> 
> 1. wo darfst du jährlich wählen??
> und das leben als Erwachsener is kagge im Gegensatz zu nem kind/teeni etc^^...Als Kind warst du ungebunden konntest das Leben genießen..nach der Schule gemütlich im Sommer im Park oder sonstwo abhängen^^ Hast mehr Schulfrei als sonst was ^^ Während sich die Erwachsenen auf der Arbeit den hintern aufreißen um Ihren Kinder ein angenehmeres Leben zu bescheren als sie eh schon haben^^..
> Also muss mal sagen das du keine Ahnung hast^^



naja am liebsten wär ich wieder 4 jahre alt^^ die zeiten waren noch geil...


guck mal bei mir wohnort... da kann man min. 2x jährlich über viele sachen abstimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ab und zu versuchen auch Frauen uns in die Eier zu treten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja ich mag frauen^^


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

er konnts net lassen! er hat mich wieder ausgehahat... warte nur...


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. November 2008)

Wenn sie nicht versuchen mir weh zu tun, können Frauen ganz in Ordnung sein *gg* Aber wenn sie mir keine Schmerzen zuführen wollen, wollen sie nur reden Óò


----------



## Mefisthor (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> macht mir mächtig spass XD nene sicher hat das erwachsensein viele nachteile aber mein momentanes leben nerft einfach... total unterfordert... würd am liebsten schon jetzt studieren und selbstständig werden und als erfinder/mechatroniker/physiker tätig sein^^


Dann fang was an, kauf dir einen Elektronikbaukoffer und erfind was damit usw. da gibt ja genug sachen

Was du jetzt alles so nebenbei machst kann dir nachher sehr helfen.

lg


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn sie nicht versuchen mir weh zu tun, können Frauen ganz in Ordnung sein *gg* Aber wenn sie mir keine Schmerzen zuführen wollen, wollen sie nur reden Óò



naja eines der bereiche in denen ich zugeben muss weniger erfahrungen zu besitzen^^


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

wo isn razyl abgebliebn? hatte seine freundin die nase voll vom lesn?^^


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Dann fang was an, kauf dir einen Elektronikbaukoffer und erfind was damit usw. da gibt ja genug sachen
> 
> Was du jetzt alles so nebenbei machst kann dir nachher sehr helfen.
> 
> lg



jo, kb drauf, eig weiss ich gar noch ncih richtig was ich später machen will gibt zu vieles das ich schon werden wollte aber wahrscheinlich nich erreichen werde...  naja früher hatte ich noch träume...


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

wo isn razyl abgebliebn? hatte seine freundin die nase voll vom lesn?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> naja eines der bereiche in denen ich zugeben muss weniger erfahrungen zu besitzen^^



Sei Froh :-D
Da musste dir es nicht antun, dich beinahe entführen zu lassen xD


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wo isn razyl abgebliebn? hatte seine freundin die nase voll vom lesn?^^


Ich war mir was zu essen machen o.O Ihr spammer ihr!
Was mit 14 erst bier? Da war ich schon total weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wo isn razyl abgebliebn? hatte seine freundin die nase voll vom lesn?^^



hat vlt. mal das gelesen das auf m monitor stand...^^ 

oder auch etwas total anderes... machen wir mal n paar theorien, wenn ers dann morgen liest... XD


----------



## Dracun (28. November 2008)

wie geht es denn meinen Lieblings DauerNachtwächtern...ähhh.. -Nachtschwärmern^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> hat vlt. mal das gelesen das auf m monitor stand...^^
> 
> oder auch etwas total anderes... machen wir mal n paar theorien, wenn ers dann morgen liest... XD


Nen griff ins Klo war das mehr auch nicht


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich war mir was zu essen machen o.O Ihr spammer ihr!
> Was mit 14 erst bier? Da war ich schon total weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



war auch schon mit 14 total dicht aba da hab ich ncoh net mehr wie bier gesoffn^^ erst ab 16 vodka und anderes lustiges zeugs (met ftw)


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wie geht es denn meinen Lieblings DauerNachtwächtern...ähhh.. -Nachtschwärmern^^


Öhem theoretisch gut^^
Praktisch: naja eher net
@ Wie gehts dir und deinen Sohnemann?


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich war mir was zu essen machen o.O Ihr spammer ihr!
> Was mit 14 erst bier? Da war ich schon total weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja kenn viele wie du^^ was solls dir bringen wenn du schon so früh hirn zerstörst? soll ich dich jetzt toll oder cool finden? ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (28. November 2008)

Wieso Selor ? Wollen dir die Frauen immer in die Eier treten ? ^^ Hat bei mir noch nie eine Versucht aber sie haben schon oft genug *nicht jungendfreier text beginnt* 



Spoiler



du willst auch jedes schmutzige detail wissen ^^


 *endet* gemacht :O

lg


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> war auch schon mit 14 total dicht aba da hab ich ncoh net mehr wie bier gesoffn^^ erst ab 16 vodka und anderes lustiges zeugs (met ftw)


Mit 14, nach der Jugendweihe xD Ich weiß nur das ich im Graben gelandet bin dank eines falschen schrittes xD hach das waren noch zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem theoretisch gut^^
> Praktisch: naja eher net
> @ Wie gehts dir und deinen Sohnemann?



@dracun mir gehts gut^^

und wie gehts deinem sönchen und dir?

@ razyl whx praktisch eher net?


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ja kenn viele wie du^^ was solls dir bringen wenn du schon so früh hirn zerstörst? soll ich dich jetzt toll oder cool finden? ^^


Wieso hirn zerstört o.O 
Ich mach das aus reiner Langeweile, damals kannte ich diesen wunder...ähh egal thread net. Und was sollte man machen? Hier in dieser Stadt ist nichts los, und lustig wars manchma auch


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. November 2008)

Symbolisch gesprochen Mefisthor...


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> @ razyl whx praktisch eher net?


Das wär wieder ne Erklärung...^^


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit 14, nach der Jugendweihe xD Ich weiß nur das ich im Graben gelandet bin dank eines falschen schrittes xD hach das waren noch zeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja? was hats dir jetzt gebracht? weich meiner frage net aus


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit 14, nach der Jugendweihe xD Ich weiß nur das ich im Graben gelandet bin dank eines falschen schrittes xD hach das waren noch zeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das mitm graben passiert mir immer noch ab und an^^

und @ das kleine grossmaul da^^ mein hirn funzt noch prima und saufn is lecker und amcht n heiden spass^^ also why net? und an iwas müssn wa ja sterben^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Ja? was hats dir jetzt gebracht? weich meiner frage net aus


Was es mir gebracht hat? Endlich mal was mit der gesamten Klasse zu unternehmen anstatt irgendwo rumzuhängen und nichts zu tun.
Klar es ist sinnlos aber es ist besser als 6h irgendwo rumzuhängen.


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das wär wieder ne Erklärung...^^



? *ratlos guckt*


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso hirn zerstört o.O
> Ich mach das aus reiner Langeweile, damals kannte ich diesen wunder...ähh egal thread net. Und was sollte man machen? Hier in dieser Stadt ist nichts los, und lustig wars manchma auch



haste noch nie davon gehört dass alk hirnzellen abtötet? naja egal...

ja mit langeweile muss ich auch oft kämpfen... so ist halt das leben


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> haste noch nie davon gehört dass alk hirnzellen abtötet? naja egal...
> 
> ja mit langeweile muss ich auch oft kämpfen... so ist halt das leben


Ich trink seit ich 14 bin fast jedes 2. Wochenende und steh irgendwie immer noch auf 2,0 durchschnitt blöder werd ich dadurch net. 
@ Manoroth... tjaaa^^


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> haste noch nie davon gehört dass alk hirnzellen abtötet? naja egal...
> 
> ja mit langeweile muss ich auch oft kämpfen... so ist halt das leben



aba du hast so scheiss viele gehirnzellen da machts nix wenn ma die eine oder andere verrekt. und solange du dir net jeden tag die kante gibst kannd as das gehirn wider ausgleichn. und ich sauf seit 5 jahren ab und an und ich kann ncoh immer gleich gut denken etc wie vorher


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich trink seit ich 14 bin fast jedes 2. Wochenende und steh irgendwie immer noch auf 2,0 durchschnitt blöder werd ich dadurch net.
> @ Manoroth... tjaaa^^



so also komm erzähl wider was aus deinem privatlebn dann hammer wider n thema^^


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was es mir gebracht hat? Endlich mal was mit der gesamten Klasse zu unternehmen anstatt irgendwo rumzuhängen und nichts zu tun.
> Klar es ist sinnlos aber es ist besser als 6h irgendwo rumzuhängen.



jo das sind argumente...

kannst ja sonst auch onlinesüchtig werden^^ dann haste kein rl mehr also auch keine langeweile ;-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich trink seit ich 14 bin fast jedes 2. Wochenende und steh irgendwie immer noch auf 2,0 durchschnitt blöder werd ich dadurch net.
> @ Manoroth... tjaaa^^



Du bist Stammkunde in diesem Thread... sag nicht das du durchs Suafen nicht blöder geworden bist...


----------



## Dracun (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ja kenn viele wie du^^ was solls dir bringen wenn du schon so früh hirn zerstörst? soll ich dich jetzt toll oder cool finden? ^^



Also i kann mit recht und fug behaupten mir viel hinter die Binde gekippt geraucht oder durch Nasen flügel gezogen haben^^(war in meiner Sturm & drang Zeit^^so bis 18^^) und meinem Hirn hat es net geschadet da ich doch von mir behaupten kann einiges in der Birne zu haben^^ ... udn bevor jmd denkt... i war ja auch net dauer breit^^ eher nur am WE und dann aber Holla die Waldfee^^

und ja Razyl mir & meinem Sohnemann geht es gut^^

Und i lag öfter mal im aufn Boden...kann mich an eine Geb.-Party erinnern wo ich mir echt die Kante gegeben hatte^^...Erst ka wie viel Bier danach Wodka^^ udn auf nach hause weg^^(es hatte geschneit^^) bin ich ausgerutscht und en kleinen Hand runtergeschlittert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja am ende meiner Rutschpartie habe ich einen Schneeengel gemacht und dabei is meinem Kumpel aufgefallen das sich ca. 2 cm neben meinem linken Ohr en frischer Hundehaufen befand^^..Mensch hatte ich da Glück gehabt^^ net direkt rein zu rutschen^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> so also komm erzähl wider was aus deinem privatlebn dann hammer wider n thema^^


Da war nichts auser das ich beim Arzt war, so das mein handgelenk nun wieder völlig ok ist und das andere thema was du ja wissen willst ich aber net dir jetzt sagen werde


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Du bist Stammkunde in diesem Thread... sag nicht das du durchs Suafen nicht blöder geworden bist...


Stammkunde... naja...
Ne durch Saufen doch net, von mano so jetzt isses raus xD


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da war nichts auser das ich beim Arzt war, so das mein handgelenk nun wieder völlig ok ist und das andere thema was du ja wissen willst ich aber net dir jetzt sagen werde



pff spielverderber...


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> und ja Razyl mir & meinem Sohnemann geht es gut^^


Na das ist doch gut. Hat er schon die symphatischen Roten Augen eines Sithlords? xD


----------



## Mefisthor (28. November 2008)

Boah ja das im Gras oder im Busch aufwachen ist immer ein seltsames gefühl xD

Besser als neben nem hässlichen ding aufzuwachen ^^

lg


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aba du hast so scheiss viele gehirnzellen da machts nix wenn ma die eine oder andere verrekt. und solange du dir net jeden tag die kante gibst kannd as das gehirn wider ausgleichn. und ich sauf seit 5 jahren ab und an und ich kann ncoh immer gleich gut denken etc wie vorher



ja bei ungefähr 100'000'000'000 hirnzellen... dann bei jedem totalvollrausch -1'000'000 - 10'000'000 und n mensch braucht nur 10% seines gehirns... ja, so schnell merkt mans net, aber wenn du 10 jahre jeden tag besoffen wärst würdest schon deutlich was merken^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> pff spielverderber...


Das thema ist stinklangweilig und die Alk Diskussion ist lustiger, nachher^^


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Stammkunde... naja...
> Ne durch Saufen doch net, von mano so jetzt isses raus xD



ich mache dumm? ha geile sache^^ ich lass mcih von den amis anwerbn^^ die solln mcih in kriegsgebiete schickn dann verblöde cih die gegner und si können lecihter einrückn^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich mache dumm? ha geile sache^^ ich lass mcih von den amis anwerbn^^ die solln mcih in kriegsgebiete schickn dann verblöde cih die gegner und si können lecihter einrückn^^


Nene, du bist ok mano^^
@Tryko: Glaub mir, irgendwann fängst du damit auch an. 
             Ich wollt auch nie alk trinken und nun? Pff na und. Mal voll zu sein ist auch funny^^


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Boah ja das im Gras oder im Busch aufwachen ist immer ein seltsames gefühl xD
> 
> Besser als neben nem hässlichen ding aufzuwachen ^^
> 
> lg



ich hatte immer glück wenn cih neben wem aufgewacht bin^^ scheinbar spieln meine augen net verrückt wenn cih besoffn bin^^ und in nem gebüsch bin cih erst ein mal aufgewacht^^ sonst hab cihs immer noch nachhause geschafft.


----------



## Dracun (28. November 2008)

Mano mal ne frage^^

Biste besoffen oder liegen deine Tasten en bissel anders^^
Net bös auf nehmen aber manchmal.............. aua^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich hatte immer glück wenn cih neben wem aufgewacht bin^^ scheinbar spieln meine augen net verrückt wenn cih besoffn bin^^ und in nem gebüsch bin cih erst ein mal aufgewacht^^ sonst hab cihs immer noch nachhause geschafft.


Die Person neben dir war weiblich und leicht bekleidet?^^


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nene, du bist ok mano^^
> @Tryko: Glaub mir, irgendwann fängst du damit auch an.
> Ich wollt auch nie alk trinken und nun? Pff na und. Mal voll zu sein ist auch funny^^



definitiv^^ früher fand cih das immer doof und hab mcih für meine eltern geschähmt wenn die ma an nem fest zu viel wein intus hattn^^ aba heute weiss ich wie n heiden spass das amcht wenn man so drauf is^^

und lecker is das meiste eh noch^^


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nene, du bist ok mano^^
> @Tryko: Glaub mir, irgendwann fängst du damit auch an.
> Ich wollt auch nie alk trinken und nun? Pff na und. Mal voll zu sein ist auch funny^^



jo kann schon sein...


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mano mal ne frage^^
> 
> Biste besoffen oder liegen deine Tasten en bissel anders^^
> Net bös auf nehmen aber manchmal.............. aua^^



hab seit 30h nemmer gepennt und schreibe fix^^ da hab ich auch kb mehr durchzulesn was ich geschriebn habe^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> definitiv^^ früher fand cih das immer doof und hab mcih für meine eltern geschähmt wenn die ma an nem fest zu viel wein intus hattn^^ aba heute weiss ich wie n heiden spass das amcht wenn man so drauf is^^
> 
> und lecker is das meiste eh noch^^


Lustig isses immer wieder von welchen die cola nehmen und schön viel zeug rein xD Ist immer wieder lustig wenn sie es ausspucken^^
Aber hey, irgendwann ist jeder mal voll und dann will er es nochmal erleben


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Person neben dir war weiblich und leicht bekleidet?^^



weiblich: immer^^

leicht bekleidet?.. nein eher net (meistens ganz ohne kleider^^)


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Person neben dir war weiblich und leicht bekleidet?^^



und hässlich und eig. ne  hünd... ich meine ne wunderschöne freundin ^^


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lustig isses immer wieder von welchen die cola nehmen und schön viel zeug rein xD Ist immer wieder lustig wenn sie es ausspucken^^
> Aber hey, irgendwann ist jeder mal voll und dann will er es nochmal erleben



so hab cih meine sis ma abgefüllt^^ cola mit nem schuss rum rein die hats net ma gemerkt^^ und iwann is sie dan aufgestanden und glecih wider umgefalln^^

ich glaub da war se das erste ma besoffn


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> weiblich: immer^^
> 
> leicht bekleidet?.. nein eher net (meistens ganz ohne kleider^^)


und du gaaanz zufällig auch und dann merkst du noch wie... ah egal das gehört hier net hin xD
ne ich bin einmal auf der Pipe frühs um 5.00 uhr aufgewachtt, mein Rücken tat sau weh^^


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lustig isses immer wieder von welchen die cola nehmen und schön viel zeug rein xD Ist immer wieder lustig wenn sie es ausspucken^^
> Aber hey, irgendwann ist jeder mal voll und dann will er es nochmal erleben



eröffnen wir dieses thema in 5 jahren nochmal...


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber hey, irgendwann ist jeder mal voll und dann will er es nochmal erleben



Definitiv NICHT... Das ist der absolut beschissenste Moment...


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> und du gaaanz zufällig auch und dann merkst du noch wie... ah egal das gehört hier net hin xD
> ne ich bin einmal auf der Pipe frühs um 5.00 uhr aufgewachtt, mein Rücken tat sau weh^^



na also wenn cih mal drausen aufwache tut mir sowiso alles weh^^ (der kopfg normal am meisten^^)


ach ja wisst ihr was das beste gegen enn kater is? weiter saufen (ohne scheiss is so^^)


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> eröffnen wir dieses thema in 5 jahren nochmal...


wieso in 5 Jahren? 
Ne aber, komm hier nicht in diesen Thread mit irgendwelchen wissenschaftlich bewiesenen sachen, das ignoriert jeder. Hier zählt sinnlosigkeit, naja manchmal gibts hier auch niveau aber das ist ne ausnahme


----------



## Dracun (28. November 2008)

soo bin mal wieder neben meiner wunderhübschen frau...wünsch euch wat und sauft net zuviel sondern lasst mir auch noch wat da^^

Steh auf:


Whiskey
Wodka O Saft
Wodka RedBull
Reissdorf / Früh Kölsch
Becks Gold
Becks
und Cocktails

Das könnt ihr mir ja übrig lassen wenn ihr wollt bye bye  &  n8i^^



----------------
Now playing: Enya - Stars and Midnight Blue
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> eröffnen wir dieses thema in 5 jahren nochmal...



wiso erst in 5 jahren? dann bin ich schon 24.... waaa hilfeeee will net ncoh älter werdn^^ mir gefällts wies im mom is^^


----------



## Crackmack (28. November 2008)

Hallo! also ähm ich hab den nachtschwärmer nich gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (28. November 2008)

jo genau der Moment wo du dir denkst "NIE WIEDER" aber spätestens nächste woche will man wieder einen kippen ^^

lg


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

können wir nichma s thema wechseln? ich fühl mich hier als wär ich plötzlich n totaler outsider


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Definitiv NICHT... Das ist der absolut beschissenste Moment...


Ne, ich fands funny mit sowas von harten Kopfschmerzen aufzuwachen, total aussehen wie ein penner. Ich weiß noch an den besagten Abend wie einer total besoffen auf ne oma zugetorkelt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. November 2008)

Lass dich net vom dem dreckigen Pöbel versauen Tryko... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte weder Kopfschmerzen, noch übelkeit aber die Erkenntniss vollkommen die Kontrolle zu verlieren und das Gedächtnis... das ist das beschissenste was es gibt...


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> soo bin mal wieder neben meiner wunderhübschen frau...wünsch euch wat und sauft net zuviel sondern lasst mir auch noch wat da^^
> 
> Steh auf:
> 
> ...



gn8 dracun^^


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> können wir nichma s thema wechseln? ich fühl mich hier als wär ich plötzlich n totaler outsider






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> können wir nichma s thema wechseln? ich fühl mich hier als wär ich plötzlich n totaler outsider



biste ja auch^^...ne spaßß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber noch gehörst du net zur Familie...da musst du dir noch einiges über dich ergehen lassen...also sei ein Mann & stell dich dem^^

n8i^^


----------------
Now playing: Enya - Spirit of Christmas Past
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hallo! also ähm ich hab den nachtschwärmer nich gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und Tryko: schau dir Crack an. Der ist ja fast in deinen alter und ka, hat der schonmal gesoffen?^^


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> wieso in 5 Jahren?
> Ne aber, komm hier nicht in diesen Thread mit irgendwelchen wissenschaftlich bewiesenen sachen, das ignoriert jeder. Hier zählt sinnlosigkeit, naja manchmal gibts hier auch niveau aber das ist ne ausnahme



ja gibt ja auch anderes niveauloses...


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und Tryko: schau dir Crack an. Der ist ja fast in deinen alter und ka, hat der schonmal gesoffen?^^



das is ne gute frage^^ also los crack raus mit^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ja gibt ja auch anderes niveauloses...


ach? Das tolle wort mit 3 Buchstaben? Meist kommt das nach den 1. Vollsein xD


----------



## Crackmack (28. November 2008)

Razyl ja das hab ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das war zu viel... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ach? Das tolle wort mit 3 Buchstaben? Meist kommt das nach den 1. Vollsein xD



und an des musste dich auxch gewöhnen hier. net wahr razyl?^^


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ach? Das tolle wort mit 3 Buchstaben? Meist kommt das nach den 1. Vollsein xD



bisste ständig so schw...gelenkt?


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl ja das hab ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok damit hast du Tryko nun endgültig zum Outsider gemacht xD
Ne quatsch, mit 13 schon besoffen? naja... mit 14 war ich das 1. mal, oh gott wie meine eltern geschrien haben am nächsten morgenxD


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> das war zu viel...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey du hahast mich mit meinem eigenen haha`? such dir n eigenes haha!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> bisste ständig so schw...gelenkt?


ist das in dem thread ne rhetorische frage??? *sigh*


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> bisste ständig so schw...gelenkt?


Das sagst du zu MIR? HAHAHA schau dir manos wunderbare beiträge an, bis vor wenigen wochen war ich noch normal doch langsam nimmt der die überhand^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. November 2008)

Tryko, das ist hier normal... das Niveau ist so tief, es buddelt schon und war noch nie auch nur Ansatzweise höher..


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey du hahast mich mit meinem eigenen haha`? such dir n eigenes haha!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muahahaha


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok damit hast du Tryko nun endgültig zum Outsider gemacht xD
> Ne quatsch, mit 13 schon besoffen? naja... mit 14 war ich das 1. mal, oh gott wie meine eltern geschrien haben am nächsten morgenxD



meinen war des egal^^ meine mum hat nur gesacht cih soll das net allzuhäufig machn udn mein dad war den halben morgn am grinsen als ich mit meinem kater durch die wohnung gewankt bin^^


----------



## Crackmack (28. November 2008)

Geschrien? etwa so? 

Ja mach weiter Razyl!!! xD  ?


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Achja Trykos, glaub mir irgendwann kommt der Moment an dem auch du das erfahren wirst was mano mit mir getan hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (28. November 2008)

Jo ich hab damals auch nix gesoffen und rauchen tu ich immer noch nicht, aber wenn du mal mit deinem besten kumpel dir ca 6 6erpacks becks mixery und veltins vernichtest und dabei abwechselnd (also wenn ich tot bin kommt er und dann wieder ich usw) css zockst dann kommste auf den geschmack xD

lg


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist das in dem thread ne rhetorische frage??? *sigh*



WB!!! ^^


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das sagst du zu MIR? HAHAHA schau dir manos wunderbare beiträge an, bis vor wenigen wochen war ich noch normal doch langsam nimmt der die überhand^^



ich sach doch ich bin gut im leute beeinflussn^^ unsren kleinen kriegn wa auch ncoh dazu, das er weiter südlich denkt


----------



## RAV88 (28. November 2008)

einen schönen guten abend wünsche ich euch 


wie gehts?


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Geschrien? etwa so?
> 
> Ja mach weiter Razyl!!! xD  ?


Weißt du ... so ganz bestimmt net, eher mit elterlichen sachen, naja so wie sie halt als eltern sein sollen, aber selbst als jungendliche so waren xD


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achja Trykos, glaub mir irgendwann kommt der Moment an dem auch du das erfahren wirst was mano mit mir getan hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dass er dich vergewaltigt hat hat dir doch sicher gefallen gibs zu


----------



## Crackmack (28. November 2008)

Bin ma wieder wow zockn noch eineinhalb lvl bis 20-.-


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achja Trykos, glaub mir irgendwann kommt der Moment an dem auch du das erfahren wirst was mano mit mir getan hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach cih hab dir nur n kleiner schubs in die richtige richtung gegeben. das meiste haste selber gemacht^^ kann doch net die ganze anerkennung dafür auf mcih nehmn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> dass er dich vergewaltigt hat hat dir doch sicher gefallen gibs zu


Wie du evtl. mibekommen hast hab ich eine FreundIN, und mit Mano zu schlafen will ich gar nicht im Traum daran denken wenn du aber auf sowas stehst, vllt. kommt er dir entgegen.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ach cih hab dir nur n kleiner schubs in die richtige richtung gegeben. das meiste haste selber gemacht^^ kann doch net die ganze anerkennung dafür auf mcih nehmn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dazusag ich 
Wer hat ihr die gesamten "Denkanstöße" gegeben?^^


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie du evtl. mibekommen hast hab ich eine FreundIN, und mit Mano zu schlafen will ich gar nicht im Traum daran denken wenn du aber auf sowas stehst, vllt. kommt er dir entgegen.



wtf? neenee du ich bleib bei den frauen...


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie du evtl. mibekommen hast hab ich eine FreundIN, und mit Mano zu schlafen will ich gar nicht im Traum daran denken wenn du aber auf sowas stehst, vllt. kommt er dir entgegen.



juhu!


ey schon wieder ne alte ausrede...


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dazusag ich
> Wer hat ihr die gesamten "Denkanstöße" gegeben?^^



was wem ihr? sollte das mir heissen?


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wtf? neenee du ich bleib bei den frauen...


naja ich auch, bzw bei einer Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bald bekommt Mano noch über die Mods Kontrolle ~~


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was wem ihr? sollte das mir heissen?


argh kommt davon wenn man 2 sachen denkt^^
Wer hat mir....


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> naja ich auch, bzw bei einer Frau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



muahaha cih übernehme das buffed forum^^


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dazusag ich
> ich hab die ganze handarbeit gemacht




was klügeres fällt mir grad nich ein^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> muahaha cih übernehme das buffed forum^^


Ich glaube Brille ist da am schwersten zu knacken


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

na ebn cih hab dir nur denkanstösse gegebn^^ den grossteil haste selber gemacht(oder ev hat auch deine freundin mitgeholf? wer weis...)


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> was klügeres fällt mir grad nich ein^^


Weißt du... bald hast du gaaanz andere gedanken bei manos reden....


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na ebn cih hab dir nur denkanstösse gegebn^^ den grossteil haste selber gemacht(oder ev hat auch deine freundin mitgeholf? wer weis...)


Sagte ich nichtmal was mit "Keine zweideutigkeiten" mehr? hmm


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weißt du... bald hast du gaaanz andere gedanken bei manos reden....



was für gedanken? bin ganz neugierig


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> was klügeres fällt mir grad nich ein^^



ich würd sagn so ziemlich alles wäre klüger.. ich glaube das du net anffängst zu saufn is besser.. obwohl... wo nix is kann nix kaput gehn.. also los ran an den alk!!


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> was für gedanken? bin ganz neugierig


Dann denkst du nicht nur noch an "hände" sondern auch noch an andere sachen, lass dir das von mano erklären


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagte ich nichtmal was mit "Keine zweideutigkeiten" mehr? hmm



das war net zweideutig-.- das war ganz klar sehr eindeutig^^


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich würd sagn so ziemlich alles wäre klüger.. ich glaube das du net anffängst zu saufn is besser.. obwohl... wo nix is kann nix kaput gehn.. also los ran an den alk!!



ja Razyl ran an den alk!


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das war net zweideutig-.- das war ganz klar sehr eindeutig^^


Sagen wir es so: Nein mano da ist nichts passiert.


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann denkst du nicht nur noch an "hände" sondern auch noch an andere sachen, lass dir das von mano erklären



jo ne is klar... immer auf die kleinen.....


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ja Razyl ran an den alk!


Da bin ich doch schon lange ... les doch mal mit meine güte.


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das war net zweideutig-.- das war ganz klar sehr eindeutig^^



habe doch verständnis für ihn...


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ja Razyl ran an den alk!



ich hab dich gemeint-.-

razyl säuft sich ja schon die hucke voll^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo ne is klar... immer auf die kleinen.....


Na was, was du einen sagst kannst du auch einen zweiten sagen, wenn er schon so neugierig ist und lechzt nach wissen


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagen wir es so: Nein mano da ist nichts passiert.



btw hab da ma ne frage^^ obwohl ne mom das klärn wa besser per icq^^


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da bin ich doch schon lange ... les doch mal mit meine güte.



mach ich doch, hasts nich begriffen? sauf jetzt grad


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> btw hab da ma ne frage^^ obwohl ne mom das klärn wa besser per icq^^


o.O was da wohl wiederkommt....


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na was, was du einen sagst kannst du auch einen zweiten sagen, wenn er schon so neugierig ist und lechzt nach wissen



sagn was ma so... miene zweideutigen bemerkungen drehn sich meistens um die wichtigste nebensache der welt


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> mach ich doch, hasts nich begriffen? sauf jetzt grad


War da nicht vor ein paar minuten noch die Erleuchtung von dir, das alk ungesund ist? ... hmm


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na was, was du einen sagst kannst du auch einen zweiten sagen, wenn er schon so neugierig ist und lechzt nach wissen



du spammst doppelt so viel wie ich... wie schaffst du das nur?


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> du spammst doppelt so viel wie ich... wie schaffst du das nur?


schnelles lesen, schnelles tippen, bin schon ein paar jährchen länger am rechner xD


----------



## Crackmack (28. November 2008)

Ok noch 1 lvl dan Geistwolf muhahaha xD


----------



## riesentrolli (28. November 2008)

kinder, wie gehts?


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kinder, wie gehts?


Jut jut, wie gehts dir Frau mama?^^


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> schnelles lesen, schnelles tippen, bin schon ein paar jährchen länger am rechner xD



argh... naja bald werde ich zum konkurenten


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ok noch 1 lvl dan Geistwolf muhahaha xD



gz viel spass


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> argh... naja bald werde ich zum konkurenten


Naja ich hatte bis vor 2 wochen noch 1900 posts xD


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kinder, wie gehts?



gut soweit... wenigstens nich langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja ich hatte bis vor 2 wochen noch 1900 posts xD



lol du bist selbst für meine verhältnisse n spammer... 

naja hatte gestern noch 6 comments und wenn man sich die steigerung anguckt... wird ne ungekehrte hyperbel


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> gut soweit... wenigstens nich langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ist hier nie wenn mano da ist


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jut jut, wie gehts dir Frau mama?^^



frau mama?


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> lol du bist selbst für meine verhältnisse n spammer...
> 
> naja hatte gestern noch 6 comments und wenn man sich die steigerung anguckt... wird ne ungekehrte hyperbel


Spammer? nein ich poste zu schnell und merke dann das da noch was vom wen kam...
Naja und editten ist doof wenn es laggt


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

bin auch fleissig am spammen^^ hab 14 post pro tag atm und es werdn immer mehr^^


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> das ist hier nie wenn mano da ist



ja hab ich schon gemerkt... naja nicht nur wenn mano da ist...


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> frau mama?


-.-
Nein ist ist nicht meine Mutter, war nur eine Antwort. *auf ihren titel schau*


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bin auch fleissig am spammen^^ hab 14 post pro tag atm und es werdn immer mehr^^



ich versuch noch heute meine ersten 100 zu erreichen^^ hab also noch 12 mins


----------



## Crackmack (28. November 2008)

Ahhh shit mein brustbein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ich versuch noch heute meine ersten 100 zu erreichen^^ hab also noch 12 mins


Vor wenigen tagen hatte ich knapp 290 beiträge am tag xD das war alles sinnvoll(naja wie man es sieht halt)


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> -.-
> Nein ist ist nicht meine Mutter, war nur eine Antwort. *auf ihren titel schau*



hab ja auch nich gemeint dass sie deine mutter sein soll... solltest vor dem nächsten spamm doch vlt. n bisschen denken^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ahhh shit mein brustbein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hat dir deine freundin dagegengetreten?


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ahhh shit mein brustbein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was haste den wider gemacht?^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> hab ja auch nich gemeint dass sie deine mutter sein soll... solltest vor dem nächsten spamm doch vlt. n bisschen denken^^


denken tun nur frauen, das ist bewiesen^^


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vor wenigen tagen hatte ich knapp 290 beiträge am tag xD das war alles sinnvoll(naja wie man es sieht halt)



ja sehr sinnvoll


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> denken tun nur frauen, das ist bewiesen^^


ich bin keine frau *hust*


----------



## Crackmack (28. November 2008)

Ich geb dir gleich!!! nein ich hab mich gestreckt und jetzt kann ich mich kaum noch bewegen xD


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ich bin keine frau *hust*



los beweis es!


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ja sehr sinnvoll


Liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters und da herr mano an diesen wundervollen besagten abend mich terrorisiert mit seiner Gehirnwäsche...


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

noch 2^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich geb dir gleich!!! nein ich hab mich gestreckt und jetzt kann ich mich kaum noch bewegen xD


ROFL?
Wie strecksten du dichß^^


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich geb dir gleich!!! nein ich hab mich gestreckt und jetzt kann ich mich kaum noch bewegen xD



wie zum teufel streckst du dich den? mit ner streckbank?-.-


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wie zum teufel streckst du dich den? mit ner streckbank?-.-


2 doofe ein gedanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> los beweis es!



lol das merkt man doch! willst ja nur beweise um deine pädophile seite zu besänftigen


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters und da herr mano an diesen wundervollen besagten abend mich terrorisiert mit seiner Gehirnwäsche...



hey ich hab n besseren menschen aus dir gemacht^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey ich hab n besseren menschen aus dir gemacht^^


Das liegt auch wieder im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## Crackmack (28. November 2008)

ne die arme auf die seite die brust nach vorne xD


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

tadadadadadadadadaaaaaaaa! so ich habe 100/1'000'000'000 comments erreicht, bin ja schon fast am ziel^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ne die arme auf die seite die brust nach vorne xD


wieso streckt man sich eigentlich am rechner? ich stopf lieber Eiweißhaltiges essen in mich rein^^


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> tadadadadadadadadaaaaaaaa! so ich habe 100/1'000'000'000 comments erreicht, bin ja schon fast am ziel^^



gz


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

was hat es eig. mit der seite 2000 auf sich?


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gz



danke


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> was hat es eig. mit der seite 2000 auf sich?


war die jahrhunderwende im Thread, glaube damit der längste im Forum=?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> war die jahrhunderwende im Thread, glaube damit der längste im Forum=?


nicht erst damit...


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nicht erst damit...


Ja aber die Seite 2000 war leicht sich zu merken xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja aber die Seite 2000 war leicht sich zu merken xD


nc <.<


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> war die jahrhunderwende im Thread, glaube damit der längste im Forum=?



naja ich werde diese seite mal angucken... irgendwie ists stiller geworden... naja dank mir habt ihr viel mehr seiten ausgefüllt als an den letzten tagen, ob das positiv oder negativ ist...


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> naja ich werde diese seite mal angucken... irgendwie ists stiller geworden... naja dank mir habt ihr viel mehr seiten ausgefüllt als an den letzten tagen, ob das positiv oder negativ ist...


Positiv ganz klar für den Postcounter


----------



## riesentrolli (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jut jut, wie gehts dir Frau mama?^^


thänx i'm fine, dude.


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Positiv ganz klar für den Postcounter



der server und das buffedteam sind da wahrscheinlich anderer meinung^^


----------



## riesentrolli (28. November 2008)

btw beste seite is immer noch seite 1337! http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;start=26720


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

sacht ma was haber so in der schule gemacht(machts ncoh immer) als euch langweilig war?


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

so, ich werde mich dann mal langsam verabschieden... will ncoh n bissl south park gucken auf mtv.de... is einfach nur geil glaubt mir oder auch nicht


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sacht ma was haber so in der schule gemacht(machts ncoh immer) als euch langweilig war?


Boah...
mit meiner Freundin quatschen (naja in den Fächern wo wir noch zusammen sitzen xD), irgendwas machen, egal was solange die zeit rumgeht, oder kopf zwischen den armen buch davor und augen zu^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

dazu gibts nen thread... such den einfach ma
falsches zitat, meinte mano <.<


----------



## riesentrolli (28. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sacht ma was haber so in der schule gemacht(machts ncoh immer) als euch langweilig war?


SUFU!!!!


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dazu gibts nen thread... such den einfach ma


90% der user in diesen Forum kennen keine Sufu.


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dazu gibts nen thread... such den einfach ma
> falsches zitat, meinte mano <.<



weiss cih aba wills jetzt nur ma von den schwärmern wissn^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sacht ma was haber so in der schule gemacht(machts ncoh immer) als euch langweilig war?



heut morgen hat ich franz franz itsch deutsch klassenstunde... der schlimmste morgen der woche... ich hasse sprachen einfach und unserer klassenlehrer is auch nich n engel... naja ich hab gepennt... wofür gibts denn sonst die schule?^^ naja nachmittag hatten wir bessere fächer, bis auf englisch wars ok...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> heut morgen hat ich franz franz itsch deutsch klassenstunde... der schlimmste morgen der woche... ich hasse sprachen einfach und unserer klassenlehrer is auch nich n engel... naja ich hab gepennt... wofür gibts denn sonst die schule?^^ naja nachmittag hatten wir bessere fächer, bis auf englisch wars ok...


Sprache...
Französisch= scheiße
Englisch= geht, bei der lehrerin zum schlafen perfekt geignet oder ha abschreiben
Deutsch = Interpretation ne 2. HAHAHAHAHAHA ich bin da drin so mies^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

ich hab mir ab und an die hand mit nem zirkel durchlöchert. lenkt super ab


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Och kommt leute, sagt mir dann wie ich schnell zunehme ohne fett anzulegen außer Eiweiße ~~


----------



## Crackmack (29. November 2008)

Sagt ma wie öffne ich auf vista den WoW ordner? lokaler datenträger/programme find ich den net o.O 

und mit dem such dingens auch nich


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich hab mir ab und an die hand mit nem zirkel durchlöchert. lenkt super ab



da is wer depresiv^^


jo deutsch is net schlecht da hab ich wenigstens noch nie richtig was für gemacht aber trotzdem nen 5-er (bei euch 2-er)... nur physik und matte bin ich besser (auch bio und chemie aber das haben wir dieses semester net)


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagt ma wie öffne ich auf vista den WoW ordner? lokaler datenträger/programme find ich den net o.O
> 
> und mit dem such dingens auch nich


Siehste: Vista ist DRECK


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och kommt leute, sagt mir dann wie ich schnell zunehme ohne fett anzulegen außer Eiweiße ~~



kA wie das geht... ich stopfe jeden tag so viel in mcih rein wies nur geht aber ich bin trotzdem untergewichtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och kommt leute, sagt mir dann wie ich schnell zunehme ohne fett anzulegen außer Eiweiße ~~



fleisch fleisch fleisch. aba gemüse etc net vergessn. und stärke is auch gut für (nudeln, kartoffelzeugs etc)


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Siehste: Vista ist DRECK



Quatsch... wenn man zu doof ist es zu bedienen, kann das Betriebssystem nichts dafür...

Und Crack... ich würde mal DA suchen wo du es installiert hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> fleisch fleisch fleisch. aba gemüse etc net vergessn. und stärke is auch gut für (nudeln, kartoffelzeugs etc)


Fleisch... sagte ich net fettiges?^^
Wegen den paar Kilo Untergewicht :/ Ungesund... PAH


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Siehste: Vista ist DRECK



du bist einfach zu dumm für vista^^ ich bin mit vista zufrieden und versteh eure probleme einfach net... is besser als linux und apple will ich mir nich antun soft und hardware sind zwar besser aber vista is besser geordnet (bin perfektionist ;-)) und mit apple kann ma sowieso nix gachen da fast jedes kack programm für microsoft is-.-


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> du bist einfach zu dumm für vista^^ ich bin mit vista zufrieden und versteh eure probleme einfach net... is besser als linux und apple will ich mir nich antun soft und hardware sind zwar besser aber vista is besser geordnet (bin perfektionist ;-)) und mit apple kann ma sowieso nix gachen da fast jedes kack programm für microsoft is-.-


Zu dumm für Vista? naja wenn es mir meine Firewall sperrt damit es seine eigene nutzen kann...
Und es sieht einfahc nur beschissen aus!


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fleisch... sagte ich net fettiges?^^
> Wegen den paar Kilo Untergewicht :/ Ungesund... PAH



wie gesacht nur fleisch is net gut. nudeln udn gemüse dazu und dann wird das was.


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wie gesacht nur fleisch is net gut. nudeln udn gemüse dazu und dann wird das was.


Derzeit stopf ich sachen mit Eiweiß in mir rein, wie mein Arzt mir sagte oololololol, sie haben aber untergewicht :/ für den Satz hätte ich ihn eine reinhauen können xD


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fleisch... sagte ich net fettiges?^^
> Wegen den paar Kilo Untergewicht :/ Ungesund... PAH




Mir wurde empfolen n bissel zuzunehmen da ich bei ner schlimmen krankheit sonst ... naja hät dan keine energiereserven mehr und meine tollen muskeln würden sich abbauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich stopf ja täglich unmengen von essen rein, esse liebend gern reines fett (z.B. an fleisch) aber schwerer werd ich net^^ andere erträumen sich vlt. meinen zustand aber ich finds nerfend dass ich magersüchtig wirke nur weil mir 7 so teilchen in der dna fehlen (wenn die fehlen kann man fast kein fett speichern --> man wird nicht fett)...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Mir wurde empfolen n bissel zuzunehmen da ich bei ner schlimmen krankheit sonst ... naja hät dan keine energiereserven mehr und meine tollen muskeln würden sich abbauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wieviel wiegst denn? Und wie groß bischt?


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Derzeit stopf ich sachen mit Eiweiß in mir rein, wie mein Arzt mir sagte oololololol, sie haben aber untergewicht :/ für den Satz hätte ich ihn eine reinhauen können xD



na du besser untergewicht als übergewicht^^ hab immer ncoh n paar kilo zu viel auf den rippen und versuch das wegzutrainiern is aba nervend^^ dafür bau cih muskeln auf wie doof-.- und das heisst cih werde net leichter aba das fett geht weg^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Derzeit stopf ich sachen mit Eiweiß in mir rein, wie mein Arzt mir sagte oololololol, sie haben aber untergewicht :/ für den Satz hätte ich ihn eine reinhauen können xD



ich kenn das^^ viel zu tiefer plutdruck und puls total abnormal und lebensbedrohlich, untergewicht, total bleich... die übertreiben sowieso immer


----------



## Crackmack (29. November 2008)

grml auctioneer 9100 items scannen-.-


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na du besser untergewicht als übergewicht^^ hab immer ncoh n paar kilo zu viel auf den rippen und versuch das wegzutrainiern is aba nervend^^ dafür bau cih muskeln auf wie doof-.- und das heisst cih werde net leichter aba das fett geht weg^^



mit mehr muskelmasse haste nen grösseren ruheenergieverbrauch und wirst nich mehr so schnell fett^^ is doch gut


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na du besser untergewicht als übergewicht^^ hab immer ncoh n paar kilo zu viel auf den rippen und versuch das wegzutrainiern is aba nervend^^ dafür bau cih muskeln auf wie doof-.- und das heisst cih werde net leichter aba das fett geht weg^^


Ich bin aber ZU leicht so der Arzt xD vor den Sommerferien wars Ideal, jaja...
Muskeln soll ich auch weiter aufbauen, und deswegen= Eiweiße/proteine + Sport (haha das war der witz des tages, als ob ich davon net genug hab^^) damit sich möglichst wenig woanders ablagert


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> wieviel wiegst denn? Und wie groß bischt?



so morgens unter 50 kg, bin 175 cm gross ca... naja das wirkt vlt. nich so extrem, aber ich bin da schon nich gerade zierlich gebaut... also andere mit meinem aussehen wiegen da schon weit über 60 kg


----------



## Crackmack (29. November 2008)

Ich fühl mich verarscht... auf dem klo da wo man sie am wenigsten baucht is die heizung an in meinem zimmer nich-.-


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> so morgens unter 50 kg, bin 175 cm gross ca... naja das wirkt vlt. nich so extrem, aber ich bin da schon nich gerade zierlich gebaut... also andere mit meinem aussehen wiegen da schon weit über 60 kg


ok das ist wirklich schon extrem wenig.
Normalerweise sollte man da schon bei der größe über 60-70 wiegen. 
Achja über 70....^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich verarscht... auf dem klo da wo man sie am wenigsten baucht is die heizung an in meinem zimmer nich-.-


du machst immer offtopic weißt du das?^^
Ne ich habs grad warm im Zimmer, heizung an, freundin mummelt sich irgendwie trotzdem ein hmm


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin aber ZU leicht so der Arzt xD vor den Sommerferien wars Ideal, jaja...
> Muskeln soll ich auch weiter aufbauen, und deswegen= Eiweiße/proteine + Sport (haha das war der witz des tages, als ob ich davon net genug hab^^) damit sich möglichst wenig woanders ablagert



muskelaufbau, wie vorher schon geschrieben, bewirkt genau das gegenteil^^ wie blöd is denn der? einfach viel fett essen is fein und gut ;-)


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> mit mehr muskelmasse haste nen grösseren ruheenergieverbrauch und wirst nich mehr so schnell fett^^ is doch gut



jo das schon^^ aba naja der arzt war bei mir beinahe entsetzt das ich so schwer bin (bin ca 15 kg übergewichtig aba nur ca 5-7 kg können fett sein laut arzt^^) und ich wäre "zu gesund für mein gewicht^^" hab da ma son kommplett checkup gemacht^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich verarscht... auf dem klo da wo man sie am wenigsten baucht is die heizung an in meinem zimmer nich-.-



das kenn ich nur all zu gut^^ naja ich hab selten kalt meisstens schwitze ich


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> muskelaufbau, wie vorher schon geschrieben, bewirkt genau das gegenteil^^ wie blöd is denn der? einfach viel fett essen is fein und gut ;-)


Genau viel fett damit der Körper wunderbar sich ändert ~~
Und der ist net blöde, gehe zudem seit ich 9 bin und ja @ Mano hat er auch bei mir gemacht und meinte dann viel zu dünn für die größe.
Naja habe seit sommerferien nimmer sooo viel gegessen^^ Aber ok, muskel aufbau ist immer gut xD


UND TADA http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?&...oonly=&st=0
TOP 20 YEAAAAAAAAH^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> muskelaufbau, wie vorher schon geschrieben, bewirkt genau das gegenteil^^ wie blöd is denn der? einfach viel fett essen is fein und gut ;-)



jo aba der körper mags net so. besser weiterhin abwechslungsreich ernären. und mit stärke (eben durch nudeln kartuffeln etc) nimmste eh ncoh schneller zu.


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo das schon^^ aba naja der arzt war bei mir beinahe entsetzt das ich so schwer bin (bin ca 15 kg übergewichtig aba nur ca 5-7 kg können fett sein laut arzt^^) und ich wäre "zu gesund für mein gewicht^^" hab da ma son kommplett checkup gemacht^^



siehst sicher so aus wien türsteher?^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau viel fett damit der Körper wunderbar sich ändert ~~
> Und der ist net blöde, gehe zudem seit ich 9 bin und ja @ Mano hat er auch bei mir gemacht und meinte dann viel zu dünn für die größe.
> Naja habe seit sommerferien nimmer sooo viel gegessen^^ Aber ok, muskel aufbau ist immer gut xD
> 
> ...



gz razyl^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gz razyl^^


Danke danke nun geh ich off... nene^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

moin bin auch da.


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> UND TADA http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?&...oonly=&st=0
> TOP 20 YEAAAAAAAAH^^



gz


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> siehst sicher so aus wien türsteher?^^



das würde auf mcih zutreffn^^ bin 1.89 gross und breit gebaut (schon ohne meine paar kilo fett die ncoh weg müssn^^)

wurde sogar schon 3 mal gefragt ob cih türsteher machn will^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> moin bin auch da.


Guten morgen


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> moin bin auch da.



moin


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

du siehs aus wie ein typischer lehrling mit ohring und sonst nix.^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl ich werde dich aus den top 20 kicken ^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das würde auf mcih zutreffn^^ bin 1.89 gross und breit gebaut (schon ohne meine paar kilo fett die ncoh weg müssn^^)
> 
> wurde sogar schon 3 mal gefragt ob cih türsteher machn will^^


1,78, 65 kilo xD vor den ferien noch 75^^
naja bau ich halt lieber mehr Muskeln an^^ Wenn es der Herr arzt so will :/


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> du siehs aus wie ein typischer lehrling mit ohring und sonst nix.^^



na du kleinhippi musst gar nix sagn^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

170cm 48 kg


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Moin,reden die herren über fitness?


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das würde auf mcih zutreffn^^ bin 1.89 gross und breit gebaut (schon ohne meine paar kilo fett die ncoh weg müssn^^)
> 
> wurde sogar schon 3 mal gefragt ob cih türsteher machn will^^



oho^^ ich habe mentale fähigkeiten^^ konnte dein aussehen bestimmen.. naja wieder zum normalen... was machst du denn?


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> 170cm 48 kg


48kg? du bist ja nurn Lufthauch
@ Ja Saytan, wir reden über Fittness, du kannst da ja nicht mitreden


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> 170cm 48 kg



hahahahaha! bin grösser! =P^^ nene wirkt jetzt sicher kindisch^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> hahahahaha! bin grösser! =P^^ nene wirkt jetzt sicher kindisch^^


Du triffst den Nagel aufden Kopf


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 48kg? du bist ja nurn Lufthauch
> @ Ja Saytan, wir reden über Fittness, du kannst da ja nicht mitreden


Wenn du wüsstest mein lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest mein lieber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Post ein bild!


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 48kg? du bist ja nurn Lufthauch
> @ Ja Saytan, wir reden über Fittness, du kannst da ja nicht mitreden



spuck ma deine daten raus...

naja n lufthauch bin ich nich^^ bei uns nennt man breitgebaute menschen "kasten"^^ naja dazu muss man nich gerade türsteherformate haben


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> hahahahaha! bin grösser! =P^^ nene wirkt jetzt sicher kindisch^^



och in deinem alter darf man schon ncoh kindisch sein^^


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Post ein bild!


fick dich,ahbter auch nicht gemacht,als ob ich mich,ausser schülervz i-wo zeige im internet,bei leuten die ich nichtmal kenne und dan noch in dem Forum hier,Super platz.Ganz spitze !


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du triffst den Nagel aufden Kopf



der arme besitzer des kopfes...^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> spuck ma deine daten raus...
> 
> naja n lufthauch bin ich nich^^ bei uns nennt man breitgebaute menschen "kasten"^^ naja dazu muss man nich gerade türsteherformate haben


wie sagte silenzz nochma? Ich wäre Breit ahahaahaha da hat er sich aber total verguckt xD gut das war noch vor den Sommerferien, naja lege ich halt an gewicht zu mir auch rille, solange am ende keiner rummeckert


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> och in deinem alter darf man schon ncoh kindisch sein^^



ja das geniess ich noch^^ eines der WENIGEN tollen sachen


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> fick dich,ahbter auch nicht gemacht,als ob ich mich,ausser schülervz i-wo zeige im internet,bei leuten die ich nichtmal kenne und dan noch in dem Forum hier,Super platz.Ganz spitze !


Haben wir nicht gemacht? Gott, les mal die letzten 150 seiten oder so^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> fick dich,ahbter auch nicht gemacht,als ob ich mich,ausser schülervz i-wo zeige im internet,bei leuten die ich nichtmal kenne und dan noch in dem Forum hier,Super platz.Ganz spitze !



hey kleiner wir ham alle n foto gepostet! (ok brille ncoh net ab der machts auch iwann noch^^)


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haben wir nicht gemacht? Gott, les mal die letzten 150 seiten oder so^^


omfg such mir bitte die seiten zahlen genau raus wenn geht ya?^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> omfg such mir bitte die seiten zahlen genau raus wenn geht ya?^^


Bin ich dein verdammter Butler du Hopper?^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> wie sagte silenzz nochma? Ich wäre Breit ahahaahaha da hat er sich aber total verguckt xD gut das war noch vor den Sommerferien, naja lege ich halt an gewicht zu mir auch rille, solange am ende keiner rummeckert



aha... gehts genauer? in zahlen?


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey kleiner wir ham alle n foto gepostet! (ok brille ncoh net ab der machts auch iwann noch^^)


Hmm klein nun auch nicht wenn ich mir so die größen der anderen anschua,ich schau mir grad so 10 seiten zurück an da ist nu jemand mit langen,sehr langen haaren ^^


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bin ich dein verdammter Butler du Hopper?^^


Ja bist du und jetz ruhe!^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> aha... gehts genauer? in zahlen?



ah kacke bin ich blöd^^ is ja letzte seite zu oberst^^ naja ihr spammt so krass da verlier ich die übersicht


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> omfg such mir bitte die seiten zahlen genau raus wenn geht ya?^^



das is alles so über 20-30 seiten verteilt. hab ncoh bilder von 2 mädls aus meiner alten klasse gepostet falls dich das n bisserl motiviert


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hmm klein nun auch nicht wenn ich mir so die größen der anderen anschua,ich schau mir grad so 10 seiten zurück an da ist nu jemand mit langen,sehr langen haaren ^^


10 seiten, lange haare? ööööhmm keine ahnung^^
@ Trykos, les doch mal die vorige seite :/


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 10 seiten, lange haare? ööööhmm keine ahnung^^
> @ Trykos, les doch mal die vorige seite :/



liess doch meinen kommentar anfang diese seite


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

das kann nur ich sein


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> liess doch meinen kommentar anfang diese seite


als ich geschrieben ahbe war der da noch net


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

jo saytan hat angst davo ein foto zu posten kann mit uns ne mithalten


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo saytan hat angst davo ein foto zu posten kann mit uns ne mithalten



war auch mein gedanke^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo saytan hat angst davo ein foto zu posten kann mit uns ne mithalten



welche seite genau?


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo saytan hat angst davo ein foto zu posten kann mit uns ne mithalten


/sign^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> welche seite genau?


Das hat Saytan auch auf der vorigen Seite gepostet. Ab der 2000. irgendwann^^


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo saytan hat angst davo ein foto zu posten kann mit uns ne mithalten


nee aber ich glabu euch nicht das ihr fotos gepostet habt.Ich war grad bei 2000 und habs aufgegeben -.-


Hmm 
Braungebrannt-Kickboxer-dauer pumper und arab=ich bin 1,77 und wiege 75kg


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Braungebrannt-Kickboxer-dauer pumper und arab=ich bin 1,77 und wiege 75kg


Kickboxer? aha
Dauer.pumpen ? nicht immer gut


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

fr blindheit kann keinerr was


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

ich hab doch sicher kb all diese 2170 seiten zu durchwühlen


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kickboxer? aha
> Dauer.pumpen ? nicht immer gut


jop kickboxer,3 mal die woche 1h und 30 min

und dazu noch 4-5 mal die woche fitness,je nach dem wie ich lust+zeit hab(zeit nur wegen schule -.-)


jetz such mir bitte einer die scheiß seiten raus oder sagt mir ungefähr bei welcher zalh -.-


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nee aber ich glabu euch nicht das ihr fotos gepostet habt.Ich war grad bei 2000 und habs aufgegeben -.-
> 
> 
> Hmm
> Braungebrannt-Kickboxer-dauer pumper und arab=ich bin 1,77 und wiege 75kg



kann auch verzapfn ich sei n 3 meter riese und kann n elefanten 3km durch die luft schmeissn. foto her.


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kann auch verzapfn ich sei n 3 meter riese und kann n elefanten 3km durch die luft schmeissn. foto her.



boah das will ich auch können ;-) nene auf handliche gewalt hab ich kb ich bin für nuklearsprengsätze


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

foto gibts nur wenn mir einer die ungefähre seiten zahl zeigt damit ich sehen kann das ich nicht verarscht werd hier!

Ausserdem hab ich kein oben frei foto nur eins mitter alpha jacke und die pumpt ja bekanntlich 5mal soviel auf bzw sieht so aus


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> boah das will ich auch können ;-) nene auf handliche gewalt hab ich kb ich bin für nuklearsprengsätze



jo aba pls mit kobalt. da machts gross wumm aba die halbwertszeit beträgt nur ca. 3 min


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

wasn jetzt los? seid ihr alle gegangen? naja ich sollt eig. auch schon langsam gehen...


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kann auch verzapfn ich sei n 3 meter riese und kann n elefanten 3km durch die luft schmeissn. foto her.


3meter würde dir keiner glauben,aber 1,77 passt doch,ist zwar nicht so groß wie der rest aber auch nicht wirklich klein würd ich sagen


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> foto gibts nur wenn mir einer die ungefähre seiten zahl zeigt damit ich sehen kann das ich nicht verarscht werd hier!
> 
> Ausserdem hab ich kein oben frei foto nur eins mitter alpha jacke und die pumpt ja bekanntlich 5mal soviel auf bzw sieht so aus


ab 2060!


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo aba pls mit kobalt. da machts gross wumm aba die halbwertszeit beträgt nur ca. 3 min



sicher mit kobalt! mit kobalt gibts die stärkste verstrahlung, ich will doch nich nur kurz was zerstören, das man wieder aufbauen kann...


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ab 2060!


dankeschön,auf die antwort hab ich gewartet,soschwer wars nicht jungs oder?


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> dankeschön,auf die antwort hab ich gewartet,soschwer wars nicht jungs oder?


Klick du dich durch 60 seiten^^


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klick du dich durch 60 seiten^^


okay kriegst respekt,jetz glaub ich euch wartet muss auf imagehack laden


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> okay kriegst respekt,jetz glaub ich euch wartet muss auf imagehack laden


ich mal wieder...^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

ja du


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ja du


ja ich, nen bild von Saytan ich bin gespannt^^


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

[link weg]


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

geht das foto?also ob link klappt?


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> geht das foto?also ob link klappt?


Es läd noch^^ scheint ja groß zu sein o.O


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Ein wahres vergnügen, die vielen Bilder anzugucken... Von mir werdet ihr nie eins sehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

[link weg]^^


noch eins da,aber hier hab ich so halbglatze weil ich paar tage zuvor meinen boxerschnitt verkakt hab und alles weggeschoren hab xD


joo hab rechtsklick aufs bild gemacht usw is doch richtig oder?


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Ein wahres vergnügen, die vielen Bilder anzugucken... Von mir werdet ihr nie eins sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wollen wir gar nicht hahahaaaa


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl siehste echt so aus? Also Bild auf 2062 oder so... ^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Ein wahres vergnügen, die vielen Bilder anzugucken... Von mir werdet ihr nie eins sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wolln wir wetten das doch=?


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Nein ich bin der tisch


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

LAK HALLO!!! xD
funktionieren die bilder?


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wollen wir gar nicht hahahaaaa



um so besser 

trägst du beim 2. bild son käppchen? wenn ja was is das für eins?^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> LAK HALLO!!! xD
> funktionieren die bilder?


Genauso stell ich mir Berlin vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hacker007 (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/18/11112008659zm6.jpg




Was ist mit dem Bild ist dass Schwer Verbrecher der gerade aus dem Knast Geflohen  ist? *böses g*


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> um so besser
> 
> trägst du beim 2. bild son käppchen? wenn ja was is das für eins?^^


jo tuh ich,wie erkennste das?erkenn ich selber nicht,ist son nike cappy von neuen.Aber auch nur wegen den kurtzen haaren,das sah sau eklig aus,naja hab boxershcnitt verkakt


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Bild ist dass Schwer Verbrecher der gerade aus dem Knast Geflohen  ist? *böses g*



dich kenn ich hier noch gar net... wer bisn du?^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> jo tuh ich,wie erkennste das?erkenn ich selber nicht,ist son nike cappy von neuen.Aber auch nur wegen den kurtzen haaren,das sah sau eklig aus,naja hab boxershcnitt verkakt



Wie denn dat? haste dir die haare selber geschnitten/abrasiert?^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

lol saytan genau so hab cih mir dich vorgestellt^^


----------



## hacker007 (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> dich kenn ich hier noch gar net... wer bisn du?^^


Ich bin der hacker007, und der geht nun ins bett gn8 ihr buffis.


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> Ich bin der hacker007, und der geht nun ins bett gn8 ihr buffis.



gn8  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bis moin


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Wie denn dat? haste dir die haare selber geschnitten/abrasiert?^^


jaa sonst klappts aber hab bissel neues versucht xD


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> lol saytan genau so hab cih mir dich vorgestellt^^



gibts auch n bild von dir?^^


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> lol saytan genau so hab cih mir dich vorgestellt^^


jetz labert nicht vonwegen keine eier oder sowas hahahahahah

und glauben könnt ihr mir jetz auch ^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> jaa sonst klappts aber hab bissel neues versucht xD



experimentierfreude^^ ja geht immer mal wieder in die hose


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> jetz labert nicht vonwegen keine eier oder sowas hahahahahah
> 
> und glauben könnt ihr mir jetz auch ^^


Wieso keine Eier o.O`?


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> experimentierfreude^^ ja geht immer mal wieder in die hose


jo hab gelernt:kollege ab jetz nur noch seite 0,8 mm und oben nur noch vorn rund machen nicht mehr rumspielen^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> gibts auch n bild von dir?^^



jo is iwo dabei^^ musste halt suchn

und hab ncoh n paar von meiner klasse gepostet könnt dich ncoh interessier^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Lol, ich spamme ununterbrochen^^ mir is ja echt langweilig... seit 21:00 135 comments


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso keine Eier o.O`?


einer von euch meinte ich hätt schiss

keiner eier=schiss haben


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo is iwo dabei^^ musste halt suchn
> 
> und hab ncoh n paar von meiner klasse gepostet könnt dich ncoh interessier^^



Sicher bin ich interessiert... schreib aber doch die seitenzahl auf^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> jetz labert nicht vonwegen keine eier oder sowas hahahahahah
> 
> und glauben könnt ihr mir jetz auch ^^



wie kommste auf keine eier? wird dir das öfters gesacht oder was?^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> einer von euch meinte ich hätt schiss
> 
> keiner eier=schiss haben


Ach Quatsch unser Hopper hier doch net xD Aber so wie du stell ich mir halb Berlin vor^^


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch unser Hopper hier doch net xD Aber so wie du stell ich mir halb Berlin vor^^


nee du musst nur noch so bissel boxerschnitt dazu


jo ist auch so haklb berlin so nud schlimmer^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Sicher bin ich interessiert... schreib aber doch die seitenzahl auf^^



schau einfach von 2060 weiter. iwo in den nächsten 20-30 seiten hab cih was gepostet


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wie kommste auf keine eier? wird dir das öfters gesacht oder was?^^


nöö aber ihr sagtet ich hab schiss bild reinstelllen aber ich sag zu wenn man schiss hat,hast keine eier ?^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> einer von euch meinte ich hätt schiss
> 
> keiner eier=schiss haben



?^^ kastraten waren früher beliebte anführer und soldaten, sie waren viel loyaler, eine elite... leider überlebten eher wenige die kastration... gab da schnell entzündungen... Zheng He, der grösste Seefahrer (chinese, kommandant der schatzschiffe) den es bis jetzt gab war z.B. n kastrat^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nöö aber ihr sagtet ich hab schiss bild reinstelllen aber ich sag zu wenn man schiss hat,hast keine eier ?^^



ah ok^^

nee wollt dich nur nerven damit du eins reinstellst^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

ausserdem sind kastraten beliebte opernsänger gewesen^^ also wenn du damals keine eier hattest konntest schon n bissl karriere machn...


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ah ok^^
> 
> nee wollt dich nur nerven damit du eins reinstellst^^



hat man doch sofort gemerkt^^


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ah ok^^
> 
> nee wollt dich nur nerven damit du eins reinstellst^^


hast ja zwei,bist zufrieden?^^

und ich muss noch sagen das die in berlin nochmal nummer größer sind als ich also 1,80-1,85 und so und demnach auch noch schöne schränke sind


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> hat man doch sofort gemerkt^^


und jetz alle am aufgeilen wa?xD


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Saytan^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hast ja zwei,bist zufrieden?^^
> 
> und ich muss noch sagen das die in berlin nochmal nummer größer sind als ich also 1,80-1,85 und so und demnach auch noch schöne schränke sind



haha bin 1,89^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

waa razyl.... kamui at mcih schon mit gequält-.-


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

da ist mein copyright drauf auf diesem foto!!! nicht wahr mano?


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


irgendwie,hör ich ein echO:
halt den mondstein fest,du hast die macht,spür die kraft du kannst es tun,oh sailermoooooooon umz umz umz um ummz umz lalalalalalaaa


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl siehst ja fett aus^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> waa razyl.... kamui at mcih schon mit gequält-.-


das war nur für Saytan^^


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> haha bin 1,89^^


hast auch so fussball als bizeps?xD


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> da ist mein copyright drauf auf diesem foto!!! nicht wahr mano?



jup leider... btw wo isn dein niggamoon?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

EPIC: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hXCRoFFluI  !!!!!


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> das war nur für Saytan^^


leck mich die eier,bin ma shisha rauchen winke winke

und muss wieder früher aufstehen und blöde schwester vermasslet mir tag,sie muss um 21 uhr morgen so scheiß party sein ich bring sie hin,wnn ein junge sie da anfässt wird er misshandelt^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hast auch so fussball als bizeps?xD



fussball? ne.. aba an nen football kommts langsam ran^^


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> fussball? ne.. aba an nen football kommts langsam ran^^


need foto plx,ich hab auch eins reingesetzt


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

2094 fangen Manos Bilder an!


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> leck mich die eier,bin ma shisha rauchen winke winke
> 
> und muss wieder früher aufstehen und blöde schwester vermasslet mir tag,sie muss um 21 uhr morgen so scheiß party sein ich bring sie hin,wnn ein junge sie da anfässt wird er misshandelt^^



shisha? will auch!

und lass deiner sis doch auch ma n bisserl spass^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> shisha? will auch!
> 
> und lass deiner sis doch auch ma n bisserl spass^^


Die sind doch sicherlich in soner Familie mit vor der ehe keinen sex oder? hmm^^


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> shisha? will auch!
> 
> und lass deiner sis doch auch ma n bisserl spass^^


nee irgendwie nicht,kb das sien dorftrottel anfässt,zack ein anruf und gleichn ganzen bezirk auf den typen xD


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die sind doch sicherlich in soner Familie mit vor der ehe keinen sex oder? hmm^^


nö eigentlich frei,aber ich spiel gern boss und ich lass meine schwester doch nicht von jungen anfasen wenn der mir nicht gefällt bzw ich nicht kenne^^


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2094 fangen Manos Bilder an!


danke xD


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nee irgendwie nicht,kb das sien dorftrottel anfässt,zack ein anruf und gleichn ganzen bezirk auf den typen xD



du bist net nett... wenn se gut aussieht kannste sie ma bei mir vorbei bringn^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nö eigentlich frei,aber ich spiel gern boss und ich lass meine schwester doch nicht von jungen anfasen wenn der mir nicht gefällt bzw ich nicht kenne^^


rofl? Ich würd dir eins als deine schwester aufs maul hauen^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> EPIC: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hXCRoFFluI  !!!!!



epic?^^


----------



## Crackmack (29. November 2008)

Noch n halbes lvl-.- und ich komm nich weiter mit der q-.-


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> rofl? Ich würd dir eins als deine schwester aufs maul hauen^^


biste scheiße?sie ist kelnier als ich und jünger und ich bin hier der breitere ich darf tuhen und lassen was ich will^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

epix!


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Achja auf 2061 sind Cracks Bilder, und irgendwo hier in den 21-er bereich is ein Bild von Selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So alles gepostet was ging^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> biste scheiße?sie ist kelnier als ich und jünger und ich bin hier der breitere ich darf tuhen und lassen was ich will^^


Joa deiner Schwester den Spaß verderben. Nur weil du keine has xD


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du bist net nett... wenn se gut aussieht kannste sie ma bei mir vorbei bringn^^


tut sie,und nein ich bring sie dir nicht vorbei,>.<


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> biste scheiße?sie ist kelnier als ich und jünger und ich bin hier der breitere ich darf tuhen und lassen was ich will^^



meine sis is auch jünger als cih aba sie schlägt mcih ab und an^^ aba cih bin manns genug das wegzusteckn ohne sie grün udn blau zu prügeln^^


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa deiner Schwester den Spaß verderben. Nur weil du keine has xD


tüllich hab ich eine,sogar 2 xDaber psss nicht erzählen^^eine in schule und eine nicht in der schule.Voll lol.^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Ich tret gerne den Bruder meinner Freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der 5-jährige ist sowas von nervig... da kannste es vergessen dort bei ihr zu sein :/


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2094 fangen Manos Bilder an!



EPIC! XD^^


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> meine sis is auch jünger als cih aba sie schlägt mcih ab und an^^ aba cih bin manns genug das wegzusteckn ohne sie grün udn blau zu prügeln^^


ich schlag ja nicht meine sis nur den freund wenn der mir nicht gefällt^^

ich schlag doch keine weiber um himmelswillen,bin ich den herzlos oder was?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

ich schlage gerne frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *scherz*


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> tut sie,und nein ich bring sie dir nicht vorbei,>.<



schick ma n bild^^ und find cih schade^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Fehlen noch Bilder von Kamui Shiro


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ich schlag ja nicht meine sis nur den freund wenn der mir nicht gefällt^^
> 
> ich schlag doch keine weiber um himmelswillen,bin ich den herzlos oder was?


Wenn es dumme Zicken /schl*** sind immer doch o.O


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schick ma n bild^^ und find cih schade^^


seh ich so aus,als ob ich bnilder meiner schwestern auffem rechner hab?da sind hächstens bilder von mir,von freundinnen(natürlich nur die sexy pics,rest brauch kein schwein),abnderes zeugs,nochmehr anderes zeugs und von bester freundin ^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ich schlag ja nicht meine sis nur den freund wenn der mir nicht gefällt^^
> 
> ich schlag doch keine weiber um himmelswillen,bin ich den herzlos oder was?



ich meinte nur weil du sagtest du seist der stärkere udn what ever^^ hat n bisserl so geklungen^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ich schlag ja nicht meine sis nur den freund wenn der mir nicht gefällt^^
> 
> ich schlag doch keine weiber um himmelswillen,bin ich den herzlos oder was?




wer männer schlägt sollte auch frauen schlagen sonst is s unfair^^ wie heisst schon wieder dieses wort für frauenherrschaft? hatten wir mal im geschichtsunterricht


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

ne fehlen nicht einfach mla die augen auf tryko


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

ne fehlen nicht einfach mla die augen auf tryko


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn es dumme Zicken /schl*** sind immer doch o.O


ach mit jungs hält sie sich zurück.weiss aber nicht woran das leigt,sie hatte noch kein freund


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> seh ich so aus,als ob ich bnilder meiner schwestern auffem rechner hab?da sind hächstens bilder von mir,von freundinnen(natürlich nur die sexy pics,rest brauch kein schwein),abnderes zeugs,nochmehr anderes zeugs und von bester freundin ^^


Post mal die "Sexy Pics" ok?^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ach mit jungs hält sie sich zurück.weiss aber nicht woran das leigt,sie hatte noch kein freund


h,mm woran liegt das nur?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

Matriarchismus meinste tryko


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> seh ich so aus,als ob ich bnilder meiner schwestern auffem rechner hab?da sind hächstens bilder von mir,von freundinnen(natürlich nur die sexy pics,rest brauch kein schwein),abnderes zeugs,nochmehr anderes zeugs und von bester freundin ^^



na die pics von deinen freundinnen sind auch ok^^


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> wer männer schlägt sollte auch frauen schlagen sonst is s unfair^^ wie heisst schon wieder dieses wort für frauenherrschaft? hatten wir mal im geschichtsunterricht


das sag ich auch immer,wär ja unrecht wenn ich weiber nicht schlagen würde.sonst heißt es ich behandel sie anders und wäre frauenfeindlich.Aber ich machs trtiozdem nicht


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ne fehlen nicht einfach mla die augen auf tryko



Ja, will denk ne Seite...^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Post mal die "Sexy Pics" ok?^^



wenn des deine freundin liest razyl..^^


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Post mal die "Sexy Pics" ok?^^


shuu warte ^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wenn des deine freundin liest razyl..^^


die ist über den buch eingeschlafen


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl hast vlt. nochma ne Seitenzahl?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

seitem 2060


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Razyl hast vlt. nochma ne Seitenzahl?^^


vor 2060


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

ah ok


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> die ist über den buch eingeschlafen


also echt


maaaan ist das normasl unter vista das ab und zu i-net browser verrückt spielt und irgendwie behindert ist=?


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> also echt


ja echt


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Und zwar fest o.O ich glaub ich brauchen neues bett


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/6264/bated638zz0.jpg


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> das sag ich auch immer,wär ja unrecht wenn ich weiber nicht schlagen würde.sonst heißt es ich behandel sie anders und wäre frauenfeindlich.Aber ich machs trtiozdem nicht



naja.. so ne frau verletzte auch relativ fix.. die sind ja meistens auch elcihter und würdn ziemlich durch die gegen düsen wenn man ihnen ordentlich eine verpasst..

hab vor 3 jahren ein mal meiner schwester eins an den oberarm gehaun weil se mir zwishn die beine getretten hat. hab mit ca. halber kraft zugeschlagn udn sie is schon beinahe nen meter geflogn... udn da hab cih noch net trainiert.. will gar net wissn was ich jetzt bei ner frau anrichten könnte


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

so mädels hauta rein bin ma weg


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/6264/bated638zz0.jpg


WTF


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/6264/bated638zz0.jpg



net schlecht^^

aba cih mag asiatinnen lieber^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> so mädels hauta rein bin ma weg



gn8


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> naja.. so ne frau verletzte auch relativ fix.. die sind ja meistens auch elcihter und würdn ziemlich durch die gegen düsen wenn man ihnen ordentlich eine verpasst..
> 
> hab vor 3 jahren ein mal meiner schwester eins an den oberarm gehaun weil se mir zwishn die beine getretten hat. hab mit ca. halber kraft zugeschlagn udn sie is schon beinahe nen meter geflogn... udn da hab cih noch net trainiert.. will gar net wissn was ich jetzt bei ner frau anrichten könnte


in meiner klasse hat mri eine in eier gehauen aus spass,aber ich versteh das nicht als spass zack weggeschuppst über tisch gefallen,alle lachen am ende sie steht auf,sagt.bist du behindert?und lacht selber ^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gn8


So und mano postet uns jett sein rl^^


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> WTF


what?


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> net schlecht^^
> 
> aba cih mag asiatinnen lieber^^


hmm hatt ich nie,nur araberinen oder türkin und deutsche und paar israelinen


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

hey nein Mano  ! japanerin= meins


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> what?


egal^^geh schlafen


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> in meiner klasse hat mri eine in eier gehauen aus spass,aber ich versteh das nicht als spass zack weggeschuppst über tisch gefallen,alle lachen am ende sie steht auf,sagt.bist du behindert?und lacht selber ^^



hab ma n freund weggeschuppst aba ordentlich. der is auch n bisschen gesehelt und dann relativ unsanft im gross gelandet^^ seine mum hätte ihn beinahe gekillt wegen der grassflecken am arsch^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab ma n freund weggeschuppst aba ordentlich. der is auch n bisschen gesehelt und dann relativ unsanft im gross gelandet^^ seine mum hätte ihn beinahe gekillt wegen der grassflecken am arsch^^


och ich hät mal voriges jahr beinahe meinen sportlehrer geschlagen^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

so... war sehr spannend... hab mal n bissl durchgeschnüffelt^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> och ich hät mal voriges jahr beinahe meinen sportlehrer geschlagen^^



rofl - ich hab immer spass an sowas ^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> so... war sehr spannend... hab mal n bissl durchgeschnüffelt^^


Du hast net jedes Bild da angeschaut oder?


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

ui hab ja schon lange die 150 geknackt^^ naja nix spezielles


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast net jedes Bild da angeschaut oder?


der keult sich jetz einen dabei ^^

naja bin we bye


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast net jedes Bild da angeschaut oder?



links net alle


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> der keult sich jetz einen dabei ^^
> 
> naja bin we bye



bye


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ui hab ja schon lange die 150 geknackt^^ naja nix spezielles



haste die aus meiner klasse gefunden?


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> haste die aus meiner klasse gefunden?


Hat er und deshalb isser nun beschäftigt^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat er und deshalb isser nun beschäftigt^^



ach ja die notgeilen jugendlichen um die 14 rum...^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Naja hab nur bis 2065 oder 2070 oder sonst was geguckt^^

Warum sollt ich jetzt beschäftigt sein?


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ach ja die notgeilen jugendlichen um die 14 rum...^^


ey was solln das heißen ?^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ach ja die notgeilen jugendlichen um die 14 rum...^^



lol warum sollt ich notgeil sein?


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ey was solln das heißen ?^^



DU bist notgeil


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> DU bist notgeil


ich und notgeil? WUHAHA danke für die Erheiterung, sorry dich enttäuschen zu müssen aber es ist net so


----------



## Lurock (29. November 2008)

Namd


----------



## Thront (29. November 2008)

boah ihr langweiler tippt jezz seit 2000nochwas seiten vollmist. an diesem verkackten threat kann man ganze user-generationen sehen. is nich ma gut mit dem schiss ?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

ah der Byder!

thront wieder besoffen?


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> boah ihr langweiler tippt jezz seit 2000nochwas seiten vollmist. an diesem verkackten threat kann man ganze user-generationen sehen. is nich ma gut mit dem schiss ?


wtf?


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd



Moin... Krass, 9K kommentare, in n paar Monaten hab ich dich aber überholt^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

du sollst nicht spammen in anderen threads ssinnvolle beiträge schreiben nur hier ist es egal!^^


----------



## Lurock (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Moin... Krass, 9K kommentare, in n paar Monaten hab ich dich aber überholt^^


Ist mir scheiß egal... Btw, wer bist du denn?


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

joa der lurock is mit B1blubb ne legende unter den spammern^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ist mir scheiß egal... Btw, wer bist du denn?


der Neuling in diesen Thread. Also Tryko^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

irgendwie erinnert mich lurock so sehr an byder irgendwie ist das ein und diselbe person und ich mag byder nicht nee


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Ist unwichtig, wer oder was ich bin.


So, ich geh auch ma, bis moin


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Ist unwichtig, wer oder was ich bin.
> 
> 
> So, ich geh auch ma, bis moin


bis heute abend!


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Ist unwichtig, wer oder was ich bin.
> 
> 
> So, ich geh auch ma, bis moin



gn8 bis bald^^


----------



## Lurock (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> joa der lurock is mit B1blubb ne legende unter den spammern^^


Wenn man ein paar mehr Posts hat ist man ein Spammer? Haha...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

So ich verabschiede mich auch^^ Bye ihr Schwärmer


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn man ein paar mehr Posts hat ist man ein Spammer? Haha...



also ab und an biste schon am spammen^^ aber es kommt auch viel gescheites von dir


----------



## Lurock (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne, quatsch, von dir kommt nur gescheites! *verbeug*


So ist brav!


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich verabschiede mich auch^^ Bye ihr Schwärmer



gn8 bis morgn


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> So ist brav!



heda zitate bearbeiten is net nett^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

Byder grr,,,


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Byder grr,,,



hmmmm was?  was machste eigentlich gerade kamui?


----------



## Thront (29. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> thront wieder besoffen?






klaaaro is freitach


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> klaaaro is freitach



das is die richtige einstellung!


----------



## Crackmack (29. November 2008)

Ich habs bald geschaft xD 1300 ep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

ich suhe ein foto von Byder..


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich suhe ein foto von Byder..



hf ich guck wider n anime^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

http://img360.imageshack.us/my.php?image=a...ot20kuhltj0.png

das ist BYDER/lurock!!!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. November 2008)

bin nu heia gn8


----------



## Crackmack (29. November 2008)

hrhr lvl 20 arcievment (schreibt man das so?) + 100 qs arcievment^^


----------



## Skatero (29. November 2008)

Noch jemand hier?


----------



## Lurock (29. November 2008)

Nö, ich geh jetzt auch. Und Kamui Shiro, der Spaten auf dem Bild bin sicher nicht ich...


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

ich bin noch hier^^


----------



## Samson Druid (29. November 2008)

ich auch aber bei mir gilt das net so ganz ich hab nehmlich 3 stunen zeitverschiebung...


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

zja und ich gehe langsam ma schlafen

muss morgn wider um 9 aufstehn


----------



## Samson Druid (29. November 2008)

schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


entweder du pumpst die morgenfrüh mit 2-3g koffein zu oder du schläfst garnicht... oder beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was musst du denn an nem samstag morgen machen wenn ich fragen darf?

edit: ich meine heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Gutn abend.
Thema heute abend? Jaja wir wissens...^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Nabend Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gutn abend.
> Thema heute abend? Jaja wir wissens...^^



Nochmal dein Privatleben?^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Nochmal dein Privatleben?^^


Hast du die letzten 6 tage verfolgt?^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hast du die letzten 6 tage verfolgt?^^



Nein, nur den Donnerstag, mehr nicht.


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

dach


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Nein, nur den Donnerstag, mehr nicht.


Gut
in den letzten tagen ging es fast auschließlich um mein Privatleben und Liebesleben^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Und natürlich gestern, aber da gabs wenig über dich... Deine Freundin liest... Spannend.


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gut
> in den letzten tagen ging es fast auschließlich um mein Privatleben und Liebesleben^^



Danke für den Tipp ^^ werde mir das bald anschauen


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dach



guten abend


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Und natürlich gestern, aber da gabs wenig über dich... Deine Freundin liest... Spannend.


Das war gestern, irgndwie muss ich doch mal ds Thema wechseln aber wenn es dich interesiiert... ach nee


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

redn wa über animes


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> redn wa über animes


Da kann ihc net mitreden^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> redn wa über animes



ja gute idee^^ 

argh 3 fach post... das könnte bestraft werden... warum habt ihr nur so lange nix geschrieben?


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da kann ihc net mitreden^^



dann fang mal an... gogo


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da kann ihc net mitreden^^



also doch über dein privat lebn^^ oder schlag was andres vor^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also doch über dein privat lebn^^ oder schlag was andres vor^^


Über Trykos Lebens samt liebesleben ok?^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also doch über dein privat lebn^^



ja da bin ich dafür


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Über Trykos Lebens samt liebesleben ok?^^



kk im in^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Über Trykos Lebens samt liebesleben ok?^^



das gleiche wie gestern: ihr wisst nix darüber^^ so leicht is dat


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> das gleiche wie gestern: ihr wisst nix darüber^^ so leicht is dat


Das wussten die zuerst auch net, du Sollst einfach nur mal erzählen was du zb heute mit den netten mädchen getan hast?^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kk im in^^



seit wann bist du auf seiner seite?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> das gleiche wie gestern: ihr wisst nix darüber^^ so leicht is dat


erzähl was dan wissn wa was^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ja da bin ich dafür


Wenn dus genau wissen willst? Sie duscht grad mehr auch net, und heute war auch nichts los.

So ENDE^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das wussten die zuerst auch net, du Sollst einfach nur mal erzählen was du zb heute mit den netten mädchen getan hast?^^



hmmmm... nix^^ 

freundin hab ich momentan grad keine, in der 9. werden die klassen ja neu gemacht nach dem was man gewählt hat und in welches gimi man geganen is, ich hab zum glück italienisch gewählt^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> hmmmm... nix^^
> 
> freundin hab ich momentan grad keine, in der 9. werden die klassen ja neu gemacht nach dem was man gewählt hat und in welches gimi man geganen is, ich hab zum glück italienisch gewählt^^


und wieso keine Freundin? Schüchtern?^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn dus genau wissen willst? Sie duscht grad mehr auch net, und heute war auch nichts los.
> 
> So ENDE^^



hey net so faul. gesell dich dazu^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

wenn ich ehrlich bin ja sehr...

naja nix mehr über mich desto weniger ihr über mich wisst desto weniger habt ihr gegn mich in der hand


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey net so faul. gesell dich dazu^^



gogo dann erzähl auch ma was über dich? alles fitt im schritt?^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey net so faul. gesell dich dazu^^


o.O


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> wenn ich ehrlich bin ja sehr...
> 
> naja nix mehr über mich desto weniger ihr über mich wisst desto weniger habt ihr gegn mich in der hand



der is wirklich schüchtern^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> der is wirklich schüchtern^^



Thema geschlossen beendet gelöscht vorbei etc. etc. etc. 

rend wir jetzt über die amis


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

in extremo machn schon geilen sound^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Thema geschlossen beendet gelöscht vorbei etc. etc. etc.
> 
> rend wir jetzt über die amis



hatteste schonma ne freundin?


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hatteste schonma ne freundin?



kommt drauf an was du unter freundin verstehst... bring mir ne kurze definition und ich antworte dir^^

wann reden wir endlich über die amis?^^ mein privatleben geht euch nix an


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> kommt drauf an was du unter freundin verstehst... bring mir ne kurze definition und ich antworte dir^^
> 
> wann reden wir endlich über die amis?^^ mein privatleben geht euch nix an


mit der du dich evtl. geküsst hast sie geliebt hast?


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> mit der du dich evtl. geküsst hast sie geliebt hast?



nein dann net^^


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> *mit der du dich evtl. geküsst hast* sie geliebt hast?


freundin = werkzeug um sich selbst zu küssen?^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

feste freundin halt... öfters was mit ihr unternegmn, rumkbutschen oder auch mehr je nach dem^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> freundin = werkzeug um sich selbst zu küssen?^^



der is gut^^



Manoroth schrieb:


> feste freundin halt... öfters was mit ihr unternegmn, rumkbutschen oder auch mehr je nach dem^^



naja für mich is der begriff freundin nich so hoch wie für andere weil deine gleichgeschlechtlichen freunde liebst du ja auch nicht, so lange du nicht homo oder bi bist


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> nein dann net^^



na dann lach dir ma eine an^^ oder einen je nachdem wie du gepolt bist^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na dann lach dir ma eine an^^ oder einen je nachdem wie du gepolt bist^^



ne keine lust^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> naja für mich is der begriff freundin nich so hoch wie für andere weil deine gleichgeschlechtlichen freunde liebst du ja auch nicht, so lange du nicht homo oder bi bist



liebe is imemr relativ... ich liebe meine eltern aba wrde nie was mit ihnen anfangn.. und iwo durch liebste auch deine freunde.

je nach dem halt wie du liebe definierst


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ne keine lust^^



why net? is doch ne gute sache... du bist merkwürdig^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> why net? is doch ne gute sache... du bist merkwürdig^^


vll steht er auf sich selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll steht er auf sich selber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Selfliebe ;D


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> liebe is imemr relativ... ich liebe meine eltern aba wrde nie was mit ihnen anfangn.. und iwo durch liebste auch deine freunde.
> 
> je nach dem halt wie du liebe definierst



schokolade mag man, freunde mag man, sowas bezeichne ich mit dem verb mögen,

liebe ist für mich eine hormonausschüttung, wenn das unterbewustsein innerhalb von kürzester zeit entschieden hat, ob die Person als partnerIn in frage käme...

jaja ich weis^^ ich hab für alles ne eigene definition


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll steht er auf sich selber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das wäre ne erklärung... aba dann isser definitiv merkwürdig^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> schokolade mag man, freunde mag man, sowas bezeichne ich mit dem verb mögen,
> 
> liebe ist für mich eine hormonausschüttung, wenn das unterbewustsein innerhalb von kürzester zeit entschieden hat, ob die Person als partnerIn in frage käme...
> 
> jaja ich weis^^ ich hab für alles ne eigene definition


dann würdste nur frauen mit breiter hüfte lieben...


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> why net? is doch ne gute sache... du bist merkwürdig^^



später mal^^ zu anstrengend... hab da schon ob dus glaubst oder nicht erfahrungen mit kolleginnen gemacht, die ich einfach nur gemocht hatte


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

/sign @ Mano
Lach dir eine an, wird doch wohl gutaussehende geben


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll steht er auf sich selber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Razyl schrieb:


> Selfliebe ;D



mist woher wisst ihr das? jetzt habt ihr ins schwarze getroffen ;-)


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann würdste nur frauen mit breiter hüfte lieben...


Brille? Du bist DIE bereicherung für denThread^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> später mal^^ zu anstrengend... hab da schon ob dus glaubst oder nicht erfahrungen mit kolleginnen gemacht, die ich einfach nur gemocht hatte



glaub mir des is bei weitem net das selbe^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> glaub mir des is bei weitem net das selbe^^


Mano muss es wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille? Du bist DIE bereicherung für denThread^^


zwangsweise, da nordend grad down ist/war


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mano muss es wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, recht hat er damit schon


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann würdste nur frauen mit breiter hüfte lieben...



hat was^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, recht hat er damit schon



ha ich bin allwissend! VERNEIGT EUCH ARMSELIGE WICHTE


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, recht hat er damit schon


Ick weiß doch Brille. 
War nur eine Anspielung auf die letzten kommentare vor ein paar tagen die MICH betrafen.... dich könnte ich acuh damit meinen xD


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann würdste nur frauen mit breiter hüfte lieben...



da wird es bloss nach aussehen bestimmt, kommt da nicht auf die anzahl an kilos schminke im gesicht an sondern auf symmetrie

ja so is es^^ hätten 1000 männer die auswahl zwischen 10 frauen, würden wohl fast alle die gleiche wählen^^ naja wenn man mal eine besser kennenlernt, spielen auch unzählige andere faktoren ne rolle...


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> dich könnte ich acuh damit meinen xD


niemals!


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> da wird es bloss nach aussehen bestimmt, kommt da nicht auf die anzahl an kilos schminke im gesicht an sondern auf symmetrie
> 
> ja so is es^^ hätten 1000 männer die auswahl zwischen 10 frauen, würden wohl fast alle die gleiche wählen^^ naja wenn man mal eine besser kennenlernt, spielen auch unzählige andere faktoren ne rolle...


Aha nicht aufs aussehen 
Also dir wäre es egal wenn deine Freundin zwar einen wunderbaren charackter hätte aber 120 Kilo auf die Waage bringt? Ne danke^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ha ich bin allwissend! VERNEIGT EUCH ARMSELIGE WICHTE



pha^^ da weiss ich mehr als du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich müsst zurückblättern um mir den link vom hahabild zu besorgen


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ja so is es^^ hätten 1000 männer die auswahl zwischen 10 frauen, würden wohl fast alle die gleiche wählen^^


wenn 5000 auf dunklere frauen stehen, 2000 auf asiatinnen und 3000 auf mitteleuropäische, und du würdest von allen diesen typen eine zu den 10 nehmen wohl nicht...


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> da wird es bloss nach aussehen bestimmt, kommt da nicht auf die anzahl an kilos schminke im gesicht an sondern auf symmetrie
> 
> ja so is es^^ hätten 1000 männer die auswahl zwischen 10 frauen, würden wohl fast alle die gleiche wählen^^ naja wenn man mal eine besser kennenlernt, spielen auch unzählige andere faktoren ne rolle...




ich finde Charakter > Aussehen

also einigermassen sollte sie schon aussehen aba is ent alles. zumindest für ne längere bezihung.

zum bett warmhalten reicht eine die gutaussieht aba strohdumm is^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich finde Charakter > Aussehen
> 
> also einigermassen sollte sie schon aussehen aba is ent alles. zumindest für ne längere bezihung.
> 
> zum bett warmhalten reicht eine die gutaussieht aba strohdumm is^^


Super Mano^^
Ich bin mit meiner zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also los hopp mano, immer nur bett warmhalten bringt nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aha nicht aufs aussehen
> Also dir wäre es egal wenn deine Freundin zwar einen wunderbaren charackter hätte aber 120 Kilo auf die Waage bringt? Ne danke^^



lol du begreifsts net^^ gewisse ansprüche sind bei allen gleich (ausser homos und biis deren gehirn hat die gleichen ansprüche wie das andere geschlecht^^) und die sind vor allem körperlich, z.B. wie man spricht etc.

dann haben alle noch eigene vorlieben^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> lol du begreifsts net^^ gewisse ansprüche sind bei allen gleich (ausser homos und biis deren gehirn hat die gleichen ansprüche wie das andere geschlecht^^) und die sind vor allem körperlich, z.B. wie man spricht etc.
> 
> dann haben alle noch eigene vorlieben^^


meinst du? Och weißt du es gibt Leute die auf sowas stehen, glaub mir es gibt sogar leute die auf alte frauen stehen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich finde Charakter > Aussehen
> 
> also einigermassen sollte sie schon aussehen aba is ent alles. zumindest für ne längere bezihung.
> 
> zum bett warmhalten reicht eine die gutaussieht aba strohdumm is^^


hast du egtl atm eine? o-O


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Super Mano^^
> Ich bin mit meiner zufrieden
> 
> 
> ...



hey ich such ja^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn 5000 auf dunklere frauen stehen, 2000 auf asiatinnen und 3000 auf mitteleuropäische, und du würdest von allen diesen typen eine zu den 10 nehmen wohl nicht...






Manoroth schrieb:


> ich finde Charakter > Aussehen
> 
> also einigermassen sollte sie schon aussehen aba is ent alles. zumindest für ne längere bezihung.
> 
> zum bett warmhalten reicht eine die gutaussieht aba strohdumm is^^




Unzählige Studien sprechen dagegen...^^ Man achtet auf Symmetrien wenn man eine Frau noch net kennt sondern nur sieht


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hast du egtl atm eine? o-O



atm net aba bin am suchn^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> meinst du? Och weißt du es gibt Leute die auf sowas stehen, glaub mir es gibt sogar leute die auf alte frauen stehen...


es gibt vieles...^^
pädophilie, sodomie, objektophilie...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Unzählige Studien sprechen dagegen...^^ Man achtet auf Symmetrien wenn man eine Frau noch net kennt sondern nur sieht


Studien sagen auch das dieser Thread der sinnloseste ist? Und ist er es? Nein wir reden über alltägliche Dinge die JEDEN ansprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> es gibt vieles...^^
> pädophilie, sodomie, objektophilie...



hast necrophilie vergessn^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Unzählige Studien sprechen dagegen...^^ Man achtet auf Symmetrien wenn man eine Frau noch net kennt sondern nur sieht


*hust* unzählige studien? höchstens galileo.
umgekehrt ist es auch so.
egtl müssten frauen auf bodybuilder stehen -> die könnten ja, nah urtrieben, die familie am besten schützen.
dennoch finden viele frauen das heute nicht mehr sooo toll. sondern einfach nen normalen körper+ charakter...


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> es gibt sogar leute die auf alte frauen stehen...



*kotz* ich würd doch net mit ner 90-jährigen...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hast necrophilie vergessn^^


Irgendwie erinnert mich das Grad an Allimania^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hast necrophilie vergessn^^


ich wusste, da fehlt was^^
danke mano =P


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Unzählige Studien sprechen dagegen...^^ Man achtet auf Symmetrien wenn man eine Frau noch net kennt sondern nur sieht



nein wenn man sich net nur mit "gutaussehenden" abgiebt dann net. ihc habe einfach die erfahrung gemacht das bezihungen mit gutaussehenden net allzulange halten


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> *kotz* ich würd doch net mit ner 90-jährigen...


Tja...
ich würd auch nie sowas...
Aber ok.. wer es mag...


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hast necrophilie vergessn^^



als ich das wort vorn paar jahren zum ersten mal gehört hab hab ichs sofort auswendig gelernt^^ macht spass wörter zu benutzen die nur wenige verstehen ^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich wusste, da fehlt was^^
> danke mano =P



np immer wider gerne^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> als ich das wort vorn paar jahren zum ersten mal gehört hab hab ichs sofort auswendig gelernt^^ macht spass wörter zu benutzen die nur wenige verstehen ^^


War das der einzige Grund es auswendig zu lernen? xD


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> als ich das wort vorn paar jahren zum ersten mal gehört hab hab ichs sofort auswendig gelernt^^ macht spass wörter zu benutzen die nur wenige verstehen ^^



also die leute die ich so kenne kennen alle des wort und wissn was es bedeutet...


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

ich würd ja vlt. nich so gern ne 120kg freundin haben (nix gegen fette XD) aber lieber ne witzige intelligente als eine mit viel hässlicher schminke die sich unwiederstehlich findet und an magersucht krepieren will


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> War das der einzige Grund es auswendig zu lernen? xD



nein ich mach jeden abend spaziergänge am friedhof...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also die leute die ich so kenne kennen alle des wort und wissn was es bedeutet...


das würde vermuten lassen, dass du  vll nur leute kennst, dies betreiben, bzw sind... xD
(spaß^^)


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ich würd ja vlt. nich so gern ne 120kg freundin haben (nix gegen fette XD) aber lieber ne witzige intelligente als eine mit viel hässlicher schminke die sich unwiederstehlich findet und an magersucht krepieren will


OCh weißt du ich sags mal so:
bei manchen mädchen hilft schminke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber gut mit solchen zicken (exfreundin *hust*) will ich nichts mehr zu tun haben


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also die leute die ich so kenne kennen alle des wort und wissn was es bedeutet...


das würde vermuten lassen, dass du  vll nur leute kennst, dies betreiben, bzw sind... xD
(spaß^^)


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> nein ich mach jeden abend spaziergänge am friedhof...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey das mach ich ab und an.. aba net am abend. so um 2 uhr morgens. besonders lustig im winter mit nebel


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also die leute die ich so kenne kennen alle des wort und wissn was es bedeutet...



ja bei uns kennens auch schon einige... aber denkste alle 15-jährige kennen die bedeutung von diesem begriff? kuck ma auf "Wohnort:"... bei uns spricht man ne andere sprache in der es nur 1'000 wörter gibt


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey das mach ich ab und an.. aba net am abend. so um 2 uhr morgens. besonders lustig im winter mit nebel



/sign


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Ich glaub ich muss mal meinen Kalender rot anstreichen


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ja bei uns kennens auch schon einige... aber denkste alle 15-jährige kennen die bedeutung von diesem begriff? kuck ma auf "Wohnort:"... bei uns spricht man ne andere sprache in der es nur 1'000 wörter gibt



na hey ich wohne 50 min weg von dir in nem kleinen kaff....


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> /sign


tryko, wie alt biste? 14 oder 15 oder? und da machst um 2 uhr morgens spaziergänge im winter an friedhöfen??


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss mal meinen Kalender rot anstreichen



wiso n des?


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

nabend und Tryko..sry das i das von gestern nochmal aufschnappen muss^^

Aber wenn einer behauptet WINDOWS VISTA sei besser als LINUx...also i weiß net jung....aber als i dat gelesen hab ...ich konnte net mehr...mann der war echt gut...

Hoffe mal das du des net ernst gemeint hast^^
weil wenn ja dann ...naja egal

war auf alle fälle en riesen lacher^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tryko, wie alt biste? 14 oder 15 oder? und da machst um 2 uhr morgens spaziergänge im winter an friedhöfen??



hey da hats ne hammer stimmung^^ allgemeimn nachspaziergänge sind schön


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> nabend und Tryko..sry das i das von gestern nochmal aufschnappen muss^^
> 
> Aber wenn einer behauptet WINDOWS VISTA sei besser als LINUx...also i weiß net jung....aber als i dat gelesen hab ...ich konnte net mehr...mann der war echt gut...
> 
> ...



guten abend dracun^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey da hats ne hammer stimmung^^ allgemeimn nachspaziergänge sind schön


nachtspaziergänge ja-> aber warum aufn friedhof? da sind knochen/aschehäufchen...


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na hey ich wohne 50 min weg von dir in nem kleinen kaff....



ahahahaha... n kaff XD nene ^^ ich wohn auch nich in der stadt zürich sondern nur kanton aber in der nähe von der stadt und ich liebe nix mehr als die stadt... noch stärker würd ich new york oder vor allem hong kong lieben... neeeeeeeh vlt. doch nich, zürich is die stadt mit der weltweit bessten lebensqualität  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da seid ihr neidisch wa?^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso n des?


Schau dir mal die Beiträge seit 21.00 uhr an und dir muss was auffallen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> da seid ihr neidisch wa?^^


nicht wirklich...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Ich mag die Schweiz net


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> nabend und Tryko..sry das i das von gestern nochmal aufschnappen muss^^
> 
> Aber wenn einer behauptet WINDOWS VISTA sei besser als LINUx...also i weiß net jung....aber als i dat gelesen hab ...ich konnte net mehr...mann der war echt gut...
> 
> ...



du bist en riesen lacher allgemein... wie schon unzählige andere geschrieben haben, wer vista nich toll findet kanns met bedienen/benutzen/nich damit umgehen etc...



Grüne schrieb:


> nachtspaziergänge ja-> aber warum aufn friedhof? da sind knochen/aschehäufchen...



ja vielleicht find ich ma ne sexy leiche - ich nehm auch jedesma ne schaufel mit


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Beiträge seit 21.00 uhr an und dir muss was auffallen^^



kb... sags einfach^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> du bist en riesen lacher allgemein... wie schon unzählige andere geschrieben haben, wer vista nich toll findet kanns met bedienen/benutzen/nich damit umgehen etc...


selbiges gilt auch für linux!


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kb... sags einfach^^


Mano, vergleich mal heute und die letzten tage?


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja ok, ich gebs zu, ich bin neidisch auf dich... na und!


so is gut



Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag die Schweiz net


wegen solchen wie dir bin ich so extrem rechts (in der politik)


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> so is gut


jaja, komm du kleiner fälscher, dann sag ma, wieso ich neidisch sein sollte...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> wegen solchen wie dir bin ich so extrem rechts (in der politik)


Wieso? Nur weil ich ein Land net mag o.O


----------



## hacker007 (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag die Schweiz net




Und wie so nicht?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> wegen solchen wie dir bin ich so extrem rechts (in der politik)


der war echt fürn lacher gut...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> Und wie so nicht?


Berge, (viel) schnee, komische sprache (^^) und mehr.


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> selbiges gilt auch für linux!



naja linux kenn ich am schlechtesten... aber vista find ich einfach am bessten geordnet ich bin perfektionist bei mir muss alles aufgeräumt etc. sein und das, so finde ich, schafft ma mit vista am bessten, obwohl hard und software (naja machen nur software) schlechter als bei apple sind


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

<--- schweizer und stolz drauf^^ ne ich mag die schweiz^^ und zürich is ne geile stadt ja


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> naja linux kenn ich am schlechtesten... aber vista find ich einfach am bessten geordnet ich bin perfektionist bei mir muss alles aufgeräumt etc. sein und das, so finde ich, schafft ma mit vista am bessten, obwohl hard und software (naja machen nur software) schlechter als bei apple sind


wenn dus so schlecht kennst, wieso triffst du dann so aussagen?


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jaja, komm du kleiner fälscher, dann sag ma, wieso ich neidisch sein sollte...


is das ernst gemeint?



Razyl schrieb:


> Berge, (viel) schnee, komische sprache (^^) und mehr.


lol?


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> naja linux kenn ich am schlechtesten... aber vista find ich einfach am bessten geordnet ich bin perfektionist bei mir muss alles aufgeräumt etc. sein und das, so finde ich, schafft ma mit vista am bessten, obwohl hard und software (naja machen nur software) schlechter als bei apple sind


Frag ich nur warum 2010 schon der nAchfolger zu Vista erscheint, warum MS selbst zugab das Vista rotze ist, das Vista ein mieses Betriebssystem ist hmm


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> is das ernst gemeint?


nein, ich scherze so gerne, wenns um sowas geht... 
meine güte, begründe doch einfach, wieso ich neidisch sein sollte...


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> naja linux kenn ich am schlechtesten... aber vista find ich einfach am bessten geordnet ich bin perfektionist bei mir muss alles aufgeräumt etc. sein und das, so finde ich, schafft ma mit vista am bessten, obwohl hard und software (naja machen nur software) schlechter als bei apple sind



dafür ham mit vista n paar ältere games n dachschadn...


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> <--- schweizer und stolz drauf^^ ne ich mag die schweiz^^ und zürich is ne geile stadt ja


endlich mal jemand der normal is



Grüne schrieb:


> wenn dus so schlecht kennst, wieso triffst du dann so aussagen?


weils stimmt - ich habe immer recht, IMMER


----------



## hacker007 (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Berge, (viel) schnee, komische sprache (^^) und mehr.




Also Wir (darunter ich) haben also ne komische Sprache ? 


aha *holt das Maschinen Gewehr*


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Frag ich nur warum 2010 schon der nAchfolger zu Vista erscheint, warum MS selbst zugab das Vista rotze ist, das Vista ein mieses Betriebssystem ist hmm


ich hab ja geschrieben auf was ich achte dann überleg nochmal warum ich Vista am liebsten habe



Grüne schrieb:


> nein, ich scherze so gerne, wenns um sowas geht...
> meine güte, begründe doch einfach, wieso ich neidisch sein sollte...


überleg doch selber mal...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> Also Wir (darunter ich) haben also ne komische Sprache ?
> 
> 
> aha *holt das Maschinen Gewehr*


Ja das sag ich auch zu Niederländern. 
Es ist ne lustige Sprache, sieh dir doch urs Meier an xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> überleg doch selber mal...


du sagtest bisher "beste lebensquali" und weiter? das gilt für die allgemeinheit, bei individuen kann sich das trotzdem unterscheiden.


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ich hab ja geschrieben auf was ich achte dann überleg nochmal warum ich Vista am liebsten habe


Ich hatte Vista drauf, und das System war rotze. Was an der Oberfläche tollsein soll? naja...


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> aha *holt das Maschinen Gewehr*


Auf zu den Nuklearsprengsätzen, meine lieben Mitbürger und Mitbürgerinnen *in Blocher-dialekt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVCorW4cLXE

da sag ncoh wer wir hätten keine merkwürdigen sprachen^^


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> du bist en riesen lacher allgemein... wie schon unzählige andere geschrieben haben, wer vista nich toll findet kanns met bedienen/benutzen/nich damit umgehen etc...



so du kleiner panz^^

nun mal ruhig mit den jungen pferden^^

Warum is Vista kagge.
gibt mehrere Gründe:
1. mag ich es net wenn mein OS viel zu viel von mir preisgibt(sprich  nach Hause telefoniert[kann man zwar mit einigen aufwendigen Maßnahmen ändern aber ,wie bereits erwähnt, zu aufwändig])
2. gibt es viele Dinge die unter Vista einfach nicht vernünftig laufen(diverse kleine nette Programme die einem das leben erleichtern sollen)
3. kenn ich mit PC relativ gut aus und kann mit Recht und Fug behaupten bis jetzt jedes Problem gelöst zu haben^^
4. Vista is und bleibt eine rein zusammen geklaute Kagge (div.  "Neuerungen" gab es schon auf anderen OS[Linux,Mac etc])
und wer immer noch behauptet ein WINDOWS Betriebssystem(OS) wäre besser als irgendein Linux Betriebssystem hat vom Tuten & Blasen keine Ahnung.

Aja einige bekannte haben Vista  und die sind am fluchen.... und wenn mir jdm der sich aus beruflichen Gründen mit PC & Software auskennt sagt das er niemals Privat  Vista anfassen würde...nun ja derjenige muss wohl Ahnung haben..also ball flach halten kleiner^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVCorW4cLXE
> 
> da sag ncoh wer wir hätten keine merkwürdigen sprachen^^


Schweizer Rap, ich geb mir die Kugel. Wer hörtn so einen scheiß? Kein wunder das ich die schweiz net mag (naja dt. rap ist auch net besser ^^)


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du sagtest bisher "beste lebensquali" und weiter? das gilt für die allgemeinheit, bei individuen kann sich das trotzdem unterscheiden.


ach egal ich ahne schon voraus dass du alles bestreiten wirst und dich nicht überzeugen lässt... das hätte gar keinen sinn


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schweizer Rap, ich geb mir die Kugel. Wer hörtn so einen scheiß? Kein wunder das ich die schweiz net mag (naja dt. rap ist auch net besser ^^)


da hab ich was viiiiieeel besseres!
ich liebe dieses lied, weils so unverständlich ist und sich trotzdem lustig anhört: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7Hk4Knu1Lc


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ach egal ich ahne schon voraus dass du alles bestreiten wirst und dich nicht überzeugen lässt... das hätte gar keinen sinn


sagt der, der meint, er hätte immer recht...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> und wer immer noch behauptet ein WINDOWS Betriebssystem(OS) wäre besser als irgendein Linux Betriebssystem hat vom Tuten & Blasen keine Ahnung.


Windows XP läuft derzeit einfach perfekt und das ist sogar besser als Linux. Ich nutze XP sehr gerne da es einfach sehr gut mittlerweile ist und alles funktioniert. 
Ich habe Linux als virtuelles System drauf und das ist mir ein bissel grell an farben, und es läuft nicht alles darauf leider


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> so du kleiner panz^^
> 
> nun mal ruhig mit den jungen pferden^^
> 
> ...




100% damit einverstanden^^ ich hab vista und bin imemr wider am darüber fluchen... gerade gestern schlacht um mittelerde instaliert und sobald cih am patchen bin bleibt der bei 23% hängen... und habs mehr als einmal versucht und mal 4h lang rumhaspeln lassn und nix war...


----------



## hacker007 (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja das sag ich auch zu Niederländern.
> Es ist ne lustige Sprache, sieh dir doch urs Meier an xD




^^ Trotzdem fülle mich bisschen Beleidigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    aber ja ich verzeihe dir weil du schein par netter ........  bist.


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

noch keine Haare am S**** aber schon rum tröten wie groß man is udn man is der beste^^

HAHA i lach mich schlapp^^

Tryko du bis mir mehr als nur ne Marke^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ach egal ich ahne schon voraus dass du alles bestreiten wirst und dich nicht überzeugen lässt... das hätte gar keinen sinn


Ahja, du willst also wen direkt überzeugen das dein land super ist? Sowas gabs schonmal, 3. Reich.


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schweizer Rap, ich geb mir die Kugel. Wer hörtn so einen scheiß? Kein wunder das ich die schweiz net mag (naja dt. rap ist auch net besser ^^)



hab das nur als beispiel für die sprache genommn^^


@ brille: wtf?^^ ganz geiele scheisse das ding^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> so du INTELLIGENTESTE UND HÖCHSTE LEBENSFORM
> 
> nun mal ruhig mit den jungen pferden^^
> 
> ...


ja da haste recht aber bei dem punkt der MIR am wichtigsten ist ist vista einfach am bessten



Razyl schrieb:


> Schweizer Rap, ich geb mir die Kugel. Wer hörtn so einen scheiß? Kein wunder das ich die schweiz net mag (naja dt. rap ist auch net besser ^^)


is das schweizerdeutsch? ne ich erkenne das als italienisch oder sonst ne unwichtige sprache^^ ausserdem is rap zum kotzen und ich mus zugeben schweizer lieder find ich auch zum kotzen


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> @ brille: wtf?^^ ganz geiele scheisse das ding^^


ich finds einfach so geil, weil wenn man das als nicht holländer besoffen hört... dauerlachflash^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> ^^ Trotzdem fülle mich bisschen Beleidigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Komm zugeben musst du eure SPrache ist echt manchmal komisch. 
Ich mag das Land nicht wirklich, aber hey ich mag auch net Deutschland sooo super.


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Windows XP läuft derzeit einfach perfekt und das ist sogar besser als Linux. Ich nutze XP sehr gerne da es einfach sehr gut mittlerweile ist und alles funktioniert.
> Ich habe Linux als virtuelles System drauf und das ist mir ein bissel grell an farben, und es läuft nicht alles darauf leider



i benutze zur Zeit selber noch XP Pro aber beim neuen PC kommt Linux druff und bei Linux is es en bissel komplexer da man einige Sachen erst "bauen" muss damit es läuft^^

Und XP is auch net dat wahre vom Ei^^

telefoniert mir auch zuviel nach Hause aber mit einigen Zusatzoptionen kann man das Genuie Advantage Tool auch außer Kraft setzen^^

Und das Liebe ich^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

ich als schweizer muss selber sagn das schweizerdeutsch und vor allem rätoromanisch urkomische sprachn sind^^

da ncoh n Walliserdiitsch sprachexemplar^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB6a27-BEpQ...feature=related


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> noch keine Haare am S****


ja es ist menschlich eigene probleme auf andere zu schieben damit man das gefühl kriegt, andere würden es nicht so schnell bei einem selber entdecken...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> i benutze zur Zeit selber noch XP Pro aber beim neuen PC kommt Linux druff und bei Linux is es en bissel komplexer da man einige Sachen erst "bauen" muss damit es läuft^^
> 
> Und XP is auch net dat wahre vom Ei^^
> 
> ...


Bei funzt es einwandfrei. Dank einigen programmen hab ich immer im Griff was XP gerade macht und kann das unterbinden. Es ist wirklich derzeit genial und will mich net davonbringen. Obwohl ich die Beta zu Windwos 7 nächstes Jahr antesten werde.


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

das is tatsächlich niveaulosester scheiss! ^^


----------



## hacker007 (29. November 2008)

Ach ja Schweizer Rap kann auch gut sein http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wESFXZzsQ0...-------------an kucken!


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ja da haste recht aber bei dem punkt der MIR am wichtigsten ist ist vista einfach am bessten



Du magst es aufgeräumt??

dann räum dein System auf.. du magst en relativ leeren Moni??

hey i zeig dir wie du en leeren Moni hinkriegst bei XP^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehste is aufgeräumt und wenn i mal Lust und zeit hab is die Desktop Liste auch aufgeräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. November 2008)

LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGWEILIG!


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haha das Bild ist ja süß^^
Hast echtne SUpersohn^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

lol sailor moon german opening hab ich gestern noch ausgelacht als der link gepostet wurde aber jetzt find ichs eig. gar net so schlecht^^ zumindestens 1000x besser als dieser sch**** rap


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> Ach ja Schweizer Rap kann auch gut sein http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wESFXZzsQ0...-------------an kucken!




wenn schon stress dann das löied hier^^ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMRTuynL4PQ...feature=related


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bei funzt es einwandfrei. Dank einigen programmen hab ich immer im Griff was XP gerade macht und kann das unterbinden. Es ist wirklich derzeit genial und will mich net davonbringen. Obwohl ich die Beta zu Windwos 7 nächstes Jahr antesten werde.



i sag ja auch net das es net läuft^^ es funzt ja auch einwandfrei...und wie du ja auch sagst mit div zusatzprogs kann man schön Xp im Zaun halten^^ aber i werd sobald linux druff is nie wieder Windoof anfassen da kannste aber einen druff lassen^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> lol sailor moon german opening hab ich gestern noch ausgelacht als der link gepostet wurde aber jetzt find ichs eig. gar net so schlecht^^ zumindestens 1000x besser als dieser sch**** rap



willste wirklich ma n geniales anime intro sehn?


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Du magst es aufgeräumt??
> 
> dann räum dein System auf.. du magst en relativ leeren Moni??
> 
> ...



boah... das soll aufgeräumt sein? du verstehst mcih falsch... bei mir is alles voll und das GEORDNET damit ich möglichst schnell an vieles rankomme


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> haha das Bild ist ja süß^^
> Hast echtne SUpersohn^^




ich weiß is ja auch meiner^^
aber im endeffekt wollt ei nur zeigen das auch XP aufgeräumt sein kann und VIsta...naja wüürg^^


----------



## hacker007 (29. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Du magst es aufgeräumt??


ja mag ich auch so was nenne  ich auf...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> willste wirklich ma n geniales anime intro sehn?


kein altgeiles aber eins mit nem guten sound gern


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> willste wirklich ma n geniales anime intro sehn?


jaa ich will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> boah... das soll aufgeräumt sein? du verstehst mcih falsch... bei mir is alles voll und das GEORDNET damit ich möglichst schnell an vieles rankomme


Wo isn das was nicht aufgeräumt? Ich könnte mein Dekstop auch ändern aber kb, hab zu viele Games drauf und die sind alle an die direkte .exe gebunden deshalb viele desktopsymbole


----------



## hacker007 (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo isn das was nicht aufgeräumt? Ich könnte mein Dekstop auch ändern aber kb, hab zu viele Games drauf und die sind alle an die direkte .exe gebunden deshalb viele desktopsymbole




Dann mach es  doch so wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG7CobZ04a4


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo isn das was nicht aufgeräumt? Ich könnte mein Dekstop auch ändern aber kb, hab zu viele Games drauf und die sind alle an die direkte .exe gebunden deshalb viele desktopsymbole



was habt ihr gegn desktopsymbole? ihr seid ja alle krank... ordnung heisst nicht leere... ordnung heisst dass alles systematisch aufgeräumt und plaziert ist so dass man auswendig weiss wo es ist... was denkt ihr wieviele selbstgemachte ordner ich hab^^


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

Tryko wenn man keen Ahnung hat...^^

ja der Desktop is aufgeräumt denn wenn man neben der Taskleiste(UHR) schaut erkennt man wat und zwar die Schnellstartleiste Desktop wo alles aufn Desktop angezeigt wird nur in ner Liste^^ udn i weiß wie Vista aussieht...und des is Murcks...schund..und zwar dat größte was M$ je raus gebracht hat^^...aber des is nun mal meine meinung(und die vieler vieler anderer menschen auch^^) werd glücklich du mit deinem Müll und Thema ende^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> Dann mach es  doch so wie ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist mir zu doof, mit den ganzen Systeminformationen.
Ich merk das auch so wenn was net stimmt xD
Und die Leiste an der Seite gefällt mir net, ich bleib wie bei win 98 normal treu, das funzt^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Tryko wenn man keen Ahnung hat...^^
> 
> ja der Desktop is aufgeräumt denn wenn man neben der Taskleiste(UHR) schaut erkennt man wat und zwar die Schnellstartleiste Desktop wo alles aufn Desktop angezeigt wird nur in ner Liste^^ udn i weiß wie Vista aussieht...und des is Murcks...schund..und zwar dat größte was M$ je raus gebracht hat^^...aber des is nun mal meine meinung(und die vieler vieler anderer menschen auch^^) werd glücklich du mit deinem Müll und Thema ende^^



Ihr seid einfach nur alle zu blöd es anständig zu bedienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


90% der Probleme könnten gelöst werden, wenn man den User am PC gegen jemanden austauscht der Ahnung hat...


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG7CobZ04a4


also  wenn das ende n epileptiker anguckt... gn8 :>


----------



## hacker007 (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und die Leiste an der Seite gefällt mir net,


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   du findest alles doof. ^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Tryko wenn man keen Ahnung hat...^^
> 
> ja der Desktop is aufgeräumt denn wenn man neben der Taskleiste(UHR) schaut erkennt man wat und zwar die Schnellstartleiste Desktop wo alles aufn Desktop angezeigt wird nur in ner Liste^^ udn i weiß wie Vista aussieht...und des is Murcks...schund..und zwar dat größte was M$ je raus gebracht hat^^...aber des is nun mal meine meinung(und die vieler vieler anderer menschen auch^^) werd glücklich du mit deinem Müll und Thema ende^^



deine argumente werden immer schlagkräftiger - kommst du langsam ins schwitzen?^^


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

Razyl klick mal aufn desktop ( an ner freien stelle^^) rechtsklick mit der Maus---Symbole anordnen nach---Desktopsymbole anzeigen haken weg^^

wenn du des gemacht hast geh runter auf die taskleiste^^ da klickst auch mit rechtsklick druff-- Symbolleisten und dann wählst du desktop aus^^

siehe da hast du ne nette kleine schöne liste mit all deinen Ordner exen etc^^ udn dein desktop is sauber und leer^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr seid einfach nur alle zu blöd es anständig zu bedienen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/SIGN



hacker007 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/trost /sign


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

selor definitv nicht^^

musste mich schon gezwungender maasen dran setzen und hat zwar länger gedauert aber ja acuh da hab ich die probleme gelöst^^ 

also bedienen is net dat ding^^ ... VISTa is und bleibt nur zusammen geklauter müll^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö bleibe nur bei meinen Standart. War bei Win 98 so und ich find mich zurecht.
(achso das Desktop Bild ist grad ein anderes aber ich glaube das wäre nicht allzu gut hier zu posten xD)


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> deine argumente werden immer schlagkräftiger - kommst du langsam ins schwitzen?^^



nöö warum sollte ich bei einem kind in schwitzen kommen?? das schafft grad noch so meine frau^^ aber gegen soviel engstirnigkeit kann man net anreden also thema gegessen^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> selor definitv nicht^^
> 
> musste mich schon gezwungender maasen dran setzen und hat zwar länger gedauert aber ja acuh da hab ich die probleme gelöst^^
> 
> also bedienen is net dat ding^^ ... VISTa is und bleibt nur zusammen geklauter müll^^


Ok so hab ich freie sicht auf das NORMALE desktophintergrund net das was ich gleich poste xD


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Jetzt postest auch mehrfach den gleichem comment... 

Das andere animeintro find ich nich so gut... kennt ihr guten hardcore techno oder trance? hab leider nicht so viel davon


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG7CobZ04a4


augenkrebs inc.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> selor definitv nicht^^
> 
> musste mich schon gezwungender maasen dran setzen und hat zwar länger gedauert aber ja acuh da hab ich die probleme gelöst^^
> 
> also bedienen is net dat ding^^ ... VISTa is und bleibt nur zusammen geklauter müll^^



Ich hab nichtmal 2 Stunden gebraucht um alle funktionen intus zu haben, ich weiß ja nicht was du da gemacht hast aber es war definitiv FALSCH!


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

Tryko du Bananenmilchshake^^


schonmal wat von Inet hänger gehört??^^
kann dann schonmal en doppelpost passieren außerdem wurde eben dieser auch schon von mir editiert^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja wie gesagt normalerweise anderes desktopbild *hust*


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> augenkrebs inc.


/sign^^

ich hab einfach nen schnellen starken rhythmus mit viel synthetischen klängen sehr gern^^ ne stimme ist auch nicht immer schlecht


----------



## hacker007 (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt normalerweise anderes desktopbild *hust*


Lass mich raten das anderer desk bild hat titis drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab nichtmal 2 Stunden gebraucht um alle funktionen intus zu haben, ich weiß ja nicht was du da gemacht hast aber es war definitiv FALSCH!



was war falsch?? das ich bei meinem Bekannten Vista ans laufen gebracht habe?? das ich sein W-Lan eingerichtet hab?? Das er nun seinen PC nutzen Kann??

Stimmt, wenn man das als falsch ansieht sry dann bin ich absoluter depp was pc angeht..^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> /sign^^
> 
> ich hab einfach nen schnellen starken rhythmus mit viel synthetischen klängen sehr gern^^ ne stimme ist auch nicht immer schlecht


angerfist,
und schneller starker rhytmus vll allgemein speedcore...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> Lass mich raten das anderer desk bild hat titis drauf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht direkt, also die waren eher bedeckt^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab nichtmal 2 Stunden gebraucht um alle funktionen intus zu haben, ich weiß ja nicht was du da gemacht hast aber es war definitiv FALSCH!


genau^^



Dracun schrieb:


> Tryko IHR UNGLAUBLICHSTE LEBENSFORM
> 
> 
> schonmal wat von Inet hänger gehört??^^
> kann dann schonmal en doppelpost passieren außerdem wurde eben dieser auch schon von mir editiert^^


tztztztz...



Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


n riesen pornobild an dem du dich täglich erfreust?XD


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Jetzt postest auch mehrfach den gleichem comment...
> 
> Das andere animeintro find ich nich so gut... kennt ihr guten hardcore techno oder trance? hab leider nicht so viel davon



damit kann cih net dienen aba ev gefällt dir des

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FrUBWNARNQ


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqVdzdYi_RY


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> n riesen pornobild an dem du dich täglich erfreust?XD


Ich kann ja nichts dafür das du ein Spätentwickler bist.


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nichts dafür das du ein Spätentwickler bist.


autsch da hab ich wohl ins schwarze getroffen... 

EDIT: dieses bild ist sowieso sicher schöner als deine pornos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> autsch da hab ich wohl ins schwarze getroffen... naja das bild das du gepostet hast wäre definitiv schöner


Wäre es, aber dann hätte ich wohl nen bann bekommen xD


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> autsch da hab ich wohl ins schwarze getroffen... *naja das bild das du gepostet hast wäre definitiv schöner*



und das weißt du woher?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hacker007 (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nichts dafür das du ein Spätentwickler bist.




Kannst du mir die Seite mal PM ^^ hat sicher auch Bilder für die Auflösung 1680x1050..... aber die titi Seite *hust* weil ich finde keine guten bilder.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir die Seite mal PM ^^ hat sicher auch Bilder für die Auflösung 1680x1050..... aber die titi Seite *hust* weil ich finde keine guten bilder.


such halt 2 mins bei google...


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wäre es, aber dann hätte ich wohl nen bann bekommen xD



lol ich meine das das du gepostet hast nich das pornobild...


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

Razyl mein freund^^ du hast PN^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> und das weißt du woher??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol du hasts auch net gecheckt... hab ich so undeutlich geschrieben? soll ichs editieren? das bild DAS ER GEPOSTET HAT NICH DAS PORNOBILD


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

ach is nich wahr

du ei das meinte ich doch woher willst du den bitte wissen das das von ihm gepostete bild schöner sei als sein normales pic

also wenn man schon meckern will sollte man sich die posts auch richtig durchlesen


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> lol du hasts auch net gecheckt... hab ich so undeutlich geschrieben? soll ichs editieren? das bild DAS ER GEPOSTET HAT NICH DAS PORNOBILD


Weißt du, das andere Bild was vorher drauf war war besser^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

so habs editiert^^ so solltens alle verstehen sogar die dummen unter uns XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. November 2008)

Alles nur versauter Scheißkram hier und versaute Scheißköppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko? haste meine links gesehn?=


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weißt du, das andere Bild was vorher drauf war war besser^^


ja hattest dabei ja auch mehrfach täglich grosse glückshormonausschüttungen


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Alles nur versauter Scheißkram hier und versaute Scheißköppe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


'alles' bezieht dich mit ein^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Tryko? haste meine links gesehn?=



welche?


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> welche?



2 youtube links mit liedern^^ auf der vorherigen seite

du bist einfach zu langsam^^


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

ich mach mich hier mal wech so en kleiner vollhonk regt mich grad tierisch auf^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss mal ne runde ballern gehen..man liest sich die tage^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

ah die 2 lieder... nur das das ich momentan noch hören muss scheint nicht so schlecht zu sein das andere is meiner meinung nach zu wenig synthetisch und ncih mein geschmack


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ich mach mich hier mal wech so en kleiner vollhonk regt mich grad tierisch auf^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hf und lass dich doch net von so nem kleinen zürcher ärgern^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ja hattest dabei ja auch mehrfach täglich grosse glückshormonausschüttungen


Joa genau. Da ich lieber sowas angucke als meine Freundin...


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> 2 youtube links mit liedern^^ auf der vorherigen seite
> 
> du bist einfach zu langsam^^



ja ich arbeite denk noch an der geschichtspräsentation über china! muss die beka**** ppp machen


----------



## hacker007 (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> such halt 2 mins bei google...




hab ich gerade BITTE AN ALLE KINDER MACHT DEN BROWSER NUN AUS DANKE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ah die 2 lieder... nur das das ich momentan noch hören muss scheint nicht so schlecht zu sein das andere is meiner meinung nach zu wenig synthetisch und ncih mein geschmack



wtf? das is ja das geile an flesh field das die ncoh normale instrumente dabei ham^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hf und lass dich doch net von so nem kleinen zürcher ärgern^^


hdf... und ich dachte du wärst normal...



Razyl schrieb:


> Joa genau. Da ich lieber sowas angucke als meine Freundin...


sicher! von dir würd ich sowas erwarten


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> hab ich gerade BITTE AN ALLE KINDER MACHT DEN BROWSER NUN AUS DANKE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wiso kids browser aus? da sieht man ja nix...


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso kids browser aus? da sieht man ja nix...


echt ma^^


----------



## hacker007 (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso kids browser aus? da sieht man ja nix...




doch man Sieht den Bauch!  XD


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

das soll n porno sein? ey was habt ihr? lol! ich lass mich doch nich von sowas erregen... naja ihr seid mir ja komische dass Razyl spass an sowas hat...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> sicher! von dir würd ich sowas erwarten


Dann kennste mich schlecht, naja was erwarte ich von dir schon...


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> hdf... und ich dachte du wärst normal...
> 
> 
> sicher! von dir würd ich sowas erwarten



ich bin net normal und stolz drauf! und hab nur gesacht er soll sich net von dir ärgern lassn^^


und wenn du razyl nur n bisserl kenen würdest würdeste sowas net sagn


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> das soll n porno sein? ey was habt ihr? lol! ich lass mich doch nich von sowas erregen... naja ihr seid mir ja komische dass Razyl spass an sowas hat...


Genau, da das auch mein Pic war ist kla ne? Geh lieber schlafen...


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> doch man Sieht den Bauch!  XD


WELTUNTERGANG! SCHNELL, HOLT DEN BANNHAMMER!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl^^ ok dann schreib ma wie du bist damit ich dich besser kennenlerne^^ dann denk ich ja vlt. viel besser von dir?^^ ausserdem: merkt niemand von euch dass ich hier meisstens nur jokes mache? oder füge ich zu wenig smilies ein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Razyl^^ ok dann schreib ma wie du bist damit ich dich besser kennenlerne^^ dann denk ich ja vlt. viel besser von dir?^^ ausserdem: merkt niemand von euch dass ich hier meisstens nur jokes mache? oder füge ich zu wenig smilies ein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ironie ist eine kunst, die auch ohne smileys ihre wirkung nicht verfehlen sollte...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Razyl^^ ok dann schreib ma wie du bist damit ich dich besser kennenlerne^^ dann denk ich ja vlt. viel besser von dir?^^ ausserdem: merkt niemand von euch dass ich hier meisstens nur jokes mache? oder füge ich zu wenig smilies ein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso sollte ich? 
Ich brauch mir keine Bilder anzusehen um zu hoffen irgendwann sowas abzubekommen


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ironie ist eine kunst, die auch ohne smileys ihre wirkung nicht verfehlen sollte...


ja das versuche ich ja und für mich verfeht sie ihre wirkung nicht aber anscheinend wirke ich noch immer zu ernst? wie kann ich dass denn beheben?


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ironie ist eine kunst, die auch ohne smileys ihre wirkung nicht verfehlen sollte...



Ironie, sowie Sarkasmus sind Sprachen die 99% der Menscheit nicht können...


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ja das versuche ich ja und für mich verfeht sie ihre wirkung nicht


für sich selbst ist das ja auch net schwer... xD


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Wie genial, der rote Kreis wird größer seit 3h kaum ein Wort über Privatleben xD, es gibt doch noch einen gott


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

argh jetzt verbringe ich auch noch abende mit nicht so sinnvollem rumgespamme nur um meine langeweile zu unterdrücken... wie tief kann ich noch sinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja mit euch machts riesen spass aber anscheinend sollt ich doch mal langsam wieder mit wow anfangen^^ NEIN, ich bin KEIN suchti, bloss wenn meine freunde mal zu faul sind was zu machen und ich schon alles an south park etc. geguckt und alles an armorgames.com etc. durchgespielt habe wird mir logischerweise langweilig und da hilft nur ne beschäftigung wie wow^^ ... oder lernen und mal ha machen, naja das würde ich keinen tag durchhalten habs schon oft versucht, jedesmal sofort gescheitert^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> argh jetzt verbringe ich auch noch abende mit nicht so sinnvollem rumgespamme nur um meine langeweile zu unterdrücken... wie tief kann ich noch sinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was machen deine Freunde denn sonst so?


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> für sich selbst ist das ja auch net schwer... xD


ja kA warum ihrs nicht versteht^^ gebt mir n paar tipps... naja schriftlich is s auch immer undeutlicher da man die frequenz (tonhöhe) nicht nutzen kann



Razyl schrieb:


> Wie genial, der rote Kreis wird größer seit 3h kaum ein Wort über Privatleben xD, es gibt doch noch einen gott


doch, aber natürlich nur über meins! ...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> doch, aber natürlich nur über meins! ...


Naja dafür net aber um meins und das zählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie genial, der rote Kreis wird größer seit 3h kaum ein Wort über Privatleben xD, es gibt doch noch einen gott




na so vorderste es ja geerade zu heraus^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was machen deine Freunde denn sonst so?


kA, zoggen, glotzen, sport, strebern, einer is jetzt übers wochenende mit seiner familie weg in deutschland^^ naja kA was die machen... ok ich fresse auch lieber vor der glotze als jetzt draussen in der kälte zu stehen... (fressen: weissbrot (4cm scheiben, brot is Aufbackzopf) mit 0.3 cm butter 0.5 cm maio und 0.8 cm schinken/feine schweizer chips/obst (ja sogar obst!)/schokojogurt,-creme etc. etc. etc.^^ ich bin n allesfresser... feine kombination ist schokolade mit käse und ner banane^^)


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na so vorderste es ja geerade zu heraus^^


vll will ers einfach.
er animiert uns, darüber zu reden, wobei er am ende wieder sagt, wir würden ja nur darüber reden...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na so vorderste es ja geerade zu heraus^^


Ja denkste was ich vorhab? ich brauch noch paar posts bis zu 3k Grenze^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> kA, zoggen, glotzen, sport, strebern, einer is jetzt übers wochenende mit seiner familie weg in deutschland^^ naja kA was die machen... ok ich fresse auch lieber vor der glotze als jetzt draussen in der kälte zu stehen... (fressen: weissbrot (4cm scheiben, brot is Aufbackzopf) mit 0.3 cm butter 0.5 cm maio und 0.8 cm schinken/feine schweizer chips/obst (ja sogar obst!)/schokojogurt,-creme etc. etc. etc.^^ ich bin n allesfresser... feine kombination ist schokolade mit käse und ner banane^^)


Kein Saufen? Nicht irgendwo mal was draußen unternehmen? alta....


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja dafür net aber um meins und das zählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


asso ego... naja ich würd das selbe denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Manoroth schrieb:


> na so vorderste es ja geerade zu heraus^^


auch mein erster gedanke^^

ps: hattet ihr auch einen riesen forumerror? bei mir ging nix mehr^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kein Saufen? Nicht irgendwo mal was draußen unternehmen? alta....



genau meine gedanken^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ps: hattet ihr auch einen riesen forumerror? bei mir ging nix mehr^^


Ja hatten wir, was machen die nur hier :/ das nervt in letzter Zeit


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kein Saufen? Nicht irgendwo mal was draußen unternehmen? alta....


saufen erst recht nich und warum ich draussen net bin hab ich begründet... nich dass ich kalt hätte wär einfach ncih so angenehm bei diesem wetter und wie soll ich alleine was draussen unternehmen? alta...


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

dafür geht jetzt nach dem error alles viel besser, keine 30 secs mehr laden um antworten zu können


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> saufen erst recht nich und warum ich draussen net bin hab ich begründet... nich dass ich kalt hätte wär einfach ncih so angenehm bei diesem wetter und wie soll ich alleine was draussen unternehmen? alta...


Wieso kein saufen o.O
Ja klar, überred deine freunde einmal durch die straßen zu ziehen und so kalt isses net^^


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso kein saufen o.O
> Ja klar, überred deine freunde einmal durch die straßen zu ziehen und so kalt isses net^^



wohnste hier? meinste die wollen bei -5° raus? naja nachmittags is s n bisschen wärmer... und saufen haben wir schon gestern geklährt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

also kein saufen ok das versteh ich ncoh... aba net nach drausn bei dem wetter? war erst letzhin bei minus 3 grad im wald grilliern mit freunden


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> wohnste hier? meinste die wollen bei -5° raus? naja nachmittags is s n bisschen wärmer... und saufen haben wir schon gestern geklährt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was ist an Saufen schlimm? Bissel durch die straßen ziehen, vllt mal durch den Alk bissel rumgrölen, das ist genial. Mal was anderes als nur reden etc.^^


3000. Post!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

pennt ihr langsam ein oder warum schreibt ihr fast nix mehr? ich drücke mehrfach f5 arbeite an der geschichtspräsentationsppp und noch immer nix neues


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also kein saufen ok das versteh ich ncoh... aba net nach drausn bei dem wetter? war erst letzhin bei minus 3 grad im wald grilliern mit freunden


pennergrill!


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist an Saufen schlimm? Bissel durch die straßen ziehen, vllt mal durch den Alk bissel rumgrölen, das ist genial. Mal was anderes als nur reden etc.^^



Das ist nicht genial, das ist peinlich...
Kein wunder das unser Land so abscheißt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Ah jetzt schreibt ihr ja endlich wieder...



Manoroth schrieb:


> also kein saufen ok das versteh ich ncoh... aba net nach drausn bei dem wetter? war erst letzhin bei minus 3 grad im wald grilliern mit freunden


meine sind halt zu faul für sowas^^ 



Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist an Saufen schlimm? Bissel durch die straßen ziehen, vllt mal durch den Alk bissel rumgrölen, das ist genial. Mal was anderes als nur reden etc.^^
> 
> 
> 3000. Post!!!!!!!!!!



du kappiests nie...


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist an Saufen schlimm? Bissel durch die straßen ziehen, vllt mal durch den Alk bissel rumgrölen, das ist genial. Mal was anderes als nur reden etc.^^
> 
> 
> 3000. Post!!!!!!!!!!



100% sign^^ und gz zum 3k post^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist nicht genial, das ist peinlich...
> Kein wunder das unser Land so abscheißt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was ist daran peinlich? o.O
Was willst du denn sonst in diesen sch*** land machen?


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist nicht genial, das ist peinlich...
> Kein wunder das unser Land so abscheißt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DEINE KOMMENTARE SIND IMMER GEIL (und immer meiner meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) is richtig toll^^ more more more^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> du kappiests nie...


Nein, weil es irgendwie komisch ist. mit 14 waren rund 90% aus meiner klasse schon voll xD


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> diesem sch*** land



aha! siehste^^ schweiz is viel besser^^ wo wohnst du eig?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist daran peinlich? o.O
> Was willst du denn sonst in diesen sch*** land machen?



Wenn's dir net passt, hau ab gibt genug tolle Länder!
Und was daran peinlich ist? Grölen an sich ist peinlich aber dann auch noch unter Alkoholeinfluss und dann noch von so einem Grünspann wie dir? Da wundert es mich kein bisschen mehr warum so viele keinen Job haben und trotzdem Ingnieure oder ähnliche hohe Jobs keine Leute kriegen, wenn sich die Zukünftigen Arbeiter lieber die Birne wegsaufen und gröhlend durch die Orte ziehen...

Und Razyl, nur weil ein paar Leute das auch machen muss man das nicht nachmachen... du springst doch auch net von der Brücke nur weil 20 andere Leute das auch tun oder? UNd mit 14/15 schon regelmäßig voll sein, zeugt nicht gerade von einem überagenden und guten Charakter... es ist einfach absolut Asozial...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> aha! siehste^^ schweiz is viel besser^^ wo wohnst du eig?^^


Hab ich jemals irgendwo behauptet das deutschland nicht scheiße ist? hmm
Und schweiz ist auch scheiße


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, weil es irgendwie komisch ist. mit 14 waren rund 90% aus meiner klasse schon voll xD



das taucht regelmässig in den nachrichten etc. auf und es wird immer NEGATIV beschrieben^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn's dir net passt, hau ab gibt genug tolle Länder!
> Und was daran peinlich ist? Grölen an sich ist peinlich aber dann auch noch unter Alkoholeinfluss und dann noch von so einem Grünspann wie dir? Da wundert es mich kein bisschen mehr warum so viele keinen Job haben und trotzdem Ingnieure oder ähnliche hohe Jobs keine Leute kriegen, wenn sich die Zukünftigen Arbeiter lieber die Birne wegsaufen und gröhlend durch die Orte ziehen...


Weißt du, ich bin trotz des allen immer noch gut in der Schule. Und schaust du dich mal um in Deutschland? Das siehst du an jeder Straßen ecke. Und was gehen mich Ingineure an? So was will ich gar nicht werden.


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> das taucht regelmässig in den nachrichten etc. auf und es wird immer NEGATIV beschrieben^^


genauso wie regelmäßig Spiele zur Verantwortung gezogen werden... meine fresse, sie schreiben darüber aber dagegen was tun? Pff das interessiert denen doch net...


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

ich schreibs gerne nochma: pro vollrausch sterben 14-15 mio gehirnzellen unwiderruflich ab^^
nur so nebenbei... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weißt du, ich bin trotz des allen immer noch gut in der Schule. Und schaust du dich mal um in Deutschland? Das siehst du an jeder Straßen ecke. Und was gehen mich Ingineure an? So was will ich gar nicht werden.



Was denn dann? Ticketabreißer im Kino? Klogeldeinsammler?
Und das du gut in der Schule ist glaube ich dir nur bedingt... im Gegensatz zu deinen stets volltrunkenen Kameraden magst du gut aussehen aber im Vergleich wirst du gnadenlos abscheißen...


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn's dir net passt, hau ab gibt genug tolle Länder!
> Und was daran peinlich ist? Grölen an sich ist peinlich aber dann auch noch unter Alkoholeinfluss und dann noch von so einem Grünspann wie dir? Da wundert es mich kein bisschen mehr warum so viele keinen Job haben und trotzdem Ingnieure oder ähnliche hohe Jobs keine Leute kriegen, wenn sich die Zukünftigen Arbeiter lieber die Birne wegsaufen und gröhlend durch die Orte ziehen...
> 
> Und Razyl, nur weil ein paar Leute das auch machen muss man das nicht nachmachen... du springst doch auch net von der Brücke nur weil 20 andere Leute das auch tun oder? UNd mit 14/15 schon regelmäßig voll sein, zeugt nicht gerade von einem überagenden und guten Charakter... es ist einfach absolut Asozial...


wieder schaffst dus mich glücklich zu machen^^ bei dir is s nie gespamme^^ vorbildlich



Razyl schrieb:


> Und schweiz ist scheiße


so jetzt haste s mit mir versaut... irgendwann bist du eines der 15'000 imigranten die jährlich von deutschland in den kanton zürich einwandern... darum bin ich so stark rechts extrem


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Was denn dann? Ticketabreißer im Kino? Klogeldeinsammler?


Hab ich das gesagt? Ich hab da ein bissel andere Pläne.
Und was das ist , dürfte dich ja am allerwenigsten interessieren. 
Aber naja was erwartet man halt....

"Und das du gut in der Schule ist glaube ich dir nur bedingt... im Gegensatz zu deinen stets volltrunkenen Kameraden magst du gut aussehen aber im Vergleich wirst du gnadenlos abscheißen..."
Joa genau, mit einen durchschnitt auf den endjahreszeugnis vom vorigen Schuljahr mit 1,8 bin ich auch total mies, ist klar ne? 

@ Trykos: 
Weißt du, ich will gar nicht in die Schweiz. 
Und ich hasse leute die rechtsorientiert sind, und das haben schon manche erfahren


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich schreibs gerne nochma: pro vollrausch sterben 14-15 mio gehirnzellen unwiderruflich ab^^
> nur so nebenbei...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt^^ ich hab absichtlich für euch mit 1-10mio untertrieben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja sauf dich jeden tag voll und das 10 jahre dann versuch mal an nen job ranzukommen, dann bist du eins von wieviel % arbeitslosen, Razyl??? naja ich kenne nur die 2.5-3% aus der schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich das gesagt? Ich hab da ein bissel andere Pläne.
> Und was das ist , dürfte dich ja am allerwenigsten interessieren.
> Aber naja was erwartet man halt....



Richtig, was will man denn sonst von einem Alkoholiker erwarten, als das er in seinem Suff so endet...


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> stimmt^^ ich hab absichtlich für euch mit 1-10mio untertrieben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das hat ma sowas von gar net mit arbeitslos zu tun-.- n freund von mir säuft sich jede woche die birne zu und hat n job etc-.-

red in 10 jahren ncohma über solche sachn wenn dua cuh n bisserl ne ahnung hast


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Was denn dann? Ticketabreißer im Kino? Klogeldeinsammler?
> Und das du gut in der Schule ist glaube ich dir nur bedingt... im Gegensatz zu deinen stets volltrunkenen Kameraden magst du gut aussehen aber im Vergleich wirst du gnadenlos abscheißen...


so langsam vergöttere ich dich - ich sollt vlt. auch mal anfangen nur noch kluge kommentare von mir zu geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja schaffen könnts ich sicher aber meine kindische seite is unbesiegbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Richtig, was will man denn sonst von einem Alkoholiker erwarten, als das er in seinem Suff so endet...



das hat ma gar nix mit nem alki zu tun... red weiter wenn du nachgedacht hast was du laberst danke


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Richtig, was will man denn sonst von einem Alkoholiker erwarten, als das er in seinem Suff so endet...


sehr hart.
du diffarmierst ihn gleich als alkoholiker, dabei weisst du nicht grad viel über ihn.
und es ist doch so leicht, mit extremen um sich zu werfen.
und bevor du nicht weisst, wie sich sein leben noch ändert, ob er dem alk abschwört, ob es irgendeinen starken wendepunkt gibt, würde ich das nicht so lapidar sagen...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Richtig, was will man denn sonst von einem Alkoholiker erwarten, als das er in seinem Suff so endet...


Genau selor. 
Sorry das sowas für dich vllt nicht früher drinne war...
Es gibt genug Leute, ich kenne eine menge, die früher oder z.t heute sich noch betrinken an Wochenenden und nen guten Job haben, vllt kannst du das nicht in deiner Lehrerausbildung


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das hat ma sowas von gar net mit arbeitslos zu tun-.- n freund von mir säuft sich jede woche die birne zu und hat n job etc-.-
> 
> red in 10 jahren ncohma über solche sachn wenn dua cuh n bisserl ne ahnung hast


jo weiss schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is ja gut^^ ich weiss warum es wieviele arbeitslose gibt ich wollt das halt nur als grund verwenden^^ aber es stimmt dass alkoholiker durchschnittlich viel öfters arbeits und obdachlos sind, is nun mal ne tatsache


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. November 2008)

Jemand der regelmäßig fast bis zum "Gröhl"stand trinkt und dies dann auch noch in glorifizierender Weise darstellt und damit versucht andere dazu zu verführen ist für mich schon längst ein Alkoholiker... es beginnt nicht erst mit der Körperlichen Abhängigkeit... es fängt schon in der Psyche an...


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> jo weiss schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aba du weiss schon wie man alki definiert oder? wenn razyl so alel 3 wochn ma dicht is is er noch lange kein alki. er ist ev n bisserl gefärdet einer zu werdn aba n alki isser damit noch alnge net. dann wärn ca 90% der jugendlichen zwischen 15 und 20 in der schweiz alkis.


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau selor.
> Sorry das sowas für dich vllt nicht früher drinne war...
> Es gibt genug Leute, ich kenne eine menge, die früher oder z.t heute sich noch betrinken an Wochenenden und nen guten Job haben, vllt kannst du das nicht in deiner Lehrerausbildung


was is n jetzt los?!? gibts jetzt n grösseren konflikt?!? da darf sogar ich behaupten dass das unreif wirkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und du must nix behaupten, er wirkt viiiiiel klüger und reifer als du...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Jemand der regelmäßig fast bis zur Besinnungslosigkeit trinkt und dies dann auch noch in glorifizierender Weise darstellt und damit versucht andere dazu zu verführen ist für mich schon längst ein Alkoholiker... es beginnt nicht erst mit der Körperlichen Abhängigkeit... es fängt schon in der Psyche an...


Bis zur Besinnungslosigkeit xD 
Der bringer des Abends....
Weißt du das das maximal 1 mal in 2 monaten vorkommt das ich vllt besoffen bin? Derzeit ist auch hier net viel los, und das ichen Alki bin *lachen*


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aba du weiss schon wie man alki definiert oder? wenn razyl so alel 3 wochn ma dicht is is er noch lange kein alki. er ist ev n bisserl gefärdet einer zu werdn aba n alki isser damit noch alnge net. dann wärn ca 90% der jugendlichen zwischen 15 und 20 in der schweiz alkis.


Ich sage dazu nur:



Selor schrieb:


> Jemand der regelmäßig fast bis zum "Gröhl"stand trinkt und dies dann auch noch in glorifizierender Weise darstellt und damit versucht andere dazu zu verführen ist für mich schon längst ein Alkoholiker... es beginnt nicht erst mit der Körperlichen Abhängigkeit... es fängt schon in der Psyche an...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Jemand der regelmäßig fast bis zum "Gröhl"stand trinkt und dies dann auch noch in glorifizierender Weise darstellt und damit versucht andere dazu zu verführen ist für mich schon längst ein Alkoholiker... es beginnt nicht erst mit der Körperlichen Abhängigkeit... es fängt schon in der Psyche an...



mir machts auch spass zu saufn aber cih saufe nur mit freunden (ok ab und an auch ma n bisserl was wenn cih gerade lust drauf habe aba das so gut wie nie) . und bin auch so jeden monat bis alle 3 wochn ma richtig breit.

aber wegen dem bin cih noch längst kein alki da ich auch ma längere pausen amche ohne irgendwelche entzugserscheinungen zu haben oder dauernd an den alk denken zu müssn


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Jemand der regelmäßig fast bis zum "Gröhl"stand trinkt und dies dann auch noch in glorifizierender Weise darstellt und damit versucht andere dazu zu verführen ist für mich schon längst ein Alkoholiker... es beginnt nicht erst mit der Körperlichen Abhängigkeit... es fängt schon in der Psyche an...


für mich ist razyl definitiv nicht psychisch von alkohol abhängig.
der "gröhl" stand wurde von ihm nur beschrieben, als ein belustigender zeitvertreib, die promille zahl, um diesen zu erreichen, und fast besinnungslos zu sein hat er nicht wirklich in den vordergrund gehoben.
und da trykor schon gestern sagte, er machts nicht, wieso sollte es heute anders sein? wirklich "animieren" hätte er ihn bestimmt nicht können.


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bis zur Besinnungslosigkeit xD
> Der bringer des Abends....
> Weißt du das das maximal 1 mal in 2 monaten vorkommt das ich vllt besoffen bin? Derzeit ist auch hier net viel los, und das ichen Alki bin *lachen*


Ja vielleicht stimmt das, vielleicht bist du n total netter kerl vlt. denk ich total falsch von dir aber nur vlt... 
Momentan wirkst du so als ob du nur trinkst um cool zu wirken um aufmerksamkeit zu erregen, das motiv der meissten drogenkonsumierenden (raucher und trinker, egal wie wenig hauptsache regelmässig sind da inbegriffen)... Wenn das tatsächlich stimmen sollte tust du mir leid, damit will ich dich NICHT verletzen, erhlich nicht, da habe ich wirklich mitleid und wünsche dir eine möglichst gute zukunft...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mir machts auch spass zu saufn aber cih saufe nur mit freunden (ok ab und an auch ma n bisserl was wenn cih gerade lust drauf habe aba das so gut wie nie) . und bin auch so jeden monat bis alle 3 wochn ma richtig breit.
> 
> aber wegen dem bin cih noch längst kein alki da ich auch ma längere pausen amche ohne irgendwelche entzugserscheinungen zu haben oder dauernd an den alk denken zu müssn


/sign
Ich kann auch locker nen ganzes Jahr ohne Alk leben und habe damit null prob. Ich saufe auch nur mit Klassenkameraden bzw mit welchen aus der Paralellklasse und mehr ist da auch nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> der "gröhl" stand wurde von ihm nur beschrieben, als ein belustigender zeitvertreib



Und genau da ist schon wieder das erste Problem:

"Das macht nur Spaß, komm sauf dir auch das Hirn weg, da hast du wenigstens Spaß im Leben alles andere ist doch langweilig und vollkommen unnormal!"

Regelmäßiger Alkoholkonsum ist unnormal, das oft genug zu tun um mal "Spaß" zu haben im Leben ist einfach nur bescheuert...


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wirklich "animieren" hätte er ihn bestimmt nicht können.


er hats aber versucht und mich damit generft, als ob ich deswegen uncool und n kleines kiddie wäre... ich hätte ja auch zu den menschen gehören können die ne schwache psyche haben und hätte dann angefangen zu trinken und damit vlt. sogar mein leben zerstört... dass ich gegen sowas relativ immun bin ist nicht selbstverständlich, aber du hast recht


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Ja vielleicht stimmt das, vielleicht bist du n total netter kerl vlt. denk ich total falsch von dir aber nur vlt...
> Momentan wirkst du so als ob du nur trinkst um cool zu wirken um aufmerksamkeit zu erregen, das motiv der meissten drogenkonsumierenden (raucher und trinker, egal wie wenig hauptsache regelmässig sind da inbegriffen)... Wenn das tatsächlich stimmen sollte tust du mir leid, damit will ich dich NICHT verletzen, erhlich nicht, da habe ich wirklich mitleid und wünsche dir eine möglichst gute zukunft...


Um Cool zu sein? Lol? 
Ich trinke weil es manchmal lustig ist. Besser als zuhause zu sitzen und nichts zu tun, lieber mit freunden abhängen. 
Und genau unsere Raucher in der Klasse tun das um cool zu sein, vielleicht tun das kleine kiddys die aber nicht, die haben irgendwann damit angefangen weil sie auf den Geschmack gekommen sind mehr acuh nicht. Und ic kenne einige dieser Leute sehr gut


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Und genau da ist schon wieder das erste Problem:
> 
> "Das macht nur Spaß, komm sauf dir auch das Hirn weg, da hast du wenigstens Spaß im Leben alles andere ist doch langweilig und vollkommen unnormal!"
> 
> Regelmäßiger Alkoholkonsum ist unnormal, das oft genug zu tun um mal "Spaß" zu haben im Leben ist einfach nur bescheuert...


du machst schon wieder ein extrem drauß.
gröhlen /= hirn wegsaufen.
und durch alk wird nunmal manches lustiger.
aber mir ist das egal, hier sind so festgefahrene meinungen, dass leute, die gelegentlich einen heben, als alkis herabgestuft werden, tryko dir in den hintern kriecht, und du den standpunkt von ab und zu trinken (nicht wegballern bis zum delirium) geht klar... verteufelst


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Und genau da ist schon wieder das erste Problem:
> 
> "Das macht nur Spaß, komm sauf dir auch das Hirn weg, da hast du wenigstens Spaß im Leben alles andere ist doch langweilig und vollkommen unnormal!"
> 
> Regelmäßiger Alkoholkonsum ist unnormal, das oft genug zu tun um mal "Spaß" zu haben im Leben ist einfach nur bescheuert...



der abend is einfach lustiger wenn alle n bisserl was intus ham. und ausserdem schmeckt das auch echt gut. zum beispiel met. das trinkt KEINER nur um sich vollaufn zu lassn sondern das trinkt man und geniessts dabei.  und ich persönlich hab noch nie was getrunken was mir net geschmeckt hat nur um drauf zu sein!


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> er hats aber versucht und mich damit generft, als ob ich deswegen uncool und n kleines kiddie wäre... ich hätte ja auch zu den menschen gehören können die ne schwache psyche haben und hätte dann angefangen zu trinken und damit vlt. sogar mein leben zerstört... dass ich gegen sowas relativ immun bin ist nicht selbstverständlich, aber du hast recht


Ich habe dich nie animiert? ich habe jediglich nur gefragt, und was ihr sonst so treibt.
@ Selor: langsam wirst du hier lächerlich...
Ich sauf mir weder das Hirn weg, noch was anderes. Und weißt du wann ich das letzte mal weg war? vor knapp 3 monaten und seitdem kaum was wieder an alkohol. Und das kann von miraus für immer so sein hab ich kein problem damit.


----------



## Manoroth (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> er hats aber versucht und mich damit generft, als ob ich deswegen uncool und n kleines kiddie wäre... ich hätte ja auch zu den menschen gehören können die ne schwache psyche haben und hätte dann angefangen zu trinken und damit vlt. sogar mein leben zerstört... dass ich gegen sowas relativ immun bin ist nicht selbstverständlich, aber du hast recht



also wenn du wegen ma was trinken dein leben zerstörst... das is ne kunst die wohl niemand auf dem planeten beherscht. und wenn du wegen so ner aussage von einem kerl in nem forum zum alki wirst dann biste so bescheuert das es eh keinen unterschied mehr macht


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Und genau da ist schon wieder das erste Problem:
> 
> "Das macht nur Spaß, komm sauf dir auch das Hirn weg, da hast du wenigstens Spaß im Leben alles andere ist doch langweilig und vollkommen unnormal!"
> 
> Regelmäßiger Alkoholkonsum ist unnormal, das oft genug zu tun um mal "Spaß" zu haben im Leben ist einfach nur bescheuert...


Die Menschheit ist ohnehin total bescheuert, es gibt viele Tatsachen, die viel viel viel viel viel viel viel ... viel viel bescheuerter sind, das ist leider auch eine Tatsache... 

Und jetzt beenden wir mal dieses Tema, bevor es ausartet! Alle können denken, was sie wollen! Die, die gegen das Saufen sind, können mit dem Gedanken aufhören, dass die Saufer selber schuld sind, und die Saufer können mit dem gedanken aufhören, dass sie das nur gelegentlich zum Spass machen, da das Leben ohnehin viel zu wenig Spass enthält, und damit schluss

REDEN WIR ÜBER AMIS ;-)


----------



## Saytan (29. November 2008)

moin


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> moin


moin saytan.

@ Trykos: Du würdest doch auch am liebsten Leute "animieren" das sie anders über die Schweiz denken weil sie vllt. in deinen Augen das beste Lande der welt ist, aber das geht ein bisschen weit nach rechts. Und sowas gabs schon in Italien, Deutschland etc. und man hat gesehen wohin das führt.


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Du kommst total unpassend... Am liebsten das schöne weisse Kreuz im roten Hintergrund rechts oben anklicken...


----------



## Crackmack (30. November 2008)

N`abend o.O was geht n hier ab


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> moin



jutn abend^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`abend o.O was geht n hier ab


Ach nur ein Anti-Alkoholiker und nen rechtsorientierter 14-jähriger.


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Du kommst total unpassend... Am liebsten das schöne weisse Kreuz im roten Hintergrund rechts oben anklicken...



wen meinste den damit wider?


----------



## Crackmack (30. November 2008)

Tryko? heute 155 beiträge geschrieben? o.O


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach nur ein Anti-Alkoholiker und nen rechtsorientierter 14-jähriger.



hast den möchtegern lehrer vergessn der auch was gegen spass hat


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> moin saytan.
> 
> @ Trykos: Du würdest doch auch am liebsten Leute "animieren" das sie anders über die Schweiz denken weil sie vllt. in deinen Augen das beste Lande der welt ist, aber das geht ein bisschen weit nach rechts. Und sowas gabs schon in Italien, Deutschland etc. und man hat gesehen wohin das führt.


lol du kappierst echt nix, du tust mir echt leid, mit jedem kommentar mehr... naja langsam wird das sogar für mich zu unreif, ich hau mal ab, habe keine lust mehr darauf... Hoffendlich läufts heute abend besser, denn sonst habe ich den falschen Thread erwischt... 

Naja, gn8  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schlaft gut bis heute abend ;-)

so long, Tryko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hast den möchtegern lehrer vergessn der auch was gegen spass hat


mit Anti-alkoholiker war auf Selor bezogen.
Aber naja ist typisch Lehrer ...


----------



## Saytan (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn abend^^


tach


----------



## hacker007 (30. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> tach


gn8


----------



## Saytan (30. November 2008)

wo rechstorientierter ?darf ich einprügeln?


----------



## Crackmack (30. November 2008)

Das höhrt sich nach streit an o.O bin wieder weg


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Tryko? heute 155 beiträge geschrieben? o.O



Echt?^^ liegt noch an gestern, war ja bis um 1:49 oder so hier... heute abend warens bloss um die 100

so jetzt bin ich endgültig weg^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wo rechstorientierter ?darf ich einprügeln?


Siehe Tryko, der hat sich schon 2-3 mal zum rechtssein bekannt.


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Siehe Tryko, der hat sich schon 2-3 mal zum rechtssein bekannt.


Nein, ich bleibe noch ganz kurz, interessiert mich was ihr jetzt macht...


----------



## Saytan (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Siehe Tryko, der hat sich schon 2-3 mal zum rechtssein bekannt.


was sagt der so?

ey tryko,ich bin kanacke^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

mag auch keine rechten. und nazis erst recht net


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mag auch keine rechten. und nazis erst recht net


/sign


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Nein, ich bleibe noch ganz kurz, interessiert mich was ihr jetzt macht...



hey post ma n bild übrigens

ham alle schwärmer gemacht


----------



## Crackmack (30. November 2008)

Saytan auch?^^

mano deins hab ich auch nich gesehen o.O


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Saytan auch?^^



jup hat er^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

So da wir ja nun Langsam unter uns sind, können wir wieder uns normalen themen zuwenden :/


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

dann such-.-

hab schon lange eins gepostet


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> So da wir ja nun Langsam unter uns sind, können wir wieder uns normalen themen zuwenden :/



jawohl. was haste heute so gemacht?^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jawohl. was haste heute so gemacht?^^


Heute? noch net viel, in 11 min geht wenig zu machen


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

So, irgendein undefiniertes Bild also? Da: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja muss zugeben, das ist ein sehr simples und stark vereinfachtes Modell, naja wenigstens versteht ihrs so (leichter).


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

wir wolln foto von dir-.-


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Naja muss zugeben, das ist ein sehr simples und stark vereinfachtes Modell, naja wenigstens versteht ihrs so (leichter).


Naja ich frag mich eh grad wer eher seine zukunft verbaut? Ein rechtsorientierter oder einer der alle paar wochen/monate mal was trinkt hmmm


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heute? noch net viel, in 11 min geht wenig zu machen


hast du ne ahnung^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hast du ne ahnung^^


Jaja besenkammer ftw, wir sind hier alle Boris Becker xD


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jaja besenkammer ftw, wir sind hier alle Boris Becker xD



das wöre etwas ja^^ aba besenkammern... die sind doch furchtbar eng.. da amcht das kein spass^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das wöre etwas ja^^ aba besenkammern... die sind doch furchtbar eng.. da amcht das kein spass^^


Pah ein Becker hat auch net rumgenölt und siehe da sogar ein Kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pah ein Becker hat auch net rumgenölt und siehe da sogar ein Kind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wtf? will noch kein kind.. das hat noch zeit^^


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja ich frag mich eh grad wer eher seine zukunft verbaut? Ein rechtsorientierter oder einer der alle paar wochen/monate mal was trinkt hmmm


Komm nochmal in 30 Jahren damit, dann bin ich Multimillionär (hab schon jetzt Möglichkeiten durchdacht, wie ich das schaffen könnte) und du? Keine ahnung, was willst du denn werden? Naja, zumindest nicht Multimillionär...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, hat sich nicht gelohnt dass ich länger geblieben bin, mein Mitleid hat sich nur vergrössert, bye

EDIT: Sauf, soviel du willst, mir ist das doch total egal! Desto mehr desto besser eigendlich für mich...


----------



## Saytan (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wir wolln foto von dir-.-


willst foto von nem rechten?^^

ach übrigens heute nachem fitness an der dönerbude,ich chill da rum und was kommen da,glatzen und fressen döner loool


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pah ein Becker hat auch net rumgenölt und siehe da sogar ein Kind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja da siehstes.
11 mins spaß, und dann kommt in 9 mons die spaßbremse


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wtf? will noch kein kind.. das hat noch zeit^^


Ich will aber mal einen kleinmano sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ach übrigens heute nachem fitness an der dönerbude,ich chill da rum und was kommen da,glatzen und fressen döner loool


und? skinhead /= skinnazi


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Komm nochmal in 30 Jahren damit, dann bin ich Multimillionär (hab schon jetzt Möglichkeiten durchdacht, wie ich das schaffen könnte) und du? Keine ahnung, was willst du denn werden? Naja, zumindest nicht Multimillionär...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Rofl, eher landest du in der gosse, da wo alle rechten theoretisch hingehören. Und als Millionär führste auch kein tolles leben, aber naja was will ich erwarten von dir...

so wie es Tikume letztens ausdrückte 


> Manchmal glaube ich das Forum wurde erstellt um zu beweisen dass ein leben ohne Gehirn möglich ist.


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Komm nochmal in 30 Jahren damit, dann bin ich Multimillionär (hab schon jetzt Möglichkeiten durchdacht, wie ich das schaffen könnte) und du? Keine ahnung, was willst du denn werden? Naja, zumindest nicht Multimillionär...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



multimillionär und dafür kein spass im leben? gz

darum  beneide ich dich auf jedenfall net. lieber bescheiden leben aber dafür lustig und zufriedn


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> So, hat sich nicht gelohnt dass ich länger geblieben bin, mein Mitleid hat sich nur vergrössert, bye


selbstmitleid?


----------



## Saytan (30. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> und? skinhead /= skinnazi


nen skinhead läuft aber auch krass mit npd -tshirt in schwarz rum,stand mitte so npd dan unten so ne rote kringel linie(kp wie ichs beschreibne soll) ^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> willst foto von nem rechten?^^
> 
> ach übrigens heute nachem fitness an der dönerbude,ich chill da rum und was kommen da,glatzen und fressen döner loool



lass se doch is doch lecker^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nen skinhead läuft aber auch krass mit npd -tshirt in schwarz rum,stand mitte so npd dan unten so ne rote kringel linie(kp wie ichs beschreibne soll) ^^


ok, das natürlich nicht^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Warum net, erst alle vollnölen und dann Döner essen? Wenn sie es wollen xD


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

kaum sind die beiden spassbremsen wech ists wider friedlich im n8schwärmer^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kaum sind die beiden spassbremsen wech ists wider friedlich im n8schwärmer^^


Naja haste was anderes Erwartet? Das wir uns nun bekriegen? xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2008)

und ich bin erstmal weg, ne runde zocken^^
ich denke, ich komm nachher nochma^^
achja und razyl: du spamm0r wirst mich eh überholen wenn ich weg bin, daher schonma gz =P


----------



## Saytan (30. November 2008)

yes^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> und ich bin erstmal weg, ne runde zocken^^
> ich denke, ich komm nachher nochma^^
> achja und razyl: du spamm0r wirst mich eh überholen wenn ich weg bin, daher schonma gz =P


Hmm glaube ich nicht, wenn sich hier net ein thema findet^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

soo udn über was labern wa jetzt?^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> soo udn über was labern wa jetzt?^^


gute frage...
Ich kann nichts machen solange meine freundin noch arbeitet xD

Saytan hast du ein Thema xD?


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

http://anime-loads.org/anime-ovas-specials...ttemysanta.html

schaut euch den ma an ders soo geil^^


----------



## Saytan (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> gute frage...
> Ich kann nichts machen solange meine freundin noch arbeitet xD
> 
> Saytan hast du ein Thema xD?


nein leider nicht


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://anime-loads.org/anime-ovas-specials...ttemysanta.html
> 
> schaut euch den ma an ders soo geil^^


Rofl ^^ Voll verrückt xD


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rofl ^^ Voll verrückt xD



ich mag ihn^^ mal ne andere weihnachtsgeschichte^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich mag ihn^^ mal ne andere weihnachtsgeschichte^^


maln lustiger Anime xD


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> maln lustiger Anime xD


mom poste dir glecih n urkomische anime serie^^ bei der bin cih regelmässig vor lachn unterm pult gelandet^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

http://anime-loads.org/anime-ovas-specials/flcl.html


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

achtung  total chaotisch, schlichtweg kommplett durchgeknallt und urkomisch^^

mit lachflash garantie^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://anime-loads.org/anime-ovas-specials/flcl.html


komischer name schon mal xD


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> komischer name schon mal xD



glaub mir der name is noch das normalste^^ wenn du doch fragst wiso ich n bisserl merkwürdig drauf bin manchmal: der aniem is die antwort^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> glaub mir der name is noch das normalste^^ wenn du doch fragst wiso ich n bisserl merkwürdig drauf bin manchmal: der aniem is die antwort^^


ROFL die katze ist ja klein o.O
Wasn verrückter scheiß


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ROFL die katze ist ja klein o.O
> Wasn verrückter scheiß



verrück ja

aba sag nie mehr scheiss zu flfl!^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> verrück ja
> 
> aba sag nie mehr scheiss zu flfl!^^


das scheiß war positiv gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> das scheiß war positiv gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


scheiße ja!


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> scheiße ja!



hui das grüne gebrill is wider da


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2008)

ihr wart aber nicht sehr aktiv...


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ihr wart aber nicht sehr aktiv...


Ohne dich^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ohne dich^^


tja, das ist schad, denn ich geh jetzt schlafen =P
gn8 ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tja, das ist schad, denn ich geh jetzt schlafen =P
> gn8 ^^


ach mensch xD
gn8


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tja, das ist schad, denn ich geh jetzt schlafen =P
> gn8 ^^



gn8 brille bis morgn


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

So ich verabschiede mich auch bye Mano etc.^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich verabschiede mich auch bye Mano etc.^^



cya racyl bis morgn


----------



## Extro (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Um Cool zu sein? Lol?
> Ich trinke weil es manchmal lustig ist. Besser als zuhause zu sitzen und nichts zu tun, lieber mit freunden abhängen.
> Und genau unsere Raucher in der Klasse tun das um cool zu sein, vielleicht tun das kleine kiddys die aber nicht, die haben irgendwann damit angefangen weil sie auf den Geschmack gekommen sind mehr acuh nicht. Und ic kenne einige dieser Leute sehr gut



Was rauchen?


----------



## Crackmack (30. November 2008)

Is noch wer da?


----------



## riesentrolli (30. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Is noch wer da?


nö


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

ich bin auch noch da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. November 2008)

lüg nich^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

bin iwie auch ncoh da... glaub ich zumindest...


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

was fürn zopic ist angesagt oder ist es schon so spät das wir einfach nur sinnlos posten?
omfg ich meine topic is wohl schon spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Samson schrieb:


> was fürn zopic ist angesagt oder ist es schon so spät das wir einfach nur sinnlos posten?


ne für sowas ists nie zu spät^^

was treibter gerade so?


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

prison break glubschen, aber da das inet lahm ist reicht die zeit um auf buffed das forum zu belagern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Samson schrieb:


> prison break glubschen, aber da das inet lahm ist reicht die zeit um auf buffed das forum zu belagern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tztztz^^ mir is gerade langweilig und bin deshalb hier am schreibn und höhre nebenbei in extremo^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

das lied is so geil

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Of47jWpurQ...feature=related

ich liebe einfach lieder mit dudelsack^^


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

ich bin dann mal so 15 minuten gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Samson schrieb:


> ich bin dann mal so 15 minuten gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schweinerei-.- da will man ma spammen und dann hauste einfach wider ab-.-


----------



## riesentrolli (30. November 2008)

*gähn*

rapidshare bei nacht is einfach geil als free-user^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *gähn*
> 
> rapidshare bei nacht is einfach geil als free-user^^



joa das glaub ich dir^^ hast schön ruhe und viel schneller^^

was lädste gerade?


----------



## riesentrolli (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> joa das glaub ich dir^^ hast schön ruhe und viel schneller^^
> 
> was lädste gerade?


urlaubsvideos von nem kollegen natürlich


----------



## Kleenes_freches_Dinq (30. November 2008)

Yoa wir haben es grad 04:16 Uhr mach mal wieder ne kleine Pause zwischen dem zocken hab mir grad was zum futtern gemacht und zieh mir grad ne Folge von South Park rein chatte noch ein bisschen mit den Leuten, schreib ( wie jetzt grad ) ins forum ...

Ein bisschen chillen und dann gehts wieder ab mit dem zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> urlaubsvideos von nem kollegen natürlich



na sowat? einer der keine illegalen dls tätigt? gibts des noch?


----------



## riesentrolli (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na sowat? einer der keine illegalen dls tätigt? gibts des noch?


türlich türlich. auf so illegales zeug lass ich mich nich ein!


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Kleenes_freches_Dinq schrieb:


> Yoa wir haben es grad 04:16 Uhr mach mal wieder ne kleine Pause zwischen dem zocken hab mir grad was zum futtern gemacht und zieh mir grad ne Folge von South Park rein chatte noch ein bisschen mit den Leuten, schreib ( wie jetzt grad ) ins forum ...
> 
> Ein bisschen chillen und dann gehts wieder ab mit dem zocken
> 
> ...



hui hallo n neuling^^ na in dem fall heisse ich dich ma herzlich bei den nachtschwärmern willkommen^^

und viel spass beim zocken^^(habter gerade ne lan?)


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> türlich türlich. auf so illegales zeug lass ich mich nich ein!



joa gerade du net oder? bist ja son gesetzestreuer bürger^^


----------



## riesentrolli (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> joa gerade du net oder? bist ja son gesetzestreuer bürger^^


törlich


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

da bin ich wieder...
also mein nachbar hat da ne methode: er und seine frau wohne in 2 verschiedenen wohnungen weil sie getrennt sind und er und sie bentzen das selbe telefon, und sie bezahlt es, dazu sage ich nur: pay by call 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

grml... nur musik höhrn suckt... ich geh glaub langsam ins bett... oder doch net?.... bin eigentlich net müde... aba met hab ciha uch keins mehr...


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Samson schrieb:


> da bin ich wieder...
> also mein nachbar hat da ne methode: er und seine frau wohne in 2 verschiedenen wohnungen weil sie getrennt sind und er und sie bentzen das selbe telefon, und sie bezahlt es, dazu sage ich nur: pay by call
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wtf? das is auch ma was... wiso zahlt die den des?-.-


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

keine ahnung is halt dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sie lebt mit den 3 kindern hat kaum kohle und er hat die selbe wohnfläche und kauft sich alles was er will, aber gibt er ihr geld? nö....
allso ne bisl assi ist der schon.


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Samson schrieb:


> keine ahnung is halt dumm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



grml solche typn mag ich gar net.. der hat ja auch mitgeholfn bei den kids alsosoll er auch für die bezahln...


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

naja das was er vom staat aus zahlen muss macht er ja, aber halt auch nicht mehr...
meinste wir packen die seite 2222 heute noch mit sinnlospost? naja eigentlich sind 99,9% sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

verfluche mich ich bin wieder gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist dir aufgefallen das ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Samson schrieb:


> naja das was er vom staat aus zahlen muss macht er ja, aber halt auch nicht mehr...
> meinste wir packen die seite 2222 heute noch mit sinnlospost? naja eigentlich sind 99,9% sinnlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ah ok dann gehts noch.. aba finde trotzdem er sollte schaun das es seinen kids gut geht...

und ja klar schaffn wa das is ja erst halb 5 morgens und der tag is ncoh lange^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Samson schrieb:


> verfluche mich ich bin wieder gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



joa is mir so dezent aufgefalln^^ ich mag den





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

wie ich megavideo hasse...


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Samson schrieb:


> wie ich megavideo hasse...



da sach cih nur





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

seine kinder lässt er bei sich futter, aber seine exfrau tut mir leid. s ie kann vor allem net arbeiten weil sie nen autounfall hattte mit. wurde von nem geisterfahrer erwischt bei ihrer ersten solofahrt mit dem auto.
sachen gibts...


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> da sach cih nur
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sowas verbraucht so viel platz da packen wir das mit den 2222 locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Samson schrieb:


> seine kinder lässt er bei sich futter, aber seine exfrau tut mir leid. s ie kann vor allem net arbeiten weil sie nen autounfall hattte mit. wurde von nem geisterfahrer erwischt bei ihrer ersten solofahrt mit dem auto.
> sachen gibts...



die welt is scheisse^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Samson schrieb:


> sowas verbraucht so viel platz da packen wir das mit den 2222 locker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm ma schaun^^

ham aba nur ncoh was über ne stunde ab 6 is hier ja dicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

ich zeig dir gleich einfach ma mein interface in WoW


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Samson schrieb:


> ich zeig dir gleich einfach ma mein interface in WoW



xD    ok^^


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weiß das eine leiste da ziehmlich verloren ist... außerdem haben die pösen imageshack.us leute haben mir 100 pixel breite geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

wie schreibt man eigentlich ziehmlich? bin mir da gar net sicher...


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Samson schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



erstens ma: n zwergen pala? wtf?? und erst noch erst lvl 3?-.-


und 2tens: naja... also cih finde da das normale wow interface noch besser geordnet^^(spiele seit 3 jahren nur mit dem normalen interface und hab mit meinem wl ncoh jeden gebasht^^) bei deinem interface geht einfach zu viel vom  bild verlorn/ das bild wird zu klein. und ich finde es wie gesacht etwas zu unübersichtlich


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

lord of the weeds gesehen?
frodo träumt von nackten männern mit zauberstab und so?
nun ja ich träume von behaarten zwerginnen mit nem hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ist sozusagen mein *piep*char


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

kein gn8?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Guten Abend =)
Nur noch ne halbe stunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

juhu wieder sinnloses zeug spamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. November 2008)

mahlzeit^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

juutn abend^^ gehste in 30 min wider razyl?


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> juutn abend^^ gehste in 30 min wider razyl?


Wenn sie dann da ist....:>


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn sie dann da ist....:>



sie kann ja wider mitlesn^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sie kann ja wider mitlesn^^


Ich glaube das ich dann anderes tuen werde als ein Forum vollzuspammen (jaja komm mit deinen kommentar >>)


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ich dann anderes tuen werde als ein Forum vollzuspammen (jaja komm mit deinen kommentar >>)



neee

der bleibt jetzt ma aus^^

viel spass wünsch ich schonma^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> neee
> 
> der bleibt jetzt ma aus^^
> 
> viel spass wünsch ich schonma^^


Jaja er bleibt aus......^^


----------



## Dracun (30. November 2008)

iiiih du sau^^

sei anständig und tu nix was ich auch net tun würde^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> iiiih du sau^^
> 
> sei anständig und tu nix was ich auch net tun würde^^


häääää?
Jetzt fängt der auch noch an :/
Argh


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> iiiih du sau^^
> 
> sei anständig und tu nix was ich auch net tun würde^^



ich nehme ma stark an das er das auch net tut^^

deinem sohn nach biste auf jedenfall kein pfaffe^^


----------



## Dracun (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich nehme ma stark an das er das auch net tut^^
> 
> deinem sohn nach biste auf jedenfall kein pfaffe^^



hah i und en pfaffe^^

schon vergessen trink mir gern mit meinem besten freund (was einmal im monat vorkommt) einen über den durst^^ hab früher gekifft und diverse andere drogen konsumiert^^ und hab regelmäßig spaß im bett^^

also bin definitv kein pfaffe^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Wo bleibt denn der herr Trykos nur? hmm...
Hier ist ja nichts los
(nur noch 15 min^^)


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hah i und en pfaffe^^
> 
> schon vergessen trink mir gern mit meinem besten freund (was einmal im monat vorkommt) einen über den durst^^ hab früher gekifft und diverse andere drogen konsumiert^^ und hab regelmäßig spaß im bett^^
> 
> also bin definitv kein pfaffe^^



ha mein spürsinn hat sich net getäuscht^^

hätt mcih auch gewundert^^ dracun und n pfaffe..xD


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> schon vergessen trink mir gern mit meinem besten freund (was einmal im monat vorkommt) einen über den durst^^


Nochen "alki" nach Selors aussage....


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hah i und en pfaffe^^
> 
> schon vergessen trink mir gern mit meinem besten freund (was einmal im monat vorkommt) einen über den durst^^ hab früher gekifft und diverse andere drogen konsumiert^^ und hab regelmäßig spaß im bett^^
> 
> also bin definitv kein pfaffe^^



wenn dein sohn das wüsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin voll clean, bis auf koffein nikotin und alc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nochen "alki" nach Selors aussage....



wenns nach ihm ginge wären meine eltern + alle ihre freunde und ich + alle meine freunde und ca 90% der jugendlichen alkis^^ 

der hat ma gar keine ahnung^^


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

sind wir nicht alle alcis?


----------



## Dracun (30. November 2008)

klar bin ich ein alki^^....hallo mein hirn is schon total löchrig und ich weiß noch net mal mehr wie mein sohn heißt^^ weil i  mein hirn schon weg gesoffen hab^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> klar bin ich ein alki^^....hallo mein hirn is schon total löchrig und ich weiß noch net mal mehr wie mein sohn heißt^^ weil i  mein hirn schon weg gesoffen hab^^


xD
hast es sicherlich auch zu nichts gebracht^^
Um mal alle Argumente aufzuzählen xD

Hach ja....................
so isses halt 

@ Manoroth: /sign^^


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn der herr Trykos nur? hmm...
> Hier ist ja nichts los
> (nur noch 15 min^^)


Ich kann heut leider net mit euch schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  muss noch sicher über 2h an der PPP arbeiten die ich auf morgen fertig gemacht haben sollte^^ haben übermorgen geschichtspräsentation über china, will meine grp ja nicht enttäuschen^^ naja präsentationen haben wir momentan im wochentakt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -.- boah ihr wisst net wie das einem auf die nerfen geht^^


----------



## Dracun (30. November 2008)

Samson schrieb:


> wenn dein sohn das wüsste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und?? meinst du etwa ich werde nicht ehrlich sein mit meinem sohn?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn er in dem alter is wo er des versteht wird er von mir keine lügen zu hören bekommen^^
er wird alles erfahren^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Ich kann heut leider net mit euch schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Och so traurig bin ich darüber gar nicht....


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> und?? meinst du etwa ich werde nicht ehrlich sein mit meinem sohn??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also da war die Biene und die Blume ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. November 2008)

Man schrieb meinen Namen und lud sich damit den Fluch auf?


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och so traurig bin ich darüber gar nicht....



mir gehts da ähnlich^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Man schrieb meinen Namen und lud sich damit den Fluch auf?


Fluch? von dir? 
.....
Mir eigentlich egal


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Man schrieb meinen Namen und lud sich damit den Fluch auf?



was fürn fluch den bitte sehr?-.-


----------



## Dracun (30. November 2008)

welcome to the club mano & razyl^^


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och so traurig bin ich darüber gar nicht....


Aber ich! ;-) Lieber langweile ich mich als arbeiten zu müssen^^


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

den fluch des repotbuttons?


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Aber ich! ;-) Lieber langweile ich mich als arbeiten zu müssen^^



und mit so ner einstellung willste millionär werdn? das ich net lache-.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. November 2008)

DEN Fluch... also mich in voller Anwesenheit...


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Aber ich! ;-) Lieber langweile ich mich als arbeiten zu müssen^^


Erst die Arbeit dann das Vergnügen und so wirst du kein Millionär >>


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> DEN Fluch... also mich in voller Anwesenheit...


Und das solln Fluch sein? naja


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> DEN Fluch... also mich in voller Anwesenheit...



oh mein gott... was fürn schrecklicher fluch...


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> oh mein gott... was fürn schrecklicher fluch...



Jepp ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2008)

So ick bin dann mal weg Bye Bye euch und so weiter.


----------



## Dracun (30. November 2008)

wuuah hilfe...lauft lauft um euer leben^^

mensch der fluch is echt fluchig^^

bye razyl


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ick bin dann mal weg Bye Bye euch und so weiter.



cya und viel spass mit deiner freundin


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

wusstet ihr dass die chinesen papier münzprägung porzellan schwarzpulver (-> feuerwerk, artillerie, etc.) buchdruck papiergeld banken- und kreditwesen kompass und fernrohr erfunden oder entdeckt haben??? ohne diese erfindungen wären wir technologisch hunderte jahre weiter zurück... mal n sinnvoller post^^ ich kann auch den ganzen vortrag kopieren ;-) könnt dann über 10 seiten lesen^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wuuah hilfe...lauft lauft um euer leben^^
> 
> mensch der fluch is echt fluchig^^
> 
> bye razyl



n fluchiger fluch? klingt gut bin dabei^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> wusstet ihr dass die chinesen papier münzprägung porzellan schwarzpulver (-> feuerwerk, artillerie, etc.) buchdruck papiergeld banken- und kreditwesen kompass und fernrohr erfunden oder entdeckt haben??? ohne diese erfindungen wären wir technologisch hunderte jahre weiter zurück... mal n sinnvoller post^^ ich kann auch den ganzen vortrag kopieren ;-) könnt dann über 10 seiten lesen^^



jup wusst ich schon. und ausserdem ham se noch die nudeln als erste hergestellt. und die lehre als chinesischer nudelkoch dauert 10 jahre.

und ne thx die 10 seiten zu lesn hab ich atm kb^^


----------



## Dracun (30. November 2008)

jaa en fluchiger fluch^^ hat mal wat^^

aber hast du auch so en komisches rauschen über deinen letzten post??^^


----------



## Dracun (30. November 2008)

komm vlt später nochmal wieder muss noch en bissel snes zoggen bye bye


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> jaa en fluchiger fluch^^ hat mal wat^^
> 
> aber hast du auch so en komisches rauschen über deinen letzten post??^^



neee ich hab nur übelstes gelagge... und wenn des net langsam besser wird geh ich wider wow zocken...


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> komm vlt später nochmal wieder muss noch en bissel snes zoggen bye bye



viel spass^^


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

habt ohr auch gewusst das nen amerikanischer bierbrauer  Adolfus Bush hieß?


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Samson schrieb:


> habt ohr auch gewusst das nen amerikanischer bierbrauer [u Adolfus Bush[/u] hieß?



denke es giebt n paar bushs in den us and a


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup wusst ich schon. und ausserdem ham se noch die nudeln als erste hergestellt. und die lehre als chinesischer nudelkoch dauert 10 jahre.
> 
> und ne thx die 10 seiten zu lesn hab ich atm kb^^


nudeln sind der geschichtslehrerin zu unwichtig...

dass du die 10 seiten nich lesen willst kann ich problemlos verstehen^^ mir würds genauso gehen


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Samson schrieb:


> habt ohr auch gewusst das nen amerikanischer bierbrauer [u Adolfus Bush[/u] hieß?



denke es giebt n paar bushs in den us and a


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Ohne mich ists ja ganz still^^ naja, die PPP scheint sich nicht zu verändern...


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

ich glaub ich bin mal cs zocken... btw manoroth du hast mir kein gn8 gesagt gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

So, ich bin weg für heute, gn8. Über die Woche werde ich hier wohl nur selten erscheinen, bis spätestens am Freitag abend. ;-) 

So long, Tryko  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Samson schrieb:


> ich glaub ich bin mal cs zocken... btw manoroth du hast mir kein gn8 gesagt gestern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gn8^^ so kriegste halt eins von mir^^


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

Samson schrieb:


> ich glaub ich bin mal cs zocken... btw manoroth du hast mir kein gn8 gesagt gestern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo sry meine mum hat rumgezickt wie nix und dann hab ich halt den pc ausgeschaltet das se ruhe gibt^^ ich bin jetzt auhc weg^^ als gn8^^

und hier noch n verspätetes gn8 für gestern


----------



## Kleenes_freches_Dinq (30. November 2008)

Oh man grad von WoW ausgeloggt ...
und schon muss ich wieder denken das wir morgen Montag haben )=

ich will nich arbeiten gehen naja ... weird nichts nützten ....
so dann ich verabschiede mich leute gn8 geh etz nochn film guggen und dan schreit eh schon mein bett dann cya cya  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

ok gn8 träum was süßes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

@ euch beide


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. November 2008)

MUAHAHAHA den ganzen Thread für mich alleine!


----------



## Samson Druid (30. November 2008)

ne jetzt nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der wallhack funtzt net also bin ich wieder da...


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. November 2008)

IH CHEATER!


----------



## HGVermillion (30. November 2008)

Gott wie Geil Fallout 3 doch ist, die Mörder Plasmawaffe hab ich schon, nun fehlt nur noch der Poweranzug ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. November 2008)

Und jetzt im Dezember kommt's G.E.C.K. dann heißt es modden bis der Arzt kommt :-D


Spoiler



Gibt übrigens auch EINE T-51b Rüstung im Spiel aber wo wird nicht verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. November 2008)

Hiho, wollte auch mal hallo sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (30. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Und jetzt im Dezember kommt's G.E.C.K. dann heißt es modden bis der Arzt kommt :-D
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Die Schlüssel hab ich schon, abgegeben wird natürlich später (als ob ich einem Guhl das Edle Teil überlassen würde^^), nur finde ich das Verdammte Fort nicht :/, ohne den Hinweis im Museum wo die ausgelagert wurde wäre ich nicht draufgekommen.


----------



## Samson Druid (1. Dezember 2008)

spielt wer von euch pennergame?^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Jutn Abend alle Nachtschwärmer 
NUR NOCH 2 Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> NUR NOCH 2 Tage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


?


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ?


GTA IV - für PC
Jaja komm mit Konsolenversion die eh bissel schlechter aussieht^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

jutn abend^^


----------



## Tabuno (1. Dezember 2008)

naja eig. könnt ihr euch denken was ich sage ...^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja eig. könnt ihr euch denken was ich sage ...^^


ja genau+
PC>Konsole, in sachen Grafik etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ja genau+
> PC>Konsole, in sachen Grafik etc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nee dann würd ich mich selfownen weil ich hab ne ps3 und ne wii


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ja genau+
> PC>Konsole, in sachen Grafik etc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



net bei allen games aba bei gta IV sind die explosionen zum beispiel etwa schöner gemacht aufm pc


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> net bei allen games aba bei gta IV sind die explosionen zum beispiel etwa schöner gemacht aufm pc


Und es gibt 
ASF; AA; Tiefenunschärfe raus, bessere Weitsicht etc. pp^^


----------



## Tabuno (1. Dezember 2008)

ich wollt zwar auf was anderes hinaus aber naja egal^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich wollt zwar auf was anderes hinaus aber naja egal^^


wasn?


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2008)

Nabend^^

habt ihr auch vorhin auf Pro7 die neue WOW Werbung mit Smudo & Thomas D gesehen?? die war ja mal richtig geil^^


----------



## Tabuno (1. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wasn?


naja das mir gta iv eh wayne is und so ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nabend^^
> 
> habt ihr auch vorhin auf Pro7 die neue WOW Werbung mit Smudo & Thomas D gesehen?? die war ja mal richtig geil^^



ne hab cih net gesehn^^ schalte in der werbung immer ton aus und hau musik rein^^


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2008)

haste wat verpasst echt^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (1. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nabend^^
> 
> habt ihr auch vorhin auf Pro7 die neue WOW Werbung mit Smudo & Thomas D gesehen?? die war ja mal richtig geil^^




Nabend,
Ja ich hab sie gesehn ^^ wusste garnicht das die für sowas Werbung machen..


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> haste wat verpasst echt^^



neeiiinnn mein leben is nix mehr wert.... ich mach harakiri... cya


----------



## Tabuno (1. Dezember 2008)

jetzt kommt eh was viel besseres bauer sucht frau!!!11


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2008)

bei einem richtigen Seppuku brauchst du hilfe^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> bei einem richtigen Seppuku brauchst du hilfe^^



nene hab lange arme krieg das schon hin mit meinem katana^^ und sonst gibts ja noch das tanto^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja das mir gta iv eh wayne is und so ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


GTAIV> jedes spiel der Welt, die Gta serie ist DIE genialste Spieleserie der Welt

Und : Gutn Abend Dracun xD


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2008)

bei nem richtigen seppuku wird im richtigen moment demjenigen der Kopf abgeschlagen von einem Freund oder sehr wichtigen menschen^^

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seppuku


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

hab aba gerade niemanden zur hand also hau ich mir das in den bauch^^ geht auch


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab aba gerade niemanden zur hand also hau ich mir das in den bauch^^ geht auch


Dracun hilft dir o.O


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2008)

helfe gerne wenn es sein muss^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Wo issn unser rechter schweizer?^^


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2008)

kann ruhig draussen bleiben^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (1. Dezember 2008)

hhier


----------



## Kamui Shiro (1. Dezember 2008)

höhre gerade DJ bobo


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> hhier


Du bist rechts kamui? Ich meine zwar eigentlich den Trykos aber ok^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> höhre gerade DJ bobo


o.O net dein ernst, wieso kommst nimmer ICQ oder bischt invisible?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (1. Dezember 2008)

ne eigentlich nicht^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> hhier


bist du etwa der rechte schweizer? Oo


----------



## Kamui Shiro (1. Dezember 2008)

soll ich icq kommen? und ja ist mein ernst


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ne eigentlich nicht^^


Gut so ich mag keine Rechten ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> soll ich icq kommen? und ja ist mein ernst


Mir egal ist mir nur aufgefallen^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich brauchen neuen Ipod -.-


----------



## HGVermillion (1. Dezember 2008)

Der WoW Clip von Smudo hatte was ^^ 

"Du hast was vergessen!"
"Was denn?"
"Dass du verdammt schnell rennen kannst!"
"Aaaaagh!"

Jemand die Simpsons gesehen? die 2 Folgen waren geil, der Vergissmich Supreme und der Eismann.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich brauchen neuen Ipod -.-



why?


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> why?


weil meiner seit knapp 2 monaten futsch ist^^


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2008)

fand vergissmich supreme am besten udn ja dat war echt am besten^^ mit dem weglaufen^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> weil meiner seit knapp 2 monaten futsch ist^^



haha^^

2 monate ohne ipod... das würd ich net überlebn^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> haha^^
> 
> 2 monate ohne ipod... das würd ich net überlebn^^


Hab noch Handy o.O
Und zu Weihnachten bekomm ich keinen verdammte sche****^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab noch Handy o.O
> Und zu Weihnachten bekomm ich keinen verdammte sche****^^



dafür gibts gutes essen oder?


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dafür gibts gutes essen oder?


Auch und ach egal^^


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2008)

scheiß auf Ipod ein einfacher Mp3 Player reicht doch^^
aja und an alle SNES Freakz 

snesfreaks.com


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> scheiß auf Ipod ein einfacher Mp3 Player reicht doch^^


Ne Ipod ist genial, super design schönes zeugs (coverflow ist genial) und I-Tunes ist super


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch und ach egal^^



und was is bei ach egal?^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und was is bei ach egal?^^


Das gehört hier wahrlich nicht hin ^^


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2008)

neee i brauch so en driss net en normaler MP3 Player reicht mir^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne Ipod ist genial, super design schönes zeugs (coverflow ist genial) und I-Tunes ist super



find ich auch


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> neee i brauch so en driss net en normaler MP3 Player reicht mir^^


Achja und er hat super Klangqualität (naja mit anderen Kopfhörern^^)
Und ich bin Ipod FAAAAAAN^^


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich bin Ipod FAAAAAAN^^




Merkt man garnet^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

also razyl was is noch gut an weihnachten ausser essen?^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Merkt man garnet^^


Siehste, sag ich auch immer.
Ne aber ich hab Ipod Nano 2. GN, 3. GN und nun will ich einen aus der 4. Gen.^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also razyl was is noch gut an weihnachten ausser essen?^^


Das gehört nicht in ein Solches Forum und das hab ich dir vorhin im ICQ *hust hust* erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das gehört nicht in ein Solches Forum und das hab ich dir vorhin im ICQ *hust hust* erklärt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich weiss aba wollt dich noch n bisserl nerven^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich weiss aba wollt dich noch n bisserl nerven^^


Sol ich jetzt noch im Internet posten was ich meine oder was? nein danke mano ~~


----------



## HGVermillion (1. Dezember 2008)

Ipod? Handy? 

Ich hab keines von beiden und bin Glücklich, weis also nicht wo euere Probleme liegen.

Gut ich hätte nichts dagegen welche zu haben, nur lassen das meine etwas "angespannten" Finanzmittel nicht zu.


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2008)

ihhh du sau^^

perverse mistkuh^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sol ich jetzt noch im Internet posten was ich meine oder was? nein danke mano ~~



wie gesacht wollt dich nur nerven^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ihhh du sau^^
> 
> perverse mistkuh^^


o.O Nur zur Anmerkung: ich bin nicht weiblich^^

@ HG:
Wir leben im Zeitalter des Fortschrítts


----------



## Kamui Shiro (1. Dezember 2008)

ich tu gern pommes essen und dabei schreien und tanzen.


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich tu gern pommes essen und dabei schreien und tanzen.


SOllten wir uns Sorgen um dich machen?


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2008)

aber ganz schnell^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich tu gern pommes essen und dabei schreien und tanzen.



wtf?...


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> aber ganz schnell^^


hä?


----------



## Tabuno (1. Dezember 2008)

bin dann mal off n8


----------



## Kamui Shiro (1. Dezember 2008)

am besten zu diesem lied übrigens auch aus der schweiz!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqnucpyJlnA...feature=related


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> hä?


na sorgen machen^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> am besten zu diesem lied übrigens auch aus der schweiz!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqnucpyJlnA...feature=related


Mich nerven in letzter Schweizer besonders dieser eine (nicht du & mano^^)


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> na sorgen machen^^


Was für sorgen? ich bin grad verwirrt^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> am besten zu diesem lied übrigens auch aus der schweiz!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqnucpyJlnA...feature=related



mag den kerl net auch wenn er der berümteste schweizer musiker is^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (1. Dezember 2008)

ich bin keein schweizer >.<


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mich nerven in letzter Schweizer besonders dieser eine (nicht du & mano^^)



der kleine rechte?^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich bin keein schweizer >.<


Warum hast du vorhin hier geschrieben?^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> der kleine rechte?^^


Les net meine Gedanken!


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2008)

lööl


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> lööl


was lölst du rum? Ich kapier grad net deine Sätze o.O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (1. Dezember 2008)

ich habe mithier gemeint das ich nun hier bin ich bin stolzer östereicher aber kein wiener ich komme aus Graz kulturhauptstadt 2003


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2008)

egal^^ mir is langweilig^^ um du hattest geschriebt das du dir sorgen machen willst wegen kamui^^also ich schrieb dann aber ganz schnell^^


----------



## HGVermillion (1. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ HG:
> Wir leben im Zeitalter des Fortschrítts


Was ist schon Fortschritt wert wenn sich nicht jeder alles leisten kann?. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So viel Spass diese Philosophische Nuss zu knacken


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich habe mithier gemeint das ich nun hier bin ich bin stolzer östereicher aber kein wiener ich komme aus Graz kulturhauptstadt 2003


Wir haben aber einen rechten schweizer gemeint und dann kam dein post^^


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2008)

mano icq nummer dich ich net habe in meine liste^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (1. Dezember 2008)

joda´?


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> joda´?


BUUUUH das heißt
YODA!


----------



## HGVermillion (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich doch nicht Reden wie Yoda, oda?


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Danke Kamui jetzt bekomm ick das Lied nimmer ausen Kopf :/


----------



## Kamui Shiro (1. Dezember 2008)

welches´?


btw: ICK HAB GEHÖHRRT JETS GIB NET PHÄT PHÄTE PARTEY!!


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> welches´?


DJ BOOOOBOOO^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Danke Kamui jetzt bekomm ick das Lied nimmer ausen Kopf :/



habs mir gar net angehört^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> habs mir gar net angehört^^


Ich dachte Kamui kann man trauen, naja doch net *hust Whorecraft**^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (1. Dezember 2008)

whoreloree heisst das doch^^

btw: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOrc37wNUqU...feature=related xD


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich dachte Kamui kann man trauen, naja doch net *hust Whorecraft**^^



ich kenne das lied schon deshlab hab cihs mir net angetan^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich kenne das lied schon deshlab hab cihs mir net angetan^^


:-D Aber whorecraft anschauen jaja

*3100. Post wuhu^^*


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2008)

wuaahh wuaah langeweilig^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (1. Dezember 2008)

Gz

auch Zahnärzte können singen wer zahnprobleme hat sollte den mal besuchen xD : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHfh3pOTT4Q...feature=related


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Bye ihr nachtschwärmer, schwärmt nimmer zuviel sonst muss ich morgen zuviel lesen xD


----------



## Manoroth (1. Dezember 2008)

bin auch wech^^ gn8 leutz^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (1. Dezember 2008)

man mann mann um 10 uhr ins bett schlechte nachstchwärmers^^


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2008)

das müsst ihr euch mal durchlesen^^

http://bender.vault-tec.de/pic_sites/2.advent05.htm

http://bender.vault-tec.de/pic_sites/woc.htm

http://bender.vault-tec.de/pic_sites/wow.htm


----------



## Samson Druid (1. Dezember 2008)

bobo heißt auf iner asiatischensprache mushi und auf spanisch dumm^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Gutn Abend, wenn wer da ist o.O

Sagt mal kennt ihrn guten, billigen TFT Widescreen so 20/21 Zoll? :>


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gutn Abend, wenn wer da ist o.O
> 
> Sagt mal kennt ihrn guten, billigen TFT Widescreen so 20/21 Zoll? :>


pff 20 zoll....
19: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TFT-M...&l2=19+Zoll


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gutn Abend, wenn wer da ist o.O
> 
> Sagt mal kennt ihrn guten, billigen TFT Widescreen so 20/21 Zoll? :>


Nabend. Argh, ich habe kürzlich so eine Zeitschrift gelesen, dort gab es billige und gute drin... Leider kann ich dir jetzt aber nicht mehr weiterhelfen, höchstens wenn ich im Internet danach suche.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Nabend. Argh, ich habe kürzlich so eine Zeitschrift gelesen, dort gab es billige und gute drin... Leider kann ich dir jetzt aber nicht mehr weiterhelfen, höchstens wenn ich im Internet danach suche.


aber wie solltest du denn jetz ins internet kommen...


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> pff 20 zoll....
> 19: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TFT-M...&l2=19+Zoll


Nur 19 Zoll XD ansonsten nicht schlecht für den Preis...


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> pff 20 zoll....
> 19: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TFT-M...&l2=19+Zoll


wieso "pff" 20 zoll sind auch gut xD


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

maahlzeit^^


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> wieso "pff" 20 zoll sind auch gut xD


mir reichen 19 zoll


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

wuuuah...wie geil i liebe den mittermeier^^


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> wieso "pff" 20 zoll sind auch gut xD


Die bessten zum Arbeiten sind die mit 25 Zoll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wuuuah...wie geil i liebe den mittermeier^^


ich mag den nich


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

was magst du^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausser antifa^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mir reichen 19 zoll


Mein Laptop hat auch nur 19 Zoll, bin jedoch zufrieden damit. Leider n Arbeitslaptop und über 16 Monate alt... -.- Dass s n Arbeitslaptop ist, merkt man an den 1 GB Ram und der nicht all zu guten Grafikkarte (7600?^^)...


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> was magst du^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zb nuhr > mittermeier


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Die bessten zum Arbeiten sind die mit 25 Zoll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich will doch net damit arbeiten o.O
Zum Spielen&Filme schauen, Will doch GTA IV in höchster auflösung zocken xD
Und ich brauchen neuen, meiner wird nächstes 10(!!!) jahre alt^^


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> zb nuhr > mittermeier




der nuhr is auch geil^^
obwohl net jeder dem seinen intellektuellen humor versteht^^

aber nichts desto trotz is der genial der nuhr^^


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

booah bin i vollgefuttert^^ 
so ne 38cm pizza is wohl doch zu viel gewesen^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> booah bin i vollgefuttert^^
> so ne 38cm pizza is wohl doch zu viel gewesen^^


öhem... 
Sagmal Hunger hattest du aber keinen oder?^^


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich will doch net damit arbeiten o.O
> Zum Spielen&Filme schauen, Will doch GTA IV in höchster auflösung zocken xD
> Und ich brauchen neuen, meiner wird nächstes 10(!!!) jahre alt^^


Autsch! Dass du hier überhaupt hinkommst *staun*. 10 Jahre? Wie viel Speicher hat er denn? 1 GB?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja, ich will mir auch mal nen guten PC zum Zocken kaufen, jedoch müsste dafür mein Zimmer umgestaltet werden (n mobiler Laptop geht ja noch auf m Schreibtisch, aber für nen PC bräucht ich nen 2. Schreibtisch...). Ausserdem kosten meine "Traummodelle" noch über 4'000 SFr, es würde mir wenig bringen wenn ich dieses Geld jetzt ausgebe und der gleiche PC in 2 Jahren unter 2'000 SFr kostet...


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

nee war nur für kleinen hunger zwischendurch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NATÜRLICH hatte ich HUNGER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aja dein Sarkasmus springt ja einem förmlich ins Gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Autsch! Dass du hier überhaupt hinkommst *staun*. 10 Jahre? Wie viel Speicher hat er denn? 1 GB?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du hast aber schon verstanden das er seinen Moni meint du ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Autsch! Dass du hier überhaupt hinkommst *staun*. 10 Jahre? Wie viel Speicher hat er denn? 1 GB?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nichts PC, Bildschirm mehr net.
Naja gut, mit neuen Bildschirm bräuchte ich ne neue Graka mehr auch net :/
Aber wie gesagt: mein Bildschirm ist schon 10 Jahre alt (und er hält immer noch^^ naja bis auf gelegentliche Farbfehler^^) und nun muss ein neuer her.
Außerdme sind die Röhrenteile schwerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> booah bin i vollgefuttert^^
> so ne 38cm pizza is wohl doch zu viel gewesen^^


Mein Appetit ist gerade in die Höhe geschossen, mmmmmh feine Pizza.^^ Trotz des grossen Abendessens könnte ich jetzt so eine problemlos verspeisen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> nee war nur für kleinen hunger zwischendurch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hat er wehgetan?

Nein, Dracun du wirst nur zu dick davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (2. Dezember 2008)

ist er schon da hilfts jetz auch nicht mehr^^


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat er wehgetan?
> 
> Nein, Dracun du wirst nur zu dick davon
> 
> ...


wieso wirst??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ist er schon da hilfts jetz auch nicht mehr^^


Kamui platz net immer rein mit solchen komischen Kommentaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nichts PC, Bildschirm mehr net.
> Naja gut, mit neuen Bildschirm bräuchte ich ne neue Graka mehr auch net :/
> Aber wie gesagt: mein Bildschirm ist schon 10 Jahre alt (und er hält immer noch^^ naja bis auf gelegentliche Farbfehler^^) und nun muss ein neuer her.
> Außerdme sind die Röhrenteile schwerer
> ...


röhre 4tw
hab nur kein platz für ne röhre aufm tisch


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wieso wirst???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja wenn du dich als Dick bezeichnest schon^^

@ Trolli:
Ich hab Platz aber das Ding ist langsam scheiße, 10 Jahre und gut ist. Sowas halten manche Monitore heute net mehr aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne aufen TFT sieht es aber nomma besser aus


----------



## Kamui Shiro (2. Dezember 2008)

xD iich platze halt gerne rein ^^

bezeiichnen ist gut er ist es und das weiß  er auch^^


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> du hast aber schon verstanden das er seinen Moni meint du ei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch Jahre!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (das muss sein^^)



Razyl schrieb:


> Nichts PC, Bildschirm mehr net.
> Naja gut, mit neuen Bildschirm bräuchte ich ne neue Graka mehr auch net :/
> Aber wie gesagt: mein Bildschirm ist schon 10 Jahre alt (und er hält immer noch^^ naja bis auf gelegentliche Farbfehler^^) und nun muss ein neuer her.
> Außerdme sind die Röhrenteile schwerer
> ...


Ah... das war aber auch ein Schock! Stell dir nen 10 Jahre alten PC vor... *gg* Wie sieht das denn mit so nem Monitor aus?^^ Du armer, kannst all die neuen tollen Spiele nicht spielen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ;-)


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kamui platz net immer rein mit solchen komischen Kommentaren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also mir gefällts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja wenn du dich als Dick bezeichnest schon^^



dünn is definitiv wat anderes^^

aber da i ja jetzt ab nächste Woche Montag wieder körperlich arbeiten darf^^(sprich hab wieder en job ^^ is zwar nur en 1€ Job [ja i mach dat freiwillig^^] aber besser als garnix^^) denke ich das wieder ein paar Kilos purzeln^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Ah... das war aber auch ein Schock! Stell dir nen 10 Jahre alten PC vor... *gg* Wie sieht das denn mit so nem Monitor aus?^^ Du armer, kannst all die neuen tollen Spiele nicht spielen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also mein 10 Jahre alter rechner steht knapp nen fußschritt von mir entfernt und verstaubt xD 500 MHZ ftw^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> dünn is definitiv wat anderes^^
> 
> aber da i ja jetzt ab nächste Woche Montag wieder körperlich arbeiten darf^^(sprich hab wieder en job ^^ is zwar nur en 1&#8364; Job [ja i mach dat freiwillig^^] aber besser als garnix^^) denke ich das wieder ein paar Kilos purzeln^^


Ja aber Dick ist auch was anderes :> Naja gut wir Deutschen gehen immer mehr in die Breite^^


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also mein 10 Jahre alter rechner steht knapp nen fußschritt von mir entfernt und verstaubt xD 500 MHZ ftw^^


So viel? ^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> So viel? ^^


Ja und 350 mb Ram^^
Und noch ne Ati Radeon 7500-er^^
Hey der war damals recht gut, da lief sogar noch GTA San Andreas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

na ja mein breiteres äußeres entstand durch eine etwas längere Arbeitslosigkeit^^

aber i geb ja net uff^^ und mein kleiner hält mich ja auch schön auf trab


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja aber Dick ist auch was anderes :> Naja gut wir Deutschen gehen immer mehr in die Breite^^


Besser noch als Amerikaner und vor allem Engländer, oder?

Und Gewicht ist auch nicht alles...


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> na ja mein breiteres äußeres entstand durch eine etwas längere Arbeitslosigkeit^^
> 
> aber i geb ja net uff^^ und mein kleiner hält mich ja auch schön auf trab


Kinder halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Superpapa Dracun im Einsatz :>


----------



## Kamui Shiro (2. Dezember 2008)

jjo u musst den kleinen finanzieren der soll ja mal vllt auf ein gymnasium xD dann studiert er und wird bundeskanzler oder so...^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jjo u musst den kleinen finanzieren der soll ja mal vllt auf ein gymnasium xD dann studiert er und wird bundeskanzler oder so...^^


Du hast heute vergessen deine Tüte Deutsch einzunehmen oder?

Nichts gegen dich aber es sieht komisch beim lesen aus ~~


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jjo u musst den kleinen finanzieren der soll ja mal vllt auf ein gymnasium xD dann studiert er und wird bundeskanzler oder so...^^


ne er soll ja wat verdienen^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ne er soll ja wat verdienen^^


Glaub mir, das tut er auch so ohne was zu tun dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja und 350 mb Ram^^
> Und noch ne Ati Radeon 7500-er^^
> Hey der war damals recht gut, da lief sogar noch GTA San Andreas
> 
> ...


Echt? Mir fällts sehr schwer sowas zu glauben... Bist du dir auch wirklich sicher?^^ Ich kann mir das einfach schwer vorstellen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich hatte in IT ja mal nen Vortrag über die Festplatte. Da der Speicher sich so extrem vergrössert, nehme ich dadurch automatisch an, dass es mit anderen Sachen genauso war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (2. Dezember 2008)

hatte heute kein geld in deer pause um eine zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (2. Dezember 2008)

als bundeskanzleer veerdient er auch seinen 450.000 euronen im monat^^


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

wer überliest eigentlich unseren "rechts orientierten Schweizer" auch noch??^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Echt? Mir fällts sehr schwer sowas zu glauben... Bist du dir auch wirklich sicher?^^ Ich kann mir das einfach schwer vorstellen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich habs erst letztens ausprobiert, das lief. Gut bei zuviel effekten hats geruckelt aber sonst^^
Was sich da alles an Daten noch gefunden habe^^
Tomb Raider I....^^


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast heute vergessen deine Tüte Deutsch einzunehmen oder?
> 
> Nichts gegen dich aber es sieht komisch beim lesen aus ~~


wer schreibt hier schon ordentlich?^^ is in nem spammthread doch total egal, in foren allgemein XD


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> als bundeskanzleer veerdient er auch seinen 450.000 euronen im monat^^



reicht net will ja in ein Luxuriöses Altersheim....am liebsten in der Dom Rep.^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wer überliest eigentlich unseren "rechts orientierten Schweizer" auch noch??^^


Du hasten vorhin auch net überlesen^^
@ Kamui: so teuer sind die gar net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wer überliest eigentlich unseren "rechts orientierten Schweizer" auch noch??^^


Was ist?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (2. Dezember 2008)

Da sind nur drogenverkäufer und mafia zumindest abseits der urlaubsträne wildes land das^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> reicht net will ja in ein Luxuriöses Altersheim....am liebsten in der Dom Rep.^^


Mit vielen Frauen die dich beturteln den ganzen tag, dir alles anbringen? Massage, Sonnenschutz mit Palmenblätter etc.?


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hasten vorhin auch net überlesen^^
> @ Kamui: so teuer sind die gar net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey das konnte man net überlesen^^


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> reicht net will ja in ein Luxuriöses Altersheim....am liebsten in der Dom Rep.^^


Dann vermehre das Verdiente! Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit vielen Frauen die dich beturteln den ganzen tag, dir alles anbringen? Massage, Sonnenschutz mit Palmenblätter etc.?




*Genau^^*


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hey das konnte man net überlesen^^


Hab ich dich ertappt?

achja 
http://de.t45ol.com/spiel/4651/mirrors-edge-2d.html
Das ist genial gemacht und EA hat nun die ENtwickler beauftrag davon ein Handy Game zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Dann vermehre das Verdiente! Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten.


So wie du eines Tages Millionär werden willst?


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

redet er mit mir??

nee denke net^^


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit vielen Frauen die dich beturteln den ganzen tag, dir alles anbringen? Massage, Sonnenschutz mit Palmenblätter etc.?


Sowas nennt man heutzutage "Luxus"! Feines Essen und das in grossen Quantitäten ist doch das wichtigste ;-)


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> So wie du eines Tages Millionär werden willst?


Ah, es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, da muss es nicht die gleiche sein.


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man heutzutage "Luxus"! Feines Essen und das in grossen Quantitäten ist doch das wichtigste ;-)


Pah, lieber ein Kleines schönes Landhaus, in einer schönen Umgebund das reicht mir und wieso Stürzt verdammt nochmal jedesmal ICQ AB?


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Ah, es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, da muss es nicht die gleiche sein.


Wenn du mal Millionär wirst, werd ich Inhaber von Microsoft ~~


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

hah jaa genau^^ M$^^


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

aja dat browsergame is geil^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hah jaa genau^^ M$^^


^^
ey da ist net mal ICQ schuld sondern meine Taskleiste schmiert ab rofl...


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

siehste da is er der beweis^^ Microsoft produziert Schrott^^


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

wer schaut noch Pro 7^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> siehste da is er der beweis^^ Microsoft produziert Schrott^^


Nö, hängt an meinen Blascclienten&Kasperksy rum ~~ erst hängt sich kasperksy bei überprüfen von Blasc auf, dann Blasc und dann die gesamte tastkleiste xD


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pah, lieber ein Kleines schönes Landhaus, in einer schönen Umgebund das reicht mir und wieso Stürzt verdammt nochmal jedesmal ICQ AB?


N kleines Landhaus? Ich will n grosses!^^ Zum Abschluss der 2. (8.) Klasse hat eine die ganze Klasse zu sich übers Wochenende eingeladen, das hatte schon Züge einer Luxusvilla, auch im Land. Das ist sooo geil, sowas muss man mal gesehen haben. Riesen Naturswimmingpool, Sauna, alles Topmodern und superluxuriös... Ich war nicht der einzige, der nicht mehr weg wollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> N kleines Landhaus? Ich will n grosses!^^ Zum Abschluss der 2. (8.) Klasse hat eine die ganze Klasse zu sich übers Wochenende eingeladen, das hatte schon Züge einer Luxusvilla, auch im Land. Das ist sooo geil, sowas muss man mal gesehen haben. Riesen Naturswimmingpool, Sauna, alles Topmodern und superluxuriös... Ich war nicht der einzige, der nicht mehr weg wollte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Luxus mag ich net...
Naja wer sich aber so freunde machen will....


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

looool^^

dadurch verabschiedet sich deine taskleiste??^^

löl^^ naja die probs hab i net^^ benutze ESET NOD 32 und dazu noch die Hardware Firewall von meinem Router^^ reicht mehr brauch ich net^^


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> siehste da is er der beweis^^ Microsoft produziert Schrott^^


/sign



Dracun schrieb:


> wer schaut noch Pro 7^^


Ne, Schwester und Mutter schauen grad eines ihrer geliebten DVDs und versperren dadurch die Glotze... Wer schaut sich denn Harry Potter oder sonst nen Kinderkram an?


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> looool^^
> 
> dadurch verabschiedet sich deine taskleiste??^^
> 
> löl^^ naja die probs hab i net^^ benutze ESET NOD 32 und dazu noch die Hardware Firewall von meinem Router^^ reicht mehr brauch ich net^^


Der gesamte Explorer hat sich grad verabschiedet xD, kann nur noch opera ansehen^^
Genial, naja Kaspersky dafür ist gut und sicher


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Ne, Schwester und Mutter schauen grad eines ihrer geliebten DVDs und versperren dadurch die Glotze... Wer schaut sich denn Harry Potter oder sonst nen Kinderkram an?


Harry potter? Die Bücher waren genial, die Filme net immer. 
Und HP zulesen schadet nie


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Luxus mag ich net...
> Naja wer sich aber so freunde machen will....


Du musst das erst mal erlebt haben... Meine Familie ist ja auch nicht gerade die ärmste aber das was dort abgeht ist ne neue Welt! was mir auch noch gefallen hat waren die teppiche, die waren zwar dick aber irrsinnig weich^^ ja, man erfreut sich an so mancher nebensache^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (2. Dezember 2008)

HP ist was für kinder und ale eute dieglauben das wäre fanasy hpzieht fanatasy in den gotverdammten dreck die kleinen mädchen die sich als hexe verkleiden haue ich gerne


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Du musst das erst mal erlebt haben... Meine Familie ist ja auch nicht gerade die ärmste aber das was dort abgeht ist ne neue Welt! was mir auch noch gefallen hat waren die teppiche, die waren zwar dick aber irrsinnig weich^^ ja, man erfreut sich an so mancher nebensache^^


Wie gesagt, wer sich so Freunde machen will soll es tun, würde bei mir nicht klappen.
Lieber ruhig, mit mittelmäßigen/normalen Einkommen und dafür ordentliche freunde als "gekaufte" freunde


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Harry potter? Die Bücher waren genial, die Filme net immer.
> Und HP zulesen schadet nie


ja hab 1-6 auch gelesen, 7 hab ich mir nicht angetan da man vermuten kann was passieren wird... die bücher gehen noch einigermassen aber die filme? auf jedenfall nicht mein geschmack...


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

meine Methode is auch gut & sicher^^ seit dem i diese variante benutze hatte i keine Viren, Trojaner etc mehr^^ 
vorher hatte i (ganz am Anfang meiner PC Karriere hab i *wüürg* AntiVir benutzt^^ und mein System war en reiner Brutkasten für Viren & Trojaner^^) 
Da half nur formatieren und neu aufsetzen^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> HP ist was für kinder und ale eute dieglauben das wäre fanasy hpzieht fanatasy in den gotverdammten dreck die kleinen mädchen die sich als hexe verkleiden haue ich gerne


o.O
Naja, gut, ich hab mit HP angefangen lesen zu WOLLEN, naja seitdem zwar alle teile nun im Bücherregal, aber dafür sind sie Teil meiner Kindheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

Also kamui i weiß net was du willst^^ die Bücher sind ja auch für kinder geschrieben worden^^

Und schlecht waren sie definitiv net^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ja hab 1-6 auch gelesen, 7 hab ich mir nicht angetan da man vermuten kann was passieren wird... die bücher gehen noch einigermassen aber die filme? auf jedenfall nicht mein geschmack...


Ich hab teil 7 in 6h durchgelesen, war echt genial. Und übermorgen kommt ja schon das Märchenbuch für 67 euro bei mir zuhause an, wieder was über weihnachten zu lesen


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wer sich so Freunde machen will soll es tun, würde bei mir nicht klappen.
> Lieber ruhig, mit mittelmäßigen/normalen Einkommen und dafür ordentliche freunde als "gekaufte" freunde


Hat nix mit freunde kaufen zu tun... ich bin, auf jedenfall in diesem bereich, nur seeeeehr schwer käuflich (also das müsst echt ne riesen menge kohle sein^^)... sie war auch ohne das beliebt, zwar nicht unglaublich schön dafür nett witzig etc. sobald man von geld spricht schreibst du sofort negatives...


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Hat nix mit freunde kaufen zu tun... ich bin, auf jedenfall in diesem bereich, nur seeeeehr schwer käuflich (also das müsst echt ne riesen menge kohle sein^^)... sie war auch ohne das beliebt, zwar nicht unglaublich schön dafür nett witzig etc. sobald man von geld spricht schreibst du sofort negatives...


Hmm weil Leute mit Geld vllt. zum Großteil so sind? Weil sie denken sie sind die "Oberchecka" und können sich alles kaufen?
Und wie gesagt, wer sich Freunde kaufen will solls machen...


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> HP ist was für kinder und ale eute dieglauben das wäre fanasy hpzieht fanatasy in den gotverdammten dreck die kleinen mädchen die sich als hexe verkleiden haue ich gerne


ganz meiner meinung... ich versteh net was toll an hp sien sollte

den kommentar hab ich ja total übersehen^^


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm weil Leute mit Geld vllt. zum Großteil so sind? Weil sie denken sie sind die "Oberchecka" und können sich alles kaufen?
> Und wie gesagt, wer sich Freunde kaufen will solls machen...


ja das hass ich auch an solchen, solche behinderte kaufen dann für ihre 4 jährige tochter ne sonnenbrille für 20'000 euro etc... was soll das bringen? das was man an geld zu viel hat um einigermassen wohlhabend zu leben sollte man in die forschung investieren^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ganz meiner meinung... ich versteh net was toll an hp sien sollte
> 
> den kommentar hab ich ja total übersehen^^


Hmm was an HP toll ist? Man bringt ziemlich gut damit Kinder zum lesen, es bietet eine recht gute Story und wie JKR schreibt ist schon echt genial. 

Und nomma zu den Filmen: Die schauspieler sind net mal übel, also Radcliffe macht seine Sache gut, genauso wie Grint, und Emma Watson sieht ja echt fantastisch aus :>


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich kipp ausen Latschen, bräucht ich ja morgen nichtmal zur Schule wegen 4 stunden doofen rumsitzens :/
6. Frei, 7. Frei, 3.Stunde: Selbststudium, naja also auch frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omfg


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm was an HP toll ist? Man bringt ziemlich gut damit Kinder zum lesen, es bietet eine recht gute Story und wie JKR schreibt ist schon echt genial.
> 
> Und nomma zu den Filmen: Die schauspieler sind net mal übel, also Radcliffe macht seine Sache gut, genauso wie Grint, und Emma Watson sieht ja echt fantastisch aus :>


toll, man bringt kleine kinder zum lesen damit sie in einer immaginären zauberwelt versinken! XD also bei filmen is mir nicht wichtig welche schauspieler es sind oder wie die aussehen sondern dass der film modern wirkt und kein langweiliges (liebes)gesülze enthält... ich hasse filme an denen alles perfekt ist und es natürlich nur n happy end geben kann, damit macht man sozusagen die menschen fertig oder lässt ein perfektes & sorgenfreies weltbild erscheinen... naja es gilt meinungsfreiheit, alle dürfen denken wass sie wollen


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> toll, man bringt kleine kinder zum lesen damit sie in einer immaginären zauberwelt versinken! XD also bei filmen is mir nicht wichtig welche schauspieler es sind oder wie die aussehen sondern dass der film modern wirkt und kein langweiliges (liebes)gesülze enthält... ich hasse filme an denen alles perfekt ist und es natürlich nur n happy end geben kann, damit macht man sozusagen die menschen fertig oder lässt ein perfektes & sorgenfreies weltbild erscheinen... naja es gilt meinungsfreiheit, alle dürfen denken wass sie wollen


Wer den Quatsch in Filmen glaub musst schon stark Unterbemittelt sein oder keine Narichten gucken^^
und die HP filme verkaufen sich auch net übel (siehe verschiebung des 6. (DIEARSCH****))


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer den Quatsch in Filmen glaub musst schon stark Unterbemittelt sein oder keine Narichten gucken^^


dazu fällt mir nur der zeitungsbericht mim kleinen pascal ein, der in den fernseher gehüpft ist, wegen ner ü-ei werbung... find das bild aber grad net mehr xD


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

jetzt musste i das mal wieder net überlesen^^

aber nenn mir bitte mal ein Buch was in keiner imaginären (aja dat nächste mal dat Wort bitte richtig schreiben^^) Welt spielt??

denn alle Bücher handeln von einer fiktiven Geschichte^^ (ausgenommen Sachbücher, Biographien & Zeitgeschichte)


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dazu fällt mir nur der zeitungsbericht mim kleinen pascal ein, der in den fernseher gehüpft ist, wegen ner ü-ei werbung... find das bild aber grad net mehr xD


:-D
Brille, kommt rein, sagt net mal Hallo ^^
Und komm das warn kleines kind,also bitte.


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kipp ausen Latschen, bräucht ich ja morgen nichtmal zur Schule wegen 4 stunden doofen rumsitzens :/
> 6. Frei, 7. Frei, 3.Stunde: Selbststudium, naja also auch frei
> 
> 
> ...


morgen:
-matte
-matte
-geschichte
-bg
-bg

boah eig erscheint das leicht aber s kotzt mich trotzdem an... matte wieder total langweilig und der lehrer noch aus den 20-ern denkt die klasse müsste super diszipliniert sein... geschichte geht ja noch aber bg, das is zu viel... ich hab bg und nich musik gewählt weiil man ja denkt man müsste nur kurz was hinkritzeln und schon kriegt man ne gute note aber wir mussten ne vase zeichnen und jetzt seit den herbstferien aus ton nachbasteln... natürlich war ich mal wieder der einzige der so blöd war und nicht nur ne viereckige gezeichnet hat sondern eine 3- seitige mit unzähligen rundungen, das is unmöglich herzustellen. letzes mal war ich krank und darum bin ich jetzt noch mehr hinten drein, die ersten sind schon fertig und bei mir sind die bausteine total... naja unpassend^^ 

flame flame flame etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> :-D
> Brille, kommt rein, sagt net mal Hallo ^^
> Und komm das warn kleines kind,also bitte.


ich find, es passt trotzdem =D


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dazu fällt mir nur der zeitungsbericht mim kleinen pascal ein, der in den fernseher gehüpft ist, wegen ner ü-ei werbung... find das bild aber grad net mehr xD



jaa kenn i auch^^  aber nochmal zu Ty...wie auch immer geschrieben^^ ... lieber lesen die Kids das und erweitern damit ihren Wortschatz als gar net und verdummen.


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> morgen:
> -matte
> -matte
> -geschichte
> ...


Tja dein Pech
Morgen nur
Musik, Physik, Selbsstudium, Bio, Mathe, ENDE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4 Stunden ausruhen...


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> jetzt musste i das mal wieder net überlesen^^
> 
> aber nenn mir bitte mal ein Buch was in keiner imaginären (aja dat nächste mal dat Wort bitte richtig schreiben^^) Welt spielt??
> 
> denn alle Bücher handeln von einer fiktiven Geschichte^^ (ausgenommen Sachbücher, Biographien & Zeitgeschichte)


ja ich lese schon fantasy aber hp... hp hat einfach sowas spezielles dass es total schlecht macht (MEINER meinung nach)... und in nem spammforum achte ich nich auf rechtschreibung


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

hilft aber beim verständlichen lesen^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

So ich mach mich dann ins Bett, nochen bissel telefonieren o.O
Bye euch
@Trykos: das ist kein Spammforum sondern ein Forum mit ausgebreiteten Allgemeinwissen wo es leider zu Spams kommt


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja dein Pech
> Morgen nur
> Musik, Physik, Selbsstudium, Bio, Mathe, ENDE
> 
> ...


du findest immer wieder wege mich fertig zu machen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

musik physik bio mathe alles total easy pille palle das kann ma einfach muss nie lernen etc.

was is denn selbststudium? haben wir hier ja gar nich so weit ich weiss^^

ach ja,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  is mein lieblingssmilie... warum eigendlich?


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

bin auch wech bye bye


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich mach mich dann ins Bett, nochen bissel telefonieren o.O
> Bye euch
> @Trykos: das ist kein Spammforum sondern ein Forum mit ausgebreiteten Allgemeinwissen wo es leider zu Spams kommt


ja da haste schon recht, trotzdem, ich über- und untertreibe immer gern... ausserdem schreibt man mich ohne s!!! das machste schon seit dem ich hier aufgetaucht bin! ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ;-)


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

bye bye ihr lieben ;-)

edit: is noch wer da? (edit weil ich wills nich nochma riskieren 3fach post zu machen...)


----------



## SinEateR-SER (2. Dezember 2008)

ja das is ja ma nen thread nach meinen geschmack^^ da ich eh son nachtschwärmer bin werd ich wohl ma öfters vorbeischaun   nja aber für heut geh ich ma ins bett bin scho die letzen tage erst nach 2 ins bette also bis demnächst
cu


----------



## Sandra_wow (3. Dezember 2008)

Falls jemand da ist und das Liest, wollte ich fragen wie so ich nicht einschlafen kann war 3stunden im bett und nun seit 1 sitz ich vor dem pc -_-^^ ich geh wieder ins bett und hoffe das ich einschlafe. gn8^^


----------



## benski235 (3. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht ist Vollmond?


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2008)

Gutn Abend wenn wer da ist
GTA IV ROOOOOCKT


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gutn Abend wenn wer da ist
> GTA IV ROOOOOCKT


_THE GRAPHIC SETTINGS OF GRAND THEFT AUTO IV PC

Most users using current PC hardware as of December 2008 are advised to use medium graphics settings. Higher settings are provided for future generations of PCs with higher specifications than are currently widely available.
_

löl


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> _THE GRAPHIC SETTINGS OF GRAND THEFT AUTO IV PC
> 
> Most users using current PC hardware as of December 2008 are advised to use medium graphics settings. Higher settings are provided for future generations of PCs with higher specifications than are currently widely available.
> _
> ...


Ja und? Ich spiels auch nur auf Mittel und es sieht genial aus, und schau dir Crysis an: Ging 2007 mit DX10 + high details auch net auf high end rechnern ruckelfrei, und war nebenbei der schlimmste shooter den ich je gespielt habe


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Dezember 2008)

SCHNEE!


----------



## Rhokan (3. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns im Süden nicht : /


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns im Nord-Westen schneits auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2008)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Bei uns im Nord-Westen schneits auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Falsch gequotet`?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (3. Dezember 2008)

Moinssens the bjoernsens is hier


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Moinssens the bjoernsens is hier


Tach aber hier ist nichts los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Dezember 2008)

nabend


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Dezember 2008)

@ Razyl: habs korrigiert! 

Wer von euch hat ne Ps3?


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2008)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> @ Razyl: habs korrigiert!
> 
> Wer von euch hat ne Ps3?


Wozu ne Konsole, ich habn PC das reicht :>


----------



## Samson Druid (4. Dezember 2008)

nabend




Razyl schrieb:


> Wozu ne Konsole, ich habn PC das reicht :>


  richtig ich hab nen pc und nen bildschirm der hdcp unterstuetzt und mit meiner graka sieht AssasinesCreed aus wie auf der ps3


----------



## Crackmack (4. Dezember 2008)

Noch wer da?^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Gutn abend, obwohlich denke das ich eh wieder der einzige sein werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gutn abend, obwohlich denke das ich eh wieder der einzige sein werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh ja wirst du. ich geh jetz nämlcih erst mal afk


----------



## Rhokan (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube das mit dem mangelnden Besuch hier wird sich in den Ferien wieder legen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. Dezember 2008)

Mahlzeit

grad mal mein Batman Returns ausgepackt(nach dem es endlich im Briefkasten war^^) und wieder gezoggt^^

Hach is dat geil^^

Aja an alle Konsoleros die ihren Streit haben welche Konsole die beste sei^^
denen sei einfach mal das hier gesagt^^

*SNES is die beste Konsole und die mit dem höchsten Fun Faktor seit zig Jahren^^*


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Nicht so laut Dracun, mir gehts scheiße und ich könnte nun nen tisch zerhacken^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

kater? =P


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

Genau und wo spiele ich SNES spiele?
Auf dem PC mit einem Emulator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Genau und wo spiele ich SNES spiele?
> Auf dem PC mit einem Emulator
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haste da auch den controller? =P


----------



## Dracun (4. Dezember 2008)

weniger saufen^^

aja nur zur Info hab noch ne Wii und vor Jahren die PSX und die PS 2 gehabt^^

Also a bissel Ahnung hab i.^^ Und SNES rockt einfach nur^^

MK 3, SF 2, SMW, SMK, etc da waren noch Games^^


----------



## Dracun (4. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Genau und wo spiele ich SNES spiele?
> Auf dem PC mit einem Emulator
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wtf??

Wenn Retro dann richtich Retro zoggen^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> kater? =P


hmm nein?
Genau mitten in der woche besauf ich mich ~~
Nein, scheiß tag gewesen nur


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> hmm nein?
> Genau mitten in der woche besauf ich mich ~~


so leute solls geben :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> haste da auch den controller? =P



Zwar keinen Original SNES Controller aber natürlich habe ich mir dafür auch einen Controller gekauft... sonst ist das doof ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Zwar keinen Original SNES Controller aber natürlich habe ich mir dafür auch einen Controller gekauft... sonst ist das doof ^^


ohne original isses nicht richtig retro :>
da würde ich den fernseher+konsole vorziehen^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> so leute solls geben :>


Hmm so wie du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm so wie du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tse als ob >.<


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Dezember 2008)

röööö


----------



## Tabuno (4. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tse als ob >.<


Trinkst du überhaupt?


----------



## Dracun (4. Dezember 2008)

wb
& afk Batman Zoggen bis gleich^^ und keine sorge i lese euch^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trinkst du überhaupt?


klar.
sonst würde ich doch verdursten =P


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> klar.
> sonst würde ich doch verdursten =P


Ich meine alkoholische Getränke :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich meine alkoholische Getränek :>


wär ich nicht drauf gekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Dezember 2008)

ich hab heut ne neue vokabel in english gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Kamui postet in 30 min ein Video wo er für den RednoseDay wirbt :>

@ Brille:
Ja antworte auf die Frage lieber^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab heut ne neue vokabel in english gelernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab heute nur ne Mathe Klassenarbeit verhauen (wuhu 2. 6 ich komme xD), hab mich in Sport fast geprügelt und nebenbei hab ich morgen nur 4h unterricht^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> Ja antworte auf die Frage lieber^^


ich sah das als rhetorische frage an...


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab heute nur ne Mathe Klassenarbeit verhauen (wuhu 2. 6 ich komme xD), hab mich in Sport fast geprügelt und nebenbei hab ich morgen nur 4h unterricht^^


ich hab jeden freitag nur 2 stunden


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich sah das als rhetorische frage an...


Ich aber net und nun Antworte: Trinkst du alk oder net? Aus reininteressenshalber ist die Frage (bevor Selor wieder kommt)

@ Trolli : ich net^^


----------



## Tabuno (4. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab heute nur ne Mathe Klassenarbeit verhauen (wuhu 2. 6 ich komme xD), hab mich in Sport fast geprügelt und nebenbei hab ich morgen nur 4h unterricht^^


in mathen sechsen schreiben ? standard... aber die vokabel war brille - glasses und das aufm gymi pfff


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich aber net und nun Antworte: Trinkst du alk oder net? Aus reininteressenshalber ist die Frage (bevor Selor wieder kommt)


lies meinen post nochma und dann wage es, nochmal zu fragen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich brauch net kommen, ich bin schon da... und abgesehen fehlt dafür ne Frau... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich brauch net kommen, ich bin schon da... und abgesehen fehlt dafür ne Frau...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach immer solche dummen zweideutigkeiten


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach immer solche dummen zweideutigkeiten


tja eindeutig zweideutig


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> in mathen sechsen schreiben ? standard... aber die vokabel war brille - glasses und das aufm gymi pfff


green glasses?^^
Naja normalerweise steh ich mathe 3... dieses jahr 4,6 wuhu^^
Hach ja...
SCHEI? FACH!


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

Du hast doch damit angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Net ich!

PS: Wie zur hölle kann man in Mathe Sechsen schreiben? Das habe selbst ICH nicht geschafft obwohl ich Mathe seit je her abgrundtief gehasst habe!


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2008)

METAL ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Passte das jetzt nicht? Schade -.-


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Du hast doch damit angefangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich meinte das andere kommen net "das kommen"


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> METAL ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


öhm nich so ganz: np: Rise Against - Kotov Syndrome "Appeal To Reason"


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich meinte das andere kommen net "das kommen"



Dann sach gefälligst erscheinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann sach gefälligst erscheinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein.
Kommen heißt Kommen und net das kommen^^
Steht sogar im DUDEN^^ und da steht nicht *********^^
Also nee Selor denkst auch nur an das eine ~~


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

Nein tu ich net, gerade denke ich an ein leckeres Lammrückensteak mit Pfefferrahmsauce und Folienkartoffeln


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein tu ich net, gerade denke ich an ein leckeres Lammrückensteak mit Pfefferrahmsauce und Folienkartoffeln


Aber eben als Ich "kommen" gesagt habe


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber eben als Ich "kommen" gesagt habe


vll dachte er da auch ans essen...
kannibale unso :>


----------



## Tabuno (4. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Du hast doch damit angefangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nichts ist unmöglich...


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Nichts ist unmöglich...


antwortest du egtl auf pn's? =P


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

Ne Menschenfleisch ist zäh und so bäh... da bleibe ich lieber bei einem blutjungen Lamm... süß, knuddelig und verdammt lecker


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> öhm nich so ganz: np: Rise Against - Kotov Syndrome "Appeal To Reason"


Und jetzt P.O.D. - Snuff the Punk? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. Dezember 2008)

Rotenburg....................wuuuaaaah


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> PS: Wie zur hölle kann man in Mathe Sechsen schreiben? Das habe selbst ICH nicht geschafft obwohl ich Mathe seit je her abgrundtief gehasst habe!


Hmm nicht verstehen der Sache? Blackout? gibt viele sachen


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und jetzt P.O.D. - Snuff the Gun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


snuff the punk bitte sehr^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm nicht verstehen der Sache? Blackout? gibt viele sachen



Bei ner Sechs musst du das Blatt aber LEER abgegeben haben...


----------



## Tabuno (4. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> antwortest du egtl auf pn's? =P


jo sry hatt ich übersehen


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

KAmui Postet gleichen seinen 





> Sexy


 Körper in einen Video
[Anweisung von ihn das zu posten]


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Bei ner Sechs musst du das Blatt aber LEER abgegeben haben...


Nö, oder alles war falsch. Ich brauch mind 5 Punkte für ne 5 und das ich die habe ist unwahrscheinlich xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Bei ner Sechs musst du das Blatt aber LEER abgegeben haben...


oder thema verfailt...^^
woas binomische formeln? ich mal nen geodreieck =p
naja, oder man schreibt einfach nur vieles falsch, weil mans eben net kapiert hat^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Bei ner Sechs musst du das Blatt aber LEER abgegeben haben...


oh nein!
hälfte der punktzahl --> 05 punkte. (habsch zumindest so im gedächtnis)


----------



## Tabuno (4. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Bei ner Sechs musst du das Blatt aber LEER abgegeben haben...


naja ich bin jetzt in der neunten und hab bis auf eine arbeit nur 5en in mathe geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war glaub ich ma auch ne 6 dabei^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

Das Ergebniss zählt nur wenig, der großteil geht auf det Lösungswegleinchen^^ Und durch Zufall wirst du schon was richtig haben...

Trolli, die Hälfte der Punktzahl zu haben bedeutet eine Vier (+/-) zu bekommen


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das Ergebniss zählt nur wenig, der großteil geht auf det Lösungswegleinchen^^ Und durch Zufall wirst du schon was richtig haben...


Hey ich hab schon arbeiten abgegeben da stand nur drunter das ich nichts wusste, ich nicht gelernt und habe und ein großes 
MFG


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> snuff the punk bitte sehr^^


Edited 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mixed up P.O.D. - Snuff the Punk and Anti-Flag - We got his Gun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Dezember 2008)

naja ich bin ma off gn8 für morgen noch geschichte lernen -.-


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja ich bin ma off gn8 für morgen noch geschichte lernen -.-


Schlaf gut und Träum was schönes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und was nun?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schlaf gut und Träum was schönes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


np: Beatsteaks - I fought the law "Die Wohnzimmer EP"


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

So ich geh off bye bye, hab noch anderes zu tun


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

Nacht nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> KAmui Postet gleichen seinen  Körper in einen Video
> [Anweisung von ihn das zu posten]


fällt mir da grad so ein <.<


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Dezember 2008)

Jo kommt sofort!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

Bloß nicht!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Dezember 2008)

doch sehr wohl!


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag aber meine Sehkraft noch!


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich mag aber meine Sehkraft noch!


mach die augen zu >.<
aber im ernst, bei dem was es im inet zu sehn gibt, ist sowas doch net schlimm...
vor allem: soweit ich mich erinnere hat kamui doch schonma n vid von sich hier gepostet?


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

Das hab ich auch net geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Dezember 2008)

joa schonmal.

und hier kommt  das 2te: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a70Cp4MKh2o


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch net geguckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann musste das andere ja auch nicht gucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

Aber schon der Gedanke daran ist schlecht *gg*
Karma usw.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Dezember 2008)

ach was


----------



## Dracun (4. Dezember 2008)

tut mir leid kamui aber dein vid gibt es net^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2008)

Ha ha xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Dezember 2008)

ibts schon brille kanns kucken


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ibts schon brille kanns kucken


jo


----------



## Dracun (4. Dezember 2008)

loooool.................. oh mein gott^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  i kann net mehr^^ sry kamui^^ aber meine güte siehst du kagge aus^^....lol i lieg im dreck echt mal^^ sry grad eben funzte es net^^.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



besonders dat letzte Bild nur beachten^^

den das war echtd er Brüller des Jahres^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Dezember 2008)

>.< boah Kagge? ich sehe gut aus Mann!!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2008)

ey iwie glaub ich meine freunde ham probs mim internet...
denen wird allen die hotmail gehackt und nu werd ich mit so nem mist zugespammt *sigh*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Dezember 2008)

ich bleib bei yahoo^^


----------



## Dracun (4. Dezember 2008)

Kennt ihr dat hier schon??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (4. Dezember 2008)

juten Abend miteinander! 

Nicht viel los hier!?


----------



## Samson Druid (4. Dezember 2008)

in der woche kommts mir sehr lehr vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (4. Dezember 2008)

ist es auch kukt mein video an bitte:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a70Cp4MKh2o


----------



## Manoroth (4. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ist es auch kukt mein video an bitte:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a70Cp4MKh2o



.... kamui du hast ne meise^^


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> .... kamui du hast ne meise^^


/sign o.0


----------



## Himmelskrieger (4. Dezember 2008)

Nach den Antworten gerade trau ich mich nicht das Video anzuschauen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub da hat jemand zuviel Zeit/Langeweile.... Kauf dir Left 4 Dead !

lg


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend verehrte N8schwärmer


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

NAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabbbbbbbbbbbbeeeend

wie geht es euch allen?????


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

GUUUUUT


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> NAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabbbbbbbbbbbbeeeend
> 
> wie geht es euch allen?????


Gut, ruhe BAyern spielt!^^

@ Kamui: deine sig ist schei***


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

*München verliert*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

NEIN!


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> *München verliert*


Hmm nein, Bayern hätte schon 2:1 führen können xD


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Hätte is net Sicher^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

naja mal sehen


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

wo is brile mano ccrack?


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hätte is net Sicher^^


Üff hoffenheim... ohne herrn Hopp wären sie auch nichts. Klar sie spielen gut fußball, aber mal sehen was in den nächsten 1-3 Jahren ist, dann sieht man ob sie gut genug sind


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wo is brile mano ccrack?


Sind alle "beschäftigt" am See hrhr


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Nabend *Postcount +1*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

moi jokkeerin  o


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

was steht heut an...Nein bin kein Fußballfan


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> was steht heut an...Nein bin kein Fußballfan



Byernvs Hoffnheim


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> was steht heut an...Nein bin kein Fußballfan


BUUUHHHHH!!!


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

was soll dat heißen kamui??

Bei mir läuft Red Heat im TV und bin am tippeln


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

viel spaß beim velrieren^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> BUUUHHHHH!!!


Wieso...ist eh zeitverschwendung...da schau ich lieber e-sport gaming live^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

e-sport ist lustig jo


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wieso...ist eh zeitverschwendung...da schau ich lieber e-sport gaming live^^


Zeitverschwendung.. pff gesünder als E.sports alle mal.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino du häßlicher shisha raucher^^

habe grad dein foto entdeckt^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zeitverschwendung.. pff gesünder als E.sports alle mal.


Das zuschauen ist genauso ungesund^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Das zuschauen ist genauso ungesund^^


Ich schaue nicht nur zu ich spiele Fußball auch (wenn auch net vereinsmäßig, dafür aber handball).


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Jokkerino du häßlicher shisha raucher^^


Ich bin hübsch okayyyyyyyyyyyy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

hmmmmm....kay... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> hmmmmm....kay...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


arsch bleibt unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

joke dein gesicht kommt mir bekannt vor irgendwie kann mich auch täuschen^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> hmmmmm....kay...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


KÜSST EUCH!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schwult an! *sirene*^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzw in diesem forum^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqAbuy_Lyo4...feature=related


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqAbuy_Lyo4...feature=related


Wahrscheinlich wird das Video automatisch aufgerufen wenn du deinen Browser öffnest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Das is ja genauso krank wie dein vid Kamui^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

ich kenne nur kanke sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

das video ist das schlimmste was es in youtube gibt^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

meins?


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> meins?


kp das video was du gepostet hast xD


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> kp das video was du gepostet hast xD


Da siehsten ihn NACKT^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

reif für redtube xD


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

und dat is eklig^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

das isst nicht eklig das ist sexy was kann ich machen dracun gegen deiner scheu vor schlankheit ok der war gemein aber trotzdem. das herz ist doch toll^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

du hast soeben das liebste mitglied der community beleidigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Dat hat nix mit scheu zu tun^^ aber alter^^ du machst dich mit dem vid mehr als nur lächerlich^^

aber jedem dat seine^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a70Cp4MKh2o
Sexy Kamui in Action 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TheMehran (vor 3 Stunden)   
0   
Antworten 
ist das arm.

^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

er ist evtl. vom anderem ufer^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

YAY und Draci das soll lächerlich sein sonst würde ich mir kein rosa herz aufmalen oder?^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> YAY und Draci das soll lächerlich sein sonst würde ich mir ein rosa herz aufmalen oder?^^


wenn dann pink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Joker? Du ziehst das nur noch rein gelle?^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joker? Du ziehst das nur noch rein gelle?^^


klar, das macht mich geil omg^^ ist jez mein lieblingsvid auf tube  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> klar, das macht mich geil omg^^ ist jez mein lieblingsvid auf tube
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das freut Kamui :>


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

oh ja


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

omg hammerhart^^


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

wahrscheinlich kloppt er sich einen darauf^^

nee Joker war nur spaß^^

i fand dat vid einfach nur lächerlich aber wie gesagt jedem dat seine^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> omg hammerhart^^


Wie ich in den Comments geschrieben habe: ER IST KRANK! 
Wer ist so blöde und macht so ein video? (nichts gegen dich Kamui^^) aber du bist weder reich noch bist du Super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> jedem dat seine^^


Du weißt schon das der Satz scheiße ist oder?


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Kamui sollte so rumlaufen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Kamui sollte so rumlaufen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Siehste kamui^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

TOOOOOR HOFFENHEIM FÜHRT.
Naja durch wen wohl...


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> TOOOOOR HOFFENHEIM FÜHRT.
> Naja durch wen wohl...


waayyyneee^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> waayyyneee^^


HALT DICH DA RAUS. Naja da muss ich wohl bald nahc hoffenheim und randale machen^^


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das der Satz scheiße ist oder?



wieso?? Jedem tierchen sein plasierchen kurz jedem dat seine^^

Also versteh ich net was daran scheiße sein soll^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wieso?? Jedem tierchen sein plasierchen kurz jedem dat seine^^
> 
> Also versteh ich net was daran scheiße sein soll^^


Hmmm KZ, eingangstor, da steht dasselbe nur mal so nebenbei


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

hee? Waren wir nicht eben dabei kamui zu dissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> hee? Waren wir nicht eben dabei kamui zu dissen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der haut uns gleich links und rechts und nur für dich Joker: das Video ohne Hose/Unterhose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmmm KZ, eingangstor, da steht dasselbe nur mal so nebenbei



nee du da steht Arbeit mach frei^^

Is en kleiner unterscheid^^
Außer du zeigst mir en Pic in welchem KZ dat steht^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Random#Ent..._und_Geschichte

Oh ja... ich bin ein DEUS


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

gut okay das wusste ich net^^ aber mal ehrlich mein freund...nur weil des mal an irgend einem KZ tor stand warum sollte man dann den satz net mehr benutzen dürfen??^^ vor allen bist du der erste der mich darauf aufmerksam machte^^

Also i find jetzt prinzipiell nix schlimmes an den satz^^


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Random#Ent..._und_Geschichte
> 
> Oh ja... ich bin ein DEUS


ein was???


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ein was???





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> gut okay das wusste ich net^^ aber mal ehrlich mein freund...nur weil des mal an irgend einem KZ tor stand warum sollte man dann den satz net mehr benutzen dürfen??^^ vor allen bist du der erste der mich darauf aufmerksam machte^^
> 
> Also i find jetzt prinzipiell nix schlimmes an den satz^^


Dieser Satz war auf die Arbeit der KZ Häftlinge dran geheftet worden, also Wer im KZ war hat genau das bekommen was er verdient hat, nach annahme der damaligen Nationalsozialistischen Anhänger.
Und naja... darum sollte man wohl den satz nichtmehr benutzen. 
Und ja ich bin sehr stark Antinationalsozialistisch veranlagt (auf seine 5 t-shirts/pullover schau mit Anti rechts inhalt schau).


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

löl


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

Deus ein göttliches wesen ganz einfach auf latein grad gegooglelt^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

AUSGLEICH!!!!!!!! LAHM MIT DEN 1:1 JAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Satz war auf die Arbeit der KZ Häftlinge dran geheftet worden, also Wer im KZ war hat genau das bekommen was er verdient hat, nach annahme der damaligen Nationalsozialistischen Anhänger.
> Und naja... darum sollte man wohl den satz nichtmehr benutzen.
> Und ja ich bin sehr stark Antinationalsozialistisch veranlagt (auf seine 5 t-shirts/pullover schau mit Anti rechts inhalt schau).



i mag auch den braunen dreck net und der Teil der deutschen Geschichte is sehr traurig...
aber razyl das war vor 60 Jahren und dieser Satz gehört eigentlich zu meinem normalen Sprachgebrauch^^
Und man sollte net alles was damals war oder in irgendeiner Verbindung mit den Nazis stand verteufeln^^

Oder willst du die Autobahn auch verteufeln oder den Muttertag??^^

I versteh dich wirklich razyl aber man kann es auch ein bissel übertreiben finde ich zumindest^^

Also hab mich wieder lieb^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> AUSGLEICH!!!!!!!! LAHM MIT DEN 1:1 JAHAHAHAHA


nochmal wayne^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> i mag auch den braunen dreck net und der Teil der deutschen Geschichte is sehr traurig...
> aber razyl das war vor 60 Jahren und dieser Satz gehört eigentlich zu meinem normalen Sprachgebrauch^^
> Und man sollte net alles was damals war oder in irgendeiner Verbindung mit den Nazis stand verteufeln^^
> 
> ...


naja dafür das ihn die Nazis so verinnerlicht haben nutze ich diesen Satz nie wieder.
Zum letzteren, nein war nichts gegen dich wollte es dir nur mal klarmachen.

@ JOKER: DANN SAG NICHTS DAZU!


PS: Dracun es gibt immer mehr Menschen die wie du denken: pah ist schon lange vorbei geht mich nichts an.
Falsch, dies wird immer(!) in den Gedächtnissen der Menschen bleiben und für Deutschland wird es immer ein schwarzer Punkt in der Geschichte sein.


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> naja dafür das ihn die Nazis so verinnerlicht haben nutze ich diesen Satz nie wieder.
> Zum letzteren, nein war nichts gegen dich wollte es dir nur mal klarmachen.
> 
> @ JOKER: DANN SAG NICHTS DAZU!


dann is ja jut hasi^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ JOKER: DANN SAG NICHTS DAZU!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Und übrigens haste dir das mal das Forum der NPD angeschaut? Das ist der hammer...
Naja ich frag mich auch warum ein großteil der Neonazis mit Glatze rumläuft?...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

ich finde NPD gehöhrt untersagt Politische freiheiet ina llen ehren aber NPD braucht man wirklich nicht!


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich finde NPD gehöhrt untersagt Politische freiheiet ina llen ehren aber NPD braucht man wirklich nicht!


Wäre ja fast passiert aber durch einen Formfehler :/


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

natürlich das haste recht razyl ....aber hallo???

Finde solang des in den Schulen gelehrt wird und man es dadurch in den Köpfen der Jugend einhämmert( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gerät es auch net in Vergessenheit^^
Und i finde das wir deutschen seit 60 Jahren genug unter diesem Punkt leiden.^^ Es is Vergangenheit und i finde das man sich da ganz schön reins teigern kann^^

Für mich is das Vergangenheit und man sollte sich net zu dolle in diese Sache reinsteigern^^


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja ich frag mich auch warum ein großteil der Neonazis mit Glatze rumläuft?...




damit Luft ans Hirn kommt^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> natürlich das haste recht razyl ....aber hallo???
> 
> Finde solang des in den Schulen gelehrt wird und man es dadurch in den Köpfen der Jugend einhämmert(
> 
> ...


Ahja, und irgendwann wenn es niemanden interessiert kommt wieder so eine Partei an die macht und was ist dann?


Spoiler



http://forum.deutscher-netzdienst.de/Deuts...orum/portal.php


Les dir das mal durch das ist der hammer :/


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl als erstes müsste die besagte Partei die sogenannte 5% Hürde schaffen dann noch die absolute Mehrheit im Bundestag bekommen^^
man soll ja sagen Nix ist unmöglich aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit is eher gering das des klappt^^

und ne solche seiten besuche ich net^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Razyl als erstes müsste die besagte Partei die sogenannte 5% Hürde schaffen dann noch die absolute Mehrheit im Bundestag bekommen^^
> man soll ja sagen Nix ist unmöglich aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit is eher gering das des klappt^^


Die NPD kommt immer mehr an die Macht, in machen Bundesländern hat sie die 5% hürde genommen, ist zwar nicht an der Regierung beteiligt aber immerhin im dortigen Landrat.
Und was wissen was in 100 Jahren ist? Wenn ich von einigen höre "böööh 2. Weltkrieg, Nazis, Jaja interessiert mich doch nicht", und irgendwann sehen wir was wirklich war, wenn so eine Partei an der Macht ist. Klar derzeit ist es schwer, aber es ist nie ausgeschlossen das sowas nicht noch einmal passiert


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Der Artikel mit den Moscheen ist hart...woher kennst du solche Seiten?


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Deswegen sag ich das die Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr als gering is das es klappt^^
Lies dir doch mal Comments richtig durch mein freund^^
und i will die discu jetzt hier mal beenden da wir uns eventuell vllt noch wegen verschiedenen Meinungen in die Haare kriegen^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Der Artikel mit den Moscheen ist hart...woher kennst du solche Seiten?


Google NPD und schau dich auf deren Parteiseite um...
DS WArenversand, Schulhof CD´s.... das ist krank und gehört klipp und klar für immer verboten.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Deswegen sag ich das die Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr als gering is das es klappt^^
> Lies dir doch mal Comments richtig durch mein freund^^
> und i will die discu jetzt hier mal beenden da wir uns eventuell vllt noch wegen verschiedenen Meinungen in die Haare kriegen^^


oder von den administratoren gebannt werden^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

oder von mir eine bekommt^^


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

was soll i denn von dir schmales Hemd denn bekommen?? wenn i mich auf dich druff setze hast du erstmal Atemnot^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

das stimmt allerdings^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

NEEEEIIIINNNNNN!!
ich war eben auf einer Stream seite für aktuelle Filme...und ...und dann... bei der hälfte des Filmes... da schloss ich zufällig das Fenster *heul*

ich war mitten in madagascar 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

hahahahaha^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

lad nochmal bis zur hälfte und kuck weiter^1^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> lad nochmal bis zur hälfte und kuck weiter^1^^


weisst du wie lang die scheisse lädt^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

kommt aufs inet an^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

JAHAHAHAHA 2:1 IN LETZTER MINUTE FÜR BAYERN LUCA TOOOOOOOONIIIII JAHAHAHAHA *dance*


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die NPD kommt immer mehr an die Macht, in machen Bundesländern hat sie die 5% hürde genommen, ist zwar nicht an der Regierung beteiligt aber immerhin im dortigen Landrat.
> Und was wissen was in 100 Jahren ist? Wenn ich von einigen höre "böööh 2. Weltkrieg, Nazis, Jaja interessiert mich doch nicht", und irgendwann sehen wir was wirklich war, wenn so eine Partei an der Macht ist. Klar derzeit ist es schwer, aber es ist nie ausgeschlossen das sowas nicht noch einmal passiert



http://www.welt.de/politik/article2787039/...Mitglieder.html


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2008)

boa eh fu bayern echt ma


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

boahr, hammerhart...der shit hat meinen abend versaut omg^^

gn8 leute ich geh in die falle mtv schauen...auf mtv ist verlass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> boa eh fu bayern echt ma


Pff Toni ist effektiv und trifft dann wenns nötig ist JUHU
Nichts hoffenheim hier


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff Toni ist effektiv und trifft dann wenns nötig ist JUHU
> Nichts hoffenheim hier


quatsch wieder son bayern dusel


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> quatsch wieder son bayern dusel


Na und? Pech, wenn die anderen klubs dafür zu doof sind fehler auszunutzen. dafür sind sie der einzige Klub in Deutschland der in der CL weiter schafft als die Gruppenphase.
BAYERN OLE!!!!!!


----------



## Valinar (5. Dezember 2008)

Genau wegen sowas mag ich die Bayern kein bissl.
Sie könne spielen aber sie haben zu oft zu viel glück


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

needd fernando torres im team


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Genau wegen sowas mag ich die Bayern kein bissl.
> Sie könne spielen aber sie haben zu oft zu viel glück


Genau, da sie das Glück auch beeinflussen....
Sorry aber dafür kann BAyern nichts.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Boah ein geniales Ende des Tages: Bayern gewinnt und so war der Tag genial. Freitag ist immer so toll :>


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2008)

Naja, Hertha wird Herbstmeister............ oleeeeeee


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.welt.de/politik/article2787039/...Mitglieder.html


Hab dich übersehen Brille^^
Gutn ABend^^
Ja gut, das kann sich aber auch wieder schnell ändern leider


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

schalke gewinnt noch^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

BRILLE? wo bleibten nun ein Foto von dir? xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> BRILLE? wo bleibten nun ein Foto von dir? xD


sachma fehlt dir ne *** vorlage oder ws bockt dich des so? o_O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

jA Genau ein foto von dir her zackig!


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sachma fehlt dir ne *** vorlage oder ws bockt dich des so? o_O


Ich machs aus langeweile um den Thread hier zu beleben nomma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, ich sags nur weil Kamui das eben erwähnt hat im ICQ und wollte nomma nachhacken^^


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sachma fehlt dir ne *** vorlage oder ws bockt dich des so? o_O


jo er will deine grüne brille sehen


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Hier gibt es mal en Paar Pics von mir und meinem Sohn heute erst gemacht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich machs aus langeweile um den Thread hier zu beleben nomma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Spoiler



mein we kannste ja dann auf yp begutachten... =P


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

HAHA das letzte Bild dracun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du siehst aus wie ein verrückter xD 
Aber sonst nette bilder :>


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

is zwar net die brille aber is ja auch jacke^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> mein we kannste ja dann auf yp begutachten... =P


YP? Wochenende? hm`? *verwirrt*


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> YP? Wochenende? hm`? *verwirrt*


vergiss es...^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

wow coole bart frisur kombi dracun


Brille ZEIG FOTO HER!!


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2008)

ach razyl du weisst schon das du meinen mülleimer style kopierst oder?^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ach razyl du weisst schon das du meinen mülleimer style kopierst oder?^^


Nö, joker wollte das ich nen neuen Avatar mache, und da passt dieses Zeichen perfekt zu meiner Einstellung.

@ Brille:
Nö, erklär!^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Boah :-/ Warum funzt BF2 nimmer :/
Argh


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, joker wollte das ich nen neuen Avatar mache, und da passt dieses Zeichen perfekt zu meiner Einstellung.
> 
> @ Brille:
> Nö, erklär!^^


you copied my style, dartsab


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

Bastrad ist kein woooooord^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> you copied my style, dartsab


Nein, meins enthält ein Hakenkreuz was in einen Mülltonne geworfen wird, deins ein IE zeichen was schon inder Mülltonne ist.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Bastrad ist kein woooooord^^


bastrad?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> dartsab






Tabuno schrieb:


> bastrad?^^


dartsab =bastrad
dratsab =bastard


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Ahh endlich gehts wieder *dance*


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Über welches Thema wollen wir nun Sprechen? :>
Fußball, Politik, Kamui?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Über welches Thema wollen wir nun Sprechen? :>
> Fußball, Politik, Kamui?^^


1.das ergebnis von heute (sacht ma an)
2. hm nö, kb.
3. der schreibt bald nix mehr. oder kannst du mit ner angezogenen zwangsjacke schreiben?


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

lööl^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

Tz tz


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1.das ergebnis von heute (sacht ma an)
> 2. hm nö, kb.
> 3. der schreibt bald nix mehr. oder kannst du mit ner angezogenen zwangsjacke schreiben?


Bayern 2 Hoffenheim 1 -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Tz tz


stimmt, man kann ja noch mit der zunge tippen sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Bayern 2 Hoffenheim 1 -.-


GENAU WUHUUU
@ Kamui: ja über dei vid kann man halt viel reden xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

ich Random der gott des internets hüte deine zu^nge^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich Random der gott des internets hüte deine zu^nge^^


Ach komm, so gut bist du nun auch wieder nicht^^


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

soo bin mal wieder wech bye bye^^

n8i leutz


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> soo bin mal wieder wech bye bye^^
> 
> n8i leutz


Nacht Dracun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Hmm wo bleibten Mano nur ~~
Leute, ich hab euch 3 Themen gegeben da muss es doch was zu erzählen darüber gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (5. Dezember 2008)

kak bayern xD war für hoffenheim


zu euren nazi thema hab erfreuliche infos für euch:Gestern abend gelang es mir und 2 freunden einen nazi umzukloppen und verprügeln.Er war größer als wir also ist 3 gegen 1 riesen gerecht huiiii


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

reden wir über  sex und Biene Majawüde ich vorschlagen


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> kak bayern xD war für hoffenheim
> 
> 
> zu euren nazi thema hab erfreuliche infos für euch:Gestern abend gelang es mir und 2 freunden einen nazi umzukloppen und verprügeln.Er war größer als wir also ist 3 gegen 1 riesen gerecht huiiii


Tach saytan^^
GZ dazu^^


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> kak bayern xD war für hoffenheim
> 
> 
> zu euren nazi thema hab erfreuliche infos für euch:Gestern abend gelang es mir und 2 freunden einen nazi umzukloppen und verprügeln.Er war größer als wir also ist 3 gegen 1 riesen gerecht huiiii


ne unentschieden wär besser gewesen...


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ne unentschieden wär besser gewesen...


Für die Prügelei oder Das Fußballspiel?^^


----------



## Saytan (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Für die Prügelei oder Das Fußballspiel?^^


ich glaub fussbal meint er,warum unentschieden?=


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Für die Prügelei oder Das Fußballspiel?^^


fußballspiel aber die prügelei wär dann auch vlt lustig
weil wenn hertha gegen schalke gewinnt dann hätten wir noch ne chance auf die herbstmeisterschaft so wirds nur noch schwieriger


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ich glaub fussbal meint er,warum unentschieden?=


Bayern in letzter minute das 2:1 JUHU, naja Bayern trifft halt die anderen net xD


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bayern in letzter minute das 2:1 JUHU, naja Bayern trifft halt die anderen net xD


bayern hat luck halt wie immer


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bayern hat luck halt wie immer


Was können aber die Bayern dafür, dass die anderen mannschaften zu doof sind? Tja...


----------



## Saytan (5. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bayern hat luck halt wie immer


aber oho^^


----------



## Saytan (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was können aber die Bayern dafür, dass die anderen mannschaften zu doof sind? Tja...


hoffenheim hätts verdient,die haben besser gespielt find ich!


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2008)

naja ich bin mal die buffed show gucken bis nachher


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hoffenheim hätts verdient,die haben besser gespielt find ich!


Am ende wars auf gleichen niveau aber naja, die eine mannschaft trifft die andere nicht


----------



## Saytan (5. Dezember 2008)

bin pennen need regeneration hab heute wien schwein gepumpt und dan nen mädchen dort kenne gelertn wuiiiii naja nur gelabert aber zu dumm zum numma fragen,muss ich nächste ml machen wenn ich seh -.-


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> bin pennen need regeneration hab heute wien schwein gepumpt und dan nen mädchen dort kenne gelertn wuiiiii naja nur gelabert aber zu dumm zum numma fragen,muss ich nächste ml machen wenn ich seh -.-


Hattest du nicht schon 2 hmm?^^


----------



## Saytan (5. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht schon 2 hmm?^^


ach nicht mehr kumpel fands lustig und hat einer des erzählt xD egal aber die eine ist´perfekt ist deutsch und übel liebe person!^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ach nicht mehr kumpel fands lustig und hat einer des erzählt xD egal aber die eine ist´perfekt ist deutsch und übel liebe person!^^


Rofl haha^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

Kumpel rqaubt bak aus ich fands lustig und verriets der polizei.....


----------



## Saytan (5. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Kumpel rqaubt bak aus ich fands lustig und verriets der polizei.....


was fürn dähmlicher vergleich


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Kumpel rqaubt bak aus ich fands lustig und verriets der polizei.....


haha... öhm wait wat?
nochma bitte, kanns net lesen =P


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Kumpel rqaubt bak aus ich fands lustig und verriets der polizei.....


lol, gleich zum extrem härteren greifen^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

hmm?


----------



## Saytan (5. Dezember 2008)

und ich bin jetz pennen


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> hmm?


net mit der zunge tippen, das liest sich so schlecht <.<


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> und ich bin jetz pennen


Schlag gut


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> und ich bin jetz pennen






Razyl schrieb:


> Schlag gut


lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


upsala^^
dummes g da^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Dezember 2008)

immer dieses g^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> upsala^^
> dummes g da^^


freudscher versprecher (in dem fall verschreiber :>)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

ich esse grad weingummi


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich esse grad weingummi


solang du nicht anderes "gummi" isst


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich esse grad weingummi


Abends um 0.00 uhr? o.O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

ja


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ja


lol, was kommt als nächstes? Döner?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

ne n brötchen mit kakao bevor ich heia gehen tun tut


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ne n brötchen mit kakao bevor ich heia gehen tun tut


Brötchen mit Kakao? Das tunkst du aber net darein oder?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

doch


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brötchen mit Kakao? Das tunkst du aber net darein oder?


was soll man sonst damit machen :>


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

*würg*


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was soll man sonst damit machen :>


Beides getrennt genießen


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> *würg*


jedem das seine.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

jo jedem das seine


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jedem das seine.


Darf ich dich genauso darauf hinweisen wie Dracun?^^

EUCH!


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Beides getrennt genießen


nö
brötchen in kakao tunken ist lecker.
was man getrennt genießen sollte ist orangensaft und kakao


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Darf ich dich genauso darauf hinweisen wie Dracun?^^


?


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö
> brötchen in kakao tunken ist lecker.
> was man getrennt genießen sollte ist orangensaft und kakao


Danke, nun kann ich nichts mehr essen ohne daran zu denken.
Wenn ich schon nochen gebiss habe brauch ich das zeug net aufweichen^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

lehre uns den pfad des wissens^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ?


Jedem das Seine = Stand an mehrern KZ`s dran ~~


----------



## Tabuno (6. Dezember 2008)

so re
kennt ihr das spiel ihr müsst die luft anhalten und so lange i drücken bis ihr net mehr könnt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jedem das Seine = Stand an mehrern KZ`s dran ~~


lol und weiter? 
jedem das seine isn lateinischer spruch.
glaubste nur weil die nazis das genutzt haben darf man das net mehr sagen oder was?
ma im ernst, irgendwo kann man doch fast immer sowas damit verbinden, also übertreibs net...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

höhht sich doof an

adolf hitler hat auch desöfteren eintopfund nudelsuppe gesagt da regt sich keiner auf


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so re
> kennt ihr das spiel ihr müsst die luft anhalten und so lange i drücken bis ihr net mehr könnt ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein ich kenn das nur mit alt+f4... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> lol und weiter?
> jedem das seine isn lateinischer spruch.
> glaubste nur weil die nazis das genutzt haben darf man das net mehr sagen oder was?
> ma im ernst, irgendwo kann man doch fast immer sowas damit verbinden, also übertreibs net...


Ist leider so, und mir egal ob das aus den Lateinischen kommt. 
Es ist am ende verherrlicht worden im "3. Reich"...


----------



## Tabuno (6. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein ich kenn das nur mit alt+f4...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gaaaaaaaanz alt


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> gaaaaaaaanz alt


dann mach das mit denen iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii´s vor :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist leider so, und mir egal ob das aus den Lateinischen kommt.
> Es ist am ende verherrlicht worden im "3. Reich"...


und weiter? 
meine güte, dann stands eben in einigen kz's, ich zieh nicht auf sowas ab, und es fragt sich, warum du mich dann auf sowas hinweist...
btw kann es sein, dass du das nach deinem klassenausflug nach buchenwald jetzt kanntest? da muss mans wissen natürlich sofort nutzen, und dann bei sowas aufmerksam machen *sigh*


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> gaaaaaaaanz alt


nö, ganz frisch um 0:09 mein post =P


----------



## Tabuno (6. Dezember 2008)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> und weiter?
> meine güte, dann stands eben in einigen kz's, ich zieh nicht auf sowas ab, und es fragt sich, warum du mich dann auf sowas hinweist...
> btw kann es sein, dass du das nach deinem klassenausflug nach buchenwald jetzt kanntest? da muss mans wissen natürlich sofort nutzen, und dann bei sowas aufmerksam machen *sigh*


Sagen wir es so: Ich kannte es auch schon vorher, und auch vorher schon öfters genutzt, nur nicht direkt in Foren.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> ...


spiegelt der bildschirm wieder?


----------



## Tabuno (6. Dezember 2008)

gogo wer überbietet mich ^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

mann aauf meinen gumms sind flußnamen drauf: rhein Main saar Isa Mose und AHR WWTF???


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> mann aauf meinen gumms sind flußnamen drauf: rhein Main saar Isa Mose und AHR WWTF???


Ja und?
Lernste gleich GEO nebenbei :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Lernste gleich GEO nebenbei :>


der merkt sich dasa 10 sec, danach isses wieder weg...


----------



## Tabuno (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> ...


n1^^ warst bissl besser naja bin mal off n8


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> n1^^ warst bissl besser naja bin mal off n8


du kannst net zählen xD du warst besser o.O


----------



## Tabuno (6. Dezember 2008)

ok dann gibtsn guten grund jetzt pennen zu gehen oO n8


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ok dann gibtsn guten grund jetzt pennen zu gehen oO n8





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gn8 schla(F) gut^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

So ich hör nun auch meinen Bette zu, hab morgen noch ne scheiß menge zu tun ...
Bye euch o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2008)

erklär mir vorher, wieso du bei schla(F) gut das (F) so geschrieben hast :S


-.-' egal, bin dann auch ma weg


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

weil er zu saytan vorher schlag gut geschriebe hat^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> weil er zu saytan vorher schlag gut geschriebe hat^^


stimmt, da hat ich ihn ja noch drauf hingewiesen... >.<
damned
so, nu bin ich aber weg, gn8


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

hallo? noch wer da? huhu?


----------



## Minastirit (6. Dezember 2008)

nö bin nid da


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nö bin nid da



hui das minastirit is noch da^^ hey ich warte noch immer auf die versprochenen bilder^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. Dezember 2008)

auf was für nen ding? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> auf was für nen ding?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hast mir ma vor ner ganzen weile lustige bilder versprochn aba hab se nie gesehn^^ falls du icq hast kannste mir ja ma deine nr gebn dann können wa das genauer bequatschen^^


----------



## Fetus (6. Dezember 2008)

SUP GUISE


Hat hier eigentlich jemand Abitur?


----------



## Minastirit (6. Dezember 2008)

können wa aber nid heute .. will inc a 7h wieder aufstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also gn8


----------



## Minastirit (6. Dezember 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> SUP GUISE
> 
> 
> Hat hier eigentlich jemand Abitur?


seh ich aus wie ein deutscher? xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> seh ich aus wie ein deutscher? xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau mein gedanke^^

und gn8 minas^^ kannst mir ja ma ne pm zukommen lassen mit deiner icq nr wenn du lust hast^^


----------



## Fetus (6. Dezember 2008)

Kann ich in diesen Thread eigl. alles Posten was ich will? Scheint sich ja kaum ein Schwein durchzulesen.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> Kann ich in diesen Thread eigl. alles Posten was ich will? Scheint sich ja kaum ein Schwein durchzulesen.



solange es die netiquette net verletzt ja.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Dezember 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> Kann ich in diesen Thread eigl. alles Posten was ich will? Scheint sich ja kaum ein Schwein durchzulesen.


 jein
du darfst hier nicht schreiben was deine freundin gestern nacht von sich gegeben hat
aber sonst eigentlich alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so bin weg^^


----------



## Fetus (6. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> solange es die netiquette net verletzt ja.



Neti.. was?


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> Neti.. was?


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=64057


----------



## Fetus (6. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=64057




Nie was von gehört, muss neu sein.


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

boooya....vorhin seit Jahren endlich mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gezoggt^^

heute war es nämlich endlich Im Briefkasten^^

Aja und Hi ihr Eier^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. Dezember 2008)

Ahhh zelda wahnsinn des hat mich zu rollenspiel und co. gebracht^^

guten abend


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tach auch.
DER TAG IST GENIAL ^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

tach Whity^^ i sag dir mich hat direkt dat Fieber gepackt^^ i liebe dat game^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tach auch.
> DER TAG IST GENIAL ^^


Zeigt sich für mich noch... muss abwarten^^

Und wieso is er für dich genial?^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tach auch.
> DER TAG IST GENIAL ^^



Na Klar is der Geil Mein Zelda is da^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Zeigt sich für mich noch... muss abwarten^^
> 
> Und wieso is er für dich genial?^^


Gibts viele Gründe ^^


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Nabend


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

ich plauder alles aus!


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich plauder alles aus!


Du hast keinen Anstand. Sag erstmal Guten Abend!^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

NAAAAAAAAAABBBBBEEEND


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

SCHONEN ADVENT!


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> SCHONEN ADVENT!


Wir haben erst morgen den 2. ~~

Boah ist das ne hitze hier!!!!!!


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

mach et fenster uff^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> mach et fenster uff^^


das ist schon auf, und ich schwitze xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

ich muss grad an das lied von david hasselhof denken^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

heizung abdrehen?^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

er hatte ja auch nur eins^^
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
geht es also en bissel genauer^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> heizung abdrehen?^^


Ist auch es ist trotzdem zu warm ich hab schon nurn t-shirt an (+ hose und etc.^^)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

dann zieh dich aus Oo?


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> dann zieh dich aus Oo?


sonst noch wünsche?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

ich sitze im sommer frühling herbst auch immer nur in boxerhsorts am pc


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

mensch razy er will sich doch nur einen auf dich.......****^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

lenk nicht immer von dir auf andere dracun^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

hey i bin erwachsen und zieh mich net vor laufender kamera aus und hopse wie en wild gewordenes Flummi durch die gegend^^
außerdem wolltest du ihn ja nackt haben^^ net ich^^


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Wie das gleich wieder ins Perverse driftet ....


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Wie das gleich wieder ins Perverse driftet ....


Genau Melih 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Kamui: ich bin auch net du^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

was denn melih^^ i hab nix genaues ausgesprochen^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

boooah nur müll in der glotze


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

es ist nikolaus ag feiertags dreck halt^^


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> was denn melih^^ i hab nix genaues ausgesprochen^^



Aber gemeint ......


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

das weißt du dich net^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Nabend Nachtschwärmer, ich hab da ne Frage.^^ Wie kann ich meinen Arbeitsspeicher (vista) leeren?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

unter windows menü defragmentieren


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

ausbauen ..hammer druff...einbauen ..freuen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leerer geht es net^^


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Nabend Nachtschwärmer, ich hab da ne Frage.^^ Wie kann ich meinen Arbeitsspeicher (vista) leeren?



In dem du Vista Löscht und XP installierst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

@ Dracun: Ja nur müll, deshalb bin ich auch hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Boah im zimmer 22 grad...


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

@ Razyl: warum hast avatar geändert? obama fand ich so toll^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> In dem du Vista Löscht und XP installierst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meine Meinung aber gleich kommt er mit der Theorie das Leute die über Vista meckern keine Ahnung haben und damit net umgehen können^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Hab ja nochen Grund warum Vista scheiße es ist: Es braucht mehr Ram als XP selbst bei Spielen (2gb XP, 4GB Vista.....)


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Dracun: Ja nur müll, deshalb bin ich auch hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


18 bei mir^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> @ Razyl: warum hast avatar geändert? obama fand ich so toll^^


Weil er langsam langweilig wurde und das da besser ist? hmm


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

bei uns in der schule haben se jetzt das neuste linux und meine meinung darüber ist einfach: hammermässig^^ viel besser als vista


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Das mit dem Ram ist richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



hmmm

hab vorhin erst gemerkt das ich noch ein scrren habe von mein schamy als er 1337 heal boni hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> unter windows menü defragmentieren


der einzige nützliche comment


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> bei uns in der schule haben se jetzt das neuste linux und meine meinung darüber ist einfach: hammermässig^^ viel besser als vista



ach endlich bemerkt mensch bist ja en richtiger blitzmerker

Jedes andere OS(Linux,Mac etc) is besser als jedes Microsoft OS


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

jo hab selber schon oft geschrieben dass ich linux eig. fast net kenne nur das alte

und mit dem neuen kann ma so viel machen^^ kann man mit linux microsoft-spiele spielen?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

man kann wenig spielen

die wenigten hersteller machen das mit linux kompatibel sogar für wowo musste ert alles neu einstellen bei linux etc


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ach endlich bemerkt mensch bist ja en richtiger blitzmerker
> 
> Jedes andere OS(Linux,Mac etc) is besser als jedes Microsoft OS


Ich mag Linux nicht und MAC auch net. Besonders da der Großteil (alle *hust*) Spiele auf Windows nun mal laufen und ich dabei nun bleibe. Und ich bisher damit wenig Probleme hab.


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> man kann wenig spielen
> 
> die wenigten hersteller machen das mit linux kompatibel sogar für wowo musste ert alles neu einstellen bei linux etc


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag Linux nicht und MAC auch net. Besonders da der Großteil (alle *hust*) Spiele auf Windows nun mal laufen und ich dabei nun bleibe. Und ich bisher damit wenig Probleme hab.


eben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (damit mein ich das ich früher genau 1337 heal hatte xd)


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

leert das Defragmentieren den Arbeitsspeicher wirklich? also beim Task-Mannager zeigts bloss an dass er sich unaufhaltsam füllt...


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Genau wie Kamui sagte, das ist das große Prob. bei Linux. Ich vertraue Micrsoft seit Win 95 und werde auch weiterhin Windows nutzen. 
Es funktioniert zwar nicht immer alles am Anfang wie es soll aber nachner zeit kann man sich dran gewöhnen (Achtung: Dieser Satz stimmt nicht für Win Vista). Hab vor XP nur win 98 genutzt und dann Win XP gehabt und kam gut rüber, wenn auch anfang alles ein bissel komisch war aber nach so 1 Woche gings dann super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> leert das Defragmentieren den Arbeitsspeicher wirklich? also beim Task-Mannager zeigts bloss an dass er sich unaufhaltsam füllt...


Wieviel Ram hast du, wieviel sind grad benutzt?


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist wenig für einen schami auf stufe 80 ^^ XD naja "hatte" zumindest


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieviel Ram hast du, wieviel sind grad benutzt?


mein arbeitslaptop hat leider nur 1 gb ram-.- (warum hab ich bloss nen arbeitslaptop gekauft?)
als ichs leeren wollt waren 600 mb drinnen jetzt 900


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

Ja man kann Windoof Games unter Linux spielen man braucht nur en Windows Emulator der den Games Windoof vorgaukelt^^ oder 2 Partitionen auf der eine Win XP druff is und man dann so zoggen kann


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ist wenig für einen schami auf stufe 80 ^^ XD naja "hatte" zumindest



Da war ich auch full blaue ....

Auserdem hab ich jetzt 1600 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...a&n=Denitro


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> mein arbeitslaptop hat leider nur 1 gb ram-.- (warum hab ich bloss nen arbeitslaptop gekauft?)
> als ichs leeren wollt waren 600 mb drinnen jetzt 900


Was hasten du alles offen im Hintergrund? o.O


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ja man kann Windoof Games unter Linux spielen man braucht nur en Windows Emulator der den Games Windoof vorgaukelt^^ oder 2 Partitionen auf der eine Win XP druff is und man dann so zoggen kann


So einen quatsch brauch ich net, einmal Windows immer Windows ^^


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Da war ich auch full blaue ....
> 
> Auserdem hab ich jetzt 1600
> 
> ...


trotzdem WENIG =P hab in bc schon einige gekannt die hatten unbuffed weit über 1K zaubermacht...



Razyl schrieb:


> Was hasten du alles offen im Hintergrund? o.O


nix^^ nur 7 fenster und n paar registerkarten... nix spezielles


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

Nee i bin von Windoof geheilt XP läuft zwar "tadellos" aber i werd mir Linux anschaffen und mich von dem Windoof mist lossagen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Da war ich auch full blaue ....
> 
> Auserdem hab ich jetzt 1600
> 
> ...



hui melih is wider ma da^^ na wie gehts wie stehts?


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> nix^^ nur 7 fenster und n paar registerkarten... nix spezielles


Und sicherlich Vista drauf? Naja kein wunder das der Ramverbrauch so hoch ist. Dagegen hilft nur ein Kompletter Neustart des rechners


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

moin mano^^


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> trotzdem WENIG =P hab in bc schon einige gekannt die hatten unbuffed weit über 1K zaubermacht...



Stimmts du bist niht 80 oder hast nicht bemerkt ds seit wotlk heilungboni anders berechnet wird


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was hasten du alles offen im Hintergrund? o.O


der is so voll wegem zoggen... durch wow (jep hab heut morgen wieder angefangen^^) und kleine onlinespielchen... davon will ich eins spielen hats aber beim ersten mal heut morgen falsch geladen weil mein pc grad ausgelastet war... dann wurde es jedesmal falsch geladen weils ja im ram gespeichert wurde...-.- jetzt erscheint jedesmal nur ne schwarze fläche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

WOW ist scheisse anderes Thema


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und sicherlich Vista drauf? Naja kein wunder das der Ramverbrauch so hoch ist. Dagegen hilft nur ein Kompletter Neustart des rechners


mehrfach gemacht, hat sich net geleert? *wtf* ka was los is?


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> der is so voll wegem zoggen... durch wow (jep hab heut morgen wieder angefangen^^) und kleine onlinespielchen... davon will ich eins spielen hats aber beim ersten mal heut morgen falsch geladen weil mein pc grad ausgelastet war... dann wurde es jedesmal falsch geladen weils ja im ram gespeichert wurde...-.- jetzt erscheint jedesmal nur ne schwarze fläche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


im Ram gespeichert? Du meinst das der Ram dafür was verbraucht (was ja kein wunder ist, verbraucht bei jeder Anwendung was)....
Aberdas liegt net am Ram das es schwarz wird...


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> WOW ist scheisse anderes Thema



anders thema hmmm...

du weiß nichtmal wie das anime von deinr signatur heißt


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

und du bist ein wild gewordenes Flummi^^

Meckern wir dich deswegen an??
nein also ruhe jetzt auf den Kamui Plätzen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Stimmts du bist niht 80 oder hast nicht bemerkt ds seit wotlk heilungboni anders berechnet wird


ja hab erst heut angefangen hab ja kurz vor wotlk aufgehört



Kamui schrieb:


> WOW ist scheisse anderes Thema


ja aber was klügeres kann ich net machen : /


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

was los is ganz einfach *DU HAST VISTA.... WEG MIT DEM DRECK*^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> anders thema hmmm...
> 
> du weiß nichtmal wie das anime von deinr signatur heißt



Das sagst du zu mir  dem DEUS der WIRED?????


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

zu den 1k zaubermacht... guckt ma meinen 70er wl mit net so jutem equip an

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Manoroth

der hat auch über 1k zaubermacht OHNE teufelsrüssi


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich hol mirn gleich Eiswürfel in XXL-Form und stell die bei mir auf xD


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

du bis ja auch en cheater mano^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ja hab erst heut angefangen hab ja kurz vor wotlk aufgehört



Naja das ist ein wneig anders weil

seit wotlk Heilungsboni mal 1,9 = heilung die man richtig hatt bzw so die auch in bc angezeigt wurde

das heißt

ich hab 3068,5 heal

(1615 mal 1,9)


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> im Ram gespeichert? Du meinst das der Ram dafür was verbraucht (was ja kein wunder ist, verbraucht bei jeder Anwendung was)....
> Aberdas liegt net am Ram das es schwarz wird...


könnt ihr, als pc-freaks, mir bitte weiterhelfen? wie schaff ich dass s nich mehr schwarz wird wo das spiel eig. wär (liegt ja auch nur an diesem spiel)


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> du bis ja auch en cheater mano^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was ich? nee ich hasse cheater^^

grml jetzt hätt cih ma lust meinen wl zu lvln und dann is mein acc abgelaufn... und kein geld für ne neue game card....


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

wie kann man nur kein geld haben^^

geld fr pc zuegs habe ich imme rnotration


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

achja Melih hast s.e lain gesehen?


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> könnt ihr, als pc-freaks, mir bitte weiterhelfen? wie schaff ich dass s nich mehr schwarz wird wo das spiel eig. wär (liegt ja auch nur an diesem spiel)


Kann mehrere ursachen haben. Scheiß Programmierung des Spiels, Fehler bei der Installation o. anderes.
Deinstallieren, Neuinstallieren wenn dann nicht: Nochmal neu Downloaden


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> könnt ihr, als pc-freaks, mir bitte weiterhelfen? wie schaff ich dass s nich mehr schwarz wird wo das spiel eig. wär (liegt ja auch nur an diesem spiel)


 was für ne Graka?? wieviel Ram hat die Treiber alle aktuell?? etc so viele fragen soviele möglichkeiten woran es liegen könnte^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wie kann man nur kein geld haben^^
> 
> geld fr pc zuegs habe ich imme rnotration



tja hab mein letzes geld für sushi ausgegeben^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tja hab mein letzes geld für sushi ausgegeben^^


Omfg, ELV ftw :>


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> achja Melih hast s.e lain gesehen?



hmmm ne wollte es aber mal (geht doch um ein emo mädchen wo eine andere persönlichkeit hat oder?)


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tja hab mein letzes geld für sushi ausgegeben^^



hmm sushi legger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

LAIN IST DEFINITIV KEIN EMO MÄDCHEN!!


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> LAIN IST DEFINITIV KEIN EMO MÄDCHEN!!


das is schade


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> LAIN IST DEFINITIV KEIN EMO MÄDCHEN!!



aber doch eine die imemr traurig oder so ist o0


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Naja das ist ein wneig anders weil
> 
> seit wotlk Heilungsboni mal 1,9 = heilung die man richtig hatt bzw so die auch in bc angezeigt wurde
> 
> ...


eben: Zaubermacht=angezeigter Healboni    praktischer Healboni = 0.5263157894736842105263157894736842... angezeigter Healboni


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> LAIN IST DEFINITIV KEIN EMO MÄDCHEN!!



naja.. sie hat schon n bisserl was von nem emo^^ (hab die ersten 4 oder 5 folgen gesehn^^)


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das is schade


Wieso o.O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

nein überhaupt nicht. sie genzt sich von der anderen welt ab aber net traurrig deswegen


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

also doch en emo^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

die serie übermittelt ne sehr gte messsage man berachtet das leben aus nem anderen blickwinkel


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tja hab mein letzes geld für sushi ausgegeben^^


gabs heut bei uns^^ aber meine mutter wollt suschi ma mit zimt ausprobieren... *kotz* das feine fleisch so verunstaltet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> die serie übermittelt ne sehr gte messsage man berachtet das leben aus nem anderen blickwinkel


ANIMES SIND SCH*** so! Anderes Thema bitte


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso o.O


kp emos sind mir sympathisch. zumindest bis auf so furchtbare fashion kiddies.


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> die serie übermittelt ne sehr gte messsage man berachtet das leben aus nem anderen blickwinkel



Die aus einem emo????


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> also doch en emo^^


*gg*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

Oo kuck die serie oder hal die klappe >.<


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

hey wisst ihr wat das is geil^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach mal thema ändern^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Oo kuck die serie oder hal die klappe >.<


Wenn das die/der/es? in deiner Sig ist: Sie sieht ganz schön gestört aus^^


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

und was is jetzt mit meinem problem?


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ANIMES SIND SCH*** so! Anderes Thema bitte



aha.. wer hat den Kimi ga Nozomu Eien geschaut?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

wir können dir nit helfen aus^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> und was is jetzt mit meinem problem?


Hat nicht jeder von uns seine Probleme?


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

nee kamui mir sind emo´s zu wieder^^ die zerstören immer meine Gute laune^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aha.. wer hat den Kimi ga Nozomu Eien geschaut?^^


Das war der einzige der noch halbwegs ok war, aber der rest zb. Dieser ganze scheiße den du da noch gepostet hast....^^


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Oo kuck die serie oder hal die klappe >.<



hab ich und ich seh nur 

http://imgs13.stockmediaserver.com/th170/P...ne/03840042.jpg

http://www.wdr.de/themen/gesundheit/psycho...t_ecke_400q.jpg

http://iljaschlak.de/caboom/heulen.jpg

http://www.jugend-themenguide.de/cms/media...port/ritzen.jpg


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

ich habs vor manoroth die frauen sind hübsch dat reicht als grund habe zurzeit deese animes in der muss noc gesehen werden liste:

School Rumble.
Azumanga Daioh.
Death note.
Kimi ga Nozomu Eien
Tengen toppa gurren Laga


----------



## White-Frost (6. Dezember 2008)

Awas emos sind jetz nich schlimm hab nix gegen kommen mir sympathisch auch rüber^^ Naja die meisten kommta uf die Art emo an^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

Melih du sgatest vorhin nö aber habe ich vor also lüg jetzt ncihttrum


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> und was is jetzt mit meinem problem?


schon gesagt ohne nähere infos zu deinem system kann man schlecht wat sagen du oberei^^

also detaillierte systeminfos dann eventuell kann man dat eingrenzen^^

aber auch nur eventuell denn es gibt viele möglichkeiten woran dat liegen kann^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Sagmal will mich der Download verarschen? schon das 5. Mal das der bei 75% abschmiert ~~ ich nehm gleich nen anderen Mirror


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wir können dir nit helfen aus^^


nein ihr könnts weil ihr freaks seid also nachgrübeln^^ 



Razyl schrieb:


> Hat nicht jeder von uns seine Probleme?


aber dieses problem  will ich beheben - fertig


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

für wat denn??


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Melih du sgatest vorhin nö aber habe ich vor also lüg jetzt ncihttrum



ach du hast also kein Alzheimer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagmal will mich der Download verarschen? schon das 5. Mal das der bei 75% abschmiert ~~ ich nehm gleich nen anderen Mirror


*gg* das hat ich noch nie^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> aber dieses problem  will ich beheben - fertig


Denkste ich will meine Probleme net beheben o.O


----------



## White-Frost (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> nein ihr könnts weil ihr freaks seid also nachgrübeln^^
> 
> 
> aber dieses problem  will ich beheben - fertig


freak ist ansichtssache.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und will nich jeder seine Probleme behoben haben^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

*


Tryko schrieb:



			und was is jetzt mit meinem problem?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

schon gesagt ohne nähere infos zu deinem system kann man schlecht wat sagen du oberei^^

also detaillierte systeminfos dann eventuell kann man dat eingrenzen^^

aber auch nur eventuell denn es gibt viele möglichkeiten woran dat liegen kann^^*

konntest du es jetzt lesen?? @*Tryko*


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ach du hast also kein Alzheimer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hat vergessen dass er altsheimer hat XD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ach du hast also kein Alzheimer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> nein^^


Das kann man ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> *
> schon gesagt ohne nähere infos zu deinem system kann man schlecht wat sagen du oberei^^
> 
> also detaillierte systeminfos dann eventuell kann man dat eingrenzen^^
> ...


was? was lesen?


----------



## White-Frost (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das kann man ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ändert sich von selbst^^


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das kann man ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie?^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich habs vor manoroth die frauen sind hübsch dat reicht als grund habe zurzeit deese animes in der muss noc gesehen werden liste:
> 
> School Rumble.
> Azumanga Daioh.
> ...



death note os super

azumanga daioh finde icha uch klasse

die andern kenne cih net^^

ich schau gerade Black Blood Brothers und Peace Maker Kurogane


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

weißte wat verkack doch an deinem Prob verarschen kann ich mich allene


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Das ändert sich von selbst^^


eben


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> nein^^




Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm mir ist langweilig was soll ich machen?


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> wie?^^


Willst du gar nicht wissen. Hmm bald ist Silvester, genial , ich brauch ja noch ne menge "Sprengstoff"^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> weißte wat verkack doch an deinem Prob verarschen kann ich mich allene


Des is aber unfair den anderen gegenüber die auch ihren Spass bei haben wollen dich zu verarschen


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

wie aknnst du kim ga nozomu einen net kennen wenn du vorher gefragt hast ob das wer nagekuckt hat^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Des is aber unfair den anderen gegenüber die auch ihren Spass bei haben wollen dich zu verarschen


Ey wenn Dracun Tryko verarscht, aber Tryko Dracun verarscht ist das auch unfair^^


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> weißte wat verkack doch an deinem Prob verarschen kann ich mich allene


hab ich dich verarscht? oder das versucht?


----------



## White-Frost (6. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Des hab ich heut gemacht^^ und noch einige Sätze




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wie aknnst du kim ga nozomu einen net kennen wenn du vorher gefragt hast ob das wer nagekuckt hat^^



ich habs razyl empfohlen, weil cih schon von vielen leuten gehört habe das die serie super sei. habs aba selber ncoh nie gesehn


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

whity mein freund manche sachen prallen an mir ab und manche net und das war grad eben so en ding wat net abgeprallt ist^^ aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Des hab ich heut gemacht^^ und noch einige Sätze


Sätze zu den Herzaufbau?^^


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Willst du gar nicht wissen. Hmm bald ist Silvester, genial , ich brauch ja noch ne menge "Sprengstoff"^^


^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sätze zu den Herzaufbau?^^


Kitschigen Müll und so


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Des hab ich heut gemacht^^ und noch einige Sätze



Schön für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Back dirn Eis^^


anders gesagt:

Wow....Someone call the care police!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth poste mal deinen anime gesehen list bittte^^


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Kitschigen Müll und so


warum machste müll?


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Kitschigen Müll und so


Aha...
erzähl weiter.


----------



## White-Frost (6. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Schön für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


War doch nur n Vorschlag an dich kann man sich toll mit beschäftigen^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Willst du gar nicht wissen. Hmm bald ist Silvester, genial , ich brauch ja noch ne menge "Sprengstoff"^^




Hier du und dein "Sprengstoff"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Manoroth poste mal deinen anime gesehen list bittte^^



wtf? gehts noch?... ok aba das kann dauern.. die is relativ lang^^


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> War doch nur n Vorschlag an dich kann man sich toll mit beschäftigen^^


müll machen? da game ich lieber^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hier du und dein "Sprengstoff"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmm und brauch noch andere Sachen für den tag, hach vor 6.00 uhr frühs nicht zuhause^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

manoroth copy paste^^ hab ja ne liste


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> müll machen? da game ich lieber^^



Würd ich auch gern aber es dauert noch bis die instalation von Fallout 3 abgeschlossen ist ...


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Würd ich auch gern aber es dauert noch bis die instalation von Fallout 3 abgeschlossen ist ...


GTA IV ftw^^


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hier du und dein "Sprengstoff"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deine commics sind das erste nützliche dass ich von dir in diesem thread gesehen habe


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> manoroth copy paste^^ hab ja ne liste



jo aba sogar so dauerts...


----------



## White-Frost (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> GTA IV ftw^^


Game frei ftw!!^^


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> GTA IV ftw^^


ja is geil^^ und was is mit far cry 2?


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

löl...der Lebensgefährte von meiner Mutter der hat mal so ne riesenkiste mitgebracht..... das war nur ein  Teil also net mehrere böller sondern nur ein Teil^^
Dat haste angezündet un dann ballerte dat ding ca. 5 min lang wie en maschinen gewehr^^...kam mri vor wie im krieg^^ dat hat sich angehört wie en standmg^^ war echt genial^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

die liste copy pasten dauert doch net


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Game frei ftw!!^^


Pff.. 
Hab nichts grad anderes zu tun und GTA IV rockt derbst echt mal


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> manoroth copy paste^^ hab ja ne liste



Wie du hast alle animes die du gesehen hast aufgeschrieben?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ja is geil^^ und was is mit far cry 2?


Far Cry 2: Anfang gehts noch ab 20% des Spiels wird es langweilig.


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Game frei ftw!!^^


... *stotter* e-e-e er ha-h-h-ha-hat w-w-w-w-wa-was g-ge-g-ge-ge-gen g-g-g-games ge-ge-schrieben


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> deine commics sind das erste nützliche dass ich von dir in diesem thread gesehen habe



von dir kommt nur unnützes zeug egal in welchen thread und jetzt nerv mich net.... i wollt dir helfen du depp und du meinst mi veräppeln zu wollen such dir einen der jünger is als du vllt klappst bei dem ja


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

ja und ne noch zu sehen liste 

ne musik liste und anime film liste  damit ich das nie vergesse und mit 80 noch kukcen kann animes sind kunst darf man nett vergessen

die  liste habe ich btw in PC^^


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Far Cry 2: Anfang gehts noch ab 20% des Spiels wird es langweilig.


schade... =( dabei waren die berichte über far cry so positiv^^ wollts mir sogar mal kaufen


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ... *stotter* e-e-e er ha-h-h-ha-hat w-w-w-w-wa-was g-ge-g-ge-ge-gen g-g-g-games ge-ge-schrieben


Dafür hat er andere Sachen im Kopf die vllt. wichtiger sind als Games


----------



## White-Frost (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ... *stotter* e-e-e er ha-h-h-ha-hat w-w-w-w-wa-was g-ge-g-ge-ge-gen g-g-g-games ge-ge-schrieben


Ich hab nix dagegen geschrieben^^ Ich hab nur gesagt das ich momentan nicht zocke^^


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ja und ne noch zu sehen liste
> 
> ne musik liste und anime film liste  damit ich das nie vergesse und mit 80 noch kukcen kann animes sind kunst darf man nett vergessen
> 
> die  liste habe ich btw in PC^^



Freak xD


@Razyl vielleicht überlegt er sich eine Technik wie man am besten seine Palme wedelt ...


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> von dir kommt nur unnützes zeug egal in welchen thread und jetzt nerv mich net.... i wollt dir helfen du depp und du meinst mi veräppeln zu wollen such dir einen der jünger is als du vllt klappst bei dem ja


boah heul doch net bei jedem kleinen scheiss rum 
das machste jedes mal! wie alt bist du eig.???


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ja und ne noch zu sehen liste
> 
> ne musik liste und anime film liste  damit ich das nie vergesse und mit 80 noch kukcen kann animes sind kunst darf man nett vergessen
> 
> die  liste habe ich btw in PC^^



meine gesehn liste is in meinem kopp^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> schade... =( dabei waren die berichte über far cry so positiv^^ wollts mir sogar mal kaufen


War mein Bericht auch erst, bis ich gemerkt habe :
"ööhm das kann net wahr sein oder? *wein*" und so super waren die Testwertungen nicht (Gamestar: 81% grade mal für ein Spiel das zu den Topspielen gehören wollte)


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür hat er andere Sachen im Kopf die vllt. wichtiger sind als Games


was kann nur wichtiger sein als gamen? ;-)


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> was kann nur wichtiger sein als gamen? ;-)


Ne menge, ne verdammt große Menge an Sachen.


----------



## White-Frost (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> was kann nur wichtiger sein als gamen? ;-)


Schule, Ausbildungssuche, Freundin suche bzw. Kampf drum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne menge, ne verdammt große Menge an Sachen.



zbs ne technik zu entwickeln wie man am besten seine Palme wedelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> was kann nur wichtiger sein als gamen? ;-)


gamen und nebenbei tv gucken!


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> War mein Bericht auch erst, bis ich gemerkt habe :
> "ööhm das kann net wahr sein oder? *wein*" und so super waren die Testwertungen nicht (Gamestar: 81% grade mal für ein Spiel das zu den Topspielen gehören wollte)


naja dann... 

ach warum klappt meine ironie net? jetzt habt ihr meinen stotter-comment ernst genommen?


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> boah heul doch net bei jedem kleinen scheiss rum
> das machste jedes mal! wie alt bist du eig.???



du depp wie gesagt geh mir net auf den sack
Nervst du nur
halt die klappe


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Schule, Ausbildungssuche, Freundin suche bzw. Kampf drum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schule ja, 2. brauch ich (noch) net^^ 3. Brauch ich net, habe meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

kämpfen mit dem schwerte


----------



## Saytan (6. Dezember 2008)

Na ihr ^^


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=sifj6D_plVk


rofl wie udmm


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> zbs ne technik zu entwickeln wie man am besten seine Palme wedelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vorhin rumnölen das es in das Perverse abrutscht aber nun selber jaja...^^


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> gamen und nebenbei tv gucken!


GENAU!!! 

ne, denkt ihr jetzt echt ich hab das vorher ernst gemeint??? was mach ich nur falsch dass niemand meine ironie bemerkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schule ja, 2. brauch ich (noch) net^^ 3. Brauch ich net, habe meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1. Brauch ich um mehr Chancen auf 2. zu haben insofern ich nich doch studier was ich aber nich vor hab^^ und 3. is momentan dumm weil sie keinen von beiden verletzen will und zu keiner Entscheidung kommt^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

hey saytan du freak wie isset??

wat macht dat leben?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Na ihr ^^
> 
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=sifj6D_plVk
> ...


Du hast mir meinen abend versaut :/
Abend Saytan^^


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vorhin rumnölen das es in das Perverse abrutscht aber nun selber jaja...^^


das is immer so...

hol mal deinen obama zurück!^^ der war viel besser^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> GENAU!!!
> 
> ne, denkt ihr jetzt echt ich hab das vorher ernst gemeint??? was mach ich nur falsch dass niemand meine ironie bemerkt
> 
> ...


Du hast es in nem Zocker Forum gepostet glaub des war der Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> kämpfen mit dem schwerte



is lustig^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> 1. Brauch ich um mehr Chancen auf 2. zu haben insofern ich nich doch studier was ich aber nich vor hab^^ und 3. is momentan dumm weil sie keinen von beiden verletzen will und zu keiner Entscheidung kommt^^


Achso zu 1+2.
Argh ihr habt immer probleme^^ Zum glück hab ich früh genug gefragt (naja... ^^)


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vorhin rumnölen das es in das Perverse abrutscht aber nun selber jaja...^^



JA UND!?


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast mir meinen abend versaut :/
> Abend Saytan^^


wie versaut?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

Mano die liste^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> das is immer so...
> 
> hol mal deinen obama zurück!^^ der war viel besser^^


Der hat rumgenölt, der muss doch auch bald ins Weiße Haus und da wollt er nicht immer in einen Forum rumhängen.


----------



## Saytan (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hey saytan du freak wie isset??
> 
> wat macht dat leben??
> 
> ...


was für freak?^^

ach nichts besonderes



> Du hast mir meinen abend versaut :/
> Abend Saytan^^


ja war 
WO SIND DIE GEGNAZ?! So scheiße xD


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Du hast es in nem Zocker Forum gepostet glaub des war der Fehler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


echt?


----------



## White-Frost (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> echt?


Boah meine Fresse nein nicht echt das hier is DIGITAL Himmel Herr


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Jah klar... erst mit 1 mb/s laden nun nur noch mit 300 kb/s ~~


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der hat rumgenölt, der muss doch auch bald ins Weiße Haus und da wollt er nicht immer in einen Forum rumhängen.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der gab deinen posts das freundliche erscheinen^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> was für freak?^^
> 
> ach nichts besonderes
> 
> ...




naja immerhin nix schlechtes freak^^ lang net gelesen wat machste s??


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

jo da hat 6ryko rechtRAZXYL jetz wirken deinen post so aggresiv


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> der gab deinen posts das freundliche erscheinen^^


Pff, Der Avatar ist weitaus wichtiger als Obama >>


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jah klar... erst mit 1 mb/s laden nun nur noch mit 300 kb/s ~~


loool! 

naja trotzdem viiiiel schneller als meine kack 250 kb/s wlan adsl verbindung -.-


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo da hat 6ryko rechtRAZXYL jetz wirken deinen post so aggresiv


Saytan? Der hat immer da seine tusse die fest zugreift xD


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Mano die liste^^



bin dabei... kopiere alle titel von AL^^ das dauert noch n bisserl.. bin erst bei G


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo da hat 6ryko rechtRAZXYL jetz wirken deinen post so aggresiv


ich brauch mehr signs damit er seinen obama wieder holt^^



Razyl schrieb:


> Pff, Der Avatar ist weitaus wichtiger als Obama >>


nein is er net! der is von gestern aber obama is von heute^^


----------



## Saytan (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> naja immerhin nix schlechtes freak^^ lang net gelesen wat machste s??


ich bin grad dabei bisschen musik zu hören,schreibe bei msn mit nen kumpel und jaaa


ach hab übrigens den hier heute schon wieder gesehen:


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=64REwYmNJ-o

und wieder hab ich vergessen fotos zu machen -.-


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

selbst schuld^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ich brauch mehr signs damit er seinen obama wieder holt^^
> 
> 
> nein is er net! der is von gestern aber obama is von heute^^


a) ne kannste soviele Signs haben wie du willst
b) na und? Sowas ist (leider) auch immer wieder aktuell...


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Saytan? Der hat immer da seine tusse die fest zugreift xD


na und? ich will obama zurückhaben^^ wechsle net das thema


----------



## Saytan (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> selbst schuld^^



hmmmm nächste mal aber dan lad ich sie sogar hier hoch hahahaa und was machst du so ?


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

so ihr Frekas und einsamer Noob... i geh wieder Zelda zoggen man liest sich


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> so ihr Frekas und einsamer Noob... i geh wieder Zelda zoggen man liest sich


Du bleibst hier!^^
Zelda kannst au noch morgen zocken^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hmmmm nächste mal aber dan lad ich sie sogar hier hoch hahahaa und was machst du so ?


zelda zoggen aufn SNES mich über deppen aufregen dat übliche halt^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> so ihr Frekas und einsamer Noob... i geh wieder Zelda zoggen man liest sich


viel spass und nicht die silber pfeile vergessen kommt scheise


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> a) ne kannste soviele Signs haben wie du willst
> b) na und? Sowas ist (leider) auch immer wieder aktuell...


a)ich kann dich auch zwingen^^
b)ja leider gibt aber leider noch schlimmeres


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> a)ich kann dich auch zwingen^^
> b)ja leider gibt aber leider noch schlimmeres


A) *lachen*
 pech, Obama bleibt weg


----------



## Saytan (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> zelda zoggen aufn SNES mich über deppen aufregen dat übliche halt^^


bleib hier!


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

ui zelda^^ weckt viele erinnerungen^^ früher dacht ich immer der elf heist zelda bis ich irgendwann gemerkt hab dass der link heist, was fürn kack name...
ach übrigens^^ kennt ihr den schwulen elfen Xander in Drawn Together (der zufälligerweise so aussieht wie mein englischlehrer)? mein b11uub dk heisst Xânder^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

zelda heisst die  prinzessin^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> zelda heisst die  prinzessin^^


Also du? ^^


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> A) *lachen*
> pech, Obama bleibt weg


a) mist, hast mich durchschaut
b)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
c) ich such n avatar aber find keinen gescheiten... mir wär ne flashfile am liebsten


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

wenigstens bin ich eine


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

leutz i hab dat game heute erst wieder bekommen( ebay sei dank^^) i muss Zelda zoggen^^


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> zelda heisst die  prinzessin^^


ja weiss ich mittlerweile auch schon du was auch immer



Razyl schrieb:


> Also du? ^^


rofl


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> a) mist, hast mich durchschaut
> b)
> 
> 
> ...


A)...
Weine nicht wenn der Regen fäll äääähhhh falsche sache^^
c) dann such mal weiter


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> zelda heisst die  prinzessin^^



ach?? nee?? is nich wahr?? dacht immer die fee die um den typen schwirrt wär zelda




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wenigstens bin ich eine


Stimmt auch wieder, aber ich bleib bei männlich^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schau dir mal die links in meiner sig an^^ ausser die mit dracuns sohn^^ die müsstest ja kennen^^


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> A)...
> Weine nicht wenn der Regen fäll äääähhhh falsche sache^^
> c) dann such mal weiter


a)...
b)weich nich aus... hol obama zurück
c) toll ich find ja nix gescheites
d) hmmm...


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> b)weich nich aus... hol obama zurück


Sagmal, was verstehsten du an "ICH HOL IHN NICHT ALS AVATAR ZURÜCK!!!!!!!!!!!" nicht?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko dieseseie ist super such dir da einen aus: http://www.mysmilie.de/avatare/fun/


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder, aber ich bleib bei männlich^^


naja prinzessin is auch edel... naja ich bleib auch lieber ich selbst als ne prinzessin


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Anime Serien:

Afro Samurai

Azumanga Daioh

Basilisk

Battle Programmer SHIRASE

Black Blood Brothers

Black Lagoon

Black Lagoon - The Second Barrage

Bleach

Burst Angel

Claymore

Cowboy Bebop

DearS

Death Note

Devil May Cry

Dragonball

  Dragonball Z

Dragonball GT

Elfenlied

Ergo Proxy

Fate Stay Night

Full Metal Alchemist

Full Metal Panic!

Full Metal Panic? Fumoffu

GantZ

Ghost in the Shell S.A.C.

Ghost in the Shell S.A.C. 2nd GIG

Great Teacher Onizuka

Grenadier

Gunslinger Girl

He is my Master

Hellsing

Ikki Tousen Dragon Girls

Jeanne, die Kamikaze Diebin

 Jigoku Shoujo

Kanokon

Love Hina

Magister Negi Magi

Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi

Naruto

Naruto Shippuuden

Neon Genesis Evangelion

Onegai Teacher

One Piece (German Sub)

Peace Maker Kurogane

Ranma ½

Samurai Champloo

Shuffle!

Soul Eater

Tenjo Tenge

Tokyo Majin Gakuen Kenpuchou

Trigun

Trinity Blood

Wolfs Rain

Zombie Loan

OVAs:

AIKa

Angel Sanctuary

FLCL

Golden Boy

Mnemosyne - Mnemosyne no Musume - tachi


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Los wer machten Fullquote von Manos post?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

> Anime Serien:
> 
> Afro Samurai
> 
> ...


MNOROTH WILLST DU MICH VERARSCHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WIE KANN MAN NUR SOVIELE ANIMES KUCKEN DAS GEHT SICH JA GAR NET AUS WENN MAN NOCH WAS ANDERE MACHT OH MEIN GOTT ICH GLAUB ICH MUSS DICH MAL BESUCHEN XD


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Tryko dieseseie ist super such dir da einen aus: http://www.mysmilie.de/avatare/fun/


guck dir das untere in http://www.webwasp.co.uk/tutorials/b33-ani-atom/index.php an


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> guck dir das untere in http://www.webwasp.co.uk/tutorials/b33-ani-atom/index.php an


das gefällt mir


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Anime Serien:
> 
> 
> *Dragonball
> ...



Dazu pack ich Noch Akira 
& Crying Freeman (gut des hab i nur gelesen^^ aber egal) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die fett markierten hab i nur via RTL2 gesehen^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> MNOROTH WILLST DU MICH VERARSCHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WIE KANN MAN NUR SOVIELE ANIMES KUCKEN DAS GEHT SICH JA GAR NET AUS WENN MAN NOCH WAS ANDERE MACHT OH MEIN GOTT ICH GLAUB ICH MUSS DICH MAL BESUCHEN XD



najo^^ schaue seit 2-3 jahren immer jeden abend so 1-2h animes^^ da is das np^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dazu pack ich Noch Akira
> & Crying Freeman (gut des hab i nur gelesen^^ aber egal)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ah ja akira hab cih auch gesehn^^


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> MNOROTH WILLST DU MICH VERARSCHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WIE KANN MAN NUR SOVIELE ANIMES KUCKEN DAS GEHT SICH JA GAR NET AUS WENN MAN NOCH WAS ANDERE MACHT *OH MEIN GOTT ICH GLAUB ICH MUSS DICH MAL BESUCHEN XD*


lol unerwartetes ende^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> das gefällt mir


Sagmal, du musst dich net selber quoten, dafür gibts ne EDIT Funktion ~~


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

herr lass hirn regnen *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagmal, du musst dich net selber quoten, dafür gibts ne EDIT Funktion ~~


das dauert zu lang ~~


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> herr lass hirn regnen *kopfschüttel*



das nützt ihm aba nix.. das müsste ja auch noch in seinen kopp rein..


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> das dauert zu lang ~~


Das hätte weitaus weniger zeit gekostet als sich erstmal selbst zu quoten und dann als Idiot dazustehen ~~


----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> herr lass hirn regnen *kopfschüttel*


ja so gäbs keine hungersnöte mehr da gehirne sehr nährhaft sind


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Tryko (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hätte weitaus weniger zeit gekostet als sich erstmal selbst zu quoten und dann als Idiot dazustehen ~~


ja kann schon sein ~~


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ja kann schon sein ~~


Naja wenn du meinst...
Los thema her^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Los thema her^^


Der Glühwein ist diese Jahr viel zu bitter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

jo dat stimmt


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Der Glühwein ist diese Jahr viel zu bitter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm müsst ich glatt mal nachtesten nächste woche xD


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo dat stimmt


Kommt von diesem Billigzucker den jetzt alle hernemen


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

kann möglich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schwitze immer noch, 22 grad weiterhin: Fenster offen, heizung aus, und trotzdem so ne gradzahl? WIEGEHT DEN DAS????


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

kine ahnung


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Hitze steigt nach oben, dauert ne Zeit bis genug Kalte luft im Raum ist das die Warme herausgedrückt wird. Hilft vlt wenn du alle Türen zu machst


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Hitze steigt nach oben, dauert ne Zeit bis genug Kalte luft im Raum ist das die Warme herausgedrückt wird. Hilft vlt wenn du alle Türen zu machst


das wär ne möglichkeit. Hmm, wenn net muss ich kamuis dumme Idee nutzen^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

die ist gar net dumm ausziehen hilft immer


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> die ist gar net dumm ausziehen hilft immer


Nicht immer...^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin für meine Idee. Oder hast du einen Laptop? Setzt dich auf den Balkon (Aber mit ner Decke, wir wollen uns ja nicht verkühlen^^)


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich bin für meine Idee. Oder hast du einen Laptop? Setzt dich auf den Balkon (Aber mit ner Decke, wir wollen uns ja nicht verkühlen^^)


Laptop schon aber der ist grad kaputt^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Der Arme Laptop


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Och da hat die Graka wohl was abbekommen seitdem geht nichts mehr xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

laptotp ist geldveerschwenderei ausser man ist viel untwergwegs aber n laptop ist doppelt so schleht wie ein pc kostet aber genau so viel


dann graka wehseln


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich liebe meinen Laptop^^
Und wenn ich am Tag zwei mal ne Halbe stunde mit der ÖBB fahre zahlt sich das schon aus^^

Wer oder was ist Graka?


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

*Gra*fik*Ka*rte


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich liebe meinen Laptop^^
> Und wenn ich am Tag zwei mal ne Halbe stunde mit der ÖBB fahre zahlt sich das schon aus^^
> 
> Wer oder was ist Graka?


Grafikkarte.
^^
Ne nutze den nur wenn wir ne Lange Busfahrt/zugfahrt machen, ist lustig nebenbei was zu zockn xD


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich liebe meinen Laptop^^
> Und wenn ich am Tag zwei mal ne Halbe stunde mit der ÖBB fahre zahlt sich das schon aus^^
> 
> Wer oder was ist Graka?



Graka is grafikkarte^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

grafikkarte^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

1,2,3,4 Mal Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Editt: Wehe ihr sagt alle Gerne xD
EdittEditt: q Razyl wer sagt den das ich dabei WoW Spiele, meistens Chatt ich mit irgendeiner Freundin über Skype^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Hey 4 Leute posten das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

xD ja das wr jetzt gneial alle gleichzeitig^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

gern geschehen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm irgendwie stört die Wärme echt mal :/


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

np immer wider gerne^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

so jetzt geh i aber wirklich noch en bissel zelda zoggen bevor i in die falle spring bye bye^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Warum sagt ihr alle gerne jz muss ich nochmal Danke sagen^^
Danke.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Hmm ich glaube ich sollte mich doch mal den T-shirt entledigen hmm


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

hmm da ist man 15 min afk und schon sind wieder 4 seiten vollgespammt ....


----------



## Saytan (6. Dezember 2008)

apropos t-shirt,hab nneuen t-shirt ^^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hmm da ist man 15 min afk und schon sind wieder 4 seiten vollgespammt ....


Tja so läuft das hier^^


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja so läuft das hier^^


 -.- ich hasse euch :/


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> -.- ich hasse euch :/



jo cih mag dich auch


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> -.- ich hasse euch :/


Boah bist du gemein^^
*sich umziehen tut^^*


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Brauchen wir ein neues Thema? Ich finde, der Glühwein hat durchaus Potential
Unterposter, ich trage imemr noch mein altes Zeug...Geht ja jz wo es nichtmehr Plusheal sondenr Zaubermacht ist


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



!!!


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Brauchen wir ein neues Thema? Ich finde, der Glühwein hat durchaus Potential


Hmm
eventuell...
hmm...
vielleicht....
Keine ahnung was fürn Thema^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Brauchen wir ein neues Thema? Ich finde, der Glühwein hat durchaus Potential
> Unterposter, ich trage imemr noch mein altes Zeug...Geht ja jz wo es nichtmehr Plusheal sondenr Zaubermacht ist



glühwein is ganz ok aba ich mag met mehr^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> glühwein is ganz ok aba ich mag met mehr^^


Wieso war das klar das dass kommt?^^
Hmm es wird kälter (20 grad nur noch^^)

EEENNDDLICH fertig der download^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht warum sie nicht wie letztes jahr den Guten Zucker nehmen, diese billige Zeug ist mist. Ich versuche meinen eigenen zu machen, der aber besteht haupsächlich aus Wein den ich erhitze xD


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso war das klar das dass kommt?^^
> Hmm es wird kälter (20 grad nur noch^^)
> 
> EEENNDDLICH fertig der download^^



gz und gz


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum sie nicht wie letztes jahr den Guten Zucker nehmen, diese billige Zeug ist mist. Ich versuche meinen eigenen zu machen, der aber besteht haupsächlich aus Wein den ich erhitze xD



mach glühmet^^ is viel besser und wärmt auch schön


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum sie nicht wie letztes jahr den Guten Zucker nehmen, diese billige Zeug ist mist. Ich versuche meinen eigenen zu machen, der aber besteht haupsächlich aus Wein den ich erhitze xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genial :-)
Sagmal kann es sein das dir Langweilig ist, weil in diesen Thread sieht man dich so gut wie gar nicht, heute zum ersten mal irgendwie o.O


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Ja stimmt^^
Ich wohn in ner WG mit meiner Schwester und sie will nicht ins bett gehen und alleien will ich auch icht Schlafen gehen (total kindisch ich weis^^)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

juhu


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ja stimmt^^


Ha!" ich bin gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achsooo, hast angst ohne sie?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Kamui wassn los?


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Das sieht man doch aus dem Weltraum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

ich weiß au net


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

ich wohne immer noch bei meinen eltern und die nerven nur... NEED GELD ZUM AUSZIHN...


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich weiß au net


Du bist echt komisch Kamui.....


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

Geha rbeiten^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist echt komisch Kamui.....



erst jetzt gemerkt?^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

ich beachte den einfach nicht. Nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Geha rbeiten^^



erst ma finden... such ja shcon fleissig^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> erst jetzt gemerkt?^^


ne schon vorher, doch jetzt hat es sich endgültig bestätigt xD irgendwas meint grad in mir ich sollte mich mal wieder rasieren im gesicht xD


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> ich beachte den einfach nicht. Nicht böse gemeint


Kamui oder Mano? :>


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> ich beachte den einfach nicht. Nicht böse gemeint



wen? kamui?^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ne schon vorher, doch jetzt hat es sich endgültig bestätigt xD irgendwas meint grad in mir ich sollte mich mal wieder rasieren im gesicht xD



nur im gesicht?^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kamui oder Mano? :>


Den Merkwürdigen^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nur im gesicht?^^


Da hat man einmal Niveau in diesen Thread und dann kommt so ein sch***, man Mano :/

@ über mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt isser aber gekränkt


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Den Merkwürdigen^^



.... das bringt uns jetzt auch net gross weiter^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> .... das bringt uns jetzt auch net gross weiter^^


Na ich kanns net sein, ich bin normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und mich ignored sie ja net denke ich nun einfahc mal so^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Ist auch egal. Irgendwie sind wir schonwieder vom Thema abgekommen


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ist auch egal. Irgendwie sind wir schonwieder vom Thema abgekommen


Ja dank Mano sind wir wieder weit unten im Niveau :/
Ich werd nächste woche mal den Glühwein probieren aufen weihnachtsmarkt ><


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin eher für glühmet^^ schon wer getrunken ausser mir?


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also ich bin eher für glühmet^^ schon wer getrunken ausser mir?


Sagmal mano, du kennst auch nur noch Met oder?^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Werde ich eventuell versuchen. Ist deer diese Jahr auch so bitter wie der Glühwein?


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagmal mano, du kennst auch nur noch Met oder?^^



jo klar^^ aba bin n met fan^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Werde ich eventuell versuchen. Ist deer diese Jahr auch so bitter wie der Glühwein?



ka.. wohne in der schweiz und da is beides lecker^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Hach ja, endlich kälte *freu*


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns geht der Glühwein diese Jahr ganricht. Sehr schade.
Und jetzt willst dus wieder war, oder? ^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Bei uns geht der Glühwein diese Jahr ganricht. Sehr schade.


Du arme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nächstes Jahr isser sicherlich wieder besser
 Neeee net nochmal so warm, angenehm kühl nun :>


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hach ja, endlich kälte *freu*



gz^^ erkälte dich aba net^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gz^^ erkälte dich aba net^^


Ach ich bin abgehärtet für das Rest des Winters glaub mir^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du arme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aberm it eienr erkältung würde ich mich nicht spielen, das kann ganz shcnell chronisch werden.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

hmmm.... ich glaub ich hohle mein vanille met... hab iwie gerade lust darauf^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gern geschenen :> :>
Ja schon aber hatte erst Anfang November eine und das da noch eine kommt halt ich in meinen optimismus mal für ausgeschlossen^^
@ Mano: ich les nr noch met von dir^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Optimismuss ist schön.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Optimismuss ist schön.


Meinste? Nicht immer sag ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Optimismuss ist schön.



jup

ich mag keine pessimisten^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

I GLAUB I BRAUCH A BROTZEIT

ich glaub ich brauche eine Jause


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup
> 
> ich mag keine pessimisten^^


Gabs da net mal so ein Silbermond Lied?^^

Kamui: Sagmal hast du was genommen?


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich mag keine pessimisten^^


War mal mit einem zusammen gaaaanz schlimm. Aber das istn nix für ein Buffed.de Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> War mal mit einem zusammen gaaaanz schlimm. Aber das istn nix für ein Buffed.de Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meinst du? ich sag dir, hier wurden schon sicherlich weitaus schlimmere dinge gepostet

*hust*kamuis link*hust*^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gabs da net mal so ein Silbermond Lied?^^
> 
> Kamui: Sagmal hast du was genommen?



ach echt? ka höhr kein silbermond..


und kamui müsste dann dauerdrauf sein... ha seine mutter füttert ihn mit gras damit se ihre ruhe hat^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> War mal mit einem zusammen gaaaanz schlimm. Aber das istn nix für ein Buffed.de Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ooch solange es net zu sehr ins detail geht np^^ und für alles andere gibts icq^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meinst du? ich sag dir, hier wurden schon sicherlich weitaus schlimmere dinge gepostet
> 
> *hust*kamuis link*hust*^^



wann wird der wohl in vergessenheit geraten...^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wann wird der wohl in vergessenheit geraten...^^


NIE, solange wir hier sind^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meinst du? ich sag dir, hier wurden schon sicherlich weitaus schlimmere dinge gepostet


1)Aber nicht von mir^^
2) KEnn ich den Link nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3) Giebt es von mir auch keinen einzigen sinnlosen Thread^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Aber nicht von mir^^


nee von anderen nachtschwärmern (kamui, mano (ja du ^^), hier und da ein unbekannter etc.).
Also uns kann nichts mehr erschüttern^^

zu 3.) Werd hier mal Dauergast dann haste bald einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu 2.) den willst du gar nicht kennen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> nee von anderen nachtschwärmern (kamui, mano (ja du ^^), hier und da ein unbekannter etc.).
> Also uns kann nichts mehr erschüttern^^
> 
> zu 3.) Werd hier mal Dauergast dann haste bald einen
> ...



also ich habe nie links gepostet... nur andeutungen und damit brille für so 3 wochen geschockt^^ selber schuld wenn man per google nachschaun geht^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab 1,700 Posts und bin kein Dauergast? =(
Oder meinst du im Buddah&Die Welt Forum?
Bin osnst nur in WoW Allgemein


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also ich habe nie links gepostet... nur andeutungen und damit brille für so 3 wochen geschockt


o.O
Gar nicht mitbekommen ...^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich hab 1,700 Posts und bin kein Dauergast? =(


Ich meine Dauergast im Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich hab 1,700 Posts und bin kein Dauergast? =(
> Oder meinst du im Buddah&Die Welt Forum?
> Bin osnst nur in WoW Allgemein



er meinte wohl im n8schwärmer^^ bin praktishc nur hier tätig^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

das heißtt nicht buddha das heißt allah und die welt foruumm hmmm kay?^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> o.O
> Gar nicht mitbekommen ...^^



geh so.... bis seite 1900 zurück da sollte es etwa sein^^ oder eher 1600? ka.. wurde einfahc zu viel gespammt in letzer zeit


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Ach nein, hier bin ich wohl nur heute. Udn ich habe Thread geschrieben udn nicht Post, also versteh ic hdas ganze überhaupt nicht^^
Kami, ic hschreieb Buddah weil ich mit dem Freundlichen Inqisitionsverein nichts zu tun haben will


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> das heißtt nicht buddha das heißt allah und die welt foruumm hmmm kay?^^


Geheiligt sein Allah öhm ne bin doch gar net religiös argh!
Hmm wieso wirds nun so kalt? Verdammt


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ach nein, hier bin ich wohl nur heute.



schade^^

wäre schön wider ma n neuer spammer/in


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schade^^
> 
> wäre schön wider ma n neuer spammer/in


Jo, neue wären echt maltoll, damit du dann auch noch deren Privatleben ausgequetscht^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Nein, war schon einmal hier da wurde ich nur angebaggert, war ich gleich wieder raus.  HEute ists hier nett.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

jo wir haben hier zuviel testosteron naja ausser mir^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jo, neue wären echt maltoll, damit du dann auch noch deren Privatleben ausgequetscht^^



hab ich gar net gross.... brille wollt immer darüber labern^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Nein, war schon einmal hier da wurde ich nur angebaggert, war ich gleich wieder raus.  HEute ists hier nett.


Wir sind immer ganz lieb.
Aber echt die haben dich angebaggert? oh mann wie notgeil muss man sein :/


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Nein, war schon einmal hier da wurde ich nur angebaggert, war ich gleich wieder raus.  HEute ists hier nett.



tja... komm einfach immer erst so um 10 oder 11 dann sind normal nur noch wir hier^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Ja dachte ich mir auch oO 

Bezogen auf das anbaggern


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

damals waren auch nur drotteln es gibt insgesamt 4 Nachtschwärmer Zeitalter.

Das zeitalter des beginns jede rhat geposted 

das Zeitalter des ALAS ala und ihre schar haben geposted

Das zeitalter der sith unwr kpontrolle von darth saytan und darth manoroth.

und das Jetzige zeitalter der revolution!!


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir sind immer ganz lieb.
> Aber echt die haben dich angebaggert? oh mann wie notgeil muss man sein :/



ääh hallo? das is buffed hier... hier ham 70% der leutz noch nie ne frau in rl gesehn^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Bei freier Bund wars wirklich angenehmer muss ich sagen. Das heißt bis zu ende dann


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> damals waren auch nur drotteln es gibt insgesamt 4 Nachtschwärmer Zeitalter.
> 
> Das zeitalter des beginns jede rhat geposted
> 
> ...


Das 3. Zeitalter war auch funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Mano: ja auch wieder wahr^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> damals waren auch nur drotteln es gibt insgesamt 4 Nachtschwärmer Zeitalter.
> 
> Das zeitalter des beginns jede rhat geposted
> 
> ...


1.-> nicht da
2.->gegen ende da
3.-> nicht oft da
4.-> hin und wieder


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Wer ist Ala(s) ?


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1.-> nicht da
> 2.->gegen ende da
> 3.-> nicht oft da
> 4.-> hin und wieder


Boah genau wie Kamui, nicht mal guten abend kann man sagen^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2008)

http://my.buffed.de/user/258370/

das is ala^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Boah genau wie Kamui, nicht mal guten abend kann man sagen^^


tja... (den rest kennste ja)


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/user/258370/
> 
> das is ala^^


Ich klicke keine Links, frag bitte nicht wieso.


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich Idiotin. Was hab ich nur getan?


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich Idiotin


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Dezember 2008)

rechtsklick-> eigenschaften. dann weisste, ob du draufklicken kannst...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

joa ala war so n user den man nur liben komnnte ist abber verschwunden


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich klicke keine Links, frag bitte nicht wieso.



siehst ja das es n link zu nem buffed benutzer profil is^^ aba egal^^ is ne userin aba sie is leider seit geraumer zeit net mehr aktiv on gewesn..


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Spellborn ist ja genial die Char Erstellung xD


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spellborn ist ja genial die Char Erstellung xD



wat fürn ding`? kann man das essen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wat fürn ding`? kann man das essen?


zumidnest die cd :S


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Wollen wir wieder ein Neues Theama?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

ja


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wat fürn ding`? kann man das essen?


-.- Chronicles of Spellborn...
@ Lisu: kommt immer abends um 11 hierher, dann sind nur noch wir da (mano, evtl. brille, kamui), wir tun dir nichts :>


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wollen wir wieder ein Neues Theama?



will deine sis noch imemr net schlafn?^^



hmmm... neues thema... animes?^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> -.- Chronicles of Spellborn...
> @ Lisu: kommt immer abends um 11 hierher, dann sind nur noch wir da (mano, evtl. brille, kamui), wir tun dir nichts :>



genau wir sind ganz zahm^^


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

- Ich mag keine ANimies.
- Was meisnt du mit sis
- Normalerweise sollte ich schon im bett sein ich komm sicher nicht um 11 on wenns was besseres zu tun giebt


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> - Ich mag keine ANimies.
> - Was meisnt du mit sis
> - Normalerweise sollte ich schon im bett sein ich komm sicher nicht um 11 on wenns was besseres zu tun giebt




- schade^^

- sis = sister = schwester^^

- schade^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> - Ich mag keine ANimies.
> - Was meisnt du mit sis
> - Normalerweise sollte ich schon im bett sein ich komm sicher nicht um 11 on wenns was besseres zu tun giebt


- super
- ich denke mal schwester/Sister
- och schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

@ Mano
- Nein
-Danke.
- Nein.
@ Razyl
-Ja
-Danke
-Nein

Kenn zufällig jemand den Yves Rocher Laden in Salzburg?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

Yves rocher nur in Graz :>


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> - super
> - ich denke mal schwester/Sister
> - och schade
> 
> ...



hey du magst auch eine anime serie also sag nix mehr gegen animes allgemein^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kurz und Bündig: Nein^^

Ach mensch, irgendwann landeste trotzdem wieder hier^^


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Allgemein eher nicht, nein.


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Hmm ok wenn du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm nun wirds wieder zu kalt :/ ich wusste es xD


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

hohl dir ne Decke.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm ok wenn du meinst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



fenster zumachn?^^

und why biste im icq off?^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> hohl dir ne Decke.



das is auch ne möglichkeit^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> hohl dir ne Decke.


Nee, so kaaalt nun auch wieder net, aber ein deutlicher unterschied zu vorhin^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> fenster zumachn?^^
> 
> und why biste im icq off?^^


Weil meine Taskleiste oder what ever jeden abend abkackt :/


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

ich hab auch ne Decke, ist einfach gemütlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil meine Taskleiste oder what ever jeden abend abkackt :/



Oo  fix des ma^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> ich hab auch ne Decke, ist einfach gemütlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup des stimmt^^ aba ich hab atm noch 15 grad im zimmer und dann wärs mir zu warm mit decke^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

decke sein ist cool da kuschel jeder mit dir


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Oo  fix des ma^^


Haha bist du gut, ich weiß nichmal woran es liegt ~~ Hmm heute mal virenscann durchjagen lassen
@Lisu: bist ja auch ein Mädchen, denen ist immer kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder zum großteil^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> decke sein ist cool da kuschel jeder mit dir



biste neidisch?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

frauen haben nur 36°C körpertemperatur männer 37°C


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> decke sein ist cool da kuschel jeder mit dir


Genau wegen so was bin ich damsls gegangen. Und auch jetzt.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

ja neidisch auf alle deken dieser welt^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @Lisu: bist ja auch ein Mädchen, denen ist immer kalt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hat was^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

WoW ich sehe.... einen wissenschaftlichen Post im N8schwärmer^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Genau wegen so was bin ich damsls gegangen. Und auch jetzt.



na doll kamui.. jetzt haste sie verscheucht...


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> WoW ich sehe.... einen wissenschaftlichen Post im N8schwärmer^^



was? wo?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

wieso weswegen?


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na doll kamui.. jetzt haste sie verscheucht...


GZ kamui - manno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was? wo?


Kamui mit seiner Körpertemp.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

???


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ???


Wegen deinen Post mit der Decke :/


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

Naja bin mal brotzei hohlen


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Naja bin mal brotzei hohlen



wat fürn ding?


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wat fürn ding?


Brotzeit, Also Brotscheibe mit irgendwas drauf^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brotzeit#Brotzeit


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

jasoooohh^^ ne kamui du musst jetzt hungern weil du se verscheucht hast


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

I bin a moa imuas essen damit i groß und stork werat und du bist amol stad do^^

auf bayrisch^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> I bin a moa imuas essen damit i groß und stork werat und du bist amol stad do^^
> 
> auf bayrisch^^


omg das hört sich beschissen an^^
@ Mano nicht im ICQ reden wie gesagt taskleiste geht nimmer xD


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> omg das hört sich beschissen an^^
> @ Mano nicht im ICQ reden wie gesagt taskleiste geht nimmer xD



grml.... schweinerei^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> grml.... schweinerei^^


Tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und was machen wir nun?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zocken? what else


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wir fluchen über kamui^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> zocken? what else


...
Was machen wir nun hier im Nachtschwärmer
@ Brille: zocken ist nicht alles^^
Boah ey wer klingelten mich um die Zeit noch an hammerhart ey.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Boah ey wer klingelten mich um die Zeit noch an hammerhart ey.


in den ferien werd ich zum teil um 2 uhr zum rauskommen angeklingelt xD


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Boah ey wer klingelten mich um die Zeit noch an hammerhart ey.



sicher deine freundin^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> in den ferien werd ich zum teil um 2 uhr zum rauskommen angeklingelt xD



kenn ciha uch^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> in den ferien werd ich zum teil um 2 uhr zum rauskommen angeklingelt xD


omg...
Da will ich schlafen und net rausgehen (außer bei guten gelegenheiten wenn es was zum feierngibt draußen sein).
Ne ey, um halb 1 rufen sie einen an und fragen was hausaufgaben auf sind für montag xD

Nope @ Mano, die schläft ihre krankheit aus

+ GZ zum 2000. POST MANO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b87IHVFh6ew...feature=related


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> omg...
> Da will ich schlafen und net rausgehen (außer bei guten gelegenheiten wenn es was zum feierngibt draußen sein).
> Ne ey, um halb 1 rufen sie einen an und fragen was hausaufgaben auf sind für montag xD
> 
> Nope @ Mano, die schläft ihre krankheit aus



ah stimmt ja^^ und hastes ihm/ihr gesacht ?^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ah stimmt ja^^ und hastes ihm/ihr gesacht ?^^


nö seh ich so aus? soll morgen früh/vormittag nomma anrufen^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

wieder da brotzeit schmeckt gut


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wieder da brotzeit schmeckt gut


wb, frühs um fast 1 brotzeit ~~


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> nö seh ich so aus? soll morgen früh/vormittag nomma anrufen^^



hab ich mir gedacht^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CUEOQtfsLE

das isn lustiger song


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> wb, frühs um fast 1 brotzeit ~~


wenn man halt hunger aht... o_O


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> wb, frühs um fast 1 brotzeit ~~



why auch net?

edit: hab ja die 2k geknackt.. gar net gemerkt^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

ja wieso net^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

@ Brille: naja ist aber nicht wirklich gesund

Hmm mano ich hör da nichts bei deinen youtube link o.O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

sound an


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> sound an


Haha wie witzig ~~


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille: naja ist aber nicht wirklich gesund
> 
> Hmm mano ich hör da nichts bei deinen youtube link o.O



nope man hat herausgefundn das es scheiss egal is wenn man was isst^^ man hat früher einfach ma behauptet das es ungesund is aba es wurde nie bewiesn.

wegen dem song: ka was du machst.. bei mir musizierts da wunderbar...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille: naja ist aber nicht wirklich gesund


wieso nicht gesund? solangs brot mit was drauf ist isses bestimmt net ungesund.
nach 20:00 setzts nur mehr an, aber wie gesagt, ungesund net wirklich


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso nicht gesund? solangs brot mit was drauf ist isses bestimmt net ungesund.
> nach 20:00 setzts nur mehr an, aber wie gesagt, ungesund net wirklich


Kann sich aber zum Ungesunden Entwickeln...
@ Mano: keine ahnung youtube spinnt eh in letzter zeit rum...

Hmm ich glaub ich geh bald ins Bett, will noch was lesen


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann sich aber zum Ungesunden Entwickeln...
> @ Mano: keine ahnung youtube spinnt eh in letzter zeit rum...
> 
> Hmm ich glaub ich geh bald ins Bett, will noch was lesen



noiiiinnnn net bett gehn...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann sich aber zum Ungesunden Entwickeln...
> @ Mano: keine ahnung youtube spinnt eh in letzter zeit rum...


guck dir kamui an, das ist doch da net mehr schlimm x)


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> noiiiinnnn net bett gehn...


Doch, will/muss noch was lesen^^
@ Brille: auch wieder wahr, der sieht aus wie nen zombie fast xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

bin eh so schlank und habe 4 nieren da werd ich net dick


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

4 nieren? dann kannste ja 1 spenden für andere leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

Biste wahnsiniig? habe eh schon eine draussen war im eimer dat teil


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

meine verdaung ist dadurch um eingees schneller no way die her zu geben


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> meine verdaung ist dadurch um eingees schneller no way die her zu geben


xD
Hmm hier kommt wohl nimmer viel, schade
Ich leg mich nun ins bett und lese noch vllt. oder schlaf gleich^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> xD
> Hmm hier kommt wohl nimmer viel, schade
> Ich leg mich nun ins bett und lese noch vllt. oder schlaf gleich^^



schade.. naja gn8 razyl

bin ma animes schaun^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schade.. naja gn8 razyl
> 
> bin ma animes schaun^^


So gn8, wünsche euch noch viel spaß bei den was auch immer ihr machen werdet.
Toll ich geh weg schaut er animes o.O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

jo wat sonst machen


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> So gn8, wünsche euch noch viel spaß bei den was auch immer ihr machen werdet.
> Toll ich geh weg schaut er animes o.O



DU bist schuld das ich animes schaun gehe!


----------



## Fetus (7. Dezember 2008)

kandis > anim,e


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> kandis > anim,e



NIX geht über animes... ok doch 2 sachn... freundin und met aba sonst nix!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

kandis´?=


----------



## Fetus (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> NIX geht über animes... ok doch 2 sachn... freundin und met aba sonst nix!




anime UND met?

eine schande...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KANDIS


----------



## Skatero (7. Dezember 2008)

Ne Anime ist besser ;P
Achso Nabend


----------



## Fetus (7. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ne Anime ist besser ;P
> Achso Nabend



jutn abend. auch wider ma hier?


----------



## Crackmack (7. Dezember 2008)

Noch wer da? 

hmmm lvl 32 noch gold fürs mount farmen xD


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Noch wer da?
> 
> hmmm lvl 32 noch gold fürs mount farmen xD



hier ich bin noch da^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Dezember 2008)

bin auch wieder da. bin aber gleich wieder ausm thread raus.


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Abend! :>


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

*wüüürg*
nabend


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

kamui muss hängen dafür das er Lisu raus geekelt hat^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> *wüüürg*
> nabend


Wieso würgste? Und jedenfalls einer ist schonmal da xD


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

ach nur so du freak^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ach nur so du freak^^


Wieso Freak?
Hmm das mit Kamui mag sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <----Kamui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> <----Kamui
> ...



net nett... aba verdient hat ers^^

jutn abend übrigens


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> <----Kamui
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieso nur weil er mal jemanden rausgeekelt hat?


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

jaaaa und weil er Krieg will^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> jaaaa und weil er Krieg will^^


Hmm
Ok da ist was dran xD 

Mit jeden Post der 45k Antworten näher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

mensch wo sidn die alle^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> mensch wo sidn die alle^^


Also im ICQ sind sie alle "beschäftigt" oder off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> mensch wo sidn die alle^^



bin hier^^


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

naa bitte da is ja die sabbernde zunge^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

hey das habe ich gehöhrt KAMUI IST DA!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> naa bitte da is ja die sabbernde zunge^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin eh bald wieder weg. Morgen schule hmm und am Freitag geschenke kaufen, das wird teuer argh


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das bist zu 100% nicht du, du siehst schlechter aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin eh bald wieder weg. Morgen schule hmm und am Freitag geschenke kaufen, das wird teuer argh



haha^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> haha^^


Lach net, du kannst ja niemanden was schenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> naa bitte da is ja die sabbernde zunge^^



hey lass orochimaru in ruhe^^


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kamui Soll HÄNGEN^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lach net, du kannst ja niemanden was schenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch aba halt nur brownies oder so^^ aba dann ham se wehnigstens was leckeres zu futtern^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> doch aba halt nur brownies oder so^^ aba dann ham se wehnigstens was leckeres zu futtern^^


Ich rede nicht von Familie xD


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von Familie xD



freunden schenke cih nix^^ und ne freundin hab cih net^^


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

Hach meine Frau war in der Wahl ihres Geschenkes sehr billig nur den Sex & the City Film^^ dafür im Januar 100 € für die Komplette Serie in der Sammelbox ausgeben^^ ( da hat sie nämlich Geb Tag^^)


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> freunden schenke cih nix^^ und ne freundin hab cih net^^


24.12: Mano´s Kumpel stehen vor der Tür und wollen ein Geschenk "Von mir? ich kenn euch net haut ab!*Schrotflinte lad* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zum 2: HAHA!^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

hey locker läsig chilt mal....jo... ne was läuft so ich höhre grad ENYA^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 24.12: Mano´s Kumpel stehen vor der Tür und wollen ein Geschenk "Von mir? ich kenn euch net haut ab!*Schrotflinte lad*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



pff schrotflinte.. wie unsportlich.. katana oder pfeilbogen das sind meine waffen^^


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 24.12: Mano´s Kumpel stehen vor der Tür und wollen ein Geschenk "Von mir? ich kenn euch net haut ab!*Schrotflinte lad*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Löl so könnte man sich mano vorstellen^^ 

"Ihr wollt Geschenke??? hier habt ihr Geschenke!!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <--Mano


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> hey locker läsig chilt mal....jo... ne was läuft so ich höhre grad ENYA^^


1. Nein, du hast jemanden weggeekelt aus den N8schwärmer, dazu ein Mädchen!
2. Ich höre grad gar nichts, aus den einfachen Grund da ich kb auf Musik habe^^

Wir sollten hier mal einen Ehrenkodex fürs Posting aufstellen xD

Achtung: Der Nachtschwärmer hat nun 45.000 ANTWORTEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

Oder das hier könnt auch Mano sein

"Hier ein Geschenk..is sogar mit Liebe gemacht!!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Nein, du hast jemanden weggeekelt aus den N8schwärmer, dazu ein Mädchen!
> 2. Ich höre grad gar nichts, aus den einfachen Grund da ich kb auf Musik habe^^



ob der bescuher weiblich oder männlich war is ansich egal^^ und dir sollte es das sowiso sein du bist unter der haube^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Oder das hier könnt auch Mano sein
> 
> "Hier ein Geschenk..is sogar mit Liebe gemacht!!"
> 
> ...



schon eher^^ aba nur 1 katana und keine rüssi


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ob der bescuher weiblich oder männlich war is ansich egal^^ und dir sollte es das sowiso sein du bist unter der haube^^


Es geht um das Prinzip, man benimmt sich net so gegenüber weiblichen personen menschlicher Abstammung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es geht um das Prinzip, man benimmt sich net so gegenüber weiblichen personen menschlicher Abstammung.



ok des stimmt^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ok des stimmt^^


Ich mal wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

Marc oliver du sei leise was hab ichn gesagt?


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Marc oliver du sei leise was hab ichn gesagt?


Kamui, hör auf mit deinen Marc Oliver!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

dann sag du mir was ich gesgat hab Pierre frank


----------



## White-Frost (7. Dezember 2008)

guten abend


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> dann sag du mir was ich gesgat hab Pierre frank





> decke sein ist cool da kuschel jeder mit dir



Und noch einmal ein dummer name....


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

und ja was ist mit der aussage? ergibt keinen sinn


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> und ja was ist mit der aussage? ergibt keinen sinn


Naja wenn dein gehirn nicht ein bisschen denken kann tut es mir leid...


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

ka aber wegen dir is ein potentieller nachstspammer äh schwärmer wieder gegangen^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

tjo marc oliver das argument zieht nicht


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> tjo marc oliver das argument zieht nicht



also ich verstehe voll und ganz was RAZYL meint und finde des auch^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> tjo marc oliver das argument zieht nicht


Tja wenn dein Gehirn schon aussetzt tut es mir leid für dich (naja nicht wirklich)...
Du hast sie vertrieben mit deinen dummen Kommentar, der wirklich nicht angebracht war


----------



## White-Frost (7. Dezember 2008)

GUTEN ABEND ihr unhöfflichen Banausen


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

TAAACH WHITY


na wie isset?


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> GUTEN ABEND ihr unhöfflichen Banausen


Abend, wer ist unhöflich?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

du marc oliver


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> du marc oliver


Aha, wie interessant nur schade das mein Username ein bisschen anders ist...
Und ziemlich mieser Versuch vom eigentl. Thema abzulenken.


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

KAmui jetzt hör mal mit den Scheiß auf^^

sonst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (7. Dezember 2008)

und wie gehts euch so?


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> und wie gehts euch so?



jutn abend whity^^

mir gehts jut udn dir?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

was für ein thema denn ihr seit der meinung ich bin er Phöse wass soll ich noch sagen


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> was für ein thema denn ihr seit der meinung ich bin er Phöse wass soll ich noch sagen


Eventuell mal nicht so doof tun und den Zusammenhang verstehen? Oder wie Dracun sagte: du hast eine potentielle Schwärmerin vertreiben?


----------



## White-Frost (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn abend whity^^
> 
> mir gehts jut udn dir?


Naja könnt besser laufen viel Stress mit diesem und jenem was solls^^ Und was gibts hier neues nachdem ich kaum hier war^^


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui du bis ja auch der Böse^^

Und whity mir geht es wie immer gut(zumindest solang bis mein lieblingsfreund hier auftaucht dann net mehr^^)

I bin jetzt bei der 3. Dungeon in Zelda^^ Hera´s Turm hach wird dat geil^^ i liebe dat Game^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Naja könnt besser laufen viel Stress mit diesem und jenem was solls^^ Und was gibts hier neues nachdem ich kaum hier war^^



bet viel.. kamui hat nur ne potentielle neue schwärmerin verscheucht^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Naja könnt besser laufen viel Stress mit diesem und jenem was solls^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwoher kenn ich das her hmmm


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl reg dich mal ab die wollte sowieso net bleiben


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Razyl reg dich mal ab die wollte sowieso net bleiben


Mir ging es nicht nur um das Thema, du gibts mir einfach so einen scheiß namen und hörst nimmer damit auf. 
Und komm, ich wollte nachdem was ich hier gelesen habe auch net bleiben und siehe nun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui du ungeduldiges junges menschlein das kannst du doch net wissen vllt hätte es ihr ja auch hier noch gefallen^^ manchmal (nur ab und an) sollte man überlegen ob des wat man schreiben/sagen will jetzt nett rüber kommt oder eher net^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Kamui du ungeduldiges junges menschlein das kannst du doch net wissen vllt hätte es ihr ja auch hier noch gefallen^^ manchmal (nur ab und an) sollte man überlegen ob des wat man schreiben/sagen will jetzt nett rüber kommt oder eher net^^



/sign^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm
ich glaub ich hab grad mit den Beta Treiber scheiße gemacht xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

ihr hormongestuerten wichser^^ nur weils ne frau war bei nam mann hätet ihr siche keinen tam am gemacht kaum ne frauu da jeder benimmt sich wie ein englisches internatkind^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ihr hormongestuerten wichser^^ nur weils ne frau war bei nam mann hätet ihr siche keinen tam am gemacht kaum ne frauu da jeder benimmt sich wie ein englisches internatkind^^


Ich könnte dich dafür nun reporten, weißte aber sicherlich. Ich hätte es genauso getan bei jemand anders. denn dein Kommentar war zu dem Zeitpunkt total unüberlegt und unnütz. Und ich Frage mich wer von uns hier mehr hormongesteuerter ist...


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ihr hormongestuerten wichser^^ nur weils ne frau war bei nam mann hätet ihr siche keinen tam am gemacht kaum ne frauu da jeder benimmt sich wie ein englisches internatkind^^



hat nix mit mann oder frau zu tun-.- aber sie war ne potentielle neue schwärmerin und ich persönlich hätte nix gegen den einen oder andern neuen hier^^ und mir ists egal obs ne frau oder n mann is


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

1. Kamui musst du net beleidigend werden (siehe meine Post oben)
2. bin i glücklich vergeben und habe einen Sohn also nix mit Hormon gesteuert und w**** i hab regelmäßiges Vergnügen
3. war auch dieser Post von dir mehr als unnötig mein freund  i hätte mich auch bei nem Kerl so verhalten^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

oh marc o.. gibs mir. und mano hat man doch gesehen lest euch mal eure pot im vergleich zu anderen abenden durch


----------



## White-Frost (7. Dezember 2008)

Hmm soviel war los seit ich Weg war wow^^ Traurig das ich wieder hier bin ich könnt kotzen xD


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> oh marc o.. gibs mir. und mano hat man doch gesehen lest euch mal eure pot im vergleich zu anderen abenden durch


Und wieder ein unnötiger Post deinerseits. 
Und Dracun ist ja wohl kaum hormongesteuert, als mann ist man ja fast "verpflichtet" sich gegenüber einer Dame annähernd normal zu verhalten und nicht so einen hirnrissgen KOmmentar abzugeben


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui in gegenwart einer frau verhält man sich ja auch anders bzw hat man sich anders zu verhalten...das gebietet einem die Höflichkeit und der Respekt dem anderen Geschlecht gegenüber.
Aber i denke dafür musst du erst erwachsen werden um des zu verstehen


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> oh marc o.. gibs mir. und mano hat man doch gesehen lest euch mal eure pot im vergleich zu anderen abenden durch



ich war n bisserl rücksichtsvoller was cih schreibe na und`? ich benehme mich auch meinen koleginnen gegenüber net glecih wie meinen kolegen gegenüber-.-


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Kamui in gegenwart einer frau verhält man sich ja auch anders bzw hat man sich anders zu verhalten...das gebietet einem die Höflichkeit und der Respekt dem anderen Geschlecht gegenüber.
> Aber i denke dafür musst du erst erwachsen werden um des zu verstehen


Ich bin jünger als er und verstehe das o.O


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hmm soviel war los seit ich Weg war wow^^ Traurig das ich wieder hier bin ich könnt kotzen xD


ach quatsch wenigstens noch einer mit dem sich unterhalten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es is ja net immer so ^^


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin jünger als er und verstehe das o.O



manche brauchen halt ihre Zeit^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> manche brauchen halt ihre Zeit^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich könnte nun auch Beleidigungen gegenüber ihn bringen, aber ich glaube ich lasse das aufgrund der Hohen Banngefahr


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

jo natürlich ha man sich einer daame gegenüber gut zu verhalten und das war vohion nix persöhnliches gegen dich dracun aber mein post war deermasen harmlos was kann ich dafür dass sie enschnappt zckige frauen brauchen wa net


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo natürlich ha man sich einer daame gegenüber gut zu verhalten und das war vohion nix persöhnliches gegen dich dracun aber mein post war deermasen harmlos was kann ich dafür dass sie enschnappt zckige frauen brauchen wa net


Hättest du mal gelesen das sie vorher schon in den Thread dumm angebagger wurde hättest du deinen Kommentar weglassen können.
Und das war nicht mal der einzige dumme Post von dir in deinen Thread ich erinnere an deinen Link, zum glück hast du den Entfernt.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo natürlich ha man sich einer daame gegenüber gut zu verhalten und das war vohion nix persöhnliches gegen dich dracun aber mein post war deermasen harmlos was kann ich dafür dass sie enschnappt zckige frauen brauchen wa net



sie is halt n bisserl empfindlicher dem gegenüber, da sie ja wie sie geschriebn hat schonma nur platte anmachsprüche zusehn bekommen.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

was fürn link denn?


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> was fürn link denn?



whorecraft?


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> was fürn link denn?


Der hinter den Spoiler der genauso nicht gepasst hat. Dafür hättest du theoretisch nen Bann kriegen müssen hättest du ihn stehen gelassen und tu nicht so als wüsstest du von nichts!


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

anscheinend net kamui deswegen sag ich man sollte ab und mal überlegen wie könnte das jetzt rüber kommen? vor allen kennt sie net den Umgang den wir mit einander hegen & pflegen^^ dies is also auch ein weiterer Aspekt wo man sich eventuell denken kann ...okay den Spruch lass i lieber.....auch im Bezug auf ihr Kommentar das sie hier schon mal angebaggert wurde^^ und dann kam der Kuschel post von dir^^ da wär i auch abgehaun als Mädel^^ einfach nur um zu verhindern das mich wieder "so ein Vollspack"(nicht persönlich gemeint^^) anbaggert^^


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der hinter den Spoiler der genauso nicht gepasst hat. Dafür hättest du theoretisch nen Bann kriegen müssen hättest du ihn stehen gelassen und tu nicht so als wüsstest du von nichts!


welchen link?? *verwirrt bin*^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> welchen link?? *verwirrt bin*^^


einen Po*** Link zu einen World of Warcraft Echtzeit p****


----------



## White-Frost (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ach quatsch wenigstens noch einer mit dem sich unterhalten kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach des war nich auf des Thema bezogen sondern das ich hier immer bin wen ich Singel bin und keine Zeit zu find wen ich vergeben bin deswegen könnt ich kotzen^^
Um was gehts hier eigentlich?


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

ahh gut das is echt noch übler kamui


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

und was hat das jeztz mit lisutari zu tun?


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> und was hat das jeztz mit lisutari zu tun?


Beide Posts waren dermaßen sinnlos und total unangebracht die hier überhaupt zu posten in einen öffentlichen Forum!


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ach des war nich auf des Thema bezogen sondern das ich hier immer bin wen ich Singel bin und keine Zeit zu find wen ich vergeben bin deswegen könnt ich kotzen^^
> Um was gehts hier eigentlich?


ach kamui hat mist gabeut^^ udn nun versuchen wir ihn auf den pfad der tugend zurück zuführen^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Dezember 2008)

Hiho bin auch wieder mal da...
Ich hab soviel verpasst.
Wer ist gegangen?

Warhammer ist halt so spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (7. Dezember 2008)

Wetten mit der neuen Seite liest meinen Post keiner mehr hmm^^ Um was gehts hier jetz eigentlich?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

das thema war penismuskulatur aufbau training da passte das sehr wohl


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> und was hat das jeztz mit lisutari zu tun?



Das du anscheinend manchmal net nachdenkst was du tust^^ und dir anscheinend manchmal der Konsequenzen dessen net im klaren bist^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hiho bin auch wieder mal da...
> Ich hab soviel verpasst.
> Wer ist gegangen?
> 
> ...


Hi.
Ja hast du, aber großteil war wie immer sinnlos.
Kamui hat eine neue eventuelle schwärmerin vertrieben.

Nein ist es nicht


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ach kamui hat mist gebaut^^ udn nun versuchen wir ihn auf den pfad der tugend zurück zuführen^^



da deine antwort Whity^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> das thema war penismuskulatur aufbau training da passte das sehr wohl


Wenn du dich an sowas ergötzt isses deine Sache aber der Link hatte hier überhaupts nichts zu suchen!


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du dich an sowas ergötzt isses deine Sache aber der Link hatte hier überhaupts nichts zu suchen!



finde ich auch.. wenn man sowas schon unbeding verbreiten will dann per pm aba net unbedingt posten


----------



## White-Frost (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> da deine antwort Whity^^


Was fürn Mist?^^ und was hat das mit Lisutaria zu tun^^
(als wen ichs nich shcon wüsst wens um ne Dame geht)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

das war netmal direkt whorecaft das war mia rose ne darstellerin


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

oder via ICq..vor allen musst du bedenken is des ein Forum wo auch minderjährige reinschauen......und da hat sowat nun absolut nix verloren^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

ich bin doc auch minderjährig :>


----------



## Skatero (7. Dezember 2008)

Will nachlesen!
Auf welcher Seite war das etwa?


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> das war netmal direkt whorecaft das war mia rose ne darstellerin


Der Link war zu einen Video wo eindeutig eine Handlung vorgenommen wurde die der Netiquette nicht entspricht!
Wie Dracun sagte: Hier schauen auch minderjährige rein (haha, als wär ich das net selber xD) deren Eltern das vllt. nicht so super finden das solche Links hier rumgeworfen werden.
@ Skatero: der Link wurde mittlerweile von kamui schon entfernt, wenn du den meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

ich weiß und so verhältst du dich auch (sry aber es is so) aber du bis eigentlich in einem Alter wo man erwarten kann (& sollte) das du dich erwachsener verhältst und auch mal  überlegst was du da tust^^ auch wenn des dat Internet is und man Relativ anonym is....sollte man sich trotzdem ein bissel benehmen^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

ich habs ja deswegen auch entfernt und achso du meintest den strandpodingens oh ja jetzerinnere ich mich wieder genuerr aber gut dass du dich so gena daran erinnerst zum mir vorhalten :>

ich benehm mich ja und bin der tollste kerl der welt aber wenn so ne lisutari meint müsste  angefressen sein soll se meinen


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich habs ja deswegen auch entfernt und achso du meintest den strandpodingens oh ja jetzerinnere ich mich wieder genuerr aber gut dass du dich so gena daran erinnerst zum mir vorhalten :>


Ich erinnere mich daran, weil der in so ein Forum nicht gehört und es immer gut ist  sich daran zu erinnern um es dir zb vorzuhalten!

Und Hochmut kommt vor den Fall, denn wenn du so "toll" (was du nicht bist) wärst hättest du dich anders benommen. Und hättest du derzeit mal dein gehirn benutzt hättest du lesen müssen das sie schon früher hier doof angemacht wurde.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

ja siehste bist ja auf den streit aus


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ja siehste bist ja auf den streit aus


Ich bin auf gar keinen Streit aus, ich will dir nur mal zeigen wie dumm du dich manchmal benimmst!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

konfuzius lehre mich bitte den pfad des wissens oh unfehlbarer meister der vollkommenheit


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich benehm mich ja und bin der tollste kerl der welt aber wenn so ne lisutari meint müsste  angefressen sein soll se meinen



kamui langsam verliere i den Geduldsfaden^^

Es is absolut verständlich das sie wieder gegangen is^^ Wenn man bedenkt das sie schon mal hier blöd angebaggert wurde..und dein comment könnte man auch als en blöden anmachspruuch werten also red dich doch net heraus du hast in der hinsicht mist gebaut und gut is^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Dezember 2008)

Nein ich meine nicht den Link. (Da war ich ja dabei)
Ich will wissen wen er vertrieben hat.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

ich bagger doch keine über 20 jährige an >.<


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> konfuzius lehre mich bitte den pfad des wissens oh unfehlbarer meister der vollkommenheit


Wo hab ich jemals annähernd behauptet, so wie du es fast immer tust, das ich vollkommen/toll bin? Du hast bereits 2x mist gebaut. Eigentlich 3mal, dein Bittorrent Post gehört ja auch noch dazu.
Gestern Abend@Skatero, so 5 seiten vorne oder 6.


----------



## Vreen (7. Dezember 2008)

ich brauch den link,

SCHNELL!!!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

ich habe sogar ne entschuldigung von tikume dafür bbekommenn das war überhaupt kein fehler kannsst gerne tikume frragen mein gott rede  nicht wenn ddu dich net auskennst


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

weißt du wat kamui... i hab da keen bock druff..wenn du meinst  das du nix gemacht hast dann is das so für dich jeder andere hier meint zwar das du scheiße gebaut hast mit dein unüberlegten und absolut sinnlosen kommentar aber okay...du willst es ja anscheinend net einsehen

und es voll kommen egal ob sie 10,20,30 oder 90 is.....du sollst einfahc nru mal nachdenken, dein hirn einschalten bevor du etwas hier hintippst


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich habe sogar ne entschuldigung von tikume dafür bbekommenn das war überhaupt kein fehler kannsst gerne tikume frragen mein gott rede  nicht wenn ddu dich net auskennst


Dafür war der Thread verdammt dumm geschrieben. Du weißt schon das es einige Seiten im weiten Internet gibt die über das Bittorrent System illegal spiele für nichts verbreiten?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

man kan sogar mim win downloader illegelae ssachen runter laden >.< und Dracun ich behaupte nicht das ich das nie gemacht habe ICH HABS JA GEMACHT! trotzdem übertreibt ihr ein weng


----------



## EXclaw (7. Dezember 2008)

Huhu alle miteinander *g*


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> man kan sogar mim win downloader illegelae ssachen runter laden >.< und Dracun ich behaupte nicht das ich das nie gemacht habe ICH HABS JA GEMACHT! trotzdem übertreibt ihr ein weng


Wir übertreiben nicht, eher ÜBertreibst du manchmal.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Dezember 2008)

Der Nachtschwärmer ist nicht dazu da, dass ihr Euch gegenseitig anfeindet. Wenn ihr es überhaupt nicht lassen könnt, dann macht das über PN aus, aber hier ist jetzt Schluß damit.


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Der Nachtschwärmer ist nicht dazu da, dass ihr Euch gegenseitig anfeindet. Wenn ihr es überhaupt nicht lassen könnt, dann macht das über PN aus, aber hier ist jetzt Schluß damit.


Jawoll noxiel :>


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

wie gesagt kamui für mich is dat thema gegessen ende aus


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

mkt was überetribe ich denn in meinen videos mit mir selbst? das kann schon sein
jo für mich ist ess auch gegessen ihr habt ja angefangen zu diskutieren bzw du Dracun mit der aufhängerei


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

noxiel aber es darf doch wohl erlaubt seinjmd klar zu machen das er kagge gebaut hat und um mehr ging es hier auch net^^ udn ach ja nikolaus is seit gestern schon vorbei^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Huhu alle miteinander *g*



juten abend^^ nochma n neues gesicht^^( ok eher avatarbild^^)


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

mahlzeit claw...so i bin noch wat zelda zoggen muss morgen früh raus udn ab sofort bin auch net mehr so lang on^^ darf nämlich ab dienstag wieder arbeiten^^


----------



## Kangrim (7. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend. Wird auch mal wieder zeit mich hier blicken zu lassen.^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

So ich bin ebenfalls raus, morgen ist schule und ich muss noch was zu ende lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich werd hier noch nicht einmal begrüßt ;_; Wie fies ihr doch alle seid! O:


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> mahlzeit claw...so i bin noch wat zelda zoggen muss morgen früh raus udn ab sofort bin auch net mehr so lang on^^ darf nämlich ab dienstag wieder arbeiten^^



hf beim zelda zocken^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

doch mano hat dich begrüßt und ich jetzt auch....hi!


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Ich werd hier noch nicht einmal begrüßt ;_; Wie fies ihr doch alle seid! O:


Gar net wa! Mano hat dich begrüßt^^
Hiho^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> juten abend^^ nochma n neues gesicht^^( ok eher avatarbild^^)



doch klar^^ siehe quote^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Guten Abend. Wird auch mal wieder zeit mich hier blicken zu lassen.^^



hey kangrim^^


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> *mahlzeit claw.*..so i bin noch wat zelda zoggen muss morgen früh raus udn ab sofort bin auch net mehr so lang on^^ darf nämlich ab dienstag wieder arbeiten^^



hatte dich ja wohl auch begrüßt du ei^^

*hi & bye Kangrim*


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hatte dich ja wohl auch begrüßt du ei^^


Du immer mit deinen EI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (7. Dezember 2008)

So war für mich ein kurzer besuch. Muss jetzt in die haia um morgen meine Englisch arbeit zu verhauen.^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

aus eiern wachsen ddumme hühner


----------



## EXclaw (7. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hatte dich ja wohl auch begrüßt du ei^^
> 
> *hi & bye Kangrim*



Ich hab die Posts nur überflogen *schäm* :> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> So war für mich ein kurzer besuch. Muss jetzt in die haia um morgen meine Englisch arbeit zu verhauen.^^


gn8 und hf beim arbeitverhaun^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> aus eiern wachsen ddumme hühner


biste aus nem ei geschlüpft? awas scherz^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> biste aus nem ei geschlüpft? awas scherz^^



hey brille^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

hey brille^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Dezember 2008)

So jetzt mal alles durchgelesen.
Also Kamui schäm dich. Böser Junge.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

>.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> So jetzt mal alles durchgelesen.


du hast auch nix zu tun oder^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> >.<


Hmm


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> So jetzt mal alles durchgelesen.
> Also Kamui schäm dich. Böser Junge.



xD

aba fang du jetzt net auch noch an sonst bannt noxiel hier ncoh wen oder macht sogar den nachtschwärmer dicht^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du hast auch nix zu tun oder^^


Nur den Teil, wo Kamui die neue Nachtschwärmerin vertrieben hat.


----------



## Skatero (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> xD
> 
> aba fang du jetzt net auch noch an sonst bannt noxiel hier ncoh wen oder macht sogar den nachtschwärmer dicht^^


Na das hoffen wir mal nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nur den Teil, wo Kamui die neue Nachtschwärmerin vertrieben hat.


das sagen sie alle... in wahrheit hast dich hier 2h durchgelesen^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Dezember 2008)

Ne!


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das sagen sie alle... in wahrheit hast dich hier 2h durchgelesen^^



die brille kommt nur wider um stunk zu machn^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

^schwarze brille^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> die brille kommt nur wider um stunk zu machn^^


war ich jemals aus dem grund hier? o_O


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> war ich jemals aus dem grund hier? o_O



ka.. sag dus mir^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ka.. sag dus mir^^


nö war ich net... zumindest net bewusst... =P


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö war ich net... zumindest net bewusst... =P



böse brille... ich bin off^^ gn8 bis morgen


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

unterbeewuss in der anderswelt doch weiche nicht vor der: PROPHEZEIUNG<<<<JA DAS IST EIN LINK!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> unterbeewuss in der anderswelt doch weiche nicht vor der: PROPHEZEIUNG<<<<JA DAS IST EIN LINK!!


ich hasse den typ


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

ich finde ihn cool ich wollt schon immer mal ein vid von mir als vincent raven machen

der ist so epic wie ich


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich finde ihn cool ich wollt schon immer mal ein vid von mir als vincent raven machen


is net schwer.
fass in die steckdose-> frisur
zieh dir müllsäcke an-> mantel
klau dir nen plastikraben und bind ihn dir aufn arm-> fertig


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

ich habe eh schon so blonde löcken^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich habe eh schon so blonde löcken^^


du hast auch bestimmt schonma in ne steckdose gefasst^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Dezember 2008)

Du hast die (künstlichen) Wunden vergessen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast die (künstlichen) Wunden vergessen.


ach da macht man sich eben fix echte... bin dann auch mal weg, gn8


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

jo das mache ich wird sicher cool aber ich musss jetzt 3 video osmachen VERDAMMT


----------



## Skatero (7. Dezember 2008)

Aha.

So ich bin auch mal weg. Gn8


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

The furious dance wird soo geil


----------



## Entroxx (8. Dezember 2008)

Bin mir grad ne Signatur am machen und wollt nur grad gucken ob sie funzt xD um punkt 0 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2008)

GUTN ABEND!!!!


----------



## Dracun (8. Dezember 2008)

Mahlzeit du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2008)

Kannst du dich einmal Entscheiden ob Freak ODER Ei?


----------



## Dracun (8. Dezember 2008)

neee kann mich bei dir net entscheiden^^

Spaaaß


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> neee kann mich bei dir net entscheiden^^
> 
> Spaaaß


Wieso net ein Freakiges Ei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man warum bist nur du da?


----------



## Dracun (8. Dezember 2008)

Tja ich bin nun mal Omnipräsenz^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Tja ich bin nun mal Omnipräsenz^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^
Boah ey Left 4 Dead ist ja mal der hammer


----------



## Dracun (8. Dezember 2008)

KA....muss i mir mal wohl besorgen^^


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2008)

Entroxx schrieb:


> Bin mir grad ne Signatur am machen und wollt nur grad gucken ob sie funzt xD um punkt 0 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das item in der sig ist scheiße welcher hunter braucht nen bogen der alle 9999 sekunden nen onehit kill macht^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> KA....muss i mir mal wohl besorgen^^


Das spiel ist sogenial. Aber mit Rnd. Leute im I-Net kann es leicht zu Fehlerfolgen kommen. Da brauch es schon ne menge abstimmung an einigen stellen besonders den schluss. Und auch in deinen Team 4 leute aus 4 Ländern sind xD
Aber sonst = TOP!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Dezember 2008)

Ein schönen morgen wünsch ich an alle menschen da draussen!


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Ein schönen morgen wünsch ich an alle menschen da draussen!


für morgen ist es 10 stunden zu früh


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> für morgen ist es 10 stunden zu früh


Ach quatsch in 3h isses wieder soweit^^


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach quatsch in 3h isses wieder soweit^^


nee da ist erst mitternacht


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Dezember 2008)

jo so in etwa^^


----------



## Dracun (8. Dezember 2008)

irgendwie lebst du wohl in einer anderen zeitrechnung kamui^^...so da i morgen um 5 raus muss werd ich mich jetzt von hier verabschieden^^ nimmt es mir net übel aber des wird ab sofort immer so sein..bye bye ihr nachtschwärmer bis morgen und eine angenehme N8


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Dezember 2008)

wieso immer so sein arste vorrhe abrbeitsos und ggehs jetzt arbeiten oder so ?


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wieso immer so sein arste vorrhe abrbeitsos und ggehs jetzt arbeiten oder so ?


Naja... arbeit> n8schwärmer... ach quatsch was laber ich da... andersrum^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Dezember 2008)

jo genau


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2008)

So.... 
Ich zwing euch alle dazu left 4 dead zu kaufen ....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Dezember 2008)

ne da sind so häßliche zmbis die machen mir angst^^


----------



## Dracun (8. Dezember 2008)

boah kamui lern schreiben^^ dat geht ja auf keine kuhhaut^^
udn ja vorher arbeitslos und jetzt wieder arbeiten (zwar nur 1€ job aber hauptsache arbeiten^^)


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ne da sind so häßliche zmbis die machen mir angst^^


Dann muss ich dir auch angst machen^^
@ Dracun: Für 1 euro stellst du dich hin? Boah.... naja jedenfalls arbeiteste wieder, auch was tolles als den ganzen tag nur Snes zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2008)

Sooo
Ich bin dann weg hier, das buch zu ende lesen bye bye 
und schwärmt nicht zuviel^^


----------



## Dracun (9. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann muss ich dir auch angst machen^^
> @ Dracun: Für 1 euro stellst du dich hin? Boah.... naja jedenfalls arbeiteste wieder, auch was tolles als den ganzen tag nur Snes zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


moin du darfst ja net nur den 1 Euro die h sehen^^ i kriege ja weiterhin meine Bezüge vom Amt sprich Miete und Sicherung zum Lebensunterhalt und wenn man dann noch die ca. 200 € vom 1 euro job dazu rechnet dann kommt i auf knapp 1000 €^^ Und i muss gleich los......^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2008)

Jutn Abend verehrte Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. Dezember 2008)

keiner da? mann man mann mann mann


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> keiner da? mann man mann mann mann


Ja genau /sign Kamui.
Man(n), kommt mal on^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2008)

ohne mcih is hier wojhl nix los... also bin cih auch ma gekommn^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ohne mcih is hier wojhl nix los... also bin cih auch ma gekommn^^


MANO!!!!!
Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> MANO!!!!!
> Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jabend razyl^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABqh9N-Mw5E


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2008)

Lol^^ Das video ist bescheuert
Man warum ist hier nichts los :/


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2008)

So da hier ja nichts los ist, ich bin weg ! Bye euch nachtschwärmer, naja wären welche da^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> So da hier ja nichts los ist, ich bin weg ! Bye euch nachtschwärmer, naja wären welche da^^



waaa net weggehn...


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2008)

";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"    ";,,,,;"


----------



## Skatero (9. Dezember 2008)

Hiho, noch jemand da?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Dezember 2008)

brrreeee


----------



## Skatero (9. Dezember 2008)

Schneit es bei euch auch so fest?
Zum Glück kann ich morgen zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## Thraslon (9. Dezember 2008)

schneeflocken reine gegend hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



guden abend übrigens


----------



## Skatero (10. Dezember 2008)

Nabend.
Manoroth? Nicht mehr da oder am Anime schauen?


----------



## Thraslon (10. Dezember 2008)

so bin dann auch wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

machts gut :>


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2008)

Abend :>


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Dezember 2008)

:>


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Dezember 2008)

___
 )><(  EULE
 (  -  )
  ^ ^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Kamui


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Dezember 2008)

oh hi kamui schönen abend noch na heute auch so cool drauf wie ich?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Dezember 2008)

Nein eher net werde jetzt gleich azumanga daioh kucken


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Dezember 2008)

NEIN BLEIB HIER


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Dezember 2008)

Ne doch net im nachtschwärme keiner da hier


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Dezember 2008)

hm mist jetzt bin ich alleine da..


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2008)

Du crazy Spammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Dezember 2008)

ein nachtspammer


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2008)

Jaja, führst schon im FORUm Selbstgespräche....


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Dezember 2008)

was heißt schon^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2008)

irgendwann wird Kamui dochen MOG^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Dezember 2008)

ja ich brauche aber noch n paar die mich nominieren Waldemar habe ich schon angeschreibt muss mal pns raussenden xD natürlich ganz vertraulicch...


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ja ich brauche aber noch n paar die mich nominieren Waldemar habe ich schon angeschreibt muss mal pns raussenden xD natürlich ganz vertraulicch...


nie betrug bei dir gelle, bissel wettbewerbsverzerrung egal^^


----------



## White-Frost (10. Dezember 2008)

Dab Dab Daaaaa


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Dab Dab Daaaaa


Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. Dezember 2008)

seit 4 minuten kein post? wassen los hier


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2008)

Hmm Brille, Mano, Dracun, Selor fehlen hmm und kamui und ich schaffen das net allene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Dezember 2008)

jo die sollen mal kommen die schweine


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo die sollen mal kommen die schweine


*grunz*^^
Man, noch solange bis weihnachten, da wird doch eh GAR KEINER sein oda?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Dezember 2008)

ich verbirnge weihnachen zuhause vorm Pc wie jedes Jahr wohne alleine mit meiner mutter gibts keine feier


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich verbirnge weihnachen zuhause vorm Pc wie jedes Jahr wohne alleine mit meiner mutter gibts keine feier


Du armer o.O
Ich verbringe es mit meiner freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 setzt mich net vor den fernseher mit meinen eltern während so ein scheiß läuft dort....


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Dezember 2008)

zu weihnachten zärtlichkeiten sind tabu das Heilige Geburtsfest meines Stiefbruders zu entweihen!


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> zu weihnachten zärtlichkeiten sind tabu das Heilige Geburtsfest meines Stiefbruders zu entweihen!


Wer sagt das? 
Und außerdem wer spricht von zärtlichkeiten?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Dezember 2008)

Du Frevel was willst du sons mit deinem weibe zu solch stunde machen!
ich weiß es genau du kannst einen deus nicht belügen!

Edit: und das sagt die bibel^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Du Frevel was willst du sons mit deinem weibe zu solch stunde machen!
> ich weiß es genau du kannst einen deus nicht belügen!
> 
> Edit: und das sagt die bibel^^


Quatschen, reden, feiern? Außerdem Fest der Liebe und so.--^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Dezember 2008)

das Fest der nächstenliebe und zu Jesu nicht des aktes.  glaubs mir im mittelalter war sex zu weihnachten noch ne straftat. die bibel schreibt auch vor dass es nich sein soll nur haben biblische gesetze ja keinen wert mehr in der politik


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2008)

Bin ich religiös? Glaub ick an die Bibel? 
....
Mir egal, weihnachten ist eh kommerz von daher


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2008)

So ich bin weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bye euch o.O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Dezember 2008)

nein aaber du glaubst an mich den Deus


----------



## Minastirit (10. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> zu weihnachten zärtlichkeiten sind tabu das Heilige Geburtsfest meines Stiefbruders zu entweihen!



weinachten ohne freundinnen?
da könnt ich ja gleich zu grosmutter an weinachten gehen xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Dezember 2008)

Kamui! Nimm die Verdammten Drogen nicht mehr!


----------



## Dracun (10. Dezember 2008)

oder gib was davon ab^^ so bin wieder wech^^ eigentlich schlaf ich ja schon^^


----------



## Minastirit (10. Dezember 2008)

ist eh keiner mehr hier wa -.-
gn8^^


----------



## DefenderX (11. Dezember 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ist eh keiner mehr hier wa -.-
> gn8^^




nö net wirklich... *schnarch*


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Abend wenn auch niemand sicherlich wieder daist


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend wenn auch niemand sicherlich wieder daist



ich bin niemand und bin net da also kannste wider gehn^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich bin niemand und bin net da also kannste wider gehn^^


Ok dann geh ich halt wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok dann geh ich halt wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



juhu ich bin aleine und kann selbstgespräche führen wie kamui^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

Ein ggott kennt keine gestalt also bin icha uch niemand..^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Nene, so lauft das hier nicht!


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Ein ggott kennt keine gestalt also bin icha uch niemand..^^



wo bisn du n gott?


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Ein ggott kennt keine gestalt also bin icha uch niemand..^^


setz die drogen ab, und der gott komplex verschwindet von alleine


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

immr schon gewesen habe ja auch bad meine flügel aachja und hallo nachschwärmers^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Jop, Kamui was nimmst du denn?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

orngensaft zz und james blunt^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui du bist kein Gott verdammt nochmal. Du bist eher niederes Volk... mensch dein hochmut und alles nervt tierisch...:/
Abend @ alle die dazu gekommen sind


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

warum Hochmut steht ein gott über den Menschen?


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kamui du bist kein Gott verdammt nochmal. Du bist eher niederes Volk... mensch dein hochmut und alles nervt tierisch...:/
> Abend @ alle die dazu gekommen sind



hui da is wer angepisst^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> warum Hochmut steht ein gott über den Menschen?


ich tu das mal als rhetorische frage ab...


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

James Blunt? Ist das nicht dieser komische Typ?


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> warum Hochmut steht ein gott über den Menschen?


Sagmal kapiert du es nicht? Es nervt!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

gut...und ne das ist kein komischer typ exsoldat nu sänger^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> gut...und ne das ist kein komischer typ exsoldat nu sänger^^


Der typ kann NICHTS!^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Und ich mag ihn nicht.
Metal > All (James Blunt)


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der typ kann NICHTS!^^



aba sowas von /sign^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der typ kann NICHTS!^^


doch, hässlich aussehen und an ner klippe rumheulend singen und sich dabei ausziehen


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe keine Ahnung warum denn so viele gut finden.


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> doch, hässlich aussehen und an ner klippe rumheulend singen und sich dabei ausziehen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jagut ok^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

Na gut ihr mögt ih ne wie stehts mit subway to sally´?


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Hmm wenn ich die kennen würde^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Dezember 2008)

ach ich bin wieder weg hier... grad angepisst


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Ja mach dich wieder sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cya


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm wenn ich die kennen würde^^



wtf? asche auf dein haupt! die machn jute musik


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach ich bin wieder weg hier... grad angepisst


wieso das denn?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

lässt sich ändern http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLVtvBwquAA


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach ich bin wieder weg hier... grad angepisst



why biste angepisst? naja.. cya brille


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt sicher besseres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forderz (11. Dezember 2008)

morgen schule und ich hab kein bock! ;O


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Forderz schrieb:


> morgen schule und ich hab kein bock! ;O


Morgen keine schule, Geld ausgeben
Und ich hab NIE bock auf schule^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Morgen auch Schule
Aber am Wochenende muss ich mal ein paar Levels machen -.-
Erst 32. Muss (will) vor Weihnachten 40 sein.


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Morgen keine schule, Geld ausgeben
> Und ich hab NIE bock auf schule^^



glaub mir später findeste schule seeehr angenehm^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

ja halt dich ran. ich zocke im momen net War will auf nen anderen server transen verdammte kacken


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> glaub mir später findeste schule seeehr angenehm^^


Ja später...^^
Man ey, warum hat der blasc client immer noch net pes 09 inner liste ~~


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Weil das niemand spielt *duck*


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil das niemand spielt *duck*


Mehr als das dumme FIFA, das EA ja zu Tode zerrisen hat *seufz*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

hehe

gogo postet


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Reden wir heute über Manos tolles privatleben? Ok super^^


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Reden wir heute über Manos tolles privatleben? Ok super^^



neenee lass ma^^ besser über kamuis^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

ok stellt eure fragen^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, ich sehs schon, heute wird es langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> neenee lass ma^^ besser über kamuis^^


Der erzählt zuviel *an die heutige icq narichten denk*


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der erzählt zuviel *an die heutige icq narichten denk*


xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

du musstest es ja bezweifeln^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Wer erzählt was? oO


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> du musstest es ja bezweifeln^^


Du hast angefangen damit!^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wer erzählt was? oO


gehört hier zu 100% net hin^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

jo würde ich auch sagen^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Doch!


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Nagut ich könnte nun kamuis post posten xD aber ich riskiere vllt. nen bann^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Schick mir eine PN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

ne gibt 3 verwarnungen bei solch sachen^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schick mir eine PN!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein kannst du vergessen, geht nur mich und Kamui an!


----------



## Crackmack (11. Dezember 2008)

N`abend :/


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Dann macht es ja nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Nabend Crackmack


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann macht es ja nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nene skatero, das geht zu weit hierund geht dich nichts an.
Abend Crack^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

nabend crack

Razyl sags ihm vllt wird er neidisch xD nein scherz


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Ach was mich geht alles an.^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ach was mich geht alles an.^^


Nein sonst wirste wie Kamui sagte noch neidisch^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Neidisch? Hmm wenn du mir sagst um was es geht, kann ich dir sagen ob ich neidisch bin.


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Neidisch? Hmm wenn du mir sagst um was es geht, kann ich dir sagen ob ich neidisch bin.


Nene, lasst weiter über Kamui läs... äh reden


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Och kommt schon hier^^
Sonst post ich noch die ICQ chatlog xD


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

*wart*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

wasn?


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> *wart*


Das war nur ne leere Drohung^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

*weiterwart*
Irgendwann postest du es schon.


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> *weiterwart*
> Irgendwann postest du es schon.


Nö,
obwohl... nein ich riskiere keine Verwarnung^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Schick es mir und ich poste es... vielleicht.


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schick es mir und ich poste es... vielleicht.


Willst du nicht wissn xD
Sooo...
Manos Privatleben: los give infos oder ich post welche mano^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiss viel über Manos Privatleben.
Er wohnt in der Schweiz!


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Willst du nicht wissn xD
> Sooo...
> Manos Privatleben: los give infos oder ich post welche mano^^



hey sonst post cih auch welche von dir^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey sonst post cih auch welche von dir^^


In den anfangswochen war mein P-leben dran, nun deins los!


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Ja wir warten.
Razyl sein Privatleben kenn ich schon^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja wir warten.
> Razyl sein Privatleben kenn ich schon^^


Du weißt nur so rund 1% mehr auch net hrhr


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

er wohnt in grüningen itzikerstrasse!^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Das meinst du. (@Razyl)


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

bin single und arbeitslos thats it^^


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> er wohnt in grüningen itzikerstrasse!^^



das hat dir der teufel gesacht!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

du  musst in den boden sampfen und dich auflösen^^


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> du  musst in den boden sampfen und dich auflösen^^



neeee.. mag kein auflösen...


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Hmm...
Was macht ihr gerade?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

Mano zutexten und youube kuukcen internet surfen halt^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Achso.


----------



## Naho (11. Dezember 2008)

mit ner freundin schreibn u nebenbei so im forum nach interessanten threads suchen =)


du??


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm...
> Was macht ihr gerade?



versuchen musik zu höhren aba kamui ballert mich mit youtube links zu^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

ChroniX hören und darauf warten, dass hier etwas passiert.


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

_was passiert!_


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Huch!


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0KfSK1GZGM...re=channel_page


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das meinst du.


Kamui weiß rund 5% mehr aus meinen Leben ~~
Und manu weiß zuviel


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kamui weiß rund 5% mehr aus meinen Leben ~~
> Und manu weiß zuviel



mano net manu-.- und ja stimmt^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mano net manu-.- und ja stimmt^^


Verdammt o mit u verwechselt.
Und ha, er weiß VIEL ZU VIEL


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Manu...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

und von mirr will keiiner as wisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verdammt o mit u verwechselt.
> Und ha, er weiß VIEL ZU VIEL



muahahaha ich kenne dich!


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui, 16, Single, sucht Frau fürs leben^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> muahahaha ich kenne dich!


Naja nur rund 10%, naja eigentlich 5% wenn man das eine dazurechnet ~~


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

buffed verwechselt mit flirtforum thread xD


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Aha.


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

@Kamui: Was ist eigentlich aus diesem WoW-Radio dings geworden?


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja nur rund 10%, naja eigentlich 5% wenn man das eine dazurechnet ~~



nur 10%? wie sehn dann die restlichen 90% aus?^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aha.


nein falsch.
Kamui, 16, Single sucht Skatero fürs Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein kamui post mal bissel aus deinen leben ohne irgendeinen gott&etc rotz^^


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kamui, 16, Single, sucht Frau fürs leben^^



mano, 19 (ok beinahe 20), single such auch was in die richtung^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nur 10%? wie sehn dann die restlichen 90% aus?^^


naja 20% eigentlich wenn man die 2 sachen noch dazu zählt die ich eigentlich nie hätte sagen sollen
und die 80% führt dan zuweit^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

alsoo ich bin eiegentlich nur ein halbgott mehr so ein engel dingens aber gut was soll ich n posten frag was.^^

und Skatero jo ich bespreche grade mit Doc Hillpower das ist der chef ddie audiotape und dann amche ich sie


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl, nicht Single, sucht trotzdem einen 2. Menschen fürs Leben


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Razyl, nicht Single, sucht trotzdem einen 2. Menschen fürs Leben


Öhem ne eine Reicht mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe nichts von einer Frau gesagt.^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts von einer Frau gesagt.^^


Ick Razyl bin hetero


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Schon weiss ich mehr über dein Leben.


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schon weiss ich mehr über dein Leben.



gz^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schon weiss ich mehr über dein Leben.


UHHH
Kamui du bist nichtmal annähernd ein Halbgott, wenn ein halbbürger...^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

ich bin saatsbürger össterecihs^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich bin saatsbürger össterecihs^^


Ich schups dich gleich vonner Klippe dann biste das nimmer xD
Man thema her!
Mir ist langweilig


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

frag mich was^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Klick hier


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> frag mich was^^


Warum machst du so dumme Youtube Videos die mehr abschrecken, und glaub mir: daran wird sich auch keine frau aufg***^^


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich bin saatsbürger össterecihs^^



was isn n saatsbürger`? staatsbürger kenn cih ja aba saatsbürger?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

die böse saat halt^^

warum ich das mache? nun ja warum macht athene das? aus fun


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> warum ich das mache? nun ja warum macht athene das? aus fun


Ach komm bitte, athene macht nen tanz was machst du? Zeigst dich mit freien Oberkörper und hast Semino ROSSI !!!!! an omfg^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Hast du schon das Video für den Dancecontest gemacht?
Edit: gib mal Link hab das noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hast du schon das Video für den Dancecontest gemacht?


Will ich gar nicht wissen. Mir ist noch übel vom letzten video von ihn^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

neine ichh mache es morgen habe ich gerade eben auch mano geschrieben^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Und die anderen Videos? Zeig mal.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

channels: KamuiQ


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> neine ichh mache es morgen habe ich gerade eben auch mano geschrieben^^


Gut das du vorwarnst, bist wieder nackt?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

der tanz is the sexiet dance in the wold und man MUSS nackt sein


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> der tanz is the sexiet dance in the wold und man MUSS nackt sein


Ganz nackt?^^
Oh mann mir schwant übles dabei


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

nein Hose natürlich an und eine capage


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> der tanz is the sexiet dance in the wold und man MUSS nackt sein



EGAL was du auch immer tust, hörst, liest, nimmst, trinkst, isst oder rauchst... LASS es sein...
Du bist ja unerträglich verdammt... so führen sich nur Frauen auf, wenn sie ne neue Handtasche, neue Schuhe oder einen überaus dämlichen Plan im Kopf haben...


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> nein Hose natürlich an und eine capage


mir kommts kotzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

ach seelor nurr weil du keinen körperr zum vorzeigen hast^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich hätte lieber nie wegen dem video gefragt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich hätte lieber nie wegen dem video gefragt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab dich gewarnt^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Dezember 2008)

Immerhin weiß ich das es so ist bei mir... du hast sicher irgendsoeinen Jahrmarktspiegel wo alles verkehrt drin aussieht, damit du überhaupt auf solche kranken Ideen kommst...


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Immerhin weiß ich das es so ist bei mir... du hast sicher irgendsoeinen Jahrmarktspiegel wo alles verkehrt drin aussieht, damit du überhaupt auf solche kranken Ideen kommst...


*/sign*
Kamui du bist echt verdammt krank!


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> */sign*
> Kamui du bist echt verdammt krank!



sind wir des net alle?


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sind wir des net alle?


Ok, Kamui ist nochmal KRANKER als wir^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Wer weiss.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

Mann ich seh gut aus wieso sollte ich mich hinter dicken Pullovern verstecken


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Mann ich seh gut aus wieso sollte ich mich hinter dicken Pullovern verstecken


Gut? Naja ok......^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Geschmackssache ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Mann ich seh gut aus wieso sollte ich mich hinter dicken Pullovern verstecken



Falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist... hier sind fast nur Männer... wir wollen keine Halbnackten männlichen Affen sehen... geh damit in eine Damenbar!
Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall übrigens und Arroganz erst recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist... hier sind fast nur Männer... wir wollen keine Halbnackten männlichen Affen sehen... geh damit in eine Damenbar!
> Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall übrigens und Arroganz erst recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign
/sign
^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm
thema?!^^
Guuuut reden wir über....
Kamui: Warum denkst du andauernd du wärst ein Gott?


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Ja


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß es nicht ih fühle es irgendwie

und wo bin ich arrogant?


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Dezember 2008)

Das was du fühlst, Kamui, sind lediglich Blähungen und nicht ein Anzeichen von Göttlichkeit...


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht ih fühle es irgendwie
> 
> und wo bin ich arrogant?


a) Du fühlst falsch
b) Arrogant nichtdirekt, aber verdammt hochmütig und Stolz...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

Mann schwingi nur weil du deine alte chorstimme hast musst duu mich jetzt nicht dafür beleidigen lass mir doch meinen spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man uss immer auf sein Herz höhren. und ich habe keine magischen Kräfte etc meineFrage  nach existenz hat sich im alufe der jahre nun mal so gewendet dass ich glaub eines Tages werd ich einen entscheidende rolle spielen. und erkkenemich jetzt schon an.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Dezember 2008)

An deiner Stelle würde ich zu einem guten Therapeuten gehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Mann schwingi nur weil du deine alte chorstimme hast musst duu mich jetzt nicht dafür beleidigen lass mir doch meinen spass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sagmal warst du irgendwie schonmal inner klapse?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

nein


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> nein


Schade^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Ihr seid doch alle ein bisschen... komisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt weg.
Gn8 Buffed


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

aber viele mesnchen im irrenhaus sind zu unrecht drin nur weil se ndrs sind irrenhaussachen sind staatsgheimnisse bei uns in östereich gleich wie army in amerika


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle ein bisschen... komisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wärst du jetzt im ICq bei uns, du würdest uns alsgehirnkrank abstempeln^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Dezember 2008)

Wenigstens kann er sagen, er ist ganz ohne zutun anderer verrückt geworden, ist doch auch etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wärst du jetzt im ICq bei uns, du würdest uns alsgehirnkrank abstempeln^^


Mach ich sowieso.
*bin jetzt off*


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mach ich sowieso.
> *bin jetzt off*


N8 Skatero^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Boah ey, erst am Mittwoch kommen meine neuen Kopfhörer ~~


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Boah ey, erst am Mittwoch kommen meine neuen Kopfhörer ~~


interessant...
not...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

und ich kaufe mir morgen ein ssennheisserr headset muahhaha


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> interessant...
> not...


Ja mich regt das wieder auf^^ brauch die früher, kann keine musik hörn argh


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja mich regt das wieder auf^^ brauch die früher, kann keine musik hörn argh


gibt genug andere möglichkeiten


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gibt genug andere möglichkeiten


Handy brauch ich für andere sachen als den akku damit zu verbrauchen


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Handy brauch ich für andere sachen als den akku damit zu verbrauchen


habsch was von handy gesagt?


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> habsch was von handy gesagt?


was sonst o.O
Soll ich nen Radio mitnehmen in die schule?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

haste kein strorm razyl??


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> was sonst o.O
> Soll ich nen Radio mitnehmen?^^


wäre auch ne möglichkeit


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wäre auch ne möglichkeit


Klar brille, nein ich brauch neue kopfhörer, sennheiser die halten jedenfalls was


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klar brille, nein ich brauch neue kopfhörer, sennheiser die halten jedenfalls was


was haste fün mp3 player


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was haste fün mp3 player


I-POD^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> I-POD^^


igitt ey geh fort...


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> igitt ey geh fort...


Nö du kannst ja auch gehen xD
Und Ipod=> toll, coverflow ftw^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Dezember 2008)

ipod ist ne mistproduktion, des braucht kein mensch...
dein du kannst ja auch gehn triffts gut, weil ich müde bin, also cya...


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ipod ist ne mistproduktion, des braucht kein mensch...
> dein du kannst ja auch gehn triffts gut, weil ich müde bin, also cya...


Nö, bester MP3Player for me, der hält jedenfalls was


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Dezember 2008)

Mein Creative Zen hält auch was aus...


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Mein Creative Zen hält auch was aus...


Den hat ich 3 Monate, dann war er das erste mal kaputt dann 5 monate und er war wieder kaputt :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Dezember 2008)

Du sollst das Ding auch net vor die Wand pfeffern du Eierbirne


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Du sollst das Ding auch net vor die Wand pfeffern du Eierbirne


Das ding hat ohne das weghauen, seinen geist aufgegeben


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Dezember 2008)

Glaub ich dir net, meinen hab ich seit nem Jahr und bisher ist es mir nur einmal passiert das er beim starten hängen geblieben ist, was durch simple betätigung des Resetknopfes und einer knappen halben Minute warten ob der Reorganisation schon wieder gegessen war...


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir net, meinen hab ich seit nem Jahr und bisher ist es mir nur einmal passiert das er beim starten hängen geblieben ist, was durch simple betätigung des Resetknopfes und einer knappen halben Minute warten ob der Reorganisation schon wieder gegessen war...



hab meinen ipod seit 2 jahren und noch nie iwas gehabt^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir net, meinen hab ich seit nem Jahr und bisher ist es mir nur einmal passiert das er beim starten hängen geblieben ist, was durch simple betätigung des Resetknopfes und einer knappen halben Minute warten ob der Reorganisation schon wieder gegessen war...


Das ding hat sich ganz erledigt beim Musik hören, da ging nichts mehr keine taste etc. rechner anschließen? nichts....
Naja nun meinen Ipod und er läuft^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

>icq

ich esse gerne knobluach und Tabasco auf brot


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

ICQ ist toll ~~


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

oh ja funny net wahr?^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

Jaja icq ist schon funny ~~


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2008)

So ich geheh off bye bye


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

buy buy gold


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Abend, mal sehen ob wer da ist xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

sieht nicht so aus 
<---- war nie hier *merkwürdige verwirrende handbewegungen mach*


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sieht nicht so aus
> <---- war nie hier *merkwürdige verwirrende handbewegungen mach*


Brille bleib bitte hier. Mano ist net da, also musst du herhalten!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille bleib bitte hier. Mano ist net da, also musst du herhalten!^^


scho allein wegen dem satz bleib ich nicht <.<


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

jo hier bleiben wärend stevinho steamt


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> scho allein wegen dem satz bleib ich nicht <.<


-.-
Mano ist nicht im N8schwärmer grad und ist nicht dazum schreiben um irgendwelche sinnlosen Themen. Da du aber auch ne kleine Macke hast sollst du da bleiben xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> -.-
> Mano ist nicht im N8schwärmer grad und ist nicht dazum schreiben um irgendwelche sinnlosen Themen. Da du aber auch ne kleine Macke hast sollst du da bleiben xD


klingt überzeugend...
wobei...
nicht wirklich


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> klingt überzeugend...
> wobei...
> nicht wirklich


Bleib einfach hier ok?^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

*WUUUAAAAHHHHH*


*verrückt hier rein springt*

Wie geht es euch


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bleib einfach hier ok?^^


klar, hab auch nix besseres zu tun...-.-'


(verdammt, hab ich heute abend echt nicht)


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> klar, hab auch nix besseres zu tun...-.-'
> 
> 
> (verdammt, hab ich heute abend echt nicht)


Wäre mein freundin da... ach egal tuts vergessen
@ Dracun: Abend, eigentlich gut (470 euro weg BUHUHUHUUH) und ich hab Halsschmerzen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wäre mein freundin da... ach egal tuts vergessen
> @ Dracun: Abend, eigentlich gut (470 euro weg BUHUHUHUUH) und ich hab Halsschmerzen^^


wofür hastn 470€ rausgehauen? edel...


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

wuhahahahaha

aber keene angst razyl meine frau und ich haben heut auch gut geld ausgegeben^^

Nur als der Weihnachtsbaum verkäufer meinte er wolle für ne wunderschöne und gut gewachsene 2m Nordmanntanne 40 € haben wollte sind wir ganz schnell weggelaufen^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

aja i krieg zu X-Mas von meiner frau das Samsung SGH-E900^^ hach gefällt mir dat gut^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wofür hastn 470&#8364; rausgehauen? edel...


naja...
132 für meine freundin,
rund 50 euro für anderesweitige geschenke und der rest ging für klamotten drauf^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

dann kanst mich ja anrufen^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> dann kanst mich ja anrufen^^


Das will keiner hier^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> naja...
> 132 für meine freundin,
> rund 50 euro für anderesweitige geschenke und der rest ging für klamotten drauf^^


ja, hab hinterm edel n wort vergessen, ach egal.
ich geb net so viel geld für geschenke aus...


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, hab hinterm edel n wort vergessen, ach egal.
> ich geb net so viel geld für geschenke aus...


Was fürn Wort? Will wissen^^
Und ich acuh net, aber naja .... bisschen teureres zeug darfs für sie ja sein^^ und die klamotten von mir waren das teuerste


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

nee kamui will mein schönes neues handy doch net besudeln^^

und wow vieeel geld mein freund^^
meine frau kriegt ne dvd im wert von 15 €^^ und zu ihrem geb im januar ne DVD sammlung im Wert von 100 € war zwar anders rum geplant^^ nur hab mich dann dich um entschieden^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> dann kanst mich ja anrufen^^


du laberst am ende doch eh nur... da kannst auch mit ner parkuhr reden, die hört dir zu


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du laberst am ende doch eh nur... da kannst auch mit ner parkuhr reden, die hört dir zu



lööl^^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> und wow vieeel geld mein freund^^
> meine frau kriegt ne dvd im wert von 15 &#8364;^^ und zu ihrem geb im januar ne DVD sammlung im Wert von 100 &#8364; war zwar anders rum geplant^^ nur hab mich dann dich um entschieden^^


Naja viel geld... 4 geschenke insgesamt für sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja hab dafür nur noch 0,01 Euro auf der bank aber ich denke das wird es wert sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Wenn sie sich entsprechend revanchiert^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

<Tkorpe> Die Menschen sind schon ein komisches Volk.  
<derinderinderinderin> Why?  
<Tkorpe> Ich war @ Kino "Iam Legend"  
<Tkorpe> Die ganze Menscheit ausgerottet.  
<Tkorpe> Frauen und Kinderleichen in den Ecken.  
<Tkorpe> Kaum ein Mensch kann der Seuche wiederstehen.  
<Tkorpe> Die die es überleben werden zu Zombies.  
<Tkorpe> Einer der letzten Menschen leidet und rottet vor sich hin.  
<Tkorpe> DAS ALLES KÜMMERT KEINE SAU, DOCH ALS DER HUND STIRBT HEULT DER GANZE SAAL!


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wenn sie sich entsprechend revanchiert^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


... das könnte durchaus möglich sein hrhr^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> <Tkorpe> Die Menschen sind schon ein komisches Volk.
> <derinderinderinderin> Why?
> <Tkorpe> Ich war @ Kino "Iam Legend"
> <Tkorpe> Die ganze Menscheit ausgerottet.
> ...


w00t, gibts hier leute, die neben mir ibash.de lesen?^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

wisst ihr eigentlich wie kamui ne frau zu sich ins bett holt??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und wenn sie im Bett wach wird gibt es nochmal ne ladung^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wisst ihr eigentlich wie kamui ne frau zu sich ins bett holt??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Woher weißt du nur sowas?^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> w00t, gibts hier leute, die neben mir ibash.de lesen?^^




na klar^^ und net nru Ibash sonder auch german-bash^^

 <Thomas>: wurdest du schonmal beim wichsen inner küche erwischt?  
<Martin>: nein  
<Thomas>: ist nen gutes versteck, ne? xD  

 <kraft>alter, ich wurd bei mäcces geownt -.-  
<ac!d> haha, lol.. wie das?  
<kraft> naja, wir waren nacher disko ziehmlich latten gerade, sind dann an den mäcces schalter gegangen, und ich so "ein Mc Gyver bitte , höhö"  
<kraft> aber die alte war mal krass drauf..  
<kraft> kommt wieder, und legt mir aufs tablett; zahnstocher, ketchup, ne curry-sauce von chickenzeugs und nen brötchen.. meint dann : "der mc gyver, zum selber basteln!" und grinst sich einen  
<ac!d> ROFL !  
<kraft> ich hab gelegen.. wirklich, ich musste so lachen das ich umgefallen bin -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

dracun... ich weiss nicht, was kranker ist...
dass kamui so wirklich ne frau anmacht, oder dass du diese emoticons kennst...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

ich bin hygienisch sonst wärs ne beleidigung an tine wittler


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dracun... ich weiss nicht, was kranker ist...
> dass kamui so wirklich ne frau anmacht, oder dass du diese emoticons kennst...


Ich finde beides krank genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Woher weißt du nur sowas?^^




Ich bin ein nachfahre vom Sielmann^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heinz_Sielmann

und hab den kamui beobachtet^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ich bin ein nachfahre vom Sielmann^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im Bett o.O


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

http://www.cheesebuerger.de

da gibt es jede menge anderer Smilies^^ müsst ihr mal schaun^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> im Bett o.O


da fragt man sich wieder, was schlimmer ist^^
zuschauen oder mitmachen :>


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

naja ist net verwunderlich razyl ich mein bei mir vrsteh ich das das wer kuckt.

ahja und nachhfahre und selbst der kewle zu sein ist nen unterschied^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> im Bett o.O




Wie der Sielmann früher immer sagte : Wir haben das Kamui Männchen bei der Paarung beobachtet. Es ist ein sehr scheues Kerlchen und somit mussten wir uns tarnen^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> naja ist net verwunderlich razyl ich mein bei mir vrsteh ich das das wer kuckt.
> 
> ahja und nachhfahre und selbst der kewle zu sein ist nen unterschied^^


ja, das gucken leute, die beim nachmittagstalk auftauchen...


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> naja ist net verwunderlich razyl ich mein bei mir vrsteh ich das das wer kuckt.


Naja... was sie dann sehen schreckt sie eher ab


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

Talkshows sind eh nur assis kein wunder da ssie zu mir aufsehenn


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Glaubt mir es is definitiv schlimm dabei zu zu gucken^^ deswegen haben sich mein Kamerateam und ich uns angeekelt weggedreht als das kamuimännchen bereit war loszulegen^^

Die Kamera lief weiter aber direkt zusehen konnte man net ...is schlimmer als in Braindead die Rasenmäher Szene^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Glaubt mir es is definitiv schlimm dabei zu zu gucken^^ deswegen haben sich mein Kamerateam und ich uns angeekelt weggedreht als das kamuimännchen bereit war loszulegen^^
> 
> Die Kamera lief weiter aber direkt zusehen konnte man net ...is schlimmer als in Braindead die Rasenmäher Szene^^


Post mal das Video xD
Und ich verstehe dich^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

http://www.swtor.com/media/vidcasts/viddoc001
!!!1111


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

ja  bei dem schlauch würde ich angst bekommen


----------



## Tabuno (12. Dezember 2008)

hallo


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ja  bei dem schlauch würde ich angst bekommen


Naja *icq post such*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

mit dem post ownst du dich selber das weißt du wenn  du naja sagst^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meinst du diesen "Schlauch" Kamui??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

hi Tabuno^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> mit dem post ownst du dich selber das weißt du wenn  du naja sagst^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jaja i know....
@ Dracun : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 woher nimmst du solche bilder o.O=?


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

ganz einfach Google --->Bilder und dann nach einem bestimmten begriff suchen^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hi Tabuno^^


hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenigstens einer


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

und welchem?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

hi tabu TABu...TABU  NO!!


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Falsch zwei, hi^^
@ Dracun: hmm wie Minas der spontan nach Ornanieren googelte? gelle Brille? xD


----------



## Tabuno (12. Dezember 2008)

jetzt sinds schon 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

löl^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <--Kamui^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Scheiß Halsschmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

Ja ein gremlin^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. Dezember 2008)

lol sind diese smileys neu oder wie?


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nein findest du auf http://www.cheesebuerger.de ^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. Dezember 2008)

ahja^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

menschheute seid ihr laaaaaaaangweilig i geh wieder^^

also bis denne ihr lieben^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> menschheute seid ihr laaaaaaaangweilig i geh wieder^^
> 
> also bis denne ihr lieben^^


NEIN du bleibst hier *dracun festketten*
`Über was willsten reden?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

oh nachtschwärer gibts ja nocch stevinho ist so spannend^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

keine ahnung aber wenn das so abgeht mit themen wie gestern dann prost mahlzeit^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> keine ahnung aber wenn das so abgeht mit themen wie gestern dann prost mahlzeit^^


abgeht? hmm?
Ja sag ein Thema und wir reden darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast ja ne Menge: Sex, Drogen, sinnlose andere Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

hey wir wollen net über mein leben reden^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hey wir wollen net über mein leben reden^^


Achso na dann.
Kamuis leben?^^
Oder Brilles oder Tabunos?^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Da gibt es doch nix^^

Geburt...Größenwahn...Tod...das wars^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

newill ja leider keiner :>


----------



## Tabuno (12. Dezember 2008)

mein leben ist nicht so spannend interessiert euch sihcerlich nicht das ich unzählige heros war und obsidiansanktum^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch nix^^
> 
> Geburt...Größenwahn...Tod...das wars^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Tabuno: WIr meinen REALLIFE^^ 
q Kamui: Dann erzähl was von deinen intimleben^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

dqs is ingame wir wollen rl


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

frag was


----------



## Tabuno (12. Dezember 2008)

jojo i know...


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> frag was


Nein erzähl was. Alles aus deinen intim leben bis jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Was für ein Intimleben hast du dir sein Red Nose Day Vid net angesehen?? Wie kann so jmd en Intimleben haben^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Was für ein Intimleben hast du dir sein Red Nose Day Vid net angesehen?? Wie kann so jmd en Intimleben haben^^


mit männern?


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Was für ein Intimleben hast du dir sein Red Nose Day Vid net angesehen?? Wie kann so jmd en Intimleben haben^^


nein ab der 1, Minute bin ich erblindet 
^^
Ach komm Dracun, bei dir gehört das Video doch nun zu den Favorites^^
@ Brille: Genau bei den Dingen kommste sofort zurück^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

habe erst seit 1 1/2 jahren intim die erste waeine gewisse anna ist ne kroatin gewesen war rech unspektakulär
aber ich war halt jung ne und dann kams halt. noch was?


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> habe erst seit 1 1/2 jahren intim die erste waeine gewisse anna ist ne kroatin gewesen war rech unspektakulär
> aber ich war halt jung ne und dann kams halt. noch was?


Das war zwar nur als Spaß gemeint aber OOOOkk......
Erzähl ALLES aus deinen leben von 0-16^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille: Genau bei den Dingen kommste sofort zurück^^


das war diesmal ohne scheiss zufall... inv. für testgames kommen als nit


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das war diesmal ohne scheiss zufall... inv. für testgames kommen als nit


Hmm ich glaubs dir mal^^
Bist du im ICQ=?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das war zwar nur als Spaß gemeint aber OOOOkk......
> Erzähl ALLES aus deinen leben von 0-16^^


0-> geburt
1-> nix
2-> gelaufen/geredet
3-> kindergarten
4-> rauswurf aus kidnergarten
5-> vorschule
6-> einschulung normale schule
7-9-> grundschule
10-> grundschule rauswurf
11-16-> youtube videos konzipiert und verstand verloren


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm ich glaubs dir mal^^
> Bist du im ICQ=?


eher niocht, hab kb on zu kommen


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 0-> geburt
> 1-> nix
> 2-> gelaufen/geredet
> 3-> kindergarten
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das dein Ablauf?^^
+ Komm on, nimm meinen neuen Acc. an o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ist das dein Ablauf?^^


nö


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

ne  eher net^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö


Wessen dann *unschuldig zu Kamui guck*
WAS? DU BIST AUS DEN KINDERGARTEN RAUSGEWORFEN WURDEN? WIE DENN DAS o.O?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


neuer acc?


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> neuer acc?


Nochmal für dich : Ich habe neuen ICQ acc. da der alte mucken und so weiter macht


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

nein bin ich nicht das hat brille gepostet^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nochmal für dich : Ich habe neuen ICQ acc. da der alte mucken und so weiter macht


tjoa hab kein inv bekommen oder auto gesperrt... eins von beiden


----------



## Tabuno (12. Dezember 2008)

icq is doch voll dumm msn roxx


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na das is en süßer spatz wa??
Haben wir  im übrigen mit unserer neuen Kamera gemacht^^ von 150 € auf 100 € runter gesetzt^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. Dezember 2008)

icq is doch voll dumm msn roxx ups doppelpost...


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tjoa hab kein inv bekommen oder auto gesperrt... eins von beiden


Hab dir locker 100 Statusabfragen gesendet mhh...
@ Kamui: irgendwoher muss er das ja wissn^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> icq is doch voll dumm msn roxx


MSN ? *lol* eher nicht^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. Dezember 2008)

D O C H !


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> D O C H !


Nein da MSN => Microsoft


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

ich aber net razyl^^ also inv anfrage go go^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. Dezember 2008)

ja und icq ? pro sieben ... lohhhl


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja und icq ? pro sieben ... lohhhl


is klar...


----------



## Tabuno (12. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> is klar...


ja, hab sogar ne werbung im fernsehen gesehen


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

nein ist net prosieben gibt nur nen prosieben style...


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja und icq ? pro sieben ... lohhhl


Banner Remover ftw.... und Pro7 macht da nur Werbung mehr nicht


----------



## Tabuno (12. Dezember 2008)

lad dir jetzt icq auf prosieben.de oder so runter


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

man muss ja net den icq von pro7 nehmen^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. Dezember 2008)

naja so btw is trillian eh eig der beste messenger
und ich kenn keinen der icq nutzt^^ nur so ne freaks wir ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> man muss ja net den icq von pro7 nehmen^^


Hab dir eine Einladung geschickt o.O
wenn nicht:
476684458 adden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

jo gibts mehrer hoster für sind einfach nur stylez wo die werbung hal ehr für den hoser ist zb beim pprosieben style was heute n elton vs simon läuft und so


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja so btw is trillian eh eig der beste messenger
> und ich kenn keinen der icq nutzt^^ nur so ne freaks wir ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ICQ nutzen mehr menschen wie MSN und trillian ist mist^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. Dezember 2008)

ja die ganzen zocker freaks ich kenn keinen in meiner klasse der icq nutzt...


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja die ganzen zocker freaks ich kenn keinen in meiner klasse der icq nutzt...


Hmm ich hab 70 Leute auf meinen Ex acc. rund davon sind 20 Klassenkameraden und nochmal 30 die aus meiner schule stammen.. hmm und die sind net mal zocker alle...


----------



## Tabuno (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm ich hab 70 Leute auf meinen Ex acc. rund davon sind 20 Klassenkameraden und nochmal 30 die aus meiner schule stammen.. hmm und die sind net mal zocker alle...


mmmmmhh..... k wohl von schule zur schule unterschiedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich persönlich find msn besser ich hatte mal icq drauf ich hatte trillian ich hatte so gut wie alle messenger mal drauf^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

hah meine Schwägerin (14 Jahre alt^^) hat ... one mom muss mal die log dateien suchen^^ dann sag ich es euch^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

http://www.game-tv.com/stream

jetzt kommt malygos liveraid!!!


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> http://www.game-tv.com/stream
> 
> jetzt kommt malygos liveraid!!!


Du darfst hier keine Werbung machen!^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

da sist keine werbung stevonho verkauft ja nix^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Also meine  Schwägerin hat 160 leutz in ICQ und Ihre zwillingschwester sage und schreibe 180^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> da sist keine werbung stevonho verkauft ja nix^^


Egal o.O Es ist STEVINHO! das ist schon schlimm genug^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte sehr kein Pro7 oder sonst was^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Also meine  Schwägerin hat 160 leutz in ICQ und Ihre zwillingschwester sage und schreibe 180^^


ja und davon kennt sie 100 net toll, wer hat den größten schwanz wer am meisten kontakte hat oder was mich nervt das so ich hab grade mal 42 bei msn


----------



## Rhokan (12. Dezember 2008)

> Also meine Schwägerin hat 160 leutz in ICQ und Ihre zwillingschwester sage und schreibe 180^^



Wenn diese russischen Spambots so weitermachen hab ich bald mehr :- P


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja und davon kennt sie 100 net toll, wer hat den größten schwanz wer am meisten kontakte hat oder was mich nervt das so ich hab grade mal 42 bei msn


hmm von den 70 kannte ich 70^^ gut nicht alle direkt persönlich (gildenkollegen und so) aber ne menge mit denen gechattet


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja und davon kennt sie 100 net toll, wer hat den größten schwanz wer am meisten kontakte hat oder was mich nervt das so ich hab grade mal 42 bei msn



dieses argument habe ich ihr auch gebracht und ob du es glaubst oder net^^ die kennt sie alle^^
wie gesagt sie saß hier bei mir am pc (deswegen hab ich ja auch die Log Files^^) und ... die kennt sie alle^^ 
mein moni war voll mir ICQ fenstern^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

^die mage rüssiis so geil^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

i hab grad mal 19 udn die reichen mir^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

i hab 15


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NA is der net süß^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ^die mage rüssiis so geil^^


die mage rüsse (wenn du t7 meinst) ist sowas von hässlich


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Ach ja nicht die wenigen Kontakte betrachten wie gesagt neuer Acc^^ Brauch da noch einige ICQ nr. -.- müssten dann am ende so um die 50 sein^^
Und ICQ>MsN


----------



## Haxxler (12. Dezember 2008)

Naja als Frau würd ich auch locker 100 Leute ins ICQ kriegen... Einfach als Emobäbü in Knuddels anmelden und man hat es in 15 min. geschafft xD


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ganz der papa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

t7? poste mal bite brillle


----------



## Haxxler (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ganz der papa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sabbert der auch so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (12. Dezember 2008)

Knuddels is bullshit crap und nochmal bullshit


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> t7? poste mal bite brillle


guck buffed oder sonstwo oder geh on, mittlerweile rennt doch fast jeder idi damit rum o-O


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Ohne jetzt eingebildet zu sein aber...*JAAAA*
Als Baby sah ich genauso aus^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Knuddels is bullshit crap und nochmal bullshit


hey als 14-16 jähriger is das ganz schön lustig nur die ganzen Pädos da drin nerven^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> guck buffed oder sonstwo oder geh on, mittlerweile rennt doch fast jeder idi damit rum o-O


ich net^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt eingebildet zu sein aber...*JAAAA*
> Als Baby sah ich genauso aus^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon damals wollte er im n8schwärmer enden xD


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hey als 14-16 jähriger is das ganz schön lustig nur die ganzen Pädos da drin nerven^^


Naja ich weiß net...
die seite sieht nicht seriös aus


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

ist se auch net denke ich


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

i sag ja als kiddy is es lustig nur die Pädophilen nerven^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> i sag ja als kiddy is es lustig nur die Pädophilen nerven^^


da sind nur pädophile...


----------



## Lord of Mr Buffed Pain (12. Dezember 2008)

Alle unter dieser Linie sind schwul.

________________________________________________________________________________
________________


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

pädophile kn man doch aussnutzen also so prostitutionsm,äßig das betrieben ich einige mädchen...


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Alle unter dieser Linie sind schwul.
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________________
> ________________


Oh mann, wie alt bist du nochma? 12? ....
@ Dracun: ich bin 15 und finde das abstoßend^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> pädophile kn man doch aussnutzen also so prostitutionsm,äßig das betrieben ich einige mädchen...



kamui dieser post is weder lustig noch passend  überleg bitte nochmal was du da gepostet hast


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh mann, wie alt bist du nochma? 12? ....
> @ Dracun: ich bin 15 und finde das abstoßend^^


 so langsam glaube ich des is slim_shady,alias Slim_shady2 alias Tupac2 etc^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> so langsam glaube ich des is slim_shady,alias Slim_shady2 alias Tupac2 etc^^


Irgendwie kommt mir der Verdacht auch grad nahe...


----------



## Lord of Mr Buffed Pain (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh mann, wie alt bist du nochma? 12? ....
> @ Dracun: ich bin 15 und finde das abstoßend^^



Nicht schwul
________________________________________________________________________________
___________

Ich bin älter, hab Respekt!

Schwul
________________________________________________________________________________
___________


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Nicht schwul
> ________________________________________________________________________________
> ___________
> 
> ...


Vor dir respekt? Pff, und wenn du nen 69 jähriger wärst der im Rollstuhl fährt, vor DIR hab ich keinen Respekt.
Beigetreten: 2.12.2008... *seufz* ich sag nur: "Du hast Hausverbot laut ZAM"....


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Lord of Mr Buffed Pain du bis reported

/report


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

ähm jo... ich bin gerne schwul


----------



## Lord of Mr Buffed Pain (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vor dir respekt? Pff, und wenn du nen 69 jähriger wärst der im Rollstuhl fährt, vor DIR hab ich keinen Respekt.



Nicht schwul
________________________________________________________________________________
___________

Ist immer schwierig für Mollaga, Respekt vor Leuten mit mehr Niveau zu haben.
________________________________________________________________________________
___________


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ähm jo... ich bin gerne schwul





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wusst ichs doch^^


----------



## Lord of Mr Buffed Pain (12. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dracun schrieb:


> Lord of Mr Buffed Pain du bis reported
> 
> /report



Nicht schwul
________________________________________________________________________________
___________

Respekt! Gz, Mann.
________________________________________________________________________________
___________


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Ist immer schwierig für Mollaga, Respekt vor Leuten mit mehr Niveau zu haben.


Du hast kein Niveau, komm erstmal klar in deinen Leben


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

ach razyl ignoriere den hat doch keen zweck^^


----------



## Lord of Mr Buffed Pain (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast kein Niveau, komm erstmal klar in deinen Leben



Nicht schwul
________________________________________________________________________________
______
Ich bin zufrieden mit meinen Leben, mit viel Niveau lebt sichs gut.
________________________________________________________________________________
______


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

wo bleibt die kewle schwul linie :>


----------



## Tabuno (12. Dezember 2008)

lern erstmal wie man 'niveau' schreibt du b000000n


----------



## Haxxler (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube eher das was du meinst ist Nivea....


----------



## Lord of Mr Buffed Pain (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ach razyl ignoriere den hat doch keen zweck^^



Nicht schwul
____________________________________________________________________
Stimmt, gegen mich hat man keine Chance, die meisten hauen feige ab, die Molagga.
______________________________________________________________________


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Ich bin zufrieden mit meinen Leben, mit viel Niveu lebt sichs gut.


*seufz*
Niveu... naja geh *****..


----------



## Lord of Mr Buffed Pain (12. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lern erstmal wie man 'niveau' schreibt du b000000n



Nicht schwul
________________________________________________________________
Das weis ich bereits.
________________________________________________________________


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Oh man, wie tief kann ein Mensch sinken nur....
lord of... du bist echt Arm, arm an allem


----------



## Lord of Mr Buffed Pain (12. Dezember 2008)

Nicht schwul
________________________________________________________________
Tiefer als du glaub nicht.
________________________________________________________________


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Tiefer als du glaub nicht.


Naja bist sicherlich eh gleich gebannt.

so @ alle anderen: Reden wir über.... wie tief kann ein Mensch sinken?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

eine studie hat bewiesen, dass schwulenfeindlichen männern eher einer abgeht, bei einer szene zwiscdhen zwei männern, als bei männern, die das gelassen sehen ^^


----------



## Lillyan (12. Dezember 2008)

Jap, isser... also ignorieren und weiter mit dem alltäglichen und netiquetteangepaßtem Smalltalk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jap, isser... also ingorieren und weiter mit dem alltäglichen und netiquetteangepaßtem Smalltalk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke Lillyan, es gibt doch noch einen gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Brille:
Aha... naja dann^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich wette gleich gibt es einen Neuen User der eine Geschichte über Willkür (insbesondere Polizeilicher Art) schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

danke Lillyan^^ mal ne frage hat sich mein verdacht bestätigt?? anhand der IP Range vllt??^^


----------



## Lillyan (12. Dezember 2008)

Göttin bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> danke Lillyan^^ mal ne frage hat sich mein verdacht bestätigt?? anhand der IP Range vllt??^^



Solche Infos rücke ich nicht raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

jo gibts und ich kenne ihn persöhnlich^^

naja der schwnagere mann ftw^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich wette gleich gibt es einen Neuen User der eine Geschichte über Willkür (insbesondere Polizeilicher Art) schreibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Selor? Man kannauch erstmal Abend sagen^^
Und ja, und eine hetzschrift gegen mich^^

@ Lillyn:
Ahja stimmt ja^^ ok Göttin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Kamui:
Nein du bist nicht gott und kennst ihn auch net


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Dezember 2008)

Eh nur Linkes Kakerlakengeschwafel *gg*

Und warum Abend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich platze einfach rein!


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gepriesen sei die Göttin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> gepriesen sei die Göttin
> ...


hastn emoticon fetisch?^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Eh nur Linkes Kakerlakengeschwafel *gg*
> 
> Und warum Abend?
> 
> ...


Wie Brille ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie Brille ^^


is doch nix dagegen einzuwenden =P


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

kennst du gott razyl? und ich bin net got mann glaubst du wenn ich gott wäre wären manche dummen menschen noch am leben?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> kennst du gott razyl? und ich bin net got mann glaubst du wenn ich gott wäre wären manche dummen menschen noch am leben?


würdst dann selbstmord begehen?


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> is doch nix dagegen einzuwenden =P


Hmm doch. Ist net sehr nett von euch^^
@ Kamui:
Nö hab ich das gesagt? Ich habe nur geschrieben das du weder gott bist noch ihn kennst


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

nabend Leute


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> nabend Leute


6/10^^
Upsala falscher Thread: Abend^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Dezember 2008)

So ich geh jetzt pennen... morgen noch Dienst beim THW mit Weihnachtsansprache und nachher Weihnachtsfeier...


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

@ Razyl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RYXBG3LOgE...;emb=0&aq=f

Nein ist nicht so gemeint xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

jo wiseguys sind toll


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

hey themenwechsel^^

wollt ihr mal meine familie sehen??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> So ich geh jetzt pennen... morgen noch Dienst beim THW mit Weihnachtsansprache und nachher Weihnachtsfeier...


o.O Zum glück mach ich nie sowas mit^^
@ Kargrimm...
Danke ich weiß^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> hey themenwechsel^^
> 
> wollt ihr mal meine familie sehen??
> 
> ...


Ich stell mir dein Kind grad mit deinen bart vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das sähe sicherlich genial aus^^


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich stell mir dein Kind grad mit deinen bart vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Darf ich es mal mit Photoshop versuchen?^^
Muss Dracun erlauben sonst mach ich es nicht^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Darf ich es mal mit Photoshop versuchen?^^
> Muss Dracun erlauben sonst mach ich es nicht^^


Was Dracun nicht weiß, macht ihn nicht heiss^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Wise Guys^^  Geil bis meine Externe Platte abgeschmiert is hatte i alle Alben von denen

   is am besten^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Darf ich es mal mit Photoshop versuchen?^^
> Muss Dracun erlauben sonst mach ich es nicht^^




Willst du sterben??^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Willst du sterben??^^


Wieso? komm das säh doch genial aus^^
Naja ok.... kamui ist komisch wer stimmt da mit mir überein?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

hä???


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000%* /sign*


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> hä???


Hah er ist verwirrt.
Nun können wir über ihn lästern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

ich geb euch geich HINE POWER!!


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Hmm
irgendwie ist der neue Pullover genial ^^ 
@ Kamui: Jaja... erzähl du nur...
Und endlich ist der riesenweihnachtsmann auf uff


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild128dg8.jpg

HINE POWER!!!!

(nachn duschen deswegen handtuch am kopp)


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild128dg8.jpg
> 
> HINE POWER!!!!
> 
> (nachn duschen deswegen handtuch am kopp)


Hmm seh da nicht viel anderes als vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nicht ernst nehmen Kamui^^)


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

I <3 Wise Guys


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Dezember 2008)

SCHEIßE!!! Ich habs Bild angeschaut *augen verdeckend herumwirbel* NAAAAHAAAIIIN!


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> SCHEIßE!!! Ich habs Bild angeschaut *augen verdeckend herumwirbel* NAAAAHAAAIIIN!


Wolltest du nicht ins Bett oder brauchst du so ein Bild zum einschlafen o.O?


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

*WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ICH BIN BLIND HILFE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Dezember 2008)

Wenn mir nicht der Welpe der Freundin meines Bruders ins Bett gesprungen wäre und mir das Gesicht weggeschleckt hätte wäre ich auch am schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Oh mein gott so viele Ausrufezeichen oO *aaaaahhh*


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Oh man ihr seid echt mal gemein.
Hmm so wie bekomm ich nun den Weihnachtsmann wieder zu *Seufz*


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn mir nicht der Welpe der Freundin meines Bruders ins Bett gesprungen wäre und mir das Gesicht weggeschleckt hätte wäre ich auch am schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der mag dich wohl^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Dezember 2008)

Ja die kleine mag mich wirklich sehr, sitzt oft genug vor meiner geschlossenen Tür und fängt an zu kratzen...


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja die kleine mag mich wirklich sehr, sitzt oft genug vor meiner geschlossenen Tür und fängt an zu kratzen...


Hmm die arme tür


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Der mag dich wohl^^



Nein er hasst ihn so derbe, dass er ihn an schlafmangel sterben lassen will.^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

der wrr gut musste lachen kangrim^^


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh man ihr seid echt mal gemein.
> Hmm so wie bekomm ich nun den Weihnachtsmann wieder zu *Seufz*



hab ich dir doch gesacht^^ jutn abend übrigens


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nein er hasst ihn so derbe, dass er ihn an schlafmangel sterben lassen will.^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

welchen weihnachtsmann?


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab ich dir doch gesacht^^ jutn abend übrigens


Ja die untere hälfte besteht nun aus 2 Teilen *pfeif*


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

war der echt so witzig? xD


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> welchen weihnachtsmann?


Den echten ~~
Den öhem großen Schokoweihnachtsmann


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

ja der war gut kangrim abe rbelasse es bei dem witz net das de zum fips asmusen mutierst^^


----------



## Dracun (12. Dezember 2008)

joo kangrimm der war echt net schlecht^^

so werd noch 2 sätze mit meiner schwägerin via icq bequatschen und dann geh i pennen n8i^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> joo kangrimm der war echt net schlecht^^
> 
> so werd noch 2 sätze mit meiner schwägerin via icq bequatschen und dann geh i pennen n8i^^


Guten Nacht Dracun. Schlaf gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

jo GuteN nacht dracun


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

gute nacht. Morgen ist das Bild mit dem Bart fertig keine Angst.

xP


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> gute nacht. Morgen ist das Bild mit dem Bart fertig keine Angst.
> 
> xP


ECHT? das hängt in 2 tagen im Louvre^^


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ECHT? das hängt in 2 tagen im Louvre^^



Nein nicht echt. Ohne bestätigung mach ich das nicht. Du weißt doch wie schnell sowas im Inernet rumgehen kann und wenn sein Sohn dann 10 ist wird er in der Schule gehänselt. So weit will ich es nicht kommen lassen.^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nein nicht echt. Ohne bestätigung mach ich das nicht. Du weißt doch wie schnell sowas im Inernet rumgehen kann und wenn sein Sohn dann 10 ist wird er in der Schule gehänselt. So weit will ich es nicht kommen lassen.^^


Ach schade. Bist gar nicht fies, das ist schlecht^^
Mir ist Langweilig, postet nen thema!


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach schade. Bist gar nicht fies, das ist schlecht^^
> Mir ist Langweilig, postet nen thema!



Animes! xD
Ich kenn doch deine Hobbys.^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Animes! xD
> Ich kenn doch deine Hobbys.^^


Oh da liegst du aber mal TOTAL(ist das nicht ne tankstellenfirma?) daneben.
Reden wir mal... über dein privatleben ok?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh da liegst du aber mal TOTAL(ist das nicht ne tankstellenfirma?) daneben.
> Reden wir mal... über dein privatleben ok?^^


sachma arbeitest für ne firma, die personendaten sammelt?:>


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh da liegst du aber mal TOTAL(ist das nicht ne tankstellenfirma?) daneben.
> Reden wir mal... über dein privatleben ok?^^



Klar. Ich weise dabei auf meinen Blog hin und hoffe auf nette Gästebuch Einträge.^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sachma arbeitest für ne firma, die personendaten sammelt?:>


xD
Nein, das ist mein Rachefeldzug gegeneure, damaligen fragen. Will das nur von jeden wissen mehr auch net *hmm wie war nochmal die nummer von der einen Agentur...*^^


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Klar. Ich weise dabei auf meinen Blog hin und hoffe auf nette Gästebuch Einträge.^^



hey will auch bei B.L.A.C.K mit mischen^^ hab ja ne ordentliche portion animes schon gesehn und liebe die^^


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Es ist schon spät :/


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Es ist schon spät :/


Was ? uhrzeit? ist doch erst fast um 12^^
Man ey, jetzt hab ich das bild angezündet fast^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ? uhrzeit? ist doch erst fast um 12^^
> Man ey, jetzt hab ich das bild angezündet fast^^



wasn fürn bild?


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wasn fürn bild?


Ich formuliere es so: Nur mano versteht das^^


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ? uhrzeit? ist doch erst fast um 12^^
> Man ey, jetzt hab ich _*fast*_ das bild angezündet ^^



Sry ich wollte auch mal klug tun.^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Sry ich wollte auch mal klug tun.^^


Ja fast, war nurn kleiner, nun schwarzer fleck^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich formuliere es so: Nur mano versteht das^^


aso nacktfotos von dir und/oder deiner freundin und du versuchst nun die beweise los zu werden?


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich formuliere es so: Nur mano versteht das^^



ich weiss alles muahahaha!


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> aso nacktfotos von dir und/oder deiner freundin und du versuchst nun die beweise los zu werden?


Wieso denkst du bei mano sofort an Nacktfotos?
Und nein ist es nicht, es isten normales bild o.O
@ Mano: du tust zuviel wissen...^^


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß nicht warum aber ich finde dieser Link sollte hier mindestens 1 mal pro Tag gepostet werden:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UFbO_p7NBM...mp;oq=wise+guys


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2008)

kaaanngriiimmm ich will auch zu B.L.A.C.K^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Öhm ja Denglisch FTw und so, und ha das Bild hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kaaanngriiimmm ich will auch zu B.L.A.C.K^^




Schreib Mina an das ist unser Führer.^^
Edit: ääähh gruppenführer


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Schreib Mina an das ist unser Führer.^^


Zweideutig *hust*^^


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Schreib Mina an das ist unser Führer.^^
> Edit: ääähh gruppenführer



kk thx mach cih^^ der hat mir eh noch n paar bilder versprochn^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kk thx mach cih^^ der hat mir eh noch n paar bilder versprochn^^


Versprechen kann man Brechen^^


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich war hier im Nachtschwärmerthread auf Seite 1337 dabei.^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich war hier im Nachtschwärmerthread auf Seite 1337 dabei.^^


Omfg^^
Und jetzt erst wieder da? mies^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JKohRJfRrA
MUHAHA


----------



## Kangrim (12. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Omfg^^
> Und jetzt erst wieder da? mies^^



Hab ich eigentlich wegen manoroth´s Titel geschrieben. Naja ich geh dann mal an der Matratze horchen tschüss.^^


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hab ich eigentlich wegen manoroth´s Titel geschrieben. Naja ich geh dann mal an der Matratze horchen tschüss.^^



und da geht er wider... gn8^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und da geht er wider... gn8^^


Mano nun sprech maln interesanntes Thema an^^
@ Brille: net hier nur lesen, schreib was^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

na du höhrst auch cllueso razyl <3


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> na du höhrst auch cllueso razyl <3


Nur weil er aus Thüringen stammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> na du höhrst auch cllueso razyl <3



also ich mag den kerl ma gar net.. weder ihn noch seine musik^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also ich mag den kerl ma gar net.. weder ihn noch seine musik^^


Der typ kommt aus thüringen von daher^^


----------



## Skatero (13. Dezember 2008)

Aha.


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aha.


Abend Skatero


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aha.



hui n schweizer


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille: net hier nur lesen, schreib was^^


dass im hintergrund ff an ist, und ich da auto nachtschwärmer bin, sollte dir klra sein.
wenn nicht, weisst du es jetzt.


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hui n schweizer


Gibts zuviele von^^


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gibts zuviele von^^



schweizer kanns net genug gebn


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schweizer kanns net genug gebn


Pff, brauchen wir net^^


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff, brauchen wir net^^



wiso net? wir ham die beste schokolade und den besten käse der welt^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso net? wir ham die beste schokolade und den besten käse der welt^^


A) ja gut ok
 mag keinen käsexD


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> A) ja gut ok
> mag keinen käsexD



hast noch nie guten schweizer käse gehabt in dem fall^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hast noch nie guten schweizer käse gehabt in dem fall^^


Ich mag allgemein kein Käse. Du landverteidiger du^^


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag allgemein kein Käse. Du landverteidiger du^^



sicher verteidige cih mein land^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

so, bin dann mal wech, bb gn8


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> so, bin dann mal wech, bb gn8



gn8 brille


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> so, bin dann mal wech, bb gn8


Nacht brille


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

schweiz ist toll da kommt eluveitie her aber ssamsas trau kommt aaus  össtereich <3

achja un vincent raven^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> schweiz ist toll da kommt eluveitie her aber ssamsas trau kommt aaus  össtereich <3
> 
> achja un vincent raven^^


mies, mies, mies.
Wolltest du was anderes hörn?^^


----------



## Skatero (13. Dezember 2008)

Nabend, hab vorher ja gar nichts mehr gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wolltest du was anderes hörn?^^


Ja!

Das hier... -> Wooohoo!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (13. Dezember 2008)

Naja dann bin ich wieder mal weg.
Ihr seid mir zu ruhig. Bis später.
Aufwiederhören.
Gn8


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja dann bin ich wieder mal weg.
> Ihr seid mir zu ruhig. Bis später.
> Aufwiederhören.
> Gn8



gn8


----------



## Alcasim (13. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hast noch nie guten schweizer käse gehabt in dem fall^^



Auch Schweizer Käse is eklig meiner Meinung nach :X


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Abend ihr Schwärmer^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

keier da :> lets go warhammer


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

heute noch 1.4k postst hohlen hmm^^


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Muhaha es geht wieder los.^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Muhaha es geht wieder los.^^


Iihhh da ist ja noch einer^^


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Iihhh da ist ja noch einer^^



Zwangsweise ja.^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Zwangsweise ja.^^


Uih du zwingst dich hierher? das ist ja toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Uih du zwingst dich hierher? das ist ja toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein das ist eine zwangsstörung. Da kann ich nichts gegen machen.^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nein das ist eine zwangsstörung. Da kann ich nichts gegen machen.^^


Achso, so ein Fehler in der Programmierung wie bei Kamui?xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso, so ein Fehler in der Programmierung wie bei Kamui?xD


bei kamui war die ganze programmierung ein fehler! >.<


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei kamui war die ganze programmierung ein fehler! >.<


Guten abend Grüne <Hereinplatzer> Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

wat soll dat heissen was halte ihr eigentlich von eminen 2 süßen warhammercharakteren?

http://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rhaniaf029go7.jpg <<<<<< Whtelion

http://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rhaniaf014hi3.jpg <<<< ZELOTIN

http://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=daliaf032yv7.jpg <<< Die richtige zelotin

werde wieder mit WARHAMMER!!!! anfangen^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wat soll dat heissen


Das soll heißen das du nen ziemlichen Knall hast^^


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

so bin auch mal wieder da^^ ihr habt ja fleissig geschrieben in den letzten tagen... was hab ich so verpasst?^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> so bin auch mal wieder da^^ ihr habt ja fleissig geschrieben in den letzten tagen... was hab ich so verpasst?^^


Och ich hab dich gar nicht vermisst.
Jap haben wir.
Nichts was sinn hätte


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab dich vermisst.
> Jap haben wir.
> Nichts was sinn hätte


wundert mich irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> wundert mich irgendwie nicht...


Wenn es dich interessiert: les alles durch seitdem du weg warst


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och ich hab dich gar nicht vermisst.
> Jap haben wir.
> Nichts was sinn hätte



Knallharte Warheit oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> wundert mich irgendwie nicht...


ui da kann aber einer toll zitate fälschen... NOT >,<


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn es dich interessiert: les alles durch seitdem du weg warst


ach ne so interessierts mich net... wenn ich das durchlesen würde müsst ich alles lesen



Grüne schrieb:


> ui da kann aber einer toll zitate fälschen... NICE!


jep kann ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> jep kann ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schon sehr arm, wenn man Kritik umschreiben muss das es einen passt...


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> nee kann ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Angst das wird schon noch^^


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schon sehr arm, wenn man Kritik umschreiben muss das es einen passt...


ja ist es... naja wenigstens mach ich sowas net


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Keine Angst das wird schon noch^^


danke für die aufmunterung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich trainier ja fleissig...


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ich trainier ja fleissig...


Wär ich jetzt Mano würde ich nun einen dummen Spruch bringen aber ich lass das xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

tryko ist ein kleiner thor...
mir ist der spruch schon jetzt zu blöd, drum kommst auf ... ignore


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wär ich jetzt Mano würde ich nun einen dummen Spruch bringen aber ich lass das xD



Seit wann musst du Mano sein um einen dummen Spruch zu lassen? xD


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tryko ist ein kleiner thor...
> mir ist der spruch schon jetzt zu blöd, drum kommst auf ... ignore


Gr. B. füllt seine Ignore?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gr. B. füllt seine Ignore?^^


razyl benutzt abkürzungen für mich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wär ich jetzt Mano würde ich nun einen dummen Spruch bringen aber ich lass das xD


ach komm schon bitte^^ mich interessierts^^ dann bin ich auch ganz lieb ;-)



Grüne schrieb:


> tryko ist ein kleiner thor...
> mir ist der spruch schon jetzt zu blöd, drum kommst auf ... ignore


nunja verletzen wollt ich dich damit eig. net...


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Seit wann musst du Mano sein um einen dummen Spruch zu lassen? xD


Sagen wir es so:
Ich will den Spruch nicht bringen da ich mich sonst auf sein Niveau begebe^^
@ Brille: Sorry, war grad bei deiner Abkürzung, entschuldige GRÜNE BRILLE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Tryco: nönö frag mano nachher^^


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Seit wann musst du Mano sein um einen dummen Spruch zu lassen? xD


genau!


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagen wir es so:
> Ich will den Spruch nicht bringen da ich mich sonst auf sein Niveau begebe^^


erst dann? o_O


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagen wir es so:
> Ich will den Spruch nicht bringen da ich mich sonst auf sein Niveau begebe^^


bei dir wär das doch was positives! also mach^^


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagen wir es so:
> Ich will den Spruch nicht bringen da ich mich sonst auf sein Niveau begebe^^



Seit wann besitzen wir Niveau? xD


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> erst dann? o_O


Ja , mano ist noch vieeeeel weiter unter MEINEN niveau, schließlich warst es du und Mano die das niveau hier begraben haben^^


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> erst dann? o_O


ich dacht du wärst gegen mich und für razyl? naja mich störts net^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ich dacht du wärst gegen mich und für razyl? naja mich störts net^^


Brille ist neutral^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja , mano ist noch vieeeeel weiter unter MEINEN niveau, schließlich warst es du und Mano die das niveau hier begraben haben^^


nö.
ich habs getötet...
mano hats begraben
und seitdem wird hier aufm dem niveau grab rumgetrampelt


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja , mano ist noch vieeeeel weiter unter MEINEN niveau, *schließlich warst es du und Mano die das niveau hier begraben haben*^^




Falsch! Mein Niveau war schon immer im Keller!


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Seit wann besitzen wir Niveau? xD


hmmm... ne gute frage^^



Razyl schrieb:


> Ja , mano ist noch vieeeeel weiter unter MEINEN niveau, schließlich warst es du und Mano die das niveau hier begraben haben^^


ich kann das nicht beurteilen aber sicher wäre ich mir nicht...


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö.
> ich habs getötet...
> mano hats begraben
> und seitdem wird hier aufm dem niveau grab rumgetrampelt


Ja siehste du hast es getötet ^^ Also bitte...
@ Kangrim: ja ok^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

Niveau ist scheisse drauf geschissen!

Ich bin ein echter gangster ich benutze ausdrücke!


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja siehste du hast es getötet ^^ Also bitte...


REINE NOTWEHR!


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ich kann das nicht beurteilen aber sicher wäre ich mir nicht...


Komm halt du dich da raus, du warst am Anfang net da als der scheiß begann


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille ist neutral^^


naja...



Kangrim schrieb:


> Falsch! Mein Niveau war schon immer im Keller!


wär das so würdest nich sowas schreiben


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Niveau ist scheisse drauf geschissen!
> 
> Ich bin ein echter gangster ich benutze ausdrücke!


warum betrachtest dus als positiv als "gangster" bezeichnet zu werden?



Grüne schrieb:


> REINE NOTWEHR!


jaja das wollen wir mal genauer ermitteln...


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> REINE NOTWEHR!


Jaja komm Brille. DU und MANO habt ja das Niveau heruntergerissen und mein Privatleben durchgefragt ~~ und da fielen EINIGE sprüche^^
@Tryko: du verstehst die Pointe nicht ~~


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> warum betrachtest dus als positiv als "gangster" bezeichnet zu werden?


weil der "echte gangster" einfach nur hammer lustig ist xD



Razyl schrieb:


> Jaja komm Brille. DU und MANO habt ja das Niveau heruntergerissen und mein Privatleben durchgefragt ~~ und da fielen EINIGE sprüche^^


joa... kann sein :>


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jaja komm Brille. DU und MANO habt ja das Niveau heruntergerissen und mein Privatleben durchgefragt ~~ und da fielen EINIGE sprüche^^


warum sind sprüche niveaulos? erklär mal... 

natürlich! ^^ erst als dein pl erwähnt wurde gabs kein niveau mehr


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jaja komm Brille. DU und MANO habt ja das Niveau heruntergerissen und mein Privatleben durchgefragt ~~ und da fielen EINIGE sprüche^^
> @Tryko: du verstehst die _*Pointe*_ nicht ~~



Wird das wirklich so geschrieben?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

jop wirds wirklich


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wird das wirklich so geschrieben?


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pointe
@ Tryko:
Weil Brille&Mano mein Privatleben durchgefragt haben und dabei einige dumme sprüche fielen die erst DANN das Niveau heruntergesetzt haben.
@ Brille: Kann? IST SO!^^


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jop wirds wirklich



Gut dann hab ich wieder was gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wird das wirklich so geschrieben?


nach das mal bei nem comment von brille^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil Brille&Mano mein Privatleben durchgefragt haben und dabei einige dumme sprüche fielen die erst DANN das Niveau heruntergesetzt haben.


das war aber nicht nur unsere schuld <.<


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das war aber nicht nur unsere schuld <.<


Hmm ich hab EINMAL was erwähnt und dann ging das so rund ne woche...
Also doch eure^^


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pointe
> @ Tryko:
> Weil Brille&Mano mein Privatleben durchgefragt haben und dabei einige dumme sprüche fielen die erst DANN das Niveau heruntergesetzt haben.
> @ Brille: Kann? IST SO!^^


Im übertragenen Sinn wird heute auch vom Kulturniveau oder vom geistigen, sportlichen, gesellschaftlichen und wirtschaftlichen Niveau gesprochen. Dabei meint 'Niveau' den Grad oder die Höhe der Leistung oder des Anspruchs. 'Niveau haben' wird dabei im Sinn von 'ein hohes Niveau haben' gebraucht, "niveaulos" gleichbedeutend mit 'auf unterstem Niveau', was dann jedoch noch durch den Begriff "Niveau unter Null" gesteigert werden kann.

so mal kurz was kopiert^^ naja du hast schon recht...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

joa dein privatleben dein phöses häeste kein Pl wärs nie soweit gekommen. denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Achso und gestern hatte ich das Thema ja schonmal angesprochen. Heute ist ja ein neuer Tag also auch Zeit für diesen Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UFbO_p7NBM...=1&oq=dengl


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das war aber nicht nur unsere schuld <.<





Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm ich hab EINMAL was erwähnt und dann ging das so rund ne woche...
> Also doch eure^^


aber nicht nur ihre hat er geschrieben^^ nicht dass sies nicht gewesen sind...


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> joa dein privatleben dein phöses häeste kein Pl wärs nie soweit gekommen. denk mal drüber nach


Kamui, ich post keine Sachen mit wem ich mein 1. mal durchlebt habe also schön ruhig da^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kamui, ich post keine Sachen mit wem ich mein 1. mal durchlebt habe also schön ruhig da^^


solangs kein hamster oder sonstwas gewesen ist bockts doch eh keinen.... wait, what?
kamui hats echt gepostet? ^^


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> joa dein privatleben dein phöses häeste kein Pl wärs nie soweit gekommen. denk mal drüber nach


lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ja lasst uns unser pl zerstören dann passiert sowas schlimmes nie mehr! dann steigt auch das niveau dieses threads


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> solangs kein hamster oder sonstwas gewesen ist bockts doch eh keinen.... wait, what?
> kamui hats echt gepostet? ^^


Ja hat er. Und ich bin mir net sicher, vielleichtwars bei ihn ein Hamster^^


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> solangs kein hamster oder sonstwas gewesen ist bockts doch eh keinen.... wait, what?
> kamui hats echt gepostet? ^^


wo?^^


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Das Thema ist doof. :/
Wie heißt ihr denn?^^


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

kaum is man ma wech werdn einem wider merkwürdige sachn unterstellt... schweinerei sowas!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

im Icq

CLAUDIO!! tu ich heißen


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja hat er. Und ich bin mir net sicher, vielleichtwars bei ihn ein Hamster^^


rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  warum vielleicht? bedeutet das du weissts net?


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kaum is man ma wech werdn einem wider merkwürdige sachn unterstellt... schweinerei sowas!


MERKWÜRDIG?
Tue net so Mano, du bist an allen Schuld! Und komm ICQ pls on :>
Naja nicht wirklich an allen, Brille ist ja mit dabei gewesen^^


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

die die mich im icq ham wissns^^


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Das Thema ist doof. :/
> Wie heißt ihr denn?^^


versuchst du etwas vor uns zu verbergen? eine dir peinliche tatsache? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> MERKWÜRDIG?
> Tue net so Mano, du bist an allen Schuld! Und komm ICQ pls on :>
> Naja nicht wirklich an allen, Brille ist ja mit dabei gewesen^^



na hey als die auf deinem PL rumgeritten sind war cih ncoh net dabei^^ bin erst ab dem 2ten tag mit gerittn^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> die die mich im icq ham wissns^^


die wissen was?
ich hab dich im icq aber weiss von nix :S


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na hey als die auf deinem PL rumgeritten sind war cih ncoh net dabei^^ bin erst ab dem 2ten tag mit gerittn^^


Schlimm genug!


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde ignoriert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich werd dann erstmal meinen Anime *hust*Razyl*hust* weiterschauen.^^


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die wissen was?
> ich hab dich im icq aber weiss von nix :S



die wissn meinen namen^^


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> MERKWÜRDIG?


merkwürdig... ein fall für galileo mystery! wer ist dafür verantwortlich? die steinmaurer? die cia? die aliens? ...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

welchen AZUMANGA DAIOH??? KIMURA SAN PIC!!!


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich werde ignoriert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein wirste net^^ kamui und ich ham ja was gesacht^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> die wissn meinen namen^^


aso


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

mano hat angst vor fbi traut sich net^^ der ist welltweit gesucht^^


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iijKLHCQw5o...re=channel_page


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> die wissn meinen namen^^


wieviel schreibt ihr dnen über euer pl?


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

@ Kamui: da hast du ja net Unrecht^^ Das i-net ist anonym


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> mano hat angst vor fbi traut sich net^^



was wer wo? ich hab vor nix und niemandem angst! (okd och hab ne arachnophobie^^)


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> welchen AZUMANGA DAIOH??? KIMURA SAN PIC!!!



Nein ich find Kimuras Gesichtsausdruck so passend. Ich schaue grade Ouran High School Host Club. Ist ganz witzig.^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

SCHULMÄDCHEN?? ich mg sculmädchen animess hrhrxD


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> mano hat angst vor fbi traut sich net^^ der ist welltweit gesucht^^


ich bin dezim der annahme, dass du dir nichts beim posten dieses kommentars überlegt hast, fast so wenig wie ich bei all meinen...


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> SCHULMÄDCHEN?? ich mg sculmädchen animess hrhrxD


Du geilst dich daran auf und machst Muskeltraining?


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> SCHULMÄDCHEN?? ich mg sculmädchen animess hrhrxD



du b ist n kleiner perversling^^


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> SCHULMÄDCHEN?? ich mg sculmädchen animess hrhrxD


also wars doch kein hamster?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

nein natürlich net ich kan irgendwi auf frauen die ich mag net trainieren


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ich bin dezim der annahme, dass du dir nichts beim posten dieses kommentars überlegt hast, fast so wenig wie ich bei all meinen...



HALLO?! es ist weekend? wer zum teufel denkt da?


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du b ist n kleiner perversling^^


heutzutage ist sowas kein tabuthema mehr, da entwickelt sich die bevölkerung halt so


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1291644
^^
Da sagt man ihn einmal was und er machts auch noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> nein natürlich net ich kan irgendwi auf frauen die ich mag net trainieren


Öhem wie kannst du dann mit Frauen schlafen?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> habe erst seit 1 1/2 jahren intim die erste waeine gewisse anna ist ne kroatin gewesen war rech unspektakulär
> aber ich war halt jung ne und dann kams halt. noch was?


und sie war wsl sogar noch viel jünger =P


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> nein natürlich net ich kan irgendwi auf frauen die ich mag net trainieren


? am satzaufbau liegts net dass ich das net versteh...



Manoroth schrieb:


> HALLO?! es ist weekend? wer zum teufel denkt da?


alles das grössere nerfenbahnenanhäufungen/ein gehirn hat?


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem wie kannst du dann mit Frauen schlafen?^^


in seinen träumen


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> und sie war wsl sogar noch viel jünger =P





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie alt denkste bei ihn?^^

Lol? ICQ LIBRARY HAT EIN PROBLEM FESTGESTELLT UND MUSS BEENDET WERDEN.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ? am satzaufbau liegts net dass ich das net versteh...
> 
> 
> alles das grössere nerfenbahnenanhäufungen/ein gehirn hat?



hab n gehirn aba am weekend denk ich aus prinzip net^^


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> und sie war wsl sogar noch viel jünger =P


lol nice gemacht! *gg*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

beim schkafen wweis es die frau ja weil sie ja mitmacht aber ohne ihr zutun finde ich es recht respektlos und pervers

ne die war 14


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> in seinen träumen



ne da hats nur hamster


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKlxtH0u8RY


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> beim schkafen wweis es die frau ja weil sie ja mimach aber ohne ihr utun finde ich es recht respektlos und pervers
> 
> ne die war 14


Ich frag mal so: Letztens hast du dich im ICQ darüber ergossen das du bestimme "Filmchen" schaust und dabei trainierst. Nun wieder net ?!


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab n gehirn aba am weekend denk ich aus prinzip net^^


doch die ganze zeit^^ ich poste mal ne definition vom wort denken rein XD naja hoffendlich kann ich das auch so toll kopieren und muss s net selber schreiben


----------



## Silenzz (13. Dezember 2008)

N'Abend


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

JA DAS SIND FREMDE PORNODARSTELLER!! di kennnsch überhaupt net!


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend



jutn abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> JA DAS SIND FREMDE PORNODARSTELLER!! di kennnsch überhaupt net!


wenn du sie gut kennen würdest müsstest dir ja auch net die pr0ns von denen ansehen :>


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> JA DAS SIND FREMDE PORNODARSTELLER!! di kennnsch überhaupt net!


Du kennst zu 100% auch deine Schulmädchen aus Animes net^^

Abend Silenzz, wie gehts mit deiner Karriere vorran?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

mano höhr auf elkuveitie zu velrinken höhrs eh selbst grad und ausser uns 2 höhrt das hier eh keiner^^

ne persöhhnlich net aber die mag ich..^^


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kennst zu 100% auch deine Schulmädchen aus Animes net^^



jo aba er meinte schon das ihn gezeichnete mädls net anmachn


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Unter Denken werden alle Vorgänge zusammengefasst, die aus einer aktiven inneren Beschäftigung mit Vorstellungen, Erinnerungen und Begriffen eine Erkenntnis zu formen suchen, mit dem Ziel, damit brauchbare Handlungsanweisungen zur Meisterung von Lebenssituationen zu gewinnen.[1]

Denken kann auf einem Einfall basieren oder spontan durch Gefühle bzw. Situationen, aber auch durch Sinneseindrücke oder Personen ausgelöst werden, oder es wird abstrakt konstruktiv entwickelt. Denken muss jedoch vom Wahrnehmen und Einfälle-Haben (Intuition) unterschieden werden, die mehr oder weniger unbegrifflich sind.

Wie Denken im einzelnen geschieht, ist Forschungsgegenstand verschiedener Disziplinen, beispielsweise der Psychologie, Gehirnforschung, Philosophie und Ethnologie.

zum glück gibts wiki^^ das erspart ne menge schreibarbeit^^


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> mano höhr auf elkuveitie zu velrinken höhrs eh selbst grad und ausser uns 2 höhrt das hier eh keiner^^
> 
> ne persöhhnlich net aber die mag ich..^^



hab aba gerade lust^^ ev mag brille das ja noch^^ und tryko muss schon reinhöhren weil se landsmänner/fraun vin ihm und mir sind^^


----------



## Silenzz (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kennst zu 100% auch deine Schulmädchen aus Animes net^^
> 
> Abend Silenzz, wie gehts mit deiner Karriere vorran?


Och ja ganz jut heute nen Text fertig geschrieben, morgen wird noch einer frertig gemacht und dann sinds schon 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo aba er meinte schon das ihn gezeichnete mädls net anmachn


Ach pah^^
@ Trycos: schon schade das man sowas net selbst definieren kann


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Denken kann auf einem Einfall basieren oder spontan durch Gefühle bzw. Situationen, aber auch durch Sinneseindrücke oder Personen ausgelöst werden, oder es wird abstrakt konstruktiv entwickelt. Denken muss jedoch vom Wahrnehmen und Einfälle-Haben (Intuition) unterschieden werden, die mehr oder weniger unbegrifflich sind.


einfälle kenn ich nicht, bin gefühlstot, sinneseindrücke? bin blind taub und gelähmt, personen? kennsch keine =P
(als ob^^)


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und tryko muss schon reinhöhren weil se landsmänner/fraun vin ihm und mir sind^^


Hm hast du da nicht letztens was erwähnt von wegen Landsmann und so...?^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Och ja ganz jut heute nen Text fertig geschrieben, morgen wird noch einer frertig gemacht und dann sinds schon 6
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Yeah und uns schenksten allen nen Album?^^


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm hast du da nicht letztens was erwähnt von wegen Landsmann und so...?^^



was?


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Yeah und uns schenksten allen nen Album?^^



au ja will son ding^^


----------



## Silenzz (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Yeah und uns schenksten allen nen Album?^^


Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw es gibt die EP frei downloadbar, die zweite dann kostenpflichtig ;-)


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was?


Das du dich schämst und so... weil er sehr staaaark rechtsorientiert ist?


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab aba gerade lust^^ ev mag brille das ja noch^^ und tryko muss schon reinhöhren weil se landsmänner/fraun vin ihm und mir sind^^


ne mach ich sicher net... is alles net mein geschmack



Razyl schrieb:


> Ach pah^^
> @ Trycos: schon schade das man sowas net selbst definieren kann


lern lesen und schreiben, n gut gemeinter rat von mir


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die erste laden wir uns (du schickst uns den Link) und die 2. schenkste uns?^^


----------



## Silenzz (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die erste laden wir uns (du schickst uns den Link) und die 2. schenkste uns?^^


Hmmm das wäre schlecht fürs Geschäft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wer weiß^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



abzock0r =O ^^


Razyl schrieb:


> Die erste laden wir uns (du schickst uns den Link) und die 2. schenkste uns?^^


find ich auch nur gerecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das du dich schämst und so... weil er sehr staaaark rechtsorientiert ist?



ah jo aba n landsmann isser da gibts nix zu rüttln^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> lern lesen und schreiben, n gut gemeinter rat von mir


Kann ich aber man kann Denken in 2 Sätzen Definieren, und das kostet net die Welt.


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das du dich schämst und so... weil er sehr staaaark rechtsorientiert ist?


lol jetzt fängst du schon wieder an zu heulen... wenn du nur rumflamen willst such dir n emoforum das gibts sicher auch...


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ah jo aba n landsmann isser da gibts nix zu rüttln^^


Pah Das kann man ändern^^


----------



## Silenzz (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> abzock0r =O ^^
> 
> find ich auch nur gerecht
> 
> ...


Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich brauch das Geld^^
Immerhin geb ich 300&#8364;uro fürs Equipment aus... und das ist nur standard =O


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> lol jetzt fängst du schon wieder an zu heulen... wenn du nur rumflamen willst such dir n emoforum das gibts sicher auch...


tse, da gibts am ende eh nur rasierklingen bewertungstests


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann ich aber man kann Denken in 2 Sätzen Definieren, und das kostet net die Welt.


ok dann definiers mal in 2 sätzen ohne nebensätze oder nur mit wenigen... und schreiben kannst du garantiert net, sonst würdest du meinen namen wenigstens noch richtig ABSCHREIBEN können...


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> lol jetzt fängst du schon wieder an zu heulen... wenn du nur rumflamen willst such dir n emoforum das gibts sicher auch...


Wo heul ich rum? Ich habe lediglich Mano, hingewiesen auf einen seiner Kommentare im ICQ. Weil mich seine Aussage vorher irritiert hat.
Und ja ich bin gegen rechte, also wärste du in meiner nähe... obwohl dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> lol jetzt fängst du schon wieder an zu heulen... wenn du nur rumflamen willst such dir n emoforum das gibts sicher auch...



nee die sitzen nach kurtzer zeit nur depri in ner ecke total langweilig^^


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tse, da gibts am ende eh nur rasierklingen bewertungstests


du ignorierst mich ja gar net? naja um so besser^^


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo heul ich rum? Ich habe lediglich Mano, hingewiesen auf einen seiner Kommentare im ICQ. Weil mich seine Aussage vorher irritiert hat.
> Und ja ich bin gegen rechte, also wärste du in meiner nähe... obwohl dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade



ich bin öfters in zürich (wo tryko wohnt) aba weiss ja net ma wie er aussieht^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

alle jezt klappe ob rechts ob linkks mitte oben und unten

JEDE ZELLE MEINES KÖRPPERS IST GLÜCKLICH!!!!





btw SIRAXTA YEAH


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> du ignorierst mich ja gar net? naja um so besser^^


hätte dir bei meinen vorigen posts mit quotes von dir auffallen können... =P
(ich ignorier keinen hier bei buffed... kb)


----------



## Silenzz (13. Dezember 2008)

Mal ganz nebenbei, worum gehtsn in der Diskussion..?


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo heul ich rum? Ich habe lediglich Mano, hingewiesen auf einen seiner Kommentare im ICQ. Weil mich seine Aussage vorher irritiert hat.
> Und ja ich bin gegen rechte, also wärste du in meiner nähe... obwohl dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade


ich hab nix gegn imigranten und find auch linksextreme punkte wichtig aber sicher bin ich gegen ausländer die hier her kommen, nicht arbeiten und dafür noch geld kriegen!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

um kindergaren @silennz


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hätte dir bei meinen vorigen posts mit quotes von dir auffallen können... =P
> (ich ignorier keinen hier bei buffed... kb)



wär auch blöd dann könnteste gar keine dummen sprüche mehr loswerdn net wahr?


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wär auch blöd dann könnteste gar keine dummen sprüche mehr loswerdn net wahr?


wann lass ich denn bitte dumme sprüche los?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> um kindergaren @silennz


LOOOOOOL
und wie garste die? im ofen?^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ok dann definiers mal in 2 sätzen ohne nebensätze oder nur mit wenigen... und schreiben kannst du garantiert net, sonst würdest du meinen namen wenigstens noch richtig ABSCHREIBEN können...


Wer sagt das ich sowas abschreibe? 


Denken ist der Vorgang wo Erkenntnisse etc. genutzt werden bzw. verstanden werden um die Probleme im Leben zu meistern.
Denken kann spontan oder durch Gefühle ausgelöst werden.


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich bin öfters in zürich (wo tryko wohnt) aba weiss ja net ma wie er aussieht^^


vlt. haben wir uns ja schonmal gesehen^^ naja wo ich genau wohne etc. verrat ich natürlich net...



Grüne schrieb:


> hätte dir bei meinen vorigen posts mit quotes von dir auffallen können... =P
> (ich ignorier keinen hier bei buffed... kb)


ah mist stimmt *sich in die ecke stell und schäm*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

net immer streiten leute wir habn uns doch alle lieb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> net immer streiten leute wir habn uns doch alle lieb
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau^^


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wär auch blöd dann könnteste gar keine dummen sprüche mehr loswerdn net wahr?





Grüne schrieb:


> wann lass ich denn bitte dumme sprüche los?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was habt ihr gegn dumme sprüche?^^ mir gefällts



Razyl schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ich sowas abschreibe?
> 
> 
> Denken ist der Vorgang wo Erkenntnisse etc. genutzt werden bzw. verstanden werden um die Probleme im Leben zu meistern.
> Denken kann spontan oder durch Gefühle ausgelöst werden.


naja s geht auch kürzer^^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ich hab nix gegn imigranten und find auch linksextreme punkte wichtig aber sicher bin ich gegen ausländer die hier her kommen, nicht arbeiten und dafür noch geld kriegen!


Jo und sowas ist auch schon Rassismus, klar manche Ausländer sind auch nicht wirklich OK, aber der Großteil ist super und beleidigt oder schlägt andere nicht!
Und trotzdem bist du rechtsorientiert


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> naja s geht auch kürzer^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dafür brauchte ich kein Wikipedia.


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> net immer streiten leute wir habn uns doch alle lieb
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


falsch! ich bin menschenverachtend! *klugscheiss* ;-)

mal sehen obs diesmal klappt... *hoff*


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür brauchte ich kein Wikipedia.


jo... stupidedia ftw


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo... stupidedia ftw


Ich nutzt auch so eine Seite nicht, bin kein Kamui der da sogar erwähnt wird. Naja kein wunder


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> falsch! ich bin menschenverachtend! *klugscheiss* ;-)
> 
> mal sehen obs diesmal klappt... *hoff*


tse... misantroph...


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jo und sowas ist auch schon Rassismus, klar manche Ausländer sind auch nicht wirklich OK, aber der Großteil ist super und beleidigt oder schlägt andere nicht!
> Und trotzdem bist du rechtsorientiert


ja sicher bin ich rechts! dafür schäm ich mich auch net! /vote blocher

du begreifsts net... viele hassen die schweiz und in den meissten fällen der gewalt sind ausländer verwickelt... darum hass ich sie auch, natürlich gibts auch nette, aber die die nett sind sind auch klug und schaffens einen beruf zu finden etc. also haben sie sich imigriert und sind imigranten und gegen die hab ich nix



Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür brauchte ich kein Wikipedia.


willkommen im club


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich nutzt auch so eine Seite nicht, bin kein Kamui der da sogar erwähnt wird. Naja kein wunder


o_O ernsthaft? wird der da echt erwähnt?


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jo und sowas ist auch schon Rassismus, klar manche Ausländer sind auch nicht wirklich OK, aber der Großteil ist super und beleidigt oder schlägt andere nicht!
> Und trotzdem bist du rechtsorientiert



Ich ziehe mich links orientiert an hab aber auch schon meine vorurteile in diesem Thema. Vieleicht liegt es aber auch nur an dem Kaff in dem ich wohne wo echt nur Assis sind.


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tse... misantroph...


was?^^ hast dus verstanden? hab ichs diesmal geschafft?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> du begreifsts net... viele hassen die schweiz und in den meissten fällen der gewalt sind ausländer verwickelt... darum hass ich sie auch, natürlich gibts auch nette, aber die die nett sind sind auch klug und schaffens einen beruf zu finden etc. also haben sie sich imigriert und sind imigranten und gegen die hab ich nix


sie haben sich imigriert? >.<
sie haben sich eingewandert?
jeder ausländer in der schweiz isn imigrant...
was du meinst ist wohl integriert...


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ja sicher bin ich rechts! dafür schäm ich mich auch net! /vote blocher
> 
> du begreifsts net... viele hassen die schweiz und in den meissten fällen der gewalt sind ausländer verwickelt... darum hass ich sie auch, natürlich gibts auch nette, aber die die nett sind sind auch klug und schaffens einen beruf zu finden etc. also haben sie sich imigriert und sind imigranten und gegen die hab ich nix
> 
> ...


Ich hasse auch die Schweiz. Ich mag das Land nicht (nichts gegen dich Mano^^).
Na und? Bei uns haben Ausländer nen Mann in der U-Bahn verhauen. Deshalb hasse ich sie noch net, klar ist das nicht super toll,ich respektiere sowas auch net, aber ich hasse sie net und schließ mich gleich den rechten an.


----------



## Silenzz (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ja sicher bin ich rechts! dafür schäm ich mich auch net! /vote blocher
> 
> du begreifsts net... viele hassen die schweiz und in den meissten fällen der gewalt sind ausländer verwickelt... darum hass ich sie auch, natürlich gibts auch nette, aber die die nett sind sind auch klug und schaffens einen beruf zu finden etc. also haben sie sich imigriert und sind imigranten und gegen die hab ich nix
> 
> ...


50% der Straftaten die Gewalt gegen andere beinhalten von Menschen unter 21 Jahren begangen werden und davon 50% Ausländer sind, und die Restlichen 50% folglich Deutsche...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

jo aber es gibt viel mehr deutsche als ausländer sillenz  80 zu 20 also gibts viel mehr ausländische kriminelle


----------



## Silenzz (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo aber es gibt viel mehr deutsche als ausländer sillenz  80 zu 20 also gibts viel mehr ausländische kriminelle


Trotzdem sind die meisten Ausländer (die ich kenne) ganz cool und meißtens einigermaßen nett, aber ich hab letztens auch wieder ne Auseinandersetzung *hüstel* mit ein paar Kanacken (das ist keine Beleidung) gehabt...-.-'


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich ziehe mich links orientiert an hab aber auch schon meine vorurteile in diesem Thema. Vieleicht liegt es aber auch nur an dem Kaff in dem ich wohne wo echt nur Assis sind.


ne bei nem ausländeranteil in zürich von so 20-25% hab die genauen zahlen vergessen^^ müsst nachschauen... davon haben sich die meissten integriert und sind ganz lieb und ok... trotzdem sind in gut 60% aller fälle ausländer verwickelt! da muss ne gewisse gruppe die ich raus haben will nicht so lieb oder?

und das ist rücksichtslos von denen weil ihnen bringts nicht wirklich viel wenn die hier herkommen und uns schadets auch noch! ich rede da nich von ner deutschen familie die in der schweiz einwandert


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

also gut bei uns inner schweiz hats manchmal schon was (zum beispiel sind 80% der drogendealer schwarzafrikaner)


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

meine fresse leute...



SOLL DAS HIER WIRKLICH NE POLITISCHE DISKUSSION WERDEN????

ihr könnt doch argumente bringen wie ihr wollt, die meinungen hier werden sich nicht ändern lassen, und sich gegenseitig fakten, (trug)schlüsse und weiteres an den kopf werfen zu lassen bringt hier mal gar nix.
jeder hat seine meinung, die ham wir hier schon oft genug gehört, die ist seit dem gleich geblieben.

respektiert doch einfach die andere meinung, auch wenn ihrs anders seht... 
wenn ihr n anderes thema habt jkomm ich wieder, ich hör erstma http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbbINiemp2k ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

jobei mi direkt neben an is nen park da sind nur drogenverkäufer wenn ich hingehe fragen mich  mind. 3 afikaner ob ich was brauche


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> respektiert doch einfach die andere meinung, auch wenn ihrs anders seht...


Ich soll Rechte Respektieren? Nein danke


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hasse auch die Schweiz. Ich mag das Land nicht (nichts gegen dich Mano^^).
> Na und? Bei uns haben Ausländer nen Mann in der U-Bahn verhauen. Deshalb hasse ich sie noch net, klar ist das nicht super toll,ich respektiere sowas auch net, aber ich hasse sie net und schließ mich gleich den rechten an.


warum hasst du die schweiz? du bist doch links? du scheinst mir total stupid zu wirken... 

aha! du hast also 1x das titelbild einer zeitung angeguckt! GZ! echt nice gemacht! das ist natürlich bis jetzt auf der ganzen welt nur 1x passiert... und natürlich sind solche im grunde genommen total lieb so wie du, oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich soll Rechte Respektieren? Nein danke


du sollst respektieren, dass das seine meinung ist, und akzeptieren, dass du seine meinung wohl nicht ändern wirst...


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> meine fresse leute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wo du recht hast hast du leider so scheisse es auch ist recht =(



Razyl schrieb:


> Ich soll Rechte Respektieren? Nein danke


das sagt schon alles über seine primitive person aus... weisst du überhaupt was rechte und linke (politisch gesehen) sind?


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> warum hasst du die schweiz? du bist doch links? du scheinst mir total stupid zu wirken...
> 
> aha! du hast also 1x das titelbild einer zeitung angeguckt! GZ! echt nice gemacht! das ist natürlich bis jetzt auf der ganzen welt nur 1x passiert... und natürlich sind solche im grunde genommen total lieb so wie du, oder?


Wo bin Ich Linksorientiert? Ich mag auch nicht wirklich die Linken.
Soll ich dir mal was sagen:
So ein kleiner Rechter wie du, kotzt mich an. Nur weil Ausländer andere verprügeln die vielleicht seit jeher Schweizer sind, ist das kein Grund sie direkt zu hassen und rauszutreiben. Und das würden selbst Rechte Parteien nicht schaffen.
Und bitte frag nicht warum...


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du sollst respektieren, dass das seine meinung ist, und akzeptieren, dass du seine meinung wohl nicht ändern wirst...


ja er ist zu zurückgeblieben um das zu akzeptieren und muss jeden abend wieder darauf zurückkommen... wahrscheinlich hat er in seinem leben unzählige probleme und schlechte erinnerungen, dass er so reagiert, einfach bemittleidenswert...

naja es gibt da son sprichwort, das lautet: DER KLÜGERE GIBT NACH... und leider bin ich das ja praktisch jedesmal =( also muss ich wohl aufhören =(


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ja er ist zu zurückgeblieben um das zu akzeptieren und muss jeden abend wieder darauf zurückkommen... wahrscheinlich hat er in seinem leben unzählige probleme und schlechte erinnerungen, dass er so reagiert, einfach bemittleidenswert...


Ich habe weitaus weniger Probleme wie vllt. du mit deinen Ausländern. 
Aber wenn ich Rechte sehe, die zb. ein "Nationales Forum" gründen, und einen Shop wo Reichsflaggen verkauft wird und dann auch noch andere werben wollen. Sorry das ist behindert.


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo bin Ich Linksorientiert? Ich mag auch nicht wirklich die Linken.
> Soll ich dir mal was sagen:
> So ein kleiner Rechter wie du, kotzt mich an. Nur weil Ausländer andere verprügeln die vielleicht seit jeher Schweizer sind, ist das kein Grund sie direkt zu hassen und rauszutreiben. Und das würden selbst Rechte Parteien nicht schaffen.
> Und bitte frag nicht warum...


ich akzeptiere deine meinung jetzt aber bitte hör auch du endlich mit diesem thema auf, desto mehr du darüber schreibst desto schlechter denken ich und wahrscheinlich auch andere von dir... 

noch eine frage zum thema:
wie bist du denn politisch orientiert? wenn du beide seiten hasst die es gibt was bleibt da übrig? ich frage bloss aus purem wissensdrang


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ich akzeptiere deine meinung jetzt aber bitte hör auch du endlich mit diesem thema auf, desto mehr du darüber schreibst desto schlechter denken ich und wahrscheinlich auch andere von dir...
> 
> noch eine frage zum thema:
> wie bist du denn politisch orientiert? wenn du beide seiten hasst die es gibt was bleibt da übrig? ich frage bloss aus purem wissensdrang


Was interessiert mich was andere über mich denken? Wenn das für dich zählt bist du hier bemitleidenswert.
Ich bin neutral, aber ich Hasse Rechte, und das wissen rund 70% der Rechten die hier wohnen in meiner Stadt mittlerweile auch.


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich Rechte sehe, die zb. ein "Nationales Forum" gründen, und einen Shop wo Reichsflaggen verkauft wird und dann auch noch andere werben wollen. Sorry das ist behindert.


wow kaum zu glauben! du hast tatsächlcih mal was über dieses thema geschrieben das einigermassen richtig ist! gz...


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich was andere über mich denken? Wenn das für dich zählt bist du hier bemitleidenswert.
> Ich bin neutral, aber ich Hasse Rechte, und das wissen rund 70% der Rechten die hier wohnen in meiner Stadt mittlerweile auch.


es kleben noch unzählige fragen auf meiner zunge... z.B. warum hasst du die rechten so? warum hasst du die linken so? ist cartman dein freund? etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> wow kaum zu glauben! du hast tatsächlcih mal was über dieses thema geschrieben das einigermassen richtig ist! gz...


Einigermaßen?


Spoiler



http://forum.deutscher-netzdienst.de/Deuts...orum/portal.php


Naja wenn man das nicht schon total übertrieben ist...


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Einigermaßen?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


lol wie blöd sind die? looooool ich wusst gar net dass ihr deutschen so sein könnt! oder zumindest n paar von euch^^

"steuerzahler muss für moschee blechen":
ich will doch keine moschee bezahlen! genau so wenig wie sonst irgend ne **** kirche oder was auch immer! jetzt streiten sie sich schon wieder darum wer den cooleren immaginären freund hat-.- wenn man mit steuern irgend was religiöses bezahlen muss ist das totaler schwachsinn und wenn man dann nur etwas verbietet sollte alles verboten werden! ich als ungläubiger finde es sinnlos steuergelder in sowas zu investieren, da sind mir moschees lieber da die nen grösseren sinn haben als normale kirchen


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Nun gut.
Egal... bevor ich noch einen Bann riskiere...
Anderes thema.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

reden wir über pädoforen wie knuddelz


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nun gut.
> Egal... bevor ich noch einen Bann riskiere...
> Anderes thema.


machs per pn^^ immer wenn jemand andeutet dass er/sie was verschweigt will ichs umso mehr wissen...


anderes thema:
ja mach vorschläge^^ das was mich interessiert begreift ihr sowieso nicht oder findet ihr langweilig-.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> reden wir über pädoforen wie knuddelz


wieso sollten wir darüber reden? o_O
treibst dich da rum?


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> reden wir über pädoforen wie knuddelz


lol wie kommst du nur jedesmal auf sowas^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> reden wir über pädoforen wie knuddelz


Das forum ist mir zu grell an Farben.
Aber woher weißt du was dort für Leute sind?^^


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso sollten wir darüber reden? o_O
> treibst dich da rum?


die 2. frage beantwortet sich von selbst, allein durch die 1. frage...


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das forum ist mir zu grell an Farben.
> Aber woher weißt du was dort für Leute sind?^^


hmmmmmm... woher weiss ers nur? war diese frage ernst gemeint? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> die 2. frage beantwortet sich von selbst, allein durch die 1. frage...


nö.
vll will er auch einen erfahrungsbericht, weil er da grad noch net war.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

ICH SAGTE MACH EINEN AVATR TRYKO VERDAMMT!!

und wieoich das weiß ist allgemein bekannt


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö.
> vll will er auch einen erfahrungsbericht, weil er da grad noch net war.


Und dorthin sich nun anmelden will? Naja vielleicht trifft er "Schulmädchen"


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und dorthin sich nun anmelden will? Naja vielleicht trifft er "Schulmädchen"


die ihm dann ihr "häschen" zeigen? >.<
und wenn er dann zu ihnen kommt wird er noch eine schöne "überraschung" bekommen? >.<


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die ihm dann ihr "häschen" zeigen? >.<
> und wenn er dann zu ihnen kommt wird er noch eine schöne "überraschung" bekommen? >.<


Und dann kommen die "mädchen" und wollen "Ostereier" haben?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

jo ich melde mich an und schreib. 

Hallo ich bin Kamui best WHIE LION in the World!!!! top player on erengrad

ich bin so pro wie athene und suche auf diesem weg eine Bitch eine gaming bitch die 
als Zierde dient pm me


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö.
> vll will er auch einen erfahrungsbericht, weil er da grad noch net war.


ja ich weiss, ich stell mich ja schon in die ecke... 


da mal was in meinem bereich: Aftermath sonic syndicate

ja ich weiss s is vlt. ncih topp aber ich finds besser als eure lieder^^
ich hab trance, dance, techno, pop, rock, hard rock, metal, hard metal, hardcore gerne aber keins find ich richtig gut... nach 50x hören find ich fast jedes lied zum kotzen... =(


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und dann kommen die "mädchen" und wollen "Ostereier" haben?


ne, die angeblichen mädchen zu denen er geht ham schon eier...


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ich hab trance, dance, techno, pop, rock, hard rock, metal, hard metal, hardcore gerne aber keins find ich richtig gut... nach 50x hören find ich fast jedes lied zum kotzen... =(


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mkaN6LnUts


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ICH SAGTE MACH EINEN AVATR TRYKO VERDAMMT!!


häh? warum?


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne, die angeblichen mädchen zu denen er geht ham schon eier...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gestern in Karstadt nen Mann gesehen der zur Frau mutiert ist ~~ das sah sowas von BÄH aus... *schüttel*


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mkaN6LnUts


ich hab einfach alles gern mit nem starken rhythmus oder guten klangkombinationen... und ich steh nich auf rumheullieder (= z.B. liebeslieder) kA is einfach nich mein typ ist für mich so sinnlos und schlecht wien happy end in nem horrorfilm


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

weil ich es sage ok??


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Gestern in Karstadt nen Mann gesehen der zur Frau mutiert ist ~~ das sah sowas von BÄH aus... *schüttel*


musstest du das schreiben?!? hab ich mir jetzt vorgestelt und... naja nich gerade toll


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ich hab einfach alles gern mit nem starken rhythmus oder guten klangkombinationen... und ich steh nich auf rumheullieder (= z.B. liebeslieder) kA is einfach nich mein typ ist für mich so sinnlos und schlecht wien happy end in nem horrorfilm


was ist an hardcore vibes rumheulen O_O


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> weil ich es sage ok??


beantwortet meine frage net...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo ich melde mich an und schreib.
> 
> Hallo ich bin Kamui best WHIE LION in the World!!!! top player on erengrad
> 
> ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> musstest du das schreiben?!? hab ich mir jetzt vorgestelt und... naja nich gerade toll





Spoiler



wozu vorstellen? nimm nen spiegel :>


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was ist an hardcore vibes rumheulen O_O


ich meinte ja auch net dein lied^^ das is net schlecht...^^ naja n sanfter rhythmus aber sonst gehts^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> wozu vorstellen? nimm nen spiegel :>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Kamui: 
Ich glaube da kommen nen Haufen WAR spieler(innen) zu dir und machen mit dir net normales^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

ganz einfach weil es ohne hässlich ist !


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> ich meinte ja auch net dein lied^^ das is net schlecht...^^ naja n sanfter rhythmus aber sonst gehts^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa7SzjL0lHg

eher sowas? 
wenns dir am anfang zu langsam ist, geh sio auf 1:00


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ganz einfach weil es ohne hässlich ist !


Ich würde mit Ava da keinen Unterschied sehen


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

jetzt begreif ich nix mehr^^ nochmal ganz langsam und von vorne... was willste von mir?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

einen avata hmm káy??


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> wozu vorstellen? nimm nen spiegel :>





Spoiler



was bringt das?^^


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> einen avata hmm káy??


ja warum?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

wieso nicht n avatar ist cool

ohne siehste aus wie ein neuling oder noob man merkt dir deine postzahl net an verstehste epixx müssen glitzern ne...


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> einen avata hmm káy??


Kamui lass es, bei den ist grad Hopfen und Malz verloren gegangen...


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ganz einfach weil es ohne hässlich ist !


aha!^^ jetzt endlich^^ ok dann füge ich natürlich sofort nen super sexy avatar hinzu...


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kamui lass es, bei den ist grad Hopfen und Malz verloren gegangen...


ich hab mich einfach gefragt WARUM er das will und weil hier so viel geschrieben wird hab ich da halt die begründung übersehen^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Wo ist eigentlich Silenzz hin?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Silenzz hin?^^


der hört sich breit 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNDh_tFIHn4...feature=related 
stundenlang an... xD


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> der hört sich breit
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNDh_tFIHn4...feature=related
> stundenlang an... xD


WTF?^^


----------



## Kangrim (13. Dezember 2008)

Techno mag ich net. Ist zwar besser als Hiphop *duck* aber auch nicht sonderlich gut meiner Meinung nach. Rock, Punkrock und Metall ist eher meine richtung :/ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZtXvM18c-c...=rise+against+d


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> WTF?^^


ich sach dir, mach daas mal...
nach 10 mins biste bekloppt...
und nach 20 liegst nur noch am boden weil des so scheisse is^^


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Silenzz hin?^^


wahrscheinlich spielen...

@Kamu: schreib mir doch nich per pn :"ICHN SCHWÖRE ICH HACK IR DEINEN KOPF AB MACH EINEN AVATAR BITTE!!", einfach schreiben: "tryko bitte mach nen avatar sieht so farbenfroher aus danke" und ich hätts gemacht... so bringst du mich aber in verlockung zu testen ob du rausfindest wo ich wohne und ob du dann meinen kopf abhackst^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> @Kamu: schreib mir doch nich per pn :"ICHN SCHWÖRE ICH HACK IR DEINEN KOPF AB MACH EINEN AVATAR BITTE!!", einfach schreiben: "tryko bitte mach nen avatar sieht so farbenfroher aus danke" und ich hätts gemacht... so bringst du mich aber in verlockung zu testen ob du rausfindest wo ich wohne und ob du dann meinen kopf abhackst^^


so wie kamui drauf ist würde ich das nicht riskieren wollen :>


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich sach dir, mach daas mal...
> nach 10 mins biste bekloppt...
> und nach 20 liegst nur noch am boden weil des so scheisse is^^


Mir gehts jetzt auf den Sack^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir gehts jetzt auf den Sack^^


http://z0r.de/?id=203

wurde hier mal irgendwo gepostet...
und mir hat der beat so gefallen, dass ichs nach 5 mins immer noch anhatte, weils mich im hintergrund net gestört hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> so wie kamui drauf ist würde ich das nicht riskieren wollen :>


NO RISC NO FUN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne ich wills ma testen^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=203
> 
> wurde hier mal irgendwo gepostet...
> und mir hat der beat so gefallen, dass ichs nach 5 mins immer noch anhatte, weils mich im hintergrund net gestört hat
> ...


omfg ... 5 min rum und ich würd am liebsten meine Box zerreisen^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=1337       leet

tryko bitte mach nen avatar sieht so farbenfroher aus danke sonst hacke ich dir dein schönes köpfchen ab danke.


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir gehts jetzt auf den Sack^^


ich kann net mehr^^ nach 2 mins hab ich aufgehört^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> omfg ... 5 min rum und ich würd am liebsten meine Box zerreisen^^


das polka sich so lange anzutun... du bist leidensfähig, vor allem im normalzustand xD
aber das andere rockige von z0r.de gefällt mir irgendwie wieder... xD


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das polka sich so lange anzutun... du bist leidensfähig, vor allem im normalzustand xD
> aber das andere rockige von z0r.de gefällt mir irgendwie wieder... xD


Irgendwann hastes sowas im Kopf du vergisst es langsam^^


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=340

sinnlos iwie : /


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=1135

das ist gut


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> sinnlos iwie : /


ganz z0r.de ist sinnlos o_O


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

so hab alles angehört^^
Nun hab ich das youtube fenster geschlossen xD






ALTA WAR DAS *******!


P.s.: Yeah noch 200 posts bis zur 4k grenze xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=876

OH MEIN GOTT SO GEIL


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1135
> 
> das ist gut


lol geil^^ ich such auch noch mal n geiles


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_h0NdCYDus

was hältst egtl von sowas tryko?


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=494
lol was soll das mit diesen spastis?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=876

OMG DAS IST SO GEIL^^


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_h0NdCYDus
> 
> was hältst egtl von sowas tryko?


is nicht schlecht


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=1340 höhre mir das iwie seit ca. 10 min im hintergrund an-.-


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=876
> 
> OMG DAS IST SO GEIL^^


lol^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=876
> 
> OMG DAS IST SO GEIL^^


Kannstenoch was lernen von^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

der sexx war wohl zum kotzen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kannstenoch was lernen von^^


ich hab angst, dass bei ihm grade "geil" nicht im sinne von super, sondern  sexuell erregt gemein war >.<


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kannstenoch was lernen von^^


rofl jetzt kann ich net mehr^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hab angst, dass bei ihm grade "geil" nicht im sinne von super, sondern  sexuell erregt gemein war >.<


^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiß man(n)s denn?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


öhm... ja ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=1411 der sound is net schlecht^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> öhm... ja ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DU weißt das er sexuel erregt dabei ist? Oha...^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> DU weißt das er sexuel erregt dabei ist? Oha...^^


klar, nach den emoticons von dracun wissen wir doch, worauf er abfährt


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> klar, nach den emoticons von dracun wissen wir doch, worauf er abfährt


Ok, auch wieder wahr xD

Ach kommt, warum machen wir immer Kamui runter? er kann doch nichts dafür das er so ist


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> klar, nach den emoticons von dracun wissen wir doch, worauf er abfährt


razyl warum denkst du denn so von brille?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

jo ihr solltet mich leiber anbeten dienstgs 20-21 uhr zb^^

los postet nch mehr zoRs


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=1348

das ding is zu hart^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo ihr solltet mich leiber anbeten dienstgs 20-21 uhr zb^^


In Mekkarichtung?


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1348
> 
> das ding is zu hart^^


ROFL O_O


----------



## Tryko (13. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=1246 ROFL is das geil!^^ und die musik ist genau mein geschmack! starker+schneller rhythmus kein sinnloser text und synthetische klänge


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=589

xD


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ROFL O_O


Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

irgendwie bereue ich es grade, z0r.de hier gepostet zu haben :>


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=1353


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> irgendwie bereue ich es grade, z0r.de hier gepostet zu haben :>


Siehste bist wieder an etwas schuld! Schlecht Brille...^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=917

shr cool


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

> <IlPalazzo> wie kann ich was per tastenkombination einfügen, also ohne die rechte maustaste?
> <Zacki> strg+v drücken
> <IlPalazzo> http://www.schoener-onanieren.de/
> <IlPalazzo> shit
> <Zacki> lol



XD


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=1439


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=64
Mr. T in action :>


----------



## Silenzz (13. Dezember 2008)

BACK TO LIVE MUAHAHAHAHA^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=206

ohne woorte...


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=72 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2008)

So ich mach mich off, bye bye


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich mach mich off, bye bye


selbiges wollte ich grad schreiben...
hats fast abgeschickt, aber vorher nochma f5... du hockst nicht zufällig hier irgendwo in der nähe auf nem dach mit nem feldstecher? O_O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich verpiss mich auchseite 2300 reicht ich werde jetzt wieder mit WAR anfangen und pro werden mann ich bin so geil^^


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=247

sach cih da nur zu^^


----------



## Silenzz (14. Dezember 2008)

noch wer da...?


----------



## Kangrim (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab Chopis Familie gefunden. http://z0r.de/?id=1033


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich hab Chopis Familie gefunden. http://z0r.de/?id=1033



xD


----------



## Silenzz (14. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich hab Chopis Familie gefunden. http://z0r.de/?id=1033


looooooooooooooooooool^^


----------



## Silenzz (14. Dezember 2008)

Leute kommt schon, schreibt was^^


----------



## Tabuno (14. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich hab Chopis Familie gefunden. http://z0r.de/?id=1033


das ja echt n1^^


----------



## Silenzz (14. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das ja echt n1^^


Juhu noch ein lebendes wesen^^


----------



## Tabuno (14. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Juhu noch ein lebendes wesen^^


aber nicht mehr lange^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. Dezember 2008)

jo sebstmord


----------



## Tabuno (14. Dezember 2008)

höchstens mit meinem char ich try jetzt hauptmann himmelsdonner bei netherdings scherbe -.- wegen achievement


----------



## Silenzz (14. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> höchstens mit meinem char ich try jetzt hauptmann himmelsdonner bei netherdings scherbe -.- wegen achievement


Und wie liefs..?


----------



## Tabuno (14. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Und wie liefs..?


ach kack immer ab dauert sooo lang wie der fliegt -.-


----------



## Silenzz (14. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ach kack immer ab dauert sooo lang wie der fliegt -.-


hmmm gogogo das packste schon^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (14. Dezember 2008)

nabend zusammen


----------



## Tabuno (14. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> hmmm gogogo das packste schon^^


jo ich flieg immer vor ihm aufeinmal fliegt er so zurück... -.-


----------



## Tabuno (14. Dezember 2008)

wuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu geschafft zeit zum pennen n8^^


----------



## Lucelia (14. Dezember 2008)

dumdidum..warum muss die verfluchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne stunde abklingzeit haben?

ist ja grausam, damit allein die ganzen glyphen zu löschen ^^


----------



## Alcasim (14. Dezember 2008)

Oha, es ist Samstag (bzw Sonntag nun^^) aber hier wird nur bis knapp 3 Uhr gespammt? o.O


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Gutn Abend!

Irgendwie ist Niederländisch eine der genialsten Sprachen der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2008)

jutn abend


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

So mal kurz so 10 min afk, net zuviel spammen^^


----------



## Silenzz (14. Dezember 2008)

N'Abend...^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

ohne den typen, dessen pl wir auswendig kenn nix los hier oder wa? =P


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ohne den typen, dessen pl wir auswendig kenn nix los hier oder wa? =P


Es scheint so, ihr seid ja echt krank... der Thread kann doch net abhängig von mir sein o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es scheint so, ihr seid ja echt krank... der Thread kann doch net abhängig von mir sein o.O


ist auch nicht so, du ziehst n trugschluss daraus.
du bist abhängig vom thread! nachtschwärmer zwangsneurose...


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist auch nicht so, du ziehst n trugschluss daraus.
> du bist abhängig vom thread! nachtschwärmer zwangsneurose...


Naja... wenn ich nichts poste postet hier kaum einanderer , vllt. maximal 5-10 posts o.O Bin ich da fallen hier über 5 seiten^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja... wenn ich nichts poste postet hier kaum einanderer , vllt. maximal 5-10 posts o.O Bin ich da fallen hier über 5 seiten^^


was meine theorie bestätigt.

du kannst nicht ohne den nachtschwärmer.
 sobald du hier drin bist musst du posten.
das pusht den thread natürlich enorm


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was meine theorie bestätigt.


Hmm... naja egal.
Ich liebe Niederländisch als Sprache, die ist echt genial^^
Ja was würdet ihr nur ohne mich machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

nabend 
hats schon angefangen? xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja was würdet ihr nur ohne mich machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


idlen.
also nicht wirklich was anderes als wenn du da bist =P


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

JaaYxD schrieb:


> nabend
> hats schon angefangen? xD


Ein neues Gesicht, mit seinen erste Post o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein neues Gesicht, mit seinen erste Post o.O


und vor 2 mins beigetreten o_O


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein neues Gesicht, mit seinen erste Post o.O


neu...
Ya know me!


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> idlen.
> also nicht wirklich was anderes als wenn du da bist =P


Ok... was würde der Thread ohne mich machen xD 
Hmm nagut ich hätte mir ohne den Thread ne menge Fragen erspart^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

JaaYxD schrieb:


> neu...
> Ya know me!


slim shady?


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> und vor 2 mins beigetreten o_O



das wäre was für galileo mistery


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

JaaYxD schrieb:


> neu...
> Ya know me!


ööööhmm nicht wirklich o.O
Oder hat Brille recht? Wenn ja gibtsen Report!


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> slim shady?


-.-

HE'S BACK
also chillss..
ich sagte dass
ihr mich kennt xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

hast net buffed.de hausverbot? =P


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hast net buffed.de hausverbot? =P


Mal sehen wassen Mod dazu sagt *pfeif*


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hast net buffed.de hausverbot? =P


man lernt nie aus xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

JaaYxD schrieb:


> man lernt nie aus xD


naja, anscheinend lernst du nichts dazu...


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, anscheinend lernst du nichts dazu...


ja voll


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Naja bald isser wieder gebannt.
Meine fresse der nervt ja -.-


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja bald isser wieder gebannt.
> Meine fresse der nervt ja -.-


chills?


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

JaaYxD schrieb:


> chills?


Nö, wozu? Du hast Hausverbot auf Buffed.de, nervts eh nur, und probiert es immer wieder. Wie dumm muss man eigentlich sein o.O


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, wozu? Du hast Hausverbot auf Buffed.de, nervts eh nur, und probiert es immer wieder. Wie dumm muss man eigentlich sein o.O


kA aber wenn du noch länger so pös bist ruf ich nen mod


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

JaaYxD schrieb:


> kA aber wenn du noch länger so pös bist ruf ich nen mod


bitte mach das ma :>


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

JaaYxD schrieb:


> kA aber wenn du noch länger so pös bist ruf ich nen mod


Pöse... 
Naja wenn du meinst...
Aber eher wirft der Mod dich raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. Dezember 2008)

Morgen


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bitte mach das ma :>


Sicher nicht. Du würdest als Katze auch nicht einen Hund zu Hilfe rufen.


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bitte mach das ma :>


Hab doch schon längst nen Report geschrieben. Mal sehen ob Noxiel o. Lillyan kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab doch schon längst nen Report geschrieben. Mal sehen ob Noxiel o. Lillyan kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nene bei meinem kaliber müsste schon carcha kommen


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab doch schon längst nen Report geschrieben. Mal sehen ob Noxiel o. Lillyan kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oder carcha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

JaaYxD schrieb:


> nene bei meinem kaliber müsste schon carcha kommen


Ich denke selbst Lillyan könnte dich mit einen klick bannen...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. Dezember 2008)

grüßt mich den keiner ;/ ?


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> grüßt mich den keiner ;/ ?


Tach kamui, du lebst ja auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2008)

why net gleich ZAM mit dem wuteimer?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> grüßt mich den keiner ;/ ?


tach du waschbär


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich denke selbst Lillyan könnte dich mit einen klick bannen...


Na ja... denkst du?


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> why net gleich ZAM mit dem wuteimer?


salü 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

JaaYxD schrieb:


> Na ja... denkst du?


Hmm alle Mods haben gleiche Rechte... uff ... ne da hat Lillyan natürlich keine chanche...
Naja... ich frage mich warum du es immer wieder versuchst...

@ Brille:
Siehste, bin ich da geht das gespamme los o.O


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm alle Mods haben gleiche Rechte... uff ... ne da hat Lillyan natürlich keine chanche...
> Naja... ich frage mich warum du es immer wieder versuchst...


aus freude


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja... ich frage mich warum du es immer wieder versuchst...


er will es in die buffed.de darwin awards schaffen, ganz klar!


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

JaaYxD schrieb:


> aus freude


oder weil du einen ... ah ne lassen wir das...


----------



## White-Frost (14. Dezember 2008)

Rarararararararararararararararrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaa
*in den Raum stürm*


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> er will es in die buffed.de darwin awards schaffen, ganz klar!


Jawoll, ganz klar, du! xD


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> oder weil du einen ... ah ne lassen wir das...


hab ab ey xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Rarararararararararararararararrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaa
> *in den Raum stürm*


auch mal wieder da =P


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. Dezember 2008)

dein ritalin @Daniel du vergisst es immer


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

JaaYxD schrieb:


> hab ab ey xD


Öhm was hälsten von den 4 Buchstaben : n e i n?


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Rarararararararararararararararrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaa
> *in den Raum stürm*



dach whity


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhm was hälsten von den 4 Buchstaben : n e i n?


sehr schön hast du das gemacht xDDD


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Brille, du kennst dihc ja so gut aus:
Wie tief kann ein IQ eines Menschen sein damit er nicht mehr lebensexistent ist?


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille, du kennst dihc ja so gut aus:
> Wie tief kann ein IQ eines Menschen sein damit er nicht mehr lebensexistent ist?


ich glaube das unternehmen wir grad am lebenden objekt xD


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille, du kennst dihc ja so gut aus:
> Wie tief kann ein IQ eines Menschen sein damit er nicht mehr lebensexistent ist?



sogar gehirntote kann man am lebn halten


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille, du kennst dihc ja so gut aus:
> Wie tief kann ein IQ eines Menschen sein damit er nicht mehr lebensexistent ist?


ab der schwersten intelligenzminderung... so ~30


----------



## White-Frost (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille, du kennst dihc ja so gut aus:
> Wie tief kann ein IQ eines Menschen sein damit er nicht mehr lebensexistent ist?


Der tiefste IQ dürfte so auf 70 liegen bei den normalen IQ Tests da de einfach beim raten schonw as richtig haben musst so dumm kann sich niemand anstellen


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

übrigens heisst das lebensfähig


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

JaaYxD schrieb:


> ich glaube das unternehmen wir grad am lebenden objekt xD


ja... schön, dass du dich freiwillig dafür gemeldet hast


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> übrigens heisst das lebensfähig


made my day


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> übrigens heisst das lebensfähig


Mir doch grad egal.
Gut zu wissn...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2008)

JaaYxD schrieb:


> made my day



oh man musst du n beschissenes lebn ham wenn das dein tageshöhepunkt war...


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> oh man musst du n beschissenes lebn ham wenn das dein tageshöhepunkt war...


hehe :>


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> oh man musst du n beschissenes lebn ham wenn das dein tageshöhepunkt war...


TNAAAAAA ich bis din cousin XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

JaaYxD schrieb:


> TNAAAAAA ich bis din cousin XD


TNAAAAAA ich bins, deine tastatur...


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> oh man musst du n beschissenes lebn ham wenn das dein tageshöhepunkt war...


Naja ohne Freunde bei ihn.....


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2008)

JaaYxD schrieb:


> TNAAAAAA ich bis din cousin XD



aha^^ wie gehts deinem fuss?`wider besser?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aha^^ wie gehts deinem fuss?`wider besser?^^


das ist doch net im ernst bm?


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

ich merke grad dass ihr voll kewl seit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darf ich mit euch hängen oder sogar heiraten?


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist doch net im ernst bm?


OMG BLITZMERKER


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist doch net im ernst bm?


Wenn......
Dann lach ich ihn aus...


----------



## White-Frost (14. Dezember 2008)

JaaYxD schrieb:


> ich merke grad dass ihr voll kewl seit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Klar immer doch mach ma aber noch n Ehe Fomuluar das ich bei einer Scheidung aus welchen gründen auch immer deinen gesamten Besitz und du nix kriegst


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. Dezember 2008)

komm zu mir kannst mir bisschen zukuken beim pro sein vllt stell ich dich ein als Furious mkusst aber Hemd ausziehn..@slim shady


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> komm zu mir kannst mir bisschen zukuken beim pro sein vllt stell ich dich ein als Furious mkusst aber Hemd ausziehn..@slim shady


alter
ich bins bm...


----------



## Kangrim (14. Dezember 2008)

Ist ohne mich denn garnichts los?!^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

JaaYxD schrieb:


> alter
> ich bins bm...


Dein Cousin hat dirne Frage gestellt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

JaaYxD schrieb:


> alter
> ich bins bm...


du hast hier soweit ich weiss auch hausverbot, also egal wer du bist, lange hier bleibst wohl eh nicht.


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aha^^ wie gehts deinem fuss?`wider besser?^^


was fürn fuess? xD


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

JaaYxD schrieb:


> was fürn fuess? xD


Wenn du echt bm bist ... sorry bist du echt arm dran...


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du echt bm bist ... sorry bist du echt arm dran...


chills du fettsack


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

JaaYxD schrieb:


> chills du fettsack


Nö, sage doch nur meine Meinung.
Aber naja nochen Report schadet nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, sage doch nur meine Meinung.
> Aber naja nochen Report schadet nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geh einfach ins irc, und frag, ob n mod schnell ma zeit hat :>


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> geh einfach ins irc, und frag, ob n mod schnell ma zeit hat :>


Wenn ich wüsste in welchen Channel die grad sind xD


----------



## Rhokan (14. Dezember 2008)

kewl was gehtn hier ab? : D


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> kewl was gehtn hier ab? : D


BM geht ab


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüsste in welchen Channel die grad sind xD


#buffed.de?? o-O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. Dezember 2008)

IRC IST TOTAL SCHEISSE


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> #buffed.de?? o-O


Argh stimmt ja^^
Kommt davon wenn man in anderen Chats auch ist^^


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

kennt das wer? xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSKFlJwAJGk


----------



## White-Frost (14. Dezember 2008)

Wer ist den bm wen man fragen darf


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wer ist den bm wen man fragen darf


Blackmuffin


----------



## JaaYxD (14. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wer ist den bm wen man fragen darf


nicht dein ernst oder


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Hmm hab wohl zu lange nicht mehr defragmentiert, deshalb braucht der grad solange beim defragmentieren xD
Und BM ist wohl weg^^


----------



## Carcharoth (14. Dezember 2008)

Ratet mal wer grad das hier bekam: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ratet mal wer grad das hier bekam:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Uff ... ich denke mal ... JaaYxD ? :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> oder carcha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meine vorhersage ist eingetroffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ratet mal wer grad das hier bekam:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




aprpos.. wo isn unser kleiner fascho?


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> meine vorhersage ist eingetroffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da freut sich wer aber heftigst^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. Dezember 2008)

hier


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABqh9N-Mw5E...feature=related


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da freut sich wer aber heftigst^^


hehe^^
bin aber echt grad gut drauf^^ 8aber wegen gründen ausserhalb von hier^^)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. Dezember 2008)

weswegen Mehmet??


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 8aber wegen gründen ausserhalb von hier^^)


Das hättest du nicht schreiben dürfen, nun will ich es wissen!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> weswegen Mehmet??


bitte wa? o-O


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hehe^^
> bin aber echt grad gut drauf^^ 8aber wegen gründen ausserhalb von hier^^)



weswegen warum`?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. Dezember 2008)

wer ist das eig in deinem avatar brille?


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Los brille erzähl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich musste auch alles erzählen also hopp^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

ich bin grundlos glücklich... =P


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Los brille erzähl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau! und wann kommt dein foto brille? wir warten immer noch^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin grundlos glücklich... =P


Jajaj, neue Freundin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UNd zu Grundlos:


> aber wegen gründen ausserhalb von hier^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jajaj, neue Freundin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


verdammt ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. Dezember 2008)

BRILLE WER SIND DIE 3 TYPEN AUS DEM AVATAR?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> BRILLE WER SIND DIE 3 TYPEN AUS DEM AVATAR?


das sind 4 du fisch


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> verdammt ^^


Echt neue Freundin? 
Wenn ja, Glückwunsch^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. Dezember 2008)

un wer sind die du fisch??


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Echt neue Freundin?
> Wenn ja, Glückwunsch^^


noch nicht ganz^^
weitere fragen werden von mir nicht beantwortet

kthxbye =P


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> un wer sind die du fisch??


k.i.z.


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> noch nicht ganz^^
> weitere fragen werden von mir nicht beantwortet
> 
> kthxbye =P


Noch nicht ganz... Also auf den Weg zu ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nene bleib hier und erzähl. Ich durfte mich auch net drücken also^^


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> un wer sind die du fisch??



lasst ihr gefälligst ma die fische ausm spiel?!

@ brille was is jetzt mitm foto? los rück ma eins raus^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nene bleib hier und erzähl. Ich durfte mich auch net drücken also^^


nö


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. Dezember 2008)

jo brille so häßlich  kannst net sein wenn auch du ne frau abbekommst los foto her


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö


Doooooch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Brille an den Thread ketten*


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doooooch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich bleib eh hier... aber ich laber net übers rl


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bleib eh hier... aber ich laber net übers rl


wieso net?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> wieso net?


wieso sollte ich? noch zwingen mich keine stimmen im kopf dazu^^


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bleib eh hier... aber ich laber net übers rl



aber n foto kannste zeigen^^ los her mit^^ oder getrauste dioch net?


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso sollte ich? noch zwingen mich keine stimmen im kopf dazu^^


Traust dich nur net über dein RL zu reden. 
Beantworte auch Manos Frage mal xP


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aber n foto kannste zeigen^^ los her mit^^ oder getrauste dioch net?


wieso sollte ich n foto zeigen?


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso sollte ich n foto zeigen?



weil wir neugiereig sind was da hinter der brille sitzt^^ könntest ja n gemeines alien sein oder n dressierter hund


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> weil wir neugiereig sind was da hinter der brille sitzt^^ könntest ja n gemeines alien sein oder n dressierter hund


Wir wollen ihn eigentlich nur sehen, damit wir sicher sind das er Ne grüne Brille aufhat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir wollen ihn eigentlich nur sehen, damit wir sicher sind das er Ne grüne Brille aufhat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das hab ich schon x mal erklärt >.<


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das hab ich schon x mal erklärt >.<


Ja aber nie wirklich bewiesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja aber nie wirklich bewiesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was soll ich da bitte beweisen? o_O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. Dezember 2008)

mit nem foto


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was soll ich da bitte beweisen? o_O


Foto von dir mit oder ohne Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Foto von dir mit oder ohne Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


-.-'
anscheinend hab ichs nicht gut genug erklärt... <.<


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Nun jut. Ich bin nun off, morgen ist wieder Schule aber nur noch eine Woche yeaaaah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Woche noch 2 Klassenarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bye ihr schwärmer, Spammt net zuviel^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. Dezember 2008)

WARUM WILLST U KEIN FOTO VON DIR POSTEN???


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> WARUM WILLST U KEIN FOTO VON DIR POSTEN???


lol wieso sollte ich eins posten?


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> lol wieso sollte ich eins posten?


Weil wir dich sehen wollen wie du in Wirklichkeit aussieht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so nun weg, war der Post zum Sonntag


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. Dezember 2008)

WARUM NICHT?


----------



## Skatero (14. Dezember 2008)

Lies doch was er schreibt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Achja hallo.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Lies doch was er schreibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hiho


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Abend alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Dezember 2008)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Wieso mach ich immer hier den 1. Beitrag am abend ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso mach ich immer hier den 1. Beitrag am abend ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bist halt n n8schwärmer suchti^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du bist halt n n8schwärmer suchti^^


Also hatte die BRILLE doch recht :-/


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also hatte die BRILLE doch recht :-/


wie könnte es auch anders sein


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie könnte es auch anders sein


Jetzt hab ich wieder Sein Ego gesteigert *seufz*^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich wieder Sein Ego gesteigert *seufz*^^


"wieder" ?


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> "wieder" ?


Ja wieder, tu ich zu oft.
Brille, wie gehts dir eigentlich?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja wieder, tu ich zu oft.
> Brille, wie gehts dir eigentlich?


egal, wie ich hätte antworten können: ich tu's nicht, weil ich weiss, wie das weiterlaufen würde.
daher geb ich die frage an dich zurück =P


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> egal, wie ich hätte antworten können: ich tu's nicht, weil ich weiss, wie das weiterlaufen würde.
> daher geb ich die frage an dich zurück =P


Wieso? will nur wissen wie es dir geht o.O
Mir gehts gut, naja eigentlich mies, bin erkältet und hust mir noch die Lunge ausen hals...


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? will nur wissen wie es dir geht o.O


als ob, ich habe deine kranken pläne durchschaut!


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> als ob, ich habe deine kranken pläne durchschaut!


Ich bin net Kamui gleich mal hier vorweg.
Ich will nur wissen ob es dir gut o. schlecht geht .!


----------



## Manoroth (15. Dezember 2008)

mich fragt wider keiner...


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mich fragt wider keiner...


Wie geht´s dir Mano?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mich fragt wider keiner...


wie gehts? >.<


----------



## Manoroth (15. Dezember 2008)

mir gehts gut^^ bin atm sogar net krank nur n bisserl besoffn^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie gehts? >.<


Lenk net ab Brille, ich will wissen wie es dir geht. Ob de gesund bist, dir es gut geht oder so. Und nein ich stelle keine weiteren fragen danach.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mir gehts gut^^ bin atm sogar net krank nur n bisserl besoffn^^



zu viel hustensaft getrunken?
dadurch wärste 1. net krank
2. betrunken (in guten massen geschluckt vorausgesetzt)


Razyl schrieb:


> Lenk net ab Brille, ich will wissen wie es dir geht. Ob de gesund bist, dir es gut geht oder so. Und nein ich stelle keine weiteren fragen danach.


prima, alles super >.<


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> zu viel hustensaft getrunken?
> dadurch wärste 1. net krank
> 2. betrunken (in guten massen geschluckt vorausgesetzt)
> 
> prima, alles super >.<


Hustensaft schmeckt sogar gut^^ ich nehm aber nie medizin.
Und geht doch Brille, wars so schwer?


----------



## Manoroth (15. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> zu viel hustensaft getrunken?
> dadurch wärste 1. net krank
> 2. betrunken (in guten massen geschluckt vorausgesetzt)



nee hab n bisserl met getrunken^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und geht doch Brille, wars so schwer?


ja, ich musste dafür über meinen schatten springen... war sehr hart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, ich musste dafür über meinen schatten springen... war sehr hart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du armer, lass den Schatten aber net weglaufen


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nee hab n bisserl met getrunken^^


n bisserl? um betrunken zu sein brauchst dafür aber scho nen fass =P
wobei... das schließt bei dir ja en bisserl ein


----------



## Manoroth (15. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> n bisserl? um betrunken zu sein brauchst dafür aber scho nen fass =P
> wobei... das schließt bei dir ja en bisserl ein



das zeug hat imemrhin 12 promille^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> n bisserl? um betrunken zu sein brauchst dafür aber scho nen fass =P
> wobei... das schließt bei dir ja en bisserl ein


Brille trinkt am 31. 5 fass wodka auf ex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille trinkt am 31. 5 fass wodka auf ex
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn du mir jetzt noch nen guten grund dafür nennst: maybe =P


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du mir jetzt noch nen guten grund dafür nennst: maybe =P


Es ist Silvester das reicht als grund^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist Silvester das reicht als grund^^


öhm... nö


----------



## Tabuno (15. Dezember 2008)

hm schreib morgen noch französisch deswegen nur kurz hallo aber danach keine arbeiten mehr und dann ferien und dann bäm und so... wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> öhm... nö


Dann weiß ich auch net. Trinkst überhaupt wad brille?


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hm schreib morgen noch französisch deswegen nur kurz hallo aber danach keine arbeiten mehr und dann ferien und dann bäm und so... wieder weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Viel spaß & Glück
Mittwoch ist bei uns Chemie Klassenarbeit in der 8. STUNDE :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann weiß ich auch net. Trinkst überhaupt wad brille?


das hast schonma gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sachs mal so: ja xD


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das hast schonma gefragt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin vergesslich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ah... besäuft sich jeden abend voll durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (15. Dezember 2008)

Guten morgen Leute 182 euronen yeah!


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Guten morgen Leute 182 euronen yeah!


Ich hab die Wette gewonnen HA!
Mehr als 170 euro! hehe bin ich gut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2008)

so, bin dann erstmal wech... bin nachher nochma da...


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> so, bin dann erstmal wech... bin nachher nochma da...


Wieso weg? Bleib hier^^
Naja bye Brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso weg?


in 2 tagen geht s5 los... da muss ich noch mich mim partner einspielen


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> in 2 tagen geht s5 los... da muss ich noch mich mim partner einspielen


Ach pah. PvE>PvP, spiel WAR wenn du PvP haben willst^-^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach pah. PvE>PvP, spiel WAR wenn du PvP haben willst^-^


will beides, kenn in wow ausserdem viele, zum teil auch rl leute, ist dann eifnach lustiger.
aussedem isn gladi titel auch nicht zu verachten o_O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (15. Dezember 2008)

jo spiel war come to war to the real progamers


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo spiel war come to war to the real progamers


also spielst du kein war? =P


----------



## Manoroth (15. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo spiel war come to war to the real progamers



lol? kamui bring mich net zum lachn^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> will beides, kenn in wow ausserdem viele, zum teil auch rl leute, ist dann eifnach lustiger.
> aussedem isn gladi titel auch nicht zu verachten o_O


Achso ... hmm ok...
Ich mag trotzdem kein PvP^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (15. Dezember 2008)

îch bin ATHENE AUS WAR!! KAMUI best white lion in the wooooorld


----------



## Manoroth (15. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> îch bin ATHENE AUS WAR!! KAMUI best white lion in the wooooorld



bestenfalls in deinen träumen-.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag trotzdem kein PvP^^


joa, das ham ma ja scho genügend geklärt im icq... argh ich wollt egtl hier weg.. xD


----------



## Skatero (15. Dezember 2008)

Solange ihr nichts gegen WAR sagt misch ich mich nicht ein :> (Und ich bin der Beste)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (15. Dezember 2008)

ne ne skatero ich^^ du bist netmal 40^^


----------



## Skatero (15. Dezember 2008)

Der beste Hexenjäger... bin ich du bist der den ich nicht kenne, auf welchem Server spielst du?


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich brauch ne neue Sig :-/


----------



## Skatero (15. Dezember 2008)

Hmm


----------



## Kamui Shiro (15. Dezember 2008)

Erengrad


----------



## Skatero (15. Dezember 2008)

Hmm Averland ist besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorallem einfach so...


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

So neue Sig xD
Naja nur neues bild ^-^


----------



## Skatero (15. Dezember 2008)

Damit machst du nur Marlboro Werbung ;P


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Damit machst du nur Marlboro Werbung ;P


Nein Massa Botschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Massa bester Fahrer seitdem Schumi weg ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> So neue Sig xD
> Naja nur neues bild ^-^



gz zur sig^^


----------



## Aratosao (15. Dezember 2008)

Jemand hier der Navyfield Spielt? :=)


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gz zur sig^^


Hat auch gedauert 31 Google seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nun erkennt man massa noch besser :>


----------



## Skatero (15. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe schon bessere gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich habe schon bessere gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pff, Massa FTW, fährt besser als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Dezember 2008)

Glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht.


Hmm doch. 
Und er verdient ne menge mehr kohle^^
Und er ist besser als der Arroangte Engländer....


----------



## Skatero (15. Dezember 2008)

Woher weisst du wieviel Geld ich verdiene?
Und das kann mir ja egal sein... dir auch, ausser er schenkt dir was davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Woher weisst du wieviel Geld ich verdiene?
> Und das kann mir ja egal sein... dir auch, ausser er schenkt dir was davon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nönö, trotzdem bester Fahrer in der Formel 1 :>
Und ich denke nicht das du Millionen verdienst xD sonst würdest du nicht HIER abhängen...^^
Massa FTW, Ferrari FTW


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

Soo ich verabschiede mich aussen Nachtschwärmer Thread baba ihrs


----------



## Skatero (15. Dezember 2008)

Gn8
Wieso nicht?
Wer weiss vielleicht habe ich ja ein paar Millionen?


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Dezember 2008)

HO HO HO HO!!!!

neuer ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Dezember 2008)

Aha.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Dezember 2008)

ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Dezember 2008)

Auf dem Bild jetzt, Razyl, sieht er eher aus als wäre er gerade zusammengeschlagen worden.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

Jaha First

Moin Leute


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Endlich eröffnet mal wer anders den Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Abend


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Ok ich geh wieder...^^
Mach das Weg Kamui!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

verdammte scheisse kamui, poste hier doch keine leichenbilder


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> verdammte scheisse kamui, poste hier doch keine leichenbilder


Abend Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie gehts dir heute abend?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gut...
bis ich kamui's bilder gesehen hab


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

POCHER FTW^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

pocher ist mal sowas von gar nicht lustig...


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> pocher ist mal sowas von gar nicht lustig...


Der ist Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Neben Mittermeier und Otto der beste Comedian Deutschlands, ist aber Geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

nix geschmackssache.
die witze von dem sind so flach wie kate moss


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

hey wenn ich first bind arf ich auch lustige bilder posten^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

mit mittermeier und otto stimm ich dir aber zu


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nix geschmackssache.
> die witze von dem sind so flach wie kate moss


Pff ich mag den frag mich nur warum DAS jedes mädchen toll findet


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> hey wenn ich first bind arf ich auch lustige bilder posten^^


leichen =/= lustig


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> leichen =/= lustig


Da stimm ich dir überein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Boah nur noch ~ 1 WOche bis weihnachten , GENIAL *dance*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

wo sind die anderen


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Boah nur noch ~ 1 WOche bis weihnachten , GENIAL *dance*


boah noch 1 tag


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wo sind die anderen


Deine sig und Bilder gesehen und abgehauen... verständlich


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> boah noch 1 tag


Was dann?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

Mittwoch


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was dann?


s5... und jaja ich weiss du hast pvp, but i don't care


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> s5... und jaja ich weiss du hast pvp, but i don't care


Pff, Weihnachten > PvP&WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff, Weihnachten > PvP&WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja scho klar, aber trotzdem ist s5 vor weihnachten =P


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja scho klar, aber trotzdem ist s5 vor weihnachten =P


hab kamuis vorbild gefunden

Jaja ohne Papa wären sie nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

ach du kagge, wie ich den hasse...


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach du kagge, wie ich den hasse...


Was denkste warum ich das nun gepostet habe?^^
Noch 3 tage dann bin ich weg für2 wochen, naja nicht direkt weg hier, rechner ist da ja in der nähe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber net on am 24./25./26.^^ und am 31.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

ich auch


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich auch


Sagtest du net du bist eh on am 24. weil du alleine bist?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

ich auch war auf brilles ausage gott wie ich die hasse bezogen^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich auch war auf brilles ausage gott wie ich die hasse bezogen^^


Achso ok^^
Brille, was machstn du am 24.?^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Brille will nichts mehr sagen, na gut^^
Brille, gefällt dir eigentlich 1000-Winter?
Und Kamui, wieso hörstr du aufeinmal so einen öhem so eine schlechte Musik?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

meinste Miyavi das ist keine schlechte msik das ist flippig durchgeknallt und bunt gemixt mal wa anderes


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso ok^^
> Brille, was machstn du am 24.?^^


mit familie chillen?^^



Razyl schrieb:


> Brille will nichts mehr sagen, na gut^^
> Brille, gefällt dir eigentlich 1000-Winter?
> Und Kamui, wieso hörstr du aufeinmal so einen öhem so eine schlechte Musik?


doch, hab nur im rätselthread die alten rätsel durchgelesen
nö gefällt mir nicht wegen dem verf**** buff, den die seite in der unterzahl bekommt... 2 vs me geht da nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> meinste Miyavi das ist keine schlechte msik das ist flippig durchgeknallt und bunt gemixt mal wa anderes


lol ey... -.-
gib nem frosch ecstasy, crack und mal ihn neonfarben an. das ist auch flippig, durchgeknallt und bunt gemixt... und alle tage sieht sowas auch net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mit familie chillen?^^
> 
> 
> doch, hab nur im rätselthread die alten rätsel durchgelesen
> ...


Zum 1.: Das brav^^ ich kann nur mit der Familie meiner Freundin feiern (bin ich auch grad verdammt froh drüber).
Zum 2.: Ah ok, aber der Buff ist genial mit 5% mehr ep xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zum 1.: Das brav^^ ich kann nur mit der Familie meiner Freundin (bin ich auch grad verdammt froh drüber).
> Zum 2.: Ah ok, aber der Buff ist genial mit 5% mehr ep xD


5%????? der stackt sich noch ÜBELST HOCH!!!!
ap, hp... vollrotz

ups, falscher buff XD


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 5%????? der stackt sich noch ÜBELST HOCH!!!!
> ap, hp... vollrotz


Echt? kenn nur den Buff wenn die eine Seite gewinnt das man in allen Gebieten 5% mehr EP bekommt, das ist immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ich freu mich nur noch 3 tage dann erstmal 2 wochen weg aus den chaos hier :>


----------



## Naho (16. Dezember 2008)

Guck mir grad auf Pro7 die 100 nervigsten Pop-songs an =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Echt? kenn nur den Buff wenn die eine Seite gewinnt das man in allen Gebieten 5% mehr EP bekommt, das ist immer gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn die gegnerische seite in der überzahl ist bekommst nen buff... der stackt sich dann proportional zur übermacht und ist richtig scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn die gegnerische seite in der überzahl ist bekommst nen buff... der stackt sich dann proportional zur übermacht und ist richtig scheisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Solange es dich erwischt immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmmm.... warum ist mein Handy nun einfach aus o.O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

das is doch nervig@naho


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Solange es dich erwischt immer gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das ist aus, weil du gemein zu mir bist =O


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist aus, weil du gemein zu mir bist =O


Ne hat sich einfach so ausgeschaltet, hmm lag wohl am Touchscreen da war zuviel gewicht drauf hmm..
Egal ist wieder an xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne hat sich einfach so ausgeschaltet, hmm lag wohl am Touchscreen da war zuviel gewicht drauf hmm..
> Egal ist wieder an xD


hoffentlich gehts wieder aus!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hoffentlich gehts wieder aus!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, muss noch sms verschicken xD
Also es geht nicht aus! wenn nicht hau ich dich^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkK51vP47KE...feature=related
TOP! Tv Highligh des Jahres für mich xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne, muss noch sms verschicken xD
> Also es geht nicht aus! wenn nicht hau ich dich^^


jaja komm nur her...


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jaja komm nur her...


Wohnst zu weit weg...^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wohnst zu weit weg...^^


=P


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> =P


Also^^
Hmm wo find ich nun ne transport tasche für rechner + Bildschirm o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also^^
> Hmm wo find ich nun ne transport tasche für rechner + Bildschirm o.O


nerd.de
spaß beiseite, gehst auf ne lan?


----------



## Naho (16. Dezember 2008)

aaachh 

Wann ist/war das letzte Knorkator Konzert??


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

kommt her und haut mich!!!


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nerd.de
> spaß beiseite, gehst auf ne lan?


Nee, 2 wochen zu meiner freundin. Weg von zuhause erstmal, naja nur 1km aber jedenfalls weg vom chaos^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> kommt her und haut mich!!!


ne, ich tu dir nichts, wo ich angst haben muss, dass es dich sexuell befriedigt



Razyl schrieb:


> Nee, 2 wochen zu meiner freundin. Weg von zuhause erstmal, naja nur 1km aber jedenfalls weg vom chaos^^


oha^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne, ich tu dir nichts, wo ich angst haben muss, dass es dich sexuell befriedigt
> 
> 
> oha^^


A) ^^
 Wieso Oha?


----------



## Naho (16. Dezember 2008)

Modern Talking ist Platz 4 von 100 bei den nervigsten Pop-songs =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> A) ^^
> Wieso Oha?


mich würden glaub ich keine eltern von freundinnen 2 wochen da wohnen lassen XD


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mich würden glaub ich keine eltern von freundinnen 2 wochen da wohnen lassen XD


^^ Och mit ihrer mutter versteh ich mich gut, die mag mich auch und ist froh das ich der freund ihrer tochter bin xD
und wieso bei dir net? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

mdern talking ist ja auch nervig^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> mdern talking ist ja auch nervig^^


*/sign*
Brille antworte^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> */sign*
> Brille antworte^^


?


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ?





> ^^ Och mit ihrer mutter versteh ich mich gut, die mag mich auch und ist froh das ich der freund ihrer tochter bin xD
> und wieso bei dir net?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

vorhin stand da "ihr" du böser editer!!!


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> vorhin stand da "ihr" du böser editer!!!


Schreibfehler meinerseits sry^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

joa bei mir... bin ein recht netter und bekömmlicher mensch... und die mochten ich auch, aber so 2wochen mit mir leben?^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa bei mir... bin ein recht netter und bekömmlicher mensch... und die mochten ich auch, aber so 2wochen mit mir leben?^^


Wieso net? Bist so schwer zu kontrollieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso net? Bist so schwer zu kontrollieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meine rl on/off zeiten in den ferien wären denen nicht gut bekommen xD


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> meine rl on/off zeiten in den ferien wären denen nicht gut bekommen xD


:-D
Ich werd dort auch ab und an off sein und nur am 24&25&26 (naja gut 25&26 steht noch net soooo fest^^) und 31. net on sein, aber sonst, muss doch noch die 4k grenze schaffen xP
Und Hey, kamui hätten sie sofort abgelehnt^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> :-D
> Ich werd dort auch ab und an off sein und nur am 24&25&26 (naja gut 25&26 steht noch net soooo fest^^) und 31. net on sein, aber sonst, muss doch noch die 4k grenze schaffen xP
> Und Hey, kamui hätten sie sofort abgelehnt^^


nenn mir eltern, die das net tun (ausser seiner eigenen mutter) >.<
so, bin mal weg, arena nochma einspielen am letzten abend unso


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nenn mir eltern, die das net tun (ausser seiner eigenen mutter) >.<
> so, bin mal weg, arena nochma einspielen am letzten abend unso


^^ Der Arme arme Kamui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Morgen machst du 1000 Arena matches und gewinnst sie alle das das klar ist Brille!^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

So ich geh auch off, meine Grippe ausschlafen xD Bye euch, naja in spam wirds ja ohne mich net arten oder belehrt mich eines besseren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (16. Dezember 2008)

Was tut sich bei euch gerade so ?? 

Mir ist langweilig neben dem Maths lerna...


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Abend der 4k Post kommt immer näher Olololo


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Dezember 2008)

hast halt lurock als spammer von buffed.de abgelöst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nabend


----------



## Crackmack (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo und herzlich wilkommen im der heutigen ausgabe des Nächtschwärmers oda so


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> hast halt lurock als spammer von buffed.de abgelöst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lurock hat doch 8k Posts, aber ich will irgendwann vorbei an Minas sein und wenn das so weitergeht kann das nächstes jahr schon sein hrhr^^ oder irgendwann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lurock hat doch 8k Posts, aber ich will irgendwann vorbei an Minas sein und wenn das so weitergeht kann das nächstes jahr schon sein hrhr^^ oder irgendwann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du machst gefühlte 100 posts am tag xD


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> du machst gefühlte 100 posts am tag xD


Mein bestes war 287 posts am tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino ich hasse dich :/


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mein bestes war 287 posts am tage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hätte ich soviel zeit... =(


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mein bestes war 287 posts am tage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



röspööööööööööööökt

^^

mal ehrlich die 4000 schaffst heut noch^^


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Jokkerino ich hasse dich :/


why?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. Dezember 2008)

^Moin leute ich bin auch wieder da


----------



## Crackmack (17. Dezember 2008)

schrott link da xD


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> hätte ich soviel zeit... =(


Davon waren rund 200 im Nachtschwärmer hier^^ ging von 21.00 uhr bis 3.00 uhr frühs glaube hmm^^
Aber schon nice gewesen^^


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Dezember 2008)

oh gott der sadomaso^^


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> schrott link da xD


achsoooo XDDDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



roooofl^^


du klickst auch noch drauf XDDD


----------



## Tabuno (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend der 4k Post kommt immer näher Olololo


Freak.


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Freak.


Ach pah. Ich bin nur Highscorer^^ stammt noch aus der Moorhuhn zeit ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> achsoooo XDDDD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich find die mukke geil...jedenfals bringt sie mir jedes Wochenende  50-10€ ein *g*


----------



## Crackmack (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin wieder weg cu ihr


DRECKSSPAMER!!!
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach pah. Ich bin nur Highscorer^^ stammt noch aus der Moorhuhn zeit ^^


'Sei lieber Highscorer in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Beiträge kann jeder Depp schreiben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder weg cu ihr
> 
> 
> DRECKSSPAMER!!!
> ...


nene spammer net, konstruktive Beiträge poster bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ich find die mukke geil...jedenfals bringt sie mir jedes Wochenende  50-10€ ein *g*



wie du verdients geld indme du gerickrolld wirst?


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 'Sei lieber Highscorer in WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nönö in WoW lieber Casual 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gefällt mir mehr, hab eh net viel zeit wow zu spielen, macht eh derzeit kaum spaß


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 'Sei lieber Highscorer in WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich zitiere eben ne sig hier ausm forum 
"trag s1-3 und freu dich dass du nix kannst"

;P


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Dezember 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> wie du verdients geld indme du gerickrolld wirst?



nö, die Musik + 2 promille + tanzen = geld + regionalprominenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nönö in WoW lieber Casual
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Neee, HdRO casual und wow hardcoregaming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Neee, HdRO casual und wow hardcoregaming
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HDRO müsste ich auch mal wieder spielen aber da lvlt es sich grad scheiße xD


----------



## Tabuno (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> HDRO müsste ich auch mal wieder spielen aber da lvlt es sich grad scheiße xD


Jo, die quests sind echt mal einfallslos... töte 15 davon und sammel das, fand ich bei WoW bis 80 viel besser und das mit s1-s3... equip is wayne es kommt aufs arena rating an ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> nö, die Musik + 2 promille + tanzen = geld + regionalprominenz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oho hobby gogo-tänzer?


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

nein! doppelpost! sry


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Jo, die quests sind echt mal einfallslos... töte 15 davon und sammel das, fand ich bei WoW bis 80 viel besser und das mit s1-s3... equip is wayne es kommt aufs arena rating an ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dafür haste bei einen mob manchmal bis zu 3 q teile dabei^^ Find ich genial gemacht. Aber müsste mal lvln und dann nach Moriahmmm


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. Dezember 2008)

oho hobby gogo tänzer?


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> oho hobby gogo tänzer?



antwort klauer^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> antwort klauer^^


Kamui tut das gerne xD


----------



## Tabuno (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kamui tut das gerne xD


joa bin grad 52 aber möchte noch gern eregion durchquesten buch 1 schon fertig war schonmal kurz in moria sieht aber genial da drinne aus


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> joa bin grad 52 aber möchte noch gern eregion durchquesten buch 1 schon fertig war schonmal kurz in moria sieht aber genial da drinne aus


Jojo mal sehen wann ich da meinen 27-er wm weiterspiele hmm


*4000. Post YES! 3,5k posts, manche sinnvoll, manche sinnlos zb viele in diesen Wunderbaren Thread die sinnlos waren, in einen Jahr YES!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jojo mal sehen wann ich da meinen 27-er wm weiterspiele hmm
> 
> 
> *4000. Post YES! 3,5k posts, manche sinnvoll, manche sinnlos zb viele in diesen Wunderbaren Thread die sinnlos waren, in einen Jahr YES!!!
> ...


ich gratuliere dir mal nicht weil du mir auch nicht gratuliert hast ;P


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. Dezember 2008)

GZ


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich gratuliere dir mal nicht weil du mir auch nicht gratuliert hast ;P


Achso du hattest deinen 1k post? gar net wirklich mitbekommen ^^ Sry gz Tabuno du IE Mülltonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso du hattest deinen 1k post? gar net wirklich mitbekommen ^^ Sry gz Tabuno du IE Mülltonne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


heeey blitzmerker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja dankeschön
gz dir auch hehe


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> heeey blitzmerker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hast ja auch nichts gesagt^^
Danke Tabuno^^


----------



## Tabuno (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch nichts gesagt^^
> Danke Tabuno^^


naja is ja auch eigentlich nix weltbewegendes ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja is ja auch eigentlich nix weltbewegendes ^^


Och wieso net? Der tausendse Post ist immer funny xD wenn ich theoretisch jeden tag nächstes jahr 50 posts am tage mache würde ich 18k schaffen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och wieso net? Der tausendse Post ist immer funny xD wenn ich theoretisch jeden tag nächstes jahr 50 posts am tage mache würde ich 18k schaffen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na dann ma los bei dem 100k post kriegste nen dickes gz von mir ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> na dann ma los bei dem 100k post kriegste nen dickes gz von mir ^^


erstmal die 10-er grenze knacken und auf platz 1 rauschen in den top 20^^ 
Dann kann ich die 100k angehen xD


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jojo mal sehen wann ich da meinen 27-er wm weiterspiele hmm
> 
> 
> *4000. Post YES! 3,5k posts, manche sinnvoll, manche sinnlos zb viele in diesen Wunderbaren Thread die sinnlos waren, in einen Jahr YES!!!
> ...



gz ich schreib eher weniger sieht man ja kaum 300


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> gz ich schreib eher weniger sieht man ja kaum 300


und an mir sieht man wie viel ich hier sinnloses schreibe wie zb das jetzt^^ aber ich schreibe mehr als ich wirklich spreche xD 
Wo issn eigentlich die Brille?


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> und an mir sieht man wie viel ich hier sinnloses schreibe wie zb das jetzt^^ aber ich schreibe mehr als ich wirklich spreche xD
> Wo issn eigentlich die Brille?



lol^^
naja also ich hab meine brille an aber wo die grüne ist hmm ka


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> lol^^
> naja also ich hab meine brille an aber wo die grüne ist hmm ka


Die drückt sich mal wieder und platz dann einfach rein wie immer halt oder er ist bei wem anders oder zockt arena hmm


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die drückt sich mal wieder und platz dann einfach rein wie immer halt oder er ist bei wem anders oder zockt arena hmm



ich denke letzteres hat vorhin was mti arena erwähnt oder?

naja heir was für zwischendurch

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=a1vwKZiDsY4&...feature=channel


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

jojo Brille unser PvP-ler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stürzt sich sofort in die Schlacht xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> jojo Brille unser PvP-ler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oder in den thread^^

wieder weg, inv ist da


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> oder in den thread^^
> 
> wieder weg, inv ist da


Lol... haste nur getan um uns zu ärger^^ geht das nun alle 5 min so?

Kamui, warum bist du so komisch drauf eigentlich?^^


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lol... haste nur getan um uns zu ärger^^ geht das nun alle 5 min so?
> 
> Kamui, warum bist du so komisch drauf eigentlich?^^



genau genommen 5 wartezeit

und 30 sekunden kampf weil das andere team als 2 retripalas bestand


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> und 30 sekunden kampf weil das andere team als 2 retripalas bestand


2 retris bekommst bei gutem zsm spiel down


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 2 retris bekommst bei gutem zsm spiel down


und das kannst du nicht oder?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> und das kannst du nicht oder?^^


wieso soll ich nicht gut zusammen spielen können?


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso soll ich nicht gut zusammen spielen können?


War nur ne Vermutung^^ Imba Brille rockt sie alle weg


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> War nur ne Vermutung^^ Imba Brille rockt sie alle weg


nö.
1. bin ich nicht imba
2. kann ich mich in der arena auf meinen partner verlassen wie er auf mich.. also nix "ich hab den dickeren und mach die alleine" ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö.
> 1. bin ich nicht imba
> 2. kann ich mich in der arena auf meinen partner verlassen wie er auf mich.. also nix "ich hab den dickeren und mach die alleine" ^^


-.-
Dann seid ihr beide Imba halt, rockt alle weg ok?^^


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso soll ich nicht gut zusammen spielen können?



kommt drauf an welche klassenkombo?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> kommt drauf an welche klassenkombo?


mage/pala


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mage/pala



frost/holy_?

ok dann könnt ihr ja die retris totheilen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> frost/holy_?
> 
> ok dann könnt ihr ja die retris totheilen^^


nö, arcane/retri...
arcane hat zwar net so gute deff möglichkeiten wie frost, aber dafür anderweitig gute sachen^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mage/pala


Du bist mage o. pala?


----------



## Tabuno (17. Dezember 2008)

yeah fuck archavon heroic gelegt und s5 hose bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zeit zum penenn zu gehen n8^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> yeah fuck archavon heroic gelegt und s5 hose bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gz lucker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> yeah fuck archavon heroic gelegt und s5 hose bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gz^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist mage o. pala?


hast mich schonma gefragt =P


----------



## Thraslon (17. Dezember 2008)

guten abend, gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gz lucker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



luck?
luck ist wenn man im random auge als komplett grün noob 99 als letzer auf die t5 shcultern wirft^^ freu


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hast mich schonma gefragt =P


Keine ahnung mehr, ich denk zuviel an weihnachten und an meine freundin derzeit und andere probleme die hier net hingehören, also sag^^
@Übermir:
Lucker! Obwohl... ich hab 2 gewürfelt auf die t4 brust damals und bei 5 leuten gewonnen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

rate :>


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> rate :>


Sicherlich der Pala^^


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> rate :>



ich rate du bist der mage?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

punkt an razyl, den cheater


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> punkt an razyl, den cheater


Nein den 4k Spammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein den 4k Spammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gz du bnerd


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gz du bnerd


Danke, ich bin nur Nachtschwärmer süchtig, und wenn ich so weiter mache (50 posts am tage) und das jedes jahr an jeden tag schaffe = 18k posts in einen jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Soo ich geh schlafen bye bye Ihrs. Morgen sind die nächsten posts dran richtung 4100 gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

so leute hab mal nen namensbewertungsthread gemacht wie gewünscht ;P


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

lol^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

so, bin dann auch mal weg für heute... bb


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> so, bin dann auch mal weg für heute... bb



tschö der thread ist auch weg mist^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

Schamane schrieb:


> tschö der thread ist auch weg mist^^


hm wsl gabs deswegen noch keinen solchen^^
naja egal :\


----------



## Lillyan (17. Dezember 2008)

Man kann Namen noch nicht mal einfach so ändern... wollt ihr nun 100000 mal den selben Namen bewerten?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Man kann Namen noch nicht mal einfach so ändern... wollt ihr nun 100000 mal den selben Namen bewerten?


ich lass auch meinen ava gleich und lass den immer bewerten... :<
ausserdem kann man den namen doch ändern...
nur ich glaube, bei den anfragen, die zam da bekommen würde wäre das bald nicht mehr so ... ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. Dezember 2008)

ja wir wollen sinnlos postcounter  pushen ....+1^^


----------



## Lillyan (17. Dezember 2008)

Namensänderung mit Grund... ich glaube kaum, dass "Ich brauch nen neuen Namen für den Bewertungsthread" ein guter Grund ist. Und schreibt nur weiter solches Zeug, dann ist der Ava-Thread bald auch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. Dezember 2008)

Schwere Drohung los männer verteidigt denn avatar thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

ich hab nichts gesagt *unschuldig guck*

wie dem auch sei, bin dann mal weg... <.<


----------



## Crackmack (17. Dezember 2008)

Noch wer da?


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2008)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmm ist heute nen Feiertag oder warum sind allgemein so wenige leute da an den tag o_O Mano & Kamui gar net on, Brille auch net gesehen o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tja, kacke wenn keiner zurück grüßt
(und ja, ich weiss, dass ich es hiermit tue)


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tja, kacke wenn keiner zurück grüßt
> (und ja, ich weiss, dass ich es hiermit tue)


Oh gott da lebt noch was und meldet sich und ja es ist mies. Ihr seid alle so gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo zur ***** sind Mano und Kamui? o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Dezember 2008)

der hört wahrscheinlich wieder diese zwitter japano musik


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2008)

Ach mensch ist das Langweilig hier...
Ist heute Abend irgendetwas wichtiges das ich verpasst habe o.O?
Von 70 Leuten im ICQ sind nur 2 on! Was gehten heute abend ab? Brille erzähl mal -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Dezember 2008)

bei mir geht nix ab.
gib mal deine icq, mit de alten bist ja net on, und die neue habsch net.
sogar bei mir geht nix ab, arenapartner erst morgen wieder da


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2008)

jojo kommt gleich per PN.
kamui soll on kommen ich muss den noch verhauen-.-


----------



## Tabuno (18. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach mensch ist das Langweilig hier...
> Ist heute Abend irgendetwas wichtiges das ich verpasst habe o.O?
> Von 70 Leuten im ICQ sind nur 2 on! Was gehten heute abend ab? Brille erzähl mal -.-


ja hertha spielt wichtiger als alles anderes
Edit: bin ma weiter fußball gucken und brille trägst du eig ne brille ? xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja hertha spielt wichtiger als alles anderes


atmen?


----------



## Tabuno (18. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> atmen?


atmen wird hart überbewertet


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> atmen wird hart überbewertet


Hertha issen... ach egal.
Kann net wahr sein:
Hier ist nichts, Brille ist zwar im ICQ das steigert die sache grad so um 50% noch bevor ich vor langeweile tot umfalle.
Meine freundin ist net da, noemand ist im ICQ sagmal... WAS IST HEUTE ABEND LOS?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> atmen wird hart überbewertet


joa man muss halt prioritäten setzen


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa man muss halt prioritäten setzen


Ja z.b. nun buffed.de off gehen, geht ja gar net heute abnd^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Dezember 2008)

wenn du meinst <.<


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du meinst <.<


Ja mein ich^^ Wieso wurde ich net abgemeldet hier >>


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja mein ich^^ Wieso wurde ich net abgemeldet hier >>


buffed will dich hier du spamm0r


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> buffed will dich hier du spamm0r


Die wollen die Spammer doch sonst immer draußen haben xD obwohl ich poste nur sinnvolle beiträge


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die wollen die Spammer doch sonst immer draußen haben xD obwohl ich poste nur sinnvolle beiträge


solch schöne ironie


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> solch schöne ironie


Das war keine Ironie


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das war keine Ironie


schon wieder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> schon wieder...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok nochmal für dich:
KEINE IRONIE SONDERN TATSACHE: Du spammst hier grade


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok nochmal für dich:
> KEINE IRONIE SONDERN TATSACHE: Du spammst hier grade


du bist auch net besser, nur weil du caps anhast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist auch net besser, nur weil du caps anhast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hau dich gleich^^ no ironie!
die 4000 posts waren alle sinnvoll


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hau dich gleich^^ no ironie!
> die 4000 posts waren alle sinnvoll


ja, und mutter theresa war ein misantroph...


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, und mutter theresa war ein misantroph...


Och brille... ich poste immer nur tolle, sinnvolle beiträge die der menschheit helfen. 
Also... feuert massa nächtes Jahr an in der F1^^


----------



## Crackmack (18. Dezember 2008)

N`abend ihr Luschen!


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`abend ihr Luschen!


jetzt erst hier on kommen pff ich bin nun weg nacht ihrs..


----------



## Tabuno (18. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> jetzt erst hier on kommen pff ich bin nun weg nacht ihrs..


hertha issen???...
bayern isn scheißverein°_°
und sry zb alle die jetzt für hoffenheim sind zb. ausser die da leben sind sehr sehr arm und für mich keine fans


----------



## Naho (18. Dezember 2008)

Nur noch 1 Tag schule, dann wieder Wochenende!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah D


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. Dezember 2008)

noch 1 tag schule dann FERIEN

YEAH


----------



## Syane (18. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> noch 1 tag schule dann FERIEN
> 
> YEAH



Kann es kaum erwarten ....muss morgen aber nochmal 2 Fahrtstunden hinmachen ...3 Blöcke Unterricht ...und nochmal 2 Stunden zurückfahren :<


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. Dezember 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Kann es kaum erwarten ....muss morgen aber nochmal 2 Fahrtstunden hinmachen ...3 Blöcke Unterricht ...und nochmal 2 Stunden zurückfahren :<




sei froh dass du es überhaupt machst, ich hab mit der fahrschule angefangen, ein paar mal hingegangen, dann hat ich keinen bock mehr und weis genau dass ich es noch bereuen werde, selbst die 250€ anmeldegebühr waren für mich nicht motivation genug gewesen um weiterzumachen ;P


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

GUTN ABEND, das leben ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 JUHUUUUU^^
So ... ja...
Boah seid ihr Lahm(ja der Phillip^^) seit ein paar tagen... schade


----------



## Dracun (19. Dezember 2008)

NAAAABEND


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> NAAAABEND


Eine gute seele meint es gut mit mir^^ Abend Dracun


----------



## Dracun (19. Dezember 2008)

jaa jetzt hab i we dann kann i auch wieder spammen ...ähh i meinte schwärmen^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> jaa jetzt hab i we dann kann i auch wieder spammen ...ähh i meinte schwärmen^^


Ich nenne es immer noch intelligente Posts posten^^
Yeah morgen fängt weihnachten schon für mich an xD


----------



## Dracun (19. Dezember 2008)

für mich am  Mittwoch^^ bzw dienstag abend (ab da urlaub^^) Betriebsferien^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab ja seit heute ferien und morgen gehts 2 wochen weg von meinen Familienchaos (wie bin ich grad froh weg zu sein^^) zu meiner freundin und ihrer familie YEAAAH *dance* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (19. Dezember 2008)

du bissn en komischer kauz^^ aber en lieber^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Wieso komisch? und nun bin ichen Kauz... meine güte^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Nichts los im N8schwärmer selbst wenn ICH da bin, wow.... krank...


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Kaputter youtubelink!
jetzt gehts -.-
NICHTS ist los^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kaputter youtubelink!


nö der funzt


----------



## Dracun (19. Dezember 2008)

*wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh*


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> NICHTS ist los^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

genauso werd ich morgen früh auch aufwachen dracun^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> genauso werd ich morgen früh auch aufwachen dracun^^


wieso, guckste dann in nen spiegel?


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso guckste dann in nen spiegel?


Nein 2 WOCHEN ab zur Freundin, Ruhe vor meinen Eltern, gibts was besseres?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein 2 WOCHEN ab zur Freundin, Ruhe vor meinen Eltern, gibts was besseres?^^


jap


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jap


Nicht für mich xD

Hah brille ist verstummt xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

hm still hier..


----------



## Mefisthor (19. Dezember 2008)

Nabend Leute !

Was geht'n ?

lg


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Das frag ich mich auch Brille, mod sein und alle hierher in den thread reinbannen xD
@ Über mir:
FERIEN, aber hier ist nichts-.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

ich bin eh bald weg... n bissi krank+ müd


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Wieso bist krank o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso bist krank o.O


gute frage


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Was hat denn die arme Brille?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

erkältung


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

HAHA! ich hatte die erst^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> HAHA! ich hatte die erst^^


in nem anderen zusammenhang 



Spoiler



wie z.b. ner frau


 wärs besser gekommen ^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Neee^^
Ich hab meine Freundin und die reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

noch


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Was soll das nun wieder heißen? o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

nix *hust*


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2008)

hab mir grad metallica - nothing else matters auf youtube angehoert - finds echt cool.
morgen such ich paar lieder


----------



## Tabuno (19. Dezember 2008)

bonjour mes copines Ça va?


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Nönö das dauert noch eeeeeeeeinige zeit bis das mal vorbei ist. 7 monate.. das kann ruhig noch 60 jahre so weitergehen xD
@ Tabuno: HAU AB, Schule ist aus nun sind Ferien!
@ Dragon1: Ich mag nimmer Metallica^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

master of puppets live von s&m ... <3


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nönö das dauert noch eeeeeeeeinige zeit bis das mal vorbei ist. 7 monate.. das kann ruhig noch 60 jahre so weitergehen xD
> @ Tabuno: HAU AB, Schule ist aus nun sind Ferien!
> @ Dragon1: Ich mag nimmer Metallica^^


ja, du magst nun lp... *hust* letzte cd war mist *hust*


----------



## Tabuno (19. Dezember 2008)

nur weil ich fremdsprachen beherrsche hat das doch wohl nicht gleich mit schule zu tun oder?


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nur weil ich fremdsprachen beherrsche hat das doch wohl nicht gleich mit schule zu tun oder?


Leider hab ich frz. in der schule und es ist sch*** fach^^
@ Brille: pff, mir doch egal ich hörs trotzdem mag es lieber als das Meteora.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nur weil ich fremdsprachen beherrsche hat das doch wohl nicht gleich mit schule zu tun oder?


 
Možná


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Leider hab ich frz. in der schule und es ist sch*** fach^^
> @ Brille: pff, mir doch egal ich hörs trotzdem mag es lieber als das Meteora.


hör doch was du willst solangs dir gefällt


----------



## Tabuno (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Možná


&#1042;&#1080;&#1085;&#1089;&#1077;&#1085;&#1090;


----------



## Manoroth (19. Dezember 2008)

jutn abend


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hör doch was du willst solangs dir gefällt


Joa jo du auch^^
Abend Mano^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> &#1042;&#1080;&#1085;&#1089;&#1077;&#1085;&#1090;


tse nicht mal in der richtigen sprache antworten^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Wir sind in einen dt. Forum also schön mal bei Deutsch bleiben^^
Wie gehts euch eigentlich so o.O


----------



## Tabuno (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tse nicht mal in der richtigen sprache antworten^^


^^


----------



## Manoroth (19. Dezember 2008)

mir gehts gut und dir?


----------



## Tabuno (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir sind in einen dt. Forum also schön mal bei Deutsch bleiben^^
> Wie gehts euch eigentlich so o.O


gut level grad dk und hör technobase.fm


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mir gehts gut und dir?


SEEEEEEHR gut^^ woran das nur liegen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Tabuno: ah ok
@ Brille: UND DIIIR?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir sind in einen dt. Forum also schön mal bei Deutsch bleiben^^


prosím za prominutí

 ne spaß^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne spaß^^


Ihr versaut mir meine gute laune^^ obwohl die kann grad nichts erschüttern


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille: UND DIIIR?^^


-.-
ar***^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> -.-
> ar***^^


Was denn? Ich will doch nur wissen wie es dir geht.....






Spoiler



und deinen liebesleben/privatleben hrhr


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

das kannste mal grad vergessen


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Wieso denn? Sag schon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann ja net schlimm sein^^ oder traust dich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

die frage ist wohl eher, wieso sollte ich es tun


----------



## Tabuno (19. Dezember 2008)

ja nienawidzi&#263; ciebie ca&#322;kiem ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (19. Dezember 2008)

Pour notre joie

Hoffentlich stimmts bin ganz schlecht in Franze


----------



## Manoroth (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die frage ist wohl eher, wieso sollte ich es tun



wir sind neugierig^^ und wiso net?


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die frage ist wohl eher, wieso sollte ich es tun


Weil ich es auch tun musste ... auf DEINE FRAGEN! streit das ja net ab!

Die sprachen nerven können meine gute laune net zerstörn ha!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ich es auch tun musste ... auf DEINE FRAGEN! streit das ja net ab!
> 
> Die sprachen nerven können meine gute laune net zerstörn ha!^^


jaja, du MUSSTESt, du wurdest von deiner neurose dazu gezwungen... 
mich zwingt nichts und niemajnd, also warum sollt ichs machen


----------



## Mefisthor (19. Dezember 2008)

Komm schon Brille wir ham doch alle *hust* schon von unseren Intimsten geheimnissen erzählt *hust*

Jetzt du doch au

lg


----------



## Manoroth (19. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cGvzApDZKI

sach cih nur dazu


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jaja, du MUSSTESt, du wurdest von deiner neurose dazu gezwungen...
> mich zwingt nichts und niemajnd, also warum sollt ichs machen


Weil du sonst feige bist xD und nein ihr habt ja den ganzen Abend mich zugespammt mit den Fragen und cih wollts jederzeit beenden aber neeein. Also los!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Komm schon Brille wir ham doch alle *hust* schon von unseren Intimsten geheimnissen erzählt *hust*
> 
> Jetzt du doch au
> 
> lg


deinen teil schein ich verpasst zu habe... sag doch nochmal


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

mano... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbxkW6xsLuo


----------



## Mefisthor (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich? Ich bin doch total uninteressant, das ist doch ned der rede wert *hust*

Sch*** husten -.-

lg


----------



## Tabuno (19. Dezember 2008)

sagt ma habt ihr auch beim buffed gewinnspiel mit gemacht?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich? Ich bin doch total uninteressant, das ist doch ned der rede wert *hust*
> 
> Sch*** husten -.-
> 
> lg


ein leidensgenosse


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> sagt ma habt ihr auch beim buffed gewinnspiel mit gemacht?^^


Ja habe ich^^
@ Brille: lenk hiermal net vom Thema ab, los erzähl mal^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

nein


----------



## Manoroth (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mano... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbxkW6xsLuo



das vid geht net^^ "This video is not available in your country"


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein


Och bist du langweilig. Warum denn net? Was daran schlimm o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och bist du langweilig. Warum denn net? Was daran schlimm o.O


was ist daran schlimm wenn ichs net mache


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was ist daran schlimm wenn ichs net mache


Ich wills nur wissen weil du es von mir auch wissen wolltest. 
Und bilder habt ihr auhc bekommen>>


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wills nur wissen weil du es von mir auch wissen wolltest.
> Und bilder habt ihr auhc bekommen>>


wenn du von der brücke springst machens auch net alle anderen, es sei denn ihr seid in der gleichen sekte...


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du von der brücke springst machens auch net alle anderen, es sei denn ihr seid in der gleichen sekte...


Brille.... -.-
Bist einfach nur feige xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

öhm... nö


----------



## Manoroth (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille.... -.-
> Bist einfach nur feige xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



och der kleine is einfach nur schüchtern so ists doch^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

ähm... doch^^ 
Kann doch net so schlimm sein mal was zu sagen aus seinen leben -.- meine güte.. du stellst dich an xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

1. wer hier liest weiss genug von mir, 2. muss hier doch nicht jeder alles wissen... tse^^


----------



## Manoroth (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. wer hier liest weiss genug von mir, 2. muss hier doch nicht jeder alles wissen... tse^^



ha cih habs! er is osama bin laden und will net das die CIA ihn findet!


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

ja ist klar mano^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. wer hier liest weiss genug von mir, 2. muss hier doch nicht jeder alles wissen... tse^^


Alles.... nur nen bissel Privatleben, Freundin etc ...
ist doch net sooo schlimm, will doch nurn bissel mehr wissen^^ würde ich das was ich manchmal zu mano schreibe hier reinposten hätte man ne intimbiograpfie bald^^

Hmm seit ihr nun alle Verstummt oder was ist los o.O?


----------



## Mefisthor (19. Dezember 2008)

Ne wir warten darauf dass du das postest xD

lg


----------



## Manoroth (19. Dezember 2008)

http://www.wacken.com/de/woa2009/main-bands/billing-2009/

das wird sooo geil^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ne wir warten darauf dass du das postest xD
> 
> lg


Spinnst du? Da würd ich a) nen bann riskieren und b) ganz bestimmt nicht sowas tun, das geht hier keinen was an^^ 
Brille kann aber mal was posten aus seinen leben nur um das Thema nicht zu vergessen xD (haha brille^^)


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

kapierts einfach mal ... ich post hier nix, und ausserdem wollt ich doch schon länger pennen... ihr hindert mich voll daran >-<


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin eh bald weg... n bissi krank+ müd


das ist scho ne h her... wtf o_O


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> kapierts einfach mal ... ich post hier nix, und ausserdem wollt ich doch schon länger pennen... ihr hindert mich voll daran >-<


Oc brille, schüchtern?^^
Tjaa du solslt halt on bleiben, und das ist doch nur spaß brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oc brille, schüchtern?^^
> Tjaa du solslt halt on bleiben, und das ist doch nur spaß brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ist kein spaß^^ 
ich bin müde und bleib hier... das ist mehr als suboptimal


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist kein spaß^^
> ich bin müde und bleib hier... das ist mehr als suboptimal


Sagt doch maln nen ordentlich und anständigen Grund warum du nichts postes
zum letzteren: na und? hey vllt. bin ich morgen nimmer sooviel hier, das muss ich ausnutzen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

warum ich nichts poste? weil ich keinen grund sehe es zu tun.


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum ich nichts poste? weil ich keinen grund sehe es zu tun.


Ahja... toller grund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich sags mal so :räusper: *homers Stimme*:
LAAAANGWEILIG^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

wenns so langweilig ist, pepp dein rl auf...


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Damit istzwar dein RL gemeint aber egal^^ und meins ist morgen wieder voller leben und alles :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Damit istzwar dein RL gemeint aber egal^^ und meins ist morgen wieder voller leben und alles :>


bekommst n baby?


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bekommst n baby?


spinnst du o.O zu 100% net^^ 
Nein ich bin 2 wochen bei meiner freundin dann kannich endlihc mal wieder abschalten schei** schule^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Gut da Brille net will, Tabuno....^^


----------



## Crackmack (19. Dezember 2008)

Huhu leute


Giev 2 lvl-.-


----------



## Tabuno (19. Dezember 2008)

levelllllllllll up


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> levelllllllllll up


GZ
Crack... abend... sagmal... wie läufts bei dir privatlich und so? xD


----------



## Tabuno (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> GZ


ty


----------



## Crackmack (19. Dezember 2008)

giev 2 1h waffen skill giev windfury 2 giev ähm giev Epööööxxxx


----------



## Crackmack (19. Dezember 2008)

fresse razyl :-/


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Privatlich du droge, net wow^^
Nö, brille musste das auch abbekommen nun du auch xD


----------



## Crackmack (19. Dezember 2008)

nönö wen was wilst komm auf frostmourne und such mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin ma weg xD


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> nönö wen was wilst komm auf frostmourne und such mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Pff geb für so einen transfer kein geld aus.
Ja geh suchti^^


----------



## Crackmack (19. Dezember 2008)

sacht der richtige


FORENSUCHITIII!!!!!!


----------



## Tabuno (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff geb für so einen transfer kein geld aus.
> Ja geh suchti^^


guck wir sind halt alles kleine wow nerds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir haben kein privatleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> sacht der richtige
> 
> 
> FORENSUCHITIII!!!!!!


Ich werde die nächsten 2 wochen eh weniger posten da mein RL vorgeht. Und wie du zu wow hechels xD
@ Tabuno: ja ihr... ich zock nichtmal soviel^^


----------



## Tabuno (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich werde die nächsten 2 wochen eh weniger posten da mein RL vorgeht. Und wie du zu wow hechels xD
> @ Tabuno: ja ihr... ich zock nichtmal soviel^^


aber dafür zockst du sehr viel forum ^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aber dafür zockst du sehr viel forum ^^


Nur wenn schulzeit ist ^^ oder meine freundin net da ist, sonst bin ich eher weg hier


----------



## Crackmack (19. Dezember 2008)

jajajajaja sag ich auch immer


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> jajajajaja sag ich auch immer


Ja ist so Crack. IM gegensatz zu dir hab ich noch RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja ist so Crack. IM gegensatz zu dir hab ich noch RL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo und dafür meckerste wenn cih ma wech war^^


----------



## Crackmack (19. Dezember 2008)

Du kannst mich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo und dafür meckerste wenn cih ma wech war^^


ja da war mir langweilig weil meine freundin auch net da war, da war einfach nichts los.
@ Crack: Ne danke, will ich gar net. Du bist aber schnell Aggro xD


----------



## Mefisthor (19. Dezember 2008)

Oh man jetzt bricht der Suchti Krieg aus -.- Wer wird der Suchti sein der am wenigsten süchtig ist und deswegen gewinnt ? Ka is mir auch egal, redet wieder über eurer übriges stückchen RL, denn wer verbringt hier weniger als 2 h am PC ?  der kann behaupten RL zu haben ^^ Außer man spielt "coole" spiele die sogar diese RL suchtis spielen

lg


----------



## Manoroth (19. Dezember 2008)

*über rl red*


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Oh man jetzt bricht der Suchti Krieg aus -.- Wer wird der Suchti sein der am wenigsten süchtig ist und deswegen gewinnt ? Ka is mir auch egal, redet wieder über eurer übriges stückchen RL
> 
> lg


Ich hab genug RL, finds nur grad funny wie schnell Crack bei bösen wörtern is xD haha^^
Mefisthor erzähl du doch mal^^


----------



## Tabuno (19. Dezember 2008)

so leute ich werd mich jetzt in eine heiß umkämpfte tausendwinterseeschlacht begeben, bis nachher
PS: FÜR DIE HORDE!


----------



## Crackmack (19. Dezember 2008)

mano giev 1 1/2 lvl xD


----------



## Mefisthor (19. Dezember 2008)

Naja ich mach Signaturen und bin der Held meiner Österreichischen Kleinstadt.

Ab und zu flieg ich rum, rette ein paar leute und hab Angst vor Kryptonit

lg


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> mano giev 1 1/2 lvl xD


Spiel ohne ziehen hoch !!!!11^^ 
Mefisthor wollte doch RL kein WoW crack...^^ 
Was soll ich sagen Mefisthor... wo issn unser kleiner faschoschweizer eigentlic o.O
Ja Rl... was soll ich sagen... alles läuft so wie es laufen sollte, perfekt also^^


----------



## Crackmack (19. Dezember 2008)

faschoschweizer wer isn das?


----------



## Mefisthor (19. Dezember 2008)

Naja und ich fang jetzt mim Mopedschein an weil fliegen so langweilig ist, und bei dir so ?

lg


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> faschoschweizer wer isn das?


Tryko... 
@ Mefisthor: jetzt 2 wochen bei der freundin, weihnachten und dann wieder schule, dann abschluss fahrt und dann gehen die 10-er prüfungen los naja...

So nun ist der Thread wohl schon zu nacht gegangen, schade^^


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Dezember 2008)

Nö hab nur kurz jemandem zum B-Day gratuliert, muss ja sein ^^

@Razyl: 10er Prüfungen ? wie alt bisste nomma ? in österreich is dat ein wenig anders mit dem Schulsystem

lg


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

15 bald 16^^
10. Klasse Prüfungen halt :> damit ich zum Abi zu gelassen werde


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Dezember 2008)

lol ich hab meine 16 schon und hmmm 38 Tage

ich bin schon in der 2ten Handelsakademie Oo und bei uns is in der 5ten Klasse Matura(Abi)

auf welche schule willst denn du ?

lg


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Bin cih dcoh schon auf der Schule nur dann noch den direkten 11/12. Klassen bereich fürs Abi. Gymi halt. Abi machen und dann mal sehen :>


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Dezember 2008)

Ja welche machst du denn ? Wirtschaft, Technik, Hauswirtschaft (xDD), Musik, Rechtswirtschaft usw.

lg


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Allgemein Abi o.O Zählt für alles, kann dann studieren halt wo ich will (oder wo das abi genommen wird, zb in Bayern net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). zählt für alles also
Naja ich bin off bye bye euchs/ihrs^^


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Dezember 2008)

Sowat gibts bei euch ? naja ich mach Wirtschaft und kann dann noch studieren, was ich aber ned mach weil ich dat ned schaff :/

Bonsoir, élève allmande ! ^^

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Dezember 2008)

Hey Leute nur weil Razyl weg ist heißt dat nich das jetzt die nacht vorbei is -.-


----------



## Anduris (20. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt wird erst mal gedaddelt!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Dezember 2008)

Ach was denn ? 

Nervig ist das man Left 4 Dead nicht ma mit Rockmusik zoggn kann weil man hören muss wat die anderen sagen -.-

lg


----------



## Haxxler (20. Dezember 2008)

Ach wat das geht schon.


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

ein paar stunden zu früh haxxler^^ udn grüße an alle N8schwärmer^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Yeah guden abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und falls du es liest mefisthor: Wenn ich weg bin fallen hier sogut wie kaum noch posts ich weiß aber net worans liegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Dezember 2008)

FUNK YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> FUNK YOU ALL!!!!


Funk oder.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> FUNK YOU ALL!!!!


futtbucker


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> futtbucker


Brille kannst du keinen Guten Abend oder so sagen?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille kannst du keinen Guten Abend oder so sagen?^^


nö, wieso auch


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö, wieso auch


Höflichkeit und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Höflichkeit und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


höflichkeit im nachtschwärmer? 
wach mal auf


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wskT6YfVB6E


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

echt mal seit wann das denn??


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> höflichkeit im nachtschwärmer?
> wach mal auf


Bin ich heute um 12.00 uhr :>
Bin ja eh net lange hier ;>


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bin ich heute um 12.00 uhr :>
> Bin ja eh net lange hier ;>


ja du bist einsam zweisam


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja du bist einsam zweisam


nönö.
Ich könnt mich auch stundenlang mit ihren eltern unterhalten aber da hab ich grad kb drauf^^


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

vor allen tippt er mehr im icq als mit seiner frau versaute...bzw schöne dinge zu veranstalten^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> nönö.
> Ich könnt mich auch stundenlang mit ihren eltern unterhalten aber da hab ich grad kb drauf^^


du bist ja auch net mit den eltern zsm


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> vor allen tippt er mehr im icq als mit seiner frau versaute...bzw schöne dinge zu veranstalten^^


Dracun... sie ist grad net irgendwie in der nähe und ich bin net du ok?^^
@ Brille: -.- man kann auhc mit Leuten reden mit denen man net zs. ist ^^


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist ja auch net mit den eltern zsm



na das hoffn wa doch^^


----------



## Knochengeist (20. Dezember 2008)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Dezember 2008)

razyl.
wenn ich bei jmd bin mit dem ich zsm bin wären mir die eltern egal.
schließlich bin ich ja net wegen denen gekommen!


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> razyl.
> wenn ich bei jmd bin mit dem ich zsm bin wären mir die eltern egal.
> schließlich bin ich ja net wegen denen gekommen!


Hmm wie sag ich es nun...
Ich versteh mich verdammt gut mit ihren Eltern, und kann ich mit denen auch reden oder am besten mit ihren Eltern und ihr selbst.
Meine güte THEMAWECHSEL OK?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Dezember 2008)

nö
schlechte idee


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

stimmt wenn du i wärst dann gäbs nur......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm wie sag ich es nun...
> Ich versteh mich verdammt gut mit ihren Eltern, und kann ich mit denen auch reden oder am besten mit ihren Eltern und ihr selbst.
> Meine güte THEMAWECHSEL OK?^^



wiso den? is doch ne super grundlage für spammerei^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> stimmt wenn du i wärst dann gäbs nur......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja, nur das beim rechts die weiblichen rundungen ein bissi fehlen und man denken könnte, es wäre n mann mit langen haaren... sonst ok


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> stimmt wenn du i wärst dann gäbs nur......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



net nur wenn du er wärst^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

ich sagte Themenwechsel bitte.
Mein Priatleben gehört hier net hin ende aus!


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tja, nur das beim rechts die weiblichen rundungen ein bissi fehlen und man denken könnte, es wäre n mann mit langen haaren... sonst ok



der hat die HAND AUF DER BRUST^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich sagte Themenwechsel bitte.
> Mein Priatleben gehört hier net hin ende aus!


das sagste ne paar hundert seiten zu spät, anachdem dus schon so froh gepostet hast,....
oder hat das grad deine freundin geschrieben?^^


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

ahh quatsch hier gehört alles hin razyl^^...wir haben erst respekt vor dir wenn du MOD bist^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das sagste ne paar hundert seiten zu spät, anachdem dus schon so froh gepostet hast,....
> oder hat das grad deine freundin geschrieben?^^


Nein hat sie net und verdammt nochma: Der Teil meines Privatlebens gehört hier net hin. Das nervt langsam-.-
@ Dracun: Soll ich lachen? Mod werde ich zu 100000% nie^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein hat sie net und verdammt nochma: Der Teil meines Privatlebens gehört hier net hin. Das nervt langsam-.-
> @ Dracun: Soll ich lachen? Mod werde ich zu 100000% nie^^


der teil`wie gesagt, hättste halt nie machen sollen... tse


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> der teil`wie gesagt, hättste halt nie machen sollen... tse


Dann lassmer den mist jetzt einfach mal untern Tisch fallen und gut ist? -.-


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

GEIIIL 

Dumbo kommt mal wieder ins TV^^ am Nächsten Samstag um 20:15 auf Super RTL^^

Aber i schau mir den glaub i eher auf DVD an^^

*Und Razyl Dein Privatleben is lustig^^ bzw deine Reaktionen über diese Themen^^*


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann lassmer den mist jetzt einfach mal untern Tisch fallen und gut ist? -.-



neee unterm tisch ists dreckig.. das arme thema..


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> *Und Razyl Dein Privatleben is lustig^^ bzw deine Reaktionen über diese Themen^^*


Es nervt irgendwann.
Und mein Privatleben ist nicht lustig und nun ruhe hier!
Und warum schaust du Dumbo?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann lassmer den mist jetzt einfach mal untern Tisch fallen und gut ist? -.-


niemals!!!!!


----------



## Tabuno (20. Dezember 2008)

welche sprache war das eig gestern, brille?


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> welche sprache war das eig gestern, brille?


tschechisch


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

stimmt es is eher lustig wie du grad reagierst^^

aber wenn du wirklich willst und bevor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

Nabend

Jmd bock auf cs 1.6/source?


----------



## Tabuno (20. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tschechisch


ahja, war ich doch mit polnsich und russisch schon nahe dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ahja, war ich doch mit polnsich und russisch schon nahe dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mehr oder weniger^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> stimmt es is eher lustig wie du grad reagierst^^
> 
> aber wenn du wirklich willst und bevor
> 
> ...


Es dürfte dir wohl klar sein warum ich so reagiere....


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es nervt irgendwann.
> Und mein Privatleben ist nicht lustig und nun ruhe hier!
> *Und warum schaust du Dumbo?^^*




Weil der Film genial is^^ wie eigentlich alle Filme von Disney^^


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

beantwortet meine frage^^


----------



## Tabuno (20. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> beantwortet meine frage^^


hab kein cs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: bin weiter schlag den raab gucken bis nachher


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es dürfte dir wohl klar sein warum ich so reagiere....


cuz you're lame^^


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hab kein cs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kaufen^^


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Jmd bock auf cs 1.6/source?



vor kurzem erst deinstalliert weil i den platz anderweitig brauche^^


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hab kein cs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


will kein cs.
hab urban terror


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> vor kurzem erst deinstalliert weil i den platz anderweitig brauche^^


Filmchen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es dürfte dir wohl klar sein warum ich so reagiere....


weil sie heute hinter dir sitzt


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> weil sie heute hinter dir sitzt


Öhm ne eher neben mir aber ich hätte auch so reagiert, es nervt irgendwann. Kümmert euch doch um euer eigenes Privatleben
Bzw noch nicht nebenmir...


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhm ne eher neben mir aber ich hätte auch so reagiert, es nervt irgendwann. Kümmert euch doch um euer eigenes Privatleben
> Bzw noch nicht nebenmir...


don't lügen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhm ne eher neben mir aber ich hätte auch so reagiert, es nervt irgendwann. Kümmert euch doch um euer eigenes Privatleben
> Bzw noch nicht nebenmir...


jajajaja....


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> don't lügen!


Ich lüge nie!


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

lasst doch ma das arme ding in ruhe^^


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

ich versuche jetzt mal mitzureden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> lasst doch ma das arme ding in ruhe^^


Arme ding? -.-


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich lüge nie!


Findest du mich schön?


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Arme ding? -.-



damit bist du gemeint^^


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Filmchen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nee eher WotLK^^
und Horror Filme^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Findest du mich schön?


Nein. zu 100% nein.^^
@ Mano: Ja deswegen ein "-.-"


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein. zu 100% nein.^^


Wie du schon wieder gelogen hast XD


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Findest du mich schön?



wenn dein ava deinem aussehen entspricht dann ja^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wie du schon wieder gelogen hast XD


Das war keine Lüge, das war eine Tatsache


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wenn dein ava deinem aussehen entspricht dann ja^^


ja fast, hatte mal ne nase aber die ist irgendwie abgefallen...bin mit michael jackson verwandt müsst ihr wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein. zu 100% nein.^^
> @ Mano: Ja deswegen ein "-.-"



da will man dir helfen und bekommt dafür n -.-... ich mag dihc nemmer^^


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das war keine Lüge, das war eine Tatsache


Ist doch ok...aber was ist mit unserem intimen nachrichten die wir uns gegenseitig auf buffed.de verschickt haben? o.0 


Und die bilder omg^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> da will man dir helfen und bekommt dafür n -.-... ich mag dihc nemmer^^


der "-.-" war für "arme ding" nicht für die Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ist doch ok...aber was ist mit unserem intimen nachrichten die wir uns gegenseitig auf buffed.de verschickt haben? o.0
> 
> 
> Und die bilder omg^^


Äähhhh ich weiß grad gar nicht was du von mir willst o.O *verwirrt*


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> der "-.-" war für "arme ding" nicht für die Hilfe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wiso? bist doch n armes ding...


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Äähhhh ich weiß grad gar nicht was du von mir willst o.O *verwirrt*



Waaas ????Hast du denn alles vergessen?
Die Nacht auf den ServerN?

Alles weg?
Es war doch sooo schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso? bist doch n armes ding...


ne eher net^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Waaas ????Hast du denn alles vergessen?
> Die Nacht auf den ServerN?
> 
> Alles weg?
> ...


Hau ab !^^
Poste mal genauso schnell wie Mano^^


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ne eher net^^


na dann frag ma deine freundin^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ne eher net^^



jut leute alle wider auf razyls privatleben! also was machste gerade? und wiso? und überhaupt?


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hau ab !^^
> Poste mal genauso schnell wie Mano^^


xD


/ironie off

Worüber labert denn eig der rest?


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hau ab !^^
> Poste mal genauso schnell wie Mano^^



was is mit mir?


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jut leute alle wider auf razyls privatleben! also was machste gerade? und wiso? und überhaupt?


Nein, hau ab mano! So war das auch wieder net gemeint!
@ trolli: ...........................


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was is mit mir?


Hattest auch eine heiße nacht mit razyl? xD

er ist schon ein feger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Hattest auch eine heiße nacht mit razyl? xD
> 
> er ist schon ein feger
> 
> ...


gott joker.... du machst mir grad angst


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Hattest auch eine heiße nacht mit razyl? xD
> 
> er ist schon ein feger
> 
> ...



hmm ne sry bin hetero..


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> gott joker.... du machst mir grad angst


wieso denn bloß?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bin doch bloß ein baby  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ich bin doch bloß ein baby
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eventuell bist du das wirklich xD
Ist brille tot?


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eventuell bist du das wirklich xD
> Ist brille tot?


Brille ist doch bloß ein baby  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eventuell bist du das wirklich xD
> Ist brille tot?


ja. war aber lecker


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eventuell bist du das wirklich xD
> Ist brille tot?



nee der hat nur n privat detektiv angeheuert um mehr über dein privat lebn herauszufinden^^ (könnt auch einfach mich fragn^^)


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ja. war aber lecker


Du bist doch bloß ein baby  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Du bist doch bloß ein baby
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wtf? was hast du den mit den armen windelscheissern?


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nee der hat nur n privat detektiv angeheuert um mehr über dein privat lebn herauszufinden^^ (könnt auch einfach mich fragn^^)


Wenn du JEMALS irgendwas sagst, dann hasse ich dich mano!


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du JEMALS irgendwas sagst, dann hasse ich dich mano!


go mano! go mano!


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wuhuhuhu if you 555 then im 666!!

1.666 posts..


das wars für heute leute, gute nacht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nicht vergessen:

Wir sind doch bloß babys  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du JEMALS irgendwas sagst, dann hasse ich dich mano!



nene dont worry ich sach nix^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nene dont worry ich sach nix^^


Ich hoffe das für dich!
Sonst muss ich etwas tun was mir vllt. später leid tun wird xD


----------



## Saytan (20. Dezember 2008)

Moin


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Moin


Tach Saytan du lebst also auch noch :>


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Moin



dach kleener^^


----------



## Crackmack (20. Dezember 2008)

Huhu Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Huhu Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der kleine wow suchti is auch wider da^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> der kleine wow suchti is auch wider da^^


Besser kann man es net sagen^^


----------



## Crackmack (20. Dezember 2008)

Pff lass mich doch noch 15 lvl dan dk *.*


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Pff lass mich doch noch 15 lvl dan dk *.*


Dann nutze derzeit die Imba klasse zum lvln? GZ^^ trotzdem... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieso erreicht so ein öhem mieses Lied von Miley Cirus die 50 Millionen visits o.O


----------



## Crackmack (20. Dezember 2008)

Welche imba klasse? schami is nich imba xD


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Welche imba klasse? schami is nich imba xD


DK... obwohl ich kb mehr auf meinen habe. das ist doch dnan zu Easy und schamy is auch an manchen stellen imba.
Naja... egal...  brille traut sich wohl net mehr was zu posten oder isser schon off?


----------



## Crackmack (20. Dezember 2008)

ok n bischen imba vilit schon wen man nen 43 hunter und nen mage gleichzeitig killn kann (auf lvl 40)


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Crackmack (20. Dezember 2008)

buuuuuh


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> buuuuuh


^^ hey er hat immerhin nette musik gemacht.
Auch wenn er sich kaputtoperiert hat... schade


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ^^ hey er hat immerhin nette musik gemacht.
> Auch wenn er sich kaputtoperiert hat... schade



mir is seine musik zu ruhig...


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Mano du und deine Musik.... das ist sowas xD *kekse weiteressen tut*


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mano du und deine Musik.... das ist sowas xD *kekse weiteressen tut*



lass doch meine musik in ruhe^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich darf weder über dein privatleben noch über deine Musik herziehen, das ist unfair!^^


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich darf weder über dein privatleben noch über deine Musik herziehen, das ist unfair!^^



gleiches recht für alle^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Ja aber Brille, Dracun und du dürft das bei mir is kla-.-


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja aber Brille, Dracun und du dürft das bei mir is kla-.-



wie gesacht gleiches recht für alle^^


----------



## Crackmack (20. Dezember 2008)

höhö


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Pff ihr seid echt gemein-.- 
*aus den thread rausgeh*


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. Dezember 2008)

Ma ne frage why mach ich mit der mainhand mehr schaden als mit der deff hand wen ich der deff han ne bessere waffe is als in der mainhand? :/


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ma ne frage why mach ich mit der mainhand mehr schaden als mit der deff hand wen ich der deff han ne bessere waffe is als in der mainhand? :/


Weil die Mainhand evtl. deine stärke hand ist? Und du damit stärker zu schlägst als zb mit Links die nicht sooo trainiert ist?^^


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ma ne frage why mach ich mit der mainhand mehr schaden als mit der deff hand wen ich der deff han ne bessere waffe is als in der mainhand? :/



weil blizz das so programiert hat?^^


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. Dezember 2008)

ja kla


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Dracun hör auf damit^^ des zuuu lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hör pls auf Dracun^^ 
mom die beste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

die sind einfach zuu geil^^ ich lahc mich noch halb tot hier^^


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Was denkste welche 2 personen auch?^^


----------



## Crackmack (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dat ding is geil^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich rede auch net von dir-.-^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HAHAHAHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

So is das Haus vom Nikolaus entstanden^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

soll i mal meinen Ava mal ändern??^^ sig würd i auch ändern muss nur warten bis i wieder Photoshop bekommen ...irgendwoher^^ egal^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Ja sollst du ^^ ich lach mich weiterhin tod^^


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm gut du hast mri dem entsprechenden anstoß gegeben^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


'AGHAHAHAHA Scheiße ist das geil^^ haha


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Dezember 2008)

So ich geh off bye bye euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dracun spamm mal für mich mit? ok danke^^


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Dezember 2008)

noch jmd da?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2008)

Joar ich. Aber nur teilweise ... bisschen müde.^^


----------



## Mefisthor (21. Dezember 2008)

ich :/


lg


----------



## Templer2k (21. Dezember 2008)

bin auch noch wach noch schnell 13k ehre erfarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redis (21. Dezember 2008)

... 21. Dezember 00:47 Uhr... wieder aktiver wow spieler....
... was ich jetzt mache=? Interface richten... 
... wie lange das dauert? mehrere stunden -.-
... 

:>


----------



## Taikunsun (21. Dezember 2008)

1. Hab gerade mit Mage 75000 Ehre 
2. Lass es doch so wie es ist. Ist am Besten.
3. Ich langweile mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (21. Dezember 2008)

21. Dezember 01:21 Uhr

Laut Musik hören damit die Nachbarin flucht
Far Cry 2
Counter Strike: Source
Energiedrinks
Buffedforum
Alte Bilder ausgraben
Anderen die Ideen klauen
Blöd dreinschauen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg und Frohe binäre und geistreiche Weihnachten

Tante Edith meint: wuhhuuuu 46731ter !!! yaaay


----------



## Templer2k (21. Dezember 2008)

so hab nun meine 50k gemacht heute bin sau müde und werd nun pennen gehen nachti ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (21. Dezember 2008)

Nascht Templa


----------



## Tyalra (21. Dezember 2008)

03:28..

 schon seit mehreren Stunden auf Bücher Respawn in dalaran Warten -.-
Blöder erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nebenbei leute im Allgemein / Handelschat irgendwelche doofen fragen stellen zum Zeitvertreib


----------



## Mefisthor (21. Dezember 2008)

selbiger Tag 03:33 Uhr

antwortet sofort auf Posts im Nachtschwärmer um so viel wie möglich posten zu dürfen ohne zu doppelposten
Chatten mit leuten in der eigenen Altersgruppe
sich das Blöde gif vom Tylara angucken
Bauchschmerzen von zuviel Cola, Red Bull, Dextro Energy und von vorheriger Kellnerarbeit

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Dezember 2008)

hm noch 30 mins bis hier wieder ende gelände ist^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (21. Dezember 2008)

Schläft ihr eigentlich auch? XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Dezember 2008)

heute nicht


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Dezember 2008)

so, 6 uhr... bis morgen abend (heute penn ich durch^^)


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

Jutn Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (21. Dezember 2008)

Ihr Luschen wahahahaahahahahahahaha






































































































































































































































































N`abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

HAHA DU LUSCHE WAR SCHNELLER ALS DU!


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Dezember 2008)

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa razyl?


----------



## Crackmack (21. Dezember 2008)

Mir doch egal?


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa razyl?


was los trolli? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Crack: ne dir net, schreist erst luschen und dann xD


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> was los trolli?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nüx


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nüx


Wieso fragst du mich dann mit einen laaaaangen NAAAAAAAAA an?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso fragst du mich dann mit einen laaaaangen NAAAAAAAAA an?^^


wahrscheinlich weil ich nüchtern bin und mir langweilig is XD


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich weil ich nüchtern bin und mir langweilig is XD


Dann trink was^^
Mir ist (noch) langweilig^^


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann trink was^^
> Mir ist (noch) langweilig^^


du willst mich ja nur abfüllen. das ham se gestern schon nich hinbekommen^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du willst mich ja nur abfüllen. das ham se gestern schon nich hinbekommen^^


Ich fülle nie wen ab^^ 
Aber wenn dir langweilig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
warum bisten nur du hier trolli? Wo sinen die anderen?


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich fülle nie wen ab^^
> Aber wenn dir langweilig ist
> 
> 
> ...


bin hier weil ich n pc und internet hab^^
am zocken bin ich nich weil ich grad nich sooo bock drauf hab und weil ich eh grad was lade und ich beim zocken ja nich reconnecten kann^^
die andern sind sich wohl zu fein für uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin hier weil ich n pc und internet hab^^
> am zocken bin ich nich weil ich grad nich sooo bock drauf hab und weil ich eh grad was lade und ich beim zocken ja nich reconnecten kann^^
> die andern sind sich wohl zu fein für uns
> 
> ...


1. Ja ich auch, was fürn Zufall?
2. Ich spiele nicht da ich auch kb habe, ist mir grad zu laaangweilig
3. Schweinerei-.-


----------



## Silenzz (21. Dezember 2008)

N'AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBBBBBEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDD
DD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Dezember 2008)

ahhhh da is ja wer


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBBBBBEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDD
> DD!!!!!!!!!!!


abend, was hast du heute genommen? Und wie gehts vorran?^^


----------



## Mefisthor (21. Dezember 2008)

Nabend ihr Nachtschwärmer Junkies  !

lg


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Nachtschwärmer Junkies  !
> 
> lg


Abend, und wir sind keine Junkies, ich bin nachher wieder weg :>


----------



## Kamui Shiro (21. Dezember 2008)

Nabend ihr Nachtschwärmer Progamers!


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

Auch net wahr kamui abend^^


----------



## Silenzz (21. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> abend, was hast du heute genommen? Und wie gehts vorran?^^


Och nixe viel, bisschen LSD, bissi Speed war ganz cool, und mit rappen gehts gut voran, ich geh in Berlin aufnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich schreib grad nen Text auf Englisch xD


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

Achso na dann. Die paar sachen da.. kann net daran liegen^^
Ahh gut, braaaav. ^^


----------



## Crackmack (21. Dezember 2008)

Der thread is tot wahahahahaah WELTHESCHAFT!!!




oh dammt jetzt hab ich ihn grad wiederbelebt-.-


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Der thread is tot wahahahahaah WELTHESCHAFT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, ich schwebe immer mal rein kurz^^


----------



## Crackmack (21. Dezember 2008)

is range nah oda fernkampf? :/


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

Fernkampf


----------



## Crackmack (21. Dezember 2008)

dammt xD


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

Warum?


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum?


suchen range dd für [...]


----------



## Silenzz (21. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> suchen range dd für [...]


lol^^


----------



## Silenzz (21. Dezember 2008)

leute schreibt mal was...


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

was willsn wissen Silenzz?


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> was willsn wissen Silenzz?


ui ein elfmeter!

was über dein privatleben^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ui ein elfmeter!
> 
> was über dein privatleben^^


Halt trolli: Ich sagte: Was willstn wissen *Silenzz*


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Halt trolli: Ich sagte: Was willstn wissen *Silenzz*


möp


----------



## Silenzz (21. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Halt trolli: Ich sagte: Was willstn wissen *Silenzz*


alles, dein ganzes leben... ich will wissen wo du wohnst, wer du bist wie alt du bist einfach ALLES























Nönö ich bin kein psycho nur neugierig xD


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

*ignoriere silenzz beitrag einfach und pfeife laut*


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Dezember 2008)

du pfeife! FUNK YOU!


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du pfeife! FUNK YOU!


Wieso immer *MEIN* Privatleben? Es geht euch nichts an verdammt nochmal :/ 
Lasst doch endlich das Thema in ruhe


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso immer *MEIN* Privatleben? Es geht euch nichts an verdammt nochmal :/
> Lasst doch endlich das Thema in ruhe


ick will doch gar nix wissen^^


----------



## Silenzz (21. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso immer *MEIN* Privatleben? Es geht euch nichts an verdammt nochmal :/
> Lasst doch endlich das Thema in ruhe


nö^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> nö^^


pff, ich antworte enfach nimmer auf solche anfragen und @ Trolli: Nein nuuuuur net-.-


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> pff, ich antworte enfach nimmer auf solche anfragen und @ Trolli: Nein nuuuuur net-.-


wirklich. wissen wil ich nix. ich ärger dich nur gerne ab und zu^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wirklich. wissen wil ich nix. ich ärger dich nur gerne ab und zu^^


Pff wie nett...


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff wie nett...


ich weiß dass ick scheiße bin^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich weiß dass ick scheiße bin^^


darf ich dich dafür hassen? ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> darf ich dich dafür hassen? ^^


nein sonst ~> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein sonst ~>
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm ok.
Nun suchten anderes Thema pls^^


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm ok.
> Nun suchten anderes Thema pls^^


ich trink grad kakao <3


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich trink grad kakao <3


Kennt ihr Sigor Ros?

Das ist dolle Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich trink oder hab kaffee getrunken^^


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Dezember 2008)

1. sigur rós
2. ich mag kein post rock


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

ach stimmt hab das zeichen vergessen xD egal^^
Ich mag die Musik :>


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Dezember 2008)

is mir persönlich zu langsam


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

Es beruhigt und ist langsam, ich mag das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwie nen kontrast zu sonst immer Linkin Park 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (21. Dezember 2008)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh


----------



## Crackmack (21. Dezember 2008)

bin ma angeln giev 1000 fische archievment


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> bin ma angeln giev 1000 fische archievment


I hate angeln. Das ist langweilig ><


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> I hate angeln. Das ist langweilig ><


angeln is goil!


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> angeln is goil!


Nääää
Das ist langweilig. Genauso wie Kochen in WoW -.-


----------



## Taikunsun (21. Dezember 2008)

joa aber was willst sonst machen mit 80^^


----------



## Crackmack (21. Dezember 2008)

alle berufe auser angeln sind crap^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> alle berufe auser angeln sind crap^^



alle berufe ausser angeln sind cool so siehts aus


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> alle berufe auser angeln sind crap^^


w0rd.


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Schreibt was, ich kann noch net schlafn^^


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Dezember 2008)

was


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

So rechner neustarten^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

so re 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun können wir weiterschwärmen^^


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Dezember 2008)

wäbä


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wäbä


Sehr aufmerksam von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sehr aufmerksam von dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke danke *nachtschwärm*


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> danke danke *nachtschwärm*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur noch crack, du, mano und ich da? ist ja langweilig Trolli erzähl mal wad aus deinen wunderbaren Leben^^


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Dezember 2008)

gestern abend ne geile funk band gesehn, abgedanct und alk ausgegeben bekommen =)


----------



## Manoroth (22. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gestern abend ne geile funk band gesehn, abgedanct und alk ausgegeben bekommen =)



alk? will auch!


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gestern abend ne geile funk band gesehn, abgedanct und alk ausgegeben bekommen =)


lol genial^^ 
GZ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Dezember 2008)

zu spät mano 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> zu spät mano
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kannst ja nachschub für ihn holen :>


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kannst ja nachschub für ihn holen :>


nene teh alk is für mich^^

sooo sysprofil weitgehend fertig: http://www.sysprofile.de/id87594
damit bin dann auch gleich off


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nene teh alk is für mich^^
> 
> sooo sysprofil weitgehend fertig: http://www.sysprofile.de/id87594
> damit bin dann auch gleich off


UNd was bringt dir das nun? xD


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> UNd was bringt dir das nun? xD


ich muss bei threads wos um meine rechner geht nix mehr zu meinem rechner schreibe sondern nur noch link posten^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich muss bei threads wos um meine rechner geht nix mehr zu meinem rechner schreibe sondern nur noch link posten^^


Ahja... toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich arbeite an meinen Blog weiter *pfeif*


----------



## Manoroth (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja... toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nur pfeifen pfeifen


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nur pfeifen pfeifen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja gut dann hust ich halt weiter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Soo ich geh off wegen einen grund und der 2.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=82044 
Crack? -.- -.- -.- -.-


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

So abend leuts.


----------



## Dracun (22. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


darauf haste wohl den ganzen abend gewartet, oder? =O


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Wieso immer Ich wieso nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (22. Dezember 2008)

jup hab sogar nach extra so nem bild gesucht^^


----------



## Dracun (22. Dezember 2008)

sonst hätt eich en bild gesucht wo drauf steht hi freak^^ und net hi freaks^^ freaks is plural^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso immer Ich wieso nur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jedesmal werd ich hier aufs Korn genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist nimmer fair


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jedesmal werd ich hier aufs Korn genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sach an^^


----------



## Dracun (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jedesmal werd ich hier aufs Korn genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du Razyl i meinte alle N8schwärmer


> sonst hätt eich en bild gesucht wo drauf steht hi freak^^ und net hi freaks^^ freaks is plural^^



Also stell dich an aber net wie en mädchen^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sach an^^


Naja komm Brille du und Unschuldsengel...^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja komm Brille du und Unschuldsengel...^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> das war gemein
> ...


War auch so gedacht, du hast auch mitgemacht aber selbst nie was sagen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> War auch so gedacht, du hast auch mitgemacht aber selbst nie was sagen^^


????????
wat?
peils grad net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ????????
> wat?
> peils grad net
> 
> ...


privatleben und so, über meins mitreden wollen aber wenn deins kommt ...^^
Ich finde das net Fair. Nur weil ich einmal angefangen habe was zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> privatleben und so, über meins mitreden wollen aber wenn deins kommt ...^^
> Ich finde das net Fair. Nur weil ich einmal angefangen habe was zu posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ac das...^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ac das...^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaja jetzt schnell sich verstecken pff-.- feigling^^
Siehste Brille, nun hälste dich zurück xD haha^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jaja jetzt schnell sich verstecken pff-.- feigling^^


=O 
you made me cry... siehste: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> =O
> you made me cry... siehste:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Arme Brille, aber es entspricht der Wahrheit^^


----------



## Silenzz (22. Dezember 2008)

N'Abend


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend


Abend silenzz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Dezember 2008)

Nabend Leute!

Boah hey Mopedführerschein Theoriestunde(4 h) warn ja mal voll fürn Arsch

Wir hatten so ne richtige Hirnbremse die wirklich garnix gecheckt hat

Zum Glück muss man nur 8 Stunden haben und nicht das Buch durch

lg


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Abend mefisthor.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nabend Leute!
> 
> Boah hey Mopedführerschein Theoriestunde(4 h) warn ja mal voll fürn Arsch
> 
> ...


50er oder 125er?


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Dezember 2008)

50er 

Wollt den eigentlich schon mit 15 machen aber durch Ferialjob hat sich das so ergeben.

Naja dafür geht der jetzt schneller und schön über die Ferien und nicht in der Schulzeit

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

ich find 50er lohnt net.
dann lieber direkt führerschein, da hat man auto+ 50er.

oder den 125er


----------



## Silenzz (22. Dezember 2008)

ich will n auto^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ich will n auto^^


Brumm brumm Silenzz?^^


----------



## Dracun (22. Dezember 2008)

kann dir eins verkaufen silenzz^^

kostet auch nru en euro^^


----------



## Dracun (22. Dezember 2008)

en Hot Wheels Auto^^  ...haha schenkelklopfer^^


----------



## Silenzz (22. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> kann dir eins verkaufen silenzz^^
> 
> kostet auch nru en euro^^


Juhhu^^, jetzt nur noch "legal" nen Führerschein besorgen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Juhhu^^, jetzt nur noch "legal" nen Führerschein besorgen xD


´ja wie willst das bitte illegal machen? 
nacvh polen, da den führerschein für ne pulle machen lassen, und dann ab nach DE?


----------



## Korika (22. Dezember 2008)

Nabend ihr napel ^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> Nabend ihr napel ^^


Wer bisn du o.O


----------



## Kamui Shiro (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl sei leise sei nett zu Gästen

Hi korika..


----------



## eminäm (22. Dezember 2008)

Abend Leute^^


----------



## Silenzz (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ´ja wie willst das bitte illegal machen?
> nacvh polen, da den führerschein für ne pulle machen lassen, und dann ab nach DE?


genauso wie ich dir "legal" nen perso besorgen kann xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> genauso wie ich dir "legal" nen perso besorgen kann xD


jaja ist klar, mit deinen underground connections...
ich wette du lädst einfach ne vorlage ausm inet runter klatscht dein foto drauf, nutzt n einschweißgerät und meinst das isn perso =P


----------



## Dracun (22. Dezember 2008)

löl nein brille das is die neue Mega phette Hacker Generation^^


----------



## Dracun (22. Dezember 2008)

Gibt da nämlich so mega roxxor Persogenerator im Inet^^

wetten den benutzt er^^


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Dezember 2008)

50er lohnt schon weil ich noch nen paar Jährchen ind die Schule geh und ned weit fahren muss, da is das eher unpraktisch.

Außerdem hab ich von meinem Onkel ein Moped geschenkt bekommen

lg


----------



## Korika (22. Dezember 2008)

hmmm ups....mit falschen acc eingeloggt xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> 50er lohnt schon weil ich noch nen paar Jährchen ind die Schule geh und ned weit fahren muss, da is das eher unpraktisch.
> 
> Außerdem hab ich von meinem Onkel ein Moped geschenkt bekommen
> 
> lg


gut, wenn du schon nen mopped hast...^^

125er find ich hat trotzdem mehr style und ist auch später noch hilfreicher, aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> hmmm ups....mit falschen acc eingeloggt xD


Ich bin irgendwie verwirrt


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> hmmm ups....mit falschen acc eingeloggt xD


hmm melih? >.<


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin irgendwie verwirrt



so ........ich glaub das ist der richtige acc ..... :/

@Grüne Brille

jo dein schlimmster alptraum


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> @Grüne Brille
> 
> jo dein schlimmster alptraum


hm nö.
solang keins deiner bilder kommt ist alles ok =P


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> so ........ich glaub das ist der richtige acc ..... :/
> 
> @Grüne Brille
> 
> jo dein schlimmster alptraum


Lol abend Melih^^


----------



## Silenzz (22. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Gibt da nämlich so mega roxxor Persogenerator im Inet^^
> 
> wetten den benutzt er^^


Nö, ich machs ganz easy, ich frag den Türken von nebenan xD


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm nö.
> solang keins deiner bilder kommt ist alles ok =P



hmm....soll ich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hmm....soll ich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tu es^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hmm....soll ich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne.
dann kläfft dich eh sofort n neuer mod an *hust*


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tu es^^



bist verrückt?

@Grüne brille

was sol lden schon Maladin machen? ....


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> was sol lden schon Maladin machen? ....


überleg, was das letzte mal als warnung passiert ist...
so wie der versucht n mustermod und ***** kriecher zu sein denk ich ma, bekommst vll scho nen ban...


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> @Grüne brille
> 
> was sol lden schon Maladin machen? ....


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=82152
Schade das der Thread gelöscht wurde, wollte noch meine Meinung posten da war er aber schon zu *seufz*


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> überleg, was das letzte mal als warnung passiert ist...
> so wie der versucht n mustermod und ***** kriecher zu sein denk ich ma, bekommst vll scho nen ban...



Egal.....denn......Im the leetness!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

415 0|3


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 415 0|3



NNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN du weißt doch das ich nicht Nerdi kann (so nenn ich die sprache :/)


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

|)4|\||\| 13|2|\| 5!3


----------



## Silenzz (22. Dezember 2008)

sacht mal wovon redet ihr..?


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> |)4|\||\| 13|2|\| 5!3



Halt eifa da Gosch


@Silenzz

wie man am besten die weltherrschafft an sich reist...was den sonst? -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Halt eifa da Gosch


davon träumste wohl


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> @Silenzz
> 
> wie man am besten die weltherrschafft an sich reist...was den sonst? -.-


Da müsst ihr vorher aber an wen vorbei (nein netich^^)


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> davon träumste wohl



Ich geb dir einfach ein Giga Slave dann biste "down" ....*hust/


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich geb dir einfach ein Giga Slave dann biste "down" ....*hust/


:<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> :<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du weiß doch nichtmal was ein Giga slave ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Du weiß doch nichtmal was ein Giga slave ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Brille tut nur so als ob ers wüsste aber Melih sag mal... Wie gehts dir :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Du weiß doch nichtmal was ein Giga slave ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


soll vorkommen :> ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

wo warste egtl die ganze zeit melih... inaktiv warste net, hab dich n paar mal im wow forum gesehen,,, warste uns untreu? :<


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille tut nur so als ob ers wüsste aber Melih sag mal... Wie gehts dir :>



Schlecht.......


@Grüne brille


war ja klar .....


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Omg, irgendwie bekomm ich grad angst


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Omg, irgendwie bekomm ich grad angst


hehe icke weiss warum^^


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Omg, irgendwie bekomm ich grad angst



Warum?....


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Warum?....


poste ich ganz bestimmt hier...^^


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> poste ich ganz bestimmt hier...^^



dann geb mir halt ne pn :/


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> dann geb mir halt ne pn :/


lasss es dir von Brille erklären per PN^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> lasss es dir von Brille erklären per PN^^


wieso soll ich das machen? du postest, dass du angst hast, also erklärs selbst


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso soll ich das machen? du postest, dass du angst hast, also erklärs selbst


nein du machst das Ende^^


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Mir egal wer es erklärt hauptsache ich weiß wovon ihr redet


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> nein du machst das Ende^^


wo isn dein problem dabei oO


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wo isn dein problem dabei oO



vielleicht ist es ihm peinlich....


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wo isn dein problem dabei oO


Ich kann keine 3 sachen aufeinmal?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann keine 3 sachen aufeinmal?


aber nacheinander... tse


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Mir scheisegal wer jetzt ne pn schickt hauptsache ich weiß bescheid...


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Ihr mit euren Dummen ideen



naja ich geh mal weiter slayers anschauen :/

ps: werd hier aber weiter spamen


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

och ich spamm schon^^


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

hmmm mal ne frage.......ist eig Lina jetzt Gut oder böse?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hmmm mal ne frage.......ist eig Lina jetzt Gut oder böse?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Woher soll ich das wissen o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Woher soll ich das wissen o.O


wie??? du kannst nicht hellsehen?
schwach, sehr schwach...  *g*


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie??? du kannst nicht hellsehen?
> schwach, sehr schwach...  *g*


Ne leider net Brille, aber ich würde es gerne können^^


----------



## Silenzz (22. Dezember 2008)

RE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!einseinself


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> RE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!einseinself


WB!


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Woher soll ich das wissen o.O



OMFG du kannst nicht hellsehen? STIRB!!!!


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

WB Silenzz

Warum will niemand meine Signatur, meinen Titel, und meinen Avatar bewerten?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

darum...! o_O


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> WB Silenzz
> 
> Warum will niemand meine Signatur, meinen Titel, und meinen Avatar bewerten?



zu schlecht um e in einer skala zwischen 0 und 10 zu bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> zu schlecht um e in einer skala zwischen 0 und 10 zu bewerten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Sehr nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Melih ist immer gemein


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Melih ist immer gemein






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*hust*


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Melih ist immer gemein


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"GTFO"?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

melih, jmd der spontan nach onanieren sucht hat nix zu melden


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> melih, jmd der spontan nach onanieren sucht hat nix zu melden


ach fuck


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> melih, jmd der spontan nach onanieren sucht hat nix zu melden



Versuch nicht das thema zu wechseln du knuddels user!


@huntermoon

get the fuck out!


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> melih, jmd der spontan nach onanieren sucht hat nix zu melden


Daran erinnert sihc Brille noch in 100 Jahren...^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Versuch nicht das thema zu wechseln du knuddels user!


lol? du bellst den falschen an du spaten


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Dezember 2008)

muahaha was läuft bei mir grad???
np: Montreal - Zum Allerersten Mal "Die Schönste Sprache Der Welt"
XDDDDDDD


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> lol? du bellst den falschen an du spaten



Verdammt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Verdammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich nutze auch kein Knuddels... Kamui wars


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> @huntermoon
> 
> get the fuck out!


Ich kannte nur STFU


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch kein Knuddels... Kamui wars



omfg..........


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> omfg..........


ne war nur kurz 5 min um was auszuprobieren ob so etwas stmmt was man von der seite hört... und ja es stimmt


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

Anderes Thema. Was hört ihr den Grad so? ich für Meinen teil SABATON - 40 1


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ne war nur kurz 5 min um was auszuprobieren ob so etwas stmmt was man von der seite hört... und ja es stimmt



Also warst du doch drine!!!!!!


der teufel soll ich hohlen!!!!!


@Huntermoon

ich hör grdn ichts ...ich schau nur grad Slayers an ....


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ne war nur kurz 5 min um was auszuprobieren ob so etwas stmmt was man von der seite hört... und ja es stimmt


jaja komm, du hast dich da eingenistet ^^

btw, da es stimmte, würde es mich mal interessieren, wieso die site net vom netz genommen wird... ist ja immerhin ne deutsche domain


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Anderes Thema. Was hört ihr den Grad so? ich für Meinen teil SABATON - 40 1


np: Kurzer Prozess - Block G8 "no nation mixtape 2"


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Anderes Thema. Was hört ihr den Grad so? ich für Meinen teil SABATON - 40 1


amon amarth-> death in fire


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Also warst du doch drine!!!!!!
> 
> 
> der teufel soll ich hohlen!!!!!


Hallo? Gib dich dort mal als 13 jähriges mädchen aus, ich hatte am ende 2 anfragen von 2 angeblich 14 jährigen jungs die mich näher kennenlernten wollten.... das ist krank-.-


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> @Huntermoon
> 
> ich hör grdn ichts ...ich schau nur grad Slayers an ....



Srry wenn ich mal doof frag, aber was ist "Slayers"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hallo? Gib dich dort mal als 13 jähriges mädchen aus, ich hatte am ende 2 anfragen von 2 angeblich 14 jährigen jungs die mich näher kennenlernten wollten.... das ist krank-.-



ich sagte doch....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






@Huntermoon


Googel nach dann weiß du es....


Dota spieler müssten eig kennen :/


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hallo? Gib dich dort mal als 13 jähriges mädchen aus, ich hatte am ende 2 anfragen von 2 angeblich 14 jährigen jungs die mich näher kennenlernten wollten.... das ist krank-.-



Das erinnert mich an was: Nämlich Langeweile gehabt, bei einem Ähnlichen Chattanbitter angemeldet, einfach mal wenn angelabert, Profil angeckuckt, Namen gesehen, bei Namen genannt, der/die (weis nitmehr) war FELSENFEST davon überzeugt, nach der nennung des names, das wir uns persöhnlich kennen würden^^


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an was: Nämlich Langeweile gehabt, bei einem Ähnlichen Chattanbitter angemeldet, einfach mal wenn angelabert, Profil angeckuckt, Namen gesehen, bei Namen genannt, der/die (weis nitmehr) war FELSENFEST davon überzeugt, nach der nennung des names, das wir uns persöhnlich kennen würden^^




*hust*


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> *hust*


Ja melih kennt alle unsere tiefsten geheimnisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja melih kennt alle unsere tiefsten geheimnisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Isch halt so

Stalker ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Isch halt so
> 
> Stalker ftw
> 
> ...


ist verbuggt


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ist verbuggt



was dein gehirn ist verbuggt? oh schande :/

müssen wohl Repair.exe durchführen....vielleicht hilft es ja...


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

Oder Neu  Downloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> was dein gehirn ist verbuggt? oh schande :/
> 
> müssen wohl Repair.exe durchführen....vielleicht hilft es ja...


nö stalker ist verbuggt


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Oder Neu  Downloaden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder andes gesagt :

Dir fehlt ein elementarer Teil von den Systemvoraussetzungen für brain.exe. Bitte starte dein Leben neu und sorge für eine korrekte Installation


@Razyl

ne nicht mehr....hab brain.exe benutzt und danach ging es wieder supi


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

Och, putzen wir den Armen(oder die Arme =?) Razyl nicht so runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du damit schaffst Stalker bugfrei durchzuspielen... GZ^^


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du damit schaffst Stalker bugfrei durchzuspielen... GZ^^



Mit Stalker miente ich nicht das spiel sondern eher Stalking........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Mit Stalker miente ich nicht das spiel sondern eher Stalking........
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dumm ist nur, der dummes tut...


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Mit Stalker miente ich nicht das spiel sondern eher Stalking........
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß wollte abernur das thema wechseln


----------



## Melih (22. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich weiß wollte abernur das thema wechseln



mom das kannste haben


...ich geh kurz afk....was dickes abseilen...


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> mom das kannste haben
> 
> 
> ...ich geh kurz afk....was dickes abseilen...


öhem bitte?


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ...ich geh kurz afk....was dickes abseilen...



HF xD



Razyl schrieb:


> öhem bitte?


 Er ist der Gehilfe des Weihnachtsmanns xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

so re.....waren glaub ich 4kg oder so


----------



## Silenzz (23. Dezember 2008)

Sooo, jungs wer baut mit mir einen..?^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Sooo, jungs wer baut mit mir einen..?^^


was?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Sooo, jungs wer baut mit mir einen..?^^


dei mudda


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

@Silenzz: warum haste das in deiner Sig Eigentlich nicht verlinkt?


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dei mudda



UI trollilein wird aggresiv!


----------



## Silenzz (23. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> @Silenzz: warum haste das in deiner Sig Eigentlich nicht verlinkt?


Warum nicht?

@Trolli:
Hmmm meine Mama ist net da, deswegen frag ich hier rum xD


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> 
> @Trolli:
> Hmmm meine Mama ist net da, deswegen frag ich hier rum xD


frag dei oma


----------



## Razyl (23. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> frag dei oma


Was haste wieder getrunken Trolli?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was haste wieder getrunken Trolli?^^


nüx. leider^^


----------



## Silenzz (23. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> frag dei oma


Meine Oma hat ihren eigenen shit und macht sowas nicht mit mir :-s


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> frag dei oma



Trolli! Die Grünen Pillen Morgens und die Roten Abends! Und nicht andersrum! xD


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Meine Oma hat ihren eigenen shit und macht sowas nicht mit mir :-s


dann schick das zeuch mir und papa macht dir das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (23. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dann schick das zeuch mir und papa macht dir das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok, adresse..? Und kommt ihr mit white widdow klar..?


----------



## Razyl (23. Dezember 2008)

http://www.gwg-ev.org/cms/cms.php?fileid=381
und dazu mein toller blog:
http://razyl.wordpress.com/
^^


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

@ Sillenzz
Hab mir mal deine / eure seite angeguckt, und muss dir sagen, das der Rap NOCH schlechter ist als ichs mir vorgestellt hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tipps: Nicht so vielle "Reim dich oder ich Fress dich"-Reime, mehr Bass (o.ä.) und den "gesang" mit etwas meh gefühl(oder ohne Drogen^^)(Klingt irgentwie wie Plattgetrettene Vomation)


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> @ Sillenzz
> Hab mir mal deine / eure seite angeguckt, und muss dir sagen, das der Rap nOCH schlechter ist als ichs mir vorgestellt hab
> 
> 
> ...




das ist ein selbstgemachter rap..was erwartest du...natürlich ist es grottenschlecht....is doch normal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (23. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> @ Sillenzz
> Hab mir mal deine / eure seite angeguckt, und muss dir sagen, das der Rap NOCH schlechter ist als ichs mir vorgestellt hab
> 
> 
> ...


Das sind die ersten Texte o.O das kommt alles noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Razyl:
Ernstgemeint..?


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> @ Sillenzz
> Hab mir mal deine / eure seite angeguckt, und muss dir sagen, das der Rap NOCH schlechter ist als ichs mir vorgestellt hab
> 
> 
> ...


najo ich find der track auf myspace geht beim ersten hören ja so...


----------



## Razyl (23. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> @Razyl:
> Ernstgemeint..?


Was ernstgemeint?


----------



## Silenzz (23. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> najo ich find der track auf myspace geht beim ersten hören ja so...


danke!!!!!!!! da hat einer ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hunter, haste dir das von big joe und/oder deadric angehört..?

@Razyl, dieser Brief wegen den killerspielen.


----------



## Razyl (23. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> @Razyl, dieser Brief wegen den killerspielen.


Der stammt ja net von mir aber ja der ist zu 100% echt. Wie man an den gesamten UNterstützern schon sieht, ich werde das morgen nocheinmal kritische kommentieren, das war heute nur ein ausschnitt^^
ABer hey nach deren Angaben können wir nun mit Pistolen umgehen da wir es mit ner Maus so einen "Killerspiel" gespielt haben xD


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hunter, haste dir das von big joe und/oder deadric angehört..?



nö^^ 
Ich kenn nur Daedric->Daerisch von Daedra aus dem Spiel TES3:Morrowind



Razyl schrieb:


> ABer hey nach deren Angaben können wir nun mit Pistolen umgehen da wir es mit ner Maus so einen "Killerspiel" gespielt haben xD


Kann ich dan auch im RL Totstellen betutzen? xD


----------



## Silenzz (23. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> nö^^
> Ich kenn nur Daedric->Daerisch von Daedra aus dem Spiel TES3:Morrowind
> 
> 
> Kann ich dan auch im RL Totstellen betutzen? xD


Du hast Morrowind gezoggt..? I NEED YOUR HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Razyl (23. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Kann ich dan auch im RL Totstellen betutzen? xD


Nach angaben derer schon^^ Immerhin sind das alles US army entwickelte Spiele die die Zielgenauigkeit steigern sollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Morrowind hab ich gehasst das Spiel hatte keinen richtigen roten faden^^ Oblivion war besser aber irgendwie auch net das wahre.


----------



## Silenzz (23. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nach angaben derer schon^^ Immerhin sind das alles US army entwickelte Spiele die die Zielgenauigkeit steigern sollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stanni gibts nen roten faden, musst halt nur voll hinterher sein.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

morrowind 4tw!


----------



## Silenzz (23. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> morrowind 4tw!


jenau


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

so ich geh dann mal off

ps: ihr solltest frühr ins bett...sonst kommt noch eure mamis und dann gibt es wieder haue haue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Edit: Morrowind hab ich gehasst das Spiel hatte keinen richtigen roten faden^^ Oblivion war besser aber irgendwie auch net das wahre.


Keinen Roten FADEN??? Man ist der NEREVaR, der RETTER DER INSEL. Kein roter Faden *Kopfschüttel* xD.
Muss aber zugeben die Main-story hab ich bisher erst einmal ganz dürchgezockt...

EDIT: Wusste Garnit, das es hier soo viel Mw fans gibt, und das um die Zeit^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> so ich geh dann mal off
> 
> ps: ihr solltest frühr ins bett...sonst kommt noch eure mamis und dann gibt es wieder haue haue
> 
> ...


Die kommt net bin net zuhause^^
Bye Melih
Sagen wir es so: Du wirst erstmal ohne tollen Grund an die Luft gesetzt. Das fand ich in Oblivion besser auch wenn man dort nach den Intro auch einfach an der Luft war und "mach was du willst" Gefühl, find ichen bisschen schade aber Fallout 3 macht das bisher seeehr gut


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die kommt net bin net zuhause^^
> Bye Melih


genau darum kommt die eben doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> so ich geh dann mal off
> 
> ps: ihr solltest frühr ins bett...sonst kommt noch eure mamis und dann gibt es wieder haue haue
> 
> ...


Gute Reise


----------



## Silenzz (23. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Keinen Roten FADEN??? Man ist der NEREVaR, der RETTER DER INSEL. Kein roter Faden *Kopfschüttel* xD.
> Muss aber zugeben die Main-story hab ich bisher erst einmal ganz dürchgezockt...


Lohnt es sich eig durchzuzocken, weil ich bin grad total unmotiviert weiter zuzoggen, bin grad dabei zum hortator von den typen zu werden, und muss die typen ausm braunen buch finden.


----------



## Razyl (23. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> genau darum kommt die eben doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och trolli^^ die kommt net die schläft sicherlich schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich eig durchzuzocken, weil ich bin grad total unmotiviert weiter zuzoggen, bin grad dabei zum hortator von den typen zu werden, und muss die typen ausm braunen buch finden.



ja es lohnt sich!

SPOILER:


Spoiler



Ersatzweise kannst du auch deinen Char Hochleveln, dan Vivec Killn, dir das bei ihm gefundene Artefakt den Handschuh machen lassen, dir die zwei Waffen so hohlen und dann losziehen...



Morrowind ist für mich n bisl so wie Wc3: ich hab mir um Neun Uhr Abends vorgennomen nur so ne HalbeStunde/Stunde zu Spilen und merk dan um 3Uhr nachts, das ich mich besser hinnlegen sollte^^

EDIT: Was spielst du überhaupt? Und mit was für Mods???


----------



## Silenzz (23. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ja es lohnt sich!
> 
> SPOILER:
> 
> ...


Ohhh gott, hab gar keine Ahnung mehr, hab seit 2 monaten kein bock mehr und ich zogg ganz ohne mods, bzw ohne alles, so fand ichs cool^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ohhh gott, hab gar keine Ahnung mehr, hab seit 2 monaten kein bock mehr und ich zogg ganz ohne mods, bzw ohne alles, so fand ichs cool^^


SCHLEEECHT^^ Oblivion konnste ohne Deutschmod damals net mal spielen-.- Morrowind keine ahnung mehr xD


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil Spiel eine Bretonen Jägerin (selbst zusammengebastelt) und einen Nord Schwertkämpfer und, und, und^^
Mod benutz ich viele, aber UNBEDINGT würde ich dir Better Bodies empfehlen, HIER kannste mal nach anderen gucken...



Razyl schrieb:


> SCHLEEECHT^^ Oblivion konnste ohne Deutschmod damals net mal spielen-.- Morrowind keine ahnung mehr xD


In Morrowind is meines Wissens nach (fast)ALLES überstetzt.

Wollte mir auch mal Oblivion kaufen, doch als ich die Rezesionen darüber gellesen hab bin ich doch lieber bei Mw geblieben, weil mir Geafik nicht so wichtig ist...


----------



## Silenzz (23. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil Spiel eine Bretonen Jägerin (selbst zusammengebastelt) und einen Nord Schwertkämpfer und, und, und^^
> Mod benutz ich viele, aber UNBEDINGT würde ich dir Better Bodies empfehlen, HIER kannste mal nach anderen gucken...


wofür isn das gut..?


----------



## Silenzz (23. Dezember 2008)

egal jungs bin mal pennen gn8


----------



## Razyl (23. Dezember 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> egal jungs bin mal pennen gn8


Nacht Silenzz träum was schönes xD


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

SRRY, DOPPEL-POST xD


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

Und, Razyl, was hast du denn so zu erzählen?^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Und, Razyl, was hast du denn so zu erzählen?^^


Nicht viel^^


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht viel^^


Das ist besser als nichts^^

Spielste eigentlich Wow (oder WAR/Lotro o.ä.)?


----------



## Razyl (23. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Das ist besser als nichts^^


Tja^^ aber bevor du auhc mit [...] anfängst über meine sachen zu redn... lassen wir das ok?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja^^ aber bevor du auhc mit [...] anfängst über meine sachen zu redn... lassen wir das ok?^^


hrhr


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

los trolli, lass uns über razyl reden^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hrhr


Die personen die damit gemein sind :
Riesentrolli, Grüne Brille , Manoroth, Dracun

... Ich hasse euch...


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die personen die damit gemein sind :
> Riesentrolli, Grüne Brille , Manoroth, Dracun
> 
> ... *Ich hasse euch*...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin off cya


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

ciau


----------



## Razyl (23. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja du gehst noch grad soooo durch da du net soo direkt stellst aber die anderen^^ 
Gute nach Trolli
So nun lassen wir auhc den n8schwärmer mal schlafne :>


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich Verabschiede Mich dann auch mal.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

*in den thread furz*


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Abend leute :>


----------



## Korika (23. Dezember 2008)

nabend ihr napel


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> nabend ihr napel


Falscher Account melih^^


----------



## Korika (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Falscher Account melih^^



verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> verdammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ Tja melih 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (23. Dezember 2008)

mom


----------



## Greshnak (23. Dezember 2008)

viele seiten hat dieser thread...mir is nur langweilig mehr nich ich hock rum und langweile mich..


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

So jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche ebenfalls einen guten Abend *glatt mal ein Auge auf den Chaotenhaufen werf*


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> So jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abend Melih^^
nicht mehr lange... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Abend Melih^^
> nicht mehr lange...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hmmmm wer bist du überhaupt? kenne dich hier net


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hmmmm wer bist du überhaupt? kenne dich hier net


Bin neu hier und beobachte den Thread schon nen bissel länger


----------



## Lillyan (23. Dezember 2008)

Man sollte sich mit Zweitaccounts nicht für jemand anderen ausgeben... das führt zum Ban beider Accounts!


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Man sollte sich mit Zweitaccounts nicht für jemand anderen ausgeben... das führt zum Ban beider Accounts!


Lol, man kann hier net mal mehr scherzen wollte zwar nur seine reaktion sehen aber ok....


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Lol, man kann hier net mal mehr scherzen wollte zwar nur seine reaktion sehen aber ok....



Also wer biste jetzt ?=


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Also wer biste jetzt ?=



er is razyl


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Also wer biste jetzt ?=


Razyl


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

MOD IM THREAD11111ELF


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Razyl



tse .....


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich wünsche ebenfalls einen guten Abend *glatt mal ein Auge auf den Chaotenhaufen werf*



net nur mit augen werfen.. mitlabern^^


----------



## Lillyan (23. Dezember 2008)

Nagut... dann... wer von euch muss morgen noch Geschenke besorgen? :>


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

ich nicht.........bin kein Christ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

bin kein christ aba feiere trotzdem weihnachten^^ und ich muss nix mehr besorgn da cih eh kein geld habe und für die personsn die was bekommen hab cih was gebacken oder so^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. Dezember 2008)

Huhu sachma was soll der scheiss mit razyl?


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nagut... dann... wer von euch muss morgen noch Geschenke besorgen? :>


icke.
eigtl^^ obs was wird mal sehn^^


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Huhu sachma was soll der scheiss mit razyl?


Crack dies habe ich gestern eindeutig im ICQ erläutert, näheres werde ich dazu net sagen tut hier auhc nichts zur sache.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Crack dies habe ich gestern eindeutig im ICQ erläutert, näheres werde ich dazu net sagen tut hier auhc nichts zur sache.



/sign


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Crack dies habe ich gestern eindeutig im ICQ erläutert, näheres werde ich dazu net sagen tut hier auhc nichts zur sache.




geb mal auf dein richtigen acc o0 anstat hier deine twink acc hochzupushen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Crack dies habe ich gestern eindeutig im ICQ erläutert, näheres werde ich dazu net sagen tut hier auhc nichts zur sache.


doch!


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> geb mal auf dein richtigen acc o0 anstat hier deine twink acc hochzupushen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der is gesperrt bis 3 uhr morgens ca^^


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> geb mal auf dein richtigen acc o0 anstat hier deine twink acc hochzupushen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der ist noch bis 2:41 gesperrt


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

totehose hier... schreibt ma wat^^


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> der is gesperrt bis 3 uhr morgens ca^^




Wiso? o0


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Wiso? o0


dies habe ich gestern eindeutig im ICQ erläutert, näheres werde ich dazu net sagen tut hier auhc nichts zur sache.
Ist auch egal Melih, längere geschichte... und meine meinung ist immer noch die gleiche


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> dies habe ich gestern eindeutig im ICQ erläutert, näheres werde ich dazu net sagen tut hier auhc nichts zur sache.
> Ist auch egal Melih, längere geschichte... und meine meinung ist immer noch die gleiche



das mit den knuddels? o0


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das mit den knuddels? o0


Nein, es hatte einen anderen grund der hier NICHTS zur sache tut. Melih lass es einfach sein wie ich gesagt habe. Ich werde hierzu nichts mehr sagen.


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Nein, es hatte einen anderen grund der hier NICHTS zur sache tut. Melih lass es einfach sein wie ich gesagt habe. Ich werde hierzu nichts mehr sagen.



achso ok ....du Spaßbremse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> achso ok ....du Spaßbremse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


melih, es tut wirklich nichts zur sache. brauch auch wirklich keiner zu wissen ok?


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

joe strummer \o/

kennt den hier eigtl jmd?^^


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> joe strummer \o/
> 
> kennt den hier eigtl jmd?^^


Nicht wirklich^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tut mir leid Trolli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

Naja ich geh dann mal weiter Slayers anschauen....


ps: ich spam aber noch weiter hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

naja
ROCK THE CASBAH!!!!


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ps: ich spam aber noch weiter hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schwärmen heißt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Schwärmen heißt das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ne also das klingt mir zu pervers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ne also das klingt mir zu pervers
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Na dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hast aber lang gebraucht zu antworten ...


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hast aber lang gebraucht zu antworten ...


Hab noch was auf meinen Blog auf wordpress nachgeschaut^^


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Hab noch was auf meinen Blog auf wordpress nachgeschaut^^



jaja aber in wirklichkeit  gummibärenpornos angeschaut gell?


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> jaja aber in wirklichkeit  gummibärenpornos angeschaut gell?


Nö meinen Blog nachgeschaut. Und kommentare zugelassen zu meinen neusten beitrag :>


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Nö meinen Blog nachgeschaut. Und kommentare zugelassen zu meinen neusten beitrag :>



jaja jetzt wieder lügen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> jaja jetzt wieder lügen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, kannst ja nachschauen^^


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Nö, kannst ja nachschauen^^



ne keine lust  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ne keine lust
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol du bist echt komisch drauf Melih^^


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Lol du bist echt komisch drauf Melih^^



ich bin immer so drauf.....


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich bin immer so drauf.....


Achso na dann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Melih beobachten*


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

Halli Hallo, guck grad noch Psych...


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Achso na dann...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hmmm was machst du gerade? auser hier spamen und mich beobachten........


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hmmm was machst du gerade? auser hier spamen und mich beobachen........


PES 09 spielen^^


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> PES 09 spielen^^




ach ich mach auch grad nicht viel....nur ein paar Yaoi Hentais anschauen und die weltherrschaft an mich reisen (achtung ironie besonders beim 1)


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ach ich mach auch grad nicht viel....nur ein paar Yaoi Hentais anschauen und die weltherrschaft an mich reisen (achtung ironie besonders beim 1)


Ok, hört sich lustig an^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ach ich mach auch grad nicht viel....nur ein paar Yaoi Hentais anschauen und die weltherrschaft an mich reisen (achtung ironie besonders beim 1)



wenn schon wärns yuri oder?


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wenn schon wärns yuri oder?



Wenn schon....aber ich schaue keine hentais also ist diese überlegung eigendlich Überflüssig


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Wenn schon....aber ich schaue keine hentais also ist diese überlegung eigendlich Überflüssig



trotzdem^^


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> trotzdem^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> trotzdem^^


Mano schaut aber sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Mano schaut aber sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eher selten und wenn dann vor allem wegen den storys (jup die ham sogar ne story!)


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> eher selten und wenn dann vor allem wegen den storys (jup die ham sogar ne story!)


Genau das hätte ich nun auch gesagt^^


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> eher selten und wenn dann vor allem wegen den storys (jup die ham sogar ne story!)




du ....du......guckst Yaoi hentais an o0


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> du ....du......guckst Yaoi hentais an o0



eher selten aba sonst hentais^^ aba eben nur ab und an


----------



## Saytan (23. Dezember 2008)

moin


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> eher selten aba sonst hentais^^ aba eben nur ab und an



ok.......mom.....ich muss das verdauen....


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ok.......mom.....ich muss das verdauen....


So schwer diese Naricht?


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ok.......mom.....ich muss das verdauen....



verdauen ist immer gut^^


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> So schwer diese Naricht?



jo woher sollte ich den das wissen das er andersrum ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ok.......mom.....ich muss das verdauen....



why?^^ manche ham echt ne lustige oder spannende story^^


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> why?^^ manche ham echt ne lustige oder spannende story^^



du hättest es mir ja aber sagen können ds du andersrum bist -.-


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> jo woher sollte ich den das wissen das er andersrum ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich rede von yuri und halt "normalen" hentais... (kann man hentais überhaupt als normal bezeichnen?) und cih bin NET andersrum^^ bin 100% hetero^^


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich rede von yuri und halt "normalen" hentais... (kann man hentais überhaupt als normal bezeichnen?)




achso xD weil ich hier gerade von Yaoi hentais rede (deswegen ...)


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich rede von yuri und halt "normalen" hentais... (kann man hentais überhaupt als normal bezeichnen?) und cih bin NET andersrum^^ bin 100% hetero^^


Hentais sind nie normal^^


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Hentais sind nie normal^^



bei hentais geht es doch immer um das selbe....

Ein Schulmädchen/eine Krankenschwester/eine Lehrerin/eine Schlampe oder eine Hausfrau, die´s mal wieder nötig hat, wird mitten in ihrem alltäglichen Leben von einem Monster mit 10.000 Tentakeln überfallen und vergewaltigt. Das wars schon.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> bei hentais geht es doch immer um das selbe....
> 
> Ein Schulmädchen/eine Krankenschwester/eine Lehrerin/eine Schlampe oder eine Hausfrau, die´s mal wieder nötig hat, wird mitten in ihrem alltäglichen Leben von einem Monster mit 10.000 Tentakeln überfallen und vergewaltigt. Das wars schon.



das beschreibt die story von ca. 10% der hentais...


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das beschreibt die story von ca. 10% der hentais...


Mano kennt sich aus hrhr


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Mano kennt sich aus hrhr



wie schon ca. 4 mal erwähnt schau cih mir ab und an ma sowas an^^


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wie schon ca. 4 mal erwähnt schau cih mir ab und an ma sowas an^^


Nur wegen der Story gelle? xD


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Nur wegen der Story gelle? xD



ja isch klar xD


in wirklichkeit findet er sowas geil wenn ein monster irgendein mädchen vergewaltigt :/


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Nur wegen der Story gelle? xD



is so^^ finde des net sonderlich erotisch gezeichnete mädels.. da hats besseres in den weiten des i-nets^^


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ja isch klar xD
> 
> 
> in wirklichkeit findet er sowas geil wenn ein monster irgendein mädchen vergewaltigt :/


Wieso muss ich mir das grad bildlich vorstellen xD


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Dezember 2008)

Nabend ! Was hab isch verpasst ? Bin zu faul zum zurückblättern :O

lg


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is so^^ finde des net sonderlich erotisch gezeichnete mädels.. da hats besseres in den weiten des i-nets^^



*hust*dreckiger lügner *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Mefisthor

wir haben herrausgefunden das Mannilein ab und zu mal gerne Schwulen Anime Pornos anschaut


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> *hust*dreckiger lügner *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das böse melih glaub mir einfach net.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> *hust*dreckiger lügner *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



KEINE schwulen hentais... lesben hentais selten.. "normale" hentais auch ab und an


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Dezember 2008)

OH MY GOD Oo 

Anime nich schlimm genug aber da gibts au noch homoporns ... also unsere Gesellschaft geht unter hier ....

lg


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das böse melih glaub mir einfach net....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie könnte er auch^^


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> OH MY GOD Oo
> 
> Anime nich schlimm genug aber da gibts au noch homoporns ... also unsere Gesellschaft geht unter hier ....
> 
> lg




find ich net schlimm....da kann man sagen "da ist für alle was dabei" *hust*


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> find ich net schlimm....da kann man sagen "da ist für alle was dabei" *hust*


Ne ich mag zb keine Animes und alles was nach Anime aussieht^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> find ich net schlimm....da kann man sagen "da ist für alle was dabei" *hust*



ich mag sowas net.. aba jedem sein ding....


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Ne ich mag zb keine Animes und alles was nach Anime aussieht^^



LÜGNER!


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> LÜGNER!


nein keine Lüge :>


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Dezember 2008)

Das Thema is mir zu homo ^^ 

<<Themawechsel>>

Jemand ne Ahnung warum die Schüler im Pöser werden ? ^^ Ne Lehrerin an meiner Schule hat so so ne These die garnicht so dumm ist :O

lg


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> nein keine Lüge :>



Er ist vielleicht Traumatiesiert weil er bestimmt zu viel Sailer moon angeschaut hat als er klein war.....


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Jemand ne Ahnung warum die Schüler im Pöser werden ? ^^
> 
> lg


http://razyl.wordpress.com/2008/12/22/koln...computergewalt/
Samt den Link dort erklärt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Melih: öhm nein? Ich [hasse] Animes!


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> nein keine Lüge :>



DOCH! Kimi ga Nozomu Eien haste gut gefunden!


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> DOCH! Kimi ga Nozomu Eien haste gut gefunden!


Mano du sollst nicht Lügnen!


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> DOCH! Kimi ga Nozomu Eien haste gut gefunden!




die einzigsten animes die er gut findet ist Loveless udn andere solche animes


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> die einzigsten animes die er gut findet ist Loveless udn andere solche animes


Nein, Ich mag keine Animes. Das ist net mein Stil.


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> http://razyl.wordpress.com/2008/12/22/koln...computergewalt/



Aprop. Razyl, wo iost der den eigentlich heute?


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Nein, Ich mag keine Animes. Das ist net mein Stil.


Kimi ga Nozomu Eien haste dir kommplett angesehn udn hast gesacht das dus jut gefunden hast!


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Aprop. Razyl, wo iost der den eigentlich heute?


HAhaha 
der ist hier. Irgendwo hm.
Nein mein eigentl. Acc. hat noch ne Forumssperre für ~3h


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Dezember 2008)

Was haste denn angestellt ^^

lg


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Was haste denn angestellt ^^
> 
> lg


Gehört hier nicht ins Forum, obwohl sich meine Meinung nicht geändert hat.


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Was haste denn angestellt ^^
> 
> lg



der hat Schwulen Mangas im forum gespostet *hust*


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> HAhaha
> der ist hier. Irgendwo hm.
> Nein mein eigentl. Acc. hat noch ne Forumssperre für ~3h



Schlimmling xD




Melih schrieb:


> der hat Schwulen Mangas im forum gespostet *hust*



echt?  o.O


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> echt?  o.O


nein !


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> nein !



Lügner!!!! xD


ne spass^^


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

Da bin ich ja froh^^


----------



## Melih (23. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja froh^^



aber mal im ernst....


ich hab wegen sowas fast einen permabann bekommen o0


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja froh^^


Sowas mach ich net, hat andere gründe.


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

ich wäre ja sehr begierig darauf, das zu erfahren...


----------



## eminäm (23. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ich wäre ja sehr begierig darauf, das zu erfahren...


Ne lass mal außer du hast ICQ oder jemand anders erklärt es dir per PN ich tu es net.


----------



## Saytan (23. Dezember 2008)

Ihr mit euren animes und schwulen prons und hentais nud tierpornos,leichen pornos und hast du nicht gesehen ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann mir schon denken was es ist.(Nix perverses)

Naja Themaändern, öhm naja was die Lehrerin meinte warum die Schüler so Pöse sind ist weil damals als die Schulpflicht eingeführt wurde, zuwenig Lehrer da waren, jetzt ham se einfach Soldaten genommen, und wegen ihrer Disziplin is das so. Heutzutage ham wa ja nur noch sehr wenige Soldaten(zb. mein KV ^^) als Lehrer und die Disziplin is damit auch runter. 
Aber uns geben se die Schuld :O

lg


----------



## Tabuno (24. Dezember 2008)

fröhliche weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> fröhliche weihnachten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


YEAHH HEILIGABEND!!!!!!!!!! FROHES FEST^^


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Dezember 2008)

Märrý Chrîstmääss


----------



## Saytan (24. Dezember 2008)

fuu ich feier kein weihnachten :<  nur ingame!


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

Was geht bei euch grad so? Guten Abend erstmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Ne lass mal außer du hast ICQ oder jemand anders erklärt es dir per PN ich tu es net.


Hab ICQ, willste nummer?^^



Saytan schrieb:


> fuu ich feier kein weihnachten :<  nur ingame!


Dan fröhliches Winterhauchfest ;P


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

hmmm


Weihnachten......genau der gleiche scheis wie im letzten jahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Hab ICQ, willste nummer?^^


Von mir aus^^


----------



## Saytan (24. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Dan fröhliches Winterhauchfest ;P


Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^
Im rl feiern wir was anderes hahaha ^^


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Hab ICQ, willste nummer?^^



Wenn du ne hübsche Frau wärst würde ich jetzt glattweg "ja" sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (24. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> fuu ich feier kein weihnachten :<  nur ingame!


nerd


----------



## Saytan (24. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht ist sies ja^^


----------



## Saytan (24. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nerd


Ich mein ich feier nur ingame i-was weihnacht ähnliches !


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weinaschten!

Hey hattet ihr au schon die Idee eine Art "Tagschwärmer" Thread aufzumachen ? xD Posten nur zwischen 9 und 18 Uhr erlaubt

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Dezember 2008)

hab se dir per pn geschickt...


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist sies ja^^



Wer weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Frohe Weinaschten!
> 
> Hey hattet ihr au schon die Idee eine Art "Tagschwärmer" Thread aufzumachen ? xD Posten nur zwischen 9 und 18 Uhr erlaubt
> 
> lg


Vergiss die Idee direkt wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Frohe Weinaschten!
> 
> Hey hattet ihr au schon die Idee eine Art "Tagschwärmer" Thread aufzumachen ? xD Posten nur zwischen 9 und 18 Uhr erlaubt
> 
> lg


wurde 50 mal geschlossen


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Dezember 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Wenn du ne hübsche Frau wärst würde ich jetzt glattweg "ja" sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bin ich aber nit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Frohe Weinaschten!
> 
> Hey hattet ihr au schon die Idee eine Art "Tagschwärmer" Thread aufzumachen ? xD Posten nur zwischen 9 und 18 Uhr erlaubt
> 
> lg



Die Idee hatten schon so einige *g* Nur aufbleiben tut das Ding nicht lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Mods sind der Meinung, dass dieser Thread für ausschließliches offtopic-gespame ausreicht, weil ihnen sonst alles ein wenig aus den Rudern laufen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Vergiss die Idee direkt wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also werden wir doch ausspioniert


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Vergiss die Idee direkt wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau die Reaktion dacht ich mir xD 3ter Post ist Mod der sagt ne lass lieber ^^

Hasse schon Recht das Artet in einem Kiddy-Thread aus

lg


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Also werden wir doch ausspioniert


Tja so siehts aus^^


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> bin ich aber nit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. Dezember 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sondern ne schweinefarm


----------



## Lillyan (24. Dezember 2008)

Muss ich in einem öffentlichen Thread spionieren? Ich denke nicht...


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Sondern ne schweinefarm



Wer im Schlachthaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Schweinen werfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Muss ich in einem öffentlichen Thread spionieren? Ich denke nicht...



Mach du nur! Will gar nicht wissen, womit manch andere ihr Geld verdienen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. Dezember 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Wer im Schlachthaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Schweinen werfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und wer mir schweine frisst,sollte auf das Menü aufpassen!


----------



## Lillyan (24. Dezember 2008)

Geld verdienen? Schöner Witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. Dezember 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Mach du nur! Will gar nicht wissen, womit manch andere ihr Geld verdienen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja mit schwienezüchten und so


----------



## Saytan (24. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Geld verdienen? Schöner Witz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab gelacht^^


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Und wer mir schweine frisst,sollte auf das Menü aufpassen!



Ich esse gerne Schwein! Yeehaa!! Vegetarier! Attackiert mich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube nicht das die Mods geld verdienen mit ihrer arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. Dezember 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Ich esse gerne Schwein! Yeehaa!! Vegetarier! Attackiert mich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich esse kein schwein aber Rind!


----------



## Tabuno (24. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das die Mods geld verdienen mit ihrer arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und warum wurde dann sofort der merry x-mas thread geclosed^^


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Geld verdienen? Schöner Witz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab heute morgen einen Clown zusammen mit Peter Lustig gefrühstückt- quasi der Komiker vor dem Herrn!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und warum wurde dann sofort der merry x-mas thread geclosed^^


Weil es sicherlich schon welche dazu gab, aber ich versteh eh grad die welt nimmer^^


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das die Mods geld verdienen mit ihrer arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schlaues Kerlchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (24. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Weil es sicherlich schon welche dazu gab, aber ich versteh eh grad die welt nimmer^^


jo klar aber es war instant ich wollte darauf antworten und zack war er zu das macht mir angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo klar aber es war instant ich wollte darauf antworten und zack war er zu das macht mir angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


TJaa da war wer schnell dabei ^-^


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Tschüssilein ihr Aushilfspausenclowns...........ich geh pennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo klar aber es war instant ich wollte darauf antworten und zack war er zu das macht mir angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie sind überall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Tschüssilein ihr Aushilfspausenclowns...........ich geh pennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nacht Melih


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Tschüssilein ihr Aushilfspausenclowns...........ich geh pennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tschö mit ö! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. Dezember 2008)

guten abend


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Dezember 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Ich esse gerne Schwein!



Kannibale ! xD

lg


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> guten abend


Abend white 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Kannibale ! xD
> 
> lg



Sagte ich Menschen?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (24. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> guten abend


guten morgen


----------



## Saytan (24. Dezember 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Sagte ich Menschen?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Is doch das selbe!!!HAHAHAHHAHAHAh llololololololol rofl XDDDDDD olololololoolol


nicht lustig


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nicht lustig



Erfasst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Is doch das selbe!!!HAHAHAHHAHAHAh llololololololol rofl XDDDDDD olololololoolol
> 
> 
> nicht lustig


Was hastn du genommen o.O?


----------



## White-Frost (24. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> guten morgen


Ansichtssache des Betrachters?

Achja Frohes Fest jetz schon mal^^


----------



## Saytan (24. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Was hastn du genommen o.O?


zu wenig schlaf und langeweile


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> zu wenig schlaf und langeweile



Kann ich vollkommen nachvollziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. Dezember 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Kann ich vollkommen nachvollziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber volle kanne


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> zu wenig schlaf und langeweile


Ich warte nur noch bis 2.42 dann müsste ja meine Sperre auslaufen :>


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

Eigentlich auch jemand so ekelhaft erkältet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. Dezember 2008)

bin ma offline muss mrogne aufstehrn und zu kumpel für MSA arbeiten tschüssi


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Dezember 2008)

Bei den HOCHWICHTIGEN themen, die hier besprochen werden, wär da ein chatt nicht besser?


----------



## Lillyan (24. Dezember 2008)

Kommt ins quakenet... #buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Eigentlich auch jemand so ekelhaft erkältet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur noch verdammten husten^^


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

Ach ja: War ja jetzt nen halbes Jahr nicht aktiv...Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die "Pingu-Gang" überhaupt noch lebt?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Dezember 2008)

Keine Ahnung


----------



## Lillyan (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube es ist mal kurz aufgeflammt als bekannt wurde, dass es mit wotlk Pinguine als Pets gibt... seitdem habe ich aber nicht mehr von ihnen gehört :>


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung



Hmmm...456 Beiträge und noch keinen Kontakt mit der Pingu-Gang insbesondere in diesem Thread...Dann gibts die anscheinend gar nicht mehr wirklich...Als ich noch aktiv war, waren die sogut wie überall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: war ja selbst Mitglied (siehe Avatar + Comment)


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Hmmm...456 Beiträge und noch keinen Kontakt mit der Pingu-Gang insbesondere in diesem Thread...Dann gibts die anscheinend gar nicht mehr wirklich...Als ich noch aktiv war, waren die sogut wie überall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also als ich hier angefangen habe zu posten waren die auch nimmer da und das ist shcon nen weilchen her


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Also als ich hier angefangen habe zu posten waren die auch nimmer da und das ist shcon nen weilchen her



Dann änder ich das mal...mach mich ja sonst nur umsonst zum Affen und keiner weiß was überhaupt gemeint ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Dann änder ich das mal...mach mich ja sonst nur umsonst zum Affen und keiner weiß was überhaupt gemeint ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Noch biste nen Pinguin, wenn daraus nen Affe wird.. GZ^^


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Noch biste nen Pinguin, wenn daraus nen Affe wird.. GZ^^



Woher wusstest du das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Woher wusstest du das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hellseher und so


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Dezember 2008)

Was macht ihr eigentlch grad so, auser hier rumzuspammen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Hellseher und so



Ich ahne es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Boah-kaum ist man bei seinen Eltern zu Besuch, hat man keinen Kasten Bier mehr neben sich stehen -.- Kein Wunder, dass ich nicht gesund werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlch grad so, auser hier rumzuspammen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Minimal hören, surfen & gut aussehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlch grad so, auser hier rumzuspammen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


im ICQ spammem hmmm
@ Über mir : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tjaa^^


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (24. Dezember 2008)

ey eminäm du lebst ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wann kommt dein neues Album raus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

So! Ich bin gerettet! Bier von meinem Dad "ausgeliehn" ^^


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> ey eminäm du lebst ja noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nächtes Jahr (und ja es soll wirklich ein neues von ihn kommen, von imba Rapper Eminem^^)


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

Wo bleiben jetzt eigenlich die Ladies?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (24. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Nächtes Jahr (und ja es soll wirklich ein neues von ihn kommen, von imba Rapper Eminem^^)




Ja das weiss ich auch ich glaub es heisst Relaps oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> Ja das weiss ich auch ich glaub es heisst Relaps oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na mal sehn, was das wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Na mal sehn, was das wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hoffentlich gut, mag den als einzigen Rapper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gut, mag den als einzigen Rapper
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja...aber viele Nachhineinreleases von "älteren" Künstlern sind die ganze letzte Zeit gefloppt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Naja...aber viele Nachhineinreleases von "älteren" Künstlern sind die ganze letzte Zeit gefloppt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht Britney SPears


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Nicht Britney SPears






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ding verkauft sich ja richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also nicht alle^^


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Das ding verkauft sich ja richtig gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum auch immer ^^ Mal wieder ein Abbild des momentanen Gesellschaftsniveaus...


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Warum auch immer ^^ Mal wieder ein Abbild des momentanen Gesellschaftsniveaus...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tjaaaa^^


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (24. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gut, mag den als einzigen Rapper
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich mag in auch sehr ich finde er ist bisschen so wie ich^^ 


ich sagt ich immer das was ich denke *vielleicht  bekomme ich darum immer Probleme in der schule  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> tjaaaa^^



PR ist alles...Ich rasier mir auch ne Glatze und fahr auf Koks mitm Benz gegen Parkplatzbegrenzungssteine! Vielleicht hilft das meinem momentanen Bekanntheitsgrad zusätzlich noch ein bisschen mehr auf die Beine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Dezember 2008)

naja es ist eins, ich leg mich dan mal hin...
Gn8


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> PR ist alles...Ich rasier mir auch ne Glatze und fahr auf Koks mitm Benz gegen Parkplatzbegrenzungssteine! Vielleicht hilft das meinem momentanen Bekanntheitsgrad zusätzlich noch ein bisschen mehr auf die Beine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das will ich sehen xD


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

eminäm schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen xD



Dacht ich mir schon fast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Dacht ich mir schon fast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du schon so einen vorschlag machst^^


----------



## Hérault (24. Dezember 2008)

So richtig viel ist ja hier heute nicht los?! Wie soll ich mich denn da mit meinen geistigen Ergüssen entfalten?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eminäm (24. Dezember 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> So richtig viel ist ja hier heute nicht los?! Wie soll ich mich denn da mit meinen geistigen Ergüssen entfalten??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tjaa keine ahnung. Frag ich mich auch immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Soo da der Account wieder geht, verabschiede ich mich mal mit den aus den Nachtschwärmer baba euch :>


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend auch an Heiligabend bin ich hier^^ Naja nur 1h dann verschwinde ich.
Aber obwohl ich glaube das hier nichts los sein wird .. warum auchimmer^^


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Nabend ihr Schwärmer


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber obwohl ich glaube das hier nichts los sein wird .. warum auchimmer^^


zumindest meli dürfte hier den ganzen abend sein.. dr feiert ja net


----------



## Dracun (24. Dezember 2008)

whhooouza^^


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> zumindest meli dürfte hier den ganzen abend sein.. dr feiert ja net



stimmt genau ;D


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich zieh mir seit 5h nur noch weihnachtslieder ohne erdenklichen grund hmmm-.-


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich zieh mir seit 5h nur noch weihnachtslieder ohne erdenklichen grund hmmm-.-



Du armer....ich empfehle dir ein Psychater


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Du armer....ich empfehle dir ein Psychater


ob der da noch helfen kann... ^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Du armer....ich empfehle dir ein Psychater


nee, das geht schon^^


----------



## Dracun (24. Dezember 2008)

bei mir wird es morgen und übermorgen hektisch & stressig^^
morgen kommt Schwiegermutter & Schwiegervater mit meinen Schwägerinnen 
und 
übermorgen kommt meine Mutter mit ihrem Lebensgefährten^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> bei mir wird es morgen und übermorgen hektisch & stressig^^
> morgen kommt Schwiegermutter & Schwiegervater mit meinen Schwägerinnen
> und
> übermorgen kommt meine Mutter mit ihrem Lebensgefährten^^


Ich bemitleide dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nene Dracun schafft des^^


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> nee, das geht schon^^



Glaub ich nicht...aber er wird dir (meiner vermutung nach) auch nicht mehr helfen können


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht...aber er wird dir (meiner vermutung nach) auch nicht mehr helfen können


Nee, ich bin ganz ok im Kopf.
Morgne ist das wieder vorbei^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nee, ich bin ganz ok im Kopf.
> Morgne ist das wieder vorbei^^


sowas setzt sich ein leben lang in deinem kopf fest...


----------



## Dracun (24. Dezember 2008)

ach wird schon du avatarloser^^


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nee, ich bin ganz ok im Kopf.
> Morgne ist das wieder vorbei^^



jaja jetzt wieder lügen!


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sowas setzt sich ein leben lang in deinem kopf fest...


Nönö, ist jedes jahr irgendwie wird das zur Tradition...
@ Dracun: Ich mach auhc keinen Ava mehr.


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Dracun: Ich mach auhc keinen Ava mehr.



hmmm könnte das was mit deiner Schreibsperre zu tun haben? (irg weiß oich jetzt wiso du sie bekommen ..)


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hmmm könnte das was mit deiner Schreibsperre zu tun haben? (irg weiß oich jetzt wiso du sie bekommen ..)


Ich will dieses verdammte thema hier nicht haben ok? 
Ich mache einfach keinen neuen Ava mehr


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich will dieses verdammte thema hier nicht haben ok?
> Ich mache einfach keinen neuen Ava mehr



ok danke das du mich aufgeklärt hast


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ok danke das du mich aufgeklärt hast


jojo np^-^


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> jojo np^-^


^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: ich schick dir mal ne pm


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich werde auch dort nichts sagen, das Thema ist gegessen und damit aus.


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich werde auch dort nichts sagen, das Thema ist gegessen und damit aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hilft dir nicht weiter. Melih akzeptiere es einfach. 
So und nun nen bringt mal nen ordentlices Thema vor xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hilft dir nicht weiter. Melih akzeptiere es einfach.
> So und nun nen bringt mal nen ordentlices Thema vor xD


warum sterilisiert man giftspritzen?


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hilft dir nicht weiter. Melih akzeptiere es einfach.
> So und nun nen bringt mal nen ordentlices Thema vor xD



hmmm irgendwie ist Ouran High School Host Club ein ziemliches gay anime...........


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum sterilisiert man giftspritzen?


Keine ahnung o.O


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum sterilisiert man giftspritzen?



Na damit die Giftspritze sauber ist und das gift die leute umbringt und nicht ne andere krankheit


----------



## Dracun (24. Dezember 2008)

damit das opfer sich net noch en wundbrand holt^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Na damit die Giftspritze sauber ist und das gift die leute umbringt und nicht ne andere krankheit


und was bringt das? ds gift tötet die leute schneller als jede krankheit, und sterben tun sie so oder so


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> und was bringt das? ds gift tötet die leute schneller als jede krankheit, und sterben tun sie so oder so



Damit man sagen kann "HA!!!!! mein gift hat ihn getötet und nicht ne eine 0815 krankheit oder Virus!!!!"


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Damit man sagen kann "HA!!!!! mein gift hat ihn getötet und nicht ne eine 0815 krankheit oder Virus!!!!"


Pff tod isser trotzdem


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff tod isser trotzdem




ja und?

würdeste dich nicht besser fühlen wenn du jemanden getötetest hast als irgendso ein spaßten Virus? ....


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ja und?
> 
> würdeste dich nicht besser fühlen wenn du jemanden getötetest hast als irgendso ein spaßten Virus? ....


Keine ahnung ^-^


----------



## Tabuno (24. Dezember 2008)

bonjour neues cybershot handy bekommen pew pew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Dezember 2008)

Naja wie soller auch, hats ja noch nie gemacht .. du hast ja anscheinend erfahrung darin xD

lg


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Naja wie soller auch, hats ja noch nie gemacht .. du hast ja anscheinend erfahrung darin xD
> 
> lg



.......pscht sei leise sonst muss ich es bei dir auch machen......


----------



## Dracun (24. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bonjour neues cybershot handy bekommen pew pew
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tachchen^^

auch mit nem handy beglückt worden^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Naja wie soller auch, hats ja noch nie gemacht .. du hast ja anscheinend erfahrung darin xD
> 
> lg


Dieser Satz ist sowas von verdammt zweideutig^^


----------



## Tabuno (24. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> tachchen^^
> 
> auch mit nem handy beglückt worden^^
> 
> ...


jo ich hab ein sony ericsson  c905 bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Satz ist sowas von verdammt zweideutig^^



Wie du wieder nur an das eine Denkst....


----------



## Dracun (24. Dezember 2008)

dat geniale is die tasten rund um den auswahlcursor is touchscreen^^

GEIL^^

Samsung SGH_E900


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Wie du wieder nur an das eine Denkst....


Hey, ich bin net Mano^^


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hey, ich bin net Mano^^



Mano? ich hätt gedacht du wärst Homo *hust*


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Mano? ich hätt gedacht du wärst Homo *hust*


Neee o_O


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Neee o_O



War nurn Scherz.............aber dafür bestimmt BI *hust*


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> War nurn Scherz.............aber dafür bestimmt BI *hust*


emh nö o_O


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> emh nö o_O



Jaja jetzt wieder lügen....hab dich gestern erwischt wie du Ouran High School Host Club angeschaut hast!!!!


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Jaja jetzt wieder lügen....hab dich gestern erwischt wie du Ouran High School Host Club angeschaut hast!!!!


Ich schaue keine Animes.


----------



## Crackmack (24. Dezember 2008)

Bannt razyl wieder der spammt zuviel o.O


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich schaue keine Animes.


Aber in wirklichkeit schaust du abends gerne Shounen ai animes an *hust*


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bannt razyl wieder der spammt zuviel o.O


Ich spamme net o_O 
@ Melih: nein


----------



## Crackmack (24. Dezember 2008)

neeet?


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> neeet?


Nö, ich schreibe nur jeden abend im Nachtschwärmer mit anderen Leuten mehr auch net.


----------



## Crackmack (24. Dezember 2008)

für was gibts icq?


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich schreibe nur jeden abend im Nachtschwärmer mit anderen Leuten mehr auch net.



Und Shounen-ai animes anschauen :/


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> für was gibts icq?


Da schreib cih mich nur mit Mano o.O
Melih hab ich da net. und warum bist du dann hier-.-


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da schreib cih mich nur mit Mano o.O
> Melih hab ich da net. und warum bist du dann hier-.-




Vielleicht schaut er ja Hentais an und will sich neben dem *hust* hier im forum spamen


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaut er ja Hentais an und will sich neben dem *hust* hier im forum spamen


^^ er ist also "beschäftigt"?^^


----------



## Lillyan (24. Dezember 2008)

Habt ihr eigentlich kein anderes Thema als Hentais und Pornos und sexuelle Vorlieben? Gibt es für solche Themen nicht passendere Foren? Fragen über Fragen...

((darf gern aus Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl verstanden werden))


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ^^ er ist also "beschäftigt"?^^



jo


@mod

Hey Solange wir keine Schmutzigen bilder uND videos zeigen ist es doch ok....


----------



## Lillyan (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe auch einen Namen...


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einen Namen...



Ich weiß ABER ich wusste gerade nicht wie man dich schreibt deswegen hab ich einfach nur @mod geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Dezember 2008)

Copy & Paste ? 

Melih du warst einfach nur unhöflich oder faul, steh dazu !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Manoroth (24. Dezember 2008)

da schreibt man ein mal das man ab udn an n hentai schaut und schon ham se das gefühl man macht nix andres mehr... ihr solltet euch schähmen...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (24. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> da schreibt man ein mal das man ab udn an n hentai schaut und schon ham se das gefühl man macht nix andres mehr... ihr solltet euch schähmen...



bist du einer von denen?: http://z0r.de/?id=415


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Copy & Paste ?
> 
> Melih du warst einfach nur unhöflich oder faul, steh dazu !!
> 
> ...



Faul im ehrlich zu sein....

@Ren-Alekz

ich glaub ja


----------



## Manoroth (24. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> bist du einer von denen?: http://z0r.de/?id=415



nein definitiv net... finde die mädls da net sonderlich erotisch.. aba ich glaube das thema lassn wa besser sonst wird Lillyan noch böse^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

@ Lillyan: Ich diskuttiere mit und habe dieses Thema nicht angeschnitten also net immer so verallgemeinern^^


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nein definitiv net... finde die mädls da net sonderlich erotisch.. aba ich glaube das thema lassn wa besser sonst wird Lillyan noch böse^^



Hey Mano.....an deiner Stelle würde ich  nicht so eiskalt lügen ....


----------



## Manoroth (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Hey Mano.....an deiner Stelle würde ich  nicht so eiskalt lügen ....



ich lüge net... und wie gesacht lassn wa das thema


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich lüge net... und wie gesacht lassn wa das thema



ok.....hmm haste mal Ouran High School Host Club angeschaut?


----------



## Manoroth (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ok.....hmm haste mal Ouran High School Host Club angeschaut?



ne kenn cih net aba bin atm an mai-hime dran


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne kenn cih net aba bin atm an mai-hime dran



Mai-hime? hab ich auch angeschaut


ich geb dir nur ein tipp.......am ende der Serie wird es Ziemlich Lesbisch *hust*


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich geb dir nur ein tipp.......am ende der Serie wird es Ziemlich Lesbisch *hust*


Hat er sich als einziges gemerkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat er sich als einziges gemerkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kenn noch alles von der serie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Boah ich hab Bundesliga entzug^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Mai-hime? hab ich auch angeschaut
> 
> 
> ich geb dir nur ein tipp.......am ende der Serie wird es Ziemlich Lesbisch *hust*



ich weiss das du das angeschaut hast.. schau das nur weil du das so toll gefunden hast^^ und bisher ists net schlecht


----------



## Fendrin (24. Dezember 2008)

Hm, ich wollt schon immermal nen sinnfreien Post machen XD

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Manoroth (24. Dezember 2008)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hm, ich wollt schon immermal nen sinnfreien Post machen XD
> 
> m.f.g.
> Fen



für sowas biste hier genau richtig


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hm, ich wollt schon immermal nen sinnfreien Post machen XD
> 
> m.f.g.
> Fen


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, und das an Heiligabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

btw

Razyl

Ich glaub du bist so ein typ


http://z0r.de/?id=431 !!!


----------



## Hirsi325 (24. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem Noxiel meinen Thread geschlossen hat Post ich meine Geschichte hier rein XD



> Eine gelbe Perle fliegt an einem Kornspitz vorbei. Weil er sich so schnell drehte bekam der Kornspitz Kopfschmerzen. Diese Kopfschmerzen waren Angenehm, denn wenn er sich aufhörte zu drehen würde er sterben. Deswegen drehte er sich immer  weiter. Die Kopfschmerzen des Kornspitzes waren so stark das er nach 0.0000000000000000001 Sekunden starb. Tja Pech dachte sich die Perle die weiterflog. Wenig später fand die Perle einen fliegenden Laptop der Atombomben strickte. Die Atombomben waren so konzipiert, dass eine adäquate Testversuchsperson sie nicht stricken könne. Um sie stricken zu können musste man den Satz „Das tangiert mich peripher“ verstehen. Da das natürlich keine Sau verstand mussten die adäquaten Testversuchspersonen zu Kornspitzen werden die sich dauernd im Kreis bewegen. „Die räumliche Ausdehnung des subterranen Agrarproduks verhält sich reziprok proportional zur spirituellen Kapazität des Produzenten.“ -  Das mussten die Atombombenstrickenden Laptops auch verstehen sonst wäre es ja total sinnlos, genau so wie Bäume zu verchromen um zu sagen das man in der Zukunft lebe.


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> btw
> 
> Razyl
> 
> ...


Nicht wirklich Melih, nicht wirklich...


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich Melih, nicht wirklich...



schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tut mir leid Melih^^


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Melih^^



naja egal...ich such weiter


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> naja egal...ich such weiter


Mach das mach das^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. Dezember 2008)

razyl? hauste keinen ava mehr rein?


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> razyl? hauste keinen ava mehr rein?


Nö da kommt auch erstmal keiner mehr hin.


----------



## Manoroth (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö da kommt auch erstmal keiner mehr hin.



machste des aus protest?^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> machste des aus protest?^^


Nö, finde nur keinen geeigneten und den einen darf ich nutzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Rayzl ich hätt ne gute idee als Avater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Rayzl ich hätt ne gute idee als Avater
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nen Mercedes-Stern?


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Nen Mercedes-Stern?



Nein was viel viel viel besseres


----------



## Rhokan (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Nein was viel viel viel besseres



Ha pff...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Nein was viel viel viel besseres


wasn?


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> wasn?



mom ich schick dir gleich per pm ne gute auswahl an Avatare


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> mom ich schick dir gleich per pm ne gute auswahl an Avatare


Wieso bekomm ich angstgefühle?


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso bekomm ich angstgefühle?




Es werden KEINE hentais keine GAY und BRUTALEN und keine SEXUELLE ANREGENDE bilder sein verstanden? ....


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Es werden KEINE hentais keine GAY und BRUTALEN und keine SEXUELLE ANREGENDE bilder sein verstanden? ....


OK ein wenig beruhigend^^


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> OK ein wenig beruhigend^^



so jetzt dauerts.....muss erstmal jetzt alle abloaden ....


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> so jetzt dauerts.....muss erstmal jetzt alle abloaden ....


Hmm ich werde eh alle ablehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sagt mir mein Bauch gerade irgendwie^^


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

So ...jetzt endlich....musste jedes Ava einzeln ablouden -.-


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> So ...jetzt endlich....musste jedes Ava einzeln ablouden -.-


Die passen alle net zu mir o_O


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die passen alle net zu mir o_O



Fuck YOU einfach!!!

ich hab 3 stunden damit vebracht die zu suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Fuck YOU einfach!!!
> 
> ich hab 3 stunden damit vebracht die zu suchen
> 
> ...


Sind aber net meine sache, hätte man vorher wissen müssen ich glaub ich hau meinen Obama wieder rein^^
Da isser wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. Dezember 2008)

<3 obama <3


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> <3 obama <3


Danke danke ^-^


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Danke danke ^-^


DER PASST NICHT ZU DIR!!!! ....


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> DER PASST NICHT ZU DIR!!!! ....


Doch passt zu meinen Interessen. Politik etc. und der Ava ist sogar noch lustig angehaucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und er passt zu den Titel noch darunter, ha ich bin gut^^


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch passt zu meinen Interessen. Politik etc. und der Ava ist sogar noch lustig angehaucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



-.-


Also ich finde zu dir passt eher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> 
> Also ich finde zu dir passt eher
> ...


wieso sollte der zu mir passen o_O das bild schreckt mich eher ab


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> wieso sollte der zu mir passen o_O das bild schreckt mich eher ab



Also ich finde es lustig....


wie wäre es mit





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Also ich finde es lustig....
> 
> 
> wie wäre es mit
> ...


Das hatten Animestil^^


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

und wie steht es mit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




????


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Spricht mich auch net an, sowas will ich i-wie nich innen Avatar haben, mein Obama passt da das reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trotzdem danke Melih


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Fu ey -.-


ich hab mir bei den avas so mühe gegebn und dann verschmäst du die? ....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Fu ey -.-
> 
> 
> ich hab mir bei den avas so mühe gegebn und dann verschmäst du die? ....
> ...


Ja wie gesagt Danke, aber sie sprechen mich net wirklich an, mag ich einfach net, trotzdem danke für die Mühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt Danke, aber sie sprechen mich net wirklich an, mag ich einfach net, trotzdem danke für die Mühe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




.....


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> .....


Och melih sei doch net gleich eingeschnappt ^-^


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och melih sei doch net gleich eingeschnappt ^-^



.....ne das nicht........................................................................mei
ne......................................innere..................................w
elt.........................is...................................................
....gerade............
zusammen......................................................gebrochen.........
........................


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> .....ne das nicht........................................................................mei
> ne......................................innere..................................
> w
> elt.........................is..................................................
> ...


Ach du ärmster...
Die nummer zieht bei mir net


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach du ärmster...
> Die nummer zieht bei mir net



..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................welche
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................nummer?
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................
..................


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Die mit der "wääh wegen dir ist meine Welt zerbrochen" nummer...


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die mit der "wääh wegen dir ist meine Welt zerbrochen" nummer...



ok schade funktioniert nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ok schade funktioniert nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, maximal bei Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne, maximal bei Frauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok mom *lach*


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ok mom *lach*


hmmmmmmm?


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> hmmmmmmm?



warn scherz....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> warn scherz.......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kapier ich net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kapier ich net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bist auchn idiot -.-^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> du bist auchn idiot -.-^^


Danke für das absolut nette Kompliment  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Danke für das absolut nette Kompliment
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ach np
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ezähl ich meiner Mama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ezähl ich meiner Mama
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klar kannst machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> klar kannst machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne dich meld ich net Melih, dafür biste manchmal zu komisch drauf^^


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ne dich meld ich net Melih, dafür biste manchmal zu komisch drauf^^



nur wei ldu den witz nicht verstehst -.-^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> nur wei ldu den witz nicht verstehst -.-^^


Ne auch so^^


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne auch so^^



....


----------



## Maladin (25. Dezember 2008)

C...c...c...c...c...combobreaker

Frohes Fest euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Naja ich geh dann mal offline.....scheint ja niemand mehr zu antworten nachdem ich meine pünktchen gemacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Naja ich geh dann mal offline.....scheint ja niemand mehr zu antworten nachdem ich meine pünktchen gemacht habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


....


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Naja ich geh dann mal offline.....scheint ja niemand mehr zu antworten nachdem ich meine pünktchen gemacht habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin doch noch da, wusste nur net was ich drauf antworten solle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ABend @ Tabuno^^


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich lös ihn ma ab..

was geht ?

biste schon bei den eltern von deiner freundin ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

öhem da bin ich seit letzten Freitag o_O
naja egal ich bin off baba


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Dezember 2008)

och jetzt da ich lust hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8

lg


----------



## Martok (25. Dezember 2008)

frohes fest allen!


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Dezember 2008)

jo frohes Fest :O 

Was habtn ihr überhaupt so bekommen ^^

lg


----------



## Worry (25. Dezember 2008)

Titten! Gnaaaaaaa!


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Guten abend mal wieder :>


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> Nabend


*pfeif* Falscher Account?^^


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> *pfeif* Falscher Account?^^



Mir doch egal


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> Mir doch egal


ok^-^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih ysiapar *fingerzeig* zweitaccounts sind doch verboten


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Melih ysiapar *fingerzeig* zweitaccounts sind doch verboten



1.heißt es Isyapar
2.Mir doch egal


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Melih ysiapar *fingerzeig* zweitaccounts sind doch verboten


Sind sie net soweit ich weiß. Lediglich wenn du damit Flamethreads o. sonstiges aufmachst


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. Dezember 2008)

So einen Namen muss man sich nicht merken nenn dich schmidt!

und es ist nicht egal.

stehlen ist verboten und ich tus trotzdem oder so?


----------



## Tabuno (25. Dezember 2008)

wessen zweiten acc ist es?


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> stehlen ist verboten und ich tus trotzdem oder so?



Ach das hättt ich jetzt nicht erwartet das du sowas machst (bestimmt waren es Yaoi hentai Mangas)


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wessen zweiten acc ist es?


Melih´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Melih´s
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aso der animefutzi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aso der animefutzi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wollte ich auch erst schreiben aber ich wollte ihn net verletzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Ja und?? dann bin ich halts Anime futzi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das wollte ich auch erst schreiben aber ich wollte ihn net verletzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


guck er fasst es wenigstens gut auf hehe


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> guck er fasst es wenigstens gut auf hehe


Ok, dann isser also einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

besser als Razyl er tut so als ob er keine Animes mag aber schaut selber abernd gerne Yaoi Animes an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> besser als Razyl er tut so als ob er keine Animes mag aber schaut selber abernd gerne Yaoi Animes an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, nicht wirklich. Ich schau eh kaum Fernseh oder sonstiges, Musik ist mein Fernsehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, nicht wirklich. Ich schau eh kaum Fernseh oder sonstiges, Musik ist mein Fernsehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer redet hier von Fernsehen? du gehst für Deine Yaoi Animes doch auf irgendwelche Yaoi hentai seiten


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> Wer redet hier von Fernsehen? du gehst für Deine Yaoi Animes doch auf irgendwelche Yaoi hentai seiten





> Fernsehen oder sonstiges


 dazu zählen auch filme(chen) im internet


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> dazu zählen auch filme(chen) im internet



wir reden auch nichtvon Filmchen sondenr von Pornochen


----------



## Tabuno (25. Dezember 2008)

hab früher immer pokemon und yugioh und digmon und schon schrott gesehen das hat geroxx0rt


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hab früher immer pokemon und yugioh und digmon und schon schrott gesehen das hat geroxx0rt


Ich wurde davon verschont *YEEEES*
@ Melih: Mit Film(chen) wollte ich das ausdrücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich bleibe trotzdem bei Musik


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hab früher immer pokemon und yugioh und digmon und schon schrott gesehen das hat geroxx0rt



ich hab früher immer Saber rider und Golden boy angeschaut....


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> ich hab früher immer Saber rider und Golden boy angeschaut....


Ich lach einfach mal^^ HAHA


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich lach einfach mal^^ HAHA



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (25. Dezember 2008)

was isn das^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wollte nur was posten mehr auch net^-^


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> was isn das^^



Wikipedia ist dein freund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saber_Rider_u...ie_Starsheriffs

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Boy_(Anime)


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> Wikipedia ist dein freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Erklärs ohne Wiki :>


----------



## Tabuno (25. Dezember 2008)

bahh die texte kann man sich ja gar nicht durchlesen überall yang ching chung bla^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bahh die texte kann man sich ja gar nicht durchlesen überall yang ching chung bla^^


Sowas nennt sich dann ANime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erklärs ohne Wiki :>



Saber Rider:

Es spielt in einer weit entfernten zukunft wo die menschen schon über sonnesysteme Reisen können weil die Erde nicht mehr "brauchbar" ist. Aber die Randplaneten der Menschen werden von Menschenähnlichen Wesen angegriffen (ihr ziel ist die Univserumsherrschaft) und deswegen hat der Oberste typ der die Verteidung Überwacht die Star Scherrifs ins leben gerufen die ,die Planeten Überwachen und beschützen sollen

Goldenboy: 

es geht um so ein jungen der von einem ort zu einem anderen ort jobbt und in jeder folge geht er er wo anders arbeiten und macht immer andere sachen .......meisten trifft er dann auf Erotisch anziehende Frauen (in jede folge eine.....)  aber die lehnen ihn aber am anfang immer ab aber er gelingt es sie für sich zu begeistern aber er es kommt zu keiner beziehung weil er dann immer weiter "reist"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

OmG watn mist^^ zum glück hab ich mich davorimmer beschützt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Musik > Anime  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> OmG watn mist^^ zum glück hab ich mich davorimmer beschützt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich war auch ziemlich jung noch als ic hsowas angeschaut habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (25. Dezember 2008)

wow sogar ohne komische anime fachbegriffe erklärt, respekt!


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> Ich war auch ziemlich jung noch als ic hsowas angeschaut habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie alt warste? 5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie alt warste? 5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



glaub 10 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> glaub 10 oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok, ein bissel verständlich wenn du da auch sowarst wie jetzt^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Dezember 2008)

*postrate push*


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ok, ein bissel verständlich wenn du da auch sowarst wie jetzt^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja der beste Anime Charakter ist eh immernoch Lina Inverse


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> *postrate push*


*ren-Alekz anstechen* wasn das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> *ren-Alekz anstechen* wasn das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



post-rate-push


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> post-rate-push


Achso na dann...
@ Melih: ok, jetzt ist alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (25. Dezember 2008)

es bringt nix den post counter zu pushen... oder fühlste dich dann toller^^


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso na dann...
> @ Melih: ok, jetzt ist alles klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:/


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> :/


^^ Armes Melih da :>


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ^^ Armes Melih da :>



jaja ok du Yaoi liebhaber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> es bringt nix den post counter zu pushen... oder fühlste dich dann toller^^




dann kann ich als "veteran" in anderen threads rumposten und die, die weniger haben als ich stechen mir dann weniger in meine meinung ein, weil sie glauben ich hätte ahnung... *muhahaha*


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> jaja ok du Yaoi liebhaber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok bist net mehr arm^^ 
Ich schau so einen mist net -.- wie oft noch?
@ Übermir: Träum weiter...


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok bist net mehr arm^^
> Ich schau so einen mist net -.- wie oft noch?
> @ Übermir: Träum weiter...



KLAR SCHAUST DU SOWAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!v!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!v!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Sagmal gehts noch melih o_O


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagmal gehts noch melih o_O



Nein wiso?


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> Nein wiso?


Egal egal....


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Egal egal....


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du tust zuviel deine Augen rollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Das hilft gegen Augenverfettung


btw: davom kann man aber kein Augenkrampf kriegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Dezember 2008)

hab gestern was interessantes beobachtet: also da flogen 2 ubote durch ne wüste, der eine hat plötzlich nen platten bekommen..tja dann hab ich die spiegeleier aufm boden gegessen


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> Das hilft gegen Augenverfettung
> 
> 
> btw: davom kann man aber kein Augenkrampf kriegen
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 biste dir da gaaaaaanz sicher?^^


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hab gestern was interessantes beobachtet: also da flogen 2 ubote durch ne wüste, der eine hat plötzlich nen platten bekommen..tja dann hab ich die spiegeleier aufm boden gegessen



hmmm ich empfehle dir


FINGER WEG VOM GRÜNEN!!!


@Razyl

ja ich bin mir ganz sicher!


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Dezember 2008)

Nabend Leude !

Und was geht so ?

lg


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nabend Leude !
> 
> Und was geht so ?
> 
> lg


Da ist ja auch noch was lebendes^^
Abend


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Und was geht so ?



die frage ist einfach: alles was beine hat!


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nabend Leude !
> 
> Und was geht so ?
> 
> lg



omg ein ausenstehender!!! töten wir ihn!!!


@Ren-ALekz

Auser Tische und stühle *lach* *tränen wegwisch* das warn schenkelklopfer wert* klopf klopf*


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Dezember 2008)

Jo, sowas kommt in Foren vor wenn man etwas schreibt, dass mna nebenbei auch noch lebendig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> @Ren-ALekz
> 
> Auser Tische und stühle *lach* *tränen wegwisch* das warn schenkelklopfer wert* klopf klopf*


Öhem noch biste ganz ok da oben oder?^^


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem noch biste ganz ok da oben oder?^^



Das war ironisch gemeint du Holzkopf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> Das war ironisch gemeint du Holzkopf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß, wollte trotzdem mal nachfragen Animefreak^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Dezember 2008)

ist ja nicht so, dass ich witzig sein möchte..ehr einfach nur unnötig

und ich steh auch auf animes..nur ist mir das zu "peinlich"


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Dezember 2008)

Um was gehts denn heute ? wieder diese Anime gay porns oder ausnahmsweiße ein anderes Thema ? ^^

lg


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich weiß, wollte trotzdem mal nachfragen Animefreak^^



Das wieß ich du Dreikäsehoch das weiß ich


@vorposter

ne immernoch das selbe.....


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Dezember 2008)

ok genug gepusht, meine "yaois" sind feddich geloadet... bis denne, baba


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ok genug gepusht, meine "yaois" sind feddich geloadet... bis denne, baba



Gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Dezember 2008)

Boah was ist denn das schonwieder Oo Yaois, klingt wie so nen Yoghurt.

lg


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Siehste ich bin das gar net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Boah was ist denn das schonwieder Oo Yaois, klingt wie so nen Yoghurt.
> 
> lg




Yaoi = schwulen anime p0rn


@Razyl

klar ..........ihr beide :/


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Dezember 2008)

War ja klar -.-

Naja ich bin dann wieder Guitar Hero zoggn


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> @Razyl
> 
> klar ..........ihr beide :/


pfff
-.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> pfff
> -.-
> 
> 
> ...





....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Siehste niemand will mit dir reden Melih^^


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Siehste niemand will mit dir reden Melih^^



jaja nur wei ldu nicht antwortest :/


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> jaja nur wei ldu nicht antwortest :/


gibt ja kein ordentliches Thema..


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> gibt ja kein ordentliches Thema..



ich hätt ein thema.... :/


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer?^^


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> wer?^^



du ;/


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> du ;/


Glaub ich eher wenig, sehe keine Grund o_O


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> wer?^^



/random


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glaub ich eher wenig, sehe keine Grund o_O



ich schon


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> /random


Lol geil^^


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> /random



war ja klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih hat ja seit einiger Zeit nichts mehr gepostet =)


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Melih hat ja seit einiger Zeit nichts mehr gepostet =)



*hust* *hust* *hust*


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Melih hat ja seit einiger Zeit nichts mehr gepostet =)


Vielleicht ist er ganz in der Nähe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Melih hat ja seit einiger Zeit nichts mehr gepostet =)



glaubst du :/


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> glaubst du :/


Woist nur Korika hin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Woist nur Korika hin...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 na hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> na hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso posten Melih und Korika nicht mal gleichzeitig^^


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso posten Melih und Korika nicht mal gleichzeitig^^



Vielleicht ist ja Melih afk


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja Melih afk



ne ich bin hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja Melih afk


Ja klaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja klaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja klaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

hmmm wiso ist es auf einmal so ruhig? ....l


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> hmmm wiso ist es auf einmal so ruhig? ....l



ka^.^


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ka^.^



hmmm mir ist langweilig.......fällt dir ein Thema ein?


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> hmmm mir ist langweilig.......fällt dir ein Thema ein?



das einzige thema das mir einfällt is gerade slayers....


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das einzige thema das mir einfällt is gerade slayers....



hey wie weit biste da? ich bin gleich mit staffel 4 fertig :/


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Korika schrieb:


> hey wie weit biste da? ich bin gleich mit staffel 4 fertig :/



ich bin erst vor kurzem fertig geworden....



hmm glaubst du das Lina Inverse böse ist?


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich bin erst vor kurzem fertig geworden....
> 
> 
> 
> hmm glaubst du das Lina Inverse böse ist?



klar das kann man bei diesen Video doch gut erkennen


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2008)

kronas meldet sich zum spamen dienst... oder was das hier ist
bin noch 20 min on und wollt noch bissl posts farmen langeweile vertreiben


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Dezember 2008)

Nanu, böse Doppelaccounts? :>


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nanu, böse Doppelaccounts? :>



ne stimmt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (verdammt erwischt....)


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nanu, böse Doppelaccounts? :>


ne stimmt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (verdammt erwischt....)


----------



## Rhokan (25. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2008)

ich würd zwar jetzt gerne auch 'ne stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (verdammt erwischt....)' schreiben wenn nicht von doppelaccounts die rede wäre und nicht schon zu 90% 2 weitere posts erschienen sind wärend ich dies tippe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: nur 1 neuer post^^


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




DU hats nicht mitzureden du stiller zuschauer ;D


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




DU hats nicht mitzureden du stiller zuschauer ;D


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2008)

2 gold drauf das korika jetzt auch 'ne stimmt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (verdammt erwischt....) ' schreiben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: verdammt hat was anderes geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit2: doch net... ach was kein plan
edit3: melih das hast du reineditiert!


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> 2 gold drauf das korika jetzt auch 'ne stimmt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> 2 gold drauf das korika jetzt auch 'ne stimmt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ^^





Korika schrieb:


> ^^


ich glaub ihr pm't euch grad zu was ihr schreibt


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich glaub ihr pm't euch grad zu was ihr schreibt



ne nicht wirklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2008)

wohl


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich glaub ihr pm't euch grad zu was ihr schreibt



ne nicht wirklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2008)

hahaaaa war zwischen den posts!


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> hahaaaa war zwischen den posts!



http://www.ontheturningaway.com/images/nocare.jpg


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> hahaaaa war zwischen den posts!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> http://www.ontheturningaway.com/images/nocare.jpg


lustig, wenn ichs nicht schon kennen würde^^


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> lustig, wenn ichs nicht schon kennen würde^^



naja schade


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> lustig, wenn ichs nicht schon kennen würde^^



naja schade


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Carcha bann mal Melih 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Carcha bann mal Melih
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Carcha bann mal Melih
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> NNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dann nerv net doppelt^^


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Carcha bann mal Melih
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaa ein werk des teufels dieses doppelposting mit verschiedenen accounts


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

kk ich hör auf....


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> kk ich hör auf....


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ihr verflixten......ich werdfe euch eigenhändig erw....ääähhhhhhhh...gar nichts machen....


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ihr verflixten......ich werdfe euch eigenhändig erw....ääähhhhhhhh...gar nichts machen....


erw... was?^^


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ihr verflixten *bastarde*ich werdfe euch eigenhändig erw*ürgen*ääähhhhhhhh...gar nichts machen....


gut zu wissen


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

ich hab gerade GTA 4 durchgezoggt...


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ich hab gerade GTA 4 durchgezoggt...


Gratz o_O


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> gut zu wissen



bartarde wollte ich nicht sagen!!


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ich hab gerade GTA 4 durchgezoggt...


dieser post hat mein ganzes leben verändert!


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> bartarde wollte ich nicht sagen!!


Neeein was dann?^^


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...201&st=3000

……………………._„„„--~""""¯""~-,
.………………„-~"¯;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.…………„-~";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.…….„~";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.…,-";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.../;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.…\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.…..\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.…….\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\,
.………\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"-,………………¸~"")
.………..\,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"-,……….,-~";;;;;/
.……….…\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\…..,~";;;;;;;,-'.…_,-~"¯¯"~-,
.……….…..\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;",-";;;;;;__„-~"¯¯:::,-~~-,_::::"-„
.……….……\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;„~";;;;„~"¯::::::::::::::"::::::::::::::::::\
.……….…….\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-~"__„„„-"::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,
.……….……..\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-~"-~"::,-':::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,
.……….………\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;„~"::__„-~":::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,
.……….……….\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;_„-~":::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::_„„-~,~~~~--,
.………_„„„----~~\.……;;;;;,„-~"¯¸„„--~-,:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::_,-~":'\'-,:\:\|::\|\:\
...,-~"¯;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"-;_„„-~"::::::,-'::::_:::::::::\:\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,~':\'-,::',"-\::'':"::::::::\|/
..."-,_;;;;;;;_¸„„--~~""_,-'"~----"::/,~"¯"-:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,~"::\'-,:\;;'-';;;;;;;;;;;,-'::\:/
.…….¯¯¯.………,-':::::::::::::::\'-\~"¯_/:::/::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-',::\'-,::";;;;;;;;;;;;,-':\:'-,::\
.……….…………|::::::::::::::::::\¸:'~'::::,-'::,':::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-':\'-,:\'-,';;';;;;;;;;;;;;;,-':\:::'\-,|''
.……….………...|::,-~"::::::::::::/"~-~"::,-'::::::::::::::::::::::::_,-~':\'-,|:"'";;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-'¯::'-,:',\|
.……….………../::/::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::_,„-~"¯\:\'-,|;''-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-'--,::\-:\:\|
.……….………/::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-';;'-';;;;',/;\/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-.,|:::\-,\|..\|
.……….……./:::::::\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-~'''("-.,\::\::''
.……….…...,':::::::,'::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-'/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,--'::::::/"~'
.……….…..,':::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,„-~":;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-'::::::::,'::::/
.……….…./:::::::::::::::::::::„-|--~~""¯¯¯::',:::::,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,'::::::_,-'
.………...,'::::::::::::",:,-~"¯:::::::"-,::::::::::::/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,'::::::::::,'
.………../::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,:::::::\::¯¯¯"""~-,~,_/:::::,':::/
.……..,-"::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,_:::\: : : : : : |: : \::::::::/:/
.…..,-":::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::",:::::::::::::"-':::\: : : : : : : :\::::::\ LOOK AT THIS THREAD !!1 LAWL
...,-"::::::::::::::::::::::\:::::::::::::::",::::::::::::::::::\: : : : : :\: : :::::;;\
.-":::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,::::::::::::::",:::::::::::::::/|\ ,: : : : : : : |::::,'/|:::
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,::::::::::::::"-,_::::::::::\|:/|,: : : : : : ::'-,/|::
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,|_::::::::::::::"~-,_:::"-,/|/\:::::::::::\:::\"-/|:
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,_::::::::::::',"-,:::"_|/\\: : : : \::\":/|\|
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,_:::::\:::\:::"~/_\: : : '-,\::"::,'\
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,_:'-,::\:::::::"-,||\,-, : '-,\::-'-„
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-,'"-:"~,:::::"/_/:-/\--';;\:::/|\-,
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::/...'-,::::::"~„::::"-,/_:/\:/|/|/|_/
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::……"-,::::::::"~-:::::""~~~"¯::
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::………"-,_::::::::::::::::::::::::::/
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\………….."~--„___„„-~~"
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\...............
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::O::::::::::::::::::::::\..............
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> dieser post hat mein ganzes leben verändert!



ich weiß nicht was ich jetzt machen soll, hatte das Spiel gestern gekauft und dachte es hält etwas länger :x


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2008)

geiles bild^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was ich jetzt machen soll, hatte das Spiel gestern gekauft und dachte es hält etwas länger :x


Nicht zuviel spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

guckt lieber in den thread anstatt hier rumzu"albern"


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Dezember 2008)

Öhm wenn du das schon Kurz findest, ich konnte Crysis in paar stundn durchzoggen, viel zu wenig content -.-

lg


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was ich jetzt machen soll, hatte das Spiel gestern gekauft und dachte es hält etwas länger :x


gibt doch bestimmt nen mehrspielermodus
machs wie der hier und zock dann mehrspieler


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ich hab gerade GTA 4 durchgezoggt...




und wie ist es? 45 euro wert oder "spielenswert" aber nicht genug um dafür 45 euro zu berappen und papa internet um ein freegame ganz lieb bitten?


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> und wie ist es? 45 euro wert oder "spielenswert" aber nicht genug um dafür 45 euro zu berappen und papa internet um ein freegame ganz lieb bitten?


Für mich ist es spielenswert. Ganz Klar das Spiel des Jahres. Und die 39 euro hab ich gern dafür gezahlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Dezember 2008)

http://www.der-schweinische-bote.de/in/lob...t/freunde-ebay/


ich glaube das wär was für leute die 2 accs benutzen und dann mit sich selbst im nachtschwärmer thread reden


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Für mich ist es spielenswert. Ganz Klar das Spiel des Jahres. Und die 39 euro hab ich gern dafür gezahlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



berufstätig oder schüler?

naja egal ich glaub ich bin mal lieb und kauf es


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> berufstätig oder schüler?
> 
> naja egal ich glaub ich bin mal lieb und kauf es


und wenn du böse wärst würdest du es stehlen?^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> berufstätig oder schüler?
> 
> naja egal ich glaub ich bin mal lieb und kauf es


Schüler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solange du nen "vernünftigen" rechner hast geht das Spiel auch zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ist schon genial, und macht auch spaß, besonders die Zwischensequenzen anzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

klickt mal auf 


http://www.smouch.net/lol/


drauf


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> klickt mal auf
> 
> 
> http://www.smouch.net/lol/
> ...


Wie armselig...


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie armselig...



wiso?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> klickt mal auf
> 
> 
> http://www.smouch.net/lol/
> ...


merken wo der x knopf ist, die dialogfelder mit return taste weghauen und fertig
hasse solche links


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wiso?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil es sowas von ...unlustig ist....


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil es sowas von ...unlustig ist....



naja trotzdem :/^^


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> und wie ist es? 45 euro wert oder "spielenswert" aber nicht genug um dafür 45 euro zu berappen und papa internet um ein freegame ganz lieb bitten?



nunja, viele Leute haben Probleme mit dem Spiel (es zum laufen zu bringen). Ich hatte keine Probleme und das Spiel ist nicht einmal abgestürzt, leider gibts zZ kein AA/AF zum einstellen und daher flackert es hier und da, aber ich konnte das verkraften.

Zum Spiel selbst: Was soll man sagen? GTA halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Story ist fantastisch erzählt, die Charaktere sind großartig herausgearbeitet, manchmal aber auch dezent parodiert und überspitzt (Ich sag nur Brucie - wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Die Missionen sind eigentlich auch sehr unterschiedlich. Ein Drogennest ausnehmen, verfolgen,verfolgt werden, mit der besten Freundin einer Auftraggeberin ausgehen usw.

Als Fazit kann ich eigentlich sagen, dass GTA 4 von der Story und den Möglichkeiten her das Geld wert ist, jedoch muss man schauen ob das Spiel überhaupt läuft (bei ATI-Graka-Nutzern ein schwieriges Thema)


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil es sowas von ...unlustig ist....


der erste punkt ist nicht unterstrichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1,7k posts!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> der erste punkt ist nicht unterstrichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das war beabsichtigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> klickt mal auf
> 
> 
> http://www.smouch.net/lol/
> ...



nettes lied, lass ich dann im hintergrund laufen wenn ich meine yaois gugen geh

zu GTA4....mit ner core2duoE6600 gf8800gtx un 2gb ram sollts gehen denk ich...wenns auf ner xbox360 läuft dann müssts eigentlich auf meinem pc erst recht laufen.."eigentlich"


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> nettes lied, lass ich dann im hintergrund laufen wenn ich meine yaois gugen geh
> 
> zu GTA4....mit ner core2duoE6600 gf8800gtx un 2gb ram sollts gehen denk ich...wenns auf ner xbox360 läuft dann müssts eigentlich auf meinem pc erst recht laufen.."eigentlich"


jop mit den sollt es laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber vergleiche niemals ne X-Box 360 mit nen PC bei GTA IV^^
Weil die PC version bei einigen starke Performance Probleme hat und daher erstma nicht mit der Hardware einer 360 vergleichbar ist


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> nettes lied, lass ich dann im hintergrund laufen wenn ich meine yaois gugen geh
> 
> zu GTA4....mit ner core2duoE6600 gf8800gtx un 2gb ram sollts gehen denk ich...wenns auf ner xbox360 läuft dann müssts eigentlich auf meinem pc erst recht laufen.."eigentlich"



gleiches System mit 2gb mehr hab ich *g* Und es läuft ohne Macken. Jedoch darfst du nicht erwarten unter "hohen" Details zu spielen, da diese wohl zZ für die zukümpftigte Highendrechnergeneration gedacht sein soll. Aber unter "mittel" sieht es trozdem nett aus, nur gibt leider kein AA/AF


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Dezember 2008)

ja die tatsache dass mein pc in die mittelklasse gerutscht ist, kann ich langsam ehh nicht mehr verleugnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AA und AF...funktioniert es auch nicht wenn ichs durch meinen treiber einstelle?


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Hmm irgendwie hab ich grad beim Fahren und schießen verdammte schwarze Rechteckige Texturfehler im Bild-.- Bei GTA IV hmmm-.-


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ja die tatsache dass mein pc in die mittelklasse gerutscht ist, kann ich langsam ehh nicht mehr verleugnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also, als ich die Foren durchgeguckt hatte, hatte es noch niemand geschafft (ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Aber fals jmd nen Weg findet: PM an mich bitte *g*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Dezember 2008)

hatte auch schwarze vierecke beim bioshock intro...ist bestimmt so ne verschwörung!


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

oder Grafikkarte kurz vor Kernschmelze? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich hab grad noch was gefunden zum wieder zocken: Max Payne 2 in der ungeschnittenen englischen Fassung ab 15 jahren (ist die dt. überhaupt geschnitten?)


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hatte auch schwarze vierecke beim bioshock intro...ist bestimmt so ne verschwörung!


Also ich hats bis gestern net, hmm komisch


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also ich hats bis gestern net, hmm komisch



check mal die temperatur deiner graka...


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

hat jmd von euch schon Portal: Prelude gespielt?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> hat jmd von euch schon Portal: Prelude gespielt?



nein, ich weis nur dass es höllen schwer sein muss..ich interessiere mich aber schon seit längerem fürs game, hatte nur leider noch nicht die gelegenheit es zu zocken..

sag mal...wenn du eben GTA4 erst durchgespielt hast innerhalb von einem tag..dann haste doch sicherlich nur gradewegs die hauptstory durchgezockt und redest schon über andere games...welch eine verschwendung...


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

hmm ich muss mir mal wieder Everest laden oder nun Rechner neustarten aber ich Glaube everest geht schneller^^


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

nö Prelude hatte ich schon vorher durch, hätte ein wenig knackiger sein können *g*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> nö Prelude hatte ich schon vorher durch, hätte ein wenig knackiger sein können *g*



angebba :O

ne aber eben wolltst noch max payne 2 schon wieder rausgraben kurz nachm durchzoggn von GTA4 <.<


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> angebba :O
> 
> ne aber eben wolltst noch max payne 2 schon wieder rausgraben kurz nachm durchzoggn von GTA4 <.<



jop, mir ist langweilig :x

Aber das kommt sicher davon, dass ich normalerweise so viel zu tun hab


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> jop, mir ist langweilig :x



wem denn nicht der hier postet ;D

aber versuch doch mal alle punkte bei windows live für GTA4 zu bekommen...da haste bissel was zutun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..ich glaube gerade die GTA teile gehören zu den spielen, die nicht nur wegen der hauptstory spielenswert sind


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wem denn nicht der hier postet ;D
> 
> aber versuch doch mal alle punkte bei windows live für GTA4 zu bekommen...da haste bissel was zutun
> 
> ...



diese Achievmentsch***? naja, ich fand das schon bei WoW, WAR, HL² (inkl. Episoden) und Fallout 3 für den popo, mich motiviert sowas nicht =/


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Nö temperatur ist bei 49 grad laut Everest. kann es das shcon nichtmal sein^^


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö temperatur ist bei 49 grad laut Everest. kann es das shcon nichtmal sein^^



nett, ich krieg meine 8800GTX nicht unter 60°C =(


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> nett, ich krieg meine 8800GTX nicht unter 60°C =(


Tjo, hmm obwohl ich sogar den Beta Treiber draufhabe, naja kauf mir eh bald ne neue Graka  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö temperatur ist bei 49 grad laut Everest. kann es das shcon nichtmal sein^^



49° ist absolut in ordnung

vllt sogar zu kühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> 49° ist absolut in ordnung
> 
> vllt sogar zu kühl
> 
> ...


Wenn ich WoW oder GTA IV spiele geht die schon höher bis zu 65 grad^^


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> 49° ist absolut in ordnung
> 
> vllt sogar zu kühl
> 
> ...



mein aales Audo kommt aach erst bei genuch modortemperadur in gang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

hah Melih ist wohl schlafen gegangen xD


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> hah Melih ist wohl schlafen gegangen xD



ich hab ihn das hier geschickt:   http://z0r.de/?id=1488		und hab gesagt, dat der mir bescheid sagen soll wenn die verloren hat


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Dezember 2008)

düm düm düm düm düm düm düm!!!


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich hab ihn das hier geschickt:   http://z0r.de/?id=1488		und hab gesagt, dat der mir bescheid sagen soll wenn die verloren hat


Lol, ok wenn er darauf reinfällt...
Uha ein Trolli^^


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

das Mario bros. theme ist besser *g* Obwohl das Tetris-theme natürlich legendär ist =)


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> das Mario bros. theme ist besser *g* Obwohl das Tetris-theme natürlich legendär ist =)


:> ich mochte tetris nie^^


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> :> ich mochte tetris nie^^


ich war immer zu schlecht bei tetris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> :> ich mochte tetris nie^^



naja, irgendwie wirds nach ner Zeit erst herausfordernd, wenn man gleich mit lvl 10 beginnt :x


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich war immer zu schlecht bei tetris
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Armes trolli, hier taschentuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

danke liebst0r razyl =)


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> danke liebst0r razyl =)


Immer doch Immer doch^^


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

gestern kam nix ordentliches aber heute haben sie die sehenswerten Filme im Fernsehn sprichwörtlich gestapelt...

Gladiator, Ice Age 2, Children of Men, Password: Swordfish, Leon - der Profi u.v.m. ...


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> gestern kam nix ordentliches aber heute haben sie die sehenswerten Filme im Fernsehn sprichwörtlich gestapelt...
> 
> Gladiator, Ice Age 2, Children of Men, Password: Swordfish, Leon - der Profi
> 
> ...


ich hab mir grad hogfather angeguckt <33


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab mir grad hogfather angeguckt <33


Hogfather?


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hogfather?


hogfather!
dvd 4tw!!!!


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hogfather?



naja, der Vater vom Hogson?

Ich hab auch keinen blassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





riesentrolli schrieb:


> hogfather!
> dvd 4tw!!!!



man weiß ja nie, ich verpasse einiges...analog Kabel mit 31 Programmen ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

ZOMG http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schweinsgalopp_(Pratchett)


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ZOMG http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schweinsgalopp_(Pratchett)


Nie gehört o_O


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nie gehört o_O



nicht nur du...nicht nur du...


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> nicht nur du...nicht nur du...


Ein gleichgesinnter HEy^^


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein gleichgesinnter HEy^^



das wissen wir ja sowieso spätestens seit Massa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> das wissen wir ja sowieso spätestens seit Massa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Echt? hmm ich bin vergesslich...


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Echt? hmm ich bin vergesslich...



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1300005


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1300005


Ahjo genau^^ unwichtiges vergess ich immer sofort aber nun merk ichs mir^^
Und Buff niemand postet mehr ------....


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und Buff niemand postet mehr ------....




ich hab gerade ne Flasche Desperados gekippt...


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ich hab gerade ne Flasche Desperados gekippt...


Achso :>


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso :>



un die Sendungen auf DSF sind gerade so...interessant...


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> un die Sendungen auf DSF sind gerade so...interessant...


Sportclips?^^


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

*hust*


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Erwisch?^^


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

naja, erotische dates gibt es auch immer noch als ads auf buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


irgendwie bist nur noch du da... komisch


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

weil ich unbedingt noch den 500. Post will *g*

und ich auch zu faul bin schlafen zu gehen Oo


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich brauch noch zuviel für den 4,500.^^
Und schlafen will i au net


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

ich hab ja auch noch 3 Dvds á 5 Folgen von der 3. Staffel Dr. House vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



500. Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne ich chat noch mitten paar aus diesen komischen forum hier im ICQ...
Aber schlafen kann ich einfach net^^
GZ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

so ich werd mich aber jetzt trozdem mal vom PC aufraffen, gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber eine Frage noch: Du hast nicht zufällig mal mit einem Thongar oder Rubix auf Lordearon gespielt? ne ini oder so?


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> so ich werd mich aber jetzt trozdem mal vom PC aufraffen, gute nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nacht^^


----------



## Mefisthor (26. Dezember 2008)

Bist ja immer noch auf Razyl ! ^^

Hab grad Guitar Hero abgetrommelt

Ihr ?


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

1. Ich bin immer hier, sogar wenn mein Computer aus ist
2. Ich chatte nur noch mitten Paar im ICQ :>


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. Dezember 2008)

jo mit so komischen Leuten


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> jo mit so komischen Leuten


Ich weiß gar nicht wen du damit meinst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (26. Dezember 2008)

Moin moin, 
darf ich mitspammen XD

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Mefisthor (26. Dezember 2008)

Ne ! Bistn Valenth-Sig Nerver ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ne ! Bistn Valenth-Sig Nerver !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sei doch net so gleich gemein zu ihn :>


----------



## Fendrin (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich will nur sehen was da rauskommt XD
Die klickt sowieso keine Sau an... Proxy.org ftw

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Ich will nur sehen was da rauskommt XD
> Die klickt sowieso keine Sau an... Proxy.org ftw
> 
> m.f.g.
> Fen


Wenn keiner drücken würde wär das da net shcon bei lvl 351 :>


----------



## Fendrin (26. Dezember 2008)

Steht doch da... Proxy.org... 
Und jetzt darfs 3x raten, WER sein "Viech" damit auf LvL 350 gepusht hat XD
... ja mir is langweilig..

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Steht doch da... Proxy.org...
> Und jetzt darfs 3x raten, WER sein "Viech" damit auf LvL 350 gepusht hat XD
> ... ja mir is langweilig..
> 
> ...


Ich denke abends net viel nach ist irgendwie auch verständlich^^
Aber ich nehme mal stark an es warst du obwohl ich gehe nur zu 80% Tendenz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Dezember 2008)

Blurp...
Weiss einer was es mit der Studienrichtung Schiffbau und Meerestechnik - internationaler Studiengang auf sich hat? ^^

des is mir grade von nem "wassollichstudieren" Test nahegelegt worden D
dabei wohn ich schon 200 Km vom Bodensee wech  ^^


----------



## Fendrin (26. Dezember 2008)

^^
rrrrrrrrrrrrichtig XD @ razy1

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Blurp...
> Weiss einer was es mit der Studienrichtung Schiffbau und Meerestechnik - internationaler Studiengang auf sich hat? ^^
> 
> des is mir grade von nem "wassollichstudieren" Test nahegelegt worden D
> dabei wohn ich schon 200 Km vom Bodensee wech  ^^


Tjaaa du sollst sicherlich bei denen Studieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ Über mir: Bitte Razyl und net Razy1^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Dezember 2008)

Nee des war son richtig gut gemachter test...hat ne ganze stunde gedauert ^^
mit matritzen und zahlenreihen pipapo D

Ich soll demnach entweder BWL ( würg ), Politwissenschaften ( Hust ) oder halt Schiffbau und Meerestechnik - internationaler Studiengang machen D


----------



## Fendrin (26. Dezember 2008)

> Bitte Razyl und net Razy1^^



Ach das ist ein "L" wie listiger Lurch, und keine 1...
Sry, unter kUbuntu mit dem Standartschriftsatz schaut das kleine l genauso wie ne 1 aus. 

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Nee des war son richtig gut gemachter test...hat ne ganze stunde gedauert ^^
> mit matritzen und zahlenreihen pipapo D
> 
> Ich soll demnach entweder BWL ( würg ), Politwissenschaften ( Hust ) oder halt Schiffbau und Meerestechnik - internationaler Studiengang machen D


Achso^^ tjaaaa



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Über mir:
Hmm
das soll ich dir glaubenß^^


----------



## Fendrin (26. Dezember 2008)

Pic or didn`t happen... I know...

http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=b...irmfoto1gv3.png

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Achso ok^^ Ich glaube dir, das ist ja beschiss


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

wos is los meine schäfchen?


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wos is los meine schäfchen?


Wir sind deine Schafe? dann musst du uns zählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Dezember 2008)

määäh.....drescher


----------



## Fendrin (26. Dezember 2008)

Ne, das is nur die Faulheit, nen zusätzlichen Zeichensatz, der die "Buffed Standart Schrift" enthält zu installieren ;-)

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Ne, das is nur die Faulheit, nen zusätzlichen Zeichensatz, der die "Buffed Standart Schrift" enthält zu installieren ;-)
> 
> m.f.g.
> Fen


Buuuh du fauler^^


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir sind deine Schafe? dann musst du uns zählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



done  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol einzeln zählen, mit der hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lol einzeln zählen, mit der hand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab ich doch....


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hab ich doch....


Jaja... fauler Trolli^^


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jaja... fauler Trolli^^


ich lüge nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich lüge nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na dann, tuts mir leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Gutn Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Wunderschönen guten abend wünsch ich euch


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

tach


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

OMG da leben ja noch welche!


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

irg hab ich das gefühl ich soll wieder meine bilder posten ....


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> irg hab ich das gefühl ich soll wieder meine bilder posten ....


was für bilder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> was für bilder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die,die ich dafür fast ein permabann bekommen habe


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> die,die ich dafür fast ein permabann bekommen habe


ich erinnere mich noch gut daran =P


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich erinnere mich noch gut daran =P



ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> die,die ich dafür fast ein permabann bekommen habe


lol, na dann post sie damit du doch noch gebannt wirst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> lol, na dann post sie damit du doch noch gebannt wirst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok mom  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> lol, na dann post sie damit du doch noch gebannt wirst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann würden wir den einzigen schizophrenen doppelposter hier verlieren


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> die,die ich dafür fast ein permabann bekommen habe


ich habs nicht gesehen mach mal!


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann würden wir den einzigen schizophrenen doppelposter hier verlieren


Du bist doch auch noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist doch auch noch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bin nur leider nicht schizophren


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin nur leider nicht schizophren


Dann wirste des wenn Melih weg ist ^-^


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin nur leider nicht schizophren



#ich auch nicht....da sind wir ja schon 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Take this 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so!


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Take this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muahahahaa


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Muahahahaa






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lach nicht!^^


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lach nicht!^^



^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ^^


Er tuts schon wieder : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er tuts schon wieder :
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (26. Dezember 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen please
Would you bring your attention to me?
For a feast for your eyes to see
An explosion of catastrophe

guten abend


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ladies and gentlemen please
> *Would you bring your attention to me?*
> For a feast for your eyes to see
> An explosion of catastrophe
> ...


nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

da will jemand aufmerksamkeit die er nicht bekommt,gogo geh ins bushido forum xD


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

abend...und gerade mit Max Payne 2 durch...


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Hm... meld' ich mich oder meld' ich mich nicht?

Ich meld' mich, ich meld' mich nicht, ich meld' mcih, ich meld' mich nicht, ich meld' mich...
*Blütenblätter zupf*

Na ok, ich tu's doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Guten Abend allerseits.


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1325609

……………………._„„„--~""""¯""~-,
.………………„-~"¯;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.…………„-~";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.…….„~";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.…,-";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.../;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.…\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.…..\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.…….\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\,
.………\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"-,………………¸~"")
.………..\,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"-,……….,-~";;;;;/
.……….…\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\…..,~";;;;;;;,-'.…_,-~"¯¯"~-,
.……….…..\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;",-";;;;;;__„-~"¯¯:::,-~~-,_::::"-„
.……….……\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;„~";;;;„~"¯::::::::::::::"::::::::::::::::::\
.……….…….\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-~"__„„„-"::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,
.……….……..\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-~"-~"::,-':::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,
.……….………\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;„~"::__„-~":::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,
.……….……….\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;_„-~":::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::_„„-~,~~~~--,
.………_„„„----~~\.……;;;;;,„-~"¯¸„„--~-,:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::_,-~":'\'-,:\:\|::\|\:\
...,-~"¯;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"-;_„„-~"::::::,-'::::_:::::::::\:\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,~':\'-,::',"-\::'':"::::::::\|/
..."-,_;;;;;;;_¸„„--~~""_,-'"~----"::/,~"¯"-:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,~"::\'-,:\;;'-';;;;;;;;;;;,-'::\:/
.…….¯¯¯.………,-':::::::::::::::\'-\~"¯_/:::/::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-',::\'-,::";;;;;;;;;;;;,-':\:'-,::\
.……….…………|::::::::::::::::::\¸:'~'::::,-'::,':::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-':\'-,:\'-,';;';;;;;;;;;;;;;,-':\:::'\-,|''
.……….………...|::,-~"::::::::::::/"~-~"::,-'::::::::::::::::::::::::_,-~':\'-,|:"'";;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-'¯::'-,:',\|
.……….………../::/::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::_,„-~"¯\:\'-,|;''-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-'--,::\-:\:\|
.……….………/::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-';;'-';;;;',/;\/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-.,|:::\-,\|..\|
.……….……./:::::::\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-~'''("-.,\::\::''
.……….…...,':::::::,'::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-'/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,--'::::::/"~'
.……….…..,':::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,„-~":;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-'::::::::,'::::/
.……….…./:::::::::::::::::::::„-|--~~""¯¯¯::',:::::,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,'::::::_,-'
.………...,'::::::::::::",:,-~"¯:::::::"-,::::::::::::/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,'::::::::::,'
.………../::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,:::::::\::¯¯¯"""~-,~,_/:::::,':::/
.……..,-"::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,_:::\: : : : : : |: : \::::::::/:/
.…..,-":::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::",:::::::::::::"-':::\: : : : : : : :\::::::\ LOOK AT THIS THREAD !!1 LAWL
...,-"::::::::::::::::::::::\:::::::::::::::",::::::::::::::::::\: : : : : :\: : :::::;;\
.-":::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,::::::::::::::",:::::::::::::::/|\ ,: : : : : : : |::::,'/|:::
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,::::::::::::::"-,_::::::::::\|:/|,: : : : : : ::'-,/|::
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,|_::::::::::::::"~-,_:::"-,/|/\:::::::::::\:::\"-/|:
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,_::::::::::::',"-,:::"_|/\\: : : : \::\":/|\|
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,_:::::\:::\:::"~/_\: : : '-,\::"::,'\
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,_:'-,::\:::::::"-,||\,-, : '-,\::-'-„
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-,'"-:"~,:::::"/_/:-/\--';;\:::/|\-,
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::/...'-,::::::"~„::::"-,/_:/\:/|/|/|_/
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::……"-,::::::::"~-:::::""~~~"¯::
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::………"-,_::::::::::::::::::::::::::/
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\………….."~--„___„„-~~"
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\...............
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::O::::::::::::::::::::::\..............
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hm... meld' ich mich oder meld' ich mich nicht?
> 
> Ich meld' mich, ich meld' mich nicht, ich meld' mcih, ich meld' mich nicht, ich meld' mich...
> *Blütenblätter zupf*
> ...


she's back,in black


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Omg Ala lebt ja noch o0


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hm... meld' ich mich oder meld' ich mich nicht?
> 
> Ich meld' mich, ich meld' mich nicht, ich meld' mcih, ich meld' mich nicht, ich meld' mich...
> *Blütenblätter zupf*
> ...


OmG Ala ist da^^


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Hey Sayten soll ich dir das bild sicken wo ich deswegen fast ein permabann bekommen hab? o0^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Hey Sayten soll ich dir das bild sicken wo ich deswegen fast ein permabann bekommen hab? o0^^


Tus net sondern isser abgelenkt^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Dezember 2008)

Du kriegst doch dauernd fast einen Perma bann...


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tus net sondern isser abgelenkt^^


mit kotzen


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mit kotzen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
omg Selor ist auch mal wieder da o.O


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mit kotzen



soooo schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht .... o0



@Selor

du verwechselt mich gerade mit black muffin o0


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2008)

So ich sag auch mal hallo.
Hallo!


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> So ich sag auch mal hallo.
> Hallo!


Daist ja noch wer *anstups*
Was macht ihr aufeinmal alle hier o:O


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Hey Sayten soll ich dir das bild sicken wo ich deswegen fast ein permabann bekommen hab? o0^^


Hihi jaa immer her damit^^


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich lebe? Ich dachte, ich wäre ein Zombie... o.O


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich lebe? Ich dachte, ich wäre ein Zombie... o.O


Achso na dann....
ja...
Tach Zombie Ala


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2008)

Jo Weihnachten ist jetzt vorbei
Da muss ich auch mal wieder vorbeischauen.


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich lebe? Ich dachte, ich wäre ein Zombie... o.O


Ich hab dich janz janz dolle vermisst ;( *schnief*


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jo Weihnachten ist jetzt vorbei
> Da muss ich auch mal wieder vorbeischauen.


wer zwingt dich dazu?


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

*Saytan tröst*


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich hab dich janz janz dolle vermisst ;( *schnief*


Saytan kann tränen vergießen oder naht dazu? Wow.... 
@ Skatero: Ach so... wenn Weihnachten vorbei ist da kommense ist kla^^


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer zwingt dich dazu?


Ich!


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich!


Und wieso tust du ihn das an?


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Saytan kann tränen vergießen oder naht dazu? Wow....
> @ Skatero: Ach so... wenn Weihnachten vorbei ist da kommense ist kla^^


warum denken sgoar leute in foren die mich nicthmal real kennen auch wie meine rl kumpels das ich keine gefühle hätte?
ich bin serh sehr sensibel stimmts ala?*schnief* die mobben mich ala *wein*


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Sayten so da is das bild


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich!


der arme skatero... du zwingst ihm hier ziemlich was auf :<


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer zwingt dich dazu?


Die grüne Brille wird immer pöhse wenn ich nicht regelmässig auftauche.
Sonst ist ihm immer so langweilig.

Ps: Brille wolltest du in den Ferien nicht mit Warhammer anfangen?


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

MELIH du bist eklig pervers schwul und scheiße!das ist ja,,,,,bnoah nee wähh scheiße nochmal entschuldigt mich mal mädchen und jnugs bähhh wiederlich


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> warum denken sgoar leute in foren die mich nicthmal real kennen auch wie meine rl kumpels das ich keine gefühle hätte?
> ich bin serh sehr sensibel stimmts ala?*schnief* die mobben mich ala *wein*


Weil du immer so tust als hättest du keine. Und das sind Tatsachen, nicht Mobbing Saytan :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ps: Brille wolltest du in den Ferien nicht mit Warhammer anfangen?


wenn wow zu langweilig wird.
da ich aber grad in der arena erfolg habe : keine zeit für warhammer


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> MELIH du bist eklig pervers schwul und scheiße!das ist ja,,,,,bnoah nee wähh scheiße nochmal entschuldigt mich mal mädchen und jnugs bähhh wiederlich


I TOLD YOU SO! xD


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn wow zu langweilig wird.
> da ich aber grad in der arena erfolg habe : keine zeit für warhammer


Richtig so Brille, geb WAR keine Chanche^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2008)

Uii Arena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lieber 200 vs 200 als 2 vs 2, aber ist ja deine Sache.


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> MELIH du bist eklig pervers schwul und scheiße!das ist ja,,,,,bnoah nee wähh scheiße nochmal entschuldigt mich mal mädchen und jnugs bähhh wiederlich



ich hab dich gewarnt.....


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil du immer so tust als hättest du keine. Und das sind Tatsachen, nicht Mobbing Saytan :>


Hmm doch mobbing,ich kenn mich damit aus und soo!

Was mach ich den das ich keine habe?*schnief*alaaa ich bruach ne umarmung !


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Richtig so Brille, geb WAR keine Chanche^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn schon "gib" =P


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Richtig so Brille, geb WAR keine Chanche^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Pfff...
Vergiss WoW.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hm... meld' ich mich oder meld' ich mich nicht?
> 
> Ich meld' mich, ich meld' mich nicht, ich meld' mcih, ich meld' mich nicht, ich meld' mich...
> *Blütenblätter zupf*
> ...


alaaaaaaaaaaa <333


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hmm doch mobbing,ich kenn mich damit aus und soo!
> 
> Was mach ich den das ich keine habe?*schnief*alaaa ich bruach ne umarmung !


Gott schleim dich doch net so bei Ala ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ Skatero: Dafür ist es weitaus übersichtlicher... im 2vs 2
Und nö,  WoW ist immer noch das beste MMO derzeit auf den Markt, aber darüber lässt sich ja [Diskuttieren]


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gott schleim dich doch net so bei Ala ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


er schleimt nicht, er heult :>


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hmm doch mobbing,ich kenn mich damit aus und soo!
> 
> Was mach ich den das ich keine habe?*schnief*alaaa ich bruach ne umarmung !


*hug* ^^

Oha, ein stürmisches riesentroll. ö.ö 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gott schleim dich doch net so bei Ala ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich schelim nicht,ich versuche nur ganz genial,ach egal sonst sagste ich bin herzlos und kalt !


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan wenn du willst kann ich dir andere solcher bilder schicken o0


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *hug* ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich habs geschafft,anananananan!
öhmi ch meine *schnief* usw


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ich schelim nicht,ich versuche nur ganz genial,ach egal sonst sagste ich bin herzlos und kalt !


Sag ich auch so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Saytan wenn du willst kann ich dir andere solcher bilder schicken o0


wer dsa freiwillig will ist entweder 1. augenkrebsgeil, 2. schwul, 3. ka was^^


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2008)

Dafür sind die Leute die Warhammer spielen viel klüger und ihnen macht es nichts aus wenn es unübersichtlich ist.
Gut so Brille.. Gib Razyl keine Chance.


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Saytan wenn du willst kann ich dir andere solcher bilder schicken o0


Gott um himmelswillen am ende kommste noch mit son kranken typen die sich aufschlitzen nee 


was guckst du dir in der freizeit an? ist ja eklig!


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer dsa freiwillig will ist entweder 1. augenkrebsgeil, 2. schwul, 3. ka was^^


oder ist Melih numero 2...


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sag ich auch so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gib mir gründe!
Hey ich bin eigentlich ganz lieb


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer dsa freiwillig will ist entweder 1. augenkrebsgeil, 2. schwul, 3. ka was^^



ok dann kann ich dir es ja schicken ....



@Sayten


ich guck sowas nicht an....ich hab nur etwas in Googel bilder eingeben und schwups die wuups waren die da :/


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2008)

Was für Bilder eigentlich?


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dafür sind die Leute die Warhammer spielen viel klüger und ihnen macht es nichts aus wenn es unübersichtlich ist.
> Gut so Brille.. Gib Razyl keine Chance.


Wer sagten das die Leute in Warhammer viel klüger sind? o.O Schöne Vorurteile gelle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich will sehen, Melih, ich will sehen, was für ein Bild? Ich will das sehääääääään!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> oder ist Melih numero 2...


ne 3.
melih numero 2 ist doch seine gute seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> oder ist Melih numero 2...


um himmels willen nun übertreib doch nicht so



ah idee:was würdet ihr machen wenns 2 mehlis im forum gebe?

ich würd abhauen!


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne 3.
> melih numero 2 ist doch seine gute seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Melih hat ne gute seite? xD Wird er dann auch so wie Saytan o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ok dann kann ich dir es ja schicken ....


wäre aber nicht freiwillig, und somit wäre ich es wieder nicht.


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was für Bilder eigentlich?


!


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Ne ich bin nUmero 1 .....augenkrebsgeil ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Skatero


willste die sehen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> !


lass sie dir doch von melih schicken


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Melih hat ne gute seite? xD Wird er dann auch so wie Saytan o.O


was meinst du den damit?Ich will beweise und gründe!



wer findet mich schrecklich,herzlos und kalt?


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2008)

Hmm was ist auf den Bildern?


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ne ich bin nUmero 1 .....augenkrebsgeil ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bemitleide dich... nicht.
Saytan? Ich das reicht^^


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm was ist auf den Bildern?



sag ich nicht ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. Dezember 2008)

Moin


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan nur 2 von den 3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darfst dir auswählen welche. (Weil ich ja so nett bin)


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bemitleide dich... nicht.
> Saytan? Ich das reicht^^


Hmm dafür muss es gründe geben


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Saytan nur 2 von den 3.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du kensnt mich gar nicht!


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> du kensnt mich gar nicht!


Ich dich auch net, aber ich nutz nun einfach mal Vorurteile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

wiso antwortet  ala nicht?

kan nes sein das sie selbstmord wegen dem bild gemacht hat?


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2008)

Was ist denn auf den Bildern? -.-


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wiso antwortet  ala nicht?
> 
> kan nes sein das sie selbstmord wegen dem bild gemacht hat?


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür beträgt 50%.
Ich tenediere eher das sie nun ihre Festplatte löscht zur Reinigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich dich auch net, aber ich nutz nun einfach mal Vorurteile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was für vorurteile?


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was ist denn auf den Bildern? -.-



sag ich nicht das musste sehen....hab ic hdoch gerade geschickt -.-


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was ist denn auf den Bildern? -.-


2 schwuchtel mehr nicht


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> was für vorurteile?


Ich sage einfach das du Gefühlskalt bist, und dafür haste genug Anlass gegeben früher im Nachtschwärmer zur zeiten deines "imperiums"^^


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Nein, ich lebe noch. ^.^ Und ich habe mir das Bild angeschaut... und ich frage mich... Was ist daran bitteschön schlimm? o.O


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

worum gehts hier?


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nein, ich lebe noch. ^.^ Und ich habe mir das Bild angeschaut... und ich frage mich... Was ist daran bitteschön schlimm? o.O


Weiß ich nicht, aber ich will das Bild auch gar net sehen... es ist von Melih...^^
@ Trolli: Um Melihs Permabannbild


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nein, ich lebe noch. ^.^ Und ich habe mir das Bild angeschaut... und ich frage mich... Was ist daran bitteschön schlimm? o.O



du bist eine frau...du verstehst es nicht....


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht, aber ich will das Bild auch gar net sehen... es ist von Melih...^^
> @ Trolli: Um Melihs Permabannbild


es sind 2 schwuchtel die sind da anfassen


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

ZOMG wegen dem bild macht ihr son aufstand?


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2008)

Igitt...
Wenigstens noch Anime, echte Menschen wären schlimmer... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> es sind 2 schwuchtel die sind da anfassen


Ahja... toll... hmm... mir egal o.O


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich versteh' wohl, was ihr meint, aber das ist doch schon halbwegs normal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sage einfach das du Gefühlskalt bist, und dafür haste genug Anlass gegeben früher im Nachtschwärmer zur zeiten deines "imperiums"^^


du hast mitgemacht du kleiner obama futzi!Der republikaner war besser -.-

ähhm jaaa ausserdem war das nurn spass^^bin ich jetz auch sio `?


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich versteh' wohl, was ihr meint, aber das ist doch schon halbwegs normal!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Irgendwie, ich weiß nicht warum, hast du recht, mir ist das egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das schlimme ist ja eigentl. es stammt von Melih^^
@ Saytan: Mc Cain .. pff
2. Ich habe nur gemacht aus langeweile
3. Spaß? Du hast ne eigene gruppe aufgemacht und alles o.O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja... toll... hmm... mir egal o.O


du bist uach nicht männlich und kannst nicht nachempfinden was wir fühlen


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Ne, von ihm net, er hat's nur bei Google gefunden.^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> du bist uach nicht männlich und kannst nicht nachempfinden was wir fühlen


Ich bin sehr wohl männlich o.O
@ Ala: Ja er hat sowas "gefunden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja... toll... hmm... mir egal o.O


hmm bist du dir sicher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> hmm bist du dir sicher?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2008)

Glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht.


Was du glauben tust ist mir relativ gesehen egal. Ich weiß es das es mir egal ist


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr wohl männlich o.O
> @ Ala: Ja er hat sowas "gefunden"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oder halt gezielt danach gesucht, was auch immer.^^


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie, ich weiß nicht warum, hast du recht, mir ist das egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ey ich woltle die gruppe schon lange laaaaange löschen,nur weiss ich nicth wie ,was glaubst warum ich nicht aktiv war hahaha opfa^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

mal so ganz nebenbei in den raum geworfen



> Schwulenfeindliche Männer werden von Sexszenen zwischen Männern stärker erregt als Männer, die Homosexualität tolerant gegenüber stehen. (Journal of Abnormal Psychology)


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ey ich woltle die gruppe schon lange laaaaange löschen,nur weiss ich nicth wie ,was glaubst warum ich nicht aktiv war hahaha opfa^^


Das sagen sie danach alle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du bleibst trotz allen : Gefühlskalt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mal so ganz nebenbei in den raum geworfen


irgendwie nicht der schwanz zieht sich da eher zurück ist ja wiederlich,ähm aber ich bin nicht intolerant,nur bitte nicht vor mir neben mir hinter mir oder überhaupt in meiner nähe^^


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das sagen sie danach alle...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmmm 


wer findet noch ich sei gefühlskalt?


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

@ saytan: ich =P


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> irgendwie nicht der schwanz zieht sich da eher zurück ist ja wiederlich,ähm aber ich bin nicht intolerant,nur bitte nicht vor mir neben mir hinter mir oder überhaupt in meiner nähe^^


DU INTOLLERANTER !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siehste gefühlskalt^^ ;P Haha^^


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ saytan: ich =P


hast du gründe?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hast du gründe?!


jap


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hast du gründe?!


Ach komm du tust doch jetzt nur so weil Ala da ist gibts zu.
@ Trolli: Das ist das Bild von Melih=?


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> DU INTOLLERANTER !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was ist daran intolerant wenn ich nur sage das dies bitte woanders nud nicht in meiner nähe machen sollen?was sagst du wenn 2 mäner neben dir sich küssen oder befummeln oder sonstwas?


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> was ist daran intolerant wenn ich nur sage das dies bitte woanders nud nicht in meiner nähe machen sollen?was sagst du wenn 2 mäner neben dir sich küssen oder befummeln oder sonstwas?


Nichts und gehe weiter.^^


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jap


give it to me biatch


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> was ist daran intolerant wenn ich nur sage das dies bitte woanders nud nicht in meiner nähe machen sollen?was sagst du wenn 2 mäner neben dir sich küssen oder befummeln oder sonstwas?


"hm wäre cooler, wenns 2 frauen wären" xD


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nichts und gehe weiter.^^


nuicth wenn du grad daneben sitzt in der bahn oder whatever


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mal so ganz nebenbei in den raum geworfen


Ergänzend noch: Jungen, die anderen Jungen gegenüber starke Berührungsängste zeigen (also net mal iwie bei "Spaßraufereien" fragwürdige Stellungen einnehmen, und ja, das gibt es oft genug XD) sind später deutlich öfter schwul, als solche, die mit Umarmungen oder was weiß ich lockerer umgehen. ;>


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> "hm wäre cooler, wenns 2 frauen wären" xD


auch nicht,die meisten lesben sind eh hässlich,nicht so wie die porno lesben da


----------



## Kangrim (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> "hm wäre cooler, wenns 2 frauen wären" xD




Nabend leute!  @brille *zustimm*


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nuicth wenn du grad daneben sitzt in der bahn oder whatever


Pech, sollense halt das machen. Ich steig net deswegen aus der Bahn aus.-.-
@ Saytan: das weiß du ja ganz genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ergänzend noch: Jungen, die anderen Jungen gegenüber starke Berührungsängste zeigen (also net mal iwie bei "Spaßraufereien" fragwürdige Stellungen einnehmen, und ja, das gibt es oft genug XD) sind später deutlich öfter schwul, als solche, die mit Umarmungen oder was weiß ich lockerer umgehen. ;>


hmm auf wange küssen und umarmen mach ich auch,aber ist brauch bei uns hier unter kumpel^^aber nicht aufm Mund.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> give it to me biatch


die antwort gibste dir hier selbst fast seit du postest =P


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die antwort gibste dir hier selbst fast seit du postest =P


/sign Brille
^^


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pech, sollense halt das machen. Ich steig net deswegen aus der Bahn aus.-.-
> @ Saytan: das weiß du ja ganz genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was weiss ich ganz genau?


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die sind hässlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei solchen, die besser aussehen, guck ich mir das lieber an.^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> was weiss ich ganz genau?





> auch nicht,die meisten lesben sind eh hässlich,nicht so wie die porno lesben da


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

was mir grad einfällt: wer zockt hier nen male char und glotzt also stundenlang nem kerl aufn arsch?^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was mir grad einfällt: wer zockt hier nen male char und glotzt also stundenlang nem kerl aufn arsch?^^


Mein Mainchar ist männlich aber irgendwie störts nachner zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nur weil Orcfrauen Hässlich sind


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Die sind hässlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der rechte hat doch potential...
aber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was mir grad einfällt: wer zockt hier nen male char und glotzt also stundenlang nem kerl aufn arsch?^^


männlich dk 80 und 80 weibliche blutelfen paladina^^ich guck beiden aufem arsch,^^obwohl dk in ego perspektive in raidinis macht aber am meisten fun^^


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was mir grad einfällt: wer zockt hier nen male char und glotzt also stundenlang nem kerl aufn arsch?^^


ICH!!!!! XD


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> ICH!!!!! XD


Au nicht so laut bitte


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

aber @razyl es reicht mir shcon was ich hier in berlin sehen ich hab echt noch nie hübsche lesben hier gesehen


----------



## Kangrim (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich zock kein WoW :/


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> aber @razyl es reicht mir shcon was ich hier in berlin sehen ich hab echt noch nie hübsche lesben hier gesehen


Führ dir deine Stadt nochmal vor augen: Berlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was mir grad einfällt: wer zockt hier nen male char und glotzt also stundenlang nem kerl aufn arsch?^^


wer spielt nen undead und glotzt dem auf den arsch? (necrophil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der rechte hat doch potential...


Ja, ok, du hast recht, der rechte geht wohl.^^


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer spielt nen undead und glotzt dem auf den arsch? (necrophil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich ich ich ich ich !


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Führ dir deine Stadt nochmal vor augen: Berlin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was ist an berlin scheiße?warst da schonmal?nein also mund zu^^


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer spielt nen undead und glotzt dem auf den arsch? (necrophil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hrhr mein erster char is n undead wl^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> was ist an berlin scheiße?warst da schonmal?nein also mund zu^^


Ich war schon dort und wäre am liebsten sofort umgedreht. Ich mag keine Großstädte.


----------



## Kangrim (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich werd hier eiskalt ignoriert :O


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich werd hier eiskalt ignoriert :O


haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich werd hier eiskalt ignoriert :O


Ja das ist halt so weil sie alle durchdrehen weil ALa da ist^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich werd hier eiskalt ignoriert :O


/ignore kangrim  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

awas guten abend^^


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Großstädte.


Geht mir auch so. :>


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so. :>


Eine Gleichgesinnte, selten aber wahr ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so. :>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (26. Dezember 2008)

Großstädte sind mir zu voll. Ich mag keine Menschen... *michwiederinmeinlochverzieh*


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eine Gleichgesinnte, selten aber wahr ^^


kauf dirn papagei...
der ist dann immer gleichgesinnt (zumindest sagt er das) =P


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich war schon dort und wäre am liebsten sofort umgedreht. Ich mag keine Großstädte.


geschmackssache,ich mag nicht allein aufem land leben oder in nem dorf ^^


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Großstädte sind mir zu voll. Ich mag keine Menschen... *michwiederinmeinlochverzieh*


emo!


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> kauf dirn papagei...
> der ist dann immer gleichgesinnt (zumindest sagt er das) =P


Ne mag keine Haustiere, und bin auch net so interessiert in Tiere.
@ Saytan: Du lebst net innen Dorf allein... da sind auch andere Menschen und Großstädte sind scheiße^^


----------



## Kangrim (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> emo!




Falsch! Ich bin Optimist! Ich mag halt nur keine fremden Menschen.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> emo!


ne
emo biste, wenn du dich selbst nicht magst :>


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub ich geh mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter Warhammer spielen
Cya Leute


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne
> emo biste, wenn du dich selbst nicht magst :>


Also trifft das ja auf keine Person hier zu oder *Brille*? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

hfgl skatero


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also trifft das ja auf keine Person hier zu oder *Brille*?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vll melih.
wenn sein eines ich das andere nicht mag.
aber das ist wieder was anderes


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

das brille haste erst später großgemacht du böser editer


hm sry für 3 posts, dachte ihr schreibt schneller


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll melih.
> wenn sein eines ich das andere nicht mag.
> aber das ist wieder was anderes


Joa melih, der ist eh so nen bissel ... komisch im kopf^^
@ Brille: Ich weiß von nichts *pfeif*


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Uah, riesige Menschenmengen sind furchtbar... *schauder*


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich warte auf dich Brille, WoW wird schon langweilig...
Keine Angst!


----------



## Kangrim (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das brille haste erst später großgemacht du böser editer




Wtf tripplepost


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich warte auf dich Brille, WoW wird schon langweilig...
> Keine Angst!


Und Warhammer auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und irgendwann kommt eh Diablo III und dann ein World of Starcraft *träum*


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

np: The Used - Sun Comes Up "Shallow Believer"

hmm *rausguck* nö... warum lügt bert mich an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

wer ist bert?


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> np: The Used - Sun Comes Up "Shallow Believer"
> 
> hmm *rausguck* nö... warum lügt bert mich an?
> 
> ...


Weil er dich net mag?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> np: The Used - Sun Comes Up "Shallow Believer"
> 
> hmm *rausguck* nö... warum lügt bert mich an?
> 
> ...




Weil die Lüge schöner als die Warheit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Weil er dich nicht mag? 

Da fällt mir ein: Bert ist süüß! <3

*g*


----------



## Kangrim (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Weil er dich nicht mag?
> 
> Da fällt mir ein: Bert ist süüß! <3
> 
> *g*




Jo ernie ist voll kacke


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> np: The Used - Sun Comes Up "Shallow Believer"
> 
> hmm *rausguck* nö... warum lügt bert mich an?
> 
> ...


musst es morgens hören nachts ist moooond nicht soooonne


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil er dich net mag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


2 Doofe, ein Gedanke. xD


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Weil er dich nicht mag?
> 
> Da fällt mir ein: Bert ist süüß! <3
> 
> *g*


Was soll ich dazu sagen?
OmG?
@ Ala: das mag sein^^


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil er dich net mag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Jo ernie ist voll kacke


Banause! Ich meine doch nicht den Bert, ich meine Bert McCracken! -.- 

;>


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HAHA!^^ ok das war gemein
*trolli taschentuch reich*
Sagmal kann es sein das ich jeden tag der User bin mit den meistens posts o.O Ich steh in der Liste jeden tag da oben wtf?


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> HAHA!^^ ok das war gemein
> *trolli taschentuch reich*
> Sagmal kann es sein das ich jeden tag der User bin mit den meistens posts o.O Ich steh in der Liste jeden tag da oben wtf?


was für ne liste


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Du schreibst halt zuviel sinnloses Zeug!


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> was für ne liste


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats


----------



## Kangrim (26. Dezember 2008)

Sinnloses Zeug


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Du schreibst halt zuviel sinnloses Zeug!


Ne gar net wahr. Das sind alles Posts mit wichtigen inhalt^^


----------



## Kangrim (26. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Sinnloses Zeug



Steh ich jetzt auch auf der Liste?^^


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats


110 oO
mein rekord ist 89^^ *morgens XX11 posts abend XX00 posts^^*


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> 110 oO
> mein rekord ist 89^^ *morgens XX11 posts abend XX00 posts^^*


Rekord war mal fast 200


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

ATOMROFL

_In den USA nämlich zeichnet sich ein neuer Trend in der Bestattungsbranche ab. Wie das Nachrichtenportal Newsvine berichtet, ist es vor allem in Hollywood mittlerweile nämlich vielfach gang und gäbe, dass Verstorbene sich gemeinsam mit ihren technischen Lieblingsstücken wie Mobiltelefonen, MP3-Playern oder Handheld-Videospielkonsolen begraben lassen._


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rekord war mal fast 200


giev sinnlos post bot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ATOMROFL
> 
> _In den USA nämlich zeichnet sich ein neuer Trend in der Bestattungsbranche ab. Wie das Nachrichtenportal Newsvine berichtet, ist es vor allem in Hollywood mittlerweile nämlich vielfach gang und gäbe, dass Verstorbene sich gemeinsam mit ihren technischen Lieblingsstücken wie Mobiltelefonen, MP3-Playern oder Handheld-Videospielkonsolen begraben lassen._


Ich nehm meinen Rechner auch mit ins Grab yeaaaah^^
@ Über mir da:
Pff das war kurz nach den komischen von Saytan angezettelten Buffed Imperium irgendwann, glaube der Tag an den mich *Mano und Brille* sowas von genervt haben hmm


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Die Digitalisierung und ihre Folgen... o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ATOMROFL
> 
> _In den USA nämlich zeichnet sich ein neuer Trend in der Bestattungsbranche ab. Wie das Nachrichtenportal Newsvine berichtet, ist es vor allem in Hollywood mittlerweile nämlich vielfach gang und gäbe, dass Verstorbene sich gemeinsam mit ihren technischen Lieblingsstücken wie Mobiltelefonen, MP3-Playern oder Handheld-Videospielkonsolen begraben lassen._


dann sollen sie sich net wundenr, wenn die grabplünderungsrate wieder steigt


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich nehm meinen Rechner auch mit ins Grab yeaaaah^^


meine wii mein ipod mein pc und das zeug was ich sonst noch bis meinem lebensende sammle kommen mit!^^


----------



## Crackmack (26. Dezember 2008)

N`aben ihr NO RL SPAMER!!!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> meine wii mein ipod mein pc und das zeug was ich sonst noch bis meinem lebensende sammle kommen mit!^^


Deine Wohnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Crack: ich habe mehr RL als du, du zockst ja nur noch 24/7 WoW...


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`aben ihr NO RL SPAMER!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


n'abend du "ich kann nicht fröhlich gucken" typ


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`aben ihr NO RL SPAMER!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du hast ein d bei abend vergessen


----------



## Crackmack (26. Dezember 2008)

FRESSE BRILLE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich schmeiß jetzt mal dieses Lied in den Raum und warte die Reaktionen ab.^^


----------



## Crackmack (26. Dezember 2008)

Das hhängt mir ewig nach -.-


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> n'abend du "ich kann nicht fröhlich gucken" typ


Das wird ihn noch auf die Füße fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Ich liebe dich *hier ein total gefühlskaltes Gesicht hinsetzen*


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

So nach dem toiletten gang und fetten essen bin ich wieder da und crackmack amchtuach grad wow pause super^^


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß jetzt mal dieses Lied in den Raum und warte die Reaktionen ab.^^


dieses grinsen am anfang lol^^
btw der song is müll


----------



## Crackmack (26. Dezember 2008)

jaja lvl 49 in etwa 3 wochen is ne arbeit <.<


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> jaja lvl 49 in etwa 3 wochen is ne arbeit <.<


WoW soll spaß machen und keine Arbeit sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> jaja lvl 49 in etwa 3 wochen is ne arbeit <.<


lass mich raten: ohne werbt nen freund?^^


----------



## Crackmack (26. Dezember 2008)

es macht ja spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> jaja lvl 49 in etwa 3 wochen is ne arbeit <.<


quatsch hab ich vor nem jahr mit mein shadowpriest in ner woche geschafft^^


----------



## Crackmack (26. Dezember 2008)

äh ja ohne


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> es macht ja spass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das sagen sie alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (26. Dezember 2008)

werbt einen freund is scheisse einer aus unserer gilde war mit dem in ner mi lvl 40-.-


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dRrKrfsLm14


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das sagen sie alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


btw seit wann alten avi wieder? mögen mods keine hackenkreuze in avataren?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß jetzt mal dieses Lied in den Raum und warte die Reaktionen ab.^^


ich nehme dieses lied http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> btw seit wann alten avi wieder? mögen mods keine hackenkreuze in avataren?^^


Genauso siehts aus... mein Ava verstoß gegen die Forenregeln zu Avataren (politisch un so).


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

so bin wieder da ihr spamer!


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> so bin wieder da ihr spamer!


Diesmal mit nur 1 Account wo isn dein 2.?^^


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Diesmal mit nur 1 Account wo isn dein 2.?^^


wenn das jetzt wieder diesen scheiß von gestern auslöst erwürg ich dich^^


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich nehme dieses lied http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das kenn' ich und irgendwie... find' ich das lustig.^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenn das jetzt wieder diesen scheiß von gestern auslöst erwürg ich dich^^


Das will ich sehen
@ Ala: Wie kann man ein Lied _irgendwie_ kennen?


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genauso siehts aus... mein Ava verstoß gegen die Forenregeln zu Avataren (politisch un so).


loooooooooooooooooool

warum hab ich mein ava noch?
deiner hat sich ja gegen eine gruppe von menschen gewendet, die doch ne anzahl menschen scheiße finden und mein anarchy ava darf ich behalten? bei dem bild was der großteil der gesellschaft von der anarchie hat? ZOMFG


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen


...in paint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das kenn' ich und irgendwie... find' ich das lustig.^^


ich habs ja auch von dir^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> loooooooooooooooooool
> 
> warum hab ich mein ava noch?
> deiner hat sich ja gegen eine gruppe von menschen gewendet, die doch ne anzahl menschen scheiße finden und mein anarchy ava darf ich behalten? bei dem bild was der großteil der gesellschaft von der anarchie hat? ZOMFG


Frag mich net, aber jemand hat mein Ava reported. Wohl wegen den Hakenkreuz das ja eigentlich weggeworfen wird. Egal... sagte ich nicht mal was mit " ICH will dieses Thema hier nicht haben"??? hmm


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Cool jetz werden sogar durchgestrichene hakenkreuze verboten!


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Cool jetz werden sogar durchgestrichene hakenkreuze verboten!


War nicht durchgestrichen. Das war das bild:
http://www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,617881,00.jpg


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Cool jetz werden sogar durchgestrichene hakenkreuze verboten!


das bgh sagt sie sind erlaubt wenn die distanzierung zum ns klar deutlich wird....


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> War nicht durchgestrichen. Das war das bild:
> http://www.revolution-austria.at/images/bu.../anti-nazi2.gif



vom sinn fast das selbe...


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> War nicht durchgestrichen. Das war das bild:
> http://www.revolution-austria.at/images/bu.../anti-nazi2.gif


in deinem ava sah das hackenkreuz dünner aus


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> vom sinn fast das selbe...


vom Sinn her ja :>
@ Kronas: ja hab grad den richtigen Link edited^^


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich habs ja auch von dir^^


Achja, stimmt ja. XD


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Achja, stimmt ja. XD


Ist da wer ein klein wenig Vergesslich?


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Achja, stimmt ja. XD


gehirnzellen schon im reich des alkohols gelassen?^^


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> vom Sinn her ja :>


naja ich meints ja eher auch so^^

hmm


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gehirnzellen schon im reich des alkohols gelassen?^^


ertränk sorgen und hirn im alk


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Achja, stimmt ja. XD



Alzheimer lässt grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> naja ich meints ja eher auch so^^
> 
> hmm


Ja da ist aber das Kreuz net durchgestrichen. Joa und deswegen musste ich mein Ava wieder ändern.


Haha 3 Dumme ein Gedanke^^


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Alzheimer lässt grüßen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


go melih go melih
4 posts until 3000


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ertränk sorgen und hirn im alk


"drum leber verzeih / die getränke sind frei" *sing*


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja da ist aber das Kreuz net durchgestrichen. Joa und deswegen musste ich mein Ava wieder ändern.
> 
> 
> Haha 3 Dumme ein Gedanke^^


wenns durchgestrichen wäre und dus in müll wirfst wärs aber pro nazi, also wozu durchstreichen?


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> go melih go melih
> 4 posts until 3000



oh stimmt ja !!!!


let the spam beginns!!!!!!!


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> "drum leber verzeih / die getränke sind frei" *sing*


war mein spruch teil eines liedes?^^ hab das jetzt grad erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> oh stimmt ja !!!!
> 
> 
> let the spam beginns!!!!!!!


let the englisch unterricht begin again!


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenns durchgestrichen wäre und dus in müll wirfst wärs aber pro nazi, also wozu durchstreichen?


Ich wills doch gar net durchstreichen, das durchstreichen war auf Saytans Kommentar gemeint der meinte das durchgestrichene Kreuze verboten wären im Buffed forum. lesen brille lesen^^


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> war mein spruch teil eines liedes?^^ hab das jetzt grad erfunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zufall ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> war mein spruch teil eines liedes?^^ hab das jetzt grad erfunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö. zumindest kenn ichs dann nich^^


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nö. zumindest kenn ichs dann nich^^



schade wär aber witzig!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wills doch gar net durchstreichen, das durchstreichen war auf Saytans Kommentar gemeint der meinte das durchgestrichene Kreuze verboten wären im Buffed forum. lesen brille lesen^^


nä


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist da wer ein klein wenig Vergesslich?


Nein, ich doch nicht...^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> schade wär aber witzig!!


Noch 1 post herr Melih... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Ala: Achso na dann, war nur maln kleiner Aussetzer der Erinnerung gelle?^^


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> schade wär aber witzig!!


1 post noch^^ streng dich an!


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gehirnzellen schon im reich des alkohols gelassen?^^


Ich trink fast gar keinen Alkohol... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist Altersalzheimer, okay? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> 1 post noch^^ streng dich an!


Streng du dich an, noch 284 Posts bis zum 2000. Post^^


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

3.000!!!!



Dafür gibt es ein geburtstag kuchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I m the leetness!!!!!!!!!!!



I m the best

(geschenke werden hier abgeben!)


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> I M the best
> 
> (geschenke werden hier abgeben!)


GZ aber der beste bist du net das wäre Minas mit seinen 9k Posts da
@ Ala: So alt bist du doch gar net :>


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich trink fast gar keinen Alkohol...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_fast_
ich weiß dass du doch ab un an mal ordentlich zuschlägst^^



Melih schrieb:


> 3.000!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

gz!
hier dein geschenk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja da ist aber das Kreuz net durchgestrichen. Joa und deswegen musste ich mein Ava wieder ändern.


hmmm trotzdem scheiße das du ändern musstest^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> gz!
> hier dein geschenk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du weißt das Melih nur auf Animes steht?^^
@ Saytan: Ich hatte auch ne Forensperre aber wegen was anderen.


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du weißt das Melih nur auf Animes steht?^^


verdammt^^


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Glückwunsch.^^


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Du weißt das Melih nur auf Animes steht?^^*
> @ Saytan: Ich hatte auch ne Forensperre aber wegen was anderen.


razyl du hast es geschafft incht jeder schafft es aberi ch bin grad vor lachen vom stuhl gefallen herzlichen glückwunsch xD




weswegen forensperre?


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> gz!
> hier dein geschenk
> 
> 
> ...


omg need epic!


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Ala: So alt bist du doch gar net :>


Wenn du wüsstest... xD


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

hier nochmal anime version^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> razyl du hast es geschafft incht jeder schafft es aberi ch bin grad vor lachen vom stuhl gefallen herzlichen glückwunsch xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du fällst wegen so einen kleinen satz vom Stuhl o.O Naja...
Erklär ich dir zu 100% net hier. Da es in ein Forum net hingehört. Ist auch egal, das ganze hat sich erledigt und gut ist.


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du weißt das Melih nur auf Animes steht?^^
> @ Saytan: Ich hatte auch ne Forensperre aber wegen was anderen.



Stimmt doch gar nicht!!!

@Kronas


Blond wär mir lieber aber hey......die ist trotzdem net schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest... xD


Jemand darkness falls geguckt?irgendwie..ach egal^^


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest... xD


trotdem bildhübsch *schleim*


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest... xD


Wie alt bist du denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Trolli: SCHLEIMER!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

lol by elke xD


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Stimmt doch gar nicht!!!
> 
> @Kronas
> 
> ...


kopf -> tisch
erst soll ich als anime besorgen dann in blond... afk google bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du fällst wegen so einen kleinen satz vom Stuhl o.O Naja...
> Erklär ich dir zu 100% net hier. Da es in ein Forum net hingehört. Ist auch egal, das ganze hat sich erledigt und gut ist.


es kam einfach so passend erst mit dem geschenk mti der frau und dan dein satz okay das mit stuhlfallen stimmt nun nicht aber gelacht hab ich ^^als ob ich vor lachen vom stuhl falle tut doch keiner des sagt man nur so^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> kopf -> tisch
> erst soll ich als anime besorgen dann in blond... afk google bilder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sag erstmal hallo zum Tisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Saytan: Achso... hmm  ok^^


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

so hier in blond
wehe irgendwas passt nicht^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das fragt man eine Frau nicht, du unsensibler, taktloser Kerl!!!

(15... XD)


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> so hier in blond
> wehe irgendwas passt nicht^^


_*Kein Animebild*_
@ Ala: Pff an sowas halt ich mich net^^ meinst du das mit 15 Ernst?


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sag erstmal hallo zum Tisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


'Hallo Tisch, hier spricht Kopf, ich komm runter.'
jetzt glücklich?^^


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> so hier in blond
> wehe irgendwas passt nicht^^
> 
> 
> ...




Nice mit der würde ich gerne "ein paar kaffe trinken" *hust*


ps: könntest du mir so ein bild mit Peaches geben? wär nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> so hier in blond
> wehe irgendwas passt nicht^^


Ich glaube, er wollte eine blonde Animetussi.^^


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er wollte eine blonde Animetussi.^^



NEIN!


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> 'Hallo Tisch, hier spricht Kopf, ich komm runter.'
> jetzt glücklich?^^


Super 1 A, nur hätte es ein Animebild für Melih sein müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Melih: tu es net leugnen


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> _*Kein Animebild*_
> @ Ala: Pff an sowas halt ich mich net^^ meinst du das mit 15 Ernst?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meinste des gefällt ihm?


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Nice mit der würde ich gerne "ein paar kaffe trinken" *hust*
> 
> 
> ps: könntest du mir so ein bild mit Peaches geben? wär nice
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (26. Dezember 2008)

Hab das hier grad per ICQ zugeschickt bekommen:


> Kotas &#8206;(21:47):
> Ëó÷øàÿ êîëëåêöèÿ õåíòàé òîëüêî ó íàñ! Òàê ýòè êóêîëêè åùå íèêîãäà íå ðåçâèëèñü ñ ïóëüñèðóþùèìè åëäàêàìè! sexprazdnik(òî÷êà)ru 88628



kenn diesen Kontas nicht.
WAS ZUM TEUFEL HATT DAS ZU BEDEUTEN???


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> _*Kein Animebild*_
> @ Ala: Pff an sowas halt ich mich net^^ und 15. Wo leben wir denn?^^


 |
 |
 |
\/


Kronas schrieb:


> hier nochmal anime version^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der post wurde nur leider unter weiterer postflut begraben^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> der post wurde nur leider unter weiterer postflut begraben^^


Ja aber die war net blond da.
@ Saytan: die hat grüne haare  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> _*Kein Animebild*_
> @ Ala: Pff an sowas halt ich mich net^^ meinst du das mit 15 Ernst?


Ja, meine ich.^^


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Hab das hier grad per ICQ zugeschickt bekommen:
> 
> 
> kenn diesen Kontas nicht.
> WAS ZUM TEUFEL HATT DAS ZU BEDEUTEN???


glaub der gleiche hat mich im qip vor n paar tagen angeschrieben.
das dürfte btw kyrillisch sein. nur halt nich dargestellt.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja, meine ich.^^


Ok ...
mom mal.


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja aber die war net blond da.
> @ Saytan: die hat grüne haare
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


blond und anime...
bilderservice kronas wirds versuchen


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> blond und anime...
> bilderservice kronas wirds versuchen



ich will kein ANime tusse sondern lieber Peaches Mit so was heißem was die blonde dame hatte -.-^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> blond und anime...
> bilderservice kronas wirds versuchen


:-D wenn du es schaffst kannste dich bei Melih einstellen lassen für 500 Euro die Stunde^^


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetz aber


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


soo die rechte!^^
mehr spuckt google nicht aus
und wehe mod kommt und sagt die haben zu wenig an


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> jetz aber


Saytan bekommt den Job bei Melih^^


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NEIN!




ich will kein ANime tusse sondern lieber Peaches Mit so was heißem was die blonde dame hatte -.-


kapische?


@Kronas



sind die nicht von Naruto o0


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kein weihnachtsoutfit^^


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok ...
> mom mal.


Ja, was wollen Sie mir mitteilen?


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> NEIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was sind peaches^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja, was wollen Sie mir mitteilen?


Ich such was...^^
@ Kronas: Englisch für Pfirsiche


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> NEIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/2751/anim...tittsjx9fu7.jpg

sei zufrieden mit dein kak leben xD ausserdem meine ersten 500 euros plz


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> was sind peaches^^



das ist eine....ähm....ich sags dir per pm


@Sayten

1.man sieht Nippel
2.die DINGER sind doch viel zu groß 0o0


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

ihr seid sehr, sehr kaputte Menschen Oo


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/2751/anim...tittsjx9fu7.jpg
> 
> sei zufrieden mit dein kak leben xD ausserdem meine ersten 500 euros plz


hentai alarm!^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ihr seid sehr, sehr kaputte Menschen Oo


DANKE DANKE FÜR DAS KOMPLIMENT DAAAAANKE^^
@ Saytan : HAHAHAHAHA^^


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/6618/bl...swimsuitsv8.png
aber eine hiervon"!

da haste große auswahl


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ihr seid sehr, sehr kaputte Menschen Oo


Na, das hat aber lange gedauert, bis du zu dieser Erkentniss gekommen bist...


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

ihr seid sehr kapputte menschen -.-


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ihr seid sehr kappute menschen -.-


korrigereU bist ein kaputter mensch


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Na, das hat aber lange gedauert, bis du zu dieser Erkentniss gekommen bist...


So jetzt hab ichs wieder gefunden,. Ich glaub ich hab nen Problem mit den Alterschätzen *seufz*
Aber ich muss sagen: Der Nachtschwärmer war der Tag, an den ich mich fast tot gelacht habe bei brilles comments^^
@ Melih; du bist aber damit eingeschlossen oder?


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich bin ein sehr kapputte menschen -.-


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ihr seid sehr kapputte menschen -.-


du wolltest bilder, wie liefern bilder, wo liegt das problem^^


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> korrigereU bist ein kaputter mensch





WISO ich?

ich will doch nur ein Bild VOn peaches mit dem heißen Outfitt was auch Die blonde Dame hatte....mehr nicht!



und keine Hentai ANime girls die eine Körbchengröße von XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXL haben


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das hast du peach,was ist daran so geil?opfer also echt


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Hey noch 600 Seiten und wir sind bei der 3000. Seite ^^
@ Saytan: HAHAHAHA  Danke das du mich zum lachen bringst^^


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ichs wieder gefunden,. Ich glaub ich hab nen Problem mit den Alterschätzen *seufz*


Für wie alt hast du mich denn geschätzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NEIN nicht DIE!!!


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


frag nach ner erklärungspm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


keine peach von mario gemeint^^


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> frag nach ner erklärungspm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



suchst du schon nach dem bild? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Für wie alt hast du mich denn geschätzt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für 17 o.O
@ Melih:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lady Dy (DIE)?^^


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> suchst du schon nach dem bild?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


google bilder liefert nichts und auf solche seiten mit so nem zeug geh ich bestimmt nicht ^^


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Für 17 o.O
> @ Melih:
> 
> 
> ...



-.-

@Kronas


schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> @Kronas
> 
> ...


was heißt hier schade
befriedige deine perversen wünsche selber!^^


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> was heißt hier schade
> befriedige deine perversen wünsche selber!^^



Ich hab selbst nichts gefunden -.-^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst nichts gefunden -.-^^


Tjjaaa such mal deutlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst nichts gefunden -.-^^


eine hand aus der hose und mit beiden suchen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst nichts gefunden -.-^^


wenn du irgendwelche perversen bildchen net findest findet sie keiner


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du irgendwelche perversen bildchen net findest findet sie keiner


Die brille ist ja auch noch da^^
Aber du hast recht


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> eine hand aus der hose und mit beiden suchen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich könnte nun einen Satz bringen und das Niveau wär endgütlig für immer tod^^


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du irgendwelche perversen bildchen net findest findet sie keiner



das sind nicht "DIE" perversen bilder du du denkst :/


@Razyl

das niveau ist schon in der hölle.....


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das sind nicht "DIE" perversen bilder du du denkst :/


NOCH SCHLIMMER?^^


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich könnte nun einen Satz bringen und das Niveau wär endgütlig für immer tod^^


nachtschwärmer hatte noch nie niveau^^


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> NOCH SCHLIMMER?^^



nein auserdem...solln die nicht pervers sein :/^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das sind nicht "DIE" perversen bilder du du denkst :/


jaja das sagen sie alle...
wer spüontan nach onanieren sucht sucht nunmal keine normalen bilder


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> nein auserdem...solln die nicht pervers sein :/^^


nicht perverse leicht bekleidete frauen kla


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> nachtschwärmer hatte noch nie niveau^^


Ein wahres Wort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> nein auserdem...solln die nicht pervers sein :/^^


LÜGNER!


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> nachtschwärmer hatte noch nie niveau^^


Doch ein wenig schon, aber wie gesagt: endgültig begraben^^


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> nicht perverse leicht bekleidete frauen kla



GENAU! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ein wahres Wort.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sind 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Fuck you geh jetz auf ne pornoseite befriedige dich und komm danch wieder normal zurück xD also echt


----------



## White-Frost (26. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> nachtschwärmer hatte noch nie niveau^^


Stimmt so nicht aber das Niveau is vor einiger Zeit langsam aber stettig mit den Stamm Spammern verschwunden..... T.T


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch ein wenig schon, aber wie gesagt: endgültig begraben^^


wir sind eh grad in nem tief, diskussionen über leicht bekleidete frauen^^


----------



## Melih (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Fuck you geh jetz auf ne pornoseite befriedige dich und komm danch wieder normal zurück xD also echt



LES NICHT MEINE GEDANKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sind 5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann halt 5, mir doch egal.^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Fuck you geh jetz auf ne pornoseite befriedige dich und komm danch wieder normal zurück xD also echt


Saytan du musst es nicht immer SO genau ausdrücken


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> LES NICHT MEINE GEDANKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"lies" !


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht aber das Niveau is vor einiger Zeit langsam aber stettig mit den Stamm Spammern verschwunden..... T.T


danke^^


----------



## Alanium (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> LES NICHT MEINE GEDANKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


IMPERATIV MIT I!!! DAS HEIßT LIES !!! XD


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dann halt 5, mir doch egal.^^


wie rebellisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> LES NICHT MEINE GEDANKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du ziehst dich selbst runter^^


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Fuck you geh jetz auf ne pornoseite befriedige dich und komm danch wieder normal zurück xD also echt



Ich korrigiere mich:

ihr seid sehr, sehr SEHR kaputte Menschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> du ziehst dich selbst runter^^



ich sag nur die wahrheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ps: ich geh jetzt afk .....


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

@ White:
Was soll denn das heißen`? Ich bin stetig bemüht hier ein niveau reinzubringen :>
@ Lol troll:
Ich auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Saytan du musst es nicht immer SO genau ausdrücken


Hmm hast du etwa lust ihm noch weiter zuzuhören bzw mitzulesen?der soll seine bedürfnisse stillen mit nem guten hentai z.b. wo zombies ne olle ficken und dan gib ruhe danach kann man wieder mti ihm reden wirste sehen xD


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> danke^^


Immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vermiss LoD, Lurock, Dracun ähm wie hies die Ente gleich wieder oder was der alles für avas hatte XD aufjeden Fall so 4-5 Leute die nimmer da sind aber mit denens am lustigsten war XD


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere mich:
> 
> ihr seid sehr, sehr SEHR kaputte Menschen
> 
> ...


wir schreiben nur frei raus und drehen den formulierungsregler runter^^


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> IMPERATIV MIT I!!! DAS HEIßT LIES !!! XD


in gramatik hab isch imma ne viea gehabt


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


najo ich vermiss die nich^^
nur chopi vllt


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dracun ist ab und zu hier. Der rest? Geht auch ohne, wir haben Brille HA!
Carcha im IRC ist mal wieder göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere mich:
> 
> ihr seid sehr, sehr SEHR kaputte Menschen
> 
> ...


Bin scheis Stolz drauf


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dracun ist ab und zu hier. Der rest? Geht auch ohne, wir haben Brille HA!


nud unser hentai regisseur


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ps: ich geh jetzt afk .....


ich glaub danach hast du erstmal dein bedürfnis nach den bildern befriedigt *hust wortspiel hust*


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dracun ist ab und zu hier. Der rest? Geht auch ohne, wir haben Brille HA!


Was will ich mit Brille XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Rest muss wieder her!!!^^


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Dezember 2008)

bin ma kurz in der wow


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich glaub danach hast du erstmal dein bedürfnis nach den bildern befriedigt *hust wortspiel hust*



nicht NACH DEN bildern.......ich geh gepflegt ein richtiges °°°° anschauen und kein Hentai oder sonst was


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Was will ich mit Brille XD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Brille > Rest ganz klar. brille bring einen legenfalls mti seinen Kommentaren zum Lachen


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich glaub danach hast du erstmal dein bedürfnis nach den bildern befriedigt *hust wortspiel hust*


glaub ich auch,ich glaub schaut isch so nacktfotos an und haut mit seinem puller voll gegen desktop


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> nicht NACH DEN bildern.......ich geh gepflegt ein richtiges °°°° anschauen und kein Hentai oder sonst was


geh endlich!^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> geh endlich!^^


Er brauchen Vorspiel....^^


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> geh endlich!^^



mach ich ....aber ab und zu schau ich vorbei :/


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er brauchen Vorspiel....^^


du brauchen duden!^^


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er brauchen Vorspiel....^^


Dann helf ihm mal bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> du brauchen duden!^^


Der steht in den Regal über mir^^
@ White: Nein zu 100% NEIN


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

gibt es kein anderes THema?


ich will meine ruhe haben *hust*


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der steht in den Regal über mir^^


dann hol runter *musste bei diesen worten an melih denken...* und guck wie man brauchen konjugiert!^^


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der steht in den Regal über mir^^
> @ White: Nein zu 100% NEIN


Nich grad hilfsbereit und das zur Weinachtszeit schäm dich Junge schäm dich!!!^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann hol runter *musste bei diesen worten an melih denken...* und guck wie man brauchen konjugiert!^^


Mir egal, das ding staubt eh nur ein^^ im Nachtschwärmer und chat gebe ich mir keine mühe.
@ White: Wieso hilfst du ihn dann nicht?^^


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir egal, das ding staubt eh nur ein^^ im Nachtschwärmer und chat gebe ich mir keine mühe.
> @ White: Wieso hilfst du ihn dann nicht?^^


Meine Freundin meuchelt mich das geht einfach nich also ne ne ne^^ Musst schon du machen


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir egal, das ding staubt eh nur ein^^ im Nachtschwärmer und chat gebe ich mir keine mühe.
> @ White: Wieso hilfst du *ihn* dann nicht?^^


duden!!!^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> duden!!!^^


Im chat/Forum geb ich mir weniger mühe als in Briefen/E-Mails...
@ White: na dann übernimmt das Kronas
Verdammt nun kann ich immer 2 mal lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> duden!!!^^




Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> gibt es kein anderes THema?
> 
> 
> ich will meine ruhe haben *hust*


Du willst ruhe?Die ruhe kreigste wenn du dich beim onanieren vorm hentai filmst nud ins i-net stellst und endlich zugibst das du dir nackte anime weiber anschaust nud mit dein pullermann gegen desktop klopfst und dan vor schmerz schreist
ruhe bekommst DU wenn du abstand von hentai softporno hentais usw nimmst und das ganz weit weg vom forum lässt!DAN und erst DAN hast Du ruhe


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Im chat/Forum geb ich mir weniger mühe als in Briefen/E-Mails...
> @ White: na dann übernimmt das Kronas
> Verdammt nun kann ich immer 2 mal lachen
> 
> ...


bilderservice kronas nicht runterholservice kronas!^^


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Im chat/Forum geb ich mir weniger mühe als in Briefen/E-Mails...
> @ White: na dann übernimmt das Kronas
> Verdammt nun kann ich immer 2 mal lachen
> 
> ...


Sollen se machen diese drecks Duden Spammer ich hasse die des is abartig... Gehören alle aus sämtlichen  Foren gebannt diese Schweinehunde elendigen Krüppel wie ich se hasse des is abartig....
Aber gut beschlossen Kronas macht das


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Du willst ruhe?Die ruhe kreigste wenn du dich beim onanieren vorm hentai filmst nud ins i-net stellst und endlich zugibst das du dir nackte anime weiber anschaust nud mit dein pullermann gegen desktop klopfst und dan vor schmerz schreist
> ruhe bekommst DU wenn du abstand von hentai softporno hentais usw nimmst und das ganz weit weg vom forum lässt!DAN und erst DAN hast Du ruhe


Saytan... du musst nicht alles soo direkt erklären...
@ Kronas: Melih brauch halt 2 Dienste...


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Du willst ruhe?Die ruhe kreigste wenn du dich beim onanieren vorm hentai filmst nud ins i-net stellst und endlich zugibst das du dir nackte anime weiber anschaust nud mit dein pullermann gegen desktop klopfst und dan vor schmerz schreist
> ruhe bekommst DU wenn du abstand von hentai softporno hentais usw nimmst und das ganz weit weg vom forum lässt!DAN und erst DAN hast Du ruhe


ich lieg aufem boden vor lachen^^


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Sollen se machen diese drecks Duden Spammer ich hasse die des is abartig... Gehören alle aus sämtlichen  Foren gebannt diese Schweinehunde elendigen Krüppel wie ich se hasse des is abartig....
> Aber gut beschlossen Kronas macht das


hmm und das letzte in deiner signatur würd ich dan löschen^^


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Du willst ruhe?Die ruhe kreigste wenn du dich beim onanieren vorm hentai filmst nud ins i-net stellst und endlich zugibst das du dir nackte anime weiber anschaust nud mit dein pullermann gegen desktop klopfst und dan vor schmerz schreist
> ruhe bekommst DU wenn du abstand von hentai softporno hentais usw nimmst und das ganz weit weg vom forum lässt!DAN und erst DAN hast Du ruhe



ich SAGTE DOCH VERDAMMTNOCHMAL DAS ICH KEINE HENTAIS NORMALERWEIßE ANSCHAUE :/


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich SAGTE DOCH VERDAMMTNOCHMAL DAS ICH KEINE HENTAIS NORMALERWEIßE ANSCHAUE :/


aber das mein junge glaubt dir keiner,zeig uns nen video wo du nen normalen porno anschaust(nein keine fetten weiber,keine xxxxxxl titen) dan glauben wir dir


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich SAGTE DOCH VERDAMMTNOCHMAL DAS ICH KEINE HENTAIS *NORMALERWEIßE *ANSCHAUE :/





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich SAGTE DOCH VERDAMMTNOCHMAL DAS ICH KEINE HENTAIS *NORMALERWEIßE* ANSCHAUE :/


glauben wir die ja alle!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


2 dumme ein gedanke^^


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> hmm und das letzte in deiner signatur würd ich dan löschen^^


Kommt ganz drauf an was du unter Liebe verstehst und was ich unter Liebe verstehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> glauben wir die ja alle!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


2 Dumme ein gedanke^^


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> aber das mein junge glaubt dir keiner,zeig uns nen video wo du nen normalen porno anschaust(nein keine fetten weiber,keine xxxxxxl titen) dan glauben wir dir



ich kann dir sogar das video per pm zeigen was ich gerade anschaue! -.-


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich SAGTE DOCH VERDAMMTNOCHMAL DAS ICH KEINE HENTAIS NORMALERWEIßE ANSCHAUE :/


Hey es nimmt dir doch keiner übel^^ Jeder des seine jetz schäm dich doch nich das ist was ganz "natürliches" also jeder wird durch irgendwas anderes scharf^^ Und die Hentai Werbung auf MTV nimmt auch zu also bist du nicht der einzige also Kopf hoch steh deinen Mann XD


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich SAGTE DOCH VERDAMMTNOCHMAL DAS ICH KEINE HENTAIS *NORMALERWEIßE* ANSCHAUE :/


das normalerweise hab ich übersehen.

Ach jetzt gibst dus auch zu,wieso sollten wir dich in ruhe lassen?


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich kann dir sogar das video per pm zeigen was ich gerade anschaue! -.-


Machs hier öffentlich^^


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich kann dir sogar das video per pm zeigen was ich gerade anschaue! -.-


dan ma go


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> 2 dumme ein gedanke^^





Razyl schrieb:


> 2 Dumme ein gedanke^^


schonwieder^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> schonwieder^^


ROOOOOFL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Haha^^


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> dan ma go



so -.-


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

Also melih schäm dich nicht,jeder mag etwas anders du magst halt nackte gezeichnete weiber.Schäm dich nicht steh dazu geh auf die straße und ruf ganz laut:
ich steh auf nackte anime weiber und das ist auch gut so.Ich steh auf nackte aniem weiber und ich bin stolz drauf!


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> so -.-


du versendest hier nicht echt pornolinks oder?


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> so -.-


Hat aber gedauert bis de ne normale Seite offen hattest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> so -.-


Und Saytan machts jetzt öffentlich ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Kronas: Ja amcht er aber
Ach das war auch mal lustiges bei Kamui.... direkt öffentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und Saytan machts jetzt öffentlich ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kann er mchen...er bekommt dann ein  bann nicht ich ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> kann er mchen...er bekommt dann ein  bann nicht ich ...


dafür wissen wir dann, was du dir für n shice reinziehst


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> kann er mchen...er bekommt dann ein  bann nicht ich ...


Jap deshalb ja^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> OH MEIN GOTT das uistzuviel für mich du hast es geschafft melih hiermit bin ich aus dem forum raus!


Du bist echt.... und du postest so einen link auch noch omg^^
WIESO WUSSTE ICH DAS ER DAS MACHT WIESO NUUUUR?


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2008)

hab jetzt nicht draufgeklickt aber auf dem link steht 'hentai'... meintest du nicht grade du willst echte frauen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab jetzt nicht draufgeklickt aber auf dem link steht 'hentai'... meintest du nicht grade du willst echte frauen?


wollen und bekommen sind 2 paar schuh xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das ist nicht was ich gespostet habt du saftsack!!!


das würd ich jetzt auch behaupten^^


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das ist nicht was ich gespostet habt du saftsack!!!


Lüg mir nicht ins gesicht!Du pöser schlingel


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wollen und bekommen sind 2 paar schuh xD


ja^^


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

schickt mir ne pm und ich zeig euch den richtigen link was ich geschickt habe -.-^^


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das ist nicht was ich gespostet habt du saftsack!!!


Klar der Satz kommt über der Sig sehr überzeugend rüber^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das würd ich jetzt auch behaupten^^


Das gleiche wollt ich nun auch posten :>


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> schickt mir ne pm und ich zeig euch den richtigen link was ich geschickt habe -.-^^


ich glaub ich kann drauf verzichten oO


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> schickt mir ne pm und ich zeig euch den richtigen link was ich geschickt habe -.-^^


Ja dann machst schnelll irgend so ne youporn Seite auf als ausrede kenn ma shcon


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

*Black suit, the black shades, the black shoes
Black tie with the black attitude
New style, black Raybans, I'm stunnin', man
New hotness, pitch black, 600, man*


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich glaub ich kann drauf verzichten oO


loool das war auch mein gedanke xD


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> loool das war auch mein gedanke xD


langsam glaub ich ihr alle seit ein und dieselbe person


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Ach FU


ihr wollt nur nicht erkenne das ich normaler p0rns anschaue o0


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> langsam glaub ich ihr alle seit ein und dieselbe person


[seit]
^^ Brille kann eh Hellsehen


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ach FU
> 
> 
> ihr wollt nur nicht erkenne das ich normaler p0rns anschaue o0


der begriff "normal" sowie deine persönlichkeit in einem satz vertragen sich nunmal nicht!


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> langsam glaub ich ihr alle seit ein und dieselbe person


Klar 2 PCs 3 Lappys und gogogogo


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> [seit]
> ^^ Brille kann eh Hellsehen


mir doch wurscht wie man das schreibt !


ja deshalb hat er ja ne GRÜNE brille


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> der begriff "normal" sowie deine persönlichkeit in einem satz vertragen sich nunmal nicht!


 

-.-


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Dezember 2008)

buffed.de ist nicht iPod/iPhonefreundlich gestaltet!


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> buffed.de ist nicht iPod/iPhonefreundlich gestaltet!


wechsel das thema nicht!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> buffed.de ist nicht iPod/iPhonefreundlich gestaltet!


thema crasher!


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> buffed.de ist nicht iPod/iPhonefreundlich gestaltet!


Schlechter Übergang


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> buffed.de ist nicht iPod/iPhonefreundlich gestaltet!


Buuuh themenwechseler BUUU^^


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Buuuh themenwechseler BUUU^^



ihr könnt ja gerne weiter eure p0rns tauschen, war jetzt nur sone Feststellung Oo


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Boaaah ich seh grad 2 Tage noch dann hab ich 1 Jahr Buffed zam!!! Krieg ich Geschenke, Geschenke haben will!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ihr könnt ja gerne weiter eure p0rns tauschen, war jetzt nur sone Feststellung Oo


kakao und orangensaft schmecken nicht gemischt





war jetzt auch nur so ne feststellung


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ihr könnt ja gerne weiter eure p0rns tauschen, war jetzt nur sone Feststellung Oo


du willst nur daswir weiter drauf eingehen und fragen warum!


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> kakao und orangensaft schmecken nicht gemischt


gut das du das jetzt sagst wollte das grad probieren


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> du willst nur daswir weiter drauf eingehen und fragen warum!



nö, aber ich esse gerade Wasabi-erbsen!



Grüne schrieb:


> kakao und orangensaft schmecken nicht gemischt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo! So mein ich das!


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2008)

wo waren wir?


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> wo waren wir?


Melihs privatfilmchen


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> wo waren wir?


the internet is for................


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> wo waren wir?


bei melih und seinen hentais


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> wo waren wir?



glaube irgendwelche erotiklinks per PM oder so Oo


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2008)

achja genau


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> the internet is for................


Informations? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Informations?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö porn


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Informations?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das war einmal... mom ich such mal nen quote


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Informations?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Information! Es ist im englischen nicht zählbar,daher KEIN Plural *g*


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nö porn


Zefix fast richtig


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Information! Es ist im englischen nicht zählbar,daher KEIN Plural *g*


Bastard


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das war einmal... mom ich such mal nen quote


Wie den mit Melihs spontansuche=?


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Bastard


der nachtschwärmer artet in pornos hentai und beleidigungen aus


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Bastard


LOL xD


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Bastard






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie den mit Melihs spontansuche=?


nope, was anderes


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> der nachtschwärmer artet in pornos hentai und beleidigungen aus


Bald gibts BANN, BANN, BANN^^


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2008)

egal bin mal weg
viel spaß noch


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> egal bin mal weg
> viel spaß noch


jaja jetzt schnell abhauen xD
omg noch 10 Posts und ich bin schon bei 4,600 Posts o.O
@ Brille: ah ok


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

> Weltweit existieren über 4,2 Millionen pornografische Websites.




und das sind nur die sites, ohne anzahl der pr0ns pro site


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> und das sind nur die sites, ohne anzahl der pr0ns pro site


Oha... das ist schon hart


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oha... das ist schon hart


jo.... da hat man die qual der wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo.... da hat man die qual der wahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne ziemlich große Wahl...


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Dezember 2008)

naja erst war das internet für 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann sollte es für




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genutzt werden, aber dann...naja..ihr wisst schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne ziemlich große Wahl...


passt passt :>


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ...


OmG Niveau im Nachtschwärmer, naja ansatzweiße was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brille du kennst alle Seiten gelle?


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> OmG Niveau im Nachtschwärmer, naja ansatzweiße was anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich kann noch ein wenig Goethe und Schiller zitieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Rarararararararararararararararararararrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ich kann noch ein wenig Goethe und Schiller zitieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wahnsinn NIVEAU! Wo ist Melih wenn man ihn mal braucht-.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille du kennst alle Seiten gelle?


ja, von vorn hinten und was sonst noch allles geht, immer doch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, von vorn hinten und was sonst noch allles geht, immer doch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War ja nur so ne vermutung...


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ich kann noch ein wenig Goethe und Schiller zitieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja toll ich kann auch die bücher rauskramen und zitieren, die kunst ist, es zu verstehen!
und ich weiss nicht, wie viele das hier können.


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, von vorn hinten und was sonst noch allles geht, immer doch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



argh, diese Bilder... -.-



Grüne schrieb:


> ja toll ich kann auch die bücher rauskramen und zitieren, die kunst ist, es zu verstehen!
> und ich weiss nicht, wie viele das hier können.



naja, Maria Stuart...da hab ich in der Arbeit 14 pkt. geschrieben. Bei Faust I waren es 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> argh, diese Bilder... -.-


Wenn man schon LolTroll heißt muss man auch mal lollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahnsinn NIVEAU! Wo ist Melih wenn man ihn mal braucht-.-



zur stelle!


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> zur stelle!


Hau dat Niveau putt!^^
Apropos: Bist fertig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> zur stelle!


Hast aber gebraucht


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hau dat Niveau putt!^^
> Apropos: Bist fertig?
> 
> 
> ...



ne der kuchen ist noch net ganz fertig


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ne der kuchen ist noch net ganz fertig


Jaja kuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ne der kuchen ist noch net ganz fertig



argh, noch mehr Bilder -.-


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ne der kuchen ist noch net ganz fertig


ich sag jetzt nichts sonst weinste noch :>^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ich sag jetzt nichts sonst weinste noch :>^^


sag es los! Ich will ihn weinen sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> naja, Maria Stuart...da hab ich in der Arbeit 14 pkt. geschrieben. Bei Faust I waren es 15
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja, ich habe beides noch nicht in der schule gelesen, nur faust außerschulisch, daher hab ich leider keine solche bewertung meines verständnisses der texte.


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ich sag jetzt nichts sonst weinste noch :>^^



wiso? D:


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tja, ich habe beides noch nicht in der schule gelesen, nur faust außerschulisch, daher hab ich leider keine solche bewertung meines verständnisses der texte.



k, bei uns werden beide Werke Abiturrelevant sein -.-


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> tja, ich habe beides noch nicht in der schule gelesen, nur faust außerschulisch, daher hab ich leider keine solche bewertung meines verständnisses der texte.


Ich habe beides nie gelesen, Faust nur angelesen. Irgendwie damals kb auf das Buch gehabt
Noch 400 Posts bis zu 5k grenze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> k, bei uns werden beide Werke Abiturrelevant sein -.-


bei mir vll auch, hab aber noch 2 1/2 jahre =P


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei mir vll auch, hab aber noch 2 1/2 jahre =P



ich bin dieses Schuljahr dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hessisches Zentralabitur ft...naja...loose oder win wird sich noch zeigen *g*


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei mir vll auch, hab aber noch 2 1/2 jahre =P


Hmm ich auch... und ich weiß jetzt schon was die Deutschlehrerin sagt "Nehmt Interpretation und kein Erörtern. Interpretation ist vieeel leichter "...
Jop für einen der Interpretation hasst und Erörtern immer ne 1 o. 2 hat natürlich ist Interpretation da leichter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*und alles verstummt*


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Dezember 2008)

[schweigen]


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

so zähne geputzt usw bissel lang gedauert^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> so zähne geputzt usw bissel lang gedauert^^


Glänzense nun?^^


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glänzense nun?^^


ja aber hallo^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ja aber hallo^^


Hmm hast du Goldzähne? hrhr


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Nun egal auch, ich geh nochen bissel musik hörn baba^^


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nun egal auch, ich geh nochen bissel musik hörn baba^^



bubu, aber keinen komischen HipHop-kram hören!


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> bubu, aber keinen komischen HipHop-kram hören!


Ich höre kein Hiphop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich höre kein Hiphop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



man weiß ja nie und jeder, der aus dem HipHopsumpf gefischt wird, ist eine gerettete Seele mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> man weiß ja nie und jeder, der aus dem HipHopsumpf gefischt wird, ist eine gerettete Seele mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


;P  na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> man weiß ja nie und jeder, der aus dem HipHopsumpf gefischt wird, ist eine gerettete Seele mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hörb hip hop


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Dezember 2008)

brrrrreeeeee ich steh auch auf hip-hop


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ich hörb hip hop



Ein Ungläubiger!



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrrrreeeeee ich steh auch auf hip-hop



Und noch einer!


----------



## Taikunsun (27. Dezember 2008)

BÄM LVL 80 und jetzt geh ich schlafen *gähnt*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Dezember 2008)

AND I´M BLACK Y'ALL, AND I´M BLACK Y'ALL, AND IM BLACKER THAN BLACK CUZ AM BLACK Y'ALL

ist ehh mein absoluter favourate song




p.s. war übrigens barrack obamas vorstellungs-song als er zu der welt gesprochen hat!!!!!!!!!!111111

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8oHq2Nj-hk...feature=related



pps. wer das lied am ende vom vid kennt, soll mir bitte sagten wie´s heißt, ich LIEBE es!


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBaCWVIdHnw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gc35smxGoIA...feature=related


und damit geh ich auch offline für heute nachtii


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

naja leute i(s)ch geh dann auch mal off


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Dezember 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBaCWVIdHnw
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gc35smxGoIA...feature=related




igiitt...so nen scheiß hörn doch nur die ossis

in meiner welt gibts nur amihip-hop-happidipby-flop


----------



## Darkdisi (27. Dezember 2008)

Yeah! Ich bin Nachtaktiv... wer Noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Dezember 2008)

Darkdisi schrieb:


> Yeah! Ich bin Nachtaktiv... wer Noch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der thumbnail-vergimper-troll^^


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2008)

Laaaangweilig!


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (27. Dezember 2008)

Wenn dir langweilig ist, guck comedy central, läuft grad South park wow folge ^^ sau geil x)


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2008)

Hab kein Comedy Central... Naja, bin wieder Achievments farmen...


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (27. Dezember 2008)

Hast du den Sender *Nick*? nach 20:15 läuft da immer Comedy Central


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Dezember 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Laaaangweilig!


ui welch seltener gast


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Gutn Abend verehrte N8schwärmer


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

*gähn*


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> *gähn*


Da lebt noch was außer mir^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Dezember 2008)

Leben ja, Lust zu schreiben nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Dezember 2008)

Doppelter Sackmistkackpost


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Doppelter Sackmistkackpost


Pöser Doppelposter du!^^ 
Abend Selor ^-^


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Mir ist langweilig......


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig......


Dann schreibe mit uns den Nachtschwärmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Dezember 2008)

Ja ja, kann ich nichts dafür, dass Buffed so derbe laggt...


----------



## Dracun (27. Dezember 2008)

NABEND



wuahahahaha


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja ja, kann ich nichts dafür, dass Buffed so derbe laggt...


Was soll ich da sagen der noch 5 Downloads im Hintergrund offen hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Dracun: Abend


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja ja, kann ich nichts dafür, dass Buffed so derbe laggt...



einfach keine pOrnos downloaden.....


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Dezember 2008)

Im Gegensatz zu dir brauch ich das nicht Melih 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> einfach keine pOrnos downloaden.....


Das sagt der richtige mit Seinen Animes....^-^


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Gegensatz du Mano guck ich keine Hentais an ....


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Gegensatz du Mano guck ich keine Hentais an ....


Auch wieder wahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  obwohl hat da Saytan gestern Abend nicht sonen link gepostet....^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Gegensatz du Mano guck ich keine Hentais an ....



Die "Light" Variante ist auch net besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch wieder wahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das war aber nicht der link den  ich ihm geschickt habe....


----------



## Dracun (27. Dezember 2008)

ihr seid allet pron sauger^^


----------



## Lillyan (27. Dezember 2008)

Der Nachtschwärmer bleibt hiermit eine Stunde lang geschlossen. Grund: Jemand postet Hentai-Links (die Person hat ebenfalls eine Schreibsperre) und niemand hielt es für nötig es zu reporten. Sollte jemand in der Zeit einen weiteren Nachtschwärmer erstellen erfolgt ebenfalls eine Schreibsperre.

Noch einmal, da es wohl vergessen ging: Der Nachtschwärmer ist keine regelfreie Zone.

Beschwerden dazu per PN an mich.

//Edit: Und weiter gehts.


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Uuuund first after Lilly^^


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

rararararararaararaaaaaaaaa

guten abend


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> rararararararaararaaaaaaaaa
> 
> guten abend


Abend White 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Sind se jetz alle aus Angst weg? =P

Und ging irgendwer von aus das irgend ein Nachtschwärmer einen anderen Nachtschwärmer reporten würde? Ob alt oder neu alle Nachtschwärmer sind eine geschlossene Einheit buahahahahahahaha (oder gehen eh von dauer beobachtung aus)


----------



## Crackmack (27. Dezember 2008)

Juhu in 10 min is wieder 1k winter <.< mit lvl 50 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Sind se jetz alle aus Angst weg? =P
> 
> Und ging irgendwer von aus das irgend ein Nachtschwärmer einen anderen Nachtschwärmer reporten würde? Ob alt oder neu alle Nachtschwärmer sind eine geschlossene Einheit buahahahahahahaha (oder gehen eh von dauer beobachtung aus)


Ich wollte erst, aber irgendwie hab ich es doch gelassen, dachte wirklich irgendjemand überwacht den hier. naja was lehrt uns das? Nichtmehr über sowas hier sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wollte erst, aber irgendwie hab ich es doch gelassen, dachte wirklich irgendjemand überwacht den hier. naja was lehrt uns das? Nichtmehr über sowas hier sprechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


TRAITOR


----------



## Dracun (27. Dezember 2008)

Wuahahahahahaha


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Wb Dracun^^
@ White: Nö wieso? 
Solche Links in einen offi. Forum... naja...


----------



## Dracun (27. Dezember 2008)

eure ehrliche meinung pls^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> eure ehrliche meinung pls^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm weis nich irgendwie gibts kein süßeres Fieh wie den Roboter oder hat der n gewissen sinn?^^ Aber ansonsten an sich toll^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hmm weis nich irgendwie gibts kein süßeres Fieh wie den Roboter oder hat der n gewissen sinn?^^ Aber ansonsten an sich toll^^


Wall-E => komischer, süßer Film mit Liebesstorry? Passt^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

ich find den untergrund vom robot könnt man wegmachen


----------



## Dracun (27. Dezember 2008)

im irc wird i grad voll verrissen wegen der rechtschreibung und der zeichensetzung^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> im irc wird i grad voll verrissen wegen der rechtschreibung und der zeichensetzung^^


Tja neuer Duden wie gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. Dezember 2008)

kagg egal auf duden brauch ich net^^


----------



## צהל (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo


----------



## Dracun (27. Dezember 2008)

tach saytan^^


----------



## צהל (27. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> tach saytan^^


Wer ist saytan?


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

&#1510;&#1492;&#1500; schrieb:


> wurd ich also doch erwischt^^


Abend Saytan, du weiß das Twinkaccounts verboten sind oder?


----------



## צהל (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Saytan, du weiß das Twinkaccounts verboten sind oder?


ich bin kein saytan


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

&#1510;&#1492;&#1500; schrieb:


> echt?du hattest doch auch einen oder melih!


Jop, ich hab auch einen und hab dafür gebüßt...
Tja wahr zu schnell für dein edit lieber Saytan


----------



## Dracun (27. Dezember 2008)

nein mods können auch den ursprungspost lesen ihr honks^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> nein mods können auch den ursprungspost lesen ihr honks^^


Tja pech Saytan!^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Dezember 2008)

wieso macht man hier einen twink? sinn ?


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> wieso macht man hier einen twink? sinn ?


Wenn der Main ne Forensperre hat...


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Dezember 2008)

dann is es doch kein twink mehr ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> wieso macht man hier einen twink? sinn ?


ja, wenn du den schnell genug hochpostest gibts n geschenk von buffed


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> dann is es doch kein twink mehr ...


Forensperre ist nicht gleihc Bann.
@ Brille: HAHAH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

ABEND!!!!


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Dezember 2008)

mhh akso
Aber bei buffed machst ja net viel sinn, n account Ohne forenrechte zu haben... naja


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

endlich kann man hier Farmen ähh Plaudern


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> mhh akso
> Aber bei buffed machst ja net viel sinn, n account Ohne forenrechte zu haben... naja


die sind ja nur temporär weg


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Dezember 2008)

akso....gut zu wissen  *hehe*


----------



## Dracun (27. Dezember 2008)

na ihr spammer man is mir kalt^^


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo
hmm bei mir ist es warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

bei mir ist es feucht ..........*haha* ;/


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2008)

Ist das Dach nicht dicht oder...?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> bei mir ist es feucht ..........*haha* ;/


nimm die hand aus der hose


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin trocken  *nachflaschesuch*


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> bei mir ist es feucht ..........*haha* ;/


melih unterlass bitte sowas ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> maladin unterlass bitte sowas ...


maladin??


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nimm die hand aus der hose



ok na gut :/


@Grüne brille

Paladin???


----------



## Dracun (27. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 udn diesmal besser und aja background sponsort by maladin^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Dezember 2008)

Is die uneheliche schwester von Alladin ^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> maladin??


Ja war grad zwischen IRC und den hier gefangen und verschrieben


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Dezember 2008)

GNAAAR mein Netzteil ist ein Grauer Metallklotz in dem die Kabel verschwinden und es sieht nicht so aus als könnte ich es austauschen -.-


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> GNAAAR mein Netzteil ist ein Grauer Metallklotz in dem die Kabel verschwinden und es sieht nicht so aus als könnte ich es austauschen -.-


Verschwinden? Vorsicht schwarzes loch ....


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> GNAAAR mein Netzteil ist ein Grauer Metallklotz in dem die Kabel verschwinden und es sieht nicht so aus als könnte ich es austauschen -.-



Einfach hand aus der hose nehmen...dann geht es von allein :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Dezember 2008)

Ne echt jetzt, da sind zwar tausende Schrauben dran aber nach dem Blick durch des Lüftergitter hab ichs dann gelassen, des auseinander zu friemeln... jetzt sitz ich hier mit einem 400 Watt Netzteil und wollte mir eigentlich ne Neue GraKa demnächst gönnen -.-


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Dezember 2008)

hol dirn 1100-Watt Bomber ^^  damit schnellt die Stromrechnung zwar mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ins unermessliche aber es macht was her  D


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ne echt jetzt, da sind zwar tausende Schrauben dran aber nach dem Blick durch des Lüftergitter hab ichs dann gelassen, des auseinander zu friemeln... jetzt sitz ich hier mit einem 400 Watt Netzteil und wollte mir eigentlich ne Neue GraKa demnächst gönnen -.-


Armes Selor...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmm so ein bisschen ruhiger hier als gestern abend


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Armes Selor...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den grund wissen wir ja .....


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Dezember 2008)

Das ist echt kagge... oder werden bei einem Netzteil gleich Kabel mitgeliefert?


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist echt kagge... oder werden bei einem Netzteil gleich Kabel mitgeliefert?


Nicht immer, bei eher unbekannteren Firmen liegen nie welche bei, bei höherwertigeren Firmen manchmal ja... aber net 100% sicher
@ Melih: jap kenne wir


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

hey wo is eig Saytan`?


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hey wo is eig Saytan`?


vllt... BANN?


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist echt kagge... oder werden bei einem Netzteil gleich Kabel mitgeliefert?


Welche Kabel genau?^^ Dürfts wissen mir is des Netzteil 2 mal schon durchgebrannt was drinnen XD


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2008)

Mysteriös... Ein Fall für Galileo...


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Welche Kabel genau?^^ Dürfts wissen mir is des Netzteil 2 mal schon durchgebrannt was drinnen XD


o.O wie denn das?


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Den grund wissen wir ja .....



Ihr musstet es ja auch übertreiben...


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> vllt... BANN?



der hatt doch ein 2t acc -.-^^


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> o.O wie denn das?


Wen ich des wüsst^^ Mittlerweile gibt er auch immer teilweise n Kratzen und Brummen von sich der PC hmm zu Weinachten bzw. kurz vor is die 2 Jahres Garantie ausgelaufen ob das ein Zufall ist....


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ihr musstet es ja auch übertreiben...


Hast ja recht...
@ Melih: vllt. hat auch der nen Bann abbekommen und sein richtiger Account hat dohc nur ne Schreibsperre oder?


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> der hatt doch ein 2t acc -.-^^


Ach der Katzen Mod hat gesagt jedweilige seiner eingriffe von irgendwelchen Accs fürhen zum Ban dieses Accs denk jetz hat der Threat wieder gute Mod aufmerksamkeit^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ach der Katzen Mod hat gesagt jedweilige seiner eingriffe von irgendwelchen Accs fürhen zum Ban dieses Accs denk jetz hat der Threat wieder gute Mod aufmerksamkeit^^


Der "katzenmod" hat auchen namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der "katzenmod" hat auchen namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wirklich?

ich dachte sie heißt Mod .....o0


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der "katzenmod" hat auchen namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Würde mir der Name einfallen hät ich ihn hergenommen und ich Blätter nich extra wegen dem jetz n paar Seiten zurück...


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Würde mir der Name einfallen hät ich ihn hergenommen und ich Blätter nich extra wegen dem jetz n paar Seiten zurück...


Lillyan, warum ich den acuh immer auswendig kenne... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2008)

Kennst sicher jeder Name von Mods auswendig... (Schleimer)


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kennst sicher jeder Name von Mods auswendig... (Schleimer)


Nö kenne nur Lillyan, Carcha, Ocian, Noxiel, Pente und Maladin. o.O glaube net das des alle sind


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

@Katzenmod

post mal auch wass bitte.....ich weiß du beobachtest den thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kennst sicher jeder Name von Mods auswendig... (Schleimer)


Ich komm auf Zam (geht der unter Mod? Eher mehr^^ Begrenzen wirs auf einen die Bans verteilen können XD) und Tikume aber die is ja nimmer (oder der?) wieso eigentlich des hab ich nich mitbekommen^^ Naja und ansonsten hmm da war noch n Typ mit ner Bannhammer Signatur, der Katzenmod und dann ein etwas neuerer der wieder so n lächerliches Profil Bild hat^^ naja
Gibt wichtigeres sich zu Merken xD


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> @Katzenmod
> 
> post mal auch wass bitte.....ich weiß du beobachtest den thread
> 
> ...


Nö, beobachten ist nicht gleich auch was schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ White: nein Tikume ist nimmer mod leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, beobachten ist nicht gleich auch was schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



deswegen sag ich auch sie soll was schreiben o0


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> deswegen sag ich auch sie soll was schreiben o0


Warum sollte sie denn? o.O


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2008)

lalalaala
ist heute nicht ein schöner Tag
Ich habe eine neue Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> @Katzenmod
> 
> post mal auch wass bitte.....ich weiß du beobachtest den thread
> 
> ...


Nach dem gestern is das doch sowieso sicher^^ Die warten nur das wir was dummes machen... Sie beobachten uns sind überall *wie in nem Käfig vor den Threat Türen hin und herlauf* jederzeit überall die stehen doch drauf uns zu Quälen die warten auf den kleinsten Fehler buahahahahahahahaaaaaa (ich bin nicht Paranoid)


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum sollte sie denn? o.O



weil ich es sage   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Nach dem gestern is das doch sowieso sicher^^ Die warten nur das wir was dummes machen... Sie beobachten uns sind überall *wie in nem Käfig vor den Threat Türen hin und herlauf* jederzeit überall die stehen doch drauf uns zu Quälen die warten auf den kleinsten Fehler buahahahahahahahaaaaaa (ich bin nicht Paranoid)


Du hast ja Wahnvorstellungen...
@ Melih: ich nehme mal an das sie net auf dich hört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2008)

Die Mods mögen uns nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ White: nein Tikume ist nimmer mod leider
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja weis leider.... Seit ich vor nem Jahr hier bin weis nich Tikume blieb mir am besten im Kopf keinen Plan wieso XD Aber die is für mich einfach der Mod gewessen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Mods mögen uns nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was du immer für vorstellungen hast...



Spoiler



sie mögen nur dich nicht


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Mods mögen uns nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn wir auch soviel scheiße hier bauen... kein wunder


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2008)

Dafür mag ich dich nicht.
Ich wette mich mögen sie mehr als dich.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dafür mag ich dich nicht.
> Ich wette mich mögen sie mehr als dich.


damit kann ich leben =P


----------



## White-Frost (27. Dezember 2008)

Weis wer was zu Tikume wieso se nimmer is?^^ Keine Zeit mehr zu oder was? Ahhhh ich will meine Tikume wieder!!! War dabei nen Fanclub aufzubaun!! Hat n Mod da genaue Infos?^^ Ihr guckt doch sicher hier zu^^


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Lil ähhhh......Lila...........nein.....Lilya...das war es auch nicht....egal ich nenn sich jetzt Lilli-chan

@Lilli-chan


beobachtest du uns? ja oder nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Weis wer was zu Tikume wieso se nimmer is?^^ Keine Zeit mehr zu oder was? Ahhhh ich will meine Tikume wieder!!! War dabei nen Fanclub aufzubaun!! Hat n Mod da genaue Infos?^^ Ihr guckt doch sicher hier zu^^


Sie ist selber zurückgetreten mehr weiß ich net,.
Nochmal Melih: Lillyan^^


----------



## Melih (27. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nochmal Melih: Lillyan^^




Das ist mir jetzt egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich nenn die jetzt Lilli-chan


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie ist selber zurückgetreten mehr weiß ich net,.


Ohne richtige Ansage zu T.T *heul* Meine Buffed Foren Welt bricht in einzel Teile T.T


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2008)

Lilli-chan klingt gut...
Razyl kann sie ja Lilli-sensei nennen


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Lilli-chan klingt gut...
> Razyl kann sie ja Lilli-sensei nennen


nö kenne ja ihren Usernamen...


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Lilli-chan klingt gut...
> Razyl kann sie ja Lilli-sensei nennen




Oder Lilli-master *hust*


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Dezember 2008)

THEMA?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> THEMA?


wie immer


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> THEMA?



Lilli-chan


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Oder Lilli-master *hust*


Lilli-Meisterin des Forums, Hütter der Regelwerke des Forenverhaltens, Vernichterin der Spammer, Apokalypse des miesen Verhaltens, Gott und zukünftige Herrscherin der Welt.....
Extra für Melih editiert 
<------ genervt vom Namensausbau von dem Mod Namen =P Katzenmod und Ende =P


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2008)

Glaub ich nicht


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Lilli-Meisterin des Forums, Hütter der Regelwerke des Forenverhaltens, Vernichterin der Spammer, Apokalypse des miesen Verhaltens, Gott und zukünftige Herrscherin der Welt.....


entweder du bist grad auf nem trip oder eifnach nur bekloppt


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie immer


Also keins


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2008)

Doch, Lilli-chan


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also keins



Lilli-chan


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Lilli-chan


Oh mann ... naja ich geh ne runde PEs zocken


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> entweder du bist grad auf nem trip oder eifnach nur bekloppt


Vielleicht ein wenig was von beiden aber wohl viel mehr vom 2.


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2008)

moin ihr luschen


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh mann ... naja ich geh ne runde PEs zocken



jo cucu



auserdem


NUR ICH DARF SIE LILLI-CHAN NENNEN :/


----------



## Kamui Shiro (28. Dezember 2008)

das heißt lilli-sensei oder lilli-san etwas mehr respekt bizte melih tz tz^^


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> NUR ICH DARF SIE LILLI-CHAN NENNEN :/


Du entscheidest nun das du sie so nennen darfst?^^ Sie auch danach gefragt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> das heißt lilli-sensei oder lilli-san etwas mehr respekt bizte melih tz tz^^



Lilli-chan hört sich besser an


@White-frost

Nein aber ich hab Den namen erfunden!!!!


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt gar nicht ich bin der Erfinder!


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Stimmt gar nicht ich bin der Erfinder!



JAJA!!


ich war es !!!!!!!


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Lilli-chan hört sich besser an
> 
> 
> @White-frost
> ...


Is chan nich sowieso auf ein weibliches Familienmitglied bezogen oder Irre ich? Bin mir nimmer sicher^^ Also is es doch sowieso schwachsinn oder?^^


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2008)

schwachsinn@ Melih und white
Ich bin der Erfinder.
Du doofer Ideenklauer


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Is chan nich sowieso auf ein weibliches Familienmitglied bezogen oder Irre ich? Bin mir nimmer sicher^^ Also is es doch sowieso schwachsinn oder?^^



Ich glaub -chan ist für eine weiblichen bekannte bzw freundin (nicht was ihr denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ....glaub ich


@Skatero

Dreckiger Lügner



Melih schrieb:


> Lil ähhhh......Lila...........nein.....Lilya...das war es auch nicht....egal ich nenn sich jetzt Lilli-chan



....


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2008)

letzter post vor 2 min? was gehtn hier a

edit: ah doch melih postet!^^


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub ich geh pennen^^ Gute Nacht euch noch


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih betrügt uns alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> edit: ah doch melih postet!^^


Melih postet auch mit sich selbst, das ist kein BEweis das hier jemand ist


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Melih betrügt uns alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



guckt doch noch ........ich war der erfinden ....und nur ich Darf sie Lilli-chan nennen!



@Razyl

das hab ich nur 1 mal gemacht!!!


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Melih betrügt uns alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


...mit seiner hand
*auf gestern zurückschau*


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Lil ähhhh......Lila...........nein.....Lilya...das war es auch nicht....egal ich nenn sich jetzt Lilli-chan
> 
> @Lilli-chan
> 
> ...



Siehst du!


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ...mit seiner hand
> *auf gestern zurückschau*


Bitte unterlasst das Thema doch einmal-.-


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bitte unterlasst das Thema doch einmal-.-


jaja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2008)

Welches Thema?


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Welches Thema?


seite 2406 pp


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Welches Thema?


Das was Kronas eben gepostet hat, sonst schließ der Thread bald hier wieder-.-


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Siehst du!



haha xD


wenn man zurückmacht komtm es zu mein post....o0


auserdem

-chan kommt nur im Japanischen bzw animes oder mangas vor also kann es nur ich der erfinder sein


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich schau auch Animes! (bzw. lese Mangas)


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich schau auch Animes! (bzw. lese Mangas)



ABER NICHT SO VIEL WIE ICH!!!!!!!


auserdem

99% deiner angeschauten anime bzw gelesten mangas sind doch nur HENTAI (hentai hat kein plurar nur mal so ;/)


----------



## Lillyan (28. Dezember 2008)

Thread... mit D(!!!)... tschuldigung, mußte mal gesagt werden :>

Und ja, sicher les ich mit, aber ich tu mir den Thread nicht den ganzen Abend über an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich schau auch Animes! (bzw. lese Mangas)


OmG alles voller animefans hier waaaaaaaaah
Oi Lilly antwortet mal *winken*^^


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> haha xD
> 
> 
> wenn man zurückmacht komtm es zu mein post....o0
> ...


Chan is n standartbegriff im Japanischen für ein weibliches Familien Mitglied oder eine sehr sehr gute Freundin welche im prinzip so ne gute Freundin is das se schon zur Familie gehört

Und keine Sau hat gute nacht zu White gesagt T.T hab euch auch gern


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Thread... mit D(!!!)... tschuldigung, mußte mal gesagt werden :>
> 
> Und ja, sicher les ich mit, aber ich tu mir den Thread nicht den ganzen Abend über an
> 
> ...



ha da hat doch Lilli-chan mal gepostet!!!


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Chan is n standartbegriff im Japanischen für ein weibliches Familien Mitglied oder eine sehr sehr gute Freundin welche im prinzip so ne gute Freundin is das se schon zur Familie gehört
> 
> Und keine Sau hat gute nacht zu White gesagt T.T hab euch auch gern


*im chor* GUTN NACHT WHITE!!


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Und keine Sau hat gute nacht zu White gesagt T.T hab euch auch gern



Ach verpiss dich doch jetzt xD


ne spass....

Gute Nacht du Shotacon hentai anschauer!!!


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2008)

Nein das stimmt nicht.
Deine Signatur ist ja fast schon hentai.
Hallo Lilli-chan.
Hab ICH nicht einen guten Namen für dich heraus gefunden? Den habe ICH ganz ALLEINE entdeckt.


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein das stimmt nicht.
> Deine Signatur ist ja fast schon hentai.



shoujo ai aber kein hentai!


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> shoujo ai aber kein hentai!


Der übergang ist aber fließend...


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2008)

Naja du schaust eh nur fury hentai...


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja du schaust eh nur fury hentai...


Ich?


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der übergang ist aber fließend...



nicht wirklich


Das ist doch genau das selbe einem Romantik film nur das es hier anstatt Mann frau halt Frau Frau bzw Mädchen (jugendliche) Mädchen ist :/


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> nicht wirklich
> 
> 
> Das ist doch genau das selbe einem Romantik film nur das es hier anstatt Mann frau halt Frau Frau bzw Mädchen (jugendliche) Mädchen ist :/


Trotzdem Anime ==> Mies und langweilig ^-^ *themawechsel?*


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich?


Nein, du weisst eh nicht was das ist ;P


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein, du weisst eh nicht was das ist ;P



Fury? Taure Taure oder was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trotzdem Anime ==> Mies und langweilig ^-^


Formel 1 ist Umweltverschmutzung, mies, langweilig usw... einfach schlecht!
Also Anime ist 100000k mal besser.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich geb euch nen Tipp: Geht zu Google, tippt "Hentai Forum" ein und sucht euch einen Platz an dem ihr unzensiert drüber sprechen könnt. In diesem Forum wäre es allerdings wirklich mal nett, wenn ihr von dem Thema Hentai und Pornos etc. ein wenig weg kommt.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Formel 1 ist Umweltverschmutzung, mies, langweilig usw... einfach schlecht!
> Also Anime ist 100000k mal besser.


Nur schade das alles sofort auf Hentai hier rausläuft... lasst doch einfachmal das thema ok?
/sign @ Lillyan


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich geb euch nen Tipp: Geht zu Google, tippt "Hentai Forum" ein und sucht euch einen Platz an dem ihr unzensiert drüber sprechen könnt. In diesem Forum wäre es allerdings wirklich mal nett, wenn ihr von dem Thema Hentai und Pornos etc. ein wenig weg kommt.



Naja Lilli-chan solange wir keine Bilder bzw Links zu sowas posen ist es doch gerade so noch gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ps: Lilli-chan´s avatar ist Fury!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Naja Lilli-chan solange wir keine Bilder bzw Links zu sowas posen ist es doch gerade so noch gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist der einzige, der sowas kennen/machen würde


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist der einzige, der sowas kennen/machen würde


Saytan pls net vergessen.
UNd könnten wir dann über "normale" themen reden wie "sonst" auch?


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

ok....


hmmm ich schau gerade Ouran high school host club an .....ganz nett aber an manchen stellen ........ein wenig GAY


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ok....
> 
> 
> hmmm ich schau gerade Ouran high school host club an .....ganz nett aber an manchen stellen ........ein wenig GAY


lesbisch is viel besser meinst du wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*deiner sig nach zu urteilen*


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ok....
> 
> 
> hmmm ich schau gerade Ouran high school host club an .....ganz nett aber an manchen stellen ........ein wenig GAY


Hmm irgendwie ist das net weit weg vom vorigen Thema... Egal ich lass es sein


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Chan is n standartbegriff im Japanischen für ein weibliches Familien Mitglied oder eine sehr sehr gute Freundin welche im prinzip so ne gute Freundin is das se schon zur Familie gehört




eähhh faaalsch

chan wird meist unter kindern benutzt, egal ob männl oder weibl. und ist eine verniedlichungsform wie zum beispiel: katze=kätschen (neko=nekochan) oder hans=hänschen..entstand weil kinder schwer "san" aussprechen können


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> eähhh faaalsch
> 
> chan wird meist unter kindern benutzt, egal ob männl oder weibl. und ist eine verniedlichungsform wie zum beispiel: katze=käts*z*chen (neko=nekochan) oder *hand=hänschen*..entstand weil kinder schwer "san" aussprechen können


hand = hänschen? klar

edit: feige wegeditiert!


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Und ich hab grad Krieg mit den Anschlüssen, Netzteil und GraKa weil ich absolutestens KEINE Ahnung von dem ganzen Mistdrecks Anschlüssen habe -.-


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> lesbisch is viel besser meinst du wohl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne ist aber ungewohnt 


auserdem

bini ch männlich und Hetero also was will ich mit GAY :/^^


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ne ist aber ungewohnt
> 
> 
> auserdem
> ...


wenn du nichts mit gay willst warum guckst dus dann an^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Und ich hab grad Krieg mit den Anschlüssen, Netzteil und GraKa weil ich absolutestens KEINE Ahnung von dem ganzen Mistdrecks Anschlüssen habe -.-


Armes Selor, fass irgendwas an und so geht immer /gut/


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenn du nichts mit gay willst warum guckst dus dann an^^



Weils witzig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: auserdem hab ich nichts zu tun


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Weils witzig ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





> Hmm irgendwie ist das net weit weg vom vorigen Thema... Egal ich lass es sein


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

lass es einfach Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Armes Selor, fass irgendwas an und so geht immer /gut/



Quatsch, dann bin ich für immer tot... und das ist keine Alternative!
Und Melih hör auf uns mit deinem Perversen Scheißkram zu belästigen!


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Quatsch, dann bin ich für immer tot... und das ist keine Alternative!


Hmm hast recht.
@ Melih: joa lass ich auch bringt ja bei dir nichts


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Quatsch, dann bin ich für immer tot... und das ist keine Alternative!
> Und Melih hör auf uns mit deinem Perversen Scheißkram zu belästigen!



1. Es ist nicht Pervers

2.es ist kein Scheißkram

3. Dein Problem hier ist WAYNE!


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 1. Es ist nicht Pervers
> 
> 2.es ist kein Scheißkram
> 
> 3. Dein Problem hier ist WAYNE!


1. Es ist pervers
2. ist es doch
3. Ist sein Problem "normaler" als dein Zeugs hier-.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 1. Es ist nicht Pervers
> 
> 2.es ist kein Scheißkram
> 
> 3. Dein Problem hier ist WAYNE!



Es ist verdammter Perverser Scheißkram! Geh damit in dein Dunkles Kämmerchen und geil dich da daran auf und NICHT hier!
Ich will NICHT wissen auf was für perverse Scheiße du stehst...


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist verdammter Perverser Scheißkram! Geh damit in dein Dunkles Kämmerchen und geil dich da daran auf und NICHT hier!
> Ich will NICHT wissen auf was für perverse Scheiße du stehst...



so pervers ist es doch nicht

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5190625/Ouran_...sode_2_Teil_1_3 o0

auserdem

Dunkel ist es bei mir nicht....hell beleuchtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Es ist auch scheiß egal ob es nur ein bisschen pervers ist... mach den verkackten dreckslink da weg sonst ist der Thread wieder zu!


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> so pervers ist es doch nicht
> auserdem
> Dunkel ist es bei mir nicht....hell beleuchtet
> 
> ...


Ja und? Du guckst genug anderes oder "berichtest" davon das ist schlimm genug.


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2008)

bin erstmal weg


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist auch scheiß egal ob es nur ein bisschen pervers ist... mach den verkackten dreckslink da weg sonst ist der Thread wieder zu!




LOL`?

das ist kein Hentai sondern nur eine ganz normalere Anime serie.........was habt ihr dagegen?


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> LOL`?
> 
> das ist kein Hentai sondern nur eine ganz normalere Anime serie.........was habt ihr dagegen?


Animes sind mies ^^ und von "normal" brauchen wir bei solchen Serien net zu reden...


----------



## Haxxler (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Animes sind mies ^^ und von "normal" brauchen wir bei solchen Serien net zu reden...


/sign


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Animes sind mies ^^ und von "normal" brauchen wir bei solchen Serien net zu reden...



so abnormal ist es doch nicht


da sind keine Mädchen die von monster mit 1151251521875717z5u182758157 Tentakeln angegriffen wird o0


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> so abnormal ist es doch nicht
> 
> 
> da sind keine Mädchen die von monster mit 1151251521875717z5u182758157 Tentakeln angegriffen wird o0


Ich hab schon einige Animes gesehen auf Manos animeseiten und die waren bis auf eine total mies und uninteressant, da gibt es weitaus andere Serien im normalen Fernsehen als *sowas*


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab schon einige Animes gesehen auf Manos und die waren bis auf eine total mies und uninteressant, da gibt es weitaus andere Serien im normalen Fernsehen als *sowas*



Link bite entfernen


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Link bite entfernen


Da ist kein Link... das ist nur gefettet


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da ist kein Link... das ist nur gefettet



ich mein das as nach Manos steht


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich mein das as nach Manos steht


wieso? Nur ne Normale Seite mit Anime serien die man auch im TV Emfängt *erinnerungen an RTL II"


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> wieso? Nur ne Normale Seite mit Anime serien die man auch im TV Emfängt *erinnerungen an RTL II"



Aber es ist hier aus irgendeinen grund nicht gern gesehen o0


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Aber es ist hier aus irgendeinen grund nicht gern gesehen o0


Naja dann...
egal...
Animes sind blöde und ende^^


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja dann...
> egal...
> Animes sind blöde und ende^^



Formal 1 auch....das beschmutzt die unwelt

 und die hackfressen typen sind auch hässlich (war glaub ich Ala die das meinte :/)


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Formal 1 auch....das beschmutzt die unwelt
> 
> und die hackfressen typen sind auch hässlich (war glaub ich Ala die das meinte :/)


Na und? Tun animes was für den umweltschutz? nö^^
Unnd hackfressen sind nichtmal...


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na und? Tun animes was für den umweltschutz? nö^^



Aber sie beschmutzen sie nicht!


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Aber sie beschmutzen sie nicht!


Sie werden auf papier gedruckt


----------



## Melih (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie werden auf papier gedruckt



Animes nicht.....aber Mangas.....


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Animes nicht.....aber Mangas.....


Jop, und wer Animes sehen will muss den Strom anmachen.... also ist das ein nicht grad super argument.
Naja egal ich geh off baba


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich surf grad auf Photoshopdisasters


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich leg mich aber mal huhn, Sii Uh^^


----------



## Tronnic² (28. Dezember 2008)

Ihr habt ja themen ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Dezember 2008)

SCHLAFEN !!!!!!


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin mal weg
gn8
Ps: F1 ist sch..lecht! Animes sind besser! Mangas auch!
Hört auf diese Worte!
Wenn es ein Myvideolink ist kann es ja kein Hentai sein.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (28. Dezember 2008)

Hentai!!!!


----------



## Tronnic² (28. Dezember 2008)

Ach jetzt ises schon zu spät zum schlafen, heut wird bei mir durchgemacht... lol


----------



## Fendrin (28. Dezember 2008)

Moin moin, ihr Nachtschwärmer XD

Wer is noch alles hier?

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Lurock (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich... bin aber auch direkt wieder weg... Noch ein paar Marken dann habsch den Ring...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Dezember 2008)

diese signatur mit den "ich tippe so und so viele wörter" ist kacke...ich streng mich an wie´n vogel un aufeinmal kommt so´n penner und macht da angeblich über 300 wörter die minute weil der irgend nen bug gefunden hat -.-...ich könnt heulen


----------



## Crackmack (28. Dezember 2008)

LoL aja ich bin noch da <.<


----------



## Fendrin (28. Dezember 2008)

Hm, gut, dann unterhalt ich mich mit mir selbst XD

Und wie gehts so?

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Fendrin (28. Dezember 2008)

Gut, und dir?

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Kamui Shiro (28. Dezember 2008)

crack du penner schläfst du eigentlich nie? bist immer auf


----------



## Fendrin (28. Dezember 2008)

Oh man, ich sollte pennen gehen XD

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Zez (28. Dezember 2008)

Naaaa


----------



## Lillyan (28. Dezember 2008)

Flamespam entfernt... wie gesagt, keine regelfreie Zone und so... bin zu müde alles zu wiederholen.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Dezember 2008)

immer verpass ich die spannenden sachen -.-

naja ich geh in die heia /wave


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

Nach Monaten Abwesenheit möchte ich den heutigen Nachtschwärmer mal eröffnen *gong schlag*


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Nach Monaten Abwesenheit möchte ich den heutigen Nachtschwärmer mal eröffnen *gong schlag*


Ach nur weil ich grad was lese....^^
Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

\\//_


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> \\//_


Das ganze jetzt nochmal auf Deutsch^^


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ganze jetzt nochmal auf Deutsch^^


Das dürfte ein "Hi" sein. Ich glaube,er möchte uns begrüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Dezember 2008)

huhu chopi


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Das dürfte ein "Hi" sein. Ich glaube,er möchte uns begrüßen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du glaubst es oder du tust es wissen?
Da da ein Trolli *auf Riesentrollig zeig**/winken*


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PÜH!


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> PÜH!


Ich schaue solche Sendungen nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also Star Trek und so


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

o_O

nc


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Nabend!



Selor schrieb:


> \\//_


Das ist doch das "komme in Frieden"-Zeichen von den Vulkaniern aus den früheren Star Trek Folgen !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Scheiß nerd wissen -.-

lg

Edith: Selor is mir zuvorgekommen mit der Erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Nerds an die Macht! Die Welt wäre ein so friedvoller und schöner Ort... *träum* ^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Nerds an die Macht! Die Welt wäre ein so friedvoller und schöner Ort... *träum* ^^


Träum Weiter!^^


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hat der doch von dem hier schlecht abgekupfert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

chopi: i lol'd^^


----------



## Miný (28. Dezember 2008)

Haii und guten Abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jo da hast du ganz recht Mefisthor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

________________________________________________________________________________
__________________
Selor Kiith  ?

Nerds an die Macht! Die Welt wäre ein so friedvoller und schöner Ort... *träum* ^^
________________________________________________________________________________
__________________




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ZuGaBe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



(Mir is stink borinq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



Mfg Crowley  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

@ Hunderasse: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rofl danke chopi für den lacher^^
@ Über mir: o.O Wer bisn du?


----------



## Masterdark (28. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend liebe Gemeinschaft des Ringes.


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

Kann nicht zitieren,enutzt q statt g,ScHrEiBt So und hat Valenthviecher inner Sig...eine Frau? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Omg ein Eindringling !!

Holt die Mistgabeln !

lg


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Dezember 2008)

brrrrreeeee unso


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Dezember 2008)

Miný schrieb:


> Haii und guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du crowley? isch don't think so....


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrrrreeeee unso


breeee breeee

kennste wbtwb?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Kann nicht zitieren,enutzt q statt g,ScHrEiBt So und hat Valenthviecher inner Sig...eine Frau?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ohne genug info's reichts bisher nur zum zwitter


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> breeee breeee
> 
> kennste wbtwb?



n-o-p-e


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Omg ein Eindringling !!
> 
> Holt die Mistgabeln !
> 
> lg


vergiss die fackeln nicht =P


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ohne genug info's reichts bisher nur zum zwitter


Wenn du auf ihren Namen klickst,siehste ein rosanes männchen. Das bedeutet in diesem Forum das Fehlen eines länglichen Geschlechtsorganes.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Wenn du auf ihren Namen klickst,siehste ein rosanes männchen. Das bedeutet in diesem Forum das Fehlen eines länglichen Geschlechtsorganes.


ja dir ist klar, dass ich mir das auch so einstellen kann? und ich glaube nicht, dass die kleine brille verschwindet, wenn ich das hier so einstelle


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor wie Nerdig bist du ? ^^

Ich hab die Enterprise NCC-1701 als Spore Raumschiff :>

lg


----------



## Masterdark (28. Dezember 2008)

@Mefisthor ich mach doch garnichts


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja dir ist klar, dass ich mir das auch so einstellen kann? und ich glaube nicht, dass die kleine brille verschwindet, wenn ich das hier so einstelle


Wenn du dir so sicher bist,dann versuch es doch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Wenn du dir so sicher bist,dann versuch es doch mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab ich doch du schnuggerscheeeee
IcH bin jeTzzzzzT ainö KleEEne Chiquuuaaaa



awas: erfahrungsbericht: es ist 21:24... die kloeine brille ist noch in voller montur vorhanden


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Dezember 2008)

it's a girl!
guckt ihre hp an....


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> @Mefisthor ich mach doch garnichts



Meinte eigentlich Miny, aber ich dauer immer so lang für posten :/

Bist aber au nen Eindringling !

Diesmal nehm ich die Fackeln au mit ^^

lg

Edit: Shit jetzt hab ich die Mistgabeln vergessen :/ ne Tischgabel tuts au 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Selor wie Nerdig bist du ? ^^
> 
> Ich hab die Enterprise NCC-1701 als Spore Raumschiff :>
> 
> lg



Ich bin Nerd seid ich damals mit 5 oder 6 die USS Excelsior als kleines Plastikschiffchen (von dieser komischen Firma da die auch Miniautos machte) bekommen hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich hab versuchst sie nachzubauen nur irgendwie komm ich da nicht ganz zu gange, weil mir irgendwie Teile fehlen oder komisch aussehen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin Nerd seid ich damals mit 5 oder 6 die USS Excelsior als kleines Plastikschiffchen (von dieser komischen Firma da die auch Miniautos machte) bekommen hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


"seit"


----------



## Masterdark (28. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Meinte eigentlich Miny, aber ich dauer immer so lang für posten :/
> 
> Bist aber au nen Eindringling !
> 
> ...


*dolch raushohl* Komm 1vs1 der Gewinner bleibt der Verlierer stirbt


----------



## Taikunsun (28. Dezember 2008)

1. Ich Brauch nen neuen PC 2.Ich brauch nen richtig gutes interface in WoW 3. Need Money 

MFG Tai 


ps:und was macht irh so ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Dezember 2008)

was eine FRAU!? oO WO? dann lass uns doch gleich mal ne runde "cs" zoggn..wenn du verstehst was ich meine AHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> *dolch raushohl* Komm 1vs1 der Gewinner bleibt der Verlierer stirbt


der verlierer muss ins wow forum :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> "seit"



Nein, das ist die gesteigerte Form... ich BIN es... ich BIN Trek... Ich bin das Alpha und das Omega! ICH BIN Q! *irre blinzel*


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was eine FRAU!? oO WO? dann lass uns doch gleich mal ne runde "cs" zoggn..wenn du verstehst was ich meine AHAHAHAHAAHAH


welche map? muhahaha war der flach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


oh man >.<


----------



## Masterdark (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> der verlierer muss ins wow forum :>


Noch schlimmer der Verlierer muss zwei Stunden jeden Beitrag auf Wowszene lesen


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

So re hier ,ihr spammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Die is eh schon längst weg :/

Achja die is 14 xD

Wie (In dieser Lebensphase einer Frau bekannte Schreibart) "SüZZ"

@Masterdark: Gegen meine UBERGabel hasse keine Chance ! ^^

lg


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> 1. Ich Brauch nen neuen PC 2.Ich brauch nen richtig gutes interface in WoW 3. Need Money


Du hast ja so recht.


Grüne schrieb:


> muhahaha war der flach


Die neue ist flach? o.ö


----------



## Masterdark (28. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Du hast ja so recht.
> Die neue ist flach? o.ö


Doof


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> welche map? muhahaha war der flach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sie is flach? fuck -.-


----------



## Masterdark (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> So re hier ,ihr spammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Willkommen zurück Razy


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

So... fünf monate bis zum Film und noch 1 Jahr knapp zum Spiel... Ideen wie ich diese Zeit überbrücken kann?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> So... fünf monate bis zum Film und noch 1 Jahr knapp zum Spiel... Ideen wie ich diese Zeit überbrücken kann?



spring!

edith: durch den großen galaktischen zeitstrom natürlich...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> So... fünf monate bis zum Film und noch 1 Jahr knapp zum Spiel... Ideen wie ich diese Zeit überbrücken kann?


sperr dich irgendwo ein, und lass die person, die den schlüssel hat, von der mafia mit betonfüßen ins meer werfen.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> So... fünf monate bis zum Film und noch 1 Jahr knapp zum Spiel... Ideen wie ich diese Zeit überbrücken kann?


Hmm 
wie wärs mit... dich in einen keller reinsetzen und warten und warten...
@ Masterdark : danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bitte Razyl mit L^^


----------



## Masterdark (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> So... fünf monate bis zum Film und noch 1 Jahr knapp zum Spiel... Ideen wie ich diese Zeit überbrücken kann?


Lasst dich einfrieren wie Cartman in Southpark


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sie is flach? fuck -.-


hey,ich hab den zuerst gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> spring!
> 
> edith: durch den großen galaktischen zeitstrom natürlich...



Geht nicht, komm nicht durch die Ionosphäre



Grüne schrieb:


> sperr dich irgendwo ein, und lass die person, die den schlüssel hat, von der mafia mit betonfüßen ins meer werfen.



Doof, immerhin brauch ich essen und trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm
> wie wärs mit... dich in einen keller reinsetzen und warten und warten...
> @ Masterdark : danke
> 
> ...



Selbe wie oben ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sperr dich irgendwo ein, und lass die person, die den schlüssel hat, von der mafia mit betonfüßen ins meer werfen.


Man könnte auch einfach den Schlüssel in Beton rein und ins Meer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wär doch ein Verschleiß an Menschen wenn das jeder so machen würde ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Doof, immerhin brauch ich essen und trinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein. du hast nichts von überleben, nur von zeit überbrücken gesagt


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

"Doof, immerhin brauch ich essen und trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
Nimm nen rappelvollen kühlschrank mit


----------



## Masterdark (28. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Man könnte auch einfach den Schlüssel in Beton rein und ins Meer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Man gibt dir den Schlüssel dann wärs nen Dienst für die Menschheit


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Doof, immerhin brauch ich essen und trinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ihh kein "quote" ...wie n00000000big 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ihh kein "quote" ...wie n00000000big
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab ausversehen das quote und so gelöscht und hatte kb es neu hinzuschreiben-.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Der geht aber leeeher ^^

Vielleicht mit den Stasiskapseln, die die USS Voyager bei Sternzeit 53167.9 im Deltaquadranten, auf einem zerstörten Planeten nahe der Subraumtunnel, die von den Turei "genommen" wurden, gefunden hat könnte es klappen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Tja wer das nicht versteht ist meiner nicht würdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2008)

Hi.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Tja wer das nicht versteht ist meiner nicht würdig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mag kein Star Strek. Die Serie ist irgendwie... naja... nicht toll


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend


----------



## Lillyan (28. Dezember 2008)

Der Nachtschwärmer ist (wie der Rest des Forums) nicht dazu da sich über andere Member lustig zu machen oder sie zu beleidigen. Wenn ihr was mit einer Person zu klären habt, dann macht der per PN oder über einen Moderator, aber nicht so wie hier. Danke


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Der Nachtschwärmer ist (wie der Rest des Forums) nicht dazu da sich über andere Member lustig zu machen oder sie zu beleidigen. Wenn ihr was mit einer Person zu klären habt, dann macht der per PN oder über einen Moderator, aber nicht so wie hier. Danke


dürfen wir zensieren wie b**** ?

wenn nicht: auch ok


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Der Nachtschwärmer ist (wie der Rest des Forums) nicht dazu da sich über andere Member lustig zu machen oder sie zu beleidigen. Wenn ihr was mit einer Person zu klären habt, dann macht der per PN oder über einen Moderator, aber nicht so wie hier. Danke


Schwupdiewup waren die 2 Beiträge auf einmal wieder weg XD


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Der Nachtschwärmer ist (wie der Rest des Forums) nicht dazu da sich über andere Member lustig zu machen oder sie zu beleidigen. Wenn ihr was mit einer Person zu klären habt, dann macht der per PN oder über einen Moderator, aber nicht so wie hier. Danke


Hmm ok...


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin ja schon ruhig


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Der Nachtschwärmer ist (wie der Rest des Forums) nicht dazu da sich über andere Member lustig zu machen oder sie zu beleidigen. Wenn ihr was mit einer Person zu klären habt, dann macht der per PN oder über einen Moderator, aber nicht so wie hier. Danke


Ich rede nicht über die Person,sondern das Phänomen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Der Nachtschwärmer ist (wie der Rest des Forums) nicht dazu da sich über andere Member lustig zu machen oder sie zu beleidigen. Wenn ihr was mit einer Person zu klären habt, dann macht der per PN oder über einen Moderator, aber nicht so wie hier. Danke


zomg nur weil jmd hier im forum gereggt is darf man nich über ihn diskutieren? schön dass wir noch sagen dürfen wie uns bestimmte bands gefallen...


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm ok...






Mefisthor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Bin ja schon ruhig


Legt euch mal n paar weibliche Freunde zu mit denen könnt ihr ablästern =P


----------



## Masterdark (28. Dezember 2008)

Lilly du lebst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Freu*
egal
so ein dolles Thema:
Was habt ihr zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> öööhm nö die kennen zu 100% net b1ubb ...


Menschen sind nicht Perfekt man kann über jeden irgendwo lästern...


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> zomg nur weil jmd hier im forum gereggt is darf man nich über ihn diskutieren? *schön dass wir noch sagen dürfen wie uns bestimmte bands gefallen...*


Naiv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Und Mefisthor... ich brauch nur eine gut ausgerüstete Nebula Klasse mit Waffenpod montiert und die Daten der Voyager um den Planeten zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Menschen sind nicht Perfekt man kann über jeden irgendwo lästern...




aaaameeeen...gepriesen sei der heiliger philosoph und lebensweiser...hamalahamalahamala....


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Was habt ihr zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen


Geschenke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ White:
Ja aber wenn man einen menschen bzw seine Aussagen zu 0% kennt... scheiße wars^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> aaaameeeen...gepriesen sei der heiliger philosoph und lebensweiser...hamalahamalahamala....


gepriesen sei der duden.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Dezember 2008)

Genau so wenig gern ist es hier gesehen z.b. Arsenallinks zu posten um sich dann über das Equip der Person lustig zu machen, egal ob diese Person hier registriert ist oder nicht, zumal die Person nicht mal hier anwesend ist um sich zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Was habt ihr zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen


neue Digicam <3


----------



## Masterdark (28. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Genau so wenig gern ist es hier gesehen z.b. Arsenallinks zu posten um sich dann über das Equip der Person lustig zu machen, egal ob diese Person hier registriert ist oder nicht, zumal die Person nicht mal hier anwesend ist um sich zu rechtfertigen.


Lilly hat schlechte Laune


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Genau so wenig gern ist es hier gesehen z.b. Arsenallinks zu posten um sich dann über das Equip der Person lustig zu machen, egal ob diese Person hier registriert ist oder nicht, zumal die Person nicht mal hier anwesend ist um sich zu rechtfertigen.




ja die armen schweine mit nem schlechten equip müsseten sich echt mal rechtfertigen du hast recht!


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Genau so wenig gern ist es hier gesehen z.b. Arsenallinks zu posten um sich dann über das Equip der Person lustig zu machen, egal ob diese Person hier registriert ist oder nicht, zumal die Person nicht mal hier anwesend ist um sich zu rechtfertigen.


Wo wurde nen Arenallink gepostet oder war das allgemein gehalten?


----------



## Lillyan (28. Dezember 2008)

Das war im Failthread... nicht in diesem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wollte damit nur aussagen, dass wir es generell nicht unterstützen sich über nichtanwesende Leute lustig zu machen, egal ob sie Buffed-Member sind oder nicht.


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

Als ich das letzte mal Aktiv hier drinne war,da hat auch noch alanium gepostet,wo ist die jetzt hin?


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Der Nachtschwärmer ist (wie der Rest des Forums) nicht dazu da sich über andere Member lustig zu machen oder sie zu beleidigen. Wenn ihr was mit einer Person zu klären habt, dann macht der per PN oder über einen Moderator, aber nicht so wie hier. Danke



Hey ich verstehs ja bei Leuten die nichmal 3 Stellige Postzahlen haben aber bei B1ubb ?? Oo Der würde sich doch ned angegriffen fühlen, der lacht da doch drüber



riesentrolli schrieb:


> zomg nur weil jmd hier im forum gereggt is darf man nich über ihn diskutieren? *schön dass wir noch sagen dürfen wie uns bestimmte bands gefallen...*



Du weckst böse Gedanken/Vorhaben !



Selor schrieb:


> Und Mefisthor... ich brauch nur eine gut ausgerüstete Nebula Klasse mit Waffenpod montiert und die Daten der Voyager um den Planeten zu finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da brauch ich doch nicht auf den Planeten gehn ... mit genügend Warp können dir da die Tarin doch am A**** vorbei gehen ^^

lg


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Lilly hat schlechte Laune


Versteh ich heut is irgendwie n scheis Tag läuft fast alles schief *seuftz* Dreck elender


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Als ich das letzte mal Aktiv hier drinne war,da hat auch noch alanium gepostet,wo ist die jetzt hin?


hast sie um zwei tage verpasst


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Als ich das letzte mal Aktiv hier drinne war,da hat auch noch alanium gepostet,wo ist die jetzt hin?


Die letzten Wochen Schule jetz war se mal n paar Tage wieder on, aber glaub jetz die letzte Ferien Woche is se bei ihren Dad glaub ich hat se gesagt^^


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Genau so wenig gern ist es hier gesehen z.b. Arsenallinks zu posten um sich dann über das Equip der Person lustig zu machen, egal ob diese Person hier registriert ist oder nicht, zumal die Person nicht mal hier anwesend ist um sich zu rechtfertigen.


b1ubb wäre aber anwesend und könnte....


EDIT: scheiß argument. vergesst den post^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Als ich das letzte mal Aktiv hier drinne war,da hat auch noch alanium gepostet,wo ist die jetzt hin?


2 tage zu spät biste!
@ Lilly: ah ok ok, da guck ich nie rein^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Da brauch ich doch nicht auf den Planeten gehn ... mit genügend Warp können dir da die Tarin doch am A**** vorbei gehen ^^
> 
> lg



Ich will aber an die Stasiskapseln du Nudel!

Achja, neue Screenshots gefunden: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1330551


----------



## Lillyan (28. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Hey isch verstehs ja bei Leuten die nichmal 3 Stellige Postzahken haben aber bei B1ubb ?? Oo Der würde sich doch ned angegriffen fühlen, der lacht da doch drüber


Bei meinen Modtätigkeiten sind für mich alle Member gleich, egal wie viele Postings sie haben oder wie gut ich mich "privat" mit ihnen verstehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Bei meinen Modtätigkeiten sind für mich alle Member gleich, egal wie viele Postings sie haben oder wie gut ich mich "*privat*" mit ihnen verstehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Soll das eine Andeutung in einen gewissen Bereich sein?


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Bei meinen Modtätigkeiten sind für mich alle Member gleich, egal wie viele Postings sie haben oder wie gut ich mich "privat" mit ihnen verstehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sollte ja eigentlich auch so sein. Und bei dir ist es ja so, denke ich mal


----------



## Lillyan (28. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Soll das eine Andeutung in einen gewissen Bereich sein?


*hust* Nicht so privat... aber es gibt halt Leute aus dem Forum mit denen hat man außerhalb des Forums mehr zu tun als mit anderen. Durch Chat, ICQ oder was es noch so gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich will aber an die Stasiskapseln du Nudel!
> 
> Achja, neue Screenshots gefunden: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1330551



dann würd ich einfach näher an die erde und Warpantrieb kaputt machen, selber effekt ^^



Lillyan schrieb:


> Bei meinen Modtätigkeiten sind für mich alle Member gleich, egal wie viele Postings sie haben oder wie gut ich mich "privat" mit ihnen verstehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich verstehs ja bei den Arsenallinks, das is schon assig, aber bei Leuten in diesem Forum, der auch noch so ein Phänomen ist, ist das doch wirklich egal. Außerdem ist er Österreicher, der hält sowas doch locker aus ^^

Aber brauchen ned weiter diskutieren, habs schon verstanden -.-

lg


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *hust* Nicht so privat... aber es gibt halt Leute aus dem Forum mit denen hat man außerhalb des Forums mehr zu tun als mit anderen. Durch Chat, ICQ oder was es noch so gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


achso na dann...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *hust* Nicht so privat... aber es gibt halt Leute aus dem Forum mit denen hat man außerhalb des Forums mehr zu tun als mit anderen. Durch Chat, ICQ oder was es noch so gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm Schade hatte mich auf ne Buffed Hochzeit gefreut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hmm wie kommt man den an die ICQ hrhrhrhr


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hmm Schade hatte mich auf ne Buffed Hochzeit gefreut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Auf lillys seite gehn
(die folgenden Punkte nur beachten,sofern die nummer nicht auf der Seite steht) 
Freunde nach Icq nummern durchsuchen
alle adden
ausfragen


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> dann würd ich einfach näher an die erde und Warpantrieb kaputt machen, selber effekt ^^



Das bringt mir aber garnichts... wenn der Warpantrieb kaputt ist und ich im Erdorbit festhänge vergeht die zeit trotzdem nicht schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hmm Schade hatte mich auf ne Buffed Hochzeit gefreut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Klauen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Auf lillys seite gehn
> (die folgenden Punkte nur beachten,sofern die nummer nicht auf der Seite steht)
> Freunde nach Icq nummern durchsuchen
> alle adden
> ausfragen


Geplantes Stalken hmm .... ich bräucht jetz n Teufelchen Smilie.... macht mal einen ins Forum^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Geplantes Stalken hmm .... ich bräucht jetz n Teufelchen Smilie.... macht mal einen ins Forum^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find meinen besser >_>


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das bringt mir aber garnichts... wenn der Warpantrieb kaputt ist und ich im Erdorbit festhänge vergeht die zeit trotzdem nicht schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht so nahe ! Meinte auch das der Warpantrieb so weit beschädigt ist, das er noch geht aber es 1 Jahr dauert bis man da ist, d.h. Beschädigung des Warpantriebs und Entfernung von der Erde ist selber so zu bestimmen das man in einem Jahr da ist ^^

lg


----------



## Masterdark (28. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Geplantes Stalken hmm .... ich bräucht jetz n Teufelchen Smilie.... macht mal einen ins Forum^^


ICh helf dir


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich find meinen besser >_>


aber nur weil er dir ähnlich sieht


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich find meinen besser >_>


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> ICh helf dir


Oder wir holen se aus ihr raus in dem Style wies die Hasen in deiner Sig machen ]:-(


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Oder wir holen se aus ihr raus in dem Style wies die Hasen in deiner Sig machen ]:-(


Hey nichts gegen diese verrückten hasen^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Ja ich bin dann aber dennoch ein Jahr unterwegs und muss es miterleben, wo bleibt mir dann da die Ersparniss... außer ich konfiguriere die Dilithiummatrixsteuerung auf eine pulsierende Frequenz in der Cochraneschen Feldgleichung um so ein asynchrones Warpfeld zu generieren und bei genügend Naher Entfernung zur Sonne so ein rückwirkendes Zeitparadoxon zu etablieren, gleich dem Ereignishorizontes einer Subraumsingularität um so die Zeitspanne zu überbrücken, wenn ich dann nur noch die Rückkoppelung der Dilithiumkristalle auf einen bestimmten vorrausberechneten Zeitpunkt einstelle um so in den Normalraum zurückzukehren könnte es klappen...

Technobabble ftw!


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor, du verlangst nun nicht das ich mir DAS durchlese oder?


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

DOCH! Musst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Selor, du verlangst nun nicht das ich mir DAS durchlese oder?


Das unheimliche dabei ist das ich es zu 90% auch noch verstehe oO (hät mir mein Vater nich ewig viele Folgen Star Trek, Raumschiff Voyager (insofern das nicht das gleiche ist) und Stargate eingeflösst T.T)


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> DOCH! Musst du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tu ich net, da ich Star Trek (*hust*D*hust*) genauso wenig mag wie Star Gate..


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja ich bin dann aber dennoch ein Jahr unterwegs und muss es miterleben, wo bleibt mir dann da die Ersparniss... außer ich konfiguriere die Dilithiummatrixsteuerung auf eine pulsierende Frequenz in der Cochraneschen Feldgleichung um so ein asynchrones Warpfeld zu generieren und bei genügend Naher Entfernung zur Sonne so ein rückwirkendes Zeitparadoxon zu etablieren, gleich dem Ereignishorizontes einer Subraumsingularität um so die Zeitspanne zu überbrücken, wenn ich dann nur noch die Rückkoppelung der Dilithiumkristalle auf einen bestimmten vorrausberechneten Zeitpunkt einstelle um so in den Normalraum zurückzukehren könnte es klappen...
> 
> Technobabble ftw!



Du könntest auch durch ein Stargate welches auf der anderen seite der Sonne ist und dadurch durch das Stargate zur Erde zu reisen, und einen möglichen Ausbruch der Sonne auszunutzen um die Zeit so sehr zu verzerren.

Du könntest auch an einem Schwarzem loch vorbeischlittern um die Zeitverzerrung auszunutzen.

Du könntest auch WoW zocken.

Beläuft sich alles auf ein Jahr mit genügend Berechnung un beim letzen einfach zur rechten Zeit das Abo auslaufen lassen.

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Meinte Intention ist es ja das die Zeit bis zum Film und dann vom Film bis zum Spiel nicht miterleben zu müssen... 
obwohl mir gerade einfällt das ich die Feldmatrixgleichung in einem Warpfeldintertialsystem bei gleichbleibender Isonuklearer Strahlung der Sonnenpartikel nicht mit einbezogen habe...


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Meinte Intention ist es ja das die Zeit bis zum Film und dann vom Film bis zum Spiel nicht miterleben zu müssen...
> obwohl mir gerade einfällt das ich die Feldmatrixgleichung in einem Warpfeldintertialsystem bei gleichbleibender Isonuklearer Strahlung der Sonnenpartikel nicht mit einbezogen habe...


Rararararararararararararrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaa  huuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pau pau


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Rararararararararararararrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaa  huuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pau pau



Eh ja?


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Eh ja?


Er hat seine Pillen vergessen einzunehmen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Rararararararararararararrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaa  huuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiii pau pau


heisst das so viel wie:" zeit für meine medizin" ?


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> heisst das so viel wie:" zeit für meine medizin" ?


2 dumme 1 gedanke in etwa?^^


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

2 Dumme ein Gedanke?


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Wir ham hier zuviele Unwissende Oo

Ist euch schon aufgefallen das kaum noch jemand in die Kirche geht ? Die wollen ja lieber Unterricht haben als Kirche :O Und ich rede jetzt nicht von den Moslems.

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ist euch schon aufgefallen das kaum noch jemand in die Kirche geht ? Die wollen ja lieber Unterricht haben als Kirche :O Und ich rede jetzt nicht von den Moslems.


ich finde das ehrlich gesagt nicht so schlimm...


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich finde das ehrlich gesagt nicht so schlimm...



Ich find das sehr schlimm.

Vll ist das nur in Österreich so aber überall wird gesagt, alles immer mehr zu einem Islamischen Land wird aber andererseits will niemand in die Kirche.

Bei uns wurde mal diskutiert ob das Kreuz in den Kindergarten soll (vorher war das nicht) und da werden alle gleich laut das das unser Glaube ist und wir das schon herzeigen sollen, aber sobald das hängt interessiert es eh keinen mehr

Ich mein der christliche Glaube ist unsere Kultur ! Es muss ja nicht sein das jetzt jeder in die Kirche rennt aber viele wissen ja nicht mal was an Ostern gefeiert wird Oo

Oder das Ostern eigentlich ein viel wichtigerer Feiertag ist als Weihnachten.

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er hat seine Pillen vergessen einzunehmen...



Achso... moment:

Please state the nature of the medical emergency!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde auch lieber in den unterricht gehen als zur Kirche, na gut ich bin eh net kirchlich und will es auch net sein


----------



## mazze3333 (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich finde das ehrlich gesagt nicht so schlimm...


Das sehe ich ganz ähnlich..


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich find das sehr schlimm.
> 
> Vll ist das nur in Österreich so aber überall wird gesagt, alles immer mehr zu einem Islamischen Land wird aber andererseits will niemand in die Kirche.
> 
> ...


ja schön, da geb ich dir recht, was die islamisierung angeht, aber die menschen in die kirchen zu triben wird nichts bringen.
und selbst wenn man ihnen sagt, was an ostern das besondere ist: es wird sie nicht interessieren und ist bald aus dem gedächtnis geflohen.
das wäre auch nicht anders, wenn sie in die kirche gehen...


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich würde auch *lieber in den unterricht gehen als zur schule*, na gut ich bin eh net kirchlich und will es auch net sein



Uhhhhhhnlogisch !

lg


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Uhhhhhhnlogisch !
> 
> lg


Kommt davon wenn man im Gehirn weiter ist als beim Schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Achso... moment:
> 
> Please state the nature of the medical emergency!
> 
> ...


Pfff bin ich dir nich mehr wert wie n Hologram ich bin entäuscht


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Da ich keine Medizinische Ausbildung habe... nein, das Hologramm macht seine Arbeit ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Da ich keine Medizinische Ausbildung habe... nein, das Hologramm macht seine Arbeit ganz gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann mach eine ausbildung im Medizin bereich^^


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja schön, da geb ich dir recht, was die islamisierung angeht, aber die menschen in die kirchen zu triben wird nichts bringen.
> und selbst wenn man ihnen sagt, was an ostern das besondere ist: es wird sie nicht interessieren und ist bald aus dem gedächtnis geflohen.
> das wäre auch nicht anders, wenn sie in die kirche gehen...



Schon klar aber Glaube ist ja nich, in die Kirche gehen. Die meisten wollen ja nix wissen von ihrer Religion. Einerseits christ aber so leben als hätte es das nie gegeben.

Aber noch schlimmer finde ich das die Leute einerseits was gegen die Islamisierung haben, aber sich nicht dafür interessieren woran das liegt, und der Grund ist ja der das sich kaum ein normaler Bürger für den Christlichen glauben interessiert. Bis auf die Moslems, die Leben da eben sehr nach ihrem Glauben, deswegen scheint es so als Würde der Islam, den Christlichen glauben vertreiben, obwohl es eigentlich so ist das der Christliche glaube schrumpft und der Islamische eben wächst. Öbwohl den jungen Moslems ihr Glaube auch immer weniger interessiert (sind wohl wir dran schuld ^^)

lg


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Dezember 2008)

Mhh apropos Kirche und Stammtischgeschwätz ( ich tu des "Islamland" gelader mal dazu ^^ )

Ich als Reli 15-Punkte ( 1+ ) Schüler  [Fragt mich nicht wie ;D] denke, das es verdammt nochmal egal ist, welcher Religion man angehört.
Ist doch Banane ob du nun in ne Moschee oder ne Kirche gehst... außer vllt, das man in der Moschee besser sitzt ( Teppiche ftw ).

Und um noch die "Islamunterrichtinschuleeinführverbieter" zu beruhigen, es hat alles seinen Sinn. ( kA  das gehört noch dazu^^)
Das wird gemacht, damit die Kinder nicht in irgendeine nicht offizielle schule gehen, und der gefahr ausgesetzt sind, neben der Sprache noch das extreme Gedankengut abzubekommen.

so ^^ mir war irgendwie nach schreiben


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Mhh apropos Kirche und Stammtischgeschwätz ( ich tu des "Islamland" gelader mal dazu ^^ )
> 
> Ich als Reli 15-Punkte ( 1+ ) Schüler  [Fragt mich nicht wie ;D] denke, das es verdammt nochmal egal ist, welcher Religion man angehört.
> Ist doch Banane ob du nun in ne Moschee oder ne Kirche gehst... außer vllt, das man in der Moschee besser sitzt ( Teppiche ftw ).
> ...


Naja egal hmm tjoa eigentlich schon bei den Weltreligionen zumindest^^ Is ja klar das es sowas nich gibt usw. aber so hast schon Recht wollen ja alle in der Regel nur des überliefern wie man am besten sich zu verhalten hat, Liebe spenden, Peace usw.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Mhh apropos Kirche und Stammtischgeschwätz ( ich tu des "Islamland" gelader mal dazu ^^ )
> 
> Ich als Reli 15-Punkte ( 1+ ) Schüler  [Fragt mich nicht wie ;D] denke, das es verdammt nochmal egal ist, welcher Religion man angehört.
> Ist doch Banane ob du nun in ne Moschee oder ne Kirche gehst... außer vllt, das man in der Moschee besser sitzt ( Teppiche ftw ).


nein.
es ist nunmal so, dass der islam eine religion ist, die andere religionen nicht zulassen will.
schon allein der name islam "unterdrückung" und z.b. der konflikt von ihnen mit z.b. den hindu's spricht dagegen.
schön, das christentum wartet auch nicht grad mit einer reinen weste auf, aber unterdrückung ist nicht das ziel vom christentum...


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein.
> es ist nunmal so, dass der islam eine religion ist, die andere religionen nicht zulassen will.
> schon allein der name islam "unterdrückung" und z.b. der konflikt von ihnen mit z.b. den hindu's spricht dagegen.
> schön, das christentum wartet auch nicht grad mit einer reinen weste auf, aber unterdrückung ist nicht das ziel vom christentum...


/sign
Und bitte... ne Moschee in Köln?


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Dezember 2008)

Das hat aber alles mit dem "reinen" Islam nichts zu tun. 
Das ist nur die Auslegung einiger idiotische Mullahs wtf....
Genauso steht nirgends in der Bibel: Geh auf Kreuzzug und mach die wüstenneger platt, falls keine vorhanden, segle nach Amerika und schlachte ganze Völker ab, wenn sie nicht konvertieren wollen( Krass ausgedrückt, aber so wars ja )


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Das hat aber alles mit dem "reinen" Islam nichts zu tun.
> Das ist nur die Auslegung einiger idiotische Mullahs wtf....
> Genauso steht nirgends in der Bibel: Geh auf Kreuzzug und mach die wüstenneger platt, falls keine vorhanden, segle nach Amerika und schlachte ganze Völker ab, wenn sie nicht konvertieren wollen( Krass ausgedrückt, aber so wars ja )


ich sag ja: das christentum hat keine weisse weste.
und die unterdrückung anderer religionen hat nunmal mit dem islam zu tun. das einzige mit ner falschen auslegung sind "islamisten", also die, die alles wörtlich nehmen.
und das gerne auch mit allen möglichen mitteln durchsetzen


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann mir auch denken warum der Islan da viel gläubiger ist. Bei denen gibts nen richtiges essen in der Moschee, nicht nur so ne Oblate :/

Aber ich will eher darauf hinweisen, dass die Leute rumhacken wo sie können, aber selber will ja niemand Schuld sein.

Wenn man auf andere Glaubensrichtungen rumhacken kann ist Glaube wichtig, aber sobald so ein gespräch wieder aus ist, ist jedem der Glaube wieder egal.

Ich meine damit einfach nur das man nicht einfach auf anderen Glaubensrichtungen rumhacken soll wenns einem eigentlich eh egal ist.

lg


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Dezember 2008)

naja wie mans auch dreht und wendet ^^
Jesus denkt eh ihr seid Trottel  xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch denken warum der Islan da viel gläubiger ist. Bei denen gibts nen richtiges essen in der Moschee, nicht nur so ne Oblate :/
> 
> Aber ich will eher darauf hinweisen, dass die Leute rumhacken wo sie können, aber selber will ja niemand Schuld sein.
> 
> ...


hm sry, aber woran will man schuld sein? ich meine, was kann man dagegen tun, wenn leute sich auf ihre rechte berufen, die sie ja als deutsche staatsbürger haben (religionsfreiheit).
d.h. wenn es nunmal mehr leute mit diesem glauben gibt, bzw mehr, die diesem glauben strikt folgen, woran kann man da schuld sein


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> naja wie mans auch dreht und wendet ^^
> Jesus denkt eh ihr seid Trottel  xD


den spruch kenn ich irgendwoher... *nach links guckt* ahja


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Aber der Islam ist da mit der Auslagung dem Koran/Bibel auch ned so genau.

Da steht z.b. nichts von Kopftüchern wenn ich mich nicht irre, auch nix von Kamikazeflügen auf WTC, Rucksackbomben, und von den 72 Jungfrauen wenn se Kamikaze machen.

lg


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Aber der Islam ist da mit der Auslagung dem Koran/Bibel auch ned so genau.
> 
> Da steht z.b. nichts von Kopftüchern wenn ich mich nicht irre, auch nix von Kamikazeflügen auf WTC, Rucksackbomben, und von den 72 Jungfrauen wenn se Kamikaze machen.
> 
> lg


Tjaa das denken sich aber viele Leutehinein...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein.
> es ist nunmal so, dass der islam eine religion ist, die andere religionen nicht zulassen will.
> schon allein der name islam "unterdrückung" und z.b. der konflikt von ihnen mit z.b. den hindu's spricht dagegen.
> schön, das christentum wartet auch nicht grad mit einer reinen weste auf, aber unterdrückung ist nicht das ziel vom christentum...



keine gebildete person würde sowas schreiben

MEIN UBOT HATN PLATTEN!!!!


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm sry, aber woran will man schuld sein? ich meine, was kann man dagegen tun, wenn leute sich auf ihre rechte berufen, die sie ja als deutsche staatsbürger haben (religionsfreiheit).
> d.h. wenn es nunmal mehr leute mit diesem glauben gibt, bzw mehr, die diesem glauben strikt folgen, woran kann man da schuld sein



Ich meinte auch das jeder(so kommts mir in Österreich vor) drauf rumhackt, es ihm aber eigentlich egal ist. Warum kann man es nicht einfach tolerieren wenns eigentlich egal ist ?

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> keine gebildete person würde sowas schreiben
> 
> MEIN UBOT HATN PLATTEN!!!!


dann sag mir, warum das keine gebildete person schreiben würde


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann sag mir, warum das keine gebildete person schreiben würde




der umfang für ne erklärung geht mir für nen nachtschwärmer thread zu weit...leb einfach dumm, ich hab nix dagegen ;D


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjaa das denken sich aber viele Leutehinein...



Genau das mein ich, weil Brille meint, dass der Christentum keine weiße Weste hat, wegen der Kreuzzüge, aber ich mein das der Islam da nicht besser ist.

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> der umfang für ne erklärung geht mir für nen nachtschwärmer thread zu weit...leb einfach dumm, ich hab nix dagegen ;D


aha. ist klar.
du behauptest hier etwas, gibst dazu aber keine erklärung, weil du meinst es wäre zu lang... mhm
also maßt du dir einfach an, mich ungebildet zu schimpfen, ohne weiter darauf einzugehen? sowas zeugt aber nicht grade von einer guten bildung deinerseits


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Genau das mein ich, weil Brille meint, dass der Christentum keine weiße Weste hat, wegen der Kreuzzüge, aber ich mein das der Islam da nicht besser ist.
> 
> lg


Ist er auch nicht, kaum eine Religion hat eine direkte "reine weste". Ob das gut o. Schlecht ist lass ich hier offen


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist er auch nicht, kaum eine Religion hat eine direkte "reine weste". Ob das gut o. Schlecht ist lass ich hier offen


ich hab auch nie geschrieben, dass der islam da besser wäre^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hab auch nie geschrieben, dass der islam da besser wäre^^


Habe ich das da behauptet?^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> aha. ist klar.
> du behauptest hier etwas, gibst dazu aber keine erklärung, weil du meinst es wäre zu lang... mhm
> also maßt du dir einfach an, mich ungebildet zu schimpfen, ohne weiter darauf einzugehen? sowas zeugt aber nicht grade von einer guten bildung deinerseits



hier sieht man dass du nichtmal ahnung hast was "bildung" bedeutet, intelligenz und bildung sind 2 verschiedene paar schuhe, naja gut meine wortwahl mit "dumm" passt da dann wohl auch nicht hinein.."ungebildet" würd viel besser passen

nicht dass ich mich irgendeiner religion anschließen würde..aber die ziele aller religionen stecken sicherlich nicht in der "unterdrückung"...nur was man meint aber hinterher praktikziert sind wieder zwei verschiedene paar schuhe


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Habe ich das da behauptet?^^


ich wollts nur nochmal klarstellen


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> nicht dass ich mich irgendeiner religion anschließen würde..aber die ziele aller religionen stecken sicherlich nicht in der "unterdrückung"...nur was man meint aber hinterher praktikziert sind wieder zwei verschiedene paar schuhe


du sagst es selber: was man praktiziert ist was anderes.
und das, was die christen praktiziert haben, war nunmal nicht sehr christlich.
was die muslime zum teil praktizieren würde bei ihnen aber nicht als "unislamisch" gelten. 


und bitte, du maßt dir schon wieder an, über mich zu entscheiden, ohne wirklich bescheid zu wissen...
aber keep on, denk dir, was du willst und sei damit zufrieden.


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hab auch nie geschrieben, dass der islam da besser wäre^^





Razyl schrieb:


> Habe ich das da behauptet?^^



Ja aber wenn der andere Glaube nicht besser ist, hättest du mit dem Argument mit den Kreuzzügen, ja garnicht aufwarten müssen

lg


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich wollts nur nochmal klarstellen


Ok ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn der andere Glaube nicht besser ist, hättest du mit dem Argument mit den Kreuzzügen, ja garnicht aufwarten müssen
> 
> lg


kreuzzüge der christen
und der krieg der muslime gegen hindus finde ich allerdings gut vergleichbar...
aber naja, vll hätt ichs wirklich nicht bringen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Der ganze Kram ist doch nur um ein paar Hundert Jahre die in der Entstehung von Christentum und Islam dazwischen liegen verschoben... wir hatten unsere Kreuzzüge vor ein paar Hundert Jahren und jetzt ist der Islam soweit, das sie ihren starten können... alles ist ein sich wiederholender Fluss...


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Dezember 2008)

Wie Mode ^^

Ich lach immer noch wenn se alle mit Chucks und Palitüchern rumrennen  xD
aber is ja die "neuste" mode, da muss man sowas tragen Gruppenzwang FTW


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Keine Religion ist gut, obwohl ich den Buddhismus sehr gut einschätze weil der keine Feinde hat, sondern das Ziel der Weg zum Glück sucht.

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wie Mode ^^



Genau... irgendwer kommt immer mit den ollen Kamellen wieder *gg*


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wie Mode ^^
> 
> Ich lach immer noch wenn se alle mit Chucks und Palitüchern rumrennen  xD
> aber is ja die "neuste" mode, da muss man sowas tragen Gruppenzwang FTW



Bei euch ist das noch in Mode ? Bei uns rennen zwar alle noch mit Chucks rum aber ich lach immer Leute (Besonders die männlichen xD, zum heulen komisch) aus die immer noch mit den Palitüchern rumrennen und meinen sie sehen "cool" aus xDD

Noch schlimmer sind männliche Emos, das is der Joke der ganzen Schule, über männliche Emos zu lachen ^^
Ich mein Emos toppen ja noch die Heulsusen ^^

lg


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du sagst es selber: was man praktiziert ist was anderes.
> und das, was die christen praktiziert haben, war nunmal nicht sehr christlich.
> was die muslime zum teil praktizieren würde bei ihnen aber nicht als "unislamisch" gelten.
> 
> ...



recht doch dass ich über dich bescheid weiss dass du verworrenes zeugs schreibst was eben schwachsinnig ist

schlechtes was die christen gemacht haben im namen der christen soll nicht christlich gewesen sein
aber schlechtes was islam macht soll auch zum islamischen glauben passen

das ist wahre blasphemie

SO EIN SCHWACHSINN...GEH DIE NPD WÄHLEN!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Ren... nerv andere, wenn du nur stunk machen willst red einfach mit der Wand...
Die gibt die auch keine Widerworte und kommt dir nicht mit Argumenten die du ja auch nicht hast...


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> SO EIN SCHWACHSINN...GEH DIE NPD WÄHLEN!!!


Hau ab mit deiner NPD! Brille ist zu 100% net so orientiert wie *DIE*...
Geh in ein anderes Forum wenn du nur eh nur stunk&streit heraufbeschwörst


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> recht doch dass ich über dich bescheid weiss dass du verworrenes zeugs schreibst was eben schwachsinnig ist
> 
> schlechtes was die christen gemacht haben im namen der christen soll nicht christlich gewesen sein
> aber schlechtes was islam macht soll auch zum islamischen glauben passen
> ...



In einem Punkt muss ich ihm schon recht geben, heute meinen manche Moslems noch das das gut ist mit den Taliban (wirklich nur manche), aber in paar Jahren sagen die bestimmt das war alles dumm und "unislamisch" wie du sagst

Damals meinten auch alle Christen das Kreuzzüge gut sind, aber heute sind wieder anders aus

Ich würds fast Hype nennen Oo

Aber büdde nicht die NPD wählen :O

lg


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Dezember 2008)

mensch Raizyl, wie kannst du nur soetwas behaupten^^  
Wer Onkelz hört --> NPD-Wähler ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> recht doch dass ich über dich bescheid weiss dass du verworrenes zeugs schreibst was eben schwachsinnig ist
> 
> schlechtes was die christen gemacht haben im namen der christen soll nicht christlich gewesen sein
> aber schlechtes was islam macht soll auch zum islamischen glauben passen
> ...


nö ich sag, dass die christen, die scheisse gebaut haben, meinen, dass es ihrer religion entspricht, obwohl die religion nicht wirklich so feindselig ist.
die muslime, die ähnliches veranstalten, meinen auch, dass es ihrer religion entspricht, und der koran ist teilweise auch dementsprechend geschrieben.
dass es auch hier ZU krasse ausführung und missverständnisse gib, die nicht auf die religion, sondern eben auf wie vorher geschriebene übertriebene ausführung zurückgeht, zeigen die islamisten. (und hier sag ich ja nicht, dass die religion selber schuld ist...)

und zu den letzten beiden sätzen: sehr unnötig. und diesmal maße ich mir auch was an. wenn du hier rumtrollst und streit suchst, und denkst, ich solle die npd wählen, würde ich nochmal überdenken, wer von uns beiden denn der ungebildete, oder in dem fall mit der npd, dumme ist


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> mensch Raizyl, wie kannst du nur soetwas behaupten^^
> Wer Onkelz hört --> NPD-Wähler ^^


Brille hat mir damals so ein Vid gepostet wo sich diese Band eindeutig gegen die NPD gestellt hat.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille hat mir damals so ein Vid gepostet wo sich diese Band eindeutig gegen die NPD gestellt hat.


nicht nur indiesem vid. es gibt auch ein lied "ohne mich" dort wird mehr als eindeutig gegen die rechten und linken gesprochen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Dezember 2008)

War ja auch so ernst gemeint   ;D
Und BTW : Höre selber viel und gerne Onkelz  ( richtig gute musik zum Autofahren !! )


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nicht nur indiesem vid. es gibt auch ein lied "ohne mich" dort wird mehr als eindeutig gegen die rechten und linken gesprochen.


Ich kann mich grad nur an dieses erinnern


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann mich grad nur an dieses erinnern


ich finds gut, dass du dich wenigstens daran erinnerst^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich finds gut, dass du dich wenigstens daran erinnerst^^


Alles was irgendwie ANTINPD ist merk ich mir, naja den großteil irgendwie


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö ich sag, dass die christen, die scheisse gebaut haben, meinen, dass es ihrer religion entspricht, obwohl die religion nicht wirklich so feindselig ist.
> die muslime, die ähnliches veranstalten, meinen auch, dass es ihrer religion entspricht, und der koran ist teilweise auch dementsprechend geschrieben.
> dass es auch hier ZU krasse ausführung und missverständnisse gib, die nicht auf die religion, sondern eben auf wie vorher geschriebene übertriebene ausführung zurückgeht, zeigen die islamisten. (und hier sag ich ja nicht, dass die religion selber schuld ist...)
> 
> und zu den letzten beiden sätzen: sehr unnötig. und diesmal maße ich mir auch was an. wenn du hier rumtrollst und streit suchst, und denkst, ich solle die npd wählen, würde ich nochmal überdenken, wer von uns beiden denn der ungebildete, oder in dem fall mit der npd, dumme ist



Also wenn das so im Koran steht, dann würds mich wundern. Glaub wirklich ned das da steht das man andere Völker unterdrücken soll Oo

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Also wenn das so im Koran steht, dann würds mich wundern. Glaub wirklich ned das da steht das man andere Völker unterdrücken soll Oo
> 
> lg


ich meinte auch nicht in der form von "zieht aus und unterdrückt!"


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

sondern: tragts aus, wenns sein muss mit dem schwert


fuck hätte ja editen können


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Wenns sein muss !

und nur durch die Psychopathen die grad so rumrennen heißt das nicht das der Islam einfach alles angreifen will

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Dharma und Greg ftw!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Dharma und Greg ftw!


hm ich kenne nur dharma, als gesetz der welt, was ist greg?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Dezember 2008)

meinste die christen haben ihre beweggründe damals nicht aus irgendwelchen alten schriften und geschriebenen idealen und zielen entzogen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Wenns sein muss !
> 
> und nur durch die Psychopathen die grad so rumrennen heißt das nicht das der Islam einfach alles angreifen will
> 
> lg


nein, ads sind die "islamisten", die wie ich sagte ZU krass auslegen und meinen alles wegbomben wäre der weg


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm ich kenne nur dharma, als gesetz der welt, was ist greg?


Genau das frage ihc mich grad auch


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm ich kenne nur dharma, als gesetz der welt, was ist greg?



lol xD

Ich hass die Sitcom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm ich kenne nur dharma, als gesetz der welt, was ist greg?



Die Serie du Banause ^^ Die beste Serie ever


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Dezember 2008)

Des is doch ne Sendung mit "Sexuell anders orientierten" Personen oder ? ^^

Political correctness ftw


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> meinste die christen haben ihre beweggründe damals nicht aus irgendwelchen alten schriften und geschriebenen idealen und zielen entzogen?


die beweggründe der christen waren meiner meinung nach nur vorgeschoben die verbreitung der religion.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Eh nein... ^^ 
Das war Will & Grace


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Die Serie du Banause ^^ Die beste Serie ever


hm sry kenn ich net


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein, ads sind die "islamisten", die wie ich sagte ZU krass auslegen und meinen alles wegbomben wäre der weg



Ham se doch bei den Kreuzzügen auch gemacht, einfach mal Bibel/Koran falsch auslegen

Nur weil die Moslems das nen wenig später tun, heißt das nicht das der Glaube hintern den Fanatischen Bombern steht

lg


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Die Serie du Banause ^^ Die beste Serie ever


Achso der Mist der da auf Comedy Central läuft? omg


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt ^^

Des waren die einzigen 2 Sitcoms die ich nicht gemocht hab ^^ 
Ich kuck sogar "Eine schrecklich nette Familie "  xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ham se doch bei den Kreuzzügen auch gemacht, einfach mal Bibel/Koran falsch auslegen


ich sehe das eher so, dass es "extra" so ausgelegt wurde, aus unreligiösen gründen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Eine Schrecklich nette Familie ist auch ein MUSS ^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Eine Schrecklich nette Familie ist auch ein MUSS ^^


Ich guck auch solche Sendungen net^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Eine Schrecklich nette Familie ist auch ein MUSS ^^


hm also mich zwingt nichts das zu gucken


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Stimmt ^^
> 
> Des waren die einzigen 2 Sitcoms die ich nicht gemocht hab ^^
> Ich kuck sogar "Eine schrecklich nette Familie "  xD


"Immer wieder Jim" "King of Queens" "Two and a half men" und "Hör mal wer da Hämmert" die besten Sitcoms !!

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Doch ich gleich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Doch ich gleich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


versuchs =P


----------



## Arragotth (28. Dezember 2008)

rofl was ihr alles anschaut ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Arragotth schrieb:


> rofl was ihr alles anschaut ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


einige von uns


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> versuchs =P



Ich schütte dich so dermaßen mit Technobabble zu, das du dich nach Al Bundys dummen Sprüchen sehnen wirst!


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich sehe das eher so, dass es "extra" so ausgelegt wurde, aus unreligiösen gründen.



Trotzdem stand die Kirche damals hinter der Sache. Auch bei den Inqisitionen.

Heut is es einfach genau das selbe PUNKT !

lg


----------



## Zez (28. Dezember 2008)

Hello Booooys


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Doch ich gleich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mich kannst du auch net zwingen Selor...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Trotzdem stand die Kirche damals hinter der Sache. Auch bei den Inqisitionen.
> 
> Heut is es einfach genau das selbe PUNKT !


die kirche stand dahinter und hat es nicht verteufelt. sie war ja schon damals an den obersten positionen mit zum teil sehr bestechlichen leuten belegt. die ihren eigenen profit so groß wie möglich gestalten wollten.
ich würde behaupten, dass es bei dem islam allerdings wirklich um die religion geht.


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Dezember 2008)

Und der Punkt das alle Moslems dahinter stehen kann ich auch nicht so lassen.

Das ist auch nur der Taliban, denn alle Moslems die ich kenne verteufeln die ganze Sache, und ich kenn sehr direkte Moslems die schon zu etwas stehen und nicht rumlügen

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

So... lebt lange und in Frieden \\//_

Ich geh jetzt schlafen... mir schmerzt die Birne, mein Ohr ist immernoch taub... und das Bett ruft!


----------



## Zez (28. Dezember 2008)

Naja, gibt eben die normalen Moslems, und die Radikalen ...


----------



## White-Frost (28. Dezember 2008)

Sag kurz gute nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Das ist auch nur der Taliban, denn alle Moslems die ich kenne verteufeln die ganze Sache, und ich kenn sehr direkte Moslems die schon zu etwas stehen und nicht rumlügen


hm ich bin bisher ehrlich gesagt anderen begegnet, die diese aktionen zwar nicht befürworteten aber auch nicht verteufelten.
und ich bin auch genug begegnet, die hier in deutschland christen als menschen 2. klasse sehen, und es als zweckmäßig erachten, den muslimischen glauben durchzusetzen.

naja


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die kirche stand dahinter und hat es nicht verteufelt. sie war ja schon damals an den obersten positionen mit zum teil sehr bestechlichen leuten belegt. die ihren eigenen profit so groß wie möglich gestalten wollten.
> ich würde behaupten, dass es bei dem islam allerdings wirklich um die religion geht.


Im Grund hast du recht Brille, aber beim Islam: Solange niemand ihre Religion kritisiert geht es ihnen darum, sonst eher nicht

Und nun isses still xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2008)

gn8 selor


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Ahjo gute nach Selor, schlaf brav^^


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2008)

Nacht.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nacht.


Nacht Skatero


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Dezember 2008)

n8 !

Wie Super ich habe eine Spracherkennungssoftware die herausfindet was ich sage und sie auf den Bildschirm projiziert!

L. G. (lg schreibt der ned ^^)


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> n8 !
> 
> Wie Super ich habe eine Spracherkennungssoftware die herausfindet was ich sage und sie auf den Bildschirm projiziert!
> 
> L. G. (lg schreibt der ned ^^)


Hmm und Apple tut mich verarschen, erst sagen sie was sie verschenken song drückste drauf kommt der Song mitsamt preis..-.-


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Dezember 2008)

ich dachte schon benutzt auch eine Spracherkennungssoftware wegen der grammatikalischen Fehler aber anscheinend habe ich mich geirrt

 L. G.


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm und Apple tut mich verarschen, erst sagen sie was sie verschenken song drückste drauf kommt der Song mitsamt preis..-.-


hmmm...
Vielleicht wenn du einen kaufst, schenken sie dir einen.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> hmmm...
> Vielleicht wenn du einen kaufst, schenken sie dir einen.


Nein bei mir wurde grade das Geld als Buchung über Click&Buy vorgesehen, habe sofort denen geschrieben-.- Gleiche war schon gestern, da Apple scheiße gebaut hat da sie den Falschen Link reinposten. Ich hoffe ich bekomme das Geld wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch hemand hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Dezember 2008)

Jo aber ich kämpfte noch mit der Spracherkennungssoftware

LG


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Achso^^ wozu brauchst sowas?


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Dezember 2008)

keine Ahnung ich hatte geradeso Lust auf so etwas. außerdem war ich langsam zu faul zu schreiben

LG


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Lol... 
Sprichste dann so "Sufu ftw, link:..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich sprech mal das was du gerade geschrieben hast:

leugnen...
Sprichste dann so "so froh FC wehen, lenkt:... "

Satzzeichen kann ich wirklich mit diesem Programm sprechen

LG

Edit: Hab ihm jetzt die neuen Wörter beigebracht:

null
Sprichste dann so "Sufu ftw, Link:... "


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lol
So die E-mail an die ist raus-.- 
muss aber funny sein nur noch zu reden vorm rechner o_O


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Dezember 2008)

ja und es ziemlich praktisch wenn man gerade keine Lust tat zu schreiben

ich denke darüber nach dem Spiel mit diesem Programm zu schreiben

LG


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Lol
wie gehten damit WoW/War o.O


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Dezember 2008)

ich zocke kein WoW beziehungsweise War

aber ich probiere es einmal in CounterStrike Source xD

lg


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Schießen , Schießen, verdammt daneben , schießen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Dezember 2008)

ne nur wenn ich im spiel chatte ^^ würde auf jeden Fall verhindern dass jemand auf mich schließt werde ich gerade schreibe

jetzt funktioniert es schon richtig gut

LG


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Achso hmm nett^^ aber nicht wirklich überragend xD aber ist hilfreich... Mefisthor cheatet, der chattet und schießt^^


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Dezember 2008)

:O Cheaten tu ich aber ned

Aber es funktioniert wirklich im Spiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

Welches Progrämmchen nutzt du denn? Und ja ich wollte schlafen aber der Husten lässt mich net


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Welches Progrämmchen nutzt du denn? Und ja ich wollte schlafen aber der Husten lässt mich net


Armer Selor^^
Ich will net schlafen, hab sch*** rückenschmerzen :/


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Dezember 2008)

Dragon NaturallySpeaking 8

Aja und ihr armen xD

lg


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Aja und ihr armen xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


werd aber wohl gleich off gehen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

Ah teueres Mist


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ah teueres Mist


Tja irgendwo musste immer geld investieren :>


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Dezember 2008)

Hey ich hab gerade einen totalen Idioten im Chat.

der meint wirklich er müsse für so Pornlinkseiten links sammeln damit er an die Pornos kommt weil normale pornos keine herausforderung sind xD

lg


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Hey ich hab gerade einen totalen Idioten im Chat.
> 
> der meint wirklich er müsse für so Pornlinkseiten links sammeln damit er an die Pornos kommt weil normale pornos keine herausforderung sind xD
> 
> lg



So kann man sich auch die Zeit vertreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Dezember 2008)

jetzt hab ich ihm geschrieben das er sich nen Rubix-Würfel kaufen soll wenn er ne herausforderung sucht 

Antwort: Davon tut mir aber der Kopf weh

lg

lol und jetzt kommt auch noch ne tuss mit nem ähnlichen link Oo

ich zweifel langsam am verstand der menschheit


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich ihm geschrieben das er sich nen Rubix-Würfel kaufen soll wenn er ne herausforderung sucht



Die sind doch keine Herausforderung.

DIE sind eine Herausforderung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der hat in etwa so viele Möglichkeiten: 
10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*
10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*
10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10*
10*10*10*10*10*10*10*10

Also: 100.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.
000.000.000 Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Ollimua (29. Dezember 2008)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Nachtschicht gleich vorbei. Dann Dailys machen und ab ins Bett =)


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Die sind doch keine Herausforderung.
> 
> DIE sind eine Herausforderung!
> 
> ...


Schreib doch gleich 10^68 oder 10e68 sonst kommt man ja aus dem zählen nimmer raus ^^

lg

Edit: ne chopi deswegen editire ich ma und schreib nix neues, wollt das nur ma klären mit dem würfel ^^


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2008)

Wurden während meiner Abwesenheit die Regeln geändert? o.ö


----------



## Lillyan (29. Dezember 2008)

Mal schaun ob um 21 Uhr jemand dran denkt den Thread zu öffnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

First after Lilli-chan!

ps:


NABEND!


----------



## White-Frost (29. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Wusste doch das was net stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Abend


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Na ihr Karaoke-Dancequeens was geht heute wieder so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Na ihr Karaoke-Dancequeens was geht heute wieder so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wat fürn ding?


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2008)

abend ^^

Ich wollte erster sein xd

aber die spannende End-Verfolgungsjagd von NFC-Undercover hat mich nicht losgelassen xD

Aber nach gefühlten 1000 kaputten Porsche-Polizeiwagen ( wer hätts in den USA gedacht... ) und einer krassen Geschwindigkeitsübertretung von 750 Km/h (Im freien Fall durch die Straße xD ) hatte ich die Endgegnerin endlich platt und konnte den Abspann genießen  xD


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wat fürn ding?



vergiss es einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> abend ^^
> 
> Ich wollte erster sein xd
> 
> ...


Du hast dir ECHT DAS spiel angetan? 
Wie schrieb ich noch letztens "NFS Undercover -  Most Wanted für Arme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab noch nie so einen mieses NFS gesehen...


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2008)

Öhm... Hust... is ja auch vom Laster gefallen  xD

fands aber um meilen besser als NFS-Pro Street.....

Aber war schon ne Umstellung vom Fahren her im gegensatz zu Forza MS 2


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

so huhu endlich level 32 :/


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Öhm... Hust... is ja auch vom Laster gefallen  xD
> 
> fands aber um meilen besser als NFS-Pro Street.....
> 
> Aber war schon ne Umstellung vom Fahren her im gegensatz zu Forza MS 2


http://www.gamerankings.com/htmlpages2/948...d%20for%20Speed
Das sag ich nur dazu, die Serie wurde nach Pro Street zerissen, alte Ideen die im 3 Jahre alten vorgänger drinne war, gespickt mit neuen Sachen die sogut wie kaum klappen, und dazu eine Grafik die kaum besser aussieht und sowas von Blureffekten vollgespammt ist und man brauch nen recht guten rechner dafür und das für nur 45 Euro...
Naja bekommt die Serie erstmal 2-3 Jahre pause und dann soll ein Ordentlicher nAchfolger kommen...


----------



## DeeeRoy (29. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich hab noch nie so einen mieses NFS gesehen...



Ich auch nicht!

Bin bei "Race Driver: GRID" hängen geblieben...


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

moin
bin ab morgen in paris und wollt heut noch etwas mitspamen^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht!
> 
> Bin bei "Race Driver: GRID" hängen geblieben...


Race Driver Grid und NFS?
Naja Grid war schon dieses jahr das beste Rennspiel.


----------



## Arragotth (29. Dezember 2008)

nabend ihr geschöpfe der nacht *hrhr*


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2008)

Jaaa Race Driver wollt ich mir auch antun ( vorallem wegen der Cockpitperspektive xd ) 

Aber da kam leider noch kein Laster mit vorbei  xD


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Thema Wechsel!!! (ich mag eh kein NFS also )

hmmmmm


.......



MIR IST LANGWEILIG!!!!!!!!1111111einseinself


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mir NFS Undercover nicht gekauft, aber dafür bei wen anders gespielt ... und war sowas von enttäuscht...
Arme NFS serie... Danke EA für die nächste komplett an die Wand gefahrene Serie...


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2008)

solang Diablo nit an die Wand gefahren wird isses mir Wayne  xD
EA is sowieso .... naja....Wie es so schön heisst : "Keine bösen Wörter"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbe...ahres_2008.html
Da musste ich loslachen...


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> solang Diablo nit an die Wand gefahren wird isses mir Wayne  xD
> EA is sowieso .... naja....Wie es so schön heisst : "Keine bösen Wörter"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nix gegen spore^^


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> nix gegen spore^^



Spore is geil aber später wird es langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2008)

Da können sie ja die ersten Beiden Selbstbenennungspunkte streichen xD
Kritisch und Ehrlich.
Ich lad mir jetzt in einem spontanen Anfall von FPS-Spielrausch AA runter ^^
Da weiss man wenigstens was man hat ( unterschwellige werbung FTW ;D )


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Spore is geil aber später wird es langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


grox zerstören ist eh ne lebensaufgabe (haben angeblich etwa 600 planeten) und ally bei -800 ist schwer^^ mehr als +140 ist eh nicht möglich


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> nix gegen spore^^


Was war daran das tolle? Genau der vorveröffentliche Kreaturen Editor, der Rest war ein lahmes Strategiespiel und keine Innovation wie es sich EA erhoffte, trotzdem verkaufte es sich gut... aber naja hat nochen anderen Rekord eingeheimst...


----------



## DeeeRoy (29. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> solang Diablo nit an die Wand gefahren wird isses mir Wayne  xD



Wenn das neue Diablo mindestens so wird wie der Vorgänger, sagt mir den Erscheinungspunkt und Ihr wisst, wo ich Urlaub habe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Wäre mein erstes Spiel, wo ich Urlaub nehmen würde)


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> grox zerstören ist eh ne lebensaufgabe (haben angeblich etwa 600 planeten) und ally bei -800 ist schwer^^ mehr als +140 ist eh nicht möglich



ach was das einzige was bei spore haben musst ist der wurmlochgenerator :/


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ach was das einzige was bei spore haben musst ist der wurmlochgenerator :/


hat mir ein nettes volk für 1,5 mille verscherbelt^^ meine heimatwelt wollte dafür 3 mille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> hat mir ein nettes volk für 1,5 mille verscherbelt^^ meine heimatwelt wollte dafür 3 mille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol ich musste nur 0,8 mille ausgeben....hab es mir bei den bananas-reich gekauft


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Lustig fand ich auch noch bei 4 Players.de
EA und L4D hmm schön das es EA rausgebracht hat... EA ist ja nur Distributor
Und "Beste Grafik 2008":
Little Big Planet...


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> lol ich musste nur 0,8 mille ausgeben....hab es mir bei den banas-reich gekauft


sind das solche bananen? die leben bei mir in der nähe auch... aber hab die erst nach dem kauf entdeckt^^
lustig ist auch selbstgemachte kreaturen spontan in die weltraumphase zu holen um sie dann wieder umzubringen für die kriegstreiber plakette^^
hab mir nen drachen und nen skorpion gebaut (sehen sogar relativ echt aus^^) hab die aufen planeten geklatscht daneben nen monolith und fertig


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> sind das solche bananen? die leben bei mir in der nähe auch... aber hab die erst nach dem kauf entdeckt^^
> lustig ist auch selbstgemachte kreaturen spontan in die weltraumphase zu holen um sie dann wieder umzubringen für die kriegstreiber plakette^^
> hab mir nen drachen und nen skorpion gebaut (sehen sogar relativ echt aus^^) hab die aufen planeten geklatscht daneben nen monolith und fertig



was auch witzig ist auf einem Planeten gehen der bewohnt ist und hitzegenerator ganze zeit benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> was auch witzig ist auf einem Planeten gehen der bewohnt ist und hitzegenerator ganze zeit benutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur wenns ein planet mit t2 oder t3 ist^^ tieren und pflanzen beim verrecken zusehen^^

haste eigentlich schon den stab des lebens?


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> nur wenns ein planet mit t2 oder t3 ist^^ tieren und pflanzen beim verrecken zusehen^^
> 
> haste eigentlich schon den stab des lebens?



hmm ka ....hab seit langem net mehr gezockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hmm ka ....hab seit langem net mehr gezockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gibts wenn du gaaanz in die mitte des universums gehst
'Galaktischer Kern' ein riesiges pinkes wurmloch
da rein
eine stimme labert dich zu
dann kommt... steve
ein kleines ufo mit ner tröte oben drauf
labert dich zu
und gibt dir 42 *lol* stäbe des lebens
der terraformt einen planeten in wenigen sekunden zu t3


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> gibts wenn du gaaanz in die mitte des universums gehst
> 'Galaktischer Kern' ein riesiges pinkes wurmloch
> da rein
> eine stimme labert dich zu
> ...



wie kommt man zur mitte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wie kommt man zur mitte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


man nehme ein wurmloch (bei mir war glücklicherweise ein gutes in der nähe) und hofft das es mehr oder weniger zu mitte führt... vorher holt man sich massenhaft allyreperatur und energiezellen und heilteile weil einen auf jedem zweiten planeten grox angreifen... am besten immer pause machen und einen weg suchen (je weiter man zur mitte kommt desto weniger kann man fliegen)

hab mit dem stab die erde etc kolonisiert
das sonnensystem ist bei jedem spiel am gleichen platz
guck einfach ma bei youtube
lustig anzusehen wie der mond zu einem blühenden planeten mutiert^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wie kommt man zur mitte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Set a course for the Great Barrier, Maximum Warp!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> "Set a course for the Great Barrier, Maximum Warp!"
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht ganz^^

brauchst btw interstellarantrieb 5
mit 4 kommste am ende nicht mehr von planet zu planet


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2008)

Soo AA is feddig  xD

jetzt wird erstma gezockt..


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> "Set a course for the Great Barrier, Maximum Warp!"
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir sind hier nicht bei deinen ach zu geliebten Raumschiff serie du Star trek nerd o0^^


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Wir sind hier nicht bei deinen ach zu geliebten Raumschiff serie du Star trek nerd o0^^


und mein 2 minuten lang getippter post wird ignoriert!^^


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Dezember 2008)

Hab auch grad die LEbensaufgebe vor mir :O aber grox sind schneller zu besiegen wenn man in die mitte ne base reinbaut und sich nach außen kämpft indem man die planeten der grox in t1 planeten umwandelt

achja die erde hab ich zuerst besiedelt und dann in die luft gejagt ... lustig ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Spore war genauso ne Enttäuschung wie:
NFS U, Gothic 3 Götterdämmerung, Far Cry 2 und und und und...^^


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Hab auch grad die LEbensaufgebe vor mir :O aber grox sind schneller zu besiegen wenn man in die mitte ne base reinbaut und sich nach außen kämpft indem man die planeten der grox in t1 planeten umwandelt
> 
> achja die erde hab ich zuerst besiedelt und dann in die luft gejagt ... lustig ^^
> 
> lg


t1 = grox sterben aus^^


und wenn du einen planeten in die luft jagst, mögen dich deine allys dann net mehr wegen 'Galaktisches Gesetz gebrochen: -100'?


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Dezember 2008)

mir doch egal :O wer kann schon von sich behaupten, er habe die erde in die luft gejagt xD

jo Far Cry 2 war ne riesen enttäuschung. ich mein realismus is gut aber die halbe zeit mit der karte in der hand rumfahren ist doch echt unter aller sau, nur damit das spiel länger wirkt
und bei mir gabs auch noch den bug, dass die für für die UFLL nicht aufgeht obwohl ich da eine mission annehmen kann

lg


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> mir doch egal :O wer kann schon von sich behaupten, er habe die erde in die luft gejagt xD
> 
> jo Far Cry 2 war ne riesen enttäuschung. ich mein realismus is gut aber die halbe zeit mit der karte in der hand rumfahren ist doch echt unter aller sau, nur damit das spiel länger wirkt
> und bei mir gabs auch noch den bug, dass die für für die UFLL nicht aufgeht obwohl ich da eine mission annehmen kann
> ...


und wer kann von sich behaupten das ganze sonnensystem auf t3 gehauen zu haben und konlonolisiert + verteidigungsanlagen + gebäude (oh gott das war ne qual^^)


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich fands auch schlecht...
am meisten haben mich die vielen Gegner genervt.... man konnte nirgends hin, ohne dass nicht jemand auf einen schiesst....das nenn ich Unrealistisch
Und die statischen Füße im Auto haben alles kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> mir doch egal :O wer kann schon von sich behaupten, er habe die erde in die luft gejagt xD
> 
> jo Far Cry 2 war ne riesen enttäuschung. ich mein realismus is gut aber die halbe zeit mit der karte in der hand rumfahren ist doch echt unter aller sau, nur damit das spiel länger wirkt
> und bei mir gabs auch noch den bug, dass die für für die UFLL nicht aufgeht obwohl ich da eine mission annehmen kann
> ...


Von den angeblichen 40h Spielspaß fährst du 25-28h nur^^ So wars aber wirklich, nur gefahren und karte in der hand und JEDES auto in den "armen" Afrika dort hatte nen Navi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Was macht ihr so nebenher auser hier spamen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ps: ich schau mir gerade Ouran High School Host Club an


http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5273207/Ouran_...ode_12_Teil_1_3


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Im IRC chatten, PES 09 zocken


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Was macht ihr so nebenher auser hier spamen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hast du gestern auch schon mit dem kommentar es ist gay^^


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> hast du gestern auch schon mit dem kommentar es ist gay^^



nur an manchen stellen...aber der humor stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> nur an manchen stellen...aber der humor stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schwuler humor oh gott^^


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Von den angeblichen 40h Spielspaß fährst du 25-28h nur^^ So wars aber wirklich, nur gefahren und karte in der hand und JEDES auto in den "armen" Afrika dort hatte nen Navi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es hat nicht jedes Auto ein Navi, das ist der eigene navi ans auto geklebt (so kams mir vor)

lg


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Es hat nicht jedes Auto ein Navi, das ist der eigene navi ans auto geklebt (so kams mir vor)
> 
> lg


Denk ich eher nicht, da du ja sofort ins Auto steigst und da ist das ding sofort drinne


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> schwuler humor oh gott^^



bei dem anime ist eh nicht viel homo (nur die homo zwillinge sonst nichts ...zum glück)


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> bei dem anime ist eh nicht viel homo (nur die homo zwillinge sonst nichts ...zum glück)


wenn nur 2 homo sind warum findest dus dann gay?^^


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenn nur 2 homo sind warum findest dus dann gay?^^



nur an bestimmten stellen....


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> nur an bestimmten stellen....


also an bestimmten stellen machen die zwillinge... äääh


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> also an bestimmten stellen machen die zwillinge... äääh



nein °°°° machen sie nicht....aber sie tun so als ob sie homo wären........sie schauspielern halt :/


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> nein °°°° machen sie nicht....aber sie tun so als ob sie homo wären........sie schauspielern halt :/


also sind die homo zwillinge nicht homo?


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Denk ich eher nicht, da du ja sofort ins Auto steigst und da ist das ding sofort drinne



Aber wenn du noch ned eingestiegen bist, is es auch ned da

lg


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> also sind die homo zwillinge nicht homo?



ne sie tun nur so :/


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ne sie tun nur so :/


und warum tun die homo zwillinge die nicht homo sind so als wenn sie homo sind?


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

Das sind wieder Themen... ich seh schon wieder beinahe das Schloss... ^^


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> und warum tun die homo zwillinge die nicht homo sind so als wenn sie homo sind?



Also


bei der Ouran Schule gibt es einen Host club (die sich zur aufgabe gemacht haben mädchen glücklich zu machen) aber da ja so ein Club sehr viel Geld kostet (und die Luxus ausrüstung und urlaube usw) Haben sie kundinen.....und diese Kundinen von den zwillingen stehen drauf wenn sie tun als sein sie Homo und deswgen kaufen die Kundinen von ihnen (stifte , Bilder usw) alles ab .......


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das sind wieder Themen... ich seh schon wieder beinahe das Schloss... ^^


Jop, da sie es einfach nicht lassen können-.-


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop, da sie es einfach nicht lassen können-.-


bin schon still 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

Ihr habt da einen schönen Thread für euren perversen Scheißkram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Müsst nicht hier den auch noch kaputt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr habt da einen schönen Thread für euren perversen Scheißkram
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ach was der nachtschwärmer eignet sich auch für jeden möglichen mist^^


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Das thema ist besser als solche Star trek nerd gespräche oder NSF austauschgespräche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

Eh... NEIN... Gespräche über Schwule Schüler die garnicht schwul sind und nur so tun um irgendwelche Tussen zu befriedigen sind per se schlechte Gespräche und zeugen nur von einem tief verdorbenen und pervertierten Geist...

Und wie gesagt: Ihr habt für euren perversen Scheißkram einen extra Thread, geht dahin, wenn ihr das Thema anschneiden wollt... dafür ist der da!


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Das thema ist besser als solche Star trek nerd gespräche oder NSF austauschgespräche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dafür wird bei solchen Themen nicht dieser Thread geclosed-.-


----------



## DeeeRoy (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Das thema ist besser als solche Star trek nerd gespräche oder NSF austauschgespräche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



..und das zu bestimmen, liegt in Melih`s Hand? 

Lasst doch Frieden ruhen und uns selber Blumen vor die Füße werfen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Eh... NEIN... Gespräche über Schwule Schüler die garnicht schwul sind und nur so tun um irgendwelche Tussen zu befriedigen sind per se schlechte Gespräche und zeugen nur von einem tief verdorbenen und pervertierten Geist...
> 
> Und wie gesagt: Ihr habt für euren perversen Scheißkram einen extra Thread, geht dahin, wenn ihr das Thema anschneiden wollt... dafür ist der da!



1.Bei dem Thread sind eh nicht viele
2.es ist lustig wenn wir euch nerven
3.ist es nicht pervers o0
4.es wurde nur geclosed weil wir über hentais gesprochen ahben und links dazu postet haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 1.Bei dem Thread sind eh nicht viele
> *2.es ist lustig wenn wir euch nerven*
> 3.ist es nicht pervers o0
> 4.es wurde nur geclosed weil wir über hentais gesprochen ahben und links dazu postet haben
> ...


ich hinterfrage nur alles du erzählst das perverse zeug!


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 1.Bei dem Thread sind eh nicht viele
> 2.es ist lustig wenn wir euch nerven
> 3.ist es nicht pervers o0
> 4.es wurde nur geclosed weil wir über hentais gesprochen ahben und links dazu postet haben
> ...


1. Kein Wunder..
2. Es ist lustig andere zu nerven? Naja... dann hast du einen verdammt miesen Humor
3. Ist das ein Thema was hier nicht hingehört, und es ist pervers..
4. Lillyan wies mehrmals darauf hin das dieses Thema nicht hierher gehört, ihr sollt euch dafür ein Extra Forum suchen!


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Kein Wunder..
> 2. Es ist lustig andere zu nerven? Naja... dann hast du einen verdammt miesen Humor
> 3. Ist das ein Thema was hier nicht hingehört, und es ist pervers..
> 4. Lillyan wies mehrmals darauf hin das dieses Thema nicht hierher gehört, ihr sollt euch dafür ein Extra Forum suchen!



Lilli-chan schrieb das wir ein Anderen theam suchen sollen weil wir über HENTAIS geredet haben und das hieri st kein hentai sondern ein ganz normales anime........


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

Dann geht damit in den Anime Thread...


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann geht damit in den Anime Thread...



kannst du dann bitte in einem Star trek nerd Forum gehen bzw Thread? 

Ich mein.......sowas muss ja nicht nur im anime/manga thread disskutiert werden o0


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> kannst du dann bitte in einem Star trek nerd Forum gehen bzw Thread?
> 
> Ich mein.......sowas muss ja nicht nur im anime/manga thread disskutiert werden o0


Redet er Gerade über Star Trek? Du könntest genauso in ein Anime Forum gehen wenn du über sowas reden willst.


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Redet er Gerade über Star Trek? Du könntest genauso in ein Anime Forum gehen wenn du über sowas reden willst.



das gespräch ist doch eh nur entstanden weil Kronas wissen wollte ob das anime gay ist oder nicht o0


die frage wurde eh gerade beantworten und schon habt ihr euch eingemischt o0


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

Wie dir vielleicht aufgefallen ist... zwischen meinem letzten Post und dem Post mit der Beschwerde liegt einige Zeit, das könnte dir ja vielleicht klar machen das man nicht 24h hier drin sitzt um sich den perversen Scheißkram irgendwelche Homoschüler von einem Typen mit Lesben in der Sig anzusehen... meine Beschwerde wäre schon viel früher gekommen...


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wie dir vielleicht aufgefallen ist... zwischen meinem letzten Post und dem Post mit der Beschwerde liegt einige Zeit, das könnte dir ja vielleicht klar machen das man nicht 24h hier drin sitzt um sich den perversen Scheißkram irgendwelche Homoschüler von einem Typen mit Lesben in der Sig anzusehen... meine Beschwerde wäre schon viel früher gekommen...



dann guck einfach weg oder mach ignor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> dann guck einfach weg oder mach ignor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oder du gehst in ein Animeforum? 
Es nervt wirklich langsam das hier fast jeden Abend irgendein mist über animeserien stehen, und dann fallen wörter wie Gay etc. das ist richtig nervig


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oder du gehst in ein Animeforum?
> Es nervt wirklich langsam das hier fast jeden Abend irgendein mist über animeserien stehen, und dann fallen wörter wie Gay etc. das ist richtig nervig



über was solln wir sonst reden? über irgendwelchen formal 1 oder sonst was kram das fast niemanden intressiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> über was solln wir sonst reden? über irgendwelchen formal 1 oder sonst was kram das fast niemanden intressiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer sagt das ich über Formel 1 reden will, nur weil ich ne Massa sig habe?
Und animes interessiert auch hier niemanden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

Eh fast niemand heißt nur "Dich nicht"... außerdem gibt es hier immer genug Themen die nicht in Perverse Schmuddelfilme ausarten...


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ich über Formel 1 reden will, nur weil ich ne Massa sig habe?



Das ist genau das selbe wie wenn ihr mich als Perversen Hentai gucker verurteilt obwohl ich kein Hentais anschaue und nur eine SHoujo ai sig habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich färbe mir gerade die Haare... ich versuch das schwarz rauswachsen zu lassen und färbe sie deswegen immer ein wenig heller am Ansatz nach. Entweder gleich siehts wieder besser aus oder ich seh aus wie eine braun-schwarze Kuh.

Und was treibt ihr schönes?


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Das ist genau das selbe wie wenn ihr mich als Perversen Hentai gucker verurteilt obwohl ich kein Hentais anschaue und nur eine SHoujo ai sig habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der übergang ist fließend...
Trotzdem ist es dermaßen unschön jeden abend hier irgendeinen scheiß mit Gay/Animes/... etc. zu lesen...

Danke Lillyan für den Themenwechsel:
Wenn du aussiehst wie ne "Braun-schwarze Kuh" machste davon ein Bild für Mybuffed?^^
Und ich schau mir grad Batman Begins an


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

Es ist ja auch soviel besser sich an halbnackten Lesben und Schwulen aufzugeilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (29. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du aussiehst wie ne "Braun-schwarze Kuh" machste davon ein Bild für Mybuffed?^^
> Und ich schau mir grad Batman Begins an


Silvesterfotos zeig ich eventuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Film schau ich auch so halb, auch wenn ich Batman und diesen ganzen Superheldenkram gar nicht so sehr mag.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich färbe mir gerade die Haare... ich versuch das schwarz rauswachsen zu lassen und färbe sie deswegen immer ein wenig heller am Ansatz nach. Entweder gleich siehts wieder besser aus oder ich seh aus wie eine braun-schwarze Kuh.
> 
> Und was treibt ihr schönes?


sollte zwar das thema ändern aber beim zweiten satz lag ich vor lachen auf dem boden^^
das kommt in meine sig^^


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der übergang ist fließend...



Naja das liegt auch daran das du ein falscher bild über Animes an

bei dir ist

Anime = p0rn wo mädchen von monstern mit 1000 Tentakeln vergewaltigt werden


@Selor

Nur weil ich so eine sig habe heißt es nicht ds ich mich damit aufgeile

oder geilst du dich an Star trek auf weil du so eine signatur hast? o0


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

Superhelden ja... aber kein Batman... ich mochte immer mehr sowas wie SpiderMan, IronMan und sowas *gg*

@Melih Es ist schon ein großer Unterschied ob Raumschiffe oder halbnackte Lesben, da sollte dir die nicht vorhandene Logik deines "Arguments" von alleine ins Gesicht springen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Silvesterfotos zeig ich eventuell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zu 1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe
zu 2.: Der neue Batman ist super, Batman Begins war auch toll, ich finde diese Filme echt toll
@ Melih:
ich habe kein falsches Bild darüber, aber wenn du sowas guckst was du da andeutest ...


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Melih:
> ich habe kein falsches Bild darüber, aber wenn du sowas guckst was du da andeutest ...



du denkst auch das alles was ich anschaue hentais sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> du denkst auch das alles was ich anschaue hentais sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo sage ich das? Nirgens, aber jeden Abend wird hier über ANimes/etc. diskuttiert, dafür gibts einen Extra Thread und wenn da nicht soviele sind ist das nicht unsere schuld.


----------



## Masterdark (29. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend meine Heeren.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (29. Dezember 2008)

das ist doch nur´n "nachtschwärmer" hier darf jeder jeden scheiß schreiben..also wieso versuchst du irgendwas zu bestimmen frag ich mich..wenn dirs nit passt dann geh in nen ordentliches forum oder /ignore oder such dir richtige freunde mit denen du diskutiern kannst anstatt nacht für nacht hier rumzuhängen


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Guten Abend meine Heeren.


hallo
und nein das ist nicht die sitzung für computersuchtis


----------



## Masterdark (29. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> hallo
> und nein das ist nicht die sitzung für computersuchtis


Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


egal
hier gibs kekse ich bleibe trotzdem


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2008)

Böööh... jetzt dachte ich ich darf gleich kämpfen bei AA... jetzt muss ich medizintests machen  xD


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nee im moment sind kekse alle und es gibt diskussionen über sonstwelches zeug
(1,8k posts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> das ist doch nur´n "nachtschwärmer" hier darf jeder jeden scheiß schreiben..also wieso versuchst du irgendwas zu bestimmen frag ich mich..wenn dirs nit passt dann geh in nen ordentliches forum oder /ignore oder such dir richtige freunde mit denen du diskutiern kannst anstatt nacht für nacht hier rumzuhängen


Jeden scheiß? Nein, es muss zudem noch der Netiquette entsprechen. Und ich versuche nichts zu bestimmen, aber jeden abend geht es hier noch um das dasselbe! Und ich habe echte/richtige Freunde, nur ist zur zeit nichts los.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (29. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Böööh... jetzt dachte ich ich darf gleich kämpfen bei AA... jetzt muss ich medizintests machen  xD




AA wie Armed Assault?


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

Oder Americas Army?


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2008)

100 Punkte für Selor  xD

und der dumme redner unterbricht immer bis ich tabbe  ^^


----------



## Lillyan (29. Dezember 2008)

Notiz an mich selbst (und alle die es interessiert): Mittelbraun ist rot.... irgendwas muss ich bei der Farbenlehre verpaßt haben.


----------



## Masterdark (29. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> nee im moment sind kekse alle und es gibt diskussionen über sonstwelches zeug
> (1,8k posts
> 
> 
> ...


Ej ichwar hier gestern schon mir wurden Kekse versprochen * HEUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUL*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (29. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jeden scheiß? Nein, es muss zudem noch der Netiquette entsprechen. Und ich versuche nichts zu bestimmen, aber jeden abend geht es hier noch um das dasselbe! Und ich habe echte/richtige Freunde, nur ist zur zeit nichts los.



aber meist nur von melih aus..wie´s aussieht fokusierst du dich wohl einfach nur zu stark auf ihn, die kommentare der anderen bieten doch auch genug möglichkeiten für ein anderes "gesprächsthema"^^


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Notiz an mich selbst (und alle die es interessiert): Mittelbraun ist rot.... irgendwas muss ich bei der Farbenlehre verpaßt haben.


das was ich unter rot verstehe ist aber heller als irgendein braunton


----------



## Masterdark (29. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Notiz an mich selbst (und alle die es interessiert): Mittelbraun ist rot.... irgendwas muss ich bei der Farbenlehre verpaßt haben.


LÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜGNERIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN
Mittelbraun=Mittelbraun


----------



## Ren-Alekz (29. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> 100 Punkte für Selor  xD



mist -.-


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> aber meist nur von melih aus..wie´s aussieht fokusierst du dich wohl einfach nur zu stark auf ihn, die kommentare der anderen bieten doch auch genug möglichkeiten für ein anderes "gesprächsthema"^^


Ja, weil er hier viel postet, und von seinen Thema nicht ablenkt...


----------



## Masterdark (29. Dezember 2008)

Kann ich euch etwas sagen?


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Kann ich euch etwas sagen?


jaa?


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Kann ich euch etwas sagen?


Wenn du uns sagen willst das wir ein wenig verrückt sind, das wissen wir schon^^


----------



## Masterdark (29. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> jaa?


Ich verlass euch für heute.
Tut mir zwar leid, aber ich bin hundemüde


----------



## Masterdark (29. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du uns sagen willst das wir ein wenig verrückt sind, das wissen wir schon^^


das auch aber das meine ich net


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Ich verlass euch für heute.
> Tut mir zwar leid, aber ich bin hundemüde


und dafür musstest du jetzt 2 posts machen?^^


----------



## Masterdark (29. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> und dafür musstest du jetzt 2 posts machen?^^


Yes


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2008)

so kriegt man posts  xD ( und so  ;P )


----------



## Ren-Alekz (29. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, weil er hier viel postet, und von seinen Thema nicht ablenkt...



in letzter zeit hört der immer auf zu posten wenn ich mal was schreibe..mhhm muss wohl zufall sein...


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> in letzter zeit hört der immer auf zu posten wenn ich mal was schreibe..mhhm muss wohl zufall sein...



Oder du bist er


----------



## Ren-Alekz (29. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Oder du bist er



um gottes willen....


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> in letzter zeit hört der immer auf zu posten wenn ich mal was schreibe..mhhm muss wohl zufall sein...


Hmmm vllt. bist du er, oder will dichnur meiden...
Selor... 2 dumme ein gedanke grml ~~


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2008)

Invasion der Doppelgänger .... *Prepare the Guns ! *


----------



## Ren-Alekz (29. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmmm vllt. bist du er, oder will dichnur meiden...
> Selor... 2 dumme ein gedanke grml ~~



hmm dann machen wirs so: wenn der dich das nächste mal wieder nervt, sag einfach bescheid, ich schreib hier kurz ein "brrreeee" rein und schon bissu ihn wahrscheinlich erstmal los


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

hmm mal wieder todenstille hier oder wie?

da ist man für paar minuten weg und man hat trotzdem über das thema geplaudert anstatt ein themawechsel zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Reni

so einfach wirst du mich nicht los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

Oder wir erschlagen ihn mit brennenden Pfannen!


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hmm dann machen wirs so: wenn der dich das nächste mal wieder nervt, sag einfach bescheid, ich schreib hier kurz ein "brrreeee" rein und schon bissu ihn wahrscheinlich erstmal los


gz zu 300 posts^^


----------



## Masterdark (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin einzigartig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (29. Dezember 2008)

jaja jetzt aufeinmal...zu verdächtig -.-


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hmm mal wieder todenstille hier oder wie?
> 
> da ist man für paar minuten weg und man hat trotzdem über das thema geplaudert anstatt ein themawechsel zu machen
> 
> ...


Totenstille? Ich merk davon nichts.
Und das thema ist nur noch hintergrundhaft da


----------



## Ren-Alekz (29. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> gz zu 300 posts^^



thx ^^


----------



## Banload (29. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Ich bin einzigartig
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist ja immernoch da^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

Banload schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smileyfetischist? ^^


----------



## Banload (29. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Smileyfetischist? ^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (29. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> du bist ja immernoch da^^


ich geh ja schon wenn ich nicht bleiben darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Banload schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wenn du hier posts farmen willst dann schreib auch was


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Banload schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du hier farmen willst dann trage auch bitte hier zu diskussion bei


----------



## Ich Buch (29. Dezember 2008)

Hey das ist ja mal ein lustiger Thread


----------



## Maladin (29. Dezember 2008)

Thema?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (29. Dezember 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> Thema?



warum hat mein u-bot letztens nen platten bekommen?


----------



## Masterdark (29. Dezember 2008)

Thema: Wann verlässt Masterdark seinen Pc und geht ins Bett


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

How funny Dutch is:
http://www.mmozone.nl/content/blogcategory/30/85/ ^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> Thema?


Mala auch mal hier,wow^^


----------



## Ich Buch (29. Dezember 2008)

u-boote haben keine reifen^^


----------



## Banload (29. Dezember 2008)

Hätte da was...

Wie bringt man einen Elfanten dazu, Hustenbonbons zu produzieren sry nich besseres in den sinn gekommen^^


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Thema?

was hat Micheal jackson immer in der hosentasche?


----------



## Masterdark (29. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> How funny Dutch is:
> http://www.mmozone.nl/content/blogcategory/30/85/ ^^


Guck dir das an  so geil:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWPVG6Yjs_4...lay.de/?paged=2


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8V-YTDPaTcI...lay.de/?paged=2


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Banload schrieb:


> Hätte da was...
> 
> Wie bringt man einen Elfanten dazu, Hustenbonbons zu produzieren sry nich besseres in den sinn gekommen^^


sogar deine smileys hatten mehr sinn^^


----------



## Maladin (29. Dezember 2008)

nichtmal als Keilriemen?

Hat Lilly einen Platten?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> u-boote haben keine reifen^^



jetzt hast du meinen ÜBERRAGENDEN witz ruiniert :´(


----------



## Masterdark (29. Dezember 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> nichtmal als Keilriemen?
> 
> Hat Lilly einen Platten?


Hat wer ne Stecknadel in ihre "Ballons" gesteckt?


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Hat wer ne Stecknadel in ihre "Ballons" gesteckt?


zweideutig^^


----------



## Maladin (29. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Hat wer ne Stecknadel in ihre "Ballons" gesteckt?



Das hätten alle gehört.


----------



## Masterdark (29. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> zweideutig^^


ich mein den zweiten grund


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Treffen sich 2 blinde.
Sagt der eine: Lang nicht mehr gesehen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> ich mein den zweiten grund


gz zu 100 posts


----------



## Masterdark (29. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> gz zu 100 posts


danke ich dachte schon ich muss meckern


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Guck dir das an  so geil:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWPVG6Yjs_4...lay.de/?paged=2
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8V-YTDPaTcI...lay.de/?paged=2



LOL xD Ich find das lustig ^^ Holländisch hört sich an wie, wenn kleinkinder ihre ersten Sätze in Hochdeutsch sagen wollen xD


----------



## Ren-Alekz (29. Dezember 2008)

top avatar maladin

ich hab auch mal nen resto schamy gespielt ..und die gilde für die ich früher spielte wurde sogar mal kurz in irgendnem buffedcast erwähnt! geprießen sei 
Irae AoD!


----------



## Masterdark (29. Dezember 2008)

Na egal 30 min später gehj ich nun wirklich


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> top avatar maladin
> 
> ich hab auch mal nen resto schamy gespielt ..und die gilde für die ich früher spielte wurde sogar mal kurz in irgendnem buffedcast erwähnt! geprießen sei
> Irae AoD!



ihhh Area AoD !!!!!


ich hab früher immer die twinks von ihnen gekillt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (29. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt hab ich ja mal die Chance. Hier sind ja viele Kompetente Leute auf einem Haufen. Es gibt eine Frage die wollte ich schon immer stellen. Im normalen Forum wär das ja weggeflamet worden. 

Ich danke euch schonmal für die Hilfe.

Ich wollte schon immer wissen.... Warum?


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> Warum?



Darum!


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Maladin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Warum?
> ...


Oh das wollt ich au grad sagen :O

lg


----------



## Ren-Alekz (29. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ihhh Area AoD !!!!!
> 
> 
> ich hab früher immer die twinks von ihnen gekillt
> ...



klar, wer würde sich auch an unsere mains trauen? :O  muhaha


----------



## Maladin (29. Dezember 2008)

BTW ... das ist eine Paladina... keine Restro Schami im Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (29. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Darum!
> 
> Oh das wollt ich au grad sagen :O
> 
> lg



2 Dumme 1 gedanke



@Renilein

mein main war bei diesen Zeitpunkt level 40.......... o0

ps: ich hab schon ein dk der level80 war mit meinemn level 73er Pala gekillt (nein er hattee 100% leben und war nicht afk )


----------



## Ren-Alekz (29. Dezember 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> BTW ... das ist eine Paladina... keine Restro Schami im Avatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mist...schild, kolben und dreanai...da krieg ich nur eines in den sinn <.<

na dann...ihhhh pala! :O


----------



## Maladin (30. Dezember 2008)

Setzt gleich was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> Setzt gleich was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



BANNHAMMER BANNHAMMER!!!!!!!! BANNHAMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> @Renilein
> 
> mein main war bei diesen Zeitpunkt level 40.......... o0
> 
> ps: ich hab schon ein dk der level80 war mit meinemn level 73er Pala gekillt (nein er hattee 100% leben und war nicht afk )



dass dein main da lvl40 war musst ich mir natürlich selbst zusammenreimen...

und ich hab zwar WoW schon ewigkeiten nicht mehr gespielt.. wo wir bei felmyst waren, hab ich aufgehört..also laange laange her..aber man munkelt dass palas atm imbA r0xx0r p0wer pWn3r sind atm <.<


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag Paladinas und Draenei waren meine lieblingsrasse in WoW


----------



## Taikunsun (30. Dezember 2008)

und warum waR ?und nabend ihr lappen


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> und ich hab zwar WoW schon ewigkeiten nicht mehr gespielt.. wo wir bei felmyst waren, hab ich aufgehört..also laange laange her..aber man munkelt dass palas atm imbA r0xx0r p0wer pWn3r sind atm <.<



nicht so imba wie Muti Schurken, bm hunter und Dks


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> und warum waR ?und nabend ihr lappen



Hi

und weil ich eines besseren belehrt wurde


----------



## Taikunsun (30. Dezember 2008)

ich weiß das magier die besten sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2008)

Mc Gyver ftw !

darum


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> und weil ich eines besseren belehrt wurde



sind jetzt deine lieblingsrasse und -klasse etwa nachtelf hunter?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin für Nachtelf Druide mit Moonkin  xD


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

*lacht* nein

ich meinte damit ich spiele seit Release Warhammer Online age of Reckoning


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> sind jetzt deine lieblingsrasse und -klasse etwa nachtelf hunter?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und das lieblingsprogramm "autobot" dazu? :O


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich geh jetzt schlafen  gn8 ihr wow´ler ( *würg* )  xD


----------



## Taikunsun (30. Dezember 2008)

rofl polfski


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> *lacht* nein
> 
> ich meinte damit ich spiele seit Release Warhammer Online age of Reckoning



na dir muss man die antwort echt ausm finger saugen oO


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> also ich bin für Nachtelf Druide mit Moonkin  xD



pff langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Taurin Druidin mit namen Berta oder Vollmilchsau ftw

@Renilein

kann sein


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Dezember 2008)

die Rassen Untote und Tauren sind doch die besten
und als klasse Mc Gyver und Chuck Norris natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Gott, hätte Crysis net so ne tolle Engine zum Benchmarken hätte ich es längst gelöscht-.-


----------



## Taikunsun (30. Dezember 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=AGtjsxjSn-k


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gott, hätte Crysis net so ne tolle Engine zum Benchmarken hätte ich es längst gelöscht-.-



ach die grafikdemo für die gamestar 94 punkte vergab und ich diese zeitschrift seit dem zeitpunkt nicht mehr kaufe...


----------



## Taikunsun (30. Dezember 2008)

alles ist nur noch crap http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gsIomWFynVw&...feature=related


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ach die grafikdemo für die gamestar 94 punkte vergab und ich diese zeitschrift seit dem zeitpunkt nicht mehr kaufe...


Jop, obwohl ich ja immernoch glaube das sie nur von der Grafik beeindruckt waren... *seufz* Far Cry war noch gut, aber was Crysis bot das war unter aller sau... und sowas hat 94 punkte ... und dann kam für mich der Lacher des Jahres:
Crysis Warhead - 5h spielzeit - 13 gb Festplattenspeicher
Crysis normal- 8h Spielzeit - 10 GB festplattenspeicher
....
und :
"Crysis Warhead ist kein Addon, sondern eigentlich Crysis 2"... Crytek aussage
Jaja EA...


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ach die grafikdemo für die gamestar 94 punkte vergab und ich diese zeitschrift seit dem zeitpunkt nicht mehr kaufe...



gamestar kauf ich seitdem ich i net habe eh nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ps: hab noch gamestars von 1998 und so o0


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich kaufe mir nur das Buffedmagazin

da steht das drin was mich interessiert


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

ich kann ehh allem ans herz legen keine EA spiele zu kaufen..die kundenunfreundlichste firma ever!...installiert dir von spiel zu spiel sämtlichen scheiß aufn rechner, von werbescheiß, zu kopierschutz bis hin zu spyware....von ihrerer firmeneinkaufspolitik ganz zu schweigen...echt mal, die sollen doch bitte mal pleite gehen -.-


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich kann ehh allem ans herz legen keine EA spiele zu kaufen..die kundenunfreundlichste firma ever!...installiert dir von spiel zu spiel sämtlichen scheiß aufn rechner, von werbescheiß, zu kopierschutz bis hin zu spyware....von ihrerer firmeneinkaufspolitik ganz zu schweigen...echt mal, die sollen doch bitte mal pleite gehen -.-


Naja mittlerweile nicht mehr EA die DRM nutzen.
Ich hoffe trotzdem nun auf Mirrors Edge... und Bioware Spielen, wo sich bisher ein EA zum GLÜCK raushält und ich frage mich immer noch wie 4players.de die zum Entwickler des Jahres küren konnte...


----------



## Taikunsun (30. Dezember 2008)

muss aber leider EA Spiele kaufen wege C&C


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

die ganzen EA spiele wie NSF usw sind eh scheise


Terranigma ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

@ Melih:
NFS wurde scheiße, bis Most Wanted war die Serie noch in Ordnung (obwohl ich Underground 2 net sooo super fand) aber dann... riss alles runter.
C&C ist noch super, genauso wie die Bioware Spiele.. aber der rest...


----------



## Taikunsun (30. Dezember 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=SspzhN0x-4o&...feature=related


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ... und ich frage mich immer noch wie 4players.de die zum Entwickler des Jahres küren konnte...



LOL echt? Oo..und das nach ihrer Spore / NFS undercover blamage? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..oder ihr tolles spore addon mit 75 neuen körperteilen als hauptinhalt xD


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> die ganzen EA spiele wie NSF usw sind eh scheise
> 
> 
> Terranigma ftw
> ...



was ist Terranigma?


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> LOL echt? Oo..und das nach ihrer Spore / NFS undercover blamage?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbe...ahres_2008.html


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was ist Terranigma?



Das beste spiel das es gibt


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Das beste spiel das es gibt


Ahja... tolle erklärung..
für mich ist es die gesamte GTA - Serie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

ja wenn manns sich recht überlegt ham die echt einigen gute spiele gemacht...aber ihre firmenpolitik ist ehr das was mir aufn stich geht


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terranigma

falls ihr es genauer wollt


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1dqHLLrvdvM
höhrt  euch das mal an


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ja wenn manns sich recht überlegt ham die echt einigen gute spiele gemacht...aber ihre firmenpolitik ist ehr das was mir aufn stich geht


Das Problem in den Text ist aber:
Left 4 Dead stammt nicht von EA. Sie sind lediglich der Distributor mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

ich hab gleich mehrere beste spiele ever...ff7, warcraft3 und WoW..ja auch wenn WoW ein sehr kommerzielles spiel ist, gehört es für mich doch zu den besten überhaupt^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich hab gleich mehrere beste spiele ever...ff7, warcraft3 und WoW..ja auch wenn WoW ein sehr kommerzielles spiel ist, gehört es für mich doch zu den besten überhaupt^^


Bei WCIII stimme ich dir zu, das einzige Spiel was ich kenne wo das Addon besser war als das eigentliche Hauptspielt (was auch super war!).
Noch zu den Top Titel gehört für mich:
AGE OF EMPIRES  I und II, III war gut aber nicht mehr sooo super wie II.
Leider (MS ich hasse euch) hat ja MS die Ensemble Studios geschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

naja das geile an Terranigma ist das es 

1.ein RPG spiel ist (meine lieblingspiele neben strategie)
2.SEHR SEHR SEHR SEHR SEHR lang ist : Die Oberwelt und die Unterwelt (sind beide gleich groß und beide haben 2 welten plus vergangenheit gegenwahrt und zukunft)
3.Die Story vom spiel ist endgeil
4.ist es ein SNES game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps:

Evermore und Secreat of Mana 2 ist auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Secret of Evermore ist geil ich habs nur irgendwie nie raus aus der Altsteinzeit geschafft... weiß auch nicht, irgendwann verpeilte ich es immer weiterzuspielen ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1dqHLLrvdvM
> höhrt  euch das mal an




gut dann hör du dir bitte das mal an: http://z0r.de/?id=334


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Was mich mal freuen würde..
ein neuer Toll von Lost Vikings oder rock´n´roll racing  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Secret of Evermore ist geil ich habs nur irgendwie nie raus aus der Altsteinzeit geschafft... weiß auch nicht, irgendwann verpeilte ich es immer weiterzuspielen ^^



Naja ich hab es schon 5 mal durchgeschafft

am schluss i nder letzten epoche ist geil

man bekommt die beste waffe (Laserschwert ... Das macht 999 schaden)
Und der Hund sieht aus wie ein Metaltoaster der ein Laserstrahl abfeuert (das macht glaub ich 600 schaden oder so)

ABER 

am besten war immernoch der Hektor von der 2 epoche (der schrie nach jedem gewonnen kampf "Heureka")


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> gut dann hör du dir bitte das mal an: http://z0r.de/?id=334



lustige seite http://z0r.de/?id=1438 das ist toll


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

http://www.blizzard.com/us/blizzclassic/rnrdemo.html
Wie geil^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Just use an Emulator *hust hust* Kenn da was lustiges *gg*


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Just use an Emulator *hust hust* Kenn da was lustiges *gg*


Ich auch ich auch...^^


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=1237  Q _______Q


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1237  Q _______Q


o_O wtf?
xD


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1237  Q _______Q



........wtf o0


ps: die ist aber behaart da o0


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ........wtf o0
> 
> 
> ps: die ist aber behaart da o0


Nicht jeder rasiert sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=1232


hmm

der sieht aus wie fidget o0


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1232
> 
> 
> hmm
> ...


Irgendwie hast du recht oO irgendwas verschweigt er uns doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie hast du recht oO irgendwas verschweigt er uns doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



komm gehen wir zu uhm nach hause und quetschen ihn aus!


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> komm gehen wir zu uhm nach hause und quetschen ihn aus!


Um die UHRZEIT?


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

Im moment is hier aber wenig los, sind alle schon schlafen?

Ok, [F5] drücken hätte auch geholfen^^


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Um die UHRZEIT?



klar wiso nicht?


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Im moment is hier aber wenig los, sind alle schon schlafen?


Keine ahnung, ich würde zwar gern, aber bin net müde^^
@ Melih: ich hab was besseres vor als zu Fidget zu laufen


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1232
> 
> 
> hmm
> ...




lol das ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..das kommt in meine "best of" liste


----------



## Haxxler (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1232
> 
> 
> hmm
> ...



Tz, das ist Kumar -.- Also wer die Harold und Kumar Filme nicht kennt der hat was verpasst...


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

Wo wir hier schon bei http://z0r.de/ sind.
MEIN LIBLINGS-äh-


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Wo wir hier schon bei http://z0r.de/ sind.
> MEIN LIBLINGS-äh-



ich hasse diesen mist


ps: ihr wisst doch gar nicht wo her das kommt o0


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Wo wir hier schon bei http://z0r.de/ sind.
> MEIN LIBLINGS-äh-



ja das ist cool..deswegen will ich mir auch diese uhr kaufen http://z0r.de/?id=286


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich hasse diesen mist
> 
> 
> ps: ihr wisst doch gar nicht wo her das kommt o0



meine mutter hat das lied auf einen ihrer cd´s...ich lass es immer voll aufgedreht mit offenen fenster laufen wenn ich mit ihr durch die stadt fahre xD


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> meine mutter hat das lied auf einen ihrer cd´s...ich lass es immer voll aufgedreht mit offenen fenster laufen wenn ich mit ihr durch die stadt fahre xD



das beantwortet meine tatsache nicht ds ihr es nicht weißt wo es herkommt o0


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich hasse diesen mist
> 
> 
> ps: ihr wisst doch gar nicht wo her das kommt o0


Ne schöne Polka ist das wa melih?^^


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne schöne Polka ist das wa melih?^^



beantwortet es immernoch nicht :/

ps: ich geb euch ein typ....das kommt von einem Anime


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ps: ich geb euch ein typ....das kommt von einem Anime


Achso von den Anime sprichst du-.- pff das interessiert mich net^^
Hmm isses vllt. aus den Anime... Bleach! ... sein? lese das grad innen forum^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> beantwortet es immernoch nicht :/
> 
> ps: ich geb euch ein typ....das kommt von einem Anime



sicherlich nicht ursprünglich oO


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso von den Anime sprichst du-.- pff das interessiert mich net^^



:/

@Renilein

GLaub schon weil die in dem Anime was man auch beim "Video" sehen kann ist genau vom aussehen das selbe und sie macht das auch ihn dem anime :/


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Wiki ist dein Freund
"The animation starred the character Orihime Inoue from the popular Japanese anime, Bleach"


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wiki ist dein Freund
> "The animation starred the character Orihime Inoue from the popular Japanese anime, Bleach"



genau :/

hab ja auch gerade eben gesagt das ich es nicht weiß ob es ursprünglich von Bleach ist aber die Animation aufjedenfall :/


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

So mein neuer zor ist in meiner sig

Ich liebe diese Osaka


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

dass die animation von bleach ist wussst ich..aber ich dachte du meinst das lied..und das hat bestmmt nix mit bleach oder animes zutun..hächstens mit der lauge die sie in der hand hält vllt


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> genau :/
> 
> hab ja auch gerade eben gesagt das ich es nicht weiß ob es ursprünglich von Bleach ist aber die Animation aufjedenfall :/


Die Animation ja, aber die Musik nicht
""Ievan Polkka" or "Ievan Polokka", (Savo Finnish for "Eva's Polka") is a popular Finnish song with lyrics written in the early 1930s by Eino Kettunen to a traditional Finnish polka tune. The name is commonly misspelled Levan polkka, due to the similarity of lower-case L and upper-case i in sans-serif fonts. It is also known as "Loituma's Polka" (or "Loituma's Polkka")."


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

Anderes Thema:

Die Engländer sind doch ein Kurioses. Essen Eichhörnchen und ritzen mit Kreide grosse Sachen in die Erde


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> So mein neuer zor ist in meiner sig
> 
> Ich liebe diese Osaka



am besten ist natürlich die stelle an der sie die lehrerin aufwecken woltle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Tjaa Engländer halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Obwohl London ne nette Stadt ist


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

ja wo sie dann das messer in der hand hat^^


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjaa Engländer halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin kein Grosser England fan^^
"Eichhörnchen in Minzsosse" *schauder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> ja wo sie dann das messer in der hand hat^^



genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Azumanga Daioh war eig meiner lieblings anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Grosser England fan^^
> "Eichhörnchen in Minzsosse" *schauder*
> 
> 
> ...


Ne vor 2(?) Jahren waren wir dort als Schulveranstaltung... in Gastfamilien und die haben uns naja was heißt deusches Essen gemacht... ist ja doch am ende nur Fast Food gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber es war uns legenfalls bekannt xD
und London war ne tolle Stadt


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

meiner auch obwohl er eigentlich eher für das weibliche volk gedacht ist bricht er sogar einem starken mann wie mir
das herz und erregt süss gefühle xD


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

Weis jemand wie DAS lied heist?


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

straight ahead

ist übrigens nichts schwer huntermoon gibt ein inhaltsverzeichnis und so


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Weis jemand wie DAS lied heist?



Straight Ahead von Tube & Berger


@Ich Buch

Naja es geht...manchmal schau ich selbst Mädchen animes an *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Weis jemand wie DAS lied heist?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1r2KUZPjuwo
bitte sehr :>
@ Melih:
Gott du und deine Animes xD


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gott du und deine Animes xD



Lass mich doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Lass mich doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lass ich doch, jeder mag das was er will :>


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Lass ihn doch 

Abend


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch
> 
> Abend


Abend.
Hmm deine Sig...^^ das Herz stört, aber ich weiß wir sind net im Sig thread


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1r2KUZPjuwo
> bitte sehr :>
> @ Melih:
> Gott du und deine Animes xD



ach sei doch froh um einiges besser als wenn er einen auf Hakan macht
deinem Profil entnehme ich Melih das du Türkischer Herkunft bist oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5389878/Ouran_...st_club_opening


*hust*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

zeit für etwas kontroverses http://z0r.de/?id=207


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> zeit für etwas kontroverses http://z0r.de/?id=207


Irgendwie hasse ich das Video...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5389878/Ouran_...st_club_opening
> 
> 
> *hust*



das kenn ich..hab mir 12-13 folgen davon reingezogen..die anime ist nit schlecht..aber auch nit wirklich gut


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> zeit für etwas kontroverses http://z0r.de/?id=207


Wie geil ist das denn? Ich lach mir gerade den Arsch weg xD


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> das kenn ich..hab mir 12-13 folgen davon reingezogen..die anime ist nit schlecht..aber auch nit wirklich gut



sieht mir sehr nach  shonen ai aus >_>


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> zeit für etwas kontroverses http://z0r.de/?id=207



Also ich finde das jetzt nicht unbedingt "komisch" .....



@ich buch

ist es nicht.....es ist ein Mädchen anime aber sehr sehr witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, mag generell schwarzen Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so ein krasses Lachen zu dem total unlustigem Thema, ich fands echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Ein Mädchen anime in dem alle Männer als traumprinzen dargestelltsind oder ähnliches?^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Hmm, mag generell schwarzen Humor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich mag auch schwarzen humor, aber das ist wahrlich nicht mehr lustig...


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpHLEm9-0bg Klassiker


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

So sind Geschmäcker verschieden, mein Freund im TS hat sich auch den Arsch abgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

ja das video trifft wirklich nur den geschmack von ganz wenigen ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpHLEm9-0bg Klassiker


Zum glückhab ich schonen Ohrwurm... noch einer wäre net gut...^^


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Alle mal F5 drücken :O
Hab nen neuen Ava =)


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nice nice^^


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> Ein Mädchen anime in dem alle Männer als traumprinzen dargestelltsind oder ähnliches?^^



jaein

die vom Host club sind allei n ihrer eigenen Art "Traumprinzen"

Tamaki Suou - The king......manchmal kindisch aber wenn es druf ankommt sehr ernst......wenn er traurig ist oder wütend sitzt er in der ecke und er kommt bei jeden (Auser bei Haruhi) Mädchen gut an

Haruhi Fujioka -In wirklichkeit ein Mädchen aber das wissen nur die host club mitglieder .....die wird "Die natürliche genannt"

Kyoya Ootori - "Die Mutter" (er ist männlich) Er ist sehr kühl und er Handelt mehr als zu reden und er kümmert sich um die Finanzen des clubs

Die Zwillinge Hikaru  und Kaoru Hitachiin- Sie sind berechned und manchmal auch kindisch....vor den Kundinen sind sie "Das Homo pärrchen" (ist abern ur schauspielerrei)

Mitsukuni Haninozuka-Der shotacon typ.....wird auch "Honey" genannt

Takashi Morinozuka-schweigsamer und ernster typ......ist der bschützer und aufpasserlein von "Honey"


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Soo ich gehe off, will nochen bissel lesen und anderes... 
Baba euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> jaein
> 
> die vom Host club sind allei n ihrer eigenen Art "Traumprinzen"
> 
> ...



höhrt sich schräg  an...... könnte Gut sein, aber Habe jetzt in den Ferien mal paar Nächte Kimi ga Nozomu eien
bei meiner Freundin anzusehen.

Echt schöne Romanze


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

gut n8


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> höhrt sich schräg  an...... könnte gut sein aber Habe jetzt in den Ferien mal paar Nächte Kimi ga Nozomu eien
> bei meiner Freundin anzusehen.
> 
> Echt schöne Romanze



naja das anime was ich zurzeit am besten finde ist eh 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3976450/slayers_next_intro !!!!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> höhrt sich schräg  an...... könnte Gut sein, aber Habe jetzt in den Ferien mal paar Nächte Kimi ga Nozomu eien
> bei meiner Freundin anzusehen.
> 
> Echt schöne Romanze



boah der ist derb...was auch noch zu guten romance animes gehört sind: koi kaze und school days..beides auf ihre ganz eigene art wirklich tolle dramas


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Schon wieder der Falsche Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *dummdidumm*


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Schon wieder der Falsche Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast nichts zu melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *dummdidumm*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

hmmmm da fällt mir grad auf..da kommt melih echt wieder voll in sein element <.<


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Dann lass uns über was anderes reden - wozu gibt es denn zbs einen Animethread, wenn nach 9 Uhr hier das Thema Anime heißt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur für die Zeit davor, ist er zuschade :O


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Der Anime Thread ist nichtmal auf Seite 2 also bitte...


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Dann lass uns über was anderes reden - wozu gibt es denn zbs einen Animethread, wenn nach 9 Uhr hier das Thema Anime heißt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmmm da kommt davon weil man hier besser über animes reden kann ......... :/


ps: 


ist auch ein nettes anime....aber Shoujo ai......ist das Linke von meiner signatur


...verdammt falscher link xD


http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4452392/Kannaz...o_OP_no_credits

der richtige :/


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

-.-


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Dafür hier schon fast 1 Seite das Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja mich solls nicht stören :O


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

ok..was ist eigentlich mit der frisur der chick in deiner signatur passiert? sieht irgendwie komisch aus? @zez oO

und hieß es nicht, dass star trek online garnichtmehr weiterentwickelt wird @selor?


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Du hast viel nicht mitgekriegt Ren... Schon lange ist bekannt das Cryptic Studios nun Star Trek Online weiter macht und mit einem Klick auf die Sig hättest du das auch selbst herausgefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*auf Zez starr* Alles tittenfixierte Kleinlinge...


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ok..was ist eigentlich mit der frisur der chick in deiner signatur passiert? sieht irgendwie komisch aus? @zez oO
> 
> und hieß es nicht, dass star trek online garnichtmehr weiterentwickelt wird @selor?


Welche Frisur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Du hast viel nicht mitgekriegt Ren... Schon lange ist bekannt das Cryptic Studios nun Star Trek Online weiter macht und mit einem Klick auf die Sig hättest du das auch selbst herausgefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich weis ja ich weis -.-.. ich könnte mir ja vieles selbst beantworten aber dann kommt nur schwer eine diskussion zu stande -.-


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0

auch ein gutes anime :/^^


@Zez

Tja da sieht man nur die Titten....


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab den Link nicht umsonst da reingepackt ^^


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

nein Melih SO muss das
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=65I0HNvTDH4

Immer wieder belustigend ich mag unseren neuen präsidenten


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
> 
> auch ein gutes anime :/^^
> 
> ...


Soll ich dirzuliebe eine Signatu basteln, in der man alles sieht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich nicht direkt :O
Will ja keinen Ban


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> nein Melih SO muss das
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=65I0HNvTDH4
> 
> Immer wieder belustigend ich mag unseren neuen präsidenten



NEIN barack ist nicht SO einer!..

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=x8oHq2Nj-hk&...feature=related  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Soll ich dirzuliebe eine Signatu basteln, in der man alles sieht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich meinte eher das es schon zu pervers ist wenn man nur die Titten sieht und nichts anderes o0


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_TiQCJXpbKg&...feature=related

Das ist genial


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_TiQCJXpbKg&...feature=related
> 
> Das ist genial



lol zu geil xD


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich meinte eher das es schon zu pervers ist wenn man nur die Titten sieht und nichts anderes o0


k 


Finde den original Rickroll immernoch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

Kennt einer von euch ein Programm, mit dem mansolche Flahloops erstellen kan???


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen warum man in der folge 2 von kimi ga nozomu eien haruka´s blut sieht und in folge 3 friede freude eierkuchen Ist????

hab kurz reingesehen in folge 3 wel ichs net bis morrgen abwarten kann^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen warum man in der folge 2 von kimi ga nozomu eien haruka´s blut sieht und in folge 3 friede freude eierkuchen Ist????
> 
> hab kurz reingesehen in folge 3 wel ichs net bis morrgen abwarten kann^^



drama baby drama


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> drama baby drama



das beanwortet nicht meine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (30. Dezember 2008)

Wbooooah!
Schon wieder Halb drei... zum kotzen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> das beanwortet nicht meine Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich kanns auch nich direkt beantworten weils echt ewig her ist als ich den gesehn hab..aber ich vermute mal..es ist eine RÜCKBLENDE


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> das beanwortet nicht meine Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darum!

so frage beantwortet?


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Ausserdem ist es ja sonst langweilig (:


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist es ja sonst langweilig (:



toll jetzt sieht man auch den nackten hinten ......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... jetzt hast du es noch perverser gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

nee auch wenn es schon länger  her ist ewige trauer muss sein :O


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> toll jetzt sieht man auch den nackten hinten ......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dafür sieht man nurnoch zu 50%, die anderen 50% ist er fast dunkel :O
Und nen nackter Arsch, hui, da kann ich auch selber in den Spiegel schauen, und nein, ich meine nicht mein Gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur ist meiner nicht so knackig  - aber das ist ne andere Geschichte ...

Ehrlich, finde nicht das ein nackter Arsch besonders pervers ist oO


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Also ihr Karaoke Dance Queens ich geh dann mal off  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Gute Nacht =)


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

n8


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

@Zez: wer is eigentlich die Dame in deiner Sig?


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Jana Cova 

Aber wieso willst du das den wissen? =D


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

nur so^^

OT:
Ich glaub mein Hirn Platzt gleich, hab alles bei http://z0r.de bis atm 900 angehört/geguckt^^


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Achso :O

Ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus, das du nicht nach Filmen, sondern nach Desktop-wallpapern suchst =)
Da gibts einige Schöne mit ihr, auch wenn sie nicht die Brüste zeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich höhre gerade Adoro
                                            gar nichtmal so schlecht


----------



## Thraslon (30. Dezember 2008)

nächtchen


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efvidfqvyKI...feature=related
anhöhren


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

@ Huntermoon:
bei deinem Z0r link gerade auf
http://z0r.de/?id=1300
gekommen, musste ich direkt wieder an dich und deine 900 z0r's denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> @ Huntermoon:
> bei deinem Z0r link gerade auf
> http://z0r.de/?id=1300
> gekommen, musste ich direkt wieder an dich und deine 900 z0r's denken
> ...


lol!


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich leg mich mal hin, bb


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Dann bin ich auch mal pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (30. Dezember 2008)

Und juuute Nacht @ all


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Gutn abend zum letzten mal für mich für dieses Jahr in dieser Runde


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

paaaaaaaaaaaaaarty


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gutn abend zum letzten mal für mich für dieses Jahr in dieser Runde


so siehts auch bei mir aus... 
morgen bin ich hier definitiv nicht anzutreffen^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> so siehts auch bei mir aus...
> morgen bin ich hier definitiv nicht anzutreffen^^


/sign
Morgen liegst du im Straßengraben oder wie war das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

nabend ihr Napel!


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> /sign
> Morgen liegst du im Straßengraben oder wie war das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


=P


----------



## DeeeRoy (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gutn abend zum letzten mal für mich für dieses Jahr in dieser Runde



wünsch ich auch...

man, bist du pünktlich....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Aaaaabend


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> wünsch ich auch...
> 
> man, bist du pünktlich....
> 
> ...


Tja siehste mal^^ Alles Timing. und nebenbei nochen neuen Blogeintrag geschrieben und PES 09 gespielt. Multitasking ftw^^

Und brille, irgendwie glaube ich auhc das mir das auhc passieren wird...


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und brille, irgendwie glaube ich auhc das mir das auhc passieren wird...


deinen tippfehlern nach zu urteilen dürfte das auch jetzt schon nicht sehr weit entfernt davon sein.^^


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Multitasking ftw^^



Du Frau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Straßengraben evt nicht ... aber in eigenem Erbrochenem, iwo im Stillen Eck auf der Party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal sehen :O
Habs eig nicht vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> deinen tippfehlern nach zu urteilen dürfte das auch jetzt schon nicht sehr weit entfernt davon sein.^^


xD ne hier ist no alk in der nähe, nur mineralwasser aber wie gesagt:
Spiele nebenbei noch und hab sehr schnell geschrieben, da passiert sowas mal...


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

wer hat eigentlich zez geile sig gemeldet^^ dafür gehört er an den pranger


----------



## White-Frost (30. Dezember 2008)

rararararararara KAAAAAPPPUUIIIIII pau pau

guten abend


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wer hat eigentlich zez geile sig gemeldet^^ dafür gehört er an den pranger


"Geil" triffts ja so direkt^^
White du sollst net deine Pillen vergessen immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wer hat eigentlich zez geile sig gemeldet^^ dafür gehört er an den pranger



Wenigstens war der,der es gemeldet hat vernünftig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wer hat eigentlich zez geile sig gemeldet^^ dafür gehört er an den pranger


Hab nichtmal ne Nachricht von nem Mod bekommen, sie war einfach weg ...


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Wenigstens war der,der es gemeldet hat vernünftig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich finde deine Sig anstößig *wo ist nochmal der Melden Button...*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

i fand die sig absolut überhaupt net schlimm^^ würd gern wissen was daran so schlimm war en nackten hintern sieht man auch im nachmittags tv^^


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Sig anstößig *wo ist nochmal der Melden Button...*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kansnt ruhig machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hab noch ungefähr 100 andere signaturen in reserve (und 50 avatare )


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> kansnt ruhig machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Finde ich alle irgendwie anstößig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> i fand die sig absolut überhaupt net schlimm^^ würd gern wissen was daran so schlimm war en nackten hintern sieht man auch im nachmittags tv^^


Genau ... ausserdem hatte Tikume nen PoAvatar, und und und .... ne Po sehe ich auch wenn ich in Spiegel schaue (nein meine NICHT mein Gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Finde ich alle irgendwie anstößig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub ich wohl eher weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab glaub ich nur 2 oder 3 Shoujo ai signaturen alles andere ist von was anderem ^^

ps: mir fällt auf....ich  brauch ne signatur für Ouran High school host club ....


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Genau ... ausserdem hatte Tikume nen PoAvatar, und und und .... ne Po sehe ich auch wenn ich in Spiegel schaue (nein meine NICHT mein Gesicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nicht? Schade...
*wieso kommt mir grad genau hier der Gedanke an den "A*** mit 2 Ohren" *


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Seh es einfach ein... Schmuddelkram ist hier unerwünscht und auch wenn die Tusse ihre Hände drauf hatte ist und bleibt es komischer dummer Schmuddelkram... Habt ihr alle keine Freundin das ihr unbedingt euren Hormonstau so kompensieren müsst oder was?


----------



## DeeeRoy (30. Dezember 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> ne Po sehe ich auch wenn ich in Spiegel schaue (nein meine NICHT mein Gesicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe, hätt fast was geschrieben dazu... aber wenn ich vorm Spiegel stehe, guck ich in der Regel meine Vorderseite mir an... "Zaunpfahl"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Seh es einfach ein... Schmuddelkram ist hier unerwünscht und auch wenn die Tusse ihre Hände drauf hatte ist und bleibt es komischer dummer Schmuddelkram... Habt ihr alle keine Freundin das ihr unbedingt euren Hormonstau so kompensieren müsst oder was?


Dumm? Hmm wenn du meinst das, dumm ist...
Und ich hab ne Freundin nur sind diese sig öhem "besser" als irgendwelche Anime Sigs


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> "besser" als irgendwelche Anime Sigs



Stimmt nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch, die siehste fast überall. Total LAAAANGWEILIG


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Doch .... ijemand hatte doch auch ne Sig mit 2 Anime-frauen die ihre Brüste zuhalten .... wurde die schon gekickt? ;/


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Seh es einfach ein... Schmuddelkram ist hier unerwünscht und auch wenn die Tusse ihre Hände drauf hatte ist und bleibt es komischer dummer Schmuddelkram... Habt ihr alle keine Freundin das ihr unbedingt euren Hormonstau so kompensieren müsst oder was?


gut jetzt wissen wir, wer die sig gemeldet hat^^
 was is denn bitte daran schlimm selor...i bin fast verheiratet hab en sohn und trotzdem schau i mir sowas gern an solang es ästhetisch is ... und die sig war noch ästhetisch.

Manchmal kann man sich schon anstellen^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Doch .... ijemand hatte doch auch ne Sig mit 2 Anime-frauen die ihre Brüste zuhalten .... wurde die schon gekickt? ;/


Die hat er aufgrund von Kritk aus den Sig Thread (namen nenne ich net, schaus dir selber an) gelöscht...


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch, die siehste fast überall. Total LAAAANGWEILIG



Nicht überall

auserdem hab ich auch genügend nicht anime sig auf lager  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Ist zwar besser als Anime aber trotzdem nicht gut genug fürs Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ist zwar besser als Anime aber trotzdem nicht gut genug fürs Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




GLaubst du?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ist zwar besser als Anime aber trotzdem nicht gut genug fürs Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber Star Trek? Oder meine Formel 1 Sig? 
Lieber schaue ich aufsowas inner Sig als Animes o. Star Trek o. anderes


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Zwischen Schmuddelkram und Formel 1 Liegen aber Welten...


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Naja, meine neue Sig hat auch was (und ist selbst bearbeitet *stolz* - und der Link <3


----------



## Noxiel (30. Dezember 2008)

Weil wir ja alle Individualisten sind und uns ausschließlich über unsere Signaturen respektive Avatare definieren....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Zwischen Schmuddelkram und Formel 1 Liegen aber Welten...


Schmuddelkram... 
Wie gesagt wenn du meinst, ich hab darüber ne andere Meinung aber wenn du sowas in einen Forum nicht sehen kannst... man kann auch übertreiben 
@ Noxiel: Abend erstmal^^


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

naja so sind sie halt die neue Generation von Pädagogen...alles verteufeln was auch nur im entferntesten nicht der Norm entspricht^^...hatte auch mal so nen Lehrer dem war sogar eine Zeitschrift über Star Trek schmuddelkram^^



wat bini ch froh das meine schulzeit vorbei is^^


----------



## Noxiel (30. Dezember 2008)

N'abend!


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Weil wir ja alle Individualisten sind und uns ausschließlich über unsere Signaturen respektive Avatare definieren....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noxi-senpai meldet sich ja auch zu wort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

nabend noxiel^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Tja, tut mir leid aber es reicht wenn überall die Werbung mir mit dicken Titten und halbnackten Nutten kommt... da brauch ichs nicht noch in einem Forum...


----------



## Noxiel (30. Dezember 2008)

Ja ich lese immer mal wieder im Nachtschwärmer mit, man will ja ....ap-tu-deyt....sein. 
Und wie gehts meinen K&#333;hais so?


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=794

.....wtf o0


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

mensch selor stell dich an aber net wie ne verklemmte nonne^^

aber egal leb du dein leben und i werd derweil mein leben genießen mit titten hintern, ab und an legger bier und meiner frau und meinem Sohn^^

aja in welcher Stadt willste denn später dein Lehramt vollziehen?? damit ich weiß das ich da meinen Sohn net in die Schule schicke^^


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend, die Herrschaften! :>


----------



## White-Frost (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Guten Abend, die Herrschaften! :>


Abend caro


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Guten Abend, die Herrschaften! :>



Nabend ala


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Guten Abend, die Herrschaften! :>


Oi ala auch mal wieder da, abend^^


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

nabend ala^^


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Worum geht's hier gerade?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin sicher keine verklemmte Nonne... aber 24h am Tag muss ich auch nicht mit Titten berieselt werden... Es wird euch jetzt zwar erschrecken aber es gibt noch andere Sachen außer Frauen mit großen Brüsten und willigen Schenkeln!
Es geht einfach irgendwann nur noch tierichst auf die Nerven, wenn man wirklich überall nur noch Titten sehen muss...
Und nein Dracun, das sag ich dir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Worum geht's hier gerade?^^


Um Sig´s.
Weil Zezz eine Sig drinne hat mit einen nackten hintern und die ist nun raus/wurde gemeldet und Selor regt sich über die Sig auf


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Worum geht's hier gerade?^^



um perverse signaturen.....


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Ahhh, pass auf Ala, "poppön" ist was worauf der Mob hinter mir mit den Fackeln + Mistgabeln garnicht gut zu sprechen ist ... mit reicht schon "sex sells" in der Werbung, da brauch ich kein poppön mehr im Forum 

Abend erstmal @ Ala + Noxiel


----------



## Noxiel (30. Dezember 2008)

Um nackte Tatsachen....


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

selor dann mach die augen zu, geh in den wald bau dir ne blockhütte und gut is^^


----------



## DeeeRoy (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> um perverse signaturen.....



einen nackten hintern, mehr nicht...


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> einen nackten hintern, mehr nicht...



ich weiß doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Um nackte Tatsachen....


Das trifft den Nagel auf den kopf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Naja, nicht das ihr alle ein falsches Bild von mir habt (kA was ihr unter perversen Signaturen versteht) - poste ich mal den imageshack link:
http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/1739/janacovaagu8.gif
da muss m´niemand hinsehen @ Selor =)


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Was daran nur schlimm ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (30. Dezember 2008)

Was Soll daran Pervers sein ? kann ich ja Gleich ne Werbung für ein Schampo kann kucken  -_-^^


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Naja bin mal Monk schauen, seit Weihnachten befindet sich Staffel 1 auf DvD im Haus, bi nachher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Abgesehen davon, wenn hier Mainzelmännchen mit Nippeln zensiert werden, darf sowas erst garnicht hier auftauchen...
Und nein, daran bin ich NICHT Schuld... ich reg mich auch net auf nur in letzter zeit häufen sich die Titten in den Sigs und Avas zu sehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ahhh, pass auf Ala, "poppön" ist was worauf der Mob hinter mir mit den Fackeln + Mistgabeln garnicht gut zu sprechen ist ... mit reicht schon "sex sells" in der Werbung, da brauch ich kein poppön mehr im Forum
> 
> Abend erstmal @ Ala + Noxiel


Die hab' ich schon ewig drin und bis jetzt hat nie jemand was gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> selor dann mach die augen zu, geh in den wald bau dir ne blockhütte und gut is^^


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Naja, nicht das ihr alle ein falsches Bild von mir habt (kA was ihr unter perversen Signaturen versteht) - poste ich mal den imageshack link:
> http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/1739/janacovaagu8.gif
> da muss m´niemand hinsehen @ Selor =)



Wie konntest du nur so etwas perverses und abstoßendes als Signatur benutzen! *hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Wenn wir schon beim thema Titten sind

http://z0r.de/?id=739

wtf o0


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Will nochmal auf den Radiolink in meiner Signatur hinweißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 Sunshine live :O


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wie konntest du nur so etwas perverses und abstoßendes als Signatur benutzen! *hust*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde sowas net mal schlimm, aber wenn Selor der Meinung ist...  
Aber wegen soner kleinigkeit..


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Pff... Sky.fm is besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

wisst ihr eigtl, dass ich ständig fremdgehe und nicht hier im thread sonder wo anders spamme?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Es geht einfach irgendwann nur noch tierichst auf die Nerven, wenn man wirklich überall nur noch Titten sehen muss...
> Und nein Dracun, das sag ich dir nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was soll ich erst sagen? Ich seh' jeden Tag meine im Spiegel!! XD


----------



## DeeeRoy (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich find sowas heutzutage schon normal oder "nicht schlimm"!

Im Fernsehen sieht man schon bei einer Duschgel Werbung genauso viel, wenn nicht sogar mehr...

Wenn man bedenkt, daß die Menschen noch vor ein "paar" jahren mit Kleidung baden gegangen sind...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie sieht das denn in wenigen jahren aus?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wisst ihr eigtl, dass ich ständig fremdgehe und nicht hier im thread sonder wo anders spamme?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich auch manchmal......


Ist das jetzt eine Todsünde?


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was soll ich erst sagen? Ich seh' jeden Tag meine im Spiegel!! XD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Top Ala^^


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was soll ich erst sagen? Ich seh' jeden Tag meine im Spiegel!! XD


ich will auch.....



Melih schrieb:


> ich auch manchmal......
> 
> 
> Ist das jetzt eine Todsünde?


hope not...


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Der Mensch wurde nackt geboren wieso muss er Kleidung tragen?


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich auch manchmal......
> 
> 
> Ist das jetzt eine Todsünde?


Ja, ihr werdet auf ewig in der Hölle schmoren!


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich will auch.....



Wenn werd ne Tunte :/



riesentrolli schrieb:


> hope not...



ich auch nicht


@Alanium


NNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja, ihr werdet auf ewig in der Hölle schmoren!


ja ich darf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: tu plöde editerin -.-


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wisst ihr eigtl, dass ich ständig fremdgehe und nicht hier im thread sonder wo anders spamme?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fremdgeher^^


----------



## DeeeRoy (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich will auch.....
> 
> 
> hope not...



Einen Spiegel? (natürlich nicht ernst gemeint )


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Inquisition!!!!! Nehmt sie fest....


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> Der Mensch wurde nackt geboren wieso muss er Kleidung tragen?


Weil's kalt ohne ist?


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Der Mensch wurde Nack geboren jedes Tier rennt nackt herum warum sollte der Mensch Kleidung Tragen?


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Weil's kalt ohne ist?


ever heard of summer?^^


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon beim thema Titten sind
> 
> http://z0r.de/?id=739
> 
> wtf o0



Ich hab was bessers ^^ http://z0r.de/?id=789


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> Der Mensch wurde Nack geboren jedes Tier rennt nackt herum warum sollte der Mensch Kleidung Tragen?


Ok machen wir nun alle FKK  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> Der Mensch wurde Nack geboren jedes Tier rennt nackt herum warum sollte der Mensch Kleidung Tragen?



Weil wir kein Fell mehr haben, welches uns wärme spendet... darum... punkt ende aus


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Weil wir kein Fell mehr haben, welches uns wärme spendet... darum... punkt ende aus


Nacktmull


----------



## DeeeRoy (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok machen wir nun alle FKK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sag das nochmal, wenn Juni ist...


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Weil wir kein Fell mehr haben, welches uns wärme spendet... darum... punkt ende aus


Danke, dass du mir zustimmst.^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nacktmull



Das dämlichste Tier ever....


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok machen wir nun alle FKK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://z0r.de/?id=819 *hust* xD


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=819 *hust* xD



FKK disco? o0


----------



## DeeeRoy (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Weil wir kein Fell mehr haben, welches uns wärme spendet... darum... punkt ende aus



Jaaa, dreadlocks im Winter unter den armen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=71


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=819 *hust* xD


OmG, eine weggeworfene, brennende Zigarette! Bannt ihn, verbrennt ihn, tötet ihn!!!


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das dämlichste Tier ever....


Hat aber kein fell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=71



you pervert ....


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat aber kein fell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und krepiert verdammt schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was meinst du warum das viech normalerweise tief in der Erde im warmen rumhängt...


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Und krepiert verdammt schnell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mir doch egal, hat trotzdem kein Fell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bin immer noch der Meinung: Die SIg war gut ende^^


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=1237

BITTE SEHR die hat sehr wohl Fell


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1237
> 
> BITTE SEHR die hat sehr wohl Fell



..............echt nur perverslinge hier oder wie? .............


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

O.O


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

*war ne hübsche sig^^*


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

*Riesenschrift inc.*!


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

ich glaub der thread is bald wieder zu^^


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Regeln wir das auf GOldenboy art

http://z0r.de/?id=671

so fertig aus


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Kopf -> Tisch


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich glaub der thread is bald wieder zu^^



da Endspant man sich und hört Sich das an http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96vzd59d69U 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

Lasst mir meinen N8schwärmer *HÖRT AUF* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Lasst mir meinen N8schwärmer *HÖRT AUF*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du und deine Große Schrift" ANGEBER!


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Nun denn, könnten wir vielleicht das Thema wechseln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

Ruhe du Ei/Freak/Tuck Tuck/Marke/Nerd und du Komischer du^^


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nun denn, könnten wir vielleicht das Thema wechseln?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja




hmmm


Welches Schampoo benutzt ihr? xD


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ruhe du Ei/Freak/Tuck Tuck/Marke/Nerd und du Komischer du^^


wer is jetz wer?^^


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

schauma


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

dat billige vom Kaufland K-Klassic^^


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wer is jetz wer?^^



das is allet Razyl^^


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Welches Schampoo benutzt ihr? xD



Ich hab ein Besser Welche Anit Falten creme benutz ihr?


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

ich muss ein geständnis machne



ich benutz head and schoulders und einem von arzt verschriebenen schampoo :/


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ähm, ich glaub es war eins von Dove... xD


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Besser Welche Anit Falten creme benutz ihr?



und jetzt nochmal auf deutsch pls^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich muss ein geständnis machne
> 
> 
> 
> ich benutz head and schoulders und einem von arzt verschriebenen schampoo :/


HAHA!


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

GANAAAAHAAR ich hasse AutoREALM -.-


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> HAHA!



Ach fick dich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ach fick dich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nö wollte doch nur einen sinnlosen kommentar geben^^


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ach fick dich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Allein macht's keinen Spaß - glaub' ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö wollte doch nur einen sinnlosen kommentar geben^^



was kann ich den dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich hab eine Hautkrankheit deswegen muss ich das benutzen ........  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ach fick dich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://z0r.de/?id=849


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

von wem war der prinzahl thread von eben? hasb rausgefunden^^

2x5x5x19x313x110291 = 32795028850


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> was kann ich den dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*bemitleid* *tröst*


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> was kann ich den dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Denkst du ich bemitleide dich nun. Nein tue ich net^^ 
*hah wie hab ich wieder gekonnt das thema richtung melih verschoben*


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (30. Dezember 2008)

Wehr macht ne Party http://z0r.de/?id=438 ^^


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Denkst du ich bemitleide dich nun. Nein tue ich net^^
> *hah wie hab ich wieder gekonnt das thema richtung melih verschoben*



DAS MACHT DER PÖSE RAZYL MIT ABSICHT!!!!!!


*in die ecke geh und heul*


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> DAS MACHT DER PÖSE RAZYL MIT ABSICHT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *in die ecke geh und heul*



*Mit Steinen bewerf*


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> DAS MACHT DER PÖSE RAZYL MIT ABSICHT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *in die ecke geh und heul*


Jap damit niemand aufdie Idee kommt ach egal


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/0...orationfail.jpg  zum glück is das  net mein sohn^^ ...... so bin dann mal pennen n8i^^

psych gucken^^


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (30. Dezember 2008)

Cu http://z0r.de/?id=479


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Dezember 2008)

Boah Champignons mit Mayo ! das beste was es gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja Nabend

lg


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> psych gucken^^



Ich guck lieber Monk, hab mir heute nachmittag stafel 4 geholt und gucks grad^^
*Titelmelodie summ*


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Boah Champignons mit Mayo ! das beste was es gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Abend Mefisthor. Melih will wissen was du für ein Schampoo nutzt antworte ihn oder er ist total depri ahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Dezember 2008)

Fa Duschgel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich mich wieder mit Melih getoffen hab Head and Shoulders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muhahah

lg


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Ihr seid fi... äh, gemein! xD Na egal, macht weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Fa Duschgel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nicht wirklich witzig weil ich eh kaum schuppen mehr habe (sieht man eh nicht mehr) :/


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Fa Duschgel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich bin antiFa..... muahaha XD


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Dezember 2008)

seit wann ist fies ein böses wort ?

lg


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich bin antiFa..... muahaha XD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der musste sein oder Trolli?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ihr seid fi... äh, gemein! xD Na egal, macht weiter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wir sind ficker? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Der musste sein oder Trolli?^^


jo^^ genau wie der hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (30. Dezember 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=574


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Lol rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich sehe mir gerade Die Ludolfs an


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

bestes z0r teil eva: http://z0r.de/?id=336


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

wie spät ist es?


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich find den hier viel besser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bestes z0r teil eva: http://z0r.de/?id=336



das orginal ist besser


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=QxihZQobiVA


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> Ich sehe mir gerade Die Ludolfs an


IIH!


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wir sind ficker?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das auch, ja.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Es ist 22:29


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich find den hier viel besser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Setz 'nen andern Kopf drauf, und der würde toll aussehen.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> wie spät ist es?


http://www.stoehn-die-zeit.de/


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich find den hier viel besser
> 
> http://www.drtenge.com/excess/blondebeasts...42977123297.jpg


die steite ftw http://thedailyhitler.com/


----------



## White-Frost (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das auch, ja.


was isn n ficker?


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://www.stoehn-die-zeit.de/



kann es sein das fats alles was du postest irg perverses auf sich hat? .....


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://www.stoehn-die-zeit.de/


LOL WIE GEIL


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://www.stoehn-die-zeit.de/


OmG, wie geil ist das denn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> kann es sein das fats alles was du postest irg perverses auf sich hat? .....


öhm nein^^
was is zb mit den indern da?


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2008)

haha des is ja geil ^^


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> was isn n ficker?


Frag Trolli.^^


----------



## White-Frost (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Frag Trolli.^^


Papa Trolli Papa Trolli was is den ein ficker


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> öhm nein^^
> was is zb mit den indern da?


ich hab auch FAST geschrieben......


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Das sind Araber keine Inder oder


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Papa Trolli Papa Trolli was is den ein ficker


das bist zu klein zu keliner whity um das zu erfahren


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (30. Dezember 2008)

So ich geh nun Joggen und hau die mukke http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Kklly88V1g in meinen Ipod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ob Wohl es Arsch Kalt draußen ist -_-^^


----------



## White-Frost (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das bist zu klein zu keliner whity um das zu erfahren


-.-


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> Das sind Araber keine Inder oder



Ich glaub die sind von Saudi-Arabien.......


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> -.-


wenn du 2,03 bist sag ichs dir =)


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich glaub die sind von Saudi-Arabien.......


turban = indien^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> turban = indien^^


VORURTEILE!^^


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Oo osama bin laden hat auch einen turabn und ist Kein Innder deine ansichten sind ja mal komisch


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> Oo osama bin laden hat auch einen turabn und ist Kein Innder deine ansichten sind ja mal komisch


word


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> word



Naja Trollilein lebt halt noch in seinr eigenen kleinen  Welt voller vorurteile .....wo Engländer alles Tunten sind und alle die Turbans tragen Inder sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> Oo osama bin laden hat auch einen turabn und ist Kein Innder deine ansichten sind ja mal komisch


Trolli ist ingesamt Komisch^^


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag Trolli. :>


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich mag Trolli. :>


Ja du magst sowieso alle...
(jaja jetzt kommt "dich net" ich weiß^^)


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trolli ist ingesamt Komisch^^


lol^^


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Naja Trollilein lebt halt noch in seinr eigenen kleinen  Welt voller vorurteile .....wo Engländer alles Tunten sind und alle die Turbans tragen Inder sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo. bin ma afk sauerkraut udn würstchen futttern. außerdem muss ich mir ma ne bequemere lederhose anziehen und die pickelhaube nervt auch grad -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich mag Trolli. :>


ich dich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jo. bin ma afk sauerkraut udn würstchen futttern. außerdem muss ich mir ma ne bequemere lederhose anziehen und die pickelhaube nervt auch grad -.-


es ist 22:45:
Du isst Sauerkraut, hast ne LEDERHOSe an und ne Pickelhaube?


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja du magst sowieso alle...
> (jaja jetzt kommt "dich net" ich weiß^^)


Nein, alle mag ich net.^^


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich dich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Trollilein....


hör doch einfach auf Ala anzulügen :/


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> es ist 22:45:
> Du isst Sauerkraut, hast ne LEDERHOSe an und ne Pickelhaube?


meine uhr sagt es is 18:88!


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Trollilein....
> 
> 
> hör doch einfach auf Ala anzulügen :/


Der lügt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Trolli lüüüügt!
Eine Pickelhaube kann GARNICHT Nerven! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Trollilein....
> 
> 
> hör doch einfach auf Ala anzulügen :/


don't mich schlecht amchen!
die dame lüg ich ncih an!


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nein, alle mag ich net.^^


Mich zb wetten?


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde gerne mit meiner  Zelotin von Huss wegtransferierren der Server ist sowas von Leer


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> don't mich schlecht amchen!



Darf ich dann wengistens dein Denglisch Flamen?


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Darf ich dann wengistens dein Denglisch Flamen?


Dürfen wir deine ANimes flamen?


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dürfen wir deine ANimes flamen?



ja gerne wenn ich dein Formal 1 und dein bek°°° Obama flamen darf


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ja gerne wenn ich dein Formal 1 und dein bek°°° Obama flamen darf


Obama>Mc Cain > Bush 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Nein, alle mag ich net.^^


Mich nich? >.<^^


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Wie süß, zwei streitende Kinder! :>


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wie süß, zwei streitende Kinder! :>


Bin kein Kind wenn du mich meinst :>


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Darf ich dann wengistens dein Denglisch Flamen?


nein


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bin kein Kind wenn du mich meinst :>



Im geiste schon....


@Trollilein

schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bin kein Kind wenn du mich meinst :>


stimmt, bist ja grad aus der krabbelgruppe raus


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Im geiste schon....


Nö, ich ärgere dich doch nur gerne bzw dich und deine Animes mehr auch net. Aber wenn du meinst...
@ Brille: wie nett...


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille: wie nett...


i know


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille: wie nett...



er liebt es dich zu flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> er liebt es dich zu flamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach auch schon gemerkt?


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2008)

Blööök  

Langeweile !!!

hier läuft es immer aufs gleiche Thema aus...


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach auch schon gemerkt?



Ja vor etwa 1 1/2 jahren :/


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ja vor etwa 1 1/2 jahren :/


Da war ich noch net im Nachtschwärmer...


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Kinners, keinen Zwist bitte!^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Kinners, keinen Zwist bitte!^^


Du hast angefangen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da war ich noch net im Nachtschwärmer...


da war ich noch net ma auf buffed angemeldet


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da war ich noch net im Nachtschwärmer...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast angefangen^^


Gar nicht wahr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

Anderes Thema: Hab jetzt 8 Folgen Monk geguckt, reicht jetzt ertmal^^
Jetzt esrmal WcIII: FT Installieren und spielen^^


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Gar nicht wahr!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Gar nicht wahr!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch!


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich Spiel mit wC3TfT  ^^


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Weiß einer  wo es Kostenlose Teamspeak server gibt?
bräuchte einen!
__________________________________________


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

wc3?


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag euch nicht mehr! *snief* *von Trolli trösten lass*


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2008)

such dir einfach einen von nem halbtoten Clan und frag nach CA rechten  xD


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich mag euch nicht mehr! *snief* *von Trolli trösten lass*


Stört mich net^^ mich mag eh hier niemand von daher^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2008)

oh man, saytan heult ala voll, ala sucht trost bei trolli... ist der nachtschwärmer sowas wie ne heul/selbsthilfegrp geworden? :\


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> Weiß einer  wo es Kostenlose Teamspeak server gibt?
> bräuchte einen!
> __________________________________________



ts01.buffed.de...da gibts 10 mio channels und die meisten sind unbenutzt, geh dann einfach auf irgendein channel und gut is..im zweifelsfall einfach auf Ren-Alekz chan. den use ich ehh nit


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> oh man, saytan heult ala voll, ala sucht trost bei trolli... ist der nachtschwärmer sowas wie ne heul/selbsthilfegrp geworden? :\



ja!


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> oh man, saytan heult ala voll, ala sucht trost bei trolli... ist der nachtschwärmer sowas wie ne heul/selbsthilfegrp geworden? :\


Jop, irgendwie schon. Warum sind wir dann hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich mag euch nicht mehr! *snief* *von Trolli trösten lass*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat n bissl gedauert sry. musste im musik thread antworten^^


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop, irgendwie schon. Warum sind wir dann hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



um gegenseitig zu heulen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> um gegenseitig zu heulen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich heule nicht bei sowas... und brauch auch keinen trost o. sonstwas


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ihr hier net sein wollt, dann husch, husch! Verzieht euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich heule nicht bei sowas... und brauch auch keinen trost o. sonstwas


ein echter mann *anhimmel*


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn ihr hier net sein wollt, dann husch, husch! Verzieht euch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


erwider doch meinen trost post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich heule nicht bei sowas... und brauch auch keinen trost o. sonstwas



jaja das sagen die harten Kerle immer aber am schluss heulen sie dann und brauchen eine umarmung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ein echter mann *anhimmel*


öhm nö.
Wozu soll ich heulen bei so einen kleinkram oder überhaupt so etwas wie trost suchen?
Brauch ich, und wär sowas im RL passiert, pech gehabt.

Nö Melih, eben net. Ich vergieß doch keine Tränen nur weil zb mein bester Freund wegzieht oder sonst was. Pech gehabt, kann ich auch net ändern


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2008)

Das is nur in Hollywood so
In deutschland hält das jeder "echte" Mann aus ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> öhm nö.
> Wozu soll ich heulen bei so einen kleinkram oder überhaupt so etwas wie trost suchen?
> Brauch ich, und wär sowas im RL passiert, pech gehabt.
> 
> Nö Melih, eben net. Ich vergieß doch keine Tränen nur weil zb mein bester Freund wegzieht oder sonst was. Pech gehabt, kann ich auch net ändern


naja ich steh zu meinem icq nick^^


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö Melih, eben net. Ich vergieß doch keine Tränen nur weil zb mein bester Freund wegzieht oder sonst was. Pech gehabt, kann ich auch net ändern



Naja aber es gibt ja Momente wo man heult....


Zbs ich heule aber auch nur bei ws ziemliches Schlimmes :/ (aber ich gabe es wenigstens zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

@HEULER:


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Naja aber es gibt ja Momente wo man heult....
> 
> 
> Zbs ich heule aber auch nur bei ws ziemliches Schlimmes :/ (aber ich gabe es wenigstens zu
> ...


Wenn jemand sehr bekanntes/vertrautes/oder ein Familienmitglied stirbt würde ich auch heulen, aber sonst...


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab erst Gestern wieder geheult bei Kimi Ga nozomu eien


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn jemand sehr bekanntes/vertrautes/oder ein Familienmitglied stirbt würde ich auch heulen, aber sonst...


Seltsamerweise kann ich das gar nicht mehr... ö.ö


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn jemand sehr bekanntes/vertrautes/oder ein Familienmitglied stirbt würde ich auch heulen, aber sonst...



das mein ich ja ....


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise kann ich das gar nicht mehr... ö.ö


Das letzte mal vor 3 Jahren, da ist jemand gestorben dazwischen zwar auch aber das waren eher "unwichtigere" personen aus der Familie die ich kaum kannte...


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

KISSENSCHLACHT!!! *kissen rumwerf*


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise kann ich das gar nicht mehr... ö.ö


ein letztes mal trösten: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das muss dann aber länger halten^^

baba


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn jemand sehr bekanntes/vertrautes/oder ein Familienmitglied stirbt würde ich auch heulen, aber sonst...






Selor schrieb:


> KISSENSCHLACHT!!! *kissen rumwerf*


hammerharter themencrash


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> KISSENSCHLACHT!!! *kissen rumwerf*


Danke für die Themenzerstörung


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2008)

Es nervt auch ^^  ihr Könnt ja gerne Pm´n, aber so ne rumgurkerei in ein Thread, der versucht, endlich mal ernst genommen zu werden, ist echt net so der burner


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> KISSENSCHLACHT!!! *kissen rumwerf*


Welch hochqualifizierter Beitrag... -.-


@Topic: Ich bin wirklich keine Heulsuse, nur so nebenbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Es nervt auch ^^  ihr Könnt ja gerne Pm´n, aber so ne rumgurkerei in ein Thread, der versucht, endlich mal ernst genommen zu werden, ist echt net so der burner


öhem das ist zwar ein ernstes thema aber egal...


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> @Topic: Ich bin wirklich keine Heulsuse, nur so nebenbei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


topic??


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> topic??


Topic= Heulen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Topic= Heulen?


achso <.<


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

So, ich bin WC3 Zocken, werd dan morgen um Sechsuhr in der Früh feststellen, das es schon so spät ist und mich hinlegen^^

BB


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> achso <.<


Nachdenken Brille^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nachdenken Brille^^


es wurde schon oft genug gesagt, der nachtschwärmer hat nicht wirklich n topic... so war das gemeint, aber egal


----------



## Skatero (30. Dezember 2008)

Nabend ihr da.


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nachdenken Brille^^


Wäre manchmal wirklich angebracht.^^

Nabend.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend ihr da.


Nabend DU da^^
@ Brille: Das Derzeitige Thema was eben behandelt wurde BEVOR SELOR ES GECRASHT HAT


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Naja ich geh dann mal Weiter Slayers anschauen


ps: bin aber immernoch da und spame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> BEVOR SELOR ES GECRASHT HAT



danke ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille: Das Derzeitige Thema was eben behandelt wurde BEVOR SELOR ES GECRASHT HAT


die antwort kam nachm crash.
aber egal.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Naja ich geh dann mal Weiter Slayers anschauen
> 
> 
> ps: bin aber immernoch da und spame
> ...


hast du für diesen satz mittlerweile n makro?


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die antwort kam nachm crash.
> aber egal.


ich meine das Thema was behandelt wurde (Heulen etc.), und dann kam Selors total crash.
Das topic meinte Ala


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hast du für diesen satz mittlerweile n makro?



Nein noch nicht

Weil


So ich bin dann mal [Insert Anime hier] anschauen


ps: bin immernoch da und spame


aber trotzdem immer das anime da schreiben müsste


 :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich meine das Thema was behandelt wurde (Heulen etc.), und dann kam Selors total crash.
> Das topic meinte Ala


ja schon klar, das wäre dann aber btt und nicht @t...
aber jajaja ich ficke hier nur ameisen


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja schon klar, das wäre dann aber btt und nicht @t...
> aber jajaja ich ficke hier nur ameisen


Öhem ooook Brille...^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Wie ich tische HASSE!


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie ich tische HASSE!


die tische dich auch



razyl's kopf vs. tisch.... ring frei =P


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie ich tische HASSE!


Du auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jajaja ich ficke hier nur ameisen



Aus irgendeinen Grund habe ich jetzt ein ganz anderes bild von dir o0


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Aus irgendeinen Grund habe ich jetzt ein ganz anderes bild vor mir o0





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Ala:
ja
@ Brille:
Nicht mein kopf


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Aus irgendeinen Grund habe ich jetzt ein ganz anderes bild vor mir o0


ameisenficken= korinthenkacken


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Knie? Ellenbogen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> Nicht mein kopf


wessen denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


haust du anderer leute köpfe auf die tische? =P


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und warum hasst du sie? ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wessen denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


öhmn nicht wirklich.
Das Bein, aufstehen und da ist natürlich ein Spitzer Gegenstand und schon hab ichen Kratzer am Bein, das nervt gewaltig-.-

@ Ala: der Grund steht hier^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> öhmn nicht wirklich.
> Das Bein, aufstehen und da ist natürlich ein Spitzer Gegenstand und schon hab ichen Kratzer am Bein, das nervt gewaltig-.-


spitzer gegenstand?
schere, messer, gabel, licht sind für kleine kinder nicht!


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

ööhm das issn Metaltisch (zumindest dort wo die Tastatur draufliegt).
Scheiße ist, da unten sind 2 Metallstangen die das Festhalten und eine hat sichgelockert und hat sich beim Aufstehen mein Beim genauer angesehen


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ööhm das issn Metaltisch (zumindest dort wo die Tastatur draufliegt).
> Scheiße ist, da unten sind 2 Metallstangen die das Festhalten und eine hat sichgelockert und hat sich beim Aufstehen mein Beim genauer angesehen



jaja kommt davon wenn man ein Metaltisch hat :/^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> jaja kommt davon wenn man ein Metaltisch hat :/^^


Tja pech, nun blutets nen bisschen, naja egal, trotzdem nervig-.- ich hasse tische 
Grml nun darf ich noch die Stange wieder einschrauben -.-


----------



## Melih (30. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja pech, nun blutets nen bisschen, naja egal, trotzdem nervig-.- ich hasse tische
> Grml nun darf ich noch die Stange wieder einschrauben -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht zum grinsen! ok? Danke für dein Verständniss
Wieso isses nun so ruhig o_O


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Dezember 2008)

ich hab au so nen tisch, mein Sessel auf das höchst eingestellt und bin 1,90 groß ... mir is noch nie was passiert obwohls ganz leicht passieren sollte ^^

wie du das immer anstellst Oo

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

/me bastelt an Karten weiter


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> /me bastelt an Karten weiter



Keine Chance die ham dich jetzt alle auf igno ^^

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Ja und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem ist das der Grund meiner Abwesenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. Dezember 2008)

Geht bei euch hier die Registrierung eines Logitechprodukts?
Bei mir kann ich kein Produkt auswählen -.-


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich hab au so nen tisch, mein Sessel auf das höchst eingestellt und bin 1,90 groß ... mir is noch nie was passiert obwohls ganz leicht passieren sollte ^^
> 
> wie du das immer anstellst Oo
> 
> lg


Ich wollte aufstehen, und dann passierte es schon ^^
@ Selor: Pff karten... schreib mit uns was naja sinnvolles...


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich schreib doch was sinnvolles... meine tolle Karte von Som ^^ Hab endlich das Programm besiegt!


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Dezember 2008)

das war aber ein fieser Themacrash von dir :/ ich mein ich werd auch ned bei ner beerdigung "owned" schreien und loslachen :/

lg


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> das war aber ein fieser Themacrash von dir :/ ich mein ich werd auch ned bei ner beerdigung "owned" schreien und loslachen :/
> 
> lg


Würde ich denke keiner machen o.O da müsste man gaaaanz toll klug sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Maaan ich hab nur net GeF5ed ^^
und mich gewundert warum niemand schreibt xD


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich übertreib immer so gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Ich Buch (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe heute bis 18 uhr gepennt


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> Ich habe heute bis 18 uhr gepennt


Wann bist du nochmal ins bett?...^^


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> Ich habe heute bis 18 uhr gepennt


Wayne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (31. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ich guck lieber Monk, hab mir heute nachmittag stafel 4 geholt und gucks grad^^
> *Titelmelodie summ*





Zez schrieb:


> Naja bin mal Monk schauen, seit Weihnachten befindet sich Staffel 1 auf DvD im Haus, bi nachher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lawl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> Ich habe heute bis 18 uhr gepennt



Wegen Nachtschwärmer ? ^^

lg


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

@ Zez
Wo ist denn deine alte Signatur hin?


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!

oh zu früh :/

lg


----------



## Ich Buch (31. Dezember 2008)

neiin bin eh um 6 uhr in der früh ins bett gegangen

Heute ist nur sylvester^^


----------



## Melih (31. Dezember 2008)

ich könnte mir das vorstellen


Xlx ist gestorben durch [insert unfall oder andere todesursache hier] 

Die ganze familie bekannte usw sind hier ......


auf einmal schreit der Sohn von ihr:

Own3d

Lacht los und haut ab ......


----------



## Ren-Alekz (31. Dezember 2008)

bbrrrrreeeeeeeee


----------



## Zez (31. Dezember 2008)

Von nem Mod gekickt - aber ka wieso, obs dem Mod nicht gefallen hat, oder ob ein Memver reported hat - hab keine Pm bekommen, sie war einfach weg :/


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Hmm


----------



## Ich Buch (31. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!
> 
> oh zu früh :/
> 
> lg



Heute ist nur sylvester^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich könnte mir das vorstellen
> 
> 
> Xlx ist gestorben durch [insert unfall oder andere todesursache hier]
> ...


De würd ich hinterherlaufen und eins auf Maul geben^^


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Geht bei euch hier die Registrierung eines Logitechprodukts?
> Bei mir kann ich kein Produkt auswählen -.-


...


----------



## Ich Buch (31. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> De würd ich hinterherlaufen und eins auf Maul geben^^



Welch weise und reife entscheidung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> ...


Nicht wirklich^^
@ Ich Buch:
Dies war nur ein Scherz-.-


----------



## Ren-Alekz (31. Dezember 2008)

go razyl go razyl ich will die 5k sehen!


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Naja das braucht man sowieso nicht oder?


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

so ich mach jetzt in jeden meiner post ein Fail bild rein weil der Fail Thread einschläft und ich ned 2xPosten will :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Dezember 2008)

Warum willst du da überhaupt ein Produkt registrieren?


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> go razyl go razyl ich will die 5k sehen!


Was denkste was ich sehen will?^^


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Weil ich eines gekauft habe? o0


----------



## Melih (31. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> so ich mach jetzt in jeden meiner post ein Fail bild rein weil der Fail Thread einschläft und ich ned 2xPosten will :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist es das was ich denke? o0


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil ich eines gekauft habe? o0


Musste doch aber net registrieren o.O
@ Melih: was denkst du denn=?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil ich eines gekauft habe? o0



Das bringt nur etwas, wenn du willst das sie genau wissen wieviel sie verkauft haben... ansonsten ist so eine "Produktregistrierung" sinnlos, wenn nicht explizit dabei steht "Muss registriert sein um Treiber zu downloaden" oder sowas


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Naja aber ich kann.


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum willst du da überhaupt ein Produkt registrieren?



Falls jemand seine maus hackt und downloadet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Zez (31. Dezember 2008)

Und da ist meine Jana pervers *fg*


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Wo?


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Und da ist meine Jana pervers *fg*


hööö?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich sehe keine Jana.


----------



## Zez (31. Dezember 2008)

Das war auf das Geschenkbild bezogen, und Jana ist die Frau aus meiner alten Signatur *wein*


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

Wer ist Jana ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Das war auf das Geschenkbild bezogen, und Jana ist die Frau aus meiner alten Signatur *wein*


Achsoo
was ich mich grad frag: Ist die Grüne Brille gestorben oder kann er nimmer schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (31. Dezember 2008)

Keine Ahnung :O

@Meph: Bitte lass die Failbilder sein, musst du zwar nicht, da ich nur bitten kann, aber es nervt, 100mal scrollen zu müssen :/


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Hmm er sagte doch er macht jetzt etwa mit Ameisen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> was ich mich grad frag: Ist die Grüne Brille gestorben oder kann er nimmer schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weder noch


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm er sagte doch er macht jetzt etwa mit Ameisen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht das eigentlich o.O
JA ER LEBT NOCH ER LEBT NOCH ... öööhm *egal!*


----------



## Ich Buch (31. Dezember 2008)

Mano ich such einen Azumanga daio fanshop


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

oki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



öhm kann man sich überhaupt unbennenen ?

ich post jetzt zez zuliebe nur noch die Links http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/bicycle.jpg

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> oki
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du kannst zam ne pm schreiben und ihn lieb fragen =P


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> oki
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein, glaube net. Vllt. wenn de nen Mod/oder Zam anflehst


----------



## Zez (31. Dezember 2008)

kA - iwie schon, siehe Völlig Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

Ne das is es mir nicht wert :/

wollt mich in mein Idol Simpli unbenennen ^^

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/0...ousbikelane.jpg

lg


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ne das is es mir nicht wert :/
> 
> wollt mich in mein Idol Simpli unbenennen ^^
> 
> ...


Wieso? musst nur zam ganz lieb fragen, Zam beißt glaube auhc net^^ solltest du Angst vor ihn haben


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

Ist mir nicht wert ihn anzuflehen , is ja auch ned wichtig ^^

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/0...cleway-fail.jpg

lg


----------



## Zez (31. Dezember 2008)

"Tonk-Pils" hieß doch früher "Völlig Buffed" oder irre ich mich?!?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Hieß Tonk Pils hieß doch früher "Völlig Buffed" oder irre ich mich?!?!


ja


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> "Tonk-Pils" hieß doch früher "Völlig Buffed" oder irre ich mich?!?!


Jap so hieß er


----------



## Zez (31. Dezember 2008)

Also geht es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Sooo welchen Thema widmen wir uns zu?


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Dezember 2008)

Die Klinge von Schattenfang


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> Die Klinge von Schattenfang


Was damit?


----------



## Zez (31. Dezember 2008)

Wieso geht der Notifier von Antivir immer zu den unpassendsten Momenten auf?!?


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> Die Klinge von Schattenfang


kostet bei uns aufm server 3k^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Wieso geht der Notifier von Antivir immer zu den unpassendsten Momenten auf?!?


Das ist so vorprogrammiert


----------



## Ich Buch (31. Dezember 2008)

http://www.printfection.com/advfilms?produ...=355&qty5=1

xD


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

Der Notifier tauch bei mir immer auf wenn ich zogge Oo sonst, NIE !

lg & Co KG

Edit : FAIL-Bild vergessen http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/0...nfail.jpg?w=500


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> kostet bei uns aufm server 3k^^


Ja für PvP Twinks obwohl Blizzard Ep fürs PvP einführen will.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja für PvP Twinks obwohl Blizzard Ep fürs PvP einführen will.


ja natürlich für pvp twinks.... für meinen main wohl sicher nicht


----------



## Zez (31. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Der Notifier tauch bei mir immer auf wenn ich zogge Oo sonst, NIE !
> 
> lg & Co KG


Bei mir IMMER wenn der Tank gerade auf 30% ist, ich alle CDs angeworfen habe und GH Rang ka welcher, den höchsten durchspamme, PLOP Antivir, Tank tot -.-

Oder in WC3 wenn ich gerade meine EInheiten in die gegn. Base geführt habe etcetc -.-


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja natürlich für pvp twinks.... für meinen main wohl sicher nicht


Wer weiß Brille wer weiß... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> http://www.printfection.com/advfilms?produ...=355&qty5=1
> 
> xD



will keiner was dazu sagen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer weiß Brille wer weiß...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du solltest es wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw skatero.. blizz wird das eh nicht einführen denke ich, auch wenn ichs nicht mal wirklich schlecht fände... 
aber selbst wenns kommt, dürfte es auf sich warten lassen


----------



## Zez (31. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du solltest es wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das wird erst eingeführt, wenn pvP balanced ist .... sprich nach dem Abschalten der Server!


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> will keiner was dazu sagen?


Was soll ich dazu sagen?


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du solltest es wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaja du PvP Cheater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> will keiner was dazu sagen?


hm.... nö


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiel eh nicht mehr WoW also ist es mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warhammer ist ja sowieso viel besser... :O


----------



## Ich Buch (31. Dezember 2008)

einfach irgend etwas


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich spiel eh nicht mehr WoW also ist es mir egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


LÜGE!


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> einfach irgend etwas


irgendetwas


----------



## Zez (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> will keiner was dazu sagen?


Ich habs angeschaut, mich gefragt was du damit sagen willst, in Betracht des "xD" mich gefragt, ob ich iwas übersehen habe, denn ich fand die Seite total ... uninteressant, kein Deut lustig, habs dann ausm Kopf verdängt, weil ich mich interessanten Dingen gewidment habe.

Zufrieden?


----------



## Zez (31. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich spiel eh nicht mehr WoW also ist es mir egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Warhammer ruckelt + laagt bei mir mit nur 1GB ram zusehr *heul*
Deswegen atm wieder WoW.... aber sobald ich mir nen Widescreen + Ram zugelegt habe, wird mein 18er Zelot gespielt WAAAAGHHH


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> einfach irgend etwas


Also ich kenne das Anime bzw. Manga nicht und finde es auf den 1. Blick unsympatisch.
So gut?


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Dezember 2008)

die klinge will net droppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> die klinge will net droppen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die hat auchne geringe dropchanche?


----------



## Ich Buch (31. Dezember 2008)

ok dann such ein anderes shirt


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> ok dann such ein anderes shirt


Mach das^^


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Dezember 2008)

0,1 ist die chance ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (31. Dezember 2008)

ein lebensgroßes Poster habe ich ja schon


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Dezember 2008)

von was ?


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> 0,1 ist die chance ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tjaaa farm da mal...


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> von was ?


von sich selbst.
n spiegel kann er sich nicht leisten, da schaut er jeden morgen das poster in lebensgrößre an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> von sich selbst.
> n spiegel kann er sich nicht leisten, da schaut er jeden morgen das poster in lebensgrößre an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du bist gemein Brille!


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Dezember 2008)

rofl polfski


----------



## Ich Buch (31. Dezember 2008)

nein Von Osaka die in meiner signatur


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> nein Von Osaka die in meiner signatur


Warum brauchst du davon ein poster o.O?


----------



## Ich Buch (31. Dezember 2008)

ih hab schon eins ins lebensgröße


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Sag nicht sie ist nackt. o.O


----------



## Ich Buch (31. Dezember 2008)

Bin doch nicht pervers


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Wer weiss... Wer weiss...


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> Bin doch nicht pervers





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok du hast uns alle ein wenig beruhigt^^


----------



## Taikunsun (31. Dezember 2008)

so leute solls geben ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ok du hast uns alle ein wenig beruhigt^^


aber auch nur ein wenig


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich verprasse irgendwie mein geld zu schnell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Selber schuld.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Selber schuld.


Jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

wer im stripclub halt die karte durch den schlitz zieht ohne den preis zu kennen...


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer im stripclub halt die karte durch den schlitz zieht ohne den preis zu kennen...


Haha...
wie witzig


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha...
> wie witzig


wo fließt sonst das geld hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wo fließt sonst das geld hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klamotten?


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klamotten?



Markenjunkie ?

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/0...lation-fail.jpg

lg


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Markenjunkie ?
> 
> http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/0...lation-fail.jpg
> 
> lg


http://www.emp.de/bin/shop.php?prog=site&a...rigin=0EPRBRAND


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.emp.de/bin/shop.php?prog=site&a...rigin=0EPRBRAND



Wollt ich mir auch schon wat holen ^^

LP FTW !!!

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/0...rtationfail.jpg

lg


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Wollt ich mir auch schon wat holen ^^
> 
> LP FTW !!!
> 
> ...


Was denkste was da grad fürn Pullover rausging? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> LP FTW !!!


/sign


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> /sign


Oi LP fans hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

Zwei LP-Fans, da geht mir doch das Herz auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seid ihr so richtige Fans oder so naja ? 

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/bathroomfail.jpg

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

lfm bo fans in dem thread hier... wo sind lurock und minas^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Zwei LP-Fans, da geht mir doch das Herz auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm
(fast) jedes album, mehrere Poster, Mehrere Pullover/T-shirts und und und
Ich denke richtiger fan^^


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> lfm bo fans in dem thread hier... wo sind lurock und minas^^




Hey die Mukke is super aber mir gefällt die Stimme vom dem Sängern ned :/
Texte sind auch super aber die stimme :/

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/0...lculus-fail.jpg

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Hey die Mukke is super aber mir gefällt die Stimme vom dem Sängern ned :/
> Texte sind auch super aber die stimme :/
> 
> http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/0...lculus-fail.jpg
> ...


zur stimme: naja, man mag sie, oder man mag sie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum bild: ROFL


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm
> (fast) jedes album, mehrere Poster, Mehrere Pullover/T-shirts und und und
> Ich denke richtiger fan^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher hab ich nur LP fans getroffen die nichtmal wissen die die Band-Mitglieder heißen :/

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/0...sfail.jpg?w=500

lg


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/0...lculus-fail.jpg
> 
> lg


Dafür steht also das F 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sind nur LP hörer :>


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

Lieblingssong ?

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/0...nfail.jpg?w=500

lg


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Faint ist ganz nice.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Lieblingssong ?
> 
> http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/0...nfail.jpg?w=500
> 
> lg


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kf46abDl5DY


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWV4FHNV6DA


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWV4FHNV6DA


Ich mag die Band net


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag die Band net


haste schonmal gesagt^^


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich auch nicht so, Rammstein ist viel besser.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> haste schonmal gesagt^^


Echt? Ach man-.-
Noch 12 post dmmd


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht so, Rammstein ist viel besser.


naja, ich mag rammstein auch...
aber für mich sind die lieder von den onkelz sinniger, emotionaler und die texte insgesamt auch besser...
aber wie gesagt, ist nur meine meinung =P


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSO7f-Od8f0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber wie gesagt, ist nur meine meinung =P


Und die interessiert keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nene brille du bist ok^^ hast ja immer ordentliche meinungen (bisher) gehabt


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Chester mit seinen Bart, gott das sieht in manchen Videos bescheuert aus...

Schreibt schneller xD


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

d.h. euch gefällt das neue Album ? also ich mag die leiseren Lieder ned 

Nur die Rockigen 

Meine Lieblingslieder sind Lying from you, Papercut, Don't Stay, Hit the Floor ... kann mich ned so entscheiden welches das beste is ^^

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/garage-fail.jpg

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Chester mit seinen Bart, gott das sieht in manchen Videos bescheuert aus...
> 
> Schreibt schneller xD


ich find die ohrringe von ihm grausam


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> d.h. euch gefällt das neue Album ? also ich mag die leiseren Lieder ned
> 
> Nur die Rockigen
> 
> ...


Minutes to Midnight war für mich nen geniales Album. Leave out all the rest und alles andere Genial. Mir hats gefallen, mal was anderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (31. Dezember 2008)

Lieblings LP song? 

http://www.myvideo.at/watch/1320680

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! habe gehöhrt das der sänger bei dem lied immer weinen muss


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Der längste Album titel:
When the Pawn Hits the Conflicts He Thinks Like a King What He Knows Throws the Blows When He Goes to the Fight and He'll Win the Whole Thing 'Fore He Enters the Ring There's No Body to Batter When Your Mind Is Your Might So When You Go Solo, You Hold Your Own Hand and Remember That Depth Is the Greatest of Heights and If You Know Where You Stand, Then You Know Where to Land and If You Fall It Won't Matter, Cuz You'll Know That You're Right

Quelle:
http://thelongestlistofthelongeststuffatth...om/long171.html


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

hmmm wo ist egtl crackmack? den hab ich ier sehr lange nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Minutes to Midnight war für mich nen geniales Album. Leave out all the rest und alles andere Genial. Mir hats gefallen, mal was anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich fands schlecht weil nur solche .. ich nenns mal "Schnulzenlieder" drauf waren. Given up und Bleed it out waren die einzigen guten.

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/0...ifail.jpg?w=500

lg


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich schrieb:


> Lieblings LP song?
> 
> http://www.myvideo.at/watch/1320680
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! habe gehöhrt das der sänger bei dem lied immer weinen muss


Jap, weil es (soweit ich aus Foren mitbekommen habe) dort um seine Drogensucht geht.
@ Brille: 
Ich geb dirn Tipp:
Das Spiel hat in der Abkürzung 3 Buchstaben


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Hah 
Ein Liebesbeweis nach dem anderen: Schon der American Music Award hat ja gezeigt, wie geschlossen die Fans hinter der Band stehen. Jetzt haben sie schon wieder ein deutliches Zeichen gesetzt: Als erste Band haben Linkin Park im Social Network iLike.com die Grenze von vier Millionen Fans überschritten. Und das ist die größte Anzahl von Fans, die sich je in einem sozialen Netzwerk zusammengefunden hat, um eine Band zu unterstützen! Es muss wohl echte Liebe sein ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> Ich geb dirn Tipp:
> Das Spiel hat in der Abkürzung 3 Buchstaben


komm, ich zock auch und wie du weisst nicht unerfolgreich... und TROTZDEM schwärme ich hier^^


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Hello Kitty Online


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hello Kitty Online


Würde zu ihn passen *hust*
@ Brille:
Tjaaaa er ist erst 13... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hello Kitty Online


FUCK ich hab gard vor lachen fast wasser übern bildschirm gespuckt^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjaaaa er ist erst 13...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


umso schlimmer...


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> FUCK ich hab gard vor lachen fast wasser übern bildschirm gespuckt^^


o.O Wer hat das vorher geschafft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tjaaa... ich hab auch LAAANGe mano nimmer gesehen weder ICQ noch hier...


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

@Razyl: Bist du Mitglied bei LPU? Gibt es diese Abkürzung überhaupt?


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjaaa... ich hab auch LAAANGe mano nimmer gesehen weder ICQ noch hier...


der hat n ticket zu ner gratisführung mit kostprobe durch ne metbrauerei gewonnen... seit dem ward er nicht mehr gesehen xD


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> @Razyl: Bist du Mitglied bei LPU? Gibt es diese Abkürzung überhaupt?


Nein, bisher noch nicht. Wollte mich auch noch direkt net anmelden, sahe bisher keinen wichtigen Grund dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MUHAHAHAH BRILLE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (31. Dezember 2008)

Keine tollen Themen heute Abend :/


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Hmm Mano ist weg..


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


JAHAHAHAH 5000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (31. Dezember 2008)

gz!


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2008)

gz razyl


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

gz

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/0...keriverfail.jpg

lg


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

TY :> so soll für dieses Jahr geschafft 4,5k posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

gz


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

Also das Bild muss ich so zeigen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

AHGAHAHAHHHHHHHHA 
Danke für den Lacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

lol


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

LoL itunes schickt mir immer noch die Mails mi den Hinweis das 12tage-12 geschenke weitergeht, aber immer steht um 1.00 uhr noch der preis dran den man bezahlen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.gamestar.de/news/vermischtes/19...abei_soft2.html o.O


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

So jetzt sind alle leise ^^

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/0...w=400&h=200

lg


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Nö ich lebe noch^^


----------



## Zez (31. Dezember 2008)

WC3, schau nurnoch alle 10 min hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Soooo 
da ich meine 5000 Posts habe und so...
Ich mach mich in die Heia, oder les nochwas, oder hör musik vom Ipod, oder... schlafe einfahc


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

n8 du


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Dezember 2008)

n8

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/0...tfail.jpg?w=500

lg


----------



## Tabuno (31. Dezember 2008)

guten morgen
edit: so bin auch mal pennen will ja net im neujahr gleich einschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 euch allen guten rutsch bye


----------



## Flor1x (31. Dezember 2008)

guten abend 

an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Dezember 2008)

abend und gute nacht gleich  xD


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Man wieso werden bei mir plötzlich alle Threads so komisch angezeigt...
Wo man die Antworten irgendwie auswählen muss...


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (31. Dezember 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


FALLS JEMAND NOCH DA IST ICH HAB ENDLICH NACH 1 STUDEN DEN KACK END BOS DOWN JUHHHHUUUU ^^ 



und dan auch gn8 endlich schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: in Mass effect  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (31. Dezember 2008)

und ich höre mir zum gefühlten 800sten mal 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUBWRglc8iY

an Oo


----------



## Zez (31. Dezember 2008)

gn8 und gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (31. Dezember 2008)

So bin auch mal off, noch Morpheus lesen und dann iwann gegen 5 rum pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo. Wünsche euch allen frohes neues Jahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2008)

Essen-Schlafen- Essen- Schlafen-kurz buffed.de-essen-schlafen-essen
achja frohes neues Jahr


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Dezember 2008)

da sach ich auch ma holla zuammen ^^


----------



## Timobile (31. Dezember 2008)

AU!!! Leute, ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch ist aber bei uns gibt es Eisregen und auf dem Boden ist ne ganzschön dicke Eisschicht. Das stelle ich mir nachher lustig vor. *schauder*


----------



## Ich Buch (31. Dezember 2008)

Timobile schrieb:


> AU!!! Leute, ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch ist aber bei uns gibt es Eisregen und auf dem Boden ist ne ganzschön dicke Eisschicht. Das stelle ich mir nachher lustig vor. *schauder*



Bei mir gibts auch Eisregen aber im Headset 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Asoriel (31. Dezember 2008)

Timobile schrieb:


> AU!!! Leute, ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch ist aber bei uns gibt es Eisregen und auf dem Boden ist ne ganzschön dicke Eisschicht. Das stelle ich mir nachher lustig vor. *schauder*




same here. Naja, wird lusig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts auch Eisregen aber im Headset
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (31. Dezember 2008)

Also bei mir sind alle straßen dich hinten auf der autobah fahren die mit Schrittgescwindigkein. Naja egal muss ja nichtmehr weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Januar 2009)

Ich fang mal an ^^


FROHES NEUES !!!!!!!!


----------



## DerBuuhmann (1. Januar 2009)

ich mach mal weiter^^:

Frohes Neues^^


----------



## Blacktempel (1. Januar 2009)

Gruppenzwang inc!

Frohes neues Jahr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (1. Januar 2009)

In diesem thread wünsche ich euch auch allen ein frohes neues Jahr!

Ich werd heut glaub ich nicht mehr einschlafen... Es hat auch nachteile wenn man nach ner party fahren muss --> kein Alkohol --> viel Cola --> Keine Spur von Müdigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (1. Januar 2009)

Nabend.......ach frohes neues jahr....


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Einen guten abend, zum 1. Nachtschwärmer im neuen Jahr :>


----------



## Zez (1. Januar 2009)

!


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

ma kuken welche freaks hier noch so sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (1. Januar 2009)

Na toll schon wider ein Jahr um und nichts sinnvolles geleistet...schrecklich eigentlich
aber für mich war 2008 keineswegs kurz eins der längsten jahre aller zeiten


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

*nimmt das jahr und spült es gut runter*
naja so schlimm wars auch nid
3 beziehungen am ende^^ dafür eine alte wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (beziehung nicht die frau ;P die is jung)
und sonst eigentlich wie immer .. 

weis nid war nichtmal gross in den ferien (nur kurz italien und 1ma deutschland .. ) hach menno .. 

aber nunja ein schlechtes jahr hat was gutes. so freut man sich mehr auf das neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: und ich hab mein ziel nicht erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schnüff*
also nur 8/10 erreicht -.- grml ..


----------



## Ich Buch (1. Januar 2009)

welches Ziel denn?


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

eines war mal ein jahr lang mit meiner freundin zusammen zu sein ^^ ... da ich meine neue aber erst wieder seit 2 monaten hab is das nid so ganz geklapt ^^ naja einfach gesagt mit der wo ich das gewollt habe hab ich mich nach glaubs 2 wochen getrennt nach neujahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das andere war heir 10k posts zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab nur reale ziele vor augen und kein ich werd millionär oder sonstigen mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (1. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> eines war mal ein jahr lang mit meiner freundin zusammen zu sein ^^ ... da ich meine neue aber erst wieder seit 2 monaten hab is das nid so ganz geklapt ^^ naja einfach gesagt mit der wo ich das gewollt habe hab ich mich nach glaubs 2 wochen getrennt nach neujahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das erste ist aber ziemlich unreal anscheinend bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD

und du bist immernoch der meistposthabende und millionär wird man sowieso jeder auf seine weise
Geld ist net alles du bist s chon ein Millionär wenn du nn Guten Freundeskreis/freundin hast ds kann dir keiner nehmen^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

So re hier^^
Und was sehen meine augen, Minas ist hier o.O


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Das erste ist aber ziemlich unreal anscheinend bei dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das ich hier nummer 1 bin kann ich auch nix für so aktiv bin ich hier auch nicht.
*an sein forum mit 50 leuten erinnert bei dem jeder mehr als 10k hatten nach nem jahr ;P* <-- ok das war mehr wie ein msn forum aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jap das erste ist unreal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn ich wieder eine freundin hab von der ich ma getrennt wurde. .. (mimimi sie war schuld mimimi  xD)

das mitm freundeskreis stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde meine kumpels gegen kein geld der welt tauschen. together 4 ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Hi razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das ich hier nummer 1 bin kann ich auch nix für so aktiv bin ich hier auch nicht.
> *an sein forum mit 50 leuten erinnert bei dem jeder mehr als 10k hatten nach nem jahr ;P* <-- ok das war mehr wie ein msn forum aber egal
> 
> 
> ...


zu 1. Du scheinst früher mehr aktiv gewesen zu sein als heute oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2.Nichts ist unreal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zu 3.(mimimi): Das sagen sie alle
zu 4.: /sign
zu 5. : achsoo es gibt kein 5...


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

1. jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is so da war ich auch noch single und war gildenlos = viel zeit die man sinvoll verschwenden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. hmm wenn sie schluss macht ist sie schuld ! aber egal was vorbei ist vorbei und ich hab sie wieder punkt schluss aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5. ! es gibt immer ein ELSE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 1. jap
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zu 1.: Achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. achso ok, ich glaub dir mal
5 : kapier ich net


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

ach ist auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sodele nebenbei mal bild machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 brauch neue signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach ist auch egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann streng dihc mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bräucht auch mal ne neue grml...


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

ich mach dir aber keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch wenn ich massa ansich gut finde mag ich den sport immer noch nicht und werd ihn auch nie mögen ..

wenn es wenigstens ein von deutschland nach italien fahren wär oder so ... aber nein 100000000ma im kreis 

egal motiv ist gefunden idee ist da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fehlt nur noch der wille es auch zu tun ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich mach dir aber keine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wollte ich das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

wär mich auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Namd ihr Nasen


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Namd ihr Nasen


Nabend DU nase^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Naaahaaaiiiinnn!


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

tachwohl star trek typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Ich hab einen Namen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Namen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das glaubst du! in Wahrheit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Namen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



star trek typ ja hast du ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab auch einen .. aber keiner schreibt ihn aus XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hab auch einen .. aber keiner schreibt ihn aus XD


joa.
früher dachte ich immer beim schnellen drüber lesen, du heisst "minastrit"
da das komisch klang hab ich immer minas gesagt,
da minastirit auch komischer klingt als minas lss ichs so =p

kk minas? =P


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Du heißt wie eine Stadt... was erwartest du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du heißt wie eine Stadt... was erwartest du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber nur wie eine fiktive =P


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa.
> früher dachte ich immer beim schnellen drüber lesen, du heisst "minastrit"
> da das komisch klang hab ich immer minas gesagt,
> da minastirit auch komischer klingt als minas lss ichs so =p
> ...


Brille du platz immer hinein. Das ist ne Unverschämtheit^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille du platz immer hinein. Das ist ne Unverschämtheit^^


langsam solltest du dich daran gewöhnt haben <.<


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> langsam solltest du dich daran gewöhnt haben <.<


Das heißt nicht das ich trotzdem sagen kann das du hineinplatzt!^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Hihi, das offizielle STO Forum hat schon einige lustige Threads ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hihi, das offizielle STO Forum hat schon einige lustige Threads ^^


Hat buffed.de auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hihi, das offizielle STO Forum hat schon einige lustige Threads ^^


fremdgeher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

'türlich geh ich fremd... ihr könnt mich einfach nicht befriedigen!


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> 'türlich geh ich fremd... ihr könnt mich einfach nicht befriedigen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gar net wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Doch... es ist einfach so... ihr... es geht einfach nicht so gut, ihr seid zu schwach... ihr tut mir nicht gut!


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Doch... es ist einfach so... ihr... es geht einfach nicht so gut, ihr seid zu schwach... ihr tut mir nicht gut!


jaja, wir tun dir nicht gut, und trotzdem kommste zurückgekrochen tse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Doch... es ist einfach so... ihr... es geht einfach nicht so gut, ihr seid zu schwach... ihr tut mir nicht gut!


Wir und schwach jaja.
LÜGNER!


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

*arme verschränk* Nehmt es einfach hin, ihr schafft es nicht mehr mich zu befriedigen... punkt ende... ich hole es mir woanders!


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Pff dann geh doch!


----------



## Ich Buch (1. Januar 2009)

Und vergiss deine sachen nicht! *Koffer mit kleidung au dem fenster schmeiss*


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Und vergiss deine sachen nicht! *Koffer mit kleidung au dem fenster schmeiss*


rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Und vergiss deine sachen nicht! *Koffer mit kleidung au dem fenster schmeiss*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Top!^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Pff! Ich hab feste Besuchszeiten!


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Pff! Ich hab feste Besuchszeiten!


weil du im knast sitzt?


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Nein im Forum hier du Sauce!


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> du Sauce!


du bist ja so gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein im Forum hier du Sauce!


Was für sauce? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Pfefferrahmsauce


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Pfefferrahmsauce


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Die ist lecker! Vorallendingen in Verbindung mit Lammrückensteak und Folienkartoffeln!


----------



## *Céli* (1. Januar 2009)

Anderes Thema bitte >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

*Céli* schrieb:


> Anderes Thema bitte >.<


wieso


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

*Céli* schrieb:


> Anderes Thema bitte >.<


Wieso?


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Wieso?


----------



## *Céli* (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Pfefferrahmsauce



deswegen *würgt noch immer*


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

*Céli* schrieb:


> deswegen *würgt noch immer*


Achsooo
Tja selor halt der sowas postet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Bitte was? Wegen Pfefferrahmsauce wird dir schlecht? Du hast doch nur keinen Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bitte was? Wegen Pfefferrahmsauce wird dir schlecht? Du hast doch nur keinen Geschmack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


'über geschmack lässt sich streiten' sagte der affe und biss in die seife


----------



## *Céli* (1. Januar 2009)

Du scheinst eher keinen Geschmack zu haben , igitt, eklig. >.<


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bitte was? Wegen Pfefferrahmsauce wird dir schlecht? Du hast doch nur keinen Geschmack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Halt: Vllt. hast auhc du keinen Geschmack. Vllt. haben wir alle keinen Geschmack...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

ihr spinnt doch alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spammt wenn ich ma weg bin TSE !


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ihr spinnt doch alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wo du weg warst ham wir mehrere hundert seiten gespammt =P


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Die ist lecker! Vorallendingen in Verbindung mit Lammrückensteak und Folienkartoffeln!



ich nem das STEAK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber deinen pfeffer und den rahm kannst behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

*Céli* schrieb:


> Du scheinst eher keinen Geschmack zu haben , igitt, eklig. >.<



Fast Food geschädigt? Döner oder McDoof?


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wo du weg warst ham wir mehrere hundert seiten gespammt =P



stand nur müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da musst ich mich nid beteiligen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte besseres zu tun ..


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ihr spinnt doch alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist kein Spam, das sind Posts mit sinnvollen Inhalt!


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

so bild fertig nur fehlt mir idee was ich für nen text zu schreiben will hmm -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> stand nur müll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


stimmt ja gar net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Céli* (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Fast Food geschädigt? Döner oder McDoof?



Es gibt auch noch anderes das man essen kann außer Fast Food und dieser dämlichen Sauce 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

ja, mowltaschen.... <3


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

jau lecker spageti carbonara mit nem gordon bleu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dafür würd ich morden xD


----------



## *Céli* (1. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, mowltaschen.... <3



Na dann guten Hunger xD


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

so jungs und neuerding auch noch mädels (was macht ihr nur falsch wenn ich weg bin ... ihr verbreitet keine angst und schrecken mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

sagt ma was man da sinnvoll hunzutexten kann oder ob ich den text einfach weglassen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GOGO


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Aber wer feine Küche verschmäht... muss schon irgendwie zuviel Döner intus haben, das zerstört die Geschmacksnerven ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Am besten die Sig löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Selor, nicht alle essen gleich Fast Food  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Céli* (1. Januar 2009)

Ich würde sagen das kommt auf das Thema an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber wer feine Küche verschmäht... muss schon irgendwie zuviel Döner intus haben, das zerstört die Geschmacksnerven ^^


feine küche... da lachen ja die hühner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber wer feine Küche verschmäht... muss schon irgendwie zuviel Döner intus haben, das zerstört die Geschmacksnerven ^^


katze, ratte, hase, eule, alles auf die dönerkeule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Am besten die Sig löschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kick ban delete -.-^^

your reputation with the fraktion minastirit gained -25


----------



## Ich Buch (1. Januar 2009)

Ich find steak mit pfefferrahmsauce eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> katze, ratte, hase, eule, alles auf die dönerkeule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ich mir so'n Dönerladen anschaue... könnte das nah an die Inhaltsstoffe rankommen ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kick ban delete -.-^^
> 
> your reputation with the fraktion minastirit gained -25


Na und? ^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

kp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nun hast weniger ^^

und mir is langweilig


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mir auch, weil mein BF2 Serial Key ist angeblich schon in Benutzung o.O


----------



## Siu (1. Januar 2009)

N'Abend ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> N'Abend ^^


Abend, wieso kommen aufeinmal soviele in den Nachtschwärmer o.O


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir auch, weil mein BF2 Serial Key ist angeblich schon in Benutzung o.O



upps muss ich raus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (1. Januar 2009)

halloo ich bin auch da (siu's freundin!) =)


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> upps muss ich raus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
@ über mir:
AHJA...


----------



## Siu (1. Januar 2009)

moa doppelpost :X


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Oo


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

gZ siu zu deinenem epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> halloo ich bin auch da (siu's freundin!) =)


mein beileid *g*

spaß^^


----------



## Siu (1. Januar 2009)

^^

Was für ein Epic Minas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Mal sone kleine frage in den Raum:
Vor ein Paar wochen wollte kaum einer von neueren in den Nachtschwärmern und aufeinmal stürmen sie hierher o.O


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2009)

Langeweile? Oder sie haben alle Hunger und wurden von meinem Lammrückensteak angelockt wie die Maus vom Speck ^^


----------



## Siu (1. Januar 2009)

Von den Neueren? Guck ma bitte auf meine Mitglieds-Nr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vor ein Paar wochen wollte kaum einer von neueren in den Nachtschwärmern und aufeinmal stürmen sie hierher o.O


öhm siu ist schon ziemlich lange hier? o_O


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Von den Neueren? Guck ma bitte auf meine Mitglieds-Nr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bzw wollte keiner neu in den Nachtschwärmer reinkommen...
und @ Selor: das Bezweifle ich verdammt stark

und @ Brille: ich meine net direkt Siu sondern auch andere...


----------



## Siu (2. Januar 2009)

Danke Grüne Brille :>

Ich bin bloss beim Bund derzeit und musste Ende September mein Gespamme hier einstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> und @ Brille: ich meine net direkt Siu sondern auch andere...


das war bisher nur ich buch und ci irgendwas


----------



## Ich Buch (2. Januar 2009)

Bund Haha. Meine Zeit steht noch bevor lass mich aber ausmustern.
Bei mir Kein Problem net sonderlich kräftig. werd mich dumm stellen und sehr viele erfundene leiden habe ich auch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Bei mir Kein Problem net sonderlichh kräftig. werd mich dumm stellen und sehr viele erfundene leiden habe ich auch.


und du hast auch bestimmt dafür ne ärztliche bestätigung? ...


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das war bisher nur ich buch und ci irgendwas


Die beiden, Zez hab ich vorher in diesen Thread auch nie gesehen bzw in meinen öhem ka wieviel monate ich schon hier vebracht habe, und gestern abend waren da auch einige die ich noch net direkt in diesen Thread gesehen habe

@ Ich Buch: Genau meine Meinung, ausmustern, ich geh doch net zum Bund-.-


----------



## Ich Buch (2. Januar 2009)

Hey Ich habe 2  doppelNieren wobei mir an einer schon eine Operation durchgeführt wurde.
Das allein ist Grund genug


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Das allein ist Grund genug


reicht das echt scho für t5? =P


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> reicht das echt scho für t5? =P


Hmm denke schon^^...


----------



## Siu (2. Januar 2009)

Wird reichen, wenn du einen ärztlichen Attest dafür vorweisen kannst


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Schaut euch mein Foto an und dann weint... Ich habe nämlich T2 gekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Schaut euch mein Foto an und dann weint... Ich habe nämlich T2 gekriegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja, ich werd eh t5 bekommen.
skorliose+ bluter.


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Schaut euch mein Foto an und dann weint... Ich habe nämlich T2 gekriegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß schon warum ich t5 bekomme xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Nachtschwärmer geschädigt?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon warum ich t5 bekomme xD


seifenphobie? =P


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nachtschwärmer geschädigt?^^


Ne^^
@ Brille:
auch nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

ja dann sach an...


----------



## Ich Buch (2. Januar 2009)

Klar habe ich ein atest sogar noch alle Rechtszettel der Operation


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja dann sach an...


Nö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Und es wurde still......


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Januar 2009)

Nabend Leute ! und en guddes Neues (falls ichs noch ned gesagt hab :O )

Hab jetzt meine 2 Tage Prince of Persia durchzoggen geleistet und melde mich zurück zum Nachtschwärmer Spamdienst !!!

Razyl pöser Doppelposter

lg


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nabend Leute ! und en guddes Neues (falls ichs noch ned gesagt hab :O )
> 
> Hab jetzt meine 2 Tage Prince of Persia durchzoggen geleistet und melde mich zurück zum spammen !
> 
> lg


Abend und wie isses? (konnts noch net antesten ~~ weiß net ob es sich lohnt...)
Das war beabsichtigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. Januar 2009)

hey frohes neues an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Januar 2009)

ihr spammt zuviel -.-^^


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Januar 2009)

Aktualisier ma das Zitat :O

wenn du ne ATI Karte hast mach unter keinen umständen Anti-Aliasing an! Durch en Bug bekommste noch Augenkrebs vom leuchten -.-

Es is ganz schön geiles Spiel würd ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Besser als Far Cry 2 allemal.

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ihr spammt zuviel -.-^^


du bist zu wenig hier


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ihr spammt zuviel -.-^^


Wirklich ??

*Spam* *spam* *spam*

lg


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wenn du ne ATI Karte hast mach unter keinen umständen Anti-Aliasing an! Durch en Bug bekommste noch Augenkrebs vom leuchten -.-
> 
> Es is ganz schön geiles Spiel würd ich sagen
> 
> ...


Ich und ATI? HAHA selten so gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok... FAr Cry II war scheiße da haste recht, naja eigentlich nur die verdamm langen autofahrten nervten sowas von^^


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich und ATI? HAHA selten so gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich kaufe ATI mit Absicht ! Wenn Nvidia allein den Grafikkartenmarkt beherst bekommen wir nur schlechte karten zu teueren Preisen

Hey willst du Prince of Persia mit Altair durchzoggen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Musst nur beiom Vorbesteller-Code 13372805 eingeben 

Ehhm ist das auf RTL wirklich das Doom ? Also das Doom vom Spiel Doom ? :O

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ehhm ist das auf RTL wirklich das Doom ? Also das Doom vom Spiel Doom ? :O


glaube ja.
und wenns der film ist, den ich auf dvd habe: der ist einfach nur SCHLECHT!
shice kamera, nicht gruselig, und die shooter szene am ende... PEINLICH!


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Es ist Doom ^^ 
Ich habe es damals, in irgendeinem Hinterhofkino um 2 Uhr morgens mitn Kumpel angeschaut, ist ganz lustig *gg*


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich kaufe ATI mit Absicht ! Wenn Nvidia allein den Grafikkartenmarkt beherst bekommen wir nur schlechte karten zu teueren Preisen
> 
> Hey willst du Prince of Persia mit Altair durchzoggen ?
> 
> ...


1. Ja gut.. ich nutz seit jeher nur Nvidia.
2. Aha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Ja es gab einen Doom Film der total mies war glaube


----------



## Tabuno (2. Januar 2009)

vier


----------



## Tabuno (2. Januar 2009)

drei


----------



## Ich Buch (2. Januar 2009)

Vieleicht autor Uwe Boll?


----------



## Tabuno (2. Januar 2009)

zwei


----------



## Tabuno (2. Januar 2009)

1100


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

ähm wat tabu?


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Vieleicht autor Uwe Boll?


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doom_(Film)
nein^^ diesmal net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Januar 2009)

Hach Doom ... das warn gudde alte Zeiten als ich mit meinem Bruder und meinem Vadder noch Doom 1(oder 2 ka grad ^^) durchgezoggt hab ... die gudden Lan zeiten *in erinnerungen schwelg*

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Also ich find den Film ganz unterhaltsam ^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Also ich find den Film ganz unterhaltsam ^^


Nur blöd das er sich nur ein wenig an Doom angelehnt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 1100


[insert banhammer here]


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> [insert banhammer here]


Wann kommt der eigentlich in die WoW Datenbank ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Januar 2009)

Sooooo booys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wann kommt der eigentlich in die WoW Datenbank ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn schweine fliegen können und du aufhörst zu spammen.


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Sooooo booys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin zwar keine Frau oder so, aber ihr vergesst die immer^^
@ Brille:
Das ist kein Spam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist zu wenig hier



eigentlich nicht nut bin ich abgelenkt vom zocken xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur blöd das er sich nur ein wenig an Doom angelehnt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja... ich weiß das er außer dem Namen und dem Leveldesign nicht wirklich was gleich hat aber wenn man das außer acht lässt ein unterhaltsamer Film ^^
Außerdem spielt Karl Urban mit! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (links unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Tja... ich weiß das er außer dem Namen und dem Leveldesign nicht wirklich was gleich hat aber wenn man das außer acht lässt ein unterhaltsamer Film ^^
> Außerdem spielt Karl Urban mit!


Muss man den kennen?


----------



## Ich Buch (2. Januar 2009)

Wenn man Startrek kennt schon

Das wär dann so wenn du Herr der Ringe siehst aber nicht weißt wer Gandalf ist


----------



## Zez (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar keine Frau oder so, aber ihr vergesst die immer^^


Naaaaaaaa

Nur habe ich mich gerade von 2 echt, echt guten RL Freunden verabschieded, die wohnen in Thüringen und waren jetzt mal wieder eine Woche bei mir + meinen Freunden hier, und morgen um 8 fahren sie wieder nach Hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit 3 Jahren kommen die um Silvester rum zu uns, und wir in den Sommerferien zu dennen ...
Und da sie beide im letzten Schuljahr sind, und in den SOmmerferien dann zum Bund/Zivi müssen, und warscheinlich von zuhause wegziehen, ist es ungewiss, wann ich sie wieder sehe :/
Aber das blödste ist, das sie weggehen :/ War soo cool die Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da einer von ihnen immer "Hello Booooys" gesagt hat, wir uns das auch angewöhnt haben, ist das einfach meine Begrüssung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Wenn man Startrek kennt schon


Kennen = gesehen haben?^^
Wenn: nein, ich gucke so eine Serie net an, mag die net.

@ Zez:
Thüringen... ah egal^^
Armes Zez aber.
Irgendwie sind wir wieder damit beim Bund gelandet...^^


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Januar 2009)

Wer fand die Zeiten auch noch besser als die Spiele noch pixelig und auf Disketten/CDs waren ?

Hach ich wär lieber nochn noob :/ Hab ma wieder ausprobiert aber irgendwann ist man ja dann doch nimmer ohne Hammergrafik :/

lg


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Wer fand die Zeiten auch noch besser als die Spiele noch pixelig und auf Disketten/CDs waren ?
> 
> Hach ich wär lieber nochn noob :/ Hab ma wieder ausprobiert aber irgendwann ist man ja dann doch nimmer ohne Hammergrafik :/
> 
> lg


Davon hab ich noch einige, ^^ Aber du hast recht, mit der Grafik geht nimmer


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Außerdem spielte er Eómer in HdR, eben in Doom und vielen anderen Filmen mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und eben jetzt in fünf Monaten kann man ihn als den Jungen Leonard "Bones" ("Pille" in deutsch ^^)McCoy sehen und er ist eine gute Wahl (gewesen) denk ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (2. Januar 2009)

ZeZ du erinnerst mich irgendwie an PEZ http://doit101.com/Collectibles/Images/pez2.jpg


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Außerdem spielte er Eómer in HdR, eben in Doom und vielen anderen Filmen mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aha. Hmm mir nie aufgefallen xD
Hey dieses Jahr kommt Fast and the Furious 4 wieder mit Vin Diesel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Davon hab ich noch einige, ^^ Aber du hast recht, mit der Grafik geht nimmer



Genauso wie Duke Nukem 3D (maaan ich wart immer noch auf Forever :/ ), AvP 1 u. 2 und Motorcross Madness ? ^^

Naja deswegen warten sicher soviele Leute auf sachen wie Duke Nukem Forever und Diabolo 3 ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Genauso wie Duke Nukem 3D (maaan ich wart immer noch auf Forever :/ ), AvP 1 u. 2 und Motorcross Madness ? ^^
> 
> Naja deswegen warten sicher soviele Leute auf sachen wie Duke Nukem Forever und Diabolo 3 ^^
> 
> lg


Duke Nukem Forever? Oha du hast ne geduld^^
Obwohl, das Spiel könnte der totale flop werden, trotzdem würden das noch Millionen kaufen nur um es zu haben xD


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Duke Nukem Forever? Oha du hast ne geduld^^
> Obwohl, das Spiel könnte der totale flop werden, trotzdem würden das noch Millionen kaufen nur um es zu haben xD



Es wird ein sicher Flop weil die Leute jetzt Unmögliches von dem Spiel erwarten :O Ich mein wenn man schon soo lange wartet dann will man kein spiel das nur gut ist :/

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Spieler erwarten grundsätzlich immer viel zu viel, wenn nicht jeden Tag mind. 3 Seiten Infos von den Devs kommen, wie es genau im Game sein wird...


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Es wird ein sicher Flop weil die Leute jetzt Unmögliches von dem Spiel erwarten :O Ich mein wenn man schon soo lange wartet dann will man kein spiel das nur gut ist :/
> 
> lg


Naja mal sehen, ich werds mir so oder so kaufen nur um es zu haben^^ 
Aber 3D realm schraubt ja zurück, das die Fans nicht mehr soooo viel vom Spiel erwarten sollen wie eins geplant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Obwohl der Trailer mir damals auf der E3 2001 sehr gefallen hat...
@ Selor: Genauso ist es...


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Aber lustig sind auch die, die anfangen darüber zu reden das die Entwickler es garantiert verscheißen werden, wenn sie nicht genau so die Geschichte, Mechaniken etc. machen wie sie sagen, wenn noch überhaupt garnichts darüber bekannt ist ^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber naja hoffen wir mal das der Duke dieses jahr mal erscheint oder es mal antesten kann zb auf der Gamescon(vention) oder E3, oder ein neuer Gameplay trailer alleine das wäre schonmal toll.
Aber der Duke wird so oder so einen Award bekommen:
Award für die Längste Entwicklungszeit
und evtl.
Award für die teuerste Spieleproduktion :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

ich bin mal weg für heute... haut rein


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin mal weg für heute... haut rein


Bye Brille, schlaf gut^^


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> jop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nicht unbedingt teuer, das sind sowenig Leute die können sich das Leisten mal 14 (oder wielang wars jetzt?) Jahre kein Spiel rauszubringen.

EA zb. würde daran pleite gehen

Aber ich glaub das ist schon ein wenig absicht von 3D Realm sich soviel zeit zu lassen ... wie hieß das nochmal  ... Virales Marketing ^^

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Immer lustig mit Hardcore Trek Fanatikern zu diskutieren "No this way it's canon and only this way it's good! Not following this rule (i.e. my vision) will make the game will fail as hard as the Titanic did"


----------



## Ich Buch (2. Januar 2009)

Bist du Mitglied bei der Church of Trek selor?


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Nein Oo


----------



## Ich Buch (2. Januar 2009)

hätte ja sein können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Ich kann Realität und Fiktion noch auseinander halten und trotzdem Hardcore Trekkie sein ohne ziemlich abzudrehen wie manch andere ^^


----------



## Minastirit (2. Januar 2009)

ihr spinnt alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst wärs ja auch langweilig

wie auch immer .. bin ma pennen gn8 jungs/mädles/star trek typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Januar 2009)

Ich lach mir gerade echt nen Ast ab xDDDDD


----------



## Ich Buch (2. Januar 2009)

warum denn das

Grüne Brille ist eine Frau???


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Nichts los hmmm


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Nö ^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nö ^^


Sicherlich wegen deiner Pfefferrahmsauce^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Ich bin aber auch wieder weg... mein Kobayashi Maru Download ist fertig!


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Ich hasse EA-.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Because?


----------



## Skatero (2. Januar 2009)

Hiho.
Ist bei euch Buffed plötzlich auch so "komisch".
Irgendwie sieht man immer nur eine Antwort. Und mann muss einfach auswählen -.-
Das nervt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hiho.
> Ist bei euch Buffed plötzlich auch so "komisch".
> Irgendwie sieht man immer nur eine Antwort. Und mann muss einfach auswählen -.-
> Das nervt.


geh oben rechts auf einstellungen und wähl "normal" aus... bzw "standard"


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Because?


Ich habe gestern BF2 neuinstalliert, will mich mit meinen Account einloggen und was ist? Mein Serialkey ist schon in benutzung... jetzt darf ich nach EA den Kaufzettel hinschicken-.-


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Januar 2009)

^^

BF 2 is bei mir eh am ende... macht zwar echt spaß wie sau, aber mein Client spackt bei Servern mit 20+ Spielern ab und ich krieg n disco...
Immer genau bei 20 Spielern.
Wenn 19 drauf sind, gehts ohne probleme...ab 20 verbindungsprobleme ^^


----------



## Skatero (2. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> geh oben rechts auf einstellungen und wähl "normal" aus... bzw "standard"


hmm find ich nicht -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> hmm find ich nicht -.-


biste blind ?
oben rechts bei nem thread unter antworten /neues thema 
einstellungen und dann wechselst du bei anzeigearten auf standard


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> biste blind ?
> oben rechts bei nem thread unter antworten /neues thema
> einstellungen und dann wechselst du bei anzeigearten auf standard


Er ist halt keine Frau wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er ist halt keine Frau wie du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


omg... -.-'


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> omg... -.-'


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tjaa selber schuld^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was kann ich dafür, dass ich so geboren wurde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was kann ich dafür, dass ich so geboren wurde?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geschlechtsumwandlung *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geschlechtsumwandlung *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö sowas mach ich net =P


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö sowas mach ich net =P





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grml BF II gegen Bots ist nicht das gleiche :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Grml BF II gegen Bots ist nicht das gleiche :/


wieso nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso nur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die könnten die KI auch mal ruhig schwerer machen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die könnten die KI auch mal ruhig schwerer machen...


in manchen situationen würd sie trotzdem net handeln wie n "echter" gegner


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> in manchen situationen würd sie trotzdem net handeln wie n "echter" gegner


Nö, aber man könnte zb die F.E.A.R KI nehmen, die ist legenfalls besser als die BF II Ki, und reagieren auch gut


----------



## Skatero (2. Januar 2009)

Brille ist eine Frau? oO


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Brille ist eine Frau? oO


Guck doch in seinen Profil nach o.O


----------



## Ich Buch (2. Januar 2009)

Brille ist eine Frau!!!

ich habs als erstes gewußt


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Brille ist eine Frau? oO


und weiter? o_O


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Tjjaaa Brille in 5 min haste angebote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjjaaa Brille in 5 min haste angebote
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hrhr jaja, nur weils jetzt jmd aufgefallen ist^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hrhr jaja, nur weils jetzt jmd aufgefallen ist^^


Brille, jetzt wollmern aber Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille, jetzt wollmern aber Bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gibts nach wie vor nicht =P


----------



## Melih (2. Januar 2009)

Nabend


ps: Grüne brille ist eine frau? wtf o0


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Dann glaube ich weiterhin das du ein alter mann in unterhemd und Unterhose bist der sich eine Packung Chips reinzieht neben dem Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gibts nach wie vor nicht =P


Wieso denn nicht?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht?


such doch selbst meine posts wieso net


----------



## Melih (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht?



sie schämt sich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> ps: Grüne brille ist eine frau? wtf o0


das muss jetzt net lang und breit getreten werden <.<


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> sie schämt sich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja, vllt. zu häßlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, vllt. zu häßlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (2. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das muss jetzt net lang und breit getreten werden <.<



wiso? 


ich dachte du wärst ein Männlicher jugendlicher zwischen 16 und 18 jahren :/^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> wiso?
> 
> 
> ich dachte du wärst ein Männlicher jugendlicher zwischen 16 und 18 jahren :/^^


tjoa falsch gedacht =P
wie kommst auf ZWISCHEN 16-18? <.<


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> wiso?
> 
> 
> ich dachte du wärst ein Männlicher jugendlicher zwischen 16 und 18 jahren :/^^


Er ist weiblich, Jugendlich, 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (2. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tjoa falsch gedacht =P
> wie kommst auf ZWISCHEN 16-18? <.<



hmmm ka


vielleicht wegen dein ava oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er ist weiblich, Jugendlich, 16
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn ich 16 bin, impliziert das wohl, dass ich jugendlich bin


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn ich 16 bin, impliziert das wohl, dass ich jugendlich bin


Hmm ja aber das jugendlich war extra nur für Melih gedacht.


----------



## Melih (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm ja aber das jugendlich war extra nur für Melih gedacht.



Denkst du etwa ich bin dumm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## White-Frost (2. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Denkst du etwa ich bin dumm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich für meinen Teil schon


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Denkst du etwa ich bin dumm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, wo denkst du denn hin....
Vllt. denk das _Frau_ Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, wo denkst du denn hin....
> Vllt. denk das _Frau_ Brille
> 
> 
> ...


jaja angsam wissen mas razyl.. -.-


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jaja angsam wissen mas razyl.. -.-





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sorry Brille aber musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, wo denkst du denn hin....
> Vllt. denk das _Frau_ Brille
> 
> 
> ...




THemaWechsel!!


@WHite frost

meint natürlich der ,der als Titel

Dumm im Kopf und Stolz drauf!

hat :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> @WHite frost
> 
> meint natürlich der ,der als Titel
> 
> ...


pwned xD


----------



## White-Frost (2. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> @WHite frost
> 
> meint natürlich der ,der als Titel
> 
> ...


Komm in den Club der Dummen stolzen!!!!


----------



## Melih (2. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Komm in den Club der Dummen stolzen!!!!



aber nur wenn ihr kekse habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Komm in den Club der Dummen stolzen!!!!


AHja...
wieso sollte er?

@ Melih: Come to the Darkside -  we have Cookies
Alles weitere in unserer Broschüre


----------



## White-Frost (2. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> aber nur wenn ihr kekse habt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein Club ohne Cookies!!!^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Dumm und Stolz sein... geht das überhaupt? Ich mein... reichen eure Mentalen Kapazitäten dafür überhaupt aus?


----------



## Melih (2. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Kein Club ohne Cookies!!!^^



trotzem werde ich nicht mitglied in solch einen "hirntoten" Club :/

@Selor moon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo? Ich bin kein Mond?


----------



## Melih (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hallo? Ich bin kein Mond?



ich weiß

aber es gibt ein ANime das "Selor moon" heißt (irgendsoein mädchen  anime) deswegen :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ich weiß
> 
> aber es gibt ein ANime das "Selor moon" heißt (irgendsoein mädchen  anime) deswegen :/


"sailor moon" nicht selor moon


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ich weiß
> 
> aber es gibt ein ANime das "Selor moon" heißt (irgendsoein mädchen  anime) deswegen :/


Jaja du kennst den in und auswendig gelle Melih  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (2. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> "sailor moon" nicht selor moon



ich wusste es das du das weißt


ps:


mir doch egal ob es Sailor oder selor heißt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Kommen keine halbnackten Lesben drin vor oder? Der grund warum du das nicht kennst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kommen keine halbnackten Lesben drin vor oder? Der grund warum du das nicht kennst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich kenn das nur flüchtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ps: das kam als ich noch ein kind war früher im fernsehen.....hab aber eig net angeschaut


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ich kenn das nur flüchtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ahja...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Sagte ich doch Melih... keine halbnackten Lesben drinne, nix für klein Melih  ^^


----------



## Melih (2. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ahja...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Früher hab ich auch eig Goldenboy ,Captain Future und Saber Rider angeschaut



@Selor moon

früher wusste ich nichtmal ob es überhaupt lesben animes gibt also


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Und das soll ich dir glauben? So versaut kann man nicht werden so muss man geboren sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und das soll ich dir glauben? So versaut kann man nicht werden so muss man geboren sein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also warst du früher auch so ein nerd oder wie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auserdem

hatte ich nichtmal möglichkeiten sowas anzuschauen.....hatte früher kein internet ......auch kein pc sondern nur ne Snes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Januar 2009)

Was is  grad das Thema (auser das Melih gerne Lesben-Mangas liest/guckt^^)? xD


----------



## Melih (2. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Was is  grad das Thema (auser das Melih gerne Lesben-Mangas liest/guckt^^)? xD



Das selor ein nerd ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Ein Nerd wird man, man wird erhoben und quasi geadelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ein Nerd wird man, man wird erhoben und quasi geadelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt doch gr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nerds werden geboren


ps: ich hab klein Selor gefunden





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Als ich klein war hatte ich keine Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Nerd ist eine Seiensebene höheren Ausmaßes... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Als ich klein war hatte ich keine Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber villeicht fettige schwarze haare?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Januar 2009)

Naja, also das übliche^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> aber villeicht fettige schwarze haare?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich war ein hellblondes Bübchen, stets artig und willig zu lernen und zu verstehen...


----------



## Melih (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein auch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ein blonder nerd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Hachja... damals... da war alles noch so einfach


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hachja... damals... da war alles noch so einfach


Heute ist alles einfacher *hust*


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

In WoW vielleicht du Windelpupser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> In WoW vielleicht du Windelpupser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Net nur WoW...
Insgesamt gesehen


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Wenn du meinst... 
als Kind musste man sich um garnichts kümmern und jetzt... pf...


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Januar 2009)

Man ist hier heute ruhig^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Ich hänge in den STO Foren ^^


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Man ist hier heute ruhig^^


Is es das nicht jede nacht?


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Januar 2009)

naja, is ja gleich zwölf uhr...


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

Tja selor dein Pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum wirste auch älter^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Wart nur ab Windelpupser... warte nur ab... dich wird es auch treffen!


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wart nur ab Windelpupser... warte nur ab... dich wird es auch treffen!


Mag sein, aber dich hats vorher getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (3. Januar 2009)

noch 2 banns und ich bin weg... lohl


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> noch 2 banns und ich bin weg... lohl


Banns?


----------



## Tabuno (3. Januar 2009)

ja verwarnungen ka... blubb


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja verwarnungen ka... blubb


Lol, was machste auch fürn mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hust*


----------



## Tabuno (3. Januar 2009)

oder wie kleinlich kann man sein?


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2009)

Es wird wohl eher an dir liegen...


----------



## Tabuno (3. Januar 2009)

ob ich jetzt mal 4 sinnlose posts hintereinander mache is sowas von wayne das interessiert keinen oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2009)

Die Mods schon... und irgendwen anders auch falls es ein Report war...


----------



## Tabuno (3. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Die Mods schon... und irgendwen anders auch falls es ein Report war...


Mir wurde nach einer Minute Schreibsperre gegeben, so schnell kann kein Mod auf nen Report reagieren...^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

4 sinnlose posts nacheinander? Dann müsste man den ganzen Nachtschwärmer sperren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Mir wurde nach einer Minute Schreibsperre gegeben, so schnell kann kein Mod auf nen Report reagieren...^^



Nur weil du das nicht kannst, heißt das nicht das andere es nicht können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Razyl... wir sind ein Spam Thread... extra dafür da aber überall anders wird es eben direkt und ohne zu pusten geahndet, was ich auch in Ordnung finde, wenn, wie selbst gesagt, es nur sinnlose Posts und sogar 4 davon hintereinander sind


----------



## Tabuno (3. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nur weil du das nicht kannst, heißt das nicht das andere es nicht können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok dann sag ich mal get a life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (3. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nur weil du das nicht kannst, heißt das nicht das andere es nicht können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


man hätte mich ja mal drauf hinweisen können oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber immer gleich schreibsperre und so is kindisch...
in dem thread hatte hier nämlich einer mal 57 posts hintereinander^^ und der wurde net verwarnt oder so komisch


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> man hätte mich ja mal drauf hinweisen können oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja wie Selor sagte: Nachtschwärmer = Spamthread aber 57(!) posts nacheinander? o.O


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2009)

Weist du ob das verwarnt wurde oder nicht? Kannst du in das Postfach desjenigen sehen und schauen ob die Mods eine Nachricht geschrieben haben?


----------



## Tabuno (3. Januar 2009)

naja das ist schon länger her und ich scroll mich nicht durch die tausend seiten um es zu finden aber er konnte danach ganz normal weiter schreiben^^ weil guckt ja auch eig kein mod hier rein ...


----------



## Crackmack (3. Januar 2009)

N`abend *gähn*


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja das ist schon länger her und ich scroll mich nicht durch die tausend seiten um es zu finden aber er konnte danach ganz normal weiter schreiben^^ weil guckt ja auch eig kein mod hier rein ...


öhm doch.. gucken genug mods rein/vorbei.. sie müssen sich aber natürlich net zu wort melden...


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`abend *gähn*


hah kommst du suchti auch ma wieder^^


----------



## Crackmack (3. Januar 2009)

Du schuldest mir nochn pic >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Du schuldest mir nochn pic >.<


ähm... not?


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

sooo ich hör nun meiner matratze zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Baba euch


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

irg glaub ich das der "ich suche jemanden" ein Troll thread ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Januar 2009)

bööh ich muss noch Musikhören ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Januar 2009)

brrrrrreeeeee


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> irg glaub ich das der "ich suche jemanden" ein Troll thread ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jetzt isser zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hey Melih, ich sehe grad es gibten DS Spiel von deiner ANimeserie o.O Bleach (warst doch du oder?)


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt isser zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ne Bleach schau ich nicht an



aber ich weiß das es ein ps2 spiel zu Ouran high school host club gibt sowas paar death note spiele auf ds und ein paar Slayers spiele auf Dreamcast


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ne Bleach schau ich nicht an
> 
> 
> 
> aber ich weiß das es ein ps2 spiel zu Ouran high school host club gibt sowas paar death note spiele auf ds und ein paar Slayers spiele auf Dreamcast


Ah ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wusste gar net das es soviele Spiele fürn DS gibt >>


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ah ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



BOAH ne der "Dein-bruder" schickt mir pm und trollt weiter -.-


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ne Bleach schau ich nicht an



!omg! oO


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> !omg! oO



wiso omg?


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> BOAH ne der "Dein-bruder" schickt mir pm und trollt weiter -.-


Wieso ausgerechnet dir o.O


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso ausgerechnet dir o.O



ich hab keine ahnung -.-

ps: 

er schrieb

Wie flüstert man sein Pala an

Antwort

Ka ich spiel kein Wow


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso ausgerechnet dir o.O


er sieht in melih seinen bruder^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> er sieht in melih seinen bruder^^


Dann würde ich aber eher net mehr nach ihn suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Melih: lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> er sieht in melih seinen bruder^^



soviel ich weiß hab ich nur 2 Brüder und mit denen hab ich Kontakt also kan nes gar nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann würde ich aber eher net mehr nach ihn suchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm damned^^ hast recht ;<


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> soviel ich weiß hab ich nur 2 Brüder und mit denen hab ich Kontakt also kan nes gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaaa soviel *DU* weißt....^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Brille:
Hah ich mal wieder :>


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm damned^^ hast recht ;<



Hey hey nicht hinter meinen Rücken lästern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Hey hey nicht hinter meinen Rücken lästern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann halt vor deinen Bauch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Hey hey nicht hinter meinen Rücken lästern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


machen wir net
wir lästern vor deinen augen


----------



## Shrukan (3. Januar 2009)

nabend auch


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> nabend auch


Abend, dich hab ich hier auch noch nie in diesen Thread gesehen o.o


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

morgen


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Trotzdem könnte es Theoretisch nicht mein Bruder sein

1.Bin ich Türke und er Deutscher (sein name ist Thorsten...steht auf mybuffed)

2.hab ich nur 2 Brüder


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> morgen


morgen
grml ich wollte doch ins bett :/
W00T? Melih, du bist Türke? o.O hätt ich net gedacht o.O


----------



## Shrukan (3. Januar 2009)

hmpf war schon mal hier ist aber lange her, so Sommer 2008


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> W00T? Melih, du bist Türke? o.O hätt ich net gedacht o.O



Wiso nicht?

Auf mein Mybuffed Profil ist doch ein Bild vor mir

auserdem

Ist Melih ein Türkischer name  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Wiso nicht?
> 
> Auf mein Mybuffed Profil ist doch ein Bild vor mir
> 
> ...


1. Woher soll ich das wissen
2. Hab ich dein Profil noch nie angeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Hmm auch wieder wahr.


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Woher soll ich das wissen
> 2. Hab ich dein Profil noch nie angeschaut
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm


welcher Nationalität gehörst du an?


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> hmmm
> 
> 
> welcher Nationalität gehörst du an?


3x darfst raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> wiso omg?



weil der gut ist..aber ist ja geschmackssache falls du es angeschaut hast und es dir nicht gefallen hat
aber wenn du es noch nicht angeschaut hast, dann reskier wenigstens mal ein blick, auch wenns kein yaoi, yuri setting hat


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 3x darfst raten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deutschland vielleicht?


@Ren-Alekz

ich hab schon die erste Episode angeschaut....aber hab zurzeit wichtigeres zu tun

auserdem

Schau ich nicht nur yaoi (so einen hab ich noch nie ANGESCHAUT!) und Yuri (glaub nur 6 yuri animes angeschaut) animes an ...


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Deutschland vielleicht?


OHHH 100 Euro für den netten herrn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Wieso BRILLE? WIESO!!! wir haben ich doch imemr als ER angeredet du hättest sofort vernienen müssen und sagen
ich bin weiblich jetzt sind alle geschockt!!!


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Wieso BRILLE? WIESO!!! wir haben ich doch imemr als ER angeredet du hättest sofort vernienen müssen und sagen
> ich bin weiblich jetzt sind alle geschockt!!!


Ich finds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> OHHH 100 Euro für den netten herrn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok die will ich übermorgen im Briefkasten haben

@Ich buch

hör doch jetzt mit dem kack thema auf


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ok die will ich übermorgen im Briefkasten haben
> @Ich buch
> hör doch jetzt mit dem kack thema auf


Öhem mein Hitman überbringt es ihnen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SO UND NUN OFF, ihr haltet mich alle auf^^


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Wieso BRILLE? WIESO!!! wir haben ich doch imemr als ER angeredet du hättest sofort vernienen müssen und sagen
> ich bin weiblich jetzt sind alle geschockt!!!


Eine Runde Mitleid?^^


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Das ist  nicht kacke herr ysiapar


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem mein Hitman überbringt es ihnen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haha wie lustig....NOT

@Hunterlein

Uhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!

@ich buch


es heißt Isyapar!!


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Ich sagte vor 3 tagen schon der Name hat kein recht dazu ihn sich zu merken der ist zu schwer!


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Ich sagte vor 3 tagen schon der Name hat kein recht dazu ihn sich zu merken der ist zu schwer!



nicht wirklich

man schreibt 

Isyapar
und spricht

Ischyapar (aber nur im Türkischen im Deutschen spricht man es Isyapar...also wie man es spricht)


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=700

Nicht uncool wieder in mode^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Januar 2009)

z0r links posten ist atm uncool!


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=700



http://z0r.de/?id=1232 !


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> z0r links posten ist atm uncool!


Y?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Y?



yep! hab ich eben so beschlossen!


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> yep! hab ich eben so beschlossen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> yep! hab ich eben so beschlossen!


Dann bist du yetzt "Uncool"!
Das hab ich jetzt so beschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Januar 2009)

Its a Jungle out there *summ*


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Its a Jungle out there *summ*



http://z0r.de/?id=1212


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Dann bist du yetzt "Uncool"!
> Das hab ich jetzt so beschlossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok... http://z0r.de/?id=1409


----------



## Zez (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1212


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBwmGVjfbH8...feature=related


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBwmGVjfbH8...feature=related



LLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGWEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLIGGGGGGGGGGG!"


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> LLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGWEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLIGGGGGGGGGGG!"


/sign


----------



## Zez (3. Januar 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1207
1337 > all !


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1207
> 1337 > all !



http://z0r.de/?id=1337


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1207
> 1337 > all !



http://z0r.de/?id=1237

ne das


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1237
> 
> ne das



wtf o0


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1171

TOTE CHOPIS


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1171
> 
> TOTE CHOPIS



http://z0r.de/?id=1184

5 euro wenn du erratest von welchen anime das ist und wie die die beiden "Charaktere" heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Mai Hime shizuru und Natsuki


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Mai Hime shizuru und Natsuki




verdammt -.-^^

hast du das angeschaut oder woher weißde das?


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

5 euro her!!!

ist einer meiner leibelingsanimes


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> 5 euro her!!!
> 
> ist einer meiner leibelingsanimes



die bekommste nicht!

ps:

das war mein erstes anime mit shoujo ai  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

es hat immer noch niemand das neue Stargate Worlds Forum eingeweiht Oo


----------



## Zez (3. Januar 2009)

nüx


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

ach man sieht eh net so viel davon^^

ps: DU GEMEINER BETRÜGER


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> ach man sieht eh net so viel davon^^
> 
> ps: DU GEMEINER BETRÜGER



jo leider eig ....fand das eig ein ganz nettes pärrchen


ps: ja und

ps: mein zweites Shoujo ai anime war Strawberry panic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> es hat immer noch niemand das neue Stargate Worlds Forum eingeweiht Oo



Sicher´?


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Sicher´?



jup, dass es zum Zeitpunkt meines Posts so war...da bin ich mir sehr sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> jup, dass es zum Zeitpunkt meines Posts so war...da bin ich mir sehr sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



los bete auch für das Forum!!!


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> jup, dass es zum Zeitpunkt meines Posts so war...da bin ich mir sehr sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



#aber jetzt neme


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

nicht mehr los hier oder wie?


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

ich bin noch da^^


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ich bin noch da^^



lust auf ein Rate spiel?^^


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

wir habens schon geschafft, dass der erste Stargate Worlds Forum Thread geschlossen wurde


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Na komm, gib das Ratespiel frei.


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Wir sind halt imbaw


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Aber da macht Maladin sone komische Borgverarsche...das hat das STARGATE-Forum nicht verdient =/


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

xD


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Ratespiel? Warum nit...
*Ohren aufhalt*


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von Welchen ANime ist das?

Wie heißt der,den man auf dme BIld sieht?

wie heißt sein Spitzname?


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Und *g* @ Stargate Forum ^^ Das habta ja toll gemacht ....erster thread gleich geschlossen ...tststs


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Also des is ouran high school host club   und der Typ heißt Mitsukuni.

/edit ..ach plöt hätte ersten editieren sollen :<   Ajo der hatn Spitznamen oO?


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Also des is ouran high school host club   und der Typ heißt Mitsukuni.
> 
> /edit ..ach plöt hätte ersten editieren sollen :<



und wie heißt sein spitzname?^^


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähh...
Gute Frage! Nächste Frage!^^
Kenn mich mit Animes nicht so aus. Alles, was ich im Fernseh guck sind die Simpsons und Monk (und manchmal Dr. House xD)


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Also des is ouran high school host club   und der Typ heißt Mitsukuni.



Typ? ich dachte die Person auf dem Bild wäre weiblich -.-


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Nene das is schon nen Kerl ..und ne sry weis ned wie sein Spitzname is x.x


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Typ? ich dachte die Person auf dem Bild wäre weiblich -.-




ne das isn typ



@Syane

http://z0r.de/?id=1025


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

xD


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> xD



:/^^


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> :/^^



|
|
.


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Ach ja ich habs nur halb in errinnerung der hieß was mit bienen oder Blumen ...Honig oderson müll oder Lutscher

EDIIIIIT: habs der hieß Honey  jenau!

Nomma Edit: Nächstes Rätsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ihr seid wohl alle unfähig 

einfach bei googel "Mitsukuni" eingeben und sofort

hat man 

http://www.absoluteanime.com/ouran_high_sc...b/mitsukuni.htm

Carackterprofil von Honey


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Januar 2009)

honey

edit..zu früh aufgehlärt melih -.-


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Hrhr ne goole is doof und btw bin schneller von alleine druf jekommen ^^^*gugst du vor deinem Post*


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ok nächste frage...


mom



dauert bis ich eine habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ihr seid wohl alle unfähig
> 
> einfach bei googel "Mitsukuni" eingeben und sofort
> 
> ...



muss man sowas wirklich wissen?


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

ANDERES THEMA!
Öh... ¥&#9532;&#9829;&#8595;·&#9792;&#9562;&#9788;þÜ©Æ&#9794;&#9488;&#9552;&#8596;


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Ne eigentlich nicht ... das ist eher "zufalls wissen"


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> muss man sowas wirklich wissen?



nein aber wenn man Googel benutzt hat man das sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

SO!!


wie heißt das Manga zu diesem Auschnitt eines Mangas?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> nein aber wenn man Googel benutzt hat man das sofort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



un wie stellst du dir das vor..was soll einer, der den typen net kennt denn ins google eintippen? "blonde kleine anime figur" ? oO


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

strawberyy panic


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Strawberry 1111111111self !




Edit: noin war zu langsam :<



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> un wie stellst du dir das vor..was soll einer, der den typen net kennt denn ins google eintippen? "blonde kleine anime figur" ? oO



Na ging ja ab dem Zeitpunkt wo sein name gefallen ist wohl nur noch um den Spitznamen.


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

haha falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weiß

da steht bei dem Bild "strawberry" aber es ist nicht ganz richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



strawberry panic ist es auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> haha falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




warum heißt der link zu dem bild dann "http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/4775/strawberry2os8.gif"


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

STRAWBERRY EGGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> warum heißt der link zu dem bild dann "http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/4775/strawberry2os8.gif"



Strawberry stimmt aber es heißt nicht nur "Strawberry"



@ich buch


nein


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Is es eines von den Strawberry shortcakes ??


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

strawberry 100%´´??


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Is es eines von den Strawberry shortcakes ??



nein


@ich buch


es heißt 100% strawberry ...ist aber trotzem falsch


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Nagatachou Strawberry !!!!!!


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Strawberry : Miami!


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

ist es dann ...shake sweet?


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> ist es dann ...shake sweet?



Genau!!11111



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strawberry_Shake_Sweet !!!



....

die nächste frage kommt bald


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Macht spaß, und rettet übers langweilige Tv programm !


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so..die übliche Aufgabe

Regeln : gibt es keine 


Tipp: es fängt mit K an

Schwirigkeitsgrad : 8/10


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

OKay ...das is Kannazuki no Miko  oderso ...

Edit ...der name is kacke glaub hab ihn falsch geschrieben

Edit2: Ne habsch ned Muhaha ich gewinne :>

Achja <3 Anime/Manga


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

mist ich wollte


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> OKay ...das is Kannazuki no Miko  oderso ...



Richtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nächstes

http://z0r.de/?id=127

Aufgabe: übliche

Regeln: keine

Tipp: keine

Schwirigkeitsgrad: 1/10


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Ach Kacke ..wie hieß das ..die Spielen immer Squash ..und verwandeln sich ..die eine heißt Rey oderso ...*nachdenk*


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Futari wa Pretty Cure  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Des kenne ich net


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ach Kacke ..wie hieß das ..die Spielen immer Squash ..und verwandeln sich ..die eine heißt Rey oderso ...*nachdenk*




es ist nicht umsonst schwirigkeitsgrad 1/10


@huntermoon richtig


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

jo Pretty cure ..ärgerlich es lag mir auf der Zunge


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

i <3 this


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

sieht ein wenig nach DoReMi aus *duck und weg*


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

LOL wusste garnid das z0r.de nen Register hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

so

http://www.smouch.net/lol/

Aufgabe: übliche

Regeln: keine

Tipp: keine

Schwirigkeitsgrad: X/10


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

WTF KIMI GA NOZOMU EIEN ICH BIN GESCHOCKT!!!!


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Der is fies ! Aber Rick ROLLED ! Und Boa wie ich die Mukke hasse!


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Rick astley-never give you up  ICH HABE RECHT


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

HAHA you Gono Rick rolled!!!


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Der is fies ! Aber Rick ROLLED ! Und Boa wie ich die Mukke hasse!



ganz ehrlich? ich find sie eigentlich ganz geil...aber ich habe auch alle Ace of Base Alben Oo


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> http://www.smouch.net/lol/



lol!


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

In Kombination mit dem Immer hin und her fliegenden Fenster is das kacke x.x über die Musik naja kann man nochmal reden.

...nicht


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

Lol Troll komm nochmal ins Technik Forum es funktoniert nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

aber ich höre auch sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (3. Januar 2009)

N'ABÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

ich finds immerwieder lollig^^


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> aber ich höre auch sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Okay .. hab mal durch gescrollt durchs lied ..naja wers mag x)


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Go


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

So nächste Frage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aufgabe: name Der beiden gesucht!

Regeln: keine

Tipp: tjo keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwirigkeitsgrad: 5/10


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Kann das Bild nich sehen :<


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

noch zwei seiten und dann ist die Zweieinhalb-Tausender Marke gebrochen!


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

X!


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

/push!
Go, fred, go!


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

verdammt... halt ein neues bild





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Shizuru Fujino!!! Und natsuki Kuga!!!!!


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Okay .. hab mal durch gescrollt durchs lied ..naja wers mag x)



hätte noch 



anzubieten *g*


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Shizuru Und natsuki!!!!!



Richtöööschhh!!!


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

zwischenpost


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> hätte noch
> 
> 
> 
> anzubieten *g*


"stayng alive"
hahahaha Stayng alive


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> "stayng alive"
> hahahaha Stayng alive



jau, damals hatte man wehnigstens noch Gescmack in Sachen Outfit und Frisur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Jesus-Musical...einfach ein Klassiker


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> zwischenpost



Hör auf zu spammen ...

Und den Anime kennsch garnid.


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

so mmelde mich ab nachti


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Nächste frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Aufgabe : auf deutsch übersetzen ...nein spass ihr könnt ja kein Japanisch (ich aber....)

richtige Aufgabe:

-Name der Serie
-welche Staffel
-name der Rothaarigen
-Zauber welches die wirkt


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Hör auf zu spammen ...
> 
> Und den Anime kennsch garnid.



BILDUNGSLÜCKE 111111EINS EINS ELF!!!!!!!


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Die nächste frage hab ich gestellt....die ist oben...erster post von der neuen seite


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Hör auf zu spammen ...



Würden Alle aufhörn zu spamm könte man diesen Thread hier zumachen^^


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Najo des is Slayers Revolution. Das nette Mädchen mit der "Kleinen Oberweite xD" ist Lina... und das ding was sie auf das Hässchen abfeuert heißt "Dragon Slayer"


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Nächste frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Name der Serie is Slayers Revolution, Name der Rotharigen (warscheinlich) "Lina"


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Najo des is Slayers Revolution. Das nette Mädchen mit der "Kleinen Oberweite xD" ist Lina... und das ding was sie auf das Hässchen abfeuert heißt "Dragon Slayer"


Grr, Böser Zwischenposter^^


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

beide richtig


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Ne nur ich ! Er wusste den namen der Attacke nich!



Melih schrieb:


> Nächste frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ne nur ich ! Er wusste den namen der Attacke nich!


Du hattest die Stafffel aber (auch) nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

HM wieso revolution


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Ihr wollt die Quelle allen Spams? Hier!


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aufgabe:

-Name der Frau
-Name ihrer Dieners
-Von welchen Anime
-Der "Titel" von ihr


Tipp: keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwirigkeitsgrad : 10/10


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

-Zelas Metallium
-Xellos
-k.A. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-The Beast Master, Greater Beast


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte gerne Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Bohnen, Speck, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam und Spam! Aber anstelle von Bohnen nochmehr Spam^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Nächste frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hontooo?? anata no namae wa nan to iimasu ka?  o-ai dekite ureshii desu


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Fehlt nur noch von welchen Anime das ist


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Das ist einfach.

das ist Zelas Metallium... der Diener ist Xellos ..soneart HeilerPrietser und General

Ihr Titel ist dann "Dunkler Lord" oder Dark Lord ...

Anime Beastmaster Zelas Metallium

Edit: Nagut Titel "Beastmaster " ABER ich dachte da sie eine der fünf dunklen Lords ist war das gemeint.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch von welchen Anime das ist



aita heyaga arimasuka?


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hontooo?? anata no namae wa nan to iimasu ka?  o-ai dekite ureshii desu


hö?


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> aita heyaga arimasuka?



nein ich werde jetzt nicht mit dir japanisch reden -.-


@Syane 

Totall falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auser die namen sind richtig


ps:



lolololololoolo erster bei 2500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Hmhmhm


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

2500
HALLELULIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

ich klär auf


Name von der Frau: Zelas Metallium

Name des Dieners: Xellos

name des Animes: Slayers

Titel: The beast King (the beastmaster geht auch)


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)




----------



## Syane (3. Januar 2009)

Nagut ich geh erstmal schlafen n8 ihr *winke*


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)




----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Die videos die ihr postet sind noch schwuler als Loveless  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Die videos die ihr postet sind noch schwuler als Loveless
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hast du was gegen meinen Musikgeschmack?


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> hast du was gegen meinen Musikgeschmack?



wenn du so fragst....

Ja


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> wenn du so fragst....
> 
> Ja



wie untollerant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> wenn du so fragst....
> 
> Ja



gut, weil ich mag auch keine Animes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo erstmal,....

Ich weiß ja noch nicht ob sie schon wussten, aber....

ich bin jetzt auch hier


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> gut, weil ich mag auch keine Animes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://z0r.de/?id=1025


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Die videos die ihr postet sind noch schwuler als Loveless
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das is Klasische Musik...
SOWAS | Hör ich sonst
           \|/


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1025



das ist mir sowas von egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

alle schön friedlich bleiben, keine gewalt an aderen forennutzern!^^


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

jo, dann gleichmal ein friedlichen Song einwerfen



Einer meiner Ace of base Favorits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> jo, dann gleichmal ein friedlichen Song einwerfen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg wie gay o0^^


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> omg wie gay o0^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Januar 2009)

Die Mucke find ich auch komisch, aber Animes mag ich auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

ok ihr Karaoke Dance Queens ich geh mal off


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Januar 2009)

Gute Nacht, aber eins noch:
Ich behaupte dein Titel ist eine Lüge! Eiskalt.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

also ich kontere trolls "Musik" mit


@Deatstyler: schon besser^^
@Melih: gutenacht


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Januar 2009)

Hatten Sabaton nicht mal son Panzer-Lied? Das kannt ich! xD
Das da oben war Ligeia falls dich interessiert. <3 Hardcore.

Ich mag das Video+Song.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hatten Sabaton nicht mal son Panzer-Lied? Das kannt ich! xD


Sabaton Hatt einige "Panzer" lieder, und SEEEHHHR viele, wo Panzer drinnen vorkommen
1 |2| 3


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Januar 2009)

#3 wars.
Aber naja ich hau mich auch mal ins Bett, morgen pünktlich raus, ciao.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

n8,
Bin ich den hier der letzte Wache?


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

@Alle Dadrausen, die mich jetzt lesen: GUTE N*A*C*H*T*!*


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

Bin noch da^^, aber im wow-europe Forum


----------



## *Céli* (3. Januar 2009)

Wollte nur mal Gute Nacht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

*Céli* schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal Gute Nacht sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nacht, schlaf gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Träum was süßes von meiner niedlichen Katze :>


----------



## Zez (3. Januar 2009)

Noch jemand wach? =)


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Abend leute


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

Nabend^^
Gestern hab i mir Smackdown vs Raw 2008 für die Wii gekauft und direkt gezoggt^^ und wow is dat game geil^^


----------



## chopi (3. Januar 2009)

Ich mach heute wohl wieder ein wenig mit,also hallo ihr Hunde.


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

tach du Dirk Bach Imitation^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich mach heute wohl wieder ein wenig mit,also hallo ihr Hunde.


Hunde? pff-.-


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Hi@All


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

nabend hunter^^


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Januar 2009)

Nabend Leute !


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Januar 2009)

Ich lenk das Topic mal in ein Richtung.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1345566

Was haltet ihr davon ?

lg


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

wie hier gibt es en topic??^^


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

ganz einfach du bis krank^^...ne spaß würde einem traum net soviel beachtung schenken^^
es is immerhin ein traum^^


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Januar 2009)

Hast schon recht aber irgendwie hab noch niemand so ein richtiges Sikussionsthema in den Raum geworfen deswegen wollt ich mal was anfangen ^^

@ Dracuns 2ten post: Aber hey ich hab die Prüfung vorausgesehen Oo das find ich krass. und das mit dem gefühlten Traum war auch hart.

lg


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

passt schon^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2009)

Nabend

Und du glaubst nur du hast die Prüfung vorhergesehen weil dir dein Hirn aufgrund deiner Erwartungshaltung schön was vorgaukelt...


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

soll i dich jetzt nostradamus nennen??

UN HEY 2000er Post^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> soll i dich jetzt nostradamus nennen??
> 
> UN HEY 2000er Post^^


GZ dracun


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Januar 2009)

@ Selor: hmmm kannst schon recht haben weil der mit dem mündlichen war nie besonders gut und das andere wird wohl reiner  zufall gewesen sein :/

@ Dracun: Gz und ne Mefisthor reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2009)

Reiner Zufall oder eben eine Lüge deines eigenen Gehirns *gg*


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Moin


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Reiner Zufall oder eben eine Lüge deines eigenen Gehirns *gg*


Oder beides


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

tach


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Reiner Zufall oder eben eine Lüge deines eigenen Gehirns *gg*



Naja muss schon zugeben so eine genaues Déja vu hat ich noch nie ^^

Muss Posts sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Januar 2009)

Nabend Buch und Brille ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tach


Sensation, brille grüßt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Ah mefishtor auch ein össi


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2009)

Öhm... warum sollte man hier über einen Thread reden... die leute die es interessiert werden sich schon in dem Thread melden oO


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

Tach Brille^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sensation, brille grüßt mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


soll vorkommen


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

yeah unser persönlicher threadguard^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Top Ich buch 4fach post!^^


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Ja hat gelaggt^^


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

besser gehts net^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> besser gehts net^^


Deine ava xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine ava xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mein ava gefällt dir??


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend und wehe du fängst mit deinen Anime quiz an^^


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend und wehe du fängst mit deinen Anime quiz an^^




wiso?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> mein ava gefällt dir??


joa is doch spitze *hust* ^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> wiso?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dafür gibts das
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=44143


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2009)

Weil ich dir sonst einen Phaser in die Nase stecke und abdrücke, Melih?


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür gibts das
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=44143




jaja schon kapiert


*hust*spaßbremse*hust*


@Selor moon

na das will ich sehen


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Mist ich kann nicht gescheit Schandmaul höhren weil mein Hedset Kapuut ist und ich es 3 mal um den hal wickeln muss damits funtioniert kabelprblem oder so werds morgen umtauschen habe ja Garantie.

Ist ein Logitech.

Ok es fällt mir am tag 5-10 mal runter aber sollte normal schon aushalten^^


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Januar 2009)

Jetzt kommt wieder die Anime vs. Star Trek Diskussion .. oder auch ned ^^

lg


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Weil ich dir sonst einen Phaser in die Nase stecke und abdrücke, Melih?


auf welche stufe selor???^^ und wichtiger welche klasse??


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> jaja schon kapiert
> 
> 
> *hust*spaßbremse*hust*
> ...


1. gut 
2. nein, ich fördere den spaß damit
3. ich auch^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Mist ich kann nicht gescheit Schandmaul höhren weil mein Hedset Kapuut ist und ich es 3 mal um den hal wickeln muss damits funtioniert kabelprblem oder so werds morgen umtauschen habe ja Garantie.


3 mal um den hals wickeln?^^
wenn das fest genug ist, und auch am pc fest genug und du kippst vom stuhl nach hinten und hängst dann erdrosselt vorm pc... hfgl =P


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

ihr bekommt ein keks wenn ihr erratet wie viel leben mein level 36er dudu in bärengestalt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 3 mal um den hals wickeln?^^
> wenn das fest genug ist, und auch am pc fest genug und du kippst vom stuhl nach hinten und hängst dann erdrosselt vorm pc... hfgl =P


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 scheiße brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Ok es fällt mir am tag 5-10 mal runter aber sollte normal schon aushalten^^



Ehmm ja und am besten müsste es auch noch einen Sturz ausm Hochhaus und einen Nuklaranschlag überleben ... :O

Headsets halten einfach nix aus, auch wegen dem Grund damit man sich immer wieder ien neues kaufen muss wenn man es nicht grad in der Garantiephase kaputt macht

lg


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Na toll jtzt gehts nur wenn ichs kabel im mund hab


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

ihr bekommt ein keks wenn ihr erratet wie viel leben mein level 36er dudu in bärengestalt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

I seh schon die Bild Schlagseite


Mann erhängt von Logitech Kopfhörer. Bundesregierung will diese tödliche Waffe verbieten.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ehmm ja und am besten müsste es auch noch einen Sturz ausm Hochhaus und einen Nuklaranschlag überleben ... :O
> 
> Headsets halten einfach nix aus, auch wegen dem Grund damit man sich immer wieder ien neues kaufen muss wenn man es nicht grad in der Garantiephase kaputt macht
> 
> lg


Deswegen hab ich erst gar keins muha
@ Ich Buch: Ess es net auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Na toll jtzt gehts nur wenn ichs kabel im mund hab


*bittet, dass das kabel an einer stelle nicht abgedichtet ist* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> auf welche stufe selor???^^ und wichtiger welche klasse??



Typ-2 Standard Föderations Phaser auf maximaler Desintegration



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *bittet, dass das kabel an einer stelle nicht abgedichtet ist*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also bitte frau brille ...man wünscht sich doch nicht den tod eines anderen menschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 3 mal um den hals wickeln?^^
> wenn das fest genug ist, und auch am pc fest genug und du kippst vom stuhl nach hinten und hängst dann erdrosselt vorm pc... hfgl =P



LoL



Ich schrieb:


> Na toll jtzt gehts nur wenn ichs kabel im mund hab



noch ein lol 

als nächstes musst du es dann um den hals, um die hände und füße wickeln und in den mund damit du erdrosselt, gefesselt und lautlos am boden liegst ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> also bitte frau brille ...man wünscht sich doch nicht den tod eines anderen menschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja aber du...^^


----------



## neo1986 (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ihr bekommt ein keks wenn ihr erratet wie viel leben mein level 36er dudu in bärengestalt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


2600?


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> LoL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der sucht nur eine ausrede damit er sm betreiben kann *hust*



@Neo


Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mehr ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> also bitte frau brille ...man wünscht sich doch nicht den tod eines anderen menschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tu ich net... nur dass es n bissi "bitzelt" damit er merkt wie blöd dsa ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> der sucht nur eine ausrede damit er sm betreiben kann *hust*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3600? mensch hab noch nie ein DUDU gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> 3600? mensch hab noch nie ein DUDU gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein mehr xD


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> der sucht nur eine ausrede damit er sm betreiben kann *hust*


Wieso sollte Ich Buch sowas wollen?
@ Melih: ~ 4500


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Typ-2 Standard Föderations Phaser auf maximaler Desintegration
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kommt aua^^


----------



## neo1986 (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> nein mehr xD


4200 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weis einer wie ich bei nem Film der kein Menu mehr hat die sprache ändern kann?? Der ging mal auf Deutsch seid dem ich es system neu drauf gemacht hab is er immer englisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Melih: ~ 4500



Nein

3883 hp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> nein mehr xD


5600

edit: aso k


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> kommt aua^^



Naja... ob man wirklich viel dabei spürt, wenn ich ihm ja als erstes das Gehirn wegbrutzel, während der Rest danach erst desintegriert...


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 5600
> 
> edit: aso k



ja klar 5,6k leben mit level 36 xD



@Selor moon


das ist doch eh nur ne nerd waffe aus star trek.....in wirklichkeit ist das nur billiges plastik was ihn China gemacht wurde


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ja klar 5,6k leben mit level 36 xD


mit 39 wärs drin


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mit 39 wärs drin



also mit level 36 schaff ich grad mal 3,8k  und das ist schon verdammt viel wenn ich sehe das normale level 56 so ungefähr 2,7k leben haben


----------



## neo1986 (3. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> 4200
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> also mit level 36 schaff ich grad mal 3,8k  und das ist schon verdammt viel wenn ich sehe das normale level 56 so ungefähr 2,7k leben haben


joa und weiter? geht trotzdem =P


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa und weiter? geht trotzdem =P



screen or i didn´t happen


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> screen or i didn´t happen


Mit verz,. etc geht das^^


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

WUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Mikrok (3. Januar 2009)

Man bin ich froh kein WoW mehr spielen zu müssen!!!! Euch würde alle ma ein andres MMO gut tun^^


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit verz,. etc geht das^^



ja mit den drekcs pvp twink sachen -.-^^


ich mein ohne schaff ich mit mein level 36 dudu 3,8k


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

such einfach in den wow foren bei 39er twinks, da sind screenlinks dabei mit 5k+ life


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Mikrok schrieb:


> Man bin ich froh kein WoW mehr spielen zu müssen!!!! Euch würde alle ma ein andres MMO gut tun^^


o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Mikrok schrieb:


> Man bin ich froh kein WoW mehr spielen zu müssen!!!! Euch würde alle ma ein andres MMO gut tun^^


dsa kannst du auch bewerten.
zudem hab ich zwischenzeitlich auch hdro und WAR gezockt....
also bitte keine solche aussage ohne genaueres zu wissen


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Mikrok schrieb:


> Man bin ich froh kein WoW mehr spielen zu müssen!!!! Euch würde alle ma ein andres MMO gut tun^^



dann würde ich dir empfehlen zurück in den keller zu gehen und weiter Hdro rp zu machen *hust*


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dsa kannst du auch bewerten.
> zudem hab ich zwischenzeitlich auch hdro und WAR gezockt....
> also bitte keine solche aussage ohne genaueres zu wissen


HDRO spiel ich ab und zu immer noch.
WAR will ich net spielen, i hasse PvP :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WAR will ich net spielen, i hasse PvP :>


ja das wissen wir mittlerweile, dass du pvp hasst... *sigh*


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja das wisen wir mittlerweile, dass du pvp hasst... *sigh*


Ich wollte es nochmal verdeutlichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

und er hasst themen die sich um sein privatleben drehen^^


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wollte es nochmal verdeutlichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zum Xten-mal verdeutlichen oder wie? wenn man es 4 mal schreibt dann weiß man es langsam aber 1000 mal ist unnötig


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> WUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH



Partikel 010 im Hintern explodiert?


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Ich spiele WARHAMMER ONLINE ZEITALTER DER ABRECHNUNG!!!!


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> und er hasst themen die sich um sein privatleben drehen^^


Genauso siehts aus


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Ich spiele WARHAMMER ONLINE ZEITALTER DER ABRECHNUNG!!!!


Kein Grund gleich loszubrüllen, Tiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wollte es nochmal verdeutlichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


verdeutlichen wie cato?


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

das muss man groß schreiben. sonst wäre es ene Beleidigung an Paul Barnett


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Kein Grund gleich loszubrüllen, Tiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



O M G Lilly-chan postet hier mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: hast du vielleicht auf Azshara eine blutelf Paladin namens Lillian oder so ?


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2009)

Nein, die IG-Lillyans sind alles andere... ich seh selbst täglich welche -.-


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein, die IG-Lillyans sind alles andere... ich seh selbst täglich welche -.-



achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab vor paar stunden so eine gesehne da dacht ich "hmm das könnte doch Lilly-chan sein" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Ich habe heute einen Shadowassasin Deathkiller getroffen gleich mich neben ihn gestellt und foto gemacht^^


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> O M G Lilly-chan postet hier mal wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Guck auf ihr myBuffed Profil und schau unter Charakter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich schrieb:


> Ich habe heute einen Shadowassasin Deathkiller getroffen gleich mich neben ihn gestellt und foto gemacht^^




Screen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Ich habe heute einen Shadowassasin Deathkiller getroffen gleich mich neben ihn gestellt und foto gemacht^^



und ich hab ein screen gemacht wo ich als dudu mit level ´36 3,8k leben hab ....


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

ich hab n screen gemacht, wo ich als lvl 80er lvl 1er kloppe die im stargebiet pvp anhaben... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hab n screen gemacht, wo ich als lvl 80er lvl 1er kloppe die im stargebiet pvp anhaben...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



screen or i didn t happen!!!!!


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hab n screen gemacht, wo ich als lvl 80er lvl 1er kloppe die im stargebiet pvp anhaben...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yeeah du bis der rocker^^


----------



## Masterdark (3. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/9972/rhania005cw8.jpg

HIER Bitte sehr!!


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

Ihr seid alle FREAKS^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> screen or i didn t happen!!!!!


lol ohne screen wirste net geborn? vergiss den screen =P


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> und ich hab ein screen gemacht wo ich als dudu mit level ´36 3,8k leben hab ....


Aha interesannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/9972/rhania005cw8.jpg

HIER Bitte sehr!!


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle FREAKS^^



sagte der star trek fan........


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

JAAAAAAA


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

so bin wech^^...man liest sich^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2009)

Spezies 5618 identifziert, Bedrohungspotential Hoch, assimilierung einleiten.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

kömmt, ällé schön frîdlìch blêíbên^^


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/9972/rhania005cw8.jpg

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/9972/rhania005cw8.jpg
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!


Ganz ruhig, gaaaanz ruhig.
Wir haben es ja gesehen


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig, gaaaanz ruhig.
> Wir haben es ja gesehen


/sign


----------



## Masterdark (3. Januar 2009)

Was ne Party hier *gähn*


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Was ne Party hier *gähn*


Jop, melih fehlt der hat immer ideen (wären sie nur einmal ohne animes...)


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop, melih fehlt der hat immer ideen (wären sie nur einmal ohne animes...)



dash ab ich gehört du Karaoke Dancing queen!!!


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Karaoke ist toll!


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Karaoke ist toll!



http://z0r.de/?id=1025


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Kuckt mal leute Ich habe einen eintrag im christenforum erstellt

Der HIER zu begutäugeln ist! http://anschnurbrett.de.vu/ Unter Prangerforum


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Kuckt mal leute Ich habe einen eintrag im christenforum erstellt
> 
> Der HIER zu begutäugeln ist! http://anschnurbrett.de.vu/ Unter Prangerforum



bist ud dieser andre von mackwitz?


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Ja


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Ja



aha....wo her haste das bild geklaut?


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

pfarrer bei google


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> pfarrer bei google



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

geht mal http://anschnurbrett.de.vu/

und dann unter beichtstuhl forum

da berichtet einer das er beichten will weil er eine silvesterrakete zu silvester nabgeschossen hat ........

antwort :


Werter Herr K.!

Da Sie damit auch Ihre Familie (haben Sie eine Familie?) bzw. auch Ihre Nachbaren gefährdet haben, rate ich Ihnen im Garten einen Sicherheitsbunker™ bauen zu lassen. Busze tun Sie, in dem Sie dieses kostenspielige Projekt bezahlen. Denken Sie daran: Sie sind fortan ein Vulkan, aus dem der Satan selbst jederzeit ausbrechen kann.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Werter Herr K.!
> 
> Da Sie damit auch Ihre Familie (haben Sie eine Familie?) bzw. auch Ihre Nachbaren gefährdet haben, rate ich Ihnen im Garten einen Sicherheitsbunker™ bauen zu lassen. Busze tun Sie, in dem Sie dieses kostenspielige Projekt bezahlen. Denken Sie daran: Sie sind fortan ein Vulkan, aus dem der Satan selbst jederzeit ausbrechen kann.


oh man, würd ich da glaub ich nur einen tag aus meinem leben erzählen würden die mich wsl noch exorzieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> geht mal http://anschnurbrett.de.vu/
> 
> und dann unter beichtstuhl forum
> 
> ...



Nicht so ernst nehmen mein Anime freund.^^


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

af mein trhead gabs ne antwort lest mal


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oh man, würd ich da glaub ich nur einen tag aus meinem leben erzählen würden die mich wsl noch exorzieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn ich nur ein tag erzähen würde dann müssten die mich köpfen ...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@kangrim

O realy?


@ich buch

jo habs gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Oh mann was es alles für leute gibt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und brille ich muss dir zustimmen xD


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> af mein trhead gabs ne antwort lest mal


wie heist doch sochön "Rofl die Kartoffel"


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2009)

Und da hält man MICH für einen Freak... ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> wenn ich nur ein tag erzähen würde dann müssten die mich köpfen ......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das würde aber jeder tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das würde aber jeder tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lol
http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/action/1952..._rock_band.html


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und da hält man MICH für einen Freak... ^^




du bist auch ein freak aber die anderen.....das ist eine stufe höher als freaks......


@Grüne brille

haha wie witzig......NOT!


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und da hält man MICH für einen Freak... ^^


*auf Selor zeig* *"Freak! Freak! FREAK!!!"* schrei.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich versteh es ja, wenn es sachen wie lego indiana jones und lego star wars gibt... das ist ja an sich auch ganz witzig... aber lego rock band?
i don't think so, tim


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> *auf Selor zeig* *"Freak! Freak! FREAK!!!"* schrei.



HEXE HEXE HEXE! Ich kann das auch!


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich versteh es ja, wenn es sachen wie lego indiana jones und lego star wars gibt... das ist ja an sich auch ganz witzig... aber lego rock band?
> i don't think so, tim


Yeah und die Gitarre die beigeliefert wird ist aus legosteine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> HEXE HEXE HEXE! Ich kann das auch!



KLEINKIND KLEINKIND KLEINKIND!!!!

ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

lol
auf pro sieben läuft wieder dreamcatcher !
ich sag nur: aliens ausm hintern xD


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aliens ausm hintern xD



na lecka!


----------



## Saytan (3. Januar 2009)

hahahahaha


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> na lecka!


Das freut dich melih wa?^^
AHH Saytan ist auch ma wieder da, abend^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

saytan: wenn du schon k.i.z. hölle zitieren willst im titel würde ich ne stlle nehmen, die nicht abgeschnitten wird, weils zu lang ist.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Ich hab bei mir aufm pc grad das problem, das sicheinmal geöffnete programme nichtmehr schliessen lassen...
weis wer rat?


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Kukt nochmal im thread!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir aufm pc grad das problem, das sicheinmal geöffnete programme nichtmehr schliessen lassen...
> weis wer rat?


task manager


----------



## Saytan (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> saytan: wenn du schon k.i.z. hölle zitieren willst im titel würde ich ne stlle nehmen, die nicht abgeschnitten wird, weils zu lang ist.


Jo ich verusch grad^^


und jaa ich hatte bann bin back !


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir aufm pc grad das problem, das sicheinmal geöffnete programme nichtmehr schliessen lassen...
> weis wer rat?


Taskmanager und die Prozesse die zu den Programm gehören beenden.

Warum nur Saytan warum nur...


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das freut dich melih wa?^^



das war ironisch gemeint



@huntermoon

alt +f4


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Kukt nochmal im thread!


Das ist fast zum weinen... alter nee^^


----------



## Saytan (3. Januar 2009)

Melih!Hast aus der Anime/Hentai geschichte nichts gelernt?


Naja^^und alles fit?


----------



## Saytan (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum nur Saytan warum nur...


Warum nicht?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

jetzt ist das zitat falsch saytan :\


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jetzt ist das zitat falsch saytan :\


Du kannst nur meckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Melih!Hast aus der Anime/Hentai geschichte nichts gelernt?
> 
> 
> Naja^^und alles fit?



doch und zwar.......wenn ich sauer auf dich bin.....ds ich einfach dieses thema ansprechen soll damit du wieder ein bann bekommst



ja kla !!!!!!!!


ohne dich war es 1000 mal besser!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kannst nur meckern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaja als ob =O


----------



## Saytan (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jetzt ist das zitat falsch saytan :\


Maan scheiße lass mich doch ich weiss!


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jaja als ob =O



meckatante 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jaja als ob =O





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Brille kennste noch das tolle von Kamui? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Habe jetzt noch was in den Thread  geschrieben^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


world of ********?


----------



## Saytan (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> doch und zwar.......wenn ich sauer auf dich bin.....ds ich einfach dieses thema ansprechen soll damit du wieder ein bann bekommst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm dan fang ich mit dem sauer machen an,wo fang ich am besten an?

Hmm abstimmen:
Wer möchte das er aufhört mit anime storys:postet x


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> world of ********?


Ich meine Bild und net world of **** ... 
das bild ist schon naja paar monate her xD


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hmm dan fang ich mit dem sauer machen an,wo fang ich am besten an?
> 
> Hmm abstimmen:
> Wer möchte das er aufhört mit anime storys:postet x


X


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> world of ********?



world of whocraft?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Habe jetzt noch was in den Thread  geschrieben^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich meine Bild und net world of **** ...
> das bild ist schon naja paar monate her xD


ja beides scheisse^^


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Taskmanager und die Prozesse die zu den Programm gehören beenden.
> 
> Warum nur Saytan warum nur...


hatt auch nicht funktioniert, wolte pc dan übers menü neustarten, hatt  ir dan gesagt, das das programm nicht beendet werden kann und das ich ich den pc neu starten soll^^ hab den dan resetet..


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja beides scheisse^^


kein World of *******!


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

@ich Buch


ich hab ne idee was du noch schreiben könntest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Razyl

world of whocraft?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> kein World of *******!


trotzdem beides mist


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Kukt bitte nochmal in den Thread Leute 2 neue antworten!!


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

ANDERES THEMA!


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Kukt bitte nochmal in den Thread Leute 2 neue antworten!!



habs schon gesehen!

und nu hör mich zu bzw les was ich schreibe


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

habe ich auch


----------



## Saytan (3. Januar 2009)

Lalala


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Lalala


So fröhlich saytan?


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> wie heist doch sochön "Rofl die Kartoffel"



nein, lol mir nen troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So fröhlich saytan?


Nein warn test


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Nein warn test


Achso^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2009)

Haste gedacht bist wieder gebannt worden? ^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Haste gedacht bist wieder gebannt worden? ^^


Wäre bei ihn kein wunder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (3. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Haste gedacht bist wieder gebannt worden? ^^


Ja,ich bin seit dem Paranoid ^^


----------



## Saytan (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wäre bei ihn kein wunder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab nur einmal bisschen gemobbt mehr auch nicht


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Verdammt finde das Bild nimmer, wollte doch so gern brille ärgern xD


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verdammt finde das Bild nimmer, wollte doch so gern brille ärgern xD



welches bild?^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> welches bild?^^


mom habs docjh gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verdammt finde das Bild nimmer, wollte doch so gern brille ärgern xD


lass mal...


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lass mal...



NEIN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lass mal...


http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y42/haiku...ailorbeard2.jpg
Melih, willst du auch so enden dich als Animefigur zu verkleiden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lass mal...


Er will dir nur gutes!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y42/haiku...ailorbeard2.jpg
> Melih, willst du auch so enden dich als Animefigur zu verkleiden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


omg >.<


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Ist fertig Melih


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y42/haiku...ailorbeard2.jpg
> Melih, willst du auch so enden dich als Animefigur zu verkleiden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bist du blöd?

Cosplay ist doch nur was für oberfreaks (und für die zähl ich mich NOCH nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Saytan (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y42/haiku...ailorbeard2.jpg
> Melih, willst du auch so enden dich als Animefigur zu verkleiden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm brille wenn du das bist,lass mal ausgehen hrhr ;P


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> bist du blöd?
> 
> Cosplay ist doch nur was für oberfreaks (und für die zähl ich mich NOCH nicht
> 
> ...


Nein ich bin net blöd, aber das hat Kamui mal gepostet mano (wo ist der nur) und Brille finden das... bescheuert das bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Ist fertig Melih



hahaha xD

das ist echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> bist du blöd?
> 
> Cosplay ist doch nur was für oberfreaks (und für die zähl ich mich NOCH nicht
> 
> ...


stimmt unter deinem niveau du bist GIGAFREAK


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hmm brille wenn du das bist,lass mal ausgehen hrhr ;P


Brille ist sogar weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hmm brille wenn du das bist,lass mal ausgehen hrhr ;P


haha wie lustig -.-


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> stimmt unter deinem niveau du bist GIGAFREAK



ne das ist Selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2009)

Ich HASSE Giga... Deppenverein verdammter!


----------



## Taikunsun (3. Januar 2009)

ihr seidm al wieder alle lieb zu einander


----------



## Saytan (3. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haha wie lustig -.-


*lach sound reinschieb*




> Melih Geschrieben: vor einer Minute
> ZITAT(Saytan @ 3.01.2009, 23:18)
> stimmt unter deinem niveau du bist GIGAFREAK
> 
> ...



nee er mag star treck und da sind meines wissens keine lesben/schwule/monster/homofürste/assis/clows und sonstn dreck und haste nicht gesehen


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich HASSE Giga... Deppenverein verdammter!



ganz ruhig freak gaaaaannnz ruhig


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

http://www.fansview.com/2001/katsucon/0216a036.jpg
Die ist doch  nett oder?^^


----------



## Saytan (3. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich HASSE Giga... Deppenverein verdammter!


Ich meinte damit halt  eine stufe höher als ober freak und das ist für mich melih^^


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.fansview.com/2001/katsucon/0216a036.jpg
> Die ist doch  nett oder?^^



wwääääääääähhhhhhhh


ich hasse cosplay....davon bekomm ich Magenschmerzen


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> wwääääääääähhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> ich hasse cosplay....davon bekomm ich Magenschmerzen


Och Kamui hat da noch andere, bessere bilder gepostet die gar net mal so übel waren


----------



## Ich Buch (3. Januar 2009)

Melih sieh die antwort!


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Melih sieh die antwort!



die antwort ist net so dolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (3. Januar 2009)

bin ma erstmal offline bisschen byee


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> bin ma erstmal offline bisschen byee


Schlaf gut Saytan :>


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ich hasse cosplay....davon bekomm ich Magenschmerzen



hmm und sowas nennt sich anime-freak...man man man..dabei dacht ich dass du auch solche partys machst wie hier http://z0r.de/?id=379


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hmm und sowas nennt sich anime-freak...man man man..dabei dacht ich dass du auch solche partys machst wie hier http://z0r.de/?id=379


Oh mein Gott


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

so, hab hier auchmal nen thread erstellt^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> so, hab hier auchmal nen thread erstellt^^


o.O 
Jetzt macht jeder das nach xD


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hmm und sowas nennt sich anime-freak...man man man..dabei dacht ich dass du auch solche partys machst wie hier http://z0r.de/?id=379



nein so ein freak bin ich auch wieder net


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> o.O
> Jetzt macht jeder das nach xD


ja!!!


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> nein so ein freak bin ich auch wieder net





> Das von Ihnen verlinkte brutale Tötungsspiel sieht auch deutlich nach einem Zeichenunzuchtsspiel aus. Es erinnert doch stark von der Grafik an die asiatischen Zeichenunzuchtssendungen- und Spiele!


HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> HAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey das war gemein!


Wenn die mal zeichnen könnten die höchsten ein haufen scheise malen das gelb ist und licht dadrauf scheint


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> hey das war gemein!
> 
> 
> Wenn die mal zeichnen könnten die höchsten ein haufen scheise malen das gelb ist und licht dadrauf scheint





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol


----------



## м@πGф (3. Januar 2009)

gn8


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> gn8


n8 o.O



---------------und es wurde still------------------


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

NOT!


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Januar 2009)

so bin back !

achja ihr seid odch krank mit den Cosplay bildern :O

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ---------------und es wurde still------------------


---------------Und es wurde wieder Laut------------------​


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ---------------Und es wurde wieder Laut------------------​


Ach schade warn versuch wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

Try again^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Try again^^


----------------und es wurde still-------------------​


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ----------------und es wurde still-------------------​



----------------und es wurde wieder laut-------------------​


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ----------------und es wurde still-------------------​



NEIN!

Sehr unredlich von ihnen dies zu behaupten werter Herr Razyl !

Hochachtungsvoll


uuhhh da muss ich mich auch anmelden xD Am besten mit den Namen Mefisthor oder Mephisto ^^

wer macht noch mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> NEIN!
> 
> Sehr unredlich von ihnen dies zu behaupten werter Herr Razyl !
> 
> ...



ich kann nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wurde schon im Forum erwähnt xD


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

bin schon als "Sauerbraten mit Rotkohl" dabei^^


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Besonders das "Mitglied" des buffed.de Bretts "Melih" ist durch Satan bessessen : Das ist ja nicht normal das man als Mensch eine Signatur hat in der man 2 Homosexuelle Frauen sieht die Unkeuschheit treiben!
Dazu kommt noch das er kein CHRIST ist sondern einer dieser "Muslime"!

Es Treibt sich also auch Heidenpack herum!

Diesen Leuten ist wirklich nicht mehr zu Helfen.

Gott möge Erbarmen mit ihnen haben..


*hust*






warum so leise?


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> NEIN!
> 
> Sehr unredlich von ihnen dies zu behaupten werter Herr Razyl !
> 
> ...


Ich meld doch net bei sowas an o.O selbst aus spaß net.^^


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Musst dich ja nicht Melih nennen Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Musst dich ja nicht Melih nennen Oo
> 
> lg


Sondern Meleh?^^


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Musst dich ja nicht Melih nennen Oo
> 
> lg




trotzdem bei diesen freaks will ich nicht sein die mich gleich als erstes beleidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> trotzdem bei diesen freaks will ich nicht sein die mich gleich als erstes beleidigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Armes melih


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nich so missmutig^^


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Armes melih



Danke das habe ich jetzt gebraucht


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Mir fällt kein guter Hardcore-Christ Name ein :/ Vorschläge ?

Mit Mephisto usw. bekomm ich gleich nen bann und Simpli ist englisch und deswegen unredlich

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Mir fällt kein guter Hardcore-Christ Name ein :/ Vorschläge ?
> 
> Mit Mephisto usw. bekomm ich gleich nen bann und Simpli ist englisch und deswegen unredlich
> 
> lg



"Einfachli"^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Januar 2009)

Bartholomäus


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Mir fällt kein guter Hardcore-Christ Name ein :/ Vorschläge ?
> 
> Mit Mephisto usw. bekomm ich gleich nen bann und Simpli ist englisch und deswegen unredlich
> 
> lg




nenn dich am besten "Gläubiger" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Selor moon

was sagst du dazu das ich bei deren seite gleich als erstes beleidigt werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (4. Januar 2009)

*Stellt eine Mausefalle auf*

Hier etwas Käse, vielleicht kommt das Mäuschen ja aus dem WoW-Bereich hier rein ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Danke das habe ich jetzt gebraucht


IMmer doch, dafür bin ich da^^
@ Ocian... äääääääääähhhhhhhh


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> IMmer doch, dafür bin ich da^^



ja danke mein seelentröster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



selbst psychologen brauchen ab und zu welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ja danke mein seelentröster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jop, versteh ich nur zu gut.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (4. Januar 2009)

guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> guten abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nabend du orc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> guten abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mich Christian Pöser gennant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich hab mich Christian Pöser gennant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




haste den anti buffed thread gelesen?


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich hab mich Christian Pöser gennant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 post mal dort am Pranger noch ne böse site 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (4. Januar 2009)

und ich nur so....HÄ?


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> und ich nur so....HÄ?




Wir sind auf diese seite gestoßen 

http://christenbrett.ch.funpic.de/index.php

und hier wird beim "Pranger" disskutiert welche seite gefährlich usw sind

und beim anti buffed thread 

http://christenbrett.ch.funpic.de/viewtopic.php?t=21

werd ich auch unten erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Ja bin grad im Forum und das mit Verstärkung.de hab ich auch schon gelesen nur ich weiß ned was ich schreiben soll :/

lg


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Wir sind auf diese seite gestoßen
> 
> http://christenbrett.ch.funpic.de/index.php
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Armes melih


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Das der mitglied " Razyl" sehr sehr pöse ist? und b1uub auch?


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

ich geh mal off, cu und n8^^


----------



## whenlightbreaks (4. Januar 2009)

was kennst du nur für seiten?
@Hunter baba


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> was kennst du nur für seiten?
> @Hunter baba



ne der typ (also admin von der seite) hat hier gepostet und die seite auch verlinkt


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ne der typ (also admin von der seite) hat hier gepostet und die seite auch verlinkt


wie was wo?


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie was wo?



Also dieser fette Admin von dieser Christenseite 

http://christenbrett.ch.funpic.de/index.php

hat hier ein thred gemacht (wurde gelöscht)

und hat die seite hier verlinkt (die ,die ich oben verlinkt habe)




hier ein kleiner vorgeschmack des anit buffed threads bei ihrer seite:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Besonders das "Mitglied" des buffed.de Bretts "Melih" ist durch Satan bessessen : Das ist ja nicht normal das man als Mensch eine Signatur hat in der man 2 Homosexuelle Frauen sieht die Unkeuschheit treiben!
Dazu kommt noch das er kein CHRIST ist sondern einer dieser "Muslime"!

Es Treibt sich also auch Heidenpack herum!

Diesen Leuten ist wirklich nicht mehr zu Helfen.

Gott möge Erbarmen mit ihnen haben..
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Januar 2009)

ja schon klar, ich habe mich lediglich gewundert, da ich diesen thread nicht gesehen hab... da er aber wie du sagst gelöscht wurde ist das natürlich kein wunder^^

haha omg o_O

also das ist krass


----------



## whenlightbreaks (4. Januar 2009)

ich finds witzig, wollen wir sie zuspammen?


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja schon klar, ich habe mich lediglich gewundert, da ich diesen thread nicht gesehen hab... da er aber wie du sagst gelöscht wurde ist das natürlich kein wunder^^
> 
> haha omg o_O
> 
> also das ist krass



WISO NUR WISO??????


WISO WERD ICH ALS EINZIGSTER BEI DIESER KACK SEITE ERWÄHNT?


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Januar 2009)

es heisst einziger


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> es heisst einziger



ok wir wissen es frau Hans :/


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> es heisst einziger



ok wir wissen es frau Hans :/


----------



## whenlightbreaks (4. Januar 2009)

flamer du!


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> es heisst einziger


du bist doch voll der Rechtschreibflamer !!!^^


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> WISO NUR WISO??????
> 
> 
> WISO WERD ICH ALS EINZIGSTER BEI DIESER KACK SEITE ERWÄHNT?



du erfüllt alle Bedingungen für einen Erzkonservativen Christen direkt in die Hölle zu wandern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (4. Januar 2009)

so kinners, hauts rein ich bin im bettchen


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> du erfüllt alle Bedingungen für einen Erzkonservativen Christen direkt in die Hölle zu wandern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das war fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Januar 2009)

Wieso fies? Immer schön warm, "Heiße" Babes in bikini... darfst nur nicht die Würstchen vergessen...


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieso fies? Immer schön warm, "Heiße" Babes in bikini... darfst nur nicht die Würstchen vergessen...



haha du bist so lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber hey lieber "babes" mit bikini (das soll eig ein untehemd sein aber lass mal) als irgendwelche Sachen von dieser beknackten Star pussy trek serie :/^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Star pussy trek serie



Du willst wirklich sterben oder?


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du willst wirklich sterben oder?




was willst du machen?

irgendwelche Pistolen oder sonst welchen scheis aus strak trek nchbauen aus plastik und gegen mich feuern?


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du willst wirklich sterben oder?


Lass melih in ruhe!


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> irgendwelche Pistolen oder sonst welchen scheis aus strak trek nchbauen aus plastik und gegen mich feuern?


haha rofl ich stell mir das grad bildlich vor


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Januar 2009)

Axt im Rücken... reicht vollkommen aus...


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Axt im Rücken... reicht vollkommen aus...



1.Du bist nicht Zam
2.weiß du gar nicht wo ich wohne
3.wohnst du eh gegensatz zu mir "am arsch der welt"


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Januar 2009)

Wenn du meinst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Axt im Rücken... reicht vollkommen aus...


Ey, melih hat dir doch nichts getan. Er hat nur seine Meinung dargelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Melih? wo wohnsten du?


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Guggt ma im Anit-Buffed Beitrag nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ey, melih hat dir doch nichts getan. Er hat nur seine Meinung dargelegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



steht doch bei mir


Reutlingen


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Guggt ma im Anit-Buffed Beitrag nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Post link pls :>
Denkste sowas les ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ Melih


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

http://christenbrett.ch.funpic.de/viewtopic.php?p=96#96


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> http://christenbrett.ch.funpic.de/viewtopic.php?p=96#96


Omg 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

Und
Ich geh off, Baba  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und
> Ich geh off, Baba
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bin auch mal weg ^^
bb


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Nabend Razyl und Brille !

lg


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

toll jetzt sind nur wir 2 übrig


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Tja :/

Naja jetzt kannst ja über Animes reden wenn kein anderer da ist ^^

Also ich spiel so Anime-Spiel wie S4 League und Project Powder ... aber da hörts schon auf :O

lg


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

Also ich spiele keine Anime spiele 


(hab aber früher mal Dragonball gespielt...aber nur 1 mal ....)


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Oh von Dragonball hab ich mir damals als ich noch klein war jede Folge von Dragonball und Dragonball Z angesehn ^^

Heut ist Anime nimmer so mein Ding :/

lg


----------



## Fendrin (4. Januar 2009)

> Heut ist Anime nimmer so mein Ding :/


Früher hies es auch noch "Zeichentrick" XD

Btw.: Elfen Lied <3


m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Ich Buch (4. Januar 2009)

Lol ihr seit so verrückt alle mich nachmachen

Wer ist herr schär und wer ist mutter Jesu?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> Lol ihr seit so verrückt alle mich nachmachen
> 
> Wer ist herr schär und wer ist mutter Jesu?



Herr Schär bin ich.^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Januar 2009)

HORST B. HINDÄRT!!!! xD xD xD


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> HORST B. HINDÄRT!!!! xD xD xD




auch schon bemerkt? xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Januar 2009)

So, ich bin dann pennen. Treibt noch ein wenig redlichen Schabernack für mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> steht doch bei mir
> 
> 
> Reutlingen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tübingen 
olololo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (4. Januar 2009)

Bin ich etwa der erste in dieser Session?. Na dann guten Abend


----------



## Tabuno (4. Januar 2009)

nabend
morgen wieder schule ;(


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend allerseits


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Januar 2009)

ütz ütz


----------



## Masterdark (4. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nabend
> morgen wieder schule ;(


Wo wohnst du den?
Aso Berlin na dann ein schönes
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Ich hab erst ab Mittwoch nrw FTW


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nabend
> morgen wieder schule ;(


Erinner mich net daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (4. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ütz ütz


Möchtest du uns etwas sagen?


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Möchtest du uns etwas sagen?


ütz ütz ütz


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2009)

55 minuten kein post? was soll das hier

(btw re aus paris^^)


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2009)

jaa des war iwie down..kA  konnte net connecten ^^

wb ^^

hast die franzosen überlebt??


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2009)

das essen war schrecklich^^

wenn man sich für jedes essen ein curry king aus deutschland mitnimmt lebt man an der kulinarischen spitze frankreichs^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2009)

Ich fand des schlimmste in Frankreich des Fleisch... da gabs immer so echt fetttriefendes Fleisch mit schön fettrand und was weiss ich ^^

Ich hätt fast schreien können : " Habt ihr hier kein gscheits Fleisch ihr deppen ! "


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2009)

hatte ein steak... zumindest wurde es auf der speisekarte so genannt^^

oh mann buffed ist mal wieder am laggen


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2009)

und wir sind die einzigen 2 im nachtschwärmer ^^


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2009)

der nachtschwärmer ist verbuggt... ich meine verfeatured!


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Januar 2009)

Nabend ihr Luschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2009)

moin du 
Unendliche Vielfältigkeit in unendlichen Kombinationen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2009)

abend selor ^^
jetzt sin wir 3  xD


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2009)

nee 2 
bin wieder weg^^


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

ich guck grad was im tv, spam gleich was, aber dennoch hi^^


----------



## neo1986 (4. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ich guck grad was im tv, spam gleich was, aber dennoch hi^^


nabend was gugsten läuft doch ganix gescheites oder irre ich mich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Céli* (4. Januar 2009)

Nabend *hebt ihr Bier zum gruß* hicks!


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Januar 2009)

Einfach den DVD Marathon aller TOS Staffeln anschauen und gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (4. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Einfach den DVD Marathon aller TOS Staffeln anschauen und gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was is den das? TOS????


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Januar 2009)

Star Trek: The Original Series... kurz TOS


----------



## neo1986 (4. Januar 2009)

nee lass mal stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habt ihr auch so probleme mit Buffed.de??? Ständich kommt seite kann nicht geöffnet werden...


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> nabend was gugsten läuft doch ganix gescheites oder irre ich mich da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Scarymovie 4. Es gibt besseres, abber is das beste was im Tv läuft^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Januar 2009)

Buffed geht unter...


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Nabend !

Habt ihr auch dauerlags auf Buffed ? echt nervig :/

lg


----------



## neo1986 (4. Januar 2009)

Jop kann nur Fix antwort machen.
Kennt jemand das alone in the dark wo grade auf pro 7 läuft?


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Januar 2009)

Ist'n Scheiß Film ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ist'n Scheiß Film ^^


Schlimmer, Uwe Boll Film!

lg


----------



## neo1986 (4. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch dauerlags auf Buffed ?


kamm von 9 bis um elf sogar garnit auf buffed...


----------



## neo1986 (4. Januar 2009)

mann die laggs sind echt schlim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich bin raus als viel spaß noch bye  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> mann die laggs sind echt schlim
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bye


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2009)

woot Alone in the Dark hab ich aufgenommen, weil ich dachte mir cool alone in the dark...

ABER UWE BOLL?

bitte...jemand soll ihm die hand abmachen, damit er netmehr son müll machen kann ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> woot Alone in the Dark hab ich aufgenommen, weil ich dachte mir cool alone in the dark...
> 
> ABER UWE BOLL?
> 
> bitte...jemand soll ihm die hand abmachen, damit er netmehr son müll machen kann ^^



*Axt rauskram*
*Terrorsatans hand auf einen Hackklotz leg*
*Aushohl*
*Blut von der Axt wisch und die Hand ihrem ehemaligem Führer überreich*
*Weiter Spam*


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

net mir ^^
dem uwe sollte die hand cutten


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

*Axt rauskram*
*Uwe B. Hand auf einen Hackklotz leg*
*Aushohl*
*Blut von der Axt wisch und die Hand ihrem ehemaligem Führer überreich*
*Weiter Spam*


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Januar 2009)

Hättest auch editen können du Postfarmer ^^

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Hättest auch editen können du Postfarmer ^^
> 
> lg


Ok, hätte ich...
*Seh, wie mein Pc wieder um 1 Steigt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Is da noch wär???


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

nö, ich ess grad nur ne Prinzenrolle *mampf*


----------



## Ich Buch (5. Januar 2009)

ich ess grad Dany sahne +2 orangen +2 Balisto + mehlspeise


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

Ich schrieb:


> ich ess grad Dany sahne +2 orangen +2 Balisto + mehlspeise



irgendwie ist mir gerade direkt schlecht geworden...


----------



## Ich Buch (5. Januar 2009)

kann ich verstehen^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

boah grade n 88 Minuten langes episches DotA battle gehabt  xDD
und gewonnen ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> boah grade n 88 Minuten langes episches DotA battle gehabt  xDD
> und gewonnen ^^



ich hab noch nie in meinem Leben DotA gespielt...


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

Ksss weiche von mir Ketzer ^^

was ihr alles verpasst  xD


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ksss weiche von mir Ketzer ^^
> 
> was ihr alles verpasst  xD



nö ich höre


----------



## Skatero (5. Januar 2009)

WAR ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

Nee WAR war mal  ;D

ich kann des spiel nimme ab ....

kA  der spielspaß kommt bei mir netmehr auf .

mal wieder ne Lektion die 70 &#8364; verschlungen hat ^^


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ich hab noch nie in meinem Leben DotA gespielt...


Haste nix verpasst. HLWL ftw.
Naja is aber ein ewiger streit dota fans finden dota cool HLWL fans finden HLWL cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Naja is aber ein ewiger streit dota fans finden dota cool HLWL fans finden HLWL cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klingt logisch.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Haste nix verpasst. HLWL ftw.
> Naja is aber ein ewiger streit dota fans finden dota cool HLWL fans finden HLWL cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HLWL?

Wenn ich battle.net spiele, dann meist mit nem Freund der son uberPr0 in Shango Tower Wars ist. Er baut und schickt und ich halte meinen PC als Host hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

Hero Line Wars Lithion...

Du hastn Held und musst creeps zum gechner schiggn... laaaaaaaaaaaaahm ^^

DOTA FTW !


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Was fürn shango ding? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich noch nie gehort. Aber wie hostest du hat bei mir noch nie gefunzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Was fürn shango ding?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau darüber regt sich mein Freund auch auf, wird viel zu wenig gespielt...



> Aber wie hostest du hat bei mir noch nie gefunzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja hast du auch die entsprechenden Ports im Router freigegeben und gegebenenfals auch Sonderrechte für die warcraft3 *.exe in der Firewall eingestellt?

Denn hier ist es halt besonders, dass andere Computer DIREKT auf deinen PC zugreifen, das verhindern viele Router und Firewalls


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

is doch net schwer ...
ich versteh net wieso das soviele als Problem betrachten -.-


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Ah dan muss ich mal bischen am router basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das shango ding muss ich unbedingt mal ausprobieren kannste die map mir mal morgen ähh heute oder so schiken also wenn man sich mal wider sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin jetzt ziemlich müde.

Also zum zweiten mal bye und G8


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

gn8 ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

ich werde mich auch mal in Richtung Bettchen bewegen (die 1,5m 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

Ich muss 5 m laufen und eine Treppe besteigen *keuch*  ^^


----------



## Zez (5. Januar 2009)

gn8, und btw, Enfos TS:MT > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (5. Januar 2009)

Nabend


ps: enfos is kacke....dota ftw


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

Danke Melih ^^
endlich ma wer der DotA mag  xD

pahaha ich geh jetzt ratzen  gn8


----------



## Skatero (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo Melih (Rainer Zufall) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2009)

Moin


----------



## Melih (5. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> (Rainer Zufall)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne ich bin net Rainer zufall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (5. Januar 2009)

Btw Melih, <-- Tübingen, musste ich noch sagen, nachdem ich gelesen hab das du aus Reutlingen bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ne ich bin net Rainer zufall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann ist es wahrscheinlich nur reiner Zufall, dass er gesagt hat Rainer Zufall ist Melih...


----------



## Melih (5. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann ist es wahrscheinlich nur reiner Zufall, dass er gesagt hat Rainer Zufall ist Melih...




der lügt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich hab mich bei diesem forum nicht angemeldet .....selbst wenn....der typ hat schon nach 3 uhr gepostet und da wa ich längst in der heia




@zez

hast schon geschrieben


----------



## ego1899 (5. Januar 2009)

oder ein rainer verdacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Januar 2009)

brrrrrrrrreeeeeee..jerp..wollt nur mal zeigen wie cool ich bin und so um die uhrzeit wachbleiben kann!

im gegensatz zu vielen anderen hab ich ferien und keinerlei verpflichtungen! muhahahahahahahaAHAHAHahshhseheheheh


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Meld mich nochmal^^ leg mich gleich hin xD


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

Abend


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:
			
		

> Abend


abend


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Januar 2009)

Namd


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Januar 2009)

brrrrrrrreeeeeeee


----------



## Syane (5. Januar 2009)

Blub


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2009)

yeeeehah


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

tock


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2009)

naa allet fit bei euch???


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

mehr oder weniger... noch 1 woche ferien... *sigh*


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Januar 2009)

Ich bin heute Morgen toll aufgestanden und zur Uni gedackelt, dank des Schnees durfte ich dann aber zu Fuß hochlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> naa allet fit bei euch???


Nein


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein


Warum?


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2009)

stell dich an ich hab mir 8 h den arsch abgefroren^^ udn durfte schnee wegschippen auf nem kopfstein pflaster...auf nem kopsteinpflaster....des is assi^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Januar 2009)

Nabnd

lg


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Warum?


Schule,Kälte, a. Probleme


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nabnd
> 
> lg



arbeiten^^ deswegen^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> arbeiten^^ deswegen^^


Falsches Zitat!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Falsches Zitat!^^


dacht ich mir auch grad *g*


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2009)

egal^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Januar 2009)

was ist los ihr wüteriche?


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2009)

Ich bin der Dracun ich darf das^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

Ich hasse mein Leben-.-


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2009)

tach du troll^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hasse mein Leben-.-


why?


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hasse mein Leben-.-


los erzähl XD


----------



## Taikunsun (5. Januar 2009)

grml tag   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hasse mein Leben-.-




Ohhhh armes tuck tuck^^

muss schluss machen morgen wieder um um 05:45 aufstehen und arbeiten^^ n8i^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> muss schluss machen morgen wieder um um 05:45 aufstehen und arbeiten^^ n8i^^


bb bis morgen

@ razyl: jetzt sag schon an


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Januar 2009)

Gnaaahaaar... ich hasse Fanatiker, die stur auf etwas drauf sitzen und partout keine Änderungen zulassen wollen...


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

Anfang des Schuljahres:
2 Monate normal schulsport, dann verletzung am linken Fuß.
2 wochen pause
1 monat sport => Handgelenk verstaucht
3 wochen pause
normal weite
nun wieder 2 wochen pause


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Januar 2009)

Du solltest keinen Sport machen oder an deiner Motorik arbeiten...


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Januar 2009)

kein sport is doch geil....


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du solltest keinen Sport machen oder an deiner Motorik arbeiten...


Sport ist genial o.O
Bin nur recht aktiv und verletzungsanfällig


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

ich geh was TV Gucken, bis nchher...


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sport ist genial o.O
> Bin nur recht aktiv und verletzungsanfällig



Ich sagte ja "oder an deiner Motorik arbeiten"... irgendwo scheint es dort nicht richtig zu laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ich geh was TV Gucken, bis nchher...


läuft doch heute eh nur shice...


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja "oder an deiner Motorik arbeiten"... irgendwo scheint es dort nicht richtig zu laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gibt leute die sind verletzungsanfälliger als andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich knall eh jede stunde mind 1-2 mal hin xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht mal nochmal gehen üben?


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal nochmal gehen üben?


??


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Januar 2009)

Na wenn du so oft hinknallst... wäre es vielleicht nicht schlecht du übst es nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es gibt leute die sind verletzungsanfälliger als andere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Selor schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal nochmal gehen üben?


da würde ich mir echt mal selors ratschlag zu herzen nehmen^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Na wenn du so oft hinknallst... wäre es vielleicht nicht schlecht du übst es nochmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Spiel du mal Handball ohne hinzuknallen wenn du mit sprint ankommst,sprungwurf etc. oder fußball wo du mit vollsprint ankommst und dann schießt kannst du die geschwindigkeit bis zur  Wand eh net durchhalten...


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spiel du mal Handball ohne hinzuknallen wenn du mit sprint ankommst,sprungwurf etc.


hm also bisher bin ich dabei noch net aufs maul geflogen


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm also bisher bin ich dabei noch net aufs maul geflogen


Du spielst sicherlich net Handball Vereinsmäßig o.? Wenn du ankommst von der seite und dann ball nen drall geben willst noch oder anderes, und das du beim Handball hinknallst ist normal


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du spielst sicherlich net Handball Vereinsmäßig o.?


hab ich mal 2 jahre lang... 10-12


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab ich mal 2 jahre lang... 10-12


Wooooow^^
mittlerweile 4 1/2 Jahre lang
Und mittlerweile triffst du gegen andere Spieler die dich net so einfach durchlassen und naja sprungwurf und du wirst festgehalten...


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2009)

moin

oh gott galileo mistery mal wieder lustig^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und mittlerweile triffst du gegen andere Spieler die dich net so einfach durchlassen und naja sprungwurf und du wirst festgehalten...


mittlerweile? jaja früher war alles anders, auch die handballgegner... xD


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mittlerweile? jaja früher war alles anders, auch die handballgegner... xD


Komm wo siehst du als 10 Jähriger gegner die ungefähr 1,90 groß sind und wie nen schrank aussehen?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Januar 2009)

ah desswegen ist MO so blöd in der Birne weil er immer Hinknallt^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Komm wo siehst du als 10 Jähriger gegner die ungefähr 1,90 groß sind und wie nen schrank aussehen?


ja die gegner werden größer.. du aber auch o_O
oder nicht?


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Januar 2009)

Er schrumpft, weil er weder Spinat noch Fruchtzwerge genug gegessen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> moin
> 
> oh gott galileo mistery mal wieder lustig^^


Nabend

Jop fühlen die sich nicht irgentwie lächerlich?


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Er schrumpft, weil er weder Spinat noch Fruchtzwerge genug gegessen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich esse beides net. ...
Und schrumpfe nicht.
@ Brille: Ja, trotzdem knallt man hin wenn die einen beim sprung festhalten irgendwie logisch-.-
@ Kamui: hdf


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich knall eh jede stunde mind 1-2 mal hin xD






Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille: Ja, trotzdem knallt man hin wenn die einen beim sprung festhalten irgendwie logisch-.-


dann ist das aber nicht durch dich ausgelöst.
und ersterer satz klang für mich nach selbstverschulden


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2009)

Brille und Razyl sind wiede da das kann ja was werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann ist das aber nicht durch dich ausgelöst.
> und ersterer satz klang für mich nach selbstverschulden


War aber nicht so gemeint.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> War aber nicht so gemeint.


dann tuts mir wiiiiiirklich leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann tuts mir wiiiiiirklich leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

So ich geh off baba euch


----------



## Silenzz (5. Januar 2009)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO wie gehts..?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Januar 2009)

So... der Classic Tricorder und der Classic Phaser sind schonmal bestellt... jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Shop der passende Uniformen hat -.-


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> läuft doch heute eh nur shice...


da muss ich dir zu stimmen^^

naja, ich leg mich hin, Gute nacht...


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2009)

alle weg ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Januar 2009)

Noch nicht^^


----------



## Melih (5. Januar 2009)

nabend


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2dyPwJnJf3g&...re=channel_page

SILENZZZ Kuck mal DAS ist harte konkurennz für dich


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2dyPwJnJf3g&...re=channel_page
> 
> SILENZZZ Kuck mal DAS ist harte konkurennz für dich


dafür gibts schon nen thread und ich hasse das lied jetzt schon^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

kamui, 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&start=3060
guck dir das oberste bild an, das ist harte konkurenz für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2009)

juh oich bin nicht alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (5. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2dyPwJnJf3g&...re=channel_page
> 
> SILENZZZ Kuck mal DAS ist harte konkurennz für dich



Kamui, nö ich steh nicht so auf "Pu**y-Lieder" bzw die sind keine Konkurrenz für mich wenn die auf Bushidos Beats rappen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> juh oich bin nicht alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNN


bei "alleine" kam mir grad wieder "allein, allein" in den sinn... dieser verdammte ohrwurm von diesem kacklied waaaah >.<


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Januar 2009)

Frau Brille sind sie etwa neidisch auf meinen smexy Körper?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> Frau Brille sind sie etwa neidisch auf meinen smexy Körper?


ja ich bin total neidisch auf deinen "smexy" körper xD


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2009)

bin auch mal wieder wech


----------



## Melih (5. Januar 2009)

Na ihr Schwärmer ......alles fit im schritt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Na ihr Schwärmer ......alles fit im schritt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


alles klar im bh?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Januar 2009)

Joa eigentlich schon^^


----------



## Melih (5. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> alles klar im bh?



Das müsste gerade ich dich fragen, Frau Brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Das müsste gerade ich dich fragen, Frau Brille


das thema ist abgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw melih, haste mich im icq geaddet?


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> 
> bei "alleine" kam mir grad wieder "allein, allein" in den sinn... dieser verdammte ohrwurm von diesem kacklied waaaah >.<





ja ^^ 

aer auserdem ist das unlogisch WIR sind allein ? WIR????? 

naja MOIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ja ^^
> 
> aer auserdem ist das unlogisch WIR sind allein ? WIR?????
> 
> ...


man it ja auch einsam zweisam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Januar 2009)

Ja sicher hat melih dich im icq geddet jetzt wo das  geheimnis gelüftet ist bekommst gleich viel mehr adds^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> Ja sicher hat melih dich im icq geddet jetzt wo das  geheimnis gelüftet ist bekommst gleich viel mehr adds^^


rofl^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Januar 2009)

Ich bin in wirklichkeit auch eine Frau und single *auf adds wart*

xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> Ich bin in wirklichkeit auch eine Frau und single *auf adds wart*
> 
> xD


du bist höchstens nen tittenmann


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Januar 2009)

óÒ


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na denn


----------



## Melih (5. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> btw melih, haste mich im icq geaddet?



Warum sollte ich?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich?


das war ne frage, weil mich jmd namens melih adden wollte... hab ich aber geblockt


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


oh oh oh  luete




kurze frage kann irgenwer mit den Curse client raten ? 
also sind da irgenwelche  viren drauf ?


----------



## Skatero (5. Januar 2009)

Das war sicher nur reiner Zufall. ;P


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Januar 2009)

Curse ist virenfrei curse benutzt andere ports deswegen wirds snur so angeeigt aber keine sorge 100% virenfrei
aber spammfrei net^^


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2009)

ok danke ^^ 


ahh der spamm naja den krieg ic hier auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ok danke ^^
> 
> 
> ahh der spamm naja den krieg ic hier auch
> ...


hier bekommste den spam aber, weil du es willst! xD


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2009)

ahh geh weg brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja wofür ist das internet denn da ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ahh geh weg brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


why  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> naja wofür ist das internet denn da ?


the internet is for... PORN

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=XHDwVKczbBI


alt aber gut^^


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2009)

*tröst* *tröst* 

war nicht so gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2009)

das lied ist voll geil


----------



## Melih (5. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das war ne frage, weil mich jmd namens melih adden wollte... hab ich aber geblockt



bin ja net mal icq :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> bin ja net mal icq :/


du musst auch nicht  icq sein, es zu haben würde reichen


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Januar 2009)

alles gammler


----------



## Melih (5. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du musst auch nicht  icq sein, es zu haben würde reichen



ich habe es ja nicht ......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2009)

pahh nichts gammler hier


----------



## Silenzz (5. Januar 2009)

Hey, wisst ihr bei welche Buffedshow Folge wurde Bushido Interviewt..?


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2009)

hmm kp ^^ 


HIp hop ist kacke ^^ 

nene musst mal alles durch gucken


----------



## Silenzz (5. Januar 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> hmm kp ^^
> 
> 
> HIp hop ist kacke ^^
> ...


Mach ich morgen bin mal off cucu


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2009)

jojo bb


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUHlHR0FAcM

ankucken


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2009)

mano der cure clinet nimmt irgenwie nicht alle meine add-ons an .,.-.-


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Januar 2009)

dann löschs und lads direkt bei curse runter dan müsste ers nehemen^^


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2009)

was die add-on ?

oder noch mal den client?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (5. Januar 2009)

addons


----------



## Raheema (6. Januar 2009)

jo danke dann auch bb 

gut nacht euch


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

nichts mehr los hier oder wie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> nichts mehr los hier oder wie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sieht so aus^^


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sieht so aus^^



schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Januar 2009)

Leider :/

lg


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

naja was macht ihr so? ....


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

family guy gucken


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Januar 2009)

E-Nomine höhren


----------



## Night falls (6. Januar 2009)

Aufgrund des guten Tipps von Grüner Brille nun das Gleiche...


----------



## Taikunsun (6. Januar 2009)

gerade Armageddon geschaut nice film  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Januar 2009)

Vorher noch Armageddon und jetzt auch Family Guy durch Brille ^^

lg


----------



## Timobile (6. Januar 2009)

Öhm... also ich zappe mir momentan die Finger wund! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, wird sich schon was finden.

((( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hasse die Werbung ab 0:00 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )))


----------



## Badfreak (6. Januar 2009)

Schau auf NT-V die History Doku über das dritte Reich.


----------



## Timobile (6. Januar 2009)

Badfreak schrieb:


> Schau auf NT-V die History Doku über das dritte Reich.



Schau's mir grad an. Du auch?


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Badfreak schrieb:


> Schau auf NT-V die History Doku über das dritte Reich.



Solche Dokus sind für leute denen  es gerade unglaublich langweilig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timobile (6. Januar 2009)

Naja, hab jetzt auch wieder umgeschaltet... aber die Werbung ist auf jedem Sender ähnlich bescheuert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Gegen Langeweile: Schaut euch mal mein neues Forenspiel an!

EDIT 2: Wurde gerade geclosed! ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Januar 2009)

Dann machs halt hier ^^

Ich mein der Nachtschwärmer hat kein Topic, und es ist grad eh nix los.

Außerdem wenn ein Mod was dagegen hat soll bitte drauf hingewiesen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Ok ihr Schwärmer


ich geh off!


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Januar 2009)

Nacht Melih

lg


----------



## Soramac (6. Januar 2009)

blubb


----------



## Tabuno (6. Januar 2009)

Liebe Nachtschwärmer,
immer mehr Leute rezzen tote Threads, besonders heute abend hat man gemerkt das es immer mehr werden, was meint ihr ? 
INVASION? ein fall für galileo mystery? und Razyl hat immer das gleiche Makro gespammt, wollte er nur seinen Postcount pushen? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sch*** Tag


----------



## Tabuno (6. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha ich war schneller nap!


----------



## Masterdark (6. Januar 2009)

GUTEN ABEND PÜNKTLICH UM 21 :00 und 15 Sekunden trete iche in.
Das Thema ist
Exzelsor- Genie oder Wahnsinn
(zweites glaub ich)


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

1. Es war kein makro o. sonstiges
2. Bringt das Thema hier gar nichts


----------



## Masterdark (6. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Liebe Nachtschwärmer,
> immer mehr Leute rezzen tote Threads, besonders heute abend hat man gemerkt das es immer mehr werden, was meint ihr ?
> INVASION? ein fall für galileo mystery? und Razyl hat immer das gleiche Makro gespammt, wollte er nur seinen Postcount pushen? Fragen über Fragen...


Ich als Professor für Nekromantik (Nekromantik auf 375) sage ich eindeutig, DIE GEIßEL KOMMT RETTET SICH WER KANN ARHTAS IS INCOMMINNNNNNNNNNNNNG AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Alanium (6. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend, die Fr... Herrschaften!


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (6. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> GUTEN ABEND PÜNKTLICH UM 21 :00 und 15 Sekunden trete iche in.
> Das Thema ist
> Exzelsor- Genie oder Wahnsinn
> (zweites glaub ich)



selber wahnsinniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

drugs are bad, mkay?


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Guten Abend, die Fr... Herrschaften!


Guten Abend Ala!


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Guten Abend, die Fr... Herrschaften!


hi ala.
tschüß ala.
tschüß gesindel.


----------



## Tabuno (6. Januar 2009)

hm seid ihr alle scheisse drauf oO chillt ma


----------



## Alanium (6. Januar 2009)

*Memo an mich*

Plan A: die Weltherrschaft
Plan B: Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen und schreiend im Kreis rennen
Plan C: zur Not kann man sich natürlich auch hochschlafen
Plan D: das Krümelmonster entführen


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hm seid ihr alle scheisse drauf oO chillt ma


Hmm mom
<@Lillyan> Ich glaub ich sperr vorsorglich schonmal den nachtschwärmer... das wird grausam heut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sagt alles


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (6. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Guten Abend, die Fr... Herrschaften!


Guten Abend


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Nabend ihr wuestle


----------



## Alanium (6. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend an die frisch Eingetrudelten. :>


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2009)

Nabend... und fühlt euch beobachtet :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

tach

ja lillyan, streu nur salz in die wunden meiner "thread beobachtet fühl" paranoia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nabend... und fühlt euch beobachtet :>


Das macht mir irgendwie angst...
Naja egal an die anderen:
Wie gehts euch? :>


----------



## Alanium (6. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nabend... und fühlt euch beobachtet :>


Danke, ich bin doch schon so paranoid genug. -.-


----------



## Masterdark (6. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nabend... und fühlt euch beobachtet :>


WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
*angst*


----------



## Alanium (6. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das macht mir irgendwie angst...
> Naja egal an die anderen:
> Wie gehts euch? :>


Mir geht's... Wie geht's mir? o.O Morgen ist Schule.

Edith: Hier hilft nur Plan B!


----------



## DeeeRoy (6. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nabend... und fühlt euch beobachtet :>



Gewohnte Umgebung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geht mir auf der Arbeit genau so...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Klar, Lilli-chan


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Gewohnte Umgebung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


auf der arbeit wirste bezahlt, dass du etwas machst und wirst daher beobachtet, hier wirste net bezahlt, aber beobachtet, dass du etwas nicht machst...
capiche?


----------



## Syane (6. Januar 2009)

Abend allerseits




Lillyan schrieb:


> Nabend... und fühlt euch beobachtet :>




...also ganz normal nä ;D


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mir geht's... Wie geht's mir? o.O Morgen ist Schule.
> 
> Edith: Hier hilft nur Plan B!


Och ich hab schon seit gestern Schule... und das schlimm genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es gibt ja immer schlimmeres


----------



## Masterdark (6. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Mir geht's... Wie geht's mir? o.O Morgen ist Schule.
> 
> Edith: Hier hilft nur Plan B!


Bei dir auch ab morgen?
*mitleid*


----------



## Tabuno (6. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nabend... und fühlt euch beobachtet :>


jojo bann mich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und tzz ich hab schule schon seit gestern


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2009)

Resistance is and always has been... futile


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jojo bann mich wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich würd nicht so darum bitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nabend... und fühlt euch beobachtet :>



Wayne Lili-chan....wird machen hier eh nichts unartiges *hust*


----------



## Alanium (6. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och ich hab schon seit gestern Schule... und das schlimm genug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt auch wieder... Obwohl... es gibt nicht viel, was schlimmer ist, um nicht zu sagen fast gar nichts.^^


----------



## neo1986 (6. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och ich hab schon seit gestern Schule... und das schlimm genug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nabend 

Oh du armer ich hab erst am donnerstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ahhh *panik* da muss ich Physik nachschreiben..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (6. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hier wirste net bezahlt



hehe, und da könnte ich genau das gleiche nochmal schreiben, was ich eben geschrieben habe...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (6. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich würd nicht so darum bitten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau, die macht das wirklich xD


----------



## Tabuno (6. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> genau, die macht das wirklich xD


hab ich schon gemerkt


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Oh du armer ich hab erst am donnerstag
> 
> ...


Schuleist net sooo schlimm... gut sie gehört zum schlimmen aber wie gesagt es gib immer eine schlimmere sache...
@ Melih: Nein, wir außer dir tun nichts unartiges


----------



## Alanium (6. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Bei dir auch ab morgen?
> *mitleid*


Ja! *schnief* *schluchz*


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Melih: Nein, wir außer dir tun nichts unartiges



Wers glaubt wird seelig...........ihr macht ja immer mit .....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja! *schnief* *schluchz*


*taschentuch reich* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

skatero antworte ma auf pm's <.<


----------



## Masterdark (6. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja! *schnief* *schluchz*


Schön 3 Arbeiten zurück bekommen in ZWEi tagen *WÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄH*


----------



## Tabuno (6. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> skatero antworte ma auf pm's <.<


macht der das auch nicht?^^


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

moin^^
bei mir auch ab morgen schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *taschentuch reich*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke. *schneuz*


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Danke. *schneuz*


Kein problem :>
boah gnaa scheiß sch** kälte


----------



## Timobile (6. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Oh du armer ich hab erst am donnerstag
> 
> ...



Hab auch erst wieder am Donnerstag! Viel Glück bei Physik! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

ich hab donnerstag nur biotest^^


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Alle die schon wieder in die Schule gehen/Arbeiten müssen bzw morgen wieder....dazu kann ich nur eins sagen :

HAHA!


----------



## Alanium (6. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kein problem :>
> boah gnaa scheiß sch** kälte


Bei dir auch so kalt? Willkommen im Club.^^


----------



## Masterdark (6. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Alle die schon wieder in die Schule gehen/Arbeiten müssen bzw morgen wieder....dazu kann ich nur eins sagen :
> 
> HAHA!


Lieber Schüler als Hartz 4 empfänger SO ;P


----------



## Tabuno (6. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hab donnerstag nur biotest^^


ich morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und @razyl jo muss morgen schon bus fahren anstatt s-bahn weil irgendwie alles eingefreezt is :/


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bei dir auch so kalt? Willkommen im Club.^^


-14 grad draußen, baaah.
kälte schoen und gut aber sooo kalt doch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (6. Januar 2009)

Hab von morgen bis Sonntag Wintersportwoche-.-

Und Montag wieder bis Abend Schule samt Test und einer SA


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Lieber Schüler als Hartz 4 empfänger SO ;P


der isn kinderpsychologe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der isn kinderpsychologe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was? Melih ist ein Psychologe? TÖTET IHN!


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der isn kinderpsychologe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso deshalb haben hier soviele Anime sigs...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (6. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> -14 grad draußen, baaah.
> kälte schon und gut aber sooo kalt doch net
> 
> 
> ...


-14,3 bei uns gerade . 20 cm schnee da ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. Januar 2009)

-12 rockz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

-12 
10cm schnee^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> -14,3 bei uns gerade . 20 cm schnee da ist toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also als ich heute früh aus der tür trat war mein erster gedanke nur
"WTF"^^


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (6. Januar 2009)

+5°C

kein Schnee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> +5°C
> 
> kein Schnee
> 
> ...


wohnst du in ner wüste?^^


----------



## Tabuno (6. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> +5°C
> 
> kein Schnee
> 
> ...


wie warn dein hauptdingens?


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> +5°C
> 
> kein Schnee
> 
> ...


wir reden net von unseren zimmertemperaturen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wir reden net von unseren zimmertemperaturen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und sowas nennt sich dann Ösi...^^


----------



## DeeeRoy (6. Januar 2009)

18,8 plus und die Heizung ballert...


----------



## Timobile (6. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


                  			 			 				ZITAT(Exzelsor_der_Zweite @ 6.01.2009, 21:28) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

+5°C

kein Schnee

WoW, wie habt ihr das geschafft? (WoW ist keine Anspielung auf ein sehr bekanntes Online-Mmorpg sondern ein Ausdruck des Bewunders und der Verwunderung) Bei uns liegt haufenweise Schnee, und darunter eine seeeeehr glatte Eisschicht!


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir ist es zwr kalt drausen....aber drinen ist es schön warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hab extra mein Pullover von Dreamhack an ,der ist zwar ein wenig eng (passen tut er mir schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber er hält sehr warm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

Timobile schrieb:


> WoW, wie habt ihr das geschafft? (WoW ist keine Anspielung auf ein sehr bekanntes Online-Mmorpg sondern ein Ausdruck des Bewunders und der Verwunderung) Bei uns liegt haufenweise Schnee, und darunter eine seeeeehr glatte Eisschicht!


WoW????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist es zwr kalt drausen....aber drinen ist es schön warm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also ich sitz zwar hier bei schönen warmen 19 grad, aber wenn ich nach draußen sehe wird mir kalt....^^


----------



## Timobile (6. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> WoW?????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, WoW! ^^ Guck gerade auf meine Zimmertemperaturanzeige (langes Wort o.O) und sehe:

*Es sind 22,2 °C*


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2009)

Timobile schrieb:


> (WoW ist keine Anspielung auf ein sehr bekanntes Online-Mmorpg sondern ein Ausdruck des Bewunders und der Verwunderung) Bei uns liegt haufenweise Schnee, und darunter eine seeeeehr glatte Eisschicht!


Das verhindert man, in dem man "Wow" schreibt und nicht "WoW"....


----------



## Masterdark (6. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also als ich heute früh aus der tür trat war mein erster gedanke nur
> "WTF"^^


Die Artztpraxis von neben an war geil hat den Schnee vor unsere Tür geschaufelt damit ihre Kunden besser auf den Hof könnenn und von daaus direkt rein können ohne durch den schnee  gehen zu müssen


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

Timobile schrieb:


> Ja, WoW! ^^ Guck gerade auf meine Zimmertemperaturanzeige (langes Wort o.O) und sehe:
> 
> *Es sind 22,2 °C*


+44,4 sind das 66,6! bei dir herrscht der teufel!


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> also ich sitz zwar hier bei schönen warmen 19 grad, aber wenn ich nach draußen sehe wird mir kalt....^^



19grad ??? wtf????

bei mir issses 26grad warm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Die Artztpraxis von neben an war geil hat den Schnee vor unsere Tür geschaufelt damit ihre Kunden besser auf den Hof könnenn und von daaus direkt rein können ohne durch den schnee  gehen zu müssen


Schnee ist nicht das problem, der liegt hier eh net, es ist die KÄLTE. Hmm zum Glück hab ich warme sachen angehabt, ... trotzdem da draußen friert man sich echt alles ab :/


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Bei mir ist es sehr warm und noch eine Woche Ferien... Muahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bis Montag)


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> 19grad ??? wtf????
> 
> bei mir issses 26grad warm
> 
> ...


und du hockst noch im Pullover da? o.O
Ich brauch keine Sauna, sondern ne nette Wärme mehr net. irgendwie ist das aber das perfekte wetter zum lesen hmm


----------



## Alanium (6. Januar 2009)

28° Zimmertemperatur, muhaha!


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> 28° Zimmertemperatur, muhaha!


Und Pullover, schal etc an? o.O


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (6. Januar 2009)

schade, ich hab nir 25,1 °C


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> 28° Zimmertemperatur, muhaha!



arg wegen 2 grad!!


verbrennne in der hölle!!!!!!!!!! (nicht ernst gemeint xd)


----------



## Alanium (6. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und Pullover, schal etc an? o.O


Ne, Schal net XD Wobei man dazusagen muss, dass ich ein lebender Eisbeutel bin, unter 25° frier ich ein.


----------



## DeeeRoy (6. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> 28° Zimmertemperatur, muhaha!



Der persöhnliche Sommer! Nicht schlecht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *macht den Ofen an*


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

wohlig warme 22° und ich sitz in unterwäsche da


----------



## Alanium (6. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> arg wegen 2 grad!!
> 
> 
> verbrennne in der hölle!!!!!!!!!! (nicht ernst gemeint xd)


Hölle > Himmel, da isses schön warm! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> arg wegen 2 grad!!
> 
> 
> verbrennne in der hölle!!!!!!!!!! (nicht ernst gemeint xd)


Hätt ich meine Heizung auf voller stufe hätte ich nun auch soviel vllt. sogar 30 grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber stufe 2 reicht :>



> unter 25° frier ich ein.


o.O
Naja ich bin off


----------



## Timobile (6. Januar 2009)

Seid doch froh dass ihr nicht rausmüsst... ich muss es auch nicht! *ggg*


----------



## Alanium (6. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wohlig warme 22° und ich sitz in unterwäsche da


Gut, dass ich nicht weiß, wie du aussiehst! oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja: Ofen > Heizung!


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Der Computer ist übrigens auch eine gute Heizung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich nicht weiß, wie du aussiehst! oO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hölle > Himmel, da isses schön warm!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaund? in der hölle wirste tagtäglich bis zum geht nicht mehr gefoltert......da sind keine geile brunnetten die dich verwöhnen (oder halt gut aussehende Männer für die frauen)


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> jaund? in der hölle wirste tagtäglich bis zum geht nicht mehr gefoltert......da sind keine geile brunnetten die dich verwöhnen (oder halt gut aussehende Männer für die frauen)


woher willst du wissen das es brunnetten sind^^


----------



## Timobile (6. Januar 2009)

Habt ihr euch schon was rausgeguckt was heute so ab 22:00 im TV läuft?


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

Timobile schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch schon was rausgeguckt was heute so ab 22:00 im TV läuft?


ich hoffe irgend ne serie auf mtv... zeichentrickserie aber und net sowas wie flavour of love 3 *kotz*


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hoffe irgend ne serie auf mtv... zeichentrickserie aber und net sowas wie flavour of love 3 *kotz*


21:15 soll my new bff mit paris hilton laufen^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hoffe irgend ne serie auf mtv... zeichentrickserie aber und net sowas wie flavour of love 3 *kotz*


/sign
Guten Abend die Damen und Herren


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> woher willst du wissen das es brunnetten sind^^



Tja das weiß nur ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 21:15 soll my new bff mit paris hilton laufen^^


Wtf? -.-


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich nicht weiß, wie du aussiehst! oO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Och ala da musste net viel wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und zum letzten:
Dat stimmt


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wtf? -.-


die schlampe braucht ne neue freundin, die ihr durch die clubs kricht und sie um 5 uhr morgens vom bürgerseig wieder auf die beine hilft und auch so nen nuttenfiffi hat


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wtf? -.-


auch paris hilton will liebe freunde
halt ne stufe weniger als bei flavour of love und a shot of love, die liebe paris will nur ne freundin^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. Januar 2009)

Aber der mist boomt ja richtig oder da gibts doch mittlerweile schon Showanzahlen im 2-stelligen Bereich oder^^ wer zieht sich sowas eigentlich rein^^


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Aber der mist boomt ja richtig oder da gibts doch mittlerweile schon Shows im 2-stelligen Bereich oder^^ wer zieht sich sowas eigentlich rein^^


*pfeif*


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Aber der mist boomt ja richtig oder da gibts doch mittlerweile schon Showanzahlen im 2-stelligen Bereich oder^^ wer zieht sich sowas eigentlich rein^^






Kronas schrieb:


> *pfeif*


Jetzt wissen wir wer.


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jetzt wissen wir wer.


ich mag nur die aussschreitungen zwischen den kandidaten^^


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (6. Januar 2009)

Um  was gehts jetzt eigentlich..

Juhu, hab nen Avatar^^


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

kann es sein das bei MTV abend keine ANimes wie blood und hellsing kommt? (sry hab aber seit einer ewigkeit net mehr mtv nachts angeschaut)


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> kann es sein das bei MTV abend keine ANimes wie blood und hellsing kommt? (sry hab aber seit einer ewigkeit net mehr mtv nachts angeschaut)


nicht mehr...
zwischenzeitlich kam ma wolf rain aber des wurd auch abgescdhafft


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> kann es sein das bei MTV abend keine ANimes wie blood und hellsing kommt? (sry hab aber seit einer ewigkeit net mehr mtv nachts angeschaut)


nur drawn together, south park, family guy, american dad


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor gebannt worden? Doppelaccs sind doch net gern gesehen?


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Hmm, auf welchem Sender kann man noch richtig Animes schauen...
Edit: Wehe jemand sagt Rtl II


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Exzelsor gebannt worden? Doppelaccs sind doch net gern gesehen?


Tja siehste mal^^


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (6. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Exzelsor gebannt worden? Doppelaccs sind doch net gern gesehen?


was habe alle gegen mich -.-

und wer bist du eigentlich
kennen wir dich aus dem IRC?


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> was habe alle gegen mich -.-
> 
> und wer bist du eigentlich
> kennen wir dich aus dem IRC?


wir haben die geballte macht der buffed mods... hinter uns


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> was habe alle gegen mich -.-
> 
> und wer bist du eigentlich
> kennen wir dich aus dem IRC?


Muss jeder aus den IRC stammen?


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm, auf welchem Sender kann man noch richtig Animes schauen...



Nur noch auf Stream seiten oder auf Japanischen Sender :/


ps: ich glaub ich kann mich mal errinern das bei irgendeinen Sender auf Primiere nur animes gesendet werden......


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Nur noch auf Stream seiten oder auf Japanischen Sender :/
> 
> 
> ps: ich glaub ich kann mich mal errinern das bei irgendeinen Sender auf Primiere nur animes gesendet werden......


animax meinten die leute in den kommentaren auf youtube als ich mir elfenlied ansah ;P


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> was habe alle gegen mich -.-
> 
> und wer bist du eigentlich
> kennen wir dich aus dem IRC?



Mich interessiert lediglich der Grund für den bann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil es leider ZU offensichtlich ist das du Scheiße gebaut hast, wenn du pappdoof nen "der zweite" an den Namen hängst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> animax meinten die leute in den kommentaren auf youtube als ich mir elfenlied ansah ;P



ich hab ja selber keine Ahnung wie es heißt....


ps: die einzigsten Sender wo animes komen sind RTL2 (da kommen aber nur geschnitte kinderanimes) und auf MTV(aber jetzt nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Man wieso ladet diese Seite so langsam... (ich meine nicht Buffed)


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man wieso ladet diese Seite so langsam...


wieso ladet dieser duden so langsam


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Für was willst du ein Duden?


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Für was willst du ein Duden?


um 'laden' zu konjugieren


----------



## White-Frost (6. Januar 2009)

Die letztn Tage is Buffed bei mir auch schlimm jo^^ Gestern einige Stunden lang gar nix naja^^


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Die letztn Tage is Buffed bei mir auch schlimm jo^^ Gestern einige Stunden lang gar nix naja^^



bei mir auch so....keine ahnung was los ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Hö? Wo willst du "laden" konjugieren?


----------



## White-Frost (6. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> bei mir auch so....keine ahnung was los ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja jetz wo Xbox unterwegs is auch wieder n wenig wieder auf Partner Seite Cynamite breitmachen^^ als meine letzte Konsole ging, ging ich irgendwie auch von dort^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2009)

Borg versuchen das Buffed Serverzentrum zu assimilieren um an die ganzen Süchtlinge hier auf der Seite zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hö? Wo willst du "laden" konjugieren?


Sagen wir es so:
Dein satz war richtig mies.
^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Borg versuchen das Buffed Serverzentrum zu assimilieren um an die ganzen Süchtlinge hier auf der Seite zu kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So wirds sein^^


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Hmm, wo ist der Fehler in meinem Satz?


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

es heisst "lädt"


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm, wo ist der Fehler in meinem Satz?





> Man wieso *ladet* diese Seite so langsam...


"Man wieso lädt diese Seite So Langsam"

EDIT:
So nun aber off |Vanish|


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Bin halt Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Borg versuchen das Buffed Serverzentrum zu assimilieren um an die ganzen Süchtlinge hier auf der Seite zu kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach was es ist Engel x der versucht sich bei jeden computer einzuhäcken damit es wie bei Matrix passiert (aufstand der roboter)


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Man wieso lädt diese Seite So Langsam"


Aber "so" und "langsam" schreibt man doch nicht gross.


----------



## White-Frost (6. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber "so" und "langsam" schreibt man doch nicht gross.


Das soll nur eine betonung sein das dies so nerve =P denk ich mal^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2009)

Ich stell mir das grad vor... Zam als Klingonischer Krieger läuft brüllend und das Bat'leth schwingend auf einige Borgdrohnen zu xD

*notier als möglicher Anfangsgag zum Release von Star Trek Online*


----------



## White-Frost (6. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich stell mir das grad vor... Zam als Klingonischer Krieger läuft brüllend und das Bat'leth schwingend auf einige Borgdrohnen zu xD


Wär doch mal Materiall für nen neuen Buffed Comic hmm^^


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich stell mir das grad vor... Zam als Klingonischer Krieger läuft brüllend und das Bat'leth schwingend auf einige Borgdrohnen zu xD


Aha? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich stell mir das grad vor... Zam als Klingonischer Krieger läuft brüllend und das Bat'leth schwingend auf einige Borgdrohnen zu xD
> 
> *notier als möglicher Anfangsgag zum Release von Star Trek Online*


was bitte schön ist ein Klingonischer krieger und was ist ein Bat´leth


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aha?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Borg: 

Klingonen: 

Bat'leth:  (Die große 2-Händige Klinge]


----------



## White-Frost (6. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> was bitte schön ist ein Klingonischer krieger und was ist ein Bat´leth





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


klingone^^


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

lol
pro sieben: vincent ravens kindheit
er zeigt uri alles

und dann
sein rabe beißt uri^^


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> sein rabe beißt uri^^



Haha!

das geschieht im recht


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Haha!
> 
> das geschieht im recht


kommt sogar ins krankenhaus^^
kommt gleich nach der werbung wers sehen will

bin mal off für heut


----------



## White-Frost (6. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lol
> pro sieben: vincent ravens kindheit
> er zeigt uri alles
> 
> ...


Wasn  Zufall *seuftz* wieso kommt kein South Park auf MTV und wieso krieg ich kein Comedy Central mehr rein *heul*


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wasn  Zufall *seuftz* wieso kommt kein South Park auf MTV und wieso krieg ich kein Comedy Central mehr rein *heul*


comedy central ist "umgezogen" ...
glaube nach 20 uhr oder sowas wo sonst nick läuft


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2009)

CC läuft nun ab 20:15 auf dem Kanal auf dem Nick läuft


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wasn  Zufall *seuftz* wieso kommt kein South Park auf MTV und wieso krieg ich kein Comedy Central mehr rein *heul*



tja dafür gibt es Streams 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: ich schau mir gerade Neon genesis evangelion an............endlich mal ein anime das ziemlich realistisch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> CC läuft nun ab 20:15 auf dem Kanal auf dem Nick läuft


Auf dem Kanal läuft bei uns ab 20 Uhr das Vierte T.T


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2009)

Dann machst du was falsch ^^ bei mir läuft da grad CC mit Southpark


----------



## White-Frost (6. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann machst du was falsch ^^ bei mir läuft da grad CC mit Southpark


Angeber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann machst du was falsch ^^ bei mir läuft da grad CC mit Southpark


bei mir läuft auch cc... allerdings sein sp grade oô


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2009)

Grad is auch Werbung... ^^ Grad waren sich Timmäääää und der Krückentyp am streiten


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wasn  Zufall *seuftz* wieso kommt kein South Park auf MTV und wieso krieg ich kein Comedy Central mehr rein *heul*


South Park Top 30 (mtv.de) <-- Hier kannst du South Park schauen.
Und ich denke mal mtv.de ist legal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Grad is auch Werbung... ^^ Grad waren sich Timmäääää und der Krückentyp am streiten


KrüppEEEÄÄÄÄLLLLKEILE!!!!!!!! ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2009)

Streiten... nicht knüppeln ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

hmm bei mir läuft da trotzdem was anderes als sp... o_O


----------



## White-Frost (6. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Streiten... nicht knüppeln ^^


Aso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gibt heut eigentlich kein richtiges Thema hier?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2009)

Sicher das du auf dem richtigen Sender bist?
Oder läuft bei dir Unity3Play Werbung?


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Januar 2009)

auf MTV kommt auch werbung lawl

vodafone kacke


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sicher das du auf dem richtigen Sender bist?


egtl scho
egal, ich mach mal sendersuchlauf


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab ihn auf jeden Fall, das Comedy Central Symbol unten rechts in der ecke ist ein untrügerisches Zeichen und bei mir läuft grad South Park wo Cartman versucht bei Paralympischen Spielen mitzumachen als Geistig Behinderter


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Also ich hab ihn auf jeden Fall, das Comedy Central Symbol unten rechts in der ecke ist ein untrügerisches Zeichen und bei mir läuft grad South Park wo Cartman versucht bei Paralympischen Spielen mitzumachen als Geistig Behinderter


also es müsste cc sein...
der sender stimmt, und grad kommt cc werbung und rechts unten ist auch cc

egal, ich geh dann mal unten schauen... bb^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2009)

Oo 
Wo lebst du? Vielleicht Zeitverschiebung? ^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. Januar 2009)

Alle gehen se T.T


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Januar 2009)

Mir is aufgefalenn, dass die Amerikanischen Soldaten G36´s haben ...


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Mir is aufgefalenn, dass die Amerikanischen Soldaten G36´s haben ...




…………………………_,,,--~’’¯¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;¯’’-,,_………………………………………………….
…………………….,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;¯’~,_……………………………………………
…………………,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’~-,,………………………………………
……………..,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; _,,_ ; ; ;¯’-,…………………………………..
…………..,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’_ ¯’-,\ ; ; ; ; ‘,…………………………………
…………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-~’’’’’~-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-‘;;;’, : |; ; ; ; ; ‘,……………………………….
……….,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘/ :,-~’’~, : ‘,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-,-‘ : // ; ; ; ; ; ;’,……………………………..
……..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,| : ‘-,;;;;,-‘ : /’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯’’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,……………………………
…….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-,,___,,-~’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’~,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-,………………………….
…….| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;-,;;’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-………………………….
……,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;-;;;;| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |…………………………
……| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-‘,;;;;|’’-~ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,…………………………
......| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;---,,,,,,,_,,,,-~’’, ‘-,;;;| ,,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,……………………….
……| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;¯’’~-,,,_ , , , , , , ‘,;,’,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;\……………………….
……| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-,~-,, , ,,’’,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,………………………
……’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘’-,,¯’’;;;;| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,………………………
…….| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-,_,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,………………………
…….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,……………………..
……..’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; \…………………….
………\ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,……………………
……….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|……………………
………..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-,………………….
………..’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,--~~--,, ; ; ; ; ;,--------,, ; ,--~, ; ; ,,-~, ; ;,--,,;,,-~~-,, ; ; ; ; ; ;’,………………..
…………| ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘’ . ,,--,, . ‘-, ; ; ; ;| . ,-,, . ‘, | . . | ; ;’-, . .\,,/ . ./’-,,--, . ‘, ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,………………
…………| ; ; ; ; ; ; | . .,’ ; ; ;’, . .| ; ; ; | . .’-‘ . ,-‘ | . . | ; ; ; ‘-, . . .,-‘ ; ;,-‘ . ,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,…………….
…………’, ; ; ; ; ; ;’, . ‘-,__,-‘ . ,’ ; ; ; | . .|\ . .\ . | . . |___ ; ;} . . / ; ; ;’----‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-,………….
………….| ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-,,_ . ._,,-‘ ; ; ; ; |__| .\__\ ;|_____/ ; ;/__/ ; ; ; ; (¯) ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,…………
…….......’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,………
…………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,_
…………| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;


----------



## White-Frost (6. Januar 2009)

RLY!!!


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> RLY!!!



und genau deswgen musstest du ein fullquote machen?


----------



## White-Frost (6. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> und genau deswgen musstest du ein fullquote machen?


Sonst is hier doch nix mehr los... wen ich mal da bin *seuftz*


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Januar 2009)

tja... wir meiden dich  xD


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> tja... wir meiden dich  xD



so genau musst du es ihm nicht sagen....sonst ist er noch traurig


----------



## White-Frost (6. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> tja... wir meiden dich  xD


danke *heul* weis jetz bescheit


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Wein doch nicht.
So schlimm ist es doch auch nicht, wir meiden dich halt einfach.


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> danke *heul* weis jetz bescheit



ach 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





doch nicht


----------



## White-Frost (6. Januar 2009)

Jaja macht euch nur über mich lustig.... länger wie ihr da und schon müsst ihr auf den Opa eintretten so ham mas gern!


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Januar 2009)

ich bin noch länger da^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ich bin noch länger da^^


auch im Nachtschwärmer? Dann warste aber ne ganze zeit nich da bzw. nich auffällig genug!!!! Und das als Nachtschwärmer!!!!


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

BOAh der fourth child von NGE ist ja sowas von gay o0


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Was?


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was?


Der 4 Pilot von Neon Genesis Evangelion ist sowas von gay.... :/


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Tja... Pech.


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

Na dann ich bin mal noch Warhammer spielen
Gn8


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Fällt euch eine gewisse ähnlichkeit zwischen




und




auf? xD


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

ja und nein

und erstmal hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timobile (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo an alle! Was schaut ihr grad so im TV (wenn überhaupt?)?


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

wer oder was ist ein TV ?


----------



## Timobile (7. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> wer oder was ist ein TV ?



Ein Fernseher, eine Glotze, ein... was weiß ich! ^^


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

und was macht man damit ?


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

naja is ja jetzt egal ich geh pennen gn8 hier ist ja wieso nichts los ....


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Januar 2009)

Ich dachte du meinst regdatum  xD

nee nachtscwärmer noch net solange ^^
meine aktive Teilnahme im Forum begann mit Warhammer ungf 1-2 monate vor OB


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich dachte du meinst regdatum  xD
> 
> nee nachtscwärmer noch net solange ^^
> meine aktive Teilnahme im Forum begann mit Warhammer ungf 1-2 monate vor OB



afro popo warhammer: habe mmich jetzt mal bei der einen PG gilde beworben


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Januar 2009)

Tolle Karte ^^

ich mag Wh net mehr xD
jetzt weiss ich auch wer mich da angewhispert hat, wo ich nich wusste wer das is ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Tolle Karte ^^
> 
> ich mag Wh net mehr xD
> jetzt weiss ich auch wer mich da angewhispert hat, wo ich nich wusste wer das is ^^



ich sagte doch man MUSS mich kennen >_>


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Abend


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

Bin ich erster wen ja JUHU 
wen net razyl ich hasse dich <.<


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bin ich erster wen ja JUHU
> wen net razyl ich hasse dich <.<


wahahahaha pwned XD


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bin ich erster wen ja JUHU
> wen net razyl ich hasse dich <.<


Nein, ich bin 1.
Tja pech gehabt^^


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

pfff


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Januar 2009)

Namd...


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> pfff


haha!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
baaah morgen 7, frei, 8. stunde => geschichte och nööö ich hasse mein Leben :/


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

hmmm star trek online? is das net abgesoffen?


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

oda war das star gate?


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

gogo schreibt ma was will heute noch auch die 1,8 kommen >.>


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2009)

Juhuu Freude...endlich is meine N64 Konsole da mit Mario64, Wave Race64, Lamborghini und Command & Conquer ... und es macht richtig Fun dat Ding zu zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Tage kommt noch en Paket meiner Schwiegermutti dazu mit zig Games, 4 Controller dazu und der Funfaktor erhöht sich um 1000  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2009)

n64?
neben mario brauchste da super smash bros.


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

so n teil hatte ich auch ma


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2009)

ich hab meine noch... benutz die aber schon länger nicht mehr^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Crack, und DU nennst mich Spammer`? pff
Gott die schlechten Narichten hören ja nimmer auf -.-


----------



## Syane (7. Januar 2009)

Nen n64 Haben meine Brüder noch ...da wird noch Zelda druf gespielt...klasse Game.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Januar 2009)

STO war nicht abgesoffen... Perpetual Entertainment bzw. P2 Entertainment ist abgesoffen, das Spiel wird seitdem von Cryptic Studios entwickelt und nach der Planung der Entwickler soll es Ende 2009 released werden


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

hmm in der zeit die ich weg war wie viele neue kamen da ? <.<


----------



## White-Frost (7. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Nen n64 Haben meine Brüder noch ...da wird noch Zelda druf gespielt...klasse Game.


Ohhh da hat wer geschmack Ocarina of Time des beste Nintendo game^^


----------



## Masterdark (7. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend

ersten Schultag gut überstanden ?

Ich schon,
zwei Arbeiten bekommen
Na egal


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> ersten Schultag gut überstanden ?
> 
> ...


Wieso erster schultag?


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

bei mir wars deer 3. o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2009)

ich hab noch bis mo zeit...^^


----------



## Masterdark (7. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso erster schultag?


nachn ferien ;P


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> nachn ferien ;P


Beantwortet meine frage net, ich gehe seit Montag wieder in die schule-.-


----------



## Masterdark (7. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Beantwortet meine frage net, ich gehe seit Montag wieder in die schule-.-


in nrw seit heute


----------



## White-Frost (7. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> in nrw seit heute


Bayern auch^^


----------



## Masterdark (7. Januar 2009)

Keiner will wissen was ich in meinen Arbeiten hatte ;(


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Keiner will wissen was ich in meinen Arbeiten hatte ;(


Was hattest denn du in deinen Arbeiten masterdark?^^


----------



## White-Frost (7. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Keiner will wissen was ich in meinen Arbeiten hatte ;(


Was hattest den in deinen Arbeiten Schatzi


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Nabend ihr °°°°°°°°°


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Keiner will wissen was ich in meinen Arbeiten hatte ;(


5+5


----------



## Masterdark (7. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 5+5


NEIN
3 und 1-
also mathe 1- und deutsch 3


----------



## White-Frost (7. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> NEIN
> 3 und 1-
> also mathe 1- und deutsch 3


Du bist es ich hab immer an dich geglaubt GOGOGOGOGOGOGOG JAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH LASST UNS FEIERN huihuihui


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

naja heute auch 3 prüfungen zurück gekriegt >.<
English 4,8
Deutschaufsatz 5,25
mathe 5 <.<


----------



## White-Frost (7. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> naja heute auch 3 prüfungen zurück gekriegt >.<
> English 4,8
> Deutschaufsatz 5,25
> mathe 5 <.<


4,8  5,25 is aber ne verdammt genau note^^


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

aja vergessen ich bin schweizer <.<


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Januar 2009)

screen her razyl!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> screen her razyl!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, ich brauch net noch ne verwarnung^^


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

was fürn screen hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, ich brauch net noch ne verwarnung^^


doch!



Crackmack schrieb:


> was fürn screen hab ich was verpasst?


desktop


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> doch!
> 
> 
> desktop


Nein und damit aus


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

ahh


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

arghs ich hasse es  -_-


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> arghs ich hasse es  -_-



Ich bin mir relativ sicher das "es" dich auch hasst ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin mir relativ sicher das "es" dich auch hasst ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
vielleicht hast "es" uns alle?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Januar 2009)

Davon wäre auszugehen... soviele Menschen die es gibt die "es" hassen...


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

ja "ES" hasst uns alle ...


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Ihr seid alle irgendwie merkwürdig .....


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle irgendwie merkwürdig .....


nein nein, DU bist merkwürdig


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

aha das sagte der jenige der ein komishces avatar und eine sehr sehr MERKWÜRDIGE SIGNATUR HAT !!!!!


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

rofl hier gibts mobs die heissen vergessener hauptmann wie zum teufel kann man nen hauptmann vergessen o.O


----------



## White-Frost (7. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> nein nein, DU bist merkwürdig


Sind wir nicht alle irgendwo merkwürdig


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht alle irgendwo merkwürdig


Ja aber nicht in den Ausmaße von Melh


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> rofl hier gibts mobs die heissen vergessener hauptmann wie zum teufel kann man nen hauptmann vergessen o.O



Tja die wurden halt einfach vergessen als Arthas zurück zu den Östlichen Königreicnen gegangen ist


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2009)

Für alle die es interessiert klickt mal den 2ten Link in meiner Sig an^^...hach wat bin i stolz^^


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

aha dan bin ich also grad da wo arthas die schiffe mit den söldnern gekillt hat?


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Januar 2009)

razyl, kennt deine freundin deinen desktop?


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> razyl, kennt deine freundin deinen desktop?


Jap, sogar die vorigen Bilder die drauf waren alle auch, warum?


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

ja warum ?


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> razyl, kennt dein freund deinen desktop?



Fixe´d

@Crackmack

jup


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap, sogar die vorigen Bilder die drauf waren alle auch, warum?


mich hat nur interessiert ob sie das stört. aber da nich: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für deine freundin^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mich hat nur interessiert ob sie das stört. aber da nich:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was soll denn daran stören o.O


----------



## El Homer (7. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> ja "ES" hasst uns alle ...


Wer ist "ES" eigentlich ?


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

so ma schnell azjol tanken <.<


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> so ma schnell azjol tanken <.<


Du stirbst


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> was soll denn daran stören o.O


mich würd sowas ja ooch nich stören. aber ich bin nich andere^^


----------



## White-Frost (7. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mich würd sowas ja ooch nich stören. aber ich bin nich andere^^


Sicher?


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mich würd sowas ja ooch nich stören. aber ich bin nich andere^^


hallo das ist nurn bild, sie hat nichts dagegen,ich sowieso net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Sicher?


nein


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> so ma schnell azjol tanken <.<




mit welcher klasse du kacknap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (7. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein


Gut


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

aha ich nix verstehen mehr ich reden mit wand ...


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> aha ich nix verstehen mehr ich reden mit wand ...


Die antwortet aber net zurück weißte oder?


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

dann ich telefonieren mit massa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die antwortet aber net zurück weißte oder?


och da gibts o pflanzen udn deine aussage stimmt ncih mehr^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> och da gibts o pflanzen udn deine aussage stimmt ncih mehr^^


Da kennt sich wer aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schon probiert?^^


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

ich telefonier jetzt mit massa basta ...


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> ich telefonier jetzt mit massa basta ...


Du hast seine tel. nr?


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da kennt sich wer aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nc bei buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

ja l...


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

melih mit dk


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

omg


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> melih mit dk



hast du Tank equip?


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

ich trage immer tank eq <.<


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich trage immer tank eq <.<



ok.....aber immer auf diese kleinen Spinnen (ka wie die heißen....vielleicht meuchelmörder oder so) die machen Rnd Meucheln (das kann man einem der platte trägt bis zu 12k criten :/)


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2009)

na keine comments zu meiner sammlung... i bin enttäuscht von euch^^ und dk is funny kann nur zur zeit net zoggen mach grad ne wow pause^^


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Toll da hat gerade ein Boonkind meinen 41 Dudu mitten beim leveln ein 14k crit mit sternenfeuer verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2009)

???

spiel schon so lange WoW aber die sprache verstehe ich teilweise immer noch net^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Toll da hat gerade ein Boonkind meinen 41 Dudu mitten beim leveln ein 14k crit mit sternenfeuer verpasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich wüsste ncih wann ich jemals so nen sternfeuer crit bekommen hätte XD


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

hehe^^


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

o,O 14k


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> ???
> 
> spiel schon so lange WoW aber die sprache verstehe ich teilweise immer noch net^^



Also

Ein Druide (wahrscheinlich level 80) der auf Gleichgewicht (Boonkind) geskillt ist hat mir meinen Level 41 Druiden einen 14000ter Crit mit Sternenfeuer Verpasst


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2009)

ahh dat is also ein boonkin..aso^^ danke für die erläuterung


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Januar 2009)

moonkin, boomkin, boonkin... alles das selbe aggro gesoxxe^^


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> ahh dat is also ein boonkin..aso^^ danke für die erläuterung



np du nap  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2009)

danke du SSFudaMv "Schwulen-Schmuddel-Filmgucker-und-des-als-Manga-verkaufst"







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

why haben meine ghule immer so scheiss namen?


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> why haben meine ghule immer so scheiss namen?



Weil Dein Dk "leethax0r" heißt?


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2009)

hmm Weil Sie ghoule sind????


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

ne mein dk heisst saturius <.< naja larvenbringer omg xD


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ne mein dk heisst saturius <.< naja larvenbringer omg xD



Das pet von mein dk hieß mal "Kakerlakenesser" .....


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

OMg ich bin gerade hin und her gerissen zwischen allianz und horde und weiß net was ich zocken sollen ......


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Am besten horde auf meinen server xD


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

das du mich mit deinem anime zeugs zu spammen kannst ne danke :pP


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> das du mich mit deinem anime zeugs zu spammen kannst ne danke :pP



Nein in Wow bin ich ganz anders als hier :/


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

und das glaub dir aber auch nur deine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> und das glaub dir aber auch nur deine Signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




In Wow wirste mich gar nicht mehr wiedererkennen xX


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

ja ne is klar spielt bestimmt blutelf und rennt nackt rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> ja ne is klar spielt bestimmt blutelf und rennt nackt rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Main ist Tauren Schamane (Männlich)

Mein 1.Twink ist Blutelf Paladin(Männlich....spiel den aber gerade kaum ....und ich renne mit dem nicht Nackt rum xD)

Mein 2.Twink ist Tauren Druide (Männlich)

und noch ein paar andre unwichtige Twinks (davon ist keiner eine Weibliche bzw männlicher blutelf der nackt rumrennt o0)


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

aha soll ich das glauben ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> aha soll ich das glauben ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar wenn du bei mein Server kommst dann zeig ich es dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (7. Januar 2009)

Ich mag Eis!


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2009)

zur zeit is mir dat vieeel zu kalt für eis.....oh du meinst das eis auf den strassen...ja dat kann aua machen^^


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> zur zeit is mir dat vieeel zu kalt für eis.....oh du meinst das eis auf den strassen...ja dat kann aua machen^^




mhhhh *darüber muss ich nach denken*


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> mhhhh *darüber muss ich nach denken*



Und was ist mit mein Angebot?` 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (7. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> zur zeit is mir dat vieeel zu kalt für eis.....oh du meinst das eis auf den strassen...ja dat kann aua machen^^


Ach so n schöner Becher Vanilie Eis und dann so Kirschen heiß machen und des ganze drüber is schon gut auch zur Winter Zeit^^


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

SUPER DANKE DIR *maaaaan*   -_- -_-


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2009)

mag keiner meine sammlung kommentieren.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



los kommentiert...bin gierig auf kommentare^^

aja und i bin stolz^^


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> SUPER DANKE DIR *maaaaan*   -_- -_-



willste jetzt vielleicht meine frage beantworten? ....


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

nein ich hab hunger auf vanille eis mit kirschen *schnief*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> nein ich hab hunger auf vanille eis mit kirschen *schnief*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann kauf dir welches ....


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

Ja ne is klar oki Spaß ist jetzt vorbei was war deine Frage ? ^^


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar oki Spaß ist jetzt vorbei was war deine Frage ? ^^



ob du mein angebot annehmst....


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

welches ? oO


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> welches ? oO



na welchers wohl ..


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

hee?


----------



## White-Frost (7. Januar 2009)

Will auch wissen welches^^ NEUGIERIG


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> hee?



ob du auf mein server willst -.-^^


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

kommt drauf an welche das is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> kommt drauf an welche das is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der beste natürlich xD


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

So ich geh dann ma off cya leute morgen schule >.<


----------



## White-Frost (7. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So ich geh dann ma off cya leute morgen schule >.<


Gute nacht euch allen bin auch weg


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2009)

n8i bin auch mal wech^^


----------



## Taikunsun (7. Januar 2009)

und welcher server ist des jetzt nu melih ?


----------



## Falathrim (7. Januar 2009)

Satanisten
Schwarz gekleidet, dämonisch gestimmt,
so bist du da, doch sollst du nicht,
du bist ein Satanist!
Entschwinde mir, du böses Wesen,
sonst waltet mein Rohrstock seines Amtes,
du willst es so, nun setzt es Hiebe,
dann bist auch du ein guter Christ.

'tis rockz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Januar 2009)

Snickers sehr gut.
Das ist doch der letze Saich alles voller Erbsen. *lach* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVgCmMjPBUM


----------



## Melih (7. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> und welcher server ist des jetzt nu melih ?



Ätschähä


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

melih ich versteh dich net


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> melih ich versteh dich net



Azshara


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> melih ich versteh dich net



er meint "azshara"

edith...zu spät -.-


----------



## Skatero (8. Januar 2009)

Ihn musst du nicht verstehen.
Er ist verwirrt. (South Park 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

Azshara was für ein zufall da wollte ich auch anfangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> Azshara was für ein zufall da wollte ich auch anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber mach bitte horde....sonst müsste ich dich ganken xD


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

wollte ich auch machen hör mir halt mal zu aber naja liegen halt noch so ein paar  Entscheidungschwierigkeiten da zwischen


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

achso o0


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Januar 2009)

achso Oo

Naja meinen erfolg schläg eh keiner bin Mitglied der WELTBESTEN RVR GILDE (tm)


----------



## Skatero (8. Januar 2009)

Glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

AHA

Naja ich geh dann mal pennen gute nacht


----------



## Skatero (8. Januar 2009)

Meine Gilde ist viel besser.
Ps: Signatur ist irgendwie veraltet.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Januar 2009)

Lo du  vergleichst deine gilde mit Frostbringer??? Oo


----------



## PTK (8. Januar 2009)

Hey ho allerseits-.-

1:27.. morgen 8 stunden unterricht und 4 stunden klausur.. und ich hab schlafstörungen.. ich kann nicht schlafen-.-

was machts ihr denn so?

ich schaue scrubs und versuche zu schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc is my Life (8. Januar 2009)

Ich schütte mich mit Bier Voll um Zu vergessen das ich seit einem halben Jahr weder ne Lehrstelle oder Job Gefunden hab -_-  und kuck auch Scrubs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (8. Januar 2009)

na guten durst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich fange wieder bei staffel 1 an.. bin jetzt bei folge 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc is my Life (8. Januar 2009)

Danke Ich bin bei der 3 Staffel 8 Folge Schade das es keine Neuen Folge mehr gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Januar 2009)

ich bin stolz so cool  zu sein.

und kuck Death note.


----------



## PTK (8. Januar 2009)

achso... bor.. scheiss schlafstörung.. schon 3 tage lang kann ich nicht normal schlafen-.-


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Januar 2009)

liegt am wetter^^


----------



## Pc is my Life (8. Januar 2009)

Oh Mein Beileit ^^


aber ich hab Gehört das Dass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr gut Wirkt wen man einschlafen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (8. Januar 2009)

ne.. war ja in den ferien 2 wochen in österreich.. war ja fast genau son wetter und ich konnte perfekt schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaube ich gehe morgen zum artzt und nicht zur schule-.-


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Januar 2009)

Joar Österreich ist schon toll und bei uns ist es weitaus wärmer


----------



## Skatero (8. Januar 2009)

Frostbringer? Noch nie gehört.
Ich glaube dir nicht, dass diese Gilde gut ist.
Solange du keine Beweise hast.


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

So, ich eröfnne mal die Heutige Runde^^ Hi@All


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

U Fail

4minuten zu  früh


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2009)

bei mir sinds frische 21 uhr was ihr meint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw 1,9k posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (8. Januar 2009)

FAIL FAIL FAIL
laut atomuhr noich 2 minuten


----------



## Masterdark (8. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei mir sinds frische 21 uhr was ihr meint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gz 1,9 k post


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> FAIL FAIL FAIL
> laut atomuhr noich 2 minuten



Und laut Atomuhr ist es zeit für dich ins bett zu gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

Schönen Guten Abend jetzt gibt es wieder vieles vieles neus,buntes,spannendes!


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> Schönen Guten Abend jetzt gibt es wieder vieles vieles neus,buntes,spannendes!



btw bist du dir jetzt einig? -.-^^


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2009)

btw huntermoon
bei dir bekomm ich alextraza im modelviewer als gif ausgespuckt


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> U Fail
> 
> 4minuten zu  früh



nach meiner uhr war es schon nach 21uhr...
SORRY^^


----------



## White-Frost (8. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Abend :/


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> nach meiner uhr war es schon nach 21uhr...
> SORRY^^



dann stell deine uhr richtig ein du knub!!!!!!!!!! xD


@Razyl 


haha!


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> @Razyl
> 
> 
> haha!


????


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> btw huntermoon
> bei dir bekomm ich alextraza im modelviewer als gif ausgespuckt




komisch...

p.s.: hab deinen post und deine pn erhalten, i-net hängt aber iwie...


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ????



na wegen was wohl`?^^


----------



## White-Frost (8. Januar 2009)

Was gibts heut für n Thema


----------



## Crackmack (8. Januar 2009)

Hmmmmm abend ihr naps <.<


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> na wegen was wohl`?^^


Ich weiß nicht was du von mir willst?


----------



## Masterdark (8. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Was gibts heut für n Thema


Exzelsor Teil 2


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du von mir willst?



ich meinte !HAHA! weil du den nachtschwärmer heute nicht eröffnet hast!!!!


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ich meinte !HAHA! weil du den nachtschwärmer heute nicht eröffnet hast!!!!


Achso... mir egal hab andere sorgen, und das geht vor den Kleinkram


----------



## White-Frost (8. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ich meinte !HAHA! weil du den nachtschwärmer heute nicht eröffnet hast!!!!


Von mir auch ein haha!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (8. Januar 2009)

keiner sagt hallo o.O wie unfreundlich


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> keiner sagt hallo o.O wie unfreundlich



du bist auch nichts besonderes also


----------



## Crackmack (8. Januar 2009)

sagt der hentai freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (8. Januar 2009)

Sagt mir Hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> keiner sagt hallo o.O wie unfreundlich


Hast du etwas erwähnt? hmm ich sehe nichts von dir auf der vorigen seite
@ Über mir:
Hdf


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2009)

kennt wer ein programm um bei gifs die seiten wegzu schnibbeln?


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> sagt der hentai freak
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sagte der der keine ahnung hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

hehe und wtf was ist hentai ?


----------



## Crackmack (8. Januar 2009)

sagt der der ähmm scheisse >.< aja der lesben freak <.<


----------



## Masterdark (8. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> hehe und wtf was ist hentai ?


Hentai Porns


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> hehe und wtf was ist hentai ?


stell dir eine nackte frau vor... dann stell sie dir gezeichnet vor. das ist hentai!


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

was ?


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Könnten wir EINMAL im thread ohne das Wort hentai oder sonstigen rotz auskommen der hier nicht hingehört? ist ja nervig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kennt wer ein programm um bei gifs die seiten wegzu schnibbeln?


aniemiert oder nicht?
wen nicht, machs mit nem 0815 bildbearbeitungsprogramm, wenn nicht keine ahnung^^

p.s.: wenn sich das auf a. bezieht, dann mach die seiten im mv ungefähr in der richtigen proportion und dann kanste im menü das einstelle...

p.s.2: hab jetzt mal n gif zum test gemacht, lad es grad hoch...


----------



## Masterdark (8. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Könnten wir EINMAL im thread ohne das Wort hentai oder sonstigen rotz auskommen der hier nicht hingehört? ist ja nervig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HENTAI HENTAI HENTAI HENTAI ;P ne scherz


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> aniemiert oder nicht?
> wen nicht, machs mit nem 0815 bildbearbeitungsprogramm, wenn nicht keine ahnung^^


animiert^^
will ja deinen ava zum laufen bekommen und mit rand erkennt man bei 100x100 alextraza nicht mehr^^


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

aja


----------



## White-Frost (8. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Könnten wir EINMAL im thread ohne das Wort hentai oder sonstigen rotz auskommen der hier nicht hingehört? ist ja nervig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ganz deiner Meinung früher war hier noch n wenig Nivou XD naja nich viel aber n bissel^^ Wir brauchen mal weibliche mitspammer vielleicht schämen se sich dann für sowas^^


----------



## Night falls (8. Januar 2009)

Dieser Thread is im Grunde genommen ein Witz... Jeder kommt hier Abends hin und holt sich ein paar schnelle +1 ohne Sinn und Verstand ô.o


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Könnten wir EINMAL im thread ohne das Wort hentai oder sonstigen rotz auskommen der hier nicht hingehört? ist ja nervig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab ja nicht angefangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (8. Januar 2009)

Nabööönd


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ganz deiner Meinung früher war hier noch n wenig Nivou XD naja nich viel aber n bissel^^ Wir brauchen mal weibliche mitspammer vielleicht schämen se sich dann für sowas^^


was is denn nivou
das heißt niveau^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Dieser Thread is im Grunde genommen ein Witz... Jeder kommt hier Abends hin und holt sich ein paar schnelle +1 ohne Sinn und Verstand ô.o


Deswegen isses auch ein Spamthread, normalerweise wurde hier mal auch alltägliches im RL besprochen, seit den letzten wochen immer, ich weiß zwar warum aber ich sags net...
@ White:
Ja war hier wo Mano, Brille, Crack, evtl. Kamui nur ab 0.00 hier waren, vllt. noch Trolli mal war hier auch noch mehr niveau als das hier...


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Nabööönd



Nabend Neko-lady


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> seit den letzten wochen immer, ich weiß zwar warum aber ich sags net...


Warum? Warum?


----------



## White-Frost (8. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Nabööönd



Abend



Kronas schrieb:


> was is denn nivou
> das heißt niveau^^



Werd ich nie lernen



Razyl schrieb:


> Deswegen isses auch ein Spamthread, normalerweise wurde hier mal auch alltägliches im RL besprochen, seit den letzten wochen immer, ich weiß zwar warum aber ich sags net...
> @ White:
> Ja war hier wo Mano, Brille, Crack, evtl. Kamui nur ab 0.00 hier waren, vllt. noch Trolli mal war hier auch noch mehr niveau als das hier...



Hmm zu solchen Zeiten eher seltener hier unterwegs XD Da bin ich entweder vor langweile im Bett oder hab halt was zu tun^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Warum? Warum?


Wenn ich das sagen würde, würden sich vllt. manche hier angesprochen fühlen daher lasse ich es
Aber wie gesagt:
Vor ein Paar wochen, wo nur so der "kern" aus Mano, Crack, Brille, Kamui und mir bestand gab es jedenfalls bessere posts als die, in den letzten wochen fliegt hier mind. 1 mal im thread "Hentai" rum oder "anime lesben" oder sonst was, das nervt langsam echt


----------



## Masterdark (8. Januar 2009)

Okay lasst uns ein wenig Niveau hier zurück bekommen. Erzählt mir von eurem Tag


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn ich das sagen würde, würden sich vllt. manche hier angesprochen fühlen daher lasse ich es



sag es doch......ich weiß das du mich meinst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (8. Januar 2009)

aja razyl sag uns dochma was du vermutest why mano weg is o.O


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> sag es doch......ich weiß das du mich meinst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du kannst es dir sicherlich denken, verfolg einfach mal die letzten wochen... nichts gegen dich Melih...
Genau crack, das poste ich zu 100% auch in den thread hier den JEDER lesen kann ... ist kla...


----------



## White-Frost (8. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Okay lasst uns ein wenig Niveau hier zurück bekommen. Erzählt mir von eurem Tag


Ex hat meine momentane gegen mich gerichtet die hat sich von mir getrennt. Schule ne versaute Prüfung rausbekommen. Xbox daheim und warte seit ner Woche drauf das endlich mal des Spiel kommt das ich zocken kann. Ich bin scheis depri fühl mich einsam und hab endgütlig mit der Welt der Beziehungen abgeschlossen

Und deiner?


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ex hat meine momentane gegen mich gerichtet die hat sich von mir getrennt. Schule ne versaute Prüfung rausbekommen. Xbox daheim und warte seit ner Woche drauf das endlich mal des Spiel kommt das ich zocken kann. Ich bin scheis depri fühl mich einsam und hab endgütlig mit der Welt der Beziehungen abgeschlossen


Ouch, das hört sich verdammt hart an.


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kannst es dir sicherlich denken, verfolg einfach mal die letzten wochen... nichts gegen dich Melih...



Ich fang ja nicht an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



wenn ich hier nur etwas poste kommt ja fällt ja aus irgendeiner ecke gleich das wort "Hentai" "Yaioh" "Yuri" oder "Lesben signatur"


----------



## Masterdark (8. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ex hat meine momentane gegen mich gerichtet die hat sich von mir getrennt. Schule ne versaute Prüfung rausbekommen. Xbox daheim und warte seit ner Woche drauf das endlich mal des Spiel kommt das ich zocken kann. Ich bin scheis depri fühl mich einsam und hab endgütlig mit der Welt der Beziehungen abgeschlossen
> 
> Und deiner?


Och meiner ging.
Nicht viel gemacht. Morgens eben schule 7 Stunden. Ging eigentlich alles. Dannach mit nem Freund was belabert.
Sonst eigentlich nix jemacht.


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich fang ja nicht an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nur lustigerweise hat der mist angefangen seitdem du hier (wieder?) bist, und klar warst du nicht bei jeden ding sofort der Übeltäter, aber der Rest kommt dann auf so einen scheiß.
Links werdne zu sonst was für Seiten gepostet...
Wie gesagt nichts gegen dich, aber das was ich schreibe ist allgemein. Es geht einfach nur tierisch auf die nerven.
Und du bist sogar sehr lustig,aber was dann andere sofort wenn das Wort "hentai" oder sonst was fällt dann abziehen, dafür fehlt mir einfach die verständniss


----------



## Crackmack (8. Januar 2009)

dan post es mir o.O


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte dürchfall, bin zuhause geblieben...
Das schlimmste war,  das der Dürchall- Ich Glaub nicht das ihr das hören wollt!
...


----------



## White-Frost (8. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur lustigerweise hat der mist angefangen seitdem du hier (wieder?) bist, und klar warst du nicht bei jeden ding sofort der Übeltäter, aber der Rest kommt dann auf so einen scheiß.
> Links werdne zu sonst was für Seiten gepostet...
> Wie gesagt nichts gegen dich, aber das was ich schreibe ist allgemein. Es geht einfach nur tierisch auf die nerven.
> Und du bist sogar sehr lustig,aber was dann andere sofort wenn das Wort "hentai" oder sonst was fällt dann abziehen, dafür fehlt mir einfach die verständniss


/sign^^


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur lustigerweise hat der mist angefangen seitdem du hier (wieder?) bist, und klar warst du nicht bei jeden ding sofort der Übeltäter, aber der Rest kommt dann auf so einen scheiß.
> Links werdne zu sonst was für Seiten gepostet...
> Wie gesagt nichts gegen dich, aber das was ich schreibe ist allgemein. Es geht einfach nur tierisch auf die nerven.
> Und du bist sogar sehr lustig,aber was dann andere sofort wenn das Wort "hentai" oder sonst was fällt dann abziehen, dafür fehlt mir einfach die verständniss



Dafür kann ich ja nichts wenn manche hier so unfair sind und wie ein kleines mädchen kichern wenn sie ein schmutziges wort lesen und dazu gleich ihr senf dazugeben müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (8. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Okay lasst uns ein wenig Niveau hier zurück bekommen. Erzählt mir von eurem Tag




Saß 5 Blöcke rum ...also war ca 12 Zeitstunden unterwegs ...die 5 Blöcke sahen wie folgt aus : 1. Block bin  um 7:48 angekommen (3 minuten nach unterrichtesbeginn...ja wir fangen um 7:45 an -.-) Damit durfte ich den ersten block ohne Unterricht verbringen als strafe fürs zuspät kommen x)...

Im 2. Block durfte ich Sagenhafte 4 Sätze voner Tafel abschreiben und danach nix mehr machen ..rumsitzen... DANACH waren für 3 Blöcke Vorträge angesezt ..die in peinlichen 2 Minuten Pro Schüler endeten (Meiner auch hehe)  und somit waren die Vorträge nach einem Block gegessen ...dann hab ichn bischen was gemahlt weil man ja mit seiner Zeit nix anzufangen weis....

Die jeweils zweistunden hin und Rückfahrt haben sich malwieder nicht rentiert ...und ich kann das Wochenende garnicht erwarten.


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ich hatte dürchfall, bin zuhause geblieben...
> Das schlimmste war,  das der Dürchall- Ich Glaub nicht das ihr das hören wollt!
> ...


lecker...

-------
busfahrt
biotest
physik vertretung
7 stunden
langeweile
hausaufgaben
langeweile
vergeblich versuchen alextraza gif mit 100x100 zu machen OHNE ränder


----------



## Masterdark (8. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Saß 5 Blöcke rum ...also war ca 12 Zeitstunden unterwegs ...die 5 Blöcke sahen wie folgt aus : 1. Block bin  um 7:48 angekommen (3 minuten nach unterrichtesbeginn...ja wir fangen um 7:45 an -.-) Damit durfte ich den ersten block ohne Unterricht verbringen als strafe fürs zuspät kommen x)...
> 
> Im 2. Block durfte ich Sagenhafte 4 Sätze voner Tafel abschreiben und danach nix mehr machen ..rumsitzen... DANACH waren für 3 Blöcke Vorträge angesezt ..die in peinlichen 2 Minuten Pro Schüler endeten (Meiner auch hehe)  und somit waren die Vorträge nach einem Block gegessen ...dann hab ichn bischen was gemahlt weil man ja mit seiner Zeit nix anzufangen weis....
> 
> Die jeweils zweistunden hin und Rückfahrt haben sich malwieder nicht rentiert ...und ich kann das Wochenende garnicht erwarten.


Block?


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Dafür kann ich ja nichts wenn manche hier so unfair sind und wie ein kleines mädchen kichern wenn sie ein schmutziges wort lesen und dazu gleich ihr senf dazugeben müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dich meine ich ja nicht im hauptgrund sondern die leute die dann sowas abziehen wie du da beschreibst. Und wegen solchen wird dann noch der Thread geschlossen, es nervt tierisch einfach nur noch.


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

ich hab hunger ....


----------



## Syane (8. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Block?



Block unterricht ... 1Block= 90 Minuten :> 

Son Abizeugs..


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> ich hab hunger ....



Dann mach dir was zu essen bzw kauf dir was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: hast du über mein angebot nachgedacht?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Syane (8. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend



Blub halli hallo


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> ich hab hunger ....


ich auch^^ ->aber durchfal^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2009)

Abend...

Ihr spammt zuviel !


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

1. Die Läden haben geschlossen
2. Ich weiß nicht was ...
3. Welches Angebot schon wieder ? 
4. Masse wird 2009 Weltmeister basta ...


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend selor,
auch noch einer der vernünftigeren!


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Dann mach dir was zu essen bzw kauf dir was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


angebot? *vorrige seiten durchseh*


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend selor,
> auch noch einer der vernünftigeren!



Welch infame Lügen verbreitest du hier?


----------



## Syane (8. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> 1. Die Läden haben geschlossen
> 2. Ich weiß nicht was ...
> 3. Welches Angebot schon wieder ?
> 4. Masse wird 2009 Weltmeister basta ...



1. Tankstelle
2.Don't call it schnitzel+fusel
3.Na das das du nicht ablehnen kannst...
4. Schaun wa ma nä :>


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Welch infame Lügen verbreitest du hier?


Ich meine mit "vernünftig" das du, so einer bist, der nicht sofort bei "hentai" oder sonstiges sofort irgendeinen scheiß in die Länge ziehst oder mit sowas anfängst.


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

*"Attero!
Dominatus!
Berlin is burning
Denique!
Interimo!
The reich has fallen" summ*


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Ich bin ja auch immer damit beschäftigt die Technischen Details der Sternenflottenschiffe zu checken ob meine Erinnerungen stimmen ob was neues hinzugekommen ist etc.


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> 1. Die Läden haben geschlossen
> 2. Ich weiß nicht was ...
> 3. Welches Angebot schon wieder ?
> 4. Masse wird 2009 Weltmeister basta ...



1.mcdonalds und bürgerking haben 24 stunden geöffnett...

2.Pech

3.na welches wohl?

4. schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (8. Januar 2009)

*gugt sich um*
 gaaaaaaaanüüüüüüüsch


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

1. Razyl ich bin auch noch normal hier
2. Apfelkuchen gefunden
3. Geh mal ins Mage forum .... 
4. jo


----------



## Masterdark (8. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Block unterricht ... 1Block= 90 Minuten :>
> 
> Son Abizeugs..


KK


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch immer damit beschäftigt die Technischen Details der Sternenflottenschiffe zu checken ob meine Erinnerungen stimmen ob was neues hinzugekommen ist etc.


Ahja...
hm...
gut jedenfalls postet du noch irgendwie was ordentliches was man diskuttieren kann, wenn hier star trek fans noch sind und net irgend so einen quatsch der in einen forum nichts zu suchen hat.
Gott wie ich mich sehne nach den Zeiten wo abends nur mano, brille, crack und Kamui, naja gut du warst auch ab und zu da, da waren....

@ Taikun: ich habe dich grad nicht mitgerechnet, entschuldigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Zinc schrieb:
			
		

> Don’t worry; you won’t be *Frankensteining* your starship together!



LOOOOL!
Das Geilste Wort ever! Frankensteining xD


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> LOOOOL!
> Das Geilste Wort ever! Frankensteining xD



woher haste das wort aufgeschnappt.....


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

hehe^^  bist auch gerade bei den Star Trek forums unterwegs ? ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

So, hab mir grad die Demo von "World of Goo" runtergeladen.
Hab das hier in Razyls Blogg elesen und mir gedacht, das das ja nicht schaden könne...


----------



## Syane (8. Januar 2009)

Sicher ausm Star trek Forum.


----------



## Crackmack (8. Januar 2009)

haut ma ab ihr neuligen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> So, hab mir grad die Demo von "World of Goo" runtergeladen.
> Hab das hier in Razyls Blogg elesen und mir gedacht, das das ja nicht schaden könne...


Danke für un die aufällige werrbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Crack: so meine ich das nicht-.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Aus dem STO Forum ^^
Frinc ist von einem der Devs (die Posten auch ab und zu mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) bei der Frage ob es Schiffsklassen gibt oder nur einzelne Teile aus dem man sich sein Schiff zusammenbauen kann xD

Aber echt... Frankensteining... ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Ich hasse Gedichte :/


----------



## White-Frost (8. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hasse Gedichte :/


Ich nich^^ Schreib selber gern was^^ Was hab ich die 10 minuten verpasst?


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

Kommt drauf an von Wem und was für eine Art ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an von Wem und was für eine Art ^^


Clemens Brento - der Spinnerin Nachtlied
Muss ich bis morgen auswendig können, und das gedicht ist zum erschießen schrecklich ...


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Clemens Brento - der Spinnerin Nachtlied
> Muss ich bis morgen auswendig können, und das gedicht ist zum erschießen schrecklich ...



oki das Gedicht ist richtig blöd ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> oki das Gedicht ist richtig blöd ^^


Besonders lernen, alter, ich bin bei strophe 5 undwill die lernen und sprech manchmal nen satzteil aus strophe 3 weil es sich verdammt ähnelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (8. Januar 2009)

Was sind denn das für Methoden bei euch auf der Schule? ô.o 
Gedichte auswendig lernen? Mein Beileid...


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Methoden bei euch auf der Schule? ô.o
> Gedichte auswendig lernen? Mein Beileid...


Öhem, das ist normal, zumindest wie ich es seit der 1. Klasse ankenne?


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

mhhhh bist nie über die 2 Klasse hinweg gekommen oder ?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Summ summ summ Klingönchen summ herum... ich will endlich mal ein paar Klingonische Schiffe sehen -.-
Aber immerhin ist klar das ich auch in STO eine Sabre fliegen darf!


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> mhhhh bist nie über die 2 Klasse hinweg gekommen oder ?^^


Doch... sonst hätte ich net im April/Mai Prüfung ...


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2009)

das erinnert mich an nen witz
gymnasium klasse 5: bauer heinrich hat 16 kartoffeln. wieviele kartoffeln hat er noch wenn 2 käufer je die hälfte der kartoffeln kauft?

realschule klasse 5: bauer heinrich hat 16 kartoffeln. wieviele kartoffeln hat er noch wenn ihm die hälfte der kartoffeln abgekauft wird und er 2 verliert?

hauptschule klasse 5: bauer heinrich hat 16 kartoffeln. wieviele kartoffeln hat er noch wenn er die hälfte verkauft?

schlaum (die zu dissende schule) klasse 5: bauer heinrich hat 16 kartoffeln. unterstreiche das wort kartoffel und sing ein lied dazu


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das erinnert mich an nen witz
> gymnasium klasse 5: bauer heinrich hat 16 kartoffeln. wieviele kartoffeln hat er noch wenn 2 käufer je die hälfte der kartoffeln kauft?
> 
> realschule klasse 5: bauer heinrich hat 16 kartoffeln. wieviele kartoffeln hat er noch wenn ihm die hälfte der kartoffeln abgekauft wird und er 2 verliert?
> ...


gibts in mehreren variationen, aber im Prinzip stimmts...


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2009)

naja. bin mal off für heut


----------



## White-Frost (8. Januar 2009)

bin für heute drausen man liest sich^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> bin für heute drausen man liest sich^^


Nacht White und Kronas


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mal vorläufig meine Signatur geändert damit hier mal im ganzen buffed forum das niveau ein wenig steigt


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

ciao ihr zwei dann wirds hier langsam wieder mau im forum oder ?


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> ciao ihr zwei dann wirds hier langsam wieder mau im forum oder ?



nope ich bin ja da


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich hab mal vorläufig meine Signatur geändert damit hier mal im ganzen buffed forum das niveau ein wenig steigt


Sieht lustig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ taikun: bin auch nimmer lange da:>


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

tztz warum nur WARUM GEHEN Alle nur *schnief*


----------



## Syane (8. Januar 2009)

Jezt lern endlich dein Gedicht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Das Niveau ist tot im Buffed Forum... da kann man nichts erhöhen...


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> tztz warum nur WARUM GEHEN Alle nur *schnief*



keine ahnung.....an mir kann es nicht liegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Jezt lern endlich dein Gedicht !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das buch brennt gleich >> und ich lerns schon, kann die strophen kann sie nur net auseinander halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Melih; AUSNAHMSWEISE liegt es nicht an dir, sondern daran das morgen schule ist^^


----------



## Syane (8. Januar 2009)

we lose


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Wuhahahahhahaa


und ich hab bis montag noch urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Wuhahahahhahaa
> 
> 
> und ich hab bis montag noch urlaub
> ...


Und dann arbeiteste wieder als....?


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

Klo Klempner^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> Klo Klempner^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Egal, ich bin off und "lerne" nochmal morgen früh, ist ja da auch noch Zeit *seufz*


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Aldieinkaufswageneinsortierer


----------



## Syane (8. Januar 2009)

Bin auch erstma weg denke ich ...macht et jut


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

ciao ihr zwei ^^


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Was für ein Beruf ich habe steht bei meiner mybuffed seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Was für ein Beruf ich habe steht bei meiner mybuffed seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Irgendwie, weiß ich nicht, hätte ich angst zu dir zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So off |vanish|


----------



## Dracun (8. Januar 2009)

soooo gaaanz kurz...i muss nur noch Lillyan Prophezeiung erfüllen dann bin i weg^^

http://my.buffed.de/user/439726/

bye bye und viel spaß ich N8schwärmer


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Mir is langweilig -.-


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mir is langweilig -.-



dann spiel ein browserspiel oder sowas :/


----------



## Noxiel (8. Januar 2009)

Oder Street Gears auf GPotatoe. Ich lade gerade den Client für die OpenBeta.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2009)

nee browsergames suckn ^^
ich spiel wc3 ^^
und wart auf Darkfall


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Ach und Selor


war grad auf deiner mybuffed seite und um ehrlich zu sein.....genau so hab ich mir dich vorgestellt :/


btw

wie gefällt euch meine neue signatur?


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Oder Street Gears auf GPotatoe. Ich lade gerade den Client für die OpenBeta.



wth??


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

toll^^für mich zu bunt


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> toll^^für mich zu bunt



wiso zu bunt?

das passt doch zu Google :/^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

könnte auch WCIII spielen…aber mein PC würde überhitzen…innerhalb von 2 Minuten… nur Foren und ITunes funzen ohne zu überhitzen…scheisse oda?


----------



## Noxiel (8. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> wth??



Wie habe ich das zu verstehen. GPotatoe Anbieter von Flyff und Konsorten. Jetzt Street Gear.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> könnte auch WCIII spielen&#8230;aber mein PC würde überhitzen&#8230;innerhalb von 2 Minuten&#8230; nur Foren und ITunes funzen ohne zu überhitzen&#8230;scheisse oda?



da fällt mir nur eins ein :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

ihr seid aber wieder nett


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Danke für un die aufällige werrbung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So, bin jetzt mit chapter1 bis auf letzte fertig^^
ich leg mich hin und les noch n bisl...

mfg: Huntermoon


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

StFu N00b GI3f ePix Vo mA mAx

@Melih


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

fast vergessen: und den anderen ein fröhliches spammen^^


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

ajo


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

GEIL! hab endlich die goldene Hundert erreicht^^ich bin bei DREI BLÖCKEN !!! WOOOHOOO


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> ihr seid aber wieder nett


dankesehr

@benij9


soll man das verstehen`?


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

Google übersetzung: "Ruhe und schenk mir, einen für meinen Mac-Mini Kompatiblen, Kühler."


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> "Ruhe und schenk mir, einen für meinen Mac-Mini Kompatiblen, Kühler."
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Warum sollte ich ?


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

Mal Nebenfrage: Wie gefällt euch mein Profil-Photo? Is 100% Original^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

Weil du mich ausgelacht hast "schmoll"


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mal Nebenfrage: Wie gefällt euch mein Profil-Photo? Is 100% Original^^



naja ich würde wenn ich du währe ein neues avatar machen

nicht jeder ist intressiert zu sehen was in deiner nase ist


ach und nur mal so....es gibt eine EDIT funktion......das verhindert doppelposts


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2009)

jetzt versteh ichs Noxiel ^^

völlig falscher winkel !


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

Naja, hab auch ein besseres^^aba dort sieht man weniger *details* hehe&#8230;

Edit: getestet und geschnallt^^


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

@benji bist du das auf dem avatar ?


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

Jezz im Ernst? Ja. 

Alles andere war zu langweilig^^
Bin aber auch gefühlte frische 16

Edit: nimm ein anderes Photo für euch.


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

So signatur ein wenig geändert


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

gut weil sonst fällt mir nur ein Zitat ein : Jetzt bekommst du Kloppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

So fertig. Na? Wie schauts aus? hab eig keine Ahnung mit programmen wie IPhoto


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> So fertig. Na? Wie schauts aus? hab eig keine Ahnung mit programmen wie IPhoto



das einzige was ich da sehe ist dein dicker bauch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

Der is nicht dick!
hab den Pullover sogar selber genäht^^Wirklich.
mein lieblings-Pullover
in Blau und das Bild in Silber: Appliziert!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ach und Selor
> 
> 
> war grad auf deiner mybuffed seite und um ehrlich zu sein.....genau so hab ich mir dich vorgestellt :/
> ...




W00t?


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> W00t?



wie W00t? das ist mein ernst


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Ne wie meinstn des?


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ne wie meinstn des?



als ich dein mybuffed profil besucht habe und dein bild gesehen habe dacht ich mir "genau so hab ich ihn mir auch vorgestellt"


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

"Werbeunterbrechung" Das Bild zeigt einen tollen Schüler mit selbstgenähten Pullover: "Jezz kannst auch du mich sehen!"


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Achso... das Bild meinste...  Der Dank für das tolle Foto liegt ganz bei einer Bekannten mit einem Fingerchen für Photographie ^^
Sie erfasst genau die Gefasstheit und den... äh Ladykiller perfekt in ein Bild gepaart mit der Eleganz und der "Gechilltheit" meiner Wenigkeit... bin da stolz drauf ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2009)

Wieso näht man sich n Pully?


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Achso... das Bild meinste...  Der Dank für das tolle Foto liegt ganz bei einer Bekannten mit einem Fingerchen für Photographie ^^



du weißt schon das ,dass eine beleidung war was ich vorhin geschrieben habe?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Januar 2009)

Leute!

seht euch bitte das an grad einer im Gildenforum gepostet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHAjx6n9v7A...feature=related


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2009)

Er steht drüber

in was für ner Gilde bist du ??
is ja ekelich


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Januar 2009)

www.frostbringer.com


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

Weil ich "Textiles Werken" in der Schule genommen habe anstatt…"werken"… Der Unterschid besteht darin: Stoff---Holz


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> du weißt schon das ,dass eine beleidung war was ich vorhin geschrieben habe?



Warum sollte ich mich bitte denn von dir Beleidigen lassen oder mich beleidigt fühlen, das ist unlogisch...


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> Leute!
> 
> seht euch bitte das an grad einer im Gildenforum gepostet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHAjx6n9v7A...feature=related



wääääähhhhhhhhh.........der arme


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

Der tut mir richtig Leid&#8230; und dann konnte man ihm 40 STD LANG!!!! ned helfen&#8230;

Bin selber mal im Aufzug stecken geblieben&#8230; für 15 Min.
Aba ich war zu der Zeit zu gut gelaunt und hatte gerade die ganzen Süssigkeiten von unserem kleinen Kiosk bei mir^^Music hörn mitschnippn und gut is.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Lest doch was da steht.... es ist ein FAKE...


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2009)

WILL NEUES BATTLETECH !!  JETZT  SOFORT

so das musste gesagt werden


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Januar 2009)

Selor  glaubste der ders reingestellt hat ist der Macher? also MUND!!!11eins eins elf!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v47/elBoris/81692821-1.jpg

zu geil...

@Pulli jUnGe

Unser lift bleibt desöfteren gern mal stecken altes drecksteil^^


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> Selor  glaubste der ders reingestellt hat ist der Macher? also MUND!!!11eins eins elf!
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v47/elBoris/81692821-1.jpg
> 
> ...



hat die das gegessen? o0


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Ist heut der "Macht Selor an Tag"?
Aber sonst ist bei euch noch alles sauber in der Kajütte oder?

Und Melih... bei deinem Versauten Hintergrundwissen hätte ich dir eine bessere Antwort zugetraut...


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

oh, jezz habs gesehn^^danke für Hinweis. Selor


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> hat die das gegessen? o0



Nein sich vaginal eingeführt  sieht man doch >_<


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2009)

muss nicht sein.
Es kann auch über magen usw nach da unten gelangen (kommt auf die Dehnbarkeit an ^^ ) 

ich will immer noch n neues mechwarrior -.-


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> Nein sich vaginal eingeführt  sieht man doch >_<



O M G o0


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

Tolles Profilfoto Kamui^^is des von Mirror egde?


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

ihr habt Probleme ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> muss nicht sein.
> Es kann auch über magen usw nach da unten gelangen (kommt auf die Dehnbarkeit an ^^ )
> 
> ich will immer noch n neues mechwarrior -.-




Dann muss die kleine aber im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes einen großen Hals haben... so ein Ding schluckt man nicht "mal eben" in einem Stück herunter, wenn man schon an nem kleinen Stück Fleisch erstickt...


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tolles Profilfoto Kamui^^is des von Mirror egde?



Fail ^^

datt is die komische type die so komische musik macht


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Januar 2009)

Das ist miyavi!

und Terrorsatan sag mal bist du doof was wird sie wohl machen wenn sie von ihm schwärmt?
aufessen? sicher nicht!


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

Ich clipse mal Zehennägel weg... wer einen Zeitgleichen Bericht NICHT will schreibt /sign wenn er postet


----------



## Priesthood (8. Januar 2009)

muss irgendwas irgendwo reinschreiben mir is totfad

hab morgen ne schularbeit und nen test und hab nix gelernt und müsst eig pennen weil ich sonst morgen fix nicht ausm bett komm (und wenn doch schlaf ich doch wieder im bus ein so wie vorgestern ... war ne witzige gschicht^^)
ärgere mich bissl über erotikwerbung, mein internet, wow, das fernsehen überhaubt, mein fernseher usw...aber morgen wirds fix geil mein brother kommt und dann wird gezokkt bist zum umfallen..

wünsch euch noch schöne stunden was auch immer ihr macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

muss lernen und pennen cucu mfg


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Januar 2009)

Priesthood schrieb:


> muss irgendwas irgendwo reinschreiben mir is totfad
> 
> hab morgen ne schularbeit und nen test und hab nix gelernt und müsst eig pennen weil ich sonst morgen fix nicht ausm bett komm (und wenn doch schlaf ich doch wieder im bus ein so wie vorgestern ... war ne witzige gschicht^^)
> ärgere mich bissl über erotikwerbung, mein internet, wow, das fernsehen überhaubt, mein fernseher usw...aber morgen wirds fix geil mein brother kommt und dann wird gezokkt bist zum umfallen..
> ...



Viel Glück^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> und Terrorsatan sag mal bist du doof was wird sie wohl machen wenn sie von ihm schwärmt?
> aufessen? sicher nicht!



zu fest geküsst?  kA 
es issn comic  der muss nicht logisch sein


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

er hat ned /sign geschribn^^also ich bin beim linken grossen Zeh


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> zu fest geküsst?  kA
> es issn comic  der muss nicht logisch sein



Mann sie hat ihn sich Vaginal eingeführt und basta >_< sons wäre es ja net witzig

Ich habe noch ein Bild im Forum gefunden (Fostbringer ftw)




http://www.electricretard.com/comics/0026a.png


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2009)

muss ich des Bild verstehen??

und net so rechthaberisch herr kamui

außerdem is  des Bessa


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

@Selor ja mit dem kleinen Stück Fleisch das passiert of aber es haben auch einige schon eine ganze Gabel verschluckt und denen ist nichts passiert..


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

Unser GildenForum is Total Inaktiv… Ich versuch dort ein Bisschen leben einzuhauchen "dort bin ich auch Zonalar"

schaut ma kurz rein…Gildenhomepage


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Januar 2009)

http://www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Rob...-your-heart.png

So ists richtig


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Januar 2009)

http://bazonline.ch/panorama/vermischtes/W.../story/13754114

So sind wir Österreicher!


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2009)

Öschis  
ich wussts schon immer


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Januar 2009)

Ja wir haben doofe alte Menschen die sich über alles aufregen


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

Ich bin Schweizer^^und der Jungendschutz treibs noch soweit das man alle Mg's Pistolen, Schwerter,Äxte und Schrottflinten in Schweizertaschenmesser umfunktioniert^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2009)

Alte Leute müssen halt immer was zu tun haben ^^  ( nichts gegen alte Leute aber manche ...brrr..... )

sonst fühlen sie sich unnütz

hab da selbst schon einiges erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ( ich sag nur Sonntagsfahrer [Benz + Hut auf der Hutablage] mit 50 bei erlaubten 100 ~_~ )
und dann beschweren wenn man überholt  xaxaxa


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

rofl

@terror fehlt nur noch der wackeldackel hinten


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

sry Leuts aba muss ins bett now. Merke langsam das ich…"müde" werde. Mir wird heiss/kalt und ein Schweissausbruch überkommt mich. Ich glaub ich muss schlafen.

Gl +hF
Mfg Zonalar/Benji9


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2009)

Das passiert bei dir wenn du müde wirst?? w00t ?


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

omg wie alt bist du 80 ?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> sry Leuts aba muss ins bett now. Merke langsam das ich…"müde" werde. Mir wird heiss/kalt und ein Schweissausbruch überkommt mich. Ich glaub ich muss schlafen.
> 
> Gl +hF
> Mfg Zonalar/Benji9



Das nennt sich HIV-VIRUS


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2009)

Da is aber wer gut gelaunt heute ~_~


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

ach stimmt ja… naja muss trotzdem gehen…hab gestern Nachmitag 4 Stunden geschlafen^^Am abend auch noch. Also cucu entgültig


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

da ist wieder der kleine gemeine Österreicher in dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Januar 2009)

*mit dem Finger über dem Banbutton kreis*

Damdidam...


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2009)

Der Hammer wird zum schlag vorbereitet ^^

Carcharoth?

Teg er Antikrist?? xDD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Januar 2009)

xD villeicht


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

verdammt wenn meint er jetzt ?^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Januar 2009)

er will nur verunsicherung machen und sehen wie wir zittern weil im fad is :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Nein nur du musst zittern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (8. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> *mit dem Finger über dem Banbutton kreis*
> 
> Damdidam...



was ist den wieder los? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Januar 2009)

Was?? hast du gesagt meine Mutter riecht nach Marmorkuchen?

oder wars was anderes?


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

tja das wüsstest du jetzt gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2009)

mein kopf kreiselt !
hört ma auf mit euren psychospielchen xD

btw..ich brauch noch 113 posts  xD


----------



## Taikunsun (8. Januar 2009)

LOL


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2009)

Warum sagt keiner mehr was? 
Hat der Hammer sooft zugeschlagen oder was?


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Teg er Antikrist?? xDD




!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

*activate Nerd-Mode*

Ob ich es irgendwie schaffen kann mir aus passenden Teilen eine Connie in STO zusammenzubauen... hoffe es sind wirklich so viele Teile wie immer von Customization gesprochen wird...


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2009)

Connie?
bei google gibts nix über connie+Star trek  ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Die Gute alte Constitution Klasse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Länge: 289m
Höhe: 73m
Breite: 132m
Besatzung: zwischen 203 und 450
Höchstgeschwindigkeit: Warp 9 und mit Hilfe warp 14,1 (Nach alter Skala)
An Bord mit dabei mind. 4 Phaser-Emitter und mind. 3 Photonentorpedoabschussrampen und 14 Wissenschaftliche Labore


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2009)

Und das is die Connie?  lawl

ihr trekkies  xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Connie hat sich halt als Spitzname für die Klasse etabliert, weil Constitution so unhandlich ist *gg*

Aber nicht steht gegenüber der Constitution Refit Variante, die zu den Klängen des Original Movie Themes über den Bildschirm gleitet in ihrer vollendeten Majestätischen Form... immer wieder Gänsehaut wert


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2009)

Ich muss mir an den Kopf fassen (wers nicht kennt --> Selber schuld )

Ich hab Star Trek ganz früher immer angekuckt ^^
und ich hasse immer noch Romulaner


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Und am 7. Mai werd ich in Originalsternenflottenuniform endlich meine Glanzstunde haben! ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2009)

Star Trek Con?   ( kA wie die abkürzung heisst )
oder einfach nur so


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

ach ich geh auch schlafen is ja irgendwie nichts los mehr  nacht


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Premiere des neuen Star Trek Films (Laut offizieller Seite sogar ein Tag vor den USA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) muss mich bis dahin nur in eine Uniformtaugliche Figur bringen... ich bin etwas... aufgegangen... ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2009)

schon wieder ein schlechter Kinofilm ;d


jaja das machen die Feiertage  D


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Sagen wir in meinem Fall... die letzten 3 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das passt schon... fünf Monate reichen locker aus für ein Knallhartes Sportprogramm, gesundes Essen und viel Schlaf...

Muss dann nur noch einen Shop finden der eine Original Uniform verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2009)

Wenn man im Internet ein Gammoreaner-Kostüm mit Hauern erstehen kann, dann kann man auch so ne Uniform erstehen ^^


----------



## Haxxler (9. Januar 2009)

Selbst ist der Mann. Näh dir eine ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Das Problem ist... heutzutage werden kaum mehr Originaluniformen gefertigt... das war mal vor Jahrzehnten so ^^ 

Und Nähen... kann ich net


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2009)

Frag ne Oma  xD

"Hey Oma kannst du mir ne Original Star Trek Sternenflottenuniform nähen? "


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Meine letzte verbliebene kann auch nicht nähen ^^

Naja ich geh jetzt erstmal schalfen!
Ich hab ja noch ein paar Monate Zeit bis dahin...


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2009)

nächtle ^^ ich leg mich auch mal hin  

byebye


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Und grad gesehen, nichtmal der OSTFC hat noch viele Uniformen xD


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

entertain me!


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend *seufz*


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

Nabend na Razyl wasn los ?


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

was is los razyl? erzähl


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was is los razyl? erzähl


Ich sollte hier nie wieder ein Smiley/ausdruck zum Anfangspost bringen, ihr geht ja total sofort ab...


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

omg...


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> omg...


Ja komm, ich mach einmal nen *seufz* und sofort binnen 1 min 2 Posts die wissen wollen was los ist o.O


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Na wenn du so offensichtlich um Aufmerksamkeit bettelst... kriegst du sie eben...


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Hey Razyl ..wie ist dein Gedicht gelaufen *Neugierig ist*


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Na wenn du so offensichtlich um Aufmerksamkeit bettelst... kriegst du sie eben...


Wo bettel ich darum? o.O
@ Syane: gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

<---- Langweilig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo bettel ich darum? o.O
> @ Syane: gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn du es postest wirst du auch reaktionen haben wollen



Taikunsun schrieb:


> <---- Langweilig ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


óÒ du bist langweilig? das is hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Hehe ...musst du es auch in Zukunft nimmer halten ...oder hatss sich sozusagen um ne Woche verschoben ...

Ansonsten tippe ich auf Autounfall vom lehrer? Natürlich war kein Schüler dran schuld nä?


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

nein mir ist Langweilig wollte ich damit sagen .... ^^


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn du es postest wirst du auch reaktionen haben wollen


Ich habe nur ein *seufz* gemacht, ich wollte darauf keine reaktionen-.- ich habe das einfahc so hingemacht, da es nur lediglich grad meine öhem stimmung darlegt. Aber ich wollte nicht damit das hier gleich 2-3 anfragen kommen "Razyl was los?" kommen :/

@ Syane:
Also heute nicht, da hat die Glücksfee super mitgespielt hehe aber das ist was anderes...
Und ja ich muss es erst am Dienstag halten, also noch zeit zum lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe nur ein *seufz* gemacht, ich wollte darauf keine reaktionen-.- ich habe das einfahc so hingemacht, da es nur lediglich grad meine öhem stimmung darlegt. Aber ich wollte nicht damit das hier gleich 2-3 anfragen kommen "Razyl was los?" kommen :/
> 
> @ Syane:
> Also heute nicht, da hat die Glücksfee super mitgespielt hehe aber das ist was anderes...
> ...


wenn du keine reaktionen willst lass es -.-


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

da hattest Glück und Trolli nicht Aufregen ^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn du keine reaktionen willst lass es -.-


Dann darf ich also:
Keine Smileys/Ausdrücke hier mehr posten? ok...


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Wirst du lernen oder es bis Montag Abend aufschieben x)


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Wirst du lernen oder es bis Montag Abend aufschieben x)


Lernen, morgen +Sonntag, Montag noch mal anschauen


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

hehe^^ *mir ist langweilig* ^^


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

Wie mich hier keiner haben will ;(


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Wie mich hier keiner haben will ;(


Abend Masterdark, was für eine überraschung, DU hier?


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Wie mich hier keiner haben will ;(



dann geh doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann darf ich also:
> Keine Smileys/Ausdrücke hier mehr posten? ok...


wenn du gleich so angepisst bist wenn es einen kümmert und man nachfragt JA


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn du gleich so angepisst bist wenn es einen kümmert und man nachfragt JA


warum wohl hab ich so reagiert? Dreimal darfste raten....


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Masterdark, was für eine überraschung, DU hier?


Jo wundert mich selbst


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> warum wohl hab ich so reagiert? Dreimal darfste raten....


is mir scheißegal.
wie gesagt, poste sowas nich wenn du eh nich drüber reden willst.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> is mir scheißegal.
> wie gesagt, poste sowas nich wenn du eh nich drüber reden willst.


Ok dann poste ich absolut keine Smileys oder sonst was, weil es ja sein könnte sein, das ich damit meine derzeitige stimmung darstelle.


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Dann musst du Obama und Massa aber den Mund weg machen :X

Oder sonen Zensur Balken drauf legen.


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

Nabend

@Razyl: man is der troll von eben sauer auf mich der hat mir sogar ne PM geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok dann poste ich absolut keine Smileys oder sonst was, weil es ja sein könnte sein, das ich damit meine derzeitige stimmung darstelle.


do what ever the fuck you want....


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> @Razyl: man is der troll von eben sauer auf mich der hat mir sogar ne PM geschrieben
> 
> ...


Abend.
Echt? Was hatter denn geschrieben?


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Januar 2009)

trolli und razyl! jetzt hört mal auf zu streite...


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Was hast du denn pöses gemacht :? Und wie ich das Wort Troll hasse ... nennt sie doch Menschen mit anderem Weltbild.


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

Könnte es sein das ihr alle ein wenig angefressen seit?


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> trolli und razyl! jetzt hört mal auf zu streite...


Ja sorry, aber irgendwo spinnts ja wohl....


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja sorry, aber irgendwo spinnts ja wohl....


in der tat


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Könnte es sein das ihr alle ein wenig angefressen seit?



Läuft nix gutes im Tv ...


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja sorry, aber irgendwo spinnts ja wohl....


was ist den überhaupt los?


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> in der tat


Und damit meine ich nicht Mich, sondern andere gewisse Personen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Musst du eben nicht wie ein stockbetrunkener Trucker reagieren, dann wäre alles in butter


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

Weis auch nicht warum man sowas Troll nent mag das ja eigentlich auch net aber anderst hätt Razyl vielleicht net gewusst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier:

naja, von nem 15-jährigen Komazocker kann man wohl nix anderes erwarten als so nen mist... have fun in deiner eigenen kleinen spiel-welt und denk dran: fürs komazocken bekommt man keine kohle...

und: BITTE kauf Dir einen Duden und ein Rechtschreibbuch: Deine Postings zu lesen ist GRAUENVOLL!


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Was fürn Troll, wie wo wann? Will auch lesen!


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und damit meine ich nicht Mich, sondern andere gewisse Personen...


ich könnte ja was dazu fragen,a ber das lass ich lieber.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Musst du eben nicht wie ein stockbetrunkener Trucker reagieren, dann wäre alles in butter


Ich habe vorhin schon gepostet: Warum wohl reagiere ich so? Das müsstest Du, Trolli und auch Mano, Brille, Crack, Kamui wissen....


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

wie gesagt mir ist L A N G W E I L I G ^^


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

*Blab rennt aus dem Thread raus*

...ich schau später nomma vorbei.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin schon gepostet: Warum wohl reagiere ich so? Das müsstest Du, Trolli und auch Mano, Brille, Crack, Kamui wissen....


tu ich. und genau darum habe ich dich gefragt. weil ich dachte dass du was in der richtung postest weil du mal drüber reden willst.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> wie gesagt mir ist L A N G W E I L I G ^^


mir auch...


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was fürn Troll, wie wo wann? Will auch lesen!


Zu spät is schon zu. Aber lesen kannsten HIER viel spaß.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> tu ich. und genau darum habe ich dich gefragt. weil ich dachte dass du was in der richtung postest weil du mal drüber reden willst.


Wollen? Öhm nein? Zumindest nicht mehr in diesen Forum, da hab ich genug erlebt wo es um mich ging...


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

AJO


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> AJO


Wie bitte?


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Ach menno... ich spiele doch so gern mit tröllchen...


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

LOL da merkt mann was das für ein Kiddy ist erst tut er mich anmeckern und ignoriert mich jetzt kann mich also nichtmal wehren naja ein Kiddy weniger das ich ertragen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

Neo du bist kein Stargate Fan also geh bitte auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wollen? Öhm nein? Zumindest nicht mehr in diesen Forum, da hab ich genug erlebt wo es um mich ging...


ich sollte jeden meiner posts 2 oder 3 mal schreiben -.-
genau darum dachte ich du willst jetz mal über was privates reden, denn weil du es ja sonst nich willst warum solltes du dann schreiben dass wohl was scheiße läuft?


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> Neo du bist kein Stargate Fan also geh bitte auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


? das kapiere ich nicht aber ich gehe wirklich gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> ? das kapiere ich nicht aber ich gehe wirklich gleich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wegen deiner Signatur hehe^^ und nein bleib doch ich brauch jemand der mir die Langeweile austreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich sollte jeden meiner posts 2 oder 3 mal schreiben -.-
> genau darum dachte ich du willst jetz mal über was privates reden, denn weil du es ja sonst nich willst warum solltes du dann schreiben dass wohl was scheiße läuft?


Wo steht das was scheiße läuft?


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> ich brauch jemand der mir die Langeweile austreibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Taikunsun mit Weihwasser bespritz* *Weichet! Weichet Dämonen der Langeweile!*


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo steht das was scheiße läuft?





Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend *seufz*



warum seufzt man? weils einem grad so gut geht?


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> *Taikunsun mit Weihwasser bespritz* Weichet! Weichet Dämonen der Langeweile!



das macht aber Aua 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> wegen deiner Signatur hehe^^ und nein bleib doch ich brauch jemand der mir die Langeweile austreibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Red ein wenig mit mir ich bin noch keiner von dennen die hier nur rummeckern.

Schade das es kein ignore gibt in buffed ;(


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> warum seufzt man? weils einem grad so gut geht?


Ein Glücklicher Seufzer?  Wer weiß....
@ Masterdark: gibt es...


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> warum seufzt man? weils einem grad so gut geht?


er wusste das er mit mir reden wird ;P


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> er wusste das er mit mir reden wird ;P


Dann wär ich eher geflohen... oh sorry nichts gegen dich


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Red ein wenig mit mir ich bin noch keiner von dennen die hier nur rummeckern.
> 
> Schade das es kein ignore gibt in buffed ;(


gibts doch...


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

masterdark ajo ^^


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gibts doch...


wo?


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> masterdark ajo ^^


wie war dein Tag`?


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> wo?


Drück zb auf meinen Namen (Razyl), es öffnet sich ein Menü (hier direkt im Forum) dort auf Profil gehen, dort kommt dann mein Profil (nicht mybuffed) und dort oben ist wieder ein menü und dort steht dann:
"Mitglied ignorieren"


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Red ein wenig mit mir ich bin noch keiner von dennen die hier nur rummeckern.
> 
> Schade das es kein ignore gibt in buffed ;(



Wer über mich wird gemeckert wo wan und wer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> wo?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Hmm so gehts auch Trolli.


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

Dada geschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

mhhh


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Dada geschaft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du ignorierst .... Taikun?


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Dada geschaft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn ignorierst du den?^^


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du ignorierst .... Taikun?


Ich glaube mich.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

leider kann man keine admins mehr ignorieren^^


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> leider kann man keine admins mehr ignorieren^^


Das wäre was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besser wärs aber wenn die uns ignorieren würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

und welcher admin wurde das so sein ? ^^


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich.


Ne dich nicht


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> und welcher admin wurde das so sein ? ^^


Wieso sollte man einen Admin ignoren? Wenn er dir ne PM senden will wegen ner VErwarnung gehts dann nicht?


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Ne dich nicht


Ah da bin ich ja erleichtert.

Dan is es doch Taikunsun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ah da bin ich ja erleichtert.
> 
> Dan is es doch Taikunsun?
> 
> ...


nee auch taiku isses nicht


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man einen Admin ignoren? Wenn er dir ne PM senden will wegen ner VErwarnung gehts dann nicht?


aus den gleichen gründen nen anderen user zu ignorieren.
und verwarnungen sind wohl unabhängig davon ob du darüber bescheid weißt oder nich.


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> aus den gleichen gründen nen anderen user zu ignorieren.
> und verwarnungen sind wohl unabhängig davon ob du darüber bescheid weißt oder nich.


deswegen wäre es ja anders rum besser das der admin z.b. mich ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> nee auch taiku isses nicht


Dann ich ha.
@ Trolli: Joa und dann kommt einer und fragt warum, undes hätte keine Verwarnung etc. gegeben. Keine Gute Idee


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann ich ha.
> @ Trolli: Joa und dann kommt einer und fragt warum, undes hätte keine Verwarnung etc. gegeben. Keine Gute Idee


näääääääää 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Wer denn dann nu?


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wer denn dann nu?


DU!


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

Der Troll hat die Ehre


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Der Troll hat die Ehre


Der der dir noch verraten hat wie es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Der Troll hat die Ehre


Achso...


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> DU!



Nahaein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nahaein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach komm, du trekki du


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Der der dir noch verraten hat wie es geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LOL!^^


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

ich würde Selor nie auf Ig packen der ist mit Star Trek schon genug gestraft

*weg duck und weg renn*


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

oO hätte ich jetzt nicht gesagt


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2009)

auf was packen?


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> auf was packen?


nicht AUF was sondern wir packen die sachen IN den Koffer


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> auf was packen?


Was willst du? (hier einen smiley einsetz der fragend guckt)


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> ich würde Selor nie auf Ig packen der ist mit Star Trek schon genug gestraft


<- da


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

Man da kommt auf der Buffed startseite immer so eine scheiß werbung von ad2games.com weis einer wo die weg geht ich finde nähmlich kein kreuz oder ähnliches und aus irgent einem gund ist die auch ganz schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> <- da


Nein da *ins leere zeig*


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein da *ins leere zeig*


o_O
du weisst wie ichs meinte


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> o_O


Was?


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Man da kommt auf der Buffed startseite immer so eine scheiß werbung von ad2games.com weis einer wo die weg geht ich finde nähmlich kein kreuz oder ähnliches und aus irgent einem gund ist die auch ganz schwarz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


abp


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Januar 2009)

*postratingpushing*


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> *postratingpushing*


Böse


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm, du trekki du



Püh!



Masterdark schrieb:


> ich würde Selor nie auf Ig packen der ist mit Star Trek schon genug gestraft
> 
> *weg duck und weg renn*



Aber sonst geht es noch gut oder?


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> abp


auf deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

buuuh star trek!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> auf deutsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


werbeblock mehr

oder wies halt wirklich heißt

adblock plus


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> *postratingpushing*


also ech...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> buuuh star trek!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich mags au nit


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

abp = buuuh star trek???  Üüüüääää????


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich mags au nit


Star Wars ist das beste


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> werbeblock mehr
> 
> oder wies halt wirklich heißt
> 
> adblock plus


ah


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Star Wars ist das beste



der meinung schließ ich mich an


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> buuuh star trek!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*pulls a Phaser with Setting to kill and fires at riesentrolli*


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Ach ihr hört doch alle Tokio Hotel!


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach ihr hört doch alle Tokio Hotel!


nein ich sorge nich für den lebensunterhalt von dir und deinem bruder


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach ihr hört doch alle Tokio Hotel!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BÖSE!!!


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *pulls a Phaser with Setting to kill and fires at riesentrolli*


*pull his Lasersword out of his jacket and kill selor kiith with one hit into his head.*

ich weiß  mein englisch ist gut


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

*re* Ihr Flamet euch ja immernoch oO


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Oi ist ja 2009, also "könnte" ja bald Eminems neues Album rauskommen


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oi ist ja 2009, also "könnte" ja bald Eminems neues Album rauskommen


Wer emimeme?


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> *re* Ihr Flamet euch ja immernoch oO


nein wir haben uns alle Lieb!

BACKE BACKE KUCHEN DER BÄCKER HAT JERUFEN


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> *re* Ihr Flamet euch ja immernoch oO


Ruhe du Senftrinker!
Ne, Spaß! WB xD


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Wer emimeme?


Eminem - Rapper und so...


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

oi ist 2009? oi is ist cool, aber 2009? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eminem - Rapper und so...


Ah ohrenkrebs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

gues who's back ..back again ...slim is back ...


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eminem - mittelmäßiger Rapper und so...


fixed^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ah ohrenkrebs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deutsche Rapper ala Sido = mieeeeeeeeser als mies
Englische Rapper = naja geht so
Eminem = toll


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deutsche Rapper ala Sido = mieeeeeeeeser als mies
> Englische Rapper = naja geht so
> Eminem = toll


ey der sido-buschido beef is grad wieder übelst lustig^^


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deutsche Rapper ala Sido = mieeeeeeeeser als mies
> Englische Rapper = naja geht so
> Eminem = toll


nnnööö ich seh das so

Rap = mieeeeeessssss
Hip Hop= mieeeessss
TokioHotel = mieeessss

Rest ist ganz ok


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ey der sido-buschido beef is grad wieder übelst lustig^^


Ich rede von der "Musik" die beide machen. Nicht darüber.
und trolli: Eminem ist super


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Muss auch ehrlich sagen ...Slim is der einzige Rapper von dem ich mir Diese Musik richtung ab und zu gerne anhöre ... Und auch schön den Vergleich zum deutschen "hahaharaapppp" gezogen ...das is lächerlich ...die Arme Jugend die sich sowas zu Vorbildern macht aber nur Meine Meinung....Den restlichen Ami Rap 2Pac oderso kann ich auch ned so wirklich leiden ...


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich rede von der "Musik" die beide machen. Nicht darüber.
> und trolli: Eminem ist super


einzelne tracks gehn


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Muss auch ehrlich sagen ...Slim is der einzige Rapper von dem ich mir Diese Musik richtung ab und zu gerne anhöre ... Und auch schön den Vergleich zum deutschen "hahaharaapppp" gezogen ...das is lächerlich ...die Arme Jugend die sich sowas zu Vorbildern macht aber nur Meine Meinung....Den restlichen Ami Rap 2Pac oderso kann ich auch ned so wirklich leiden ...




Nicht nur deine auch meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (9. Januar 2009)

Ohhhhhh der Meister is da der unglaublich einzigartige W H I T Y
aber ihr dürft mich auch Gott nennen Gott mit doppel T


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> nnnööö ich seh das so
> 
> Rap = mieeeeeessssss
> Hip Hop= mieeeessss
> ...


du stellst tokio hotel über eminem und co? KETZER


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Januar 2009)

Eminem geht ab, ich höre eigentlich sehr wenig HipHop aber Eminem hat nen ziemlich guten Tune. (:


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> einzelne tracks gehn


Ich sag nur:
Toy Soldiers,
Loose Yourself,
Stan,
...
...
...

Eminem ist als Rapper gut, und das neue Album kann im Zeitraum von Januar - März 09 kommen :>


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oi ist ja 2009, also "könnte" ja bald Eminems neues Album rauskommen



Oder es kommt Duke nukem forever raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sag nur:
> Toy Soldiers,
> Loose Yourself,
> Stan,
> ...


lol
genau in der sekunde wo du das schreibst wird in itunes gerade das lied toy soldiers aufn ipod geladen


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> du stellst tokio hotel über eminem und co? KETZER



Ich kanns aber auch so ausdrücken:

Tokiohotel, Hip Hop, Rap = Mieeeessss


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Tokiohotel, Hip Hop, Rap = Mieeeessss



Is Rüschtüsch!

lg


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

@ Mefisthor:
Pfff
@ Neo:
Rap in Deutschland ist total mies, einige amerik. Rapper gehen noch, Eminem is the best.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Neo:
> Rap in Deutschland ist total mies, einige amerik. Rapper gehen noch, Eminem is the best.


stimmt gar nicht... 
es gibt auch deutschrap der gut ist.
der geht in der masse der scheisse die die leute hören aber unter


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Mefisthor:
> Pfff
> @ Neo:
> *Rap in Deutschland ist total mies*, einige amerik. Rapper gehen noch, *Eminem is the best*.


niemals


----------



## White-Frost (9. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder sagt keine halo


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

HMWDH


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> stimmt gar nicht...
> es gibt auch deutschrap der gut ist.
> der geht in der masse der scheisse die die leute hören aber unter


Ich hab schon genug auf Youtube von versch., auch eher unbekannteren Deutschen Rapper gehört, aber naja... das war mehr schlecht als recht. Deutsche Sprache und Rap? näää


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Mal wieder sagt keine halo


hallo frosti


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Januar 2009)

Ich würds halt mal nicht verallgemeinern. Seeed, Peter Foxx, Deichkind, Culcha Candela usw. sind auch Rap, machen aber halt so Partymucke und die würde ich niemals mit Aggro Berlin, Thomek, Ekö und Curse und sonstwen in eine Schublade stecken.

Rap ist halt nicht gleich Rap.


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

Naja aber ich muss sagen der affen typ hat ein paar gute lieder gemacht is aber auch deutscher Hip Hop. Mir fällt grade bloß nicht sein name ein. Höre den zwar kaum bis ganicht aber das finde ich noch relativ gut sonst hör ich kein Hip Hop Rap oder POP.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab schon genug auf Youtube von versch., auch eher unbekannteren Deutschen Rapper gehört, aber naja... das war mehr schlecht als recht. Deutsche Sprache und Rap? näää


tut mir leid, wenn du von 13 jährigen sido fans die gehversuche auf youtube hörst... -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich würds halt mal nicht verallgemeinern. Seeed, Peter Foxx, Deichkind, Culcha Candela usw. sind auch Rap, machen aber halt so Partymucke und die würde ich niemals mit Aggro Berlin, Thomek, Ekö und Curse und sonstwen in eine Schublade stecken.


bis auf deichkind, die mal rap gemacht haben sind das keine rapper^^


----------



## White-Frost (9. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> hallo frosti


Einer^^
Und zur verteidigung des Rechtschreib fehlers ich hab mich grad n paar stunden mit Halo 3 auseinander gesetzt es ist nicht meine Schuld niemals!!!!
Was ist das Thema?


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Mal wieder sagt keine halo


Halo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rap in Deutschland ist total mies, einige amerik. Rapper gehen noch, Eminem is the best.



Meinte natürlich nur die Musik mit denen die "Gangstaz" aufm Handy abgespielt rumrennen.

und Tokio Hotel ... ohne worte Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Seeed, Peter Foxx, Deichkind, Culcha Candela usw. sind auch Rap,


Alle irgendwie mal angehört und fand alles mies...
Culcha Candela ging grade so durch, aber der Rest... neeeee

@ Brille:
Schön das du wieder so denkst... super 1a...


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Culcha Candela ging grade so durch, aber der Rest... neeeee


sach nix gegen deichkind =O


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

deichkind stinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (9. Januar 2009)

Ich werd mich mal abseilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mein internet schläft grade ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man sieht sich. bye


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Januar 2009)

Geht ab man.
Culcha Candela fand ich immer absolut beschissen, dann hab ich sie bei RaR live gesehen, seit dem find ichs garnicht so übel was die machen.

@ riesentrolli, was dann? ^^

Rage Against The Machine ist auch Rap, zwar eher Rapcore aber naja - welche Band hat denn wirklich nurnoch einen Musikeinfluss, so gut wie nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Januar 2009)

könn wir pls über was adres reden?


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Ciau Neo


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> deichkind stinkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pass auf was du sagst


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich werd mich mal abseilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bye


----------



## Melih (9. Januar 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

oki ich sag nur das Deichkind s....t 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hiho melih  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Mir wird gleich schlecht...
@ Melih: Abend


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Januar 2009)

Ciao Neo,
Hi Melih.


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Nabend



Ave


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir wird gleich schlecht...


spiegelt dein bildschirm wieder?


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Geht ab man.
> Culcha Candela fand ich immer absolut beschissen, dann hab ich sie bei RaR live gesehen, seit dem find ichs garnicht so übel was die machen.
> 
> @ riesentrolli, was dann? ^^
> ...


limit is scheiße.
seeed: dancehall, reggae, reggae/hip hop crossover.
peter fox: dubios
culcha candela: reggae ecke


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Nabend


Melih is da, jetz könn´wa über hentais reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> spiegelt dein bildschirm wieder?


Nein ich hab das Video angeklickt


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Januar 2009)

Ecke ecke ecke, überall wird gerappt.
Limit ist klasse.

Keine Ahnung ich höre sonst ganz andere Musik, auch viel DuB *auf Siggi deut*, aber zum Tanzen geht einfach nix geiler als diese Art von Musik und Ska. ;D


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Mag Rap und HipHop einfach ned. Ich mein das is doch Sprechgesang, reden mit musikhintergrund Oo naja ich bleib bei meinen Vorurteilen und hör weiter meine Rockmusik. Muss aber ein wenig Vorurteilfrei sein, weil Linkin Park ja Mike Shinoda in der Band hat, der auch Rapper ist und das auch gut macht.

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Das ist die einzige Musik die geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ecke ecke ecke, überall wird gerappt.
> Limit ist klasse.
> 
> Keine Ahnung ich höre sonst ganz andere Musik, auch viel DuB *auf Siggi deut*, aber zum Tanzen geht einfach nix geiler als diese Art von Musik und Ska. ;D


da is nur bismarck der assi. mehr nich^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2009)

ich weiss ich ob ich lachen oder weinen soll, dass es son mist gibt...


----------



## Melih (9. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> oki ich sag nur das Deichkind s....t
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kommste jetzt auf azshara?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Januar 2009)

Dub unso, ich rede von deiner..
Hättest du jetzt eigentlich verstehen müssen. Oo


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Mag Rap und HipHop einfach ned. Ich mein das is doch Sprechgesang, reden mit musikhintergrund Oo naja ich bleib bei meinen Vorurteilen und hör weiter meine Rockmusik. Muss aber ein wenig Vorurteilfrei sein, weil Linkin Park ja Mike Shinoda in der Band hat, der auch Rapper ist und das auch gut macht.
> 
> lg


Mike ist super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fort Minor :>


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist die einzige Musik die geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


löl


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dub unso, ich rede von deiner..
> Hättest du jetzt eigentlich verstehen müssen. Oo


das is dnb und nich dub^^


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist die einzige Musik die geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Is au Rüschtüsch !

lg


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Microsoft hat die Win7 Beta runtergenommen, da der server dauerdown war *hier einen lachenden Smiley einsetzen*


----------



## White-Frost (9. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Melih is da, jetz könn´wa über hentais reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jetz muss ich aber doch mal Mehli den Rücken stärken er fängt wirklich nich immer an die Provozierens schon rauf immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Januar 2009)

Durchs scretching und remixen ists jetzt eh alles das selbe, ich sag nur Dj Fresh.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> löl



Die beste Hymne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mefisthor schrieb:


> Is au Rüschtüsch !
> 
> lg



Natürlich bin ich richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Jetz muss ich aber doch mal Mehli den Rücken stärken er fängt wirklich nich immer an die Provozierens schon rauf immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab ich gestern abend auch nicht anders behauptet. Ich sagte nicht nur er, sondern auch andere.


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Microsoft hat die Win7 Beta runtergenommen, da der server dauerdown war *hier einen lachenden Smiley einsetzen*



Schreib doch die Emotion als lol ...da weis jeder bescheid undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mike ist super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist der einzige Rap den ich ned scheiße fand. Aber ist einfach ned mein Geschmack :/

lg


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

melih mal schauen momentan langweilt mich wow nur und rerollen naja ^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Schreib doch die Emotion als lol ...da weis jeder bescheid undso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *hier einen lachenden Smiley einsetzen*


razyl, warum benutzt du jetzt nochmal keine smileys???


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

ZU mainstream ..allesklar ...hmhmhmhm



Huntermoon schrieb:


> razyl, warum benutzt du jetzt nochmal keine smileys???



Wo warst du die ganze zeit als du immer zwischen den Streit gepostet hast? Das kauf ich dir jezt ned ab ... oder du haust einfach nur irgendwelche sinnlosen Posts rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> razyl, warum benutzt du jetzt nochmal keine smileys???


gefühlstot


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> razyl, warum benutzt du jetzt nochmal keine smileys???


Blätter ein paar seiten vor, dort steht es.
@ Brille:
Falsch.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> razyl, warum benutzt du jetzt nochmal keine smileys???



Die sind böse!


----------



## Melih (9. Januar 2009)

@huntermoon





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Blätter ein paar seiten vor, dort steht es.


Büdde sags kurz, bin jetzt zu faul noch was zu suchen Oo

lg


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

zeckenrap <3333


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> zeckenrap <3333


öhm wat? o_O


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Büdde sags kurz, bin jetzt zu faul noch was zu suchen Oo
> 
> lg





Razyl schrieb:


> Ok dann poste ich absolut keine Smileys oder sonst was, weil es ja sein könnte sein, das ich damit meine derzeitige stimmung darstelle.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> zeckenrap <3333


WHAAT? O_O


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> öhm wat? o_O


na zeckenrap halt^^ zb: np: Lea-Won - gegeneinander [yodokus rmx] "Remixed Vol. 2"


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Die sind böse!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sind Böse ..diese Smiles...


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2009)

der clown sieht doch nett aus


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Januar 2009)

Uah der Grund für unzählige schlaflose Nächte in meiner früheren Kindheit *-*


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

super jetzt kein Razyl nicht schlafen heute nacht *böser böser Syane


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> super jetzt kein Razyl nicht schlafen heute nacht *böser böser Syane


Wieso kein Razyl?


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> @huntermoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


war doch nich so gemeint! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (9. Januar 2009)

Der Clown sieht doch ganz nett aus^^ Ich hab Angst vor den ewig breit grinsenden Clown Fratzen


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Dagneschön Razyl aber warum dürfen wird dat ned wissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuerst dürfen wir nedmal über dein Privatleben reden und jetzt dürfen wir ned ma wissen wies dir geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Melih (9. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> war doch nich so gemeint!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LÜGNER!


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Dagneschön Razyl aber warum dürfen wird dat ned wissen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Ja warum dürft ihr net über mein privatleben reden. Das kannste dir wohl selbst denken und 
2. Ihr dürft doch wissen wie es mir geht, aber Trollis frage ging gleich weiter...


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Ja warum dürft ihr net über mein privatleben reden. Das kannste dir wohl selbst denken und
> 2. Ihr dürft doch wissen wie es mir geht, aber Trollis frage ging gleich weiter...


1. weil du eh schon genug darüber geredet hast müssen mas auch net =P
2. dann geh doch net drauf ein


----------



## White-Frost (9. Januar 2009)

Kaaaarrrräääähhhhhh ich bin ein Elefant


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

einfach ruhe im kartong


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Januar 2009)

Check das mal, die Styles von denen..
Sorry, interessanteres Thema inc?  - Ich hoff mal.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Der Clown sieht doch ganz nett aus^^ Ich hab Angst vor den ewig breit grinsenden Clown Fratzen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wusstest du, dass Joker sein Vadder ihm die Lippen größer aufgeschnitten hat und das rote rechts und link von den Lippen nicht nur Farbe sondern auch Narben sind? ... Sein Vadder wollte das sein Kind endlich ma wieder Lacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> LÜGNER!


Garnicht!

Warum hast mich jeder?


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. weil du eh schon genug darüber geredet hast müssen mas auch net =P
> 2. dann geh doch net drauf ein


1. Genug? oha, das waren vllt. maximal 5% mehr auch net.
2. Ich rechtfertige mich nur.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Genug? oha, das waren vllt. maximal 5% mehr auch net.
> 2. Ich rechtfertige mich nur.


1. ich glaube du hast das nicht richtig verstanden
2. tu das


----------



## Melih (9. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Garnicht!
> 
> Warum has*s*t mich jeder?



mit 2 s


zur frage: darum


----------



## Raheema (9. Januar 2009)

Moin


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ...Wusstest du, dass Joker sein Vadder ihm die Lippen größer aufgeschnitten hat und das rote rechts und link von den Lippen nicht nur Farbe sondern auch Narben sind? ... Sein Vadder wollte das sein Kind endlich ma wieder Lacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Interessant ...ich gebe zu ...ich habe den neuen film ned gesehen als er raus kam ... aber das ist schon Makaber-


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. ich glaube du hast das nicht richtig verstanden
> 2. tu das


1. Muss ich das? Ich denke nicht
2. Mach ich auch


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Januar 2009)

Hi.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Muss ich das? Ich denke nicht


wieso gleich so trotzig?


----------



## Raheema (9. Januar 2009)

ohh man ^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso gleich so trotzig?


Wieso nicht?


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Der kleine Hüpfer ist jetzt beleidigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso gleich so trotzig?


bei mir im gildenchat wüsste ich was jetz kommen würde^^
"sand in der vagina" XD


----------



## White-Frost (9. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Interessant ...ich gebe zu ...ich habe den neuen film ned gesehen als er raus kam ... aber das ist schon Makaber-


/sign
In letzter zeit tauchen hier wieder einige neue Gesichter auf hmm^^ also neuere als die neuen XD


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Januar 2009)

@ Syane, hols nach, der Film ist sehr gut.


----------



## Melih (9. Januar 2009)

Tja Klein Razyl ist jetzt beleidigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> "sand in der vagina" XD


kommt mir bei dem grad so vor <.<


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Der kleine Hüpfer ist jetzt beleidigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klein? wenn du meinst...


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Interessant ...ich gebe zu ...ich habe den neuen film ned gesehen als er raus kam ... aber das ist schon Makaber-



Ich habn schon gesehn und im Film sagt er das eh ... ich glaub ungefähr im ersten Viertel.

Ich find den echt wert gesehen zu werden, also Psychotischer (is nichtmal nen richtiges wort ^^) hätte man den Joker nicht darstellen können.

lg


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> @ Syane, hols nach, der Film ist sehr gut.



Ich weis garnich wieso ich den nicht gesehen habe ...Freunde hatten mir davon erzählt *erinnert sich schwach* Da war irgendwas mit nem "Messerspiel" das fand ich glaube ich ganz lustig als es mir erzählt wurde ...weis nur nimmer wie das genau war ..aber weil ich mich dran erinnere ...wars lustig ..glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd den Film sicher nochmal sehen ! entweder demnächst mal auf DvD oder irgendwann im TV ...Denke ich werds auf DvD Nachholen.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich habn schon gesehn und im Film sagt er das eh ... ich glaub ungefähr im ersten Viertel.
> 
> Ich find den echt wert gesehen zu werden, also Psychotischer (is nichtmal nen richtiges wort ^^) hätte man den Joker nicht darstellen können.
> 
> lg


türlich is das n wort. wer an psychosen leidet is psychotisch.


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Heath Ledger richtig? Der solls echt gut gemacht haben ..ist dann aber gestorben wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2009)

hach eine stelle im film wo ich herzlich lachen musste war der stift-verschwinden-lasse trick^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Heath Ledger richtig? Der solls echt gut gemacht haben ..ist dann aber gestorben wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...


Jap, weil er sich nen schönen "Cocktail" gemacht hat...
´


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mir letztens Batman Begins und den The Dark Knight hintereinander reingezogen, sehr coole Filme. Aber ich mag den Christian Bale auch so als Schauspieler, ich bin jetzt auch sehr gespannt was als nächstes für einer kommt, vorallem mit welchem Gegenspieler (Poison Ivy wär der Hammer imo). 
Naja die erste Szene die mir im Kopf hängen blieb war eher ein Bleistift Spiel, aber das ist beim schauen wirklich seeeehr witzig..


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hach eine stelle im film wo ich herzlich lachen musste war der stift-verschwinden-lasse trick^^



Genau das wars ! Nicht mit nem Messer ..jezt wo du es sagst fällts mir wieder ein ...das aber auch echt komisch wenn mans erzählt bekommt x)


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> mit 2 s
> 
> 
> zur frage: darum


DU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Januar 2009)

Glaub mir, wenn du den Joker dabei gestikulieren siehst kriegst dich nichtmehr ein.. ^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Christian Bale - der neue Terminator


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Glaub mir, wenn du den Joker dabei gestikulieren siehst kriegst dich nichtmehr ein.. ^^


da kann ich nurn /sign drunter setzen^^
die situation, die art und die tat selbst... da kann man egtl nur lachen


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> DU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Hmmm
hm
hmmm


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da kann ich nurn /sign drunter setzen^^
> die situation, die art und die tat selbst... da kann man egtl nur lachen




OKay...musste das jezt auf youtube suchen...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ip0AZbL7b0...feature=related

Ging echt schnell und kahm trozdem etwas unvorhergesehen ..dachte er macht das bei einem der "ja anführer da oder wer da sizt"


----------



## Melih (9. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> DU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hdf stfu gtfo wtf omfg zomg ololzo


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> hdf stfu gtfo wtf omfg zomg ololzo


Und das wird nun alles ausgeschrieben


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und das wird nun alles ausgeschrieben



Das wäre ungefähr das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Januar 2009)

ich verabscied mich mal, cu


----------



## Lillyan (9. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> hdf stfu gtfo wtf omfg zomg ololzo


*mit den Fingern ungeduldig auf der Tischplatte tipsel und angesäuert guck*


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Januar 2009)

Ich auch, ciaosen (;


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das wäre ungefähr das:


Dann soll er das so hinschreiben


----------



## Melih (9. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *mit den Fingern ungeduldig auf der Tischplatte tipsel und angesäuert guck*



wtf lilli-chan zomfg ololoolloololloolloololol


----------



## White-Frost (9. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *mit den Fingern ungeduldig auf der Tischplatte tipsel und angesäuert guck*


Eieiei der Avatar zieht ja den ganzen Respekt wieder runter =P


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Hmmm
Hmm 
Hmmm


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *mit den Fingern ungeduldig auf der Tischplatte tipsel und angesäuert guck*




Du Hast ja nen Neuen AVA! ...Das ist Ungewoht =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Eieiei der Avatar zieht ja den ganzen Respekt wieder runter =P


aber n bann stellt den respekt schnell wieder her *g*


----------



## Masterdark (9. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *mit den Fingern ungeduldig auf der Tischplatte tipsel und angesäuert guck*


Süße Katze
deine?


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

+


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> +


hmmm
hmm
hmmm?


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

ich wollt nur was wissen^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich wollt nur was wissen^^


Aha hmm?


----------



## Melih (9. Januar 2009)

……………………._„„„--~""""¯""~-,
.………………„-~"¯;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.…………„-~";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.…….„~";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.…,-";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.../;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.…\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.…..\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.…….\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\,
.………\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"-,………………¸~"")
.………..\,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"-,……….,-~";;;;;/
.……….…\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\…..,~";;;;;;;,-'.…_,-~"¯¯"~-,
.……….…..\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;",-";;;;;;__„-~"¯¯:::,-~~-,_::::"-„
.……….……\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;„~";;;;„~"¯::::::::::::::"::::::::::::::::::\
.……….…….\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-~"__„„„-"::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,
.……….……..\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-~"-~"::,-':::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,
.……….………\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;„~"::__„-~":::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,
.……….……….\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;_„-~":::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::_„„-~,~~~~--,
.………_„„„----~~\.……;;;;;,„-~"¯¸„„--~-,:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::_,-~":'\'-,:\:\|::\|\:\
...,-~"¯;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"-;_„„-~"::::::,-'::::_:::::::::\:\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,~':\'-,::',"-\::'':"::::::::\|/
..."-,_;;;;;;;_¸„„--~~""_,-'"~----"::/,~"¯"-:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,~"::\'-,:\;;'-';;;;;;;;;;;,-'::\:/
.…….¯¯¯.………,-':::::::::::::::\'-\~"¯_/:::/::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-',::\'-,::";;;;;;;;;;;;,-':\:'-,::\
.……….…………|::::::::::::::::::\¸:'~'::::,-'::,':::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-':\'-,:\'-,';;';;;;;;;;;;;;;,-':\:::'\-,|''
.……….………...|::,-~"::::::::::::/"~-~"::,-'::::::::::::::::::::::::_,-~':\'-,|:"'";;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-'¯::'-,:',\|
.……….………../::/::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::_,„-~"¯\:\'-,|;''-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-'--,::\-:\:\|
.……….………/::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-';;'-';;;;',/;\/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-.,|:::\-,\|..\|
.……….……./:::::::\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-~'''("-.,\::\::''
.……….…...,':::::::,'::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-'/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,--'::::::/"~'
.……….…..,':::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,„-~":;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-'::::::::,'::::/
.……….…./:::::::::::::::::::::„-|--~~""¯¯¯::',:::::,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,'::::::_,-'
.………...,'::::::::::::",:,-~"¯:::::::"-,::::::::::::/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,'::::::::::,'
.………../::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,:::::::\::¯¯¯"""~-,~,_/:::::,':::/
.……..,-"::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,_:::\: : : : : : |: : \::::::::/:/
.…..,-":::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::",:::::::::::::"-':::\: : : : : : : :\::::::\ LOOK AT THIS THREAD !!1 LAWL
...,-"::::::::::::::::::::::\:::::::::::::::",::::::::::::::::::\: : : : : :\: : :::::;;\
.-":::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,::::::::::::::",:::::::::::::::/|\ ,: : : : : : : |::::,'/|:::
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,::::::::::::::"-,_::::::::::\|:/|,: : : : : : ::'-,/|::
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,|_::::::::::::::"~-,_:::"-,/|/\:::::::::::\:::\"-/|:
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,_::::::::::::',"-,:::"_|/\\: : : : \::\":/|\|
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~-,_:::::\:::\:::"~/_\: : : '-,\::"::,'\
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,_:'-,::\:::::::"-,||\,-, : '-,\::-'-„
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-,'"-:"~,:::::"/_/:-/\--';;\:::/|\-,
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::/...'-,::::::"~„::::"-,/_:/\:/|/|/|_/
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::……"-,::::::::"~-:::::""~~~"¯::
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::………"-,_::::::::::::::::::::::::::/
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\………….."~--„___„„-~~"
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\...............
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::O::::::::::::::::::::::\..............
.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\
.::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\


----------



## Raheema (9. Januar 2009)

so kurze frage worum gehts grade?


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Picards Blick dabei ist herrlich!


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> so kurze frage worum gehts grade?


Tja ka daher mein
hmmmm
hmm
hmmmm


----------



## White-Frost (9. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Picards Blick dabei ist herrlich!


absolut


----------



## Raheema (9. Januar 2009)

ahh okay 


hmmmmmm

hmmhm

hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (9. Januar 2009)

Giev äpics!


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2009)

ist ja nicht wirklich was los hier...
und razyls ständiges hmmm nervt.
also ich bin dann mal weg, gn8


----------



## White-Frost (9. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Giev äpics!


Hät lieber treue Frauen =P XD


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Picards Blick dabei ist herrlich!



Hach made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Raheema (9. Januar 2009)

geiles bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist ja nicht wirklich was los hier...
> und razyls ständiges hmmm nervt.
> also ich bin dann mal weg, gn8


Ich warte nur auf ein thema, worüber man sprechen kann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-4WbwwhBmRk

Wo wir grad beim MHmmen waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (9. Januar 2009)

alos das werte isch geradf von einem dudu herrrhausfordert isch n bnm an ausf ischmal machte de mah uf a mal a 14k stirnfire


aggronaml oder?

!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim MHmmen waren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Einbetten auf Anfrage Deaktiviert


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> alos das werte isch geradf von einem dudu herrrhausfordert isch n bnm an ausf ischmal machte de mah uf a mal a 14k stirnfire
> 
> 
> aggronaml oder?
> ...



German plz!

@Razyl: ich änders ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

me2 hab gerade irgendwie lust auf tetris.....


----------



## Melih (9. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> German plz!



wfrashc ids gmrean?


----------



## Raheema (9. Januar 2009)

stmpfen video!!


----------



## White-Frost (9. Januar 2009)

Bin dann mal ausn Threat für heut^^ Falls eine treue nette singel Frau reinschneien sollte leitet sie weiter *seuftz* XD gn8


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Soo über was wollt ihr reden=?
@ White: was willst du mitner Frau?^^


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

ich will über Tetris reden


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Soo über was wollt ihr reden=?
> @ White: was willst du mitner Frau?^^



Practicing Shuttle Docking Procedures 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Practicing Shuttle Docking Procedures
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Erklär es für jeden verständlich in weniger als 5 Wörtern...
@ Taikun: TETRIS?! Über was kann man da reden


----------



## Raheema (9. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=SUNmLuNdiL8

das ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Soo über was wollt ihr reden=?
> @ White: was willst du mitner Frau?^^


Lieben und nach n paar Jahren vielleicht auch mal nich mehr allein sein (länger wie n Monat könnts doch mal eine aushalten ohne mich zu Betrügen oder verarschen T.T) damit ich ihr gutes tun kann und an solchen Abenden mich mit ihr wärmen kann (auf unsexuelle art und weise *seuftz* ihr perverslinge mit euren Gedanken*) aber eine ganz normal aussehende treue nette Dame gibts in der heutigen Gesellschaft nimmer T.T


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erklär es für jeden verständlich in weniger als 5 Wörtern...
> @ Taikun: TETRIS?! Über was kann man da reden



Was macht ein Shuttle wenn es zurück auf ein Schiff fliegt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Just let her open her Shuttle doors and let me in!


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

mei wr suchet der findet ... 

@Razyl wie ich es jetzt sofort zocken kann ....


----------



## Raheema (9. Januar 2009)

oh man das wird jetzt lustig da^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Lieben und nach n paar Jahren vielleicht auch mal nich mehr allein sein (länger wie n Monat könnts doch mal eine aushalten ohne mich zu Betrügen oder verarschen T.T) damit ich ihr gutes tun kann und an solchen Abenden mich mit ihr wärmen kann (auf unsexuelle art und weise *seuftz* ihr perverslinge mit euren Gedanken*) aber eine ganz normal aussehende treue nette Dame gibts in der heutigen Gesellschaft nimmer T.T


Das kommt... irgendwie... verdammt traurig rüber.
Und zu deiner klammer mit "perverslinge", ich habe daran nicht gedacht und hätte dadran auch net gedacht.
Und zum letzten: Doch gibts


----------



## White-Frost (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das kommt... irgendwie... verdammt traurig rüber.
> Und zu deiner klammer mit "perverslinge", ich habe daran nicht gedacht und hätte dadran auch net gedacht.
> Und zum letzten: Doch gibts


Du nich aber ich traus einen anderen zu bzw. bin mir ziemlich sicher^^ Doch nich so gnaz off nebenher einfach zocken also seltener da


----------



## Syane (9. Januar 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=SUNmLuNdiL8
> 
> das ist geil
> 
> ...



Süß...aber die Musik sagt mir nicht so zu.


----------



## Melih (9. Januar 2009)

Selor?


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und zum letzten: Doch gibts



Diese trifft man aber grundsätzlich nur bevor man stirbt... das ist ein Naturgesetz...

Melih: Ja?


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Du nich aber ich traus einen anderen zu bzw. bin mir ziemlich sicher^^ Doch nich so gnaz off nebenher einfach zocken also seltener da


Ich bin auhc noch recht "normal" bei solchen sachen.
@ Selor: Muss ich dir auch widersprechen


----------



## Raheema (9. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Süß...aber die Musik sagt mir nicht so zu.





Süß und verdammt lustig ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Ach und wieso widersprichst du da? Also ich hab weder eine getroffen, noch je eine gesehen...


----------



## Melih (9. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Selor schrieb:


> Melih: Ja?



hab ein lied für dich gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach und wieso widersprichst du da? Also ich hab weder eine getroffen, noch je eine gesehen...


Gesehen, getroffen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Lieben und nach n paar Jahren vielleicht auch mal nich mehr allein sein (länger wie n Monat könnts doch mal eine aushalten ohne mich zu Betrügen oder verarschen T.T) damit ich ihr gutes tun kann und an solchen Abenden mich mit ihr wärmen kann (auf unsexuelle art und weise *seuftz* ihr perverslinge mit euren Gedanken*) aber eine ganz normal aussehende treue nette Dame gibts in der heutigen Gesellschaft nimmer T.T



Dann machst du aber irgendwas fatal falsch Oo Mich betrügen die nie, wenn dann verlass ich die, weil die entweder zu doof sind, zu dick oder mir erst zu spät auffällt das die eigentlich hässlich(uhhh schlimme erinnerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ist ^^

lg


----------



## White-Frost (9. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach und wieso widersprichst du da? Also ich hab weder eine getroffen, noch je eine gesehen...


Dito...


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gesehen, getroffen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Apparently... when I neither met nor see one... I can't get together with them... it's logical isn't it?


----------



## Raheema (9. Januar 2009)

ahh ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Tja selor, ich kenne 3, die ungefähr den entsprechen(kleine, minimal abweichungen)


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Und das weißt du ganz genau...

Und nicht stören wenn ich nochmal Englisch schreibe... 3 En, 1 NL und 2 De Foren sind etwas viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Wer von euch ist Oberflächlich in sachen Frauen ? :O

lg


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und das weißt du ganz genau...


Öhem Ja. Ich kenne alle seit 10 Jahren, und kenne die vom persönlichen/charackterlichen verdammt gut

@ Mefisthor: du?^^


----------



## Melih (9. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Apparently... when I neither met nor see one... I can't get together with them... it's logical isn't it?


----------



## Raheema (9. Januar 2009)

oh man langeweile muss man haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






/edit


MEIN 500 EINTRAG JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Mefisthor: du?^^


Ich hab zuerst gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Ich habs gesehen Melih...


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich hab zuerst gefragt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein bin ich nicht.


----------



## White-Frost (9. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Wer von euch ist Oberflächlich in sachen Frauen ? :O
> 
> lg


hmm des einzige was ich beim äusseren vorraussetz is das Frau weniger wiegt wie ich^^


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Melih die ist doch geschminkt das es nimmer gesund ist. ich würd mit der (ernsthaft) nichtma zusammengehen wenn sie mich fragen würde. die is ungeschminkt sicher so hässlich wie gollum Oo

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Also das einzige worauf ich achte ist die Frisur, sie sollte schon eine passende gut aussehende Frisur haben ^^


----------



## Raheema (9. Januar 2009)

LOL ^^


----------



## Melih (9. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Melih die ist doch geschminkt das es nimmer gesund ist. ich würd mit der (ernsthaft) nichtma zusammengehen wenn sie mich fragen würde. die is ungeschminkt sicher so hässlich wie gollum Oo
> 
> lg



das ist mit absicht aber naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Melih die ist doch geschminkt das es nimmer gesund ist. ich würd mit der (ernsthaft) nichtma zusammengehen wenn sie mich fragen würde. die is ungeschminkt sicher so hässlich wie gollum Oo
> 
> lg


Dann passt sie doch zu Melih o.O


----------



## Taikunsun (9. Januar 2009)

was heißt hier naja ihr nervt mich gerade alle -.-


----------



## Melih (9. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann passt sie doch zu Melih o.O




Also das war ein Fehler sowas hier zu schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Taukunsun

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;_,,,--~&#8217;&#8217;¯¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;¯&#8217;&#8217;-,,_&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.,-~&#8217;&#8217; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;¯&#8217;~,_&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,-&#8216;&#8217; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;&#8217;&#8217;~-,,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..,-&#8216;&#8217; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; _,,_ ; ; ;¯&#8217;-,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..,-&#8216;&#8217; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-&#8216;&#8217;_ ¯&#8217;-,\ ; ; ; ; &#8216;,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,&#8217; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-~&#8217;&#8217;&#8217;&#8217;&#8217;~-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;&#8217;-&#8216;;;;&#8217;, : |; ; ; ; ; &#8216;,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.,-&#8216; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-&#8216;/ :,-~&#8217;&#8217;~, : &#8216;,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;&#8217;-,-&#8216; : // ; ; ; ; ; ;&#8217;,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
&#8230;&#8230;..,-&#8216; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;&#8217;,| : &#8216;-,;;;;,-&#8216; : /&#8217; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯&#8217;&#8217;&#8217;¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; &#8216;-,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
&#8230;&#8230;.,&#8217; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;&#8217;&#8217;-,,___,,-~&#8217; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;&#8217;&#8217;~,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;&#8217;-,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
&#8230;&#8230;.| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;-,;;&#8217;, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;&#8217;-&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
&#8230;&#8230;,&#8217; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;-;;;;| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
&#8230;&#8230;| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-&#8216;,;;;;|&#8217;&#8217;-~ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; &#8216;,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
......| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;---,,,,,,,_,,,,-~&#8217;&#8217;, &#8216;-,;;;| ,,-&#8216; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;&#8217;,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
&#8230;&#8230;| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;¯&#8217;&#8217;~-,,,_ , , , , , , &#8216;,;,&#8217;,&#8217; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;\&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
&#8230;&#8230;| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;&#8217;&#8217;-,~-,, , ,,&#8217;&#8217;,&#8217; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;&#8217;,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
&#8230;&#8230;&#8217;, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; &#8216;&#8217;-,,¯&#8217;&#8217;;;;;| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;&#8217;,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
&#8230;&#8230;.| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;&#8217;&#8217;-,_,&#8217; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; &#8216;,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
&#8230;&#8230;.&#8217;, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;&#8217;,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
&#8230;&#8230;..&#8217;, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; \&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;\ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; &#8216;,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8217;, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;&#8217;-,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8217;, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,--~~--,, ; ; ; ; ;,--------,, ; ,--~, ; ; ,,-~, ; ;,--,,;,,-~~-,, ; ; ; ; ; ;&#8217;,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;| ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-&#8216;&#8217; . ,,--,, . &#8216;-, ; ; ; ;| . ,-,, . &#8216;, | . . | ; ;&#8217;-, . .\,,/ . ./&#8217;-,,--, . &#8216;, ; ; ; ; ; ; &#8216;-,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;| ; ; ; ; ; ; | . .,&#8217; ; ; ;&#8217;, . .| ; ; ; | . .&#8217;-&#8216; . ,-&#8216; | . . | ; ; ; &#8216;-, . . .,-&#8216; ; ;,-&#8216; . ,-&#8216; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; &#8216;-,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8217;, ; ; ; ; ; ;&#8217;, . &#8216;-,__,-&#8216; . ,&#8217; ; ; ; | . .|\ . .\ . | . . |___ ; ;} . . / ; ; ;&#8217;----&#8216; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;&#8217;-,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.| ; ; ; ; ; ; ;&#8217;-,,_ . ._,,-&#8216; ; ; ; ; |__| .\__\ ;|_____/ ; ;/__/ ; ; ; ; (¯) ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; &#8216;-,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
&#8230;&#8230;.......&#8217;, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; &#8216;-,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;,&#8217; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,_
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Also das war ein Fehler sowas hier zu schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso?^^


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin ein eher wenig bis mittelmäßig oberflächlich, weil ich selber ein wenig eitel bin :/

solang se nicht mehr wiegt als ich, und gut anzusehen ist, ist alles in ordnung.

und was meint ihr von brustgröße ? also ich find das überbewertet und in ordnung solang noch was da is ^^

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> was heißt hier naja ihr nervt mich gerade alle -.-



Dann guck doch nicht mehr hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mefi: Handvoll reicht aus...


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Also ich bin ein eher wenig bis mittelmäßig oberflächlich, weil ich selber ein wenig eitel bin :/
> 
> solang se nicht mehr wiegt als ich, und gut anzusehen ist, ist alles in ordnung.
> 
> ...


Es sollte nich zu groß sein^^ Zu ihren Körper halt passend von mir aus etwas kleiner auch aber nich zu groß für ihren Körper kannd amit nix anfangen...


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso?^^



Wenn du in 30 minuten vor deiner haustüre einen Netten herren siehst mit einem bäseballschläger und einer kettensäger in der hand dann grüß ihn von mir


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mefi: Handvoll reicht aus...


Irgendwie seh ich es ebenso.
:>

Achso,und wenn bei dir gleich ein Roter Punkt aufen Kopf erscheint, es ist der Hitman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

ruhe jetzt hier sonst gibt es kloppe -.-


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dieb!


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

wie wärs damit das jemand das bild von ner frau postet und jeder sagt dann was er von ihr hält. Aber keine Berühmtheiten, einfach nur irgendeine unbekannte.

lg


----------



## Raheema (10. Januar 2009)

dammt dammt didum langeweile maht mal irgenwas ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wie wärs damit das jemand das bild von ner frau postet und jeder sagt dann was er von ihr hält. Aber keine Berühmtheiten, einfach nur irgendeine unbekannte.
> 
> lg


Dann fang mal an, aber übertreibs net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieb!



jo danke für das lied....habs vergessen es dir zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wie wärs damit das jemand das bild von ner frau postet und jeder sagt dann was er von ihr hält. Aber keine Berühmtheiten, einfach nur irgendeine unbekannte.
> 
> lg


wen de meinst^^ leg los^^ hab eh imo wenig laune auf halo


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Es sollte nich zu groß sein^^ Zu ihren Körper halt passend von mir aus etwas kleiner auch aber nich zu groß für ihren Körper kann damit nix anfangen...



Da hab ich keine Probleme, ich bin so groß da hab ich keine Angst das mir das mal passiert xD ( 1,90m und bin erst 16 )

lg


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bewertet diese Frau


:>


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Aber ich post Bilder von Mädels die ich kenne, und die sind so um die 16 Jahre, hoff ihr könnt damit was anfangen ^^

lg

@ Taikunsun: die sieht mir aus als wär se ein "leichtes Mädel" wie so schön heißt, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine :/

@ Lillyan: Sagte keine Berühmtheiten auch wenn witzig gemeint :/


----------



## Syane (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Bewertet diese Frau
> 
> 
> :>


Arsch und Titten ..arsch und Titten ...*sing* -.- komme mir grad doof vor


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Da will ich nichts zu sagen Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In einer skala von 1 bis 10 bewerte ich -20


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sie Hundert Jahre Jünger und ich Hundert Jahre Älter.... mhmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bahhh EKEL


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Könntet ihr eh von Bilder von 16 jährigen mädels was anfangen ? ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Könntet ihr eh von Bilder von 16 jährigen mädels was anfangen ? ^^
> 
> lg


Ja sowieso o.O (bin selbst 15, bald 16^^)


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Könntet ihr eh von Bilder von 16 jährigen mädels was anfangen ? ^^
> 
> lg


16 geht schon noch grad so


----------



## Raheema (10. Januar 2009)

so ich geh dann mal Pennen Gn8


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Könntet ihr eh von Bilder von 16 jährigen mädels was anfangen ? ^^
> 
> lg



nö


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Puh... wird schwer 16... da steh ich mit einem Bein im Knast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Naja ich post mal (boah hoffentlich kommt die ned in dieses Forum die würd mich hassen dafür ^^)

http://www.eventshooters.com/pics/02/01/36..._.000024839.jpg

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Puh... wird schwer 16... da steh ich mit einem Bein im Knast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och selor...


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Puh... wird schwer 16... da steh ich mit einem Bein im Knast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



besser als Star trek p0rn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (10. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6456:Unbenannt_1.jpg]

Das musste jezt nochmal sein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Ach quatsch... das erinnerte mich nur grad daran das ich in 3 Tagen 21 werd ._.

Und bis auf das gequält wirkende Lächeln ist sie doch ganz nett Mefi... Lächeln üben dann wird das schon ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Naja ich post mal (boah hoffentlich kommt die ned in dieses Forum die würd mich hassen dafür ^^)
> 
> http://www.eventshooters.com/pics/02/01/36..._.000024839.jpg
> 
> lg


Passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Naja ich post mal (boah hoffentlich kommt die ned in dieses Forum die würd mich hassen dafür ^^)
> 
> http://www.eventshooters.com/pics/02/01/36..._.000024839.jpg
> 
> lg


wär denk so ne 7 joa schon hübsch hmm


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

@mefi deine freundin ?

*wartet mit der antwort*


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





erblindet!!!!


----------



## Syane (10. Januar 2009)

BOA ....tu sowas doch nich ...das is doch gephotoshopt oder!?   oder ...?????


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> erblindet!!!!


UAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH MEIN AUGENLICHT UAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> BOA ....tu sowas doch nich ...das is doch gephotoshopt oder!?   oder ...?????



nö


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

ARGHS ICH SPÜRE DEN AUGENKREBS


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> @mefi deine freundin ?
> 
> *wartet mit der antwort*


Ne gute freundin :/ 

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ne gute freundin :/
> 
> lg


Du magst sie sehr und willst mit ihr zusammen sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


los hoppp next pic^^


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du magst sie sehr und willst mit ihr zusammen sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du magst sie sehr und willst mit ihr zusammen sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nene, is schon gut so wie es ist. (die gehört meim kumpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

lg


----------



## Syane (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nene, is schon gut so wie es ist. (die gehört meim kumpel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wie unglücklich du das ausgedrückt hast ...


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> ja razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich meine dohc nicht dich.
@ Mefisthor:
ok, ich glaube dir.... not^^
next pic pls^^


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich meine dohc nicht dich.
> @ Mefisthor:
> ok, ich glaube dir.... not^^
> next pic pls^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

schade Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich muss sagen sie hat was grrrrrr *miau* ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> schade Razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sag das doch net mir, sag das Mefisthor...
@ Melih: NEIN DANKE ok?^^


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

ne ernsthaft Oo mag deren charakter ned, zuuu besserwisserisch, aber so ^^

such grad nen gutes raus ^^

lg


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> BOA ....tu sowas doch nich ...das is doch gephotoshopt oder!?   oder ...?????


 Kürz bitte deine Signatur. Sonst tu ich das :>


----------



## Syane (10. Januar 2009)

Ich grusel mich bei dem Bild voll ..schaffe es auch nicht das länger als 5 Sekunden hin zu guggen ..scrolle da schnell runter ...

Edit : Jawohl herr Mod.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ne ernsthaft Oo mag deren charakter ned, zuuu besserwisserisch, aber so ^^
> 
> such grad nen gutes raus ^^
> 
> lg


Achso ok. Ich brauch keine, bin net wie Taikun, ich hab meine
ok mach hinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

http://www.eventshooters.com/pics/02/01/42..._.0000365dd.jpg


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> http://www.eventshooters.com/pics/02/01/42..._.0000365dd.jpg


Nettes gesicht.
8/10 vom gesicht her


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> http://www.eventshooters.com/pics/02/01/42..._.0000365dd.jpg


hat n schönes gesicht 8/10


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

mhhh da fand ich die erste besser trotzdem ne 7 und dann zeig doch mal razyl deine hop hop und was heißt hier schon wieder ich bin net wie taikun oO ?^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> mhhh da fand ich die erste besser trotzdem ne 7 und dann zeig doch mal razyl deine hop hop und was heißt hier schon wieder ich bin net wie taikun oO ?^^


1. Wieso sollte ich?
2. Du doch gleich wie ne raubkatze...^^


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




erblindet!!!!


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

nächstes Bild ? ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nächstes Bild ? ^^
> 
> lg


Ja, ich bin solanhge von melihs ABARTIGEN bilder erblindet.


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl zu 1 warum nicht ? zu 2 wenn es so ist nun mal muss nur wissen jetzt wo mef wohnt dann steh ich am Sonntag vor seiner Haustüre ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

*findet grad absolut kein Bild Oo *google anwerf**


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> Razyl zu 1 warum nicht ? zu 2 wenn es so ist nun mal muss nur wissen jetzt wo mef wohnt dann steh ich am Sonntag vor seiner Haustüre ^^


1. Öhm nein ich poste keins, geht ja keinen was an...
2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Hmm auch nice gesicht aber "nur" 
ne 7/10
OCH BITTE MELIH!


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Der ernst gemeinten auch wieder 8 sieht wieder recht hübsch aus


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der war jetzt unter aller sau -.-

lg


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

naja leider geb ich nur ne 7 wie Razyl!

Oh komm schon Razyl bittttte  und Mef ich warte !!!!

UND MEHLI STFU


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Der war jetzt unter aller sau -.-
> 
> lg


Lets go the next pic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taikun... wieso sollte ich das machen=?


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hier bitte


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lets go the next pic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



weil ich sonst echt zu Mef gehen muss könnte ja auch zu dir kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> weil ich sonst echt zu Mef gehen muss könnte ja auch zu dir kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann geh zu mef...
@ Melih: BOAH DU EKLIGE ****** !


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann geh zu mef...
> @ Melih: BOAH DU EKLIGE ****** !



*schnief* teilen hast du aber nicht gelernt odeR ?


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Die gefällt gut 9/10


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XDDD


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Melih: BOAH DU EKLIGE ****** !




Ja und?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

hmm
6.5 /10 irgendwie... kein lächeln
@ Death: DU?


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Also nicht das was ich suchte aber ähnlich ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stellt euch sie nur mit Roten normalen Schuhen, Rock, dunkle wolljacke und einem Barré vor und einem süßen französischen Akzent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Die gefällt gut 9/10



me²  aber die erste da sah man haltmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> me² aber die erste da sah man haltmehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich acht sowieso mehr aufn kopf wie alles andere und die hatte nette Augen und die Frisur is schön^^


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Death: DU?


Ne ich spiel kein WoW... xD


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Die nächste





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo um was gehts?


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

achja Razyl ich warte immer noch auf ein Bild und Mef wo bleiben die Addressen ?


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ist das world of whorecraft?


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> Jo um was gehts?


Kamui, du und dein ver***** whorecraft. Abend du....
Melih: BITTE HÖR AUF BIIIIIIIITTE


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

das ist Mia rose


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> das ist Mia rose


Ja aus deinen heim**** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> das ist Mia rose



*räusper*

Lust? ---> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

willst du jetzt ein Keks? und NEIN ICH MEINTE NICHT CARCHA oO 

1.RAZYL BILD  2. MEF ADressen

WO BLEIBT ALLES ?


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> das ist Mia rose



steht doch dran....meine frage ist ob es von world of whocraft ist?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

??

Das heisst Whorelore


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> *räusper*
> 
> Lust? --->
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Carcha^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> willst du jetzt ein Keks?
> 
> 1.RAZYL BILD  2. MEF ADressen
> 
> WO BLEIBT ALLES ?


Kein bild.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> ??
> 
> Das heisst Whorelore




früher hieß is aber world of whoecraft o0


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

So ich verschwinde dann mal im Bettchen...


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

früher gabs im osten auch noch keine Bananen!


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Oi Mef.
Nice
8/10 :>

@ Kamui: Hör auf mit den Sinnlosposts^^


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

MEF 9/10 wo ist die Adresse neeeed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also die ist ja mal richtig HUI

hat sie einen freund ? ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> MEF 9/10 wo ist die Adresse neeeed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast es aufgegeben? super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

*gähn* ich finde das bewerte die frau auf dem bild spiel irgendwie langweilig


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> *gähn* ich finde das bewerte die frau auf dem bild spiel irgendwie langweilig


gay ?

lg


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> ??
> 
> Das heisst Whorelore



Lass den Pornscheiss. Sonst bist wirklich weg. Und dein Zweitaccount auch.


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> *gähn* ich finde das bewerte die frau auf dem bild spiel irgendwie langweilig



nur weil du keine  komischen bilder mehr findest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und Razyl wo bleibt dein Foto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> *gähn* ich finde das bewerte die frau auf dem bild spiel irgendwie langweilig


Weil du auf solche Stehst wie auf deinen Bildern?
Mef? Next Pic pls^^
@ Carcha: Weiter so
@ Taikun: ...


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Die is auch süß^^ 9/10


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> gay ?
> 
> lg



nope

@Razyl


das war ein fehler.....


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

Ihr solltet eindeutig mehr Radio wowszene höhren. radiio wowszähne weil sonst keiner schändet.


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

@Mef wo wohnst du genau in Österreich ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> @Mef wo wohnst du genau in Österreich ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Unter der Brücke


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Taikunsun: ja GENAU in Österreich 

Mich wundert es das ihr so drauf steht, habt ihr nix gutes in Deutschland ? :O

Das sind nur Mädels die ich kenne

lg


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Lass den Pornscheiss. Sonst bist wirklich weg. Und dein Zweitaccount auch.



wo war da pornscheiss?


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> @Mef wo wohnst du genau in Österreich ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach Österreich hmm nich zufällig Salzburger Umgebung =P^^


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Langweilig!


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

der ne 7


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Oi oi oi
9/10 Mef

@ White:
DER?


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

8,5 Kann nicht mehr Punkte geben als bei der vorhin ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Carcha: Weiter so



Ich mag sowas nich....


@Kamui, 205px sind zu hoch.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich mag sowas nich....


Ok carcha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich mag sowas nich....
> 
> 
> @Kamui, 205px sind zu hoch.



ui Kamui ich glaube du hast dir gerade einen Feidn gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ach Österreich hmm nich zufällig Salzburger Umgebung =P^^



in OÖ ^^

lg


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

das ind meine  5pixel pornscheiss. :<

iih melih


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> das ind meine  5pixel pornscheiss. :<


Übertreibs net^^

@ Melih: na lecker...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> in OÖ ^^
> 
> lg


ahhhh perfekt hmm ich glaub ich komm dich mal besuchen und du stellst mir n paar damen vor =P


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Mef haste nochen Pic?^^


----------



## Zonalar (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute. Bin endlich Online, und gehe auch bald wieder. 
Musste um 22.30 bei einer Bahnstation nach Hause laufen (Verbindungen wurden geändert >.<) und muste über nen Berg um nach hause zu kommen.
Hat 2 Std 10 Min gedauert und ich bin fast erfroren. 
Nur laufen…
laufen…
laufen... und überall nur Schnee und Wald.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih, es ging um keine Maxime Stars o. sonstwas
@ Mef:
10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ahhhh perfekt hmm ich glaub ich komm dich mal besuchen und du stellst mir n paar damen vor =P



bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

LOL

ich hab gerade "xxx" (sag ich hier net) in googel eingeben (um noch ein ekliges bild zu finden :/) und hab dann ein ziemlich perverses bild gefunden o0


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

hmm die is weniger was für mich^^ 5/10
Ja Salzburg bin ich mitn Zug vielleicht eine Stunde unterwegs also OÖ kein problem^^ =P


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hmm die is weniger was für mich^^ 5/10
> Ja Salzburg bin ich mitn Zug vielleicht eine Stunde unterwegs also OÖ kein problem^^ =P



für mich auch nicht 3/10 und von mir aus mmhhh  mal rechnen ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

So bin jetzt guitar Hero zoggn, also keine Wixxvorlagen mehr von mir ^^

White-Frost wie alt bist du ? schreib mir das noch als PN damit ich ned suchen muss

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> So bin jetzt guitar Hero zoggn, also keine Wixxvorlagen mehr von mir ^^
> 
> White-Frost wie alt bist du ? schreib mir das noch als PN damit ich ned suchen muss
> 
> lg


Wieso W****vorlagen o.O
Und du bleibst hier!^^


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

mhhh Razyl wegen dir werden wir alle in den dreck gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

Der daniel ist 17


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> mhhh Razyl wegen dir werden wir alle in den dreck gezogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


o.O 
Ich brauch sowas net-.-


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

also ich auch net


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

ich auch net

gibt besseres


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> also ich auch net


Mom mal, wer wollte andauernd ein Bild von meiner freundin und die guten freundinnen von mef kennenlernen?


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

dein bester Kumpel ? ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> dein bester Kumpel ? ^^


Wenn du mein bester Kumpel wärest, was du nicht mal annähernder weise bist, würde ich in den fluss springen


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

*gähn*


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

und ich dachte wir wären Freunde *schnief* du hast meine Gefühle verletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> und ich dachte wir wären Freunde *schnief* du hast meine Gefühle verletzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Umso besser


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Umso besser



wieder ein beweiß dafür ds Razyl kaltherzig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> wieder ein beweiß dafür ds Razyl kaltherzig ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du kennst mich schlecht^^
Ich bin nur gegenüber Taikun und dir so...^^


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kennst mich schlecht^^
> Ich bin nur gegenüber Taikun und dir so...^^



jaja das sagen sie alle


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> jaja das sagen sie alle


Tja nur scheiße, das ich so im RL nicht bin...


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja nur scheiße, das ich so im RL nicht bin...



siehe oben




http://z0r.de/?id=87 wtf


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> siehe oben


Egal melih,...
So legenfalls hab ich Taikun vergrault, ergo nervt ermich nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

hey das sind Privat Fotso von Razyl lol


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Egal melih,...
> So legenfalls hab ich Taikun vergrault, ergo nervt ermich nimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jedenfalls spammt er midh jetzt mit pms voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> hey das sind Privat Fotso von Razyl lol


Ich muss dich enttäuschen - nein


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

grml 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> hey das sind Privat Fotso von Razyl lol



http://z0r.de/?id=114

hey no biting!


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> grml
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha^^

Die arme  katze


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha^^
> 
> Die arme  katze



http://z0r.de/?id=119


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

*leise sprechen: ist Taikun weg*?


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Lauf Taikun

http://z0r.de/?id=127


RENNN UM  DEIN LEBEN!!!


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Lauf Taikun
> 
> http://z0r.de/?id=127
> 
> ...


Ich sagte LEISE!


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

mhhh


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

lol ich hab taikun gefunden o0

http://z0r.de/?id=130


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=143


ICH FAHRE GUT AUTO !!!!


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> lol ich hab taikun gefunden o0
> 
> http://z0r.de/?id=130





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

super ich frag mich wie das da rein kam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> super ich frag mich wie das da rein kam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja siehste mal.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=157

so kann ich auch lachen


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=157
> 
> so kann ich auch lachen


Bist ja auchen Psycho ~~
Taikun? Willst du bild? Ja?^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=794


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

JA aber du sagst doch nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bist ja auchen Psycho ~~



Lieber ein Psycho als sowas

http://z0r.de/?id=167


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

Österreich ist toll


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> JA aber du sagst doch nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tjaaaa^^
@ Melih: OMFG


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> tjaaaa^^
> @ Melih: OMFG



http://z0r.de/?id=172


!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

hey melih du hast doch vor kurzen NEG geschaut..hier ein kleiner cosplay vorschlag für sexy Rei http://z0r.de/?id=866


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl du bist so böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> Razyl du bist so böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dankeschön für das Kompliment


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hey melih du hast doch vor kurzen NEG geschaut..hier ein kleiner cosplay vorschlag für sexy Rei http://z0r.de/?id=866



wäääääääähhhhh



ich hab doch gesagt das ich Cosplay hasse 


auserdem heißt es NGE nicht NEG





http://z0r.de/?id=194

ist das nicht von bleach? o0


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=194
> 
> ist das nicht von bleach? o0


Musst du doch wissn o.O


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Musst du doch wissn o.O



ka ich schau kein bleach o0


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

jo isses

http://z0r.de/?id=1451		 ???


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ka ich schau kein bleach o0


Ahsoooooooooooo 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Melih wie gehts dir?


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

schlecht ^^


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahsoooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



recht gut...wiso?






http://z0r.de/?id=217

die musik passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

hier mal eine lektion fürs leben! http://z0r.de/?id=1410


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> recht gut...wiso?


Aus interesse
Taikun? warte mal ne minute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hier mal eine lektion fürs leben! http://z0r.de/?id=1410



der arme


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1456


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=217
> 
> die musik passt
> 
> ...



dieser anime ist einfach nur gesört..ich frag mich wie der zu den top10 aller animes gelangen konnte.....


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=230


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

xD


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

melih ich hab so gehört du wärst ein http://z0r.de/?id=1327 

die sagt übrigens 



Spoiler



LÜGNER


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

So re


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So re



wb


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> melih ich hab so gehört du wärst ein http://z0r.de/?id=1327
> 
> die sagt übrigens
> 
> ...



wiso?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=876


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wb


Danke


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=876



das ist geil^^


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

wb Razyl


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> das ist geil^^




http://z0r.de/?id=253


ps :# http://z0r.de/?id=259

http://z0r.de/?id=260


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzB3UxlQH2E...feature=related


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzB3UxlQH2E...feature=related



das ist irgendwie abartig..    



http://z0r.de/?id=585


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzB3UxlQH2E...feature=related



jo Azumanga Daioh ist schon gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> jo Azumanga Daioh ist schon gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



in dem stil würds mir besser gefallen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWOAQFADdpQ


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> in dem stil würds mir besser gefallen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWOAQFADdpQ




das lied ist doch von der 2 Death note Op oder?


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=283

owned!


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

so bin jetzt ne neuen server such und da bissel twinken


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Können wir über was sinnvolles reden?
Bleib hier Taikun :>


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> das lied ist doch von der 2 Death note Op oder?



jep


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> so bin jetzt ne neuen server such und da bissel twinken



wiso  nicht auf Azshara?


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=290


AUA!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> wiso  nicht auf Azshara?



jep azshara owns all....aber 4 aliance!!!!!


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

nee horde und ob azshara naja is zu voll da und razyl gib mir erst mein foto wieder


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jep azshara owns all....aber 4 aliance!!!!!



GTFO du allianzenhund!!!!!


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> nee horde und ob azshara naja is zu voll da und razyl gib mir erst mein foto wieder


Foto Wieder?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> GTFO du allianzenhund!!!!!




.... http://z0r.de/?id=585


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

ja razyl foto


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> .... http://z0r.de/?id=585







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

---


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Moin


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

omg rl fotos von irgendjemanden...die geh ich stalken!


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geh wieder -.-


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> omg rl fotos von irgendjemanden...die geh ich stalken!


Find mich erstmal...


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=327


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Nein


Doch


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Find mich erstmal...



bist du der typie neben dem mädel?


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Find mich erstmal...



OMG RAZYL LOLOLOLOLO ROFL


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Ich sags ja, nicht einen abend lang gehts ohne so einen scheiß...
@ Taikun: Nochmal auf deutsch pls


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

razyl  ich sag jetzt echt nur eins dazu ich lach mich kaputt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

hab dich gefunden, du bist genau da! http://z0r.de/?id=1210


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sags ja, nicht einen abend lang gehts ohne so einen scheiß...
> @ Taikun: Nochmal auf deutsch pls



wenigstnes reden wir nicht über du weißt schon


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

So bin back und hab nur soweit gelesen bis ich wusste wie alt White-frost ist, wenn ich seinen namen jetzt richtig geschrieben habe

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> razyl  ich sag jetzt echt nur eins dazu ich lach mich kaputt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann lach halt, denkst du das würde mich stören?


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hab dich gefunden, du bist genau da! http://z0r.de/?id=1210


Man wann kommt das endlich am Boden an.
Warte jetzt schon 1 Minute -.-


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

O M G ich hab Razyl gefunden


http://z0r.de/?id=355 o0


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

noe wurde es nicht lachen war auch nicht ernst gemeint ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man wann kommt das endlich am Boden an.
> Warte jetzt schon 1 Minute -.-




wenn du so ist, dann sag mir bescheid wenn die verloren hat^^ http://z0r.de/?id=1488


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> O M G ich hab Razyl gefunden
> 
> 
> http://z0r.de/?id=355 o0


Melih, du sollst dich nicht mit anderen leuten verwechseln.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

ehhm ok ich werde ignoriert Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ehhm ok ich werde ignoriert Oo
> 
> lg


WB mefisthor


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

nein wirst du net und jetzt gib mir deine adresse bitte ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> nein wirst du net und jetzt gib mir deine adresse bitte ^^


Posten bild von dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Melih, du sollst dich nicht mit anderen leuten verwechseln.



also das war keine verwechselung!


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Ich mag die Tetrismelodie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> also das war keine verwechselung!


WoW du hast dich schon selbst erkannt? wirst ja immer klüger


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Hört mal auf zu streiten.
Wir wissen alle ganz genau wer es ist, da gibt es nichts abzustreiten.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Ich geb ned gern meine Adresse an fremde weiter Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hört mal auf zu streiten.
> Wir wissen alle ganz genau wer es ist, da gibt es nichts abzustreiten.


Melih?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hört mal auf zu streiten.
> Wir wissen alle ganz genau wer es ist, da gibt es nichts abzustreiten.



razyl=california beach boy xD


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Melih?


Das sag ich nicht. Soll ja niemand wütend werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WoW du hast mich erkannt? wirst ja immer klüger



fixe´d

@Razyl

nein, du


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das sag ich nicht. Soll ja niemand wütend werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann er doch gar nicht.

@ Ren:
HdF

@ Melih:
ebenfalls das gleiche......


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Hört auf zu streiten ich bin jetzt da und deswegen im Mittelpunkt des Gesprächs !!

lg


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

re


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=383


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Das ist irgendwie kindisch.
Nein du.
Nein du.
Nein du.
Nein du.
Nein du.
Usw...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

gugt mal auf die uhr...wollt ihr nichmal pennen gehen? http://z0r.de/?id=286


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

aha


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

goilstes ever


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> gugt mal auf die uhr...wollt ihr nichmal pennen gehen? http://z0r.de/?id=286


Hmm, stimmt diese Uhr?!


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Einfach ungeheuerlich Oo

lg


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm, stimmt diese Uhr?!



joar...ich suche schon die ganze zeit nach ner uhr die so aussieht..ich würd die mir echt kaufen xD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> joar...ich suche schon die ganze zeit nach ner uhr die so aussieht..ich würd die mir echt kaufen xD



ich will ein necoconeco plüschtier


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Kamui hast du die Pm gelesen?
Ps: Noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich will ein necoconeco plüschtier



was soll das sein?


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

und ich hätt gern die Schuluniform von Ouran high school host club  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

und ich hätte gernde die adresse von mef


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> und ich hätt gern die Schuluniform von Ouran high school host club
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DAS IST AUCH SCHON COOOOSPLAAAAY  		http://z0r.de/?id=880


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was soll das sein?



http://www.blueshinra.com/misc/mini/sakaki/necoconeco.jpg






Ps: Noob 

willste eine?


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> und ich hätte gernde die adresse von mef


Wieso ?

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Wieso ?
> 
> lg


Damit ersich bei deinen freundinnen durchschlafen kann


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1489
Ob ich was will?


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> DAS IST AUCH SCHON COOOOSPLAAAAY  		http://z0r.de/?id=880



Nicht direkt

Cosplay wäre wenn ich noch die Frisur von einen der host club mitglieder hätte :/

ps: ich will net so enden wie der  http://z0r.de/?id=415


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Hach das schaffter eh ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

wegen den  mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1489
> Ob ich was will?



den kenn ich doch http://z0r.de/?id=794


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hört mal auf zu streiten.
> Wir wissen alle ganz genau wer es ist, da gibt es nichts abzustreiten.






Kamui schrieb:


> Ich.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> den kenn ich doch http://z0r.de/?id=794



besser als 


http://z0r.de/?id=415


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> besser als
> 
> 
> http://z0r.de/?id=415



hast du es dir zuende angeschaut?...also da hätt ich lieber das kissen xD


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Oho.
Ein ewiges Lied. http://z0r.de/?id=1487


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Wenn du die Mädels aus meiner Parallelklasse sehen würdest, boah :O .. leider sind das so Zicken, aber die sind sooo HOT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Wenn du die Mädels aus meiner Parallelklasse sehen würdest, boah :O .. leider sind das so Zicken, aber die sind sooo HOT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhhh ich glabe ich muss nach österreich ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Schweiz ftw.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=438


wtf


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> mhhh ich glabe ich muss nach österreich ziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du wohnst nnet in österreich? Oo


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

hab jetzt leider keine Bilder von denen, aber vll find ich noch welche ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schweiz ftw.



ich hab die wahl für mein jahrespraktikum im ausland..schweiz oder californien...hmm....


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Wenn du die Mädels aus meiner Parallelklasse sehen würdest, boah :O .. leider sind das so Zicken, aber die sind sooo HOT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann zick zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Schweiz!
Da gibt es ... vieles!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

ob du eine gescheuert haben willst


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schweiz!
> Da gibt es ... vieles!



auch http://z0r.de/?id=455 ?


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

oki is gut jetzt ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Ich kann mit den Zicken einfach ned umgehen :/

lg


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Wieso sollte ich?
Glaubst du von dir habe ich Angst? (lol)


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich kann mit den Zicken einfach ned umgehen :/
> 
> lg


Achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tjaaaa


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=463

:/


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

ich Bin Kamui best white lion in the world an second best Zealot??


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich kann mit den Zicken einfach ned umgehen :/
> 
> lg




ich geb dir nen tipp http://z0r.de/?id=585 

lg


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

wisst ihr razyl hat erfahrung wegen seiner freundin ^^


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich Bin Kamui best white lion in the world an second best Zealot??


Haha, du kriegst nicht mal ein Squigtreiba down.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> wisst ihr razyl hat erfahrung wegen seiner freundin ^^


Wie witzig du bist... du kennst dich ja anscheinden super in meinen leben aus... woooow....


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

man munkelt WAR suxx


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl ich bin dein Vater *keuch*


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> Razyl ich bin dein Vater *keuch*


aha.
und jetzt?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

maul oder ich hetze meine gilde auf dich und wir sind ja gemeine exploiter also schaffen wirs auch ich von erengrad as zu pwnen.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=68337


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

@Kamui: http://z0r.de/?id=589
Warhammer ist 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 mal besser als jedes andere mmo(rp)g


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  tanzen vllt ? ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

razyl scheint nicht gut gelaunt zu sein oder kommt es mir nur so vor


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=487

lol die folge kenn ich gar nicht o0


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> razyl scheint nicht gut gelaunt zu sein oder kommt es mir nur so vor


nein ich tue nur so weißte?


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Deine Gilde ist einfach schlecht. Das steht da eindeutig.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

Sagte der guildlevl16e zum 28er


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> nein ich tue nur so weißte?



ach geh ein bissel an de strand surven und dann passt das wieder^^


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Eure War geschichten gehen 50% der leute hier am arsch vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ach geh ein bissel an de strand surven und dann passt das wieder^^


wie witzig


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> wie witzig



joa echt


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Eure War geschichten gehen 50% der leute hier am arsch vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



richtiiiich..lass und lieber über nekomimis reden! http://z0r.de/?id=166


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> Sagte der guildlevl16e zum 28er


Bist du so dumm oder stellst du dich so dumm?
Ich sage dir es jetzt zum 3. Mal, dass die Signatur veraltet ist, weder der Rufrang noch die Gilde stimmt.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> wie witzig



ich bin halt ein "alleinunterhalter" ;D


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Wenn ihr den Thread nur nutzt um euch gegenseitig anzuzicken können wir ihn auch gleich schließen -.-


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Naja ich geh off, hier kommt nicht interesanntes mehr...


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja ich geh off, hier kommt nicht interesanntes mehr...



nacht razyl


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> richtiiiich..lass und lieber über nekomimis reden! http://z0r.de/?id=166



deine Pedo-Lollicon Mangas gehen mir auch am °°°° vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^



@Ach Lilli-chan meldet sich auch zu wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

lol das http://z0r.de/?id=172 st genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

Lilliya wir zicken nicht rum er will nur net einsehen das meinegilde nen höheren rang ha als seine
er aber behauptet seine ist besser^^


http://z0r.de/?id=187


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Ich behaupte, dass meine Allianz besser ist. Nach meinem Eindruck ist deine Gilde arrogant.
Also jetzt sage ich nichts mehr zu dir.

@Melih: Extra für dich http://z0r.de/?id=179


----------



## Night falls (10. Januar 2009)

Sag mir was ich tun kann, damit dieser Schandfleck aus dem Forum verschwindet, Lillyan... Fangt ein paar interessante Diskussionsthreads in den passenden Kategorien an und hört auf euch mit diesem sinnlosen Spamthread allein zu unterhalten.
Es gibt sicherlich spaßigere Dinge als mitten in der Nacht in dieses Forum zu posten. (Ja, das gilt auch für mich - weswegen ich mich jetzt schlafen lege und morgen nachschaue welche Früchte mein Rüffel getragen hat.)

EDIT: Wenn man sturzbesoffen ist, ist dieses Forum in der Tat ein interessanter Aufenthaltsort! D: Und ich mag noch immer Eiskrem D:


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> @Melih: Extra für dich http://z0r.de/?id=179



Kenn ich schon.....schau gerde ganz zomg an...bin gerde bei 544



@Night falls


och ne nicht schon wieder einer von diesen Christenforum .....


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Windows 7 Beta: Wer hat sie? Wer will sie?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Windows 7 Beta: Wer hat sie? Wer will sie?



XP>all


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Windows 7 Beta: Wer hat sie? Wer will sie?




Danke für das angebot Lilli-chan aber ich bin mit xp vollkommen zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (10. Januar 2009)

hat sie nicht will sie nicht


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Sag mir was ich tun kann, damit dieser Schandfleck aus dem Forum verschwindet, Lillyan... Fangt ein paar interessante Diskussiuonsthreads in den passenden Kategorien an und hört auf euch mit diesem sinnlosen Spamthread allein zu unterhalten.


Jop in den passenden kategorien. Egal was für eine Diskussion, es kommt immer 1 Flamebeitrag von irgendwen und dann baut sich das ganze auf, das thema verläuft im Sande. Und dieser Thread ist nunmal ein Spamthread und jeder kann hier reinschauen und kann von mir aus auch mitschreiben.

@ Lilly: Habe sie nicht da der download überfüllt hat, will sie ja aber muss warten ein paar tage bis neue server da sind xD


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop in den passenden kategorien. Egal was für eine Diskussion, es kommt immer 1 Flamebeitrag von irgendwen und dann baut sich das ganze auf, das thema verläuft im Sande. Und dieser Thread ist nunmal ein Spamthread und jeder kann hier reinschauen und kann von mir aus auch mitschreiben.



wolltest du nicht "off" gehen?


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Vista>Xp>MAC


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, dass meine Allianz besser ist. Nach meinem Eindruck ist deine Gilde arrogant.
> Also jetzt sage ich nichts mehr zu dir.
> 
> @Melih: Extra für dich http://z0r.de/?id=179



Das denken viele. habe ich am anfangm auch gedachht doch die com ist nett und net arrogant.

wr gehen halt nur only frstbringer/noricum groups gibts mehr RP


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1235 Ich finde dieses Anime gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (10. Januar 2009)

+1.

Verwarnung+Close imho...


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Naja, der Thread ist eigentlich kein Spamthread, sondern einer in dem man die Möglichkeit hat sich über verschiedene Themen zu unterhalten. Wenn ich sehe, dass man eh jeden Abend nur Links spamt und jeden Abend die selben Diskussionen führt frag ich mich ernsthaft, wie man das jeden Abend durchhält :>


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1235 Ich finde dieses Anime gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Naja, der Thread ist eigentlich kein Spamthread, sondern einer in dem man die Möglichkeit hat sich über verschiedene Themen zu unterhalten. Wenn ich sehe, dass man eh jeden Abend nur Links spamt und jeden Abend die selben Diskussionen führt frag ich mich ernsthaft, wie man das jeden Abend durchhält :>



wir nachtschwärmer sind halt sehr eigen ist wie ne sucht schärme seit sommer 08 :>


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> das ist Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das weiss ich.
Sonst würde ich ja nicht sagen, ich finde es gut.
http://z0r.de/?id=1241


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> das ist Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo der ist echt top..nur ich hätt mir mehr romance zwischen der "einen" und dem "type" da gewünscht...die namen hab ich vergessen aber ich denk ich wisst wen ich mein


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das weiss ich.
> Sonst würde ich ja nicht sagen, ich finde es gut.
> http://z0r.de/?id=1241



ist ja eine hölle für Smithers (der is ja Schwul)


ps: http://z0r.de/?id=574


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jo der ist echt top..nur ich hätt mir mehr romance zwischen der "einen" und dem "type" da gewünscht...die namen hab ich vergessen aber ich denk ich wisst wen ich mein


Asahina? (Mikuri)
Edit: lol http://z0r.de/?id=1287


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> wir nachtschwärmer


Von so einer Einheit würde ich hier nichtmal unbedingt reden. Immerhin schafft ihr es nicht mal ein Gesprächsthema zu finden was alle interessiert :>


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Januar 2009)

ich geh pennen mus um 12 wieder zocken :< gehen LV


----------



## Night falls (10. Januar 2009)

Ich komme grad aus dem "Helvete", welches in Oberhausen Untehaltung, Musik, und kostenloses Billard sowie Kicker von feinster Qualität liefert... Nach Absinth, Whiskey und Bier würden mich nun eure Aktivitäten an diesem herrlichen Wochenende (zumindest hier im Ruhrpott) tatsächlich interessieren. Also blubbert los...

EDIT: Eigentlich interessieren mich eure Geschichten nicht, selbst nach größeren Alkoholmengen, aber ich denke so liefere ich mal wieder ein Gesprächsthema.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Das einzige anime wo ich mir mehr Romance gewünscht hätte wäre bei Mai-hime zwischen Natsuki und Shizuru


ps: und bei Hey is my master zwischen der grün-harrigen (die große schwester von der blonden) und dem jungen (also der reiche)


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Kennt ihr "School days"?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Das einzige anime wo ich mir mehr Romance gewünscht hätte wäre bei Mai-hime zwischen Natsuki und Shizuru
> 
> 
> ps: und bei Hey is my master zwischen der grün-harrigen (die große schwester von der blonden) und dem jungen (also der reiche)



he is my master hab ich mir noch nit angeschaut...dafür gug ich aber grad sowas ähnliches "Hanaukyo Maid Tai La Vérité" so "maid" animes sind irgendwie krank^^


----------



## Night falls (10. Januar 2009)

> Kennt ihr "School days"?



Ja, ich habe sie 5 Tage die Woche bis zum Abi... Großes Tennis!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kennt ihr "School days"?



jaaaa den hab ich erst vor kurzem angesehen...das ende ist mal der HAMMER^^


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Ja, vorallem dann auf dem Schiff...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja, vorallem dann auf dem Schiff...



auf der jacht meinste^^...abartig..xD


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Mit Feuerwerk spielt man nicht... http://z0r.de/?id=1329

Schiff, Yacht ist doch das gleiche... fast.

http://z0r.de/?id=1334


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Januar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> EDIT: Eigentlich interessieren mich eure Geschichten nicht, selbst nach größeren Alkoholmengen, aber ich denke so liefere ich mal wieder ein Gesprächsthema.



tja...dat hassu dia so gedacht minjung....

edit: bin penne gn8


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2009)

Ich bin mal off Gn8


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Nabend ihr Nasen


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

huhu du häschen


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Häschen Oo


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

wär dir rindvieh lieber?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Na so wurde ich wenigstens schonmal bezeichnet... aber Häschen... das ist neu...


----------



## Crackmack (10. Januar 2009)

Moin


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Crackmack (10. Januar 2009)

:O kein razyl hier dan bin ich wieder weg


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> :O kein razyl hier dan bin ich wieder weg



tschüss


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

huhu i hab kalte füsse


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> huhu i hab kalte füsse


ich hab kalte pfoten


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> huhu i hab kalte füsse



dann zieh dir hausschuhe an


@Trollilein

dann zieh dir handschuhe an


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

werd i wohl tun müssen^^.brb


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> dann zieh dir hausschuhe an
> 
> 
> @Trollilein
> ...


damit tippen? ich will dass andre lesen können was ich schreibe^^


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Nabend !

lg


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> damit tippen? ich will dass andre lesen können was ich schreibe^^



dann zieh dir dünne handschuhe an und keine skihandschuhe o0


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Tipp eben mit der nase!


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> dann zieh dir dünne handschuhe an und keine skihandschuhe o0


Oder die , bei denen Die Fingerspitzen frei sind.

lg


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

ich könnte auch ne idee aus nem anderen board nutzen und mim penis tippen XD
dünne handschuhe hab ich nich wirklich^^


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Oder die , bei denen Die Fingerspitzen frei sind.
> 
> lg



damit sieht man aber aus wie ein Emo o0


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Bonsoir blanc-gel!

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> damit sieht man aber aus wie ein Emo o0


Eher wie nen Penner, oh das das selbe :/

lg


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

find ich net hab diese "halbling" und i seh net damit aus wie ein emo^^


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Eher wie nen Penner, oh das das selbe :/
> 
> lg



genau


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Ich mag Emos ned :/

lg


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich mag Emos ned :/
> 
> lg



obwohl.....


es gibt 1 unterschied zwischen emos und penner


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

beide ham Schminke im gesicht, nur in unterschiedlicher preisklasse

lg


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> beide ham Schminke im gesicht, nur in unterschiedlicher preisklasse
> 
> lg



nein sondern


mit einem penner kann man ja noch mitleid haben :/


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dein "you suck" bild sieht man net


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> nein sondern
> 
> 
> mit einem penner kann man ja noch mitleid haben :/


.....


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

Nabend

Mann ich muss aufpassen das meine Freundin nicht liest was ihr hier über emos meckert sonst draf ich euch hier nichtmehr besuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (10. Januar 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaabennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Mann ich muss aufpassen das meine Freundin nicht liest was ihr hier über emos meckert sonst draf ich euch hier nichtmehr besuchen
> 
> ...


Ich find Emo Mädels süß^^


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Mann ich muss aufpassen das meine Freundin nicht liest was ihr hier über emos meckert sonst draf ich euch hier nichtmehr besuchen
> 
> ...



ist die auch ein emo oder wie?


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich find Emo Mädels süß^^


Ich auch was geileres giebts doch net.

Edit: Auf jedem fall die meisten 98%


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

nabend Syane und hi White


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich auch was geileres giebts doch net.
> 
> Edit: Auf jedem fall die meisten 98%



Naja...


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ist die auch ein emo oder wie?


Jöp sie meint es das sie einer wäre sieht auch so aus aber so depresiev ist sie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Naja...


nur weil sie nich blau sind und keine 15cm antennen aufm kopp ham?^^


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich auch was geileres giebts doch net.
> 
> Edit: Auf jedem fall die meisten 98%


Jaaahaa ich steh voll auf die Haare und die Ringe in der Lippe^^


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Jöp sie meint es das sie einer wäre sieht auch so aus aber so depresiev ist sie nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann ist sie ein möchtegern emo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Naja...



do stehst eher auf sowas 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



OH OH


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Igitt Emo -.-

Hab gestern so ne dicke Emo gesehen, oh man da braucht ich nen Kübel.

Schlimmer find ich männliche Emos Oo

lg


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

i hab en erwachsenen filmchen gehabt wo en emo girl richtig nett aus sah und und auch gut...naja ihr wisst schon^^

ich entschuldige mich bei den damen für die erwähnung ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Jaaahaa ich steh voll auf die Haare und die Ringe in der Lippe^^


Und ritze im Handgelenk ...

lg


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

Männliche sind auch ganz schlimm auf jedem fall 99% hab im RL noch keinen getroffen der nicht gay ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Jöp sie meint es das sie einer wäre sieht auch so aus aber so depresiev ist sie nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also eine "Ich bin garnicht Emo aber es ist grad Cool Emo zu sein also tue ich so" Heuchlerin?



riesentrolli schrieb:


> nur weil sie nich blau sind und keine 15cm antennen aufm kopp ham?^^



Richtig... nichts kommt an eine Andorianerin oder ein Orion-Sklavin Mädchen ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Und ritze im Handgelenk ...
> 
> lg


ne zwischen den beinen und den pobacken...


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Also ich muss Mef zustimmen.......Emo mädchen mag ich auch net so besonders (bin ja aus dem alter eh raus wo 50% der mädchen wie emos aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

löl trolli^^


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Also eine "Ich bin garnicht Emo aber es ist grad Cool Emo zu sein also tue ich so" Heuchlerin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein ein Trend typ is sie nicht.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ne zwischen den beinen und den pobacken...


Sollte bei den weiblichen vorhanden sein^^
Und nich alle Emos ritzen sich zumindest die "heutige Generation" wie se sich nennen nich mehr^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> :O kein razyl hier dan bin ich wieder weg


?! ich bin doch da, hatte nur was zu tun o.O
UNd du kommst nur in den Nachtschwärmer, weil ich dabin und wenn ich net dabin kommst du auch net o.O

@ Rest:
Abend und so...

Emo Mädchen? NEEEEEIN DANKE


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Also ich muss Mef zustimmen.......Emo mädchen mag ich auch net so besonders (bin ja aus dem alter eh raus wo 50% der mädchen wie emos aussehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du magst eher jap. Filme wo sich männliche zeichentrick figürchen begrapschen^^ ;-)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Rest:
> Abend und so...



Nein


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

nabend razy


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Sollte bei den weiblichen vorhanden sein^^
> Und nich alle Emos ritzen sich zumindest die "heutige Generation" wie se sich nennen nich mehr^^


Ich kenne mehr nicht emos die sich ritzen als emos.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Boah vor 2 woche kam nen neuer an unsere Schule der emo war. Ich mit paar kumpels machen uns nen spaß, zeigen auf ihn und lachen lauthals. nächste woche warer nimmer da Oo

Achja da gabs doch mal nen gudden spruch: _Emo is just an excuse for Men to act like a Girl ..._


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Nein



meinst du mich?? wenn ja hast du den falschen zitiert^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Nein


?


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> meinst du mich?? wenn ja hast du den falschen zitiert^^



nene ich hab den richtigen zitiert


@Razyl

damit meinte ich....."du sollst erst gar nicht hierher kommen :/"


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Boah vor 2 woche kam nen neuer an unsere Schule der emo war. Ich mit paar kumpels machen uns nen spaß, zeigen auf ihn und lachen lauthals. nächste woche warer nimmer da Oo
> 
> Achja da gabs doch mal nen gudden spruch: _Emo is just an excuse for Men to act like a Girl ..._




das is auch mehr als nur fies...find ich...niemand sollte wegen seinem Glauben,Stil,Aussehen etc ausgelacht oder angemacht werden gibt ein dickes Daumen runter und haue noch dazu^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

_ich bin schwul, ich bin jüdisch und ein kommunist dazu
ich bin schwarz und behindert, doch genau so mensch wie du._


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Euer Streit is ja fast witziger als der zwischen Bullshito und Sido -.-

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> @Razyl
> 
> damit meinte ich....."du sollst erst gar nicht hierher kommen :/"


Und wieso?


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> _ich bin schwul, ich bin jüdisch und ein kommunist dazu
> ich bin schwarz und behindert, doch genau so mensch wie du._


das hätte ich von dir nicht erwartet o0


@Razyl

darum


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Boah vor 2 woche kam nen neuer an unsere Schule der emo war. Ich mit paar kumpels machen uns nen spaß, zeigen auf ihn und lachen lauthals. nächste woche warer nimmer da Oo


Und damit rühmst du dich noch im Forum? Als wärs nicht schon schwer genug an eine neue Schule zu kommen...


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Ne emo sowas unterstütz ich ned, da hab ich kein Mitleid oder hemmungen den zu verarschen.

lg


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> _ich bin schwul, ich bin jüdisch und ein kommunist dazu
> ich bin schwarz und behindert, doch genau so mensch wie du._




Joooo WIZO.^........Genial^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> @Razyl
> 
> darum


Für mich kein Grund, aber du könntest genauso gehen....


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Für mich kein Grund, aber du könntest genauso gehen....



nene.....du hast hier niht die befehlsgewalt xD


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ne emo sowas unterstütz ich ned, da hab ich kein Mitleid oder hemmungen den zu verarschen.


Arm... als wär ein Mensch weniger wert, weil er sich anders kleidet.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Ich halte es so... Emos sind gescheiterte Existenzen die zu doof sind sich ein anständiges Lebensziel zu suchen... erst wird versucht sie zurück ins Licht zu führen, wenn das nicht klappt, dann werden sie vergessen und fallen gelassen...


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ne emo sowas unterstütz ich ned, da hab ich kein Mitleid oder hemmungen den zu verarschen.
> 
> lg



sry aber dann bist du net besser als die ganzen möchtegern coolio kids die ich schon immer gehasst habe....


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und damit rühmst du dich noch im Forum? Als wärs nicht schon schwer genug an eine neue Schule zu kommen...



Ehhm sry wenn das vll hart klang, aber bei nem männlichen emo ?

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> nene.....du hast hier niht die befehlsgewalt xD


Aber du? 
Wenn ja, dann wär der Thread eh schon zum Tode verdammt, mit dir als "Chef".


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Joooo WIZO.^........Genial^^


uuaarrgh! ist einfach n meisterwerk


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber du?
> Wenn ja, dann wär der Thread eh schon zum Tode verdammt, mit dir als "Chef".



auch wieder war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

ich wiederhole mich mal^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ehhm sry wenn das vll hart klang, aber bei nem männlichen emo ?


Und? Ich sag ja nicht, dass du sein bester Freund werden sollst, aber warum läßt du ihn nicht zumindest in Ruhe? Stimmt... er war allein an einer neuen Schule und du mit deinen Freunden gemeinsam... da ist man stark.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Ich mein man merkt schon nach einigen Gesprächen, wenn jemand aus Not sich so verhält und nicht anders sich auszudrücken weiß aber gerne etwas ändern würde oder ob er sich der Aufmerksamkeit halber so aufführt oder ob er nur ein Trendhopper ist... ersten kann man helfen... zweite Sorte ist immer so... man muss halt die Situation beachten und die dritten werden nicht mit dem Arsch angesehen


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

und wenn es en männlicher metaller wär würdest du da auch so reagieren?? oder en männlicher hiphop oder en männlicher friseur....würdest du da auch so reagieren??


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

OMG zum glück is mir grade mein Wlan fremd gegangen und ich musste mein Kabel holen sonst würde das forum hier nicht mehr stehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee also wirklich is grade unterstes Neveau hier.

*HIP HOP IST MILLONEN MAL SCHLIMMER DIE GANZEN FETTEN BITSCHES....*


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Arm... als wär ein Mensch weniger wert, weil er sich anders kleidet.


NEIIIN ich rede nicht nur von anderer kleidung !! ich kenn auch Mädels die nur so aussehen aber wirklich gut drauf sind und keinesfalls Emohaft handeln, aber wenn jemand so aussieht und so drauf ist dann ist das für mich arm. Warum kleidet sich jemand wie ein emo, ist genauso drauf wien emo und erwatet sowas nicht ? Ich bin sonst wirlkich tolerant gegenüber allem (Homosexuelle usw.) aber bei nem Emo hörst bei mir auf mit Toleranz.

lg


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> uuaarrgh! ist einfach n meisterwerk



das is wohl wahr^^

Quadratur des Kreises..........genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> auch wieder war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn schon denn schon "wahr".
Und ich hatte mal wieder recht


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Wie war er denn drauf? Wie lang hast du dich denn persönlich mit ihm unterhalten und ihn kennengelernt, bevor du ihn verurteilt hast?

Ein Emo tut anderen nicht weh, ein Emo zwingt niemanden zu irgendwas... verstehe nicht, warum man sie nicht einfach Emo  sein lassen kann...


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> NEIIIN ich rede nicht nur von anderer kleidung !! ich kenn auch Mädels die nur so aussehen aber wirklich gut drauf sind und keinesfalls Emohaft handeln, aber wenn jemand so aussieht und so drauf ist dann ist das für mich arm. Warum kleidet sich jemand wie ein emo, ist genauso drauf wien emo und erwatet sowas nicht ? *Ich bin sonst wirlkich tolerant gegenüber allem* (Homosexuelle usw.) aber bei nem Emo hörst bei mir auf mit Toleranz.
> 
> lg



wieso glaub ich das denn nun jetzt irgendwie net??


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

die ende von der geschicht : Auch mef ist bbbööööööösssssseeeeeee


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie war er denn drauf? Wie lang hast du dich denn persönlich mit ihm unterhalten und ihn kennengelernt, bevor du ihn verurteilt hast?


Er ist jedem auf dem Weg gegangen, ich mein der wollte nichtmal mit uns (also mit den Schüler allgemein) nichts zutun haben. -.-

lg

Edit: @ Dracun: Stimmt hab möchtegern "Gangster" vergessen


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Er ist jedem auf dem Weg gegangen, ich mein der wollte nichtmal mit uns (also mit den Schüler allgemein) nichts zutun haben. -.-
> 
> lg


wattn arschloch...


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Er ist jedem auf dem Weg gegangen, ich mein der wollte nichtmal mit uns (also mit den Schüler allgemein) nichts zutun haben. -.-
> 
> lg


Ja also so leute kenn ich auch sind aber immer die mänlichen emos die sich so verhalten du musst dich aber fragen warum? Weil er vorher schlecht behandelt wurde und gehänselt wurde.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Er ist jedem auf dem Weg gegangen, ich mein der wollte nichtmal mit uns (also mit den Schüler allgemein) nichts zutun haben. -.-
> 
> lg


Oh mein Gott er konnte sich als neuer nich gleich einfügen ooooohhhhh NEIN tötet die sau


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Er ist jedem auf dem Weg gegangen, ich mein der wollte nichtmal mit uns (also mit den Schüler allgemein) nichts zutun haben. -.-
> 
> lg


Ja also so leute kenn ich auch sind aber immer die mänlichen emos die sich so verhalten du musst dich aber fragen warum? Weil er vorher schlecht behandelt wurde und gehänselt wurde.

Sorry für doppel post aber da kam mal wider diese Flod Kontrole und da weis ich nie ob es jetzt gepostet wurde oder net hab ich Aktuallisieren gedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

na und wollte ich am ersten tag bzw die ersten paar wochen auch net ... Freundschaften geben sich mit der zeit bzw..kontakte kann man auch erst en paar tage später knüpfen..so is das nun mal aber wenn man natürlich seine freunde ums ich hat dann is man ja stark und steht über jeden drüber...is schon klar.. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott er konnte sich als neuer nich gleich einfügen ooooohhhhh NEIN tötet die sau



Hast du überhaupt gelesen was ich geschrieben habe ? Der WOLLTE NICHTS mit unns zutun haben.

Hey wenn ich neu auf ner Schule bin dann versuch ich mich mit Leuten anzufreunden, gute Freunde zu finden und einen ersten guten eindruck zu hinterlassen, aber nicht alles von mir wegzustoßen und ja nichts mit den leuten zutun haben wollen

lg


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Ich bin kein Emo, aber durchaus schüchtern und ich hätte auch eine Weile gebraucht um mich einzugliedern und hätte mich auch zurück gezogen... hättet ihr mich auch ausgelacht?


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> is das nun mal aber wenn man natürlich seine freunde ums ich hat dann is man ja stark und steht über jeden drüber...is schon klar.. *kopfschüttel*



Ehrinnert mich irgendwie an die möchtegern "Gangschter" die dann zu 5 Omas verprügeln gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt gelesen was ich geschrieben habe ? Der WOLLTE NICHTS mit unns zutun haben.
> 
> lg


Ja dan frag dich mal WARUM wohl.


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

stimmt am ersten tag bzw in den ersten wochen......wow...der böse böse emo


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Wenn er nichts mit euch zu tun haben will wird er eben ignoriert... fertig aus


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Emo, aber durchaus schüchtern und ich hätte auch eine Weile gebraucht um mich einzugliedern und hätte mich auch zurück gezogen... hättet ihr mich auch ausgelacht?


Also ich nicht weil ich genau so bin ich hab aber auch noch nie ne schule... geweckselt hatte also immer alte bekannte dabei. Aber ausgelacht... hätte ich dich auf keinem fall.
Wenn du sogar noch zu mir gepasst hättest also Musikstyle, Verhalten... hätte ich mich mit dir sogar angefreundet....


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

ja es ist  gut jetzt ....vertragt euch und gebt euch ein küssien :/


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt gelesen was ich geschrieben habe ? Der WOLLTE NICHTS mit unns zutun haben.
> 
> Hey wenn ich neu auf ner Schule bin dann versuch ich mich mit Leuten anzufreunden, gute Freunde zu finden und einen ersten guten eindruck zu hinterlassen, aber nicht alles von mir wegzustoßen und ja nichts mit den leuten zutun haben wollen
> 
> lg


Ja und ich bin auch kein Emo mehr und hätte da  ziemliche schwierigkeiten ich bin halt keiner der zu den Leuten zugeht und gleich mal auf Kumpel basis anspricht bei mir ergibt sich sowas halt mit der Zeit...


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Schüchter zu sein ist eine Sache. Aber wenn mich einer anredet dann geh ich doch ned einfach weg -.-

lg


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Schüchter zu sein ist eine Sache. Aber wenn mich einer anredet dann geh ich doch ned einfach weg -.-
> 
> lg


Das kommt darauf an wie du ihn anredest. Naja is doch auch scheiß egal es giebt auch schräge vögel vielleicht wa das ja einer.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Ja es ist gut jetzt.....mef ist ganz böööööööööösssseeeeee und ihr seit alle ganz guuuuuuuuuuut


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Emo, aber durchaus schüchtern und ich hätte auch eine Weile gebraucht um mich einzugliedern und hätte mich auch zurück gezogen... hättet ihr mich auch ausgelacht?


Ich lache niemanden aus, nur weil er schüchtern, emo oder sonst irgendwas ist. Und wenn er neu ander schule ist, erst recht nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Schüchter zu sein ist eine Sache. Aber wenn mich einer anredet dann geh ich doch ned einfach weg -.-
> 
> lg



So wie du dich aufführst würde ich auch einfach weggehen, weil ich mit sojemanden erst recht nichts zu tun haben will...


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Verzeihung Melih... ich wollte kein ernsthaftes Gespräch im Nachtschwärmer starten... spam ruhig weiter sinnlos Links :>


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Verzeihung Melih... ich wollte kein ernsthaftes Gespräch im Nachtschwärmer starten... spam ruhig weiter sinnlos Links :>


Jetz hast se verscheucht super toll gemacht Melih du bist es echt wahr hier


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Verzeihung Melih... ich wollte kein ernsthaftes Gespräch im Nachtschwärmer starten... spam ruhig weiter sinnlos Links :>



Nein das liegt nicht daran sondern eher das es eh nur auf das selbe hinausläuft......


Mef versucht irgendwie klar zu machen das es gerechtfertigt war und die anderen versuchen ihm den schwarzen peter anzuhängen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an wie du ihn anredest. Naja is doch auch scheiß egal es giebt auch schräge vögel vielleicht wa das ja einer.



Ehhm wir haben Leute aus der dritten die Neue immer Nett begrüßen und ihnen das gefühl geben aufgenommen zu sein. wusste nicht das ich genauer werden muss -.-

Ich glaub auch das das so nen schräger Vogel war der einfach in seiner welt allein sein will oder so, vll wollt er auch einfach nichts mit uns zutun haben weil er gleich wieder wechseln würde , keine ahnung Oo

lg


----------



## Night falls (10. Januar 2009)

> Verzeihung Melih... ich wollte kein ernsthaftes Gespräch im Nachtschwärmer starten... spam ruhig weiter sinnlos Links :>



qft.

Das mit dem ansprechen und weggehen ist offensichtlich jetzt schnell ausgedacht bzw stark übertrieben um dich besser hinzustellen. Dein Verhalten war einfach scheiße und basta, da ist es vollkommen egal wie oft du noch beteuerst, dass er schüchtern oder ein Emo war. ô.o

EDIT:


> Ehhm wir haben Leute aus der dritten die Neue immer Nett begrüßen und ihnen das gefühl geben aufgenommen zu sein.



Und was hat die Tatsache, dass ihr irgendeine Begrüßungseinsatztruppe an eurer Schule habt zu der du nicht zugehörst jetzt genau mit deinem Verhalten zu tun?


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Verzeihung Melih... ich wollte kein ernsthaftes Gespräch im Nachtschwärmer starten... spam ruhig weiter sinnlos Links :>


/sign Lilly
Endlich mal ne diskussion und sowas... *seufz* 
ABer los kommt mit euren Z0rs da nur...


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Selbst wenn er einfach weg geht: Dann lass ihn. Er will nichts mit euch zu tun haben? Okay... kümmert euch nicht weiter um ihn. Irgendwie seh ich nicht ein, warum ihr ihn auslachen mußtet. Oder nagt es so sehr an eurem Selbstbewußtsein, dass es nichts mit euch zu tun haben wollte, dass ihr ihn erniedrigen mußtet?


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> /sign Lilly
> Endlich mal ne diskussion und sowas... *seufz*
> ABer los kommt mit euren Z0rs da nur...



ich glaub ihr versteht nicht was ich meine oder?


diese disskusion würd zu nichts bringen....mef wird weiterhin sich rechtfertigen und die anderen versuchen ihn dann wieder den schwarzen peter anzuhängen


----------



## Night falls (10. Januar 2009)

> diese disskusion würd zu nichts bringen....mef wird weiterhin sich rechtfertigen und die anderen versuchen ihn dann wieder den schwarzen peter anzuhängen



Herzlich willkommen im Internet.
Aber mal davon abgesehen, was genau brachten die zig unzusammenhängenden Spamposts davor nochmal?


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

was hättest du anders machen können??

Wenn deine mitschüler jmd anders auslachen der neu is...einfach mal sich davor stellen und sagen hey leutz so geht das net und nicht mit machen...das wär alle mal besser gewesen als Finger drauf und Lachen


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ich glaub ihr versteht nicht was ich meine oder?
> 
> 
> diese disskusion würd zu nichts bringen....mef wird weiterhin sich rechtfertigen und die anderen versuchen ihn dann wieder den schwarzen peter anzuhängen


Naja aber jetzt weis nimand mehr was er schreiben soll es wird jetzt auch nicht unbedingt gleich mit den normalen gesprächen angefangen.... Hier wird es jetzt bestimmt 20-30 min tote hose sein.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ich glaub ihr versteht nicht was ich meine oder?
> 
> 
> diese disskusion würd zu nichts bringen....mef wird weiterhin sich rechtfertigen und die anderen versuchen ihn dann wieder den schwarzen peter anzuhängen


Und du willst weiterhin deine achso tollen z0rs links posten, die genauso sinnlos sind.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ich glaub ihr versteht nicht was ich meine oder?
> 
> 
> diese disskusion würd zu nichts bringen....mef wird weiterhin sich rechtfertigen und die anderen versuchen ihn dann wieder den schwarzen peter anzuhängen



Genau richtig! In Sachen Emos bin ich einfach assig, aber ich steh dazu!

lg


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Genau richtig! In Sachen Emos bin ich einfach assig, aber ich steh dazu!
> 
> lg


Machts jetz aber nich wirklich besser oder


----------



## Masterdark (10. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Genau richtig! In Sachen Emos bin ich einfach assig, aber ich steh dazu!
> 
> lg


Dan bin ich dein gegenstück in sachen HIP Hop und Rap bin ich assi aber gleich mit dem finger drauf und lachen nöö das finde ich bischen Kackboon mäsig.

Ich geb mich dan einfach nicht mit denen ab mir gefällt deren art nicht..... immer so mit dissen... das ist wie ein riesen schwanzvergleich.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Machts jetz aber nich wirklich besser oder



Nope

lg


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Um das thema abzuschliesen


Mef entschuldigt sich (oder was ähnliches) die anderen verzeihen ihn dann aber.....so wie ich die situation einschätze wird es irgendjemand oder jemande oder mehrere die gleich einspruch erheben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Genau richtig! In Sachen Emos bin ich einfach assig, aber ich steh dazu!
> 
> lg



Fühlst dich gut dabei?

Und Melih... NERV NICHT! Deine Scheiß Z0r Links oder deine Lesbenpornoscheiße sind genau sinnfrei!


----------



## Night falls (10. Januar 2009)

> Genau richtig! In Sachen Emos bin ich einfach assig, aber ich steh dazu!



Also bis gerade schienst du nicht unbedingt dazu stehen zu wollen... Aber das zeigt ja nur wieder was du für eine Sorte Mensch bist. Ich wette du hast nichtmal nen Grund Emos nicht zu mögen, aber es ist ja gerade voll im Trend, nicht wahr?


----------



## Masterdark (10. Januar 2009)

Gz zur 2600 seite
So Btw


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Genau richtig! In Sachen Emos bin ich einfach assig, aber ich steh dazu!
> 
> lg



also bist du ein Mensch mit Vorurteilen und jeder der nicht in dein Weltbild passt is weniger Wert als du.........


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Eben... du stehst nicht dazu, dass du einfach nur "assig" bist, du versucht ihm die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schrieben und das obwohl er nichts gemacht hat (er hat ja nichtmal mit euch geredet :>).


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Um das thema abzuschliesen
> 
> 
> Mef entschuldigt sich (oder was ähnliches) die anderen verzeihen ihn dann aber.....so wie ich die situation einschätze wird es irgendjemand oder jemande oder mehrere die gleich einspruch erheben
> ...




Warum soll er sich bei uns entschuldigen? Ja sein verhalten war nicht ganz richtig aber es ist seine meinung und wenn er sich bei uns entschuldigt werden die gefühle von dem typen den er asgelacht hat auch nicht wider heil. Auser er ist da. Also versteht das nicht falsch ich finde sein verhalten .. nicht gut und unterstütze es auch nicht.


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

Hi Masterdark


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und Melih... NERV NICHT! Deine Scheiß Z0r Links oder deine Lesbenpornoscheiße sind genau sinnfrei!




selor? einfach mal....[entfernt]

Mef entschuldigt sich (oder was ähnliches) die anderen verzeihen ihn dann aber.....so wie ich die situation einschätze wird es irgendjemand oder jemande oder mehrere die gleich einspruch erheben rolleyes.gif


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Fühlst dich gut dabei?



Hmm, ich sag mal es gab viele schlimme Trends, aber dazu beizutragen, dass das Emotum auföhrt find isch schon gut. 

Was wollt ihr hören ? Ich mag Emos nicht und ich hab da meine Gründe.

lg


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Gz zur 2600 seite
> So Btw


Hi 

@ Thema: AUch von mir gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> selor? einfach mal....[enternt]



Ah, hab ich den Wunden Punkt getroffen? Lieber diskutiere ich noch die ganze Nacht lang darüber als das du wieder idiotisch mit Links um dich schmeißt oder erzählst wer mit wem jetzt in deinen Pornos was macht...


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und Melih... NERV NICHT! Deine Scheiß Z0r Links oder deine Lesbenpornoscheiße sind genau sinnfrei!


/sign


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Hmm, ich sag mal es gab viele schlimme Trends, aber dazu beizutragen, dass das Emotum auföhrt find isch schon gut.



Was als nächstes... Meinungen ausradieren? Wer dir nicht passt, wird "entfernt", wer Kleidung trägt die dir nicht passt wegsperren oder sonstwie wegschaffen? Denkst du auch mal nach bevor du schreibst?


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

Ich bin dan mal weg hoffe das Neveau wird hier noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel spaß noch mein streiten und bye


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Ich versuche das ,dass zickenterror hier aufhört

und ihr werdet auch gleich "aggresiv" und meint auf gut deutsch "halt die fresse!"


....das zeugt davon das ihr auch nicht soooo viel besser seid als mef


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich versuche das ,dass zickenterror hier aufhört
> 
> und ihr werdet auch gleich "aggresiv" und meint auf gut deutsch "halt die fresse!"[...]


nö


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was als nächstes... Meinungen ausradieren? Wer dir nicht passt, wird "entfernt", wer Kleidung trägt die dir nicht passt wegsperren oder sonstwie wegschaffen? Denkst du auch mal nach bevor du schreibst?


Klar so wies sich gehört Indiviualismus is fürn Arsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich versuche das ,dass zickenterror hier aufhört
> 
> und ihr werdet auch gleich "aggresiv" und meint auf gut deutsch "halt die fresse!"
> 
> ...


Die diskussion ist aber weitaus besser als irgendwelche Links zu z0rs oder sonst was zu posten, das nervt irgendwann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Melih du bist der einzige hier der hier mit "Halt die Fresse" ankam...


----------



## Masterdark (10. Januar 2009)

Hab ich schon erwähnt das ihr euch gerade recht kindisch benehmt ?
Also die meisten von euch. 
Re: Hi ihr beiden.


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

wer wird denn hier gleich aggro?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du brüllst doch stfu und so??^^


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> und ihr werdet auch gleich "aggresiv" und meint auf gut deutsch "halt die fresse!"


Wer hat hier "stfu" geschrieben? Was heißt das nochmal übersetzt?


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Melih du bist der einzige hier der hier mit "Halt die Fresse" ankam...





Selor schrieb:


> Und Melih... NERV NICHT! Deine Scheiß Z0r Links oder deine Lesbenpornoscheiße sind genau sinnfrei!



......aha


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt das ihr euch gerade recht kindisch benehmt ?
> Also die meisten von euch.
> Re: Hi ihr beiden.


Ahjo Masterdark ist ja auch da:
huhu^^


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wer hat hier "stfu" geschrieben? Was heißt das nochmal übersetzt?


Shut The Fuck Up was aber auf deutsch?

@ melih jetzt weiste ja was die leute von deinen Pornos halten.


----------



## Masterdark (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wer hat hier "stfu" geschrieben? Was heißt das nochmal übersetzt?


Hi lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und
schön stressig?

Ich hab heute übrings Stunden an Thunderbird gesessen weil der mein neues Mail fach nicht haben wollte (mail@paulbrings.de alle mails schreiben)


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Shut The Fuck Up was aber auf deutsch?


Das war eine rhetorische Frage -.-


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Shut The Fuck Up was aber auf deutsch?



grob übersetzt??? Halt die Fresse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ......aha



Zwischen "Nicht nerven" und "Halt die Fresse" liegen Welten, falls es dir nicht auffallen sollte... ausgenommen natürlich du wolltest wieder nur z0r Links und Pornoscheiße posten... aber selbst da hab ich nur gesagt das es genauso sinnfrei ist...


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Lasst uns über Win7 SPrechen heeeyyy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (man ist mir langweilig)


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Was gibts da zu reden? Downloads total überlastet, haben wirs eh kaum jemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das war eine rhetorische Frage -.-



Man das wort höre ich jetzt das 2 mal das erste mal wa bei Lilo und Stith 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wusste aber wirklich nicht was es heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dracun schrieb:


> grob übersetzt??? Halt die Fresse...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




AH


Bin jetzt aber wirklich weg. Bye


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Zwischen "Nicht nerven" und "Halt die Fresse" liegen Welten, falls es dir nicht auffallen sollte... ausgenommen natürlich du wolltest wieder nur z0r Links und Pornoscheiße posten... aber selbst da hab ich nur gesagt das es genauso sinnfrei ist...




du versteht es einfach nicht.....ich will hier net das das thema aufhört damit ich hier wieder irgendwelche links posten kann oder so sondern damit ihr mal aufhört zu streiten (weil ich solche beknackten situation einfach nur hasse wie die pest) aber du bzw andere wollen das nicht verstehen .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Was gibts da zu reden? Downloads total überlastet, haben wirs eh kaum jemand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Downloads sind nimmer total überlastet, nun funktionierts einwandfrei (nur noch 2h Download dann hab ich die offi. beta^^).
2,5 Millionen, im Februar sollen nochmal 5 Mio dazukommen, 7,5 Millionen insgesamt dann.
Reicht doch aus zum testen einer Beta o.O


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Es gibt nen unterschied zwischen "Zeigen das dieser Trend nicht willkommen ist" und "ignorieren was sich dann zum ausgrenzen beläuft"

Beides führt dazu das es ihm dreckig geht ... hmm nächstes ma ignorier ich ihn dann bin ich ned der böse Oo 

lg


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> du versteht es einfach nicht.....ich will hier net das das thema aufhört damit ich hier wieder irgendwelche links posten kann oder so sondern damit ihr mal aufhört zu streiten (weil ich solche beknackten situation einfach nur hasse wie die pest) aber du bzw andere wollen das nicht verstehen ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Niemand hält dich davon ab ein sinnvolles Thema anzuschlagen. Wenn es interessant ist werden die Leute schon drauf reagieren, aber eine laufende Diskussion zu unterbrechen weil du sie nicht für sinnvoll hälst und keine Alternative anbietest ist selten von Erfolg gekrönt.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Es gibt nen unterschied zwischen "Zeigen das dieser Trend nicht willkommen ist" und "ignorieren was sich dann zum ausgrenzen beläuft"
> 
> Beides führt dazu das es ihm dreckig geht ... hmm nächstes ma ignorier ich ihn dann bin ich ned der böse Oo
> 
> lg



so jetzt fehlt nur noch das die anderen dir verzeihen (oder was ähnliches) dann müsste der "streit" hier wieder vergessen sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> so jetzt fehlt nur noch das die anderen dir verzeihen (oder was ähnliches) dann müsste der "streit" hier wieder vergessen sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


UNd was dann für ein Thema?


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Niemand hält dich davon ab ein sinnvolles Thema anzuschlagen. Wenn es interessant ist werden die Leute schon drauf reagieren, aber eine laufende Diskussion zu unterbrechen weil du sie nicht für sinnvoll hälst und keine Alternative anbietest ist selten von Erfolg gekrönt.




wenn es eine Diskussion  ist dann wäre es ok aber das ist eher ein Streit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Razyl

ka


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Downloads sind nimmer total überlastet, nun funktionierts einwandfrei (nur noch 2h Download dann hab ich die offi. beta^^).
> 2,5 Millionen, im Februar sollen nochmal 5 Mio dazukommen, 7,5 Millionen insgesamt dann.
> Reicht doch aus zum testen einer Beta o.O


Naja, ich befürchte das wird bei der Wotlk-Beta. 10% reporten Bugs, die restlichen beschweren sich auf allen möglichen Seiten, dass es total Scheiße ist und nichts geht...



> so jetzt fehlt nur noch das die anderen dir verzeihen


Es gibt nichts zu verzeihen, ich hab ja nicht drunter gelitten. Ich habe meine Meinung zu dem Thema gesagt und versucht zu verstehen warum man sowas macht, aber mehr als ein "ich habe meine Gründe" kam ja nicht wirklich.



> wenn es eine Diskussion ist dann wäre es ok aber das ist eher ein Streit


Nicht wirklich... du solltest mich im Streit erleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (10. Januar 2009)

Und was macht ihr gerade so?
Also ich richte mein Itunes schön ein


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Es gibt nen unterschied zwischen "Zeigen das dieser Trend nicht willkommen ist" und "ignorieren was sich dann zum ausgrenzen beläuft"
> 
> Beides führt dazu das es ihm dreckig geht ... hmm nächstes ma ignorier ich ihn dann bin ich ned der böse Oo
> 
> lg



und WER entscheidet das ein Trend nicht willkommen ist? DU etwa? Oder kann ich jetzt auch einfach entscheiden, dass das was du machst mir nicht passt und dich deswegen fertig machen darf?


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> und WER entscheidet das ein Trend nicht willkommen ist? DU etwa? Oder kann ich jetzt auch einfach entscheiden, dass das was du machst mir nicht passt und dich deswegen fertig machen darf?




ich schätze mal das damit der streit weiter geht


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Ich erwarte nicht das mir irgendwer verzeiht. Klar das ich dafür vll gehasst werde.

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Naja, ich befürchte das wird bei der Wotlk-Beta. 10% reporten Bugs, die restlichen beschweren sich auf allen möglichen Seiten, dass es total Scheiße ist und nichts geht...


Hmm mal sehen. Bisher sagen die großen Online Portale die Beta ist super, die die ich vorher hatte war auch im guten Zustand und sah schon sehr gut aus.
@ Melih;:
Na also...


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> so jetzt fehlt nur noch das die anderen dir verzeihen (oder was ähnliches) dann müsste der "streit" hier wieder vergessen sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


warum soll *Ich* *Mefisthor* verzeihen?? Mir hat er doch nix getan??..Wenn er will das Ihm jmd. verzeiht...dann sollte er sich mit dem jungen Mann unterhalten den er ausgelacht hat..........ich fands/finde dieses Verhalten einfach nur scheiße .....ich muss ihm net verzeihen^^


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> warum soll *Ich* *Mefisthor* verzeihen?? Mir hat er doch nix getan??..Wenn er will das Ihm jmd. verzeiht...dann sollte er sich mit dem jungen Mann unterhalten den er ausgelacht hat..........ich fands/finde dieses Verhalten einfach nur scheiße .....ich muss ihm net verzeihen^^




aber andere tun so als wäre es ein weltverbrechen und wollen ihm den schwarzen peter anhängen


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Und was macht ihr gerade so?
> Also ich richte mein Itunes schön ein



ich surfe im netz, chatte im Irc udn gucke Genial daneben und lese ab und an  auf SnesFreak


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> und WER entscheidet das ein Trend nicht willkommen ist? DU etwa? Oder kann ich jetzt auch einfach entscheiden, dass das was du machst mir nicht passt und dich deswegen fertig machen darf?


Ich entscheide welcher Trend für mich nicht willkommen ist. Machst du das nicht gerade ? 

lg


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Und was macht ihr gerade so?
> Also ich richte mein Itunes schön ein



ich spiel gerade nebenbei wow im fenstermodus während ich durch zf gezogen werde


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> aber andere tun so als wäre es ein weltverbrechen und wollen ihm den schwarzen peter anhängen


is ja auch n verdammt beschissene verhalten von ihm.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Mit anderen Worten ich darf dich jetzt auch vollkommen fertig machen und du würdest es sogar toll finden, dass ich so handle


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten ich darf dich jetzt auch vollkommen fertig machen und du würdest es sogar toll finden...


Jap selor, tu es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

Volksverhetzung is ein "Weltverbrechen".... und mit Volksverhetzung meine ich das Randgruppen ausgegrenzt werden....und die Aktionw ar einfach mies..mehr net^^


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich entscheide welcher Trend für mich nicht willkommen ist. Machst du das nicht gerade ?
> 
> lg


Wen du als Trend die Meinungsfreiheit der einzelnen Person meinst und das man diese  Respektieren sollte wen sie harmlos bzw. nicht schädigent für irgendwas ist dan ja macht er das auch


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

das beste ist ja immernoch das die meiste die hier über "blaba wiso veralgemeinst ud bzw vorurteilst du den emo usw" aber meisten auch kein stück besser sind ....wollt ich nur mal erwähnen...anders gesagt ihr solltet euch auch mal an die nase fassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Hmm
irgendwie ist meine neue Graka verdammt viel Leiser als die die vorher drinne war :>


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> das beste ist ja immernoch das die meiste die hier über "blaba wiso veralgemeinst ud bzw vorurteilst du den emo usw" aber meisten auch kein stück besser sind ....wollt ich nur mal erwähnen...anders gesagt ihr solltet euch auch mal an die nase fassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wo wurd das zb gemacht?


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> das beste ist ja immernoch das die meiste die hier über "blaba wiso veralgemeinst ud bzw vorurteilst du den emo usw" aber meisten auch kein stück besser sind ....wollt ich nur mal erwähnen...anders gesagt ihr solltet euch auch mal an die nase fassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin erstaunt, dass du mich im echten Leben so gut kennst :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wen du als Trend die Meinungsfreiheit der einzelnen Person meinst und das man diese  Respektieren sollte wen sie harmlos bzw. nicht schädigent für irgendwas ist dan ja macht er das auch



Problem hier ist, seine "Meinung" und sein Handeln sind in keinster Weise "Harmlos" oder "nicht schädigend" sondern zielen einzig und allein darauf ab Menschen die ihm wegen Äußerlichkeiten nicht passen auszugrenzen, sich über sie lustig und sie fertig zu machen...


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm
> irgendwie ist meine neue Graka verdammt viel Leiser als die die vorher drinne war :>


welche haste nu?
oder willste da nich drüber reden?^^


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wo wurd das zb gemacht?



Überall

Auf der Straße......in der schule....in der arbeit.......in der uni ....... in spielen wie wow oder so.......in foren usw



@Lilli-chan


ich mein ja nicht ds ich euch kenne.....aber es gibt zu 100% bestimmt eine Situation wo ihr auch irgendwelche leute veralgemeint habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> welche haste nu?
> oder willste da nich drüber reden?^^


Ne 9600 GT, aber schon übertaktet ein bissel..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum 2.: darüber kann ich reden, bzw eigentlich über den ganzen tag, der super war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt, dass du mich im echten Leben so gut kennst :>


Klar wir sitzen hier zu 5. in einem Zimmer haben 10 Bildschirme worauf einzelne Bilder aus deiner Wohung sind


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten ich darf dich jetzt auch vollkommen fertig machen und du würdest es sogar toll finden, dass ich so handle



Das du meine Meinung vll tolerierst und dir sagst "ach lass den doch in ruhe" wär ja auch ne lösung. Damals mit dem Emokind wär das auch eine Lösung gewesen aber gegenüber Emos mit solchem Verhalten muss ich meinen Unmut zeigen. Es gibt sachen die kann man tolerieren und manche sachen eben nicht.

lg


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2009)

so bin wech...muss noch en paar erfolge in Mario Kart 64 erreichen......bye bye...*winken* Und mefisthor is der liebste von uns allen wir sidn alle böse weil wir ihn wegen einer blöden aktion verurteilen^^

Ciao


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Joa super Mefi... tolle "Meinung"... "Ach lass doch die Armen Islamisten... lass sie doch in Ruhe... ist eben deren Meinung und wir passen ihnen leider nicht also ist es vollkommen In Ordnung das sie uns wegbomben!" 

Merkst du eigentlich noch was für eine Gequirlte Scheiße du da von dir gibst? DU hast kein Recht dazu, Menschen aufgrund ihres Äußeren als Niedere, Vertreibenswerte Tiere zu betrachten... wenn das jemand mit dir machen würde, würde es dir doch auch nicht gefallen oder?


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Es gibt sachen die kann man tolerieren und manche sachen eben nicht.


Sowas müsstest mal vor Gericht bringen xD


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Joa super Mefi... tolle "Meinung"... "Ach lass doch die Armen Islamisten... lass sie doch in Ruhe... ist eben deren Meinung und wir passen ihnen leider nicht also ist es vollkommen In Ordnung das sie uns wegbomben!"


muss ich das jetz verstehn?


----------



## Night falls (10. Januar 2009)

> muss ich meinen Unmut zeigen.



Jo, dafür hast du ja deine geheimen Gründe. Ich nehme mal an es ist etwas in der Art wie: "Wenn ich nicht meinen Unmut zeige (aka ihn auslache) werde ich von einer einbeinigen Piratin mit Lippenherpes vergewaltigt."


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Apropos:
Wie gehts euch allen?^^


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> so bin wech...muss noch en paar erfolge in Mario Kart 64 erreichen......bye bye...*winken* Und mefisthor is der liebste von uns allen wir sidn alle böse weil wir ihn wegen einer blöden aktion verurteilen^^
> 
> Ciao



Nein ich finde auch nicht das meine aktion wirklich gut war und ihr alle böse seid, aber über manche sachen muss man einfach seinen unmut zeigen.

lg


----------



## Night falls (10. Januar 2009)

Gut gehts mir- Mefisthor und Melih (vorrangig aber Mefisthor) unterhalten mich mit ihren Kommentaren königlich...

EDIT: 





> aber über manche sachen muss man einfach seinen unmut zeigen.


Das wird ja immer besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Apropos:
> Wie gehts euch allen?^^



mir gehts eig recht gut...bin nur ein wenig angepisst was hier gerade läuft


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Apropos:
> Wie gehts euch allen?^^


Passt so^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> mir gehts eig recht gut...bin nur ein wenig angepisst was hier gerade läuft


Och mich kann nichts stören grad,(naja ausnahmen gibts) :> mir gehts perfekt


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> muss ich das jetz verstehn?




Ist doch genau das selbe... sie (die Islamisten) mögen uns wegen irgendwas nicht und "machen uns fertig" (sprengen uns in die Luft) und meinen sie sind doch im Recht, weil gegen sowas muss man ja unbedingt vorgehen und er verlangt noch das man eben solch ein Verhalten akzeptiert... warum auch immer...


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nein ich finde auch nicht das meine aktion wirklich gut war und ihr alle böse seid, aber über manche sachen muss man einfach seinen unmut zeigen.
> 
> lg



Warum MUSS man das bitte schön? Wirst du weggesperrt oder schlägt dich dein Vater, wenn du das nicht tust? Wegen Äußerlichkeiten MUSS ich niemanden zeigen das ich ihn nicht leiden kann und ihn weiter fertig machen...


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Was hier gerade besonders lustig finde ist das hier besonders Selor wegen dem "emo" vorurteil ein aufschrei macht aber manchmal wirklich kein stück besser ist (blabal du hast eine signatur mit lesben blabla geh wieder deine hentais schauen blabla) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Langsam langweilt das thema ein bisschen^^ irgendwie kommen immerr wieder fast gleiche Sätze heraus.
....
Wisst ihr was ich absolut komisch finde, jetzt in der 10., redet dich jeder lehrer mit "Sie" an, das irritiert total :/


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum MUSS man das bitte schön? Wirst du weggesperrt oder schlägt dich dein Vater, wenn du das nicht tust? Wegen Äußerlichkeiten MUSS ich niemanden zeigen das ich ihn nicht leiden kann und ihn weiter fertig machen...



Hab ich nicht schon geschrieben das es mir da nicht nur um äußerlichkeiten ging ??

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Ich hab nie gesagt das du wieder schauen gehen sollst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mefi: Red dich da jetzt nicht raus du weißt ganz genau was gemeint ist! Aber ist schon in Ordnung... solche muss es immer geben und jetzt da "Rassenhass" International verpöhnt ist muss man eben auf Nicht-Rassenmerkmale abzielen...


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab nie gesagt das du wieder schauen gehen sollst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber mit "blabla besser als ein Hentai schauer" und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mefi: Red dich da jetzt nicht raus du weißt ganz genau was gemeint ist!





Melih schrieb:


> Was hier gerade besonders lustig finde ist das hier besonders Selor wegen dem "emo" vorurteil ein aufschrei macht aber manchmal wirklich kein stück besser ist (blabal du hast eine signatur mit lesben blabla geh wieder deine hentais schauen blabla)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke Melih. 

Warum Selor machst du ihn fertig obwohl es ja nicht schädlich und harmlos ist ?

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih, hack net auf alten sachen rum^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> aber mit "blabla besser als ein Hentai schauer" und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein... ich habe nicht dich fertig gemacht sondern das Produkt... und einen Baum, ein Regal oder einen Porno fertig machen darf man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da sie nicht leben...


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Melih, hack net auf alten sachen rum^^



aber das musste mal gesagt werden....der tut hier so scheinheilig und auserdem regt mich es langsam auch auf das ich hier ständig Vorurteile abbekomme



@Selor


aber trotzdem waren das alle Vorurteile und du tust hier nur scheinheilig und sowas kotzt einen an


----------



## Masterdark (10. Januar 2009)

*gähn*


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein... ich habe nicht dich fertig gemacht sondern das Produkt... und einen Baum, ein Regal oder einen Porno fertig machen darf man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



NEIN! Jetzt red du dich nicht raus, du hast was gegen Melih weil er sowas in seiner Signatur hat.

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> NEIN! Jetzt red du dich nicht raus, du hast was gegen Melih weil er sowas in seiner Signatur hat.
> 
> lg



Ich hab nichts gegen ihn... keineswegs, er ist sicher ein netter Zeitgenosse und mit ihm kann man sich auch sehr gut unterhalten, ich hab nur etwas gegen Pornos und Animes...


----------



## Night falls (10. Januar 2009)

> NEIN! Jetzt red du dich nicht raus, du hast was gegen Melih weil er sowas in seiner Signatur hat.
> 
> lg



Wie sich Mefisthor auf die Vorlage stürzt xD
Naja ihr könnt jetzt noch ein bisschen weiter streiten - ich spiel ne Runde DotA und guck mir dann das Endprodukt an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> *gähn*


Jap Masterdark, sagmal wie war dein Tag? (um mal ein wenig abwechslung reinzubringen)


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts gegen ihn... keineswegs, er ist sicher ein netter Zeitgenosse, ich hab nur etwas gegen *Pornos* und Animes...



Genau das Meine ich!

Nur weil ich so eine Signatur habe denkst du ich würde hier Hentais anschauen und Vorurteilst mich dann immer bzw bringst die Hentais mit mir in verbindung


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts gegen ihn... keineswegs, er ist sicher ein netter Zeitgenosse und mit ihm kann man sich auch sehr gut unterhalten, ich hab nur etwas gegen Pornos und Animes...



Nein du hast schon was gegen ihn und wie Melih schon sagte, hast du auch lauter Vorurteile bei seinen Animes !

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Melihleinchen, das war auf den Rückschluss auf den Kampf meinerseits gegen diverse Pornosigs die hier die letzten Wochen öfters auftauchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wie z.B. diese Blinkende fette Brustsig mit dieser komischen Pornoqueen)


----------



## Masterdark (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap Masterdark, sagmal wie war dein Tag? (um mal ein wenig abwechslung reinzubringen)


Sehr kalt.
Heute morgen Training in einer -13 Grad Kälte


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nein du hast schon was gegen ihn



Eh bist du Telepath? Seid wann weißt du was ich fühle?


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Sehr kalt.
> Heute morgen Training in einer -13 Grad Kälte


Training für was?
Und kalt wars auch hier. -12 grad ...
Aber zum glück spielt man Handball in der Halle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Eh bist du Telepath? Seid wann weißt du was ich fühle?



Nein er hatt aber recht....manchmal glaub ich wirklich das du was gegen mich und meine Shoujo-ai animes hast


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Hier wars leider wieder viel zu warm... -1°C

Melih, ich habe nichts gegen dich, wie gesagt nur etwas gegen Animes im Allgemeinen


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hast du auch lauter Vorurteile bei seinen Animes !


Und? Ein Anime ist ein Film, ein Ding, man kann seine Gefühle nicht verletzen wenn man sagt "Ich mag keine Animes" und schauen muss man sie auch nicht.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hier wars leider wieder viel zu warm... -1°C


Warm? viel zu warm? Ich würde lieber -1 grad haben als -12 o.O


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Eh bist du Telepath? Seid wann weißt du was ich fühle?



Aber wenn du sagst, er soll sich mit seinem "Sch***" in den Animethread verziehn dann sagst du das seiner Sig? Ne du meinst Schon ihn weil er Animes mag und du eben nicht, und deswegen darfst du ihm befehlen was er machen darf und was nicht?

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Aber wenn du sagst, er soll sich mit seinem "Sch***" in den Animethread verziehn dann sagst du das seiner Sig? Ne du meinst Schon ihn weil er Animes mag und du eben nicht, und deswegen darfst du ihm befehlen was er machen darf und was nicht?
> 
> lg


Für animetratsch ist der Anime Thread da, da hat selor vollkommen recht.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warm? viel zu warm? Ich würde lieber -1 grad haben als -12 o.O



Ich mag die Kälte eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mefisthor schrieb:


> Aber wenn du sagst, er soll sich mit seinem "Sch***" in den Animethread verziehn dann sagst du das seiner Sig? Ne du meinst Schon ihn weil er Animes mag und du eben nicht, und deswegen darfst du ihm befehlen was er machen darf und was nicht?
> 
> lg



Das hat mit ihm überhaupt nichts zu tun, nur mit den Animes die zu diesem Zeitpunkt (und überhaupt generell) in eben diesen Thread gehören, wenn er schon dafür gemacht wurde... ich spame doch auch nicht im WoW Forum Leute mit HdRO voll oder?


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Weder lustig, noch annähern wahr.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

"Der heldenhafte Mitglied Melih"
MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Der heldenhafte Mitglied Melih"
> MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


#
ja und? 

ein bissle lügen darf man doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

omg wechselt mal da thema, ich krieg beim lesen das kotzen. wenn hier andre menschen schreiben würden wärs ja ganz interessant aber so...



hier mein neuer lieblingsblog: http://maedchenblog.blogsport.de/


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> #
> ja und?
> 
> ein bissle lügen darf man doch
> ...



Ein bisschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das hat mit ihm überhaupt nichts zu tun, nur mit den Animes die zu diesem Zeitpunkt (und überhaupt generell) in eben diesen Thread gehören, wenn er schon dafür gemacht wurde... ich spame doch auch nicht im WoW Forum Leute mit HdRO voll oder?



Mit dem Unterschied das der Nachtschwärmer kein Topic hat und über alles geredet werden darf ?(nach Netiquette natürlich)

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Mit dem Unterschied das der Nachtschwärmer kein Topic hat und über alles geredet werden darf ?(nach Netiquette natürlich)
> 
> lg


Jop, aber wenn dan Links gepostet werden, oder mind. 2 mal am Abend das Wort Hentai Fällt...
Damit kann melih in den Anime Thread gehen, dafür ist der da und wenn da nicht viele sind (was mich nicht wundert) hat er pech.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Aber wenn es schon einen Thread gibt in dem es genau um das Thema geht, warum redet man dann nicht dort darüber? Immerhin sind da die Leute, die diese Interesse teilen.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop, aber wenn dan Links gepostet werden, oder mind. 2 mal am Abend das Wort Hentai Fällt...
> Damit kann melih in den Anime Thread gehen, dafür ist der da und wenn da nicht viele sind (was mich nicht wundert) hat er pech.



Das mit dem Hentai hat gar nichts damit zu tun.....ich sag ja nichts dazu und schon fällt (meisten von dir Selor oder sonst wen) gleich das wort "hentai" "Lesben sig" oder "geh zurück in den Animethread da wo du herkommst" usw obwohl ich nichtmal mit dme thema anfange  bzw was dazu sage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Naja, vielleicht ist das Bild, was du hier mal gepostet hast, einigen Leuten mehr im Gedächtnis geblieben als es dir lieb ist.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Das mit dem Hentai hat gar nichts damit zu tun.....ich sag ja nichts dazu und schon fällt (meisten von dir Selor oder sonst wen) gleich das wort "hentai" "Lesben sig" oder "geh zurück in den Animethread da wo du herkommst" usw obwohl ich nichtmal mit dme thema anfange  bzw was dazu sage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur dumm, das seitdem du wieder hier bist, dieser scheiß anfing... 
Nichts gegen dich und so, nur ist es mir so aufgefallen.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Aber wenn es schon einen Thread gibt in dem es genau um das Thema geht, warum redet man dann nicht dort darüber? Immerhin sind da die Leute, die diese Interesse teilen.


Naja wenns kein besseres Thema gibt ? Er hatt ja nicht mitten in ne Diskussion einfach ein Anime reingeschmissen oder ?(wehe Melih du hast das getan -.-). 

Also ich bin für nen Themawechsel, ich glaub das ganze hier führt zu nichts. Wenn ihr aber weiterstreiten wollt, ok.

lg


----------



## Malohin (10. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß garnicht wie man auf Lesbensig kommen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Training für was?
> Und kalt wars auch hier. -12 grad ...
> Aber zum glück spielt man Handball in der Halle
> 
> ...


rugby


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Naja wenns kein besseres Thema gibt ? Er hatt ja nicht mitten in ne Diskussion einfach ein Anime reingeschmissen oder ?(wehe Melih du hast das getan -.-).
> 
> Also ich bin für nen Themawechsel, ich glaub das ganze hier führt zu nichts. Wenn ihr aber weiterstreiten wollt, ok.
> 
> lg


Er hat das thema einfach willkürlich angefangen. Und klar das da irgendwelche mitreisen und der ganze sch*** wird immer größer...
Und , es kann sein das ich mich irre, hat er auch mal mitten das hineingeworfen in ein thema und dann wurde das gesamte vorige theme gecrasht
@ Masterdark
Du spielst Rugby`? Nice


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Das mit der Lesben sig entfernen usw bringt ja auch nichts mehr...hab ich ja versucht....und was ist passiert? genau das selbe mist mit hentais und Co. wurde wieder erzählt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Kommt eben nicht von ungefähr das einige (mich mit eingeschlossen) etwas allergisch darauf reagieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht wie ihr alle drauf kommt, dass wir streiten? ich für meinen Teil unterhalte mich und diskutiere über verschiedene Meinungen. Darf man jetzt noch nicht mal mehr verschiedene Meinungen haben ohne dass man nichts gegen die andere Person haben kann?


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Das mit der Lesben sig entfernen usw bringt ja auch nichts mehr...hab ich ja versucht....und was ist passiert? genau das selbe mist mit hentais und Co. wurde wieder erzählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil der Gesamteindruck den du vorher vermittelt hast, ist geblieben...


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er hat das thema einfach willkürlich angefangen. Und klar das da irgendwelche mitreisen und der ganze sch*** wird immer größer...
> Und , es kann sein das ich mich irre, hat er auch mal mitten das hineingeworfen in ein thema und dann wurde das gesamte vorige theme gecrasht


Er hat ein Thema gecrasht ? Ich kann mich nur an einen Themacrash erinnern der war aber nicht von Melih, aber bitte jetzt nicht drüber diskutieren., wir alle ham unsere Macken, ich weiß einen auch nicht auf seine Fehler hin, Außer wenn jemand einen anderen kritisiert aber selber nur bedingt besser ist.

lg


----------



## Masterdark (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht wie ihr alle drauf kommt, dass wir streiten? ich für meinen Teil unterhalte mich und diskutiere über verschiedene Meinungen. Darf man jetzt noch nicht mal mehr verschiedene Meinungen haben ohne dass man nichts gegen die andere Person haben kann?


Du auch noch hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

Ich geh jetzt.....


keine nerven mehr hier auf diese v°°°°°° sc°°°° hier ....


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt.....
> 
> 
> keine nerven mehr hier auf diese v°°°°°° sc°°°° hier ....


OK bye bye Melih.
Hmm noch einer weg, schade


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Januar 2009)

und einer kommt dazu ^^

bhwah


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> und einer kommt dazu ^^
> 
> bhwah


Abend.
Mir ist Kalt :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Namd Terror

Dann zieh dich an Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann zieh dich an Razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha selten so gelacht...
Ich bin angezogen, sitze sogar mit Schal da und mir ist kalt :/ sind nur 17 grad im zimmer


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha selten so gelacht...
> Ich bin angezogen, sitze sogar mit Schal da und mir ist kalt :/ sind nur 17 grad im zimmer


Keine Heizung ?

lg

Edit: Nabnd Terror


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

Hab schon den ganzen Tag kalte Hände und Füße, dabei ists hier drin brüllend heiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Dann zieht es irgendwo bei dir und du solltest mal ein paar Techniker an die Fenster in eurer Wohnung schicken... normal is dat net!


----------



## Night falls (10. Januar 2009)

Hol dir ne Schüssel mit heißen Wasser, platzier die Füße drin und tu ne Wärmflasche unter deinen Pulli. Et voila, dein problem ist gelöst...

Mittlerweile ärgere ich mich nun doch, dass ich mich nicht stärker um irgendeine Aktivität heute Abend bemüht hab. Es wird langweilig und mir gehts schon garnimmer so schlecht von gestern... D:


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hab schon den ganzen Tag kalte Hände und Füße, dabei ists hier drin brüllend heiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kalte hände hab ich fast immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin mal aufm klo und les n bissl adorno =)


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Lillyan haste keine good ol' oma socken ? ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Keine Heizung ?


Heizung schaltet sich ab 23.00 uhr aus, warum auch immer hier...
@ Selor: Nö ziehen tuts net
@ Night falls: Öhm nö?
@ Lilly: Ich auch... sch*** Kälte


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Simply to much information trolli...


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Januar 2009)

ich habn Pully ^^ und der hält mich warm  *warmwarmwarm*


----------



## Night falls (10. Januar 2009)

> @ Night falls: Öhm nö?



Dann bist du selber Schuld... Die Schüssel hält nicht nur warm, sondern eignet sich auch super zum entspannen D:
Naja unsere Heizung geht auch um 23.00 aus, aus Energiespartechnischen Gründen.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Dann bist du selber Schuld... Die Schüssel hält nicht nur warm, sondern eignet sich auch super zum entspannen D:


Ich könnt auch meinen Rechner vor die Füße stellen, der ist auch schön warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Januar 2009)

brrr des erinnert mich an meine ersten zock-erlebnisse ^^

Altes haus (Pre 2 . WK xD ) im winter... vllt 5 Grad im zimmer und die einzige Wärmequelle war der Rechner  ^^


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2009)

ich glaub ich hab mich einfach nur unterkühlt... hab keine richtig dicken Wintersachen, weil sich das hier eigentlich eh nur gelohnt hat -.-


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Wer von euch wohnt in ner Wohnung (also nicht Haus für die Blitzchecker)

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> brrr des erinnert mich an meine ersten zock-erlebnisse ^^
> 
> Altes haus (Pre 2 . WK xD ) im winter... vllt 5 Grad im zimmer und die einzige Wärmequelle war der Rechner  ^^


Oi nun schreiben wir schon Pre 2. Wk :>
Und mir frieren nur Hände+füße,also wie immer im Winter :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Woooah... ich hab jetzt einen RSS Reader für mein G15 Bildschirmchen xD


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Woooah... ich hab jetzt einen RSS Reader für mein G15 Bildschirmchen xD


Gz o.O


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Hab grad ein Treiberupdate gemacht und aufeinmal poppte es auf *gg*


----------



## Saytan (10. Januar 2009)

moinsen


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hab grad ein Treiberupdate gemacht und aufeinmal poppte es auf *gg*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Mefisthor:
Wohung ja, aber das Haus wo die Wohnungen sind, da sind eh nur 2 Wohnungen :> nur noch das Alte Ehepaar unter uns wohnt noch. Der rest gehört ner Arztpraxis :>

Abend Saytan!


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Januar 2009)

RSS reader?  ich hab nur son dreckigen pop3 dinger der mir mails anzeigen soll, es aber nie tut


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Moin Saytan

lg


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Januar 2009)

Abend imperator ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> RSS reader?  ich hab nur son dreckigen pop3 dinger der mir mails anzeigen soll, es aber nie tut



Ist direkt von Logitech, also kein eigensinstalliertes Dinglechen ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Januar 2009)

achsou... naja muss mein applet ding eh mal leeren ^^

die taste soll auch leuchten wenn musik in winamp läuft... bloß läuft jetzt winamp netmehr  xD


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Mefisthor:
> Wohung ja, aber das Haus wo die Wohnungen sind, da sind eh nur 2 Wohnungen :> nur noch das Alte Ehepaar unter uns wohnt noch. Der rest gehört ner Arztpraxis :>


Aso :> Ich hab das Glück in nem Haus zu wohnen, ich hab die VOLLE Kontrolle über die Heizung muhaha *weltherrschaftslachen*

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Aso :> Ich hab das Glück in nem Haus zu wohnen, ich hab die VOLLE Kontrolle über die Heizung muhaha *weltherrschaftslachen*
> 
> lg


Ich mag die Wohnung mehr, besonders hab ich es nur 5 min um zur schule zu kommen xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> achsou... naja muss mein applet ding eh mal leeren ^^
> 
> die taste soll auch leuchten wenn musik in winamp läuft... bloß läuft jetzt winamp netmehr  xD



Wie gesagt, ich hab grad mal den Treiber geupdated da war der RSS Reader dann dabei ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich hab grad mal den Treiber geupdated da war der RSS Reader dann dabei ^^


Selor cheatet


----------



## Lanyia (10. Januar 2009)

Moin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was ist das für ein Thread hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Lanyia schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Januar 2009)

Wieso Cheaten?


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieso Cheaten?


Keine ahnung.
Mir ist langweilig und Kalt-.-


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2009)

soo. das war ne schöne sitzung =)


----------



## Lanyia (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nachtschwärmer



aha

und was für ein thema behandelt ihr hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag die Wohnung mehr, besonders hab ich es nur 5 min um zur schule zu kommen xD



Ich habs auch ned weit, mim Moped 3 min ^^



Lanyia schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Puhh hier gehts um alles, das ist ein Spamthread den man nur von 21- 6 Uhr benutzten darf damit wir Nachteulen schreiben können was wir wollen. ^^

lg


----------



## Lanyia (10. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich habs auch ned weit, mim Moped 3 min ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hört sich ja spannend an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


darf ich mitmachen? *anbettel*


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

Lanyia schrieb:


> aha
> 
> und was für ein *thema *behandelt ihr hier?
> 
> ...


Thema? Jeden Abend ein anderes, naja manchmal auch das gleiche über mehrere nächte hinweg.
Hier gehts eigentlich um themen die den Nachtschwärmern interessiert. 
Sozusagen: Der Spamthread, aber nur von 21.00 uhr bis 6.00 uhr


----------



## Night falls (11. Januar 2009)

> darf ich mitmachen? *anbettel*



Nein, da musst du erstmal ein Anmeldeformular ausfüllen und an einen Moderator schicken...


----------



## Lanyia (11. Januar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Nein, da musst du erstmal ein Anmeldeformular ausfüllen und an einen Moderator schicken...



und was muss ales  im anmeldeformular dabeisein?


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

Lanyia schrieb:


> hört sich ja spannend an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Machst du das nicht grad ? ^^

lg


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Januar 2009)

Und du musst Selor 3 Fragen über StarTrek beantworten  xD


----------



## Lanyia (11. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Und du musst Selor 3 Fragen über StarTrek beantworten  xD



StarkTrek?

ich kenn mich aber nicht damit aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Januar 2009)

lol Melih billiger 2t account

beigetretetn vor 16 min und ouran highschoolhostclub avatar Oo


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Januar 2009)

nur für razyl:
np: ludacris - obama is here "[unknown]"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (11. Januar 2009)

> lol Melih billiger 2t account



Koennte ich mir auch gut vorstellen... Riecht nach Smurf. Er wirkt auch ein bisschen infantil wie der liebe Melih.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> lol Melih billiger 2t account


KAMUI!
Komm du ICq on!
-,-


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2009)

Lanyia schrieb:


> StarkTrek?
> 
> ich kenn mich aber nicht damit aus
> 
> ...



Welches war das erste Schiff das der Föderations Sternenflotte zugeteilt wurde?
Wer verschmolz mit V'ger?
Welches Schiff war als "das große Experiment" bezeichnet worden?


----------



## Lanyia (11. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> beigetretetn vor 16 min und ouran highschoolhostclub avatar Oo



ich bin erst gerad eben begetreten weil ich die foren hier schon seit längeren beobachte und wollte dann auch mal unbedingt mitspammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ps: hast du was gegen Ouran high school host club? ich find das anime ganz süüüüüß obwohl ich animes normalerweiße nicht anschaue





@Selor Kiith


ich weiß alle 3 fragen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Januar 2009)

ne ich geh gleich pennen

Melih du bist böse


----------



## Raheema (11. Januar 2009)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> ne ich geh gleich pennen


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mensch kamui-.- 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@ Lanyia: Netter versuch melih...


----------



## Lanyia (11. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Lanyia: Netter versuch melih...



ich heiß aber nicht Melih und was meinst du mit "netter versuch"?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (11. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht wollte er einen Neuanfang wagen weil er wegen seiner Sig so in Misskredit geraten war ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2009)

Lanyia schrieb:


> @Selor Kiith
> 
> 
> ich weiß alle 3 fragen nicht
> ...



Dann muss ich dich bitten zu gehen Melih 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann muss ich dich bitten zu gehen Melih
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der arme Melih...^^


----------



## Lanyia (11. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann muss ich dich bitten zu gehen Melih
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wiso den?

auserdem: ich hab doch gerade gesagt das ich nicht "Melih" heiße


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Lanyia schrieb:


> wiso den?
> 
> auserdem: ich hab doch gerade gesagt das ich nicht "Melih" heiße


Ich kann auch viel sagen wenn der Tag lang ist...


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann auch viel sagen wenn der Tag lang ist...


tage sind aber nur 24h kurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanyia (11. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann auch viel sagen wenn der Tag lang ist...



aber der tag ist doch schon vor 14 minuten zu ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (11. Januar 2009)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass Zweitaccounts zwar erlaubt sind, aber nur so lange man sich nicht für eine andere Person ausgibt. Jeglicher Verstoß führt zu einem Ban aller Accounts.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Lanyia schrieb:


> aber der tag ist doch schon vor 14 minuten zu ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


D.h. nicht, dass das Sprichtwort am folgenden Tag endet...


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

Leute hört auf mit dem. Ob das nun Melih ist oder nicht, wenns doch ein neues Mitglied ist dann verscheucht ihr Sie gerade.

lg

@ Lillyan : kannst du da nicht nachguggen ob das ihr Zweitaccount ist ?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Januar 2009)

MUAHAHA

Mefilein: ists nicht es steht weiblich udn glaubst du wer weibliches kommt her?^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Leute hört auf mit dem. Ob das nun Melih ist oder nicht, wenns doch ein neues Mitglied ist dann verscheucht ihr Sie gerade.
> 
> lg


Kamui hat damit erfahrung...
Und woher weißt du das es eine "Sie" ist?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass Zweitaccounts zwar erlaubt sind, aber nur so lange man sich nicht für eine andere Person ausgibt. Jeglicher Verstoß führt zu einem Ban aller Accounts.


tut man das mit einem anderen nick nicht automatisch?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Januar 2009)

klick drauf auf den namen da ist ein rosa figürchen du depp Oo


----------



## Lanyia (11. Januar 2009)

Ach ich hab keine lust mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich wollte hier nur ein wenig schreiben und schon werde ich hier angepöpellt


Gut nacht....und hoffentlich bekommt ihr heute alle alpträume


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Januar 2009)

Lanyia schrieb:


> Ach ich hab keine lust mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nacht melih


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2009)

Wo wirst du denn angepöbelt?
Also ich seh hier keine Pöbeleien...


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Januar 2009)

3, 2, 1, melih kommt wieder on XD


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> klick drauf auf den namen da ist ein rosa figürchen du depp Oo


Ich schau auf keine uninteresannten Profile
@ Melih/lanya: .
Ich musste lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Januar 2009)

und stille..


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Hmm habt ihr keine lust mehr zu schreiben?

KAmui komm on im ICQ!^^


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

*hust*


----------



## Raheema (11. Januar 2009)

................................................................................
..................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

Nabend Raheema

lg


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Januar 2009)

ich geh mal essen jagen


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich geh mal essen jagen


Du jagst dein Fleisch noch selber?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2009)

Ich werkel nur grad an meiner G15 und diversen Applets herum^^


----------



## Raheema (11. Januar 2009)

hi Mefisthor


----------



## White-Frost (11. Januar 2009)

auch mal wieder kurz da^^


----------



## Raheema (11. Januar 2009)

hey!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Hmm
mein bein ist eingeschlafen:/


----------



## Raheema (11. Januar 2009)

So ich geh dann mal Pennen viel spa´euch noch 

Gn8




Lg
Raheema/Steffen


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Januar 2009)

haha

ich werde jett auch pennen gehen bin zwar heuut erst um 22 uhr aufgestandenn!!!!!!

aber ich muss morgen wowszene Trackmania turnier und LV gehen.
und ärztliche Dokumente fälschen.

nen sanitäter bericht.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> So ich geh dann mal Pennen viel spa´euch noch
> 
> Gn8
> 
> ...


N8 Raheema :>
@ Kamui:
Ach halt doch ....
erz#hl lieber was du heute gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanyia (11. Januar 2009)

SO ich starte mal den 2.Versuch mal schauen ob ich diesmal sofort geflammt werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du jagst dein Fleisch noch selber?^^


ich bin noch immer vegtarier^^

die nudeln können keine gegenwehr leisten. die werden jetz gekocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Lanyia schrieb:


> SO ich starte mal den 2.Versuch mal schauen ob ich diesmal sofort geflammt werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WB melih
@ Trolli:
<her0> Wenn es kein Fleisch mehr gibt esse ich halt Vegetarier




> FLEISCH IST MEIN GEMÜSE!


----------



## Raheema (11. Januar 2009)

Lanyia schrieb:


> SO ich starte mal den 2.Versuch mal schauen ob ich diesmal sofort geflammt werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




SPAM FLAME SPAM FLAME 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





NACHT!!


----------



## Lanyia (11. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WB melih



ich heiße nicht Melih 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malohin (11. Januar 2009)

Lanyia schrieb:


> aha
> 
> und was für ein thema behandelt ihr hier?
> 
> ...




Vorhin gings irgendiwe um Anime   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *duck*


----------



## Raheema (11. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich bin noch immer vegtarier^^
> 
> die nudeln können keine gegenwehr leisten. die werden jetz gekocht
> 
> ...







*schnell zu den Nudel rennen und sie frei lassen* 


NACHT!!


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

N8 Raheema.

hmmm was soll ich nur zoggen :/

CounterStrike:Source, Left4Dead, Call of Duty 4 oder Browsergames ?

hmm ich denk CS:S

lg


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Lanyia schrieb:


> ich heiße nicht Melih
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm
ich dein Mainaccount heißt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> haha
> 
> ich werde jett auch pennen gehen bin zwar heuut erst um 22 uhr aufgestandenn!!!!!!
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Lanyia (11. Januar 2009)

Malohin schrieb:


> Vorhin gings irgendiwe um Anime
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich schau mal schnell nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*nach hinten blätter*


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> .


@ Kamui:
o.O
Trackmania Turnier? LV?
Wieso Ärtzliche Doku. fälschen?


----------



## Raheema (11. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Kamui:
> o.O
> Trackmania Turnier? LV?
> Wieso Ärtzliche Doku. fälschen?


+

echt ^^ 


so jetzt 



NACHT!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> NACHT!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie oft noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanyia (11. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm
> ich dein Mainaccount heißt so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm?


Mein account heißt doch Lanyia oder hab ich was anderes ausversehen geschrieben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

WB Lanyia. Und was geht so ?

Ich verschieb das CS:S nochn wenig :/

Ich geh mir auch noch schnell nen Stück Fleisch jagen. *mit-schrotflinte-in-den-kühlschrank-schau*

lg


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> WB Lanyia. Und was geht so ?
> 
> Ich verschieb das CS:S nochn wenig :/
> 
> ...


Ich denke nicht das das was im Kühlschrank bei dir Liegt Mefisthor noch lebt... nagut ich weiß auch nicht was ihr im Kühlschrankt habt....^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Kamui:
> o.O
> Trackmania Turnier? LV?
> Wieso Ärtzliche Doku. fälschen?



Trackmania Nations turnier. ist nen auto renspiel. bei wowszene.

Lost valley . verlorener tempel. ne highend inze in Warhammer

weil ich gesagt hab ich hab ne armfraktur erlitten und da brauche ich nen beweiß^^


----------



## Lanyia (11. Januar 2009)

ich muss euch jetzt leider verlassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


irgendsoein Moderator meint ich sollte hier bitte aus dem Forum gehen (so eine methoda hab ich noch nie gesehen leute wegzuekeln....)


ich frag mich was ihr dann alle gegen mich habt und mich unbedingt NICHT wollt


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2009)

mhm... 2 mal CC mit 2 Unterschiedlichen Programmen... ^^ aber nur auf einem ist der Teletext...
Tu nicht so scheinheilig Melih 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> Trackmania Nations turnier. ist nen auto renspiel. bei wowszene.
> 
> Lost valley . verlorener tempel. ne highend inze in Warhammer
> 
> weil ich gesagt hab ich hab ne armfraktur erlitten und da brauche ich nen beweiß^^


1. Ja Trackmania kenne ich ~~ 
2. Pah warhammer...
3. Öhem Armfraktur, ist klar... und die ist natürlichinnerhalb von 1-2 tagen weg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Ja Trackmania kenne ich ~~
> 2. Pah warhammer...
> 3. Öhem Armfraktur, ist klar... und die ist natürlichinnerhalb von 1-2 tagen weg...
> 
> ...



ne trage nen fakeverband


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das das was im Kühlschrank bei dir Liegt Mefisthor noch lebt... nagut ich weiß auch nicht was ihr im Kühlschrankt habt....^^


Ne will nur sicher gehen ob das auch sicher nimmer lebt

Hab mir nen Pudding geholt. War nich so ne gudde Idee das mit dem draufschießen :/

lg


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> ne trage nen fakeverband


OMFG und wozu das ganze?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> OMFG und wozu das ganze?



damit meinne lüge perfekt ist.

naja urlaub und so


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Kamui schrieb:


> damit meinne lüge perfekt ist.
> 
> naja urlaub und so


Urlaub? Lüge? Für was? o.O
Und wie willst du nen ärtzliches Attest fälschen? wenn das wer mitbekommen hast du die A****karte


----------



## Night falls (11. Januar 2009)

> ich muss euch jetzt leider verlassen cry.gif
> 
> 
> irgendsoein Moderator meint ich sollte hier bitte aus dem Forum gehen (so eine methoda hab ich noch nie gesehen leute wegzuekeln....)
> ...



I lol'd. Ich hoffe ma für die Aktion wurde jez auch der main gebanned D:


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2009)

Tag.
Kamui du hast Post.
Ps: Antworte per pn, nicht hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Tag.
> Kamui du hast Post.
> Ps: Antworte per pn, nicht hier
> 
> ...


Abend Skatero.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Januar 2009)

Ok skatero du haest recht du bist kein Mieser Gimp
du bist mindetens genau so gut wie alle anderen und ich bin zu arrogant gewesen.


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

blubb   << Das ist ein Farmpost!

lg

Edit: Bin ma weg Project Powder zoggn.

cu dawei !


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

So guten Nacht euch allen, baba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (11. Januar 2009)

ciao razyl


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2009)

n8 razyl


----------



## Melih (11. Januar 2009)

re


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

re 

wb lanyia


----------



## Melih (11. Januar 2009)

Ist ja niemand mehr da ...schade eig ...


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

Ich noch so halb ^^


----------



## Melih (11. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ich noch so halb ^^



ich dachte es ist wirlich niemand mehr hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

Ist doch erst 2 Uhr oO


----------



## Melih (11. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ist doch erst 2 Uhr oO



die meisten müssen anscheind halt schon ins bettchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

oha wie ich ignoriert werde .. schön schön ^^

lg


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

Dann sind wa halt nur zwei wenn alle anderen schlafen x)


----------



## Melih (11. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Dann sind wa halt nur zwei wenn alle anderen schlafen x)



jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

Never gonna give you up *sing*


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR RATERTATATATATATATATATATATATAAAA


----------



## Melih (11. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Never gonna give you up *sing*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: sind immernoch nur wie 2 hier xD


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jaja... rainer Zufall


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Never gonna give you up *sing*



Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

BOOM *headshot* ... loadin' ... BOOM *headshot* ... loadin' ... BOOM *headshot* ... loadin' ... BOOM *headshot* ... loadin' ... BOOM *headshot* ... loadin' ... BOOM *headshot* ... loadin' ... BOOM *headshot* ... loadin' ... BOOM *headshot* ... loadin' ... BOOM *headshot* ... loadin' ... BOOM *headshot* ... loadin' ... Reloadin' ammo ... *500 Posts !*


----------



## Melih (11. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Never gonna let you down
> Never gonna run around and desert you
> Never gonna make you cry
> Never gonna say goodbye
> Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you



oho chara (satan?) meldet sich hier persönlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Januar 2009)

morgen...


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

BOOM *headshot* ... loadin' ... "phew, another Postkill, 501 :>, today i will make the thousand"

Abend/Morgen Brille

Ich spam ein wenig rum weil die hier alle auf Ignore machen Oo

lg


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2009)

Nur 1000? wie wenig...


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> BOOM *headshot* ... loadin' ... "phew, another Postkill, 501 :>, today i will make the thousand"


i don't think so tim


----------



## Lillyan (11. Januar 2009)

Mef... übertreib es nicht bitte.


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

Oh mist mein Fehler ...*versucht es rückgängig zu machen* Aber ist ja ehh keiner mehr wach x)


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Aber ist ja ehh keiner mehr wach x)


dreiste lüge


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2009)

omg ich hab draufgeklickt... -.-


----------



## Melih (11. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Oh mist mein Fehler ...*versucht es rückgängig zu machen* Aber ist ja ehh keiner mehr wach x)




naja nur wir 2 hier also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

Jap ..also wird ehh keiner draufklicken   hrhr


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> naja nur wir 2 hier also
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab ich irgendwie was verpasst von wegen, dass hier andere ignoriert werden? wenn ja sagt einfach nix dazu


----------



## Melih (11. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Jap ..also wird ehh keiner draufklicken   hrhr



stimmt xD


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

Ich wette Mefisthor würde auf den Link drücken :>   Und wenn er vorher was geschrieben hätte ...und wir uns in einem paralleluniversum befinden würden ..wäre das die erklärung warum er seid 2 minuten nix geschrieben hätte in diesem parallel universum da.  ((@.@))


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> i don't think so tim



Why not John ? *shows-on-the-ammopacks*



Lillyan schrieb:


> Mef... übertreib es nicht bitte.



Ich wollt das ignore brechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Januar 2009)

Hi, wasn fürn Link? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Moa ich sollte wieder trinken, es ist erst halb 3 o_O


----------



## Melih (11. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ich wette Mefisthor würde auf den Link drücken :>   Und wenn er vorher was geschrieben hätte ...und wir uns in einem paralleluniversum befinden würden ..wäre das die erklärung warum er seid 2 minuten nix geschrieben hätte in diesem parallel universum da.  ((@.@))



hmm mef schreibst hier? xD


ka hab die alle auf ignor o0


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich wollt das ignore brechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hab ich jetzt wirklich was von wegen ignorieren verpasst? -.-'


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2009)

Man wieso schaff ich das erste Level von I wanna be the guy nicht -.-


----------



## Lillyan (11. Januar 2009)

Ich denke ich muss nicht erwähnen, dass solche Links hier nicht erwünscht sind....

Gelöscht und verwarnt. Macht ruhig weiter :>


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ich wette Mefisthor würde auf den Link drücken :>   Und wenn er vorher was geschrieben hätte ...und wir uns in einem paralleluniversum befinden würden ..wäre das die erklärung warum er seid 2 minuten nix geschrieben hätte in diesem parallel universum da.  ((@.@))



Ich hab die blöde Angewohnheit immer zu schauen wo der Link hingeht, besonders wenn da auch noch ein lol dranhängt.

lg


----------



## Melih (11. Januar 2009)

irgendwie so still hier.............ich mein es ist gerde mal 2:41 und nur wir 2 sind hier


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

Njaha ...aber wenn da einer nen Ts server billig haben will darf man des :s *wie komm ich da nu drauf oO*

Melih solltest das dann evtl auch schnell wegmachen oder hat der GudW Thread sonderregeln x)


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2009)

Dann musst du hier klicken. lol


----------



## Taikunsun (11. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> irgendwie so still hier.............ich mein es ist gerde mal 2:41 und nur wir 2 sind hier


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (11. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Njaha ...aber wenn da einer nen Ts server billig haben will darf man des :s *wie komm ich da nu drauf oO*
> 
> Melih solltest das dann evtl auch schnell wegmachen oder hat der GudW Thread sonderregeln x)



GUdw?


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

Ich gugg grad Lolcats ... und ihr ?

lg


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

Meinte "Gott und die Welt" ... das könnte hier ja sone Art "Tote Zone" sein in der die Regeln der normalen Welt total auf dem Kopf stehen :>


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2009)

Ich schaffe gerade das 1. Level von I wanna be the guy nicht-.-


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich schaffe gerade nicht das 1. Level von I wanna be the guy -.-


Das Spiel wurde ja auch nicht erstellt um es zu schaffen. Oo

lg


----------



## Melih (11. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Meinte "Gott und die Welt" ... das könnte hier ja sone Art "Tote Zone" sein in der die Regeln der normalen Welt total auf dem Kopf stehen :>



hmm stimmt


der "gott und die welt" forum hat nur 2 Regeln......

Regel NR.1 es gibt keine Regeln

Regeln NR.2 die einzige Regel ist ...............einmal pro tag die mods nerven  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich gugg grad Lolcats ... und ihr ?
> 
> lg


ich guck grad die restlichen seiten vom heutigen nachtschwärmer an... und wenn ich das so lese: erbärmlich was hier raus geworden ist...


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub Regel NR.2 Hab ich eben erfüllt gehabt.

*Ohman ich spürte gerade eine Erschütterung der Macht ..als ob jemand irgendwo über "Die Nachtschwärmer schlecht herzieht ..warum nur?*


----------



## Lillyan (11. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Njaha ...aber wenn da einer nen Ts server billig haben will darf man des :s *wie komm ich da nu drauf oO*
> 
> Melih solltest das dann evtl auch schnell wegmachen oder hat der GudW Thread sonderregeln x)


Danke für den Hinweis: Gelöscht, verwarnt und gesperrt.


----------



## Korika (11. Januar 2009)

arg schreibspeere bekommen x.X


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

HMhm war Melih wohl zu langsam ...tschuldige :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Januar 2009)

Korika schrieb:


> arg schreibspeere bekommen x.X


tja sehr schlau mit dem 2. acc weiterzuspammen...


----------



## Korika (11. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> HMhm war Melih wohl zu langsam ...tschuldige :<



danke -.-


@grüne °°°°

was soll ich sonst tun? -.-


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

Sollte doch nen dezenter tipp sein dachte du merkst des schnell und machst es weg ..stand doch das mein Link entfernt wurde und ich ne verwarnung bekommen hab :<    tut mir leid.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Januar 2009)

Korika schrieb:


> @grüne °°°°
> 
> was soll ich sonst tun? -.-


die schreibsperre akzeptieren und es sein lassen hier erstma zu schreiben? -.-


----------



## Lillyan (11. Januar 2009)

Die 2 Tage gelten diesmal für alle Accounts. Langsam reicht es wirklich.


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2009)

Wie wird sein nächster Accountname? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

Wessen Account ist Lanyia jetzt ? Schon der von Melih oder ?

lg


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2009)

Lanyia??


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

gugg paar posts nach hinten, garned soolang her.

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Januar 2009)

Lanyia schrieb:


> Ach ich hab keine lust mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


melih hat ne schreibspeere, korika muss auch gehen, lanyia kommt on... dürfte melih sein


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

wenn se jetzt gleich auch off ist wegen ban dann wissens wir sicher

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wenn se jetzt gleich auch off ist wegen ban dann wissens wir sicher
> 
> lg


is off... <.<


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

Tjo :/

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Tjo :/
> 
> lg


wieso tjo?
ich finde das ehrlich gesagt nicht sehr schlimm...


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2009)

Mal eine Frage, man springt ja da mit shift, aber dann kommt immer die Meldung, ob ich die Einrastfunktion aktivieren möchte.
Kann man die Meldung irgendwo abschalten?
edit: hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, man springt ja da mit shift, aber dann kommt immer die Meldung, ob ich die Einrastfunktion aktivieren möchte.
> Kann man die Meldung irgendwo abschalten?


Wenn man die Einrastfunktion hervorruft, dann kannst du das eh im fenster was anklicken das dich ins richtige menü bringt... glaub ich. habs schon längst nimmer drin

lg


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2009)

Hmm jo, so wars.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Januar 2009)

heiße Diskussionen hier  xD

ich misch mich ma net ein, da die hauptaktuere schon die matratze küssen ^^

ich sach ma gute nacht und fröhlicher letzter Ferientag ^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch ma off
gN8


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Januar 2009)

gn8 bin auch off

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Januar 2009)

ich bin auch ma weg...bb


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Januar 2009)

is ja doch noch was los^^  *letzterseinwill xD *

gn8 an alle


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Januar 2009)

so, einen letzten post für heute noch (terrorsatan kannst danach gern noch den letzten post machen, will hier nur noch was los werden, was ich vorhin überlesen habe)




Syane schrieb:


> *Ohman ich spürte gerade eine Erschütterung der Macht ..als ob jemand irgendwo über "Die Nachtschwärmer schlecht herzieht ..warum nur?*



ich ziehe nicht nur über den thread her... sondern auch über leute, die diesen thread hier so gemacht haben.
guckt man sich frühere seiten an, ist das geposte heute abend/nacht nicht mehr als ein trauerspiel...
man kann sich wohl denken, wen ich hier meine.
achja und dein ignorieren in verbindung mit diesem satz ist nicht lustig, wenn dir das nicht gefällt, dass ich darüber herziehe sprich mit direkt an und versuch nicht, es in eurem gefakten ignore so einzubeziehen...


----------



## Kurta (11. Januar 2009)

soll ja auch eigentlich ein thread für spammer sein *gg*


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Januar 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> soll ja auch eigentlich ein thread für spammer sein *gg*



Nö. Spammer kriegen Permban :>


----------



## Ren-Alekz (11. Januar 2009)

naaaaaaaabend  

jeah first


----------



## Masterdark (11. Januar 2009)

Second
und guten Abenmd


----------



## Taikunsun (11. Januar 2009)

nabend und der letzte freie tag ist auch vorbei *schnief* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Januar 2009)

nacktschwärmer <3


----------



## Saytan (11. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## Masterdark (11. Januar 2009)

;P
*gähn*


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Hach ja guten abend unso....


----------



## Crackmack (11. Januar 2009)

moin ihr noobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (11. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> moin ihr noobs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Noobs wir? Hmm crack,du sollst nicht von dir sprechen^^


----------



## Masterdark (11. Januar 2009)

Wie mich keiner gzt;(

*postcounter*


----------



## Tabuno (11. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Wie mich keiner gzt;(
> 
> *postcounter*


wie es wayne ist


----------



## Masterdark (11. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wie es wayne ist


Maul.

Es war halt mein 200er


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Maul...


...korb


----------



## Taikunsun (11. Januar 2009)

letzter freier tag vorbei *weinT*


----------



## Night falls (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo


----------



## Tabuno (11. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Maul.
> 
> Es war halt mein 200er


ändert trotzdem nix^^
naja bin ma wech cu


----------



## Taikunsun (11. Januar 2009)

letzter freier tag vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> letzter freier tag vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du musst es net mehrmals sagen


----------



## Taikunsun (11. Januar 2009)

doch vllt hat jemand mitleid mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (11. Januar 2009)

Letzter Freier Tag war bei mir letzte Woche vorbei... Also kein Mitleid von hier...


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> doch vllt hat jemand mitleid mit mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich leide doch net mit dir mit o.O


----------



## Taikunsun (11. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich leide doch net mit dir mit o.O







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja scheiß schule morgen wieder bin froh das es dieses jahr das letzte is


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> naja scheiß schule morgen wieder bin froh das es dieses jahr das letzte is


Aha.
bahnbrechende News: Schule ist scheiße^^


----------



## Taikunsun (11. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aha.
> bahnbrechende News: Schule ist scheiße^^



ich glaube schule wer sicher witzig und spannend dürfte man die lehrer und die fächer aussuchen ....


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2009)

Laaaaaaaaaangweiler...


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> ich glaube schule wer sicher witzig und spannend dürfte man die lehrer und die fächer aussuchen ....


Das wär toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da wüsste ich einige fächer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (11. Januar 2009)

Mathe Deutsch Englisch oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> Mathe Deutsch Englisch oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mathe? Ja
Deutsch? eher nein
Englisch? nö
Franzöisch? öhm JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo.
Ich hasse Französisch. Obwohl das hier eine Landessprache ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2009)

so ich geh off, kb mehr baba


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2009)

cya


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2009)

Langweiler... langweilig...


----------



## Masterdark (11. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Langweiler... langweilig...


Na du alter Friik


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2009)

Heute ist auch mein letzter freier Tag. -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2009)

Soll ich noch einen neuen Countdown Blogeintrag machen oder nicht?


----------



## Taikunsun (11. Januar 2009)

armes skatero meiner auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2009)

Selor? Genauer bitte.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2009)

Den Countdown Blogeintrag zu Star Trek (der neue Film) mit Informationen zu Star Trek etc. les einfach mal meinen letzten Blogeintrag^^


----------



## Masterdark (11. Januar 2009)

Ich verabschiede mich mal Gn8


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2009)

n8
Ich bin kein Star Trek-Fan


----------



## Taikunsun (11. Januar 2009)

bin auch mal fürs erste raus bis später vllt nach terminator 3 ^^


----------



## Kronas (11. Januar 2009)

Moin^^ 
Bin hier mit meinem iPod Touch im Bett und dachte mir ich schau mal rein
Jegliche Großschreibung macht der iPod selbst^^


----------



## Taikunsun (11. Januar 2009)

nett


----------



## Kronas (11. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> nett


Solltest du nicht Terminator gucken?


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

Guten abend


----------



## Skatero (12. Januar 2009)

Abend.


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie ist hier nichts los o.O


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist hier nichts los o.O


doch...

HALLO!


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> doch...
> 
> HALLO!


Da lebt ja noch was^^ außer skatero.
Hi^^


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Januar 2009)

Werd jetzt aber noch was Zocken, meinen Char auf 63 bring...


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Werd jetzt aber noch was Zocken, meinen Char auf 63 bring...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich muss noch Windows 7 durchchecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schreib dazu nen blogeintrag oder so pls^^
hf!


----------



## Masterdark (12. Januar 2009)

Morgen


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> schreib dazu nen blogeintrag oder so pls^^
> hf!


habe ich auch vor. Setze mich morgen daran den zu schreiben :>
Hi Masterdark


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Guten Abend


Abend White :>


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend White :>


Abend Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (12. Januar 2009)

muss vom pc weg... man sieht sich wenn ich gleich wieder mit ipod schreibe^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> muss vom pc weg... man sieht sich wenn ich gleich wieder mit ipod schreibe^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel spaß^^


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Und was machst du grad so Razyl wie gehts dir


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Und was machst du grad so Razyl wie gehts dir


Ich arbeite grade mit Win7 und teste einiges aus. 
Mir gehts recht gut, und dir?


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Masterdark (12. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend


Hi freak


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Hey sogar andere auch da^^



Razyl schrieb:


> Ich arbeite grade mit Win7 und teste einiges aus.
> Mir gehts recht gut, und dir?


Ach depri einsam männlich schlank jungfrau 18 sucht =P XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Hi freak



Nabend Pappnase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ach depri einsam männlich schlank jungfrau 18 sucht =P XD


Hmm haste das net schonmal gepostet? Dir muss es echt arm gehen o.O
Armes White^^


----------



## Lillyan (12. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ach depri einsam männlich schlank jungfrau 18 sucht =P XD


Sucht... was?


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm haste das net schonmal gepostet? Dir muss es echt arm gehen o.O
> Armes White^^


Hmm ich wiederhol oft lächerlichkeiten
Streichelst du mich jetz?


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> muss vom pc weg... man sieht sich wenn ich gleich wieder mit ipod schreibe^^


Wenn ich groß bin, will ich sein wie du!


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2009)

/me streichelt Whity mal ganz zärtlich mit Stahlwolle


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sucht... was?


Is das jetz ein Test ob ich ins Buffed Forum passe?^^
a) n nettes Singel Mädchen
b) n schönes MMO
c) n Partner für heiße Nächte
d) die neuste Simpsons Staffel auf Englisch
hmm^^ was wäre auf Buffed erlaubt? XD


----------



## Lillyan (12. Januar 2009)

Nö, aber wenn du schon suchst muss sich diejenige doch zumindest angesprochen fühlen. So klingt es ein wenig nach "Nehme alles, egal was" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hmm ich wiederhol oft lächerlichkeiten
> Streichelst du mich jetz?


Öhem nein White, nicht streicheln^^


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nö, aber wenn du schon suchst muss sich diejenige doch zumindest angesprochen fühlen. So klingt es ein wenig nach "Nehme alles, egal was"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja mein Gott manch einer is halt nich so Oberflächlich wie du =P oO^^ Nettes Singel Mädchen und eine totale MMO Neuheit wären was feines XD

Und vielleicht wen du grad so den Sinn des Lebens im Angebot hast Lillyan wär ich auch interessiert daran^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Januar 2009)

lilly wills genauer wissen XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> c) n Partner für heiße Nächte


ich würd ne partnerIN suchen


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich würd ne partnerIN suchen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tach Brille ^^
@ Trolli:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gemein^^


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich würd ne partnerIN suchen


Er ist halt anders.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ja mein Gott manch einer is halt nich so Oberflächlich wie du =P oO^^ Nettes Singel Mädchen und eine totale MMO Neuheit wären was feines XD
> 
> Und vielleicht wen du grad so den Sinn des Lebens im Angebot hast Lillyan wär ich auch interessiert daran^^


 Wo rede ich von Oberflächlichkeiten... man kann ja auch innere Werte erfragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Sinn des Lebens. Hm... Fortpflanzen und sterben? :>


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich würd ne partnerIN suchen


Ist das wirklich Falsch wen ich Partner zu einer weiblichen Person sage? In diesem Fall entschuldige ich mich vielmals mit tiefer verbeugung für meinen kleinen Ausrutscher *verbeug*


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich Falsch wen ich Partner zu einer weiblichen Person sage? In diesem Fall entschuldige ich mich vielmals mit tiefer verbeugung für meinen kleinen Ausrutscher *verbeug*


nicht wirklich falsch aber leicht verwechselbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und solange wir nicht 100% über deine sexuelle ausrichtung bescheid wissen ist es besser nachzufragen <.<)


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wo rede ich von Oberflächlichkeiten... man kann ja auch innere Werte erfragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zechen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2009)

Aber nur weil irgendwelche Emanzen meinen überall ein IN dranhängen zu müssen... FrauIN, FeuerwehrmännIN, EmanzIN.... ^^


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wo rede ich von Oberflächlichkeiten... man kann ja auch innere Werte erfragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zeigt sich beim kennen lernen^^ Selbstbeschreibungen sind oft recht ungenau bzw. täuschend^^

Hmm der Sinn gefällt mir^^ Viel größeren Sinn fällt mir für nen normalen Mensch auch nich ein was können wir schon erreichen? Wir lernen in der Schule wofür damit wir Arbeiten können und Arbeiten is doch im Prinzip die neumodische Futter jagt^^ Abrackern für Geld um sich ernähren zu können und das eigentlich alles nur weil irgend so ein Instinkt meint das wir Leben sollen / müssen obwohl wir kaum was bedeutendes erreichen können^^


----------



## Masterdark (12. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich würd ne partnerIN suchen


Feminist ;P


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Feminist ;P


nö.
siehe oben, ich wollte nur klarstellen, ob er jetzt m oder w sucht für solche nächte <.<


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö.
> siehe oben, ich wollte nur klarstellen, ob er jetzt m oder w sucht für solche nächte <.<


Vielleicht beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber nur weil irgendwelche Emanzen meinen überall ein IN dranhängen zu müssen... FrauIN, FeuerwehrmännIN, EmanzIN.... ^^


...


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht beides
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm
meinste jetzt zwitter oder n 3er?


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm
> meinste jetzt zwitter oder n 3er?


Vielleicht beides? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ...



Was denn? Dieses IN überall ist bei weitem die dämlichste und bescheuertste "Errungenschaft" der weiblichen Emanzipation...


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was denn? Dieses IN überall ist bei weitem die dämlichste und bescheuertste "Errungenschaft" der weiblichen Emanzipation...


sicher nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht beides?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei nem 3 er mit 2 zwittern haste ja dann 2 ma m und 2ma w...
bzw 1/2 x2m und 1/2x2w 
also gleicht sich das dann ja aus und du hast n normalen 3er^^ (zumindest theoretisch <.<)


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei nem 3 er mit 2 zwittern haste ja dann 2 ma m und 2ma w...
> bzw 1/2 x2m und 1/2x2w
> also gleicht sich das dann ja aus und du hast n normalen 3er^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


haste brav "vorgerechnet" Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall trolli... es ist einfach vollkommen unnötig und sinnfrei komplizierend... genauso wie jegliche "Rechtschreibreformen" der letzten Jahre... alles nur idiotischer Mumpitz, damit man wenigstens sagen kann "Ich hab ja was getan/verändert!" das ist soweit von irgendeiner logischen Nützlichkeit entfernt wie der nächste Stern zur Sonne...


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall trolli... es ist einfach vollkommen unnötig und sinnfrei komplizierend... genauso wie jegliche "Rechtschreibreformen" der letzten Jahre... alles nur idiotischer Mumpitz, damit man wenigstens sagen kann "Ich hab ja was getan/verändert!" das ist soweit von irgendeiner logischen Nützlichkeit entfernt wie der nächste Stern zur Sonne...


sexismus is aber auch gemein


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Sonst noch wer Sinn des Lebens Vorschläge?^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Sonst noch wer Sinn des Lebens Vorschläge?^^


Das leben hat einen Sinn?


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Heut aber eine lahme Runde hmm^^


----------



## Skatero (12. Januar 2009)

Hat Melih immer noch eine Schreibsperre?


----------



## Tabuno (12. Januar 2009)

Wahrscheinlich, hier kriegt man wegen jedem Mist ne Schreibsperre oO.


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hat Melih immer noch eine Schreibsperre?



Siehst du hier irgendwo Gespräche über nackte gezeichnete Frauen? =P



Tabuno schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich, hier kriegt man wegen jedem Mist ne Schreibsperre oO.



Ach mal n bissel ohne ihn schadet nich da kommen mal wieder ansatzweise schöne Gespräche raus XD auch wen se sich nich lange halten^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. Januar 2009)

Ich würd ja mal gern die zwei Dinge aufzählen warum ich zweimal ne Schreibsperre bekommen habe, aber wenn ich das tue..., vlt krieg ich dann wieder eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich würd ja mal gern die zwei Dinge aufzählen warum ich zweimal ne Schreibsperre bekommen habe, aber wenn ich das tue..., vlt krieg ich dann wieder eine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


soweit ich weiss haste in jedem post nur eine zahl geschrieben und das mehrmals hintereinander... oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich würd ja mal gern die zwei Dinge aufzählen warum ich zweimal ne Schreibsperre bekommen habe, aber wenn ich das tue..., vlt krieg ich dann wieder eine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach finds nich schlimm hmm hab mir meiner Meinung nach auch oft Grenzwertiges gegenüber anderen Mitgliedern und ein oder zwei mal Mods geleistet und hatte noch keine also stört mich nich^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2009)

Du hast doch selbst gesagt das du nur sinnlose Scheiße gepostet hast Tabuno... da musst du dich nicht wundern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (12. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss haste in jedem post nur eine zahl geschrieben und das mehrmals hintereinander... oder irre ich mich da?


in vier das is ja wohl mehr als wayne aber es gibt noch ne andere Schreibsperre, die is lustiger^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2009)

Das ist eben nicht wayne... wie du vielleicht gemerkt hast... nur weil DIR etwas egal ist, gilt das nicht für den Rest der Menschheit...


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2009)

ich hat mal ne schreibsperre, weil ich in nem thread munter gepostet hab, ihn aber net gemeldet habe... ^^

(seitdem melde ich immer brav =P)


----------



## Tabuno (12. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hat mal ne schreibsperre, weil ich in nem thread munter gepostet hab, ihn aber net gemeldet habe... ^^
> 
> (seitdem melde ich immer brav =P)


ich melde auch und schreib dann immer sinnlosrum phew da hatt ich ja dann wohl noch glück^^
aber sagen wir es so maladin is mein lieblingsmod der hat mich mal gelobt für ne meldung =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aber sagen wir es so maladin is mein lieblingsmod der hat mich mal gelobt für ne meldung =)


jaja der mensch der dem affen zucker gibt ist sein liebster freund... <.<


----------



## Tabuno (12. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist eben nicht wayne... wie du vielleicht gemerkt hast... nur weil DIR etwas egal ist, gilt das nicht für den Rest der Menschheit...


pssssssst 54 fach post (Klunker)


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> pssssssst 54 fach post (Klunker)


das war soweit ich weiss ein lag und nicht extra oder?


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich melde auch und schreib dann immer sinnlosrum phew da hatt ich ja dann wohl noch glück^^
> aber sagen wir es so maladin is mein lieblingsmod der hat mich mal gelobt für ne meldung =)


Mich auch viel zu Formel des is doch unnötig und dann noch des gewinke buaaahhhh soll das ganze mal etwas lockerer angehen bzw. nen lockerern Style reinbringen so wie unsere Lilly *schleim*, Carrgorath (richtig geschrieben?) und Tikume damals halt gemacht haben^^ Steh nich so auf des Formele


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> nen lockerern Style reinbringen so wie unsere Lilly *schleim*, Carrgorath (richtig geschrieben?) und Tikume damals halt gemacht haben^^ Steh nich so auf des Formele


carrgorath???
wenn du carcharoth meinst: merk dir mal namen... (so schwer sind die mod namen nun wirklich nicht, ausserdem kann man sie nachgucken)


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jaja der mensch der dem affen zucker gibt ist sein liebster freund... <.<


<3


----------



## Tabuno (12. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das war soweit ich weiss ein lag und nicht extra oder?


loooool lag na klar 54 mal wie blöde draufgedrückt... ja klar hats gelaggt trotzdem...


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> carrgorath???
> wenn du carcharoth meinst: merk dir mal namen... (so schwer sind die mod namen nun wirklich nicht, ausserdem kann man sie nachgucken)


da hät ich neben dem Threat, ICQ und MSN Gespräch also noch auf die Hauptseite wechseln sollen um zu gucken? Soweit kommts noch! Die 2 für mich erheblichsten (favs xD) kenn ich bzw. halt nur einen noch andere is ja weg (Miss Tikume  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=M...mp;st=0&b=1

einfach auf "forum betreut von : moderatoren " klicken... das ist wohl nicht zu viel verlangt oder


----------



## Tabuno (12. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=M...mp;st=0&b=1
> 
> einfach auf "forum betreut von : moderatoren " klicken... das ist wohl nicht zu viel verlangt oder


für manche leute schon ^^
/wink Tabuno  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (12. Januar 2009)

Sollte man die alle kennen?


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=M...mp;st=0&b=1
> 
> einfach auf "forum betreut von : moderatoren " klicken... das ist wohl nicht zu viel verlangt oder


Ich kenn meine 2 faves das genügt mir^^ An die anderen bin ich auch seltener geraten^^ Und ja es ist zuviel verlangt!


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Is das jetz ein Test ob ich ins Buffed Forum passe?^^
> a) n nettes Singel Mädchen
> [...]
> c) n Partner für heiße Nächte
> [...]



wenn schon n klick zu viel verlangt ist, wie willste an das oben erwähnte kommen?


----------



## Tabuno (12. Januar 2009)

naja bin mal off dschungelcamp gucken oO
/wink Tabuno




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja bin mal off dschungelcamp gucken oO


das hätte ich nicht von dir erwartet


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn schon n klick zu viel verlangt ist, wie willste an das oben erwähnte kommen?


N klick zuviel verlangt dafür das ich den Banhammer Mod richtig schreib^^ =P


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2009)

Oh gott Tabuno... du hast gerade das Niveau mit einem Messer erstochen... wie kann man sich nur so hirnverquilte mistkacke anschauen... da drehen sich doch die Synapsen im Kreis und verknoten sich...


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh gott Tabuno... du hast gerade das Niveau mit einem Messer erstochen... wie kann man sich nur so hirnverquilte mistkacke anschauen... da drehen sich doch die Synapsen im Kreis und verknoten sich...


/sign


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> wie kann man sich nur so hirnverquilte mistkacke anschauen...


tv an, gehirn aus...
ansonsten ist nicht zu erklären, wieso sowas noch im fernsehen läuft.
aber anscheinend gibt es genug leute, die sich daran ergötzen, wie einstige stars sich in ekelhaften situationen befinden, nur weil sie glauben damit wieder bekannt zu werden...


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn schon n klick zu viel verlangt ist, wie willste an das oben erwähnte kommen?


Auserdem war das eine Scherzhaft gemeinte auswahl Möglichkeit c is eigentlich mir recht unwichtig a wär schon des schönste^^

Und wieso postet heut kaum einer was ich bin heut mal richtig aktiv und keine Sau schreibt was gebt ein Thema gogogogogogogo


----------



## Kronas (12. Januar 2009)

Re 
Hat zufällig jemand nen iTunes Account den ich kurz für den download einer gratis Sache nutzen könnte?


----------



## Zonalar (12. Januar 2009)

hab leider keinen
(danke das du Thema wechselst^^)


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> (danke das du Thema wechselst^^)


du guckst das nicht etwa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder weshalb biste sonst dankbar für den themawechsel


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du guckst das nicht etwa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ganz ehrlich wundern würdes es mich nur bei Selor, Razyl und dir wen ihr des gucken würdet dem Rest würd ichs zutraun^^


----------



## Zonalar (12. Januar 2009)

ehrlich gesagt hatte ich keine Lust zrückzuscrollen. Könnt ihr mir sagen worums geht?

Edit: Hat ausgesehen als Spamt ihr um den heissen brei herum^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2009)

Wir spammen nur gegen dieses Dschungelkackzeug da...


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich wundern würdes es mich nur bei Selor, Razyl und dir wen ihr des gucken würdet dem Rest würd ichs zutraun^^


Das nehm ich dir übel. =P


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das nehm ich dir übel. =P


Hmm hast recht hab Trolli und wen man Lilly auch zu diesem Threat zählt diese beiden vergessen =P tut mir Leid^^ (warst aber auch lang nimmer hier^^)


----------



## Kronas (12. Januar 2009)

Jetzt rückt mit euren iTunes Daten raus^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2009)

Nur damit du deine Kriminellen Machenschaften weiterführen kannst Kronas?


----------



## Kronas (12. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nur damit du deine Kriminellen Machenschaften weiterführen kannst Kronas?


Ne damit ich ein gratis Spiel aus dem istore ziehen kann


----------



## White-Frost (12. Januar 2009)

Naja da hier nix los ist werde ich wohl Träumen gehen^^ Gute Nacht euch, schlaft gut, träumt was süßes, hab euch alle ganz dolle Lieb *Gruppen knuddeln* oO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Gute Nacht^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Ne damit ich ein gratis Spiel aus dem istore ziehen kann


mach halt nen eigenen acc? hast doch en ipod *hust*


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Naja da hier nix los ist werde ich wohl Träumen gehen^^ Gute Nacht euch, schlaft gut, träumt was süßes, hab euch alle ganz dolle Lieb *Gruppen knuddeln* oO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich horch auch mal demnächst an der matratze horchen...
gn8

edit: i'm so sorry 4 doubleposting... dachte hier wird schneller geantwortet :<


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Ne damit ich ein gratis Spiel aus dem istore ziehen kann



Warum tust du das dann nicht mit deinem Account?


----------



## Kronas (12. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mach halt nen eigenen acc? hast doch en ipod *hust*


Keine Lust Kreditkarte rauszuholen
@sailor
Hab noch kein


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2009)

Also fauler geht es wohl absolut nicht mehr... *schüttelt nur noch den Kopf*


----------



## Zonalar (12. Januar 2009)

Ich geh auch schlafen^^Bin Krank und hab 38 grad...

Danke fürs Gruppen-Knuddel...zu schade das ich nur ne Unterhose anhab...


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2009)

marscentral schrieb:
			
		

> I think of the forums as a posh meal, it's not the same without a good _whine_.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LOOOL xD Die beste Beschreibung eines Forums xD


----------



## Skatero (12. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Ne damit ich ein gratis Spiel aus dem istore ziehen kann


Gratis Spiel für iPod....?
Classic?
Touch?
...?


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2009)

Keiner mehr hier? Was ist denn los... ist doch sonst auch immer High Life hier drinne...


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Mich auch viel zu Formel des is doch unnötig und dann noch des gewinke buaaahhhh soll das ganze mal etwas lockerer angehen bzw. nen lockerern Style reinbringen so wie unsere Lilly *schleim*, Carrgorath (richtig geschrieben?) und Tikume damals halt gemacht haben^^ Steh nich so auf des Formele




Carr...was? oO


----------



## Lillyan (13. Januar 2009)

Interessant was so geschrieben wird, wenn man mal ein paar Minuten nicht mitliest :>


----------



## Ocian (13. Januar 2009)

*Thread stürm*

Hab ein interessantes Zitat gearde gelesen, nun muss ich doch glatt mitlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (13. Januar 2009)

Die sind alle schon weg Ocian... aber das ist die passende Zeit die Herrschaft über den Nachtschwärmer zu übernehmen :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Ich bin noch da!
Die Letzte Hoffnungsvolle Bastion vor dem Untergang... und schon wieder ein Jahr älter -.-


----------



## Ocian (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> und schon wieder ein Jahr älter -.-



Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jedes Jahr erlaubt es einem, von vorn anzufangen und besser zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Bei mir dreht sich das irgendwie alles ins umgekehrte xD Na egal... ich überlasse euch nicht kampflos den Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## Lillyan (13. Januar 2009)

Dann schlaf gut und feier morgen schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Ocian (13. Januar 2009)

> wieso hab ich nur damit angefangen



Manchmal gibt es Antworten auf Sätze die keine Antwort erwarten und doch hab ich eine gegeben ^^


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend Leute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Guten Abend Leute.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*seufz* bist ja auch wieder da....
Abend und so an alle


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *seufz* bist ja auch wieder da....



Heißt das etwa, dass du mich nicht magst ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auserdem
Ich habe diesen Thread beobachtet und festgestellt das dieser Thread ohne mich ziemlich "leer" ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





PS: falls du das bemerkt hast mein lieber Razyl, ich habe mich ein wenig "verändert".


----------



## Dracun (13. Januar 2009)

tach und bye....hoffe du hast jetzt daraus gelernt @ melih...bin weg morgen früh aufstehen..macht es jut jungs & mädels


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Heißt das etwa, dass du mich nicht magst ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Ich mag dich ein wenig, den rest haste dir versaut^^
2. Tja, wer ich mehr on gewesen wär es das nicht, das hat nichts mit dir zu tun^^
3. ein wenig? zuwenig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Ich mag dich ein wenig, den rest haste dir versaut^^
> 2. Tja, wer ich mehr on gewesen wär es das nicht, das hat nichts mit dir zu tun^^
> 3. ein wenig? zuwenig?
> 
> ...


Abend 

*verweiß* LOL*


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 3. ein wenig? zuwenig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaubst du ?

Ich versuche gerade meine Signatur zu ändern indem ich mir eine neue hohle (was nicht ganz einfach ist) damit es hier im Nachtschwärmer nicht wieder "eskaliert".


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Glaubst du ?
> 
> Ich versuche gerade meine Signatur zu ändern indem ich mir eine neue hohle (was nicht ganz einfach ist) damit es hier im Nachtschwärmer nicht wieder "eskaliert".


Jap glaube ich. 
Naja für die nächsten tage/wochen, wirste dein image nicht ablegen können, das dir andere hier zugeschoben haben und du manchmal mitgemacht hast.
Aber ich glaube dir mal melih


----------



## Tabuno (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh gott Tabuno... du hast gerade das Niveau mit einem Messer erstochen... wie kann man sich nur so hirnverquilte mistkacke anschauen... da drehen sich doch die Synapsen im Kreis und verknoten sich...


ich gucke auch the next uri geller...


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich gucke auch the next uri geller...


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tabuno,sowas hätte ich echt nicht von dir erwartet


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich glaube dir mal melih



Ich weiß das sehr zu schätzen.

Und ich weiß das sich die anderen User immernoch Vorurteile gegen mich haben (besonders Selor, der Schuft) versuche ich auch meine Schreibweiße anders zu gestalten um damit Niveauvoller zu klingen.


----------



## Tabuno (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Tabuno,sowas hätte ich echt nicht von dir erwartet


ich weiß... ich unterstütze die scheisse aber lasst mich doch, finds unterhaltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann man schön brain afk gucken


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich gucke auch the next uri geller...



Damit hast du jedwede Möglichkeit darauf, das ich dich irgendwann mal als... gleichwertiges Menschliches Wesen anerkenne vertan... Oo


----------



## Tabuno (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Damit hast du jedwede Möglichkeit darauf, das ich dich irgendwann mal als... gleichwertiges Menschliches Wesen anerkenne vertan... Oo





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu geil


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Damit hast du jedwede Möglichkeit darauf, das ich dich irgendwann mal als... gleichwertiges Menschliches Wesen anerkenne vertan... Oo


Sagmal selor, du hast ja heute geburtstag und sagst nichts? schlecht
Alles gute :>

@ Melih:
Viel Glück, bisher scheinste Fortschritte zu machen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Ja ich hab Burzeltag... und danke ^^

Aber warum soll ich denn was sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja ich hab Burzeltag... und danke ^^
> 
> Aber warum soll ich denn was sagen?
> 
> ...


Damit wir das wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Damit hast du jedwede Möglichkeit darauf, das ich dich irgendwann mal als... gleichwertiges Menschliches Wesen anerkenne vertan... Oo



Mein lieber Selor,

Nur weil der User "tabuno" eine Fernsehserie anschaut die ziemlich "sinnlose" ist, heißt es noch lange nicht das er kein Mensch ist oder eine "niedrige Kreatur".



PS: Herzlichen Glückwunsch Selor kiith.


----------



## Taikunsun (13. Januar 2009)

nabend ihr nappels na melih was hast böses gemacht ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Damit wir das wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und warum wollt ihr das?


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Mein lieber Selor,
> 
> Nur weil der User "tabuno" eine Fernsehserie anschaut die ziemlich "sinnlose" ist, heißt es noch lange nicht das er kein Mensch ist oder eine "niedrige Kreatur".


Melih, ein kleiner tipp.
Das klingt schon ein bissel zuuuu hochnäsig und passt net in das Schema des nachtschwärmers rein, ein klein wenig zurückdrehen ^^

@ Selor:
damit wird dir gratulieren kännen *torte such*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (13. Januar 2009)

Alles gute dir Selor


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> hast böses gemacht ?



Ich habe mich mit einem "Zweitaccount" als eine andere Person ausgegeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Razyl

Ich weiß das, dass ein wenig hochnässig klingt aber das sollte für den Anfang gut sein.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mit einem "Zweitaccount" als eine andere Person ausgegeben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast ja nur ne 2 Tagesperre gehabt, ein anderer hat nicht soviel glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (13. Januar 2009)

böse böse


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast ja nur ne 2 Tagesperre gehabt, ein anderer hat nicht soviel glück gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht liegt es daran das Mods  mich mögen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (13. Januar 2009)

Nein, dafür hättest du einen Permban bekommen (was passieren wird, wenn sowas nochmal vorkommt).


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran das Mods  mich mögen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm
möglich... unmöglich... hmmm
Egal, Kamui ist nimmer da juhu^^

Abend Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Danke danke aber ich hab heute schon einen großen Marzipankuchen gekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Danke danke aber ich hab heute schon einen großen Marzipankuchen gekriegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


N ganzer Kuchen für dich allein? Schönes Marzipan? uiiii *.*


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein.



Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lillyan schrieb:


> dafür hättest du einen Permban bekommen (was passieren wird, wenn sowas nochmal vorkommt).



Ich hab verstanden Chef.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Danke danke aber ich hab heute schon einen großen Marzipankuchen gekriegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und Ohne uns gegessen du pöser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl, so langsam bin ich dezim der Annahme, du hast nichts besseres zu tun ausser jeden Abend rumzuspammen und dich langam hochzukämpfen in der Statistik der Anzahl an Beiträgen eines einzelnen Spielers.

Auf jedenfall schon einmal ein GZ zu deinen bald erreichten 6K Beiträgen, ein grösseres GZ zu deinen 7.5K Beiträgen und ein ganz fettes GZ zu deinen 10K Beiträgen. Wenn du dann die 25K schaffst, komm ich noch einmal persönlich vorbei und gratuliere dir erneut.

so long, Tryko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Razyl, so langsam bin ich dezim der Annahme, du hast nichts besseres zu tun ausser jeden Abend rumzuspammen und dich langam hochzukämpfen in der Statistik der Anzahl an Beiträgen eines einzelnen Spielers.
> 
> Auf jedenfall schon einmal ein GZ zu deinen bald erreichten 6K Beiträgen, ein grösseres GZ zu deinen 7.5K Beiträgen und ein ganz fettes GZ zu deinen 10K Beiträgen. Wenn du dann die 25K schaffst, komm ich noch einmal persönlich vorbei und gratuliere dir erneut.
> 
> ...


1. Ja ich habe in der Woche und besonders im Winter nichts besseres zu tun, und dieser Thread ist recht amüsant. Aber sollte meine Freundin oder ein paar Kumpels vorbeikommen wär ich auch net hier.
2. Ja ich kämpfe mich hoch, aber nur aus Spaß an der Fruede
3. Danke :>
4. Nein du kommst NICHT persönlich vorbei!
5. Du lebst noch o.O


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Razyl, so langsam bin ich dezim der Annahme, du hast nichts besseres zu tun ausser jeden Abend rumzuspammen und dich langam hochzukämpfen in der Statistik der Anzahl an Beiträgen eines einzelnen Spielers.



Jeder Mensch hat seine Hobbys, die sollten akzeptiert oder toleriert werden.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch hat seine Hobbys, die sollten akzeptiert oder toleriert werden.


Genau melih :> du besserst dich^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> N ganzer Kuchen für dich allein? Schönes Marzipan? uiiii *.*



Klar! Ich bin der einzige in meiner Familie der Marzipan isst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Und Ohne uns gegessen du pöser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich ohne euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Ja ich habe in der Woche und besonders im Winter nichts besseres zu tun, und dieser Thread ist recht amüsant. Aber sollte meine Freundin oder ein paar Kumpels vorbeikommen wär ich auch net hier.
> 2. Ja ich kämpfe mich hoch, aber nur aus Spaß an der Fruede
> 3. Danke :>
> 4. Nein du kommst NICHT persönlich vorbei!
> 5. Du lebst noch o.O


1. /sign
2. Eine nicht all zu gut überlegte Antwort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. Gern geschehen! Immer doch!
4. Ja, ich lieb dich auch...
5. Was, ich habe schon einmal gelebt? Meinen neusten Überlegungen, persönlichen Theorien (über Physik, hauptsächlich im Bereich der Supersymetrie, Dimensionen und des Raum-Zeitkoninuums (Zeit gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eine Erfindung der pööösen Kirche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und logischen Denkprozessen zufolge ist das, was ein normaler Mensch als "mich" bezeichnen würde (ja, ich meine mich), bloss eine normale Energieverdichtung ist, die sich regelmässig und ununterbrochen umformt. Na ja, eig. bin ich schon seit Jahren der Meinung, man müsse das Wort Leben im umgangssprachlichen Sinne neu definieren, da sonst z.B. ein Computer auch leben würde, würde man ihn einschalten.
6. Ich unterstütze dich natürlich auch gerne beim spammen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 1.0.0: - Verbesserung der miserablen Rechtschreibung


----------



## Kronas (13. Januar 2009)

Sers


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> 2. Eine nicht all zu gut überlegte Antwort!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


2.wieso? es ist halt so o.O
5."was du lebst noch o.O" war eigentlich darauf bezogen das du seit einiger zeit hier nichts mehr gepostest hat.
6. Danke, zuviel der ehre

@ Selor:
Du pöser, hättest uns was aufheben können! Pöser Selor!^^


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Kennt einer von euch vielleicht die Amerikanische Serie "Robot chicken"?

wer es nicht kennt sollte aufjedenfall dieses Video anschauen. (Robot chicken macht mit Puppen über Serien usw lustig)
Also diese Serie und schon sehr lustig und unterhaltsam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

MUAHAHAHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2.wieso? es ist halt so o.O
> 5.Mit "was du lebst noch o.O" war eigentlich darauf bezogen das du seit einiger zeit hier nichts mehr gepostest hat.
> 6. Danke, zuviel der ehre
> 
> ...


2. Was meinst du denn damit?
5. Ah... Dann bedanke ich mich mal herzlich bei dir, dass dir das aufgefallen ist.
6. Hmmm... Vielleicht hast du da tatsächlich recht... : /
7. Warum beginnt ihr jetzt auch mit diesen B11uub-Ausdrücken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Oder wie soll man sie nennen?


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> MUAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wird sich noch rächen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe ja immer noch das Startrek Online wieder eingestellt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Tryko:
2. Ja das es so ist, ich mache das aus Spaß an der Freude mich in dieser komischen Rangliste hochzuarbeiten. Hab im Winter eh nichts zu tun^^
6. Habe ich
7. B1ubb ausdrücke? Pöse isn B1ubb ausdruck? nur weils in seinen Titel steht? Aha....


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Wird es nicht... da hängt zuviel für Atari dran ^^


----------



## White-Frost (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Klar! Ich bin der einzige in meiner Familie der Marzipan isst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin der einzige in meiner Famliy dem des zeug schmeckt =P


----------



## Tabuno (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Danke danke aber ich hab heute schon einen großen Marzipankuchen gekriegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Happy B-Day Selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wird es nicht... da hängt zuviel für Atari dran ^^


Sei froh, vor 1-2 Jahren waren die am boden und ihre Firma bis auf einen Rumpf geschrumpft. Nun kaufen sie wieder munter ein^^


----------



## White-Frost (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 7. B1ubb ausdrücke? Pöse isn B1ubb ausdruck? nur weils in seinen Titel steht? Aha....


Jetz werden auch noch Ausdrücke für den reserviert *seuftz* ich mag ihn nich^^


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Danke danke aber ich hab heute schon einen großen Marzipankuchen gekriegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also Marzipan ist nicht mein Ding.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich ess lieber Schwarzwälder Kirschtorten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Jetz werden auch noch Ausdrücke für den reserviert *seuftz* ich mag ihn nich^^


Ich reservier den gar nichts. Ich kenne das Wort nur aus meiner damaligen Gilde wo das jeder 3. gebraucht hat :> hab mich nur über Tryko´s aussage gewundert

@ Melih: Marzipan geht in Maßen, nicht in Massen. Also keine Torten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schwarzwälder... hmm die ist toll :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sei froh, vor 1-2 Jahren waren die am boden und ihre Firma bis auf einen Rumpf geschrumpft. Nun kaufen sie wieder munter ein^^



Ich weiß, aber jetzt ist es ja nicht mehr wirklich DAS Atari sondern mehr Infogrames... aber auch so... wenn sie STO doch einstellen sollten, wäre der Imageschaden mehr als tödlich das selbst Infogrames absterben wird...^^


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Jetz werden auch noch Ausdrücke für den reserviert *seuftz* ich mag ihn nich^^



Das ehrinnert mich an eine gewisse Person der Patent für ein Smilie reichen wollte :/


----------



## Tryko (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie fügt man solche Smilies ein? Durch den Link komm ich net drauf... Etwas, das sogar meine Mächtigkeit nicht weiss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Wie fügt man solche Smilies ein? Durch den Link komm ich net drauf... Etwas, das sogar meine Mächtigkeit nicht weiss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ein Smilie von einer anderen Seite, er hat es mit "Bild einfügen" funktion hier rein gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Google, Smilie suchen und per IMG Befehl einfügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich weiß, aber jetzt ist es ja nicht mehr wirklich DAS Atari sondern mehr Infogrames... aber auch so... wenn sie STO doch einstellen sollten, wäre der Imageschaden mehr als tödlich das selbst Infogrames absterben wird...^^


Infogrames? Die firma war doch auch mal halb tot, mit herzschaden :> 
Irgendwie kommen soviele Firmen zurück, Interplay nun auch o.O


----------



## Tabuno (13. Januar 2009)

bin mal off n8


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin mal off n8



Gute Nacht Tabuno.


----------



## Tryko (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Tryko:
> 2. Ja das es so ist, ich mache das aus Spaß an der Freude mich in dieser komischen Rangliste hochzuarbeiten. Hab im Winter eh nichts zu tun^^
> 6. Habe ich
> 7. B1ubb ausdrücke? Pöse isn B1ubb ausdruck? nur weils in seinen Titel steht? Aha....


2. Ja, das versteh ich ja, das andere hab ich nicht verstanden...^^
6. Ich habe eine andere Antwort erwartet...^^
7. Ne, kA...



White-Frost schrieb:


> Jetz werden auch noch Ausdrücke für den reserviert *seuftz* ich mag ihn nich^^


Da bist du nicht alleine...



Melih schrieb:


> Also Marzipan ist nicht mein Ding.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich habe Schokolade nicht gern (nur diese Kinderschokoladendinger^^), dafür würd ich liebend gern n saftiges Steak oder n riesigen Burger mit einer grossen Menge an Fettsaucen verspeisen... *sabber*



Ah, ich merke schon, meine Rechtschreibung und mein vorbildliches Vokabular passt sich langsam an... wenigstns kamma so schnella spammn!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Infogrames? Die firma war doch auch mal halb tot, mit herzschaden :>
> Irgendwie kommen soviele Firmen zurück, Interplay nun auch o.O



Tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So ist das halt... ich hoffe sehr das Interplay nochmal ein TOS/TMP Ära Spiel macht, das waren die besten *gg*


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> wenigstns kamma so schnella spammn!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nö. Spammer kriegen Permban :>



@ Selor:
NE MDK 3 und Descent 3 :>  Will ich haben
http://www.interplay.com/
und ein Fallout MMO kommt irgendwann von denen
http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=661176


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Ah, ich merke schon, meine Rechtschreibung und mein vorbildliches Vokabular passt sich langsam an... wenigstns kamma so schnella spammn!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jeder hat sein eigenen Geschmack.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich mag nicht gerne Fastfood (auser Döner und Pizza  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber dafür esse ich liebend gerne Reis. (am besten auf Türkische weiße zubereitet)


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Selor:
> NE MDK 3 und Descent 3 :>  Will ich haben
> http://www.interplay.com/
> und ein Fallout MMO kommt irgendwann von denen
> http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=661176



Ich meine auch nur von den Star Trek Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist immer wieder lustig die Alten DOS Viecher rauszukramen und in Judgement Rites oder 25th Anniversary mit Kirk, Spock, Pille und Ensign Expendable die guten alten Abenteuer zu erleben... hachja...^^


----------



## Tryko (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Jeder hat sein eigenen Geschmack.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ahhhhhhhhh, Fastfood. *sabber* Ich vergöttere den "Mac".

Was ich einfach nicht verstehe, ist, dass bei uns hier in der Schweiz alle Lebensmittel saumässig überteuert sein müssen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich meine auch nur von den Star Trek Spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer braucht schon Star Trek  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ?
Aber ein Fallout MMO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja hoffentlich gehen sie da net pleite dran...
Aber auch genial wäre ein Earth Worm Jim :> nen neuer teil davon ... ^^
hach ja... Interplay war schon ne tolle Firma, vllt. bekommen sie ja Bioware und EA dazu nochen dritten Teil von Baldurs Gate zu machen

Fast food? Hmm manchmal, Döner oder Pizza. Rest eher net :> Ich hasse MCDOOF


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Was ich einfach nicht verstehe, ist, dass bei uns hier in der Schweiz alle Lebensmittel saumässig überteuert sein müssen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irgendwo muss halt der Staat halt Geld verdienen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




PS:



Wohl einer der witzigsten Stellen in Robot chicken.






Noch eine Frage,

Wie kann ich wieder auf Deutsche Tastatur umstellen wenn meine gerde auf Deutsch gestellt ist?


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon Star Trek
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du kannst gleich darauf hoffen das ein MHN bei dir in der Nähe ist... wenn du verstehst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage,
> 
> Wie kann ich wieder auf Deutsche Tastatur umstellen wenn meine gerde auf Deutsch gestellt ist?


Alt+Shift stellst du um.

@ Selor? MHN?



Och menno, ich willn Hitman 5^^


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alt+Shift stellst du um.



Danke Razyl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Danke Razyl.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein Problem Melih :> irgendwie komisch wenn du nun so "anders" rüberkommst^^


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kein Problem Melih :> irgendwie komisch wenn du nun so "anders" rüberkommst^^



Wiso?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das hier ist meine "Gute" Seite, die andere Seite von mir (die du gut kennst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) verkörpert das Reine Böse.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Wiso?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Deine andere Seite war nicht böse, eher ... um es nett auszudrücken: komisch.
Du müsstest nen guten mittelweg finden :>

Naja egal ich geh off, mir tut der kopf weh :/ warum auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 joa baba euch *kopfschmerztablette such*


----------



## Tryko (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich hasse MCDOOF


Irgendwann wirst du dir wünschen, das niemals geschrieben zu haben... *razyl auf "to kill"-list setz* ;-)



Melih schrieb:


> Irgendwo muss halt der Staat halt Geld verdienen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Staat verdient daran eig. kein Geld... Eher am Geld der lieben Drogenbosse und Terroristen, die ihr Geld bei uns in den Banken lagern und wir viele tolle Steuern kriegen. =D


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Irgendwann wirst du dir wünschen, das niemals geschrieben zu haben... *razyl auf "to kill"-list setz* ;-)


Eher kommt bei dir mein Hitman vorbei und dann... ah egal *letzter post für heute abend*


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Selor? MHN?



Medizinisch Holographisches Notfallprogramm


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du müsstest nen guten mittelweg finden :>



Das Versuch ich gerade. ^^


@Tryko

Das sollte eine art "Scherz" sein, natürlich weiß doch jeder das mcdonalds niemanden Geld gibt weil sie damit später die Weltherschaft an sich reisen wollen.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Medizinisch Holographisches Notfallprogramm


-.- Das kennt doch nur Trekkis so wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So nun aber off ^^


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> -.- Das kennt doch nur Trekkis so wie du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Trekkis? Dieses Wort hab ich nicht ihn mein Wortschatz, das einzige wort das sich für sowas eignet ist im normal Fall "Nerd" oder in extremen Fällen "Ober-Freak".


----------



## Tryko (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Wiso?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gut und böse sind genau so wie z.B. schön und hässlich etc. nur Meinungen, Beschreibungen für das Denkverhalten auf etwas spezielles. Man kann also nicht böse, gut, schön, hässlich etc. sein, man kann bloss jemanden, etwas etc. als dies betrachten! =P 
Sonst müsste man eher Begriffkombinationen wie "primitives Verhalten" (aggresiv, böse, (extra für Razyl auch noch trinken =P) etc.) benutzen, obwohl dies eig. ein äusserst schlechtes Beispiel ist, obwohl es eine Tatsache ist, dass unintelligentere Menschen viel gewalttätiger, gewaltbereiter, aggresiver, rechtssystemverletzender und unmoralischer sind.



Razyl schrieb:


> Deine andere Seite war nicht böse, eher ... um es nett auszudrücken: komisch.
> Du müsstest nen guten mittelweg finden :>
> 
> Naja egal ich geh off, mir tut der kopf weh :/ warum auch immer
> ...


Ah, ich kann mich nicht mehr dran erinnern, wie du mal warst, aber find n mittelweg, da hat der razyl auch mal wieder recht...


Wie heisst das so schön aus dieser Werbung? Da sagen die doch in vielen Sprachen den Namen Aspirin... Genau das sollst du nehmen^^ Oder versuch dich abzulenken, und je nach Kopfschmerzart versuche diene Augen zu schonen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Trekkis? Dieses Wort hab ich nicht ihn mein Wortschatz, das einzige wort das sich für sowas eignet ist im normal Fall "Nerd" oder in extremen Fällen "Ober-Freak".



Trekkis ist schon die Bezeichnung seit Dekaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Gut und böse sind genau so wie z.B. schön und hässlich etc. nur Meinungen, Beschreibungen für das Denkverhalten auf etwas spezielles. Man kann also nicht böse, gut, schön, hässlich etc. sein, man kann bloss jemanden, etwas etc. als dies betrachten! =P
> Sonst müsste man eher Begriffkombinationen wie "primitives Verhalten" (aggresiv, böse, (extra für Razyl auch noch trinken =P) etc.) benutzen, obwohl dies eig. ein äusserst schlechtes Beispiel ist, obwohl es eine Tatsache ist, dass unintelligentere Menschen viel gewalttätiger, gewaltbereiter, aggresiver, rechtssystemverletzender und unmoralischer sind.



Danke für die Erläuterung, aber von "Gut" und "Böse" meinte ich damit das betrachten von anderen.
(Meine andere Seite wurde in einen Christenforum als "Der Teufel höchstpersönlich" betrachtet)



@Selor kiith

Ich bleibe bei "Nerd" mein lieber Nerd Selor kiith.


----------



## Tryko (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Das Versuch ich gerade. ^^
> 
> 
> @Tryko
> ...


Die wollen die Weltherrschaft an sich reissen? Das muss ich verhindern... Am bessten kauf ich das Unternehmen, dann hab ich die Weltherrschaft muahahahahaahahahahahahaaaa!

Dann mach doch n anderes smilie wenns n scherz sein soll... sonst must du dich net wundern wenn ich dich für... nicht all zu klug halte obwohl dus vlt. bist ;-)


----------



## Tryko (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Meine andere Seite wurde in einen Christenforum als "Der Teufel höchstpersönlich" betrachtet


LOOOOOOOOOOOL poste bitte mal einen link von dieser sinnlosen niveaulosen seite!!! made my day! das will ich sehen!!! n3333333333d!!!

EDIT 1.0.0: Sorry für Doppelpost...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> nicht all zu klug halte obwohl dus vlt. bist ;-)



klug und nicht klug kommt eher auf die Situation an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beispiel:

Also ein "Nerd" wie Selor würde mich als "Dumm" bezeichen weil ich nichts von der Serie "Star Trek" weiß.
Andere Personen würden mich zbs. als Genie bezeichen weil ich in einem anderen Gebiet besser bin als "im Nerd sein".


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Nein ich bezeichne dich sicher nicht als dumm... nur als Nicht-Auserwählt... Nicht-erleuchtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> klug und nicht klug kommt eher auf die Situation an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das ist nicht "dumm", das ist unwissend. und so denke ich, würde selor dich auch bezeichnen.
und man ist kein genie, nur weil man sich sachen über "filmchen" einprägen kann.
dennoch würde ich melih schon allein aufgrund seines berufes nicht als dumm bezeichnen...


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dennoch würde ich melih schon allein aufgrund seines berufes nicht als dumm bezeichnen...



Danke für dieses Kompliment Frau.Brille . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> klug und nicht klug kommt eher auf die Situation an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ahhh, himmlisch! Endlich fühle ich mich nicht komplett ausgeschlossen!


Klug ist eine Mischung zwischen Intelligenz und Wissen, jedoch näher dem Bereich des Wissens, und natürlich auch auf die Situation, die Perspektive beschränkt, wie du bereits korrekt vermittelt hast.

Da mal eine Art Reienfolge, wie ich das betrachte, natürlich können die Randgebiete Wissen und Intelligenz von Situationen nur schwerer beeinflusst werden (Substantive sind schwerer von Perspektiven beeinflussbar als Adjektive).
Wissen <-> klug <-> schlau <-> Intelligent
dumm <-> stupid <-> blöd

natürlich gibt es unzählige andere Begriffe, jedoch verstüre ich nicht die Lust dazu, sie alle einzuordnen...

EDIT 1.0.0: Was hast du denn fürn Beruf?^^


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Ahhh, himmlisch! Endlich fühle ich mich nicht komplett ausgeschlossen!
> 
> 
> Klug ist eine Mischung zwischen Intelligenz und Wissen, jedoch näher dem Bereich des Wissens, und natürlich auch auf die Situation, die Perspektive beschränkt, wie du bereits korrekt vermittelt hast.
> ...



Ach und hier sind die Seite die du unbedingt sehen wolltest.

http://christenbrett.ch.funpic.de/posting....=quote&p=81

http://christenbrett.ch.funpic.de/viewtopic.php?t=27


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> EDIT 1.0.0: Was hast du denn fürn Beruf?^^


es wäre "klug", sein profil anzuschauen


----------



## Himmelskrieger (13. Januar 2009)

Nabend allerseits!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Nabend allerseits!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guten Abend, mein Herr.


----------



## Tryko (13. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> es wäre "klug", sein profil anzuschauen


Danke... Weil ich das jetzt weiss, hab ich angst vor ihm... Er hat mich sciherlich schon längst durchschaut, analysiert etc.!!!


Da noch was das ich lustig find^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibt sicher n feinen burger =D


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Januar 2009)

kinderpsychologe.....nich im ernst jetzt.....


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Da noch was das ich lustig find^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kanibalismus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (13. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> kinderpsychologe.....nich im ernst jetzt.....


höchstwahrscheinlich schon, denn ich halte es nicht für all zu wahrscheinlich, dass es eine person mit solchem niveau nötig hat, bei so etwasem etwas zu erfinden...
*schluck* hät ich das bloss früher gewusst

edit: seht ihr? anfangs sind seine wagen vermutungen vlt. noch falsch aber später... er bohrt sich immer tiefer in meine psyche biss er zu tief bohrt und



Spoiler



das wollt ihr net wissen!^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (13. Januar 2009)

Wird man hier etwa "unter die Lupe genommen"?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> höchstwahrscheinlich schon, denn ich halte es nicht für all zu wahrscheinlich, dass es eine person mit solchem niveau nötig hat, bei so etwasem etwas zu erfinden...
> *schluck* hät ich das bloss früher gewusst



whatever oO....außerdem...wär nicht das erste mal dass er etwas über sich "erfunden" hat ;D


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> *schluck* hät ich das bloss früher gewusst



Keine Sorge.
ich Analysiere dich (noch) nicht.

Warum sollte ich auch? Ich will  mein Feierabend geniesen und nicht im Internet in einem Forum Leute analysieren.



@Himmelskrieger

Nein.

@Ren-Alekz

Hmm? Was hab ich denn "erfunden"?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> @Ren-Alekz
> 
> Hmm? Was hab ich denn "erfunden"?



deine tollen japanisch kenntnisse...


----------



## Tryko (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Keine Sorge.
> ich Analysiere dich (noch) nicht.
> 
> Warum sollte ich auch? Ich will  mein Feierabend geniesen und nicht im Internet in einem Forum Leute analysieren.


muahahahaha ist auch besser so für dich wenn du das nicht wagst!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> muahahahaha ist auch besser so für dich wenn du das nicht wagst!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was willste denn bitte machen? ihn ignorieren? *g*


----------



## Tryko (13. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> deine tollen japanisch kenntnisse...


was für japanische kentnisse?

@ brillie: nein schon schlimmeres aber ich darf nicht zu viele daten über mich preis geben...


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> deine tollen japanisch kenntnisse...




Das war nur ein Scherz. Japanisch als nicht Muttersprache ist einfach zu schwer um es zu lernen. (ich hab es versucht...erfolgslos)

Auserdem hast du mich dabei auch angelogen mit "ich bin ein Japaner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ".


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> @ brillie: nein schon schlimmeres aber ich darf nicht zu viele daten über mich preis geben...


die kannste natürlich auch verwirklichen, weil du weisst wo er wohnt, etc.
ausserdem wüsste er wenn er dich weiter analysiert eh was du machen willst ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Das war nur ein Scherz. Japanisch als nicht Muttersprache ist einfach zu schwer um es zu lernen. (ich hab es versucht...erfolgslos)
> 
> Auserdem hast du mich dabei auch angelogen mit "ich bin ein Japaner
> 
> ...



nach nem scherz sahs nich aus, und wenn du genau nachliest, hab ich nie gesagt "ich bin ein japaner", du hast gefragt: "bist du etwa ein japaner? Oo" und ich antwortete: "warum ein "oO" wär denn das so außergewöhnlich?"..von "ich bin einer" war nie die rede ;DD


----------



## Himmelskrieger (13. Januar 2009)

Wirds hier gerade etwa spannend?


----------



## Tryko (13. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die kannste natürlich auch verwirklichen, weil du weisst wo er wohnt, etc.
> ausserdem wüsste er wenn er dich weiter analysiert eh was du machen willst ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du verstehst es ausnahmsweise nicht, du kennst dich mit der psyche eines psychopaten nicht aus...


rofl was isn dat fürn schwachsinn!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sowas würd ich doch nie und nimmer machen!!!

ps: muss dann ma gehn...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Hier ist es nie spannend... da ist auf einem Föderationsraumschiff auf Forschungsmission zu unbekannten Welten mehr Spannung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> du verstehst es ausnahmsweise nicht, du kennst dich mit der psyche eines psychopaten nicht aus...


selbst die verrücktheiten eines psychopathen folgen meist einem muster...


----------



## Himmelskrieger (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hier ist es nie spannend... da ist auf einem Föderationsraumschiff auf Forschungsmission zu unbekannten Welten mehr Spannung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt verdirb mir doch nicht alles!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hab ich nie gesagt "ich bin ein japaner", du hast gefragt: "bist du etwa ein japaner? Oo" und ich antwortete: "warum ein "oO" wär denn das so außergewöhnlich?"..von "ich bin einer" war nie die rede ;DD



Du hast aber irgendwelche Japanischen Sachen geschrieben. (die du bestimmt nicht selber weißt was es bedeutet)
Und deswegen dacht ich das du japanisch als Muttersprache hast. (alles andere wäre eig ausgeschlossen)


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

DOOOHOOOCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Du hast aber irgendwelche Japanischen Sachen geschrieben. (die du bestimmt nicht selber weißt was es bedeutet)
> Und deswegen dacht ich das du japanisch als Muttersprache hast. (alles andere wäre eig ausgeschlossen)


naja, eifnach bei google japanisches zeug suchen und reinkopieren...
wäre nicht wirklich auszuschließen gewesen


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Du hast aber irgendwelche Japanischen Sachen geschrieben. (die du bestimmt nicht selber weißt was es bedeutet)
> Und deswegen dacht ich das du japanisch als Muttersprache hast. (alles andere wäre eig ausgeschlossen)



deine sichtweise ist begrenzt
von einem psychologen hätt ich etwas mehr "grips" erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> DOOOHOOOCH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Geht ja gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (13. Januar 2009)

Rararararararararrrraaaaaa tata pui tata pui few few fuuuiiiiii pau pau

bin off schlafen und so gute Nacht


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Und auserdem:

Hast du jemals ein Dolmetscher für japanisch gesehen der kein Japaner war? Japanisch ist einfach für normalsterbliche zu schwer um es zu lernen, deswegen sind ungefähr 80% der japanisch Dolmetscher welche,die selber japanisch als Muttersprache haben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Geht ja gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wohl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Volle Betäubung, damit ruh is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wohl!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was soll dss bitte für ein "Made-in-China" Plastik Teil sein?


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Standard Typ-2 Föderationsphaser etwa 2366


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Standard Typ-2 Föderationsphaser etwa 2366



Und das wäre?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Standard Typ-2 Föderationsphaser etwa 2366



Zuviel Freizeit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Eine Handfeuerwaffe der Föderation, welche einen kontinuierlichen Nadionpartikelstrahl auf das Ziel abfeuert und je nach Einstellung Schaden anrichtet oder nur betäubt...


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Eine Handfeuerwaffe der Föderation, welche einen kontinuierlichen Nadionpartikelstrahl auf das Ziel abfeuert und je nach Einstellung Schaden anrichtet oder nur betäubt...



Ahja, man lernt nie aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Eine Handfeuerwaffe der Föderation, welche einen kontinuierlichen Nadionpartikelstrahl auf das Ziel abfeuert und je nach Einstellung Schaden anrichtet oder nur betäubt...




EINDEUTIG zu viel Freizeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Nö nicht zuviel Freizeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (13. Januar 2009)

Magste Ego-Shooter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Januar 2009)

nur ein gesundes maß an der hingabe zum hobby


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Star Trek Voyager Elite Force und Star Trek Elite Force 2 sind meine Lieblingsshooter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (13. Januar 2009)

Naja...anderes Thema! Wem fällt was ein?


----------



## Melih (13. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Star Trek Voyager Elite Force und Star Trek Elite Force 2 sind meine Lieblingsshooter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irgendwie war mir das klar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

Beide sind generell gute Shooter, vom rein spielerischen her verdammt gut, sehr gute Synchro, tolle Soundeffekte!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Januar 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Naja...anderes Thema! Wem fällt was ein?



kennst du schon die u-bote die ständig durch die wüste fliegen und einer von denen immer nen platten kriegt?..da schmecken meine spiegeleier meist nurnoch halb so gut


----------



## Manitu2007 (14. Januar 2009)

also ich kenne keine fliegenden u-boote aber machen wir doch ein kleines spielchen.

so wie in Fight Club ^^

Wenn ihr eine Historische Figur/Filmfigur sein könntet und gegen eine andere kämfen dürfst was würdet ihr dann nehmen?

ALso ich für meien teil würde trotzdem ich selber sein wollen und gegen diesen Nervigen Jamba Hasen kämpfen wollen um ihn dann als Braten auf den Tisch stellen zu können


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

GUTEN ABEND ALLE ZUSAMMEN!

(Captain CAPSLOCK grüst auch^^)


----------



## Kronas (14. Januar 2009)

zu früh?


----------



## Tabuno (14. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> zu früh?


/sign


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2009)

Guten abend und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten abend und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nabend morgen mathearbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nabend morgen mathearbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Am Freitag Elterngespräch weil ich von durchschnitt 2,2 auf 3,5 heruntergerasselt bin in einen halben jahr ... und ich weiß jetzt schon was kommen wird :/


----------



## Tabuno (14. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Am Freitag Elterngespräch weil ich von durchschnitt 2,2 auf 3,5 heruntergerasselt bin in einen halben jahr ... und ich weiß jetzt schon was kommen wird :/


naja geht doch noch ich hab vier 5en oder so aufn zeugnis^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja geht doch noch ich hab vier 5en oder so aufn zeugnis^^


Ja nur meine Eltern finden das nicht sooo lustig mit mathe 4, chemie 4, englisch 4, frz. 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja egal, ich hab nun das andere halbjahr prüfung und die zählt 50% da kann ich ne meeeenge gut machen


----------



## Kronas (14. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja geht doch noch ich hab vier 5en oder so aufn zeugnis^^


bleibst sitzen kann das?^^
ich bekomm vllt eine in mathe... erste arbeit 2/57 punkten könnt euch die note denken^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Januar 2009)

Huihuihui... so tiefe Noten kenn ich ja überhaupt nicht... sitzt ihr da und glotzt aus dem Fenster oder was macht ihr da?


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Huihuihui... so tiefe Noten kenn ich ja überhaupt nicht... sitzt ihr da und glotzt aus dem Fenster? ^^


Ich kann alles, und lerne auch aber in der arbeit dann "tjo öööhm ja...."...


----------



## Tabuno (14. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bleibst sitzen kann das?^^
> ich bekomm vllt eine in mathe... erste arbeit 2/57 punkten könnt euch die note denken^^


haha hatte 9/57 nein ich bleib net sitzen is erst halbjahres note aber wird schwer das wieder gutzumachen ;P


----------



## Tabuno (14. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Huihuihui... so tiefe Noten kenn ich ja überhaupt nicht... sitzt ihr da und glotzt aus dem Fenster oder was macht ihr da?


nein ich denke an uri geller und dschungelcamp und kann mich einfach nicht konzentrieren


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bleibst sitzen kann das?^^
> ich bekomm vllt eine in mathe... erste arbeit 2/57 punkten könnt euch die note denken^^



Mein Schnitt umgerechnet dürfte bei 1,8 oder so liegen aber in Mathe kriegsch ne 4 mit Mühe und Not *hust..


----------



## Tabuno (14. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann alles, und lerne auch aber in der arbeit dann "tjo öööhm ja...."...


bei mir ist es so das ich immo ziemlich kein bock auf lernen habe und so^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bei mir ist es so das ich immo ziemlich kein bock auf lernen habe und so^^


Bock hatte ich auch nimmer,
Hier: 4 Arbeiten in 3 Wochen, dazwischen ne Klassenarbeit (alles chemie!), hallo? Das nervt irgendwann


----------



## Tabuno (14. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bock hatte ich auch nimmer,
> Hier: 4 Arbeiten in 3 Wochen, dazwischen ne Klassenarbeit (alles chemie!), hallo? Das nervt irgendwann


ich wär ja für blockunterricht...


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

Anderes Thema: Ich probier grad Alexstrasza zu zeichnen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Januar 2009)

Und wie schmeckts?


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

ba "zu zeichen" vergessen^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2009)

W00T? Huntermoon ist Alexstraza auf? OMG!


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ba "zu zeichen" vergessen^^



Das macht schon irgendwie mehr sinn als versuchen Ale... ala... das Vieh da zu essen!


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> W00T? Huntermoon ist Alexstraza auf? OMG!


Jamam, roter Drache^^
ne, hier is die "Zeichnug" (wenn man das so nennen kan^^)[mist, warum dauert der upload so lang...]


----------



## Tabuno (14. Januar 2009)

so bin ma off wie gesagt mathearbeit und so cya
edit: hier nochn lustiger link kleiner freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und derkriegt bestimmt keine schreibsperre ^^
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...85927&st=20


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ba


irgentwie leid ich heute an legastemie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Hier das Bild(Bitte nich schlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (14. Januar 2009)

Schaut ..wirklich ..eigenartig aus ...


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

bin nicht soo talentiert...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


werd mal weiter dran arbeiten...


----------



## Syane (14. Januar 2009)

Füße fehlen irgendwie... und Finger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

is noch nicht so weit gereift, das finger drankommen xD
und füsse und unterschenkel wirds nur ansatztweise geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Füße fehlen irgendwie... und Finger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und insgesamt fehlt da noch einiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sonst: guter ansatz isses


----------



## White-Frost (14. Januar 2009)

Fui hui pui


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Fui hui pui


Abend^^


----------



## Alanium (14. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend, die Herr- und Frauschaften!


----------



## White-Frost (14. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend^^


Na wie gehts Meister


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Na wie gehts Meister


Meister?
@ Ala: abend^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Januar 2009)

Nabend ihr da


----------



## White-Frost (14. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meister?


Bild dir nix drauf ein sag ich öfters mal zu Leuten^^


----------



## Alanium (14. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meister?
> @ Ala: abend^^


Natürlich! Ich bin die dunkle Meisterin! *Weltuntergangslachen*


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Bild dir nix drauf ein sag ich öfters mal zu Leuten^^


macht der gewohnheit?


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Januar 2009)

huhu ala =)


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend Ladys und Gentelmen


----------



## White-Frost (14. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> macht der gewohnheit?


Klar meine Gebieterin deine harten  Schläge hinterlassen in meinem Gehirn halt ihre Spuren...


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> macht der gewohnheit?


Brille, bissu on im ICQ?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille, bissu on im ICQ?^^


nein


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein


Warum net? 
Naja egal ich bin off...


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum net?


wieso sollte ich?


----------



## White-Frost (14. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum net?
> Naja egal ich bin off...


Jetz is er beleidigt wegen dir Brille


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Jetz is er beleidigt wegen dir Brille


Nein bin ich nicht, ich will nur noch was lernen für schule:/
@ Brille: ist egal^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein bin ich nicht, ich will nur noch was lernen für schule:/
> @ Brille: ist egal^^


1. lass pc halt nebenbei laufen
2. na dann


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. lass pc halt nebenbei laufen
> 2. na dann


Nee, ich lerne ja im bett, dann leg ich hefter weg, schlafe :>
2. Morgen biste aber on oder?^^


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Will mir etwa niemand antworten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nee, ich lerne ja im bett, dann leg ich hefter weg, schlafe :>
> 2. Morgen biste aber on oder?^^


1. wenn du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leg dirn ordner aber unters kopfkissen wenn du pennst <.<
2. ma gucken eher nicht...^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Will mir etwa niemand antworten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tach melih^^

@ Brille:
1. hmm ich halte nichts davon^^
2. wad? wieso?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Will mir etwa niemand antworten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*antwort*


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Also meine Lieben, was macht ihr so, auser spamen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> 1. hmm ich halte nichts davon^^
> 2. wad? wieso?


1. mach was du denkst =P
2. weil ich erst spät nach hause komm, dann ma gucken, vll arena oder zombiemod, dann chillen und dann schlafen. oder einfacher gesagt: irgendwie kb auf icq <.<


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. mach was du denkst =P
> 2. weil ich erst spät nach hause komm, dann ma gucken, vll arena oder zombiemod, dann chillen und dann schlafen. oder einfacher gesagt: irgendwie kb auf icq <.<


1. Mach ich auch^^
2. Ach mensch
so zum abschluss noch:
Zwei junge Männer aus dem dänischen Velby, nahe Kopenhagen, durften vergangenen Samstag einen Soko-Einsatz live und am eigenen Leib miterleben. Denn die Nachbarn dachten aufgrund der Lautstärke des Fernsehers, dass in dem Apartment wirklich jemand bedroht würde. Die Jugendlichen spielten einen Action-Titel auf der Playstation. Welchen, das wurde nicht veröffentlicht. 

Kurz nach dem Anruf bei der Polizei ging das dänische SWAT-Äquivalent auf Nummer sicher, sperrte den Bereich um das Gebäude großräumig ab, bewaffnete sich und nutzte das Megaphone, um die vermeintlichen Übeltäter aus dem Haus zu "bitten". Als die Ordnungshüter feststellten, dass die beiden nichts anderes taten als ihrem Hobby nachzugehen, ließ man sie freilich wieder laufen


----------



## Alanium (14. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Also meine Lieben, was macht ihr so, auser spamen?


Film runterladen.


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Also meine Lieben, was macht ihr so, auser spamen?


Alexstrasza zeichnen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kurz nach dem Anruf bei der Polizei ging das dänische SWAT-Äquivalent auf Nummer sicher, sperrte den Bereich um das Gebäude großräumig ab, bewaffnete sich und nutzte das Megaphone, um die vermeintlichen Übeltäter aus dem Haus zu "bitten". Als die Ordnungshüter feststellten, dass die beiden nichts anderes taten als ihrem Hobby nachzugehen, ließ man sie freilich wieder laufen


hahahahahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dat doch genial oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Film runterladen.


dududududu *mit finger zeig*


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Film runterladen.



Was für ein "Film"?


----------



## Alanium (14. Januar 2009)

Du bist schuld!

@ Melih: Wilde Unschuld *hust*


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dat doch genial oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa ich finds herrlich^^
aber ich finds besser, wenn nachbarn besorgt sind und die polizei rufen, weil wenn echt ma was wäre... (gut, die geräusche,die das spiel macht dürften zu krass sein, als dass man sie ernst nehmen könnte... und man hätte große löcher in den wänden)


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Januar 2009)

Ich diskturiere angeregt mit anderen Trekkies über bestimmte Aspekte des Franchises und STO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> @ Melih: Wilde Unschuld *hust*




Das sagt mir nichts o0


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Du bist schuld!
> 
> @ Melih: Wilde Unschuld *hust*


1. wer ist schuld an was?
2. wasn das fürn film o_O


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Du bist schuld!
> 
> @ Melih: Wilde Unschuld *hust*


öhm öhm *hust* *rumdrucks*


----------



## Alanium (14. Januar 2009)

Der Film ist nicht so einer, wie der Titel darauf schließen lässt.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Der Film ist nicht so einer, wie der Titel darauf schließen lässt.^^


noch schlimmer? =P


----------



## Alanium (14. Januar 2009)

Nein, ein Drama... Ich schau' mal ob ich 'ne Beschreibung finde.^^

Edith: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilde_Unschuld


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Der Film ist nicht so einer, wie der Titel darauf schließen lässt.^^



Also ich hätte jetzt nicht gedacht das du solche Filme anschaust. *sich für dich schäm*


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Januar 2009)

eddie redmayne <333


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2009)

> Barbara hat eine enge, intime Beziehung zu ihrem Sohn, weswegen dieser verstört wird.





> Tonys Beziehung mit der Einheimischen Blanca scheitert, wonach er zunehmend geisteskrank wird.



hm klingt irgendwie nach 0815 dramenschema, mit ner prise inzest...

(aber kannst ja ma bescheid sagen, ob er gut/sehenswer ist *g*)


----------



## Alanium (14. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> eddie redmayne <333


Jaaaah! <3

Aber am besten ist ja, dass der sich in den einen bisexuellen Kerl da verguckt in dem Film. :> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Januar 2009)

bis jetz gibts aber viel sex. und eddie <333


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Jaaaah! <3


der sollte noch nen film mit tom sturridge machen <33


----------



## Alanium (14. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der sollte noch nen film mit tom sturridge machen <33


Hör auf! Hör auf! Sonst kann ich heute nacht nicht schlafen...

xD


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Für mich hört sich das irgendwie nach ein gewöhnlichen Drama mit einer prise inzest und sex.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hör auf! Hör auf! Sonst kann ich heute nacht nicht schlafen...
> 
> xD


dann sei froh dass du den film nich guckst^^ ich kann ja gleich noch mal kurz in like minds reingucken^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Für mich hört sich das irgendwie nach ein gewöhnlichen Drama mit einer prise inzest und sex.


nachplapperer >.< ^^


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nachplapperer >.< ^^



vorplapperer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. Januar 2009)

*Stille*


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

*lautes schreien*
TADA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Stille*



*Laut*




@Huntermoon


ich beurteile es jetzt ohne dich auszulachen (es fällt mir schwer aber naja :/)  :

Also der Körperbau sollte ein wenig Weiblicher sein (breitere hüften,größere Brust usw)

Also das "String" ist irgendwie ein wenig zu klein geraten.

Du solltest die Schultern nicht so Breit machen...das sieht eher aus wie ein Transvestit als eine Frau


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Januar 2009)

Ich hasse Applets... wenn sie nicht genauso funktionieren wie ich es will -.-


----------



## Alanium (14. Januar 2009)

Hm, bisher gar nicht sooo übel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber vielleicht noch ein wenig "runder" machen, Huntermoon. *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Januar 2009)

mach n shemale draus =)


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

werd überarbeiten...


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mach n shemale draus =)



Nachplapperer! Das hab ich vorhin gesagt das "Sie" aussieht wie ein Transvestit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. Januar 2009)

Kennt ihr eigentlich meinen kleinen Shoppingdrachen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (14. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Nachplapperer! Das hab ich vorhin gesagt das "Sie" aussieht wie ein Transvestit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Transvestit ist != shemale^^


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eigentlich meinen kleinen Shoppingdrachen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jep. hab ich aufm rechner


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Transvestit ist != shemale^^



Deswegen schrieb ich auch "Nachplapperer". -.-^^


----------



## Kangrim (14. Januar 2009)

Naja muss dann mal off ich muss morgen schon wieder so früh aufstehen und so lange arbeiten x.x


----------



## Alanium (14. Januar 2009)

Gute Nacht und viel Spaß bei der Arbeit.^^


----------



## Kangrim (14. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Gute Nacht und viel Spaß bei der Arbeit.^^



Vielen dank.

Btw: Ich hab die verlinkung meiner Signatur nochmal geändert. Ist ein echt cool rockiges AMV.^^ (Achtung! AMV´s sind nicht für Anime hasser zu empfehlen!)


----------



## Alanium (14. Januar 2009)

Shoppingdrache (made by me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Shoppingdrache (made by me
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sieht schick aus.

Auserdem: wie stellt man Links in die Signatur rein? (also ins Bild :/)


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Januar 2009)

[.url=URL][.img]Adresse[./img][./url]

Also genau so wie du Links hinter Wörtern versteckst, nur das du eben statt dem Wort ein IMG-Tag setzt


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

mit [.url="verlinkung"][.img]BILDLINK[/img][/url](natürlich ohne punkte^^)


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps:Moment, ich stell gleich ein Link rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

So fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hab sogar das op mit full screen und guter qualität gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

gz^^

EDIT: Lad grad die überarbeitete version von meinem bild hoch...


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Januar 2009)

feddisch


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

TADA: Version 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ja, ich weis, das das linke auge und die linke brust sche*sse aissieht...


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Sieht immrnoch wie ein Transvestit aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Januar 2009)

geif teh shemale!


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> geif teh shemale!


so?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Mir ist jetzt schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Januar 2009)

*rawrr*


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *rawrr*



Wusste gar nicht das du auf Shemale stehst. *ins notizheft eintrag*


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das du auf Shemale stehst. *ins notizheft eintrag*


du weißt so einiges nich worauf ich stehe.


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Mir ist jetzt schlecht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann ich verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du weißt so einiges nich worauf ich stehe.


männliche kinderpsychologen?


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> männliche kinderpsychologen?



Also das war echt unter der Gürtellinie.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Also das war echt unter der Gürtellinie.


nach dem bild kein wunder oder


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nach dem bild kein wunder oder



Trotzdem, Mir ist sehr sehr Übel.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Trotzdem, Mir ist sehr sehr Übel.


schnapp dirn eimer


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schnapp dirn eimer



Hab ich schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2009)

omg da bist einmal hier und siest so ein bild ..
*würg*


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> omg da bist einmal hier und siest so ein bild ..
> *würg*


´tschuldigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> omg da bist einmal hier und siest so ein bild ..
> *würg*



Huntermoon´s selbst gezeichnetes Tranvestiten Alextresza. :/


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2009)

ich glaub ich geh hier lieber wieder bevor ich noch mehr solches zeugs von euch seh ..
*men in black* schaut alle in dieses rote blitzding *tsssss* ihr habt nichts gesehen hinter euch ist nur ein auto explodiert ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Januar 2009)

Ich HASSE Console-PC Discussions...


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Huntermoon´s selbst gezeichnetes Tranvestiten Alextresza. :/



ich versuch mit mit deinem misa misaaaaa bild abzulenken xD
<3 die stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 misa misaaaaaaaa ^^ ligggghhht *hier kommt was aus japanisch das ich nid versteh* ^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich HASSE Console-PC Discussions...



gta gehört an die konsole genau wie renngames und beat'em'up
shooter/strategie/mmo -> pc

fertig^^


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Huntermoon´s selbst gezeichnetes Tranvestiten Alextresza. :/


sollte eigentlich weiblich sein...


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> <3 die stimme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut das Wenigstens mein Avater dich von solchen Perversen-Bildern ablenkt



ps: wie is der link bei meiner Signatur?


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Januar 2009)

Es geht hierbei um STO welches gleichzeitig für Konsole und PC entwickelt wird und absolut KEIN Konsolenverteidiger versteht meine Sorgen über vermindertes Handling, schlechtes Interface und beschissene Steuerung auf der PC Version, wenn man für beides gleichzeitig programmiert...


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2009)

find sailor moon immer noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@selor ... star trek online muss pc game werden sonst isses total mist .. ololo^^


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> find sailor moon immer noch besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sailor moon is doch was für pubertierende Mädchen. :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Januar 2009)

Na ich glaub um meinen Standpunkt klar zu machen poste ich einfach hier was ich dort als letztes gepostet habe



> I never said that it will be an Hardwarecase when a dumbed down game comes out... I stated that the obvious favour for the console or the PC Version in simultanous development (and there is always a favour for one of both, because it is just human) eventually WILL lead to a not suitable Version on the other System... I know that Consoles can handle as well as the PC but I know many people that don't played a Game on Console or PC because they had to buy some extra for it like the Guitar for this Rock Game or a Joystick for a flight game or whatever 'cause they state "I bought it on this System so I only want to use the systems native controls and not some extra expensive thingies (Guitar for 100 bucks... this adapter for Xbox 360 controllers and the Controller on PC eventually more)"
> So there WILL be differences in Controls and Style of Interfaces due to the different settings... at a console you sit 4-5 metres away, when not assuming that everyone has a huge TV the Interface has to be substantially bigger and shaped in a different than a PC one, where you are sitting not even a metre away... like the controls... yeah, nowadays gamepads have enough buttons but not the count of buttons is important for controls it is the overall handling that is eventually very different from a PC...
> So... there is a huge difference between PC and Consoles in styles of handling, controls and Interface and that is why I'm concerned about a Simultanous Development, when Cryptic do not decide to make two completely different Interfaces and Controlsets but to try to incorporate both systems into one that will eventually lead to flaws for both console and PC...


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2009)

tse damals wars erstes ma naktes anime girl im tv vor 24uhr !
ausserdem hab ich allen mist gekukt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hauptsache flimmerkiste lief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

ok, weiter an dem (eigentlich weiblichen bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) gearbeitet. aus den reakrionen heraus verlink ichs nur...

KLICK


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ok, weiter an dem (eigentlich weiblichen bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Transvestiten Vampir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: "sie" sieht jetzt ein wenig weiblicher aus, aber immrnoch wie ein Transvestit


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2009)

selor jap find ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Transvestiten Vampir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


grund? wie kann ichs verbessern???


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> grund?



Wegen den augen, da sieht "sie" aus wie ein Vampir.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ok, weiter an dem (eigentlich weiblichen bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kleiner tipp für dich .. tipp mal yuri oder so bei google ein .. passt zu deinem typ frau xD *g*
bin ma weg .. schlafen und so^^


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

*heul* ich krig das nicht hin *heul*
das beste was ich hinkrieg is n transvestiten-vampit *heul*


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> *heul* ich krig das nicht hin *heul*
> das beste was ich hinkrieg is n transvestiten-vampit *heul*



Mach dir nichts draus, nicht jeder ist zum Künstler geboren worden.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2009)

sag einfach du wolltest nen transvestiten vampir zeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und verkaufs ..

haben viele künstler so gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


finde picasso z.b. auch nid schön ^^ aber dem seine nachfaren haben geld wie heu ^^


----------



## White-Frost (14. Januar 2009)

Kurz nochmal da nachdem ich mir n neuen Saw gegeben hab^^ Mal wieder gut gemacht hmm


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus, nicht jeder ist zum Künstler geboren worden.


da hast du leider recht...
darf ich euch trotrdem weiter mit tranzvestitischen bildern nerfen? *g*


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2009)

schau dir huntermoon's bild an da ist saw noch sowas wie lustig dagagen xD
saw hat zwar immer ne story die an nen onlinegame rankommt für das man 2min braucht aber die ideen sind geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> darf ich euch trotrdem weiter mit tranzvestitischen bildern nerfen? *g*



Nein.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> da hast du leider recht...
> darf ich euch trotrdem weiter mit tranzvestitischen bildern nerfen? *g*


wenn du so lieb fragst ... geht sowas nid unter die netiquette? ^^


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> geht sowas nid unter die netiquette? ^^



Solange man kein p°°°° oder nipeln sieht.....


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2009)

das ja doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lieber die nippel von misa misa als sowas^^


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

kk, mach ich nichtmehr...
wer mal probieren mänliche personen zu zeichnen...


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2009)

ich bin weg bevor huntermoon was postet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (14. Januar 2009)

Naja seh schon ein tiefers Thema bin schlafen gute Nacht euch^^


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Auserdem.

Nennt man gezeichnete und Anime Transvestiten nicht Futanari?





PS: Huntermoon....schick deine Transvestiten am besten Trollilein per pm, er steht auf sowas


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> PS: Huntermoon....schick deine Transvestiten am besten Trollilein per pm, er steht auf sowas


ne, werd erstmal keine personen mehr zeichnen...


----------



## Kater Karlo (14. Januar 2009)

Da joined man zum ersten Mal ein Forum und wird auch gleich mit solchen Bilder wieder zu 'ner 360 Grad Wendung bewegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Huntermoon, versuch doch ein wenig mehr auf Proportionalitäten zu achten. In meinen Augen ist deine transvestite Vamipirin nämlich auch noch magersüchtig, hat sich bestimmt die Schultern übel verrenkt und beim Griff in ihre Unterwäscheschublade den erst besten Karneval-BH angezogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG KK


----------



## Melih (14. Januar 2009)

Hab gerade bei Wikipedia geschaut:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Futanari

Das Begriff wird bei Mangas und Animes verwendet.


----------



## Kater Karlo (14. Januar 2009)

Wieso haben die Freaks ein Wort für transvestite Animefiguren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

Kater schrieb:


> Wieso haben die Freaks ein Wort für transvestite Animefiguren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


warum nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. Januar 2009)

Kater schrieb:


> Wieso haben die Freaks ein Wort für transvestite Animefiguren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist genau ds selbe warum wiri m Internet solche sachen wie "lol" "rofl" usw. haben.


----------



## Kater Karlo (15. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> warum nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann mich damit einfach nicht anfreunden. Sowas soll nicht sein x)


----------



## Huntermoon (15. Januar 2009)

als hättet ihr nicht schon genug gelitten, HIER ist mein neuestes Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kater Karlo (15. Januar 2009)

Genau was ich jetzt brauche! Ne Tasse Kaffee oder ne Dose Cola, ist aber alles so furchtbar weit weg...
Das Leben ist so ungerecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (15. Januar 2009)

mir is langweilig...


----------



## Kater Karlo (15. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> mir is langweilig...



Same here! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (15. Januar 2009)

warte darauf das meine simpson-folgen gedownload werden


----------



## Kater Karlo (15. Januar 2009)

Ich könnte mir meine Simpsons-Weihnacht DVD mal anschauen, aber das sind alte Folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (15. Januar 2009)

ich nehm das immer über den OTR auf...


----------



## Kater Karlo (15. Januar 2009)

Was es nicht alles gibt...


----------



## Huntermoon (15. Januar 2009)

Kater schrieb:


> Was es nicht alles gibt...


?


----------



## Kater Karlo (15. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ?



Online TV Recorder, von sowas habe ich bisher noch nie was gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

Guten abend *seufz*, mieser tag! :/


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2009)

Hiho, was für ein schöner Tag doch heute ist.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hiho, was für ein schöner Tag doch heute ist.


Neee isser net!


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2009)

Doch. Wieso nicht?


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Doch. Wieso nicht?


Weil ich heute nur rund 4x hin und her laufen durfte?


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2009)

Wo hin und her laufen?


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wo hin und her laufen?


Das würdeste gerne wissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Januar 2009)

4mal .. ist ja viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nennt sich sport ^^ da muss man 30ma hin und her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 4mal .. ist ja viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nicht nen 1,2 Kilometer wegen paar bildern >> und sport? Mein bestes Fach dieses Jahr, 1,6, fast ne 1...:/


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 4mal .. ist ja viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nanu du bist mal wieder hier? =P


edit: hm gestern warste ja auch schon hier wurdst aber von shemales vertrieben *G*


----------



## Huntermoon (15. Januar 2009)

hi und bye, man bin ich müde, fühl mich als hätt ne dampfwalze überrollt, naja, leg mich hin...


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> hi und bye, man bin ich müde, fühl mich als hätt ne dampfwalze überrollt, naja, leg mich hin...


eventuell hat dich eine Dampfwalze überollt... obwohl dann wärste nicht hier^^


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2009)

Brille, hast du jetzt schon angefangen?


----------



## Raheema (15. Januar 2009)

moin ^^ 


hehe ich hab morgen schulfrei ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

Hmm irgendwie hat grad mein UBS stick probleme :/


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

grml dummer lagg da :/


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

grml dummer lagg da :/


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Januar 2009)

_ein pfeffi von reffi
_
<3333


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2009)

Äh ja.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> _ein pfeffi von reffi
> _
> <3333


o_O abend trolli
toll darf ich ja morgen nomma die halbe stadt durchlatschen :/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2009)

Das ist ja sehr schlimm. Dann kannst du ja nicht WoW spielen


----------



## Masterdark (15. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Melih, ein kleiner tipp.
> Das klingt schon ein bissel zuuuu hochnäsig und passt net in das Schema des nachtschwärmers rein, ein klein wenig zurückdrehen ^^
> 
> @ Selor:
> ...


Nur ich bin hier hochnäsig denn ich darf es


@selor Gz


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist ja sehr schlimm. Dann kannst du ja nicht WoW spielen


Ich spiele derzeit WoW? Ahja....
Ich spiele derzeit GTA IV, und nein das ist net das schlimme nur immer hin und her derzeit :/ irgendwie stressig


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

moin
na lustig darf jetzt noch deutsch machen ^^
konnte net früher weil ich die schulordnung abschreiben sollte (6 seiten handschriftlich... 2-3 stunden braucht das so) weil ich in der ersten großen pause drinnen war weil mir kalt war lol


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2009)

GTA IV noch schlimmer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> moin
> na lustig darf jetzt noch deutsch machen ^^
> konnte net früher weil ich die schulordnung abschreiben sollte (6 seiten handschriftlich... 2-3 stunden braucht das so) weil ich in der ersten großen pause drinnen war weil mir kalt war lol


Bitte was? Nur weil du drinne warst weil dir kalt war musst du die Schulordnung abschreiben? o_O
@Skatero:
besser als ein PvP MMO mit den namen Warhammer Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Egal, ich sage ja netmal das es schlimm ist das ich spielen kann, es ist nur ein wenig stressig jedesmal himn und herzulaufen wegen nen paar bildern


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> moin
> na lustig darf jetzt noch deutsch machen ^^
> konnte net früher weil ich die schulordnung abschreiben sollte (6 seiten handschriftlich... 2-3 stunden braucht das so) weil ich in der ersten großen pause drinnen war weil mir kalt war lol


je nachdem wie kalt es draußen war grenzt das an körperverletzung... <.< ^^


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bitte was? Nur weil du drinne warst weil dir kalt war musst du die Schulordnung abschreiben? o_O


jop
ich zitiere:
Verhalten während der Pause
In der ersten großen ause, die von 9.30 bis 9.55 dauert, begeben sich alle Schüler aus den Klassenräumen. Die Schüler der Klassen 5-10 verlassen das Gebäude, um während der Pause das große Freigelände der Schule zu nutzen.

diese sätze bescherten mir 3 stunden rumgeschreibe




Grüne schrieb:


> je nachdem wie kalt es draußen war grenzt das an körperverletzung... <.< ^^


etwa 0° und jacke lag drinnen^^


----------



## Masterdark (15. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> jop
> ich zitiere:
> Verhalten während der Pause
> In der ersten großen ause, die von 9.30 bis 9.55 dauert, begeben sich alle Schüler aus den Klassenräumen. Die Schüler der Klassen 5-10 verlassen das Gebäude, um während der Pause das große Freigelände der Schule zu nutzen.
> ...


*haha HUST HUST *haha* HUS HUST HUST


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2009)

Die Schule ist pöse...


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Schule ist pöse...


Nein die schule net, die Lehrer


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2009)

Also ich spiel noch ein bisschen Warhammer. (Das beste mmorpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Euch allen noch viel Spass usw.
Tschüss


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> (Das beste mmorpg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ansichtssache


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein die schule net, die Lehrer


genau genommen DER lehrer
jeder der 2 mal von ihm in der ersten pause drinnen gesehen wurde -> name ins jeweilige klassenbuch
3 mal -> teil der hausordnung
4 mal -> komplett

da ich ihn als deutschlehrer hab geht er direkt zur hausordnung über weil er mich kennt^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> genau genommen DER lehrer
> jeder der 2 mal von ihm in der ersten pause drinnen gesehen wurde -> name ins jeweilige klassenbuch
> 3 mal -> teil der hausordnung
> 4 mal -> komplett
> ...


Tja...
armes Kronas.^^


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

das ist der böse mann!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(bild von der schulwebsite)


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> genau genommen DER lehrer
> jeder der 2 mal von ihm in der ersten pause drinnen gesehen wurde -> name ins jeweilige klassenbuch


burn it


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

Sieht net nachen ordentlichen Lehrer aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sieht net nachen ordentlichen Lehrer aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gerüchten zu folge trägt er nen leopardentanga

darüber hinaus reißt er jede stunde 5 flachwitze, zu denen wir anstandslachen machen

keiner mag ihn

er hat keine freundin oder frau (sagt schon alles^^)


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gerüchten zu folge trägt er nen leopardentanga


hat da etwa jmd nachgeguckt? =P


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gerüchten zu folge trägt er nen leopardentanga
> 
> darüber hinaus reißt er jede stunde 5 flachwitze, zu denen wir anstandslachen machen
> 
> ...


1. o_O
2. hmm
3. verständlich 
4. Ahja
Was schließen wir aus den 4 Punkten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. o_O
> 2. hmm
> 3. verständlich
> 4. Ahja
> ...


jungfrau,40, männlich sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. o_O
> 2. hmm
> 3. verständlich
> 4. Ahja
> ...


das ich ein bild von ihm vor ne dartscheibe hängen soll und kräftig werfen?^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das ich ein bild von ihm vor ne dartscheibe hängen soll und kräftig werfen?^^


Eine möglichkeit
brille: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> moin
> na lustig darf jetzt noch deutsch machen ^^
> konnte net früher weil ich die schulordnung abschreiben sollte (6 seiten handschriftlich... 2-3 stunden braucht das so) weil ich in der ersten großen pause drinnen war weil mir kalt war lol



Wenn du 2-3 Stunden Handschriftlich für 6 Seiten brauchst machst du irgendwas falsch Oo Ich kriege ganze Hausarbeiten (minimum 15 Seiten) in 3 Stunden zusammen...


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn du 2-3 Stunden Handschriftlich für 6 Seiten brauchst machst du irgendwas falsch Oo Ich kriege ganze Hausarbeiten (minimum 15 Seiten) in 3 Stunden zusammen...


die hausordnung ist mehr ein taschenbuch
verdammt kleine schrift und die seiten machen sich selbstständig wenn man net aufpasst


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die hausordnung ist mehr ein taschenbuch
> verdammt kleine schrift und die seiten machen sich selbstständig wenn man net aufpasst


Unsere schulordnung die wir abschreiben müssen wenn wir scheiße bauen ist 2 seiten Lang mti normaler schrift o.O


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Unsere schulordnung die wir abschreiben müssen wenn wir scheiße bauen ist 2 seiten Lang mti normaler schrift o.O


wenn man die seiten zusammenlegen würde von unserer taschenausgabe der hausordnung käme man so auf 3 seiten


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenn man die seiten zusammenlegen würde von unserer taschenausgabe der hausordnung käme man so auf 3 seiten


Das sind 2 Normale A4 Seiten, aber mit 2 zeichnungen die 1/4 schon wegnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das sind 2 Normale A4 Seiten, aber mit 2 zeichnungen die 1/4 schon wegnehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


von zeichnungen träumen wir hier^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> von zeichnungen träumen wir hier^^


Dann träum mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann träum mal weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*träum*


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *träum*


Ich träum nun auch, weilich schlafen geh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich träum nun auch, weilich schlafen geh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und ich muss in deutsch über etwas berichten was bei mir in der nähe ist...
pizzeria manora hat betriebsferien!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> pizzeria manora hat betriebsferien!^^


pizzeria manora hat betriebsferien.
sie sind vermutlich in italien.
viele gäste wartebn sehnsüchtig auf die rückkehr der pizzeria angestellten.
ende



... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pizzeria manora hat betriebsferien.
> sie sind vermutlich in italien.
> viele gäste wartebn sehnsüchtig auf die rückkehr der pizzeria angestellten.
> ende
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Januar 2009)

hm ohne razyl oder melih ists hier zu ruhig... bin dann auch erstma weg^^


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

so früh und alle wech?


----------



## Floyder (16. Januar 2009)

*gääähn*

Guten Morgen, ist schon jemand wach?


----------



## Malyce (16. Januar 2009)

Floyder schrieb:


> *gääähn*
> 
> Guten Morgen, ist schon jemand wach?



Moin. Schon ist das falsche Wort, "immer noch" trifft es da besser. Bin in ca. 5 Stunden mit der Freundin zum Frühstücken verabredet, und da ich kein Auge zu bekomme, mache ich lieber direkt durch ;p


----------



## Floyder (16. Januar 2009)

Malyce schrieb:


> Moin. Schon ist das falsche Wort, "immer noch" trifft es da besser. Bin in ca. 5 Stunden mit der Freundin zum Frühstücken verabredet, und da ich kein Auge zu bekomme, mache ich lieber direkt durch ;p



Lieber durchmachen als verschlafen, das kenne ich.
Ich bin gestern schon um 20 Uhr im Bett gewesen und infolgedessen auch sehr früh wach.
Nun weiss ich aber nicht, was ich machen soll.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

So, ich eröffne heute mal!
 Hi@ll


----------



## Masterdark (16. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend liebe Leute ZU FRÜH


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Januar 2009)

zu früh  jetzt is es 21:00


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

srry, uhr geht immernoch falsch -.-


----------



## Masterdark (16. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> srry, uhr geht immernoch falsch -.-


SCHLIMM


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

nich viel los...


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

GUTEN ABEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Meine neue GraKa is heute angekommen und sie funktioniert sogar mit meinem ollen 400 Watt netzteil!


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Meine neue GraKa is heute angekommen und sie funktioniert sogar mit meinem ollen 400 Watt netzteil!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Viel spaß damit :>

Freitag ist immer irgendwie... der beste tag der Woche


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> GUTEN ABEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich! HdRO auf max mit durchschnittlich 90 FPS *GG*


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Was zitiersten mich Huntermoon o_O
@ Selor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
HDRO sollte ich auch mal wieder spielen... hmm mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Derzeit mach GTA IV zu viel Spaß noch einmal durchzuspielen


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was zitiersten mich Huntermoon o_O
> @ Selor:
> 
> 
> ...


warum nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> warum nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil ich es dir verbiete einfach so mich zu zitieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ich es dir verbiete einfach so mich zu zitieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tus doch! tus doch!^^


----------



## Masterdark (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> GUTEN ABEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> GUTEN ABEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Ach egal auch. Hab kb mich zu ärgern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach egal auch. Hab kb mich zu ärgern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ich auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wieso?^^

Abend trolli übrigens


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Wieso?^^


wieso nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> wieso nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


-.-


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> -.-


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vergiss es!


----------



## Masterdark (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vergiss es!


why


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> why


Warum nicht?


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vergiss es!


Ok
*"Stift" raussuch*
*Auf Knopf drück*
*Alles vergiss*


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ok
> *"Stift" raussuch*
> *Auf Knopf drück*
> *Alles vergiss*


eeeeeeeendlich


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (16. Januar 2009)

um was gehts gerade?


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> um was gehts gerade?


Les doch nach o.O


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> um was gehts gerade?


habs vergessen xD


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (16. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> habs vergessen xD



ich auch


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> ich auch


Du vergisst sowieso alles :>


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du vergisst sowieso alles :>



selber, razyl^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> selber, razyl^^


Nö, ich merk mir vieles :>


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich merk mir vieles :>



kann ich auch wenn ich will


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> kann ich auch wenn ich will


Nicht nur wenn ich will, sondern immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht nur wenn ich will, sondern immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer will denn immer alles wissen?
das is doch krank


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> wer will denn immer alles wissen?
> das is doch krank


Wieso will ich alles wissen? o.O Ich merke mir alles was wichtig ist, was unwichtig ist kann ich nach ein paar überlegungen auch vordichten, aber von wissen war nicht die rede.


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso will ich alles wissen? o.O Ich merke mir alles was wichtig ist, was unwichtig ist kann ich nach ein paar überlegungen auch vordichten, aber von wissen war nicht die rede.



na dann, das is ok


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> na dann, das is ok


....
LANGWEILIG!


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Wissen bedeutet Macht! Alles wissen heißt über alles herrschen!


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wissen bedeutet Macht! Alles wissen heißt über alles herrschen!


Nicht zwingend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2009)

alles wissen = viel ekeln^^


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (16. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> alles wissen = viel ekeln^^



da haste recht


----------



## White-Frost (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber sehr wahrscheinlich


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich alles wissen gesammelt hätte, wüsste ich ganz genau wie ich die Menscheit mit nur einem Fingerschnippen unter meine Kontrolle bringen könnte... ich wäre quasi.... Q!


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn ich alles wissen gesammelt hätte, wüsste ich ganz genau wie ich die Menscheit mit nur einem Fingerschnippen unter meine Kontrolle bringen könnte... ich wäre quasi.... Q!


Aber das dass passiert ist sogut wie unmöglich


----------



## Masterdark (16. Januar 2009)

Wieso Gott WIESOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Du hast doch nur Angst Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (16. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Wieso Gott WIESOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



weil ER es so will


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du hast doch nur Angst Razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, vor dir doch net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Du Trekki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Ex:
Wer sagt das Gott männlich ist? Die Kirche?


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Gib es zu, du hast nur Angst...


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, vor dir doch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nö, ich
denn nur männer können so viel scheiß bauen, wie er auf der ganzen welt passiert


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Gib es zu, du hast nur Angst...


Nö, vor was denn?
@ Ex:
Du hast nichts zu sagen, und wer zur hölle sagt wieder das Gott die scheiße baut? Wenn es ihn/sie/es gäbe, wäre er/sie/ es nicht schuld, sondern WIR


----------



## Masterdark (16. Januar 2009)

WIESOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOTT 
wieso hast du lilly nicht den Befehl gegeben auch exzels zweit accs zu bannen WAAAARUM


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> WIESOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOTT
> wieso hast du lilly nicht den Befehl gegeben auch exzels zweit accs zu bannen WAAAARUM


/sign  zu 100%^^


----------



## Masterdark (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> /sign  zu 100%^^


lass uns ne Petition einreichen


----------



## White-Frost (16. Januar 2009)

In manchen Kirchen ist der heilige Geist aber eindeutig weiblich dargestellt


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> lass uns ne Petition einreichen


Genau wenn wir 100 unterschriften haben ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ White;
Dein titel stimmt nicht, du bist net dumm :>


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau wenn wir 100 unterschriften haben ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann wacht ihr auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> dann wacht ihr auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann bist du gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(schade das es nicht so ist)


----------



## Max der Orc (16. Januar 2009)

das schaffen wir bestimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (16. Januar 2009)

Max schrieb:


> das schaffen wir bestimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was bist du denn?


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Max schrieb:


> das schaffen wir bestimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau, dürfte net allzu lange dauern das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (16. Januar 2009)

Ban-Häscher

/vote for close?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

/me slaps Exzelsor around with a big pile of ST DvDs


----------



## White-Frost (16. Januar 2009)

Und was gibts so als Themenvorschläge oder neues zu verzählen


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Und was gibts so als Themenvorschläge oder neues zu verzählen


Der tag war genial für mich :>


----------



## Max der Orc (16. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (16. Januar 2009)

ganz okay


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Max schrieb:


> ganz okay


Du Pöser doppelposter!^^


----------



## Max der Orc (16. Januar 2009)

ich bin eben ganz pöse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Mein Tag war... schmerzverzerrt... hab mir den Obeschenkel ansatz hüfte offensichtlich gezerrt oder mir einen nerv eingeklemmt und kann deshalb nur stehen... mal wieder nen Korb kassiert ansonsten halt meine Graka (Klickediklick) heute bekommen und sonst... normaler tach


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mein Tag war... schmerzverzerrt... hab mir den Obeschenkel ansatz hüfte offensichtlich gezerrt oder mir einen nerv eingeklemmt und kann deshalb nur stehen... mal wieder nen Korb kassiert ansonsten halt meine Graka (Klickediklick) heute bekommen und sonst... normaler tach


Autsch, meiner war super.
Ne 1 für das Gedich (die beste von den insgesamt 4 einsen) und sonst: wunderbar (was ich hier net posten werde!)


----------



## White-Frost (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mein Tag war... schmerzverzerrt... hab mir den Obeschenkel ansatz hüfte offensichtlich gezerrt oder mir einen nerv eingeklemmt und kann deshalb nur stehen... mal wieder nen Korb kassiert ansonsten halt meine Graka (Klickediklick) heute bekommen und sonst... normaler tach


Hmm unschön hmm naja bei mir ähm nix langweile und so^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Autsch



DAS kannst du laut sagen... ich kann das Bein kaum bewegen und wie gesagt NUR stehen, weil es in jeglicher anderen Pose so dermaßen brennende und stechende Schmerzen sind, dass ich schon Angst hatte ich würde ohnmächtig als ich 2 STUNDEN in der Uni sitzen musste...


----------



## Max der Orc (16. Januar 2009)

das liebe ich immer am abend bei buffed es sind nicht mehr so viele on


----------



## Max der Orc (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> DAS kannst du laut sagen... ich kann das Bein kaum bewegen und wie gesagt NUR stehen, weil es in jeglicher anderen Pose so dermaßen brennende und stechende Schmerzen sind, dass ich schon Angst hatte ich würde ohnmächtig als ich 2 STUNDEN in der Uni sitzen musste...



Beim Zocken muss man ja zum Glück nicht so viel mit dem Bein machen

Aber gute besserung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hmm unschön hmm naja bei mir ähm nix langweile und so^^


Warst du net auf Frauenjagd? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Selor:
Armer Selor, hört sich verdammt schmerzhaft an


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Max schrieb:


> Beim Zocken muss man ja zum Glück nicht so viel mit dem Bein machen



Les mal richtig... ich kann NICHT sitzen... ich kann NUR stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (16. Januar 2009)

das war noch nie so richtig meine Stärke


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bist das du?^^


----------



## White-Frost (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warst du net auf Frauenjagd?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hach meine Frauen jagd besteht seit 3 Jahren darin von einem Korb zu einer verarsche zu laufen^^ es waren warte ähhhm 4 Beziehungen und ähhhm 4 haben mich Betrogen! hmm also rein Storchastisch gesehen ist die wahrscheinlichkeit auf eine weitere verarsche äähhhmmm 4 über 4 mal 1,0 hoch 4 mal 1,0 hoch null ääähmm 100% XDD naja wens erst mal soweit kommen sollte naja^^


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bist das du?^^


jep. is von gestern.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jep. is von gestern.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bist aber nen putziges baby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ White:
Du armer, wie schaffste das nur o.O


----------



## Masterdark (16. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jep. is von gestern.


Süß
achja


----------



## White-Frost (16. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jep. is von gestern.


Haben se den Haferbrei gewechselt und der neue schmeckt nimmer so gut oder wieso son Gesicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hach meine Frauen jagd besteht seit 3 Jahren darin von einem Korb zu einer verarsche zu laufen^^ es waren warte ähhhm 4 Beziehungen und ähhhm 4 haben mich Betrogen! hmm also rein Storchastisch gesehen ist die wahrscheinlichkeit auf eine weitere verarsche äähhhmmm 4 über 4 mal 1,0 hoch 4 mal 1,0 hoch null ääähmm 100% XDD naja wens erst mal soweit kommen sollte naja^^



Sei froh, ich hatte nur eine bisher aber die wollte mich entführen!


----------



## White-Frost (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> bist aber nen putziges baby
> ...


Bei 3en weis nich und bei der anderen naja ich wollte keinen Sex weil ich mich aufheben will für die Richtige^^ Naja sie stand halt schon nackt vor mir hat mir eine geschmiert is dann rausgestürmt und hats am selben Abend mitn besten Freund von mir getrieben^^ Also des war eher so ne Mischung aus Betrogen werden und Schluss machen naja^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sei froh, ich hatte nur eine bisher aber die wollte mich entführen!


o.O Ihr habt ja alle verdammt viel Pech o.O
wtf White o.O


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Haben se den Haferbrei gewechselt und der neue schmeckt nimmer so gut oder wieso son Gesicht


hab mein schnuller nich bekommen.


----------



## White-Frost (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sei froh, ich hatte nur eine bisher aber die wollte mich entführen!


Wie entführen? XD


----------



## Max der Orc (16. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Warum hast du denn so große Augen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> o.O Ihr habt ja alle verdammt viel Pech o.O



Pech ist mein zweiter Vorname...

Und ja entführen eben... nach 2 Wochen wo ich bei ihr war (sie wohnt in Flensburg) setzte sie sich in den Kopf ich würde sobald ich 18 werde zu ihr ziehen... und sie hatte sogar meine Kumpels dafür eingespannt nur nicht damit gerechnet das diese mir die E-Mail zeigen die sie geschrieben hatte mit ihrem tollen Entführungs bzw. Rettungsplan...


----------



## White-Frost (16. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hab mein schnuller nich bekommen.


Jo kann mit dir fühlen ich hab meinen Hello Kitty Schnuller auch nie wieder gesehen nachdem das böse Schnuller Monster kamm und den gefressen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (16. Januar 2009)

Max schrieb:


> Warum hast du denn so große Augen?


"WERBUUUUUUUUNG"


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Pech ist mein zweiter Vorname...


Selor (pech) Kiith? :>
hmm komisch


----------



## White-Frost (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Pech ist mein zweiter Vorname...


Mein 2. is Wertlos^^


----------



## Max der Orc (16. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Jo kann mit dir fühlen ich hab meinen Hello Kitty Schnuller auch nie wieder gesehen nachdem das böse Schnuller Monster kamm und den gefressen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist hart


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Jo kann mit dir fühlen ich hab meinen Hello Kitty Schnuller auch nie wieder gesehen nachdem das böse Schnuller Monster kamm und den gefressen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


thx für die erinnerung. ich könnt ja mal wieder hko zocken <3


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> thx für die erinnerung. ich könnt ja mal wieder hko zocken <3


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm?^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hmm?^^


HELLO KITTY ONLINE? Das KILLERSPIEL, den ultimativen WoW killer zockst du?


----------



## Masterdark (16. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hmm?^^


----------



## White-Frost (16. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> thx für die erinnerung. ich könnt ja mal wieder hko zocken <3


Hmm auch mal ausprobieren hrhrhrhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hello kitty go go  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hello kitty go go  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> HELLO KITTY ONLINE? Das KILLERSPIEL, den ultimativen WoW killer zockst du?


klar. is echt lustig. und ich mag mein char^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> klar. is echt lustig. und ich mag mein char^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das spiel hat mir zu lange gedauert zu laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Naja das ganze war vor... eh moment 3 Jahren und seitdem... durfte ich abgesehen von einer normalen Massage nüx mehr machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (16. Januar 2009)

meinst du hello kitty super insel spaß bestes spiel überhaupt


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

Was ist das momentane Thema???


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich hab da nich lang für bebraucht. hab länger drauf gewartet endlich die beta zocken zu können.


----------



## White-Frost (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Naja das ganze war vor... eh moment 3 Jahren und seitdem... durfte ich abgesehen von einer normalen Massage nüx mehr machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und inwiefern wollte die dich entführen wen man fragen darf xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Ein Mix aus HKO und warum Whity und Ich so grantelig drauf sind xD

Whity look at my last post on the page before this 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Das sagt aber nicht aus warum die dich entführen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hach mir gehts seit 7 Monaten sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (16. Januar 2009)

Außerdem geht es um hello kitty


PS: Scherz


----------



## White-Frost (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ein Mix aus HKO und warum Whity und Ich so grantelig drauf sind xD
> 
> Whity look at my last post on the page before this
> 
> ...


Aso tut mir Leid überlesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich wär über so ne zuneigung froh^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Steht doch da... weil sie sich in den Kopf gesetzt hatte ich hätte ihr versprochen dann nach meinem Geburtstag zu ihr zu ziehen...
der Plan von ihr wurde ja noch lustiger, als sie streit mit meinen Eltern bekam und sie mich dann erst recht "Retten" wollte, vor meiner Mutter, weil sie meinte, meine Ma wäre eine HExe und würde mich nur kontrollieren und mir nur schlechtes wollen und nur bei ihr wäre ich wirklich frei und ich selbst...

sollte vielleicht dazu erwähnen das sie schon öfters inner klappse war...


----------



## White-Frost (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Steht doch da... weil sie sich in den Kopf gesetzt hatte ich hätte ihr versprochen dann nach meinem Geburtstag zu ihr zu ziehen...
> der Plan von ihr wurde ja noch lustiger, als sie streit mit meinen Eltern bekam und sie mich dann erst recht "Retten" wollte, vor meiner Mutter, weil sie meinte, meine Ma wäre eine HExe und würde mich nur kontrollieren und mir nur schlechtes wollen und nur bei ihr wäre ich wirklich frei und ich selbst...
> 
> sollte vielleicht dazu erwähnen das sie schon öfters inner klappse war...


Find ich lustig^^ Ungewöhnliche sind doch grad schön oO^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Steht doch da... weil sie sich in den Kopf gesetzt hatte ich hätte ihr versprochen dann nach meinem Geburtstag zu ihr zu ziehen...
> der Plan von ihr wurde ja noch lustiger, als sie streit mit meinen Eltern bekam und sie mich dann erst recht "Retten" wollte, vor meiner Mutter, weil sie meinte, meine Ma wäre eine HExe und würde mich nur kontrollieren und mir nur schlechtes wollen und nur bei ihr wäre ich wirklich frei und ich selbst...
> 
> sollte vielleicht dazu erwähnen das sie schon öfters inner klappse war...


Wow o.O
Krank


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Eh ja... Whity... glaub mir... DAS war absolut NICHT schön... die schlimmsten Wochen meines Lebens...


----------



## White-Frost (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Eh ja... Whity... glaub mir... DAS war absolut NICHT schön... die schlimmsten Wochen meines Lebens...


Vielleicht hat ses n wenig übertrieben? XDD Bin schon still^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Is auch besser so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tjoar... und seitdem ist halt im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes tote Hose...


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Is auch besser so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Armes Selor!


----------



## White-Frost (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Tjoar... und seitdem ist halt im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes tote Hose...


Des is es bei mir dauerhaft^^ Aber wie gesagt ich kann warten auf die richtige bin da jetz nich so unglaublich Interessiert drin^^ Mir fehlt eher die nähe vertrautheit hmm^^


----------



## Max der Orc (16. Januar 2009)

toll hört sich das ja alles nicht an


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Also wer jetzt nochmal sich wundert warum ich desöfteren... schräg drauf bin... kriegt nen GONG!


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Max schrieb:


> toll hört sich das ja alles nicht an


Ich denke es ist auch net toll
Oi nen gong^^


----------



## White-Frost (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist auch net toll
> Oi nen gong^^


Nich wirklich^^
Willa uch nen Gong


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Nich wirklich^^
> Willa uch nen Gong


Aber einen vorteil hats: mir gehts gut, euch schlecht, und nun könnte ich schadenfroh sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Mit Gong meine ich, dass derjenige SO dermaßen einen vorn Latz geballert kriegt das bei ihm in der Birne nur noch der Gong läutet...


----------



## White-Frost (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber einen vorteil hats: mir gehts gut, euch schlecht, und nun könnte ich schadenfroh sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber kein Vorteil für mich hmm^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mit Gong meine ich, dass derjenige SO dermaßen einen vorn Latz geballert kriegt das bei ihm in der Birne nur noch der Gong läutet...


Du weißt das das nicht alle gelesen haben zb Brille oder Mano oder sonst wer? :>
@ White: ja das ist auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Ich werd se schon dran erinnern...


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich werd se schon dran erinnern...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pöses Selor


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Ja... ab und an kann ich schon ein fieses, pöses, gemeines und intrigantes SChwein sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja... ab und an kann ich schon ein fieses, pöses, gemeines und intrigantes SChwein sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ab und an? hmm also ich weiß nicht, irgendwie wird das bei dir zum Dauerzustand


----------



## White-Frost (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja... ab und an kann ich schon ein fieses, pöses, gemeines und intrigantes SChwein sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber auf jeden^^
Bin ne Zeit weg später evtl. wieder da je nach dem gute nacht^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ab und an? hmm also ich weiß nicht, irgendwie wird das bei dir zum Dauerzustand



Garnicht wahr... bin ich doch jetzt auch nicht...


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Garnicht wahr... bin ich doch jetzt auch nicht...


Na ok Selor :>
Ich glaube dir mal.
YEAAAAH ENDLICH WOCHENENDE^^


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

mir is langweilig!


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Ich bins eben nur ab und an... und ganz besonders wenn ich wieder mal einen Korb kassiert habe... dann dreh ich den Spieß allzugerne um und vergraule sie dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bins eben nur ab und an... und ganz besonders wenn ich wieder mal einen Korb kassiert habe... dann dreh ich den Spieß allzugerne um und vergraule sie dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso muss ich mir das grad bildlich vorstellen xD


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2009)

da macht selor n bissl pew pwe mim phas0r und lässt n diabolisches lachen vom stapel^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso muss ich mir das grad bildlich vorstellen xD



Warum du das musst, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht *gg*

Aber das ist gut so wenn ich das mache, dann kann ich sie wenigstens noch weiter fertig machen wenn sie dumm kommt "Ich habe das nur alles gemacht, weil ich gemerkt habe das du nichts mit mir zu tun haben willst, damit du kein schlechtes Gewissen haben musst, wenn du mich komplett abschießt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das erschrockene und entgeisterte Gesicht dabei ist immer wieder herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (16. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> mir is langweilig!


Langeweile?
http://my.buffed.de/groups/1892/view/
guck dir malan


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Der tag ist toll und bald vorbei dmmd


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der tag ist toll und bald vorbei dmmd



Garnücht... und er dauert noch 1 Stunde 10 Minuten


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Garnücht... und er dauert noch 1 Stunde 10 Minuten


Doch er ist super :> und ja nur noch 1 stunde 9 minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Naaaahaaaain... der morgige Tag wird noch dämlicher... der Jahrestag meiner Entführungsplanung! xd


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Naaaahaaaain... der morgige Tag wird noch dämlicher... der Jahrestag meiner Entführungsplanung! xd


Hey morgen wirds toll. Hoffe ich wettermäßig :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Wetter wird kacka... 2°C plus... und regen...


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wetter wird kacka... 2°C plus... und regen...


Das ist doch sch****!


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist doch sch****!


das is schön?


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Tja dafür hab ich halt mein Vista Sidebar Wetter applet! Um anderen den Tag zu versauen! xD


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das is schön?


nein scheiß*. soll kein regen sein ><


----------



## Tryko (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Garnücht... und er dauert noch 1 Stunde 10 Minuten






Razyl schrieb:


> Doch er ist super :> und ja nur noch 1 stunde 9 minuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



FAAAALSCH!!! Jetzt dauert er nicht mehr so lange! 


Hmmm, damit dieser sehr konstruktive "Beitrag" doch noch an Wert gewinnt, will ich mich mal erkunden, was ich alles verpasst habe.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Les die letzten drei Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Prinzip ging es um mein verkorkstes Liebesleben und das morgen der jahrestag meiner Versuchten entführung ist xD


----------



## Tryko (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Tja dafür hab ich halt mein Vista Sidebar Wetter applet! Um anderen den Tag zu versauen! xD


Vista ist crap...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist doch toll, das Wetter. Also ich habe es lieber, wenn es angenehm schwach kühl ist, als wenn es so um die 300-310° K heiss ist...


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Vista ist crap...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Les die letzten drei Seiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und es ging um meine Schadenfreude über euch!


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Vista ist crap...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zu beidem: nein

EDIT: das ° gehört da nich hin


----------



## Tryko (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Les die letzten drei Seiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kann nicht lesen, ich bin ANALphabet. (ja ich weiss, überhaupt nicht lustig, dafür um so kindischer - mir ist halt lw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Selor schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ging es um mein verkorkstes Liebesleben und das morgen der jahrestag meiner Versuchten entführung ist xD


/need more


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und es ging um meine Schadenfreude über euch!



Für diese Schandtat hab ich dir ja auch den morgigen Tag versaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Tryko... wie gesagt... les die letzten drei seiten ich werde mich nicht wiederholen und doppelposten...


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Für diese Schandtat hab ich dir ja auch den morgigen Tag versaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Noch isser  net versaut, ich hoffe mal das er "ok" wird vom wetter her :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

er wird versaut sein... dafür sorge ich höchstpersönlich


----------



## Tryko (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Natürlich habe ich ahnung. Ich verwende Vista auch lieber als die anderen Programme (ist besser geordnet), aber die anderen Programme sind, wenn man alles betrachtet, Vista weit voraus!



Razyl schrieb:


> Und es ging um meine Schadenfreude über euch!


Ah, Schadenfreude! =D Hab ich die ganze Zeit!



riesentrolli schrieb:


> zu beidem: nein
> 
> EDIT: das ° gehört da nich hin


Ja, hab da halt n Fehler gemacht...-.- Bist genau son Klugscheisser wie ich!!!


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> er wird versaut sein... dafür sorge ich höchstpersönlich


Nee lass ma Selor. Pls :>+

Ich sage nichts mehr zu Vista ende diesen jahres isses eh vorbei, Win7 kommt und das läuft jetzt schon verdammt stabil inner Beta :>


----------



## Tryko (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> er wird versaut sein... dafür sorge ich höchstpersönlich


Wolln wa wettn???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> [...]Ja, hab da halt n Fehler gemacht...-.- Bist genau son Klugscheisser wie ich!!!


hehe und das obwohl ich physik abgewählt hab^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

NÄ!
Du hast meinen unendlichen Zorn herausgefordert und wirst dafür büßen! Außerdem unterbrechen die schmerzen gerade jegliche neuralen Rezeptoren jenseits der Synapsen des Zentrums für Moral, Ethik und gutes Benehmen!


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> NÄ!
> Du hast meinen unendlichen Zorn herausgefordert und wirst dafür büßen! Außerdem unterbrechen die schmerzen gerade jegliche neuralen Rezeptoren jenseits der Synapsen des Zentrums für Moral, Ethik und gutes Benehmen!


Bitte Selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wo hab ich deinen zorn herausgefordert?


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Durch deine Schadenfreude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Durch deine Schadenfreude
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die war eigentlich nur auf White bezogen


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Rausreden is nich^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Rausreden is nich^^


Ist wirklich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> NÄ!
> Du hast meinen unendlichen Zorn herausgefordert und wirst dafür büßen! Außerdem unterbrechen die schmerzen gerade jegliche neuralen Rezeptoren jenseits der Synapsen des Zentrums für Moral, Ethik und gutes Benehmen!


JAAA, entfessle deinen Zorn!!!

Macht mir echt spass, wenn sich 2 oder mehr mir fremde Parteien/Fraktionen/etc. etc. etc. streiten. Dann muss ich jedesmal über die Tatsache schmunzeln, wie tief unsere Tierart doch ist...


----------



## Tryko (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Rausreden is nich^^





Razyl schrieb:


> Ist wirklich so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach niedlich. :>


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Ach niedlich. :>


Du weißt doch gar net worum es geht


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Pech gehabt... *MUAHAHA* Wer einmal meinen Zorn herausgefordert hat wird sein leben lang darunter leiden!


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Pech gehabt... *MUAHAHA* Wer einmal meinen Zorn herausgefordert hat wird sein leben lang darunter leiden!


Wieso hab ich eigentl. Angst vor dir? Du und dein Star Trek? pff


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Mein Zorn ist losgelöst von Star trek 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er kommt aus meinem tiefsten, dunklen Inneren... außerdem machen mich die schmerzen WAHNSINNIG!


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mein Zorn ist losgelöst von Star trek
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zu 1. Ahja
2. Ich will net wissen was da ist
3. Warst du auch vorher schon


----------



## Tryko (16. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Wolln wa wettn???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


NEEEEEIN, mein 500-ster ist ein so peinlich niveauloser sinnlos dahergespammter [............................................] Beitrag...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Selor schrieb:


> Pech gehabt... *MUAHAHA* Wer einmal meinen Zorn herausgefordert hat wird sein leben lang darunter leiden!


Der war gut!


----------



## Masterdark (16. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

War ich garnicht!


----------



## Tryko (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Er kommt aus meinem tiefsten, dunklen Inneren... außerdem machen mich die schmerzen WAHNSINNIG!


Epic! Richtig amüsant! 

mein zornis vil gröser wi deina haha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> War ich garnicht!


Wenn du mein Wetter ruinierst bist du es für immer!


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Garnücht wahr...


----------



## Masterdark (16. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Garnücht wahr...


Doch!


----------



## Tryko (16. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dein lieblingssmilie?

Hmm... Ich such mal meine heraus...^^


----------



## Masterdark (16. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Hah nun ist Selor ruhig !


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Damm di damm... dumm di dumm
Bin ich nicht! Ich brauchte nur was zu trinken und hab mir einen leckeren Kakao gemacht


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Damm di damm... dumm di dumm





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bist so leise..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (16. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fehlt nur noch der Papst, dann ist meine Sammlung der bösartigsten Smilies komplett! :>


----------



## Masterdark (16. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o_O


----------



## Masterdark (16. Januar 2009)

Selor ich hab was für dich


----------



## Tryko (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Damm di damm... dumm di dumm
> Bin ich nicht! Ich brauchte nur was zu trinken und hab mir einen leckeren Kakao gemacht


Milch ist n Nahrungsmittel und n Dehydrator noch dazu!


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Selor ich hab was für dich


Achja? Wo?


----------



## Masterdark (16. Januar 2009)

Hier nur für Selor:
Ihr nehmt mir meine Smileys weg ;(



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur den für Selor


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da vergisst Selor seine schmerzen


----------



## Tryko (16. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bilder laden bei mir net... : / Musst die einzelnen Links selber benutzen...


----------



## Naho (16. Januar 2009)

Was geilt sich bei euch grad so??


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Was geilt sich bei euch grad so??


geilen tut sich nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Nein tu ich net Razyl und die Smilies oder whatever laden nicht...


----------



## Tryko (16. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Hier nur für Selor:
> Ihr nehmt mir meine Smileys weg ;(
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt gehen die anderen aber der dafür net...


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein tu ich net Razyl und die Smilies oder whatever laden nicht...


Dmmd. Hier klappt auch gar nichts :/


----------



## Masterdark (16. Januar 2009)

Da nur für Selor:
NICHT WEGMACHEN ;P



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Geb einfach den verdammten drecksscheiß link dazu und versuch den nicht einzubinden verdammte hacke!


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Geb einfach den verdammten drecksscheiß link dazu und versuch den nicht einzubinden verdammte hacke!


Siehste du bist Wahnsinnig und Pöse!


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (16. Januar 2009)

laden die bilder bei irgendwem?


----------



## Tryko (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dmmd. Hier klappt auch gar nichts :/


AHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA DU HAST JA WIEDER DIESEN OBAMA!!!! :>

lol, warum merk ich das erst jetzt?^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kommt mir wohl viel vertrauter vor!


----------



## Naho (16. Januar 2009)

Ist dasn Scherz od bringts hier echt keiner zaum dass er n pic reinpostet? =P


----------



## Masterdark (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein tu ich net Razyl und die Smilies oder whatever laden nicht...


DA ;P


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Bei mir laden die Bilder (ex überlies das einfach, DU bist nicht gemeint).
@ Tryko:
ja den hab ich wieder......


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> DA ;P


ganz ganz großes kino XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> DA ;P



Ach das kenn ich...


----------



## Tryko (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Tryko:
> ja den hab ich wieder......


*JUBEL* =D ^^

Star Trek ist der grösste Scheiss... Diese Serien allgemein sind total [...] ...


----------



## Tronnic² (16. Januar 2009)

Oh mann hat man viel Zeit zum posten wenn der PC wo die ganzen Spiele drauf sind im Moment ausser betrieb is. Und im PC-Technik forum is nix mehr los. =( Muss ich halt hier weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> *JUBEL* =D ^^
> 
> Star Trek ist der grösste Scheiss... Diese Serien allgemein sind total [...] ...



Du willst unbedingt SEHR FRÜH sterben oder?


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> *JUBEL* =D ^^


Ich musste ja meinen Ava ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Du hattest einen anderen Ava?


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du hattest einen anderen Ava?


Ja o.O


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Nicht bemerkt... hab immer nur das Obamavieh gesehen schon seit monaten da so ne


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nicht bemerkt... hab immer nur das Obamavieh gesehen schon seit monaten da so ne


Nö hatte zwischendurch nen anderen Ava. rund 1 monat lang


----------



## Tryko (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du willst unbedingt SEHR FRÜH sterben oder?


ROFL MADE MY DAY =D

Ich hasse solche Spiele/Serien/Filme/[...], die realistisch erscheinen wollen und mit zukünftiger Technik strahlen, aber total unlogisch, unüberlegt, falsch, primitiv,[...] sind.


----------



## Masterdark (16. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> *JUBEL* =D ^^
> 
> Star Trek ist der grösste Scheiss... Diese Serien allgemein sind total [...] ...


ich würde aus deutschland wegziehen


----------



## Tryko (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich musste ja meinen Ava ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum müssen? Und warum heulst du jetzt? Ist doch viel besser der Obama!^^


----------



## Mefisthor (16. Januar 2009)

Güdn Abnd werde Leude !

lg


----------



## Masterdark (16. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Warum müssen? Und warum heulst du jetzt? Ist doch viel besser der Obama!^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> ROFL MADE MY DAY =D
> 
> Ich hasse solche Spiele/Serien/Filme/[...], die realistisch erscheinen wollen und mit zukünftiger Technik strahlen, aber total unlogisch, unüberlegt, falsch, primitiv,[...] sind.



Du hast einfach nur sowas von keiner Peilung... kusch! Geh in die Ecke und schäme dich!

Und nein Razyl... das habe ich NICHT bemerkt... vielleicht hat mein Cache auch rumgespinnt und das neue Bild nicht angezeigt sondern immer deinen Obama geladen Oo


----------



## Tryko (16. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> ich würde aus deutschland wegziehen


Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Warum müssen? Und warum heulst du jetzt? Ist doch viel besser der Obama!^^


Geht dich nichts an. Der vorige war besser. Den müsste ich nun aber mind. 4 Jahre nutzen


----------



## Mefisthor (16. Januar 2009)

oha heiße Diskussion hier :O

lg


----------



## Tryko (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du hast einfach nur sowas von keiner Peilung... kusch! Geh in die Ecke und schäme dich!


Ich brauche keine total sinnlosen unrealistischen Fantasiewelten in denen ich mich verkriechen muss! Und diese vielem anderen amerikanischen Serien, die sind ja so was von grottenschlecht, dass die das Lachen animieren müssen, damit man weiss, was witzig sein sollte!

TV Total is z.B. gut, oder South Park und Drawn Together!


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Ich brauche keine total sinnlosen unrealistischen Fantasiewelten in denen ich mich verkriechen muss! Und diese vielem anderen amerikanischen Serien, die sind ja so was von grottenschlecht, dass die das Lachen animieren müssen, damit man weiss, was witzig sein sollte!
> 
> TV Total is z.B. gut, oder South Park und Drawn Together!


tv total is soooo unlustig, denn stefan raab selbst is n total unlustiger lappen.


----------



## Tryko (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geht dich nichts an. Der vorige war besser. Den müsste ich nun aber mind. 4 Jahre nutzen


NEIN!!! OBAMA IS BESSER als irgend son hakenkreuz in den müll geworfen, sieht einfach viel liebenswürdier aus^^ mit dem hakenkreuz-in-den-abfall scheinst du viel bösartiger!


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Keine Ahnung von Kultur... du machst dir grad Feinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (16. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> TV Total is z.B. gut, oder South Park und Drawn Together! *und Family Guy, American Dad, Hallo Holly und Jim hat immer Recht (oder wies glaub ich in Deutschland heißt: Immer wieder Jim)*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> NEIN!!! OBAMA IS BESSER als irgend son hakenkreuz in den müll geworfen, sieht einfach viel liebenswürdier aus^^ mit dem hakenkreuz-in-den-abfall scheinst du viel bösartiger!


Wieso bösartiger? Rechte sind nun mal scheiß* und ende.


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso bösartiger? Rechte sind nun mal scheiß* und ende.


Da hast du recht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Obama ist wirklich besser. A new Hope 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

Aber viele Linke sind nicht besser :/


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Aber viele Linke sind nicht besser :/


Hab ich auch nie behauptet


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

Ich aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

Naja nacht


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ich aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß auch das einige Linke nicht viel besser sind, ich bin deshalb neutral aber stark gegen Rechte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (16. Januar 2009)

Ich frag mich wer überhaupt auf die blöde idee gekommen ist das eine rechts und das andere linksradikal zu nennen Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wer überhaupt auf die blöde idee gekommen ist das eine rechts und das andere linksradikal zu nennen Oo
> 
> lg


Ne gute frage Mef :>


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wer überhaupt auf die blöde idee gekommen ist das eine rechts und das andere linksradikal zu nennen Oo
> 
> lg


stichwort paulskirche


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2009)

So i bin off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (16. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So i bin off
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wos ? wieso gehst du jetzt scho off ? is jo "erst" kurz vor 12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja gudde nacht

lg


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (17. Januar 2009)

geh jetzt auch off
gn8


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> geh jetzt auch off
> gn8


och jetzt lasst mich hier ned alle allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8

lg


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2009)

Ich bin noch da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

Naja is auch was ^^ 

In welchem Land lebste?

lg


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2009)

Schweiz.


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

österreich ^^

lg


----------



## Zonalar (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo^^Bin endlich daaaa^^^^
Bin auch Schweizer


----------



## Anduris (17. Januar 2009)

Noch jemand da? Horde lost die ganze Zeit BG's... zum kotzen!!! 
brauche käse zum whine! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Guten abend.
Und in 3h geht wieder ein toller tag um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Januar 2009)

jetzt is 21:00


----------



## Rhokan (17. Januar 2009)

nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

tach


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> jetzt is 21:00


Nö, bei mir wars schon 21.00 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Januar 2009)

meine uhr is die Uhr schlechthin ^^
ich hab 3 Uhren am rechner liegen xD

aber is ja alles relativ ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> meine uhr is die Uhr schlechthin ^^
> ich hab 3 Uhren am rechner liegen xD
> 
> aber is ja alles relativ ^^


Trotzdem kann es sein das es zb bei mir schon 21.00 uhr war und bei dir erst 20:59, auch in Deutschland ist Zeitverschiebung mit rund 1-5 möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun´s Sohn (17. Januar 2009)

Scheiße falscher Acc^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Dracun´s schrieb:


> Scheiße falscher Acc^^


HAHAHA DU Nap^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl lässt sich prima ärgern echt mal^^ wie der sich uffregt .herrlich...da kriegt man immer lust auf mehr^^


aja Hi ihr noobs^^

nur zur Erinnerung meine Sammlung geupdatet

Schaut sie euch an

siehe link in Sig


----------



## White-Frost (17. Januar 2009)

BUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH HHHAHAAAAAAA BUUUUUUU IHHHHHHHHHH KKKKKKRRRZZZZXXXXX PUFFFFFSSSSHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> BUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH HHHAHAAAAAAA BUUUUUUU IHHHHHHHHHH KKKKKKRRRZZZZXXXXX PUFFFFFSSSSHHHHHHHHH


Hi White. Wie gehts dir so?


----------



## Toraka' (17. Januar 2009)

moin allerseits...2657 seiten nur mit hallo, nabend usw gespamme voll....wtf


----------



## White-Frost (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hi White. Wie gehts dir so?


Ach man lebt dahin...
Und dir?


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> BUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH HHHAHAAAAAAA BUUUUUUU IHHHHHHHHHH KKKKKKRRRZZZZXXXXX PUFFFFFSSSSHHHHHHHHH




Tach White die Tabletten wieder vergessen??


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> moin allerseits...2657 seiten nur mit hallo, nabend usw gespamme voll....wtf


Wieso gespamme? Wir reden über normale sachen (naja nicht immer) aber nur spam? Du irrst dich.
@ White:
Klingt echt traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir gehts verdammt GUUUUUUT^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> moin allerseits...2657 seiten nur mit hallo, nabend usw gespamme voll....wtf


es wird hier mehr geschrieben als "hallo, nabend, usw" aber der höflichkeit wegen begrüßt man sich nunmal...


----------



## White-Frost (17. Januar 2009)

Und wie war euer Tag so


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Und wie war euer Tag so


Toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

wie immer^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> wie immer^^


Also mies und verdammt traurig?


----------



## White-Frost (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also mies und verdammt traurig?


Du verwechselst das mit mir =P


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

seit wann denn das?? ...dafür bis du doch der Kandidat^^

Du springst doch immer rum wie en hüppekästchen ... *"nur"* weil man dich ärgert^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> seit wann denn das?? ...dafür bis du doch der Kandidat^^
> 
> Du springst doch immer rum wie en hüppekästchen ... *"nur"* weil man dich ärgert^^
> 
> ...


Woher weißt du das ich springe wegen sowas?
Und es nervt auch irgendwann Dracun
@ White:
Mensch soooo schlimm kann doch dein leben net sein o.O


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Januar 2009)

brille, kennst du schöne scheiße von sdp?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> brille, kennst du schöne scheiße von sdp?


habs mir noch net geholt <.<


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> brille, kennst du *schöne scheiße *von sdp?


WTF o.O?


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> habs mir noch net geholt <.<


ich finds nich wirklich toll. gibt n grund dass die tracks nich veröffentlicht wurden^^ nur so ca die 2. hälfte von der platte is gut.


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

Nabend leute

lg


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nabend leute
> 
> lg


Abend Mef


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich finds nich wirklich toll. gibt n grund dass die tracks nich veröffentlicht wurden^^ nur so ca die 2. hälfte von der platte is gut.


hm also lohnt sichs net wirklich? :\


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das ich springe wegen sowas?
> *Und es nervt auch irgendwann Dracun*
> @ White:
> Mensch soooo schlimm kann doch dein leben net sein o.O




Razyl lass es dich net nerven...i werde und wurde auch oft geärgert....wollte auch immer am liebsten die wände hoch krabbeln und demjenigen auf en kopp kaggen deswegen : aber es bringt doch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 derjenige wird nur umso mehr aufgestachelt...zeig nicht das es dich ärgert und die leutz werden aufhören weil es dann langweilig is dich zu ärgern


nur aus diesem grund habe ich vorhin net aufgehört dich zu ärgern : D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit du dir dessen vllt bewusst wirst^^

Lass dich net ärgern ...ärger die anderen mit Desinteresse dessen was sie sagen bzw. schreiben^^ (soll net heißen das du die leute ignorieren sollst sondern nur das was sie sagen bzw.schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

abend mef


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Razyl lass es dich net nerven...i werde und wurde auch oft geärgert....wollte auch immer am liebsten die wände hoch krabbeln und demjenigen auf en kopp kaggen deswegen : aber es bringt doch nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ein schlag in die Fresse und er lässt das glaub mir^^

MUHAHAHA^^


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm also lohnt sichs net wirklich? :\


für dich kann ichs nich sagen. aber ich war enttäuscht.

vor allem die original version von wir sind sdp is soooooo lahm

aber der hier rockt np: SDP - Kacken Im Club "Schöne Scheisse"


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein schlag in die Fresse und er lässt das glaub mir^^




Und was bringt dir Gewalt?? 



NIX außer ner Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung und ne Menge Ärger (der dich noch mehr nervt)
Und wenn der Typ mehr druff hat als du?? Dann kriegst du die Haue und läufst mit Schmerzen rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Und was bringt dir Gewalt??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte bisher deswegen noch nie ne anzeige.
Und zum letzten:
Pech, bin ich mittlerweile durch mehrere verletzungen gewöhnt von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

ich hätte net gedacht das du so uneinsichtig sein kannst ................. aber anscheinend willste garnet verstehen was ich dir sagen will^^

*kopfschüttel*

tz tz tz ... Pänz 

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

was habt ihr grad für ein thema Oo

lg


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl´s Uneinsichtigkeit und sein Hang zur Theatralik wenn man ihn ärgert^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> ich hätte net gedacht das du so uneinsichtig sein kannst ................. aber anscheinend willste garnet verstehen was ich dir sagen will^^
> 
> *kopfschüttel*
> 
> ...


Warum sollte ich sowas wegignorieren? Nur weil die Leute aufhören damit? Pff, gibt andere Wege das zu lösen, nicht nur Gewalt und Ignorieren. 
Und:
"Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dracun, von wegen Theatralik, es nervt nur irgendwann jedesmal so einen scheiß zu labern. Irgendwann reichts auch mal!


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Razyl´s Uneinsichtigkeit und sein Hang zur Theatralik wenn man ihn ärgert^^


wo isser den uneinsichtig ?

lg


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wo isser den uneinsichtig ?
> 
> lg


Les einfach mal die letzten Posts ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Les einfach mal die letzten Posts ><


"lies"


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> "lies"


*RECHTSCHREIBFLAMER*


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *RECHTSCHREIBFLAMER*


jaja, wenn du meinst... =P


----------



## White-Frost (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *RECHTSCHREIBFLAMER*


Gehören alle getötet


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Gehören alle getötet





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 @ Brille:
Ist ne Tatsache


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hatte bisher deswegen noch nie ne anzeige.
> Und zum letzten:
> Pech, bin ich mittlerweile durch mehrere verletzungen gewöhnt von daher
> 
> ...






Razyl schrieb:


> Und:
> "Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da is sie die Uneinsichtigkeit^^

Und Razyl mein Gott du stellst dich manchmal echt an wie en kleines Mädchen ..... Wie gesagt andere animiert das eher dazu weiter zu machen
statt aufzuhören !

Aber bitte reg dich weiter auf...lass deinen Blutdruck in die Höhe schnellen^^
das ewige aufregen bringt doch nix*schulterhochzieh*

Ich musste dat auch lernen und du wirst das auch noch irgendwann verstehen das ewiges aufregen nix bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwann...da fällt mir ein

*singt* Irgendwie,Irgendwo,Irgendwann....lala

*fg*


----------



## Aratosao (17. Januar 2009)

Nabend


----------



## White-Frost (17. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend, Ich hasse dich


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> Ist ne Tatsache


den einzigen rechtschreibfehler, den ich flame ist, wenn man den imperativ nicht benutzt, bzw ihn falsch schreibt.


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

Hört sich für mich an als macht Razyl auf Draufgänger ... xDD

lg


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Und Razyl mein Gott du stellst dich manchmal echt an wie en kleines Mädchen ..... Wie gesagt andere animiert das eher dazu weiter zu machen
> statt aufzuhören !
> 
> Aber bitte reg dich weiter auf...lass deinen Blutdruck in die Höhe schnellen^^
> ...


Lol? Dracun, wie gesagt: Es nervt irgendwo! Aber das scheinst du ja nicht zu kapieren! 
Und wer sagt das? Woher willst du das wissen das ich das verstehen werde? Und Ignorieren bringt manchmal sogar das Gegenteil

@ Brille:
Du hast auch schon genug anderes grammatisches geflamed


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Abend, Ich hasse dich


was eine freundliche begrüßung xD


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Abend, Ich hasse dich


wie nett



Abend


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

Abend Mishua und Aratosao.

Hab ich etwa recht und Razyl macht auf Draufgänger Oo

lg


----------



## Aratosao (17. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Abend, Ich hasse dich


Ehm.. Warum das denn?


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

ja hast recht^^

( ja, ich lese hier mit)


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Hab ich etwa recht und Razyl macht auf Draufgänger Oo


Hast du nicht.


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

Abend Mishua und  Aratosao 


@ Razyl meine Erfahrung zeigt eher das Gegenteil^^

Aber wie gesagt mach du so wie du für richtig hälst

*kopfschüttel* tztztz Pänz *kopfschüttel*

Jap irgendwie ............@ Mef^^


----------



## Mishua (17. Januar 2009)

lasst ma anderes thema vorschlagen, ich find gewalt nicht gut^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> @ Razyl meine Erfahrung zeigt eher das Gegenteil^^
> 
> Aber wie gesagt mach du so wie du für richtig hälst


Ja deine erfahrungen. Deswegen schließst du das auf alle? 
Und ja tu ich, weil das das beste für einen ist. 
Aber egal, kümmer dich um deinen Sohn und Familie und lass mich einfach in ruhe.


----------



## White-Frost (17. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ehm.. Warum das denn?


Weis nich mir is grad nach


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

Löl


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Weis nich mir is grad nach


Du bist komisch White o.O


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hast du nicht.


Lol Razyl es gibt viel was ich dir zutraue aber das du ein Draufgänger und Macho. looool xD Bist auch in der Schule usw. voll der Macho und Frauenheld wie ? xD

i lol'd.

lg


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Lol Razyl es gibt viel was ich dir zutraue aber das du ein Draufgänger und Macho. looool xD Bist auch in der Schule usw. voll der Macho und Frauenheld wie ? xD
> 
> i lol'd.
> 
> lg


Und du verstehst alles falsch. Genau ich prügle einfach leute mal so aus spaß >< 
Weder bin ich Draunfgänger noch Macho noch andere sachen die du da evtl. mit einbeziehst...


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

Naja ja kommt jetzt lass den razyl mal runter kommen ... sonst geht der Blutdruck noch weiter hoch..und das wollen wir net...(das meine ich wirklich)


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Naja ja kommt jetzt lass den razyl mal runter kommen ... sonst geht der Blutdruck noch weiter hoch..und das wollen wir net...(das meine ich wirklich)


Wenn du echt denkst, das ich hier mich sooo ärgere - du liegst total daneben, ich bin nämlich noch verdammt ruhig.


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

AHA na dann ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vllt solltest dann eine etwas weniger aggressive Schreibweise an eignen^^ 

Halt stop bevor du dich wieder uffregst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vergiss dat wat i grad gesagt hab^^ 

Du machst dat schon^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> AHA na dann ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aggresiv? Ich könnt da noch mehr hinsetzen.


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2009)

*kopfschüttel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Januar 2009)

Mit Bezug auf Gesetzbuch fünf, Sektion zwölf, Artikel vier-dreizehn des SCJ beantrage ich den vorzeitigen Abbruch dieser Untersuchung...


----------



## White-Frost (17. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mit Bezug auf Gesetzbuch fünf, Sektion zwölf, Artikel vier-dreizehn des SCJ beantrage ich den vorzeitigen Abbruch dieser Untersuchung...


Aber auf jeden


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mit Bezug auf Gesetzbuch fünf, Sektion zwölf, Artikel vier-dreizehn des SCJ beantrage ich den vorzeitigen Abbruch dieser Untersuchung...


??


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Januar 2009)

Auszug aus dem Starfleet Code of Justice


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Auszug aus dem Starfleet Code of Justice


Also irgendsoein Star Trek mist. Ok verstanden


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

N'Anend jungs, wie gehts...?


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Anend jungs, wie gehts...?


Abend Silenzz
Sehr gut, und dir und dein Album?


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Januar 2009)

Nicht nur irgendein Mist... ich hab beantragt das folgende Wettbewerbe etc. nicht mehr nach "lokalen Recht" bezeichnet werden sondern ausschließlich nach Föderationsrecht, welches die inbezugnahme jeglicher Regionen der Erde als "Nebeneffekt" hat!


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nicht nur irgendein Mist... ich hab beantragt das folgende Wettbewerbe etc. nicht mehr nach "lokalen Recht" bezeichnet werden sondern ausschließlich nach Föderationsrecht, welches die inbezugnahme jeglicher Regionen der Erde als "Nebeneffekt" hat!


Es bleibt trotzdem Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Silenzz
> Sehr gut, und dir und dein Album?


Mir gehts schön dreckig, nie wieder Wodka bzw alk.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zv1ymvuD26A ..... ansonsten ganz ok.
Freu dich Razyl in 1-2 Wochen sind 2 ganz neue und fertige Tracks draussen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Mir gehts schön dreckig, nie wieder Wodka bzw alk....


das sagen sie alle und nächste wochen gehts dann wieder in den straßengraben


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Januar 2009)

Wenn du das vereinfachen jeglicher rechtlicher angelegenheiten auf der Erde als Mist abtust... dann bitte... auch du wirst mal vor gericht landen!


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Mir gehts schön dreckig, nie wieder Wodka bzw alk.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zv1ymvuD26A ..... ansonsten ganz ok.
> Freu dich Razyl in 1-2 Wochen sind 2 ganz neue und fertige Tracks draussen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zum 1.: das sagste jetzt^^ 
2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schön zu hören


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das sagen sie alle und nächste wochen gehts dann wieder in den straßengraben


Die nächsten paar monate jedenfalls nicht... man war ich tot...


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das sagen sie alle und nächste wochen gehts dann wieder in den straßengraben


Die nächsten paar monate jedenfalls nicht... man war ich tot...
Nein Razy glaub mir^^ ich lass es die nächste zeit lang.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Die nächsten paar monate jedenfalls nicht... man war ich tot...



Brave words. I've heard them before, from thousands of species across thousands of worlds, since long before you were created. But, now they are all drunken...


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Die nächsten paar monate jedenfalls nicht... man war ich tot...


Bist aber noch ziemlich lebendig


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nein Razy glaub mir^^ ich lass es die nächste zeit lang.


sure.


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bist aber noch ziemlich lebendig


Wieder.... Wodka und am Rad drehn vertragen sich nicht...-.-'


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wieder.... Wodka und am Rad drehn vertragen sich nicht...-.-'


haste muskatnuss geraucht oder wieso haste am rad gedreht o_O


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haste muskatnuss geraucht oder wieso haste am rad gedreht o_O





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haste muskatnuss geraucht oder wieso haste am rad gedreht o_O


schön wärs, dann hätt ich noch kontrolle über mich gehabt, nö ich bin durch den alk so aggro geworden das ich meine 4 Freunde geboxxt hab Oo


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> schön wärs, dann hätt ich noch kontrolle über mich gehabt, nö ich bin durch den alk so aggro geworden das ich meine 4 Freunde geboxxt hab Oo


sachma haste ne flasche voddi geext oder wie kann man so drauf sein...


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sachma haste ne flasche voddi geext oder wie kann man so drauf sein...


Es war ne halbe...-.-'


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Es war ne halbe...-.-'


geht ja noch...
aber trotzdem finde ich man sollte es eher genießen oder shotten


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Es war ne halbe...-.-'


Das sagen sie alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das sagen sie alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du musst es ja wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne nur meine Freunde warn auch schon gut drauf und naja ich bin dann einfach ausgerastet hatte davor ja auch cshon was intuss und heute musste ich mit meiner Mum inne Stadt um nen Anzug zu kaufen Oo


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> du musst es ja wissen
> ...


Für wasn anzug o.O Rappste nun im Anzug?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Für wasn anzug o.O Rappste nun im Anzug?


man kann sich auch für normale zwecke n anzug kaufen...


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Für wasn anzug o.O Rappste nun im Anzug?


Nö nur meine Großeltern feiern demnächst Goldene Hochzeit und dafür brauch ich halt nen Anzug oO so schlimm..?^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nö nur meine Großeltern feiern demnächst Goldene Hochzeit und dafür brauch ich halt nen Anzug oO so schlimm..?^^


Ne hab mich nur gewundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel spaß dort :>


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne hab mich nur gewundert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wird sicher lustig^^ ganze fam kommt xD


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> wird sicher lustig^^ ganze fam kommt xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da freut sich der Silenzz


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> wird sicher lustig^^ ganze fam kommt xD


schreib n song für die beiden <.<


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schreib n song für die beiden <.<


Klar und die Hook sieht dann so aus:

Zur goldenen macht es bang bang, meine fam feiert deshalb rennt rennt xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Klar und die Hook sieht dann so aus:
> 
> Zur goldenen macht es bang bang, meine fam feiert deshalb rennt rennt xD


ich denke, du kannst wohl auch nen normalen text schreiben... =P


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Klar und die Hook sieht dann so aus:
> 
> Zur goldenen macht es bang bang, meine fam feiert deshalb rennt rennt xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


top^^


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich denke, du kannst wohl auch nen normalen text schreiben... =P


Joa könnte ich, aber dann doch lieber was über meine mum o.ä.^^
Razy: Du hast mein Genie entdeckt ;D


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Joa könnte ich, aber dann doch lieber was über meine mum o.ä.^^
> Razy: Du hast mein Genie entdeckt ;D


Hmm irgendwie gibts zuviele Rapper die was über ihre mum öhem Singen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Joa könnte ich, aber dann doch lieber was über meine mum o.ä.^^


nicht bös gemeint, aber darüber gibts doch mehr als genug tracks oder^^
klar, da kann noch n neuer kommen, aber ob der sich von der masse dann abheben würde, oder son 0815- danke, mama, du hast mich zur welt gebracht, immre an mich geglaubt, etc. track wird müsste sich erst noch herausstellen


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm irgendwie gibts zuviele Rapper die was über ihre mum öhem Singen^^


Hey meine mum ist die beste...^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hey meine mum ist die beste...^^


Das mag sein, aber das sagen andere Rapper auch^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Januar 2009)

Laaaaaaaaaaaangweilig... ^^
Los schlagt euch die Köpfe ein ich will unterhalten werden!


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Laaaaaaaaaaaangweilig... ^^


dann geh in deine trekki foren


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Laaaaaaaaaaaangweilig... ^^
> Los schlagt euch die Köpfe ein ich will unterhalten werden!


Darf ich deinen Kopf einschlagen=?


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

genau, grüne brille^^
razy, kommt immer drauf an, von wems kommt...xD ich meine, meine mum geht viel arbeiten und nur deswegen können wir uns die wohnung leisten, und wohnen nicht innem hochhauskomplex...


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Januar 2009)

Die sind mir grad zu friedlich... mich dürstet es danach euch zuzusehen wie ihr euch gegenseitig (NICHT MICH) zerfleischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Die sind mir grad zu friedlich... mich dürstet es danach euch zuzusehen wie ihr euch zerfleischt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kauf dir 2kampfhunde, lass sie fast verhungern und dann wirf n stück fleisch in die mitte von denen


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> genau, grüne brille^^
> razy, kommt immer drauf an, von wems kommt...xD ich meine, meine mum geht viel arbeiten und nur deswegen können wir uns die wohnung leisten, und wohnen nicht innem hochhauskomplex...


Noja, wenn du meinst das du über sowas rappen willst ok, ich meine es gibt schon ne menge von diesen Tracks, mach doch fast jeder 2.


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Die sind mir grad zu friedlich... mich dürstet es danach euch zuzusehen wie ihr euch gegenseitig (NICHT MICH) zerfleischt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hast du aber die nächsten wochen niemanden mehr zum reden^^


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noja, wenn du meinst das du über sowas rappen willst ok, ich meine es gibt schon ne menge von diesen Tracks, mach doch fast jeder 2.


Ja aber bei den meisten ist es ja so (bei mir übrigens auch) das kein Vater da ist und nur die Mutter Geld nachhause bringt...


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hast du aber die nächsten wochen niemanden mehr zum reden^^



Da wird sich schon jemand finden... ^^


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (17. Januar 2009)

abend zusammen


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ja aber bei den meisten ist es ja so (bei mir übrigens auch) das kein Vater da ist und nur die Mutter Geld nachhause bringt...


Wenn es genau glleich bei dir ist, gibts ja keinen Unterschied  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Da wird sich schon jemand finden... ^^


und die sollen sich dann auch zerfleischen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und die sollen sich dann auch zerfleischen?



Irgendwann mal sicher, wenn mir wieder langweilig wird... *gg*


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Irgendwann mal sicher, wenn mir wieder langweilig wird... *gg*


und das ein paar 100k mal und du hast deutschland ausgerottet^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Januar 2009)

Und? ^^


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Stimmt razy, bei mir gibbets eig keinen unterschied oO^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und das ein paar 100k mal und du hast deutschland ausgerottet^^


als ob sich jmd wegen selor zerfleischen würde


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und? ^^


Ich zerfleishc dich vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tja Silenzz, sch*** wars? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Januar 2009)

Nein Razyl... das ist ineffizient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und? ^^


dann heißt deutschland Selor Kiithien mit der unglaublichen einwohner zahl von 1^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann heißt deutschland Selor Kiithien mit der unglaublichen einwohner zahl von 1^^



Mhm... eine... anregende Idee!


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich zerfleishc dich vorher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


höh wieso scheiße..?


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein Razyl... das ist ineffizient
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso? Wenn ich nur dich zerfleische aber der rest Deutschland noch besteht, isses besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> höh wieso scheiße..?


weil wenn sich deine situation nicht von den anderen unterscheidet es wohl nicht wirklich anders als die masse ist.


----------



## Huntermoon (17. Januar 2009)

Hunter, ich berüsse sie!


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Hunter, ich be*g*rüsse sie!


4 wörter, 2 fehler, 50% fehlerquotient, mal wieder eine glatte 6!


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> weil wenn sich deine situation nicht von den anderen unterscheidet es wohl nicht wirklich anders als die masse ist.


stimmt, dann bin ich in einigen teilen mainstream, aber das stört mich ehrlich gesagt weniger...


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> stimmt, dann bin ich in einigen teilen mainstream, aber das stört mich ehrlich gesagt weniger...


Na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> stimmt, dann bin ich in einigen teilen mainstream, aber das stört mich ehrlich gesagt weniger...


es geht nicht darum, dass du mainstream bist, sondern dass das in der masse an solchen texten dann wsl eh untergeht


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Januar 2009)

Kennt eigentlich einer eine ATI Alternative zum nHancer?^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich einer eine ATI Alternative zum nHancer?^^


Nvidia ftw und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (17. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 4 wörter, 2 fehler, 50% fehlerquotient, mal wieder eine glatte 6!


rächtsraibung isd doc eh fürn asch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich einer eine ATI Alternative zum nHancer für Nvidia karten?^^


nee da müsste ich ja denken


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nvidia ftw und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schön schön, das beantwortet die Frage aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> es geht nicht darum, dass du mainstream bist, sondern dass das in der masse an solchen texten dann wsl eh untergeht


Und was wenn sich meine restlichen Songs nicht in der Masse verlieren..?^^ ok das ist jetzt schon zu weit gedacht ich mein ich will erstmal was rausbringen danach guck ihc mal wies weitergeht....


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> rächtsraibung isd doc eh fürn asch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö.
rechtschreibung ist für gutes deutsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Und was wenn sich meine restlichen Songs nicht in der Masse verlieren..?^^ ok das ist jetzt schon zu weit gedacht ich mein ich will erstmal was rausbringen danach guck ihc mal wies weitergeht....


Du wirst irgendwann mit Enimen zusammen Rappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du wirst irgendwann mit Enimen zusammen Rappen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


enimen?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich einer eine ATI Alternative zum nHancer?^^


wös macht das teil?


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> räechtschrraeibung isdt doc*h* eh fürn a*r*sch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


5 fehler, 6 wörter
fast 100%^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> enimen?^^


Argh schreibfehler^^
Eminem natürlich ><


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du wirst irgendwann mit Enimen zusammen Rappen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa, bushido bettelt schon seit tagen nach nem feat. und fler bzw sido schon seit monaten... ich musste 3 mal meine handynr. wechseln und die finden sie immer noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ich musste 3 mal meine handynr. wechseln und die finden sie immer noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das sind nur droh anrufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wös macht das teil?



nHancer legt für Anwendungen Profile an mit spezifizierten Treibereinstellungen... d.h. Programm XY wird dann mit z.B. 8 Fach AA gestartet während Progamm G das höhere Anforderungen hat nur mit 2 Fach AA gestartet wird etc. (natürlich alles frei einstellbar)

Aber da meine neue GraKa ne HD 4850 is... brauch ich so'n Ding für ATI karten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> joa, bushido bettelt schon seit tagen nach nem feat. und fler bzw sido schon seit monaten... ich musste 3 mal meine handynr. wechseln und die finden sie immer noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Siehste mal :>


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das sind nur droh anrufe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso das denn..? Die wollen mir drohen nicht aufzuhören oder drohen die mir wenn ich denen keine feats gebe... *ANGST*


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> nHancer legt für Anwendungen Profile an mit spezifizierten Treibereinstellungen... d.h. Programm XY wird dann mit z.B. 8 Fach AA gestartet während Progamm G das höhere Anforderungen hat nur mit 2 Fach AA gestartet wird etc.


nich dass ich wüsste. kannst im ccc nur sachen wie aa einstellen oder festlegen ob die einstellungen von der anwendung genommen werden sollen


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> wieso das denn..? Die wollen mir drohen nicht aufzuhören oder drohen die mir wenn ich denen keine feats gebe... *ANGST*


Dann geb ihnen das was sie wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Januar 2009)

Ja aber nur generell für ALLE anwendungen bzw. sonst nur recht umständlich mit dem Profilsystem...


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann geb ihnen das was sie wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja..... aber meine mama sagt ich darf mit keinen von denen kumpels sein


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Naja..... aber meine mama sagt ich darf mit keinen von denen kumpels sein


Und du machst das? Braver Silenzz


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und du machst das? Braver Silenzz


kriegt ein sternchen in sein heft


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kriegt ein sternchen in sein heft


das gleicht seine ganzen trauersmileys auch nicht aus.^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kriegt ein sternchen in sein heft





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du hast davon ganz  wenige stimmts?


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Wuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu ich krieg ein sternchen in mein Heft yeah, ich hab einen weiteren Stern yaha (wer Pokémon kennt weiß worauf ich mich beziehe xD)


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja aber nur generell für ALLE anwendungen bzw. sonst nur recht umständlich mit dem Profilsystem...


jo. aber was isn so schlimm daran?


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu ich krieg ein sternchen in mein Heft yeah, ich hab einen weiteren Stern yaha (wer Pokémon kennt weiß worauf ich mich beziehe xD)


mich erinnert das eher an mario, nur das er keinen anfall bekommt wenn er nen stern bekommt^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mich erinnert das eher an mario, nur das er keinen anfall bekommt wenn er nen stern bekommt^^


Weißt du das sooo genau=?


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mich erinnert das eher an mario, nur das er keinen anfall bekommt wenn er nen stern bekommt^^


sicher das du nicht immer bei seinen ausraster-szenen schnell weggeguckt hast..?^^


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weißt du das sooo genau=?


oder ich zock mit ton aus^^


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oder ich zock mit ton aus^^


das kann auch sein^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oder ich zock mit ton aus^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube ja weiterhin das mario und Luigi drogendealer sind ><


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> das kann auch sein^^


oder er regt sich ohne animation auf und mein metal ist so laut^^


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2009)

Jungs ich hau mal rein, gute Nacht und bis dänne.


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oder er regt sich ohne animation auf und mein metal ist so laut^^


 Oder er mach so eine schnelle Animation die wir nicht mehr erkennen :>
Nacht silenzz


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oder er mach so eine schnelle Animation die wir nicht mehr erkennen :>
> Nacht silenzz


weil ihr schon so alt seid?^^ XD


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> weil ihr schon so alt seid?^^ XD


Natürlich :>
Sind fast Renter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (17. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 5 fehler, 6 wörter
> fast 100%^^


war auch so beabsichtigt-.-


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Natürlich :>
> Sind fast Renter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


renter? was das denn


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> war auch so beabsichtigt-.-


*DAS* sagen sie alle :>

Ich habs heute mit den Buchstaben:
RENTNER


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> renter? was das denn


rentier ohne i


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> war auch so beabsichtigt-.-


ich habs heut nicht so mit der ironie^^


----------



## Huntermoon (17. Januar 2009)

bb, ich geh of, ihr eisenlosen xD
N8


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> bb, ich geh of, ihr eisenlosen xD
> N8


Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schlaf gut und fall (net) ausen bett :>


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> bb, ich geh of, ihr eisenlosen xD
> N8


was heißt hier eisenlose^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was heißt hier eisenlose^^


Du heißt Eisenlos >>


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Januar 2009)

*puff* *erschein* so bin wieder da :O

lg


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du heißt Eisenlos >>


steh ich aufem schlauch oder war das iwas witzig?^^

egal bin off^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> *puff* *erschein* so bin wieder da :O
> 
> lg


*dir die buffbomben wegnehmen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Kronas:
Nö, da war nichts witziges


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2009)

Re per iPod


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Re per iPod


Wb per Rechner


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jo. aber was isn so schlimm daran?



Es ist umständlich!


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist umständlich!


Pech für dich, Selor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei Star Trek sit auch alles umständlich^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Januar 2009)

Quatsch...


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Quatsch...


mit soße?


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist umständlich!


naja wenn du unbedingt vorgefertige profile haben willst und somit vollkommen unflexibel den anforderungen von spielen gegenüber sein willst....


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> naja wenn du unbedingt vorgefertige profile haben willst und somit vollkommen unflexibel den anforderungen von spielen gegenüber sein willst....



Es geht darum die Qualität eines Spieles ÜBER das maß der Einstellungsmöglichkeiten Ingame hinaus zu verbessern!


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

So ich bin off Gute Nacht


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es geht darum die Qualität eines Spieles ÜBER das maß der Einstellungsmöglichkeiten Ingame hinaus zu verbessern!


wenn das gehen sollte, dann stell halt im ccc alles auf max. denn warum solltest du verschiedene games verschieden stark über die möglichkeiten die es gibt verbessern wollen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Januar 2009)

Weil verschiedene Games verschiedene Anforderungen haben? Weil nicht alles gleich laufen wird, wenn ich generell alles auf Max stelle? Darum?


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> IM THE ONE CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK,FOOL!
> 
> AND NOW DIE!!!
> 
> ...




Den Beitrag hab ich auf Buffed gefunden als ich bei Googel bilder nach "Captain capslock" gesucht habe (das war das 1 bild xD)


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Den Beitrag hab ich auf Buffed gefunden als ich bei Googel bilder nach "Captain capslock" gesucht habe (das war das 1 bild xD)


Ich liebe imma firin ma lazor Bilder^^ Nice

Und hiermit mache ich meinen 2000sten Post!


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

*und es wurde Still*


----------



## xXavieXx (18. Januar 2009)

Auf den sieben Seehundsklippen sitzen sieben Seehundssippen die sich in die Rippen stippen bis sie von den Klippen kippen.


----------



## Skatero (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Weil verschiedene Games verschiedene Anforderungen haben? Weil nicht alles gleich laufen wird, wenn ich generell alles auf Max stelle? Darum?


pech


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

Guten abend, und das WE ist vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2009)

postcount +1


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2009)

mahlzeit ihr nappels


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> mahlzeit ihr nappels


mahlzeit DU nappel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend die Herren.


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren.


Abend Melih, wie gehts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Melih, wie gehts?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schlecht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Januar 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Schlecht.


Wieso?
@ Selor:
Abend Trekki


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso?



Wollte übers Wochenende ein Bericht über einer meiner Patienten fertig schreiben, aber hab es vergessen und muss nebenbei jetzt noch schreiben. (grrr und dann noch bei meiner Doktor schrift wo ich selbst fast nichts lesen kann x.X)


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Wollte übers Wochenende ein Bericht über einer meiner Patienten fertig schreiben, aber hab es vergessen und muss nebenbei jetzt noch schreiben. (grrr und dann noch bei meiner Doktor schrift wo ich selbst fast nichts lesen kann x.X)


Oi, schlecht Melih.
Irgendwie hat jeder "arzt" ne Doktorschrift oder irre ich mich da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Ja ich zähle deinen Job auch mal zu "arzt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (18. Januar 2009)

was gehtn hia ab? ich gesell mich ja erst jetzt zu euch^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> was gehtn hia ab? ich gesell mich ja erst jetzt zu euch^^


Nichts wichtiges geht ab.


----------



## Tryko (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Wollte übers Wochenende ein Bericht über einer meiner Patienten fertig schreiben, aber hab es vergessen und muss nebenbei jetzt noch schreiben. (grrr und dann noch bei meiner Doktor schrift wo ich selbst fast nichts lesen kann x.X)


*gg*

ne hab mitleid, passiert mir auch immer, wenn auch in anderer form... müsst jetzt auch noch viel für die schule machen, habs aber zufälligerweise "vergessen" zu machen


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oi, schlecht Melih.
> Irgendwie hat jeder "arzt" ne Doktorschrift oder irre ich mich da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann sein. Bei mir ist es aufjedenfall so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Razyl schrieb:


> P.S.: Ja ich zähle deinen Job auch mal zu "arzt"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fail oder Win? o_0


----------



## Tryko (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Fail oder Win? o_0


weder noch! muss ja nich sofort alles positiv oder negativ sein, is ja ne tatsache...

ich zähle deinen beruf nicht als arzt^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Januar 2009)

Einzig allein die Logik ist weder positiv noch negativ... alles andere besitzt seine ureigene konotation in diesem speziellen Falle...


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

Moin ihr schlaftrunkenen Ninjas


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Ich bin doch kein Arzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich fummel nicht an den Körpern von den Patienten rum. (vielleicht an der Seele aber nicht am Körper)


Ihr könnt mich ja als seelenklemptner bezeichnen. ^.^


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich bin doch kein Arzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zum glück brauch ich solche Typen net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich bin doch kein Arzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


buuuuuuh!!!



Ich bezeichne dich als psychiater (eig. seelenarzt-.-) oder als psychenklemptner^^


----------



## Tryko (18. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zum glück brauch ich solche Typen net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sagen se alle sagen se alle immer das gleiche =P


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> sagen se alle sagen se alle immer das gleiche =P


Tja nur schade das dies bei mir stimmt


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zum glück brauch ich solche Typen net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin auch nur ein normaler Mensch. (manchmal)


----------



## Tryko (18. Januar 2009)

hier is s ja total still heut... 
ich sollt vlt. doch noch was für die schule machen^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nur ein normaler Mensch. (manchmal)


Ja aber ich brauch solche leute wie dich nicht bzw leute die deinen Beruf ausüben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wozu auch?


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

*MitHängendemKopfInDenThreadReinstolper*
*MelihSeh*
*Wein*


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Ich würde um 1 Euro wetten wenn es einen Tagschwärmer geben würde, dann wäre nach 1 Woche der Thread auf Seite 1000



@Razyl

Wenn du mal ganz, ganz Depri bist oder du wegen irgendwas sehr "verstört" wirkst.


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich würde um 1 Euro wetten wenn es einen Tagschwärmer geben würde, dann wäre nach 1 Woche der Thread auf Seite 1000


Hmm, sagen wir seite 500.
@ melih: brauch ich noch lange keinen "Seelenklempner"


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

AAAAAAAH Kangrim.

Hallo^^ Endlich bist du daa^^jezz kann ich deine Putzige Signatur betrachten. Die sieht echt niedlich aus (und ihr Hösschen kann man auch sehen, wobei im diesem Fall sie auch wunderbar aussehen würde wenn man das nicht hineinimplementiert hätte(ja ich kenne komplizierte Wörter^^))


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> AAAAAAAH Kangrim.
> 
> Hallo^^ Endlich bist du daa^^jezz kann ich deine Putzige Signatur betrachten. Die sieht echt niedlich aus (und ihr Hösschen kann man auch sehen, wobei im diesem Fall sie auch wunderbar aussehen würde wenn man das nicht hineinimplementiert hätte(ja ich kenne komplizierte Wörter^^))



Sone Hinternvergrößerung wäre mit Photoshop leicht machbar aber dann wäre der Loli Effekt verloren.^^


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

epic ^.^


@Kangrim

Stehst du etwa auf Lolicon? o_0


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> epic ^.^


Asbach uralt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> epic ^.^
> 
> 
> @Kangrim
> ...



@Melih stehst du etwa auf Lesben? o_0  (Nagut ich auch)


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> @Melih stehst du etwa auf Lesben? o_0  (Nagut ich auch)



Gegenfrage: Wer nicht wenn sie Geil aussehen?


ps: ich red jetzt nicht von Anime sondern von *hust* Pornos


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

episch, wirklich episch
(zum Glück versteh ich die Ironie dahinter^^)

@Kangrim: Ja, hast recht, aba ich will garnicht ihren Po in 100-facher Vergrösserung sehen, da wäre mir ne hübsche Animation viiiiiiel lieber.


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

So gute nacht euch :-)


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wer nicht wenn sie Geil aussehen?
> 
> 
> ps: ich red jetzt nicht von Anime sondern von *hust* Pornos




Du schaust unzüchtige Videoaufnahmen?
Du bist die Quelle des Bösen!
xP

Nein ich schaue nur normale.
Aber ich meine mit Loli Effekt den Stil meiner Sig. Son großer Hintern würde nicht zum rest der Figut passen und außerdem würde der "Flair" verloren gehen und der Mittelpunkt der Sig wäre der Hintern....


----------



## Masterdark (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wer nicht wenn sie Geil aussehen?
> 
> 
> ps: ich red jetzt nicht von Anime sondern von *hust* Pornos


Ich wette Schwule stehen nicht drauf ;P

Aber ich tues


----------



## Tabuno (18. Januar 2009)

ohh noez falsches setitem gekauft


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Du schaust unzüchtige Videoaufnahmen?
> Du bist die Quelle des Bösen!
> xP



Wer nicht? o_0




Kangrim schrieb:


> Nein ich schaue nur normale.
> Aber ich meine mit Loli Effekt den Stil meiner Sig. Son großer Hintern würde nicht zum rest der Figut passen und außerdem würde der "Flair" verloren gehen und der Mittelpunkt der Sig wäre der Hintern....



Ok ich habe es verstanden Pedo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Masterdark

Das ist doch klar. o0


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Wer nicht? o_0
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na toll jetzt kann ich mein Titel von Eigenartig gleich auf Pedo ändern wa?! x.x


----------



## Masterdark (18. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Na toll jetzt kann ich mein Titel von Eigenartig gleich auf Pedo ändern wa?! x.x


Jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Na toll jetzt kann ich mein Titel von Eigenartig gleich auf Pedo ändern wa?! x.x



Jap, so siehts aus.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Jap, so siehts aus.



Hättet ihr wohl gerne.^^
Nein ich bin und bleib eigenartig.


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hättet ihr wohl gerne.^^
> Nein ich bin und bleib eigenartig.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Pedo  Bear Kangrim kommt ^.^


----------



## Huntermoon (18. Januar 2009)

so, meine kurze twischenmeldung^^:
war heute im kino unt ratet mal, wo die grösste person sass? genau! vor mir...

naja, leg mich schlafen, fühle mich krank..
nacht...


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

Moin ihr perversen


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Haha!

Ich hab ein Spruch für Kangrim gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

nacht Katze...

@Kangrim: Hab den Faden in eurer Diskussion verloren aber ich finde dich echt.. wie solls ich ausdrücken? korrekt^^

könntest Signatur von eigenartig auf einzigartig umgestalten^^So wie wir alle Einzigartig sind.

oder einmalig


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Haha!
> 
> Ich hab ein Spruch für Kangrim gefunden.
> 
> ...


ich lieg aufem Boden geil


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Ich geh gleich schlafen... das ist mir zu doof hier x.x


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

@oben, das Bild is dämlich, das mitm Bär


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich geh gleich schlafen... das ist mir zu doof hier x.x



Haha!

Mein Plan ist aufgegangen dich hier wegzuekeln.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Haha!
> 
> Mein Plan ist aufgegangen dich hier wegzuekeln.


Ich wette du stehst auf Shemales....So jetzt hab ich es dir aber gegeben xD


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

voll in die Fresse! Loooooooser

Ed: so ich such mir jezz nen anständigen Avatar


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich wette du stehst auf Shemales....So jetzt hab ich es dir aber gegeben xD


Jetzt hast du ihn erwischt! Er liegt bestimmt in der Ecke und weint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich wette du stehst auf Shemales....So jetzt hab ich es dir aber gegeben xD



Stimmt doch gar nicht. o_0

Ich kann dir ne pm schicken wo alles drin steht auf was ich stehe. *lol*


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Stimmt doch gar nicht. o_0
> 
> Ich kann dir ne pm schicken wo alles drin steht auf was ich stehe. *lol*



Ok ich warte schon.


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ok ich warte schon.


Zu faul selbst ne Wichsvorlage zu besorgen?


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

@Melih: Sieht man doch in deiner Sig...*Perversling**hust*


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Zu faul selbst ne Wichsvorlage zu besorgen?



Nein ich will nur was gegen äääh ich meine über melih herausfinden^^


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

So  hab dir es geschickt, sind eig alles ganz normal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nein ich will nur was gegen äääh ich meine über melih herausfinden^^


Der braucht eh nur so lange für die pm weil er erst was normales heraussuchen muss


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> So  hab dir es geschickt, sind eig alles ganz normal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa is nur eins das ein bisschen raus fällt aber sonst noch zu verkraften.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

Stimmt, dann können wir dich viel besser verstehen und Rücksicht auf dich nehmen Melih. So ab hier hör ich auf zu Flämen, sonst kommt alles zurück...
Schönes wetter heut :>


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Da kahm grade die zweite pm. Hmm joa auch nichts gegen zu sagen.^^


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Da kahm grade die zweite pm. Hmm joa auch nichts gegen zu sagen.^^



Welches war das "rausfällt"? o0


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

gz, melih macht den anschein ein ganz normaler Mensch zu sein. ich versuch ihn mir in Animestyle vorzustellen...


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> gz, melih macht den anschein ein ganz normaler Mensch zu sein. ich versuch ihn mir in Animestyle vorzustellen...



In Animestyle wär ich eine Mischung aus KIRA und Onizuka


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

k, ich hab ihn jezz in Koppä^^

Ed: kenn beide Animes ned... oda sind das Namen? sorry bin zu Jung um alle Animes gesehn zu haben. Aba du könntest aussehen wie einer der Typen aus Gantz


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Welches war das "rausfällt"? o0



naja Milf ist nicht so der 0 8 15 typ meiner meinung nach aber naja schlimm isses nicht im geringsten^^


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2009)

muahaha je oller desto doller XD


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

..Da spricht wer aus Erfahrung wie? :> bitte erspar mir Einzelheiten


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

Unterhaltet euch später über Pornos 
Bejubelt mich lieber weil ich mir heut nen assassins creed Crack gezogen hab^^


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Also ich steh ja voll auf http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVgCmMjPBUM


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> k, ich hab ihn jezz in Koppä^^
> 
> Ed: kenn beide Animes ned... oda sind das Namen? sorry bin zu Jung um alle Animes gesehn zu haben. Aba du könntest aussehen wie einer der Typen aus Gantz



Kira ist der aus Death Note

und

Onizuka ist der blonde aus GTO


@Kangrim

mit Milf mein ich keine 40 jährige oder so 0_o

ich mein damit eher welche so bei um die 30 wie Peaches und Sophie Moon.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ich mein damit eher welche so bei um die 30 wie Peaches und Sophie Moon.



Peaches und Sophie Moon?


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Peaches und Sophie Moon?



Erklär ich dir per pm


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Erklär ich dir per pm



Immer diese schmutzigen geheimnisse.^^


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

So haste die?


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Peaches und Sophie Moon?


peaches ist ein Pornodarsteller meinte er zu mir


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2009)

peaches:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> peaches ist ein Pornodarsteller meinte er zu mir



Pornodarsteller*in*.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> peaches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xD ich musste reallife lachen xD


Warum musstest du sowas per pm schicken melih?


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

Ah danke Melih: GTO hab ich durchgesehen^^Ja war ein echt geiler Anime.
Death Note hab ich angefangen aba wieder aufgehört, der is ned schlecht aba mein Compi überhitz solange ich zulange etwas streamen laufen lasse... oder WoW spiele O.o ( . ) ,., ( * )


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> xD ich musste reallife lachen xD
> 
> 
> Warum musstest du sowas per pm schicken melih?



Weil ich keine Lust habe das hier wichtige Unkeusche Links verteilt werden.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

xD ich hab das balisto papier jetzt auf meinem Handy. Das werd ich mir jetzt jeden morgen im bus mindestens 3 mal ansehen bis ich es auswendig kann.^^


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Ich kann es schon fast auswendig obwohl ich das jetzt 3mal gehört habe.


Das beste ist :


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

"Ach ihr habt doch alle keine Ahnung. Popkorn gibats gar nicht im Puff, da gibst doch immer Apfelcorn."

jaja, bist wohl auf meine Sig-Link gestossen wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

Bin ma weg


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Abprobo sig Link

Wenn ich auf mein signaturen bild klickt kommt ihr auf ein Link. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> "Ach ihr habt doch alle keine Ahnung. Popkorn gibats gar nicht im Puff, da gibst doch immer Apfelcorn."
> 
> jaja, bist wohl auf meine Sig-Link gestossen wa?
> 
> ...



Nee kannte ich vorher schon irgendwo ausm buffed Forum aber jetzt kahm mir die idee es aufs handy zu machen.

Alles voller Erbsen xD


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

AJ Melih, habs schon lange gemerkt^^finds aba ned sooo aufregend. Apropos, wie schaffste ein Link in einem Bild zu verstecken?


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Muhaha in meiner Sig ist auch ein cooler Link


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

wusst ich auch schon :> ^^haha mich überascht ihr nicht.

@Melih: haste die Pm von mir gesehn? ich bin echt ratlos.. pls help me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> wusst ich auch schon :> ^^haha mich überascht ihr nicht.



Looooooool hab grade auf den Titel geschaut. Was habe ich getan um die ehre zu erlangen dich als Fan zu haben?^^


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

Edit: Deine Sig hat dazu beigetragen, sagen wirs so^^ich mag dich eben


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

das video ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

oh danke Melih. und sämliche BIlder der Side kann ich also auch vergessen?


----------



## Kangrim (18. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Edit: Deine Sig hat dazu beigetragen, sagen wirs so^^ich mag dich eben



Muhaha. Jetzt kann ich beruhigt schlafen gehen in dem wissen das mich mindestens 1 Mensch mehr mag. Ist doch recht gut für einen Tag.^^
Gute nacht euch allen und schöne träume ohne Balisto sondern mit Twix!


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> oh danke Melih. und sämliche BIlder der Side kann ich also auch vergessen?



ka. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



musst ausprobieren


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

hab keine Ahnung wie ich mit animierte BIlder Umgehen muss.. hab nen Mac.


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Tja dann kannste dir kein animierten holen (auser du kennst einer der weiß wie das geht)


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

hochladen verlinken .. ganz einfach ... wie ein normales bild halt


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

Kannst du mir vllt. mal den Code für dein Avatar zuschicken? vllt hilft mir das weiter...


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

[.img] link zum bild [./img]

einfach ohne img halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei melih ist das 


```
[img]http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/1227/36431hi1.gif[/img]
```



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir vllt. mal den Code für dein Avatar zuschicken? vllt hilft mir das weiter...



Ist wie bei einem ganz normalen bild -.-^^


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Wie wäre es eig mit dem bild?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

das is cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Hab noch mehr von solchen auf Lager wenn ihr wollt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

bäh, gefällt mir ned...


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

.. Wenn ich versuch das Bild aufn Desktop zu verschieben verwandelt es sich in ein Standbild...


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

rechtsklick speichern unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Januar 2009)

und als .gif speichern...


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

wartet! ich glaub ich habd en Durchbruch fast! Danke für die Posts, ich probiers mal mit nehm profisorischem Bild...


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

JAAAAAAAA


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

ich seh nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

Lol? Vorher hab ich doch gesehn wies gefunkt hat O.o

hab dort bei Avatar BEarbeiten bei Link von deiner Homepage die Website angegeben und dann hat es geklappt...und jezz seh ich es hier auch nicht...

Ed: Versuche es nochmal...


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Januar 2009)

Man sollte Mac User nicht an die Normale Welt lassen... sie kommen damit überhaupt nicht zurecht...
Und nein, man sieht immernoch nichts...


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

mac ist wie hmm .. wie 
das windows mit eingeschränkten funktionen damit man nix futsch machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

hab ich gehörT!
ICh post mal wies eig. aussehen sollte...


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

http://www.manga.de/modules.php?name=Conte...page&pid=18 ... sowas geht nid^^

edit meint .. poste das bild ma dann helf ich dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funktioniert auch nicht?


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

nein ..
hotlinking geht nid bei der seite ..
poste mal den link von wo du es hast


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

und gehts?


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

NEIN ... Poste die seite von wo du es hast ..
ach gottchen ^^


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

http://www.manga.de/modules.php?name=coppe...at=3&pos=99 von wo ichs hab
und...
http://www.manga.de/modules/coppermine/alb...69/image015.gif  wie ichs benutzt hab


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

O M G

yu-gi-oh o_0

schäm dich.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

... jezz gehts wieder ned.. Is ja nur Profisorisch!


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ... jezz gehts wieder ned.. Is ja nur Profisorisch!



/lol


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

```
[img]http://img103.imageshack.us/img103/9867/image015gg0.gif[/img]
```



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder als ava 

```
http://img103.imageshack.us/img103/9867/image015gg0.gif
```

deine seite unterschtüzt kein hotlinkin ... darum kannst du es auch nid posten


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

achso... danke sehr^^werd den Quelltext testen... ausserde geht des ava wenn ich die Side im nem tab offen hab, lustig ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

das ist nid lustig das ist klar ...
du hast es im cache .. 
(zwischenspeicher) gespeichert ..


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

haste jezz das Zeug auf Imageshak rübergeloadet damits funzt?


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


runterladen hochladen posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz einfaches ding


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

Wenn ichs runterlade landet es im Programm "Vorschau", und des nimmt es immer gleich als Standbild


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muahahah das ist das  beste ava (das mach ich mir vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

Ich hab wieder ein Lustiges BIld, ich versuchs ma mit Uploaden und so.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

hmmm.. funzt ned.. es kommt "The file format you attempted to upload is not supported."

habs versucht in Url zu schreiben mit http://www.manga.de/modules/coppermine/alb...1a81719ea00.gif


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

Also ihr Warmduscher, ich geh off.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

natoll... nagut, caca. 

Hilft mir wer? Kann nix auf Desktop  loaden.. bzw. weiss ned auf welches Programm speichern.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2009)

Das Bild kann nicht angezeigt werden!

Dieses kann aus den folgenden drei Gründen geschehen. Weiter unten erklären wir euch, was ihr tun müsst, um die Bilder zu sehen. 

 	Das Bild wurde von einer fremden Seite direktverlinkt
 	Es wurde kein Referer übertragen
 	Das Bild liegt in einem geschützten Bereich

geht nid ..

poste wieder wie biem anderen den ort^^


----------



## Floyder (19. Januar 2009)

Einen wunderschönen, guten Morgen allerseits.. bin ich der einzige, der wach ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (19. Januar 2009)

Floyder schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen, guten Morgen allerseits.. bin ich der einzige, der wach ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nope ^^
Aber muss jetzt zur Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith:
Wird wahrscheinlich der letzte Post im Nachtschwärmer für heute sein^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2009)

Guten abend :/


----------



## Huntermoon (19. Januar 2009)

Abend!


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2009)

Hmm niemand hier, stürmen die alle den Abstimmungsthread? SCHLEEECHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (19. Januar 2009)

Nö.

Naja heute is mir in WoW was lustiges passiert: hab bei nem Gegner 1337 Ep erhalten...


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2009)

huhu


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Ist es schon wieder Schwärmerzeit?^^


----------



## Huntermoon (19. Januar 2009)

hi dracun


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> huhu


ABend Dracun
@ Kangrim:
nicht für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm niemand hier, stürmen die alle den Abstimmungsthread? SCHLEEECHT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fänd ich aber guuut x) Wenns läuft kann man sowas öfters machen ..und dann ist es nur noch ein kleiner schritt bis es nen gfx Bereich gibt >) *Verrückt lach*


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2009)

Aha.
Hallo ihr alle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2009)

Wie findet ihr eigentlich meine neue arbeit?? hab sie nach nem tut erstellt^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Fänd ich aber guuut x) Wenns läuft kann man sowas öfters machen ..und dann ist es nur noch ein kleiner schritt bis es nen gfx Bereich gibt >) *Verrückt lach*


Pff, sowas brauch doch keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und öfter sowas? Ah neee


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr eigentlich meine neue arbeit?? hab sie nach nem tut erstellt^^



Der Lichteffekt ist gut nur müsstest du den render ein bisschen mehr einarbeiten.^^


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Der Lichteffekt ist gut nur müsstest du den render ein bisschen mehr einarbeiten.^^



noch mehr??^^  Hab dat doch schon so wie im tut gemacht^^ hmm kk aber thx für Comment^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> noch mehr??^^  Hab dat doch schon so wie im tut gemacht^^ hmm kk aber thx für Comment^^


Tja Dracun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Mirs langweilig und die Antworten der User verwirren mich doch sehr o.0 (Nicht deswegen,weil ihnen meine nicht gefällt)


----------



## Huntermoon (19. Januar 2009)

lese grad DiB-Comics...


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Januar 2009)

geh zum kacken in den club und schrei "A A" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Mirs langweilig und die Antworten der User verwirren mich doch sehr o.0 (Nicht deswegen,weil ihnen meine nicht gefällt)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mich auch chopi. 
Abend erstmal dir


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Mirs langweilig und die Antworten der User verwirren mich doch sehr o.0 (Nicht deswegen,weil ihnen meine nicht gefällt)



joa ich möcht jetzt nicht so gerne mein Meinung rausposaunen aber ein bisschen seltsam sind die bewertungen ja doch.^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2009)

Mir ist auch langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> lese grad DiB-Comics...


Kenn ich alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2009)

Welches ist denn dein Bild?^^


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Welches ist denn dein Bild?^^


Denk nach!


----------



## Zonalar (19. Januar 2009)

welche is eig. deine Kangrim? wollte für die stimmen..


----------



## Huntermoon (19. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Denk nach!





Spoiler



nummer 5?


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> welche is eig. deine Kangrim? wollte für die stimmen..



Würde ichd as verraten hätte ichs chonmal ein pateiische Stimme mehr. man muss eigentlich nur die früheren Werke mit den bildern vergleichen dann krigt man es auch so raus.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> welche is eig. deine Kangrim? wollte für die stimmen..


rofl


----------



## Lillyan (19. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> welche is eig. deine Kangrim? wollte für die stimmen..


Wenn ich solche Kommentare lese habe ich schon gar keine Lust mehr den Thread überhaupt offen zu lassen -.-


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2009)

Habe eigentlich nicht Chopi  gemeint, sonder Kangrim.


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2009)

tja sowat gibt et nun mal leider immer^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> tja sowat gibt et nun mal leider immer^^


Nicht immer, großteil, aber nicht immer :>


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2009)

So ich bin raus hier baba


----------



## Huntermoon (19. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich bin raus hier baba


cu, n8


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2009)

machs gut


----------



## Huntermoon (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo, is da noch wer?


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2009)

jap ich^^


----------



## Zonalar (19. Januar 2009)

@Lilly, keine Angst, bin eben Kangi-fan^^*lies Titel* 
Habs schon bewertet und war für 4, nat. objektiv bewertet


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2009)

?? häh wat du meinst^^


----------



## Huntermoon (19. Januar 2009)

Man, is heute wenig los.

Naja, ich bin off, n bisl Tv gucken und schlafen und so...
Viel erfolg und Gute N-VIII  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> ?? häh wat du meinst^^



Er ist mein Fan und hat für 4 gevotet.
Ich sag jetzt mal nicht obs richtig oder falsch war.^^


----------



## Silenzz (19. Januar 2009)

N'Abend wie gehts euch leuts..?^^


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend wie gehts euch leuts..?^^



Naja nichtmehr ganz so gut xD


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch mal wg
gn8


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend....
OBAMAAAAA^^
Und das beste ist:
KAKÀ wechselt net zu Man City juhuuuuuuu^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2009)

die idioten kaufen ja auch alles wsa nich bei 3 aufm baum is....


----------



## Silenzz (20. Januar 2009)

N'Abend...


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> die idioten kaufen ja auch alles wsa nich bei 3 aufm baum is....


Jop, aber Kaká nicht, den interessiert geld nur zweitrangig, der ist mit den ACmailand zu gut verbunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abend Silenzz, wie gehts?


----------



## Silenzz (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop, aber Kaká nicht, den interessiert geld nur zweitrangig, der ist mit den ACmailand zu gut verbunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


scheiße und selbst..?


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> scheiße und selbst..?


Wieso gehts dir scheiße, darf man das erfahren?
Und mir? Super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Nabend Ihr schwärmenden Leute


----------



## Silenzz (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso gehts dir scheiße, darf man das erfahren?
> Und mir? Super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach nur miesen streß wegen meiner ex... die hat nen neuen und naja ich finds net grad toll... :-s


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ach nur miesen streß wegen meiner ex... die hat nen neuen und naja ich finds net grad toll... :-s


Die ex, für die du mal kochen solltest?
Wenn ja, naja... wenn du mit ihr schluss machst wird sie sich wohl auf dauer nen neuen suche, klar ist des scheiße aber wohl net veränderbar
@ Kangrim: na du Eigenartiger :>


----------



## Silenzz (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die ex, für die du mal kochen solltest?
> Wenn ja, naja... wenn du mit ihr schluss machst wird sie sich wohl auf dauer nen neuen suche, klar ist des scheiße aber wohl net veränderbar


nee ne andere^^
Und ja das ist normal aber kA trotzdem ist es scheiße für mich :-s


----------



## Lillyan (20. Januar 2009)

Diese Weiber aber auch immer.... :>

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> nee ne andere^^
> Und ja das ist normal aber kA trotzdem ist es scheiße für mich :-s


Noch ne andere ? ahja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Lilly:
Hmm man trifft dich hier in letzter zeit öfters, Abend :>


----------



## Silenzz (20. Januar 2009)

N'Abend Lilly, Joa haste recht werd schon damit klar kommen, einfach Faust gegen die Wand style^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend Lilly, Joa haste recht werd schon damit klar kommen, einfach Faust gegen die Wand style^^


Hmm das könnte auf dauer wehtun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Januar 2009)

Hajo, man muss ja auf euch Chaoten Acht geben :>


----------



## Silenzz (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm das könnte auf dauer wehtun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie Azad schon sagte: Blutige Hand von den schlägen gegen die Wand...^^


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hajo, man muss ja auf euch Chaoten Acht geben :>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



????



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hajo, man muss ja auf euch Chaoten Acht geben :>


Also auf die anderen außer mich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ Silenzz: ahja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel spaß dabei^^


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube Lillyan wird unser persönlicher Design thread Mod. Die passt in letzter Zeit so gut auf uns auf.^^


----------



## Silenzz (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also auf die anderen außer mich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


danke^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> danke^^


Also solltest du irgendwann beschwerden haben, sag nicht ich hätte dich nicht gewarnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also solltest du irgendwann beschwerden haben, sag nicht ich hätte dich nicht gewarnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei Nebenwirkungen, fragen sie ihren Arzt oder Apotheker^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Bei Nebenwirkungen, fragen sie ihren Arzt oder Apotheker^^


Ärzte verschreiben einen mit der Faust auf wände zu schlagen? Auweia^^


----------



## Silenzz (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ärzte verschreiben einen mit der Faust auf wände zu schlagen? Auweia^^


na klar^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> na klar^^


Das hast du aber net heute verschrieben bekommen oder?


----------



## Silenzz (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hast du aber net heute verschrieben bekommen oder?


Na klar..!^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Na klar..!^^


Und das befolgst du nun auch?


----------



## Silenzz (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und das befolgst du nun auch?


inzwischen kann ich ja copy&paste in der endlos schleife machen^^:
Na klar^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> inzwischen kann ich ja copy&paste in der endlos schleife machen^^:
> Na klar^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das machst du nun auch?
(





> Na klar^^


 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmm sind wir nur beide hier o_O


----------



## Silenzz (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ic hglaub schon xD wir ham die andern vergrault :-s


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ic hglaub schon xD wir ham die andern vergrault :-s


Wir?
Also wenn schon du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Apropos :
Wann kommten dein Album? :>


----------



## Syrics (20. Januar 2009)

Nein ich bin auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber auch schonwieder weg, house gucken....cya  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm sind wir nur beide hier o_O


na klar^^


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch noch hier. Was sagt ihr zu meiner neuen Sig?^^
Ja ich weiß wir Designer wollen alle nur das eine...bewertungen xD


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> na klar^^


Das hätteste quoten müssen buuuh trolli^^
@ Kangrim:
hmm 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir?
> Also wenn schon du
> 
> 
> ...


im sommer, aber in kommender zeit werden 2 Tracks aufgenommen^^
@Riesentrolli: das ist mein Spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> im sommer, aber in kommender zeit werden 2 Tracks aufgenommen^^
> @Riesentrolli: das ist mein Spruch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


W00T? erst im sommer? das dauert ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2009)

ich werd den thread hier mal n bissl missbrauchen^^

np: Pendulum - Guns At Dawn "xxx"


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich werd den thread hier mal n bissl missbrauchen^^
> 
> np: Pendulum - Guns At Dawn "xxx"


Sagt mir nichts^^


----------



## Silenzz (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> W00T? erst im sommer? das dauert ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geht, knapp noch n halbes jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> geht, knapp noch n halbes jahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann stürmste die Charts? Wirst gefeiert wie Tokio Hotel? :>


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2009)

bei d.i.y. dauert sowas nunmal n bissl

np: K.I.Z. - Neuruppin feat. Kuba, Cannibal "Hahnenkampf"


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2009)

Nabend ihr elenden petaQ


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend ihr elenden petaQ


Peta was?


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Argh gleich wird bekanntgegeben das ich die Nummer 5 gemacht habe.^^
Verdammt ich hätte bei meinem alten style bleiben sollen.^^
Naja ein fehltritt geht ja noch. Obwohl ich finde, das ich das Thema am besten getroffen hab neben Mishua (die nummer2)


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Peta was?



petaQ!


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Argh gleich wird bekanntgegeben das ich die Nummer 5 gemacht habe.^^
> Verdammt ich hätte bei meinem alten style bleiben sollen.^^
> Naja ein fehltritt geht ja noch. Obwohl ich finde, das ich das Thema am besten getroffen hab neben Mishua (die nummer2)


Deins war mein 2. Kanditat aber Mishuas war echt gut :>
Was heißt das Selor o_O


----------



## Silenzz (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann stürmste die Charts? Wirst gefeiert wie Tokio Hotel? :>


Nee..... Noch mehr XD


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2009)

np: Ton Steine Scherben - Ich will nicht werden was mein Alter ist "Was bleibt - Singles Demos Raritäten"


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nee..... Noch mehr XD


Wie...
MICHAEL JACKSON?


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2009)

Jemand, der sich unklingonisch verhält. Unnütziger. Jemand, der alles falsch macht. Inkompetente Person. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie...
> MICHAEL JACKSON?


Genau^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Jemand, der sich unklingonisch verhält. Unnütziger. Jemand, der alles falsch macht. Inkompetente Person.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also ... du?
@ Silenzz:
Oi, und das wo dein 1. Album kostenlos sein soll? :>


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Jemand, der sich unklingonisch verhält. Unnütziger. Jemand, der alles falsch macht. Inkompetente Person.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibts es nochmehr sone Startrek geeks in deiner Umgebung?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2009)

Warum sollte es sie nicht geben?


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum sollte es sie nicht geben?


Weil Star Trek mies ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum sollte es sie nicht geben?



Ich meine ja nur. Gespräche zwischen den superpros müssen sich toll anhören.^^
Ich bin ja ein otaku aber mir selber kommt es halt nicht so komisch vor wenn ich mit anderen über Animes fachsimpel weils halt einfach mein Gebiet ist. xD


----------



## Silenzz (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also ... du?
> @ Silenzz:
> Oi, und das wo dein 1. Album kostenlos sein soll? :>


Na klar, umso mehr leute werden es sich anhören^^ und umso krasser wirds alles zerbersten, Saytan ist da ja auch drauf^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Na klar, umso mehr leute werden es sich anhören^^ und umso krasser wirds alles zerbersten, Saytan ist da ja auch drauf^^


ECHT? Geil^^ das muss ich dann hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ECHT? Geil^^ das muss ich dann hören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil Star Trek mies ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Kangrim, wir unterhalten uns ganz normal wie alle anderen, nur die Begrifflichkeiten sind andere und die Themen beziehen sich öfters auf technische Sachen oder moralische und ethische Probleme oder einfach was wie wo wann geschehen ist, neueste FanFic "Nachrichten" etc.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Silenzz, du machst dann hier dick fett werbung oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Trolli:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2009)

np: Jan Delay - Ich Will Nicht, Dass Ihr Meine Lieder Singt "Searching the Dubs"


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

So ich bin off gute nacht


----------



## Silenzz (20. Januar 2009)

Joa jungs dem schließ ich mich an bis dänne^^.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2009)

Brauch noch ein paar Namensalternativen, vielleicht habt ihr da noch eine Idee *gg*



> Captain - Tellarite or Human Male (not sure yet, have to struggle with my inner Tellarite which one I will choose) T-Name: Kar Nog Tesh, H-Name: Selor Andaram Ephelion Kiith
> First Officer - Male Human, either John Marcel Wellington or Joaquin "Jay" Savéz
> Operations Manager - Male Deltan, Nadir, Espen or Elja
> Chief Flight Control - Vulcan Female, T'rann
> ...


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (21. Januar 2009)

FÖÖÖÖRST

abend leute


----------



## Syane (21. Januar 2009)

sweiiiiit

abend!


----------



## Silenzz (21. Januar 2009)

tach


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

Ist es schon wieder so weit?


----------



## Tryko (21. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> FÖÖÖÖRST
> 
> abend leute






Syane schrieb:


> sweiiiiit
> 
> abend!






Silenzz schrieb:


> tach




wer sind denn das?^^ war ich zu selten hier?^^


----------



## Syane (21. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> wer sind denn das?^^ war ich zu selten hier?^^




öhhh brenne Ketzer?


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (21. Januar 2009)

auf es


----------



## Silenzz (21. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> öhhh brenne Ketzer?


das denk ich mir auch grad xD


----------



## Tryko (21. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> öhhh brenne Ketzer?


was?^^


----------



## simion (21. Januar 2009)

Brenne Ketzer? Gehe zu Asfaloth^^
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=31745


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> wer sind denn das?^^ war ich zu selten hier?^^


mindestens silenzzz sollte man kennen...
syane hab ich hier zwar auch nur einmal gesehen, aber im gott und die welt bereich dürfte man sie trotzdem kennen...


----------



## White-Frost (21. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> was?^^


Zu selten hier ich glaubs auch immer wieder wer bist den du?


----------



## Syane (21. Januar 2009)

Na du weißt schon ...mit nem wütendem haufen Menschen ..nem Fackelzug ..Mistgabeln ...und am ende richtig viel Trinken x.x



Grüne schrieb:


> mindestens silenzzz sollte man kennen...
> syane hab ich hier zwar auch nur einmal gesehen, aber im gott und die welt bereich dürfte man sie trotzdem kennen...



Ja sooft bin ich ned bei den Nachtschwärmern das stimmt...


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (21. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mindestens silenzzz sollte man kennen...
> syane hab ich hier zwar auch nur einmal gesehen, aber im gott und die welt bereich dürfte man sie trotzdem kennen...



und ich werd garnicht erwähnt, frechheit


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Zu selten hier ich glaubs auch immer wieder wer bist den du?


der kleine rechte schweitzer ist er <.<


----------



## White-Frost (21. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mindestens silenzzz sollte man kennen...
> syane hab ich hier zwar auch nur einmal gesehen, aber im gott und die welt bereich dürfte man sie trotzdem kennen...


Syane sagt mir mehr wie die anderen Pfeifen den / die hab ich im Nachtschwärmer Register in meinem  Hirn registriert die anderen nich^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Syane sagt mir mehr wie die anderen Pfeifen den / die hab ich im Nachtschwärmer Register in meinem  Hirn registriert die anderen nich^^


tjoa, woran mag das liegen? von der aktivität hier müsste man eher silenzz kennen


ach und exzelsor: das ist schon richtig so


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (21. Januar 2009)

das is gemein


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> das is gemein



Wer bist du?

xP


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> das is gemein


nö wieso? is nur ehrlich
du bist mir nur durch deinen bann wegen threadnekromantie (omg war das dämlich...) in erinnerung geblieben


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (21. Januar 2009)

GRAAAAAHHHHH


----------



## Tryko (21. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Zu selten hier ich glaubs auch immer wieder wer bist den du?


Wenn mich mal meine Wenigkeit vorstellen dürfte.

Ich bin ein gelangweilter Jugendlicher, der sich in Foren amüsieren will, wenn er gerade nichts, seiner Meinung nach, besseres zu tun hat. Aus diesem Grund übertreibe ich auch gerne mit meinem kindischen Verhalten. Jedoch sollte ich mein junges Alter noch geniessen, erwachsen verhalten kann ich mich später noch.

Näheres will ich über mich nicht preisgeben, da mich sonst der Psychiater durchschaut, ansonsten durchsuche die Seiten 2100-2300, wenn du mehr über mich erfahren willst (ich rate dir jedoch dringend davon ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (21. Januar 2009)

bin mal off, beleidigt sein...


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> GRAAAAAHHHHH


kompensier deine wut indem du den kopf gegen die wand haust, aber bitte nicht, indem du über die tastatur rollst mit caps an, danke.


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> bin mal off, beleidigt sein...



Du kannst auch online beleidigt sein!


----------



## Tryko (21. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> und ich werd garnicht erwähnt, frechheit


Deine Wut steigert mein Amüsement.



Grüne schrieb:


> der kleine rechte schweitzer ist er <.<


HDF!!! Ihr begreifts noch immer net! Ich will denk nur, dass die gewalttätigen fliegen... Meine Partei, die SFP, ist nur schwach rechts, eher in der Mitte...


----------



## Tryko (21. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kompensier deine wut indem du den kopf gegen die wand haust, aber bitte nicht, indem du über die tastatur rollst mit caps an, danke.


Kranker Humor...



Kangrim schrieb:


> Du kannst auch online beleidigt sein!


Ist er wahrscheinlich auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Deine Wut steigert mein Amüsement.
> 
> 
> HDF!!! Ihr begreifts noch immer net! Ich will denk nur, dass die gewalttätigen fliegen... Meine Partei, die SFP, ist nur schwach rechts, eher in der Mitte...



Politik find ich doof :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Deine Wut steigert mein Amüsement.



achja, exzelsor der schmollbraten


Tryko schrieb:


> HDF!!!


anscheinend steigert mein amüsement deine wut =P


----------



## Syane (21. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Deine Wut steigert mein Amüsement.
> 
> 
> HDF!!! Ihr begreifts noch immer net! Ich will denk nur, dass die gewalttätigen fliegen... Meine Partei, die SFP, ist nur schwach rechts, eher in der Mitte...




Kein Grund so sauer zu reagieren ^^ Das bestärkt die Leute dies glauben doch nur :>


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> HDF!!! Ihr begreifts noch immer net! Ich will denk nur, dass die gewalttätigen fliegen... Meine Partei, die SFP, ist nur schwach rechts, eher in der Mitte...


jop und deshalb gleich schreien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die NPD wollte ja heute auch auf unserer Schulhof fotos machen von den schülern, naja hat net lange gedauert da warense weg :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Kranker Humor...


danke für das kompliment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> danke für das kompliment
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oi die Brille ist auch mal wieder da, wow :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> bin mal off, beleidigt sein...


wieso biste dann immer noch on?


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oi die Brille ist auch mal wieder da, wow :>



War sie doch Gestern auch schon oder?
Und wem gehört das scheiß Balisto Papier an meinem PC????


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> War sie doch Gestern auch schon oder?
> Und wem gehört das scheiß Balisto Papier an meinem PC????


1.nein war ich nicht.
2.welche sau war das?


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

Kangrim, kauf dir ne (Grüne) Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So mal AfK


----------



## Syane (21. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> War sie doch Gestern auch schon oder?
> Und wem gehört das scheiß Balisto Papier an meinem PC????



Is balisto ned in Folie eingewickelt ((@.@)) Und garnich in Papier?


----------



## Tryko (21. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Politik find ich doof :O


Nur, weil Sie über keinerlei Erfahrung und Interesse über dieses allerwichtigste Thema verfügen!



Grüne schrieb:


> achja, exzelsor der schmollbraten
> 
> anscheinend steigert mein amüsement deine wut =P


Gehen Sie nicht zu weit! Ansonsten muss ich meinen Rohrstock benutzen! 

Ein hoffnungsloses Brett!

den Rohrstock schwingend,

XXX


LOL, ich sags euch, das Forum is echt zu geil!!!


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Is balisto ned in Folie eingewickelt ((@.@)) Und garnich in Papier?



Das ist Bifi!
Btw: In Polen Bifi ist eine kleine Miniwürstschen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Gehen Sie nicht zu weit! Ansonsten muss ich meinen Rohrstock benutzen!
> 
> Ein hoffnungsloses Brett!
> 
> ...


auch schon drauf gekommen? =P


----------



## Syane (21. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> LOL, ich sags euch, das Forum is echt zu geil!!!




Hm... is zwar nen Mega Fake ..aber was is wenn da dann dochmal einiege dabei sind die da ernsthaft glauben unter ihres gleichen zu sein oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

die waschen dann nächstes silvester die raketenabfälle mit weihwasser weg xD


----------



## Tryko (21. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Hm... is zwar nen Mega Fake ..aber was is wenn da dann dochmal einiege dabei sind die da ernsthaft glauben unter ihres gleichen zu sein oO


glaub ich auf jeden fall auch^^



Grüne schrieb:


> die waschen dann nächstes silvester die raketenabfälle mit weihwasser weg xD


nur mit weihwasser? immer untertreiben... unser guter alter brille


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> nur mit weihwasser? immer untertreiben... unser guter alter brille


MÄP falsch
Alte Brille, weil Brille = weiblich


----------



## Tryko (21. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie ihr schweigt...

ps: razyl was willste damit sagen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Und wie ihr schweigt...


oha wenn 2 min nichts los ist muss man natürlich sofort das "schweigen" brechen...^^


----------



## DanB (21. Januar 2009)

Ist Ja ein Hammer Forum, ihr müsst euch mal den Beicht Teil( der Thread: Eine Schwere Sünde) angucken xD zu geil, schon arm, dass es solche Leute in dder heutigen Welt eig. noch gibt, aber naja Glaubensfreiheit ist Glaubensfreiheit.


DanB


Edit: Können die das ehct ernst meinen, oder ist das alles nur geil gemachter Fake?


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

Kein Kommentar


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> ps: razyl was willste damit sagen?


Hmm was will ich wohl damit sagen?
Das evtl. Brille weiblich ist, siehe sein Profil?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm was will ich wohl damit sagen?
> Das evtl. Brille weiblich ist, siehe sein Profil?


der war da eh schon drauf. ^^
siehe besucher <.<


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der war da eh schon drauf. ^^
> siehe besucher <.<


Die typen sind immer nervig :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

haha

http://chaospisser.de/videos/japan-shows/h...lvador-dali.php

find ich ziemlich gut bzw lustig gemacht^^


----------



## Tryko (21. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm was will ich wohl damit sagen?
> Das evtl. Brille weiblich ist, siehe sein Profil?






Razyl schrieb:


> Die typen sind immer nervig :>



ich schreib erst mal nix


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> ich schreib erst mal nix


juhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haha
> 
> http://chaospisser.de/videos/japan-shows/h...lvador-dali.php
> 
> find ich ziemlich gut bzw lustig gemacht^^


Ich mag asiatische Sendungen nicht,genauso wie Animes, das ist einfach net mein Stil, irgendwie... immer total verrückt

@ Tryko:
DANKE FÜR DIESEN WEISEN ENTSCHLUSS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag asiatische Sendungen nicht,genauso wie Animes, das ist einfach net mein Stil, irgendwie... immer total verrückt


komm erstma auf sowas^^ (gut viele japanische sendungen sind echt n bissi krank, aber das geht ja noch^^)


----------



## DanB (21. Januar 2009)

Ich gucke geade den Mist, Die Ausreißer und frge mich schon die ganze Zeit, ob das eig wahre Geschichten sind, ich bin stakr der Meinung nein, was sagt ihr dazzu?


DanB


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> komm erstma auf sowas^^ (gut viele japanische sendungen sind echt n bissi krank, aber das geht ja noch^^)


Ich fand schon diese Castle Sendung irgendwie bescheuert irgendwo, und da schau ich mir das net ganz zum Ende an und die Musik da argh ^^
Boah ich kann mich net hinlegen, ich hab schulterschmerzen bis runter zum ellenbogen zieht sich der schmerz ><


----------



## Tryko (21. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haha
> 
> http://chaospisser.de/videos/japan-shows/h...lvador-dali.php
> 
> find ich ziemlich gut bzw lustig gemacht^^


lol^^ was n das für ne musik da?


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> lol^^ was n das für ne musik da?





Tryko schrieb:


> ich schreib erst mal nix



ÄHEM!


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag asiatische Sendungen nicht,genauso wie Animes, das ist einfach net mein Stil, irgendwie... immer total *verrückt*
> 
> @ Tryko:
> DANKE FÜR DIESEN WEISEN ENTSCHLUSS
> ...




Nicht verrückt sonder Eigenartig!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

DanB schrieb:


> Ich gucke geade den Mist, Die Ausreißer und frge mich schon die ganze Zeit, ob das eig wahre Geschichten sind, ich bin stakr der Meinung nein, was sagt ihr dazzu?
> 
> 
> DanB


die ausreißer?
war das diese sendung, wo die jugendlichen in die wüste geschickt werden?


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die ausreißer?
> war das diese sendung, wo die jugendlichen in die wüste geschickt werden?


Bewerb dich dort Brille!^^


----------



## Lillyan (21. Januar 2009)

Ihr Süssen... selbst im Nachtschwärmer müssen keine Sachen wie "HDF" stehen, okay? Dankeschön *schwerseufz*


----------



## Tryko (21. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Boah ich kann mich net hinlegen, ich hab schulterschmerzen bis runter zum ellenbogen zieht sich der schmerz ><


JUHU!!! ;-)

Du bist ein unglaublicher Rassist, du denkst, rechte wären [...], da bist du ja so stark rechts, dass du wieder ein wenig links bist? oder was?


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ihr Süssen... selbst im Nachtschwärmer müssen keine Sachen wie "HDF" stehen, okay? Dankeschön *schwerseufz*


Aha :> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja das war halt Tryko, musste verstehen Lilly, leicht aggresiv  und so isser


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bewerb dich dort Brille!^^


1. wenn überhaupt "bewirb" 
2. wieso sollte ich


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. wenn überhaupt "bewirb"
> 2. wieso sollte ich


1. Rechtschreibflame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Du + Wüste = Perfektes paar


----------



## DanB (21. Januar 2009)

Nicht Ganz xDD Das sind die, die angeblich auf der Straße gelandet sind, komischerweise fast alle in Berlin... und dann kommt der Der Kerl da und holt sie immer wieder zu der fam zurück und schafft es auch immer, obwohl die Jugendlichen ja immer ihr Fam. eig sooooo sehr hassen.



DanB


----------



## Tryko (21. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ihr Süssen... selbst im Nachtschwärmer müssen keine Sachen wie "HDF" stehen, okay? Dankeschön *schwerseufz*


Okay, ich bitte um Entschuldigung...


----------



## Kronas (21. Januar 2009)

Moin
Noch etwas mehr als 10 Minuten bis zur Premiere von south Park 12 Staffel!


----------



## DanB (21. Januar 2009)

Hier ist ja mehr los als in machen Chats..


DanB


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> JUHU!!! ;-)
> 
> Du bist ein unglaublicher Rassist, du denkst, rechte wären [...], da bist du ja so stark rechts, dass du wieder ein wenig links bist? oder was?


Da freut sich ja wer, bist schmerzgeil?


----------



## Syane (21. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Moin
> Noch etwas mehr als 10 Minuten bis zur Premiere von south Park 12 Staffel!




warte auch schon ..aber da läuft grad irgend son anderer mist ..find die RL serien auf Comedy Central total grottig...


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

DanB schrieb:


> Nicht Ganz xDD Das sind die, die angeblich auf der Straße gelandet sind, komischerweise fast alle in Berlin... und dann kommt der Der Kerl da und holt sie immer wieder zu der fam zurück und schafft es auch immer, obwohl die Jugendlichen ja immer ihr Fam. eig sooooo sehr hassen.
> 
> 
> 
> DanB


ach genau son scheiss wie mit der wüste.
die ham dann immer ganz knallharte *hust* fälle, stehen alle mit einem bein im knast und am ende besinnen sie sich und leben fröhlich bis an ihr lebensende.
naja, aber ehrlich gesagt fänd ich, wenns echt wäre es n bissi peinlich, sowas im tv zu machen... aber egal


----------



## DanB (21. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach genau son scheiss wie mit der wüste.
> die ham dann immer ganz knallharte *hust* fälle, stehen alle mit einem bein im knast und am ende besinnen sie sich und leben fröhlich bis an ihr lebensende.
> naja, aber ehrlich gesagt fänd ich, wenns echt wäre es n bissi peinlich, sowas im tv zu machen... aber egal




Stimmt schon, aber auch so ist es arm ^^



DanB


----------



## Kronas (21. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> warte auch schon ..aber da läuft grad irgend son anderer mist ..find die RL serien auf Comedy Central total grottig...


Geht mir auch so


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

öhm

http://chaospisser.de/videos/tv-themes/super-mario-show.php

hat das jemals jmd von euch im fernsehen gesehen? o_O


----------



## Syane (21. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach genau son scheiss wie mit der wüste.
> die ham dann immer ganz knallharte *hust* fälle, stehen alle mit einem bein im knast und am ende besinnen sie sich und leben fröhlich bis an ihr lebensende.
> naja, aber ehrlich gesagt fänd ich, wenns echt wäre es n bissi peinlich, sowas im tv zu machen... aber egal



Na ein Jugendlicher hat sich aufgehängt als er 18 geworden is und nimmer vom Jugendgeld ect leben konnte.


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> öhm
> 
> http://chaospisser.de/videos/tv-themes/super-mario-show.php
> 
> hat das jemals jmd von euch im fernsehen gesehen? o_O


OMG! Aus welchen Gehirn issn die Idee entsprungen? *kühlakku such*


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Na ein Jugendlicher hat sich aufgehängt als er 18 geworden is und nimmer vom Jugendgeld ect leben konnte.


öhm ja und?
ich hatte das so verstanden, dass die von der straße zur familie kommen: ergo in eine umgebung, wo man leben kann.




Razyl schrieb:


> OMG! Aus welchen Gehirn issn die Idee entsprungen? *kühlakku such*


ja frag ich mich auch^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja frag ich mich auch^^


Wie konnte Nintendo SOWAS nur erlauben zu senden >> 
Der kühlakku tut gut :>


----------



## Syane (21. Januar 2009)

Ohne Mist meine kleinen Brüder haben die DVD ! xD


----------



## Kronas (21. Januar 2009)

Aufen iPod geht das Video laden sehr lahm was passiert denn im Video


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

OMG 
OMG
OMFG!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

lol

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=86972

der link wurde (von noxiel nehme ich mal an) in "pokemon.de" umgewandelt... musste grad herzlich lachen als ich das gesehen habe^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> OMG
> OMG
> OMFG!


ahahahahahahahahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (21. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Aufen iPod geht das Video laden sehr lahm was passiert denn im Video



Ich habs mir ned wirklich angesehen ..aber die beiden RL Marie/Luigi Figuren reparieren haltn paar ROhre ..und stellen die Zeichentrickfolgen vor ...zimlich blöde oder eher rofl wenn man schon älter ist ..aber fü kleine Kinder is das halt wie Teletubbis oder eher viel besser!


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genauso sonen rotz wie der Mario Film wo der Feind von denen mit Flammenwerfer rumgrillt >>


----------



## Kronas (21. Januar 2009)

Yay south Park geht los


----------



## Syane (21. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Yay south Park geht los




pssst ich versteh garnix ..is das Eis nu kostenlos?


----------



## Kronas (21. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> pssst ich versteh garnix ..is das Eis nu kostenlos?


Scheiss auf das Eis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (21. Januar 2009)

Boa ey xD ...Der Kyle!

Edit xD Butters LOL


----------



## Kronas (21. Januar 2009)

Kenne nen Teil der Folge 
Cartmen wird noch dreist zu kyle


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

Soo ich versuche nun irgendwie zu schlafen :/ bye bye euch


----------



## Syane (21. Januar 2009)

Tschus


----------



## Kronas (21. Januar 2009)

Webung
Sag mir wenns weiter geht meine Mutter darf met merken das ich fern sehe muss Lautstaerke sparen


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Webung
> Sag mir wenns weiter geht meine Mutter darf met merken das ich fern sehe muss Lautstaerke sparen


ähm was?


----------



## DanB (21. Januar 2009)

Wo soll das eig. laufen und was finden alle Leuet so toll daran??



DanB


----------



## Kronas (21. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ähm was?


Werbung meinte ich
Und muss morgen früh weg da wird meine Mutter schonmal aggro wenn ich net schlaf


----------



## DanB (21. Januar 2009)

Ohhh, das hört sich sehr vertraut an ^^



DanB


----------



## Syane (21. Januar 2009)

Okay JEZT gehts weiter!


----------



## Kronas (21. Januar 2009)

DanB schrieb:


> Wo soll das eig. laufen und was finden alle Leuet so toll daran??
> 
> 
> 
> DanB


Comedy central
Und south Park eben


----------



## DanB (21. Januar 2009)

Naja, bin jetzt auch mal weg, wünsche euch noch viel Spaß beim TV glotzen und ne gute Nacht.


DanB


----------



## DanB (21. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Comedy central
> Und south Park eben




Naja finde South Park manchmal ganz OK, aber teilweise ist es so kacke wie Happy Tree Friends


----------



## Kronas (21. Januar 2009)

DanB schrieb:


> Naja finde South Park manchmal ganz OK, aber teilweise ist es so kacke wie Happy Tree Friends


Nichts gegen Happy tree Friends


----------



## DanB (21. Januar 2009)

Was los hier, keiner sagt mehr was^^
LoL echt alle glotzen South Park, naja bin dann mal wie angekündigt weg. BB


DanB


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

Ich werd dann auch mal abhauen. Muss morgen früh zur Arbeit. x.x
Ich wünsch euch allen noch viel spaß.
Ist ja Eigenartig das ich euch noch viel spaß wünsche. oO


----------



## chopi (22. Januar 2009)

Ich frag mich wo alle sind.
Aber naja,ich poste hier sowieso nicht.


----------



## knifif (22. Januar 2009)

Wer braucht schon Schlaf?? Ich geh jetzt Malochen. Viel Spaß euch allen beim zocken.


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

knifif schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon Schlaf??


Ich !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Abend und so


----------



## Tabuno (22. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wo alle sind.
> Aber naja,ich poste hier sowieso nicht.


*nicht mehr


----------



## Skatero (22. Januar 2009)

Hiho.
hmm die dib-Comics sind genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> *nicht mehr


Abend Tabuno


----------



## Tabuno (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Tabuno


nabend obama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nabend obama
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja hab grad nichts zu tun an politischen Sachen, da dachte ich schau ich mal hier vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Januar 2009)

np: Albino - Worte, Worte Nichts Als Worte "Vertuscht & Verschleiert"


so is das!


----------



## Tabuno (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja hab grad nichts zu tun an politischen Sachen, da dachte ich schau ich mal hier vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aha, du bist aber jeden tag hier, kümmer dich lieber um politik ! pöser obama


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aha, du bist aber jeden tag hier, kümmer dich lieber um politik ! pöser obama


Das macht mein Double  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

schönen guten abend


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> schönen guten abend


Du auch mal wieder hier Saytan?


----------



## Tabuno (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das macht mein Double
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na dann bin ich ja beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


huhu @ Saytan


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> na dann bin ich ja beruhigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nun mal im Ernst:
das Beste was er schon veranlasst hat ist die Schließung von Guantanamo innerhalb einen jahres!


----------



## LichRitter (22. Januar 2009)

einen guten abend an alle


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du auch mal wieder hier Saytan?


Jaa ich würd ja früher kommen aber irgendwie war ich krank und keine lust und soo


----------



## Tabuno (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nun mal im Ernst:
> das Beste was er schon veranlasst hat ist die Schließung von Guantanamo innerhalb einen jahres!


jo war aber lustig als ich heute gehört habe das er das zweite mal seinen schwur ableisten musste


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Jaa ich würd ja früher kommen aber irgendwie war ich krank und keine lust und soo


Achso, was hattesten?
Weil der Richter der den Schwur ihn vorgesprochen hat,ein Wort woanders hinstellte wo es eigentl. hingehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Tabuno


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso, was hattesten?


Grippe,haben zurzeit wohl ziemlich viele


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Grippe,haben zurzeit wohl ziemlich viele


Naja, liegt wohl nicht daran das es winter ist.
Und nun biste wieder Frisch&Munter=?


----------



## Tabuno (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso, was hattesten?
> Weil der Richter der den Schwur ihn vorgesprochen hat,ein Wort woanders hinstellte wo es eigentl. hingehört
> 
> 
> ...


aso hehe
@ saytan wenn du 'richtige' grippe hättest würdest du jetzt net vorm pc sein....


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aso hehe


Aber das beste:
BUSH IST WEG JUHUUUUUUU :>


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, liegt wohl nicht daran das es winter ist.
> Und nun biste wieder Frisch&Munter=?


Hm sind viel mehr als letztes Jahr.
Ja bin ich,frisch und munter ^^


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aso hehe
> @ saytan wenn du 'richtige' grippe hättest würdest du jetzt net vorm pc sein....


Freitag-mitwoch du esel da hat ich grippe^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hm sind viel mehr als letztes Jahr.
> Ja bin ich,frisch und munter ^^


UNd terrorisierst sofort das Buffed forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber das beste:
> BUSH IST WEG JUHUUUUUUU :>


wurde auch langsam mal zeit...
ps: find deinen blog gut aber du hast voll viele sachen in uncatogerized und so wie fussballsachen und bla, änder das doch mal^^


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> UNd terrorisierst sofort das Buffed forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich terrorisier es nicht,ich mach ja nur "frieden"!Haha hast verstanden die anspielung?Lustig nicht?


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wurde auch langsam mal zeit...
> ps: find deinen blog gut aber du hast voll viele sachen in uncatogerized und so wie fussballsachen und bla, änder das doch mal^^


Ja hatte  noch keine wirkliche gelegenheit gehabt, jetzt am WE will ich das machen.
Dann gibts keine uncatogerized und so, und danke :>

@ Saytan:
Ahja...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok, du bestätigst damit dir geht es wieder gut


----------



## Tabuno (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Freitag-mitwoch du esel da hat ich grippe^^


ok du elefant
und ok @ razly aka Obama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja hatte  noch keine wirkliche gelegenheit gehabt, jetzt am WE will ich das machen.
> Dann gibts keine uncatogerized und so, und danke :>
> 
> @ Saytan:
> ...


Ne das war nurn scherz^^Ein genuss meines schwarzen humors


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ok du elefant
> und ok @ razly aka Obama
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ihr seid alles Frösche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Januar 2009)

wie biste eigentlich auf razyl gekommen? bin mir nich mal sicher ob ich das richtig aussprech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr seid alles Frösche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein ich bin ein Kamel.Aber ehrlich ich mag die Tiere.Auf Klassenfahrt darf ich die wieder reiten huiii


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wie biste eigentlich auf razyl gekommen? bin mir nich mal sicher ob ich das richtig aussprech
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kennste die Spielereihe Legacy of Kain? Blood Omen, Soul Reaver und Defiance? Da gabs einen der hieß Raziel, und das hab ich in Razyl umgewandelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Saytan: wie? Nur auf Klassenfahrten? Ist das net ein bissel zu öffentlich für private sachen`? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (22. Januar 2009)

Scheiße Saytan *GOOOOOOCK GOOOOOOOOOCK* sie sind überall rette, mich ich hab mich in meinem Zimmer eingeschlossen aber sie sind überall.... RETTE MICH

Ach ja guten abend^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Scheiße Saytan *GOOOOOOCK GOOOOOOOOOCK* sie sind überall rette, mich ich hab mich in meinem Zimmer eingeschlossen aber sie sind überall.... RETTE MICH
> 
> Ach ja guten abend^^


Silenzz, was hab ich dir über deine Drogensucht gesagt?
Und abend


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kennste die Spielereihe Legacy of Kain? Blood Omen, Soul Reaver und Defiance? Da gabs einen der hieß Raziel, und das hab ich in Razyl umgewandelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Öhm Nein ich mein richtiges Kamele reiten in dem ich da auf dem rücken sitze zwischen 2 pelzigen höckern ^^
Nicht das reiten wo man in der person drin ist und 2 höcker mit 2 punkten vor sich hat die wabbeln


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Scheiße Saytan *GOOOOOOCK GOOOOOOOOOCK* sie sind überall rette, mich ich hab mich in meinem Zimmer eingeschlossen aber sie sind überall.... RETTE MICH
> 
> Ach ja guten abend^^


Du musst aufpassen!Ins Forum können sie uns nicht folgen!


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Öhm Nein ich mein richtiges Kamele reiten in dem ich da auf dem rücken sitze zwischen 2 pelzigen höckern ^^
> Nicht das reiten wo man in der person drin ist und 2 höcker mit 2 punkten vor sich hat die wabbeln





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also das erste ist ja auch verdammt zweideutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kennste die Spielereihe Legacy of Kain? Blood Omen, Soul Reaver und Defiance? Da gabs einen der hieß Raziel, und das hab ich in Razyl umgewandelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aha, jo kann ich schonmal gehört haben, sehr kreativ *lob* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Silenzz, was hab ich dir über deine Drogensucht gesagt?
> Und abend


Ich entschuldige ihn,er hat keine drogen genommen ich wurde bei ocarina of time von ner horde marodiernder hühnern gekillt und schieb grad dick para naja mich jagen jetzt hühner ...und ich hab angst...


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


egal du weisst was ich meine xD


----------



## Lenkradrogue (22. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nabend!


----------



## Silenzz (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Öhm Nein ich mein richtiges Kamele reiten in dem ich da auf dem rücken sitze zwischen 2 pelzigen höckern ^^
> Nicht das reiten wo man in der person drin ist und 2 höcker mit 2 punkten vor sich hat die wabbeln


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Ok danke für den Tipp, sie sitzen aber vor meiner Verdammten Tür, diese drecks viecher, ach ja Hallo Razy du gehörst nich zu denen oder..?


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aha, jo kann ich schonmal gehört haben, sehr kreativ *lob*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legacy_of_Kai..._Kain:_Defiance
Eine der genialsten Spieleserien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 CRYSTAL DYNAMICS FTW

Wenn du einen Typen in schwarzen Anzug mit Schlips siehst ... das ist mein Auftragskiller


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> Ok danke für den Tipp, sie sitzen aber vor meiner Verdammten Tür, diese drecks viecher, ach ja Hallo Razy du gehörst nich zu denen oder..?


Öhm nein er ist keiner von ihnen,er ist für obama und der ist nach unserem orakel kein oberhuhn oder ähnliches


----------



## Silenzz (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Öhm nein er ist keiner von ihnen,er ist für obama und der ist nach unserem orakel kein oberhuhn oder ähnliches


Piuuuuuuuuuuuu gute Sache


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Piuuuuuuuuuuuu gute Sache


öhm die star wars story in deiner sigi kannste übrigens löschen


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> öhm die star wars story in deiner sigi kannste übrigens löschen


Saytan hat uns alle verraten silenzz, und sich selbst in die Luft gejagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> öhm die star wars story in deiner sigi kannste übrigens löschen


wieson ditte..?


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Saytan hat uns alle verraten silenzz, und sich selbst in die Luft gejagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein,die hühner hatten ihre finger im spiel ich bin abgehauen


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> wieson ditte..?


frag nicht


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> wieson ditte..?


schlechtes ganjah?


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Nein,die hühner hatten ihre finger im spiel ich bin abgehauen


Killerhühner?

Abend Brille!


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Killerhühner?
> 
> Abend Brille!


wassn sonst?die haben sich das erste mal bei ocarina of time gezeigt,haben mich gekillt die dreck viecher.Ich war in kakarykou das dorf aufem feuerberg und dan hab ich eins davon blöd angeguckt und jaaa dan kamen die brüder wie bei uns in deutschland ne


----------



## Silenzz (22. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schlechtes ganjah?


nene du lass mal^^

Und seitdem sind Saytan und ich auf der Flucht


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> wassn sonst?die haben sich das erste mal bei ocarina of time gezeigt,haben mich gekillt die dreck viecher.


AAAAAALTES SPIEL!
:>


----------



## Tabuno (22. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schlechtes ganjah?


du freak kannst mathe *angst*


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> du freak kannst mathe *angst*


Brille halt... die kann alles


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> du freak kannst mathe *angst*


ohne meine formelsammlung aber nicht perfekt.


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> AAAAAALTES SPIEL!
> :>


was deeeeen?Ich wollt bloss paar chicken nuggets weil ich hunger hat und die greifen mich an,wo gibtsn sowas


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> was deeeeen?Ich wollt bloss paar chicken nuggets weil ich hunger hat und die greifen mich an,wo gibtsn sowas


Tja die mögen halt keine Hopper  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ohne meine formelsammlung aber nicht perfekt.


naja ich kann ja nich ma was mit formeln anfangen hehe aber mach grad betriebspraktikum rockt voll


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja die mögen halt keine Hopper
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hör doch nicht nur hip hop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich könnt jetzt ne meeegaaaa aufzählung machen


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja ich kann ja nich ma was mit formeln anfangen hehe aber mach grad betriebspraktikum rockt voll


Mathe issn sch*** Fach.
Ende der Diskussion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Saytan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sorry


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mathe issn sch*** Fach.
> Ende der Diskussion
> 
> 
> ...


Um's zu beweisen:
Basstard (Das Death Metal des Raps^^)
Jojo (hoffe das ging jetzt unter in der liste *schäm*)
K.I.Z
Nightwish
Godsmack
Xavier Naidoo
Katy Perry
Söhne Mannheims
Joe rilla
Kanye west
Lady gaga
uuund house&techno
und musik ausem heimatland 

Binn ich mein hopper ruf los?


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Fast Saytan Fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fast Saytan Fast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fast fehlt den noch großer meister?


----------



## Silenzz (22. Januar 2009)

Naja gute Nacht Jungs.... ich bin zu faul um wachzubleiben.... Kriese morgen Zeugnisse XD schlaft gut^^


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Um's zu beweisen:
> Basstard (Das Death Metal des Raps^^)
> Jojo (hoffe das ging jetzt unter in der liste *schäm*)
> K.I.Z
> ...


vllt. aber dafür haste jetz den ruf nen beschissenen geschmack zu haben. bis auf k.i.z. =)


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Fast fehlt den noch großer meister?


Du hörst trotz allem Rap :>
@ Silenzz: Erst nächste woche, das wird mein schlimmster Tag >>


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hörst trotz allem Rap :>
> @ Silenzz: Erst nächste woche, das wird mein schlimmster Tag >>


Daran ist aber nichts falsch!Solange ich nicht so ende ^^
Okay noch etwas das mich retten könnte:UIch bin kein real/hauptshüler sondern gymnasiast!


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> vllt. aber dafür haste jetz den ruf nen beschissenen geschmack zu haben. bis auf k.i.z. =)


was ist den daran beschissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
Nur weils dir nicht gefällt !


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> was ist den daran beschissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


alles bis auf die kannibalen


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hörst trotz allem Rap :>
> @ Silenzz: Erst nächste woche, das wird mein schlimmster Tag >>


Und ich auch erst in ner woche


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Daran ist aber nichts falsch!Solange ich nicht so ende ^^
> Okay noch etwas das mich retten könnte:UIch bin kein real/hauptshüler sondern gymnasiast!


ZUm letzten:
Das überrascht mich ein wenig, hätte gedacht du wärst Real schüler o:O


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ZUm letzten:
> Das überrascht mich ein wenig, hätte gedacht du wärst Real schüler o:O


Nein,mein lieber,ich bin gymnasiast.Mit relativ guten durchschnitt
und das schlimmste:gebe es kein mathe oder physik würde mir schule sogar spass machen!


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Nein,mein lieber,ich bin gymnasiast.Mit relativ guten durchschnitt


Wow o.O
Na dann Saytan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow o.O
> Na dann Saytan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Siehste,nur weil man manhcmal Hip Hop hört ist man ja nicht gleich scheiße in der Schule,kb auf bildung und lebt auf kosten des staates oder in der dönerbude^^und ja ich darf so reden ich bin halt ausländer^^


----------



## Tabuno (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Silenzz: Erst nächste woche, das wird mein schlimmster Tag >>


/sign


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Siehste,nur weil man manhcmal Hip Hop hört ist man ja nicht gleich scheiße in der Schule,kb auf bildung und lebt auf kosten des staates oder in der dönerbude^^und ja ich darf so reden ich bin halt ausländer^^


Aber rund 90% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber rund 90%
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das stimmt allerdings,bin aber kein arab oder ähnliches ^^ Ich lerne und hör trotzdem hop ^^
So und ich räch mich jetzt nebenbei an den hühnern


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings,bin aber kein arab oder ähnliches ^^ Ich lerne und hör trotzdem hop ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Top Saytan, was willst eigentlich mal werden?


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Januar 2009)

np: A.C.K. - Leitkultur "Schlachtrufe BRD 7"

_Das seid ihr, das sind wir,
Das ist deutsche Leitkultur,
Das sind die, das ist hier,
Das ist deutsche Scheiße pur.
_
<3333333


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Top Saytan, was willst eigentlich mal werden?


Ach ändert sich immer bei mir,keine ahnung glaub mal geschäftsmann^^aber bei mir ändert sich immer die meinung,aber ich hab noch zeit erstmal schule bis 13 klasse dan Zahal und dan studieren in detuschland oder heimat wie ich lust hab


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ach ändert sich immer bei mir,keine ahnung glaub mal geschäftsmann^^aber bei mir ändert sich immer die meinung,aber ich hab noch zeit erstmal schule bis 13 klasse dan Zahal und dan studieren in detuschland oder heimat wie ich lust hab


Na dann viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja die mögen halt keine Hopper
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, Hühner hören Metal. Das heisst sie hassen dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Wiesel sind aber beser! Wiesel FTW!!)


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja, Hühner hören Metal. Das heisst sie hassen dich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Woher weißt du was Hühner und Wiesel hören O_o


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

so ich gesell mich mal zu meiner muddi^^fernsehr gucken und so,tschüssi und achtet auf die hühner!


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> so ich gesell mich mal zu meiner muddi^^fernsehr gucken und so,tschüssi und achtet auf die hühner!


Braver Sohn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und gute nacht schonmal Saytan


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja, Hühner hören Metal. Das heisst sie hassen dich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein hühner fliehen vor metal!Ich weiss das.Man muss richitg schön anmachen dan hauen die ab,so rett ich mich wenn die in der nähe sind.Und hip hop werden sie mords agressiv und laufen im kreis pinkel und greifen dan an.Und bei techno..naja egal ^^


----------



## Skatero (22. Januar 2009)

Nein nein.
Ich hab nie gesagt, dass Wiesel Metal hören.
Und die Hühner. Ist doch logisch, wieso sollten sie sonst Hopper töten!


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Braver Sohn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich komm dan wieder ^^´morgen geh ich nicht zur schule bin bis montag entschuldigt,weisst ja grippe etc^^

joo zeit mti der famillie muss sein


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

So ich bin auch off, gute nacht leute, schlaft auch mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein nein.
> Ich hab nie gesagt, dass Wiesel Metal hören.
> Und die Hühner. Ist doch logisch, wieso sollten sie sonst Hopper töten!


sie töten alle !Wirklich alle!Ich weiss es!

Ich glaub putin ist das oberhuhn,ich musste es bei ocarina of time selbst spüren,sie haben mich gejagt nur weil ich chicken nuggets wollte ...


----------



## Skatero (22. Januar 2009)

Klick <-- Genial. Dort kommen auch Wiesel vor.


> Ich trage schwarz, bis ich etwas dünkleres finde


lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Januar 2009)

bwah ich geh ins Bett  xD

nacht


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (22. Januar 2009)

guten abend und gute nacht

bitte keine flames...


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (22. Januar 2009)

ok, doppelpost -> dürft flamen xD


----------



## Skatero (22. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> guten abend und gute nacht
> 
> bitte keine flames...






Exzelsor_der_Zweite schrieb:


> ok, doppelpost -> dürft flamen xD


Sch**** Doppelposter!!11
Ok Spass bei Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin auch off.
Gn8 ihr alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (22. Januar 2009)

Und was zum Einschlafen für euch :>


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

letzter oder erster am heutigen tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bis am abend^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

2ter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 2ter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da lebt noch was! Abend Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abend Selor


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Januar 2009)

hi@all


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

/me ist aber damit beschäftigt irgendwie die Neue Enterprise in eine passende Signatur zu quarken aber es gibt nur wenige Bilder davon und noch weniger (grad 1) ist brauchbar *grmpfl*


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> hi@all


Abend Huntermoon


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Außerdem bin ich überrascht wie schnell ich eigentlich auf eine "Lösung" für einen Kobayashi-Maru Test gekommen bin... aber eher negativ *gg*


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich überrascht wie schnell ich eigentlich auf eine "Lösung" für einen *Kobayashi-Maru* Test gekommen bin... aber eher negativ *gg*


Was ist das?


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Januar 2009)

ich bin leicht gefrustet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (GRUND)

naja, down worry...


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Der Kobayashi-Maru-Test ist ein Test an der Sternenflottenakademie, in dem angehende Offiziere der Sternenflotte in eine ausweglose Situation gebracht werden, um zu sehen, wie sie sich in einer solchen Ausnahmesituation verhalten und um den Offiziersanwärtern klar zu machen, dass sie keinesfalls unbesiegbar und unsterblich seien, obgleich sie sich wohl in ihrer Uniform so fühlen könnten.

Solch einen Test hat uns unsere Community Leaderin Awen im STO Forum gestellt und ich hatte in knapp fünf minuten einen mehr oder weniger aggressiven Lösungsansatz^^"


----------



## Taikunsun (23. Januar 2009)

Nabend und ich kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist das?


Gidf!
Look hier


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Der Kobayashi-Maru-Test ist ein Test an der Sternenflottenakademie, in dem angehende Offiziere der Sternenflotte in eine ausweglose Situation gebracht werden, um zu sehen, wie sie sich in einer solchen Ausnahmesituation verhalten und um den Offiziersanwärtern klar zu machen, dass sie keinesfalls unbesiegbar und unsterblich seien, obgleich sie sich wohl in ihrer Uniform so fühlen könnten.
> 
> Solch einen Test hat uns unsere Community Leaderin Awen im STO Forum gestellt und ich hatte in knapp fünf minuten einen mehr oder weniger aggressiven Lösungsansatz^^"


Star Trek mist.. also völlig Egal...^^
@ White: abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Nabend ihr Stark trek pussys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Stark trek pussys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nabend du manga katze


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> nabend du manga katze


 nabend du blutsauger


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

*träller* gute laune lied!!!


----------



## Tabuno (23. Januar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1405885
Mir liefen die Tränen.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

nabend

lg


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> lg


Abend Mef


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Na ihr, was ihr so schönes?


----------



## Tabuno (23. Januar 2009)

Lachen über http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1405885


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Das Szenario ist, das das Schiff einige Flüchtlinge zu einer Sternenbasis bringen soll und dann einen Notruf eines Medizinischen Schiffes empfängt das Medikamente und sonstige Vorräte zur Kolonie Pacifica bringen soll, weil dort eine schwere Seuche unbekannter Herkunft wütet, wenn man das Schiff erreicht findet man bei dem Schiff 7 Gorn Schiffe, man muss nun entscheiden was man tut muss aber bedenken, dass man nicht nur unschuldige Zivilisten an Bord hat sondern auch nur begrenzte Waffenkapazitäten...

Ich kam auf die Lösung die Gorn hereinzulegen indem ich Kommunikationssonden aussende und mein Schiff bei einem nahen Stern verstecke und dann Nachrichten an die Gorn über die Sonden schicke um meine Position nicht zu verraten um mit ihnen zu verhandeln, wenn das nicht klappt würde ich mein Schiff mit einem Exakten Warpsprung direkt zwischen die Schiffe bringen, wenn sie nicht aus Schreck heraus fliehen würde ich dann das führende Gornschiff mit einer vollen Breitseite angreifen um sie von dem Frachter abzulenken und dann versuchen abzuhauen...


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Lachen über http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1405885



muhahahahahahh xD


----------



## Silenzz (23. Januar 2009)

N'Abend.... boah näää heute gabs zeugnisse^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Na ihr, was ihr so schönes?


Musik hören,und mit ner klassenkameradin chatten die mich grundlos anschreibt und mir die woche in der ich zuhause blieb zu vermiesen.
Und wieso binich blutsauger?^^Der titel gefällt mir


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend.... boah näää heute gabs zeugnisse^^


UUUUND? wie isses ausgefallen?
und abend Silenzz


----------



## Silenzz (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> UUUUND? wie isses ausgefallen?
> und abend Silenzz


Notendurchschnitt von 3.0 gehhhht eig. noch war aber mal besser...^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das Szenario ist, das das Schiff einige Flüchtlinge zu einer Sternenbasis bringen soll und dann einen Notruf eines Medizinischen Schiffes empfängt das Medikamente und sonstige Vorräte zur Kolonie Pacifica bringen soll, weil dort eine schwere Seuche unbekannter Herkunft wütet, wenn man das Schiff erreicht findet man bei dem Schiff 7 Gorn Schiffe, man muss nun entscheiden was man tut muss aber bedenken, dass man nicht nur unschuldige Zivilisten an Bord hat sondern auch nur begrenzte Waffenkapazitäten...
> 
> Ich kam auf die Lösung die Gorn hereinzulegen indem ich Kommunikationssonden aussende und mein Schiff bei einem nahen Stern verstecke und dann Nachrichten an die Gorn über die Sonden schicke um meine Position nicht zu verraten um mit ihnen zu verhandeln, wenn das nicht klappt würde ich mein Schiff mit einem Exakten Warpsprung direkt zwischen die Schiffe bringen, wenn sie nicht aus Schreck heraus fliehen würde ich dann das führende Gornschiff mit einer vollen Breitseite angreifen um sie von dem Frachter abzulenken und dann versuchen abzuhauen...


Iust das ne rpg story in der ich weiter schreiben darf?


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Notendurchschnitt von 3.0 gehhhht eig. noch war aber mal besser...^^


ui gz ich hoff ich schaff dieses halbjahr was besseres^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Notendurchschnitt von 3.0 gehhhht eig. noch war aber mal besser...^^


Ich hab dieses Jahr was bei 3,2 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von 2,2 ><


----------



## Tabuno (23. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend.... boah näää heute gabs zeugnisse^^


Erst in einer Woche, aber gibt wohl doch keine 5en, vlt. hatten die Lehrer Mitleid...


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Und wieso binich blutsauger?^^Der titel gefällt mir



Wegen deiner Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ps:


Muahahah hab vor ein paar tagen ein mmoprg ihn secreat of mana 2 style gefunden (echt genial das spiel)


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Iust das ne rpg story in der ich weiter schreiben darf?



Der obere Teil war die gegebene Situation des Kobayashi-Maru-Tests den uns Awen aufgetragen hat und das untere davon war meine recht aggressive und irgendwie doch SEHR dumme lösung *gg*


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Erst in einer Woche, aber gibt wohl doch keine 5en, vlt. hatten die Lehrer Mitleid...


wenn ich nem kumpel glauben schenken darf bekomm ich ne 5 angeblich bei physik na da freuen sich meine eltern^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Der obere Teil war die gegebene Situation des Kobayashi-Maru-Tests den uns Awen aufgetragen hat und das untere davon war meine recht aggressive und irgendwie doch SEHR dumme lösung *gg*


ahhh....achso aha jetzt versteh ich und so jaa natürlich wie konnt ich nicht drauf kommen!


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Der obere Teil war die gegebene Situation des Kobayashi-Maru-Tests den uns Awen aufgetragen hat und das untere davon war meine recht aggressive und irgendwie doch SEHR dumme lösung *gg*



bei dein Geschichte fehlt noch das wort "unintressant"


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

Is euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass das Rusische Buffed viel besser aussieht als das unsrige ? schlimme sache Oo

lg


----------



## Tabuno (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> wenn ich nem kumpel glauben schenken darf bekomm ich ne 5 angeblich bei physik na da freuen sich meine eltern^^


In Physik und Mathe ist das nicht so schlimm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> wenn ich nem kumpel glauben schenken darf bekomm ich ne 5 angeblich bei physik na da freuen sich meine eltern^^


ich hatte glück, hab in franz und mahte noch ne 4 mit nem fetten minus bekommen^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ich hatte glück, hab in franz und mahte noch ne 4 mit nem fetten minus bekommen^^


Mathe:4
Franz.:4
Physik:4
Englisch: 4 o. 3
Chemie:4 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mathe:4
> Franz.:4
> Physik:4
> Englisch: 4 o. 3
> ...


wir sind gleich gut/schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> In Physik und Mathe ist das nicht so schlimm...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also mathe da hab ich ne 4 aber wird wegen nachhilfe besser aber physik 5 ist trtozdem scheiße 2. halbjahr muss besser werden ist ja msa jahr muss 5 vermeiden


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Hmmm ich kann mich genau noch dran erinnern was mein Vater zu mir gesagt hat vor ein paar jahren als ich mit einr 5 in Franz nach hause gekommen bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wir sind gleich gut/schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist ja super :>
Und bin mit den sachen net mal der schlechteste >> einer hat in den Fächern überall ne 5
Aber naja, das 2. HJ gibts noch :>


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mathe:4
> Franz.:4
> Physik:4
> Englisch: 4 o. 3
> ...


Mathe:4
Franz:hab ich nicht^^ hab anderes fach
physik:5 oder 4
englisch:3 oder 4
chemie:3 glaub ich


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Hmmm ich kann mich genau noch dran erinnern was mein Vater zu mir gesagt hat vor ein paar jahren als ich mit einr 5 in Franz nach hause gekommen bin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aha kann ich mir vorstellen seit dem guckst du hentais


----------



## Taikunsun (23. Januar 2009)

jaja das 2 HbJ aber was bringts wenn man sich mit dem 1 HbJ Zeugnis bewirbt ...


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> jaja das 2 HbJ aber was bringts wenn man sich mit dem 1 HbJ Zeugnis bewirbt ...


Ich bewerb mich doch nirgends o.O ich mach durch bis zum Abi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> also mathe da hab ich ne 4 aber wird wegen nachhilfe besser aber physik 5 ist trtozdem scheiße 2. halbjahr muss besser werden ist ja msa jahr muss 5 vermeiden


jo hab am letzten donnerstag mathe geschrieben nun ja hab jetzt betriebspraktikum und mein klassenlehrer kam heute dahin und meinte ich hab keine 5 aufn zeugnis, hab net schlecht geguckt weil hab physik lek 5+ geschrieben, chemie5, mathe 5- und die zweite arbeit ka und im kunsttest ne 6 xD


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Das beste ist ja:
Das Fach was heraussticht:
Sport : 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo hab am letzten donnerstag mathe geschrieben nun ja hab jetzt betriebspraktikum und mein klassenlehrer kam heute dahin und meinte ich hab keine 5 aufn zeugnis, hab net schlecht geguckt weil hab physik lek 5+ geschrieben, chemie5, mathe 5- und die zweite arbeit ka und im kunsttest ne 6 xD


hmm ich hatte physik letztes jahr dauernd 6 und 5 in leks kann ich sogar zeigen,meistens 6 und ich hatte 3 aufem zeugniss,ich glaub dies jahr war ich wohl bisschen zu frech und respektlos^^


----------



## Silenzz (23. Januar 2009)

wuhu hab in englisch ne 2 XD nja als Engländer :-P


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> wuhu hab in englisch ne 2 XD nja als Engländer :-P


gz, und du bist engländer o.O? Jetzt im Ernst=?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> gz, und du bist engländer o.O? Jetzt im Ernst=?


nee, er wirds wohl nur dahingeschrieben haben, weil ers so lustig fand...


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

womit kann ich angeben im schwanzvergleich.hmm heb:3 obwohls muttersprache ist
öhm reli:2
öhm kp was noch so gibt

das shclimste im 2. halbjahr musik mit unserem jetzigen geschichtslehrer.Jetzt muss ich wohl noten lernen usw beim letzten war chilln ab und zu ne arbeit dan ne 5 drin schreiben und er hat mich trtozdem gemocht also als inziger in klasse 1 jetzt wirds strnger^^


----------



## Tabuno (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> hmm ich hatte physik letztes jahr dauernd 6 und 5 in leks kann ich sogar zeigen,meistens 6 und ich hatte 3 aufem zeugniss,ich glaub dies jahr war ich wohl bisschen zu frech und respektlos^^


ich mach ja englisch bilingual = sprich mehr englisch weniger mathe =D aber hab so abgekackt in englisch, der lehrer hasst mich, gibt mir dauernt mündliche fünfen und so^^. als wir die berichtiggung von der eng. arbeit machen sollten in der stunde hab ich sie net gemacht und er hat mich gefragt was ich mache. ich dann so nix ^^ hab auch keinen respekt mehr vor den ganzen spackis^^


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mathe:4
> Franz.:4
> Physik:4
> Englisch: 4 o. 3
> ...


ACH du scheiße Oo was gehtn bei dir ab ?
Mathe: 2
Franz.: 4
Physik: 2
Englisch: 4
Chemie: 2
BWL: 3
Rechnungswesen: 3
Informatik: 2
Wirtschaftsinformatik: 1
Deutsch: 3
Geo.: 2
hab leichte 1er.fächer ma ausgelassen(BWÜ,Religion,Turnen)
Nur sprachen sind ned mein ding

lg


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nee, er wirds wohl nur dahingeschrieben haben, weil ers so lustig fand...


Ach die Brille lebt auch noch - verdammt aber auch

@ Mef : was soll sein? Notenabsturz? pech :>


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> aha kann ich mir vorstellen seit dem guckst du hentais



der hat zu mir gesagt: Toll Franz....Franz.....unnötigster Fach o_0 (hatte da neben der 5 auch ne 2 in Mathe und ihn Deutsch....rest weiß ich nicht mehr)



ps: ich schau eh keine Hentais (auser 1 mal, aber dann hab ich es nach 3min weggeklickt weil das sowas von pervers war o_0, ich mein ....da hatt der Vater mit der Tochter gefickt (die aussah wie 13) und nebenan die mutter mit ihren liebhaber o_0)


----------



## Taikunsun (23. Januar 2009)

hehe^^

naja bin nur Realschüler hätte damals doch aufs Gyme gehen sollen aber ich dachte ne warum machst erstmal alles langsam und net so viel Stress


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach die Brille lebt auch noch - verdammt aber auch


kommt vor...


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kommt vor...


Wie gehts?


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ACH du scheiße Oo was gehtn bei dir ab ?
> Mathe: 2
> Franz.: 4
> Physik: 2
> ...


omfg streber !


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gehts?


man lebt, man lebt...^^


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ACH du scheiße Oo was gehtn bei dir ab ?
> Mathe: 2
> Franz.: 4
> Physik: 2
> ...



und ich bin in der 2ten Handelsakademie :/

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> omfg streber !


im unterricht n bissi aufpassen und diese noten sind easy going o_O


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> omfg streber !


Dann sind aber bei dir viele streber o_O
@ brille: na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aufpassen? Haha, wärs net so elendig Langweilig, und pff ich mach mir keinen Kopp über nen paar 4-en ... wird nur ernst wenn meine Eltern zu den zeugnis öhem was meinen...^^


----------



## Tabuno (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> man lebt, man lebt...^^


na hast du auch gelitten unter dem arenabug? 2 k rating und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> omfg streber !


Hey Wirtschaftsinformatik is pc basteln und excel und chemie geografie informatik braucht man ja mal garnix lernen

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> na hast du auch gelitten unter dem arenabug? 2 k rating und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gelitten? nö, hab aufgehört.

ich fang höchstens mim ulduar patch wieder an... sollte arenarating in den nächsten tagen nicht resettet werden oder triumphator titel der leute würd ich aber selbst dann net mehr anfangen...


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

ich verseh gar nicht wie ihr eine 4 in Deutsch schafft. -.-


----------



## Silenzz (23. Januar 2009)

ja ich bin wirklich engländer Razy^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann sind aber bei dir viele streber o_O
> @ brille: na dann
> 
> 
> ...


uch wollt bloss provozieren!


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> im unterricht n bissi aufpassen und diese noten sind easy going o_O


ich weiss sowas hat ich auch mal als ich mich nicht zurückgelehnt hab^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ich verseh gar nicht wie ihr eine 4 in Deutsch schafft. -.-


Ich hab ne 2 in Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär sogar ne sehr sichere 2 wäre net die eine 5 am Anfang des Jahres gewesen ><
@ Silenzz: nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Saytan: achso...


----------



## Taikunsun (23. Januar 2009)

Informatiker mein Traumberuf stell ich mir aber leider bisse Langweilig vor mit der Zeit ^^


----------



## Tabuno (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gelitten? nö, hab aufgehört.
> 
> ich fang höchstens mim ulduar patch wieder an... sollte arenarating in den nächsten tagen nicht resettet werden oder triumphator titel der leute würd ich aber selbst dann net mehr anfangen...


es wird resettet wowszene.de
/edit und alle items die gekauft worden sind werden gelöscht und alles halt resettet punkte rating alles ^^


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

Moin Kinder.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> es wird resettet wowszene.de


rating oder titel? weil wenn du transt: wie wollen sie den titel nachweisen?
und es gibt genug leute die das machen, siehe brut. gladi oder vor kurzem scarab lord...


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Moin Kinder.


Tüte!


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Patricko schrieb:


> Vater ist arbeiten^^
> 
> Mama Schläft
> 
> ...



wenn du eine brauchst gibts nur 3 Möglichkeiten.

1. Geld von mama und papa klauen
2. Gamekart klauen
3. 3 Arbeiten gehen =P


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 2 in Deutsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gz. 


bei mir wär es in Deutsch fast eine 1 gewesen (daran kann ich mich noch erinnern wie ich mich da aufgeregt habe xD)

ps: ich meinte die anderen die so ne 4 oder so machen

nochmal ps: ihr solltet euch schämen das selbst ein türke ne  2 in deutsch hatte (in der 13t klasse)


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> im unterricht n bissi aufpassen und diese noten sind easy going o_O


mein ich wohl auch, in vielen fächern muss man ja nid mal lernen, und nur aufpassen und bekommt ne gudde note. und in religion wird lehrerbingo um nen chickenburger gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> wenn du eine brauchst gibts nur 3 Möglichkeiten.
> 
> 1. Geld von mama und papa klauen
> 2. Gamekart klauen
> 3. 3 Arbeiten gehen =P


ich glaube die antwort kommt n bissi zu spät *hust*


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Moin Kinder.


Du auch mal wieder hier? Tag Hund Chopi
@ Melih:
Konnte mich nur auf die 2 retten dank der Top 1 im Gedicht, hätte mich fast tot gelacht, ne 1 auf das gedicht und das nur bei rund 30 min lernen und net mal die Betonung geübt, sondern beim AUfsagen irgendwas probiert


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> mein ich wohl auch, in vielen fächern muss man ja nid mal lernen, und nur aufpassen und bekommt ne gudde note. und in religion wird lehrerbingo um nen chickenburger gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


joa... zudem manin mathe mittlerweile formelsammlung+ rechner sogar in den arbeiten verwenden darf...
einfach richtige formel suchen und zack hat mans...
und in den anderen fächern muss man auch nicht wirklich viel machen... zuhören und verstehen...
und btw... wenn ihr eh nur im unterricht chillt und GAr net aufpasst, da würde ich egtl gar net hingehen.^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Januar 2009)

Jaa Religion is toll ^^

15 punkte für nichts ftw  xD

Stimmt aber schon, dass man in den meisten Fächern nicht aufpassen muss um ne gute note zu schreiben.
Ich pass aber trotzdem auf, gleich des aber durch nichts lernen ( inzwischen sins 3 jahre ohne richtiges lernen xD ) aus  ^^


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du auch mal wieder hier? Tag Hund Chopi


Keine Ahnung wa sich sonst machen könnte.
Sig für das Battle ist fertig und noch eine machen...keine Lust.


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich glaube die antwort kommt n bissi zu spät *hust*



<.< hab ich jetzt auch gemerkt * Sich selbst schlagen geh*


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich glaube die antwort kommt n bissi zu spät *hust*


ach was ist doch hochaktuell ! war ja erst vor 2 jahren der post ^^

lg


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> * Sich selbst schlagen geh*


Pics or didn´t happen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

GNAR
Ich finde keinen Comicbuchladen in Wuppertal -.-


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte keine Reli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (aber Ethik.... da hab ich aber locker ne 1 gemacht xD)


----------



## Tabuno (23. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Moin Kinder.


du auch mal wieder hier?^^ ich erinner dich an den Post 'ach, ich schreib hier eh nicht mehr' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ brille ja titel keine ahnung wahrscheinlich alles auch mein archa handschuh dropp :-(


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> du auch mal wieder hier?^^ ich erinner dich an den Post 'ach, ich schreib hier eh nicht mehr'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du willst mich hier also nicht? Das merk ich mir...


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> @ brille ja titel keine ahnung wahrscheinlich alles auch mein archa handschuh dropp :-(


archa wird net resettet... ? o_O das ist n drop und net, als wenn du auf 2,1k leechst und dir dann die schultern holst. DAS + titel entziehen und ich bin glücklich.
dazu noch rating vom mittwoch resetten und alles wäre gut...


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa... zudem manin mathe mittlerweile formelsammlung+ rechner sogar in den arbeiten verwenden darf...
> einfach richtige formel suchen und zack hat mans...
> und in den anderen fächern muss man auch nicht wirklich viel machen... zuhören und verstehen...
> und btw... wenn ihr eh nur im unterricht chillt und GAr net aufpasst, da würde ich egtl gar net hingehen.^^


Sagt sich so leicht, wir dürfen das auch nutzen, aber bringt es mir was wenn ich net mal das kapiere? nein, nur wenig. Aber pff was interessiert mich mathe, wenn ich da so durchrausche isses ok, ist eh so nen drecksfach



Karina*.* schrieb:


> <.< hab ich jetzt auch gemerkt * Sich selbst schlagen geh*


das tut man aber net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

ich bin ma aufem klo,klassenkameradinen könen echt stressen wusstet ihr das?gibt nur ein ausweg


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

was hab ich verpasst war haare färben


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> das tut man aber net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (23. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Du willst mich hier also nicht? Das merk ich mir...


Doch, ich will dich ARRRRRRRRRRRRR.
ja brille der ganze scheiss wird resettet geh einfach auf wowszene da stehts auch nochmal


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa... zudem manin mathe mittlerweile formelsammlung+ rechner sogar in den arbeiten verwenden darf...
> einfach richtige formel suchen und zack hat mans...
> und in den anderen fächern muss man auch nicht wirklich viel machen... zuhören und verstehen...
> und btw... wenn ihr eh nur im unterricht chillt und GAr net aufpasst, da würde ich egtl gar net hingehen.^^


jo ich finds immer lustig wenn jemand in die bänke "hak is shit" reinrizt, obwohl das ja ne freiwillige schule is, wer keine lust hat soll auf die Polytechnische (1 jahr rumsitzten für die schlechteren) gehn -.-

Bin jetzt mittlerweile auch aus dem Pflichtschuljahr raus, naja man lebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Muahaha und ich zock gerade nebenher mein Secreat of mana 2 style mmorpg


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> gibt nur ein ausweg


aufs klo gehen? o_O


----------



## Tabuno (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aufs klo gehen? o_O


pervers


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aufs klo gehen? o_O


ja klar,was soll ich sonst machen die nervt und so ne andere nervt


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aufs klo gehen? o_O






Tabuno schrieb:


> pervers


Was ihr euch wohl schon wieder drunter vorstellt


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja brille der ganze scheiss wird resettet geh einfach auf wowszene da stehts auch nochmal


hm dann glaube ich fang ich mit ulda wieder an... atm kb.
ich suchtel lieber mit zombiemod *g*


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil das doch wehtut, und nicht gut ist


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> ich bin ma aufem klo,klassenkameradinen könen echt stressen wusstet ihr das?gibt nur ein ausweg


ins klo springen, ausm fenster, tür einhaun, beton ins klo kippen und die schule fluten (ham se bei uns in der Hauptschule ma gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Was ihr euch wohl schon wieder drunter vorstellt


ich hab was ganz normales gesagt, tbuno hat wieder wunschvorstellungen^^


----------



## Tabuno (23. Januar 2009)

so ich bin ma sinnlos heroics abfarmen und achievement titel absahnen cu vlt bis nachher


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil das doch wehtut, und nicht gut ist


Das kommt drauf an wer mir die Schmerzen zufügt und in welcher Situation er sie mir zufügt oO


----------



## Taikunsun (23. Januar 2009)

melih weißte auf welchem server ich bald zocken werde ?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an wer mir die Schmerzen zufügt und in welcher Situation er sie mir zufügt oO


in welcher situation?? biste masochist oder was


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an wer mir die Schmerzen zufügt und in welcher Situation er sie mir zufügt oO


Sie will sich selber hauen, weil sie zu einen komment gepostet der 1 Jahr alt war


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> in welcher situation?? biste masochist oder was


Aber immer doch ich steh auf Lack und Leder hrrrrr und Peitschen ohhhhh geht bei mir grad einer ab


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil das doch wehtut, und nicht gut ist



Ich hab die schmerzen verdient dafür das ich so blöd bin und auf nen ewig alten beitrag antworte weil ich zu blöd bin auf die richtige seite zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ~Tusch~

Ps: ihr macht mir angst... =O


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

achja tabuno, archa drops werden NICHT resettet


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich hab die schmerzen verdient dafür das ich so blöd bin und auf nen ewig alten beitrag antworte weil ich zu blöd bin auf die richtige seite zu gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Niemand verdient schmerzen wegen so nen kleinkram.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ps: ihr macht mir angst... =O



Das ist doch noch harmlos was die hier bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Razyl... schleim dich net ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hätte das ein anderer gesagt, hättest du sofort mit etwas in der Richtung "Ja richtig so" geantwortet...


----------



## Tabuno (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> achja tabuno, archa drops werden NICHT resettet


ok dann bin ich ja beruhigt ^^ also hauta rein


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

> Blizzard Mitarbeiter Zarhym gab heute Morgen in einem Foren Post bekannt, dass der Fehler, der für das nicht funktionieren des Arena Systems sorgte gefunden und auch sogleich behoben werden konnte. Um den Hotfix aufzuspielen werden die Server für einige Zeit heruntergefahren. Er weist darauf hin, dass sämtliche Arena Team Wertungen auf den Stand letzter Woche zurückgesetzt werden und alle gekauften items und achievements, sowie Arenapunkte gelöscht werden.


alle gekauften items (wie t5 deadly shoulders) werden resettet.
und achievements, damit ist triumphator gemeint.
sonst nix


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich hab die schmerzen verdient dafür das ich so blöd bin und auf nen ewig alten beitrag antworte weil ich zu blöd bin auf die richtige seite zu gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja einfach nen polster aufn tisch legen dann tut das kopf gegen tisch ned so weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist doch noch harmlos was die hier bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also als Melih noch der "alte" Melih war....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

PAIN FOR EVERYONE!
CAPT. CAPSLOCK AND HIS SHIFT CREW IS GONNA GETCHA


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also als Melih noch der "alte" Melih war....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der simuliert doch nur =P


----------



## chopi (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> PAIN FOR EVERYONE!
> CAPT. CAPSLOCK AND HIS SHIFT CREW IS GONNA GETCHA


Juhu


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der simuliert doch nur =P


So wie du wenn du Krank bist ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (23. Januar 2009)

Nachti ihr schwärmer man liest sich werd am we mal wieder hier reinschaun^^....bye bye und seid ja lieb zu einander^^


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist doch noch harmlos was die hier bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Harmlos? oha das kann ja noch lustig hier werden =O


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nachti ihr schwärmer man liest sich werd am we mal wieder hier reinschaun^^....bye bye und seid ja lieb zu einander^^


Es ist WE^^
@ Selor:
nö, wozu sollte ich mich einschleimen o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So wie du wenn du Krank bist ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich täusche nie eine krankheit vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist doch noch harmlos was die hier bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Soll ich aufdrehen? hrhrhr


----------



## Taikunsun (23. Januar 2009)

nacht du


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist WE^^


im keller zählen tage nichts


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> im keller zählen tage nichts


haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Harmlos? oha das kann ja noch lustig hier werden =O


naja die "alte" melih is nimmer da also soo arg kanns nimmer werden :/

lg


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> im keller zählen tage nichts


Nur schade das ich net im Keller wohne, sondern im 2. Stock des Hauses hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ White:
ja o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> naja die "alte" melih is nimmer da also soo arg kanns nimmer werden :/
> 
> lg


ach der unterdrückt das nur, wie manche leute einen furz.
irgendwann gehts ihm schlecht oder es kommt raus :>


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach der unterdrückt das nur, wie manche leute einen furz.
> irgendwann gehts ihm schlecht oder es kommt raus :>


Und dann alles auf einmal oO


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach der unterdrückt das nur, wie manche leute einen furz.
> irgendwann gehts ihm schlecht oder es kommt raus :>


wetten der platzt gleich ^^ dann können wir uns die ganze nacht animegblubber anhören usw. 

lg


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

wieder da


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> wieder da





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wetten der platzt gleich ^^ dann können wir uns die ganze nacht animegblubber anhören usw.
> 
> lg


anime ist scheiße xd wenn der hier anfängt gibts stress


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wetten der platzt gleich ^^ dann können wir uns die ganze nacht animegblubber anhören usw.
> 
> lg


anhören? der gibt wsl gleich wieder bilder dazu <.<

btw meph, du spielst css oder?


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht weinen war kaken und zurück


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> wieder da


WB ich bin mal gleich rechner neustarten.
AVP.exe 380 mb ram >>


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> nicht weinen war kaken und zurück


to much information^^


achja razyl: gz zu 6k du |\|3|²|)


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> nicht weinen war kaken und zurück





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> anime ist scheiße xd wenn der hier anfängt gibts stress


sagte der mit dem DBZ avatar ^^

achja saytan, wer hattn deine sig gemacht ? ich les da sowas raus:
Benutzte Software:  Adobe Photoshop CS4 Windows



Grüne schrieb:


> btw meph, du spielst css oder?



jop und auch sehr aktiv

du auch

lg


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Wieso hab ich eigentlich keinen von euch Psychos im ICQ ihr habt doch sicher des Teil auf euren PC addet mich mal mir is langweilig 233-786-419


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Umz umz umz


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> achja saytan, wer hattn deine sig gemacht ? ich les da sowas raus:
> Benutzte Software:  Adobe Photoshop CS4 Windows


kangrimm <.<


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> nicht weinen war kaken und zurück



Ich glaub so genau wollte es keiner wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

mach0rt mal was im film fred. mir is boring.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> sagte der mit dem DBZ avatar ^^
> 
> achja saytan, wer hattn deine sig gemacht ? ich les da sowas raus:
> Benutzte Software:  Adobe Photoshop CS4 Windows


boo ist cool!


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> to much information^^
> 
> 
> achja razyl: gz zu 6k du |\|3|²|)


Schreib Deutsch ><


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich glaub so genau wollte es keiner wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


glaub mri die typen hier wollen so einiges wissen,einer hier guckt sogar so anime pornos an ich hab sogar den beweis im forum geliefert und wurd gebannt^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist WE^^
> @ Selor:
> nö, wozu sollte ich mich einschleimen o.O



Du reagierst genau wie jeder andere Mann und bist aufeinmal total verständnisvoll und lieb... bei jedem anderen hättest du nen dummen spruch dazu abgelassen... nur natürlich nicht bei ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wieso hab ich eigentlich keinen von euch Psychos im ICQ ihr habt doch sicher des Teil auf euren PC addet mich mal mir is langweilig 233-786-419


ich hab icq


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> poo is cool!


you are disgusting, sir!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schreib Deutsch ><


du kannst ja wohl englisch...


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du reagierst genau wie jeder andere Mann und bist aufeinmal total verständnisvoll und lieb... bei jedem anderen hättest du nen dummen spruch dazu abgelassen... nur natürlich nicht bei ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doctor Selor,ich bewundere sie.Keiner hätte die Psychologie des Mannes besser wiedergeben können als sie


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Doctor Selor,ich bewundere sie.Keiner hätte die Psychologie des Mannes besser wiedergeben können als sie


melih <.<


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> you are disgusting, sir!


you are homo because i didnt wrote this stupid shit biaatch!


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du reagierst genau wie jeder andere Mann und bist aufeinmal total verständnisvoll und lieb... bei jedem anderen hättest du nen dummen spruch dazu abgelassen... nur natürlich nicht bei ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, ich hätte zu 100% das gleiche gesagt egal wer es war.
@ Brille : ja aber nicht diese Schreibweise da, und die ist mir auch egal ><


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> glaub mri die typen hier wollen so einiges wissen,einer hier guckt sogar so anime pornos an ich hab sogar den beweis im forum geliefert und wurd gebannt^^



auch das wollt ich nicht so genau wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du reagierst genau wie jeder andere Mann und bist aufeinmal total verständnisvoll und lieb... bei jedem anderen hättest du nen dummen spruch dazu abgelassen... nur natürlich nicht bei ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ihihi immer wieder XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich hätte zu 100% das gleiche gesagt egal wer es war.



Ganz sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> you are homo because i didnt wrote this stupid shit biaatch!


interessante these... 


nein, doch nicht...


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> auch das wollt ich nicht so genau wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jetzt wiesste es aber mit wem dus hier zutuhen hast,und alle die auf leib tuhen sinds nicht,nur ich,ich verusch die bande hier zu beruhigen und so


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> interessante these...
> 
> 
> nein, doch nicht...


brille,geh bitte mit melih pornos gucken


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> you are homo because i didnt wrote this stupid shit biaatch!


do you mind mr. homophobic bastard?


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ganz sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap ganz sicher


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> brille,geh bitte mit melih pornos gucken


ich wüsste nicht wieso.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich wüsste nicht wieso.


weil dus kannst


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap ganz sicher



Lassen wir das einfach mal so stehen und warten auf die nächstbeste Gelegenheit um das wieder rauszukramen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Jetzt wiesste es aber mit wem dus hier zutuhen hast,und alle die auf leib tuhen sinds nicht,nur ich,ich verusch die bande hier zu beruhigen und so



Was bist du denn? der Männerflüsterer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> weil dus kannst


dann wären wir alle schon gebannt...
warum? weil die mods es können...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Was bist du denn? der Männerflüsterer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nein nur die allerliebste person hier im forum und so stimmts razyl?


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Lassen wir das einfach mal so stehen und warten auf die nächstbeste Gelegenheit um das wieder rauszukramen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jop, gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Saytan:
NAch mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

finds lustig wie manche auf ganz nett und lieb tun, nur weil ma n girl im nachtschwärmer ist ^^ und ihr wundert euch warum hier nie eine reinkommt, die einen machen ganz normal und die andern machen auf nett, da siehts hier gleich noch schlimmer aus ^^

lg


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann wären wir alle schon gebannt...
> warum? weil die mods es können...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau und die mods können .....ich lass das mal so stehen denktveuch euren teil^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

IST ETWA WEIBSVOLK ANWESEND?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> finds lustig wie manche auf ganz nett und lieb tun, nur weil ma n girl im nachtschwärmer ist ^^ und ihr wundert euch warum hier nie eine reinkommt, die einen machen ganz normal und die andern machen auf nett, da siehts hier gleich noch schlimmer aus ^^
> 
> lg


erinnert mich daran, wie whity lisu vertrieben hat^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> IST ETWA WEIBSVOLK ANWESEND?


hier <.<


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop, gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zwar nicht das was ichhören wollte aber du hast es nicht verneint also bin ich lieb yes


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hier <.<



du zählst nicht


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hier <.<


Pretty woman walk down the street pretty woman


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> du zählst nicht


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hier <.<


Stimmt wieso gabs eigentlich noch keine Pics bisher glaubt dir des doch keien Sau oder^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> du zählst nicht


du kannst nich zählen


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> du zählst nicht


er zählt also nicht?
und du?^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> finds lustig wie manche auf ganz nett und lieb tun, nur weil ma n girl im nachtschwärmer ist ^^ und ihr wundert euch warum hier nie eine reinkommt, die einen machen ganz normal und die andern machen auf nett, da siehts hier gleich noch schlimmer aus ^^
> 
> lg


Ich bin immer nett, wenn ich will. Und ich könnte das auch den ganzen Tag machen, aber passt hier net in das Schema sonst rein.

@ Brille:
Wie schnell du kamui vergessen hast... und whity dafür hinsetzt, wow^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Stimmt wieso gabs eigentlich noch keine Pics bisher glaubt dir des doch keien Sau oder^^


kamui ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> erinnert mich daran, wie whity lisu vertrieben hat^^


tjo, hier sind einfach zuviele verzweifelte singels, die um jedes mädl kämpfen das mit iihnen redet ^^

und razyl fühlt sich jetzt sicher gleich angesprochen ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> und razyl fühlt sich jetzt sicher gleich angesprochen ^^
> 
> lg


ich glaub der dürfte asich am allerwenigsten angesprochen fühlen


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Brille ist doch der dicke mann in sailermoon kostüm oder?


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> nein nur die allerliebste person hier im forum und so stimmts razyl?



Achso...du warst doch auch vorhin der wo mir gesagt hat du bist das beste addon für anfänger...du bist ja so ein super super boy... =O


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Brille ist doch der dicke mann in sailermoon kostüm oder?


wie oft denn noch, bitte verwechsel mich nicht mit deinen eltern... -.-


----------



## Silenzz (23. Januar 2009)

ey weiß einer von euch ob der anfang von silent hill, dem film. immer auf englisch ist..?


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Achso...du warst doch auch vorhin der wo mir gesagt hat du bist das beste addon für anfänger...du bist ja so ein super super boy... =O


Haha so bni ich halt,wo wir grad dabei sind,hat die dame msn oder ähnliches?



razyl you have verkaktus


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich glaub der dürfte asich am allerwenigsten angesprochen fühlen


mir kommts so als würde er bei jedem singlethema rauskramen das er ne freundin hatt :/ 

vll kommts ja nur mir so vor

lg


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Scheiße wars Mef, ich bin fest vergeben und brauch nicht 2.
@ mef: nö, du hast damit angefangen nun


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie oft denn noch, bitte verwechsel mich nicht mit deinen eltern... -.-


mutter flames inc und shcon hab ich gewonnen


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> mutter flames inc und shcon hab ich gewonnen


wieso? weil du auf dem niveau n profi bist?


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Scheiße wars Mef, ich bin fest vergeben und brauch nicht 2.


brilel ist ne tolle ehefrau wa?^^


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hab des Hello Kitty Mädel vertrieben?


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

np: Monsters Of Liedermaching - Sususu "6 Richtige (CD 1)"


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich hab des Hello Kitty Mädel vertrieben?


erinnerst dich nicht mehr dran?


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Haha so bni ich halt,wo wir grad dabei sind,hat die dame msn oder ähnliches?
> 
> 
> 
> razyl you have verkaktus



Ja icq hat die dame wieso ?


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso? weil du auf dem niveau n profi bist?


dabei bin ich auchn profi ja
aber ich meint eigentlich du weisst incht was du sagen sollst und wirst leicht agressiv madame,jetzt geh die welt vorm bösen retten^^gogo sailermoooon


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ja icq hat die dame wieso ?


der herr mag gern ihre icq nummer per pn


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> dabei bin ich auchn profi ja
> aber ich meint eigentlich du weisst incht was du sagen sollst und wirst leicht agressiv madame,jetzt geh die welt vorm bösen retten^^gogo sailermoooon


du bist fast so lustig wie ne krebsdiagnose  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> erinnerst dich nicht mehr dran?


Ich erinnere mich an kaum was von dem was hier is weil ichs zu 99,8% nicht Ernst mein^^


----------



## Silenzz (23. Januar 2009)

ey weiß einer von euch ob der anfang von silent hill, dem film. immer auf englisch ist..?  oder kennt wer nen stream auf deutsch..?^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> erinnerst dich nicht mehr dran?


Nochmal:
 DAS war Kamui Shiro, mittlerweile gebannt.
@ Saytan: brille und ich zusammen? WÄH*kotz* nichts gegen dich Brille aber...^^
@ Selor: Siehste, Saytan ist so ein übeltäter>>


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

siehste brille ich wussts doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> der herr mag gern ihre icq nummer per pn



Ich hab se in meinen Profil stehen wenn du sie willst hol sie dir einfach du faule socke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist fast so lustig wie ne krebsdiagnose
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die ist doch lustig


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> DAS war Kamui Shiro, mittlerweile gebannt.
> @ Saytan: brille und ich zusammen? WÄH*kotz* nichts gegen dich Brille aber...^^


ach in der rechtschreibung und den dingen die im kopf rumschwirren sind doch beide fast gleich^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich hab se in meinen Profil stehen wenn du sie willst hol sie dir einfach du faule socke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


faule unterhose wenn ich bitten darf


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach in der rechtschreibung und den dingen die im kopf rumschwirren sind doch beide fast gleich^^


Ja ok, auch wieder wahr.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> DAS war Kamui Shiro, mittlerweile gebannt.
> @ Saytan: brille und ich zusammen? WÄH*kotz* nichts gegen dich Brille aber...^^
> @ Selor: Siehste, Saytan ist so ein übeltäter>>


was hab ich jetzt gemacht?^^
gleich kann ich wieder normal sein sobald die dame annimmt ^^


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> faule unterhose wenn ich bitten darf



Wenn du willst bist halt ne schimilige alte vollge..... und vollge.... unterhose =O


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> was hab ich jetzt gemacht?^^
> gleich kann ich wieder normal sein sobald die dame annimmt ^^


Anbaggerungsversuch nr 1.? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wenn du willst bist halt ne schimilige alte vollge..... und vollge.... unterhose =O


nee dan doch lieber socke


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

bah wie ich immer verkacke im pvp wegen diesen scheis spam puppeter round ring gamer -.-


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach in der rechtschreibung und den dingen die im kopf rumschwirren sind doch beide fast gleich^^


Ich glaub das war beleidigend oder?^^ Ich kann mich an den Typen nimmer erinnern wieso is der gebannt worden


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Anbaggerungsversuch nr 1.?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hat schon geklappt^^brauch keine 2 oder so^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> hat schon geklappt^^brauch keine 2 oder so^^


korb immer gleich beim 1. mal hä?^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich glaub das war beleidigend oder?^^ Ich kann mich an den Typen nimmer erinnern wieso is der gebannt worden


Ka, hat glaube wen beleidigt oder irgendwelche Links gepostet.
@ Saytan: Ja siehste, passt in Selors Bild rein...
@ Trolli: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> bah wie ich immer verkacke im pvp wegen diesen scheis spam puppeter round ring gamer -.-


besorg dirn zock typi wie ich der für idch zockt bin mitlerweile full t7 25 ^^nur wegen der person,ach übrigens ist auf mein server so ne pro gilde getranst von aszhara wie kann ich denen beibringen das die abhauen solln?mug'hol solln ghetto bleiben^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich glaub das war beleidigend oder?^^ Ich kann mich an den Typen nimmer erinnern wieso is der gebannt worden


nö war nicht beleidigend.
aber ich sach ma so, ihr habt beide geschrieben was ihr gedacht habt, und das so schnell wie möglich (zumindest schien es so als schreibt ihr schnelll... oder ihr trefft die tasten nicht richtig) und hattet ähnliche gedankengänge <.<


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> korb immer gleich beim 1. mal hä?^^


ach ne^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> bah wie ich immer verkacke im pvp wegen diesen scheis spam puppeter round ring gamer -.-


mach (wenn arena wieder läuft) healschami retri... da dürftest bei gutem zusammenspiel 2k ham =P


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Kaum ist ein neues Weib anwesend drehen sie alle durch... Typisch mann... *kopfschüttel* Alles Idioten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> nee dan doch lieber socke



Entscheid dich doch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Wasn los hier?
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NxP4njxZUpg&...=0&oq=wasn+


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kaum ist ein neues Weib anwesend drehen sie alle durch... Typisch mann... *kopfschüttel* Alles Idioten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die schreiben alle so schnell und so chaotisch ich peil sowieso nicht was die meisten hier labern ...


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kaum ist ein neues Weib anwesend drehen sie alle durch... Typisch mann... *kopfschüttel* Alles Idioten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also ich will hier ja nichts sagen Selor... aber bist du net auch männlich oder haste dich umoperieren lassen zu einen Weib (ich wills mir gar net vorstellen...)^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wasn los hier?
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NxP4njxZUpg&...=0&oq=wasn+


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3gzud8_haE


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> besorg dirn zock typi wie ich der für idch zockt bin mitlerweile full t7 25 ^^nur wegen der person,ach übrigens ist auf mein server so ne pro gilde getranst von aszhara wie kann ich denen beibringen das die abhauen solln?mug'hol solln ghetto bleiben^^



ich red grad net von wow

ps: muahaha ich ich gerade ein anderwen Sieg geownd habe xD


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kaum ist ein neues Weib anwesend drehen sie alle durch... Typisch mann... *kopfschüttel* Alles Idioten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Echt allet idioten!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also ich will hier ja nichts sagen Selor... aber bist du net auch männlich oder haste dich umoperieren lassen zu einen Weib (ich wills mir gar net vorstellen...)^^


war da ne op nötig?


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Die schreiben alle so schnell und so chaotisch ich peil sowieso nicht was die meisten hier labern ...


ha typisch frau!


yay sexismus, diskriminierung und beleidigen roxxxxxxxx!


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Die schreiben alle so schnell und so chaotisch ich peil sowieso nicht was die meisten hier labern ...


jo find ich auch wenn ich poste, dann ist inzwischen schon ne neue seite offen und es geht um was ganz anderes :/

lg


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> war da ne op nötig?


BRILLE! wegen dir musste ich nun lachen während ich was getrunken habe ><

@ Trolli: was hasten du genommen o.O


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ich red grad net von wow
> 
> ps: muahaha ich ich gerade ein anderwen Sieg geownd habe xD


achso dan ist es mir wurscht was du zockst wahrscheinlich hello kitty da gibts pvp?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> BRILLE! wegen dir musste ich nun lachen während ich was getrunken habe ><


hoffentlich direkt auf den screen


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hoffentlich direkt auf den screen


Nö, konnte es noch runterschlucken muss nun aber husten ><


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> BRILLE! wegen dir musste ich nun lachen während ich was getrunken habe ><
> 
> @ Trolli: was hasten du genommen o.O


wenigstens was kapputt gegangen?


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Melih ich steh zu dir. Lass dich nicht verarschen!


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö war nicht beleidigend.
> aber ich sach ma so, ihr habt beide geschrieben was ihr gedacht habt, und das so schnell wie möglich (zumindest schien es so als schreibt ihr schnelll... oder ihr trefft die tasten nicht richtig) und hattet ähnliche gedankengänge <.<


Natürlich schreib ich so schnell wie möglich wieso sollt ich mir mit sowas auch unnötige Zeit rauben lassen nur weil manche meinen das se auf Rechtschreibung bestehen müssen insofern der Sinn noch rüber kommt


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> BRILLE! wegen dir musste ich nun lachen während ich was getrunken habe ><
> 
> @ Trolli: was hasten du genommen o.O


kommt bestimmt von so roxx0r nigg0r ghetto mukke


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, konnte es noch runterschlucken muss nun aber husten ><


nu jetzt stirb aber leiser !


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kommt bestimmt von so roxx0r nigg0r ghetto mukke


W T F ?!


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Melih ich steh zu dir. Lass dich nicht verarschen!


juhu nochn mobbing opfer^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kommt bestimmt von so roxx0r nigg0r ghetto mukke


wait... what?


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

razyl schluck du luder!!!

muahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> razyl schluck du luder!!!


rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also ich will hier ja nichts sagen Selor... aber bist du net auch männlich oder haste dich umoperieren lassen zu einen Weib (ich wills mir gar net vorstellen...)^^



Ich bin männlich... siehst du mich aber gleich wie einen läufigen Rüden um das Weibchen herumschnorren und auf einmal lieb und so verständnisvoll sein oder direkt volle kanne anmachen? Nein? Dacht ich mir...


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> achso dan ist es mir wurscht was du zockst wahrscheinlich hello kitty da gibts pvp?



ne ich rede von Lunia....

das hat wenigsttens ein gescheides pvp nicht so wie wow o0


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> razyl schluck du luder!!!
> 
> muahaha
> 
> ...


scheiße was ist mir dir heute?


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> juhu nochn mobbing opfer^^



Bald hast du niemanden mehr der dir Sigs macht. Pass auf^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin männlich... siehst du mich aber gleich wie einen läufigen Rüden um das Weibchen herumschnorren und auf einmal lieb und so verständnisvoll sein oder direkt volle kanne anmachen? Nein? Dacht ich mir...


vll, weil http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=WhVMom6i8BY&...729&index=0


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> scheiße was ist mir dir heute?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Bald hast du niemanden mehr der dir Sigs macht. Pass auf^^


gott wieso musste mir sowas passieren,nur noch melih !neiiin!


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin männlich... siehst du mich aber gleich wie einen läufigen Rüden um das Weibchen herumschnorren und auf einmal lieb und so verständnisvoll sein oder direkt volle kanne anmachen? Nein? Dacht ich mir...


Siehst du mich das? Ich rede nur ein wenig sachlicher, aber hätte genau das gleiche zu jeden anderen gesagt. Und anmachen tu ich sicherlich keine im Internet.

@ Trolli:
Haben dich deine Ärzte wieder entlassen?


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> gott wieso musste mir sowas passieren,nur noch melih !neiiin!



Versuch mal deine sig mit [.center] [/center.] einzukreisen. aber ohne punkte^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Siehst du mich das? Ich rede nur ein wenig sachlicher, aber hätte genau das gleiche zu jeden anderen gesagt. Und anmachen tu ich sicherlich keine im Internet.
> 
> @ Trolli:
> Haben dich deine Ärzte wieder entlassen?


ach was arn das mit der alten schachtel letztens?stand doch dick drunter 87 weiblich sucht mann in jungen jahren


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Siehst du mich das? Ich rede nur ein wenig sachlicher, aber hätte genau das gleiche zu jeden anderen gesagt. Und anmachen tu ich sicherlich keine im Internet.
> 
> @ Trolli:
> Haben dich deine Ärzte wieder entlassen?


die können nix mehr sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



np: Ernst Busch - Die Moorsoldaten "Es brennt"
warum ernst busch? der singt da kein wort wenn ich mich recht erinner óÒ


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> ach was arn das mit der alten schachtel letztens?stand doch dick drunter 87 weiblich sucht mann in jungen jahren


da bist du ihm zuvorgekommen...


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da bist du ihm zuvorgekommen...


ja aber die person hatte son sailermoon kostüm und war sehr sehr fett also bin ich weggerannt


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Du brauchst es nicht zu leugnen... Auf einmal so sachlich sein... ja klar... als ob jetzt das niveau gehoben werden müsste... pff...

Und Brillchen, hab genug zu tun... Leute davon überzeugen das die Borge eine äußerst schlechte spielbare Rasse sind...


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

die person hatte übrigens ne grüne brille an


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du brauchst es nicht zu leugnen... Auf einmal so sachlich sein... ja klar... als ob jetzt das niveau gehoben werden müsste... pff...
> 
> Und Brillchen, hab genug zu tun... Leute davon überzeugen das die Borge eine äußerst schlechte spielbare Rasse sind...


klingt interessant... *hust*


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Ich komm jetzt gar nicht mehr mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

ihr habt se verscheucht ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> die person hatte übrigens ne grüne brille an


hm bist du dir sicher, dass du nicht einfach nur vor nem spiegel gestanden hast?


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich komm jetzt gar nicht mehr mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja,nene kumpel würde jetzt sagen : das ist schicksal,die kanaken landen immer im geritchssaal!


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du brauchst es nicht zu leugnen... Auf einmal so sachlich sein... ja klar... als ob jetzt das niveau gehoben werden müsste... pff...


Ich wär schon der Meinung das es das mal müsste...


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du brauchst es nicht zu leugnen... Auf einmal so sachlich sein... ja klar... als ob jetzt das niveau gehoben werden müsste... pff...
> 
> Und Brillchen, hab genug zu tun... Leute davon überzeugen das die Borge eine äußerst schlechte spielbare Rasse sind...


Öhem, du würdest es zu 100% nicht genauso reden wie manche hier gegenüber einer Frau/mädchen/weibliches Wesen.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm bist du dir sicher, dass du nicht einfach nur vor nem spiegel gestanden hast?


ich hab geschmack und trage keine grünen brillen und sailermoon kostüm und bin nicht fett


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

i don't think so, tim


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Leute die nicht auf unserem Niveau mithalten können steigen besser jetzt aus sonst kann es zu schweren Hirnschäden kommen. Oder sollte ich besser sagen auf unser Niveau sinken?


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem, du würdest es zu 100% nicht genauso reden wie manche hier gegenüber einer fotze.


fixed

btw _die fotzen hindern sich an der emazipation_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> fixed
> 
> btw _die fotzen hindern sich an der emazipation_
> 
> ...


sachma auf was biste heute?
o_O


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Leute die nicht auf unserem Niveau mithalten können steigen besser jetzt aus sonst kann es zu schweren Hirnschäden kommen. Oder sollte ich besser sagen auf unser Niveau sinken?



Ich glaub durch euch hab ich jetzt schon Hirnschäden kann ja nicht mehr schlimmer werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> fixed
> 
> btw _die fotzen hindern sich an der emazipation_
> 
> ...


Öhh
Sagmal, was geht denn mit dir ab Trolli? Zuviel oder zuwenig von deinen Tabletten genommen oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich glaub durch euch hab ich jetzt schon Hirnschäden kann ja nicht mehr schlimmer werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schlimmer geht immer


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem, du würdest es zu 100% nicht genauso reden wie manche hier gegenüber einer Frau/mädchen/weibliches Wesen.



Ich behandele jeden gleich scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich behandele jeden gleich scheiße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein wunder das du keine findest...


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich glaub durch euch hab ich jetzt schon Hirnschäden kann ja nicht mehr schlimmer werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und stell dir vor du bist seinm jahr im nachtschwärmer, die hirnschäden müssen ja verherrend sein

lg


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Unsere Brille ist doch auch ein Weibchen. *Und wenn sie war da *haben wir uns auch nie benommen. Und wie sagt man so schön. Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kein wunder das du keine findest...



hart zu sagen aber wenn man das so hört glaub ich das er recht hat =O


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sachma auf was biste heute?
> o_O


ich gebe doch nur frau ensslin wieder^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Ich behandle jeden nach religion/zugehörigkeit usw


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Unsere Brille ist doch auch ein Weibchen. Und wenn sie war da haben wir uns auch nie benommen. Und wie sagt man so schön. Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier


Wenn du echt glaubst das Brille weiblich ist...
@ Trolli: atme nochmal tief durch, trink was, und denk nochmal nach ok ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich behandle jeden nach religion/zugehörigkeit usw


*muss sich einen kommentar verkneifen*


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich behandle jeden nach religion/zugehörigkeit usw





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kein wunder das du keine findest...



Such ich? Nein... ich will erst mein Studium abschließen, hab genug ablenkungen die mich irritieren da brauch ich nicht ne nörgelnde, dauerquatschende Geldverbrennungsmaschine dazu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *muss sich einen kommentar verkneifen*


Komm schies ihn los dann kann ich mir meinen evtl. verkneifen


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du echt glaubst das Brille weiblich ist...
> @ Trolli: atme nochmal tief durch, trink was, und denk nochmal nach ok ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


trinken soll helfen? löl


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Such ich? Nein... ich will erst mein Studium abschließen, hab genug ablenkungen die mich irritieren da brauch ich nicht ne nörgelnde, dauerquatschende Geldverbrennungsmaschine dazu...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du von frauen so ein bild hast... oha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Trolli:ja hilft, mineralwasser vor allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du echt glaubst das Brille weiblich ist...
> @ Trolli: atme nochmal tief durch, trink was, und denk nochmal nach ok ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine ahnung hab noch nie nachgeschaut. Ich trau mich auch nciht. Wenn sie wirklich eines ist gibt es eine Ohrfeige wenn sies nicht ist gibts ein unerträgliches erlebnis das mich zum selbstmord zwingt


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> trinken soll helfen? löl


bei dir kann glaub ich nix mehr helfen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> trinken soll helfen? löl



In deinem Fall 2 Liter Methanol pur auf ex...


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

kommt mit euren kommis!


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Ach übrigens sprung ausem 5 stock tuts auch


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Keine ahnung hab noch nie nachgeschaut. Ich trau mich auch nciht. Wenn sie wirklich eines ist gibt es eine Ohrfeige wenn sies nicht ist gibts ein unerträgliches erlebnis das mich zum selbstmord zwingt


Ich nehme mal an, aus den ICQ gesprächen mit BrilleN:
ER ist nicht weiblich.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Keine ahnung hab noch nie nachgeschaut. Ich trau mich auch nciht. Wenn sie wirklich eines ist gibt es eine Ohrfeige wenn sies nicht ist gibts ein unerträgliches erlebnis das mich zum selbstmord zwingt


o_O


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Und Razyl... Ich habe im moment eben andere Prioritäten, da kann das Bild der anderen Dinge eben arg abrutschen außerdem hab ich noch keinen beweis für das Gegenteil kennengelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> kommt mit euren kommis!


der kommie is doch schon hier^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Warum find ich den fetten silermoon mann nicht in google damit ich ihn hier reinposten kann?


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der kommie is doch schon hier^^


da ist kein bild sondern nen kreuz


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und Razyl... Ich habe im moment eben andere Prioritäten, da kann das Bild der anderen Dinge eben arg abrutschen außerdem hab ich noch keinen beweis für das Gegenteil kennengelernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das wirste mit deiner einstellung auch erstma nicht kennenlernen


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und Razyl... Ich habe im moment eben andere Prioritäten, da kann das Bild der anderen Dinge eben arg abrutschen außerdem hab ich noch keinen beweis für das Gegenteil kennengelernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann tuts mir leid für dich^^


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Warum find ich den fetten silermoon mann nicht in google damit ich ihn hier reinposten kann?



was???????????????????????????????????????????????????????? =O


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> kommt mit euren kommis!



Die können Ruhig im Ostblock bleiben... scheiß kommunistenschweine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> was???????????????????????????????????????????????????????? =O


Tja einer person läuft zuhause gern als sailermoon verkleidet rum


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y42/haiku...ailorbeard2.jpg
den o_O


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Die können Ruhig im Ostblock bleiben... scheiß kommunistenschweine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bauarbeiter Witz Alarm


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Die können Ruhig im Ostblock bleiben... scheiß kommunistenschweine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der Osten rollt!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Tja einer person läuft zuhause gern als sailermoon verkleidet rum


mittlerweile ists net mehr lustig...


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y42/haiku...ailorbeard2.jpg
> den o_O



.....angst


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y42/haiku...ailorbeard2.jpg
> den o_O


you are imba bro!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mittlerweile ists net mehr lustig...


find ich schon


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das wirste mit deiner einstellung auch erstma nicht kennenlernen



Wie gesagt... im Moment brauch ich keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Dann tuts mir leid für dich^^



Brauch es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> you are imba bro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> you are imba bro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> find ich schon


du findest es auch lustig rektal mit einem küchenmixer penetriert zu werden...


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> was???????????????????????????????????????????????????????? =O



Hast du glück das du ne Frau bist. Jedes überflüssige Satzzeichen verkürtzt deinen ihr wisst schon was ich meine um 0,001mm.
Was bei Frauen passiert und ob überhaupt was passiert vermag ich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> .....angst


Genau das dachte ich damals auch
@ Saytan: Danke Kamui net mir^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du findest es auch lustig rektal mit einem küchenmixer penetriert zu werden...


was schwirrt dir so im kopf rum mein lieber?
Leb deine fantasyn woanders aus


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> was schwirrt dir so im kopf rum mein lieber?


1 guy and 1 cup?^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> 1 guy and 1 cup?^^


auch^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Januar 2009)

blöök
ich geh jetzt schlafen weil mir langweilig is ~_~

P.S.  Rise of the Argonauts braucht n besseres Speichersystem ( 1h zocken umsonst, weil einmal die Kamera gehangen ist und ich depp gedacht hab, dass Autosave den jetzigen Spielstand überschreibt -.- )


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau das dachte ich damals auch


so gings allen ausser melih der fands attraktiv


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> was schwirrt dir so im kopf rum mein lieber?
> Leb deine fantasyn woanders aus


das sind nicht meine fantasien, das ist ein bekannteres zitat...
und zudem: wer so geil auf bilder von fetten männern in sailor moon kostümen ist... nc


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> blöök
> ich geh jetzt schlafen weil mir langweilig is ~_~
> 
> P.S.  Rise of the Argonauts braucht n besseres Speichersystem ( 1h zocken umsonst, weil einmal die Kamera gehangen ist und ich depp gedacht hab, dass Autosave den jetzigen Spielstand überschreibt -.- )


Rise of the Argonauts war doch das komische Spiel von Liquid Entertaiment (die mit Battle Realms, boaaaah brauchen 2, Teil davon) was am ende dohc net soooo pralle war?
@ Saytan: das Bild kam von kamui Shiro...


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das sind nicht meine fantasien, das ist ein bekannteres zitat...
> und zudem: wer so geil auf bilder von fetten männern in sailor moon kostümen ist... nc


dan hör aufso rumzzulaufen und ich lass dich in ruhe


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> dan hör aufso rumzzulaufen und ich lass dich in ruhe


hab ich jemals angefangen? nein.
liefer nen beweis.


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> * beweis*



Zahlen sie per nachname?


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab ich jemals angefangen? nein.
> liefer nen beweis.


der beweis ist von damals ^^da habens alle gesagt dan muss es so sein^^


wne ich hab auch nicht angefangen


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das sind nicht meine fantasien, das ist ein bekannteres zitat...
> und zudem: wer so geil auf bilder von fetten männern in sailor moon kostümen ist... nc


Ohhhhh jahh ich steh da total drauf!!! Boaaahhh wie ich hier mit dem Bild grad abgeh Gott sei gesegnet dafür ohhhhh gott jaaahhhhh is des Hammer fuck yeah ohhhh wie Geil ich bin so scheis rallig


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> der beweis ist von damals ^^da habens alle gesagt dan muss es so sein^^
> 
> 
> wne ich hab auch nicht angefangen


wenn jetzt hier alle sagen: saytan ist schwul, dann muss es wohl so sein?


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Könnte wir wieder zu normalen Themen gehen=?
@ White:
Sitzt du grad mit Trolli einen Raum wo ihr eure tabletten nehmen tut oder auch net o_O


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ohhhhh jahh ich steh da total drauf!!! Boaaahhh wie ich hier mit dem Bild grad abgeh Gott sei gesegnet dafür ohhhhh gott jaaahhhhh is des Hammer fuck yeah ohhhh wie Geil ich bin so scheis rallig


du und melih könnten heiraten


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn jetzt hier alle sagen: saytan ist schwul, dann muss es wohl so sein?


versuch sie dazu zu bringen


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> versuch sie dazu zu bringen


Saytan ist schwul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan NERVT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und ist schwul)


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan ist schwul!


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

ich werde niemals sagen jmd ist schwul um ihnd amit zu beleidigen.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Saytan ist schwul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Saytan NERVT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Saytan ist schwul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du weisst ganz genau das ich böse bin absolut nicht schwul also erzähl nicht^^


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich werde niemals sagen jmd ist schwul um ihnd amit zu beleidigen.



machen wir auch nicht. Wir folgen nur einem Befehl


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ohhhhh jahh ich steh da total drauf!!! Boaaahhh wie ich hier mit dem Bild grad abgeh Gott sei gesegnet dafür ohhhhh gott jaaahhhhh is des Hammer fuck yeah ohhhh wie Geil ich bin so scheis rallig



ich weiß nicht ob ich mehr angst vor dir oder den fetten mann haben soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> versuch sie dazu zu bringen


hm wieso sollte ich?
lieber lasse ich dich in dem irrglauben, den du hast (wo du ja selbst weisst, es ist nicht so) und lasse dich daran aufgeilen, wenn du dich so lustig fühlst.

hm, aber da jetzt eh so viele sagen, du bist schwul: da hastes.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich werde niemals sagen jmd ist schwul um ihnd amit zu beleidigen.


Trolli, du bist heute verdammt komisch. Erst deine komischen Beleidigungen bzw Diskrimminierungen oben und nun das


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich werde niemals sagen jmd ist schwul um ihnd amit zu beleidigen.



Ist für dich schon zu schwach gelle?


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm wieso sollte ich?
> lieber lasse ich dich in dem irrglauben, den du hast (wo du ja selbst weisst, es ist nicht so) und lasse dich daran aufgeilen, wenn du dich so lustig fühlst.


ich lach nicht über meine eigenen witze


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> machen wir auch nicht. Wir folgen nur einem Befehl





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn jetzt hier alle sagen: saytan ist schwul, dann muss es wohl so sein?



Saytan ist schwul =D


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob ich mehr angst vor dir oder den fetten mann haben soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Definitiv vor mir


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trolli, du bist heute verdammt komisch. Erst deine komischen Beleidigungen bzw Diskrimminierungen oben und nun das


ich bin der personifizierte widerspruch


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Jaa komt nur her,nennt mich schwul hahahahahhaah!Ich nehms mit euch allen auf.


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> machen wir auch nicht. Wir folgen nur einem Befehl



oO an meine Zitat erkenne ich grade wieso Adolf plötzlich alles in der hand hatte oO


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Saytan ist schwul =D


wolln wa ficken?kenn nen gutes lokal in berlin


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Definitiv vor mir



jetzt bin ich ja wenigens gewarnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Jaa komt nur her,nennt mich schwul hahahahahhaah!Ich nehms mit euch allen auf.



Du und welche Armee? ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Jaa komt nur her,nennt mich schwul hahahahahhaah!Ich nehms mit euch allen auf.


du bist n ich deine muddah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Jaa komt nur her,nennt mich schwul hahahahahhaah!Ich nehms mit euch allen auf.


ja, glaube ich, dass dus mit uns allen "aufnimmst" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> wolln wa ficken?kenn nen gutes lokal in berlin



can't touch this.....


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> oO an meine Zitat erkenne ich grade wieso Adolf plötzlich alles in der hand hatte oO


hahahah siehste ich bin der führer!


Wollt ihr den totalen Krieg??


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> hahahah siehste ich bin der führer!
> 
> 
> Wollt ihr den totalen Krieg??


ne, nur deinen totalen ban.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> oO an meine Zitat erkenne ich grade wieso Adolf plötzlich alles in der hand hatte oO


törlich. keiner hat die ideologie wirklich geglaubt. wär ja auch schlimm für die deutschen


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du und welche Armee? ^^


wirste sehen,aber keine komische lang horen star trek armee


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> wolln wa ficken?kenn nen gutes lokal in berlin


Saytan, der war nun echt unter allen niveau >>
Und du bekommst nen Bann bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> can't touch this.....


tüllich kannste


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> hahahah siehste ich bin der führer!
> 
> 
> Wollt ihr den totalen Krieg??



Eher das du total mal von deinem totalen PC weggehst... und trollie auch... spritzt euch mal ein bissl O2 in die Venen... is ja nicht auszuhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

ich will das totale sieb


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Eher das du total mal von deinem totalen PC weggehst... und trollie auch... spritzt euch mal ein bissl O2 in die Venen... is ja nicht auszuhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist mies =O


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Saytan, der war nun echt unter allen niveau >>
> Und du bekommst nen Bann bald
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Report Button ist so verlockend aber ich kann Saytan nicht einfach so ausliefern!


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Eher das du total mal von deinem totalen PC weggehst... und trollie auch... spritzt euch mal ein bissl O2 in die Venen... is ja nicht auszuhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich nerve nicht ich verusch mich zu verteidigen vor ner horde marodierender nerds


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Der Report Button ist so verlockend aber ich kann Saytan nicht einfach so ausliefern!


Brauchste auch net, mach ich^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich will das totale sieb


trollie,sie sind gegen nus wir sollten uns verbünden


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brauchste auch net, mach ich^^


Elender verräter!Ich komme irgendwann wieder!hahahaaa


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich will das totale sieb


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DhO7CqONUVo&...;emb=0&aq=f


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> ich nerve nicht ich verusch mich zu verteidigen vor ner horde marodierender nerds


dann gejh einfach hier weg? die icq von der neuen haste ja eh, da brauchste hier net aufzufallen



Razyl schrieb:


> Brauchste auch net, mach ich^^


danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist mies =O



Ich bin nicht mies... ich bin nur sauber und konsequent... und warum sollte ICH mir denn die Finger schmutzig machen, wenn sie es selber können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Eher das du total mal von deinem totalen PC weggehst... und trollie auch... spritzt euch mal ein bissl O2 in die Venen... is ja nicht auszuhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weißt du denn nciht mehr dass draußen die sonne is?


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Was muss ich da beim Report Meldung angeben? Sexuell anstößig oder was


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann gejh einfach hier weg? die icq von der neuen haste ja eh, da brauchste hier net au(s)fzufallen


ich bin immer so immer soo immer so immer so


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht mies... ich bin nur sauber und konsequent... und warum sollte ICH mir denn die Finger schmutzig machen, wenn sie es selber können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weil "ein bissl" O2 nicht ausreicht. 
da leiden die nur.
und das ist mies.


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

So ist raus


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> weißt du denn nciht mehr dass draußen die sonne is?



Die ist im moment nicht da... es ist Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> weil "ein bissl" O2 nicht ausreicht.
> da leiden die nur.
> und das ist mies.


Ich leide nicht,nur weis ich nicht wies mti trolli aussieht


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> weil "ein bissl" O2 nicht ausreicht.
> da leiden die nur.
> und das ist mies.



DAS ist dann aber nicht mehr mein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich leide nicht,nur weis ich nicht wies mti trolli aussieht


du weisst aber schon, was passiert, wenn du dir O2 spritzt? und das dann noch in einer zu geringen dosis?


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du weisst aber schon, was passiert, wenn du dir O2 spritzt? und das dann noch in einer zu geringen dosis?


Ja ich weiss aber du meintest nicht o2 ich glabu du meintest wohl eher einfach das wir wegen irgendwas leiden ^^bzw das wir irre sind


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

mal was anderes

Achja und /reported^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Die ist im moment nicht da... es ist Nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das is nur tarnung


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Hmmm...
wieso wundert mich es grade gar net, das schon eine seite voll ist in den gästebuch von... öhm... argh namen vergessen :/
@ White:
Einbetten auf Anfrage deaktiviert


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss aber du meintest nicht o2 ich glabu du meintest wohl eher einfach das wir wegen irgendwas leiden ^^bzw das wir irre sind


ich glaube du weisst wirklich nicht was passiert, sonst würdest net son mist labern


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan hat 30 Tage Pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Saytan hat 30 Tage Pause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke.
Nun geht das hier ein wenig ordentlicher weiter


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Saytan hat 30 Tage Pause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OHHHHhhhhh gogo Bannhammer gogo


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Saytan hat 30 Tage Pause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er kam, sah und bannte!


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Saytan hat 30 Tage Pause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Überall wo ich auftauch musst du die hormone der männer unterdrücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich fühl mich so schuldig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (23. Januar 2009)

das glaube ich nicht Tim weil er ein zweites Profil hat *pfeif*


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Überall wo ich auftauch musst du die hormone der männer unterdrücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, ich sags mal so:
Es ist ein öffentliches Forum, und da gehören solche Ausdrücke nicht wirklich hin, wie die von Saytan o_O


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hab vernommen, das hier schon wieder einiges schief läuft?


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Shcon 1 Seite im Gästebuch? oO
Ich hab grademal 4 Posts oderso. Bin ich euch nicht eigenartig genug oder warum verachtet ihr mich so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Überall wo ich auftauch musst du die hormone der männer unterdrücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Is auch richtig so das du dich schuldig fühlst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


merke... im Internet unter einem Haufen sozialgestörter niemals offenlegen das man weiblich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, ich sags mal so:
> Es ist ein öffentliches Forum, und da gehören solche Ausdrücke nicht wirklich hin, wie die von Saytan o_O


wös für ausdrücke?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, ich sags mal so:
> Es ist ein öffentliches Forum, und da gehören solche Ausdrücke nicht wirklich hin, wie die von Saytan o_O


ich glaube sie meint noch ihren anderen thread : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...87320&st=40


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab vernommen, das hier schon wieder einiges schief läuft?


Das ist schon geklärt, Saytan hat mal wieder daneben gehauen :/
@ Kangrim: hm du bist mir zuuu eigenartig als das ich dir nen GB eintrag hinterlassen kann


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab vernommen, das hier schon wieder einiges schief läuft?


Wieso schon wieder? Du tust so als würden wir jeden 2. Abend Bockmist baun also echt^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wieso schon wieder? Du tust so als würden wir jeden 2. Abend Bockmist baun also echt^^



Stimmt, das ist nämlich falsch... es ist JEDEN Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ist nämlich falsch... es ist JEDEN Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


-.-
das wollte ich grad schreiben :>


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ist nämlich falsch... es ist JEDEN Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Falsch, es WÄRE jeden Abend, aber an jeden abend ist Saytan net da


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wieso schon wieder? Du tust so als würden wir jeden 2. Abend Bockmist baun also echt^^


yay jeden 2. abend bockbier


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Wo is Lilly eigentlich heute? Krieg langsam Entzugserscheinung von der Katze!!! Müss ma noch mehr Mist baun das se kommt? =P


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wo is Lilly eigentlich heute? Krieg langsam Entzugserscheinung von der Katze!!! Müss ma noch mehr Mist baun das se kommt? =P


Nachtschwärmerallergie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wo is Lilly eigentlich heute? Krieg langsam Entzugserscheinung von der Katze!!! Müss ma noch mehr Mist baun das se kommt? =P


ich könnt ja schon wieder n wort austauschen^^
aber ich galub dass würden viele nich toll finden XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nachtschwärmerallergie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dagegen hilft nur eine hochkonzentrierte dosis closes im wow bereich =O


----------



## IDF (23. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich könnt ja schon wieder n wort austauschen^^
> aber ich galub dass würden viele nich toll finden XD


Ich kanns mir fast denken^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

IDF schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


keine gute idee... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dagegen hilft nur eine hochkonzentrierte dosis closes im wow bereich =O





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na toll FEAR II fängt toll an :/
@ IDF: wow saytan, sehr schlau...


----------



## IDF (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> keine gute idee...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was den?ist doch ein spamm thread oder?


----------



## IDF (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und wer ist saytan?

nach recherchieren(in den vorherigen seiten nachgucken) seh ich das saytan soeben gebannt wurde durch bösen verrat!von white-frost(dessen bann erlebnis sein leben vernichtete)


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

IDF schrieb:


> was den?ist doch ein spamm thread oder?


saytan... du solltest doch dsa mit melih mitbekommen haben... :\


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

IDF schrieb:


> was den?ist doch ein spamm thread oder?


1. Beitrag, gleich ein Smiley
=> Saytan


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Überall wo ich auftauch musst du die hormone der männer unterdrücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was machst du hier oO

Erst heute gejoint und schon im Abschaumteil des Forums gelandet *fg*


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Was machst du hier oO
> 
> Erst heute gejoint und schon im Abschaumteil des Forums gelandet *fg*


Also das war gemein Carcha!


----------



## IDF (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> saytan... du solltest doch dsa mit melih mitbekommen haben... :\


wer ist melih und was mitbekommern?


----------



## IDF (23. Januar 2009)

hmm


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Was machst du hier oO
> 
> Erst heute gejoint und schon im Abschaumteil des Forums gelandet *fg*


punks <3


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

IDF schrieb:


> und wer ist saytan?



Du bist genauso dummdreist wie Melih...



> Erst heute gejoint und schon im Abschaumteil des Forums gelandet *fg*



Na danke! Ihr wollt ja keinen STO bereich eröffnen um das Niveau hier im Forum zu heben! Also selbst schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Was machst du hier oO
> 
> Erst heute gejoint und schon im Abschaumteil des Forums gelandet *fg*


hey du hast hier auch schon 140 posts... und jetzt erzähl mir nicht, du treibst dich hier nur rum, um uns zu beobachten =P


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

IDF schrieb:


> wer ist melih und was mitbekommern?


Oh man...
Saytan... glaub nicht das du mit sowas weiterkommst...
Also brille, White und Ich sind kein Abschaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wo is Lilly eigentlich heute? Krieg langsam Entzugserscheinung von der Katze!!! Müss ma noch mehr Mist baun das se kommt? =P



Mach nur. Gibt aber nen Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Boaaahhh der war aber gemein ich fühl mich jetz fei ernsthaft Beleidigt..... Das tat Weh hier.... ich ich bin am Boden... Kann man Mods reporten? Des tat richtig fiese Weh


----------



## IDF (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh man...
> Saytan... glaub nicht das du mit sowas weiterkommst...
> Also brille, White und Ich sind kein Abschaum
> 
> ...


Doch seit ihr,ich behaupte das mal weil ihr meint ich sei ne böse person


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Boaaahhh der war aber gemein ich fühl mich jetz fei ernsthaft Beleidigt..... Das tat Weh hier.... ich ich bin am Boden... Kann man Mods reporten? Des tat richtig fiese Weh


ja.
zum report gibts nen bannhammer ins gesicht  mit pommes zum mitnehmen <.<


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Boaaahhh der war aber gemein ich fühl mich jetz fei ernsthaft Beleidigt..... Das tat Weh hier.... ich ich bin am Boden... Kann man Mods reporten? Des tat richtig fiese Weh


kann man die haben auchen Report Button bei ihren posts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ IDF:
.... du lernst auch nie aus


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Muhahahhaha!

15mal gegen ein anderen Sieg gewonnnen obwohl er level 30 war (ich  bin level 19 :/) und pvp level 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

IDF schrieb:


> Doch seit ihr,ich behaupte das mal weil ihr meint ich sei ne böse person


seitseid.de


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Mach nur. Gibt aber nen Hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wundert mich eh das ich noch nie einen abbekommen hab bei dem Zeug was ich teilweise gebracht hab^^


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth ist immer full equiped im Forum unterwegs wie man an seiner Signatur erkennt.^^


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Was machst du hier oO
> 
> Erst heute gejoint und schon im Abschaumteil des Forums gelandet *fg*



ich weiß es auch nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin wohl irgnedwie reingerutscht und jetzt steck ich im teufelskreis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wundert mich eh das ich noch nie einen abbekommen hab bei dem Zeug was ich teilweise gebracht hab^^


führ carcha nicht in versuchung... spam verjährt nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2009)

IDF schrieb:


> hmm



Hi Saytan. Damit wären deine beiden Accs nun permanent gebannt, da du dich dem Ban widersetzt hast. Zukünftige Accounts werden auch sofort Permbanned. Schönes Leben noch.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ich weiß es auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wer nutzt die vorlage?
denkt dran eine frau!!!!!!


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Âlso das war... so zwischen gemein und nicht gemein carcha^^
Aber hey: nie wieder Saytan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hi Saytan. Damit wären deine beiden Accs nun permanent gebannt, da du dich dem Ban widersetzt hast. Zukünftige Accounts werden auch sofort Permbanned. Schönes Leben noch.



WoW heißt das wir werden Saytan niemehr wiederlesen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wundert mich eh das ich noch nie einen abbekommen hab bei dem Zeug was ich teilweise gebracht hab^^



Zeig mal. *fies grins*


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hi Saytan. Damit wären deine beiden Accs nun permanent gebannt, da du dich dem Ban widersetzt hast. Zukünftige Accounts werden auch sofort Permbanned. Schönes Leben noch.


Immer mitten in die Fresse rein!!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Das wars... keine Schweigeminute, keine Feier... ruhe satt xD


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hi Saytan. Damit wären deine beiden Accs nun permanent gebannt, da du dich dem Ban widersetzt hast. Zukünftige Accounts werden auch sofort Permbanned. Schönes Leben noch.



Haha

Pwned


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> WoW heißt das wir werden Saytan niemehr wiederlesen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Es wundert mich, dass ich zum Abschaum des Forums gehöre^^


----------



## Taikunsun (23. Januar 2009)

ich hab ja gesagt er macht sich einen zweiten account aber nein keiner hört mal wieder auf mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

saytan holt sich ne neue ip, macht sich nen neuen acc und macht keine andeutungen wer er is. und schon isser wieder da.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Häh? Wieso?^^


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=VtSLh3Yq0Lw


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> saytan holt sich ne neue ip, macht sich nen neuen acc und macht keine andeutungen wer er is. und schon isser wieder da.



Das hält der eh nicht durch und sein ureignes selbst kann man nicht verleugnen, er wird sich verraten auf die eine oder die andere Weise...


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Es wundert mich, dass ich zum Abschaum des Forums gehöre^^


Du postest hier wie wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Achja und^^


Carcharoth schrieb:


> Erst heute gejoint und schon im Abschaumteil des Forums gelandet *fg*


du postest ja auch hier hmm heist des nich das du auch Abschaum bist


----------



## Ocian (23. Januar 2009)

Abschaum wurde gerufen, erscheine wie angeordnet *g*


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Hmm die Mods tauchen aufeinmal alle auf hier, seltsam^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Es wundert mich, dass ich zum Abschaum des Forums gehöre^^


erkenne dein schicksal an...
wir sind der buffedsche abschaum.
(aber wir ham trotzdem den größten postcounter höhö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
spaß^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

np: Los Fastidios - Vecchio skinhead "La Verdadera Fuerza De La Call"

oi! oi! oi!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm die Mods tauchen aufeinmal alle auf hier, seltsam^^


wie wenn im rl so 20 polizisten um dich rumstehen: machen sie nur weiter, lassen sie sich nicht stören *verstört um sich schau*


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie wenn im rl so 20 polizisten um dich rumstehen: machen sie nur weiter, lassen sie sich nicht stören *verstört um sich schau*


Kennste die Situation ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> saytan holt sich ne neue ip, macht sich nen neuen acc und macht keine andeutungen wer er is. und schon isser wieder da.



Ich vertraue auf die Reportfunktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich vertraue auf die Reportfunktion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bin ich dabei Carcha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich vertraue auf die Reportfunktion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der reportfunktion kannste vertrauen... dem mensch aber nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#


mein Imba Sieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich vertraue auf die Reportfunktion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich doch, wir sind immer bereit zu helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der reportfunktion kannste vertrauen... dem mensch aber nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist ganz einfach: Wenn jeder meint hier scheiße bauen zu können und die anderen Leute schützen ihn, dann muss der Thread halt geschlossen werden :> Der Nachtschwärmer ist kein "abgesonderter Teil" wo keine Regeln gelten.


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> #
> ...



was ist den das für ein spiel?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach: Wenn jeder meint hier scheiße bauen zu können und die anderen Leute schützen ihn, dann muss der Thread halt geschlossen werden :> Der Nachtschwärmer ist kein "abgesonderter Teil" wo keine Regeln gelten.


so hab ich das aber auch gar nicht gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach: Wenn jeder meint hier scheiße bauen zu können und die anderen Leute schützen ihn, dann muss der Thread halt geschlossen werden :> Der Nachtschwärmer ist kein "abgesonderter Teil" wo keine Regeln gelten.


Muss er denn dieses mal geschlossen werden? Diesmal wurde reported ja eigentlich.


----------



## Ocian (23. Januar 2009)

Wenn man bei Carcharoth schleimt, kann es zu wirlkürlichen Hammerproc führen.
Hab ich zumindest von der Tante meiner Freundin deren 3. Schwester in Australien erfahren.
Wird aber bald gefixt.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach: Wenn jeder meint hier scheiße bauen zu können und die anderen Leute schützen ihn, dann muss der Thread halt geschlossen werden :> Der Nachtschwärmer ist kein "abgesonderter Teil" wo keine Regeln gelten.


AHHHHHH LILLY IS DAAAAA *austick* ahhhhhhhhhhh *kreisch* boaaaahhhhhhh *.*


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> was ist den das für ein spiel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lunia

zurzeit einer der besten PvP 1on1 spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach: Wenn jeder meint hier scheiße bauen zu können und die anderen Leute schützen ihn, dann muss der Thread halt geschlossen werden :> Der Nachtschwärmer ist kein "abgesonderter Teil" wo keine Regeln gelten.


is aber faktisch doch so. hier wird imho n bissl mehr als nur spam toleriert.


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Lunia
> 
> zurzeit einer der besten PvP 1on1 spiele
> 
> ...



achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Wieder ein Stück schlauer Melih o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Lunia
> 
> zurzeit einer der besten PvP 1on1 spiele
> 
> ...


gibts da nur 1on1?
oder ist das nur der hauptaspekt


----------



## Skatero (23. Januar 2009)

Lunia... Noch nie gehört.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Wenn man bei Carcharoth schleimt, kann es zu wirlkürlichen Hammerproc führen.
> Hab ich zumindest von der Tante meiner Freundin deren 3. Schwester in Australien erfahren.
> Wird aber bald gefixt.



Bald? Pff ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Januar 2009)

uhhh ich glaub ich hab grad ne geile seite entdeckt


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gibts da nur 1on1?
> oder ist das nur der hauptaspekt



Hauptaspekt...

es gibt auch 4on4 3on3 2on2 pve solo "stages" raid "stages"


das pve system ist wie secreat of mana 2 (das pvp eig auch) am anfang eig auch pipifax aber später extrem schwer :/


ps: ist seit 5 tagen in europa zum downloaden da



nochmal ps: das geile dran sind die extrem schweren und geilen combo attacken 

beispiel combo


A A A leertaste S A A tritt (zauber) Pfeil nach links pfeil nach rechts A S Destruction Fist


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bald? Pff ^^


It's not a Bug, it's a Feature!

stimmts ? ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> It's not a Bug, it's a Feature!
> 
> stimmts ? ^^


Nein, aber das Problem ist uns bekannt.


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nein, aber das Problem ist uns bekannt.


Wir arbeiten daran.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> A A A leertaste S A A tritt (zauber) Pfeil nach links pfeil nach rechts A S Destruction Fist


kann man die belegung ändern?


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kann man die belegung ändern?



ka

aber ich brauchte das eig nt machen....liegt bei mir perfekt xD


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

fup


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Immer alles PvP :/


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> fup



Was heist das?


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Was heist das?


Eine verdammt gute Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (23. Januar 2009)

Re, ey ihr seid keine stunde alleine schon wird einer gebanned... ich trauer offiziell um saytan...


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Was heist das?


Hat solang keiner was geschrieben da dacht ich ich mach den Schritt


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)




----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Re, ey ihr seid keine stunde alleine schon wird einer gebanned... ich trauer offiziell um saytan...


Du trauerst um ihn? selber schuld wenn er so einen mist baut


----------



## Skatero (23. Januar 2009)

Wahrscheinlich gar nichts.
(Oder Kopf-Tastatur)


----------



## Silenzz (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du trauerst um ihn? selber schuld wenn er so einen mist baut


hmmm komm mit ihm gut klar aber egal... finds schade das er gebanned wurde...


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> hmmm komm mit ihm gut klar aber egal... finds schade das er gebanned wurde...


Wie gesagt selber schuld, wenn er so einen mist schreibt ist es klar das er gesperrt wird und dann noch einen twink acc....


----------



## Skatero (23. Januar 2009)

Jaja. Immer dieses bannen.
Pöse Mods.


----------



## Silenzz (23. Januar 2009)

naja demnächst wird erstmal die Friedenstüte rumgereicht dann sind wir alle lieb zueinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Huhu neue waffe bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> naja demnächst wird erstmal die Friedenstüte rumgereicht dann sind wir alle lieb zueinander
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dürfte ich vorher wissen was in dieser tüte drinne ist?


----------



## Skatero (23. Januar 2009)

Frieden! Ist doch logisch.


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dürfte ich vorher wissen was in dieser tüte drinne ist?



Drogen...was sonst


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Drogen...was sonst


Naja dann nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

Neue waffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (23. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Frieden! Ist doch logisch.


Genau, und nein Melih in meinen Friedenstüten sind nur 100% Frieden drin und keine anderen Schadstoffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Januar 2009)

Bin hier mal weg Gute Nacht euch


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

Glückwunsch, acuh wenn ich von diesen spiel noch nie was gehört habe o_O
Nacht White


----------



## Skatero (23. Januar 2009)

Voll der Crap. Die Waffe.
lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, acuh wenn ich von diesen spiel noch nie was gehört habe o_O
> Nacht White



is auch seit 5 tagen drausn in europa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@vorposter

dann zeig mir ne bessere


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

So ich geh auch schlafen,im bett isses wärmer als im zimmer aufen stuhl zu sitzen >< nacht


----------



## Silenzz (24. Januar 2009)

bin ich jetzt allein hier..?oO


----------



## Tabuno (24. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> bin ich jetzt allein hier..?oO


vielleicht


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> bin ich jetzt allein hier..?oO


Darfst net traurig sein Silenzz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> @vorposter
> dann zeig mir ne bessere


Hmm.
Ich kenne das Spiel nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Nein... aber ich bin Trekki das zählt wohl nicht...


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein... aber ich bin Trekki das zählt wohl nicht... *in diesen forum*


Hier nicht, aber woanders sicherlich


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

*ausdemschattenkomm*

Bin auchnoch da


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

So nun aber wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hier nicht, aber woanders sicherlich


find ich cool razy das du wach bleibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. Januar 2009)

Sieht ganz so aus.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hier nicht, aber woanders sicherlich



Pff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geh schon, hau ab! Du wolltest schlafen!


----------



## Melih (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> *ausdemschattenkomm*
> 
> Bin auchnoch da



DU kranke Psychobaten sau zählst nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*kangrim wieder in den schatten kick*


----------



## Silenzz (24. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> DU kranke Psychobaten sau zählst nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


richtig gemacht melih....^^


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> DU kranke Psychobaten sau zählst nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Melih wo bekomm ich das spiel her? Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit google weil ich das noch garnicht ausprobiert habe weil ich heute eigentlich keine lust mehr auf downloads hab.^^


----------



## Tabuno (24. Januar 2009)

hmmm ich sag auch einfach mal
R.I.P. Saytan


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> R.I.P.



Rest in Pieces?


----------



## Melih (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Melih wo bekomm ich das spiel her? Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit google weil ich das noch garnicht ausprobiert habe weil ich heute eigentlich keine lust mehr auf downloads hab.^^



http://lunia.ijji.com/ -.-


Auserdem:

Lern googeln du noob!


----------



## Skatero (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Melih wo bekomm ich das spiel her? Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit google weil ich das noch garnicht ausprobiert habe weil ich heute eigentlich keine lust mehr auf downloads hab.^^


google.
Oder einfach hier --> geht auch  hier


----------



## Tabuno (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Rest in Pieces


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Falls du daraus grad Frieden machen wolltest Tabuno... ist es immernoch nicht richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

So genug diskutiert... ich höre schon das flüstern der unzähligen Drohnen in meinen gedanken Oo...


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> So genug diskutiert... ich höre schon das flüstern der unzähligen Drohnen in meinen gedanken Oo...



Joa ich werd mich dann auch mal zur ruhe begeben. Gute nacht und schlaft nicht so böse von banhammern


----------



## Tabuno (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> So genug diskutiert... ich höre schon das flüstern der unzähligen Drohnen in meinen gedanken Oo...


Rest in Peace, ja ich hab halt nicht nachgedacht^^


----------



## Melih (24. Januar 2009)

ich geh auch mal off


----------



## Skatero (24. Januar 2009)

Hab kurz eine Frage zm iPod bzw. zu iTunes. (Dachte mache kein neuen Thread auf.)
Ich will meine Musik auf den iPod laden, aber ich habe schon Musik auf dem iPod.
Wenn ich den iPod jetzt synchronisieren würde, würde alles gelöscht werden. Weil ich eine neue Festplatte habe, habe ich diese Musik nicht mehr auf dem Pc.
Weiss jemand, ob man das einzeln raufladen kann?
Oder irgend eine andere Problemlösung.


----------



## Tabuno (24. Januar 2009)

Kann dir leider nicht weiter helfen, Skatero. Bin dann auch mal weg, cu.


----------



## Skatero (24. Januar 2009)

Ok. Ist erledigt.
Bin jetzt auch mal off.
Gn8.


----------



## Mondryx (24. Januar 2009)

Kennt ihr das Gefühl, wenn ihr betrunken seit, aber trotzdem noch eure umwelt wahrnehmen könnt? so gehts mir gerade...bin eben mit der ubahn vom kumpel aus gekommen und noch ziemlich hacke vom saufabend...omg ey, ich muss pennen xD


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Gutn abend!


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Good N8! Juhu 2. heut Abend


----------



## neo1986 (24. Januar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das Gefühl, wenn ihr betrunken seit, aber trotzdem noch eure umwelt wahrnehmen könnt? so gehts mir gerade...bin eben mit der ubahn vom kumpel aus gekommen und noch ziemlich hacke vom saufabend...omg ey, ich muss pennen xD


Ja so geht es mir immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Nabend Leute


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

Naaabend^^


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Hi Kangrim^^^Haste mein Neues Ava schon gesehen? *g*


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hi Kangrim^^^Haste mein Neues Ava schon gesehen? *g*



Jo schon ausm Design Thread.^^


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

hattu fein gemacht^^ jetzt mach dir noch ne nice sig und alle freuen sich^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> hattu fein gemacht^^ jetzt mach dir noch ne nice sig und alle freuen sich^^


Nein ich freu mich net!


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

wie lang geht eigentlich nochmal die abstimmung??^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Abend 

<--- back to roots was Avatar angeht


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Nagit... Aba mit meinem Programm kann ich sowas wie du dort stehen hast in der Sig, niemals machn... schade,
Suche schon seit 6 std nach etwas  das geht (heute)


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> wie lang geht eigentlich nochmal die abstimmung??^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Ahnung.
Mir gefallen aber die Signaturen alle. Manche zwar mehr und manche weniger aber das ist ja normal.^^


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

kenn mich leider aufn mac net aus^^ sry daher kann ich dir auch net sagen ob es dat wat für gibt?? aber müsste net PS auch aufn Mac laufen??


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


?


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was los trolli=?


----------



## Melih (24. Januar 2009)

Nabend ihr barbie Puppen Sammler


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Nabend ihr barbie Puppen Sammler


Rede net von dir Melih immer.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

mmh.. Du musst wissen ich bin 16... und mir fehlen "die finanziellen Mittel"


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Abend du YuGiOh vergötterer


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Januar 2009)

regt mich grad alles auf.
youtube weil mein vid nich on kommt. (hab das um 5uhr geuppt)
und dieses ganze torrent leecher gesindel weil dsa fucking nazis sind die sich nen scheiß um andere kümmern und nich weiter seeden wenn se 100% ham. nu darf ich das immer alleine machen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> mmh.. Du musst wissen ich bin 16... und mir fehlen "die finanziellen Mittel"


Also die meisten in deinem Alter holen das durch rapidshare.com wieder raus *fg*


----------



## Melih (24. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Abend du YuGiOh vergötterer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Razyl


ich mein nicht mich sondern dich -.-^^


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Ich vergöttere das nicht! Bin nicht mal Fanboy. Hab diese Animation gefunden und dachte mir die stell ich ma rein als Ava


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> mmh.. Du musst wissen ich bin 16... und mir fehlen "die finanziellen Mittel"


mmH...gibt andere Mittel & Wege um sich was zu besorgen^^ Auf welche du kommst weiß ich net aber i kenn einige^^


----------



## Melih (24. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich vergöttere das nicht! Bin nicht mal Fanboy. Hab diese Animation gefunden und dachte mir die stell ich ma rein als Ava




http://z0r.de/?id=842

Oh Mein Gott!


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> @Razyl
> 
> 
> ich mein nicht mich sondern dich -.-^^


Nö, hab nie sowas gehabt, weder irgendwo im kaufhaus gesehen.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

ach echt? kannste mir Beispiele nennen? Das wäre echt nett^^
Aber bitte komm nicht mit "papa fragn".


----------



## Melih (24. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ach echt? kannste mir Beispiele nennen? Das wäre echt nett^^
> Aber bitte komm nicht mit "papa fragn".



Mami fragn wär ne idee


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Namd


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Namd


Abend Selor "Trekky" Kiith


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ach echt? kannste mir Beispiele nennen? Das wäre echt nett^^
> Aber bitte komm nicht mit "papa fragn".





Zez schrieb:


> Also die meisten in deinem Alter holen das durch rapidshare.com wieder raus *fg*



...

Aber psst!
Will dich natürlich nicht zu was illegalem verführen (:


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Wenn die Polizei kommt weisse ich auf ein bestimmtes Profil hin...*pfeif*


----------



## Melih (24. Januar 2009)

Gegen  die Polizei hilft nur 


http://z0r.de/?id=880


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

*murmel* Man sollte z0r.de für Melih sperren *pfeif*


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

ich will udn kann des hier net äußern^^ such dir ne nette torrent community raus und frag da mal im Suche bereich nach^^



riesentrolli schrieb:


> regt mich grad alles auf.
> und dieses ganze torrent leecher gesindel weil dsa fucking nazis sind die sich nen scheiß um andere kümmern und nich weiter seeden wenn se 100% ham. nu darf ich das immer alleine machen
> 
> 
> ...




die regen mich auch jedesmal auf....


----------



## Melih (24. Januar 2009)

Dracun?


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Gegen  die Polizei hilft nur
> 
> 
> http://z0r.de/?id=880




könntest du bitte den z0r driss aufhören melih??
wäre dir sehr verbunden wenn des machbar wäre


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Dracun?


ja?


----------



## Melih (24. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> ja?



Hab vor ein paar tagen ein Mmorpg im Secreat of mana 2 style gefunden *gg*


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

aha und weiter>??^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (24. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> aha und weiter>??^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da du ja ein Snes freak bist dachte ich das es dich intressiert


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

aso ja aber mehr SoM 1^^ 2 kenn ich garnet^^


----------



## Melih (24. Januar 2009)

SoM 2 ist fast das selbe nur das man da zu 2 bzw 3 spielen kann und sein charakter aussuchen kann und entscheiden kann ob dein Charakter böse oder gut ist (die handlungen bleiben gleich nur die klasse ändert sich)


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

cool gibt des auch für PAL??^^


----------



## Nuffing (24. Januar 2009)

Abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (24. Januar 2009)

PAL?


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abend Karina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!

*scnr*


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Abent Tuu


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!
> 
> *scnr*


o_O


----------



## Melih (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!
> 
> *scnr*



und So hört sich ein Erregter Trekky an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2009)

juutn abend


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> juutn abend


MANOOOOOOO abend^^


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

PAL Europäische Norm, NTSC US Norm wie die jap heißt weiß i grad net^^  glaub bei denen is es auch NTSC^^

PAL

NTSC


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Abend


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

Abend @ all^^


----------



## Anduris (24. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Abend


Nabend. Wie gehts Euch?


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

Nabend leute

lg


----------



## Melih (24. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> PAL Europäische Norm, NTSC US Norm wie die jap heißt weiß i grad net^^  glaub bei denen is es auch NTSC^^
> 
> PAL
> 
> NTSC




ich hab ka was du meinst aber ich würde mir ein Emulator hohlen und das zocken (macht richtig spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



ps: hab gerade doch gesagt das ich ein mmorpg mit dem style von som2 gefunden habe xD


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Nabend. Wie gehts Euch?



jutn abend. mir gehts gut und dir?


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

deswegen klick auf die links dann weißte es..und bei mir nix emu nur original mit Cartridge in der Konsole^^


----------



## Anduris (24. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn abend. mir gehts gut und dir?


Mir auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und was treibt ihr heute Abend noch?


----------



## Melih (24. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> deswegen klick auf die links dann weißte es..und bei mir nix emu nur original mit Cartridge in der Konsole^^




ich glaub in Deutschland wurde das spiel net veröffentlicht


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

i hab es auch grad in ebay nur als US version gefunden^^...naja muss i mir doch noch ne 2te SNES Konsole besorgen und die dann doch umbauen^^


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Mir auch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von WC3 versteht sich ...


----------



## Melih (24. Januar 2009)

Naja ich zock mal ne runde beim SoM 2 mmorpg


----------



## Nuffing (24. Januar 2009)

Ihr seit heute so.......normal.....


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ihr seit heute so.......normal.....


Tja, wer nicht verrückt ist, ist nicht normal


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ihr seit heute so.......normal.....


seidseit.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ihr seit heute so.......normal.....


Wundert mich au grad Oo

lg


----------



## Lillyan (24. Januar 2009)

*steht mit dem Wasserschlauch mit eiskaltem Wasser bereit*


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Nunja, schon mein Ava gesehn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (24. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> seidseit.de
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  tzzzz!


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *steht mit dem Wasserschlauch mit eiskaltem Wasser bereit*


Das macht mir angst Lilly


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ihr seit heute so.......normal.....


is das so schlimm?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *steht mit dem Wasserschlauch mit eiskaltem Wasser bereit*


yay mach mich nass baby


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das macht mir angst Lilly


Achwas, Lilly ist klein und süß


----------



## Melih (24. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *steht mit dem Wasserschlauch mit eiskaltem Wasser bereit*



Lilli-chan ist ein Sadist! *hust*


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Januar 2009)

Hochgeladen (Verarbeitung läuft, bitte warten)

langsam kann ichs echt nich mehr lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2009)

mag kein kaltes wasser...


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

is nur tarnung karina^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Mir ist langweilig ._.


----------



## Crackmack (24. Januar 2009)

Huhu leute


Bäm olololo crit omfg grad t7 handschuhe abgestaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig ._.



Mir auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Mir auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na wenigstens leidest du auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Melih: Pillen vergessen? Oder kommt jetzt doch der alte Melih wieder durch?^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Huhu leute
> 
> 
> Bäm olololo crit omfg grad t7 handschuhe abgestaubt
> ...


Du lebst ja immer noch! Und du hast t7 net mal verdient
@Selor:
mir ist auch langweilig


----------



## Crackmack (24. Januar 2009)

Pffff


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Wenns euch so langweilig is, sucht mir ein Bildbearbteitungsprogramm der Gratis ist und schickt mir den Link per Pm. Der muss fürn Mac funzen.
So, jezz habt ihr was zu tun.


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2009)

so geh mit meiner frau kuscheln also jungs und mädelz bye bye man liest sich^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Pffff


Ist nur die wahrheit.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenns euch so langweilig is, sucht mir ein Bildbearbteitungsprogramm der Gratis ist und schickt mir den Link per Pm. Der muss fürn Mac funzen.
> So, jezz habt ihr was zu tun.


löl? gimp....


----------



## Crackmack (24. Januar 2009)

Wen ich sie net verdient hab warum hab ich sie dan?


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wen ich sie net verdient hab warum hab ich sie dan?


Würfelprogramm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenns euch so langweilig is, sucht mir ein Bildbearbteitungsprogramm der Gratis ist und schickt mir den Link per Pm. Der muss fürn Mac funzen.
> So, jezz habt ihr was zu tun.



pff.. Mac... selbst schuld! Hasts nicht anders verdient xD


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Würfelprogramm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das warn noch Zeiten als es noch dkp gab, und heute bekommt jeder noob die besten setteile :/

hach das warn noch zeiten in mc, ony und bwl *in erinnerungen schwelg* 

lg


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Das warn noch Zeiten als es noch dkp gab, und heute bekommt jeder noob die besten setteile :/
> 
> hach das warn noch zeiten in mc, ony und bwl *in erinnerungen schwelg*
> 
> lg


Zum glück spiel ich kein WoW mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zum glück spiel ich kein WoW mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zum Glück spielte ich damals noch WoW


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (24. Januar 2009)

lilly, der is noch offen O.o
oder meinst du einen anderen?


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zum glück spiel ich kein WoW mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich au nimmer, damals war wow einfach besser, mit dem addon gings nurnoch bergab. (war stolzer besitzer von s2 als es noch kein s3 gab)

lg


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich au nimmer, damals war wow einfach besser, mit dem addon gings nurnoch bergab. (war stolzer besitzer von s2 als es noch kein s3 gab)
> 
> lg


Ich spiels nichtmehr, da ich absolut kb habe nochmal 10 lvl zu lvln und das gleiche nochmal durchzukauen wie bei BC; offline spiele ftw :>


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Januar 2009)

ich hab grad kein geld zum aufm offi zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich spiels nichtmehr, da ich absolut kb habe nochmal 10 lvl zu lvln und das gleiche nochmal durchzukauen wie bei BC; offline spiele ftw :>


nene offline spiele sind ned sooo mein ding, ich liebe den multiplayermodus, solang die leute nicht unterschiedlich stark sind (vom gear her) ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nene offline spiele sind ned sooo mein ding, ich liebe den multiplayermodus, solang die leute nicht unterschiedlich stark sind (vom gear her) ^^
> 
> lg


Ich sag nur:
GTA IV, Fallout 3, Mirrors Edge, BIA III, Battleforge, Prince of Persia, bald: Dawn of War II...


----------



## Tabuno (24. Januar 2009)

ist das jetzt der club der verschollenen wow spieler oder wie ?


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ist das jetzt der club der verschollenen wow spieler oder wie ?


Jap  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2009)

spiele noch immer wow^^ und werds wohl auch noch weiterhin tun


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Ich spiele im moment auch keine MMOs... einmal weil ich kein Geld habe andererseits weil ich grad wieder den totalen ST Flash habe und nur noch ST Games zocke sofern ich sie zum laufen bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

buffies ich brauch mal Hilfe =) ich suche den schönen sound aus scream. werdet ihr bestimmt alle kennen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jedenfalls bei youtube finde ich net net und im web auch net wenn man ihn direkt als mp3 datei finden w+rde wäre es noch besser. hoffe da findet jemand was =)


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sag nur:
> GTA IV, Fallout 3, Mirrors Edge, BIA III, Battleforge, Prince of Persia, bald: Dawn of War II...


Beides schon durchgespielt, die spiele heutzutage sind einfach viel zu kurz

lg


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Beides schon durchgespielt, die spiele heutzutage sind einfach viel zu kurz
> 
> lg


Hm GTA IV mit allen drum und dran: 35-40 h
Fallout III 60h
Mirrors Edge: na gut 4h :>
PoP: ka^^
Battleforge: tja Online game...
DoW II: noch net draußen
BIA III: 5-6h ungefähr


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

*hüstel*  HILFE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2009)

Wenn jemanden wirklich langweilig ist, will jemand meine Arbeit, die ich neben Raid und Forum noch mache, für mich erledigen? ^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Wenn jemanden wirklich langweilig ist, will jemand meine Arbeit, die ich neben Raid und Forum noch mache, für mich erledigen? ^^


Was muss man da machen?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Wenn jemanden wirklich langweilig ist, will jemand meine Arbeit, die ich neben Raid und Forum noch mache, für mich erledigen? ^^


wös wäre das?


----------



## Nuffing (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Wenn jemanden wirklich langweilig ist, will jemand meine Arbeit, die ich neben Raid und Forum noch mache, für mich erledigen? ^^



Ich kann deine Wäsche Waschen =D

PS: Natürlich Nackt ^.~


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

wie man mich einfach übergeht Oo

aha ein neues gesicht auf buffed. Oo seid gestern dabei und schon schon 44 beiträge..schlimmer als minas oder der ganze rest... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Wäsche Waschen =D



Das hab ich heute schon erledigt, gottseidank gibt es Waschmaschienen.



Karina*.* schrieb:


> PS: Natürlich Nackt ^.~



Ne, dann sowieso nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich müsste noch 2 Serverschränke zusammenbauen und bestücken.


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ne, dann sowieso nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also der war gemein Ocian^^


----------



## Nuffing (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Das hab ich heute schon erledigt, gottseidank gibt es Waschmaschienen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




._. korb....


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ._. korb....



HA HA! xD


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Wäsche Waschen =D
> 
> PS: Natürlich Nackt ^.~



Willkommen auf unserem Niveau...


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Januar 2009)

np: Stopcox - mankind "demo 2002"

vegan hardcore <3


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Willkommen auf unserem Niveau...


Kangrim würde ein Angebot sehr gerne annehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Selor:
du bekomsmt nie nen weibchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ._. korb....



Ich stehe nicht auf leicht zu habende Frauen, sry. Ich mag dominante Persöhnlichlkeiten.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich stehe nicht auf leicht zu habende Frauen, sry. Ich mag dominante Persöhnlichlkeiten.


RUHE DA!!


----------



## Nuffing (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich stehe nicht auf leicht zu habende Frauen, sry. Ich mag dominante Persöhnlichlkeiten.



._. ja bin jetzt schon eingeschnappt ^^


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kangrim würde ein Angebot sehr gerne annehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nee ich such meine freunde im Ral life. Im internet weiß man nie was dabei rauskommt und ist mir einfach zu strange.^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kangrim würde ein Angebot sehr gerne annehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo? Wie gesagt ich behandele jeden gleich scheiße und wenn wer nen Korb bekommt ist das ein grund zu lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nee ich such meine freunde im Ral life. Im internet weiß man nie was dabei rauskommt und ist mir einfach zu strange.^^


Das sagst ausgerechnet du! Du bist ja wohl der verrückteste und eigenartigste hier^^
@ Selor:
das ist schleeeecht^^


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das sagst ausgerechnet du! Du bist ja wohl der verrückteste und eigenartigste hier^^
> @ Selor:
> das ist schleeeecht^^



Wie kommst du darauf? *Nach links schau*


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? *Nach links schau*


Ich seh dich, 24h lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

SCHILD AUFSTELL: GUCKT MAL IN DEN NEUEN THREAD


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich seh dich, 24h lang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oO
Wie das denn?

Zieht euch erstmal ne runde Knorkator rein dann seid ihr auch so wie ich.^^
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=zUcSTyD2T7M&...p;emb=0&aq=


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Wieso ist das schlecht Razyl? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieso ist das schlecht Razyl?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So findet man nie ne ordnetliche Parterin oder den ordentlichen partner fürs leben, weiß ja net wie du drauf bist.
@ Kangrim:
meine agenten beobachten dich....


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So findet man nie ne ordnetliche Parterin oder den ordentlichen partner fürs leben, weiß ja net wie du drauf bist.
> @ Kangrim:
> meine agenten beobachten dich....



Du hast gestern abend nicht zugehört oder? xD


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du hast gestern abend nicht zugehört oder? xD


nö, da hat mein gehirn langsam abgeschaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Sicher das es überhaupt mal angeht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

IHR HABT MICH ALLE AUF IGNORE ODERß ups ^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sicher das es überhaupt mal angeht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, ziemlich sicher sogar. Aber sagmal, gibts bei dir einen gehirnteil wo kein Wort aus den STar Trek bereich vorkommt=?


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sicher das es überhaupt mal angeht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da kann man sich nie sicher sein


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Natürlich oder siehst du in den letzten Kommentaren ein Wort?


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Natürlich oder siehst du in den letzten Kommentaren ein Wort?


Ja da sehe ich sogar ne menge Wörter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Mir ist langweilig


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Abgesehen davon... wie definierst du Star Trek Bereich... die reden auch mit normalen Worten wie du und ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja da sehe ich sogar ne menge Wörter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muhaha der Kommentar war böse!
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=842QqMDZ8Y0&...p;emb=0&aq=


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2009)

Letzter Boss, dann darf ich arbeiten.
Und ir mag wirklich keiner helfen? Es läuft auch gute Musik dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Letzter Boss, dann darf ich arbeiten.
> Und ir mag wirklich keiner helfen? Es läuft auch gute Musik dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


np: Deichkind - Arbeit nervt "Arbeit nervt"


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Letzter Boss, dann darf ich arbeiten.
> Und ir mag wirklich keiner helfen? Es läuft auch gute Musik dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, sorry Ocian, hab noch was anderes vor :>
@ Selor:
Mag sein, dafür .... ach egal


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

.....mhm wie mache ich en screenie vom mpc  lasse gerade die erste st staffel laufen und will diese billig rote steinige kulisse bevor sie die professorin treffen als hintergrund für ne neue sig machen. die wird dann im retro style@ grimm kennst du da gute render?



wan geht's eigentlich wieder los mit formel 1?


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, sorry Ocian, hab noch was anderes vor :>
> @ Selor:
> Mag sein, dafür .... ach egal



Dafür was? Sprich dich ruhig aus...


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> wan geht's eigentlich wieder los mit formel 1?


29.3.2009 in Australien um 7.00 uhr

@ Selor: nee ist egal


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> .....mhm wie mache ich en screenie vom mpc  lasse gerade die erste st staffel laufen und will diese billig rote steinige kulisse bevor sie die professorin treffen als hintergrund für ne neue sig machen. die wird dann im retro style@ grimm kennst du da gute render?
> 
> 
> 
> wan geht's eigentlich wieder los mit formel 1?



Von was willst du einen render? sry kannn ich irgendwie nicht aus deinem post heraus lesen.^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 29.3.2009 in Australien um 7.00 uhr
> 
> @ Selor: nee ist egal



Sag schon... was ist los... was liegt dir auf dem Herzen?


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sag schon... was ist los... was liegt dir auf dem Herzen?


Mir liegt nichts auf den Herzen o.O


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sag schon... was ist los... was liegt dir auf dem Herzen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir liegt nichts auf den Herzen o.O



Es bedrückt dich doch was, das du dich in solcher weise an mich wendest und mich ausfragen willst... nun sage mir aber auch... Warum?
Was ist deine Intention? Dürstet es dich danach mich zu beleidigen? So sage ich dir, nichts was du sagen könntest hätte auch nur annähernd den Effekt... Willst du Wissen? Warum fragst du nicht weiter?


----------



## White-Frost (24. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es bedrückt dich doch was, das du dich in solcher weise an mich wendest und mich ausfragen willst... nun sage mir aber auch... Warum?


ich würde mich NIE an dich wenden.
und mir liegt nichts auf den herzen verdammt nochmal
Abend White


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es bedrückt dich doch was, das du dich in solcher weise an mich wendest und mich ausfragen willst... nun sage mir aber auch... Warum?



Psychoterror. Sehr gut Trekky^^
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vXGhvoekY44&...p;emb=0&aq=


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es bedrückt dich doch was, das du dich in solcher weise an mich wendest und mich ausfragen willst... nun sage mir aber auch... Warum?
> Was ist deine Intention? Dürstet es dich danach mich zu beleidigen? So sage ich dir, nichts was du sagen könntest hätte auch nur annähernd den Effekt... Willst du Wissen? Warum fragst du nicht weiter?


gnaah diesem board fehlen wichtige smileys^^ *narr*


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich würde mich NIE an dich wenden.
> und mir liegt nichts auf den herzen verdammt nochmal
> Abend White



Dann sage doch, was du sagen wolltest... du kannst sagen was du willst... du kannst frei sprechen...


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 29.3.2009 in Australien um 7.00 uhr
> 
> @ Selor: nee ist egal






Kangrim schrieb:


> Von was willst du einen render? sry kannn ich irgendwie nicht aus deinem post heraus lesen.^^





War ja klar...sobald man über eure Themen redet, redet ihr mit mir, aber mit meinem Problemen will sich keiner befassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *heul*   aber danke für die daten und das render angebot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube ich habe jemanden vertireben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja was solls, der Abend ist noch jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann sage doch, was du sagen wolltest... du kannst sagen was du willst... du kannst frei sprechen...


Nö, wie gesagt ist egal. Und nun schluss. aus Selor. mach sitz!
@ ocian: wird aber jede sekunde älter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> War ja klar...sobald man über eure Themen redet, redet ihr mit mir, aber mit meinem Problemen will sich keiner befassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja dann sag mir doch von was der render sein soll?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, wie gesagt ist egal. Und nun schluss. aus Selor. mach sitz!



Es ist definitiv nicht egal... irgendetwas willst du doch damit bezwecken...


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist definitiv nicht egal... irgendetwas willst du doch damit bezwecken...


Nö. SITZ SELOR! Aus!


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö. SITZ SELOR! Aus!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Smiley!


----------



## White-Frost (24. Januar 2009)

Was des Thema heut Abend


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ein Smiley!


Ein ... eigenartiger Kangrim!
@ White:
Gute frage , nächste frage


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Was des Thema heut Abend



Razyls Psychischen Probleme


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ich hab doch gar kein render problem ich habe ein Musik problem. ich habe sogar einen thread aufgemacht weil ihr hier das nicht beachtet habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Was des Thema heut Abend


ocian vertreibt leichte mädchen


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Razyls Psychischen Probleme


Ich habe keine psychischen probs, und wenn wäre dafür Melih zuständig, aber wie gesagt: ich habe keine


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö. SITZ SELOR! Aus!



Ich bin kein Hund... und nun raus damit, was wolltest du sagen? Welchen Anti-Star Trek Kommentar hast du dir ausgedacht?


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Hund... und nun raus damit, was wolltest du sagen? Welchen Anti-Star Trek Kommentar hast du dir ausgedacht?


-.- gar keinen.
Und das du kein Hund bist, muss erstmal ordentlich bewiesen werden!


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> -.- gar keinen.
> Und das du kein Hund bist, muss erstmal ordentlich bewiesen werden!




http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TlBoiE0LXSg&...feature=related


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> -.- gar keinen.



Welchen Zweck hatte es denn sonst?


----------



## White-Frost (24. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ocian vertreibt leichte mädchen


Leichte Mädchen? Was sind genau leichte Mädchen


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

"Klunker wird komplett ignoriert und Antworten die seinen Char erreichen sollten werden gelöscht"


----------



## Nuffing (24. Januar 2009)

Hab ich was verpasst? war afk xD


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? war afk xD



Ja du wurdest vertrieben oO


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Welchen Zweck hatte es denn sonst?


GAR KEINEN!


----------



## Nuffing (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ja du wurdest vertrieben oO



Echt? cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Echt? cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und so langsam landest du auf unseren niveau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

ya psychoterror vom feinsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*popcorn hol*

will einer von euch au was ? ^^

lg


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

So hab jetzt Pro7 angerufen die schicken ihr Team und untersuchen den Fall...ne ernsthaft Ocian was soll das, das ist doch wieder so ein Mod spielchen von euch Oo waaaah eine verschwörung gegen mich *nervenzusammenbruchkreigúndnichtmehrweißwasertunsollunddeshalbnurnocheinfachwör
trtipptheulblablubl*


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2009)

Mist wohl doch nicht, hab ich das nun gedacht oder geschrieben?


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Klunker, habe leider noch keinen Scream teil gesehen, daher kann ich dir nicht helfen 

Aber evt hilft dir schon meine Beachtung und nicht totale Ignoranz


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? war afk xD



Achja und es wurde das neue Buffed Lieblingslied festgelegt.
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=zUcSTyD2T7M&...p;emb=0&aq=


----------



## Nuffing (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und so langsam landest du auf unseren niveau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin so gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> GAR KEINEN!



Geht nicht... irgendwas muss dir doch dabei im Kopf rumgeschwirrt sein... wenn dein Hirn denn überhaupt angeschaltet war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Geht nicht... irgendwas muss dir doch dabei im Kopf rumgeschwirrt sein... wenn dein Hirn denn überhaupt angeschaltet war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Egal, vergess es, VERGESS Es!
@ Karina: ob das so gut ist....


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Klunker, habe leider noch keinen Scream teil gesehen, daher kann ich dir nicht helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja tuts wirklich danke =)  die haben nur alle angst davor mir falsche ergebnise zu liefern..ich könnt ja auch en ansporn geben..mhm


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

will niemand popcorn ?

umso besser bleibt mehr für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## White-Frost (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Karina: ob das so gut ist....


Betrachteransichtssache


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> will niemand popcorn ?
> 
> umso besser bleibt mehr für mich
> 
> ...



hab grad mein gratis popcorn aus der cinemaxx bos gegessen...willste en pic?^^


----------



## Nuffing (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Betrachteransichtssache



Betrachteransichtssache ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Reicht da nicht das wort Ansichtssache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Betrachteransichtssache



Ich mag mein Niveau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Betrachteransichtssache


Ja white, wir wissen das du schon so zur welt kamst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber ich meine Mädchen und so verrückt dann, und das alles wegen uns? hmmm
@ Kangrim:
Wer keins hat, kann auch keins mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Egal, vergess es, VERGESS Es!
> @ Karina: ob das so gut ist....



Nein nein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

dann nochmal...ne bauche kein pop corn habe gerade mein eigenens aus der cine maxx box gegessen..wilste en pic?^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein nein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doch doch...


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> dann nochmal...ne bauche kein pop corn habe gerade mein eigenens aus der cine maxx box gegessen..wilste en pic?^^



Von dir oder dem popcorn?


----------



## White-Frost (24. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Betrachteransichtssache ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Selbstverständlich nicht is nicht so lang kommt nich so überzeugend rüber!!!! SCHWANZVERGLEICH



Razyl schrieb:


> Ja white, wir wissen das du schon so zur welt kamst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich kenn nur verrückte Mädchen... Alle anderen wären ja langweilig


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> doch doch...



Na los, was hat dein kleines fieses Gehirn sich dabei gedacht?


----------



## White-Frost (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Na los, was hat dein kleines fieses Gehirn sich dabei gedacht?


Wir müssen sie asimilieren wäre das wohl in deiner Sprache


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich nicht is nicht so lang kommt nich so überzeugend rüber!!!! SCHWANZVERGLEICH
> 
> 
> Ich kenn nur verrückte Mädchen... Alle anderen wären ja langweilig


Nö, ich kenn nur 1-2 verrückte Mädchen, der rest ist "normal" und sind alle top :>
@ Selor:
nerv net


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2009)

Ihr macht euch echt alle Wilder als ihr gerade seid, hm sind wohl die Hormone.

*Nimmt den Gartenschlauch aus Lillys hand*
*Eiskaltes Wasser in die Menge spritz*

Außer du Karina, sonnst denken die sonst was und können nicht mehr schlafen.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> doch doch...


np: Nein Nein Nein - xNOSTALGIEKLUBx "split"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich nicht is nicht so lang kommt nich so überzeugend rüber!!!! SCHWANZVERGLEICH



DU...mit mir brauchst du solch einen vergleich nicht machen und verlier doch sowieso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich kenn nur 1-2 verrückte Mädchen, der rest ist "normal" und sind alle top :>



Ich kenn auch nur verrückte Mädchen. Alles andere sind für mich sone Chicas oder wie auch immer man das schreibt
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MiOki-0LV8E&...oq=tv+total+hau


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ihr macht euch echt alle Wilder als ihr gerade seid, hm sind wohl die Hormone.
> 
> *Nimmt den Gartenschlauch aus Lillys hand*
> *Eiskaltes Wasser in die Menge spritz*
> ...


Ocian, wir sind immer so :O 
und mich stört das wasser net


----------



## White-Frost (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ihr macht euch echt alle Wilder als ihr gerade seid, hm sind wohl die Hormone.
> 
> *Nimmt den Gartenschlauch aus Lillys hand*
> *Eiskaltes Wasser in die Menge spritz*
> ...


Wieso kann des nich Lilly machen >.< Ich will Lilly!!!!! AHHHHHH ich werd Lilly Fanboy!!!!! buahahahaha


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich kenn auch nur verrückte Mädchen. Alles andere sind für mich sone Chicas oder wie auch immer man das schreibt


Überleg dir nochma was du sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich kenn auch nur verrückte Mädchen. Alles andere sind für mich sone Chicas oder wie auch immer man das schreibt


Ich bevorzuge die Bezeichnung 0815 Sch*****n


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Überleg dir nochma was du sagst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok ok ich *mag* nur verrückte Mädchen. Alles andere... (hier bitte mit dem schon geschriebenen verbinden)


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge die Bezeichnung 0815 Sch*****n


Das gleiche wie bei Kangrim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

ich ess grad wirklich popcorn ....

lg


----------



## White-Frost (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das gleiche wie bei Kangrim
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was war mit dem^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Was war mit dem^^


Überleg dir nochmal was du sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Überleg dir nochmal was du sagst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ich nich auf die 0815 tussen steh
Und weiter?^^


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Überleg dir nochmal was du sagst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Omg Razyl hast du heute verstopfung? Kack dich doch mal aus und sag was du meinst. Jetzt kann ich trekky voll und ganz verstehen xD


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

ich hass die ganzen tussen die sich alle für paris hilton persönlich halten, mag lieber die normalen, nicht ganz so tussigen aber bissl verrückt geht schon ^^

lg


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Von dir oder dem popcorn?



hüstel..ich kann gerne en altes ausgraben xD


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Omg Razyl hast du heute verstopfung? Kack dich doch mal aus und sag was du meinst. Jetzt kann ich trekky voll und ganz verstehen xD


Nö.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Klunker:
wie alt ist das bild? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Burn them! Burn them ALIVE! ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> hüstel..ich kann gerne en altes ausgraben xD


ich ess grad popcorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2009)

Das versüßt mir gerade meinen Abend.
Kalle ist einfach die Kröhnung


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Ich mag meine Schwester, die hat Selbstvertrauen und lässt sich nicht verarschen


----------



## White-Frost (24. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich hass die ganzen tussen die sich alle für paris hilton persönlich halten, mag lieber die normalen, nicht ganz so tussigen aber bissl verrückt geht schon ^^
> 
> lg


Ohhhhh ich mag Emos oder völlig abgedrehte^^ Normale sind naja desöfteren langweilig eher gute Freundinen^^ Aber was ich so gar nich abkann sind diese Party Tussen ich versteh des nich labern se immer was über romantische Typen aber wen man mal nen Kuschel Abend dem saufen vorziehen würde neeeeiiiiinnn es wird weggegangen party getrunken und buah ich hasse es


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> hüstel..ich kann gerne en altes ausgraben xD



Gerne doch. Mal sehen wer hinter Klunker steckt.^^


Btw ich wollte mich noch bei dir bedanken. Du hast mich zum Otaku gemacht. Du hattest früher in deiner sig einen Link zu einer bestimmten Stream seite wo ich mir dann Elfenlied angeschaut habe und dann süchtig wurde.^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ohhhhh ich mag Emos oder völlig abgedrehte^^ Normale sind naja desöfteren langweilig eher gute Freundinen^^


Ich frag mich was ihr für leute kennt :O


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

die langweiligen sind mir sogar lieber, da kann man wenigstens nix falsch machen xD aber ne beziehung ist dann eher nich so der fall :/

lg


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ohhhhh ich mag Emos oder völlig abgedrehte^^ Normale sind naja desöfteren langweilig eher gute Freundinen^^ Aber was ich so gar nich abkann sind diese Party Tussen ich versteh des nich labern se immer was über romantische Typen aber wen man mal nen Kuschel Abend dem saufen vorziehen würde neeeeiiiiinnn es wird weggegangen party getrunken und buah ich hasse es




Naja Emos sind nicht ganz so mein fall. Ich bin Optimist.


----------



## White-Frost (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja Emos sind nicht ganz so mein fall. Ich bin Optimist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohhh sowas is doch die totale geilheit diese frisur ach du schande ohhhhhh auf sowas steh ich sowas bräucht ma in unserer gegend mal


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja Emos sind nicht ganz so mein fall. Ich bin Optimist.


ich kenn eine emo mit der bin ich auch wirklich gut obwohl ich emo nicht mag, und ich verarsch sie immer indem ich ihr nen taschentuch geb ... sie findets ja ganz lustig ^^

ich mag offtopic gelaber :>

lg


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> sowas bräucht ma in unserer gegend mal



Ist schon blöd auf nem Dorf zu wohnen wa? ^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ohhh sowas is doch die totale geilheit diese frisur ach du schande ohhhhhh auf sowas steh ich sowas bräucht ma in unserer gegend mal


Eindeutig ... nicht mein fall, bah


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

Mein pop corn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Zock Ecke *garfiel yay xD*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gott bin so unfotogen xD könnte auch nopch en vid von nehm flogging molly konzert ausgraben sieht man aber nur meinen kopp^^



hey ich wohne aujf'm dorf


----------



## White-Frost (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ist schon blöd auf nem Dorf zu wohnen wa? ^^


Ja ist es äuserst..... und dann auch nur Dörfer im Umkreis.... Scheise...


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schau in einer Dunklen Ecke nach. Die übersieht man so schnell da im dunkeln.^^


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube ich werde wirklich alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist es so ungewöhnlich auf durchgeknallte, selbstbewusste, dominante Persöhnlichkeiten zu stehen?
Scheinbar gibts die nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haste schonmal versucht zu einer hinzugehen und einfach mal zu küssen ? hab ich schon 2 mal gemacht .. einmal erfolgreich, einmal mit schmerzen im lendenbereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber die 50/50 chance eben immer da xD

lg


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Klunker, kannst du net lächeln :O?


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

doch kann ich bin am dauergrinsen..habe deswegen sogar nur ne 3 in darstellendes spiel bekommen, weil ich keine ernsten rollen spielen kann, war am ende en kiffer..schon traurig oder?^^


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> dann auch nur Dörfer im Umkreis



Aber Dorfdiscos waren vor, omg, 6 Jahren noch toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde wirklich alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hörst du Rock musik? Wenn ja dann liegt es wohl an unserer Musikrichtung. Ich habe das gleiche prob wie du.^^


----------



## White-Frost (24. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> haste schonmal versucht zu einer hinzugehen und einfach mal zu küssen ? hab ich schon 2 mal gemacht .. einmal erfolgreich, einmal mit schmerzen im lendenbereich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Des is weniger meine Art würds mal mit so reden eher versuchen^^ Komm mit Emos eigentlich immer sehr gut aus wen ma mal wieder in Nürnberg sind da gibts schon einige^^ Aber dazu bräucht ma erst mal hier in der Gegend welche und keine 3 Fahrtstunden weg XD


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Mein pop corn
> 
> Mein Zock Ecke *garfiel yay xD*
> 
> ...


ich wollt grad meien ecke au forografieren nur dann war ich zu faul zum aufräumen :/

lg


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> doch kann ich bin am dauergrinsen..habe deswegen sogar nur ne 3 in darstellendes spiel bekommen, weil ich keine ernsten rollen spielen kann, war am ende en kiffer..schon traurig oder?^^


auf den bild sieht das ein weniger anders aus^^


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

Ihr tut es schon wieder Oo ich zeige mein Pop corn meine zock Ecke und mich selbst. mhm ich sehe auch imer Emo wenn ich inh die japansiche Buchhandlung gehe schon witzig xD wollt ihr meine Hello Kitty Bonbons sehen?^^ sind sogar in Herzform <3

ihr postet zu schnel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hörst du Rock musik?



Nicht nur Rock, ich höre vieles.
Sogar klassik und Opern schmücken mein Musikregal, dazu Volksmusik, bis hin zu Rock, Pop, Techno und auch den ein oder anderen Walzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Aber Dorfdiscos waren vor, omg, 6 Jahren noch toll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du meinst Saufgelager wies bei uns heißt?^^ Weniger mein Fall


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Nicht nur Rock, ich höre vieles.
> Sogar klassik und Opern schmücken mein Musikregal, dazu Volksmusik, bis hin zu Rock, Pop, Techno und auch den ein oder anderen Walzer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wow, nen vielfältiger musikhörer. selten aber es gibt sie noch :>


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Des is weniger meine Art würds mal mit so reden eher versuchen^^ Komm mit Emos eigentlich immer sehr gut aus wen ma mal wieder in Nürnberg sind da gibts schon einige^^ Aber dazu bräucht ma erst mal hier in der Gegend welche und keine 3 Fahrtstunden weg XD


naja is eben die schnellere art, und immer ne gudde erinnerung wenn du mit der vll mal zusammen bist ^^ (war bei mir bei diesem fall ned ne beziehung)

lg


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Ich wünschte ichw ürde so gut aussehen wie Klunker. :O
Sieht richtig rockig aus. Jetzt noch meine etwas längere jacke. meine Fingerlosen Handschuhe und schön wäre der rocker geboren der ich immer sein wollte xD


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> vielfältiger musikhörer.



Naja ich kann auch Bügeln, kochen und tanzen (nur klassisch). Gitarre spielen und singen mache ich auch, obwohl ich das singen nicht kann, aber ich muss es ja auch nicht hören ^^

P.S.: Ich bin noch single *hust*


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

ich hör auch rock steh aber nicht so auf die powerfrauen :/ für mich sind das eher so gute kumpels

lg


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Naja ich kann auch Bügeln, kochen und tanzen (nur klassisch). Gitarre spielen und singen mache ich auch, obwohl ich das singen nicht kann, aber ich muss es ja auch nicht hören ^^
> 
> P.S.: Ich bin noch single *hust*


Soll das letzte ne aufforderung an frauen sein ne liebesbewerbung zu schreiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Uuuh... everybodys Darling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Daran liegts Ocian... du bist zu gut... mir wurde mal gesagt Frauen mögen es nicht wenn der Mann gut ist, da können sie ja nichts mehr dran ändern...

Frauen sind erst zufrieden, wenn sie einen mann komplett umdrehen und nach ihrem Willen Formen können...


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich hör auch rock steh aber nicht so auf die powerfrauen :/ für mich sind das eher so gute kumpels
> 
> lg



Stimmt schüchterne mag ich auch ziemlich gerne. Aber an die ran zu kommen ist immer schwer.^^


----------



## White-Frost (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Naja ich kann auch Bügeln, kochen und tanzen (nur klassisch). Gitarre spielen und singen mache ich auch, obwohl ich das singen nicht kann, aber ich muss es ja auch nicht hören ^^
> 
> P.S.: Ich bin noch single *hust*


Sag mal bewegen sich die Blätter von den Bäumen auf deinem Profilbild oO?

Ach da is auf einmal ein P.S ja ich auch wen sich hübsche ungewöhnliche Mädchenf inden jederzeit... Oder jeder xbeliebige erträgliche Mensch der mit mir chatten will is genauso in ordnung


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2009)

Deutlicher konnte ich es nicht schreiben oder?


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Naja ich kann auch Bügeln, kochen und tanzen (nur klassisch). Gitarre spielen und singen mache ich auch, obwohl ich das singen nicht kann, aber ich muss es ja auch nicht hören ^^
> 
> P.S.: Ich bin noch single *hust*


kann au nit singen. aber das gleiche wie du, nur nit kochen und gitarre spielen ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Deutlicher konnte ich es nicht schreiben oder?


Dafür gibts aber bessere Foren als dieses hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2009)

Da bekomme ich aber nur ONS und nichts anderes, nervt nach nem Jahr langsam.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Stimmt schüchterne mag ich auch ziemlich gerne. Aber an die ran zu kommen ist immer schwer.^^


naja, aber die zu behalten is dafür dann ziemlich einfach ^^ (ich mein jetzt bei denen dauert eine beziehung meistens länger)

lg


----------



## White-Frost (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Uuuh... everybodys Darling
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hatte eher die Theorie das ich immer nur der gute Freund aber nich der Freund bin weil ich schlichtweg zu gut bin^^ Soll sich jetz nich Arrogant anhören aber ich denke diese Mädels so 16-29 suchen einfach diese wilden draufgängerischen Arschlöcher mit denen se ein Abenteuer haben und dann nachdem se sich ausgetobt haben nimmer so dolle aussehen wens auf die 30 zugeht gehts dann mal an die Familien Planung und dann dürfen wir gute Kerle den Rest aufglauben einen Sammen reinsetzen und dann unsere gute Rolle als Vater einnehmen weil wir ja schlichtweg die guten treuen Kerle sind und nicht die wilden Arschlöcher^^ Also so sieht meine Theorie aus


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2009)

Wildes Arschloch passt aber besser zu mir *g*
Hamburger sind arrogant oder schüchtern, manchmal auch beides.


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Wildes Arschloch passt aber besser zu mir *g*
> Hamburger sind arrogant oder schüchtern, manchmal auch beides.


nein Ocian, du erscheinst hier nicht wie ein Wildes Arschloch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich wünschte ichw ürde so gut aussehen wie Klunker. :O
> Sieht richtig rockig aus. Jetzt noch meine etwas längere jacke. meine Fingerlosen Handschuhe und schön wäre der rocker geboren der ich immer sein wollte xD



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gleich gibs pics von den hello kitty bonschen^^


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Wildes Arschloch passt aber besser zu mir *g*
> Hamburger sind arrogant oder schüchtern, manchmal auch beides.



ach auch ein hamburger? =)


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

wollt ihr meine unaufgeräumte zockerecke sehen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> du erscheinst hier nicht wie ein Wildes Arschloch.



Mist -.-


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ic wilden draufgängerischen Arschlöcher


Das wundert mich auch immer wieder....


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich hatte eher die Theorie das ich immer nur der gute Freund aber nich der Freund bin weil ich schlichtweg zu gut bin^^ Soll sich jetz nich Arrogant anhören aber ich denke diese Mädels so 16-29 suchen einfach diese wilden draufgängerischen Arschlöcher mit denen se ein Abenteuer haben und dann nachdem se sich ausgetobt haben nimmer so dolle aussehen wens auf die 30 zugeht gehts dann mal an die Familien Planung und dann dürfen wir gute Kerle den Rest aufglauben einen Sammen reinsetzen und dann unsere gute Rolle als Vater einnehmen weil wir ja schlichtweg die guten treuen Kerle sind und nicht die wilden Arschlöcher^^ Also so sieht meine Theorie aus



Das ist die andere Seite der Medaille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber eben genau deswegen, wir sind zu gut, sie können sich nicht austoben und nichts ändern deswegen sind wir immer die besten Freunde und die mit denen man sich immer soooo gut unterhalten kann...


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Mist -.-


Ne mal im ernst:
Du komsmt hier nicht grade so rüber. 
Aber irgendwie bist du witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber ich hab längere Harre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich trau mich aber nicht ein Pic von mir reinzustellen. Erstens aus Prinzip nicht und zweitens weil ich nicht so toll aussehe.^^


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist die andere Seite der Medaille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tjaja, man kanns ihnen (fast) nie recht machen

lg


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2009)

Ich und witzig?
Omg wird ja immer schöner.

Ach ja, der Bannkreis scheint zu helfen oder war es der Wasserschlauch?


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist die andere Seite der Medaille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist die andere Seite der Medaille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was ich am meisten hasse is der Spruch nachdem se wieder mal Flachgelegt und verarscht worden sind am besten noch irgendwan mal geschlagen oder so

"Ach wäre er nur ein bisschen so wie du gewessen"

Ich mein hey ich bin nich nur ein bisschen wie ich ich bin ich aber mein Gott was solls^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich und witzig?
> Omg wird ja immer schöner.
> 
> Ach ja, der Bannkreis schreint zu helfen oder war es der Wasserschlauch?


Ja ocian du bist witzig, hast immer top comments an bord  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Daumen hoch für dich


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

frontseite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rückseite..ich glaube ja, dass da giftige stoffe drin sind^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und natürlich die Form^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




schmecken aber sher gut =)

pics stelle ich normalweweise auch ent..aber mir ist a total langweilig und b kennt das eh jeder vom svz =)


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich und witzig?
> Omg wird ja immer schöner.
> 
> Ach ja, der Bannkreis scheint zu helfen oder war es der Wasserschlauch?


Bin für das Pentabann 
Das wirkt Wunder *zuflüster*


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2009)

Wenn eine Frau das bei mir versucht, weil es wirklich nicht geklappt hat, hat sie schon verloren und manchmal klappt es dann doch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer mir mit, lass freunde sein oder so kommt, hört nie wieder was von mir und fliegt aus dem Handyspeicher ^^
Sry aber dafür verschwende ich nicht meine Zeit.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

wer will denn schon meine dreckige zockerecke sehen, popcorn ist eh schon fast aus :/

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß... ich weiß...



White-Frost schrieb:


> Was ich am meisten hasse is der Spruch nachdem se wieder mal Flachgelegt und verarscht worden sind am besten noch irgendwan mal geschlagen oder so
> 
> "Ach wäre er nur ein bisschen so wie du gewessen"
> 
> Ich mein hey ich bin nich nur ein bisschen wie ich ich bin ich aber mein Gott was solls^^



Das letzte mal hat eine für den Satz ne Ohrfeige kassiert...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> schmecken aber sher gut =)
> 
> pics stelle ich normalweweise auch ent..aber mir ist a total langweilig und b kennt das eh jeder vom svz =)


Internet Explorer ???? ich bin schwer enttäuscht

lg


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das letzte mal hat eine für den Satz ne Ohrfeige kassiert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pöses Selor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das letzte mal hat eine für den Satz ne Ohrfeige kassiert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du schlägst Frauen?


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

werd ich jetzt ignoriert ? :/

lg


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

mhm will niemand was zu den bonschen sagen? =)   will die Ecke sehen =)  och das benutz ich immer für buffed..im fox sieht buffed da zu eckig aus^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> werd ich jetzt ignoriert ? :/
> 
> lg


Was wer bist du denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne zeig deine zockecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Du schlägst Frauen?



Haben nicht alle Frauen ein klein wenig haue gern und alle Männer schläge verdient?

Nein ich bin strinkt gegen Gewalt außer sie dient dazu um jemanden aus einer Situation zu befreien aus der die Person sich nicht mehr selbst retten kann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pöses Selor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was denn? Wer so dumm ist?



> Du schlägst Frauen?



Normalerweise nicht... aber in dieser Situation gab es keine andere Antwort...


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was wer bist du denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm ok aber nur auf eigene gefahr hin !

lg


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Da stellt sich die Frage, reele Gwalt oder auch gegen Gewalt in medien?
Ach ich bin schon liese, hasse die Killerspiel diskussionen selber


----------



## White-Frost (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Normalerweise nicht... aber in dieser Situation gab es keine andere Antwort...


DU SCHLÄGST FRAUEN?


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ICH SCHLAGE FRAUEN!




Zitatmanipulation. Sry ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen.^^


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

IN BESTIMMTEN FÄLLEN TUT ER ES JA, waah caps -.- naja wenn er es mag bin net so der sm fan...vor selor zurückweich


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Ich brauch mich nicht nochmal wiederholen...


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> DU SCHLÄGST FRAUEN?


Ehrlichgesagt ....
Überall diese Gleichberechtigung und die Emanzen - wenn sie Gleichberechtigung wollen, dann spricht nichts dagegen sie zu schlagen - FUCK klingt der Satz Assi, ich mein ja nur ... ihr wisst was ich meine 

Ich schlage trotzdem keine Frauen oO
Ich schlage generell niemand =)


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> DU SCHLÄGST FRAUEN?


Ich schlage keine Frauen, dafür gibts andere wege


----------



## White-Frost (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich brauch mich nicht nochmal wiederholen...


Meine hohe Meinung von dir hat grad einen unglaubelichen Einsturz erlebt


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte sie natürlich auch einfach psychisch fertig machen können... aber ich dachte mir... ein kurzer Schmerz um in die Wirklichkeit zurückzukehren und gut...

Und wie ich bereits schon öfters sagte... ich behandele jeden gleich... scheißegal ob weiß, schwarz, grün oder pink, Frau oder Mann, Schnecke, Mutant oder Mensch...


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

mhm es wird gerade zu ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hey man kann Ps one auf der ps3 zocken aber ps2 spiele net xD


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm es wird gerade zu ernst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kommt drauf an, welche PS3 version du hast =)


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hätte sie natürlich auch einfach psychisch fertig machen können... aber ich dachte mir... ein kurzer Schmerz um in die Wirklichkeit zurückzukehren und gut...


Sie hat danach heftist geblutet und so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie hat danach heftist geblutet und so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie hatte nichtmal nen handabdruck auf der Wange XD

Aber ich mein... wer erst dumm meint ich wär nix für sie, sich von einem ne Woche lang flachlegen lässt und dann mir so dumm kommt mit "Wär er nur ein bisschen mehr wie du"... entschuldigung aber da ist ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

die neue 80 gb =) ich glaube mit der alten 40/60 gings noch oder?^^  buhahaha mgs4 mit dem wappen eagle beendet.  Eagle bedeutet: ganz ganz ganz viele Headshots^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm es wird gerade zu ernst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die PS2 ist das pure BÖSE!


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sie hatte nichtmal nen handabdruck auf der Wange XD
> 
> Aber ich mein... wer erst dumm meint ich wär nix für sie, sich von einem ne Woche lang flachlegen lässt und dann mir so dumm kommt mit "Wär er nur ein bisschen mehr wie du"... entschuldigung aber da ist ende
> 
> ...


Hm, trotzdem rechtfertigt das keinen schlag... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Die PS2 ist das pure BÖSE!


Hee, hab ne PS2 im Wohnzimmer stehen, aber nur wegen den FF teilen, die ich alle spielen wollte


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

Oo warum das?^^


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

Ich hasse das Thema Konsolen. Da kann ich nicht mitreden.


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2009)

Welches Datenformat hat die Sega Saturn eigentlich seinerzeit verwendet und was waren das für Rohlinge denn CDs waren es nicht.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2009)

man schlägt keine schönen frauen
die restlichen nur im notfall ... ich lass mich von nix hauen^^


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kleine bildchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ...


Minas ist da 
Das Niveau des Abends ist gerettet =)


----------



## Klunker (24. Januar 2009)

final fantasy X durchgezockt X-2 auch XII net angetan^^   ok anderes thema für Kangrim =) wie viel paar schuhe habt ihr? =)


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Welches Datenformat hat die Sega Saturn eigentlich seinerzeit verwendet und was waren das für Rohlinge denn CDs waren es nicht.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sega_Saturn
Speichermedien	Module, CD-ROM


----------



## White-Frost (25. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich hasse das Thema Konsolen. Da kann ich nicht mitreden.


Hab mir vor kurzem nach 2 Jahren ohne Konsole ne Xbox 360 zugelegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> [img=http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/gvv1shtn/thumb/DSC00001.JPG]
> [img=http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/5w1hh7dv/thumb/DSC00002.JPG]
> [img=http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/khmuebks/thumb/DSC00003.JPG]
> 
> ...


oO
Wie bekommst du deine G15 so leuchtend hin?
Meine leuchtet nur minimal/recht schwach, oder wirkt das nur auf dem Foto so?


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Minas ist da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie sagt man so schön .. wenns so anfängt kanns nur noch weiter runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, trotzdem rechtfertigt das keinen schlag...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es war auch keine rechtfertigung, nur soll man eben auch alles erzählen und nicht nur einen Teil gelle?

Ich halte es sowieso so... wer meint mich zu verarschen kriegt die Retourkutsche dafür direkt frei Haus... ich geh nicht mehr den weg das einfach zu akzeptieren...


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

du hast ne sony kamare oder?^^


----------



## Kangrim (25. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das da im letzten Bild ne Hundefutterschüssel? oO


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> oO
> Wie bekommst du deine G15 so leuchtend hin?
> Meine leuchtet nur minimal/recht schwach, oder wirkt das nur auf dem Foto so?


das is die G11

lg


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2009)

ich hab.... 3 paar schuhe^^


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> du hast ne sony kamare oder?^^


ne sony handy ^^

lg


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> das is die G11
> 
> lg


k - noob :O

Bildschrim ist klasse!


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

nein pop corn schüssel und das heißt Napf^^   so wie viel paar schuhe habt ihr?


----------



## Kangrim (25. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich hab.... 3 paar schuhe^^



Ich hab eines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ist das da im letzten Bild ne Hundefutterschüssel? oO


das is nur ne normale schüssel Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich hab.... 3 paar schuhe^^


Einer aus meiner klasse 16 >>
ich hab meine 3, die reichen auch


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ne sony handy ^^
> 
> lg



alles das gleiche^^


----------



## White-Frost (25. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich hab.... 3 paar schuhe^^


Ich hab ein paar normale Sport Schuhe und dann noch so Gummistiefel als mich mein Onkel meinte mit Angeln zu schleppen sonst hab ich keine^^ Recht sparsam und so


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> k - noob :O
> 
> Bildschrim ist klasse!


ne die g15 kostet hier noch 100 euro ...

jo 22" acer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

wat hat selor denn schlimmes gemacht? jemanden gehauen weil er es für richtig fand? sein ding..
ein minderjäriges mädchen in den wald geschlept? ein ding für die polizei (dein überprüfer und henker xD)

ihr seit eh alle unschuldig wa? noch nie ne frau gehauen.. noch nie an ner schlägerei gewesen .. noch nie blöd angemacht worden... schon klar


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

1 paar Dockers  guter grip
5 paar Chucks
1 paar asics oder wie die geschireben..jedenfalls laufschuhe


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ne die g15 kostet hier noch 100 euro ...
> 
> jo 22" acer
> 
> ...



haha 24'' acer !!! hahaha


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

23 Widescreen Fuitsu Siemens..warum alle acer??^^


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

1 Paar schicke Schuhe für Abends Disse oder so
1 Paar Gammel-Wolken-Schuhe - hab die seit nem Jahr, total am Arsch, aber soooo bequem
1 Paar Stiefel, für Winter/Wandern oder so
1 Paar Sportschuhe
_______
4 Paar Schuhe oO
Ich hab eindeutig zuviel weibliche Hormone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wat hat selor denn schlimmes gemacht? jemanden gehauen weil er es für richtig fand? sein ding..
> ein minderjäriges mädchen in den wald geschlept? ein ding für die polizei (dein überprüfer und henker xD)
> 
> ihr seit eh alle unschuldig wa? noch nie ne frau gehauen.. noch nie an ner schlägerei gewesen .. noch nie blöd angemacht worden... schon klar


zu den unteren: frau? nö noch nie
schlägerei? net direkt^^
blöd angemacht? schon...^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> 1 paar Dockers  guter grip
> 5 paar Chucks
> 1 paar asics oder wie die geschireben..jedenfalls laufschuhe



1 turnschuhe
1 schöne lack und leder schuhe ...für arbeit und so 
1 coole schuhe fürn ausgang etc .. 

dat wars


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> 1 paar Dockers  guter grip
> 5 paar Chucks
> 1 paar asics oder wie die geschireben..jedenfalls laufschuhe



du hast 7 paar schuhe ??? ich hab ein paar teure lederschuhe und 1 paar arbeitsschuhe, ahja noch die turnschuhe :/
bist du w ??



Minastirit schrieb:


> haha 24'' acer !!! hahaha


argh ! ich hab meinen schon länger :/

lg


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> zu den unteren: frau? nö noch nie
> schlägerei? net direkt^^
> blöd angemacht? schon...^^



ich bisher eine aber die hat mich zuerst gehauen ^^

was heisst net direkt? .. *g*


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wat hat selor denn schlimmes gemacht? jemanden gehauen weil er es für richtig fand? sein ding..
> ein minderjäriges mädchen in den wald geschlept? ein ding für die polizei (dein überprüfer und henker xD)
> 
> ihr seit eh alle unschuldig wa? noch nie ne frau gehauen.. noch nie an ner schlägerei gewesen .. noch nie blöd angemacht worden... schon klar



hab noch nie ne frau gehaun und werds auch nie tun.  schlägereien hatt cih schon n paar und blöd angemacht wurd ich meistens vor den schlägereien^^


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ihr seit eh alle unschuldig wa? noch nie ne frau gehauen.. noch nie an ner schlägerei gewesen .. schon klar


Stimmt.
Noch nie inner Schlägerei gewesen, noch nie in eine Verwickelt worden.
Aber schon oft kurz davor gestanden - zbs an Silvester, als ich + Kumpel sturzbetrunken um 1 Uhr im Dorf rumgelaufen sind ...
Auch noch nie ne Frau gehauen.


Minastirit schrieb:


> noch nie blöd angemacht worden... schon klar


1. Hat das nichts mit sich zu tun, wenn man blöd angemacht wird 
2. Ja ich habe schon andere dumm gemacht/beleidigt/provoziert


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich bisher eine aber die hat mich zuerst gehauen ^^
> 
> was heisst net direkt? .. *g*


Och ne anti nazi kampagne wo es zu öhem auseinandersetzungen kam, aber ich hab mich da lieber rausgehalten, hatte zu den zeitpunkt ne verletzung schon das hat mir gereicht


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

übel aber wahr.

7 oder 8 Klasse 

Ich melde mich und hebe meine faus in die höhe um halt die typische meldbewegung zu machen. just im dem Moment rennt mir ein Junge genau in die Faus und hat en blaues Auge..der lehrer hat mich dazu verdonnert ihm was zu schenken..er wollte ne bravo..gott da war ich verwirrt^^ 

aber ne wirklich schlägerei mhm ne eigentlich net, halte ich auch ent soviel von jemanden zusammenzuschlagen. würde nur aus notwehr jemanden schlagen oder um jemand anderen zu verteidigen.


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Januar 2009)

so popcorn is weg ... schad :/

lg


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

Ich hab schon ma ne Frau geschlagen.

Nunja, sie hat mir vorher ins Gesicht gespuckt
Wir waren richtig verhasst
...10 jahre alt waren wir auch noch.

Und? bin ich jezz pöse? Bannt ihr mich) oder setzt ihr mich auf /ignore?
...nein


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

und was tut ihr wenn euch so eine 90-60-90 und das andere bein auch ... *urgs* frau beleidigt und euch eine haut?
rennt ihr dann weg? .. naja euer ding xD

schlägerei kommt nur draufan wen ich mitnehm als kolegen ;P die einen ziehen sowas magisch an ..
und beleidigungen kommen wenn dann von ner gruppe aleine sind die alle zu feige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (25. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub ich werd mich dann mal langsam verziehen. Meinem Hirn eine kurze pause gönnen um sich von Zez´s Avatar zu erholen. Und um meine eigenartigkeit wieder aufzufrischen. Achja und um den Optimismus wieder ein bisschen zu steigern.


----------



## Vanth1 (25. Januar 2009)

Guten abend


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> du hast 7 paar schuhe ??? ich hab ein paar teure lederschuhe und 1 paar arbeitsschuhe, ahja noch die turnschuhe :/
> bist du w ??




ne hab nur ne freundin und en vater in den usa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ...nein


.. doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und was tut ihr wenn euch so eine 90-60-90 und das andere bein auch ... *urgs* frau beleidigt und euch eine haut?
> rennt ihr dann weg? .. naja euer ding xD
> 
> schlägerei kommt nur draufan wen ich mitnehm als kolegen ;P die einen ziehen sowas magisch an ..
> ...


1. Sone Situation hatte ich noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. 100% agree


----------



## Vanth1 (25. Januar 2009)

Worüber gehts den hier?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> .. doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


..blubb!!


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

@ Minas: Hattest du schonmal so eine situation :O
Ich nicht, von daher


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Worüber gehts den hier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


anscheinend grad um schuhe und schlägerreien

lg


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

by kangrim..mhm ich glaube en thema zu finden über das man wirklich reden kann. momentan gewalt und gewalttätige angriffe auf frauen.


----------



## Vanth1 (25. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> anscheinend grad um schuhe und schlägerreien
> 
> lg


Ach interessant...


----------



## Ocian (25. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich hat alles angefangen mit Karina*.*
Sie ist wohl doch der Apfel im Paradies


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ach interessant...


Da kannste mitreden wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Ocian:
Siehste kein wilder bursch bsite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

ich leider 1ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 najo freundin würd ich nie wirklich hauen (ausser bei lustigen spielchen wenn sie sagt ja ehm .. noch minderjärige hier?^^)


und @klunker .. meine freundin hat auch 20paar schuhe und ich 3 .. für was braucht man nur soviele ^^


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und was tut ihr wenn euch so eine 90-60-90 und das andere bein auch ... *urgs* frau beleidigt und euch eine haut?
> rennt ihr dann weg? .. naja euer ding xD



wegrennen sicher net. sie festhalten oder so aba ich würd nie zurück schlagn


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

wie viele paar hast du?


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ach interessant...


ich red über popcorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber jetzt sind se weg jetzt muss ich mich deren sinnlosen themen unterwerfen :/

lg


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Minas: Hattest du schonmal so eine situation :O
> Ich nicht, von daher



jau dickes ekelpaket das besoffen ist und sich dann für was besseres hält .. hasse leute ohne selbstbeherschung


----------



## White-Frost (25. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat alles angefangen mit Karina*.*
> Sie ist wohl doch der Apfel im Paradies


Was hat angefangen?


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jau dickes ekelpaket das besoffen ist und sich dann für was besseres hält .. hasse leute ohne selbstbeherschung


Haste davon nen video? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

oh man.
da ist man nen abend mal wieder net da, schon gehts hier um gute themen und mano ist wieder da... :\


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wegrennen sicher net. sie festhalten oder so aba ich würd nie zurück schlagn



festhalten? xDDD der war gut .. und dann gibts ne kopfnuss und eins in die edelteile .. tse ..


----------



## Ocian (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Siehste kein wilder bursch bsite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich traue mich wenigstens Streichhölzter ins Feuer zu werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Januar 2009)

und was trinkt ihr grad so nebenbei ? ich wollt mir ja nochn bierchen kaufen aber bin dann zu spät ins geschäft .. jetzt muss ich mich mit redbull und eistee begnügen :/

lg


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich leider 1ma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tragen..jup das mit den vielen kenne ich..jedesmal wenn ich meine jacke aufhänge krack..sandaletten stiefelteltte stiefel chucks normale schuhe nochmal chucks..und dann geht man in den Keller um sich ne fanta zu hohlen und was sieht man wenn man die Tür aufmacht..richtisch..schuhe >.<


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haste davon nen video?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm ne? .. ich prügel mich doch nid zum filmen oO


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich traue mich wenigstens Streichhölzter ins Feuer zu werfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Brille:
Abend, ja kmomm ma icq on^^
@ Minas:
naja vllt. hats wer aufgenommen :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nö


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> und was trinkt ihr grad so nebenbei ? ich wollt mir ja nochn bierchen kaufen aber bin dann zu spät ins geschäft .. jetzt muss ich mich mit redbull und eistee begnügen :/
> 
> lg



den rest von meinem wodka :O und nen bier ... und nebenbei rauch ich meine sisha sobald die aus ist geh ich pennen xD


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> und was trinkt ihr grad so nebenbei ? ich wollt mir ja nochn bierchen kaufen aber bin dann zu spät ins geschäft .. jetzt muss ich mich mit redbull und eistee begnügen :/
> 
> lg



hätte noch oldesloer pflaume berentzen melone und quarenta y tres hier stehen..trinke aber wasser bin ja krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da kannste mitreden wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Klar kann ich,hab sogar nen Video von so einer Situation!
Ob ich darauf stolz bin,ist ne andere sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö


Ach menno.
:/


----------



## White-Frost (25. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich traue mich wenigstens Streichhölzter ins Feuer zu werfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hät da ja jetz auch nic so ein riesen Problem n paar Streichhölzer in n kleines Feuerchen zu werfen hmm glaub hat nich den riesen Effekt


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2009)

hmmm ich hohle mir glaub ioch noch meine letzte flasche todesmet....


----------



## Ocian (25. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> und was trinkt ihr grad so nebenbei?



trinken nichts aber ich genieße meinen Strawberry Sunday


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hmmm ich hohle mir glaub ioch noch meine letzte flasche todesmet....


UNd stirbst dann?


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Klar kann ich,hab sogar nen Video von so einer Situation!
> Ob ich darauf stolz bin,ist ne andere sache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der hat nen video xD brauch sowas nid verballert nur speicherplatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

noch 9 post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> trinken nichts aber ich genieße meinen Strawberry Sunday


klingt auch lecker XD


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> trinken nichts aber ich genieße meinen Strawberry Sunday



will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> noch 9 post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann isser auch schon 2000 waAAAAA


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> noch 9 post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In dem Jahr wurde ich geboren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

Gl Klunker


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> trinken nichts aber ich genieße meinen Strawberry Sunday



dante lässt grüssen^^


----------



## Ocian (25. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> noch 9 post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann redet niemand mehr mit dir oder was sollte die Anspielung? ^^


----------



## Vanth1 (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> der hat nen video xD brauch sowas nid verballert nur speicherplatz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Speicher hab ich genug aufem Rechner für so ein kleines Video,das ist keine Ausrede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> will auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Speicher hab ich genug aufem Rechner für so ein kleines Video,das ist keine Ausrede
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Ach, mir ist langweilig ._.
Brauch wieder in MMO :/


----------



## Vanth1 (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha son din hat ich grad in der Hand,dacht das heißt Erdbeer eis ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Dann redet niemand mehr mit dir oder was sollte die Anspielung? ^^


mit jedem k wächst der p*enis um 30 cm


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Hmm
wo bleibt das vid?^^


----------



## Ocian (25. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> dacht das heißt Erdbeer eis ^^



Kunstbanause, du sagst auch zu einem Café Latte, Milchkaffee oder?


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

*gegen monitor spring*

ja minas nur weil ich damls ausgestiegen bin und net soviel poste wie du sosnt häte ich auch so 8000 oder 9000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mit jedem k wächst der p*enis um 30 cm


das war grad nen selfown wenn man deine posts mit razyl seinen vergleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

p.s was sit das lieblings gericht von dante?^^


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Immernoch das gleiche Rumgespame hier


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2009)

dreckssäcke... jetzt hab ich hunger...


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> das war grad nen selfown wenn man deine posts mit razyl seinen vergleicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So etwas will ich gar net haben :O 30 cm pro k... oh gott
q Lol Troll:
was dagegen?


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> p.s was sit das lieblings gericht von dante?^^



too late hab ich schon gesacht^^


----------



## Vanth1 (25. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Kunstbanause, du sagst auch zu einem Café Latte, Milchkaffee oder?


Ne bloss cafe


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> das war grad nen selfown wenn man deine posts mit razyl seinen vergleicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wieso wars n selfown?


ich spiele damit auf  an


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Dann redet niemand mehr mit dir oder was sollte die Anspielung? ^^


^
wundert mich eh, dass die wieder mit mir reden..ne vllt passiert dann ja was tolles =)


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ^
> wundert mich eh, dass die wieder mit mir reden..ne vllt passiert dann ja was tolles =)


Freibann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Januar 2009)

was jetzt los der letzte post is schon 2 minuten alt :O

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> was jetzt los der letzte post is schon 2 minuten alt :O
> 
> lg


lagt wie sau!
bzw laggte


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> was jetzt los der letzte post is schon 2 minuten alt :O
> 
> lg


Buffed hat gelaggt


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Januar 2009)

ausreden ! ich geh jetzt css zocken!

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ausreden ! ich geh jetzt css zocken!
> 
> lg


css stinkt derbe.
ausser zombiemod. das ist hammer <3


----------



## White-Frost (25. Januar 2009)

Bin hier raus für die Nacht hmm Gute Nacht, schlaft gut, träumt was schönes, hab euch alle ganz dolle lüb *gruppenknuddel*


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mit jedem k wächst der p*enis um 30 cm


wtf? 300cm .. sind 30dm und 3meter !!! will kein 3meter ding haben -.- da wär meine freundin nid so einverstanden damit und ich uahc nid ^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> css stinkt derbe.
> ausser zombiemod. das ist hammer <3


Woher weißt du wie ein Spiel riecht :O
@ Minas:
noch hast du keine 10k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

Naja ich denke

es würde so aussehen

Meeting Bann Klunker?

Tikume und Cha: Ja
Nox und Ocian(sage ich jetzt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

): nein 

Chuck Norris: Nein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine sigi sagt ja alles dazu.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Woher weißt du wie ein Spiel riecht :O


ich hab da so meine geheimnisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> css stinkt derbe.
> ausser zombiemod. das ist hammer <3


genau das zock ich jetzt ^^

sonst zock ich deathmatch, hab in letzter zeit zuviel normales css gezoggt

lg


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Bin mal Buch lesen :S


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Naja ich denke
> 
> es würde so aussehen
> 
> ...



Zam: mir ist langweilig klick xD


----------



## Kangrim (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> css stinkt derbe.
> ausser zombiemod. das ist hammer <3



Dann zieh die CD ausm Arsch!


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hab da so meine geheimnisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du machst mir angst.


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Naja ich denke
> 
> es würde so aussehen
> 
> ...



carcha bannt eh alles was net bei 3 auf den bäumen is^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> genau das zock ich jetzt ^^
> 
> sonst zock ich deathmatch, hab in letzter zeit zuviel normales css gezoggt
> 
> lg



css .. OMG !!! ut>cs 1.6 > css ..


----------



## Vanth1 (25. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> genau das zock ich jetzt ^^
> 
> sonst zock ich deathmatch, hab in letzter zeit zuviel normales css gezoggt
> 
> lg


Ich zock dust2 am laufenden Band,bin da schon pro in der Map ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Dann zieh die CD ausm Arsch!


hahaha...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

ne aber ich glaube chablabvla hast mich echt^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> carcha bannt eh alles was net bei 3 auf den bäumen is^^


 we <3 charcha ! und ja ich werd ihn immer falsch schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Bin mal Buch lesen :S


OMG !! er kann lesen ! vertreibt ihn !!

achja ich wollt daddeln

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ne aber ich glaube chablabvla hast mich echt^^


jemand der meinen namen so vergewaltigt würd ich instant bannen


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich zock dust2 am laufenden Band,bin da schon pro in der Map ^^



dust2 ist aber cs1.6 nid css ^^


----------



## Kangrim (25. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> OMG !! er kann lesen ! vertreibt ihn !!
> 
> achja ich wollt daddeln
> 
> lg



In einem Forum muss man ja auch nicht lesen.^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jemand der meinen namen so vergewaltigt würd ich instant bannen


kann man "brille" vergewaltigen als namen=?


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

noch  bis 1 on, dann lese ich noch en bissel Faust


----------



## Vanth1 (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dust2 ist aber cs1.6 nid css ^^


Das gibts auch auf css du horst,glaubst da sind neue maps?


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dust2 ist aber cs1.6 nid css ^^


doch dust2 gibts au in css

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dust2 ist aber cs1.6 nid css ^^


dust 2 gibts auch in css ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und dust 2 ist genauso langweilig in 1.6 wie css


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> we <3 charcha ! und ja ich werd ihn immer falsch schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich mag ihn einfach weil er schweizer is und auf dem selben server spielt wie ich^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> In einem Forum muss man ja auch nicht lesen.^^


ne nur auf dieses rechts unkten klicken aus spass und wild auf tasten hömmern kommt immer was lustiges raus

fsnfogwgoegü ipjwejipfiopwiojwfiojüwod hmm naja ich kann nur schreiben nid lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> kann man "brille" vergewaltigen als namen=?


kommt drauf an.


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kommt drauf an.


Riblle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (25. Januar 2009)

WOW SUCKS!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Riblle?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm nein.


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> WOW SUCKS!


derzeit : ja^^
@ Brille: schade


----------



## Ocian (25. Januar 2009)

Erschießt mich, ich finde meine X-Wing-Alliance Installation nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich mag ihn einfach weil er schweizer is und auf dem selben server spielt wie ich^^


wo zockta denn? frostwolf? mainstream server? xD

ich mag ihn weil ich ihn cool find im irc und ich ihn einfach mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schweizer halt .. wir sind die besseren deutschen *g* (ja flamt mich kratzt mich leckt mich gibt mir posts *g*)


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

nrgs schon wieder ne alte family guy folge


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Erschießt mich, ich finde meine X-Wing-Alliance Installation nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bäm
kopfschuss das war kein selbstmord das war mord ! ..


----------



## Vanth1 (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> derzeit : ja^^
> @ Brille: schade


bis bc war toll ab wotlk war bullshit,ich mags nicht.Hdro ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Erschießt mich, ich finde meine X-Wing-Alliance Installation nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*ocian erschieß* so richtig?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Erschießt mich, ich finde meine X-Wing-Alliance Installation nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*knarre zück*
wie du willst =P


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

minas erklär mir mal irc per pm ^^ einfach installen oder?


----------



## Vanth1 (25. Januar 2009)

Bin ma bissel serie SEEKER gucken bye


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> WOW SUCKS!




jau zu leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 need pro content und pvp balance bzw pvp wieder so wie bei s2 ... GIMME WARLOCK OP WTSEFUCK


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wo zockta denn? frostwolf? mainstream server? xD



frostmourne net frostwolf da zockn wa


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> bis bc war toll ab wotlk war bullshit,ich mags nicht.Hdro ist toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tse bc war schon teils verhunzt, wotlk ging am anfang wegen den gebieten, der pve content war aber einfach nur *hier schlimmes wort einsetzen =O*


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> bis bc war toll ab wotlk war bullshit,ich mags nicht.Hdro ist toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hdro ist ja noch schlimmer WAaaa


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

iche rschieß doch net den einen der wenigen fähigen und netten mods OO


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> frostmourne net frostwolf da zockn wa


aso XD
ok der geht .. frostwolf ist neue zuhause alle kiddis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damals 4thehorde und nun nur noch gimps da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jau zu leicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tse warlock... warlock/dudu noskill kombo tse.
dann lieber mage/rogue, da brauchte man wenigstens noch skill zum hochzocken.
genau son rotz wie warri/dudu...


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tse bc war schon teils verhunzt, wotlk ging am anfang wegen den gebieten, der pve content war aber einfach nur *hier schlimmes wort einsetzen =O*


Mir gefallen die Gebiete schon nicht. Deshalb ist nun schluss, aber ich hab gehört: man kann nun auf jeden realm nen DK erstellen und brauch dort keinen 55-er hmm


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> iche rschieß doch net den einen der wenigen fähigen und netten mods OO


schleimer


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tse warlock... warlock/dudu noskill kombo tse.
> dann lieber mage/rogue, da brauchte man wenigstens noch skill zum hochzocken.



nid dein ernst oda? xD
spiel ma auf 2400 da ist rouge dudu kombo imba gewesen

wl - rouge fand ich geiler als l0wbob takke zu spielen .. aber nun ist wl so schlecht das ich nur gimps finde ^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nid dein ernst oda? xD
> spiel ma auf 2400 da ist rouge dudu kombo imba gewesen
> 
> wl - rouge fand ich geiler als l0wbob takke zu spielen .. aber nun ist wl so schlecht das ich nur gimps finde ^^


Minast, du postest doch nur hier damit de deine 10k bekommst oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

ocian hate mir schon damls en bann angedroht als ich 2 volle seiten auf einmal postet habe..also 40 postst oder so xD ich glaube kangrimm war dabei^^


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2009)

ach ja minas... ich warte noch immer auf die versprochenen anime pics von dir^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Minast, du postest doch nur hier damit de deine 10k bekommst oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne weil ich noch 1 glas zu trinken hab und das rauchende ding hier fertig machen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


freundin hat wie immer nid ausgetrunken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nach "sport" hust .. pennt se immer ein xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nid dein ernst oda? xD
> spiel ma auf 2400 da ist rouge dudu kombo imba gewesen
> 
> wl - rouge fand ich geiler als l0wbob takke zu spielen .. aber nun ist wl so schlecht das ich nur gimps finde ^^


1. du spielst wohl net auf 2,4k da noch kein 2v2 team so hoch ist. und auch zu s2/s3 zeiten war rogue/dudu kombo nicht imba.
rogue/disci war hart. rogue/dudu ging, wenn mans spielen konnte gut.
und wl/dudu war leichter zu spielen als mage/rogue.


aber n hexer mit skill schafft noch 1800er rating. (dadrüber wirds wohl eher nix)


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ach ja minas... ich warte noch immer auf die versprochenen anime pics von dir^^



wie dicht war ich da? -.- chopi hab ich auch schon irgendwas versprochen nur kp was^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne weil ich noch 1 glas zu trinken hab und das rauchende ding hier fertig machen muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist die sportart olympisch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. du spielst wohl net auf 2,4k da noch kein 2v2 team so hoch ist. und auch zu s2/s3 zeiten war rogue/dudu kombo nicht imba.
> rogue/disci war hart. rogue/dudu ging, wenn mans spielen konnte gut.
> und wl/dudu war leichter zu spielen als wl/rogue.
> 
> ...



s2 war ich mit nem schurken unterwegs .. und nun hab ich gar kein team weils mich nur ankakt wie mich ein lowbob pala umhauen kann ohne skill .. stun bubble .. tot .. n1 gz du hast ja skill ..


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tse warlock... warlock/dudu noskill kombo tse.
> dann lieber mage/rogue, da brauchte man wenigstens noch skill zum hochzocken.
> genau son rotz wie warri/dudu...


Naja
Mage/rogue .... setzt nen Priester dahinter und du hast FOTM S2/S3 ...einfach alles ausCC'n und Dispellen.
Aber ja, Druid/WL war S2 OP, S3 etwas OP, und S4 nimmer gesehen dank World of Meleecraft...
Hab zum Glück meinen S2 Gladi im 3n3 erspielt - mit nem blau EQten Hexer, hatte nur PvP gurt an, als einzigstes Epic! 
Lineup: Holypala, MSKrieger, Ich


Btw, ihr alle die mit WoW aufgehört haben ... Bock auf WAR? Brauche was was mich wieder zu WAR motiviert, und dazu, meinen RAM von 1Gb auf 3GB für WAR aufzustocken, weil es sonst nicht spielbar ist ^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist die sportart olympisch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm glaube nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sie macht spass ..

sodele jungs mein zeugs ist alle ich geh mal zu meinem engel und halte den noch bisle warm   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cya i'm outa here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wie dicht war ich da? -.- chopi hab ich auch schon irgendwas versprochen nur kp was^^



ka.. aba konntest auf jeden fall noch leserlich schreibn^^ und warten tu ih immer noch^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> s2 war ich mit nem schurken unterwegs .. und nun hab ich gar kein team weils mich nur ankakt wie mich ein lowbob pala umhauen kann ohne skill .. stun bubble .. tot .. n1 gz du hast ja skill ..


hol dirn disci und du kannst mit skill n ansehnliches rating machen.
denn wenn du gegen NO skill palas triffst ist wohl die bubble das geringste problem bei dem line up.
und übrigens gibts mehr nokill dk's als palas.
nur treten sie mittlerweile zsm auf.


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Btw, ihr alle die mit WoW aufgehört haben ... Bock auf WAR? Brauche was was mich wieder zu WAR motiviert, und dazu, meinen RAM von 1Gb auf 3GB für WAR aufzustocken, weil es sonst nicht spielbar ist ^^


Nein, ich werde wohl kein MMO derzeit zocken was Geld kostet. Auch kein RoM oder anderes. ich konzentiere mich wieder auf offline games


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm glaube nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gn8 minas und hf


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Naja
> Mage/rogue .... setzt nen Priester dahinter und du hast FOTM S2/S3 ...einfach alles ausCC'n und Dispellen.
> Aber ja, Druid/WL war S2 OP, S3 etwas OP, und S4 nimmer gesehen dank World of Meleecraft...
> Hab zum Glück meinen S2 Gladi im 3n3 erspielt - mit nem blau EQten Hexer, hatte nur PvP gurt an, als einzigstes Epic!
> ...


ich rede von 2v2, nicht 3v3 rmp kombo!


und achja minas, wenn du schon von 2400er rating redest, haste JEMALS da gezockt? wenn ja hättest bestimmt erbarmungsloser gladi, bzw den s2 netherdrachen, da du bis auf asiatischen realms mit so nem rating sowas sicherhattest (vll noch cyclone als ausnahme)


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

ich treff wahlweise
lobo pala mit seinem freund 112 rouge .. 

oder rofeldk und bubbleboy

da hatt ich aber kein bock mehr und habs aufgegeben .. ich spiel kein spiel in dem mich ein gammelschurke mit hinterhalt multilate ausweiden killen kann .. 
und nein ich hab 25% absorb durch sl + pet ca 20% durch rüssi und 23k hp .. das darf nicht in so kurzer zeit weg .. (ahja und 560resi .. is wenig ich weis aber ich farm kein gear mehr .. kein bock)

aso brille .. such mir nen guten disci und zeig mir wie ich auf 2,2k rating komme .. würde meinem s4 rating ca entsprechen ... wl rouge .. <3 die kombo aber finde keinen guten rouge .. meiner hat nun nen dk .. weil wl einfach umkippt


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hol dirn disci und du kannst mit skill n ansehnliches rating machen.
> denn wenn du gegen NO skill palas triffst ist wohl die bubble das geringste problem bei dem line up.
> und übrigens gibts mehr nokill dk's als palas.
> nur treten sie mittlerweile zsm auf.


Man muss garnicht darüber diskutieren - PvP ist in WoW seit WotLK eionfach so:
Melee > Caster

Dazu kommt Unoly + Retri = CSS feeling, nach 3sek auf offenem Feld und nem Deathgrip bist du tot.
Die Bubble ist nur ein Mittel zum Sieg - der kranke Burst und das total kaputte Leben/Schaden Verhältnis, dazu die Total imbalance im Klassendesign macht das PvP in WoW zu dem schlechtestem PvP das ich jeh gesehen habe (habe 7 MMOs gespielt)


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Hah, der neue GTA IV patch ist klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von ehemals "nur" 22 fps auf 28 fps mit den neuen patch


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich rede von 2v2, nicht 3v3 rmp kombo!
> 
> 
> und achja minas, wenn du schon von 2400er rating redest, haste JEMALS da gezockt? wenn ja hättest bestimmt erbarmungsloser gladi, bzw den s2 netherdrachen, da du bis auf asiatischen realms mit so nem rating sowas sicherhattest (vll noch cyclone als ausnahme)




2.2 hatte ich und nu? hab mein team für 4k gold verkauft damals .. (also 4k für beide)


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Man muss garnicht darüber diskutieren - PvP ist in WoW seit WotLK eionfach so:
> Melee > Caster
> 
> Dazu kommt Unoly + Retri = CSS feeling, nach 3sek auf offenem Feld und nem Deathgrip bist du tot.
> Die Bubble ist nur ein Mittel zum Sieg - der kranke Burst und das total kaputte Leben/Schaden Verhältnis, dazu die Total imbalance im Klassendesign macht das PvP in WoW zu dem schlechtestem PvP das ich jeh gesehen habe (habe 7 MMOs gespielt)



geb ich dir recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7k verbrennen im bg ist zwar n1 aber gegen magieimmunen dk und nen bubblenden pala hilft das auch nix und die machen dir auch 6k hits .. ach wayne kein bock mich aufzuregen ich geh pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *miau*


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Dazu kommt Unoly + Retri = CSS feeling, nach 3sek auf offenem Feld und nem Deathgrip bist du tot.
> Die Bubble ist nur ein Mittel zum Sieg - der kranke Burst und das total kaputte Leben/Schaden Verhältnis, dazu die Total imbalance im Klassendesign macht das PvP in WoW zu dem schlechtestem PvP das ich jeh gesehen habe (habe 7 MMOs gespielt)


unholy retri und rogue/disci.
wenn rogue disci natürlich auf ersteres trifft sind se am arsch.
aber sonst sind die beiden kombos scheisse^^
rogue kann sogut wie alles in n paar seks aus den socken hauen. (pech nur wenn sie aufn retri treffen und dk, dk bekommt schutz, geht auf priest, damit der net dispellt, usw... :\)


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und achja minas, wenn du schon von 2400er rating redest, haste JEMALS da gezockt? wenn ja hättest bestimmt erbarmungsloser gladi, bzw den s2 netherdrachen, da du bis auf asiatischen realms mit so nem rating sowas sicherhattest (vll noch cyclone als ausnahme)


Such in der Ruhmeshalle von S2 auf Blutdurst (glaube ich) nach Zezki, Team hieß glaube ich Time Gnomes.

Und Mage/Schurke war zwar nicht olololo wie Druid/WL, aber brauchte bei weitem weniger Skill als Hexer/SPriest zbs .... war immernoch relativ leicht, wenn auch härter als Warri/Schurke/WL + Druid combos.


----------



## Klunker (25. Januar 2009)

So der gute Klunker ist auch mal off. Ich werde noch en bissel Fuast der tragödie erster tEil lesen. Wünsche euch noch ne schöne Nacht..mein engel ist in.Österich ski-fahren >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Such in der Ruhmeshalle von S2 auf Blutdurst (glaube ich) nach Zezki, Team hieß glaube ich Time Gnomes.


öhm nicht böse sein, aber: von dir wollte ich die info von deinem char nicht...


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> geb ich dir recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ach des ist doch eh geil...
magieimmun wie sonst was, und wenn du ihn umhaust kommt der wieder... (mittlerweile nur noch für 10 sec... wenigstens etwas)
im 2v2 hilft da nur: dk cc'en, pala in die bubble zwingen, warten bis er raus ist und danach pala umnuken...

und minas: ich kann dir zwar keinen guten disci holen, aber mit wl/priest kommste noch auf 2k rating


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

So ich geh off, nacht euch


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> öhm nicht böse sein, aber: von dir wollte ich die info von deinem char nicht...


Warum sollte ich den böse sein? oO
Hab mich nur verlesen


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich den böse sein? oO
> Hab mich nur verlesen


könnte ja vll gemein rüberkommen^^


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Na, bin dann auch weg, will schon seit 15min weg, aber bei WotLK PvP muss ich einfach meine mieße Laune verbreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis dann mal


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Na, bin dann auch weg, will schon seit 15min weg, aber bei WotLK PvP muss ich einfach meine mieße Laune verbreiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


joa war ein grund, warum ich aufgehört habe (wenn ulduar wenigstens mit pve gut wird fang ich vll wieder an)
naja , gn8^^


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2009)

bin ma noch ne runde animes schaun cya leutz


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bin ma noch ne runde animes schaun cya leutz


wie sie alle gehn... dann binich auch ma weg, bb <.<


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

HAHA! Der Thread gehört diese Nacht mir!

Jaja, ich weiss ich bin der Beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (25. Januar 2009)

Denkst du...


----------



## Syane (25. Januar 2009)

Nabööönd ..oder moin?

Noch wer daaaaaaaaaaaaa?

/edit ..key sind noch welche da x)


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

ICh geh schlafen... Postet einfach nicht mehr und Flamet einanderes Forum.. ICH WILLD ER LETZTE SEIN!


----------



## Syane (25. Januar 2009)

N8 schlaf gut ^^


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

thx du auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, jezz aber wirklich... Alt+f4


----------



## Syane (25. Januar 2009)

Denn werd ich auchma schlafen gehen ..n8 Buffed !


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer


nacht

EDIT: Zweiter!!!!


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Abend ihr Säcke
edit:  54881ter!!!


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> nacht
> 
> EDIT: Zweiter!!!!


Wieso "Nacht" o_O


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso "Nacht" o_O


drausen isses dunkel...


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> drausen isses dunkel...


da könnte es auch sehr früh sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

minas heute abend da?
wenn ja, erkläre mir mal:



Minastirit schrieb:


> 2.2 hatte ich und nu? hab mein team für 4k gold verkauft damals .. (also 4k für beide)


laut profil : "Mit meinem Hexer bin ich in der Arena immer auf 1650+ leider nicht viel weiter." 

und selbst kurz vor s4 ende grad mal 1700... 
also flunkerst du, oder haste mal schnell um 500 hochgezockt in so kurzer zeit? (weil 1700 hattest du SEHR kurz vor ende, zumindest laut profil)
oder meintest mit 2,2k s2 zeiten? wenn ja: wieso biste dann IMMER auf 1650?


ansonsten: abend leute.


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ansonsten: abend leute.


Abend Brille, einfach so icq off gehen BUUUH!


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> da könnte es auch sehr früh sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na und? meine zeit is binär 
hell draussen-> Tag
Dunkel draussen-> Nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Brille, einfach so icq off gehen BUUUH!


bin doch on O_o


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bin doch on O_o


Warum antworteste nicht mehr o:O


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum antworteste nicht mehr o:O


du bist razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum antworteste nicht mehr o:O


dein letzter post war vor fast ner h, da war ich auch noch afk, und als ichs gelesen hab hat ich einfach kb zu antworten^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dein letzter post war vor fast ner h, da war ich auch noch afk, und als ichs gelesen hab hat ich einfach kb zu antworten^^


-.-
doffkopf^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> -.-
> doffkopf^^


doff?


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> doff?


schreibfehler >>
doofkopf
so^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> doofkopf


du bist so gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist so gemein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein ich sage nur die Wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (25. Januar 2009)

hallu


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> hallu


zinationen?


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Januar 2009)

so, installier jeztz den pc neu...
bis s-p-ä-t-e-r...


----------



## Vanth1 (25. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> zinationen?


hööö?


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> doff?


duffbeer


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> hööö?


kann das mal jmd erklären? hab da keine lust zu^^
oder hat das niemand verstanden?


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Yes GTA IV mit 39 FPS flüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> minas heute abend da?
> wenn ja, erkläre mir mal:
> 
> 
> ...



du wisst schon wann das war? oder ..


----------



## Tabuno (25. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kann das mal jmd erklären? hab da keine lust zu^^
> oder hat das niemand verstanden?


doch ich schon, ich fand ihn sogar lustig...


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du wisst schon wann das war? oder ..


*hust*


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> doch ich schon, ich fand ihn sogar lustig...


dann hopp hopp^^


----------



## Stivi (25. Januar 2009)

Nabend Leute


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du wisst schon wann das war? oder ..


wann was war? s2 oder s4?


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *hust*



rechtschreib flamen haben kleine ...


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

Dein Ava erinnert mich an ein altes FinalFantasy spiel Stivi...


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> rechtschreib flamen haben kleine ...


Das musste Brille sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (25. Januar 2009)

N'Abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> rechtschreib flamen haben kleine ...


fehlerquoten in der deutscharbeit? ^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wann was war? s2 oder s4?


ne mein mybuffed profil xD
wer aktualisiert das? ... mybuffed ist sinnlos


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne mein mybuffed profil xD
> wer aktualisiert das? ... mybuffed ist sinnlos


"Montag, 13. Oktober 2008"


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend


Tach Silenzz, unser neuer Star am Himmel


----------



## Tabuno (25. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dann hopp hopp^^


also er hat hallu geschrieben statt hallo warum auch immer, und dann hat der schlaue trolli halluzinationen daraus gemacht, toll oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

jap da hab ich mir s4 kopf geholt und nun?
sag ja habs in s2 verkauft du nup -.-


----------



## Silenzz (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tach Silenzz, unser neuer Star am Himmel


genau so seh ichs auch... aber ich hab halsschmerzen und meine stimme ist halbtot...-.-'


----------



## Stivi (25. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dein Ava erinnert mich an ein altes FinalFantasy spiel Stivi...


 ist aber metal slug^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jap da hab ich mir s4 kopf geholt und nun?
> sag ja habs in s2 verkauft du nup -.-


und genau das wollte ich wissen o_O
obs s2 war.
weil dein komme nie über 1650 mit einem blog über s4 zeiten, wenn der älter gewesen sein soll hat mich verwirrt.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> also er hat hallu geschrieben statt hallo warum auch immer, und dann hat der schlaue trolli halluzinationen daraus gemacht, toll oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bistn held =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Armer Silenzz.
Zuviel gerappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Armer Silenzz.
> Zuviel geraucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fixed!


----------



## Tabuno (25. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bistn held =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich fand die erklärung toll


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fixed!


Pöses Brille!


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und genau das wollte ich wissen o_O
> obs s2 war.
> weil dein komme nie über 1650 mit einem blog über s4 zeiten, wenn der älter gewesen sein soll hat mich verwirrt.



also s2 verkauft ..
s4 wieder mit ingamekolegen gezockt .. weils halt KOLEGE ist ..
so einfach ist dat ..


----------



## Silenzz (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fixed!


genau^^ weil ich auch so ein starker raucher bin, NICHTRAUCHER FTW!!!!, nää ich glaub ich krieg die Grippe..-.-' jedenfalls sagt das meine Mum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> also s2 verkauft ..
> s4 wieder mit ingamekolegen gezockt .. weils halt KOLEGE ist ..
> so einfach ist dat ..


ja das hatte ich wohl aus deinem letzten post schon rauslesen können...


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> genau^^ weil ich auch so ein starker raucher bin, NICHTRAUCHER FTW!!!!, nää ich glaub ich krieg die Grippe..-.-' jedenfalls sagt das meine Mum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau Nichtrauchter ftw :>
und
armer Silenzz


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

gut xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau Nichtrauchter ftw :>
> und
> armer Silenzz


meine güte, dann bleibt er halt im bett und kann statt in der schule zu sitzen texte schreiben...^^


----------



## Silenzz (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> meine güte, dann bleibt er halt im bett und kann statt in der schule zu sitzen texte schreiben...^^


hab ich mir auch schon gedacht mal gucken wies mir morgen geht^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> meine güte, dann bleibt er halt im bett und kann statt in der schule zu sitzen texte schreiben...^^


schlimm genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brille wird auch mal nen großer, erfolgreicher rapper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> schlimm genug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ne lass ma o_O


----------



## Silenzz (25. Januar 2009)

genau ich helf ihm einfach wir machen zusammen n feat und dann wird er ganz doll berühmt mit mir...^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne lass ma o_O


Wieso net? Wär doch lollig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin dafür^^

Hast dann anstatt ne Maske wie Sido ne grüne brille auf ><


----------



## Stivi (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> schlimm genug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




bestimmt so einer harter rapper wie sido mit strassenabi^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso net? Wär doch lollig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich nicht.


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich nicht.


Verdienst vllt. ne menge Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verdienst vllt. ne menge Geld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und weiter? entweder bist n onehitwonder,
oder lebst derbe undergroundig in nem plattenbau, um "real" zu bleiben oder wirst berühmt und  mit 25 erschossen.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich fand die erklärung toll


war se auch!


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und weiter? entweder bist n onehitwonder,
> oder lebst derbe undergroundig in nem plattenbau, um "real" zu bleiben oder wirst berühmt und  mit 25 erschossen.


sind doch top vorraussetzungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (25. Januar 2009)

Abend


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und weiter? entweder bist n onehitwonder,
> oder lebst derbe undergroundig in nem plattenbau, um "real" zu bleiben oder wirst berühmt und  mit 25 erschossen.


werd doch Buchhalter ^^

lg


----------



## Tabuno (25. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> war se auch!


ich weiß ich kann sowas eben, so schwierige rätsel lösen und so...


----------



## Stivi (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und weiter? entweder bist n onehitwonder,
> oder lebst derbe undergroundig in nem plattenbau, um "real" zu bleiben oder wirst berühmt und  mit 25 erschossen.




dann muss man aber minimum in berlin wohnen^^
sonst wir es nix mit der harten rapper karriere


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Stivi schrieb:


> dann muss man aber minimum in berlin wohnen^^
> sonst wir es nix mit der harten rapper karriere


ffm geht auch^^

aber egal, ich will kein rapper werden o_O


----------



## Ocian (25. Januar 2009)

Ob mein bannkreis heute auch wieder funktioniert oder ob wieder jemand bei mir nackt putzen will?
Man wird es erfahren ^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ob mein bannkreis heute auch wieder funktioniert oder ob wieder jemand bei mir nackt putzen will?
> Man wird es erfahren ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke aus der Runde hier will das keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ffm geht auch^^
> 
> aber egal, ich will kein rapper werden o_O


Hey Brille du wohnst in Frankfurt..???


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hey Brille du wohnst in Frankfurt..???


nein, ich wohn unter der brücke in frankfurt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ob mein bannkreis heute auch wieder funktioniert oder ob wieder jemand bei mir nackt putzen will?
> Man wird es erfahren ^^


ich will ich will


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ffm geht auch^^
> 
> aber egal, ich will kein rapper werden o_O


igitt, such dir lieber ne rockband zusammen die grottig spielt bevor du rapper wirst Oo weis nicht was schlimmer is, hip hop oder tokio hotel :O obwohl tokio hotel is schlimmer :/

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> igitt, such dir lieber ne rockband zusammen die grottig spielt bevor du rapper wirst Oo weis nicht was schlimmer is, hip hop oder tokio hotel :O obwohl tokio hotel is schlimmer :/


lies dir meinen post nochma durch... -.-


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lies dir meinen post nochma durch... -.-


hab jetzt einfach drauf losgepostet, war/bin zufaul zum lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> schlimm genug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



beleidig meinen freund von böse onkelz nid mit sowas


----------



## Silenzz (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein, ich wohn unter der brücke in frankfurt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie geil xD ich hab auch in Frankfurt gewohnt^^ im welchen viertel wohnst du denn..?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> wie geil xD ich hab auch in Frankfurt gewohnt^^ im welchen viertel wohnst du denn..?


gallus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hehe ne, mittlerweile enkheim *g*


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> wie geil xD ich hab auch in Frankfurt gewohnt^^ im welchen viertel wohnst du denn..?


Da wo die Ganzen Penner sind und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gallus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hab in Gallus gewohnt Oo is halt bissi assig aber sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Razy: Das wäre dann das Bahnhofsviertel...^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ich hab in Gallus gewohnt Oo is halt bissi assig aber sonst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bissi?^^

naja abends wars daa schon ab und zu lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ich hab in Gallus gewohnt Oo is halt bissi assig aber sonst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm
"HAHA" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brille kennt die gegend wohl auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ich hab in Gallus gewohnt Oo is halt bissi assig aber sonst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja mittlerweile brauchste ja nur nordi zu gehen da ists ja schon fast wie gallus xD (nagut nicht ganz so... aber das wird alles so)^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja mittlerweile brauchste ja nur nordi zu gehen da ists ja schon fast wie gallus xD


Wieso zur hölle zitierst du 2x mal silenzz nacheinander mit denselben post o_O


----------



## Stivi (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da wo die Ganzen Penner sind und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




meinst du die armen leute von der börse?
die jetzt pleite sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso zur hölle zitierst du 2x mal silenzz nacheinander mit denselben post o_O


weil.... KÄSE! ^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Stivi schrieb:


> meinst du die armen leute von der börse?
> die jetzt pleite sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jop, brille ist in der Statue die vor der Börse steht drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Januar 2009)

*wirkt ruhestein der ins schlafzimmer portet* *puff*

nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop, brille ist in der Statue die vor der Börse steht drinne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hey da ists mit nem lagerfeuer schön warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

*popkorn mach und zukuk*


----------



## Silenzz (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bissi?^^
> 
> naja abends wars daa schon ab und zu lustig
> 
> ...


naja meine mum meinte immer ich soll um spätestens 9Uhr zuhause sein^^... die hatte immer angst das irgendwas passiert xD Ok bei den Ausländern mit denen ich rumgehängt hab...


----------



## Tabuno (25. Januar 2009)

bahh langweilig hier, bin mal off cu


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> naja meine mum meinte immer ich soll um spätestens 9Uhr zuhause sein^^... die hatte immer angst das irgendwas passiert xD


ach die leute, die gallus wohnen würden eh nie einen cashen, der da wohnt.
und auch sonst ists egtl egal, wo du nach 9 uhr da bist ^^


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *popkorn mach und zukuk*


----------



## Silenzz (25. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach die leute, die gallus wohnen würden eh nie einen cashen, der da wohnt.
> und auch sonst ists egtl egal, wo du nach 9 uhr da bist ^^


naja hast recht, an alle juten acht


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> naja hast recht, an alle juten acht


gn8 und gute besserung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

alle weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## Stivi (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> alle weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gar net wahr -.-


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

nachtschwärmer auf seite 2750 angelangt nicht mehr weit bis zur 3000^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Januar 2009)

Ich komm grad erst an du kaputte Funzel ^^


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich komm grad erst an du kaputte Funzel ^^


was is eine funzel?


----------



## Stivi (25. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was is eine funzel?




nen wort für glühbirne glaube ich


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

Stivi schrieb:


> nen wort für glühbirne glaube ich


dann steht in meinem französischbuch unter vokabeln bei einer vokabel: nudel, (hier: tranfunzel)
eine tranglühbirne?


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Januar 2009)

Funzel = Lampe, Glühbirne, Taschenlampe whatever you want for electric light 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Funzel = Lampe, Glühbirne, Taschenlampe whatever you want for electric light
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und was ist dann eine tranfunzel?^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

was komisches^^


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

ein fall für galileo mistery


----------



## Ocian (25. Januar 2009)

Seid ihr alle krank oder waru schreibt keiner mehr? oO


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

will ja schreiben aber will keinen doppelpost machen^^


----------



## White-Frost (25. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle krank oder waru schreibt keiner mehr? oO


Wir warten nur drauf das sich die GMs melden aus wunderung wo is lilly ahhhhhhhhh lilly fanboy werd!!!!!!!
Nö ichb in grad n wenig hirntot um was gings den


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

@white
ging grad um tranfunzeln und wir wissen dass funzeln glühbirnen sind^^
oder kennt wer ein besseres thema


----------



## White-Frost (25. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> @white
> ging grad um tranfunzeln und wir wissen dass funzeln glühbirnen sind^^
> oder kennt wer ein besseres thema


Hmm dazu fällt mir nix ein wie wärs mit hmm ähm puh


----------



## Stivi (25. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle krank oder waru schreibt keiner mehr? oO




ka die haben wohl keine themen mehr^^


----------



## White-Frost (25. Januar 2009)

Stivi schrieb:


> ka die haben wohl keine themen mehr^^


Was bist du den für ein Kerlchen


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

thema:
ist mehr käse aufgrund der löcher weniger käse?


----------



## Stivi (25. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Was bist du den für ein Kerlchen



ich bin einer der mehr im irc aktiv ist als im forum und gerade nix zutun hat


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

Stivi schrieb:


> ich bin einer der mehr im irc aktiv ist als im forum und gerade nix zutun hat


und deswegen meinst du du hast das recht hier zu posten?^^


----------



## Stivi (25. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und deswegen meinst du du hast das recht hier zu posten?^^




klar ihr postet doch auch nur hier weil ihr nix zutun habt^^


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

Stivi schrieb:


> klar ihr postet doch auch nur hier weil ihr nix zutun habt^^


jaaa aber wir haben rechtmäßig das recht hier zu posten bei ebay erworben!^^


----------



## Stivi (25. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> jaaa aber wir haben rechtmäßig das recht hier zu posten bei ebay erworben!^^




und ich habe mir das gerade im irc erworben^^


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

Stivi schrieb:


> und ich habe mir das gerade im irc erworben^^


was hats den gekostet?^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

bin atm auch mehr am ic spammen als hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is einfach komisches thema das ihr habt^^


----------



## Stivi (25. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was hats den gekostet?^^




nix und das ist auch gut so xD


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bin atm auch mehr am ic spammen als hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gibts doch nicht du musst hier mehr mitmachen hast doch bald die 10000 posts^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

die hab ich auch so bald .. dafür muss ich keine nutzlosen diskusionen machen^^


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die hab ich auch so bald .. dafür muss ich keine nutzlosen diskusionen machen^^


so gehts aber schneller^^


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bin atm auch mehr am ic spammen als hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da ist unser WHirpool, lick-lick thema und das über den 3er Interessanter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Januar 2009)

Mir wurde geld geboten,damit ich hier reinkomme?


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Mir wurde geld geboten,damit ich hier reinkomme?


nee hab dich reingeschickt^^


----------



## chopi (25. Januar 2009)

Na toll.Worum gehts grad? ich hoffe Blackjack.


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Na toll.Worum gehts grad? ich hoffe Blackjack.


im moment um garnichts hab gehofft du weißt was^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Da ist unser WHirpool, lick-lick thema und das über den 3er Interessanter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Na toll.Worum gehts grad? ich hoffe Blackjack.


blackjack und nutten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> blackjack und nutten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nene stripblackjack und nutten^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Januar 2009)

Langweilig...


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Langweilig...


nichts gegen stripblackjack und nutten^^


----------



## Ocian (25. Januar 2009)

*Gerücht streu*

Maladin hat eine Freundin!


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> *Gerücht streu*
> 
> Maladin hat eine Freundin!


maladin ist ein kerl?


----------



## Stivi (25. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> *Gerücht streu*
> 
> Maladin hat eine Freundin!




kann ich mir net vorstellen^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Januar 2009)

Langweilig *gg*


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> *Gerücht streu*
> 
> Maladin hat eine Freundin!



Wot? GZ zum epic oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (25. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> maladin ist ein kerl?



Klar ist er das, steht doch auch in seinem Profil drin: http://my.buffed.de/user/184173


----------



## Stivi (25. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Langweilig *gg*



fang halt nen besseres thema an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Klar ist er das, steht doch auch in seinem Profil drin: http://my.buffed.de/user/184173


was soll ich bitte in mybuffedprofilen von mods machen^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

flamen?


----------



## Ocian (25. Januar 2009)

Genau ich bekomme auch nur Rechtschreibflames ins GB eingetragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> flamen?


gute idee
*maladin flamen geht*



Ocian schrieb:


> Genau ich bekomme auch nur Rechtschreibflames ins GB eingetragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haha!


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Januar 2009)

Wir können uns ja um die Auswirkungen spezifischer Veränderungen des Subraums in einem abgeschlossenen Intermix-System in Verbindung mit der Existenz eines Omega-Moleküls bei einem Mark IV M/AM-Reaktor in Verbindung mit Theriliumbasierenden und mit einer Duraniumlegierung überzogenen Warpspule mit einem Klasse IX EPS System unterhalten...


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wir können uns ja um die Auswirkungen spezifischer Veränderungen des Subraums in einem abgeschlossenen Intermix-System in Verbindung mit der Existenz eines Omega-Moleküls bei einem Mark IV M/AM-Reaktor in Verbindung mit Theriliumbasierenden und mit einer Duraniumlegierung überzogenen Warpspule mit einem Klasse IX EPS System unterhalten...


nochmal auf deutsch?


----------



## Stivi (25. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nochmal auf deutsch?




ich glaube der will wissen wie sich der warpantrieb ändert beim wechsel der energieform


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

Stivi schrieb:


> ich glaube der will wissen wie sich der warpantrieb ändert beim wechsel der energieform


achso star track quatsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Januar 2009)

Stivi schrieb:


> ich glaube der will wissen wie sich der warpantrieb ändert beim wechsel der energieform



Nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stivi (25. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ah stimmt nochmal gelesen und nun würde ich sagen er krümmt sich einfach


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Januar 2009)

Das ist das generelle Funktionsmodell eines M/AM Betriebenen Warpantriebes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist das generelle Funktionsmodell eines M/AM Betriebenen Warpantriebes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auch star trek quatsch^^


----------



## Stivi (25. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist das generelle Funktionsmodell eines M/AM Betriebenen Warpantriebes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hmm nächstest mal nutze ich meinen frag den startrek nerd per icq joker


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Januar 2009)

Stivi schrieb:


> hmm nächstest mal nutze ich meinen frag den startrek nerd per icq joker



Ich glaube kaum das du die richtige Antwort verstehen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stivi (25. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das du die richtige Antwort verstehen würdest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach egal hauptsache die antwort haben^^


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

afduschen


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Januar 2009)

brrreeee *postratingpushingganzganzdolling*


----------



## White-Frost (25. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrreeee *postratingpushingganzganzdolling*


postcounter +1


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> postcounter +1



fette sache


----------



## White-Frost (25. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> fette sache


Aber auf jeden!


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

cya ihr nachtflamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2009)

wenn er dich igniert kann er das hier glaubs auch nid lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja keine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin auf jedenfall pennen nun gn8


----------



## *Vanessa* (25. Januar 2009)

Naja ob er mich auf ignore hat weiß ich nicht.... er ignoriert ja absolut alles...ich hab hier nen kumpel gefragt ob er ihn fragt...ihn hat er scheinbar auch nicht geantwortet.... ich find das ein wenig assi...


----------



## Zez (25. Januar 2009)

Sooo
Genug mit Photoshop für heute rumexperimentiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab Morgen, sprich in 18min gehts dann weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (25. Januar 2009)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> Naja ob er mich auf ignore hat weiß ich nicht.... er ignoriert ja absolut alles...ich hab hier nen kumpel gefragt ob er ihn fragt...ihn hat er scheinbar auch nicht geantwortet.... ich find das ein wenig assi...



tja und warum läufst du dem "assi" dann noch hinterher?

ist dann es dann nicht sinnvoller dann einfach bei zu lassen und ihn nicht mehr stressen wenn er sich gestresst von dir fühlt aus welchen grund auch immer?
man muss ja nicht immer alle konflikte in nem forum lösen können, gegenseitiges igno funtzt auch ganz gut


----------



## *Vanessa* (25. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> tja und warum läufst du dem "assi" dann noch hinterher?
> 
> ist dann es dann nicht sinnvoller dann einfach bei zu lassen und ihn nicht mehr stressen wenn er sich gestresst von dir fühlt aus welchen grund auch immer?
> man muss ja nicht immer alle konflikte in nem forum lösen können, gegenseitiges igno funtzt auch ganz gut



Weil es nicht einfach nur nen streit im forum ist es wär so wie wenn deine freundin dich auf einen schlag plötlich ignoriert ich glaub dann willts du auch wenigens wissen warum...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Januar 2009)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> Weil es nicht einfach nur nen streit im forum ist es wär so wie wenn deine freundin dich auf einen schlag plötlich ignoriert ich glaub dann willts du auch wenigens wissen warum...



dann würde sie ihre gründe dafür schon haben, entweder sie würde mich aufkären oder es sein lassen, ich würde nicht nachhacken wenn ich bei mir keine schuld seh, aber jedem das seine

whatever, wenns was sehr persönliches ist dann versucht es auch möglichst persönlich auszutragen, alles andere hat ehh keinen nutzen, vorallem würde mich meine freundin wohl grad zu leid ignoriern wenn ich sie auch noch in irgendnem forum stressen würde^^


----------



## *Vanessa* (26. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> dann würde sie ihre gründe dafür schon haben, entweder sie würde mich aufkären oder es sein lassen, ich würde nicht nachhacken wenn ich bei mir keine schuld seh, aber jedem das seine
> 
> whatever, wenns was sehr persönliches ist dann versucht es auch möglichst persönlich auszutragen, alles andere hat ehh keinen nutzen, vorallem würde mich meine freundin wohl grad zu leid ignoriern wenn ich sie auch noch in irgendnem forum stressen würde^^



Ich will einfach meine antworten...mehr will ich nicht....und wenn er mir keine peröhnlichen weg gibt dann eben so...dann nerv ich ihn auch....er macht es sich nur selber schwerer ich hab sowieso nichts mehr in meinen leben und hab auch nichts zu verlieren und das weiß er ganz genau


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Januar 2009)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> Ich will einfach meine antworten...mehr will ich nicht....und wenn er mir keine peröhnlichen weg gibt dann eben so...dann nerv ich ihn auch....er macht es sich nur selber schwerer ich hab sowieso nichts mehr in meinen leben und hab auch nichts zu verlieren und das weiß er ganz genau



kA um was es bei euch geht, möchte nicht sagen dass es mich interessiert weil ich einfach ein neugieriger mensch bin^^..aber deine grundlegende einstellung von wegen "nichts mehr im leben zu verlieren" hat mich nu zu sehr abgeschreckt um weiter nachzuhacken...alles deine sache und du hast deine gründe so zu denken, und du kannst ja selbstständig denken, wenn es deine entscheidung ist so zu denken und zu handeln, dann ists halt so, mehr kann ich dazu nit sagen^^

whatever ich glaub dass solch ein thema selbst im nachtschwärmer thread nichts verloren hat


----------



## Lillyan (26. Januar 2009)

> whatever ich glaub dass solch ein thema selbst im nachtschwärmer thread nichts verloren hat



Genau. Persönliche Streitigkeiten haben hier nichts zu suchen. Vielleicht will er einfach nicht mit dir reden im Moment, aber das ist kein Grund gleich das gesammte Forum darauf aufmerksam zu machen. Ich werden entsprechende Posts löschen... hier hat das nichts zu suchen.

Edit: So, ich hoff der Name ist überall raus. Sollte ich weiterhin Posts dieser Art irgendwo entdecken werd ich ungemütlich :>


----------



## Kronas (26. Januar 2009)

Re


----------



## Zonalar (26. Januar 2009)

Re too^^
Hab jezz Nach den Anweisungen aus nem Irc-Chat meinen Mac geputzt und so^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Januar 2009)

ihhh mac^^

ich putze meinen pc und monitor nur auf lans weil da ständig einer ist mit speziellen pc reinigungsgeräten, das nutz ich dann aus^^


----------



## Zez (26. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ihhh mac^^
> 
> ich putze meinen pc und monitor nur auf lans weil da ständig einer ist mit speziellen pc reinigungsgeräten, das nutz ich dann aus^^


xD

Muss jeden Monat entstauben, sonst streikt die GraKa


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

Guten abend Mitschwärmer :>


----------



## Kronas (26. Januar 2009)

razyl das waren 4 sekunden zu früh^^
als nachtschwärmer von dir nen neuen post hatte und ich runterscrollte stand da
Aktuelles Datum: 26.01.2009 - 20:59

als ich draufklickte (auf den thread) jedoch
Aktuelles Datum: 26.01.2009 - 21:00

also einige sekunden zu früh!


----------



## Zonalar (26. Januar 2009)

Bääh, jezz isder SuchtiThread wieder offen.


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> razyl das waren 4 sekunden zu früh^^
> als nachtschwärmer von dir nen neuen post hatte und ich runterscrollte stand da
> Aktuelles Datum: 26.01.2009 - 20:59
> 
> ...


Bei mir auf der Uhr war es 21.00 uhr.
@ Benji: dann geh doch, wir vermissen dich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Januar 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Kronas (26. Januar 2009)

dann hat wohl ein mächtiges wesen welches die zeit kontrolliert deinen post gegessen und vier sekunden früher wieder ausgespuckt


----------



## Masterdark (26. Januar 2009)

Hiho liebe mitschwärmer


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Januar 2009)

BREEE!! BREEE!!

np: Brokencyde - BREE! BREE! "BC13"


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> BREEE!! BREEE!!
> 
> np: Brokencyde - BREE! BREE! "BC13"


Jezzt fängst du mit den BREEE auch noch an :/


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jezzt fängst du mit den BREEE auch noch an :/


schon lange!

breee!! breee!!

np: We Butter The Bread With Butter - Breekachu "Das Monster aus dem Schrank"


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> schon lange!
> 
> breee!! breee!!


:/ grml


----------



## Tryko (26. Januar 2009)

ach ... kommts endlich mal vor dass ich wieder n lied finde das ich richtig nice find dann is das total unbekannt und s gibt keine möglichkeit es runterzuladn... -.- aber irgend so sche ... lechte lieder von irgendwelchen drogensüchtigen die sowieso keine musik machen können sind in den charts auf den bessten plätzen : /


----------



## Lillyan (26. Januar 2009)

Wie wärs mit kaufen? :> Im Laden kann man sicher so ziemlich alles bestellen.


----------



## Kronas (26. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> ach ... kommts endlich mal vor dass ich wieder n lied finde das ich richtig nice find dann is das total unbekannt und s gibt keine möglichkeit es runterzuladn... -.- aber irgend so sche ... lechte lieder von irgendwelchen drogensüchtigen die sowieso keine musik machen können sind in den charts auf den bessten plätzen : /


youtube to mp3 converter^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> ach ... kommts endlich mal vor dass ich wieder n lied finde das ich richtig nice find dann is das total unbekannt und s gibt keine möglichkeit es runterzuladn... -.- aber irgend so sche ... lechte lieder von irgendwelchen drogensüchtigen die sowieso keine musik machen können sind in den charts auf den bessten plätzen : /


Wo haste denn das gehört? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (26. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit kaufen? :> Im Laden kann man sicher so ziemlich alles bestellen.


Kaufen??? Was ist das???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also echt, immer diese artigen Moderatoren... Achte doch einmal bitte wo ich wohne, ich will bloss erwähnen dass man in der Schweiz jegliche Medien legal runterladen darf, nur das Hochladen ist verboten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit kaufen? :> Im Laden kann man sicher so ziemlich alles bestellen.


oft genug geht das nich. ich sprech da aus erfahrung^^


----------



## Kronas (26. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Kaufen??? Was ist das???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also muss man was illigales machen um es für andere legal zu machen?


----------



## Tryko (26. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> youtube to mp3 converter^^


youtube hats natürlich net drauf...



Razyl schrieb:


> Wo haste denn das gehört?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach ich stöbere so halt im inet rum, da entdecke ich halt manchmal seiten, die selten aufgerufen werden und die haben ja meisstens net mal ne downloadfunktion programmiert oder sind in irgendner komischen sprache : /


----------



## Nuffing (26. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Erschießt mich, ich finde meine X-Wing-Alliance Installation nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dir ist bewust das viele user schon immer mal davon geträumt haben ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dir ist bewust das viele user schon immer mal davon geträumt haben ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du natürlich zu 100% oder?^^


----------



## Nuffing (26. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du natürlich zu 100% oder?^^



Ach was ich bin brav ich tu so was nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bis jetzt hät ich ja auch keinen grund dazu


----------



## Tryko (26. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> oft genug geht das nich. ich sprech da aus erfahrung^^


eben^^ ich kauf doch keine CD für überteuerte schweizer preise nur um 1 lied zu kriegen... ausserdem müsst ich dort erstmal stundenlang rumsuchen



Kronas schrieb:


> also muss man was illigales machen um es für andere legal zu machen?


ne einfach kurz über die grenze alles hochladen und wieder über die grenze und alles runterladen ;-)


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> ne einfach kurz über die grenze alles hochladen und wieder über die grenze und alles runterladen ;-)


Zu welchen Land?


----------



## Tryko (26. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dir ist bewust das viele user schon immer mal davon geträumt haben ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ach was ich bin brav ich tu so was nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jaja... schnell alles wieder gutmachen oda?


----------



## Tryko (26. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zu welchen Land?


is doch egal, kommt auf die gesetze drauf an...


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ach was ich bin brav ich tu so was nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm 
hmmm
ich glaubs dir mal^^


----------



## Nuffing (26. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> hmm
> hmmm
> ich glaubs dir mal^^



Besser so sonst müsst ich dich umbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Besser so sonst müsst ich dich umbringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du mich? Glaub ihc net


----------



## Nuffing (26. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du mich? Glaub ihc net



Klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie willstn das schaffen?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Januar 2009)

brrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeee


ich bin ein superhacker, man nennt mich den..BIOS-TERMINOTOR muhahahaha


----------



## Tryko (26. Januar 2009)

bestell den lieben tryko her 
und stille herrscht nimmer mehr

schreiben die anderen aber nich mehr
dann macht ihr mich traurig und zwar sehr



ja ich weiss ich bin n supertalent in diesem ... (wie heist das nochmal? manchmal fällt mir das gesuchte wort nicht mehr ein^^ hab anscheionend schon so viele daten in meinem hirn abgespeichert dass ich wiedergabeprobleme habe... ah egal^^) ja bejubelt mich!!!


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> (wie heist das nochmal? manchmal fällt mir das gesuchte wort nicht mehr ein^^ hab anscheionend schon so viele daten in meinem hirn abgespeichert dass ich wiedergabeprobleme habe... ah egal^^)!!


Öhem, dein gehirn kann sich was merken? Wow o_O


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Januar 2009)

BREEEE!!! BREEEE!!!


----------



## Nuffing (26. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie willstn das schaffen?



Ich miete Tokio hotel und lass sie dein zimmer stürmen und dann wirst du SCHREEEIN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (26. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ich dich umbringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ das gefällt mir^^

ne ich schreib nix gegen razyl sonst werd ich die nächsten jahre wieder beleidigt und zugeflamet...


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich miete Tokio hotel und lass sie dein zimmer stürmen und dann wirst du SCHREEEIN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das würde mich quälen, aber ich würde die dann erstmal aus den fenster werfen.
@ Tryko:
Wirst du auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Januar 2009)

was ist eigentlich mit melih passiert?


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mit melih passiert?


Wurde von Karina umgebracht


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mit melih passiert?


wundge äääh guckt?^^


----------



## Nuffing (26. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wurde von Karina umgebracht



PSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTT   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  veratt doch net alles


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> PSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Doch, du hast auch die Grüne Brille aufen Gewissen!


----------



## Tryko (26. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem, dein gehirn kann sich was merken? Wow o_O


Sie wertlose Atommüllansammlung müssen umgehend terminiert werden! Was unterschätzen Sie stetig meine Intelligenz? 

Ne, im ernst, s stresst mich dass du die ganze zeit son schwachsinn schreiben must, ich fühl mich ja nich angesprochen bei sowas aber kannste dich nich normal verhalten? oder is dein rl so ver***** dass du alles an denen auslassen must denen es besser geht? Ich entschuldige mich dafür, wenn ich jetzt gegen Forenregeln verstossen habe, aber Razyls Einfallsreichtum ist aufgrund seiner äusserst dezimen höchst begrenzten Intelligenz anscheinend so gering, dass er sich seine geliebten 1'000'000 Forenbeiträge durch sinnlose Beleidigungen erspammen will. Ich gebe ja auch nicht ständig konstruktive Beiträge von mir, aber ich finde, solche Benutzer gehören gebannt... Foren sind NICHT zum spammen da!



Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich miete Tokio hotel und lass sie dein zimmer stürmen und dann wirst du SCHREEEIN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ui da folterst ihn ja krass^^ *angst vor dir krieg*


----------



## Zez (26. Januar 2009)

Und White-Frost!


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Januar 2009)

screamo <3


----------



## Tryko (26. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Tryko:
> Wirst du auch so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da der Beweis!

lg Tryko


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wundge äääh guckt?^^



ich raff des beim besten willen nit^^


----------



## Nuffing (26. Januar 2009)

ohh gott ich wurde wieder zur Werfrau...ich hab sie alle getötet es tut mir leid ich wollte es nicht...also....ich meine...ich...ich...kann nichts dafür....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (26. Januar 2009)

Ist mir auch wayne wen du umgebracht hast, keine Angst...


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich raff des beim besten willen nit^^


opfah^^

bestimmt hat melih sich n paar filmchen zu oft angeguckt^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Ne, im ernst, s stresst mich dass du die ganze zeit son schwachsinn schreiben must, ich fühl mich ja nich angesprochen bei sowas aber kannste dich nich normal verhalten? oder is dein rl so ver***** dass du alles an denen auslassen must denen es besser geht? Ich entschuldige mich dafür, wenn ich jetzt gegen Forenregeln verstossen habe, aber Razyls Einfallsreichtum ist aufgrund seiner äusserst dezimen höchst begrenzten Intelligenz anscheinend so gering, dass er sich seine geliebten 1'000'000 Forenbeiträge durch sinnlose Beleidigungen erspammen will. Ich gebe ja auch nicht ständig konstruktive Beiträge von mir, aber ich finde, solche Benutzer gehören gebannt... Foren sind NICHT zum spammen da!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mehr gibts wohl nicht zu sagen, danke für deinen äußerst humorvollen Beitrag


----------



## Tryko (26. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ohh gott ich wurde wieder zur Werfrau...ich hab sie alle getötet es tut mir leid ich wollte es nicht...also....ich meine...ich...ich...kann nichts dafür....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LOL??? bist du ne transe? XD Werfrau --> Mannfrau da wer ja das alte wort für mann is^^ hab ich zumindest mal in irgend nem komischen film gesehen mal bei halloween


----------



## Zez (26. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> LOL??? bist du ne transe? XD Werfrau --> Mannfrau da wer ja das alte wort für mann is^^ hab ich zumindest mal in irgend nem komischen film gesehen mal bei halloween


Richtig:
Ein Werwolf (von germanisch *„wer“: „Mann“; *vgl auch lat „vir“, niederländisch „weerwolf”, altenglisch „wer[e]wulf”, schwedisch „varulv”)


----------



## Nuffing (26. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> LOL??? bist du ne transe? XD Werfrau --> Mannfrau da wer ja das alte wort für mann is^^ hab ich zumindest mal in irgend nem komischen film gesehen mal bei halloween



Werfrau war von werwolf abgeleitet xD 

Werfrau ist die ultimative weiterentwicklung eines Werwolfes allein schon weils weiblich ist und nicht so doof ist wie ein männliches wesen und den ganzen tag gegen die wand läuft ...XD


----------



## Tryko (26. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Langsam krieg ich mich vor lachen nicht mehr ein, SCHON WIEDER HAST DU ETWAS SINNLOSES GESCHRIEBEN NUR DAMIT SICH DIESE WUNDERVOLLE ZAHL (die leider die Beiträge zählt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) UM DEN WERT 1 VERGRÖSSERT... Langsam bin ich echt für nen Bann, wie viel % deiner Beiträge waren zumindest EINIGERMASSEN KONSTRUKTIV UND NICHT DESTRUKTIV? Na, maximal 1%. Juhu!!! Meine is näher bei hundert als deine!!! ge0hnt!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (26. Januar 2009)

/sign im großen und ganzen, aber nicht zwingend auf Razyl bezogen


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Langsam krieg ich mich vor lachen nicht mehr ein, SCHON WIEDER HAST DU ETWAS SINNLOSES GESCHRIEBEN NUR DAMIT SICH DIESE WUNDERVOLLE ZAHL (die leider die Beiträge zählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nachtschwärmer ist auch eine sinnfreie zone..lass mal den california beach boy gehen^^


----------



## Nuffing (26. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Langsam krieg ich mich vor lachen nicht mehr ein, SCHON WIEDER HAST DU ETWAS SINNLOSES GESCHRIEBEN NUR DAMIT SICH DIESE WUNDERVOLLE ZAHL (die leider die Beiträge zählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



alles ok....?^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Langsam krieg ich mich vor lachen nicht mehr ein, SCHON WIEDER HAST DU ETWAS SINNLOSES GESCHRIEBEN NUR DAMIT SICH DIESE WUNDERVOLLE ZAHL (die leider die Beiträge zählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tja nur schade, aber wirklich schade das dies ein Spamthread ist mehr auch nicht.
Aber wenn du als kleiner Fascho meinst so etwas schreiben zu müssen, was auch nicht grad sinnvoll ist, dann tu es, es juckt mich net. Und deine, achso tollen Beiträge, bestehen auch zu 99% nur aus sinnlosen Müll.
Und wenn du so "Wütend" wirst, wegen nen Beitrag ... dann ist dir nichtmehr zu helfen


----------



## Tryko (26. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Werfrau war von werwolf abgeleitet xD
> 
> Werfrau ist die ultimative weiterentwicklung eines Werwolfes allein schon weils weiblich ist und nicht so doof ist wie ein männliches wesen und den ganzen tag gegen die wand läuft ...XD


Ja, Transen sind halt die allerletzte (= ultimative) Weiterentwicklung eines jeden Fabelwesens... Momment... Heisst das dass all diese dinger existieren??? Auch der Himmel etc.??? Das kann nicht sein!!!


----------



## Zez (26. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> nachtschwärmer ist auch eine sinnfreie zone..lass mal den california beach boy gehen^^


Wer sich hier allerdings nur anmeldet um @ Nachtschwärmer zu posten kann auch gleich IRC chatten gehen ...


----------



## Dracun (26. Januar 2009)

Tryko sry aber kannst du mal die klappe halten??

der einzigste der hier spammt bis du gerade also halt den ball flach


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Januar 2009)

ihr wollt keinen sinnlosen müll???

dann hier..die frage die eigentlich inzwischen jeder kennen sollte aber keiner beantworten kann weil sie den sinn des lebens versteckt hällt!

also: 2 ubote fliegen durch die wüste, der eine kriegt nen platten, wieviel eier liegen aufm boden????

...ich sollte mir echt mal was neues einfallen lassen^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Wer sich hier allerdings nur anmeldet um @ Nachtschwärmer zu posten kann auch gleich IRC chatten gehen ...


Bin ich nur angemeldet wegen Nachtschwärmer=? Sorry aber wenn du das meinst: Falsch.
Ich hab mich schon 2007 angemeldet und da kannte ich diesen Thread nichtmal, sondern damals nur wegen den WoW foren.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Wer sich hier allerdings nur anmeldet um @ Nachtschwärmer zu posten kann auch gleich IRC chatten gehen ...



ach was man im leben nicht alles tun kann....


----------



## Lillyan (26. Januar 2009)

Wenn ihr Probleme untereinander habt, dann regelt das per PN und laßt den Nachtschwärmer nicht zu einem Nachtflamer verkommen (denn dann müßten wir ihn schließen :>). 

Nebenbei hat das Forum eine tolle Ignore-Funktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (26. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ihr wollt keinen sinnlosen müll???
> 
> dann hier..die frage die eigentlich inzwischen jeder kennen sollte aber keiner beantworten kann weil sie den sinn des lebens versteckt hällt!
> 
> ...



DIE ANTWORT IST AUTO


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Probleme untereinander habt, dann regelt das per PN und laßt den Nachtschwärmer nicht zu einem Nachtflamer verkommen (denn dann müßten wir ihn schließen :>).
> 
> Nebenbei hat das Forum eine tolle Ignore-Funktion
> 
> ...


Sorry Lilly, aber ich lass mir sowas net bieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (26. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bin ich nur angemeldet wegen Nachtschwärmer=? Sorry aber wenn du das meinst: Falsch.
> Ich hab mich schon 2007 angemeldet und da kannte ich diesen Thread nichtmal, sondern damals nur wegen den WoW foren.


Ich schrieb nicht auf dich bezogen =)

Mich stören nur bestimmte personen, aber ich habe soviel selbstkontrolle (onwohl es dazu eig nicht viel benötigt) und Verstand sie ihr Ding machen zu lassen und ich mein Ding.
Immerhin muss sich das Forum ja nicht nach einzelnen sondern nach dem Allgemeinem richten.
1. wäre auch nicht möglich.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Januar 2009)

nicht schließen! mein download läuft nach, bin bei 48%..bis dahin wollt ich den nachtschwärmer zuspammen! :O


----------



## Zez (26. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> nicht schließen! mein download läuft nach, bin bei 48%..bis dahin wollt ich den nachtschwärmer zuspammen! :O


Darfst du hier sagen woher der Inhalt stammt? :>


----------



## Tryko (26. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Probleme untereinander habt, dann regelt das per PN und laßt den Nachtschwärmer nicht zu einem Nachtflamer verkommen (denn dann müßten wir ihn schließen :>).
> 
> Nebenbei hat das Forum eine tolle Ignore-Funktion
> 
> ...


Danke für den tollen Rat! Hab ich gar nicht gewusst! Muss ich unbedingt sofort testen!


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Januar 2009)

was gehtn hier ab? gibt mir jmd ne kurz zusammen fassung? ich war doch nur mal kurz nen upload fertig machen und schon wird hier derbe geflamet? óÒ


----------



## Dracun (26. Januar 2009)

KA Tryko nervt mit rumgemeckere wobei er wahrscheinlich selbst noch net mal weiß was ihn geritten hat^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Lol, das macht er nicht nur im Nachtschwärmer, was meinst du in welchen Themen er sich nachmittags an den 1'000'000 Beiträgen arbeitet?
> Wütend? Ich zweifle einfach an deiner Fähigkeit, mal etwas normales zu schreiben... Du hasst sowieso alles! Hast du doch mehrfach geschrieben!!! Alle Länder, sogar dein Heimatsland, jegliche politische Richtungen, alles, was nicht mit Hirnzellen kaputtsaufen zu tun hat ist sowieso nur kinderka**e etc... Entweder du bist n riesen EMO, der selbst Punk Musik, schwarze Kleidung etc. hasst oder du verhälst dich so intollerant nur damit du an deine geliebten 1'000'000 Beiträge kommst...


Hmm ich bin nur hier, in den Bewertungsthreads und WoW forum unterwegs, und würdest du dir dort einige mal durchlesen von früher, da waren meist keine Spams dabei, schade eigentlich wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hasse alles? Oh gott danke das du soviel über mich weißt, meine güte du Schlauer Kopf. Alle Länder hasse ich? Falsch, Mein Heimatland? Nur einige Teile, jegliche Politische Richtungen? Nein, ich bin zwar neutral was das angeht, aber "Rechts" ist nun mal scheiße. Und zu deinen Saufen, darüber haben wir schonmal gesprochen, aber das hast du ja damals wunderschön alles falsch ausgelegt. 
Und ich bin kein Emo, weder Punkt und trage nur ab und zu ein wenig Schwarz.
Und wer zur verf***** Hölle,. schreibt das ich 1 MILLION beiträge haben will? Sorry aber wenn hier einer soviel haben will dann du, du hast sogar noch damals zu Lurock geschrieben das du ihn bald überholt hast im Posten. Also halt deinen Rand!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Darfst du hier sagen woher der Inhalt stammt? :>



natürlich, ich downloade nur einige bezahlte bücher über quantenphysik, um mein rafferat nächste woche zu halten, und nebenbei assistiere ich in einem "ein haus für kinder in timbugdu" projekt, wo man sich gewisse programme downloadet um besser diesen kindern helfen zu können!


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Januar 2009)

razyl isn antideutscher? <333333 ^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> razyl isn antideutscher? <333333 ^^


Nur teile von Deutschland, die einfach nicht ok sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wieso  so ein Riesenherz :O


----------



## Lillyan (26. Januar 2009)

Letzte Warnung: Hört mit der Zankerei auf


----------



## Zez (26. Januar 2009)

Wobei du auch in Bewertungsthreads eine Sig mehr als 2mal bewertest was eig unnötig ist - die Person hats schon beim 1. mal begriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das stört mich eig nicht ... nur wenn es zuviel wird nervt es mich, das man immer nur die gleiche Sig von der Gleichen Bewertung zu bewerten hat ...

Aber amüsant finde ich, das du aufgrundes des Spammens ein Emo bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (26. Januar 2009)

Wie Lillyan schon sagte - klick auf sein Profil und dort oben rechts auf die Ignorefunktion.


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Wobei du auch in Bewertungsthreads eine Sig mehr als 2mal bewertest was eig unnötig ist - die Person hats schon beim 1. mal begriffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm nur leider bin ich da net der einzige, es gibt genug andere die eine Sig mehr als 2mal bewerten.


----------



## Zez (26. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm nur leider bin ich da net der einzige, es gibt genug andere die eine Sig mehr als 2mal bewerten.


1. Sagte ich nicht das du der einzigste bist.
2. Sagte ich das es mich nicht stört.
Ich sagte nur das mehr als 2mal bewerten @ Sigthread auch kein konstruktives Verhalten ist. Im Normalfall.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Januar 2009)

Die Nachtflamer.


----------



## Tryko (26. Januar 2009)

Na ja, so eine Stille habe ich nicht erwartet... Plötzlich ist alles verstummt... Ich stöbere dann mal in anderen Forenbereichen und Foren allgemein rum.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Januar 2009)

Also ich glaube das rumgeflame hier im Nachtschwärmer beziehen sich auf persöhnliche Probleme die kritische Meinungen im Forum nur verstärken. Ich nehme an das er nunmal Probleme hat mit dem Typus, die eine solche Denkweise haben.

Bitte, seht ein: Was einem nicht hilft, richtet nur Schaden an.

Das ist meine Denkweise.
Hoffentlich kommt ihr noch aufnen grünen Zweig


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Januar 2009)

And he came down the mountain to spread the word...
His arms reached up to the sky as he calls
"Thee! Hear my voice! Listen! Spread the Word!"

Werbung... lalala ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Januar 2009)

uuuhh der frauenverachtende startrek fan ist da^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Aber amüsant finde ich, das du aufgrundes des Spammens ein Emo bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol dieser satz ist herrlich, ich muss heute abend anscheinend echt was verpasst haben ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> uuuhh der frauenverachtende startrek fan ist da^^



Verachten ist so ein hartes Wort... sagen wir... "nicht wohlgesonnen"... andererseits ich bin die ganze Zeit da und lese mit während ich SP gucke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Verachten ist so ein hartes Wort... sagen wir... "nicht wohlgesonnen"... andererseits ich bin die ganze Zeit da und lese mit während ich SP gucke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was haben die bösen frauen dir nur angetan? :´(


----------



## Zez (26. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was haben die bösen frauen dir nur angetan? :´(


"Wäre er nur ein bisschen wie du ... "


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Januar 2009)

Das habe ich schon oft genug geschrieben und ich werds nicht wiederholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was haben die bösen frauen dir nur angetan? :´(


er hat keine zeit für sie und will sich von ihnen nicht im studium ablenken lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (26. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon oft genug geschrieben und ich werds nicht wiederholen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein teufelskreis... keine will sich dich antun und deswegen bist du sauer dadurch sind sie dir gegenüber noch mehr abgeneigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Januar 2009)

nachti kinders


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon oft genug geschrieben und ich werds nicht wiederholen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schade ich habs leider nicht mitbekommen..kenne nur den genialen post mit  "intellektuelle und frauen..." ^^



Zez schrieb:


> "Wäre er nur ein bisschen wie du ... "



was meinste damit?


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was meinste damit?



Ein Satz der schon VIEL zu oft gefallen ist, wenn 'Sie' wieder heulend mit einem blauen Auge an der Seite saß und das frische Hemd einer weiteren "Wäsche" unterzieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wonach ich bei einem mal nun endgültig als "Der der die Frauen verprügel" bekannt bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> "Wäre er nur ein bisschen wie du ... "



der ideale zeitpunkt um "nimm doch mich du blöde kuh" zu schreien...


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> der ideale zeitpunkt um "nimm doch mich du blöde kuh" zu schreien...



Dann kommt nur "Aber... aber du bist doch mein Freund! Dann... dann... können wir nicht mehr so toll reden und alles und ich will dich lieber nur als besten Freund haben weil besser"


----------



## Nuffing (26. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> der ideale zeitpunkt um "nimm doch mich du blöde kuh" zu schreien...



Dumme frage...xD aber gibts die waffe in deiner signatur in einem MMO wirklich?



Selor schrieb:


> Dann kommt nur "Aber... aber du bist doch mein Freund! Dann... dann... können wir nicht mehr so toll reden und alles und ich will dich lieber nur als besten Freund haben weil besser"



Sag doch der ist so verbittert weil er ständig abgelehnt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Januar 2009)

ahhhjaaa.......


whatever mein download ist feddich, ich bin weg für heut, baba


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dumme frage...xD aber gibts die waffe in deiner signatur in einem MMO wirklich?




Nö. Aber sie funktioniert trotzdem.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Januar 2009)

baba. Bleibt bei den wahren Gefühlen und versucht nicht zu spielen. Aber eine Frau DARF nicht erwarten, jemanden als besten Freund habn können, aber schon nen Boyfriend hat. 
Hierzu, haste sie wirklich geliebt? Wenn ja, isses eine Tragödie.

Der Mann soll es respektieren können, wenn seine Geliebte jemand anders liebt,
Die Frau sollte auf ihr Herz hörn, wer sie wirklich liebt.
Da gibts noch nen mann... aba von ihm weiss ich ja überhaupt nix...

Ps: Ich definiere Liebe ein bisschen anders als die Allgemeinheit. Liebe is bei mir nicht "Ich liebe dich"
man sagt ja auch "Ich liebe Hamburger" oda so.

jemanden wirklich zu lieben heisst, sein eigenes Leben zu opfern, damit die andere Person weiterleben kann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Sag doch der ist so verbittert weil er ständig abgelehnt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verbittert... bin ich sicher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab genug andere Freuden im Leben... und wenn es nur endlich eine passende Sternenflottenuniform mit kompletter Ausrüstung ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (26. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nö. Aber sie funktioniert trotzdem.



Wenn ich dich Platt mach kann ich die von dir looten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (26. Januar 2009)

Endlich kann ich auch mal hier posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte heute nen abartig langen Arbeitstag und hab in 2 Minuten Feierabend juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Januar 2009)

Oh, und wenn ich alles falsch interprediert hab. Tut mir leid. Aba wenn wirklich was falsch is, sagt es mir^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Oh, und wenn ich alles falsch interprediert hab. Tut mir leid. Aba wenn wirklich was falsch is, sagt es mir^^



Situation ist wie immer: Sie hat Freund, Freund ist scheiße + alles mögliche, sie heult sich bei uns aus und dann kommt der Satz "Wäre er nur mehr wie du" und dann den rest dazu den Carcha und ich dann geschrieben hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Januar 2009)

Dubbdidubb


----------



## Zonalar (26. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Situation ist wie immer: Sie hat Freund, Freund ist scheiße + alles mögliche, sie heult sich bei uns aus und dann kommt der Satz "Wäre er nur mehr wie du" und dann den rest dazu den Carcha und ich dann geschrieben hatten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nadann hab ich alles richtig verstanden. Ich such  mir nen Neues Ava


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo! Man, is heute wenig los hier, p.s.: erster heute xD


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Januar 2009)

*-ABSOLUTE STILLE-*

so, 00:32, ich geh schlaföön!
jetzt haben wir 19:45 und ich wunder mich, das ich gestern als letzter hier gespammt hab!
(wenn ich um 22uhr hier guck will ich MINDESTENS 3 Seiten mehr sehen!!!(dan 2762 seiten))


----------



## White-Frost (27. Januar 2009)

Abend und so


----------



## Dracun (27. Januar 2009)

mahlzeit


----------



## White-Frost (27. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> mahlzeit


Wie gehts?


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Januar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1415569

Nabend!


----------



## Tabuno (27. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1415569
> 
> Nabend!


na und^^


----------



## Dracun (27. Januar 2009)

mir geht es gut nur en bissel im streß grad geschenk für frau am einpacken und i kann das ja so gut^^


----------



## White-Frost (27. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> mir geht es gut nur en bissel im streß grad geschenk für frau am einpacken und i kann das ja so gut^^


Aso^^ Sowas hät ich auch gern zu tun mit dem Hintergrund =(


----------



## Elda (27. Januar 2009)

Moin moin


----------



## White-Frost (27. Januar 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Moin moin


Abend wie gehts


----------



## Dracun (27. Januar 2009)

moin elda...aber frosti...glaub mir wenn du es net wirklich kannst is dat richtig kagge^^


----------



## dragon1 (27. Januar 2009)

abend
hehe durch meinen charnamen hab ich eine neue, interessante band entdeckt^^
(Kampfar <3)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Januar 2009)

brrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeee THE HACKING BIOS TERMINATOR ist wieder da


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> na und^^



Nix na und... perfekte Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. Januar 2009)

Ich mag keine Online Games, die iwie im Weltraum oder so abspielen, sowas wie Freelancer fand ich auch langweilig...&#9824;


----------



## Kronas (27. Januar 2009)

Moin


----------



## Tabuno (27. Januar 2009)

Hi Kronas,
habt ihr schon gemerkt das heute mal Razyl nicht da ist?, der erste tag oder so^^ wahrscheinlich wegen gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. Januar 2009)

ihr seid fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> ihr seid fies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ist doch nur die wahrheit^^


----------



## Kronas (27. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hi Kronas,
> habt ihr schon gemerkt das heute mal Razyl nicht da ist?, der erste tag oder so^^ wahrscheinlich wegen gestern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was warn gestern hab da nur halb Zugehoert


----------



## Tabuno (27. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Was warn gestern hab da nur halb Zugehoert


er wurde glaub ich irgendwie wegen seinem postcounter von tryko geflamet aber richtig mitbekommen hab ichs auch nicht^^


----------



## Kronas (27. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> er wurde glaub ich irgendwie wegen seinem postcounter von tryko geflamet aber richtig mitbekommen hab ichs auch nicht^^


Und deswegen isser beleidigt Lol


----------



## Lillyan (27. Januar 2009)

Jetzt laßt es mal über wen herzuziehen der nicht da ist.... wenn ihr nicht wisst was ihr vernünftiges schreiben wollt, dann laßt es einfach und macht euch nicht über andere lustig.


----------



## Dracun (27. Januar 2009)

Naja Tryko ging ja auch teilweise en bissel unter die Gürtellinie^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jetzt laßt es mal über wen herzuziehen der nicht da ist.... wenn ihr nicht wisst was ihr vernünftiges schreiben wollt, dann laßt es einfach und macht euch nicht über andere lustig.



Dann stirbt das ganze Buffed Forum aber aus, wenn alle nur noch etwas vernünftiges, nicht über/gegen andere gerichtetes schreiben würden!


----------



## Kronas (27. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jetzt laßt es mal über wen herzuziehen der nicht da ist.... wenn ihr nicht wisst was ihr vernünftiges schreiben wollt, dann laßt es einfach und macht euch nicht über andere lustig.


Neuer ava sig und titel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jetzt laßt es mal über wen herzuziehen der nicht da ist.... wenn ihr nicht wisst was ihr vernünftiges schreiben wollt, dann laßt es einfach und macht euch nicht über andere lustig.


ist doch nur spaß, wir haben doch alle razyl lieb


----------



## Lillyan (27. Januar 2009)

Titel ist noch gleich :>


----------



## Tabuno (27. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Titel ist noch gleich :>


das über deinem mod zeichen?


----------



## Dracun (27. Januar 2009)

jaaap


----------



## Razyl (27. Januar 2009)

Wie wunderschön gleich gerüchte gestreut werden wenn ich mal nicht am Anfang da bin, ist ja hart...
Ich bin nicht wegen soner Wanze beleidigt o. was anderen, ich hab lediglich starke schmerzen, und hab mich erstmal hingelegt und werd das auch gleich wieder tun.
Aber wunderbar wie schnell ihr auf was kommt


----------



## Tabuno (27. Januar 2009)

mit langeweile hat man viel phantasie...
gute besserung


----------



## Dracun (27. Januar 2009)

wieso ihr?? ich net i hab dich in Schutz genommen..ich bin lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau gute Besserung


----------



## Razyl (27. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> wieso ihr?? ich net i hab dich in Schutz genommen..ich bin lieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, aber ich finds einfach nur krank was gleich hier rumgestreut wird. 
Nur weil ich mal nicht der erste bin der hier ist, muss man gleich auf so einen schwachsinn kommen...
+ Danke dir und Tabuno


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> jetzt haben wir 19:45 und ich wunder mich, das ich gestern als letzter hier gespammt hab!
> (wenn ich um 22uhr hier guck will ich MINDESTENS 3 Seiten mehr sehen!!!(dan 2762 seiten))


warum hatt sich niemand an meinen befehl gehalten? xD
Rache!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne, spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja abend @all


----------



## Tabuno (27. Januar 2009)

tja, ich würd ja jetzt gerne den grund sagen aber das verkneif ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> warum hatt sich niemand an meinen befehl gehalten? xD
> Rache!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Kein Thema keine posts und keine Bonusseiten


----------



## Tabuno (27. Januar 2009)

naja ich geh mal off cya


----------



## Kronas (27. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja ich geh mal off cya


Bye


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Kein Thema keine posts und keine Bonusseiten


?

naja, bin aber auch weg-> lesen und nachtruhe halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Tabuno schrieb:


> naja ich geh mal off cya


bye


----------



## Manoroth (27. Januar 2009)

lebt noch irgend was hier?


----------



## Kronas (27. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> lebt noch irgend was hier?


Momentan ja aber ich verschwinde jetzt auch


----------



## Ocian (27. Januar 2009)

Was haltet ihr von Datenschutz bei der Arbeit. Erst Recht, wenn er so weit geht, dass man die Mitarbeitergalerie einstampfen muss, da Besucher die Namen und Personen sehen könnten....


----------



## Manoroth (27. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Datenschutz bei der Arbeit. Erst Recht, wenn er so weit geht, dass man die Mitarbeitergalerie einstampfen muss, da Besucher die Namen und Personen sehen könnten....



ka kenne mich net aus mit euren gesetzten etc in deutschland^^


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Datenschutz bei der Arbeit. Erst Recht, wenn er so weit geht, dass man die Mitarbeitergalerie einstampfen muss, da Besucher die Namen und Personen sehen könnten....


sowas is bei uns an der schule passiert...
naja, bin jetzt wirklich weg.(so´n forum is schon toll, will nur noch EINE sache gucken und is noch ne stunde später da xD)


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Datenschutz bei der Arbeit. Erst Recht, wenn er so weit geht, dass man die Mitarbeitergalerie einstampfen muss, da Besucher die Namen und Personen sehen könnten....



Das is Quatsch... Datenschutz gut und gerne aber bitte nicht soweit das wir bald alle mit ner Tüte übern Gesicht rumlaufen müssen, weil man uns ja erkennen könnte...


----------



## White-Frost (27. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Datenschutz bei der Arbeit. Erst Recht, wenn er so weit geht, dass man die Mitarbeitergalerie einstampfen muss, da Besucher die Namen und Personen sehen könnten....


Des was du sagst hört sich übertrieben an müsste man den Hintergrund kennen hmm. Aber allgemein is es schon eine gute Sache hmm gehört zur Privatsphäre sollte geschützt werden und wird ja in der Regel auch nur durch den Zuständigen erst darin eingebrochen in den Datenschutz und auch nur mit hohen verdacht also so schon gut bei deinem Fall müsste man alle Fakten kennen um zu entscheiden.

Bin off gute nacht


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Guten abend :/


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Abend


Juhu jemand antwortet noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Abend


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Juhu jemand antwortet noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musst halt warten ist ja noch früh


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> xD klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ok nun hat es dich auch erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

Namd


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Namd


Abend trekki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie gehts?


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

Och joar... ganz in Ordnung und selbst?


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Och joar... ganz in Ordnung und selbst?


Immer noch sehr sch****


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Immer noch sehr sch****



Kann man nix machen...


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kann man nix machen...


jop, außer ausruhen, und kühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kann man nix machen...



Da zeigt sich wieder die menschliche kälte !


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Da zeigt sich wieder die menschliche kälte !



Nein, da zeigt sich nur das ich nachdenke und meine Fähigkeiten abschätzen kann und da ich nur Englisch und Geschichte studiere und nicht Medizin bin ich mehr als unqualifiziert um Ratschläge zu geben...


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

hay jungs und oha schönes mädel hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ganz neues ;D
so halb aktiv - halb fuul hd film kuken <3 the quali


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hay jungs und oha schönes mädel hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das andere "mädel" wurde verscheucht damals...


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hay jungs und oha schönes mädel hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bringt mir nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab nen 10 Jahre alten Röhren TV und den werde ich auch nicht eintauschen... knapp mehr als 1m Bilddiagonale *hrhr*


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hay jungs und oha schönes mädel hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schleimer-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

typisch sagt man die warheit ist man ein schleimer ;P
und welche andere wurde verscheucht? ala wurd nid verscheucht die kommt nur irgendwie nimmer on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Schleimer-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich muss mal sagen: Minas hat ausnahmsweise Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Minas:
Rede ich von Ala? o_O


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

welches meinst du denn?


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> welches meinst du denn?


Lisutari - Sie wurde verscheucht von kamui shiro


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Januar 2009)

brrrreee *tagesquotenpost*


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

ja aber nid von mir ... bin ganz lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

N`Abend zusammen


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

Jetzt kommen se alle^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja aber nid von mir ... bin ganz lieber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn das dein ernst ist, hast du etwas genommen^^

Nur weil minas gesagt "hübsches Mädel" ^^ @Karina


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn das dein ernst ist, hast du etwas genommen^^


ja aber du bekommst nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

Klar... männliches Rudelverhalten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen se alle^^



Logisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

Und, was machter AtM so?


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Klar... männliches Rudelverhalten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du bist auch hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ Minas: will ich gar nicht haben, oder mom, isses ein schmerzmittel?^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Januar 2009)

uhhweee salor studiert englisch?

passt ja, brauche synonyms von: though, provide...with,  individual, due to, hurt, major, basic, establish, proposal, run und complete!

ach und wenn wir schon dabei sind^^

explain these expressions in your own words.

a federal system of government
cabinet
senior MP´s
local government
hereditary


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist auch hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich war aber schon vorher hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wollte eigentlich als erster Posten aber der Post in nem anderen Forum hat zu lange gedauert ^^

@Ren: Mach das schön mal selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

nope ne lecker pizza vorhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> uhhweee salor studiert englisch?
> 
> passt ja, brauche synonyms von: though, provide...with,  individual, due to, hurt, major, basic, establish, proposal, run und complete!
> 
> ...



deine worte nid die von anderen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich war aber schon vorher hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du als erster? Noch nie gesehen das du das geschafft hast :O

ach mist @ minas-.-


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

habs nur einmal als letzter geschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nope ne lecker pizza vorhin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie belegt?


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du als erster? Noch nie gesehen das du das geschafft hast :O
> 
> ach mist @ minas-.-



Klar! Hab ich schon öfters gemacht! Nur heute nicht...


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Klar! Hab ich schon öfters gemacht! Nur heute nicht...


Hmm mir noch nie aufgefallen... sonst was immer ich meist der erste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> habs nur einmal als letzter geschaft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


habs vorn paartagen um 22:xx als letzter der runde geschaft...


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wie belegt?



seeehr wichtige frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit lecker schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

Mir ist langweilig sagt mir mal was ich tun soll T.T


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

MEIST wie du schon sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nicht immer *gg*


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> seeehr wichtige frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*wasser im mund zusammenlauf*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig sagt mir mal was ich tun soll T.T



löse meine englisch aufgaben!


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig sagt mir mal was ich tun soll T.T



Hüpf dreimal im Kreis, mach einen handstand und kippe dir einen Eimer Wackelpuddig übern Kopp und tanze wild...


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> löse meine englisch aufgaben!



Ne danke, eigendlich hab ich an was spaßiges gedacht.


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig sagt mir mal was ich tun soll T.T


Schreib mit uns


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig sagt mir mal was ich tun soll T.T



ich hätt da ne tolle idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Januar 2009)

Razyl du hast mich angesteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Razyl du hast mich angesteckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit was?


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich hätt da ne tolle idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ne danke, eigendlich hab ich an was spaßiges gedacht.



dann viel spaß mit salors vorschlag :O


----------



## Tabuno (28. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit was?


bin krank ;(


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin krank ;(


Ach du armer, aber ich bin nicht direkt krank, hab mehr nur ne schlimme verletzung


----------



## Tabuno (28. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach du armer, aber ich bin nicht direkt krank, hab mehr nur ne schlimme verletzung


aso na dann^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> und was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



immer gleich so veränstigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aso na dann^^


Dann isses dir egal, genau wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Minas:
ist Logisch bei dir...^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach du armer, aber ich bin nicht direkt krank, hab mehr nur ne schlimme verletzung



haiangriff beim surven? :O


----------



## Tabuno (28. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann isses dir egal, genau wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> haiangriff beim surven? :O


Haiangriff, Surfen in Deutschland :O
Öhem nein, sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann isses dir egal, genau wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wiso dass denn -.-


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haiangriff, Surfen in Deutschland :O
> Öhem nein, sicherlich nicht.



internet surfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Januar 2009)

und wb minas, was treibt dich wieder zu den nachtschwärmern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso dass denn -.-


Weul du Minastirit bist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Tabuno: Seine 10k Posts^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und wb minas, was treibt dich wieder zu den nachtschwärmern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach wenn ich mal zeit hab bin ich gern hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

So, bin jetzt gleich off...
bis denne...


----------



## Tabuno (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach wenn ich mal zeit hab bin ich gern hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahh, dann war die zeit wohl in den letzten monaten sehr gering 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: naja bin mal off, morgen letzter praktikumstag, cu


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

Ich wart in warhammer jetzt schon wieder 1ne stunde das nen Szenario aufgeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ein kack spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

jap ... morgen z.b. bin ich zu 99% auch nid da .. 
aber heute ist mal raidfrei und freundin ist auch weg = idealer tag zum mal nix tun und bisle spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ahh, dann war die zeit wohl in den letzten monaten sehr gering
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Baba Tabuno  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Minas:
Deine freundin hat dich allein gelassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und gz zu 9700


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich wart in warhammer jetzt schon wieder 1ne stunde das nen Szenario aufgeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warhammer 40k ? 

/tröst


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ahh, dann war die zeit wohl in den letzten monaten sehr gering
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lawl ganz vergessen das matrix 2 ne porno szene hat *g*


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> warhammer 40k ?
> 
> /tröst



Nein warhammer online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Baba Tabuno
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nö die ist nur heute weg mit koleginnen was unternehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Nein warhammer online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm egal trozdem /tröst


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nö die ist nur heute weg mit koleginnen was unternehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

btw du musst gar nix sagen hat in paar wochen nun auch mächtig viel gepostet hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> btw du musst gar nix sagen hat in paar wochen nun auch mächtig viel gepostet hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nochmal auf dt. pls :>


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

du sagst hier immer ich will nur 10k posts .. aber du hast ja selber schon 6.2^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du sagst hier immer ich will nur 10k posts .. aber du hast ja selber schon 6.2^^


Ja und? Ich poste hier weils lustig ist :> nicht wegen der 10k da... das du die holst ist sws. klar


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

Mir ist laangweilig, hab zwar das buch "Kalte Asche" da, die vortsetztung zu "Chemie des Todes", doch CdT hatt mich am ende ARG entäuscht; weis nicht, ob ich KA lesen werde...


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja und? Ich poste hier weils lustig ist :> nicht wegen der 10k da... das du die holst ist sws. klar


same here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich nur posts sammeln würde dann würde ich anderst posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> same here
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hm das soll ich dir glauben? Naja ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

Boring...


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

jo mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei matrix in fuul hd ganz geil ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sonst ist boring


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Boring...



Japp... ich denke ich werd mich auch gleich hinhauen...


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Boring...


me2...


Selor schrieb:


> Japp... ich denke ich werd mich auch gleich hinhauen...


me2... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Januar 2009)

mir fällt kein synonym für though ein, gogo wenn euch so langweilig ist, dann macht meine hausaufgaben!

edith: würde "although" zählen? <.<


----------



## Kronas (28. Januar 2009)

Was is ein synonym


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> mir fällt kein synonym für though ein, gogo wenn euch so langweilig ist, dann macht meine hausaufgaben!


Mach deine HA´s selber,wie andere auch!
Und ich geh nun off und leg mich hin, schmerzen möglichst vergessen


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> mir fällt kein synonym für though ein, gogo wenn euch so langweilig ist, dann macht meine hausaufgaben!
> 
> edith: würde "although" zählen? <.<



Guck in ein verdammtes Wörterbuch...

Und ich geh jetzt auch pennen... mir ist langweilig ud ich hab nicht wirklich was zu tun... und mir fällt auch kein Gesprächsthema ein...


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

dict.leo.org ... für alle die zu faul/dämlich für englisch sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Guck in ein verdammtes Wörterbuch...
> 
> Und ich geh jetzt auch pennen... mir ist langweilig ud ich hab nicht wirklich was zu tun... und mir fällt auch kein Gesprächsthema ein...



was ist ein "Wörterbuch"?


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was ist ein "Wörterbuch"?


Google danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
So nun bin ich off,wie gesagt schmerzen etc. möglichst ignorieren


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Google danach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was ist "Google"?

edith



Minastirit schrieb:


> dict.leo.org ... für alle die zu faul/dämlich für englisch sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



top sache!


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

wenn du das nid weisst frag ich mich wie du buffed gefunden hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was ist ein "Wörterbuch"?



Nein ich spiele nicht mit dir 'dummes kleines faules Bübchen'... so gut nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Januar 2009)

loool das online wörterbuch hat sogar ne vertonung, isja geil^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

logisch
und hilft auch noch für franz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

Ich kenn ein lustiges Forenspiel: Smileygeschichten-> man denkt sich ne kurze geschichte aus, und setzt diese dann in smeilies um. Beispiel:
ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , der ging dürch die gegend, doch an einem ort wurde er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  von bösen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , die sich aber fürchtbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und weg   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , weil sie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von nem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  genommen hatten, da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ging vondannen


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (28. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh58LHqnYYk


----------



## Kronas (28. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> loool das online wörterbuch hat sogar ne vertonung, isja geil^^


Mach Hausaufgaben die Vertonung rennt dir nicht weg


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

Naja xD bin afk essen


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

viel spass karina


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Naja xD bin afk essen



um die uhrzeit? die japaner sagen, dass man sich in ne kuh verwandelt wenn man vorm schlafen gehen was isst


----------



## Kronas (28. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ich kenn ein lustiges Forenspiel: Smileygeschichten-> man denkt sich ne kurze geschichte aus, und setzt diese dann in smeilies um. Beispiel:
> ein
> 
> 
> ...


Es war einmal ein huntermoon der sah alextrasza und machte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nahm sie... Als avatar!


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein huntermoon der sah alextrasza und machte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


genau^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja, ich bin jetzt wirklich off, n8


----------



## Kronas (28. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> genau^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Auch mal pennen


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

alle am pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (28. Januar 2009)

Guten abend


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> alle am pennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö nicht ganz, aber total vollgestopft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

das ist auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was feines zu essen ist immer gut.
hab mir auhc grad lecker späzle gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (28. Januar 2009)

Mmmmmhhh Späzle *sabber*


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das ist auch gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 etwas passt immer noch rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

Mein xbox kontroller findet meine xbox nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Wie instalier ich eigendlich nen grafikarten treiber?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

ganz einfach mit doppelklick auf die .exe datei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. Januar 2009)

Wie Buchstabiert man Creativstylez?


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ganz einfach mit doppelklick auf die .exe datei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also einfach von der seite Runterladen und dann ganz normal wie nen Spiel instalieren?


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

genau karina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> genau karina
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok danke hat geklappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (28. Januar 2009)

Bin pennen gute nacht


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Bin pennen gute nacht



Kommen 1 satz von sich geben und dann wieder off?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

tjo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so sind sie eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2009)

Na,wer ist noch da?


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

Ich, und ich hab meine Erste Signatur ganz allein geschaft rein zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2009)

Wenns die Sig jetzt nur noch nicht zu groß wäre *g*


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

Ach egal so Groß ist die auch nicht Minidingsbums seine ist auch fast so groß xD


----------



## Lillyan (28. Januar 2009)

*mit den Fingern auf den Tisch tipsel*


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ach egal so Groß ist die auch nicht Minidingsbums seine ist auch fast so groß xD



Max. Höhe 200px... max. breite 800px..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *mit den Fingern auf den Tisch tipsel*



Haben wir was falsch gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *mit den Fingern auf den Tisch tipsel*


Gehn da nicht die fingernägel kaputt?


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Haben wir was falsch gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Selor schrieb:


> Max. Höhe 200px... max. breite 800px.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja dann tu ich da halt noch rumschnippeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

Braves Karinchen...


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Braves Karinchen...


Kaninchen? o.0


----------



## Nuffing (28. Januar 2009)

So...genau 200 Pixel


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

Ganz artig bist du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

scahut lustig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (29. Januar 2009)

ey ich find das nicht so lustig... Jezz ma echt nicht. Is das Humor? Hä? Neee... aba wahrscheinlich seid ihr ned ganz auf der Spur um diese Uhrzeit. Ich habe genug Wunder persöhnlich erlebt um persöhnlich sagn zu können dass ich es nicht bereuhe mich für Gott entschieden zu habn. Schon ma gesehn wie einer der Am einem Tag das Bein verstauchte und mit den Krücken wiederkam (wir waren im Camp mit der Kirche) und am Taufabend das Bein geheilt war? Ich sage dir Wir hatten augen wie Untertassen.  Ich hatte auch während des Camps  die ganze Zeit Sonnenbrand (2 Wochen waren wir dort) Und am Vortag vor dem Taufabend hab ich gebetet. "So Gott, ich benutze heut abend nicht *Apres Soleil" Und Am nächsten Morgen keine Sonnencreme (Hatt ich vorher immer verwendet um Sonnenbrand loszubekommen), WENN du mir den Sonnenbrand heilst." Ich sags euch am nächsten Tag war er weg.

Dies hier is keine Verarsche oder sowas. Genausowenig wie mein Titel eine is. Ich rede hier auch in keinster Weise sarkastisch oda so.
Und wenn ihrs doch glaubt, glaubt was ihr wollt.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

tja und ich habe mittbekommen wie einer meiner wichtigsten menschen die ich hatte selbstmord begangen haben.
oder der bruder meines vathers als jugendlicher überfahren wurde ..

seit da glaube ich nicht mehr an gott. wenn es einien gibt wiso stoppt er nicht mit den ganzen sinnlosen kriegen..
ich glaube an wunder und an das schicksal aber wenn es jemand allmächtiges gibt wiso er dann soviel leid da lässt begreife ich nicht


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> scahut lustig aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist aber ein Netiquettenverstoß. Btw. warte ich immer noch auf die Antwort von Emokeksii/Fonia/Vanessa/Karina bzgl. des Missbrauchs von Mehrfachaccounts.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

echt? wusste nicht das das ein verstosst ist. nunja darum habe ich kein solches bild in der signatur.


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> echt? wusste nicht das das ein verstosst ist. nunja darum habe ich kein solches bild in der signatur.



Die ersten zwei Absätze in "Das gute Benehmen" bzgl. Missverständnisse und Humor.


----------



## Manoroth (29. Januar 2009)

jutn abend


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @zam allet klar ..


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

dann sag ich ma schüss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (29. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dann sag ich ma schüss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schlaf jut^^


----------



## Nuffing (29. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die ersten zwei Absätze in "Das gute Benehmen" bzgl. Missverständnisse und Humor.



O.O Piep: kein anschluss unter dieser nummer?...


----------



## Manoroth (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> O.O Piep: kein anschluss unter dieser nummer?...



hui da lebt ja doch ncoh was^^


----------



## Maladin (29. Januar 2009)

Gute Nacht euch - denkt auch mal ans pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute Abend ist auch wieder 21 Uhr.

/wink maladin


----------



## Manoroth (29. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Gute Nacht euch - denkt auch mal ans pennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gn8^^

und keine angst ich bekomm schon genug schlaf^^


----------



## Nuffing (29. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hui da lebt ja doch ncoh was^^



Klar aber ich geh jetzt ins bett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Maladin schrieb:


> Gute Nacht euch - denkt auch mal ans pennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok Papa ^^ gute nacht


----------



## Manoroth (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Klar aber ich geh jetzt ins bett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gn8... alle lasn mich aleine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend, endlich weniger schmerzen :/


----------



## Masterdark (29. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend, endlich weniger schmerzen :/


/slap

Schmerzen?
Schmerzen hast du nach nem 90 min Rugby spiel.


!
Aber guten Abend


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

abend


----------



## White-Frost (29. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend und so glaub ich hmm^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> /slap
> 
> Schmerzen?
> Schmerzen hast du nach nem 90 min Rugby spiel.
> ...


Oder nen handball mit voller wucht dahin bekommst wo es WIRKLICh weh tut...


----------



## Nuffing (29. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend, endlich weniger schmerzen :/



JAAA OBAMA YES WE CAN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oder nen handball mit voller wucht dahin bekommst wo es WIRKLICh weh tut...


beileit...


----------



## Lillyan (29. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oder nen handball mit voller wucht dahin bekommst wo es WIRKLICh weh tut...


Oder die Hand eines Mitspielers beim Fußball *gehässig kicher*


----------



## Masterdark (29. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oder nen handball mit voller wucht dahin bekommst wo es WIRKLICh weh tut...


In den Magen ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Oder die Hand eines Mitspielers beim Fußball *gehässig kicher*


das sind gründe, warum ich ball- und team-sportarten nicht mag *g*
spiel lieber schach...


----------



## White-Frost (29. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Oder die Hand eines Mitspielers beim Fußball *gehässig kicher*


Das Kichern macht mir irgendwie Angst



Huntermoon schrieb:


> das sind gründe, warum ich ball- und team-sportarten nicht mag *g*
> spiel lieber schach...


Alle Sportarten sind irgendwo Geil und man kann ihnen was abgewinnen^^ auser Fussball des is der größter Hirnverbrannte Rotz den sich ein Mensch jemals hat ei nfallen lassen und der Mist is auch noch unser "Nationalsport" des is eine einzige Frechheit *mitn Krug aufn Tisch hau*


----------



## Stivi (29. Januar 2009)

Nabend ihr Spammer^^


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Was ist das Heutige Thema???


----------



## Nuffing (29. Januar 2009)

Stivi schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Spammer^^



Abend


----------



## Masterdark (29. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Was ist das Heutige Thema???


Bundesligastart


----------



## Lillyan (29. Januar 2009)

*weiterkicher*

Da ist ja was ich meinte :>


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Bundesligastart


abgelehnt!


----------



## White-Frost (29. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> abgelehnt!


Ganz deiner Meinung!!!!!


----------



## Nuffing (29. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Bundesligastart



Langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Oder die Hand eines Mitspielers beim Fußball *gehässig kicher*



Ja ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klein Lilly betatscht gern egal was das Video oder das Bild (wird mir nix angezeigt) zeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

ich fühl mich sehr müde, obwohls erst 21:16 is...


----------



## Zonalar (29. Januar 2009)

Neues Thema: http://infokrieg.tv/index.html -- GUT oder PÖSE...oder was ganz anderes? entscheidet jezz^^

<--- GUT


----------



## Nuffing (29. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Neues Thema: http://infokrieg.tv/index.html -- GUT oder PÖSE...oder was ganz anderes? entscheidet jezz^^
> 
> <--- GUT



Nein Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (29. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Neues Thema: http://infokrieg.tv/index.html -- GUT oder PÖSE...oder was ganz anderes? entscheidet jezz^^
> 
> <--- GUT


Soll ich über die Seite entscheiden oder über ein bestimmtes Thema auf dieser Seite?


----------



## Zonalar (29. Januar 2009)

über die Seite, das Allgemeine.


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Oder die Hand eines Mitspielers beim Fußball *gehässig kicher*


Ja ok der arme Gomez, aber das geht noch, asl wenn du da nen richtig schnellen und harten ball abbekommst... das tut richtig scheiße weh


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Guten abend


----------



## Nuffing (29. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja ok der arme Gomez, aber das geht noch, asl wenn du da nen richtig schnellen und harten ball abbekommst... das tut richtig scheiße weh



Tja mann sein ist schon hart.... Im kopf tuts weh...zwischen den beinen tuts weh...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Tja mann sein ist schon hart.... Im kopf tuts weh...zwischen den beinen tuts weh...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der war gemein!


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Tja mann sein ist schon hart.... Im kopf tuts weh...zwischen den beinen tuts weh...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dafür kriegen wir keine kinder und uns tuts nicht bei anderen dingen weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (29. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Dafür kriegen wir keine kinder und uns tuts nicht bei anderen dingen weh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. Kinder sind toll
2. Müssen wir frauen dafür nicht zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Ja....uns tuts weh wenn wir länger als 10 minuten mit euch in einen raum sein müssen =P


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> 1. Kinder sind toll
> 2. Müssen wir frauen dafür nicht zahlen
> 
> 
> ...


1. Hmm joa... bin da zweigeteilt
2. -
3. Ohne uns gäbe es 1. nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Januar 2009)

Ich könnt jetzt mal alles aufzählen Karinchen... aber dann sitzen wir hier morgen noch... wenn es darum geht was man(n) wegen euch wehtut... dann seid ihr wirklich einsame spitze, fast so gut wie im 360h Freistilquatschen...


----------



## Kangrim (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> 1. Kinder sind toll
> 2. Müssen wir frauen dafür nicht zahlen
> 
> 
> ...




Oh wie aufmüpfig.
Was haben wir denn heute für Tage?
Äääh ich meine was haben wir denn heute für einen tag? xP


----------



## Nuffing (29. Januar 2009)

bohr seit ihr fies...alle auf 1ne ihr habts nötig... und Selor hör auf mich Kaninchen zu nenen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Januar 2009)

Da steht immernoch KaRinchen... wenn ihr nicht lesen könnt ist das nicht mein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> bohr seit ihr fies...alle auf 1ne ihr habts nötig... und Selor hör auf mich Kaninchen zu nenen...


Kaninchen?
Er sagte Karinchen^^

ach du magst das nicht?

Hmm wenn man Männer angreifft musste dich auf sowas einstellen!^^


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> bohr seit ihr fies...alle auf 1ne ihr habts nötig... und Selor hör auf mich Kaninchen zu nenen...


genau! jetzt lasst doch mal eins der wenigen weiblichen wesen in ruhe, die sich hierher  begibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> bohr seit ihr fies...alle auf 1ne ihr habts nötig... und Selor hör auf mich Kaninchen zu nenen...


Du hast uns geärgert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, ich hab nur gesagt was tatsache ist, nichts böses, aber du hast angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (29. Januar 2009)

Ja ne jetzt bin ich schon beleidigt...


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ja ne jetzt bin ich schon beleidigt...


Och musste net sein, wir können noch gemeiner besonders *auf selor zeig* der da^^


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ja ne jetzt bin ich schon beleidigt...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

keinen zickenkrieg pls...
oder *denk* DOCH Zickenjrieg zwischen Karina und Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> keinen zickenkrieg pls...
> oder *denk* DOCH Zickenjrieg zwischen Karina und Razyl
> 
> 
> ...


Eher bist du die Zicke hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eher bist du die Zicke hunter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gaahanich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Gaahanich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


!!!!!!!


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Gaahanich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch, Alexstraza ist ne Zicke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch, Alexstraza ist ne Zicke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das sag ich den Mods *Mod hohlt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (29. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch, Alexstraza ist ne Zicke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD Razyl bist du eigendlich dunkelhäutig?


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> xD Razyl bist du eigendlich dunkelhäutig?


zusammenhang?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> xD Razyl bist du eigendlich dunkelhäutig?


*gespannt auf antwort wart*


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> xD Razyl bist du eigendlich dunkelhäutig?


Öhem nicht wirklich, warum?


----------



## Nuffing (29. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> zusammenhang?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die ganzen schwarzen bei uns sind grad voll auf den Obama Tripp und wegen dem bild und den Titel xD weiß ja net.

Bei uns im MC donnels ist zb so ne schwarze putzfrau und jeden tag springt die mit ihrer zeitung rum und schreibt " Obama Yes we can" und so xD


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Die ganzen schwarzen bei uns sind grad voll auf den Obama Tripp und wegen dem bild und den Titel xD weiß ja net.
> 
> Bei uns im MC donnels ist zb so ne schwarze putzfrau und jeden tag springt die mit ihrer zeitung rum und schreibt " Obama Yes we can" und so xD


aha...

OBAMA! Yes we CAN!!!!


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Die ganzen schwarzen bei uns sind grad voll auf den Obama Tripp und wegen dem bild und den Titel xD weiß ja net.
> 
> Bei uns im MC donnels ist zb so ne schwarze putzfrau und jeden tag springt die mit ihrer zeitung rum und schreibt " Obama Yes we can" und so xD


donnels,donnerfels ?^^


----------



## Nuffing (29. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> donnels,donnerfels ?^^



heute ärgert ihr mich extra gern oder ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Die ganzen schwarzen bei uns sind grad voll auf den Obama Tripp und wegen dem bild und den Titel xD weiß ja net.
> 
> Bei uns im MC donnels ist zb so ne schwarze putzfrau und jeden tag springt die mit ihrer zeitung rum und schreibt " Obama Yes we can" und so xD


Öhem nein, ich habe ne normale mitteleuropäische Hautfarbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich mag Obama der ist mir symphatisch


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> heute ärgert ihr mich extra gern oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein warum?


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> donnels,donnerfels ?^^


genau McDonelsfels ist die Haupstadt von Burgor, wo die glücklichen Rinder leben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (29. Januar 2009)

irgendwie is da was faul am 23 bzw. 24 januar angemeldet und schon den spamthread gefunden :s


----------



## Nuffing (29. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Nein warum?



weil ihr ganze zeit auf mir rum hackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> heute ärgert ihr mich extra gern oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast aber ne dünne haut...


_________________________________




> As the turn of the tide it is our turn to rise
> The force of a union at war
> March over mountains on our way to the north
> On the road that will lead us to Rome
> ...


*sing*


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> irgendwie is da was faul am 23 bzw. 24 januar angemeldet und schon den spamthread gefunden :s


das liegt ganz einfach daran das ich zurzeit kein wow etc spiele(account verkauft) und jetzt hier rumhock im oblivion thread oder hier


----------



## Tabuno (29. Januar 2009)

ich spiel wow und bin hier *staun*


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> weil ihr ganze zeit auf mir rum hackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso immer gleich alle? Das ist net fair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> das liegt ganz einfach daran das ich zurzeit kein wow etc spiele(acconut verkauft)


PÖSE! PÖSE! PÖSE!


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> weil ihr ganze zeit auf mir rum hackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> PÖSE! PÖSE! PÖSE!


Hab ich verkaufen gesagt?Ich meine natürlich mein char hat sich verlaufen!


----------



## Tabuno (29. Januar 2009)

naja bin wieder weg, morgen ferien und giftblatt juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cu


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja bin wieder weg, morgen ferien und giftblatt juhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm aufs Giftblatt freu ich mich nicht^^


----------



## Nuffing (29. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso immer gleich alle? Das ist net fair
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann halt fast alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (29. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Tja



gefühlskalt!


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> gefühlskalt!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> gefühlskalt!


Wer? 
Gefühlskalt... hmm bin ich nur seeehr selten


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Hab ich verkaufen gesagt?Ich meine natürlich mein char hat sich verlaufen!


genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Pfff...Glaub mir halt nicht!


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer?
> Gefühlskalt... hmm bin ich nur seeehr selten


She means me!


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

No use to pray, there's no one listening
I will die anyway
Some say i've killed, some call me satan
Now my blood must be spilled

I'm sentenced for crimes i did not commit
I'll pay with my blood, is this really it?
Creations of god?
No way!

Burn your crosses, make way for science
Christ has only caused death and violence
Burn your crosses and make way for yourself
Put faith in mother earth

Don't call his name, don't trust in others
Bishops fighting for fame
Torture in vain, i won't surrender
Purified by pain

Mankind's great mistake was to create god
Creation of man, excuse to spill blood
Creations of god?
No way!

Burn your crosses, make way for science
Christ has only caused death and violence
Burn your crosses and make way for yourself
Put faith in mother earth

No use to pray, there's no one listening
I will die anyway
Leaving this place, the end is near now
Dying ain't no disgrace

My last night alive has come to an end
Death once i feared, but now it's my friend
Creations of god?
No way!

Burned my crosses, made way for science
Christ will only cause death and violence
Burned my crosses and made way for myself
In mother earth i trust

Now burn!


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> She means me!


PÖSER!


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Pfff...Glaub mir halt nicht!


 ich glaub dir doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> PÖSER!


Schon 4mal PÖSE an einem Tag,kann ja nicht schlimmer werden!


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ich glaub dir doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hoff ich doch!


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Schon 4mal PÖSE an einem Tag,kann ja nicht schlimmer werden!


Tja wer Gefühlskalt ist^^


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja wer Gefühlskalt ist^^


Die ersten 3 waren dafür das mein Char sich verlaufen hat!

Und ich bin nicht Gefühlskalt,das ist doch bloss eine Masche von mir!


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Die ersten 3 waren dafür das mein Char sich verlaufen hat!
> 
> Und ich bin nicht Gefühlskalt,das ist doch bloss eine Masche von mir!


Wie kann sich ein Char verlaufen? hmm egal^^
Achsoo jaa klaaaa^^
Guten nacht euch allen, ich geh nun duschen und dann schlafen!


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Bin ma off,Armageddon gucken,cuu


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Wie kann sich ein Char verlaufen? hmm egal^^*
> Achsoo jaa klaaaa^^
> Guten nacht euch allen, ich geh nun duschen und dann schlafen!


Pss in wahrheit verkauft

aber nicht huntermoon sagen!


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> aber nicht huntermoon sagen!


was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

So, ich bin Schlafen, euch allen noch ein fröhliches gespamme und eine gute nacht...


----------



## Nuffing (29. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> So, ich bin Schlafen, euch allen noch ein fröhliches gespamme und eine gute nacht...



Gute nacht


----------



## Zonalar (29. Januar 2009)

Hey Karina, keine Angst^^

<=====
___(===  *Zeigefinger auf Avatar zeig*
___ (===


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Januar 2009)

Endlich mal nen kreativer Korb *kicher*


----------



## Nuffing (29. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hey Karina, keine Angst^^
> 
> <=====
> ___(===  *Zeigefinger auf Avatar zeig*
> ___ (===



Uii danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (29. Januar 2009)

Bitte sehr^^

Wie ich sehe haste das Bild noch nicht dünkler gemacht. Das würde ich noch versuchen, denn ich erkenne dein schönes gesicht so schlecht, weil es einfach zu hell is.
Aba das Foto is einsame Klasse


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Januar 2009)

Man erkennt nichts... aber es ist einsame Klasse... xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Januar 2009)

So ich geh nun auch pennen, schlaft fein und träumt schön schrecklich!


----------



## Zonalar (29. Januar 2009)

N8


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Gute nacht



hallo prinzessin des nachtschwärmer clubs ;P
(muahaha bin ich heut aber wieder gut drauf)


----------



## Nuffing (29. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hallo prinzessin des nachtschwärmer clubs ;P
> (muahaha bin ich heut aber wieder gut drauf)



^^ wieso bist so gut drauf? ist was besonderes?


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

najo eigentlich eher doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mutter kommt morgen und ich müsst noch bisle aufräumen aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hatte dafür heute "besuch" ahja und ferien haben angefangen ;P also schulferien .. arbeiten muss ich zwar weiter aber egal .. immerhin keine schule


----------



## Ocian (29. Januar 2009)

*Nimmt ein Stück Kohle und zieht einen Bannkreis*

Na ihr Liebenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (29. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> *Nimmt ein Stück Kohle und zieht einen Bannkreis*
> 
> Na ihr Liebenden
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tag


----------



## White-Frost (29. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> *Nimmt ein Stück Kohle und zieht einen Bannkreis*
> 
> Na ihr Liebenden
> 
> ...


*Hand über den Kreis schwenk*
Vor was schützt der den?


----------



## Ocian (29. Januar 2009)

Nicht was, sondern wen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (29. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Nicht was, sondern wen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vor wen? =P


----------



## Zonalar (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo


----------



## White-Frost (29. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hallo


Hi


----------



## White-Frost (29. Januar 2009)

Ich hab jetzt lange überlegt und nach einem harten seelischen Kampf auf Zwiespalt begründet bin ich zum Enschluss gekommen meine Gute Nacht Wünsche in einen extra Post zu verfrachten und nicht zu Editieren weil das mit dem Hi komisch gekommen wäre

Gute Nacht, schlaft gut, träumt süß, hab euch alle ganz richtig dolle lieb *gruppen kuscheln* hurrraiiiy


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> *Nimmt ein Stück Kohle und zieht einen Bannkreis*
> 
> Na ihr Liebenden
> 
> ...


so schlimm bin ich auch nid das ihr euch vor mir schützen müsst :/


----------



## Ocian (29. Januar 2009)

Nö, der ist nicht für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Minastirit ist jederzeit Willkommen-Schild aufhäng*

Ich glaub die Person weis schon bescheid *g*


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

wen habt ihr denn gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



juhu ich bin willkommen hmm aber zam bekommt meine posts trozdem nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (29. Januar 2009)

Ich habe heute niemanden gebannt oO
Ich banne nur wenn es wirklich keinen anderen Weg gibt.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2009)

achso ;P
nicht so wie gewisse andere
hallo wir sind die buffed miB! schauen sie hier rein *tssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss* *sie wissen von gar nichts buffed ist lieb!* 
huch wo war ich .. ahja und was macht ihr alle noch so spät am abend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (29. Januar 2009)

Musik hören und Spiele CDs sortieren, da mir ein Spiel fehlt, was ich stark vermisse. Ich hoffe ich finde es wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (30. Januar 2009)

Nabend *in die runde winken*


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2009)

ich hab heute halbe stunde ein bild gesucht .. tipp mal jpg bei der suche ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich weis wie das ist wenn man etwas umbedingt will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


najo ich geh dann glaubs mal schlafen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is ja uach schon wieder spät


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (30. Januar 2009)

Ich bin ganz allein ganz allein :<


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

lebt noch was?


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (30. Januar 2009)

Jaa hier !!


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Abend Leute


----------



## chopi (30. Januar 2009)

Tach >_>


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

Nabend !

Kommts mir nur so vor oder friert der Nachtschwärmer langsam ein ?

lg


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nabend !
> 
> Kommts mir nur so vor oder friert der Nachtschwärmer langsam ein ?
> 
> lg


Nur weil um 21:14 nur wenige posts erst sind? naja eher frierst du ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. Januar 2009)

Das wäre dann aber schon die 2 Eiszeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. Januar 2009)

nabend ihr schlafmützen


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> nabend ihr schlafmützen


Da passtwas net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (30. Januar 2009)

N'Abend


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

ne razyl ich mein allgeimein, in letzter zeit sind schon etwas weniger posts hier 

lg


----------



## chopi (30. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ne razyl ich mein allgeimein, in letzter zeit sind schon etwas weniger posts hier


Ist auch gut so.


----------



## Max der Orc (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ne razyl ich mein allgeimein, in letzter zeit sind schon etwas weniger posts hier
> 
> lg


Naja, ich kann auch wieder aufdrehen beim posten und amende bei 125 Posts pro tag stehen, aber ihr seid zu faul beim posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. Januar 2009)

quatsch passt schon^^


----------



## Max der Orc (30. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> quatsch passt schon^^


Schlafmützen <---> Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Dracun (30. Januar 2009)

doch passt ihr seid ja so komisch schweigsam also Schlafmützen^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> doch passt ihr seid ja so komisch schweigsam also Schlafmützen^^


Merke dir: ICH BIN NIE SCHWEIGSAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich schreibe viel, rede aber nicht viel auch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (30. Januar 2009)

Schlafmützen <---> Nachtschwärmer <---> Nachtaktive


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

Ahoi.


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ahoi.


Willkommen an Bord


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Januar 2009)

ahoihoi  

Bwah mein Zeugniss ist PORNO !

so das musste raus  xD

und morgen Schule  YEEEHAW
und dann noch 8 Tage bis zum B-Day   dann darf ich karre fahn ;D


----------



## Silenzz (30. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ahoihoi
> 
> Bwah mein Zeugniss ist PORNO !
> 
> ...


blödes avatar..-.-'


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Januar 2009)

blöde Musikrichtung..-.-'

Wir sind hier net im "Bewerte mein Ava" Thread...


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Januar 2009)

Nabend ihrse


----------



## Silenzz (30. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> blöde Musikrichtung..-.-'
> 
> Wir sind hier net im "Bewerte mein Ava" Thread...


aber dein ava ist teilweise beleidigend... ausserdem ist das hier ein Spamthread... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> aber dein ava ist teilweise beleidigend... ausserdem ist das hier ein Spamthread...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso beleidigend?


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Januar 2009)

Wieso is mein Ava "teilweise" beleidigend?

es is net beleidigend sondern witzig

abend Selor


----------



## Kronas (30. Januar 2009)

moin
btw hat keiner fragen zu wow haustieren? mein wow-haustiere-thread braucht mehr besucher^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> moin
> btw hat keiner fragen zu wow haustieren? mein wow-haustiere-thread braucht mehr besucher^^



NEIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Abend


----------



## Silenzz (30. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wieso is mein Ava "teilweise" beleidigend?
> 
> es is net beleidigend sondern witzig
> 
> abend Selor


Ok beleidigen ist vll. das falsche Wort, aber ich find sie nicht gut. Religion etc.^^ Also wirklich witzig find ichs nicht....


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> moin
> btw hat keiner fragen zu wow haustieren? mein wow-haustiere-thread braucht mehr besucher^^


nein verdammt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein verdammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


war doch nur ne frage bringt mich nicht um^^


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> war doch nur ne frage bringt mich nicht um^^


nein verdammt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> war doch nur ne frage bringt mich nicht um^^



Und warum nicht? Ich brauch frische Menschenopfer!


----------



## Kronas (30. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein verdammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


alles wird gut... hoffe ich



Selor schrieb:


> Und warum nicht? Ich brauch frische Menschenopfer!


mehr leute sollen sich gegenseitig umbringen damit am ende selor kiithien mit der einwohnerzahl 1 entsteht?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> alles wird gut... hoffe ich


nein verdammt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein verdammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was hast du denn heute Trolli?


----------



## Silenzz (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was hast du denn heute Trolli?


bissi koks^^


----------



## Kronas (30. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein verdammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


in die wuthöhle!


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was hast du denn heute Trolli?



Seine tage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute

Nach einer Woche Snowboardferien bin ich auch mal wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Nach einer Woche Snowboardferien bin ich auch mal wieder da
> 
> ...


wb


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Seine tage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Müüstest nicht eher du die haben? ;D ok der war gemein ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Müüstest nicht eher du die haben? ;D ok der war gemein ich weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn man jetzt alles ganz falsch versteht könnte man denken sie soll trollis tage haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Müüstest nicht eher du die haben? ;D ok der war gemein ich weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bohr jetzt bist du auch noch gemein...ihr seit alle gleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Januar 2009)

seidseit.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> bohr jetzt bist du auch noch gemein...ihr seit alle gleich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich entschuldige mich ja, aber den musste ich einfach bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

jetzt fängt die schleimerei wieder an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> jetzt fängt die schleimerei wieder an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nö keine schleimerei.


----------



## Skatero (30. Januar 2009)

Ihr seid alle gemein.


Jaja die ganze Schleimerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö keine schleimerei.


bei nem typen hätst dich ned endschuldigt ^^

naja wir können eh ned dagegen ankämpfen, bei giga is eh grad so nen thema drüber ^^ http://www.giga.de/top-themen/00148429_auc..._onlinespielen/

immer wieder die liebe evolution  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> bei nem typen hätst dich ned endschuldigt ^^
> lg


Nö, aber das sind nunmal gute manieren sich bei einen Mädchen zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Januar 2009)

Du hast sonst auch keine manieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schleimer


----------



## White-Frost (30. Januar 2009)

fuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du hast sonst auch keine manieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab sehr wohl manieren, du oller Trekki.

@ White:
Wer?^^


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, aber das sind nunmal gute manieren sich bei einen Mädchen zu entschuldigen.


klingt wie ne beleidigung ^^ besonders bei ner 18 jährigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außerdem, ich mein wo sind wir denn da wenn wir mädels anders behandeln? es wird ja immer um gleichberechtigung geheult dann soll man auhc behandelt werden wie jeder andere 

und nein ich halte mädels schon die tür auf aber ich muss doch auch nich noch im internet auch gentlemen sein Oo

lg


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab sehr wohl manieren, du oller Trekki.



Wo hast du manieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> klingt wie ne beleidigung ^^ besonders bei ner 18 jährigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zu 1. Setzmer /frau hin und gut ist.
zu 2. Genau... -.-
zu 3. Nö, entweder überall oder gar net

@ Karina:
Ich hab sehr wohl manieren, aber den einen Satz konnte ich nicht unterlassen tut mir ja leid^^


----------



## Kronas (30. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> klingt wie ne beleidigung ^^ besonders bei ner 18 jährigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


natürlich musst du das, immer schön die inetseiten offen halten


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> natürlich musst du das, immer schön die inetseiten offen halten


der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## HGVermillion (30. Januar 2009)

Buhu.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Microsoft mach Ensemble Studios zu und EA kündigt mindestens 3-4 neue Need for Speed Teile an, kann der Tag eigentlich noch schlimmer werden?


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Buhu....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das MS die Ensemble schließt issn alter Hut.
Zum letztten: Oh man... wartet erstmal NFS Shift ab, ich glaub an den Titel das dern hit wird


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Buhu....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was ist daran so schlimm  ich versteh das nicht ganz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

en hit nach undercover zu landen is auch nimmer recht schwer -.- wenns die wirklich schaffen einen noch schlechteren zu bringen dann hut ab ^^

lg


----------



## HGVermillion (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> was ist daran so schlimm  ich versteh das nicht ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Need for Speedteile sind so ausgelutscht wie eine weichgekochte Nudel, und zu Ensemble... noch nie Age of Empires/2/3/Age of Mythology gespielt?


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> en hit nach undercover zu landen is auch nimmer recht schwer -.- wenns die wirklich schaffen einen noch schlechteren zu bringen dann hut ab ^^
> 
> lg


Ich meine nen richtigen Hit, um die 90% Marke


----------



## chopi (30. Januar 2009)

War ich wohl doch länger afk...


----------



## Skatero (30. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> en hit nach undercover zu landen is auch nimmer recht schwer -.- wenns die wirklich schaffen einen noch schlechteren zu bringen dann hut ab ^^
> 
> lg


Keine Angst. Das schaffen die schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Die Need for Speedteile sind so ausgelutscht wie eine weichgekochte Nudel, und zu Ensemble... noch nie Age of Empires/2/3/Age of Mythology gespielt?



Em.... ne ich spiel nicht so viel Computer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

@ HG:
Die Tuningszene ja,aber Shift orientiert sich neu und mit den GTR2 Entwicklern dahinter... da glaube ich nicht das allzu viel schief gehen wird. Wart erstmal ab was passiert, und nörgel dann rum, vorher ohne es angespielt zu haben bringt nichts

Und zu AOE 3: Die Kamagne war sowas von langweilig >< AOE 2 FTW in sachenStrategie und Age of Myth. für Story


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Em.... ne ich spiel nicht so viel Computer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


eine chatterin ? was suchst du dan in nem gamerforum ^^ (nicht das wir dich loswerden wollen, wenn sich nur männer (ausnahme razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) unterhalten is es auch langweilig )

lg


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> eine chatterin ? was suchst du dan in nem gamerforum ^^ (nicht das wir dich loswerden wollen, wenn sich nur männer (ausnahme razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Boah halt doch deinen Rand, wenn du nicht nett sein kannst zu Mädchen/Frauen im Internet kann ich nichts dafür. Du nervst langsam mit deinen dummen sprüchen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Januar 2009)

ooooh ^^ Dutzidutziduuuu


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> eine chatterin ? was suchst du dan in nem gamerforum ^^ (nicht das wir dich loswerden wollen, wenn sich nur männer (ausnahme razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab gesagt ich zock nicht viel nicht das ich gar nicht spiele ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Boah halt doch deinen Rand, wenn du nicht nett sein kannst zu Mädchen/Frauen im Internet kann ich nichts dafür. Du nervst langsam mit deinen dummen sprüchen.


ehhm weil mir egal ist was frauen im internet von mir halten ?

lg

Edit: @Karina : aso mit "nicht viel" dacht ich du würdest nur browserspiele spielen ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ HG:
> Die Tuningszene ja,aber Shift orientiert sich neu und mit den GTR2 Entwicklern dahinter... da glaube ich nicht das allzu viel schief gehen wird. Wart erstmal ab was passiert, und nörgel dann rum, vorher ohne es angespielt zu haben bringt nichts
> 
> Und zu AOE 3: Die Kamagne war sowas von langweilig >< AOE 2 FTW in sachenStrategie und Age of Myth. für Story


Ich hätte halt einfach gerne eine neuaflage von NFS3 ^^, für mich ist NFS immer noch mein Ferrari F40 Spider, Summit und dann Bleifuß, muahaha spätestens wenn man damit den Diablo abhängt mit dem der Kumpel rumgurkt kommen Glücksgefühle auf, mit so einer einstellung findet man immer was zu nörgeln.

Und selbst wenn AoE3 nicht so der Hit war, schade ist es dennoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. Januar 2009)

Das Forum hier ist sowieso seltsam,was Frauen angeht.
Zeigt sich eine in irgendeinem Thread,wird ihr sofort Recht gegeben und andere Schleimheiten sind auch sofort zu sehn =/


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ehhm weil mir egal ist was frauen im internet von mir halten ?
> 
> lg


Schönes, wunderbares Anonymes internet wa?
Naja mir egal was du machst, aber es nervt irgendwann solche absoluten dummen Sprüche zu bringen


----------



## Skatero (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Boah halt doch deinen Rand, wenn du nicht nett sein kannst zu Mädchen/Frauen im Internet kann ich nichts dafür. Du nervst langsam mit deinen dummen sprüchen.


Das war sicher nur Spass von ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glaube ich jedenfalls. Also flamt euch nicht gegenseitig oder wenn du das unbedingt willst, tu es solange du noch kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das war sicher nur Spass von ihm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mag zwar von ihn spass sein, aber jede woche das zu bringen....


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schönes, wunderbares Anonymes internet wa?
> Naja mir egal was du machst, aber es nervt irgendwann solche absoluten dummen Sprüche zu bringen



Dein schleimerhaftes getue nervt auch tierischst... 

Du bist sonst ein genauso großes Arschloch wie alle anderen aber kaum hüpfen hier ein paar Titten rum machste einen auf Moralapostel und Gutmensch...


----------



## White-Frost (30. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Das Forum hier ist sowieso seltsam,was Frauen angeht.
> Zeigt sich eine in irgendeinem Thread,wird ihr sofort Recht gegeben und andere Schleimheiten sind auch sofort zu sehn =/


Wundert dich das? Zum einen mal ganz ehrlich 80% der Frauen hier haben Bilder in ihren Profilen hosa hui wow ^^ Und zum anderen der 0815 Gamer Nerd sitzt sehr viel vorn PC erste Folgerung lernt er wenig Frauen kennen 2. Folgerung hät er gern eine die sein Hobby teilt also auch zockt und wen sich hier eine meldet is halt Frischfleisch hmm


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ehhm weil mir egal ist was frauen im internet von mir halten ?
> 
> lg
> 
> Edit: @Karina : aso mit "nicht viel" dacht ich du würdest nur browserspiele spielen ^^



Meinst du nicht das es allgemein assi ist im internet leute mit dummen sprüchen voll zu kleistern weils dir egal ist was sie über dich denken?

Ich will ja nichts andeuten...aber ich hab das gefühl das viele leute hier drin die ne weile warhammer,wow oder allgemein viel im internet sind, total Asozial egoistisch und gefühlskalt sind und meinen es sei cool es zu sein und sie müssen einen auf harten machen....

Nicht jetzt speziel auf dich bezogen aber das beobachte ich hier irgendwie...


----------



## chopi (30. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dein schleimerhaftes getue nervt auch tierischst...
> 
> Du bist sonst ein genauso großes Arschloch wie alle anderen aber kaum hüpfen hier ein paar Titten rum machste einen auf Moralapostel und Gutmensch...


Das meinte ich mit meinem letzten Post.


----------



## HGVermillion (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Em.... ne ich spiel nicht so viel Computer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, wer ohne Fehler ist werfe den ersten Stein! *watz* Auu... wer war das?

Edith: niemals 2 verschiedene Tabs des selben Theads aufmachen!! Macht das nicht gibt nur ärger.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Das meinte ich mit meinem letzten Post.



Hab deinen Post leider nicht vorher gesehen, weil ich am schreibseln war *gg*


----------



## White-Frost (30. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dein schleimerhaftes getue nervt auch tierischst...
> 
> Du bist sonst ein genauso großes Arschloch wie alle anderen aber kaum hüpfen hier ein paar Titten rum machste einen auf Moralapostel und Gutmensch...


TITTTÖÖÖÖNNNN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

              ahhhhhhhhhwwwwwww Ich bin gläubiger Katholik noch Jungfrau hab mein Leben lang nur auf dich gewartet, Rauche nicht Trinke nicht bin immer brav und treu nimmmmmmmm mich *meld* *wild mit den Armen weddel*


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dein schleimerhaftes getue nervt auch tierischst...
> 
> Du bist sonst ein genauso großes Arschloch wie alle anderen aber kaum hüpfen hier ein paar Titten rum machste einen auf Moralapostel und Gutmensch...


Ahja, wenn du meinst. Dann denk was du willst, aber ich kann dir sagen; du liegst falsch.


----------



## chopi (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> gefühlskalt


Zählt "mir ist es egal ob mich alle hassen" zu gefühlskalt?


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Das Forum hier ist sowieso seltsam,was Frauen angeht.
> Zeigt sich eine in irgendeinem Thread,wird ihr sofort Recht gegeben und andere Schleimheiten sind auch sofort zu sehn =/



Ja ist mir auch aufgefallen... und ich frag mich warum. Wie wenn hier irgend eine interesse an nen typen hier hat..

Ich würd meinen Freund bestimmt nicht über ein spiele forum kennen lernen wollen....find sowas etwas psycho  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Das Forum hier ist sowieso seltsam,was Frauen angeht.
> Zeigt sich eine in irgendeinem Thread,wird ihr sofort Recht gegeben und andere Schleimheiten sind auch sofort zu sehn =/



Das mein ich doch !



Razyl schrieb:


> Schönes, wunderbares Anonymes internet wa?
> Naja mir egal was du machst, aber es nervt irgendwann solche absoluten dummen Sprüche zu bringen



Sicher!
Warum sollt ich mir hier die mühe machen und schön auf genltemen machen wenn es nicht nötig ist ?



Selor schrieb:


> Dein schleimerhaftes getue nervt auch tierischst...
> 
> Du bist sonst ein genauso großes Arschloch wie alle anderen aber kaum hüpfen hier ein paar Titten rum machste einen auf Moralapostel und Gutmensch...



/sign

lg


----------



## chopi (30. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hab deinen Post leider nicht vorher gesehen, weil ich am schreibseln war *gg*


Wollt meine Meinung damit nur nochma klarstellen^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja, wenn du meinst. Dann denk was du willst, aber ich kann dir sagen; du liegst falsch.



Ach ja klar natürlich liege ich falsch... du bist ja ohne Fehler, der perfekte Gentleman und hast Moral und Manieren mitn Löffel gefressen...


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Januar 2009)

Gut nacht ich leg mich pennen  ( uuiui bald 1k Briefe verschickt ;D )


----------



## White-Frost (30. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach ja klar natürlich liege ich falsch... du bist ja ohne Fehler, der perfekte Gentleman und hast Moral und Manieren mitn Löffel gefressen...


Mir hat se meine Oma eingeprügelt.... Nur nutzt mir das heutzutage bei den ganzen Party Tussen nich mehr die Welt *seuftz* achja ich bin besser als du =P


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach ja klar natürlich liege ich falsch... du bist ja ohne Fehler, der perfekte Gentleman und hast Moral und Manieren mitn Löffel gefressen...


Hab ich das je behauptet? ich sehe nichts davon, ich sage nur das du falsch liegst mit deiner Aussage mehr nicht.


----------



## chopi (30. Januar 2009)

Lasst uns diese Diskussion über Frauen in Gamingforen beenden.
Hat jemand eben Kenny vs Spenny gesehn? "wer begeht am meisten Delikte" ziemlich geil.


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Mir hat se meine Oma eingeprügelt.... Nur nutzt mir das heutzutage bei den ganzen Party Tussen nich mehr die Welt *seuftz* achja ich bin besser als du =P



Deine oma haut?



chopi schrieb:


> Lasst uns diese Diskussion über Frauen in Gamingforen beenden.
> Hat jemand eben Kenny vs Spenny gesehn? "wer begeht am meisten Delikte" ziemlich geil.



Find ich auch ihr fangt nur wieder an zu streiten....


----------



## White-Frost (30. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Lasst uns diese Diskussion über Frauen in Gamingforen beenden.
> Hat jemand eben Kenny vs Spenny gesehn? "wer begeht am meisten Delikte" ziemlich geil.


Ich zock Dota


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Januar 2009)

Tja... deine Taten und Worte sprechen aber Bände... tut mir leid... aber schon allein der Thread hier zeigt das du sonst ein genau so großes Arschloch bist aber urplötzlich als hier die Titten rumsprangen "Ach ich bin ja so lieb und verständnisvoll und so höflich La Di Da.." also vergiss nicht deinen Scheitel zu kämmen Heuchler...

Ich geh pennen, muss morgen um fünfe raus zum THW...


----------



## White-Frost (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Deine oma haut?


Alles was ich bekommen hab bekam ich zurecht


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht das es allgemein assi ist im internet leute mit dummen sprüchen voll zu kleistern weils dir egal ist was sie über dich denken?
> 
> Ich will ja nichts andeuten...aber ich hab das gefühl das viele leute hier drin die ne weile warhammer,wow oder allgemein viel im internet sind, total Asozial egoistisch und gefühlskalt sind und meinen es sei cool es zu sein und sie müssen einen auf harten machen....
> 
> Nicht jetzt speziel auf dich bezogen aber das beobachte ich hier irgendwie...



Nene ich will hier nicht leute assig einfach runtermachen, ich sag nur meine meinung. ich bin nicht der obermotz, der alle rumbefiehlt, aber ich bin auch kein kellerkind das seine meinung versteckt und ja aufpasst das ihn ja alle mögen ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Tja... deine Taten und Worte sprechen aber Bände... tut mir leid... aber schon allein der Thread hier zeigt das du sonst ein genau so großes Arschloch bist aber urplötzlich als hier die Titten rumsprangen "Ach ich bin ja so lieb und verständnisvoll und so höflich La Di Da.." also vergiss nicht deinen Scheitel zu kämmen Heuchler...
> 
> Ich geh pennen, muss morgen um fünfe raus zum THW...


Naja ich könnt nun wieder was sagen, aber ich glaube ich lasse das lieber, da es ja sonst wieder falsch ausgelegt wird von dir oder anderen. Wie gesagt, du bestätigst genau das was ich von dir denke, und das nicht erst seit heute sondern auch schon früher. Aber wie gesagt denk was du willst, du liegst daneben.


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Alles was ich bekommen hab bekam ich zurecht



hmm ja aber hauen ist nicht ok das geht auch anders meine mutter hat mich immer gehaun wenn ich geweint hab und jetzt kann ich nicht mehr weinen



Selor schrieb:


> Ich geh pennen, muss morgen um fünfe raus zum THW...



Gute nacht ist villeicht besser so bevor ihr euch die köpfe zu brei haut


----------



## White-Frost (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja ich könnt nun wieder was sagen, aber ich glaube ich lasse das lieber, da es ja sonst wieder falsch ausgelegt wird von dir oder anderen. Wie gesagt, du bestätigst genau das was ich von dir denke, und das nicht erst seit heute sondern auch schon früher. Aber wie gesagt denk was du willst, du liegst daneben.


Hörste Selor alles was du denkst oder meinst egal was ES IST FALSCH buahahahahaha!!!


----------



## White-Frost (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> hmm ja aber hauen ist nicht ok das geht auch anders meine mutter hat mich immer gehaun wenn ich geweint hab und jetzt kann ich nicht mehr weinen


Ich kann andere Sachen nimmer wo auf sowas wohl zurückzuführen is aber trotzdem denk ich ich werds schon verdient haben bzw. bin mir ziemlich sicher hmm


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hörste Selor alles was du denkst oder meinst egal was ES IST FALSCH buahahahahaha!!!


Alles? das steht da nicht, die aussage bezog sich lediglich auf das was er eben und 1-2 mal früher gesagt, was er damals natürlich auch falsch auslegte


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Januar 2009)

Na und was habe ich bestätigt? Das interessiert mich jetzt mal...

Natürlich liege ich immer falsch White... manche Leute können die Wahrheit leider nicht vertragen...


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Na und was habe ich bestätigt? Das interessiert mich jetzt mal...



Du wolltest schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Du wolltest schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß aber das Bad ist zurzeit noch besetzt...


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Na und was habe ich bestätigt? Das interessiert mich jetzt mal...


Das du nen gewaltiger Nörgler bist, und natürlich gegen ziemlich vieles bist, den rest poste ich vllt. ein andermal grad kb noch mehr zu schreiben, schreibe noch mit jemand anderen.


----------



## White-Frost (30. Januar 2009)

Des was ihr abzieht is vielleicht kindisch meine Herren



Razyl schrieb:


> Alles? das steht da nicht, die aussage bezog sich lediglich auf das was er eben und 1-2 mal früher gesagt, was er damals natürlich auch falsch auslegte



Komm pack dich jetz einmal selbst am Kragen du musst einfach eingestehen das du männlich bist das du da unten einen Schwanz hast und das du den Drang hast ab und an deinen Samen abzuspritzen... Natürlich verhälst du dich mindestens ein wenig anders / sympathischer gegenüber Frauen



Selor schrieb:


> Na und was habe ich bestätigt? Das interessiert mich jetzt mal...
> 
> Natürlich liege ich immer falsch White... manche Leute können die Wahrheit leider nicht vertragen...



Und du lässt hier den Oberklugen rüber die Richtung "Ich habe keine Frauen und Sex nötig und ich steh über den und du *mit füßen trett* bist eifnach nur Instinkt gesteuert und erbärmlich" Du kansnt deine Instinkte auch nicht ausschalten also komm auch du mal nen Gang runter und lass ihn das ist rein natürlich gibts ja auch viel krasser...

Meine Herren


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Des was ihr abzieht is vielleicht kindisch meine Herren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abspritzen? samen? Schwanz????  was für eine wortwahl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Komm pack dich jetz einmal selbst am Kragen du musst einfach eingestehen das du männlich bist das du da unten einen Schwanz hast und das du den Drang hast ab und an deinen Samen abzuspritzen... Natürlich verhälst du dich mindestens ein wenig anders / sympathischer gegenüber Frauen


Sagen wir es mal so...
WTF? zum 1. Teil
zum 2. : wie gesagt, es entspricht den manieren.


----------



## chopi (30. Januar 2009)

Ich find das Witzig,3 Seiten Streit nur weil hier ne Frau anwesend ist o.0


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

komm razyl reg dich ab -.-

ich schreib auch grad nebenbei mit einer die ich aus der schule kenn udn mit der schreib ich au normal.

nur is mir das egal wenn irgendeine die wasweißichwieviele km weg wohnt von mir meint das ich kein gentleman bin oder so. ich mach mir hier kein buckel für jemand unbekanntes. mein ich jetzt nicht beleidigend aber es is so. ich mein jetzt nicht das ich zu jedem einfach assig bin solang er/sie weit genug weg wohnt, ich benehm mich aber nicht wie en gentlemen oder mach auf nett nur weil ma was weilbliches reinschwirrt (hab nichts gegen dich karina aber ich werd mich heir nicht änders weil du da bist und das ist auch gut so)

ich mach nicht auf lieb und nett nur weil ma was weibliches da ist.

lg


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Ich spiel so lang ihr streitet mal ritter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Paladin: nimm das!!!

Paladin trifft orc für 3 schaden...orc stirbt


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

junge junge ihr habt hier diskussionen... da misch ich doch ma mit^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Januar 2009)

Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nörgler *gg* Ich wurde ja schon als vieles bezeichnet aber Nörgler war dabei bisher nicht drunter...

Und White...  ich habe nur was gegen Heuchler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So wie unseren kleinen hier der auf einmal auf Moralapostel macht und den Rest aus dem Thread im WoW Forum...


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> komm razyl reg dich ab -.-
> 
> ich schreib auch grad nebenbei mit einer die ich aus der schule kenn udn mit der schreib ich au normal.
> 
> ...


Ich könnte auch bzw bin auch im RL so zu anderen Leuten, solange sie mir nicht auf die Nerven gehen wie gewisse andere Leute. Aber es kommt halt verdammt schei** rüber, wenn du dich, egal wo wie wann, benimmst als wär sie nen junge/mann mit der du einfach mal so "normal/doof etc." redest., ich mach das aus nettigkeit, und bin nicht wie Kamui Shiro oder wer anders, der solche doofen Sätze bringt wie damals!


@ Selor:
Egal ich lass es bei dir bringts ja eh nichts...
Und ich muss da White zustimmen, so bist du. Vielleicht liegt das bei dir in den Genen oder sonst was...


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> junge junge ihr habt hier diskussionen... da misch ich doch ma mit^^



Nein bitte nichts zu dem thema die sind schon schlimm genug ...^^


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so...
> WTF? zum 1. Teil
> zum 2. : wie gesagt, es entspricht den manieren.


Sicher können wir unsere instinkte nich abschalten aber im internet kann ich das noch auf minium regeln damit ich mich nicht ganz anders verhalte wie es razyl grad tut

lg


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Nein bitte nichts zu dem thema die sind schon schlimm genug ...^^



ok dann halte ich mich ma zurück zu dem thema^^


----------



## chopi (30. Januar 2009)

Ich geh ma bissl afk,hoffentlich legt sich das.


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch bzw bin auch im RL so zu anderen Leuten, solange sie mir nicht auf die Nerven gehen wie gewisse andere Leute. Aber es kommt halt verdammt schei** rüber, wenn du dich, egal wo wie wann, benimmst als wär sie nen junge/mann mit der du einfach mal so "normal/doof etc." redest., ich mach das aus nettigkeit, und bin nicht wie Kamui Shiro oder wer anders, der solche doofen Sätze bringt wie damals!


oh man sicher is se kein mann aber warum sollt ich sie VIEL anders behandeln ?

ein wenig anders behandeln ist klar aber du drehst dich ja um 180° 

lg


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> oh man sicher is se kein mann aber warum sollt ich sie VIEL anders behandeln ?
> 
> ein wenig anders behandeln ist klar aber du drehst dich ja um 180°
> 
> lg


Wie gesagt, du kennst mich nicht im RL, und da behandel ich Mädchen/Frauen auch so wie jetzt also mit Manieren, aber auch gegenüber Freunden bin ich so und red net so blöd daher, wie es vllt. andere tun!


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Behandelt mich wie nen typen ist mir auch scheiß egal so lang ihr mich nicht grundlos scheiße behandelt hab ich kein problem mit aber hört doch auf zu streiten...


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Behandelt mich wie nen typen ist mir auch scheiß egal so lang ihr mich nicht grundlos scheiße behandelt hab ich kein problem mit aber hört doch auf zu streiten...



das is doch ma n wort


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, du kennst mich nicht im RL, und da behandel ich Mädchen/Frauen auch so wie jetzt also mit Manieren, aber auch gegenüber Freunden bin ich so und red net so blöd daher, wie es vllt. andere tun!


tja wenn du das unbedingt willst Oo ich werd mich aber nich ändern

lg


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> tja wenn du das unbedingt willst Oo ich werd mich aber nich ändern
> 
> lg


Hab ich gesagt das du dich ändern sollst? ich habe nur meinen Standpunkt vertreten mehr nicht. Es ist deine Entscheidung wie du was machst


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Wunderschönen guten abend!Ich rieche den geruch von streit,zickereien,krieg und stress.Toller geruch


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IdpvhIo4K8M

Hier nen schönes lied das ich immer mit freunden drausen hör wenn wir feiern gehen das entspannt besonders wenn man schon gut dabei ist.


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IdpvhIo4K8M
> 
> Hier nen schönes lied das ich immer mit freunden drausen hör wenn wir feiern gehen das entspannt besonders wenn man schon gut dabei ist.


Ich würd mich da voll aufregen.Zum chilln hör ich Xavier Naidoo!^^
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rGD1sEM0pNo




oder so was^^


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich gesagt das du dich ändern sollst? ich habe nur meinen Standpunkt vertreten mehr nicht. Es ist deine Entscheidung wie du was machst


Du hast dich ja beschwert Oo

naja egal thema is aus und jetzt reden wir üüüber

lg


----------



## Skatero (30. Januar 2009)

Zum Chilln hör ich In Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Du hast dich ja beschwert Oo
> 
> naja egal thema is aus und jetzt reden wir üüüber
> 
> lg


Ich sehe es halt anders als du, aber das du dich ändern sollst hab ich nie gesagt, sondern nur ein wenig Kritik geübt :O


----------



## Silenzz (30. Januar 2009)

Ey jetzt kommt der Medizinmann und gibt euch eure Medizin und ihr seid wieder lieb zueinander, *Tütchenweltfriedenauspack*


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Zum Chilln hör ich In Flames
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zum chillen Spineshank und Disturbed zum einschlafen ^^

lg


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ey jetzt kommt der Medizinmann und gibt euch eure Medizin und ihr seid wieder lieb zueinander, *Tütchenweltfriedenauspack*


Medizinmann will keiner,der kann nicht rappen!


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ey jetzt kommt der Medizinmann und gibt euch eure Medizin und ihr seid wieder lieb zueinander, *Tütchenweltfriedenauspack*


Öhem, nein danke Silenzz


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich würd mich da voll aufregen.Zum chilln hör ich Xavier Naidoo!^^
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rGD1sEM0pNo
> 
> 
> ...



Also wir eigendlich immer bob marley aber das kommt immer wenn der erste joints bei den jungs gedreht wird ist so was wie tradition  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

ich hol mir jetzt ma wat zum aufwachen und dann zock ich die Dawn of war 2 beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> zum chillen Spineshank und Disturbed zum einschlafen ^^
> 
> lg


Mit metal oder ähnliches kann man nicht chilln.
Da hört man doch eher was ruhigeres


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Also wir eigendlich immer bob marley aber das kommt immer wenn der erste joints bei den jungs gedreht wird ist so was wie tradition
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


buffen (hahahaha wortspiel -.-) ,naja du weisst was ich meine,ist nicht gut!!! ^^
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IsY3dEpgLgk


i-wie hör ich sowas auch zum chilln,aber wegen beat ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich hol mir jetzt ma wat zum aufwachen und dann zock ich die Dawn of war 2 beta
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


DOW II ist nett, nichts überragendes, aber ein sehr gutes Strategie game.
Oh man wird das sen Strategiejahresanfang:
Battleforge, Empire total War, DoWII o:O


----------



## Silenzz (30. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Medizinmann will keiner,der kann nicht rappen!


Und du bist der super-pro im rappen nehm ich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Und du bist der super-pro im rappen nehm ich an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmmm


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Und du bist der super-pro im rappen nehm ich an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich kann kochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Hmm weiss einer warum ich irgendwie keine nachrichten schicken kann?


----------



## Skatero (30. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Mit metal oder ähnliches kann man nicht chilln.
> Da hört man doch eher was ruhigeres


Klar kann man zu Metal chilln!


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> DOW II ist nett, nichts überragendes, aber ein sehr gutes Strategie game.
> Oh man wird das sen Strategiejahresanfang:
> Battleforge, Empire total War, DoWII o:O


Und vergisst das wichtigste :O Starcraft II

lg


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Klar kann man zu Metal chilln!


metal hör ioch lieber zwischen durch,aber nicht zum chilln!


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Klar kann man zu Metal chilln!



wenn du dazu chillen kannst dann musst du ein verdammt ruigher mensch sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Und vergisst das wichtigste :O Starcraft II
> 
> lg


ich rede vom Anfang des Jahres, das SC II am anfang des jahres noch kommt, ist unglaubwürdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> wenn du dazu chillen kannst dann musst du ein verdammt ruigher mensch sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau das wollti h sagen^^


----------



## Skatero (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> wenn du dazu chillen kannst dann musst du ein verdammt ruigher mensch sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein. Ich habe einfach guten Musikgeschmack xD


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich rede vom Anfang des Jahres, das SC II am anfang des jahres noch kommt, ist unglaubwürdig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab jahresumfang gelesen :O dacht schon was ne wortwahl

lg


----------



## Silenzz (30. Januar 2009)

Vanth, deine Aussage hat alles zerissen...


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein. Ich habe einfach guten Musikgeschmack xD


Ja ok aber das passt trotzdem incht zum chilln^^


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> wenn du dazu chillen kannst dann musst du ein verdammt ruigher mensch sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist doch richtig schön chillig 

lg


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Vanth, deine Aussage hat alles zerissen...


wenn du wüsstest du huhn<


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein. Ich habe einfach guten Musikgeschmack xD



Find das aber schlecht zum chilln, das hat soviele Sing-Alongs - die animieren zum mitbrüllen und dann kann ich nicht schlafen! <.<


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hab jahresumfang gelesen :O dacht schon was ne wortwahl
> 
> lg


Ne nur anfang, das haut schon richtig rein, was soll ich da nur alles spielen ~~


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t9K9rM1SVE...re=channel_page

das finde cih n entspannendes lied^^

aba ich höhre praktisch alle musik zum schlafen (egal ob metal oder industrial etc.)

aber wirklich entspannen kann ich eher zu sowas


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jKbAchSzmvk

z.b. auch zum chilln


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t9K9rM1SVE...re=channel_page
> 
> das finde cih n entspannendes lied^^
> 
> ...


eben weil da nicht geschrien/gegrowlt wird


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TdItwaLrv1U
das ist doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jKbAchSzmvk
> 
> z.b. auch zum chilln



mag das kerlchen net so^^


----------



## Skatero (30. Januar 2009)

Manoroth, wo warst du eigentlich solange?
Rundgang durch eine Metbrauerei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TdItwaLrv1U
> das ist doch was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



och naja... mag lordi net so...


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Manoroth, wo warst du eigentlich solange?
> Rundgang durch eine Metbrauerei?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne pc war futsch^^


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Jetzt fangen se an alle chillig zu werden ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Manoroth, wo warst du eigentlich solange?
> Rundgang durch eine Metbrauerei?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der war gut^^


----------



## Silenzz (30. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaeWY5lXZsI das ist zum chillen cool.
Ey du bist selber n Huhn... aber nicht das Oberhuhn klar..?


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Jetzt fangen se an alle chillig zu werden ^^



das muss ich ent anfangen bin ich zu 90%^^


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TdItwaLrv1U
> das ist doch was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gut ist es,zum chilln aber nicht^^


----------



## Skatero (30. Januar 2009)

Gibt ja auch genügende Band die besser sind als Lordi. (Dies ist nur meine Meinung und kann sich von eurer Meinung unterscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> gut ist es,zum chilln aber nicht^^


Hab ich auhc nie gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habs nur grad wieder entdeckt, ka wieso aber ich hab damals für die sogar mal angerufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Jetzt fangen se an alle chillig zu werden ^^


hm ich chill eigentlich anders ^^


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich auhc nie gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


echt?ich wollt kein geld ausgeben hab mich aber gefreut xd


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch genügende Band die besser sind als Lordi. (Dies ist nur meine Meinung und kann sich von eurer Meinung unterscheiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ist uach so,hat keiner gesagt das lordi beste band ist^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> echt?ich wollt kein geld ausgeben hab mich aber gefreut xd


Ich habs aus Spaß gemacht. Hab mir damals abgemacht mit 5 anderen, alle rufen für die an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB-3Cew5Irk...re=channel_page

zu sowas kann cih auch super relaxn^^


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB-3Cew5Irk...re=channel_page
> 
> zu sowas kann cih auch super relaxn^^


hmm iokay hier metal worauf man auch relaxen könnte
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=C53TVtVoHcA


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Jetzt fangen se an alle chillig zu werden ^^



Abend süsse
tachwohl @ rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Abend süsse
> tachwohl @ rest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dich greift keiner so an! das ist unfair ^^


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Abend süsse
> tachwohl @ rest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hastn verehrer?


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> hmm iokay hier metal worauf man auch relaxen könnte
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=C53TVtVoHcA



nightwish is sowiso sehr gemütlich aba mir gefällts^^


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> hastn verehrer?



Nein er ist einfach nur nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Nein er ist einfach nur nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



solls ja angeblich auch gebn^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nw_nHVaJYE...re=channel_page


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> solls ja angeblich auch gebn^^


Ich hasse euch alle.


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hasse euch alle.



was den? sind doch alle ganz nett^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hasse euch alle.


dann zieh ab, oder umgibst du dich gerne mit menschen, die du nicht magst?


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was den? sind doch alle ganz nett^^


DU weißt warum, genaso wie der rest
@ Brille:
Sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hasse euch alle.


Tja Razy, je jünger man ist, umso mehr hat man verkackt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Januar 2009)

Zum einschlafen hör ich Death Metal und zum laufen: ;p


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann zieh ab, oder umgibst du dich gerne mit menschen, die du nicht magst?



hey jutn abend brille^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> Sowieso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du alter maso ey


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Tja Razy, je jünger man ist, umso mehr hat man verkackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht wirklich, nicht wirklich
@ Brille
dann geh ich halt, ist ja schon gut


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nightwish is sowiso sehr gemütlich aba mir gefällts^^


ich hör nightwish auch rauf und runter ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille
> dann geh ich halt, ist ja schon gut


nö.
im gegensatz zu dir hasse ich hier keinen.


----------



## Skatero (30. Januar 2009)

Manoroth du hast meine Frage immer noch nicht beantwortet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

huhu *reinplatz*


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö.
> im gegensatz zu dir hasse ich hier keinen.


Erst soll ich gehen dann wieder net? du hast leiden^^


----------



## Silenzz (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, nicht wirklich
> @ Brille
> dann geh ich halt, ist ja schon gut


Hmmmm joa doch sieht man an deinem Beispiel xD


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> huhu *reinplatz*



ein knuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuufel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Manoroth du hast meine Frage immer noch nicht beantwortet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch hab ich^^ mein pc war futsch


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erst soll ich gehen dann wieder net? du hast leiden^^


ach ne, hab gelesen : dann geh DU doch.

mit dem richtigen zitat: tjoa bb =P


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Jetzt hab ich wieder zickenkrieg ausgelöst.Scheiße.Hat wern Rohstock?


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hmmmm joa doch sieht man an deinem Beispiel xD


Nur hier im Internet, kannst du sowas sehen? wow
Edit: ok bye bye zumindest hier


----------



## Silenzz (30. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur hier im Internet, kannst du sowas sehen? wow
> Edit: ok bye bye


ja schon schlimm ne..?


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Kommts mir nur vor oder sind heute alle voll Aggresiv ?


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Kommts mir nur vor oder sind heute alle voll Aggresiv ?



ich net^^ bin super drauf^^


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Kommts mir nur vor oder sind heute alle voll Aggresiv ?


Ach quatsch,setzt dich hin,hol dir popcorn und geniess es,so wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

Worum gehts überhaupt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. Januar 2009)

Kann schon sein.


----------



## Lillyan (30. Januar 2009)

So... ein neues Forum für euch Spammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dennoch bitte nur halbwegs sinnvolle Forenspiele dort eröffnen... ein "Zählthread" z.B. muss nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Falls jemand einen älteren Thread da rein verschoben haben will, bitte pn an mich :>


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Januar 2009)

Sieht mir mehr nach muckeligem als aggressivem Verhalten aus.. xD


----------



## Silenzz (30. Januar 2009)

Karina, beziehst du das grad auf Razy und mich..?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Kommts mir nur vor oder sind heute alle voll Aggresiv ?


pure einbildung...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Lillyan schrieb:


> So... ein neues Forum für euch Spammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schon gemerkt :<


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

warum nennt ihr ihn nicht "post count topic"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> So... ein neues Forum für euch Spammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ist doch noch immer alles gleich?!^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NZoYcXokDk...feature=channel

Karas <3 best anime ever


----------



## Lillyan (30. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ist doch noch immer alles gleich?!^^


Ähm... nein?^^


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Karina, beziehst du das grad auf Razy und mich..?^^



Allgemein die leute in meiner ICQ liste sind auch voll aggresiv und nen kumpel hat sich grad drausen mit wem geschlagen


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ähm... nein?^^


gott und die welt-->nachtschwärmer und was ist da jetz anders?^^


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Allgemein die leute in meiner ICQ liste sind auch voll aggresiv und nen kumpel hat sich grad drausen mit wem geschlagen


Krass einzelkampf?


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

wie schnell schreibt ihr alle^^ wenn man was postet, sind wieder 3 neue antworten da o.0


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Allgemein die leute in meiner ICQ liste sind auch voll aggresiv und nen kumpel hat sich grad drausen mit wem geschlagen


vll kennste einfach auch nur solche leute... =P


----------



## Lillyan (30. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> gott und die welt-->nachtschwärmer und was ist da jetz anders?^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt ein Forenspielforum...


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ähm... nein?^^


sorry jetzt seh ichs:forenspiele omg^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Allgemein die leute in meiner ICQ liste sind auch voll aggresiv und nen kumpel hat sich grad drausen mit wem geschlagen



du scheinst die falschen leute zu kennen^^ aba solange sie dich net schlagn gehts ja noch^^


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Es gibt ein Forenspielforum...


Kuhl, freu ich mich gleich nochmal^^


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll kennste einfach auch nur solche leute... =P



Ach was, ja ich kenn viele türken, Russen und so leuts aber die sind eigendlich wenn sie nicht zu viel gesoffen haben ganz toll


----------



## Silenzz (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Allgemein die leute in meiner ICQ liste sind auch voll aggresiv und nen kumpel hat sich grad drausen mit wem geschlagen


Naja vll.  ist heute der Weltweite "Sei bitte Agressiv"-Tag.... ich bin abber nicht aggressiv xD


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Allgemein die leute in meiner ICQ liste sind auch voll aggresiv und nen kumpel hat sich grad drausen mit wem geschlagen


Ich kann ja on kommen


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du scheinst die falschen leute zu kennen^^ aba solange sie dich net schlagn gehts ja noch^^



Dann wärens net meine freunde obwohl so was auch schon par mal passiert ist aber der hats bereut


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Naja vll.  ist heute der Weltweite "Sei bitte Agressiv"-Tag.... ich bin abber nicht aggressiv xD



willkommen im club


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ach was, ja ich kenn viele Russen und so leuts aber die sind eigendlich wenn sie nicht zu viel gesoffen haben ganz toll


Nix gegen russen....bin selber einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dann wärens net meine freunde obwohl so was auch schon par mal passiert ist aber der hats bereut



na hoff ich doch.. ne frau zu schlagn und erst noch ne kollegin...


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dann wärens net meine freunde obwohl so was auch schon par mal passiert ist aber der hats bereut


uhu wollen mehr details


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Nein er ist einfach nur nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Nix gegen russen....bin selber einer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin selber ne Russin ich hab nichts gegen Russen ^^ bin zwar in deutschland geboren aber meine Eltern sind Russen


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> uhu wollen mehr details



nöööö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (30. Januar 2009)

Lol... Karina ich würd mir jetzt Sorgen machen wenn Vanth sowas wissen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich bin selber ne Russin ich hab nichts gegen Russen ^^ bin zwar in deutschland geboren aber meine Eltern sind Russen


Kuhl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2009)

jokker du schleimer du hast nen coolen schwanz *g* von wo hast den ava geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich bin selber ne Russin ich hab nichts gegen Russen ^^ bin zwar in deutschland geboren aber meine Eltern sind Russen


Dawai bljet lalalalalal nicht ernst gemeint^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. Januar 2009)

was um die stimmung aufzulockern^^




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9Jr8VwFQKY...feature=channel


----------



## Skatero (30. Januar 2009)

Ja! Forschen wir mal wieder in privaten Leben von anderen Leuten!


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Lol... Karina ich würd mir jetzt Sorgen machen wenn Vanth sowas wissen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (30. Januar 2009)

Bla


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja! Forschen wir mal wieder in privaten Leben von anderen Leuten!



Aber nicht in meinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Lol... Karina ich würd mir jetzt Sorgen machen wenn Vanth sowas wissen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich komm gleich zu dir und schlag dich^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Dawai bljet lalalalalal nicht ernst gemeint^^


was heist das?


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wieso ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hör nicht auf ihn


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich komm gleich zu dir und schlag dich^^


traust dich eh nid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Bla


/sign


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Aber nicht in meinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


würd mich aber wunder nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was heist das?


glaube irgendwas mit "schneller"


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> traust dich eh nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn du wüsstest,stimmts silenzz?^^


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> /sign


/agree


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich komm gleich zu dir und schlag dich^^


dann blech mal 66&#8364;uro+Unterkunft xD
@Karina: Weil Vanth n kleiner Freak ist xD


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> glaube irgendwas mit "schneller"


kk ty  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  shit katze hat mich grad gekratzt ^^ dumme idee die im schlaf zu streicheln *g*


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Januar 2009)

Und nu?


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wenn du wüsstest,stimmts silenzz?^^



dude ... ich bin ein unparteischer schweizer ich hab keine angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> dann blech mal 66€uro+Unterkunft xD
> @Karina: Weil Vanth n kleiner Freak ist xD


wasn freak?digga du kriegst kein feature im sommer,und ausserdem penn ich dan bei dir^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Und nu?



party DD


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jokker du schleimer du hast nen coolen schwanz *g* von wo hast den ava geklaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kP in  Google nach avataren gesucht, nach ner zeit fand ich des^^


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Schweizer ftw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

ahhh ihr verwirrt mich ihr schreibt zu schnell und zu wirr xD


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dude ... ich bin ein unparteischer schweizer ich hab keine angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


okay schweiz ist doch bisschen weit xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wasn freak?digga du kriegst kein feature im sommer,und ausserdem penn ich dan bei dir^^


feature im sommer? oO
saytan? Oo


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> kP in  Google nach avataren gesucht, nach ner zeit fand ich des^^



find den besser als den alten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ahhh ihr verwirrt mich ihr schreibt zu schnell und zu wirr xD


standart am wochenende hier^^


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> party DD


Wo? Ich bring Bier mit!
Wo wir grad bei Russen sind, ich bring Vodka mit.. ;>


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dude ... ich bin ein unparteischer schweizer ich hab keine angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



apropos... du hast mir noch imemr keine bilder geschickt^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ahhh ihr verwirrt mich ihr schreibt zu schnell und zu wirr xD



also nochmal GAAAAAANNNNNZ LAAAANGSAAAAM nur für dich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> okay schweiz ist doch bisschen weit xD


siste lalalala umz umz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> feature im sommer? oO
> saytan? Oo


hö?ich kenn silenzz in rl^^


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wo? Ich bring Bier mit!
> Wo wir grad bei Russen sind, ich bring Vodka mit.. ;>



ich bring met^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> apropos... du hast mir noch imemr keine bilder geschickt^^


welche bilder?

btw shice flood kontrolle hier kann nidma alle 5sec was posten wtf


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> also nochmal GAAAAAANNNNNZ LAAAANGSAAAAM nur für dich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ähhhh....wie war das nochmal in der Mitte?


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wo? Ich bring Bier mit!
> Wo wir grad bei Russen sind, ich bring Vodka mit.. ;>


dawai kartochka vodka!


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Man... 
Gibts Soul Eater (Ger. Sub) immer noch nicht weiter als Episode 23? -.-


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wo? Ich bring Bier mit!
> Wo wir grad bei Russen sind, ich bring Vodka mit.. ;>



hui lecker wodka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3 russinnnen + wodka
hmmm einfach nur geiles land




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> welche bilder?



hast mir ma n paar anime bilder versprochn^^ warte seit ca. 3 monaten drauf^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hast mir ma n paar anime bilder versprochn^^ warte seit ca. 3 monaten drauf^^



hmmm ... echt? wtf ... schreib ma pm mit was genau die anime bilder sein müssen xD


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

hey ihr seit doch jungs oder? ja seit ihr! ihr seit doch toll oder? ja seit ihr.

Sucht mir mal folgendes spiel

Ich such so ein Lego spiel ^^ das kann gut 6 bis 10 jahre her sein das war noch zu windows 98 zeiten.

Und zwar spielt man einen Lego ritter in einer mitteralterlichen welt ( nicht Lego Creater knight and dingsbums )

Es war eine art Aktion Advancer hatte sogar was von zelda in der art von neue waffen kriegen, neue rüstungen usw. Ich glaub es ging darum ein amulet zu finden weil ein magier zu stein wurde ( ohne gewehr das ist echt ewigkeiten her^^)

xD sodele viel spaß wer es findet kriegt ne überraschung


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hui lecker wodka
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja blacheu kartochka


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hui lecker wodka
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/sign^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ähhhh....wie war das nochmal in der Mitte?


sagte für sie nid für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Januar 2009)

Dawai heisst komm mit soweit ich weiss? Aber hu? Kartochka ist mir dann zuviel..

Haja w/e sauf ich halt Morgen. Nastrovje!


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> hey ihr seit doch jungs oder? ja seit ihr! ihr seit doch toll oder? ja seit ihr.
> 
> Sucht mir mal folgendes spiel
> 
> ...


ja und weil ich nen mann bin muss ich son bulldreckele kennen?maniak


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ja und weil ich nen mann bin muss ich son bulldreckele kennen?maniak



Nein weil du ein mann bist kannst du ganz gut mit dem internet umgehen und so sachen finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

seitseid.de... :\


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sagte für sie nid für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


och mann *kriecht in seine ecke zurück*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dawai heisst komm mit soweit ich weiss? Aber hu? Kartochka ist mir dann zuviel..
> 
> Haja w/e sauf ich halt Morgen. Nastrovje!


salam
shalom
dawai
jalla
go
bye
 blabla blubb


----------



## Lillyan (31. Januar 2009)

.oO(Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Andeutungen von liebe machen)


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> hey ihr seit doch jungs oder? *runter kuk ... UND WIE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> hey ihr seit doch jungs oder? ja seit ihr! ihr seit doch toll oder? ja seit ihr.
> 
> Sucht mir mal folgendes spiel
> 
> ...


Ich mein ich hab ja früher auch schon Pc gezoggt... aber sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehn O.o kenn eher sowas wie bugs, das verbuggte spiel hihi... man bin ich heut wieder lustig...^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Nein weil du ein mann bist kannst du ganz gut mit dem internet umgehen und so sachen finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast die nachtschwärmer gefunden, also biste wohl kein inet krüppel... -.-


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Nein weil du ein mann bist kannst du ganz gut mit dem internet umgehen und so sachen finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach mann und im forum=freak?nö bin hier nur online wenn ich nichts zu thuen hab


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> .oO(Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Andeutungen von liebe machen)


kannst ja den anfang machen xD


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Nein weil du ein mann bist kannst du ganz gut mit dem internet umgehen und so sachen finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ihr seit alle so fies ;P sucht doch kurz ^^ für etwas hat man ja 2 bildschirme tse


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> .oO(Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Andeutungen von liebe machen)


sexy time?


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> .oO(Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Andeutungen von liebe machen)



einfach lapdance machen liebe kommt von aleine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *g*


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ihr seit alle so fies ;P sucht doch kurz ^^ für etwas hat man ja 2 bildschirme tse


jaja schleim weiter,


i-net ist schelcht um frauen kennezulernen solche foren sowieso^^


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Lol^^


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Ne ist leider nicht bei Wikipedia...mir ist auch was aufgefallen....es war ein playmobil spiel kein lego spiel xD.... also bitte genau das suchen nur als playmobil spiel


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> i-net ist schelcht um frauen kennezulernen solche foren sowieso^^




achso, *buffed acc lösch*


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ihr seit alle so fies ;P sucht doch kurz ^^ für etwas hat man ja 2 bildschirme tse


sie kann ja wohl selber gucken, wo ist da die schwierigkeit?
ausserdem: wenn sie etwas findet kann sie ja bewerten, ob das dem entspricht was sie sucht, und nicht, dass man dann hier was postet, und sie das nicht meinte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> achso, *buffed acc lösch*


tschüüü


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ne ist leider nicht bei Wikipedia...mir ist auch was aufgefallen....es war ein playmobil spiel kein lego spiel xD.... also bitte genau das suchen nur als playmobil spiel



https://www.preisroboter.de/search.php?sear...amp;x=0&y=0
playmobil hmm ^^ hatt ich sowas hmm


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sie kann ja wohl selber gucken, wo ist da die schwierigkeit?
> ausserdem: wenn sie etwas findet kann sie ja bewerten, ob das dem entspricht was sie sucht, und nicht, dass man dann hier was postet, und sie das nicht meinte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch das ist schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann das nicht suchen und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Doch das ist schwer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tja das ist schlecht^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ne ist leider nicht bei Wikipedia...mir ist auch was aufgefallen....es war ein playmobil spiel kein lego spiel xD.... also bitte genau das suchen nur als playmobil spiel


Ich weiß genau welches Spiel du meinst, doch den namen weiß ich nicht mehr -.- Aber kenne das, hab die Packung immer gesehen als ich früher in der Biblothek war, und daher kenne ich das, kommt nur grad net auf den namen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Doch das ist schwer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


google ist schon was schweres...

oder was hindert dich daran? -.- 
innere stimmen? -.-


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Doch das ist schwer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und deshalb müssen jetzt die kavalliere ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

aiiii ich habs gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.amazon.de/Playmobil-Hype-the-Ti...t/dp/B00004TOU9  da das hab ich gesucht ^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> und deshalb müssen jetzt die kavalliere ran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bimbos ran an die arbeit!


----------



## Lillyan (31. Januar 2009)

Ich krieg dieses "Kopf->Tisch"-Gefühl...


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> aiiii ich habs gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


O_O
@ Lilly:
tu es net, das tut weh!


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Bimbos ran an die arbeit!


das war aber gemein!


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich krieg dieses "Kopf->Tisch"-Gefühl...


ja los,tisch wartet schon


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich krieg dieses "Kopf->Tisch"-Gefühl...


Lass sie, das sind die Hormone ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Lilly:
> tu es net, das tut weh!


du musst es ja wissen


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich krieg dieses "Kopf->Tisch"-Gefühl...


Schon wieder...?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du musst es ja wissen


das war aber auch gemein^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du musst es ja wissen


Jop, mach ich jeden Tag wenn ich einige gewisse namen hier lese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> O_O
> @ Lilly:
> tu es net, das tut weh!



ne des is lustig aba net zu fest sosnt geht der tisch kaputt^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop, mach ich jeden Tag wenn ich einige gewisse namen hier lese
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja deinen eigenen wa?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> das war aber auch gemein^^


aber nicht rassistisch


----------



## Lillyan (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> O_O
> @ Lilly:
> tu es net, das tut weh!


Das kann nicht mehr weh tun als das Gefühl das ich habe, wenn ich sowas lese :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop, mach ich jeden Tag wenn ich einige gewisse namen hier lese
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da du hier am meisten spammst, ist das unweigerlich miteinander verbunden...


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber nicht rassistisch



aba razyl diskriminierung^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da du hier am meisten spammst, ist das unweigerlich miteinander verbunden...


wir beide könnten freunde werden weisst du xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aba razyl diskriminierung^^


das ist nix schlimmes


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist nix schlimmes


/sign


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist nix schlimmes



hab ciha uch net gesacht^^


----------



## KinayFeelwood (31. Januar 2009)

ich sehe....
ich sehe das ich müde bin -.-
nacht erstmal (abend klingt blöd^^)


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist nix schlimmes


Loooooooooooool xD


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da du hier am meisten spammst, ist das unweigerlich miteinander verbunden...


Um meinen eigenen Namen zu lesen brauch ich net zu spamen...


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> ich sehe....
> ich sehe das ich müde bin -.-
> nacht erstmal (abend klingt blöd^^)



gn8


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Um meinen eigenen Namen zu lesen brauch ich net zu spamen...


dann lass es und knall deinen kopf ohne deinen namen zu lesen aufn tisch


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

ach ihr seit mir schon typen .. 
nur weil buffed forum nid da ist zum mädels abschleppen darf man trozdem freundlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tse tse tse 

lillyan der tisch ist zu hart den bekommst mit deinem kopf nicht kaput 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> ich sehe....
> ich sehe das ich müde bin -.-
> nacht erstmal (abend klingt blöd^^)


Hade


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Nicht schon wieder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> ich sehe....
> ich sehe das ich müde bin -.-
> nacht erstmal (abend klingt blöd^^)


cya wer auch immer du bist ..


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nicht schon wieder...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wos denn?


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach ihr seit mir schon typen ..
> nur weil buffed forum nid da ist zum mädels abschleppen darf man trozdem freundlich sein
> 
> 
> ...


das einzige was du abschleppst sind 30 jahre alte,fette möchtegern gothic weiber mit piercings überall^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> aiiii ich habs gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



siste hasts ja doch gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gibts nun wodka für mich ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach ihr seit mir schon typen ..
> nur weil buffed forum nid da ist zum mädels abschleppen darf man trozdem freundlich sein
> 
> 
> ...



1. find cih auch^^

2. hab meinen auch kaputt gekriegt.. wenn man son billigen spanplatten schreibtisch hat geht das relativ ffix also vorsicht^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hade


lak ya walla ich schwure auf alle wallaa


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nicht schon wieder...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jetzt geht wieder en streit los ... und ich bin ausnahmsweise nicht beteiligt yaay xD

lg


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> siste hasts ja doch gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



NÖ habs ja selber gefunden^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> das einzige was du abschleppst sind 30 jahre alte,fette möchtegern gothic weiber mit piercings überall^^



meine freundin haut dich gleich ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nein ich bleib bei 17 järigen mit nem wirlpool .. aber danke fürs angebot


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> NÖ habs ja selber gefunden^^


mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wos denn?


Die Diskussion, ob Razyl ein Schleimer ist usw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich halte mich da einfach mal raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> das einzige was du abschleppst sind 30 jahre alte,fette möchtegern gothic weiber mit piercings überall^^


awas minas schlept exoten (20 jährige vollbusige) ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> lak ya walla ich schwure auf alle wallaa


Geber was willst du Moruk... Auf Bibel


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> jetzt geht wieder en streit los ... und ich bin ausnahmsweise nicht beteiligt yaay xD
> 
> lg


was für nen streit?


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Geber was willst du Moruk... Auf Bibel



igiot bibeln


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> meine freundin haut dich gleich ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Deine "freundin" kann ja auch anderes machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaub jetzt schickt er mir pn und möchte so ne frau hahahahaa


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> awas minas schlept exoten (20 jährige vollbusige) ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wär auch nid schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich bin ein treuer mensch und hab meine freundin nun seit 2 monaten die verlass ich nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Diskussion, ob Razyl ein Schleimer ist usw...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wo zur verfic**** Hölle, hab ich jetzt irgendwo wieder was gemacht?


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Deine "freundin" kann ja auch anderes machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


omg.. Vanth du hast Vorstellungen... er kommt natürlich zu mir, denn ich hab sie alle XD
@Razy: Pass auf du willst doch nicht den Teufel heraufbeschwören...


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> awas minas schlept exoten (20 jährige vollbusige) ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja virtuell bei habbo hotel


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

minas? cih warte noch immer auf die pics oder wehnigstens n lebenszeichn deinerseits^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> omg.. Vanth du hast Vorstellungen... er kommt natürlich zu mir, denn ich hab sie alle XD


allle 30 jährigen 1 tonner?


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Deine "freundin" kann ja auch anderes machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wat? klar ich steh auf 30 järige .. wtf .. kann ich ja gleich die freundin von meinem vather nehmen die ist auch 30^^


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo zur verfic**** Hölle, hab ich jetzt irgendwo wieder was gemacht?


Naja das ist immer noch die gleiche Diskussion, nur ein bisschen abgeschweift.
Versteh mich nicht falsch.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ja virtuell bei habbo hotel



jo dort ist besser als in deinem teletuby club solltest echt ma ausprobieren


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wat? klar ich steh auf 30 järige .. wtf .. kann ich ja gleich die freundin von meinem vather nehmen die ist auch 30^^


von deinem vather=vader?.30,fett,hänge titten,übeall piercing,schwarze haare bleich und schwarzes kleid?

und silenzz liefert die


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo dort ist besser als in deinem teletuby club solltest echt ma ausprobieren


mein teletubby club nennt sich Maxxim und Baccara^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja das ist immer noch die gleiche Diskussion, nur ein bisschen abgeschweift.
> Versteh mich nicht falsch.


Ein bisschen abgeschweift? Willst du mich verarschen oderwas? Die diskussion dürfte, wenn hier eine entsteht oder auch nichts, nichts mir zu tun haben im direkten sinne! Also laber net sonen müll


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein bisschen abgeschweift? Willst du mich verarschen oderwas? Die diskussion dürfte, wenn hier eine entsteht oder auch nichts, nichts mir zu tun haben im direkten sinne! Also laber net sonen müll


beef!! beef!! beef!!

oh man ihr kinder beruhigt euch ma


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> von deinem vather=vader?.30,fett,hänge titten,übeall piercing,schwarze haare bleich und schwarzes kleid?
> 
> und silenzz liefert die



30 schwarze haare soweit stimmts ..


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Januar 2009)

es müsste mal jmd einen durchschnitt errechnen wieviele seite bzw. wieviele beiträge hier so pro tag rausgehauen werden für den thread^^


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein bisschen abgeschweift? Willst du mich verarschen oderwas? Die diskussion dürfte, wenn hier eine entsteht oder auch nichts, nichts mir zu tun haben im direkten sinne! Also laber net sonen müll


Du laberst Müll.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> mein teletubby club nennt sich Maxxim und Baccara^^


wie peinlich bezahlt sogar dafür .-.. tse


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

ey alle drehn am rad xD


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> beef!! beef!! beef!!
> 
> oh man ihr kinder beruhigt euch ma


BVrille echt ey,so geht das nicht!

Hör zu und lern:


*Einzelkampf!Einzelkampf!Einzelkampf!One on One!*
Ich will ja nicht hetzen und so,aber er hat deine mama beleidigt!^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> es müsste mal jmd einen durchschnitt errechnen wieviele seite bzw. wieviele beiträge hier so pro tag rausgehauen werden für den thread^^


viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Ohje das spiel ist ja voll teuer für sein alter Oo ( ja es gibt leute die andere themen als streiten haben xD)


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

das geht:
Ich will ja nicht Hetzen aber er hat Hurensohn gesagt XD


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wie peinlich bezahlt sogar dafür .-.. tse


Nein kostenlos,kennen die osterberliner hooligan tührsteher^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> *Einzelkampf!Einzelkampf!Einzelkampf!One on One!*
> Ich will ja nicht hetzen und so,aber er hat deine mama beleidigt!^^


ne des geht so : " ey hab ich da hurensohn gehört? ey alta, der hat deine mudda beleidigt! "....
-.-


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Januar 2009)

Gott als ihr alle die kleine angeflirtet habt wars hier viel lustiger, obwohls jetzt erst richtig pubertär wird.. Lahm.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> BVrille echt ey,so geht das nicht!
> 
> Hör zu und lern:
> 
> ...



2mal links 1ma rechts und dann is ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


go brille *g*


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Wann hat (w?)er das gesagt`?


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du laberst Müll.


Eher du, wenn du schon wieder meinen namen in eine Diskussion reingibst, die nichts mit mir zu tun hat!


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne des geht so : " ey hab ich da hurensohn gehört? ey alta, der hat deine mudda beleidigt! "....
> -.-


Ey ich bin deine Mudda,
Nein ich bin DEINE mudda
nein ich deine!
ey weisst du was?Ich bin deine mutter du hurensohn^!


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Gott als ihr alle die kleine angeflirtet habt wars hier viel lustiger, obwohls jetzt erst richtig pubertär wird.. Lahm.


wenn du amusement willst, geh ins offizielle wow forum...


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ohje das spiel ist ja voll teuer für sein alter Oo ( ja es gibt leute die andere themen als streiten haben xD)


echt?
saufen 
das böse f wort ..
und sisha rauchen 

viel mehr hab ich eigentlich nid vor^^


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ey ich bin deine Mudda,
> Nein ich bin DEINE mudda
> nein ich deine!
> ey weisst du was?Ich bin deine mutter du hurensohn^!


lol xD


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 2mal links 1ma rechts und dann is ruhe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du hast dich nie wirklich geboxt,kann man deiner aussage entnehmen ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du amusement willst, geh ins offizielle wow forum...



Die Luft ist raus, kann nemmer über die selben Sachen lachen die schon vor 2 Jahren so gefragt wurden.. ~~
Und das hier war vorhin sehr amüsant ;>


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> du hast dich nie wirklich geboxt,kann man deiner aussage entnehmen ^^


ausser er ist Hulk Hogan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> du hast dich nie wirklich geboxt,kann man deiner aussage entnehmen ^^



nope bin auch kein boxer .. ich weis nur wie ich mich verteidigen kann das es ihm mehr weh macht als mir ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eher du, wenn du schon wieder meinen namen in eine Diskussion reingibst, die nichts mit mir zu tun hat!


Da stand nicht ohne Grund ein "usw", also sei bitte einfach ruhig.

Ihr könnt übrigens auch Brille anmachen, die Brille ist nämlich auch weiblich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw hast du jetzt mit Warhammer angefangen?^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Die Luft ist raus, kann nemmer über die selben Sachen lachen die schon vor 2 Jahren so gefragt wurden.. ~~


Irgendwiegehts hier gar nicht um anflirtne oder so,die weiber werden im moment komplett ignoriert


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> du hast dich nie wirklich geboxt,kann man deiner aussage entnehmen ^^



n ordentlicher schlag aufs brustbein und jeder kippt um und fertig is so geht des


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Da stand nicht ohne Grund ein "usw", also sei bitte einfach ruhig.
> 
> Ihr könnt übrigens auch Brille anmachen, die Brille ist nämlich auch weiblich.
> 
> ...


zuerst gabs probleme mit der acc erstellung, dann n bissi gezockt, lust verloren (auch bei wow) und zock nur noch offline....^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nope bin auch kein boxer .. ich weis nur wie ich mich verteidigen kann das es ihm mehr weh macht als mir ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du kriegst nur "curry piekaz" mit deiner technik down^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Da stand nicht ohne Grund ein "usw", also sei bitte einfach ruhig.
> 
> Ihr könnt übrigens auch Brille anmachen, die Brille ist nämlich auch weiblich.
> 
> ...



und wenn auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir gefällt bei karina (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben xD) das anzeige bild besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Irgendwiegehts hier gar nicht um anflirtne oder so,die weiber werden im moment komplett ignoriert


Awas? Ich sagte ja auch das es lustiger war vorhin, als dem nicht so war?
..


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> n ordentlicher schlag aufs brustbein und jeder kippt um und fertig is so geht des


Ein gezielter schlag in den Kehlkopf... und dann wars mit dir, so kann ichs auch sagen..-.-'


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> n ordentlicher schlag aufs brustbein und jeder kippt um und fertig is so geht des


Ja wen du auf so dünne kleine männelchen machst kein wunder^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Da stand nicht ohne Grund ein "usw", also sei bitte einfach ruhig.





> Die Diskussion, ob Razyl ein Schleimer ist usw...


Du gibst damit mal wieder in eine, bereits abgeschlossene Diskussion Feuer rein. Und ruhig? Sei du das erstmal


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und wenn auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


war sie nicht mal emokeksii?
oder verwechsel ich da was?


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Du kriegst nur "curry piekaz" mit deiner technik down^^



und dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ein gezielter schlag in den Kehlkopf... und dann wars mit dir, so kann ichs auch sagen..-.-'


Ihr redet über einmal hier down aber der gegner wehrt sich auch,und wenn der was kann wird er euch ganz bestimmt nicht iberall ranlassen^^


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das will ich sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also gogogo 1 on 1


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> war sie nicht mal emokeksii?
> oder verwechsel ich da was?



kp ein bild gefällt mir dann gefällts mir egal wers vorhin war ^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn du willst können wirs austesten wenn du mal nach berlin kommst^^


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ein gezielter schlag in den Kehlkopf... und dann wars mit dir, so kann ichs auch sagen..-.-'


Ein gezielter Schuss... blablabla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist doch alles egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ja wen du auf so dünne kleine männelchen machst kein wunder^^



das prob is da kannste nix gegen machen wenn du da getroffn wirst liegste röchelnd am boden


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> das will ich sehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 er traut sich ja nid herzukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> das will ich sehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie er sich freut ^^obwohl der auch weiss was passiert wa?^^


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> er traut sich ja nid herzukommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und du nicht zu ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin mal afk ich oute mich jetzt das ich O.C. California gucke xD


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wenn du willst können wirs austesten wenn du mal nach berlin kommst^^



berlin da wo die ganzen kleinen gangstaZ sind? ne kein bock .. will mir nicht mit hip hop meinen musik geschmack zerstören


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ihr redet über einmal hier down aber der gegner wehrt sich auch,und wenn der was kann wird er euch ganz bestimmt nicht iberall ranlassen^^


solang du net jmd mit nem bandscheibenvorfall etc. bist, und dich einigremaßen schnell bewegen kannst, dürfte das nicht unbedingt zu schwer sein.


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wie er sich freut ^^obwohl der auch weiss was passiert wa?^^


Du kippst um und liegst am boden?


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das prob is da kannste nix gegen machen wenn du da getroffn wirst liegste röchelnd am boden


du kriegst nicht jeden damit runter,ausserdem denkst du an sowas nicht in ner schlägerei.Und dan musst du erstmal genau treffen na viel spaß,bei mri kommst mit sowas nicht druch^^


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ihr redet über einmal hier down aber der gegner wehrt sich auch,und wenn der was kann wird er euch ganz bestimmt nicht iberall ranlassen^^



das is schon klar das er net nur dumm da steht und dich machen lässt^^ musst nur den richtigen moment abpassen und richtig reagiern dann geht das. und cih setzte lieber leute schnell und ungefährlich ausser gefecht wie ihre köpfe zu zermatschen


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kippst um und liegst am boden?


nein aber du kansnt ihm helfen kommen fisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wie er sich freut ^^obwohl der auch weiss was passiert wa?^^


 freundchen du machst dir zuviele hoffnungen
syr ich bin nicht klaus bin 18 und meine liebligsbeschäftigung is bücher lesen .. tut mir echt leid


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> nein aber du kansnt ihm helfen kommen fisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Denkst du ich hätt vor sonen Berliner Hopper wie dir Angst? Nö sicherlich net.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das is schon klar das er net nur dumm da steht und dich machen lässt^^ musst nur den richtigen moment abpassen und richtig reagiern dann geht das. und cih setzte lieber leute schnell und ungefährlich ausser gefecht wie ihre köpfe zu zermatschen



klingt als ob du noch nie ne grosse schlägerei hattest wa?


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> solang du net jmd mit nem bandscheibenvorfall etc. bist, und dich einigremaßen schnell bewegen kannst, dürfte das nicht unbedingt zu schwer sein.


musst bedenken das du richtig teffen musst und du nicht viel zeit hast,ausserdem nicht jeder umkippt dabei,jedenfalls leute die trainieren nicht


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> klingt als ob du noch nie ne grosse schlägerei hattest wa?


warum bist du so schnell`?das woltlich schreiben^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> musst bedenken das du richtig teffen musst und du nicht viel zeit hast,ausserdem nicht jeder umkippt dabei,jedenfalls leute die trainieren nicht


wenn du auch trainierst: doch.
klar, gegen nen mit steroiden vollgepumpten klotz hilft das nichts,bzw net sofort und mit einem schkag, aber wenn du gezielt übst, jmd auszuschalten bekommst den auch mit sowas kaputt...


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Denkst du ich hätt vor sonen Berliner Hopper wie dir Angst? Nö sicherlich net.


bin kein hopper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wir könns ja testen wenn du möchtest,aber dan nicht mit anzeige oder so ankommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du auch trainierst: doch.
> klar, gegen nen mit steroiden vollgepumpten klotz hilft das nichts, aber wenn du gezielt übst, jmd auszuschalten bekommst den auch mit sowas kaput...


Ich mach seit jahren kickboxen semi-vollkontakt und selbst ohne schützer,wenn du da richtig trainiert bist kommt man erstens nicht an dich ran 2. spürst du das da gar nicht


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> klingt als ob du noch nie ne grosse schlägerei hattest wa?



ich halte mich grundsätzlich zurück aba wenn mir wer zu sehr auf die nerven geht wehre ich mich. und hab ein mal einen zu matsch gehaun und darauf hab ich kein bock mehr. 

prügle mich net gerne aba wenns sein muss hab cih kb noch dafür in den knast zu kommn


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Januar 2009)

Bis einer heult.


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> bin kein hopper
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Warum sollte ich dich anzeigen, hast mir ja nichts getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

wenn du nid soweit weg wärst tjo .. 
aber ich kenn genug aus berlin und alle sind so .. meinen sie seigen gott itself .. tja


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> freundchen du machst dir zuviele hoffnungen
> syr ich bin nicht klaus bin 18 und meine liebligsbeschäftigung is bücher lesen .. tut mir echt leid


Das fandi ch jetzt aber geil

ja sry lieblingsbeschäftigung pc?^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn du nid soweit weg wärst tjo ..
> aber ich kenn genug aus berlin und alle sind so .. meinen sie seigen gott itself .. tja


sag ich ja nicht,ich schon selber genug kassiert^^vorallem von älteren

jaa normalerweise machen doch viele klassen nen ausflug nach berlin,kannst ja bescheid sagen


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn du nid soweit weg wärst tjo ..
> aber ich kenn genug aus berlin und alle sind so .. meinen sie seigen gott itself .. tja


/sign, Vanth outet sich ja grad perfekt dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Über mir:
Wir haben uns gegen berlin entschieden, das hatte schon seine gründe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Das fandi ch jetzt aber geil
> 
> ja sry lieblingsbeschäftigung pc?^^



das heisst noch gar nix^^ kenne genug die öfters am pc sitzen aba net gerade striche sind


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich mach seit jahren kickboxen semi-vollkontakt und selbst ohne schützer,wenn du da richtig trainiert bist kommt man erstens nicht an dich ran 2. spürst du das da gar nicht


wolln wir wetten, dass jmd, der gezielt übt, jmd so schnell wie möglich auszuschalten, dich geklatscht bekommt?
weil kickboxen setzt vordergründig auf stärke (und natürlich auch movement), aber jmd, der ein besseres movement hat, und ein besseres verständniss vom menschlichen körper und guten griffen, ausknockenden schlägen, der haut dich um.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich mach seit jahren kickboxen semi-vollkontakt und selbst ohne schützer,wenn du da richtig trainiert bist kommt man erstens nicht an dich ran 2. spürst du das da gar nicht



ja man spürt es gar nicht .. 
verarschen kann ich mich selber


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich dich anzeigen, hast mir ja nichts getan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ik mein wenn man sich kloppt ^^und sagen wir du mal am boden liegst,das gibts doch oft,erst schlagen dan weinen und dna aufeinmal wegen körperverletzung anzeige am hals obwohl du dich nicthmal prügeln wolltest oder so


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ik mein wenn man sich kloppt ^^und sagen wir du mal am boden liegst,das gibts doch oft,erst schlagen dan weinen und dna aufeinmal wegen körperverletzung anzeige am hals obwohl du dich nicthmal prügeln wolltest oder so



genau deswegn prügle cih mich nur wenns notwendig is^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> sag ich ja nicht,ich schon selber genug kassiert^^vorallem von älteren
> 
> jaa normalerweise machen doch viele klassen nen ausflug nach berlin,kannst ja bescheid sagen



wer will schon nach berlin? die ganzen gangster und hobby spakkos ankuken?
hmm da reich youtube und bushido völlig ..


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ik mein wenn man sich kloppt ^^und sagen wir du mal am boden liegst,das gibts doch oft,erst schlagen dan weinen und dna aufeinmal wegen körperverletzung anzeige am hals obwohl du dich nicthmal prügeln wolltest oder so


Eher liegst du am Boden,und weinen erst recht nicht.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wer will schon nach berlin? die ganzen gangster und hobby spakkos ankuken?
> hmm da reich youtube und bushido völlig ..



das is doch ma n wort^^


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

W00t! seit wann gibts dashier???

egal, ich wollt mich nur kurz melden, war aufm metal-konzööört, jetzt tut mir vom headbangen der Kopf/Nacken/Schulter weh, naja, ich bin jetzt schlaffen... Gruss


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

btw razyl und vanth: ihr könnt euch hier noch so viel mist an den kopf werfen, ich meine, machts oder seid still...


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Januar 2009)

nach 5minuten nachtschwämer, hab ich wieder kb auf den^^ ist zu aufwendig immer wieder was zu schreiben, und das auch noch so schnell, nur um mizuthalten...näää

unchillig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ik mein wenn man sich kloppt ^^und sagen wir du mal am boden liegst,das gibts doch oft,erst schlagen dan weinen und dna aufeinmal wegen körperverletzung anzeige am hals obwohl du dich nicthmal prügeln wolltest oder so



du bist wie alle .. laberst viel aber passieren tut eh nix..
hunde die bellen beissen nicht das weis jedes kleinkind


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> W00t! seit wann gibts dashier???
> 
> egal, ich wollt mich nur kurz melden, war aufm metal-konzööört, jetzt tut mir vom headbangen der Kopf/Nacken/Schulter weh, naja, ich bin jetzt schlaffen... Gruss



gn8 und jute besserung^^


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

So back immer noch am streiten ihr?^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> btw razyl und vanth: ihr könnt euch hier noch so viel mist an den kopf werfen, ich meine, machts oder seid still...


Leider wohne ich nicht in bzw in der nähe von Berlin und will da auch gar nicht wohnen.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> So back immer noch am streiten ihr?^^



nee ham nur ne diskussion^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> So back immer noch am streiten ihr?^^


Kleinere Auseinandersetzungen mehr nicht^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wolln wir wetten, dass jmd, der gezielt übt, jmd so schnell wie möglich auszuschalten, dich geklatscht bekommt?
> weil kickboxen setzt vordergründig auf stärke (und natürlich auch movement), aber jmd, der ein besseres movement hat, und ein besseres verständniss vom menschlichen körper und guten griffen, ausknockenden schlägen, der haut dich um.


gezielt übt?wilsltm ri sagen das jeder spast auf der straße übt oder so?Und wenn üben dan an richtigen personen nud niht an stofftierchen.Und wir haben von normalen menschen gesprochen nicht von nem shaolin kämpfer(hab früher übrigens auch mal kung fu für 4 jahre gemacht xd) die kompeltte körper beherschung haben.Bei Kickboxen wird nachgedacht,kombiniert,schnell bewegt,und nicht drauf rumgekloppt.Und bei jedem normalen kickbox training oder box training bzw wo du gürtel kriegst oder whatever musst du selbstverteidigung dazu machen.Ist so ausgemacht.Und man muss den notverodnungs gesetzt oder wie der hieß lernen

also:notwehr ist diejenige verteidigung welche erforderlich ist um einen gegenwertigen rechtswiedrigen angriff von sich oder anderen abzuwenden nur kp wie der heißt notwehrparagraph oder wahtever


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

beim kickboxen wird nicht unbedingt viel nachgedacht.
die zeit dazu haste nml nicht, da muss das reflexartig gehen...


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> So back immer noch am streiten ihr?^^



nope nur der valenth typ da meint er sei was besseres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich genies meine leckere shisha und geh wohl gleich ins bequeme bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eher liegst du am Boden,und weinen erst recht nicht.


wieso bist du dir so sicher das du mich runterkriegst?


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> gezielt übt?wilsltm ri sagen das jeder spast auf der straße übt oder so?Und wenn üben dan an richtigen personen nud niht an stofftierchen.Und wir haben von normalen menschen gesprochen nicht von nem shaolin kämpfer(hab früher übrigens auch mal kung fu für 4 jahre gemacht xd) die kompeltte körper beherschung haben.Bei Kickboxen wird nachgedacht,kombiniert,schnell bewegt,und nicht drauf rumgekloppt.Und bei jedem normalen kickbox training oder box training bzw wo du gürtel kriegst oder whatever musst du selbstverteidigung dazu machen.Ist so ausgemacht.Und man muss den notverodnungs gesetzt oder wie der hieß lernen
> 
> also:notwehr ist diejenige verteidigung welche erforderlich ist um einen gegenwertigen rechtswiedrigen angriff von sich oder anderen abzuwenden nur kp wie der heißt notwehrparagraph oder wahtever


Du darfst einen Angriff auf dich abwehren aber nicht kontern... bin weiter O.C. gucken xD


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Bei Kickboxen wird *nachgedacht*,kombiniert,schnell bewegt,und nicht drauf rumgekloppt.Und bei jedem normalen


Wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das isn Top Satz^^


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nope nur der valenth typ da meint er sei was besseres
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schick besser ma die bilder hab dir schon länger die pn geschickt^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> gezielt übt?wilsltm ri sagen das jeder spast auf der straße übt oder so?Und wenn üben dan an richtigen personen nud niht an stofftierchen.Und wir haben von normalen menschen gesprochen nicht von nem shaolin kämpfer(hab früher übrigens auch mal kung fu für 4 jahre gemacht xd) die kompeltte körper beherschung haben.Bei Kickboxen wird nachgedacht,kombiniert,schnell bewegt,und nicht drauf rumgekloppt.Und bei jedem normalen kickbox training oder box training bzw wo du gürtel kriegst oder whatever musst du selbstverteidigung dazu machen.Ist so ausgemacht.Und man muss den notverodnungs gesetzt oder wie der hieß lernen
> 
> also:notwehr ist diejenige verteidigung welche erforderlich ist um einen gegenwertigen rechtswiedrigen angriff von sich oder anderen abzuwenden nur kp wie der heißt notwehrparagraph oder wahtever



4jahre kung fu
4 jahre kickboxen
also bist du 8 jahre alt ich bekomm richtig angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Sagt bitte nicht ihr streitet grad wer beim kloppen wen besiegen würde -.-


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> beim kickboxen wird nicht unbedingt viel nachgedacht.
> die zeit dazu haste nml nicht, da muss das reflexartig gehen...


Ich hatte schon spacken wo ich nachdenken musste,nicht zu größere weil die bekommst du auf nem turnier natürlich nicht aber sagen wir mal etwas "vollere" personen.da kannste draufklopfen wieviel du willst,bringt nichts,musst nachdenken was soll ich machen um ihn zu treffen?
Weil die stehen meist wien stein da arme hoch und fertig


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schick besser ma die bilder hab dir schon länger die pn geschickt^^


und du hatst ne antwort bekommen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (31. Januar 2009)

Auch wen ich die letzten Stunden nich da war trotzdem gute nacht schlft gut trmt scpn von mir


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wieso bist du dir so sicher das du mich runterkriegst?


Weil ichn Optimist bin, und bisher auch andere Typen, die zu 100% stärker und effektiver zuhausen als du, geschlagen habe


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 4jahre kung fu
> 4 jahre kickboxen
> also bist du 8 jahre alt ich bekomm richtig angst
> 
> ...


ne 16 und wer sagte 4 jahre kickboxen waren 6 aber kung fu hat mri eh nichts gebracht war halt nichts "echtes" nur so stöckchen schwingen ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon spacken wo ich nachdenken musste,nicht zu größere weil die bekommst du auf nem turnier natürlich nicht aber sagen wir mal etwas "vollere" personen.da kannste draufklopfen wieviel du willst,bringt nichts,musst nachdenken was soll ich machen um ihn zu treffen?
> Weil die stehen meist wien stein da arme hoch und fertig


wenn da fette personen stehen kannste davon ausgehen, dass die ein schlechteres movement haben als du... 
und selbst wenn sie auch schnell sind: masse in bewegung ist schwerer abzubremsen


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ichn Optimist bin, und bisher auch andere Typen, die zu 100% stärker und effektiver zuhausen als du, geschlagen habe


du weisst ja nicht wie ich zuhaue und wie stark ich bin


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Sagt bitte nicht ihr streitet grad wer beim kloppen wen besiegen würde -.-


wir sind hier in nem forum die 2 werden sich eh nid hauen.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ne 16 und wer sagte 4 jahre kickboxen waren 6 aber kung fu hat mri eh nichts gebracht war halt nichts "echtes" nur so stöckchen schwingen ^^



hui 16 .. kaum 3 haare am sack und schon im puff schlange stehen wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> du weisst ja nicht wie ich zuhaue und wie stark ich bin


Mädchen hauen net stärker zu als du Und die anderen waren mehr schränke als menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Sagt bitte nicht ihr streitet grad wer beim kloppen wen besiegen würde -.-



ka vanth hat iwie mit angefangen^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn da fette personen stehen kannste davon ausgehen, dass die ein schlechteres movement haben als du...
> und selbst wenn sie auch schnell sind: masse in bewegung ist schwerer abzubremsen


fett hört isch doch diskriminierend an^^

ja gut aber wenn die wien stein da rum stehen bringt dir einfach so schnelel nichts,du muss nachdenken und schnell sein.täuschen und kombinieren aber natürlich schnell dabei sein damit du danach wieder weg bist


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ka vanth hat iwie mit angefangen^^


hab ich nicht!
Ich hab bisschen mit minas gestenkert mit 30 jährige blalba er weiss schon und dan kams so^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mädchen hauen net stärker zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Auch wen ich die letzten Stunden nich da war trotzdem gute nacht schlft gut trmt scpn von mir



Gute nacht


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok auch wieder wahr Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hui 16 .. kaum 3 haare am sack und schon im puff schlange stehen wa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich klopp dich trotzdem,

ausserdem das mit den klassenfahrten,türlich kommen schweizer nach berlin oder andere teile von deutschland.hab zu genüge kollegen die von schweiz oder sonstwoher klassenfahrt hierher gemacht haben


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> hab ich nicht!
> Ich hab bisschen mit minas gestenkert mit 30 jährige blalba er weiss schon und dan kams so^^



ach is eh harmlos sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geh auf die strasse und kuk wie dich nen türke anmacht mit was guckst du.
antworte mit: na ich schau auf deine dämliche fresse
und bäm hast du schon ne schlägerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<3 kampfsport der für angriff gedacht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ich klopp dich trotzdem,
> 
> ausserdem das mit den klassenfahrten,türlich kommen schweizer nach berlin oder andere teile von deutschland.hab zu genüge kollegen die von schweiz oder sonstwoher klassenfahrt hierher gemacht haben


Dann sind die Klassenleiter ziemlic dumm so ein ziel auszusuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ich klopp dich trotzdem,
> 
> ausserdem das mit den klassenfahrten,türlich kommen schweizer nach berlin oder andere teile von deutschland.hab zu genüge kollegen die von schweiz oder sonstwoher klassenfahrt hierher gemacht haben



weis ich doch
aber will da trozdem nid hin


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wir sind hier in nem forum die 2 werden sich eh nid hauen.


ich werd mich mi niemanen hier hauen,wir wohnen alel zu weit weg voneinander^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann sind die Klassenleiter ziemlic dumm so ein ziel auszusuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lehrer ... viel mehr muss man nicht sagen


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lehrer ... viel mehr muss man nicht sagen


Jap, ich kenn da noch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

In unserer Schule gingen wir nur auf so einen öden Berg und mussten etwa 8 Stunden runter laufen. Ist aber wahrscheinlich immer noch besser als Berlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann sind die Klassenleiter ziemlic dumm so ein ziel auszusuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir warn in italien am strand etc und finde ich persönlich 100% angenehmer wie in berlin rumgondeln^^


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Ich klop euch gleich alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mädchen hauen net stärker zu als du Und die anderen waren mehr schränke als menschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab mir dein bild da paar 100 seiten angeguckt das du gepoastet hast,du machst da eher son nerd eindruck nicht mehr


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lehrer ... viel mehr muss man nicht sagen


du weisst doch,museen usw die sich kenier angucken möchte ^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich hab mir dein bild da paar 100 seiten angeguckt das du gepoastet hast,du machst da eher son nerd eindruck nicht mehr


Ahja, was du für Eindrücke hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ über mir:
Berlin will sich auch keiner freiwillig ansehen


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach is eh harmlos sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nee die türken/araber in berlin snid nicht so "krass" die halten eher die klappe also die meisten gibts ja natürlich diese "ich hab 500 cousengs hier,10000 onkelz da" und aufeinmal stehen 10000 letue vor deiner haustür


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ich werd mich mi niemanen hier hauen,wir wohnen alel zu weit weg voneinander^^



tjo wie auch immer mr. pro kampftyp aus getto berlin der als einziger kein hip hopper ist .. gute nacht

ich bin ma pennen morgen ist ein schöner tag und ich hab ja eh um 10uhr abgemacht mit freundin .. bisle schlaf schadet nie
cucu


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich klop euch gleich alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



net gut.. hab mir geschworn keine frauen zu schlagen und dann wärs verdammt einseitig^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja, was du für Eindrücke hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


joo ist ja auch so,die museen sind scheiße usw ,was macht man den normalerweise auf klassenfahrten?

Hm gibt ja die ausnahms klassenfahrten mit surfdorf oder so aber sind ja nur ausnahmen


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> nee die türken/araber in berlin snid nicht so "krass" die halten eher die klappe also die meisten gibts ja natürlich diese "ich hab 500 cousengs hier,10000 onkelz da" und aufeinmal stehen 10000 letue vor deiner haustür



bei uns haben die ne irre grosse klappe .. und fangen streit an .. aber sind immer in der überzahl !! immer .. alein sind sie gaaanz zam .. 
2 vs 1 grosse klappe
1 vs 1 wat ne ich? schläger? neee ..


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> net gut.. hab mir geschworn keine frauen zu schlagen und dann wärs verdammt einseitig^^



Deswegen gewinn ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst hät ich ja keine chance ^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Sagmal Vanth woher weißt du eigentlich wann ich ein Bild von mir gepostet habe?
Ach ja: Saytan wurde gebannt am 23.1 2009 und gaaaanz zufällig hast du dich am 24.1 angemeldet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich klop euch gleich alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vor dir hab ich mehr angst als vor valenth .. wobei ne frau die mich auspeitscht hui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bei uns haben die ne irre grosse klappe .. und fangen streit an .. aber sind immer in der überzahl !! immer .. alein sind sie gaaanz zam ..
> 2 vs 1 grosse klappe
> 1 vs 1 wat ne ich? schläger? neee ..


das problem ist ja eher das wenn du die dan verprügelst aufeinmal halt ganze famillie vor deiner haustür steht,die aber meinen die hätten so und soviel ehre und stolz ja klar


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bei uns haben die ne irre grosse klappe .. und fangen streit an .. aber sind immer in der überzahl !! immer .. alein sind sie gaaanz zam ..
> 2 vs 1 grosse klappe
> 1 vs 1 wat ne ich? schläger? neee ..



is aba immer so. die die ne grosse klappe ham sind ganz ruhig wenn se aleine unterwegs sind


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagmal Vanth woher weißt du eigentlich wann ich ein Bild von mir gepostet habe?
> Ach ja: Saytan wurde gebannt am 23.1 2009 und gaaaanz zufällig hast du dich am 24.1 angemeldet?
> 
> 
> ...


silenzz hats mir über msn gesagt,er meint er maht liegestütze und liest sich menie kommis druch und lacht,und sagte ja duhättest mal bild gepostet und andere auch


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> das problem ist ja eher das wenn du die dan verprügelst aufeinmal halt ganze famillie vor deiner haustür steht,die aber meinen die hätten so und soviel ehre und stolz ja klar



meiner meinung nach hat einer der verstärkung braucht um mit ienem aleine fertig zu werdn null ehre und stolz erst recht net


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> vor dir hab ich mehr angst als vor valenth .. wobei ne frau die mich auspeitscht hui
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und ich soll vor dir angst haben?^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> silenzz hats mir über msn gesagt,er meint er maht liegestütze und liest sich menie kommis druch und lacht,und sagte ja duhättest mal bild gepostet und andere auch


Jap ist kla... schon klar, alles ein "reiner zufall" schon verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> das problem ist ja eher das wenn du die dan verprügelst aufeinmal halt ganze famillie vor deiner haustür steht,die aber meinen die hätten so und soviel ehre und stolz ja klar



darum macht man sie nur fertig wenn sie dich anmachen
wenn du anfängst bist dir sicher ne woche später gegen 8 antreten zu müssen


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach hat einer der verstärkung braucht um mit ienem aleine fertig zu werdn null ehre und stolz erst recht net


ch meni ja,du machst 1 gegen 1 du machst ihn fertig er geht weg und nächsten tag stehen 1000 davon vor deiner tür


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> vor dir hab ich mehr angst als vor valenth .. wobei ne frau die mich auspeitscht hui
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aha n masochist^^


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagmal Vanth woher weißt du eigentlich wann ich ein Bild von mir gepostet habe?
> Ach ja: Saytan wurde gebannt am 23.1 2009 und gaaaanz zufällig hast du dich am 24.1 angemeldet?
> 
> 
> ...


Deswegen muss er ja nicht Saytan sein oder?
Es meldet sich doch fast jeden Tag jemand auf Buffed an. (Ist nur eine Vermutung.)


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> und ich soll vor dir angst haben?^^



hab ich das jeh gesagt? nein 
ist mir recht so wenn keiner angst hat , will nicht sone hässliche fraze haben das alle schiss haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> darum macht man sie nur fertig wenn sie dich anmachen
> wenn du anfängst bist dir sicher ne woche später gegen 8 antreten zu müssen


auch wenn sie dich anmachen und du sie fertig machst kommen sie trotzdem,ist halt diesen "ehren denken" hast ehre gefickt yaa walla .

aber das blöde ist die kennen sich ja alle immer,jeder kennt jeden und dan bist nirgends sicher^^


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hab ich das jeh gesagt? nein
> ist mir recht so wenn keiner angst hat , will nicht sone hässliche fraze haben das alle schiss haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Von deinem Avatar habe ich schon ein bisschen Schiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aha n masochist^^


ach schöne frauen dürfen alles tun .. najo bei mir ist ne frau noch was wert verglichen mit islam und dem ganzen mist ..

verkaufe "Tochter" erst 2mal gebraucht ..^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Deswegen muss er ja nicht Saytan sein oder?
> Es meldet sich doch fast jeden Tag jemand auf Buffed an. (Ist nur eine Vermutung.)


Wer istn saytan?Wenn ihr mich schon so nentn möcht ich wissen wers is


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Deswegen muss er ja nicht Saytan sein oder?
> Es meldet sich doch fast jeden Tag jemand auf Buffed an. (Ist nur eine Vermutung.)


AAAlso:
er wohnt in Berlin, kennt Silenzz (Silenzz meinte letztens zu mir das Saytan auf seinen Album auch zu hören ist), er weiß haar genau wo mein damaliges Gepostetes Bild gepostet wurde... ich bitte dich... das siehten Blinder mit Krückstock


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Von deinem Avatar habe ich schon ein bisschen Schiss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meine katze macht dich auch fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> auch wenn sie dich anmachen und du sie fertig machst kommen sie trotzdem,ist halt diesen "ehren denken" hast ehre gefickt yaa walla .
> 
> aber das blöde ist die kennen sich ja alle immer,jeder kennt jeden und dan bist nirgends sicher^^



das ham se ma zu 4t bei einem aus unsrem dorf versucht.. am ende hattn se ca. 30 ausm dorf gegens ich und da warn die schnell wech^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Wer istn saytan?Wenn ihr mich schon so nentn möcht ich wissen wers is


das ist dein gebannter account ..


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach schöne frauen dürfen alles tun .. najo bei mir ist ne frau noch was wert verglichen mit islam und dem ganzen mist ..
> 
> verkaufe "Tochter" erst 2mal gebraucht ..^^


lol ,aber ist ja so


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> AAAlso:
> er wohnt in Berlin, kennt Silenzz (Silenzz meinte letztens zu mir das Saytan auf seinen Album auch zu hören ist), er weiß haar genau wo mein damaliges Gepostetes Bild gepostet wurde... ich bitte dich... das siehten Blinder mit Krückstock


Da ein Blinder nichts sieht, finde ich das Beispiel wirklich schlecht. Vielleicht hat Silenzz ihm ja von Buffed oder so erzählt.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

ich kähme auch nie auf die idee ne frau als was geringeres alsn mann anzusehn... naja manche ham halt etwas.. kuriose ansichten


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Da ein Blinder nichts sieht, finde ich das Beispiel wirklich schlecht. Vielleicht hat Silenzz ihm ja von Buffed oder so erzählt.


Das ist zu 99% Saytan, verarschen kann er vllt. dich, aber man merkt das sofort das er das ist


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

najo wie auch immer  i'm outa here
so hab ich alles hmm massageöl/was zum trinken/sisha im kleinen koffer eingepackt hmm jap
gut ich geh pennen cya irgendwann

und vanth hf noch @berlin crime ;P und wenn du bushido siest sag ihm seine mukke ist scheisse.. bidde dankeschön


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Nein mich kann er nicht verarschen.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das ham se ma zu 4t bei einem aus unsrem dorf versucht.. am ende hattn se ca. 30 ausm dorf gegens ich und da warn die schnell wech^^


hmm ich bekomm da eher hilfe von nem kumpel aussem osten,ich sag ja ich wohn hellersdorf,die kommen hin nud werden von paar glatzen gehauen die da warten.hatt ich schonmal
wollte mich bosnier schlagen,naja es sind 3 was soll ich machen.Und die sind echt nach pankow gekommen aber gleich wieder abgehauen,da waren denen wohl zuviele deutsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> najo wie auch immer  i'm outa here
> so hab ich alles hmm massageöl/was zum trinken/sisha im kleinen koffer eingepackt hmm jap
> gut ich geh pennen cya irgendwann
> 
> und vanth hf noch @berlin crime ;P und wenn du bushido siest sag ihm seine mukke ist scheisse.. bidde dankeschön


Nacht


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> najo wie auch immer  i'm outa here
> so hab ich alles hmm massageöl/was zum trinken/sisha im kleinen koffer eingepackt hmm jap
> gut ich geh pennen cya irgendwann
> 
> und vanth hf noch @berlin crime ;P und wenn du bushido siest sag ihm seine mukke ist scheisse.. bidde dankeschön


jo ich fahr zu ihm aufs land in seine villa und sag ihm auch noch das er voll undergroud amrer ghetto rapper ist okay?^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Naja, ich bin off, hab noch anderes zu tun morgen und schlafe erstmal nen weilchen.


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Bohr ist euer gespräch langweilig ...ihr seit alle toll und haut euch alle zu brei seit ihr nun fertig?^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

das er nen feigling ist weis jeder ^^
aber mach das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würd mich freuen wenn einer weniger da wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> hmm ich bekomm da eher hilfe von nem kumpel aussem osten,ich sag ja ich wohn hellersdorf,die kommen hin nud werden von paar glatzen gehauen die da warten.hatt ich schonmal
> wollte mich bosnier schlagen,naja es sind 3 was soll ich machen.Und die sind echt nach pankow gekommen aber gleich wieder abgehauen,da waren denen wohl zuviele deutsche
> 
> 
> ...



bei mir im dorf is der zusammenhalt einfach relativ stark sobald mal einer sowas mitbekommt sind in null komma nix 10 oder mehr leute da^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Bohr ist euer gespräch langweilig ...ihr seit alle toll und haut euch alle zu brei seit ihr nun fertig?^^


Ich habe fertig! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Da ein Blinder nichts sieht, finde ich das Beispiel wirklich schlecht. Vielleicht hat Silenzz ihm ja von Buffed oder so erzählt.


Also ich kenne nen kumpel von silenzz auch von chocobeats record und dan noch silenzz in rl ich hab mal dort gewohnt.So und da silenzz jetzt im sommer höchstwahrscheinlich nach berlin kommt(oder auch nicht,glaub der hat kein schlaf platz) dan nehm ich 100% was mit ihm auf dr wollte des,aber das kommt nicht aufs album,ich weiss nimmal was vom album oO


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Bohr ist euer gespräch langweilig ...ihr seit alle toll und haut euch alle zu brei seit ihr nun fertig?^^



jop nun gehn wa kuscheln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder so .. 

also nid mit denen waaaa


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Bohr ist euer gespräch langweilig ...ihr seit alle toll und haut euch alle zu brei seit ihr nun fertig?^^



schlag n neues thema vor und cih widme mich dem gerne^^


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schlag n neues thema vor und cih widme mich dem gerne^^



Schuhe klamotten =D


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das er nen feigling ist weis jeder ^^
> aber mach das
> 
> 
> ...


meinst mich?bzw wie menist das?


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Schuhe klamotten =D


zum glück geh ich nun off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Schuhe klamotten =D


nein


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schlag n neues thema vor und cih widme mich dem gerne^^


Anime bzw. Mangas.
Also los widme dich dem Thema und erzähl.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Schuhe klamotten =D



ok.... daraus mach ich mir net so viel und bevorzuge wohl n bisserl n anderer style wie du aba von mir aus^^


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Anime bzw. Mangas.
> Also los widme dich dem Thema und erzähl.



jaa animes^^ da bin cih auf der stelle dabei^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Schuhe klamotten =D


also ich hab nen schrank da kannst du deine schuhe reintun und die klamotten kannst aufs bett tun hmmm tolles thema das mag ich vlt bleib ich noch bisle xD

@ valenthdingsbums .. nein ich mein diesen pussido .. erstguterjunge wtfsefuck .. bushido/eko flesch(fresh besh irgendsowas) und dieser massiv sind doch eh fake ..


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> zum glück geh ich nun off
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



phhh



Vanth schrieb:


> nein



._.



Manoroth schrieb:


> ok.... daraus mach ich mir net so viel und bevorzuge wohl n bisserl n anderer style wie du aba von mir aus^^



Das ist ein mann xD


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> also ich hab nen schrank da kannst du deine schuhe reintun und die klamotten kannst aufs bett tun hmmm tolles thema das mag ich vlt bleib ich noch bisle xD
> 
> @ valenthdingsbums .. nein ich mein diesen pussido .. erstguterjunge wtfsefuck .. bushido/eko flesch(fresh besh irgendsowas) und dieser massiv sind doch eh fake ..


eko fresh hat doch bushido verarscht oder so,^^

jaa aber du msust aufpassen pussydo hat nen neuen hund gay one die thai nutte !Die macht laut wuff wuff

und wieso triffst dich um 10 uhr mit deiner freundin istdoch viel zu früh^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

und meinen post lies sie gar nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bäh


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> eko fresh hat doch bushido verarscht oder so,^^
> 
> jaa aber du msust aufpassen pussydo hat nen neuen hund gay one die thai nutte !Die macht laut wuff wuff



xDDDDDD

hach <3 statistiken
Beiträge:	9.833 
( 16.9 Beiträge pro Tag / 0.69% aller Beiträge ) 
Am aktivsten in:	Gott & die Welt 
( 5328 Beiträge / 54% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds ) <-- xD

edit meint@ your edit ..
weil sie nunma gerne shoppen geht .. und dann was fein essen und den nachmittag zusammen verbringen .. abend bisle chillen .. schönen tag halt zusammen haben ..


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> xDDDDDD
> 
> hach <3 statistiken
> Beiträge:	9.833
> ...


oder eher miau^^


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Beiträge:  	2.354

( 13.2 Beiträge pro Tag / 0.17% aller Beiträge )

Am aktivsten in: 	Gott & die Welt

( 2198 Beiträge / 93% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> also ich hab nen schrank da kannst du deine schuhe reintun und die klamotten kannst aufs bett tun hmmm tolles thema das mag ich vlt bleib ich noch bisle xD



xD so habs gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 uii er weiß wie man nen schrank benutz und ist männlich ich bin geschockt xD


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth, wo schaust du eigentlich Animes?


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

tjo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die haben ja meinen spam und forenspiel ding verschoben das ist nimmer gott und die welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Aktivitäten im Forum
Lokale Uhrzeit: 	31.01.2009, 01:15
Beiträge: 	200
( 27.3 Beiträge pro Tag / 0.01% aller Beiträge )
Am aktivsten in: 	Gott & die Welt
( 145 Beiträge / 73% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )
Letzte Aktivität: 	vor 3 Minuten
Status 	User is online! (Liest ein Thema ...: Die Nachtschwärmer)

xD so richtig?


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Manoroth, wo schaust du eigentlich Animes?



AL^^


und  ich wüsste theoretischa uch wie man n schrank benutzt nur mit der praxis happerts n bisserl...


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> xD so habs gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich weis auch wie man wäscht/kocht/bügelt und wie man massiert xD
ach gott schlaf wird überbewertet wer braucht das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Ich weiss schon, was du mit AL meinst.


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich weis auch wie man wäscht/kocht/bügelt und wie man massiert xD
> ...



MASSIEREN? JAAA AA XD HEIRATEN?


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Omg ich muss mit ner lehrerin email schreiben -.-


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich weis auch wie man wäscht/kocht/bügelt und wie man massiert xD
> ...



kann cih auch und sogar noch backen^^

und schlafen kannste wenn du tot bist


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

wiso warst böse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *nelson: haha*


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> MASSIEREN? JAAA AA XD HEIRATEN?


Ich kenn mich gut mit der nähmaschiene aus *hust*


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso warst böse?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nee wegen prüfungen,meine präsentation hat ihren datenspeicher gesprengt xd


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kann cih auch und sogar noch backen^^
> 
> und schlafen kannste wenn du tot bist



backen ow ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lecker kuchen oder kekse .. aber davon wird man dick und muss sport machen -.- grml


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> backen ow ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tja alles hat vor und nachteile^^

aba man muss sich ja auch ma was gönnen^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> MASSIEREN? JAAA AA XD HEIRATEN?



da gibts aber am ende immer geschenkt nach dem massieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei es ja eigentlich spass macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und vanth .. wer nicht? ..


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> backen ow ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


quatsch wenn du nicht jeden tag kuchen futterst und nebenbei trainierst passier nichts,also mir passiert nichts,bin fast food junkie und trainiere


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCGcNoAoq9s...feature=related


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da gibts aber am ende immer geschenkt nach dem massieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich krieg auch noch nen geschenk?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da gibts aber am ende immer geschenkt nach dem massieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hast den kapiert was ich meine?


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tja alles hat vor und nachteile^^
> 
> aba man muss sich ja auch ma was gönnen^^


späzle mit lammfleisch an rotweinsauce 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hmm jap ich gönn mir gern was aber so pack ich mein 6pack nie .. langsam formt sich was und dann hab ich wieder lust auf was und najo teufelskreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> hast den kapiert was ich meine?


sex ..


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> späzle mit lammfleisch an rotweinsauce
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



iss besser fisch. nimmste wehniger zu und gibt n paar einfache aba super leckere gerichte^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich krieg auch noch nen geschenk?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


war eigentlich nid ganz so gemeint ..
aber ja du bekommst nen geschenkt 
hmm ^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> iss besser fisch. nimmste wehniger zu und gibt n paar einfache aba super leckere gerichte^^


fleisch > fish ..


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> späzle mit lammfleisch an rotweinsauce
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmmm pause machen mit müll dan trainierne bist du deine gewünschte form hast dan machst wie ich fressen ohne ende (am liebsten pizza oder so fetten burger^^ )und dan noch genug ins studio dan hälst das ja wohl^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sex ..


nein ich meine schöne neue pullover  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (31. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mir nen eigenen Pullover genäht^^und ders echt gut und bequem^^
Ich bin 16 und männlich


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> fleisch > fish ..


ohne fleisch geht nichts!^^


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> war eigentlich nid ganz so gemeint ..
> aber ja du bekommst nen geschenkt
> hmm ^^



Was für eins ? schönen ring? mit Caps bist du bei mir auch noch ganz weit vorne ich mag Caps xD


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> nein ich meine schöne neue pullover
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schon klar .. das war so ein oberflächlicher witz den kennt jeder depp ^^


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> fleisch > fish ..



naja.. kommt immer aufs gericht an

aba ich esse auch sehr gerne fleisch^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Was für eins ? schönen ring? mit Caps bist du bei mir auch noch ganz weit vorne ich mag Caps xD



kommt draufan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 komm erstmal vorbei dann sehen wir weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schon klar .. das war so ein oberflächlicher witz den kennt jeder depp ^^


Hmm hätt ja klappen können


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> naja.. kommt immer aufs gericht an
> 
> aba ich esse auch sehr gerne fleisch^^


son schönes 45euro entrecoté aus argentinien hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> son schönes 45euro entrecoté aus argentinien hmmmmmmmmmm


mach mir keinen hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kommt draufan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> son schönes 45euro entrecoté aus argentinien hmmmmmmmmmm



baah geh weg... jetzt bekomm cih hunger..


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

wo wir grad dabei sind,hab ja noch son ding in der kühltruhe hmmmmmm

also ich weiss was ich morgen esse >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wo wir grad dabei sind,hab ja noch son ding in der kühltruhe hmmmmmm



hab auch ncoh so einiges zuhause... dam u.... jetzt überleg ich mir ob ich mir ncoh was braten soll....


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> xD wo wohnst du denn?


iner der schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab auch ncoh so einiges zuhause... dam u.... jetzt überleg ich mir ob ich mir ncoh was braten soll....


oder lieber doch fillé`?


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> iner der schweiz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


he karian wir können ja hin fahren,will ski fahren !


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wo wir grad dabei sind,hab ja noch son ding in der kühltruhe hmmmmmm
> 
> also ich weiss was ich morgen esse >
> 
> ...



hab noch searripps fürn grill
lecker lammfleisch
bisle hünchen

hmm aber morgen geh ich auswerts essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was richtig leckeres^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> he karian wir können ja hin fahren,will ski fahren !


sie ja du nein


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

egal ich hohle mir n schönes leckeres stück schweizer käse^^


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm aber morgen geh ich auswerts essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich auch^^ sushi^^


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> he karian wir können ja hin fahren,will ski fahren !



da komm cih auch bin auch schweizer^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sie ja du nein


doch ich geh mit den leuten die schon da sind ski fahrn


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> he karian wir können ja hin fahren,will ski fahren !



Ich guck dann aber nur zu ich will mir nicht weh tun das ist mir zu gefährlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> da komm cih auch bin auch schweizer^^


die olle liefern wa bei minas ab und wir gehen ski fahren!!!juhuuu


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

sushi für die mushi xDD
ne ich geh in sonen restaurant .. wird mich eh wieder vermögen kosten .. aber egal .. man lebt nur einmal


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich guck dann aber nur zu ich will mir nicht weh tun das ist mir zu gefährlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du kmomst ja uach nicht mit,du wirst bei minas abgeliefert


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> die olle liefern wa bei minas ab und wir gehen ski fahren!!!juhuuu


guter plan gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich guck dann aber nur zu ich will mir nicht weh tun das ist mir zu gefährlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur net wie ne verrückte die piste runter rasen dann passiert nix^^ oder sonst n schlitten nehmen da tut dir höchstens der hintern n bisserl weh^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich guck dann aber nur zu ich will mir nicht weh tun das ist mir zu gefährlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei mir tust dir nid weh .. najo nid wirklich ausser du bist ehm im sternzeichen jungfrau xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> guter plan gefällt mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na siehste mal,mir fallen immer solche pläne ein


----------



## Zonalar (31. Januar 2009)

Wie hier die Schweizer aus dem Boden schiessen^^Bin auch einer


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> die olle liefern wa bei minas ab und wir gehen ski fahren!!!juhuuu



DU HAST MICH GRAD OLLE GENANNT? O.O


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nur net wie ne verrückte die piste runter rasen dann passiert nix^^ oder sonst n schlitten nehmen da tut dir höchstens der hintern n bisserl weh^^


stossstange vorne ran und mitten durch !

hmm letztens bin ich da voll inne gruppe gerast weil ich ner freundin aufm arsch geglotzt hab -.-


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sushi für die mushi xDD
> ne ich geh in sonen restaurant .. wird mich eh wieder vermögen kosten .. aber egal .. man lebt nur einmal



heda nix gegen sushi sonst komm cih zu dir und ich wohne net so weit wech^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wie hier die Schweizer aus dem Boden schiessen^^Bin auch einer


nur ich muss soweit fahren -.-


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> DU HAST MICH GRAD OLLE GENANNT? O.O


nein wo den?


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> DU HAST MICH GRAD OLLE GENANNT? O.O


so reden die in berlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> nur ich muss soweit fahren -.-


tjo selber schuld sag ja keiner will nach berlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> so reden die in berlin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö ich kann normal reden,oder bentuzt ich dauernd walla?
Das schlimmste ist ja die deutschen die sich wie araber/türken etc benehmen und mit walla ankommen,


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tjo selber schuld sag ja keiner will nach berlin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


in berlin kann man nirgens ski fahren!


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> nein wo den?





Vanth schrieb:


> die olle liefern wa bei minas ab und wir gehen ski fahren!!!juhuuu



!!! da !!^^


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> iss besser fisch. nimmste wehniger zu und gibt n paar einfache aba super leckere gerichte^^



Sushi!!!


Manoroth schrieb:


> ich auch^^ sushi^^


Sushi ist wirklich lecker. Vorallem Lachs.



Manoroth schrieb:


> nur net wie ne verrückte die piste runter rasen dann passiert nix^^ oder sonst n schlitten nehmen da tut dir höchstens der hintern n bisserl weh^^


Ach was desto schneller desto lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn du schneller unten bist, bist du weniger lang auf der Piste, das heisst weniger Zeit um sich zu verletzen.

Ps: Ski fahren ist sch...., snowboarden ist viel besser.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> in berlin kann man nirgens ski fahren!



doch geht schon nur ham die passanten/bullen net so freude dran^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

ach egal komm zu mir dann kann der böse vanth auch nix mehr sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> !!! da !!^^


ich seh nichts


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

ich schon da stehts pink auf orange XD


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach egal komm zu mir dann kann der böse vanth auch nix mehr sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin nich böse,ich bin eigentlich ganz leib,ausserdem muss sie jemand hinbegleiten sonst kommen böse menschen


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich schon da stehts pink auf orange XD


ich seh trotzdem nichts lalalaa


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ich seh nichts




die olle liefern wa bei minas ab und wir gehen ski fahren!!!juhuuu <<<----- das !!!


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> doch geht schon nur ham die passanten/bullen net so freude dran^^


Wieso bringst mich auf so tolle ideen?
Naja aber wir haben kein schnee!


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich bin nich böse,ich bin eigentlich ganz leib,ausserdem muss sie jemand hinbegleiten sonst kommen böse menschen


Doch, du bist böse.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> die olle liefern wa bei minas ab und wir gehen ski fahren!!!juhuuu <<<----- das !!!


das hast du geschrieben,dask annste ausgedacht haben.Tzee


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Wieso bringst mich auf so tolle ideen?
> Naja aber wir haben kein schnee!


Muhahaha Skateboard ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Doch, du bist böse.


Ich bin lieb.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Wieso bringst mich auf so tolle ideen?
> Naja aber wir haben kein schnee!



schneekanone ftw^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Muhahaha Skateboard ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Panzer FTW!!!!!


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> die olle liefern wa bei minas ab und wir gehen ski fahren!!!juhuuu <<<----- das !!!


ist aber sein erster guter einfall heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst bekommst halt keine massage .. selber schuld


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Friedenspanzer?


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Wieso bringst mich auf so tolle ideen?
> Naja aber wir haben kein schnee!


ihr habt schnee zum raufziehen wir haben schnee zum runterfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kein grosser unterschied


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ist aber sein erster guter einfall heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hatte vorher nie die chance meine guten einfälle zu zeigen


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Friedenspanzer?


Nö


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ihr habt schnee zum raufziehen wir haben schnee zum runterfahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Haha ^^wir ziehen lieber kakaopulver


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ist aber sein erster guter einfall heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



irgendwann findet auch n blindes huhn n korn^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> irgendwann findet auch n blindes huhn n korn^^


Ik schupps dich nen hang herunter,wenn wir dort sind,also psss


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Er hat aber Heimvorteil.


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ist aber sein erster guter einfall heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



NEIN MASSAGE WILL Q.Q


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ik schupps dich nen hang herunter,wenn wir dort sind,also psss



juhu das is funny^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Haha ^^wir ziehen lieber kakaopulver



war ja nur ein angebot^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Er hat aber Heimvorteil.


ich pass mich an


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> NEIN MASSAGE WILL Q.Q


gut wann bist du da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


massageöl und gleitcreme hab ich xDDD


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> NEIN MASSAGE WILL Q.Q


nur wenn du mir was anderes massierst


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> nur wenn du mir was anderes massierst



ich massier dir gleich den kopf ..
kopf -> wand therapie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gut wann bist du da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jetzt will sie gar nicht mehr,hast dir alles verbockt,pech jetzt muss ich sie in nen sack zu dir bringen und du musst sie so heiraten ohne ihre zustimmung


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich massier dir gleich den kopf ..
> kopf -> wand therapie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fang mal an du schwizer


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

hmm okay was kostet so ein sack? oder hast noch welche auf lager?


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> jetzt will sie gar nicht mehr,hast dir alles verbockt,pech jetzt muss ich sie in nen sack zu dir bringen und du musst sie so heiraten ohne ihre zustimmung


Das erinnert mich an Borat.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich massier dir gleich den kopf ..
> kopf -> wand therapie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du darfst mir meinen arsch massieren


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm okay was kostet so ein sack? oder hast noch welche auf lager?


Kriegst kostenlos


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> du darfst mir meinen arsch massieren


igit ..
das ist frauen vorbehalten syr


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Kriegst kostenlos


juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann bring sie mal vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm okay was kostet so ein sack? oder hast noch welche auf lager?



nimm ne transportbox... da hat se mehr platz und is sicher auch bequemer^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an Borat.


Kennt hier wer borat?neee quatsch kenn ich nicht,kann man das essen?


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

borat kennt doch eh jeder
chalo this is my sister she is number 4 of alle prostitus of kasachstan its n1 !


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> igit ..
> das ist frauen vorbehalten syr


wenn du mir menien arsch nicht massierst musst fürn sack zahlen,dein pech du hast mich provoziert


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

karina sag wann willst denn vorbei kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gut wann bist du da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gleitcreme? O.O ich will ne massage mehr nicht....



Vanth schrieb:


> nur wenn du mir was anderes massierst



-.- ja ich massier dir dein gesicht mit meiner faust...


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> borat kennt doch eh jeder
> chalo this is my sister she is number 4 of alle prostitus of kasachstan its n1 !


psss ich wollt so tuhern als ob ich ihn nicht kenne damit der witz witzig ist


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wenn du mir menien arsch nicht massierst musst fürn sack zahlen,dein pech du hast mich provoziert



hätt ne ex die machts für 20euro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Gleitcreme? O.O ich will ne massage mehr nicht....
> 
> 
> 
> -.- ja ich massier dir dein gesicht mit meiner faust...


auch gut,deine curry piekaz werden mri gut tuhen,brauch eh gesichtsmassage i-wie tut mir nase weh


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hätt ne ex die machts für 20euro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


deal

sieht die gut aus?oder zieht sich mein kollege eher in bauch rein?


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Gleitcreme? O.O ich will ne massage mehr nicht....



Wiso denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freundin hat ihren spass drann .. hmm


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> psss ich wollt so tuhern als ob ich ihn nicht kenne damit der witz witzig ist


Fail


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Wiso denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bin nicht deine freundin...^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> deal
> 
> sieht die gut aus?oder zieht sich mein kollege eher in bauch rein?



ich sagte ex nicht bekannte oder? .. damit sollte sich die frage geklärt haben..
hmm vlt find ich auch ne 30 järige emo tussi wird aber schwer^^

aber du must karina abholen die will nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ich bin nicht deine freundin...^^


na doch,bald biste sogar seine frau,und du kannst nichts machen,wir beide haben deal


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ich bin nicht deine freundin...^^


aber auch ne frau ^^
lass ich halt die creme weg .. die ist ganz nützlich zum po massieren eigentlich aber dann halt nid ..


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich sagte ex nicht bekannte oder? .. damit sollte sich die frage geklärt haben..
> hmm vlt find ich auch ne 30 järige emo tussi wird aber schwer^^
> 
> aber du must karina abholen die will nimmer
> ...


emo tusse kannst jemand anderem schenken.

jo also zeremonie brauchste nicht,einfach sack über kopf und fertig


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aber auch ne frau ^^
> lass ich halt die creme weg .. die ist ganz nützlich zum po massieren eigentlich aber dann halt nid ..


bald darfst machen was du willst


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aber auch ne frau ^^
> lass ich halt die creme weg .. die ist ganz nützlich zum po massieren eigentlich aber dann halt nid ..



...^^ an mein PO würde ich dich bestimmt nicht ranlassen, nacken und rücken mehr nicht xD


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Ihr werdet sicher mal 100 Kinder haben. Die werden dann Buffed überfluten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ...^^ an mein PO würde ich dich bestimmt nicht ranlassen, nacken und rücken mehr nicht xD


du hast aber nichts mehr zu bestimmen sobald u im sack bist bist sein sklave


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ...^^ an mein PO würde ich dich bestimmt nicht ranlassen, nacken und rücken mehr nicht xD


sag das doch tse 
massage ist im normalfall ganzkörper tse tse tse


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ihr werdet sicher mal 100 Kinder haben. Die werden dann Buffed überfluten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da reich ich doch auch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ihr werdet sicher mal 100 Kinder haben. Die werden dann Buffed überfluten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


minas wird so fleißig das er mehr macht


ich hab auch wundermitel damit frau lange so bleibt wie jetzt,selbst wenn sie 200 kinder geboren hat


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> du hast aber nichts mehr zu bestimmen sobald u im sack bist bist sein sklave



ihr seid aba net nett zu karina... macht das blos net wenn ichs sehe sonst habter n prob mit mir^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> du hast aber nichts mehr zu bestimmen sobald u im sack bist bist sein sklave



will aber keine sklavin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch frauen haben rechte ..


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ihr seid aba net nett zu karina... macht das blos net wenn ichs sehe sonst habter n prob mit mir^^


du kommst auch in nen sack,dick schenken wir der emo tusse


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sag das doch tse
> massage ist im normalfall ganzkörper tse tse tse



nene =P ganz körper kannst du bei Vanth machen



Vanth schrieb:


> du hast aber nichts mehr zu bestimmen sobald u im sack bist bist sein sklave



Ach der könnte michd och nicht mal unter kontrolle halten^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> will aber keine sklavin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


okay hat sie halt das recht es dir recht zu machen


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> minas wird so fleißig das er mehr macht
> 
> 
> ich hab auch wundermitel damit frau lange so bleibt wie jetzt,selbst wenn sie 200 kinder geboren hat


will ich kinder? .. nööö ..


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> will aber keine sklavin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na das will ich doch ma meinen^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> nene =P ganz körper kannst du bei Vanth machen
> 
> 
> 
> Ach der könnte michd och nicht mal unter kontrolle halten^^


das problem sit nur,keiner von uns ist schwul

und zu 2. wetten doch,der steckt dich einfach in sack


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> nene =P ganz körper kannst du bei Vanth machen



da nehm ich halt meine freundin -.- tse
und du würdest nidma nur für den rücken vorbei kommen gibs zu .,.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> will ich kinder? .. nööö ..



och kinder sind schon doll aba mir wärs atm noch zu früh^^ so in 5-6 jahren ev...


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da nehm ich halt meine freundin -.- tse
> und du würdest nidma nur für den rücken vorbei kommen gibs zu .,.


apropos massage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-24dsfykjc



ansehen^^


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da nehm ich halt meine freundin -.- tse
> und du würdest nidma nur für den rücken vorbei kommen gibs zu .,.



hmm xD kommt der knochen zum hund oder umgekehrt?


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ach der könnte michd och nicht mal unter kontrolle halten^^



einma festbinden fertig .. das wär nid das problem .. nur mach ich sowas nid


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> hmm xD kommt der knochen zum hund oder umgekehrt?



du willst was von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da ich dir po nid massieren kann will ich ja nix von dir also ...
du darfst vorbei kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> hmm xD kommt der knochen zum hund oder umgekehrt?


ne die olle kmomt zum typen


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> einma festbinden fertig .. das wär nid das problem .. nur mach ich sowas nid



bondage... hat aba auch was^^


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh jetzt erst mal pennen gute nacht bis morgen abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich geh jetzt erst mal pennen gute nacht bis morgen abend
> ...


tschööö

ich hau dan auch mal rein


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich geh jetzt erst mal pennen gute nacht bis morgen abend
> ...



gn8 karina


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> tschööö
> 
> ich hau dan auch mal rein



wtf? jetzt verpissn sich alle? net nett.. gn8


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wtf? jetzt verpissn sich alle? net nett.. gn8


zu dritt ist öde


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> zu dritt ist öde



net zwangsweise


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

N8
Ich bin auch weg! Tschüss ihr da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich geh jetzt erst mal pennen gute nacht bis morgen abend
> ...


cya


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> N8
> Ich bin auch weg! Tschüss ihr da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gn8 landsmann


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> net zwangsweise


ich wills morgen noch zum fittnes+training schaffen weil abend gehe ich weg,und wenn ich jetzt pennen gehe steh ich erst um 2 auf wird knapp^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

bin dann auch ma weg .. cya


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bin dann auch ma weg .. cya



gn8 andrer landsmann^^


----------



## Maladin (31. Januar 2009)

Nacht ihr .. .träumt was feines.

/wink maladin


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Hiho Leute


----------



## White-Frost (31. Januar 2009)

Abend


----------



## Ren-Alekz (31. Januar 2009)

brrrreeee


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

hi


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Januar 2009)

Abend ^^


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (31. Januar 2009)

Re


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Kamui_Shiro schrieb:


> Re


Oh gott... was willst *DU* denn hier?


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (31. Januar 2009)

Dich gibt es ja auch noch.


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Er hat doch auch ein Recht hier zu sein oder?


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Kamui_Shiro schrieb:


> Dich gibt es ja auch noch.


Dich gibt es leider auch noch, hattest du nichen Bann?


----------



## Dracun (31. Januar 2009)

moin kamui hattest du net ne etwas längere schreibsperre??


----------



## White-Frost (31. Januar 2009)

Kamui_Shiro schrieb:


> Dich gibt es ja auch noch.


Ist es Selbstverliebtheit, totale Arroganz oder hardcore Dummheit dich unter den gleichen Namen anzumelden


----------



## Ren-Alekz (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dich gibt es leider auch noch, hattest du nichen Bann?



razyl ist in letzter zeit aufm flam0r trip wie´s aussieht, egal wann ich hier reinschaue ist der sich ständig mit jemanden am fetzen :O


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> razyl ist in letzter zeit aufm flam0r trip wie´s aussieht, egal wann ich hier reinschaue ist der sich ständig mit jemanden am fetzen :O


Was geht dich das bitte sehr an? Das zwischen mir und Kamui ist aus anderen Gründen


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2009)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was geht dich das bitte sehr an? Das zwischen mir und Kamui ist aus anderen Gründen



wayne aus welchen gründen

willste dich mit mir nu auch fetzen oda was?


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> razyl ist in letzter zeit aufm flam0r trip wie´s aussieht, egal wann ich hier reinschaue ist der sich ständig mit jemanden am fetzen :O






Razyl schrieb:


> Was geht dich das bitte sehr an? Das zwischen mir und Kamui ist aus anderen Gründen


Wo Ren-Alekz Recht hat, hat er Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oi die Mookuh schneit auch mal hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Abend
@ ren:
Will ich das? nein, gut mir wärs egal von daher.


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (31. Januar 2009)

Ach, das Spiel.

Was ich hier mache? Meine Seele wieder an den Teufel verkaufen, indem ich mich dem Teufelskreis hingebe
indem es kein entkommen mehr gibt.


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Kamui_Shiro schrieb:


> Ach, das Spiel.
> 
> Was ich hier mache? Meine Seele wieder an den Teufel verkaufen, indem ich mich dem Teufelskreis hingebe
> indem es kein entkommen mehr gibt.


Ich frage erneut: hattest du nichen Bann bis ins jahr 2800 noch was?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (31. Januar 2009)

eeeyy mein oblivion addon will sich nit installiern, ist die ganze zeit bei einem balken, was isn das fürn schund :O


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> eeeyy mein oblivion addon will sich nit installiern, ist die ganze zeit bei einem balken, was isn das fürn schund :O



abbrechen und nochmal neu versuchen?


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was geht dich das bitte sehr an? Das zwischen mir und Kamui ist aus anderen Gründen


welche denn?


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

N'Abend bitte sagt mir, das ihr heute chillig seid...


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> welche denn?


Och aus einigen, ist auch egal.


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2009)

Abend Silenzz


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend bitte sagt mir, das ihr heute chillig seid...


Abend, schon, nur Kamui stört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (31. Januar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abbrechen und nochmal neu versuchen?



schon gemacht, wieder das selbe, muss wohl alles neuinstalliern....maaaan


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

bitte fangt nicht wieder an zu streiten, ich hab keinen Weltfrieden dabei und will nicht noch großartig rumreisen...


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> bitte fangt nicht wieder an zu streiten, ich hab keinen Weltfrieden dabei und will nicht noch großartig rumreisen...


Ich streite nicht, ich hab lediglich kamui eine frage gestellt.


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Nein gar nicht.


----------



## Lillyan (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich streite nicht, ich hab lediglich kamui eine frage gestellt.


Die er (mit dem Account) nicht mehr beantworten kann.


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Die er (mit dem Account) nicht mehr beantworten kann.


Ahgut, hatte mich schon gewundert.
Danke Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (31. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Die er (mit dem Account) nicht mehr beantworten kann.


Gogogo Lilly yeeeaahhhhhh hu


----------



## Lillyan (31. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Gogogo Lilly yeeeaahhhhhh hu


Hm, der Avatar ist viiiiiel besser als der alte :>


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Die er (mit dem Account) nicht mehr beantworten kann.



Und weg ist er...

Da hast du deinen Frieden Silenzz


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Januar 2009)

np: Prinz Pi - Super Seiajin feat. DJ Craft "Neopunk"

_die guten sterben jung
die besten sterben nie
die allerbesten bilden einen fanclub für pi_

yay  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2009)

> die guten sterben jung
> die besten sterben nie



Böhse Onkelz: Nur die besten sterben jung   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: hab vergessen "abend Trolli" zusagen


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> [...]


Abend Trolli


----------



## White-Frost (31. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm, der Avatar ist viiiiiel besser als der alte :>


Ein Lob?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fühl mich geschmeichelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mit dem Ava hab ich hier angefangen! Zurück zu den Ursprüngen und so hmm Danke dir^^


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> np: Prinz Pi - Super Seiajin feat. DJ Craft "Neopunk"
> 
> _die guten sterben jung
> die besten sterben nie
> ...


he du da, du hörst prinz pi..?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Januar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Böhse Onkelz: Nur die besten sterben jung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


pff wenn dann den track von k.i.z.^^



Silenzz schrieb:


> he du da, du hörst prinz pi..?^^


ja tu ich^^


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> pff wenn dann den track von k.i.z.^^
> 
> 
> ja tu ich^^


Coole Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haste Neopunk ganz..?^^ das ist richtig cool


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Coole Sache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ganz und gar komplett. mit itunes tracks <3


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ganz und gar komplett. mit itunes tracks <3


Wasn dein Lieblingslied..?


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

*Langeweile hat*


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wasn dein Lieblingslied..?


puuuh gibt mehrere die ich geil find

ausm stegreif würd ich sagen:
gib dem affen zucker
schlag die faust
schädelficken
spür die wut


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> puuuh gibt mehrere die ich geil find
> 
> ausm stegreif würd ich sagen:
> gib dem affen zucker
> ...


Was für Liednamen :O


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was für Liednamen :O


 

was hörst du so?


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> was hörst du so?


Linkin Park hauptsächlich,
Aber auch andere Lieder, die mir halt gefallen


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Linkin Park hauptsächlich,
> Aber auch andere Lieder, die mir halt gefallen


hörst du echt nur etwa einen interpreten? óÒ


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hörst du echt nur etwa einen interpreten? óÒ


Nein, hauptsächlich und da steht auch drunter:
Auch andere Lieder die mir halt gefallen.
Aber musik am rechner eh wenig

Edit:
Abend @ Karina


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2009)

Abend Karina


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

was is heut das thema?


----------



## Dracun (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Abend



hey guy allet fit im  schritt??


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> was is heut das thema?



Pokemon?



Dracun schrieb:


> hey guy allet fit im  schritt??



Guy? hmm wenn guy dann ne nicht alles fit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da muss wohl dann was abgefallen sein und ich finds nicht mehr....


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Pokemon?


Nein danke


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein danke


*zustimm*


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Pokemon?


Falsch


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> was is heut das thema?


schädelficken!



Karina*.* schrieb:


> Pokemon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im englischen kann man mit guy males und females ansprechen.


----------



## White-Frost (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Falsch


/sign


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> schädelficken


Sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> schädelficken!


abgelehnt!


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Pokemon?



Nee, eher nicht


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> schädelficken!


hört sich verdammt nach Punk an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Guy? hmm wenn guy dann ne nicht alles fit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wollt dich nur behandeln wie jeden anderen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..gut dann nenne ich dich ab jetzt ??? hmm Razyl kann en spitznamen abgeben..du bis jetzt ...Ei^^

Also 

Hey du Ei  alles fit bei dich??^^

im übrigen mach nur spaß keene sorge^^


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> hört sich verdammt nach Punk an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Nkss3sfFuuI


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> im englischen kann man mit guy males und females ansprechen.



-.- klugscheißer


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> hmm Razyl kann en spitznamen abgeben


Ich kann nicht nur einen abgeben sondern alle.


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> wollt dich nur behandeln wie jeden anderen hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schon richtig so, Emanzipation hier und da, aber die negativen Sachen will keine mitnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> wollt dich nur behandeln wie jeden anderen hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DU kannst mich nenen wie du willst aber nicht wie ein männliches geschlechtsteil oder eine instabile Eiweisbombe...xD


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2009)

kommt heute noch was gutes im Fernsehen?


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> kommt heute noch was gutes im Fernsehen?


Glaube nicht, sonst würde ich mich net langweilen^^


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, sonst würde ich mich net langweilen^^


 

och schade


----------



## White-Frost (31. Januar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> kommt heute noch was gutes im Fernsehen?


Nich das ich wüsste T.t


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Nkss3sfFuuI


Hmm, ok ... nicht ganz meine Punkrichtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich Punk höre dann entwerde oldschoolpunk wie Sex Pistols oder sowas:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHwf_5H-5ps


----------



## Aeonflu-X (31. Januar 2009)

Jutn Abend. =D
Findet schnell ein Thema.. Wie homer sagen würdeoring!


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Hmm, ok ... nicht ganz meine Punkrichtung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Jutn Abend. =D
> Findet schnell ein Thema.. Wie homer sagen würdeoring!


Thema: Punk!


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Hmm, ok ... nicht ganz meine Punkrichtung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine auch nicht...
wollte nur den link posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (31. Januar 2009)

also du hast ja versaute gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meinte eher eigentlich ein Hühner Ei net das eklige ding was du meinst^^

aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 i mach ja nur spaß kannst die anderen fragen die mich hier schon etwas länger kennen^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Thema: Punk!


Abgelehnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Dracun:
WIE DAS SIND NUR SCHERZE? DAS IST DEIN PURER ERNST IMMER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

hiho karina 
hi rest
;P fast an tha furios kenn ich schon zu oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bäh nix sinvolles im tv


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Januar 2009)

/me sets topic to punk! ficken, saufen, oi!


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abgelehnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann sag dochmal ein Thema das dich interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hiho karina
> hi rest
> ;P fast an tha furios kenn ich schon zu oft
> 
> ...



hallö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Angenommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


fixed


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> /me sets topic to punk! ficken, saufen, oi!



cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> hallö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


juhu jemand der antwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2009)

naja ich schau trotzdem mal ob was kommt
bye

vllt komm ich ja wieder


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> dann sag dochmal ein Thema das dich interessiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm
Punk ist langweilig, sucht maln ordentliches Thema, über das man diskuttieren kann und net sonen rotz da^^
@ Minas:
Abend


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> /me sets topic to punk! ficken, saufen, oi!


/sign

endlich mal ein sinnvolles Topic.
Ficken - ok
aber saufen?* /SIGN*


----------



## Dracun (31. Januar 2009)

Be Cool läuft zur Zeit is aber fast zu Ende...und der Film is cool


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Be Cool läuft zur Zeit is aber fast zu Ende...und der Film is cool


schon geshen .. ich hab babynator gekukt zum glaubs 3ten mal oder so xD


----------



## Dracun (31. Januar 2009)

mina der Goodmaster...wie gehts ...was steht im übrigen nette discu die ihr da hattet^^ du und chopi im irc^^


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Nimm IRC raus, dass kannste im IRC bereden., hier gehts um saufen!


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

xDD danke


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Nimm IRC raus, dass kannste im IRC bereden., hier gehts um saufen!


dann gib einen aus dann sauf ich mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

heute ist ein doofer tag :/ vorhin mein Barbar in Diablo im hardcore modus verreckt, dann in Sacred meinen dunkelelf im hardcore modus verloren jetzt meine Hochelfin..... alle chars an einen tag ermordet xD....


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Nimm IRC raus, dass kannste im IRC bereden., hier gehts um saufen!


Dann besauf dich
@ Karina:
wie bekommt man das denn hin :O


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Haha
edit:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX3UqY8KZpU


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann besauf dich
> @ Karina:
> wie bekommt man das denn hin :O



Weiß auch nicht xD....wo 1 char verreckt ist wollt ich hlat das spiel net mehr spielen hab ich gedacht spiel ich nen anderen bei nem anderen game weiter....  und so gings halt zu ende


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann besauf dich
> @ Karina:
> wie bekommt man das denn hin :O


Thema ist saufen, nicht meine aktivität!
Ausserdem gehts nicht, Fieber, Kopfschmerzen + halsschmerzen vertragen sich glau nicht gut mit Bier :/


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> heute ist ein doofer tag :/ vorhin mein Barbar in Diablo im hardcore modus verreckt, dann in Sacred meinen dunkelelf im hardcore modus verloren jetzt meine Hochelfin..... alle chars an einen tag ermordet xD....


mein beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hardcore mode ist einfach mies .. hab mit meinem auch selbstmord gemacht am ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwie muss man ja aufhören (und noch 10 andere mitnehmen xD)


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht xD....wo 1 char verreckt ist wollt ich hlat das spiel net mehr spielen hab ich gedacht spiel ich nen anderen bei nem anderen game weiter....  und so gings halt zu ende


Ahja....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Musstu halt neu anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Thema ist saufen, nicht meine aktivität!
> Ausserdem gehts nicht, Fieber, Kopfschmerzen + halsschmerzen vertragen sich glau nicht gut mit Bier :/


DAS ist owned


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Hmm, spiele "Softcore-Hardcore"

Aber nur @ Sacred, hab kein Dia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aufjedenfall, sobald mein CHar verreckt --> neu anfangen, aber eben noch Gold/Items/Runen mitnehmen, auf neuen Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte in Sacred Classic mal ne 200+ Welfe auf hardcore, als sie dann an einem der drölfmillionen Bugs verreckt ist, hatte ich kb mehr auf Hardcore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne xD...ich spiel jetzt nur noch sacred 2 softcore ist mir zu dämlich ich mach wieder hardcore mit diablo 3


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ne xD...ich spiel jetzt nur noch sacred 2 softcore ist mir zu dämlich ich mach wieder hardcore mit diablo 3





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diablo III... hoffentlich noch dieses jahr, brauch nen neues Diablo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

was spielste denn gerade @ Sacred? meine levelbereich, evt stoße ich dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> was spielste denn gerade @ Sacred? meine levelbereich, evt stoße ich dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab im softcore modus im closed net ne  Druidin auf level 10 glaub ich xD


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ne xD...ich spiel jetzt nur noch sacred 2 softcore ist mir zu dämlich ich mach wieder hardcore mit diablo 3



hui softcore  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ehm ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


freu mich auch auf d3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



najo bin ma pizza essen udn so bis späta


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> najo bin ma pizza essen udn so bis späta


Gib uns was ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich hab im softcore modus im closed net ne  Druidin auf level 10 glaub ich xD


Ach fuck, Sacred 2 habe ich ja garnicht xD
:S
meine Schuld


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Ach fuck, Sacred 2 habe ich ja garnicht xD
> :S
> meine Schuld


Haste nichts verpasst xD


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haste nichts verpasst xD


mehr Bugs als Classic? :>


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> mehr Bugs als Classic? :>


Ungefähr gleich soviele, aber das Spiel ist naja... nicht grade berauschend ist meine meinung.
Da fehlt irgendwie der Flair vom 1. Sacred


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

mia ias lahahahahangwaheilihig!


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> mehr Bugs als Classic? :>



Also ich spiel es erst seit 2.3.4 und ich hatte noch keinen einzigen bug


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Januar 2009)

Öhm karina die reden von sacred xD


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Öhm karina die reden von sacred xD



Nein es ging drum ob Sacred 2 so viele bugs wie classic hat bei den beitrag auf den ich geantwortet hab


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Also ich spiel es erst seit 2.3.4 und ich hatte noch keinen einzigen bug


Sacred 2 hat schon Version 2.xx?


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Sacred 2 hat schon Version 2.xx?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war schon bei releas 2.0.2 oder so


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Januar 2009)

Achso ;D

ich dachte auch du redest von WOW... wusste ganet, dass es schon soviele versionen gibt ^^


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Achso ;D
> 
> ich dachte auch du redest von WOW... wusste ganet, dass es schon soviele versionen gibt ^^



Ach was ich spiel doch gar kein wow was soll ich daovn dann von mir geben xD


----------



## Dracun (31. Januar 2009)

so bin dann mal wech bye bye und guts nächtle


----------



## White-Frost (31. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> so bin dann mal wech bye bye und guts nächtle


Gute Nacht hmm


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> miar ias lahahahahangwaheilihig!


imernoch!


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Januar 2009)

bwah  noch 1 1/2 Stunden und 7 Tage  ;D


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> moin



huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Januar 2009)

Tach Vanth


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> bwah  noch 1 1/2 Stunden und 7 Tage  ;D


Falsch, noch 6 Monate


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Falsch, noch 6 Monate
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bis?


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Re


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> bis?


frag ich mich auch


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Re


wb kollege^^


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wb kollege^^


Mit dir hab ich auch noch n Hühnchen zu rupfen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Mit dir hab ich auch noch n Hühnchen zu rupfen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was hab ich den jetzt schon wieder angestellt?


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lets jump!


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

du warst sehhhhhr böse *Peitsche raushol* XD


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> moin


Abend Vanth/saytan


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> du warst sehhhhhr böse *Peitsche raushol* XD


Omg ich bin aber kein hexer!


----------



## White-Frost (31. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> :bounce:
> ...


*mitbouncen tu*


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Re!


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> *mitbouncen tu*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lets jump!


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> bounce.gifbounce_red.gifbounce.gifbounce_red.gifbounce.gifbounce_red.gifbounce.g
> ifbounce_red.gifbounce.gifbounce_red.gif
> lets jump!


fail?


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Lalalalalalala lalala lalala lalalalalalalal lalalalala!


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> fail?


ja^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Lalalalalalala lalala lalala lalalalalalalal lalalalala!


A) Du singst gerne
b) dir ist langweilig

Entscheide dich jetzt!^^


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Rufen sie jetzt an! Ist Karina langweilig oder singt sie gerne!
1000 Euro sicher!


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> A) Du singst gerne
> b) dir ist langweilig
> 
> Entscheide dich jetzt!^^



Beides Richtig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Lalalalalalala lalala lalala lalalalalalalal lalalalala!


Was für eine Stimme Haaammer Wahnsinn wow echt uiiiii und dieser Songtext so orginel und wow und hammer


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Rufen sie jetzt an! Ist Karina langweilig oder singt sie gerne!
> 1000 Euro sicher!


Telefonjoker ist verboten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Karina
Das geht doch so nicht, wo kommen wir denn dahin wenn einfach jeder alle Antworten nimmt und die richtig sind.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Rufen sie jetzt an! Ist Karina langweilig oder singt sie gerne!
> 1000 Euro sicher!


*anruf*
klingel klingel
*tokio hotel warteton*
hmm 

*Hallo danke das sie mitgemacht haben,doch unsere leitungen sind besetzt,versuchen sie es ein andermal*


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

omg wieso kommt jetzt auf MTV so ein Mist über Hulk Hogan -.-


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth hat mal wieder Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Beides Richtig!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 mir is auch langweilig!


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> omg wieso kommt jetzt auf MTV so ein Mist über Hulk Hogan -.-


Hulk hogan ist doch toll^^


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Wem langweilig ist, soll Futurama anmachen^^


----------



## White-Frost (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Hulk hogan ist doch toll^^


I am a real American fight for the right of every man *seine Musik mit summ*


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> *anruf*
> klingel klingel
> *tokio hotel warteton* [sup]<--- Hier hätte ich schon das Telefon an die Wand geworfen
> 
> ...


Jetzt kommt Jackass, danach Drawn Together und dann Family Guy


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wem langweilig ist, soll Futurama anmachen^^


Ehem nein.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> I am a real American fight for the right of every man *seine Musik mit summ*


^^


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> I am a real American fight for the right of every man *seine Musik mit summ*



Der hat nen lied gemacht?


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

KArina, du hast zwar grad folgendes feschrieben


Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ach was ich spiel doch gar kein wow was soll ich daovn dann von mir geben xD


aber in deinem Profil [KLICK] steht


> Interessen | WoW und Xbox 360 spielen


Warum das?


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Hulk hogan ist doch toll^^


Mich interessiert, aber nicht wie und wo er wohnt.



Razyl schrieb:


> Ehem nein.


NICHTS GEGEN FUTURAMA!


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Der hat nen lied gemacht?


WWE Titelsong 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Der hat nen lied gemacht?


Jeder oder fast jeder Wrestler hat ein Lied.


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> NICHTS GEGEN FUTURAMA!


Hab ich was dagegen gesagt? ich wills mir nur net anschauen


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich was dagegen gesagt? ich wills mir nur net anschauen


Eben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mich interessiert, aber nicht wie und wo er wohnt.


ach das mit seiner großbusigen ollen und großbusigen tochter und seinem komischen sohn,ja das ist behindert^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Eben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mag die Serie net, Simpsons > Futurama


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mag die Serie net, Simpsons > Futurama


Bin ich ja auch deiner Meinung, aber Futurama ist auch toll.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Nacht, ich leg mich jetzt schlafen...


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> KArina, du hast zwar grad folgendes feschrieben
> 
> aber in deinem Profil [KLICK] steht
> 
> Warum das?



Das ist noch wo ich die wow test version gespielt hab ^^ ( wobei ich anmerken will das 10 tage ziehmlich mikrig zum testen sind dafür das man fast nichts darf-.-)


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Nacht, ich leg mich jetzt schlafen...


Nacht


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Nacht, ich leg mich jetzt schlafen...


Gute nacht


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt Jackass, danach Drawn Together und dann Family Guy


Family Guy ist toll!
Simpson > Futurama > Family Guy > all > South Park > Yu Gi Oh *fg*


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Nacht, ich leg mich jetzt schlafen...


Nacht.
Was macht so der Rest?


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Family Guy ist toll!
> Simpson > Futurama > Family Guy > all > South Park > Yu Gi Oh *fg*


He! South Park ist cool.
Edit: Ups. Doppelpost.


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was macht so der Rest?


Sich Langweilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sich Langweilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sich Langweilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nacht.
> Was macht so der Rest?


ich suche ob ich irgendwo the legend of the seeker episode 11 gucken kann,nur da es im ami fernsehen läuft wirds schwer das genau am erscheinungstag zu finden^^


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> He! South Park ist cool.


Meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht, habe 6 Folgen gesehen, nur 2mal lachen müssen.

Also southpark finde ich einfach unlustig.
und dann macht die Sendung keinen Sinn und ist beschissen.


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Wie findet ihr Jackass?


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Nett
Aber nicht so gut wie Kenny vs Spenny


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr Jackass?


langweilig


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr Jackass?


O M G
So ein schwachsinn


----------



## White-Frost (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr Jackass?


Total beschissen es gibt find ich nix unlustigeres wie dieser Sinnlose Schmerz und die billigen unspektakulären Stunts find des einfach nur ne Sendung führ Behinderte also was unlustigeres wie diese Selbstverstümmelungen gibts einfach nich


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Ich find weder was an jackass noch an kenny vs dingsbums toll...für mich einfach nur schwachsinn...


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Gibts so kleine szenen die okay sind aber ansonsten bullshit find ich irgendwie langweilig,dschungel camp bringt sogar mehr unterhaltung^^


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Selbstverstümmelung? 

Also ich weiß noch, echt geil war in JackAss The Move (1 oder 2) als sie einfach in Baumarkt sind, sich auch nen Klo das dort ausgestellt war gesessen haben, und Zeitung gelesen + einen Abgeseilt haben 
Göttlich


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Und was ist Kenny vs Spenny?


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und was ist Kenny vs Spenny?


von den machern von south park irgendso ne komische sendung soweit ich weiss^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und was ist Kenny vs Spenny?


Genauso so ein Quatsch


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und was ist Kenny vs Spenny?



Schwachsinn... furzwettbewert wars in der werbung oder? und eier test?....sorry... ich kann an 2 männern...2 typisch dummen männern die ihre komplexe im fernseh ausleben nichts tolles finden...^^


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenny_vs._Spenny

Die "harte" Rohversion von Elton vs SImon, falls du das kennst.

Kanadisches Fernsehen, 2 Freunde, die sich immer Herausfordern.
Zbs.: wer kann länger ohne Hände auskommen
Wer kann länger nackt leben
Wer kann länger mit einem totem Oktopus auf dem Kopf leben .....
etc

Der eine ist ein sozialer, netter Mensch (Spenny), der andere, Kenny, ist ein assi Arschloch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> von den machern von south park irgendso ne komische sendung soweit ich weiss^^


Falsch ...
Sind 2 Kindergartenfreunde die ne Sendung machen, einer von beiden hat mal bei 3 Southparkfolgen (3!) das Drehbuch geschrieben, ist keineswegs von den Machern von Southpark, das sind Ammis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Januar 2009)

poppunk <33


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Falsch ...
> Sind 2 Kindergartenfreunde die ne Sendung machen, einer von beiden hat mal bei 3 Southparkfolgen (3!) das Drehbuch geschrieben, ist keineswegs von den Machern von Southpark, das sind Ammis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm hab mal auf mtv gehört als sie das vorgestelt haben in der werbung von den machern von southpark


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> poppunk <33


grad sehr passend^^


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Die "harte" Rohversion von Elton vs SImon, falls du das kennst.


Kenn ich. Also sie ein Porno schauten... lol


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> grad sehr passend^^


in der tat. ich hör grad anti-flag


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kenn ich. Also sie ein Porno schauten... lol


Schau dir einfach http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJXMyrRAe04...=1&index=25 an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sagt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kenn ich. Also sie ein Porno schauten... lol


was warn des für ne herausforderung?^^


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> hmm hab mal auf mtv gehört als sie das vorgestelt haben in der werbung von den machern von southpark


_Seit 2005 arbeitet Hotz als Berater bei der Animationsserie South Park, für die er auch die Folgen „Der Treibhauseffekt“, „Das Weissagungsgerät“ und „Ei-fersucht“ schrieb._

Ist nur Berater


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> was warn des für ne herausforderung?^^


Wer zuerst nen harten bekommt @ Pornoschauen hat verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

.........lalalala lalal lalalalalalal lalala lalalala slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lalala


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> .........lalalala lalal lalalalalalal lalala lalalala slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lalala


Kannst du auch was anderes Singen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Wer zuerst nen harten bekommt @ Pornoschauen hat verloren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer hat gewonnen und wie lang haben die durchgehaklten?^^


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kannst du auch was anderes Singen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne ich kann aber instrumente spielen xD *Gitarre auspack*

*zumululululul zumululul* xD


----------



## White-Frost (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ne ich kann aber instrumente spielen xD *Gitarre auspack*
> 
> *zumululululul zumululul* xD


Die Welt besser^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ne ich kann aber instrumente spielen xD *Gitarre auspack*
> 
> *zumululululul zumululul* xD


Sehr schöne klänge -.-


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ne ich kann aber instrumente spielen xD *Gitarre auspack*
> 
> *zumululululul zumululul* xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist aber nur ein Instrument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Die Welt besser^^



Die welt besser? kapier ich net ganz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Und was haltet ihr von Drawn Together?


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und was haltet ihr von Drawn Together?


fnid ich auch nicht witzig^^


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

ich kann auch flöten =P


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wer hat gewonnen und wie lang haben die durchgehaklten?^^


Unentschieden, haben beide den Porno komplett ohne Ständer durchgeschaut :>


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

ich will oc gucken^^


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wer hat gewonnen und wie lang haben die durchgehaklten?^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXYty-06DQQ



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ich kann auch flöten =P


Das ruft eigentlich sehr laut nach nem Perversen Komment ich lass es sein hmm

Die Welt besser = gleicher Müll^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ich kann auch flöten =P


Sei blos froh das Minas net hier ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ich will oc gucken^^


Das ist doch voll der Mist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist doch voll der Mist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Näää is eig ganz cool...^^ und ich als Junger Hopper sag das XD


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Näää is eig ganz cool...^^ und ich als Junger Hopper sag das XD


Ich sag dir das uach immer,oc ist scheiße ^^


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

dubidubidubidu....


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> dubidubidubidu....


Oi ne andere Melodie


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Klappe Vanth..^^ O.C. hat richtig style XD


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

O.C. ist so schlecht und langweilig, da könnte man kotzen^^.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

was ihr da alles spamt inder zeit Oo ist ja schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Vorallendingen ist OC so richtig .....^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was ihr da alles spamt inder zeit Oo ist ja schlimm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tjo selber schuld^^


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was ihr da alles spamt inder zeit Oo ist ja schlimm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin nicht schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

hübsche frauen sind nie schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

jutn abend leute


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo selber schuld^^


laber nid


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn abend leute


tachwohl


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hübsche frauen sind nie schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


...und da werd ich als schleimer abgetan...


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn abend leute



Abend


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

hallo Manoroth


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ...und da werd ich als schleimer abgetan...



biste auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> biste auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahjaaa^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> biste auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Voll dat mobbing hier^^


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ...und da werd ich als schleimer abgetan...



Er ist einfach ein super netter kerl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

ich mache nur oft komplimente das isn unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

wir sind alle schleimer^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Er ist einfach ein super netter kerl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*hihi*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ...und da werd ich als schleimer abgetan...


Hmm, dann bin ich mal der Assi 


Minastirit schrieb:


> hübsche frauen sind nie schuld


Wer ist hier hübsch? oO *fg*


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Er ist einfach ein super netter kerl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und die olle fällt noch voll drauf rein^^

aber gibts ja immer noch den sack


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Hmm, dann bin ich mal der Assi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aso du nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Er meint Karina. Nicht dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Hmm, dann bin ich mal der Assi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du natürlich,sehr attraktiv


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Minas und toll? Sorry, du irrst dich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Minas: Komplimente sind auch Schleimmethoden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> und die olle fällt noch voll drauf rein^^
> 
> aber gibts ja immer noch den sack



olle .. sowas hör ich immer nur vom kolegen ausm ts .. heisst das soviel wie frau oder wie schlampe?


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Minas und toll? Sorry, du irrst dich da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


vorallem wenn es andauernd kommt^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> olle .. sowas hör ich immer nur vom kolegen ausm ts .. heisst das soviel wie frau oder wie schlampe?


frauen oder eher mädchen


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Hmm, dann bin ich mal der Assi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



-.- danke


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Minas und toll? Sorry, du irrst dich da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit belidigungen bekommt man jedenfalls keine frauen ... da bleib ich lieber nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Neee, Schlampe nicht, aber die Olle eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Januar 2009)

Hui ich merk grade, dass laute musik wach macht  ;D


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Hui ich merk grade, dass laute musik wach macht  ;D


blitzmerker ^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Neee, Schlampe nicht, aber die Olle eben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Olle ist ein wort für alles^^

Er olle,du olle,er sie es olle die ganze welt olle


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> frauen oder eher mädchen



hmm also er meint olle = biatch die er fürs b ett braucht hmm .. najo ich find klingt doof ..
ich leib lieber bei der bezeichnung engel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mir egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genau mein motto, aber ich werd gleich als Schleimer abgetan :/ pff


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> -.- danke


siehe das *fg* und mein Comment davor 



Minastirit schrieb:


> mir egal  mit belidigungen bekommt man jedenfalls keine frauen ... da bleib ich lieber nett


Ich bin so wie ich bin, könnte glaub nicht glücklich sein mit ner Freundin, die auf ein verstelltes Ich steht


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau mein motto, aber ich werd gleich als Schleimer abgetan :/ pff


tja man muss es geschickt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder sonen süssen ava haben wie ich *g*


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm also er meint olle = biatch die er fürs b ett braucht hmm .. najo ich find klingt doof ..
> ich leib lieber bei der bezeichnung engel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es schleimt hier grad,merkt ihr auch etwas?


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Es schleimt hier grad,merkt ihr auch etwas?


Hmm, eindeutig ja!

Mir aber wayne


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> siehe das *fg* und mein Comment davor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 ich bin immer so .. 
freundlich zu allen deppen aka mitmenschen
und sehr freundlich zu allen schönen frauen .. war ich schon immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und es wirkt^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tja man muss es geschickt machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Geschickt machen, du haust hier Kompliment nach Kompliment raus, das ist geschick? naja^^
UNd ich schleim mich net mal ein, da ich das net brauch, bin einfach nur nett >>


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Es schleimt hier grad,merkt ihr auch etwas?


nur weil du deine freundin biatch nennst muss ich das nid oder -.-


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geschickt machen, du haust hier Kompliment nach Kompliment raus, das ist geschick? naja^^
> UNd ich schleim mich net mal ein, da ich das net brauch, bin einfach nur nett >>


muss ich herrn obama mal zustimmen


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geschickt machen, du haust hier Kompliment nach Kompliment raus, das ist geschick? naja^^
> UNd ich schleim mich net mal ein, da ich das net brauch, bin einfach nur nett >>


jajo ^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> muss ich herrn o*s*ama mal zustimmen


fixed^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nur weil du deine freundin biatch nennst muss ich das nid oder -.-


Tuh ich gar nicht,ich sg nichtmal olle zu ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das problem ist karina ist nicht deine freundin ^^


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

omg... und ihr redet alle wieder über die dame/die frau/das mädchen/die olle...


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich bin immer so ..
> freundlich zu allen deppen aka mitmenschen
> und sehr freundlich zu allen schönen frauen .. war ich schon immer
> 
> ...


Dann musst du eig nicht betonen das du nett zu Frauen bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw.:
Bester Thread des Tages:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=88603
!
/discuss
Ich sag 29 cm!


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> omg... und ihr redet alle wieder über die dame/die frau/das mädchen/die olle...


ne ich red über dich,ich fand dich schon immer sehr attraktiv du lorielle des buffeds


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm also er meint olle = biatch die er fürs b ett braucht hmm .. najo ich find klingt doof ..
> ich leib lieber bei der bezeichnung engel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In Bayern/Österreich heißt olle = alle ^^

z.b.: Kennts iah olle moi kema ? = Könntet ihr alle bitte/mal kommen ?

Österreicher an die Macht !

lg


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jajo ^^


Minas, du schleimst, ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEhsWGWI7b8


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Tuh ich gar nicht,ich sg nichtmal olle zu ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nö ich nenn sie ja auch nid engel Oo .. ich nenn sie nur karina ..


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

31,1 cm


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Dann musst du eig nicht betonen das du nett zu Frauen bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



fragt sich welcher .,.. der obere oder der untere
oben 28
unten 12+ ^^


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> omg... und ihr redet alle wieder über die dame/die frau/das mädchen/die olle...


Ich nicht 
Die Dame unter uns ist mir Wayne wie dein Socken


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ne ich red über dich,ich fand dich schon immer sehr attraktiv du lorielle des buffeds


igit .. noch ein grund das ich mir kein tschungel camp mist ankuk


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> fragt sich welcher .,.. der obere oder der untere
> oben 28
> unten 12+ ^^


Oh gott nun geht das los :/


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nö ich nenn sie ja auch nid engel Oo .. ich nenn sie nur karina ..


Aber die vielen komplimente


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Ich bin doch eh der Netteste hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Aber die vielen komplimente


und etzt? man muss für die zukunft vorsogen *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin doch eh der Netteste hier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gar nid war :/


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ne ich red über dich,ich fand dich schon immer sehr attraktiv du lorielle des buffeds


Ich habs schon immer geahnt... an deinen heißen Blicken die du mir zuwirfst...
Und Zez meine Socken sind nicht wayne...^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und etzt? man muss für die zukunft vorsogen *g*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jop aber erstmal musst dir jemand besorgen dr das mit dem sack regelt


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gar nid war :/


Doch!


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Januar 2009)

Muss es hier jeden tag jetzt um Karina gehen ? Manchmal glaub ich hier treffen viele einfach zu wenige mädels und müssen deswegen immer drüber reden Oo

achja ich mein 29,8574 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und etzt? man muss für die zukunft vorsogen *g*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn das deine Freundin wüsste...


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

is doch egal wenn minas karina kommplimente macht... is doch sein bier.. junge junge ihr habt probs^^


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich habs schon immer geahnt... an deinen heißen Blicken die du mir zuwirfst...
> Und Zez meine Socken sind nicht wayne...^^


klar die haste für 2 cent aus ebay wie deine hose für 1 euro du esel xD

joo jetzt ists raus lorielle london


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Muss es hier jeden tag jetzt um Karina gehen ? Manchmal glaub ich hier treffen viele einfach zu wenige mädels und müssen deswegen immer drüber reden Oo
> 
> lg


/sign


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> jop aber erstmal musst dir jemand besorgen dr das mit dem sack regelt


hab ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Und Zez meine Socken sind nicht wayne...^^


Mir schon


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Mir schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmmm vll. bist du wayne xD


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hab ich doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt,aber ich muss ja warten muss sie ja erstmal finden


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Muss es hier jeden tag jetzt um Karina gehen ? Manchmal glaub ich hier treffen viele einfach zu wenige mädels und müssen deswegen immer drüber reden Oo
> 
> achja ich mein 29,8574
> 
> ...



go cry emo kid ^^
schreib ich hier das sie sich ausziehen soll? nein
schreib ich ne richtige anmache ? nein

bin ich einfach nur nett? ja ..
was ihr für probleme habt ..


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> hmmm vll. bist du wayne xD


jaja ich ruf schonmal das galileo mystery team w8


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> hmmm vll. bist du wayne xD


evt für bestimmte Personen 
Ich sagte ja auch das Karina mir wayne ist, dann werde ich wohl auf für jemand wayne sein


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

...ich geh mal Sacred 2 zocken bis das thema hier bei euch mal wieder fertig ist...


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

_Cheri Cheri Lady
Goin' through emotion
Love is where you find it
Listen to your heart
Cheri Cheri Lady
Livin' in devotion
Always like the first time
Let me take a part_


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Januar 2009)

Komplimente machen geht ja noch (solangs nicht übertrieben wird) aber darüber gleich wieder ein großes Thema zu machen is doch nicht nötig ? Lasst doch jeden schleimer sein wie er will auch wenn er es nicht zugeben will, erreichen wird hier sowieso niemand was ^^ erinnert mich immer an "Schwiegertochter gesucht" xD

lg


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> evt für bestimmte Personen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


er ist zez wayne der bruder von john 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bin ich einfach nur nett? ja ..


Was denkste was ich bin....


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Jo mach du das. Wir warten auf dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ...ich geh mal Sacred 2 zocken bis das thema hier bei euch mal wieder fertig ist...



viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ...ich geh mal Sacred 2 zocken bis das thema hier bei euch mal wieder fertig ist...



wie is sacred 2 so? überlege mir ob cih das kaufen soll


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> jaja ich ruf schonmal das galileo mystery team w8


Bitte... ich hab schon Angst...


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> er ist zez wayne der bruder von john


Naja
eig John "Das ZeZ" Norris

aber das ist nen anders Thema


----------



## Nuffing (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> evt für bestimmte Personen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


phh toll wetten ich bin dir wayne aber sonst niemand und nur das weil ich weiblich bin..find ich unfair


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was denkste was ich bin....


du bist nen typ mit ner sig die mir nid gefällt aber sonst ganz ok ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Januar 2009)

Mina ich hab nichts gegen dich weil du nett bist, es geht einfach drum das die andern ein thema draus machen Oo Wobei ich jetzt ja noch dazu beitrag -.-

Was haltet ihr von "Operation: Walküre" ? Hab den mir heut angesehn und fand den nich sooooo dolle

lg


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> phh toll wetten ich bin dir wayne aber sonst niemand und nur das weil ich weiblich bin..find ich unfair


ich find lorielle attraktiver als dich also brauchs keine angst haben ^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> phh toll wetten ich bin dir wayne aber sonst niemand und nur das weil ich weiblich bin..find ich unfair


SEHT ihr .. das habt ihr davon .. unfreundiches pack hier .. tse


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Mina ich hab nichts gegen dich weil du nett bist, es geht einfach drum das die andern ein thema draus machen Oo Wobei ich jetzt ja noch dazu beitrag -.-
> 
> Was haltet ihr von "Operation: Walküre" ? Hab den mir heut angesehn und fand den nich sooooo dolle
> 
> lg


noch nicht gesehen aber seltsamer fall des benjamin buttons


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du bist nen typ mit ner sig die mir nid gefällt aber sonst ganz ok ^^


Ja dann mach mir ne neue ordentliche und ich bin zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich bin auch nur nett zu mädchen ><


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Mina ich hab nichts gegen dich weil du nett bist, es geht einfach drum das die andern ein thema draus machen Oo Wobei ich jetzt ja noch dazu beitrag -.-
> 
> Was haltet ihr von "Operation: Walküre" ? Hab den mir heut angesehn und fand den nich sooooo dolle
> 
> lg



ja das die so ein prob damit haben regt mich auch auf .. najo was solls

den film fand ich ganz ok .. najo gibt bessere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja dann mach mir ne neue ordentliche und ich bin zufrieden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gute einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nein ich mach dir keine sig mit diesem kaka typ^^


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> phh toll wetten ich bin dir wayne aber sonst niemand und nur das weil ich weiblich bin..find ich unfair


Ne
Ich hab nur nix mir dir am Hut oO
Vanth ist mir zbs auch wayne....
Minas, Chopi und zbs Dracun nicht - weil ich sei schon lange kenne aus Buffed, und ich es merken würde / traurig fände, wenn einer aufhört hier zu schreiben.
Sorry, falsch verstanden :S


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Januar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> noch nicht gesehen aber seltsamer fall des benjamin buttons


Will ich mir auch mal ansehen, klingt wie ein gudder film, besonders aus der werbung usw.

lg


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> SEHT ihr .. das habt ihr davon .. unfreundiches pack hier .. tse


Ja unfreundliches Pack... Pff!


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gute einstellung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann was anderes ordentliches, war nurn vorschlag von mir. Von mir aus auch was anderes,nur net son anime quatsch^^


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Jetzt  kommt Family Guy!


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

einigen wir uns darauf das manche nett zu karina sind und sie manchen egal is und lassn das thema ruhen^^


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

GoGo Razly Sig mit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Was ist eig mit Dracun..? länger nix von dem geschrieben gesehen...


----------



## Mefisthor (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann was anderes ordentliches, war nurn vorschlag von mir. Von mir aus auch was anderes,nur net son anime quatsch^^


Da bin ich wohl der einzige von den Photoshoppern der nich anime mag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> GoGo Razly Sig mit:


Nicht so ein Bild...


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Der schreibt doch die ganze Zeit irgendwo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der schreibt doch die ganze Zeit irgendwo.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Echt... Nachtschwärmer aber nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht so ein Bild...


Aber ein Erotisches!
Wie Sig 6 @ GFX battle .D


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

Ich frage mich, ob die in Amerika Avatare von Merkel haben.


----------



## Zez (31. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob die in Amerika Avatare von Merkel haben.


Klaaaaaaa



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


not

Naja ich mag den Ava auch nicht, und den Hype um Obama ... er ist auch nur nen Mensch oO


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Aber ein Erotisches!
> Wie Sig 7 @ GFX battle .D


Nein sicherlich net.
@Skatero: 
Will ich gar nicht so genau wissen^^
@ Silenzz: doch


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Aber ein Erotisches!
> Wie Sig 7 @ GFX battle .D



sig 7? dachte das war sig 6 die s8xy ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Klaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jap .. hand aufs herz .. wer von euch hat geglaubt das ers überleben wird ..
ich nicht .. habs gehofft aber dachte gibt irgendwo sonen psyco der ihn abballern will ..


----------



## Zez (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sig 7? dachte das war sig 6 die s8xy ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


neee
was ist den an 2 nackten Frauen erotisch oO
Hast du Träume :S


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Echt... Nachtschwärmer aber nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


designthread und irc isser noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Will ich mir auch mal ansehen, klingt wie ein gudder film, besonders aus der werbung usw.
> 
> lg


jaa also der film ist sehr lang,aber ich fand ihn gut,musst idch halt nur drauf einstellen das er sehr lang ist.Aber der ist spannend,traurig,witzig.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> neee
> was ist den an 2 nackten Frauen erotisch oO
> Hast du Träume :S



weis auch nid .. ich fand ja den strand erotisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schöner strand zum baden und so ..


----------



## Zez (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jap .. hand aufs herz .. wer von euch hat geglaubt das ers überleben wird ..
> ich nicht .. habs gehofft aber dachte gibt irgendwo sonen psyco der ihn abballern will ..


Na das kommt noch, wie mit M.L.King 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wäre wohl das beste für die Welt - dann wird sie auf die enormen Probleme mit Rassismus in der USA aufmerksam ...
Sorry für so böse Hintergedanken, natürlich ist es NIE gut wenn jemand erschossen wird...


----------



## Zez (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> weis auch nid .. ich fand ja den strand erotisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bitte dich, Strommast >>>erotischer>>> Badestrand
aber 1000mal!


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Na das kommt noch, wie mit M.L.King
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



najo wette mit kolegen hab ich noch 3+ jahre zeit ^^ ich glaub an die psycos dieser welt ..


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, Strommast >>>erotischer>>> Badestrand
> aber 1000mal!



strand ist doch erotisch
super viel sand das dir im arsch juckt xDD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> strand ist doch erotisch
> super viel sand das dir im arsch juckt xDD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du kommst auf IDeen^^


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> strand ist doch erotisch
> super viel sand das dir im arsch juckt xDD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Manchmal kneift dich noch ein Krebs was?


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

ne nur auf tasächliche begebenheiten ..
war echt nid gut^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Manchmal kneift dich noch ein Krebs was?


des ist mir zum glück nid passiert^^


----------



## Nuffing (1. Februar 2009)

Thema scheint sich geändert zu haben^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Thema scheint sich geändert zu haben^^


Wetten gleich ist wieder was anderes Thema?


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Ja extra für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

juhu s8xy russin ist zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht den wodka auf ..
@ rest jaja leckt mich xD


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> juhu s8xy russin ist zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


SICHERLICH NET!


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wetten gleich ist wieder was anderes Thema?


hmm thema hat sich doch garn id geändert .. sind immer noch bei erotik : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wetten gleich ist wieder was anderes Thema?


.....ähm ja und karina alda und minas und schleime und jajahahahaha usw


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> juhu s8xy russin ist zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich lecke doch keine Männer.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> SICHERLICH NET!


das ist geschrieben nicht das es einer macht ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> .....ähm ja und karina alda und minas und schleime und jajahahahaha usw


das thema ist öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> juhu s8xy russin ist zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nix gegen russinen aba mir wäre sake lieber^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

und ich bin froh das es keiner von euch machen will sonst hätt ich angst


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nix gegen russinen aba mir wäre sake lieber^^


SÄUFER (!)


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nix gegen russinen aba mir wäre sake lieber^^


sake + japanerin? hmm najo die aus need 4 speed tokio drift sahen schon g0il aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm thema hat sich doch garn id geändert .. sind immer noch bei erotik :


*assi einschalt*
Was hat Karina + eroitk gemeinsam? oO
*assi ausschalt*


Minastirit schrieb:


> juhu s8xy russin ist zurück  macht den wodka auf ..
> @ rest jaja leckt mich xD


Mag keinen Wodka mehr


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

alle müssen gleich was zu dem leckt mich sagen xD damit ja keiner auf die idee kommt sie wären schwul ... maaaan seid ihr lustig Oo beim Thema schwul werden hier auch die meisten gleich böse und findens nicht lustig. seid ihr ein wenig verklemmt ?

lg


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nix gegen russinen aba mir wäre sake lieber^^


Gib mir nen sixxer ich brauch dafür grade 7 Züge xD
Mit andern Worten, mir wär ein Sechser lieber....^^

@Zez: Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu...^^


----------



## White-Frost (1. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> *assi einschalt*
> Was hat Karina + eroitk gemeinsam? oO
> *assi ausschalt*


Irgendwie fand ich des nach der Kompliment und Streit häufung aufgrund ihres Aussehens die letzten Tage richtig lustig^^ Weisa uch nich xD


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> *assi einschalt*
> Was hat Karina + eroitk gemeinsam? oO
> *assi ausschalt*



beides hast du nicht? hmm^^


----------



## Nuffing (1. Februar 2009)

das thema ist ja noch langweiliger.... Fast so schlimm wie fußball wenn ihr typen drüber anfängt was für tussen GOILALODSJHFLSDF ausehen -.-


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

So ich bin mal weg tschüssi


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Tschüss


----------



## Manoroth (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sake + japanerin? hmm najo die aus need 4 speed tokio drift sahen schon g0il aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



japanerinen sind auch ok^^   (mag die japanischen schuluniformen^^)


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> das thema ist ja noch langweiliger.... Fast so schlimm wie fußball wenn ihr typen drüber anfängt was für tussen GOILALODSJHFLSDF ausehen -.-


fussball suxx ...


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> So ich bin mal weg tschüssi


Vanth wir sehn uns^^..
Ich bin auch mal afk Pizza machen!


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> das thema ist ja noch langweiliger.... Fast so schlimm wie fußball wenn ihr typen drüber anfängt was für tussen GOILALODSJHFLSDF ausehen -.-


HEBT DIE FAUST HOCH FÜR DEN *BFC*!!!!!!!! DYNAMO


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> So ich bin mal weg tschüssi


bye


----------



## Zez (1. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> alle müssen gleich was zu dem leckt mich sagen xD damit ja keiner auf die idee kommt sie wären schwul ... maaaan seid ihr lustig Oo beim Thema schwul werden hier auch die meisten gleich böse und findens nicht lustig. seid ihr ein wenig verklemmt ?
> 
> lg


Mein Gott
*ahh schwule ihh igitt*
Nein echt nicht, meine Fresse, wer halt nen Mann leiber als ne Frau hat - wieso nicht?
Gleichberechtigung und so ...
Das einzige was mich stört ... ich würde NICHT in den Arsch gef... werden wollen :S
Und ich will auch nicht in nen Arsch Fi... :S
Aber anderes Thema 

Wegen Schwulen: Sind mir wayne, ich kenne keine Perönlich 
Und ob ich jemand mag oder nicht, stellt sich erst heraus wenn ich jemanden kenne - egal ob die Person nen Terrorist ist, ein Schwuler oder ein Baby.
Verurteilen kann ich sie jedoch schon davor - was bei Schwulen allerdings nicht der Fall ist


----------



## Nuffing (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> So ich bin mal weg tschüssi



Ich geh glaub auch.... ich will weder wissen was für tussen geil aussehen noch mir sagen lassen das ich scheiße ausseh...


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> japanerinen sind auch ok^^   (mag die japanischen schuluniformen^^)


au ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich geh glaub auch.... ich will weder wissen was für tussen geil aussehen noch mir sagen lassen das ich scheiße ausseh...


tust du doch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich geh glaub auch.... ich will weder wissen was für tussen geil aussehen noch mir sagen lassen das ich scheiße ausseh...


Sagt doch niemand oO
SIehst ja auch nicht schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Engelsmily*


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Fast so schlimm wenn ihr typen drüber anfängt was für tussen GOILALODSJHFLSDF ausehen -.-


fühl mich angesprochen ! GOILAODSJHFLSDF !!!!

ölge


----------



## White-Frost (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> fussball suxx ...


/sign

Aber ums Frauen geilheits Thema zu vertiefen Postet doch jeder mal n Bild von ner Tusse die er richtig Hammer findet hmm malg ucken wie weit die Geschmäcker auseinander fallen =P


----------



## White-Frost (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tust du doch gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sehr überzeugend^^


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich geh glaub auch.... ich will weder wissen was für tussen geil aussehen noch mir sagen lassen das ich scheiße ausseh...


das vorhin mit dir und lorielle nicht ernst nehmen ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Aber ums Frauen geilheits Thema zu vertiefen Postet doch jeder mal n Bild von ner Tusse die er richtig Hammer findet hmm malg ucken wie weit die Geschmäcker auseinander fallen =P


Handball>Fußball
Beides goil^^ 
Und was meinst du mit "Tusse"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

DYNAMOOOOO OHOOOHOOOOOO


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

hmm da muss ich ma bild suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (1. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Aber ums Frauen geilheits Thema zu vertiefen Postet doch jeder mal n Bild von ner Tusse die er richtig Hammer findet hmm malg ucken wie weit die Geschmäcker auseinander fallen =P





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> das vorhin mit dir und lorielle nicht ernst nehmen ^^



Nen icht nur du allgemein auch Zez grad was ich mit errotik zu tun hab und so zeug.... was nicht erotisch ist ist auch meist nicht hübsch... sowas muss ich mir jetzt hier nicht antun das jetzt jeder auf mir rum hackt ohne das ich der person was getan hab


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm da muss ich ma bild suchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jessica alba,dan kriegste auch 4 säcke gratis dazu


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Handball>Fußball
> Beides goil^^
> Und was meinst du mit "Tusse"?
> 
> ...


all > Handball



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Karina: Hat doch niemand gesagt, dass du schlecht aussiehst (jedenfalls nicht ernst gemeint)


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Nen icht nur du allgemein auch Zez grad was ich mit errotik zu tun hab und so zeug.... was nicht erotisch ist ist auch meist nicht hübsch... sowas muss ich mir jetzt hier nicht antun das jetzt jeder auf mir rum hackt ohne das ich der person was getan hab


hmm also meine sachen waren nicht ernst gemeint meist nur ironisch ^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> jessica alba,dan kriegste auch 4 säcke gratis dazu



die ersten filme von der *sabber* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Aber ums Frauen geilheits Thema zu vertiefen Postet doch jeder mal n Bild von ner Tusse die er richtig Hammer findet hmm malg ucken wie weit die Geschmäcker auseinander fallen =P


hey das is mein part xD

un ZeZ ich finds schlimm wie jeder sich gleich beschwert um ja nicht als schwul zu gelten. Ich mein ich für meinen teil weiß dasi ch nicht schwul bin, ich muss die andern nicht überzeugen Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> all > Handball


Du hast doch gar keine Ahnung ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Nen icht nur du allgemein auch Zez grad was ich mit errotik zu tun hab und so zeug.... was nicht erotisch ist ist auch meist nicht hübsch... sowas muss ich mir jetzt hier nicht antun das jetzt jeder auf mir rum hackt ohne das ich der person was getan hab


ach zez meints nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich find dich schön und so .. also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die ersten filme von der *sabber*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wir verstehen uns digga xD


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wir verstehen uns digga xD


und wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich sag nur .. http://bittenandbound.com/wp-content/uploa...sica-alba-5.jpg


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Fussball und wrestling ist geil aber ganz vorn steht KICKBOXEN!!! WUHUUUUUU und BFC DYNAMOOO DYNAMOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Zez (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Nen icht nur du allgemein auch Zez grad was ich mit errotik zu tun hab und so zeug.... was nicht erotisch ist ist auch meist nicht hübsch





Skatero schrieb:


> @ Karina: Hat doch niemand gesagt, dass du schlecht aussiehst (jedenfalls nicht ernst gemeint)


Skatero trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf, war nur eine Gegenreaktion auf die ganzen Komplimente und das die Community so einen Wirbel um dich macht, nur weil du - sorry - 2 Argumente und keinen Pen*s hast.
Und da mich sowas nervt, habe ich die opposition ergriffen - war keinesfalls ernst gemeint, ich sage auch zu echten Freunden Dinge, die ich nicht ernst meine 
Aber Frauen verstehen sowas IMMER persönlich und ernst :/
Naja, wichtig ist, das du weißt das ich das nicht so gemeint habe


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und wie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ey was hälste von der sack idee aber lieber bei jessica, muahahahaha


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

dynamo azeroth xD
find ja eishockey und kickboxen (thai boxen xD) richtig geil


----------



## White-Frost (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich find dich schön und so ..


..Schatzi echt Wahr hier und so... Ich hab der nicht hinterhergeschaut weil sie schöner wär oder du hässlich die hatte einfach.... so eine hammer Jacke


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und wie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*sabber*

lg


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ey was hälste von der sack idee aber lieber bei jessica, muahahahaha



ich glaub die behällst du aber gern selber XD


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Re.... wie Vanth du stehst nicht auf mich muss ich grad lesen... komm du mir nochmal nach Hause und du kannst was erleben..-.-'

Oo Minastrit meinst du grad ernsthaft das Kickboxxen und Thai-Boxxen das selbe sind..?


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dynamo azeroth xD
> find ja eishockey und kickboxen (thai boxen xD) richtig geil


joaaa thai boxen schon hart^^


lol Dynamo azeroth die hooligans aus wow^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ..Schatzi echt Wahr hier und so... Ich hab der nicht hinterhergeschaut weil sie schöner wär oder du hässlich die hatte einfach.... so eine hammer Jacke



wtf?


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> joaaa thai boxen schon hart^^ -> schon live gesehen ... pew pew hammer ^^
> 
> 
> lol Dynamo azeroth die hooligans aus wow^^ -> allimania ..


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich glaub die behällst du aber gern selber XD


und wie,erst wenn die ausgeleiert ist und ihr unterkörper für 7 jahre gelähmt ist kansnt sie haben^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Sagtmal, fällt euch nicht was auf?
Melih ist seit ein paar tagen nicht hier o.O


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Re.... wie Vanth du stehst nicht auf mich muss ich grad lesen... komm du mir nochmal nach Hause und du kannst was erleben..-.-'
> 
> Oo Minastrit meinst du grad ernsthaft das Kickboxxen und Thai-Boxxen das selbe sind..?


nein finde beides geil ..


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagtmal, fällt euch nicht was auf?
> Melih ist seit ein paar tagen nicht hier o.O


who cares?


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Re.... wie Vanth du stehst nicht auf mich muss ich grad lesen... komm du mir nochmal nach Hause und du kannst was erleben..-.-'
> 
> Oo Minastrit meinst du grad ernsthaft das Kickboxxen und Thai-Boxxen das selbe sind..?


nee meint er nicht glaub ich^^


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagtmal, fällt euch nicht was auf?
> Melih ist seit ein paar tagen nicht hier o.O


und das ist wer?


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> und wie,erst wenn die ausgeleiert ist und ihr unterkörper für 7 jahre gelähmt ist kansnt sie haben^^



hmm ^^ du weisst schon das die bodyguards hat oder?^^


----------



## Nuffing (1. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Skatero trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf, war nur eine Gegenreaktion auf die ganzen Komplimente und das die Community so einen Wirbel um dich macht, nur weil du - sorry - 2 Argumente und keinen Pen*s hast.
> Und da mich sowas nervt, habe ich die opposition ergriffen - war keinesfalls ernst gemeint, ich sage auch zu echten Freunden Dinge, die ich nicht ernst meine
> 
> 
> ...



passt schon...


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nein finde beides geil ..


Asooo ok Post missverstanden..^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> und das ist wer?


so nen typ der "nicht schwanzgesteuert ist.. laut seiner auffassung" und gern lesben animes kukt^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Asooo ok Post missverstanden..^^


passiert jedem guten flamer mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm ^^ du weisst schon das die bodyguards hat oder?^^


Ich machs wie borat und bin geschickter als der,ich fall nicht runter^^Ich frag sie nach heirat,sie sagt nein ich sag ZUSTIMMUNG NIIIICHT NOTICHHHHH
und sack übern kopf und dan renn ich weg,bin so mischnug aus borat und zohan


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> so nen typ der "nicht schwanzgesteuert ist.. laut seiner auffassung" und gern lesben animes kukt^^


Ach der Melih...^^ Stimmt minas, passiert jedem mal... sogar dir, krass oder..?


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> passt schon...


muss sagen dein jetztiges bild erinnert mich an ne bekannte .. ich such mal n bild :O mir ist langweilig

lg


----------



## White-Frost (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagtmal, fällt euch nicht was auf?
> Melih ist seit ein paar tagen nicht hier o.O


Hast Recht schon komisch hmm


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> muss sagen dein jetztiges bild erinnert mich an ne bekannte .. ich such mal n bild :O mir ist langweilig
> 
> lg


Am ende ist sie deine bekannte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Am ende ist sie deine bekannte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das wäre hart^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ach der Melih...^^ Stimmt minas, passiert jedem mal... sogar dir, krass oder..?


mir passiert sowas nid ..


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Wer ist für ein Jessica Alba bilder posting runde zu haben?^^


----------



## Zez (1. Februar 2009)

Am Ende leben wir alle in einer Matrix!


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> muss sagen dein jetztiges bild erinnert mich an ne bekannte .. ich such mal n bild :O mir ist langweilig
> 
> lg



tolle bekannte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Wer ist für ein Jessica Alba bilder posting runde zu haben?^^


Nein. dagegen^^


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

ne die bekannte müsst jetzt ca 15-16 jahre sein ^^

lg


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Wer ist für ein Jessica Alba bilder posting runde zu haben?^^


hier hier hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Wer ist für ein Jessica Alba bilder posting runde zu haben?^^


I love Emo Girls!!!!!!........ und Cookies auch hmm eher eine von den beiden posting Runden =P


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Dafür!


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein. dagegen^^


tz ja für dich bringen wir amy whinehouse


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ne die bekannte müsst jetzt ca 15-16 jahre sein ^^
> 
> lg


Achso ok...^^
@ Vanth;
Und für dich Merkel im Bikini?


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ne die bekannte müsst jetzt ca 15-16 jahre sein ^^
> 
> lg



hmm ja ich glaub das passt nid so ganz


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> I love Emo Girls!!!!!!........ und Cookies auch hmm eher eine von den beiden posting Runden =P



amy waynehouse und so? die is doch auch emo xD


----------



## Manoroth (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> amy waynehouse und so? die is doch auch emo xD



ne die is hässlich...


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z298/cd...lba_sexy_01.jpg

jetzt passts:
Cheri Cheri Lady
Goin' through emotion
Love is where you find it
Listen to your heart
Cheri Cheri Lady
Livin' in devotion
Always like the first time
Let me take a part


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Vanth;
> Und für dich Merkel im Bikini?


immer her damit! das ist doch sowas von heiss!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne die is hässlich...



emo = bildhübsch?
emo istnur eine bezeichnung das sie sich etwas emotional fühlen ..


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> immer her damit! das ist doch sowas von heiss!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abend Brille


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso ok...^^
> @ Vanth;
> Und für dich Merkel im Bikini?


nee ich hab geschmack und bin für ein jessica alba bilder posting


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> immer her damit! das ist doch sowas von heiss!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zensur .. plx plx !!!


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z298/cd...lba_sexy_01.jpg
> 
> jetzt passts:
> Cheri Cheri Lady
> ...



das lied ist so out ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> nee ich hab geschmack und bin für ein jessica alba bilder posting


Jessica Alba und geschmack? Da gibts anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zensur .. plx plx !!!


ICH RETTE DICH!

http://www.jessicafans.org/pics/Jessica-Al...-Short-hair.jpg


----------



## White-Frost (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> amy waynehouse und so? die is doch auch emo xD


-.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eher sowas


----------



## Zez (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jessica Alba und geschmack? Da gibts anderes


Zbs Zitrone :O
Oder Gummibärengeschmack


----------



## Manoroth (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> emo = bildhübsch?
> emo istnur eine bezeichnung das sie sich etwas emotional fühlen ..



ka... weiss gerade selber nemmer wie ich da gedacht habe^^ n bisserl zu viel sake zum sushi getrunken^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

UAH White ><


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jessica Alba und geschmack? Da gibts anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja bar rafaeli

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/nun...r_rafaeli04.jpg


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> -.-
> http://myemohairstyles.com/wp-content/uplo.../06/fashion.jpg
> eher sowas



is auch nid so viel besser^^


----------



## White-Frost (1. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder das *.* raaawr


----------



## Nuffing (1. Februar 2009)

Das innere zählt...


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ICH RETTE DICH!
> 
> http://www.jessicafans.org/pics/Jessica-Al...-Short-hair.jpg


mit kurzern haaren schaut sie nid so gut aus ..
einzige frau mit kurzen haaren die ich geil find ist alyssa milano (die aus charmed)


----------



## Zez (1. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> -.-
> eher sowas


Dann lieber 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Das innere zählt...


Wieso legst du dann wert auf schönheit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Das innere zählt...



find cih auch^^

aba einigermassen ansprechend aussehn schadet auch net^^


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Das innere zählt...


das haben wir grad nicht gelesen


----------



## Zez (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mit kurzern haaren schaut sie nid so gut aus ..
> einzige frau mit kurzen haaren die ich geil find ist alyssa milano (die aus charmed)


Du vergisst Mindy Main!


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Du vergisst Mindy Main!


wer isn das?

edit meint: also so wie das bei google ausschaut ne pornodarstellerin Oo


----------



## White-Frost (1. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Dann lieber
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Das innere zählt...


joa... und son 1tonner hat ja auch VIEL innen :> (z.b. schweinehaxxe, pizza, usw)


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

http://www.solarnavigator.net/music/music_...pped_breast.jpg


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

hmm ich hatt se anders in erinnerung, is schon ne zeit her ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa... und son 1tonner hat ja auch VIEL innen :> (z.b. schweinehaxxe, pizza, usw)


Hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Top Brille^^


----------



## Zez (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Das innere zählt...


/agree
Bei einer Quarktasche zbs, oder bei einem Sandwich, oder sei es ein Burger.


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmm ich hatt se anders in erinnerung, is schon ne zeit her ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wer ist denn der vogel da links Oo^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmm ich hatt se anders in erinnerung, is schon ne zeit her ^^
> lg


wenn du das bist siehste aus, als hättste gar keine erinnerung mehr :>


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmm ich hatt se anders in erinnerung, is schon ne zeit her ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sie ist die linke oder ? xDDDD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso legst du dann wert auf schönheit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil es nicht schön ist gesagt zu kriegen man sieht scheiße aus und ich drotzdem nicht rumlaufen muss wie würd ich aus der mülltonne kommen. Drotzdem find ich das das innere eines menschen zählt


----------



## White-Frost (1. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> /agree
> Bei einer Quarktasche zbs, oder bei einem Sandwich, oder sei es ein Burger.


Mmmmmhhhh Sandwich


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

ne bin dat nich ^^ kenn den typen nicht ma

lg


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Weil es nicht schön ist gesagt zu kriegen man sieht scheiße aus und ich drotzdem nicht rumlaufen muss wie würd ich aus der mülltonne kommen. Drotzdem find ich das das innere eines menschen zählt


Sowieso, da stimm ich mit dir überein,aber deine Aussage klang erstmal sehr komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wer isn das?
> 
> edit meint: also so wie das bei google ausschaut ne pornodarstellerin Oo


Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bekanntester mit ihr:
My Sisters hot Friend *schmunzel*


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Weil es nicht schön ist gesagt zu kriegen man sieht scheiße aus und ich drotzdem nicht rumlaufen muss wie würd ich aus der mülltonne kommen. Drotzdem find ich das das innere eines menschen zählt


nicht nur!


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Wenn wir gerade bei Burger sind.
Was findet ihr besser?
McDonalds oder Burger King?


----------



## White-Frost (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sie ist die linke oder ? xDDDD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jetz wo du das sagst hmm die Tusse hat wirklich was männliches an ihrem Gesicht hmm... Des is ne Perrücke und eigentlich n Typ oder!


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade bei Burger sind.
> Was findet ihr besser?
> McDonalds oder Burger King?


Keines von beiden


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Weil es nicht schön ist gesagt zu kriegen man sieht scheiße aus und ich drotzdem nicht rumlaufen muss wie würd ich aus der mülltonne kommen. Drotzdem find ich das das innere eines menschen zählt



das aussere ist für das kennen lernen wichtig .. 
ist so oder wie viele schöne frauen machen dich ann wenn du "dicker" bist? t-20 ..
und dann jap innere ist schon wichtig .. wenn du ne freundin hast die du eigentlich geil findest aber nach dem bett fragst du dich wiso du noch da bist machst was falsch


----------



## Zez (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade bei Burger sind.
> Was findet ihr besser?
> McDonalds oder Burger King?


[x] Subway


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Jetz wo du das sagst hmm die Tusse hat wirklich was männliches an ihrem Gesicht hmm... Des is ne Perrücke und eigentlich n Typ oder!


jap xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade bei Burger sind.
> Was findet ihr besser?
> McDonalds oder Burger King?


beides verrotzt.
beim mägges wollten se mir als ich durch n mcdrive um 3 uhr da war und autogeräusche nachgemacht hab net ma was geben....


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade bei Burger sind.
> Was findet ihr besser?
> McDonalds oder Burger King?


[x] das restaurant um die ecke


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade bei Burger sind.
> Was findet ihr besser?
> McDonalds oder Burger King?


Leider McDonalds weil der nächste burgerking soweit weg ist :/ vom geschmack her eher Burger king. vom service usw. eher mcdonalds

lg


----------



## Nuffing (1. Februar 2009)

Naja...bin raus aus dem thread...bis die tage


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade bei Burger sind.
> Was findet ihr besser?
> McDonalds oder Burger King?


also der whopper von bruger king und die chickennugget burger sind geil und die pomms natürlich aber die meisten burger sind bei mcdonalds besser und die nuggets


subway ist zu teuer ^^son sandwich kann ich mir auch zuhause machen

döner:auch gut aber hab langsam schnauze voll^^


----------



## White-Frost (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade bei Burger sind.
> Was findet ihr besser?
> McDonalds oder Burger King?


Burger King


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Naja...bin raus aus dem thread...bis die tage


Gute nacht


----------



## Manoroth (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Naja...bin raus aus dem thread...bis die tage



gn8 karina


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Aber Burger King ist gut. Jedenfalls dieser XXL Chili Cheese Burger...


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

China Pfanne FTW


----------



## Zez (1. Februar 2009)

Nee
son richtig geiles Sandwich von SUbway kann ICH aufjedenfall nicht zuhause machen, und wenn ich es könnte, würde ich nie wieder McDonalds/Burger king ehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Februar 2009)

scheiss auf burger.. sushi > all


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Gn8 Karina


----------



## White-Frost (1. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Leider McDonalds weil der nächste burgerking soweit weg ist :/ vom geschmack her eher Burger king. vom service usw. eher mcdonalds
> 
> lg


Mhhh Service beim McDonalds wen wieder ne Klassenkameradin schicht hat schwups is auf einmalein Cheesburger mehr drinnen mmhhh


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Naja...bin raus aus dem thread...bis die tage


schlaf gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (1. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> scheiss auf burger.. sushi > all


Des sowieso geht nix über gutes Sushi


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Mhhh Service beim McDonalds wen wieder ne Klassenkameradin schicht hat schwups is auf einmalein Cheesburger mehr drinnen mmhhh


ich musste das grade 2 ma lesen, bis ich den sinn raus hatte :\ ^^


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Naja suhsi macht nicht satt find ich^^


----------



## White-Frost (1. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich musste das grade 2 ma lesen, bis ich den sinn raus hatte :\ ^^


Is ja schon spät und v on Kommas in Freizeit halt ich sowieso nix hmm ABTRENNUNGEN SIND SCHEISE JEDER SATZTEIL IST G LEICH FREIHEIT FÜR DIE VEREINIGTE BUCHSTABENSCHFAT


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Der chickenburger bei mäces ist wieder für 1 euro zu haben das ist was positives^^


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Sushi habe ich schon selber gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

sushi kann ich erst essen wenn ich schon satt bin .. hab sonst immer hunger danach .. und kostet halt soo viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sushi kann ich erst essen wenn ich schon satt bin .. hab sonst immer hunger danach .. und kostet halt soo viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nen armer Minas, der bald seine 10k Posts hat^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

awas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fehlen noch soo viele ^^


----------



## White-Frost (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nen armer Minas, der bald seine 10k Posts hat^^


Go minas go minas go minas


----------



## Manoroth (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sushi kann ich erst essen wenn ich schon satt bin .. hab sonst immer hunger danach .. und kostet halt soo viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



boa höhr blos auf mitm preis^^ hab heute beinahe 100 fr liegn gelasn beim sushi essn^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> awas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


21 Posts bei dir du spammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Ich habe gleich meine 1000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

blubb


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> boa höhr blos auf mitm preis^^ hab heute beinahe 100 fr liegn gelasn beim sushi essn^^


autsch,ich hab mir heute ne china pfanne geholt hmmmmmm


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> blubb
> 
> lg


Fisch


----------



## White-Frost (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe gleich meine 1000
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann auch für die go skatero go skatero go skatero *cheer*


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fisch


-stäbchen


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> -stäbchen


schmecken


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

gut


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe gleich meine 1000
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gz^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> gut


zu


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> gut


zu pommes^^


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Oh no mongo,oma rappt nen song,setzt dir ohrenschützer auf sonst wirste blöd davon!FISCHSTÄBCHEN FISCHSTÄBCHEN STÄBCHEN!


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> schmecken


nenene immer ein wort dran ! Wörtersalat -> Salatkopf -> Kopfschmerzen


----------



## White-Frost (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zu pommes^^


Nich wirklich eher zu Bratkartoffel


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Oh no mongo,oma rappt nen song,setzt dir ohrenschützer auf sonst wirste blöd davon!FISCHSTÄBCHEN FISCHSTÄBCHEN STÄBCHEN!


OMFG OMFG OMFG!


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> OMFG OMFG OMFG!


rofl er hat omfg gesagt


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

capslock inc ..


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> rofl er hat omfg gesagt


wtf?


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> capslock inc ..


14 posts bis zum Buffed.de Serverdown


----------



## Zez (1. Februar 2009)

Bin auch weg, sinnloses Gespamme ist nicht mein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem Kopfschmerzen+Fieber wird stärker, Halsschmerzen auch :/

Piss Morgen


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wtf?


lol er hat wtf gesagt !


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Bin auch weg, sinnloses Gespamme ist nicht mein Ding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


cya und gute besserung


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Nein nur noch einer.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> lol er hat wtf gesagt !


/cry


----------



## White-Frost (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> capslock inc ..


ICH BIN DER CAPSLOCK MEISTER BUAHAHAHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 VICTORY


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein nur noch einer.


schneeeller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> /cry


11 Posts bis zum Buffed.de Serverdown


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ICH BIN DER CAPSLOCK MEISTER BUAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


slash ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> /cry


LOL EMO INC !!


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 11 Posts bis zum Buffed.de Serverdown


echt? .. krass


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> LOL EMO INC !!


ritz ritz we are emo kidz


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> echt? .. krass


9...


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> LOL EMO INC !!


me anti emo .. ich rizze dich xD


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 9...


7


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> me anti emo .. ich rizze dich xD


7..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

razyl du bist zu langsam .. tse tse tse


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

lol skatero er ownt dich ! ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> razyl du bist zu langsam .. tse tse tse


4


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Also 3 2 1 ! 1000 Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt sind die Serverdown!
Muhahaahahhaa! Meine Herrschaft wird kommen.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Februar 2009)

iwie bin cih heute zu langsam... sake is net gut


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also 3 2 1 ! 1000 Posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


buhuuuu


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

ULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULLUULULULLUULLLLLLLLLLLLULULULULULULULU OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!^1111^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also 3 2 1 ! 1000 Posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gz


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULLUULULULLUULLLLLLLLLLLLULULULULULULULU OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!^1111^^


spammer .. Oo


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Jetzt kommt Game One 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gz


1


----------



## White-Frost (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> slash ignore
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du würdest wirklich deinen alten Kumpel whity ignoren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

wuuuueeee !!!!

700 posts xD

lg


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Du würdest wirklich deinen alten Kumpel whity ignoren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmmm und wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



over 9000 ... 
minas critz forum at 10k !


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

GZ zu deinen 10.000 Posts.
Du darfst meine rechte Hand werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmmm und wie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


GZ MINAS GZ!^^
Wo bleibt das Konfetti und das Feuerwerk?^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Februar 2009)

gz minas^^



haste eigentlich jetzt mal wegen netten bildern geschaut?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> GZ zu deinen 10.000 Posts.
> Du darfst meine rechte Hand werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ekelhaft!

gz minas


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

hmm ne danke ..


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmmm und wie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hahaha hab 25k life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ekelhaft!
> 
> gz minas





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmmm und wie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich war der Grund für!!!!! so indierekt!!!! buahahaha


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gz minas^^
> 
> 
> 
> haste eigentlich jetzt mal wegen netten bildern geschaut?^^



www.google.com -> hentai / ecci .. hf^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> hahaha hab 25k life
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


forum aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> forum aber nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


shit


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> www.google.com -> hentai / ecci .. hf^^


Im AL-Forum hat es doch genügende^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> www.google.com -> hentai / ecci .. hf^^



hab net unbedingt an solche pics gedacht^^

und da hats eh nix gescheites


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ekelhaft!
> 
> gz minas


würd ich auch sagen
najo -> Beiträge:	10.003 ( 17.2 Beiträge pro Tag / 0.70% aller Beiträge )
das war mal weiter oben bei den spam eh beiträgen pro tag^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab net unbedingt an solche pics gedacht^^
> 
> und da hats eh nix gescheites



deine beschreiung passt aber dazu ..


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Im AL-Forum hat es doch genügende^^


welchem forum?


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

1.004
( 1.3 Beiträge pro Tag / 0.07% aller Beiträge ) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> deine beschreiung passt aber dazu ..


Du musst nun net mehr spammen minas^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

dann hast du heute mehr als dein durchschnitt gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

wer hat mehr posts als minas ?

lg


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du musst nun net mehr spammen minas^^


ich sagte dir schonma wenn ich effektiv spammen will geht das viel schneller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wer hat mehr posts als minas ?
> 
> lg


keiner?


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> welchem forum?


Das Forum von der Seite, die auf Buffed nicht gerne gesehen wird. Anime-l....


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wer hat mehr posts als minas ?
> 
> lg


Keiner, er ist der erste mit 10k b1ubb ist dahinter danach Lurock dann ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=M...sort_order=desc


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wer hat mehr posts als minas ?
> 
> lg


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=members
nach beitragsanzahl absteigend sortierend..
me -> blubb -> lurock -> razyl -> tikume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Dafür habe ich Mitglieds-Nr.: 95.393


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das Forum von der Seite, die auf Buffed nicht gerne gesehen wird. Anime-l....


da hats kein ecci ..
und kein hentai Oo


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=members
> nach beitragsanzahl absteigend sortierend..
> me -> blubb -> lurock -> razyl -> tikume
> 
> ...


Buhahah^^ die hol ich auch noch alle ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da hats kein ecci ..
> und kein hentai Oo


Im Forum!


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

echt? Oo... ma kuken xD


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Für Hentai brauchst du aber 20 Posts.
Woher ich das weiss? Hab ausversehen draufgeklickt...


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Für Hentai brauchst du aber 20 Posts.
> Woher ich das weiss? Hab ausversehen draufgeklickt...



bääh doofes forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=members
> nach beitragsanzahl absteigend sortierend..
> me -> blubb -> lurock -> razyl -> tikume
> 
> ...


Hehe, ich bin 33 =D


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Aber Ecci nicht.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Hehe, ich bin 33 =D


Huhu Lisu, du lässt dich auch mal wieder hier blicken? *wundern*


----------



## Lisutari (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Huhu Lisu, du lässt dich auch mal wieder hier blicken? *wundern*


Da 80% der Idioten weg sind, ja.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Hehe, ich bin 33 =D



hey lisu wagste dich doch nochma her?^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Da 80% der Idioten weg sind, ja.


Oi ich bin kein Idiot? Das ja toll^^


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Sie hat 80% gesagt.


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Ich bin wenigstens noch auf Seite 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sie hat 80% gesagt.


Ich setze mal vorraus, da sie auf meine frage reagiert das ich kein allzu großer Idiot bin...


----------



## Lisutari (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oi ich bin kein Idiot? Das ja toll^^


Ja, du bist keiner.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber Ecci nicht.


najo gibt bessere seiten für ecci bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und da braucht man 0 posts^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Da 80% der Idioten weg sind, ja.



ich bin demfall die 20% die noch da sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Ach wir sind doch alle ein bisschen Idioten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

etwas wirr im kopf und bisle psyco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja so sind wir^^


----------



## Lisutari (1. Februar 2009)

Ich werds nochmal ganz genau ausrechnen und euch dann sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (1. Februar 2009)

<-----   n bisserl irre und stolz drauf^^


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

The Kore Gang, klingt interessant.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ja, du bist keiner.


Das ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich werds nochmal ganz genau ausrechnen und euch dann sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sie hat mich gesehen xD nun sinds nur noch 50% nicht idioten xDD


----------



## Manoroth (1. Februar 2009)

bin ich n idiot lisu?^^


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

stille heißt ja oder ? ^^

lg


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Das ist wahrscheinlich ein "ja".
Edit: 2 Trottel ein Gedanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Ach quatsch mano ist nur manchmal nen wenig verrückt und komisch, aber sonst nen super Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

auch mal wieder da..^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Februar 2009)

ich auch ^^ 
obwohl ich net mehr lange on bin   ( die matratze ruft ^^ )


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> auch mal wieder da..^^


Wb^^


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

wb


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Danke, meine kleinen Knechte xD


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

wb nerd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Danke, meine kleinen Knechte xD


Du bist eher unser Knecht...


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Autsch..?^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Autsch..?^^


Net autsch "aua"^^


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Ihr seid ja alle meine Knechte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Ihr seid ja alle meine Knechte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Ihr seid ja alle meine Knechte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Sry oO


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Du spammer du!" Du Dreifachposter!
Und nein, ich bin sicherlich nicht dein knecht


----------



## Manoroth (1. Februar 2009)

ein forum, sie alle zu knechten, ins dunkle zu treiben und ewig zu binden


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ein forum, sie alle zu knechten, ins dunkle zu treiben und ewig zu binden


Hmm irgendwoher kenne ich das her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

alle die weniger posts als ich haben sind mein knecht hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*harr harr*^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> alle die weniger posts als ich haben sind mein knecht hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die Mods sind deine knechte?


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit ich habe ein Vorschlag. Du herrscht über die Mods und ich über den Rest.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Mods sind deine knechte?


schön wärs^^
egal bin ma pennen


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Gn8


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schön wärs^^
> egal bin ma pennen


Nacht Minas


----------



## Manoroth (1. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schön wärs^^
> egal bin ma pennen



gn8 minas


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Ich hau auch mal rein nacht...


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich hau auch mal rein nacht...


Nacht Silenzz


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

blubb


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> blubb


Fisch


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

Forelle !


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Hä?


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

hu!


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hä?






Mefisthor schrieb:


> hu!


ho?


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> ho?


hi!^^


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> ho?


ha

&#8364;dith kann nicht pennen :-s


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ha
> 
> &#8364;dith kann nicht pennen :-s


Wolltest du net schlafen?
Edit: Aso haha, ein leidensgenosse^^


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wolltest du net schlafen?
> Edit: Aso haha, ein leidensgenosse^^


Joa so inetwa^^


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

will ned pennen :/ hab montag nochn RW Test und hab keine lust morgen aufzustehen :/ obwohl hab tennis

lg


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Joa so inetwa^^


Tjoa^^
Du spielst tennis mef o:O


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjoa^^
> Du spielst tennis mef o:O


Verkackt...^^
Coole Sache Meth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Verkackt...^^
> Coole Sache Meth
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So kann man es auch sagen^^


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

jo bin zwar kein vollprofi aber ich kanns schon en wenig ^^ spiel schon seit etwas mehr alsn Jahr aber leider nur 1 std pro woche, manchmal auch keine :/

lg


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

So ne gute nacht euch, ich versuch jetzt einfach zu schlafen ><


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

ich verusch meim schicksal zu entkommen xD

jute nacht razyl

lg


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

boah nee, da ist grad n Joghurt Becher umgekippt während ich silent hill gucke, und es hat schön *ZUCK* gemacht^^


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

xD

Joghurt des Bösen 

lg


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Da läuft Blut aus dem Becher! *auf den Becher zeig*


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

HimbeerJoghut xD

lg


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin auch mal offline. Wünsch euch alle noch eine schöne Nacht bzw. einen schönen Morgen.


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Februar 2009)

nacht skatero


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Abend,
uff erstmal fenster auf >< ist ja ne hitze hier drinne im zimmer >>


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Februar 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

sachönen guten morgen


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Grml mir ist langweilig ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Grml mir ist langweilig ><


spring ausm fenster


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

ihr könnt mich ab heute forenspielsüchtiger nennen, GIEV FORENSPIELE AHHH


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> spring ausm fenster


oder ritz dich


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> spring ausm fenster


Nein danke, ich hab noch was mit meinen leben vor.
Kann dir leider nicht den gefallen tun brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> oder ritz dich


jo, es gibt so viel, was du machen kannst razyl


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ihr könnt mich ab heute forenspielsüchtiger nennen, GIEV FORENSPIELE AHHH


dann antworte schneller im 4 gewinnt^^


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein danke, ich hab noch was mit meinen leben vor.
> Kann dir leider nicht den gefallen tun brille


schade :<


----------



## Zonalar (1. Februar 2009)

hi


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schade :<


Tja, aber du kannst mir ja nen gefallen tun, spring du ausen Fenster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

heut war auch cool, nen hunter kam 3 stunden später zum raid weil er net mit dem zug fahren konnte, weil ein typ vor nen zug gesprungen is^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Februar 2009)

Badabing!

Übrigens... ein neuer Spot für Star Trek ist Online und zwar der, der zur Superbowlwerbung kommen soll:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=oMTzoW0J1E8&fmt=22

Fettes HD Teil!


Apropos... weiß jemand welcher Sender den Superbowl überträgt und ob die Werbung beibehalten wird?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, aber du kannst mir ja nen gefallen tun, spring du ausen Fenster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann ich machen. vorher geh ich aber ins EG, da machts ja nix <.<


----------



## Zonalar (1. Februar 2009)

Springt beide nicht ausm fenster, dann tut ihr mir was gutes


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kann ich machen. vorher geh ich aber ins EG, da machts ja nix <.<


^^


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Springt beide nicht ausm fenster, dann tut ihr mir was gutes


und du gleich hinterher^^


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> heut war auch cool, nen hunter kam 3 stunden später zum raid weil er net mit dem zug fahren konnte, weil ein typ vor nen zug gesprungen is^^


LOL
aber lustig ist das eigentlich nicht


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> und du gleich hinterher^^


ich glaube du hast sein NICHT überlesen <.<


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kann ich machen. vorher geh ich aber ins EG, da machts ja nix <.<


Nö, vom direkten Hausdach. Sonst isses ja langweilig


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> LOL
> aber lustig ist das eigentlich nicht


mir is dann so rausgerutscht wahrscheinlich wurde ihm nen epic weggerollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, vom direkten Hausdach. Sonst isses ja langweilig


nö.
weil wenn ich net ausm eg springe ist mir die nächsten 3 wochen im krankenhaus langweilig <.<


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich glaube du hast sein NICHT überlesen <.<


danke das du mich korrigierst


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, vom direkten Hausdach. Sonst isses ja langweilig


aber mit fallschirm!


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Februar 2009)

och menno... sonntag is schon wieder rum ~_~

nächtle zusammen


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö.
> weil wenn ich net ausm eg springe ist mir die nächsten 3 wochen im krankenhaus langweilig <.<


Das ist ja net meine sache.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach grml, mir ist langweilig und nein ich tu mich net irgendwie verletzen da mit ich keine langeweile mehr habe


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> aber mit fallschirm!


der hilft da net viel bei dem höhenverhältnis^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist ja net meine sache.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dann tu andere verletzen


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Februar 2009)

*deutet auf seinen letzten Post und die Frage*


----------



## Zonalar (1. Februar 2009)

Du brauchst mehr Zeit zum Fallen wenn du willst das dein Fallschirm die gewünschte Funktion hat. 
Also doch 3 Wochen Krankenhaus


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> och menno... sonntag is schon wieder rum ~_~
> 
> nächtle zusammen


1 woche ferien FTW,ist aber uach zu kurz


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann tu andere verletzen


Nein >< 
das ist genauso langweilig.


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

N'Abend...


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der hilft da net viel bei dem höhenverhältnis^^


nöö hochhaus


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *deutet auf seinen letzten Post und die Frage*


ich glaub es interessiert keinen


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein ><
> das ist genauso langweilig.


seil verdautes essen ab


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> nöö hochhaus


joa da passts


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich glaub es interessiert keinen



Ich will aber wissen welcher Sender den Superbowl sendet >_<


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich glaub es interessiert keinen


/sign


----------



## Zonalar (1. Februar 2009)

nabend... Btw zu Zugspringer :    Nicht lustig... Der tut mir echt leid, ich werd mir die Zeit nehmen und beten. Aber nicht lachen!


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> seil verdautes essen ab


Warum sollte ich das tun :O
Mensch Brille, bringt ordentliche ideen oder lass es sein


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich will aber wissen welcher Sender den Superbowl sendet >_<


ARD?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich das tun :O
> Mensch Brille, bringt ordentliche ideen oder lass es sein


nur weils in deinen augen keine ordentlichen ideen sind lass ichs net sein.
ich weiss ja net was du magst, etc.
meine fresse du kannst dir doch einen von der palme wedeln oder was weiss ich, aber wir können dir nur tipps geben, wenn dir die nicht gefallen musste mehr infos geben =P


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Omg ich hab ausversehen auf selors star trk sigi geklickt -.-


----------



## Nuffing (1. Februar 2009)

Abend...


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Hey es gab hier doch mal nen Fred wo ne angebliche Mutter für den Track von ihrem Sohn und seinem Freund, geworben hat... Der Track war Grottenschlecht und es war n youtube Link, weiß einer wie der Fred bzw der Youtube-Link hieß..?^^


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ARD?


super rtl


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Abend...


Abend Karina.
@ Brille:
Ach vergiss es -.-


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Omg ich hab ausversehen auf selors star trk sigi geklickt -.-


du armer


----------



## Zonalar (1. Februar 2009)

Los^^suchen gehn
 So fertig mit beten. Na? wie gefällt euch mein Neuer Ava? selber gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schrift bekomme ich nicht grösser ohne abzuschneiden


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hey es gab hier doch mal nen Fred wo ne angebliche Mutter für den Track von ihrem Sohn und seinem Freund, geworben hat... Der Track war Grottenschlecht und es war n youtube Link, weiß einer wie der Fred bzw der Youtube-Link hieß..?^^


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2dyPwJnJf3g&...re=channel_page


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

Nicht beten... Leute die sowas machen sollte man nicht bemitleiden, es ist nämlich keine Lösung sich einfach vorn Zug zu schmeißen... ehrlich.


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2dyPwJnJf3g&...re=channel_page


dank dir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> dank dir...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Solche Lieder willst du auch machen stimmts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> dank dir...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


immer gern^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Omg ich hab ausversehen auf selors star trk sigi geklickt -.-



Bitte? Sonst gehts noch oder?


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Solche Lieder willst du auch machen stimmts?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn ja silenzz verweigere ich unsere zusammenarbeit xD


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wenn ja silenzz verweigere ich unsere zusammenarbeit xD


Zusammenarbeit? Wieso sollte jemand mit dir zusammenarbeiten saytan?


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zusammenarbeit? Wieso sollte jemand mit dir zusammenarbeiten saytan?


Oo das ist nicht Saytan... das isn RL Kollege von mir du Vogel..^^
Stimmt Razy, solche Lieder will ich auch machen *Ironie off* nein aber man kann sich über diesen Track immer wieder kaputtlachen... Danke nommal Kronas.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Oo das ist nicht Saytan... das isn RL Kollege von mir du Vogel..^^


Ich bleib trotzdem dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich hab keine Flügel noch Federn, also bin ich auch kein Vogel


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

Saytan ist tot.


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bleib trotzdem dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Glaubst du


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Saytan ist tot.


Wurde bei kamui auch gesagt, und gestern war er für kurze zeit wieder her - nen dummer fehler von ihn gewesen
@ über mir:
weiß ich


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Saytan ist tot.


HÖLLE HÖLLE HÖLLE!!!!!!!

musste sein


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bleib trotzdem dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sicher das du keine Federn hast? Ich meine da mal sowas gesehn zu haben an deinem Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und glaub was du willst, aber Vanth isn RL-Kollege von mir... 
Genau Tabuno der Junge liegt 20 Meter tief unter der Erde... oder darüber^^


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wurde bei kamui auch gesagt, und gestern war er für kurze zeit wieder her - nen dummer fehler von ihn gewesen
> @ über mir:
> weiß ich


wurde er auch gebannt oder wie? gar net mitbekommen Oo


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wurde er auch gebannt oder wie? gar net mitbekommen Oo


Dito, erzähl mal die Geshcichte..^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Sicher das du keine Federn hast? Ich meine da mal sowas gesehn zu haben an deinem Kopf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tjo dann hast du da was gesehen, was da nicht war, sind deine drogen schuld? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo dann hast du da was gesehen, was da nicht war, sind deine drogen schuld?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eher deine Körpererweiternde Drogen Kollege... Ich nehme nichts was Illegal ist...


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Eher deine Körpererweiternde Drogen Kollege... Ich nehme nichts was Illegal ist...


ausser mukke ^^genau wie ich^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Eher deine Körpererweiternde Drogen Kollege... Ich nehme nichts was Illegal ist...


Meinste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das mit Kamui... tjoa, seine schuld wenn er so dumm ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meinste?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm besser als einen auf lieben jungen zu tuhen


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meinste?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja mein ich... Du Vogel..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was warn mit Kamui..?


----------



## Nuffing (1. Februar 2009)

hmm langweilig ich geh wieder xbox 360 zocken xD


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> hmm langweilig ich geh wieder xbox 360 zocken xD


Ja hau nur ab


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> hmm langweilig ich geh wieder xbox 360 zocken xD


welches game?^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> hmm besser als einen auf lieben jungen zu tuhen


Sagt der, der mich nichtmal annähernd kennt? naja...
@ Saytan:
wenn du schon menschen als vögel siehst...
Und warum sollte ich dat mit Kamui erzählen?


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagt der, der mich nichtmal annähernd kennt? naja...
> @ Saytan:
> wenn du schon menschen als vögel siehst...
> Und warum sollte ich dat mit Kamui erzählen?


warum nicht?^^


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagt der, der mich nichtmal annähernd kennt? naja...
> @ Saytan:
> wenn du schon menschen als vögel siehst...
> Und warum sollte ich dat mit Kamui erzählen?


Im forum tuhst du das jedenfalls


----------



## Nuffing (1. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> welches game?^^



Fable 2 meine 5 meter große musklöse mamut frau Oo....


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

einfach so was denn passiert sag ma pls^^


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagt der, der mich nichtmal annähernd kennt? naja...
> @ Saytan:
> wenn du schon menschen als vögel siehst...
> Und warum sollte ich dat mit Kamui erzählen?


Weils uns interessiert...?


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Fable 2 meine 5 meter große musklöse mamut frau Oo....


Mamut frauen hmmm


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Im forum tuhst du das jedenfalls


gegenüber den meisten menschen bin ich auch freundlich, nur gegenüber nervigen wie zb dir nicht.
@ Silenzz:
Tjoa und?


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Fable 2 meine 5 meter große musklöse mamut frau Oo....


das was google bilder ausspuckt sieht langweilig aus^^


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> gegenüber den meisten menschen bin ich auch freundlich, nur gegenüber nervigen wie zb dir nicht.


Ich glaub du hast nicht verstanden du hast keine eier und nennst andere dumm nur weil die i-was in nem forum machen oO sooo schlimm als ob jemand auf dieses pack angewiesen ist


----------



## Manoroth (1. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Fable 2 meine 5 meter große musklöse mamut frau Oo....



haste schon alles gekauft etc? hab alle gebäude gekauft und jetzt hab ich ka mehr was ich noch machn soll^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast nicht verstanden du hast keine eier und nennst andere dumm nur weil die i-was in nem forum machen oO sooo schlimm als ob jemand auf dieses pack angewiesen ist


 was Kamui gemacht hat, war dumm, und das weiß er selber.


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> was Kamui gemacht hat, war dumm, und das weiß er selber.


Frage: Warum prahlst du immer damit rum... ohhhh Kamui hat dies gemacht, Kamui hat das gemacht" entweder du erzählst uns worums geht, oder aber du hältst die Klappe...-.-'


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

/sign ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Frage: Warum prahlst du immer damit rum... ohhhh Kamui hat dies gemacht, Kamui hat das gemacht" entweder du erzählst uns worums geht, oder aber du hältst die Klappe...-.-'


Ich prahle doch net rum, ich habe nur auf seine Aussage geantwortet, ihr hättest es längst (wenn es net gelöscht wurde) nachlesen können.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Frage: Warum prahlst du immer damit rum... ohhhh Kamui hat dies gemacht, Kamui hat das gemacht" entweder du erzählst uns worums geht, oder aber du hältst die Klappe...-.-'


wenn kamui's haupt acc gebannt wurde, und sein 2. acc ichbuch auch, wird er wohl nur gebannt werden können, wenn er sich einen neuen acc macht.
und das ist ja schon bangrund genug


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

als wenn wir uns das raussuchen würden auf seite 2500 oder so.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> als wenn wir uns das raussuchen würden auf seite 2500 oder so..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


anscheinend haste es net verstanden... <.<


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

ne hab ich auch net


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

naja ich hau mal rein. gucke oc weiter cus


----------



## Lillyan (1. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast nicht verstanden du hast keine eier und nennst andere dumm nur weil die i-was in nem forum machen oO sooo schlimm als ob jemand auf dieses pack angewiesen ist


Wenn man schon mit nem Zweitacc durchkommt sollte man nicht noch so dreist sein und munter beleidigen. Und tschüss.

Btw: Zweitacc bedeutet nicht, dass man nun eine weiße Weste hat.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn man schon mit nem Zweitacc durchkommt sollte man nicht noch so dreist sein und munter beleidigen. Und tschüss.
> 
> Btw: Zweitacc bedeutet nicht, dass man nun eine weiße Weste hat.


Also war es doch Saytan?


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn man schon mit nem Zweitacc durchkommt sollte man nicht noch so dreist sein und munter beleidigen. Und tschüss.
> 
> Btw: Zweitacc bedeutet nicht, dass man nun eine weiße Weste hat.


Wieso wurde Vanth gebanned, das war nicht Saytan Oo


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Februar 2009)

Offensichtlich doch... nen anderer fällt mir nicht ein der scheiße baut und sich nen 2ten acc hat zulegen müssen, die anderen wären bei 3 oder 4 ^^


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wieso wurde Vanth gebanned, das war nicht Saytan Oo


trotzdem hat er leute beleidigt^^


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wieso wurde Vanth gebanned, das war nicht Saytan Oo


Aber er hat beleidigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wieso wurde Vanth gebanned, das war nicht Saytan Oo


Anscheinend war es doch so, wolltest du nicht off gehen?


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Anscheinend war es doch so, wolltest du nicht off gehen?


Vanth hat mich bei MSN angeschrieben^^


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

Wenn er bei MSN angeschrieben wird fährt sein PC extra hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn er bei MSN angeschrieben wird fährt sein PC extra hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Häh wie..?


----------



## Lillyan (1. Februar 2009)

Ich werd den Acc freischalten... allerdings mit Schreibsperre, dann kann er sich per PN an mich wenden.


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Häh wie..?


weil du doch off gehen wolltest


----------



## Silenzz (1. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> weil du doch off gehen wolltest


Nein, ich hab gesagt ich guck oc^^... naja habs Vanth ausgerichtet, danke Lilly bin dann mal wirklich off  cus


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab gesagt ich guck oc^^... naja habs Vanth ausgerichtet, danke Lilly bin dann mal wirklich off  cus


bye^^


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

aso wenn ich sage ich geh off und guck irgendwas mach ich aber meistens den pc aus^^
edit: na Kronas kein bock mehr weil ich dich 2 mal fertig gemacht habe^^


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aso wenn ich sage ich geh off und guck irgendwas mach ich aber meistens den pc aus^^
> edit: na Kronas kein bock mehr weil ich dich 2 mal fertig gemacht habe^^


ich dich aber auch 1 mal^^


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich dich aber auch 1 mal^^


ja das war bestimmt in so nem angefangenen dingens so kann ich ja immer brav meine taktik verfolgen^^


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

afk
und 2,2k posts


----------



## Zonalar (1. Februar 2009)

Ich hab wohl was verpasst... ihr postet einfach zu schnell! Wer hat wen beleidigt und warum und wieso und überhaupt? ich weiss, der hat jezz schreibsperre und is 2. Acc


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab wohl was verpasst... ihr postet einfach zu schnell! Wer hat wen beleidigt und warum und wieso und überhaupt? ich weiss, der hat jezz schreibsperre und is 2. Acc


les es dir doch was lilly schreibt :O


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab wohl was verpasst... ihr postet einfach zu schnell! Wer hat wen beleidigt und warum und wieso und überhaupt? ich weiss, der hat jezz schreibsperre und is 2. Acc


nee is nich 2ter acc aber er hat wen beleidigt und fälschlicherweise wegen 2accbesitz nen ban bekommen
(jetzt wirklich afk)


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nee is nich 2ter acc aber er hat wen beleidigt und fälschlicherweise wegen 2accbesitz nen ban bekommen
> (jetzt wirklich afk)


wenn du wiederkommst an nimm mal friendinvitation an


----------



## Zonalar (1. Februar 2009)

Es is schwwierig alle eure Posts durchzulesen ohne wieder den Faden zu verlieren bei dne aktuellen Posts weil ich 3 Posts pro 20 Sec macht!


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wenn du wiederkommst an nimm mal friendinvitation an


bin noch da
(jeeeetzt wirklich afk^^)


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bin noch da
> (jeeeetzt wirklich afk^^)


dann nimm halt an^^


----------



## Zonalar (1. Februar 2009)

Sind echt viele gegangen... Wie gefällt euch mein Ava? selbstgemalt


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

bin noch da^^


--------------stille-----------------​


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

Warum schreibt keina?


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Warum schreibt keina?


Weil ich ka über was wir diskuttieren sollen


----------



## Zonalar (1. Februar 2009)

zuwenige da


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> zuwenige da


Ich bin da, des reicht^^
Reden wir über...
hmm
joa
joa
keine ahnung^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Seit ihr langweilig heute abend! ><


----------



## Zonalar (1. Februar 2009)

*Schwimmbad-Rap*

Juhu ich geh ins schwimmbad,
dass macht ganz viel Spass.
jezz gehe ich ins Wasser,
jezz werde ich nass.

ich gehe auf die Rutschbahn,
hinuntergesaust.
Da bin ich endlich unten,
da muss ich schnell raus.

Ich musste schnell aufs klo gehn,
dann hab ich es draus.
Das war der Schwimmbad-rap
und jezz isser aus.


Boah... hab den Text in der 4. Klasse geschrieben im demensprechendem Alter^^
Jezz bin ich 16 und ich find den text grottenschlecht^^Wenn
ich aber den text vorrappe, finden alle es voll lustig und lachen sich kaputt

Made by Benji9


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Mir wird gleich schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nominos (2. Februar 2009)

Krasser Shit alter, yo.^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

nominos schrieb:


> Krasser Shit alter, yo.^^


Wer bist du denn? o.O


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

guten abend an alle!

EDIT: JA! Ich weis, ich bin zu früh... SORRY!11


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> guten abend an alle!
> 
> EDIT: JA! Ich weis, ich bin zu früh... SORRY!11


Sagmal... wenn du weißt das du zu früh bist WIESO POSTEST DU DANN? Kannst du die Uhr net lesen :O


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

jutn abend


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagmal... wenn du weißt das du zu früh bist WIESO POSTEST DU DANN? Kannst du die Uhr net lesen :O


doch, bloss geht meine compiuhr nicht 100% richtig...
und hab da nich dran gedacht...


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> doch, bloss geht meine compiuhr nicht 100% richtig...


Dann stell sie ordentlich ein :O ist doch net so schwer


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann stell sie ordentlich ein :O ist doch net so schwer


wo den?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> doch, bloss geht meine compiuhr nicht 100% richtig...
> und hab da nich dran gedacht...


das sagste jetzt schon zum 3. oder 4. ma oO
stell die um oder erinner dich ma dran...


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> wo den?


>< Doppelklick auf die Uhr und sie einstellen? Und wenn du nicht weißt wie es spät ist -wozu hast du Internet?


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

Rechtsklick auf die Uhr -> Datum/Uhrzeit ändern -> et voilá


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das sagste jetzt schon zum 3. oder 4. ma oO
> stell die um oder erinner dich ma dran...


(wenn überhaupt) zum drittenmal, mein pc hatte aber zwischendürch n dodalkrasch...


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> (wenn überhaupt) zum drittenmal, mein pc hatte aber zwischendürch n dodalkrasch...


Wie bekommt man das nur hin...


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> (wenn überhaupt) zum drittenmal, mein pc hatte aber zwischendürch n dodalkrasch...


ja dann würde ich doch spätestens danach die uhr richtig stellen... Oo


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

Ich bin immernoch dafür einen verpflichtenden Computerführerschein einzuführen...


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

DAnke, hab die jetzt nach http://www.wiespaetistes.de/index.shtml gestellt...


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> DAnke, hab die jetzt nach http://www.wiespaetistes.de/index.shtml gestellt...


Glückwunsch ! Wehe du kommst nocheinmal zu früh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man das nur hin...


festplatte kaputt...


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glückwunsch ! Wehe du kommst nocheinmal zu früh!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja...


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

WIe schafft man es dreimal aber die Festplatte zu verhauen? Das ist doch völlig unmöglich :O


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ja...



Behalte den Satz besser in Erinnerung und halte dich daran...
beim nächsten mal wenns ne Frau sagt wirds noch schlimmer!


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WIe schafft man es dreimal aber die Festplatte zu verhauen? Das ist doch völlig unmöglich :O


fenster auf, pc raus.
zum besseren lüften... -.- *hust*


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Behalte den Satz besser in Erinnerung und halte dich daran...
> beim nächsten mal wenns ne Frau sagt wirds noch schlimmer!


Sagt der Experte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagt der Experte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich gucke genug Sitcoms um das zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich gucke genug Sitcoms um das zu wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und Reality Shows? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und Reality Shows?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eher weniger... ich mag keine R-Shows...


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

ne, genaugenommen wars : 1mal falsch (weils halt falsch war xD) dann Festplattencrash->festplatte kaputt(zumglück herstellungsfehler(oder so)->geld für neue gekriegt) Und jetzt war naja, keine ahnung warum, eine partition weg... (anscheinend is die  bios-zeit falsch...)


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ne, genaugenommen wars : 1mal falsch (weils halt falsch war xD) dann Festplattencrash->festplatte kaputt(zumglück herstellungsfehler(oder so)->geld für neue gekriegt) Und jetzt war naja, keine ahnung warum eine partition weg...


Dein Rechner mag dich net....^^


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dein Rechner mag dich net....^^


kann sein xD


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

bei mir is auch vor kurtzem mein netzteil und die hd abgeraucht^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

Samma... was macht ihr mit euren PCs? Das ist doch unmenschlich was ihr veranstaltet...


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Samma... was macht ihr mit euren PCs? Das ist doch unmenschlich was ihr veranstaltet...


$tja mein netzteil wa net für so ne starke graka ausgelegt-.- und iwie hat das dann auch die hd beschädigt

aba jetzt stimmt wider alles^^


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Also, was ich schon seit n paar minuten erzählen wollte: ICH HAB MIR HEITE NE DIGI-CAM GEKAUFT!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Also, was ich schon seit n paar minuten erzählen wollte: ICH HAB MIR HEITE NE DIGI-CAM GEKAUFT!!!


joa gratz... oO
endlich im 21. jahrhundert angekommen? *g*


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa gratz... oO
> endlich im 21. jahrhundert angekommen? *g*


ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Also, was ich schon seit n paar minuten erzählen wollte: ICH HAB MIR HEITE NE DIGI-CAM GEKAUFT!!!


Ahja, und das ist jetzt sone NAricht die du rausschreien musst? Wow...


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja, und das ist jetzt sone NAricht die du rausschreien musst? Wow...


is das bedeutsamste, was mir heute passiert is...


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> is das bedeutsamste, was mir heute passiert is...


musst ja en schicken tag gehabt haben^^


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> is das bedeutsamste, was mir heute passiert is...



na dann ma n gz dazu^^


----------



## Dracun (2. Februar 2009)

buuuh


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> is das bedeutsamste, was mir heute passiert is...



Gott bist du langweilig, wenn das, dass bedeutsamste war...


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> buuuh


Ruhe auf den hinteren Plätzen^^


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Gott bist du langweilig, wenn das, dass bedeutsamste war...


betonung auf heute...

aber habt ihr heute alle ne laune...


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

hallo und tschüss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> betonung auf heute...
> 
> aber habt ihr heute alle ne laune...


passiert.
und zudem: mir kommts heute abend hier egtl recht entspannt vor im gegensatz zu sonst.


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> betonung auf heute...
> 
> aber habt ihr heute alle ne laune...


Jop, mir gehts prima aber du sagst ja ich hab ne "tolle" laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> betonung auf heute...
> 
> aber habt ihr heute alle ne laune...



hey ich bin jut drauf^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> betonung auf heute...
> 
> aber habt ihr heute alle ne laune...



Meine Laune ist verdammt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

gute laune, aber denoch hacken alle auf mir rum...


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> gute laune, aber denoch hacken alle auf mir rum...



Jetzt stell dir mal vor wir hätten schlechte Laune... also merk dir: Du kommst grad noch sehr gut weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> gute laune, aber denoch hacken alle auf mir rum...


Weil du
A) zu früh gepostest hast
 deine Uhr falsch ging
C) eine Digicam als dein tollstes Tageserlebnis findest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Jetzt stell dir mal vor wir hätten schlechte Laune... also merk dir: Du kommst grad noch sehr gut weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*schluck* 
* anderes thema!*


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> *schluck*
> * anderes thema!*


Welches denn?


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil du
> A) zu früh gepostest hast
> deine Uhr falsch ging
> C) eine Digicam als dein tollstes Tageserlebnis findest
> ...


a und be sind das gleiche und c is, weil mir heute sonst ÜBERHAUPTNICHTS ungewöhnliches passiert ist...



Razyl schrieb:


> Welches denn?


Gute Frage...


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> a und be sind das gleiche und c is, weil mir heute sonst ÜBERHAUPTNICHTS ungewöhnliches passiert ist...


a und b sind nicht das gleiche , b führte zu a... -.-


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> a und be sind das gleiche und c is, weil mir heute sonst ÜBERHAUPTNICHTS ungewöhnliches passiert ist...
> 
> 
> Gute Frage...


zum 1.) Tjo pech^^
zum 2 siehste


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend
heut auch wieder nachdem gestern nich in dem Zustand vorm PC zu sitzen^^


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> a und b sind nicht das gleiche , b führte zu a... -.-


meint ich doch!
 neues thema ist
*  Teufelsanbetung*


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> heut auch wieder nachdem gestern nich in dem Zustand vorm PC zu sitzen^^



German plz!


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> meint ich doch!
> neues thema ist
> *  Teufelsanbetung*


Den kannst du gerne anbeten, ich net, und über das thema werde ich sicherlich nicht reden.
Abend Whity


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Den kannst du gerne anbeten, ich net, und über das thema werde ich sicherlich nicht reden.


du willst nur net drüber reden, weil du sonst deine sekte verrätst


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Den kannst du gerne anbeten, ich net, und über das thema werde ich sicherlich nicht reden.
> Abend Whity


ne, bin atheist...

schlag doch n besseres thema vor...


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du willst nur net drüber reden, weil du sonst deine sekte verrätst


Ich in einer Sekte? *leise flüster* woher weißt du das? Du sollst net alles verraten!


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> German plz!


Ich bin Krank


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

naja, mir is langweilig...


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich bin Krank


und weiter?


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> naja, mir is langweilig...


Dann geh schlafen


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und weiter?


Ja das war die kurzfassung auf Deutsch^^ So wie Selor es wollte


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich bin Krank



Und da schreibst du vollkommen wirren mist? Deine Krankheit will ich aber nicht haben...


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und da schreibst du vollkommen wirren mist? Deine Krankheit will ich aber nicht haben...


Das waren seine Tabletten, net seine krankheit


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und da schreibst du vollkommen wirren mist? Deine Krankheit will ich aber nicht haben...


Wieso Einfach wens auch Umständlich geht


----------



## Nuffing (2. Februar 2009)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Abend


Abend karina


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das waren seine Tabletten, net seine krankheit


Boah diese drecks Tropfen die mir der Arzt verschrieben hat BUAAH meine Fresse sowas grässliches musst ich meiner Zunge ja meiner Lebtag nich antun


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

also teufelsanbetung.... also gewisse sachen des satanismuss finde ich net ma sooo schlecht aba andere widerum mag cih gar net^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das waren seine Tabletten, net seine krankheit



Wenn ich das habe was er hat muss ich die Tabletten auch nehmen... also nix da...



White-Frost schrieb:


> Wieso Einfach wens auch Umständlich geht



Weil dein geschreibsel nicht umständlich war sondern unlesbar...


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also teufelsanbetung.... also gewisse sachen des satanismuss finde ich net ma sooo schlecht aba andere widerum mag cih gar net^^


daran ist alles scheiß* - und das thema ist nichtmehr das thema


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Abend



jutn abend karina


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> daran ist alles scheiß* - und das thema ist nichtmehr das thema



sach ma.. haste dicgh überhaupt ma genauer mit dem thema befasst?


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Weil dein geschreibsel nicht umständlich war sondern unlesbar...


Es war aber durchaus Umständlich es so Unlesbar zu formulieren!


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sach ma.. haste dicgh überhaupt ma genauer mit dem thema befasst?


Warum sollte ich? Mich interessierts net,und die typen sind eh alle durchgeknallt - Teufel o. Gott... pff


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Es war aber durchaus Umständlich es so Unlesbar zu formulieren!


den kopf über die tastatur zu rollen ist nicht wirklich umständlich...


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Es war aber durchaus Umständlich es so Unlesbar zu formulieren!



Bei solch Kranken gedanken sowas überhaupt zu machen ist das auch kein wunder *gg*


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> den kopf über die tastatur zu rollen ist nicht wirklich umständlich...


Sondern?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sondern?


dämlich? oO


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dämlich? oO


Ihc wollte nur mal nachfragen^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich? Mich interessierts net,und die typen sind eh alle durchgeknallt - Teufel o. Gott... pff


Echt Wahr hier! Dummen satanisten SCHWEINE!!! Alles PSYCHOS!!!!! Jeder einzelne von denen DÜMMER WIE DER ANDERE!!!! GEHÖREN ALLE UMGEBRACHT!!!! Hab mich nie mit befasst ABER SIND ALLE BÖSE!!!!!!


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

Verweisung auf den Thread hier...
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1435185


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Echt Wahr hier! Dummen satanisten SCHWEINE!!! Alles PSYCHOS!!!!! Jeder einzelne von denen DÜMMER WIE DER ANDERE!!!! GEHÖREN ALLE UMGEBRACHT!!!! Hab mich nie mit befasst ABER SIND ALLE BÖSE!!!!!!


SO hab ich das nicht ausgedrückt, aber Kirchentypen sind verrückt, bzw alle Glaubensrichtungen...


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> den kopf über die tastatur zu rollen ist nicht wirklich umständlich...


Hey roll du erst mal deinen Kopf über ne Tastatur wen du ne Brille trägst und se nicht abnimmst! Das ist sehr wohl umständlich!


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also teufelsanbetung.... also gewisse sachen des satanismuss finde ich net ma sooo schlecht aba andere widerum mag cih gar net^^


will nur festhalte:
Teufelsanbetung =\= Satanismus...

naja, leg mich jetzt hin, nacht


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich? Mich interessierts net,und die typen sind eh alle durchgeknallt - Teufel o. Gott... pff



es kommt drauf an ob du einfach dran glaubst oder n totaler fanatischer anhänger von bist. aber wenn du dich noch nie damit befasst hast urteile pls net darüber^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hey roll du erst mal deinen Kopf über ne Tastatur wen du ne Brille trägst und se nicht abnimmst! Das ist sehr wohl umständlich!


du musst ja bescheis wissen


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hey roll du erst mal deinen Kopf über ne Tastatur wen du ne Brille trägst und se nicht abnimmst! Das ist sehr wohl umständlich!



Nein ist es nicht, wenn man sich nicht komplett dämlich anstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> es kommt drauf an ob du einfach dran glaubst oder n totaler fanatischer anhänger von bist. aber wenn du dich noch nie damit befasst hast urteile pls net darüber^^


Ich kann trotzdem Urteile darüber fällen, siehe meinen Post etwas weiter oben


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht, wenn man sich nicht komplett dämlich anstellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich sollt meinen Titel wieder in  Dumm und Stolz drauf umändern oder?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht, wenn man sich nicht komplett dämlich anstellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hinterkopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann trotzdem Urteile darüber fällen, siehe meinen Post etwas weiter oben



können schon aba man kann deine urteile einfach net ernst nehmen^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich sollt meinen Titel wieder in  Dumm und Stolz drauf umändern oder?^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap, eindeutig


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann trotzdem Urteile darüber fällen, siehe meinen Post etwas weiter oben


klar kannste.
es nimmt dich aber keiner für voll, weil du dich nicht ma ansatzweise damit befasst/befasst hast.
aber gut, das tut auch sonst hier niemand.


----------



## Nuffing (2. Februar 2009)

Ihr seit schon komisch.... ihr seit irgendwie jeden tag anders kaput...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> klar kannste.
> es nimmt dich aber keiner für voll, weil du dich nicht ma ansatzweise damit befasst/befasst hast.
> aber gut, das tut auch sonst hier niemand.


Jop, deshalb störts mich auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ihr seit schon komisch.... ihr seit irgendwie jeden tag anders kaput...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


seitseid.de...


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ihr seit schon komisch.... ihr seit irgendwie jeden tag anders kaput...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



daran musste dich hier gewöhnen^^ aba ich finds lustig mit andern halbirren zu labern^^


----------



## Nuffing (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> seitseid.de...



Das kannst noch so lang machen wie du willst ich werd seit nie mit d schreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> daran musste dich hier gewöhnen^^ aba ich finds lustig mit andern halbirren zu labern^^


HALBirre?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Das kannst noch so lang machen wie du willst ich werd seit nie mit d schreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tjoa deine sache emokeksii


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> HALBirre?


Ja du bist nen Vollirrer, ich zb bin net irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja du bist nen Vollirrer, ich zb bin net irre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> in einer verrückten welt ist nur ein wahrhaft geisteskranker irre!


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja du bist nen Vollirrer, ich zb bin net irre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist doch das selbsterwählte Oberhaupt der Volldeppen und Irren hier...


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja du bist nen Vollirrer, ich zb bin net irre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also krieg ich deine Hälfte und werde zu etwas GANZEM GROßARTIGEN? BUAHAHAHAHAHA ALLMÄCHTIG


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja du bist nen Vollirrer, ich zb bin net irre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auch du bist halbirre sonst würdestes net so lange hier aushalten^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du bist doch das selbsterwählte Oberhaupt der Volldeppen und Irren hier...


Nein, ich bin kein Trekkie so wie du


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Also krieg ich deine Hälfte und werde zu etwas GANZEM GROßARTIGEN? BUAHAHAHAHAHA ALLMÄCHTIG



Bekloppt bist du höchstens... mehr auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tjoa deine sache emokeksii


Aha, danke. Ist gut zuhören wer hier alles zweitnickt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin kein Trekkie so wie du



Uuuh... jetzt bist du echt cool... einen Trekkie dumm anmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bekloppt bist du höchstens... mehr auch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Besser bekloppt sein als nichts sein


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Aha, danke. Ist gut zuhören wer hier alles zweitnickt.


Zu deinen ROM Problem: Nochmal neuladen?
@ Selor:
Das ich Cool bin hast du gesagt, nicht ich.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Besser bekloppt sein als nichts sein



Bekloppt --- Nichts --- Alle anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zu deinen ROM Problem: Nochmal neuladen?


Macht er ja die ganze Zeit automatisch, fängt immer wieder neu an der Launcher.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ich Cool bin hast du gesagt, nicht ich.


Star Trek is cool!!! Insofern mans nicht in einem Ausmasse konsumiert wie manch ein anderer hier getan hat


----------



## Dracun (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> können schon aba man kann deine urteile einfach net ernst nehmen^^




seit wann nimmt man pls den razyl überhaupt ernst^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tjoa deine sache emokeksii



Richtig meine sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> seit wann nimmt man pls den razyl überhaupt ernst^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ok.. hast recht^^ und hallo übrigens^^


----------



## Lillyan (2. Februar 2009)

Hallöle ihr süzZän <3


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Macht er ja die ganze Zeit automatisch, fängt immer wieder neu an der Launcher.


Nein insgesamt das Spiel nochmal neuladen bzw das Spiel deinstallieren und neuinstallieren.
@ Lillyan:
Wieso schon wieder neuer Ava und weniger Sig? Und hi^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

Och nöö... jetzt dreht Lilly auch noch durch...


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hallöle ihr süzZän <3


ich hoffe du verarschst uns grade


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hallöle ihr süzZän <3


Mhh besser wie des vorherige Ava aber die Katze war bisher des Beste =P Guten Abend Lilly


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hallöle ihr süzZän <3



waaaa n mod

los alle ganz brav sein oder gleich nix mehr schreiben


----------



## Dracun (2. Februar 2009)

alle Massa Fans sind irre und bekloppt.... selbe aussage wie bei trekkies sind irre dumm und ka^^

also im endeffekt is auch diese aussage unsinnig da man net alle leute über einen kamm scheren sollte bzw kann^^


----------



## Dracun (2. Februar 2009)

moin lillyan^^


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> alle Massa Fans sind irre und bekloppt.... selbe aussage wie bei trekkies sind irre dumm und ka^^
> 
> also im endeffekt is auch diese aussage unsinnig da man net alle leute über einen kamm scheren sollte bzw kann^^



doch bei einer sache schon

alle anime fans ham iwo durch n dachschadn (jo cih auch)


----------



## Lillyan (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> waaaa n mod
> 
> los alle ganz brav sein oder gleich nix mehr schreiben


Och.... komm schooooon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab euch doch alle liep  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> alle Massa Fans sind irre und bekloppt.... selbe aussage wie bei trekkies sind irre dumm und ka^^
> 
> also im endeffekt is auch diese aussage unsinnig da man net alle leute über einen kamm scheren sollte bzw kann^^


aber ich hab gesagt das ALLE Trekkos irre und bekloppt sind? Nein, ich bezog das nur auf Selor.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Lillyan:
> Wieso schon wieder neuer Ava und weniger Sig? Und hi^^


Dazu könnt ich auf die Posts der letzten Nächte eine Theorie aufstellen aber wen ich die komplett ausführe würd ich glaub ich von Lilly gekreuzigt werden


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Och.... komm schooooon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich deine vorhergehende "sprache" aber nicht.


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein insgesamt das Spiel nochmal neuladen bzw das Spiel deinstallieren und neuinstallieren.


Ne noch nicht aber echt keine Lust, waren immerhin 3,4 GB (3 Stunden)


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Och.... komm schooooon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nicht weinen^^
@ Tabuno:
Neuinstallieren oder haste die install.exe schon gelöscht :O


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hallöle ihr süzZän <3


Schonwieder neuer ava


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Och.... komm schooooon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*schüchtern mit dem Fuß Kreise in den Sand zieh* Ich dich auch oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Glaub ich hab mir heut zuviele Medikamente gegeben


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Dazu könnt ich auf die Posts der letzten Nächte eine Theorie aufstellen aber wen ich die komplett ausführe würd ich glaub ich von Lilly gekreuzigt werden



jaaa kreuzigen wir whity!


----------



## Lillyan (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Dazu könnt ich auf die Posts der letzten Nächte eine Theorie aufstellen aber wen ich die komplett ausführe würd ich glaub ich von Lilly gekreuzigt werden


hihi =^.^=


----------



## Nuffing (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jaaa kreuzigen wir whity!



/sign


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> hihi =^.^=


Sagmal Lilly, ne kurze frage;
Dir ist langweilig oder? Sonst postest du pro nachtschwärmerabend nur einen post nun mehrere :O


----------



## chopi (2. Februar 2009)

Ich brauch ganz viel Geld.
Wer kann mir 700Euro...leihen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagmal Lilly, ne kurze frage;
> Dir ist langweilig oder? Sonst postest du pro nachtschwärmerabend nur einen post nun mehrere :O


vor allem postet sie nicht SOLCHE oO


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht weinen^^
> @ Tabuno:
> Neuinstallieren oder haste die install.exe schon gelöscht :O


Doch, die hab ich noch, naja mal neu installieren hast recht...


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> hihi =^.^=


extreme stimungsschwankungen


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> /sign



willst du ihn festhalten und ich düble ihn ans kreuz oder anders rum?


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Februar 2009)

halli hallo


----------



## Dracun (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> aber ich hab gesagt das ALLE Trekkos irre und bekloppt sind? Nein, ich bezog das nur auf Selor.



deine aussagen lassen aber darauf schließen das du alle meinst mein freund^^ und du lässt ja keine gelegenheit ungenutzt dies mitzuteilen^^  udn woher willst du wissen das unser nachwuchslehrer bekloppt is(gut wer den job wählt muss bekloppt sein^^)

spaß selor^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich brauch ganz viel Geld.
> Wer kann mir 700Euro...leihen?


die mafia deines vertrauens.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich brauch ganz viel Geld.
> Wer kann mir 700Euro...leihen?



Nein... was willst du mit 700 Öcken?


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich brauch ganz viel Geld.
> Wer kann mir 700Euro...leihen?


Ich leihe keinen Sprechenden milchtüten was!
@ Brille:
Das ist mir egal^^
@ Tabuno: wär ne gute lösung


----------



## Nuffing (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> willst du ihn festhalten und ich düble ihn ans kreuz oder anders rum?



hmm anders rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Februar 2009)

Hey, jetz lasst mal den whitüüüü.... ich dachte ihr seid voll liep und tolliq und so und dann kommt sowaz!


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hey, jetz lasst mal den whitüüüü.... ich dachte ihr seid voll liep und tolliq und so und dann kommt sowaz!


bitte... hör... auf :<


----------



## Dracun (2. Februar 2009)

so bin aber mal ab ins heia bettchen man liest sich morgen^^


----------



## chopi (2. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein... was willst du mit 700 Öcken?


Wenigstens ein Spiel auf dem Pc flüssig laufen lassen


Razyl schrieb:


> Ich leihe keinen Sprechenden milchtüten was!


Ich spreche nicht,ich schreibe nur.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hey, jetz lasst mal den whitüüüü.... ich dachte ihr seid voll liep und tolliq und so und dann kommt sowaz!



Egal was du nimmst... NIMM weniger...


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> deine aussagen lassen aber darauf schließen das du alle meinst mein freund^^ und du lässt ja keine gelegenheit ungenutzt dies mitzuteilen^^  udn woher willst du wissen das unser nachwuchslehrer bekloppt is(gut wer den job wählt muss bekloppt sein^^)


Ich beziehe meine Aussagen lediglich auf Selor.
Und wieso zur Hölle nennst du mich "mein Freund" ?


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hey, jetz lasst mal den whitüüüü.... ich dachte ihr seid voll *liep* und *tolliq* und so und dann kommt *sowaz*!


/cry jetzt acuh noch hier!


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wenigstens ein Spiel auf dem Pc flüssig laufen lassen


solitair.
dazu brauchste keine 700 euro


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hey, jetz lasst mal den whitüüüü.... ich dachte ihr seid voll liep und tolliq und so und dann kommt sowaz!



naguuut dann lassn wa den halt vorerst noch in ruhe.....


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hey, jetz lasst mal den whitüüüü.... ich dachte ihr seid voll liep und tolliq und so und dann kommt sowaz!


Lilly, was hastn du heute abend? bist doch sonst net so :O lass bitte diese recht eigensinnige sprache ok?


----------



## chopi (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> solitair.
> dazu brauchste keine 700 euro


Du glaubst Solitair läuft laggfrei auf dem Laptop?


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vor allem postet sie nicht SOLCHE oO


Sie leidet einfach an Minderwertigkeits Komplexe so wie ihr Karina die letzten Nächte in eurem Trieb umschwärmt habt deswegen das neue Avatar und jetz diese komische süße Tour und mehreren Posts! Sie braucht eure Aufmerksamkeit weil sie sich selbst nicht schätzt! MINDERWERTIKEITSKOMPLEXE!!!!


ES tut mir leid es musste einfach raus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

Lilly deine posts haben das Niveau einer frisch pupertierenden 12 jährigen^^


----------



## Dracun (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich beziehe meine Aussagen lediglich auf Selor.
> Und wieso zur Hölle nennst du mich "mein Freund" ?



warum nicht?? im icq nenn ich dich ja auch manchmal so du da regst du dich net drüber auf^^

manchmal bist du schon en komischer kauz mein freund^^


----------



## chopi (2. Februar 2009)

Wieso haben jetzt eig alle Avatare mit personen mit weissen Haaren?


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Sie leidet einfach an Minderwertigkeits Komplexe so wie ihr Karina die letzten Nächte in eurem Trieb umschwärmt habt deswegen das neue Avatar und jetz diese komische süße Tour und mehreren Posts! Sie braucht eure Aufmerksamkeit weil sie sich selbst nicht schätzt! MINDERWERTIKEITSKOMPLEXE!!!!
> 
> 
> ES tut mir leid es musste einfach raus!
> ...


Dann machen wir das gleiche wie bei karina, vielleicht hilf das was =o
@ Dracun:
Fällt mir nur grad auf, könntest du das evtl. unterlassen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Lilly deine posts haben das Niveau einer frisch pupertierenden 12 jährigen^^


haha 4 fach post.
ansonsten haste vollkommen recht.
lillyan, wieso willste so eine bitch chiqqquuuyyaaa sprache nachmachen? oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wieso haben jetzt eig alle Avatare mit personen mit weissen Haaren?



Wieso alle? Ich bleib blond...


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wieso haben jetzt eig alle Avatare mit personen mit weissen Haaren?



also ich mag weisse haare^^ hab selber ma überlegt ob ich mir meine bleichn lasen soll^^


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Lilly deine posts haben das Niveau einer frisch pupertierenden 12 jährigen^^


Epic 4fach post


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also ich mag weisse haare^^ hab selber ma überlegt ob ich mir meine bleichn lasen soll^^


TU es nicht!


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Tabuno: wär ne gute lösung


Installiert gerad neu, aber warum sollte es diesmal gehen?^^


----------



## Lillyan (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Sie leidet einfach an Minderwertigkeits Komplexe so wie ihr Karina die letzten Nächte in eurem Trieb umschwärmt habt deswegen das neue Avatar und jetz diese komische süße Tour und mehreren Posts! Sie braucht eure Aufmerksamkeit weil sie sich selbst nicht schätzt! MINDERWERTIKEITSKOMPLEXE!!!!
> 
> 
> ES tut mir leid es musste einfach raus!
> ...


Ach, verdammt... durchschaut. Muss ich mir doch nen Zweitacc machen um geliebt zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also ich mag weisse haare^^ hab selber ma überlegt ob ich mir meine bleichn lasen soll^^



Bei dem gedanken daran kommts mir eher vor als wäre die bleiche schon in deinen Gehirn gesickert nur vom bloßen denken dran...


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Installiert gerad neu, aber warum sollte es diesmal gehen?^^


Vielleicht ist i-was bei der Installation schiefgegangen vorhin? Wenn nicht wart mal bis morgen, evtl. haben auch die Server grad probleme, alles möglich.

@ Lilly:
Nö, wer sagt denn sonen kranken mist? Bist doch der mod der auf uns aufpasst, da musst du doch geliebt werden :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Installiert gerad neu, aber warum sollte es diesmal gehen?^^


schicksal!



Lillyan schrieb:


> Ach, verdammt... durchschaut. Muss ich mir doch nen Zweitacc machen um geliebt zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der hat dann aber keine mod rechte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ach, verdammt... durchschaut. Muss ich mir doch nen Zweitacc machen um geliebt zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohhhhh... ooooooohhhh... *der Rest wurde durch den letzten Funken Angst vor nem Mod zensiert*


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ach, verdammt... durchschaut. Muss ich mir doch nen Zweitacc machen um geliebt zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Einfach so bleiben wie du bist und wir alle haben dich lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> TU es nicht!


An meiner Scheissschule darf man nichts machen,was nur irgendwie dein Aussehn verändern würde,sonst hätte ich es längst schon versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

Netter 4fach Post, was 12 Sekunden inet Lags alles bewerkstelligen können


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> An meiner Scheissschule darf man nichts machen,was nur irgendwie dein Aussehn verändern würde,sonst hätte ich es längst schon versucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


warum?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Netter 4fach Post, was 12 Sekunden inet Lags alles bewerkstelligen können


du wolltest nur deinen counter pushen *g*


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> An meiner Scheissschule darf man nichts machen,was nur irgendwie dein Aussehn verändern würde,sonst hätte ich es längst schon versucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Würde bei dir auch nichts mehr helfen... oh... mist :/


----------



## Nuffing (2. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hey, jetz lasst mal den whitüüüü.... ich dachte ihr seid voll liep und tolliq und so und dann kommt sowaz!



Krieg ich auch das was du rauchst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Krieg ich auch das was du rauchst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast du doch schon längst =O


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schicksal!
> Destiny
> Doom
> Fate
> ...


----------



## chopi (2. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> warum?


Warum man es nicht darf? Schlimme Schule halt.
Warum ich es machen will? Will sehn wies aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

sonst gehts dir gut?^^ @ tabuno


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

Lillyan mach doch nen zweiten acc merkt bestimmt keiner wenn hier eine lîllyan mit 1 Post auftaucht


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Warum man es nicht darf? Schlimme Schule halt.
> Warum ich es machen will? Will sehn wies aussieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mein warum nicht darf?


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Warum man es nicht darf? Schlimme Schule halt.
> Warum ich es machen will? Will sehn wies aussieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das is ma ne super einstellung^^ ne ich bin eh schon sehr hellblond und da mir weiss n bisserl besser gefallen würde hab ich schon n paar ma dran gedacht^^


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Lillyan mach doch nen zweiten acc merkt bestimmt keiner wenn hier eine lîllyan mit 1 Post auftaucht


Irgendwie hab ich nen dejavu


----------



## Nuffing (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hast du doch schon längst =O



WOOOOOOO +Panisch nach dem stoff such+


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das is ma ne super einstellung^^ ne ich bin eh schon sehr hellblond und da mir weiss n bisserl besser gefallen würde hab ich schon n paar ma dran gedacht^^


und was drauss geworden?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> WOOOOOOO +Panisch nach dem stoff such+


nimm valium, dann biste net mehr so panisch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> WOOOOOOO +Panisch nach dem stoff such+


In deinem kopfkissen!


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> und was drauss geworden?



noch nix aus geldmangel^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> noch nix aus geldmangel^^


lass es.
am ende siehste aus wie jeanette biederman


----------



## chopi (2. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich mein warum nicht darf?


Weils ne Scheissschule ist,wie oft denn noch? Wir müssen alle was grünes tragen (nein,kein armband oder so,sondern grünes T-shirt,grüne kaupuzenjacke etc)


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Weils ne Scheissschule ist,wie oft denn noch? Wir müssen alle was grünes tragen (nein,kein armband oder so,sondern grünes T-shirt,grüne kaupuzenjacke etc)


grüne brillen? xD


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl hats bei dir auch am Anfang irgendwas gepatcht, weil er fängt wieder an...


----------



## Nuffing (2. Februar 2009)

Naja ich bin wieder off noch bisle Fable 2 zocken meine leuchtende magierin weiter spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> grüne brillen? xD


(Sonnen)Brillen sind sowieso verboten,oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Weils ne Scheissschule ist,wie oft denn noch? Wir müssen alle was grünes tragen (nein,kein armband oder so,sondern grünes T-shirt,grüne kaupuzenjacke etc)


Die schule heißt nicht zufällig Kokiri schule?^^


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lass es.
> am ende siehste aus wie jeanette biederman



waaaaaa.... ok ich lass es^^


----------



## chopi (2. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Die schule heißt nicht zufällig Kokiri schule?^^


So heissen nur die wenigsten Schulen hier...in Polen >_>

(Der erste,der "das erklärt alles" sagt,kommt auf die Igno)


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Naja ich bin wieder off noch bisle Fable 2 zocken meine leuchtende magierin weiter spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pass blos auf das du net zu viel in stärke steckst sonst haste ne frau die mehr wie n mann aussieht^^


----------



## Nuffing (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> pass blos auf das du net zu viel in stärke steckst sonst haste ne frau die mehr wie n mann aussieht^^



Ich weiß..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Deswegen hab ich ja auch alles in Magie und steck nur was in die lebenenergie da verändert sich die figur nicht bleibt se schön schlank und sexy (für fable 2  verhältnise die menschen sehen allgemein alle defomiert aus )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> So heissen nur die wenigsten Schulen hier...in Polen >_>
> 
> (Der erste,der "das erklärt alles" sagt,kommt auf die Igno)


das erklärt garnichts


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> So heissen nur die wenigsten Schulen hier...in Polen >_>
> 
> (Der erste,der "das erklärt alles" sagt,kommt auf die Igno)


Ähm das mit kokiri,naja ach egal...hast nicht verstaden den witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





das erklärt..............................................................nichts


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> So heissen nur die wenigsten Schulen hier...in Polen >_>
> 
> (Der erste,der "das erklärt alles" sagt,kommt auf die Igno)


das erklärt....
so einiges


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ähm das mit kokiri,naja ach egal...hast nicht verstaden den witz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


siehe chopis sig? =P


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Jetz is Lilly weg weil ihr niemand die Liebe gezeigt hat die sie brauchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich weiß..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hab eben leider mittlerweile alles ausgebaut was geht und jetzt habe ich son mannsweib mit hörnern (kriegs iwie nie hin "gut" zu sein^^) und alle rennen panisch weg wenn se mich sehn weil ich ab und an ma n zivilisten erwischt habe


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> (Sonnen)Brillen sind sowieso verboten,oder etwa nicht?


in der Closed Beta ja, seitdem nicht mehr gespielt, zocke keine MMOs mehr :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Jetz is Lilly weg weil ihr niemand die Liebe gezeigt hat die sie brauchte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tjoa... passiert


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> siehe chopis sig? =P


nöööö ....dracun könnts beantworten!enemene mai komm herbei dracun HEX hex


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> in der Closed Beta ja, seitdem nicht mehr gespielt, zocke keine MMOs mehr :>


falsches zitat?
oder warn grüne brillen in irgendeiner beta verboten? oO


----------



## chopi (2. Februar 2009)

Ich hätte googeln müssen,ich änder meine Antwort in "^^"

So,anderes Thema...Ich überlege meinen alten Nick abzulegen und anstelle dessen "Osterzone" zu wählen.Wie klingt das?


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> falsches zitat?
> oder warn grüne brillen in irgendeiner beta verboten? oO


Ja falsches zitat, war auf tabunos aussage bezogen eigentlich ><


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> in der Closed Beta ja, seitdem nicht mehr gespielt, zocke keine MMOs mehr :>


Toll, spielen ja anscheinend doch einige und die Buffed Leute auch..^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hätte googeln müssen,ich änder meine Antwort in "^^"
> 
> So,anderes Thema...Ich überlege meinen alten Nick abzulegen und anstelle dessen "Osterzone" zu wählen.Wie klingt das?


scheisse.

bleib bei chopi


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> scheisse.
> 
> bleib bei chopi



/sign^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hätte googeln müssen,ich änder meine Antwort in "^^"
> 
> So,anderes Thema...Ich überlege meinen alten Nick abzulegen und anstelle dessen "Osterzone" zu wählen.Wie klingt das?



Scheiße...


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hätte googeln müssen,ich änder meine Antwort in "^^"
> 
> So,anderes Thema...Ich überlege meinen alten Nick abzulegen und anstelle dessen "Osterzone" zu wählen.Wie klingt das?


chopi ist besser


----------



## chopi (2. Februar 2009)

Du Ihr kennst das spiel "Hotel Dusk" kein bissl,oder? (nicht als Angriff gemeint.)


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bleib bei chopi


/sign
chopi hat schon so nen Status kennt schon der großteil des Forums hmm muss so bleiben


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Jetz is Lilly weg weil ihr niemand die Liebe gezeigt hat die sie brauchte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach ich wollte grade mein 12 seitiges word Dokument rauskramen, in dem beschrieben wird wie toll lilly ist


----------



## Ocian (2. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht

*Lesepost setz*


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Du Ihr kennst das spiel "Hotel Dusk" kein bissl,oder? (nicht als Angriff gemeint.)


meinst du mich? wenn ja: nein ich kenns nicht.
und selbst wenn das relevant für deinen namen wäre, bleib bei chopi

hey streich net das du durch^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Toll, spielen ja anscheinend doch einige und die Buffed Leute auch..^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ja auch net übel, aber ich bleib nun bei Offline Spielen, maximal noch COD UO online


----------



## chopi (2. Februar 2009)

Jetzt muss ich doch bei Chopi bleiben =/
Dann bin ich ja schon bei 3 Nicks im inet,wenn ich mich irgendwo anmelde...


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Ach ich wollte grade mein 12 seitiges word Dokument rauskramen, in dem beschrieben wird wie toll lilly ist


Und ich meinen Titel für sie ändern tjoaja so kanns laufen Aber schicks ihr halt per PM freut sich sicher


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Und ich meinen Titel für sie ändern tjoaja so kanns laufen Aber schicks ihr halt per PM freut sich sicher


änder mal wieder deinen titel <.<


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Gute Nacht
> 
> *Lesepost setz*


Was is ein lesepost


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Und ich meinen Titel für sie ändern tjoaja so kanns laufen Aber schicks ihr halt per PM freut sich sicher


Nene heute ham wir sie vergrault und morgen nimmt sie uns das eh nicht mehr krum


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ist ja auch net übel, aber ich bleib nun bei Offline Spielen, maximal noch COD UO online


Ja, aber das bei dir das gleiche Problem war.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Und ich meinen Titel für sie ändern






Grüne schrieb:


> änder mal wieder deinen titel <.<


hihihi ich hab mich noch nie selbst Zitiert voll Geilo man ey hier richtig tolliqqqqqqq


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Nene heute ham wir sie vergrault und morgen nimmt sie uns das eh nicht mehr krum


Tjo...


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

Boah du bist ja voll cooliq!!!!!


----------



## chopi (2. Februar 2009)

Ihr habt auch nur Scheissthemen o.0


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Boah du bist ja voll cooliq!!!!!


Ich weis!!! *Bild von kleinem japanischen Schuldmädchen einfüg was sich freut wien  Schnitzel*


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ihr habt auch nur Scheissthemen o.0


Dann sag ein cooliqueres Thema


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Nene heute ham wir sie vergrault und morgen nimmt sie uns das eh nicht mehr krum


Nö Lilly is ne Frau und Frauen haben bekanntlich beim Thema Mann hat Scheise gebaut ein Erinnerungsvermögen eines Elefanten!


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

*gähn*


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *gähn*


Probiers mal mit lauten Stöhnen hmm


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit lauten Stöhnen hmm


Wieso sollte ich dies tun? Mir ist nur langweilig ><


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Nö Lilly is ne Frau und Frauen haben bekanntlich beim Thema Mann hat Scheise gebaut ein Erinnerungsvermögen eines Elefanten!



das is n wahres wort


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich dies tun? Mir ist nur langweilig ><


Das hören deine Eltern kommen in dein Zimmer und dann is dir nimmer langweilig


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Nö Lilly is ne Frau und Frauen haben bekanntlich beim Thema Mann hat Scheise gebaut ein Erinnerungsvermögen eines Elefanten!


Dann vergrault sie uns aber und dann ist keiner mehr im Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Das hören deine Eltern kommen in dein Zimmer und dann is dir nimmer langweilig


Meine eltern werden das nicht hören, da sie schlafen


----------



## chopi (2. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dann sag ein cooliqueres Thema


"Wieso schreiben wir nicht im Irc?"


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich dies tun? Mir ist nur langweilig ><


Mach einen presentkorb für lilly damit sie uns wieder mag


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meine eltern werden das nicht hören, da sie schlafen


Das kommt ganz darauf an wie laut du Stöhnst


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz darauf an wie laut du Stöhnst


Dazwischen sind 3 Türen, und 1 2 zimmer, hmm


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Mach einen presentkorb für lilly damit sie uns wieder mag


Bin Lilly Fanboy um ihr meine ähm überdimensional große mmh zuneigung? zu zeigen? vielleicht... Der genau Grund dahinter ist noch nicht ausgearbeitet aber das Ziel ist vergebung! XD


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dazwischen sind 3 Türen, und 1 2 zimmer, hmm


Mikrofon an die Boxen ran und ab gehts gestöhne!


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Mikrofon an die Boxen ran und ab gehts gestöhne!


Sicherlich nicht...


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht...


Langweiler!


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

Langweiler...


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht...



why net? deine freundin wär sicher auch wider wach^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> why net? deine freundin wär sicher auch wider wach^^


Der hat ne Freundin?


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> why net? deine freundin wär sicher auch wider wach^^


Das mag sein, aber will ich das? hmmm nein


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber will ich das? hmmm nein


Muss aber ne schlimme Freundin sein wen du das nicht willst


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Muss aber ne schlimme Freundin sein wen du das nicht willst


Nö, nur will sie schlafen, und warum sollte ich sie da wecken?


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber will ich das? hmmm nein



Dann könntest du aber wenigstens nen anständigen Grund fürs Stöhnen liefern...


----------



## chopi (2. Februar 2009)

Weil du evil bist.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, nur will sie schlafen, und warum sollte ich sie da wecken?


Manchmal gibst du so guten Stoff für so kranke Kommentare


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Manchmal gibst du so guten Stoff für so kranke Kommentare


Tjo...


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo...


Jo......


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Jo......


Dann bring doch noch mehr kranken schei* - ist so langweilig hier


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

o.....


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann bring doch noch mehr kranken schei* - ist so langweilig hier


Fragwürdig wieviel kranke Scheiße mir die Mods durchgehen lassen


----------



## Arky (2. Februar 2009)

Huhu, ich wünsche einen guten Abend! Ich hoffe ich darf mich mal zu euch gesellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> Huhu, ich wünsche einen guten Abend! Ich hoffe ich darf mich mal zu euch gesellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo hastn jetz die 3 anderen Posts schnell reingehaun Lilly


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> Huhu, ich wünsche einen guten Abend! Ich hoffe ich darf mich mal zu euch gesellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer oder was bist du


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wo hastn jetz die 3 anderen Posts schnell reingehaun Lilly


Immerhin schon angemeldet seit 9 Uhr^^


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ES HAT GEKLAPPT ICH KANN ROM TESTEN CYA LEUTZ BIS NACHHER ODER SO YEESSS


----------



## chopi (2. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Wer oder was bist du


Kaum ist ne Frau da gehn alle ab o.ö


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> Huhu, ich wünsche einen guten Abend! Ich hoffe ich darf mich mal zu euch gesellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klar nur herein in die gute stube^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Immerhin schon angemeldet seit 9 Uhr^^


Wenn Lilly nun schon twinkacc´s macht... oh weh


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Immerhin schon angemeldet seit 9 Uhr^^


Lilly hat jeden Tag einen sicherheitszweitacc


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> 3 Umfragen,könnte sie tatsächlich sein.


Nich nur könnte is so hmm^^ Schau dir doch den Satz an sowas kann nur von nem Mod stammen kein normaler User vor allem nich wen es des Mädel auf dem Pic wär würde so förmlich schreiben


----------



## Arky (2. Februar 2009)

Ich bin die kleine Arky und hatte grad etwas Langeweile.... Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da en bissl weiterhelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> Ich bin die kleine Arky und hatte grad etwas Langeweile.... Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da en bissl weiterhelfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh gott Lilly, was hastn du heute abend genommen? Du bist echt komisch, gar nicht lillymäßig...


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Nich nur könnte is so hmm^^ Schau dir doch den Satz an sowas kann nur von nem Mod stammen kein normaler User vor allem nich wen es des Mädel auf dem Pic wär würde so förmlich schreiben





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> Ich bin die kleine Arky und hatte grad etwas Langeweile.... Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da en bissl weiterhelfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weist du Lilly echt das ist zu höfflich leg das mal ab dann kommts besser rüber hmm^^ Aber ist sich für eine andere Person auszugeben nicht ein vergehen mmh da sind doch Mods sicher nich ausgeschlossen


----------



## Arky (2. Februar 2009)

Tut mir leid wenn ich euch enttäuschen muss ^^ aber ich bin nicht "Lilly" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Weist du Lilly echt das ist zu höfflich leg das mal ab dann kommts besser rüber hmm^^ Aber ist sich für eine andere Person auszugeben nicht ein vergehen mmh da sind doch Mods sicher nich ausgeschlossen


White-Frost 4 mod!!!!!!1111einself
^^
Ja mir ist LANGWEILIG!

@ arky:
Haha verarschen kann ich mich selber


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> White-Frost 4 mod!!!!!!1111einself
> ^^
> Ja mir ist LANGWEILIG!
> 
> ...


EINS EINS DRÖLFZICH GOGOGO AHHHHHH


----------



## Arky (2. Februar 2009)

ja dann lass ich euch am besten mal wieder in ruhe, komische leute hier.....


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> ja dann lass ich euch am besten mal wieder in ruhe, komische leute hier.....


lass das komma noch weg dann is es perfekt =P Jetz sei doch nich beleidigt =P


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> ja dann lass ich euch am besten mal wieder in ruhe, komische leute hier.....


Vergrault doch nicht die Leute dievsich neu Anmelden


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Vergrault doch nicht die Leute dievsich neu Anmelden



was de baua nit kennt


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was de baua nit kennt


frisst a ned


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Barbie wird 50

Faltenfrei und ewig jung: Seit fünf Jahrzehnten stöckelt Barbie durch die Kinderzimmer dieser Welt. Das Püppchen hatte mehr als 100 Jobs - und schied von Anfang an die Geister.


!!!!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. Februar 2009)

gz barbie


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Barbie wird 50
> 
> Faltenfrei und ewig jung: Seit fünf Jahrzehnten stöckelt Barbie durch die Kinderzimmer dieser Welt. Das Püppchen hatte mehr als 100 Jobs - und schied von Anfang an die Geister.
> 
> ...



ja razyl wir wissn das du barbies sammelst


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> gz barbie


/sign


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ja razyl wir wissn das du barbies sammelst


Nö,im gegensatz zu dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,im gegensatz zu dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wort Gefechte der hohen Kunst


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,im gegensatz zu dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das einzige was ich mit den dingern zu tun hatte war, denen meiner sis die haare abzuschneidn


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wort Gefechte der hohen Kunst



du bist immer 2 mal dümmer als wie ich^^


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,im gegensatz zu dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jetzt werden die ganz harten Beleidigungen ausgepackt


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> du bist immer 2 mal dümmer als wie ich^^


Ich würd sagen der hat euch GEPWND =P


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das einzige was ich mit den dingern zu tun hatte war, denen meiner sis die haare abzuschneidn


Bist aber ziemlich gemein zu deiner Schwester^^


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bist aber ziemlich gemein zu deiner Schwester^^



nee ich doch net^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nee ich doch net^^


hatse jedenfalls geweint danach?^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. Februar 2009)

so, tagessoll erfüllt, ich geh pennen, gut n8


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

Bin ma off
Pm an mich mit Link wenn lilly noch was schreibt


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> hatse jedenfalls geweint danach?^^



jup


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> so, tagessoll erfüllt, ich geh pennen, gut n8



gn8


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Bin ma off
> Pm an mich mit Link wenn lilly noch was schreibt



gn8


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

Bin ma off
Pm an mich mit Link wenn lilly noch was schreibt


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup


Dann wars super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup


Er will das in jeder kleinen schrecklichen leidenswerten Einzelheit wissen


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Er will das in jeder kleinen schrecklichen leidenswerten Einzelheit wissen



ne kb


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,im gegensatz zu dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was besseres hast du Würmchen nicht zu bieten? ^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> was besseres hast du Würmchen nicht zu bieten? ^^


Es ist 23.00, ich geh bald schlafen... also denk ich nimmer groß nach und schreib irgendeinen mist hin.
Und ein Würmchen bin ich sicherlich net.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Februar 2009)

Schwarz zu blau!


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Schwarz zu blau!


Abend Noxiel


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Schwarz zu blau!



nee schwarz zu rot


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nee schwarz zu rot


Stimmt Rot > Blau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Stimmt Rot > Blau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab immer recht^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Stimmt Rot > Blau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mag lieber sowas wie Orange __


----------



## Noxiel (2. Februar 2009)

1) Nabend Razyl
2) Falsche Antwort Manoroth, aber netter Ava und Sig. Zaraki ist einfach ein Sympathieträger.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 1) Nabend Razyl
> 2) Falsche Antwort Manoroth, aber netter Ava und Sig. Zaraki ist einfach ein Sympathieträger.



find ich gut das du zaraki magst^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich mag lieber sowas wie Orange __


Nicht schlägt Rosa....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht schlägt Rosa....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hau dich....


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht schlägt Rosa....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das hast du gesagt _ _


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich hau dich....


Mahc des^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mahc des^^


Ich will zugucken


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Mano will wohl net schlagen, naja was solls


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mano will wohl net schlagen, naja was solls



doch gerne aba komm zu mir hab kein geld für die fahrt^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> doch gerne aba komm zu mir hab kein geld für die fahrt^^


Hab ich geld dafür? ich hab heute schon 100 Euro ausgegebn ><


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich geld dafür? ich hab heute schon 100 Euro ausgegebn ><



is das mein prob? los komm her


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is das mein prob? los komm her


Nö, hab kein geld


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich geld dafür? ich hab heute schon 100 Euro ausgegebn ><


Für wasn


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Für wasn


Für was schönes^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Für was schönes^^


Wirklich richtig oft Stoff für kranke Komments


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wirklich richtig oft Stoff für kranke Komments


Dann bring sie doch... ^^
Und nein net das,was du wieder denkst


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann bring sie doch... ^^
> Und nein net das,was du wieder denkst


Keine Gummibären?


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Keine Gummibären?


Nö


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö


Ich mag Gummibären


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich mag Gummibären


Das mag sein. Aber wieso tust du siemögen?


----------



## Arky (2. Februar 2009)

Ich nehm auch welche!


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das mag sein. Aber wieso tust du siemögen?


Weil se lecker sind?



Arky schrieb:


> Ich nehm auch welche!


*Arky die Tütte hin reich*


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Weil se lecker sind?


Wenn ich davon zuviele esse wird mir schlecht ><


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn ich davon zuviele esse wird mir schlecht ><


Hmm möglich^^ Dann Genies se doch lieber


----------



## Arky (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Weil se lecker sind?
> 
> 
> *Arky die Tütte hin reich*



*sich die roten bärchen raus such*

mh lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hmm möglich^^ Dann Genies se doch lieber


Nö, ich bleib bei keksen^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> *sich die roten bärchen raus such*
> 
> mh lecker
> 
> ...


Da krallt se sich nur die roten und lässt mir die gräßlichen weißen drinnen >.< Lass schmecken


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich bleib bei keksen^^


I <3 COOKIES


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> I <3 COOKIES


Willst welche habenß^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Willst welche habenß^^


Klar immer^^


----------



## Arky (2. Februar 2009)

was habt ihr denn noch für schöne kekse? ^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Klar immer^^


*packung hinreich*


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn noch für schöne kekse? ^^


Eine Packung Prinzenrolle und selbstgemachte Nusskekse mit Schokoteilchen


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Eine Packung Prinzenrolle und selbstgemachte Nusskekse mit Schokoteilchen


Prinzenrolle ja, und Vanille Kipferl :>


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *packung hinreich*


*Cookie rausnehm und ess* danke dir


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Prinzenrolle ja, und Vanille Kipferl :>


Bin kein so Fan von vanille Kiperl


----------



## Arky (2. Februar 2009)

mh dann nehm ich mal einen Nusskeks mit lecker Schoko


----------



## White-Frost (2. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> mh dann nehm ich mal einen Nusskeks mit lecker Schoko


Die Selbstgemachten hmm^^ *Bleck mit Keksn reich*


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> mh dann nehm ich mal einen Nusskeks mit lecker Schoko


is das lillyan?oO


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Die Selbstgemachten hmm^^ *Bleck mit Keksn reich*


Die hat doch deine mama gemacht^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die hat doch deine mama gemacht^^


Ich bin durchaus in der Lage selbst Plätzchen zu Backen^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich bin durchaus in der Lage selbst Plätzchen zu Backen^^


Das sagense alle^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das sagense alle^^


Is ja auch nix dabei^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Is ja auch nix dabei^^


Du lässt sie immer schwarz werden?^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. Februar 2009)

Bin mal off *Gummibären und Kekse euch dalass*
Gute Nacht, Schalft Schön, Träumt süß und sowas ne =P


----------



## Arky (3. Februar 2009)

So ich war zwar nur kurz hier, aber wünsche euch noch ne schöne Nacht, wird Zeit das ich ins bettchen komme.... bye bye


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Gute nacht euch 2, schlaft gut


----------



## Tabuno (3. Februar 2009)

so ich bin dann auch mal gleich off
PS: RoM ist cool^^ und das als eingefleischter wowler zu sagen heißt was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Nachti


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so ich bin dann auch mal gleich off
> PS: RoM ist cool^^ und das als eingefleischter wowler zu sagen heißt was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


RoM ist ne F2P Variante von WoW, naja eher hat sich RoM ne menge bei den großen MMO`s abgeschaut für den Westlichen Markt
Gute nacht Tabuno^^


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Was is RoM`?


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Was is RoM`?


Runes of Magic


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Runes of Magic


ah k


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Hmm, was haben wir nun für ein Thema? Komm nicht nur Vanth und ich sind nur noch hier, tut uns das net an!


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm, was haben wir nun für ein Thema? Komm nicht nur Vanth und ich sind nur noch hier, tut uns das net an!


Ohjeee alleiiiiiin


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> alleiiiiiin


.... allein allein...


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> .... allein allein...


Keiner mag uns,wir sind allein ......./cry


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Müssn wa wohl allein klarkommen


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Keiner mag uns,wir sind allein ......./cry


Tjo, schon schade wa? Wir werden gehasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo, schon schade wa? Wir werden gehasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Egal,wir machen nen Lagerfeuer und singen das lagerfeuerlied
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxfWDLcsvPw


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Ich mag kein Spongebob


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag kein Spongebob


ich ja auch nicht


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Also hast du das Lied jetzt aus Langeweile gebracht?


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also hast du das Lied jetzt aus Langeweile gebracht?


Jep,


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Wollt eigentlich was anderes bringen,also was machen wa jetz?


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Gute frage.... ich weiß es net...
MANOOOO helf uns^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gute frage.... ich weiß es net...
> MANOOOO helf uns^^



*allen hilft*


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gute frage.... ich weiß es net...
> MANOOOO helf uns^^


Öhm jaaa,ich schließ mich mal an:



*MANOOOOO HELPPP*


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Der lebt auch noch^^ 
sagmaln thema an mano


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Jetzt haben ihn die Forum monster hat gekidnapped


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

naja ich verschwinde auch mal.....


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

So ich bin raus nacht euch allen


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja, nicht zufrüh xD


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Einen wunderschönen guten abend euch allen
Edit: Oh huntermoon hatten neues Spielzeug


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Edit: Oh huntermoon hatten neues Spielzeug


?
___
Was halltet ihr von meiner Neuen sig(auser das ihr dr. house nicht mögt?)


----------



## White-Frost (3. Februar 2009)

Hehehe des ganze forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      Guten Abend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ?





Huntermoon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

jutn abend^^


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

find diese sigs in den antworten-funktion gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Naja ich findse komisch


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Hello


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

1.111ster POST!
*freu*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> 1.111ster POST!
> *freu*
> 
> 
> ...


Schnapszahl und sow ürd ich sagen also gibst du ne Runde aus nehm ich an


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Wow... glückwunsch...


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> 1.111ster POST!
> *freu*
> 
> 
> ...



gz^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow... glückwunsch...


nur weil du dich so hochspammst dürfen sich andere noch über so ne postzahl freuen <.<


----------



## White-Frost (3. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nur weil du dich so hochspammst dürfen sich andere noch über so ne postzahl freuen <.<


NEIN!!!! IS VERBOTEN!


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nur weil du dich so hochspammst dürfen sich andere noch über so ne postzahl freuen <.<


dürfense doch, hab nur meinen glückwunsch ausgesprochen, was issen dir wieder über die Leber gelaufen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow... glückwunsch...






Razyl schrieb:


> dürfense doch, hab nur meinen glückwunsch ausgesprochen, was issen dir wieder über die Leber gelaufen?


mhm ist klar...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Schnapszahl und sow ürd ich sagen also gibst du ne Runde aus nehm ich an





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mhm ist klar...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja was erwartest du? -.-


----------



## Kronas (3. Februar 2009)

habt ihr auch alle schön nen löffel aufem tv liegen damit von uri geller genug energie ausgeht damit irgendwas passiert?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> habt ihr auch alle schön nen löffel aufem tv liegen damit von uri geller genug energie ausgeht damit irgendwas passiert?^^


ich hoffe du verarschst mich grade...


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> habt ihr auch alle schön nen löffel aufem tv liegen damit von uri geller genug energie ausgeht damit irgendwas passiert?^^



hey ich mag meine löffel ich vertau die doch net so nem quaksalber an


----------



## Kronas (3. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hoffe du verarschst mich grade...


ich selbst hab keinen rumliegen aber das meinte der kerl grad echt^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich selbst hab keinen rumliegen aber das meinte der kerl grad echt^^


ja wieso guckste sowas überhaupt? oO

je mehr es gucken, desto länger wirds bleiben...


----------



## Kronas (3. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja wieso guckste sowas überhaupt? oO
> 
> je mehr es gucken, desto länger wirds bleiben...


läuft sonst nur müll^^


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Abend^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Abend^^


Abend, 
ööööhm
Dein bild + dein Titel......


----------



## Kronas (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Abend^^


wie oft wechselst du den ava^^
fast so schlimm wie lillyan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend,
> ööööhm
> Dein bild + dein Titel......


erinnert mich an kamui's link... *g*


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> erinnert mich an kamui's link... *g*


Kamui? Wer ist das nochma? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend,
> ööööhm
> Dein bild + dein Titel......



ICH HAB DEINE NASE ALTAAAA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kamui? Wer ist das nochma?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kennst du deinen besten freund nicht mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Februar 2009)

Immerhin mach ich mir keine an irgendwas leckenden Frauen zum Avatar... also bitte nicht vergleichen oO


----------



## Kronas (3. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> erinnert mich an kamui's link... *g*


was fürn link haben will


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Abend^^



jutn abend karina


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Immerhin mach ich mir keine an irgendwas leckenden Frauen zum Avatar... also bitte nicht vergleichen oO



ne du hast süsse kätzchen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was fürn link haben will


glaub mir, das willste net^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Immerhin mach ich mir keine an irgendwas leckenden Frauen zum Avatar... also bitte nicht vergleichen oO


Ich vergleich dich damit net Lilly, dein ava ist hingegehen knuffig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ brille:
Wer ist das nochma gewesen? Muss ich "kamui" kennen?
@ Karina:
Dein Bild+dein Titel sind verdammt zweideutig =O , und das bild was du eben gepostest hat: WTF`?


----------



## Kronas (3. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Immerhin mach ich mir keine an irgendwas leckenden Frauen zum Avatar... also bitte nicht vergleichen oO


waah kätzchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deine?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ brille:
> Wer ist das nochma gewesen? Muss ich "kamui" kennen?
> @ Karina:
> Dein Bild+dein Titel sind verdammt zweideutig =O , und das bild was du eben gepostest hat: WTF`?


1.ach hör auf so zu tun^^
2. für mich ist das eindeutig. tja wer gerne lutscht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1.ach hör auf so zu tun^^
> 2. für mich ist das eindeutig. tja wer gerne lutscht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1. Nö, Kamui war weder mein freund noch sonst was, der typ ist einfach nur krank im Hirn =O
2. An was ?^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Immerhin mach ich mir keine an irgendwas leckenden Frauen zum Avatar... also bitte nicht vergleichen oO


Dann wärste auch nimmer Lilly^^ Süße Kätzchen =P


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Nö, Kamui war weder mein freund noch sonst was, der typ ist einfach nur krank im Hirn =O
> 2. An was ?^^


rate mal,  wenn ic hkamuis link erwähne...^^


----------



## Lillyan (3. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> waah kätzchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Leider nicht, da ich (noch) in einer Wohnung lebe. Sobald ich irgendwann mal ein Häuschen mit Garten habe hol ich mir ein kleines schwarzes Kätzchen.... wahrscheinlich eine norwegische Waldkatze :>


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> rate mal,  wenn ic hkamuis link erwähne...^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achso du meinst DEN Link^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Lilly:
Häuschen mit garten - ja ok supe
Kätzchen/katze - öhm nicht zwingend^^


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich vergleich dich damit net Lilly, dein ava ist hingegehen knuffig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist nur zweideutig weil du schmutzige gedanken hast


----------



## White-Frost (3. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Leider nicht, da ich (noch) in einer Wohnung lebe. Sobald ich irgendwann mal ein Häuschen mit Garten habe hol ich mir ein kleines schwarzes Kätzchen.... wahrscheinlich eine norwegische Waldkatze :>


Katzen sind sowieso die lustigsten und nettesten Haustiere^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Das ist nur zweideutig weil du schmutzige gedanken hast


wenn razyl nur schmutzige hätte wärs für ihn eindeutig *g*


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Das ist nur zweideutig weil du schmutzige gedanken hast


Ich frage mich nur grad, an was du bei diesen bild+Titel gedacht hast... ganz sicherlich net an was anderes


----------



## Kronas (3. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Leider nicht, da ich (noch) in einer Wohnung lebe. Sobald ich irgendwann mal ein Häuschen mit Garten habe hol ich mir ein kleines schwarzes Kätzchen.... wahrscheinlich eine norwegische Waldkatze :>


schwarzer perserkater meins, hab ihn seit er 3 wochen alt ist^^ da passte er auf meine handfläche^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Das ist nur zweideutig weil du schmutzige gedanken hast



ich weiss ja net obs dran liegt da ich n kerl bin aba mir falln da auch eher net jugendfreie sachn ein.. und den meisten andern wirds wohl net anders gehn^^


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

Hiho Leute!

Ich hoffe mal die Katze in deiner Signatur bringt mir kein Pech.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Lillyan schrieb:


> Leider nicht, da ich (noch) in einer Wohnung lebe. Sobald ich irgendwann mal ein Häuschen mit Garten habe hol ich mir ein kleines schwarzes Kätzchen.... wahrscheinlich eine norwegische Waldkatze :>



Also Razyl... du hast wirklich schmutzige Gedanken.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich weiss ja net obs dran liegt da ich n kerl bin aba mir falln da auch eher net jugendfreie sachn ein.. und den meisten andern wirds wohl net anders gehn^^


schmutzige gedanken? wir doch nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also Razyl... du hast wirklich schmutzige Gedanken.


und du das falsche zitat!


----------



## White-Frost (3. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal die Katze in deiner Signatur bringt mir kein Pech.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der war sehr bedingt hmm seehr bedingt...


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

Nein habe ich nicht!


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also Razyl... du hast wirklich schmutzige Gedanken.


Halt du dich doch einfach mal raus


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Der war sehr bedingt hmm seehr bedingt...


Hmm?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Halt du dich doch einfach mal raus


uuuuh streit!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry das musste sein^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> uuuuh streit!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nö no Streit, er soll sich nur einfach raushalten =O


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

Ich streite doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich streite noch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fixed


----------



## White-Frost (3. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich streite doch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schade hmmm dachte jetz gibts was interessantes zu sehen wie ihr euch zofft mmh


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur grad, an was du bei diesen bild+Titel gedacht hast... ganz sicherlich net an was anderes



an zuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

Nein nein.
Die schlimmen Kerle sind schon gebannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

was haltet ihr von meinem ava/meiner sig?


----------



## Kronas (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> an zuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zuckerflaaaash


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> an zuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.ibash.de/zitat_1345.html
Sorry musste sein


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> an zuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja, wir wissen ja wohl, wo so überall zucker drin ist...

edit: danke razyl, das wollte ich grad raussuchen^^


----------



## Kronas (3. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von meinem ava/meiner sig?


alexstrasza war mir sympatischer die guckt net so böse^^


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> an zuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ._.


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

Ganz gut. 
Aber der Avatar ist weniger gut. Irgendwie ist der Kopf zu klein.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.ibash.de/zitat_1345.html
> Sorry musste sein



lol razyl.. genau daran hab ich auch gedacht^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

sig: ich mag house. und der text geht auch
nur der ava ist zu klein, wie skatero schon sagte


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> lol razyl.. genau daran hab ich auch gedacht^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tja, wie gut das ich mir gestern bei Ibash einige Zitate durchgelesen habe ;D


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.ibash.de/zitat_1345.html
> Sorry musste sein



pffffffffff


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> pffffffffff


Ja ist so, du kannst nichts dagegen sagen buhahaha!^^


----------



## Kronas (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> pffffffffff


da hat jemand fürs leben gelernt^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja ist so, du kannst nichts dagegen sagen buhahaha!^^


hätte sie auch vorher nicht y.y.
bzw sagen kann/konnte sie es, nur glauben tuts eh niemand <.<


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hätte sie auch vorher nicht y.y.
> bzw sagen kann/kontne sie es, nur glauben tuts eh niemand <.<


Außer du! Du würdest es doch sofort glauben^^
Apropos: wie gehts dir eigentlich Brille?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Außer du! Du würdest es doch sofort glauben^^
> Apropos: wie gehts dir eigentlich Brille?


mir gehts gut und selbst?


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mir gehts gut und selbst?


Joa ganz gut, das Leben läuft und so weiter.
Was spielst eigentlich derzeit?


----------



## Kronas (3. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mir gehts gut und selbst?


das erinnert mich an gespräche mit oma und opa^^


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

So besser (ava)


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa ganz gut, das Leben läuft und so weiter.
> Was spielst eigentlich derzeit?


mirrors edge


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> So besser (ava)


lol sieht aus als wäre sie schwanger oder eifnach nur fett


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mirrors edge


nice game, wenn auch zu kurz >< aber steht ja alled in meinen blog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber da kann Dice mehr draus machen


----------



## Elda (3. Februar 2009)

jo


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> jo


Ahja... wir sind hier aber net im Spamthread weißt du?


----------



## Kronas (3. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> So besser (ava)


naaain alexstrasza! *wie ein 5 jähriges kind vor dem alexstrasza-actionfiguren-regal herumroll*


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> nice game, wenn auch zu kurz >< aber steht ja alled in meinen blog
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kurz ist noch freundlich gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lol sieht aus als wäre sie schwanger oder eifnach nur fett


is n fehler von der site hier, lad ma die site neu...


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> is n fehler von der site hier, lad ma die site neu...


jaja ma schnell ava tauschen^^
(wieder zu house <3)


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Kurz ist noch freundlich gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, Assasins Creed war ja auchnet Länger aber
Prince of Persia > Mirrors Edge


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, Assasins Creed war ja auchnet Länger aber
> Prince of Persia > Mirrors Edge



das neue prince of persia is langweilig-.-


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, Assasins Creed war ja auchnet Länger aber
> Prince of Persia > Mirrors Edge



Also ich hab an assasin creed länger gespielt als an mirros edge...das hat ich an einen tag durch Assasin creed hab ich wenigens 3 tage gezockt^^


----------



## Kronas (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Also ich hab an assasin creed länger gespielt als an mirros edge...das hat ich an einen tag durch Assasin creed hab ich wenigens 3 tage gezockt^^


+ alle flaggen und templer?^^


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> + alle flaggen und templer?^^


Nein ich rede vom normalen durchspiel vom start bis ende ohne die extras ( die übrigens bei assasin creed nichts bringen...)^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das neue prince of persia is langweilig-.-


Nö, das bietet immer noch das bessere Jump´n´Run Spiel, was sich auch besonders in sachen bewertung zeigt und es ist besser als Mirrors Edge, da hat Dice noch viel mehr Potential auszunutzen


----------



## Kronas (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Nein ich rede vom normalen durchspiel vom start bis ende ohne die extras ( die übrigens bei assasin creed nichts bringen...)^^


auf xbox bringen die ein archievement^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, das bietet immer noch das bessere Jump´n´Run Spiel, was sich auch besonders in sachen bewertung zeigt und es ist besser als Mirrors Edge, da hat Dice noch viel mehr Potential auszunutzen



das is ja das prob... im neuen pop biste nur am rumhüpfen und kämpfst viel zu wehnig^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das is ja das prob... im neuen pop biste nur am rumhüpfen und kämpfst viel zu wehnig^^


War doch schon immer so das es auf Geschicklichkeit ausgelegt is was auch gut so is^^ Schnetzler sind langweilig


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das is ja das prob... im neuen pop biste nur am rumhüpfen und kämpfst viel zu wehnig^^


Das ist auch der Sinn hinter Jump´n´Run, und ich finde es gut, die vorigen Teile passten nicht zum PoP universum


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

n bisserl rumhüpfen ok aba n bisserl nette kämpfe müssn auch dabei sein


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> auf xbox bringen die ein archievement^^



Habs aber beide aufn pc gezockt


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> n bisserl rumhüpfen ok aba n bisserl nette kämpfe müssn auch dabei sein


Kämpfe sind auch dabei, nur nicht so ausgeprägt wie in den vorigen Teilen, und das ist ja das auch was Ubisoft versprochen hatte.
Die vorigen Teile bis auf vllt. noch Sands of Time haben nicht mehr zu PoP gepasst, also kurze auszeit und mit Prince of Persia einen Neuanfang - mit der wohl genialsten Cellshading Technik des JAhres, der Artwork style ist sowas von genial - gewagt, der aufging


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

Hmm ob ich mir eine Xbox 360 kaufen soll...
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm ob ich mir eine Xbox 360 kaufen soll...
> Was meint ihr?


http://www.gamestar.de/specials/reports/19...r_konsolen.html
sag nur ich dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl der mann in einigen punkt recht hat, sogar in sehr vielen... hmm wär mal ne Blog idee


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm ob ich mir eine Xbox 360 kaufen soll...
> Was meint ihr?



Achtung achtung das könnte ps3 fanboy Alarm geben... Ich würd sagen wenn du gern und viel zockst lohnt es sich schon für Pc kommt im grunde nichts gutes was nicht auch auf der konsole kommt dafür kommt irgendwie in letzer zeit lauter zeug was nicht auf npc kommt  so zeug wie metal gear, fable, star wars the force unleas und so zeug.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm ob ich mir eine Xbox 360 kaufen soll...
> Was meint ihr?



hab eine und mag sie^^ aba is dein geld^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Achtung achtung das könnte ps3 fanboy Alarm geben... Ich würd sagen wenn du gern und viel zockst lohnt es sich schon für Pc kommt im grunde nichts gutes was nicht auch auf der konsole kommt dafür kommt irgendwie in letzer zeit lauter zeug was nicht auf npc kommt  so zeug wie metal gear, fable, star wars the force unleas und so zeug.



fable und force unöeashed sind klasse^^ muss mir ncoh soul calibur kaufn...


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

Meine "Wii" wird langsam langweilig.
Der Pc ist eh zu schlecht für die neuen Spiele.
Und ich spiele lieber an Konsolen. Das Beste ist ja, ich kann dann Warhammer und XBox gleichzeitig spielen.
Also habe ich eigentlich mehr von einer Konsole als von einem Pc oder?^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Achtung achtung das könnte ps3 fanboy Alarm geben... Ich würd sagen wenn du gern und viel zockst lohnt es sich schon für Pc kommt im grunde nichts gutes was nicht auch auf der konsole kommt dafür kommt irgendwie in letzer zeit lauter zeug was nicht auf npc kommt  so zeug wie metal gear, fable, star wars the force unleas und so zeug.


metal gear? naja nen interaktiver film mehr, das spiel sollte größeren anteil haben als die zw. sequenzen.
Fable II - ist noch nicht ganz klar, zu 100% steht es nicht fest, es gibt nur derzeit keine konkreten Pläne zu einer PC Umsetzung, möglich wäre sie aber.
Star Wars - naja gut, nicht der hammer titel


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> fable und force unöeashed sind klasse^^ muss mir ncoh soul calibur kaufn...



hmm Soul Calibur komm ich net klar xD


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> metal gear? naja nen interaktiver film mehr, das spiel sollte größeren anteil haben als die zw. sequenzen.
> Fable II - ist noch nicht ganz klar, zu 100% steht es nicht fest, es gibt nur derzeit keine konkreten Pläne zu einer PC Umsetzung, möglich wäre sie aber.
> Star Wars - naja gut, nicht der hammer titel



Dann sag mir jetzt mal eher anders rum, was karm für den pc in letzer zeit auser Crysis was nicht für konsolen kommt und was wirklich hammer geiles besonders ist?


----------



## White-Frost (3. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> fable und force unöeashed sind klasse^^ muss mir ncoh soul calibur kaufn...


Ich mir auch noch hab teil 2 und 3 bis zur vergasung gespielt des schnelle Kampfsystemm is einfach hammer^^ habne zeit lang tekken gespielt dannw ieder Soul Calibur mein Gott des waren Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede^^ Macht schon laune^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Crysis kommt nur nicht für Konsolen da die Technik nach Crytek angaben für die volle Power zu schwach ist.
Und demnächst:
DoW II, Battleforge, Empire Total war, Star Craft II - alles top titel der 1. Klasse


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Crysis kommt nur nicht für Konsolen da die Technik nach Crytek angaben für die volle Power zu schwach ist.
> Und demnächst:
> DoW II, Battleforge, Empire Total war, Star Craft II - alles top titel der 1. Klasse



Ob die teile top werden muss erst mal abzuwarten bleiben ich rede von sachen die da sind wo auch sicher ist das sie top sind.


----------



## White-Frost (3. Februar 2009)

Bin hier mal weg


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Bin hier mal weg



Cucu


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ob die teile top werden muss erst mal abzuwarten bleiben ich rede von sachen die da sind wo auch sicher ist das sie top sind.


Dawn of War II das ist sogut wie sicher das Spiel ist der hammer.
Battleforge macht derzeit einen seeeeehr guten Eindruck
Empire Total war- genauso wie Battleforge
und Starcraft II kein Top Titel? Da glaubste ja selbst net dran^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

ich freue mich vor allem auf dow2 und vor allem diablo 3^^


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dawn of War II das ist sogut wie sicher das Spiel ist der hammer.
> Battleforge macht derzeit einen seeeeehr guten Eindruck
> Empire Total war- genauso wie Battleforge
> und Star craft II kein Top Titel? Da glaubste ja selbst net dran^^



Ich hab dich drotzdem nach titeln letztes jahres gefragt. Es gab in der geschichte der menschheit schon genug spiele die total gehypt wurden und am ende dann nicht den erwartungen entsprachen.

Wenn dann halt dich bitte an die gefragten sachen und nicht an irgendwelche zukunft sachen die nicht sicher sind.

Ich bin ein mensch den die nicht sichere zukunft in einer disusion nicht wirklich interesiert in der zukunft könnt ich auch königin sein...^^


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dawn of War II das ist sogut wie sicher das Spiel ist der hammer.
> Battleforge macht derzeit einen seeeeehr guten Eindruck
> Empire Total war- genauso wie Battleforge
> und Starcraft II kein Top Titel? Da glaubste ja selbst net dran^^



Im übirgen hab ich alle titel ja noch nicht genannt, kleine ausschmeiser sind mal Kindom hearts God of war oder Final fantasy und wie schon gesagt metal gear, Wenn du jetzt sagst die sind nicht gut liegt das höchstens an deinen geschmack dann kann ich das selbe aber bei den kommenden spielen sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die sind nämlich auch nicht mein geschmack.


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Ahja das Schwarze Auge Drakensang ist ein TOP RPG und erschien nur auf den PC , WoW erschien ebenso nur auf den PC, Spore ebenso.
No One Lives Forever 2: A Spy in H.A.R.M.'s Way, Dungeon Siege , Stalker... einige Spiele erschienen nur exklusiv für PC


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich hab dich drotzdem nach titeln letztes jahres gefragt. Es gab in der geschichte der menschheit schon genug spiele die total gehypt wurden und am ende dann nicht den erwartungen entsprachen.
> 
> Wenn dann halt dich bitte an die gefragten sachen und nicht an irgendwelche zukunft sachen die nicht sicher sind.
> 
> Ich bin ein mensch den die nicht sichere zukunft in einer disusion nicht wirklich interesiert in der zukunft könnt ich auch königin sein...^^



ich fand crysis und wotlk super auf dem pc und der rest war ok aba net überragend


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja das Schwarze Auge Drakensang ist ein TOP RPG und erschien nur auf den PC , WoW erschien ebenso nur auf den PC, Spore ebenso.
> No One Lives Forever 2: A Spy in H.A.R.M.'s Way, Dungeon Siege , Stalker... einige Spiele erschienen nur exklusiv für PC



Ich redete immer noch von den titeln dieses jahr und wollt damit andeuten das den PC die Richtig guten titel ausgehen deswegen hab ich in meinen beispiel auch nur sachen gebracht die in letzer zeit da waren und hammer waren und nicht die ganze geschichte.

Mir scheint es du hast probleme dich im Rahmen des gefragten zu halten kann das sein?

Auserdem. Spore war unter den erwartungen....

Wow ist schon ewig da und das ein PC in letzter zeit kaum was anderes als WoW zu bieten hat hab ich selber gesagt damit bestätigst du mich nur.

Ich wollt hier kein Revolutions vergleich alla PC geschichte vs Konsolen geschichte machen wenn du darauf bock hast such dir jemand anderen das hat nämlich gar nichts mit meiner kern aussage am anfang zu tun.


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

lol... genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-wieso läuft bei den ganzen filmen beim abspann immer hiphop? 
- damit auch wirklich alle besucher das kino verlassen


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Im übirgen hab ich alle titel ja noch nicht genannt, kleine ausschmeiser sind mal Kindom hearts God of war oder Final fantasy und wie schon gesagt metal gear, Wenn du jetzt sagst die sind nicht gut liegt das höchstens an deinen geschmack dann kann ich das selbe aber bei den kommenden spielen sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Metal gear ist wie gesagt vllt. ein Tolles spiel aber beeinhaltet mehr Videosequenzen als Spiel und wäre für einen Großteil der Spieler nicht das wahre.
Und in den letzten Jahren nahm das nur zu wegen den Raubkopierern, aber mittlerweile werden auf den PC 54% der Spiele illegal gezogen, auf der Konsole sind es aber auch schon 46%, also nimmt das dort auch zu, und ist auch keine lösung. Und der PC wird weiterhin oben bleiben, und dies sagt auch der DX erfinder, und wie er das Argumentiert, das ist sehr gut, klar es wird dauern bis dies wirklich reift, aber ich denke es wird sich zeigen das er recht hat.


- Das Schwarze Auge Drakensang erschien letztes Jahr und war einer der Toptiteln. Spore war vllt. unter den Erwartungen trotzdem war es ein gutes spiel und wurde gekauft (und illegal gezogen, und damit einen traurigen Rekord aufgestellt)

Edit:
Kein MMO erscheint für die Konsole, und dies hat auch einen finanztechnischen grund, und da der MMO Markt seit WoW wächst wie nie, dürfte sogar die klar sein.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Metal gear ist wie gesagt vllt. ein Tolles spiel aber beeinhaltet mehr Videosequenzen als Spiel und wäre für einen Großteil der Spieler nicht das wahre.
> Und in den letzten Jahren nahm das nur zu wegen den Raubkopierern, aber mittlerweile werden auf den PC 54% der Spiele illegal gezogen, auf der Konsole sind es aber auch schon 46%, also nimmt das dort auch zu, und ist auch keine lösung. Und der PC wird weiterhin oben bleiben, und dies sagt auch der DX erfinder, und wie er das Argumentiert, das ist sehr gut, klar es wird dauern bis dies wirklich reift, aber ich denke es wird sich zeigen das er recht hat.
> 
> 
> - Das Schwarze Auge Drakensang erschien letztes Jahr und war einer der Toptiteln. Spore war vllt. unter den Erwartungen trotzdem war es ein gutes spiel und wurde gekauft (und illegal gezogen, und damit einen traurigen Rekord aufgestellt)



Und drotzdem bleibt metal gear ein Top spiel egal aus was es besteht, Deos Ex war auch ein Top spiel und ging unter oder der Vorgänger von Bioschock war auch ein suepr spiel und die masse hats verdrängt.

Und ob der Pc oben bleibt oder nicht hab ich auch nie in frage gestellt.... Wenn du den Kernteil meiner aussage schon kritisierst dann halt dich auch dran.

Ich zitir auch nicht das was du fragst und fang mit irgend was anderes an


----------



## Kronas (3. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> lol... genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Geil^^


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Edit:
> Kein MMO erscheint für die Konsole, und dies hat auch einen finanztechnischen grund, und da der MMO Markt seit WoW wächst wie nie, dürfte sogar die klar sein.



Final fantasy XI ..... karm erst mal exklusiv für die konsole... und erst jahre danach für den pc...


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2009)

> Edit:
> Kein MMO erscheint für die Konsole, und dies hat auch einen finanztechnischen grund, und da der MMO Markt seit WoW wächst wie nie, dürfte sogar die klar sein.



STO wird laut Entwicklern auch für die Konsole kommen (weiß grad nur nich welche, falls es schon gesagt wurde) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Kann es sein das die Smileys größer sind?


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

"Der nächste wichtige Faktor, der die Überlebensfähigkeit von Konsolen bestimmt, ist das Verhältnis zwischen Konsolenherstellern und Spieleentwicklern bzw. -Publishern. Käufer halten ihre Konsolen für »Spiel-Ermöglichungsmaschinen «. Aus einem wirtschaftlichen Blickwinkel ist eine Konsole allerdings eine SpielVERHINDERUNGSmaschine."
"World of Warcraft gibt es aus offensichtlichen Geschäftsgründen nicht für die Konsole. In einem Markt, in dem sich Spiele immer mehr durch ihre Community statt durch ihre Grafik hervorheben, hat die Konsole als Schutz vor Raubkopien nur noch eine geringe Bedeutung. Das zu verstehen ist wichtig, denn es hängt stark mit dem nächsten Punkt zusammen: nämlich, dass das Konsolengeschäft seit jeher ein Lockvogelgeschäft ist."
"Nintendo ist die Ausnahme, die die Regel bestätigt. Nintendos Wii ist die erfolgreichste und einzig profitable Konsole der aktuellen Generation im Markt. Warum? Weil Nintendo aus veralteten Hardware-Bausteinen ein günstiges System zusammengestellt und stattdessen in ein innovatives neues Steuerungsgerät investiert hat. 

Was ist bedeutsam an dieser Entscheidung? Nintendo hat diesen Überlebenstrick aus der Zeit gelernt, als ihnen schon einmal ein Markt weggestorben ist, der der Arcade-Automaten."
Nur einige zitate...
Der Konsolen Boom wird wieder abnehmen und die Spiele werden wieder PC Exklusiv erscheinen, derzeit sieht es zwar noch anders aus.
Klar, ich habe auch nie was dagegen sagt übrigens das Metal Gear kein tolles Spiel ist ABER und dabei bleibt es, das Spiel trumpft durch einige nette Aspekt aber am meisten nur durch seine Story auf.
Und zu Deus Ex, die masse hat es nicht verdrängt, das Spiel hat sich sehr gut verkauft, nur der 2. enttäuschendere Teil war nicht das wahre.

Woooow Final Fantasy, hat sich aber nicht allzu gut verkauft... und ist auch nicht wirklich ein Top Game.
Ob Age of Conan jemals für Konsole erscheitn ist auch fraglich...


----------



## Yanotoshi (3. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Geil^^






Karina*.* schrieb:


> Final fantasy XI ..... karm erst mal exklusiv für die konsole... und erst jahre danach für den pc...



Ja aber MMO's werdens ich nie durchsetzen können auf der Konsole, allein schon wegen dem Controller, der extrem viele anchteile hat zur Maus und Tastatur, egientlich das gleiche wie mit Strategiespielen  auf der Konsole ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Erst mal weiß ich nicht ob dus gelesen hast... Final fantasy XI..mmo...konsole...so...

Dann hast du mir zum 3ten mal nicht zugehört. Ich redete weder von der zukunft die irgendwann in 3 bis 5 jahren ist noch von der vergangenheit sondern nur wie es jetzt und im moment ist und da ist es so das die meisten guten spiele zuerst für die Konsole kommen oder nur für die konsole besonders letztes jahr karmen davon ordentlich.

Du breitest das thema so weit aus das es auf meine aussage schon gar nicht mehr zutrifft, wie gesagt, wenn du über die zukunft die wirtschaftsverteildung und das ganze zeug der konsole diskutieren will dann such dir dafür wen anderen das hat mit meiner aussage nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint : cooles bild karina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klar, ich habe auch nie was dagegen sagt übrigens das Metal Gear kein tolles Spiel ist ABER und dabei bleibt es, das Spiel trumpft durch einige nette Aspekt aber am meisten nur durch seine Story auf.



ich persönlich finde eh das heutzutage viel zu sehr auf die grafik geachtet wird.. ich finde die story viel wichtiger und deshalb liebe icha uch  metal gear


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Ja aber MMO's werdens ich nie durchsetzen können auf der Konsole, allein schon wegen dem Controller, der extrem viele anchteile hat zur Maus und Tastatur, egientlich das gleiche wie mit Strategiespielen  auf der Konsole !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ob sie sich richtig durchsetzen können war mir ja egal. Es ging darum das er gesagt hat es werden keine mmos für konsolen kommen, was aber damals schon passiert ist.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde eh das heutzutage viel zu sehr auf die grafik geachtet wird.. ich finde die story viel wichtiger und deshalb liebe icha uch  metal gear


metal gear solid hat doch geile grafik Oo .. und geile story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau wie devil may cry^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Ja aber MMO's werdens ich nie durchsetzen können auf der Konsole, allein schon wegen dem Controller, der extrem viele anchteile hat zur Maus und Tastatur, egientlich das gleiche wie mit Strategiespielen  auf der Konsole !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



najo das ist numal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider .. wobei konsolen sind für mich mehr das teil zum aleine oder mit kolegen spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hiho
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sagt halt keiner hi -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sagt halt keiner hi -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> metal gear solid hat doch geile grafik Oo .. und geile story
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo stimmt war n bisserl falsch ausgedrückt^^ ich hab auch nix gegen gute grafik aba story ist finde ich ncoh immer am wichtigsten

und stimmt dmc is von dem her auch hammer^^ (hab alle teile mehrmals durchgezockt ausser nr2 das mochte ich net^^)


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dann hast du mir zum 3ten mal nicht zugehört. Ich redete weder von der zukunft die irgendwann in 3 bis 5 jahren ist noch von der vergangenheit sondern nur wie es jetzt und im moment ist und da ist es so das die meisten guten spiele zuerst für die Konsole kommen oder nur für die konsole besonders letztes jahr karmen davon ordentlich.


Welches Spiel war den sowas von genial das es nur für Konsole kam? Keines,selbst ein metal Gear war kein Überhit, oder ein Halo III oder sonst was.Und die meisten Guten Spiele erscheinen zudem noch auf den PC, später dafür aber mit (zumindest meist) verbesserter Grafik o. ähnlichem

Und Story, ja darauf wird auch wieder gesetzt, aber ohne eine Top grafik geht es heutzutage nicht mehr außer bei Rätsel o. AdventureSpielen.


----------



## Syane (3. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sagt halt keiner hi -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi :O


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Welches Spiel war den sowas von genial das es nur für Konsole kam? Keines,selbst ein metal Gear war kein Überhit, oder ein Halo III oder sonst was.Und die meisten Guten Spiele erscheinen zudem noch auf den PC, später dafür aber mit (zumindest meist) verbesserter Grafik o. ähnlichem


devil may cry? ... zeig mir teil 2 das OFFIZIELL für pc ist^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> devil may cry? ... zeig mir teil 2 das OFFIZIELL für pc ist^^


Erschein das voriges Jahr? Darauf bezog sich das Zitat von Karina. Und DMC, das war auch kein Überhit, und man kann sogar konsolenspiele auf den PC spielen, und das hat auch nur einen grund


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Welches Spiel war den sowas von genial das es nur für Konsole kam? Keines,selbst ein metal Gear war kein Überhit, oder ein Halo III oder sonst was.Und die meisten Guten Spiele erscheinen zudem noch auf den PC, später dafür aber mit (zumindest meist) verbesserter Grafik o. ähnlichem
> 
> Und Story, ja darauf wird auch wieder gesetzt, aber ohne eine Top grafik geht es heutzutage nicht mehr außer bei Rätsel o. AdventureSpielen.



Nur weil du es nicht magst heißt es nicht das es kein Geniales Spiel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu noch "Ohne Top Grafik geht es nicht mehr" völliger Mumpitz... sonst hätte sich wohl die Wii nicht so gut verkauft, gelle?


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erschein das voriges Jahr? Darauf bezog sich das Zitat von Karina. Und DMC, das war auch kein Überhit, und man kann sogar konsolenspiele auf den PC spielen, und das hat auch nur einen grund



ja weil der pc von heute die konsoloe vor 5 jahren emulieren kann .. weil konsole aus dem selben gebaut wird wie ein pc ...

... was war denn ein überhit?
wenn du von verkauf etc redest gibts nur 1 überhit und das ist wow .. sonst ist keins so hoch ..


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erschein das voriges Jahr? Darauf bezog sich das Zitat von Karina. Und DMC, das war auch kein Überhit, und man kann sogar konsolenspiele auf den PC spielen, und das hat auch nur einen grund



dmc 1 und 3 warn überhits auch wenn se etwas älter sind^^


----------



## Lillyan (3. Februar 2009)

Euch ist schon klar, dass ihr hier gerade über Geschmack diskutiert?


----------



## Yanotoshi (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Welches Spiel war den sowas von genial das es nur für Konsole kam? Keines,selbst ein metal Gear war kein Überhit, oder ein Halo III oder sonst was.Und die meisten Guten Spiele erscheinen zudem noch auf den PC, später dafür aber mit (zumindest meist) verbesserter Grafik o. ähnlichem
> 
> Und Story, ja darauf wird auch wieder gesetzt, aber ohne eine Top grafik geht es heutzutage nicht mehr außer bei Rätsel o. AdventureSpielen.



Naja Mirrors Edge, finde ich persönlich innovativ wie kein anderes, wobei es bei den Käufern eigentlich fast durchgefallen ist, ne Trilogie sollte es mal werden(Gerücht gehört davon)

Und das kam erst für Next Gen und dann erst Viel später für PC (2 oder 3 Monate)


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nur weil du es nicht magst heißt es nicht das es kein Geniales Spiel ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mario kart 64
super smash bros

auf dem n64!!! <--- pxieeeeellll ... und es ist immer noch ein geniales game das fun macht ..
zeig mir eins für 4 leute die halb angetrunken sind das soviel laune macht ..


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nur weil du es nicht magst heißt es nicht das es kein Geniales Spiel ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Auch die Wertungen sind nicht der Überhammer (und ich beziehe mich nicht da auf Zeitschriften alá offizielles PS3 magazin etc. sondern unabhängige). 
Und die WII ist die Ausnahme die der Regel entspricht siehe in einen meiner vorigen Posts.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Welches Spiel war den sowas von genial das es nur für Konsole kam? Keines,selbst ein metal Gear war kein Überhit, oder ein Halo III oder sonst was.Und die meisten Guten Spiele erscheinen zudem noch auf den PC, später dafür aber mit (zumindest meist) verbesserter Grafik o. ähnlichem
> 
> Und Story, ja darauf wird auch wieder gesetzt, aber ohne eine Top grafik geht es heutzutage nicht mehr außer bei Rätsel o. AdventureSpielen.



Megal gear war schon immer ein hit und der letzte teil war der beste und Epische abschluss also ganz klar ein hit.

God of war, ich hab dir vorhin eigendlich schon mal genug von den ganzen titel genannt.

Ja sie erscheinen für den PC nicht nur mit besserer grafik sondern mit abnormalen systemanforderungen die demnach auch den preis kosten der klar über so ner konsole steht damit man die grafik über die konsole kriegt.

Bist du jetzt fertig mit der diskusion, du fängst jedes mal sachen an die auf meine kern aussage kein stück mehr zutreffen und darauf hab ich keine lust.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Euch ist schon klar, dass ihr hier gerade über Geschmack diskutiert?


nein wir diskutieren darüber das konsole zum zocken numa teilweise besser sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Megal gear war schon immer ein hit und der letzte teil war der beste und Epische abschluss also ganz klar ein hit. <--- jap
> 
> God of war, ich hab dir vorhin eigendlich schon mal genug von den ganzen titel genannt. <--- PEW PEW <3 it .. kratoooooos .. hack'n'slay
> 
> ...



keine weiteren fragen euer ehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch die Wertungen sind nicht der Überhammer (und ich beziehe mich nicht da auf Zeitschriften alá offizielles PS3 magazin etc. sondern unabhängige).
> Und die WII ist die Ausnahme die der Regel entspricht siehe in einen meiner vorigen Posts.



Em...gameone....Vitivi......4players..... ich glaub es gibt genug Wertungen.... 

Man merkt echt das du ne extreme abneigung gegen das spiel hast.... irgendwie hab ich allgemein das gefühl das du bei absolut allen was dir im forum hier nicht passt sofort versuchst es schlecht zu machen und hinzuweisen das das was du denkst und magst das beste ist kann das sein...


----------



## Lillyan (3. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nein wir diskutieren darüber das konsole zum zocken numa teilweise besser sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


... was Geschmackssache ist :>


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja weil der pc von heute die konsoloe vor 5 jahren emulieren kann .. weil konsole aus dem selben gebaut wird wie ein pc ...
> 
> ... was war denn ein überhit?
> wenn du von verkauf etc redest gibts nur 1 überhit und das ist wow .. sonst ist keins so hoch ..


Es gibt auch Emulatoren die eine PS3 oder eine Xbox 360 emulieren können.
Und nicht nur WoW war ein überhit:
Sims, ich meine das original nicht die abkupferungen auf der Konsole die sich deutlich unterschieden haben von der PC version- eins der meistverkauftesten Spiele.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Em...gameone....Vitivi......4players..... ich glaub es gibt genug Wertungen....
> 
> Man merkt echt das du ne extreme abneigung gegen das spiel hast.... irgendwie hab ich allgemein das gefühl das du bei absolut allen was dir im forum hier nicht passt sofort versuchst es schlecht zu machen und hinzuweisen das das was du denkst und magst das beste ist kann das sein...



so is der razyl nunmal^^ lass am besten solche diskussionen mit ihm^^


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> so is der razyl nunmal^^ lass am besten solche diskussionen mit ihm^^



Werd ich... wundert mich teilweise nicht warum der mit jeden eine diskusion anfängt wenn der meinungen anderer nicht akzeptieren kann und gleich immer ne weltgeschichte draus macht und sachen rein mischt die gar nicht sache waren...^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch die Wertungen sind nicht der Überhammer (und ich beziehe mich nicht da auf Zeitschriften alá offizielles PS3 magazin etc. sondern unabhängige).
> Und die WII ist die Ausnahme die der Regel entspricht siehe in einen meiner vorigen Posts.


wertungen?
sorry aber welcher halbwegs normal denkende zocker schaut bei einem game auf die wertung von ein paar "20-30" järigen ??? ... ich nicht .. von mir aus könnte man den teil komplett streichen .. nur über game erzählen .. rating ist geschmackssache ..

grafik -> n64 grafik reicht
story -> dem einen reicht laufe von x nach y weil prinzess entfürt wurde .. der andere will "durch die eisigen katakomben wurde ein kleiner krieger geboren welcher ... ...............................-> u.s.w ^^
gameplay -> steuerung ist jeder selber ja oder nein
kamerafürung -> ok das kann man bewerten ..

gut und das wars von der  bewertung


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Emulatoren die eine PS3 *ECHT? link plx*
> oder eine Xbox 360 emulieren können. *kann sein *
> Und nicht nur WoW war ein überhit:
> Sims, ich meine das original nicht die abkupferungen auf der Konsole die sich deutlich unterschieden haben von der PC version- eins der meistverkauftesten Spiele. -.... sims is mädchen spiel ..


----------



## Yanotoshi (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Werd ich... wundert mich teilweise nicht warum der mit jeden eine diskusion anfängt wenn der meinungen anderer nicht akzeptieren kann und gleich immer ne weltgeschichte draus macht und sachen rein mischt die gar nicht sache waren...^^



Vielleicht haben se was miteinander zu tun, aber wir sehen es nicht^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Werd ich... wundert mich teilweise nicht warum der mit jeden eine diskusion anfängt wenn der meinungen anderer nicht akzeptieren kann und gleich immer ne weltgeschichte draus macht und sachen rein mischt die gar nicht sache waren...^^


das ist auch der grund wiso ich ihm keine sig basteln werd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Em...gameone....Vitivi......4players..... ich glaub es gibt genug Wertungen....
> 
> Man merkt echt das du ne extreme abneigung gegen das spiel hast.... irgendwie hab ich allgemein das gefühl das du bei absolut allen was dir im forum hier nicht passt sofort versuchst es schlecht zu machen und hinzuweisen das das was du denkst und magst das beste ist kann das sein...


4Players - mal top mal flop die tests.
Gameone - joa ok
Und siehe Metal Gear solid:
  PSX Extreme 	  	6/14/2008 	10 out of 10 	100.0% 
  GameSpot 	  	6/13/2008 	10 out of 10 	100.0% 
  IGN 	  	6/12/2008 	10 out of 10 	100.0% 
  Electronic Gaming Monthly 	  	8/1/2008 	91.67 out of 100 	91.7% 
  Game Informer 	  	7/1/2008 	10 out of 10 	100.0% 
  Official Playstation Magazine 	  	7/1/2008 	5 out of 5 	100.0% 
  Game Chronicles 	  	7/30/2008 	10 out of 10 	100.0% 
  Extreme Gamer 	  	7/21/2008 	96 out of 100 	96.0% 
  Worth Playing 	  	7/4/2008 	8.1 out of 10 	81.0% 
  Gamervision 	  	6/19/2008 	9 out of 10 	90.0%
100% Wertungen - die irrelevant sind aus den einzigen Grund da die wertungen von sachen kommen wie: PSX Extreme, Official Playstation magazine etc. die sich hauptsächlich um eine Konsole kümmern.
Sehen wir aber Worht Playing, Gamervision an da liegen die Wertungen ein wenig anders.
Und zum letzten, wenn du meinst, mir ist dein Gefühl eh egal, ich habe auch nie behauptet das MGS ein schlechtes Spiel ist, sondern hauptsächlich nur durch seine Story und einigen Aspekten überzeugt, der Rest ist nicht neu noch sonst was


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2009)

So ist unser kleiner eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach Razyl... sich nur auf eine Quelle verlassen ist genauso gut wie sich auf gar keine Quelle verlassen... aber ich glaube du hast keine Lust dazu etliche Magazine, Online Ausführungen etc. durchzuforsten um auf eine wirklich fundierte Meinung zu kommen...
Sorry... und deine Analogie da oben "Sieht ein wenig anders aus"... ja tut es... aber es sind immernoch TOP Wertungen du Nase...


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 4Players - mal top mal flop die tests.
> Gameone - joa ok
> Und siehe Metal Gear solid:
> PSX Extreme 	  	6/14/2008 	10 out of 10 	100.0%
> ...



glaube nie einer satistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hasst ..


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> So ist unser kleiner eben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gamerankings.com bezieht sich auf die testwertungen aus allen Ländern und verlinkt zu deren tests.Also informier dich vorher


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Es gibt auch Emulatoren die eine *PS3 ECHT? link plx*
oder eine Xbox 360 emulieren können. kann sein 
Und nicht nur WoW war ein überhit:
Sims, ich meine das original nicht die abkupferungen auf der Konsole die sich deutlich unterschieden haben von der PC version- eins der meistverkauftesten Spiele. -.... sims is mädchen spiel ..

will ich immer noch haben .(


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Emulatoren die eine *PS3 ECHT? link plx*
> oder eine Xbox 360 emulieren können. kann sein
> Und nicht nur WoW war ein überhit:
> Sims, ich meine das original nicht die abkupferungen auf der Konsole die sich deutlich unterschieden haben von der PC version- eins der meistverkauftesten Spiele. -.... sims is mädchen spiel ..
> ...


Werd ich dir morgen raussuchen, ich leg mich erstmal gleich schlafen.


----------



## Yanotoshi (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sehen wir aber Worht Playing, Gamervision an da liegen die Wertungen ein wenig anders.
> Und zum letzten, wenn du meinst, mir ist dein Gefühl eh egal, ich habe auch nie behauptet das MGS ein schlechtes Spiel ist, sondern hauptsächlich nur durch seine Story und einigen Aspekten überzeugt, der Rest ist nicht neu noch sonst was



JA ABER jeder aht einen anderen Standpunkt, manche finden es extrem Gut und setzten die Wertung andere dagegen finde es so wie du wahrscheinlich nicht so gut und bewerten es negativer, ich denke es hängt vom Auge des Betrachters ab, ob man es mag oder nicht, deswegen sind Wertungen eigentlich nicht mal mehr ein Richtwert, weil jeder es anders bewertet


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Werd ich dir morgen raussuchen, ich leg mich erstmal gleich schlafen.


das hab ich aber gelesen
ps3 emu ne ...


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 4Players - mal top mal flop die tests.
> Gameone - joa ok
> Und siehe Metal Gear solid:
> PSX Extreme 	  	6/14/2008 	10 out of 10 	100.0%
> ...



Ja ist ok. Erst mal wunder ich mich wie du dich in so was immer reinsteigerst findest du das nicht etwas kindisch....

Dann ist alles was dir nicht in den Kram passt irrelevant...interesant.

Dann hast du selber gesagt Metal gear solid ist kein top game.... WoW hat bei jeden addon auch kaum was neues und bleibt im prinzipp gleich...ist drotzdem ein top game...

Starcraft 2 wird auch komplett gleich vom gameplay bleiben laut blizzard....wegen esport und so....also ist es jetzt doch kein hit mehr wie du davor gesagt hast?.... 

Du wiedersprichst dir ein kleines wenig.

Bist du jetzt aber wenigens fertig?


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2009)

Abgesehen davon... wer sich auf sogenannte "Experten" und irgendwelchen zahlen verlässt hat sowieso die Meise weg... du merkst schon das man dir dadurch die Meinung vorschreibt und du es noch mit offenen Händen weiterpredigst oder Razyl?
Solange man ein Spiel nicht selbst getestet hat brauch man sich darüber garnicht erst auslassen... jeder der es anders tut lügt, betrügt und manipuliert was das Zeug hält...


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> JA ABER jeder aht einen anderen Standpunkt, manche finden es extrem Gut und setzten die Wertung andere dagegen finde es so wie du wahrscheinlich nicht so gut und bewerten es negativer, ich denke es hängt vom Auge des Betrachters ab, ob man es mag oder nicht, deswegen sind Wertungen eigentlich nicht mal mehr ein Richtwert, weil jeder es anders bewertet



geeenau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wichtigste ist spielspass <-- 
spielspass mit kolegen 
und anti langeweile und frust faktor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was eine gute story und geiles gameplay braucht 

aber tjo so würd ich bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie gesagt ich kauf mir wenn dann das buffed heft


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Fällt euch auf das ich im moment jede neue seite starte? XD


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

jau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find ich auch gut so 
aber will auch so nen lolli wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö ist mein lolli auserdem hast du selber einen. Ist zwar mini und schmeckt bestimmt scheuslich aber das ist dein problem^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Fällt euch auf das ich im moment jede neue seite starte? XD



die seiten mögn dich halt^^


----------



## Yanotoshi (3. Februar 2009)

Na is doch schön ^^ bist eben schneller als wir alle

Gut ich geh dann Auch mal ich wünsch euche Gr8 N8's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Na is doch schön ^^ bist eben schneller als wir alle
> 
> Gut ich geh dann Auch mal ich wünsch euche Gr8 N8's
> 
> ...



gn8


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Nö ist mein lolli auserdem hast du selber einen. Ist zwar mini und schmeckt bestimmt scheuslich aber das ist dein problem^^



hier stand text lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


cya yano


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm der ist grösser als deiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wiso war klar das sowas kommt?^^


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm der ist grösser als deiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hat er denn auch so eine komische form? XD


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

weis nid aber sowas musste kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Februar 2009)

Ok, jetzt mal als Moderator *seufz*

Haltet euch hier ein wenig zurück.... mit euren Zickereien und euren versauten Anspielungen. Einige Dinge werden hier schon langsam beleidigend und das lasse ich auch im Nachtschwärmer nicht durchgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Hat er denn auch so eine komische form? XD


*runter kuk* hmm ne nid ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannst ja ma kuken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt mal als Moderator *seufz*
> 
> Haltet euch hier ein wenig zurück.... mit euren Zickereien und euren versauten Anspielungen. Einige Dinge werden hier schon langsam beleidigend und das lasse ich auch im Nachtschwärmer nicht durchgehen
> 
> ...


okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tschudligung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Hat er denn auch so eine komische form? XD



das hoffe ich ma net für minas... das würd aussehn...


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das hoffe ich ma net für minas... das würd aussehn...


hmm jo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt mal als Moderator *seufz*
> 
> Haltet euch hier ein wenig zurück.... mit euren Zickereien und euren versauten Anspielungen. Einige Dinge werden hier schon langsam beleidigend und das lasse ich auch im Nachtschwärmer nicht durchgehen
> 
> ...



Wir machen doch überhaupt garnichts Oo


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

ALSO jungs .. wer von euch hat lillyan die schlaftabletten ins getränkt tun sollen? wer von euch hats verpeilt ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ALSO jungs .. wer von euch hat lillyan die schlaftabletten ins getränkt tun sollen? wer von euch hats verpeilt ...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich wars... tschuldigung....


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich wars... tschuldigung....



Böser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2009)

Von euch weiß keiner wie ich meine Stimmen zurück nach Oblivion kriege oder? ^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich wars... tschuldigung....


dann hol das nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber karina das ist auch unfair .. du hast nen schönen ava und ich darf nix sagen weil sonst lilly motzt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Von euch weiß keiner wie ich meine Stimmen zurück nach Oblivion kriege oder? ^^


nie gespielt sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Von euch weiß keiner wie ich meine Stimmen zurück nach Oblivion kriege oder? ^^



Deine " STimmen" ?


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Deine " STimmen" ?


ers schizo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nid ernst nehmen)


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

xD jetzt wird hier so ruhig


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Deine " STimmen" ?



Nachdem ich mir ein paar Mods geholt habe sprechen die ganzen charaktere nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2009)

soo ich bin off... morgen um 5 aufstehn-.-


----------



## Kronas (3. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir ein paar Mods geholt habe sprechen die ganzen charaktere nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Musst such lesen was die mods machen, vllt ausversehen anti Stimmen mod gezogen


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir ein paar Mods geholt habe sprechen die ganzen charaktere nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achso... keine ahnun gich spiels nur auf Xbox ich kanns mir nicht kaput moden xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2009)

Definitiv nicht... es ist irgendwo ein Fehler in irgendeiner Datei... wahrscheinlich wurde eine Datei geändert die jetzt nach den Englischen Sprachdateien sucht (weiß ja nicht ob sie umbenannt wurden) ich aber das deutsche Spiel habe... aber weiß der Geier wo, welche Datei was gemacht hat...


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Definitiv nicht... es ist irgendwo ein Fehler in irgendeiner Datei... wahrscheinlich wurde eine Datei geändert die jetzt nach den Englischen Sprachdateien sucht (weiß ja nicht ob sie umbenannt wurden) ich aber das deutsche Spiel habe... aber weiß der Geier wo, welche Datei was gemacht hat...



Geht es wenn du alle addons ausschaltest ?


----------



## Pogolinus (3. Februar 2009)

könntest mal gugen ob die irgendwo laden kannst oder halt die savegames sacen und neu drauf fahrn XD


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

bitte löschen sie den wtf interface und cache ordner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2009)

Hab das Problem löst sich aber nicht *gg*
Werd mich weiter im Oblivion Mod thread darum kümmern sucht euch ein neues Thema ^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

90% meiner themen sind nid jugendfreundlich hmm..
wer gestern abend las vegas gekukt? so ne serie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pogolinus (3. Februar 2009)

hmm thema ?


KEKSE

edit: nö nich gegugt


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Pogolinus schrieb:


> hmm thema ?
> 
> 
> KEKSE


nix zum essen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Kann mir mal wer sagen wie ich Squard oder wie das addon in warhammer heißt so einstell das die leute die weit weg sind durchsichtig oder grau gezeigt werden dmait ich nicht dämmlich da durch klick und hoff das die person nicht auf der anderen seite der karte ist-.-


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

sorry schatz ich spiel kein warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2009)

Ich bin Anti-AddOn nutzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sorry schatz ich spiel kein warhammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habs schon du schleimer^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Habs schon du schleimer^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 okay


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin Anti-AddOn nutzer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD seit oblivion wa?


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

ich brauch addons .. 
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/3499/fortewarlockcp3.jpg ^^ ausser buffs und minimap is nix standart ..
könnt mit standart nid spielen


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich brauch addons ..
> http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/3499/fortewarlockcp3.jpg ^^ ausser buffs und minimap is nix standart ..
> könnt mit standart nid spielen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zeig mir doch kein wow bild da krieg ich nur lust drauf du ...du......... nase


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

könnt ich gleiche sagen
zeig mir kein bild von ner schönen frau da krieg ich nur lust drauf du du ... frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


me need uludar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 atm ist so langweilig^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2009)

Jetzt geht's los *popcorn schnapp*


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> könnt ich gleiche sagen
> zeig mir kein bild von ner schönen frau da krieg ich nur lust drauf du du ... frau
> 
> 
> ...



ok wie du willst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ok wie du willst.



ihhhh das ist unfair .. will nid kotzen
und ihr deutschen wählt die noch für 4 jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


next ma pic von dir dann gibts auch +2posts^^


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ihhhh das ist unfair .. will nid kotzen
> und ihr deutschen wählt die noch für 4 jahre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr deutsche? ich bin keine deutsche und ich werd auch nicht wählen also sag so was pöses nicht zu mir! ^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

stimmt ja du bist s8xy russin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit nem lolli und .. nein böses teufelchen geh weg !
ehm wo war ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber selor ist ! ha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2009)

Ja und? *piep*keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Schnell vor Lilly Zensiert*


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja und? *piep*keks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was denn zensier?


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2009)

Eh.... Vulgär für Hintern ^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

ne meine was willst du zensieren ..
hach ich kuk mir grad die alten screenshots an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3 die alten 40er raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Ich bin off, schlafen, nacht und fröhliches spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne meine was willst du zensieren ..
> hach ich kuk mir grad die alten screenshots an
> 
> 
> ...



ARSCHKEKS verdammt! Meine güte...


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> ARSCHKEKS verdammt! Meine güte...


ACHSO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



225/1102 <--^^ hab ncoh was zu tun


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2009)

Lebt hier sonst keiner mehr?


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

MAAAN das doofe addon spinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Februar 2009)

Ich lebe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> MAAAN das doofe addon spinnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt weißt du wie ich mich fühle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vanth schrieb:


> Ich lebe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*stein an den Kopf werf*


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Jetzt weißt du wie ich mich fühle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/cast gottesschild
/cast ruhestein


btw:will gleich pennen aber vorher film guckern oder so,hat einer ne idee was man sich so im internet für filme angucken kann und das kostenlos?Bzw wo,und keine pornos oder ähnliches -.-


----------



## Lillyan (4. Februar 2009)

Ich bin ebenfalls noch da... bevor ihr euch falsche Hoffnungen macht :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls noch da... bevor ihr euch falsche Hoffnungen macht :>



WUAAAAAH *duck*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. Februar 2009)

brrreee


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls noch da... bevor ihr euch falsche Hoffnungen macht :>


Na also grad richtig bubble und ruhestein benutzt


----------



## Nuffing (4. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Na also grad richtig bubble und ruhestein benutzt



Schnell mit in den bunker schlupf*


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Schnell mit in den bunker schlupf*


nana i bin da höilge Poladin!

Aber kriechst auchn Jottesschild!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. Februar 2009)

innerhalb von 2 wochen über 300 postings...verdammt fleißig :O


----------



## Nuffing (4. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> innerhalb von 2 wochen über 300 postings...verdammt fleißig :O



Stimmt, fällt mir jetzt erst auf ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Stimmt, fällt mir jetzt erst auf ^^



lol..du ja auch noch xD


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> innerhalb von 2 wochen über 300 postings...verdammt fleißig :O


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Stimmt, fällt mir jetzt erst auf ^^


Dafür haben wa uns nen Keks verdient,nich?






> btw:will gleich pennen aber vorher film guckern oder so,hat einer ne idee was man sich so im internet für filme angucken kann und das kostenlos?Bzw wo,und keine pornos oder ähnliches -.-


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> /cast gottesschild
> /cast ruhestein
> 
> 
> btw:will gleich pennen aber vorher film guckern oder so,hat einer ne idee was man sich so im internet für filme angucken kann und das kostenlos?Bzw wo,und keine pornos oder ähnliches -.-


legal und kostenlos gibts in dem thread nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Stimmt, fällt mir jetzt erst auf ^^



sie spammt ja auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> legal und kostenlos gibts in dem thread nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lillyan falls du uns siehst,kannste mir bei meinen Nachrichten problem helfen?Ich kann senden aber bekomme keine,postfach ist nicht voll ud nichts is deaktiviert oder so


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> btw:will gleich pennen aber vorher film guckern oder so,hat einer ne idee was man sich so im internet für filme angucken kann und das kostenlos?Bzw wo,und keine pornos oder ähnliches -.-



kommt drauf an, ich kenne ne seite auf russisch, japanisch und englisch..zwar auch ne auf deutsch, aber das ist die schlechteste von allen und die japanische ladet zu langsam...aber ich darf die seiten hier ehh nit posten^^


----------



## Nuffing (4. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sie spammt ja auch immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



STIMMT GAR NÖÖÖÖÖÖT^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> STIMMT GAR NÖÖÖÖÖÖT^^


 
Klar...


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> kommt drauf an, ich kenne ne seite auf russisch, japanisch und englisch..zwar auch ne auf deutsch, aber das ist die schlechteste von allen und die japanische ladet zu langsam...aber ich darf die seiten hier ehh nit posten^^


Aber will keine filme auf japanisch xD oder russisch


Okay dan so:
Wir rufen dich Andromeda,vom großen stern Galactica!Wir rufen den besten Moderator aller zeiten,er soll mein nachrichtensystem eine freude bereiteeeeeeeen!


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> STIMMT GAR NÖÖÖÖÖÖT^^


ahja du willst nur das dein ava auf jeder seite ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


verwechsel das immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja ich kenne uach 4 seiten
und ca 30 wo dus runterladen kannst ..
aber ich darf und werde keine der seiten posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ahja du willst nur das dein ava auf jeder seite ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Crap,so kurz davor,naja mein blödes nachrichtensystem zickt :8 dan guck ich mir halt the legend of the seeker irgend ne folge an -.-schon wieder!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. Februar 2009)

hör auf der filmindustrie zu schaden sonst können sich die armen schauspieler nurnoch ein vorgängermodell ihres privatflugzeugs leisten!


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hör auf der filmindustrie zu schaden sonst können sich die armen schauspieler nurnoch ein vorgängermodell ihres privatflugzeugs leisten!


Jaja whatever^^hmm das was ich hab ist ne serie aussem ami fernseher^^ist kein film


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hör auf der filmindustrie zu schaden sonst können sich die armen schauspieler nurnoch ein vorgängermodell ihres privatflugzeugs leisten!


xD stimmt
mir tun ja die kamera leute leid..
in jeder szene müssen sie filmen bekommen aber bruchteil des geldes
und in gewissen ehm .. dokumentar filmen über mann und frau dürfen se nidma mitmachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich ma gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2009)

wie auch immer cya jungs
cya russisches lollipop girl eh karina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

cya lillyan
und hmm wem soll ich noch tschüss sagen hmm glaub ich hab niemanden vergessen

ich bin ma pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Februar 2009)

Ich schließe mich dem schweizer an und hau auch ab^^cyaa und gute nacht allen


----------



## Nuffing (4. Februar 2009)

Binauch mal afk


----------



## Nuffing (4. Februar 2009)

Ach pups drauf ich bin ganz aus den thread hier raus xD bis morgen


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Abend
o.0 Erster diese "Runde" und es is schon 21:10...


----------



## Arky (4. Februar 2009)

Huhu


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo^^


----------



## Arky (4. Februar 2009)

na wie gehts dir?


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> na wie gehts dir?


joa, ganz gut...

sind wir atm die einzigen hier? sind alle dsds gucken oder so?
Genau: wer nicht innerhalb der Nächsten 5 Min hier reinPostet guckt gerne DSDS!


----------



## Arky (4. Februar 2009)

ich glaub wir sind echt die einzigsten ^^ Ne dsds ist doch schon vorbei...


----------



## Dracun (4. Februar 2009)

Wuaaah .Geil heute is mein Zelda OOT OVP angekommen.geil grad am zoggen..whuoza...wie geil^^


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> ich glaub wir sind echt die einzigsten ^^ Ne dsds ist doch schon vorbei...


schade, dan gucken sie halt so ne andere, dämliche sendung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wuaaah .Geil heute is mein Zelda OOT OVP angekommen.geil grad am zoggen..whuoza...wie geil^^


kann zwar den genauen sinn nicht entschlüsseln, trotzdem gz xD


----------



## Dracun (4. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wuaaah .Geil heute is mein Zelda OOT OVP angekommen.geil grad am zoggen..whuoza...wie geil^^



Freude.. Super heute is mien N64 Game Zelda Ocarina of Time OriginalVerPackt is heute mit der Post angekommen...super bin es grad am spielen...geil...super freude


Jetzt verstanden??^^


----------



## judgmentday (4. Februar 2009)

moin ich bin der neue und komm jetzt öfter!! haha hoffe man kann hier auch mal dick nen flame pressen wenn nicht is auch ok ich guck mal was so geht !!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Jetzt verstanden??^^


JA! Dann nochma gz...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, ich bin für heute raus, nacht...


----------



## White-Frost (4. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Lillyan (4. Februar 2009)

Pushing Daisies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. Februar 2009)

n8i moon un tach neuer


----------



## White-Frost (4. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Pushing Daisies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke dir^^ Verpeil des immer das des läuft


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Pushing Daisies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Star Trek: Enterprise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## judgmentday (4. Februar 2009)

seh ich auch grad is mal wieder strange/lustig  kennt wer seriejunkies.. soll keine werbung sein !?


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

jutn abend


----------



## Arky (4. Februar 2009)

Pushing Daisies kenn ich gar nicht.... hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Dracun (4. Februar 2009)

jup is ne funnyige serie


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> Pushing Daisies kenn ich gar nicht.... hab ich da was verpasst?



naja verpasst... net so wirklich... is ab und an noch lustig aba sonst nix weltbewegendes


----------



## Vanth1 (4. Februar 2009)

moin,und wieder weg--->duschen


----------



## White-Frost (4. Februar 2009)

Wie gehts euch so


----------



## Arky (4. Februar 2009)

Mir gehts ganz gut, muss auch nur noch morgen arbeiten und dann hab ich auch schon wieder wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> Mir gehts ganz gut, muss auch nur noch morgen arbeiten und dann hab ich auch schon wieder wochenende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gz dazu^^


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Freude.. Super heute is mien N64 Game Zelda Ocarina of Time OriginalVerPackt is heute mit der Post angekommen...super bin es grad am spielen...geil...super freude



Uah wow, da packt mich der Neid! Was hast dafür bezahlt, nur so neugierde - ich wollt mir demnächst nochmaln N64 anschaffen und dazu natürlich Zelda OOT, MM und Paper Mario usw.?


----------



## Arky (4. Februar 2009)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wie schauts bei dir aus?


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Pushing Daisies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


guck ich auch grad, is aber werbung drann ...


----------



## judgmentday (4. Februar 2009)

gibt es ne serie die ihr mir empfehlen könntet die ich mir angucken kann mir is BORING!!! 

danke im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mir gehts praktisch imemr gut^^ und atm sowiso hab endlich arbeit und lehrstelle gefunden^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

judgmentday schrieb:


> gibt es ne serie die ihr mir empfehlen könntet die ich mir angucken kann mir is BORING!!!
> 
> danke im vorraus
> 
> ...



schau animes


----------



## Dracun (4. Februar 2009)

20 € ^^ demnächst wenn i eine Sammlung mit wieder neu in dat Forum voN SnesFreaks gepostet hab kannst du es dir ja dann mal anschaun link is dann in meiner Sig^^
Kommen nämlich jetzt noch dazu 

007 Die Welt ist nicht genug--15€
Excite Bike  --6€
Mario Party 1  -- 20€

und en GameBit (ein spezieller Schraubendreher um Nintendo Konsolen zu öffnen^^


----------



## Kronas (4. Februar 2009)

Moin


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Februar 2009)

Excite Bike ist doch nen NES Spiel?
Das hab ich hier rumliegen und das isn totaler Meilenstein, gerade im Multiplayer absolut cool!

Ja bin total der Konsolenfreak aber Aufgrund meines Studentenschicksals lässt die Sammlungserweiterung noch ne weile auf sich warten, aber solang ich mein SNES hab ist die Welt in Ordnung.
Eben im TS erwähnt, RL Kollege hat auch nochn N64 rumstehen - so schnell geht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *wuuh!

Meine demnächste Anschaffung wird wohl nen Gamepaket für den Sega Mega Drive 2 und den SNES.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> 20 € ^^ demnächst wenn i eine Sammlung mit wieder neu in dat Forum voN SnesFreaks gepostet hab kannst du es dir ja dann mal anschaun link is dann in meiner Sig^^
> Kommen nämlich jetzt noch dazu
> 
> 007 Die Welt ist nicht genug--15€
> ...



dracun ich hab n n64 mit 18 games^^


----------



## Arky (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mir gehts praktisch imemr gut^^ und atm sowiso hab endlich arbeit und lehrstelle gefunden^^



Das doch super und was machst du jetzt genau?


----------



## Dracun (4. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt demnächst bzw die Tage seht ihr die Sammlung wieder^^


----------



## Dracun (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mir gehts praktisch imemr gut^^ und atm sowiso hab endlich a*rbeit und lehrstelle* gefunden^^




Dickes Gz Mano dickes GZ


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> Das doch super und was machst du jetzt genau?



praktikum als fachmann betriebsunterhalt und dann im gleichn betrieb die lehre


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dickes Gz Mano dickes GZ



thx^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e7Kb1Ou20g


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

sind hier iwie alle tot?


----------



## Arky (4. Februar 2009)

Ich lebe noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> Ich lebe noch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hussa ne überlebende^^


----------



## White-Frost (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hussa ne überlebende^^


Ich glaub ich leb auch noch


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Tjo und ich... naja leben ist zuviel gesagt


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich leb auch noch


das glaubste aber auch nur


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo und ich... naja leben ist zuviel gesagt



nanu? halbtotes razyl?^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das glaubste aber auch nur



oha die brille is wider top motivierend^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nanu? halbtotes razyl?^^


Ja halbtot, ich bin vom Pech verfolgt ~~


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nanu? halbtotes razyl?^^


echt ma... ganz oder gar nicht


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> echt ma... ganz oder gar nicht


Wieso? die hälfte reicht auch^^


----------



## Arky (4. Februar 2009)

Man jetzt kommen sie alle aus ihren löchern gekrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? die hälfte reicht auch^^


ganz wäre mir lieber.
aber jetzt mal spaß beiseite, wieso biste vom pech gebeutelt


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> Man jetzt kommen sie alle aus ihren löchern gekrochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo aba nur dank mir^^


----------



## judgmentday (4. Februar 2009)

haha .. is hier immer soviel los ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ganz wäre mir lieber.
> aber jetzt mal spaß beiseite, wieso biste vom pech gebeutelt


Ich soll müll runtertragen, MITTEN AUF DER TREPPE(!) steht nen Eimer der nachbarin, Ich seh den natürlich net (wer rechnet auch mit sowas...) und tret drauf rutsch weg und knall hin und hey: Kleiner finger gebrochen :/ naja was solls


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich soll müll runtertragen, MITTEN AUF DER TREPPE(!) steht nen Eimer der nachbarin, Ich seh den natürlich net (wer rechnet auch mit sowas...) und tret drauf rutsch weg und knall hin und hey: Kleiner finger gebrochen :/ naja was solls


fahrlässig, fahrlässig von der nachbarin...(und ja, das ist ernst gemeint)


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fahrlässig, fahrlässig von der nachbarin...


naja ist nur der kleine finger und nur der obere knochenteil, tut auhc net seeehr weh, aber echt ma -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> naja ist nur der kleine finger und nur der obere knochenteil, tut auhc net seeehr weh, aber echt ma -.-


an welcher hand biste verletzt?


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> an welcher hand biste verletzt?


Rechte Hand


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

schon wider alle scheintod.... ihr seid langweilig^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schon wider alle scheintod.... ihr seid langweilig^^


Vielleicht sind manche auch net scheintot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arky (4. Februar 2009)

ich leg mich jetzt erstmal aufs sofa, gut das ich nen lappi hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> ich leg mich jetzt erstmal aufs sofa, gut das ich nen lappi hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fies.. ich muss in meinem chefsessel bleibn^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> ich leg mich jetzt erstmal aufs sofa, gut das ich nen lappi hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da würd ich einschlafen, dafür ist ein Sofa viel zu einladend^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da würd ich einschlafen, dafür ist ein Sofa viel zu einladend^^



schlaf ma auf meinem sofa... da tun dir danach alle knochen weh.. zumindest wenn du so gross wie ich bist und die halben beine noch drüber lampen^^


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

So, jetzt leg ich mich glei aber wirklich sclaffrn xD
P.s.: pI=3.

1415926535 8979323846 2643383279 5028841971 6939937510
5820974944 5923078164 0628620899 8628034825 3421170679
8214808651 3282306647 0938446095 5058223172 5359408128
4811174502 8410270193 8521105559 6446229489 5493038196
4428810975 6659334461 2847564823 3786783165 2712019091
4564856692 3460348610 4543266482 1339360726 0249141273
7245870066 0631558817 4881520920 9628292540 9171536436
7892590360 0113305305 4882046652 1384146951 9415116094
3305727036 5759591953 0921861173 8193261179 3105118548
0744623799 6274956735 1885752724 8912279381 8301194912
9833673362 4406566430 8602139494 6395224737 1907021798
6094370277 0539217176 2931767523 8467481846 7669405132
0005681271 4526356082 7785771342 7577896091 7363717872
1468440901 2249534301 4654958537 1050792279 6892589235
4201995611 2129021960 8640344181 5981362977 4771309960
5187072113 4999999837 2978049951 0597317328 1609631859
5024459455 3469083026 4252230825 3344685035 2619311881
7101000313 7838752886 5875332083 8142061717 7669147303
5982534904 2875546873 1159562863 8823537875 9375195778
1857780532 1712268066 1300192787 6611195909 2164201989


----------



## Arky (4. Februar 2009)

ja das ist mir auch schon oft genug passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2009)

...Moin?


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> ...Moin?



tach...


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schlaf ma auf meinem sofa... da tun dir danach alle knochen weh.. zumindest wenn du so gross wie ich bist und die halben beine noch drüber lampen^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab schon genug aufen Sofa geschlafen, maximal der Rücken tut danach weh, aber sonst gehts^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich hab schon genug aufen Sofa geschlafen, maximal der Rücken tut danach weh, aber sonst gehts^^



mir tut wirklich von genick bis beine alles weh^^


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Die meisten Sofas sind für Menschen ab 1,80-1,85 zu kurz...dann brauchst du schon ein Mädel um die Unbequemlichkeit ertragen zu können.


Ich hab viel zu lange nicht mehr auf nem Sofa geschlafen -.-


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Die meisten Sofas sind für Menschen ab 1,80-1,85 zu kurz...dann brauchst du schon ein Mädel um die Unbequemlichkeit ertragen zu können.
> 
> 
> Ich hab viel zu lange nicht mehr auf nem Sofa geschlafen -.-



ebn bin 1,90 gross^^


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Die meisten Sofas sind für Menschen ab 1,80-1,85 zu kurz...dann brauchst du schon ein Mädel um die Unbequemlichkeit ertragen zu können


mist,1.86m groß o.0


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Die meisten Sofas sind für Menschen ab 1,80-1,85 zu kurz...*dann brauchst du schon ein Mädel um die Unbequemlichkeit ertragen zu können.*
> 
> 
> Ich hab viel zu lange nicht mehr auf nem Sofa geschlafen -.-





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der satz musste ja kommen^^


----------



## Arky (4. Februar 2009)

Also auf meinem Sofa kann man gut schlafen, man könnte es sogar noch umklappen....


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> Also auf meinem Sofa kann man gut schlafen, man könnte es sogar noch umklappen....



will auch^^ naja hab n super bequemes und grosses bett das reicht mir^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> will auch^^ naja hab n super bequemes und grosses bett das reicht mir^^


wie groß?


----------



## Nuffing (4. Februar 2009)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> wie groß?



ka aba reicht für mich und n mädl^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jutn abend karina


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ka aba reicht für mich und n mädl^^


Wieso war das klar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Abend Karina


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qbgj9dQgFOM


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso war das klar?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mit n bisserl rücken hätt sogar nochma wer platz^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mit n bisserl rücken hätt sogar nochma wer platz^^


für dich und 2...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ABEND CHOPI^^


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2009)

ich fühl mich ignoriert o.0 >_>


----------



## Nuffing (4. Februar 2009)

Hrrr ich hab so nen heißen boy kennen gelernt *sabber*



chopi schrieb:


> ich fühl mich ignoriert o.0 >_>



habt ihr auch was gehört?


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Hrrr ich hab so nen heißen boy kennen gelernt *sabber*



na dann gz^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> ich fühl mich ignoriert o.0 >_>


Ich hab dich begrüßt, ich kann keine hampelnden Milchtüten ignorieren.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Moin


Und gz zum Kerl ö.0


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> ich fühl mich ignoriert o.0 >_>



hab dihc als einziger gleich begrüsst^^


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2009)

Jetzt verwirrt ihr mich auch noch,das wird ja ein toller Tag hier >_<


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Jetzt verwirrt ihr mich auch noch,das wird ja ein toller Tag hier >_<



why verwirrn wir dich?


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Jetzt verwirrt ihr mich auch noch,das wird ja ein toller Tag hier >_<


Oder ein Toller morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (4. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Jetzt verwirrt ihr mich auch noch,das wird ja ein toller Tag hier >_<



WER HAT IHN DAZU VERLEITET ZU DENKEN?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> why verwirrn wir dich?


Ich weiß auch nicht...moment,ich ibn verwirrt o.0


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Cool, Milch

*aussauf*

Schmeiß ma wer den Müll weg, is leer o.0


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht...moment,ich ibn verwirrt o.0


Denk dran, morgen Matharbeit  ´ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> WER HAT IHN DAZU VERLEITET ZU DENKEN?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also cih net.. hab mir selber das denken abgewöhnt sobald ich ma feierabend habe^^


----------



## Nuffing (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also cih net.. hab mir selber das denken abgewöhnt sobald ich ma feierabend habe^^



Ja das mir schon klar deshalb bis du auch männlich...^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ja das mir schon klar deshalb bis du auch männlich...^^


Ach und bei weiblich ist das anders? Naja... bezweifle ich


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ja das mir schon klar deshalb bis du auch männlich...^^



das is net nett.... ich mag dihc nemmer^^


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ja das mir schon klar deshalb bis du auch männlich...^^


Stimmt...er hat gearbeitet UND gedacht o,o


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2009)

Warte,sie hat gesagt männer schalten ihr Gehirn nach feierabend aus...ihr wisst nicht wann es die Frauen tun (bzw. getan haben o.0)


----------



## Arky (4. Februar 2009)

ich werd jetzt mal ins bettchen gehen bevor ich hier auf dem sofa einschlafe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bye bye


----------



## Nuffing (4. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach und bei weiblich ist das anders? Naja... bezweifle ich



Jetzt fang nicht wieder deine diskusionen hier an, und komm mir blos nicht mit 100000 links zu irgendwelchen Studien die den untergang der Frau in den nächsten 5 jahren hinaufbeschwören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Warte,sie hat gesagt männer schalten ihr Gehirn nach feierabend aus...ihr wisst nicht wann es die Frauen tun (bzw. getan haben o.0)



fraue ham n gehirn?


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> ich werd jetzt mal ins bettchen gehen bevor ich hier auf dem sofa einschlafe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nachti und so...


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> ich werd jetzt mal ins bettchen gehen bevor ich hier auf dem sofa einschlafe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gn8 schlaf jut


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> ich werd jetzt mal ins bettchen gehen bevor ich hier auf dem sofa einschlafe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nacht, ich sagte es ja^^


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> fraue ham n gehirn?


Vieleicht.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Jetzt fang nicht wieder deine diskusionen hier an, und komm mir blos nicht mit 100000 links zu irgendwelchen Studien die den untergang der Frau in den nächsten 5 jahren hinaufbeschwören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaaah ne statistikschlacht!


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Jetzt fang nicht wieder deine diskusionen hier an, und komm mir blos nicht mit 100000 links zu irgendwelchen Studien die den untergang der Frau in den nächsten 5 jahren hinaufbeschwören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn, dann nur durch AIDS. Das dauert länger, und die Männer sterben dann auch. Zwangsweise, wenn alle Frauen AIDS haben.


----------



## Nuffing (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> fraue ham n gehirn?



määp verkackt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wenn, dann nur durch AIDS. Das dauert länger, und die Männer sterben dann auch. Zwangsweise, wenn alle Frauen AIDS haben.



kondome ftw?^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> määp verkackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, er sagt nur die Wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (4. Februar 2009)

Tzz ich geh wieder


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> määp verkackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oha jetzt is  se sauer und kommt mit der axt.... net gesund


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> ich geh off,gn8


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kondome ftw?^^


Das reicht nicht. Ganz sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Tzz ich geh wieder



war doch net ernst gemeint^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Tzz ich geh wieder


Tu das, tust uns nen gefallen


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> war dich net ernst gemeint^^


Die Fragestellung? 

Tatsachen stellt man nicht in Frage?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (4. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tu das, tust uns nen gefallen



Wie gemein er jetzt ist wegen der sache gestern...


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wie gemein er jetzt ist wegen der sache gestern...


Nö, wegen was anderen.


----------



## Nuffing (4. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, wegen was anderen.



Und was wär?


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wie gemein er jetzt ist wegen der sache gestern...



der is nur sauer weil er keine gescheiten argumente bringen konnte^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Und was wär?





Razyl schrieb:


> Ich soll müll runtertragen, MITTEN AUF DER TREPPE(!) steht nen Eimer der nachbarin, Ich seh den natürlich net (wer rechnet auch mit sowas...) und tret drauf rutsch weg und knall hin und hey: Kleiner finger gebrochen :/ naja was solls


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

und wegn dem zickste die arme karina an?^^


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

> Ich soll müll runtertragen, MITTEN AUF DER TREPPE(!) steht nen Eimer der nachbarin, Ich seh den natürlich net (wer rechnet auch mit sowas...) und tret drauf rutsch weg und knall hin und hey: Kleiner finger gebrochen :/ naja was solls



Dreist. Einfach die Sanitäter arbeiten lassen.


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und wegn dem zickste die arme karina an?^^


arm? Wieso arm? Die kann sich schon wehren^^
@ Falathrim:
Sanitätet? nö, wozu o.O


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> arm? Wieso arm? Die kann sich schon wehren^^



verscheuchste sie höchstens oder machst ihre jute laune futsch^^


----------



## Nuffing (4. Februar 2009)

Und weil dir was passiert ist flaumst du MICH mit so nem assi satz an?


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Naja, dann mussten die sich um den Müll kümmern? :>


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> verscheuchste sie höchstens oder machst ihre jute laune futsch^^


Ist das denn meine Sache? Meine ist auch futsch, also kann jeder andere auch leiden muhahaha -öhm ne falsche sache, noja sie wollte doch gehen oder net=?


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Und weil dir was passiert ist flaumst du MICH mit so nem assi satz an?



find cih auch net so in ordnung... razyl du bist net nett


----------



## Ocian (4. Februar 2009)

Hm, ich habe Hunger und das ist allein die Schuld von Xashija.
Komisch verdrehte Welt, wenn alles nur noch um Käse geht.


----------



## Nuffing (4. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> arm? Wieso arm? Die kann sich schon wehren^^



Ich weiß nicht ob du es gemerkt hast aber ich komm hier nicht hin um mich anzicken zu lassen, noch um jemand anzuzicken. In bin ein normaler sozialer mensch der mit anderen versucht Respektvoll und normal umzugehen und fühl mich nicht toll oder cool wenn ich andere beleidige und nieder mach.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> find cih auch net so in ordnung... razyl du bist net nett


Nur weil du noch Platz in deinem großen Bett hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Und weil dir was passiert ist flaumst du MICH mit so nem assi satz an?


jop, weißte bin immer so gemein....


----------



## White-Frost (4. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist das denn meine Sache? Meine ist auch futsch, also kann jeder andere auch leiden muhahaha -öhm ne falsche sache, noja sie wollte doch gehen oder net=?


Das ist die richtige Einstellung


----------



## Nuffing (4. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist das denn meine Sache? Meine ist auch futsch, also kann jeder andere auch leiden muhahaha -öhm ne falsche sache, noja sie wollte doch gehen oder net=?



1. Ich habs nur zum spaß gemacht.

2. Jetzt entschuldige dein satz nicht damit das ich gehen wollte das machts auch nicht besser.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Nur weil du noch Platz in deinem großen Bett hast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne sie hat ja nen dolln kerl kennengelern hat se gesacht odeR? und ausserdem wohnt se n bisserl zu weit wech^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> 1. Ich habs nur zum spaß gemacht.
> 
> 2. Jetzt entschuldige dein satz nicht damit das ich gehen wollte das machts auch nicht besser.


Tjo, mein Satz war vllt. auch nur spaß, solltest du mal langsam gemerkt haben bist schon ziemlich lange hier, ich bin sicherlich nicht so gemein und meine sowas ernst


----------



## White-Frost (4. Februar 2009)

Fetzt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo, mein Satz war vllt. auch nur spaß, solltest du mal langsam gemerkt haben bist schon ziemlich lange hier, ich bin sicherlich nicht so gemein und meine sowas ernst



nothing is imposible...


----------



## Nuffing (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne sie hat ja nen dolln kerl kennengelern hat se gesacht odeR? und ausserdem wohnt se n bisserl zu weit wech^^



Jop =) hab ihn zwar noch nicht aber am 14ten genau am valentienstag werd ich ihn um den finger wickeln.


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Jop =) hab ihn zwar noch nicht aber am 14ten genau am valentienstag werd ich ihn um den finger wickeln.


Oder er dich...^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Jop =) hab ihn zwar noch nicht aber am 14ten genau am valentienstag werd ich ihn um den finger wickeln.



na dann viel spass^^ und net zu wild^^


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne sie hat ja nen dolln kerl kennengelern hat se gesacht odeR?


Nun ja...so wie sie drauf ist ist es wohl nicht sooo gut gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> und ausserdem wohnt se n bisserl zu weit wech^^


Dein Bett ist stationär, also würd sie eh zu dir kommen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oder er dich...^^



is doch egal wer wen worum in welche richtung wickelt das ergebnis is das selbe^^


----------



## White-Frost (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is doch egal wer wen worum in welche richtung wickelt das ergebnis is das selbe^^


Naja nich ganz mein ich hmm^^ Ihch denk Razyl meint Gefühlstechnishc was anderes^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is doch egal wer wen worum in welche richtung wickelt das ergebnis is das selbe^^


Jap,das mag sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is doch egal wer wen worum in welche richtung wickelt das ergebnis is das selbe^^


nicht unbedingt.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Februar 2009)

Bin off Gute Nacht


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt.



denn halt net...


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Bin off Gute Nacht



gn8 whity


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Bin off Gute Nacht


bye


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Bin off Gute Nacht


Nacht Whity, schlaf gut


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is doch egal wer wen worum in welche richtung wickelt das ergebnis is das selbe^^






> <Gamma> *MUAH* Mal wieder nem Mädel das Herz gebrochen.
> <Campfire> y?
> <Gamma> Bin ja jetzt seit 2 Wochen mit der Alex zusammen.
> <Gamma> d.h. ich war.
> ...




Sicher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sicher?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



autsch^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Boah ich hab beim 1. schnelllesen statt campfire Carcharoth gelesen =O
Dachte schon "Hä???"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. Februar 2009)

hallooo und gute nacht


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hallooo und gute nacht



ahoioi und gn8^^


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Noch 13 Posts o.0 Brauch ma wieder ne runde Zahl xD


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

karina is wohl davon gelaufn....


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hallooo und gute nacht


Moin und nacht^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> karina is wohl davon gelaufn....


Tjo, vielleicht isse auch vom stuhl gefallen?^^


----------



## Nuffing (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> karina is wohl davon gelaufn....



Nein bin noch da...


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> karina is wohl davon gelaufn....


passiert
oder auch nicht ... >.<


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> passiert
> oder auch nicht ... >.<


Tjo war wohl nichts


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Nein bin noch da...



ah schau ma guck da is se^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ah schau ma guck da is se^^


du lockst se alle hinterm ofen vor =P


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Nein bin noch da...


Gut, Quotenfrau ham wir, need Quotentürken


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du lockst se alle hinterm ofen vor =P



tja mir widersteht keiner^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Gut, Quotenfrau ham wir, need Quotentürken


*nach saytan umschau*


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Gut, Quotenfrau ham wir, need Quotentürken



nee n quotenschwarzer der den heldenspieln kann und dabei draufgeht


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tja mir widersteht keiner^^


Aber Jede?


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *nach saytan umschau*


Der ist tot, für immer


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Aber Jede?


*g*



Razyl schrieb:


> Der ist tot, für immer


totenbeschwörung <-<


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Aber Jede?



ach geh wech^^

btw hab cih ja karina gerade wider angelockt also net jede^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> totenbeschwörung <-<


Ich glaube das würden die Mods net gerne sehen


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Naja, muss ich als halber Engländer wohl den Job machen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja, muss ich als halber Engländer wohl den Job machen...


welchen? quotentürken?
oder draufgehender held?


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja, muss ich als halber Engländer wohl den Job machen...


England <---> Türkei
hmmm^^


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> welchen? quotentürken?
> oder draufgehender held?


Beide? o.0 Naja, Quotentürke is nicht so gefährlich


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Beide? o.0 Naja, Quotentürke is nicht so gefährlich


Da wär ich mir net so sicher^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Februar 2009)

ich bin dann ma weg, noch n bissl tv schauen, bb
(hm irgendwas ist heute... ich verabschiede mich ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin dann ma weg, noch n bissl tv schauen, bb


Nacht Frau/herr Brille, schlaf gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin dann ma weg, noch n bissl tv schauen, bb
> (hm irgendwas ist heute... ich verabschiede mich ma
> 
> 
> ...



cya hf gl und was weiss ich


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

So über wad schreiben wir nun? Den Weltuntergang? manos Bett? Oder wad anderes?^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So über wad schreiben wir nun? Den Weltuntergang? manos Bett? Oder wad anderes?^^



wad andres


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Darüber dass ich morgen 2 Referate halten muss und für eins noch nix gemacht hab?


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

mein bett gibt nemmer viel zu erzähln und der weltuntergang hat so was endgültiges...


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Darüber dass ich morgen 2 Referate halten muss und für eins noch nix gemacht hab?



das isn prob^^


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Nö, ises nicht.

Das wofür ich noch nix gemacht hab ist eh fürn Schnarchnasenfach mit entsprechendem Lehrer.


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Darüber dass ich morgen 2 Referate halten muss und für eins noch nix gemacht hab?


Hm irgendwie meine ich du hast die A**** karte ?
edit:_ achsoo, dann doch manos bett?^^


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm irgendwie meine ich du hast die A**** karte ?
> edit:_ achsoo, dann doch manos bett?^^



wie gesacht darüber gibts nemmer viel zu erzählen


----------



## Falathrim (5. Februar 2009)

Wir könnten und German Bash-Zitate um die Ohren pfeffern


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wie gesacht darüber gibts nemmer viel zu erzählen


Hmm, dann doch wad anderes.
Ok reden wir über DAWN OF WAR II!


----------



## Falathrim (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok reden wir über DAWN OF WAR II!


Hab 1 nichtmal gezockt


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm, dann doch wad anderes.
> Ok reden wir über DAWN OF WAR II!



weiss net viel drüber ausser das ichs mir kaufe^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hab 1 nichtmal gezockt


schleeeeeeecht^^ das Spiel war der Hammer, und nun II, ich hoffe die Story wird ordentlich


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> schleeeeeeecht^^ das Spiel war der Hammer, und nun II, ich hoffe die Story wird ordentlich



das was ich gehört habe is story mässig praktishc nix los


----------



## Falathrim (5. Februar 2009)

Sollten da nicht Rollenspielelemente eingebunden werden?


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sollten da nicht Rollenspielelemente eingebunden werden?



jo man kann die commander mit diversen waffen, rüssis und extras ausrüsten, sie steign im lvl etc


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das was ich gehört habe is story mässig praktishc nix los


Ja, ich auch ><
Planeten erobern wooow, und gegen diese öhm wie heißen die nochma? Tyranides? ähm ja, gegen die kämpfen, hm im MUltyplayer wirds sicherlich funny :>


----------



## Falathrim (5. Februar 2009)

Strategie und Multiplayer sind nicht so die Freunde von Falathrim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Dann reden wir über...
hm..
Sims 3?^^ bah wird das ein Tolles Jahr^^


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Strategie und Multiplayer sind nicht so die Freunde von Falathrim
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann is dow 2 nix für dich^^


----------



## Falathrim (5. Februar 2009)

Naja ich weiß nicht...war nie wirklich gut in Strategiespielen, und LANs sind dann immer extrem demotivierend...


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Hm, dieses jahr kommt vllt. auch noch parabellum und Tactical Assault und dies und das....
Hmm aber sicherlich wieder alles zum ende des jahr bzw im frühling und sommer wird ne Durststrecke :/


----------



## Falathrim (5. Februar 2009)

Naja, erstmal wird mein PC zünftig ausgewechselt, da wird bis Ende des Jahres alles reingespart.

Naja, bis auf das obligatorische Partygeld usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Need Girlfriend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja, erstmal wird mein PC zünftig ausgewechselt, da wird bis Ende des Jahres alles reingespart.
> 
> Naja, bis auf das obligatorische Partygeld usw
> 
> ...


Hmm ich glaube hier wird langsam nen Partnersuche Thread draus^^


----------



## Nuffing (5. Februar 2009)

Naja ich tu euch jetzt mal den gefallen und verschwinde...


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Naja ich tu euch jetzt mal den gefallen und verschwinde...


Nacht, schlaf gut


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Naja ich tu euch jetzt mal den gefallen und verschwinde...



weiss zwar net inwifern des n gefallen is aba g8 und bis morgn oder so


----------



## arenasturm (5. Februar 2009)

nabend zusammen


----------



## Falathrim (5. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Naja ich tu euch jetzt mal den gefallen und verschwinde...


Ich ralls auch net, aber gute Nacht...



Bin auch weg, Tagesquote erreicht xD


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> nabend zusammen


Abend, wer bist denn du?


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Naja ich tu euch jetzt mal den gefallen und verschwinde...



... um einen neuen Account zu eröffnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> nabend zusammen



jutn dach



gn8 falathrim


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... um einen neuen Account zu eröffnen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jutn abend zam^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... um einen neuen Account zu eröffnen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zam ist sauer =O meinst du das nun ernst mit den Account?


----------



## arenasturm (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend, wer bist denn du?



ich bin der neue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab mich vor kurzem mal wieder hier angemeldet. war vor nem jahr schonmal hier,allerdings nur als mitleser .war wohl zuviel ingame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zam ist sauer =O meinst du das nun ernst mit den Account?



Sauer? Nö - Will nur vorbeugen. *g* Sie hat momentan nix wildes getan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis auf die Penis-Leck-Anspielungs-Aktion gestern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> ich bin der neue
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na dann willkommen im n8schwärmer^^ wir werdn immer wie mehr


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sauer? Nö - Will nur vorbeugen. *g* Sie hat momentan nix wildes getan.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo sie hat anspielungen gemacht du sprichst es aus.. was wohl schlimmer is^^


----------



## arenasturm (5. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na dann willkommen im n8schwärmer^^ wir werdn immer wie mehr



so soll es sein...mal sehen wie aktiv ich hier im forum sein werde.mein neuer rechner kommt die tage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und dann gehts endlich wieder los ^^


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo sie hat anspielungen gemacht du sprichst es aus.. was wohl schlimmer is^^



Willst du Stress? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> so soll es sein...mal sehen wie aktiv ich hier im forum sein werde.mein neuer rechner kommt die tage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



falls du wow spielst machs wie ich.. fenster modus und hier neben bei schreiben^^


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Willst du Stress?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmmm... neee schon ok

bin atm zu jut drauf für stress^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sauer? Nö - Will nur vorbeugen. *g* Sie hat momentan nix wildes getan.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Achso na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin ja immer noch für Zam 4 President :>


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> falls du wow spielst machs wie ich.. fenster modus und hier neben bei schreiben^^



Fullscreen ist bei MMOs generell ätzend - in der Zeit verpasst man zuviel .. wenn man keinen zweiten Monitor oder PC/Notebook/iBook hat. *g*


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

jetzt is zam wider davongeschlichn^^


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Fullscreen ist bei MMOs generell ätzend - in der Zeit verpasst man zuviel .. wenn man keinen zweiten Monitor oder PC/Notebook/iBook hat. *g*



ich spiele normal wow, hab noch buffed offeen, noch n manga forum wo cih schreibe und 4-7 leute im icq am labern und höhre musik oder schau tv^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Fullscreen ist bei MMOs generell ätzend - in der Zeit verpasst man zuviel .. wenn man keinen zweiten Monitor oder PC/Notebook/iBook hat. *g*


Och ich liebe da mein STRG+ESC, leider mach mein WoW nach 50 mal dann nen Error und stürzt ab -.- 
Naja WoW ist eh vorbei :> 
Gibt zuviele gute Offline Games, komm nimmer nach :/


----------



## arenasturm (5. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> falls du wow spielst machs wie ich.. fenster modus und hier neben bei schreiben^^



erwischt ^^ denke ab dem we mach ich das


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

Naböönd ...was muss ich da lesen WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...spielt doch was anständiges wie Tetris oder Majong.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> erwischt ^^ denke ab dem we mach ich das


Brav, aber hör net immer auf Manoroth der baut auch viel sch*** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Syane: Nö GTA IV, Battleforge, Runes of magic, DoW II beta ...^^


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Naböönd ...was muss ich da lesen WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nabend^^



und razyl scheisse bau ich sehr selten^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und razyl scheisse bau ich sehr selten^^


Aber immer öfters=?^^


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber immer öfters=?^^



neee

hab zum beispiel länger nix mehr in die luft gejagt


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> neee
> 
> hab zum beispiel länger nix mehr in die luft gejagt


Silvester war erst.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

Wollte gerade sagen lang kanns ned her sein...
...Übrigens ich hab mal Popcorn beim herstellen zum Brennen gebracht ..boa is des lange her oO ...da war ich noch jung und unerfahren was das richtige herstellen von Popcorn angeht.


----------



## arenasturm (5. Februar 2009)

mal sehen. wenn der neue rechner da is werd ich wohl tagelang nur noch zocken. 1 jahr jetzt im prinzip nichts gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Wollte gerade sagen lang kanns ned her sein...
> ...Übrigens ich hab mal Popcorn beim herstellen zum Brennen gebracht ..boa is des lange her oO


Wow o.O wie hasten das hinbekommen?


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow o.O wie hasten das hinbekommen?





Also ...das war so ...

damahls gabs diese Mikrowellen tüten noch nicht ...kennst evtl noch ..Öl in die Pfanne ..Popkörner rein anschalten Deckel duff...


soooo dummerweise war der Deckel größer als der Topf und hat am Rand rüber geragt .... und bissel zuviel Öl war auch in der Pfanne ...


...naja was ich damahls nich wusste ....wenn das öl erhizt und gegen den Deckel sprizt bzw Kondensiert ...kanns ja runterlaufen an den Seiten ...naja das is es und dann auf die heiße Herdplatte ...joa hat gut gebrannt ^^^


Achja ... nicht nachmachen .


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2009)

Spielen .. mh .. ich hab momentan 266 Spiele installiert und auf nix bock. *g*


----------



## arenasturm (5. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  passiert  popcorn hab ich ewig nich mehr gegessen ,sollte mal wieder ins kino


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Deine Eltern waren ziemlich sauer? oder haben sie es net gemerkt? xD
Aber geil, könnte ich auch mal ausprobieren....^^


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

Habs extra rein editiert ..NICHt nachmachen ^^

...den Löschversuch hättest ma sehen müssen xD


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Also ...das war so ...
> 
> damahls gabs diese Mikrowellen tüten noch nicht ...kennst evtl noch ..Öl in die Pfanne ..Popkörner rein anschalten Deckel duff...
> 
> ...



das ma genial^^

hab ma versucht popcorn inner mikrowelle zu machn aba wollt net die zu teuern fertig tüten da kaufn

hab son plastickbratschlacuh gennommen und die popcornkörner reingepackt... hat super funktioniert bis der plastick angefangen hat zu brennen weil er durch die körner zu heiss wurde^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Spielen .. mh .. ich hab momentan 266 Spiele installiert und auf nix bock. *g*


266 SPIELE? Was hasten du fürne große Festplatte o.O oder löschst du nie was? 
Naja ich zock zum 2. Mal GTA IV durch, diesmal mal net durchrennen wie nen irrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und sonst: DOW II Beta, Battleforge Beta, ab und zu PES 09, UT3 auch mal (warte immer noch auf Tactical Assault mod :>), und ab heute auch Runes of magic ahja und noch HDRO.

@ Syane: Haste davon nen video? *g*


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das ma genial^^
> 
> hab ma versucht popcorn inner mikrowelle zu machn aba wollt net die zu teuern fertig tüten da kaufn
> 
> hab son plastickbratschlacuh gennommen und die popcornkörner reingepackt... hat super funktioniert bis der plastick angefangen hat zu brennen weil er durch die körner zu heiss wurde^^




Hrhr das is auch geil ^^^




Razyl schrieb:


> @ Syane: Haste davon nen video? *g*




Nein oO


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 266 SPIELE? Was hasten du fürne große Festplatte o.O oder löschst du nie was?
> Naja ich zock zum 2. Mal GTA IV durch, diesmal mal net durchrennen wie nen irrer
> 
> 
> ...



hatte ma so 80 games aufm pc aba atm nur 4 weil meine hd durchgebrannt is^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hatte ma so 80 games aufm pc aba atm nur 4 weil meine hd durchgebrannt is^^


ich hab derzeit 13 Spiele (naja Crysis werf ich eh morgen runter^^). Aber Snowbound Online hab ich lange nemmer gezockt.. hmm^^


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich hab derzeit 13 Spiele (naja Crysis werf ich eh morgen runter^^). Aber Snowbound Online hab ich lange nemmer gezockt.. hmm^^



lol crysis hab cih heute erst gerade wider draufgepackt^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> lol crysis hab cih heute erst gerade wider draufgepackt^^


Ne, das spiel ist ÄTZEND, hatte es nur nochmal drauf wegen bissel wad Testen


----------



## arenasturm (5. Februar 2009)

ui ich glaube battleforge könnte mir zusagen.... rechnerrrrr komm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne, das spiel ist ÄTZEND, hatte es nur nochmal drauf wegen bissel wad Testen



nee macht fun auf dem schwersten modus^^ da isses n bisserl anspruchsvoller


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> ui ich glaube battleforge könnte mir zusagen.... rechnerrrrr komm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Des errinert mich stark an wc3 ..aber habs mir nur maln bisschen angesehen.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> ui ich glaube battleforge könnte mir zusagen.... rechnerrrrr komm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Macht spaß, derzeit aber vllt. für Anfänger doch noch zu heftig einige derAnfangsmissionen.Problem ist derzeit noch:
DU kommst inne Gruppe für eine 4-er Mission und alle sind versch. Nationalität und alle versuchen irgendwie englisch zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ mano:
Crysis = Grafikshooter, eine Story die könnte nen 10 jähriger aus Hollywood geschrieben haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Des errinert mich stark an wc3 ..aber habs mir nur maln bisschen angesehen.



wenns wie wc3 is isses der hammer^^


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 266 SPIELE?



Ein Großteil davon sind Retro-Games.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ein Großteil davon sind Retro-Games.



retro games ftw^^ 

<-- stolzer besitzer eines snes mit ca 15 games und nem n64 mit 18 games^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wenns wie wc3 is isses der hammer^^


Nicht direkt. 
zuerst: Es ist ein Strategie MMO, aber ohe Monatgebühren.
Das Spiel kostet 49,99 und du bekommst ein Starter Deck (glaube 64 karten) und noch 3 Booster dazu. 
jah, du baust in Battleforge deine Armee aus KARTEN zusammen, jede karte ist ein Einheitentrupp, eine Fähigkeit(heilen, feuerexplosion etc.) oder ein Turm. 
Das Starter Deck hat natürlich noch net richtig starke Karten, aber um bessere zu bekommen muss man sich Batleforgepunkte kaufen, 2000 Punkte = 20 euro, ein Bossterpack kostet 250 Punkte...
Also wer genug geld hat kauft sich ne menge Boosterpacks und bekommt seine starken karten...aber Boosterpacks bekommt man glaube auch nach missionen bin mir grad net sicher^^ müsst ich mal eine wieder zuende machen :/ 
Insgesamt macht es aber vieeel spaß :>


@ Zam:
Achso^^


----------



## arenasturm (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Macht spaß, derzeit aber vllt. für Anfänger doch noch zu heftig einige derAnfangsmissionen.Problem ist derzeit noch:
> DU kommst inne Gruppe für eine 4-er Mission und alle sind versch. Nationalität und alle versuchen irgendwie englisch zu schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja nun is ja noch beta ^^ hab gerade bissl gegooglet. soll 2009 fertig sein oder weisst was genaueres ? werd mich gleich zur beta anmelden , die screenshots sagen mir richtig zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

Das spiel gibts mittlerweile schon? Hört sich doch recht interessant an ..


Edit: Also doch noch beta ...


Und nen n64 habsch auch noch und bestimmt 25-30 Spiele ..darunter 3 Zelda Teile x)


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> naja nun is ja noch beta ^^ hab gerade bissl gegooglet. soll 2009 fertig sein oder weisst was genaueres ? werd mich gleich zur beta anmelden , die screenshots sagen mir richtig zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Am 26.3 Kommt es schon raus, und macht bisher nen guten eindruck, kaufen werde ich es mir aber sicherlich mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solange dieses "Boosterpacks" auch durch missionen bekommt ja, aber nur durch geld hmm da müsste ich überlegen erstmal


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

Gibt es unendlich missionen oder wie soll das laufen?


----------



## arenasturm (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Am 26.3 Kommt es schon raus, und macht bisher nen guten eindruck, kaufen werde ich es mir aber sicherlich mal sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na das passt ja perfekt,kann ich mich erstmal auf wow konzentrieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 neuen acc anlegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Ah ok muss mich verbessern:
In der Kaufedition von Battleforge liegen 4 Starter Decks(frost, feuer, natur, unheilig) mit je 16 Karten bei un 3000 Battleforge punkte allen zusammen hat man also => 160 karten,und man kann in einer schlacht bzw vor der schlacht sich ein deck aus 20 Karten zusammenbauen und dies in einen kleinen raum es austesten wie es ist (per knopfdruck kann man sich unendlich viele Gegner spawnen lassen).


> Die Spiele-Box beinhaltet das eigentliche Spiel und Themendecks zu jeder der vier Mächte im Spiel. Jedes dieser "Standard-Decks", die jeder Box beiliegen, besteht aus 16 Karten.
> Darüber hinaus beginnt ihr das Spiel mit 3000 BattleForge Punkten. Ein Booster Pack kostet 250 BattleForge-Punkte, demnach könnt ihr mit eurem Startkapital insgesamt zwölf Booster Packs kaufen - macht insgesamt 96 Karten, da in jedem Booster Pack acht Karten enthalten sind.
> 
> Insgesamt bekommt ihr beim Kauf unter dem Strich also 160 Karten: 64 Karten mit den Themendecks der vier Mächte und 96 Karten aus den Booster Packs.


----------



## arenasturm (5. Februar 2009)

hört sich aber echt gut an und sieht auch verdammt schick aus


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Gibt es unendlich missionen oder wie soll das laufen?


Am Anfang gibt es glaube 40 Missionen, 10 sind Solo der Rest TeamMissionen (2-er Team Missionen oder 4-er Teammissionen).
Um an einer Teammission teilzunehmen drückt man auf die jeweilige Mission und dann öfffnet sich ein Fenster wo angezeigt wird ob grad eine gruppe dafür auf ist oder nicht, wenn nicht macht man selber eine auf und wartet bis sich weitere finden, oder man joint wenn schon eine gruppe bereit ist der gruppe.
Für April ist allerdings schon das erste Contentupdate geplant, und dazu gibt es noch eine PvP arena


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

Naja hört sich gut an ..aber ob ich reinschaue ..hhmhm Darkfall kommt auch demnächst ..schwierig ...aber da man ja bei Battleforge ned monatlich zahlen braucht wäre es evtl nen Versuch wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Werde mal was essen gehen x)


----------



## arenasturm (5. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Naja hört sich gut an ..aber ob ich reinschaue ..hhmhm Darkfall kommt auch demnächst ..schwierig ...aber da man ja bei Battleforge ned monatlich zahlen braucht wäre es evtl nen Versuch wert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



guten hunger

ich werd noch eine qualmen und dann ins bett


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Naja hört sich gut an ..aber ob ich reinschaue ..hhmhm Darkfall kommt auch demnächst ..schwierig ...aber da man ja bei Battleforge ned monatlich zahlen braucht wäre es evtl nen Versuch wert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja kannst dir ja auch erstmal die Beta anschauen, derzeit sind glaube noch einige frei, da EA noch plätze freigegeben hat, hatte meine einladung innerhalb von 3 Tagen und muss sagen: Das spiel macht echt laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nagut, mal sehen wie es dann in der Vollversion ist, in der Beta hat man anfang schon einige recht schicke karten :>


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Naja hört sich gut an ..aber ob ich reinschaue ..hhmhm Darkfall kommt auch demnächst ..schwierig ...aber da man ja bei Battleforge ned monatlich zahlen braucht wäre es evtl nen Versuch wert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jutn hunger... dam hab jetzt auch hunger^^


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja kannst dir ja auch erstmal die Beta anschauen, derzeit sind glaube noch einige frei, da EA noch plätze freigegeben hat, hatte meine einladung innerhalb von 3 Tagen und muss sagen: Das spiel macht echt laune
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hä hö woher einen betakey nehmen? Gib mir doch dazu noch einpaar infos :>

*Apfelküchlein knabber*


Edit ah k hab ne seite die noch 3k beta key's vergibt x) Hab gleich einen hoffe ich.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Hä hö woher einen betakey nehmen? Gib mir doch dazu noch einpaar infos :>
> 
> *Apfelküchlein knabber*


http://www.battleforgecardhunt.com/register.php
da, auf EA´s battleforge seite registrieren und das wars schon, einen Invite bekommst du dann innerhalb glaube von maximal 2 Wochen, ich hatte meinen aber schon nach 3 tagen :>


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn hunger... dam hab jetzt auch hunger^^


Tja mano, tu doch was essen :>


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja mano, tu doch was essen :>



bin gerade am überlegn was ich essn soll.. ham nix gescheites


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bin gerade am überlegn was ich essn soll.. ham nix gescheites


Irgendwas wird doch da sein für dich^^


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

Gut dauert wohl doch etwas mit dem Beta acc ...schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber den client kann ich mir ja schonmal laden.


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

Ne lol hab einen xD


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Gut dauert wohl doch etwas mit dem Beta acc ...schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja der Client ist ja nur einige MB groß, aber dann musst du noch die gesamten Daten über den Clienten laden, obwohl der recht schnellist, aber auch riesensprünge macht ( von 2,3 mb/s runter auf 22 kb/s und dann wieder hoch auf 1,4 mb/s....^^).


----------



## arenasturm (5. Februar 2009)

so registriert... ich sag mal gute nacht und bis morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ne lol hab einen xD


Glückwunsch^^ 
So da wir die Seite 2900 nun schreiben, gute nacht euch allen, schlaft&träumt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> so registriert... ich sag mal gute nacht und bis morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gn8



so razyl war schaun hat praktishc nix mehr ausser käse.. naja morgn einkaufn dann is wider was da^^


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

Danke Razyl schlaf gut..


und du auch Arena.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glückwunsch^^
> So da wir die Seite 2900 nun schreiben, gute nacht euch allen, schlaft&träumt gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gn8 razyl schlaf jut


----------



## Metalone (5. Februar 2009)

Seite 3000 wir kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Noch wer da?


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

Joa schon ...


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

gn8 ich geh schlafen^^


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

n8i


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Guten abend und so


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1Puil0j8B4

abend


----------



## Lothron-Other (5. Februar 2009)

Hi, was macht ihr gerade?


----------



## Elda (5. Februar 2009)

nix


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Lothron-Other schrieb:


> Hi, was macht ihr gerade?


EA auslachen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> EA auslachen^^


grund?


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

hallo

ich zocke wow


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> grund?


ea hat nen kleinen penis. sowas kann razyl nich unkommentiert lassen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Februar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ea hat nen kleinen penis. sowas kann razyl nich unkommentiert lassen^^


weil er sich verbunden fühlt oder wieso?


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> grund?


Die geben ne Burnout Paradise Demo raus die zugleich die Vollversion ist...
Leichter kann man es den "Crackern" nimmer machen, alter, die geben tausende von Dollars aus um Securom zu haben und dann sowad...


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die geben ne Burnout Paradise Demo raus die zugleich die Vollversion ist...
> Leichter kann man es den "Crackern" nimmer machen, alter, die geben tausende von Dollars aus um Securom zu haben und dann sowad...


ahahahaha^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ahahahaha^^


Genau, die Demo ist zwar auf 30 min begrenzt, und man kan nur das anfangs auto nehmen, aber insgesamt sind alle Daten die in der Vollversion sind vorhanden, wetten morgen issen crack dafür draußen das das umwandelt... gott wie doof ist Ea...


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Wieder alle tot? -.-


----------



## Silenzz (5. Februar 2009)

N'Abend...


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend...


Abend Silenzz, wie gehts?


----------



## White-Frost (5. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

jutn abend ihr 2


----------



## Arky (5. Februar 2009)

huhu


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> huhu


Abend


----------



## Silenzz (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Silenzz, wie gehts?


gut danke und selbst..?


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> gut danke und selbst..?


Och ganz gut


----------



## Silenzz (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och ganz gut


Man hier is ja tote Hose... *Strauch durch den Fred flieg*


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Februar 2009)

gnahhh möge meine dvd schneller gerippt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gnahhh möge meine dvd schneller gerippt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pöse^^
@ Silenzz: jop...:/


----------



## Silenzz (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pöse^^
> @ Silenzz: jop...:/


Naja bin auch mal wieder weg... für Mathe morgen nommal kurz lernen..^^


----------



## Zonalar (5. Februar 2009)

hallo^^will nur hallo sagen^^und lasse es auch beim Hallo.
Also noch viel Spass^^

Ps: Hallo^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Naja bin auch mal wieder weg... für Mathe morgen nommal kurz lernen..^^


Bye, schlaf gut lern gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pöse^^
> @ Silenzz: jop...:/


ohhh ja.
hab um noch böser zu sein sogar grad noch ne cd gerippt. hatte die damals nur in 192kbit/s gerippt. jetz hab ich se in 320 aufm rechner <3


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

iwie is hier net viel los^^


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

ach jutn abend arky


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

*wie homer kling*
LAAAANGWEILIG


----------



## Arky (5. Februar 2009)

wie gehts euch denn heute so? ^^


----------



## Tabuno (5. Februar 2009)

jo mein naxx raid is auch langweilig <.<&#9824;


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> wie gehts euch denn heute so? ^^





Razyl schrieb:


> Och ganz gut


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend


Du lebst ja auch noch; Abend


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

mir gehts jut und dir arky?


----------



## Arky (5. Februar 2009)

ochja mir auch ganz gut, hatte vorhin noch training, aber seit heute auch schon wochenende. also morgen erstmal schön aussschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> ochja mir auch ganz gut, hatte vorhin noch training, aber seit heute auch schon wochenende. also morgen erstmal schön aussschlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



will auch frei... naja ein tag ncoh dann auch weekend^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du lebst ja auch noch; Abend



Ja ich lebe noch ganz richtig, hab nur besseres zu tun als dauernd hier zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja ich lebe noch ganz richtig, hab nur besseres zu tun als dauernd hier zu posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sondern im STO forum posten?


----------



## Arky (5. Februar 2009)

man ich bin schon wieder müde.... könnte so einschlafen xD


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Februar 2009)

[05.02.2009 22:14:05] Job finished. Total time: 2 hours 12 minutes 42 seconds

endlich


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> sondern im STO forum posten?



Enterprise gucken... hier liegen alle 4 staffeln


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> man ich bin schon wieder müde.... könnte so einschlafen xD



is doch ncoh net späht Oo


----------



## Arky (5. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is doch ncoh net späht Oo



eigentlich nicht ^^ der sport hat heute das übrige getan xD


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> eigentlich nicht ^^ der sport hat heute das übrige getan xD


Was treibste fürn Sport?


----------



## Arky (5. Februar 2009)

ich spiele volleyball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> ich spiele volleyball
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oi, nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Biste gut?


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Februar 2009)

Hi und Bye!


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> ich spiele volleyball
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



cool^^ biste gut? ich bin nur für den aufschlag brauchbar^^


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Hi und Bye!



hi und bye!


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Hi und Bye!


Hi und tschüss 
@ Mano: Ich auch, maximal noch ganz vorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arky (5. Februar 2009)

mh sich selber beurteilen is immer schwer.... aber würd das mal mit ja beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir tut aber auch wieder alles weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> mh sich selber beurteilen is immer schwer.... aber würd das mal mit ja beantworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tjo ist meist nach Sport, bzw wenn man sich da reinhängt, morgen isses wieder vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arky (5. Februar 2009)

ne morgen kommt dann erst der muskelkater, dann fängt es erst an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> mh sich selber beurteilen is immer schwer.... aber würd das mal mit ja beantworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie lange spielste schon?


----------



## Melih (5. Februar 2009)

huhu!

hab gerade mein Cenarischen Kriegshippogryphen bekommen!!!
Sieht bei mein Tauren und mit mein hippogryphenjunges (wegen dem woltle ich das mount :/) einfach unschlagbar aus.
Bild:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: ja das ist ein Proll post!



nochmal ps: ich geh jetzt off  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> ne morgen kommt dann erst der muskelkater, dann fängt es erst an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tjo, das geht auch vorbei^^ 
@ Melih: Guten abend und bye o_O


----------



## Arky (5. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wie lange spielste schon?



Also dieses Jahr ist mein 8tes


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> Also dieses Jahr ist mein 8tes


Nice, macht sicherlich auch viel spaß?


----------



## Melih (5. Februar 2009)

Cu



@Razyl


hör doch auf immer die mädchen anzubaggern, die meisten sind doch eh vergeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arky (5. Februar 2009)

klar ^^ is ab und zu mal en bissl hart aber was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gehört ja dazu


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> @Razyl
> 
> 
> hör doch auf immer die mädchen anzubaggern, die meisten sind doch eh vergeben
> ...


Ich frag doch nur normale fragen =O 
Außerdem solltest du wissen das ich das net brauch
@ über mir:
Na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Sport ist immer hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (5. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum tut Blizzard mir sowas an :X


----------



## Arky (5. Februar 2009)

entnehme ich deiner Signatur richtig das du formel 1 und felipe massa fan bist? ^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> entnehme ich deiner Signatur richtig das du formel 1 und felipe massa fan bist? ^^


Jap das ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ Lilly:
hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arky (5. Februar 2009)

Ich muss ehrlich zugeben das wenn ich dann mal sonntags zeit habe ich das auch gucke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is zwar nur im kreis fahren, aber hat was interessantes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich zugeben das wenn ich dann mal sonntags zeit habe ich das auch gucke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 och wenn so unfälle passieren ist das meist seeehr interessant, aber Massa FTW!!^^


----------



## arenasturm (5. Februar 2009)

guten abend zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arky (5. Februar 2009)

hey der felipe tat mir voll leid, war er nich mal für nen paar sekunden weltmeister? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

was geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeht aaaaaaaaaaaabbbb?????


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> was geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeht aaaaaaaaaaaabbbb?????



hallo


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> hey der felipe tat mir voll leid, war er nich mal für nen paar sekunden weltmeister?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja 20 sekunden, und dann ist hamilton doch noch an Glock (ICH HASSE IHN!!!!!!!) vorbei gekommen -.-


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

gut so, gut so

nieder mit Massa


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> gut so, gut so
> 
> nieder mit Massa


Pff, du hast doch keine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arky (5. Februar 2009)

so ich gehe mal ins bettchen, macht es gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bye bye


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> so ich gehe mal ins bettchen, macht es gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gute Nacht, schlaf gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

Alles ist besser als Massa. Der Typ ist so unsympatisch.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Alles ist besser als Massa. Der Typ ist so unsympatisch.


MUHAHA selten so gelacht danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn wer unsymphatisch ist
=====> Hamilton


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

Ich hab noch etwas Zeit, wir könnten uns ja einen Doch-Nein-Doch-Nein-Kampf liefern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich hab noch etwas Zeit, wir könnten uns ja einen Doch-Nein-Doch-Nein-Kampf liefern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin auhc nochen bissel offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

Also dann mal los.

Massa ist doof.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also dann mal los.
> 
> Mass ist doof.


NEIN!


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

DOCH!!


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

DOCH!!


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

DOCH!!


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

DOCH!!

ups 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

DOCH!!


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

DOCH!!


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

DOCH!!


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

DOCH!!


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

DOCH!!


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

DOCH!!


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

DOCH!!


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube das zählt unter derben Spam hm


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

fu.k i-net


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

=P 
so kann man auch seinen postcounter pushen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

aber ist intressant das bei lags die 5-Sekunden-Anti-Spam-Regel nicht gilt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> aber ist intressant das bei lags die 5-Sekunden-Anti-Spam-Regel nicht gilt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das kann man gut ausnutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

Aber der Postcounter geht mir sowas von am Ar*** vorbei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> so ich gehe mal ins bettchen, macht es gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gn8 arky


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Aber der Postcounter geht mir sowas von am Ar*** vorbei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast aber schon mehr als 4k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (5. Februar 2009)

...und sonst so... ?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> ...und sonst so... ?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer bist DU eigentlich o.O?


----------



## arenasturm (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer bist DU eigentlich o.O?




arenasturm ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> arenasturm ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ahja...
hmm..
kenn ich nicht.

Diesen Abend war ja Karina net da *wunder*


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> hast aber schon mehr als 4k
> ...


Ich poste hald gerne und bin aktiv. Aber ist mir egal ob da jetzt ne Zahl links steht wie oft ich gepostet habe oder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich poste hald gerne und bin aktiv. Aber ist mir egal ob da jetzt ne Zahl links steht wie oft ich gepostet habe oder nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und wenn sie rechts stehen würde? xD


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

Dann wäre ich voll stolz darauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dann wäre ich voll stolz darauf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hm mir ist langweilig =/


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

Ich les jetzt noch nen Manga und geh dann pennen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## arenasturm (5. Februar 2009)

n8


----------



## Nuffing (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sauer? Nö - Will nur vorbeugen. *g* Sie hat momentan nix wildes getan.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



heeey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab nur ne anspielung gemacht du hast den "penis" jetzt in den mund genommen ^^
abend^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> heeey
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Anspielung ist Anspielung =P 
Abend Karina


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> heeey
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab ich ihm schon gesacht^^

jutn abend


----------



## Nuffing (5. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab ich ihm schon gesacht^^
> 
> jutn abend



Warum verpass ich auch immer Zam xD ich häts so gern vor dir gesagt


----------



## arenasturm (5. Februar 2009)

nabend karina


----------



## Nuffing (5. Februar 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> nabend karina



Abend, disch kenn ich ja noch gar net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

ha! endlich lvl 80^^


----------



## arenasturm (5. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Abend, disch kenn ich ja noch gar net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nö bin ja erst seit kurzem hier unterwegs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ha! endlich lvl 80^^


Glückwunsch mano 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (5. Februar 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> nö bin ja erst seit kurzem hier unterwegs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann bist du ja noch psychisch normal =D


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> aber ist intressant das bei lags die 5-Sekunden-Anti-Spam-Regel nicht gilt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mit den Lags nehm ich dir nicht ab - du darfst dich 24 Stunden anderweitig beschäftigen.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das mit den Lags nehm ich dir nicht ab - du darfst dich 24 Stunden anderweitig beschäftigen.


Oi Zam ist hier - abend zam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glückwunsch mano
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



thx


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das mit den Lags nehm ich dir nicht ab - du darfst dich 24 Stunden anderweitig beschäftigen.



moin zam^^


----------



## arenasturm (5. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dann bist du ja noch psychisch normal =D



nich wirklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (5. Februar 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> nich wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja auch nicht schlimm dann findest dich hier schnller ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> heeey
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Selbst in den jugendlichen Testphasen ist das nie passiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> nich wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er steht schon unter den Einfluss - schade aber auch


----------



## Tabuno (5. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ha! endlich lvl 80^^


Du bist ja einer von den ganz Schnellen!
edit: /wave Zam


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Du bist ja einer von den ganz Schnellen!



Mh - ist das schnelle Vorankommen wichtig? Bin auch noch 76 und Grase seit Wochen mit meinem Tauren in den Grizzly-Hügeln ..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw... ich liebe uglys.. *g*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - ist das schnelle Vorankommen wichtig? Bin auch noch 76 und Grase seit Wochen mit meinem Tauren in den Grizzly-Hügeln ..


Ich hab mit 73 aufgehört - dumm nur das 2 tage zuvor das 6 Monats abo verlängert wurde :/ grml


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Du bist ja einer von den ganz Schnellen!
> edit: /wave Zam



hab n dk auf 73 ge lvlt, dann nen monat zwangspause gemacht und den wl jetzt in einer woche von 72 auf 80 ge lvlt


----------



## Tabuno (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - ist das schnelle Vorankommen wichtig? Bin auch noch 76 und Grase seit Wochen mit meinem Tauren in den Grizzly-Hügeln ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich nehme alles zurück.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: War ja nicht so gemeint, aber konnte mir den nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich nehme alles zurück.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Erstmal: Abend tabuno


----------



## Tabuno (5. Februar 2009)

tja ich stürz eben gerne ein in threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nabend


----------



## Vanth1 (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo


----------



## Nuffing (5. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Hallo



hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> tja ich stürz eben gerne ein in threads
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das erinnert mich an wen...
Grüne Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


abend Vanth


----------



## Vanth1 (5. Februar 2009)

Na um was gehts hier heut?


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/closed


----------



## Tabuno (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo Carcha, wie gehts deinem Banhammer?


----------



## Nuffing (5. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur wenn du das smile küsst

----> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : küüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüsss miiiiiiiiiiiiiich *saber*

na los ! trau dich trau dich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso nen close carcha=?


----------



## Vanth1 (5. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZUUUU?!WAAAAAAAAAAAAS???


KOMM JETZ EINZELKAMPF!!!!! ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lass das^^


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso nen close carcha=?



Ich mag den Geruch so wenn sich die Meute hier in die Hosen scheisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich mag den Geruch so wenn sich die Meute hier in die Hosen scheisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie kommst du nur auf so einen komischen mist carcha?^^


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Nur wenn du das smile küsst
> 
> ---->
> 
> ...



Na, dich küss ich nich. Und den Smilie auch nich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich mag den Geruch so wenn sich die Meute hier in die Hosen scheisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (5. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich mag den Geruch so wenn sich die Meute hier in die Hosen scheisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du stehst also auf den geruch von kot ? 

Ihr mods seit schon strange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> wie kommst du nur auf so einen komischen mist carcha?^^



Ich hab heut mal wieder mein Zimmer gelüftet. Da komm ich immer wieder auf komische Ideen.


----------



## Vanth1 (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> wie kommst du nur auf so einen komischen mist carcha?^^


Wovon träumt er wohl nachts?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> du stehst also auf den geruch von kot ?
> 
> Ihr mods seit schon strange
> 
> ...


www.seidseit.de sry ich muss das posten ich hasse den fehler >.<


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich hab heut mal wieder mein Zimmer gelüftet. Da komm ich immer wieder auf komische Ideen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (5. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> www.seidseit.de sry ich muss das posten ich hasse den fehler >.<



Das versucht die grüne brille auch ständig aber es wird nichts ändern ich mach es mitlerweile bewust^^


----------



## Tabuno (5. Februar 2009)

ohhh ist das nicht mysteriös wieviele gemeinsamkeiten ich habe mit brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Das versucht die grüne brille auch ständig aber es wird nichts ändern ich mach es mitlerweile bewust^^


Schlecht!
@ Tabuno: eindeutig zu viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> du stehst also auf den geruch von kot ?
> 
> Ihr mods seit schon strange
> 
> ...




Nana, solche Wörter nimmt man nicht in den Mund! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (5. Februar 2009)

Komisch,soviele mods aufeinmal ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2009)

Die Themen sind mir hier zu wechselhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Wovon träumt er wohl nachts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tod. Pestilenz. Zerstörung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Komisch,soviele mods aufeinmal .....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Don't call me mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Themen sind mir hier zu wechselhaft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der smiley hahaha geil^^ 
@ Carcha:
baaah -.-
@ Vanth:
Wir stehen halt unter Sonderbewachung


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2009)

Achja. Und von rosa Ponys.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Themen sind mir hier zu wechselhaft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau wie die Laune einer Frau


----------



## Nuffing (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Themen sind mir hier zu wechselhaft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso hast du so tolle smilys und wir nicht??^^


----------



## Manoroth (5. Februar 2009)

iwann wird das hier der mod und ADMIN thread^^


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Don't call me mod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schnitzel?

Don't call it Schnitzel!


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wieso hast du so tolle smilys und wir nicht??^^


Er issn Admin ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (5. Februar 2009)

jetzt fängts schonw ieder an das ich jede bis jede 2te seite starte...^^


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wieso hast du so tolle smilys und wir nicht??^^



Weil halt erm .. ich weiß wo man die findet und einige selbst gebaut hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (5. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er issn Admin ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie werd ich admin damit ich auch so smileys hab ??????????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weil halt erm .. ich weiß wo man die findet und einige selbst gebaut hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://ugly.plzdiekthxbye.net/
?^^
Töte zam karina^^


----------



## Nuffing (5. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weil halt erm .. ich weiß wo man die findet und einige selbst gebaut hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und weil du uns alle lieb hast gibst du uns bestimmt zufällig hinweise wo man sie findet =D


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

JAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> jetzt fängts schonw ieder an das ich jede bis jede 2te seite starte...^^



och gibt schlimmeres^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> wie werd ich admin damit ich auch so smileys hab ??????????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du musst dich bei uns bewerben und die Stelle auch bekommen. *g*


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> iwann wird das hier der mod und ADMIN thread^^



Der Admin und der Mod,
der Admin und der Mod,
im Tierversuchslabor
da ist es geschehn,
der eine ist brillant,
der andre geisteskrank,
der Admin , der Admin und der Mod.
In jeder neuen Nacht
entwickeln sie 'nen Plan,
und greifen nach der Macht,
in ihrem Größenwahn,
der Admin und der Mod,
der Admin und der Mod,
jeder kann es seh'n,
doch keiner verstehn,
Mod will die ganze Welt,
weil es ihm so gefällt.
Der Admin , der Admin und der Mod, Mod, Mod, Mod, Mod, Mod, Mod, Mod, Mod.

NARF ZOT!


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Tod. Pestilenz. Zerstörung.


Ach und von ponnys,rosa ponnys,

Lalala gut das er nurn Bannhammer hat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





> Don't call me mod



Mod mod mod mod mod.ALLIANZ MOD! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du musst dich bei uns bewerben und die Stelle auch bekommen. *g*


Ist das Alter egal ? =D


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lasst uns anstoßen !


----------



## Manoroth (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Lasst uns anstoßen !



und da hatter freude dran


----------



## arenasturm (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> JAAAA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    genial ^^


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du musst dich bei uns bewerben und die Stelle auch bekommen. *g*


Da hat doch jemand hintergedanken.......^^


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> wie werd ich admin damit ich auch so smileys hab ??????????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deine Narrenkappe ist zu hässlich. So wirst du niemals Mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und da hatter freude dran


Jop =P
Nö, der Smiley sah nur funny aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du musst dich bei uns bewerben und die Stelle auch bekommen. *g*



Ach so einfach? Wir sehen uns dann in 2 wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Februar 2009)

Internetz Noobz hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ZAM, du bist sadistisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

Meine Kreationen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. Februar 2009)

Internet Noobz?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Meine Kreationen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



=D das Bann smiley mit dem hammer von dir find ich am tollsten.

Da hab ich auch gleich das richtige smile zu gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Meine Kreationen:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der ist genial^^


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Meine Kreationen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da fehlen aber einige oO
Unter anderem der Tannenbaum etc.




ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



BWAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> =D das Bann smiley mit dem hammer von dir find ich am tollsten.
> 
> Da hab ich auch gleich das richtige smile zu gefunden.
> 
> ...



Guck den Banhammer mal in Slowmotion an.

Zami hat meinen Namen draufgraviert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Guck den Banhammer mal in Slowmotion an.
> 
> Zami hat meinen Namen draufgraviert
> 
> ...


Ich seh das da was draufsteh ist das echt dein name =O cool^^


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Da fehlen aber einige oO
> Unter anderem der Tannenbaum etc.



Die Tanne is verschollen :\


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

Bin ma offline,tschüssi ihr beiden MODS!


----------



## Tabuno (6. Februar 2009)

ich sag dann auch mal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Bin ma offline,tschüssi ihr beiden MODS!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Bin ma offline,tschüssi ihr beiden MODS!



nachti


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> nachti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hasten neues Spielzeug gefunden?^^


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Tanne is verschollen :\



Was krieg ich, wenn ichs dir besorg?


(So richtig hart und schmutzig)


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hasten neues Spielzeug gefunden?^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hasten neues Spielzeug gefunden?^^



Ich habe das Tor zur Hölle geöffnet - dafür hat sie aber komplettes "Neue Accounts erstellen"-Verbot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Was krieg ich, wenn ichs dir besorg?
> 
> *zensiert*



Geschlechtskrankheiten.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe das Tor zur Hölle geöffnet - dafür hat sie aber komplettes "Neue Accounts erstellen"-Verbot.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neuer Ava zam =O


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Was krieg ich, wenn ichs dir besorg?
> 
> 
> (So richtig hart und schmutzig)



Aber wenn ich die anspielung des Penis lecken mach kommt gleich Lilly xD



ZAM schrieb:


> Geschlechtskrankheiten.



Nehmt ihr das bitte auf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

Man munkelt,das ZAM die Allianz lieber mag als die Horde.Und nun einen Alli Zwergin Priester spielt mit dem Namen Yoda.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Geschlechtskrankheiten.



Das riskier ich.

Hier, kriegst nen ganzen verdammten Wald.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Man munkelt,das ZAM die Allianz lieber mag als die Horde.Und nun einen Alli Zwergin Priester spielt mit dem Namen Yoda.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


W00T? NEEEEIN ZAM DU VERRÄTER


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das riskier ich.
> 
> Hier, kriegst nen ganzen verdammten Wald.
> 
> ...



Luv ya. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Luv ya.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ups .. falscher Ugly... ich meinte: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Februar 2009)

ich seh das forum vor lauter uglys nemmer....


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Luv ya.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine beziehung mit dir könnt im krankenhaus enden oder?



ZAM schrieb:


> Ups .. falscher Ugly... ich meinte:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ah ok xD


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Man munkelt,das ZAM die Allianz lieber mag als die Horde.Und nun einen Alli Zwergin Priester spielt mit dem Namen Yoda.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was die Leute nicht alles munkeln. Sind sicher die gleichen Leute, die voller Überzeugung munkeln, das Bush nicht schon vor dem Ereignis von 9/11 wusste und Bildzeitung, sowie TV-Medien voller vertrauen als einziges Bildungsmittel nutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Eine beziehung mit dir könnt im krankenhaus enden oder?



Also, Xashi gehts noch ganz gut. *g*


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also, Xashi gehts noch ganz gut. *g*


die Betonung liegt auf noch? ^^


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> die Betonung liegt auf noch? ^^



Wer weiß =D villeicht hat sie ja die hosen an in der beziehung


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wer weiß =D villeicht hat sie ja die hosen an in der beziehung


*erinnerung an die Buffed Show Folge wird wach...*


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Luv ya.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch ne Version von "giving head" :>


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was die Leute nicht alles munkeln. Sind sicher die gleichen Leute, die voller Überzeugung munkeln, das Bush nicht schon vor dem Ereignis von 9/11 wusste und Bildzeitung, sowie TV-Medien voller vertrauen als einziges Bildungsmittel nutzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das hat mir einer in diesem Forum gesagt.........Du weisst incht wers ist....




Bush wusste nichts davon,Bush issn Kumpel!


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wer weiß =D villeicht hat sie ja die hosen an in der beziehung



Hosen an? *Gedanken lösch*... das vertief ich jetzt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Bush wusste nichts davon,Bush issn Kumpel!


Bush issn ars**l***


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hosen an? *Gedanken lösch*... das vertief ich jetzt nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och , erzähl ruhig...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bush issn ars**l***


Bush und Osama teilen sich grad meinen begehbaren schrank!Psssss


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Bush und Osama teilen sich grad meinen begehbaren schrank!Psssss


Aha, mal sehen was man für sone info alles zahlt^^


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

: alles klar kinder???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

: ei ei Kapitan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

: Geht das nicht lauter?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

: EI EI KAPITAN!!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

: OooOOOOOHHH, Wer wohnt in ner Annanas ganz tief im meer?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spongebob schwam kopf!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

O M G
*kugel geb*


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aha, mal sehen was man für sone info alles zahlt^^


PSSSS sagte ich doch!Ausserdem werden sie von 2 Palas beschützt,mit der vollen stärke von 2.1!


----------



## arenasturm (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> : alles klar kinder???
> ...


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> : alles klar kinder???
> ...


DIE IN HELLL! ^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> : alles klar kinder???
> ...


wtf? ich seh gelb Oo


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> DIE IN HELLL! ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 OWNED!!!!


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> PSSSS sagte ich doch!Ausserdem werden sie von 2 Palas beschützt,mit der vollen stärke von 2.1!


wooow, die US Army zerschießt die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> : alles klar kinder???
> ...



Hat zam ja super gemacht


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wtf? ich seh gelb Oo


du solltest weniger drogen nehmen,vorallem das Katzen urin inhalieren ist nicht gut (southpark ftw!)^^


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hat zam ja super gemacht



Ich gehöre nun zu zams ugly arme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> wooow, die US Army zerschießt die
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jotteschild,ruhestein!


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Jotteschild,ruhestein!


toll, und dann bleiben immer noch Osama und Bush da....


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich gehöre nun zu zams ugly arme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gegen meine Palas hast du keine Chance!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> OWNED!!!!



der is ma nice^^


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> toll, und dann bleiben immer noch Osama und Bush da....


Stimmt,scheiß palas,brauche neue besetzung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



DA


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> OWNED!!!!


KAME HAME HAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich gehöre nun zu zams ugly arme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was hab ich getan . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was hab ich getan .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast uns alle getötet!


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

Rofl .. mein Favorit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Gegen meine Palas hast du keine Chance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*zensiert* da das hier halt ich von deinen pala!^^


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> *zensiert* da das hier halt ich von deinen pala!^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> *zensiert* da das hier halt ich von deinen pala!^^



Die Finger weg von den Verfassungsfeindlichen und nicht Jugendfreien uglys - zumindest was die Verwendung hier auf der Seite angeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

ohh sorry ^^

Na gut dann eben so: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Finger weg von den Verfassungsfeindlichen und nicht Jugendfreien uglys - zumindest was die Verwendung hier auf der Seite angeht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich sags ja:
Zam 4 President^^


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sags ja:
> Zam 4 President^^



vote 4 norris


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Nein ZAM > Chuck


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Hier die gründe warum ihr norris wählen sollt!



also vote 4 norris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALT^^


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

/vote Bett


----------



## Noxiel (6. Februar 2009)

Eure blöden Uglys funktionieren bei mir nicht.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> /vote Bett






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> /vote Bett



ne das is langweilig


----------



## Manoroth (6. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Eure blöden Uglys funktionieren bei mir nicht.



zonk.. da warsn schon 3... wo bleibt lilly?


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Eure blöden Uglys funktionieren bei mir nicht.


Wieso net? Einfach nur einfügen von der seite =O
Armes noxiel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Mano:
Klein Lilly ist krank = sie schläft


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> /vote Bett






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> /vote Bett


aber nid mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aber nid mit dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du wolltest schon 3 mal ins bett...


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du wolltest schon 3 mal ins bett...


mit karina vlt
aber mit dir und zam nid .. never !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

egal hast recht bisle schlaf tut gut^^


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aber nid mit dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du schon da bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

Nacht Mädels und Emokeksii - benehmt Euch sonst schwingt der Banhammer.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mit karina vlt
> aber mit dir und zam nid .. never !!
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube sie nimmt deine einladung schonmal an *zu ihren smiley guck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ZAm:
Hm ich seh nur ein Mädchen hier o_O Und das ist Karina aká Emokeksii ^^Nacht dir


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nacht Mädels und Emokeksii - benehmt Euch sonst schwingt der Banhammer.



Seh ich noch aus wie ein emo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Februar 2009)

iwie wird der haufen da immer wie verrückter...


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Seh ich noch aus wie ein emo?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich will dazu nun nichts sagen, was ich da so höre hier und da bist du ja unter mehreren accounts bekannt und jedesmal sahst du TOTAL anders aus...


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wenn du schon da bist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mit dir immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Februar 2009)

Wieso höre ich mir schon seit gut zehn Minuten die verschiedenen Disney Klassiker in verschiedenen Sprachen an. Puh Scar aus König der Löwen klingt auf polnisch sehr komisch. Oo

P.S.: Hinata *whoah* Biiiaatch


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> iwie wird der haufen da immer wie verrückter...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

uiiiiiiiiii die welt dreht sich soooooo schnellll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich will dazu nun nichts sagen, was ich da so höre hier und da bist du ja unter mehreren accounts bekannt und jedesmal sahst du TOTAL anders aus...




Was plastische Chirurgie so bewirken kann *fg*


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wieso höre ich mir schon seit gut zehn Minuten die verschiedenen Disney Klassiker in verschiedenen Sprachen an. Puh Scar aus König der Löwen klingt auf polnisch sehr komisch. Oo





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genial^^ Poste mal pls link noxiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Was plastische Chirurgie so bewirken kann *fg*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ziemlich teuer fürn buffed.de account 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mir wird schwindlig...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich will dazu nun nichts sagen, was ich da so höre hier und da bist du ja unter mehreren accounts bekannt und jedesmal sahst du TOTAL anders aus...



Von den 3 waren direkt 2 meine 1 einer ner freundin und geklärt hab ich das ja schon mit Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ziemlich teuer fürn buffed.de account
> ...



Wenns geld nicht reicht, machs wie sido 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wenn du schon da bist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nun antwortet se nidma drauf ..

komm vorbei dann bekommst auch noch deine massage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wieso höre ich mir schon seit gut zehn Minuten die verschiedenen Disney Klassiker in verschiedenen Sprachen an. Puh Scar aus König der Löwen klingt auf polnisch sehr komisch. Oo
> 
> P.S.: Hinata *whoah* Biiiaatch



Ihr Moderatoren habt doch nen Knall oO


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Von den 3 waren direkt 2 meine 1 einer ner freundin und geklärt hab ich das ja schon mit Lilly
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ahja,deswegen auch die unterschiede immer =P


----------



## Manoroth (6. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ihr Moderatoren habt doch nen Knall oO



sacht der mod^^ aba recht hasste^^


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nun antwortet se nidma drauf ..
> 
> komm vorbei dann bekommst auch noch deine massage
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wir haben nen deal xD


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ihr Moderatoren habt doch nen Knall oO


Hmm *nach links schau* BUFFED.DE MODERATOR =O


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> und wir haben nen deal xD



komm her dann von mir aus xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wieso höre ich mir schon seit gut zehn Minuten die verschiedenen Disney Klassiker in verschiedenen Sprachen an. Puh Scar aus König der Löwen klingt auf polnisch sehr komisch. Oo
> 
> P.S.: Hinata *whoah* Biiiaatch



Wieso darf er kraftaustrücke benutzen? wieso wieso wieso ?????? *panisch den melden butten such* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> komm her dann von mir aus xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das würdest du net wirklich tun oder?^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> und wir haben nen deal xD



ob er so verzweifelt is?


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Noch 85 Seiten bis zur magischen 3000


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> komm her dann von mir aus xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Manoroth schrieb:


> ob er so verzweifelt is?



Ja ist er...^^


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noch 85 Seiten bis zur magischen 3000



Bei mir sinds erst 1458.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bei mir sinds erst 1458.


o_O bei mir sinds 2915 Seiten


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> o_O bei mir sinds 2915 Seiten





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ja ist er...^^



iwie tut er mir leid...


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> iwie tut er mir leid...


Jop, würdest DU sowas tun?^^


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm *nach links schau* BUFFED.DE MODERATOR =O



Wieso hast du Moderatoren im Zimmer? oO


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ohh sorry ^^
> 
> Na gut dann eben so:
> 
> ...


Angstblase FTW


----------



## Noxiel (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> genial^^ Poste mal pls link noxiel
> ...



Wie gewünscht
Lion King - Be prepared (multilingual)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TjESKZGzFA

Hunchback of Notre Dame - Hellfire (multilingual)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paxHdNoGs9M


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wieso hast du Moderatoren im Zimmer? oO


Tjo gefesselt und geknebelt damit ich die Weltherrschaft bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Angstblase FTW






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 battel!


----------



## Manoroth (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop, würdest DU sowas tun?^^



nie im lebn...


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nie im lebn...


Top *daumen hoch*


----------



## Noxiel (6. Februar 2009)

Und ich benutze keine Kraftausdrücke, ja?! Der Begriff war mehr als passend für das Erzeugnis japanischer Zeichenkunst, dass aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach in einem Zimmer enstanden ist, dessen Besitzer das letzte Mal bei seiner Geburt weibliche Genitalien gesehen hat.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wie gewünscht
> Lion King - Be prepared (multilingual)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TjESKZGzFA
> 
> ...


Rofl geil^^
Hast aber recht: Auf Polnisch klingt das recht eigenartig^^


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> o_O bei mir sinds 2915 Seiten



Kann man einstellen - ich lasse 50 Beiträge und Threads pro Seite anzeigen um nix zu verpassen.


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> battel!



Star Wars :O


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ja ist er...^^



gar nid war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


will doch nur das du vorbei kommst^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Februar 2009)

Entweder bin ich es nur gewohnt aber mir kommt es so vor, als seien die dt. Syncronsprecher mit am Besten für die Rollen besetzt. Oder da Deutsche eignet sich einfach besser zum nachsyncronisieren der englischen Originale. *schulterzuck*


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wie gewünscht
> Lion King - Be prepared (multilingual)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TjESKZGzFA
> 
> ...


Hehe hebrew finisch,french hört sich geil an

ah hier mein lieblings disney
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMQXEN_1b9c&NR=1

auch multilanguage


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kann man einstellen - ich lasse 50 Beiträge und Threads pro Seite anzeigen um nix zu verpassen.


Achso, ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gar nid war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was hast du mit deinem kot ^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



penn ich die nacht halt alein -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> was hast du mit deinem kot ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> was hast du mit deinem kot ^^


sie kennt 2 girls 1 cup nid ^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> penn ich die nacht halt alein -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Darfst net traurig sein Minas...


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


never post a girl a website with shit ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Darfst net traurig sein Minas...



doch darf ich muss bis morgen warten bis ich wieder ne frau hab -.- das ist doof ^^


----------



## Noxiel (6. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Hehe hebrew finisch,french hört sich geil an
> 
> ah hier mein lieblings disney
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMQXEN_1b9c&NR=1
> ...



Ja Hercules war auch richtig geil. Vor allem Hades gehört doch mal mit zum absolut lässigsten was sich Disney als Bösewicht hat einfallen lassen. Der ganze Film ist gespickt mit erstklassigen Witzen. Ich liebe ja die Szene in der Hades oben an einem Berg über seinen Plan berichtet und Pech und Schwefel Merchandising von Herkules benutzen.....

Ist Euch übrigens aufgefallen, dass Hercules' Löwentoga, die er beim Modelstehen anhat, Scar ist?!


----------



## Noxiel (6. Februar 2009)

Das Tempo in dem sie Seitenzahl des Threads wächst ist absolut erschreckend Oo


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> never post a girl a website with shit ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zam ist schuld,wir müssen ihn zur rechenschaft ziehen


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> never post a girl a website with shit ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das Tempo in dem sie Seitenzahl des Threads wächst ist absolut erschreckend Oo


Tjo, machen close und alles ändert sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das Tempo in dem sie Seitenzahl des Threads wächst ist absolut erschreckend Oo



ICH BIN NICHT SCHULD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ja Hercules war auch richtig geil. Vor allem Hades gehört doch mal mit zum absolut lässigsten was sich Disney als Bösewicht hat einfallen lassen. Der ganze Film ist gespickt mit erstklassigen Witzen. Ich liebe ja die Szene in der Hades oben an einem Berg über seinen Plan berichtet und Pech und Schwefel Merchandising von Herkules benutzen.....
> 
> Ist Euch übrigens aufgefallen, dass Hercules' Löwentoga, die er beim Modelstehen anhat, Scar ist?!


Jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist mir auch shcon aufgefallen


Ja diese ganzen Disney Märchen von früher waren einfach nur geil.Alladin,König der Löwen,Hercules.Nicht so Wall-e oder son krempel^^


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo, machen close und alles ändert sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NEEEEEIn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wahhhhh


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> NEEEEEIn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich geh sicherlich net sterben, hab noch was mit meinen Leben vor


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

Uhm - ich muss mich so tierisch zusammenreißen. *g* Warum können solche Smalltalks nicht in foren stattfinden, für die ich nicht arbeite. *g*


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Uhm - ich muss mich so tierisch zusammenreißen. *g* Warum können solche Smalltalks nicht in foren stattfinden, für die ich nicht arbeite. *g*



Willst du damit sagen ich mach dir deine arbeit zur hölle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Uhm - ich muss mich so tierisch zusammenreißen. *g* Warum können solche Smalltalks nicht in foren stattfinden, für die ich nicht arbeite. *g*



Zweitaccount mit dem Tarnnamen MAZ, ich schwör' da kommt keiner drauf.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Uhm - ich muss mich so tierisch zusammenreißen. *g* Warum können solche Smalltalks nicht in foren stattfinden, für die ich nicht arbeite. *g*


Ach komm, hier passiert alle Jubeljahre was schlimmes,und ein Spamthread ist Pflicht in einen Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

Zam bitte,rette uns,jemand muss es ihr verbieten!Sie läuft mit Smileys Amok!


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2009)

weil karina sich weigert mit mir ins bett zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will sie doch nur abhalten vor dem posten
und weil du ihr solche links postest
und weil du im irc nid antwortest

und weil ich nun pennen geh^^


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

IHr tut so als ob ich heute unter drogen bin und nen totalen schaden hab und alles meine schuld ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann fliegen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> IHr tut so als ob ich heute unter drogen bin und nen totalen schaden hab und alles meine schuld ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wunder dich nicht wenn du ne schreibsperre bekommst xD


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

So bin auch mal off,bisschen Legend of the Seeker gucken und pennen,tschüssi.Muss mich auch vom Smiley Trauma erholen....


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Wunder dich nicht wenn du ne schreibsperre bekommst xD



Wieso,ich bin doch brav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

IHR seid alle verrückt!


----------



## Noxiel (6. Februar 2009)

Ob verrückt oder nicht, ich geh jetzt Heia machen.


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> IHR seid alle verrückt!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wieso,ich bin doch brav
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein bist du nid !
solchen mädels sollte man popo versohlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (übernehm ich gerne den teil)

udn ich bin weg


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nein bist du nid !
> solchen mädels sollte man popo versohlen
> 
> 
> ...



schlag mich, peitsch mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

Jetzt aber function Bett(zam) { return sleep; }


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ob verrückt oder nicht, ich geh jetzt Heia machen.


Nacht Noxiel, und du bist net verrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ich bin auch off!
Nacht euch, schlaf&träumt was schönes :>


----------



## Maladin (6. Februar 2009)

Ich bin noch da ... unterhaltet mich :>


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Neeein alle gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich bin noch da ... unterhaltet mich :>



Lese dir die letzten 5 bis 8 seiten durch xD


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich bin noch da ... unterhaltet mich :>



Ich muss Xashi irgendwie vom Rechner wegbekommen. *g*


----------



## Maladin (6. Februar 2009)

Versuchs mit dem Satz "Huch - hier in dem Kissen ist wohl ein Random Epic für Caster" :>


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

: Ihc werde die welt vernichten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

: niemals!!!! Ich beschwöre spongebob!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

: Ich bin bereit !

sind wohl alle im bett dann geh ich jetzt auch...also.....naja...aus dem thread raus^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Februar 2009)

bin noch da^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Guten abend


----------



## Elda (6. Februar 2009)

moin moin


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Und da gehts wieder los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Februar 2009)

zonk!


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Februar 2009)

abend


----------



## Max der Orc (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo


----------



## Lothron-Other (6. Februar 2009)

Schönen Abend


----------



## Max der Orc (6. Februar 2009)

Dann können wir ja starten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Februar 2009)

da sag ich auch ma " Gudn Abend !! "


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss mich beschweren, der Smiley ist nicht akkurat wiedergegeben... das Feuer der Ventralgelegenen Phaserphalanx ist zwar korrekt aber der Abschuss des Torpedos definitiv nicht... Schiffe der Intrepid Klasse besitzen keine ventral-achtern gelegenen Torpedorampen sondern die Achtertorpedorampen befinden sich in dorsaler Position am achterende der Untertassensektion... abgesehen davon sind Schiffe der Intrepidklasse nicht darauf ausgelegt Quantum-Torpedos zu feuern ergo ist auch noch der Torpedo selbst falsch...


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Muss mich beschweren, der Smiley ist nicht akkurat wiedergegeben... das Feuer der Ventralgelegenen Phaserphalanx ist zwar korrekt aber der Abschuss des Torpedos definitiv nicht... Schiffe der Intrepid Klasse besitzen keine ventral-achtern gelegenen Torpedorampen sondern die Achtertorpedorampen befinden sich in dorsaler Position am achterende der Untertassensektion...



Was hast du geraucht? OO ich hab das nicht gemacht sags nicht mir und selbst wenn wers mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Februar 2009)

Ich habe nichts geraucht... nur das ist schon wieder etwas wo ich einschreiten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Was hast du geraucht? OO ich hab das nicht gemacht sags nicht mir und selbst wenn wers mir egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jutn abend^^


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn abend^^



abemd^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Februar 2009)

karina?... kanns sein das du iwie ugly süchtig bist?^^


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

HALLLOOOOOOOOOOO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> abemd^^



Warum hast du Ugly Hitler in der Signatur?


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Warum hast du Ugly Hitler in der Signatur?



Weil er die welt zerstören will!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Manoroth schrieb:


> karina?... kanns sein das du iwie ugly süchtig bist?^^



nööö wieso??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Warum hast du Ugly Hitler in der Signatur?


also ist das doch hitler,wusste nicht ob hitler oder jemand anderes^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Ugly-süchtig... wasn schöner begriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Weil er die welt zerstören will!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit einer Armee auf Steckenpferden? Sieht mehr aus wie Ritter der Kokosnuss.


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Chala HEAD chala!


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Mit einer Armee auf Steckenpferden? Sieht mehr aus wie Ritter der Kokosnuss.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<----- mit der arme ^^ aber er hat sie in der signartur versteckt


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

1:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bloody Mary,Bloody Mary,Bloody Mary

2:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WUAHHAHAHHAA


----------



## Kangrim (6. Februar 2009)

Frag lieber mal im Design Thread ob dir jemand ne anständige Signatur machen kann. Das gezappel geht einem ja aus den Sack.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Frag lieber mal im Design Thread ob dir jemand ne anständige Signatur machen kann. Das gezappel geht einem ja aus den Sack.^^


zu viel ugly allgemein geht aufn sack! oO


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> <----- mit der arme ^^ aber er hat sie in der signartur versteckt


oh gott ihr habt sie korrumpiert ! jetzt ist sie genau so drauf wie die meisten hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Frag lieber mal im Design Thread ob dir jemand ne anständige Signatur machen kann. Das gezappel geht einem ja aus den Sack.^^


Die sind dort alle böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zu viel ugly allgemein geht aufn sack! oO



ugly allgemein geht aufn Sack!


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Frag lieber mal im Design Thread ob dir jemand ne anständige Signatur machen kann. Das gezappel geht einem ja aus den Sack.^^



Niemals!!!! zum notfall fällt dir halt dein sack ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Grüne schrieb:
> 
> 
> > zu viel ugly allgemein geht aufn sack! oO
> ...



ugly geht allgemein aufn Sack !

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Niemals!!!! zum notfall fällt dir halt dein sack ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oder er blockt einfach deine sig


----------



## Kangrim (6. Februar 2009)

Ah Signatur geblockt und schon hab ich meine innere unruhe wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Februar 2009)

Ich befreie das Forum von Karinas Smiley Sucht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

------->


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Doch zuerst lock ich deine Krieger hiermit an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

man kann signaturen blocken? XD


----------



## Kangrim (6. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich befreie das Forum von Karinas Smiley Sucht!
> ------->
> 
> 
> ...



Muhaha selbst da seh ich nur das da^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Muhaha selbst da seh ich nur das da^^


same here =P ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> man kann signaturen blocken? XD


mit firefox AdBlock oda Opera Inhalte blokieren 

Heut machma die 3000 !!!

lg


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Egal ich seh meine vicher das reicht mir =P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Heut machma die 3000 !!!
> 
> lg


Viel spaß beim spammen


----------



## Kangrim (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Egal ich seh meine vicher das reicht mir =P




Ohne deine Bilder ist deine Signatur viel lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Egal ich seh meine vicher das reicht mir =P


ich seh zwar nichts, aber der code im quote deutet auf einen smiley swingerclub hin oO


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich seh zwar nichts, aber der code im quote deutet auf einen smiley swingerclub hin oO





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An was du immer denkst^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> An was du immer denkst^^


lutschen, bis das weiße kommt!


----------



## Kangrim (6. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lutschen, bis das weiße kommt!



Ich wünschte ich könnte sowas auch blocken^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lutschen, bis das weiße kommt!


Du machst das? na danke.....


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich wünschte ich könnte sowas auch blocken^^


kinderschokolade blocken? oO


----------



## Kangrim (6. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kinderschokolade blocken? oO



xD Der war gut.
Muss ich mir merken.^^


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Sagt mir mal wer wo ich ne kostenlose kreditkarte her krieg? danke


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Sagt mir mal wer wo ich ne kostenlose kreditkarte her krieg? danke


o_O Was willsten damit?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Sagt mir mal wer wo ich ne kostenlose kreditkarte her krieg? danke


auf der straße n portmonee "finden"


----------



## Kangrim (6. Februar 2009)

Hmm Mir sind voll die Ideen für Signaturen ausgegangen. Ich hab echt keine ahnung was ich aus diesen seltsamen Bildern im neuen Battle machen soll x.x


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Sagt mir mal wer wo ich ne kostenlose kreditkarte her krieg? danke


geh aufn stadtplatz und schau in alle portmonets, die verschenken die immer sehr gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hmm Mir sind voll die Ideen für Signaturen ausgegangen. Ich hab echt keine ahnung was ich aus diesen seltsamen Bildern im neuen Battle machen soll x.x



Jaha
 Halte dich an das TuT von Mina x)


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Sagt mir mal wer wo ich ne kostenlose kreditkarte her krieg? danke



Gibbet net ^^ Abgesehen davon eine Kreditkarte aus der Sparkasse hat einen Minimumrahmen von 2500€ also solltest du schon einiges verdienen damit sie dir eine geben... ich krieg keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (6. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Jaha
> Halte dich an das TuT von Mina x)



Nee ich glaub ich muss dieses mal aussetzen. Ich kann irgendwie nur mit Anime Bildern. Was anderes bekomm ich einfach nicht mit dem Hintergrund verschmolzen.^^^^


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Anime mag ich auch lieber ..finde ich aber schwieriger als sone Ja ...halb Game Render ...weis garned wie ich die nennen soll ...fast 3D halt ^^


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> o_O Was willsten damit?^^



Weil ich hab ja ne xbox 360 und ich hab mir oblivion games of blabla edition gekauft und dafür brauch ich ne schei0ß festplatte hab ich aber nicht , jetzt kann ich über xbox aber weil ich die arcade hab mir die festplatte und nen headset für 15€ bestellen lassen wwas normalerweiße so um die 50€ bis 100€ kostet aber dafür brauch ich ne kreditkarte damit ich das machen kann und jetzt will ich eine damit ich net mehr geld ausgeb als nötig-.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Weil ich hab ja ne xbox 360 und ich hab mir oblivion games of blabla edition gekauft und dafür brauch ich ne schei0ß festplatte hab ich aber nicht , jetzt kann ich über xbox aber weil ich die arcade hab mir die festplatte und nen headset für 15€ bestellen lassen wwas normalerweiße so um die 50€ bis 100€ kostet aber dafür brauch ich ne kreditkarte damit ich das machen kann und jetzt will ich eine damit ich net mehr geld ausgeb als nötig-.-


jmd anders kaufen lassen?


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jmd anders kaufen lassen?



Bohr ich kenn doch keine sau die ne kreditkarte hat xD wer hat sowas schon


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Bohr ich kenn doch keine sau die ne kreditkarte hat xD wer hat sowas schon


genug leute ham sowas oO
frag im notfall halt deine eltern...


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Bohr ich kenn doch keine sau die ne kreditkarte hat xD wer hat sowas schon


Tjo, frag jemand netten auf der Straße das er dir seine gibt =P


----------



## chopi (6. Februar 2009)

Jetzt wo dus sagst,hab auch noch keine Sig gemacht...
Btw,karina,ich weiß ja nicht wie die Mods Hitleruglys in Sigs sehn,aber wegen selbigem in einem Post wurde mal der Nachtschwärmer kurz geschlossen (oder Zam kam rein und hat sauber gemacht,weiß nicht mehr genau) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> genug leute ham sowas oO
> frag im notfall halt deine eltern...



Vater hab ich nicht mehr und mutter hat so was nicht ^^ sonst wär ich schon längst bei mama und würde betteln xD


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Jetzt wo dus sagst,hab auch noch keine Sig gemacht...
> Btw,karina,ich weiß ja nicht wie die Mods Hitleruglys in Sigs sehn,aber wegen selbigem in einem Post wurde mal der Nachtschwärmer kurz geschlossen (oder Zam kam rein und hat sauber gemacht,weiß nicht mehr genau)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hm stimmt ...des muss nur einer melden ...oder Zam muss es sehen... denke auch das des ned ganz sooooooo passend für ne Sig ist ..auch wenns nur Lustig gemeint is x)


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Vater hab ich nicht mehr und mutter hat so was nicht ^^ sonst wär ich schon längst bei mama und würde betteln xD


Tjo, irgendeinen bekannten der sowas hat fragen?


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo, irgendeinen bekannten der sowas hat fragen?



hmm hab alles probiert hat keiner^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> hmm hab alles probiert hat keiner^^


hmm das dann doof :/
kostenlos wirst du keine bekommen.


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

http://www.kostenlose-kreditkarte.de/

btw ..ja die Seite heißt wirklich so xD


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> http://www.kostenlose-kreditkarte.de/
> 
> btw ..ja die Seite heißt wirklich so xD


Oha rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was es nicht alles gibt^^


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Ja ne ..hat mich keine Minute gekostet das herrauszufinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW Razyl ...bei battleforge verliert man schnell die motivation und zu einfach is es auch :<


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ja ne ..hat mich keine Minute gekostet das herrauszufinden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hatte keine lust zu googlen :>
Apropos: haste schon mal Battleforge mittlerweile gespielt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (6. Februar 2009)

Wo auf dieser Welt lebt ihr,dass niemand Kreditkarten hat? ...sogar ich hab eine o.0 (Zwar kein Geld drauf...)


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> BTW Razyl ...bei battleforge verliert man schnell die motivation und zu einfach is es auch :<


Hmm,zum 1. nicht, das ist noch beta ergo hast du schon einen großteil der karten, im fertigen spiel sieht das dann anders aus, und die späteren missionen (Team-) werden richtig nice im schwierigkeitsgrad,fehler sind zwar ausgleichbar aber net immer bei den bosskämpfen


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wo auf dieser Welt lebt ihr,dass niemand Kreditkarten hat? ...sogar ich hab eine o.0 (Zwar kein Geld drauf...)


wem gehören die wirklich, pole?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Ja Razyl hab ich ...habs ja reineditiert ... es ist ansichn gutes spiel ...nur Hm ...irgendwie hab ich jezt nen echt gutes Deck und damit hau ich fast alles um ...hab 3 singel kampanien im Experten modus gemacht danach wars echt zu öde ...


Edit ..naja die Bosse sind wirklich toll ..vorallem alles so riesig ..es hat schon style ...also nur ist es mir (wie es jezt ist) nochn bisschen zu langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das ganze Prinzip is geil ...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. Februar 2009)

battleforge? das eine strategiespiel mit karten unso? ist das schon raus?


----------



## chopi (6. Februar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wem gehören die wirklich, pole?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mein Name steht doch drauf o.o


*Edding versteck*


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> http://www.kostenlose-kreditkarte.de/
> 
> btw ..ja die Seite heißt wirklich so xD



Dankö^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ja Razyl hab ich ...habs ja reineditiert ... es ist ansichn gutes spiel ...nur Hm ...irgendwie hab ich jezt nen echt gutes Deck und damit hau ich fast alles um ...hab 3 singel kampanien im Experten modus gemacht danach wars echt zu öde ...


Joa die Decks bzw die karten die man in der Beta hat, da sind einige karten dabei die gehören schon zu den richtigen guten karten,soweit ich weiß wirst du solche karten beim start des Spiels im Starter Deck nicht haben (zb bei Feuer den Drachen usw.),sondern nur einen teil, und PvP wird sicherlich auch lustig :>


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dankö^^



Kein ding



Nein Battleforge ist "noch" nicht draußen ...reden von der Beta :>

Naja Razyl ..Feuer ..den Drachen fand ich zu schwach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Spiele Shadow ... wie heißt der eine da erinnert mich an Ultralord der Kerl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab da 3 t4?? Rarebosskarten wenn man die so nennen will


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> battleforge? das eine strategiespiel mit karten unso? ist das schon raus?


Ist derzeit noch Beta, im März kommt es dann raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
ich frag mich grad,... hat die eigentlich ne NDA? xD


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Ne dann wärs ja nimmer Open Beta ..sondern Closed Beta ..oder xD?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ne dann wärs ja nimmer Open Beta ..sondern Closed Beta ..oder xD?



wenn nich dann petz ich euch :O


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Naja Razyl ..Feuer ..den Drachen fand ich zu schwach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Uff, die kartennamen kenn ich grad auch net auswendig xD aber diese Karten werden zu 100% nicht in der Vollversion beigelegten karten dabei sein, man wird nur die "schwachen" bis "mittleren" karten haben, die richtig guten (gibt glaube über 300 zum anfang) gibts dann später in Boosterpacks oder aus PvP matches^^

Hmm gute frage grad^^ hab mir den Lizenzvertrag da net durchgelesen, aber glaube ist keine drauf, hmmm egal^^


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Ja  eine hatte ich am Anfang und 2 aus Boosterpacks ... finds nur irgendwie schade das man so schwer punkte für die Booster dazu bekommt ...oder halt kaufen muss : / 

Was sich mir auch noch nicht so ganz erschlossen hat ist das Upgrade systhem ..hab zwar karten upgegradet (da kann ich nichtma alle die ich will verbessern sondern mir kommts so vor wien rnd haufen karten) ... und wenn ich sie geuppt habe dann kann ich sie nich benutzen -.-

Z.B. die ersten einheiten von 6x5 auf 6x10 oderso


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. Februar 2009)

was man auch schon mehr drüber? z.b. ob es auch boosterpacks gibt die man mit echtem geld fürs spiel kaufen muss?


----------



## Nuffing (6. Februar 2009)

Kann man einfach so das spiel spielen oder ist das so ne open beta wie bei warhammer... :/


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was man auch schon mehr drüber? z.b. ob es auch boosterpacks gibt die man mit echtem geld fürs spiel kaufen muss?



Man hat zuanfang halt 3000Credits die kann man für Booster verpulvern ...dann kann man sich Credits für Echtes Geld kaufen oder aber in Turnieren /Duellen dazuerspielen ...das geht auch shcon in der Beta




Karina*.* schrieb:


> Kann man einfach so das spiel spielen oder ist das so ne open beta wie bei warhammer... :/



Is wie bei Warhammer... nur das man keinen 414 hat und da schnell rein kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was man auch schon mehr drüber? z.b. ob es auch boosterpacks gibt die man mit echtem geld fürs spiel kaufen muss?


Jap, boosterpacks kann man auch mit echten geld kaufen.
1 Boosterpack kostet 250 punkte, 2000 punkte kosten 20 euro.


----------



## Kangrim (6. Februar 2009)

Syane mach das mein Hirn sich wieder durcheinander bringt damit ich gute Ideen bekomme. Im moment bin ich viel zu uneigenartig x.x


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. Februar 2009)

jetzt wo ich so an "eigenartig" denke...WO IST MELIH?


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Wieder falsch geschrieben x) Oder is das Absicht? Weil dann bist du entweder schon verwirrt oder nicht hmhmhm...


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

"Confidentiality Obligation. You shall keep the Confidential Information in confidence and shall not publish, disclose, distribute, transmit, post or otherwise make available, directly or indirectly, any Confidential Information to any third party except as otherwise expressly set forth herein."
Hmmm^^


----------



## Mondryx (6. Februar 2009)

Mein Gott, ich dreh ab. Was mich nicht alles so im Internet findet. Hab davon vor etlichen Jahren mal gehört. Aber das das wirklich umgesetzt wird? Hab hier n Trailer zu einem Dragonball Kinofilm gefunden. Das ist keine Animeversion...

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1228800793/


----------



## Kangrim (6. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Mein Gott, ich dreh ab. Was mich nicht alles so im Internet findet. Hab davon vor etlichen Jahren mal gehört. Aber das das wirklich umgesetzt wird? Hab hier n Trailer zu einem Dragonball Kinofilm gefunden. Das ist keine Animeversion...
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1228800793/



Ist schon alt der Trailer.^^
Ich hab dragonball nie gemocht und das hier bringts jetzt auch nicht wirklich^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Mein Gott, ich dreh ab. Was mich nicht alles so im Internet findet. Hab davon vor etlichen Jahren mal gehört. Aber das das wirklich umgesetzt wird? Hab hier n Trailer zu einem Dragonball Kinofilm gefunden. Das ist keine Animeversion...
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1228800793/



jo..man munkelt der film wär gägä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Confidentiality Obligation. You shall keep the Confidential Information in confidence and shall not publish, disclose, distribute, transmit, post or otherwise make available, directly or indirectly, any Confidential Information to any third party except as otherwise expressly set forth herein."
> Hmmm^^


öhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhm hm ^^^



und @ Dragonballfilm ..das ist schon länger bekannt ...wird aber 100% nicht wirklich gut ..hat wenig mit Dragonbaal zu tun ..und Bullma hat schwarze Haare -.- Picolo schaut auch kacke aus ...


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> öhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhm hm ^^^


Wir haben nichts geschrieben *hust hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach das waren eh kleine infos, net weltbewegendes^^


----------



## Mondryx (6. Februar 2009)

Ja, ich hab mich eben ziemlich amüsiert, musste eher lachen, als das ich überzeugt von dem ganzen bin.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab mich eben ziemlich amüsiert, musste eher lachen, als das ich überzeugt von dem ganzen bin.



cowboy bebop soll verfilmt werden..das klingt aufjedenfall vielversprechender


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Übrigens Razyl xD  ich kann seid ich den kack von Ea ..Downloadmanager? Installiert hab auf youtube keine videos mer guggn auch sehe ich die News auf der Buffed seite im IE nimmer ... weil ein flashplugin fehlt ^^^^ auf wiederholte neu installationsversuche reagiert der aber ned er will immer wieder nen neues flashplugin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab schon rumgegoogelt aber nix gefunden ...ja ich mag den IE ..mit Firefox funzt zwar alles aber naja


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> cowboy bebop soll verfilmt werden..das klingt aufjedenfall vielversprechender



ja mit Keanu Reeaves...

*kacke doppelpost* :X


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Übrigens Razyl xD  ich kann seid ich den kack von Ea ..Downloadmanager? Installiert hab auf youtube keine videos mer guggn auch sehe ich die News auf der Buffed seite im IE nimmer ... weil ein flashplugin fehlt ^^^^ auf wiederholte neu installationsversuche reagiert der aber ned er will immer wieder nen neues flashplugin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja adobe Flash neu laden? (hmm ich hab den nicht installiert diesen Downloadmanager konnte des abbrechen o.O, nun hab ichen drauf wegen der dummen demo von Burnout)


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Februar 2009)

den ie gibts nur um ff zu laden. tu das gefälligst auch!


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Ja ich habe Adobe ziemlich oft neu geladen :> (und installiert ) Aber bringt leider nix :<

Und Trolli ..sicher Firefox habe ich auch ...schon lange gehabt ..nur mag ich den IE mehr ...


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Mein Gott, ich dreh ab. Was mich nicht alles so im Internet findet. Hab davon vor etlichen Jahren mal gehört. Aber das das wirklich umgesetzt wird? Hab hier n Trailer zu einem Dragonball Kinofilm gefunden. Das ist keine Animeversion...
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1228800793/


This video is not available in your country.

 Rassismus sucks !

lg


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Hier nen anderer link Mefi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo4t8PeqJ6E


----------



## arenasturm (6. Februar 2009)

nabend zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Februar 2009)

sieht lolig aus

nabend arenasturm

lg


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Joa ...der Kassenkracher wirds bestimmt nicht : /


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Hm tjo, ka dann Syane warum das so ist :/


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Is ja auch egal ..fire fox spielt ja das meiste noch ab ..wobei ...myvideo im IE funktioniert ...


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Hmm IE neu installieren?
Wenn nicht musst du mal den EA download m. rausschmeißen


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Hab den downloader schon runtergehauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



IE neu installieren ...da gehen doch bestimmt meine ganzen Favoriten verloren : /


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Hab den downloader schon runtergehauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm denke schon, dann kopier die die adressen vorher in ne Textdatei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Key das hört sich nach viel Spaß an für morgen x)
...aber ...wenn ich den IE neu installiere ..hab ich doch trozdem keinen neuen flashplayer oO


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Key das hört sich nach viel Spaß an für morgen x)
> ...aber ...wenn ich den IE neu installiere ..hab ich doch trozdem keinen neuen flashplayer oO


Meine: 
IE neuinstallieren, dann den neuen Adobe Flashplayer installieren, normalerweise müsste es dann wieder gehen


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Sind jetzt schon alle ins Bettchen gegangen o.O?


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2009)

hi und cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


grad nach hause gekommen nach ein paar schönen stunden und ich geh nun pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hi und cya
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Abend und tschüss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schlaf gut und so :>


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2009)

werd ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hach was gibt schöneres lecker essen hmm und dann alein sein mit freundin ^^ wenn ich morgen nur nid am morgen einkaufen gehen müsst wär ich da geblieben :/


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> werd ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du armer, ach komm überlebste, du bist Minas also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2009)

jap einen tag alein überleb ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am nachmittag kommt se ja wieder vorbei
aber egal nun ma penne muss morgen um 8uhr raus -.- (so ein depp der gesagt hat ach wenn wir früh anfangen sind wa auch früh fertig -.-)


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jap einen tag alein überleb ich schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


rofl^^
Armes Minas, joa schlaf gut


----------



## Syane (7. Februar 2009)

Na ichw erd jezt auch erstma gehen noch bissel Onepiece guggn undso ...


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Nachti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Syane


----------



## Mondryx (7. Februar 2009)

Moah ich bin so froh wenn es endlich der 19.02 und circa 14:30 ist. Dann bin ich mit meinem schriftlichen Abitur durch, und kann erstmal entspannen. Ist momentan echt kein Zuckerschlecken mit dem vielen lernen.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Moah ich bin so froh wenn es endlich der 19.02 und circa 14:30 ist. Dann bin ich mit meinem schriftlichen Abitur durch, und kann erstmal entspannen. Ist momentan echt kein Zuckerschlecken mit dem vielen lernen.


Ich drück dir die Daumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und lernen ist nie wirklich leicht ><


----------



## Mondryx (7. Februar 2009)

Vorallem wenn man so lustlos ist wie ich. Das schlimme ist, dass ich Deutsch LK am Montag als erstes schreibe, und ich die ganze Woche schon irgendwas lerne, da ich über Bildung ne Erörterung schreiben werde. Ausser viel Zeitung lesen und ein wenig praktisch üben, wie man ne Erörterung schreibt, kann ich nicht viel anderes machen :/


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Deutsch Aufsatz schreiben ist immer mies :/
Noja ich bin mal off, gn8 an alle


----------



## Manoroth (7. Februar 2009)

lebt noch was?


----------



## Mondryx (7. Februar 2009)

Joa ich, guck allerdings gerade Resi Evil : Extinction. Schau ab und zu vorbei


----------



## Rubin (7. Februar 2009)

Bin auch noch am leben.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Februar 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> Bin auch noch am leben.



wer bist n du?


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2009)

Wo habtn Ihr Emokeksii und ihren Lolli gelassen? *g*

@Rubin: SKANDAL! Postcounter im Spamthread hochschrauben .. tststs. *g*


----------



## Manoroth (7. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wo habtn Ihr Emokeksii und ihren Lolli gelassen? *g*
> 
> @Rubin: SKANDAL! Postcounter im Spamthread hochschrauben .. tststs. *g*



hey zam^^ und ka wo die abgebliebn is^^


----------



## Syane (7. Februar 2009)

Hab ihr sogesehen ne Kreditkarte "gegeben" wenn man so möchte ...das beschäftigt sie wohl ne Weile ...wollte sich übers Internet Damit zubehör für ihre Xbox 360 kaufen...


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey zam^^ und ka wo die abgebliebn is^^



Wahrscheinlich steckt grad we...was in ih.. dahinter. *g*


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Hab ihr sogesehen ne Kreditkarte "gegeben" wenn man so möchte ...das beschäftigt sie wohl ne Weile ...wollte sich übers Internet Damit zubehör für ihre Xbox 360 kaufen...



Ok... ich hab nix gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0MNfMUa9pc

n bisserl jute laune verbreiten^^


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0MNfMUa9pc
> 
> n bisserl jute laune verbreiten^^



Wenn das der "GUTE LAUNE"-Kram ist, erschieß ich dich. *g*


----------



## Rubin (7. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wer bist n du?


Ein Buffed Veteran der den Knopf zum Forum gefunden hat.



ZAM schrieb:


> @Rubin: SKANDAL! Postcounter im Spamthread hochschrauben .. tststs. *g*


Das hier ist eine soziale Unterhaltung, kein Spamthread *tzz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn das der "GUTE LAUNE"-Kram ist, erschieß ich dich. *g*



*kreuz auf brust mal* nur zu^^


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *kreuz auf brust mal* nur zu^^



Die Redaktion nervt damit schon fast täglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IA3Lnoj0Ao

ev is das besser^^


----------



## Mondryx (7. Februar 2009)

Hör den Track zum ersten mal. Der is doch voll klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubin (7. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IA3Lnoj0Ao
> 
> ev is das besser^^



Ich liebe es heh, "War die Bestellung richtig dann hupen Sie bitte".


----------



## Manoroth (7. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrwQUwpGjuk...re=channel_page

hier zam für dich n klassiker^^


----------



## Mondryx (7. Februar 2009)

Da find ich das doch besser, dass Video geht auch ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WejPtT5760


----------



## Manoroth (7. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Da find ich das doch besser, dass Video geht auch ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das vid is in meinem land net verfügbar^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Februar 2009)

dum di dum... keiner schreibt mehr was^^


----------



## Mondryx (7. Februar 2009)

Ja, es ist Freitag Nacht. Sind alle auf der Piste...wäre ich auch, würde ich nicht unter chronischem Geldmangel leiden, als Schüler ohne 400€ Job xD. Aber das hat ja bald ein Ende. Dann hab ich mein Abi, und darf meinen Zivi leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ja, es ist Freitag Nacht. Sind alle auf der Piste...wäre ich auch, würde ich nicht unter chronischem Geldmangel leiden, als Schüler ohne 400€ Job xD. Aber das hat ja bald ein Ende. Dann hab ich mein Abi, und darf meinen Zivi leisten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab auch n bisserl geldmangel aba jetzt n 700 euro job^^


----------



## Rubin (7. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dum di dum... keiner schreibt mehr was^^


*schreib*



Mondryx schrieb:


> Ja, es ist Freitag Nacht. Sind alle auf der Piste...wäre ich auch, würde ich nicht unter chronischem Geldmangel leiden, als Schüler ohne 400€ Job xD. Aber das hat ja bald ein Ende. Dann hab ich mein Abi, und darf meinen Zivi leisten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na dann viel Glück mit dem Abi, ist ja nicht mehr lange bis zu den Prüfungen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (7. Februar 2009)

Noe nicht wirklich. Am Montag gehts los, ein Ende hats dann am 19.02. Dann hab ich erstmal bis Ende Mai noch entspannt Schule. Juni sind dann mündl Prüfungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Noe nicht wirklich. Am Montag gehts los, ein Ende hats dann am 19.02. Dann hab ich erstmal bis Ende Mai noch entspannt Schule. Juni sind dann mündl Prüfungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na dann gl und hf^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Februar 2009)

Ladida... 2 Monate Semesterferien ab Montag... dumdidum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (7. Februar 2009)

&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;
... if you lose against a Mortal Strike Warrior...

Gerade im Offi Krieger Forum gefunden. Zu geil das teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubin (7. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
> &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
> &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;
> ... if you lose against a Mortal Strike Warrior...
> ...



Das ist wirklich nett.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend und so


----------



## Mondryx (7. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend *den kopf von dem text "arbeitsschritte vor der erörterung" erheb*


----------



## mookuh (7. Februar 2009)

abend


----------



## Rubin (7. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend!


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

o_O
Nichts los hier *wunder*


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Februar 2009)

Abend

ach kacke...ich wollt iwas tolles schreiben, wenn ich 1k posts hab, habs aber ganet bemerkt ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ach kacke...ich wollt iwas tolles schreiben, wenn ich 1k posts hab, habs aber ganet bemerkt ^^


Wollte ich meinen 6000. Post auch und was war es?
Ne Bewertung eines Avatars ><


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Februar 2009)

na du hast ja 7000 in greifbarer nähe ^^
bei mir dauerts nochn weng länger


----------



## Manoroth (7. Februar 2009)

jutn abend ihr schrägen vögel^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> na du hast ja 7000 in greifbarer nähe ^^
> bei mir dauerts nochn weng länger


Och 7000 ist nichts, erst wenn ich 10 k habe will ich irgendwas schreiben, aber bei 7000 nicht.
Obwohl, die 10k verhau ich sicherlich auch wo in einen quatsch^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Februar 2009)

Bst in Nachtschwärmer ;D
oder 4 gewinnt


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Bst in Nachtschwärmer ;D
> oder 4 gewinnt


4 Gewinnt net^^da hab ich noch nichts gepostet :>
Aber hier im Nachtschwärmer - joa warum net, wo sonst? :>


----------



## chopi (7. Februar 2009)

Hm,versuch grad ne Seite zu machen und komm nicht klar >_>
Moin


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hm,versuch grad ne Seite zu machen und komm nicht klar >_>
> Moin


Abend chopi, wie soll denn deine seite heißen ? :>


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Februar 2009)

pijamaparty?? ;D


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> pijamaparty?? ;D


ich dachte eigentlich an.
www.chopi.pl


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

MMMMMMMMMÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## White-Frost (7. Februar 2009)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> MMMMMMMMMÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


Melih ist auch mal wieder da
Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh!


Abend Whity


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

HUGA HUGA HUGA HU!!!!


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> HUGA HUGA HUGA HU!!!!


was hastn du nun genommen o_O


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Hey, jetzt kommen die hero turtels, superstarke hero turtels, immmer auf der lauer, und immer ein wenig schlauer*träller*, sie sind ein superstarkes team-Na logo! Wenn sie gegen Angst und schrecken ziehen-is doch ehrensache!


----------



## Rubin (7. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> was hastn du nun genommen o_O



Anscheinend etwas sehr starkes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Februar 2009)

Es war zulange im Kindheitsserienthread ^^


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Nein, hab nur ein Neues rekord  bei bei einen meiner Hobbys  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (einer meiner neuen hobbys :/)


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Hey, jetzt kommen die hero turtels, superstarke hero turtels, immmer auf der lauer, und immer ein wenig schlauer*träller*, sie sind ein superstarkes team-Na logo! Wenn sie gegen Angst und schrecken ziehen-is doch ehrensache!


ok, wer hat ihn den schlag auf den kopf gegeben, wer wars?
@ Melih:_
welches Hobby?


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Bowlen


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Bowlen


Du bowlst? nice


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

210 punkte!!!!!! wuhu!!!!!

ps: in ein spiel heute 2 tripple strike geschafft und ein strike in der letzten runde danach ein spare


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> 210 punkte!!!!!! wuhu!!!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glückwunsch


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Glückwunsch



wie viel machst du wenns gut kommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Februar 2009)

Aber kein 300er wie Homer ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> wie viel machst du wenns gut kommt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Uff, keine ahnung o.O weniger als 200 denke ich mal, hab lange nimmer gebowlt, von daher^^


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Aber kein 300er wie Homer ^^



300er ist fast unmöglich, selbst in turnieren passiert das sehr selten (also profi turniere)


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Februar 2009)

Aber Homer hats geschafft ^^
und er hat n tollen Luftballon mit 300 drauf bekommen ;D


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Das ist eine zeichentrickserie, da kann ich auch machen das er 1651765716571657 punkte schafft und aus seinen bowling kugel feuer rauskommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Aber Homer hats geschafft ^^
> und er hat n tollen Luftballon mit 300 drauf bekommen ;D


Hmm
Realität <------> Simpsons
Uff, kaum Unterschied^^


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Das ist eine zeichentrickserie, da kann ich auch machen das er 1651765716571657 punkte schafft und aus seinen bowling kugel feuer rauskommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Februar 2009)

Aber....aber....
mensch du zerstörst gerade mein Weltbild


----------



## Rubin (7. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Aber....aber....
> mensch du zerstörst gerade mein Weltbild



Nein, sie lügen alle!! Homer lebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Aber....aber....
> mensch du zerstörst gerade mein Weltbild


Tuen wir doch gerne :>


----------



## chopi (7. Februar 2009)

Ha,hier meine geniale Seite 

Und natürlich gibt es Homer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

wow chopi, hammer seite =P


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Februar 2009)

WOOOW der Panda geht aber ab...


----------



## chopi (7. Februar 2009)

Ey,der ist selbstgemacht xD
Naja,hab nie behauptet sie wäre gut (ok,hab ich doch) aber naja,ich lern flash seit heute...


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Februar 2009)

Zombies sind gut...
Vulkanier sind gut...
Zombievulkanier sind überkrass!


----------



## El Homer (7. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich suche ein Lied was ich gestern Nacht im Radio gehört habe.
Leider weis ich nicht mehr welcher Sender es war^^
Was ich jedoch weis das zwischendurch der refraung (ups smile.gif : " Let me flyyyy" und dabei das wort " fly" in eine Schwungvolle art lang gezogen.
Das ganze hat sich ein wenig Gospel artig geklungen und es dürfte ein klassiker sein, somit älter.
Aufjedenfall macht mir das Lied Laune hehe.
Also wer es weis...Bitte sagt es mir oder gebt eure Vorschläge, welchen Song ihr zu meinen gedenkt den ich suche wink.gif
Die stime war ein "dunkle" und kraftvolle stimmung .

PS Achja es war eine Weibliche Sängerin mit Weiblichen Hintergrundsängerinnen..eben halt ein bissl Gospel


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat jemand in deinem Thread die Antwort bereits gepostet....

@Selor WTF?


----------



## El Homer (7. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat jemand in deinem Thread die Antwort bereits gepostet....
> 
> @Selor WTF?


Wenn ich recht lese...Nein. der Beantworter lag leider Flasch.
Und ich denke du weis wie es ist einene Song zu suchen den man Unb nochmal hören möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder ist es verboten hier in den "laber fred" ^^ eine frage zu stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> @Selor WTF?



Star Trek: Enterprise
Episode "Impulse"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BRAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIINS!!


----------



## El Homer (7. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Star Trek: Enterprise
> Episode "Impulse"
> 
> 
> ...


xD auch ein Tracki *liebgemeint* " Freak " wie mein qousin, aber ich kanns verstehen bin ja auch SW und HDR Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

So bin wieder da.

Sry hat länger gedauert, musste ein ganzes dorf abseilen


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Februar 2009)

FAR to much information mate...


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> FAR to much information mate...



Ich kann dir auch erzählen, wie schwer er war raus zu bekommen, und wie viel kg das etwa war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich kann dir auch erzählen, wie schwer er war raus zu bekommen, und wie viel kg das etwa war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tu es und ich werde dir einen Photonentorpedo so tief in den Arsch schieben das du denkst du wärest selbst die Antimaterie die hochgeht!


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Februar 2009)

irgendwie is mir grade sowas von langweilig ~_~


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Tu es und ich werde dir einen Photonentorpedo so tief in den Arsch schieben das du denkst du wärest selbst die Antimaterie die hochgeht!



THEMAWECHSEL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hab heute von mein bruder ne Eagle Cardigan von Jack&Jones (Eine Graue) und eine Flasche von Parfüm "Casual Men" geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Kangrim (7. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> THEMAWECHSEL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Melih ist wieder da!!!
Haste das denn verdient so viel geschenkt zu bekommen?
So bin wieder weg Chrono Crusade schaen. Bitte wählt mein Bild auch wenn ihr nicht wisst welches es ist. xD


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Februar 2009)

und zu welchem Anlass ?
hat er den beißenden geruch nicht mehr ertragen? ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Und wieso hat er dir das geschenkt=?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Februar 2009)

W00t!!!

Video von der CC in NY... endlich mal ein Character Customization Video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw8mu7hmNQk...trekonline.com/

Recommended watching in HD


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> und zu welchem Anlass ?
> hat er den beißenden geruch nicht mehr ertragen? ^^



Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin nicht so ein Trekki nerd der sich jede 2te Weihnachten Duscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



@Razyl

zu keinem

Der hat es mir einfach so gegeben (ka wiso 0_o)

Als ich ihn fragte sagte er "Einfach nur so"


(bestimmt bittet er mich später wegen eine gefallen, so wie ich ihn kenne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Februar 2009)

Selor hör auf...
ich kann mich jetzt schon nich zwischen DFO, Aion und SGW entscheiden... jetzt kommt auch noch STO dazu ...rargh

wenn dann nehm ich aber n son Remuladen Captain ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

naja sieht ganz gut aus, das geht noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> @Razyl
> zu keinem
> Der hat es mir einfach so gegeben (ka wiso 0_o)
> Als ich ihn fragte sagte er "Einfach nur so"
> ...


o_O
Komischen Bruder hast du


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Bin nicht so ein Trekki nerd der sich jede 2te Weihnachten Duscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann es sein das du heute unbedingt schmerzen willst? Will deine Freundin deine SM Phantasien nicht mitausleben?



Razyl schrieb:


> naja sieht ganz gut aus, das geht noch besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist ja auch nur ein Sneak peek vom Showpanel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> o_O
> Komischen Bruder hast du



Der lässt sich auch immer ne ausrede einfallen wenn er mal net so gut in bowlen ist:

"Ja der Stop schild in der ecke iretiert mich, da denk ich, ich soll stopen"

"Die boxen stören mich, weil ich denke, das ich sie vielleicht mit meiner kugel sie treffen könnte"

"Die Musik nervt gerade" 

usw


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nur ein Sneak peek vom Showpanel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, ich werds eh nichtmal antesten das Spiel,da mir die Serie etc. eh net gefällt, also würd das spiel mich nicht wirklich ansprechen

@ melih:
Lol,^^


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Aber das Parfüm riecht  nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Aber das Parfüm riecht aber nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt riecht melih noch schlimmer als sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sorry melih^^)


----------



## Tyrean (7. Februar 2009)

Mir is langweilig ^^ Auf silberne hand is atm nix los....

ma gucken was heut abend noch so ansteht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich grüß euch WoW spieler da draußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Tyrean, Die SIlberne HAnd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nur weil ihr keine Ahnung von Männer pflege usw habt o_0


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> pff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sagt wer?
Ich bin gepflegt =P


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Februar 2009)

nabend


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagt wer?
> Ich bin gepflegt =P



Wenn du aber ahnung von Männer parfüm hättest, wüsstet du das "Casual Men" verdammt gut riecht (obwohl, ist j eig geschmackssache)


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Wenn du aber ahnung von Männer parfüm hättest, wüsstet du das "Casual Men" verdammt gut riecht (obwohl, ist j eig geschmackssache)


War doch auch nurn scherz Melih^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Februar 2009)

Geschmack ftw...

ich find Old Spice voll toll ;D


und nu geh ich fern kuggn  

byebye


----------



## Elda (7. Februar 2009)

Moin^^

btw Kennt wer n gutes Free Mmo zum nebenbei zocken?(Pls kein RoM)


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> War doch auch nurn scherz Melih^^



Naja egal


der Eagle Cardigan von Jack&Jones sieht auch ganz gut aus


@Elde

wie wäre es mit RoM?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Februar 2009)

500!

@elda "sword of the new world"


----------



## Elda (7. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Naja egal
> 
> 
> der Eagle Cardigan von Jack&Jones sieht auch ganz gut aus
> ...


1.Lesen hilft.
2.Wer ist Elde?
3.u fail



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> 500!
> 
> @elda "sword of the new world"


Joa danke


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Februar 2009)

Damn... ich weiß jetzt schon das ich stunden um stunden in der Character Creation sitzen werde xD


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Hm, ROM ist das beste :>


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Damn... ich weiß jetzt schon das ich stunden um stunden in der Character Creation sitzen werde xD


"zufall" und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(nein ich mache NIE zufallschars)


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> 1.Lesen hilft.
> 2.Wer ist Elde?
> 3.u fail



u fail?

das war mit absicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich weiß ja netmal was RoM ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> u fail?
> 
> das war mit absicht
> 
> ...


Runes of Magic


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Februar 2009)

vorallem ist "sword of the new world" noch recht amüsant zum gelegentlich zoggn, da steuerste net einen char, sondern gleich ne famaly bestehend aus 3 leuz, läuft rum, grindest durch die gegend unso, ist ganz funny^^


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Lol gerade eben wurde die liste von the 100 Unsexiest Women of the world 2008 veröffentlicht


ratet mal wer dabei ist, Genau.....bill von TOkio hotel, Owned!


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Auf welchen platz ist er/sie/es? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "zufall" und fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich eben auch nicht ^^ Aber bei solchen Möglichkeiten... huiiii das wird dauern...


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auf welchen platz ist er/sie/es?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



97.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich eben auch nicht ^^ Aber bei solchen Möglichkeiten... huiiii das wird dauern...


Erinnert mich irgendwie an Sims 3 hmm das wird spiel wird toll :>
@ melih:
Nicht 1.? MIEEEEEES


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ist das eine Frau oder ein Mann o_0


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Februar 2009)

ich würd auf mann tippen


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Das soll anscheinend von einer modeshow sein für Männermode o_0


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Mann


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Das soll anscheinend von einer modeshow sein für Männermode o_0



klar, schau dir mal die klamotten in C&A unso an...95% alles schwuchtelnkleidung...darauf läuft die männermode in zukunft hinaus!


----------



## Melih (7. Februar 2009)

Also sowas werd ich nie und nimmer anziehen!



ich bin ein hetersexueller mann und keine metrosexueller Schwuchtel o_0


----------



## Mondryx (7. Februar 2009)

Metrosexuell...ist doch alles nur eine Erfindung der Crap-People aus South Park 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Mein Zu Hause bis Montag. http://www.hamburg.de/servlet/contentblob/...tur-deutsch.pdf

Ab Seite 19...ach ich freu mich so drauf xD


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Boah ist mir langweilig -.-


----------



## Rubin (7. Februar 2009)

So bin auch wieder da!  
Freundin schläft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> So bin auch wieder da!
> Freundin schläft!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das tut die schon ne ganze weile =P


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Februar 2009)

bäääh wenn ich das wort "abiprüfungen" nur höre wird mir schlecht...bei uns ist es noch 4 monate hin bis zu den prüfungen...bis dahin will ich nicht einen gedanken daran verschwenden^^


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Metrosexuell...ist doch alles nur eine Erfindung der Crap-People aus South Park
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nope !

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metrosexuell

lg


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> bäääh wenn ich das wort "abiprüfungen" nur höre wird mir schlecht...bei uns ist es noch 4 monate hin bis zu den prüfungen...bis dahin will ich nicht einen gedanken daran verschwenden^^


ABIPRÜFUNG!
Tjo, schaffste schon Ren^^


----------



## Rubin (7. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das tut die schon ne ganze weile =P



Hä? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Woher willst du das wissen


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Guck mal ausen Fenster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (7. Februar 2009)

Das tolle is ja, zwischen schriftlichem und mündlichem Abitur liegen bei mir ganze 4 Monate xD


----------



## Lillyan (7. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Lol gerade eben wurde die liste von the 100 Unsexiest Women of the world 2008 veröffentlicht
> 
> 
> ratet mal wer dabei ist, Genau.....bill von TOkio hotel, Owned!


Ist schon ein paar Tage her.... und ich mach mir eher Sorgen um Bushido auf Platz 13 :>


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ist schon ein paar Tage her.... und ich mach mir eher Sorgen um Bushido auf Platz 13 :>


Echt jetzt? HAHAHAH, obwohl sein Lied da mit Karel gott war net mal sooo übel wie die anderen davor


----------



## Rubin (7. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guck mal ausen Fenster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ahso deswegen steht der ganze Secret Service schon seit 2 Tagen vor meiner Haustür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrean (7. Februar 2009)

xD Bushido auf Platz 13 ^^ arme arme hiphop sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> Ahso deswegen steht der ganze Secret Service schon seit 2 Tagen vor meiner Haustür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Siehste mal^^
nein, ich weiß alles! muhaha


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Februar 2009)

Weils anscheinend vorhin grad um hässliche leute ging, hier ein Copy&Pase Beispiel ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, HAHA an alle die auch grad gekotzt haben xD

lg


----------



## Tyrean (7. Februar 2009)

als ob du alles weißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubin (7. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Siehste mal^^
> nein, ich weiß alles! muhaha



Welche Haarfarbe hat sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Tyrean schrieb:


> als ob du alles weißt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tjo, und wer bist DU eigentlich o.O?
@ Skatero:
OMG

@ über mir:
hm, Schwarz?


----------



## Lillyan (7. Februar 2009)

Uh, ein dicker Mensch... auf ihn, alle über ihn lustig machen *augenroll*

//Edit: btw, das war Ironie... falls es irgendwer nicht erkannt haben sollte...


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Uh, ein dicker Mensch... auf ihn, alle über ihn lustig machen *augenroll*


Ich darf das ! war au ma dick ^^ ich mach mich aber weniger um die figur und mehr über den gesichtsausdruck lustig ... der ist doch identisch auf beiden bildern Oo

lg


----------



## Rubin (7. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ über mir:
> hm, Schwarz?



Knapp daneben, doch nicht allwissend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?




Lillyan schrieb:


> Uh, ein dicker Mensch... auf ihn, alle über ihn lustig machen *augenroll*
> 
> //Edit: btw, das war Ironie... falls es irgendwer nicht erkannt haben sollte...



Uh ein Katzi! alle umknuddeln?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (eigentlich sind es 2 auf dem Avatar.. egal)


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Uh, ein dicker Mensch... auf ihn, alle über ihn lustig machen *augenroll*
> 
> //Edit: btw, das war Ironie... falls es irgendwer nicht erkannt haben sollte...


Es geht eher um den Gesichtsausdruck o.O
@Rubin:
Ja meine Informanten sind nicht immer zuverlässig...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Uh, ein dicker Mensch... auf ihn, alle über ihn lustig machen *augenroll*
> 
> //Edit: btw, das war Ironie... falls es irgendwer nicht erkannt haben sollte...



wer macht sich denn heut noch über dicke lustig?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (7. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich darf das ! war au ma dick ^^ ich mach mich aber weniger um die figur als über den gesichtsausdruck lustig ... der ist doch identisch auf beiden bildern Oo
> 
> lg


Mhm... schon klar. Und wegen einem identischen Gesichtsausdruck muss man kotzen? Ich lern hier immer wieder was neues.




> Uh ein Katzi! alle umknuddeln?



Hajo, ein wenig Liebe würde dem Thread schon gut tun :>


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Uh, ein dicker Mensch... auf ihn, alle über ihn lustig machen *augenroll*
> 
> //Edit: btw, das war Ironie... falls es irgendwer nicht erkannt haben sollte...



wer macht sich denn heut noch über dicke lustig?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*doppelpost ftw*


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es geht eher um den Gesichtsausdruck o.O


Wenigstens einer ders mitbekommen hat worums geht :O

lg


----------



## Rubin (7. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hajo, ein wenig Liebe würde dem Thread schon gut tun :>



Na dann hast du ja Glück das ich Katzen lieb habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *knuddel*


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer ders mitbekommen hat worums geht :O
> 
> lg


Ich könnte so nie gucken o.O


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mhm... schon klar. Und wegen einem identischen Gesichtsausdruck muss man kotzen? Ich lern hier immer wieder was neues.


der gesichtsausdruck an sich auch ^^ ich mein warum will man bei jedem foto gleich böse dreinschaun Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> der gesichtsausdruck an sich auch ^^ ich mein warum will man bei jedem foto gleich böse dreinschaun Oo
> 
> lg


Jop,auf Fotos soll man fröhlich gucken bzw mind, neutral aber dohc net so o.O


----------



## Lillyan (7. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es toll, dass ich hier mit Menschen reden darf, die auf jedem Foto fröhlich sind... egal wie ihre Laune grad ist <3


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich finde es toll, dass ich hier mit Menschen reden darf, die auf jedem Foto fröhlich sind... egal wie ihre Laune grad ist <3


Ich versuche es jedenfalls, aber für mich sieht das auf den Fotos aus, als ob die immer so schaut


----------



## Mefisthor (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich finde es toll, dass ich hier mit Menschen reden darf, die auf jedem Foto fröhlich sind... egal wie ihre Laune grad ist <3


Die hat da 10 Alben und auf jeden foto schaut die so drein, ich erspar euch das mal, is eh immer das selbe xD

lg


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Hm... und? Ich kenne die Person nicht, werde wohl niemals irgendwie mit ihr Kontakt haben und habe gerade mal 2 Bilder von ihr gesehen. Für mich reicht es nicht mir irgendwie ein Urteil über sie zu bilden oder um sie zu kritisieren.

//Edit: Selbst wenn es 500 Bilder sind: Was geht es euch an, wie sie schaut?


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich versuche es jedenfalls, aber für mich sieht das auf den Fotos aus, als ob die immer so schaut


Vlt ist sie immer depressiv?


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm... und? Ich kenne die Person nicht, werde wohl niemals irgendwie mit ihr Kontakt haben und habe gerade mal 2 Bilder von ihr gesehen. Für mich reicht es nicht mir irgendwie ein Urteil über sie zu bilden oder um sie zu kritisieren.
> 
> //Edit: Selbst wenn es 500 Bilder sind: Was geht es euch an, wie sie schaut?



Stimme dir vollkommen zu. Was sagt das über den Menschen aus?


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Vlt ist sie immer depressiv?


Mag sein, hm guter ansatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
... erstmal: Guten abend Lisu


----------



## Mefisthor (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Vlt ist sie immer depressiv?


Wenn ich depressiv wär dann würd ich ned depressiv jedes wochenende auf eine party gehn Oo vll steht die ja drauf auf jedem foto so auszusehen, vll is es ja auchn running gag ? hmm

lg


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Oder sie merkts garnicht? 
Kann ja sein, das es ihr super geht, aber sie kann einfach net grinsen?

Nabend


----------



## Mefisthor (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Oder sie merkts garnicht?
> Kann ja sein, das es ihr super geht, aber sie kann einfach net grinsen?
> 
> Nabend


also davon würd ich depri werden Oo en teufelskreis :O

lg


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Oder sie merkts garnicht?
> Kann ja sein, das es ihr super geht, aber sie kann einfach net grinsen?
> 
> Nabend


Hm, egal lasst uns über ein anderes Thema reden, ich glaube das führt irgendwie langsam alles zu weit - wir werden es eh nie rausfinden.


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Dann schlag n Thmea vor^^


----------



## Mefisthor (8. Februar 2009)

Fallout 3 :O

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Februar 2009)

Sir! Detecting High Amounts of cretinism in direct vicinity!

Merkt ihr eigentlich nicht wie scheiße dumm ihr seid? Ja und, dann guckt sie halt böse... was interessiert das bitte? Ich bin mir sicher ihr schaut genauso scheiße auf Fotos...


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Fimofiguren <3


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

hmm...
lasst uns über...
tjo ka lisu^^
@ Lilly:
Was fürn ding o.O


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sir! Detecting High Amounts of cretinism in direct vicinity!
> 
> Merkt ihr eigentlich nicht wie scheiße dumm ihr seid? Ja und, dann guckt sie halt böse... was interessiert das bitte? Ich bin mir sicher ihr schaut genauso scheiße auf Fotos...


Glaubst du die Menschheit wäre weiter gekommen wenn sie nie Dinge wissen hätte wollen?

Und warum musst du mich so beleidigen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Fimofiguren <3



Was sind Fimofiguren?


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

http://caithness155.deviantart.com/art/Jack-Charm-55756975 *verliebt hab*


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> Was sind Fimofiguren?


So Figuren aus Ton oder Ton-Artigen Material


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Haha :>
Irgendwie sieht die lustig aus^^
@ Selor:
Warum musst du gleich jeden als "scheiße dumm" abstempeln?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Glaubst du die Menschheit wäre weiter gekommen wenn sie nie Dinge wissen hätte wollen?
> 
> Und warum musst du mich so beleidigen?
> 
> ...



Es ist ein GROßER unterschied zwischen technologischer Entwicklung und sich einfach nur über jemanden lustig machen, weil jemand nicht so schaut wie man es gerne hätte...
Und warum ich das sage? Weil es einfach nunmal scheiße dumm ist sich an einem Gesichtsausdruck so auszulassen!


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

Wow wassen mit euch los? Agressionswelle?
Das hier wird euch milder stimmen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UoSoaN8ljI...=1&oq=Asdf+


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Achso, und eien Serie die auf missachtun Sämtlicher naturgesetze basiert ist toll?


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und warum ich das sage? Weil es einfach nunmal scheiße dumm ist sich an einem Gesichtsausdruck so auszulassen!


Das ist Ansichtssache.
DU sagst das es dumm ist, ein anderer könnte wieder was anderes behaupten, also passt dein "nunmal" nicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Achso, und eien Serie die auf missachtun Sämtlicher naturgesetze basiert ist toll?



Und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun?

Razyl... jeder mit ein bisschen Verstand würde sich nicht an einem Gesichtsausdruck aufhängen... hier zeigt sich nur mal wieder die vollkommen abartige und verrote Seite der Menschen... "Höhö guck mal die guckt scheiße höhöhö da muss man ja gleich kotzen höhöhö Bestimmt Depressiv höhöhö"


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> So Figuren aus Ton oder Ton-Artigen Material


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (8. Februar 2009)

Hi@ all


Und...





Kangrim schrieb:


> Wow wassen mit euch los? Agressionswelle?
> Das hier wird euch milder stimmen:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UoSoaN8ljI...=1&oq=Asdf+



..Haha das is toll :>


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> vollkommen abartige und verrote Seite der Menschen...


Meisnt du die? 


Selor schrieb:


> ich sagte eben nur das ich mit Frauen* oder *Intellektuellen Menschen besser klarkomme


manche Leute nennen das Sexismus


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Razyl... jeder mit ein bisschen Verstand würde sich nicht an einem Gesichtsausdruck aufhängen... hier zeigt sich nur mal wieder die vollkommen abartige und verrote Seite der Menschen... "Höhö guck mal die guckt scheiße höhöhö da muss man ja gleich kotzen höhöhö Bestimmt Depressiv höhöhö"


Ach und du hast die nicht? Ich wette, du hast ebenso bei vllt. einen anderer Sache die dieser ähnlich ist, genauso reagiert.


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2009)

Blödes Actionscript lsst mich nicht sagen,was Knöpfe machen soll,wenn man draufklickt =/


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Blödes Actionscript lsst mich nicht sagen,was Knöpfe machen soll,wenn man draufklickt =/


Jaaa..Genau^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

" Der Computerflüsterer" - Ab sofort im handel!


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Neues Thema?


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Tjo, reden wir über Sims III 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo, reden wir über Sims III
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich geh off, nacht :O

lg


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo, reden wir über Sims III
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das geibts schon?^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Das geibts schon?^^


Nö, leider net :/ sollte ja eigentlich diesen Monat erscheinen aber EA mal wieder... nun Juni :/

Nacht Skatero^^


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Und was ist da neu?^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Eine offene Welt, also man kann überall hinlaufen, und ist nimmer so abgegrenzt.
Dazu kann man nun bei den Jobs, wo die Sims hingehen auch agieren, und man hat noch mehr einstellmöglichkeiten für häuser und Sims bauen :>
Und noch mehr, die mir jetzt net einfallen :/


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Das wär ja geil.
Giebts entlich Hochhäuser? ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Gute frage, müsste aber erstellbar sein hmmm, werden wir ja sehen in der Vollversion dann:>


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Ich hab nochnie n Mann gesehen der Sims spielt wenn ich ehrlich bin^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Sims 1 hab ich öfters gespielt, Sims 2 nicht mehr so(bis auf die Sims erstellung und die Häuser erstellen :>), ich mag die Spielreihe, was gibts besseres als ne Lebenssimulation als Spiel?^^


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Stimmt^^
Das Häuser bauen fand ich auch imemr am Lustigsten^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Ich brauch da immer stunden bis das perfekt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besonders genial wird nun:
Man kann die Häusereinrichtungen (ob Sofa, Tapete, Fenster, haustür, außenwand ...) neue farben zuordnen, oder die farben neu mischen und auftragen,noch mehr zum verschönern :>
Und die gegenstände kann man endlich im 45° Winkel nun anordnen


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Ich wart auch auf Sim3... damit ich mir Sims2 billig kaufen kann :>


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

So genau hab ichs nie genommen^^
Schau doch Amazon, da ists sicher jz schon extrem billig^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Hmm sims 2 alleine dürfte nur noch rund 15-20 euro kosten, oder noch weniger, die Deluxe Version kostet noch 44.95 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Da giebts ne delux version? o.O
Ich leb hinterm mond...


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2009)

Einzige was ich getan hab:
Sims1,Pool bauen und treppen wegmachen -> Sim tot *g*


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/Die-Sims-2-Super-Delu...0574&sr=8-1
kostet sogar 49,94 o.O

@ Chopi:
OMFG!


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Hach wie ich das liebe, die Leute auf amazon mit ihren reszensionen -.-
Das spiel ist nichtmal draußen und schon 75(!) Bewertungen, fast alle im 1 Stern bereich wegen Securom, als ob nicht eine Rezension getan hätte *seufz*


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Zu spät^^
was sit eig so schlim an Secu Rom? Ich hab spiele die das habe ngekauft ohen das mir n Unterschied aufgefallen is....


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Zu spät^^
> was sit eig so schlim an Secu Rom? Ich hab spiele die das habe ngekauft ohen das mir n Unterschied aufgefallen is....


Klar =)


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> Klar =)


Hast du genatwortet bevor ich den Psot umediert habe?^^


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Hast du genatwortet bevor ich den Psot umediert habe?^^


Ja,  =).
SecuRom ist einfach eine nervige Art wie die Publisher Ihre Spiele schützen. Das nervige an Securom ist die begrenzte Anzahl an Aktivierungen die du machen kannst, d.h du kannst ein Spiel was du dir zum Vollpreis gekauft hast nur 5x aktivieren, obwohl du eigentlich das Recht haben solltest es unbegrenzt oft zu installieren.


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Das ist ja arm...
Wechseln wir das Thema^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Securom ist ne art Treiber bzw funktioniert wie ein Treiber.
Es installiert sich (seit der neusten Funktion, bis vor Mass Effect war Securom ein "normaler" Kopierschutz, der die DvD überprüfte) während der Installation, und braucht dafür Internetverbindung, damit das Spiel überhaupt läuft (bei den meisten Spielen so). Während des Spielens sendet es halt Daten an den Entwickler, was du machst in den Spiel u. andere Sachen(was genau weiß irgendwie keiner). 
Es installiert sich halt direkt in einen versteckten ordner (aber leicht aufzufinden^^) und ist ein rootkit, und hat halt viel Einfluss auf den Rechner. Viele berichten auch von verlangsamen des Pc´s etc. was ich bisher nicht sagen kann, wenn dann ist das nur ~ 1fps oder weniger.
Desweiteren wird auch immer wieder behauptet esmacht dein System unsicher und daher ist dein Rechner anfälliger für Viren - was totaler Schwachsinn ist,Securom schaltet weder deine Firewall noch sonst was ab,dein System ist so sicher wie du ihn gemacht hast, Securom ändert daran nichts.

Das Problem ist halt bei Securom:
A) Du brauchst Interverbindung zum Aktivieren des Spiels
 Die meisten Securom Spiele können nur x-mal aktiviert werden (zwischen 3-8 mal) = schlecher wieder verkaufbar
C) Du kannst die Spiele nichtmal mehr aus einer Videothek oder sonst wo ausleihen, um sie mal anzutesten, du kaufst also mit Risiko
D) Es ist nicht Deinstallierbar, außer du löschst die Registry Einträge, die recht gut versteckt sind
E) Es soll angeblich vor Raubkopierern schützen - aber auch Securom scheitert.
Spore war 2 Tage vor Release im Bit Torrent netz illegal zu finden, und wurde 1,7 millionen (ob das die wirkliche zahl ist ist nicht klar, es scheint als seie sie sogar im ~ 5 Millionen bereich) illegal gedownloadet, auch andere Spiele die Securom haben, sind meist vor oder mit den Release illegal zu finden, und umgehen Securom leicht.
Securom ist daher eher überflüssig,die einzige top variante (die aber auch nicht grade viel hilft) ist Steam, aber auch hier findet man Hl2 etc. illegal im Internet... Trotzdem ist Steam nur ein kleines Programm, wo du deinen key aktivierst einmal und du kannst es immer wieder nutzen,brauchst auch (bei einigen Spielen) keine DvD mehr einlegen, und kannst dann die Spiele auch bei keinen internetzugang spielen, was natürlich vorteilhaft ist, und Steam funktioniert nicht mal annähernd wie Steam.


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Machen wir nen kompromiss, ich lese das ganze nicht (z müde) und glaueb dir einfach so das es böse ist?


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Das ist ja arm...
> Wechseln wir das Thema^^



Oki, mh... mir fällt gerade keines ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Machen wir nen kompromiss, ich lese das ganze nicht (z müde) und glaueb dir einfach so das es böse ist?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kannst es ja auch noch mrogen durchlesen xD ist halt einfahc mal nen bissel näher drinne in der Thematik.
Mittlerweile gibts auch Klagen gegen EA und Sony in den USA wegen diesen Kopierschutz


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Warum sind die Smiley die man einfügen kann eig jz neu angeordnet? Alos in ner anderen Reihenfolge...


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Hmm, vllt mal ZAM fragen hm, der müsste das wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Weil neue dazu gekommen sind... glaube ich


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Ich trau mich net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Lilly, danke =D

Editt: Kennt irh eig das Zam-Getränk?^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich trau mich net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kannst dich ruhig trauen zam isn ganz lieber wenn du ihn net nervst^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Weil neue dazu gekommen sind... glaube ich


Echt? o.O noch keine direkt entdeckt, vllt. bin ich auch nur blind^^


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   sing neu glaube ich *grübel* Aber ich nutze sie auch so selten wissentlich

Also... nicht ganz neu, aber neu in der Box


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Editt: Kennt irh eig das Zam-Getränk?^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ob das Zam auhc trinkt o.O

@ Lilly:
Also : der mit den kaugummi, weinsmiley, der Crazy und der Ninja waren auch vorher drinne, der rest k.a


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne, sind nur die die früher auf Seite 2 udn 3 Verteilt waren...
Sidn alles die alten, nur neue Reihenfolge. Schade

kA ob ers trinkt. vlt^^


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glaube ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Wir brauchen nen "Ugly" Smiley da drinne noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Das sind schon viel zu viele Smilies :X


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Die sind scheiße^^


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Die sind scheiße^^



lass das karina net höhren^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Nein, die sind lustig :>
@  Mano:
wo ist die Eigentlich? tot?^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, die sind lustig :>
> @  Mano:
> wo ist die Eigentlich? tot?^^
> 
> ...



besoffen, mit dem typen "beschäftigt" den sie da kennen gelernt hat oder sonst iwas^^


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Wieder neues Thema?


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> besoffen, mit dem typen "beschäftigt" den sie da kennen gelernt hat oder sonst iwas^^


1. hmm vllt. 2. war da nicht was mti Valentinstag?
@ Lisu:
welches denn?


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Gute Frage


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Och, da würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen, die war ja immer mal ein paar Tage weg und sie kommt sicher (mit diesem Account!!!!) bald wieder.


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Weiß ich *g*
Hmm die neue Buffed Show suche find ich dumm :/
@ Lilly:
Joa mal sehen,vllt. ist morgen wieder nen anderer da *g*


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Nö, sie weiß, dass sie sich dann von allen verabschieden kann :>


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Was ist so schlimm an der Buffed show suche?


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Was ist so schlimm an der Buffed show suche?


Alles so übereinander gestapelt :/ und immer den Infobutton drücken, naja die vorige war besser, war irgendwie übersichtlicher o.O
@ Lilly:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pöse^^


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Naja, finde das geht


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Die WoW datenbank ist auch recht komisch, naja was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Thema?^^


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die WoW datenbank ist auch recht komisch, naja was solls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hello Kitty & Frauen.


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Die WoW Datenbank mag ich überhaupt nicht mehr


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> Hello Kitty & Frauen.


Hello Kitty passt ja perfekt zu Lisus Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frauen? Was genau?^^


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> Hello Kitty & Frauen.


Pass auf das du nichts falsches sagst =P


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

*faltet Papiersterne und malt lustige Gesichter drauf*


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *faltet Papiersterne und malt lustige Gesichter drauf*


Falte doch papierkatzen *g*


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hello Kitty passt ja perfekt zu Lisus Ava
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wegen ihr bin ich ja auf das gekommen.. ne ich meine warum Frauen auf das Teil so abfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... Ich gehe mit meiner Freundin irgendwo shoppen.. sie sieht so ein T-Shirt von Hello-Kitty ... *puff* *umschau* Hö wo ist meine Freundin..


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Falte doch papierkatzen *g*


Oder wir nehmen ein paar Katzen, paken sie in ne Kiste, nehmen Uran, einen Geigerzähler...^^
Hello Kitty ist einfach Kult und Nielich^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Hm,Hello Kitty ist halt Kult nehme ich mal an dazu ne katze tjo...


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> Wegen ihr bin ich ja auf das gekommen.. ne ich meine warum Frauen auf das Teil so abfahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sowas verstehen Männer nicht. Hauptsache die Klamotten kneifen nicht und stinken nicht allzu sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wo wir schon bei Klischees sind)


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Oder wir nehmen ein paar Katzen, paken sie in ne Kiste, nehmen Uran, einen Geigerzähler...^^
> Hello Kitty ist einfach Kult und Nielich^^


zum 1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum 2. Kult? ok, Niedlich ... ok solange esnet überhand nimmt *g*


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sowas verstehen Männer nicht. Hauptsache die Klamotten kneifen nicht und stinken nicht allzu sehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich bin nicht Homosexuell und achte trotzdem darauf was ich anziehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. aber das ist glaube ich einfach deswegen so weil meine Freundinnen mich bis jetzt immer "dresiert" haben das ich mich vernünftig anziehe.. und irgendwann war es dann Gewohnheit.


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sowas verstehen Männer nicht. Hauptsache die Klamotten kneifen nicht und stinken nicht allzu sehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Alles eine lüge!
Das ist vllt bei einen großteil so, aber es gibt auch Männer die da anders sind^^ Ich such schon aus was ich anziehe, was auch gut aussieht,und net "irgendwas wird schon passen" methode ...


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> zum 1.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Den verstehst du?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du glaubst nicht wie oft ic hdas Rl sage und niemand kapierts^^


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alles eine lüge!
> Das ist vllt bei einen großteil so, aber es gibt auch Männer die da anders sind^^ Ich such schon aus was ich anziehe, was auch gut aussieht,und net "irgendwas wird schon passen" methode ...



Dann sind wir ja schon 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Wenn das nicht zieht.
Wie wärs mit Auto-Klischees? xD


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Autos... 
hmm, bin net sooo der Autofreak^^


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Motorräder?^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Auch net, gut autos, solange es fahrbar ist und nett allzu dreckig gehts ja^^


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Reden wir über Kuchen


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

hmm kuchen... schmecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Welchen Kuchen? :>


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht zieht.
> Wie wärs mit Auto-Klischees? xD






Lisutari schrieb:


> Motorräder?^^



Finde beides nicht wirklich spannend.. Ich kenn Freunde die sich halb aufgeilen wenn sie nen tollen Wagen sehen.. habe dafür eher weniger Zuneigung. Es gibt Autos die mir gefallen, und welche die mir nicht gefallen... das wars dann schon.


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> hmm kuchen... schmecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schokokuchen


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Schokokuchen


Lecker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab ein geniales Rezept für einen,.. aber ich bin allgemein jemand der sehr gerne kocht ... backen eher seltener.


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Schokokuchen


grml,. nun hab ich hunger xD


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Lauter Traummänner hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Lauter Traummänner hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


o_O
Wieso kommt dat denn aufeinmal?


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> o_O
> Wieso kommt dat denn aufeinmal?


Zieht euch gut an, mögt Schokokuchen, eienr Kocht geren, haltet nix vn Autos und Motorräder?^^
Tschudligugn es ist spät


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Zieht euch gut an, mögt Schokokuchen, eienr Kocht geren, haltet nix vn Autos und Motorräder?^^
> Tschudligugn es ist spät


hmm, kochen/backen.. naja wenn es sein muss ja, sonst nur wenn ich lust habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juryx (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Lauter Traummänner hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was los Lilly, hier bin ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Juryx schrieb:


> Was los Lilly, hier bin ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das musste ja kommen^^


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> hmm, kochen/backen.. naja wenn es sein muss ja, sonst nur wenn ich lust habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wiso? macht doch spass^^ nur das aufräumen is n bisserl nervend aber fürn gutes essen / kuchen is das auch ok^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso? macht doch spass^^ nur das aufräumen is n bisserl nervend aber fürn gutes essen / kuchen is das auch ok^^


spass ja, aufräumen nervig? und wie, aber wie gesagt: wenn ich lust habe ja, sonst naja.. je nachdem^^


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Giebts eig wieder mal n gutes Strategiespiel?
Du räumst gerne auf? xD^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Jetzt demnächst kommt Dawn of War II, glaube auch noch Empire Total War (oder im märz? hmm). Joa und als onlne Strategie Spiel Battleforge.

Nein das war auf "Kochen/backen" bezogen^^ Aufräumen ist IMMER nervig^^


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> spass ja, aufräumen nervig? und wie, aber wie gesagt: wenn ich lust habe ja, sonst naja.. je nachdem^^



Du machst da was falsch... Ich koche.. sie räumt weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Strategiespiel: Starcraft 2?


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Giebts eig wieder mal n gutes Strategiespiel?
> Du räumst gerne auf? xD^^



Down of war 2 wird wohl n hammer strategiespiel

und wen meinste damit?


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> Du machst da was falsch... Ich koche.. sie räumt weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So müsste es immer mal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> Du machst da was falsch... Ich koche.. sie räumt weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo ne so geht das aba net^^ wenn schon dann mithelfen beim aufräumen^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo ne so geht das aba net^^ wenn schon dann mithelfen beim aufräumen^^


Wieso? ich hab gekocht, also^^


----------



## Juryx (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> das musste ja kommen^^



Ich lasse halt keine gelegenheit aus um sowas zu posten *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*böserlick*


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Juryx schrieb:


> Ich lasse halt keine gelegenheit aus um sowas zu posten *g*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lilly vernarrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Lisu:
wieso? Gut alleine net, mithelfen kann man ja mal *g*


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Kommen wir noch aufn gescheites Thmea oder kann ich schlafen gehen?


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Thema war doch : Kuchen oder? hm
Aber du kannst auch schlafen gehen, wenn du müde bist, ka ob du das bist^^


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Darüber kann man i wie net gut reden hab ich gemerkt


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

hmm, wir könnten alle rezepte posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ja ich weiß 7000. post und so^^*


----------



## Juryx (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lilly vernarrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer nich^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Juryx schrieb:


> wer nich^^


Hmm 
hmmm
ich kenne einige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

kann ich nich auswendigm, ich hab n kochbuch


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Rezepte auswendig kann ich auch net, was soll ich mir noch alles merken :/
Rezepte hol ich mir immer aussen internet, google ftw :>


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Naja ich geh schlafen, gute nacht euch allen


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Echt? ich verstrau aufs kochbuch, kann man super nebenbei hinlegen^^


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

hmmm weiss wer n rezept für frapes? also mischungsverhältnis milch/ eiscreme / sahne?


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja ich geh schlafen, gute nacht euch allen



gn8 razyl schlaf jut


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Hm..noch wer da?


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Hm..noch wer da?


Noch immer ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Wir brauch n neues thema..


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Hm..noch wer da?



bin auch ncoh da


----------



## Juryx (8. Februar 2009)

Tut mir leid, aber ich auch *g*


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Dich kenn ich nich^^


----------



## Juryx (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Dich kenn ich nich^^



mhhh, ich bin der der im irc den meisten mist redet, frag einfach razyl morgen abend^^


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Juryx schrieb:


> mhhh, ich bin der der im irc den meisten mist redet, frag einfach razyl morgen abend^^



ich kanns bestätigen razyl hat mir den eienn oder andern ausschnitt ausm irc geschickt^^


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

da bin ich nicht drinn udn werds auch nie sein^^


----------



## Arky (8. Februar 2009)

huhu


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

hallo


----------



## Juryx (8. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich kanns bestätigen razyl hat mir den eienn oder andern ausschnitt ausm irc geschickt^^



*hust* womit meine aussage bestätigung findet, *razyl drauf ansprechen muss* *baseballschläger raussuch*


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> huhu



hey arky


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

I wie ists doch sinnlos das man Zitate von ugnoreirten beiträgen lesen kann? o.O ^^


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> huhu


Hallo!


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> I wie ists doch sinnlos das man Zitate von ugnoreirten beiträgen lesen kann? o.O ^^



jo iwie schon^^


----------



## Arky (8. Februar 2009)

na ihrs wie schauts aus bei euch? ^^


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Dunkel. Kann nur schreiben wiel ich en g11 hab^^


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> na ihrs wie schauts aus bei euch? ^^



hmmm trinke met, nerv mich wegen meiner sis und ihren freundinnen die besoffn im haus rumtollen und schreib hier^^


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hmmm trinke met, nerv mich wegen meiner sis und ihren freundinnen die besoffn im haus rumtollen und schreib hier^^


Klingt unlustig.. gib ihnen mehr Alkohol dann schlafen sie vielleicht ein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> Klingt unlustig.. gib ihnen mehr alkohol dann schlafen sie vielleicht ein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab nur noch das bisserl met hier und das will cih selber trinken^^


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

ach ja lisu wen haste den auf der igno?^^


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Keiner mehr da?


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Keiner mehr da?


blubb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Weist du überhaupt was das heißt?
Jetzte steht das blubb anstadt touche aber meins passt trozdem  =P


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

bin noch immer da


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Weist du überhaupt was das heißt?


Ja ich weiß was es heißt.. keine Ahnung warum ich das nun schreiben wollte... hatte einfach Lust dazu.


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

touche=gleichstand
blubb=pervers^^


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

ich hab langsam beinahe das gefühl lisu hat mich auf der igno^^


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> touche=gleichstand
> blubb=pervers^^



Danke, jetzt hab ich zwei neue Wörter gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> Danke, jetzt hab ich zwei neue Wörter gelernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^
ist das sarkasmuss?^^


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich hab langsam beinahe das gefühl lisu hat mich auf der igno^^


Was hast du denn verbrochen, dass du dort bist? :>


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Was hast du denn verbrochen, dass du dort bist? :>



das wüsst ich auch gerne^^ bin mir keiner schuld bewusst^^


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Was hast du denn verbrochen, dass du dort bist? :>


Ich weis nimmer, warscheinlich ne anmach pm geschrieben


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich weis nimmer, warscheinlich ne anmach pm geschrieben



nö hab ich net nur ne nette und freundliche anfrage ob du mir deine icq nr geben würdest. thats all^^


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> ^^
> ist das sarkasmuss?^^



Gemischt mit Ironie.. =)


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Sie kann dich eh net lesen *kicher*


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sie kann dich eh net lesen *kicher*


Außer du zitiert ihn weiterhin^^


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sie kann dich eh net lesen *kicher*



mir egal^^ hab kb das sowas verbreitet wird^^ ok wenns wehnigstens stimmn würde wärs in ordung aba stimmt net ma^^


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Außer du zitiert ihn weiterhin^^


Hab ich ja extra nicht :>

So, klein Lilly geht ins Heiabettchen!


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hab ich ja extra nicht :>
> 
> So, klein Lilly geht ins Heiabettchen!



gn8 schlaf jut


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hab ich ja extra nicht :>
> 
> So, klein Lilly geht ins Heiabettchen!


Klein Lisu auch, nachti^^


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hab ich ja extra nicht :>
> 
> So, klein Lilly geht ins Heiabettchen!






Lisutari schrieb:


> Klein Lisu auch, nachti^^


Nacht ihr beiden!


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> Nacht ihr beiden!



da warns nur noch 2^^


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> da warns nur noch 2^^


So kanns gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Jutn abend, buhuhuu morgen beginnt wieder die Schule neeeeeein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Februar 2009)

Semesterferien *zurücklehn*


----------



## Dracun (8. Februar 2009)

N´abend leutz...
hab grad mal meine alten doc.Dateien durchforst und einige nette Sachen gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Find die klasse und als ich die Sachen hier zum ersten mal gelesen hatte bekam ich ne Gänsehaut^^

Es waren Kinder bereit geboren zu werden. Das Kind fragte Gott: "Du sagst mir, dass Du mich heute auf die Erde schicken wirst. Aber wie soll ich dort leben, wo ich doch so klein und hilflos bin? Gott antwortete: "Von all den vielen Engeln suche ich einen für Dich aus. Dein Engel wird auf Dich warten und auf Dich aufpassen. Das Kind erkundigt sich weiter: "Aber sag, hier im Himmel brauche ich nichts tun, ausser singen und lachen und fröhlich sein. Gott sagte: "Dein Engel wird für Dich singen und auch für Dich lachen, jeden Tag. Und Du wirst die Liebe Deines Engels fühlen und sehr glücklich sein. Wieder fragte das Kind: "Und wie soll ich in der Lage sein die Leute zu verstehen wenn sie zu mir sprechen, wenn ich die Sprache nicht kenne? Gott sagte: "Dein Engel wird dir die schönsten und süssesten Worte sagen, die Du jemals gehört hast und mit viel Ruhe und Geduld wird Dein Engel Dich lehren zu sprechen "Und was werde ich tun, wenn ich mit Dir reden möchte? Gott sagte: "Dein Engel wird Deine Hände aneinanderlegen und Dich lehren zu beten "ich habe gehört, dass es auf der Erde böse Menschen gibt. Wer wird mich beschützen? Gott sagte: "Dein Engel wird Dich beschützen und verteidigen, auch wenn er dabei selbst sein Leben riskiert." In diesem Moment herrschte viel Frieden im Himmel und man konnte schon Stimmen von der Erde hören. Und das Kind fragte schnell: "Gott bevor ich Dich jetzt verlasse, bitte sag mir den Namen meines Engels!" "Ihr Name ist nicht wichtig. Du wirst sie einfach "Mama" nennen."

Das Herz einer Mutter
--------------------------------
Ein kleiner Junge fragte seine Mutter: "Warum weinst du"? "Weil ich eine Frau bin", erzählte sie ihm. "Das verstehe ich nicht", sagte er. Seine Mama umarmte ihn nur und sagte: "Und das wirst du auch niemals". Später fragte der kleine Junge seinen Vater: "Warum weint Mutter scheinbar ohne Grund?" "Alle Frauen weinen ohne Grund", war alles, was sein Vater sagen konnte.
Der kleine Junge wuchs heran, wurde ein Mann und fragte sich immer noch, warum weinen Frauen. Endlich rief er Gott an, und als ER ans Telefon kam, fragte er GOTT: "Warum weinen Frauen so leicht?" GOTT sagte: "Als ich die Frau machte, musste sie etwas Besonderes sein. Ich machte ihre Schultern stark genug, um die Last der Welt zu tragen, doch sanft genug, um Trost zu spenden. Ich gab ihr eine innere Kraft, um sowohl Geburten zu ertragen, wie auch Zurückweisungen, die sie von ihren Kindern, sowohl auch vom Ehemann erfährt. Ich gab ihr eine Härte, die ihr erlaubt, weiter zu machen, wenn alle anderen aufgeben. Die Kraft, ihre Familie in Zeiten von Krankheit und Erschöpfung zu versorgen, ohne sich zu beklagen. Ich gab ihr Gefühlstiefe, mit der sie ihre Kinder immer und unter allen Umständen liebt, sogar, wenn ihr Kind sie sehr schwer verletzt. Ich gab ihr die Kraft, ihren Mann mit seinen Fehlern zu ertragen, und machte sie aus seiner Rippe, damit sie sein Herz beschützt. Ich gab ihr Weisheit, damit sie weiß, dass ein guter Ehemann niemals seine Frau verletzt, aber manchmal ihre Entschlossenheit testet, jedoch immer unerschütterlich zu ihr steht. Und zum Schluss gab ich ihr viele Tränen zum Vergießen. Die sind ausschließlich für sie, damit sie davon Gebrauch macht, wann immer es nötig ist. Siehst du, die Schönheit der Frau ist nicht in der Kleidung die sie trägt, nicht in der Figur, die sie hat, oder in der Art wie sie ihre Haare trägt. 
Die Schönheit einer Frau wird an ihren Augen und an ihrer Seele erkannt. Denn diese sind die Tore zu ihrem Herzen und zu ihrer Seele, der Ort, an dem die Liebe wohnt.


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

1. hm joa lustig
2. hm naja kenn ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

Abend, ich leg mich jetzt hin, schlaffen...


----------



## Dracun (8. Februar 2009)

hmm also i fand die net lustig . wie gesagt eher rührend....aber nun ja vllt muss man erst in ein bestimmtes alter kommen um so zu denken^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> hmm also i fand die net lustig . wie gesagt eher rührend....aber nun ja vllt muss man erst in ein bestimmtes alter kommen um so zu denken^^


^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was heißt das? Du bist zu aaaaalt Dracun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. Februar 2009)

das heißt das du noch jung bis razy...mehr net... aber i bin pennen muss morjen fröh uppstoon..also n8i


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Guten Nacht Dracun, schlaf gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Beiträge: 2
Beigetreten: vor 12 Minuten


.....
wieso habe ich das gefühl das du nen forentroll bist hmm


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Kein Grund mehr mit ihm zu kommunizieren *banhammer putz*


----------



## Tabuno (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Kein Grund mehr mit ihm zu kommunizieren *banhammer putz*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Kein Grund mehr mit ihm zu kommunizieren *banhammer putz*


\o/


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Kein Grund mehr mit ihm zu kommunizieren *banhammer putz*


Hmm, habt ihr mehr davon? *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm, habt ihr mehr davon? *g*


es gibt nur einen banhammer =P


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> es gibt nur einen banhammer =P


Naja, ich frag nur, nicht das carcha sich wundert wo seiner hin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, ich frag nur, nicht das carcha sich wundert wo seiner hin ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der ist doch eh off.
und er wird wohl nix dagegen haben, wenn lilly damit das blut von ein paar trollen über den nachtschwärmer verteilt <.<


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Hmm
auch wieder wahr brille


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Keine Angst, ich leg den Hammer immer sofort wieder dahin, wo er lag :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Februar 2009)

wir bleiben, wie wir sind... wir sind immer noch, wie wir waren,
hey ich sag dir, wer ich bin... ich bin ein ganz normaler atze!

irgendwie hab ich grad den drang atzenmusik zu hören xD


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2009)

Na ihr Penner?
Ah ne,einen schönen guten Abend.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Na ihr Penner?
> Ah ne,einen schönen guten Abend.


abend... der link in deiner sig ist... merkwürdig cO


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2009)

Das ist meine Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Panda ist selbstgemacht und das ist mein Hund,das ist doch die ultimative Seite >_<

Btw,wer hat in der Begrüßung Jochan König erkannt?


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Naja, ich geh schon off, mache noch wad für die schule,nacht euch


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Das ist meine Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hammer design!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw tabuno: wieso spielste egtl kein arena?^^ (wo ich mir rgad deinen char so anschaue <.<)


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2009)

Hat auch ordentlich was gekostet das design


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hat auch ordentlich was gekostet das design


genausoviel wie dein photoshop? *g*


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> btw tabuno: wieso spielste egtl kein arena?^^ (wo ich mir rgad deinen char so anschaue <.<)


pvp, guter witz als priest


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> pvp, guter witz als priest


lol?
disci+rogue 2,4k inc


----------



## Tabuno (8. Februar 2009)

pve macht mir mehr spaß
schlag mich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> pve macht mir mehr spaß
> schlag mich doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sagte der mit den 40k ehrenhaften siegen... die haste natürlich nur, weil dir pve mehr spaß macht^^
*schlag*


----------



## Tabuno (8. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sagte der mit den 40k ehrenhaften siegen... die haste natürlich nur, weil dir pve mehr spaß macht^^
> *schlag*


klar, ich stell mich immer noch gerne auf häuser und töte dann allys die afk sind  außerdem spiel ich seit classic und pvp hat ja auch mal spaß gemacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> klar, ich stell mich immer noch gerne auf häuser und töte dann allys die afk sind  außerdem spiel ich seit classic und pvp hat ja auch mal spaß gemacht


lol?
das neue arena system ist doch geil!
team gewinnt, beide verlieren punkte.
^^


----------



## Tabuno (8. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lol?
> das neue arena system ist doch geil!
> team gewinnt, beide verlieren punkte.
> ^^


jo, sehr logisch und außerdem finde ich das Disci ne ziemliche anti pve skillung is, wollte ja mal ursprünglich beides machen^^
btw: runes of magic is ganz lustig, nette abwechslung zu wow
im pve content fehlt mir nur noch maly 25er dann hab ich alles clear aber findet sich glaub ich kaum ne gruppe dafür


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo, sehr logisch und außerdem finde ich das Disci ne ziemliche anti pve skillung is, wollte ja mal ursprünglich beides machen^^
> btw: runes of magic is ganz lustig, nette abwechslung zu wow
> im pve content fehlt mir nur noch maly 25er dann hab ich alles clear aber findet sich glaub ich kaum ne gruppe dafür


1.umskillen? du gehst ja net jeden tag raiden ^^
2. net so mein fall
3. gilde?^^


----------



## Tabuno (8. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1.umskillen? du gehst ja net jeden tag raiden ^^
> 2. net so mein fall
> 3. gilde?^^


1. wart ich halt auf dual spec
2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. hab ich nur ne gilde die 10er geht und noch nie die beste gilde war... besteht aber schon seit 2005 ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 1. wart ich halt auf dual spec
> 2.
> 
> 
> ...


1. mim ulduar patch fang ich vll wieder an
2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. richtig oldsql =P


----------



## Tabuno (8. Februar 2009)

jo, hab grad 75 k ehrepunkte und den ganzen crap gibts nur ab rating, (casual pvp wurde ausgelöscht) und die blauen sachen locken mich nich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo, hab grad 75 k ehrepunkte und den ganzen crap gibts nur ab rating, (casual pvp wurde ausgelöscht) und die blauen sachen locken mich nich so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ab rating? lol?
guck dir archavon an.
wenn ich mir im arsenal die leute angucke... 175 ehrenhafte siege, aber dann deadly und hatefull teile... oder 1500er rating mit dem gleichen eq... nc^^


----------



## Tabuno (8. Februar 2009)

ja ok hab ja auch schon son paar gammlige teile, reicht aber nicht um bis zu 800 resilence zu kommen und so
edit: uhr sagt es ist schon spät und morgen wieder school naja hau rein


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2009)

Ihr habt ja heute wieder mal ein langweiliges Thema: WoW. 0o
Redet lieber über [insert besseres Thema als WoW]

Achja hallo.


----------



## Nuffing (8. Februar 2009)

tag


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jutn abend karina


----------



## Nuffing (8. Februar 2009)

Ihr seit so ruhig^^


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ihr seit so ruhig^^


na du ja auch^^  netter ava übrigens^^


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der ist doch eh off.
> und er wird wohl nix dagegen haben, wenn lilly damit das blut von ein paar trollen über den nachtschwärmer verteilt <.<



Wat? Ich bin nicht off


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wat? Ich bin nicht off



na schau an der schweizerische schildkrötenfan


----------



## Nuffing (8. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na du ja auch^^  netter ava übrigens^^



Danke, Ich bin nur ruhig weil ich nebenher noch was am machen bin xD


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Danke, Ich bin nur ruhig weil ich nebenher noch was am machen bin xD



bin auhc was nebenbei am machen^^ schau animes und töte noch den letzten rest met


----------



## Nuffing (8. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bin auhc was nebenbei am machen^^ schau animes und töte noch den letzten rest met



Naja ich guck Resident evil und tu grad mein Warhammer Account in ebay stellen =P


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Naja ich guck Resident evil und tu grad mein Warhammer Account in ebay stellen =P



haste die nase voll von war?  ich hab meinen account verschenkt^^


----------



## Nuffing (8. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> haste die nase voll von war?  ich hab meinen account verschenkt^^



Joa absolut kein bock mehr...^^ da verkauf ich den schrott lieber und kauf mir was anständiges für xbox oder ne Xbox live punkte karte und hau leute in dead or alive den schädel zu klump


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2009)

Warhammer ist aber das beste Mmorpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du einen Warhammeracc verkaufen willst, sollte der nicht nur ein lv 20er oder so enthalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Joa absolut kein bock mehr...^^ da verkauf ich den schrott lieber und kauf mir was anständiges für xbox oder ne Xbox live punkte karte und hau leute in dead or alive den schädel zu klump



das is ma ne gute einstellung^^ ich mach jetzt dann wohl ne pause mit wow.. hab iwie nememr so bock gerade... beinahe bereu ichs, das ich meinen t6 wl net damals für 400 euro verkauft habe.. aba naja jetzt ists too late jetzt will ihn keiner mehr^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Hi leuts.. mir wurde angeschwärzt das ich ned philosofisch wäre...*schniff*, dabei mach ich mir die meisten Gedanken um Gott und die Welt, fürn Gamer!

Hach, diese Banausen, nur flöhe im Kabbe


----------



## Klunker (8. Februar 2009)

nabönd bin auch sofort wieder weg =) eill den schwärmern nur mal Gute Nacht sagen und noch ne schöne Nacht wünschen =)

Und ich habe da noch eine Frage.

Warum mögen mich die Mos auf Buffed.de eigentlich net?

Ich flame nicht, ich versuche immer zu helfen, verstoße nie gegen die Netiquette..gut einmal da war meine signatur 2 pixel zu hoch aber welche mit 300 mal 653 oder so en kram dürfen natürlich existieren^^. Nun gut, wie schon gesagt, sehe ich eigentlich keinen Grund weshalb ich den Mods hier so missfalle. 
Gut ich habe én Thread aufgemacht weil Cha.. den Nachtschärmer Threat umgeändert hat und habe sogar den beweis post gefunden aber ist das en Grund meine Signatur eine nach der anderen abzuknallen? wohl gemerkt ohne Begründung..gab ja auch keine, da alles "legal" war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun habe ich mir mal Lillyan's Profil durchgelesen und habe bemerkt dabei bemerkt, dass sie nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geschrieben hat, sondern Gray's Anatomy.

Auch grüße zurück oder sowas gabs nicht, nunja ihr könnt ja eure Theorien aufstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nrgs jap mir ist langweilig, ich geh nochmal en Gutes Buch lesen =)

Beste Grüße 

Klunker


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Februar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> nabönd bin auch sofort wieder weg =) eill den schwärmern nur mal Gute Nacht sagen und noch ne schöne Nacht wünschen =)
> 
> Und ich habe da noch eine Frage.
> 
> ...





Ich hab keine Ahnung was du willst, aber deine Signatur ist zu hoch *g*


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung was du willst, aber deine Signatur ist zu hoch *g*



war ja klar das sowas kommt^^


----------



## Klunker (8. Februar 2009)

jup war es^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw wenn ich mich net irre ist doch dein kerl aus Bleach oder? =)


----------



## Ocian (8. Februar 2009)

Aber wo er recht hat *g*

Aber ich weiß auch nichts von einer Klunker verschwörung. Hm mal Dr. Watson fragen.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

also ich find jezz diese Höhe nicht schlimm^^Muss man das sooo genau nehmen? Ja ich weiss, dann werden andere bei ihrer Sig auch drauf spekulieren und ihr müsst allen recht geben die dann die Sig 5/10/20 Pixel höher machen.

Aber nur bei ihm^^Ich find sieh ist besser wenn sie 2 Pixel höher is *g*


----------



## Klunker (8. Februar 2009)

Danke Benji9 =) Interessant wie sofort 2 Mods anspringen eine verschwöreung und Gelächterim IRC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (8. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Warhammer ist aber das beste Mmorpg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso sollte er nicht, selbst wenns nur 2 euro sind, es ist besser als gar nichts... und nur wegen nem geld werd ich mir das spiel nicht mehr länger antun, verschenken tu ich nichts dh lieber 2 euro als gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und beste mmo ist geschmacks sache, für mich ist Ragnarok immer noch das spiel das selbst im moment noch den namen MMO verdient...


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Joa, ich weiß, dass es Grays heißt, aber ich bin zu faul wegen einem Fehler mein gesamtes Profil neu zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In 7 Tagen ist das Bild wahrscheinlich eh verschwunden :>

Was mich viel mehr interessiert: Warum sollten wir sich nicht mögen? Finde es immer interessant, wenn Leute denken wir hätten persönlich was gegen sie oder würden sie rund um die Uhr beobachten...


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2009)

Also 2 Euro sind ja nicht wirklich viel. Aber ist ja egal mach was du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde sowieso nie einen Account kaufen. Also viel Spass mit den 2 Euro. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (8. Februar 2009)

Ich tus, ich beobachte einige 26 Stunden am Tag 8 tage die Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (8. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also 2 Euro sind ja nicht wirklich viel. Aber ist ja egal mach was du willst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt genug leute die es machen und ob es 2 euro nur werden ist ja schon mal nicht sicher wart erst mal ab, keinvieh macht auch mist und wie gesagt, 2 euro sind besser als gar nichts


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Joa, ich weiß, dass es Grays heißt, aber ich bin zu faul wegen einem Fehler mein gesamtes Profil neu zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



fortgeschrittene paranoia im buffed forum^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2009)

SSBB macht immer wieder Spass, findet ihr auch?


----------



## Klunker (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Joa, ich weiß, dass es Grays heißt, aber ich bin zu faul wegen einem Fehler mein gesamtes Profil neu zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hast du extra gemacht oder? =) P.s sit das schwarze Kätzchen in deiner Sig deine Katze? Hatte auch mal so eine..meine mussten leider ins Tierheim. Mutter hatte eine Katzenhaarallergie =( werde mir aber später nochmal eine Maine Coone  anschaffen.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Es gibt genug leute die es machen und ob es 2 euro nur werden ist ja schon mal nicht sicher wart erst mal ab, keinvieh macht auch mist und wie gesagt, 2 euro sind besser als gar nichts



machs besser wie ich und verschenks nem bekannten^^


----------



## Nuffing (8. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> machs besser wie ich und verschenks nem bekannten^^



Selbst wenn ich wollte ich kenn keine sau die das spiel überhaupt spielen will ^^


----------



## Nuffing (8. Februar 2009)

Jop^^ auch wenn ich nur gewinne


----------



## Klunker (8. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> SSBB macht immer wieder Spass, findet ihr auch?



Jup spiele immer mit Ike. würde sogar behaupten ich bin mit dem ziemlich gut. besitze zwar selber keine Wii, aber en Kumpel hat eine und dessen auch so zocken wir das auch immer, die 3 mit Gamecube controller und ich mit dem Nun-Chuc und der ferbedienung..sry mir fehlen jetzt die Fachbefriffe =) Jedenfalls gewinn ich auch mal ab und zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich wollte ich kenn keine sau die das spiel überhaupt spielen will ^^



ok dann weg mit^^ ich drück dir die daumen das dus für mindestens... 4 euronen los wirst^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2009)

Hmm also ich spiele entweder mit Wolf oder Link.
Ab und zu spiele ich auch mit Ness/Lucas, Fox oder Pit.
Gegen mich hat eh niemand eine Chance. Muhahahaha.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

los^^link her, dann bieten sicher noch einige hier mit^^


----------



## Nuffing (8. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm also ich spiele entweder mit Wolf oder Link.
> Ab und zu spiele ich auch mit Ness/Lucas, Fox oder Pit.
> Gegen mich hat eh niemand eine Chance. Muhahahaha.



Ja ich weiß du hast den längsten -.-


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> los^^link her, dann bieten sicher noch einige hier mit^^



is glaub ich net erlaubt hier

acc verkauf wird net so gern gesehn


----------



## Nuffing (8. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> los^^link her, dann bieten sicher noch einige hier mit^^



Wenn ich hier werbung mach hauen mich Lilly, Zam oder einer der anderen Mods^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Jop^^ auch wenn ich nur gewinne






Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß du hast den längsten -.-


 
Aha?


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Ac komm, sprich ein "Machtwort" und sie treffen  nur dein Schild wenn du postest^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Februar 2009)

gudn abnd


----------



## Ocian (8. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier werbung mach hauen mich ... einer der anderen Mods^^



Ach da gibts viel besseres als Hauen, wir wollen ja nicht noch Träume und Wünsche erfüllen. Obwohl, eigentlich schon.. mist ...


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ac komm, sprich ein "Machtwort" und sie treffen  nur dein Schild wenn du postest^^



carchas bannhammer kommt da ohne probs durch


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> gudn abnd



amnd


----------



## Nuffing (8. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aha?



Es gibt einen grund liegenden unterschied zwischen der aussage ob man unbesiegbar ist oder ob man bis jetzt jedes spiel nur gewonnen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Jap... wär auch nett, wenn ihr diesen "Ich verkauf meinen Acc"-Kram hier raus lassen könntet.... danke


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2009)

Achso ja bei dir kann es auch heissen, dass du bis jetzt nur gegen schlechtere Spieler gespielt hast.
Da habe ich doch gut darüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Es gibt einen grund liegenden unterschied zwischen der aussage ob man unbesiegbar ist oder ob man bis jetzt jedes spiel nur gewonnen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



undbesiegbar is nix und niemand. früher oder später kommt iwer der besser is oder es wird was entwickelt was das beste kaputtmacht/ überbietet^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> undbesiegbar is nix und niemand. früher oder später kommt iwer der besser is oder es wird was entwickelt was das beste kaputtmacht/ überbietet^^



aaamen


----------



## Nuffing (8. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> undbesiegbar is nix und niemand. früher oder später kommt iwer der besser is oder es wird was entwickelt was das beste kaputtmacht/ überbietet^^



Eben aber bis jetzt jeden typ mit dem ich über so was rede kommt nur mit " ich bin der beste, ich hab dne längstenk, mich macht eh keiner platt"...


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> undbesiegbar is nix und niemand. früher oder später kommt iwer der besser is oder es wird was entwickelt was das beste kaputtmacht/ überbietet^^




Mano schöner Ava und sig aber die find die kleine die immer auf Kempachis Schulter sitzt cooler.^^


----------



## Klunker (8. Februar 2009)

Nun gut bin dann mal wirlich off. wünsche euch noch en angenehme nacht =)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Mano schöner Ava und sig aber die find die kleine die immer auf Kempachis Schulter sitzt cooler.^^



bahnhof


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Mano schöner Ava und sig aber die find die kleine die immer auf Kempachis Schulter sitzt cooler.^^



jo die is witzig^^ das witzigste finde ich das die 2 sich wirklich immer total verirren^^


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgXdiFKIeUg...feature=related


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2009)

Mir ist gerade etwas aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich bis Freitag weg bin... werde ich wahrscheinlich die 3000. Seite verpassen. So fleissig wie ihr hier spamt.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade etwas aufgefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich wett die wird schon morgen erreicht


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Ich versteh auch nix..  aber egal.

Eig. weiss doch jeder das die Koreaner die absolute Uber l337 Fraktion sind^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2009)

Hoffentlich hackt mich jemand und postet auf der 3000. Seite für mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von meine neuen Banner auf meinem mybuffed profil?
Wenn ihr aufs profil wollt einfach mal meine signatur anklicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hackt mich jemand und postet auf der 3000. Seite für mich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mach ich..mit meinen meisterhaften hackkünsten werd ich das schon hinkriegen keine angst

man nennt mich nicht umsonst den BIOS-TERMINATOR


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2009)

Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hackt mich jemand und postet auf der 3000. Seite für mich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und... dann?


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Nenne einfach passwort hier öffentlich^^dann wirst du dauch noch bestraft dafür^^aber du wirst auf der 3000. Seite erwähnt^^Schliesslich hab ich jezz Sportferien, Yeah!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und... dann?



dann war man halt einfach dabei und ist zufrieden fürs leben was sonst?


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und... dann?


Dann habe ich auf der 3000. Seite gepostet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Welcdher Teil vom profil is der "BANNER"? kann den Begriff in meinem Wortschatz nicht korreckt einordnen...


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann habe ich auf der 3000. Seite gepostet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich möchte am liebsten auf seite 8888 posten 8 ist nämlich meine glückszahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja ganz oben das teil wo kangrim drauf steht^^


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Süß... ihr seid sooo leicht zufrieden zu stellen :>


----------



## Ocian (8. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> " ich bin der beste, ich hab dne längstenk, mich macht eh keiner platt"



Hard like heroic?

Ich glaub da tun sich Männer und Frauen nichts in der Beziehung. Kommt immer auf den menschen selbst und seine Persöhnlichkeit an.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Welcdher Teil vom profil is der "BANNER"? kann den Begriff in meinem Wortschatz nicht korreckt einordnen...




Der Banner bin ich.


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2009)

@Kangrim: Das dauert noch ein bisschen. (Da hättest du aber auch am 08.08.2008 heiraten sollen xD)
Naja ich bin jetzt off. Hab ichs halt verpasst, gibt schlimmeres.
Gn8


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich möchte am liebsten auf seite 8888 posten 8 ist nämlich meine glückszahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achso, ich verstehe^^Sehr toll gemacht^^Mir gefällts


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Februar 2009)

der nachtschwärmer wird anscheinend grad von mods belagert, da krieg ich immer angst was zu schreiben :O

edit:


Skatero schrieb:


> @Kangrim: Das dauert noch ein bisschen. (Da hättest du aber auch am 08.08.2008 heiraten sollen xD)
> Naja ich bin jetzt off. Hab ichs halt verpasst, gibt schlimmeres.
> Gn8



keine angst, der kann ja immer noch am 08.08.2088 heiraten ;D

n8


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> der nachtschwärmer wird anscheinend grad von mods belagert, da krieg ich immer angst was zu schreiben :O



solange du dich benimmst sind se meistens nett^^ ausser bei carcha weiss man nie so recht ob er n bannanfall bekommt^^


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2009)

Bei meiner Ansichtseinstellung habt Ihr noch einen weiten Weg bis Seite 3000. *g*


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2009)

Wieso sollte man vor den Mods Angst haben?
Wenn du nichts Falsches schreibst, musst du keine Angst haben und die sind ja alle so lieb.
Achja ich bin jetzt wirklich weg. Gn8


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Das schlimmste das sie machen können is auf ihre Netiquette zu verweisen^^die ich mir durchgelesen habe :>Nunja, fast alles

Rede Queatsch und poste Blödsin^^so wie ich 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDQJAJPeosw...feature=related
Echt toll^^


----------



## Ocian (8. Februar 2009)

Genau wir sind alle ganz lieb und zum umarmen. Einige sollen sich sogar einsam fühlen von Zeit zu Zeit.


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Das schlimmste das sie machen können is [...]



Mh - bist du dir da so sicher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Genau wir sind alle ganz lieb und zum umarmen. Einige sollen sich sogar einsam fühlen von Zeit zu Zeit.



Muss doch nich jeder wissen :<


----------



## Ocian (8. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich meint ich mich oO


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

*Carchi und Ocian knuddel* Ich bin doch da :>


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

*Zam umarm*
bei uns in der Kirche isses schonf ast traditionell das man sich umarmt^^ Sind alle im Alter von 13-20. Nunja, is nur nen Teil der Kirche die auf das alter zugeschnitten is^^und ich muss sagen umarmen is toll :>


----------



## Ocian (8. Februar 2009)

Zum Glück, ohne dich wären wir auch eingegangen :>


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Zam umarm*
> bei uns in der Kirche isses schonf ast traditionell das man sich umarmt^^ Sind alle im Alter von 13-20. Nunja, is nur nen Teil der Kirche die auf das alter zugeschnitten is^^und ich muss sagen umarmen is toll :>


Erinnert mich an die Kuschelparties, wo sich 30 fremde Leute treffen um ein wenig zu kuscheln (nein, keinerlei sexuelle Handlungen) und sich zu halten.... das ganze in der Kirche machts natürlich noch toller oO


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Ach weisst du überhaupt was mir so in der Kirche machn? Diesen Freitag war ich nach 11 Uhr noch länger geblieben, um bei der "Moving Night" dabei zu bleiben^^wir waren etwa 15 Leute und haben Geburtstag gefeiert von ner Kollegin dort^^die wir mit "Baba" angesprochen habn^^Meine Kirche is die Beste der Welt^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Ich kann dir ja mal erzählen wie ich mir im Sommercamp 08 den Sonnenbrand weggebetet hab^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir ja mal erzählen wie ich mir im Sommercamp 08 den Sonnenbrand weggebetet hab^^



also als atheist verwende ich sonnencreme ;D


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir ja mal erzählen wie ich mir im Sommercamp 08 den Sonnenbrand weggebetet hab^^


Die Geschichte kenn ich schon, aber danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Die Geschichte kenn ich schon, aber danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich aber nicht, erzähls mir^^


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Er hatte nen Sonnenbrand, er hat gebetet, der Sonnenbrand ging weg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Er hatte nen Sonnenbrand, er hat gebetet, der Sonnenbrand ging weg...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WOW..... das ist ja der hammer :O


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2009)

Kirche? Gruppenkuscheln? Ich bin raus hier. OO


----------



## Nuffing (8. Februar 2009)

Mal ne frage... hat es nen grund warum alle mods mein Profil besuchen?^^


----------



## Ocian (8. Februar 2009)

Ja ^^


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Mal ne frage... hat es nen grund warum alle mods mein Profil besuchen?^^



Ja - den erhälst du gleich per PN. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (8. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja - den erhälst du gleich per PN.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hats mit meiner Signatur zu tun? OO?


----------



## Ocian (8. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Hats mit meiner Signatur zu tun?



Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (8. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm.... hab ich sonst was gemacht? ich mein ihr habt alle lächel smiley aber ich weiß ja was für heuchler ihr seit =P


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Hats mit meiner Signatur zu tun? OO?



Nö - die rockt. *g*


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Also es war der erste Tag, der insgesammt 7 Tagen und ich trug das gepäck meiner Schwestern und von mir und bin mal vorrausgesprungen um meine Kollegen von der Kirche zu treffen(da die, schon vorausgegangen sind mit Car und so, aber wir noch in der Ferien mit Eltern waren). Zack, gleich als ich alles Gepäck ablud, HARD-SONNENBRAND. Du kannst jeden fragen der da war^^Die könnens bezeugen. Ich hab geglüht wie ne Glühbirne. 
Nunja, ich mache das was jeder normale Mensch tun würde. Jeden Tag Sonnencreme drauf tun mit Schutzfaktor 35 oda 40...aufjedenfall das höchste das wir hatten, und in der nach Apres Soleil auf die Haut damit es weggeht...   Natürlich geht es nicht weg >.< Aber iwie auch gut so^^denn so kann ich meine Geschichte hier erzählen^^

...Also ich hab so weiter gemacht aber der Sonnenbrand wurde von tag zu Tag schlimmer. Jeder Tag war heiss und hatte nur wenige Wolken, und da wir praktisch immer in der Sonne waren... 
Also am Vorabend vor dem Taufabend (also isses der 5te Tag) ging ich einer unsere riesigen Indianer-Zelte (wir hatten 3, 2 für Jungs und 1 für die Mädels) Und war gerade in Begriff Apres Soleeil aufzutragen.
Da wurde mir klar da ich ja bekanntlich Gott um alles bitten kann. Manchmal erfüllts er sofort, manchmal später oder auch garnicht.
Da hab ich gebetet: "Gott, ich werde mir heute nacht extra kein Apres Soleil auftragen und nur auf dich vertrauen. Bitte heile meinen Sonnenbrand, wenn ich morgen aufwache, amen." Etwa so ungefähr wars^^
Ich wach auf und...hatte Sonnenbrand o.O Nunja, ich denk mir ja nix dabei^^Aber hab weiterhin keine Sonnencreme benutzt an dem tag^^
Am Nachmittag musste ich feststellen das mein ganzer Sonnenbrand wegwar... DAS WAR SO HAMMERGEIL SAG ICH EUCH. Ich habs nachher nach der Predigt in dieser Nacht vorm Micro dort erzählt^^

Achja, während der Taufe hat auch einer seine Krücken weggeworfen die er benutzen musste, weil er iwie schwer umgefallen is und sich was am Bein getan hat^^
Jop, er is, als er die Krücken fortgeworfen hat, wieder normal gegangen^^Gleich 2 Wunder an einem Tag.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Februar 2009)

hmm vllt hats was mit "freizügigkeit" zutun..man weis es nit <.<


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

Warts doch einfach ab oder willst du eventuell unangenehme Dinge lieber öffentlich besprechen? Ich nicht...


----------



## Nuffing (9. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nö - die rockt. *g*



Wuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

..jezz hab ich nen kleinen Schreibkrampf in der linken Schulter^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ..jezz hab ich nen kleinen Schreibkrampf in der linken Schulter^^



dazu muss ich mir echt grad nen sehr dummen kommentar verkneifen xDD


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wuhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber - was hatte ich die Tage über die Adols, Verfassungssachen etc. gesagt bei den Uglys? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (9. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber - was hatte ich die Tage über die Adols, Verfassungssachen etc. gesagt bei den Uglys?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach meno zami jetzt hast die signatur bestimmt schon 3 tage lang gesehen und jetzt kommts mit sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann nehm ich eben ein Sidolein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Ich kann ja vllt mal nen Link suchen wo ihr euch anhören könnt was der Pastor so sagt^^
Aber Achtung^^Schweizerdeutsch


----------



## Ocian (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich kann ja vllt mal nen Link suchen wo ihr euch anhören könnt was der Pastor so sagt^^



Lieber nicht, zumindest passe ich da


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

Langsam hört sich das an als wollte uns jemand in seine Kirche locken :> Danke, ich verzichte


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich kann ja vllt mal nen Link suchen wo ihr euch anhören könnt was der Pastor so sagt^^
> Aber Achtung^^Schweizerdeutsch



ne lass stecken du


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

ACh kommt^^wenn ihr mich so abweist reizt mich das richtig euch zu evangelisieren^^


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

Ich bin evangelisch... irgendwie... irgendwann mal getauft worden :>


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bin evangelisch... irgendwie... irgendwann mal getauft worden :>



Ich bin 2001 aus der Kirche ausgetreten.


----------



## Ocian (9. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub nicht an eine höhere Macht, nur an den ..., denn den kann man sehen, spühren und beweisen.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mich im Summercamp das erste mal mich bewusst getauft... so Babytaufe zählt bei mir nicht, da das ja irgendwie ohne seinen eigenen Willen vonstatten geht, find ich


----------



## Nuffing (9. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht an eine höhere Macht, nur an den ..., denn den kann man sehen, spühren und beweisen.



Und wer ist "Den?"


----------



## Ocian (9. Februar 2009)

Er hat 3 Buchstaben, er ist immer grausam, eklig und man erlebt ihn nur allein.


----------



## Nuffing (9. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Er hat 3 Buchstaben, er ist immer grausam, eklig und man erlebt ihn nur allein.



hmm, ARM?^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Februar 2009)

ich war mal orhtodox, dann in deutschland angekommen hat man mich gefragt ob ich nu katholisch oder evangelisch bin, ich hab einfach evangelisch gesagt weils "cooler" geklungen hat xD und die meisten mit denen ich zutun hatte es auch waren, aber ich wurde nie konfirmiert weil ich im pfarrerunterricht ständig zu viel scheiße gebaut habe und irgendwann rausgeflogen bin ...


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2009)

Sex?

...sorry.
Ich hab klebrig gelesen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Sex?
> 
> ...sorry.
> Ich hab klebrig gelesen..
> ...





> Er hat 3 Buchstaben, er ist immer grausam, eklig und *man erlebt ihn nur allein*.



*kommentar verkneif*


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

lol ich war noch nie in nem Pfarrerunterricht oder Religionsstunde oda so :> Auch urde ich nie Konfirmiert. Meiner Meinung soll es nix kosten, nen Christ zu sein, oder Konfirmiert zu werden. Ich hab nie für solche Sachen gezahlt und werde ich auch nie. Bei Camps sieht das nat. anders aus... da müssen die Leute die das Veranstalten ja irgendwie finanzieren.^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht an eine höhere Macht, nur an den ..., denn den kann man sehen, spühren und beweisen.



an ne höhere macht sollte man schon glauben, zwar nicht unbedingt jetzt an gott..sondern an egal was...ein mensch braucht immer was höheres was ihm kraft verleiht


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2009)

Pshht...
Das war durchaus bewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2009)

Rofl - ich hab grad den Chipmunks-Teaser zu "Disaster Movie" in unserem Werbebanner gesehen - der rockt. *g* Der Film wohl weniger


----------



## Rubin (9. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin 2001 aus der Kirche ausgetreten.


Laut der kath. Kirche kann man nicht aus der Kirche austreten, man kann nur keine Kirchensteuer bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Das ist zumindest der offizielle Teil *hust*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> lol ich war noch nie in nem Pfarrerunterricht oder Religionsstunde oda so :> Auch urde ich nie Konfirmiert. Meiner Meinung soll es nix kosten, nen Christ zu sein, oder Konfirmiert zu werden. Ich hab nie für solche Sachen gezahlt und werde ich auch nie. Bei Camps sieht das nat. anders aus... da müssen die Leute die das Veranstalten ja irgendwie finanzieren.^^



bei konfirmation zahlste auch nix, man wird sogar ehr bei der konfifeier von verwanden meist sehr großzügig beschenkt..im schnitt haben alle meine kumpels auf der feier von 500 bis 1500 euro eingesammelt...naja ich hab ehh kaum verwandschaft von dessen kanns mir wayne sein ob ich nu konfirmiert wurde oder nit^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Endlich nen anständigen Link gefunden^^Ohmann, ich muss wohl ein Paar Videos drehen und ins Youtube stellen^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYKZPCEjrj8...=1&index=14


----------



## Ocian (9. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ein mensch braucht immer was höheres was ihm kraft verleiht



Ich weis was ich kann, was ich bin und was ich möchte. Von daher, was könnte mir eine höhere Macht bieten?
Sogar in den schwersten Stunden meines bisherigen lebends brauchte ich keine Unterstützung von einer höheren Macht.
Das zählt aber nur für mich und man sollte es nicht verallgemeinern, denn jeder sollte an etwas glauben ich an den ...


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich weis was ich kann, was ich bin und was ich möchte. Von daher, was könnte mir eine höhere Macht bieten?
> Sogar in den schwersten Stunden meines bisherigen lebends brauchte ich keine Unterstützung von einer höheren Macht.
> Das zählt aber nur für mich und man sollte es nicht verallgemeinern, denn jeder sollte an etwas glauben ich an den ...



Wenn man weiss wer man ist reicht das völlig, /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> Laut der kath. Kirche kann man nicht aus der Kirche austreten, man kann nur keine Kirchensteuer bezahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was habe ich als Ossi mit der katholischen Kirche am Hut? *g*


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was habe ich als Ossi mit der katholischen Kirche am Hut? *g*


Was sind für dich Pfannkuchen? :>


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Hier nen Lied das ich gefunden hab. Echt schwer was zu finden auf youtube^^
Nur eins der wenigen Lieder, wir schreiben auch so alle Jahre 2 Neue^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOSrMOOK2xI...516&index=3


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Was sind für dich Pfannkuchen? :>



Eierkuchen heisst dat! ;D


----------



## Ocian (9. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Was sind für dich Pfannkuchen? :>



In Jena und Leipzig sind Pfannkuchen, das was für Hamburger Berliner sind.
Aber der Osten ist ja groß.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> In Jena und Leipzig sind Pfannkuchen, das was für Hamburger Berliner sind.
> Aber der Osten ist ja groß.


Also, in Dessau waren Pfannkuchen auch Berliner und wenn ich mich nicht irre in Magdeburg auch noch.


----------



## Ocian (9. Februar 2009)

Pfannkuchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Berliner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer bitte sagt denn Eierkuchen? oO


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2009)

Also im Raum Halberstadt bis Magdeburg nennt man die dinger einfach Berliner - zumindest hab ich es nie anders erlebt und ich bin auch nen Zoni, jedenfalls gebürtig.
EDIT: Eierkuchen ist nur nen anderes Wort für den von dir geposteten Pfannkuchen.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

also ich ned.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

Eierkuchen sagt man da wo Pfannkuchen keine Berliner sind :>


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2009)

Mh - Essen .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 How i made you® ugly


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Februar 2009)

joo von pfannkuchen bis zum eierkuchen ist es garnicht sooo weit entfernt ;P


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

Ich versteh nur nicht, warum man Berliner Pfannkuchen nennt... :>


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

EierAuflauf... guckt nach bei schnelle Kochrezepte und sucht meinen Beitrag^^


----------



## Rubin (9. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Pfannkuchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke... nun muss ich morgen früh 30 Minuten früher aufstehen damit ich mir Pfannkuchen "Palatschinken" machen kann.. *sabber*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich versteh nur nicht, warum man Berliner Pfannkuchen nennt... :>



vllt weil sie mit vieeeeel fantasie irgendwie ne eierform haben oder so? xD


----------



## Nuffing (9. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Pfannkuchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na danke jetzt hab ich wieder hunger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (9. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich versteh nur nicht, warum man Berliner Pfannkuchen nennt... :>



Ich auch nicht, würde man ihn in eine Pfanne tun würde er kaputt gehen oO


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Warum haben Schinken und Turm keinen Zusammenhang?


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> vllt weil sie mit vieeeeel fantasie irgendwie ne eierform haben oder so? xD


Aber dann würde man *die* doch Eierkuchen nennen... und Berliner werden nicht in der Pfanne gemacht, oder? *grübel*


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2009)

Warscheinlich weil er in einer Pfanne in Butterschmalz "gebacken" wurde. Irgendwie sowas.. ^^'


----------



## Ocian (9. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Warscheinlich weil er in einer Pfanne in Butterschmalz "gebacken" wurde.



Du hast noch nie Berliner gemacht oder? ^^

Ich sag dazu nur Wasserbad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Na danke jetzt hab ich wieder hunger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hätte lieber 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Du hast noch nie Berliner gemacht oder? ^^
> 
> Ich sag dazu nur Wasserbad
> 
> ...



Meinste die hat man vor 200 Jahren auch so gemacht? ^^


----------



## Ocian (9. Februar 2009)

Das wäre genau das richtige nun Lilly, wir verstehen uns :>

Den Teig und heißes Wasser gab es auch schon vor 200 Jahren ^^


----------



## Rubin (9. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich hätte lieber
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gleich beginn ich zu weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *magen knurr*


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Du hast noch nie Berliner gemacht oder? ^^
> 
> Ich sag dazu nur Wasserbad
> 
> ...


Wasserbad? Verwechselst du die grad mit Germknödel?^^


----------



## Ocian (9. Februar 2009)

Nein ich verwechsle nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubin (9. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wasserbad? Verwechselst du die grad mit Germknödel?^^


Ich check erst jetzt das ihr Krapfen meint...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich hätte lieber
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das sieht mir nach zu viel von diesem komischen weisen dingens da aus ...sahne oder was soll das sein...ich stelle mir ehr vor dass es im mund sich einfach nur so anfühlt als ob man sich spraysahne in den mund einfach sprühen würde und obendrauf diese streuschokolade machen würde ;P


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2009)

Gesprächsumlenkung Richtung Gemüse? 
Das ist weit leichter zu definieren!


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> Ich check erst jetzt das ihr Krapfen meint...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verwirrend, dieses deutsch

@Ren: Das soll Tiramisu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Fooddesigner werden das Bild gemacht haben und irgendeinen Ersatz genommen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (9. Februar 2009)

Man kanns auch im Ölbad machen, darauf stehe ich aber geschmacklich nicht ^^


----------



## Rubin (9. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> verwirrend, dieses deutsch


*nick* .. wobei Berliner irgendwie nach Würstchen klingt. Gibts davon auch ne Würstchen Variante?


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> *nick* .. wobei Berliner irgendwie nach Würstchen klingt. Gibts davon auch ne Würstchen Variante?



Was du meinst ist wohl Wiener.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja Würstchen werden irgendwie immer nach Orten/Gebieten benannt.. Thüringer, Nürnberger usw..


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> *nick* .. wobei Berliner irgendwie nach Würstchen klingt. Gibts davon auch ne Würstchen Variante?


Ich kenn nur Frankfurter :>


----------



## Ocian (9. Februar 2009)

Was du meinst, ist glaub ich ne Thüringer ^^


----------



## Rubin (9. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was du meinst ist wohl Wiener..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ne Wiener kenn ich.. das ist ja Österreichisch..

@Ocian: Genau!!!


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2009)

Ich meinte nur weils halt ähnlich klingt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

So ihr Lieben, ich muss ins Bett :> Eine schöne Nacht euch noch.


----------



## Rubin (9. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> So ihr Lieben, ich muss ins Bett :> Eine schöne Nacht euch noch.



Tschöööö!


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (9. Februar 2009)

Ich geh auch mal off =D Xbox 360 auf nem röhrenfernseher ist nicht so dolle da spiel ich lieber wieder jetzt mit meinen Monitor weiter. Bis morgen


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2009)

Ich verabschiede mich hier auch mal, hab jetzt Montags den ersten Block nichtmehr frei ;/


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Juhu, ich hab endlich mehr als 500 Kommentare hinterlassen^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Februar 2009)

In a mirror, darkly...


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Guden Abend!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (9. Februar 2009)

Guden Abend!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Februar 2009)

Gutten Append


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Nabend ihr Warmduscher


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Warmduscher


Nabend du Melih


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2009)

Mein Kinder.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Mann.... bin schon zu spät..


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Mein Kinder.



Entweder du hast ein e ausversehen vergessen, oder du bist der Deutschen Grammatik nicht mächtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

ich komm mit nem tennisschläger, denn wir sind ghettokinder.... Rofl^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

WtF Brille o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WtF Brille o_O


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLLsmXsudX8

... xD


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich komm mit nem tennisschläger, denn wir sind ghettokinder.... Rofl^^



...............................................................................


WTF?


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

O M F G


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> O M F G


ich muss immer so lachen, wenn ich das höre... 
vor allem, wenn man sich ma anguckt, wie der aussieht xD


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich muss immer so lachen, wenn ich das höre...
> vor allem, wenn man sich ma anguckt, wie der aussieht xD


Lachen? Sone Musik ist zum weinen o_O


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLLsmXsudX8
> 
> ... xD



....o_0


So eine ineinander gereimte gequierlte Scheise hab ich lange nicht mehr gehört.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLLsmXsudX8
> 
> ... xD



Du bekommst wohl nicht genug davon wa?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachen? Sone Musik ist zum weinen o_O


wieso^^



Benji9 schrieb:


> Du bekommst wohl nicht genug davon wa?^^


*g*


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Entweder du hast ein e ausversehen vergessen, oder du bist der Deutschen Grammatik nicht mächtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"moin"


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso^^


Wieso? 
Weil das der totale mist ist o.O


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> "moin"



Nabend, Kakaowasser das in einem Tetrapack Verpackt ist und Tanzt


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Weil das der totale mist ist o.O


das machts doch grad so lustig.^^
der kann net ma nen guten text auf den beat packen udn hat kein rhytmusgefühl^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

"Hiho" ... Wer hat dieses Wort erfunden? Ich begrüss meine Geschwister nur noch mit "Moin", "Hiho" oder "Hajimemashite"


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das machts doch grad so lustig.^^
> der kann net ma nen guten text auf den beat packen udn hat kein rhytmusgefühl^^


Ich glaube du hast das mittlerweile auf deinen Mp3 Player oder Handy und dann noch als Klingelton ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast das mittlerweile auf deinen Mp3 Player oder Handy und dann noch als Klingelton ><


aufm mp3 player hab ichs wirklich xD

aber net aufm handy als klingelton...
da hab ich immer noch BO^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aufm mp3 player hab ichs wirklich xD


........................................


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> "Hiho" ... Wer hat dieses Wort erfunden? Ich begrüss meine Geschwister nur noch mit "Moin", "Hiho" oder "Hajimemashite"



Ich begrüße mein Kleinen Bruder mit "Na, Laufender Meter, Alles fit im schritt?" :/


----------



## mookuh (9. Februar 2009)

abend


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

@ Melih:
Wie alt ist der? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich begrüße mein Kleinen Bruder mit "Na, Laufender Meter, Alles fit im schritt?" :/


ich würd dir als kleiner bro dann erstma dahintreten.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Melih:
> Wie alt ist der?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



14  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Grüne Brille

Dann geb ich dasm it 3 fache stärke ins Gesicht zurück, als dankeschön


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Dann geht die Begrüßung *g*
@ Mookuh:
Abend :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> @Grüne Brille
> 
> Dann geb ich dasm it 3 fache stärke ins Gesicht zurück, als dankeschön


als psychologe so ne reaktion? du könntest den doch besser fertigmachen =P


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> als psychologe so ne reaktion? du könntest den doch besser fertigmachen =P


Er will ihn net verstören...^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich "Grüne Brille" lese muss ich immer zwangsläufig an ne Klobrille denken...


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann geht die Begrüßung *g*



Naja, Dafür grüßt er mich mit "Arschloch" oder "Schwätzer"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



@Grüne brille

ich will ihn Respekt einflössen, und nicht zum Selbstmord bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn ich "Grüne Brille" lese muss ich immer zwangsläufig an ne Klobrille denken...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn ich "Grüne Brille" lese muss ich immer zwangsläufig an ne Klobrille denken...



Es gibt doch diese coolen durchsichtigen Klobrillen mit Stacheldraht drin. An denen hab ich immer viel Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Naja, Dafür grüßt er mich mit "Arschloch" oder "Schwätzer"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Passt doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Es gibt doch diese coolen durchsichtigen Klobrillen mit Stacheldraht drin. An denen hab ich immer viel Spaß.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ähem... oO


----------



## Falathrim (9. Februar 2009)

Der Song is ja mal echt übelst lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Unterstützt mich...ich hab n Referat zu halten morgen und bin vllt bei der Hälfte grad...ich hasse Französisch, auch wenn das Thema funny ist (Ska 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Es gibt doch diese coolen durchsichtigen Klobrillen mit Stacheldraht drin. An denen hab ich immer viel Spaß.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schenk so eine der Brille zum Geburtstag


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Passt doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Arschloch passt, das geb ich gerne zu, aber doch net Schwätzer o_0



ps:


Es ist geil, ein Arschloch zu sein! Es ist geil, richtig fies und dreckig zu sein, Es ist geil, ein Arschloch zu sein *sing*


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Arschloch passt, das geb ich gerne zu, aber doch net Schwätzer o_0


doch, das bringt der beruf mit sich.
nicht nur zuhören, sondern schwafeln^^


----------



## mookuh (9. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Unterstützt mich...ich hab n Referat zu halten morgen und bin vllt bei der Hälfte grad...ich hasse Französisch, auch wenn das Thema funny ist (Ska
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auf gehts du schaffst das^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Arschloch passt, das geb ich gerne zu, aber doch net Schwätzer o_0


Wieso net? Soll er dich Seelenklempner nennen?^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Was heisst Ska?


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was heisst Ska?


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ska


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso net? Soll er dich Seelenklempner nennen?^^



Ne, aber Psychobat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ne, aber Psychobat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


psychofledermaus?


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ne, aber Psychobat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zum glück muss ich nie zu solchen Typen wie dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> psychofledermaus?



Nein, Psychisch gestörter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@Razyl

pff

kennst mich doch gar nicht!!!


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> @Razyl
> 
> pff
> 
> kennst mich doch gar nicht!!!


Allein dein Beruf reicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich brauch sowas net o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Nein, Psychisch gestörter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann schreibs richtig


----------



## Falathrim (9. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL1kmwb5kGs

Also das da heißt Ska-Punk <3


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Allein dein Beruf reicht aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sch°°° Vorurteile


ich sag ja auch nicht das du völlig bescheuert ist weil du Obama in den Arsch kriechst weil er Schwarz ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Sch°°° Vorurteile
> ich sag ja auch nicht das du völlig bescheuert ist weil du Obama in den Arsch kriechst weil er Schwarz ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Voruteile ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und zum 2.
Kriech ich ihn in den Ar***? Hm, ich denke nicht (und will es auch net hoffen -.-)


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kriech ich ihn in den Ar***? Hm, ich denke nicht (und will es auch net hoffen -.-)




Dein Avater sagt alles, Vorurteile ftw, ne?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Dein Avater sagt alles, Vorurteile ftw, ne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mag nur den Ava, da er lustig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich ja den Ava net nutzen durfe der vorher drinne war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Februar 2009)

Und ausserdem...wer hat denn schon nen verdammten Rennfahrer in der Signatur und solidarisiert sich auch noch mit dem...wie erbärmlich ist denn das? Kann doch nur nen Troll oder Suchti-Fanboy sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag nur den Ava, da er lustig ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schick mir mal per pm dein altes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: bin kurz mal ein  Dorf abseilen


----------



## Tabuno (9. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und ausserdem...wer hat denn schon nen verdammten Rennfahrer in der Signatur und solidarisiert sich auch noch mit dem...wie erbärmlich ist denn das? Kann doch nur nen Troll oder Suchti-Fanboy sein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pfff massa ist cool *verteidigt razyl*


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Schick mir mal per pm dein altes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast das echt net mitbekommen? o.O
Ich hatte da ein Anti-Faschismus Symbol drinne (kennste sicherlich, das berühmte Kreuz wird in die Tonne geworfen von den schwarzen Strichmännchen).

@ Fala:
Massa ist cool! 
@ Tabuno: Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Skapunk is nicht so mein geschmackt...

Hei, wie wärs mit ner Runde Poker? *Karten hochhält"


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Skapunk is nicht so mein geschmackt...
> 
> Hei, wie wärs mit ner Runde Poker? *Karten hochhält"


Um echtes Geld?


----------



## Tabuno (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Skapunk is nicht so mein geschmackt...
> 
> Hei, wie wärs mit ner Runde Poker? *Karten hochhält"


Welche Plattform


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Um echtes Geld?


nein, um steine mit löchern drin


----------



## Kangrim (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Schick mir mal per pm dein altes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kennst du doch. Stichmännchen papiereimer Hakenkreuz


_*Post 1000!!!!*_


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast das echt net mitbekommen? o.O
> Ich hatte da ein Anti-Faschismus Symbol drinne (kennste sicherlich, das berühmte Kreuz wird in die Tonne geworfen von den schwarzen Strichmännchen).



oh stimmt ja 



ich wollte mir mal eimne neue signatur machen, aber bekam von Lillyan post und sie sagte ich soll die Signatur weg machen sonst bannt die mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: kann dir mal die signatur schicken (ist nichts perverses)


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein, um steine mit löchern drin


Boah coooooooooooool!
@ melih:
Ok :>


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

kennst du eine? ich kenn keine^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ps: kann dir mal die signatur schicken (ist nichts perverses)


gieve


----------



## Tabuno (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> kennst du eine? ich kenn keine^^


PokerStars hab grad 7 $


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Ohja, gib mal deine Sig her^^will sie auch beurteilen

#Kangrim: Gz^^Ihc bin schon über 500


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

So hab das jetzt geschickt,

war aber nur ein teil der sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Melih da war kein Bild!!!!^^
edith:
O.O naja gut, wirkt evtl. provozierend^^


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Melih da war kein Bild!!!!^^
> edith:
> O.O naja gut, wirkt evtl. provozierend^^



Also ich finde es witzig


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Also ich finde es witzig


m²


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Also ich finde es witzig


Ich auch, aber vllt. andere net.

Gnah noch 5 Tage >>


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gnah noch 5 Tage >>


dann stirbste?


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann stirbste?


Hätteste wohl gerne?


----------



## Tabuno (9. Februar 2009)

ja da is samstag, toll


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hätteste wohl gerne?


sach an, was sonst ist


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2009)

So,re ihr kleinen Katzenfetischisten o.0


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Februar 2009)

ich bin off, cucuc


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sach an, was sonst ist


9.2.(heute) + 5 tage => 14.2.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 9.2.(heute) + 5 tage => 14.2.


aso
valentinstag oder meinste was anderes?


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> So,re ihr kleinen Katzenfetischisten o.0



Ich mag Katzen (auser Lillyan aber das ist ein anderes Thema) aber doch kein fetischist


----------



## chopi (9. Februar 2009)

Valentinstag...mist,da muss man doch was machen >_<


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aso
> valentinstag oder meinste was anderes?


Wow einer hats gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubin (9. Februar 2009)

Abend!


----------



## Tabuno (9. Februar 2009)

einen tag die die welt nicht braucht :<


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> einen tag die die welt nicht braucht :<


/sign


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> einen tag die die welt nicht braucht :<



Naja, an dem tag kann man sich aber an der Freundin/Frau einschleimen um danach Geschlechtsverkehr mit ihnen haben *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Naja, an dem tag kann man sich aber an der Freundin/Frau einschleimen um danach Geschlechtsverkehr mit ihnen haben *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du denkst immer nur an das eine o.O


----------



## Tabuno (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Naja, an dem tag kann man sich aber an der Freundin/Frau einschleimen um danach Geschlechtsverkehr mit ihnen haben *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Na du, was für wörter ihr benutzt :>


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du denkst immer nur an das eine o.O



Stimmt doch gar nicht! Ich hab nur die Fakten und die pure Wahrheit aufn Tisch gelegt!


----------



## Falathrim (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Naja, an dem tag kann man sich aber an der Freundin/Frau einschleimen um danach Geschlechtsverkehr mit ihnen haben *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was allerdings eine Freundin/Frau vorraussetzt

Wenn man diese nicht hat, ist der Tag einer der deprimierendsten Tage im Jahr -..-


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Stimmt doch gar nicht! Ich hab nur die Fakten und die pure Wahrheit aufn Tisch gelegt!


Jaja...^^
Ganz klaaaaa Melih *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Stimmt doch gar nicht! Ich hab nur die Fakten und die pure Wahrheit aufn Tisch gelegt!


da muss ich melih ma recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jaja...^^
> Ganz klaaaaa Melih *g*



aber der tag ist wichtig, besonders in Japan, da in Japan die alten Ehepaare im durschnitt 3 mal im jahr geschlechtsverkehr miteinander haben (mit Valentinstag 4 mal im jahr)


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> aber der tag ist wichtig, besonders in Japan, da in Japan die alten Ehepaare im durschnitt 3 mal im jahr geschlechtsverkehr miteinander haben (mit Valentinstag 4 mal im jahr)


Aha! wieder was dazugelernt *g*


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Laasen wir die Faken unterem Tisch und dichten wieder gequirlten Mist zusammen...


----------



## Mayven (9. Februar 2009)

Gute Nabend Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aha! wieder was dazugelernt *g*



ich hab auch gehört das 20% der Yaoi hentai manga käufer/inen männlich sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo.
Kann man Teig verfilzen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Kann man Teig verfilzen?


wenn du ihm rastalocken machst: ja


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Wie sieht eine Giraffe von innen aus?


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wie sieht eine Giraffe von innen aus?



Rot?


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Wer ist diese Figur in meiner Signatur?


----------



## Kangrim (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wer ist diese Figur in meiner Signatur?



Konata aus Lucky Star


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wer ist diese Figur in meiner Signatur?



Konata (die blaue) und die andere Yutaka (mit den rosa haaren)


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Hm, gna wird das ein schrecklicher februar, naja was solls^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Welche Signatur hatte Kangrim vor diese hier?
Btw: Hat er in der Gallery von Mybuffed-Profil^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Februar 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Falathrim (9. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend


tach


----------



## Kangrim (9. Februar 2009)

Ist Benji heute der Quizmaster oder wie?^^


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Welche Signatur hatte Kangrim vor diese hier?
> Btw: Hat er in der Gallery von Mybuffed-Profil^^



eine mit Soul eater


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend Selor
@ Kangrim:
Scheint wohl, macht den Thread aber langweiliger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Wenn ihrs nicht wisst werd ich es auflösen...auf wunsch^^

Btw: Jop bin ich^^Macht Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn ihrs nicht wisst werd ich es auflösen...auf wunsch^^
> 
> Btw: Jop bin ich^^Macht Spass
> 
> ...



lol nein, ich bin der wahre quizmaster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ps: wenn ihr erratet wie die 4 Figuren in meiner signatur heißen und aus welchen anime sie kommen bekommt ihr ein keks


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Naja ich geh schlafen!
Nacht euch


----------



## Tabuno (9. Februar 2009)

geh mal auch off n8


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich!
Wieviele Mädchen müssen mindestens in einem Anime sein?


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2

ps:
wenn ihr erratet wie die 4 Figuren in meiner signatur heißen und aus welchen anime sie kommen bekommt ihr ein keks


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Gz^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

hab ich nie gesehen... die eine heisst Yuri^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hab ich nie gesehen... die eine heisst Yuri^^


hiess yuri nicht nur eine art von diesem lesbenzeugs?


----------



## Falathrim (9. Februar 2009)

Hmm...Benji hat sich 1 1/2 Jahre vor mir angemeldet und ich hab zusammen mit meinem gebannten Todesschleicher 800 Posts mehr als er o.0 Schockierend.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

oh... roflmao xD


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hab ich nie gesehen... die eine heisst Yuri^^



fail,


ich geb dir ein typ es sind aus zwei verschiedene animes

2ter tipp: klick auf meine signatur


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Nunja, hab erst vor nen Monat angefangen, so richtig zu posten^^sonst war ich allerhöchsten bei den Kommentaren bei den artikeln


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

2 hab ich glaubs.. Chikane und Himeko


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> 2 hab ich glaubs.. Chikane und Himeko



Richtig. und aus welchen anime?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ps: und wer von den vier ist Chikane und wer Himeko?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Februar 2009)

nabnd


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

lol, einfach^^ Kannaduki no Miko

hmm, für mich sehen beide gleich aus...ich glaub die links


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> lol, einfach^^ Kannaduki no Miko
> 
> hmm, für mich sehen beide gleich aus...ich glaub die links



1. Fail, es heißt KannZuki no miko o_0


2. Richtig und wei heißen die links und aus welchen anime`?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> 1. Fail, es heißt KannZuki no miko o_0


 das ist nur ein sononym oO


edit: wobei ne...^^...kannaduki, kannadzuki oder kannatsuki ist richtig ;P

kanzuki gibts nich


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> das ist nur ein sononym oO
> 
> 
> edit: wobei ne...^^...kannaduki, kannadzuki oder kannatsuki ist richtig ;P
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kannazuki_no_miko


*hust*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kannazuki_no_miko
> 
> 
> *hust*



jo..irgendwas von "kannzuki" kann ich trotzdem nix lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: benji hat schon recht, so wie er es geschrieben hat kann mann so lassen


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

aber Kannzuki geht nicht^^obwohl...theoretisch schon... naja egal. Die anderen weiss ich nicht.
Ich hab nur den Namen im Video gesehen und ihn auf meiner Lieblings animeseite gesucht und die beiden namen gefunden^^bei den Anderen hab ich ja kein Link der den Titel preisgibt


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Yami to B&#333;shi to Hon no Tabibito heißt es


Die Blonde heißt(rechts): hatsumi und die andere hazuki (und beide haben den gleichen nachnamen :/)


----------



## RAV88 (9. Februar 2009)

nabend


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Februar 2009)

hat einer lust auf ein wc3 oder dota 1on1 match gegen mich? :O ich mach auch mit listchecker auf 4 nice ping^^


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

kann kein Dota spielen -.- (zu schlecht)


ich frag mal mein Bruder, der ist gut in Dota xD


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

ich hab bock^^wie soll der name sein?


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

ich glaub der heißt Mouz/levent oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ps: der ist gestern erst von dota turnier zurück gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ich hab bock^^wie soll der name sein?



welches game? dota oder normal wc3? ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ich glaub der heißt Mouz/levent oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ist levent nicht bei MYM?..kA xD


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Also wie sol map heissen? oder du? würd gern mitmachen^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Dota pls


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

Bin schon im Battle.net^^


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ist levent nicht bei MYM?..kA xD




Nene, der hat mir erzählt das er zu Mouz gewechselt ist


ps: der hat mir auch gesagt das er diesen Turnier (also gestern vorgestern usw) 1 platz gemacht hat, der hat 500 euro und ein neues headset tastatur und eine Maus bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Also wie sol map heissen? oder du? würd gern mitmachen^^



also normal wc3? wie wärs mit terenas stellung? gamename: hallo123


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

...Da schlägt er mich aber bei weitem.. ich bin nicht sooo gut^^aber wird immer besser. Also, wie soll der Name heissen? Ich  kann nicht hosten


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ...Da schlägt er mich aber bei weitem.. ich bin nicht sooo gut^^aber wird immer besser. Also, wie soll der Name heissen? Ich  kann nicht hosten



bin auch eingerostet...spiel eig. nurnoch dota und lang nitmehr normales wc3 gezoggt...gamename steht im vorherigen post


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

schade das auf mein pc grad kein wc3 ist sonst hättich zugeschaut wie ihr spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (9. Februar 2009)

keiner da ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (9. Februar 2009)

Hier,spiel auch viel DotA aber in Garena ;P


----------



## arenasturm (9. Februar 2009)

oh also doch nich allein hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Februar 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> oh also doch nich allein hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö bin wieder da..un auch glei wieder weg ins bett :O


----------



## Minastirit (10. Februar 2009)

keinr hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

re... aber geh wieder


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> re... aber geh wieder



dota üben?^^


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

war gerade^^ Geh noch einer Runde und dann geeh ich schlafen. Cucu


----------



## Templer2k (10. Februar 2009)

baaah kann irgendwie ned pennen so n scheis und das video brauch auch ewig zum konvertieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Jutn Abend.
Wer von euch geht für mich nächste Woche ins Krankenhaus? *g*


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

FIRST

Nein! Ich hab verloren...


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jutn Abend.
> Wer von euch geht für mich nächste Woche ins Krankenhaus? *g*


niemand!!!



Benji9 schrieb:


> FIRST


hahahaha^^


----------



## Manoroth (10. Februar 2009)

moiin


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> niemand!!!


Ach menno :/


----------



## Manoroth (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach menno :/



ne mano net menno


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne mano net menno


Nein ich meine deutlich: Menno


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne mano net menno


och menno mano oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

\\//_ Live long and prosper


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> och menno mano oO


Nein nein nein,
Och menno Brille, warum nicht?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein nein nein,
> Och menno Brille, warum nicht?


weil du ins krankenhaus sollst! hophop


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> weil du ins krankenhaus sollst! hophop


Erst nächste Woche, nicht jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erst nächste Woche, nicht jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh noez!
nja, ich hoffe für dich, du bist privatversichert =P


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oh noez!
> nja, ich hoffe für dich, du bist privatversichert =P


Nicht wirklich....^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich....^^


Oo


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe du kriegst ne tolle Krankenschwester ab^^


----------



## Nuffing (10. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Oo


hmmmm?
@Benji:
Wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ugly-Smiley - Karina ist wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

ACh... nix^^*pfeif*


----------



## Nuffing (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ugly-Smiley - Karina ist wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du kriegst ne tolle Krankenschwester ab^^


ohne priv versicherung gibt nur fette =P



Razyl schrieb:


> hmmmm?


ja biste nicht privatversichert oder war das auf was anderes bezogen?


----------



## Manoroth (10. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jutn abend und nettes zungenpiercing^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

Tjoar... viel Spaß im KH^^


----------



## Nuffing (10. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn abend und nettes zungenpiercing^^



Damit gehts lecken besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja biste nicht privatversichert oder war das auf was anderes bezogen?


Nein bin ich net. Bisher gehts auch so einwandfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Karina:
*too much information*


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Damit gehts lecken besser


macht aber die zähne kaputt


----------



## Nuffing (10. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> macht aber die zähne kaputt



Manchmal sind opfer nötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Tjoar... viel Spaß im KH^^


Danke selor, werd ich haben, ist eh nur ne kleine OP...


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Karina:
> *too much information*


ach, das ist eh alles nur eindeutig zweideutig.
nur nachm lecken schlucken oder spucken ist die frage...

(keien sorge, ich mach keine zweideutigkeiten mehr *g*)


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

@Karina: Biste betrunken? Ja, Nein?


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Manchmal sind opfer nötig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohne Zähne sieht's aber scheiße aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach, das ist eh alles nur eindeutig zweideutig.
> nur nachm lecken schlucken oder spucken ist die frage...
> 
> (keien sorge, ich mach keine zweideutigkeiten mehr *g*)


Brille - wir wollen deine Nachtaktivitäten nicht wissen.
@ Benji:
Da fehlt "vielleicht".


----------



## Nuffing (10. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> @Karina: Biste betrunken? Ja, Nein?



villeicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille - wir wollen deine Nachtaktivitäten nicht wissen.


tse was du sau da wohl immer hineininterprätierst...
btw wo wirste operiert, bzw was wird gemacht


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

@Razyl: Hab ich MIT ABSICHT ausgelassen^^KEine Geheimnisse im Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

m-m-m-m-m-monsterlaggggg


----------



## Nuffing (10. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> btw wo wirste operiert, bzw was wird gemacht



Geschlechtsangleichende hab ich gehört =D


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tse was du sau da wohl immer hineininterprätierst...
> btw wo wirste operiert, bzw was wird gemacht


An meinen linken fuß, der ja eigentlich wieder ok war nach den bruch voriges jahr (vor den Sommerferien) aber nun doch etwas wohl scheiße war, wie ich heute im Sportunterricht bemerkt habe :/


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

--------Dummer Doppelpost hier--------


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

Laggilaglag...

Buffed.de geht mir manchmal echt auf die Nüsse mit dem ganzen rumgelagge...


----------



## Rhokan (10. Februar 2009)

n'Abend mädels, bin auch mal wieder da



> Buffed.de geht mir manchmal echt auf die Nüsse mit dem ganzen rumgelagge...



Wenns ganz down is erst recht...


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Laggilaglag...
> 
> Buffed.de geht mir manchmal echt auf die Nüsse mit dem ganzen rumgelagge...


und das schon seit geraumer zeit...


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Geschlechtsangleichende hab ich gehört =D


Nö, sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Geschlechtsangleichende hab ich gehört =D


wolltste ihm da mit deiner erfahrung helfen?


----------



## Rhokan (10. Februar 2009)

lol.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

Ich mein... was ist da los? Hat Zam den Server angepinkelt? ^^ Oder wird der Server per Fahrradantrieb betrieben und zu den Lagzeiten müssen sie den Praktikanten wechseln der auf dem Rad strampelt?


----------



## Nuffing (10. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wolltste ihm da mit deiner erfahrung helfen?



Sorry aber ich Operier keine Patienten um und anders rum kann man mit erfahrungen in den bereich sicherlich nicht helfen,sollte dir klar sein.


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich mein... was ist da los? Hat Zam den Server angepinkelt? ^^ Oder wird der Server per Fahrradantrieb betrieben und zu den Lagzeiten müssen sie den Praktikanten wechseln der auf dem Rad strampelt?


Vielleicht beides


----------



## Rhokan (10. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich mein... was ist da los? Hat Zam den Server angepinkelt? ^^ Oder wird der Server per Fahrradantrieb betrieben und zu den Lagzeiten müssen sie den Praktikanten wechseln der auf dem Rad strampelt?



Wieso erinnert mich das an diesen Thread....


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich Operier keine Patienten um und anders rum kann man mit erfahrungen in den bereich sicherlich nicht helfen,sollte dir klar sein.


türlich kann man das. du könntest ihm sagen, wie es dir danach ging, etc.


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> türlich kann man das. du könntest ihm sagen, wie es dir danach ging, etc.


Könnten wir bitte das thema seinlassen? Es nur eine kleine OP am fuß, mehr net o.O


----------



## Nuffing (10. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> türlich kann man das. du könntest ihm sagen, wie es dir danach ging, etc.



Auch da muss ich dich entäuschen ich bin so auf die welt gekommen wie ich jetzt bin, dh von anfang an mit Pirmären weiblichen körper und geschlechtsteilen, dh ich kann ihn bei dem thema gar nicht helfen, wirst du übernehmen müssen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Könnten wir bitte das thema seinlassen? Es nur eine kleine OP am fuß, mehr net o.O


ich nehme an, die narkose ist nur lokal am fuß dann?


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Auch da muss ich dich entäuschen ich bin so auf die welt gekommen wie ich jetzt bin, dh von anfang an mit Pirmären weiblichen körper und geschlechtsteilen, dh ich kann ihn bei dem thema gar nicht helfen, wirst du übernehmen müssen.


Ja das sagen alle....^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Brille:
Jap.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Auch da muss ich dich entäuschen ich bin so auf die welt gekommen wie ich jetzt bin, dh von anfang an mit Pirmären weiblichen körper und geschlechtsteilen,



Beweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Beweisen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also selor... das hätte ich von dir net erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Beweisen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wiso war klar das sowas kommt?....


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also selor... das hätte ich von dir net erwartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei der Steilvorlage? Was erwartest du? Mir ist langweilig also muss ich wen ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso war klar das sowas kommt?....


Ach komm, hätte es Selor net gepostet hättest du es getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso war klar das sowas kommt?....



Weils das typisch männliche verhalten ist?


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Weils das typisch männliche verhalten ist?


Frauen sind manchmal genauso schlimm und verhalten sich so.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Weils das typisch männliche verhalten ist?


wer so doppeldeutige sachen hier postet erwartet doch auf sowas so einen kommentar...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm, hätte es Selor net gepostet hättest du es getan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein ich bin was das angeht total bedient


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

Ich hab Razyl genervt und nun nerv ich Karina... ^^

Also los was ist nun? Pics or it isn't true 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Frauen sind manchmal genauso schlimm und verhalten sich so.



Betonung liegt auf manchmal...wenn ich mal so nen witz mach bzw allgemein einen werd ich etwa gleich von allen typen hier nieder gemacht oder als pervers hingestellt , ihr könnt euch dauernt so verhalten und da ist das normal... und im übrigen keine entschuldig, man nimmt nicht verhalten anderer um das eigene zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nein ich bin was das angeht total bedient


Meinste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Selor:
Och das ist nett das du mich mal kurz in ruhe lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Karina:
hab ich mich so verhalten? Nein, bitte nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## Rhokan (10. Februar 2009)

> nein ich bin was das angeht total bedient



Das lässt sich aber auch missverstehen


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Das lässt sich aber auch missverstehen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Top^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Selor:
> Och das ist nett das du mich mal kurz in ruhe lässt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Büdde büdde, hast dir 2-3 Tage Ruhe im Jahr verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Büdde büdde, hast dir 2-3 Tage Ruhe im Jahr verdient
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach soviele tage urlaub bekomm ich von dir? ist ja nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nächste woche fallen eh mind. 3-4 weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach soviele tage urlaub bekomm ich von dir? ist ja nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


im krankenhaus gibts inet^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> im krankenhaus gibts inet^^


Genau, und da werde ich vom Krankenbett aus mitspammen ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach soviele tage urlaub bekomm ich von dir? ist ja nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja... ab und an bin ich auch nett... ich weiß das ist einfach schwach...


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau, und da werde ich vom Krankenbett aus mitspammen ist klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


junge eine fuß op ist sogut wie garnix oO
da kannste direkt n paar stunden nach der op wieder loslegen...


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja... ab und an bin ich auch nett... ich weiß das ist einfach schwach...


Also... Selor... das macht mich nun komplett fertig... also... ne

@ Brille:
Kommt drauf an, ich muss mind. 2 tage im krankenhaus drinne sein, und dann hab ich eh erstmal Sportpause..:/


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also... Selor... das macht mich nun komplett fertig... also... ne



Tut mir leid... aber auch ich hab meine Schwächen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> Kommt drauf an, ich muss mind. 2 tage im krankenhaus drinne sein, und dann hab ich eh erstmal Sportpause..:/


ja, und wie gesagt, im krankenhaus gibts inet...

btw musste dann in die reha? :>


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Tut mir leid... aber auch ich hab meine Schwächen...


Hoffentlich nie in STO :>
@ Brille:
Gute frage... hab der Arzt heute nichts gesagt... hm hab auch net danach gefragt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> Gute frage... hab der Arzt heute nichts gesagt... hm hab auch net danach gefragt.


würde ich mal machen, weil reha SUCKT


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nie in STO :>



Schwächen da? Nein ^^ Beim erforschen der unendlichen Weiten wird da nichts passieren *gg* Oder wenn ich doch einen Klingonenspiele werden genug Föderationsratten sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> würde ich mal machen, weil reha SUCKT


Ich weiß, aber ich glaube schon, da ich eh wie gesagt dann erstmal nur auf einen fuß laufen muss :/


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Schwächen da? Nein ^^ Beim erforschen der unendlichen Weiten wird da nichts passieren *gg* Oder wenn ich doch einen Klingonenspiele werden genug Föderationsratten sterben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


UNd dann ... bumm biste tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

Qapla' es ist ehrenvoll im Kampf für das Reich zu sterben!


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Qapla' es ist ehrenvoll im Kampf für das Reich zu sterben!


Ach...und wenn du nicht im kampf stirbst?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach...und wenn du nicht im kampf stirbst?


auf seife ausgerutscht und genick gebrochen...
unehrenhaft, da wird sein leichnahm in den unendlichen weiten des weltalls eifnach aus der rausmschifftoilette gespült


----------



## Rhokan (10. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie kommt mir das "ehrenhaft im Kampf sterben" bekannt vor, gabs das nich schon vor 1500 Jahren


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach...und wenn du nicht im kampf stirbst?



Natürlich wird mein Klingone nur im Kampf sterben... wo denn sonst? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir das "ehrenhaft im Kampf sterben" bekannt vor, gabs das nich schon vor 1500 Jahren


die for honor, glory, death in fire :>


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Natürlich wird mein Klingone nur im Kampf sterben... wo denn sonst? ^^


*zu brilles post schiel*


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

Ich werd dann 90% der Zeit vorne in der Neutralen Zone im Kampf sein... ^^

Aber ich werd eh wahrscheinlich meinen Tellariten spielen... schön mit einem Nova Klasse Schiff oder der Nebula Klasse auf große Forschungsreise gehen um mutig dorthin vorzustoßen wo nie ein Mensch zuvor gewesen ist.


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Hm, naja dann hf Selor *g* wenn es denn jemals kommt^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

Wird schon... und irgendwie kommt mir das "Fall 2009" auch schon wieder zu spät vor... in einem neuen Video von der Comic Con auf die Frage nach dem Release gab es wieder nur ein "Sooner than you think"...


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> "Sooner than you think"...


uh, schon vor 2020!!!


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Es wird sicherlich gleichzeitig mit  Duke Nukem Forever erscheinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boah Duke Nukem 4ever, mir wär egal wie scheiße das Spiel wäre zum Release ich würd trotzdem mir das Spiel kaufen nur um zu sagen:_
"ICH HAB ES NACHSO VIELEN JAHREN"^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> uh, schon vor 2020!!!



Erst sagten sie "Sooner than you think but less than three years" bei der Vorstellung dann später kam heraus das Cryptic auf jeden Fall ende 2009 als Release geplant hatte... das wurde mehrfach bestätigt... aber da Craig Zinkievich ja jetzt schon wieder "sooner thank you think" gesagt hat... weiß nicht... bin verwirrt...


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

So gute nach, ich geh schlafen, schlaft gut und so


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

Jetzt isses tot hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Februar 2009)

Hi und Bye, ihr Senftrinker.
Leg mich jetzt hin Schlafen...

p.s.: pc+1


----------



## Shantalya (11. Februar 2009)

Noch einer wach? ^___^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (11. Februar 2009)

killt mich nicht da ich 12 min zu spät geschrieben habee^^ jo noch wach


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

so, da hier nun entsperrt ist (danke mala^^) guten abend <.<


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Guten abend, kommt ihr wollte doch alle nur das ich diesmal nicht eröffne gebts zu!


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

Jo. 
Ich hab für 2 minuten heute morgen und 2 mins heute abend mod rechte bekommen, um den thread zu schließen und dann wieder zu öffnen, um 1. heute abend zu sein... oO


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Jo.
> Ich hab für 2 minuten heute morgen und 2 mins heute abend mod rechte bekommen, um den thread zu schließen und dann wieder zu öffnen, um 1. heute abend zu sein... oO


Nein du hast das mit Mala abgemacht... gibts zu!^^
Wie gehts Brille?


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein du hast das mit Mala abgemacht... gibts zu!^^
> Wie gehts Brille?


och ganz gut... ist aber atm n bissi langweilig, hab nich wirklich was gutes zum spielen da^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> och ganz gut... ist aber atm n bissi langweilig, hab nich wirklich was gutes zum spielen da^^


haha!^^
Nur noch Donnerstag und Freitag dann ist Samstag da :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> haha!^^
> Nur noch Donnerstag und Freitag dann ist Samstag da :>


jo. dann gehste ins krankenhaus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo. dann gehste ins krankenhaus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein samstag doch net o_O
Da ist Valentinstag, ich geh genau an den tags in Krankenhaus an den ich mit meiner freundin genau 9 monate zusammenbin... :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein samstag doch net o_O
> Da ist Valentinstag, ich geh genau an den tags in Krankenhaus an den ich mit meiner freundin genau 9 monate zusammenbin... :/


aso, und ich hatte schon gehofft, es wäre andersrum -.-


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aso, und ich hatte schon gehofft, es wäre andersrum -.-


Ne, obwohl wäre vllt. besser :>

Sind wir die einzigen hier?


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne, obwohl wäre vllt. besser :>
> 
> Sind wir die einzigen hier?


ich hoffe nicht... allein mit dir... *angst*


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hoffe nicht... allein mit dir... *angst*


Ich tue dir nichts, ich sollte mich eher vor dir fürchten^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

jaja, ds sagen sie alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Ne ich tu dir armen brille nichts 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uIJ3OoeZ1c
nun hab ichen ohrwurm :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQqpMukDSP4 
besser =P


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Als ich den namen "Frauenarzt" las, hab ich es sofort weggemacht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Als ich den namen "Frauenarzt" las, hab ich es sofort weggemacht.


wsl weil du an ein frauenverachtendes lied gedacht hast... aber das ist atzenmusik, und partymusik, also nix schlimmes...
hey, das geht ab... wir feiern die ganze nacht!


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Februar 2009)

*zurück lehn und seinen heißen Earl Grey schlürf* Guten abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

abend selor


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wsl weil du an ein frauenverachtendes lied gedacht hast... aber das ist atzenmusik, und partymusik, also nix schlimmes...
> hey, das geht ab... wir feiern die ganze nacht!


Ich mag den namen schon nicht... und ich bleib lieber bei den grad von mir geposteten lied :> 
Bah nun muss ich mir das wieder aufen Ipod Machen

Abend Selor


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag den namen schon nicht... und ich bleib lieber bei den grad von mir geposteten lied :>


ich mag das lied von dir nicht.
bzw diese verkrüppelte form davon.
der beat geht aber


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich mag das lied von dir nicht.
> bzw diese verkrüppelte form davon.
> der beat geht aber


Mir doch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und apropos: Ich darf nach der OP 1 woche auf krücken laufen *wein*
Und danach darf ich reha machen heeeey^^


----------



## Huntermoon (11. Februar 2009)

Abend, ich sag nur mal kurz Hi und geh dan wieder TV gucken (Pushing DAysies und Eli STone).
Nacht...


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Abend, ich sag nur mal kurz Hi und geh dan wieder TV gucken (Pushing DAysies und Eli STone).
> Nacht...


Postcount Pusher!!!!!!^^ 
Nacht^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und apropos: Ich darf nach der OP 1 woche auf krücken laufen *wein*
> Und danach darf ich reha machen heeeey^^


reha suckt derbe.
wenigstens sahen da einige gut aus *g*
aber ansonsten: suckts ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Februar 2009)

Die Foreigner Version ist wirklich viel besser... ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxhnqsNPrvg...feature=related

<3 das lied (ist aber net die version von house arrest :<)


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> reha suckt derbe.
> wenigstens sahen da einige gut aus *g*
> aber ansonsten: suckts ^^


ich weiß, ich durfte schon mehrmals "teilnehmen"...:/
Ich hasse mein Verletzungspech


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

*reinhör*
Ne stille hier wow


----------



## Tabuno (11. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *reinhör*
> Ne stille hier wow


was wie wo wow? xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Februar 2009)

Nein keine Stille nur mal wieder ein netter IPS Driver Error...


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Boah das laggt mal wieder :/
GNAAAH
Und NORWEGEN führt gegen Deutschland ...
Und mein handy akku isst leer =O


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Februar 2009)

Buffed soll sich neue server besorgen *pfeif*


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Boah wasn lag o-O


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub da ist grad jemand über das Kabel gestolpert und hat den Server entstromt ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Februar 2009)

Hmmm in 2 Tagen kommt F.E.A.R 2 raus...  *schonmal alles abdunkel*


----------



## Rubin (11. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Februar 2009)

Leben!


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

argh jetzt poste ich doch, aber nur weil ich gerade nen bissel stress mit ner freundin hab und deswegen noch wach bin....ab und an ist man froh das man selber keine freundin hat...

achso zur musik:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDD47VTLs_I


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Februar 2009)

HA HA! *gg*


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

worüber lacht er jetzt?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Februar 2009)

Über dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

haha, dasis echt nciht komisch...


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Februar 2009)

Find ich schon *gg* Da weiß ich immer ganz genau warum ich immernoch Single bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du hast mich nciht verstanden, ich bin ja auch single...seit 18 jahren nunmehr^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Februar 2009)

Egal wie mans nimmt... Frauen bedeuten Ärger xD


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

mmh ärger nicht, eher vorwürfe und schlaflose nächte <- in diesem fall schlaflos im sinne von, verdammt ich habe was falsch gemacht, und es war nciht so gemeint.
aber ich befinde mich auf dem weg der besserung...^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Februar 2009)

Für mich ist das Ärger ^^


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

mmh ärger ist für mich eigentlich immer etwas lauter, es war ja eher aneinander vorbeidenken und sich dann selber vorwürfe machen, naja leg ich wieder ne nachtschicht ein, aber es ist ja auch in meinem interesse das zu klären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

manman was seit ihr denn für nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leute es ist 2342 und totenstille im buffedforum, nur ein einzelner kleiner user schleicht noch durch die threads und gibt kommentare ab.
nebenher ist er am chatten und alles ist sich am klären, nichts mit ärger, alles wieder im lot.
desweiteren hat er morgen schule, aber naja 5 stunden schlaf reichen ja bekanntlich....
so ioch geh jetzt das forumspiele forum spammen^^


----------



## Lillyan (11. Februar 2009)

Tja, jetzt sind halt alle in den Chat ausgewandert... ist auch viel interessanter, da ist zam und zeigt lustige Spiele :>


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

:-[ caht, wer wie was wann wo?


----------



## Lillyan (11. Februar 2009)

http://my.buffed.de/

Rechts, über der Shoutbox :>


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

ty, beschäftige ich mich aber leider erst samstag mit, mit neuem laptop und zeit ohne ende, trotzvalentinstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ aber bin mroegn zu faul und frietag hab ich besseres zu tun^^...


----------



## Lillyan (12. Februar 2009)

Damit beschäftigen? Mußt eigentlich nur draufklicken :>


----------



## Plato0n (12. Februar 2009)

siehste, reicht doch^^
das schaff ich heute nciht mehr, physisch und psychisch am ende


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Februar 2009)

Bin begeistert was da an Action geht.. 
Aso, im IRC, oah ne das habsch letztens wieder gekickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (12. Februar 2009)

Und mit diesem Post bin ich hoffentlich der Letzte diese Nacht^^Juhu..

Wehe jemand versaut mir das!


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Dumm di dumm  *pfeif*


----------



## Zonalar (12. Februar 2009)

Du bist gemein`!


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

So what?


----------



## Maladin (12. Februar 2009)

Ihre seid alle gemein. Ihr hättet zu meiner Zeit alle Stubenarrest bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Püh... und auch hier: So what? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (12. Februar 2009)

Nacht ihr ... pennt fein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Nachtelchen!


----------



## Manoroth (12. Februar 2009)

hallo miteinander und gn8 ich bin wech^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Auch dir eine angenehme Nacht!


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Boah...ey, meine Nerven liegen gerade blank. Bin eben wachgeworden und habe den größten Schock in meinem bisherigen Leben gehabt. Ich schreib heute Abitur in Englisch, und ich hab geträumt das ich um 16:11 im Bett liege, wach werde, und auf die Uhr gucke. Zuerst realisiere ich nicht wie spät es ist, doch dann steht plötzlich meine Mutter neben meinem Bett, und fragt mich was los sei. Dann steh ich auf, sag ihr wie spät es ist, und dass ich mein Abitur nicht bestanden habe, da ich verschlafen hab. Dann sack ich auf dem Boden zusammen und breche in Tränen aus.

Nachfolgend habe ich noch etwas vom Tagesverlauf geträumt, wie verzweifelt ich gewesen bin, und total überfordert ich war. Nicht zu wissen, wie ich mein Leben nun noch Retten kann. 

Als ich eben wach geworden bin, und es erst 04:03 war, hab ich so sehr aufgeatmet, wie noch nie...^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Guten abend...
nur noch 2 tage o_O


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Nabend!
*beine Massier*


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend!
> *beine Massier*


Tun dir die Beinchen weh?^^


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Abänd!

Heute English Grundkurs Abitur geschrieben, eine Klausur im Geo LK nur noch. Bald ists geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Heute English Grundkurs Abitur geschrieben, eine Klausur im Geo LK nur noch. Bald ists geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie liefs?^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Abend Brille, wie gehts im Leben vorran?


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Tabuno, wie gehts im Leben vorran?


Sehr gut.


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Ach joa, konnte alle Aufgaben gut bearbeiten und war so schon 45 Minuten vor Schluss fertig. Ob man das nun positiv oder negativ betrachten möchte, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Brille, wie gehts im Leben vorran?


passt passt.
und selbst?
nun gut, am samstag gehts dir eh gut, aber bis dahin? *g*


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Sehr gut.


Ok, eigentlich war es nicht für dich bestimmt, aber gut^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tun dir die Beinchen weh?^^



Ja tun sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich sollte beim nächsten mal nur 120kg auf die Beinpresse packen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Sehr gut.


wer redet schon mit dir? =O


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> passt passt.
> und selbst?
> nun gut, am samstag gehts dir eh gut, aber bis dahin? *g*


1. gut zu hören
2. Joa geht so
3. Wieso sollte es mir Samstag gut gehen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ach joa, konnte alle Aufgaben gut bearbeiten und war so schon 45 Minuten vor Schluss fertig. Ob man das nun positiv oder negativ betrachten möchte, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen


positiv.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 3. Wieso sollte es mir Samstag gut gehen?


links über etwaige vermutungen darüber würden wsl zum ban führen *g*

sry 4 doublepost, dachte ihr schreibt schneller :<


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer redet schon mit dir? =O


Ich kann auch mit mir selbst reden.


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> links über etwaige vermutungen darüber würden wsl zum ban führen *g*


Muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Muss ich das verstehen?


maybe? QQ


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Die Logik vieler Menschen bleibt einem selbst blos ein Rätsel xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Aber morgen nach einem hübschen Bad geht das wieder ganz gut mit den Beinen und dann gehts auch nachmittag wieder weiter mitn Training


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber morgen nach einem hübschen Bad geht das wieder ganz gut mit den Beinen und dann gehts auch nachmittag wieder weiter mitn Training


seit wann trainierste? oO


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Wie wärs mitm Selbstgespräche Thread?


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Son trekky muss auch mal im jahrhundert sport treiben


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wie wärs mitm Selbstgespräche Thread?


what about a ban?


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Seit drei Wochen geh ich trainieren...



> Son trekky muss auch mal im jahrhundert sport treiben



Pass nur auf das du nie einem begegnest und ihm dumm kommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> maybe? QQ


Erklärs mir^^



Jeff &#8222;Tigole&#8220; Kaplan möchte euch Folgendes mitteilen: 

Ich möchte mir einen Moment Zeit nehmen, um euch darüber zu informieren, dass sich meine Zuständigkeit hier bei Blizzard geändert hat und ich jetzt an unserem bevorstehenden, unangekündigten MMO arbeite. World of Warcraft war über die letzten sechseinhalb Jahre ein bedeutender Teil meines Lebens und der Erfolg des Spiels wäre ohne diese großartige Commmunity, die das Spiel umgibt, nicht möglich gewesen. Ich möchte mich bei allen Spielern bedanken, die diese großartige Erfahrung mit uns bis hierher geteilt haben. Auch wenn ich bei World of Warcraft für Wrath of the Lich King als Sprecher und Game Director agiert habe, wäre WoW ohne unser engagiertes Team nicht dort wo es heute ist. Das World of Warcraft Entwickler-Team besteht aus einigen der talentiertesten und erfahrensten Spieleentwicklern der Welt und es war mir eine Ehre mit ihn zusammen zu arbeiten. Sie werden auch weiterhin daran arbeiten World of Warcraft besser denn je zu gestalten. Ich möchte auch in Zukunft sehr stark in der zukünftigen Entwicklung von World of Warcraft mitwirken, werde aber die täglichen Aufgaben meinen Kollegen Tom Chilton und J. Allen Brack überlassen. Im Endeffekt ist World of Warcraft noch immer mein Lieblingsspiel. Ich spiele es täglich und meine Hingabe ist unverändert. Wenn überhaupt, schürt diese Hingabe die Herausforderung, dass unser nächstes MMO noch besser wird. Wir wissen, dass uns eine große Herausforderung bevorsteht. Wir möchten uns daher bei allen bedanken, die uns über die Jahre hinweg unterstützt haben und Danke für das konkrete Feedback sagen, das in allen Bereichen des Spiels gegeben wurde. Ohne dieses Feedback und Anteilnahme wäre World of Warcraft niemals das Spiel geworden, zu dem es sich entwickelt hat. Azeroth gehört wahrlich euch und wir können uns glücklich schätzen an dieser Reise teil zu nehmen. Wie gewohnt werde ich mich auch weiterhin in den Foren und im Spiel rumtreiben. 

Im Großen und Ganzen wollte ich mich nur bedanken. Es war mir eine absolute Ehre. 

Jeffrey Kaplan

.............


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> what about a ban?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Seit drei Wochen geh ich trainieren...


oha^^
darf man fragen, warum? 
willste einer frau imponieren oder eifnach nur körperlich fitter durchs leben gehen? ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLV3FT37dE4


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erklärs mir^^


Sehr wayne, wirklich sehr. Vielleicht hat er den Content so einfach gemacht, wer weiß...


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oha^^
> darf man fragen, warum?
> willste einer frau imponieren oder eifnach nur körperlich fitter durchs leben gehen? ^^



Körperlich fitter und gesünder werden und eigentlich anfang Mai in eine Sternenflottenuniform passen ohne das ich nach einer Presswurst aussehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Februar 2009)




----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Sehr wayne, wirklich sehr. Vielleicht hat er den Content so einfach gemacht, wer weiß...


Oder WoW geht auf sein Ende zu...
Immerhin ist Kaplan nicht grade ein unwichtiger mann gewesen hinter WoW


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Körperlich fitter und gesünder werden und eigentlich anfang Mai in eine Sternenflottenuniform passen ohne das ich nach einer Presswurst aussehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann gl dabei^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

WoW geht nicht auf sein Ende zu. Sry und das kann bestimmt auch kein Level 73er sagen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Naja bis Mai werde ich keine 50 Kg abnehmen können *gg* aber wie gesagt das gesund und fitter werden ist ja auch noch dabei und das reicht auch gut *gg*


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> WoW geht nicht auf sein Ende zu. Sry und das kann bestimmt auch kein Level 73er sagen.


Weil ich evtl. fast ganz aufgehört habe?
Und ich sage dir, diesen Schritt tut Blizz nicht ganz umsonst...


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Februar 2009)

Selor, also Ausdauer? Uah viel Glück brauchste nicht, eher viel Durchhaltevermögen! :>


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ich evtl. fast ganz aufgehört habe?
> Und ich sage dir, diesen Schritt tut Blizz nicht ganz umsonst...


Ich weiß das du aufgehört hast, aber ich finde man kann keine Spiele kritisieren, wenn man sie auch nicht zu 'ende' gespielt hat.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> WoW geht nicht auf sein Ende zu. Sry und das kann bestimmt auch kein Level 73er sagen.



Natürlich geht WoW auf sein Ende zu... es hat seinen Zenit überschritten auf kurz oder lang wird auch dieses Spiel enden wie jedes andere Spiel...


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Selor, also Ausdauer? Uah viel Glück brauchste nicht, eher viel Durchhaltevermögen! :>


wenn er sich dabei nicht an den geräten tödlich verletzen soll braucht er glück! =P


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

<--- Sollte auch mal wieder Sport machen. 2 mal die Woche Basketball spielen hilft bei meiner Ernährung nicht viel xD


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich weiß das du aufgehört hast, aber ich finde man kann keine Spiele kritisieren, wenn man sie auch nicht zu 'ende' gespielt hat.


Ich kritisiere nicht das Spiel, sondern kommentiere lediglich den Schritt den Blizz da tut.


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Natürlich geht WoW auf sein Ende zu... es hat seinen Zenit überschritten auf kurz oder lang wird auch dieses Spiel enden wie jedes andere Spiel...


Die Abozahlen werden immer höher. 11 Millionen Kunden gegen paar Leute ausm Buffed Forum... Und die Leute die rumwhinen ist eh son geringer Teil.


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Februar 2009)




----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Die Abozahlen werden immer höher. 11 Millionen Kunden gegen paar Leute ausm Buffed Forum... Und die Leute die rumwhinen ist eh son geringer Teil.


im verhältnis zu bisher steigen die abozahlen nur gering.
und zudem ist es egal, wow ist dem tode geweiht, wann das sein wird, und ob das durch das gehen jeff kaplans stark beeinflußt ist, darüber kann man atm nur spekulieren


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Die Abozahlen werden immer höher. 11 Millionen Kunden gegen paar Leute ausm Buffed Forum... Und die Leute die rumwhinen ist eh son geringer Teil.


Und? Blizzard hätte sicherlich auch keine Probleme das Spiel abzuschalten wenn es 100 Mio. wären.


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Tja, irgendwann steigen die Abozahlen auch mal nicht, ist ja recht logisch.
Warum sollten sie das Spiel abschalten, gibt keinen Grund zu... Oo


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Die Server werden in 10 Jahren noch laufen...glaubts mir


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Die Abozahlen werden immer höher. 11 Millionen Kunden gegen paar Leute ausm Buffed Forum... Und die Leute die rumwhinen ist eh son geringer Teil.



Die Abozahlen kommen aus Asien... aber da passt es eigentlich gut hinden... grinden, farmen, grinden, farmen immer das selbe wieder und wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn er sich dabei nicht an den geräten tödlich verletzen soll braucht er glück! =P



Alles klar, du wünscht ihm Glück und ich Durchhaltevermögen - wenn eins Ausfällt isser raus.. das wär ja mal bloed!
Aja Selor, bisl Krafttraining ist auch gut, das macht "männlicher" da es deinen Hormonhaushalt verändert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Die Server werden in 10 Jahren noch laufen...glaubts mir


trotzdem wird es irgendwann sterben. wann hab ich ja nie gesagt, da man da wie gesagt nur sppekulieren kann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Ich bin männlich genug oO


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Die Abozahlen kommen aus Asien... aber da passt es eigentlich gut hinden... grinden, farmen, grinden, farmen immer das selbe wieder und wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol. In jedem Spiel KANN man grinden, MUSS man aber nicht.


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Tja, irgendwann steigen die Abozahlen auch mal nicht, ist ja recht logisch.
> Warum sollten sie das Spiel abschalten, gibt keinen Grund zu... Oo


Wer weiß was sich Blizzard ausdenkt, dieser Schritt kommt überraschend, aber sicherlich wird Blizzard eine menge Gründe haben


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin männlich genug oO


du bist so männlich, dass du deine männlichkeit, gar nicht zeigen musst! oO d 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist so männlich, dass du deine männlichkeit, gar nicht zeigen musst! oO d
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum sollte ich es zeigen... dir schonmal garnicht!

Und Tabuno...

In WoW ist es ein integrer Teil der Quests... Beispiel: Besorge mir 3 Wolfohren... gefühlte Dropchance -0,02%... getötete Wölfe für drei Ohren 40-50...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. Februar 2009)

genownd


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Februar 2009)

Nja weiss nicht wie ich das ausdrücken soll, wenn ich auf ne Definition komme die passt schreib ichs nochmal o_o;


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer weiß was sich Blizzard ausdenkt, dieser Schritt kommt überraschend, aber sicherlich wird Blizzard eine menge Gründe haben


Stevinho hat in seinem Blog geschrieben. 'Bei Blizzard ist die Luft raus'. Kann ich nachvollziehen wenn man 6 Jahre kunterbuntes Zeug programmiert. Aber bei den Abozahlen geht kein Spiel down...
Und das die Server irgendwann mal runtergefahren werden, kann ja durchaus sein. Aber wenn ich mir so andre MMOs wie DAOC und so angucke... naja


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. Februar 2009)

me blizzfanboy :O


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Bin nur mal gespannt an was Blizz nun werkelt. Die koreaner würden bestimmt bei einem Starcraft MMO aufschreien


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Bin nur mal gespannt an was Blizz nun werkelt. Die koreaner würden bestimmt bei einem Starcraft MMO aufschreien


Schön für die Koreaner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Stevinho hat in seinem Blog geschrieben. 'Bei Blizzard ist die Luft raus'. Kann ich nachvollziehen wenn man 6 Jahre kunterbuntes Zeug programmiert. Aber bei den Abozahlen geht kein Spiel down...
> Und das die Server irgendwann mal runtergefahren werden, kann ja durchaus sein. Aber wenn ich mir so andre MMOs wie DAOC und so angucke... naja


Wie gesagt, Blizzard ist sehr komisch bei solchen sachen.
Wenn sie merken, das es etwas mit einen ihrer Spiele nicht stimmt oder sehen das langsam Druck auf sie wächst oder andere Sachen haben die sicherlich kein Problem damit, das Spiel zu beenden.


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Blizzard ist sehr komisch bei solchen sachen.
> Wenn sie merken, das es etwas mit einen ihrer Spiele nicht stimmt oder sehen das langsam Druck auf sie wächst oder andere Sachen haben die sicherlich kein Problem damit, das Spiel zu beenden.


Bei welchen haben sie es denn schon gemerkt? (außer WoW jetzt mal wie du meinst)


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Selbst wenn, leisten könnten sie es sich. Würde dem Image wohl nur n Knicks verpassen


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Bei welchen haben sie es denn schon gemerkt? (außer WoW jetzt mal wie du meinst)


Warcraft Adventures wurde gecanceled.
Starcraft Ghost - gecanceled obwohl vorher schon einiges in Geld darein investiert wurde.

Bei beiden Spielen waren die Eindrücke der Community die diese anspielen durfte nicht allzuhoch mehr...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Blizzard ist sehr komisch bei solchen sachen.
> Wenn sie merken, das es etwas mit einen ihrer Spiele nicht stimmt oder sehen das langsam Druck auf sie wächst oder andere Sachen haben die sicherlich kein Problem damit, das Spiel zu beenden.




sehe starcraft ghost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: zu langsam -.-


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warcraft Adventures wurde gecanceled.
> Starcraft Ghost - gecanceled obwohl vorher schon einiges in Geld darein investiert wurde.


Find ich gut so, man soll ja schließlich keinen Müll auf den Markt bringen, so wie es andere Hersteller tun. Und von Warcraft Adventures hab ich nie was gehört aber glaub ich dir.


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Find ich gut so, man soll ja schließlich keinen Müll auf den Markt bringen, so wie es andere Hersteller tun. Und von Warcraft Adventures hab ich nie was gehört aber glaub ich dir.


Warcraft Adventures sollte ein Adventure werden, Point&Click alá Monkey Island wie damals üblich.
Der Hauptchar. den man durch das spielte war kein geringer als Thrall selbst, damals noch jung.


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warcraft Adventures sollte ein Adventure werden, Point&Click alá Monkey Island wie damals übrig.
> Der Hauptchar. den man durch das spielte war kein geringer als Thrall selbst, damals noch jung.


Hört sich interessant an, aber warn beides zwei unterschiedliche Genres und vielleicht haben sie erst spät gemerkt das ihnen sowas nicht gut liegt...^^ oder das sich das nicht gut verkaufen wird.


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an, aber warn beides zwei unterschiedliche Genres und vielleicht haben sie erst spät gemerkt das ihnen sowas nicht gut liegt...^^ oder das sich das nicht gut verkaufen wird.


Zu warcraft Adventures waren die Kritiken damals sogar gut, aber Monkey Island III kam kurz vorher raus, und Blizzard sagte selbst das sie diesen Spiel nicht das Wasser reichen können und cancelden es einfach.


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warcraft_Adventures
Da bitte sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zu warcraft Adventures waren die Kritiken damals sogar gut, aber Monkey Island III kam kurz vorher raus, und Blizzard sagte selbst das sie diesen Spiel nicht das Wasser reichen können und cancelden es einfach.


Naja dann mal andersrum. Kennst du irgendein MMO, was gut lief/läuft wo die Server heruntergefahren wurden/werden?


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Naja dann mal andersrum. Kennst du irgendein MMO, was gut lief/läuft wo die Server heruntergefahren wurden/werden?


Nicht direkt, aber wie gesagt Blizzard ist sehr eigen als Firma.
Eine andere Firma hätte zb ein SC Ghost nicht gecanceled und hätte es noch auf den markt geworfen... Blizzard nicht - Bumm ENDE.


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Februar 2009)




----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht direkt, aber wie gesagt Blizzard ist sehr eigen als Firma.
> Eine andere Firma hätte zb ein SC Ghost nicht gecanceled und hätte es noch auf den markt geworfen... Blizzard nicht - Bumm ENDE.


Wenn mehrere Firmen so denken, würde es nicht so viel Müll bei den PC Spielen geben. Aber ich denke kaum das sie die Marktführerrolle in diesem Genre aufgeben würden, aber naja wer weiß.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Gnaarr... ich will auch jetzt STO zocken... es nervt, dass die Entwickler immer von den Tollen Testspielen oder "Entspannungsspielen" bei Twitter twittern...


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Wie heißt die Musik?


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn mehrere Firmen so denken, würde es nicht so viel Müll bei den PC Spielen geben.



Das ist subjektiv... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn mehrere Firmen so denken, würde es nicht so viel Müll bei den PC Spielen geben. Aber ich denke kaum das sie die Marktführerrolle in diesem Genre aufgeben würden, aber naja wer weiß.


Ich denke eh das mit 3.4.0 und Arthas Tot evtl. das Kapitel WoW zugeschlagen wird, ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.
Und Blizzard wird sicherlich die Marktführerrolle vllt. wieder zurückbekommen mit ihren neuen MMO.
Aber dieser Schritt war geplant, aber kommt für mich ein wenig überraschen besonders da WoW erst 4 Jahre alt wurde...


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wie heißt die Musik?


dj coone - the return

comments ^^

lg


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich denke eh das mit 3.4.0 und Arthas Tot evtl. das Kapitel WoW zugeschlagen wird, ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.
> Und Blizzard wird sicherlich die Marktführerrolle vllt. wieder zurückbekommen mit ihren neuen MMO.
> Aber dieser Schritt war geplant, aber kommt für mich ein wenig überraschen besonders da WoW erst 4 Jahre alt wurde...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2.4 -> 3.4


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Februar 2009)




----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Noch ne Hiobsbotschaft, Midway beanträgt Insolvenz OMG :/ 
(Hoffentlich kauf EA nicht Epic Games HOFFENTLICH NICHT!)


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor... es nervt...


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Postcounter pushen oderso^^


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Postcounter pushen oderso^^


hmm ob ich ein gespräch nur mit TvTotal Nippel führen könnte ? ich wills mal nicht ausprobieren ^^

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich wills mal nicht ausprobieren ^^



Besser ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmm ob ich ein gespräch nur mit TvTotal Nippel führen könnte ? ich wills mal nicht ausprobieren ^^
> 
> lg


Besser für dich...


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Februar 2009)

argh muss dann wieder off, hab morgen noch 6 stunden schule und dann erst zeugnisvergabe :/ viel spaß noch beim spammen, werd nochn bissl riddick guggn

n8


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2009)

Nacht Skatero
Nacht euch allen, ich geh auch off.
Bye Bye schlaft gut etc.


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nacht Skatero
> Nacht euch allen, ich geh auch off.
> Bye Bye schlaft gut etc.


Nacht, war schön mit dir zu diskutieren =D.
bin auch off bye


----------



## Kronas (12. Februar 2009)

kronas is back mit neuem ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


beim surfen entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fand ihn zumindest besser als die failkatze


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

> SQL error: MySQL server has gone away



Grad wieder ne Fehlermeldung gekriegt aber ich meine... warum haben die den Server nicht angekettet ist doch klar das der irgendwas geht..


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Mein Post im YouTube Thread is noch heil durch gekommen..puh^^


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Mein Post im YouTube Thread is noch heil durch gekommen..puh^^



Werd mir demnächst auch mal Eureka anschauen^^


----------



## Kronas (12. Februar 2009)

Und mein neuer ava wird ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Und mein neuer ava wird ignoriert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne tolle Emo haste da.^^


----------



## Kronas (12. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ne tolle Emo haste da.^^


>.>


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ne tolle Emo haste da.^^



Aus welchem Anime is der Ava nochmal? Der kommt mir so verdammt bekannt vor


----------



## Kronas (12. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Aus welchem Anime is der Ava nochmal? Der kommt mir so verdammt bekannt vor


Glaub Soul eater oder so


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Muss dann aber innerhalb der ersten 20 Folgen sein, die hab ich nicht mehr soo im Kopf. Hätte jetzt auf Full Metal Alchemist getippt.


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Muss dann aber innerhalb der ersten 20 Folgen sein, die hab ich nicht mehr soo im Kopf. Hätte jetzt auf Full Metal Alchemist getippt.



Nee Soul Eater stimmt schon.
Ist aber eine der letzteren Folgen. Die stelle wo Maka in den gleichen Wahnsinn verfällt wie Chorona und dann ihren Kopf ablutscht.^^


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Achso...ich guck jeden Tag nach, wann endlich Folge 43 mit englischem Sub kommt. Bisher nichts gefunden...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. Februar 2009)

omg eben dota mit lancer 18 siege und 0 mal gestorben..nur am metzeln in der safehigh leage..kurz bevor der baum zuneige geht und ich meine 500ep einkassiere..DISC.... -.-
edit: oha..ham die animefreaks wieder den nachtschwärmer übernommen <.<


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

ich hab dota immer gehasst...bin eingefleischter td'ler was wc3 funmaps betrifft


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

Schicksal Ren^^

Mondryx ich hab ein sehr großes Problem. Es gibt den Manga Chrno Crusade nirgends mehr zu kaufen. x.x
Und bei E-Bay kostet 1 Band 49€ -.-


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> ich hab dota immer gehasst...bin eingefleischter td'ler was wc3 funmaps betrifft



klasse..bauste deine türmschen und schaust zu wie die mobs in massen gekillt werden..irgendwie 5min. lang ganz lustig aber danach ist die luft auch zumindest bei mir raus^^


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Februar 2009)

DotA macht auch erst richtig spaß wenn mans einigermaßen kann; also mindestens inhouse oder DotA-League spielen - wobei ich 2teres nicht sonderlich gern mag.. ;p
Edit: Lancer <3


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

@Kangrim: Probiers mal bei meinem Comic Laden des Vertrauens hier in Hamburg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.der-comic-laden.vis.de/x1y2913z1701410/ 
@Ren: Ich kann das Stunden mit meinen Freunden zocken..aber jeder hat seine Vorlieben


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> DotA macht auch erst richtig spaß wenn mans einigermaßen kann; also mindestens inhouse oder DotA-League spielen - wobei ich 2teres nicht sonderlich gern mag.. ;p
> Edit: Lancer <3



jep..lancer, morphling und magina sind meine absoluten lieblingsheros^^

aber wenn ich in der div leage einfach nur so viel wie möglich ep sammeln will, dann spiel ich only lancer


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> @Kangrim: Probiers mal bei meinem Comic Laden des Vertrauens hier in Hamburg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Empfiehl mir mal nen Manga.^^

Td 4tw
Am besten green Td
Gem Td
oder Element Td


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. Februar 2009)

mangas sind doof..da muss man von rechts nach links lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

blue td find ich auch geil...nur eine immun wave kommt immer mit ein paar durch, scheiß wassereles oder was das waren.

Hmm.. ich les zur Zeit Special A und E'S. Das eine ist eine Wrestling-Schoollife-love-story. Das andere eine Psi-Kräfte nutzende menschen geschichte, die in einer welt leben, die nicht mehr so ganz heile is^^


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> blue td find ich auch geil...nur eine immun wave kommt immer mit ein paar durch, scheiß wassereles oder was das waren.
> 
> Hmm.. ich les zur Zeit Special A und E'S. Das eine ist eine Wrestling-Schoollife-love-story. Das andere eine Psi-Kräfte nutzende menschen geschichte, die in einer welt leben, die nicht mehr so ganz heile is^^



Hmm bei dem Buchladen den du mir verlinkt hast gibt es noch Chrno Crusade. Kann das sein oder wurde es einfach noch nicht ausm internet genommen?

@Ren Tcha da muss man sich schonmal umstellen können.^^


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Weiß ich nicht, ich geh immer direkt hin und hab da noch nie bestellt. Aber steht ja auch nicht, dass er ausverkauft ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Na endlich verkackter mist dreck... meine DVD wird versand!


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jep..lancer, morphling und magina sind meine absoluten lieblingsheros^^
> 
> aber wenn ich in der div leage einfach nur so viel wie möglich ep sammeln will, dann spiel ich only lancer



Ich würd warscheinlich Brood spielen, damit holst mit dem größten Gammelteam nochn Sieg raus wenn du es schaffst nachm Push-Start zum Carry zu werden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Lancer und Magina liebe ich auch ^^ - zu meinen Favoriten zählen aber vorallem noch Earthshaker und Nessaj.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Na endlich verkackter mist dreck... meine DVD wird versand!



welche DVD? warum "endlich", warum "verkackt"? komm schon! ich will alles wissen! :O


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> welche DVD?


Star Trek - Enterprise - Series 2 - Complete [UK IMPORT]


> warum "endlich"


Weil ich sie anfang des Monats bestellt habe


> warum "verkackt"?


Als verstärkung meines Ärgers darüber


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Hab gerade soo den Ohrwurm "Its schadenfreude makin me feel glad that iam not you.." Avenue Q mit Schadenfreude. Bekomm den nicht mehr aussem Schädel xD


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich würd warscheinlich Brood spielen, damit holst mit dem größten Gammelteam nochn Sieg raus wenn du es schaffst nachm Push-Start zum Carry zu werden..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gut nessaj sieht man wirklich verdammt selten, obwohl der wirklich gut ist...earthshaker aber degegen öfters als mir lieb ist -.-...vorallem spielen den die meisten irgendwie komisch...ich weis net, wenn ich den earthshaker in ner random grp spiele..dann würd ich doch nit auf INT-items gehen um sein stun da zu spammen oO...lieber gute bash items und dann mit stun+ulti die heroes gefarmt..anstatt einen auf "stunner von der seite" zu machen..denn vorallem spätestens im endgame kann mann die dann wegschnmeißen...


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

Mondryx hat einen neuen Gästebucheintrag.^^
So ich werd mir dann bei dem Laden Chrno Crusade bestellen. 1 Band kostet 10€. Es gibt 8 Bände also 80€ und ab 80€ Bestellwert gibt es keine versandkosten xD


----------



## Zorkal (12. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> gut nessaj sieht man wirklich verdammt selten, obwohl der wirklich gut ist...earthshaker aber degegen öfters als mir lieb ist -.-...vorallem spielen den die meisten irgendwie komisch...ich weis net, wenn ich den earthshaker in ner random grp spiele..dann würd ich doch nit auf INT-items gehen um sein stun da zu spammen oO...lieber gute bash items und dann mit stun+ulti die heroes gefarmt..anstatt einen auf "stunner von der seite" zu machen..denn vorallem spätestens im endgame kann mann die dann wegschnmeißen...


Deswegen suckt DotA in den meisten Pubs so:Jeder versucht zum Lategamer zu werden...


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Februar 2009)

Yo, Earth macht ohne gescheite Mates keinen Spaß - wenn Public dann wohl mit Arcane Ring und sonst nur Bash Items wie du so schön sagtest - also Battlefury usw. - dann kommst mit dem Totem auf nen netten Burst. 
Nessaj isn Killer, ich sag nur 325 Base MS und dazu Blink Strike..!


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Februar 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Deswegen suckt DotA in den meisten Pubs so:Jeder versucht zum Lategamer zu werden...


Deswegen sagte ich ja das DotA erst dann wirklich spaß macht wenn man inhouse oder Liga spielt - Garena ist genauso verseucht mit Leavern wie das Battle.net..

Aber in nem Public müsst ihr mal Troll nehmen und dann wooden gehen, bist zwar underlvlt aber hast nen Arsch voll Kohle - mitm Hyperstone+BKB kannsts Spiel dann beenden.. und wenn du dann grad mal mit 2:0 ins Spiel gerasselt kommst um aufzuräumen fangen die ersten schon an dich als "gefeedet" zu beschimpfen, das ist so ur witzig - kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Mondryx hat einen neuen Gästebucheintrag.^^
> So ich werd mir dann bei dem Laden Chrno Crusade bestellen. 1 Band kostet 10€. Es gibt 8 Bände also 80€ und ab 80€ Bestellwert gibt es keine versandkosten xD



Mein Gott... 8 Bände aufm mal. Naja, hat man trotzdem an einem freien Tag durch xD


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. Februar 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Deswegen suckt DotA in den meisten Pubs so:Jeder versucht zum Lategamer zu werden...



das ist aber das einzig sinnvolle in public games..denn wenn man nicht auf lategame geht, dann muss das teamplay stimmen und...naja..public/teamplay...ich denke da muss man nichts weiter dazu was sagen^^



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Yo, Earth macht ohne gescheite Mates keinen Spaß - wenn Public dann wohl mit Arcane Ring und sonst nur Bash Items wie du so schön sagtest - also Battlefury usw. - dann kommst mit dem Totem auf nen netten Burst.
> Nessaj isn Killer, ich sag nur 325 Base MS und dazu Blink Strike..!



jo arcane ring für größeren manapool und battlefury hat nur gute mischung zwischen bash und reg item..das langt fürn earthshaker auch vollkommen für seine casts...aber ich sehe zu oft wie die sich noch mit int-items vollstopfen und dann unnötigerweise irgendwann auf 1,2k mana kommen um permament ihr stun da zu spammen, aber da die umfallen wie die mücken bringt denen das auch nix mehr :/

nur in richtigen pro leagen werden earthshaker mit int items gespielt..meist leveln die auch kaum weil sie sich nur hinter ecken verstecken und als pure stunner und wegversperrer agiern...das scheint sich auf random public games irgendwie atm. unnötigerweise übertragen zu haben


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Bin mal ne Weile AFK. Hab gerade Soul Eater 43 und Naruto Shippuuden 96 gesogen *freu*


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Mein Gott... 8 Bände aufm mal. Naja, hat man trotzdem an einem freien Tag durch xD



Chrno Crusade soll wegen den 10€ pro band wohl etwas dicker sein als übliche mangas.


----------



## Zonalar (12. Februar 2009)

SPAM! ääh, Hi :>


----------



## Zez (12. Februar 2009)

Hmm, DotA oO

Bin ich ein Noob :x

Aber wenn ich es mal spiele, dann diesen kleinen Tunnelgräbertrogg, oder was das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der sich klonen kann, der ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (12. Februar 2009)

Nunja, ich mag lieber Range Heros, weil ich da nicht nachvorne rennen muss^^ Ich sterbe immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (12. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Hmm, DotA oO
> 
> Bin ich ein Noob :x
> 
> ...


Meepo?Der ist lame :>


----------



## Zez (12. Februar 2009)

http://www.dotainside.de/index.php?show=he...mp;dotaversion=
Meepo, den mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Naja, Soul Eater geguckt, und bin jetzt Hundemüde. Ich leg mich hin, bin schon um 4 Uhr heute aufgestanden..najo, bis morgen!


----------



## Zez (12. Februar 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Meepo?Der ist lame :>


Was weiß ich xd

hab erst 3mal DotA gespielt

Spiele mehr CastleFight, Enfo MT oder TD's


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Eröffnung des Nachtschwärmer Threads am 13.2.09 (Freitag):
Guten abend^^


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

abend


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend


Abend mookuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

abend razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



heut ist aber noch nicht viel los


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Joa dabei will ich noch die 3000-er seiten Marke knacken xD


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

auf welcher seite sind wir gerade?

mein firefox zeigt mir die seitenzahlen immer falsch an (zurzeit 1489 oO)


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Nabend, 

die 3000-er Marke wird schon noch geknackt, früher oder später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> auf welcher seite sind wir gerade?
> 
> mein firefox zeigt mir die seitenzahlen immer falsch an (zurzeit 1489 oO)


auf 2977, und du hast wohl 50 Beiträge pro Seite an, normal sinds immer 20 :>


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Abend Shefanix


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Nabend wünsch ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> du hast wohl 50 Beiträge pro Seite an, normal sinds immer 20 :>



hmm das könnte sein

und abend mondryx


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Nabend wünsch ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abend Mondryx unser Powerlerner :>


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

abnd


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Februar 2009)

bamm bamm ütz ütz


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Jaa..hab jetzt noch 5 Tage und 3 Stunden bis zur letzten Klausur. Wenn ich am Sonntag anfange reicht das alle mal. Hab in der ganzen Oberstufe für keine einzige Klausur wirklich gelernt gehabt xD


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bamm bamm ütz ütz


Guten abend Trolli

Guten Abend Mano


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2009)

F.E.A.R. 2 ist SO geil!


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Abend trolli 

Abend Manoroth


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Februar 2009)

ebm is ne komische musik richtung... XD


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Gogo, worüber labern wir heute? Will versuchen die 1000 Postings zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> F.E.A.R. 2 ist SO geil!


Naja, neue story.
...
Wow das wars xD
Gleiche Grafikengine (bissl aufpoliert),Gleiche schockmomente wie im 1. Teil (auf der selben Art), und nur hier und da was neues, dafür aber endlich mal ein bisschen mehr Außenlvl.
Aber issn netter Shooter, nachden eher miesen Addons


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> F.E.A.R. 2 ist SO geil!



Konnte mich schon mit Fear 1 nicht anfreunden, also teste ich den zweiten gar nicht erst aus.


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, neue story.
> ...
> Wow das wars xD
> Gleiche Grafikengine (bissl aufpoliert),Gleiche schockmomente wie im 1. Teil (auf der selben Art), und nur hier und da was neues, dafür aber endlich mal ein bisschen mehr Außenlvl.
> Aber issn netter Shooter, nachden eher miesen Addons



was ist den die story zum zweiten

bin noch nicht dazu gekommen es irgendwo zu lesen...


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Was ist F.E.A.R? ^^


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Was ist F.E.A.R? ^^



Ein Computerspiel xD


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> was ist den die story zum zweiten
> 
> bin noch nicht dazu gekommen es irgendwo zu lesen...


Man bekommt noch mehr mit von der Geschichte von Alma u.a. ist sie diesmal ne Erwachsene Frau.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Und was für nen Genre? Shooter, Strategie... whatever?


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Mir ist sooo verdammt langweilig. Hab zwar schon 13 Stunden geschlafen, somit begann mein Tag erst um 14 Uhr, allerdings weiß ich trotzdem nichts mit meiner vielen Zeit zu machen...


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Februar 2009)

F.E.A.R. 2 soll nicht so gut sein wie der erste, Dead Space wirds wohl erstmal nicht übertreffen aber freuen tu ich mich auch drauf.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Und was für nen Genre? Shooter, Strategie... whatever?


Horror Shooter


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Fear ist ein Shooter mit Survival Horror Elementen


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2009)

Ach die Grafik ist ziemlich aufgebohrt worden aber arschgeil ^^


----------



## Dracun (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Und was für nen Genre? Shooter, Strategie... whatever?


EGO Shooter

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/F.E.A.R.

http://www.google.de/search?source=ig&...&meta=lr%3D


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> F.E.A.R. 2 soll nicht so gut sein wie der erste, Dead Space wirds wohl erstmal nicht übertreffen aber freuen tu ich mich auch drauf..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist es auch nicht, es ist schlechter als der 1. besser aber als die addons zum 1. teil.
Trotzdem immer noch ein guter horror shooter mit knapp 10-12h länge.

@ Selor:
Naja, sie ist diesselbe wie vor 3 Jahren, nur hier und da wurden einige Effekte eingefügt und noch ein paar grafische verbesserungen - für 2009 ungefähr unterer Mittelraum in sachen Grafik


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man bekommt noch mehr mit von der Geschichte von Alma u.a. ist sie diesmal ne Erwachsene Frau.



is das das mädchen im roten kleid? hab nur ma n trailer gesehn aba den fand ich langweilig


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Und was für nen Genre? Shooter, Strategie... whatever?



offlinespiel, egoshooter, Genre ist Horror

so wars glaub


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Ah gut... also nicht unbedingt was für mich. Bleib lieber meinen Strategie und Rollenspielen treu.


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Yay, noch 21 Seiten..das pachen wa, oder?


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is das das mädchen im roten kleid? hab nur ma n trailer gesehn aba den fand ich langweilig


Ja ist es.
Und das ist nicht langweilig, das ist Monoliths 2. Meisterwerk, und FEAR I ist richtig genial, FEAR II ist immer noch gut, aber nict ganz so gut wie der 1.


UND ICH WILL IMMER NOCHEN NOLF III !!!!!


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Yay, noch 21 Seiten..das pachen wa, oder?



wenn wir ein gutes thema finden^^

hat irgendwer n vorschlag fürs thema?


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Die Nacht ist lang, 21 Seiten sollten drin sein.


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Ja ich hab ein Thema: Wir diskutieren die Vor- und Nachteile, wenn ich jetzt wieder mein WoW Abo erneuer, obwohl ich am 19.02 noch ne Abitur Klausur schreibe. Aber ich eh max 4 Stunden am Tag lerne, den rest also gammel


----------



## Skatero (13. Februar 2009)

Hiho ich bin auch wieder mal da.
Skilager ist fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2009)

Nein tun wir nicht!


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hiho ich bin auch wieder mal da.
> Skilager ist fertig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer bist du nochma?


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

welcome back skatero


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ja ich hab ein Thema: Wir diskutieren die Vor- und Nachteile, wenn ich jetzt wieder mein WoW Abo erneuer, obwohl ich am 19.02 noch ne Abitur Klausur schreibe. Aber ich eh max 4 Stunden am Tag lerne, den rest also gammel



solange du trotzdem noch fleissig lernst etc spricht nixdagegen würd ich sachn^^


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Nachteile von WoW sind, das du wohl weniger lernen wirst. Vorteil ist wohl einer das die Zeit schneller rumgeht. Okay, ich dachte ohne WoW lern ich auch mehr, aber seitdem bin ich fast die ganze Zeit nur am Anime schauen T_T


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> solange du trotzdem noch fleissig lernst etc spricht nixdagegen würd ich sachn^^



Der Meinung bin ich auch. Hab trotzdem mir Gegenüber dann ein schlechtes Gewissen


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ja ich hab ein Thema: Wir diskutieren die Vor- und Nachteile, wenn ich jetzt wieder mein WoW Abo erneuer, obwohl ich am 19.02 noch ne Abitur Klausur schreibe. Aber ich eh max 4 Stunden am Tag lerne, den rest also gammel



Solang du das lernen nicht vergisst, bzw dich zuviel von WoW ablenken lässt spricht eig nichts dagegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Nachteile von WoW sind, das du wohl weniger lernen wirst. Vorteil ist wohl einer das die Zeit schneller rumgeht. Okay, ich dachte ohne WoW lern ich auch mehr, aber seitdem bin ich fast die ganze Zeit nur am Anime schauen T_T



/sign xD


----------



## Skatero (13. Februar 2009)

Jaja Animes sind schon süchtig machend.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

hab atm auch eher n prob damit das ich zu viele animes schau^^


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Von welchem Anime ist eigentlich dein Avatar/ deine Signatur?


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Ich treff mich morgen zum ersten mal seit knapp 2 Jahren mit meiner Ex...sie hat mich gefragt...das kann was werden xD


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Von welchem Anime ist eigentlich dein Avatar/ deine Signatur?



Siehe meinen Titel^^


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Siehe meinen Titel^^



eureka seven kenn ich nich^^

gleich mal in youtube suchen


----------



## Skatero (13. Februar 2009)

Soul Eater geht noch immer nicht weiter?! omg -.-


----------



## Taikunsun (13. Februar 2009)

Treffen mit der Ex mhhhh.....

Und nabend


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

abend Taikunsun


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich treff mich morgen zum ersten mal seit knapp 2 Jahren mit meiner Ex...sie hat mich gefragt...das kann was werden xD


Oha das am Valentinstag xD
Viel spaß^^


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können... Gleich mal bisschen gucken ob der mir gefällt. Hab nur noch 2 die ich gucken kann. Kannazuki no Miko und Ergo Proxy.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2009)

Vergess die Axt nicht... Frau am Valentinstag ist schon schlimm... EX am Valentinstag bedeutet nur ärger.. ^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Vergess die Axt nicht... Frau am Valentinstag ist schon schlimm... EX am Valentinstag bedeutet nur ärger.. ^^


Wieso soll sowas schlimm sein? o_O


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Ich bin echt gespannt wie sie drauf ist. Das sie einen neuen Freund hat weiß ich auch...


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

hrmpf wie lang dauert das denn eigentlich noch bis der BuffedCast endlich mal in Itunes ist ;(


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso soll sowas schlimm sein? o_O



Weil: Nerv!


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Vergess die Axt nicht... Frau am Valentinstag ist schon schlimm... EX am Valentinstag bedeutet nur ärger.. ^^


1. heisst es "vergiss"
2. bedeutet das nicht ärger, sondern SPAß!


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Soul Eater geht noch immer nicht weiter?! omg -.-



Also Folge 43 hab ich mir gestern gesogen...


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Weil: Nerv!


o_O
Ich hatte nie Probleme damit :>


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können... Gleich mal bisschen gucken ob der mir gefällt. Hab nur noch 2 die ich gucken kann. Kannazuki no Miko und Ergo Proxy.



ergo proxy kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Skatero (13. Februar 2009)

Schaust du mit ger sub oder eng?


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Worum gehts in Soul Eater? Bin grade dabei mir alle Folgen zu laden, weil hier soviele Leute das in der Signatur haben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. heisst es "vergiss"



Nicht wenn man das e am ende verpeilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Worum gehts in Soul Eater? Bin grade dabei mir alle Folgen zu laden, weil hier soviele Leute das in der Signatur haben.





Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja in Soul Eater geht es um eine Schule in der Kämpfer ausgebildet werden um böse Seelen zu bekämpfen. Es werden 2 arten ausgebildet. Die "Meister" und die "Waffen". Die Waffen sind Menschen die sich in Waffen verwandeln können. Die meister sind diese die sie führen. Der Style ist genial abgefahren. Hier mal ein Bild mit dem Zeichenstyl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kangrim hat das ziemlich gut beschrieben.


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Die Geschichte von Soul Eater dreht sich um Schüler der Shibusen (&#27515;&#31070;&#27494;&#22120;&#32887;&#20154;&#23554;&#38272;&#23398;&#26657;, Shinigami Buki Shokunin Semmon Gakk&#333;, dt. „Todesgott-Waffenhandwerker-Fachschule“) in Death City. Die Schule wird von Shinigami (dt. Totengott) geleitet und dient dem Training der Waffen und Meister. Jeder Meister besitzt mindestens eine Waffe als Begleiter, die sowohl eine Waffen- als auch eine Menschenform besitzt. Shinigami gründete die Schule, um den Frieden zu wahren und die Geburt der Kishin – dämonische Götter, die die Welt ins Chaos stürzen können – zu verhindern. Unter Death City ist der letzte Kishin versiegelt und wird von Shinigami unter Kontrolle gehalten, weswegen Shinigami die Stadt nicht verlassen kann.


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

hört sich interessant an

ich werds mir auch mal anschauen


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> hört sich interessant an
> 
> ich werds mir auch mal anschauen



also ich mag soul eater^^ schau aba atm gerade eureka 7^^


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also ich mag soul eater^^ schau aba atm gerade eureka 7^^



Yay hab wen infiziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Als als Name Shinigami? Ich kenn das wohl von Bleach und... Death Note glaube ich. Aber da war das ne allgemeine Bezeichung für die Leute/Kreaturen und nicht Name einer Person. Klingt aber wirklich interessant. Wenn mein Internet mal nicht so lahm wäre könnte ich schneller genießen.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Yay hab wen infiziert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne muss dich enteuschen hab schon länger angefangen schon bevor ich deine sig und ava gesehn habe^^


----------



## Skatero (13. Februar 2009)

@ Mano: Wie heisst der Anime in deiner Signatur?
Sieht ziemlich gut aus, schau ich mir mal an.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Das ist Bleach. Der Anime ist der Hammer. Jeden Mittwoch gibts ne neue Folge bei Dattebayo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Animes? *gääähn*^^


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> @ Mano: Wie heisst der Anime in deiner Signatur?
> Sieht ziemlich gut aus, schau ich mir mal an.



bleach is des^^


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Hab ich mal die erste Folge gesehen, und mochte es nicht...dabei gibts da sooo viele von. Muss ja beliebt sein^^


----------



## Skatero (13. Februar 2009)

Bleach? Der Avatar ist von Bleach. Die Sig auch? Dann bin ich wohl einfach noch nicht genug weit.


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

@Skatero: Willste ne seite wo du Soul Eater 43 saugen kannst? Mit englischem sub...^^


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Ja also am Anfang fand ich den auch ziemlich komisch. Aber der wird ab der ersten Folge stetig besser. Richtig viel witzige Szenen mit dabei. Und die Kämpfe sind auch wirklich gut gemacht. Die Story finde ich auch gut. Also mal so 2-3 Folgen schauen lohnt sich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Hab ich mal die erste Folge gesehen, und mochte es nicht...dabei gibts da sooo viele von. Muss ja beliebt sein^^



am anfang ist bleach net so das wahre aber wird immer wie besser^^ vor allem ab folge.. 16 glaub ich gehts richtig ab

da kämpfen der aus meinem ava (ichigo) gegen den aus meiner sig (zaraki kenpachi) und der kampf is sowas von epic^^


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

btw wo schaut ihr die animes immer an?


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> btw wo schaut ihr die animes immer an?



AL  (die die s kennen wissen was gemeint is und die andern.. pech gehabt^^ die mods mögen die seite net^^)


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Ich schau Streams bei AL, sollte jeder kennen. [entfernt]


----------



## Skatero (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> @Skatero: Willste ne seite wo du Soul Eater 43 saugen kannst? Mit englischem sub...^^


Ich schaue es eigentlich mit ger sub, aber ich glaube das macht kein Sinn.
Also schick mal eine Pn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sonst benutze ich meistens AL.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Ich lad mir die Animes immer da wo sie gesubbt werden. [entfernt]. Das sind eigentlich so meine Quellen.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

bin einfach zu faul zum saugen.. ich guck immer streams^^


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Ich gucke keine Streams. Dafür geht mein Internet zu oft aus. Hab mir extra wegen Anime ne 1TB Festplatte gekauft, die ich sonst nie voll bekommen würde. Aber naja was solls. So kann ich sie immer und immer wieder schauen. Naruto hab ich alles vor Shippuuden schon 3mal durchgeschaut. 2 mal mit Eng-Subs und das letzte mal komplett ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

@Skatero: Hast Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (13. Februar 2009)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich gucke keine Streams. Dafür geht mein Internet zu oft aus. Hab mir extra wegen Anime ne 1TB Festplatte gekauft, die ich sonst nie voll bekommen würde. Aber naja was solls. So kann ich sie immer und immer wieder schauen. Naruto hab ich alles vor Shippuuden schon 3mal durchgeschaut. 2 mal mit Eng-Subs und das letzte mal komplett ohne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mein i-net is schnell und stabil da kann cih ohne probs streams schaun^^

und naruto shipuuden schau ich auch immer wider weiter^^


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Hab mir heute die gestern gesogene Folge 96 geguckt...endlich gibts mal wieder n schicken Fight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Shippuuden finde ich gar nicht so toll wie das davor. Aber ich gucks mir an weil ich wissen will wie die den Manga umsetzen. Aber jetzt sind ja erst mal wieder bis März/April Filler angesagt.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Hab mir heute die gestern gesogene Folge 96 geguckt...endlich gibts mal wieder n schicken Fight
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin erst bei folge 95^^


----------



## Skatero (13. Februar 2009)

Hmm wieso finde ich Soul Eater 24 nicht? -.-


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Ich bin erstmal gespannt, wie das mit Naruto weitergeht. Der "Kampf" heute war ja auch nicht das ware. War ja nichtmal richtig einer. Aber im Preview sahs für nächste Woche mal gut aus.


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

@Ska: hast nochmal post...^^


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Animes erobern den nachtschwärmer!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Animes erobern den nachtschwärmer!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klar doch^^


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Und ich seh mich als einen der Anstifter xD


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Ja Animes sind auch was ganz tolles. Wüsste nicht wie ich die Tage ohne sie rumbekommen soll. Gucke bestimmt jeden Tag 5 Stunden oder so.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ja Animes sind auch was ganz tolles. Wüsste nicht wie ich die Tage ohne sie rumbekommen soll. Gucke bestimmt jeden Tag 5 Stunden oder so.



Oo


probiers ma mit rausgehn^^ du hast einfach zu viel zeit^^


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ja Animes sind auch was ganz tolles. Wüsste nicht wie ich die Tage ohne sie rumbekommen soll. Gucke bestimmt jeden Tag 5 Stunden oder so.



Solang schau ich zwar nicht, aber sie sind auch bei mir fester Bestandteil des tages  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Animes erobern den nachtschwärmer!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht gut...


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Eureka 7 ist toll. Weiß einer ob der Manga anders ist als der Anime?


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Warum sollte man rausgehen, wenn keiner der Freunde Zeit hat? Und alleine Joggen is auch langweilig^^


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht gut...



Schlag ein anderes Thema vor^^


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Eureka 7 ist toll. Weiß einer ob der Manga anders ist als der Anime?



Ne weiß ich nicht. Hatte den letzte Woche in der Hand und hab reingeschaut. Aber der Klappentext gab auch keine wirkliche Auskunft^^


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Schlag ein anderes Thema vor^^



Tus nicht!


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Warum sollte man rausgehen, wenn keiner der Freunde Zeit hat? Und alleine Joggen is auch langweilig^^



tja dann haste n prob..^^

schlepp sie ma in ne bar oder so da kommn se sicher mit


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Schlag ein anderes Thema vor^^


Alles (fast alles) ist besser als Animes O_o


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alles (fast alles) ist besser als Animes O_o



Garnichts (fast garnichts) ist besser als Anime oO


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Ich fang ja eh erst Abends an. Meist so von 20 - 1/2 Uhr. Heute mal nicht. War ja sonst nie hier im Nachtschwärmer aktiv. Aber jetzt keine Zeit. Außerdem hab ich im Moment nur noch 2 auffem Rechner. Die wären dann ja übermorgen durch und dann kann ich mich mopsen...


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alles (fast alles) ist besser als Animes O_o



was ist den nicht besser?


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Garnichts (fast garnichts) ist besser als Anime oO


Doch, fast alles ist besser.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Es gibt nur eines das besser als Anime ist. Schlafen =)


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch, fast alles ist besser.


Nein, fast garnichts ist besser.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alles (fast alles) ist besser als Animes O_o



du hast selber schon 2 serien gesehn und jut gefunden also ruhe da kleiner^^


----------



## Tabuno (13. Februar 2009)

Nabend...


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Wie weit sind sie eig inzwischen beim Bundesvision Songcontest?


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Es gibt nur eines das besser als Anime ist. Schlafen =)



Oo

mir fallen da noch zig sachen ein die besser sind als schlafen...


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du hast selber schon 2 serien gesehn und jut gefunden also ruhe da kleiner^^


2 von wievieleN? Und wie oft noch, ich bin nicht klein!


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch, fast alles ist besser.



Ich hab einen Kumpel, der vertritt genau die selbe Ansicht wie du. Und darüber zu debattieren hat keinen Sinn.

Man vergleicht ja auch keine Äpfel und Birnen, da beide komplett unterschiedlich schmecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das nichts besser ist als Schlafen. 

Was ist denn Bundesvision Songcontest? Oo?


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2 von wievieleN? Und wie oft noch, _*ich bin nicht klein!*_



Könnte man an deinem Avatar aber so interpretieren kleiner Edward Elric (Nur insider verstehen den witz^^)


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2 von wievieleN? Und wie oft noch, ich bin nicht klein!



du bist kleiner wie ich und solange das so is, werd ich dich kleiner nennen^^ (also los wachs ma kleiner^^)


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Könnte man an deinem Avatar aber so interpretieren


Nur schade das ich nicht der Inhalt des Ava´s bin


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur schade das ich nicht der Inhalt des Ava´s bin



Schade und ich dachte ich rede die ganze zeit mit Obama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich finde das nichts besser ist als Schlafen.
> 
> Was ist denn Bundesvision Songcontest? Oo?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundesvision_Song_Contest

und Abend Tabuno


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du bist kleiner wie ich und solange das so is, werd ich dich kleiner nennen^^ (also los wachs ma kleiner^^)


Nö.
Mir reicht die Größe.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Schade und ich dachte ich rede die ganze zeit mit Obama
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tja so kann man sich irren^^


----------



## Tabuno (13. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euBVSTbtkOA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö.
> Mir reicht die Größe.



ok dein ding kleiner


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Ein Contest vom lieben Herrn Raab. Gibt es schon seit 3 Jahren oderso...treten aus allen 16 Bundesländern Musiker an, und am Ende gibt es halt einen Gewinner. Im Bundesland vom Sieger ist dann der nächste Contest


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ein Contest vom lieben Herrn Raab. Gibt es schon seit 3 Jahren oderso...treten aus allen 16 Bundesländern Musiker an, und am Ende gibt es halt einen Gewinner. Im Bundesland vom Sieger ist dann der nächste Contest



abklatsch vom eurovision songcontest^^


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Achso, was im Fernsehen. Ich habe schon ein paar Jahre kein TV mehr geschaut. Wenn ich was sehen wehen guck ichs im Internet. Sind da denn gute Musiker bei? Oder nur "No-Name" Bands?


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> abklatsch vom eurovision songcontest^^



so kann man es auch nennen^^


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Peter Fox von Seeed und Polarkreis 18 sind quasi die "Headliner" dieses Jahr


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euBVSTbtkOA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



öhmm was soll man dazu sagen...


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Seeed ist nicht so meine Richtung. Was macht Polarkreis 18 denn für Musik?


----------



## Lillyan (13. Februar 2009)

Polarkreis 18 find ich grausam *hüstel* Ich denk der gute Peter wirds machen.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Peter Fox von Seeed und Polarkreis 18 sind quasi die "Headliner" dieses Jahr



fand bisher rage am besten^^


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> öhmm was soll man dazu sagen...



Die ist ja wohl total hart ey oO abgefahren....


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Abend Lillyan


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Polarkreis 18 find ich grausam *hüstel* Ich denk der gute Peter wirds machen.



jutn abend lilly^^


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> fand bisher rage am besten^^



ich schau mir grad den schnellspann an und bisher find ich Rage auch am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Februar 2009)

Oah oida, Thüringen war ja mal hart schlecht.. >_>


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Also das Video... ist einfach nur Hart. Meine Eltern sind ja schon krass, aber das ist ja mal die Höhe.


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Oah oida, Thüringen war ja mal hart schlecht.. >_>



wer vertritt thüringen?


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Ich wui nua dass du woast xD irgendwie hat das was^^


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also das Video... ist einfach nur Hart. Meine Eltern sind ja schon krass, aber das ist ja mal die Höhe.



soner mutter hätt ich wohl eine reingehaun-.-


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Also ich wär bei sowas auch an die Decke gegangen. Ich hätte erstmal die Hefte genommen und zerfetzt. Dann das Kissen da im Hintergrund wo der Name auch drauf stand genommen und wat weiss ich mit gemacht.


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> soner mutter hätt ich wohl eine reingehaun-.-



könnte das jugendamt in sonem fall eig was machen?


----------



## Lillyan (13. Februar 2009)

*schwerseufz* da ist man mal ein Stündchen nicht da....

Wenn ihr das Forum weiterhin als Tauschbörse für Downloadlinks missbraucht (ich gehe davon aus, dass das keine legalen downloads sind), dann macht euch auf einen Permban gefaßt....  Alle die sich an der Aktion beteiligt haben dürfen sich hiermit verwarnt fühlen.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> wer vertritt thüringen?



Chapeau Clauque oder sowas..
Fotos, Pilot, Peter Fox, der Brandenburger Hopper do' und Rage find ich lustig ;p - die aus Bayern war auch net schlecht.. aber iwie hab ich nen paar verpasst q.q;


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Ich schau mir den Mist von Contest auch nicht an. Ausserdem ist der Repräsentant von Hamburg einfach nur peinlich, für mich als Gebürtigem Hamburger echt ne Schande xD


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *schwerseufz* da ist man mal ein Stündchen nicht da....
> 
> Wenn ihr das Forum weiterhin als Tauschbörse für Downloadlinks missbraucht (ich gehe davon aus, dass das keine legalen downloads sind), dann macht euch auf einen Permban gefaßt....  Alle die sich an der Aktion beteiligt haben dürfen sich hiermit verwarnt fühlen.


Wow o_O
es wurden doch keine Links gepostet (soweit ich mitbekommen habe^^)
Und Abend Lilly


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *schwerseufz* da ist man mal ein Stündchen nicht da....
> 
> Wenn ihr das Forum weiterhin als Tauschbörse für Downloadlinks missbraucht (ich gehe davon aus, dass das keine legalen downloads sind), dann macht euch auf einen Permban gefaßt....  Alle die sich an der Aktion beteiligt haben dürfen sich hiermit verwarnt fühlen.



ham ja keine links verbreitet so viel ich gesehn habe oder?


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Lillyan. Die Downloads von Serien, wie zum Beispiel jetzt Naruto mit Japanischen Dub ist legal. Kannst du selbst nachlesen. Die Leute haben die Rechte zum subben und zum veröffentlichen. Es ist nur bei wenigen Anime nicht ganz legal.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Lillyan. Die Downloads von Serien, wie zum Beispiel jetzt Naruto mit Japanischen Dub ist legal. Kannst du selbst nachlesen. Die Leute haben die Rechte zum subben und zum veröffentlichen. Es ist nur bei wenigen Anime nicht ganz legal.



mir war acuh, das erst nach der lizenzierung die verbreitung eingestellt werdn muss


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Bei Naruto ist das ja so. Das Dattebayo das mal gemacht hatte. Aber die es jetzt nicht mehr machen weil eine andere Firma die Rechte erworben hat, und sie es nun veröffentlichen. Also legal. Bei allen Anime weiß ich das aber nicht.


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mir war acuh, das erst nach der lizenzierung die verbreitung eingestellt werdn muss



Jopp, so wie es jetzt mit Naruto Shippuuden und RTL2 der Fall ist. Allerdings gibt es auch dort noch ne Möglichkeit das ganze Legal mit englischem Sub zu gucken.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Fotos für Niedersachsen -.-
Ich wünsche mir Madsen zurück da hatte Niedersachsen wenigstens noch gewonnen. Der von "Fotos" hat so eine dünne stimme...


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Yeah grad spielt Subway to Sally <3


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Hmmm
Dum di dum


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Wie, das läuft grad? Und Subway to Sally ist da? Wie genial, eine meiner Lieblingsbands.


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmmm
> Dum di dum



Langeweile? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (13. Februar 2009)

Gepostet wurden keine Links, aber Angebote Links per PN zu verschicken.... 

Laßt derlei Andeutungen einfach aus dem Forum. Ich werde mich informieren, dennoch macht es die Heimlichtuerei schwer das nachzuvollziehen...


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Langeweile?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, ich poste das weil es mir spaß macht ><


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wie, das läuft grad? Und Subway to Sally ist da? Wie genial, eine meiner Lieblingsbands.



Sie kommen jetzt zur Abstimmung

Subway to Sally hat gerade "Auf Kiel" gespielt


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2009)

Nur als zarten Hinweis - wenn hier nochmal Tipps zum illegalen Beziehen lizenzrechtlich geschützter Materialen gegeben werden, wars das mit dem Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Auf Kiel ist mein Lieblingslied. Naja eines davon. Meine Seele brennt und Seemanslied find ich auch noch genial.

Okay, Lillyan. Habs jetzt verstanden und werde für meinen Teil den Mund halten.


:/Edit: ZAM, hast du die letzten Posts nicht gelesen? Naruto ist zum Beispiel komplett legal. Kannst es dir sogar direkt bei Tokyo TV runterladen. Aber ich bin jetzt auch ruhig. Keine Lust auf nen Ban.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

BTW Ich hab mir grade alle Bände von Fullmetal Alchemist bestellt für insgesamt 94€ und ein paar zerquetschte.^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nur als zarten Hinweis - wenn hier nochmal Tipps zum illegalen Beziehen lizenzrechtlich geschützter Materialen gegeben werden, wars das mit dem Nachtschwärmer.


Uah nein!
Pöse Poster da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Mein Lieblingslied ist zurzeit "Wenn Engel hassen"


----------



## Skatero (13. Februar 2009)

Hmm ich höre gerade Arch Enemy - Nemesis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> BTW Ich hab mir grade alle Bände von Fullmetal Alchemist bestellt für insgesamt 94€ und ein paar zerquetschte.^^



Du scheinst mir zu viel Geld zu haben... . Werd mir morgen erstmal Band 2 und 3 und E'S kaufen.

@ZAM: Zur Kenntnis genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nur als zarten Hinweis - wenn hier nochmal Tipps zum illegalen Beziehen lizenzrechtlich geschützter Materialen gegeben werden, wars das mit dem Nachtschwärmer.



<--- sacht nix mehr in die richtung^^


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm ich höre gerade Arch Enemy - Nemesis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Schleimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Onkelz - Sowas hat man =) 
Gleich wird erstmal schön gelesen. Biss zur Mitternacht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2009)

Mein Lieblingslied:


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Du scheinst mir zu viel Geld zu haben... . Werd mir morgen erstmal Band 2 und 3 und E'S kaufen.
> 
> @ZAM: Zur Kenntnis genommen
> 
> ...



Hab im moment 300 €^^
Nebenbei werd ich mir dann noch alle 2 monate immer ein weiteren band von Welcome to the N.H.K holen und dann vieleicht alle 6Bände von Eureka 7 oder alle Bände von beck oder vieleicht beides^^


----------



## Skatero (13. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Schleimer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso Schleimer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Onkelz - Sowas hat man =)
> Gleich wird erstmal schön gelesen. Biss zur Mitternacht.


Ist das der Buchtitel oder meinst du "bis zur Mitternacht"? :>


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Onkelz - Sowas hat man =)
> Gleich wird erstmal schön gelesen. Biss zur Mitternacht.



Onkelz hab ich in letzter Zeit zur viel gehört^^

Ich hab mir heute den ersten Band der Biss-bücher gekauft


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Ist der Buchtitel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von Stephanie Meyers. Hoffe richtig geschrieben. Gibt auch nen Film zum Buch: "Twilight"


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7-60tyLQhA...feature=related

lemminge ftw^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ist der Buchtitel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Och ne bitte nicht ><
Ist das nicht der Film wo alle Teenieweiber danach schreien und so? ><


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ist der Buchtitel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fast jede weibliche Freundin die ich hab, hat das Buch gelesen...is der Typ echt so tolle?


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och ne bitte nicht ><
> Ist das nicht der Film wo alle Teenieweiber danach schreien und so? ><



Ja, n freund hat mir das buch empfohlen mal schauen ob es gut ist oder im regal verstaubt


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ja, n freund hat mir das buch empfohlen mal schauen ob es gut ist oder im regal verstaubt


Ok dieses Buch werd ihc mir nicht antun^^


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Also den Film hab ich nicht gesehen. Nur alle Bücher schon 1mal gelesen. Bin beim 2ten Durchgang. Finde den einfach Spitze geschrieben mit viel Humor. Btw, ich bin männlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also der Typ ist eigentlich schon lustig. Zumindest seine Art. Obwohl ich mich ja mehr auf die Mädchen konzentriere.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Fast jede weibliche Freundin die ich hab, hat das Buch gelesen...is der Typ echt so tolle?




Jetzt versteh ich endlich dein Zitat in der Sig xD


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Ich sollte auch mal wieder was anderes lesen, abgesehen von Mangas.. . Hab hier noch Diabolus von Dan Brown rumstehen^^


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich sollte auch mal wieder was anderes lesen, abgesehen von Mangas.. . Hab hier noch Diabolus von Dan Brown rumstehen^^



hast du Diabolus noch nicht gelesen? ist richtig gut. Btw hast du Mangas zu verkaufen?^^


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich sollte auch mal wieder was anderes lesen, abgesehen von Mangas.. . Hab hier noch Diabolus von Dan Brown rumstehen^^



Das Hörbuch davon fand ich gut *g*


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Jetzt versteh ich endlich dein Zitat in der Sig xD



Ja..Holland lässt grüßen^^


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Ja lesen ist ne gute Ablenkung. Ich kann die aber die Biss-Reihe guten Gewissens an Herz legen. Ist wirklich extrem gut. War selbst überrascht als mir ne Freundin das Buch geschenkt hatte und am Anfang eher skeptisch. Aber naja... am ersten Tag gleich mal 200 Seiten gelesen.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ja..Holland lässt grüßen^^



Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob das eine andeutung darauf sein soll, 



Spoiler



dass holland der vater von ihm ist


 aber ich hab sowieso schon sone ahnung^^


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Hat einer von euch die Zwergen-Reihe (Markus Heitz) durchgelesen?

also ich fand sie richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch die Zwergen-Reihe (Markus Heitz) durchgelesen?
> 
> also ich fand sie richtig gut
> 
> ...




Alles durch.
Einfach super!
Ich hoffe die verhauen die verfilmung nicht x.x


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hab derzeit genug anderes um die Ohren,da bleibt kaum Zeit zu lesen.
Und demnächst kommt eh nochen neues WoW buch raus :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2009)

Ich les lieber die Vanguard Reihe... und warte auf April/Mai wenn endlich der vierte Band rauskommt...


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die verhauen die verfilmung nicht x.x



Hoffe sie wird nicht so wie Eragon...

Wo Markus Heitz mal bei mir in der Stadt war ( war glaub September 2008) hat er gesagt sie sammeln noch geld für den film


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob das eine andeutung darauf sein soll,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achja, welche denn?^^


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Kennt jemand von euch die Reihe "Nekrophil"? Sind über 20 Bücher und ist wirklich gut.


/Edit: Sry... Necroscope war das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Hoffe sie wird nicht so wie Eragon...
> 
> Wo Markus Heitz mal bei mir in der Stadt war ( war glaub September 2008) hat er gesagt sie sammeln noch geld für den film



Na hoffentlich genug geld. Hast du dir ein Autogramm gesichert?^^


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch die Reihe "Nekrophil"? Sind über 20 Bücher und ist wirklich gut.



Bei dem Begriff muss ich immer sofort an Captain Hero aus Drawn Together denken xD


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Noch 12 seiten bis zur seite 3000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube ich sollte mal wieder AoE II spielen xD


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Achja, welche denn?^^





Spoiler



Naja. Die tusse die mit Holland zusammen ist macht immer so komische andeutungen wie : Du bist doch schließlich hollands...   .Diese kommentare haben sie versucht irgendwie im Hintergrund untergehen zu lassen. Dann diese seltsame verbindung zwischen dem opa und hollan. sehr mysteriös.^^


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Ich find AoE I am geilsten. Das waren noch Zeiten *schwärm*


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

die zwerge is ja schon ne super buch reie aber shadowrun fand ich besser.. die sollen des verfilmen^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich find AoE I am geilsten. Das waren noch Zeiten *schwärm*


Ich bleibe bei:
AoE II > AoE I > AoM > Aoe III


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Naja. Die tusse die mit Holland zusammen ist macht immer so komische andeutungen wie : Du bist doch schließlich hollands...   .Diese kommentare haben sie versucht irgendwie im Hintergrund untergehen zu lassen. Dann diese seltsame verbindung zwischen dem opa und hollan. sehr mysteriös.^^



Naja, sobald du eine bestimmte Sache weißt, klärt sich das Beziehungsgeflächt auf...zumindest weitesgehend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich genug geld. Hast du dir ein Autogramm gesichert?^^


Klar in 4 Büchern. Mehr haben in Rucksack nicht reingepasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Manoroth schrieb:


> die zwerge is ja schon ne super buch reie aber shadowrun fand ich besser.. die sollen des verfilmen^^



Shadowrun find ich auch nicht schlecht. Die einzigen Bücher wo mir noch fehlen sind ein paar aus der Ulldart-Reihe


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei:
> AoE II > AoE I > AoM > Aoe III




Bei mir ist es so:

AoE I > AoE II > AoM > AoE III

Finde III war wirklich nicht sehr gelungen.


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Beim Songcontest sind sie nun an der Punktevergabe^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es so:
> 
> AoE I > AoE II > AoM > AoE III
> 
> Finde III war wirklich nicht sehr gelungen.


Nö, Kampagne war mies, random maps waren noch ganz gut. Aber ein AoE IV rückt in ja in weite ferne... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Klar in 4 Büchern. Mehr haben in Rucksack nicht reingepasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ulldart die dunkle zeit hab cih alle und zeit des neuen bin ich bei band.. 4

gibts da inzwischen mehr?


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Wir brauchen mehr Punkte für Niedersachsen


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

AoE war nie so meine Welt... . Das einzige Strategie Spiel welches mich wirklich gefesselt hatte, war Warcraft 3 samt Addon


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Ich fande auch die Random Maps nicht so pralle. AoE III war auch das letzte derartige Strategespiel was ich mir gekauft hatte. Die einzigsten die ich jetzt noch spiele sind Wc3 und BattleForge. Ist zwar ne Beta und passt nicht so richtig zu den anderen beiden aber ist trotzdem verdammt gut.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> AoE war nie so meine Welt... . Das einzige Strategie Spiel welches mich wirklich gefesselt hatte, war Warcraft 3 samt Addon



das is sowiso nr1... denke darüber wirds keine grosse diskussion gebn^^


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ulldart die dunkle zeit hab cih alle und zeit des neuen bin ich bei band.. 4
> 
> gibts da inzwischen mehr?



ka kannst ja vergleichen http://www.mahet.de/site/Die-Ulldart-Reihe.14.0.html


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Zum Glück kommt bald DoW II :>


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wir brauchen mehr Punkte für Niedersachsen



So sieht das aus!!
Die warn sogar garnicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> So sieht das aus!!
> Die warn sogar garnicht schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber nicht wirklich so gut.^^


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Mhh ich bin für Rage

leider zurzeit nur dritter


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Ich bin grade dabei mir die Beta zu laden. Bin gespannt wie es so ist. Dann kommt ja auch noch irgendwann mal SCII und D3. Darauf bin ich auch gespannt. Aber im Moment ist bei Strategie Wc3 wirklich mein Favorit. Spiele zwar nur DotA und nicht Ladder aber trotzdem.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Aber nicht wirklich so gut.^^



Aber wenigstens mittelmaß.
Also ganz schrecklich wär wenn die Sachsen hier noch mehr Punkte kriegen, ist ja gräßlich..


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Mhh ich bin für Rage
> 
> leider zurzeit nur dritter



Naja besser als wir niedersachsen letzte.^^


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Das Hamburg Punkte bekommt wundert mich xD


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Sone Polarkreis scheiße...


----------



## Silenzz (13. Februar 2009)

N'ÄÄÄBEND


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Das Hamburg Punkte bekommt wundert mich xD


wer hat den die gewählt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Februar 2009)

Ej wie die alle KöPi trinken, inner Disse nachher gibts wieder nur Heinekken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'ÄÄÄBEND



Abend


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

freu mich atm nur auf dow 2 und diablo 3^^


----------



## Silenzz (13. Februar 2009)

Ey kennt sich einer von euch mit Photoshop CS4 aus..?


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Ne...meine letzte Version war CS...ohne irgend ne Zahl^^


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ey kennt sich einer von euch mit Photoshop CS4 aus..?



Jo hab ich wieso?


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ey kennt sich einer von euch mit Photoshop CS4 aus..?



Ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Ja warum? Was willst du wissen.


----------



## Silenzz (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Jo hab ich wieso?


Irgendwie funzt das nicht bei mir..-.-' also die Trial-Version^^


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Was geht denn nicht? Startet der einfach nicht oder was?


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Irgendwie funzt das nicht bei mir..-.-' also die Trial-Version^^



Zu installieren?
Die musst du von der offiziellen Seite von Adobe laden. Von CD aus geht das nicht.


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

mhh Rage liegt grad auf dem dritten platz mit 26 punkte hinten...


----------



## Silenzz (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Zu installieren?
> Die musst du von der offiziellen Seite von Adobe laden. Von CD aus geht das nicht.


Ich lads ja von der Seite, aber es funzt trotzdem nicht, aber wartet bitte nen Moment, ich ziehs grad nochmal...


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Hehe... einen Moment ist gut. Das sind mehrere Hundert MB.


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Da is genau das selbe wie beim Eurovision zu erkennen. Der Lokalpatriotismus xD


----------



## Silenzz (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hehe... einen Moment ist gut. Das sind mehrere Hundert MB.


Solang dauerts auch nicht O.o vll. 3-5 Minuten^^


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

10 Seiten noch. In denen können wir ruhig wieder über animes und mangas reden.^^


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Ach stimmt gibt ja schnellere Leitung als meine. Bei mir sind das mal gut 5 Stunden.

Ich rede über alles.


----------



## Silenzz (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ach stimmt gibt ja schnellere Leitung als meine. Bei mir sind das mal gut 5 Stunden.


oha^^
Wasn mit den anderen los..?


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> 10 Seiten noch. In denen können wir ruhig wieder über animes und mangas reden.^^


Glaubst auch nur du =O


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Niedersachsen bekommt seine ersten Punkte...von sich selbst xD


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Also ich könnte mich den ganzen Tag über Animes unterhalten.

Schon jemand Strawberry Panic oder Ouran High School Host Club gesehen?


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glaubst auch nur du =O



Nein das glaubst auch Mondryx^^


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> 10 Seiten noch. In denen können wir ruhig wieder über animes und mangas reden.^^


*sich nach Razyl umschau*


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also ich könnte mich den ganzen Tag über Animes unterhalten.
> 
> Schon jemand Strawberry Panic oder Ouran High School Host Club gesehen?




Ouran Highshool Host Club.
Sehr genialer Anime. Nur hätte ich mir den Romance anteil größer gewünscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nein das glaubst auch Mondryx^^


Wenn irgendein scheiß wie vorhin kommt *an zams post erinner* ....


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> *sich nach Razyl umschau*



Tut das gleiche...und sieht nur Staub rumschweben...xD


----------



## Silenzz (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn irgendein scheiß wie vorhin kommt *an zams post erinner* ....


Was warn los..?


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn irgendein scheiß wie vorhin kommt *an zams post erinner* ....



Man kann sich auch ohne streams über animes unterhalten oO


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Was warn los..?


Der Thread wurde als Tauschbörse für Animeseiten genutzt, wo man diese herunterladen kann, zwar wurden keine direkten Links gepostet aber naja... reden reicht schon darüber und Links wurden per PM gesendet und so


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Jop Romance war ein bisschen wenig. Aber es war viel Comedy drinne. 

Strawberry Panic kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Gibts es nur Mädchen bei. Ist halt Romance und nen bisschen Erotik. So harmloses halt.


----------



## Silenzz (13. Februar 2009)

asooo, lol^^


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Was warn los..?





ZAM schrieb:


> Nur als zarten Hinweis - wenn hier nochmal Tipps zum illegalen Beziehen lizenzrechtlich geschützter Materialen gegeben werden, wars das mit dem Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

UNd wie ich mich erinnern kann gibts einen THread für Anime Diskussionen
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...43&hl=Anime


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jop Romance war ein bisschen wenig. Aber es war viel Comedy drinne.
> 
> Strawberry Panic kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Gibts es nur Mädchen bei. Ist halt Romance und nen bisschen Erotik. So harmloses halt.



Hab die erste Folge mal angerissen...war dieser Lesbenkram oder?^^


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jop Romance war ein bisschen wenig. Aber es war viel Comedy drinne.
> 
> Strawberry Panic kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Gibts es nur Mädchen bei. Ist halt Romance und nen bisschen Erotik. So harmloses halt.



Hmm da mach ich mich mal nach den 50 Folgen eureka 7 ran.^^


----------



## Silenzz (13. Februar 2009)

sooo, grad cs4 fertig gezogen jetzt erstmal das eine ding mit 1,17 mb öffnen, cs4 mit 856 mb lässt sich sonst nicht öffnen..-.-'


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> sooo, grad cs4 fertig gezogen jetzt erstmal das eine ding mit 1,17 mb öffnen, cs4 mit 856 mb lässt sich sonst nicht öffnen..-.-'


gezogen? Legal? o_O
Oder Testversion?


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> gezogen? Legal? o_O
> Oder Testversion?



Er hat doch trial gesagt oO


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> gezogen? Legal? o_O
> Oder Testversion?


 vorhin hat er gesagt er zieht sich die testversion


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Hab die erste Folge mal angerissen...war dieser Lesbenkram oder?^^




Also Lesbenkram... nur Mädchen schon. Aber es geht halt nicht hauptsächlich ums rummachen sondern um die Verzweiflung von einer Person. Die neue Schülerin und die Person, verlieben sich dann in einander aber da gibts da jede Menge Probleme etc. Ich find den nett gemacht. Bin seit vorgestern fertig.


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Er hat doch trial gesagt oO


Ich hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen was ihr auf der anderen Seite bzw davor die Seite gepostet habe,hab was in derzeit anderes gemacht


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl wird langsam zur Forenpolizei^^


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Tja... wenn man sonst nichts zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also Lesbenkram... nur Mädchen schon. Aber es geht halt nicht hauptsächlich ums rummachen sondern um die Verzweiflung von einer Person. Die neue Schülerin und die Person, verlieben sich dann in einander aber da gibts da jede Menge Probleme etc. Ich find den nett gemacht. Bin seit vorgestern fertig.



Lesben hatte ich noch keinen Anime. Muss ich mir mal ansehen.


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Razyl wird langsam zur Forenpolizei^^


o_O
Ich habe lediglich nur nachgefragt, mir issesdoch egal was ermacht, war nur über das Wort kurz verwundert


----------



## Skatero (13. Februar 2009)

Wenn du eine gute Anime-Romance willst, ist School Days (Fsk: 18) zu empfehlen.
Das Ende ist ziemlich dramatisch und eher brutal (darum ab 18), sonst eigentlich harmlos.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Ich schaue fast ausschließlich nur nach Animes in denen es um Mädchen geht. Keine Ahnung wieso aber ich hab ne Vorliebe für sowas xD


School Days hab ich auch schon gesehen. Das Ende hat mich wirklich überrascht muss ich sagen. War ziemlich brutal und blutig.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn du eine gute Anime-Romance willst, ist School Days (Fsk: 18) zu empfehlen.
> Das Ende ist ziemlich dramatisch und eher brutal (darum ab 18), sonst eigentlich harmlos.



Jaja das kenn ich schon.^^
Ich bin ja für seine erste freundin gewesen.^^
Die kann aber gut sezieren oO


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Ich musste bei School Days am Ende richtig lachen...fand das zu melodramatisch^^


----------



## Silenzz (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> o_O
> Ich habe lediglich nur nachgefragt, mir issesdoch egal was ermacht, war nur über das Wort kurz verwundert


Wenn ichs illegal machen würde, würd ichs sicherlich nicht hier im Forum groß rumposaunen xD


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich musste bei School Days am Ende richtig lachen...fand das zu melodramatisch^^



Ja das war voll überzogen xD W



Spoiler



ie sie dann mit dem kopf aufm Boot sitzt


xDDD


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wenn ichs illegal machen würde, würd ichs sicherlich nicht hier im Forum groß rumposaunen xD


Joa, mir kam nur das Wort grad komisch vor^^
Apropos: wie gehts silenzz?


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Das war alles am Ende son bisschen übertrieben. Naja aber wenn man sichs genau überlegt. Hat dir Typ auch ziemlich mit den Gefühlen von den beiden rumgespielt, oder nicht?


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa, mir kam nur das Wort grad komisch vor^^
> _*Apropos: wie gehts silenzz?*_



Die frage der verzweiflung zwischen den otakus.^^


----------



## Silenzz (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa, mir kam nur das Wort grad komisch vor^^
> Apropos: wie gehts silenzz?


ganz ok, bisschen müder aber sonst^^, und selbst... Hass!!! Ich muss Firefox schließen um das  zu installieren, aber immerhin es funzt^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Die frage der verzweiflung zwischen den otakus.^^


Öhem nein? 
Ich les den anderen mist da eh nicht mit, ich frage ihn fast jedesmal, wenn ich es nicht vergesse


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ganz ok, bisschen müder aber sonst^^, und selbst... Hass!!! Ich muss Firefox schließen um das  zu installieren, aber immerhin es funzt^^


xD
Joa ganz ok, das Leben läuft so vor sich hin xD


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Welchen Mist list du nicht? Ich sehe nirgendwo Mist.


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Welchen Mist list du nicht? Ich sehe nirgendwo Mist.


Ich sehe davon genug... vielleicht siehst du das anders
Aber ich sehe Animes ein weniger anders an


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das war alles am Ende son bisschen übertrieben. Naja aber wenn man sichs genau überlegt. Hat dir Typ auch ziemlich mit den Gefühlen von den beiden rumgespielt, oder nicht?



Jo war schon ein sack ey.
Hat der schon sone tolle freundin und muss dann mit der kupplerin rummachen.^^


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Peter Fox hat gewonnen...


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Jetzt weiss ich was du meinst. Jeder hat halt seine eigene Meinung =)


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Peter Fox hat gewonnen...


War ja klar, obwohl ich ein wenig auch auf Polarkreis 18 getippt habe, aber Fox war wohl doch besser :>


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich was du meinst. Jeder hat halt seine eigene Meinung =)



ich finde es aba net io wenn razyl das als mist bezeichnet nur weils er net mag... sry aba das nervt mich^^


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Peter Foxs Stimme is aber auch echt geil...auch wenn ich nicht so auf die Mukke steh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich finde es aba net io wenn razyl das als mist bezeichnet nur weils er net mag... sry aba das nervt mich^^


Ich sehe es aber so, wenn es dich nervt - pech für dich, ignoriers doch o_O


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich finde es aba net io wenn razyl das als mist bezeichnet nur weils er net mag... sry aba das nervt mich^^



Jo stimmt ich bezeichne seine Formel 1 auch nicht als mist.^^


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> War ja klar, obwohl ich ein wenig auch auf Polarkreis 18 getippt habe, aber Fox war wohl doch besser :>



Polarkreis 18 haben nur soviele Punkte bekommen weil sie irgendwie beliebt geworden sind, gut warn die nämlich garnicht.


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

polarkreis 18 = mist


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Wir kommen der 3000. Seite immer näher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

hmm 7 seiten noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Was 1 son Manga alles bewirken kann ey.^^
Mein ersten Manga letztens gekauft für 6€ und jetzt schon ne bestellung für 94€ xD


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Können wir das schaffen? Yes, we can! =)


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Ich werd mir auch noch alle Tsubasa Chronicle Mangas kaufen. Der Anime ist wirklich geil...jedes mal lief es mir kalt den Rücken runter ale eine neue OVA Folge davon erschien ist letztes Jahr, nachdem ich beide Staffeln gesehen habe. Die DVD's sind soo teuer von dem Kram...


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

hat von euch hier schon wer soul calibur IV gespielt?


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hat von euch hier schon wer soul calibur gespielt?



Nö wasn das?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgATlhZFAfs...;emb=0&aq=f


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hat von euch hier schon wer soul calibur gespielt?



welchen teil?

edit: editieren kann ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   jo hab Soul Calibur IV gespielt


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Was ist das denn fürn Spiel?


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hat von euch hier schon wer soul calibur IV gespielt?



Klar!
Schöne Spiele, wobei ich immer eher der Tekken-Fan war.

Naja haut ihr rein, geh mal inne Disse.


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Nee..hab nur Soul Calibur 2 mit Link fürn GameCube. Habs aber noch nicht durch..also diesen komischen Story Kram da^^


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Nee..hab nur Soul Calibur 2 mit Link fürn GameCube. Habs aber noch nicht durch..also diesen komischen Story Kram da^^



Achso das mit den Gastauftritten. gespielt hab ichs schonmal, war aber nicht sonderlich gut.^^


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Klar!
> Schöne Spiele, wobei ich immer eher der Tekken-Fan war.
> 
> Naja haut ihr rein, geh mal inne Disse.



Viel Spass. Kann Discos irgendwie nichts abgewinnen. War letztes im Funparc, eine der größten Dissen in Norddeutschland. Fühl mich da ziemlich unwohl, geh lieber auf House-Partys


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

ich finde es lustig^^ hab eben alle chars etc freigeschaltet^^


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

hui heut kommt ja jackass


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub ich bin dann mal schlafen.
Cucu


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich finde es lustig^^ hab eben alle chars etc freigeschaltet^^


wie weit bist du im Turm oder wie das Teil hieß?



Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bin dann mal schlafen.
> Cucu


Nacht


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich geh auch bald, aber erst noch die ersten 5 Folge Ergo Proxy schauen nebenbei.


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bin dann mal schlafen.
> Cucu



Guts Nächtle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> wie weit bist du im Turm oder wie das Teil hieß?




20igste etage aber mach jetzt gerade weiter^^


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Tja ich bin erstmal off

bye 

und kommt noch auf die 3000


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Bye

hoffe die 3000 bekommen wir noch. Sind ja nur noch 6 Seiten, also 120 Posts.^^


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

noch gute 6 Seiten und noch über 6 Stunden Zeit. Sollte hinhauen


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2009)

So ich mach mich auch ab, hab morgen einiges vor und will noch ausschlafen, bye ihrs


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bye
> 
> hoffe die 3000 bekommen wir noch. Sind ja nur noch 6 Seiten, also 120 Posts.^^



 werdet ihr schon schaffen


----------



## Skatero (13. Februar 2009)

klar schaffen wir das


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich mach mich auch ab, hab morgen einiges vor und will noch ausschlafen, bye ihrs



Dir auch ne Gute Nacht


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

bye Razyl

also je mehr gehen, desto schwieriger wirds die 3000 zu knacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Oder umso mehr Postings für uns xD


----------



## Skatero (13. Februar 2009)

Ja wir müssen schneller posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Aber wir brauchen ein Thema was uns lange aufhält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Naja, drei Otakus auf einem Fleck...*pfeif*


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, da hast du Recht. Obwohl ich mich selbst nicht als Otaku sehe *g*


----------



## Mondryx (13. Februar 2009)

Ich mich auch nicht, aber so lässt sich am besten eine unserer aller Interessen hier beschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (13. Februar 2009)

Okay, stimmt auch schon wieder. Ich bin grad am überlegen, wie ich überhaupt angefangen hab mit Animes auf Japanisch gucken... glaube war eher durch Zufall. Angefangen bin ich mit .hack//roots. Fand den Namen so toll *g*


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Hmm...auf Japanisch...*grübel* war 2007 nachdem meine Freundin schluss gemacht hatte, und irgendwie ablenkung in meinem Liebeskummer brauchte. Glaub der erste mit Sub den ich gesehen habe war Full Metal Alchemist Staffel 2


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Als Ablenkung als sich meine Freundin von mir getrennt hatte, bin ich in WoW versunken... aber wirklich versunken. Mittlerweile hab ich aber aufgehört und Spiele kaum noch.

Worum gehts eigentlich in Full Metal Alchemist? Wollte den schon ein paar mal angefangen haben, habs dann aber immer vergessen gehabt.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Dreht sich um ein Geschwister Paar, beides Jungen. Die versuchen mit Hilfe der Alchemie ihre verstorbene Mutter wieder zum Leben zu erwecken. Allerdings missglückt der Versuch, und einer der beiden verliert seinen Körper, doch sein Geist konnte noch in der Ritterrüstung verankert werden. Bei dem Versuch seinen Bruder zu retten, verliert der andere einen Arm. 

Als sie nun auf die Reise gehen, haben beide nur ein Ziel, nämlich den Stein der Weisen....^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Stein der Weisen? Harry Potter lässt grüßen *g*

Aber das hört sich mal wieder interessant an. Obwohl ich eigentlich so ziemlich alles an Anime schaue. Bin also irgendwie doch son kleiner Otaku, was auch so ziemlich alle die ich persönlich kenne von mir denken, weil sie nicht verstehen können warum ich sowas "kindisches" wie Anime schauen könnte...


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Geht mir genauso. In meinem Freundeskreis schaut noch genau eine Person regelmäßig Anime und ließt Manga. Der rest interessiert sich nicht mehr dafür, oder hat noch nie was damit am Ohr gehabt. 
Aber sind alles wirklich klasse Leute, sodass sie mein Hobby auch nicht wirklich stört.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2009)

Dumm di dumm


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Da bist ja wieder Gogo noch 5 Seiten!


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Stein der Weisen? Harry Potter lässt grüßen *g*
> 
> Aber das hört sich mal wieder interessant an. Obwohl ich eigentlich so ziemlich alles an Anime schaue. Bin also irgendwie doch son kleiner Otaku, was auch so ziemlich alle die ich persönlich kenne von mir denken, weil sie nicht verstehen können warum ich sowas "kindisches" wie Anime schauen könnte...



die solln ma hellsing ultimate oder Mnemosyne schaun... mein vater hat auch imemr dumme sprüche gemacht bis ich ihm die erste folge von Mnemosyne gezeigt habe seit dem isser ruhig^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich kenne auch nur einen, aber der meint halt RTLII wäre der Bringer. Er meint ich würd die ja auf Japanisch eh nicht verstehen. Naja einiges kann ich mit der Zeit doch schon.
Von denen stört das eigentlich so ziemlich die meisten, was ich manchmal schon ziemlich "asozial" finde. Ständig irgendwelche dumme Witze oder so. Dann haben die mal irgendwas über Naruto und Chakra gelesen, dann kamen solche Sprüche wie: "Friss mein dreckiges Chakra" oder so. Find das schon lächerlich. Aber was will man machen...


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Hör gerade das Video Games Life Album...Kingdom Hearts Theme ist doch zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (14. Februar 2009)

Du hast noch nie Fullmetal Alchemist gesehen? oO
Da musst du aber was nachholen.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Du hast noch nie Fullmetal Alchemist gesehen? oO
> Da musst du aber was nachholen.



jup das is n must see^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ohja, Kingdom Hearts war immer eines meiner Lieblingsspiele. Hatte zwar nur den ersten Teil aber trotzdem. Sollte ich auch mal wieder anhören das Theme. Im Moment hör ich Subway to Sally - Sag den Teufel, was auch ziemlich gut ist. Ich steh auf son Mittelalter-Rock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Full Metal Alchemist werd ich dann gleich mal starten, also den DL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch nur einen, aber der meint halt RTLII wäre der Bringer. Er meint ich würd die ja auf Japanisch eh nicht verstehen. Naja einiges kann ich mit der Zeit doch schon.
> Von denen stört das eigentlich so ziemlich die meisten, was ich manchmal schon ziemlich "asozial" finde. Ständig irgendwelche dumme Witze oder so. Dann haben die mal irgendwas über Naruto und Chakra gelesen, dann kamen solche Sprüche wie: "Friss mein dreckiges Chakra" oder so. Find das schon lächerlich. Aber was will man machen...




Sind ja miese sprüche.
Dezente frage am rande. Hören deine Kumpels Hiphop? Ich verbinde die sprüche von denen irgendwie damit.^^
Aber ich würd mir da schon gedanken machen ob ich die richtigen freunde hab.^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch nur einen, aber der meint halt RTLII wäre der Bringer. Er meint ich würd die ja auf Japanisch eh nicht verstehen. Naja einiges kann ich mit der Zeit doch schon.
> Von denen stört das eigentlich so ziemlich die meisten, was ich manchmal schon ziemlich "asozial" finde. Ständig irgendwelche dumme Witze oder so. Dann haben die mal irgendwas über Naruto und Chakra gelesen, dann kamen solche Sprüche wie: "Friss mein dreckiges Chakra" oder so. Find das schon lächerlich. Aber was will man machen...



Ja ok, bist auch ein bissl jünger. Mit ~15 Jahren sind die Geister der Menschen leider oft noch nicht so weit. Bin jetzt 20 und da ist dieses Verhalten i.d.R. nicht mehr vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Sind ja miese sprüche.
> Dezente frage am rande. Hören deine Kumpels Hiphop? Ich verbinde die sprüche von denen irgendwie damit.^^
> Aber ich würd mir da schon gedanken machen ob ich die richtigen freunde hab.^^




Die hören irgendwie sovieles. Prinz Pi, Alexander Markus und wat weiss ich fürn Müll. Aber auch Metal wie ich. 
Ob das die richtigen Freunde sind, ganz ehrlich: Nein. Aber was will man machen? Solo das Leben verbringen ist auch blöd. Ich häng die meiste in der Schule mit den Mädchen rum *g*


Woher weisst du wie alt ich bin? Hab ich das irgendwo erwähnt?^^ Aber die sind alle so um die 17. Also sollte man annehmen etwas reifer. Aber ich finde (klingt bisschen egoistisch) das ich einiges reifer bin als die.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2009)

Ich frage mich gerade welche Form die Warpspulen der neuen Movie Constitution haben oder ob es ein asynchrones Warpfeld besitzt oder ob sie noch einen Warpfeldstabilisierungsgenerator brauch...


----------



## Kangrim (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Die hören irgendwie sovieles. Prinz Pi, Alexander Markus und wat weiss ich fürn Müll. Aber auch Metal wie ich.
> Ob das die richtigen Freunde sind, ganz ehrlich: Nein. Aber was will man machen? Solo das Leben verbringen ist auch blöd. Ich häng die meiste in der Schule mit den Mädchen rum *g*
> 
> 
> Woher weisst du wie alt ich bin? Hab ich das irgendwo erwähnt?^^ Aber die sind alle so um die 17. Also sollte man annehmen etwas reifer. Aber ich finde (klingt bisschen egoistisch) das ich einiges reifer bin als die.



Egoistisch ist was anderes. Aber bei sonen sprüchen ist es nicht schwer reifer zu sein xD


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Naja, teilweise denk ich aber schon das ich nen krasses Ego hab. War ein schlechter Zusammenhang jetzt, hab ich auch gemerkt. Aber was die so vom Stapel lassen... manchmal denk ich mir auch: "Wie haben die es geschafft so alt zu sein, und dabei so zu wirken wie nen 6 Jähriger." Glaube auch nich das die sich mal ändern werden. Hoffe immernoch auf ein Wunder, das jemand von denen mal mit Anime anfängt, dann halten sie alle die Klappe.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Wozu hast du ein mybuffed Profil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Meine Schwester ist auch gerade 15 Jahre und was bei der an Zickenkrieg abgeht, dass ist teils echt heftig. Naja, ich hab diese Phase der Pupertät damals vollends zu spühren bekommen.
Wurde in der 8ten Klasse von der ganzen Klasse gemobt. Ok, nicht alle. Zwei Freude sind mir am Ende noch geblieben. Das ging über mehrere Monate, bis ich endlich vor emotionalem Druck zu Hause in Tränen ausgebrochen bin.

Meine Schulnoten haben damals auch ziemlich drunter gelitten. Aber Menschen können sich zum Glück ändern, und so zähl ich einige von denen, die mich damals gemobbt hatten, zu meinen besten Freunden.


----------



## Silenzz (14. Februar 2009)

so fertig installiert...^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Naja, teilweise denk ich aber schon das ich nen krasses Ego hab. War ein schlechter Zusammenhang jetzt, hab ich auch gemerkt. Aber was die so vom Stapel lassen... manchmal denk ich mir auch: "Wie haben die es geschafft so alt zu sein, und dabei so zu wirken wie nen 6 Jähriger." Glaube auch nich das die sich mal ändern werden. Hoffe immernoch auf ein Wunder, das jemand von denen mal mit Anime anfängt, dann halten sie alle die Klappe.



Mit einem Anime anfangen müssen sie noch nichtmal. Es reicht vollkommen, wenn einer aus der Gruppe ein Verständnis dafür entwickelt, dass du dich dafür interessiert, und das akzeptiert. Entweder zieht dann der Rest mit, oder du weißt, dass es wirklich keine Freunde sind. Dann kannst sie zum Mond schießen.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

wurde auch ma gemobt bis ich einem die nase gebrochen habe und dann war ruhe

aber die die mich damals gemobt ham werd ich nie zu meinen freunden zählen auch wenn 2 davon versucht ham ma was mit mir zu unternehmn oder so aber die sind für mich gestorben


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ach stimmt ja... mybuffed. Total vergessen.

Also das die Mädchen zickig sind, erlebe ich grad irgendwie nicht so. Die bei mir sind eigentlich alle recht vernünftig.

Das mit dem Mobbing kenn ich leider nur zu gut. Bei mir ging das bloss von der 6. bis zur 9. Klasse. Und meine Noten... sind von nem Sekundabschluss II Schnitt runter auf einen von fast 4,6 gegangen. Jetzt in der 10. Klasse ist der größte Idiot und anstifter weg. (Hat Schule nicht mehr gepackt) Und jetzt ist es relativ ruhig. Ab und zu nochmal aber das ignorier ich einfach und dann sind sie ruhig. 

In Tränen bin ich nicht ausgebrochen, hab alles in mich hineingefressen. War zeitweisse auch ziemlich deprimiert. Aber durch die Zeit hat mir meine Freundin geholfen. 2 Jahre lang, aber dann hat sie Schluss gemacht. Glaube ohne sie wäre es noch härter gewesen...


----------



## Silenzz (14. Februar 2009)

Ich hab direkt mal ne Frage..^^
Ich möchte Bilder hinbekommen wie das hier z.B., kann ich dazu cs4 nutzen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2009)

LOL
Die Crypticianer gefallen mir immer besser... 



> CrypticAlivet Want: http://tinyurl.com/czgx82


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Das Bild kann ich sogar mit Paint machen. Photoshop brauch man für sowas nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Selor Kiith: Mir gefallen sie auch auf einmal... ^^


----------



## Silenzz (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Das Bild kann ich sogar mit Paint machen. Photoshop brauch man für sowas nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich will aber photoshop nutzen...^^ und kann ich das damit machen..?^^
hab jetzt Adobe InDesign CS4...


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Jo kannste, doch bis du Photoshop in vollem Umfang verstehst, und die Funktionen anwenden zu lernst, vergeht eine doch schon respektable Zeit.

Google einfach mal nach Photoshop Tuts, da findest gute Sachen um die Grundlagen zu lernen. Wenn die Trail Zeit rum ist, empfehle ich dir das Programm Gimp zu testen. Kann quasi alles, was PS auch kann.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ja mit Photoshop geht das natürlich auch, wenns mit Paint geht. Sind ja nur nen paar Fonts hingeklatscht und dann halt nen Render. Viel Arbeit ist das nicht.

Auf Seiten wie hier gibts Tutorials: gfx-sector.de, gfx-world.com, x-render.de


----------



## Silenzz (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Jo kannste, doch bis du Photoshop in vollem Umfang verstehst, und die Funktionen anwenden zu lernst, vergeht eine doch schon respektable Zeit.
> 
> Google einfach mal nach Photoshop Tuts, da findest gute Sachen um die Grundlagen zu lernen. Wenn die Trail Zeit rum ist, empfehle ich dir das Programm Gimp zu testen. Kann quasi alles, was PS auch kann.


Ja nee...^^ ich kaufs mir dann warscheinlich, ich guck mir die Tutorials auf utube an etc. aber ich google dann mal nach:
Photoshop CS4 Tutorials, wirds das bringen..?^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Du willst dir CS4 kaufen? Du musst ja nen Geld haben. Ich hatte das Glück Praktikum in einem Betrieb zu machen, der damit gearbeitet hat und am Ende 2 Keys zu bekommen. Also war es für mich umsonst. Aber so... kostet nen paar Hunderter.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> @Selor Kiith: Mir gefallen sie auch auf einmal... ^^



Auch wenn ich statt des Corsettes lieber das Model hätte... Müsste mal gucken, von Alivet habe ich irgendwie noch nichts im Forum gelesen oder sie (dürfte offensichtlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) benutzt im Forum einen anderen Namen...


----------



## Silenzz (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Du willst dir CS4 kaufen? Du musst ja nen Geld haben. Ich hatte das Glück Praktikum in einem Betrieb zu machen, der damit gearbeitet hat und am Ende 2 Keys zu bekommen. Also war es für mich umsonst. Aber so... kostet nen paar Hunderter.


Joa indirekt, ich guck a.) Thomann.de nach ner EDU-Version, oder aber b.) ich lasse es einfach sein^^
&#8364;dith: Ich steh wie der Ochs vorm Berg...-.-' Ich hab kein Plan von dem ganzen Zeug...-.- na das kann was werden^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Die Vollversion kostet 1010,31€...dessen bist du dir bewusst, oder?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Achso, na denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ich hätte das Model nicht so gerne. Mag wohl dran liegen das ich bereits ein Auge auf jemanden geworfen hab *g*


----------



## Silenzz (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Die Vollversion kostet 1010,31€...dessen bist du dir bewusst, oder?


Ok CS4 ist für mich gestorben xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Achso, na denn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab soviele Augen weggeworfen... aber sie da... lecker... und dann noch in so einem Korsett...


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Hehe, ich hab meinen 2. Key leider schon verkauft. Sonst hät ich ihn ja verschenken können. Aber immerhin hab ich 200&#8364; dafür bekommen. Also musste derjenige nur 1 fünftel zahlen. Obwohl, ich wollte ihn dem eigentlich schenken aber er hat drauf bestanden mir Geld zu geben T_T


Ich hab auch schon viele Augen geworfen. Oder... ne das ist jetzt das 2. mal. Ich bin blind.. NEIN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2009)

Och... schonmal von einem Beholder gehört? ungefähr soviel augen xD


----------



## Silenzz (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hehe, ich hab meinen 2. Key leider schon verkauft. Sonst hät ich ihn ja verschenken können. Aber immerhin hab ich 200&#8364; dafür bekommen. Also musste derjenige nur 1 fünftel zahlen. Obwohl, ich wollte ihn dem eigentlich schenken aber er hat drauf bestanden mir Geld zu geben T_T
> 
> 
> Ich hab auch schon viele Augen geworfen. Oder... ne das ist jetzt das 2. mal. Ich bin blind.. NEIN!
> ...


Verkackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hmm ich hab grad ne geile Seite gefunden mit guten Tutorials für CS3 also erstmal schön CS3 Trial-Version ziehn..-.-
http://www.adobe.com/de/designcenter/video_workshop/ falls es jmd. interessiert


----------



## Zorkal (14. Februar 2009)

Ihr seid im Internet und wollt für Programme bezahlen.
LOLZ!


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Nein, zieh dir nicht die CS3 Trial. Du kannst die auch für CS4 benutzen, genau wie für CS2. 


Ohje... dann hast du aber wahrlich viele Augen geworfen.


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ok CS4 ist für mich gestorben xD


Wenn du Schüler/Student bist ist es ziemlich billiger.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ohje... dann hast du aber wahrlich viele Augen geworfen.



Und bisher immer gekorbt worden (oder beinahe entführt) ^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Zam hat uns vorhin ne Standpauke gehalten, dass wir illegale Sachen hier blos lassen sollen. Sonst wartet Permaban und das Ende vom Nachtschwärmer Thread auf uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Nein, zieh dir nicht die CS3 Trial. Du kannst die auch für CS4 benutzen, genau wie für CS2.
> 
> 
> Ohje... dann hast du aber wahrlich viele Augen geworfen.


Ok danke...^^
Hass, jetzt ist mein Bildschirm unscharf.... ARGH wie ich es hasse.... könnt mir einer helfen?
Am oberen und am unteren Bildschirm Rand ist die Schrift ein klein wenig verschwommen, nicht extrem aber nervig, weiß einer was zu tun ist..?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Immer nen Korb bekommen. Ist das nicht auf Dauer deprimierend?


Jop, und Lillyan ja auch. Also lieber nichts davon erwähnen.


----------



## Zorkal (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Zam hat uns vorhin ne Standpauke gehalten, dass wir illegale Sachen hier blos lassen sollen. Sonst wartet Permaban und das Ende vom Nachtschwärmer Thread auf uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab hier keine Links oder so verteilt.Fakt ist nunmal das man im Internwebz alles umsonst bekommen kann was digital gespeichert werden kann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Immer nen Korb bekommen. Ist das nicht auf Dauer deprimierend?



Nein... natürlich nicht... ist doch alles super... so läuft das eben!


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Also sagst du indirekt das du dir alles illegal ziehst. Man sollte vorsichtig sein bei dem was man hier schreibt.



Ähh... immer nen Korb bekommen und super? Ich glaub ich versteh dich nicht. ^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ok danke...^^
> Hass, jetzt ist mein Bildschirm unscharf.... ARGH wie ich es hasse.... könnt mir einer helfen?
> Am oberen und am unteren Bildschirm Rand ist die Schrift ein klein wenig verschwommen, nicht extrem aber nervig, weiß einer was zu tun ist..?



Hmm..mit Monitor Probs kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus. Frag mal im Technik Forum. Vielleicht wissen die Rat.

Bin mal AFK, geh mitm Hund gassi


----------



## Silenzz (14. Februar 2009)

Hass, jetzt ist mein Bildschirm unscharf.... ARGH wie ich es hasse.... könnt mir einer helfen?
Am oberen und am unteren Bildschirm Rand ist die Schrift ein klein wenig verschwommen, nicht extrem aber nervig, weiß einer was zu tun ist..?
*Spam* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 joa Zor, ich würds wirklich lassen^^


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ich hab hier keine Links oder so verteilt.Fakt ist nunmal das man im Internwebz alles umsonst bekommen kann was digital gespeichert werden kann.


Es hat aber niemand danach gefragt. 
Wir wollen nicht gebannt werden und der Thread soll offen bleiben.


----------



## Zorkal (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also sagst du indirekt das du dir alles illegal ziehst. Man sollte vorsichtig sein bei dem was man hier schreibt.


Nö,sage ich nicht.Was du in meine Aussagen hineinintepretiest ist deine Sache(Habe hier übrigens ziemlich viele CDs liegen und benutze nichtmal Photoshop)


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ähh... immer nen Korb bekommen und super? Ich glaub ich versteh dich nicht. ^^



Ich glaube du verstehst den Sarkasmus in der Aussage nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Frag ich Technik-Forum wie geschrieben. Obwohl das eher kein Monitorproblem ist, sondern eines mit deiner Grafikkarte.


Okay, stimmt. Habe es natürlich nicht verstanden. Ist ja auch schon spät. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2009)

Aber man gewöhnt sich daran und weiß eigentlich schon genau wann man nichtmal den Mund aufmachen brauch oder nicht *gg*


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube, wenn ich mich an sowas gewöhnen würde, täte ich es ganz sein lassen. Aber in der hinsicht habe ich dann doch nicht so die "Erfahrung" in meinem jungen Alter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wer weiss was noch kommt.


----------



## Silenzz (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Frag ich Technik-Forum wie geschrieben. Obwohl das eher kein Monitorproblem ist, sondern eines mit deiner Grafikkarte.
> 
> 
> Okay, stimmt. Habe es natürlich nicht verstanden. Ist ja auch schon spät.
> ...


Ich bin grad eben irgendwie annen Bildschirm gekommen und schon isses passiert...-.-'


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2009)

Sei froh *gg* Aber wie gesagt, man gewöhnt sich dran aber tuts trotzdem immer wieder... jeder hat seinen kleinen Homer in sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub da bin ich wirklich froh drüber. Aber das jeder irgendwo tief in sich einen Homer hat, kann ich nur bestätigen. Teilweise schon lustig, man macht sachen, obwohl man weiss das sie völlig sinlos sind, oder man das Ende schon kennt. Naja so ist das Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2009)

Und nicht zu vergessen das obligatorische "NEIN!" nachdem einem dann doch wieder eingefallen ist "Achtung: DOOF!"


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ja, das ist immer der krönende Abschluss der eigenen Doofheit. Solche Momente gibt es aber irgendwie zu oft in meinem Leben das ich mich manchmal schon frage, wie blöd ich eigentlich bin. Vermeiden lässt es sich aber nicht.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Soo...wieder da. Hunde und Schnee sind eine pöse Kombination... .


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Hunde und Schnee sind ne schöne Kombi. Die haben da unwarscheinlich viel Spaß drin. Obwohl das Haus dann wenn man wieder zuhause ist, richtig schmutzig wird.


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

wb
Katzen sind halt besser als Hunde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2009)

Schmutz = Doof


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Soo...wieder da. Hunde und Schnee sind eine pöse Kombination... .



nee mein hund hatte immer nen heiden spass im schnee^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Ja meiner auch, dass ist es ja... so arschkalt draussen und der muss da rumtoben. Soll nur eben sein Geschäft machen, damit er nicht am morgen die Tür erkratzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Ja, Katzen haben wir auch 2. Mein Kater wird nächsten Donnerstag 11 Jahre...mein Alter Sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Ja unser Kater ist auch ziemlich alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich hätte auch so gerne Katzen. Aber da sind meine Eltern gegen weil die meinen das man mit den nichts anfangen kann.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

ich wollte schon lange ne katze aber wir wohnen an ner dicht befahrenen strasse und alle nachbars katzen wurden bisher früher oder später überfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deshalb lass ichs lieber weil die katze nur drinnen zu lassen will ich ihr net antun


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Katzen sind wundervolle Haustiere. Sie sind vielleicht ein wenig Egozentrisch, dennoch, wenn man sich für die richtige Rasse entscheidet, sehr verschmuste Tiere. Und das kuschen mit einer Katze ist für Mensch und Tier sehr entspannend, da spreche ich aus fast 11 Jahren ehrfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Genaus aus dem Grund möchte ich ja auch eine haben. Aber meine Eltern sind der Meinung, wenn ein Haustier, dann einen Hund. Da bin ich aber gegen. Der letzte Hund den wir hatten hätte fast meinen Bruder gekillt. Der hat dich richtig angegriffen und mein Bruder lag 2 Wochen im Krankenhaus. Wurde glaube ich komplett mit 48Stichen genäht. War auf jedenfall sehr übel. Deshalb will ich keinen Hund mehr.


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Wir müssen die 3000 schnell schaffen. Bin müde^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Bin deiner Meinung. Bin noch noch wach weil ich die 3000 erleben möchte *g*


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Dauert doch nicht mehr lange^^


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Ja. Weiss jemand gerade ein gutes Thema?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Hmmm, ne im Moment nicht.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Hmm...was haltet ihr von den First-Schreiern, die immer nach Tante Edith rufen?^^


----------



## Silenzz (14. Februar 2009)

Wie wäre es mit... *Nachdenk**Grübel*
Ahhh hab was, warum sind Hopper besser als Rocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Nicht sehr viel. Find sowas irgendwie kindisch. Sagt viel über die Reife einer Person aus *g*


Hopper und Rocker Vergleich lassen wir. Ich bin gegen Hiphop. Ich bin Metaller. Also Lust auf ne Diskussion hab ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit... *Nachdenk**Grübel*
> Ahhh hab was, warum sind Hopper besser als Rocker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da wirste hier nicht glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich akzeptiere alle, die diese Musik hören. Hab nichts gegen Sie, aber ist eben nicht so meine Welt.^^


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Ich mag hopper überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit... *Nachdenk**Grübel*
> Ahhh hab was, warum sind Hopper besser als Rocker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil die Erde flach ist und Frauen logisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Weil die Erde flach ist und Frauen logisch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der war gut xD


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Puh, da musste ich einmal kurz lachen. Frauen und logisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (14. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Weil die Erde flach ist und Frauen logisch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Top Antwort, diggachen^^, 100 Punkte für den/die Kandidaten/Kandidatin^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Yeehaa! Endlich die 100.000 Punkte Marke bei InkBall geknackt. Hat aber ne Zeit gebraucht... ist ja nicht zu glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Yeehaa! Endlich die 100.000 Punkte Marke bei InkBall geknackt. Hat aber ne Zeit gebraucht... ist ja nicht zu glauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gz^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Was zur Hölle ist InkBall?


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle ist InkBall?


Ein Spiel von Vista.
Glaub ich.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

InkBall ist nen Spiel von Vista. 

Und Danke *g*


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Soo...gogo noch 8 Postings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2009)

Mir ist langweilig und FEAR trau ich mich nicht weiterzuzocken


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Das hier: *Klick* ist InkBall.


Warum traust du dich nicht FEAR weiter zu spielen? Ist das Spiel so schlimm?


----------



## Silenzz (14. Februar 2009)

Selor du Angsthase, zoggs los^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig und FEAR trau ich mich nicht weiterzuzocken



Weil? Gruseln wirst dich ja wohl nicht^^

Hmm..Hab auch Vista...mal gucken^^


----------



## Silenzz (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Weil? Gruseln wirst dich ja wohl nicht^^
> 
> Hmm..Hab auch Vista...mal gucken^^


go mondy, schlag shefa^^


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Ist ganz witzig eigentlich.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich bin ja noch nicht fertig Silenzz. Bin gespannt wie hoch ich noch komme.


----------



## Silenzz (14. Februar 2009)

ich will die 3k sehn^^


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Juhu endlich Seite 3000!
Gz euch allen!


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

3000!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Selor du Angsthase, zoggs los^^



Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mondryx schrieb:


> Weil? Gruseln wirst dich ja wohl nicht^^



Doch... ich bin gerade alleine in einer blutverschmierten Schule und überall ist Alma


----------



## Silenzz (14. Februar 2009)

Endlich... Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

endlich 3k^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Juhu 3k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gute Nacht *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2009)

Ihr stinker geht alle?


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Eine Ereignisreiche Nacht... . Und dann auch noch eine besondere, der Freitag der 13. ist zum Valentinstag Samstag geworden. 

Also eine würdige Atmosphäre für die 3000te Nachtschwärmer Seite xD


----------



## Carcharoth (14. Februar 2009)

1500 \o/





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich bin nur noch wach weil ich die 3k sehen wollte. Sonst wär ich schon lange schlafen. Darf um 6Uhr aufstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Ja ich gehe jetzt auch schlafen.
Gn8 Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Jo, gute Nacht euch allen auch von mir. Man sieht sich heut Abend denk ich mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Alter ich bin so ne Niete im Schachspielen... verlier hier fast gegen Comp Leicht bei der Vista version^^


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Februar 2009)

Lalala jetzt komm ich wieder, hier ist Seite 3000 und keiner mehr da? :/


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Doch ich bin noch da, aber nicht mehr lange. So langsam übermannt mich die Müdigkeit...


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Juhu endlich Seite 3000!
> Gz euch allen!



Bei mir sinds trotzdem nur 1500 *g*


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bei mir sinds trotzdem nur 1500 *g*



Is aber auch ne runde Zahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Najo...ich hau mich auch in die Falle, gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (14. Februar 2009)

Bin ich auch noch  auf Seite 3000?

Edit: Juhu!!! Ich bin auch dabei^^


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

da sind ja noch welche wach^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Guten abend (wieso freuen sich eigentlich alle über eine seite o_O)


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Naja, 3000 ist halt ne schöne Zahl.

Und Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Nabend...hey 22 seiten vollspammen is schon ein bissl arbeit gewesen^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ja besonders am Schluss. Waren nur noch mit 3 oder 4 Leuten am spammen *g*


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Nabend...hey 22 seiten vollspammen is schon ein bissl arbeit gewesen^^


Das waren früher mal mehr an einen Abend, weit über 30.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

abend

und razyl du bist doch nur genervt weil du nemmer auf die seite 3000 posten konntest^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

ja und du mano hast dir einfach den 60k post gekrallt!


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, er hat die 3000 knapp verpasst. Naja so ist das Leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat wer nen Thema?


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und razyl du bist doch nur genervt weil du nemmer auf die seite 3000 posten konntest^^


Nö, ich hätte auch aufbleiben können, aber deswegen doch net wegen son kleinkram o:O
Ist auch nur eine Seite wie jede andere


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich hätte auch aufbleiben können, aber deswegen doch net wegen son kleinkram o:O
> Ist auch nur eine Seite wie jede andere


bist doch nur traurig^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bist doch nur traurig^^


Nein bin ich nicht. Ich bin sogar sehr glücklich und fröhlich drauf


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> ja und du mano hast dir einfach den 60k post gekrallt!



hehe stimmt^^ gar net bemerkt^^ und den letzten post auf der seite 3000 auch^^

und razyl cih persönlich bin net nur für seite 3k aufgeblieben bin erst um 10 uhr ins bett


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Hattest heute nen schönes Erlebnis? Oder warum so fröhlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Hab mich heute so weggeschmissen bei dem Video...


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hattest heute nen schönes Erlebnis? Oder warum so fröhlich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meinst du etwa razyl?


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hattest heute nen schönes Erlebnis? Oder warum so fröhlich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Uff.
14.2.09, in 2 Tagen 9 monate mit meiner Freundin zusammen - nein ist kein fröhliches erlebnis ><


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Hab mich heute so weggeschmissen bei dem Video...


danke das du mich dran erinnerst, muss noch voodoorays channel in meine linksammlung packen


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ist doch schon wenn "schon" 9 Monate anhält oder nicht?


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ist doch schon wenn "schon" 9 Monate anhält oder nicht?


Ja, deswegen hab ich hinter "nein ist kein fröhliches erlebnis" den Smiley "><" gepackt, das es nicht so ist wie es da steht ><


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Achso, hab den Smiley falsch interpretiert. Kannte den nicht ^^


Das Video ist gut gemacht.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Achso, hab den Smiley falsch interpretiert. Kannte den nicht ^^
> 
> 
> Das Video ist gut gemacht.



und wider was gelernt^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Und wie war euer Tag heute so?


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

abend


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

abend moo


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Und wie war euer Tag heute so?



schläfrig^^ bis 15 uhr gepennt^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Mein Tag war ganz mies. Wollte mir HdRO runterladen. Bei 54% denk ich mir, machste mal Pause und lädst nachher weiter. Will ich wieder anmachen, kommt nen Error und ich darf den ganzen Müll nochmal laden. Beim 2. Mal ist dann FF bei 40% abgeschmiert. Aber sonst alles bestens und bei euch?^^


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Und wie war euer Tag heute so?


schlecht ich muss spamen wie sonstwas, shefanix postet zu viel und verwehrt mir den zugang zu topposter platz 2 von heute (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats)


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend



nabnd mookuh


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schläfrig^^ bis 15 uhr gepennt^^



Bis 14:50 hab ich geschlafen xD


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

hab heute eig nicht wirklich viel gemacht^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> schlecht ich muss spamen wie sonstwas, shefanix postet zu viel und verwehrt mir den zugang zu topposter platz 2 von heute (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats)


Wieso MUSST du 1. sein o_O


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Sein Wille sagt es ihm


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Hä? Topposter? Sowas gibts xD


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso MUSST du 1. sein o_O


hab ich mir heut zum ziel gesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Hmm...bin ja Platz 2 xD


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso MUSST du 1. sein o_O



er/sie will sich toll fühlen?^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab ich mir heut zum ziel gesetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist für mich kein Ziel mehr :/ 
Hmm Minas postet hier auch nicht mehr - schade


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> er will sich toll fühlen?^^



*beobachtet wie sich kronas sein ego polieren möchte*


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Hmm...bin ja Platz 2 xD


1 post weniger
ihr kloppt euch da oben rum^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Tjoa, ich will den 1. garnicht.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

top poster is keine herausforderung mehr für mich... war ich schon n paar ma^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist für mich kein Ziel mehr :/
> Hmm Minas postet hier auch nicht mehr - schade



Minas is bestimmt heute bei seiner Freundin...Valentinstag und so..


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Minas is bestimmt heute bei seiner Freundin...Valentinstag und so..


kann doch bei der freundin mitspamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Heute ist Valentinstag? Keine Wunder das kaum welche Online sein die nen Freund/Freundin haben. Also ICQ und so.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kann doch bei der freundin mitspamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der spamt bestimmt was anderes *lacht*


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kann doch bei der freundin mitspamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schätze ma die ham besseres zu tun^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Minas is bestimmt heute bei seiner Freundin...Valentinstag und so..


Er postet seit fast 1 Woche nichts mehr :>

@ Mano:
Ebenso, war schon viel zu oft da oben xD


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kann doch bei der freundin mitspamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich würd den abend dann lieber zu zweit ohne pc verbringen...


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schätze ma die ham besseres zu tun^^


*hust*


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Also wenn ich irgendwo bin, darf ich da meist auch an PC und rumspammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht is er jetzt mit seinen 10k Posts zufrieden und schraubt seine aktivität zurück


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also wenn ich irgendwo bin, darf ich da meist auch an PC und rumspammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


warum geht man bitte um 21 uhr zu freunden um da mitzuspammen?^^


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

vllt ist er einfach nur im urlaub


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum geht man bitte um 21 uhr zu freunden um da mitzuspammen?^^



hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt....


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Oha, 10k Posts. Der hat dann aber richtig rumgespammt. Wird bei mir noch was dauern.

Edit: Ich geh nicht deswegen zu Freunden. Sondern wenn man da ist, kann man das halt mal machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Vielleicht is er jetzt mit seinen 10k Posts zufrieden und schraubt seine aktivität zurück


Oder seine freundin raubt ihn für immer die Zeit zu posten :>


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum geht man bitte um 21 uhr zu freunden um da mitzuspammen?^^



wenns bier leer ist und alle stumm sind...dann vielleicht


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Oha, 10k Posts. Der hat dann aber richtig rumgespammt. Wird bei mir noch was dauern.
> 
> Edit: Ich geh nicht deswegen zu Freunden. Sondern wenn man da ist, kann man das halt mal machen.
> 
> ...


bei dem tempo 82 tage^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oder seine freundin raubt ihn für immer die Zeit zu posten :>



frauen sind grausame geschöpfe...xD


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> wenns bier leer ist und alle stumm sind...dann vielleicht



würd bei mir net klappen... ich bin meistens am besoffensten^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei dem tempo 82 tage^^


Hmm ich frage mich grad ob ich mit meinen fast 190 posts an einen Tag eigentlich den Rekord halte *g*


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Bei dem Tempo.... ich will garnicht so schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> würd bei mir net klappen... ich bin meistens am besoffensten^^


dann eben mit taxi oder die holen ab, kannst da weitersaufen


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann eben mit taxi oder die holen ab, kannst da weitersaufen



Seit ihr schonmal besoffen im Taxi eingeschlafen?^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Besoffen bin ich nie. Gelegenheitstrinker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Seit ihr schonmal besoffen im Taxi eingeschlafen?^^


äh... nein^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Besoffen bin ich nie. Gelegenheitstrinker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt noch...glaub mir^^


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Seit ihr schonmal besoffen im Taxi eingeschlafen?^^



hab nie genug geld fürn taxi^^ nehme immer bus oder zug^^ oder schleppe mich sont iwie nach hause.. oder penne iwo in nem gebüsch (is aba erst 2 ma vorgekommen)


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Seit ihr schonmal besoffen im Taxi eingeschlafen?^^



Noch nicht^^

bist du schonmal?


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Kommt noch...glaub mir^^


nur wenn man frustsaufen macht^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die Nachtschwärmer statistik übel =O
Verfasser	Beiträge
Razyl	            4886
Lurock	            4282
Minastirit	2871
Grüne Brille	2807
Manoroth	2216
Alanium 	2058
chopi	            1811
Melih	            1801


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich war erst einmal besoffen. Das war auf Abschlussfahrt. War richtig lustig, nur hätte ich mir gewünscht nen Fimriss zu haben. So weiss ich jetzt noch was ich für Scheiße gemacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Noch nicht^^
> 
> bist du schonmal?



Ne...nur mal auf ner Fete im Sitzen, dann nach vorn umgekippt und Nase gebrochen...im Krankenhaus wach geworden xD


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ne...nur mal auf ner Fete im Sitzen, dann nach vorn umgekippt und Nase gebrochen...im Krankenhaus wach geworden xD


bestimmt auch mal lustig


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich finde die Nachtschwärmer statistik übel =O
> Verfasser	Beiträge
> Razyl	            4886
> Lurock	            4282
> ...



Joa...biste voll Spitzenspammer^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bestimmt auch mal lustig



erklär das erstmal deinen Eltern...*hust*


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Joa...biste voll Spitzenspammer^^


UNd das in nur einen knappen Dreiviertel jahr - ist das nun Toll oder Traurig?


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> UNd das in nur einen knappen Dreiviertel jahr - ist das nun Toll oder Traurig?


toll für dich traurig fürs rl


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Hmm, also wie man das seinen Eltern erklären soll. Meine würden mich auslachen, oder zumindest mein Vater.


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> erklär das erstmal deinen Eltern...*hust*



xD das könnte schwer werden


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich war erst einmal besoffen. Das war auf Abschlussfahrt. War richtig lustig, nur hätte ich mir gewünscht nen Fimriss zu haben. So weiss ich jetzt noch was ich für Scheiße gemacht hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



glaub mir filmriss is noch übler^^ vor allem wenn du dann iwo in der landschaft aufwachst und du hast kp wo du bist und wie du da hingekommen bist^^


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> xD das könnte schwer werden


/sign
bei eltern ist 50% der sachen schwer zu erklären^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> toll für dich traurig fürs rl


Nicht wirklich, mein RL hat nie gelitten darunter.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> glaub mir filmriss is noch übler^^ vor allem wenn du dann iwo in der landschaft aufwachst und du hast kp wo du bist und wie du da hingekommen bist^^



Als ich Mittags im Krankenhaus wach geworden bin, konnte ich mich nur noch bis 23 Uhr am vorigen Abend erinnern...und ich war da immer noch betrunken...


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich bin morgens UNTERM Bett aufgewacht. War richtig schlimm. Lag ne Menge Müll. Und als ich dann aufgestanden bin hab ich gemerkt das ich in nem Zimmer von den Mädchen war. Rest könnt ihr euch denken :/


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> toll für dich traurig fürs rl



kann man doch nebenher machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich bin morgens UNTERM Bett aufgewacht. War richtig schlimm. Lag ne Menge Müll. Und als ich dann aufgestanden bin hab ich gemerkt das ich in nem Zimmer von den Mädchen war. Rest könnt ihr euch denken :/


warum liegst du unter einem bett eines mädchens?


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich bin morgens UNTERM Bett aufgewacht. War richtig schlimm. Lag ne Menge Müll. Und als ich dann aufgestanden bin hab ich gemerkt das ich in nem Zimmer von den Mädchen war. Rest könnt ihr euch denken :/



Haste ne Erinnerung, über die du später lachen kannst^^


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Haste ne Erinnerung, über die du später lachen kannst^^


kommt drauf an ob danach was schlimmes passierte^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Naja ich wollte soweit ich das noch weiss eigentlich oben ins Bett mit rein *g* Ist aber nichts drauss geworden.


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Haste ne Erinnerung, über die du später lachen kannst^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War SIE auch im Zimmer? xD


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich bin morgens UNTERM Bett aufgewacht. War richtig schlimm. Lag ne Menge Müll. Und als ich dann aufgestanden bin hab ich gemerkt das ich in nem Zimmer von den Mädchen war. Rest könnt ihr euch denken :/



wenn das mädl hübsch war is da doch kein prob bei (ausser sie wurde schwanger^^)


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Naja ich wollte soweit ich das noch weiss eigentlich oben ins Bett mit rein *g* Ist aber nichts drauss geworden.


armes shefanix^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Haha...ein Griff ins Klo xD


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich bin ich froh drüber. Die hatte 1. nen Freund und 2. fand ich die eigentlich hässlich. Naja aber wenn man besoffen ist...


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Haha...ein Griff ins Klo xD


bildliche vorstellung -> igitt


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich froh drüber. Die hatte 1. nen Freund und 2. fand ich die eigentlich hässlich. Naja aber wenn man besoffen ist...



also glück im unglück^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich froh drüber. Die hatte 1. nen Freund und 2. fand ich die eigentlich hässlich. Naja aber wenn man besoffen ist...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tjo so ist das halt....^^


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich froh drüber. Die hatte 1. nen Freund und 2. fand ich die eigentlich hässlich. Naja aber wenn man besoffen ist...



schönsaufen funktioniert oft

btw kommt heute was gutes im TV?


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Ich wollte mich heute eigentlich mit meiner Ex treffen, naja, sie wollte mich anrufen wann wir uns treffen. kam kein anruf -> kein treffen. bin ja gespannt wann sie sich meldet^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich heute eigentlich mit meiner Ex treffen, naja, sie wollte mich anrufen wann wir uns treffen. kam kein anruf -> kein treffen. bin ja gespannt wann sie sich meldet^^


Sie hatte Angst....


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ach, das schlimmste am ganzen ist ja eigentlich nur, das ich der einigste war der besoffen war. Wir waren in nem Brauhaus. Hatte nicht gedacht das 2,5 Maß so reinhauen. Alle andern haben nur so 1 - 1,5 getrunken oder gleich nur ne Cola :/


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich froh drüber. Die hatte 1. nen Freund und 2. fand ich die eigentlich hässlich. Naja aber wenn man besoffen ist...


glück^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie hatte Angst....



Sie hat mich ja extra 2-3 monate abgenervt bis ich ja gesagt hab xD


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Jop, aber wie schon geschrieben: Hab sie mir wohl schön gesoffen. Das Bett daneben wäre mir im nüchternen Zustand 100mal lieber gewesen. Da lag wer schönes drin und unvergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Sie hat mich ja extra 2-3 monate abgenervt bis ich ja gesagt hab xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ach, das schlimmste am ganzen ist ja eigentlich nur, das ich der einigste war der besoffen war. Wir waren in nem Brauhaus. Hatte nicht gedacht das 2,5 Maß so reinhauen. Alle andern haben nur so 1 - 1,5 getrunken oder gleich nur ne Cola :/



tja manche vertragens manche net^^ aber siehs ma so: falls du dich ma besauffen willst kommste billiger wech als manche andren^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Sie hat mich ja extra 2-3 monate abgenervt bis ich ja gesagt hab xD


Achso hm, vielleicht war sie verhindert


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Naja, soll mir auch egal sein...hätte ich heute trotzdem was anderes unternehmen können, anstatt mich tod zu warten


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich denke das lag auch dadran, das ich vorher noch nie was getrunken hatte an Alk. Also vertragen tu ich jetzt schon einiges mehr. Man gewöhnt sich halt dran ^^


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tja manche vertragens manche net^^ aber siehs ma so: falls du dich ma besauffen willst kommste billiger wech als manche andren^^


do kann mans auch sehen


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Sie hat mich ja extra 2-3 monate abgenervt bis ich ja gesagt hab xD



junge junge duie hat noch ausdauer Oo


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso hm, vielleicht war sie verhindert



Joa, trotzdem hätte sie mir wenigstens ne SMS schreiben können


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas du spammer. Hast mich überholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Joa, trotzdem hätte sie mir wenigstens ne SMS schreiben können


vielleicht hatte sie kein handy


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Sie hat mich ja extra 2-3 monate abgenervt bis ich ja gesagt hab xD



hat sie noch keinen neuen freund?


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> vielleicht hatte sie kein handy


 doch doch...hab ja ihre nummer^^ aber wenn man mir sagt, dass man sich bei mir meldet verlass ich mich auch darauf, und telefonier dem jenigen nicht hinterher


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Joa, trotzdem hätte sie mir wenigstens ne SMS schreiben können


Vielleicht Kein Handy, oder es war was schlimmes und hat das treffen vergessen?


----------



## Tabuno (14. Februar 2009)

oh lollol schon wieder ne tausender seite verpasst, weil ihr extra lange aufbleibt wegen so nem mist oO


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht Kein Handy, oder es war was schlimmes und hat das treffen vergessen?



ja, meldet sich bestimmt im verlauf der woche bei mir, auch wenn wir nicht mehr zusammen sind, sollte sie ein schlechtes gewissen haben


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

abend Tabuno


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

nabend tabuno


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> ja, meldet sich bestimmt im verlauf der woche bei mir, auch wenn wir nicht mehr zusammen sind, sollte sie ein schlechtes gewissen haben


Joa, wird sie sicherlich haben^^


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

moin tabu


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Wenn sie keins hat, wollte sie dich nur verarschen *g*


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Jeha 1000ter Post...^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Hehe, Gratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Jeha 1000ter Post...^^



gz


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Jeha 1000ter Post...^^


Glückwunsch :>


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

gz mondryx


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

gz


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

dankö


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

mein gott kronas, du meinst das ja ernst mitm erster werden xD


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

<---- nähert sich langsam aba sicher dem 3k post


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich möcht noch die 900 knacken heute.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

schaffste, hatte gestern mit circa 850 angefangen, war am ende bei 920 oderso


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> mein gott kronas, du meinst das ja ernst mitm erster werden xD


bin ich schon^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Stimmt hier gehts rasen. Aber so wie Kronas das macht... der hat uns einfach mal so überholt.


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2009)

mahlzeit


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Stimmt hier gehts rasen. Aber so wie Kronas das macht... der hat uns einfach mal so überholt.


Der postet auch nen haufen im Forenspiele Forum =O


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> mahlzeit



jutn abend kleiner^^


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Stimmt hier gehts rasen. Aber so wie Kronas das macht... der hat uns einfach mal so überholt.


du hastn d vergessen

ich lass es jetzt mal langsamer angehen, wollte nur mal first sein, kannst ruhig wieder die 1 haben^^


edit: moin dracun


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

moinsen dracun


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ach, hier gibts Forum-Spiele... ^^

Ich poste soviel im Technik-Bereich.


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

abend dracun

hmm ich hab heut 700 posts geschaftt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ach, hier gibts Forum-Spiele... ^^
> 
> Ich poste soviel im Technik-Bereich.


Ja da sind nun der gesamte "Bewerte" kram etc.


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ach, hier gibts Forum-Spiele... ^^
> 
> Ich poste soviel im Technik-Bereich.


ich hab 3/4 der überhol posts in den forum spielen gemacht^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Oha, dann bist du aber nen richtiger Spammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2009)

allet fit bei euch??


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum Bayern gegen Hertha verliert? *heul*


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hab 3/4 der überhol posts in den forum spielen gemacht^^


*SPAMMER*


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

jaa bei forenspielen kann man gut spammen...


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum Bayern gegen Hertha verliert? *heul*


Weil Bayern ihre Chanchen nicht genutzt haben und Hertha ihre paar genutzt haben.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

joa forenspiele haben mir heute den tag verkürtzt


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich find Foren-Spiele irgendwie komisch. Naja was solls.


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum Bayern gegen Hertha verliert? *heul*


wuahahahahaha


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *SPAMMER*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> allet fit bei euch??



jo klar, und bei dir und deiner kleinen familie?^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> wuahahahahaha


Dafür bekommt ihr einen miesen Stürmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und steigt trotzdem bald wieder ab *g*


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum Bayern gegen Hertha verliert? *heul*



damit hoffenheim erster bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> damit hoffenheim erster bleibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sind sie aber nichtmehr, sondern nur noch 2.
Hertha ist 1.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> damit hoffenheim erster bleibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne...die haben von leverkusen auf die fresse bekommen..endlich mal jmd der das schafft^^


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Februar 2009)

Abend


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Abend


Abend Dr. House


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

nabend...dr.house is klasse, hoffentlich kommt bald ne neue staffel^^


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

moin hunter


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Karina ist auch seit kürzeren hier nicht mehr anzutreffen - ein richtiges kommen und gehen hier


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Karina ist auch seit kürzeren hier nicht mehr anzutreffen - ein richtiges kommen und gehen hier



die hat doch heute n date mit dem kerlchen das se ma kennengelernt hat oder? hat se doch was von gelabert


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2009)

die Meisterschaft wird zwischen Hoffenheim & hertha dieses jahr ausgetragen verlasst euch drauf..und razyl...nur weil die drecks bayern einen super stürmer versauern lassen(wie sie es ja so oft machen die, die ihnen gefährlich werden aufkaufen und ab auf die bank^^) kann ja der jung nix dafür....glaub die bayrischen deppen werden sich ganz schön umgucken wenn Nova, Poldi & Freis die Liga rocken^^


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

abend huntermoon


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

mein hirn schmerzt doch das dauernde posts ausdenken >.<


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> die Meisterschaft wird zwischen Hoffenheim & hertha dieses jahr ausgetragen verlasst euch drauf..und razyl...nur weil die drecks bayern einen super stürmer versauern lassen(wie sie es ja so oft machen die, die ihnen gefährlich werden aufkaufen und ab auf die bank^^) kann ja der jung nix dafür....glaub die bayrischen deppen werden sich ganz schön umgucken wenn Nova, Poldi & Freis die Liga rocken^^



Ich wette das die Klöner es nie schaffen, die Liga zu rocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> die Meisterschaft wird zwischen Hoffenheim & hertha dieses jahr ausgetragen verlasst euch drauf..und razyl...nur weil die drecks bayern einen super stürmer versauern lassen(wie sie es ja so oft machen die, die ihnen gefährlich werden aufkaufen und ab auf die bank^^) kann ja der jung nix dafür....glaub die bayrischen deppen werden sich ganz schön umgucken wenn Nova, Poldi & Freis die Liga rocken^^


BUHAHAHAHA Hoffenheim wird  nicht Meister, dass schaffen die zu 100% net.
Hertha auch noch nicht 
Bayern wird Meister,Bayern ist auch der Einzige verein der noch in der CL ist... Werder kann man ja vergessen :/

Und Poldi und Superstürmer? Nen Superstürmer ist Rooney, Messi, Eto´o aber ganz sicher nicht Poldi .
und zum letzten Punkt: sicherlihc nicht, Mittelfeld maximal


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mein hirn schmerzt doch das dauernde posts ausdenken >.<



dann lass es sein...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Also heute kommen wir doch um einiges schneller voran was die Seitenzahl pushen betrifft...


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mein hirn schmerzt doch das dauernde posts ausdenken >.<



Nimm Aspirin oder geh schlafen


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

ich diskutier hier grad mit nem kumpel ob mein ava ein kerl oder ne frau is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was meint ihr?^^


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich diskutier hier grad mit nem kumpel ob mein ava ein kerl oder ne frau is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


frau


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

zwitter


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> frau


mein ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er meint kerl^^


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mein ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



einigen wir uns auf shemale


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

das issn emo...eindeutig^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> einigen wir uns auf shemale


Bah ><


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> einigen wir uns auf shemale



du bist ekelig xD


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Was ist dadran eklig?


----------



## Tyrean (14. Februar 2009)

Leute das isn Emo und ein männlicher emo, wirklich ich sags euch ^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Tyrean schrieb:


> Leute das isn Emo und ein männlicher emo, wirklich ich sags euch ^^


Wer bist denn DU?


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Tyrean schrieb:


> Leute das isn Emo und ein männlicher emo, wirklich ich sags euch ^^


das is übrigens der kumpel mit dem ich diskutiere^^


----------



## Tyrean (14. Februar 2009)

ich bin ein mensch


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Rammstein sagt Zwitter


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Tyrean schrieb:


> Leute das isn Emo und ein männlicher emo, wirklich ich sags euch ^^



hallo neuer/neue


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Frag ich mich auch grade. Mit 5 Posts auf jedenfall kein Spammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja... nichts gegen Emo's. Einige Weibliche sehen richtig gut aus. Männliche eher nicht.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

cool, menschen...kann man die essen?


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Tyrean schrieb:


> ich bin ein mensch


Hm
da hab ich noch meine zweifel *g*


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Also im Forenspiele Fred wird schon fast mehr gespammt als hier, dass ist schwer da mitzukommen xD


----------



## Tyrean (14. Februar 2009)

ich bin seid freitag bei buffed.de ^^ also helft mir mit möglichst vielen sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx du Kannibale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Buffed.de --- HIER werden sie geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrean (14. Februar 2009)

sind wir nicht irgendwie alle kannibalen? ^^


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch grade. Mit 5 Posts auf jedenfall kein Spammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann cih bestätigen^^ nur ihre.. mentalität is mir meistens etwas zu speziell


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Tyrean schrieb:


> ich bin seid freitag bei buffed.de ^^ also helft mir mit möglichst vielen sachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da oben links ist der ABMELDEN button! teste doch mal was passiert wenn du da drauf gehst


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

brrreeee


----------



## Tyrean (14. Februar 2009)

ich hab hunger =/


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kann cih bestätigen^^ nur ihre.. mentalität is mir meistens etwas zu speziell


Du hast eh keine Schnittstelle also sche*** wars^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrreeee


Du und dein Brrreeee ><
Abend


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

meine ex hatte mal ne emo phase was klamotten und musik betrifft...das war ganz schön nervig die zeit xD


----------



## Tyrean (14. Februar 2009)

hat wer bock auf naxx25ger? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin auf silberne hand falls wer will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrreeee



nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> meine ex hatte mal ne emo phase was klamotten und musik betrifft...das war ganz schön nervig die zeit xD


hast du was gegen metal?!


----------



## Tyrean (14. Februar 2009)

nabäään 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Tyrean schrieb:


> ich hab hunger =/



ruf den pizzadienst an


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Tyrean schrieb:


> hat wer bock auf naxx25ger?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naxx 25er...seit 2 1/2 monaten warte ich auf die axt von kelle...und was ist? NIX


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Die Mentalität geht eigentlich. Meine letzte Freundin war auch ein Emo. Hat mich aber nicht weiter gestört.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hast du was gegen metal?!



die hat kein metal gehört... panic @the disco und den schmarn


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> naxx 25er...seit 2 1/2 monaten warte ich auf die axt von kelle...und was ist? NIX




ich sollte mit meinem tank erst mal verteidigungswertung vollns hochbringen -.-


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Panic! at the Disco und so hab ich auch mal ne zeitlang gehört. An sich ist das ja garnet so schlecht. Aber höre ich jetzt nichtmehr.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

mein gott...der x oder y thred ist echt zu voll gerade xD


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Jop, da wird gespammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

scheiße..eigentlich wollt ich noch pünktlich um 21 uhr direkt auf die seite 3k posten..aber habs vergessen T.T


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> scheiße..eigentlich wollt ich noch pünktlich um 21 uhr direkt auf die seite 3k posten..aber habs vergessen T.T


Hätteste eh nicht geschafft, ich war der 1. und war sofort auf 3001


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> scheiße..eigentlich wollt ich noch pünktlich um 21 uhr direkt auf die seite 3k posten..aber habs vergessen T.T


ging eh net, der erste post von heute war schon auf 3001


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

hrmpf wen jemand dazwischen ist nervts^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

hättest heute nacht dabei sein müssen^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Jop, Razyl ist ganz traurig deswegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> scheiße..eigentlich wollt ich noch pünktlich um 21 uhr direkt auf die seite 3k posten..aber habs vergessen T.T



Abend


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ging eh net, der erste post von heute war schon auf 3001



alles manoroths schuld :O


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jop, Razyl ist ganz traurig deswegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Razyl schrieb:


> Nein bin ich nicht. Ich bin sogar sehr glücklich und fröhlich drauf


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> alles manoroths schuld :O



Ich bin das pure böse muahahahah


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Dann halt nicht ^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

ich geh nicht mehr in den x oder y fred...da is ja 0 übersicht gerade...


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Ich bin das pure gute muahahahah


Fixed


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Mist ich bin immer zu spät  bei x oder y


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Jop der Thread ist mega unübersichtlich.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> ich geh nicht mehr in den x oder y fred...da is ja 0 übersicht gerade...



was ist der "x oder y fred" ?


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was ist der "x oder y fred" ?


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1469688


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Das hier


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

sagts ihm nciht sonst wirds noch voller^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

bin ja gespannt ob kangrim heut noch aufkreuzt^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> sagts ihm nciht sonst wirds noch voller^^


2 late^^


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2 late^^



nein^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Noch unübersichtlicher geht kaum noch.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

da werd ich ehh nit mitmachen^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Heute Nachmittag wars da recht angenehm


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Februar 2009)

Und, was macht ihr gard so?


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

buffed.de vollspammen, und morgen mit geo lk fürs abi lernen anfangen


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Und, was macht ihr gard so?


Telefonieren, Spammen^^


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

in x oder y spammen


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Und, was macht ihr gard so?



wart bis ein dl ferdig ist und bis dahin spam ich hia rum und suche threads wo ich irgendjemanden etwas piesacken kann ;DD


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Spammen und Musik hören^^


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Wer spammt gerade nicht?


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Hör gerade noch nebenbei Inet Radio...


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Keine Ahnung. Zu unübersichtlich *g*


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wer spammt gerade nicht?



wird sich hier wohl nicht melden...nehme ich mal ganz stark an^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

das ist doch noch gar nichts xD


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

das musste ja von dir kommen... Spammerkönig


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wer spammt gerade nicht?


Ich! Ich! (Mal von hier abgesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ich guck grad Videos in YT.


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> das musste ja von dir kommen... Spammerkönig


Wir hatten mal einen tag da waren pro minute hier knapp 8 Posts und das ging 1h lang xD


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ich! Ich! (Mal von hier abgesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




was den für welche?


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich spamme mein Leben lang. Hab ja sonst nichts zu tun um die Zeit.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Ich werd ab nächster Woche Donnerstag wieder ordentlich feiern können sowie WoW zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich werd ab nächster Woche Donnerstag wieder ordentlich feiern können sowie WoW zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Abi vorbei?


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> was den für welche?


ATM die von "Kipkay"(so anleitungen zu "fun"-sachen bauen)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Abi vorbei?



im februar? oO


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Lass das mit WoW lieber. Da ist eh die Luft raus.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> im februar? oO



jo klar, anfang juni dann noch mündl abi...bis dahin kann ich chillorn^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Lass das mit WoW lieber. Da ist eh die Luft raus.


/sign
Ein 3. Addon wird eh nicht mehr kommen.
Wenn Blizzard Jeff Kaplan schon abzieht... und ihn an das neue MMO setzt...


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

So endlich 900 Voll. Hat jetzt für 50 Posts nichtmal ne Stunde gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Lass das mit WoW lieber. Da ist eh die Luft raus.



Ach nö. Hab dort meine RL Freude Gilde mit fast 20 Recken. Und noch um die 50 andere Leute aus 2 Raid mit denen ich jeden Tag was machen kann.


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> jo klar, anfang juni dann noch mündl abi...bis dahin kann ich chillorn^^



vergiss nicht vorbereiten ist wichtiger als WoW spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> /sign
> Ein 3. Addon wird eh nicht mehr kommen.
> Wenn Blizzard Jeff Kaplan schon abzieht... und ihn an das neue MMO setzt...



Ich werd solange zocken, bis das neue Blizz MMO da ist, oder ich dieses Jahr ne neue Freundin finde.  Das wäre auch ein Grund für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> /sign
> Ein 3. Addon wird eh nicht mehr kommen.
> Wenn Blizzard Jeff Kaplan schon abzieht... und ihn an das neue MMO setzt...



bei mir war die luft schon nach KJ raus..ich hab das neue addon noch garnit angespielt..obwohl ich ein ober WoW fanboi bin^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich werd solange zocken, bis das neue Blizz MMO da ist, oder ich dieses Jahr ne neue Freundin finde.  Das wäre auch ein Grund für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich warte nur auf Starcraft II und DIABLO III *will HABEN*


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> vergiss nicht vorbereiten ist wichtiger als WoW spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja hey...ich werd in bio mündl geprüft und da hab ich 11 punkte...sollte laufen^^


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> vergiss nicht vorbereiten ist wichtiger als WoW spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


o.0


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mir das Addon gekauft und 2 Wochen später aufgehört.

Wollte jetzt mit HdRO anfangen, aber der DL bricht ständig ab. Kennt jemand nen Torrent dazu?


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> ja hey...ich werd in bio mündl geprüft und da hab ich 11 punkte...sollte laufen^^



dann ist ja alles gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> ja hey...ich werd in bio mündl geprüft und da hab ich 11 punkte...sollte laufen^^



nachm 20 punkt system?


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich warte nur auf Starcraft II und DIABLO III *will HABEN*


ich hoffe auf WC IV...


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Addon gekauft und 2 Wochen später aufgehört.
> 
> Wollte jetzt mit HdRO anfangen, aber der DL bricht ständig ab. Kennt jemand nen Torrent dazu?


Nicht wirklich sry


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> nachm 20 punkt system?



ne 15 punkte...also in noten ne glatte 2


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ich hoffe auf WC IV...



garnichtmal so unwahrscheinlich...wenn blizz mit starcraft2, diablo3 und dem neuen MMO ferdig ist und es released hat...also irgendwann 2015 rum^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ich hoffe auf WC IV...



wurd ja angekündigt. würd ich mir auch kaufen..wc3 ist einfach zu geil^^


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ...also irgendwann 2015 rum^^




zu lang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> garnichtmal so unwahrscheinlich...wenn blizz mit starcraft2, diablo3 und dem neuen MMO ferdig ist und es released hat...also irgendwann 2015 rum^^


Mäp
Sie haben:
Starcraft 2
Diablo 3
Neues MMO
Team um WoW
und ein viertes bisher noch nicht bekanntes Projekt in der Konzeptphase 
also eher 2020^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> wurd ja angekündigt. würd ich mir auch kaufen..wc3 ist einfach zu geil^^



quelle? oO


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Denke mal so 2011 oder so. Eher hoffe ich es.


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> garnichtmal so unwahrscheinlich...wenn blizz mit starcraft2, diablo3 und dem neuen MMO ferdig ist und es released hat...also irgendwann 2015 rum^^


ja, leider....


achja, darf ich euch den BÖSESTEN Post im Forum Vorstellen, der je gemacht wurde?
Ja?!


B3N schrieb:


> Im Moment haben wir ein kleines Problem, durch die Umstellung unserer Domains, BLASC kommt damit nicht ganz klar und verursacht dadurch einen Versionskonflikt des BLASCProfilers. Hast du dir das Workarround durchgelesen welches du unter www.blasc.de => news findest? Dort steht beschrieben wie man das Problem beheben kann, den ich vermute das du einen Versionskonflikt nun hast und deswegen keine Daten mehr übertragen werden.


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> quelle? oO


Auf der WWI ist einen Blizzardmitarbeiter in einen interview herausgerutscht das sie Pläne für WC IV hätten oder so


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Den Post versteh ich nicht so ganz.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> quelle? oO



http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spieli...ertainment.html

Also keine 100% zusage, aber es steht in der Luft...is doch fast das selbe..


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe überhaupt keine Lust auf Wc IV. Nach WoW macht mir nicht mit Warcraft noch Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diablo werde ich wahrscheinlich mal antesten. Starcraft... näää.


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Nein es war doch Blizzcon xD
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,663173/Warcraft-...aetigt/PC/News/


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Ich denke aber schon, dass sie es fortsetzten werden nur wann ist die frage..


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Von mir aus kann es auch erst in 2030 kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Den Post versteh ich nicht so ganz.


ist der 666ster Post in diesem Onlineforum überhaupt...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich habe überhaupt keine Lust auf Wc IV. Nach WoW macht mir nicht mit Warcraft noch Spass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



.........................................................KETZER!........*hust*


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ist der 666ster Post in diesem Onlineforum überhaupt...




Kann ich ja nicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

HOLT DIE HEUGABELN UND FACKELN RAUS!


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich habe überhaupt keine Lust auf Wc IV. Nach WoW macht mir nicht mit Warcraft noch Spass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Warcraft IV =/= WoW 
Starcraft.... DU ....!!!!^^


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Ich bin kein Ketzer, denn ich töte leidenschaftlich gerne Ketzer!


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Anspielung auf Soul Eater was?^^


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

Ich bin erst mal off, noch ein bisschen fernseh schauen

bye


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ich bin erst mal off, noch ein bisschen fernseh schauen
> 
> bye



hauste rein


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

bye 

Jemand da der Lust auf ne Runde DotA hat? *g*


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Anspielung auf Soul Eater was?^^


Eigentlich auf Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin ja Hexenjäger


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> HOLT DIE HEUGABELN UND FACKELN RAUS!


GOGOGO



Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Ketzer, denn ich töte leidenschaftlich gerne Ketzer!


Ist man den kein Mörder, wen man gerne Mörder mordet?


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> bye
> 
> Jemand da der Lust auf ne Runde DotA hat? *g*


Ne, mach lieber Bogenschützen/Jägerrinnen-Rush mit Haras...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (14. Februar 2009)

Lalalla


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Das Warhammer 40 MMO war wohl auch nurn scherz xD


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Archer sind doch Frischfleisch für Orcs^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Über welche Map redet ihr?^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> bye
> 
> Jemand da der Lust auf ne Runde DotA hat? *g*



eigentlich immmer!...aber atm ..nach 3 leage matches ist bei mir für heut die luft echt raus


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Über welche Map redet ihr?^^



Denke mal n normales Match, keine Funmap


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Welche League spielst du denn? Ich will mich auch schon lange irgendwo anmelden kann mich aber nicht entscheiden wo. Wollte 2n2 League, nen M8 hab ich ja.


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Archer sind doch Frischfleisch für Orcs^^


garnicht...

am liebsten sind mir aber humans mit spellbreakern als verbündete...


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Was war dota nochmal?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Welche League spielst du denn? Ich will mich auch schon lange irgendwo anmelden kann mich aber nicht entscheiden wo. Wollte 2n2 League, nen M8 hab ich ja.



dir sag ichs nit..du hast "rote äpfel" gewählt T.T.....




nee^^..ich spiel http://www.dota-league.com/..da haste aber 2 wochen anmeldewartezeit


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

DotA = Defend of the Ancients 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ist an "rote Äpfel" so schlimm? ^^

Ach DotA-League. Da bin ich sogar angemeldet. Fand das man da aber am Anfang gegen zu viele schlechte spielt ^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> nee^^..ich spiel http://www.dota-league.com/..da haste aber 2 wochen anmeldewartezeit


404 - Not Found


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Ey immerhin findet er etwas... 404 - Not Found is doch besser als gar nichts^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ey immerhin findet er etwas... 404 - Not Found is doch besser als gar nichts^^


Erinnert mich an den WAR Frühstart xD


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 404 - Not Found



weil das "..da" mit in den link kopiert wurde^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Wegen dem ...da hinterm Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ey immerhin findet er etwas... 404 - Not Found is doch besser als gar nichts^^



er hat gefunden das er nix gefunden hat? das isn paradoxon...


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> weil das "..da" mit in den link kopiert wurde^^


omg :/
sag dat doch gleich^^


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Achso das gehört zu Warcraft.


----------



## Zorkal (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> bye
> 
> Jemand da der Lust auf ne Runde DotA hat? *g*


Hier,hast Garena?Bin aber momentan nicht so gut wie ich früher mal war ;(


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ach bei Warhammer war das am Anfang herrlich. Da ging ja garnichts xD


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Februar 2009)

Das Wort schon »Christentum« ist ein Missverständnis -, im Grunde gab es nur einen Christen, und der starb am Kreuz.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ja ich hab Garena, aber das ist Müll. Da gibts fast nur schlechte Spieler und leaven tun sie auch nur. Genau wie im Battle.net. Wollt schon paar mal aufhören mit DotA aber hab sonst nix zu tun.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Hat hier wer nochmal die Spammer of the Day Seite parat? Die is so weit hinten inzwischen^^


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Februar 2009)

Naja, Nacht


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Das Wort schon »Christentum« ist ein Missverständnis -, im Grunde gab es nur einen Christen, und der starb am Kreuz.



jesus war n hippy im nachthemd der love and peace verbreiten wollte


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Hat hier wer nochmal die Spammer of the Day Seite parat? Die is so weit hinten inzwischen^^


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Spammer of the Day! ^^


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Naja, Nacht


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nacht


----------



## Zorkal (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ja ich hab Garena, aber das ist Müll. Da gibts fast nur schlechte Spieler und leaven tun sie auch nur. Genau wie im Battle.net. Wollt schon paar mal aufhören mit DotA aber hab sonst nix zu tun.


Stimmt teilweise schon.Hatte aber auch schon einige nette Spiele die auch 5v5 zuende gespielt wurden.
Ist Dota League eigentlich mit festen Teams oder ist das Pub mit Stats?:>


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Ich bin da ja auch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Glaub DotA-League war beides oder?

Und nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Glaub DotA-League war beides oder?
> 
> Und nacht
> 
> ...


Mein Garenanick ist Silent.Alarm>Online kommen und ich könnt hosten.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Bei Dota kann ich mal so absolut gar nicht mit reden...^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

übrigens ist DIV leage auch ne gute alternative...ab safehigh oder normale div-leage gibt es kaum plugger oder lagger oder sonstwas..man muss halt nur erstmal durch safelow ^^


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Bei Dota kann ich mal so absolut gar nicht mit reden...^^


Ich auch nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

und ich dachte die wow sprache is schon schwer für aussenstehende...aber bei der dota sprache kapier selbst ich ncihts xD


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich kann auch hosten, so ist ja nicht.

Tja Mondryx. Der Spammer werde wohl ich bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DIV-League werd ich auch mal testen. Vielleicht gleich mal Kumpel fragen ob der Lust hat.


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

Nabend!


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> und ich dachte die wow sprache is schon schwer für aussenstehende...aber bei der dota sprache kapier selbst ich ncihts xD


Stimmt. WoW-Sprache hat man schneller begriffen.


----------



## Zorkal (14. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> übrigens ist DIV leage auch ne gute alternative...ab safehigh oder normale div-leage gibt es kaum plugger oder lagger oder sonstwas..man muss halt nur erstmal durch safelow ^^


Gibts da jetzt besondere Anforderungen?Schlecht bin ich jetzt nicht wirlich aber kein Bock dann nur zu sucken weil die mich alle "outplayen".


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Nabend!


Nabend


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Also DotA hat nicht wirklich ne eigene Sprache. ^^


Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also DotA hat nicht wirklich ne eigene Sprache. ^^
> 
> 
> Nabend
> ...


Verstehen tu ich trotzdem nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Hehe, WoW ist da schon schwerer mit der Sprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also DotA hat nicht wirklich ne eigene Sprache. ^^
> 
> 
> Nabend
> ...



Doch hats, allein wegen den vielen Kürzeln und den Taktiken.. oO


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Ja...wasn lagger is weiß ich...aber diese anderen begriffe sagen mir nicht wirklich was


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich kann auch hosten, so ist ja nicht.
> 
> Tja Mondryx. Der Spammer werde wohl ich bleiben
> 
> ...




..aber wie gesagt..DIV leage ist wirklich seeeeehr umstritten..man hat anfangs mit 0 ep überhaupt probs reinzukommen..außerdem sind nicht alle server stablil..vorm spiel gibste am besten .ping ein..und wenn die spieler über 70ms haben dann haste nen viel zu hohen delay...also musste leaven und nen stabilen server suchen und grad "safelow" ist wirklich voll von...naja...verdammt noobigen spielern^^


----------



## Zorkal (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also DotA hat nicht wirklich ne eigene Sprache. ^^


Stimmt:Grad mit Ench eine schlechte PotM ausdeniet


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Okay, hats doch T_T. Dachte das weiss eigentlich jeder ^^.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Stimmt:Grad mit Ench eine schlechte PotM ausdeniet



PotM = Priest of the Moon oder wie die Nachtelfen Heldin hieß^^


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Februar 2009)

Ja gestern mit QoP malwieder auf EoS gespielt und den woodenden Carry vom Scourge Team permanent harasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Richtig! ^^ Aber eigentlich ist das ja einfach.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Hab damals eigentlich immer nur AT mitm Kumpel gemacht. Ich NE mit KotG und fast Tech und er UD in allen Variationen...ging schon ab. Bis wir mal von den 4k Leuten derbe auf die Fresse bekommen haben^^


----------



## Zorkal (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Richtig! ^^ Aber eigentlich ist das ja einfach.


Ich glaub ich Spiel jetzt Naix auf PT,MoM,Basher,Dagger und natürlich Armlet.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Tjoa Mondryx, das Leben ist hart *g*


Ähm... Naix auf Dagger? oO


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ja gestern mit QoP malwieder auf EoS gespielt und den woodenden Carry vom Scourge Team permanent harasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



man kanns auch übertreiben Oo....aber heut auch 1 spiel mit woodern gehabt...aber mit morphling+haste rune hab ich den schön den spaß 2 mal versaut und dann wars au schon gg^^


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Februar 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich Spiel jetzt Naix auf PT,MoM,Basher,Dagger und natürlich Armlet.


Meinst du das dir die MS von den PT im Mid reichen? Ich bevorzuge ja PB! xD


----------



## Zorkal (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ähm... Naix auf Dagger? oO


Wenn du neben einen kleinen labilen Inthelden binkst und den dank Rage kurz zerfetzt wirst den Dagger zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Wie schnell wir heute sind. In 2 Stunden und 12 Minuten 370 Beiträge^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ohja PB sind eigentlich sau gut. Immer mit Abba im 2n2 und dann schön rapen. Gegen das Schild no Chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ehrlich: Naix hab ich noch NIE mit Dagger gesehen.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> man kanns auch übertreiben Oo....aber heut auch 1 spiel mit woodern gehabt...aber mit morphling+haste rune hab ich den schön den spaß 2 mal versaut und dann wars au schon gg^^



Gewollt!
Vorhin hatten wirn Troll+Void im Team (ich Void) und warn beide wooden, wir waren grade lv 11 und hatten Coreitems und dann hat sich das Gegnerteam malwieder in die Einzelteile aufgelöst ;_; - schlimm wenn man wooden geht und Carry spielt aber das Game schon zu Ende ist bevor du was getan hast.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Können wir uns nicht über was anderes aus WC3 unterhalten? Dann kann ich wenigstens mitreden^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ohja PB sind eigentlich sau gut. Immer mit Abba im 2n2 und dann schön rapen. Gegen das Schild no Chance
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lifestealer mit dagger ist auch ziemlich unnütz^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Naja, Troll + Void ist aber auch ne miese perm-stun-combo. Kein Wunder das es so schnell zu ende war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Können wir uns nicht über was anderes aus WC3 unterhalten? Dann kann ich wenigstens mitreden^^


Genau.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Hmm über was denn? DotA ist das beste an Wc3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Posts gehen aber heute schnell. Gestern haben wir ja ewig gebraucht.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Naja, Troll + Void ist aber auch ne miese perm-stun-combo. Kein Wunder das es so schnell zu ende war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir hatten beide erst 1/0, also daran hats nicht gelegen, ausserdem funktioniert passiv Bash+Basher ja nichtmehr und zu Zeiten wo es das hat hab ichs auch nicht benutzt, gibt bessere Items für Void oder Troll ^^
Troll = Boots+Hyperstone+BKB = GG


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Das der Bash nichtmehr stackt weiss ich. Ist auch gut so. War richtig mies bei Void, Troll und Slardar. Warscheinlich hatten sie einfach Angst vor der Combo.
Joa des kenn ich mit Troll. Wurde gestern damit geraped ^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

mahh...das is doch langweilich!!!


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Also ich glaub die 1k Posts krieg ich auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Ja ziemlich langweilig.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> mahh...das is doch langweilich!!!



dann musste was dran ändern

wünsche es dir nicht, verdiene es dir! xD


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also ich glaub die 1k Posts krieg ich auch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn du weiter diesen müll über dota posten tust...^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Das ist ein interessantes Thema. Werft was anderes in den Raum wenn ihr da nicht drüber labern wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Jemand Lust ein gratis Spiel zusammen mit mir zu spielen?
Gerade kein bock auf auf Warhammer und auf wc 3 noch weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentlich egal was.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> dann musste was dran ändern
> 
> wünsche es dir nicht, verdiene es dir! xD



ich habs mir schon lange verdient.. brauch ich nichtmal beweisen!


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

BattleForge Beta? Die ist Gratis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> BattleForge Beta? Die ist Gratis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die server sind laut seite offline, hab mir das spiel eben mal angeschaut


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> BattleForge Beta? Die ist Gratis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gut dass du mich dran erinnest oO..hab auch endlich den invite per email bekommen...dachte schon die schicken mir nix weil ich als pseudonamen bei der anmeldung "Yoko Fokuhiela" angegeben habe xDD


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Echt? Naja sind eh 10GB die du dir laden musst. Aber das Spiel ist genial. Freue mich wenn es im März erscheint. 

Meinte Ryzul nicht er war mit knapp 190Posts der beste Spammer? Ich hab ihn sofort eingeholt xD


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Schaff ich auch noch...^^


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Ich werde mich gleich anmelden und es downloaden. Aber zu erst mal kurz afk.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich hab noch 3 Beta-Keys. Wenn einer braucht soll er sich melden *g*


----------



## Zorkal (14. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> lifestealer mit dagger ist auch ziemlich unnütz^^


Nö.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Februar 2009)

also downloaden werd ichs mir ehh erst morgen früh in aller ruhe


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Echt? Naja sind eh 10GB die du dir laden musst. Aber das Spiel ist genial. Freue mich wenn es im März erscheint.
> 
> Meinte Ryzul nicht er war mit knapp 190Posts der beste Spammer? Ich hab ihn sofort eingeholt xD


1. Razyl
2. Weiß ich nicht ob ich der beste war,gab sicherlich vllt. auch maln besseren, vllt. Minas ka
3. 10 gb? wow o_O hab zwar das Ding, aber das waren echt 10 gb? der Download ging bei mir übelst schnell


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Gibts eigentlich noch die Intel Friday Night Games? War früher des öfteren auf der in Hamburg...mit SK Leuten über WC3 labern war schon cool^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Sry, Razyl dann halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist auch nicht so wichtig
Jop das sind 10GB und die gingen bei mir auch wahnsinnig schnell. Hat mich auch gewundert.


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 3 Beta-Keys. Wenn einer braucht soll er sich melden *g*


Kannst sonst mir einen schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo kann man es downloaden?


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Ja hätte auch gern einen, schaut nett aus das Game. Kann ich wenigstens meine Freizeit schneller rumbringen


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich schick euch beiden dann gleich mal einen.

DL-Link such ich grad mal.


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kannst sonst mir einen schicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du bekommst per Mail nen Download Link zu nen Clienten glaube, der lädt dir das dann runter


----------



## Kangrim (14. Februar 2009)

War der Thread grade geschlossen?^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

lol schon 21 seiten... 2 1/2 stunden, nette leistung^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> War der Thread grade geschlossen?^^


Also bei mir wurde angezeigt
[Dieses Thema ist geschlossen] o_O


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> War der Thread grade geschlossen?^^


Ich glaube nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Hallo Kangrim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> War der Thread grade geschlossen?^^



yay hi kangrim...noe nicht das ich wüsste


----------



## Tabuno (14. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also bei mir wurde angezeigt
> [Dieses Thema ist geschlossen] o_O


Welcher?


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Welcher?


Hier direkt im Nachtschwärmer als ichen post machen wollte kam das


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Na der Nachtschwärmer war anscheind für ein paar Seks zu...


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Nachtschwärmer. War kurz zu^^


----------



## White-Frost (14. Februar 2009)

bäm bäm pfew pfew wusch wusch pui pui pew pew wuuuuuahhhhhh ihhhhhh


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Hier ist der Installer zu BattleForge:

*Klick*


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Tach Frost^^

Und wo bekomm ich nun den Client zum BattleForge saugen?

Edit...Ok^^


----------



## Tabuno (14. Februar 2009)

Da hat sich Carcha wohl nen Scherz erlaubt. *hust*


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Is der gute on?


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Is der gute on?


Im IRC ja :>


----------



## Tabuno (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Is der gute on?


Wer weiß....^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Ja im Forum is der einzige Mod/Admin Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Nen Scherz wärs gewesen wenn der Thread 5 Minuten zu wär. Obwohl das Ziemlich blöd wär.


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. Februar 2009)

huhu zsammen ^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Bin ja mal gespannt wie schnell der jetzt BattleForge installieren will, obwohl ich nur den Client hab...saugt der die Daten während der installation?


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

So den Installer habe ich gedowloadet.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Moinsen.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ja der Lädt die Daten so runter. Ihr müsst den Bootstrapper starten und dann einfach nur warten. Dauert ein bisschen länger.


Edit: Ah mist, waren ja 2 Posts


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Jo hab den gerade gefunden...dann will ich mal


----------



## Tabuno (14. Februar 2009)

Shefa was treibt dich eigentlich grad so derban, deinen postcounter zu pushen, du bist immerhin schon seit 2007 angemeldet oO


----------



## White-Frost (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Nen Scherz wärs gewesen wenn der Thread 5 Minuten zu wär. Obwohl das Ziemlich blöd wär.


Echt wahr hier blöder scherz!! ganz ganz olle doof hier!!! kannst du ja mal gar nicht machen böser onkel mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich bin zwar seit 2007 angemeldet. Bin aber erst im Dezember 08 angefangen hier im Forum zu posten. Und was mich dazu treibt? Keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Tabuno (14. Februar 2009)

irgendwann findet jeder mal die nachtschwärmer...


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Soa...EA Acc erstellt^^


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Naja, hier hab ich ja erst gestern angefangen mit dem schreiben. Die meisten Posts sind im Technik-Forum gelandet.


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> irgendwann findet jeder mal die nachtschwärmer...


Ob das nun Gut ist oder schlecht lassen wir offen *g*


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Hmm..kann mich irgendwie nicht einloggen bei BattleForge. Hab zwar meinen EA Acc, aber sagt mir das die Daten nicht stimmen


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Es ist beides würde ich sagen. Hab jetzt am Abend keine Langeweile. Okay schlecht fällt mir nichts ein.

Du musst E-mail und passwort eingeben. Nicht Account-Namen.


----------



## Tabuno (14. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ob das nun Gut ist oder schlecht lassen wir offen *g*


es verschlechtert die.... ähm ok lassen wir das mal^^


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

hmm bei mir kommt gerade die Meldung:
Hijacking-Versuch bei Internet Explorer!
Versuch einer Modifikation von \registry User\ und so weiter

Ist das vom Downloader?


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Kam bei mir nicht...benutz allerdings Firefox


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Keine Ahnung wovon das kommt. Ich benutze FF.


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2009)

Ich benutze auch FF. IE ist nicht offen.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

So..konnte mich einloggen. Kann man mir auch mal sagen, dass die email addy der login name is...


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Da musste ich auch erstmal drauf kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm. keine Ahnung was dann bei dir los ist. Also an BattleForge sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen.


----------



## White-Frost (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Es ist beides würde ich sagen. Hab jetzt am Abend keine Langeweile. Okay schlecht fällt mir nichts ein.
> 
> Du musst E-mail und passwort eingeben. Nicht Account-Namen.


Schlecht is wohl die zerstörung einiger Gehirnzellen beim spammen hier hmm^^ Bin auch schon wieder weg gute nacht und ähm ähm darf ich noch wen grüßen ja? Also erst mal möchte ich Selor Kith grüßen den alten Haudegen wo er nur is und ähm Dracun den dicken Äumel (schreibt man des so) soll seinen Kiddy n gute nacht Kuss von mir g eben und hmm Lilly auch noch ahhh du bist so toll ich will ein Kind von dir *kreisch* desweiteren alle die mir zu diesem Moment verholfen haben ich hab euch alle liep


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Zum glück hab ich seit 3 Jahre nen EA account und wusste das xD
Ich willn Battlefield Heroes Beta Key ><


----------



## Lillyan (14. Februar 2009)

Wenn man den Thread hier liest kriegt man teilweise doch Lust den Postcount zu entfernen :> Nabend


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

She wir müssen noch die 200 Postings/Tag schaffen!


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn man den Thread hier liest kriegt man teilweise doch Lust den Postcount zu entfernen :> Nabend


Guten Abend verehrte Lillyan


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Hehe, gute Nacht White-Frost ^^


Gibts von dem Spiel bereits ne Beta? Weil an Keys ranzukommen ist meist ziemlich einfach... leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn man den Thread hier liest kriegt man teilweise doch Lust den Postcount zu entfernen :> Nabend


sagt die richtige <.<


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hehe, gute Nacht White-Frost ^^
> 
> 
> Gibts von dem Spiel bereits ne Beta? Weil an Keys ranzukommen ist meist ziemlich einfach... leider
> ...


http://www.battlefield-heroes.com/
Ja, musst nur nen EA account haben und dort das Beta Formular ausfüllen... ob du einen bekommst nen Key... tjo^^


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn man den Thread hier liest kriegt man teilweise doch Lust den Postcount zu entfernen :> Nabend




Einen schönen Abend wünsch ich^^


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Schlecht is wohl die zerstörung einiger Gehirnzellen beim spammen hier hmm^^ Bin auch schon wieder weg gute nacht und ähm ähm darf ich noch wen grüßen ja? Also erst mal möchte ich Selor Kith grüßen den alten Haudegen wo er nur is und ähm Dracun den dicken Äumel (schreibt man des so) soll seinen Kiddy n gute nacht Kuss von mir g eben und hmm Lilly auch noch ahhh du bist so toll ich will ein Kind von dir *kreisch* desweiteren alle die mir zu diesem Moment verholfen haben ich hab euch alle liep



WEHNIGER DROGEN WHITY!!


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub die 200 packen wir nicht mehr. 

Und Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (14. Februar 2009)

xD

BattleForge gerade 5%...geht ja doch recht flott, dafür das es 10 GB sind


----------



## White-Frost (14. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Einen schönen Abend wünsch ich^^


Einen schönen Abend wünsch ich darf ich der Dame was zu Essen serviern wie wärs mit ein paar Blumen und noch ein wenig mehr Arschkriecherei und über Höfflichkeit ja sag ein mal meine Fresse sowas im Nachtschwärmer ich glaub bei mir hackts IS DIR NOCH ZU HELFEN mod und weiblich und alles is aus oder was du kotzt mich an! buaahahahaahhhh meine herren nochmal ekel ihhhh urks

So jetz aber wirklich weg wollt des nur loswerden


----------



## Shefanix (14. Februar 2009)

Was hast du denn für Internet? Ich hab nur 2000er. Bei mir hat das schon etwas gedauert.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn man den Thread hier liest kriegt man teilweise doch Lust den Postcount zu entfernen :> Nabend



jutn abend lilly

apropos postcount.. hab dich bald eingehohlt^^


----------



## Tabuno (14. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn man den Thread hier liest kriegt man teilweise doch Lust den Postcount zu entfernen :> Nabend


noch da?


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Hab ne 16k Leitung...aber da ich in so nem verkacken Vorort wohn, kommen nur max 9.5 hier an


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Whity - was auch immer du nimmst. NIMM WENIGER DAVON!

edit:
hab 16k, kann nur 14,3 nutzen und das hat bei mir knapp ne h gedaurt (+- 10 min).
Deswegen hab ich mich ja über die Größe gewndert


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Entfernt grade den Postcount... ^^ 

Naja, 0Uhr 200 Posts wird nix mehr.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Whity - was auch immer du nimmst. NIMM WENIGER DAVON!



ich sachte doch schon.. keine drogen mehr für whity...


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Entfernt grade den Postcount... ^^
> 
> Naja, 0Uhr 200 Posts wird nix mehr.


Und du würdest dann nicht mehr posten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Ach doch, is ja lustig hier^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Aber sicher würd ich dann noch posten. Mach das ja nur weil ich nichts anderes zu tun hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Hmm also der Installer ist fertig aber welches Programm muss ich jetzt ausführen?
Finde das nicht -.-


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Geh in den Ordner wo du es installiert hast, dort startest du so ne komische exe datei^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

C:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\BattleForgeBeta

Da ist es bei mir. Dort dann den Bootstrapper starten und abwarten.


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Mist. Hab vorher den EA Ordner übersehen.
Jetzt hab ich es gefunden.


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Mein Gott ey...so viel rumgespammt wie heute hab ich noch nie im Leben


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ich auch nicht. Glaube ich lasse das demnächst.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Mein Gott ey...so viel rumgespammt wie heute hab ich noch nie im Leben



das war ncoh harmlos.. zu unsren spitzentagen kahmen so 20 post pro min^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Okay, dann sind wir doch nicht so schlimm.


Edit: Die Tage enden hier wohl später:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Wie schnell downloadet er bei dir?


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Soo...BattleForge 19%, wird wohl fertig, bevor ich schlafen gehe^^

Edit: Schwankt zwischen 700-950 kb


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Okay, dann sind wir doch nicht so schlimm.
> 
> 
> Edit: Die Tage enden hier wohl später:
> ...


Wo sieht man das?, vergess das immer.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ich musste alles mit 200Kb/s runterladen. Möchte auch schnelleres Internet aber hier ist 2000 das höchste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Februar 2009)

bööh...beschwert euch net -.-
ich hab 2k und bei mir kommen vllt 1,5k an ~_~

btw...EA stinkt ;D

und ich geh jetzt Pennen
gut nacht


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Bei mir schwankt es von 1.2-1.5mb


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich musste alles mit 200Kb/s runterladen. Möchte auch schnelleres Internet aber hier ist 2000 das höchste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ok thx und wie komm ich darauf hab jetzt net immer deinen link zur hand^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ihr Angeber mit eurem Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gute Nacht Terrorsatan


Edit: Keine Ahnung wie man dahin kommt. Den Link hatte Kronas gepostet. Ich wusste vorher garnet das es sowas gibt.


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Muss mir unbedingt ne neue Festplatte kaufen... so ne 200GB Platte reicht voll nicht aus


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ok thx und wie komm ich darauf hab jetzt net immer deinen link zur hand^^


Oben Neben [x neue Naricht(en)] steht Assistent
da drauf drücken öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster dort stehen alle Links :>


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ich bräuchte auch mal mehr. Animes verschlingen unmengen an Speicher.


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

LOL...hab gerade im Kühlschrank Erdbeer&Schoko Marmelade gefunden o_O

Probier ich mal xD


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oben Neben [x neue Naricht(en)] steht Assistent
> da drauf drücken öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster dort stehen alle Links :>


thx


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Man jetzt bekomme ich noch Hunger.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ähm... Schokomarmelade? Wer hat dir das denn gekauft? Leichte Geschmacksverirrung oder was? ^^


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Ich streiche immer Nutella auf mein Brot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ich esse nie Brot *g* Wenns nur Brot gibt ess ich halt Conrflakes oder kauf mir Brötchen. Da kommt dann meistens Fisch oder Schinken drauf.


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Wenn du kein Brott isst, bist du weniger Amoklauf gefährdet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Zwischenbericht: Die Marmelade auf Vollkorntoast geschmiert, und gerade ein paar bissen konsumiert. Leben tu ich noch, Geschmack ist allerdings undefinierbar.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Genau deswegen ja. Und Killerspiele spiel ich auch nicht. Also ist bei mir schon fast ne 0%ige Chance.


Edit: Undefinierbar gut oder schlecht?


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Jetzt hab ich Lust auf einen schönen warmen Toast...


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Genau deswegen ja. Und Killerspiele spiel ich auch nicht. Also ist bei mir schon fast ne 0%ige Chance.


Also wenn du keine Killerspiele spielst, reduziert das die Chance überhaupt nicht. Wer kommt den auf so eine dumme Idee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mist Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ich meine so etwas mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben. Kann auch sein das ich es mit Tetris verwechsle. Aber nunja genau genommen ist WoW ja auch sehr brutal. Stand ja mal in einem Bericht von irgendwem. Wurde dann aber nach einigen Beschwerden wieder herausgenommen.


Ich hab auch Hunger jezt. Afk essen fassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Naja, son Mittelding. Aber eher gen schlecht. Wenn dann lieber richtige Erdbeeren mit Schokosoße von einem Frauenkörper...^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

So Gn8 zusammen, schlaft gut etc.


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Nachtl Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Nacht Razyl


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

So wieder da.

Gute Nacht Razyl.

Hmm also gefunden habe ich fast nichts. Darf mich mit ner 10er Packung Corny vergnügen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Ich hab noch Löffelbisquit im Schrank liegen. Könnt ich Teramisu draus machen...jammi


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Wir haben kein Toast mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Haha, wir haben immer 2 Packungen im Haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ach hier herscht Ressourcen-Mangel. Kaum noch was zu futtern da. Montag mal wieder einkaufen. Wird sich erstmal wieder schön mit Schokolade zugedeckt. Chilli natürilich.


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Ich leg mich mal auf mein Bett und glotz Fern. Bekomm hier langsam Kopfschmerzen...


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ach hier herscht Ressourcen-Mangel. Kaum noch was zu futtern da. Montag mal wieder einkaufen. Wird sich erstmal wieder schön mit Schokolade zugedeckt. Chilli natürilich.


Ich esse auch immer Chillischokolade.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Ich leg mich mal auf mein Bett und glotz Fern. Bekomm hier langsam Kopfschmerzen...


da kommen aber nur pöse sachen


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Chillischokolade ist köstlich. Die hat richtig Geschmack.


Bekommst du von unserem Gelaber Kopfschmerzen?^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Ach grml,ich kann noch netmal grad schlafen ><


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach grml,ich kann noch netmal grad schlafen ><


loooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> loooooooooooooooooooooooool


Nicht lustig,überall nur krach><


----------



## Lillyan (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach grml,ich kann noch netmal grad schlafen ><


Dann schlaf schief .... Schenkelklopfer... tschuldigung :>


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht lustig,überall nur krach><


war der pc denn wenigstens aus?^^


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> loooooooooooooooooooooooool


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lol


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> war der pc denn wenigstens aus?^^


Ja, war erbzw mein 1. der 2. lief noch, wollte grade ICQ ausmachen naja, hab noch gehört das die da draußen sind.><,aber draußen kommt der Krach von den 6-7 besoffenen >< bzw war kurz 
@ Lilly:
haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lol


ich weiß was lol bedeutet wieso?.. oO


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, war er,aber draußen kommt der Krach von den 6-7 besoffenen ><
> @ Lilly:
> haha
> 
> ...


ok dann is ja noch lustiger =)


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Naja ich wusste nicht, dass lol ein Fluss ist oO


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ok dann is ja noch lustiger =)


Ja, 1. Rechner aus, 2. Grade beim abschalten bzw ICQ abschalten und man hört die trotzdem bis hoch, so brauch ich net maln versuch starten zu schlafen xd


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja ich wusste nicht, dass lol ein Fluss ist oO


Du warst ja auch sicherlich noch nicht im Sudan
und @ Razyl... joa alleine die vorstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

So ich bin hier mal aussem Forum. Muss mal wieder BattleForge spielen. 

Und nochn gutes gelingen Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So ich bin hier mal aussem Forum. Muss mal wieder BattleForge spielen.
> 
> Und nochn gutes gelingen Razyl
> 
> ...


Man kann auch beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
n8


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Du warst ja auch sicherlich noch nicht im Sudan
> und @ Razyl... joa alleine die vorstellung
> 
> 
> ...


Tjo nun muss ich warten bis sie tot umfallen oder weiterziehen ><

edit:
Nacht Shefa


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

BattleForge erst bei 73%.


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> BattleForge erst bei 73%.


Für 10gb Download nice doch o-O


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo nun muss ich warten bis sie tot umfallen oder weiterziehen ><
> 
> edit:
> Nacht Shefa


Nimm ihnen die Decke weg.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo nun muss ich warten bis sie tot umfallen oder weiterziehen ><
> 
> edit:
> Nacht Shefa



wie gesacht geh raus und hau se^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wie gesacht geh raus und hau se^^


ich leg mich sicherlich nicht abends, um die zeit, mit 7 betrunkenen an...
Ich bin selber nicht grade super wach ><

@ Tabuno:_
Was fürne decke?


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Da bin ich doch wieder. Die Server sind grad down gegangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du ne Softair? Schieß einen ab und die verziehen sich. ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Da bin ich doch wieder. Die Server sind grad down gegangen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein hab ich net, ich brauch sowas auch net. Maximal sind die eh nur bis 2.00 uhr da xD


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Tabuno:_
> Was fürne decke?


:< ähm war ne dumme idee vergiss es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Woher weisst du das die nur bis 2Uhr da sind?


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> :< ähm war ne dumme idee vergiss es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hä?
@ Shefa:
Irgendwann merkt man sich die Zeiten wann die abgehen *g*


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> hä?


Damit sie halt erfrieren und so...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Er meinte die schlafen da, wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Damit sie halt erfrieren und so...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Problem:
Sie haben keine Decke dabei?
Die schlafen sicherlich nicht dort unten


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Wenn die immer wieder kommen, würde ich die mal anzeigen^^


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Problem:
> Sie haben keine Decke dabei?
> Die schlafen sicherlich nicht dort unten


lol, dann zieh ihnen die kleider vom leib. oO


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Joa...hab gerade Family Guy auf Deutsch geguckt...Englisch kommt zwar besser, aber geht scho^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Klar, er geht raus und macht erstmal nen paar Leute nackig... ^^

Aber wenn die wirklich so oft da sind. Polizei.


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol, dann zieh ihnen die kleider vom leib. oO


Öhem nein, ich will sie net erfrieren lassen.

@ Skatero:
Muahaha Polizei^^ die waren schon mehrmals da, aber machen tun die eh nie was


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Wie kalt ist es denn bei dir?


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wie kalt ist es denn bei dir?


öhem
gute frage
sicherlich -5 bis -6 grad oder kälter^^


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wie kalt ist es denn bei dir?



Bei mir sinds gerade -4°C und ich muss da noch raus...Hund gassi gehn...grml


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Bei mir sinds gerade -4°C und ich muss da noch raus...Hund gassi gehn...grml


uhh bei mir auch, mysteriös


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Bei mir ist grad knapp 21°C. Schön gemütlich warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Bei mir ist grad knapp 21°C. Schön gemütlich warm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du es so warm draußen hast, wo lebsten du? xD


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Wieso sinken hier die Posts immer wieder?


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn du es so warm draußen hast, wo lebsten du? xD


ich vermute mal er wohnt in einem haus oder so, und wir armen müssen auf der straße leben ;(


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ach draußen... Meinte meine Zimmertemperatur *g* 

Draußen sind grad -4°C



Edit: Die Posts sinken, weil der immer die Posts von den letzten 24 Stunden nimmt.


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

So BattleForge-Download fertig.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQuKo3SevVA...feature=related


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte auch son schnelles Internet. Darf mich jetzt bei Rapidshare ärgern, weil ich mir HdRO in 41 Teilen laden darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch son schnelles Internet. Darf mich jetzt bei Rapidshare ärgern, weil ich mir HdRO in 41 Teilen laden darf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Outch :/
Das ist hart


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Jap ist es. Habe es schon bei den anderen probiert. Aber das ist das eine Datei und wenn mein Internet mal wieder abschmiert darf ich von vorne anfangen. Also schön 41 Stück á 190MB ziehen :/ Dazwischen auch noch immer 15 Minuten Pause und dann noch warten bis ich runterladen darf. Man ich könnt heulen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jap ist es. Habe es schon bei den anderen probiert. Aber das ist das eine Datei und wenn mein Internet mal wieder abschmiert darf ich von vorne anfangen. Also schön 41 Stück á 190MB ziehen :/ Dazwischen auch noch immer 15 Minuten Pause und dann noch warten bis ich runterladen darf. Man ich könnt heulen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"weine nicht wenn der..." oh mist :/


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jap ist es. Habe es schon bei den anderen probiert. Aber das ist das eine Datei und wenn mein Internet mal wieder abschmiert darf ich von vorne anfangen. Also schön 41 Stück á 190MB ziehen :/ Dazwischen auch noch immer 15 Minuten Pause und dann noch warten bis ich runterladen darf. Man ich könnt heulen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Connecte doch einfach das Inet neu, dann kannst weiter saugen, da neue IP


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Wie war das eigentlich, man konnte doch einfach Router neustarten und dann muss man die 15 Minuten nicht abwarten oder? Hätte ich jetzt nen Premium-Account könnte ich mir das in 5 Teilen runterladen.


Juhu 68% von den ersten 190MB nach 20 Minuten... das dauert ewig.


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wie war das eigentlich, man konnte doch einfach Router neustarten und dann muss man die 15 Minuten nicht abwarten oder? Hätte ich jetzt nen Premium-Account könnte ich mir das in 5 Teilen runterladen.
> 
> 
> Juhu 68% von den ersten 190MB nach 20 Minuten... das dauert ewig.



Ja wenn du router hast, kannste einfach das Menü aufrufen und die verbindung unterbrechen, dann einfach neu verbinden


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Rapidshare free ist recht langsam - das ist sch*** :/


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Hab grad mal im Router geschaut. Vater und Bruder auch noch am Rechner. Jetzt Internet neustarten wäre fies.


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hab grad mal im Router geschaut. Vater und Bruder auch noch am Rechner. Jetzt Internet neustarten wäre fies.


Mach das, sowas mag ich *g*
Schwupps wars weg xD


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Hab damit meine Schwester immer geärgert, nur momentan ist ihr Rechner putt und ich bin direkt mitm Modem verbunden^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Lustig wärs auf alles Fälle. Internet schmiert eh öfters ab dann denkt er es liegt dadran. Und das ich in den Router komme weiss mein Vater ja garnicht xD


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Lustig wärs auf alles Fälle. Internet schmiert eh öfters ab dann denkt er es liegt dadran. Und das ich in den Router komme weiss mein Vater ja garnicht xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na also kein hindernis mehr^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ach die 15 Minuten wart ich jetzt ab. Bei dem danach dann nicht mehr. Lass ihnen noch Schonzeit *g*


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

gähn ich geh auch mal pennen nachti


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht Tabuno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht Tabuno, schlaf gut


----------



## Manoroth (15. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW2jf01nv1w...feature=related


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euBVSTbtkOA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

So mal das BattleForge-tutorial durchgespielt. Ziemlich interessant.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn7su1p3IkQ...feature=related


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Die 2,3,4 und 12 Player Mission machen richtig Spaß.


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Die 2,3,4 und 12 Player Mission machen richtig Spaß.


Blöd nur wenn man sihc bei den Missionen nicht versteht und jeder sein ding durchzieht xD


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Die 2,3 und 4 Spieler Missionen habe ich mit Leuten gemacht die ich kenne. Bei 12 war das dann schon schwieriger und ging teilweise ziemlich daneben. Aber spaßig ist es allemal. Finde allein die Idee schon Klasse.



Edit: WoW! Mein Taunsendster (1000) Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Die 2,3 und 4 Spieler Missionen habe ich mit Leuten gemacht die ich kenne. Bei 12 war das dann schon schwieriger und ging teilweise ziemlich daneben. Aber spaßig ist es allemal. Finde allein die Idee schon Klasse.


Joa, mal sehen wie es zum Release wird und off


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Hoffe das das Spiel sich gut hält. Wollte mir das nämlich kaufen sobald erschienen.

Du gehst off? Dann mal gute Nacht.


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hoffe das das Spiel sich gut hält. Wollte mir das nämlich kaufen sobald erschienen.
> 
> Du gehst off? Dann mal gute Nacht.


Joa mal sehen wie das mit den Kartensystem wird, da bin ich noch recht Skeptisch ob das so richtig gut ist.

Und ja nun endgültig off, die bekloppten sind weg xD Gute nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ja nun endgültig off, die bekloppten sind weg xD Gute nacht


grad wo ich hier on komme...


----------



## Manoroth (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa mal sehen wie das mit den Kartensystem wird, da bin ich noch recht Skeptisch ob das so richtig gut ist.
> 
> Und ja nun endgültig off, die bekloppten sind weg xD Gute nacht



besoffenen bittes ehr net bekloppt.. oder ev beides aba das lässt sich net beweisen.


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> besoffenen bittes ehr net bekloppt.. oder ev beides aba das lässt sich net beweisen.


wenn sie sich gegenseitig fast die flasche auf den kopf hauen.....
@ Brille:
dein pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht Razyl und Nabend.

Hoffe das Kartensystem wird gut. Aber man kann ja sogar wenn man süchtig wird viel Geld investieren. Leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> wenn sie sich gegenseitig fast die flasche auf den kopf hauen.....


das ist entweder besoffen oder die hemmschwelle verloren, aber bekloppt? ...


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist entweder besoffen oder die hemmschwelle verloren, aber bekloppt? ...


Sie sind besoffen.
Trotzdem nenne ich sowas bekloppt, sowas tu ich net mal o_O


----------



## Manoroth (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie sind besoffen.
> Trotzdem nenne ich sowas bekloppt, sowas tu ich net mal o_O



dann biste entweder n schüchternes kerlchen oder warst noch nie richtig besoffen


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht haben die ja Spaß dran. Wer weiss das schon.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trotzdem nenne ich sowas bekloppt, sowas tu ich net mal o_O


nenn es wie du willst, nur weil net mal du sowas machst, ist es trotzdem so... OooO


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dann biste entweder n schüchternes kerlchen oder warst noch nie richtig besoffen


Ich war schon besoffen, aber haue sicherlic keinen ne flasche übern Kopf besonders net den leuten die ich kenne


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Wenn du besoffen bist weisst du garnicht mehr was du alles so machst.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich war schon besoffen, aber haue sicherlic keinen ne flasche übern Kopf besonders net den leuten die ich kenne


ach du hast doch einfach nur keine bitch am start, ich komm jetzt mim tennisschläger, denn wir sind ghettokinder xD

(sry, aber diese stellt ist einfach nur son hammer scheiss) xD


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wenn du besoffen bist weisst du garnicht mehr was du alles so machst.


Ich selber nicht, aber meist sind da noch leute dabei die nüchtern sind, und die wüssten sicherlich sowas...


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach du hast doch einfach nur keine bitch am start, ich komm jetzt mim tennisschläger, denn wir sind ghettokinder


Boah ich sehe das als Beleidigung ich reporte dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich selber nicht, aber meist sind da noch leute dabei die nüchtern sind, und die wüssten sicherlich sowas...


mit ner fladche aufm kopf könnten sie sich wohl nicht mehr dran erinnern *g*


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Hmm also wenn wir saufen, dann immer alle. Da weiss am nächsten Tag kaum noch einer was los war.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Boah ich sehe das als Beleidigung ich reporte dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann tu ma =P


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mit ner fladche aufm kopf könnten sie sich wohl nicht mehr dran erinnern *g*


ich hau auch gleich 3 Leuten eine drauf ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich hau auch gleich 3 Leuten eine drauf ist klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klar
1. flasche afm kopf, 2. wird abgeworfen, 3. flieht und knallt dabei hin.
(gut, ist zwar nicht gleichzeitig aber egal...^^)


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> klar
> 1. flasche afm kopf, 2. wird abgeworfen, 3. flieht und knallt dabei hin.
> (gut, ist zwar nicht gleichzeitig aber egal...^^)


HAhaha^^
Nein sicherlich nicht,sowas dummes würde ich mir selbst total besoffen noch merken^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> HAhaha^^
> Nein sicherlich nicht,sowas dummes würde ich mir selbst total besoffen noch merken^^


mhh sowas würde man sich echt merken


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl ich denk du wolltest schlafen? Wird wohl nichts raus was? *g*


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

xD

So nun aber wirklich off, ich bin müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Baba schlaft gut, träumt gut und so weiter und sofort


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> xD
> 
> So nun aber wirklich off, ich bin müde
> 
> ...


Gute Nacht&#9829; !!!HALT DIE FRESSE!!!


.... gn8 bis heute *g*


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Jo Gute Nacht und träum was hochprozentiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Februar 2009)

mach mich auch ma wech

gn8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnBAS8sDt20...feature=related

noch was zum abschied


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Gut Nacht


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

ich bin dann auch ma weg...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOzCx-3h-jo


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ich dann auch. Gute Nacht euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Hau mich auch mal in die Falle...gute nacht


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Argh ich hasse dich! jedes Mal würgst du mich ab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Argh ich hasse dich! jedes Mal würgst du mich ab!


Wie nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Hast du nen Wecker der dich 2 Minuten darauf vorbereitet zu posten? oder warum erscheinst du immer so korrekt zum post?


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats

Ich bin schlimm...


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hast du nen Wecker der dich 2 Minuten darauf vorbereitet zu posten? oder warum erscheinst du immer so korrekt zum post?


Tjoo wüssteste wohl gerne *g*

@ Shefanix:
Leider ist dieser Counter net grade zuverlässig, da er auch deine gesamten Posts von gestern noch mitrechnet, da er nicht auf 0 zurückgefallen ist dort...


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Shefanix:
> Leider ist dieser Counter net grade zuverlässig, da er auch deine gesamten Posts von gestern noch mitrechnet, da er nicht auf 0 zurückgefallen ist dort...


lass ihm seine 2 sekunden ruhm...


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Der Counter zählt die Posts der letzen 24 Stunden. Also geht das eigentlich.

Du bist aber irgendwie auch schlimm. Jeden Tag um Punkt 21 Uhr machst du hier den ersten Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Ruhm ist das nicht, sonst hätte ich nicht geschrieben das ich schlimm bin...


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Jep, alles schlimm hier.


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Der Counter zählt die Posts der letzen 24 Stunden. Also geht das eigentlich.
> 
> Du bist aber irgendwie auch schlimm. Jeden Tag um Punkt 21 Uhr machst du hier den ersten Post
> 
> ...


Ja er ressetet aber nie, sondern fällt lediglich mal kurz 1-2 posts zurück mehr nicht. Weil ich habe nie und nimmer heute schon wieder über 100 Posts gemacht....

zum 2.
Na und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Edit: Ruhm ist das nicht, sonst hätte ich nicht geschrieben das ich schlimm bin...


manche leute rühmen sich auch mit schlimmen taten, wo sie wissen, dass es schlimm ist


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Nichts, wollts nur erwähnt haben. 

Nur weil er nicht resettet heisst es nicht das man nicht doch bei 0 ankommt. Wenn ich jetzt 24 Stunden meine Klappe halte (was ich nicht tun werde *g*) wäre ich auch wieder bei 0.

Hat wer nen Thema?^^


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Du hast 10 Tage nicht mehr in deinem Blog gepostet, was los?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Du hast 10 Tage nicht mehr in deinem Blog gepostet, was los?


er hat gemerkt, dass es fast keiner liest? *g*


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Ich spiel Warcraft III, is wer von euch son richtig harter Pro?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich spiel Warcraft III, is wer von euch son richtig harter Pro?


nein, ich bin ein weicher b00n...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich spiel Warcraft III, is wer von euch son richtig harter Pro?


ja, ich
/profile GoSu]O_o[WiN


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Kommt drauf an welche Map 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein, ich bin ein weicher b00n...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha du NOOB!


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Werd ich mir angucken, nachdem ich den 2vs2 Match hier zuende geguggt habe^^


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

DotA oder Ladder?


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> er hat gemerkt, dass es fast keiner liest? *g*


ich dachte er hat spaß an der freude oder so


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> DotA oder Ladder?


ololol DotA sucks, Ladder natürlich


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Nunja, beides^^wies dir beliebt, kannst auch LTW nehmen


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

War drauf bezogen was du schaust. Spielen tu ich nur DotA und TD's/Maul's


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

So'n Funmap Spieler.......................


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

ICh schau nen normalen match... Der Ud hat nen Failcoil rausgehaufen für seinen fiend :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> So'n Funmap Spieler.......................


lawl was willste sonst machen? 
normale maps sind langweilig...

wc3 allgemein atm auch, lieber warrock oder wolfenstein et :S
oder zombiemod


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Funmaps sind das beste. Naja DotA ist das beste finde ich.

Von Ladder-Matches hab ich ja mal überhaupt keinen Plan. Wo guckst du denn?


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Normale Mabs sind imba^^vorralem 1vs1
Must nur mal nen Match anschaun wo "skilled" dazusteht^^da kannste vieles lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Ich? Battle.net^^Gibt da son Modus , der es erlaubt, Zuschauer auch einzuladen^^ Kannste auswählen Team1/Team2/Zuschauer


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ja würd ich ja gern. Bloss ich hab überhaupt keine Ahnung wo ich gucken kann.


Edit: Achso, Battle.net...


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lawl was willste sonst machen?
> normale maps sind langweilig...
> 
> wc3 allgemein atm auch, lieber warrock oder wolfenstein et :S
> oder zombiemod


lol fu funmaps is was für leute die kein skill haben....
welches level biste bei wr?


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Haste das Spiel installiert?Mit erweiterung


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol fu funmaps is was für leute die kein skill haben....
> welches level biste bei wr?


25er acc, kp was mit dem passiert ist, hab daher heute neu angefangen xD


----------



## Huntermoon (15. Februar 2009)

Hi und Bye


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Haste das Spiel installiert?Mit erweiterung


wenn er dota spielt dürfte er wohl das spiel installed ham


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Nein ich spiele DotA ohne Wc3 auffem Rechner. Wieso sollte ich das auch installieren?


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 25er acc, kp was mit dem passiert ist, hab daher heute neu angefangen xD


bin lvl 23, ich hab grad irgendwie lust dich im 1on1 abzuziehen :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin lvl 23, ich hab grad irgendwie lust dich im 1on1 abzuziehen :<


die woche von mir aus ma... vorausgesetzt, du schaffst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Bei mir steht ich bin lvl 3 obwohl ich über 200 Spiele gespielt hab... also offizielle^^War auch mal höher... irgendwo gabs auf meinem Rechner nen Reset >.<


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die woche von mir aus ma... vorausgesetzt, du schaffst es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


welcher server?


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Die Level waren glaube ich auf Warrock bezogen nicht auf Wc3


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> welcher server?


gib ma deine kd


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

1,61
war mal auf 1.80
ach und in wc3 war mein höchstes level ma 32 oder so


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Ist warrock nicht dieses kostenlose CS?
Mit dieser naja nicht grad angenehmen Grafik? xD


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist warrock nicht dieses kostenlose CS?
> Mit dieser naja nicht grad angenehmen Grafik? xD


Wenn man ka hat einfach mal die fresse halten ;D


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde Warrock garnicht so schlecht. Und was ist an der Grafik unangenehm?^^


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Abend


Und sicher mit tausenden Cheater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn man ka hat einfach mal die fresse halten ;D


Ich frage deshalb ja, hmm mal youtuben.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Nabend Skatero


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

brille hat jetzt angst, er will kein 1on1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Ist es besser als Warsow?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> brille hat jetzt angst, er will kein 1on1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


?


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Warsow kannst ja mal nicht vergleichen mit Warrock. Warsow is doch diese eine Spiel mit 100 oder 200 MB Größe und was irgendwie auf der HL Engine läuft oder?


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ?


ja komm sach server und wir lassen uns nen pw raum machen


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja komm sach server und wir lassen uns nen pw raum machen


lies doch was ich vorhin geschrieben habe oO


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Macht trotzdem Spass.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lies doch was ich vorhin geschrieben habe oO


den satz hab ich irgendwie nicht gecheckt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Ah gut^^
Grafikmäßig ist dieses warrock naja ganz ok.
Aber ist ja sonen mischmasch aus CS/Battlefield irgendwie sonen mittelding - mal die woche reinschauen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> den satz hab ich irgendwie nicht gecheckt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was war daran so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die woche von mir aus ma... vorausgesetzt, du schaffst es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


äh ja was jetzt?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> äh ja was jetzt?


ja die woche mal. da heute sonntag ist, und es nur ein bissel mehr als 2h bis zur nächsten sind werde ich wohl nächste woche meinen.


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja die woche mal. da heute sonntag ist, und es nur ein bissel mehr als 2h bis zur nächsten sind werde ich wohl nächste woche meinen.


Und dann rockt die Brille ab im Spiel xD


----------



## Tabuno (15. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja die woche mal. da heute sonntag ist, und es nur ein bissel mehr als 2h bis zur nächsten sind werde ich wohl nächste woche meinen.


jo ok hab ich mir schon gedacht, also bis dann bin mal off


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo ok hab ich mir schon gedacht, also bis dann bin mal off


Nacht


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

So nacht euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

wie se alle abziehen *g*


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Wie ich dieses Lied hassliebe

Edit: Fehler gefunden^


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Da ist kein Lied.


Benji9 schrieb:


> Wie ich dieses Lied hassliebe


So hab es richtig gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Naja, vielleicht heisst das Lied: Weisses Quadrat


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2009)

ahahahaha tictactoe...
sehen aus wie vergewaltigt, aber vergewaltigen selber... mein gehör :<


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

O.o? Ich habe es aber 1 zu 1 abkopiert!


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Ich könnt mich inne Ecke schmeißen und heulen. Die sind so grottig...


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> O.o? Ich habe es aber 1 zu 1 abkopiert!



Ich hab, ich hab, ich hab... offensichtlich hast du aber was falsch gemacht also ruhe im Stübchen Skatero hat uns ja.... "gerettet" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> O.o? Ich habe es aber 1 zu 1 abkopiert!



denke das war das prob^^ nur das was hinterm = steht kopiern^^


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Ich hab bei den Codes nachgeguckt und fehler gefunden'^^scrollt mal rauf^^dann könnt ihr sehn dass es jezz lauft.


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

lool schaut euch das an


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Komisches Video^^

Der Designthread wurde geclosed? oO


----------



## Kangrim (15. Februar 2009)

Warum zur hölle ist der Designthread zu?


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Frag ich mich auch grade. Der Thread hier war gestern auch schonmal zu.


Edit: Jetzt steht der Grund da.


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

enuff enuff gespammt .... verständlich : / *Aber das er gestern zu war wusste ich bis jezt auch noch nid*


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Februar 2009)

Pfui .. Nja, dann muss ich mich halt jetzt hier austoben xD


----------



## Kangrim (15. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> enuff enuff gespammt .... verständlich : / *Aber das er gestern zu war wusste ich bis jezt auch noch nid*



Nee versteh ich nicht. Ich hab mir die letzten 3 seiten nochmal durchgelesen und alles was da stand hatte was mit dem thema zu tun. Es waren nu anfragen auf einen render, es wurden vergleiche angestellt und ältere signaturen gepostet um zu vergleichen. Irgendwie hab ich son gefühl das es einfach nur deswegen ist, weil wir einer der "aktivsten" Threads sind :/


----------



## Lillyan (15. Februar 2009)

Geschlossen ist der Thread zum größten Teil damit die Verwarnung dort nicht im Spam untergeht. Haltet euch bitte im Allgemeinen ein wenig zurück... was in den Threads in den letzten Tagen abgeht ist teilweise recht heftig.... von "Push-Posts" will ich gar nicht erst anfangen *böse zu Benji schiel*


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Der Nachtschwärmer war gestern zu. Naja ich bin dann halt mal heute früher schlafen. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Nacht
Ich bin auch weg


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

n8 ihr zwei und das Video is echt köstlich :>   Besonders die Ton mitschnitte und Zitate echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Die Lord of the weed verarsche find eich etwas blöde aber naja x)


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Was ich pushe? tu ich gar nicht! Muss grad mal nachschauen wo ich gepusht hab.


----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend...ihr seit ja lasch...is doch noch nichtmal halb 11 und ihr geht schon pennen?


----------



## Lillyan (15. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was ich pushe? tu ich gar nicht! Muss grad mal nachschauen wo ich gepusht hab.


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1471756

....


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Februar 2009)

Hmm ich aber auch gleich, morgen mal wieder nen langen Tag vor mir. Wuäähh


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Ach dieser Thread meinste. Tja, der geht ja sonst unter^^K, ich unterlasse das. Das war ja auch nur 1 Mal.


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

Um 23 Uhr fängt sin City auf Pro7 an ..dann werd ich wohl auch weg sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..Abends noch "juten" film schauen (is ja geschmackssache) und der nächste Tag wird nich so kacke.


----------



## Taikunsun (15. Februar 2009)

jo sin city schauen später aber morgen wieder scheiß tag montag schule und so . ARGHS Hab die schnauze voll von schule ..... -.-


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Juhu, Designthread wieder offen^^Bitte Spams hier liegen lassen, oder noch besser ganz unterbinden^^Danke


----------



## Rubin (15. Februar 2009)

Huhu Lillyan =) *katzen action*.. *kraul*


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

DA hat wer Katzen ganz gern wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich besitze selber 3 Katzen und sie haben alle ihre Eigenschaften^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Februar 2009)

Katzen sind doof...


----------



## Lurock (16. Februar 2009)

Katzen sind haarig...


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

lurock du bist auch haarig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hi und bye^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Februar 2009)

So guten Abend


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Februar 2009)

Nichts los hier, was?


----------



## Razyl (16. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nichts los hier, was?


Es lebt da draußen noch was !!!
Abend Selor


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Februar 2009)

Da draußen lebt nichts mehr...


----------



## Razyl (16. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Da draußen lebt nichts mehr...


Hmmm...
vllt. *g*


----------



## Razyl (16. Februar 2009)

Egal ich geh off N8 - brauche ruhe ><


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Februar 2009)

Nacht.


----------



## Skatero (16. Februar 2009)

Hiho. 
Ich bin auch wieder da.


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Februar 2009)

Halli, Hallo.
Hab KOpfschmerzen, werd mich jetzt hinlegen, heia machen *g*


----------



## Kronas (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo und tschüss


----------



## Skatero (16. Februar 2009)

hmm ja tschüss.
Gehe jetzt auch.


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2009)

Guten ABEND!^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2009)

-------->< Doppelpost><-----------


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Februar 2009)

nabend ich wollt erster sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2009)

Namd


----------



## Rubin (17. Februar 2009)

Abeeeeendddd


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nabend ich wollt erster sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tjo war wohl nichts


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2009)

Huhu

Gestern war hier schon um firtel vor 11 schluss seh ich grad oO

..ihr lasst nach x)


----------



## Tabuno (17. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nabend ich wollt erster sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


No Chance, außer Razyl stirbt.


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> ..ihr lasst nach x)


Wetten am WE ist es hier wieder richtig voll?
Wir lassen NIE nach


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Februar 2009)

hab jetzt die ganze zeit nix geschrieben, weil ich so sauer war weil ihr schon die 3000ste seite erreicht habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hab jetzt die ganze zeit nix geschrieben, weil ich so sauer war weil ihr schon die 3000ste seite erreicht habt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die 3000. Seite ist genauso wie jede andere Seite o_O


----------



## Shefanix (17. Februar 2009)

Am WE mach ich auch mal wieder mit *g*

Und Nabend allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die 3000. Seite ist genauso wie jede andere Seite o_O


Schlauer Bursche


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die 3000. Seite ist genauso wie jede andere Seite o_O


NEINNN !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja is euch aufgefallen, dass "Welt der Wunder" am 7.11.2007 ma über egoshooter und deren auswirkungen gesprochen haben und das ausnahmsweise mal gut recherchiert ? Die ham sau gut über uns gesprochen :O hab grad bei YouTube gesehn ^^

lg


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2009)

Wie mir das mit den 3k Seiten erst jezt auffällt ..toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Obs andere Boards gibt die Themen mit 3000 also Dreitausend Seiten haben oO


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2009)

abend


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> NEINNN !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, und wie man an deinen Datum sieht "alt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. Februar 2009)

Jep, die einzig gut recherchierte Reportage über das Thema.


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> NEINNN !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



post dochmal den link

ich wills mir auch anschauen


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2009)

Werd mir morgen das Buffed Heft kaufen, mal gucken was man über STO schreibt oder ob ich durchdrehen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2009)

Wenn sie überhaupt was drüber schreiben : /   Die meißten Themen sind ehh über WoW Leider.


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Werd mir morgen das Buffed Heft kaufen, mal gucken was man über STO schreibt oder ob ich durchdrehen darf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kaufe nur echt  Gamestar *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Wenn sie überhaupt was drüber schreiben : /   Die meißten Themen sind ehh über WoW Leider.



Laut übersicht ist mind. 1 Seite STO dabei (wird wohl aber auch nur 2 Seiten werden)


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kaufe nur echt  Gamestar *g*



Noch schlimmer


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> post dochmal den link
> 
> ich wills mir auch anschauen


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wdSF6hi2c0...feature=related


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer


Nö, vieeel besser


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, vieeel besser



Nach Buffed ist Gamestar das so ziemlich schlechteste ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nach Buffed ist Gamestar das so ziemlich schlechteste ^^


Wieso? o_O


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2009)

Weil is so... ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nach Buffed ist Gamestar das so ziemlich schlechteste ^^


is öffentlicher rufmord wieder "in" geworden ? wo die trends immer hinwandern ..

lg


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Weil is so... ^^


Ne ist nicht so o-O Gamestar ist genial in sachen:
Vorschau, Tests (die recht gut geschrieben sind und Wertungen (meist) fair sind) und allein der Reportteil


----------



## White-Frost (17. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne ist nicht so o-O Gamestar ist genial in sachen:
> Vorschau, Tests (die recht gut geschrieben sind und Wertungen (meist) fair sind) und allein der Reportteil


Find ja sowieso Internet is des geilste xD 4 players und co


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Find ja sowieso Internet is des geilste xD *4 players* und co


Da sind die Tests manchmal Top aber auch FLop


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2009)

Naja gut geschrieben ist was anderes... 
ist ja auch wurscht... wird sowieso keiner hier seine Meinung ändern


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Naja gut geschrieben ist was anderes...
> ist ja auch wurscht... wird sowieso keiner hier seine Meinung ändern


Ich kauf mir ja immer die BRAVO Screenfun und verlass mich 100% auf die Tests und Bewertungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mein wenn die schon kleine pupertierende aufklären können dann sicher auch Zocker über spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hach

lg


----------



## Mondryx (17. Februar 2009)

Einen juten Abend wünsche ich


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir ja immer die BRAVO Screenfun und verlass mich 100% auf die Tests und Bewertungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dr. Hardware? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Mondryx: abend


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2009)

abend mondryx


----------



## Mondryx (17. Februar 2009)

Und was geht so bei euch?


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2009)

Nichts


----------



## Mondryx (17. Februar 2009)

Nur noch 2 Tage und ich hab mein schriftliches Abi hinter mir *freu*


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Februar 2009)

________(=Nichts)


lg


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Nur noch 2 Tage und ich hab mein schriftliches Abi hinter mir *freu*


Na dann, viel glück/spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Nur noch *3 1/2 Jahre* und ich hab *meine schriftliche Matura* hinter mir *freu*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (17. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Nur noch 7 Tage und ich hab meine schriftliche Fahrprüfung hinter mir *freu*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2009)

Ihr bösen Quotefälscher =P


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Die* bösen Quotefälscher *haben zugeschlagen* =P


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (17. Februar 2009)

Na, habt ihr auch alle fein einen Facebook-Account mit vielen peinlichen Bildern? :>

Nabend nebenbei...


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Na, habt ihr auch alle fein einen Facebook-Account mit vielen peinlichen Bildern? :>
> 
> Nabend nebenbei...


Nöö hab kein Facebook, aber Eventshooters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Na, habt ihr auch alle fein einen Facebook-Account mit vielen peinlichen Bildern? :>


Ich bin auf keinen solcher seiten angemeldet also : nein

Edit:
warum eigentlich? Willst du dich über sowas lustig machen?^^


----------



## Skatero (17. Februar 2009)

Hiho.
Ich habe facebook, nur leider ohne Bilder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (17. Februar 2009)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,608116,00.html

deswegen :>


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,608116,00.html
> 
> deswegen :>



Jo hab ich in den Nachrichten vorhin gesehen! Ich bin zum Glück bei solchen Seiten nid angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Februar 2009)

wie schaut das bei buffed aus?


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,608116,00.html
> 
> deswegen :>


Oha, das ist ja hart.
Und nicht fair. 
Naja zum glück habe ich solche accounts nicht :>


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wie schaut das bei buffed aus?



Die Spionieren auch ..behalten alle Daten ..archivieren diese ...verfolgen deine ip zurück ...senden dir drohbriefe perpost ..terroranrufe und und und ! Das übliche eben x)


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2009)

So gute nacht euch.


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2009)

Schlaf schön Razyl :>


----------



## Skatero (17. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Die Spionieren auch ..behalten alle Daten ..archivieren diese ...verfolgen deine ip zurück ...senden dir drohbriefe perpost ..terroranrufe und und und ! Das übliche eben x)


Jetzt weiss ich von wem die Drohbriefe sind.


----------



## Mondryx (17. Februar 2009)

Bin zwar bei Facebook angemeldet, allerdings nur profil ausgefüllt, und das wars...jetzt bekomm ich ab und zu freundesanfragen von bekannten. kann mit solchen seiten nichts anfangen


----------



## Skatero (17. Februar 2009)

Ja mehr habe ich da auch nicht gemacht. Was solls, bin weiter full metal alchemist schauen.


----------



## Kangrim (17. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja mehr habe ich da auch nicht gemacht. Was solls, bin weiter full metal alchemist schauen.



oO
Haste vorher noch nicht? Gut das du es jetzt machst. Nächste woche krig ich alle 12 bände vom Manga geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Februar 2009)

Rise and Fall of the Nazi Dinosaurs ~> Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar. 

-____- klingt lustig ich will das sehn!


----------



## Skatero (17. Februar 2009)

Ich hab irgendwann mal gelesen, wie man die Videos trotzdem sehen kann. Ohne Programme und so weiter. 
Man musste nur an der Adresse etwas ändern. Ist aber schon ziemlich lang her.^^


----------



## Kronas (17. Februar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Rise and Fall of the Nazi Dinosaurs ~> Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.
> 
> -____- klingt lustig ich will das sehn!


das Video ist so abartig lustig danke für den Tipp


----------



## Skatero (17. Februar 2009)

Hmm ich kann es schauen. Ist wirklich witzig.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwann mal gelesen, wie man die Videos trotzdem sehen kann. Ohne Programme und so weiter.
> Man musste nur an der Adresse etwas ändern. Ist aber schon ziemlich lang her.^^


adresse ändern nützt da nix. meine ip ist und bleibt deutsch (man stelle sich jetzt eine deutsche ip bildlich vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
müsste mir nen amerkanischen proxy oder so besorgen...


----------



## Kangrim (17. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm ich kann es schauen. Ist wirklich witzig.




Hmm ich kanns auch nicht sehen. Andere Länder können Nazi sachen sehen nur ich nicht :/


----------



## Skatero (17. Februar 2009)

Also können Schweizer es sehen und Deutsche nicht?


----------



## Kangrim (17. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also können Schweizer es sehen und Deutsche nicht?



Sieht so aus.
Vieleicht denken die wir würden das gleiche nach sonem Video nochmal versuchen xD


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also können Schweizer es sehen und Deutsche nicht?


kp aber ich in deutschland darf es nich sehen


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

Nabend zusammen!


----------



## nemø (17. Februar 2009)

Gott damned 
ich meine: wir haben es wirklich alle kapiert und werden sowas wie damals nich wiederholen!! 
Außerdem dürfen amis ihre comedians auch witze über den klu-klux-clan machen lassen 
die paar neos sie sich jez tümmeln machen es normalen menschen wir MIR unmöglich eibn anscheinend ja lustiges video zu sehen

kann des jeamdn aufnehmen und mir mailen 
e-mail auf pn


----------



## Syane (17. Februar 2009)

Kanns auch nid sehen : /   Außerdem ist der ist der Adolf garnid aus Deutschland >.>


----------



## White-Frost (17. Februar 2009)

nemø schrieb:


> Gott damned
> ich meine: wir haben es wirklich alle kapiert und werden sowas wie damals nich wiederholen!!


hmm so 100% sicher wie du bist wär ich mir glaub nich so dem mensch is alles zuzutraun hmm


----------



## Skatero (17. Februar 2009)

Ich bin mal off. 
Gn8


----------



## White-Frost (17. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

Me2 gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Februar 2009)

nabnd


mal ne frage da einige hier auch die battleforge beta zoggn

den beta account kann man nicht ins hauptspiel übernehmen später oder?

p.s. bin fast jeden abend für ein 2on2 zu haben :O


----------



## Zonalar (18. Februar 2009)

Endlich funzt GIMP bei mir^^diese nacht werde ich wohl wenig schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (18. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> nabnd
> 
> 
> mal ne frage da einige hier auch die battleforge beta zoggn
> ...



mahh...ich kann nicht mehr schlafen -.-

zu deiner aussage...ich bin dabei^^ die partner die sich teilweise in die spiele einloggen sind ein graus. hatte erst 2 mal vernünpftige partner...


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Guten abend

.. und Ren: nein kannst du nicht,wäre sonst nicht fair gegenüber neuen Spielern, außerdem fehlt in der Beta nch das Punktesystem die man später für Geld kaufen kann


----------



## Skatero (18. Februar 2009)

Hiho Leute
Ist bei euch auch alles voll Schnee? -.-
Der nervt mich wirklich. Hab langsam genug Schnee gehabt.


----------



## Kronas (18. Februar 2009)

moin


----------



## nemø (18. Februar 2009)

21 uhr is wieder zeit


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

nemø schrieb:


> 21 uhr is wieder zeit


Wer bist denn du?


----------



## Skatero (18. Februar 2009)

Razyl hat zu früh gepostet!


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Razyl hat zu früh gepostet!


bei mir war es 21:00 uhr


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Razyl hat zu früh gepostet!


dann meld ihn! dafür muss er mindestens eine 24h schreibsperre bekommen !!!!einseinself


----------



## Kronas (18. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer bist denn du?


lillyans neuer 'Habtmichlieb'-zweitacc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (18. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann meld ihn! dafür muss er mindestens eine 24h schreibsperre bekommen !!!!einseinself


Das hoffe ich.


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich.


Hält mich nicht auf...


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hält mich nicht auf...


nunja, genau genommen tut es das für 24 h, und bei nem 2. acc für immer *g*


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nunja, genau genommen tut es das für 24 h, und bei nem 2. acc für immer *g*


Ich durfte damals schon mit den 2. account weiterposten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vllt. wars auch nur ne ausnahme aber egal es hält mich  nicht auf


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich durfte damals schon mit den 2. account weiterposten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na, dann hoffen wir mal, dass es verjährt ist, denn wir wissen ja, was dann egtl passieren sollte


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na, dann hoffen wir mal, dass es verjährt ist, denn wir wissen ja, was dann egtl passieren sollte


Lilly hat damals nichts gesagt :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lilly hat damals nichts gesagt :>


mods machen auch mal fehler, oder haben menschliche grundzüge und sind nett zu dir


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mods machen auch mal fehler, oder haben menschliche grundzüge und sind nett zu dir


Was ja auhc nur fair ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ja auhc nur fair ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso sollte es fair sein?
andere werden gebannt, du nicht. fair wäre es, dich auch zu bannen. =P


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso sollte es fair sein?
> andere werden gebannt, du nicht. fair wäre es, dich auch zu bannen. =P


Nö, ich bin ja nen lieber *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich bin ja nen lieber *g*


das hilft dir dann auch nicht mehr.
kamui an sich war ja auch keine böse natur.


----------



## Skatero (18. Februar 2009)

Das fände ich auch total fair. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ist ja egal. Jeder macht mal ein Fehler. (Manchmal leider auch grössere.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das hilft dir dann auch nicht mehr.
> kamui an sich war ja auch keine böse natur.


Dafür total verrückt ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber ist ja egal. Jeder macht mal ein Fehler. (Manchmal leider auch grössere.)


die lassen sich aber auch 9 mons zeit


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür total verrückt ^^


das macht einen menschen weder grundsätzlich schlecht noch böse.


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das macht einen menschen weder grundsätzlich schlecht noch böse.


Nein das nicht. Aber durch seine Verücktheit und seine manchmal vllt. witzig gemeinte Überheblichkeit etc. und seinen links hat er sch**** gebaut.
Ich habe nur einen Fehler hier gemacht, und das ist vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe nur einen Fehler hier gemacht, und das ist vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weder vergeben, noch vergessen


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> weder vergeben, noch vergessen


Ich hab das längst vergessen,weiß nur noch so nen bisschen was, was innerhalb von 2 monaten auch weg ist...


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab das längst vergessen,weiß nur noch so nen bisschen was, was innerhalb von 2 monaten auch weg ist...


der thread  merkt sich alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der thread  merkt sich alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und? denkste sowas schau ich mir noch an? nö^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und? denkste sowas schau ich mir noch an? nö^^


nö, hab ich auch nie behauptet


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö, hab ich auch nie behauptet


Also ich vergess so oder so von daher...


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also ich vergess so oder so von daher...


du vergisst doch eh alles, was mehr als 10 mins her ist.


----------



## White-Frost (18. Februar 2009)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du vergisst doch eh alles, was mehr als 10 mins her ist.


Nö, nur das was für mich unwichtig erscheint vergess ich innerhalb von 1 woche - 3 monate :> Je nachdem halt immer, was totaler müll ist ist eh nach 1 woche weg, was vllt. mal wichtig war, aber nun unwichtig vergess ich halt später

Edit:
Abend Whity


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Februar 2009)

Nur weil du etwas vergisst ist es noch lange nicht verschwunden Razyl...


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nur weil du etwas vergisst ist es noch lange nicht verschwunden Razyl...


hab ich das behauptet? nö, nur mich interessiert es nicht mehr


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nur weil du etwas vergisst ist es noch lange nicht verschwunden Razyl...


er vergisst es ja auch nicht wirklich.
es ist für ihn nur nicht mehr abrufbar


----------



## Lillyan (18. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lillyans neuer 'Habtmichlieb'-zweitacc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab nur einen Account.... zwar ein paar Persönlichkeiten, aber das ist eine andere Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> zwar ein paar Persönlichkeiten, aber das ist eine andere Sache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hast du internet in der klapsmühle?


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> er vergisst es ja auch nicht wirklich.
> es ist für ihn nur nicht mehr abrufbar


Pff.
Hm ich brauchen neues gutes sologame :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff.
> Hm ich brauchen neues gutes sologame :/


5 gegen willie


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 5 gegen willie


Öhem was?

Ich meine sowas wie GTA IV


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Am freitag kommt ja DoW II, werd ich mir wohl nicht holen, erstmal test abwarten :> obwohl selbst wenn es 90% bekomm werd ich es mir nicht kaufen... 
Ich warte eher auf nen richtig guten shooter


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich warte eher auf nen richtig guten shooter


da kannste lange warten


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da kannste lange warten


DER DUKE WIRD KOMMEN!! VERTRAU MIR AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> DER DUKE WIRD KOMMEN!! VERTRAU MIR AHAHAHAHA


jo, der duke wird kommen, release wird zeitgleich mit dem weltfrieden angesetzt


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Nein ich glaube der steht am 15.12.2009 einfach so im Laden ohne große Ankündigung etc.
:>

Nein dieses jahr kommen tolle shooter. oB sie gut werden ist was anderes.
Aber vorher kommt eh Sims III und vllt. DRAGON AGE ORIGINS


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein dieses jahr kommen tolle shooter. oB sie gut werden ist was anderes.


z.b.?...


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> z.b.?...


Operation Flashpoint II
Arma II
Wolfenstein
evtl. HL2 Ep. III
öhem 
Rage
Aliens: Colonial Marines


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Operation Flashpoint II
> Arma II
> Wolfenstein
> evtl. HL2 Ep. III
> ...


flashpoint : naja
arma: kann ich nix zu sagen
wolfenstein: da glaube ich nicht wirklich dran, dass es gut wird (ich bleib bei wolfenstein et... )
hl2 ep3: wenns nicht endlich ma länger als ep1+2 wird kauf ichs net...
rage: wie arma
aliens: wenn das was wird wäre ich überrascht

also ich finde, es ist ein bissel laues shooterjahr, lass mich aber gerne überraschen


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Sag nichts gegen Flashpoint, I war genial.
Arma II - konkurrenz zu Flashpoint II
Wolfenstein - hmm mal sehen wie gesgat

Zu den rest: wird sich zeigen...

Und rollenspiele kommen auch dolle:
Divini Devinity II
Dragon Age Origins
RISEN
Arcania
und so weiter :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2009)

hm nicht wirklich was los hier, ich geh mal ne runde tv schauen, bis denne.

omg momomomomo- monsterlag


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm nicht wirklich was los hier, ich geh mal ne runde tv schauen, bis denne.
> 
> omg momomomomo- monsterlag


DU guckst dir sicherlich auch bald die Karnevalssendungen an =P


----------



## Skatero (18. Februar 2009)

Also ich gehe jetzt offline. Gn8


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## White-Frost (19. Februar 2009)

abend


----------



## whenlightbreaks (19. Februar 2009)

einen wunderschönen guten abend


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend.
Razyl hat es ja auch mal geschafft nicht zu früh zu posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (19. Februar 2009)

gz von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Februar 2009)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> gz von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-j_qgarWQp8


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> Razyl hat es ja auch mal geschafft nicht zu früh zu posten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich poste nie zu früh.
ICh schicke dann den Beitrag ab wenn meine Uhr auf 21:00:00 Uhr steht


----------



## Kangrim (19. Februar 2009)

Ich brauch noch ein paar Signaturen von euch fürn Wettbewerb. :O


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich brauch noch ein paar Signaturen von euch fürn Wettbewerb. :O


von UNS??


----------



## whenlightbreaks (19. Februar 2009)

wir sind kreativ....nicht


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Februar 2009)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> wir sind kreativ....nicht


ich kenn dich doch... nicht


----------



## Kangrim (19. Februar 2009)

Ja von euch. Umso mehr umso besser.
Das ihr nicht kreativ seit ist nicht mein Problem sondern eures.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Februar 2009)

seitseid.de :S


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ja von euch. Umso mehr umso besser.
> Das ihr nicht kreativ seit ist nicht mein Problem sondern eures.^^


Kangrim - ich kann mit Gimp, Photoshop oder irgend nen anderen designscheiß nicht umgehen und will es auch nicht wirklich xD
Also frag im Designthreads nach Sigs fürs Battle net hier


----------



## Wagga (19. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Februar 2009)

habt ihr net im technik forum nen eigenen spam thread? ...


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2009)

Wieso kommen in letzter soviele neue Leute hierher? Früher kam keiner zu uns und nun doch....
Ob das mit Kamui zusammen hängt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ob das mit Kamui zusammen hängt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kamui??
oO 
hat der wieder nen acc hier?


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2009)

Also ich mache eine Signatur. Nur um alle die meine Signatur ansehen etwas zum Lachen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kamui??
> oO
> hat der wieder nen acc hier?


Nein, hatte mal Kamui_Shiro xD
Naja war schnell wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Februar 2009)

ach kamui soll ma wieder kommen... er war zwar krank, aber hat den kreis kleingehalten


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach kamui soll ma wieder kommen... er war zwar krank, aber hat den kreis kleingehalten


Ich vermisse auch ein wenig die Zeiten abends nach 22.00 uhr^^
Nur du, Manoroth, Crackmack, Kamui und Ich (ab und zu noch Dracun) - war witzig :>


----------



## Kangrim (19. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kangrim - ich kann mit Gimp, Photoshop oder irgend nen anderen designscheiß nicht umgehen und will es auch nicht wirklich xD
> Also frag im Designthreads nach Sigs fürs Battle net hier



Man bist du gereizt wenns um was geht wovon du keine Ahnung hast xD


Ich habs hier einfach mal angesprochen weil nicht jeder in den Design Thread schaut. Es dürfen nämlich alle mitmachen und nicht nur unsere Elite.^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Man bist du gereizt wenns um was geht wovon du keine Ahnung hast xD
> 
> 
> Ich habs hier einfach mal angesprochen weil nicht jeder in den Design Thread schaut. Es dürfen nämlich alle mitmachen und nicht nur unsere Elite.^^


Wo bin ich denn gereizt=? ich war nur sehr verwundert das du hier sowas postest xD
Und mich interessiert das nichtmehr...


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2009)

Ich will mal schauen ob jemand für mich stimmen wird, aber eher nicht xD


----------



## Kangrim (19. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo bin ich denn gereizt=? ich war nur sehr verwundert das du hier sowas postest xD
> Und mich interessiert das nichtmehr...



Sry dann kahms mir nur so vor wegen dem "nicht hier" am ende deines Beitrags.^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Sry dann kahms mir nur so vor wegen dem "nicht hier" am ende deines Beitrags.^^


Ja, komm wir sind laut carchas aussage "abschaum" ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, komm wir sind laut carchas aussage "abschaum" ^^


kann ich mit leben...


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kann ich mit leben...


Wusstest du auch vorher wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wusstest du auch vorher wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dass du abschaum bist? jo


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dass du abschaum bist? jo


Nein, ich bin kein Abschaum.
Ich dachte da eher an ... DICH^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin kein Abschaum.
> Ich dachte da eher an ... DICH^^


da muss ich dich alte kanalratte wohl enttäuschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Februar 2009)

Jetzt hat Carcha genau das erreicht was er wollte.^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da muss ich dich alte kanalratte wohl enttäuschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tut mir leid, aber ich besitze keine Haustiere, und besonders keine Kanalratten, aber ich weiß ja nicht mit was du dich abgibst in deiner Freizeit


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Jetzt hat Carcha genau das erreicht was er wollte.^^


schön für carcha, der ist ja net ma on... 
und razyl: kein guter konter, wenn ich es jemals auf ein haustier bezogen haben könnte hätte ich noch ein UND verwendet, aber egal.


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2009)

Kangrim, wenn du gerade hier bist.
Wie kann man ein Render einarbeiten? Kapier das nicht.^^
Ich werde dies bei meiner Wettbewerbssignatur anwenden.
Also wenn das nicht erlaubt ist, sag einfach nichts. xD


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schön für carcha, der ist ja net ma on...
> und razyl: kein guter konter, wenn ich es jemals auf ein haustier bezogen haben könnte hätte ich noch ein UND verwendet, aber egal.


Carcha isrt aber im IRC ON =P
Mir egal, ich bin keine Kanalratte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2009)

Wenn schon ein Skaven. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn schon ein Skaven.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (19. Februar 2009)

iwie verschwimmen die buchstaben vor meinen augen.wtf?


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2009)

Na dann überlasse ich es dir, zu urteilen, was du bist.


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2009)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> iwie verschwimmen die buchstaben vor meinen augen.wtf?


Was hast du genommen? oO

edit: Sry doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2009)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> iwie verschwimmen die buchstaben vor meinen augen.wtf?


Augenoptiker?

@ SKatero:
Ich bin ein normaler Mensch, der in Deutschland leben tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (19. Februar 2009)

fail
von mir


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2009)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> ich schätze schlafmangel :/


Oder du solltest zum Augenarzt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (19. Februar 2009)

ich schätze schlafmangel :/
btw grüße an razyl aus hessisch guyana


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2009)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> ich schätze schlafmangel :/


UNd wenn es morgen  noch immer so ist? Nachdem du geschlafen hast?
Seit wann hast du eigentl. nemmer geschlafen?


----------



## whenlightbreaks (19. Februar 2009)

seit heute morgen um halb 7?


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2009)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> seit heute morgen um halb 7?


Ich auch, aber hab noch nicht solche erscheinungen =O


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2009)

Wie lange sitzt du schon vor dem Pc bzw. Fernseher?
Seit morgen um halb 7? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, komm wir sind laut carchas aussage "abschaum" ^^



Jap. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schön für carcha, der ist ja net ma on...




Denkst du ;D


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Jap.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hah du hast hier gepostet du bist auch Abschaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Skatero: Wenn du mich meinst, nein, ich habe noch schule und andere sachen.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (19. Februar 2009)

iwie strange mit leuten gleichzeitig um forum und im irc zu schreiben


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2009)

Hab nicht dich gemeint, Razyl.
Ich habe whenlightbreaks gemeint.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Februar 2009)

Ich frage mich immernoch was der Romulanische Botschafter im Jahre 2293 bei den Verhandlungen zwischen dem Klingonischen Imperium und der Vereinigten Föderation der Planeten zu suchen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2009)

Selor, wieso postest du eigentlich immer Sätze, die eh (fast) niemand verstehen?


----------



## Kangrim (19. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immernoch was der Romulanische Botschafter im Jahre 2293 bei den Verhandlungen zwischen dem Klingonischen Imperium und der Vereinigten Föderation der Planeten zu suchen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo ich auch. Das ist ja eigentlich total absurd. Wenn man beachtet wer zu dieser zeit den Kontinuumstransfunktionator im besiitz hatte... Ich tippe ja auf eine verschwörung der banglogs


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Jo ich auch. Das ist ja eigentlich total absurd. Wenn man beachtet wer zu dieser zeit den Kontinuumstransfunktionator im besiitz hatte... Ich tippe ja auf eine verschwörung der banglogs


wtf?^^


----------



## whenlightbreaks (19. Februar 2009)

hier schneits. scheisse.


----------



## Dracun (19. Februar 2009)

löl kangrim udn selor....wo du das jetzt rgad sagst..stimmt wat macht en remulaner im rat??^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> löl kangrim udn selor....wo du das jetzt rgad sagst..stimmt wat macht en remulaner im rat??^^



Irgendwie... weiß nicht, ist zwar eine Affäre zwischen Föderation und KLingonen aber dennoch ein großes Ding für den ganzen Alpha und den ganzen Beta Quadranten... vielleicht will er deswegen dabei sein... aber es macht trotzdem irgendwie absolut keinen Sinn, das die Romulaner irgendein "Mitspracherecht" bei den Friedensverhandlungen hätten und deswegen anwesend sein dürfen/müssen...


----------



## Kangrim (19. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Irgendwie... weiß nicht, ist zwar eine Affäre zwischen Föderation und KLingonen aber dennoch ein großes Ding für den ganzen Alpha und den ganzen Beta Quadranten... vielleicht will er deswegen dabei sein... aber es macht trotzdem irgendwie absolut keinen Sinn, das die Romulaner irgendein "Mitspracherecht" bei den Friedensverhandlungen hätten und deswegen anwesend sein dürfen/müssen...



Vieleicht wollte er auch einfach nur auf die aftershow-party?


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2009)

Ja wenn man die Romulaner mit den Klingonen vergleicht, ein grosser Unterschied. Aber die Alpha und Beta Quadranten sind nicht wichtig. Das alles macht doch kein Sinn.
Ich weiss nur was ein Klingone ist und das weiss ich von den Simpsons.
Naja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mal off gn8


----------



## Masterdark (19. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## whenlightbreaks (19. Februar 2009)

gn8 bin mal ratzen


----------



## Zonalar (20. Februar 2009)

Ihr seid ja schon wieder off^^nunja, dann gehört der letzte Post mir!


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

So guten Abend


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Februar 2009)

hat hier jmd nen ally heal auf proudmoore und würde ocu normal mitkommen? XD


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2009)

Abend


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hat hier jmd nen ally heal auf proudmoore und würde ocu normal mitkommen? XD


kein abo immo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (20. Februar 2009)

Moinsen


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

huhu


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Na wie gehts euch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na wie gehts euch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ganz gut selbst?


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ganz gut selbst?


Mir gehts Perfekt :-)


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (20. Februar 2009)

guten abend zusammen


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Kann jetzt leider nicht lange. Ich hab noch 11 Fullmetal Alchemist Bände vor mir.^^


----------



## neo1986 (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na wie gehts euch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nabend 

Scheiße hab bei UrT (So ähnlich wie CS) ein bann auf meinem lieblingsserver bekommen. Weil ich 3min (nichtmal) AFK war.


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

Nabend Österreicher! Nabend Leute die kein anständiges Deutsch können

lg


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

ich hab grad getelt und jetzt is mir noch langweiliger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kein wow abo oO


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Scheiße hab ein UrT (So ähnlich wie CS) ein bann auf meinem lieblingserver bekommen. Weil ich 3min (nichtmal) AFK war.


Unreal Tournament ?? Oo

lg


----------



## neo1986 (20. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab grad getelt und jetzt is mir noch *langweiliger *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Willkommen im Club


----------



## neo1986 (20. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Unreal Tournament ?? Oo
> 
> lg


Urban Terror


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab grad getelt und jetzt is mir noch langweiliger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Armes tabuno ...


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

Bin ich froh das ich über diese "nachWoW-Langeweile" drübba bin, ne freundin hält einen schon ziemlich auf trabb ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Bin ich froh das ich über diese "nachWoW-Langeweile" drübba bin, *ne freundin hält einen schon ziemlich auf trabb ^^
> *
> lg


Wieso?
Kann ich nicht so direkt sagen :>


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

jaa sehr arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und keine lust aufs leveln bei RoM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jaa sehr arm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


welches lvl bist scho?


----------



## neo1986 (20. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Bin ich froh das ich über diese "nachWoW-Langeweile" drübba bin, ne freundin hält einen schon ziemlich auf trabb ^^
> 
> lg


Erwähne das nicht!

<-- Verliebt und weis net wie er es ihr sagen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> welches lvl bist scho?


22/8
ja mit wem hab ich bloß wohl getelt, mit meiner mutter ? oO
looool
/sign neo


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Erwähne das nicht!
> 
> <-- Verliebt und weis net wie er es ihr sagen soll
> 
> ...


Einfach direkt o_O

@ Tabuno:
Ich bin immer noch mit meinen Krieger auf lvl 11 und hab iwie keinen bock mehr :/
Und ja mit wen haste telefoniert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Kann ich nicht so direkt sagen :>


hmm dann muss ich wat falsch machen ^^ also ich find ne freundin ziemlich ablenkend. die schreiben mich imemr dann an wenn ich grad zock -.-

lg


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

Es gibt noch zwei Möglichkeiten...^^
joa und das mit dem leveln... naja hab kein bock immer neu anzufangen einen high level char bei einem spiel reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann ja net ma nen twink hochziehen


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmm dann muss ich wat falsch machen ^^ also ich find ne freundin ziemlich ablenkend. die schreiben mich imemr dann an wenn ich grad zock -.-
> 
> lg


Ablenkend? Joa schon ab und zu. Mich schreibt eher meine Cousine an aber das stört nicht,alt+tab geht immer in den meisten spielen und wenn nicht musse mal kurz warten


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Erwähne das nicht!
> 
> <-- Verliebt und weis net wie er es ihr sagen soll
> 
> ...


Direkt funktionierts immer am besten, Risiko is immer da. hach schad das man im RL nicht speichern kann xD

lg


----------



## neo1986 (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Einfach direkt o_O
> 
> @ Tabuno:
> Ich bin immer noch mit meinen Krieger auf lvl 11 und hab iwie keinen bock mehr :/
> ...


Direkt wenn sie ein anderen hat???? Das is etwas kompliziert........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin dan vorerst mal wider weg.

Bye


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Direkt funktionierts immer am besten, Risiko is immer da. hach schad das man im RL nicht speichern kann xD


ololol need speicherfunktion pls spielt neuen patch auf WELT dann hätte man mehr möglichkeiten und so^^


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Direkt wenn sie ein anderen hat???? Das is etwas kompliziert........
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja bei mir isses so sie hat keinen is aber in nen andern verliebt <.<


----------



## neo1986 (20. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Direkt funktionierts immer am besten, Risiko is immer da. hach schad das man im RL nicht speichern kann xD
> 
> lg


Jo widerherstellungspunkt verstlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Direkt wenn sie ein anderen hat???? Das is etwas kompliziert........
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja das hast du vorhin nicht erwähnt und da ist das wohl schwer sie zu fragen ...


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ablenkend? Joa schon ab und zu. Mich schreibt eher meine Cousine an aber das stört nicht,alt+tab geht immer in den meisten spielen und wenn nicht musse mal kurz warten


Ja aber manchma kommts mir so vor die melden sich IMMER nur dann wenn ich zock. Ich mein da dacht ich mir "hey da schreibste ma nen ganzen tag nur mit ihr" und dann geht die einfach so mit ner freundin shoppen Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ja aber manchma kommts mir so vor die melden sich IMMER nur dann wenn ich zock. Ich mein da dacht ich mir "hey da schreibste ma nen ganzen tag nur mit ihr" und dann geht die einfach so mit ner freundin shoppen Oo
> 
> lg


xDtjo so ist dat schicksal, meine freundin hat zum glück no ICQ, da kommt immer nur mal ne SmS rein :>


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

Mefi deine Sig is derbe zu groß -.-


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Direkt wenn sie ein anderen hat???? Das is etwas kompliziert........
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Boah das Problem hab ich auch grad ÜBELST. Da hatt ich 2 Mädels udn die eine war ein wenig desinterissiert und ich dacht mir einfach naja redest eben mehr mit der anderen. naja dann sollt ich mit der ma aufn ball aber ich war krank. was passiert ? die findet da nen typen mit dem se jetzt zusammen is und sagt mir das es ihr leid tut usw. weil se mich ja eigentlihc liebt aber von dem irgendwie ned wegkann. denk ich mir ok pech gehabt, ma schaun was die andere so treibt ... auch vergeben !! ich denk langsam da hasst mich einer

jetzt kann ich warten bis einer von den beiden wieder single is (kennt ja das alter, da hält nie was ewig)

lg


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> jetzt kann ich warten bis einer von den beiden wieder single is (kennt ja das alter,* da hält nie was ewig*)
> 
> lg


Muss ich auch widersprechen, ich bin mit meiner nun 9 Monate zusammen, nen Klassenkamerad mit seiner dürften es dieses Jahr 2 Jahre werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2009)

Du kannst, aber nicht sagen, dass es ewig hält. :]


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Muss ich auch widersprechen, ich bin mit meiner nun 9 Monate zusammen, nen Klassenkamerad mit seiner dürften es dieses Jahr 2 Jahre werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaja mach aus dem nie ein kaum

@Tabuno: 10 Pixel !!!! OMG !!!! Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du kannst, aber nicht sagen, dass es ewig hält. :]


Ich glaube bei denen schon, sowie die verliebt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2009)

Kann man leider nie wissen.
Aber ich wünsch ihnen viel Glück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kann man leider nie wissen.
> Aber ich wünsch ihnen viel Glück.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wünsche ich denen auch :>
Und bei mir läufts ja auch super :>


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Seit ihr nun alle tod oder was? o_O


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

nö tele grad nun wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seit ihr nun alle tod oder was? o_O



Jop
Aber mich hat grade der Necro erwischt


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

Nope

bin grad depri weil ich grad keine hab :/

hey habta auch so ein valentinsbriefschreiben in englisch gehabt ? naja anonym haben sich die leute gezogen, und mein brief bestand aus den versen des Songs Hoobastank - Inside of you ^^ Niemand zwingt mich als Single einen Liebesbrief an eine zu schreiben die ich ned kenn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nö tele grad nun wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit wen denn?^^

@ Kangrim:
Ahja


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nope
> 
> bin grad depri weil ich grad keine hab :/
> 
> ...


Nein hatten wir nicht.
Wäre auch komisch....


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit wen denn?^^


Einem Mädchen...


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Einem Mädchen...


AHA!^^
...
warum wollte ich das jetzt eigentlich wissen? o_O


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> AHA!^^
> ...
> warum wollte ich das jetzt eigentlich wissen? o_O


weil dir langweilig ist?^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> weil dir langweilig ist?^^


eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein hatten wir nicht.
> Wäre auch komisch....


Naja wir ham so ne uralte aber trotzdem lustige Englischlehrerin, die erzählt immer ne halbe stunde lang aus ihrer jugendzeit ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Naja wir ham so ne uralte aber trotzdem lustige Englischlehreri, die erzählt immer ne halbe stunde aus ihrer jugend ^^
> 
> lg


Bei uns isses so, die Englischlehrerin erzählt was und keinen interessiert da es totaaaal langweilig ist *g*


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bei uns isses so, die Englischlehrerin erzählt was und keinen interessiert da es totaaaal langweilig ist *g*


ha das kenn ich aus IFOM (informatik und office management) wir ham da ne lehrerin die immer nur über alles mögliche nörgelt ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ha das kenn ich aus IFOM (informatik und office management) wir ham da ne lehrerin die immer nur über alles mögliche nörgelt ^^
> 
> lg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm,wieso ist immer der akku alle im dümmsten Moment?


----------



## Silenzz (20. Februar 2009)

N'Abend


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend


Abend Silenzz, wie gehts dir so?


----------



## Silenzz (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Silenzz, wie gehts dir so?


Och ganz ok... bisschen fertig aber sonst..^^ und selbst lieber Razy?


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Och ganz ok... bisschen fertig aber sonst..^^ und selbst lieber Razy?


Von was bisten fertig? Sport gehabt?
Mir gehts Perfekt :>


----------



## Silenzz (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Von was bisten fertig? Sport gehabt?
> Mir gehts Perfekt :>


näää feiern xD


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> näää feiern xD


Hmm alkohol getrunken?^^


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2009)

JAAAAAAA!!
Festung gefallen. Die erste auf Averland!!!!


----------



## Silenzz (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm alkohol getrunken?^^


na kloar aber net übertrieben


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> na kloar aber net übertrieben


Na dann isses ok, braves Silenzz xD


----------



## Silenzz (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na dann isses ok, braves Silenzz xD


xD meine ganzen Kollegen waren soooo hacke und ich musst einen die ganze Zeit davor bewahren das er ne schlägerei anfängt xD


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> xD meine ganzen Kollegen waren soooo hacke und ich musst einen die ganze Zeit davor bewahren das er ne schlägerei anfängt xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hättest ihn ins ohr flüstern sollen *hau ihn, ja hau ihn...* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neee der hatte n Messer dabei...-.-' das kann ganz schnell eskalieren


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Neee der hatte n Messer dabei...-.-' das kann ganz schnell eskalieren?


Achso ok dann nicht.
Warum hat er sowas dabei?


----------



## Vanth1 (20. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Neee der hatte n Messer dabei...-.-' das kann ganz schnell eskalieren


juhu wäre doch lustig !richtig live kino


----------



## Silenzz (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso ok dann nicht.
> Warum hat er sowas dabei?


Wenn da Leute hingehn die dich aufjedenfall schlagen wollen.... da hatte der richtig Angst

Nee Vanth wenn die bösen Bullen kommen...


----------



## Vanth1 (20. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wenn da Leute hingehn die dich aufjedenfall schlagen wollen.... da hatte der richtig Angst
> 
> Nee Vanth wenn die bösen Bullen kommen...


tatütata


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wenn da Leute hingehn die dich aufjedenfall schlagen wollen.... da hatte der richtig Angst


Lol? wieso geht er dann erst dahin?


----------



## Vanth1 (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lol? wieso geht er dann erst dahin?


um party zu machen und sich das hirn wegzusaufen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2009)

Ich freue mich grade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich freue mich grade.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Über was?


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2009)

Festung in Warhammer gefallen. Serverfirst


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Festung in Warhammer gefallen. Serverfirst


Glückwunsch.


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2009)

danke


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Februar 2009)

Ich freu mich auch grade ;D

hab noch Chips und Hot-Ketchup gefunden  Mjam  ^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch grade ;D
> 
> hab noch Chips und Hot-Ketchup gefunden  Mjam  ^^


Guten Appetit :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Februar 2009)

Nabend ihr Ratten ^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Ratten ^^


Nabend du kleine Ratte


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Februar 2009)

bwah des erinnert mich an meine Deutsch HA...( die lehrerin beschimpft uns immer als Ratten ;D )
dabei sind doch Ferien ^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> bwah des erinnert mich an meine Deutsch HA...( die lehrerin beschimpft uns immer als Ratten ;D )
> dabei sind doch Ferien ^^


Tjo dann seid ihr wohl alles ratten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

In normalen Ländern sind keine Ferien : / WIll auch in nem unnormalen leben :<


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2009)

Spielt hier jemand auf Averland?


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Joa

*noch*


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

Lebt hier jemand in Berlin? xD


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Joa 

*auch noch* Schweiz incomming ...


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

Welcher Bezirk?


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Lichtenrade aka Tempelhof


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Syaaaane :O


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Grimmmmmkang :?


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Render?^^


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

@ Kangrim Noch nid :< 


@ Skatero ..kommt da noch was ^^?

@Tabuno ..und nu :?


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

war nur so interessehalber ^^


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> @ Kangrim Noch nid :<




Ich brauch aber mein Zeuch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Asö ..aber Kangrim ... hab gesehen ..auf deiner seite da ..die so langsam ist ...gibts auch voll viele von ihm ...ich pm's dir ma eben ..brauchst aber goldmember status glaub ich (den hab ich ja nid ~~)


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Asö ..aber Kangrim ... hab gesehen ..auf deiner seite da ..die so langsam ist ...gibts auch voll viele von ihm ...ich pm's dir ma eben ..brauchst aber goldmember status glaub ich (den hab ich ja nid ~~)



Nee bin nur premium
Gold müsste ich 150 posts machen oder 5 € überweisen.
Ich glaub ich überweise demnächst mal 5€^^


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2009)

Warst vorher dabei, Syane?


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2009)

Warst vorher dabei, Syane?


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2009)

Warst vorher dabei, Syane?


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2009)

Warst vorher dabei, Syane?


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

1x hätt gereicht ..ja war ich ... Aber mein Abbo und das von den meißten Adrenaline spielern läuft ehh um den 25.2. Rum aus ... war aber ma ganz nett ...


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Tripple Post^^


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Is tripple ned 3 und Quadro = 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


..und hat er nid 4 x gepostet ...und wieso hab ich jezt keinen Kakao?


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> 1x hätt gereicht ..ja war ich ... Aber mein Abbo und das von den meißten Adrenaline spielern läuft ehh um den 25.2. Rum aus ... war aber ma ganz nett ...


War ja nicht absichtlich.


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Ne quark ^^ War auch nid ernst gemeint ..is klar das des ned absicht war ...hrhr


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Nabend Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Gefällt dir die sich nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2009)

Du bist so fiez und gemein.^^


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Nabend Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*winke* Nabend



Kangrim schrieb:


> Gefällt dir die sich nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hö?




Skatero schrieb:


> Du bist so fiez und gemein.^^



Wer hat dir das verraten *grübel*


Aber nach Warhammer freue ich mich richtig auf DF :Ü


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Und was macht ihr so schönes?


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

Deine Nachricht enthält mehr Smilies als dieses Forum erlaubt. Bitte verringere die Anzahl der Smilies die du in deiner Nachricht verwendet hast.
Lol


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Nabend Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Oberposter ist ja auch mal wieder hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abend


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Hmmm? Oberposter? *g*


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmmm? Oberposter? *g*


230 waren es glaube zu letzt Am tage?^^


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Ne irgendwie schon auf 250. Glaub ich hab noch Screenshot davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ne irgendwie schon auf 250. Glaub ich hab noch Screenshot davon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


UNd nun als Dekstophintergrund? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2009)

Mal schauen, ob Df gut wird.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Woa wie ich ignowriert werde oO


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Nein nicht als Hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wie ich grade feststelle hab ich nur einen mit 200 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Nein nicht als Hintergrund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Trotzdem genug :>


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Bissel skill lastiger ...weniger Gruppenorientiert ...wobei ich mit Adrenaline sicher viel spaß haben werd muhaha ...

Schöne Landschaften ..hässliche chars ^^ So mussn pvp spiel sein x.x ...

...in War ist mir das mit den riesigen grps und den sich profilierenden "möchtegern" Raidführern langsam aufn Keks gegangen ...

--und das ewig ..ich hab den größten da ich RR 60 bin und du nicht bla geflame unter den ganzen lowbobs im /1  ...


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

lol Rom is so mies einfach PK anmachen einen umnatzen und dann ausloggen, boa so grottig das pvp^^


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Die Welt wird um 24.00 untergehen!!!


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol Rom is so mies einfach PK anmachen einen umnatzen und dann ausloggen, boa so grottig das pvp^^




Ka RoM hab ich mir noch garnid angesehen ..der name spricht mich schon nicht an : /



Und um 24: 00.... dachte am 31.21.2009 ...da wo der Kalender aufhört ..hab ich hier irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Und warum wenn man fragen darf? Muss noch meine Sig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Auf einmal werd ich nichtmehr ignoriert :O
Was so ein einfacher Satz alles bewirken kann.^^


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Die fürs Battle?

@ Kangrim ...nur weil keiner wusste was du mit dem ersten satz da gemeint hast glaube ich : /


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Ja die fürs Battle


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Na dann auf auf ... is ja schon morgen..


Kangrim wie viele Einsendungen hast du denn bis jezt (Nur Zahlen keine namen wenn überhaupt)


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ja die fürs Battle



Na dann amch mal. Morgen um 15.00 ist sense


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Ich würd ja gerne ne Signatur machen, nur geht mein PS nicht mehr :/ Seit gestern Abend geht da garnichts mehr.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gerne ne Signatur machen, nur geht mein PS nicht mehr :/ Seit gestern Abend geht da garnichts mehr.



Na dann wird das knapp.
Zur not mach was mit paint.^^


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2009)

Meine wirst du auch noch bekommen.


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Also wenn es eine dieser ...ja ...kuriosen.."die habe ich zufällig im Internet gewonnen" Photoshop versionen war ... und die zum Server von PS connectet hat fürn update is klar wieso sie nimmer funzt x)



Kangrim schrieb:


> ...Zur not mach was mit paint.^^




Wenn du das machst bekommst zu 100% meine Stimme :>


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Mit Paint... wie soll ich da denn was ordentliches machen?


Edit: Ich hab Original Photoshop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es startet einfach nicht mehr. Und das Installationsprogramm schmiert auch die ganze Zeit ab.


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Meine Signatur is mit Paint ^^


Edit ...dann hast du evtl zu viele Brushes reingeladen oderso ...


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Mit Paint... wie soll ich da denn was ordentliches machen?
> 
> 
> Edit: Ich hab Original Photoshop
> ...



Dann wirst du wohl die nacht durchmachen müssen um es zum laufen zu bringen. so geile render kannst du dir doch nicht entgehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich mag die Render nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich mag die Render nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oo
Dann kann ich dir auchnicht helfen. Dann musst du eben mit rendern arbeiten auf denen ne coladose abgebildet ist oderso.^^


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Meine Signatur is mit Paint ^^


ja die sieht auch so aus. *fies grins*


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Ich muss erstmal mein Photoshop wieder hinbekommen. Bin grade dabei alle Dateien von der DVD auf die Festplatte zu ziehen. Hoffe ich kann dann endlich installieren.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> ja die sieht auch so aus. *fies grins*



Warum benutzt du nicht die die ich EXTRA für dich gemacht habe? : (


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

xD ... die Ränder von Kangrim sind Qualitativ echt das Maximum was man hier so finden wurd ...hatten schon um eiiiiiiiiiiinieges Miesere ...glaube bessere gabs bis jezt nicht ...Die Größe musst du zurecht skalieren ..Natürlich ! Die Motive gehen auch ..jedenfalls 2/3 sind geil ..oder 3/4 wenn man so will x)




Skatero schrieb:


> ja die sieht auch so aus. *fies grins*



Najaaaaa ich weis is kein Kunstwerk geworden ..auch etwas unscharf ..und die Farben sind scheiße ..aber bei Mc-Donalds würds den 4 Jährigen im Ballparadies ..doch schon Konkurenz machen ..gegen deren Zeichnungen ..


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

ich will euch ja nicht stören aber 
Der Designthread... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Die Qualität ist ja auch gut, nur gefallen mir halt die Bilder nicht. Bei solchen Anime/Manga Bildern oder ähnlichem bekomm ich immer nur Mist hin :/


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich will euch ja nicht stören aber
> Der Designthread...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm irgendwie kommen mir grad erinnerungen an gestern abend hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> xD ... die Ränder von Kangrim sind Qualitativ echt das Maximum was man hier so finden wurd ...hatten schon um eiiiiiiiiiiinieges Miesere ...glaube bessere gabs bis jezt nicht ...Die Größe musst du zurecht skalieren ..Natürlich ! Die Motive gehen auch ..jedenfalls 2/3 sind geil ..oder 3/4 wenn man so will x)




Aber jetzt mal im ernst.
hat nicht jeder GFXér nen Ordner mit Rendern?
Und in meinen Ordner kommen halt keine mit Pixelrand oder sonstiger minderqualitativer crap. Selbst wenn die Qualität gut ist muss bei mir dann auch das motiv stimmten. In meinem Ordner sind nur handverlesene Render 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Warum benutzt du nicht die die ich EXTRA für dich gemacht habe? : (


Bin immer noch mit der Wii online.de Da ist mir das zu dumm, ohne copyright usw.


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich will euch ja nicht stören aber
> Der Designthread...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




NEIN !  You Failed ..de rist nicht für OT und gesabbel da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Dafür is Nachtschwärmer ;D


Der Design Thread is für Outcomes ..tipps und Tricks etc ... außerdem ...wenn wir hier jezt keine Action machen würden ...würde in 30 minuten nur mal einer ..n8@ all schreiben x)

Ansonsten startet haltn neues Thema ! ^^


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Nein heute nicht. Es ist Wochende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ist es hier viel länger aktiv.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Aber echt.
Wenn keiner schreibt ist euch lieber als wenn vieles was schreiben über das ihr nicht viel sagen könnt?^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> NEIN !  You Failed ..de rist nicht für OT und gesabbel da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nachtschwärmer ist für allgemein Themen, ihr bezieht euch aber grad schon intensiver in euer GFX zeug rein.
UNd ihr macht Action? naja... kann ich so nicht sgaen


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm irgendwie kommen mir grad erinnerungen an gestern abend hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klär mich auf^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> klär mich auf^^


Kangrim hat da auch sein Designzeug erwähnt :>


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Es gibt kein Thema was jeden wirklich interessiert. Also kannst ja was anderes in Raum schmeißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kangrim hat da auch sein Designzeug erwähnt :>



oO gestern hab ich garnicht in der Nacht geschwärmt oO


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Heute ist halt mal allgemeiner weise GFX dran .. und das Thema schwappt so schnell um wies gekommen ist ;D  Macht euch da keinen Stress.


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Thema was jeden wirklich interessiert. Also kannst ja was anderes in Raum schmeißen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich will euch nicht unterbrechen.
Trotzdem bin ich ähnlicher Meinung Tabunos, für dieses Designzeug ist der Designthread da, genauso wie der Animethread für Animes...


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kangrim hat da auch sein Designzeug erwähnt :>


ja aber wenn ich mir so den designthread angucke hab ich da schon viel schrift gesehen was ich auch ok finde weil man kann ja darüber diskutieren aber bitte nicht in den nachtschwärmern


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Stimmt auch wieder, soviel kann man über GFX dann doch nicht reden. Naja eigentlich schon.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Syane wollen wir mal renderordner tauschen?^^


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Wie viele Render habt ihr so? Ich müsste mal bei mir ausmisten, hab knapp 3000 :/


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> oO gestern hab ich garnicht in der Nacht geschwärmt oO


Doch hast du o_O
Du wolltest das wir Signaturen machen für euer Battle.


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

xD Dann ..stopp an dieser steelle und *öffne eben mal nen browser*  ..

Tada erste Mitteilung ...

"Wir sind nicht alleine"

US-Astronom rechnet mit tausenden intelligenten Zivilisationen im All. Fragt sich nur, ob sie uns auch friedlich gesonnen sind…


was meint ihr? Sind wir alleine?


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Nein wir sind nicht alleine. Wär auch schlimm wenn. Dann wären die ganzen Alienfilme ja nur Fakes...


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch hast du o_O
> Du wolltest das wir Signaturen machen für euer Battle.



Achso die 3 Sätze da :O

Ich hab so um die äähm mom...
252 Render. Nicht so viele wie du aber es häuft sich und ich brauch kaum welche wegschmeißen, da sie alle handerlesen sind.^^


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Ich versuchs wirklich Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Meine sind alles aus großen Renderpacks. Glaube das war nen Fehler, denn da ist jede Menge Müll bei :/


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ich versuchs wirklich Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




:/
Ich weiß nicht was so schlimm ist.
Der Designthread wird geschlossen wenn wir da darüber reden und hier maulen alle rum wenn wir übers GFXen reden.
Sollen wir noch einen extra designdiskutierthread aufmachen oder wie? Aber ich befürchte dann regnet es Bannhammer.


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

can't touch this .... naja stimmt irgendwo ...aber dann sind die Nachtschwärmer beleidigt : /


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> :/
> Ich weiß nicht was so schlimm ist.
> Der Designthread wird geschlossen wenn wir da darüber reden und hier maulen alle rum wenn wir übers GFXen reden.
> Sollen wir noch einen extra designdiskutierthread aufmachen oder wie? Aber ich befürchte dann regnet es Bannhammer.


Wieso wird der geschlossen? Es passt doch zum Thread Thema o_O


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso wird der geschlossen? Es passt doch zum Thread Thema o_O



Frag lillyan


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

he razyl, brille kommt gar nich mehr on, seitdem ich ihn mit 1on1 in warrock vollgelabert habe, seitdem hat er glaub ich angst^^


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Naja, der Thread wurde schon vorgestern glaube ich war das, ne halbe Stunde geschlossen. Weil wir zu viel über GFX gelabert haben...


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Ne wird als Spam und 2. N8schwärmer nur halt am Tag abgestempelt ...wenn wir ma diskutieren Klinken sich so Leute wie Huntermoon ein und ziehens mehr ins OT und zack Closed : / war schon nen paar mal so.


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Frag lillyan


Hm, ma sehen...^^
aber hier ... ist auch nicht der wirkliche platz dafür


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> he razyl, brille kommt gar nich mehr on, seitdem ich ihn mit 1on1 in warrock vollgelabert habe, seitdem hat er glaub ich angst^^


Also im ICQ ist er on, ich sag ihn mal bescheid xD


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, ma sehen...^^
> aber hier ... ist auch nicht der wirkliche platz dafür




Ich bin ja für ein extra unterforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*weit aus dem fenster lehn*


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich bin ja für ein extra unterforum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was sollen die Mods nicht noch alles kontrollieren? auch wieder ein Prob


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

jo ok aber morgen bin ich offline :l
pokern um realmoney im rl *freu*
naja geh ma pennen cu


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Naja, wird nicht geschehen. Es ist ja eigentlich ein Forum für Games und so. Glaube nicht das GFX nen eigenes Unterforum bekommt *g*


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Naja ...nen GFX unterforum wär evtl mal was ...

Hilfe Forum ..
Biete Forum...
GFX-Battles...
Signatur Bau...



Shefanix schrieb:


> Naja, wird nicht geschehen. Es ist ja eigentlich ein Forum für Games und so. Glaube nicht das GFX nen eigenes Unterforum bekommt *g*



Und das ist der Punkt :>


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo ok aber morgen bin ich offline :l
> pokern um realmoney im rl *freu*
> naja geh ma pennen cu


Viel spaß, gewinn aber auchma was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nacht schlaf gut


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Naja, wird nicht geschehen. Es ist ja eigentlich ein Forum für Games und so. Glaube nicht das GFX nen eigenes Unterforum bekommt *g*



War ja auch nur als scherz gedacht.
Wenn die bei uns wegen einem Thread so ausrasten der halt etwas aktiver als die anderen ist dann werden die bestimmt nicht noch ein Forum für so eine große Gemeinde aufmachen.^^


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

naja n8schwämer hat fast 3060 Seiten ... natürlich gefüllt mit Reinem und Konzentriertem Wissen über die Menschheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Aber hab mir grad überlegt xD   Da ich ja noch in keiner Gruppe oderso bin mach ichma eine Auf ...nenne sie ..hm muss was peppiges sein was zu GFX passt ...StylezKreative?  SK   geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, denn dazu gibt es genig GFX-Pages. Die befassen sich dann nur mit GFX und da ist bestimmt in dem Bereich mehr los


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> naja n8schwämer hat fast 3060 Seiten ... natürlich gefüllt mit Reinem und Konzentriertem Wissen über die Menschheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und 61.000 Antworten....
müsste damit der aktivste und größte Thread im gesamten Forum sein :>


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

So hat dann jemand irgendwann mal lust Renderordner zu tauschen?^^


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Öhöhöh -.- is ja schon wieder ne Seite weiter ..jezt wird mein Edit voll übersehen ..dabei wollt ich das schön anspielerich machen ~~


Edit:  Egal ich werd ma schlafen gehen oderso...


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2009)

Noja...
ich bin off, nacht euch, schreibt net zuviel, sonst muss ich wieder soviel lesen morgen :/


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht Syane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Und Razyl auch


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Ich geh dann auch mal schlafen.
mal sehn ob ichs schaff morgen den thread um 15.00 offen zu haben. Ich bin morgen bei nem Kumpel mal sehn ob ich es da dann schaff xD
Aber keine Angst ich krig das schon gedeichselt wie man so schön sagt xD


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht Kangrim. Vielleicht bekommst du heute Nacht noch Post von mir *g*


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Kangrim. Vielleicht bekommst du heute Nacht noch Post von mir *g*



Aber bitte nicht in Form von albträumen xD


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Hmm? Den versteh ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm? Den versteh ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mach einfach ne gute Sig xD


----------



## Shefanix (20. Februar 2009)

Erstmal Photoshop instaliiert bekommen. Dann seh ich mal weiter.


----------



## Dracun (20. Februar 2009)

Tabuno & Razyl man kann sich aber aufregen echt mal....also i wär für rendertausch...wer macht mit^^


----------



## Silenzz (21. Februar 2009)

RE^^


----------



## Kangrim (21. Februar 2009)

Ist das der Last post of the day? *zuschnapp*


----------



## Dracun (21. Februar 2009)

aber schon komisch ne..erst sich darüber bukieren das man sich über gfx unterhält udn dann wenn man sagt okay dann eben net mehr schreibt keiner mehr wat.aber hauptsache stänkern^^


----------



## Silenzz (21. Februar 2009)

ihr seid schon komisch :-/


----------



## Kangrim (21. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> aber schon komisch ne..erst sich darüber bukieren das man sich über gfx unterhält udn dann wenn man sagt okay dann eben net mehr schreibt keiner mehr wat.aber hauptsache stänkern^^



Jo stimmt schon xD
*Nochmal nach dem last Post greif*


----------



## Dracun (21. Februar 2009)

sowieso


----------



## Kangrim (21. Februar 2009)

*greif*


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Februar 2009)

ich geh ma pennen  gut nacht zusammen


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

ja ich auch gn8


----------



## Chilu (21. Februar 2009)

ChiloLive

Ist nun fertig gestellt schaut es euch mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Februar 2009)

Hi


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Februar 2009)

http://forums.startrekonline.com/showpost....amp;postcount=1 BANG!


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Guten abend ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (21. Februar 2009)

Pünktlich auf die minute
Nabend


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Pünktlich auf die minute
> Nabend


Immer doch^^
Abend


----------



## Zonalar (21. Februar 2009)

Habadu-haba"hi" ^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Habadu-haba"hi" ^^


ööööhm
hi?


----------



## RAV88 (21. Februar 2009)

grüß euch


----------



## Dracun (21. Februar 2009)

wuahahahahaha Bayern verliert gegen Köln

YES WE CAN


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Hmmm,
kann es sein das hier grad wenig los ist?


----------



## RAV88 (21. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> wuahahahahaha Bayern verliert gegen Köln
> 
> YES WE CAN





Haben die Kölner gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Februar 2009)

RAV88 schrieb:


> Haben die Kölner gut gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer bist du?


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer bist du?


Er ist er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RAV88 (21. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer bist du?


 

Wie wer bin ich? Meine name ist Raven88 kurz RAV88 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (21. Februar 2009)

und eisbären fan^^


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

Glaub es ging darum ... das du halt voll unbekannt bist auf dem Board hier und du hier normalerweise ja nicht reinpostest ..daher die Frage .. *Man merke die meißten die hier reinposten sind schon jehnseits der 500 Posts ..oder eher weit über den 1000...

Denke daher die verwunderung x)


btw Nabend allerseits ...


----------



## RAV88 (21. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> und eisbären fan^^




Richtig und das schon seit ich 10 bin


----------



## RAV88 (21. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Glaub es ging darum ... das du halt voll unbekannt bist auf dem Board hier und du hier normalerweise ja nicht reinpostest ..daher die Frage .. *Man merke die meißten die hier reinposten sind schon jehnseits der 500 Posts ..oder eher weit über den 1000...
> 
> Denke daher die verwunderung x)
> 
> ...


 


Ja nagut ich schreib hier nicht so oft rein ist doch aber nicht schlimm


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

Nö ..is nich schlimm ..meinte nur ..daher die Frage von Kronas x)


----------



## RAV88 (21. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Nö ..is nich schlimm ..meinte nur ..daher die Frage von Kronas x)



ich sehe gerade du kommst aus Berlin darf ich fragen aus welchen bezirk? Ich komme aus Friedrichshain


----------



## Kronas (21. Februar 2009)

RAV88 schrieb:


> ich sehe gerade du kommst aus Berlin darf ich fragen aus welchen bezirk? Ich komme aus Friedrichshain


buffed.de: die neue partnerbörse im internet


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

komme aus Lichtenrade aka Tempelhof...


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> buffed.de: die neue partnerbörse im internet


Neue? Die gibts doch schon länger hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Neue? Die gibts doch schon länger hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


in der werbung hört sich neu besser an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Abend


----------



## RAV88 (21. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> komme aus Lichtenrade aka Tempelhof...





hat mich mal Interessiert  



@Kronas 


ich will nicht flirten bin glücklich vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> in der werbung hört sich neu besser an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WERBUNG?
/report




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Abend


moin


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Auf Buffed darf man sicher für Buffed werben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WERBUNG?
> /report
> 
> 
> ...





Skatero schrieb:


> Auf Buffed darf man sicher für Buffed werben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber echt mal^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Auf Buffed darf man sicher für Buffed werben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann dürfte ich auch für Buffs werben =O


----------



## RAV88 (21. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Auf Buffed darf man sicher für Buffed werben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das glaube ich auch


----------



## Kronas (21. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann dürfte ich auch für Buffs werben =O


wie jetzt?^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wie jetzt?^^


Ich will auf Buffed für Buffs werben z.B: für 10g gebe ich euch einen Ausdauerbuff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich will auf Buffed für Buffs werben z.B: für 10g gebe ich euch einen Ausdauerbuff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann machs doch einfach *reportknopf im anschlag hält*


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

ähm ..NEIN oO


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann machs doch einfach *reportknopf im anschlag hält*


Nö.
Hab keinen Priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

WoW steht sowieso kurz vor seinem Niedergang !  *Verrückt lacht*


----------



## Kronas (21. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> WoW steht sowieso kurz vor seinem Niedergang !  *Verrückt lacht*


*halbe tonne dynamit nach berlin tempelhof schießt und auf das plötzliche offlinegehen von syane hofft*


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> WoW steht sowieso kurz vor seinem Niedergang !  *Verrückt lacht*


Nach Kaplans Verlegung ... warum nicht?!


----------



## RAV88 (21. Februar 2009)

Hat einer schon den Film der seltsame fall des benjamin button gesehen möchte mal wissen ob er gut ist?


----------



## Kronas (21. Februar 2009)

RAV88 schrieb:


> Hat einer schon den Film der seltsame fall des benjamin button gesehen möchte mal wissen ob er gut ist?


http://wowgreenisaac.wo.funpic.de/Ilch/?news-p2
da ganz unten^^
der findets gut^^


----------



## RAV88 (21. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://wowgreenisaac.wo.funpic.de/Ilch/?news-p2
> da ganz unten^^
> der findets gut^^




danke dir


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *halbe tonne dynamit nach berlin tempelhof schießt und auf das plötzliche offlinegehen von syane hofft*




Ne "halbe" Tonne mit Dynamit drinn explodiert beim Aufprallen nicht ..dazu müsste es noch sone Art ..ja Wärmeentwicklung in der Nähe des Dynamits geben ..in Form von offenem Feuer odersowas in der Art =D


----------



## Kronas (21. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ne "halbe" Tonne mit Dynamit drinn explodiert beim Aufprallen nicht ..dazu müsste es noch sone Art ..ja Wärmeaufbau in der Nähe des Dynamits geben ..in Form von offenem Feuer odersowas in der Art =D


*flugdauer berechnet und zünder mit der zeit einstell*


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht bist du ja am Grillen. Oder der Pc ist so warm.


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

Ok ..so schaut das ganze schon anders aus ...aber willst du die Tonne nicht lieber ganz voll machen ...dann ist die warscheinlichkeit größer das Ganz Berlin damit Kaputt geht ^^^



Skatero schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist du ja am Grillen. Oder der Pc ist so warm.




1. Es ist Winter und hier liegt überall schwarzer schnee
2. Termaltalk ;D


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ok ..so schaut das ganze schon anders aus ...aber willst du die Tonne nicht lieber ganz voll machen ...dann ist die warscheinlichkeit größer das Ganz Berlin damit Kaputt geht ^^


MAcht nichts^^


----------



## Kronas (21. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ok ..so schaut das ganze schon anders aus ...aber willst du die Tonne nicht lieber ganz voll machen ...dann ist die warscheinlichkeit größer das Ganz Berlin damit Kaputt geht ^^


will ja nur dich und alles im umkreis von kilometern um dich rum auslöschen


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Er meint wahrscheinlich vom Gewicht her, also 500 kg.


----------



## Dracun (21. Februar 2009)

verdammt man i brauch en cd rohling...muss morgen bei nem kumpel am pc wat machen udn brauch jetzt en verdammten rohling... verdammt^^


----------



## RAV88 (21. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> will ja nur dich und alles im umkreis von kilometern um dich rum auslöschen




sei mal nicht so fies^^


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

Nagut ...dann stell ich mich auf die Terrasse und blicke dem Tod in Form von einer Fliegenden Tonne bis zur Hälfte gefüllt mit Dynamit entgegen ..Aber WoW wird trozdem zu Grunde gehen ..auch wenn ich nun den Heldentod auf meiner Terrasse sterbe...


----------



## Kronas (21. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> verdammt man i brauch en cd rohling...muss morgen bei nem kumpel am pc wat machen udn brauch jetzt en verdammten rohling... verdammt^^


macht die halbe tonne dynmamit-rakete noch nen umweg zu dir und schmeißt dir nen rohling runter, hab hier 4 stück rumliegen


----------



## Dracun (21. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> macht die halbe tonne dynmamit-rakete noch nen umweg zu dir und schmeißt dir nen rohling runter, hab hier 4 stück rumliegen



perfekt mann^^


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Gekocht finde ich sie besser...


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gekocht finde ich sie besser...



...ich auch?


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> ...ich auch?


Ja.


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

OKay ..cool ...was eigentlich ^^?


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> OKay ..cool ...was eigentlich ^^?


Habe ich vergessen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Habe ich vergessen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 laaangweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> laaangweilig
> ...


Achja? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Februar 2009)

Skatero, wohnst du in der Nähe von Nürnberg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achja?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja >.<


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Skatero, wohnst du in der Nähe von Nürnberg?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein ich wohne in der Schweiz.
Falls du das wegen meines Wohnort meinst, dass ist die Hauptstadt vom Imperium (Warhammer).


----------



## Kronas (21. Februar 2009)

rofl mirs grad ein witz eingefallen

Was ist die Meldung bei WoW, die Buffed.de Mods am meisten hassen?

Es gibt nichts zu bannen!

*wegrofl*

btw: 2,5k posts


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Skatero, wohnst du in der Nähe von Nürnberg?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da steht doch ganz klar Altdorf...

BTW ..wollen wir mal über was sinnvolles reden?


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> rofl mirs grad ein witz eingefallen
> 
> Was ist die Meldung bei WoW, die Buffed.de Mods am meisten hassen?
> 
> ...


Schlechter Witz.^^


----------



## Kronas (21. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schlechter Witz.^^


sag nen besseren^^


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schlechter Witz.^^



Find ich auch ..glaube ich versteh den auch nicht richtig ...


----------



## neo1986 (21. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> rofl mirs grad ein witz eingefallen
> 
> Was ist die Meldung bei WoW, die Buffed.de Mods am meisten hassen?
> 
> ...


Nochmal Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den kapiere ich net.


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> BTW ..wollen wir mal über was sinnvolles reden?


Komm in den Buffed IRC und philosóphier mit ><


----------



## Kronas (21. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nochmal Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bei wow kommen ja immer solche meldungen, zB der zauber ist noch nicht bereit
und bei magie bannen zaubern eben 'Es kann nichts gebannt werden'
und was machen buffed moderatoren mit bösen usern?
genau bannen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> BTW ..wollen wir mal über was sinnvolles reden?


Was denn?


Kronas schrieb:


> sag nen besseren^^


hmm ah ok.
Was ist das Schlechteste an WoW?


Spoiler



Alles


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Komm in den Buffed IRC und philosóphier mit ><




Wenn ich ehrlich bin ..kenne ich mich mit IRC nicht aus ..absolut ka wie sowas geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei wow kommen ja immer solche meldungen, zB der zauber ist noch nicht bereit
> und bei magie bannen zaubern eben 'Es kann nichts gebannt werden'
> und was machen buffed moderatoren mit bösen usern?
> genau bannen!
> ...


Ahja...
ich kann darüber nichtmal lächeln o_O


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin ..kenne ich mich mit IRC nicht aus ..absolut ka wie sowas geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zam  hatten Blogeintrag zu wie es funzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein ich wohne in der Schweiz.
> Falls du das wegen meines Wohnort meinst, dass ist die Hauptstadt vom Imperium (Warhammer).


o.0
gibt nähmlich auch nort nahe nürnberg, der so heist...
frag mich aber , ob da auch WAR-zocker wohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (21. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei wow kommen ja immer solche meldungen, zB der zauber ist noch nicht bereit
> und bei magie bannen zaubern eben 'Es kann nichts gebannt werden'
> und was machen buffed moderatoren mit bösen usern?
> genau bannen!
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja Meinst das da ZAM vor seinem Rechner sitzt drückt die taste und über seinem Kopf steht Es giebt nix zu bannen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

key schau ich gleichma...


----------



## Kronas (21. Februar 2009)

vor 8 Minuten

sachtma gehts noch?


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Und wieder alles ruhig


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Nein ich kann nicht mehr aufhören You Spin Me 'Round von Dope zu hören.


----------



## neo1986 (21. Februar 2009)

Hier is ganzschön Totehose. Is das immer so???


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Auf Youtube diskutieren sie immer, ob dieser Song von Marilyn Manson oder Dope ist?
Es gibt das Lied auch unter dem Namen von Dope oder Marilyn Manson.


----------



## Kangrim (21. Februar 2009)

Lol wie kann man den nicht verstehen? xD


----------



## Dracun (21. Februar 2009)

kangrim komm in icq oder irc^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Februar 2009)

huhu zusammen


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Hier is ganzschön Totehose. Is das immer so???


Nein nur wenn du hier bist.


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Hier is ganzschön Totehose. Is das immer so???


Nein ist es nicht, nur manchmal haben welche keine lust hier zu posten also zieht sich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (21. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein nur wenn du hier bist.


Hab ichs doch gewusst.


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

IRC is doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Februar 2009)

mir ist langweilig...


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> mir ist langweilig...


Mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (21. Februar 2009)

Dann spielen wir dochn Forengame^^


DanB


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Ist hier ein Tank von Averland der mit Warp Hafen will?^^


----------



## neo1986 (21. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> mir ist langweilig...


Kannst ja ein neuen Threat erstellen mit ner Umfrage. Is dir Langeweilig: Ja [ ] Nein [ ]

Is ziemlich das niveau der threats in der letzten zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Mir auch -.-


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Wir haben ja länger als eine halbe Stunde für eine ganze Seite. oO


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ist hier ein Tank von Averland der mit Warp Hafen will?^^




Hab Dunkeltrost fast voll ..bin zwar hexenjäger ..aber das könnte ich sicher durchtanken x.x


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wir haben ja länger als eine halbe Stunde für eine ganze Seite. oO


Tjo... du schreibst halt zu wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Nein. Da mache ich sicher zu viel Schaden und du verlierst Aggro. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo... du schreibst halt zu wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich schreibe genug. Oder sogar zu viel, darum habe ich jetzt leider ein Doppelpost gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein. Da mache ich sicher zu viel Schaden und du verlierst Aggro.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub ich nicht x)


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich schreibe genug.


Meinste? :>


----------



## DanB (21. Februar 2009)

Kennt wer die eng. übersetzung zu -> allesgeliebter?   wird das so zusammengeschrieben??



DanB


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Ich find das voll fies. Ich war etwa 10 mal in den Krypten und ein paar mal im Warpklingentunnel. Aber habe nie ein Wachpostenteil bekommen.
Ein Maschinist den ich kenne, geht in die Krypten und bekommt 3 Teile. Und nach einmal Warp auch noch 1 Teil. -.-


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

Also hast kaum Wachposten :? (nochmal zu eben) Dann ist es unrealistisch das du die aggro klaust ..stirbst vllt an nem cleave ...aber agro klaust sicher nid ...

Zum ganzen loot systhem ..es is recht frustrierend ... da hast du wohl Recht : /

Aber in LV dann droopt (meines erachtens) fast nur Hexenjäger zeugs ^^


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Wieviel Stärke hast du?^^


----------



## DanB (21. Februar 2009)

Ich will ne Übersetzung!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


DanB


----------



## neo1986 (21. Februar 2009)

Hab leider ne 5 in Englisch.


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

950~str
420~ Ballistik (...wer brauch des schon hrhr)
30% Rüstungs ignore
28%crit
8% chance das michn gegner crittet 
6200~ hp
(Unpuffed alles)


Ajo wegen allesgeliebter ---> "all loved"    sagt jedenfalls der google übersetzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (21. Februar 2009)

Würde aber sagen truelove


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Hab leider ne 5 in Englisch.


wie gehtn das?


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

962 str
547 Ballistik
crit 18% -.-
14.5 % [...]
5880 hp
Alles ohne Buffs.


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> wie gehtn das?


Ich habe eine 5.5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (21. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Hab leider ne 5 in Englisch.




wirklich jetzt??


DanB


Edit: all loved ist glaube ich zu direkt übesetzt ^^


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

truelove = wahre Liebe :>


Be loved oder all loved ..ist schon richtig.


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 5.5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WtF


----------



## neo1986 (21. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> wie gehtn das?



Ich kann einfach keine Sprachen komme mit den Zeiten nicht zurecht.



DanB schrieb:


> wirklich jetzt??
> 
> 
> DanB



Jop ne glatte 5


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WtF


Ich bin Schweizer 1=6 2=5 usw...


----------



## neo1986 (21. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin Schweizer 1=6 2=5 usw...


Ich leider net -.-


----------



## DanB (21. Februar 2009)

Französisch hätte ich ja noch verstanden(habs schon seit dem 4ten Jahr und kann so ca. gerade mal sagen wer ich bin und wo ich herkomme xDD), aber eng. die Weltsprache schlecht hin, ne, das ist No Go. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

Hm ...


naja


nochmal

beloved (zusammen geschrieben) =   geliebter 

allesgeliebter gibts leider nicht ...


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin Schweizer 1=6 2=5 usw...


Achso

@ Neo:
Englisch - ich kann es auch nicht und hab doch ne 3, musst dich ja nicht wirklich anstrengen dabei


----------



## DanB (21. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Hm ...
> 
> 
> naja
> ...




und wie soll ich jetzt sagen, mein allesgeliebter kater   *schnief* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Ich bin Schweizer 1=6 2=5 usw...

Seit wann gibts halbe Noten aufm zeugniss??


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

Bin ma afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wehe hier is alles schlafen wenn ich wieder da bin x)


Edit:


my beloved cat. = mein geliebter Kater/ meine geliebte Katze

und wenn das *schnief* dazu gehört würde ich das mit ..öhhhm   *schnief* einfach so lassen xD


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Bin ma afk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was tuste dann? xD

@ Dan B
5.5 = 2, nur eine sehr gute bei uns heißt das 1,5 ^^


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Bin ma afk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich gehe mal schlafen.









Edit: War nur ein Scherz.


----------



## neo1986 (21. Februar 2009)

DanB schrieb:


> Französisch hätte ich ja noch verstanden(habs schon seit dem 4ten Jahr und kann so ca. gerade mal sagen wer ich bin und wo ich herkomme xDD), aber eng. die Weltsprache schlecht hin, ne, das ist No Go.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also verstehen tu ich ja alles aber in den tests die ganzen Zeiten..... da komm ich immer durcheinander kann mir es auch echt nicht merken -.-


----------



## DanB (21. Februar 2009)

LoL Skatero, GZ zu 1.000 Beiträgen in Gott und die Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Danke danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (21. Februar 2009)

DanB schrieb:


> LoL Skatero, GZ zu 1.000 Beiträgen in Gott und die Welt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Man bei mir geht der komiche assistent nicht -.-


----------



## DanB (21. Februar 2009)

Was ist das eig. fürn komisches Fiech was bei dir die ganze Zit auf der Stelle rumrennt, Skatero.


neo, in welche Klasse gehst du denn, vllt ist da ja noch was zu retten xDD


DanB


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was tuste dann? xD



Werf ich ein "Halbes" Fass Dynamit auf dahin wo du wohnst ...

*ist alles absichtlich so geschrieben*


...jezt wirklich afk ^^


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

DanB schrieb:


> und wie soll ich jetzt sagen, mein allesgeliebter kater   *schnief*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es gibt schon immer halbe Noten im Zeugnis. 6=1 5.5=1.5 oder nicht?



DanB schrieb:


> Was ist das eig. fürn komisches Fiech was bei dir die ganze Zit auf der Stelle rumrennt, Skatero.
> DanB


Eine Figur aus einem Anime. (Soul Eater)


----------



## neo1986 (21. Februar 2009)

DanB schrieb:


> Was ist das eig. fürn komisches Fiech was bei dir die ganze Zit auf der Stelle rumrennt, Skatero. *Bei mir?*
> 
> 
> neo, in welche Klasse gehst du denn, vllt ist da ja noch was zu retten xDD
> ...


10 hab noch ein halbes Jahr da geht nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es gibt schon immer halbe Noten im Zeugnis. 6=1 5.5=1.5 oder nicht?


Also direkt auf den Zeugnis stehen die nicht.
Bei uns stehen nur ganze noten.


----------



## DanB (21. Februar 2009)

Man, wie viel man immer nachlesen muss, wenn man mal kurz wech ist.... tztztz


DanB


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also direkt auf den Zeugnis stehen die nicht.
> Bei uns stehen nur ganze noten.


Achso bei un stehen auch Halbe.


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achso bei un stehen auch Halbe.


Die Schweiz ist halt ein wenig anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (21. Februar 2009)

ICh mach mich mal vom Acker.

Viel Spaß noch.

Bye


----------



## DanB (21. Februar 2009)

Naja, hast du das 15 Punkte System oder nur wie ich von 1-6.


Ach Neo, dann machste nur bis zu Zehnten(?), dann haste ja jetzt auch den kack MSA vor dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Nacht


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

Nur von 1-6.
cya Neo


----------



## DanB (21. Februar 2009)

Jetzt sind wir alleine.


Edit:

Naja, bin auch erstmal weg, zocke ein bisschen WarRock^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

"allein allein...."


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

KriegRockt? Also ich finde das nicht.
Wobei PeaceRock würde komisch klingen.
Oder heisst das auf Deutsch Kriegstein?


----------



## DanB (21. Februar 2009)

Ich würde aufs erste tippen, da es ein Ego-Shooter ist.


----------



## Mondryx (21. Februar 2009)

Soa...bin auch noch da, nur momentan am zocken. Hab ja meine Prüfungen hinter mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Edit:
Ach mondryx ><
Abend^^


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

hiho


----------



## Syane (21. Februar 2009)

Re x) 

Gut ihr seid noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Februar 2009)

Ja, ich hab mir Wall-E gekauft, aber noch nicht angesehen wie fandet ihr ihn?


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Re x)
> 
> Gut ihr seid noch da
> 
> ...


WB^^


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab mir Wall-E gekauft, aber noch nicht angesehen wie fandet ihr ihn?


Hab ihn noch nicht gesehen.

@ Syane: Wb.


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

LAAANGWEILIG^^


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Gibts nen Scanner wieoft in diesem Thread das wwort "Langweilig" schon gepostet worden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?  Das würd mich jezt gerade brennend interessieren ..wirklich x)


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

SuFu?
Dann alle "langeweilig" vom Nachtschwärmer heraussuchen. Du musst einfach dein Auge als Scanner benutzen.


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Lustig ..das mit der sufu hab ich mir auch gedacht ..aber wär ne scheiß arbeit :>


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Februar 2009)

ich bin müde und schlaf was...
nacht...


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ich bin müde und schlaf was...
> nacht...


Gute nacht, schlaf gut


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Such dir ein Diener, kein Sklave!
Bezahl jemand mit inGamegeld.

Ps: Ich mache es nicht.


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Tschusss Moon schlaf gut

@Skatero .. mist ...


----------



## Silenzz (22. Februar 2009)

N'Abend


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

N8 @ Moon
Abend @ Silenzz


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

500 mal müsste es vorgekommen sein, ist jetzt nur ne runde zahl, weil es gibt 25 seiten voll in der sufu mit den wort, jede seite umfasst 20 Posts...

Edit:
Abend Silenzz


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

500 mal. Das ist ja gar nicht viel.


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> 500 mal. Das ist ja gar nicht viel.


Finde ich auch, aber kann sein das ich mich irre, kann sein das die Sufu mehr als 20 Posts pro Seite anzeigt, habs net durchgezählt^^


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Aber oft wird auch "laaangweilig" geschrieben. Das zählt es ja nicht oder?


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber oft wird auch "laaangweilig" geschrieben. Das zählt es ja nicht oder?


k.A wie das die Sufu auswertet, denke das zählt dann aber nicht rein


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Wie kann man seine Suche auf ein Thread reduzieren?


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2009)

Unten unter der letzten Antwort "Suche im Thema nach..."


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie kann man seine Suche auf ein Thread reduzieren?


Direkt im Thread ist unten immer ne Zeile [Suche im Thema nach...]

edit: Abend Selor, du Reinplatzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Hui grad voll das coole Lied übern winamp stream gehört!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIt1I8HoNu8

Gefällt sicherlich nicht jedem das Lied ^^ ... der Videoclicp dazu ist dieses Portal spiel glaub ich ...(sollte man sich nicht unbedingt dazu ansehen)


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Jap ist Portal - eines der besten Rätselspiele der letzten Jahre


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Jau das spiel ist geil ..nur hab ich kopfweh von dem Lied+Video bekommen ^^  

verkrafte beides zusammen nicht hrhr ...

..übrigens weis ich bis heute noch nicht wie das Spiel ausgeht (wills auch nicht wissen) ...könnte es zwar im Internet sicher nachlesen ...aber spiele es abundzu bei nem freund ..irgendwann hab ichs.


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

langweilig: 25 Seiten 
laangweilig:3 Posts  
laaangweilig: 16 posts
laaaangweilig: 13 posts

pro Seite hat es 25 Posts

Mist jetzt habe ich es doch getan.


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Jau das spiel ist geil ..nur hab ich kopfweh von dem Lied+Video bekommen ^^
> 
> verkrafte beides zusammen nicht hrhr ...
> 
> ..übrigens weis ich bis heute noch nicht wie das Spiel ausgeht (wills auch nicht wissen) ...könnte es zwar im Internet sicher nachlesen ...aber spiele es abundzu bei nem freund ..irgendwann hab ichs.


AAAAALSOOOO
....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> langweilig: 25 Seiten
> laangweilig:3 Posts
> laaangweilig: 16 posts
> laaaangweilig: 13 posts
> ...


Also 657 Posts? Trotzdem noch recht wenig =O


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Die Tetrismelodie finde ich besser, aber das Lied ist nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Edit: 
TEEETRIS


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Uah tetris... ich mochte das Spiel nie xD


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Aber die Melodie ist doch genial.


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Stimmt die Tetris Melodie ist echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Summe ich manchmal in der Schule wenn alles leise ist x)


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Stimmt die Tetris Melodie ist echt geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der mathearbeit *g*


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Haha der ist gut xD


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Warhammer + Tetrismelodie = imbamix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (22. Februar 2009)

Ich versteh nicht was man an dem spiel mögen kann ^^

Aber das mit der Mathearbeit ist ne super Idee


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Hmmmm ...najo ich setz mich mal an ne neue Signatur ... werd wohl nicht mehr soviel posten ab jezt ...btw in dem Battle wird meine ma wieder voll ablosen ..was soll denn das xD


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Warhammer + Tetrismelodie = imbamix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ich töte dich!* * Im Hintergrund spielt eine ... nein keine Kampfmusik ... es ist die TETRISMELODIE*^^


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Endlich Gruppe für Warp voll ^^


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Endlich Gruppe für Warp voll ^^



Weis doch ehh keiner wovon du redest ... und wenn du mich vorhin hättest Tanken lassen würdet ihr jezt schon durch sein ^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Von was redet Skatero eigentlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Glaub ich nicht.^^
Von Warhammer rede ich.


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Warpklingen Tunnel ..eine Endgame Instanz in Altdorf (Menschen Hauptstadt ..ähnlich wie SW  in wow) in Warhammer Online.



Skatero schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht.^^





Razyl schrieb:


> Von was redet Skatero eigentlich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Aha.
Ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich verspüre den Drang BIA hells Highway nochmal durchzuspielen ><


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Was ist das? oO


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Nabend Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was ist das? oO


Brother in Arms Hells Highway


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Achso.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub ich spiel auch mal BIA wieder durch. Hab aber nur den ersten Teil :/


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Shef, dein titel ist langweilig.^^


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Titel? Was fürn Titel bitte schön?


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Veteran ... Veteran>all


...wobei ..hab mir schon überlegt mich Kürbiskind zu nennen ~~


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Unter deinem Avatar.
Oder Kürbiskopf?


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Achso das meisnt du. Ich steh halt dazu das ich ein Veteran bin. Mir fällt auch nichts besseres ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Achso das meisnt du. Ich steh halt dazu das ich ein Veteran bin. Mir fällt auch nichts besseres ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach komm jeden fällt was ein xD


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Mir aber nicht, ich bin unkreativ und hab überhaupt kein Phantasie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Mir fällt auch nichts zu Soul Eater ein.
*Tetrismelodie summ*


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mir fällt auch nichts zu Soul Eater ein.
> *Tetrismelodie summ*


Oh gott.
Du und und Dein Tetris xD


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Ich wüsste bei mir auch gar nichts. Soll ich was nehmen was mit Anime zu tun hat, oder doch was mit Games... ist doch alles schwer. 

Wieso summst du die Tetrismelodie? Ich kann nicht summen grade, und wenn würde das eh von meinem Headset übertönt. Volle Lautsterke Death Metal ist immer noch das beste. Zwar nicht für die Ohren aber sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Apropos Riddick... da kommt ja dieses jahr auch ne neuauflage und dazu ein neues Kapitel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Death Note + Tetris + Metal


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Wieso Apropos Riddick? Haben wir da drüber geredet?^^ Ich hab den Film noch nichtmals gesehen :/


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wieso Apropos Riddick? Haben wir da drüber geredet?^^ Ich hab den Film noch nichtmals gesehen :/


Ich hab deine Signatur gesehen xD


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Achso, das ist Riddick? *g* 

Das Video gefällt mir irgendwie nicht. Death Note fand ich zwar nen geilen Anime aber das mit der Tetris-Metal Musik ist echt zu viel :/


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hör nur die Musik.


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Ja das ist Riddick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Wenn du nur die Musik hörst, zieh dir das doch runter? ^^

Weiss ich ja jetzt immerhin wer der Kerl in meiner Sig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mal pennen, muss um 8Uhr aufstehen... Buffet essen :/


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Nacht She


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Ahjo gute Nacht. Und bleibt nicht zu lange wach, das ist nicht gut für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

gn8 shefanix


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ahjo gute Nacht. Und bleibt nicht zu lange wach, das ist nicht gut für euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach quatsch


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Habe kein Lust zu schlafen.


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

me²


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Ich will mal nach Afghanistan (oder so). Da soll es sehr schön usw. sein.


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Und außerdem ...wer wie ein echter Sith Lord aussehen will ..muss auch was dafür tun ..stimmts ..hab ich nich Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich will mal nach Afghanistan (oder so). Da soll es sehr schön usw. sein.


o_O


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Die Leute sind da sehr gastfreundlich. Das Essen ist gut. Die Luft ist klarer usw...


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Leute sind da sehr gastfreundlich. Das Essen ist gut. Die Luft ist klarer usw...


Du meinst wirklich Afghanistan? 
Ich will da erstmal nicht hin...


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube, da haben die meisten Leute einen falschen Eindruck.


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Sowas würd ich auch nur aus spaß sagen ^^

*flüstert Razyl zu*  ...ich glaub der Skatero kommt selten aus dem Haus ..und ließt weder Zeitung noch schaut er Fernsehen ...Internet ist auch nicht dafür gedacht sich zu informieren...

^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Das mag sein, aber ich will auch allgemein nicht in solche Länder.
Dort isses mir explizit zu heiß


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Jemand aus dem Ts hat davon erzählt. Der arbeitet dort.


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Aber jezt nich so Bundeswehr mäßig ..oderdoch?


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Viel glück ihn...^^


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Nein Radiomoderator oder so ähnlich.^^


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Funker ^^?


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Funker ^^?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Radio bundeswehr..."^^


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

xD    Ne naja ... glaube der schlechte Ruf dieses landes als Reiseziel rührt daher ..das in den Nachrichten "wenn es denn mal passiert" sofort nen riesen Trubel um irgend ne Entführung gibt ...

In Deutschland werden warscheinlich viel mehr Leute umgebracht ...oderso ..is grad zu spät zum großartig nachdenken.


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2009)

So gute nacht euch, schlaft gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

*winke*  Machs jut ^^


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## DanB (22. Februar 2009)

So, ich hau auch mal rein, gute Nacht wünsche ich euch allen.


DanB


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

n8i bin auch ma schlafen.


----------



## Zonalar (22. Februar 2009)

NAcht Du^^


----------



## Manoroth (22. Februar 2009)

zomfg jetzt sind se alle tot


----------



## Zonalar (22. Februar 2009)

Ich bin noch wach^^^GTO ist der beste Anime ever. Ich schau ihn mir jezz zum 2. Mal.


----------



## busaku (22. Februar 2009)

Moinsen :>

moah.. ich versteh nicht, wie Leute "Meister der Lehren" überleben *G* Ich sterbe hier grade 1000 Tode ^^

greetz


----------



## Raheema (22. Februar 2009)

Ich wollt schon immer mal der erste sein hier !!!!

ich eröffne das thema


Moin leute 
wie gehts euch so?


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. Februar 2009)

grüße vom orc'sen


----------



## Raheema (22. Februar 2009)

Schöne grüße von den Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Schöne Grüße von dem... Idioten *g*


----------



## Raheema (22. Februar 2009)

NIcht lustig ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Februar 2009)

wer hat n phönixküken? ich hab n phönixküken. alter bin ich toll *gg*


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Februar 2009)

@ busaku: acab? hrhr nice =)


----------



## Raheema (22. Februar 2009)

Wo hast du ein Phönikücken her? 
TdM ?


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Wenn es das aus TdM ist sag ich nur: Ich hab schon seit mehreren Monaten meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Februar 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Wo hast du ein Phönikücken her?
> TdM ?


jo. erster run mim dk gleich gedroppt und gleich bekommen^^
war bestimmt gottes weg danke dafür zu sagen dass ich (dd) getankt hab^^


----------



## Raheema (22. Februar 2009)

ich hab den Phönix schreiter ^^
jaja den hab ich !!!


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Hehe, ich hab auch was tolles. Und zwar das Schlachtross vom Baron. Aber mir eh egal, hab mit WoW abgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. Februar 2009)

toll. willst du nen keks?
ich hab auch gekündigt. und es ist gut so!


----------



## Raheema (22. Februar 2009)

hmm das will ich auch °!!!!

aber ich hab auch das Kriegsmamut von archavon 10 !!!!
und das droppt she selten


----------



## Kangrim (22. Februar 2009)

Shefanix hat einen Bleach avatar Harharhar.^^


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Natürlich hab ich nen Bleach Avatar. Bleach ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Würd mir ja auch ne Signatur machen aber da Photoshop mich nicht mehr mag...


Btw: Dein Style gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. Februar 2009)

omg. mangas.


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Falsch. Anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nabend Skatero


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> omg. mangas.


Da hat jemand keine Ahnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. Februar 2009)

manga und anime ist grob das selbe oder?
ausser das eines als buch erscheint und das andere im fernsehen.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Seh ich genauso Skatero. Aber naja, ändern kann mans nicht. Btw, schon jemand Witchblade gesehen?


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> manga und anime ist grob das selbe oder? Nein
> ausser das eines als buch erscheint und das andere im fernsehen. Naja...



Nein habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Hmm ich schau nie Fern, insofern keine Ahnung *g*


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Im Fernsehen kommen in Deutschland/Schweiz eh fast keine anständigen Animes mehr. Alles zerschnitten.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Jop, und die Synchro ist auch unter aller Kanone. Kein Blut garnichts :/


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. Februar 2009)

oh mann.


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Wer bist du eigentlich?^^


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Ein Neuling der unsere Hobbys nicht versteht und akzeptiert :/


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Dann akzeptiere ich ihn auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Man du bist aber fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welcher Verein subbt eigentlich Soul Eater?^^


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. Februar 2009)

ich akzeptiere euer hobby und so neu bin ich nicht


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Da sagen deine Kommentare aber ein bisschen was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Man du bist aber fies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weiss ich gerade gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. Februar 2009)

mir gefällt nur dieser stil nicht. aber jeder wie es ihm beliebt.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Keine Folge auffem Rechner das du mal eben schauen kannst? Wollt mir das auch mal anschauen, der Anime soll ja gut sein.


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Also Ger Sub ist von:"Anime Extreme G:AX"


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Hmm, ich schaue grundsätzlich nur mit Eng sub :/


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Ja ich wollte von jetzt an Soul Eater auch mit Eng Subs schauen. Finde aber die eine Episode gerade nicht, habe kA wo Ff das gespeichert hat.


----------



## neo1986 (22. Februar 2009)

Nabend


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. Februar 2009)

amd


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## neo1986 (22. Februar 2009)

Mal wider nix los hier wie im Deutschen TV -.- und mein Urban Terror lieblings server is auch down


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Fernsehen ist sowieso Müll. Und was ist Urban Terror?


----------



## neo1986 (22. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Fernsehen ist sowieso Müll. Und was ist Urban Terror?


CS Kostenlos. Ziemlich gleiche Grafik......kann man sich eben Kostenlos downloaden.

Wo sind eigentlich die ganzen alten Hasen hin? B1ubb, Ohrensammler.... lange nix mehr von denen gehört.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Keine Ahnung wo die alle sind.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. Februar 2009)

durch mich ersetzt Oo


----------



## neo1986 (22. Februar 2009)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> durch mich ersetzt Oo


Ah Fusioniert oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zu einem dicken Ork


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. Februar 2009)

ich bin nicht dick, ich leide nur unter der schwerkraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (22. Februar 2009)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> ich bin nicht dick, ich leide nur unter der schwerkraft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


War auf dein Bild bezogen und orks sind nunmal dick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. Februar 2009)

frechheit *schmollend in der ecke stehend*


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Nabend ...was is hia schon feierabend oO


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Nabend, und wieso Feierabend? Ich hab mein PS wieder und mach grad ne Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (22. Februar 2009)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> frechheit *schmollend in der ecke stehend*


Ok du bist kein dicker ork du bist ein ganz schöner dünner ork der unter schwerkraft leidet und als kleines kind so schwere sachen aufem Rücken tragen musste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. Februar 2009)

das ist gut beschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (22. Februar 2009)

Nabend

@Shefanix kannst du bei dem bild vielleicht die silluetten weg bekommen? http://www.pride-rock.com/images/background.jpg
nur die figuren das da nur die sonne bleibt.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Ich könnts mal versuchen, aber wenn dann morgen erst. Wollte gleich noch nen bisschen lesen.


----------



## neo1986 (22. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich könnts mal versuchen, aber wenn dann morgen erst. Wollte gleich noch nen bisschen lesen.


Ja lass dir zeit so lange es nicht die ganze woche dauer. Schreib mir dan einfach ne PM vielleicht bin ich ja morgen auch wieder hier.


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Jop mach ich, aber ich kann für nichts garantieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Februar 2009)

hiho...


----------



## neo1986 (22. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jop mach ich, aber ich kann für nichts garantieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja wäre echt cool wenn du es machen könntes. Danke.


----------



## Graveone (22. Februar 2009)

hiho ich weiß nic hwas ich machen soll


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. Februar 2009)

bin mal in meinem heia bettchen, gn8


----------



## neo1986 (22. Februar 2009)

Hi und bye

Ich mach mich vorerst auch mal vom acker.

G8


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

Gute Nacht euch


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Februar 2009)

<- hatt im moment langweile


----------



## Shefanix (22. Februar 2009)

<- Geht sofort Offline um "Biss zur Mittagstund" weiter zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also gute Nacht schon einmal.


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2009)

Ich gehe jetzt auch offline.
Gute Nacht euch allen. Wahrscheinlich bis morgen.


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Februar 2009)

Ich geh jetzt mal off, bis auf wiedersehen...


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Februar 2009)

BlaBlaBla

jetzt is nix los ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (23. Februar 2009)

war in letzter zeit etwas inaktiv oO..wird mal wieder zeit für nen *postcounterpush*


----------



## Syane (23. Februar 2009)

xO zZ zZzzZ... zZz

Werd wohl gleich auchma inne heija gehen ...


----------



## Thrawns (23. Februar 2009)

Müsst ihr morgen etwas früh raus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2009)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Heute nicht los was?


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2009)

Jo irgendwie stimmt das. Und der Designthread ist mal wieder zu *g*


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Dann könnten sie ja hier herkommen.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2009)

Die sind jetzt alle Offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (23. Februar 2009)

huhu...shefanix komm doch irc mir is es langeweilig^^


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2009)

Achso, ja Moment ^^


----------



## Syane (23. Februar 2009)

Nabend ...boa ihr habts ma wieder geschafft ..Design thread geschrottet tsts...


----------



## Kronas (23. Februar 2009)

moin
und danke skatero dein avatar hat mich derart psychisch terrorisiert, dass ich angefangen hab soul eater zu gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin mitlerweile bei folge 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Ich habe nichts gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (23. Februar 2009)

Nabend kann nur kurz 

Shefanix haste schon am bild rumgebastelt?


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> moin
> und danke skatero dein avatar hat mich derart psychisch terrorisiert, dass ich angefangen hab soul eater zu gucken
> 
> 
> ...


Ist doch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2009)

Nabend ihr 3. 

Und wegen dem Bild, hab leider keine Zeit gefunden, ich versuch gleich mal ebend-


----------



## neo1986 (23. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Nabend ihr 3.
> 
> Und wegen dem Bild, hab leider keine Zeit gefunden, ich versuch gleich mal ebend-


Ja kein Problem mach es wenn es dir passt. 
ich bin dan mal wider weg vieleicht später wider da.


----------



## Kronas (23. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ist doch gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2009)

Ahjo, Bye dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ichs schaff, schick ichs dir.


----------



## Dracun (23. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Nabend ...boa ihr habts ma wieder geschafft ..Design thread geschrottet tsts...



für nix^^ meiner meinung nach^^.... denn das mit den Pron oder net sollte am besten dort abgeklärt werden damit alle sich das durchlesen die da mit machen wollen...denn net jeder hat chatzilla bzw mirc..oder kommt damit klar^^ also wo sonst wenn net da abklären^^


----------



## Syane (23. Februar 2009)

Extra thread aufmachen " Was ist pr0n" wenn dann gemeckert wird ...dann auf den Design Thread verweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (23. Februar 2009)

mir is dat echt jacke...nur manchmal is es schon komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;-)


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

is das pron? mein pc is abgestürtzt !!! help ...

...r.i.p. designfred


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Ist ja nur für 2 Stunden. Beruhigt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (23. Februar 2009)

^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Februar 2009)

Abend ...
Ja ich lebe noch...
Gute nacht...


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Ich schaue jetzt Soul Eater weiter.


----------



## Dracun (23. Februar 2009)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN ICH WILL MICH NET BERUHIGEN...............^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
.... *grins*


----------



## Syane (23. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend ...
> Ja ich lebe noch...
> Gute nacht...


^

Hi und bye oO


----------



## Kronas (23. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> ^^


die informationen dieses posts überschwämmen mich regelrecht!


----------



## Syane (23. Februar 2009)

Is doch egal is Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso und fürs Protokoll ..ich belächel die Situation damit ... also hiermit ---> ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Februar 2009)

ich verstehs au ned warum er zu is, immer hin gings ja bei dem pr0n um ein Bild und beim pc abgekackt auch drum das das im bildchenmachen passiert is, war schon ein wenig offtopic aber das ging ja noch :/ naja egal 2 stunden haltn wa shcon aus ^^

und was läuft hier noch so ^^

lg


----------



## Dracun (23. Februar 2009)

stimmt mefi...aber egal...so is halt buffed^^


----------



## Lillyan (23. Februar 2009)

Ich habe von Anfang an gesagt: Das Battle darf gern dort bekannt gegeben werden, alle weiteren Details sollte man allerdings in einer Gruppe klären und am besten auch dort immer das Battle nochmal posten, damit man es auf den ersten Blick findet. Sollte das für euch zu viel Verwaltungsaufwand sein eine Gruppe zu erstellen mache ich das gerne und man braucht noch nicht einmal irgendein Irc dafür. Der Designthread ist nicht für seitenlange Diskussionen über nicht selbstgemachte Bilder gedacht oder um sinnlos zu spammen.



> von Zorkal auf die Idee gebracht, habe ich mir gedacht, man könnte ja einen Thread aufmachen, indem entworfene Bilder reingestellt, und von der nächsten Person bewertet werden. Ähnlich wie im Signatur-Thread außer, dass hier alles selbst gemacht sein muss.
> 
> Selbstverständlich sind das Austauschen von Tipps und Tricks sowie Hinweise auf passende Anfänger- und Fortgeschrittenenprogramme erlaubt und erwünscht.
> 
> ...



Dies ist der Sinn des Threads. Ende.


----------



## Tabuno (23. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich habe von Anfang an gesagt: Das Battle darf gern dort bekannt gegeben werden, alle weiteren Details sollte man allerdings in einer Gruppe klären und am besten auch dort immer das Battle nochmal posten, damit man es auf den ersten Blick findet. Sollte das für euch zu viel Verwaltungsaufwand sein eine Gruppe zu erstellen mache ich das gerne und man braucht noch nicht einmal irgendein Irc dafür. Der Designthread ist nicht für seitenlange Diskussionen über nicht selbstgemachte Bilder gedacht oder um sinnlos zu spammen.


/sign


----------



## Dracun (23. Februar 2009)

1. nicht sinnlos...2. gehört das zum nun mal dazu zum battle bzw design thread

aber egal ...


----------



## Kronas (23. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich habe von Anfang an gesagt: Das Battle darf gern dort bekannt gegeben werden, alle weiteren Details sollte man allerdings in einer Gruppe klären und am besten auch dort immer das Battle nochmal posten, damit man es auf den ersten Blick findet. Sollte das für euch zu viel Verwaltungsaufwand sein eine Gruppe zu erstellen mache ich das gerne und man braucht noch nicht einmal irgendein Irc dafür. Der Designthread ist nicht für seitenlange Diskussionen über nicht selbstgemachte Bilder gedacht oder um sinnlos zu spammen.


Lilliyan wirkt Knallharte_Antwort auf Ausreden
Ausreden stirbt


----------



## Lillyan (23. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> 1. nicht sinnlos...2. gehört das zum nun mal dazu zum battle bzw design thread
> 
> aber egal ...


Gut, dann erklär mir, warum ein "Mein PC ist abgekratzt"-Post sinnvoll in einem Bilderbewertungsthread ist.


----------



## Kronas (23. Februar 2009)

> wuaaaaaaaahh ... verdammte kagge musste pc neustarten und hab dabei vergessen die psd von meiner sig zu speichern ...... heul wuaaaah


najaa eine bessere erklärung als 'einige leute haben vielleicht auf ein bild von ihm gewartet oder sonstwas und das ist die erklärung warum sie warten müssen' kann ich da auch nicht rausholen @lillyan


----------



## Lillyan (23. Februar 2009)

Mhm, dann schreib ich demnächst auch in den Thread wie toll doch meine Pizza schmeckt, weil ich währenddessen einen Smily auf ein Postit gekritzelt habe... 

Wie dem auch sei: Der Thread ist wieder auf, ich habe den Anfangspost nochmal zitiert, damit man sieht warum es in dem Thread geht. Viel Spaß noch dabei :>


----------



## Zez (23. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich habe von Anfang an gesagt: Das Battle darf gern dort bekannt gegeben werden, alle weiteren Details sollte man allerdings in einer Gruppe klären und am besten auch dort immer das Battle nochmal posten, damit man es auf den ersten Blick findet. Sollte das für euch zu viel Verwaltungsaufwand sein eine Gruppe zu erstellen mache ich das gerne und man braucht noch nicht einmal irgendein Irc dafür. Der Designthread ist nicht für seitenlange Diskussionen über nicht selbstgemachte Bilder gedacht oder um sinnlos zu spammen.


qft

Im Ernst - ich muss Lili zustimmen, wir labern zuviel Offtopic im Designthread


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Februar 2009)

Naja hast schon en wenig recht aber ich würd meinen das es noch nicht offtopic genug dafür war ^^ wir sind eben auf Nachtschwärmerentzug :/

lg


----------



## Kronas (23. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Naja hast schon en wenig recht aber ich würd meinen das es noch nicht offtopic genug dafür war ^^ wir sind eben auf Nachtschwärmerentzug :/
> 
> lg


Vote 4 Tagschwärmer
Posten nur zwischen 6 und 21 Uhr erlaubt


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Dann dürfte man aber nur im Nachtschwärmer ODER Tagschwärmer posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Vote 4 Tagschwärmer
> Posten nur zwischen 6 und 21 Uhr erlaubt


Die idee war schon sooooo oft da , mods mögens ned wenn die leute da nur unsinn reden und posts farmen, kann ich aber au verstehen, können uns freuen das wir überhaupt nen spamthread haben ^^ sonst geht es ja in einem forum darum über sachen zu diskutieren und jemandem bei einem problem zu helfen, ned um spammen ^^ (dafür gibts IRC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

lg


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Aber mit meiner Idee würde es die Posts insgesamt verringern.


----------



## RAV88 (23. Februar 2009)

nabend @all


----------



## Syane (23. Februar 2009)

Chat einbauen direkt auf der seite (die leute sind zu bequem externe sachen zu benutzen xP ) Und dann die Seite zum lahmen bringen x.x

*nid ernst gemeint ...oder doch?*


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Februar 2009)

Ich mag en Buffed irc irgendwie ned so richtig, im giga irc sind immer so bekoppte leute das is unterhaltsamer ^^

lg


----------



## Kangrim (23. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Chat einbauen direkt auf der seite (die leute sind zu bequem externe sachen zu benutzen xP ) Und dann die Seite zum lahmen bringen x.x
> 
> *nid ernst gemeint ...oder doch?*



Jo du bist zu faul zu uns ins irc zu kommen^^


----------



## Zonalar (23. Februar 2009)

Ich war baden... also hab ich von der Schliessung nix mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowieso wollte ich eh bald posten, dass ihr aufhören sollt zu spammen, sonst schliesst Lilly den Thread... da war ich wohl zu spät. Sry Lilly^^

Nunja, Ich hoffe du musstest nicht den "Wut-Eimer" benutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich war baden... also hab ich von der Schliessung nix mitbekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jetzt hier den Helden spielen jaja


----------



## Zonalar (23. Februar 2009)

Wenn du mich kennen würdest, wüsstest du, was ich von Schleimerei, Lügen und Betrügern halte...


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Argh das waren jetzt die schlechtesten eng Subs die ich je gelesen habe.


----------



## Kronas (23. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Argh das waren jetzt die schlechtesten eng Subs die ich je gelesen habe.


Wo denn


----------



## CharlySteven (24. Februar 2009)

alter oO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wuste schon immer wieso polizisten grün sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> alter oO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend, heute mal wieder von mir


----------



## Skatero (24. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2009)

Ich werde es warscheinlich bereuen...Hallo.


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich werde es warscheinlich bereuen...Hallo.


Oh Chopi taucht acuh mal wieder hier auf, guten Abend


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Februar 2009)

yay chopi im spamthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



boah zam war heude wieder schnell beim löschen des pornthreads ^^

lg


----------



## Lillyan (24. Februar 2009)

Genau... zam... 

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> yay chopi im spamthread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tja ZAM ist halt schnell, schneller als sein Schatten :>

Edit:
Lilly - Abend und du warst das mit den Löschen? Ok Dann bist du halt schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Februar 2009)

Es war Teamwork... ich glaub wir waren zu dritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es war Teamwork... ich glaub wir waren zu dritt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Acho ok.
Nagut dann wars super Teamarbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> yay chopi im spamthread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hey,ich bin immerhin Platz 7 hier im Thread was Posts angeht *g*


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> hey,ich bin immerhin Platz 7 hier im Thread was Posts angeht *g*


Platz 1 mit über 5k ~~ ICh wein gleich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. Februar 2009)

Ja gz Chopi.


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Platz 1 mit über 5k ~~


Get a Rl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Get a Rl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab ich nur abends im Winter ist nichts los - und mir ist dann langweilig


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Februar 2009)

oh lilly dacht du hast heut frei, weil ZAM heut schon den 72 Jungfrauen thread geschlossen hat dacht ich er wär heut zuständig für forumaufsicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Skatero (24. Februar 2009)

Hrhr, ich habe Dracun ünerholt *g*


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Februar 2009)

oh gott ich muss problemarbeit/erörterung die einleitung schreiben, in der verbalisier ich eine statistik aber mir fällt kein gudder anfangssatz ein :/ kann ned gleich schreiben "Die umfrage aus 2006 von APA und WHO ..." :/

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Februar 2009)

subba wenns ums helfen gehts sin se auf einmal alle ganz still Oo passt schon merk ich mir 

lg


----------



## Skatero (24. Februar 2009)

Ach wir sollten dir helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2009)

<---- hat Langeweile


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Februar 2009)

blah blah ich sitzt hier und zerbrich mir hier den kopf weil ich dat morgen haben muss und ihr lasst mich im regen stehn  muss au noch französisch lernen :/ ich geh unter und ihr seid alle schuld !!! *bösen blick aufsetz*

btw thema is klassengemeinschaft und in der statistik gehts um opfer von gewalt an schulen

so wem is langweilig ich brauch eh nur 5 sätzte in denen die statistik verbalisiert wird und eben en anfangssatz

lg


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> blah blah ich sitzt hier und zerbrich mir hier den kopf weil ich dat morgen haben muss und ihr lasst mich im regen stehn  muss au noch französisch lernen :/ ich geh unter und ihr seid alle schuld !!! *bösen blick aufsetz*


Wieso WIR?
Mach deine Ha´s doch selber =O


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Februar 2009)

ne wieso ich  keine lust :/

lg


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ne wieso ich  keine lust :/
> 
> lg


Weil du sie evtl. aufbekommen hast und nicht Wir?


----------



## Skatero (24. Februar 2009)

Hahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Februar 2009)

grml ich hass deutschunterrricht :/

lg


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> grml ich hass deutschunterrricht :/
> 
> lg


Was hasst du an der Schule nicht?


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Februar 2009)

hey ich geh ned ungern in die schule ich mag deutsch einfach ned :/ ich bin keiner von den leuten die freiwillig zur schule gehen (ich hab nimmer pflichtschule) und doch die schule hassen.

lg


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hey ich geh ned ungern in die schule ich mag deutsch einfach ned :/ ich bin keiner von den leuten die freiwillig zur schule gehen (ich hab nimmer pflichtschule) und doch die schule hassen.


Achso ok,braves Mefisthor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2009)

Sorry,dass ich nichts schreibe aber ich gucke Scrubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw. Glatzenmann @uri geller.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso ok,braves Mefisthor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich will eben richtig geld verdienen ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich will eben richtig geld verdienen ^^
> 
> lg


Und reich und berühmt werden? :>

Naja bin off guten Nacht euch


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und reich und berühmt werden? :>
> 
> Naja bin off guten Nacht euch


streich berühmt weg, vll werd ich einer von diesen geldgeilen managern die jeder hasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nacht razyl


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. Februar 2009)

namd...und wasn hier los?


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Februar 2009)

nabend .... ich mach französisch, chopi guggt scrubs und uri, und skatero is au irgendwo ^^

lg

Chopi est un véritable débutant de Image-traitement 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2009)

Der Glatzenmann hat seine Seele ausgekotzt.
Is ganz witzig.


----------



## Skatero (24. Februar 2009)

Mir ist doch egal was der Glatzenmann macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. Februar 2009)

hör auf mit französisch, das hab ich morgen <.<


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Der Glatzenmann hat seine Seele ausgekotzt.
> Is ganz witzig.


Erinnert mich an das Vincent Raven geräusch so wie du das sagst xD

lg

@whenlightbreaks: habs am freitach :/


----------



## Skatero (24. Februar 2009)

Zum Glück habe ich diese Woche nur 3 Lektionen am Tag Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und kein französisch.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Februar 2009)

so ich geh jetzt off und lernen, muss mir die französisch vokabeln reindrücken :/

lg


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. Februar 2009)

hf+gn8


----------



## Skatero (24. Februar 2009)

gn8 mefisthor


----------



## Skatero (24. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin dann auch mal off.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Februar 2009)

jo bis denne 
bin dan auch ma off bis denne


----------



## Crackmack (25. Februar 2009)

Wie die schon über der 3000 sind wtf o.O


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Februar 2009)

Nabnd  Razyl heut nich da ? ^^

lg


----------



## Tabuno (25. Februar 2009)

anscheinend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Februar 2009)

da sieht man ma was hier los is ohne razyl ^^ tote hose 

lg


----------



## Tabuno (25. Februar 2009)

giev a thema


----------



## Skatero (25. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> da sieht man ma was hier los is ohne Skatero ^^ tote hose
> 
> lg


Guten Abend

Ps: fixed


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (25. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> giev a thema




Fußball?


----------



## Arky (25. Februar 2009)

schönen guten abend!


----------



## Skatero (25. Februar 2009)

Nein kein Fussball.
Ich wäre für Runes of Magic. Habe heute einen Magier lv 10 und Priest lv 1 (sekundär) gemacht. Und habt ihr auch angefangen?
Edit: Ihr seid alle so langweilig.


----------



## Tabuno (25. Februar 2009)

22/8 priester schurke
edit sagt nix los hier bin ma weg


----------



## Skatero (25. Februar 2009)

Wenigstens jemand hat geantwortet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ich schaue Soul Eater weiter.


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Februar 2009)

Blubb blubb blubber blubb. BLubba !

Blubb


----------



## Arky (25. Februar 2009)

Was habt ihr denn heute so schönes gemacht?


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Februar 2009)

Französisch Vokabeln lernen :/, nachhilfe gegeben und ein wenig Bildbearbeitet. und selber so ?

lg


----------



## Arky (25. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte heute frei, also hab ich schön lange im bett gelegen, ja und heute abend hab ich dann noch volleyball gespielt, das wars schon für heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. Februar 2009)

Hatte heute nur 3 Stunden Schule. Dann habe ich noch andere Sachen getan.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Februar 2009)

klingt nach einem erlebnisreichen tag ^^

heut is au wieder garnichts los 

lg

@Skatero: 3 stunden ? lohnt sich da der weg in die schule überhaupt noch ^^


----------



## Skatero (25. Februar 2009)

Das sind nichtmal 10 Minuten mit dem Velo bis in die Schule.


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das sind nichtmal 10 Minuten mit dem Velo bis in die Schule.


Naja wir hatten ma nen 3 stunden tag aber dann war au nur die hälfte der klasse da ^^

lg


----------



## Skatero (25. Februar 2009)

Ich gehe mal off.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Februar 2009)

´n abend


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Februar 2009)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLOOOOOOOOOOOOO?


ECHO?
Echo...
echo...
cho...
o...
...
..
.


----------



## Arky (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo du!


----------



## Arky (25. Februar 2009)

na da beschwert er sich das keiner antwortet und da ist er selber so still ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Februar 2009)

So, bin Schlafen.
BinSchlafen...
inschlafen...
schlafen...
fen...
en...
n...
...
..
.


----------



## Arky (25. Februar 2009)

na gut dann geh ich auch mal bye bye, schlaft gut ^^


----------



## Daddelopi (26. Februar 2009)

n8


----------



## Syane (26. Februar 2009)

Ich packs auchma oO n8 Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> da sieht man ma was hier los is ohne razyl ^^ tote hose


Jop, ihr seid echt schwach ohne mich, am WE wird das hier anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abend und so


----------



## Tabuno (26. Februar 2009)

MDB2 Error: connect failed


----------



## Lillyan (26. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend *Restkamelle werf*


----------



## Tabuno (26. Februar 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Razyl
> 
> hast du freunde?
> hast du eine nPc?
> ...


lol


----------



## Razyl (26. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Guten Abend *Restkamelle werf*


Huhu lilly
@ Tabuno:
was Kramst du alte Quotes wieder raus=O?


----------



## Skatero (26. Februar 2009)

Nabend Leute
Jetzt seid ihr alle plötzlich ruhig


----------



## Tabuno (26. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Huhu lilly
> @ Tabuno:
> was Kramst du alte Quotes wieder raus=O?


hab das gefunden weil ich rausgefunden habe seitenzahlen einzugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. Februar 2009)

Man ich finde keinen guten Hintergrund für eine Signatur. Aber ihr dürft mir auch keinen zeigen, glaube ich. Weil es ist für den Wettbewerb.
Suche jetzt bei google. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hab das gefunden weil ich rausgefunden habe seitenzahlen einzugeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Glückwunsch *dir die Hand Schüttel* 
^^


----------



## Tabuno (26. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glückwunsch *dir die Hand Schüttel*
> ^^


jo und dann kommt sowas geiles


----------



## Razyl (26. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo und dann kommt sowas geiles


Wieso geil? Sind doch auch  nur fragen^^


----------



## Tabuno (26. Februar 2009)

hast du freunde ?^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hast du freunde ?^^


Ja hab ich,sogar einige, wieso auch nicht?


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja hab ich,sogar einige, wieso auch nicht?


is uncool


----------



## Razyl (26. Februar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> is uncool


Aha und weiter?


----------



## Skatero (26. Februar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> is uncool


Ja alleine in einem dunklen Raum 24/7 vor dem Pc zu sitzen, ist viel cooler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja alleine in einem dunklen Raum 24/7 vor dem Pc zu sitzen, ist viel cooler.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es sind bei Trolli nur 23 h pro tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es sind bei Trolli nur 23 h pro tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


keine unterstellungen bitte. es sind 25


----------



## Razyl (26. Februar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> keine unterstellungen bitte. es sind 25


Achso ok.
Ist Tabuno nun tot oder warum antwortet er nemmer?


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Februar 2009)

http://www.taz.de/1/leben/alltag/artikel/1...zt-rechte-marke
WTF?


----------



## Razyl (26. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> http://www.taz.de/1/leben/alltag/artikel/1...zt-rechte-marke
> WTF?


LOL!
Das wird ja noch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Februar 2009)

Ist zum Glück noch Zeit um Widerspruch einzulegen, ist ja mal total zum kotzen - die sollen den Begriff aus dem Register löschen!


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> http://www.taz.de/1/leben/alltag/artikel/1...zt-rechte-marke
> WTF?


http://typo3.freies-netzwerk-berlin.de/

schreib ma auch ne mail


----------



## Razyl (26. Februar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://typo3.freies-netzwerk-berlin.de/
> 
> schreib ma auch ne mail


YEAH massenmail


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Februar 2009)

Danke, hab das grade erst mitbekommen..
Bin dabei.


----------



## Syane (26. Februar 2009)

Darf ich jezt nimmer Hardcore sagen :s ?


----------



## Razyl (26. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Darf ich jezt nimmer Hardcore sagen :s ?


DOch kannst du, nur nichts gewerbliches damit anstellen mit den Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Februar 2009)

Darfst glaub nix mehr danach benennen, sprich Shows, Shirts, Shops, Lable und Parties (Gabba Hardcore ^^ - den gibts auch noch) dürfen sich weder so benennen noch das Wort aufdrucken usw. - und vorallem nicht verkaufen bzw. mit dem Namen werben.


----------



## Syane (26. Februar 2009)

Wie kann man nur so doof sein und sich nen Absolut allgemeinen und vorallem linken namen ...als Rechtsextremist sichern ... 

Fies

doof bedeutet nicht = Das das unabsichtlich war ... will nur keine anderen Ausdrücke benutzen


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so doof sein und sich nen Absolut allgemeinen und vorallem linken namen ...als Rechtsextremist sichern ...
> 
> Fies
> 
> doof bedeutet nicht = Das das unabsichtlich war ... will nur keine anderen Ausdrücke benutzen


weil es auch nazi hardcore gibt (stichwort hatecore) und weil die nase dann linke verklagen kann


----------



## Skatero (26. Februar 2009)

Ich sichere mir den Namen "Razyl". Und wisst ihr wen ich als erstes verklage?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Februar 2009)

Richtig, der will zum einen die Szene damit schädigen und ausserdem gelangen die Nazis damit unweigerlich an eine gewisse Publik..


----------



## Razyl (26. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich sichere mir den Namen "Razyl". Und wisst ihr wen ich als erstes verklage?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mach doch,kommst eh aber damit nicht durch also interessierts mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: So gehe nun auch off,bye bye.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Februar 2009)

Bringt ihm ja nischt weil du nix komertielles mit dem Namen machst. (:
Lalala..
Bei uns wird hier grad voll was vom Zaun gebrochen wegen der Aktion. :>
Edit: 3 Shirts bestellt <3


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (26. Februar 2009)

Jo ich bin gerade dabei was für meine Fachinterne Überprüfung (was für ein Kack Name) fertig zu machen und hör so nebenbei ein bisschen Maiden und Spamm das Buffed Forum zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Februar 2009)

Endlich ein Ort, wo ich spamen kann, ohne angeschwärzt zu werden^^




Spam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (27. Februar 2009)

/postcounter push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Ihr werden alle gaaaaaaaaanz müüüde ...Eure Augen werden schweeeeeeeeeeer.... Vodka Redbull und Dextro Energy hat keine Macht mehr über euch ...und alles was schwächer is sowiesoooooooooooooo nicht ....


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (27. Februar 2009)

Vodka Redbull schmeckt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem schlafe ich von Redbull und Dextro Energy ein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Februar 2009)

Letzt0r


----------



## Thrawns (27. Februar 2009)

Nacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (27. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Letzt0r



Wer ist hier Letzt0r? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (27. Februar 2009)

They takin the hobbits to isengard!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uE-1RPDqJAY...feature=related


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (27. Februar 2009)

Hähä letzter für heute Nacht, oder? Werde ich noch überboten werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (27. Februar 2009)

Was habt ihr nur aus dem Bachtschwärmer gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (27. Februar 2009)

*Der letzte sein will* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (27. Februar 2009)

ne


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (27. Februar 2009)

Buffed Forenzeit: 6.00 Uhr

Yeahh geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (27. Februar 2009)

Immer noch nich meine uhr zeit ncoh 6 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (27. Februar 2009)

männo :'-(


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Was habt ihr nur aus dem Bachtschwärmer gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was soll daraus gemacht worden sein? Er ist nett, nicht so gut wie früher aber nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abend


----------



## Kronas (27. Februar 2009)

woaaah omg
grad mit schurke t0.5 questreihe angefangen schon jetzt völlig zum kotzen


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

bäääm wie geht es euch??


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> bäääm wie geht es euch??


Gut - das Leben läuft so vor sich hin, wie gehts dir?


----------



## Kronas (27. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> bäääm wie geht es euch??


psychisch am tiefpunkt
muss in wow an die je 3 am weitesten entfernten (össis, wq und sili) reisen, da 12 viecher umhauen (welche meistens irgendeine besonderheit haben) >.<


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> psychisch am tiefpunkt



!

Ich auch DFO Server sind offline T.T  Will Spiiiiiiiiiiiiieeelen....


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ich auch DFO Server sind offline T.T  Will Spiiiiiiiiiiiiieeelen....


Armes Syane - hast ja den Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

mir geht es immer gut^^

weiß man doch^^ nur blöd keiner is im neuen gfx forum von uns^^


----------



## Kronas (27. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> !
> 
> Ich auch DFO Server sind offline T.T  Will Spiiiiiiiiiiiiieeelen....


was das denn


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Ich sitz mit 4 Leuten ja ..4 Leuten seid leztem Freitag praktisch jeden Abend/Nachmittag oder früh morgens im Ts ... das is nimmer feierlich ... außer den 2 Acc's die ich hab hats nur noch einer geschafft nen DFO Acc zu bekommen und zu spielen ^^^

SEID leztem Freitag ... Ich bin vorgestern sogar nachts/morgens um 3 Uhr im Wald joggen gegangen ...


EDIT: DFO = Darkfall Online :>


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> mir geht es immer gut^^
> 
> weiß man doch^^ nur blöd keiner is im neuen gfx forum von uns^^


Tja, mag wohl keiner das Forum xD


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Welches gfx forum?


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> !
> 
> Ich auch DFO Server sind offline T.T  Will Spiiiiiiiiiiiiieeelen....


Nabend Leute

wie ist dfo denn so?
oder noch gar nicht gespielt?


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

http://www.gfx-community.yooco.de/beta/

made bye vartez....und Razyl...hmm liegt wohl eher daran das ekiner von denen die dat kennen net on sind...du ei^^


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

was is dfo?


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Doch hab ich ... Also ...Hm das zu erläutern würd die Forenbandbreite sprengen ...nein habs ca 2 stunden angetestet ^gaaanz späät abends ...es gibt einen Server ..und 50.000 Accounts ... Ein server kann 50.00 Accounts beherbergen ...

Sprich es gibt in DFO nur einen Server xD Auf dem Alle Spieler spielen ... (Weil das Spiel ist seid release auf die 50.000 Accounts beschrenkt worden ;>

Es gibt pro rasse 3 startgebiete ...egal wo alles war hoffnungslos überfülltt ^^  Aber war echt geil ..bin durch die Geged gerannt hab Blumen gepflückt ..nen paar Bäume kaputt geschlagen (Fürs holz is ja klar) und steine zerkloppt ..kannst halt alles abbauen was du siehst :>


Nen Mob töten = Unmöglich ^^ weil die ja ne KI haben und wegrennen ...bzw 30 Spieler hinterher rennen ...und looten kann nunmal nur einer xD ...falls er denn stirbt ..


Bis jezt find ichs gut ..grafik mag ich auch .... Aber gibt Synchro Probleme daher sind die server offline.


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> was is dfo?


Du schnarchnase 
Darkfall Online steht oben doch bei Syanes Post =O^^
Das Forum ... ähem man kann kaum was erkennen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> EDIT: DFO = Darkfall Online :>






Dracun schrieb:


> was is dfo?


lesen du ei!


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

Kann man gegnerische Spieler weiterverarbeiten? oO


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

stand vorher noch net da...du brille du^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kann man gegnerische Spieler weiterverarbeiten? oO


wie in gta 2 zu hotdogs oder wie meinstes


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

Weiss auch nicht wie ich es meine...


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> stand vorher noch net da...du brille du^^


Wer hatten diese Farben für euer Forum ausgesucht? man erkennt ja kaum was auf der Startseite =O


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kann man gegnerische Spieler weiterverarbeiten? oO




Weiterverarbeiten ..man kann sie komplett leer looten ..wenn du stirbst ..verlierst du alles was du dabei hast.


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

is ja noch in bearbeitung^^...und im ständigen wandel...udn vorher war es auch net besser^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> stand vorher noch net da...du brille du^^


du editierst doch selbst am laufenden band. =P


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

bäääh einmal edit udn schon am laufenden band du bis ne marke^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> is ja noch in bearbeitung^^...und im ständigen wandel...udn vorher war es auch net besser^^


Ok,weil derzeit ist das Schwarz echt heftigst....


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> du bis ne marke^^


juhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Weiterverarbeiten ..man kann sie komplett leer looten ..wenn du stirbst ..verlierst du alles was du dabei hast.


Und wachst dann nackt in der nächstenbesten Stadt auf? *lol*


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Und wachst dann nackt in der nächstenbesten Stadt auf? *lol*


wie im rl eben (also sterben halt durch ohnmacht ersetzen)


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Februar 2009)

Abend


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

Hrhrhr. Das war heute wiedermal ein Fail für die Destros. 
Standen überall kurz vor unserer Festung. 90% ca.
Reikland hatten sie gelockt. 15 Min. vor wir wieder in Praag sind, hatten sie erst das 2. Tor auf. Rein kamen sie aber nicht wirklich.
Dann hatten wir Eataine blau gemacht und jetzt das Kadrintal. Hrhrhr


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Nich in ner stadt ^^

Du solltest aufjedenfall dein Zeug gut managen ...

Sobald du ne gute Rüstung hast ..auf die Bank ...solange bis du mehrere Gute rüstungen hast ..dann kanst du auchmal das bessere Zeug anziehen ...weil dann schmerzt es nicht wenn du es verlierst ... das Spiel ist sehr komplex ...

Spielerstädte z.B.   Du kannst deine Stadt aufbauen ..Wachen anheuern ...Mienen bauen ...oder Holzfäller lager ..was auch immer ...dafür npc's kaufen /bezahlen für deren arbeit das die das abbauen ...Kanonen alles ..es is so groß (An möglichkeiten)

Aber generell sehr gewöhnungsbedüftig ..und ..frustend kann es sein ...nichts für einsteiger ..absolut nicht..


----------



## Kronas (27. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie im rl eben (also sterben halt durch ohnmacht ersetzen)


Wenn mich ein paar Leute ohnmächtig finden dann wird mein Zeug normalerweise mitgenommen^^


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

nabend^^


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

Gibt es jetzt eine Trialversion?


----------



## Kronas (27. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Nich in ner stadt ^^
> 
> Du solltest aufjedenfall dein Zeug gut managen ...
> 
> ...


Holy shit^^


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Nein Skat... Der Ablauf ist so gewesen

Lezten Freitag haben sie angefangen 25.000 von insgesamt 50.000 Virtuellen Spieleversionen zu verkaufen (Kreditkarte Only)
Der Andrang war so groß das die server am abschmieren waren ...f5 dauerspammen in 10 Taps ...

dann am Sammstag weitere 15.000

Heute verkaufen sie die lezten 10.000 per ..paipal KK Lastschrift etc... danach wirds erstmal keine weiteren Pieleversionen geben... Gepriesen sind die Glücklichen die eine abbekommen haben.

Trial wirds erstma nid geben ..erst in nem Monat ca.

Man kann echt sagen VIP's Only ..es wollten an die 300.000 Leute ..Amis,Japaner EU Weit ..einen Acc abhaben ... btw das Spiel ist Nur Englisch... und dder eine Server halt schön Multilangual ;D


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Holy shit^^


über welches game redet ihr überhaupt?


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

Naja dann warte ich diesen Monat.


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> über welches game redet ihr überhaupt?



???


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

ARgh "Waiting for other Players"... meine güte :/


----------



## Kronas (27. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> über welches game redet ihr überhaupt?


darkfall oder so


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

Syane wann kommst du zu uns ins gfx forum & den chat^^ und hast du schon deine sig abgeschickt??^^


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Ajo mal nen Vergleich ...

Das War team zu release und das DFO team zu release...

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showpost.ph...;postcount=3783 


150 vs 20

Edit: Dracun hab vor ner Stunde die Sig abgeschickt ..damit nid wieder geklaut wird ;D


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

*DFO = Darkfall Online :>*


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Februar 2009)

HABENWILL ^^
und DOW 2


----------



## Kronas (27. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> *DFO = Darkfall Online :>*


hab ich schon gesagt


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Aja ..nen Landschafts video habe ich auch ...gefällt mir ganz gut ...dafür das es nen Massen PvP aka Sandbox spiel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ajo auf HD stellen nid vergessen ^^^

Besonders schön die stelle 1:55 ..und btw das ist noch aus der Beta xD


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

*reinschrei*Battleforge ist vieeel toller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

du hast nru gesagt darfall oder so^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

WIESO nur ne Open Beta - so eine laggerei :/


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

^^ Eine rhier hat sich schon aus Frust Battleforge gekauft ...weil Darkfall keine version für ihn bereit hatte ^^   Also gepreordert.


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> ^^ Eine rhier hat sich schon aus Frust Battleforge gekauft ...weil Darkfall keine version für ihn bereit hatte ^^   Also gepreordert.


Ich habs mir auch gestern vorbestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist aber krank, mission schon verloren weil die Zeit abgetickt ist und keiner nen Trupp ausspielen konnte :/


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

xD 

Ich mache mir da keinen Stress ;D erstmal Darkfall ...und dann so ein bis zwei wochen nach Battleforge release dann BF nebenbei ;D


----------



## Vanth1 (27. Februar 2009)

So undi ch bin auch wieder da


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

So mal sehen ob ne Singleplayer Mission funzt ><


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

so sind diesmal wo 10 teilnehmer beim Design Battle^^ bin mal gespannt^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> so sind diesmal wo 10 teilnehmer beim Design Battle^^ bin mal gespannt^^


Ach stimmt,morgen ist ja schon wieder so nen Battle


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Ich hab noch nie gewonnen -.- obwohl meine Signaturen eigentlich immer recht aufwändig sind : / Lezte hatte 50 ! (naja 49) Ebenen !


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

Jap...wird wieder geilo matiko^^

ja  wundert mich manchmal auch en bissel ...aber vllt diesmal syane^^


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> so sind diesmal wo 10 teilnehmer beim Design Battle^^ bin mal gespannt^^


10 o.0 das ist aber viel xD


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Jap...wird wieder geilo matiko^^


Mehr oder minder...
Irgendwie fand ich am anfang die Battles interesannter


----------



## Tabuno (27. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> 10 o.0 das ist aber viel xD


l33t


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

wenn es dich stört....i find es funny und mir macht dat spaß und dat  verdammt viel^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> wenn es dich stört....i find es funny und mir macht dat spaß und dat  verdammt viel^^


Es stört nicht,nur war es am Anfang interesannter nun ebbt das ab, da es jede woche kommt...


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Diesmal durften sich alle die render selber aussuchen ...einzige Bedinnung war das es was mit Gaming zu tun hat ..ma guggn wer Spongebib oderso hat uns sagt da gabsn ps2 game von ^^

Edit: Ja klar ...logisch das es dann immer etwas langweiliger wird ..vorallem für den ausen stehenden leihen ...nimm doch auchmal dran teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

Ich mache auch mit. Ich bin zufrieden mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar von euch aus gesehen ist sie eh ned gut.
Aber für mich küstlerisch unbegabten Mensch finde ich das für die 2. (zweite!) sig gar ned schlecht.
ihr könnt ja dann erraten welche meine ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> l33t


1mb4 r0xx0r b0xx0r ub3r733t


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Edit: Ja klar ...logisch das es dann immer etwas langweiliger wird ..vorallem für den ausen stehenden leihen ...nimm doch auchmal dran teil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso sollte ich? Ich hab anderes zu tun,als mich mit Gimp oder anderen Programmen rumzuschlagen


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

i hoffe net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..hatte des mal im designthread erwähnt udn hoffe das sicha lle dran halten^^



Dracun schrieb:


> hmm...würde eher nur render nehmen die auch wirklich weas mit games zu tun haben...ala cloud (FF), Leon(RE), Mario etc
> 
> und keine batmans Indiana Jones, supermans etc...also nur reine Game Render


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> 1mb4 r0xx0r b0xx0r ub3r733t



spampostcounterpushsinnloswie1337auchunddasallesineinemSatzMuhaha


----------



## Tabuno (27. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> 1mb4 r0xx0r b0xx0r ub3r733t


jetzt nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

Meines ist scho richtig.


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Gleich gehts wieder los ...über gfx/battle woanders sabbeln leutz :>


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

ich wünsch dir glück saktero dat wird schon^^


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Gleich gehts wieder los ...über gfx/battle woanders sabbeln leutz :>



is mir jacke^^...


----------



## Tabuno (27. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Gleich gehts wieder los ...über gfx/battle woanders sabbeln leutz :>


also leute über gfx/battle kann man auch wo anders labern ja is ja voll lächerlich schlagt ma nen anderes thema vor


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> is mir jacke^^...


Aber den Mods net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> spampostcounterpushsinnloswie1337auchunddasallesineinemSatzMuhaha


Du meinst Wort oder?


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Was passiert wenn sich einer ...alle 5 finger so einfriert ....das sich dort eiszapfen Bilden ...und er dann Amok läuft? Kann man das Nachweisen oO?




Skatero schrieb:


> Du meinst Wort oder?



jo.


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

warum sollte es den net erlaubt sein in einem offenen thread sich darüber zu unterhalten?? erklär mir das Razyl??
warum sollte sich ein mod deswegen aufregen??


----------



## Tabuno (27. Februar 2009)

weil es halt den designthread gibt


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Februar 2009)

Les doch einfach nach... Lilly hat schon 2 mal was zu geschrieben ^^


----------



## Tabuno (27. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Les doch einfach nach... Lilly hat schon 2 mal was zu geschrieben ^^


wen meinst du?


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

wo man sich net darüber unterhalten darf tabuno............also nächste erklärung bitte^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> warum sollte es den net erlaubt sein in einem offenen thread sich darüber zu unterhalten?? erklär mir das Razyl??
> warum sollte sich ein mod deswegen aufregen??


Weil es 
A) dafür ein Designthread gibt
 euer eigenes Forum
C) hat Lilly dazu schon mehrmals was geschrieben


----------



## Tabuno (27. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> wo man sich net darüber unterhalten darf tabuno............also nächste erklärung bitte^^


doch darf man, man muss aber net schreiben mein pc is grad down gegangen und ich konnt den scheiss nicht zu ende machen


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

LEUTE !


discuss xD




Syane schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn sich einer ...alle 5 finger so einfriert ....das sich dort eiszapfen Bilden ...und er dann Amok läuft? Kann man das Nachweisen oO?




Willwissen was ihr davon haltet xD Son Meisterassasine würde sowas bestimmt machen ..oder wurde das schon praktiziert?


----------



## Lillyan (27. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> spampostcounterpushsinnloswie1337auchunddasallesineinemSatzMuhaha


Übers Battle darf man reden, solche Sachen sollte man sich allerdings auch hier sparen.


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Das war ne antwort auf die sinnlosen postcounter push dinger da aber najut ..Es tut mir Leid.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> LEUTE !
> 
> 
> discuss xD
> ...


Entweder du planst nen mord oder du bis krank Oo

lg


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

ihr regt euch auf über was???
im designthread darf man sich net über battles unterhalten einfach mal nachlesen...und der n8schwärmer is nu mal ein offener thread..sprich jedes thema is zur diskussion frei gegeben  wenn ihr des net wollt dann gebt ein thema vor und hört auf whinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Willwissen was ihr davon haltet xD Son Meisterassasine würde sowas bestimmt machen ..oder wurde das schon praktiziert?


fingerkuppen bis auf die knochen abnagen, dann kann man dir mit fingerabdrücken bestimmt nix mehr nachweisen


----------



## Tabuno (27. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Übers Battle darf man reden, solche Sachen sollte man sich allerdings auch hier sparen.


owned dracun^^
/edit man brille bitte jetzt wr mir is langweilig alle mädls off xD


----------



## Lillyan (27. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Das war ne antwort auf die sinnlosen postcounter push dinger da aber najut ..Es tut mir Leid.


Es war auch nur ein Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und auf sinnlosen Spam muss man auch nicht mit sinnlosem Spam antworten (auch wenn das wohl ein Großteil der Community zu glauben scheint)


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> ihr regt euch auf über was???
> im designthread darf man sich net über battles unterhalten einfach mal nachlesen...und der n8schwärmer is nu mal ein offener thread..sprich jedes thema is zur diskussion frei gegeben  wenn ihr des net wollt dann gebt ein thema vor und hört auf whinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jedes thema? Nein, es muss der Netiquette entsprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ein Thema hat Syane vorgegeben und ihr habt euer eigenes Forum, dort könnt ihr eure GFX sachen besprechen.


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2009)

wieso owned dracun?? tabuno les dir mal das zitat von lillyan durch und dann sag mir bitte nochmal wo ich geowned wurde


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Das war ne antwort auf die sinnlosen postcounter push dinger da aber najut ..Es tut mir Leid.


beui mir wars auch ne antwort auf nen 





Syane schrieb:


> sinnlosen postcounter push


...


->


Tabuno schrieb:


> Huntermoon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 10 o.0
> ...


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Ja dank meinem tollen mega einzeiler wissen wir jezt ... das man sich hier übers Battle etc unterhalten darf ...so @Mefisthor ..wieso bin ich krank oO

Wollte lediglich ein neues Thema anschneiden ... 


Wenn ihr drauf eingehen würdet wären evtl so sachen rausgekommen wie:

-Da muss der Assasine aber schnell machen bevors wieder flüssig geschmolzen ist ... oder
-Es ist viel zu instabiel
-Wie soll man die Eiszapfen erstellen
-Welchen Geschmack haben die ...


Aber ne ich bin Krank danke ~~


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fingerkuppen bis auf die knochen abnagen, dann kann man dir mit fingerabdrücken bestimmt nix mehr nachweisen


habt ihr den ganzen tag nix besseres vor als euch über techniken des perfekten mordes zu unterhalten ^^

naja das wird dir aber auch schlecht was helfen, kannst genausogut durch haare noch ne spur hinterlassen, oder durch hautreste

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn sich einer ...alle 5 finger so einfriert ....das sich dort eiszapfen Bilden ...und er dann Amok läuft? Kann man das Nachweisen oO



Die Finger brechen ab... sonst passiert da nichts... sobald sie SO dermaßen gefroren sind, brechen sie einfach ab... wenn nicht schon vorher.
Auf jeden Fall sind die Finger dann fürn Hintern...


----------



## Tabuno (27. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> wieso owned dracun?? tabuno les dir mal das zitat von lillyan durch und dann sag mir bitte nochmal wo ich geowned wurde


ja ich hab das jetzt ma so verstanden das man im designthread über gfx battles reden darf, wenn nicht macht es keinen sinn


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> habt ihr den ganzen tag nix besseres vor als euch über techniken des perfekten mordes zu unterhalten ^^
> 
> naja das wird dir aber auch schlecht was helfen, kannst genausogut durch haare noch ne spur hinterlassen, oder durch hautreste


deswegen sagte ich ja: wegen FINGERABDRÜCKEn kann man dir nix mehr nachweisen.^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> deswegen sagte ich ja: wegen FINGERABDRÜCKEn kann man dir nix mehr nachweisen.


Naja,aber wer macht sowas schon?


----------



## Tabuno (27. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> deswegen sagte ich ja: wegen FINGERABDRÜCKEn kann man dir nix mehr nachweisen.^^


1on1 pls...


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Februar 2009)

naja wennde dir ne glatzte schneidest dann fällt das mit den haaren au weg ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja,aber wer macht sowas schon?


gibt bestimmt leute, die das aus dem grund machen.
gab ja auch ma einen in amerika, der hat sich den arm mit ner säge vor laufender kamera agesägt, um damit zu sagen: ich vertraue so sehr darauf, dass mein bruder kein mörder ist, dass ich mir den arm abschneide. (der bruder war wegen mord angeklagt und flüchtig und gesatnd am ende den mord)


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Hm und wenn man wie bei ner Schusswaffe Handschuhe benuzt xD Und die dann einfriert hrhr ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> deswegen sagte ich ja: wegen FINGERABDRÜCKEn kann man dir nix mehr nachweisen.^^


handschuhe sind weniger schmerzhaft...


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 1on1 pls...


kb mehr auf warrock, pw hat zicken gemacht, da hab ich wow wieder angefangen.
(wenn du unbedingt willst kann ich aber demnächst ma nen neuen acc machen oO )


----------



## Tabuno (27. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kb mehr auf warrock, pw hat zicken gemacht, da hab ich wow wieder angefangen.


lol-.- ich hab schon seit 2 wochen kein wow mehr


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gibt bestimmt leute, die das aus dem grund machen.
> gab ja auch ma einen in amerika, der hat sich den arm mit ner säge vor laufender kamera agesägt, um damit zu sagen: ich vertraue so sehr darauf, dass mein bruder kein mörder ist, dass ich mir den arm abschneide. (der bruder war wegen mord angeklagt und flüchtig und gesatnd am ende den mord)


O_o
Wasn schwachkopf


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2009)

Moin Kinder,über was wird grad gelabert?


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Moin Kinder,über was wird grad gelabert?




Fingereinfrieren ..dann eiszapfen dran Bilden lassen ..= effektive Mordwaffe?


Ajo *winke* Chopi


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Fingereinfrieren ..dann eiszapfen dran Bilden lassen ..= effektive Mordwaffe?



Immernoch Nein...


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Fingereinfrieren ..dann eiszapfen dran Bilden lassen ..= effektive Mordwaffe?


Also ich mein Lederhandschuhe würden schon reichen Oo, ich sag ma ala Hitman, Klaviersaite is auch ne recht effektive waffe, leicht zu verstecken, sehr effektiv

lg


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Also ich mein Lederhandschuhe würden schon reichen Oo, ich sag ma ala Hitman, Klaviersaite is auch ne recht effektive waffe, leicht zu verstecken, sehr effektiv
> 
> lg


Hitman 5 kommt ja evtl. auch dieses Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Jo ^^^Ging mal um ne alternativ Mordwaffe ..reine Fiction ;D  Wollte ja nur nen neues Thema reinhauen...

Hitman5 Cool ..fand den 2. und 3. Teil echt gut ..btw es gab nen 4. ^^^?


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Jo ^^^Ging mal um ne alternativ Mordwaffe ..reine Fiction ;D  Wollte ja nur nen neues Thema reinhauen...
> 
> Hitman5 Cool ..fand den 2. und 3. Teil echt gut ..btw es gab nen 4. ^^^?


1. Teil : Nice
2. Teil: Sehr gut
3. Teil: naja
4. Teil: Seeeeeehr gut,bester Teil der Serie 
5. Teil: Abwarten ...^^
Und ja der 4. Teil war Hitman Blood Money


----------



## Lillyan (27. Februar 2009)

*schwerseufz* Bevor es weitere Unklarheiten gibt:

Der Designthread ist ein Bewertungsthread für selbstgemachte Bilder, in dem man auch mal nach Hilfe fragen kann. Er ist nicht dazu da seitenlang über das Battle zu sprechen, Bilder nach ihrem Pornoinhalten zu Bewerten oder zu erzählen, dass einem gerade der PC abgestürzt ist.

Der Nachtschwärmer ist ein offenes Thema. Jeder kann schreiben was er will. Wenn man hier nun aber nächtelang sich gegenseitig die selbstgemachten Bilder bewertet oder über Anime und Manga spricht, dann verweise ich gerne mal auf die dafür gedachten Threads, denn man braucht nicht 2 Threads die sich um das selbe Thema drehen.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.

Und nebenbei als Vorwarnung: Der Thread in dem es ums Fingerkuppen entfernen ging wurde nicht umsonst geschlossen, also überlegt euch vorher was ihr schreibt.


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn man hier nun aber nächtelang sich gegenseitig die selbstgemachten Bilder bewertet oder über Anime und Manga spricht, dann verweise ich gerne mal auf die dafür gedachten Threads, denn man braucht nicht 2 Threads die sich um das selbe Thema drehen.


Seh ich ja ebenso,erst vor kurzen waren nur Anime/Manga das Thema hier und nun wirds langsam der GFX teil...
Ein Thema über 1 nacht verteilt wird halt irgendwann langweilig


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Februar 2009)

was ist den dan das neue thema? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Reden wir über.....
Battleforge :>
Bah ich liebe das Game xD


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bah ich liebe das Game xD


kenn ich nich...


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

Reden wir über Warhammer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> kenn ich nich...


Schlecht^^
http://www.battleforge.com/cms/front_conte...hp?changelang=1
da


----------



## Syane (27. Februar 2009)

Is fast wie Minesweeper dingens ..nur das du dir bomben für dein Deck kaufen kannst xD


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Reden wir über Warhammer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


abgelehnt.



> I will survive
> as long as i know how to love
> I know I will stay alive
> I've got all my life to live
> ...


wie komm ich da jetzt drauf xD

naja, hab mir heute von wem ein apocalyptica-albung ausgeliehen...


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> abgelehnt.


Dann schlag ein besseres Thema vor.


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann schlag ein besseres Thema vor.


wurd heute als "Sacknazi" und mit den worten "steck dir doch deine mus**i in den a*sch" beschimpf. bin mänlich und wurde von einer weiblichen person so beschimpft, sehe (glaub ich ^^ ) aber nicht wie ein nazi aus, und frage mich wie ich mir meine nicht vorhandenes , weibliches geschletsorgan in meinen after schieben soll. oder ist damit meine katze gemeint? wenn ja, woher wusste sie, das ich eine katze hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? fragen über fragen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> wurd heute als "Sacknazi" und mit den worten "steck dir doch deine mus**i in den arsch" beschimpf. bin mänlich und wurde von einer weiblichen person so beschinpft, sehe (glaub ich ^^ ) aber nicht wie ein nazi aus...


gabs dafür nen grund?


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> wurd heute als "Sacknazi" und mit den worten "steck dir doch deine mus**i in den arsch" beschimpf. bin mänlich und wurde von einer weiblichen person so beschinpft, sehe (glaub ich ^^ ) aber nicht wie ein nazi aus...


Die war wohl nicht besonders klug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> wurd heute als "Sacknazi" und mit den worten "steck dir doch deine mus**i in den a*sch" beschimpf. bin mänlich und wurde von einer weiblichen person so beschimpft, sehe (glaub ich ^^ ) aber nicht wie ein nazi aus, und frage mich wie ich mir meine nicht vorhandenes , weibliches geschletsorgan in meinen after schieben soll. oder ist damit meine katze gemeint? wenn ja, woher wusste sie, das ich eine katze hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



waaat ?? die hat gesagt du sollst dir deine vagina in dein gesäß stecken Oo wie solln das klappen Oo

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> waaat ?? die hat gesagt du sollst dir deine vagina in dein gesäß stecken Oo wie solln das klappen Oo
> 
> lg


vor allem noch ohne vagina


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gabs dafür nen grund?


nicht wirklich...
GESPRÄCH
 |
\/


> Sie[in einer Horde jugendlicher der schlimmsten sorte] hatte irgent so ein "gäänkstaaräp" auf ihrem handy an. (sehr laut)
> ich: Entschuldigung, aber könntest du bitte die "Musik" ein wenig leiser machen?
> sie: Steck dir doch deine Mus*hi in den Arsch
> Ich-> o.0(so geguckt)
> Sie: Hau ab, du Sacknazi


dann bin ich gegangen...




Mefisthor schrieb:


> waaat ?? die hat gesagt du sollst dir deine vagina in dein gesäß stecken Oo wie solln das klappen Oo
> 
> lg


ja...(oder eine katze xD)


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> dann bin ich gegangen...


bei sowas würd ich mich einfach danebenstellen und onkelz an^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei sowas würd ich mich einfach danebenstellen und onkelz an^^


Und gaanz leise? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei sowas würd ich mich einfach danebenstellen und onkelz an^^


wäre auch ne lösung, hatte meinen mpg-player aber nich bei...


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und gaanz leise?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö, dann auch mit handy an


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö, dann auch mit handy an


:>
Ich könnte das nicht,auf meinen handy ist gar keine Musik drauf :>


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> nicht wirklich...
> GESPRÄCH
> |
> \/
> ...


Für solche fälle hab ich immer ca. 70 metalmukke auf dem handy, außerdem würd ich solche "gängstabitsches" gar nicht bitten, das bringt sowieso nix, die hört nit auf, da würd ich einfach ned drum bitten sondern es befehlen, ich mein, ich bitt doch auch ned einen nazi das er vll ein bisschen weniger rassistisch und rechtsradikal sein soll ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Für solche fälle hab ich immer ca. 70 metalmukke auf dem handy, außerdem würd ich solche "gängstabitsches" gar nicht bitten, das bringt sowieso nix, die hört nit auf, da würd ich einfach ned drum bitten sondern es befehlen, ich mein, ich bitt doch auch ned einen nazi das er vll ein bisschen weniger rassistisch und rechtsradikal sein soll ^^
> 
> lg


qft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansponten: DEN ERDNUSSBUTTER SONG an^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1watBNCY-8


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1watBNCY-8


Du bist eindeutig KRANK brille


----------



## Tabuno (27. Februar 2009)

so re


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so re


WB Tabuno


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist eindeutig KRANK brille


wieso? mit so nem lied vertreibste die zu 100% xD


----------



## Tabuno (27. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WB Tabuno


dangge


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso? mit so nem lied vertreibste die zu 100% xD


Da würdeste nicht nur die vertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da würdeste nicht nur die vertreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*zustimm* xD


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso? mit so nem lied vertreibste die zu 100% xD


vor mir ham die leude immer angst wenn ich so en song von cannibal corpse reinhau, steh zwar ned auf die mukke aber so wird man ungebetene leute los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (is einma schon nach hinten los gegangen -.-)

lg


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

Ich mag das Lied. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> vor mir ham die leude immer angst wenn ich so en song von cannibal corpse reinhau, steh zwar ned auf die mukke aber so wird man ungebetene leute los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


cannibal corpse würde sogar ich abhauen^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich mag das Lied.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zählt nicht,du bist betrunken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich mag das Lied.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu_8Hx8NGPU

damit wird man aber echt jeden los^^

(bevor razyl wieder sagt ichsei krank, das lied ist natrlich nicht ernst, und neinm, ioch höre sowas nicht wirklich *g*)


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

Aber Dimmu Borgir ist besser, Arch Enemy auch.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Februar 2009)

cannibal corpse "gesang" = rülpser ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> cannibal corpse "gesang" = rülpser ^^
> 
> lg


gabs nicht da auch sowas, wo man schweinegräusche nachmacht? so QUUIEEEECK


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu_8Hx8NGPU


Das lied ist so... bescheuert


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Februar 2009)

Yeah Muschiflo ^^
das kenn ich noch  ;D

ich finds Toll

der Keulenteil is am besten


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu_8Hx8NGPU
> 
> damit wird man aber echt jeden los^^


die haben ja sowas gehört-> hätten warscheinlich sowas wie "gudde musik, alttttttttaaaaaaa" gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2009)

Nun gut, ich geh off, bin müde.
Nacht euch, spammt net zuviel


----------



## Tabuno (27. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das lied ist so... bescheuert


ich finds lustig ich hör es grad voll laut


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nun gut, ich geh off, bin müde.
> Nacht euch, spammt net zuviel


nacht


----------



## Zez (27. Februar 2009)

Bin mal ne Rund DotA spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

nacht razyl


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Bin mal ne Rund DotA spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hf


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esAJuVTuuF8...feature=related

ich könnts mir den ganzen tag ansehen ^^

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Februar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esAJuVTuuF8...feature=related
> 
> ich könnts mir den ganzen tag ansehen ^^
> 
> lg


ich weis nicht, wär schon praktisch xD


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Februar 2009)

ich leg mich jetzt hin, gute nacht...


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2009)

Blub... lol... blubb... mh...


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Februar 2009)

Wuhu Wunderharke 5000 ^^

auchwill


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Blub... lol... blubb... mh...


Nabend?


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2009)

Ach,moin Lurock...So sehen wir uns also wieder...pünktlich 12 Uhr.


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend?


Nein, lass mal, ihr seid komisch. Mmh... blubb...


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

Wer ist hier komisch? Wer macht hier Fischgeräusche?


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ach,moin Lurock...So sehen wir uns also wieder...pünktlich 12 Uhr.


Choooooooooooooooooopchoooooooooooooooooooop! Wazzzzzuuuup, altes Weißbrot?

Edit: Blubb... bin dann mal wesch... mmh...
Edit 2: Seite 1-1000 > Seite 1000-????
Edit 3: !!!11ausrufezeichen11!1b11drölf
Edit 4: Buff MS warri plzplz!!11


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2009)

Äh ja. N8


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Februar 2009)

Ich geh auch ma pennen 

GN8


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Ich schaue noch ein bisschen Soul Eater.


----------



## Melih (28. Februar 2009)

Hmmm

lebt noch jemand hier?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (28. Februar 2009)

Ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (28. Februar 2009)

Schade :/


----------



## Zez (28. Februar 2009)

Wieder jemand da?


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend veehrte Mitschwärmer


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Februar 2009)

abend


----------



## Silenzz (28. Februar 2009)

N'Abend

Direkt mal ne Frage^^:
Also ich will meinen alten Pc verkaufen und muss jetzt halt  die ganze Hardware kennen
Frage: Wie finde ich die..?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2009)

abend

start: ausführen: dxdiag


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Ausführen: dxdiag


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Februar 2009)

ausbauen und draufkucken ^^
oder du hast glück, oder warst so vorausschauen, alle Rechnungen pipapo aufzuheben ^^

achsoo so meint der das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (28. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ausführen: dxdiag


Schon gemacht, aber Kühler etc. muss ich auch kennen^^
@terror: Ich hab den mir auf Dell zusammengestellt^^


----------



## Dracun (28. Februar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend
> 
> Direkt mal ne Frage^^:
> Also ich will meinen alten Pc verkaufen und muss jetzt halt  die ganze Hardware kennen
> Frage: Wie finde ich die..?^^




start -ausführen-dxdiag oder everest home edition http://www.chip.de/downloads/EVEREST-Home-...n_13012871.html


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2009)

und wie gehts euch?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> und wie gehts euch?


passt passt und selbst?


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Mir gehts gut.


----------



## Silenzz (28. Februar 2009)

beschissen, total krank..-.-'


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Februar 2009)

gut  bis auf die tatsache, dass Steam mich ankotzt
Edit : und dass Buffed immer noch keine sinnvollen leerzeichenaneinanderreihungen unterstützt ^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> passt passt und selbst?


Joa ganz gut, außer Freundin übers WE nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa ganz gut, außer Freundin übers WE nicht da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du armer :S


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du armer :S


Danke für dein mitleid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

Abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Abend


mookuh


----------



## Silenzz (28. Februar 2009)

Was genau ist der (oder das^^) Netzwerk-adapter..?


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mookuh




Brille  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mookuh, abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2009)

mir gehts grad schlecht...
hab jetzt n ohrwurm von isch hab ne zwiebel aufm kopf isc bin ein döner... WAH


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mir gehts grad schlecht...
> hab jetzt n ohrwurm von isch hab ne zwiebel aufm kopf isc bin ein döner... WAH


Dann hol dirn Döner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann hol dirn Döner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bah ne danke, ich mag döner nicht wirklich


----------



## the Huntress (28. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann hol dirn Döner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich glaube nicht das ein Döner hilft wenn einen schlecht ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Guten Abend allerseits!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2009)

was ich brauche ist:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzcEG_JoVuo 
:S


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was ich brauche ist:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzcEG_JoVuo
> :S


Dann trink Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

Abend Huntress 

Haste keins im Keller oder sonst wo Brille?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann trink Bier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne, jetzt hol ich mirn döner...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
afk, im keller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne, jetzt hol ich mirn döner...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dönerbude im Keller?


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Döööner....


----------



## Duni (28. Februar 2009)

Abend zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne, jetzt hol ich mirn döner...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lol
Brille hatten Dönerverkäufer im keller xD


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Kann man aus einer Kuh ein Döner machen?
*zu Mookuh schau*


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lol
> Brille hatten Dönerverkäufer im keller xD


direkt neben der pommesbude.
ne aber im ernst, da war nur noch frauenbier... so kack mix getränke, da kann ich gleich lieber ne limo trinken -.-


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kann man aus einer Kuh ein Döner machen?
> *zu Mookuh schau*



Schweinefleisch schmeckt viel besser ...

*sich versteckt*


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> hund und katze,
> amsel eule,
> alles auf die dönerkeule


daraus macht man döner!


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kann man aus einer Kuh ein Döner machen?
> *zu Mookuh schau*


Kuhdöner? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duni (28. Februar 2009)

Kuhdöner ist bestimmt lecker, würd ich gern mal probieren xD
Und, was macht ihr grad so?^^


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

Wieso wollen mich alle bloss essen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wieso wollen mich alle bloss essen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich will dich nicht essen.
Du bist lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Duni schrieb:


> Kuhdöner ist bestimmt lecker, würd ich gern mal probieren xD
> Und, was macht ihr grad so?^^


Mein Messer schleifen. Hrhrhr.


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich will dich nicht essen.
> Du bist lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber der Rest will alles Kuhdöner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Einen richtig guten Kuhdöner. Man habe ich Hunger.


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Einen richtig guten Kuhdöner. Man habe ich Hunger.


Du bist böse Skatero


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Einen richtig guten Kuhdöner. Man habe ich Hunger.



*laut-schrei-und-im-Kreis-rumrenn*


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Na und?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Februar 2009)

maan Yugi hat mich schon wieder fertiggemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duni (28. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mein Messer schleifen. Hrhrhr.



Was wird denn geschlachtet? xD
Doch nicht etwa die Kuh? xD


----------



## Silenzz (28. Februar 2009)

Ich nerv euch jetzt einfach weiter XD

1		LIST - DIMENSION 9200 *SPEED* (D11925)
1		DIMENSION 9200 VIIV CORE 2 DUO E6400 (2.
1		FREE 36 MONATE MCAFEE SECURITY SOFTWARE
1		MS LOGO LABEL FOR WIN XP
1		DIMENSION 9200 RESOURCE CD
1		DEUTSCHE DOKUMENTATION FÜR DIMENSION 920
1		1024MB DDR2 667 [2*512]
1		INTERNES 13-IN-1-KARTENLESEGERÄT
1		SATA-FESTPLATTE, 250GB (7200 U/MIN.)
1		SONIC SOFTWARE FOR DVD/RW+R (NO MEDIA)
1		DVD 5.1 POWER SOFTWARE (NO MEDIA)
1		16-FACHES DVD+/-RW-LAUFWERK (LESEN/SCHRE
1		FP/BL - EUROPÄISCH - VALUE-FLACHBILDSCHI
1		SINGLE NVIDIA GEFORCE 7900GS-GRAFIKKARTE
1		INTEGRIERTES AUDIO MIT DOLBY DIGITAL 7.1
1		EXTERNE LAUTSPRECHER DELL A525 FÜR EUROP
1		MODEM NOT INCLUDED
1		MAUSPAD MIT DELL LOGO
1		OPTISCHE USB-MAUS VON DELL (MIT KABEL) M
1		DEUTSCH QUIETKEY-USB-EINSTEIGERTASTATUR
1		GERMAN MEDIA CENTER 2005 TO VISTA PREMIU
1		GERMAN - GENUINE WINDOWS XP MEDIA CENTER
1		DEUTSCH MICROSOFT WORKS 9.0 (WORD PROCES
1		ONLINE-SUPPORT VON DELL (OHNE WIEDERHERS
1		EUROPEAN INTERNET SERVICE PROVIDER - TIS
1		GERMAN -ADOBE READER 9
1		NETWORK ASSISTANT, 90 TAGE
1		COREL PSP PHOTO XI- 60 DAY TRIAL
1		COREL SNAPFIRE STARTER EDITION
1		DEUTSCH MCAFEE ANTIVIRUS 7.0, 3-JAHRES-A
1		TELEFONSUPPORT UBER DEN VEREINBARTEN SER
1		SERVICE (STANDARD) : 1 J. ABHOL-REPARATU
1		OHNE SERVICE-ERWEITERUNG
1		PROMO MS WINDOWS XP BEGINNER E-LEARNING
1		DIMENSION ORDER - DEUTSCHLAND
1		INTERNET SPARVORTEIL - FRACHT FREI (DIME
Was genau brauch ich davon, wenn ich meinen PC zum verkauf stelle...^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2009)

Duni schrieb:


> Was wird denn geschlachtet? xD
> Doch nicht etwa die Kuh? xD


genau die


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Duni schrieb:


> Was wird denn geschlachtet? xD
> Doch nicht etwa die Kuh? xD


Was denn sonst?


----------



## Duni (28. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was denn sonst?


Stimmt, aber ich dachte bis grade an das gute im Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Ich habe halt Hunger.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Februar 2009)

Duni schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber ich dachte bis grade an das gute im Menschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOOOOOOL xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ROFL Wie Naiv...^^


----------



## Duni (28. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> LOOOOOOL xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt, aber das naiv hast du grade reineditiert xD


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe halt Hunger.



Mach dir n Brot, aber kein Kuhdöner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe halt Hunger.


Ess dich auf =O


----------



## Duni (28. Februar 2009)

Baaah, Brot schmeckt nicht, Kuhfleisch ftw xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ess dich auf =O


esse oder iss.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Februar 2009)

Duni schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber das naiv hast du grade reineditiert xD



Aber auch nur um die Mods zu beschwichtigen und mich nicht zu verhauen, weil ich nur Mist geschrieben hab ^^


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Ihr habt angefangen von einem Döner zu reden. Ihr seid Schuld. Nicht ich.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber auch nur um die Mods zu beschwichtigen und mich nicht zu verhauen, weil ich nur Mist geschrieben hab ^^


das ist doch n scherz oder?
bei dem, was hier sonst gepostet wird =P


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ihr habt angefangen von einem Döner zu reden. Ihr seid Schuld. Nicht ich.


erinnert mich an andorra...


----------



## Tabuno (28. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> erinnert mich an andorra...


dieses theaterstück?


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist doch n scherz oder?
> bei dem, was hier sonst gepostet wird =P



Nein ^^ Lieber nichts riskieren...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> dieses theaterstück?


jop


----------



## Tabuno (28. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jop


hab ich grad gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jop


hab ich grad gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ups doppelpost


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ihr habt angefangen von einem Döner zu reden. Ihr seid Schuld. Nicht ich.



das war brille, iss also lieber nen Brilledöner


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hab ich grad gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mir hats nicht gefallen... dir? :S
ich fands nicht wirklich schon geschrieben und die geschichte an sich mist... auch wenn die aussage stimmt


----------



## Duni (28. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein ^^ Lieber nichts riskieren...


Du bistn Angsthase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mir hats nicht gefallen... dir? :S
> ich fands nicht wirklich schon geschrieben und die geschichte an sich mist... auch wenn die aussage stimmt


jo es geht so, fands an manchen stellen bissl komisch... naja^^


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Ich esse doch kein Brilledöner. Und ganz sicher nicht wenn er grün ist.


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich esse doch kein Brilledöner. Und ganz sicher nicht wenn er grün ist.


Wieso nicht? Schmeckt doch gut =P


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Nein Brille schmeckt nicht gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

Grün ---> Bio 

willst du nicht gesund leben?


----------



## Tabuno (28. Februar 2009)

hat wer lust auf wc3 tft mit mir zu chatten ... xD


----------



## Duni (28. Februar 2009)

Lassen wir das mit dem Döner und singen den Barats and Bereta Theme Song xD
Barats and Bereta xD


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hat wer lust auf wc3 tft mit mir zu chatten ... xD




Hab die CD verlegt -.-


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Die CD brauchst du eh nicht mehr.


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

Kam da nicht immer die "Bitte legen sie die CD ein" ?...


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2009)

Duni schrieb:


> Lassen wir das mit dem Döner und singen den Barats and Bereta Theme Song xD
> Barats and Bereta xD


WTF


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

ja vielleicht schon. Ich meinte wegen dem Döner...


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

*messer-zück*   *sich-hinter-skatero-schleich*


----------



## Tabuno (28. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Kam da nicht immer die "Bitte legen sie die CD ein" ?...


das wurde mal weggepatcht


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> *messer-zück*   *sich-hinter-skatero-schleich*


backstab!!!!! olololol


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Das schaffst du nicht ich bin HexähhhKuhjäger.


----------



## Duni (28. Februar 2009)

Kein Feedback zu Barats und Bereta? Ihr seid fies xD


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

Duni schrieb:


> Kein Feedback zu Barats und Bereta? Ihr seid fies xD





Razyl schrieb:


> WTF


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Duni schrieb:


> Lassen wir das mit dem Döner und singen den Barats and Bereta Theme Song xD
> Barats and Bereta xD






Razyl schrieb:


> WTF


Da ist die Rückmeldung. Von mir genau das Gleiche.


----------



## Duni (28. Februar 2009)

Okay xD das aber keine Rückmeldung xD


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Februar 2009)

`n abend


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

nabend


----------



## Duni (28. Februar 2009)

abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

abend huntermoon


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2009)

Abend Huntermoon


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> giev a thema






.


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

Naja ich bin mal off
hab morgen noch was vor

Viel spaß euch noch


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

gn8 Döner... ähh mookuh meine ich


----------



## Duni (28. Februar 2009)

Thema: Fußball? xD
und gn8 Moo



Ich glaub ich mach mir grad Feinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Spielst du WoW?


----------



## Duni (28. Februar 2009)

Ich? ja^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2009)

Mööpf... mööööpfmöpf.... mööööpf, blubb!


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Duni schrieb:


> Ich? ja^^


Du machst dir wirklich Feinde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lurock schrieb:


> Mööpf... mööööpfmöpf.... mööööpf, blubb!


Nabend?


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend?


Ne, lass mal. Ihr seid komisch.


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Sagt ja der Richtige. *hust*


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ne, lass mal. Ihr seid komisch.


du lässt dich ja auch mal wieder hier blicken <3 ^^


----------



## Duni (28. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du machst dir wirklich Feinde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Magst keine WoW Spieler? Ich wollt ja demnächst mit War anfangen, aber mein Account läuft noch ne Weile dank geschenkter Game-Cards xD


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich habe ich nichts gegen WoW-Spieler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du lässt dich ja auch mal wieder hier blicken <3 ^^


Uuuh, jemand der mich noch kennt. Hallo Brille.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Uuuh, jemand der mich noch kennt. Hallo Brille.


klar... die onkelz verse hier runtergeleiert mit minas... das war noch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> klar... die onkelz verse hier runtergeleiert mit minas... das war noch lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mh, ja. Damals war die Welt noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Februar 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mh, ja. Damals war die Welt noch in Ordnung.


ich kenn dich auch noch


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Februar 2009)

mir ist langweilig...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> mir ist langweilig...


spiel 5 gegen willy oder überfall dein haustier


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> mir ist langweilig...


Du musst es einfach nochmal aus- und wieder anschalten. Sollte das nicht klappen hilft vielleicht ein Reifenwechsel.


----------



## Duni (28. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> spiel 5 gegen willy oder überfall dein haustier


LOOOOOOOOOL xD


----------



## chopi (28. Februar 2009)

Lurock,wollen wir den Thread wieder an uns reissen?
Du bist Pinky,ich bin der Brain brain brain brain brain...


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Guter Witz, Chopi.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Lurock,wollen wir den Thread wieder an uns reissen?
> Du bist Pinky,ich bin der Brain brain brain brain brain...


Keine Chance... Er ist vergiftet, das wäre nicht das Richtige...
Nicht mehr... als... als eine alte, verschrumpelte Leiche...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Keine Chance... Er ist vergiftet, das wäre nicht das Richtige...
> Nicht mehr... als... als eine alte, verschrumpelte Leiche...


gieve rezz plx


----------



## Duni (28. Februar 2009)

Der Thread ist nu meins xD


----------



## Lillyan (28. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Lurock,wollen wir den Thread wieder an uns reissen?
> Du bist Pinky,ich bin der Brain brain brain brain brain...


Vergiss es... bei eurer Ausdrucksweise in letzter Zeit wär der wohl innerhalb von 2 Tagen für immer dicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Februar 2009)

Ja bleibt fern von diesem Thread. Böse Geister...


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2009)

Duni schrieb:


> Der Thread ist nu meins xD


<--- mein Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Vergiss es... bei eurer Ausdrucksweise in letzter Zeit wär der wohl innerhalb von 2 Tagen für immer dicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol, er war lange Zeit uns, da warst du noch weit von deinem Bann-Button entfernt! =P


----------



## chopi (28. Februar 2009)

Wir haben ihn 2.000 Seiten am Leben gehalten,das schaffen wir noch mal so lang.


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wir haben ihn 2.000 Seiten am Leben gehalten,das schaffen wir noch mal so lang.


2000? Also als ich hier in den Thread aufgetaucht bin wart ihr nicht mehr da,oder nur noch seeeeehr selten.
Da waren hier mehr : Grüne Brille, Manoroth, Kamui Shiro, Crackmack,Trolli, und Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. März 2009)

Bin mal afk eine Nudelsuppe kochen und essen.


----------



## Skatero (1. März 2009)

Bin mal afk eine Nudelsuppe kochen und essen.


----------



## Skatero (1. März 2009)

Bin mal afk eine Nudelsuppe kochen und essen.


----------



## Lurock (1. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bin mal afk eine Nudelsuppe kochen und essen.


Triple-Post... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. März 2009)

spiel windows russisches roulette


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> spiel windows russisches roulette


Wasn das? o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wasn das? o_O


du suchst dirn partner. 
pro runde löscht ihr rnd einen ordner ausm windows ordner. wer zuerst off geht verliert


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du suchst dirn partner.
> pro runde löscht ihr rnd einen ordner ausm windows ordner. wer zuerst off geht verliert


Lol
Nein danke Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (1. März 2009)

morgen ihr irrer haufen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. März 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> morgen ihr irrer haufen^^


hah ich kenn jetzt den typen aus deiner sigi, bin bei bleach bei folge 60


----------



## Tabuno (1. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du suchst dirn partner.
> pro runde löscht ihr rnd einen ordner ausm windows ordner. wer zuerst off geht verliert


goiles spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> goiles spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Spiel es mit Brille, der hat Lust drauf


----------



## Tabuno (1. März 2009)

er will bestimmt nicht und sein grund wird sein: das er sein passwort vergessen hat ne brille  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> er will bestimmt nicht und sein grund wird sein: das er sein passwort vergessen hat ne brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du bist gemein Tabuno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> er will bestimmt nicht und sein grund wird sein: das er sein passwort vergessen hat ne brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du kannst dir meien post von getern auch ruhig ma ganz durchlesen


----------



## Manoroth (1. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hah ich kenn jetzt den typen aus deiner sigi, bin bei bleach bei folge 60



gz^^ und wie findeste zaraki?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. März 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gz^^ und wie findeste zaraki?^^


krank, vor allem als er die augenklappe beim kampf abgemacht hat...


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du kannst dir meien post von getern auch ruhig ma ganz durchlesen


Von vorgestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du kannst dir mei*n*en post von ge*s*tern auch ruhig ma ganz durchlesen


ja is doch so


----------



## Manoroth (1. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> krank, vor allem als er die augenklappe beim kampf abgemacht hat...



krank.. jo das trifft ihn relativ gut.. ich liebe ihn^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja is doch so


y y if you think so  und übrigens hab ich nie was von vergessen gesagt oO


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> krank.. jo das trifft ihn relativ gut.. ich liebe ihn^^


Heirate ihn =O


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. März 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> krank.. jo das trifft ihn relativ gut.. ich liebe ihn^^


^^
achja, ich hab mir n amv angeschaut und bin verwundert... wieso hat grimmjow sein loch am bauch? oder wird das später nochma erklärt?


----------



## Tabuno (1. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> y y if you think so  und übrigens hab ich nie was von vergessen gesagt oO


ja whatever komm doch sagn mir nen anderes game ich will dich in irgendnem game bashen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja whatever komm doch sagn mir nen anderes game ich will dich in irgendnem game bashen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wow... 2v2 
css
wenn ich wiede drin bin von mir aus auch 1.6


----------



## Manoroth (1. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ^^
> achja, ich hab mir n amv angeschaut und bin verwundert... wieso hat grimmjow sein loch am bauch? oder wird das später nochma erklärt?



weil er n hollow is darum^^ die ham ja alle n loch im bauch. da wo ma die kette angemacht war


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. März 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> weil er n hollow is darum^^ die ham ja alle n loch im bauch. da wo ma die kette angemacht war


ja ne grad nicht, die hams am HERZ


----------



## Manoroth (1. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja ne grad nicht, die hams am HERZ



hmmm.. stimmt... aber die andern hollows hams auch beim bauch kurtz unter den rippen...


----------



## Tabuno (1. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wow... 2v2
> css
> wenn ich wiede drin bin von mir aus auch 1.6


wow geht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und cs hatte ich noch nie auf meinem pc nur mal son crack, muss es mal von meinem bruder klauen und hier installieren


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wow geht schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wow würde gehen. server transen =P


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. März 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hmmm.. stimmt... aber die andern hollows hams auch beim bauch kurtz unter den rippen...


aber mehr oben. auch ichigo, wo er trainiert, und fast zum hollow wird ist die kette auch am herz


----------



## Tabuno (1. März 2009)

ja komm auf eredar ist der beste pvp server und er ist auch auf blutdurst, perfekter gehts nicht


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja komm auf eredar ist der beste pvp server und er ist auch auf blutdurst, perfekter gehts nicht


joa da zockt der alte partner von deathstorm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich hatte echt ma vor auf blutdurst zu transen... nur des ist zu hart, mit 2,2k net ma top 100 zu sein... :S
das will ich mir net unbedingt antun


----------



## Manoroth (1. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber mehr oben. auch ichigo, wo er trainiert, und fast zum hollow wird ist die kette auch am herz



hmmm jo stimmt hast recht... ev is das nur bei den espadas so^^


----------



## Tabuno (1. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa da zockt der alte partner von deathstorm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


pffff dann gimp doch weiter auf deinem nap realmpool mit 3 servern rum xD ich bin dann mal pennen n8


----------



## AchNeEy (1. März 2009)

hallöchen Leute ich bräuchte da mal ne kleine Hilfestellung und ihr seid zZ die einzig greifbaren also

wie mahce ich geschickt schluss ohne Sie zu verletzen und das sie mir nciht mehr auf die EIer geht.

Das klingt total bekloppt und genau das ises auch aber in die shceiße hab ich mich leider voll reingeritten, nein kein witz ernsthafte antworten erwünscht (scherzantworten auch aber die bringen nid wirklich was)


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> pffff dann gimp doch weiter auf deinem nap realmpool mit 3 servern rum xD ich bin dann mal pennen n8


dir ist klar, dass das dann schwerer ist? je mehr realmpools, desto mehr teams, desto höher das gladi cutoff...
wenige realms= wenige teams= schwerer an den gladi zu kommen


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

AchNeEy schrieb:


> hallöchen Leute ich bräuchte da mal ne kleine Hilfestellung und ihr seid zZ die einzig greifbaren also
> 
> wie mahce ich geschickt schluss ohne Sie zu verletzen und das sie mir nciht mehr auf die EIer geht.
> 
> Das klingt total bekloppt und genau das ises auch aber in die shceiße hab ich mich leider voll reingeritten, nein kein witz ernsthafte antworten erwünscht (scherzantworten auch aber die bringen nid wirklich was)


Gaaaanz kurz:
Du bist wegen dieser Frage jetzt extra in den Forum beigetreten =O ?


----------



## Skatero (1. März 2009)

Ich bin auch mal wieder hier, aber schaue nebenbei Soul Eater.


----------



## Tabuno (1. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dir ist klar, dass das dann schwerer ist? je mehr realmpools, desto mehr teams, desto höher das gladi cutoff...
> wenige realms= wenige teams= schwerer an den gladi zu kommen


ja wenige realms= weniger pros weil die meisten eben auf blutdurst spielen so jetzt aber n8


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja wenige realms= weniger pros weil die meisten eben auf blutdurst spielen so jetzt aber n8


nö, deathstorm ist nicht mehr bei euch  ^^
aber gn8


----------



## Aromat05 (1. März 2009)

AchNeEy schrieb:


> hallöchen Leute ich bräuchte da mal ne kleine Hilfestellung und ihr seid zZ die einzig greifbaren also
> 
> wie mahce ich geschickt schluss ohne Sie zu verletzen und das sie mir nciht mehr auf die EIer geht.
> 
> Das klingt total bekloppt und genau das ises auch aber in die shceiße hab ich mich leider voll reingeritten, nein kein witz ernsthafte antworten erwünscht (scherzantworten auch aber die bringen nid wirklich was)


Sry steh dein man, sagst ihr ins Gesicht ja nicht über sms du bist ja wohl man oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AchNeEy (1. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gaaaanz kurz:
> Du bist wegen dieser Frage jetzt extra in den Forum beigetreten =O ?



so ungefähr :X ich weiss total bescheuert aber hilft nix brauch ma ne schnelle antwort


----------



## AchNeEy (1. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Sry steh dein man, sagst ihr ins Gesicht ja nicht über sms du bist ja wohl man oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ins gesicht is eh klar nur wie

edit: mann mit 2 n /klugshicemodus off


----------



## Manoroth (1. März 2009)

AchNeEy schrieb:


> so ungefähr :X ich weiss total bescheuert aber hilft nix brauch ma ne schnelle antwort



1. sags ihr persönlich aug in aug.

2. bleib nett und höflich sonst tust du ihr nur unnötig weh.

3. sag ihr aber trotzdem klipp und klar das du nix von ihr willst/schluss is/what ever


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

AchNeEy schrieb:


> ins gesicht is eh klar nur wie


Na Direkt ins Gesicht einfach.
Ich mache Schluss und um drehen :>


----------



## AchNeEy (1. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na Direkt ins Gesicht einfach.
> Ich mache Schluss und um drehen :>



ok überlegung is zu sagen

so sag ma is ja nett nett mit dir und so aber leider bin ich nicht bereit eine feste beziehung einzugehn (dann wird se mir eine reinhaun mir ihre krallen in den hals rammen und dann kann ich ja blutend abziehN)


----------



## Aromat05 (1. März 2009)

AchNeEy schrieb:


> ins gesicht is eh klar nur wie
> 
> edit: mann mit 2 n /klugshicemodus off


Ja ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen das da noch was fehlt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AchNeEy (1. März 2009)

es is eig total arm das ich sowas in nem zockerforum nachfrag -.-


----------



## Lillyan (1. März 2009)

Sich mit Zweitaccount für jemand anderen auszugeben führt zum Ban alles Accounts... das nur mal wieder so als Warnung zwischendrin :>


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (1. März 2009)

naaaabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alles kla bei euch so?^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sich mit Zweitaccount für jemand anderen auszugeben führt zum Ban alles Accounts... das nur mal wieder so als Warnung zwischendrin :>



hey ho lilly^^ auch noch auf den beinen`?


----------



## AchNeEy (1. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sich mit Zweitaccount für jemand anderen auszugeben führt zum Ban alles Accounts... das nur mal wieder so als Warnung zwischendrin :>



is gut chefin bin wieder weg


----------



## Lillyan (1. März 2009)

Ich bin immer da... :>


----------



## Manoroth (1. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bin immer da... :>



und? wie gehts dir so? war schon n paar tage nemmer hier am rumgeistern^^


----------



## Aromat05 (1. März 2009)

Lillyan ist doch ne Katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die sind Nacht aktiv.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bin immer da... :>


Das macht mir Angst


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

So ruhig hier aufeinmal... *vorsichtig sich umguck*


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (1. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ruhig hier aufeinmal... *vorsichtig sich umguck*



buh!!11!11!


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> buh!!11!11!


Wer bist eigentlich DU?


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (1. März 2009)

ein ziemlich gelangweilter WoW spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 angehnehm..ihr werdet mich hier häufiger immoment sehn ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> ein ziemlich gelaaangweiliter WoW spieler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ah guten Abend ...ähem Morgen.
Noch einer mehr hier, hm wir werden immer mehr hier


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (1. März 2009)

Is doch schön oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Einerseits ist es nice,sonst wär es hier leerer,vieeel leerer.
Andererseits,wird damit öfter Meinungsdiskussionen geben aber egal :>


----------



## Lisutari (1. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Is doch schön oder etwa nicht?


Nein, sind viel zu viel...


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Nein, sind viel zu viel...


Guten Morgen Lisu.
Du bist ja noch wach?


----------



## Manoroth (1. März 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Nein, sind viel zu viel...



bist doch eh kaum hier^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (1. März 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Nein, sind viel zu viel...



Heyy? -.- deine Freundlichkeit is toll :>

btw, hat jemand ein Thema vorschlag?


----------



## Lisutari (1. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Lisu.
> Du bist ja noch wach?


Ja. Aber ich bin auch gleich wieder weg. Cu

@ Über mir - war nicht auf dich im speziellen bezogen.


----------



## Lillyan (1. März 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Nein, sind viel zu viel...


Dann geh oO Also bitte... hier darf jeder schreiben und jeder ist willkommen (solang er sich an die Regeln hält etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ja. Aber ich bin auch gleich wieder weg. Cu


Tschüss oO



Thema? hmm
Reden wir über...


----------



## Manoroth (1. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Heyy? -.- deine Freundlichkeit is toll :>
> 
> btw, hat jemand ein Thema vorschlag?



ja

wiso hat lisu mich auif der igno? hab ehrlich gesacht kp^^


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso hat lisu mich auif der igno? hab ehrlich gesacht kp^^


Denkst du das weiß jemand hier?


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (1. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Denkst du das weiß jemand hier?



Lillyan bestimmt..allwissend


----------



## Manoroth (1. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Denkst du das weiß jemand hier?



ev ja schon... ich selber hab auf jedenfall keine ahnung^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (1. März 2009)

So, bin mal wieder WoW zocken..bis nacher..vieleicht


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

So guten nacht,schlaft alle gut


----------



## Manoroth (1. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So guten nacht,schlaft alle gut



gn8 razyl


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. März 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso hat lisu mich auif der igno? hab ehrlich gesacht kp^^


hattest du sie net ma nach ihrer icq gefragt und dann hatte sie dich auf ignore gesetzt?


----------



## Skatero (1. März 2009)

Ich bin auch mal off. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. März 2009)

m² ... also gute nacht euch restlichen schwärmern noch <.<


----------



## Kangrim (1. März 2009)

Muhaha ich wollte schon lange mal den Schwärmer firstpost haben. Meine Uhr hat Punkt 21.00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thema: Was ist euer Liblingsfilm?


----------



## Tabuno (1. März 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...l=lieblingsfilm


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

was ist euer lieblingsblubb ?

Blubb, Blub, Bluuubb, oder Blubbbb?

lg


----------



## Tabuno (1. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> was ist euer lieblingsblubb ?
> 
> Blubb, Blub, Bluuubb, oder Blubbbb?
> 
> lg


schon ein besseres thema ähmm also meiner ist Blubb


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> was ist euer lieblingsblubb ?
> 
> Blubb, Blub, Bluuubb, oder Blubbbb?


Keiner ><
Abend, dmd den Zeitpunkt hier verpasst


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> schon ein besseres thema ähmm also meiner ist Blubb


Find ich auch der klassiker is einfach der beste, obwohl ich Bluuuubb auch nicht schlecht find.

lg


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Mefisthor, irgendwie meine ich das deine Sig zu groß ist, kann mich auch grad irren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mefisthor, irgendwie meine ich das deine Sig zu groß ist, kann mich auch grad irren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sieht nur so aus weil die anderen 2 so klein ist ^^

lg


----------



## Tabuno (1. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mefisthor, irgendwie meine ich das deine Sig zu groß ist, kann mich auch grad irren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja nervt mich auch immer weil man dann immer so runterscrollen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja nervt mich auch immer weil man dann immer so runterscrollen muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jop,stört ein Wenig :/


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

so da habt ihr :/

lg


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> so da habt ihr :/
> 
> lg


Dankeschön Mefisthor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. März 2009)

Für alles was zu groß ist -> Adblocker *g*
...Moin.


----------



## Tabuno (1. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Für alles was zu groß ist -> Adblocker *g*
> ...Moin.


Faulheit ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jo und danke mefi


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> ...Moin.


Abend Chopi


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

achja und yaaa hab gewonnen im battle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> achja und yaaa hab gewonnen im battle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Völlig überraschend irgendwie xD


----------



## chopi (1. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> achja und yaaa hab gewonnen im battle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw,irgendjemand muss ma dieses "liilly meint um 15 uhr" endlich rausmachen xD
Btw²,wie gefällt euch meine neue sig?


----------



## Kronas (1. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> achja und yaaa hab gewonnen im battle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


welches bild warst du?


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> gz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


btw hab ich gemacht, aber da kannst den Dracun schimpfen der hat mir den formbrief geschickt ^^

@Kronas: sig 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg

Edit: darf ned so oft editieren, das bringt den postcounter nich rauf ^^


----------



## Kronas (1. März 2009)

*stille*


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

jo ich hass das auch, wollt mich heut noch schön über die 900 posten, aber wenns so weiter geht muss ich das morgen machen

lg


----------



## chopi (1. März 2009)

Moskau,Raz Dwa Trii!

/discuss


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Battleforge ist genial, lass uns darüber reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

Chopi ich hab da Rammstein - Moskau im kopf wenn du das sagst

Wie wärs wenn wir über themawechsel reden würden ? ^^

lg


----------



## chopi (1. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Chopi ich hab da Rammstein - Moskau im kopf wenn du das sagst


Solltest du auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

So still hier?


----------



## riesentrolli (1. März 2009)

bier trinken, mukke hören und legal mukke laden is ziemlich geil!


----------



## riesentrolli (1. März 2009)

und lakritze futtern tu ich auch noch =)


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> und lakritze futtern tu ich auch noch =)


Ihh Lakritze geh weg!


----------



## Kangrim (1. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Battleforge ist genial, lass uns darüber reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie sieht eigentlich das Zahlungssystem nach der beta aus?


----------



## riesentrolli (1. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihh Lakritze geh weg!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (1. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Battleforge ist genial, lass uns darüber reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der 2,1 Gb patch will nicht laden...


----------



## chopi (1. März 2009)

Am 6 Kommt Watchman,
Am 10 "Wipeout" auf Pro7 und
Am 20 Chinatown wars...
Will nicht mehr warten >_<


----------



## riesentrolli (1. März 2009)

ich wil nich mehr warten bis der sampler fertig geladen is^^


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wie sieht eigentlich das Zahlungssystem nach der beta aus?


Das Spiel kostet einmalig 44,95 &#8364; Enthalten sind 4 Starterdecks,jedes davon besitzt 16 karten,ein Starterdeck für jedes Element, und 3000 BF Punkte, Preorderst du nun schon,bekommst du noch 5 Extra Karten die Ultra-Rare sind dazu.
Um an weitere BF Punkte zu kommen,kauft man sich welche (19,99 für 2000 BF) oder man hat seltene Karten,die man aber nicht braucht und verkauft diese im AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (1. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Der 2,1 Gb patch will nicht laden...


HALLELULIA!
Ja, er läd doch, er läd doch,
 ja er läd noch, läd noch crasht nicht!


----------



## Kangrim (1. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Spiel kostet einmalig 44,95 € Enthalten sind 4 Starterdecks,jedes davon besitzt 16 karten,ein Starterdeck für jedes Element, und 3000 BF Punkte, Preorderst du nun schon,bekommst du noch 5 Extra Karten die Ultra-Rare sind dazu.
> Um an weitere BF Punkte zu kommen,kauft man sich welche (19,99 für 2000 BF) oder man hat seltene Karten,die man aber nicht braucht und verkauft diese im AH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das heißt nach dem kauf des spiels ist kein Rl Geld mehr nötig sondern nurnoch ingame geld?


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Das heißt nach dem kauf des spiels ist kein Rl Geld mehr nötig sondern nurnoch ingame geld?


Jap, außer du willst halt bessere Karten,musst du an Battleforge Punkte rankommen,und diese kosten nun mal halt richtiges Geld.
1 Battleforge Punkt ist 1 Cent, 1 Boosterpack in Battleforge kostet 250 punkte ergo kostet ein Booster 2,50&#8364;.
Aber direkte Monatl. Kosten gibt es nicht


----------



## Kangrim (1. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap, außer du willst halt bessere Karten,musst du an Battleforge Punkte rankommen,und diese kosten nun mal halt richtiges Geld.
> 1 Battleforge Punkt ist 1 Cent, 1 Boosterpack in Battleforge kostet 250 punkte ergo kostet ein Booster 2,50€.
> Aber direkte Monatl. Kosten gibt es nicht



Kann man sich ingame keine neuen karten erspielen?


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Kann man sich ingame keine neuen karten erspielen?


Nein.
Du bekommst nach erfolgreichen missionen nur Upgrade KArten für deine Karten die du hast sonst nichts.
Deswegen kann Battleforge ein kostenintensives Spiel für manchen werden, ich werde jedoch auf diese besseren karten verzichten,denn ein Großteil der Missionen schafft man auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wie gesagt, wenn du nun von den Anfangs 3000 BF punkten boosters kaufst und dort sind zb. 4 Seltene Karten drinne die du nichr brauchst, stellst du die ins Ah und kannst da ein paar BF Punkte verdienen


----------



## Kangrim (1. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein.
> Du bekommst nach erfolgreichen missionen nur Upgrade KArten für deine Karten die du hast sonst nichts.
> Deswegen kann Battleforge ein kostenintensives Spiel für manchen werden, ich werde jedoch auf diese besseren karten verzichten,denn ein Großteil der Missionen schafft man auch so
> 
> ...



Das heißt beim kauf des spiels krigt man gleich ein paar random karten und keine vorgegebenen die dann jeder hat?


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Das heißt beim kauf des spiels krigt man gleich ein paar random karten und keine vorgegebenen die dann jeder hat?


Du bekommst 4 Starterdecks (1 Feuer, 1 Schatten,1 Natur,1 Frost) die hat jeder der sich das Spiel kauft.
Wenn du preorderst noch 4 Ultra Rare karten,die sind noch ein wenig Stärker als die Originale der Karten + 1 weitere bei Amazon(Construct) oder Gamestop. Die 5 Extra kArten NUR wenn du Preorderst und halt 3000 Battleforgepunkte mit denen du dir Boosterpacks (oder Tomepacks => 6 Boosters für den preis von 5!) kaufen kannst.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

und wieder eine Stille hier xD


----------



## Huntermoon (1. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> und wieder eine Stille hier xD


ja^^

LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGWEILIG...


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

Blubbedi Blubb blubb !

lg


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Och leute... kann nicht euer Ernst sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat niemand nen nettes Thema?


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

hmmm

wer muss morgen arbeiten/in die schule ?

lg


----------



## Rubin (1. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmmm
> 
> wer muss morgen arbeiten/in die schule ?
> 
> lg



*arbeiten muss*


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

*sich bei der eigenen frage meld*

lg

gogo brauch noch 2 posts, die ich ned in einem forum-spiel-thread verschwenden will


----------



## Ren-Alekz (1. März 2009)

muss in die schule ne physik arbeit verkacken und meinen reli lehrer in den arsch treten


----------



## chopi (1. März 2009)

Morgen wieder schule...
Schaut jemand grad Constantine?


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. März 2009)

<- hat noch nen Monat Semesterferien... muss aber für die THW Prüfung büffeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Morgen ist 2. Variabler Schulfreier Tag von der Schule aus JUHU^^


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

chopi ich hab ihn schon gesehn aber ja ich gugg ihn ^^

also ich hab morgen nen normalen schultag und dienstag so nen seltsamen vortrag, Biologischer fußabdruck Oo

lg


----------



## Skatero (1. März 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Mefisthor (1. März 2009)

Nabend Skatero, und Gudde nacht Leude, ich hab meine 900 Posts/kills 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend Skatero

Edit:
Was ist eigentlich euer Lieblingsgenre in sachen Spiele? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. März 2009)

Gz Mefisthor.
So,ich geh pennen bzw. Dementium gucken.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

-------------Stille------------​


----------



## Skatero (1. März 2009)

Hmm ja.
Wirklich still.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Joa, was machste so Skatero?


----------



## Skatero (1. März 2009)

Ich spiele gerade Warhammer Online du?


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Battleforge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie in den letzten Tagen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (1. März 2009)

Muuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhh
































































			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Möp Melih auch mal wieder da^^


----------



## Melih (1. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Möp Melih auch mal wieder da^^



möp möp möp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> möp möp möp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Irgendwie bist du anders als sonst...


----------



## Melih (1. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie bist du anders als sonst...



*kleiner finger am rechten rand zwischen der oben und unterlibe steck*

willkommen to mein versteck!


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> *kleiner finger am rechten rand zwischen der oben und unterlibe steck*
> 
> willkommen to mein versteck!


Wer bist du und was hast du mit Melih gemacht?


----------



## Melih (1. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer bist du und was hast du mit Melih gemacht?



ich bin Dr.evil!!!!!!11111111111111111111111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. März 2009)

*hält vorsichtshalber einen Pflock und Weihwasser bereit*


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ich bin Dr.evil!!!!!!11111111111111111111111
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oha.....
*sich hinter Selor versteck*


----------



## Skatero (1. März 2009)

Hey Dr. Evil. Ich kenne dich. Ich habe dich schonmal im Radio gesehen.


----------



## Melih (1. März 2009)

*fängt an zu schmunzeln*

Scherz bei seite:

Nabend ihr kirchenchorexplodierermitrüpsendenschafen


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> *fängt an zu schmunzeln*
> 
> Scherz bei seite:
> 
> Nabend ihr kirchenchorexplodierermitrüpsendenschafen


Abend melih,das ich dich nochma hier sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (1. März 2009)

hab gestern eine neue Maus geschenk bekommen (bräuchte ich eigendlich nicht, ich mag meine Razer Deathadder), aber leider war es  nur die neue Razer salmosa *grml*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Hmm ich bleib meiner Razer Lachesis treu :>


----------



## Skatero (1. März 2009)

hmm brauch auch mal eine neue Maus. Wahrscheinlich auch eine von Razer.
Hab ja die g15, also Tastatur brauch ich keine neue.


----------



## Melih (1. März 2009)

Ich glaub nicht das du es verstanden hast


Die erazer salmosa ist soooo verdammt klein das ich bei meiner hand 2/3 absägen müsste, damit ich überrhaupt meine hand komplett auf die maus legen kann


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Die erazer salmosa ist soooo verdammt klein das ich bei meiner hand 2/3 absägen müsste, damit ich überrhaupt meine hand komplett auf die maus legen kann





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann bleib bei deiner Deathadder halt


----------



## Melih (1. März 2009)

Mach ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (1. März 2009)

man die battleforge server sind full.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2009)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> man die battleforge server sind full..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zum Glück bin ich noch drauf auf dem Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Melih:
na also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Braves Melih


----------



## Melih (2. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




muhahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Kack WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

WoW ist tot lang lebe Battleforge *g*


----------



## Melih (2. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WoW ist tot lang lebe Battleforge *g*



Battleforge ist von EA oder? das kann ja mal was werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Battleforge ist von EA oder? das kann ja mal was werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och Warhammer ist auch was geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich denke schon das sich Battleforge etablieren wird,es macht einfach richtig vieeel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Nun gut ich gehe Off, ich überlasse euch den Nachtschwärmer,macht ihn aber nicht kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nacht euch allen, schlaft gut :-)


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Guten Abend zur alltäglichen Runde


----------



## Kronas (2. März 2009)

maaan razyl
ich f5e hier, und im selben rush mit der buffed de zeit 21 uhr kommt dein post^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend zur alltäglichen Runde


trippleposter zomfg


----------



## Kronas (2. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> trippleposter zomfg


echt ma


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> trippleposter zomfg


Kann ich ja nichts dafür das die nach mir nemmer was schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du bist so böööse das sag ich meiner Mama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Mal schauen, ob BattleForge jetzt funktioniert.


----------



## Kronas (2. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann ich ja nichts dafür das die nach mir nemmer was schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mama razyl wird uns alle töten!


----------



## chopi (2. März 2009)

Moin...verstehn die Leute nur mich hier im Forum nicht mehr? o.ö


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob BattleForge jetzt funktioniert.


Ab morgen gibt es die Spielerbeschränkung nicht mehr, ob es aber dann eine Serveraufstockung gibt steht derzeit noch nicht fest.
@ Kronas: JA!


----------



## Kronas (2. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmqGu0_ZZXs...re=channel_page
neues coldmirror video^^


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Man wieso schlägt jetzt der Login bi Battleforge fehl?! >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man wieso schlägt jetzt der Login bi Battleforge fehl?! >
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Spielerbeschränkung... gilt auch schon für den Clienten 
"Hi all,

after many players had experienced lags today, we had to cap the player population on the servers some hours ago. If you are displayed the "Login failed!" and/or the "Too many players on server" error messages, this is because the beta server is currently full. Please try to login later. 

We will increase the allowed player limit on the servers in steps over the next days. We are very sorry for any inconvience caused."


----------



## Kronas (2. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man wieso schlägt jetzt der Login bi Battleforge fehl?! >
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weil dich das nich mag


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Moin...verstehn die Leute nur mich hier im Forum nicht mehr? o.ö


bitte... was? =P


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bitte... was? =P


Brille- du bist gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (2. März 2009)




----------



## Kronas (2. März 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> *video*


wer bis du denn?


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Juhu ich konnte mich einloggen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer bis du denn?


Das frage ich mich auch


----------



## chopi (2. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer bis du denn?


Dem Video nach ein sehr böser Mensch.


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Habe ich schon im Warhammerforum gesehen.

-.- habe mich zu früh gefreut. 2,1 Gb patch


----------



## Kronas (2. März 2009)

einfach mal jeden neuen dumm anmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (2. März 2009)

böse? ja sehr BÖSE! >_< ?


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> -.- habe mich zu früh gefreut. 2,1 Gb patch


Eher das Spiel,gepackt natürlich
Zumindest muss es so sein,da Manoroth gestern nur das laden musste


----------



## Kronas (2. März 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> böse? ja sehr BÖSE! >_< ?


*WER BIST DU?!*


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eher das Spiel,gepackt natürlich
> Zumindest muss es so sein,da Manoroth gestern nur das laden musste


Nein ich habe es ja schon gespielt. Aber nur einmal und seit dann nicht gepatcht.


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein ich habe es ja schon gespielt. Aber nur einmal und seit dann nicht gepatcht.


In der Closed Beta? 
Weil mano musste gestern nur die 2,1 GB laden und konnte dann spielen =O


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Ja kann gut sein, jedenfalls brauchte ich beim ersten Mal noch ein Key.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (2. März 2009)

Öhm Ich bin ein normaler Mensch der einen coolen Avatar hat dem langweilig war und ein video hier reingepostet hat
weil er Techno und so ein Zeug normalerweise nicht hört ihm das Lied aber gefällt und es kundtun wollte , Jaja!


----------



## Kronas (2. März 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Öhm Ich bin ein normaler Mensch der einen coolen Avatar hat dem langweilig war und ein video hier reingepostet hat
> weil er Techno und so ein Zeug normalerweise nicht hört ihm das Lied aber gefällt und es kundtun wollte , Jaja!


mein ava is viel cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *WER BIST DU?!*


wir sind keine religion... wir sind nicht deines gottes sohn.
doch wir sind das, woran du glaubst, wir sind das, was du oft brauchst.
wir sind ein kleiner bürgerkrieg, wir sind der prinz, den du so liebst.


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Neue Schwärmer weden hier halt so empfangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja kann gut sein, jedenfalls brauchte ich beim ersten Mal noch ein Key.


Ja gut das war noch die Closed Beta,da war das Spiel auch noch stolze 10 GB groß.
Mittlerweile sind es gepackt 2,1 GB, ausgepackt ~ 6GB.
Das Spiel ist also nochmal kleiner geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. März 2009)

Verstehe...so einer also...Naja,willkommen im Offiziellen Wowszene Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Btw,42 Beiträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Valnir Aesling (2. März 2009)

bei mir ist grade die sseite abgestürzt und dann kam error jetzt geht sie wieder ...

Wowszene forum? da bin ich auch angemeldet gehe jeden tag auf  die seite


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Verstehe...so einer also...Naja,willkommen im Offiziellen Wowszene Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Falsche Seite erwischt ??


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

30% ...


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Falsche Seite erwischt ??


Das war wahrscheinlich ein Scherz von Chopi.


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Ein schlechter Scherz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das war wahrscheinlich ein Scherz von Chopi.


Warscheinlich!


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Warscheinlich!


ach hau doch ab du milchtüte


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach hau doch ab du milchtüte


Lass die Milchtüte in ruhe,hab durst ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lass die Milchtüte in ruhe,hab durst ><


die ist aber verdorben!


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die ist aber verdorben!


Hmmm
Dann schütt ich sie jedenfalls weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmmm
> Dann schütt ich sie jedenfalls weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


burn it! burn it with fire!


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> burn it! burn it with fire!


Wegschütten, nicht verbrennen.
Die Arme Milchtüte =O


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Immer dieses scheiss Pornospam...


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Immer dieses scheiss Pornospam...


jo.
ich meine, bitte, wer sowas nötig hat, es gibt genug freie seiten im inet... -.-


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Immer dieses scheiss Pornospam...


Du magst das doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

lol ich mag keine Abzocke.


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> lol ich mag keine Abzocke.


Nicht? schade.
Aber brille hat recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber brille hat recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


as always  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Was ist .mkv für ein Dateityp?
bzw. welches Programm braucht man um das zu öffnen?


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> as always
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja naja....


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja naja....


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach komm jetzt nicht auf die Tour *taschentuch reich*


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm jetzt nicht auf die Tour *taschentuch reich*


ddann eben so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ddann eben so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok so erst recht nicht^^


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Böser Razyl!


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Böser Razyl!


Wieso dat denn?


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso dat denn?





Razyl schrieb:


> Naja naja....


darum


----------



## Valnir Aesling (2. März 2009)

Irgendwie mag ich euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich erzähle euch mal was: Nicht zu schlafen ist BÖSE!


Es ist Donnerstag Abends 18uhr ich surfe ein wenig durch das Internet und bekomm eine PM

_los lass Dawn of War 2 zocken habe heute abend frei
am besten kooperationsmodus los komm on!
-Roman_​
Also bin ich schnell ins Spiel und wir spielten fröhlich so vergingen die Stunden und letztendlich
wurde es 4 uhr Morgens. Da ich um 7 Uhr in die Schule musste war das natürlich scheisse

Ich ging also in Die schule und natürlich waren nur die kack Fächer dran Wirtschaft etc..
völlig erschöpft ging ich Nach Hause an den Pc, um 15 uhr rum legte ich mich schlafen wachte
aber wenig später um 19uhr wieder auf. 


Ich ging an den Pc und surfte 10 Minuten im Internet, ab da verschwand meine Erinnerung
Meine Mutter sagte mir ich lag schlafend am Boden rum und sie beförderte mich ins Bett.

Am nächsten tag wachte ich um 6.50 auf da ich zum zug musste unausgeschlafen ging
ich um 8uhr zum Zug, und fuhr zu einem Freund von mir nach WIEN.

Dort angekommen wurde erstmal gezockt und in die stadt gegangen am Abend
war ein Zock abend geplant(4 leute waren wir) haben bis 7uhr in der früh jackie Chan Filme
angesehen und Tekken gespielt bis uns die finger wund waren.

Komischerweise verspürte ich keinerlei Müdigkeit und fuhr unbehelligt wieder Nach hause
Ich nutzte die Zugfahrt zum schlafen Zuhause angekommen vergaß ich meine Tasche im Zug..

Und schlief schon um 18uhr ein.und verpasste Gildenraid...


so war das....


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> darum


Hä? was ist daran Böse?


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hä? was ist daran Böse?


Du hast eine Frau/Mädchen (wie auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) zum Weinen gebracht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast eine Frau/Mädchen (wie auch immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oO


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast eine Frau/Mädchen (wie auch immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es ist ein mann - hm ob das dann noch schlimmer ist...?


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Nein nein Brille ist weiblich. Glaub ich jedenfalls oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein nein Brille ist weiblich. Glaub ich jedenfalls oO


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein nein Brille ist weiblich. Glaub ich jedenfalls oO


Du liegst falsch.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. März 2009)

Brille ist ein Es... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein simpler Nutzgegenstand


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Aber dann ist Brille ja ein Lügner. oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber dann ist Brille ja ein Lügner. oO


wieso bin ich ein lügner? 
und @ selor sei ma leis hier!^^


----------



## Kronas (2. März 2009)

Wat? Brille is ne FRAU?!?!?!1111


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Wat? Brille is ne FRAU?!?!?!1111


sachma razyls posts lieste schon?


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Wat? Brille is ne FRAU?!?!?!1111


Ja und er hat schon 3 Kinder mit 3 Versch. Vätern ><


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso bin ich ein lügner?
> und @ selor sei ma leis hier!^^


In deinem Profil steht du bist weiblich. Und gib jetzt ja ned den Mods die Schuld.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ selor sei ma leis hier!^^



Du bist auch noch ein schimmelgrüner Nutzgegenstand...


----------



## Kronas (2. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sachma razyls posts lieste schon?


Ich tippe langsam bin am ipod^^


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Brille ist ein Es...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Langsam glaube ich das noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja und er hat schon 3 Kinder mit 3 Versch. Vätern ><


....^^



Skatero schrieb:


> In deinem Profil steht du bist weiblich. Und gib jetzt ja ned den Mods die Schuld.


nur weils in meinem profil steht glaubste des? >.<
genau weils leute so leichtfertig glauben hab ichs ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Dann bleibst du für mich ein ... Mädchen. Das wolltest du doch damit erreichen oder?^^


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Ah brille hat es kapiert?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann bleibst du für mich ein ... Mädchen. Das wolltest du doch damit erreichen oder?^^


nö



Razyl schrieb:


> Ah brille hat es kapiert?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was soll ich verstehen?? oO


----------



## Kronas (2. März 2009)

Ers ne transe!


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was soll ich verstehen?? oO


Vergiss es :/


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö


Hast du aber.

Juhu kann Battleforge spielen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hast du aber.
> 
> Juhu kann Battleforge spielen.


gz


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hast du aber.
> 
> Juhu kann Battleforge spielen.


Glückwunsch


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

"Der Vorwurf lautet: Der THW soll seit 2000 internationale Spiele beeinflusst haben", sagte Manfred Werner, Vorsitzender des HBL-Aufsichtsrates, der Deutschen Presse Agentur dpa. Das Rückspiel beim Champions League-Gewinn 2007 gegen die SG Flensburg-Handewitt (29:27) sei dabei nur die herausragende Partie gewesen.

Ausgerechnet THW Kiel! Bah >>


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

die, doubleposter! =O


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die, doubleposter! =O


Stirb, du vortäuscher Falscher Tatsachen!


----------



## El Homer (2. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Ich tippe langsam bin am ipod^^


Hey ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Nun jut ich verabschiede mich in die Nacht.
Ich überlasse euch meinen Nachtschwärmer,macht ihn nicht kaputt,sonst wird fürchterliche Rache über euch kommen muhahha.



....
äääh
ja
Gute nacht eucht allen,schlaft gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. März 2009)

El schrieb:


> Hey ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Touch 2g?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich überlasse euch meinen Nachtschwärmer,macht ihn nicht kaputt,sonst wird fürchterliche Rache über euch kommen muhahha.


das glaubst aber auch nur du, du würmchen


----------



## El Homer (2. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Touch 2g?


nö ^^ erste Generation

btw wie findet ihr das xD   Ich höre zwar Metal und Ragga aber das lied macht Laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

ich find das lied irgendwie... scheisse >.<
atzenmusik macht laune


----------



## El Homer (2. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich find das lied irgendwie... scheisse >.<
> atzenmusik macht laune


Naja dann gib deinem neon neon neon Grünen Affen halt n bissl zucker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

El schrieb:


> Naja dann gib deinem neon neon neon Grünen Affen halt n bissl zucker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


passt grad nicht zu dem, was ich jetzt höre :S


----------



## El Homer (2. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> passt grad nicht zu dem, was ich jetzt höre :S


Hehe n Kumpel von mir hört solche Mukke...Klar wenn man sich irwo trifft und pardy macht dann hört man sowas aber sonst hör ich sehr gern


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

El schrieb:


> Hehe n Kumpel von mir hört solche Mukke...Klar wenn man sich irwo trifft und pardy macht dann hört man sowas aber sonst hör ich sehr gern


the nameless find ich besser 
bei slipknot muss ich aber sagen: ich finde sie live mehr als schlecht :S


----------



## El Homer (2. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> the nameless find ich besser
> bei slipknot muss ich aber sagen: ich finde sie live mehr als schlecht :S


Schade in den Genuss ^^ bin ich noch net gekommen und karte fürn Ring hab ich auch net Mist hehe


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

hmm gerade 2 player Mission gewonnen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

El schrieb:


> Schade in den Genuss ^^ bin ich noch net gekommen und karte fürn Ring hab ich auch net Mist hehe


rock am ring bin ich dieses jahr auch nicht da :\
naja egal, ich bin dann mal off, gn8 euch


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

gn8 Brille


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2009)

Naja ich bin auch mal weg. Gn8


----------



## Valnir Aesling (2. März 2009)

Haris spielt oftbei aggro Berlin liedern mit.

wenn schon rap dann so etwas


Zur Klarstellung: ich höre allgemein keinen rap nur bestimmte lieder unter den ganzen gangsat lieder gibt es soviele
Schmuckstücke mann muss nur suchen und net gleioch sagen rap ist scheisse


----------



## Huntermoon (2. März 2009)

´N Abend

@Razyl: Ich hänge in BF bein der Dritten EWinzelspielmision. Tipps?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  -> Ok, er hatt sich anscheinend hingelegt^^
Iregntwer anders Tipps?


----------



## Hanfgurke (2. März 2009)

so grad mitm Lernen aufgehört. Morgen steht 'ne schwierige Klausur an, wünscht mir Glück, dann kann ich mir bald auch wieder dem WAR zuwenden.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ´N Abend
> 
> @Razyl: Ich hänge in BF bein der Dritten EWinzelspielmision. Tipps?
> 
> ...



ist das die wo man in der mitte irgendwas deffen muss?


----------



## Huntermoon (2. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ist das die wo man in der mitte irgendwas deffen muss?


ja, erst muss man zwei städte deffen (was ganz gut klappt) und dan muss man den "map-boss" killn, da hab ich probs, weil der so viele adds hatt...


----------



## Tabuno (2. März 2009)

Huhu werte Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Huntermoon (2. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Huhu werte Nachtschwärmer


Huhu werter Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Huntermoon (2. März 2009)

Nacht, ich geh schlafen


----------



## Zonalar (2. März 2009)

Hier noch ein Post, um mindestens 1 Post geeschriben zu habn... hier geht das ja ohne reportet zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. März 2009)

/reported




Scherz =)


----------



## Ocian (3. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hier geht das ja ohne reportet zu werden



Der Nachtschwärmer ist keine Regelfreie Zone und auch hier schauen wir genau rein, vielleicht sogar genauer als in andere Bereiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. März 2009)

Jaja^^Keine Angst, ich schaue schon selbst dafür, dass ich keine Posts schreibe, wobei ich nur mit dem Kopf auf die Tastatur hau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (3. März 2009)

Viel sinnvolles stand in deinem letzten Post aber auch nicht.

Ich habe es schonmal geschrieben: Dies ist ein offenes Thema... ihr dürft über alles reden. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ihr Sinnlosposts machen dürft oder gegen die Netiquette verstoßen dürft.


----------



## Zonalar (3. März 2009)

Na k... ist aber ein bischen zu pät um noch sinnvolles zu schreiben... von dem her, werde ich jezz noch mehr Posts in den nächsten Stunden zu meiden, um nicht den Zorn der allmächtigen Moderatoren auf mich zu ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ne schöne Nacht und möglichst wenige reportets Wünsch ich euch^^Ich büffel weiter in anderen Foren rum


----------



## Ocian (3. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Noch ne schöne Nacht




Die wünsche ich dir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gallero (3. März 2009)

Oh Mann ich bin sooooooooooooooo müde aber ich kann nicht schlafen weil mir sau schlecht is. Hab Angina. Ich versuche schon seit Stunden zu schlafen aber meine Übelkeit hält mich wach...


----------



## Tabuno (3. März 2009)

Was ist Angina?


----------



## Dryadris (3. März 2009)

Angina oder auch Mandelentzündung ^^
Sowas ist schmerzhaft, besonders da man kaum schlucken kann. Vollkommen gleich ob flüssig oder fest.

@Gallero
Wünsch dir Gute Besserung


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend



Du bist ja fix o.o

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Du bist ja fix o.o
> 
> Nabend


Bin ich zum großten Teil immer, abend.
Ist ja auch mein Nachtschwärmer *g*


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. März 2009)

hehe, 

alles kla bei euch(dir)?


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Bei mir? Nein,nicht wirklich.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. März 2009)

Wasn los?


----------



## Tabuno (3. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bin ich zum großten Teil immer, abend.
> Ist ja auch mein Nachtschwärmer *g*


pfui


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> pfui


Hey nur ich hab hier die alleinige postherrschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Bonsai:
Stress mit Freundin


----------



## Skatero (3. März 2009)

Nabend.
Wollt ihr mir erklären, was ihr gerade geschrieben habt. Will nicht alles durchlesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Skatero


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Stress mit Freundin


achso^^^ruf sie halt an

@Skatero

Nabend erst mal ^^ *g*
und das waren 6-7posts -.-


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend.
> Wollt ihr mir erklären, was ihr gerade geschrieben habt. Will nicht alles durchlesen.
> 
> 
> ...


Das waren maximal 7 Posts o_O Fauler hund!
@ Bonsai:
Wie witzig....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. März 2009)

Moin Kinder,was gibts? *eluveitie hör*


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hey nur ich hab hier die alleinige postherrschaft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das glaubst auch nur du


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das glaubst auch nur du


Ich hab 5,3k nur hier im Nachtschwärmer ha! Mein nachtschwärmer*Nachtschwärmer an sich krallen*


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab 5,3k nur hier im Nachtschwärmer ha! Mein nachtschwärmer*Nachtschwärmer an sich krallen*


na und? nur weil du hier geistigen dünnpfiff ablässt und davon mehr als so manch anderer heisst das nicht, dass du dir hier den thread krallen darfst...


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab 5,3k nur hier im Nachtschwärmer ha! Mein nachtschwärmer*Nachtschwärmer an sich krallen*


Guckst du grad zufällig Austin Powers?^^


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na und? nur weil du hier geistigen dünnpfiff ablässt und davon mehr als so manch anderer heisst das nicht, dass du dir hier den thread krallen darfst...


Nicht alles war das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Bonsai: Nein,warum?


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. März 2009)

och nur so...^^

ich renn mal eben zur tanke...brb


----------



## mookuh (3. März 2009)

Abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> ich renn mal eben zur tanke...brb


wozu das denn?
rewe hat doch noch auf oO


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wozu das denn?
> rewe hat doch noch auf oO


Nicht jeder kauft bei Rewe :>


----------



## mookuh (3. März 2009)

vllt ist kein rewe in der nähe...


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wozu das denn?
> rewe hat doch noch auf oO



gar nicht dran gedacht o.o...dauert halt ein wenig länger..^^ danke


----------



## Mefisthor (3. März 2009)

Austin Powers is eh das geilste xD

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht jeder kauft bei Rewe :>


wenn vor 22 uhr ist: doch. zudem meinte bonsai: LAUFEN.
es gibt egtl nur 2 sachen, die man an der tanke macht. tanken und bier kaufen.
da er läuft, fällt wohl ersteres aus, und letzteres ist suboptimal, da rewe billiger ist



Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> gar nicht dran gedacht o.o...dauert halt ein wenig länger..^^ danke


np


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn vor 22 uhr ist: doch. zudem meinte bonsai: LAUFEN.
> es gibt egtl nur 2 sachen, die man an der tanke macht. tanken und bier kaufen.
> da er läuft, fällt wohl ersteres aus, und letzteres ist suboptimal, da rewe billiger ist


Ich habs nur knapp 15 m zum Kaufland und das hat auch noch auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habs nur knapp 15 m zum Kaufland und das hat auch noch auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist das vergleichbar mit rewe?


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist das vergleichbar mit rewe?


Jap,nur noch ein wenig größer als Rewe.
und mehr angebote


----------



## Skatero (3. März 2009)

hrhr 2 Standarten geklaut... wahrscheinlich checkts eh niemand, egal

Was willst du jetzt noch einkaufen gehen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap,nur noch ein wenig größer als Rewe.
> und mehr angebote


dann ersetz rewe durch erreichbaren und vegleichbaren supermarkt


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann ersetz rewe durch erreichbaren und vegleichbaren supermarkt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gnah dummes Handy ><


----------



## Skatero (3. März 2009)

Hört jemand von euch ChroniX?


----------



## Tabuno (3. März 2009)

habt ihrn paar disssprüche auf lager?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hört jemand von euch ChroniX?


nö, wasn das


----------



## mookuh (3. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hört jemand von euch ChroniX?



noch nicht


welche richtung ist das denn?


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> habt ihrn paar disssprüche auf lager?


Nein^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> habt ihrn paar disssprüche auf lager?


deine mutter spuckt dir ins gesicht und schreit: aquaknarre.
lass meine mutter ausm spiel und ich lass deine ausm keller.
deine mutter sitzt beim rewe unter der kasse und macht "piep"

ja, dieso sprüche sind niveaulos und nicht lsutig, sonst sind mir aber grad keine eingefallen.


----------



## Skatero (3. März 2009)

Deine Mutter Witze?


----------



## Mefisthor (3. März 2009)

Merkur is subba, obwohl die meine e-mail an spamversender verteilt haben :/

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Deine Mutter Witze?





> deine mudda schupst kleine kinder vom fahrrad und riecht am sattel.



wtf...........? oO


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wtf...........? oO


Tja,das darfste nun zu jeden der dir auf der Straße begegnet sagen *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja,das darfste nun zu jeden der dir auf der Straße begegnet sagen *g*


ja ich versteh den sinn nicht wirklich


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja ich versteh den sinn nicht wirklich


Die Sprüche haben einen SINN?!?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Sprüche haben einen SINN?!?!


naja, "ich sag nichts gegen deine eltern... sind schon 2 nette kerle" finde ich noch sinnvoller als 





> deine mudda schupst kleine kinder vom fahrrad und riecht am sattel.


gut, wirklich sinnvoll sind beide nicht, nur bei 2. erschließt sich mir nicht, warum die das machen sollte/waas da der witz dran ist


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Warum gibts eigentlich nur "mutterwitze"? o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum gibts eigentlich nur "mutterwitze"? o_O


bisher wurde nichts niveauloseres gefunden?


----------



## Melih (3. März 2009)

Mutterwitze sind langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Will paar gute Flachwitze hören


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bisher wurde nichts niveauloseres gefunden?


Hm,man könnte auch mal den Vater runtermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (3. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum gibts eigentlich nur "mutterwitze"? o_O



da kennt jeder welche...


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> da kennt jeder welche...


Naja,lustig sindse trotzdem nicht =O


----------



## Skatero (3. März 2009)

Alsooo.
Stehen zwei Kühe auf der Weide.
Sagt die eine:"Muh."
Sagt die andere:"Das wollte ich auch gerade sagen."


----------



## Mefisthor (3. März 2009)

Ich bin mit meinem U-Boot über die Wüste geflogen, da bekam ich einen Platten. Wieviele Gummi-enten sind im Teich? 3, Yoghurt hat keine Gräten.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Alsooo.
> Stehen zwei Kühe auf der Weide.
> Sagt die eine:"Muh."
> Sagt die andere:"Das wollte ich auch gerade sagen."


da war chopis mit den 2 muffins geiler


----------



## Melih (3. März 2009)

<A°°°°> hi, was is jetzt der unterschied von einer hotmail zur email  
<pfe°°°°°°°°°> ne email is kalt und ne hotmail warm  
<A°°°°> bringt es was wenn die mail wärmer ist?  


lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> <A°°°°> hi, was is jetzt der unterschied von einer hotmail zur email
> <pfe°°°°°°°°°> ne email is kalt und ne hotmail warm
> <A°°°°> bringt es was wenn die mail wärmer ist?
> 
> ...


O_O Abend Melih


----------



## Mefisthor (3. März 2009)

<Roflbot> Was macht ein Holländer nachdem der die Fußball EM gewonnen hat?
<Jean> kP was denn?
<Roflbot> Die Playstation aus...
<Jean> xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> <A°°°°> hi, was is jetzt der unterschied von einer hotmail zur email
> <pfe°°°°°°°°°> ne email is kalt und ne hotmail warm
> <A°°°°> bringt es was wenn die mail wärmer ist?
> 
> ...


der kinderpsychologe ist auch mal wieder hier 
wieso biste nicht im wow-teil, neue studienobjekte beschaffen?


----------



## Kangrim (3. März 2009)

Wissenschaftler schätzen, dass es ungefähr doppelt so viele titten wie frauen auf der Welt gibt.


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1514180
BUHUUUU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der kinderpsychologe ist auch mal wieder hier
> wieso biste nicht im wow-teil, neue studienobjekte beschaffen?



Tja, wer weiß, wer weiß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Razyl

eine andere art fürs Schwanzvergleich


----------



## mookuh (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da war chopis mit den 2 muffins geiler



wie ging der? war da nicht da


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wissenschaftler schätzen, dass es ungefähr doppelt so viele titten wie frauen auf der Welt gibt.


ahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. März 2009)

Schaffner zum Fahrgast:"Wieso haben sie denn keine Fahrkarte?"
Fahrgast:"Ich muss sparen."


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> @Razyl
> 
> eine andere art fürs Schwanzvergleich


Oder ne neuauflage von Valenth. Zum glück gleich geblockt ><


----------



## mookuh (3. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1514180
> BUHUUUU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ahh noch mehr valenth


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1514180
> BUHUUUU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


juhu, was neues zum blocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> juhu, was neues zum blocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gnah so ein Crap...


----------



## Melih (3. März 2009)

Naja, hab das auch schon geblockt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (3. März 2009)

boäh endlich darklagacy comics durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an die 180 comics <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> boäh endlich darklagacy comics durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lfgcomic ftw! (auch wenn die letzten comics laaaaangweilig sind und es zu viel storypush und zu wenig richard gibt)


----------



## Melih (3. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> boäh endlich darklagacy comics durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenns einen Totlangweilig ist, ist das eine gute Nebenbeschäftigung


ps:

<@T°°°> Falls jemend Bommelchen im Chat sieht Btte richtet ihm dann aus das T°°° heute nicht mehr kommt denn er ist Krank!!! Grüße an alle die ihn kenen! Seine Mama

lol


----------



## Skatero (3. März 2009)

Was haben ein Goldfisch und ein Laserstrahl
gemeinsam?

_Das ist eine frage an euch._


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was haben ein Goldfisch und ein Laserstrahl
> gemeinsam?


Oo ka


----------



## Mefisthor (3. März 2009)

ahh bin so ein großer fan von Darklegacycomics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gugg mir das schon seit ewigkeiten an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fanboys-online is auch sooo geil ^^ Genauso wie Dib-comics(mein derzeitiger favorit)

lg


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> <@T°°°> Falls jemend Bommelchen im Chat sieht Btte richtet ihm dann aus das T°°° heute nicht mehr kommt denn er ist Krank!!! Grüße an alle die ihn kenen! Seine Mama


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Oo ka


Sie können nicht pfeifen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sie können nicht pfeifen.


beine hoch, der kam flach


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> beine hoch, der kam flach


Dann aber nicht die Beine hoch,sonst fliegt der Ball aufs tor ==> Schwache Abwehr


----------



## Skatero (3. März 2009)

Ich habe ja nie gesagt, dass er lustig ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (3. März 2009)

<S°°°°°°r> darf sich eine arzthelferin o. krankenschwester eigentlich über einen lustig machen bzw. darf die mich auslachen?  
<e°°°°°°> mh ich weiss nicht wie das gesetzlich geregelt ist, aber wenn meine soetwas leisten würde, würde ich den arzt wechseln, nachdem ich mich beschwert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<S°°°°°°°> gut gut...  
<e°°°°°°°> wieso überhaupt wenn ich fragen darf? was vorgefallen?  
<S°°°°°r> nee, nur so (=  
* K°°°°°° has joined #**********  
<K°°°°°> Servus zusammen  
<e°°°°°> hio  
<S°°°°°°> moin  
<K°°°°> ahhh cypher, wieder zurück vom urologen? alles fit? XD  
<e°°°°> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL  
<S°°°°°°°> danke kiro... e°°°°° hdf!!  



o_0


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. März 2009)

reeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> <S°°°°°°r> darf sich eine arzthelferin o. krankenschwester eigentlich über einen lustig machen bzw. darf die mich auslachen?
> <e°°°°°°> mh ich weiss nicht wie das gesetzlich geregelt ist, aber wenn meine soetwas leisten würde, würde ich den arzt wechseln, nachdem ich mich beschwert habe
> 
> 
> ...


Rofl



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Bonsai: Ein herzliches WB


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> o_0


ahja... o.o


----------



## Melih (3. März 2009)

ps: falls ihr es nicht wisst, ein Urologe ist ein Männerarzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (3. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> <S°°°°°°r> darf sich eine arzthelferin o. krankenschwester eigentlich über einen lustig machen bzw. darf die mich auslachen?
> <e°°°°°°> mh ich weiss nicht wie das gesetzlich geregelt ist, aber wenn meine soetwas leisten würde, würde ich den arzt wechseln, nachdem ich mich beschwert habe
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wahahahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rofl
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. März 2009)

@ Melih: Soll das lustig sein oder soll ich den witz nicht kapieren?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was haste egtl gekauft?


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was haste egtl gekauft?


Was kaufsten du Abends im Rewe?^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was haste egtl gekauft?



Paar sachen ^^ cola, bier, und was süßes für raid morgen war gestern einkaufen und habs vergessen


----------



## Melih (3. März 2009)

In North Dakota wurde einst ein versuchter Selbstmord als Mordversuch angesehen und wurde mit der Todesstrafe bestraft.

........


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was kaufsten du Abends im Rewe?^^


bier, milch, alufolie, gummibänder, plastikflaschen
@ melih: langsam werden die quotes langweilig


----------



## Mefisthor (3. März 2009)

kennt niemand dib-Comics ?? 

lg


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> In North Dakota wurde einst ein versuchter Selbstmord als Mordversuch angesehen und wurde mit der Todesstrafe bestraft.
> 
> ........


Ahja lol?


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bier, milch, alufolie, gummibänder, plastikflaschen


o_O
Was willst du denn DAMIT?
Edit:
Ach schreibt doch mal schneller hier ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> o_O
> Was willst du denn DAMIT?


wüsst ich auch gerne


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. März 2009)

Schneller?^^


----------



## Mefisthor (3. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> In North Dakota wurde einst ein versuchter Selbstmord als Mordversuch angesehen und wurde mit der Todesstrafe bestraft.
> 
> ........


Gibt nich nur ein Weg zum ziel ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wüsst ich auch gerne


Du bist komisch Brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist komisch Brille


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht SO komisch


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht SO komisch


:<


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> :<


Eher so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. März 2009)

Ich hasse den Un'goro krater :< scheiß quests


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eher so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gut, das könnte auch sein :\
@ bonsai: ich find die q's da kacke, das gebiet an sich gefällt mir aber egtl.


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gut, das könnte auch sein :\


Darfst nicht traurig sein,schau der Wahrheit ins Auge Brille


----------



## Skatero (3. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> kennt niemand dib-Comics ??
> 
> lg


Na klar kenne ich die dib-comics...


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ bonsai: ich find die q's da kacke, das gebiet an sich gefällt mir aber egtl.



Jap :-) queste grad mit meiner Jägerin..freu mich schon auf die Pesis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Melih

Nee das sind nur langweilige quests...töte X etc


----------



## Melih (3. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Ich hasse den Un'goro krater :< scheiß quests




Wiso?

die sind doch ganz lustig
besonders die mit der Schwarmkönigen der insekten
die kommt immer mit 6 mobs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. März 2009)

Themawechsel bitte!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Themawechsel bitte!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum denn?


----------



## Dracun (3. März 2009)

so en kurzes gastspiel von mir^^

kennt einer von euch schon die neue werbung von mercedes mit den 2 schutzengeln??? i find die absolut mega geil.i sag nur FAULE SAU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> so en kurzes gastspiel von mir^^
> 
> kennt einer von euch schon die neue werbung von mercedes mit den 2 schutzengeln??? i find die absolut mega geil.i sag nur FAULE SAU
> 
> ...


Nein,nicht wirklich.
Ich schaue keine Werbung =O


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> so en kurzes gastspiel von mir^^
> 
> kennt einer von euch schon die neue werbung von mercedes mit den 2 schutzengeln??? i find die absolut mega geil.i sag nur FAULE SAU
> 
> ...



nee, kannste mal Link schicken?


----------



## Skatero (3. März 2009)

Weil ich WoW nicht (mehr) mag.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil ich WoW nicht (mehr) mag.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach und WAR auch nicht mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil ich WoW nicht (mehr) mag.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sex mit möbelstücken wäre ein thema...

soll ick jetzt den knaller zünden?
zünd den knaller !
*puff*
höhö irre


----------



## Dracun (3. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> nee, kannste mal Link schicken?


woher soll i denn en link haben..hab die grad im tv gesehen^^

aber i such mal für die suchfaulen^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> woher soll i denn en link haben..hab die grad im tv gesehen^^
> 
> aber i such mal für die suchfaulen^^



ich bin ein suchfauler ^^


..muss mal eben Razyl recht geben...Brille du bist komisch

baba Brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. März 2009)

ich bin dann ma raus für heute, bb


----------



## Skatero (3. März 2009)

Gn8 grüne Klobrille


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> ..muss mal eben Razyl recht geben...Brille du bist komisch


Tja ...^^

So ich bin off n8 euch,lasst den Thread hier ganz :>


----------



## Skatero (3. März 2009)

gn8 komischer Razyl


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. März 2009)

Wieso geht ihr den alle schon?^^ die nacht ist jung :-)


----------



## Dracun (3. März 2009)

Da hast du^^


----------



## Melih (3. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Wieso geht ihr den alle schon?^^ die nacht ist jung :-)



Weil die meisten hier Morgen in die schule gehen/arbeiten müssen


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Da hast du^^




XD der is ja geil


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Weil die meisten hier Morgen in die schule gehen/arbeiten müssen



Gott sei dank muss ich morgen erst um 10:00 in der Schule sein...geht bei euch auch der Grippe virus um?

Danke @ Dracun :-)


----------



## Melih (3. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Gott sei dank muss ich morgen erst um 10:00 in der Schule sein...geht bei euch auch der Krippe virus um?



zurzeit nicht


----------



## Dracun (3. März 2009)

krippe kenn i nur zu weihnachten^^ denke du meinst grippe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. März 2009)

Ich habe morgen Schule. Aber Warhammer ist gerade spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (3. März 2009)

ich steh um 6 schon auf, aber ich schlaf immer so schnell ein ^^

lg


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. März 2009)

So..ich bin mal wieder Questen...mistiger krater..bis morgen, schön abend noch ;D


----------



## Kronas (3. März 2009)

Gehe auch mal
Die Nacht war schon zu oft jung


----------



## Mefisthor (3. März 2009)

was is loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooos :ppp

lg


----------



## chopi (3. März 2009)

Das geht aber so
"was geht aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaab"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. März 2009)

Oh nein! Eine Milchtüte und ein anderer komischer Typ.


----------



## Mefisthor (3. März 2009)

jo skatero is schon ein ziemlich komischer typ 

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (3. März 2009)

abend


----------



## Huntermoon (3. März 2009)

Da keiner mit mir reden will bin ich schon wieder wech.

P.s.: Hab grad Monk geguckt, und Dr. Croger ist T-O-D!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. März 2009)

Ich gehe mal off gn8


----------



## Zonalar (3. März 2009)

Wir lesen uns nächsten Abend^^...ich komm immer dann on, wenn alle schon verabschieden...


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (4. März 2009)

nabend

erster !111!1einseinself


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Guten Abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit
Grml buffed laggt ja grad :/


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (4. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Guten Abend
> ...




aber wie o.o


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Jap :/ bah ist ja nicht auszuhalten


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

nicht nur buffed, :/ bei Eventshootas loggts mich andauernd aus :/

lg


----------



## Skatero (4. März 2009)

Nabend
laggt gar ned...


----------



## chopi (4. März 2009)

Gleich kommt Pushing Daisies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. März 2009)

Nabend
laggt gar ned... 
edit: Nur ein bisschen oO


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> laggt gar ned...


Sieht man....


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (4. März 2009)

nabend Mefisthor

Edit...no coment..ich sag mal nabend@all


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Gleich kommt Pushing Daisies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (4. März 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Zonalar (4. März 2009)

Hi. Kangrim, deine Neue sig is Hamma^^ Man erkennt deinen Style


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> juhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und was ist das? Sicher irgendwie sone komische Sendung :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und was ist das? Sicher irgendwie sone komische Sendung :/


ja. aber sie ist geil


----------



## Skatero (4. März 2009)

oh eine Brille


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja. aber sie ist geil


Hm,fußball ist wichtiger


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> oh eine Brille


oh ein soul eater fan =P


----------



## Kangrim (4. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hi. Kangrim, deine Neue sig is Hamma^^ Man erkennt deinen Style



Dankeschön. Was hast du denn jetzt für programme zur verfügung?


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

pushing daisies is mir irgendwie ned geheuer :/

Peter Zwegat ROCKS !!! xD

lg


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> pushing daisies is mir irgendwie ned geheuer :/
> 
> Peter Zwegat ROCKS !!! xD
> 
> lg


Geh weg....


----------



## Skatero (4. März 2009)

Bin mal ein bisschen off. Vielleicht schaue ich nochmal vorbei.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh weg....


Witzige is ja das mein BWL-Lehrer genauso aussieht ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)




----------



## Grüne Brille (4. März 2009)

ich hab tabaluga nie gemocht...


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hab tabaluga nie gemocht...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


k.A aber ich kam wieder auf das lied,irgendwie hat das nen guten Text hmm


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

OPERAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> OPERAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gaaaanz ruhig, hier nimm deine Tabletten


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Edit:
Ach blödes Laggen hier!


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gaaaanz ruhig, hier nimm deine Tabletten


*nom nom nom*

bei mir laggt grad nüsch 

lg


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> *nom nom nom*
> 
> bei mir laggt grad nüsch
> 
> lg


Bei mir andauernd :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bei mir andauernd :/


haha!
scherz, bei mir gibts zwischendurch auch laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaags


----------



## Zonalar (4. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Dankeschön. Was hast du denn jetzt für programme zur verfügung?



Ich hab Gimp für meinen Mac. Hab gerade ers angefangen, zeitgleich mit Rabadash.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (4. März 2009)

ok...thema? ^^ fußball?


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

tja hasse kein 16.384 Internet ? 

was meint Ihr von dem hier, kann ich das verschenken ? oder siehts scheiße aus ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*tabletten ess* *nom* *nom* *nom* *nom*

lg


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haha!
> scherz, bei mir gibts zwischendurch auch laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaags


Tjo
da ist wer übers Kabel gestolpert :>


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (4. März 2009)

ich bin weg..laggt mir zu doll..
baba


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo
> da ist wer übers Kabel gestolpert :>


jo, übers wlan kabel...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bb bonsai


----------



## Kangrim (4. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab Gimp für meinen Mac. Hab gerade ers angefangen, zeitgleich mit Rabadash.



Naja deine avatar hast du ja selber gezeichnet aber bei uns im design thread zeichnet man selten etwas selbst. Willst du nichtmal versuchen mit verschiedenen "Cut-Outs" xD und bg´s zu experimentieren?


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo, übers wlan kabel...


Jop *g*
Oder jemand hat die server umfallen lassen hmmm


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> tja hasse kein 16.384 Internet ?
> 
> was meint Ihr von dem hier, kann ich das verschenken ? oder siehts scheiße aus ?
> 
> ...



/push



Razyl schrieb:


> Jop *g*
> Oder jemand hat die server umfallen lassen hmmm



Dooooomino Daaaaaaaay !!! Dam dammm

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. März 2009)

kannste verschenken^^


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Mefisthor:
Wer ist das Mädchen da? Deine Freundin?
Das als reiner ausdruck kommt sicherlich blöde *g*


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

NEEEEIN BAyer führt 1:0 gegen bayern ><


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mefisthor:
> Wer ist das Mädchen da? Deine Freundin?


nope nur ne gudde freundin. 

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> NEEEEIN BAyer führt 1:0 gegen bayern ><


kill that doubleposter!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nope nur ne gudde freundin.
> 
> lg


Ah gut ok^^

@ Brille:
ah halt deine Smileys Still 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Boah das gibts ja nicht >> da drückt man einmal und 2 Posts bah das nervt vllt. hier


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Boah das gibts ja nicht >> da drückt man einmal und 2 Posts bah das nervt vllt. hier


schon wieder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja deine avatar hast du ja selber gezeichnet aber bei uns im design thread zeichnet man selten etwas selbst. Willst du nichtmal versuchen mit verschiedenen "Cut-Outs" xD und bg´s zu experimentieren?



Sicher^^Ich bin gerade bei der Arbeit, nen Flyer für den Autowaschtag zu machen für unsere Klasse^^ Nebenfrage: Wie gross ist Din A5 in Pixel?


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ah gut ok^^


Wieso gut 

lg


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schon wieder!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Halt deine Smileys still!
Du postest auch manchmal doubled 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Mefisthor:
k.A
Ich schreib immer sowas o-O


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Halt deine Smileys still!
> Du postest auch manchmal doubled
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


verdammt ich bin als scheinheiliger aufgeflogen 
*schmeisst razyl sand in die augen und verschwindet*


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sicher^^Ich bin gerade bei der Arbeit, nen Flyer für den Autowaschtag zu machen für unsere Klasse^^ Nebenfrage: Wie gross ist Din A5 in Pixel?


1748 x 2480

lg

@ Razyl:


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> verdammt ich bin als scheinheiliger aufgeflogen
> *schmeisst razyl sand in die augen und verschwindet*


Pah du Feigling!
Komm nur her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pah du Feigling!
> Komm nur her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich komm mit alphajacke, airmax, klappmesser!


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich komm mit alphajacke, arimax, klappmesser!


<< mit MG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum gehts überhaupt ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich komm mit alphajacke, arimax, klappmesser!


o_O
Du wirst verbrannt  hahahahah du grüne Hexe muhahaha


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> o_O


O_o


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> O_o


Sinnlos Spammer!


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sinnlos Spammer!


sagte der doublepost fetischist!


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

OPERAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

*tabletten (fr)ess* *nom* *nom* *nom* *nom*

lg


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sagte der doublepost fetischist!


Du machst die auch ab und zu also ruhe du Brillchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du machst die auch ab und zu also ruhe du Brillchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt ja gar nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> stimmt ja gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch, du kleines Brillchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du vortäuscher Falscher Tatsachen *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch, du kleines Brillchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


geh doch fort! ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> geh doch fort! ^^


Nö,vorher brauch ichen Ford *haha...:/*


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,vorher brauch ichen Ford *haha...:/*


zomg was ein worwitz ahahahahahahahahahaha, ich lieg am boden...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93Qncfp6qKQ


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zomg was ein worwitz ahahahahahahahahahaha, ich lieg am boden...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93Qncfp6qKQ


Ich weiß das der mies war
Aber immer noch besser als hier alle zu veräppeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber immer noch besser als hier alle zu veräppeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur weil das ding rosa ist... tse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFL 
Bayern geht total unter
Leverkusen 3 Bayern 0
KLINSI RAUS! KLINSI RAUS!


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Das ist jetzt verarsche hier xD
Ich hab den Beitrag eben abgeschickt und 30 sek.Später kommt noch mal derselbe? Ach kommt hört auf ><


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

OPERAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. März 2009)

razyl... sachma wie oft heute noch?^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. März 2009)

Was für Spamer... ihr wollt doch nur noch schnell eure Täglichen Posts hochpushen!


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> razyl... sachma wie oft heute noch?^^


Gar nicht mehr,ich geh nun off.
Das ist ja nen Witz hier.
Ich schick den verf****** beitrag einmal ab und 30 sek. später kommt noch einer , ist kla ><
Nacht!

Edit:
Das isn Witz ><
Es steht aufeinmal 3:2...............................


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was für Spamer... ihr wollt doch nur noch schnell eure Täglichen Posts hochpushen!


die ignorieren uns 

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gar nicht mehr,ich geh nun off.
> Das ist ja nen Witz hier.
> Ich schick den verf****** beitrag einmal ab und 30 sek. später kommt noch einer , ist kla ><
> Nacht!


gn8, bis morgen (hoffentlich lagfrei für dich^^)


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Ihr wollt mich doch heute alle nur verarschen, hier der mist und einmal trifft Bayern in null komma nichts 2 mal das tor...
><


----------



## Zonalar (4. März 2009)

Jaa, wir sind nur hier, damit es bei dir laagt und deine Manschaft verliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. März 2009)

gibts zeugen wie zam grad einfach ohne vernünftigen grund nen post von mir gelöscht hat? XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr wollt mich doch heute alle nur verarschen, hier der mist und einmal trifft Bayern in null komma nichts 2 mal das tor...
> ><


klar. jetzt wo dus raushast müssen wir uns was neues eifnallen lassen... mhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: trolli, du meinst das google spiel oder


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> klar. jetzt wo dus raushast müssen wir uns was neues eifnallen lassen... mhhhh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pah,kümmer du dich lieber um deine Geschlechtsop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> klar. jetzt wo dus raushast müssen wir uns was neues eifnallen lassen... mhhhh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jep^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. März 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jep^^


dann hab ichs mitbekommen <.<
afk


----------



## Zonalar (4. März 2009)

Habadabadubudubudibidabidubidubbel.

Wieviele Vokalen befinden sich im ganzen Post?


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. März 2009)

Interessiert keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (4. März 2009)

wenn Vokale: a,e,i,o,u sind, sind es ganze 16 stück falls ich noch zählen kann.


----------



## Zonalar (4. März 2009)

Falsch^^sind 32.

Mit einem Post meine ich natürlich alle Wörter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Reingefallen !


----------



## Mefisthor (4. März 2009)

32 wenn ich mich ned verzählt hab

lg

Edit: oh schon gelöst :/


----------



## Skatero (4. März 2009)

Äh ja ich verabschiede mich nochmal. *wink*
Tschüss ihr alle


----------



## Skatero (4. März 2009)

Äh ja ich verabschiede mich nochmal. *wink*
Tschüss ihr alle


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. März 2009)

Sooo... meine Signatur mal geupdated!


----------



## RomanGV1 (5. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soooooooooooo wo sind die heissen muttis hier?!?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. März 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Kronas (5. März 2009)

moin


----------



## Huntermoon (5. März 2009)

abend


----------



## Kangrim (5. März 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Guten Abend






Kronas schrieb:


> moin








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wo isn der threaderöffnungsnerd?


----------



## Huntermoon (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wo isn der threaderöffnungsnerd?


wer?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> wer?


razyl? oO


----------



## Lothron-Other (5. März 2009)

Guten Abend, bei mir ist es zwar noch net 21 Uhr aber egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. März 2009)

Wenn er es verpasst kommt er nicht mehr, weil er sich so schämt.


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wo isn der threaderöffnungsnerd?


Ich bin hier!
Und wieder weg *buff*


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin hier!
> Und wieder weg *buff*


O_o


----------



## Skatero (5. März 2009)

du gehst ins Buff?


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2009)

Nein,Manoroth ist schuld Ende *buffbombe*


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein,Manoroth ist schuld Ende *buffbombe*


hat er dir die unschuld genommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (5. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein,Manoroth ist schuld Ende *buffbombe*


wasn los? o.0


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hat er dir die unschuld genommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhem ne,nicht wirklich,die hab ich eh schon lange nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So nun weg,gnah hier!


----------



## Tabuno (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wo isn der threaderöffnungsnerd?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haha


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem ne,nicht wirklich,die hab ich eh schon lange nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich weiss was es ist:



riesentrolli schrieb:


> "sand in der vagina" XD


----------



## Tabuno (5. März 2009)

he brille ich spiel wieder wow, machst du eig nochn bissl pve oder nur pvp?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> he brille ich spiel wieder wow, machst du eig nochn bissl pve oder nur pvp?


pvp only atm. mit ulduar steig ich vll wieder ins pve ein, weil bisher siehts ziemlich nice aus


----------



## Tabuno (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pvp only atm. mit ulduar steig ich vll wieder ins pve ein, weil bisher siehts ziemlich nice aus


also auch keine pve achievements in 5er inis ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich weiss was es ist:


Nein falsch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> also auch keine pve achievements in 5er inis ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nix dergleichen


----------



## Skatero (5. März 2009)

Tabuno, du machst ein Fehler.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Tabuno, du machst ein Fehler.


sein zitat ist alt?


----------



## Tabuno (5. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Tabuno, du machst ein Fehler.


Welchen?


----------



## Huntermoon (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pvp only atm. mit ulduar steig ich vll wieder ins pve ein, weil bisher siehts ziemlich nice aus


btw, könnt hier einer mal nen link zu den echten t8-rüstungs-sets posten? find nur bilder, die pre-Wotlk als t7 gehandelt wurden...


----------



## Skatero (5. März 2009)

Weil WoW schlecht ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein falsch.



Wolltest du nicht weg sein?^^


----------



## Skatero (5. März 2009)

Ja die Amüsierdamen warten schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht weg sein?^^


Ja, ich kann trotzdem hierschreiben,ist zwar anstrengender da ich nicht jeden Buchstaben auf der Tastatur sehe,aber nach knapp 9 jahren weiß man ungefähr wo die liegen *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?;tpstart=12

n bissi runterscrollen du faule sau =P


----------



## Tabuno (5. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil WoW schlecht ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nö.


----------



## Skatero (5. März 2009)

Ich finde halt WAR besser, aber egal.
Anderes Thema.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Postet mal jemand? Will kein Doublepost machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Anderes Thema.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gibts heute was gutes im tv?


----------



## Tabuno (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gibts heute was gutes im tv?


Germanys Next Topmodel


----------



## Skatero (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?;tpstart=12
> 
> n bissi runterscrollen du faule sau =P


Wusste gar nicht, dass du auf halbnackte Cyber-Männer stehst. oO



Grüne schrieb:


> gibts heute was gutes im tv?



kA


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Germanys Next Topmodel


schon nach der 1. staffel nur noch crap...


----------



## Huntermoon (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?;tpstart=12
> 
> n bissi runterscrollen du faule sau =P


danke^^

irgentwie tun mir die palas leid (wären sie keine palas^^)
[1] [2]


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> danke^^
> 
> irgentwie tun mir die palas leid (wären sie keine palas^^)


wenn jetzt s6 genauso scheisse aussieht....^^


----------



## Tabuno (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schon nach der 1. staffel nur noch crap...


soo hab jetzt meine sig geändert ich find den typen echt schlau, ich mein er hat ja recht...


----------



## riesentrolli (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich weiss was es ist:


ich werde gequotet *stolz*


----------



## Skatero (5. März 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich werde gequotet *stolz*


Öhh ja, sei ruhig stolz.


----------



## Huntermoon (5. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Öhh ja, sei ruhig stolz.


warum so sarkastisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Öhh ja, sei ruhig stolz.


*skatero quote*
so jetzt könnt ihr beide stolz sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. März 2009)

Mich macht es nicht stolz, wenn eine Brille mich quotet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mich macht es nicht stolz, wenn eine Brille mich quotet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann geh sterben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. März 2009)

Schon wieder...


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schon wieder...


und schon wieder!

gibs zu, du bist grad nur so drauf, aus schon vorhin genannten gründen


----------



## Tabuno (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und schon wieder!
> 
> gibs zu, du bist grad nur so drauf, aus schon vorhin genannten gründen


WoW ist besser als WAR.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. März 2009)

Welche Gründe?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Welche Gründe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie razyl vorhin.



riesentrolli schrieb:


> "sand in der vagina" XD


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie razyl vorhin.


Du bist abartig weißt du das?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist abartig weißt du das?


wolltest du nicht gehen?


----------



## Skatero (5. März 2009)

Hmm kapier ich nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm kapier ich nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wundert mich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wolltest du nicht gehen?


Lies mal meinen Comment unter den von Selor,schreiben geht nur schwerer^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, ich kann trotzdem hierschreiben,ist zwar anstrengender da ich nicht jeden Buchstaben auf der Tastatur sehe,aber nach knapp 9 jahren weiß man ungefähr wo die liegen *g*


schreibste im keller ohne beleuchtung oder wie


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schreibste im keller ohne beleuchtung oder wie


Nein,falsch.
Setzen 6!


----------



## Tabuno (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schreibste im keller ohne beleuchtung oder wie


jo mir fällt grad so auf wer nach 9 jahren nicht blindschreiben kann istn ziemlicher kackboon^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein,falsch.
> Setzen 6!


/spit


----------



## Skatero (5. März 2009)

/tar Grüne Brille
/lol


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo mir fällt grad so auf wer nach 9 jahren nicht blindschreiben kann istn ziemlicher kackboon^^


Ich kann schon,nur manchmal tipp ich zu schnell und dann steht da nen anderer Buchstabe. Die Tastatur nicht zu sehen ist kein Problem. Nur tipp ich zu schnell


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> /spit


Pah,spuck dich doch selbst an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Siehste, ihr seid zu langsam *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> /tar Grüne Brille
> /lol


darf man fragen, was bei dir heute los ist?


----------



## Skatero (5. März 2009)

Dann ist es ein Problem. Wenn du nicht schnell tippen kannst, musst du halt langsam tippen. Also wieso sollte es kein Problem sein?


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann ist es ein Problem. Wenn du nicht schnell tippen kannst, musst du halt langsam tippen. Also wieso sollte es kein Problem sein?


Es ist kein Problem die Tastatur auswendig zu kennen bzw zu wissen wo ihre Tasten liegen,nur tipp ich zu schnell. Daran liegt das Problem.
Und nein ich schreibe nicht langsamer.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist kein Problem die Tastatur auswendig zu kennen bzw zu wissen wo ihre Tasten liegen,nur tipp ich zu schnell. Daran liegt das Problem.
> Und nein ich schreibe nicht langsamer.


ach der ist nur sauer.
wsl will ihm seine mama keine gutenachtgeschichte erzählen, bevor er bald unter seine bärchi decke muss


----------



## Skatero (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> darf man fragen, was bei dir heute los ist?


Was sollte mit mir los sein?


----------



## Tabuno (5. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist kein Problem die Tastatur auswendig zu kennen bzw zu wissen wo ihre Tasten liegen,nur tipp ich zu schnell. Daran liegt das Problem.
> Und nein ich schreibe nicht langsamer.


http://speedtest.schnell-schreiben.de/ wieviel schaffste da?


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach der ist nur sauer.
> wsl will ihm seine mama keine gutenachtgeschichte erzählen, bevor er bald unter seine bärchi decke muss


Was rauchst du eigentlich so am Tage?
Nein meine Freundin sitz auf meinen schoß,und verdeckt mit ihren Haaren ein wenig was =O


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was rauchst du eigentlich so am Tage?
> Nein meine Freundin sitz auf meinen schoß,und verdeckt mit ihren Haaren ein wenig was =O


bah bist du ekelhaft ey


----------



## Mefisthor (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bah bist du ekelhaft ey


/sign


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bah bist du ekelhaft ey


o_O
Du bist komsich =O
@ Tabuno:
k.A zuletzt waren es knapp 83,glaube ich,aber nur weil ich mich vertippt habe bei 3 wörter und groß/klein nicht beachte *g*


----------



## Tabuno (5. März 2009)

Du schreibst 529 Zeichen pro Minute
Du hast 96 korrekt geschriebene Wörter und
Du hast 2 falsch geschriebene Wörter
ich glaub ich hab schon mal 100 geschafft aber kp^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> o_O
> Du bist komsich =O
> @ Tabuno:
> k.A zuletzt waren es knapp 83,glaube ich,aber nur weil ich mich vertippt habe bei 3 wörter und groß/klein nicht beachte *g*


Anschläge/min ? 

lolz

lg

@ Tabuno, ich hab ca 1400 Anschl./min, also nid posen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Anschläge/min ?


83 Wörter pro minute....
Oh man nachdenken ist nicht deine große Stärke wa?


----------



## Tabuno (5. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 83 Wörter pro minute....
> Oh man nachdenken ist nicht deine große Stärke wa?


sry das muss sein
EPIC FAIL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 83 Wörter pro minute....
> Oh man nachdenken ist nicht deine große Stärke wa?


Sarkasmus is nicht gerade deine große stärke wa ?

lg


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Sarkasmus is nicht gerade deine große stärke wa ?
> 
> lg


Nö,nur nervts einfach.
Besonders du


----------



## Mefisthor (5. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,nur nervts einfach.
> Besonders du


och komm doch, bist nur sauer wegen selfown 

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,nur nervts einfach.
> Besonders du


was ne atmo heute hier...^^
ihr nehmt doch alle drogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin dann ma raus für heute, bb


----------



## Tabuno (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was ne atmo heute hier...^^
> ihr nehmt doch alle drogen
> 
> 
> ...


n8


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was ne atmo heute hier...^^
> *ihr nehmt doch alle drogen
> 
> 
> ...


Sagt der richtige...
Nacht ich bin auch raus hier.
@ Mefisthor:
nein bin ich nicht.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. März 2009)

Bonsoir lunette !

lg

@Razyl: och was biste so sauer, heute mim falschen fuß aufgestanden ?


----------



## Tabuno (5. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Bonsoir lunette !


ich hab zwar französisch aber lunette wusste ich nich aber trotzdem ergibt das keinen sinn Guten abend, brille ?
naja bin auch mal wech baba


----------



## Lillyan (5. März 2009)

Lilly ist da, lieb sein!


----------



## Mefisthor (5. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab zwar französisch aber lunette wusste ich nich aber trotzdem ergibt das keinen sinn Guten abend, brille ?


mir is das wort nacht grad ned eingefallen ^^

gleich ma nachschlagen

lg


----------



## riesentrolli (5. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Lilly ist da, lieb sein!


pöh


----------



## Mefisthor (5. März 2009)

aaargh ich hass das gefühl wenn du wat nich weist und es dann erfährst und dir dann denkst "neeeeeeeeeeein bin ich blöd das hätt ich wissen müssen, wie konnt ich das vergessen Oo" argh

Bonne Nuit wär richtig :/ hatten wa ja ganz am anfang -.-

btw. Bonsoir Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg

Stille Oo


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

Hallo.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. März 2009)

Seas !

lg


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

is hier keiner mehr außer du und ich?^^ kommt schon Leute!!
achja: geiler Titel!!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. März 2009)

hmm naja die meisten sin offline weil morgen freitach is und razyl hab ich anscheinend verscheucht ... ich mein wenn ich hier jemanden wirklich verarschen will weil ich ihn hass dann sieht das gaaaaaanz anders aus. glaub der meint ich will ihn wirklich niedermachen 

Dead terrorist is epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Skatero (5. März 2009)

Sein Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blubb.


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

lol was war denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Mefisthor (5. März 2009)

ders sauer weil er meine jokes nich versteht 

lg


----------



## Skatero (5. März 2009)

Egal. Ich bin mal off.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. März 2009)

judde nacht skatero

lg

yay 40 posts bis zum mileeeeeeeeeenium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

Nacht. Hmm... kein Spaßversteher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. März 2009)

anscheinend ned :/

noch 39 bis zum Milleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





lg


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. März 2009)

tjaja ^^

hey du hast ja gradma 1000 gemacht gz ^^

lg


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

jo thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. März 2009)

hach muss au langsam off hab morgen noch schule :/

n8


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

Jo ich auch... aber kb drauf... xD gn8 bin auch ma off.


----------



## Scharamo (6. März 2009)

Moin moin Leuts, 

wollte mal schauen ob hier noch was los ist, noch jmd im WoW?

Wenn ja, was geht?
Bin die schon einige Stunden in Winterq. am Ruf fürs Mount farmen.


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmm naja die meisten sin offline weil morgen freitach is und razyl hab ich anscheinend verscheucht ... ich mein wenn ich hier jemanden wirklich verarschen will weil ich ihn hass dann sieht das gaaaaaanz anders aus. glaub der meint ich will ihn wirklich niedermachen


Öhem bitte?
Schonmal was von Schule gehört?
Ich gehe meist in der Woche um 22.00 uhr hier weg,also pass mal pls auf mit deinen Comments =O
Abend hier


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

Huhu


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. März 2009)

http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/st...ler3_large.html


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. März 2009)

Ach... hier auf deutsch:

http://unterhaltung.t-online.de/c/18/01/05...2%80%98,850,700


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Du oller Trekki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ABend Selor ^-^


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

meistens sagste ja cu razyl ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> meistens sagste ja cu razyl ^^
> 
> lg





Razyl schrieb:


> Nacht ich bin auch raus hier.


.....


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

Guten Tag
Ich begrüsse euch zum heutigen Nachtschwärmerabend.
Viel Spass wünsch ich euch und wie gehts euch allen so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

-.- hab da nur das @mefi gelesen  

lg


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> Ich begrüsse euch zum heutigen Nachtschwärmerabend.
> Viel Spass wünsch ich euch und wie gehts euch allen so?
> 
> ...


Was hasten du genommen o_O?
Und mir gehts öhm ja ... gaanz ok


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

jetzt schon stille  das is echt nix

*Themakanone mit Thema lad, FEUER* * "RP" fliegt lautstark in den Nachtschwärmen, erschlägt ein paar Menschen und bleibt rauchend auf dem Boden zurück*

lg


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Tjo ihr seid halt so still .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

Ich habe nichts genommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

*rumschrei*

bin ich jetzt lauter?


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts genommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


KOmmst aber so rüber....
@ Mookuh:
Bitte nicht so laut >< es Ist abends


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

<< hat boxen bis zum anschlag aufgedreht ^^

sturmfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. März 2009)

brrrreeeeeeeee


----------



## Lillyan (6. März 2009)

Nabend

Naja, wenns euch zu still ist mach ich mal ein wenig Stimmung

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNJo3gcdmrk


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> << hat boxen bis zum anschlag aufgedreht ^^
> 
> sturmfrei
> 
> ...


Darf ich nicht,dumme Nachbarn ><
Und sturmfrei ebenso,das ganze We buhahaha


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

Krochn oida !!

lg

@ Razyl: yay in nem haus zu wohnen und ned in ner wohnung is geil ^^ naja offiziel darf ich noch bis 10 laut sein, aber nach draußen kommt recht wenig lautstärke


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

hmm wenn du meinst razyl

*leiser sei*


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Naja, wenns euch zu still ist mach ich mal ein wenig Stimmung
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNJo3gcdmrk


WTF
WTF
Wasn kranker sch****


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WTF
> WTF
> Wasn kranker sch****



/sign


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

Abend Lilly

edit: das hört sich an wie was aufm apres ski


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

Lilly tu est malade !
lg


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. März 2009)

ich mag die zahl 7 an erster stelle heut kriegn


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich mag die zahl 7 an erster stelle heut kriegn


Viel spaß dabei
@ Mefisthor:
Französisch.... schlimme sprache....


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Lilly tu est malade !
> lg



ist malade eine form von malus oder wo kommt das her?^^

edit: bin falsche sprache -.- zu viel latein gewöhnt


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

<< will dat millenium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





das is ma krank ^^

lg

@Razyl: ich weiß aber ich muss mehr französisch schreiben muss da besser werden ^^

@mookuh : Tu(Du) est(bist) malade(krank) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Viel spaß dabei



danke danke


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

krochn oida !

lg


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> @Razyl: ich weiß aber ich muss mehr französisch schreiben muss da besser werden ^^


Schreib im WoW forum =P


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> @mookuh : Tu(Du) est(bist) malade(krank)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hrmpf

Die ersten zwei wörter kenn ich von latein daher hab ich mich übers 3te gewundert^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. März 2009)

wieso schreibste immer "lg" ? ist das so eine art markenzeichen?


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

So ich bring mal Stimmung hier rein. (Ein sehr gutes Lied.)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> So ich bring mal Stimmung hier rein. (Ein sehr gutes Lied.)



nich mein geschmack


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

keine ahnung hab ich mir angewöhnt. zuerst in bei PNs und irgendwann einfach so in einträgen :/ ich vergeb eben gern liebe grüße ^^ naja das schreib ich jetzt überall immer ans ende, sogar bei Kommentare

lg


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> So ich bring mal Stimmung hier rein. *(Ein sehr gutes Lied.)*


Öhem in meinen Augen nicht *g*


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

WE ARE NEMESIS! lol
ist doch nice oder?


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

lg

@Ren-Alekz: jetzt fällts mir ein ! ich chatt ja immer mit allen möglichen leuten, und da hab ich irgendwann angefangen bei mädels die ich sehr gut kenn immer "kiss" dranzuschreiben. dann war ich ma sauer auf eine und hab als bestrafung lg geschrieben xD und irgendwann wollt ich das bei jedem schreiben, und wenn ich eine besser kenn wieder "kiss"

woher dass kiss kommt ? das is bei uns in der gegend gebräuchlich 

lg


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> WE ARE NEMESIS! lol
> ist doch nice oder?



nope..ich weis das hört niemand gern, aber ich steh auf crunk und hip-hop (englisch) niemals deutsch


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

Ich hör so gut wie alles (außer hiphop) 
von daher mir gefällts ^^


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

Razyl was hörst du für Musik? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Ich hör auch alles,solange es gut ist und mir gefällt =O
Aber das da ... nein danke.
Ich hör lieber meine Itunes Liste durch =O


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

Also Pain - Bye/Die is doch ma der Hammer !!

lg


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

Jojo Nemesis ist besser, aber es ist auch gut.


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

LP!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

Die alten Lieder sind besser. (Ich weiss, dass das alt ist.)


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die alten Lieder sind besser. (Ich weiss, dass das alt ist.)


AH Quatsch auch die neuen sind toll.
Linkin Park > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. März 2009)

das ist ehr was was ich mir reinziehe ..jaajaa buuuht nur ;P


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

is zwar ne emoband und geht gegen miene prinzipien aber der song is einfach zu geil :/

lg

@Skatero: m² die alten lieder waren rockiger, aufn neuem album warn ja fast nur schnulzenlieder Oo

lg


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

Besser, die alten Lieder sind besser. Da steht nicht, dass sie nicht toll sind.


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> is zwar ne emoband und geht gegen miene prinzipien aber der song is einfach zu geil


Einbetten auf Anfrage Deaktiviert

@ Skatero:
Die neuen Lieder sind ebenso genial.Stehen auf gleicher Höhe.


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

Mefi das Video geht nicht. Darf ich dich Mefi nennen?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mefi das Video geht nicht. Darf ich dich Mefi nennen?



erst machen dann fragen, so isses richtich ;P


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

Also mir gefallen die alten lieder auch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw wie findet ihr My December von Lp? ich finds toll mein freund findets sch***


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> erst machen dann fragen, so isses richtich ;P


Ist im RL nicht viel anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

ja darfsch mich mefi nennen, und das video müsst jetzt gehn

lg


----------



## Tabuno (6. März 2009)

morgen ihr luschen


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Also mir gefallen die alten lieder auch besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


My December ist auch nice.


Grml Dummes Laufwerk erkennt die Road to Revolution DvD grad nicht =O


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

Hallo Lusche


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> morgen ihr luschen


Abend du nap

lg


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

Abend tabuno


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

lol in Tabuno's Name sind 2 Spielenamen enthalten.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

Blubb ? Blubb :/

Blubb


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Blubb ? Blubb :/
> 
> Blubb



is nich wahr!? :O


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> lol in Tabuno's Name sind 2 Spielenamen enthalten.



welche den?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

Tabu & Uno


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> is nich wahr!? :O


Blubb! blubba blubb ? 

blubb


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Blubb! blubba blubb ?
> 
> blubb



ach was...das glaub ich erst wenn ich es seh!


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

blubb bl*biep*b blubbo blubba


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

Jemand lust irgendwas bei den Forenspielen zu spielen?


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Hmm...
Was habten ihr alle genommen =O


----------



## Valnir Aesling (6. März 2009)

Ich fahre voll auf so Dream Trance ab normalerweise höre ich Mittelalter rock wie StS schandmau in extremo etc
Gothik und so aber seit meine freundin mir ein lied vorgespielt hat kann ich netmehr anders als das zu hören

irgendwo schäme ich mich auch dafür aber ich finds toll!


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

bluuuuub blublub bubuububu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. März 2009)

razyl giev da battleforge 1on1! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (6. März 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Ich fahre voll auf so Dream Trance ab normalerweise höre ich Mittelalter rock wie StS schandmau in extremo etc
> Gothik und so aber seit meine freundin mir ein lied vorgespielt hat kann ich netmehr anders als das zu hören
> 
> irgendwo schäme ich mich auch dafür aber ich finds toll!


nabend

schäm dich weiter is ja schrecklich bleib lieber bei schandmal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (6. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> schäm dich weiter is ja schrecklich bleib lieber bei schandmal...
> 
> ...




ja nich denke das ist nur so ne phase^^


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> razyl giev da battleforge 1on1!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Grad keine Lust,mache nochen Vortrag für die Schule fertig.
Und wie ich bereits sicherlich irgendwo sagte;
I don´t like PvP. Ich bin mehr nen PvE Spieler,kommt wohl davon das ich früher sehr viele Offline Games gezockt habe.


----------



## neo1986 (6. März 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> ja nich denke das ist nur so ne phase^^


hab ich auch hin und wider da höre ich dan peter fox oder sowas ober sowas oha oha damit kann man ja krieg führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

oh gott ich geh grad ins esszimmer, da seh ich die katze auffer couch liegen, streichel sie und denk mir so "hach die nehm ich mir, setzt mich zum pc und leg se aufn schoß ganz chillig". dann gugg ich auf mein pulli der se gestreift hat, voller katzenhaare und hab den gedanken erstma fallenlassen 

achja blubb? blubb blubba. Blubba blubbi ?

lg


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Grad keine Lust,mache nochen Vortrag für die Schule fertig.
> Und wie ich bereits sicherlich irgendwo sagte;
> I don´t like PvP. Ich bin mehr nen PvE Spieler,kommt wohl davon das ich früher sehr viele Offline Games gezockt habe.



schad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

Nein ich esse keine Katzen.


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> schad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Habe auch schon in WoW versucht PvP möglichst zu vermeiden :>
Außerdem muss ich noch einige Missionen weitermachen,besonders die 2-er Missionen im Einfachen Schwierigkeitsgrad,dann noch die gesamten Missionen im Fortgeschritten Missionen (4-er,2-er,1-er) aber ich komm ja zu nichts :/


----------



## Valnir Aesling (6. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> hab ich auch hin und wider da höre ich dan peter fox oder sowas ober sowas oha oha damit kann man ja krieg führen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hex peter fox ist cool


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein ich esse keine Katzen.



Du magst lieber Kuhdöner oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

Ja Kuhdöner ist gut.


----------



## neo1986 (6. März 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> hex peter fox ist cool


hab ich was anderes behauptet?


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

muss auch noch en Referat über Finnland(zufällig ausgelost) machen bis Freitach  ich hasse referate, die sind immer so, unnötig. die sitzten eh alle nur da und denken "hach wenigstens ned Geo" und ich muss über irgendein land referieren was mir am ar*** vorbeigeht

lg


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Habe auch schon in WoW versucht PvP möglichst zu vermeiden :>
> Außerdem muss ich noch einige Missionen weitermachen,besonders die 2-er Missionen im Einfachen Schwierigkeitsgrad,dann noch die gesamten Missionen im Fortgeschritten Missionen (4-er,2-er,1-er) aber ich komm ja zu nichts :/



hmm die missionen hab ich alle vorm charakter reset gemacht, haben nurnoch "fast alle"^^ auf expert gefehlt...hab ich kA wie man so manche missis auf expert schaffen soll...aber nu habsch bis zum release keine lust mehr alles nochmal neu zu machen :/


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

Ich muss noch ein Referat über Rot-Grün-Sehschwäche machen...


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hmm die missionen hab ich alle vorm charakter reset gemacht, haben nurnoch "fast alle"^^ auf expert gefehlt...hab ich kA wie man so manche missis auf expert schaffen soll...aber nu habsch bis zum release keine lust mehr alles nochmal neu zu machen :/


Jop,also Siege of Hope war damals heftig auf Expert =O
Aber naja,ich spiel derzeit die Missionen zum Zeitvertreib,hab mir nun *hust* paar Accounts gemacht um mir mal manche Karten ausen AH zu kaufen um sie anzusehen *g*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> muss auch noch en Referat über Finnland(zufällig ausgelost) machen bis Freitach  ich hasse referate, die sind immer so, unnötig. die sitzten eh alle nur da und denken "hach wenigstens ned Geo" und ich muss über irgendein land referieren was mir am ar*** vorbeigeht
> 
> lg



referat oder presäntationen in der schule heißt für mich immer "sehr gut 4 free"  also auf unserer schule muss man schon schlecht sein, wenn man da mal ne "befriedigend" oder gar noch schlechter kriegt^^..nich weil wir alle so schlau sind..ehr weil die lehrer schnell zufrieden sind ;P


----------



## Tabuno (6. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Tabu & Uno





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin halt ein genie aber nein ich hab mir das einfach nur so ausgedacht^^


----------



## Valnir Aesling (6. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> hab ich was anderes behauptet?




Ja du sagtest Peter Fox´s Penis riecht nach Marmorkuchen

kleiner scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> referat oder presäntationen in der schule heißt für mich immer "sehr gut 4 free"  also auf unserer schule muss man schon schlecht sein, wenn man da mal ne "befriedigend" oder gar noch schlechter kriegt^^..nich weil wir alle so schlau sind..ehr weil die lehrer schnell zufrieden sind ;P


Bei uns andersrum,wenn du den Vortrag machst muss der auch gut sein,und um eine 1 zu bekommen,musst du manchen Lehrer sogar mehr bringen in den Vortrag als sie wollen,sonst gibts da nur ne 2.
Also ein Vortrag (nicht kurzvortrag) muss mindestens 15 min gehen :/


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop,also Siege of Hope war damals heftig auf Expert =O
> Aber naja,ich spiel derzeit die Missionen zum Zeitvertreib,hab mir nun *hust* paar Accounts gemacht um mir mal manche Karten ausen AH zu kaufen um sie anzusehen *g*



oha da kommts raus! :O...naja ich hab mir auch so um die 10-15 accs gemacht um alle karten "anzuschauen" ^^


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich bin halt ein genie aber nein ich hab mir das einfach nur so ausgedacht^^



mhh könnten ja auch deine lieblingsspiele sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> oha da kommts raus! :O...naja ich hab mir auch so um die 10-15 accs gemacht um alle karten "anzuschauen" ^^


Ja ich hab mir auch Naturkarten und so geholt nur um sie im sandkasten mal anzuwenden :>
Besonders teuer war aber der Juggernaut,dafür hab ich mir meinen 2. Account mal gemacht um den mir zu kaufen ><
Aber ich werd wohl mit der Vollversion dann ein reines Feuerdeck haben+ ein reines Naturdeck oder Frostdeck,bin da noch ein wenig am überlegen.Aber das 2. ist nur für 2-er Missionen oder 4.er Missionen da,falls da schon einer fire oder so hat


----------



## Tabuno (6. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> mhh könnten ja auch deine lieblingsspiele sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Uno mag ich, hab ich immer auf der Klassenfahrt gespielt im Bus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber Tabu hab ich glaub ich noch nie oder selten gespielt.


----------



## neo1986 (6. März 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Ja du sagtest Peter Fox´s Penis riecht nach Marmorkuchen
> 
> kleiner scherz
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss auch noch ein referat machen über irgentsoein Kuhkaff in Afrika  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz bei uns haben jetzt schon ca 9 Leute ein Referat gehalten und jedesmal is ihr was schlechtes eingefallen 

blubb


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ren-Alekz bei uns haben jetzt schon ca 9 Leute ein Referat gehalten und jedesmal is ihr was schlechtes eingefallen
> 
> blubb


Ist bei Lehrern immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

Lehrer können manchmal richtig nervig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Lehrer können manchmal richtig nervig sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

Sin auch nur Menschen.

Bei uns in Österreich geht grad was ab. Unterreichtsministerin will 2 stunden mehr unbezahlten Unterricht pro Woche für jeden Lehrer durchboxen, und Donnerstag streiken bei uns die Lehrer deswegen 

lg


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. März 2009)

ich bin mal ne runde dota zoggn

baba


----------



## Valnir Aesling (6. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Sin auch nur Menschen.
> 
> Bei und in Österreich geht grad was ab. Unterreichtsministerin will 2 stunden mehr unbezahlten Unterricht pro Woche für jeden Lehrer durchboxen, und Donnerstag streiken bei uns die Lehrer deswegen
> 
> lg



Jo hat mir mein Lehrer auch schon erzählt wir sind ja dicke Kumpels lol
ich kann dir sagn der ist ganz schön sauer am 12ten ist er zu nem termin eingeladen
wo alle Lehrer steiermarks eingeladen werden um mit den Politikern das auszudiskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Sin auch nur Menschen.
> 
> Bei uns in Österreich geht grad was ab. Unterreichtsministerin will 2 stunden mehr unbezahlten Unterricht pro Woche für jeden Lehrer durchboxen, und Donnerstag streiken bei uns die Lehrer deswegen
> 
> lg



Ich will auch n Lehrerstreik in Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw sind die bei uns in Deutschland nicht Beamte und dürfen nicht streiken?


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

Und wenn alle streiken, was will man dagegen tun?


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Wahnsinn seid ihr still heute =O


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

Du bist still...


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du bist still...


ICh bin nie still,war nur kurz in den offiz. Battleforge Foren unterwegs^^


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

Immer diese Ausreden...


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2009)

naja ich bin mal im bett hab morgen noch was vor =D

viel spaß euch noch


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> naja ich bin mal im bett hab morgen noch was vor =D
> 
> viel spaß euch noch


Nacht Mookuh.


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2009)

gn8 döner


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> gn8 döner


Lass die Kuh in ruhe!


----------



## Aromat05 (6. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> gn8 döner


Mhhhmm döner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ich will auch n Lehrerstreik in Deutschland
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im Normalfall sind sie Beamte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Im Normalfall sind sie Beamte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Streikst auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. März 2009)

re...elendig verloren...hab hunger


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

Razyl Österreich ^^

btw. hat grad schreibsperre wegen Blubb posts :/ 

wenn ich blubbisch nich reden darf weil es eine sprache is die keiner versteht, wäre dann französisch nich erlaubt wenn keiner im forum französisch kann ? xD

demnächst schreib ich nimma blubbisch sondern mach einfach ein 

<< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Razyl Österreich ^^
> 
> btw. hat grad schreibsperre wegen Blubb posts :/
> 
> ...


made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mach dir nix draus...die mods müssen halt als arme uwürdige leben da sie leider die geheiligte blubb sprache nicht verstehen können ;P


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

is es erlaubt sinnvolles zu schreiben und dann en bissl blubbspeak ?

lg


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2009)

So guten Nacht hier,schlaft schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

nach Razyl 

will heut noch schnell 1000 posts go go go

lg


----------



## Syane (7. März 2009)

Na was denn is hier schon Schicht? Nabeeeeeeend.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Na was denn is hier schon Schicht? Nabeeeeeeend.


ich bin noch hier.
wie eine fledermaus seh ich in der nacht besser...
Alphajacke, airmax, klappmesser


----------



## Valnir Aesling (7. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin noch hier.
> wie eine fledermaus seh ich in der nacht besser...
> Alphajacke, airmax, klappmesser



wie aggresiv, höre mal nicht dieses punkzeugs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> wie aggresiv, höre mal nicht dieses punkzeugs


ich höre nicht bushido, aber diese textstelle bringt mich einfach zum schmunzeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



btw, seit wann wird hier bei den youtubeverlinkungen der name angezeigt? gefällt mir


----------



## Syane (7. März 2009)

Dachte das is normal ..hab noch nich drüber nachgedacht ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

ich bin mal the punisher schauen, bis denne


----------



## Anduris (7. März 2009)

cu hau rein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (7. März 2009)

Bin wieder am start ^^


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Nabend ihr Sonntagsfahrer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Na ihr? Wo bleibt selor? Hehe, ders ned erster^^Juhu!


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (7. März 2009)

guckt ihr grad auch Wok WM? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> guckt ihr grad auch Wok WM? ^^


nö... ^^


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> guckt ihr grad auch Wok WM? ^^



nö ich schau grad Dexter


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (7. März 2009)

....und sonst so.....?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> ....und sonst so.....?


sonst?

"wenn ich dich seh... dann denk ich an dein auto... denn deine huuuuupen sind so wunderschön"

wieso hab ich immer von so nem kack nen ohrwurm


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. März 2009)

Bessere Quali (wenn man auf Youtube ist und den HQ Button betätigt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (7. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> "wenn ich dich seh... dann denk ich an dein auto... denn deine huuuuupen sind so wunderschön"
> 
> wieso hab ich immer von so nem kack nen ohrwurm




wtf?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> wtf?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9kNeVDxFc4


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

der tiefkühllaster mörder ist so dumm -.-
Der hat dexter ganze zeit studiert und dachte er würde jeden umbringen wegen seinem Drang, hat ihn zum alten krankenhaus geführt und da war tucci (der tiefkühllaster mörder hat ihn sein linken fuß, unterschenkel und linken arm amputiert), er war gefesselt und neben ihm waren Mordwerkzeuge, tucci fleht ihn schon an er soll ihn umbringen und nichts mehr abschneiden.

aber da Dexter nur "böse" tötet hat er ihn nicht getötet


Da hat der mörder wohl ein fehler gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

Brille du bist seehr seltsam

btw. 1000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Milleeeeenium 

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Brille du bist seehr seltsam
> 
> btw. 1000
> 
> ...


gratz


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

danke, soll ich das vid posten ? ^^

lg


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (7. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9kNeVDxFc4




xDD


gratz Mefisthor!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> danke, soll ich das vid posten ? ^^
> 
> lg


welches? oO


----------



## Tabuno (7. März 2009)

Hmmmmmmmm, Razyl tut wohl was für sein RL. *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmmm, Razyl tut wohl was für sein RL. *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meinste einen kleinen razyl?


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> welches? oO




lg


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Geht mal pls zu mein thread 


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=93915





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. März 2009)

NEIN Melih... aus!


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> NEIN Melih... aus!



Will doch nur das du endlich mal eine andere Serie auser Stark trek anschaust  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> meinste einen kleinen razyl?


ja den razyl ich glaub es gibt ja nicht so viele


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja den razyl ich glaub es gibt ja nicht so viele


du hast aber scho verstanden wie ichs meine? -.-


----------



## Tabuno (7. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du hast aber scho verstanden wie ichs meine? -.-


nein


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Wie mögt ihr meine Sig so?^^


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

was meint ihr zu meinm vid ^^

lg


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wie mögt ihr meine Sig so?^^



bekomm ich 10 euro wenn ich sage von welchen spiel es ist und welche funktion die darstellen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nein


razyl+freundin= minirazyl


----------



## Tabuno (7. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> razyl+freundin= minirazyl


lol das erinnert mich an einem der im raid gesagt hat ich muss mal weg meine frau bekommt gradn baby xD


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (7. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> razyl+freundin= minirazyl




hatte er nicht stress mit seiner freundin?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> hatte er nicht stress mit seiner freundin?


versöhnungskuscheln... *g*


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (7. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> versöhnungskuscheln... *g*



wieso wusste ich das dass jetzt kommt? ^^^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> was meint ihr zu meinm vid ^^
> 
> lg


ja krocha... 
alles krocha alter


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> versöhnungskuscheln... *g*



5 gegen Willi?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Hach, meine Sig gefällt mir^^Und ja du kannst sagen, was die so drauf habn

Jezz hackt doch nicht immer auf Razyl rum, wegen der Freundin und seinem "Handklatsch", das wurde schon zig tausend mal durchgekaut


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

oida krochn oida fiiiix oida

Krocha oder nix, scheißegal schicht is pflicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg oida


----------



## Tabuno (7. März 2009)

Razyl ist ein Thema wo jeder mitreden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

Razyl oida !

hmm muss was sinnvolles sagen, sonst is es spam :/

sinnvoll 

lg oida


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmm muss was sinnvolles sagen, sonst is es spam :/


katzenpipi phosphorisiert im dunkeln.


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hach, meine Sig gefällt mir^^Und ja du kannst sagen, was die so drauf habn




die spielen bei "Zelda-majoras Mask" eine rolle,
mit denen muss man "verstecki" spielen und wenn man gewinnt bekommt man ein code, dann muss man zu ihrer geheimbasis um irgendetwas zu machen damit man am 3 tag abends zum Turm gehen kann und die 2te begnegung mit der Maske macht, und am schluss wieder ein Normaler junge ist und nicht so ein waldheini


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Wir sind alle Individuen und alle Einzigartig auf seine eigene Art und Weise...


wollte mich irgendwie klug anhören


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

Draußen ist es kälter als nachts :O

und mein U-boot hat auf der autobahn nen platten bekommen, da waren es nurnoch 2 flaschen quark :/

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> wollte mich irgendwie klug anhören



FAIL!


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> versöhnungskuscheln... *g*


You will die!
Nein ich lebe noch o_O
Und nein der Stree mit meiner Freundin ist schon beiseite gelegt =O

Nur weil ich mal hier zu spät komme... pah ><


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Danke sehr^^


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

wir vermissen dich einfach razyl, ham uns schon sorgen um dich gemacht

lg oida


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wir *vermissen dich* einfach razyl, ham uns schon sorgen um dich gemacht


BUHAHAHAHAH
Danke für den Witz *g*


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> You will die!
> Nein ich lebe noch o_O
> Und nein der Stree mit meiner Freundin ist schon beiseite gelegt =O



Habt ihr dann als versöhnung ein 5vs1 ringkampf angeschaut?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. März 2009)

Nabend Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

OH ... MY ... GOSH !!

Razyl hat ne neue sig !!!111einself

/discuss oida

lg oida


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Habt ihr dann als versöhnung ein 5vs1 ringkampf angeschaut?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


?! o_O
@ Mefisthor:
Ja hab ich, google sei dank *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ?! o_O
> @ Mefisthor:
> Ja hab ich, google sei dank *g*


boah 5 gegen 1 = 5 finger gegen den 11. finger oder das 3. bein


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Wisst ihr Leute, ich mag euch irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwie toll wie unterschiedliche Menschen aus unterschiedlichen Altersklassen aus unterschiedlichen Ländern hier zusammen kommen und es lustig miteinander habn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr seid spitze


----------



## Shefanix (7. März 2009)

Und mich ignorieren alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr Leute, ich mag euch irgendwie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du nimmst besser keine Drogen mehr... die sind schädlich...


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Und mich ignorieren alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Huhu Shefanix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Brille:
ahja....


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Und mich ignorieren alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich kenn dich zwar nicht wirklich aber: HALLO!^^




Selor schrieb:


> Du nimmst besser keine Drogen mehr... die sind schädlich...


er ist doch nur nett^^


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Und mich _begrüßen_ alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


uiui EDITING-POWER !!

lg


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du nimmst besser keine Drogen mehr... die sind schädlich...



Saug seine dragon aus sein blut raus, solch eine maschine müsste es doch in stark trek geben, kannst es ja klauen dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> er ist doch nur nett^^


Jap ist er, und DU nicht!


----------



## Shefanix (7. März 2009)

Geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musst mich auch nicht kennen, war nur ein... zwei Tage mal Spammfreudig hier das wars auch schon *g*


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Hi shefanix^^Ich mag eben deine Ava nicht, obwohl ich den Anime mag^^


Und ich nehme keine Drogen, bin 16 Jahre alt und habe auch nicht vor damit anzufangen


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap ist er, und DU nicht!


tse... :<
@ shefa: ich find den lustig *g*


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Und ich nehme Drogen, bin 16 Jahre alt und habe auch nicht vor damit _aufzuhören_


yaaay xD

lg


----------



## Shefanix (7. März 2009)

So schlimm sind Drogen garnicht. Das Gefühl danach oder eher dabei ist wirklich einzigartig. Die Magenschmerzen danach aber auch O_O. 

@ Melih: Welche Anime ist das in deiner Signatur?


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Schaut einer von euch Dexter an?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tse... :<


Ist nur die Wahrheit!
Hier unwahrheiten zu verbreiten ist nicht nett


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> I'm gaaay xD
> 
> lg


=P


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (7. März 2009)

Razyl !!!!! du bist ja doch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich spätzunder -.-


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Schaut einer von euch Dexter an?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hi shefanix^^Ich mag eben deine Ava nicht, obwohl ich den Anime mag^^
> 
> 
> Und ich nehme keine Drogen, bin 16 Jahre alt und habe auch nicht vor damit anzufangen



Das soll man glauben? Nach solchem.... Hippiegeschwafel?


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> =P


:<


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> So schlimm sind Drogen garnicht. Das Gefühl danach oder eher dabei ist wirklich einzigartig. Die Magenschmerzen danach aber auch O_O.
> 
> @ Melih: Welche Anime ist das in deiner Signatur?



kannazuki no miko und Yami to B&#333;shi to Hon no Tabibito


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Razyl !!!!! du bist ja doch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin immer da,naja bald könnte es wieder weniger hier werden,es wird wärmer draußen :>


----------



## Shefanix (7. März 2009)

Klasse, beide schon gesehen :/ Wusste ich doch das ich das kenn.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (7. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin immer da,naja bald könnte es wieder weniger hier werden,es wird wärmer draußen :>



ich freu mich schon drauf ^^ Frühling&Sommer > all^^


----------



## Shefanix (7. März 2009)

Winter > all. Ich hasse Sommer, soviele Viecher und so... kann ich echt nicht ab. Und die Mücken die einen immer stören...


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon drauf ^^ Frühling&Sommer > all^^


/sign
Endlich wieder richtig was ordentliches Draußen unternehmen in guter Laune,und nicht mit diesen dummen Winterwetter ><


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Och lüge nicht, ganz besondersd nicht im Internet. Wenn meine Mutter fragt, ob ich ne Ganze lasagne alleine verputzt hab...dann lüg ich vielleicht^^Aba euch lüg ich nicht an und hab ich auch noch nie getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Klasse, beide schon gesehen :/ Wusste ich doch das ich das kenn.



Also auch Yuri fan oder wie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. März 2009)

Was ist Yuri? *g*


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Och lüge nicht, ganz besondersd nicht im Internet. Wenn meine Mutter fragt, ob ich ne Ganze lasagne alleine verputzt hab...dann lüg ich vielleicht^^Aba euch lüg ich nicht an und hab ich auch noch nie getan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haut dich dann deine Mutter wenn du ne ganze Lasagne alleine isst?


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Ne die haut nicht, aber sie ist immer so entsetzt ^^... Nunja, das ich sie manchmal wegen so lapalien anlüge find ich ja selber ned so gut... ich geb mir auch richtig mühe dass zu lassen


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

Ich hass den Sommer auch, ich hab Hauttyp 1

Keltischer Typ (Typ 1)

Dem keltischen Typ gehören im deutschen Sprachraum etwa 2 % der Bevölkerung an.
*Merkmale *
sehr helle Hautfarbe
hellblondes Haar
blaue Augen
wird nicht braun, sehr häufig Sonnenbrand
*Eigenschutzzeit *
<10 Minuten
*Empfohlene Sonnenschutzmaßnahmen *
Schatten vorziehen, besonders über Mittag

Körper owned Mefisthor kritisch :/

lg


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ne die haut nicht, aber sie ist immer so entsetzt ^^... Nunja, das ich sie manchmal wegen so lapalien anlüge find ich ja selber ned so gut... ich geb mir auch richtig mühe dass zu lassen


Entsetzt? o_O Naja gut,Lasagne macht halt schnell dick...ob das deine mutter meint k.A xD


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Was ist Yuri? *g*



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoujo_ai


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (7. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich hass den Sommer auch, ich hab Hauttyp 1
> 
> Keltischer Typ (Typ 1)
> 
> ...



:// 


btw wo kann man gucken was man fürn hauttyp is? xDD


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> btw wo kann man gucken was man fürn hauttyp is? xDD


Beim Hautarzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (7. März 2009)

isn bissl spät oder?^^


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> isn bissl spät oder?^^


Joa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hauttyp
Schau da mal nach ^-^


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hauttyp

lg


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Ich kann nicht dick werden, obwohl ich alles zwischen Tiefkühlpizza und Lasagne esse^^ Bin heute bei der 3. Portion Popcorn xD

Ich bin schwer, hab aber nen recht guten Körperbau.


----------



## Shefanix (7. März 2009)

Jetzt weiss ich mal wie das heisst *g* Ja bin ich, schaue fast nur solche Animes. Aber im Moment grad erstmal Ergo Proxy.

Andere Frage: Bei 2 - 3 Animes hatte ich das bis jetzt, ich habe mir den Komplett geladen. Die erste Folgen konnte ich alle so schön schauen, dann war nen anderer Subber und dann anderes Format und kein Sub mehr. Das Format ist .mkv, weisst du ne Lösung? *g*


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht dick werden, obwohl ich alles zwischen Tiefkühlpizza und Lasagne esse^^ Bin heute bei der 3. Portion Popcorn xD
> 
> Ich bin schwer, hab aber nen recht guten Körperbau.


Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja,ich hatte erst vor kurzen zuviel untergewicht xD


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

Benji9 weißt du wat witzig is, ich warmal etwas dicker, dann hab ich mir gesagt nimm ab und paar wochen später war ich dünner Oo hab eigentlich auf garnix verzichtet aber trotzdem abgenommen ^^

lg


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich mal wie das heisst *g* Ja bin ich, schaue fast nur solche Animes. Aber im Moment grad erstmal Ergo Proxy.
> 
> Andere Frage: Bei 2 - 3 Animes hatte ich das bis jetzt, ich habe mir den Komplett geladen. Die erste Folgen konnte ich alle so schön schauen, dann war nen anderer Subber und dann anderes Format und kein Sub mehr. Das Format ist .mkv, weisst du ne Lösung? *g*



Hmm ne sry, ich schau eigendlich nur torrent  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. März 2009)

Versteh ich nicht, du schaust torrent?


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Gz Mefishor^^Ich hab mal gebetet, das Gott meinen Sonnenbrand wegnimmt, während er immer stärker wurde, und am nächsten tag war er weg.


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Hmm ne sry, ich schau eigendlich nur torrent
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


o_O Torrent?


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Hmm ne sry, ich schau eigendlich nur torrent
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


BOAH gleich kommt das SEK/GSG 9 in deine Wohnung gestürmt, auf die zähne bewaffnet, findet dich nur in Boxershorts vorm pc hängen, und nehmen dich fest 

lg


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht, du schaust torrent?



Torrent datein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (7. März 2009)

Also ich lad mir doch auch über torrent. Woanders geht auch nicht weils es nur das zur Verfügung steht weil Server zu teuer für Privatleute. Aber anschauen dadrüber? ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Torrent datein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die kann man aber nicht schauen =O


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die kann man aber nicht schauen =O



Einfach anderen Fomat machen und los gehts.

ps: ich benutzt fomat .avi


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Einfach anderen Fomat machen und los gehts.
> 
> ps: ich benutzt fomat .avi


Hä?
Du musst das Torrent.file erstmal mit Bit Torrent oder so runterladen und dann kannst du die dateien die du lädst anschauen.
Torrent ist nur das File bzw ne Downloadverknüpfung.


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hä?
> Du musst das Torrent.file erstmal mit Bit Torrent oder so runterladen und dann kannst du die dateien die du lädst anschauen.
> Torrent ist nur das File bzw ne Downloadverknüpfung.



Oh sry, grad verwechselt, bin zu sehr mit Dextar beschäftigt das ich hier grad nur scheise labere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -.-


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Oh sry, grad verwechselt, bin zu sehr mit Dextar beschäftigt das ich hier grad nur scheise labere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ROOOOOFL!


----------



## Kronas (7. März 2009)

ist ja schon nachtschwärmer zeit


----------



## Masterdark (7. März 2009)

Na 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 endlich bin ich au mal wieder da


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Ich guck den Ganzen Tag nur  Detetkiv Connan^^ Auch jezz^^Schon seid ich wach bin xD


----------



## Shefanix (7. März 2009)

Ich versteh auch grad nichts ?_? Ich schaue eigentlich auch .avi aber irgendwie sind die auch .mkv :/


Edit: Achso, klappt wenn ich Dateinamen änder. Toll deswegen 2 Komplette Animes vom Rechner gehauen.... Naja sind ja "nur" 13GB die ich dann mal wieder laden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich guck den Ganzen Tag nur  Detetkiv Connan^^ Auch jezz^^Schon seid ich wach bin xD



Detektiv Conan? früher wars ganz witzig aber jetzt irgendwie langweilig, immer das selbe -.-

Dexter ist auch ein Krimi aber viel besser


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Abend Kronas,Abend Masterdark


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

Melih mach ned soviel Werbung

Nabend ihr beiden

hab mir jetzt au popcorn gemacht :>

lg


----------



## mookuh (7. März 2009)

Abend =)


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

*g* Du auch häh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mach mir jezz die 4.e Portion und hol nor Mehr Orangesaft ins Zimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Melih mach ned soviel Werbung



ich kann nicht anders, die serie ist echt gut, ist so ähnlich wie Death note


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *g* Du auch häh?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


habt ihr keinen Mülleimer ^^

lg


----------



## Shefanix (7. März 2009)

Ich lad mir grad mal wieder alle Folge DragonBall ^^ Hab des schon ewig nichtmehr gesehen und manche Folgen verpasst. Naja 90GB werden dauern. In der Zwischenzeit guck ich mal weiter Ergo Proxy und dann Black Lagoon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. März 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich lad mir grad mal wieder alle Folge DragonBall ^^ Hab des schon ewig nichtmehr gesehen und manche Folgen verpasst. Naja 90GB werden dauern. In der Zwischenzeit guck ich mal weiter Ergo Proxy und dann Black Lagoon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dragonball hab ich noch als Mangas rumliegen


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Au ja Black lagoon, wie sie den Anime gemacht habn is legendär. Ich bin grosser Fan!


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Hab von Dragonball noch die Mangas 1-42 noch rumliegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Hier Shefanix?
.mkv datein kannst du mit DIVx player nutzen


----------



## Shefanix (7. März 2009)

Ich hab nur Mangas von DearS und von Detektiv Connan. DearS komplett von Connan nur 4 oder 5.



Edit: Ich weiss das ich die damit abspielen kann Razyl. Aber bei dem Format war der Sub irgendwie weg. Und so gut kann ich japanisch noch nicht *g*


----------



## Kronas (7. März 2009)

ich sollte mal soul eater weitergucken, hab ich seit ner woche net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Will niemand bei mein thread schauen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Welchen Fred?


----------



## Kronas (7. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Will niemand bei mein thread schauen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


watt wo


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

Rechtsklick --> Inhalt blockieren --> auf Melih klick --> Fertig

Und die Werbung is weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=93915


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

0 Comments sprechen für sich xD

lg


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=93915


Melih so leid es mir tut,aber keiner interessiert sich dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

vielleicht liegt es daran das Dexter für euch zu Hoch ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Melih *so leid es mir tut*,aber keiner interessiert sich dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol made my day ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> vielleicht liegt es daran das Dexter für euch zu Hoch ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich schau solche Serien nicht,da sie mir nicht gefallen, nicht weil sie mir zu hoch sind =O


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Dexter... MMO-Spieler interessieren sich nicht für sonen Quark :/

..k, vllt isses kein Quark, aber ich habe schon genug sachen, dei ich tun kann. Also hab ich kein Platz für noch ne Serie


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich schau solche Serien nicht,da sie mir nicht gefallen, nicht weil sie mir zu hoch sind =O



zu viel schwarzes Humor?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dexter... *MMO-Spieler* interessieren sich nicht für sonen Quark :/
> 
> ..k, vllt isses kein Quark, aber ich habe schon genug sachen, dei ich tun kann. Also hab ich kein Platz für noch ne Serie


Nicht nur MMO-Spieler :>
Ich hab genug anderes zu tun,als mir irgendwelche Serien reinzuziehen ><

Edit:
ist das Brillchen schon wieder off? Irgendwie fehlt hier der Humor von ihr :>


----------



## Mefisthor (7. März 2009)

Ich HASSE Krimis !

besonders diesen CSI-Dünnschiss

lg


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich HASSE Krimis !
> 
> besonders diesen CSI-Dünnschiss
> 
> lg


Monk ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Ich mag Krimis, aber nicht jeder.


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich HASSE Krimis !
> 
> besonders diesen CSI-Dünnschiss
> 
> lg



das ist kein CSI dünnschiss eigendlich

ist geht halt um ein Typen der in der bei der Polizei als blutanalysierer arbeitet, er führt von ausen hin ein ganz normales Leben, aber in wirklichkeit führt er ein Doppelleben, er spürt seit seiner Kindheit den Verlangen Lebewesen zu Töten, früher waren waren es mücken, hunde, katzen, raten doch jetzt sind es Menschen.Sein Vater hat es bemerkt das er einen Morddrang hat, er hat ihn beigebracht perfekt zu morden und keine Spuren zu hinterlassen, er hat ihn auch beigebracht nur Menschen zu Töten die Unschuldige Töten, aber auch nur wenn man 100% sicher ist das er Unschuldige tötet


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> das ist kein CSI dünnschiss eigendlich
> 
> ist geht halt um ein Typen der in der bei der Polizei als blutanalysierer arbeitet, er führt von ausen hin ein ganz normales Leben, aber in wirklichkeit führt er ein Doppelleben, er spürt seit seiner Kindheit den Verlangen Lebewesen zu Töten, früher waren waren es mücken, hunde, katzen, raten doch jetzt sind es Menschen.Sein Vater hat es bemerkt das er einen Morddrang hat, er hat ihn beigebracht perfekt zu morden und keine Spuren zu hinterlassen, er hat ihn auch beigebracht nur Menschen zu Töten die Unschuldige Töten, aber auch nur wenn man 100% sicher ist das er Unschuldige tötet


Wasn kranker schei* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

...Es gibt nur eine Wahrheit, und ich finde sie.


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ...Es gibt nur eine Wahrheit, und ich finde sie.


Nimm weniger Drogen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BUHAHAHA noch 38 Posts bis zur 8K Grenze =O


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Ach duuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich nehme doch keine Drogen^^

"Drüü, Zweu, Eis, red kein Scheiss"

Boah,s chweizer sind cool^^


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach duuuu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du nimmst keine Drogen? Ok,trink weniger Kaffee (hmm Kaffee :>)
Und was fürn Ding? o_O


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wasn kranker schei*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja der Dexter ist schon ein wenig verrückt, der ist voll der blutfanatiker, seine lieblingsfarbe ist Rot, er hat eine Trophäen sammlung mit blutflecken von seinen opfern die er beor er sie tötet immer ein tropfen blut nimmt


aber das beste von der Serie ist eigendlich sein Denken, sein vorgehen und wie er einfach Perfekt Mordet ohne die klitzekleine Spur zu hinterlassen, Ihn der 1 staffel hat er uch ein auch ein Erzfeind, der "Tiefkühllaster Killer", der ist auch ein Perfekter Killer, doch er tötet am anfang nur Nutten und lässt ihren Leichen verbluten und sie dann zerstückelt und sie dann irgendwo versteckt das am nächsten Morgen irgendwer die leiche findet, aber die leiche hat keine Spuren, kein blut zum überprüfen, das ist einfach nur ein "Stück Fleisch"

die Reaktion als Dexter die 1.leiche gesehen hat:

ohh, perfekt gemordet, keine Spuren, kein blut, kein Kopf, einfach nur ein Wunderschönes, perfektes stück fleisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ps: an schwarzen Humor denk ich immer an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Wie "Ding"? Ich hab nie Ding gesagt^^ Und ich meinte Schweizer, nicht s chweizer *g*


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> naja der Dexter ist schon ein wenig verrückt, der ist voll der blutfanatiker, seine lieblingsfarbe ist Rot, er hat eine Trophäen sammlung mit blutflecken von seinen opfern die er beor er sie tötet immer ein tropfen blut nimmt
> 
> 
> aber das beste von der Serie ist eigendlich sein Denken, sein vorgehen und wie er einfach Perfekt Mordet ohne die klitzekleine Spur zu hinterlassen, Ihn der 1 staffel hat er uch ein auch ein Erzfeind, der "Tiefkühllaster Killer", der ist auch ein Perfekter Killer, doch er tötet am anfang nur Nutten und lässt ihren Leichen verbluten und sie dann zerstückelt und sie dann irgendwo versteckt das am nächsten Morgen irgendwer die leiche findet, aber die leiche hat keine Spuren, kein blut zum überprüfen, das ist einfach nur ein "Stück Fleisch"
> ...


Den Perfekten Mord gibts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zum Bild:
Haha geil^-^


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Wie "Ding"? Ich hab nie Ding gesagt^^ Und ich meinte Schweizer, nicht s chweizer *g*


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wie "Ding"? Ich hab nie Ding gesagt^^ Und ich meinte Schweizer, nicht s chweizer *g*


Pöser DOppelposter!


----------



## Tabuno (7. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Den Perfekten Mord gibts nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fullquotes sind doof :l


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Den Perfekten Mord gibts nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja der tiefkühllaster Killer hat bei ep04 einen klitzekleinen fehler gemacht, der verherrend war.


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Ps: Kaffe trink ich auch nicht^^


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Naja der tiefkühllaster Killer hat bei ep04 einen klitzekleinen fehler gemacht, der verherrend war.


Siehste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ Tabuno:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War mal ne ausnahme *g*
@ Benji;
Kein Kaffee? Oh gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GEIL^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

xD Ich bin 16 und trink keinen Kaffe? Ich dachte, das wäre normal^^ Ich nehme auch jezz noch keine Drogen, und trinken tu uch auch nicht... bin ich normal?


----------



## Tabuno (7. März 2009)

Doch eins zeigt sich,keine Mannschaft will wirklich dieses Jahr die Meisterschaft,kein Team kann sich richtig absetzen…


hahohe HERTHA BSC SPITZENREITER SPITZENREITER HEY HEY 4 punkte vor allen kackboon mannschaften muhahaha


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Siehste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der hat stück papier von sein Hustenbonbon fallen gelassen


ps: 




Das Intro passt einfach perfekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Doch eins zeigt sich,keine Mannschaft will wirklich dieses Jahr die Meisterschaft,kein Team kann sich richtig absetzen&#8230;
> 
> 
> hahohe HERTHA BSC SPITZENREITER SPITZENREITER HEY HEY 4 punkte vor allen kackboon mannschaften muhahaha


Das haste aus meinen Blog geklaut das erste! BÖSE!
Und trotzdem... was sind 4(!) Punkte vorsprung? Nichts, NICHTS.
ICh denke eh die Meisterschaft wird erst am 34. Spieltag entschieden.


----------



## Tabuno (7. März 2009)

jo ich finds toll das du deinen blog gerezzt hast weil ich les gerne blogs^^ und mannschaften die am 22. spieltag erster waren sind zu 76 % oder so meister geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo ich finds toll das du deinen blog gerezzt hast weil ich les gerne blogs^^ und mannschaften die am 22. spieltag erster waren sind zu 76 % oder so meister geworden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der war nie Tot nur mir ist lange Zeit nichts eingefallen was ich mal bloggen könnte...
Langsam kommen mir wieder Ideen :>
Ja, Mannschaften die Herbstmeister waren sind acuh so ca. 80% Meister geworden... und Hoffenheim ist nur 4 Pkt. entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allein die Tabellensituation:
1. 46 Pkt.
2. 42
3. 42
4. 42
5. 42

Das ist einfach komisch.
5 Mannschafen kämpfen jetzt noch um die Meisterschaft... Und alle haben sie Bayern schon abgeschrieben und aufeinmal nen 5:1... das ist einfacfh dieses Jahr lachhaft...


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

"Egal was passiert. Ich krieg dich. Und wenn es das Letzte ist was ich tue!"


----------



## Lurock (7. März 2009)

Mein Gott, ihr tut so als wäre Dexter neu...


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mein Gott, *ihr* tut so als wäre Dexter neu...


Wir?
Melih tut so,ich kenne die Serie nicht und will sie auch nicht schauen,das Intro reicht mir :/


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Dexter is nur noch mehr Kranke scheisse, das im Fernseher läuft. Ich hoffe, das endlich mal die Fernseh-Ära untergeht und das neue Zeitalter "Internet", den Fernseher vollständig verdrängt!


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

ich schau mir von Dexter die neuen Folgen an .....

in den Deutschen fernsehen kam ja nur staffel 1 -.-


----------



## Lurock (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dexter is nur noch mehr Kranke scheisse, das im Fernseher läuft. Ich hoffe, das endlich mal die Fernseh-àra untergeht und das neue Zeitalter "Internet", den Fernseher vollständig verdrängt!


Die Serie hat es nicht verdient als kranke Scheiße bezeichnet zu werden.
Die ist einzig und allein dafür da, dass irgendwelche Leute, mit diversen Komplexen, sagen können, dass
sie "soooo bruuutaaale" und "üüübeelst gewalttätige" Serien gucken! Dabei
ist es erstens lasch und zweitens storyarm, bzw. langweilig in Sachen Handlung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Nunja, ich hab Dexter auch noch nie geguckt... aber nach dem Trailer zu urteilen werd ich das auch nicht machn.


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, ich hab Dexter auch noch nie geguckt... aber nach dem Trailer zu urteilen werd ich das auch nicht machn.


Seh ich ebenso,der Trailer war abartig ~~


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die Serie hat es nicht verdient als kranke Scheiße bezeichnet zu werden.
> Die ist einzig und allein dafür da, dass irgendwelche Leute, mit diversen Komplexen, sagen können, dass
> sie "soooo bruuutaaale" und "üüübeelst gewalttätige" Serien gucken! Dabei
> ist es erstens lasch und zweitens storyarm, bzw. langweilig in Sachen Handlung.



Wer behauptet das Dexter gewaltätig und "soooo Bruuutalll" ist, hat eine Maise

ich schau mir die Serie an, weil sie alle so gut vorbereiten und dann immer so Genial denken und das beste aus der situation machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und weil es viele Elemente von Death Note besitzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Wer behauptet das Dexter gewaltätig und "soooo Bruuutalll" ist, hat eine Maise


Aber den Intro nach abartig :/


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Dito!


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber den Intro nach abartig :/



Wiso? wird doch nur gezeigt wie er aufsteht, frühstückt und sich anzieht


----------



## Lurock (7. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Wiso? wird doch nur gezeigt wie er aufsteht, frühstückt und sich anzieht


Merkst was? Die Sau wäscht sich nicht! Das ist abartig...


----------



## Tabuno (7. März 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Merkst was? Die Sau wäscht sich nicht! Das ist abartig...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Aber alles aus einer sehr ungewohnten  und abartigen Perspektive


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Merkst was? Die Sau wäscht sich nicht! Das ist abartig...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Top^^
Edit:
Buha schon wieder nen Neuer Blog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://razyl.wordpress.com/


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Merkst was? Die Sau wäscht sich nicht! Das ist abartig...


möp da ist man ma afk und dann kommen solche personen wieder in den schwärmer


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> möp da ist man ma afk und dann kommen solche personen wieder in den schwärmer


SIE LEBT NOCH JUHUUU
Apropos...


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Merkst was? Die Sau wäscht sich nicht! Das ist abartig...



Vielleicht macht er das abends?


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Die Schwämer... Wir sterben NIEMALS!


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht er das abends?


Lass mich raten,er wäscht sich mit Blut?...


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Nein.


mit Roter Farbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nein.
> mit Roter Farbe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der war schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Der war nicht schlecht^^Du bist zu impotent, um ihn zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (7. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lass mich raten,er wäscht sich mit Blut?...


Nein, er ist nur so abartig wenn er seinen "hobby" nachgeht. sonst ist er ein ganz normaler mensch(er versucht es, wie ein normaler mensch zu wirken)


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Der war nicht schlecht^^Du bist zu impotent, um ihn zu verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der war schlecht.
Und impotent? nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Wie schreibt man "Japan" auf Japanisch?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wie schreibt man "Japan" auf Japanisch?


>_< http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japan


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Ah, da is wohl der erste auf die Schnauze gefallen^^

Nur weicheier gucken bei Wikipedia nach, um zu gewinnen!


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> >_< http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japan


Ohne Wikipedia! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Natürlich weiss ich selber schon, wie man "Japan" auf japanisch schreibt^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ohne Wikipedia!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja da hätt ich auch eifnach des aus wiki kopieren können und sagen: oh super ich wusste es... also kommt das ist doch moppelkotze

und wo steht ohne wiki? das hatte der net in seinem post drinne


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja da hätt ich auch eifnach des aus wiki kopieren können und sagen: oh super ich wusste es... also kommt das ist doch moppelkotze
> 
> und wo steht ohne wiki? das hatte der net in seinem post drinne


Man merkt wenn man es aus Wiki kopiert wo das her stammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


APropos hab ich dich noch gar nicht gefragt: wie gehts dir Brille?


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Wie schreibt man "Fujijama" auf Japanisch? OHNE WIKIPEDIA UND GOOGLE!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man merkt wenn man es aus Wiki kopiert wo das her stammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tiptop.
dir dürfts auch gut gehen (streß vorbei wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe)


----------



## Valnir Aesling (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wie schreibt man "Fujijama" auf Japanisch? OHNE WIKIPEDIA UND GOOGLE!




"(§/&"% so denke ich das und in ka schrift: Fujiyama


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tiptop.
> dir dürfts auch gut gehen (streß vorbei wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe)


Freut mich zu hören.
Und ja in der Beziehung gehts mir gut, nur bin ich KO vom handballspiel heute :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wie schreibt man "Fujijama" auf Japanisch? OHNE WIKIPEDIA UND GOOGLE!



&#21168;


----------



## Zonalar (7. März 2009)

Fujiyama is falsch^^


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Wieso willst du eigentlich dat wissen benji o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso willst du eigentlich dat wissen benji o_O


wsl geht ihm einer bei ab


----------



## Valnir Aesling (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso willst du eigentlich dat wissen benji o_O




er will kranke spielchen mit uns treiben!


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wsl geht ihm einer bei ab


><
Du kommst immer mit den sachen die keiner denkt von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ><
> Du kommst immer mit den sachen die keiner denkt von dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na dann


Vincent schrieb:


> l2p noob


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na dann


><
Du bist soo böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. März 2009)

Wuhu, gerade Watchman gesehen. Einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wuhu, gerade Watchman gesehen. Einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten.


orly?


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Na k, ich sags euch wenns ihr wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er heisst auf Japanisch "Fujisan"


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wuhu, gerade Watchman gesehen. Einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten.


WATCHMEN!
Nicht das "man" sondern "men" lernt das doch endlich ma ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WATCHMEN!
> Nicht das "man" sondern "men" lernt das doch endlich ma ><


echt ma...


Vincent schrieb:


> l2p noob



wobei es hier l2w wäre


----------



## Valnir Aesling (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na k, ich sags euch wenns ihr wollt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



berge werden mit san angesprochen? ich sag ja auch nicht Herr Mount everest


----------



## Qonix (8. März 2009)

Äh ja, stimmt ja mit E. So heisst ja die kleine Gruppe von Superhelden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> echt ma...
> 
> 
> wobei es hier l2w wäre


DU und deine quotes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
Ja genau Qonix.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Aber is so^^Er heisst Fujisan


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> DU und deine quotes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du und deine edits...


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du und deine edits...


Du und deine Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du und deine Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nix gegen meine brille  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

...Obama...

Der Gesprächskiller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nix gegen meine brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nichts gegen meine Edits

@ Benji:
Wieso? o_O


----------



## Tabuno (8. März 2009)

ich bin schlafen n8


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Höre auf zu schreiben und denk über meine Woerte nach... dann verstehst du es^^


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich bin schlafen n8


Nacht Tabuno
@ benji:
Ich habe nur das Gespräch bzw das Geschreibsel zwischen mir und Brille mitbekommen,euer Berg da interessiert mich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Ich hasse überfröhliche Hippies...


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hasse überfröhliche Hippies...


O_o
Erklär mal^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> O_o
> Erklär mal^^


er meint benji (vermute ich mal stark)


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Boah, unglaublich^^Wie kommst du auf sonen Kommentar Selor? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is wohl ne Anpielung... ach egal^^


Fujisan is ein Berg, der Schnee beim Krater hat xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Boah, unglaublich^^Wie kommst du auf sonen Kommentar Selor?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Is *wohl* ne Anspielung...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgesehen davon erinnerst du mich grad mehr an einen verdammten Katholischen Priester als Feriencampleiter der da seine dummen Lagerfeuerspielchen abhält mit der Gittarre in der Hand...


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> er meint benji (vermute ich mal stark)


Du hattest recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Selor:
Ach lass doch den Benji^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Was gibt es da zu erklären... Ihr seid doch so kluge Menschen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hattest recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja egal, ich horch dann mal an der matraze, machts gut :>


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon erinnerst du mich grad mehr an einen verdammten Katholischen Priester als Feriencampleiter der da seine dummen Lagerfeuerspielchen abhält mit der Gittarre in der Hand...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lol

Edit:
Nacht Brille,ich glaube zwar trotzdem das die dir nichts sagt aber ok^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

...Ich bin Christ, hab wieder Angefangen Gitarre zu spieln und find Lagerfeuer toll :> trotzdem bin ich völlig anders


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ...Ich bin Christ, hab wieder Angefangen Gitarre zu spieln und find Lagerfeuer toll :> trotzdem bin ich völlig anders


DU machst mir angst

edit:
Wuhu noch 8 Posts bis zur 8k ^-^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ...Ich bin Christ, hab wieder Angefangen Gitarre zu spieln und find Lagerfeuer toll :> trotzdem bin ich völlig anders



Deine "tollen" spielchen strafen deine Worte lüge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Völlig anders" definiere ich aber völlig anders... 
Ich HASSE Gitarrespielende Christen am Lagerfeuer...


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

xD Ich bin doch nur 16 der an einen Gotzt glaubt. Was gibt es daran, das dich ängstigen könnte? Wir könnten uns ja mal treffen, damit dsu nen richtigen Eindruck von mir hast^^Aber nur in der Kirche in Zürich *g*


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> xD Ich bin doch nur 16 der an einen Gotzt glaubt. Was gibt es daran, das dich ängstigen könnte? Wir könnten uns ja mal treffen, damit dsu nen richtigen Eindruck von mir hast^^*Aber nur in der Kirche in Zürich* *g*


Kirche - nein
Zürich - nein

@ Selor:
Gibts zu,du hast die 3 Links nur eingebaut damti noch mehr Leute auf Star Trek aufmerksamen werden oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

...Langsam hab ich den Eindruck ihr lest Sachen aus meinen Sätzen raus, die ich nie beabsichtigt habe...


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gibts zu,du hast die 3 Links nur eingebaut damti noch mehr Leute auf Star Trek aufmerksamen werden oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum sollte ich es denn sonst tun?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> xD Ich bin doch nur 16 der an einen Gotzt glaubt. Was gibt es daran, das dich ängstigen könnte? Wir könnten uns ja mal treffen, damit dsu nen richtigen Eindruck von mir hast^^Aber nur in der Kirche in Zürich *g*



Wieso beängstigen? Ich hasse einfach nur Leute wie dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist einfach so... ARGH da dreht man doch durch! Und ich habe meinen Verstand lieb!


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich es denn sonst tun?


Gute frage^^
Hmm der neue Film von Star Trek könnte lustig werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ...Langsam hab ich den Eindruck ihr lest Sachen aus meinen Sätzen raus, die ich nie beabsichtigt habe...


Ach quaaatsch,wo denkst du hin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ah komm,lass dich net von Selor ärgern,eigentlich ist er Zahm^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Lol, du hasst mich? Hört sich an wie ne fette Lüge... Aber vllt liegt das ja auch an deinem Smily^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Lol, du hasst mich? Hört sich an wie ne fette Lüge... Aber vllt liegt das ja auch an deinem Smily^^



Warum sollte ich dich anlügen, wenn ich sage das ich Typen wie dich hasse? Das macht doch absolut keinen Sinn...
Ich hasse Hippies, Gitarrespielende, dauerfröhliche, Lagerfeuerchristen und Psychologen... da verliert man doch den Verstand bei diesen ganzen totalen Drogenverseuchten Opfern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und KEINER kann SO dermaßen fröhlich und gut drauf sein ohne ne nette Line oder andere lustige Sachen durchgezogen zu haben..


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich dich anlügen, wenn ich sage das ich Typen wie dich hasse? Das macht doch absolut keinen Sinn...
> Ich hasse Hippies, Gitarrespielende, dauerfröhliche, Lagerfeuerchristen und Psychologen... da verliert man doch den Verstand bei diesen ganzen totalen Drogenverseuchten Opfern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kapier ich nicht? Ich dreh bei denen  nicht durch o_O


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Du machst mich immer fröhliche Selor^^ICh grinse richtig doll, wenn ich deine Posts lese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Boah, ich kann nicht mehr vor lautem Grinsen^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du machst mich immer fröhliche Selor^^ICh grinse richtig doll, wenn ich deine Posts lese
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!
Geh weg! Verschwinde! Weiche Dämon!


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!
> Geh weg! Verschwinde! Weiche Dämon!


Gaanz ruhig,denk an deinen Blutdruck!


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Boah, die Filme von Detektiv Connan  sind echt episch... Jezz fühl ich mich so riiiichtig glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dass hat aber auch mit euren Posts zu tun. Ich hoffe, dass auch ihr den Weg zum Glauben findet. Aber die Entscheidung liegt ja bei euch. Ich kann euch nur den Weg zeigen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gaanz ruhig,denk an deinen Blutdruck!



Der is dummerweise immer ganz in Ordnung...


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Boah, die Filme von Detektiv Connan  sind echt episch... Jezz fühl ich mich so riiiichtig glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Okay... jetzt mag ich dich noch weniger... was ich noch mehr hasse als Hippies sind Christen die mich bekehren wollen...


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Der is dummerweise immer ganz in Ordnung...


Hm ok. Dachte nur,aufregen ist nicht immer gesund.

@ Benji:
Nein ich werde nicht gläubig,und habe es auch nicht vor. Die Kirche ist eh nur verarsche :>


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

xD Boah ich kann nicht mehr ! Hör auf damit! Ich zerplatze vor Lachen xD


----------



## Valnir Aesling (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Boah, die Filme von Detektiv Connan sind echt episch... Jezz fühl ich mich so riiiichtig glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




schonmal die reallife Filme davon gesehen Schoko?

Inspektur megure zb ist ein schlanker mensch in nem aufblabaren anzug..
und die schauspieler allgemein sau schlecht..


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (8. März 2009)

so bin wieder da..über was redet ihr grad?


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Juhu^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (8. März 2009)

gratz ^^ hab grad mein 400 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> xD Boah ich kann nicht mehr ! Hör auf damit! Ich zerplatze vor Lachen xD



Na hoffentlich... nur zerplatzte Bekehrer sind gute Bekehrer!


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> gratz ^^ hab grad mein 400
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dir auch gratz :>
@ Selor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genial^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

ICh bekehr gerade alle Schwärmer^^Oder auch nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf jedenfall komm ich nicht mehr ausm Lachen raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und jap: Ich kann ohne Hintergedanken, hemmungslos Fröhlich sewiun^^Is das normal in der heutigen Zeit^^


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ICh bekehr gerade alle Schwärmer^^Oder auch nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


NICHTS,ich wiederhole NICHTS ist normal heutzutage :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Selor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke danke! Das einzige was an Gläubigen lustig ist, man kann sie dauerhaft und stundenlang beleidigen und sie grinsen nur dumm... irgendwo macht das wirklich spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

> Is das normal in der heutigen Zeit^^



Nur Drogeninduziert ist das normal...


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Gott hat uns doch nicht erschaffen, um Traurig zu sein und alle zu verfluchen, die einem über dem weg laufen^^


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gott hat uns doch nicht erschaffen, um Traurig zu sein und alle zu verfluchen, die einem über dem weg laufen^^


Gott hat niemanden erschaffen....


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

Oh gott hier is ein Christ der auch dran glaubt und ihr sagt mir nix  

vor lauter überraschung weiß ich jetzt garnich wie ich verarschen soll :/

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> und alle zu verfluchen, die einem über dem weg laufen^^



Ich bin doch das perfekte Gegenbeispiel zu der These...


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Gott hat DICH erschaffen, und er hat einen Plan für dich.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

Selor der versucht uns zu assimilieren wiederstand is leider zwecklos :<

lg


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gott hat DICH erschaffen, und er hat einen Plan für dich.


Gott hat mich gar nicht erschaffen,denn Gott kann nichts.
Wie gesagt: Die Religion ist eine hirnverblendete Sekte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Wartet... ich muss assimilieren in Wikipedia nachschaun^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gott hat DICH erschaffen, und er hat einen Plan für dich.



Meine Eltern haben mich erschaffen und das bei ganz dollen spielchen!
Gott ist nichts weiter als eine Entschuldigung für die eigene Dummheit und Faulheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ja...

Widerstand IST Zwecklos... unsere Zukunft ist so oder entweder Borg oder Terran Empire... wobei mir letzteres lieber wäre!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wartet... ich muss assimilieren in Wikipedia nachschaun^^



Christ und Dumm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja das eine ist eh die Grundvorraussetzung für das andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Widerstand IST Zwecklos... unsere Zukunft ist so oder entweder Borg oder Terran Empire... wobei mir letzteres lieber wäre!


Will kein Borg sein :< die gehn immer so langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Ach das ist assimilieren... NATÜRLICH TU ICH DASS!  Kenn ihr etwas den Auftrag eines Christen nicht? Jesus hat zu seinen Jüngern gesagt: Geht raus in die Welt und erzählt allen die Froghe Botschaft...

Oder so^^Ich müsste da mal wieder in einem komischen Buch nachschauen...

Übrigens, wegen euch hab ich so vor 5 Wochen mal wieder den 2. Moses angetan^^


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Hm
kennt sich hier wer mit Steam aus?^^


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

Btw. ich hab alte Testament Genesis gelesen, dann aufgehört weil unnützes wissen

Razyl ich hör Metal, also bin ich ja so eine Art Fan von dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Wobei ich denke das die Borg die Finger von den Gläubigen lassen... immerhin streben sie nach Perfektion und da hilft so ein Matschbirnengläubiger nicht viel, eher führt das zu einer degenerierung... ^^

Mefi: Wenn du erstmal Teil des Kollektivs bist interessiert dich das auch nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Razyl: Ein wenig, welches Problem hast du?


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Mhh.. man muss halt in der Richtigen Reihenfolgelesen, damit es ned Langweilig wird *g*


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Razyl ich hör Metal, also bin ich ja so eine Art Fan von dem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht das ><
Menno ><
Um es deutlicher auszudrücken:
Kennt sich wer mit Valves Online Plattform Steam aus?

Edit:
ah Selor^^
Also, ich habe mir nun Empire Total war dort gekauft, über Click&buy und nun lese ich grad in versch. Foren das man innerhalb weniger Sekunden das Spiel schon laden kann (mit Bezahlmethode Click&buy) nur geht das bei mir grad nicht,oder liegts daran das es Samstag ist und Click&buy nicht mehr eine Überweisung vornimmt für mein konto=O? Wobei ich sagen muss,das im GameStar Forum schon einige das heute auch gemacht haben und die konnten das Spiel sofort laden?!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht das ><
> Menno ><
> Um es deutlicher auszudrücken:
> Kennt sich wer mit Valves Online Plattform Steam aus?






Selor schrieb:


> Razyl: Ein wenig, welches Problem hast du?



/\ !


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

Selor bei uns in der gegend gibts en Pfarrer der immer in ein (oben ohne)Lokal geht und dort leute bekehren will xD er erzählt und so wie super die Jugendlichen mitgemacht haben, und alle liegen auf dem boden vor lachen, weil die ihn eindeutig verarscht haben^^

lg


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

http://www.icf.ch/

Dies is die Website von unserer Kirche^^Natürlich dürft und könnt ihr sie komplett irgnorieren, wenn ihr wollt, aber dennoch post ich sie hier. Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

Razyl ich kenn mich auch halbwegs gut damit aus, hab alle spiele von Valve und mir l4d sogar über steam gekauft weils bei uns nur die deutschzensierte version im laden gab 

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ah Selor^^
> Also, ich habe mir nun Empire Total war dort gekauft, über Click&buy und nun lese ich grad in versch. Foren das man innerhalb weniger Sekunden das Spiel schon laden kann (mit Bezahlmethode Click&buy) nur geht das bei mir grad nicht,oder liegts daran das es Samstag ist und Click&buy nicht mehr eine Überweisung vornimmt für mein konto=O? Wobei ich sagen muss,das im GameStar Forum schon einige das heute auch gemacht haben und die konnten das Spiel sofort laden?!




Eh... Keine ahnung *gg*


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> http://www.icf.ch/
> 
> Dies is die Website von unserer Kirche^^Natürlich dürft und könnt ihr sie komplett irgnorieren, wenn ihr wollt, aber dennoch post ich sie hier. Haha
> 
> ...


Cash - Umgang mit Geld
"Spendet euer Geld der Kirche,denn nur dort ist es gut angelegt"......


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

Ich hab mir mein Game mit der Visa gekauft 

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> http://www.icf.ch/
> 
> Dies is die Website von unserer Kirche^^Natürlich dürft und könnt ihr sie komplett irgnorieren, wenn ihr wollt, aber dennoch post ich sie hier. Haha
> 
> ...



Und das beweist auch das Christen nichts als Webdesigner taugen... könnt ihr eigentlich überhaupt was als dumm aus der Wäsche schauen^^


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mein Game mit der Visa gekauft
> 
> lg


Mach ich nicht.
Hmm ich warte mal bis Montag ab...
Aber bei C&B steht halt da das die Transaktion "aktiv" ist hmm wenn es montag noch nicht geht muss ich wohl maln Kundenticket schreiben...


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Cash - Umgang mit Geld
> "Spendet euer Geld der Kirche,denn nur dort ist es gut angelegt"......


EPIC FAIL xD

lg


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Ey, ich kann mit ner Kamera Proffesionell umgehen und Bin Im Multimedia tätig in der Kirche. Ich sags dir, dort lernst du viiiiiel :O


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ey, ich kann mit ner Kamera _unproffesionell_ umgehen und Bin Im Multimedia tätig in der Kirche. Ich sags dir, dort lernst du _wenig_ :O


fixed


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ey, ich kann mit ner Kamera Proffesionell umgehen und Bin Im Multimedia tätig in der Kirche. Ich sags dir, dort lernst du viiiiiel :O



LOL xD Ungefähr so Professionell wie dort auf der Seite? *kicher*


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

> ICF bietet Predigten auch via Podcast an (weitere Infos findest du z.B. auf *Wikipedia*). Die Podcasts können mit einem beliebigen Podcast-Client (z.B. iTunes, Juice oder anderen) heruntergeladen und angehört werden.


Buhaha selbst die Kirche nutzt Wikipedia xD


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Willste die Website nicht ausberssern? was glaubst du, von wem die gemacht wird? Wir sind ne Kirche und keine Webdesigner-Agentur *g*


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Willste die Website nicht ausberssern? *was glaubst du, von wem die gemacht wird?* Wir sind ne Kirche und keine Webdesigner-Agentur *g*


Naja guuut,aber sag mir bitte:
Wozu brauch ne Kirche ne Homepage? Sollen sie es doch machen wie im Mittelalter :>


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Wir wollen menschen in der Ganzen Welt erreichen, mindestens in Zürich. Schliesslich wohnt nicht jeder in Der Schweiz oder in Zürich. Warum sollten wir keine Website besitzen?


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wir wollen menschen ind er Ganzen Weltr erreichen. Schliesslich wohnt nicht jeder in Der Schweiz oder in Zürich. Warum sollten wir keine Website besitzen?


Buhahaha
Jetzt sagt noch,ihr betrachtet die Erde als scheibe und ich lach mcih tot *g*
Gott gibt es nicht. Religion ist nur das,wofür Menschen keine Erklärung haben,und deshalb müssen sie sofort natürlich auf was übernatürliches hinaus....
Bla blup Bla


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Jetzt sucht er nach einer Stelle in der Bibel die klar besagt, das die Erde nunmal eine Scheibe ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Jetzt sucht er nach einer Stelle in der Bibel die klar besagt, das die Erde nunmal eine Scheibe ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


xD 
Hmm wir können ihn ja mal von der Kante herunterschubsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Auja! Auja! Vielleicht erwischt er die Enterprise und klatscht ihr mitten auf das Hauptbrückenfenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Auja! Auja! Vielleicht erwischt er die Enterprise und klatscht ihr mitten auf das Hauptbrückenfenster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

"Scotty! Wir haben ein Problem.. funktionieren die Scheibenwischer wieder?"


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Ich glaub Benji wurde von seiner Bibel erschlagen =O


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

Radikaler Christentum Razyl ^^

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

soo ich geh off, hab gerade bemerkt dass ich noch ne bibel rumliegen hab, das kann ich ned tollerieren !

n8 und lg


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Joa ich geh auch off nacht euch!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Nacht ihr!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Wohoo ein Thread für mich allein!


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (8. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wohoo ein Thread für mich allein!


nööö bin wieder da!!^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (8. März 2009)

keiner da?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Ein Thread für mich allein!


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (8. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ein Thread für mich allein!



immer noch da..-.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

Mein Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hau ab geh schlafen ich will allein sein ^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (8. März 2009)

ok...*tür aufmache und rausgehe*


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2009)

MEINS MEINS MEINS MEINS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (8. März 2009)

was machst du so wenn du hier alleine bist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

abend und so


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> abend und so


pünktlich wie die maurer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (8. März 2009)

huhu


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

nabend

lg


----------



## Kronas (8. März 2009)

hallo


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pünktlich wie die maurer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nabend du Nichtgrüßer!

Abend an die anderen auch


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend du Nichtgrüßer!


so langsam haste dich doch dran gewöhnt...

btw was ich mich scho lange frage: wo ist der alte threaderöffnungsfreak? wo ist cracki


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> so langsam haste dich doch dran gewöhnt...
> 
> btw was ich mich scho lange frage: wo ist der alte threaderöffnungsfreak? *wo ist cracki*


In die Wow sucht verfallen....


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> In die Wow sucht verfallen....


da kann er doch trotzdem hierher kommen


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> In die Cracksucht verfallen....


fixed, wenn man schon cracki heißt Oo

lg


----------



## chopi (8. März 2009)

Na ihr K*ckk*tzw*chsg*l*b*rliebhaber?


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da kann er doch trotzdem hierher kommen


Der mag uns nimmer.
Manchmal schaut er noch rein,aber WoW ist ihn wohl wichtiger =O


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> fixed, wenn man schon cracki heißt Oo
> 
> lg


heisst er net, wenn du ihn kennen würdest wüsstest du das


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

wasn ratespiel  das wort g*l*b*r habsch noch nich erraten :/

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wasn ratespiel  bei dem wort g*l*b*r habsch noch nich erraten :7
> 
> lg


gelaber...


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

asooo ich hab da jetzt nur an beleidigungen gedacht 

lg


----------



## chopi (8. März 2009)

Das Wort hat Lilly erfunden,Lurock hats nu im Titel,ich finds toll o.ö


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der mag uns nimmer.


tse was ne bratze :<


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tse was ne bratze :<


Tjo...
Uns kann niemand leiden...


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo...
> Uns kann niemand leiden...


ja bei dir verständlich, aber bei mir??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja bei dir verständlich, aber bei mir??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau wegen solchen Antworten mag dich auch keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (8. März 2009)

abend


----------



## Syane (8. März 2009)

Hundefutter?


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau wegen solchen Antworten mag dich auch keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

kennt ihr nen grund wie mann nur nonstop mit großschreibung schreiben kann Oo bekomm gleich en tinitus

da schreibt mich eine an und ich weiß sofort mit wem ichs zutun hab und nach nem hi und ner erklärung wie ich mein bild gemacht hab kommt sowas, und das jetzt bei jeder pn Oo

GEIL I MOCH NÄMLICH BEUD A AUS BÜDUNG ZUR FOTOGRAFIN
BUQQY

hilfe 

lg


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur die WAHRHEIT!
Du bist Böse, du und deine Brille!


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> GEIL I MOCH NÄMLICH BEUD A AUS BÜDUNG ZUR FOTOGRAFIN
> BUQQY


GEIL DU FÄGEWOLDIGST GROAD DN DUDEN

@ razyl: gleich komm ich hier aber mim tennisschläger...!


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ razyl: gleich komm ich hier aber mim tennisschläger...!


Und weiter....?


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

hab nich ich geschrieben, das war ne tuss die mich angeblabbert hat

und dann schreibste was, und bekommst so ne VERDAMMTE nichtssagende antwort wie "jo" oder "jap". jetzt muss ich ein thema aufgreifen Oo

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und weiter....?


nix weiter?


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

er spielt mit dir ne runde tennis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nix weiter?


Ahja, was willste dann mitten Tennisschläger?


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hab nich ich geschrieben, das war ne tuss die mich angeblabbert hat


ja mir war schon klar, dass du net mr capslock in person bist und "BUQQY" schreibst... hoffe ich zumindest ma




Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja, was willste dann mitten Tennisschläger?


der ist nur dekoration, denn ich hab ja meine alphajacke, airmax, klappmesser O_o


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> er spielt mit dir ne runde tennis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann gewinnt er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

bei solchen tussen schlägt der vorurteilshammer wieder zu Oo das dumme blondchen 

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> bei solchen tussen schlägt der vorurteilshammer wieder zu Oo das dumme blondchen
> 
> lg


sieht se wenigstens gut aus?


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sieht se wenigstens gut aus?


So in etwa wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So in etwa wie du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn die so aussieht wie ich stimmt mephistors beschreibung sie sei ein mädchen schonma nicht (und nein, das ist nicht selfpwned)


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn die so aussieht wie ich stimmt mephistors beschreibung sie sei ein mädchen schonma nicht


*hust* dein Profil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *hust* dein Profil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


grade DU solltest es besser wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> grade DU solltest es besser wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ICh hab noch nie nen Bild von dir gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sieht se wenigstens gut aus?


najaaa merk grad das se ned blond is, aber ich sag ma sie hat watt auf den rippen, und guggt auffe kamera wenn se sich fotografiert Oo

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ICh hab noch nie nen Bild von dir gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber du weisst, was da vorher beim profil war :O



Mefisthor schrieb:


> najaaa merk grad das se ned blond is, aber ich sag ma sie hat watt auf den rippen, und guggt auffe kamera wenn se sich fotografiert Oo
> 
> lg


ja sie hat was auf den rippen kann auch heissen 150 kilo +


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber du weisst, was da vorher beim profil war :O


Öööhm nicht wirklich o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öööhm nicht wirklich o_O


willste mich grad verarschen? o_O


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> willste mich grad verarschen? o_O


Nein,ich hab nie vorher drauf geachtet welches Geschlecht du dort angegeben hast =O
Und wenn du vorher männlich warst könntest du theoretisch heute aber weiblich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein,ich hab nie vorher drauf geachtet welches Geschlecht du dort angegeben hast =O
> Und wenn du vorher männlich warst könntest du theoretisch heute aber weiblich sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaja klar, erst wenn da weiblich steht achtest du sau darauf 
ja, bin ich aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

hab jetzt ein bild von ihr gefunden auf dem sie nicht grad mit ner parfumflsche posiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jaja klar, erst wenn da weiblich steht achtest du sau darauf
> ja, bin ich aber nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne,ich hab erst darauf geachtet als jemand hier gepostet hat du wärst weiblich =O
Und zum 2. jaja das sagense alle

und @ Mefisthor:
Naja.... naja... um es mal ein wenig friedlicher auszudrücken^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> und @ Mefisthor:
> Naja.... naja... um es mal ein wenig friedlicher auszudrücken^^


ich finde, sie hat nicht wirklich stil und naja... egal^^


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich finde, sie hat nicht wirklich stil und naja... egal^^


Brilles Traumfrau *g*


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> und @ Mefisthor:
> Naja.... naja... um es mal ein wenig friedlicher auszudrücken^^


denk ich genauso ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brilles Traumfrau *g*


lustig...









NOT


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

yay hab jetzt meine eigene playlist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.playlist.com/playlist/15432373771

lg


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Zur Geschichte von Stalin vs. Martians: 1942 fallen Außerirdische in Russland ein, die offensichtlich aus dem Spiel Space Invaders geflohen sind. Mütterchen Russland rüstet zur Abwehrschlacht - und Sie sind der Kommandant. Dabei gibt es keinen Basisbau. Zwar können Sie Verstärkungen anfordern, die eigentliche Arbeit in der Schlacht liegt aber im Micro-Management. So lassen zerstörte Marsianer-Einheiten Upgrades fallen, die Ihre eigenen Männer in Geld oder Verbesserungen umsetzen.

Der Trailer ist genial XDDDD


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

Also WTF ?!?!? Oo
Stalin tanzt und dann kommandiert man panzer dann tanzt der stalin wieder ich mein WTF Oo udn marsianer die mittem im weltkrieg angreifen Oo

ich verliere den glauben an die intelligenz der menschheit

lg


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Also WTF ?!?!? Oo
> Stalin tanzt und dann kommandiert man panzer dann tanzt der stalin wieder ich mein WTF Oo udn marsianer die mittem im weltkrieg angreifen Oo
> 
> ich verliere den glauben an die intelligenz der menschheit
> ...


Genau.
Stalin Tanzt,Marsianer fallen in den Weltkrieg ein,und Stalin tanzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub ich hol mir das Spiel xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau.
> Stalin Tanzt,Marsianer fallen in den Weltkrieg ein,und Stalin tanzt
> 
> 
> ...


ich glaub du hast sie net mehr alle


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

das is soooooo offtopic, und so trashig  nene das wär mir zu blöd ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich glaub du hast sie net mehr alle


wenn das spiel wirklich nur 15 Euro kostet - warum nicht,allein auf so eine abnormale Idee zu kommen verdient Respekt xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> wenn das spiel wirklich nur 15 Euro kostet - warum nicht,allein auf so eine abnormale Idee zu kommen verdient Respekt xD


dachte das wäre son vollpreistitel für 45&#8364; und das wär mir dann doch zu viel für sowas...
und selbst 15 euro lassen sich besser investieren als für sowas oO


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Ich melde mich auch mal kurz.
Wollte sagn das gestern einfach das Internet gestreikt hat...naja, wenigstens bin ich deswegen rechtzeitig schlafen gegangen^^

Und bye


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dachte das wäre son vollpreistitel für 45&#8364; und das wär mir dann doch zu viel für sowas...
> und selbst 15 euro lassen sich besser investieren als für sowas oO


Nene 45 euro nicht...
erstmal vorweg
"Dreamlore, N-Game und Black Wing entwickeln zusammen dieses ausergewöhnliche Spiel. das sich obendrein auch noch als "das beste Echtzeit-Strategiespiel seit Jahren" bezeichnet. "


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

sogar für 5 &#8364; würd ichs ned kaufen, ich mein WTF ?!? Oo Stalin tanzt während man marsianer während des 2ten weltkrieges angreift Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> sogar für 5 &#8364; würd ichs ned kaufen, ich mein WTF ?!? Oo Stalin tanzt während man marsianer während des 2ten weltkrieges angreift Oo
> 
> lg


Ich  mag solche abnormalen Spieleideen :>
Vielleicht darf man ja auch Stalin mal selbst steuern *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "das beste Echtzeit-Strategiespiel seit Jahren" bezeichnet. "


ja und die kacke vom chef ist dann natürlich das beste schokoladeneis... omg -.-


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja und die kacke vom chef ist dann natürlich das beste schokoladeneis... omg -.-


Ach lass den doch auch ihren Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach lass den doch auch ihren Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


scheisse mit fähnchen ist immernoch scheisse


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> scheisse mit fähnchen ist immernoch scheisse





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wart ma ab,im April soll es schon erscheinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

Ich stell mir shcon das Brainstorming vor:

"so leute wir wolln ein Echzeit-Strategiespiel entwickeln das sich von anderen abhebt. jemand ideen? "
"Man spielt gegen Marsianer"
"Russland muss dabei sein"
"im 2ten Weltkrieg"
"Stalin muss tanzen!!11einself  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "

grauenhaft Oo


----------



## chopi (8. März 2009)

Die Welt braucht so ein Dancespiel mit Matte,wo der eine Spieler Stalin als Avatar hat und der andere Hitler...glaub ich jedenfalls ._.


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich stell mir shcon das Brainstorming vor:
> 
> "so leute wir wolln ein Echzeit-Strategiespiel entwickeln das sich von anderen abhebt. jemand ideen? "
> "Man spielt gegen Marsianer"
> ...


xD
Wie gesagt,ich mag solche abnormalen Ideen.
Evtl. wirds ja nen Überraschungshit xDD


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich stell mir shcon das Brainstorming vor:
> 
> "so leute wir wolln ein Echzeit-Strategiespiel entwickeln das sich von anderen abhebt. jemand ideen? "
> "Man spielt gegen Marsianer"
> ...


oO
nüchtern bestimmt net
ich stell mir eher vor, dass die übern bierbong vodka getrunken haben... das würde dann auch russland erklären. und 2. weltkrieg muss man ja drinhaben...
und auf die aliens sind die gekommen weil... hm ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Die Welt braucht so ein Dancespiel mit Matte,wo der eine Spieler Stalin als Avatar hat und der andere Hitler...glaub ich jedenfalls ._.


Und das für die Wii!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Die Welt braucht so ein Dancespiel mit Matte,wo der eine Spieler Stalin als Avatar hat und der andere Hitler...glaub ich jedenfalls ._.


chopi, das musst du vermarkten!!! O_o


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oO
> nüchtern bestimmt net
> ich stell mir eher vor, dass die übern bierbong vodka getrunken haben... das würde dann auch russland erklären. und 2. weltkrieg muss man ja drinhaben...
> und auf die aliens sind die gekommen weil... hm ^^


Ach quatsch.
Am ende wirds vllt. dochen gutes Spiel *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach quatsch.
> Am ende wirds vllt. dochen gutes Spiel *g*


klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und das für die Wii!^^


Sag das doch gleich, na dann klingts logisch Oo
Bei Wii spielen gehört das sicher noch zu den langweiligen

lg


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Sag das doch gleich, na dann klingts logisch Oo
> Bei Wii spielen gehört das sicher noch zu den langweiligen
> 
> lg


Nein ><
Das Spiel da kommt für PC.
Ich meine Chopis Spielidee ><


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

dann bleibts ein trashiges spiel.

du würdest sogar bei dem  song sagen, "hach das is so tashig das kann doch nur gut ankommen" und er sollte recht behalten -.-

da merkt man wie dumm diese spezies überhaupt ist

lg


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> dann bleibts ein trashiges spiel.
> 
> du würdest sogar bei dem  song sagen, "hach das is so tashig das kann doch nur gut ankommen" und er sollte recht behalten -.-
> 
> ...


Das lied ist schei**
Das ist dann doch ZU durchgeknallt


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

is damals aber auch gut angekommen Oo

in ein paar jahren werden die das zu deinem stalin strategie tanz spiel da sagen

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das lied ist schei**
> Das ist dann doch ZU durchgeknallt


das ist ZU durchgeknallt? da kennst aber nicht viele solche songs *g*


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist ZU durchgeknallt? da kennst aber nicht viele solche songs *g*


Will ich auch nicht kennen, du Brillchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. März 2009)

Keine Angst Razyl,ich mag das Spiel auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

genau brille. man brauch nur auf MTV zu schalten und sich diese dummen jamba dinger anhören Oo und sowas is ja dann auch ganz oben in den download-charts

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Will ich auch nicht kennen, du Brillchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tse^^


chopi schrieb:


> Keine Angst Razyl,ich mag das Spiel auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok razyl, mach dir angst ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Keine Angst Razyl,ich mag das Spiel auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm wenn das dein Ernst sein sollte...
Dann bekomm ich angst

@ Brille:
Ja nru "tse" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du kannst nichts versteckejn BUHHAHHAAHHA


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> Ja nru "tse"
> 
> 
> ...


wtf? O_o


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wtf? O_o


Jaaaa
Nun bekommst du Angst vor meinen Stalkern buhaha




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jaaaa
> Nun bekommst du Angst vor meinen Stalkern buhaha
> 
> 
> ...


junge sachma haste rgad keinen hammer gehabt und mim kopf nen nagel befestigt oder wieso redest sowas?


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

ich hatt ma ne stalkerin btw ...

lg


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> junge sachma haste rgad keinen hammer gehabt und mim kopf nen nagel befestigt oder wieso redest sowas?


Nö,ich bin in Ordnung.
Bin nur grad ein wenig zu Wach,obwohl ich trotzdem gleich ins Bett gehe,morgen ist wieder schule *würg*
Ich hab das nur hingeschrieben,weil mir mal danach war ^-^

@ Mefisthor:
Warum hat sie dich verfolgt?


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

die war total verknallt in mich, hat sogar extra die schule gewechselt um mich beim schulweg abzufangen, hat mich vor der schule erwartet, mir vor dem haus aufgelauert. naja gewaltätig isse ja nich geworden, aber wenn dir so eine andauernd nachrennt bekommt man schon angst. naja irgendwann hatt se dann aufgehört, ka warum, is nir auch scheißegal, bin froh das se weg is.

achja verlassen hab ich se als sie mir erzählt hat das se sich ritzt weil se mich vermisst

lg


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> die war total verknallt in mich, hat sogar extra die schule gewechselt um mich beim schulweg abzufangen, hat mich vor der schule erwartet, mir vor dem haus aufgelauert. naja gewaltätig isse ja nich geworden, aber wenn dir so eine andauernd nachrennt bekommt man schon angst. naja irgendwann hatt se dann aufgehört, ka warum, is nir auch scheißegal, bin froh das se weg is.
> 
> lg


Rofl
Da war wer heißbegehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

Leider Oo

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> achja verlassen hab ich se als sie mir erzählt hat das se sich ritzt weil se mich vermisst
> 
> lg


ritz ritz we are emo kidz

naja, solange es nicht längs war, sondern nur quer gehts ja noch


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

naja sie hatt noch paar arge sachen angestellt, aber ich glaub ihr wisst was ich meine 

@ Brille: ich hab ja zuerst gelacht weil se gesagt hat das sies mit ner sicherheitsnadel gemacht hat. erstma die ironie, und dann erstma der gedanke wie se das angestellt hat, und dann erst das WTF Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ritz ritz we are emo kidz
> 
> naja, solange es nicht längs war, sondern nur quer gehts ja noch


Emo Brille >>

so Gute nacht hier,schlaft gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> naja sie hatt noch paar arge sachen angestellt, aber ich glaub ihr wisst was ich meine
> 
> lg


dich vergewaltigt?^^
(muss ja net gewalttätig sein)

klingt wiedersprüchlich, aber ihr wisst wie ichs mein


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

ne brille, se hatt mit meinen freunden geflirtet um an mich ranzukommen, die sind aber ned drauf reingefallen, weil se gemerkt ham was das fürn psycho is

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ne brille, se hatt mit meinen freunden geflirtet um an mich ranzukommen


ahahahahahaha^^
oh man, hättest ma die polizei einschalten müssen,
ma sehn, was die mit der einstweiligen verfügung angestellt hätte^^


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

ne brille das wollt ich ned, ich hab se ignoriert bis se aufgehört hat. wollt ihr keine aufmerksamkeit schenken. wärs zu gewalttätigen handlungen gekommen hätt ichs wahrscheinlich gemacht

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ne brille das wollt ich ned, ich hab se ignoriert bis se aufgehört hat. wollt ihr keine aufmerksamkeit schenken. wärs zu gewalttätigen handlungen gekommen hätt ichs wahrscheinlich gemacht


dazu wärs vermutlich nach der verfügung gekommen.
ausserdem: waas will die machen? wenns kein 2 tonner ist solltest du dich wohl verteidigen können :>


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

will ich mir garned vorstellen wozu sie imstande gewesen wär. wenn dich so eine von hinten überrascht ... sie war ned dick brille
lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wenn dich so eine von hinten überrascht ...


wenn sie gut aussieht... *g*
wobei, ne... wenn SIE von hinten... bah >.<


----------



## Kronas (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> will ich mir garned vorstellen wozu sie imstande gewesen wär. wenn dich so eine von hinten überrascht ... sie war ned dick brille
> lg


Shit hätte mefisthor Fanartikel Verkaufen sollen sie hätte alle gekauft


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

hehe xD

wollt grad en bild von ihr posten, komm aber ned ran da muss ich in der freundesliste sein und das will ich unter keinen umständen, sonst kommt die wieder auf ideen.

naja sie hat nen freund, bin ich froh 

lg

@kronas: oh gott eine marktlücke  ich verkauf jetzt artikel für stalker mit bild deren stalkingopfer


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hehe xD
> 
> wollt grad en bild von ihr posten, komm aber ned ran da muss ich in der freundesliste sein und das will ich unter keinen umständen, sonst kommt die wieder auf ideen.


"oh er mag mich. ich sollte umziehen" lawl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

sei froh das du sowas noch nicht miterlebt hast. wenn mans so im fernsehn sieht meint man ja noch naja der/die hat ja bodyguards dem/der kann ja nix passieren. aber wenn du die ganze weiß das dich jemand beobachtet und dich verfolgt, dann hasste einfach schiss

lg


----------



## chopi (8. März 2009)

Hat jemand von euch Watchmen gesehen?
Und wenn ja,wisst ihr vllt auch,in welcher Szene dieses Lied vorkommt? ._.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. März 2009)

ich geh pennen. bin müd und hab morgen noch schule :/

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> sei froh das du sowas noch nicht miterlebt hast. wenn mans so im fernsehn sieht meint man ja noch naja der/die hat ja bodyguards dem/der kann ja nix passieren. aber wenn du die ganze weiß das dich jemand beobachtet und dich verfolgt, dann hasste einfach schiss


kommt drauf an, was für eine person das ist.
denn so unberechenbar sind die nicht... 
selbst n richtiger psycho folgt dann einem motiv.aber du hastrecht, ich bin froh, dass mir das noch nicht passiert ist.
bin dann auch ma weg (müde, etc)
gute nacht euch und chopi: sry, weiss ich net


----------



## whenlightbreaks (8. März 2009)

einen gudn amd.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (9. März 2009)

leuttte ^^


----------



## Syane (9. März 2009)

*Ein blattloser rundgeformter Westernstrauch rollt durch den staubigen Boden des n8schwärmer threads...*

Ich bin mal schlafen ...

Echo? Echooooooooooooo !?  *Echo,echo,echo...*


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (9. März 2009)

Noch jemand wach? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2009)

Nein, denn auch jezz bin ich weg


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

Abend und so


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. März 2009)

gn0wnd


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

uhh heut wollt einer den thread schon um 20 uhr eröffnen ^^

*Thema nimm, aushol, werf* *Ironie landet auf Alekz*

lg


----------



## chopi (9. März 2009)

Moin Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fang gleich mal mit was dreißtem an:
Könntet ihr vllt auf der Seite hier wählen? Meine Schwester hat ihr Kind da angemeldet und kann für in jahr Windeln gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Auf "Zaglosuj" drücken)


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Moin Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Chopi du weißt das das hier eigentlich nicht gern gesehen ist oder? und außerdem kann ich kein Polnisch >>

Edit:
Ah ok^^


----------



## chopi (9. März 2009)

Ach,im Nachtschwärmer...
*g*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> uhh heut wollt einer den thread schon um 20 uhr eröffnen ^^
> 
> *Thema nimm, aushol, werf* *Ironie landet auf Alekz*
> 
> lg



peil ich jez nit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ach,im Nachtschwärmer...
> *g*


Naja weil dus bist hab ich dir mal geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber sagmal...
auf den Foto da...
Das Kind hält da seine Faust aber bedrohlich xD


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

najo thema ironie ^^

hab heut wieder ironie deluxe bekommen, ein emo der sich fully alive nennt xD

lg


----------



## chopi (9. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja weil dus bist hab ich dir mal geholfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es geht immerhin um Windeln!


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Es geht immerhin um Windeln!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Komentarz: Do boju po kolejne centymetry i gramy!
was sollsn das heißen Chopi?^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> najo thema ironie ^^
> 
> hab heut wieder ironie deluxe bekommen, ein emo der sich fully alive nennt xD
> 
> lg



lol xD...

naja also mir fällt jetzt so spontan keine ein ;P


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

hmm der beste hat anscheinend 326 stimmen chopi, das wird schwer einzuholen

lg


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



irgendwas mit "knien" "zentimeter"..sowas in die richtung


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> irgendwas mit "knien" "zentimeter"..sowas in die richtung


Ahja.. hmm
Du kannst die Sprache?^^


----------



## Kronas (9. März 2009)

moin


----------



## chopi (9. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmm der beste hat anscheinend 326 stimmen chopi, das wird schwer einzuholen


Meine schwester hat erst heute den Acc gemacht und ist jetzt schon auf platz 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"In den Kampf um weitere zentimeter und gramm"
(Sollte halt zum Pic passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> moin


Abend


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja.. hmm
> Du kannst die Sprache?^^



naja nit wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...ich kann halt russisch..und da sind einige ähnliche wörter dabei


----------



## Kronas (9. März 2009)

omg neuer darclegacycomic!


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> naja nit wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Achso.. russisch will ich ab der 11. Machen,ich hasse langsam Französisch >>


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

Nabend Kronas!

Habt Ihr au so das gefühl das im Gott & Die Welt immer weniger los ist ?

@ Kronas: WTF :O muss schnell nachguggn

@ Razyl: französisch suckt 

lg


----------



## Kronas (9. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> naja nit wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kann ich auch als halbrusse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Meine schwester hat erst heute den Acc gemacht und ist jetzt schon auf platz 15
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja immerhin "zentimeter"^^...aber "boju/boi" ->kampf..das hätt ich wissen müssen :O


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Meine schwester hat erst heute den Acc gemacht und ist jetzt schon auf platz 15
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zum 1. Nice
zum 2:
Ahh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

hmm hier is anscheinend en themastillstand... ich MUSS eingreifen !!

<< bestellt sich grad 3 LP t-shirts von EMP :>


----------



## Kronas (9. März 2009)

boah wieder son geiler thread namens signatur
kein bock sufu zu benutzen


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kann ich auch als halbrusse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



i atkuda drugaja palawina?  ^^


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmm hier is anscheinend en themastillstand... ich MUSS eingreifen !!
> 
> << bestellt sich grad 3 LP t-shirts von EMP :>


Hätt ich geld würd ich mir auch welche mal wieder kaufen xD


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. März 2009)

wann hat denn eig. LP das letzte album rausgebracht?


----------



## Kronas (9. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> i atkuda drugaja palawina?  ^^


hast du zufällig russische buchstaben?^^

drugaja palawina is germanije


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2009)

Ein kurzes Hallo von mir^^Und schon bin ich weg...*verschwind*


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

Kronas habs au grad gesehn mit dem signaturthread, also sowas is ma dreist -.-

Razyl 17,99 pro shirt ^^ ich mach gleich so ne riesen bestellung von 86,95, mit 3 lp und 2 Disturbed T-Shirts

lg


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (9. März 2009)

naaabend..


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> 2 Disturbed T-Shirts
> 
> lg


Link
find cih das geilste t-shirt von denen :>


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

Also das direkte Letzte Album war 2006 mit Minutes To Midnight, ein livealbum kam voriges Jahr raus mit Road To Revolution.
Dieses jahr gehen die Arbeiten am nächsten weiter,nebenbei kommt im Herbst nochen Soloalbum von Chester raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hast du zufällig russische buchstaben?^^
> 
> drugaja palawina is germanije



nee ich kann russisch nur schwer lesen..meine mutter hat mal auf meinem pc auf russische buchstaben umgestellt..später haben sich dann überall russische mit deutschen buchstaben vermischt, also selbst auf deutschen seiten bekam ich plötzliche russische buchstaben zu lesen oO...deswegen werd ich das auch niemals machen, hab auch strikt nein gesagt als mein coisin ein programm mitgebracht hat, was meine tastatur auf japanisch umstellen konnte xD


----------



## Kronas (9. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> nee ich kann russisch nur schwer lesen..meine mutter hat mal auf meinem pc auf russische buchstaben umgestellt..später haben sich dann überall russische mit deutschen buchstaben vermischt, also selbst auf deutschen seiten bekam ich plötzliche russische buchstaben zu lesen oO...deswegen werd ich das auch niemals machen, hab auch strikt nein gesagt als mein coisin ein programm mitgebracht hat, was meine tastatur auf japanisch umstellen konnte xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2009)

Da sich hier soviele Leute tummeln... was haltet ihr von meinem ersten halbwertig aufwendig-erstelltem Bild?
Is für die Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was haltet ihr davon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. März 2009)

hat das ding auch... fenster?


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hat das ding auch... fenster?


Wozu Fenster?
Wer braucht noch Fenster?


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Link
> find cih das geilste t-shirt von denen :>


wollt mir das au schon holen, aber dann müsst ich das selber aufhängen, da kauf ich mir lieber en shirt das den trockner verträgt 

Link

lg


----------



## Kronas (9. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wozu Fenster?
> Wer braucht noch Fenster?


jaa fenster sind überholt!


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (9. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Da sich hier soviele Leute tummeln... was haltet ihr von meinem ersten halbwertig aufwendig-erstelltem Bild?
> Is für die Schule
> 
> 
> ...



ich finds gut


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> jaa fenster sind überholt!


Schon Ewig.
Wir haben absofort Mittelalter Fenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2009)

Wenn das ein Apple Auto ist hat es definitiv keine Fenster und fährt eh nur auf 20% der Straßen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Apple Auto ist hat es definitiv keine Fenster und fährt eh nur auf 20% der Straßen.



aber dann hat es wenigstens style ^^

p.s. wollt ihr autos waschen um ne klassenfahrt machen zu können? oO


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Apple Auto ist hat es definitiv keine Fenster und fährt eh nur auf 20% der Straßen.


Apple Ipod ist toll


----------



## Lillyan (9. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist das einzig wahre T-Shirt!


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2009)

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaain


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAS IST NICHT DEIN ERNST?!?!?!?!!?!
Wääh sorry,aber Rosa und KOOM?


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2009)

Was ist Koom?^^


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was ist Koom?^^


koom ist ein recht verrückter aber lustiger Mod :>


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was ist Koom?^^


selbe frage von mir

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> koom ist ein recht verrückter aber lustiger Mod :>



Moderator oder Modifikation?^^


----------



## Lillyan (9. März 2009)

Ein Mitarbeiter :>

Wer öfter im Chat ist wird seine liebreizende Art kennen :>

//Edit: Kein Buffie und kein Mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Moderator oder Modifikation?^^



modifikation eines moderators? :O


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2009)

Ih, ich bin doch nicht im Chat...
Oh man, ich hab Kopfschmerzen -.-


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ein Mitarbeiter :>
> 
> Wer öfter im Chat ist wird seine liebreizende Art kennen :>


Mitarbeiter? Kein mod? hmm egal^^
Ich mag ihn xD


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2009)

Nicht nur. Es ist nur noch der Endspurt, um auch noch den Rest des Geldes zusammenzukratzen^^


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

hmm ich bin ja ein fan von den zam shirts xD ZAMISCHER xD

lg


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nicht nur. Es ist nur noch der Endspurt, um auch noch den Rest des Geldes zusammenzukratzen^^



wohin gehts?


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wohin gehts?



Elba ^^ Die Insel im Westen von Italien.


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Elba ^^ Die Insel im Westen von Italien.


Du hälst uns doch alle für Blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2009)

Oh je... Elba... super toll...


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh je... Elba... super toll...


Nicht so toll?^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2009)

Ach tu ich das?? Ääh... Nein, tu ich nicht!

Elba liegt irgendwo zwischen Sizilien und Italien... Wenn Sizilien, die obere Insel, der 2 Inseln is^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2009)

Ach tu ich das?? Ääh... Nein, tu ich nicht!

Elba liegt irgendwo zwischen Sizilien und Italien... Wenn Sizilien, die obere Insel, der 2 Inseln is^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Elba ^^ Die Insel im Westen von Italien.



ich glaube dann würde ich auch autos waschen gehen :O

wobei..wir fahren an die alpen...skifahren ist auch janz lustisch


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht so toll?^^



Ich mag Elba nicht...


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach tu ich das?? Ääh... Nein, tu ich nicht!
> 
> Elba liegt irgendwo zwischen Sizilien und Italien... Wenn Sizilien, die obere Insel, der 2 Inseln is^^


><
Du denkst wir sind alles Geo Noobs weil du denkst wir wissen nicht wo Elba liegt :>


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich mag Elba nicht...



was magst du denn da nich?


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was magst du denn da nich?



Keine tolle Landschaft... nichts schönes...


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

Also wir fahrn im Sommer auf Sportwoche in die Steiermark ^^
und Irgendwann au nach Rom

Elba klingt für mich aber au nit gut, war das nich die insel auf der se den Napoleon eingesperrt ham ?

lg


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2009)

Die Insel Elba, hat die Form eines Wales, aus der Vogelperspektive 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Also wir fahrn im Sommer auf Sportwoche in die Steiermark ^^
> und Irgendwann au nach Rom
> 
> Elba klingt für mich aber au nit gut, war das nich die insel auf der se den Napoleon eingesperrt ham ?
> ...


Ja war sie :>


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Keine tolle Landschaft... nichts schönes...



naja..jedes land hat eine landschaft die auf seine eigene art schön ist...aber da ist ja mal wieder die altbekannte geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2009)

Zum Foto ... wie findet ihrs?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. März 2009)

ich hab zwar kein plan von photoshop oder sowas...aber ich find das die farben in nem relativ schlechten kontrast zueinander stehen


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

nimm für autowaschtag ne andere farbe, das versinkt ein wenig im hintergrund. 

lg


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

Hmm Farben sind vllt. ein wenig zu grell...


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

Nunjut ich verlasse euch...
Bye bye schlaft gut xd


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

nacht razyl

lg


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd ich vllt nochmal abändern...


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TItel ein bissle...verbessert^^


----------



## Huntermoon (9. März 2009)

n`abend


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

nabend hunter !

lg


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2009)

Nacht duuu.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. März 2009)

was is heut abend das thema?


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

Benji9 postet bilder und wir solln se bewerten, hab aber keine lust mehr mir fällt immer wieder was kritisches auf ^^

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (9. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Benji9 postet bilder und wir solln se bewerten, hab aber keine lust mehr mir fällt immer wieder was kritisches auf ^^
> 
> lg


aha...


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2009)

Ja ich weiss, dass einiges nicht oke is an meinem Bild^^Aber leide kann ich manche Dinge schon nichmehr ändern...hab mir selber Steine in den Weg gelegt >.<


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

tjoo ^^ lass es ma lieber, hoff nich das du das rumgeschrieen hast "ICH WILLS BILD MACHEN !!!11einself Ich bin ein PROOOFIII!!!!!"

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (9. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss, dass einiges nicht oke is an meinem Bild^^Aber leide kann ich manche Dinge schon nichmehr ändern...hab mir selber Steine in den Weg gelegt >.<


man speichert doch jeden schritt einzeln ab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2009)

Joa... Is aber eh nur für die schule^^ Und zudem noch freiwillig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geb mir beim nächsten Bild mehr Mühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Joa... Is aber eh nur für die schule^^ Und zudem noch freiwillig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gut...

Achja, mein Twitterprofiel -> *KLICK*


----------



## whenlightbreaks (9. März 2009)

guten abend


----------



## Huntermoon (9. März 2009)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> guten abend


moin, moin


----------



## whenlightbreaks (9. März 2009)

und gute nacht Oo schon 11.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

hunter ich versteh ned wie du twitter haben kannsch. ich find das voll unangenehm wenn jeder weiß was ich gerade mach. deswegen blog ich au ned. bin ich da der einzige ?? ich mein damals waren tagebücher noch geheim und wurden beschützt wie der augapfel und heute wirds ins internet gestellt 

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (9. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hunter ich versteh ned wie du twitter haben kannsch. ich find das voll unangenehm wenn jeder weiß was ich gerade mach. deswegen blog ich au ned. bin ich da der einzige ?? ich mein damals waren tagebücher noch geheim und wurden beschützt wie der augapfel und heute wirds ins internet gestellt
> 
> lg


ich finds eigetnlich auch unangenehm, aber ist unterhaltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

da beschweren sich die leute das google vertrauliche infos speichert usw. überall beschweren sich die leute weil ihre schönen infos gespeichert werden, aber selber tagebuch veröffentlichen und derzeitiger Tätigkeit veröffentlichen ^^

Wie dumm ist diese Rasse überhaupt Oo

lg


----------



## Lillyan (9. März 2009)

Man kann ja selbst entscheiden was man reinschreibt und was nicht Oo


----------



## Huntermoon (9. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> da beschweren sich die leute das google vertrauliche infos speichert usw. überall beschweren sich die leute weil ihre schönen infos gespeichert werden, aber selber tagebuch veröffentlichen und derzeitiger Tätigkeit veröffentlichen ^^
> 
> Wie dumm ist diese Rasse überhaupt Oo
> 
> lg


wem sagst du das^^
naja, stell nix über mich ins web, das einzige was man von mir findet(unter meinem namen^^) ist was von nem verein, in dem ich bin... xD


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

find ich trotzdem blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht mans ja den eventuellen stalkern noch einfacher ^^

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Man kann ja selbst entscheiden was man reinschreibt und was nicht Oo



Und das genau ist der Punkt, ICH kann entscheiden was andere Leute von mir wissen oder ich kann auch totalen scheiß schreiben, den dann andere Leute von mir denken... Google z.B. nimmt absolut ALLES und verkauft das Zeug... es ist mir bisher ein wunder das ich noch keinen Brief von Google bekommen habe, das ich ihnen doch bitte die Kontoauszüge der letzten Jahre zuschicken solle...

Es geht eben darum, dass man selbst entscheidet was man von sich preisgibt und nicht zwangsweise alles veröffentlicht wird bzw. Geld damit gemacht wird.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. März 2009)

so, hab mich mal selbst gegooglet. ergebniss: 1 mal ein eintrag von mir, 3 von nehm kegler, und eine (unbedeutende xD)historische persönlichkeit


----------



## Mefisthor (9. März 2009)

Über mich Gibts nüscht, weil ich immer bei Vorname nen Spitznamen angeb

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2009)

Von mir gibts nur Einträge von mir auf MyBuffed, E-Stories, Stayfriends und meine Website^^

Ha und einen Eintrag für ne Petition *gg* Das sind auch alles was ich will gewollt habe...


----------



## Huntermoon (10. März 2009)

is da noch wer?


----------



## Huntermoon (10. März 2009)

So, bin dan mal off, schlafen *gähn*

p.s.: Neue Sig |
.....................\/


----------



## RomanGV1 (10. März 2009)

muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh


----------



## Morituri (10. März 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh



määäääääääääääääääääääääääh


----------



## Haxxler (10. März 2009)

hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrz


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (10. März 2009)

Nacht!


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (10. März 2009)

So...bin wieder wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

UAh guten Abend euch allen


----------



## Tabuno (10. März 2009)

jetzt bin ich mal pünktlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach razyl geh s....


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich mal pünktlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein ich geh nicht schlafen



Ich will das Endlich spielen aber server total überfüllt :<


----------



## Mefisthor (10. März 2009)

Tabuno man kann nicht schneller den thread eröffnen als razyl xD

lg


----------



## Tabuno (10. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Tabuno man kann nicht schneller den thread eröffnen als razyl xD
> 
> lg


entweder er hatn bot oder schreibt das schon um 15 uhr hin und drückt punkt 21 uhr drauf^^


----------



## Kronas (10. März 2009)

ja, wenn ich hier bin und f5 drücke und unten auf die 20:59 starre wird es zeitgleich mit razyls post 21 uhr


----------



## Mefisthor (10. März 2009)

razyl das spiel sieht echt gut aus  wie Far cry 2 mit hirn

lg


----------



## chopi (10. März 2009)

Moin Kinder.
3 Sachen:

1. Wipeout is scheisse =/
2. Das Pikachuforenspiel ist toll
3. Keiner mag mein Forenspiel (siehe Link in Sig )


----------



## mookuh (10. März 2009)

Abend leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (10. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Moin Kinder.
> 3 Sachen:
> 
> 1. Wipeout is scheisse =/
> ...


ich mags schon aber den typ kann ich nicht erkennen :l


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> razyl das spiel sieht echt gut aus  wie Far cry 2 mit hirn
> 
> lg


Ja ist auch F2P :>
Nur sind die Server dauerüberlastet >> dabei sieht das so richtig geil aus,sieht fast so gut aus wie Crysis =O

ahja die Anforderungen:
Pentium 4 (3 Ghz)
1 GB RAM
256 MB Graphics Card

Video Cards that The Hunter presently supports are:

Nvidia:

* 7 Series (from 7600 and above)
* 8 Series
* 9 Series
* 260
* 280

ATI:

* X1800 (and above)
* HD 2000 series
* HD 3000 series
* HD 4000 series

Und zum Rest :
Nein ich schreib den Post erst 20:55 und Punkt 21.00 uhr schicke ich ab =P


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Moin Kinder.
> 3 Sachen:
> 
> 1. Wipeout is scheisse =/


als ob... ds ist sau geil oO


----------



## mookuh (10. März 2009)

kann den typ net erkennen

gib uns doch n tip ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (10. März 2009)

Hi, bin jetzt wieder weg-> Dr. House gucken...


----------



## Tabuno (10. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Hi, bin jetzt wieder weg-> Dr. House gucken...


Postcounterpushendespostcountpusher
olololol wipen bei Thaddius oO


----------



## chopi (10. März 2009)

Es gab schon nen tipp im thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Na ok,noch nen für die Nachtschwärmer: Ihr kennt ihn mit glatze (und glaubsch ohne brille)



Grüne schrieb:


> als ob... ds ist sau geil oO


Die Hindernisse sind blöder als bei Takeshis castle und die Kommentatoren sind blöder als in ninja warior =/


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Die Hindernisse sind blöder als bei Takeshis castle und die Kommentatoren sind blöder als in ninja warior =/


wtf?
wo gibtsn da kommentatoren


----------



## mookuh (10. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Hi, bin jetzt wieder weg-> Dr. House gucken...



mach ich nebenher am PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

Achja:
Ich bin KEIN NAchtschwärmerfreak!!!


----------



## Mefisthor (10. März 2009)

Wieviel kostets Razyl ?

lg


----------



## Tabuno (10. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Die Hindernisse sind blöder als bei Takeshis castle und die Kommentatoren sind blöder als in ninja warior =/


Lol, noch dümmere Kommentatoren als in Ninja Warrior gibt es nicht. Oo


----------



## chopi (10. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wtf?
> wo gibtsn da kommentatoren


Die 2,die die Komplettverrückten spielen,über die ich mich immer totlachen muss.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Die 2,die die Komplettverrückten spielen,über die ich mich immer totlachen muss.


ähm?? wtf


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Wieviel kostets Razyl ?
> 
> lg


F2P - kostenlos.
Zahlst du aber 13 Doller Pro Monat bekommst du bessere Ausrüstung,höhere Jaggdlizenzen und bessere Waffen und Mehr Muni =O
Nur bisher konnt ich es noch nicht spielen ><


----------



## Tabuno (10. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja ist auch F2P :>


mefi da is deine frage beantwortet wieviel es kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. März 2009)

die kommentatoren bei ninjawarrior sind geil


----------



## chopi (10. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die kommentatoren bei ninjawarrior sind geil


QFmT


----------



## Kronas (10. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> QFmT


was heißt des


----------



## mookuh (10. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die kommentatoren bei ninjawarrior sind geil



Sicher...


----------



## chopi (10. März 2009)

Quoted for (motherfuckin´) Truth
(motherfuckin sagt man eig nicht ._.)


----------



## Tabuno (10. März 2009)

böse wörter! und das vor 0 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> böse wörter! und das vor 0 uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> <das_petschge> irgendwo im Internet ist immer nach 21 Uhr


 (oder halt 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## mookuh (10. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Quoted for (motherfuckin´) Truth
> (motherfuckin sagt man eig nicht ._.)




Böse...

solche wörter hier


----------



## chopi (10. März 2009)

Ok,ab jetzt sag ich *******peep*


----------



## Lillyan (10. März 2009)

Òó

....


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ok,ab jetzt sag ich *******peep*


BÖse Wörter!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Òó
> 
> Brav....


sind wir doch alle hier?


----------



## Lillyan (10. März 2009)

Jetzt ja :>


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sind wir doch alle hier?


DU nicht...^^


----------



## mookuh (10. März 2009)

sollen wir ab jetzt alle bösen wörter aus *peeep* en?


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> sollen wir ab jetzt alle bösen wörter aus *peeep* en?


Genauso siehts aus^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> DU nicht...^^


ich bin die freundlichkeit in person!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin die freundlichkeit in person!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Echt? beweise^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Echt? beweise^^


hmmmm

naja, also... ähm... puh...^^


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hmmmm
> 
> naja, also... ähm... puh...^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich warte...
Beweise deine absolute Freundlichkeit *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wieso muss ich die egtl beweisen? 
beweise du mir erstma das gegenteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. März 2009)

Du schiebst die Arbeit auf Razyl,wie unfreundlich (<-Beweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Tabuno (10. März 2009)

Lill hat jetzt nicht die Milchtüte gebannt ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 puhh ich dacht schon^^


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso muss ich die egtl beweisen?
> beweise du mir erstma das gegenteil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin immer Freundlich , Frag mano 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. März 2009)

Hey,ich hab noch nenn tipp fürs forenspiel:
Der typ hat als Zweitnamen nen Frauennamen und ne Jahreszeit als Nachnamen >_<


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin immer Freundlich , Frag mano
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du sollst beweisen, dass ich unfreundlich bin, mein lieber razyl


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du sollst beweisen, dass ich unfreundlich bin, mein lieber razyl





chopi schrieb:


> Du schiebst die Arbeit auf Razyl,wie unfreundlich (<-Beweis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du bist böse außerdem zu deiner Katze!


----------



## mookuh (10. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Echt? beweise^^



Lass doch die Brille in Ruhe =(


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Lass doch die Brille in Ruhe =(


Wieso? Sie ist nunmal Unfreundlich *g*


----------



## mookuh (10. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? Sie ist nunmal Unfreundlich *g*



Zu mir war sie immer freundlich...


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Lass doch die Brille in Ruhe =(


juhu, die kuh steht zu mir!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Zu mir war sie immer freundlich...


Die tut nur so... sie da ja vorsichtig


----------



## Kronas (10. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? Sie ist nunmal Unfreundlich *g*


Und was ist dann der Rest? Du freundlich, er nicht und wir dazwischen?


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Und was ist dann der Rest? Du freundlich, er nicht und wir dazwischen?


Ihr alle Freundlich, Brille net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr alle Freundlich, Brille net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nee die Kuh steht ihm bei sies böse


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Nee die Kuh steht ihm bei sies böse


Hm stimmt auch wieder wahr.
Kuh + Brille ==> Unfreundlich *g*


----------



## mookuh (10. März 2009)

Gleich wollen sie wieder Döner aus mir machen...


----------



## Tabuno (10. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR5BgTXqmNU&NR=1
wenn man so in dem thread rumsucht findet man ja noch tolle sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. März 2009)

Lillyan gehört zu denen sie sieht aus wie eine braunschwarze Kuh! (siehe meine sig)


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Lillyan gehört zu denen sie sieht aus wie eine braunschwarze Kuh! (siehe meine sig)


Lilly ist aber nett :>

@ Moo:
Nein,ich esse keine Kuhdöner


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Gleich wollen sie wieder Döner aus mir machen...


das lasse ich nicht zu !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lilly ist aber nett :>
> 
> @ Moo:
> Nein,ich esse keine Kuhdöner


Die tut nur so! Ein Spion in den eigenen Reihen!


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das lasse ich nicht zu !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du bist unfreundlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist unfreundlich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich beschütze mookuh, das ist doch freundlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (10. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist unfreundlich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nix unfreunlich! er will mich nur verteidigen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich beschütze mookuh, das ist doch freundlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du beschützst Unfreundliche ==> Unfreundlich^^


----------



## mookuh (10. März 2009)

ich find das nicht freundlich von dir das du die brille unfreundlich nennst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du beschützst Unfreundliche ==> Unfreundlich^^


tse... grade, wenn ich mich SOGAR für solche leute einsetze, muss ich doch freundlich sein, weil ich das gute in ihnen sehe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich find das nicht freundlich von dir das du die brille unfreundlich nennst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*hmmm Kuhdöner* *g*

@ Brille:
Pah,eins zählt nicht^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> Pah,eins zählt nicht^^


nagut... wenn ich euch nicht davon überzeugen kann, dass ich gut bin, werd ich wieder eine bad brille, mit alphajacke!


----------



## Tabuno (10. März 2009)

nacht ihr unfreundlichen


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nagut... wenn ich euch nicht davon überzeugen kann, dass ich gut bin, werd ich wieder eine bad brille, mit alphajacke!


Ach sei nicht traurig kleines Brille.
Du bist ja auch freundlich^^

@ Tabuno:
Nacht


----------



## mookuh (10. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *hmmm Kuhdöner* *g*



nicht nur unfreundlich sondern auch barbarisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nacht ihr unfreundlichen


byebye


----------



## mookuh (10. März 2009)

nacht Tabuno


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> nicht nur unfreundlich sondern auch barbarisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pff,
Kühe schmecken halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff,
> Kühe schmecken halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mookuh ist trotzdem nicht zum schlachten!!^^


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mookuh ist trotzdem nicht zum schlachten!!^^


Heirate die kuh doch!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heirate die kuh doch!


nä, was sollen das dann für kinder werden? kühe mit grünen brillen? *schauder*


----------



## mookuh (10. März 2009)

Ich bin aber keine normale Kuh...

ich schmeck nicht so gut


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nä, was sollen das dann für kinder werden? kühe mit grünen brillen? *schauder*


Warum nicht? *g*
@ Mookuh:
Na gut....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2009)

Joa ich geh dann mal off, schlaft schön,esst der Brille nicht die kuh Weg.^^


----------



## chopi (10. März 2009)

|)_.._(|   /____7
(o^_^o) Z__7
("____")Z7
 "       "

Ich frag mich ob das geht...
Nirgends gehen mehrere leerzeichen >_>


----------



## mookuh (10. März 2009)

Nacht Razyl


----------



## mookuh (10. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> |)_.._(|   /____7
> (o^_^o) Z__7
> ("____")Z7
> "       "
> ...



ich würd sagen es ist pikachu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. März 2009)

jo,aber mit verdrehten rechten Bein >_>


----------



## mookuh (10. März 2009)

naja ich würds trotzdem dazu zählen^^

und nacht ich bin auch mal weg


achja Brille ist freundlich!^^


----------



## Falathrim (10. März 2009)

Es gibt wenig Sachen die mich WIRKLICH stressen. Aber folgende Komponenten zur gleichen Zeit tuns ganz sicher:

-WoW-Account kündigen und Game löschen
-Klausur anstehend, von der ich keine Ahnung habe
-Schwarm, der sich penetrant dagegen wehrt, zu erkennen, dass ich besser für sie bin als ihr Freund
-Virus aufm Rechner
-Kopfweh

:&


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. März 2009)

Irks... dieser Avatar... uark...


----------



## Kronas (10. März 2009)

Virus>Antivirusprogramm


----------



## Falathrim (10. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Virus>Antivirusprogramm


Okay, falsch ausgedrückt...es stresst mich, wenn ich meine Portable FP vonnem Kumpel wiederkrieg und nach dem Anschließen das Antiviren-Programm, das Anti-Malware-Programm UND der Autorun-Eater anspringen und mir keine Wahl lassen als die Festplatte vollständig zu formatieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

ich werf mich ma in die Runde.^^ SERVUS!


----------



## Skatero (10. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Gleich wollen sie wieder Döner aus mir machen...


Kuhdöner...


----------



## airace (10. März 2009)

öhh ich ess beim Dönermann immer nur Hänchen...! aber keine Kuh... o.O


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

airace schrieb:


> öhh ich ess beim Dönermann immer nur Hänchen...! aber keine Kuh... o.O


Hähnchen? Das is doch Schwein oder?^^


----------



## Huntermoon (10. März 2009)

nacht, ich bin sclafen...


----------



## chopi (10. März 2009)

Ich frag mich ob jemand auf meinen Thread antwortet im Mmoalgemein *g*


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (10. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Okay, falsch ausgedrückt...es stresst mich, wenn ich meine Portable FP vonnem Kumpel wiederkrieg und nach dem Anschließen das Antiviren-Programm, das Anti-Malware-Programm UND der Autorun-Eater anspringen und mir keine Wahl lassen als die Festplatte vollständig zu formatieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann hab ich vermutlich Glück, dass ich die genannten Programme nicht draufhab. Mein PC dürfte verseucht sein wie nochwas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mal nach ner Lan mit Kumpels insgesamt 32 (oder warens 42?) Viren, Trojaner etc. draufgehabt. Und das waren nur die welche der *Windows Defender *erkannt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (11. März 2009)

Näcdchtliche Grüße :O
Noch jemand da?


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

nanu, wo isn razyl?^^


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Abend...
wehe hier kommt wer mit den dummen Amoklauf daher >>


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nanu, wo isn razyl?^^


ach brille ich dacht schon der thread hat heut mal pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warum holst du ihn^^
puh ich dachte schon einer aus den nachtschwärmern ist einer :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ach brille ich dacht schon der thread hat heut mal pause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum nicht?


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum nicht?


naja schon ein wunder das er 6 minuten später eröffnet wurde =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja schon ein wunder das er 6 minuten später eröffnet wurde =)


razyl hats verpennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Ich sag nur das
"Und noch immer stehen gewaltdominierte Computerspiele wie &#8222;Empire: Total War&#8220; oder &#8222;World of Warcraft&#8220; ganz oben in den Hitlisten."
.......................


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sag nur das
> "Und noch immer stehen gewaltdominierte Computerspiele wie „Empire: Total War“ oder „World of Warcraft“ ganz oben in den Hitlisten."
> .......................


die ham aber auch harte kill animationen, wenn ich da nur an gnome denke...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

Wenn die Spiele verbieten würden, würden mehrere Leute Amoklaufen ... das mein ich ernst.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. März 2009)

der thread is doch toll^^
da kann man seinem ärger am abend luft lassen, wie zB dass ich morgen ne bio-klausur schreibe und eigentlich lernen sollte
anstatt diesen post zu tippen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend...
> wehe hier kommt wer mit den dummen Amoklauf daher >>





Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sag nur das
> "Und noch immer stehen gewaltdominierte Computerspiele wie „Empire: Total War“ oder „World of Warcraft“ ganz oben in den Hitlisten."
> .......................



ROFL


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. März 2009)

wenn se die games verbieten dann laufen alle amok weilse die wieder haben wollen


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> ROFL


joa selfowned sag ich mal


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> ROFL


Musst nicht zwingend mit DEM amoklauf in Verbindung stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (11. März 2009)

hmmm themawechsel wollte ja der Razyl

Was habt ihr für lebensziele, die sekundären nich die primären

bei mir auf jeden fall : WACKÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖN xD

lg


----------



## chopi (11. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Musst nicht zwingend mit DEM amoklauf in Verbindung stehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jetzt red du dich da mal nicht raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw,gleich kommt Pushing daisies <3


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (11. März 2009)

--------Dieser Post wird warscheinlich Ignoriert-------
nabend ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Jetzt red du dich da mal nicht raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die letzten 2 folgen :'<

edit: tach bonsai


----------



## Mefisthor (11. März 2009)

Razyl: Server Capacity Full : ((

lg

Nabend Bonsai-blabla bin zu faul deinen namen zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> --------Dieser Post wird warscheinlich Ignoriert-------
> nabend ^^


Huhu

@ Chopi:
Ja komm bitte.
Auf den ersten Blick wenig: Noch immer klagen Schulen über Lehrermangel und zu wenig Schulpsychologen. Noch immer stöhnen Jugendliche über Gewalt unter Schülern und wachsenden Leistungsdruck im Unterricht. 

*Und noch immer stehen gewaltdominierte Computerspiele wie &#8222;Empire: Total War&#8220; oder &#8222;World of Warcraft&#8220; ganz oben in den Hitlisten.*

So steht das da! der Rest über diesen einen Satz ist normal aber diese Spiele werden natürlich hervorgehoben ist klar >>


----------



## chopi (11. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die letzten 2 folgen :'<
> 
> edit: tach bonsai


Wait...WAS?


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Razyl: Server Capacity Full : ((


Ich habs endlich geladen *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wait...WAS?


fernsehzeitung meinte wäre erstma die letzte folge :\


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (11. März 2009)

Ich glaube, Pro7 hat wieder schon welche auf  lager..werden wir ja sehn


nabend Melih, na und? da raucht der körper immer so ^^


----------



## Melih (11. März 2009)

Nabend ihr 50Grad + Duscher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ps: Neues Avatar


----------



## Mefisthor (11. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habs endlich geladen *g*


kannsu mir das irgendwie rüberschicken.... hassu msn  ?^^ 

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Pro7 hat wieder schon welche auf  lager..werden wir ja sehn


hoff ich ma für die!

@ melih: das spaghettimonster oder was ist das


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Nabend ihr 50Grad + Duscher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol ich hab eben 50 grad + geduscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> kannsu mir das irgendwie rüberschicken.... hassu msn  ?^^
> 
> lg


Nein MSN hab ich nicht


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> kannsu mir das irgendwie rüberschicken.... hassu msn  ?^^
> 
> lg


über msn dauert das jahre oO


----------



## Melih (11. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol ich hab eben 50 grad + geduscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Grüne brille

nicht nur irgendein Spaggetimonster, sondern das FLIEGENDE spaggetimonster!!!


----------



## Mefisthor (11. März 2009)

hmm wo kann man sowas den rüberziehn ? hab keine bessere idee

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> @Grüne brille
> 
> nicht nur irgendein Spaggetimonster, sondern das FLIEGENDE spaggetimonster!!!


du gehörst aber nicht wirklich dem glauben an oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (11. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du gehörst aber nicht wirklich dem glauben an oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaubst du etwa, ich bete mich selbst an?


ps: natürlich nicht, bin Moslem


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmm wo kann man sowas den rüberziehn ? hab keine bessere idee
> 
> lg


Geht nicht anders.
Nur stürzt das Spiel bei mir immer mitten im ladebildschirm ab >>


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2009)

The Hunter ist... SEHR langwierig... ich hab die Nacht 3 Stunden gespielt und nur einmal so'n dummes Vieh gesehen -.-


----------



## Mefisthor (11. März 2009)

Is ja au ned simulation ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> The Hunter ist... SEHR langwierig... ich hab die Nacht 3 Stunden gespielt und nur einmal so'n dummes Vieh gesehen -.-


GRAFIK - deswegen will ich es nur xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2009)

Ich will es, weil ich endlich mal ein gut aussehendes Jagdspiel spielen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (11. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> GRAFIK - deswegen will ich es nur xD




Grafik is aber nicht alles oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich will es, weil ich endlich mal ein gut aussehendes Jagdspiel spielen möchte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gabs denn überhaupt schon ein vergleichbares jagdspiel (und jetzt kommt mir net mit moorhuhn)


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Grafik is aber nicht alles oO


Ich will nur die Grafik sehen,das Spiel ist mri relativ gesagt egal. Was interessiert mich ne Jagdsimulation o-O

@ Brille.
Deer Hunter


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gabs denn überhaupt schon ein vergleichbares jagdspiel (und jetzt kommt mir net mit moorhuhn)



Es gibt ein paar... aber die sind alt... und sehen schrecklich aus.
Hatte glaube ich mit 14 mal eins gespielt oder so...


----------



## Melih (11. März 2009)

jagtspiele sind langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Will lieber ein gottspiel wie Black&White


----------



## chopi (11. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gabs denn überhaupt schon ein vergleichbares jagdspiel (und jetzt kommt mir net mit moorhuhn)


Pokemon Snap?


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (11. März 2009)

Fazit: Wenn grafik alles is? warum zocken die meisten WoW? ich sag nur spiel spass ftw

@Über mir, ich hab das Spiel immer noch^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Pokemon Snap?


da jagste nicht wirklich^^

das ist eher so wie hakuna matata


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Fazit: Wenn grafik alles is? warum zocken die meisten WoW? ich sag nur spiel spass ftw


Mich interessiert am Spiel aber nur die GRAFIK,deswegen lad ich es mir überhaupt. Das Spiel interessiert mich gar nicht. Ich würde sowas auch nie spielen,aber die Grafik ist einfach fantastisch =O


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (11. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mich interessiert am Spiel aber nur die GRAFIK,deswegen lad ich es mir überhaupt. Das Spiel interessiert mich gar nicht. Ich würde sowas auch nie spielen,aber die Grafik ist einfach fantastisch =O




Allgemein? oder nur bei solchen Spielen?

E: den wäre das auch geklärt..bin mal afk, bis nacher !


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Allgemein? oder nur bei solchen Spielen?


Nur bei solchen Spielen.
Crysis hab ich mir auch nur wegen der Grafik geholt,naja gut ich dachte auch es wäre gut was es nicht war. Die grafik war allerdings toll.
Bei den Spiel will ich nur mal die Grafik sehen


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Spion! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (11. März 2009)

yaaaaaaaaaay bin drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Kronas (11. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> yaaaaaaaaaay bin drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich weiß net worums geht aber das klingt pervers!


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> yaaaaaaaaaay bin drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


den satz würd ich mir später ma verkneifen *g*


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> yaaaaaaaaaay bin drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (11. März 2009)

geh ne seite oder 2 zurück dann weißt dus

Kronas immer ans perverse denken ^^

lg


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Ich weiß net worums geht aber das klingt pervers!


lol ich kann nicht mehr ey ^^
Mefi du kommst in meine Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> den satz würd ich mir später ma verkneifen *g*


Du denkst immer nur ans Eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (11. März 2009)

Kennt wer das Getränk Spirit of georgia? Das sau lecker


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Kennt wer das Getränk Spirit of georgia? Das sau lecker


noe


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Kennt wer das Getränk Spirit of georgia? Das sau lecker


öhem nein.


----------



## Mefisthor (11. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Kennt wer das Getränk Spirit of georgia? Das sau lecker


Ich sag jetzt nüsch !!

lg


----------



## Kronas (11. März 2009)

Spirit of Georgia erfrischt!*


*Erfrischung nicht garantiert

*Schleichwerbung*


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Spirit of Georgia erfrischt!*
> 
> 
> *Erfrischung nicht garantiert
> ...


olololol pls ban him!!111


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Selor mein Freund bist du da?^^


----------



## Tabuno (11. März 2009)

ich geh jetzt mal ins schlaraffenland cya


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt mal ins schlaraffenland cya


tschö


----------



## Kronas (11. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt mal ins schlaraffenland cya


Unddenk immer dran: viel Spirit of Georgia trinke !


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Unddenk immer dran: viel Spirit of Georgia trinke !


Pöses Kronas!


----------



## Mefisthor (11. März 2009)

Ich mach ma kurz Opera aus damits schneller lädt ^^ hab in opera immer so 17 Tabs offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Unddenk immer dran: viel Spirit of Georgia trinke !


geh fort^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Selor mein Freund bist du da?^^



Ich bin hier... aber seitwann nennst du mich "Mein Freund"? Was willst du?


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin hier... aber seitwann nennst du mich "Mein Freund"? Was willst du?


tse kann man hier nicht ma mehr mein freund sagen, ohne was zu wollen? 



Spoiler



ok, kann man echt nicht :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tse kann man hier nicht ma mehr mein freund sagen, ohne was zu wollen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man so auf einmal ankommt, dann will man auf jeden Fall irgendwas...


----------



## Kronas (11. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin hier... aber seitwann nennst du mich "Mein Freund"? Was willst du?


Liebe, selor, Liebe!


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Liebe, selor, Liebe!


im nachtschwärmer?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dir bekommt das getränk nicht^^


----------



## Huntermoon (11. März 2009)

"Setze dich an einen Fluss und warte bis die Leichen deiner Feinde vorbei treiben." (Lao Tse Tung)


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin hier... aber seitwann nennst du mich "Mein Freund"? Was willst du?


Öööhem ahja
Wgene The Hunter,wieso läuft das bei dir? Bei mir stürzts ohne Grund ab =O


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öööhem ahja
> Wgene The Hunter,wieso läuft das bei dir? Bei mir stürzts ohne Grund ab =O



Dein PC ist scheiße? Woher soll ich bitte wissen warum es bei dir nicht läuft, wenn ich deinen PC nicht kenne?


----------



## Kronas (11. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> "Setze dich an einen Fluss und warte bis die Leichen deiner Feinde vorbei treiben." (Lao Tse Tung)


Mit genug Spirit of Georgia wäre das nicht passiert!


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Mit genug Spirit of Georgia wäre das nicht passiert!



Ich reporte dich gleich wegen werbung!


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Mit genug Spirit of Georgia wäre das nicht passiert!


langsam nervts^^


----------



## Kronas (11. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich reporte dich gleich wegen werbung!


Bin schon ruhig


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dein PC ist scheiße? Woher soll ich bitte wissen warum es bei dir nicht läuft, wenn ich deinen PC nicht kenne?


Daran liegts nicht,nach den Anforderungen müsste es einwandfrei laufen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Daran liegts nicht,nach den Anforderungen müsste es einwandfrei laufen xD


nach denen müssts aber auch bei mir laufen und bei der grafik? no way


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

ES LÄÄUFt ahaha sch*** Emote dings bums da >>


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ES LÄÄUFt ahaha sch*** Emote dings bums da >>


joa gz! ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Daran liegts nicht,nach den Anforderungen müsste es einwandfrei laufen xD



offensichtlich hast du aber irgendeine verpeepte Peeepe auf/in deinem PC, welches dir so richtig fett in den Peep tritt, wenn du es spielen willst...

Darf ich weiter R6:V spielen?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> offensichtlich hast du aber irgendeine verk***** Sch**ße auf/in deinem PC, welches dir so richtig fett in den Arsch tritt, wenn du es spielen willst...


seine freundin hat er doch gar net eingebaut 
(uh war der schlecht) >.<


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> seine freundin hat er doch gar net eingebaut
> (uh war der schlecht) >.<


Das war mies!


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das war mies!


:<


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> :<


Du unfreundliche Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du unfreundliche Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bin doch ganz lieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (11. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du unfreundliche Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abgrundtief böse


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Abgrundtief böse


stimmt doch gar net :<


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> stimmt doch gar net :<


Stimmt jawohl!


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Stimmt jawohl!


gar nicht!
^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gar nicht!
> ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber wir haben dich alle lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber wir haben dich alle lieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenigstens etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenigstens etwas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bist halte ne lustige Brille :>


----------



## Kangrim (11. März 2009)

Nabend ihr Amokläufer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Bist halte ne lustige Brille :>


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und jetzt bin ich erstma off, bis morgen dann... ^^


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Amokläufer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pah,nur in The Hunter =O

Naja ich bin auch off bye bye euch allen


----------



## Kangrim (11. März 2009)

N8 Razyl N8 Brillchen


----------



## Arky (11. März 2009)

hallo ihrs, na wie schauts aus bei euch?


----------



## Kronas (11. März 2009)

Auch weg, wollen nicht mit dir reden


----------



## Kangrim (11. März 2009)

oO Alle weg. Wie grausam von euch.


----------



## Arky (11. März 2009)

Nicht alle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (11. März 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> Nicht alle!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber fast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (11. März 2009)

Abend


----------



## Huntermoon (11. März 2009)

is da wer???


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. März 2009)

Hey Huntermoon, hast Du das Bild in deiner Sig auch ohne die Frau? Wenn ja, schickst Du mir das?^^


----------



## arenasturm (11. März 2009)

nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (11. März 2009)

ich dreh noch durch in The Hunter Oo immer wenn ich nah dran bin gibts aufeinma garkeine spuren mehr -.-

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (11. März 2009)

Ist dashier: http://robertmekis.deviantart.com/art/Gate...quinox-22168510


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. März 2009)

Dankö.


----------



## Mefisthor (11. März 2009)

so ich geh fern guggen, the hunter deprimiert mich ^^

lg


----------



## arenasturm (11. März 2009)

soooo... neuer desktophintergrund...schick schick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (11. März 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> soooo... neuer desktophintergrund...schick schick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


post ma...


----------



## chopi (11. März 2009)

So,zurück vom Pushing Daisies gucken...war ja wirklich die allerletzte Folge ;_;
Was soll ich jetzt bloß machen? >_<


----------



## Huntermoon (11. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> So,zurück vom Pushing Daisies gucken...war ja wirklich die allerletzte Folge ;_;
> Was soll ich jetzt bloß machen? >_<


frag ich mich auch *heul*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> So,zurück vom Pushing Daisies gucken...war ja wirklich die allerletzte Folge ;_;
> Was soll ich jetzt bloß machen? >_<



Haben die endlich einen Weg gefunden, sich zu berühren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (11. März 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Haben die endlich einen Weg gefunden, sich zu berühren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö, aber die eine tante hatt erfahren, das die andere "tante" eig. chuks mutter ist, und die zwei(kuchenbäcker und tote) habden den tanten gesagt, das charlet nich(mehr) tot ist...


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (11. März 2009)

Schade eigentlich....habs gerne geguckt..


----------



## Huntermoon (11. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich....habs gerne geguckt..


ich hoff ja auf ne dritte staffel-> offene handlungsschtränge(chuks vater? neds vater? cot(so geschrieben?) als vater...)


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (11. März 2009)

Hmm..hoffe ich auch..aber sie könnten mal Scubs wieder laufen lassen..schön gut, samstag und morgens um (?)9? bin ich schon in der schule...maan -.-


----------



## Huntermoon (11. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Hmm..hoffe ich auch..aber sie könnten mal Scubs wieder laufen lassen..schön gut, samstag und morgens um (?)9? bin ich schon in der schule...maan -.-


ja, die zeiten sind echt shice!


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (11. März 2009)

Naja, gott sei dank hab ich Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Huntermoon (11. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Naja, gott sei dank hab ich Ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jetzt schon?


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (11. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Jetzt schon?



Yop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (12. März 2009)

langeweile+schmerzende beine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (12. März 2009)

geh ins bett..ich bin auch weg..baba


----------



## Zonalar (12. März 2009)

Auch ich geh schlafen... schule halt. Ich wünsche mir ich verpenn den Morgen einfach^^Der Donnerstag-nachmittag is einfach die beste Zeit in der Schule.


Gute Na........zzzzzZZZZZZ


----------



## Valnir Aesling (12. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Auch ich geh schlafen... schule halt. Ich wünsche mir ich verpenn den Morgen einfach^^Der Donnerstag-nachmittag is einfach die beste Zeit in der Schule.
> 
> 
> Gute Na........zzzzzZZZZZZ




FUJISAN!


----------



## Zonalar (12. März 2009)

Ha! Du weisst es noch! GZ!
Jezz gehörste zu den priviligierten Menschen :>


----------



## Valnir Aesling (12. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ha! Du weisst es noch! GZ!
> Jezz gehörste zu den priviligierten Menschen :>




sowas vergesse ich nie :>


----------



## Huntermoon (12. März 2009)

So, wollt grad nur schnell was Ingame nachgucken, hab aber ne SUPER inigrp gefunden und dan warn war dreimal in ner ini... leider is für mich nur nn grünes rdm gedroppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja,  nacht...


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (12. März 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

grün weißer partybus, ich kotz untern tisch...
abend


----------



## Kronas (12. März 2009)

1 min zu früh


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

"Ach wie nett,Ach wie Adrett"...
ÖÖHEM
Guten abend


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (12. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 1 min zu früh



Ich?? nee hab ne stopuhr ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 1 min zu früh


nö.
laut forenuhr hab ich genau 21 uhr gepostet.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Ich?? nee hab ne stopuhr ^^


1 Min too late 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. März 2009)

nabend


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (12. März 2009)

achjo..ich war erster..sorry Razyl ^^


----------



## Kronas (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö.
> laut forenuhr hab ich genau 21 uhr gepostet.


ne,bei mir wars beim f5 drücken 20:59


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> achjo..ich war erster..sorry Razyl ^^


NP,hab grad was anderes zu tun *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ne,bei mir wars beim f5 drücken 20:59


screen!


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> screen!


Ihh ne unfreundliche Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> NP,hab grad was anderes zu tun *g*



was du tun? O.O!


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> NP,hab grad was anderes zu tun *g*


freundin da?


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> was du tun? O.O!


ARD Mediathek:
Hart aber Fair: Schule der Angst- was Macht Kinder zum Amokläufer?

bestes Wort am abend:
"Counterschtrike" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Brille.
sowieso =O


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> bestes Wort am abend:
> "Counterschtrike"
> 
> 
> ...


boah wieder "hm wieder amoklauf, sollten wir vll diesmal im umfeld suchen,ob was in der familie nicht geklappt hat oder sowas?" "ololololALLES BÖSE wie KILLERSPIELE indizieren, verbieten!!"

haaaaaallo razyls freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> boah wieder "hm wieder amoklauf, sollten wir vll diesmal im umfeld suchen,ob was in der familie nicht geklappt hat oder sowas?" "ololololALLES BÖSE wie KILLERSPIELE indizieren, verbieten!!"
> 
> haaaaaallo razyls freundin
> 
> ...


Naja der CDU Typ und der Herr Pfeifer ja,die anderen beiden Herr Westerholt und der Schülersprecher sind recht in ordnung,besonders Herr Westerholt,der legt genau das da wie es ist.

und zum 2:
Pah nicht von dir du unfreundliche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> und zum 2:
> Pah nicht von dir du unfreundliche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (12. März 2009)

huhu Xd


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Och sei nicht traurig,sie liest das hier aber grade nicht mit


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och sei nicht traurig,sie liest das hier aber grade nicht mit


razyls freundin war früher ma ein junge!



Spoiler



ich wette jetzt liest sie "auf einmal" mit :S


----------



## Skatero (12. März 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> razyls freundin war früher ma ein junge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein,zu beiden.
Sie schläft (bzw hat die augen zu).
Und zum 1:
Brille war früher auch mal ein Junge und istr nun weiblich ===> Brillchen in Rosa =O


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und zum 1:
> Brille war früher auch mal ein Junge


ich dachte du hast bevors jmd mit weiblich aufgefallen ist, niemals angeguckt? also woher weisste, obs vorher blau war? SCREEN! WAAAH


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich dachte du hast bevors jmd mit weiblich aufgefallen ist, niemals angeguckt? also woher weisste, obs vorher blau war? SCREEN! WAAAH


Weil du es letztens selbst gesagt hast,dass es vorher blau war...
Du Brillchen in Rosa!


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil du es letztens selbst gesagt hast,dass es vorher blau war...


rly? damned >.<


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> rly? damned >.<


Haha du nap! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du kannst nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha du nap!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und du meinst, ich wäre gemein? pfui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem: wenn ich nichts kann, kann ich doch etwas, nml nichts... Oo


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (12. März 2009)

Soll ich euch ein Hotel zimmer mieten?^^


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und du meinst, ich wäre gemein? pfui
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sage nur die Wahrheit *g*
Ach sonen dreck
"Die Ausstrahlung dieser passage im webTV ist aus rechtlichen Gründen leider nicht möglich" >>
Naja egal,schau ich meiner freundin weiter zu =O


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Soll ich euch ein Hotel zimmer mieten?^^


wieso DU? oO
du sau willst doch am ende nur spannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

sry 4 doublepost, laaaag :<


----------



## Huntermoon (12. März 2009)

Gerhard schrieb:
			
		

> Während für die Juden Jesus einfach ein gescheiterter Mensch und Rebell war und deswegen nicht der (ohnehin schon nur irdische!) Messias sein konnte, machte ihn das paulinisch-hellinistische Christentum zum Gott und Weltenherrscher, den die – im römischen Reich ohnehin unbeliebten – bösen Juden umgebracht hatten.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (12. März 2009)

harhar -.- ^^


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Soll ich euch ein Hotel zimmer mieten?^^


Öhem mir und meiner Freundin? o_O Grad verwirrt,wenn aber ja: Nein danke =O


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem mir und meiner Freundin? o_O Grad verwirrt,wenn aber ja: Nein danke =O



deine freundin pennt ja,wie wäre es mit brille? ^^

@Brille..ich bin keine sau..ein taure ja...aber keine sau *hust* ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem mir und meiner Freundin? o_O Grad verwirrt,wenn aber ja: Nein danke =O


der will euch zuschauen die sau! O_O
oder er macht dann iwo ne cam hin und verdient dann im inet geld mim livestream 

@ bonsai: nö


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> deine freundin pennt ja,wie wäre es mit brille? ^^


Nein danke,ganz sicher nicht. Ich bleib meiner Freundin treu

@ Brille:
Bah,sicherlich nicht zieh ich ins Hotel


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> Bah,sicherlich nicht zieh ich ins Hotel


besser so :>


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> besser so :>


Aber du kannst ja mit deiner Freundin dahinziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> ein taure ja...



Dumme Kuh!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber du kannst ja mit deiner Freundin dahinziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne lass ma


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne lass ma


Wieso? Ist doch toll,Bonsai bekommt sicherlich auch Geld dafür *g*


----------



## Mefisthor (12. März 2009)

blabla ... wer is von euch au faul ? ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist doch toll,Bonsai bekommt sicherlich auch Geld dafür *g*


stimmt, dich würde keiner sehen wollen und er macht verluste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (12. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dumme Kuh!^^




!! ich bin  ein steak..^^

ftw? für was bekomme ich geld? für das Hotel zimmer?

ihr seit zu schnell für meine augen...@brille


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> !! ich bin  ein steak..^^



Beleidige das Steak nicht!


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Erfurt,3.5.2002
Johannes Rau:


> Wir sollten unsere Ratlosigkeit nicht zu überspielen versuchen mit scheinbar naheliegen Erklärungen.Wir sollten uns eingestehen:Wir verstehen diese Tat nicht.


Wahre Worte =O


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> ftw? für was bekomme ich geld? für das Hotel zimmer?


lies ma meine posts...


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> stimmt, dich würde keiner sehen wollen und er macht verluste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja bei dir kann man nichts sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja bei dir kann man nichts sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau.ich schein so hell und blend die kamera...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Spoiler



aber dich stell ich trotzdem noch in den schatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (12. März 2009)

und da meint ihr imma Brille is unhöflich, und ich werd einfach ignoriert !! sehr unhöflich !! :<

lg


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> genau.ich schein so hell und blend die kamera...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich dachte da eher an unteren liegenden Gründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> und da meint ihr imma Brille is unhöflich, und ich werd einfach ignoriert !! sehr unhöflich !!
> 
> lg


genau!
ich bin voll nett :<
abend mefi


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (12. März 2009)

du magst den Spoiler oder?



Spoiler



ololololol


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich dachte da eher an unteren liegenden Gründen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so groß ist meiner auch wieder net. 
20 cm unbuffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> so groß ist meiner auch wieder net.
> 20 cm unbuffed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmm gabs da nichtmal sonen Zam Thread dazu? *g*


----------



## Tabuno (12. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> blabla ... wer is von euch au faul ? ^^
> 
> lg


<---


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2009)

/me gibt dem Niveau noch den Gnadenschuss, damit es nicht mehr leiden muss...


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm gabs da nichtmal sonen Zam Thread dazu? *g*


? 
so im sinne von 
"suche mann mit pferdeschwanz, frisur egal" ?
oder was fürn thread

@ selor... das ist der nachtschwärmer, was erwartest du

edit: bin ma afk, was bestellen...


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ?
> so im sinne von
> "suche mann mit pferdeschwanz, frisur egal" ?
> oder was fürn thread


Ne da hat einer gefragt wie lang Zams ist oder so k.A xD
Achja mit was buffeste eigentlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achja mit was buffeste eigentlich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


anregen in die hose

so, jetzt aber wirklich erstma weg <.<


----------



## Tabuno (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne da hat einer gefragt wie lang Zams ist oder so k.A xD
> Achja mit was buffeste eigentlich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wahrscheinlich bufft er mit wille 
Oo


----------



## Mefisthor (12. März 2009)

ich hab heute meine persönliche faulhait noch übertroffen  ich soll son kack referat über Finnland halten 
Fertigreferat holen
Plakatausrollen und bilder druffkleben
Nich draufschreiben sondern am PC schreiben und den hintergrund der schrift die selbe farbe geben wie die farbe der des plakatpapiers ... voilá 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (12. März 2009)

go Razyl du kommst heute noch auf die 10.000

Edit Mefisthor sag mir nächstes mal bescheid, komm aus finnland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> anregen in die hose


Hahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Bonsai:
Öhem nicht wirklich =O


----------



## Mefisthor (12. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> go Razyl du kommst heute noch auf die 10.000
> 
> Edit Mefisthor sag mir nächstes mal bescheid, komm aus finnland
> 
> ...


kene lust auf das referat das war zufällig ausgelost ... hab au kaum was dafür gemacht, werd mich au ned bemühen, nicht auf den zettel zu schauen, is eh nur Geographie

lg


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (12. März 2009)

Sooo bin weg..ich muss bissl farmen ^^ bis nacher oder morgen


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Sooo bin weg..ich muss bissl farmen ^^ bis nacher oder morgen


Bye


----------



## Mefisthor (12. März 2009)

razyl wie siehts in the hunter aus ?

lg


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> razyl wie siehts in the hunter aus ?
> 
> lg


Laaaaangweilig *g*
Wie ich es erwartet habe,mich interessiert nur die Grafik an den Spiel *g*


----------



## Mefisthor (12. März 2009)

hab soviel spuren gehabt war auch schon richtig nah dran laut karte, aber dann is das vieh aufeinma spurlos verschwunden Oo 

lg


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hab soviel spuren gehabt war auch schon richtig nah dran laut karte, aber dann is das vieh aufeinma spurlos verschwunden Oo
> 
> lg


Hatte ich auch,1h lang rumgelaufen und dann find ich ne Spur nahe am Meer und das Vieh scheint wohl im meer ersoffen zu sein *g*


----------



## Tabuno (12. März 2009)

bin auch pennen n8


----------



## Mefisthor (12. März 2009)

ich hat ma so ne dumme spur am strand die direkt aufs meer gezeigt hat Oo könn die dinger schwimmen ?

lg

Nabend tabuno


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich hat ma so ne dumme spur am strand die direkt aufs meer gezeigt hat Oo könn die dinger schwimmen ?


nein, nur ertrinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8 tabuno


----------



## Skatero (12. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> blabla ... wer is von euch au faul ? ^^
> 
> lg


Zu faul um zu antworten...


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich hat ma so ne dumme spur am strand die direkt aufs meer gezeigt hat Oo könn die dinger schwimmen ?
> 
> lg
> 
> Nabend tabuno


Ja das war bei mir auch so :/ da hab ich es dann sein gelassen

Gute nacht Tabuno


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

nanu, warum ists hier so still? *hört ein verdächtiges geröusch* dahinten im datenmüll versteckt sich ein mod und beobachtet uns! komm raus lillyan


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nanu, warum ists hier so still? *hört ein verdächtiges geröusch* dahinten im datenmüll versteckt sich ein mod und beobachtet uns! komm rus lillyan


Vielleicht isses auch zam =O
Der dich beobachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht isses auch zam =O
> Der dich beobachtet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann sein. vll sollte ich ma die brille ausziehn


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kann sein. vll sollte ich ma die brille ausziehn


Und durch dein Rosa kleid ersetzen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und durch dein Rosa kleid ersetzen?


nö, ich bedien mich doch nicht an deinem kleiderschrank.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö, ich bedien mich doch nicht an deinem kleiderschrank.


Hm auch wenn da ein paar Sachen von meiner Freundin,weil sie das WE bei mir bleibt hängen,ist da weit und breit kein Rosa Kleid. Aber bei dir uff... ich würd nomma nachschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm auch wenn da ein paar Sachen von meiner Freundin,weil sie das WE bei mir bleibt hängen,ist da weit und breit kein Rosa Kleid. Aber bei dir uff... ich würd nomma nachschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tu dir keinen zwang an


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tu dir keinen zwang an


Ne,mir stehen Kleider nicht so wie dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne,mir stehen Kleider nicht so wie dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haste scho anprobiert oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haste scho anprobiert oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein,aber ich hab dich schon gesehen und du sahst reizend aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein,aber ich hab dich schon gesehen und du sahst reizend aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wtf du stalk0r. kauf dir ma neue ferngläser und kein kaleidoskop


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wtf du stalk0r. kauf dir ma neue ferngläser und kein kaleidoskop


Hmm,issn tolles Fernglas,sogar so das ich durch klamotten durchschauen kann...oh...


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm,issn tolles Fernglas,sogar so das ich durch klamotten durchschauen kann...oh...


razyl!! hör auf die 90 jährige nachbarin mit dem ding auszuspann0rn!


----------



## Skatero (12. März 2009)

Ist die Brille jetzt weiblich oder männlich?
Ich glaube weiblich, es heisst ja DIE Brille.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> razyl!! hör auf die 90 jährige nachbarin mit dem ding auszuspann0rn!


Nein 90 Jährig ist die nicht,die ist um die 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber brille,du hast ja schöne Kleider: Rot Grün Blau Schwarz... nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein 90 Jährig ist die nicht,die ist um die 40
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hey das rote ist voll toll!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



langsam ists iwie nicht mehr lustig, gieve neues thema


----------



## Max der Orc (12. März 2009)

Ja Hallo erstmal


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hey das rote ist voll toll!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm *taschentuch reich* Sorry Brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm *taschentuch reich* Sorry Brille


*schnäuz*

keine sorge, bin hart im nehmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *schnäuz*
> 
> keine sorge, bin hart im nehmen!
> 
> ...


Musst aber noch zunehmen,sonst wird es nichts mit deinen Pullover 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Musst aber noch zunehmen,sonst wird es nichts mit deinen Pullover
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


2 wochen rückgaberecht... 
denke ma, werd den umtauschen, wenn der da ist, und ich bis dahin nicht zugenommen habe xD


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 2 wochen rückgaberecht...
> denke ma, werd den umtauschen, wenn der da ist, und ich bis dahin nicht zugenommen habe xD


Brille hat dann 120 Kg lebensgewicht...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille hat dann 120 Kg lebensgewicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich glaube 50kg kann ich gar net zunehmen, bis das da ist xD


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich glaube 50kg kann ich gar net zunehmen, bis das da ist xD


Achso hmm dmmd wie groß bist du?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso hmm dmmd wie groß bist du?^^


1.82

du bist 1.78 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1.82


Da ist das Brillchen größer und Leichter als ich >>


----------



## Skatero (12. März 2009)

Klar doch. Eine Brille ist nicht sehr schwer.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da ist das Brillchen größer und Leichter als ich >>


leichter?  haste zugenommen?^^


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> leichter?  haste zugenommen?^^


Ich wieg bei 1,80 rund 72 kg :> und du hat gesagt: 50kg zunehmen ==> 120-50 ==> 70 *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wieg bei 1,80 rund 72 kg :> und du hat gesagt: 50kg zunehmen ==> 120-50 ==> 70 *g*


schon klar. letztes ma wars aber bei dir 68 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 folglich: zugenommen


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schon klar. letztes ma wars aber bei dir 68
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja,weil der Arzt meinte ich wäre Untergewichtig... (zwischenzeitlich 63 Kg... ) naja...
Was tut man nicht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Skatero:
Die Brille zählt aber nicht zu DEN brillen^^


----------



## Skatero (12. März 2009)

Razyl pass auf. Du nimmst zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (12. März 2009)

... manchmal hab ich auch was anderes zu tun als hier zu lesen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was tut man nicht alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ess0rn xD


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Razyl pass auf. Du nimmst zu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne das hat sich da so Eingependelt. Das passt schon.

@ Lilly:
Guten abend verehrte Lillyan,treten sie doch ein und setzen sie sich.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ess0rn xD


Ne nicht nur....:>
Bah das Handballtraining war heute beschissen. ><

Edit:
Ach brille schreib doch ma schneller >>


----------



## Lillyan (12. März 2009)

Ne... ihr redet über Gewicht... ganz blödes Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ... manchmal hab ich auch was anderes zu tun als hier zu lesen...


würde ich jetzt auch sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achwas, guten abend


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ne... ihr redet über Gewicht... ganz blödes Thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso? biste zu dick oder zu dünn? xD


----------



## Lillyan (12. März 2009)

... *mit den Fingern auf dem Tisch tipsel*

Wie war bei euch denn das Wetter heut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ... *mit den Fingern auf dem Tisch tipsel*
> 
> Wie war bei euch denn das Wetter heut?
> 
> ...


Och naja regnerisch.
Aber lenk mal nicht vom Thema ab,sag schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ... *mit den Fingern auf dem Tisch tipsel*
> 
> Wie war bei euch denn das Wetter heut?
> 
> ...


ist dick abgegangen.
mein steak war aber zu dünn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

spaß beseite: war beschissen, nur geregnet und grauer himmel :< (wenns wenigstens herbst wäre mit goldenen blättern)


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist dick abgegangen.
> mein steak war aber zu dünn
> 
> 
> ...


HERBST? Sommer FTW! Schwimmbad, Grillen,Wärme <3


----------



## Skatero (12. März 2009)

War kalt, aber kein Regen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> HERBST? Sommer FTW! Schwimmbad, Grillen,Wärme <3


ja, aber wenns schon regnet, dann solls wenigstens herbst sein


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, aber wenns schon regnet, dann solls wenigstens herbst sein


Auch wieder wahr^^
Braves Brillchen^^


----------



## Lillyan (12. März 2009)

Naja, vor ein paar Tagen war ich kurz davor ins Frühlingsgefühl reinzufinden, jetzt ist es allerdings wieder nur eine Herbstdepression 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch wieder wahr^^
> Braves Brillchen^^


w00t? razyl nennt mich braves brillchen? *rot im kalender anstreich*


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> w00t? razyl nennt mich braves brillchen? *rot im kalender anstreich*


Aber nur wenn du mit Skatero Walzer tanzst ,und du im Rosa Kleid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn du mit Skatero Walzer tanzst ,und du im Rosa Kleid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und skatero in spongebob unterhosen.
das foto gibts dann für 2k euro auf buffed.de zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



zam, bitte lass dich niemals für sowas für den itemshop überreden *g*


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und skatero in spongebob unterhosen.
> das foto gibts dann für 2k euro auf buffed.de zu kaufen


Jooo,dann aber Brille im durchsichtlichen Kleid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jooo,dann aber Brille im durchsichtlichen Kleid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du sau


----------



## Skatero (12. März 2009)

Ich tanze nicht mit Brille  , ausser ich bekomme das Geld


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich tanze nicht mit Brille  , ausser ich bekomme das Geld


ich verdien das geld... du die schläge von empörten den eltern der kinder, die sich dann sowas kaufen


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

über was pöses redet ihr denn wieder? blick bei euch meistens ned durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> über was pöses redet ihr denn wieder? blick bei euch meistens ned durch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


neue sachen für den buffed itemshop.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Rofl meine Sig ist geil^^
Immer wenn ich ne LP DvD starte läuft das Video im Hintergrund des Sig bildes mit =O


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rofl meine Sig ist geil^^
> Immer wenn ich ne LP DvD starte läuft das Video im Hintergrund des Sig bildes mit =O


wie in icq gesagt: rauch einfach ma weniger...


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> neue sachen für den buffed itemshop.


ahhh cool!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (12. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rofl meine Sig ist geil^^
> Immer wenn ich ne LP DvD starte läuft das Video im Hintergrund des Sig bildes mit =O


wtf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Mefisthor (12. März 2009)

Ich will nach Wacken ... W:O:A 2011 kann ich hin da bin ich 18 und hab autoschein ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> wtf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja ist so halt, ich wundere mich auch grad o_O
Aber haargenau das gleich nur halt der Ausschnitt der auf das kleine bild da passt


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

müsste mal was ablassen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> ich müsste mal was ablassen...


klaus dir von razyl, der hat genug, so was der hier redet...^^


----------



## Skatero (12. März 2009)

Auf dem Bild steht "Linkin Park". Mehr steht da nicht.


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> klaus dir von razyl, der hat genug, so was der hier redet...^^


hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (12. März 2009)

WACKÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war jemand von euch schon da ?

müsst da ja gleich 1k km fahrn :/

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild steht "Linkin Park". Mehr steht da nicht.


ich glaub bei dem bewegt und dreht sich atm alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, bin auch ma off, gn8 euch allen


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild steht "Linkin Park". Mehr steht da nicht.


Ja,aber wenn ich hier bei mir das Vid. anschaue bzw grad die LP Dvd läuft das video auf der Sig mit. und nein ich bin nicht verrückt es ist wirklich so!


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2009)

Acuh egal,ich versuch morgn maln Video zu machen.
Bis danne,nacht euch!


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

gude nacht!!
Ne war noch nie Wakööööööööön. xD


----------



## Lillyan (12. März 2009)

Ich frag mich, warum ich plötzlich an das Video denken muss... :>


----------



## Skatero (12. März 2009)

Ich bin auch mal off. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, warum ich plötzlich an das Video denken muss... :>


hehe wie geil!! xD 
Ich glaub, ich weiß warum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon lächerlich iwie, aber ich mag die Musik sooo...


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (12. März 2009)

Also ist Tecktonik wohl doch keine Plattenverschiebung. :> Plattentecktonik ist Plattenverschiebung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Also ist Tecktonik wohl doch keine Plattenverschiebung. :> Plattentecktonik ist Plattenverschiebung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. März 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> *Text den ich nichtma gelesen hab*


Ach,der Toddi bist du!

Btw,hat jemand die Antworten für den Battleforgepc?So per Pm an mich,wär nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

So, gute Nacht dann mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (12. März 2009)

ich bin dan ma wech, n8...


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Guten abend!


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

Schlag den Star rockt!


----------



## chopi (13. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Schlag den Star rockt!


Sone abgespackte Version des originals =/
Btw,hab erst später eingeschaltet...machen die nur 9 Spiele?


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Schlag den Star rockt!


was gibtsn sonst noch im tv?


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Sone abgespackte Version des originals =/
> Btw,hab erst später eingeschaltet...machen die nur 9 Spiele?


jo nur 9 spiele und man konnte keinen kandidaten wählen, naja ging schneller los halt und geht auch nicht so lange aber mir gefällt das original auch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Naja... wo ich grad den Thread im WoW forum wegen CryEngine 3...
Ich hoffe mal das Crysis III auch spielerisch toll wird


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Abend


----------



## chopi (13. März 2009)

Irgendwie empfiehlt mir Last.fm keine gute Musik mehr =/


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Abend


Hmm Kuhdöner...
^^
Guten Abend


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm Kuhdöner...



ich schmeck nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich schmeck nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne,ich ess doch keine Kuhdöner =O
Eher ess ich die Brille da auf *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich schmeck nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hier schmeckt niemand.
brillen aus plastik will niemand essen, eine verdorbene michltüte? nää.
der ie ist schon im mülleimer und obama isst man nicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Nabend ihr Ratten


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hier schmeckt niemand.
> brillen aus plastik will niemand essen, eine verdorbene michltüte? nää.
> der ie ist schon im mülleimer und obama isst man nicht


Brille... 
Das ist ne Lüge!!!!1111


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

abend selor kiith

btw ich bin ne kuh keine ratte


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist ne Lüge!!!!1111



Schonmal Obama oder Brille gegessen?


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Schonmal Obama oder Brille gegessen?


Nein,aber Brille kann ich gerne essen *g*

Bah hat wer Kaugummi? ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> btw ich bin ein doubleposter, keine ratte


fixed

@ razyl: nö, du musst auf entzug bleiben, sonst siehste wieder sich bewegende lp bilder ;D


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ razyl: nö, du musst auf entzug bleiben, sonst siehste wieder sich bewegende lp bilder ;D


Seh ich auch so grad,weil die DvD eingelegt ist und ich sie mir grad anschaue =O 
Seit 6h kein Kaugummi - nicht gut.


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

und so ne brille willst du wirklich essen?

Edit: Da Grüne Brille kein Bild von sich drin haben will hier ein link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,42996,00.jpg


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so grad,weil die DvD eingelegt ist und ich sie mir grad anschaue =O


ahahahahaha^^

@ mookuh, nimm das bild von mir raus!


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ahahahahaha^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein auch die Sig übernimmt das... Warum acuh immer... mich interessierts net *g*
Gebt mir Kaugummi!


----------



## Mefisthor (13. März 2009)

lauter kiffer/suchtis hier ? Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ mookuh, nimm das bild von mir raus!


Ach SO siehst du aus... du solltest dich echt ma Rasieren!


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> lauter kiffer/suchtis hier ? Oo
> 
> lg


nö Oo


----------



## Mefisthor (13. März 2009)

Razyl sieht bewegte bilder in der sig, und is auf kaugummi entzug, irgendwer will hier brillen und obama essen Oo das is doch ned normal  

lg


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Razyl sieht bewegte bilder in der sig, und is auf kaugummi entzug, irgendwer will hier brillen und obama essen Oo das is doch ned normal
> 
> lg



Also ich finds normal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (13. März 2009)

*hust*
http://www.playlist.com/playlist/15432373771
*hust* 

lg


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Razyl sieht bewegte bilder in der sig, und is auf kaugummi entzug, irgendwer will hier brillen und obama essen Oo das is doch ned normal
> 
> lg


Zu den bewegten Bilder: Das ist so,ich weiß nicht wieso aber es ist so!
Und zum Kaugummi Entzug: ja meine güte,wer anders raucht... ich kaue nunmal Kaugummi


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und zum Kaugummi Entzug: ja meine güte,wer anders raucht... ich kaue nunmal Kaugummi


ROFL? es gibt leute, dies rauchen? lawl


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ROFL? es gibt leute, dies rauchen? lawl


Du legst das wieder total anders aus...
Ich meine: Einige Leute Rauchen Zigaretten, andere Trinken unmengen an Alkohol...
Ich kaue nun mal gern kaugummi :>

*blöde Brille da*


----------



## Mefisthor (13. März 2009)

*auf die playlist zeig**mit den armen wedel**Auf sich aufmerksam machen will**wie blöd herumhampel**ganz aufwendig auf den link zeig*

hey ich hab ne playlist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

doch nicht gleich beleidigend werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *blöde Brille da*


jaja, ich mag dich auch, razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jaja, ich mag dich auch, razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geh weg,such dir die KUh als freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> *auf die playlist zeig**mit den armen wedel**Auf sich aufmerksam machen will**wie blöd herumhampel**ganz aufwendig auf den link zeig*
> 
> hey ich hab ned playlist
> 
> ...




Ja und? Ich hab auch eine... nein sogar mehrere auf meinem PC... das ist nichts besonders...


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

wtf da schau ich ganz nichtsahnend vorbei??? Was habt ihr denn alle genommen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> wtf da schau ich ganz nichtsahnend vorbei??? Was habt ihr denn alle genommen?


kaugummi, brillen... die übliche harte scheisse halt


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Nein werd mit Razyl glücklich

*Brille zu Razyl schieb*


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Krieg ich ja Angst Oo


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Krieg ich ja Angst Oo


Wenn du dabei Angst bekommst... du hast schlechte Nerven xD
Das ist noch Mittelmaß glaub mir...

@ Moo:
Nee,ich bin glücklich vergeben,aber Brille ist noch Single und such einsame Kühe *g*


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/news/vermi...mikrowelle.html

will die jemand von euch ersteigern?


----------



## Mefisthor (13. März 2009)

ich muss mich abchillen, ich rauch meinen duden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



englisch test war ja ma hart, steht da ich soll wörter ins englische übersetzten: Um Gottes Willen! Was schreib ich hin ? Oh my God! Oo is das richtig oder zock ich zuviel :O

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Moo:
> Nee,ich bin glücklich vergeben,aber Brille ist noch Single und such einsame Kühe *g*


buffed ist leine singleörse... weobei... wenn hier jmd gut aussieht pm an mich (sollte oberweite haben, aber keine weite in der hose)

ne ma im ernst, ich suche weder kühe, noch menschen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (13. März 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Das ding sieht aus als hätts augen Oo


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

huhu du

Naja, so nervlich .. bin gerade eher etwas gelangweilt ;>


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Nein!!
Der nächste der kuhdöner will ist da

abend skatero

*sich versteck*


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> buffed ist leine singleörse... weobei... wenn hier jmd gut aussieht pm an mich (sollte oberweite haben, aber keine weite in der hose)
> 
> ne ma im ernst, ich suche weder kühe, noch menschen hier
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HAHAHAHAHA
Wie groß die Oberweite? *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> huhu du
> 
> Naja, so nervlich .. bin gerade eher etwas gelangweilt ;>



Lutsch dir an den Füßen und tanz Lambada... dann sollte dir nicht mehr langweilig sein...


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Lutsch dir an den Füßen und tanz Lambada... dann sollte dir nicht mehr langweilig sein...


den käsegeschmack bekommste tagelang net ausm mund


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> den käsegeschmack bekommste tagelang net ausm mund


UNFREUNDLICHE BRILLE!


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> den käsegeschmack bekommste tagelang net ausm mund



Er soll SEINE Füße lutschen und NICHT DEINE...


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Lutsch dir an den Füßen und tanz Lambada... dann sollte dir nicht mehr langweilig sein...



Hat nich gefunkt..

@ Brille: Verdammt, den Tipp hab ich überlesen, werd ich wohl jetzt mit klarkommen müssen die nächste Woche ;>


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

er wollte doch nur sagen, was einen dann erwartet...


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Er soll SEINE Füße lutschen und NICHT DEINE...


haha fast hab ich gelacht...
aber es ist harte arbeit, die so reifen zu lassen!


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> er wollte doch nur sagen, was einen dann erwartet...


Nehm doch net immer das junge Mädchen in Schutz!


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nehm doch net immer das junge Mädchen in Schutz!



Nicht in Schutz.... MIT SChutz... macht sonst keinen Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nehm doch net immer das junge Mädchen in Schutz!


nehme oder nimm... :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nicht in Schutz.... MIT SChutz... macht sonst keinen Sinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Obwohl dein Satz dann auch keinen Sinn macht... besser mit Schutz, sonst gibts ärger... *gg*


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nicht in Schutz.... MIT SChutz... macht sonst keinen Sinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du denkst immer nur eins eine oder? :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> sonst gibts ärger... *gg*


oder alimente


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> du denkst immer nur eins eine oder? :>



Nein... eigentlich nicht... aber bei solchen Steilvorlagen, kann ich nicht anders als nen dummen Spruch zu abzugeben *gg*


----------



## Mefisthor (13. März 2009)

hab das duden geraucht deswegen gibts jetzt ne allgemeine rechtschreibmacke

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oder alimente



Auch nur wenn man auf Arabische Namen besteht... wobei mir Ali Baba besser gefällt :->


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hab das duden geraucht deswegen gibts jetzt ne allgemeine rechtschreibmacke
> 
> lg



Wieso erst den Duden rauchen... du hast doch auch so schon ne Macke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Verlockend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolGER61095 (13. März 2009)

omg habt ihr grad pro7 angeschaut?

grad kamen news wo gezigt wurde das ein baby geboren ist das so groß ist wie ein erwachsener mann oO

will gar nicht wissen wie groß der ist wenn er 10 jahre alt ist oda so (wenn er es überlebt)


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Der Duden oder mit schutz?


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

lolGER61095 schrieb:


> omg habt ihr grad pro7 angeschaut?
> 
> grad kamen news wo gezigt wurde das ein baby geboren ist das so groß ist wie ein erwachsener mann oO
> 
> will gar nicht wissen wie groß der ist wenn er 10 jahre alt ist oda so (wenn er es überlebt)



Dir ist schon klar das es nur ne Werbung für Fringe ist...


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. März 2009)

lolGER61095 schrieb:


> omg habt ihr grad pro7 angeschaut?
> 
> grad kamen news wo gezigt wurde das ein baby geboren ist das so groß ist wie ein erwachsener mann oO
> 
> will gar nicht wissen wie groß der ist wenn er 10 jahre alt ist oda so (wenn er es überlebt)


klar, der hat auch so gut in den mutterleib gepasst lawl


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Der Duden oder mit schutz?



Sowohl als auch..


__

Nein ich schau dschon lang kein Fernsehen mehr, der Saft der einem da meist verzapft wird geht mir auf den Senkel >.<


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> der Saft



Lonestarr! Nutze den Saft! DEN SAFT!


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> klar, der hat auch so gut in den mutterleib gepasst lawl


Ach komm,du wurdest doch schon mit deiner gr. Brille geboren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

lolGER61095 schrieb:


> omg habt ihr grad pro7 angeschaut?
> 
> grad kamen news wo gezigt wurde das ein baby geboren ist das so groß ist wie ein erwachsener mann oO
> 
> will gar nicht wissen wie groß der ist wenn er 10 jahre alt ist oda so (wenn er es überlebt)



wie groß war die mutter den?
der passt doch da gar nicht rein


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Lonestarr! Nutze den Saft! DEN SAFT!



Hehe yes! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Saft hat es geschafft!!! Q.Q


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Hehe yes!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*viele gedanken hat*


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

ist "der saft" nicht aus spaceballs?
oder welcher film war das?


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das es nur ne Werbung für Fringe ist...


ich hab auch erstmal gedacht oO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ist "der saft" nicht aus spaceballs?
> oder welcher film war das?



Jep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (13. März 2009)

Hmmm habt ihr mein "Nabend"erhalten oder ist Ff vorher abgestürzt?

Falls nein: Nabend.
Falls ja: döner.


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

was mich grad an meine sig erinnert 
stefan effenberg hat vorhin gesagt er kommt von hinten ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Hat man ... >,<

Nochmals : Näbööönt zurück


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> was mich grad an meine sig erinnert
> stefan effenberg hat vorhin gesagt er kommt von hinten ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


o_O
In welchen Zusammenhang? xD


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Achgott ihr seid doch alle banane^^

drin saft hinten .. tsss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> o_O
> In welchen Zusammenhang? xD


naja er lag in einem spiel ziemlich weit hinten ... das sagt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Man hats gelesen

hmm...   Hexenjäger-Fischstäbchen..  ?


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Achgott ihr seid doch alle banane^^
> 
> drin saft hinten .. tsss
> 
> ...


Ich kau nurn Bananenkaugummi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Tabuno:
es gibt viele Spiele auf der Welt *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (13. März 2009)

Dein Titel stimmt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kau nurn Bananenkaugummi


Wo wir gerade schon bei seltsamen Gedanken sind.. Banane, Kauen .... *hust*


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dein Titel stimmt nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch Doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade schon bei seltsamen Gedanken sind.. Banane, Kauen .... *hust*


Das hast du gesagt...
Du denkst zu weit,junger Padawan


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hast du gesagt...
> Du denkst zu weit,junger Padawan



Wahr.. Und gerne xD


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Denken heute alle nur noch zweideutig?


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Gerne^^

Oft..

Nicht immer

Selten

Nie

ungern


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Wahr.. Und gerne xD


Du wirst damit ins UNglück Fahren...
Apropos:
Freitag der 13.!


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Sei ruhig, ich habe heute meine vorletzte Lateinklausur geschrieben.

Und ich habe sogar ein gutes Gefühl ! Hah!


Wuhahahahaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Ich hab heute Mathe geschrieben...

lief eig auch ganz gut


btw wenn ich n gutes gefühl hab bekomm ich immer irgendwas schlechtes...


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Sei ruhig, ich habe heute meine vorletzte Lateinklausur geschrieben.
> 
> Und ich habe sogar ein gutes Gefühl ! Hah!
> 
> ...


6+ Wirds wa?


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Nein das ist eher Mathe, gestern geschrieben .. 20,5 / 53 Punkten... Ziemlich peinlich, die Klausur war eigentlich sackeinfach >.<


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Nein das ist eher Mathe, gestern geschrieben .. 20,5 / 53 Punkten... Ziemlich peinlich, die Klausur war eigentlich sackeinfach >.<


Mathe .... geh weg!
Themawechsel!


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Worum gings den in Mathe?


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Nixdathemawechselichhabverkackt!

Ehm ging um Ableitungen, eigentlich strunzeinfach, daher äußerst ärgerlich. Aaaber naja.. Shit happens ..Nächste wird besser =/


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Solang mans noch ausbessern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw ich sollte mal latein lernen...


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Worum gehts?

Wir haben gerade Seneca in Behandlung.. Grausig. Das heisst, eigentlich auf deutsch fänd ich's gut, nur latein find ich's vergleichsweise ziemlich schwer. Bin nicht so der uber-Lateincrack "leider"


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Wir übersetzen grad irgendeinen Text über den Apostel Paulus oO


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

wtf ...

Unsere Reihenfolge war erst so ein lustiges Buch, dann vergessen, war irgendetwas lyrisches, dann Cicero, dann Ovids Metamorphosen, lustigerweise haben wir de bello gallico ausgelassen, kA warum, normalerweise macht das jeder und jetzt eben Seneca (kann gut sein, dass ich was Kurzes vergessen habe) .. Und Seneca ist mit Abstand schwieriger -.-


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

lol es ist wochenende und ihr redet über schule :l


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Juhuu es ist 22:22!! oO


//edit: Ach scheisse, jetzt nicht mehr ...



Tabuno schrieb:


> lol es ist wochenende und ihr redet über schule :l




Mjoa .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

hrhr 

kann razyl latein?


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> hrhr
> 
> kann razyl latein?


Seh ich so aus,als ob ich sone "Sprache" lerne? 
Ich lerne Französisch (und WEHE nur einer reißt das jetzt aus den zusammenhang!)


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol es ist wochenende und ihr redet über schule :l



Gib uns ein Thema...


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Gib uns ein Thema...


Wie schmeckt ein Kuhdöner?


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> (und WEHE nur einer reißt das jetzt aus den zusammenhang!)



*schmunzel* Französisch war mir immer zu kompliziert von der Mundarbeit her...
Also Aussprache meine ich ja jetzt natürlich

/e: WTF Kuhdöner? Wahrscheinlich sehr weiblich-ochsig


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> *schmunzel* Französisch war mir immer zu kompliziert von der Mundarbeit her...
> Also Aussprache meine ich ja jetzt natürlich


Du wirst DAS noch bereuen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber woher weißt du denn sowas her?


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seh ich so aus,als ob ich sone "Sprache" lerne?
> Ich lerne Französisch (und WEHE nur einer reißt das jetzt aus den zusammenhang!)



Ph Latein muss ich nichts aussprechen und hab keine akzente


kuhdöner schmeckt nicht gut..


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Hüh? 
was wie wo weiss ich von wo?^^


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ph Latein muss ich nichts aussprechen und hab keine akzente


Ist aber laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
@ über mir:
von Französisch und Mund und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du wirst DAS noch bereuen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das letzte her versteh ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das letzte her versteh ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm Tabuno... irgendwie... magst du den Smiley oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist aber laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber unsere Lehrerin ist cool ;D


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ über mir:
> von Französisch und Mund und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irgendwie komm ich mir jetzt doof vor...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm Tabuno... irgendwie... magst du den Smiley oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo mein neuer lieblingssmiley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Aber unsere Lehrerin ist cool ;D


Cool oder nett aussehend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Oo 
Ist auch der Sinn der Sache...


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Nein das war mehr ... egal, anders gedacht halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lassen wir es einfach mal so stehen *g*


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

so leute ich hab mal ne frage an euch ich hab son außenseiter in meiner klasse den jeder hasst und der mir jetzt droht mich zu schlagen und des is son richtiger pe...kopf aber ich weiß nicht was ich gegen ihn machen soll :> habt ihr tipps oder so ?^^


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Cool oder nett aussehend?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die französisch lehrerin meiner klasse hingegen ist eher  "verrückt"


----------



## Siu (13. März 2009)

N'Abend

Nur neue Gesichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Noch welche aus den alten Zeiten hier?


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Nein das war mehr ... egal, anders gedacht halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach ja?


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> N'Abend
> 
> Nur neue Gesichter
> 
> ...


Kaum jemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentlich gar keiner o_O


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so leute ich hab mal ne frage an euch ich hab son außenseiter in meiner klasse den jeder hasst und der mir jetzt droht mich zu schlagen und des is son richtiger pe...kopf aber ich weiß nicht was ich gegen ihn machen soll :> habt ihr tipps oder so ?^^



Mit Freunden rumlaufen die dir helfen?


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> N'Abend
> 
> Nur neue Gesichter
> 
> ...


ME! mich musste noch kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und welcome back


----------



## Siu (13. März 2009)

Wuh :>

Tabi is noch da. Razyl hab ich auch ma zwischendurch gelesen *g*


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Wuh :>
> 
> Tabi is noch da. Razyl hab ich auch ma zwischendurch gelesen *g*


Echt? hmm, mag sein. Hab hier nur knapp 5400 Posts gemacht oder mehr ... *hust*


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Mit Freunden rumlaufen die dir helfen?


jo dieser pisser hat schon keine freunde aus der klasse aber denkt so glaub ich
er hat bestimmt schizophrenie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> N'Abend
> 
> Nur neue Gesichter
> 
> ...



Theoretisch bin ich aus alten Zeiten, aber eigentlich nur so inaktiv, dass mich keiner wirklich kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, Nabend auch =)


----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Abend Siu


----------



## Siu (13. März 2009)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er hat keine Freunde und ist ein Außenseiter? Erzähl's einfach rum inner Klasse, dann kassiert er prügel.
Oder du unterhälst dich mit ihm bei einem Stück Kuchen, ob er ein Problem mit dir hat?... :X


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

Er ist in meiner Klasse... xD


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Er ist in meiner Klasse... xD


Außenseiter.. jeder hasst ihn...
ich würde mir Sorgen machen =O


----------



## Siu (13. März 2009)

Ja. Das doch egal. Wenn er Außenseiter ist, dann kann ihn eh keiner ab. Ist dann auch egal ob er das mitkriegt, dass du es herum erzählst. Oder verpetze ihn bei den Lehrern! Zeugt von Selbstbewusstsein °_°


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

jo wir sind eigentlich eine ziemlich nette klassengemeinschaft... so nett das er es noch nicht mitbekommen hat aber wie kann man es ihm mal klar machen und frech ist er auch noch .. Oo


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)




----------



## mookuh (13. März 2009)

Ich bin mal weg

viel spaß euch noch


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

OMG! WTF?
Ist ja lustig^^
Gute nach Mookuh :>


----------



## Siu (13. März 2009)

Hu Selor :>

Ne. Mal ernsthaft Tabi. Sollte das wirklich der Fall sein, dann passt bitte auf. Vor allem nach dem was in Baden-Würtemberg passiert ist. Was ist denn der Grund für seine Nicht-Akzeptanz?


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

n8 kuh


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Autowerbung incoming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Klassengemeinschaft: kA solche Deppen gibt's immer.. Nur wenn er dir gegenüber schon so nett ist.. Ich meine, Hmm klingt doof, aber such dir wen, der hinter dir steht, dann wird er schon nicht mehr so dick aus der Wäsche schauen^^

n8 Kuh

/edit: Wo du's gerade so erwähnst..
         Ich weiss ja nicht, also so bisschen Aussenseiter, oder echt vollidiot ohne jegliche Freunde?
         Weil das ja wieder was ganz anderes wäre, aber dann wäre er wohl auch nicht in der Situation, dir so zu drohen schätze ich mal, oder?


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/...90312114801.htm


Boing!


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Hu Selor :>
> 
> Ne. Mal ernsthaft Tabi. Sollte das wirklich der Fall sein, dann passt bitte auf. Vor allem nach dem was in Baden-Würtemberg passiert ist. Was ist denn der Grund für seine Nicht-Akzeptanz?


Jep und ist auch son Waffenfreak.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Seine Nicht-Akezeptanz? Er ist hässlich vom Aussehen her und das ist einfach so... sry aber das sagt jeder^^ und naja er benimmt sich ziemlich kindisch für einen fast 16 Jährigen und besonders nett ist er eig auch nicht...


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

klingt ungesund...


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> sry aber das sagt jeder^^



Nur weil viele etwas sagen wird eine Dummheit immer eine Dummheit bleiben...


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Jep und ist auch son Waffenfreak.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ICh würd da verdammt vorsichtig sein =O
Nicht das so was nach hinten losgeht...


----------



## Siu (13. März 2009)

Ich geb dir nur den Tipp direkt zu einem Lehrer zu gehen oder die Informationen an wen anders zu geben - damit man mit der Person reden kann. Wenn er nicht über dem Mobbing steht, dann ist das nicht mehr witzig.


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/...90312114801.htm
> Boing!



Ich bin jetzt mal ganz böse sarkastisch und sage: Hey ich denke, unsere Welt is überbevölkert? 

Nein, im Ernst.. Wenn es wirklich etwas geben sollte, was die Scheisse stoppt, dann sag ich nur Daumen hoch und her damit! Und zwar so schnell wie möglich




//edit: Also nach der Beschreibung jetzt, Tabuno, wäre ich da ehrlich gesagt auch etwas vorsichtig, was ja geschehen kann, haben wir erst alle gerade gehört. Wenn er dir wirklich gedroht hat mit irgendetwas, würde ich zum Lehrer gehen oder eine dafür "vorgesehen Person" kontaktieren. Gibt bei uns zB diverse Vertrauenslehrer uä, denen man sowas stecken kann/soll ..
Wäre dann auch mein Tipp


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

jo und spielt auch mit Softairwaffen und so und das war ja auch so bei diesem Tim, hat sich wohl auch nicht wie 17 glaub ich benommen
jo das thema wird eig nur tot geschwiegen...
ich mein es gibt auch bestimmt schlimmere klassen die ihn wirklich mobben würden, ich meine wir sind noch ziemlich harmlos


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt mal ganz böse sarkastisch und sage: Hey ich denke, unsere Welt is überbevölkert?
> 
> Nein, im Ernst.. Wenn es wirklich etwas geben sollte, was die Scheisse stoppt, dann sag ich nur Daumen hoch und her damit! Und zwar so schnell wie möglich




Und sowas kriegt man auch nur mit, wenn man auf ST Seiten surft, genauso das Deimos ein ziemlich häßlicher Mond ist und es jetzt erneuerbares Triticale geben wird, was so ziemlich für alles benutzt werden kann...


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und sowas kriegt man auch nur mit, wenn man auf ST Seiten surft, genauso das Deimos ein ziemlich häßlicher Mond ist und es jetzt erneuerbares Triticale geben wird, was so ziemlich für alles benutzt werden kann...



Hab in der aktuellen Geo gelesen, was alles für Bakterien unter der Erde also in recht hermetisch abgeschlossenen Höhlen und im Ozean für unentdeckte Bakterien leben und was für ein "kleiner Furz" die hier oben bekannten Lebewesen eigentlich sind.
Mit denen soll es ggf möglich sein, Atommüll abzubauen oder Widerstand gegen andere Krankheiten zu leisten, wo unsere Antibiotika langsam schwach werden, da sie so widerstandsfähig sind.


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo und spielt auch mit Softairwaffen und so und das war ja auch so bei diesem Tim, hat sich wohl auch nicht wie 17 glaub ich benommen
> jo das thema wird eig nur tot geschwiegen...
> ich mein es gibt auch bestimmt schlimmere klassen die ihn wirklich mobben würden, ich meine wir sind noch ziemlich harmlos



Klingt irgendwie nach nem harmlosen Fall, der sich langsam zu einem Ernstzunehmendem aufbauen könnte...


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

http://trekmovie.com/2009/03/13/science-fr...ric-water-more/

Hier sind die Infos her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie nach nem harmlosen Fall, der sich langsam zu einem Ernstzunehmendem aufbauen könnte...


Jep... wenn man sich damit beschäftigt schon und langsam kommt er halt auch in das gewisse 'Alter' und so aber wie kann ich denn einen Lehrer daraufansprechen ? ..


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Jep... wenn man sich damit beschäftigt schon und langsam kommt er halt auch in das gewisse 'Alter' und so aber wie kann ich denn einen Lehrer daraufansprechen ? ..


Beratungslehrer? Ihm das sagen was los mit den jungen ist?


----------



## Siu (13. März 2009)

Sprich doch erstmal mit deinen Eltern und danach mit einem Lehrer. Sag ihm, dass Person X ziemlich geärgert wird, dir (und viell. anderen) Prügel angedroht hat und das er ein Fetisch für Waffen hat und durch den kürzlichen Amoklauf, du nun Angst hast.


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

Entweder meinen Klassenlehrer oder meine Musiklehrerin, die is Vertrauungslehrerin oder wie das heißt.


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Blöd gesagt: Drauf zugehen und sagen, dass du dich unwohl fühlst und dass du das Gefühl hast, dass da irgendetwas schief läuft. Und wenn er dir oder anderen wirklich gedroht hat, dann würde ich das auf jeden Fall erwähnen. Das klingt dann nämlich nicht mehr nach nem kleinen Kameradenstreit in der Schule, sondern schon etwas ernster. Spätestens da sollten dann die Angesprochenen auch hellhörig werden


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

Jep... und jetzt hab ich noch mehr Angst weil ich ihm bei SchülerVZ ziemlich krass beleidigt habe weil er mir so ankam mach das Foto raus und so... :< ich weiß war nicht richtig von mir...


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> http://trekmovie.com/2009/03/13/science-fr...ric-water-more/
> 
> Hier sind die Infos her
> 
> ...



Ich kann zwar englisch, allerdings bin ich da auch nicht gerade sooo sprachgewandt, dass ich meine News ohne etwas Anstrengung aus ner englischen Seite filtern würde.. einerseits zu bequem, andererseits vergleichsweise aufwendig, weil ich wahrscheinlich die Hälfte der verwendeten Fachwörter nicht kennen würde. Oo


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Jep... und jetzt hab ich noch mehr Angst weil ich ihm bei SchülerVZ ziemlich krass beleidigt habe weil er mir so ankam mach das Foto raus und so... :< ich weiß war nicht richtig von mir...



SVZ stinkt, auch wenn ich's selber benutze .. Aber mehr als mit jemandem drüber zu reden, der was ausrichten kann, weiß ich dir auch nicht zu raten. Das würde ich allerdings wirklich tun. Denn allzu unernst erscheint mir die Lage ja nun doch nicht!!


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

Ich weiß das es stinkt aber kennst ja vielleicht, wenns jeder benutzt benutzt mans selber auch... etc.


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> ...auch wenn ich's selber benutze ..



Ja, kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oft so.


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Lalalalalalal
Nein mir ist nicht langweilig!


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar englisch, allerdings bin ich da auch nicht gerade sooo sprachgewandt, dass ich meine News ohne etwas Anstrengung aus ner englischen Seite filtern würde.. einerseits zu bequem, andererseits vergleichsweise aufwendig, weil ich wahrscheinlich die Hälfte der verwendeten Fachwörter nicht kennen würde. Oo



Google übersetzung, den Sinn musst du dir alleine zusammentüddeln ^^


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Hätte ich jetzt auch garnicht gedacht nach dem Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Selor schrieb:


> Google übersetzung, den Sinn musst du dir alleine zusammentüddeln ^^



Iiiiihh nee da bin ich ja mit nem Wörterbuch so schneller als per Google ;D


----------



## Siu (13. März 2009)

Du zitierst dich selber um dir zu antworten Oonagh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KRANK!^^


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

Naja danke Leutz aber wenn man sich darüber mal ernsthaft Gedanken macht und er mir heute noch gesagt er will in son Softairverein kriegt man schon Angst. 
Vlt. habt ihr ja jetzt ein schöneres Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Was? Nein^^
Das war nur zu Verdeutlichung, dass ich schon erwähnt hatte, es zu nutzen. Ja okay, geb ich zu, war nicht unbedingt notwendig ;>


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Du zitierst dich selber um dir zu antworten Oonagh?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist schon fast normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Hätte ich jetzt auch garnicht gedacht nach dem Post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso? *gg*


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

weil "google Spraachtoos" = reeeelativ scheisse xD
Und ganz ohne Englisch-know how bin ich ja auch nicht ^^



//edit: Kommt gerade was interessantes in der Kiste?
Bin vergleichsweise müde aber kein Bock eigentlich auf pennen jetzt.. Und um noch was zu lesen bin ich nicht mehr unbedingt aufnahmefähig genug  Oo


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Scheiße ja aber für den schnellen überblick genug...


----------



## Siu (13. März 2009)

Ich bin viel zu müde um einen englischen Text jetzt noch zu übersetzen *gähn* *schmatz*


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2009)

Naja ich verabschiede mich ins Bett..
Der Tag war einfach nur extrem Hart,nacht euch


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja ich verabschiede mich ins Bett..
> Der Tag war einfach nur extrem Hart,nacht euch


Schöne Träume. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Tschausebause, gn8^^



/push *grunz*



Oonâgh schrieb:


> //edit: Kommt gerade was interessantes in der Kiste?
> Bin vergleichsweise müde aber kein Bock eigentlich auf pennen jetzt.. Und um noch was zu lesen bin ich nicht mehr unbedingt aufnahmefähig genug  Oo


----------



## Siu (13. März 2009)

N8 dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (13. März 2009)

Abend, was is heut das thema?


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

Schau dir Seite 3193 an.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Geht egtl irgendwer von euch hier zu Rock am Ring?


----------



## Mefisthor (13. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Geht egtl irgendwer von euch hier zu Rock am Ring?


ich würd sooooo gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann aber ned weil ich da sommersportwoche hab :/

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Geht egtl irgendwer von euch hier zu Rock am Ring?



Nein, wenn ich versoffene, versiefte langhaarige Asis sehen will, dann schau ich rüber zur Grundschule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (13. März 2009)

Ne. Binsch nicht so der Typ für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein, wenn ich versoffene, versiefte langhaarige Asis sehen will, dann schau ich rüber zur Grundschule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey.. Muss ich mich jetzt angesprochen fühlen? xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Hey.. Muss ich mich jetzt angesprochen fühlen? xD



Bist du Schüler oder Lehrer an der KGS Am Engelnberg?


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Nein aber das möglicherweise versoffen und auf jeden Fall langhaarig liess mich hellhörig werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit: oh cool ... blah blah

Verdammt es kommt echt nur Scheisse heute -.-


----------



## Night falls (13. März 2009)

> Hey.. Muss ich mich jetzt angesprochen fühlen?



Wie du siehst schon, Nigger! *isch kenn halt so Leute! <-- Werr son Auto färrt will schon angebben!
Suchs dir halt aus ô.o

*provokant, eh?


----------



## Siu (13. März 2009)

Wat is los? °_°

dot nine seven seven - the hitz channel - gefällt mir *g*


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Oo ....

Dazu fällt mir jetzt spontan ein von rofl.to der Spruch

Fake es gibt keine Neg...

Manchmal wage ich es, an dem Intelligenzwert verschiedener Communities zu zweifeln =(


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Ihr spinnt...


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr spinnt...



Ja, gebe ich gern und offen zu und stehe ich auch zu. Und weisst du was, ich fühl mich gut dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



___

Hmm jetz hätt ich Lust auf ne runde AoE II lol


----------



## Siu (13. März 2009)

FREAK!

Hör gerade ma nach langer Zeit wieder Nightwish (aber noch mit der alten Sängerin!)


----------



## Huntermoon (13. März 2009)

"Setze dich an einen Fluss und warte bis die Leichen deiner Feinde vorbei treiben."


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Tarja war kuhl ja ... Die Neue, Anette heisst die doch, oder? - die mag ich nicht. Zu mainstreamhaft und ich finde auch irgendwie, dass sie zu poppig und "modern" rüberkommt.

Und Tarja hatte natürlich ein ganz anderes Image, auch projeziert auf die Band, welches sie durch ihren Gesang noch zusätzlich erschuf.


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> "Setze dich an einen Fluss und warte bis die Leichen deiner Feinde vorbei treiben."



Sagte, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, Mao .. Aber was willst du uns damit sagen? ;>


----------



## Siu (13. März 2009)

Das du dich an einen Fluss setzen sollst und warten sollst bis deine Feinde vorbei schwimmen um ihnen dann eins mit einem Holzbrett überzuziehen! :O


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Hmm altmodisch, aber cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach wisst ihr was, ich geh ratzen. Irgendwie ... Sonst nick ich schon wieder hier am Tisch ein, das wäre doof.
Guts Nächtle, bis die Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Baba


----------



## Huntermoon (13. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Das du dich an einen Fluss setzen sollst und warten sollst bis deine Feinde vorbei schwimmen um ihnen dann eins mit einem Holzbrett überzuziehen! :O


joa, hier gibts leider aber nur nen mikriegen bach(nach dem die stadt bennant ist xD), in dem kaum eine tote ratte treiben könnte...


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Wenn wir alle brav in dieselbe Richtung strullern, kriegen wir ja vielleicht doch noch was hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, jetz bin ich aber ^^

Bis denne


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2009)

ich bin dann auch mal wech n8 @ all


----------



## Siu (13. März 2009)

Man. Lasst mich halt nicht alleine hier Oo - Voll ätzend langweilig... wo is Chopi. LoD und das ganze Pack


----------



## Huntermoon (13. März 2009)

"Es ist leicht, rein zu sein, wenn man es fertig bringt, den Teufel zu hassen, den man nicht kennt, und Gott zu lieben, an dem zu zweifeln das Hirn nicht reicht." - Anton Tschechow


----------



## Huntermoon (13. März 2009)

"Um die Menschen zum Beichtstuhl zu bringen und sie wieder ruhig zu machen, dazu hat man Gott, den Teufel und die Hölle erfinden müssen." - Alain


________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
********************************************************************************

################################################################################
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Ich bin off, cu und bb​


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. März 2009)

GNAR... Imax... dumme Amsterdamer!


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Wat?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. März 2009)

Les grad die Meldung, das bereits am 6ten der neue Star Trek Film im IMAX Kino in Amsterdam im Originalton gezeigt wird...
ABER MIT NIEDERLÄNDISCHEN UNTERTITELN!


----------



## chopi (14. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Man. Lasst mich halt nicht alleine hier Oo - Voll ätzend langweilig... wo is Chopi. LoD und das ganze Pack


Siu,altes haus!!


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Wuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Milchtütöö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, alles klar?


----------



## chopi (14. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Wuh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wo warste,den Nachtschwärmer haben inzwischen neue Leute übernommen,die neue Generation sozusagen *g*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. März 2009)

aha


----------



## chopi (14. März 2009)

Siehste was ich meine? *g*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. März 2009)

^^


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verflucht. Wir müssen unsere Leute wieder heranholen.. Lu ist ja hier auch noch unterwegs. Caro hab ich schon angesprochen. Vielleicht ist die morgen da.
Ich war 3 Monate in der Grundausbildung beim Bund, da war nix mit Nachtschwärmer. Hab ja jetzt wieder fast jeden Abend Zeit, da ich zu hause pennen kann. Werd wieder öfter hier sein <3


----------



## chopi (14. März 2009)

Dann muss ich wohl auch wieder anfangen zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok,das wird jetzt peinlich...Caro?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. März 2009)

sry das ich frage wie wars so beim bund


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Oar Chopi! Wie kannst du nur :/ Alanium is Caro ^^


Hm.. In der Grundausbildung is Bund ziemlich daneben.. wirst halt schön zusammgefaltet mit Schreierei etc. Ich musste immer um 4.30 raus und hatte dann so gegen 19-21 Uhr Feierabend. Jetzt binsch in meiner Stammeinheit, fange um 7.30 an und hab um 16 Uhr Feierabend.. darf in Versand und Annahme arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also total die Chillerei.


----------



## chopi (14. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Oar Chopi! Wie kannst du nur :/ Alanium is Caro ^^


Dann sag doch Alanium bzw. Ala! Kann mich an den Namen nicht mehr errinern ._.


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Ja :X Fadammt... Ala halt :")


----------



## chopi (14. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Ala halt :")


Ich frag mich ob die überhaupt noch auf Buffed unterwegs is.

/e "Letzte Aktivität:  	12.03.2009 - 20:07" Stimmt,hab ich doch selbst gelesen xD


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Hehe =D

Na also, dann wird das vielleicht noch was mit den alten Leuten :>


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2009)

Na, Siu, altes Badewannen-Anti-Rutschpolster!


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Wat fürn Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man.. ich muss echt ins Bett! Bin morgen Punkt 21 Uhr hier um zu spammen.. hoffe ihr kommt auch.. gibt ein Bier dann oder so :>


----------



## chopi (14. März 2009)

Wir warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (14. März 2009)

gibt mal ne runde kaffee aus^^


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wo warste,den Nachtschwärmer haben inzwischen neue Leute übernommen,die neue Generation sozusagen *g*


und ja das bleibt auch so MUHAHHA
GUten Abend


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

JAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SPAMMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!einseinsdrölf


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

omg newbies sind hier Oo

lg


----------



## Tabuno (14. März 2009)

naja ich fand die alte generation besser :l


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

cheeseburger!


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> cheeseburger!


hamburger !!

lg


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja ich fand die alte generation besser :l


Pah.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles verändert sich *g*


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Cheeseburger wäre jetzt geil :X

Was heisst hier newbies? oO - Guck ma auf mein Datum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Abend


cheeseburger gemacht aus mookuh!


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Wieso will mich eigentlich jeder essen?


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOEEES!!!!

wan't ol' epics :/

lg


----------



## xXElfaronXx (14. März 2009)

Was, wer verteilt Cheeseburger? ^^


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wieso will mich eigentlich jeder essen?


*burgerbrötchen holt*


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

yay hab mein zauberwürfel endlich gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

*grill anstell*


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> Was, wer verteilt Cheeseburger? ^^


nicht auch noch der!


----------



## Tabuno (14. März 2009)

Der Nachtschwärmer platzt gleich, früher war es immer eine kleinere Runde und das fand ich auch gut so. :>


----------



## xXElfaronXx (14. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> yay hab mein zauberwürfel endlich gelöst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie lang hat's gedauert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> yay hab mein zauberwürfel endlich gelöst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dafür hab ich n tolles Programm auf meinem Ipod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> yay hab mein zauberwürfel endlich gelöst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Glückwunsch^^


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> Wie lang hat's gedauert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mach dich nützlich und schlepp mookuh auf den grill


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Der Nachtschwärmer platzt gleich, früher war es immer eine kleinere Runde und das fand ich auch gut so. :>


genau. alle unter 2k posts raus! ^^ 8ausser mookuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Find'sch auch Tabi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das geht mir hier schon wieder zu schnell.. bin doch nicht mehr der Jüngste


----------



## Tabuno (14. März 2009)

Kann ich nur fast unterschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ Brille 
jo seh ich auch so Siu^^


----------



## xXElfaronXx (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mach dich nützlich und schlepp mookuh auf den grill




Jawohl! *Ärmel hochkrempel*


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> genau. alle unter 2k posts raus! ^^ 8ausser mookuh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



juhu ich darf da bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

ich geh mal senf und ketchup holen


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

ka wielang ich den schon hab, nur heut hab ich mich damit richtig beschäftigt da gings ^^

lg


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ka wielang ich den schon hab, nur heut hab ich mich damit richtig beschäftigt da gings ^^
> 
> lg


da du jetzt fertig bist, mach schonmal pommes als beilage zum mookuhcheeseburger


----------



## Tabuno (14. März 2009)

Was soll denn der edit jetzt bedeuten brille  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Find'sch auch Tabi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ZU schnell? Das ist noch gar nichts xD Wo ich hier am Anfang war,gings manchmal bis zu 10 Posts innerhalb von einer Minute xD


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich geh mal senf und ketchup holen



Muss nicht sein bin viel zu zäh

ich schmeck nicht


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Was soll denn der edit jetzt bedeuten brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wir wollen mookuh essen und brauchen keine aasgeier wie dich!


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Was soll denn der edit jetzt bedeuten brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


that's my cow :>


----------



## Tabuno (14. März 2009)

Ab 1000 Posts ist kuh auch fett genug und dann werd ich die kuh auch verspeisen =D


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Muss nicht sein bin viel zu zäh
> 
> ich schmeck nicht


ach das passt schon


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> that's my cow :>


Auf der du reitest.... ah mist sorry >>


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Total panne hier alle :X


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auf der du reitest.... ah mist sorry >>


das geheime grüne brille sextape mit mookuh


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

noch 7 posts bis tabuno mit isst =(

*sich hinter Brille versteck*


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auf der du reitest.... ah mist sorry >>


bist du lustig... not
@ kronas: das gibts scho lange im buffed itemshop, nix geheim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> noch 7 posts bis tabuno mit isst =(
> 
> *sich hinter Brille versteck*


nicht nur tabuno


----------



## Tabuno (14. März 2009)

Du brauchst dich nicht zu verstecken. Es ist genug für alle da... Es wird ein Festmahl.
muhahaha


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bist du lustig... not
> @ kronas: das gibts scho lange im buffed itemshop, nix geheim
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


link?^^


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Brille,ich weiß dass es nicht lustig ist :>
Trotzdem
Brille + Kuh ==> Traumpaar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

ich versuchs nomma

meine uhr geht einwenig vor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

http://www.buffed-shop.de/buffed/tape/Brille-Kuh


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille + Kuh ==> Traumpaar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaa noch mehr kühe die wir essen können!


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> jaa noch mehr kühe die wir essen können!



Ihr wollt grüne Kühe mit Brillen essen?


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> http://www.buffed-shop.de/buffed/tape/Brille


Da fehlt die Kuh mit... == blöde


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. März 2009)

Nabend ihr Ratten und lecker Frischfleischlieferant... irgendwie hab ich Hunger auf... Gyros! *gg*


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> http://www.buffed-shop.de/buffed/tape/Brille


link geht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hordentod (14. März 2009)

lol das würde net sehr lecker aussehen


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da fehlt die Kuh mit... == blöde



schon gefixt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> link geht nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geht mit premium acc


----------



## Tabuno (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> geht mit premium acc


hast du einen premium acc du nerd?^^


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

hordentod schrieb:


> lol das würde net sehr lecker aussehen


Glückwunsch zum 1. Post seit deiner Anmeldung im November 08 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ brille:
Bei www.brillesgeheimetapes.de ?


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> schon gefixt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geht auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ihr wollt grüne Kühe mit Brillen essen?



Brille kann man absetzten. Gegen grünes Fleisch hilft lebensmittelfarbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> geht auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja wie Brille sagte


Premium acc...


----------



## hordentod (14. März 2009)

jo ty mir sind heute erst wieder meine acc daten eingefallen


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> Brille kann man absetzten. Gegen grünes Fleisch hilft lebensmittelfarbe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


'n ganz kreativer


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hast du einen premium acc du nerd?^^


jap. von buffed geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Tabuno (14. März 2009)

hordentod schrieb:


> jo ty mir sind heute erst wieder meine acc daten eingefallen


und gleich in den nachtschwärmern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ahja bestimmt als geschenk für 4500 posts :> @ Brille


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jap. von buffed geschenkt bekommen


wie das?^^


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> Brille kann man absetzten.




fest verwachsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jap. von buffed geschenkt bekommen


bUUUH
Wer will schon unfreundlichen Personen was schenken =P


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> fest verwachsen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aboperieren


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wie das?^^


war-beta key wollte ich. aber statt einen der 1k keys an mich gingen 1k keys und 1k email adressen an 1k leute :>


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> war-beta key wollte ich. aber statt einen der 1k keys an mich gingen 1k keys und 1k email adressen an 1k leute :>


hä?


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> aboperieren



Das dauert aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird wohl nichts mehr mit grillen heute dann

999 posts oO   noch ein post dann werd ich gegrillt


----------



## Tabuno (14. März 2009)

Und wie lange hat man son Prem Acc?


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Das dauert aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


magst du käse?


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Ratten und lecker Frischfleischlieferant... irgendwie hab ich Hunger auf... Gyros! *gg*


sers, hol dir doch schnell nen Döner vom Kutun-Grill oder sowas.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> sers, hol dir doch schnell nen Döner vom Kutun-Grill oder sowas.



Was fürn Grill?
Das war ne Anspielung auf die KUH!


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> sers, hol dir doch schnell nen Döner vom Kutun-Grill oder sowas.



Wenigstens einer der keine Kuh essen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aaaaaaah   1000 posts

*Schreiend im Kreis rumrenn*


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Und wie lange hat man son Prem Acc?


Tabuno:
Brillchen hat gar keinen Premium Acc. Buffed hat ihn nur ne Ganz OP geschenkt Junge---> Mädchen


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer der keine Kuh essen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*moohkuh auf den grill schleppt*


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

*Kronas trett und wegrenn*


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> *Kronas trett und wegrenn*



*der Kuh mal Beinchen stell*


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> *Kronas trett und wegrenn*


*jagtgewehr raushol*


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

*sich hinter Brille versteck*


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *jagtgewehr raushol*


Wir sind hier nicht in The Hunter !


http://razyl.wordpress.com/2009/03/14/the-...ng-game-online/

*hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. März 2009)

so btw: los leute ihr könnt den 3000. Thread im Gott & und die Welt Forum aufmachen zack zack^^


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> *sich hinter Brille versteck*


*brille die brille abnimmt und mit den worten 'hooooool das brillchen' wegwerf und lachend zusieht wie brille wegrennt*


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *brille die brille abnimmt und mit den worten 'hooooool das brillchen' wegwerf und lachend zusieht wie brille wegrennt*


Kronas warst du das letztens mit diesen Georgia Getränk?


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was fürn Grill?
> Das war ne Anspielung auf die KUH!


Die Kuh würd ich doch nie schlachten!!
Der Kutun-Grill steht beim Real.


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *brille die brille abnimmt und mit den worten 'hooooool das brillchen' wegwerf und lachend zusieht wie brille wegrennt*



*nimmt kronas und schleppts zum Grill*


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

geschafft

und uhr is auch fixed ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Rodney (14. März 2009)

SLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kronas warst du das letztens mit diesen Georgia Getränk?


warum willst du das wissen?^^


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> geschafft
> 
> und uhr is auch fixed ^^
> 
> ...




GZ


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum willst du das wissen?^^


Hab dazu heute die Werbung gesehen =O
@ Rodneymullen: Verdaaamt ist deine Sig lang =O
:/


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Und wie lange hat man son Prem Acc?


6 mons oder so war das hab aber keine ahnung mehr


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab dazu heute die Werbung gesehen =O
> @ Rodneymullen: Verdaaamt ist deine Sig lang =O
> :/


ja das wächst an bäumen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Die Kuh würd ich doch nie schlachten!!
> Der Kutun-Grill steht beim Real.



Ach doch... bissl blut hin oder her, Kuh lecker!

Welchem Real? Anders gesagt: Welche stadt?


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da schlachtet den Hasen und nicht mich


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> da schlachtet den Hasen und nicht mich


*mookuh schützen*


----------



## xXElfaronXx (14. März 2009)

Der Hase kommt nach dir dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> da schlachtet den Hasen und nicht mich


du schmeckst aber besser


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *mookuh schützen*



*jubel*

wenigstens einer ist neben Brille freundlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Haben schon genug versucht mir etwas anzuhaben :> Bisher sind sie noch alle ums Leben gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> *jubel*
> 
> wenigstens einer ist neben Brille freundlich
> 
> ...


Bist halt ne nette kuh :>


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Haben schon genug versucht mir etwas anzuhaben :> Bisher sind sie noch alle ums Leben gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tötest du mit hidden blade, schwert oder dolch?^^


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Wäre ja blöde, dass zu verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe alles in meinem Gepäck *g*


----------



## xXElfaronXx (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> tötest du mit hidden blade, schwert oder dolch?^^



Du spielst zuviel AC ^^


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> Du spielst zuviel AC ^^


na und


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

kaum jemand bemerkt meine rubix-skillz -,-

lg


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Wäre ja blöde, dass zu verraten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nichts geht über einen guten schwertkampf^^


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> kaum jemand bemerkt meine rubix-skillz -,-
> 
> lg



ich hab doch GZ gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich hab doch GZ gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was du sagst interessiert keinen


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was du sagst interessiert keinen


Pah.
Lass die Kuh in Ruhe!


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pah.
> Lass die Kuh in Ruhe!


verteidige mein essen nicht!


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

sag ja auch kaum und ned alle :<

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pah.
> Lass die Kuh in Ruhe!


Inder ? ^^

lg


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Inder ? ^^
> 
> lg


inderschokolade!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> verteidige mein essen nicht!


Pah.
Ess doch... Sius Hasen !


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was du sagst interessiert keinen


geh fort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ razyl: "iss"!


----------



## Tabuno (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pah.


gibts bei hart aber fair gar nicht part 3 über killerspiele? weil das endet so abrupt


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach doch... bissl blut hin oder her, Kuh lecker!
> 
> Welchem Real? Anders gesagt: Welche stadt?


Ettlingen, bei Karlsruhe.
Mir fällt aber grad ein, dass der Kutun-Döner heißt. 
Ma nachfragen ob der Kuh-Döner verkauft...


----------



## xXElfaronXx (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (14. März 2009)

N'ABEND


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Abend Silenzz


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


selbst gemalt?^^


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> gibts bei hart aber fair gar nicht part 3 über killerspiele? weil das endet so abrupt


Nein. Das endet wirklich so.
http://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/servlet/content/1792390
hier die gesamte Sendung

Abend Silenzz


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

good evening 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das da oben is guuut!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Ja rettet die kuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grillt den Hasen


----------



## Silenzz (14. März 2009)

save the kuh ist cool
aber save the world..?


----------



## xXElfaronXx (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> selbst gemalt?^^



Ich habs versucht, meine Kuh sah nur aus wie ... naja sie hätte alles sein können, nur keine Kuh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ja rettet die kuh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Brave Kuh *gras geben*


----------



## xXElfaronXx (14. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> save the kuh ist cool
> aber save the world..?



Aus Heroes (Serie auf rtl2)
"Save the Cheerleader, save the World"


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. März 2009)

Save the World, kill yourself!


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brave Kuh *gras geben*



Jaa

*obama urlaub geb*


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

hab ne Kuh bei mir im Wohnzimmer... und jetzt?


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Jaa
> 
> *obama urlaub geb*


<3 Dankeschön *g*


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> hab ne Kuh bei mir im Wohnzimmer... und jetzt?


mach kinder mit ihr


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> hab ne Kuh bei mir im Wohnzimmer... und jetzt?



Ich will n Bild sehen^^


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

MOOOOOOOOH


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (14. März 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Blub... langweilig ._.


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Abend Bonsai


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (14. März 2009)

über was redet ihr?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Blub... langweilig ._.


reib dich mit rotkraut ein.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> reib dich mit rotkraut ein.


o_O
Brillchen - sagmal.... was träumst du eigentlich nachts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> o_O
> Brillchen - sagmal.... was träumst du eigentlich nachts?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Willst du das wirklich wissen?

Wahrscheinlich träumt er von neuen Gläsern, oder von einem neuen Gestell xP


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> Willst du das wirklich wissen?


Ja will ich


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*sprachlos*


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> *sprachlos*


ich glaub ich verkauf es für 1000 euro


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich glaub ich verkauf es für 1000 euro



ph ich hab kein copyright gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich glaub ich verkauf es für 1000 euro


Eher muss du den Käufer noch 1000 Euro geben =O


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist sie nicht süß?


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

der CDU Spast hat ja k.A xD
Nennt mir mal ein Spiel was folgenden INhalt zeigt:
-Menschen fliehen vor Folterleuten
- halbnackt
- der Held des Spiels (also der Spieler) muss diese Töten und steigt im LvL auf

....
Und der Typ sagt gleich am anfang " Den Namen will ich nicht sehen"
...
so eine Flasche >>


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ph ich hab kein copyright gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


besser?


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> der CDU Spast hat ja k.A xD
> Nennt mir mal ein Spiel was folgenden INhalt zeigt:
> -Menschen fliehen vor Folterleuten
> - halbnackt
> ...



indizierte Spiele evtl...


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> indizierte Spiele evtl...


Es gibt kein Spiel,weder in Deutschland noch auf der Welt, wo es Inhalt ist,Leute die halbnackt fliegen vor Foltermaschinen zu erschießen. 
Zumindest ist mir keins bewusst bzw ein Entwickler bewusst der so etwas entwickelt.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Spiel,weder in Deutschland noch auf der Welt, wo es Inhalt ist,Leute die halbnackt fliegen vor Foltermaschinen zu erschießen.
> Zumindest ist mir keins bewusst bzw ein Entwickler bewusst der so etwas entwickelt.


hmm stimmt

ich hab mich grad nur an ne aussage von nem Politiker erinnert, dass Manshunt (schon zu dem Zeitpukt indiziertes Spiel) verboten werden sollte...


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

LOL!
gebt mal www.cheeseburger.de ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> der CDU Spast hat ja k.A xD
> Nennt mir mal ein Spiel was folgenden INhalt zeigt:


aber endlich wurden mal gamer eingeladen die sehr gut argumentiert haben aber ziemlich kindisch wie sich da die erwachsenen aufgeführt haben... die haben dann immer gesagt ja darum gehts doch gar nich etc...


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> hmm stimmt
> 
> ich hab mich grad nur an ne aussage von nem Politiker erinnert, dass Manshunt (schon zu dem Zeitpukt indiziertes Spiel) verboten werden sollte...


Selbst in den Spiel ist es nicht möglich so etwas zu tun.
Solche Ideen sind einfach nur krank, auch heute gelesen das ein Politiker meinte,wenn ich mir CS:Source kaufe bekomm ich vom Verkäufer nen Extra Key wo ich das spiel brutaler machen kann ==> Köpfe abschießen etc. >>


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> LOL!
> gebt mal www.cheeseburger.de ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da komm ich bei Amazon raus oO


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Selbst in den Spiel ist es nicht möglich so etwas zu tun.
> Solche Ideen sind einfach nur krank, auch heute gelesen das ein Politiker meinte,wenn ich mir CS:Source kaufe bekomm ich vom Verkäufer nen Extra Key wo ich das spiel brutaler machen kann ==> Köpfe abschießen etc. >>



Oo

NTV hat ja ein CS:S video mit einem Blutmod gezeigt und dann gesagt, dass sei das orginal unveränderte spiel...


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> LOL!
> gebt mal www.cheeseburger.de ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gebt ma www.reichsbahn.de ein :O


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

DB Bahn - bahn.de o_O


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> da komm ich bei Amazon raus oO


is ja das geile^^


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Was kommt gerade im Fernseh?


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> is ja das geile^^


Geb mal www.amazon.de ein,geht schneller =O


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Was kommt gerade im Fernseh?


jackass


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geb mal www.amazon.de ein,geht schneller =O


"gib" !!!


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> jackass



Kam erst letztens

--> erst vorkurzem gesehen


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Kam erst letztens
> 
> --> erst vorkurzem gesehen


eine doku über kühe, grad werden sie geschlachtet


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> eine doku über kühe, grad werden sie geschlachtet


und mookuh ist immer noch am leben! hah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Das tolle find ich ja, Als Herr Westerholt den CDU typi fragte "Wie viele Spiele haben sie selbst schon gespielt?".. wie die Antwort von den drauf war.. xD "Wasn das für eine Frage: Muss ich Baum im Regenwald sein um ihn zu schützen?".... Weil der Herr Westerholt hat auch bemerkt das es so ein Spiel wie der CDU mann da beschrieb gar nicht gibt xD 
Aber endlich haben sie auch mal Leute eingeladen die richtig Ahnung haben :>


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> eine doku über kühe, grad werden sie geschlachtet


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      MÖRDER


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kühe vs menschen - jetzt im kino


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir verteidigen dich Mookuh :>


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

@ razyl gibts das irgendwo auf youtube?


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)




----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> @ razyl gibts das irgendwo auf youtube?


http://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/servlet/content/1792390
die gesamte sendung und der wichtigste Ausschnitt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlZe133KqOA...feature=related Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to74niBT9oI Part 2


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)




----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/servlet/content/1792390
> die gesamte sendung und der wichtigste Ausschnitt:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlZe133KqOA...feature=related Part 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to74niBT9oI Part 2



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du hast dir ja richtig mühe gegeben ^^


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Np,ist halt etwas was mich wieder interessiert. Und ich werd mich damit auch nochma näher auseinandersetzen.
Bzw hab ich schon... ob ich nomma was schreib hmm unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2009)

und meine videos werden ignoriert^^


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Np,ist halt etwas was mich wieder interessiert. Und ich werd mich damit auch nochma näher auseinandersetzen.
> Bzw hab ich schon... ob ich nomma was schreib hmm unwahrscheinlich.




*Nur* an "Killerspielen" kann es nicht liegen ...


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur an "Killerspielen" kann es nicht liegen...





> Grundsätzlich ist zu sagen: Sicherlich haben die Computerspiele einen Einfluss darauf,doch sie sind nur ein kleiner Punkt im WirrWarr.



Ich zitier mich ma selbst =O


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Ich habs nochmal editiert, wie ichs richtig mein

Oo "Man muss über zerfetzte Leichen steigen"


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ich habs nochmal editiert, wie ichs richtig mein
> 
> Oo "Man muss über zerfetzte Leichen steigen"


Ja,nur lustig ist: in CS:source gibts keine ZERFETZTEN Leichen. Aber mal ein anderes Zitat.



> Sie müssen auf einen Knopf drücken. Dadurch wird etwa ein Arm mit einer Kettensäge abgetrennt. Diese Handlung wird zudem positiv bewertet, wenn man sein Opfer zuvor quält. Fürs Arm-Abtrennen gibt es 100 Punkte, fürs Kopf-Abtrennen 1000 Punkte.« Und es wird »gefoltert und getötet«, sogar »in brutalster Form«. All das sagte Uwe Schünemann, Innenminister von Niedersachsen, in einem Interview mit dem Stern. Schlimm wäre das, wenn&#8217;s denn stimmen würde. Stimmt aber nicht. Wir kennen kein in Deutschland frei erhältliches Spiel, in dem derlei Dinge passieren. Deutschland hat seit vielen Jahren strengere Maßstäbe als andere Länder, die Hersteller sind sensibilisiert, der Handel hat Angst vor schlechter Presse &#8212; die Liste der Spiele, die in, beispielsweise, der Schweiz erscheinen, in Deutschland aber nicht, die ist lang. Im gleichen Interview gibt Herr Schünemann übrigens folgendes zu: »Ich habe nicht gespielt, sondern ich habe mir diese Szenen aus mehreren Spielen zeigen lassen.«


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Oo "Man muss über zerfetzte Leichen steigen"


machen die doch täglich im rl....


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Das zweite Zitat kenn ich schon...


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

War das nicht der Typ, der GTA IV indizieren wollte und WoW ab 18?


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> War das nicht der Typ, der GTA IV indizieren wollte und WoW ab 18?


Glaube schon,obwohl ich die USK bei GTA allgemein nicht verstehe...


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glaube schon,obwohl ich die USK bei GTA allgemein nicht verstehe...



GTA II war schon ab 18 ...


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> GTA II war schon ab 18 ...


GTA II k.A direkt.
Aber GTA III ==> Index Liste A (war glaube die verminderte Leiste)
GTA VC==> 16(kein Blut etc.)
GTA SA==> 16 (blut fließt recht viel!)
GTA IV==> ab 18 aber: Es beinhaltet Punkte die GTA III auf die INdex Liste gebracht hat (Töten von passanten und diese lassen dann Geld liegen etc. pp)


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> (Töten von passanten und diese lassen dann Geld liegen etc. pp)



Das gabs aber schon in SanAndreas


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Das gabs aber schon in SanAndreas


In SA haben die geld fallen lassen o_O? In der Deutschen Version? Ich weiß nur das es in GTA III ging und dies war 1 Grund warum es auf den index landetet. In VC ging es dann nicht mehr. Erst jetzt wieder in GTA IV


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Ka welche Version ich habe, aber bei mir ließen sie Geld liegen...

edit: In GTA III lassen die Geld liegen?


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ka welche Version ich habe, aber bei mir lassen sie Geld liegen...


Müsste dann die Englische sein,in der Dt. Version ging das nicht soweit ich grad weiß.


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

hat noch wer n Thema?

bzw wer ist überhaupt noch da?


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

Die tatsache das man in einem 20k Einwohnerstadt kein Becks auftreiben kann, aber im benachbarten 9k seelendorf schon ^^

lg


----------



## xXElfaronXx (14. März 2009)

*wink* 
Bin noch da


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Die tatsache das man in einem 20k Einwohnerstadt kein Becks auftreiben kann, aber im benachbarten 9k seelendorf schon ^^
> 
> lg



Habt ihr keine Tankstelle?


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Ich bin immer da xD


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

gibts kein Becks :/ normales bier schmeckt ned deswegen kauf ich mir Becks Ice, bis ich 18 bin :O

lg


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Wie weit ist das dorf entfernt?


----------



## xXElfaronXx (14. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> gibts kein Becks :/ normales bier schmeckt ned deswegen kauf ich mir Becks Ice, bis ich 18 bin :O
> 
> lg







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beck's Ice ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

nit weit, weniger als ein km aufjedenfall. vll liegts au dran das das dörfle in deutschland is :O

lg


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

wohnst du außerhalb von Deutschland?


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

jep

schlimme is ja das ich beim Interspar (kennt ihr oder ?) keins bekomm obwohl der der größte markt in meiner stadt is und bei dem kleinen laden in deutschland schon was find

lg


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Naja viel Spaß euch noch

ich bin mal weg


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Naja viel Spaß euch noch
> 
> ich bin mal weg


Nacht kuh,und lass dich nicht aufessen!


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

Nacht kuh, und nicht über Inder stolpern !

lg


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

Werd ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

So und nun?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Werd ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bye :>


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

hmmmmmmmmm

hab mir 3 LP t-shirts bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommen mittwoch

lg


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bye :>


Brille!
Erzähl was aus deinen Leben. Wie stehts mit der liebe und so`? *g*

@ Mefisthor:
Noooo mooooney :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille!
> Erzähl was aus deinen Leben. Wie stehts mit der liebe und so`? *g*


die steht wie ne 1 *g*


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die steht wie ne 1 *g*


BUUUH du editier eben stand da "der" ich habs gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das zwar dann aber zweideutig *g*
Ja und erzähl weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> BUUUH du editier eben stand da "der" ich habs gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja, aber "der" steht halt net immer :>


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, aber "der" steht halt net immer :>


Wäre sonst sehr verwunderlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ODer bisten mutant? xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wäre sonst sehr verwunderlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oder dauerviagra


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

Oder heut im Chat ... Ich schreib so mit ner gudden freundin (und auch Lp-fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und dann schreibt mich irgend ne andere an mit "Hallo wie gehts" ich einfach beantwortet und schreib so weiter ... schreibt sie zurück "mir gehts au gut, suchst du ne freundin?" Oo also dacht nicht das ich soviel charisma hätte xD

lg


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oder dauerviagra


Brauchst du denn sowas? :>

@ Mefisthor: Und du hast Ja gesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brauchst du denn sowas? :>


ja ich lauf gerne mit ner dauerbeule in der hose rum


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja ich lauf gerne mit ner dauerbeule in der hose rum


Und wie sind die Reaktionen so?


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Doch, das ging mit jeder Version das mit dem Geld und zusammen schlagen auf dem Boden.

Man musste nur die PS2 auf Englisch umstellen und das Spiel auf Englisch starten, dann haben die Leute sehr viel Blut verloren, man konnte ihnen danach Geld stehlen und auf dem Boden auf sie eintreten.

(zum gta3 thema - is ja schon wieder wat her^^)


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wie sind die Reaktionen so?


"sowas hätt ich auch gerne"


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Mefisthor: Und du hast Ja gesagt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne ich block grundsätzlich alles ab was ne stunde 30 min fahrt mim moped entfernt ist ^^

deswegen schreib is solche leute auch grundsätzlich ned an. mein bro hat eine über WoW gefunden (die SEHR heiß aussieht) die mehr als 1k km entfernt is, das wärs mir nich wert 

lg


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

@ hansii88
/report

@ Siu:
Ich rede von der normal erhältlichen PC version :>


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> "sowas hätt ich auch gerne"


Sagen auch die Frauen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagen auch die Frauen?


GRADE die sagen das


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Ach. Dafür gabs bestimmt auch irgendwas :>


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> GRADE die sagen das





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die wollen sowad im Bett wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nää


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

ich werd ignored 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nää


Wieso net?^^

@ Mef: ach 30 min... geht doch noch =O


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Hm.. wenn man ne Freundin hat, ist das Beste Stück eh an diese Person ausgeliehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Hm.. wenn man ne Freundin hat, ist das Beste Stück eh an diese Person ausgeliehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


damit sie dich... ? oO


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

Razyl ne stunde und 30 min meinte ich ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> damit sie dich... ? oO


Ach komm,das kannste dir doch denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ mef: hm naja guut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm,das kannste dir doch denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jap, kann ich


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jap, kann ich


Na also,warum fragst du dann nach? o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na also,warum fragst du dann nach? o_O


langeweile


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> langeweile


Hast du doch immer...oder nicht?

Achja:
 Der Amokläufer von Winnenden soll wenige Stunden vor der Tat noch Killerspiele im Internet gespielt haben. Die Auswertung des Rechners von Tim K. habe ergeben, dass der 17-Jährige am Dienstag gegen 19.30 Uhr das Spiel "Far Cry 2" startete und den PC gegen 21.40 Uhr ausschaltete.


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Wie was? das F-Wort oder das B-Wort?


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die hat mich angeschrieben ... jetzt wo ich so draufgugg .. kann das sein das die dick is ?

igitt die hört Hiphop

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Wie was? das F-Wort oder das B-Wort?


ich weiss net, was in dem fall ekelhafter wäre


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dick? naja... kann man nicht gut erkennen o_o
und zum 2: Wenn sie es mag xD


@ Siu: Beides? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Brille:
Wieso?^^


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

°_°

Die ist bestimmt dick... die soll ma ein anderes Bild schicken :X


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> Wieso?^^


das weisste ja nu ... einfach äykelhaft^^


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das weisste ja nu ... einfach äykelhaft^^


/sign
Bah >> Du bist krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> /sign
> Bah >> Du bist krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso? kann doch sein, dass das die bedeutung war oO


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso? kann doch sein, dass das die bedeutung war oO


Ich denke er meint das anders... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn dir Langweilig ist,such dir dochen Mädel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

Die is sicher dick, guck die die Backen an, dan versteckt sie noch ihren körper, und andere Pics sind passwortgeschützt. das is nur ein anzeigebild

lg


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Oh man... wenn die mein PC filzen würden... ich glaube, die wären sehr geschockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alleine was das Starten von diversen pr0nz angeht *g*


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Die is sicher dick, guck die die Backen an, dan versteckt sie noch ihren körper, und andere Pics sind passwortgeschützt. das is nur ein anzeigebild
> 
> lg


Hm joa... aber sie mag dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint das anders...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ne, bin grad pleite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mefisthor schrieb:


> Die is sicher dick, guck die die Backen an, dan versteckt sie noch ihren körper, und andere Pics sind passwortgeschützt. das is nur ein anzeigebild
> 
> lg


die ist voll phat alta.
ne im ernst, die sieht aus so 150 kilo + ich wette die zieht dazu so enge klamotten an und sieht aus wie ne presswurst. wimmel se ab


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> langeweile


hab ich auch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> /sign
> Bah >> Du bist krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Siu schrieb:


> Oh man... wenn die mein PC filzen würden... ich glaube, die wären sehr geschockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


siehste razyl? ^^ ich bins NICHT! er meinte es so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Die Backen angucken? Ich bitte dich... man sieht auf dem Bild allerhöchstens die Wangen.. oder haste ein Bild von ihr wo sie ihren Arsch blank legt?


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

mich nervt das doch ein wenig razyl ^^

uhh machma wieder mädelpics-post-runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jeder muss ein bild von en mädel posten

lg


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne, bin grad pleite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Brille,das mein ich net :/ Such dir nen nettes Mädchen als Freundin 

und zum 2:
Ich will mir das gar nicht vorstellen ><


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> mich nervt das doch ein wenig razyl ^^
> 
> uhh machma wieder mädelpics-post-runde
> 
> ...


Viel spaß... fang dochj an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille,das mein ich net :/ Such dir nen nettes Mädchen als Freundin
> 
> und zum 2:
> Ich will mir das gar nicht vorstellen ><


1. joa ansonsten weisste da doch scho bescheid

2. haste aber scho^^


----------



## chopi (14. März 2009)

Oha,ganz vergessen,das ich hier wieder posten wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Guckt auf mein Profil.. da isn Bild von einem Mädel (meiner Freundin) :X


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Guckt auf mein Profil.. da isn Bild von einem Mädel (meiner Freundin) :X


Wetten jetzt schauen ganz viele nach? xD

@ Brille:
1: Ich weiß vonnichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2: ja wegen dir,du bist krank^^


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

ich hab schon gepostet razyl  macht doch ihr ma

lg


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich hab schon gepostet razyl  macht doch ihr ma
> 
> lg


Hätt ich bilder auf der Platte :>


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Können ruhig schauen, weil es die Wahrheit ist :>
Verarsch euch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wetten jetzt schauen ganz viele nach? xD
> 
> @ Brille:
> 1: Ich weiß vonnichts
> ...


1. tja dann pech gehabt
2. jajaja immer auf die brillen


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

gogo will ned wieder der einzige sein der postet :O

lg


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. tja dann pech gehabt
> 2. jajaja immer auf die brillen


1: Erzähls doch nomma für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2: ja komm,du bist krank,solche Gedanken ... bah ><

@ Mef: Wie gesagt...^^


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

ne sonst post ich nur bilder von dicken mädels via Google Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1: Erzähls doch nomma für alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. ja ich hab da grad ne heisse 70 jährige am start
2. jajaja


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da x.x


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAAAAH MEINE AUGEN!^^

scherz. btw, machst du berufsbundeswehr?


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. ja ich hab da grad ne heisse 70 jährige am start
> 2. jajaja


1. Nice,willst mit der auch ma einsame Stunden zu 2,. erleben wa?
2. siehste,gibts auch noch zu


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Nice,willst mit der auch ma einsame Stunden zu 2,. erleben wa?
> 2. siehste,gibts auch noch zu


zu 3. ihre hühneraugen schauen mir zu


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

> scherz. btw, machst du berufsbundeswehr?



...Ne. Um Gottes Willen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mach verkackte Grundwehrdienst-Kack-Müll-Scheisse... hab aber so gut wie den ganzen Tag frei wo ich derzeit arbeite


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zu 3. ihre hühneraugen schauen mir zu





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gefällt dir?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> ...Ne. Um Gottes Willen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was machste danach?
@ razyl: klar, geht mir derbe einer ab oO


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

ich post einfach random piccs von leuten die ich kaum kenn ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> q razyl: klar, geht mir derbe einer ab oO


Nice,wie es dann erst bei euch im bett ist...

@ Mef: LOL^^ einfach mal so posten xD


----------



## chopi (14. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich post einfach random piccs von leuten die ich kaum kenn ^^


Ist das nicht ast schon illegal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bzw...wenn sie sie selbst hochgeladen haben isses ja eh egal.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nice,wie es dann erst bei euch im bett ist...


stell dir ein würstchen im moor vor. (und nein, tu das bitte nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> stell dir ein würstchen im moor vor. (und nein, tu das bitte nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


O-O wtf?
Du machst mir Angst bah >< ich hasse dich


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

ich post sachen die öffentlich sind also anzeigebilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ihr aber auch sonst mach ich ned weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Danach geh ich ins verhurte Studium... hoffe, dass ich somit auch mit Freundin zusammenziehen kann. Würde dann möglicherweise zum September eigene Wohnung etc. haben. Wirtschaftsinformatik halt ma gucken^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> O-O wtf?
> Du machst mir Angst bah >< ich hasse dich


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ mef: LAWL was eine nase


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> q mef: LAWL was eine nase


Ach sei nicht traurig war nicht so gemeint. *taschentuch reich*
@ Mef: Wie gesagt... keine Bilder auf der Platte


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

da hab ich au ned auffer platte  

dafür gibts ja Facebook usw ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> da hab ich au ned auffer platte
> 
> dafür gibts ja Facebook usw ^^
> 
> lg


Ich meld mich doch net bei solchen schwachsinnigen Seiten an o_O


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

Man is Holger von DSDS ein Trottel :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Man is Holger von DSDS ein Trottel :<


son rotz guck ich schon lang net mehr


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

razyl will ja auch was von haben, nicht nur bilder von mädels sehen die ich eh schon kenn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> razyl will ja auch was von haben, nicht nur bilder von mädels sehen die ich eh schon kenn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann such halt männerbilder raus gefällt razyl bestimmt auch.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> razyl will ja auch was von haben, nicht nur bilder von mädels sehen die ich eh schon kenn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie gesagt,ich meld mich nicht bei solchen Seiten an. Bekomme zwar mittlerweile jeden tag Einladungen von paar Schulkameraden,aber mittlerweile ist die Seite im Spamfilter


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann such halt männerbilder raus gefällt razyl bestimmt auch.


Geh st*****.
Ich steh sicherlich nicht auf sowas, wie grüne Brillen auf 70 Jährige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh st*****.
> Ich steh sicherlich nicht auf sowas, wie grüne Brillen auf 70 Jährige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hey die sind doch heisssssssssssss >.<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hey die sind doch heisssssssssssss >.<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja,du steigst auch mit denen ins bett. Weil dir der Anblick gefällt


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja,du steigst auch mit denen ins bett. Weil dir der Anblick gefällt


standard


----------



## Mefisthor (14. März 2009)

einer hat doch ma gesagt "auf den alten radln lehrnt mans fahren" xD

lg


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> standard


Da kommste gleich doppeld so stark wa ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> einer hat doch ma gesagt "auf den alten radln lehrnt mans fahren" xD
> 
> lg


die neuen schnecken kannste le**en


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die neuen schnecken kannste le**en


Viel spaß dabei


----------



## Siu (15. März 2009)

Eng ist ein Dehnbarer Begriff :E


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Eng ist ein Dehnbarer Begriff :E


einme fi**en, weiterschicken


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

gABI09 - So eng war's noch nie xD

lg


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> einme fi**en, weiterschicken


Wasn aufeinma los mit dir o_O?


----------



## Siu (15. März 2009)

Wir wollten 2007 gABI leckt sABIne nehmen.. aber war den Mädels zu sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wasn aufeinma los mit dir o_O?


ach bin grad iwie scdhlecht gelaunt, also nehmt mich nicht ernst. 
tut ihr zwar auch sonst wohl nicht, aber egal...^^


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach bin grad iwie scdhlecht gelaunt, also nehmt mich nicht ernst.
> tut ihr zwar auch sonst wohl nicht, aber egal...^^


Warum bischt mies gelaunt?
Und ich nehm dich immer ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Wir wollten 2007 gABI leckt sABIne nehmen.. aber war den Mädels zu sinnlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bananenfiq in mosambiq <- das ist sinnlos.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum bischt mies gelaunt?
> Und ich nehm dich immer ernst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann den marder nicht auf telefonkabel trainieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry4doublepost


----------



## Siu (15. März 2009)

Diese ganzen PornoFilmtitel haben alle keinen Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Diese ganzen PornoFilmtitel haben alle keinen Sinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"warum hast du eine maske auf?" "und warum liegt da stroh?" "na dann blas mir doch einen "


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kann den marder nicht auf telefonkabel trainieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


xD
Mag der Marder dich net?


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> "warum hast du eine maske auf?" "und warum liegt da stroh?" "na dann blas mir doch einen "


Das musste ja kommen :/ Brille hat das sicherlich auf seinen MP3 Player ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das musste ja kommen :/ Brille hat das sicherlich auf seinen MP3 Player ><


ne, aber handy^^


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne, aber handy^^


Den gesamten Film? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (15. März 2009)

Hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man.. kommt nix mehr im TV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Den gesamten Film?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein, nur die stelle xD

du weisst ja, ich kann über son scheiss lange lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Hrhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


DSF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Brille : nur zu gut xD
Du bist irgendwie komisch,ich glaub du bist mal aufen Kopf gefallen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Hrhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dvd?

@ razyl: bin doch net kamui oO


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ razyl: bin doch net kamui oO


Das war gemein! 
Aber bin jaich gewohnt xD Evtl. mach dich das symphatisch^^


----------



## Siu (15. März 2009)

DSF? Habe ich mit 14 ma geschaut -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das war gemein!


naja, was glaubste war da sonst schief


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> DSF? Habe ich mit 14 ma geschaut -.-


Das durfteste aber doch noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> DSF? Habe ich mit 14 ma geschaut -.-


echt ma. die ganz harten gucken das vierte


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, was glaubste war da sonst schief


Evtl. ist ein Spermium mit einen anderen zusammengestoßen und das eine hat schaden genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (15. März 2009)

> Das durfteste aber doch noch nicht tongue.gif



Das darfst du heute doch noch nicht einmal ._.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Evtl. ist ein Spermium mit einen anderen zusammengestoßen und das eine hat schaden genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


spermium mit anderem zsm gestoßen?

wenn daas so war:
~> <~

kann ich mir denken, wieso da was shiefgelaufen ist


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Das darfst du heute doch noch nicht einmal ._.


Ich schaus mir auch net an o_O
Sonst passiert das noch :
"So glauben laut US-Forschern rund zwei Drittel der Amerikanischen Teenager,dass sie als krönenden Abschluss nach dem Verkehr der Sexualpartnerin ins Gesicht ejakulieren müssen.Müssen."


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sonst passiert das noch :
> "So glauben laut US-Forschern rund zwei Drittel der Amerikanischen Teenager,dass sie als krönenden Abschluss nach dem Verkehr der Sexualpartnerin ins Gesicht ejakulieren müssen.Müssen."


ach das MUSS man nicht? verdammt ich habs all die jahre falsch gemacht :<


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach das MUSS man nicht? verdammt ich habs all die jahre falsch gemacht :<


Jahre? Wie lange denn schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jahre? Wie lange denn schon?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


65


----------



## Siu (15. März 2009)

Schön in die Haare wichsen.. da stehen Mädels drauf. Können die sich direkt das Gel sparen oder ins Auge x.o


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 65


Ahja also bist 81? Kein wunder das du mit 70 Jährigen schläfst. UNd warum du Viagra brauchst


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Schön in die Haare wichsen.. da stehen Mädels drauf. Können die sich direkt das Gel sparen oder ins Auge x.o


Jetzt ist mir definitiv schlecht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Schön in die Haare wichsen.. da stehen Mädels drauf. Können die sich direkt das Gel sparen oder ins Auge x.o


"gisela, komsmt du?" "gleich schatz, tu nochma cumshotten, hab heute so trockene augen" O_O



Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja also bist 81? Kein wunder das du mit 70 Jährigen schläfst. UNd warum du Viagra brauchst


verdammt, nu haste mich!


----------



## Siu (15. März 2009)

> "gisela, komsmt du?" "gleich schatz, tu nochma cumshotten, hab heute so trockene augen" O_O



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Ja, aber es ist doch so- Schau dir doch mal irgendein pr0n an. Entweder wird den Mädels auf den Hintern, auf die Titten oder quer über's Auge gespritzt Oo


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> "gisela, komsmt du?" "gleich schatz, tu nochma cumshotten, hab heute so trockene augen" O_O
> 
> 
> verdammt, nu haste mich!


Och brille >< BAH du bist eklig ><
zum 2. Wusst ichs doch! Ne ma im Ernst,kommt du hast doch deine Aufklärung wie die Amis aus bestimmten filmchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


entweder? wenn schon denn schon und alles zsm!


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> entweder? wenn schon denn schon und alles zsm!


Machste des bei deiner Freundin auch?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Machste des bei deiner Freundin auch?


wenn ich denn eine atm hätte >.<


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn ich denn eine atm hätte...


Würdest du es machen?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Würdest du es machen?^^


hm weiss net... für nötig erachten würd ichs net, aber wenn sie auch ihren spaß dranhätte warum net


----------



## Siu (15. März 2009)

Ich weiß ziemlich sicher, dass meine Freundin mir eine ballern würde, wenn ich ihr ins Gsicht spritzen würde^^

--------------

Wisconsin:
In Connorsville dürfen Männer nicht ihr Gewehr abfeuern, während ihre
Partnerin einen Orgasmus hat.......

°_°


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Wisconsin:
> In Connorsville dürfen Männer nicht ihr Gewehr abfeuern, während ihre
> Partnerin einen Orgasmus hat.......


in kanada oder iwo da musste ,wenn du elche ficken siehst, es verhindern


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

so, ich hör mir jetzt ein lied an, mit einem scheiss komplizierten titel und text!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrsuiD2y3c0

edit: wah schreibt doch schneller :\ ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm weiss net... für nötig erachten würd ichs net, aber wenn sie auch ihren spaß dranhätte warum net


Ich zitier ma weiter...^^
"So hört man immer wieder von am Boden zerstörten jungen Männern,deren glückliche Beziehungen mit dem 1. mal ein jähes Ende finden. Woher sollen diese arme Seelen auch wissen,dass eine Frau beim Oralverkehr ab und zu Luft holen muss und nur im seltensten Fall begeister schreit,wenn sie als ,,***** h***" bezeichnet wird?" 
....
"Denn die nächste Studie besagt intersannterweise,dass die Hälfte der Jugendlichen Por**fans total unabsichtlich auf diese verweflichen Interseiten stößt,zum Beispiel bei den Hausaufgaben. Nachvollziehbar,schließlich kann es leicht passieren,dass einem bei den Vorbereitungen zum Physik-Referat ein "Double Pentration" oder "Deep Throat" in die Google-suchleistr rutscht"

Ich mag die PCA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Denn die nächste Studie besagt intersannterweise,dass die Hälfte der Jugendlichen Por**fans total unabsichtlich auf diese verweflichen Interseiten stößt,zum Beispiel bei den Hausaufgaben. Nachvollziehbar,schließlich kann es leicht passieren,dass einem bei den Vorbereitungen zum Physik-Referat ein "Double Pentration" oder "Deep Throat" in die Google-suchleistr rutscht"
> 
> Ich mag die PCA
> 
> ...


ja wie bei american history x: analyse and interpretice... wird zu analsex und interpet iwas^^


----------



## Siu (15. März 2009)

Noch ein paar sehr schöne Gesetze was Sex angeht: ^^


Ein Gesetz in Clinton, Oklahoma verbietet das Masturbieren, wenn man ein Pärchen beim Sex im Auto beobachtet.
Liebende aufgepasst - außer dem Missionar ist in Florida keine andere sexuelle Stellung erlaubt. Darüberhinaus ist es verboten, die Brüste seiner Frau zu küssen oder Oralverkehr auszuüben.
Oregon:
In Willowdale dürfen Ehemänner beim Sex nicht fluchen. 
Utah:
In Tremonton ist Sex im Notarztwagen während eines Rettungseinsatzes
verboten.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

In Alaska ist es ein Verbrechen, einen lebenden Elch aus einen Flugzeug zu schubsen oder betrunken zu machen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> In Tremonton ist Sex im Notarztwagen während eines Rettungseinsatzes
> verboten.


da ham se sich bestimmt gedacht: ja wenn der ehepartner den da liegenden körper durchnimmt und die den defibrilator nutzen ist das kacke...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da ham se sich bestimmt gedacht: ja wenn der ehepartner den da liegenden körper durchnimmt und die den defibrilator nutzen ist das kacke...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh mann Brille,du bist doch echt gestört xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh mann Brille,du bist doch echt gestört xD


find nen besseren sinn!^^


----------



## Siu (15. März 2009)

Jap^^

Amis halt.. deren Gesetze sind absolut für'n Arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Amis halt.. deren Gesetze sind absolut für'n Arsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hättest du grad sex könnte ich dich anzeigen!


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hättest du grad sex könnte ich dich anzeigen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Evtl. hast du auch grad ne Puppe unterm tisch =O


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Evtl. hast du auch grad ne Puppe unterm tisch =O


meinste jetzt muppet puppe oder ne schneggö


----------



## Siu (15. März 2009)

Klar Oo

So ich bin off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Bis vielleicht morgen Abend

Gute Nacht Euch :>


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> meinste jetzt muppet puppe oder ne schneggö


1x darfste raten

gute nacht Siu


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Klar Oo
> 
> So ich bin off
> 
> ...


byebye 

und razyl: wenn sachen, die z.b. *insert böses lied here* hier beschrieben werden befolgt werden... dann ists auch kein wunder,  mit dem ganzen zeug, was du da gepostet hast^^


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und razyl: wenn sachen, die z.b. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyonnrrRmSU hier beschrieben werden befolgt werden... dann ists auch kein wunder,  mit dem ganzen zeug, was du da gepostet hast^^


Schrieb nur hErr Grill glaube von der PCA als Kommentar,und ich fand ihn lustig xD
Aber naja kein Wunder ist es sowieso xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber naja kein Wunder ist es sowieso xD


ey aber ich darf sowas net posten... am ende hör ichs mir selber wieder an und lach nur^^


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ey aber ich darf sowas net posten... am ende hör ichs mir selber wieder an und lach nur^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du bist schon nen komischer Typ, aber lustig *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist schon nen komischer Typ, aber lustig *g*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm kommts mir nur so vor oder nutzt aufeinmal fast jeder den Smiley  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm kommts mir nur so vor oder nutzt aufeinmal fast jeder den Smiley
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich nutz lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber der ist net links direkt in der leiste, da muss man dann erst oben auf den smiley gehen oder des ausschreiben


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich nutz lieber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


I know brillchen
Was machste grad?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> I know brillchen
> Was machste grad?


*hört neger bums mich!* lawl


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *hört neger bums mich!* lawl


ROfl
net dein Ernst oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ROfl
> net dein Ernst oder?


ich kann net, ich muss so lachen, wenn ich das höre!^^


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich kann net, ich muss so lachen, wenn ich das höre!^^


Ok,du bist definitv krank im Kopf xD I


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok,du bist definitv krank im Kopf xD I


ja was  machst du denn, wenn dus hörst? es ernst nehmen?^^


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

Apokalypse!!!
Nabend ihrs ;D


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja was  machst du denn, wenn dus hörst? es ernst nehmen?^^


Ich hörs nichtmal. Von daher...
 @ den user mit den schweren namen:
Abend^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hörs nichtmal. Von daher...


wieso? dann haste was zu lachen^^


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso? dann haste was zu lachen^^


Hab ich auchso wenn ich mir den IRC ansehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich auchso wenn ich mir den IRC ansehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja bei den harten nerds da kein wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja bei den harten nerds da kein wunder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich finds lustig xd Besonders jetzt^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich finds lustig xd Besonders jetzt^^


joa (wasn so lustig da?)


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich sollte eigentlich maln Kopfgeld auf deine Brille aufsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wieso das denn oO


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ den user mit den schweren namen:
> Abend^^



Hey, bitte! Das war der meines ersten WoW Chars, also vor 3 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso das denn oO


Weil ich den kopf deiner Brille haben will,als Souvenir *g*

@ Den user mit den schweren namen: Ja trotzdem schwerer name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ich den kopf deiner Brille haben will,als Souvenir *g*


aha....
mein label hat kreditkarten, jetzt hab ich nen mietwagen!


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Den user mit den schweren namen: Ja trotzdem schwerer name
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Njoa, irisch halt. Fand ich zu nem Druiden passend ;>


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aha....
> mein label hat kreditkarten, jetzt hab ich nen mietwagen!


O_O echt? Nice, glückwunsch


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Njoa, irisch halt. Fand ich zu nem Druiden passend ;>



dudus sind für mich grün oO
iren blau... 


Razyl schrieb:


> O_O echt? Nice, glückwunsch


tyty


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tyty


UNd morgen fährste dich tot wa?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> UNd morgen fährste dich tot wa?


bin odch net ghostrider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

Razyl, was magst du an Obama?


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bin odch net ghostrider
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*T Grüne Brille
Gestorben durch: Autounfall*


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *T Grüne Brille
> Gestorben durch: Autounfall*


nicht lustig.... und damit mein ich WIRKLICH nicht


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nicht lustig.... und damit mein ich WIRKLICH nicht


Sorry^^
Aber wenn du so kommst... :>

@ Anduris:
er kann Amerika anfangen zu verändern und hat tolle Pläne :>


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> er kann Amerika anfangen zu verändern und hat tolle Pläne :>


das woll ich hören ;P


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

bin ma off für heute, gn8 euch


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

ich auch^^ gn8 allen


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bin ma off für heute, gn8 euch


Gn8 Brillchen,schlaf gut.

Ebenfalls Anduris^^


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

bb ihrs, gn8


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

So ich verabschiede mich acuh in die Nacht.
Hab heute noch genug zu tun baba schlaft guts :>


----------



## Oonâgh (15. März 2009)

Na denn, gn8 .. Dann bin ich auch raus^^
Bis moin oder so


----------



## Huntermoon (15. März 2009)

abend, so, bin dan auch wieder weg^^


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Guten Abend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!^^


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Krass.1 Jahr inaktivität und man kennt keinen User mehr in den Nachtschwärmern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oke,dann guten Abend.


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

hallöle


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Krass.1 Jahr inaktivität und man kennt keinen User mehr in den Nachtschwärmern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin aber schon fast 1 Jahr hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Krass.1 Jahr inaktivität und man kennt keinen User mehr in den Nachtschwärmern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich kenn dich auch nich


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Krass.1 Jahr inaktivität und man kennt keinen User mehr in den Nachtschwärmern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja dich kennt hier auch keiner (mehr) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin aber schon fast 1 Jahr hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja,ich denke aber du kennst mich auch nichtmehr oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Gibts Lurock und VölligBuffed noch?Oder sind die gestorben?


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Krass.1 Jahr inaktivität und man kennt keinen User mehr in den Nachtschwärmern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jácks! Ich dachte du wärst gebannt o.ö


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

lurock is iwie weg und völligbuffed hab ich iwo schonma gehört^^


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Gibts Lurock und VölligBuffed noch?Oder sind die gestorben?


Lurock lebt noch,postet aber nicht mehr viel
Völligbuffed ist nun Tonkspils :>

@ Chopi:
Scheint wohl nicht so... schade aber auch


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Gibts Lurock und VölligBuffed noch?Oder sind die gestorben?


beide nicht mehr wirklich aktiv
zumidnest net im n8 schwärmer
vb ist nun btw tonk-pils


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

Völligbuffed heißt ja schon länger Tonk-pils

und dem Lurock wurd wahrscheinlich das niveau hier zu hoch

lg


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Gibts Lurock und VölligBuffed noch?Oder sind die gestorben?


Siu ist vorgestern wieder zurrückgekommen,jetzt brauchen wir noch Alanium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (15. März 2009)

Nabend :>


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Siu ist vorgestern wieder zurrückgekommen,jetzt brauchen wir noch Alanium
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer sind die?^^

edit: ahja siu war doch dieser assassins creed hase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Siu ist vorgestern wieder zurrückgekommen,jetzt brauchen wir noch Alanium
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und trotzdem ist es nemmer euer Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Uns wird der Nachtschwärmer immer gehören. :]


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jaa war kurz auf platz 1, jetzt kann ich wieder ruhig schlafen^^


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Völligbuffed heißt ja schon länger Tonk-pils
> 
> und dem Lurock wurd wahrscheinlich das niveau hier zu hoch
> 
> lg



mhm ich war früher auch mal da und vania xD was ist eigentlich mit eurem frost passiert?


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

Boah diese "hip-hop-Bitches" auf lustige weise abzuwimmeln is echt ne gudde nebenbeschäftigung xD is hip-hop doch ma für was gut ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Uns wird der Nachtschwärmer immer gehören. :]


Glaubst auch nur du...
Brillchen und Ich haben ihn veränder MUHAHAH!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Uns wird der Nachtschwärmer immer gehören. :]


das glaubst au nur du


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Uns wird der Nachtschwärmer immer gehören. :]


So isses,mein Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (15. März 2009)

Nervt die alte, dicke Hip Hop Tussi dich immer noch?

Naja.. Lu wurde das Niveau wohl eher zu low hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glaubst auch nur du...
> Brillchen und Ich haben ihn veränder MUHAHAH!


revolution!^^


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm ich war früher auch mal da und vania xD was ist eigentlich mit eurem frost passiert?


Dich kenn ich noch.Du hast auf Shattrath gezockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Nervt die alte, dicke Hip Hop Tussi dich immer noch?
> 
> Naja.. Lu wurde das Niveau wohl eher zu low hier
> 
> ...


ne die hat aufgehört zu posten, als ich mein anzeige bild in das hier geändert hab




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Ich hab hier schon gepostet,da hast du noch Super Mario 64 gezockt.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ich hab hier schon gepostet,da hast du noch Super Mario 64 gezockt.


Hab ich nie gespielt von daher.
Nachtschwärmer ==> BRille/Razyl bäh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2009)

richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zocke aber seit dezember letzten jahres nicht merh und im schwärmer war ich auch nicht mehr, wurde mir einfach zu streßig mit der zeit früher haben mir 5 stunden schlaf täglich gereicht aber jetzt schlafe ich lieber merh, vllt bin ich ab morgen aktiver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ne die hat aufgehört zu posten, als ich mein anzeige bild in das hier geändert hab
> lg


ahahahahaha^^


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich nie gespielt von daher.


Was willst du dann hier?


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Abend


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich nie gespielt von daher.
> Nachtschwärmer ==> BRille/Razyl bäh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


brille und razyl...sind 2
Lurock,siu,jacks,chopi...allein das sind schon 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die mookuh ist auch auf unserer seite ne?


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab jetzt wieder auf Shattrath weitergemacht.Heute endlich lvl 60 erreicht.xDDD
Ich bin schon der größte.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Was willst du dann hier?


dich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Was willst du dann hier?


Ich bin schon fasten jahr hier,und bin mittlerweile fester Bestandteil. Ohne micht geht hier manchmal GAR nichts

@ Mookuh: abend

@ Chopi:
Crackmack,Manoroth,Razyl,Brille ==> auch 4
Und hier sind noch einige mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

Der Tuss war wohl ne playlist nur mit Metalsongs, ein Album nur mit Bildern von Metal- und Rockbands und das "Böhser Bildbearbeiter ;p" als Nickpageüberschrift wohl nich eindeutig genug

lg


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ohne micht geht hier manchmal GAR nichts


Wolln wirs testen? *g*


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Chopi:
> Crackmack,Manoroth,Razyl,Brille ==> auch 4
> Und hier sind noch einige mehr
> 
> ...


Kennt aber keiner. :b


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wolln wirs testen? *g*


untersteh dich, du tüte du


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Kennt aber keiner. :b


Dich kennt hier auch kaum noch einer,und chopi ist verrückt der zählt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Chopi: schau dir nur mal die Tage an wo ich net da war... da kam vllt. alle 20 min nen post hier...


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> untersteh dich, du tüte du


frag mich immer noch ob Milch drin is, vll is se schon so sauer geworden das se sich selber aufgelöst hat 

lg


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> untersteh dich, du tüte du


Ich kommt dir gleich mit Tüte,plastiktüte!
Btw,sollte Lucky number Slevin nicht bald im Tv kommen?


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> untersteh dich, du tüte du


Früher war die Milchtüte hier der King ja?Alle hatten was zur Milchtüte in ihrer Sigi.Also ist des keine Beleidigung.


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> brille und razyl...sind 2
> Lurock,siu,jacks,chopi...allein das sind schon 4
> 
> 
> ...



pöh wie man mich wieder übergeht:p wer hatte denn den legendary  k.a wie viel post das waren? 53 hintereinander? xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Früher war die Milchtüte hier der King ja?


und du die queen?


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> und die mookuh ist auch auf unserer seite ne?



um was gehts den?

bin grad erst gekommen


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> *Früher* war die Milchtüte hier der King ja?Alle hatten was zur Milchtüte in ihrer Sigi.Also ist des keine Beleidigung.


....
@ Mookuh: Der komische Chopi und jacks wollen den nachtschwärmer zurück,aber du bist doch lieber bei mir und Brille oder?^^


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

Keiner zählt mich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> pöh wie man mich wieder übergeht:p wer hatte denn den legendary  k.a wie viel post das waren? 53 hintereinander? xD


Das ist nur ein weiterer Grund,dich zu übergehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kronas,du bist neutral. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borre (15. März 2009)

Abend!


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und du die queen?


Ne,riesentrolli...gibts den noch?


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

OMG ein neuer !! :O

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ne,riesentrolli...gibts den noch?


ja


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und du die queen?


Die Queen ist immernoch Riesentrolli.
(Wers nicht versteht,ist nunmal kein altes Mitglied im Nachtschwärmer )
(Razyl,fals du es verstehst,zählt das nicht! o.0)


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ne,riesentrolli...gibts den noch?


Ja,postet aber kaum noch.
Naja mir solls recht sein


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein weiterer Grund,dich zu übergehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und wie kann ich mit aufgelistet werden?^^


----------



## Dracun (15. März 2009)

ihr nooobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie geht es euch?


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

@ razyl klar bin ich bei euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


     zähl kronas auch noch dazu dann sind wir mehr


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Und wie kann ich mit aufgelistet werden?^^


Ich hab dir meine Paypaldaten bereits per Pm geschickt...


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Und wie kann ich mit aufgelistet werden?^^


Unterhosen von Dieter Bohlen essen.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Die Queen ist immernoch Riesentrolli.
> (Wers nicht versteht,*ist nunmal kein altes Mitglied im Nachtschwärmer* )
> (Razyl,fals du es verstehst,zählt das nicht! o.0)


na und? Die neuen Sind hier und das reicht. Euch braucht keiner mehr 

@ Mookuh:
Jop, und Dracun auch noch (Abend Dracun^^)


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab dir meine Paypaldaten bereits per Pm geschickt.


du ziehst ihn eh nur ab :S


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

oh heut wirds wieder voll im Nachtschwärmer :O

Bin ma mehr imaginäre Sessel holn, aber echtes Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab dir meine Paypaldaten bereits per Pm geschickt...


und was kostet mich der Spaß?


----------



## Siu (15. März 2009)

Oha.. Dracun is auch wieder da :>

Grützi


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du ziehst ihn eh nur ab :S


Ich bin halt jung und brauche das Geld.


----------



## Dracun (15. März 2009)

na wat macht ihr grad?


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ne,riesentrolli...gibts den noch?


jácks!!!!! <333333333

du lebst noch?


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und was kostet mich der Spaß?


19.99 Euronen...
Monatlich.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich bin halt jung und brauche das Geld.


geh arbeit0rn


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich bin halt jung und brauche das Geld.


Milch aus ?

lg


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jácks!!!!! <333333333
> 
> du lebst noch?


ja,er lebt noch.er lebt noch.er lebt noch *sing*


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Die Queen ist immernoch Riesentrolli.
> (Wers nicht versteht,ist nunmal kein altes Mitglied im Nachtschwärmer )
> (Razyl,fals du es verstehst,zählt das nicht! o.0)


dankö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich bin halt jung und brauche das Geld.


Säx? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2009)

btw jàcks hat mal ne sig für mich gebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...anks&st=760


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Säx?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Butsechs? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Sicher lebe ich noch.Wär doch schlimm wenn nicht.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Sicher lebe ich noch.Wär doch super wenn doch.


Fixed

hmm irgendwie ist das böse... hm egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borre (15. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> OMG ein neuer !! :O
> 
> lg



Wer?


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> btw jàcks hat mal ne sig für mich gebastelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oh mein Gott. .__.
Die war nicht wirklich gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

guten morgen zusammen!!


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fixed
> 
> hmm irgendwie ist das böse... hm egal
> 
> ...


Duhättest nur ein Wort verändern sollen,so macht das garkeinen sinn mehr =/


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fixed
> 
> hmm irgendwie ist das böse... hm egal
> 
> ...


Da ist garkein Sinn drinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Duhättest nur ein Wort verändern sollen,so macht das garkeinen sinn mehr =/


Ah halt dich zurück du ex hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Borre schrieb:


> Wer?



Ich glaub er meint dich


btw wo gehört Mefisthor hin?


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Ich bin eine angehende Hunde*rasse*!
...und Dirk Bach.


mookuh schrieb:


> Ich glaub er meint dich
> btw wo gehört Mefisthor hin?


Irrenanstallt?


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Da ist garkein Sinn drinn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wahrhaftig.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Da ist garkein Sinn drinn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa. da ist genauso viel sinn drin, wie in der tatsache, dass die alten schwärmer zurückkommen


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Abend Anduris


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

ich gehör zu der elite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich bin eine angehende Hunde*rasse*!
> ...und Dirk Bach.


Und...
und...
und...
Wir wissens. Mach dich da hin wo du herkommst  und kriehc jetzt net aus deinen Loch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Dirk Bach ist cool und schwul. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa. da ist genauso viel sinn drin, wie in der tatsache, dass die alten schwärmer zurückkommen


gebt mir ferien und n paar von den alten und hier wird gerockt^^


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich gehör zu der elite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wir in der letzten reihe sagen immer wenn ein lehrer zum unterricht kommt: nur die elite steht... erinnert mich grad dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Dirk Bach ist cool und schwul.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und kugelrund,mit einem Haps ist der im Mund!


Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich gehör zu der elite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bleib bei Irrenanstallt.


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Und kugelrund,mit einem Haps ist der im Mund!


will ich sehen. xD


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gebt mir ferien und n paar von den alten und hier wird gerockt^^


Pah.
Ihr haut doch eh wieder schneller ab als ihr gekommen seid


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> will ich sehen. xD


über 1k posts und ich kenn dich nich? óÒ was is hier los^^


----------



## Tardok (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Und kugelrund,mit einem Haps ist der im Mund!


DAS ist jetzt richtig wiederlich...


----------



## Borre (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Dirk Bach ist cool und schwul.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






chopi schrieb:


> Und kugelrund,mit einem Haps ist der im Mund!




Das schafft auch nur der Hund.



Reimt sich immerhin. ;D


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> über 1k posts und ich kenn dich nich? óÒ was is hier los^^


Am aktivsten in:  	WoW: Allgemeine Diskussionen 

den musste nicht kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Denkste!


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jamm jamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Denkste!


Ich denke grundsätzlich nicht!


Anduris schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm...afk...


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> will ich sehen. xD



/sign

wir wollen bilder


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Boah.Ich fang schonmal an zu mastrubieren.


----------



## Tardok (15. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DANKE für dieses schöne Bild, es versüßt mir meinen Abend ungemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

tss ich bin österreicher, ich bin von geburt an die elite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





lg


----------



## Borre (15. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Einfach nur widerlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Habt ihr schonmal Menschenfleisch gegessen?


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> wir wollen bilder


wär nice, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Boah.Ich fang schonmal an zu mastrubieren.


...
:/
Sowas gehört aber nicht hierher


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> tss ich bin österreicher, ich bin von geburt an die elite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie ja schon zur genüge bewiesen wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tardok (15. März 2009)

Borre schrieb:


> Einfach nur widerlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Menschenfleisch?! nein noch nicht...ich esse lieber Schweine und Kühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

Tardok schrieb:


> DANKE für dieses schöne Bild, es versüßt mir meinen Abend ungemein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aus diesem Grund habe ich es zur Schau gestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> tss ich bin österreicher, ich bin von geburt an die elite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das ist richtig geil.dankeschön.xD


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Borre schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal Menschenfleisch gegessen?



Klar ich bin ne Killerkuh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> tss ich bin österreicher, ich bin von geburt an die elite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ROFL


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Boah.Ich fang schonmal an zu mastrubieren.


livestream?


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Klar ich bin ne Killerkuh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zeig n bild pls


----------



## Tardok (15. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Klar ich bin ne Killerkuh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jetzt hab ich Angst... ich glaub ich muss gleich weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

Brille klar bin ich hier der checka, ich mein /me ist österreicher WTF Oo xD

lg


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> livestream?


wär jetzt nice, aber von dirk bach wärs noch viiieeel geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

Tardok schrieb:


> Menschenfleisch?! nein noch nicht...ich esse lieber Schweine und Kühe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mookuhs Artgenossen?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Brille klar bin ich hier der checka, ich mein /me ist österreicher WTF Oo xD
> 
> lg


yo man du krallst nur die heizzestän biatches ab


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> wär jetzt nice, aber von dirk bach wärs noch viiieeel geiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin sein Bruder.


----------



## Tardok (15. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Mookuhs Artgenossen?!


nein, mookuh ist ja ne killerkuh...ich ess lieber schmusekühe xD


----------



## Borre (15. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Klar ich bin ne Killerkuh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gefährlich. ;D

@ Anduris

Sowas willst du dir antun? xD


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ich bin sein Bruder.


DU bist mein verschollener böser Zwilling?


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damit es wenigtens optisch ein wenig passt. schmecken wird er ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> DU bist mein verschollener böser Zwilling?


Kriech in dein loch zurück  du bist verschollen!


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> yo man du krallst nur die heizzestän biatches ab


ihh das sieht aus wie Hoppersprache :O

und klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Bah.


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

Borre schrieb:


> Gefährlich. ;D
> 
> @ Anduris
> 
> Sowas willst du dir antun? xD


klar.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kriech in dein loch zurück  du bist verschollen!


Lass die Polen in Ruhe!


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Lass die Polen in Ruhe!


Pah Chopi war wochenlang net hier und aufeinmal... komm ihr habt euch doch alle abgesprochen...


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pah Chopi war wochenlang net hier und aufeinmal... komm ihr habt euch doch alle abgesprochen...


Das ist Schicksal!
Und wer schicksal sagt,muss Limbo tanzen *Limbo tanz*


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ihh das sieht aus wie Hoppersprache :O
> 
> und klar
> 
> ...


ey du weisch ned was hoppasprache isch alda!


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Nö.Ich dacht nur,jetzt wo du wieder WoW zockst,gehste da mal wieder nach Buffed und guckst was da läuft.^^


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Nö.Ich dacht nur,jetzt wo du wieder WoW zockst,gehste da mal wieder nach Buffed und guckst was da läuft.^^


genau so war es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Nö.Ich dacht nur,jetzt wo du wieder WoW zockst,gehste da mal wieder nach Buffed und guckst was da läuft.^^


Hier läuft nichts,also kannscht wieder gehen. Nimm Chopi mit


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hier läuft nichts,also kannscht wieder gehen. Nimm Chopi mit


nimm sie alle mit!


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Ich geh jetzt wieder zocken,komme nachher wieder,wenn nur noch die Nerds da sind...ich hab nämlich morgen Schulfreiiiiiiiiiii. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt wieder zocken,komme nachher wieder,wenn nur noch die Nerds da sind...ich hab nämlich morgen Schulfreiiiiiiiiiii.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


-.-


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Razyl,du weisst schon,das unser Nachtschwärmer dann besser sein wird,fals wir gehen sollten? MIT BLACKJACK UND NUTTEN!


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2009)

So bin  dann mal off. werde noch en bissel lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel Spass euch noch^^


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Razyl,du weisst schon,das unser Nachtschwärmer dann besser sein wird,fals wir gehen sollten? MIT BLACKJACK UND NUTTEN!


Kann gerne sein,brauch ich beides net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der Nachtschwärmer den Brille,Mano und ich gemacht haben ist besser !


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> -.-


Du Pflaume postest doch eh nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und der Nachtschwärmer den Brille,Mano und ich gemacht haben ist besser !


Könnten wir jetzt bitte mit dem Scheiss aufhören? o.0


Jácks schrieb:


> Du Pflaume postest doch eh nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kai Pflaume? In meinem Forum?


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Könnten wir jetzt bitte mit dem Scheiss aufhören? o.0


Bist du gehst net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bist du gehst net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rassist mit ava,der Obama als weissen zeigt ,_,

*g*


----------



## Borre (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt wieder zocken,komme nachher wieder,wenn nur noch die Nerds da sind...ich hab nämlich morgen Schulfreiiiiiiiiiii.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ha ich bin krank und bleib Morgen auch zu Haus!


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Auf Comedy Central kommt ja Little Britain!


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. März 2009)

Ich bin Student... ich schlaf immer bis 15 Uhr...


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Aber wir haben ja Studientag,dass bedeutet natürlich büffeln bis zum umfallen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borre (15. März 2009)

Wenn man es empfängt und es witzig findet, kann man es sich ja antun, ich find Family Guy besser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Borre schrieb:


> ich find Family Guy besser!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Beides sehr geil!


----------



## Skatero (15. März 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend Skatero


----------



## Borre (15. März 2009)

Abend


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

jetzt haun se alle wieder ab :O nur weil ich nix poste

nabend skatero

lg


----------



## Skatero (15. März 2009)

Nein ich komme, weil du nichts postest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nur weil ich nix poste


Du hast es erfasst!!


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Pommes!


----------



## Borre (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Beides sehr geil!



Ich bevorzuge das von mir genannte.
Bei Little Britain kann ich nicht lachen. ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Du Pflaume postest doch eh nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab nunmal auch andere foren zu befriedigen und mir längere texte durchzulesen^^


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

uhhh eine Flasche Pommes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Borre (15. März 2009)

Sowas kennt man hier also auch. Herrlich.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Oder doch eher Bockwurst?


----------



## Borre (15. März 2009)

Warum eigentlich Pommes?
Bezogen auf Jácks.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Warum nicht?


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2009)

Bin zocken,die sind eh schon alle schlafen. :'D


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Bin zocken,die sind eh schon alle schlafen. :'D


Denkst DU! Geh aber ruhig,vermissen tut dich keiner


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Bin zocken,die sind eh schon alle schlafen. :'D


nöö


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Ich zock grad Schach gegen den Pc <3


----------



## Tabuno (15. März 2009)

juhu t7 komplett und gucke gerad the day after tomorrow und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Manoroth (15. März 2009)

was? wer is schon am schlafn?


----------



## Borre (15. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich zock grad Schach gegen den Pc <3




Ein Hund kann Schach, interessant.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was? wer is schon am schlafn?


Du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Apropos: DU lässt dich nochma hier blicken?


----------



## Borre (15. März 2009)

Musik hören und das Forum durchstöbern.


----------



## chopi (15. März 2009)

Borre schrieb:


> Ein Hund kann Schach, interessant.


Nicht wahr?


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> juhu t7 komplett und gucke gerad the day after tomorrow und was macht ihr so?


ich bin drin...  im internet :O

lg


----------



## Skatero (15. März 2009)

Ich spiele jetzt auch Schach. oO


----------



## Manoroth (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo klar why net? kann euch doch net aleine spammen lassen...


ich höhre gerade http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79XXHRBR7jE ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich bin drin...  im internet :O
> 
> lg


The Hunter hat tolle Grafik und brauch nichtmal hohe Anforderungen ==> lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Mano:
Hmm in den letzten paar Tagen warst net mehr hier....


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

omg schachepidemie :O

lg


----------



## Borre (15. März 2009)

Tah Minesweeper ftw.


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

Ich geh šçh&#322;&#261;fëñ


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Ich geh &#353;çh&#322;&#261;fëñ


Nacht Kronas


----------



## Manoroth (15. März 2009)

ne ich war eher die letzten 2 monate etwa nemmer hier^^


----------



## Borre (15. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Ich geh šçh&#322;&#261;fëñ




Gute Nacht.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne ich war eher die letzten 2 monate etwa nemmer hier^^


Nö,warst immer mal spät nachts hier.
Warum kommst aufeinma back? hee?


----------



## Manoroth (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,warst immer mal spät nachts hier.
> Warum kommst aufeinma back? hee?



langeweile was sonst?^^


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

kauf dir en zauberwürfel :O

lg


----------



## Siu (15. März 2009)

Schlafen müsste ich auch ma bald... warte aber noch auf Anruf von Freundin


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> langeweile was sonst?^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du Langweiler


----------



## Manoroth (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Du Langweiler



ja ne das prob is, ich bin wider ma musik süchtig und dann kann cih net gamen oder so.. also langeweile^^


----------



## Skatero (15. März 2009)

Wieso... Musik + Gamen = Gut


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ja ne das prob is, ich bin wider ma musik süchtig und dann kann cih net gamen oder so.. also langeweile^^


Du bist mir einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gamen+Musik geht doch o_O


----------



## Manoroth (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist mir einer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei wow oder so jo aber net bei egoshootern^^ da werd ich sonnst immer überfahrn^^


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

jo könnt mir Css DM ohne rockmusik garned vorstellen 

lg

Edit: aso du spielst classic, na stimmt da is sound wichtig


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bei wow oder so jo aber net bei egoshootern^^ da werd ich sonnst immer überfahrn^^


Überfahren? o_O


----------



## Manoroth (15. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> jo könnt mir Css DM ohne rockmusik garned vorstellen
> 
> lg



iih rock....


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Überfahren? o_O


halo lawl


----------



## Manoroth (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Überfahren? o_O



bf, crysis etc^^ da is son jeep im rücken relativ ungesund^^


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bf, crysis etc^^ da is son jeep im rücken relativ ungesund^^


Achso ok :>
Crysis - bah ><


----------



## Skatero (15. März 2009)

lol


----------



## Manoroth (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso ok :>
> Crysis - bah ><



hey crysis macht fun^^


----------



## Borre (15. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> lol



Wahrscheinlich wussten die selbst nicht was die tun, warum und wie sie dahin gekommen sind.


----------



## Manoroth (15. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> lol



das kannste laut sagen... da wär ich ja ncoh besser und hab noch nie son instrumend inner hand gehalten^^


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey crysis macht fun^^


Naja... Storytechnisch arm wie Tetris ><


----------



## Skatero (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja... Storytechnisch arm wie Tetris ><


Beleidige nie wieder Tetris! lol


----------



## Manoroth (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja... Storytechnisch arm wie Tetris ><



egal grafik is schön und das geballere macht fun

und multiplayer sowiso


----------



## Skatero (15. März 2009)

... gutes Lied


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

So gute nacht Hier,ich geh off


----------



## Skatero (15. März 2009)

Nacht Razyl


----------



## Mefisthor (15. März 2009)

Skatero yaaay \m/ *headbang*

lg


----------



## Borre (15. März 2009)

Nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So gute nacht Hier,ich geh off


byebye


----------



## Crackmack (15. März 2009)

Legalize it *sing*

dumdidum


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Legalize it *sing*
> 
> dumdidum


waaaaah 
wo warstn du


----------



## Skatero (15. März 2009)

Nein Crackmack. Hör auf damit. Es reicht.


----------



## Crackmack (15. März 2009)

Hier war ich  :O


aja bob marley ftw O.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. März 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hier war ich  :O


nix hier, du hast doch die ganze zeit nur wow gesuchtelt und uns nur ab und zu nen sprälichen besuch abgestattet :<


----------



## Skatero (15. März 2009)

Du hast Seite 3000 verpasst. Haha


----------



## Crackmack (15. März 2009)

:>


----------



## Borre (15. März 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> aja bob marley ftw O.O




Ich bekomm plötzlich Lust auf Räucherzeug und Reggea.


----------



## Crackmack (15. März 2009)

Das is s schlecht


----------



## Crackmack (15. März 2009)

und ich lad hier schon seit ner stunde runes of magic patches runter -.- obwohl ich die cd vom buffedheft hab


----------



## Tabuno (15. März 2009)

Bleib lieber bei WoW falls du genauso wie ich kein Bock zu leveln hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borre (15. März 2009)

Nein nimm LotRO. ;D


----------



## Skatero (15. März 2009)

Warhammer!

Vielleicht hat er ja auch kein Geld mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann... kA


----------



## Crackmack (15. März 2009)

So ma meinen schami lvln mit dem hab ich ja heut die MH faustaffe geninjat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. März 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So ma meinen schami lvln mit dem hab ich ja heut die MH faustaffe geninjat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Faustaffe? 
Naja egal ich geh mal offline. gn8 ihr alle


----------



## Crackmack (15. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. März 2009)

bin au ma wech ciao


----------



## Borre (15. März 2009)

K


Ich geh dann auch gleich, Gute Nacht.


----------



## Crackmack (15. März 2009)

was heisst hier k ? :O naja n8


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Guten Abend =O


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. März 2009)

Die haben meinen Smiley aus der Sig gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Nabend.

Na und?


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Die haben meinen Smiley aus der Sig gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du armer Tabuno...
/trost
und Abend Mookuh


----------



## chopi (16. März 2009)

Tach Kinder.


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> Na und?


Abend Skatero


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Die haben meinen Smiley aus der Sig gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh noez!


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Die haben meinen Smiley aus der Sig gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



welchen?


----------



## Oonâgh (16. März 2009)

Ihr Armen!
Namd erstma so..

Hab ne hier mal so ne Art Rundfrage, wir sollen morgen in Englisch eine Art Theater bzw Satire spielen - improvisiert.
Da ich die Rolle des Zahnarztes *wuhahahaha* übernehmen werde, ich aber grundsätzlich mit fast nichts zufrieden bin, wollt ich mal von euch so hören, was ihr bei Zahnärzten so garnicht mögen würdet.
zB zittrige Hände, totale Schusseligkeit, schlechte Augen etc...

Cheers!


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

abend skatero, chopi, tabuno, razyl und brille


----------



## Oonâgh (16. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend skatero, chopi, tabuno, razyl und brille



.... =(


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Glaub an dich. Du bist perferkt dafür geeignet.

Edit: Siehst du, was ich meine? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> welchen?


das use google teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

moin


----------



## Oonâgh (16. März 2009)

Oh danke xD


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das use google teil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da ist aber immer noch eines.


----------



## chopi (16. März 2009)

Ich such grad die Crash bandicoot titelmusik,find aber nichts ,_,


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das use google teil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sei nicht traurig Tabuno :>

@ Kronas: Abend


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

Und Abend Oonâgh 

dich hab ních zu spät gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (16. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Edit: Siehst du, was ich meine?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grrr ja ^^



mookuh schrieb:


> Und Abend Oonâgh
> 
> dich hab ních zu spät gelesen
> 
> ...



Hab ich mir irgendwie gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Und Abend Oonâgh
> 
> dich hab ních zu spät gelesen
> 
> ...


und mich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

Abend Kronas


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Abend Kronas


geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Dich hat er absichtlich nicht gegrüsst.


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dich hat er absichtlich nicht gegrüsst.


pah bekam sogar nen extragruß^^

höhö 2,9k posts


----------



## Oonâgh (16. März 2009)

Hm nundenn, da hier gleich eh wieder alles weggespamt is, entspanne ich bei nem Ründchen Fejd und les noch bissle was, bis spädör ;>


----------



## Tabuno (16. März 2009)

Das bewegt sich aber net so pew pew.^^


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> pah bekam sogar nen extragruß^^
> 
> höhö 2,9k posts


GZ zu deinen 2,9k :>


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dich hat er absichtlich nicht gegrüsst.



Kronas grüss ich immer sobald ichs les 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Ihhhh.
Eind Döner der spricht.


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ihhhh.
> Eind Döner der spricht.


LASS DIE KUH IN RUHE!


----------



## Mefisthor (16. März 2009)

omg wie blöd muss man sein wenn man seine Xbox 360 verbrät weil die überhitzt war weils die ganze zeit direkt an der wand war. ... dann zu microsoft schicken, heut kommts an und gleich an die Wand stellen -.- ich hab so nen blöden stiefbruder Oo

lg


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Ich sehe hier keine Kuh.


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier keine Kuh.


Lass meine Mookuh in ruhe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Du willst sie doch nur alleine essen! Aber schau doch wie dick die ist. Die genügt für 2 Familien.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> omg wie blöd muss man sein wenn man seine Xbox 360 verbrät weil die überhitzt war weils die ganze zeit direkt an der wand war. ... dann zu microsoft schicken, heut kommts an und gleich an die Wand stellen -.- ich hab so nen blöden stiefbruder Oo
> 
> lg


ahahahahaha^^

sry, aber das ist schon hart :>


----------



## Tabuno (16. März 2009)

voll lächerlich wie hier threads geclosed werden das amoklauf teil weil leute meinten sie müssen über cs streiten und beim google spiel wegen cheeseburger Oo


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> omg wie blöd muss man sein wenn man seine Xbox 360 verbrät weil die überhitzt war weils die ganze zeit direkt an der wand war. ... dann zu microsoft schicken, heut kommts an und gleich an die Wand stellen -.- ich hab so nen blöden stiefbruder Oo
> 
> lg




omg

meine hat bis jetzt nur mal ne CD geschreddert..


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du willst sie doch nur alleine essen! Aber schau doch wie dick die ist. Die genügt für 2 Familien.


Nein,ich beschütze die Kuh. Dafür ist zu symphatisch :>

@ Tabuno: naja beim Amoklauf schon... ich hab mich nur aufgeregt über die GTA diskussion *g*


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Beim Googlespiel war es ja klar und verständlich. Beim Amoklauf"teil" waren auch die Chatter Schuld.


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein,ich beschütze die Kuh. Dafür ist zu symphatisch :>
> 
> @ Tabuno: naja beim Amoklauf schon... ich hab mich nur aufgeregt über die GTA diskussion *g*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Razyl und Kronas wollen mich nicht mehr grillen


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Mehr für mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mehr für mich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nichts gibts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mehr für mich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Lass die Kuh in ruhe!


----------



## Mefisthor (16. März 2009)

kann man stiefbrüder umtauschen lassen ?

lg


----------



## xXElfaronXx (16. März 2009)

Die Kuh bleibt am Leben! ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> kann man stiefbrüder umtauschen lassen ?
> 
> lg


jo


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> kann man stiefbrüder umtauschen lassen ?
> 
> lg


Nur innerhalb der festgeschrieben Laufzeit von 2 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Nur mit Quittung.


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> kann man stiefbrüder umtauschen lassen ?
> 
> lg



Wo haste in den gekauft?


----------



## Tabuno (16. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wo haste in den gekauft?


Ich vermute mal Kik.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (16. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wo haste in den gekauft?



Muss wohl ein billig Laden gewesen sein


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal Kik.


Tja daa..
Bei Aldi geht das schneller dann


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Ich bevorzuge Denner.


----------



## Siu (16. März 2009)

Kurzen Guten Abend :>


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Kurzen Guten Abend :>


Dann sag ich auch nur Kurz Guten Abend


----------



## xXElfaronXx (16. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Kurzen Guten Abend :>



Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

Abend Siu


----------



## Mefisthor (16. März 2009)

hmm verdammt wir sind schon über die 2 Jahre raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Quittung hab ich au nimmer also kann ichs eh vergessen -.-

ne denn hab ich ausm Computershop, is von Intel, der hat eben immer seine rechenfehler im hirn

lg


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

@ Tabuno such doch mal nach Ersatzteilen

@ Skatero  Grill den Hasen der reicht für dich auch


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> @ Skatero  Grill den Hasen der reicht für dich auch


Jop,und lass die beste Kuh im Forum am leben


----------



## Oonâgh (16. März 2009)

Quak Oo..
Re wie Bambi und Nabend an die, die noch so eingetrudelt sind ;>


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

Hat jemand ein Thema über das wir reden können?


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Über Grüne Brille:
Mädchen oder Junge? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. März 2009)

Langweiliges Thema


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Mädchen. Nächstes Thema!


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

Nach dem Artikel ( *die* Brille) weiblich


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mädchen. Nächstes Thema!


Woher weißt das so genau?


----------



## Oonâgh (16. März 2009)

Weil da Stroh liegt, würde ich sagen ...


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Steht (edit sagt stand) in ihrem Profil. 
Und alles passt einfach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Weil da Stroh liegt, würde ich sagen ...


warum hast du ne maske auf?


----------



## xXElfaronXx (16. März 2009)

Warum hast du ne maske auf?


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum hast du ne Brille auf?


Fixed


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

Ich bin erst mal off.

Ich muss morgen ausgeschlafen sein für meine GFS 

Viel Spaß euch noch


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fixed


na, sind ma heute abend wieder ganz witzig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8 kuh


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na, sind ma heute abend wieder ganz witzig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Immer doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du brillchen im Rosakleid 

Nacht Kuh


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Razyl...

Das war nicht witzig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Immer doch
> ...


so das is witzig ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Razyl...
> 
> Das war nicht witzig.
> 
> ...


Hab ich auch nie behauptet =O


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na, sind ma heute abend wieder ganz witzig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Immer doch
> ...






Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nie behauptet =O


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nie behauptet =O


Doch hast du.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. März 2009)

ich find alles lustig und fall hier gleich vom stuhl   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

>< Brille....


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> >< Brille....


>< Razyl...


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> >< Razyl...


BRILLCHEN!


----------



## Mefisthor (16. März 2009)

>< Staatsverschuldung

ohhh Themacrash :O

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> >< Staatsverschuldung
> 
> ohhh Themacrash :O
> 
> lg


du C-C-C-C-Combobreaker


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich find alles lustig und fall hier gleich vom stuhl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mach du das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du C-C-C-C-Combobreaker


Brille bricht alle Rekorde in der Arena o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille bricht alle Rekorde in der Arena o_O


...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schweiz.





neo1986 schrieb:


> LOL wo wohnst du den???


Das ist lustig!


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Brille bricht sich nur dei eigenen Knochen. Mehr nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mein Totaler Ernst


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mein Totaler Ernst


*stille*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9tmoYDTlNE


----------



## riesentrolli (16. März 2009)

ich danke meinen eltern und jesus christus.

peace!


----------



## Borre (16. März 2009)

Abend. =D


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *stille*


Ja,sag uns deine Arenatricks!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja,sag uns deine Arenatricks!


spiel hunter/pala und du hast inst. 2k noch fragen? 



Spoiler



und nein, ich spiel net diese kombo


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> spiel hunter/pala und du hast inst. 2k noch fragen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja,wieso spielst du das net? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja,wieso spielst du das net?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weil das nicht wirklich ne herausforderung ist?


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> weil das nicht wirklich ne herausforderung ist?


Wärst aber doch Erfolgreicher,ohne dich anzustrengen. Und mit welchen Team bist du unterwegs? UNd darf ich in deine Gilde?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wärst aber doch Erfolgreicher,ohne dich anzustrengen. Und mit welchen Team bist du unterwegs? UNd darf ich in deine Gilde?


wtf? sachma dir ist echt langweilig oder


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wtf? sachma dir ist echt langweilig oder


Nö,wieso?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,wieso?


1. das weisste alles scho aus icq
2. das mit der gilde... *hust*


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. das weisste alles scho aus icq
> 2. das mit der gilde... *hust*


1. Hö echt? Hmm, Schami war was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Ach du hast immer noch keine =O


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Hö echt? Hmm, Schami war was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. abwechselnd z.t. auch wieder icemage
2. nöppel


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. abwechselnd z.t. auch wieder icemage
> 2. nöppel


1. Ahja da war das
2. Och Brille,wieso das denn net?


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Wie peinlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Ahja da war das
> 2. Och Brille,wieso das denn net?


1.jap
2. weisste doch noch aus icq :S


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1.jap
> 2. weisste doch noch aus icq :S


1. Hm was muss hier noch hin grml
2. Such dir doch eine.Brillen mag (fast) jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Hm was muss hier noch hin grml
> 2. Such dir doch eine.Brillen mag (fast) jeder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1. eindeutig werbung!
2. ma guck0rn


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. eindeutig werbung!
> 2. ma guck0rn


1. Nett,für welche Firma?
2. joa,aber mit Brille gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Nett,für welche Firma?
> 2. joa,aber mit Brille gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1. mach rnd im telefonbuch
2. aber immer doch


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. mach rnd im telefonbuch
> 2. aber immer doch


1. Hab grad keins zur Hand =O
2. Am ende landeste bei "Déâthróûgés Ârmèé"


----------



## Mefisthor (16. März 2009)

ihr seid doch krank 0o

lg


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ihr seid doch krank 0o
> 
> lg


Nicht wirklich,ich bin Gesund :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Hab grad keins zur Hand =O
> 2. Am ende landeste bei "Déâthróûgés Ârmèé"


1. damned
2. hey da wollt ich schon immer hin! gute idee



Mefisthor schrieb:


> ihr seid doch krank 0o
> 
> lg


joa


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. damned
> 2. hey da wollt ich schon immer hin! gute idee


1. Joa leider
2. Ich acuh,aber die haben mich net genommen, zu wenig Akzente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Nickname


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Eindeutig. oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Joa leider
> 2. Ich acuh,aber die haben mich net genommen, zu wenig Akzente
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1. klau dir halt eins
2. já dàs sóllté kêìn Prôblém sèîn


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. klau dir halt eins
> 2. já dàs sóllté kêìn Prôblém sèîn


1. Um 22.00 uhr nen Buch klauen? Muss nicht sein,danke trotzdem für den tipp
2. ja Aber wollte keine 8 Euro für ne Änderung zahlen von Darano zu Dârânó


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Um 22.00 uhr nen Buch klauen? Muss nicht sein,danke trotzdem für den tipp
> 2. ja Aber wollte keine 8 Euro für ne Änderung zahlen von Darano zu Dârânó


1. klar
2. oh noez


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. klar
> 2. oh noez


1. Hmm,wollte eigentlich nie Dieb werden... aber wenn du meinst..
2. Ja, ich weiß. Aber was soll man machen,ich drück dir aber die Daumen für die Aufnahme


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Hmm,wollte eigentlich nie Dieb werden... aber wenn du meinst..
> 2. Ja, ich weiß. Aber was soll man machen,ich drück dir aber die Daumen für die Aufnahme


1.^^
2. ja ich hoffe es. ich wollte immer in eine imbaroxxxxorgilde mit leuten wie shádôwdêáth, dèâdkillôr, etc


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1.^^
> 2. ja ich hoffe es. ich wollte immer in eine imbaroxxxxorgilde mit leuten wie shádôwdêáth, dèâdkillôr, etc


1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Jop,die sollen sogar Naxx 1. Boss schon down haben.


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

+++++++Sondermeldung+++++++++
Brille ist wieder männlich OMG!
Schon wieder ne OP Brille - wer bezahlten das alles?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> +++++++Sondermeldung+++++++++
> Brille ist wieder männlich OMG!
> Schon wieder ne OP Brille - wer bezahlten das alles?


kasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Privatversichert?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Privatversichert?


stani


----------



## Mefisthor (16. März 2009)

lol ham beide ICQ, quatschen au da aber reden hier als einzige im nachtschwärmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> stani


Was fürn Ding? xD
Und brille,kannst du dich net entscheiden ob du männlein oder weiblein sein willst?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was fürn Ding? xD
> Und brille,kannst du dich net entscheiden ob du männlein oder weiblein sein willst?


standard.
doch. männlein! lawl


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> lol ham beide ICQ, quatschen au da aber reden hier als einzige im nachtschwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Irgendwer muss den Thread am leben ja halten


----------



## Mefisthor (16. März 2009)

na ich bin wech, muss mir noch das halbe BWL buch reinziehn, kein gras mehr da, aber ich lern davor lieber noch, zuerst rauchen wär ned so schlau 

lg


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

@ Brille:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja bin auch off,nacht euch hier schlaft gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie sie alle abziehen! ^^


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie sie alle abziehen! ^^


Ich bin müde.
Mano hat bis eben genervt etc. ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin müde.
> Mano hat bis eben genervt etc. ><


wieso? musste er diesma ins krankenhaus? xD


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso? musste er diesma ins krankenhaus? xD


Ne,wegen was anderen , ist auch net wichtig


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne,wegen was anderen , ist auch net wichtig


ok, dann gn8^^


----------



## Mefisthor (16. März 2009)

so hab mich geschlechtsumwandeln lassen, ging recht fix, ava entsprechend angepasst


----------



## Crackmack (16. März 2009)

LEGALIZE IT!!!11,8051232123NULLKOMMAACHTACHTNULLelf :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> so hab mich geschlechtsumwandeln lassen, ging recht fix, ava entsprechend angepasst


boah du heizze chiqqa


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> LEGALIZE IT!!!11,8051232123NULLKOMMAACHTACHTNULLelf :>


Nimm weniger Drogen okay? So nun wech hier


----------



## Mefisthor (16. März 2009)

so jetzt bin ich weg (achja hab mein hirn auch noch auf w umstellen lassen, war nen ganzes stück arbeitm soviel hirnmasse rausnehmen is kein einfaches ding :O ohh alle frauen hassn mich hier jetzt)

ciiao

KiZZ


----------



## Crackmack (16. März 2009)

Razyl du nap nimm du MEHR drogen :O


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

So ich verabschiede mich mal.

@Crack: Hör auf damit.
@Razyl: Ja weg mit dir.
@Brîllé: Was bist du jetzt?
@Mefisthor: KiZZ 

(Oh das wa mir gerade penlich.)

Gn8 @ All


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl du nap nimm du MEHR drogen :O


Ich nehme keinen Drogen,grundsätzlich nicht!
Aber anscheinen nimmst du zuviele davon + WoW ==> Wann hast du dich zuletzt geduscht? 

Abend und so


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Guten Abend :>


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Nabend


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Abend Skatero


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

So ruhig hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ruhig hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gieve halt themaaaa


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Heute nur wir drei da?

edit: Ah Brille ist auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abend Brille


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gieve halt themaaaa


Wieso hat dich deine Katze immer noch nicht getötet? tolles thema wa?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Heute nur wir drei da?
> 
> edit: Ah Brille ist auch da
> 
> ...


abend



Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso hat dich deine Katze immer noch nicht getötet? tolles thema wa?


...


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Nein.


----------



## Falathrim (17. März 2009)

Wie ich schon wieder Aggro werde...Frontal 21..."Am Abend vor dem Amoklauf spielte Tim K. wie so oft wieder ein Gewaltcomputerspiel...Far Cry 2"...blah

ARGH!


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso hat dich deine Katze immer noch nicht getötet? tolles thema wa?




Er behandelt sie einfach zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brille,meinste wir bekommen das durch den Zoll? Und bekommen wir das als Handgepäck im Flugzeug?


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Abend Falathrim


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille,meinste wir bekommen das durch den Zoll? Und bekommen wir das als Handgepäck im Flugzeug?


wir sagen einfach, dass ist unser onkel 3. grades aus schottland


----------



## Falathrim (17. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Abend Falathrim


Moin


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wir sagen einfach, dass ist unser onkel 3. grades aus schottland


Hmm ob das klappt. Meinste nicht,die Wachleute bemerken das die Statue weg ist?


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Brille,meinste wir bekommen das durch den Zoll? Und bekommen wir das als Handgepäck im Flugzeug?



Ist das nicht die Statue vor dem Blizzardgebäude?

Kann ich die mir mal ausleihen wenn ihr sie mitnehmt? :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm ob das klappt. Meinste nicht,die Wachleute bemerken das die Statue weg ist?


never


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die Statue vor dem Blizzardgebäude?
> 
> Kann ich die mir mal ausleihen wenn ihr sie mitnehmt? :>


Vergiss es,die kommt auf meinen Bildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Brille:
Nicht? Und wie bekommen wir die dort weg? Haste ne IDee?


----------



## Kangrim (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vergiss es,die kommt auf meinen Bildschirm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mietet euch einen Transformer!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> Nicht? Und wie bekommen wir die dort weg? Haste ne IDee?


du trägst, ich schau zu? oO


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du trägst, ich schau zu? oO


Ich trag das... k.A wieviel kilo vieh alleine? Willst du mich verarschen? Hast du jedenfalls nen großen ranzen oder Sack wo wir es reinstopfen können?


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vergiss es,die kommt auf meinen Bildschirm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soll ich sie ablenken? Die haben sicher noch nie ne tanzende Kuh gesehen


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Soll ich sie ablenken? Die haben sicher noch nie ne tanzende Kuh gesehen


Wär ne Idee,nur könnten sie dich dann verarbeiten... und das will ich nicht


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich trag das... k.A wieviel kilo vieh alleine? Willst du mich verarschen? Hast du jedenfalls nen großen ranzen oder Sack wo wir es reinstopfen können?


großen sack hab ich... haha (zomg was ein witz ololololol)

hm ich nehm eifnach den eastpack


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Oder eine gegrill... Nein vergiss es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> großen sack hab ich... haha (zomg was ein witz ololololol)
> 
> hm ich nehm eifnach den eastpack


zum 1: Ahja... nimmste den mit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zum 2: ahja... meinste die haben dort nen Gabelstapler womit wir das ding mitnehmen können?


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wär ne Idee,nur könnten sie dich dann verarbeiten... und das will ich nicht



Hmm schickt Skatero als Ablenkung. Ein Warhammer-Spieler jagen sie sicher zum Teufel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> zum 2: ahja... meinste die haben dort nen Gabelstapler womit wir das ding mitnehmen können?


jap!


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> zum 1: Ahja... nimmste den mit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. öhh
2. Meinst du die Kuh?


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jap!


Cool,kannst du sowas fahren?

@ Skatero: Deswegen Quote ich die Brille?!
@ Mookuh: hmm joa,ihr beide stirbt und Brille und ich haben die tolle Figur.


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> 2. Meinst du die Kuh?



Ich kann selber laufen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Cool,kannst du sowas fahren?
> 
> @ Skatero: Deswegen Quote ich die Brille?!
> @ Mookuh: hmm joa,ihr beide stirbt und Brille und ich haben die tolle Figur.


klar ich kann allös!!
skatero hat halt keine bitch am start... ey...ey
"ihr beide stirbt" ? lawl


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Mookuh: hmm joa,ihr beide stirbt und Brille und ich haben die tolle Figur.



Phh ich wart bei dir zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Wer will schon diese Figur?


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wer will schon diese Figur?


Ich? Hallo so ein orcschamane ist sicherlich nice.

@ Brille:
ja selbst bemerkt,zuviele chatfenster offen,ich dreh gleich durch


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Ich will doch keine WoW-figur.


----------



## Oonâgh (17. März 2009)

Namd ihr Spammer.. Mag mir irgendwer von euch bei Java sagen, wie man die Begriffe Schnittstelle und Implementierung erklären könnte? Oo


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich will doch keine WoW-figur.


Ach du und dein Warhammer. Ich hab die Trial version gespielt und UAH,ne danke...
Da bin ich froh das ich mit MMORPGS abgeschlossen habe


----------



## Kangrim (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach du und dein Warhammer. Ich hab die Trial version gespielt und UAH,ne danke...
> Da bin ich froh das ich mit MMORPGS abgeschlossen habe



Hello Kitty online"!


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich will doch keine WoW-figur.



Such dir ne Warhammer-Figur zum klauen


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Ich such mir gleich eine Kuh zum Schlachten.


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich such mir gleich eine Kuh zum Schlachten.


Lass die Kuh in ruhe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (17. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Such dir ne Warhammer-Figur zum klauen


Gibts hunderte von, ganze Sammlungen. Sind sicher mehr wert als die olle Figur.

Tabletop und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Gibts hunderte von, ganze Sammlungen. Sind sicher mehr wert als die olle Figur.
> 
> Tabletop und so
> 
> ...


aber sicherlich nicht so groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und warhammer... Pah ><


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Und Razyl... PAH!


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und Razyl... PAH!


Warhammer 40k ist viel toller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> aber sicherlich nicht so groß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt. Mickrig das olle Ding da. Gabs sicherlich schon größere von Warhammer. Wenn ich mir da alleine die Teile anschaue, die bei mir im Karstadt rumstehen für Dawn of War 2 ( WARHAMMER 40k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Also sry...Schwanzvergleich Warhammer - Warcraft wird nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und Razyl... PAH!



Razyl... Toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Stimmt. Mickrig das olle Ding da. Gabs sicherlich schon größere von Warhammer. Wenn ich mir da alleine die Teile anschaue, die bei mir im Karstadt rumstehen für Dawn of War 2 ( WARHAMMER 40k
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jop,aus Pappe 
Und Warhammer und Warcraft... naja ich mag Warcraft mehr,Warhammer ist so.. naja... komisch


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Razyl du du du. Naja du weisst schon.


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Razyl du du du. Naja du weisst schon.


Ich bin toll - sagt die Mookuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Es ist ja auch nur eine Kuh.


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch nur eine Kuh.


Aber besser als du allemal


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Wenn ich ihn esse, bin ich aber noch besser.


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber besser als du allemal






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Skatero: Nein, da wirst du nur gehauen...


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn ich ihn esse, bin ich aber noch besser.


Du tust die Kuh nicht anrühren,sonst rühr ich deinen WAR account an!


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Bewundern meinst du?


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bewundern meinst du?



Löschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Und wie will er den Account löschen?


----------



## chopi (17. März 2009)

wohoo,neues Spiel...Code ist zwar geklaut


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

Deinen War account bewundere ich sicherlich nicht!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und wie will er den Account löschen?


ungefähr so, wie der spielt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC19ajJ3K5Q


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> wohoo,neues Spiel...Code ist zwar geklaut


Toooo Easy


----------



## chopi (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Toooo Easy


Jup,wollt ja auch nur ein Tut nachbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> wohoo,neues Spiel...Code ist zwar geklaut



schon fertig...


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Jup,wollt ja auch nur ein Tut nachbauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach komm,das kann ruhig schwerer sein. Mach die Tunnel so eng das man nicht mehr durchkommt,und biet eine vergrößerung der Tunnel an für 10 Euro im Monat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm,das kann ruhig schwerer sein. Mach die Tunnel so eng das man nicht mehr durchkommt,und biet eine vergrößerung der Tunnel an für 10 Euro im Monat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"Später..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ungefähr so, wie der spielt:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC19ajJ3K5Q


Was soll mit dem sein?


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> "Später..."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ChopiCraft
Ich wette das läuft Wow den Rang ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was soll mit dem sein?


so wird er deinen acc löschen


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Kapier ich nicht.


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kapier ich nicht.


Vielleicht ist das der Sinn....


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das der Sinn....


exakt!


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> exakt!


Ich kenn dich halt zu gut Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kenn dich halt zu gut Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jop! :<

naja egal, bin ma off, noch lernen -___-

bis morgen


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jop! :<
> 
> naja egal, bin ma off, noch lernen -___-
> 
> bis morgen


Was? Nein!
Bleibt hieeeeer lass mich nicht mit Skatero alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schlaf gut Brille,lern brav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Haha!


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jop! :<
> 
> naja egal, bin ma off, noch lernen -___-
> 
> bis morgen



Bye

viel spaß dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was? Nein!
> Bleibt hieeeeer lass mich nicht mit Skatero alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin doch auch noch da


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> bin doch auch noch da


JUHUU Brave Kuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. März 2009)

Wo die Kuh,ist meistens auch milch...die is aber afk/dnd


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Kann man Milch essen?


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kann man Milch essen?



Nein, Milch trinkt man...


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Achso!


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2009)

So bye bye ihrs schlaft gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So bye bye ihrs schlaft gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nacht


Ich bin dann auch mal weg
Viel Spaß euch noch


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Nacht Razyl
Nacht mookuh


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. März 2009)

Slow down everyone you're moving to fast...


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2009)

Ich bin auch mal off. Gn8


----------



## Huntermoon (17. März 2009)

nabend


----------



## Huntermoon (18. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> nabend


weil keiner mit mir reden will(und ich müde bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) leg ich mich jetzt schlafen...
nacht


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2009)

YEEEEEEEEEEES HE CAN!
Abend


----------



## Huntermoon (18. März 2009)

abend


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

RAZYL ICH HASSE DICH ICH SITZE HIER SEIT FÜNF MINUTEN MIT F5 IM ANSCHLAG UND GRADE ALS SERVERZEIT 21:00 AUFPLOPPT POSTEST DU! >.<


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> RAZYL ICH HASSE DICH ICH SITZE HIER SEIT FÜNF MINUTEN MIT F5 IM ANSCHLAG UND GRADE ALS SERVERZEIT 21:00 AUFPLOPPT POSTEST DU! >.<





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siehste mal
Aber danke für das Kompliment


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jeden tag das gleiche die nächsten male komm ich später^^


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> jeden tag das gleiche die nächsten male komm ich später^^


Mach das.
Bald kannste immer als 1. posten... denn bald bin ich ne woche weg


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mach das.
> Bald kannste immer als 1. posten... denn bald bin ich ne woche weg


juhu er verschwindet!


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> juhu er verschwindet!


Nur ne woche - sche** Klassenfahrt


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur ne woche - sche** Klassenfahrt


wohin


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wohin


Öhem irgendwo Sachsen. 4 Tage schlafen und ich habs überlebt yes^^


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem irgendwo Sachsen. 4 Tage schlafen und ich habs überlebt yes^^


lol hab erst gelesen '4 mal schlafen dann hab ichs überlebt' wie son kleinkind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lol hab erst gelesen '4 mal schlafen dann hab ichs überlebt' wie son kleinkind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


??
Naja,ich weiß jetzt schon was nach 2 Tagen los ist... mind. 4 Leute können wieder abreißen weil sie sich betrunken haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ??
> Naja,ich weiß jetzt schon was nach 2 Tagen los ist... mind. 4 Leute können wieder abreißen weil sie sich betrunken haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (18. März 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Silenzz (18. März 2009)

Tach


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


hallöle



Silenzz schrieb:


> Tach


hallöle


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wird wirklich so sein,manche decken sich jetzt schon ein Mit alk...
Tequilla etc...

@ Skatero,Silenzz:
Abend


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wird wirklich so sein,manche decken sich jetzt schon ein Mit alk...
> Tequilla etc...
> 
> @ Skatero,Silenzz:
> Abend


und lass mich raten: is verboten?


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und lass mich raten: is verboten?


Jop,da es vor ein 4 Jahren nen Vorfall gab das sich einige recht heftig betrunken haben und naja sich bei der Polizei ausnüchtern durften ....
Seitdem isses verboten...


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop,da es vor ein 4 Jahren nen Vorfall gab das sich einige recht heftig betrunken haben und naja sich bei der Polizei ausnüchtern durften ....
> Seitdem isses verboten...


rauchfreie alkfreie religiöse schule hier...


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> rauchfreie alkfreie religiöse schule hier...


Rauchen ist erlaubt,aber nur auf den begrenzten Gebieten... aber alk nicht.
Ich sehe schon jetzt vor: Ich wache auf,auf den boden liegen die Alkleichen *g*


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rauchen ist erlaubt,aber nur auf den begrenzten Gebieten... aber alk nicht.
> Ich sehe schon jetzt vor: Ich wache auf,auf den boden liegen die Alkleichen *g*


mit passender dekoration: leere wodkaflaschen^^


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mit passender dekoration: leere wodkaflaschen^^


Jap,wenn der Lehrer dann reinkommt... oha das gibten geschrei und ich hab Comedy kostenlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap,wenn der Lehrer dann reinkommt... oha das gibten geschrei und ich hab Comedy kostenlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


falls du es mitbekommst und nicht zu den leichen gehörst^^


----------



## Silenzz (18. März 2009)

hoffen wir mal das beste für razy^^


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> falls du es mitbekommst und nicht zu den leichen gehörst^^


A) ich bin nicht so Doof und betrinke mich dort
 trink ich eh allgemein nicht viel alk, nur bei besonderen Anlässen


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> falls du es mitbekommst und nicht zu den leichen gehörst^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9tmoYDTlNE


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> hoffen wir mal das beste für razy^^


achwas einer geht noch, einer geht noch reeein


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> hoffen wir mal das beste für razy^^


Ich trink einen auf deinen namen.... ><


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9tmoYDTlNE


wodka und bier... aua!


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2009)

http://my.buffed.de/groups/2002/view/

Joinen!^^


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/groups/2002/view/
> 
> Joinen!^^


yay lilly is the one and only mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. März 2009)

brrrrreeee un reeee


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrrrreeee un reeee


naaain geh wieder weg


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrrrreeee un reeee


Abend Ren


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> naaain geh wieder weg



böse böse..aber neee, jezz ists zappe hia mit zuggaschlegge!



Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9tmoYDTlNE



lol...auch wenn ich die letzten 6 tage am stück jeden abend mir die kanne gegeben habe, musste ich so zum glück net enden^^


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2009)

So ruhig hier...


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2009)

Gnar
Drecksserver
download dauert solange -.-


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Gnar
> Drecksserver
> download dauert solange -.-


Von was?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Gnar
> Drecksserver
> download dauert solange -.-



und wiedermal ein "nachfragcomment"...

gogo ich will wieder alles wissen, welcher server? was fürn download?


----------



## chopi (18. März 2009)

Hab mir mal Ubuntu reingeschmissen und ich glaub,er zeigt mir die Seite hier in Times new roman an o.0


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2009)

Ich lade die HAWX Demo mit "nur" 500kb/s...


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich lade die HAWX Demo mit "nur" 500kb/s...


Hmm ich habse mit knapp 1,5 mb/s geladen und war enttäuscht das ich sie geladen habe... hab mir mehr davon versprochen


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2009)

Ich will einfach nur ein bissl rumfliegen und ballern... mehr will ich garnicht *gg*


----------



## Blooddrainer (18. März 2009)

Nabend.


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich will einfach nur ein bissl rumfliegen und ballern... mehr will ich garnicht *gg*


Aber die Bodengrafik - oh graus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Panzer sahen manchmal aus wie kleine 2d Texturen :/ Sowas muss nicht sein... Aber sonst isses ganz nett... manchmal TOO easy^^


----------



## Skatero (18. März 2009)

Dann bleib bitte ruhig.
Edit: Vergessen F5 zu drücken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. März 2009)

Blooddrainer schrieb:


> Nabend.


dein name ist doof^^
hab da immer bloodrainer statt blooddrainer gelesen und dachte was willste mit nem blut-rainer -.-  >.<


----------



## Skatero (18. März 2009)

Sagt ja die *hust* Richtige


----------



## Tabuno (18. März 2009)

Blooddrainer schrieb:


> Nabend.


Dich gibts auch noch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr kommt doch alle aus euren Löchern gekrochen...


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

Boah grad 5 Minuten lachflash
Uhu flasche gegen Wand geworfen
Kam in 4 Teilen wieder zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (18. März 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Boah grad 5 Minuten lachflash
> Uhu flasche gegen Wand geworfen
> Kam in 4 Teilen wieder zurück
> 
> ...


du hast nix zu tun oder?^^


----------



## Skatero (18. März 2009)

Abend Kangrim


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nabend


Moin


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2009)

So ich geh dann mal hier off Bye Bye ihrs schlaft gut :>


----------



## Skatero (18. März 2009)

Nacht Razyl


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

Auch mal off, weiter uhu Flasche demolieren


----------



## Skatero (18. März 2009)

Tierquäler.


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2009)

Ololol Papst will Kondome verbieten



Jetzt aber echt off


----------



## Skatero (18. März 2009)

lol das ist nicht sein/dein Ernst oder?^^


----------



## Huntermoon (18. März 2009)

und,was is grad thema?


----------



## Thedynamike (19. März 2009)

Uhu-Flaschen!

Mir ist langweilig, kann nicht schlafen =/


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2009)

Guten Abend und so


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

Guten Abend Jungs und Mädels (und Brillen)

Wie gehts euch so?
Was habt ihr heute so alles gemacht?
(Ein bisschen für Gesprächsstoff sorgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


MfG
Skatero


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

raaaaazyyyyllllll............


----------



## Syane (19. März 2009)

huhu


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> raaaaazyyyyllllll............


Was?


----------



## Syane (19. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend und so


 Hast du eigentlich nen Wecker gestellt auf 20:59 ^^?

*falls die Frage schonma gestellt worden ist sry hab mit der sufu nix gefunden xD*


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was?


wieder das gleiche wie gestern, wann verschwindest du endlich für ne woche^^


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich nen Wecker gestellt auf 20:59 ^^?
> 
> *falls die Frage schonma gestellt worden ist sry hab mit der sufu nix gefunden xD*


Nein,evtl. hat mein Gehirn nen wecker k.A aber ich treffe den Abschicken Button um 21.00 Uhr immer zufällig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Kronas: Noch 1 woche bin ich hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (19. März 2009)

Naja Uri Geller hat auch Mentale Fähigkeiten um Löffels zu verbiegen ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (19. März 2009)

/mädel mode on

hii leutz was geht

KiZZ


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Naja Uri Geller hat auch Mentale Fähigkeiten um Löffels zu verbiegen ^^


Ob er das auch bei Messern schafft...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> /mädel mode on
> 
> hii leutz was geht
> 
> KiZZ


/mädelmode on
warzte heute wiedza mitte girlz inne taun zhoppen gehen?
/mädelmode off


----------



## Mefisthor (19. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> /mädelmode on
> warzte heute wiedza mitte girlz inne taun zhoppen gehen?
> /mädelmode off


also das kann ich jetzt garnich enziiffern =(

biitte red deutsch miit miir   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KiZZ


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> /mädelmode on
> warzte heute wiedza mitte girlz inne taun zhoppen gehen?
> /mädelmode off


WTF?!


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

Salute. Wie gehts dir denn? Was heute gmacht?
Mir gehts gut. Jop.

Erkennt ihr meine Uri Geller Künste?


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> also das kann ich jetzt garnich enziiffern =(
> 
> biitte red deutsch miit miir
> 
> ...


die richtige balance zwischen z und nicht z zu finden ist schwer ;D


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

Ist halt komlpiiziirt. lol


----------



## Mefisthor (19. März 2009)

also da da giitbts auch regiionale diiffernenzen kroni

hiier reden alle mädels miit "ii" und hiin und wiieder z und das schlusswort KiZZ

KiZZ


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

and wii spikk wery guud änglitch


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

yay mefisthor ist wieder ein kerl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sein auge ist blau und sein schachfigurendingsta auch


----------



## Mefisthor (19. März 2009)

/mädel mode off

hab ihc mir lustiger vorgestellt :O

hat das was zu bedeuten wenn jemand einen absolut eindeutigen witz nich kapiert ? Oo  entweder sie is blöd oder nervös. immerhin hat sie mich angeschrieben und ist nachdem ich ihr gesagt hab was der witz is, ganz schnell off gegangen ^^

lg


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> /mädel mode off
> 
> hab ihc mir lustiger vorgestellt :O
> 
> ...


was war denn der witz?
und sie kann auf blöd UND nervös sein^^


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

Sie ist in dich verliebt. oO


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sie ist in dich verliebt. oO


Nicht verwechseln mit hassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (19. März 2009)

Nabend ihr Spambacken ... Wtf mir scheint, ich hab was verpasst? xD


----------



## Mefisthor (19. März 2009)

OOOMMMGGG -.- die is en 98 :O

kein wunder -.- weiß man da schon was ironie is ?

lg


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

Ja Mefisthor ist nach mehreren Operationen wieder männlich. (Ursprungsgeschlecht: Unbekannt)


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> OOOMMMGGG -.- die is en 98 :O
> 
> kein wunder -.- weiß man da schon was ironie is ?
> 
> lg


en 98? im jahr 1998 geboren?^^ also 11 jahre alt?^^


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

Na passt doch perfekt.


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> OOOMMMGGG -.- die is en 98 :O
> 
> kein wunder -.- weiß man da schon was ironie is ?
> 
> lg


98 Geboren? Also erst 11 Jahre alt?


----------



## Oonâgh (19. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> 98 :O



Entweder bin ich gerade brainafk^10 oder du meinst 11? ;D


----------



## Mefisthor (19. März 2009)

yaaa nachdem alle ihren taschenrechner rausgeholt ham um sich hier ned zu blamieren wissen wir sie is 11

hier melden sich ja junge leute an Oo auf der seite gehts um party und saufen und da melden sich 11jährige an Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> yaaa nachdem alle ihren taschenrechner rausgeholt ham um sich hier ned zu blamieren wissen wir sie is 11
> 
> hier melden sich ja junge leute an Oo auf der seite gehts um party und saufen und da melden sich 11jährige an Oo
> 
> lg


zum 1: sie kann auch 10 Sein,ihr Geburtstag muss ja nicht zwingen im januar/februar/märz liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum 2.: Wieso net? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

Welche Seite denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> yaaa nachdem alle ihren taschenrechner rausgeholt ham um sich hier ned zu blamieren wissen wir sie is 11
> 
> hier melden sich ja junge leute an Oo auf der seite gehts um party und saufen und da melden sich 11jährige an Oo
> 
> lg


ich hab 30 sekunden im kopf gerechnet ;D


----------



## Mefisthor (19. März 2009)

Leute gibts Oo ich sollt mir die profile erstma anguggen, die hat en bild von der Hudgens drin, also muss se hässlich sein ^^

lg

@ Skatero, wirst nix mit anfangen können weil das eigentlihc nur Österreicher benutzten http://www.eventshooters.com


----------



## Oonâgh (19. März 2009)

Wenn ich mir die Leute in meinem Alter und jünger anschaue, würde mich das nicht wundern...
Zig Mädels aus meiner Stufe waren schon mit 12 oder 14 in irgendwelchen Clubs abends.. Nicht dass die da nich reinkommen würden Oo
Ganz abgesehen davon fand ich's reeelativ affig


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Leute gibts Oo ich sollt mir die profile erstma anguggen, die hat en bild von der Hudgens drin, also muss se hässlich sein ^^
> 
> lg


mefisthors schlussfolgerungen mal wieder^^


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

Wenn ich wüsste wer "Hudgens" ist...


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüsste wer "Hudgens" ist...


Ebenfalls


----------



## Mefisthor (19. März 2009)

Kronas das is erfahrung, alle mädels die ich bisher angeschriben habe/mich angeschrieben haben und einen promi als anzeigebild hatten waren hässlich ^^ ich mein wer schreibt denn die dann noch an xD

lg


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

vanessa hudgens, siehe google bilder^^


----------



## Mefisthor (19. März 2009)

hab mich vertan das war nich Hudgens aber sicher en promi ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

Jetzt weiss ich mehr... nicht!


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2009)

der name vanessa hudgens kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor, könnte dran liegen dass sich vor nem halben jahr ein kumpel toll fande weil er... ähh... tolle bilder von ihr aufem handy hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> der name vanessa hudgens kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor, könnte dran liegen dass sich vor nem halben jahr ein kumpel toll fande weil er... ähh... tolle bilder von ihr aufem handy hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die er dir dann geschickt hat?


----------



## Mefisthor (19. März 2009)

Kronas ich weiß was du meinst, ich hab bei Google bilder safesearch aus und da warn nur "böse" bilder XD

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. März 2009)

Kennt jemand noch ein paar lustige FF AddOns? Ich hab viel spaß mit dem babelfisch autotranslater


----------



## Mefisthor (19. März 2009)

<< Kein FF fan, hab nur Final Fantasy den realistischen Film da gesehen mit den Geisterviechern da 
und yaaay EMP-Stuff is da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat nur beim annehmen  nich genug bares da jetzt muss ichs mir morgen holn :/ Tisch trifft Kopf kritisch

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. März 2009)

FireFox du Doofnase!


----------



## Mefisthor (19. März 2009)

<< Opera du Koffer :O

mudd dich schon klar ausdrücken :O

lg


----------



## Tabuno (19. März 2009)

Internet Explorer!


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Internet Explorer!




BUUUUH!


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2009)

Opera ftw!


----------



## Tabuno (19. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> BUUUUH!


Lol, look at my avatar.


----------



## Mefisthor (19. März 2009)

> Internet Explorer: Hauptsache Internet






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

FF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Als Ersatz habe ich Chrome und dann IE.

Opera ist ... schlecht.


----------



## Oonâgh (19. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Opera ftw!



Yay!!!

Bei FF muss ich ehrlich gesagt auch passen





Skatero schrieb:


> Opera ist ... schlecht.



komma weil? =(


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Opera ist ... schlecht.


Du hast keine Ahnung.
Bis 3.0 war FF gut aber mit 3.0 wars einfach nur noch mies bah :/
Seitdme opera und der ist richtig flott


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Lol, look at my avatar.


Der liegt da aber ziemlich auffälllig bequem. ZU auffällig.


----------



## Mefisthor (19. März 2009)

jo ich hab 18 Tabs offen und Opera is immer noch schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

Mit mehr als 8 Tabs ist Opera bei mir immer abgestürzt.


----------



## Tabuno (19. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der liegt da aber ziemlich auffälllig bequem. ZU auffällig.


Ich hab meinen Avatar aber lieb.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist doch nach buffed das Erkennungszeichen von jedem User... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/edit: loololol 18 tabs ihr freaks


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mit mehr als 8 Tabs ist Opera bei mir immer abgestürzt.


Lol? ich hab fast 15 Tabs grad offen und Opera lädt die seiten immer noch sehr schnell. Im Gegensatz zum Feuerfuchs


----------



## Mefisthor (19. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mit mehr als 8 Tabs ist Opera bei mir immer abgestürzt.


tja dann machste was falsch ^^

lg


----------



## Oonâgh (19. März 2009)

Dann hast du was falsch gemacht, wenn ich downloade hab ich regelmäßig viele Tabs offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Letztendlich sinds bei mir aber eh selten mehr als vier oder fünf..
Nur Opera gefällt mir vom Design besser als FF und imo startet es einiges schneller - Achja, da wären dann noch die diversen Plugins à la email, IRC .... und die meiner Meinung nach sehr praktische Schnellwahlfunktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2009)

Nun gut ich verabschiede mich in die Nacht.
Schlaft ihr gut und spammt nicht zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (19. März 2009)

Letzteres ist doch eher ein Wunsch als ein Aufruf, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gn8 ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (19. März 2009)

oki papi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8 razyl

lg


----------



## Tabuno (19. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schlaft ihr gut und *spammt n*icht zu viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sagt der richtige
naja gn8


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

gn8 Razyl

Kann man die Ton Aus/An Taste von einer G15 eigentlich entfernen? (zum Putzen)


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. März 2009)

Glaube nicht, zumindest ist es mir bisher nicht gelungen.


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

Und ausgerechnet da ist Sprite untendrannn...................... -.-


----------



## Crackmack (19. März 2009)

Moin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

Ruhe Kiffer.


----------



## Oonâgh (19. März 2009)

Huhu ...
kA hab keine SpecialTasta ^^


----------



## Tabuno (19. März 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Er konsumiert zu viel WoW.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. März 2009)

Babelfisch kennt Kiffer nicht ...


----------



## Crackmack (19. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. März 2009)

geh ich halt wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. März 2009)

ich auch baba


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. März 2009)

Tschuss


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

gn8 ihr


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. März 2009)

Außerdem ist Opera doof, weil ich meine Bookmarks nicht adden kann...


----------



## Oonâgh (19. März 2009)

Bäääääääääääähhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum das nicht?


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. März 2009)

Ich hab ein normales Backup mit Firefox gemacht aber der dämliche Opera kann die Datei nicht lesen.


----------



## Oonâgh (19. März 2009)

Hmmm komisch, hatte in Erinnerung, dass Opera sogar fragt, ob man den Krams vom alten Browser übernehmen will .. Nja, whatever. Ich hau mich mal in die Koje. Bis denne ..
n8


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. März 2009)

Gut nacht


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

Ich bin auch mal off gn8


----------



## Huntermoon (19. März 2009)

nabend.
 noch wer da?


----------



## Huntermoon (19. März 2009)

keiner will mit mir reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja, nacht ihr senftrinker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> geh ich halt wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Komm,du hast doch nur auf deine Chanche gewartet das du wieder abhauen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abend,sch*** tag - ende :/


----------



## Syane (20. März 2009)

Blub?

Och so schlimm war der Tag garnid :>


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. März 2009)

der morgige wird schlimmer -.- Deutsch-KA...


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> der morgige wird schlimmer -.- Deutsch-KA...


Am Samstag?!


----------



## Syane (20. März 2009)

Morgen ist Wochen-ende


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. März 2009)

trotzdem Schule.... des kommt davon wenn man für die Schule zahlt -.-


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> trotzdem Schule.... des kommt davon wenn man für die Schule zahlt -.-


O-O Privatschule?
Du armer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Nabend die Damen ..
Wie gehts wie stehts?


----------



## Syane (20. März 2009)

Lustig ..ich werd dafür bezahlt zur Schule zu gehen ^^ Oder eher ...weil ich dahin gehe Bafög sei Dank ^^


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Pfui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schäm dich!


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

syane: Geb uns was ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Nabend.
Haha ich habe morgen keine Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend.
> Haha ich habe morgen keine Schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch nicht,wie jeden Samstag und Sonntag....


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Jop... hrhrhr


----------



## Syane (20. März 2009)

Ebenso xD Aber hier in Berlin scheint die Sonne mooorgeeen ..d.h. Rausgehen ^-^


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

In Köln schien schon heute die Sonneeee trotz angekündigtem Scheisswetter und irgendwas sagt mir, dass es morgen auch so sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



YAY Party Party


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ebenso xD Aber hier in Berlin scheint die Sonne mooorgeeen ..d.h. Rausgehen ^-^


Sonne scheint hier auch... nur ist es immer noch kalt :/


----------



## Mefisthor (20. März 2009)

heut is bei uns sogar noch schnee gefallen Oo

lg


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Bei uns auch. Aber nur kurz, aber ein richtiger Sturm.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Schnee? Ih .. 

Aber hier, trotz Sonne wars doch bissle frisch, ist schon wahr. So um die 10 Grad.. Das is nicht unbedingt DAS draussen-rumrenn-Wetter. Mit Sonne gehts aber eigentlich. Is dann doch ganz nett warm. Ich mein, hey, Frühlingsanfang! Juhuu .. Stimmung!! O.o

Im Ernst! Die Sonne darf jetzt auch mal ihrer Arbeit folgen! Los los los, hat lange genug geregnet und das kalte Wetter geht mir auf die Nüsse


----------



## Mefisthor (20. März 2009)

naja dafür sind jetzt meine T-Shirts da DD

für mich is heut en subba tag auch wenn mein moped nen platten wegen nagel hat :O

bin schwer am überlegen wie ich mir alk kaufen soll ohne untersatz :/

lg


----------



## Syane (20. März 2009)

Seeeeeeeeeeelber machen Frau Mefisthor


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> bin schwer am überlegen wie ich mir alk kaufen soll ohne untersatz :/


Laufen oder gar keinen kaufen...


----------



## Syane (20. März 2009)

Oder liefern lassen oO wie wärs damit.


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Im Internet bestellen.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Im Internet bestellen.


Auch ne Möglichkeit... passt zu Syanes Antwort 

Wie gehts euch so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Booooooooooooooooooo[...]oooring! X_x


----------



## Mefisthor (20. März 2009)

ich lass mir doch ned alk liefern Oo ne ich klau mir das moped vom bruder der süchtelt eh den ganzen tag xbox 360 der bekommt das garnid mit xD

lg


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Syane, spielst du noch DFO?


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich lass mir doch ned alk liefern Oo ne ich klau mir das moped vom bruder der süchtelt eh den ganzen tag xbox 360 der bekommt das garnid mit xD
> 
> lg



Bring mir pls welchen mit, hab keine Lust aus meinem Keller hochzukriechen und mich irgendwie körperlich zu betätigen xD


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Hallo??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

hi Skatero


----------



## Mefisthor (20. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hallo???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Seas !

Oonâgh : hmm ne mich nervts ja schon das ich in meiner stadt nix bekomm :O

lg


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Hmmm waröööm nööösch?


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Weil er dort bekannt ist.


----------



## Crackmack (20. März 2009)

Abend


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Uhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Scheisse scheisse, da kommt der schon wieder! Alter mach die Kasse dicht!! ... *freudliche Stimme aufsetz* Nabeend, ne 'tschuldigung. Wir ham nix mehr, is aus..   Puuh, gut der is wieder weg.."  

xD





Crackmack schrieb:


> Abend



Huhu


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Abend


Abend du


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2009)

Nabend ihr Ratten

Wir sind offiziell im Laserwaffenzeitalter angekommen!^^


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Abend


ABEND Crackmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abend Selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. März 2009)

WTF ich hab n t7 token iner tasche o.O


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Abend


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2009)

> Real-Life Phasers Coming Soon to a Battlefield Near You
> It looks like science has advanced to the point where our soldiers will be heading out onto the battlefield with real phasers, or at least something approaching that. In recent test-blasts, Pentagon-researchers at Northrop Grumman managed to get its 105 kilowatts of power out of their laser — past the 100kW threshold that has been viewed traditionally as a proof of principle for ‘weapons grade’ power levels for high-energy lasers. The Army recently gave Boeing a $36 million contract to build a laser-equipped truck, and a laser-fitted tactical aircraft is in the works as well. The next step, though, is to test the laser outside of the lab. The Army is planning to move the device to its High Energy Laser Systems Test Facility at White Sands Missile Range. Testing is supposed to begin by this time, next year.



Quelle


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Abend


Abend Mookuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Selor:
[/url] net [/quelle] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2009)

Hab ich auch schon gemerkt Razyl
^^


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Abend Mookuh


----------



## Mefisthor (20. März 2009)

Ne in meiner Stadt gibts absolut garnix, das nervt mich -.- im Laden gibts locker mehr als 50 verschiedene Biere aber kein Becks Ice -.-

vll hatt sowas bei uns ne höhere Steuer ka :/

lg


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon gemerkt Razyl
> ^^


Quelle Katalog gibts net hier als Code 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ne in meiner Stadt gibts absolut garnix, das nervt mich -.- im Laden gibts locker mehr als 50 verschiedene Biere aber kein Becks Ice -.-
> 
> vll hatt sowas bei uns ne höhere Steuer ka :/
> 
> lg



haste dich hier nich letztens schonmal darüber beschwer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2009)

Ja... buffed ist doof *gg*

So... d.h. anfang nächsten Jahres, auf in die USA und einen Lasertruck und Laserhandwaffen klauen... Flugzeug vielleicht auch noch dazu aber da muss ich erst ne Therapie gegen meine Höhenangst machen.


----------



## Mefisthor (20. März 2009)

jo is schlimm, da muss ich immer nach Deutschland das is immer so grausig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja... buffed ist doof *gg*
> 
> So... d.h. anfang nächsten Jahres, auf in die USA und einen Lasertruck und Laserhandwaffen klauen... Flugzeug vielleicht auch noch dazu aber da muss ich erst ne Therapie gegen meine Höhenangst machen.


Du hast Höhenangst?


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> jo is schlimm, da muss ich immer nach Deutschland das is immer so grausig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deutschland oder das du rübermusst?


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2009)

Ja habe ich... zwar nicht extrem aber bei 5-10 Metern ohne heftig dicke mauer zum nicht runterfallen krieg ich schon das sausen...


----------



## Crackmack (20. März 2009)

so bin ma naxx10er


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Dann ist aber Star Trek Online nicht das richtige Spiel für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja habe ich... zwar nicht extrem aber bei 5-10 Metern ohne heftig dicke mauer zum nicht runterfallen krieg ich schon das sausen...


Oha... musst du mal was dagegen tun :>


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja habe ich... zwar nicht extrem aber bei 5-10 Metern ohne heftig dicke mauer zum nicht runterfallen krieg ich schon das sausen...



Kommt mir bekannt vor ... >.<


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann ist aber Star Trek Online nicht das richtige Spiel für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso? Weltraum = Keine Höhe



Razyl schrieb:


> Oha... musst du mal was dagegen tun :>



Na bisher musste ich nicht großartig wo herumklettern... höchstens mal beim THW...



Oonâgh schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor ... >.<



Höhenangst ist verbreitet...^^


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> so bin ma naxx10er



viel spaß



Skatero schrieb:


> Dann ist aber Star Trek Online nicht das richtige Spiel für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich werds mir auch mal kaufen sobalds rauskommt


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Aber da kannst du abstürzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber da kannst du abstürzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein?


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber da kannst du abstürzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also wo es kein direktes Oben und Unten gibt, ist die Definitionsmöglichkeit von Abstürzen für mich relativ fragwürdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzw grundsätzlich wo es kaum Gravitation gibt^^


----------



## Mefisthor (20. März 2009)

nach deutschland fahren find i grausig weil ich mich da ned auskenn und ich eigentlich ned nach deutschland fahren dürfte :/

lg


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Vielleicht fliegt er zu nah an der Erde vorbei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> .... ich eigentlich ned nach deutschland fahren dürfte :/



? gesuchter Schwerverbrecher, der über die Grenze geflüchtet ist? xD



Skatero schrieb:


> Vielleicht fliegt er zu nah an der Erde vorbei?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nach deutschland fahren find i grausig weil ich mich da ned auskenn und ich eigentlich ned nach deutschland fahren dürfte :/
> 
> lg



Lauf halt wenn du nicht fahren willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Achso darum hat er sich so oft operieren lassen.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Na bisher musste ich nicht großartig wo herumklettern... höchstens mal beim THW...


Naja... ohne Höhenangst könnts sich evtl. leichter leben lassen


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Hey, Kuh wo ich gerade deinen Titel seh krieg ich Hunger..... 
Find ich mies, ich geh ma die Küche plündern. Iwas sagt mir, dass der Loottable nicht sonderlich einfallsreich gestaltet ist..


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Ach ich spiel mal was viel spaß euch noch


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

cya du kuh


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja... ohne Höhenangst könnts sich evtl. leichter leben lassen



Wie gesagt, außer einen Jet zu fliegen und auf einen Übungsturm zu klettern läuft es gut und da ich ein kleines Häuschen auf dem Land haben will und nicht in nem Wolkenkratzer wohnen möchte ist das doch wurscht *gg*


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Hey, Kuh wo ich gerade deinen Titel seh krieg ich Hunger.....
> Find ich mies, ich geh ma die Küche plündern. Iwas sagt mir, dass der Loottable nicht sonderlich einfallsreich gestaltet ist..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solange keine mookuh drin ist kannste essen was du willst


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Ich fange mal nicht an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, außer einen Jet zu fliegen und auf einen Übungsturm zu klettern läuft es gut und da ich ein *kleines Häuschen auf dem Land* haben will und nicht in nem Wolkenkratzer wohnen möchte ist das doch wurscht *gg*


Das wär genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ruhe... zufriedenheit...


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2009)

Als zukünftiger Lehrer und Beamter wird das nicht lang dauern *kicher* Fällt genug ab! ^^


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Als zukünftiger Lehrer und Beamter wird das nicht lang dauern *kicher* Fällt genug ab! ^^


Kannst uns hier allen ja mal was abgeben dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Iwas sagt mir, dass der Loottable nicht sonderlich einfallsreich gestaltet ist..


Widerrufen, ein Fake-Berliner und Donuts.. Zwar nicht unbedingt das Erhoffte, aber lässt sich auch wegfuttern ;D

Ja klar ist Höhenangst scheisse, was für ne Frage ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (20. März 2009)

Ne ich darf ned nach Deutschland weil irgendwas bei euren Mopedgesetzen anders is Oo

naja wenn se mich aufhalten dann weiß ich von nüsch :O

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2009)

Aber sicher... nicht... mein Häuschen auf dem Land! Meine Wundervollen Kunstwerke, mein Multimediazimmer und MEIN verdammter Lasertruck!


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber sicher... nicht... mein Häuschen auf dem Land! Meine Wundervollen Kunstwerke, mein Multimediazimmer und MEIN verdammter Lasertruck!


Nur ein wenig geld...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2009)

NEIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Abgeschottet von der Aussenwelt oder?


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Abgeschottet von der Aussenwelt oder?



Nein?


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Auch nicht wenn ich ganz lieb bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte sage und nie mehr Hans spiele? xD


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> NEIN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och menno... will auch ein Häuslein am Ende der welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Dann spiel Lotto.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann spiel Lotto.


Bin keine 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Auch nicht wenn ich ganz lieb bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte sage und nie mehr Hans spiele? xD



Nein... aber du darfst mein Butler werden... aber NUR Butler...




Razyl schrieb:


> Och menno... will auch ein Häuslein am Ende der welt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann geh arbeiten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Ist doch gar nicht ab 18.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein... aber du darfst mein Butler werden... aber NUR Butler...


Was gehört zu meinen Aufgabenbereichen`? *gg*



Skatero schrieb:


> Ist doch gar nicht ab 18.


nicht?


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2009)

Kennt jemand von euch eigentlich nen Kostenlosen anständigen Website Editor? Also so mit WYSIWYG?


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Also da muss man doch nur die Zahlen ankreuzen und fertig?


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Was gehört zu meinen Aufgabenbereichen`? *gg*



Mich von vorne bis hinten bedienen... und eh... putzen... und mich weiterbedienen....


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht ansatzweise ne Ahnung davon hab, was du meinen könntest: Nörp


//e:

Dich von vorne bis hinten putzen? Kuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ist doch gar nicht ab 18.


Ist ab 18 - Glücksspiel und so


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Ich bin sonst dein Koch... (*böse lach*)


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht ansatzweise ne Ahnung davon hab, was du meinen könntest: Nörp
> 
> 
> //e:
> ...



Nein nicht mich putzen, mein Haus und meinen garten und so

und ich mein halt so nen Editor also wo man tolle bildchen auswählen kann die frei verschieben, text reinmachen und das der ne Website draus bastelt in HTML...^^


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein nicht mich putzen, mein Haus und meinen garten und so


für 2500 Euro im Monat gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Och da wäre ich sogar genügsamer ;>


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> für 2500 Euro im Monat gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du kannst mich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Du bist aber teuer. oO


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du kannst mich mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein danke Selor ...
Was ist nun mit meinen Geld?^^


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Razyl gibt es eig. Infos über ein neues LP-Album?


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2009)

Kriegst nichts!


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Razyl gibt es eig. Infos über ein neues LP-Album?


"Manche Menschen scheinen an akutem Kreativitätsüberschuss zu leiden.

Anders ist kaum zu erklären, wie Chester Bennigton es gerade schafft, *gleichzeitig das neue Linkin-Park-Album* und seine Solo- Scheibe an den Start zu bringen. Ein unglaublicher Output, den der Mann da vorlegt!

Chesters Alleingang ist mittlerweile schon neun Songs stark und hat auch einen Namen: "Dead by Sunrise". Sein Bandkollege Mike Shinoda hat die Songs schon gehört und ist begeistert: "Es wird unglaublich!."

"Dead by Sunrise" wird voraussichtlich im Herbst erscheinen."
http://www.my-artist.net/linkinpark/news/n...ters-solo-album
Also ein neues Album von LP kommt zu 100% dieses oder nächstes Jahr.
Aber das beste
"Linkin Park werden Ende Juli und Anfang August mit einem Doppelschlag aus zwei exklusiven Konzerten nach Deutschland kommen!"

@ Selor:
wieso nicht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Aha werden sie wieder besser singen?^^


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aha werden sie wieder besser singen?^^


Sie singen auch so gut >< Minutes to midnight war auchen tolles Album.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2009)

Heiß ich Krösus? Bettel gefälligst woanders...


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Heiß ich Krösus? Bettel gefälligst woanders...


k.A wie du heißt... 
Und ich bettel nicht,will nur vorsorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Ja aber z.B. Meteora war viel besser


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja aber z.B. Meteora war viel besser


Mag sein,aber ich fand MtM auch sehr toll :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2009)

Verdammte Penner und Bettler... Armes gesocks!


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Verdammte Penner und Bettler... Armes gesocks!


Hey ich bin nicht arm! Naja gut... derzeit ja,hat aber andere Gründe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nächsten monat nemmer.
Trotzdem kann ich net zum LP konzert... keine Zeit :/


----------



## Mefisthor (20. März 2009)

Auf MtM waren auch nur Schnulzenlieder -.-

lg


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Auf MtM waren auch *nur* Schnulzenlieder -.-
> 
> lg


Kann man so nicht sagen...


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Haha göttlich, ich hab gerade nochmal Chicken Invaders gezockt, das Game ist zu göttlich xD


----------



## Mefisthor (20. März 2009)

ach komm Given Up und Bleed it out waren auch nicht grad die rockigsten :/

lg


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Abend mal wieder


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

hallo mookuh


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ach komm Given Up und Bleed it out waren auch nicht grad die rockigsten :/
> 
> lg


Trotzdem tolle Lieder (insgesamt war das Album toll).
Mir hats gefallen,war mal was anderes anstatt dauernd nur ein Stil :>


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

was macht ihr so?


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> was macht ihr so?


EVE installieren


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Warhammer spielen.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Sau still hier... komisch


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

hat jemand n thema?


----------



## Mefisthor (20. März 2009)

ich will was spieln, aber kann ned weil ich noch mit 2 anderen schreib :O wär don unhöflich

lg


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Sag ihnen du gehst ins Bett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> hat jemand n thema?


Wieso bist du eine Mookuh? =O


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sag ihnen du gehst ins Bett.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Mefisthor schrieb:


> :O wär doch unhöflich
> 
> lg


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso bist du eine Mookuh? =O



Weil ich es kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (20. März 2009)

nicht das das gespräch so schlimm wär, aber css :O

lg


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Dann musst du aber auch mit Konsequenzen rechnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Weil ich es kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm gute Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Warum bist du ein Razyl?

und sag jetz nicht weil du es kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Warum bist du ein Razyl?
> 
> und sag jetz nicht weil du es kannst
> 
> ...


Weil ich es kann? achso... nicht sagen...
Weil ich mich evtl. so benannt habe?^^


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ich es kann? achso... nicht sagen...
> Weil ich mich evtl. so benannt habe?^^



^^


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ^^


Elende Spammerkuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Elende Spammerkuh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und was bist du?

Ein spammender Obama?


----------



## Crackmack (20. März 2009)

Was für ne noobige rnd grp netma anub rekahn geschaft -.-*


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> und was bist du?
> 
> Ein spammender Obama?


Nein,ein spammender Razyl!


----------



## Tabuno (20. März 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Was für ne noobige rnd grp netma anub rekahn geschaft -.-*


LOL


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Was für ne noobige rnd grp netma anub rekahn geschaft -.-*



Was gehtst du auch random 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Was für ne noobige rnd grp netma anub rekahn geschaft -.-*


Haha! Und du solltest mal deinen Titel ändern... Seite 2000 ist schon ne olle Kamelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (20. März 2009)

ich versuch grad das achievement kohlrabi dieses spacken achievement -_-.


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha! Und du solltest mal deinen Titel ändern... Seite 2000 ist schon ne olle Kamelle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Heutzutage ist sowas Seite 3000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich versuch grad das achievement kohlrabi dieses spacken achievement -_-.



was muss man dafür nochmal machen?


----------



## Tabuno (20. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> was muss man dafür nochmal machen?


Moorabi in Gundrak killen ohne das er sich verwandelt, ich versuch das schon seit 2 wochen oder so aber ich verlier langsam die lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Moorabi in Gundrak killen ohne das er sich verwandelt, ich versuch das schon seit 2 wochen oder so aber ich verlier langsam die lust
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum spielste auch WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Moorabi in Gundrak killen ohne das er sich verwandelt, ich versuch das schon seit 2 wochen oder so aber ich verlier langsam die lust
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach irgendwann wirds schon


----------



## Tabuno (20. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum spielste auch WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil alle anderen Spiele schlecht sind... außer wc3 und vlt hdro


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Langweiliges Thema...


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Weil alle anderen Spiele schlecht sind... außer wc3 und vlt hdro



Ach was CoD4 ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Weil alle anderen Spiele schlecht sind... außer wc3 und vlt hdro


Spiel battleforge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Langweiliges Thema...



Schlag ein anderes vor


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Mir ist alles lieber als WoW.


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mir ist alles lieber als WoW.



Wir reden grad davon welche Spiele gut sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Jaja Warhammer ist gut.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. März 2009)

gnownd



mookuh schrieb:


> Wir reden grad davon welche Spiele gut sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



heroes 5 geht noch gut ab


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jaja Warhammer ist gut.


Und bald down... wenn das da so weitergeht =O


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jaja Warhammer ist gut.



warhammer=08/15 mist


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Wie viel Server sind bei WAR noch offen?

5?


----------



## Mefisthor (20. März 2009)

Also Css is das beste :O


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

lol klar war es am Release noch nicht sehr gut...

Aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach usw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wie viel Server sind bei WAR noch offen?
> 
> 5?


Mythic Entertainment hat weltweit 63 seiner Server geschlossen, auf denen Warhammer Online läuft. In den USA macht Mythic 43 Server dicht, übrig bleiben 15. In Europa hat der französische Betreiber GOA 20 Server ausgeschaltet, übrig geblieben sind 17 - davon sechs deutsche. Spieler auf Servern, die jetzt nicht mehr aktiv sind, wurden automatisch auf andere Server transferiert.

@ Skatero:
Soviele Server zuschließen,von 1 Mio. Verkauften Exemplaren sind nur noch 300.000 Spieler da... und was sagt Mark Jakobs dazu "Finanzkrise ist schuld"... schon klar...
Wenn die so weitermachen,dreht EA den Geldhahn zu...


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Also Css is das beste :O



Kommt ganz drauf an


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Also Css is das beste :O



CS 1.6 >>>>>> CSS


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Skatero:
> Soviele Server zuschließen,von 1 Mio. Verkauften Exemplaren sind nur noch 300.000 Spieler da... und was sagt Mark Jakobs dazu "Finanzkrise ist schuld"... schon klar...
> Wenn die so weitermachen,dreht EA den Geldhahn zu...



Die meisten habens doch nur gekauft weil in andern spielen grad nichts los war...


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2009)

ach ich bin mal off noch n film schauen viel spaß noch


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Die meisten habens doch nur gekauft weil in andern spielen grad nichts los war...



oder weil es irgendwie "cool" war mit WoW aufzuhören und auf "hardcore" warhammer zu wechseln xD


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Jaja spielt ihr nur weiter WoW. Das ist mir eigentlich egal.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jaja spielt ihr nur weiter WoW. Das ist mir eigentlich egal.


Ich spiele kein WoW mehr,und finde wow auch mies...
Nur was Mythic da gerade treibt ist recht komisch... ich hoffe das sich WAR jetzt erstmal stabilisiert sonst wirds eng


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jaja spielt ihr nur weiter WoW. Das ist mir eigentlich egal.



schon lang mit WoW aufgehört und ich spiele auch sonst keine mmo´s atm..ich spamme einfach nur durch die gegend oder zogge dota...also momentan ist mein "gamepool" doch stark beschränkt^^


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Hat hier jemand den Buffed-Pc?


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand den Buffed-Pc?


Ich auf jeden fall nicht


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Näääääääääääääääääääääääääää


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand den Buffed-Pc?



siiiichaaa...die tolle buffed-tasse und das buffed-tshirt hab ich mir gleich auch besorgt..damit bin ich deeer renner auf jeder LAN xD


----------



## Mefisthor (20. März 2009)

wasn an cs 1.6 soviel besser als css ?

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (20. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> siiiichaaa...die tolle buffed-tasse und das buffed-tshirt hab ich mir gleich auch besorgt..damit bin ich *diiiiiiie Werbetafel *auf jeder LAN xD


fixed ^^

lg


----------



## Silenzz (20. März 2009)

N'Abend Leutz


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wasn an cs 1.6 soviel besser als css ?
> 
> lg



das "feeling"^^


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend Leutz


Abend Silenzz


----------



## Silenzz (20. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Silenzz


Na Razy wie gehts..?


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Na Razy wie gehts..?


Joa joa... ganz gut eigentlich,und dir?


----------



## Mefisthor (20. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> das "feeling"^^


ehhhm oookey ? Oo

lg


----------



## Silenzz (20. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa joa... ganz gut eigentlich,und dir?


Och ganz gut, bin inzwischen wieder 8 Klässler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Och ganz gut, bin inzwischen wieder 8 Klässler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieder? o_O


----------



## Silenzz (20. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieder? o_O


Joa, Sozialpraktikum FTW XD


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Ahoj und 
/sign Mephistor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werbetafel ohja^^


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Joa, Sozialpraktikum FTW XD


Achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Machts spaß?^^


----------



## Silenzz (20. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nö, hab ja keins dewegen bin ich inner 8ten Klasse, bzw meine Schule ist ne H****sohn schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deswegen bin ich bei keinem^^


----------



## Mefisthor (20. März 2009)

*sitzt mim Disturbed T-Shirt vorm PC* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm ich glaub ich geh pennen, bin müd :/ cola zeigt keine wirkung 

lg


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nö, hab ja keins dewegen bin ich inner 8ten Klasse, bzw meine Schule ist ne H****sohn schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lol
Du bist einer - genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ehhhm oookey ? Oo
> 
> lg



naja das waffenverhalten gefällt mir einfach besser ...und sonstige kleinigkeiten


----------



## Silenzz (20. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lol
> Du bist einer - genial
> 
> 
> ...


Nö, nur meine Schule die was gegen Obdachlose hat O_o


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nö, nur meine Schule die was gegen Obdachlose hat O_o


o_O?


----------



## Mefisthor (20. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> naja das waffenverhalten gefällt mir einfach besser ...und sonstige kleinigkeiten


granaten fliegen realistischer ? ^^

lg


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> *sitzt mim Disturbed T-Shirt vorm PC*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


! lol ...


Gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (20. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> o_O?


Joa das denk ich mir grad auch^^


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Joa das denk ich mir grad auch^^


Hä? erklär mal genauer =O
Du hast mich grad extrem verwirrt


----------



## Silenzz (20. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hä? erklär mal genauer =O
> Du hast mich grad extrem verwirrt


Ich wollte zu der Sankt Augustiner Tafel gehen (das ist eine Soziale Einrichtung, die für bedürftige Menschen, Überschüsse aus Supermärkten,kleinen Läden etc. abholt und diese dann an die bedürftigen verteilt, ausserdem machen die noch in Altersheimen etc. Besuche) laut meiner Schule nicht Sozial genug, und auch nicht das was sie sich vorstellen und wollten mich statt in das eigentlich gewählte Altersheim in ein anderes schicken, mit  der Aussage vom Schulleiter das wäre ein guter Kompromiss o_O und naja, dann hab ich gesagt nö das mach ich nicht (gab da auch noch andere Sachen von meiner Schule^^) und jedenfalls bin jetzt inner 8ten Klasse o.O


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich wollte zu der Sankt Augustiner Tafel gehen (das ist eine Soziale Einrichtung, die für bedürftige Menschen, Überschüsse aus Supermärkten,kleinen Läden etc. abholt und diese dann an die bedürftigen verteilt, ausserdem machen die noch in Altersheimen etc. Besuche) laut meiner Schule nicht Sozial genug, und auch nicht das was sie sich vorstellen und wollten mich statt in das eigentlich gewählte Altersheim in ein anderes schicken, mit  der Aussage vom Schulleiter das wäre ein guter Kompromiss o_O und naja, dann hab ich gesagt nö das mach ich nicht (gab da auch noch andere Sachen von meiner Schule^^) und jedenfalls bin jetzt inner 8ten Klasse o.O


Lol? Nicht sozial genug? Was ne bekloppte Begründung echt ma.
Und nun biste inner 8. Klasse? Lol auch mal was anderes xD


----------



## Silenzz (20. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lol? Nicht sozial genug? Was ne bekloppte Begründung echt ma.
> Und nun biste inner 8. Klasse? Lol auch mal was anderes xD


Joa ist ganz chillig, weil ich eh nicht mitmachen muss/soll und chill einfach nur da^^ vorallem das bitterste ist, die Mädchen inner 8ten sehen besser aus als in der 9ten, also mein Jahrgang, O.O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Joa ist ganz chillig, weil ich eh nicht mitmachen muss/soll und chill einfach nur da^^ vorallem das bitterste ist, die Mädchen inner 8ten sehen besser aus als in der 9ten, also mein Jahrgang, O.O
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm,nicht mitmachen... würd ich ja nur Musik hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und tja... dann mach dich ma an eine ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (20. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm,nicht mitmachen... würd ich ja nur Musik hören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich wurd direkt nach dem ersten Tag von 3 verschiedenen chicks angeschrieben o.O XD und joa razy du erkennst was ich den Tagüber mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich wurd direkt nach dem ersten Tag von 3 verschiedenen chicks angeschrieben o.O XD und joa razy du erkennst was ich den Tagüber mache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na dann... such dir mal eine aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder von mir aus auch alle 3 xD
Tja... ich würds nicht viel anders machen... wenn ich eh nichts tun muss xD


----------



## Silenzz (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na dann... such dir mal eine aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Joa, nee, ich muss gucken ich hab ja halbwegs ne Freundin schon, käm schön scheiße...-.-'
Joa nee, ich bin entweder am pennen oder am musik hören und die ganzen Lehrer juckt das eh nicht^^


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Joa, nee, ich muss gucken ich hab ja halbwegs ne Freundin schon, käm schön scheiße...-.-'
> Joa nee, ich bin entweder am pennen oder am musik hören und die ganzen Lehrer juckt das eh nicht^^


zum 1. Achso ok,das wär dann blöde 
zum 2. Also heute nehmen wir *schnarch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> zum 1. Achso ok,das wär dann blöde
> zum 2. Also heute nehmen wir *schnarch*
> 
> 
> ...


1.) Yo, mal gucken wie sich das alles regeln lässt ;D
2.) Nee, bei mir heißts Also heu..*SCHNAAAAARCH* und dann klingelts und ich wach so halbwegs auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> 1.) Yo, mal gucken wie sich das alles regeln lässt ;D
> 2.) Nee, bei mir heißts Also heu..*SCHNAAAAARCH* und dann klingelts und ich wach so halbwegs auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1.) Schaffste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.) lol,kann ich mit dir tauschen? xD


----------



## Silenzz (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1.) Schaffste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1.) Irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.) Niemals, das ist viel zu geil, ich bin da noch genau 2 Wochen und das lass ich mir sicher nicht nehmen^^


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> 1.) Irgendwie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2.)Hm Schade, nen versuch wars wert.. naja ncoh 1 Woche dann 1 Woche Klassenfahrt und 2 Wochen osterferien :>


----------



## Silenzz (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1.)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm, wohin gehts auffer Klassenfahrt..?^^


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> hmm, wohin gehts auffer Klassenfahrt..?^^


TrixiPark - Dreiländereck da in Sachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> TrixiPark - Dreiländereck da in Sachsen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Chillig, sauft ihr da oder nehmt ihr alle was mit..?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Chillig, sauft ihr da oder nehmt ihr alle was mit..?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die anderen saufen,ich werd sogut wie gar nichts trinken... kb.
Und rausfliegen will ich auch net grad...
Und die ersten haben sich schon mit Wodka Flaschen und Tequilla und was weiß ich zubepackt....


----------



## Silenzz (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die anderen saufen,ich werd sogut wie gar nichts trinken... kb.
> Und rausfliegen will ich auch net grad...
> Und die ersten haben sich schon mit Wodka Flaschen und Tequilla und was weiß ich zubepackt....


Ohoh, ganz böse, ganz ganz ganz doll pöse, lieber bier trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das knallt nicht so und man ist einfach nur gut drauf^^


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ohoh, ganz böse, ganz ganz ganz doll pöse, lieber bier trinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich seh die alkoholleichen schon vor mir...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab dadrauf kb,die ersten dürfen sicherllich nach 2 Tagen schon wieder abrreisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich seh die alkoholleichen schon vor mir...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Joa, und wenn dann einen noch die Eltern abholen müssen, piuuuu das kannste kniggen^^


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Joa, und wenn dann einen noch die Eltern abholen müssen, piuuuu das kannste kniggen^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja mal sehen was das wird...
Praktisch nebenan ist polen....


----------



## Silenzz (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, dann direkt mal zum Polen gehn und sagen:" Ey digga, meine Eltern kommen gleich und töten mich, klau mich bitte!"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hmmm, dann direkt mal zum Polen gehn und sagen:" Ey digga, meine Eltern kommen gleich und töten mich, klau mich bitte!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du bist fies^^


----------



## Silenzz (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Du bist fies^^


und dsa gerne^^


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> und dsa gerne^^


Musste ja so kommen xD


----------



## Tabuno (21. März 2009)

GN8 Jungs...


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> GN8 Jungs...


GN8 Tabuno


----------



## Silenzz (21. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> GN8 Jungs...


gn8

und razy: Jup XD


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> und razy: Jup XD


Und Silenzz?
Ich geh offline,bin müde. Nacht dir und schlaf gut :>
Der rest der hier reinschauen sollte ebenso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und Silenzz?
> Ich geh offline,bin müde. Nacht dir und schlaf gut :>
> Der rest der hier reinschauen sollte ebenso
> 
> ...


joa du auch, gn8 bis morgen oder so^^


----------



## rEdiC (21. März 2009)

Komme grad vom Nightwish Konzert, mann war das geil! War noch jemand da?


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Guten abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

*sitzt mit LP Shirt und nem bec** vorm PC*

Nabend :O

lg


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Missbrauchen Sie die Foren, Kommentare und Chats niemals für einen persönlichen Streit (sog. "flame-war"), kommerzielle oder politische Reklame, Werbung, Kettenbriefe, Diebesspiele oder illegale Aktivitäten.


----------



## chopi (21. März 2009)

Ein Moin von mir und meinem Ubuntu,das nichts so macht wie ich es will *freu o.0*


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

hmm Bec** lvl 7 das mit koffein klingt ja im ersten moment perfekt zum durchsaufen  .... aber so nen bier mit kaffeegeschmack is seltsam :O

lg

Edit: Werbung is zensiert Oo war ja nit absicht -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2009)

Ubuntu halt *gg* Entweder du bist Profi oder verloren *gg*


----------



## chopi (21. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ubuntu halt *gg* Entweder du bist Profi oder verloren *gg*


Ach komm,übertreib nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habs ja erst seit heute drauf und ein paar Probs sind schon weg.


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Na wie war euer Tag? ^-^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2009)

Perfekt... schönes wetter, Fahrrad tour quer durch Wuppertal und hier schön zurücklegen...


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Gut.


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Freut mich zu hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na wie war euer Tag? ^-^


ging so


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Heute wird der Abend hier eher langweilig. :O


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Heute wird der Abend hier eher langweilig. :O


Nein ich bin da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wird scho


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein ich bin da!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


noch schlimmer... :S


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> noch schlimmer... :S


Ach geh doch s******


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach geh doch s******


nö


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö


Dann halt nicht du BRILLE du!


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Wieso soll Brille jetzt singen gehen?


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

omg wie sich Obama mit ner brille streitet xD ich seh schon die Bild schlagzeile xD

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso soll Brille jetzt singen gehen?


ich hab nen entzuündeten hals, und nu will razyl, dass ich singe, und mich blamiere...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> omg wie sich Obama mit ner brille streitet xD ich seh schon die Bild schlagzeile xD
> 
> lg


Ich sollte meinen Avatar ändern....


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Razyl! Du darfst nicht so gemein sein zu einem kleinen wehrlosen Mädchen.


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

was is überhaupt ein Razyl ? :O ich denk da immer an die Maus

lg


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> was is überhaupt ein Razyl ? :O ich denk da immer an die Maus
> 
> lg


Razyl und maus?
Ich hab den namen nur ein wenig verändert.. eigentlich Raziel


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Razyl = Obama


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> was is überhaupt ein Razyl ? :O ich denk da immer an die Maus
> 
> lg



meinste razor?


Razyl schrieb:


> Razyl und maus?
> Ich hab den namen nur ein wenig verändert.. eigentlich Raziel


hiess so net ma einer aus nem spiel? raziel und der hatte so nen partner (war glaub ich n dämon oder so)


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Razyl = Obama


OK der Ava ist heute Abend noch weg <<

@ Brille:
Legacy Of Kain Serie von Crystal Dynamics
Einmal:
Blood Omen 1+2
Soul Reaver 1+2
und zu guter letzt:
LEGACY OF KAIN DEFIANCE


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Raziel erinnert mich eher an nen Erz-Engel aus der Mythologie..


BTW HUHU@ all ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2009)

Ich hab Raziel als erstes in einer SciFi geschichte gehört/gelesen... dort war es ein Terranisches Schlachtschiff^^


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Nabend Syane

Spielst du noch DFO?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> OK der Ava ist heute Abend noch weg <<
> 
> @ Brille:
> Legacy Of Kain Serie von Crystal Dynamics


genau die meinte ich


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend Syane
> 
> Spielst du noch DFO?




Jup ..auch wenns manchmal echt hart ist ..aber das ist gerade der Ansporn ..^^


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Also ist es sehr gut/gut/mittelmässig/schlecht/sehr schlecht?


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Brille hat gar keine grüne Brille,sondern ne Rote! Skandal >>


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille hat gar keine grüne Brille,sondern ne Rote! Skandal >>


wtf?


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wtf?


Ja nicht "wtf" - du bisten Hochstapler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Also ...für mich sehrgut +++ übernatürlich gut ... gab jezt viele patches die dinge verändert haben wo die com meinte das man es verbessern sollte ..aber ich fand das Spiel von Anfang an perfekt ^^ Also es lief stabil und und und ...


ABER ohne Mist ..JEDEN den ich kannte ..der das Spiel mit mir zusammen angefangen hat ..hat wieder aufgehört ^^ Sogar mein Bruder : / und 3 Leute aus meiner Gilde ...obwohl einer Spielts noch aber den kenne ich nid so gut ..der is auch atm nen Fieser PK'ler auf dem Server (Player Killer).


Das Spiel ist hart ..sehr hat ..und extrem PVP lastig ..gibt aber mehrere pve Dungeons (Mehr als in WAR) ... 


Das Spiel ist halt Sandbox ...


Falls du mehr wissen willst kannst du mir auch ne PM schreiben ^^


ICH liebe das Spiel ... aber is wohl eher ne Hardcore PvP Sparte im mmo Bereich der sogar die die meinen "Richtig harte pvp r0x0r" zu sein ... das Gegenteil lehrt ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja nicht "wtf" - du bisten Hochstapler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wolltest du nicht den Ava wechseln? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja nicht "wtf" - du bisten Hochstapler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


erklärs mir ma bidde oO


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Obama, könnten Sie bitte aufhören die grüne Brille zu provozieren?

Missbrauchen Sie die Foren, Kommentare und Chats niemals für einen persönlichen Streit (sog. "flame-war"), kommerzielle oder politische Reklame, Werbung, Kettenbriefe, Diebesspiele oder illegale Aktivitäten.


----------



## Tabuno (21. März 2009)

na da haben wohl wieder ein paar nen clown gefrühstückt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Obama, könnten Sie bitte aufhören die grüne Brille zu provozieren?
> 
> Missbrauchen Sie die Foren, Kommentare und Chats niemals für einen persönlichen Streit (sog. "flame-war"), kommerzielle oder politische Reklame, Werbung, Kettenbriefe, Diebesspiele oder illegale Aktivitäten.


für den unterstrichenen teil könntste mittlerweile alle nachtschwärmer schon min. einma gebannt haben :S


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht den Ava wechseln? ^^


Ja ich such noch ><
@ Brille:
Du trägst ne rote anstatt ne grüne Brille!


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> Du trägst ne rote anstatt ne grüne Brille!


ahja... oO


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ahja... oO


Egal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedenfalls ist hier wieder was los ^-^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVAAAAAAAAAA


Was ?


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Oh nein ist nicht etwa...?


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Ey Skatero wieso wolltest du dasn nu wissen xD wenn ich mir da schon nen Wolf schreib für den "Nachtschwärmer" Thread ^^


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Naja vielleicht teste ich es ja mal. HAt ja ziemlich interessant geklungen.
Aber wurde nicht einmal gesagt, es solle eine Trialversion geben?


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Ja "sollte" es ..aber da hat niemand mit einem So riesiegem Spieler Ansturm gerechnet ...es gibt auf dem einen Server den sie momentan haben nur Platz für 50.000 Spieler ... es gibt sprich NUR 50.000 Spielversionen ... am ersten Tag wurden 450.000 Europähische und Americanische Spieler verzeichnet die die Seite gestürmt haben um eine der 50.000 Versionen zu ergattern ... 

Der Asiatische Raum wurde geblockt (Ka wieso die keine Asiatischen Spieler reinlassen wollen)... daher keine Trials ..da keine Kapazität : / Sonst wären die warteschlangen zu hoch und evtl der server dauerlaggy ^^


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Spielen noch viele Leute von den 50.000?


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Es ist voll sozusagen ^^ die meißten "verkaufen" ihre ungenuzten acc's weiter xD


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

*doppelpost sry*

Heute gabs sogar die offizielle Nachricht das der shop bald wieder offen ist für neue versionen und das bald der EU-2 Server dazu kommt ..(Die Server stehen übrigens in Frankfurt" D.H. niedrige Pings für deutsche Spieler ..und hohe für die Ammis xD


Und da das Spiel EU/USA ist ist zu wirklich JEDER Tageszeit Action ...Abends kommen die ganzen Ammis und machen Terror : / sprich gegen 22Uhr geht nochmal ordentlich action los x.x


Die Welt is riesig ..man sollte meinen (vorallem wenn man vorher War gespielt hat) du läufst durch diese riesige Welt ..durchs NICHTS ..nichtmal an nem mob spawn punkt oder in der nähe ..und trifft nen Gegner ders echt wissen will -.- meistens leider sogar ne 6er truppe oder mehr ...


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Hmm aber mit Warhammer höre ich jetzt gerade nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Ne quark ^^ 

Aber es ist ..echt anderes PvP ... vorallem da es wirklich "können" erfordert sage ich mal ..als Archer brauchst du halt gut Aiming da es mit maus und Fadenkreuz ist (Spiele dagger/Bow) ^^

Edit: Mir hat Warhammer auch riesen Spaß gemacht ..habe nur gewechselt weils in der Gilde (damahls Adrenaline) geheißen hat wir wechseln alle zu Darkfall ...tjo ^^ Problem: Nicht alle haben ne version bekommen ... fast allen wars dann zu hart ode rzu doof ka... Warhammer istn Gutes Spiel ..aber jezt wo ich Darkfall spiele ...muss ich als pvpler sagen Darkfall bietet mir mehr ...


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Wir waren übrigens in der Unvermeidlichen Stadt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Und habt die Public's geraidet ^^?

Tchar'zaneck tod?


----------



## Tabuno (21. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wir waren übrigens in der Unvermeidlichen Stadt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hör mir auf. Warhammer is out. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Sei du einfach ruhig. Tapunooo...

Der Tchar'zanek war leider nicht ganz tot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (21. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ta*p*unooo...


Häh?


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

So klingts besser.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAlRtCyr0sQ...feature=related
das lied ansich ist ganz nice... aber das video.... ahahaha^^


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

Naja wo is dat ma gestanden ... Warhammer war nur cool weil man von WoW drauf wechseln konnte xD

lg


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Das kann man mit jedem Spiel machen.


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

yaa aber vom suchtigen WoW aufs "coole" Warhammer ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> yaa aber vom suchtigen WoW aufs "coole" Warhammer ^^
> 
> lg


vom "suchtigen" wow auf hko! O_o


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2009)

Apropos Spiele... wir haben offiziell den Bundespräsidenten gegen uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vom "suchtigen" wow auf hko! O_o


HKO > WoW


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Apropos Spiele... wir haben offiziell den Bundespräsidenten gegen uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





pff klar weil er nur casual ist und nicht l33t ~~













*nicht zu Ernst nehmen*


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Apropos Spiele... wir haben offiziell den Bundespräsidenten gegen uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Grad gehört... als ob das was bringt... selbst als 12 jähriger kommst du an Spiele die "Keine jugendfreigabe" haben von daher...


----------



## Tabuno (21. März 2009)

HKO?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> HKO?


hello kitty online


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

in knapp 2h sinds nur noch 5 tage juhu^^


----------



## Tabuno (21. März 2009)

ahh das hab ich schonmal geschrieben -.- das hier so unten jetzt 
WoW -> RL


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Und denn BF?


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Und denn BF?


Yes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich wieder was ordentliches zu spielen


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Battelfield?


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2009)

BF = Battlefield?


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Jo ..musste vorhin auf der Gildenwebsite schon die Battleforge Sparte einbinden ^^ die Sind alle verrückt nach dem game ...man man ^^


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Battelfield?


Omg nein Battlefield ist halb tot... so ein schwachsinn von EA <<
Battleforge ist dann


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2009)

Aha


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Aha


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Und nun isses ruhig o-O


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Dann schalt den Ton wieder an.


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Die meißten user wurden zufällig von einem "Zimmerzug" überfahren *auf dem Boden lieg und halb überfahren schreibt* 

... komisch ... wie oft ... so..mancher user ...schon ........................ von sonem Zug erwischt wurde *Hust, hechel,keuch *   X.X


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

><
Hier isses ruhig...
IHR schreibt nicht genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Achso dir liest jemand vor?
Wen niemand etwas schreibt, ist es ruhig.


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Nein,ich kann seit ziemlichen vielen jahre selbst lesen... ><




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Wieso ist es dann ruhig, wenn niemand mehr postet?


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Er ließt vielleicht laut ....wer weiß ..mach ich auch immer so !

*am liebsten in der Bahn oder im Buss ...*


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2009)

Er ist nunmal taub... da kann man nichts machen...


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Er ist nunmal taub... da kann man nichts machen...


Geh wech du Trekkie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

wasn Battleforge ? Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wasn Battleforge ? Oo
> 
> lg


http://battleforge.buffed.de/
><


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh wech du Trekkie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und warum? Ich bleib schön hier!


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und warum? Ich bleib schön hier!


Flieg mit deinen Raumschiff weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

is das en strategiespiel Oo was sucht das auf buffed ?

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Flieg mit deinen Raumschiff weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du kriegst gleich mal ein Quantumtorpedo auf die Nase


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> is das en strategiespiel Oo was sucht das auf buffed ?
> 
> lg




Das isn mmokartenspiel.


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> is das en strategiespiel Oo was sucht das auf buffed ?
> 
> lg


Ja es ist ein Strategiespiel aber ein
MMORTS.


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

The allmighty mmorts !


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

lol ein MMOKartenspiel Oo klingt wie Pokemontunier inner halle^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> lol ein MMOKartenspiel Oo klingt wie Pokemontunier inner halle^^
> 
> lg


Ein MMORTS.
Lies dir doch durch was auf der Seite steht =O
Echtzeitstrategie vereint mit ein wenig ROllenspielelementen,Bosskämpfen ála wow oder Hdro und du Spielst deine Truppen mit Karten halt aus.


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

klingt lame .. karten sammeln omg -.- das war in meiner zeit nur bis zur 6ten in Oo

Razyl du hast den gedanken noch verstärkt ^^

lg


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Da gibts einen grossen Unterschied.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Da gibts einen grossen Unterschied.


es ist online!


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Genau ..du musst in diesem game die Karten mit Euros bezahlen ! .... Nein halt ..das ist im RL ja auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Nein


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> klingt lame .. karten sammeln omg -.- das war in meiner zeit nur bis zur 6ten in Oo
> 
> Razyl du hast den gedanken noch verstärkt ^^


Spiels erstmal
Es geht hier nicht nur um karten sammeln... verschaff dir erstmal nen Eindruck vom Spiel
Hier gehts nicht um irgend sonen Anime mist wie pokemon oder so.


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Anime ist kein Mist! Dd..ddDU bist Mist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2009)

Natürlich ist das genauso ein Mist... nur das die Kämpfe ein wenig... effektreicher gestaltet werden anstatt nur auf Karten zu glotzen ^^


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Anime ist kein Mist! Dd..ddDU bist Mist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich empfinde es als mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mags nicht


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

klingt trotzdem lame ... RPG + Strategie + MMO klingt kacke Oo schlimmer als RPGDeathmach in CSS

lg


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Stimmt ... es gab irgendwann mal einpaar Leutchen die son"Tausendjähriges Reich" erschaffen wollten ..die fandend as ganz toll und das was sie gemacht haben ... Andere empfanden das als Mist ^^ Soll heißen ..Jeder hat ne Eigene Meinung ..


*Boa is dasn Kack Beispiel*


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> klingt trotzdem lame ... RPG + Strategie + MMO klingt kacke Oo schlimmer als RPGDeathmach in CSS
> 
> lg


Wie gesagt...
Spiels erstmal,das Spiel ist toll,macht spaß und ist ein richtiger Echtzeitstrategieknaller :>
@ Selor:
Zwischen Pokemon und Battleforge sind Welten...


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Stimmt ... es gab irgendwann mal einpaar Leutchen die son"Tausendjähriges Reich" erschaffen wollten ..die fandend as ganz toll und das was sie gemacht haben ... Andere empfanden das als Mist ^^ Soll heißen ..Jeder hat ne Eigene Meinung ..
> 
> 
> **Boa is dasn Kack Beispiel**


aber soo ein schlechtes beispiel Oo die dies mögen sind deppen xD

ein vergleich mit Musik wär passender :O

lg


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Ich fand Battleforge in der Beta auch nicht schlecht ;D


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

is das so ne art Warcraft 3 mit Karten ? Oo so stell ichs mir vor 

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2009)

Ja gut Pokémon ist doof... dieser yugi dings da ist passender... mein Bruder hatte das mal auf der PS1 da wars genauso, Karten sammeln, ausspielen, auf einem "Schlachtfeld" taktisch bewegen und den Gegner vernichten... das ist einfach der selbe Scheiß in grün mit besserer Grafik...


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> is das so ne art Warcraft 3 mit Karten ? Oo so stell ichs mir vor
> 
> lg




HAAR genau ..das war das erste was ich damahls gesagt hab ..war sogar auch hier im Nachtschwärmer ^^


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> is das so ne art Warcraft 3 mit Karten ? Oo so stell ichs mir vor
> 
> lg


Eher nen Dawn of War, in battleforge ist nicht wirklich was mit Basis aufbauen. Nur schnell Energiepunkte und Orbs freischalten. Und weiter. Und es spielt sich verdammt flüssig ohne lästiges Aufbauen von Häusern oder sonst was

@ Selor:
Nein,Yugioh ist nirgends ein RTS,sondern nur ein Stumpfes Magic the Gathering....


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Ja gut ... Dow2 dann weil dow1 war auch Basis aufbauen ! ^^


----------



## Kangrim (21. März 2009)

Es muss nicht jeder Animes mögen aber es sofort als mist abzustempeln find ich doof :O .
Ich mag auch kein ultra heavy core metal und stempel es nicht als mist ab.^^


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

@ Kangrim: Pokemon ist mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein,Yugioh ist nirgends ein RTS



Stimmt kein RTS aber ein Rundenstrategiespiel... zumindest diese Konsolenversion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kommt ihr nicht drum rum, was früher Pokémonkarten und Yugiohkarten warten sind heute dann eben diese tollen Battleforge Karten... alles der selbe beknackte Zeit und Geldfresser! ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eher nen Dawn of War, in battleforge ist nicht wirklich was mit Basis aufbauen. Nur schnell Energiepunkte und Orbs freischalten. Und weiter. Und es spielt sich verdammt flüssig *ohne lästiges Aufbauen von Häusern oder sonst was*
> 
> @ Selor:
> Nein,Yugioh ist nirgends ein RTS,sondern nur ein Stumpfes Magic the Gathering....


das hat mich in Warcraft, age of empires usw. immer generft. da haste ne riesige uneinnehmbare festung gebaut und dann gewinnt man und alles war für die katz -.-

dawn of war 2 hab ich schon angezockt aber naja, ich schaus mir ned an weil ich sowieso eher so ein action, egoshooter fan bin ^^

lg


----------



## Kangrim (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Kangrim: Pokemon ist mist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DAS! ist wohl war^^


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

video gesehen und finds lame

lg


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Stimmt kein RTS aber ein Rundenstrategiespiel... zumindest diese Konsolenversion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Battleforge Karten sind wie in anderen RTS deine Einheiten,die du in anderen Strategiespielen asubilden musst eine gewisse Zeit lang.In Battleforge gehts andersherum,sobald du genügend Orbs/Energie hast,kannst du die karte sofort ausspielen,und hast deinen Nahkampftrupp oder ein juggernaut oder sonst was. Yugioh hingegen war beknackt,allein die Serie =O Battleforge kann man eher vergleichen mit Magic the Gathering,und nicht mit Yugioh oder pokemon


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame razyl -.-

lg


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame razyl -.-
> 
> lg


Für Egoshooter Fans ist das Spiel nichts. Aber für Strategiespiel fans ist das schon richtig nice.


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

jenau so seh ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh gooooott -.- ich flirt grad die ganze zeit mit einer und dann schießt mir das die mit mir ferialgejobbt hat -.- oh gott damn damals war ich kacke drauf und mit der war ich ned sooo gut -.- jetzt meint die sicher ich wär immer noch der assi von damals -______________- und die wär so ne geile -.-

lg


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Du musst halt immer gut drauf sein und zu allen freundlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (21. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du musst halt immer gut drauf sein und zu allen freundlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> jenau so seh ichs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Irgendwie hast du immer pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

ne ich war damals ganz anders drauf, charakteristisch -.- die hat mich genervt weil se immer gefragt hat wie dies und das geht. und das nur weil ich immer so freundlich war. wenn dich jeder was fragt suckt das. naja heutzutage würd ich ihr doch ienfach helfen, weils sich ja doch auszahlt ;P

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2009)

Das ist ein klarer Fall von:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

danke für euer mitgefühl ^^

lg


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

xD Kangrim köstlich x)


----------



## Silenzz (21. März 2009)

N'Abend


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend


Abend Silenzz,na wie gehts? :>


----------



## Kangrim (21. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> xD Kangrim köstlich x)



Ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen.^^


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

uhh ich muss optimistisch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war die ganze flirtarbeit umsonst und ich muss wieder neu anfangen bei ner anderen damit ich watt für die woche hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> uhh ich muss optimistisch sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Wie wärs mit Syane oder Brille? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Syane oder Brille?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Brille ist wieder männlich


----------



## Silenzz (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Silenzz,na wie gehts? :>


Es geht, ziemlich kaputt, durfte an den arbeiten von der goldenen hochzeit meiner großeltern mithelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und selbst..?^^


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Ja aber eigentlich weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (21. März 2009)

Und ich halt nix von Internet flirts oO


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Es geht, ziemlich kaputt, durfte an den arbeiten von der goldenen hochzeit meiner großeltern mithelfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ui,nett :>
Und mir gehts ganz gut. Bissl schmerzen in der Schulter aber sonst alles ok


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Dann steht nur Brille zur Auswahl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann steht nur Brille zur Auswahl.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lasst doch mal die arme Brille in ruhe,er hat euch doch nichts getan


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Das sagt ja der Richtige.


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

naja selor, dann is wenigstens was los xD

lg


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das sagt ja der Richtige.


Ich tu der Brille nichts =O


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2009)

Ausser sie als unfreundlich usw. zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> naja selor, dann is wenigstens was los xD
> 
> lg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ausser sie als unfreundlich usw. zu bezeichnen.


Er ist auch manchmal unfreundlich,aber im Positiven Sinne


----------



## Mefisthor (21. März 2009)

ohhh selor hat kein bild xD

lg


----------



## Silenzz (21. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ui,nett :>
> Und mir gehts ganz gut. Bissl schmerzen in der Schulter aber sonst alles ok


Joa, ist ja für nen guten Zweck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was hasten mit der armen schulter gemacht..?


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2009)




----------



## Selor Kiith (22. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ohhh selor hat kein bild xD
> 
> lg



Ich hab nur das richtige Video gesucht und außerdem bin ich nicht nur auf buffed unterwegs...


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Joa, ist ja für nen guten Zweck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Beim handball training wohl ein wenig gezerrt.
Passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffentlich morgen vorbei


----------



## Mefisthor (22. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD

lg


----------



## Silenzz (22. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Beim handball training wohl ein wenig gezerrt.
> Passiert
> 
> 
> ...


Hoffen wirs, sonst schmerztabletten ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hoffen wirs, sonst schmerztabletten ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja.. wegen ner Zerrung eher nicht. Aber wenns nicht anders geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immerhin ist morgen spiel,hm das wird scho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (22. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja.. wegen ner Zerrung eher nicht. Aber wenns nicht anders geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hehe, lol geb dir mal los muertos auf pro7 der film ist richtig lustig^^


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hehe, lol geb dir mal los muertos auf pro7 der film ist richtig lustig^^


Joa gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was machste morgen ... naja eher heute schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (22. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa gleich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hehe
Och kA warscheinlich wie heute an den arbeiten mithelfen und mich auf die 8te klasse freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hehe
> Och kA warscheinlich wie heute an den arbeiten mithelfen und mich auf die 8te klasse freuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hach ja... nur Musik hören oder schlafen... wie gern würd ich das auch haben wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (22. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hach ja... nur Musik hören oder schlafen... wie gern würd ich das auch haben wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Erstmal ordentlich ausschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und danach nicht lernen^^ aber ich muss noch die hausaufgaben für franz-nachhilfe machen...-.-'


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Erstmal ordentlich ausschlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Uah französisch geh weg ^^
Ich hasse das Fach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (22. März 2009)

geht mir genauso :/

lg


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2009)

Je n'aime pas le français.


----------



## Mefisthor (22. März 2009)

Moi aussi :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



konnts mir ned verkneifen ^^

lg


----------



## Silenzz (22. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Uah französisch geh weg ^^
> Ich hasse das Fach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht nur du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich hab jetzt nachhilfe und hoffe das es besser wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 boah wow macht spaß^^


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> nicht nur du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja französisch steh ich sicher auf ner 3 aber das Fach ist zum K**** <<


----------



## Mefisthor (22. März 2009)

wasn los hier ! 

letzte nachricht 12 min her, geht ja garnid

lg

&#8364;dit: jetzt schreim se genau wenn ich post ^^
das fach suckt, zur matura nehm ich eh Mathe statt franze


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2009)

Nungut ich verabschiede mich dann mal bye bye ihrs


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2009)

gn8 obama


----------



## Mefisthor (22. März 2009)

geh auch pennen, flirtparnerin (die übrigens doch nicht mit mir gearbeitet hat puhh) is off ^^

lg


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2009)

gn8 mefisthor


----------



## Huntermoon (22. März 2009)

tageseröffnung um 22:10 o.0


----------



## Mefisthor (22. März 2009)

Razyl scheint krank zu sein :/

wer sieht sich auch "ich bin Sam" an ? trauriger film :/

lg


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2009)

Nabend
Oh hab den Nachtschwärmer vergessen. oO


----------



## Mefisthor (22. März 2009)

leute schreibt was !! razyl darf ned recht haben das hier ohne ihn nix läuft -.-

lg


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2009)

Das ist so, weil Sonntag ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (22. März 2009)

ach immer diese luschn ^^

lg


----------



## EXclaw (22. März 2009)

Nabend (:


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2009)

Hiho


----------



## Mefisthor (22. März 2009)

nabend exclaw au lang nimmer gesehen

naja ich geh dann ma off. ich bin sam is aus :/

lg


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2009)

gn8 Mefisthor


----------



## Anduris (22. März 2009)

eoooo whatz up?^^ bin mal off...
gn8 :-*
hehe


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2009)

Ich bin auch mal off
Gn8


----------



## Ollimua (23. März 2009)

So. Noch knapp eine Stunde, dann hab ich endlich Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> leute schreibt was !! razyl darf ned recht haben das hier ohne ihn nix läuft -.-


Da ist man mal nicht da und was ist hier los? So gut wie gar nichts... Eröffnung erst um 22:10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein ich war nicht krank :O

Abend und so


----------



## Skatero (23. März 2009)

Nabend
Wie gehts euch so?


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

razyl wtf schonwieder direkt um 21 uhr^^


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> razyl wtf schonwieder direkt um 21 uhr^^


Konnte ja gestern Abend nicht,also musste ich des heute nachholen xD


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

achja ich soll übrigens mookuh entschuldigen, weil er noch etwas für die kuhstallschule machen muss
zitat icq:
Kronas &#8206;(21:00):
so geht los, soll ich dich entschuldigen?^^
moo &#8206;(21:00):
jo mach mal ich komm so schnell ich kann 
moo &#8206;(21:01):
zumindest hoff ich heut wirds noch wsa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (23. März 2009)

nabönd ihrsens


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> nabönd ihrsens


moin


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> achja ich soll übrigens mookuh entschuldigen, weil er noch etwas für die kuhstallschule machen muss
> zitat icq:
> Kronas &#8206;(21:00):
> so geht los, soll ich dich entschuldigen?^^
> ...


Moo hat ICQ?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Moo hat ICQ?^^


jemand wie dir wird er die nummer eh nicht geben!


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Moo hat ICQ?^^


ja und ich geb dir nicht seine nummer *muhhahahah*


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ja und ich geb dir nicht seine nummer *muhhahahah*


Willich doch acuh gar nicht =O Nur kann eine Kuh schreiben ? hmmm
@ Brille:
wer redet denn mit dir?


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

hufen auffe tastatur kann doch ned gut laufen :/

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> wer redet denn mit dir?


ich selber! :S


----------



## Syane (23. März 2009)

VIel lustiger ist das ihr im ICQ darüber redet das es gleich 21 uhr ist und man dann doch da schreiben muss xD "obwohl ih icq seid"

Ihr versteht xD?


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> wer redet denn mit dir?



Jeder... und du doch gerade auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Willich doch acuh gar nicht =O Nur kann eine Kuh schreiben ? hmmm
> @ Brille:
> wer redet denn mit dir?


kennst du die kuh tastaturen nicht? 2x4 meter groß damit man bequem mit hufen tippen kann


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich selber! :S


War mir klar...

@ Kronas: achso ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm Zufall oder nicht aufeinmal tauchen sie alle auf...


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> War mir klar...


warum dann so blöd fragen?


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum dann so blöd fragen?


Gute frage... nächste frage


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gute frage... nächste frage


warum liegt da stroh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum liegt da stroh?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Chuck Norris weiß warum da Stroh liegt.


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

update: mookuh ist fast fertig!

moo &#8206;(21:14):
fast du spammer


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> update: mookuh ist fast fertig!
> 
> moo &#8206;(21:14):
> fast *du spammer*


Aha



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> update: mookuh ist fast fertig!
> 
> moo &#8206;(21:14):
> fast du spammer


ok... er kann in icq schreiben aber nicht n8schwärmer... :S


----------



## mookuh (23. März 2009)

Abend


----------



## chopi (23. März 2009)

Moin,ich hab die Maske mitgebracht,nach der jemand gefragt hat.


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Abend


Abend Mookuh

@ Chopi:
falsches Forum


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aha
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja hab ihn zugespammt weil er nicht geantwortet hat ;D



mookuh schrieb:


> Abend


na endlich auch da


----------



## chopi (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Chopi:
> falsches Forum


Dieser Witz bedarf einer erklärung.


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Witz bedarf einer erklärung.


Wir brauchen hier keine Masken. Du musst dich vertan haben.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Moin,ich hab die Maske mitgebracht,nach der jemand gefragt hat.



rofl :>


chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Witz bedarf (k)einer erklärung.


so ists richtig


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

jaa das ist der nachtschwärmer und nicht der maskenbasar


----------



## chopi (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir brauchen hier keine Masken. Du musst dich vertan haben.


Oh. >_< Hier war die Nummer 5 mit extra Zwiebeln nicht wahr?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Oh. >_< Hier war die Nummer 5 mit extra Zwiebeln nicht wahr?


mit zwiebeln ohne scharf


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

Chuck Norris weiß wo der Pfeffer wächst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Oh. >_< Hier war die Nummer 5 mit extra Zwiebeln nicht wahr?


Nein,ohne Zwiebeln. DU LUSCHE!


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mit zwiebeln *ohne scharf*


pussi :/

lg


----------



## mookuh (23. März 2009)

iPod Internet ist so langsam -.-
Und mein pc hängt


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> pussi :/
> 
> lg


ein kätzchen? wo?!


----------



## Skatero (23. März 2009)

Er meint nicht ein Kätzchen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Er meint nicht ein Kätzchen.


ach wirklich?...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. März 2009)

Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Er meint nicht ein Kätzchen.


schade
ich mag kätzchen


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> schade
> ich mag kätzchen


Auch wenn sie dir dein gesicht zerkratzen?


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

Pussi = lusche 

hat jemand gestern die miese simpsons übersetzung gesehn ? Lisa guckt ausm fenster und sieht en Hello kitty werk .. was sagt se ? hey hier gibts hallo kätzchen -.-

hmpf 

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Pussi = lusche


jetzt im ernst??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch wenn sie dir dein gesicht zerkratzen?


ich mag kätzchen auf sicherer distanz^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch wenn sie dir dein gesicht zerkratzen?


grade dann mag er sie


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> grade dann mag er sie


Brille - nur weil das deine katze bei dir tut und du es mögen tust muss es nicht bei ihn sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

bei solche IQ der hier vorherrschend is muss ich das erwähnen :/

hat jemand gestern die miese simpsons übersetzung gesehn ? Lisa guckt ausm fenster und sieht en Hello kitty werk .. was sagt se ? hey hier gibts hallo kätzchen -.-

lg


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> bei solche IQ der hier vorherrschend is muss ich das erwähnen :/
> 
> hat jemand gestern die miese simpsons übersetzung gesehn ? Lisa guckt ausm fenster und sieht en Hello kitty werk .. was sagt se ? hey hier gibts hallo kätzchen -.-
> 
> lg


ja das war übel >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille - nur weil das deine katze bei dir tut und du es mögen tust muss es nicht bei ihn sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


verdammt, du hast es ausgeplaudert, ich bin ein full-time masochist... oO


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> verdammt, du hast es ausgeplaudert, ich bin ein full-time masochist... oO


Ich habe lediglich andeutungen gemacht,du hast es nun ausgesprochen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich andeutungen gemacht,du hast es nun ausgesprochen!


*hust* 3er *hust*


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *hust* 3er *hust*


Brille,du sollst nicht deine tiefsten Geheimnisse ausplaudern - das bringt Unglück!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille,du sollst nicht deine tiefsten Geheimnisse ausplaudern - das bringt Unglück!


jaja razyl... meine tiefsten geheimnisse... *g*


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille,du sollst nicht deine tiefsten Geheimnisse ausplaudern - das bringt Unglück!


wahrheit = gut
geheimnisse erzählen = wahrheit


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

heut sind die verarschungen ja ma sooo flach -.- das hat einfach keinen unterhaltungswert 

lg


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jaja razyl... meine tiefsten geheimnisse... *g*


Ich hatte sowas noch nie und will auch nie sowas in der Art haben. Aber deine Katze scheint dich ja richtig zu lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> heut sind die verarschungen ja ma sooo flach -.- das hat einfach keinen unterhaltungswert
> 
> lg


werd wieder girly das is lustig


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> heut sind die verarschungen ja ma sooo flach -.- das hat einfach keinen unterhaltungswert
> 
> lg


geh halt auf pr0nhûb wenns dir nicht passt... da haste deine unterhaltung. oder chatte wieder mit 11 jährigen mädels, die spaß mit dir haben wollen :>


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> geh halt auf pr0nhûb wenns dir nicht passt... da haste deine unterhaltung. oder chatte wieder mit 11 jährigen mädels, die spaß mit dir haben wollen :>


knuddels soll DIE anlaufstelle dafür sein,hab ich von dir gehört Brille.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

findest du deren verarschungen heudde lustig ? also ich finds se heute ma ganz flach -.- samstag warn se lustiger

und nein will kein girly mehr sein, will nimmer bluten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Skatero (23. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> werd wieder girly das is lustig


Dann ist Brille nicht mehr allein.


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oder chatte wieder mit 11 jährigen mädels, die spaß mit dir haben wollen :>


lol! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> knuddels soll DIE anlaufstelle dafür sein,hab ich von dir gehört Brille.


das haste von kamui gehört oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann ist Brille nicht mehr allein.


du bist auch nicht mehr aktuell, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ach leute schreibt dioch ma schneller :<


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

ne da war ich schon, die ham gesagt ich bin zu kindisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Skatero (23. März 2009)

Ja Razyl und Kamui, ein wunderbares Paar. Nicht wahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das haste von kamui gehört oO


Ah stimmt ja. Sorry Brille
Ob der noch lebt?

@ Skatero:
ich bin sehr fest mit wem zusammen. Aber du bist ja noch frei...


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> geh halt auf pr0nhûb wenns dir nicht passt...


lol die website gibts ja wirklich


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ne da war ich schon, die ham gesagt ich bin zu kindisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


fallen sie bei dir nicht mehr auf die geschichte mim hasen rein?



Razyl schrieb:


> Ah stimmt ja. Sorry Brille
> Ob der noch lebt?


er lebt glücklich in der klapse.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fallen sie bei dir nicht mehr auf die geschichte mim hasen rein?


nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(

omg Pr0nhub is ja ma lol xD

lg


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Skatero:
> ich bin sehr fest mit wem zusammen. Aber du bist ja noch frei...


gaaanz fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> er lebt glücklich in der klapse.


Haste ihn mal besucht?

@ Kronas:
seit 10 Monaten nun,und die geb ich nemmer her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haste ihn mal besucht?


ja. hab mich als razyl ausgegeben, dann wars kein prob, da reinzukommen. rauskommen war da schon schwieriger


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Kronas:
> seit 10 Monaten nun,und die geb ich nemmer her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die musst du auch nicht weggeben, die rennt von allein weg


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

also ich finds immer so lustig, dass wenn razyl als schwul bezeichnet wird sofort ganz ernst wird und sich damit verteidigt vergeben zu sein xD

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die musst du auch nicht weggeben, die rennt von allein weg


das soll die erstma versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja. hab mich als razyl ausgegeben, dann wars kein prob, da reinzukommen. rauskommen war da schon schwieriger


Ich trag aber keine grüne Brille... aber wie gehts den kamui so?`Was machter so den ganzen tag?

@ Kronas:
Ne, nicht wirklich. Sie ist auch sehr glücklich darüber mit mir zusammen zusein :>

@ Mefisthor:
Ich will nur nicht mit jemanden wie Kamui zusammen zu sein - der Typ sagen wir mal so... ist ein klein wenig "aufgedreht"


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich trag aber keine grüne Brille... aber wie gehts den kamui so?`Was machter so den ganzen tag?


das gleiche wie bisher.


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> also ich finds immer so lustig, dass wenn razyl als schwul bezeichnet wird sofort ganz ernst wird und sich damit verteidigt vergeben zu sein xD
> 
> lg


jaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Kronas:
> Ne, nicht wirklich. Sie ist auch sehr glücklich darüber mit mir zusammen zusein :>


dann frag sie nochmal ohne sie dabei zusammenzuschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: boah schreibt mal schneller das war ein unbeabsichtigter doppelpost^^


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

ne razyl aber da kannst nie subba kontern nur auf ganz ernst umschalten ^^ homophobie ? ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann frag sie nochmal ohne sie dabei zusammenzuschlagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lawl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ meph: ein homophober schokostecher unser razyl... lawl das wär was :>


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das gleiche wie bisher.


Achso.
Dachte er hätte seine Aktivitäten irgendwie verändert...
Hm,noja was soll man machen?


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

mannoman, entweder hab ich ned ungenehme frage gestelllt oder ihr seid zu faul aufn postbutton zu drücken ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> mannoman, entweder hab ich ned ungenehme frage gestelllt oder ihr seid zu faul aufn postbutton zu drücken ^^
> 
> lg


also ich find die frage lustig. :>

vor allem, da homophobe leute stärker von homosexuellen "filmchen" erregt werden... xD


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

zu faul aufen button zu haun


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> zu faul aufen button zu haun


soll aber gut gegen fingerverfettung helfen!


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

ne also weiß ned wassa habt, ich bin ned schwul aber ich würd jetzt nicht bei nem schwulen ausgrenzen oder anders behandeln als jeden andern

übertriebene aussage hier >> 



Spoiler



wie sagte letztens nen lehrer ... rechtes gedankengut Oo



lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ne also weiß ned wassa habt, ich bin ned schwul aber ich würd jetzt nicht bei nem schwulen ausgrenzen oder anders behandeln als jeden andern


ja als ob hier jemand rayl anders behandeln würde, wenn er schwul wäre (was er aber denkeich ma nicht ist)
für mich wäre er weiterhin der eröffnungssuchti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja als ob hier jemand rayl anders behandeln würde, wenn er schwul wäre (was er aber denkeich ma nicht ist)
> für mich wäre er weiterhin der eröffnungssuchti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1. Razyl
2. Nein ich bin 100% Hetero
3. ich bin kein eröffnungssuchti - wetten?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Razyl
> 2. Nein ich bin 100% Hetero
> 3. ich bin kein eröffnungssuchti - wetten?


1. sry da fehlt tatsächlich n buchstabe
2. ich hab nie was anderes behauptet
3. gestern zählt net


----------



## Skatero (23. März 2009)

Mir doch egal.
Aber ein Suchti bist du. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

maaan razyl warum wirste immer so ernst wenn jemand behauptet du wärst homo ?? oh man -.-

lg


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. sry da fehlt tatsächlich n buchstabe
> 2. ich hab nie was anderes behauptet
> 3. gestern zählt net


1.
2.
3. Ich kann dir sagen,dass ich auch morgen und Übermorgen usw. den Thread nemmer eröffne


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1.
> 2.
> 3. Ich kann dir sagen,dass ich auch morgen und Übermorgen usw. den Thread nemmer eröffne


besuchste kamui?^^


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> besuchste kamui?^^


Nö,den ganz sicher nicht.
Hab anderes und besseres zu tun


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

wie Razyl angst hat als Schwul zu gelten -.- meine güdde

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

lol kennt ja das blöde geräusch von den boxen wenn man angerufen wird

bei mir war das geräusch, und im film leutets handy xD

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> lol kennt ja das blöde geräusch von den boxen wenn man angerufen wird


geräusch von den boxen wenn man angerufen wird? oO


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

jo wenns handy neben den boxen liegt

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> jo wenns handy neben den boxen liegt
> 
> lg


aso. dieses surren?


----------



## Mefisthor (23. März 2009)

so bin dann ma off, hab morgen noch 3 kack stunden mim lehrer der beim reden schon fast einschläft -.-

noch 25 posts und ich bin L33T 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8

@ Brille: jep


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> so bin dann ma off, hab morgen noch 3 kack stunden mim lehrer der beim reden schon fast einschläft -.-
> 
> noch 25 posts und ich bin L33T
> 
> ...


bin dann auch ma weg... |)4|\||\| |3!57 |)|_| |)3|²|33 1337


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2009)

So nacht hier


----------



## Kronas (23. März 2009)

Auch ma weg


----------



## Anduris (23. März 2009)

huhu was treibt ihr so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. März 2009)

Ich bin auch mal off.
Gn8 Leute


----------



## Geezey (23. März 2009)

guten nabend liebe Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (24. März 2009)

Wie sie alle schon vor 23 Uhr abknicken.... Ich schlage vor, dass der Thread nur für richtige Nachtschwärmer öffnet, also so ab 24 Uhr. Für arme Leute wie mich, die um diese unhumanitäre Zeit arbeiten müssen... Naja. Ist ja nichts zu tun, also lerne ich für die Zwischenprüfung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Abend


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

fdsfd

edit: moohkuh >.<
endlich mal net razyl jetzt kommst du


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Wahahaha vor Razyl oder ist er nicht da?


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

hab extra schnell müll geschrieben weil ich först heute nacht wollte da kommst DU


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Haha


----------



## Mefisthor (24. März 2009)

mookuh hat jetzt die pflicht des themaanheizers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

Mahlzeit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnHWOMaG8iE

habs zwar schon im youtube thread gepostet aber i finde das lied kann man ruhig weiter verteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja dies is von peter maffay aber man sollte es sich ruhig mal anhören und drüber nachdenken es is einfach nur ein schönes lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß an alle


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

Die URL enthält eine fehlerhafte Video-ID.


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> mookuh hat jetzt die pflicht des themaanheizers
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Shit


hat jemand ne idee für mich?^^


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?vmnHWOMaG8iE
> 
> ...


Die URL enthält eine fehlerhafte Video-ID.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2009)

Wenn hier was gehört wird dann:


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Abend Razyl, Mefisthor und Dracun


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

dracuns link fixed http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnHWOMaG8iE


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

razyl habe es selbst schon bemerkt und geändert hatte des = vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

ich habs zuerst bemerkt!


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> razyl habe es selbst schon bemerkt und geändert hatte des = vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich habs zuerst bemerkt!



Du bist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. März 2009)

Kronas bekommt en Fleißsternchen in sein Muttiheftchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dracuns link fixed http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnHWOMaG8iE




THx du kriegst en Stempel ins Fleißheftchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Doofe ein gedanke @ Mefi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Du bist toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke!

euch beiden andern spastis auch


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> euch beiden andern spastis auch



doch nicht gleich beleidigen...

das gibt abzug im Heft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. März 2009)

rüschtüsch Dracun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kronas kein problem wir tun was wir könn'

lg


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> doch nicht gleich beleidigen...
> 
> das gibt abzug im Heft
> 
> ...


gut dass ich 2 bekommen hab


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

jetzt gib es en dickes fettes minus ins heftchen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gut dass ich 2 bekommen hab



Dracun hat grad das zweite abgezogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> euch beiden andern spastis auch


oooooh ganz harte beleidigungen hier...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> jetzt gib es en dickes fettes minus ins heftchen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


boah bin ich hart bald bin ich der übelste gangsta der grundschule! *hopperklamotten und hip hop kaufen geht*


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

*gähn*


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Abend Brille


----------



## Mefisthor (24. März 2009)

Ich nehm ihms Heftchen weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das muss er sich erst wieder verdienen !!

lg


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *gähn*


du bist spät


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich nehm ihms Heftchen weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


recht hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tach brille


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich nehm ihms Heftchen weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


boah bin ich gangsta


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du bist spät


Und?


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und?


das ist böse


----------



## Mefisthor (24. März 2009)

hasse reeescht !

wers kennt bekommt ein Fleißsternchen, und Kronas würds Heftchen wieder bekomm

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> boah bin ich gangsta


ich geb die schelle schon im voraus!


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hasse reeescht !
> 
> wers kennt bekommt ein Fleißsternchen, und Kronas würds Heftchen wieder bekomm
> 
> lg


was soll man kennen?


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

immer feste druff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> *hasse reeescht !*
> 
> 
> wers kennt bekommt ein Fleißsternchen, und Kronas würds Heftchen wieder bekomm
> ...



das meint er

und irgendwie klingelt da das Colonia Duett bei mir weiß zwar net warum aber es klingelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Worum gehts heute in Dr. House?


----------



## Mefisthor (24. März 2009)

dracun hats erraten !! Kölscher dialekt ^^

naja er als kölner is unfair :/

lg


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

kenn ich net


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das ist böse


Ahja? Interesannt....


----------



## Skatero (24. März 2009)

nabend


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja? _Interesannt_....


rechtschreibfehler sind auch böse


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

abend Skatero


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> dracun hats erraten !! Kölscher dialekt ^^
> 
> naja er als kölner is unfair :/
> 
> lg



irgendwie oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab Heimrecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kronas schrieb:


> kenn ich net


brauchst du net is en früheres Comedian Duo im Kölner Karneval sehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colonia_Duett


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kenn ich net


ich auch net... najo egal.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> rechtschreibfehler sind auch böse


Ahja.
Interessant


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja.
> Interessant



Kannst du auch was anderes sagen?


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> brauchst du net is en früheres Comedian Duo im Kölner Karneval sehr lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nochmal als info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Kannst du auch was anderes sagen?


Joa schon.


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa schon.


hast du kein rl? 12,1 posts pro tag!


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hast du kein rl? 12,1 posts pro tag!


da geht mehr... lawl


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

ihr fies seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da geht mehr... lawl


Du zählst nicht.


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da geht mehr... lawl


du hast ja noch weniger rl Oo


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> ihr fies seid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie yoda du sprechen


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du zählst nicht.


wieso das?



Kronas schrieb:


> du hast ja noch weniger rl Oo


ich hab genug rl


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hast du kein rl? 12,1 posts pro tag!


Doch habe Ich.
Und was sind 12,1 Posts pro tag?


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und was sind 12,1 Posts pro tag?


die durchschnittliche postanzahl pro tag seit deiner anmeldung...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und was sind 12,1 Posts pro tag?



Im Nachtschwärmer schnell machbar


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> wie yoda du sprechen


du haben recht mein padawan du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die durchschnittliche postanzahl pro tag seit deiner anmeldung...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach ne?


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach ne?


ach doch!


----------



## Skatero (24. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso das?


Woher soll ich das wissen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Woher soll ich das wussen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


keine ahnung, woher du das "wussen" sollst oO


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach doch!


Wie klug ihr seid,verehrte Brille!


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> du haben recht mein padawan du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar doch großer Meister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie klug ihr seid,verehrte Brille!


unglaublich, oder ?


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

razyl ich hab grad gemerkt der obama mit pinken bäckchen sieht doof aus


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> unglaublich, oder ?


Jop,ich kanns nicht fassen. Abi 1,0 oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop,ich kanns nicht fassen. Abi 1,0 oder?


0,75


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> razyl ich hab grad gemerkt der obama mit pinken bäckchen sieht doof aus


Und weiter?

@ Brille:
So kann man sich irren - schade


----------



## Skatero (24. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 0,75


Gehst du in der Schweiz in die Schule?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gehst du in der Schweiz in die Schule?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


15 pkte entspricht 0,75


----------



## Skatero (24. März 2009)

Ach ich dachte das, weil in der Schweiz 6 die beste Note ist.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ach ich dachte das, weil in der Schweiz 6 die beste Note ist.


ahja... top


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Oh mann
Adobe Flash Player 10
- " " - 10 Plugin
Adobe Flash player 9.1


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh mann
> Adobe Flash Player 10
> - " " - 10 Plugin
> Adobe Flash player 9.1



was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

House Gucker finger hoch 

*finger heb*


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> House Gucker finger hoch
> 
> *finger heb*


früher überzeugter fan... da der fernseher in meinem zimmer aber nicht mehr so schön in der nähe vom pc steht guck ich das net mehr.... bzw ausser vorm pennen fast gar net mehr


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> was willst du uns damit sagen?


Das es eindeutig doof ist,dass wenn man Flash Player 10 drauf hat,9.1 nicht direkt mitdeinstalliert wird. Sondern erst 10 INstallieren und dann muss man 9.1 deinstallieren...


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das es eindeutig doof ist,dass wenn man Flash Player 10 drauf hat,9.1 nicht direkt mitdeinstalliert wird. Sondern erst 10 INstallieren und dann muss man 9.1 deinstallieren...


sehr interessant, mein bester razyl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> früher überzeugter fan... da der fernseher in meinem zimmer aber nicht mehr so schön in der nähe vom pc steht guck ich das net mehr.... bzw ausser vorm pennen fast gar net mehr



Ich hab mein Fernsehkabel am PC angeschlossen...


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sehr interessant, mein bester razyl.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zum kotzen ist das :/
Genauso das Zeug mit Net Framework...


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Fernsehkabel am PC angeschlossen...


da der fernseher größer ist und ansonsten ausser ab und zu guten serien (oh noez, warum kein pushing daisies mehr) nix mehr kommt liohnt sich das net wirklich...


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da der fernseher größer ist und ansonsten ausser ab und zu guten serien (oh noez, warum kein pushing daisies mehr) nix mehr kommt liohnt sich das net wirklich...



Der Fernseher steht grad im Zimmer nebenan
bin zu faul ihn rüberzuholen


----------



## Skatero (24. März 2009)

Also ich habe ja Zattoo...
Auf meinem Fernseher muss ich doch gamen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich habe ja Zattoo...


kennsch net


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich habe ja Zattoo...
> Auf meinem Fernseher muss ich doch gamen!


Kann aber nicht alle Sender


----------



## Minastirit (24. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> House Gucker finger hoch
> 
> *finger heb*


schon gekukt die woche :<


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schon gekukt die woche :<


10k posts nerd


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 10k posts nerd


Nur weil er mehr hat als du!


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schon gekukt die woche :<



Wo denn? ORF? Internet?


----------



## Mefisthor (24. März 2009)

ich wohn auf dem land, bekomm hier kein Zattoo rein :/ ka ahnung warum ich mein wozu gibts internet -.-

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich wohn auf dem land
> 
> lg


bauer gurke!


----------



## Minastirit (24. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wo denn? ORF? Internet?



sf2 -> schweizer sender^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 10k posts nerd


neidisch?


----------



## Skatero (24. März 2009)

Wir Schweizer haben halt die besten Sender. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ Minas


----------



## Minastirit (24. März 2009)

najo ist das einzige was ich auf dem dämlichen sender kuk :>


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sf2 -> schweizer sender^^



bekomm ich ned rein ;(


----------



## Mefisthor (24. März 2009)

ne bauerngurke bin ich aber au ned :O wohn in ner 17.000 seelenstadt, aber zattoo meint dass sich das ned lohnt :/

lg


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ne bauerngurke bin ich aber au ned :O wohn in ner 17.000 seelenstadt, aber zattoo meint dass sich das ned lohnt :/
> 
> lg


Tjo... 
Die Stadt hier hat auch nur 17k einwohner und trotzdem bekomm ich Zattoo :>
Schreib doch mal ne Supportmail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ne bauerngurke bin ich aber au ned :O wohn in ner 17.000 seelenstadt, aber zattoo meint dass sich das ned lohnt :/
> 
> lg


bauer gurke
nich bauerngurke!
der von bob der baumeister


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bauer gurke
> nich bauerngurke!
> der von bob der baumeister



Schaust du sowas?


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

jap wegen meinem Sohn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Schaust du sowas?


ne aber brille meinte das so^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ne aber brille meinte das so^^


ich schaus aber net.


----------



## Skatero (24. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ne bauerngurke bin ich aber au ned :O wohn in ner 17.000 seelenstadt, aber zattoo meint dass sich das ned lohnt :/
> 
> lg


Also wir haben ca. 14k, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

Ps: Ich habe sogar High Quality. (Gibts gratis zum Internet dazu.)


----------



## Mefisthor (24. März 2009)

so bin dann ma off

muss noch franze lernen

au revoir ihr nachtsuchtis


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich schaus aber net.


Bravo!


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bravo!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

n8i


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Nacht Mefisthor


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht so wild!


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

So ich verabschiede mcih mal,nacht hier.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht so wild!


wieso? haste ma wieder zu viel eingeworfen und neben deiner sig, die sich bewegt haste nu angst vorm smilie?

edit: bin dann aber auch ma weg <.<


----------



## Tabuno (24. März 2009)

oh müssen die kleinen ins bettchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> oh müssen die kleinen ins bettchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sagte der kleine tabuno, bevor mami ins zimmer kam, ihm ein gutenachtküsschen gab und er dann unter seine pokemon decke huschte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso? haste ma wieder zu viel eingeworfen und neben deiner sig, die sich bewegt haste nu angst vorm smilie?


><
Opera hatte da nurn Fehler - warum acuh immer.
Und nein ich nehme keine Drogen oder sonst was.
Und nein der Smiley macht mir keine Angst,aber er sieht ein wenig... aufgeregt aus.
So weg


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> oh müssen die kleinen ins bettchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich muss nicht,ich will. 2 Verschiedene Sachen.


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Nacht Razyl
Nacht Brille

Abend Tabuno


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich muss nicht,ich will.


freundin da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> freundin da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die ganze woche,dann klassenfahrt,dann ist sie wieder 2 wochen da über die Ferien. Warum?


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die ganze woche,dann klassenfahrt,dann ist sie wieder 2 wochen da über die Ferien. Warum?


wieso willste dann schon so früh ins bett?


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso willste dann schon so früh ins bett?


Schlafen? Morgen schule? In der 1. Stunde ne LK?


----------



## Skatero (24. März 2009)

Er hat ja nichts von schlafen gesagt.
Edit: Oh jetzt hat er es gesagt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schlafen? Morgen schule? In der 1. Stunde ne LK?


da ist jetzt die beste zeit zum lernen oO


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Er hat ja nichts von schlafen gesagt.


Jetzt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> In der 1. Stunde ne LK?



Hast gelernt?


----------



## Tabuno (24. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sagte der kleine tabuno, bevor mami ins zimmer kam, ihm ein gutenachtküsschen gab und er dann unter seine pokemon decke huschte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


<3 
jetzt aber ab ins bett brillilein


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

aloha


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> <3
> jetzt aber ab ins bett brillilein


off gehen /= ins bett gehen oder schlafen.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da ist jetzt die beste zeit zum lernen oO


Nö,gelernt habe ich schon. Ich kanns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Will jetzt einfach nur schlafen,will morgen früh auch wach sein o_o


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,gelernt habe ich schon. Ich kanns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann viel Glück morgen 



Abend Anduris


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Dann viel Glück morgen


Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> off gehen /= ins bett gehen oder schlafen.


wo is da der unterschied?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,gelernt habe ich schon. Ich kanns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na hoffentlich weisst dus morgen noch. gl :>


----------



## Tabuno (24. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> off gehen /= ins bett gehen oder schlafen.


btw: ich hab ne spongebob decke   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> btw: ich hab ne spongebob decke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ne Simpsons decke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Njo bin dann auch mal off


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> btw: ich hab ne spongebob decke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


verdammt, knapp daneben :< 

naja egal, bin ma off... 
@ anduris: fingerübungen...


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na hoffentlich weisst dus morgen noch. gl :>


Tu ich. Nochmal kurz zuvor angucken schnell und dann isses perfekt :>
Danke auch dir 
Und der Lehrer sitzt eh nur vorne und macht irgendwas und schaut nicht auf uns.... *hust*


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> btw: ich hab ne spongebob decke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


will auch eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

Yeah House und Wilson wieder Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> will auch eine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kauf dir doch eine


----------



## Skatero (24. März 2009)

Ich habe auch eine Decke.


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tu ich. Nochmal kurz zuvor angucken schnell und dann isses perfekt :>
> Danke auch dir
> Und der Lehrer sitzt eh nur vorne und macht irgendwas und schaut nicht auf uns.... *hust*



welches Fach den eigentlich?


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und der Lehrer sitzt eh nur vorne und macht irgendwas und schaut nicht auf uns.... *hust*


wenn das mal so bei uns wäre...


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> welches Fach den eigentlich?


Sozialkunde


----------



## Tabuno (24. März 2009)

ok nacht an alle die off gegangen sind


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

soooooooo bin dann mal pennen n8i 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch eine


grad wenig kohle und auch ka wos die gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Nacht Dracun


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> grad wenig kohle und auch ka wos die gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ebay?


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> grad wenig kohle und auch ka wos die gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Otto.de, quelle.de und so weiter?
Aber ich find das toll (besonders den preis...)
http://www.amazon.de/keinen-Große-Kuscheld...9492&sr=8-1

Edit:
gute nacht und so... jetzt aber wirklich :/


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

Bin dann auch mal weg,   bye viel spaß noch


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

hmm 45 &#8364; is bissl teuer. xD

edit: jo gute nacht euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. März 2009)

bin mal off
gn8


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

jo gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (24. März 2009)

Kolossales schädelverstärktes Spaltbeil


----------



## Tabuno (24. März 2009)

gz?


----------



## Huntermoon (24. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> gz?


thx xD
wollt eig nur testen, obs funzt^^


----------



## Tabuno (24. März 2009)

jo der viewer is schon was feines


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

bin mal off, gn8^^


----------



## Huntermoon (24. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo der viewer is schon was feines


da haste recht xD


----------



## Huntermoon (24. März 2009)

so, bin wech, nacht...


----------



## Tabuno (25. März 2009)

jup ich geh auch ma in die heia n8


----------



## Ollimua (25. März 2009)

Haha. 
Das ist sooo arm hier. Spammerei von 21:00 bis ca. 22:30, dann sind die ach so tollen "Nachtschwärmer" in ihren Bettchen.
Also unter Nachtschwärmen stell ich mir etwas ganz anderes vor. Aber Hauptsache man treibt seinen Postcounter mit 1-Smiley-Antworten in die Höher. Besorgt euch ICQ und macht ne Konfi zu 3. ...


----------



## Birk (25. März 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Haha.
> Das ist sooo arm hier. Spammerei von 21:00 bis ca. 22:30, dann sind die ach so tollen "Nachtschwärmer" in ihren Bettchen.
> Also unter Nachtschwärmen stell ich mir etwas ganz anderes vor. Aber Hauptsache man treibt seinen Postcounter mit 1-Smiley-Antworten in die Höher. Besorgt euch ICQ und macht ne Konfi zu 3. ...



Also ich war die ganze Nacht wach, ich hatte nur keine Lust hier reinzuposten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. März 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Haha.
> Das ist sooo arm hier. Spammerei von 21:00 bis ca. 22:30, dann sind die ach so tollen "Nachtschwärmer" in ihren Bettchen.
> Also unter Nachtschwärmen stell ich mir etwas ganz anderes vor. Aber Hauptsache man treibt seinen Postcounter mit 1-Smiley-Antworten in die Höher. Besorgt euch ICQ und macht ne Konfi zu 3. ...


Ich habe ICQ,doch nicht jeden hier auf der Liste. Und... nur weil du Frühs/abends arbeiten musst oder sonst was,muss das nicht hier jeder tun. Einige haben hier noch Schule oder müssen früh raus zur arbeit. Und schau doch mal am Wochenende vorbei,dann dauert das ganze hier bis 1.00/2.00 uhr oder länger. Der Thread beginnt um 21.00 uhr und könnte sogar schon 21.30 uhr vorbei sein,wenn keiner danach mehr postet.Und auch du solltest es merken,das hier weitaus mehr Posts sind mit mehr als 1 Wort/Smiley und die Leute hier auch über was diskuttieren.Aber schön seinen ummut darüber hier auslassen das du so spät bzw früh noch arbeiten musst.

Abend @ alle


----------



## Kronas (25. März 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Haha.
> Das ist sooo arm hier. Spammerei von 21:00 bis ca. 22:30, dann sind die ach so tollen "Nachtschwärmer" in ihren Bettchen.
> Also unter Nachtschwärmen stell ich mir etwas ganz anderes vor. Aber Hauptsache man treibt seinen Postcounter mit 1-Smiley-Antworten in die Höher. Besorgt euch ICQ und macht ne Konfi zu 3. ...


ich hab icq aber nur mookuh von den leuten hier auf der liste und moo und ich reichen nicht für ne konfi^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Kronas (25. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend


moin


----------



## Skatero (25. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> konfi^^


Kann man das essen?

Ps: Nabend


----------



## Kronas (25. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kann man das essen?
> 
> Ps: Nabend


konferenz, 3 oder mehr leute in einem icq chat


----------



## Razyl (25. März 2009)

> Schüler hatten fünf bis sechs Jugendliche beobachtet, die mit zwei Feuerlöschern unterwegs waren. Diese sollen nicht aus der Schule stammen. Die Übeltäter entleerten einen der Feuerlöscher über ein angekipptes Fenster in einen Umkleideraum der Turnhalle. Der zweite wurde im Eingangsbereich der Schule versprüht.


Ich müsste den leuten danken die das gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schulausfall. Der 2. Notfall in unserer Schule innerhalb von 12 Monaten buhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. März 2009)

schade will auch
wir hatten hier noch nichts so tolles


----------



## Skatero (25. März 2009)

Ach ich dachte Konfiture. -.-


----------



## Kangrim (25. März 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Skatero (25. März 2009)

Hallo Kangrim
Mir gefällt deine neue Sig.


----------



## Razyl (25. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> schade will auch
> wir hatten hier noch nichts so tolles


Voriges Jahr so Mitte Mai: Ne Chemielehrerin kippt ne richtig große Flasche Brom um ==> Katastrophenschutz etc. da ==> Schulausfall (nach 2(!) h rumsitzen ...:/)
Und heute das,und wieder Katastrophenschutz da... könnte jedes jahr sowas sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. März 2009)

Ihr seid heute aber auch still


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2009)

/me ist im Designthread und im STO Forum


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Haha.
> Das ist sooo arm hier. Spammerei von 21:00 bis ca. 22:30, dann sind die ach so tollen "Nachtschwärmer" in ihren Bettchen.
> Also unter Nachtschwärmen stell ich mir etwas ganz anderes vor. Aber Hauptsache man treibt seinen Postcounter mit 1-Smiley-Antworten in die Höher. Besorgt euch ICQ und macht ne Konfi zu 3. ...


haste was gegen normale menschen, die noch ein echtes leben haben? und es sich nicht leisten können, erst um 4 uhr nachts ins bett zu gehen, weil sie arbeiten oder in die schule gehen und leistung bringen müssen?
hau doch ab, wenns dir nicht gefällt, bist nämlich unerwünscht.
Hi, Leute!!


----------



## Razyl (25. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Hi, Leute!!


Hi Aduris.

@ Selor:
na und? ich bin auch noch im Battleforge forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2009)

Du hast aber keine Lebhafte Diskussion xD


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. März 2009)

Nabend @ll

hab mal nen link für euch ausgegraben, wems gefällt:Klickt mich^^ (aber nur wer auf schlechten humor und star wars parodien steht^^)


----------



## Razyl (25. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du hast aber keine Lebhafte Diskussion xD


Und? Trotzdem interessant und morgen ist endlich soweit MUAHAHAHAHAHA ööööhem


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

complete silence?


----------



## Razyl (25. März 2009)

Die wollen alle nemmer schreiben,sind nun Depri über den einen Comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die wollen alle nemmer schreiben,sind nun Depri über den einen Comment
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das kann sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> das kann sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mal schauen ob der morgen früh wieder da ist... *g*


----------



## Dracun (25. März 2009)

buuuuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> buuuuh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Muuuuh


----------



## Dracun (25. März 2009)

MäääH...so genug rum gealbert ...gruß an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> MäääH...so genug rum gealbert ...gruß an alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alber doch mit deinen Sohnemann rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abend Dracun


----------



## Kangrim (25. März 2009)

Hmmmm ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll :/


----------



## Dracun (25. März 2009)

der pennt du ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na allet fit?


----------



## Razyl (25. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> der pennt du ei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und? weck ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und joa schon... ich denke schon


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob der morgen früh wieder da ist... *g*


wahrscheinlich lässt er dann wieder seine schlechte laune an uns aus. oO
weil er die ganze zeit in WoW rum gewipet ist oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich lässt er dann wieder seine schlechte laune an uns aus. oO
> weil er die ganze zeit in WoW rum gewipet ist oder so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube eher weil er "arbeiten" muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also Anduris du bleibst die ganze Nacht wach damit er dann keine schlechte Laune hat wenn du doch noch da bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (25. März 2009)

> Satan ist mit Sicherheit der beste Freund, den die
> Kirche jemals gehabt hat, denn er hat sie die
> ganzen Jahre über am Leben erhalten! Die falsche
> Lehre von Hölle und Teufel hat es den protestantischen
> ...


 [Satanistische Bibel, Buch Luzifer]


----------



## Razyl (25. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> [Satanistische Bibel, Buch Luzifer]


Ahja....


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2009)

FileFront schließt die Pforten ^^


----------



## Razyl (25. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> FileFront schließt die Pforten ^^


Ok gesehen...
NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher weil er "arbeiten" muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich bleib bestimmt nicht wach. xD 
muss morgen früh raus und muss ne präsentaion machen, is prüfung in NWA...


----------



## Dracun (25. März 2009)

terror welt geht unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> ich bleib bestimmt nicht wach. xD
> muss morgen früh raus und muss ne präsentaion machen, is prüfung in NWA...


Du armer :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok gesehen...
> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!




Was meinst du was grad los ist auf BCFiles.com, Armadafiles.com, EFFiles.com, SFCfiles.com etc. 
BC-central hat den Notstand ausgerufen und ruft alle auf, jegliches Bisschen Daten zu retten was zu retten ist^^


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

naja, bin gut vorbereitet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab n gutes gefühl^^


----------



## Razyl (25. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was meinst du was grad los ist auf BCFiles.com, Armadafiles.com, EFFiles.com, SFCfiles.com etc.
> BC-central hat den Notstand ausgerufen und ruft alle auf, jegliches Bisschen Daten zu retten was zu retten ist^^


Wo soll ich nun meine Demos laden? o_O 
FileFront war immer mit das schnellste was es gab o.O
Wieso sterben immer zuerst die guten?


----------



## Razyl (25. März 2009)

Noja bye bye euch!


----------



## Skatero (25. März 2009)

Ich bin auch mal offline
gn8


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

me2
gn8!!


----------



## Huntermoon (25. März 2009)

nacht, bin off...


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2009)

new uglys! bzw nen geringer ersatz gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.smilies.4-user.de/index.php?section=Ugly

da unsere fav seite ja tot ist :< 
hat immerhin 500+
da charcha ja nid teilen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2009)

gott seit ihr alle pennen?
-.- unwürdige


----------



## Birk (26. März 2009)

Also ich penn nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin nur wie eigentlich immer zufaul hier drin zu posten, für meinen Spamm reicht mit der "Mittwochsthread"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



PS:  Suche nachtaktiven User  der Lust hat hin und wieder mal über Xfire zu labbern (hauptsächlich über WoW und WC3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber auch ein wenig CSS, HdRO und diverse Animes), ich fühl mich jedesmal so allein wenn ich wieder als einziger on bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Schreibt mir in Xfire - darkkylewow  (ja, der Name ist doof, aber der ist auch schon ziemlich alt)


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. März 2009)

/me hat versucht zu schlafen aber irgendwie, irgendwas hält ihn wach...


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (26. März 2009)

Mein Druide ist jetzt Level 80 muahaha. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## llviktorj (26. März 2009)

hi leute 
bei mir ist es schon 22:23 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (26. März 2009)

Mal schaun ob um 21 uhr wer dran denkt zu öffnen :>


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2009)

Abend oo


----------



## Birk (26. März 2009)

Let the Spam (with cheese) begin!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. März 2009)

Morgen

Die meistgehasste Familie der Usa

/discuss


----------



## Lillyan (26. März 2009)

Regelverbesserung

*Posten nur zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr MEZ erlaubt*

Nun gibt keine dummen Ausreden mehr!


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Regelverbesserung
> 
> *Posten nur zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr MEZ erlaubt*
> 
> Nun gibt keine dummen Ausreden mehr!


TJa Lilly... manche User können halt nicht lesen ... aber wenn Buffed in Deutsches Forum mit Sitz in Deutschland ist sollte man sich das denken können....aber so ist das nunmal.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (26. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Regelverbesserung
> 
> *Posten nur zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr MEZ erlaubt*
> 
> Nun gibt keine dummen Ausreden mehr!



Na da bin ich ja froh dass ich die "richtige" Ortszeit habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

Hi @all!!


----------



## Birk (26. März 2009)

Nicht klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Hi @all!!


Huhu Anduris =O


----------



## Dracun (26. März 2009)

tach

 ja...schon dumm dreist so ne aktion aber lilly meinste net den post löschen hätte gereicht? man muss ja net gleich closen nur wegen einen deppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein ja nur


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Nicht klicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was passiert dann böses?!?!?!??!!?!?


----------



## Dracun (26. März 2009)

probier es aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXclaw (26. März 2009)

Seid gegrüßt, Krieger der Nacht!


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> tach
> 
> ja...schon dumm dreist so ne aktion aber lilly meinste net den post löschen hätte gereicht? man muss ja net gleich closen nur *wegen einen deppen*
> 
> ...


Er ist nicht ein Einzelfall... gab schon mehrmals das welche nicht in der erlaubten zeit gepostet haben


----------



## Dracun (26. März 2009)

heute war es aber ein depp und in der regel passiert es ja net oft  wie gesagt is meine meinung


----------



## Birk (26. März 2009)

Rauchen ist ungesund! 

Dreht den Ton hoch, die spricht ihre Kommentare etwas leise


----------



## Kangrim (26. März 2009)

Nabend ihr Luschen


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (26. März 2009)

nabend..endlich hab ich mein geliebten pc wieder^^


----------



## Dracun (26. März 2009)

na du einzel lusche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (26. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> na du einzel lusche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm du hast es kaputt gemacht.^^


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2009)

Abend Kangrim
Abend Bonsai


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (26. März 2009)

sagt mal..was war den die letzten tage so los? ^^ auf denn straßen erzählt man, der thed würde einmal geschlossen?^^


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

lol


----------



## Birk (26. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Luschen



Ich bin keine Lusche, ich bin beim Animemarathon von "einer Animeseite" nach rund 70 Stunden 7ter geworden von den 49 Teilnehmern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und kurz nachdem ich weg war sind 4 von den 6 übrigens auch ausgeschieden... nichtmal ne Stunde nach mir -.-


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> sagt mal..was war den die letzten tage so los? ^^ auf denn straßen erzählt man, der thed würde einmal geschlossen?^^


k.A . fragen sie Wachtmeisterin lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (26. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich bin keine Lusche, ich bin beim Animemarathon von Animeloads nach rund 70 Stunden 7ter geworden von den 49 Teilnehmern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh ein Anime Fan. Wilkommen in unserem underground zirkel der Animefans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was war das denn für ein marathon und wer waren die 49 leute?^^


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Oh ein Anime Fan.* Wilkommen in unserem underground zirkel der Animefans
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=44143


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (26. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> k.A . fragen sie Wachtmeisterin lilly
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Is sie da? ^^


----------



## Kangrim (26. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=44143



tjaja unser razyl hilft wo er kann xD


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Is sie da? ^^


Sie war vorhin da....

@ Kangrim:
jop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (26. März 2009)

ich brauchn thema..kennt ihr School Rumble?^^


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> ich brauchn thema..kennt ihr School Rumble?^^


nein


----------



## Kangrim (26. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> ich brauchn thema..kennt ihr School Rumble?^^



Jop ist ein total geiler *ANIME* *hustrazyl*


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Jop ist ein total geiler *ANIME* *hustrazyl*


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=44143



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (26. März 2009)

Nabend ihr °°°°° (das wort darf ich leider nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


*auf Razyl zeig*
*ihn aufzieh*
_*ANIME*_
*lach*


----------



## Dracun (26. März 2009)

naja die einzigsten animes die i kenne heißen
Elfenlied
Akira
record of Lodoos War
X
Crying Freeman (als Manga wohl bemerkt)
und von RTL 2 her
DB -DB Z
Ranma
Inuyasha
und One Piece

des wars glaub ich soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> *ihn aufzieh*


Ahja.... 
Interessant. und weiter?


----------



## Kangrim (26. März 2009)

Leute man kanns auch übertreiben^^


----------



## Melih (26. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> naja die einzigsten animes die i kenne heißen
> Elfenlied
> Akira
> record of Lodoos War
> ...




Die RTL2 Animes sind eh ein Totaller abklatsch zu "richtigen" Animes, die Heinis da haben eh

1.Nur Kinderanimes im Programm
2.Sind die manchmal bis zu 15minuten geschnitten
3.kommt doch da meines wissens nach, nur noch wiederholungen


----------



## Kangrim (26. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Die RTL2 Animes sind eh ein Totaller abklatsch zu "richtigen" Animes, die Heinis da haben eh
> 
> 1.Nur Kinderanimes im Programm
> 2.Sind die manchmal bis zu 15minuten geschnitten
> 3.kommt doch da meines wissens nach, nur noch wiederholungen




Aber es kommt seit neustem wieder Digimon staffel 1! Endlich mal wieder was richtig gemacht rtl2^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (26. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Die RTL2 Animes sind eh ein Totaller abklatsch zu "richtigen" Animes, die Heinis da haben eh
> 
> 1.Nur Kinderanimes im Programm
> 2.Sind die manchmal bis zu 15minuten geschnitten
> 3.kommt doch da meines wissens nach, nur noch wiederholungen




ein /sign für das ! ^^



Razyl kopir das raus ! ^^ ich wusste es schon ^^...danke


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2009)

*hust* wird bei buffed nicht gerne gesehen...


----------



## Dracun (26. März 2009)

trotzdem fand i die net schlecht da i wie bis dato kein digital tv hatte sondern halt nur rtl 2 und i fand die halt net schlecht sry wenn des in dein erfahrenes anime gucker schema net passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (26. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Oh ein Anime Fan. Wilkommen in unserem underground zirkel der Animefans
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut, es waren doch "nur" 48.  Das waren Leute vom OnePieceTalk  - Forum

Der Thread zum Marathon ist das hier ->  Link

Und der Link zur TopTen wird nachgetragen... ich finds grad einfach nicht..


----------



## Dracun (26. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *hust* wird bei buffed nicht gerne gesehen...


was?


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> was?


Der name der seite die Bonsai vorhin gepostet hat


----------



## Dracun (26. März 2009)

aso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> aso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dracun: +1 Lerneinheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (26. März 2009)

ich bin duschen und weg ^^ baba viel spass euch noch


----------



## Kangrim (26. März 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> ich bin duschen und weg ^^ baba viel spass euch noch



Cucu^^


----------



## Birk (26. März 2009)

*Stille*


----------



## Kangrim (26. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *Stille*




Joa manchmal


----------



## Dracun (26. März 2009)

ja auch i weg bin baba leutz und seid ja artig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> ja auch i weg bin baba leutz und seid ja artig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sind wir immer.
nacht Dracun!


----------



## Birk (26. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> ja auch i weg bin baba leutz und seid ja artig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin niemals artig, ich bin der Chaosprinz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2009)

So ich verschwinde auch in die Nacht hinein. Und wehe einer postet wieder um die falsche zeit


----------



## Skatero (26. März 2009)

Nabend und gn8
Mag nicht posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

Halloooooo...!


----------



## Birk (26. März 2009)

*Thread erneut ankurbel*

Gibts hier noch ein paar Southparkfans?


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. März 2009)

Wo bleibt eigentlich die große Werbemasche für Star Trek?


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *Thread erneut ankurbel*
> 
> Gibts hier noch ein paar Southparkfans?




Ja... viel mehr würde mich aber interessieren, was für Metal du hörst!


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2009)

guten morgen jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@birk southpark fan 4 ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kuk mir die aber auf englisch auf der offizellen hp an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da sind die stimmen so viel geiler als im deutschen


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. März 2009)

http://trekmovie.com/2009/03/26/european-s...-appear-online/

Neue Filmposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2009)

n1
btw kann einer von euch chinesisch lesen? ^^ hätt ne nette seite für wallpaper gefunden aber irgendwie komm ich da nid so wirklich weit Xd


----------



## Birk (26. März 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ja... viel mehr würde mich aber interessieren, was für Metal du hörst!



Ach, ich hör eig alles.. von Trashmetal bis zu Death Metal..  

Meine Lieblingsbands sind unter vielem anderem Metallica und Slipknot



Minastirit schrieb:


> guten morgen jungs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, die englische Synchro ist definitiv besser


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingsbands sind unter vielem anderem Metallica und Slipknot




Jawohl, Slipknot!! 
Metallica ist nun nicht ganz meins, der Ur-Trash spricht mich einfach nicht an. (So auch Slayer...)


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2009)

metallica und slipknot sind die neusten aber schlechter als die alten lieder find ich :<

keiner chinese typ :< wo sind die china farmer wenn man sie mal braucht


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. März 2009)

China ^^ dort musse hin^^


----------



## Birk (26. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> metallica und slipknot sind die neusten aber schlechter als die alten lieder find ich :<



Ganz meine Meinung, aber naja, mit der Zeit ändern sich Dinge eben


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ganz meine Meinung, aber naja, mit der Zeit ändern sich Dinge eben




Muss ich wiedersprechen.
Für mich ist "All Hope is Gone" das beste Slipknot-Album.
Wobei es nur ganz knapp vor Vol. 3: The Subliminal Verses steht.
"Mate.Feed.Kill.Repeat." finde ich abgesehen von "Only One" recht schwach. 
Das Self-Titeled-Album & Iowa sind nicht schlecht, kommen aber an Vol. 3 und A.H.I.G. nicht ran.


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2009)

gibt viele die so denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und najo nach china toll dann kann ich immer noch kein china zeugs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 egal klick ich mich halt durch die seite ;D


----------



## 8uff3d.de (26. März 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Muss ich wiedersprechen.
> Für mich ist "All Hope is Gone" das beste Slipknot-Album.


Du hast vergessen, dass es cool ist, zu sagen, dass eine Band früher besser war.


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2009)

&#19994;&#30005;&#33041;&#26700;&#38754;&#22721;&#32440;&#31449; oder sowas hab ich geklickt nun isses englisch wohooo

najo wie auch immer slipknot ist zwar bei top 20 von mir aber das wars auch ..


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

Ich freu' mich riesig auf ihren Gig bei Rock Im Park!
Endlich seh' ich sie live!


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2009)

wollt ich auch gehen aber keiner der kolegen hat bock :<


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

Wo kommst du her?

Ich muss sagen, RiP hat eines der besten Lineups der letzten Jahre.
Slipknot, Machine Head, Enter Shikari, Killswitch Engage, koRn, Volbeat, Marylin Manson, Trivium, Placebo, Billy Talent, Alexisonfire, Bring me the Horizon, Five Finger Death Punch, Papa Roach:
Das sind durch die Bank gute Namen. Heaven Shall Burn und Iron Maiden würde ich mir noch wünschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2009)

linkin park würd ich gern nochma sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 life sind die so hammer ;D
slipknot/korn/billy talent&placebo sind in etwa die ich gerne sehen würd .. rest najo .. 

ich komm aus der schweiz darum sag ich ja aleine suxx^^


----------



## Birk (26. März 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Muss ich wiedersprechen.
> Für mich ist "All Hope is Gone" das beste Slipknot-Album.
> Wobei es nur ganz knapp vor Vol. 3: The Subliminal Verses steht.
> "Mate.Feed.Kill.Repeat." finde ich abgesehen von "Only One" recht schwach.
> Das Self-Titeled-Album & Iowa sind nicht schlecht, kommen aber an Vol. 3 und A.H.I.G. nicht ran.



Naja es sollte nicht heißen dass ich die neuen nicht mag, mir gefallen nur die alten ein bisschen besser


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

Okay, ich wohne in Hobbingen.
Hähä, wobei Hobbingen hier Nürnberg heißt.

Da hast du kaum ne Wahl als hinzufahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Äääh... ist es normal dass der aktualisierungsstatus von meinem HdrO auf "123%" steht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Birk schrieb:


> Naja es sollte nicht heißen dass ich die neuen nicht mag, mir gefallen nur die alten ein bisschen besser




Das hab ich' auch garnicht gemeint... wollte nur meine Imaginäre-Ranking-Liste der Slipknot-Alen veröffnetlichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (26. März 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Äääh... ist es normal dass der aktualisierungsstatus von meinem HdrO auf "123%" steht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin zwar relativ neu in HdRO, aber ich denke nicht dass das nornal ist. Starts besser mal neu


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar relativ neu in HdRO, aber ich denke nicht dass das nornal ist. Starts besser mal neu




Dann ist aber wieder alles weg!
Ich seh' aktuell leider nurnoch dass ich 2775/XXXX Dateien habe, blöderweise wird mir die Zahl der Datein, die ich am Ende brauche nicht angeziegt weil das aus dem Bild gerutscht ist... aaaah!!
Ich schau' im Mitternacht nochmal, was dann los ist.
Oder wenn ich 200% habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. März 2009)

Normal kannst du den Updater schließen und weider neustarten und alle Daten sind noch da... hatte ich auch mal ^^


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

Wenn das jetzt nicht stimmt musst du die Kosten tragen.
Nur dass das klar ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. März 2009)

Scotty! Beam mich hoch!


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

Du bleibst schön hier, Freundchen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nein, das funktioniert tatsächlich. Hat sich um einen anzeigfehler gehandelt. 
Wie das Porgramm draufkommt, dass ich bei 3.000/22.000 Dateien 175% geladen habe, ist mir aber nicht ganz klar.


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2009)

cheator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin ma weg hier muss noch mein devil may cry 4 fertig zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (26. März 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Du bleibst schön hier, Freundchen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sag doch: Neustarten und dann gehts


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

Okay, viel Spass!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Birk: Funktionierten tut es trotzdem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denn dass die bisherigen 350/19666 Datein wohl nicht 29% entsprechen, das dürften wir alle wissen :-/


----------



## Brainsuckerᇙ (26. März 2009)

Na Hab ihr hier noch Platz für einen Nachtschwärmer mehr ?        


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

       ^^


----------



## Birk (26. März 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> @Birk: Funktionierten tut es trotzdem nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warte,  das muss ich erstmal nachrechnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nein, lass es einfach sturheil laden, mehr kannst du bei so nem Bugg meistens sowieso nicht machen


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. März 2009)

Joar... der HdRO Patcher hat es nicht so wirklich mit Prozentrechnung... ^^


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

wieso nicht?


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

Brainsucker&#4569; schrieb:


> Na Hab ihr hier noch Platz für einen Nachtschwärmer mehr ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na immer doch!


@die Andren: Das Ding ist einfach sternhagelvoll. Ich lass ihn einfach mal machen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Na immer doch!
> 
> 
> @die Andren: Das Ding ist einfach sternhagelvoll. Ich lass ihn einfach mal machen...
> ...


um was gehts?^^


----------



## Brainsuckerᇙ (26. März 2009)

Wenne euch abends / Nachts so richtig langweilig ist was macht ihr dann?


Ich habe gerade so einen Moment  und das kotzt richtig an....


----------



## rEdiC (26. März 2009)

Na na na nanana mei Alde is im Playboy drin.


----------



## Birk (26. März 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Na na na nanana mei Alde is im Playboy drin.



Pic or Lie!


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> um was gehts?^^



Mein HdrO Patcher:

1790/19.666 Dateien
Abschlossen: 187%



rEdiC schrieb:


> Na na na nanana mei Alde is im Playboy drin.




Screen or it didn't happen!


----------



## rEdiC (26. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Pic or Lie!


J.B.O. - Mei Alde is im Playboy drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> J.B.O. - Mei Alde is im Playboy drin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verdammt, das hätte ich wissen müssen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (26. März 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> J.B.O. - Mei Alde is im Playboy drin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Schon doof wenn man so eine Meldung wie ich abliefert weil man nicht weiß dass das ein Lied von einer Band ist


----------



## Rodney (26. März 2009)

Ich lade seit ner Stunde "client_surface.dat" runter und dahinter noch eine Zahl:"client_surface.dat-3"
Bin mittlerweile bei 19.000 angekommen.

Habe auch schon  250% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainsuckerᇙ (27. März 2009)

Leberwurst














Völlig überflüssig aber es musste raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Na da fehlen ja nur noch dreiundzwölfig %  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainsuckerᇙ (27. März 2009)

Einer musste das ja mal sagen ^^


Btw man is mir langweilig.

Andere Leute nehmen Geiseln wenn ihnen langweilig ist ....


----------



## Rodney (27. März 2009)

Wenn du die Leberwurst nicht rauslässt quillt sie dir irgendwann aus der Nase.
Und das passiert immer dann, wenn du's grad garnicht brauchen kannst.

&#8364;: 340%! Ich bin overpowered!!


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Brainsucker&#4569; schrieb:


> Einer musste das ja mal sagen ^^
> 
> 
> Btw man is mir langweilig.
> ...



Dann spiel WoW oder sonst was


----------



## Brainsuckerᇙ (27. März 2009)

Deswgen habe ich sie ja rausgelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne mal im jochen gibs denn net eine freizeitbeschätigung ausser in foren rum zu spammen und dabei musik zu hören die man seit 3 wochen auf dem rechner hat und noch net angehört hat.
und ja ich war zu faul für großbuchstaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Brainsucker&#4569; schrieb:


> Deswgen habe ich sie ja rausgelassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großbuchstaben werden sowieso überbewertet


----------



## Brainsuckerᇙ (27. März 2009)

nene von dem stoff bin ich runter und damit will auch ersma nix mehr zutun haben ^^Ich trottel hab beim release anstadt mit meinem warlock mit dem Dk gezoggt und au 73 augehört weil ich den anschluss verloren hatte ^^


----------



## Rodney (27. März 2009)

Blablablablabla!
Ich binw eg.
Servus!
Fickön! o.O


----------



## Brainsuckerᇙ (27. März 2009)

immer diese Hastiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainsuckerᇙ (27. März 2009)

Ich glaub ich fang an meine CD,s aussem regal zu reißen uum sie danach wieder aufzuheben und richtig zu sortieren denn hab ich wenigstens was zu tun.......            


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Jo viel Spaß beim sortieren


----------



## Brainsuckerᇙ (27. März 2009)

jo bin durch 

" Can´t touch  this " *sing*.......

was machst du noch so spät zur nacht ?


----------



## Minastirit (27. März 2009)

so 5 lvl weiter noch 3oder 4 dann pwnd devil may cry 4 hard mode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die 2 die man am anfang wählen kann sind einfach zu low 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber hab voll prob bei dante -.- waffe wechseln ist bei dem auf ner taste die mein gamepad nid hat .. muss ich immer e drücken auf tastatur :<

und wat mach ihr so?


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. März 2009)

Kauf dir nen anständiges Gamepad!


----------



## Minastirit (27. März 2009)

ziwschenposter du!
fürn pc? neee^^
meins reicht und welches game braucht mehr als a b c d + r1 r2 l1 l2?
-.- hab vermutlich falsche angewählt in den settings ;D sicher xbox mist oder so geklickt :<


----------



## Minastirit (27. März 2009)

egal bin trozdem pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schlafen ist was schönes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainsuckerᇙ (27. März 2009)

Das hab ich auch mal gezoggt aber da war mir die lenkung irgendwie zu blöd und ich kam mit den ganzen kombos net klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und so ganz ohne maus mochte ich es auch net ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber von der graik und handlung wars gut


----------



## Minastirit (27. März 2009)

ohne gamepad bist du im arsch
wobei easy mode sollt man auch so packen xD
aber ab hard oder früher "dante mode" wirds richtig hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Ich bin übrigens immernoch da mehr oder weniger.. ich bin atm sehr mit Naruto Shippuden nachholen beschäftigt


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Bin ich der einzige der noch wach ist?


----------



## Kono (shat) (27. März 2009)

ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Der Thread ist ja noch eine Weile offen... also worüber sollen wir reden?


Edit: Es ist 3 Uhr.... und keiner außer mir schreibt was...  :/

Edit 2:  Halb 4... immernoch keine neue Meldung..

Edit 3: 4 Uhr... ich bin enttäuscht von euch, Leute

Edit 4: Bald ist der Thread zu... Schwach Leute... ganz schwach...


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Edit 4: Bald ist der Thread zu... Schwach Leute... ganz schwach...


Wie schon zuletzt gesagt... manche haben schule/arbeit... die bleiben wohl nicht bis 6.00 uhr auf...

Abend und so


----------



## Syane (27. März 2009)

huhu


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

postet doch mal im interaktiven mal spiel thread!


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> postet doch mal im interaktiven mal spiel thread!


Nö,da muss ich was downloaden ==> kb


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. März 2009)

/me klebt Kronas ein "Ich mache keine Werbung für meinen Thread in fünf verschiedenen anderen Threads" schild auf die Stirn


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

hee das war bis jetzt nur werbung beim aufgaben thread und hier

@razyl das sind unter 2 mb verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. März 2009)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> @razyl das sind unter 2 mb verdammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sind trotzdem 2 sachen die ich nicht brauche auf meinen Rechner =O

@ Dracun:
Abend,na wie gehts dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. März 2009)

jut jut wie immer ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> jut jut wie immer ne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm dir gehts auch nie schlecht - mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sind trotzdem 2 sachen die ich nicht brauche auf meinen Rechner =O
> 
> @ Dracun:
> Abend,na wie gehts dir?
> ...


hast du was gegen interaktives paint?^^


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hast du was gegen interaktives paint?^^


Ja,ich hasse Paint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. März 2009)

jap recht hast razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja,ich hasse Paint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann nenn es halt interaktives photoshop mit anderen funktionen^^


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

blaaaa

ich glaub ich hab den eSport-Thread  totgeschwiegen Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann nenn es halt interaktives photoshop mit anderen funktionen^^


Ebenfalls =O Ich habe Paint ungefähr 2x gestartet das wars acuh... Ich brauch sowas net :>

@ Dracun:
Hmmm... das müssen wir ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

was fürn esportthread


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

den wegen der absage

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=96744

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

jetzt hab ich den Thread au noch gekillt Oo


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich den Thread au noch gekillt Oo


ganz ganz böse!


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

moin brille


löl 3,1k posts


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> jap recht hast razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm bei der sig bekomm ich iwie bock auf oot
tach kronas


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

willst du wenigstens den neuen imba interaktiven paint thread besuchen?^^
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=0#entry1585593


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> willst du wenigstens den neuen imba interaktiven paint thread besuchen?^^
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=0#entry1585593


natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und ein bild malen?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und ein bild malen?^^


nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


<.<


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Huhu


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Huhu


zomg it's a mookuh


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zomg it's a mookuh



Muhahahhaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

mookuh mach mal miau


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Mieeeeauuuuuh


----------



## Falathrim (27. März 2009)

Bekloppte. Allesamt.

Auch die Kuh.
o.0 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

jetzt bist du miaukuh lol


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Dumme Nachbarin >>


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dumme Nachbarin >>



Wieso denn?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dumme Nachbarin >>


hat se dich wieder mim fernglas ausspioniert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hat se dich wieder mim fernglas ausspioniert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha wie witzig Herr Brille >>

Nein,aber sie klingelt und fragt mich ob ich ihr helfen kann,den Schrank rauszutragen... pff <<


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein,aber sie klingelt und fragt mich ob ich ihr helfen kann,den Schrank rauszutragen... pff <<


joa eifnach "nein" sagen und gut ist?


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa eifnach "nein" sagen und gut ist?


Hab ich auch,dann hat sie noch irgendwas gemeint und dann hab ich die Tür zugeschlagen... soll sie dochen anderen Verrückten suchen >>


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa eifnach "nein" sagen und gut ist?


das wär voll unsozial


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha wie witzig Herr Brille >>
> 
> Nein,aber sie klingelt und fragt mich ob ich ihr helfen kann,den Schrank rauszutragen... pff <<



hat sie keinen freund oder so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich auch,dann hat sie noch irgendwas gemeint und dann hab ich die Tür zugeschlagen... soll sie dochen anderen Verrückten suchen >>


gibt ausser dir in der nähe nicht sehr viele, wa?


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> hat sie keinen freund oder so?


wahrscheinlich so ne fette die selbst nochmal so viel wie der schrank wiegt


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gibt ausser dir in der nähe nicht sehr viele, wa?


o-O
Ich bin nicht verrückt.

@ Mookuh:
Die ist 45 oder so... aber ihr Mann ist erkältet >>

@ Kronas: nö,aber wegen ihrer Fahrlässigkeit hab ich mir mal den Finger gebrochen,für die mach ich nichts mehr =O


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich so ne fette die selbst nochmal so viel wie der schrank wiegt


wenn sies schafft, sich selbst vor razyls tür zu tragen kann se ja auch den schrank packen :S


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha wie witzig Herr Brille >>
> 
> Nein,aber sie klingelt und fragt mich ob ich ihr helfen kann,den Schrank rauszutragen... pff <<



hat sie keinen freund oder so?

edit: wieso kommt hier nochmal die gleiche antwort von oben?


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn sies schafft, sich selbst vor razyls tür zu tragen kann se ja auch den schrank packen :S


Nein sie ist nicht so schwer >< Trotzdem doof


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> hat sie keinen freund oder so?


lol doppelpost über 5 posts^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> edit: wieso kommt hier nochmal die gleiche antwort von oben?


du hasts halt eifnach nicht drauf!


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lol doppelpost über 5 posts^^



KA ich glaub mein inet spackt gerade rum -.-


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Bumm... und es hat geknallt im Treppenhaus xD
vielleicht hat sie der Schrank erschlagen hmmm


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bumm... und es hat geknallt im Treppenhaus xD
> vielleicht hat sie der Schrank erschlagen hmmm


oder sie hat den schrank erschlagen


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bumm... und es hat geknallt im Treppenhaus xD
> vielleicht hat sie der Schrank erschlagen hmmm


passiert...^^



Kronas schrieb:


> oder sie hat den schrank erschlagen


lawl!^^


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bumm... und es hat geknallt im Treppenhaus xD
> vielleicht hat sie der Schrank erschlagen hmmm



schrank kaputt?


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oder sie hat den schrank erschlagen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie oft noch? Sie ist ne 45 Jährige Frau mit normalegewicht ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Wie oft noch? Sie ist ne 45 Jährige Frau mit normalegewicht ><


wer weiss, was bei dir normalgewicht ist... <.>


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> schrank kaputt?


k.A ich schau nicht nach... Sonst brech ich mir noch was... pah ><

@ Brille:
Sie ist schlank... nicht zu schlank.
Nicht so wie du... ^^


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie schon zuletzt gesagt... manche haben schule/arbeit... die bleiben wohl nicht bis 6.00 uhr auf...
> 
> Abend und so



Ich musste um 10 raus und bin um 8 ins Bett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer weiss, was bei dir normalgewicht ist... <.>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich musste um 10 raus und bin um 8 ins Bett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja ich brauch meinen schlaf aber nun mal :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. März 2009)

La la la... üben nervt la la la...


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> La la la... üben nervt la la la...


was übst du denn?


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was übst du denn?


Star Trek begriffe


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja ich brauch meinen schlaf aber nun mal :>



Wird doch völlig überbewertet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wird doch völlig überbewertet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne,6h mindestens an schlaf... sonst steh ich nicht auf!


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was übst du denn?


er übt deutsche grammatik für zurückgebliebene


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> er übt deutsche grammatik für zurückgebliebene


wie er editet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> er übt deutsche grammatik für zurückgebliebene


lol^^


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie er editet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


flüchtigkeitsfehler!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> flüchtigkeitsfehler!^^


das würde ich jetzt auch behaupten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was übst du denn?



Für die THW Prüfung morgen -.-


und achja, wir haben unsere eigenen Dance Parties!

http://trekmovie.com/2009/03/27/paramount-...k-dance-parties


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das würde ich jetzt auch behaupten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


würde ich editen wenn ichs nicht besser wissen würde?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> würde ich editen wenn ichs nicht besser wissen würde?^^


vll hat dich mookuh über icq darauf hingewiesen... wer weiss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Für die THW Prüfung morgen -.-
> 
> 
> und achja, wir haben unsere eigenen Dance Parties!
> ...


Der Link macht mir angst.... =O


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. März 2009)

ahahahahaha^^


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ahahahahaha^^


Da lacht er wieder so blöde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Link macht mir angst.... =O



Wieso?


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da lacht er wieder so blöde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hahahahahahahaüudhaduiweguiawdtgauzwdfaegdz das is blöde lache!


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da lacht er wieder so blöde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was soll er den sonst machen?


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieso?


Naja....
egal lassen wir das *g*

@ Kronas: Du musst immer einen draufsetzen oder?^^


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hahahahahahaha*üudhaduiweguiawdtgauzwdfaegdz* das is blöde lache!




ab hier hast du dein kopf nur noch auf die tastatur geschlagen oder?


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja....
> egal lassen wir das *g*
> 
> @ Kronas: Du musst immer einen draufsetzen oder?^^


ne lieber 2


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja....
> egal lassen wir das *g*
> 
> @ Kronas: Du musst immer einen draufsetzen oder?^^



Naja was? Los sag schon?


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Nein das sicher berechnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ab hier hast du dein kopf nur noch auf die tastatur geschlagen oder?


nee mit händen drüber geratscht


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Naja was? Los sag schon?


Ähem... das sieht alles ein wenig... abstrakt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nee mit händen drüber geratscht



glaub ich dir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@brille moo hat mich nich bei icq korrigiert^^


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

d



das ist bei mir rausgekommen wo ich meinen kopf eben auf die tastatur geknallt habe oO


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> @brille moo hat mich nich bei icq korrigiert^^


Wie ich den Standart ICQ skin hasse....


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> d
> 
> 
> 
> das ist bei mir rausgekommen wo ich meinen kopf eben auf die tastatur geknallt habe oO


tgz6 das bei mir


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> @brille moo hat mich nich bei icq korrigiert^^


?oO


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ?oO





Grüne schrieb:


> vll hat dich mookuh über icq darauf hingewiesen... wer weiss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> d
> 
> 
> 
> das ist bei mir rausgekommen wo ich meinen kopf eben auf die tastatur geknallt habe oO




du versuchst das auch noch?

mom


n z67u


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Habt ihr nichts anderes zu tun als eure Köpfe über eure Tastatur zu brettern?


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Habt ihr nichts anderes zu tun als eure Köpfe über eure Tastatur zu brettern?


mach doch mit macht spaß


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. März 2009)

aso das meintest du


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mach doch mit macht spaß


Naja gut... ihr macht ja sonst auch nichts anderes aber ich mache da sicherlich nicht mit


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Habt ihr nichts anderes zu tun als eure Köpfe über eure Tastatur zu brettern?



Nöö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Als ich eben versucht habe das selbe mit meiner Faust zu machen ist mein PC abgestürzt =D

Gibts dafür einen Preis?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Als ich eben versucht habe das selbe mit meiner Faust zu machen ist mein PC abgestürzt =D
> 
> Gibts dafür einen Preis?


wärste dabei draufgegangen häts vll nen darwin award gegeben...


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

ich tippe jetzt mit der nase

hzqoo9bn ol3e7u53

jetzt ratet mal was das heißt


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Gibts dafür einen Preis?



*preis geb*


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Als ich eben versucht habe das selbe mit meiner Faust zu machen ist mein PC abgestürzt =D
> 
> Gibts dafür einen Preis?


man kann seinen pc mit nem schlag auf die tasta schrotten?!


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. März 2009)

Mhm... ich muss mal bei Paramount Deutschland nachfragen ob auch hier in Deutschland ein paar Parties geplant sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Marketing at its best!


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

kommt heut noch was gutes im Fernsehen?


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> man kann seinen pc mit nem schlag auf die tasta schrotten?!



ICH kanns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

dsf 24 uhr bestimmt


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> kommt heut noch was gutes im Fernsehen?



Kommt drauf an, auf was du stehst 

Auf Pro7 kommt heute noch Ring 2... atm läuft Galileo Mysterie


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dsf 24 uhr bestimmt


Kronas Lieblingssender um die Uhrzeit


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

omg galileo mysteri muss gucken


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> omg galileo mysteri muss gucken



geht gerade um irgendwas mit helden...


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> geht gerade um irgendwas mit helden...


omg superman!


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> omg superman!



nee eher helden im alltag was sie dazu bring in "Notsituationen" zu helfn


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> nee eher helden im alltag was sie dazu bring in "Notsituationen" zu helfn


batman?


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

Bettman ?


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Bettman ?


spiderman!


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

PETER PAN!


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

robin hood!


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Weihnachtsmann


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

DONALD DUCK!


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

nachtschwärmer 3,3k - ich bin dabei!


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nachtschwärmer 3,3k - ich bin dabei!



erst bei 3333 ists toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. März 2009)

Ich auch


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

OMG -.- i muss mehr mit den Parallelklassen abhängen, da is doch eine tatsächlich bei ner coverband bei Oo

lg


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> erst bei 3333 ists toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schöne schnapszahl^^


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> schöne schnapszahl^^



nächste woche ists soweit ...


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

dann mookuh ?

lg


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> nächste woche ists soweit ...


eine woche für 33 seiten? das haben wir in 3 tagen...


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei!!!!1111!!!111einseinself



Würdet ihr eingreifen bei der Schlägerei?


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> OMG -.- i muss mehr mit den Parallelklassen abhängen, da is doch eine tatsächlich bei ner coverband bei Oo
> 
> lg


Und weiter?^^


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei!!!!1111!!!111einseinself
> 
> 
> 
> Würdet ihr eingreifen bei der Schlägerei?


nö ich scheide bei teil 2 der heldenformel aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> dann mookuh ?
> 
> lg



3333

@kronas ich mein innerhalb der nächsten woche


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> 3333
> 
> @kronas ich mein innerhalb der nächsten woche


noch 3 posts


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> noch 3 posts



was ist mit 3 posts?


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> was ist mit 3 posts?


dann bist du leet!


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

razyl das ich immer müll rede müsstest du doch schon gewohnt sein -.-

mit is langweilig, ich mach denen ein neues Bandlogo 

lg


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

ich bin jetzt schon 1337 r0xx0r


Dieser Beitrag war die 250


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

oooomg Mookuh is L33T :O

lg


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> oooomg Mookuh is L33T :O
> 
> lg


omfgz


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> razyl das ich immer müll rede müsstest du doch schon gewohnt sein -.-
> 
> mit is langweilig, ich mach denen ein neues Bandlogo
> 
> lg



Post mal ich will bewerten


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

omg ein Tiroler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



des is jo moi sauba wenns wieda leidl gibbt de mei sproch ren, i mog des gonze hochdeitsch-gebrabbel nimma

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

mookuh ich fang damit an bin noch ned fertig

lg


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*bin ma off*


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> mookuh ich fang damit an bin noch ned fertig
> 
> lg



dann posts wenns fertig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Nacht Kronas


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

jetzt haun se alle ab

lg


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

bin doch noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und yeah ich war L33T


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



And the winer is ->  The JOOOOKER   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> jetzt haun se alle ab
> 
> lg


LÜGNER!


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> And the winer is ->  The JOOOOKER
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vereint sind sie viel besser


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wer tankt gegen diesen Boss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gegen diesen Blick kommen sie alle nicht an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Und wer tankt gegen diesen Boss
> 
> 
> 
> ...




können wir das nicht auf friedlich diskutieren?


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Gegen diesen Blick kommen sie alle nicht an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den  Blick kontere ich mit  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vitamin (27. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Und wer tankt gegen diesen Boss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Den  Blick kontere ich mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HA HA !


----------



## chopi (27. März 2009)

...Moin?


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

vitamin schrieb:


> ich ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



You failed


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> ...Moin?


Abend Tüte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> ...Moin?



Moin!


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

sooo hab schnell ma wat zusammengeschustert 

das is et original



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mein werk (bin ich müd -.-) es is schlecht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

@ mefisthor sind gut geworden

mal bei youtube nach denen suchen


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

das is nix, das war viel zu einfach um gut auszusehen ^^

lg


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

ich bin jetzt mal off

viel spaß euch noch


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt mal off
> 
> viel spaß euch noch


Nach Mookuh und lass dich nicht aufessen!


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

L33T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

lass dir BSE spritzen dann passiert nüsch mehr xD

lg

OMG ich hab meine L33Tnees verpennt Oo garnich gesehn

lg


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Dafür bin ich ja da o_O


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich ja da o_O


Müssen wir dich kennen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

wär ja fast schiefgegangen :O hast meine L33Tness gerettet :O

lg


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Müssen wir dich kennen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

ehhm Razyl der is Österreicher, wir müssen eben zusammenhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ehhm Razyl der is Österreicher, wir müssen eben zusammenhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Pff... wer brauch euch schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff... wer brauch euch schon?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soll ich mal vorbeikommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

müssen zugeben unsre leut ham ganz schön viel angestellt :/

lg


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Soll ich mal vorbeikommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ne danke... hab genug anderes grad zu tun =O


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> müssen zugeben unsre leut ham ganz schön viel angestellt :/
> 
> lg



Ich bestreite alles und behaupte das Gegenteil


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich bestreite alles und behaupte das Gegenteil


GESCHICHTSLEUGNER!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> GESCHICHTSLEUGNER!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich weiß zumindest dass ich nicht daran beteiligt war


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich weiß zumindest dass ich nicht daran beteiligt war


Das nicht,trotzdem ist es die Geschichte eures Landes!


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das nicht,trotzdem ist es die Geschichte eures Landes!



Kann ich da was dafür?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Nein.


----------



## Smokka (27. März 2009)

burgunda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

omg aber überlag ma ... 1. Weltkrieg weil unser Kaiser erschossen wurd und bei der aufklärung ned geholfen hwurde
2. Weltkrieg, da hatt der Adi bei uns keine deppen gefunden da isser nach deutschland :O
omg wehe wir sind au noch am 3ten schuld -.-

lg


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Kann ich da was dafür?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie gesagt: nein,trotzdem solltest du dich mit der Geschichte deines landes auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Den 3. Weltkrieg zettle ich höchst persönlich an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann könnt ihr wenigstens behaupten dass ich schuld war


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

hmm beim ersten warsn wiener, beim 2ten en oberösterreicher, dann wär doch tirol ne abwechslung :O

lg


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmm beim ersten warsn wiener, beim 2ten en oberösterreicher, dann wär doch tirol ne abwechslung :O
> 
> lg



Jo, ich muss mir nur noch überlegen wie ich das starte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

So und jetzt ein Themawechsel...  das war viel zu sinnvoll für diesen Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was habt ihr heute so gefuttert?


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

schnitzöööööööööööööööööööööööööl

lg


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

=D  Bei mir gabs  2 Portionen  7 Schätze, Kuchen und SCHIIIIINKEN  (Das alles übern ganzen Tag verteilt natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. März 2009)

Soll ich jetzt pennen oder 4 Stunden pennen?


----------



## Birk (27. März 2009)

Penn gar nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. März 2009)

garnich schlafen is am besten :O

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. März 2009)

Joar... kann ich wenigstens noch was lernen


----------



## Mefisthor (28. März 2009)

du armer :O ich müsst eigenlich die geologische entwicklung europas, und Alkane, -ine und -ene lernen, wird aber scho klappen ^^

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. März 2009)

Na die THW Prüfung darf ich net versemmeln... das wäre peinlich...


----------



## Mefisthor (28. März 2009)

hmm lass mich blöd aussehen, was is nomma THW ^^

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. März 2009)

Technisches Hilfswerk


----------



## Mefisthor (28. März 2009)

asooo, ich geh ja gradma in die 2te von 5 klassen zur matura matura ^^

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. März 2009)

Habt ihr da unten überhaupt was ähnliches?


----------



## JonesC (28. März 2009)

so leute ich werde jetzt ins bett gehn ^^


----------



## Birk (28. März 2009)

Jo, viel Erfolg


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. März 2009)

Dumm di dumm... lernen macht spaaaaaß

Neues STO schifflein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Oslo Class Heavy Escort
http://www.startrekonline.com/ships/oslo_class


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Jaja abend und so


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Nur wir zwei da?

Sonst niemand?


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Nur wir zwei da?
> 
> Sonst niemand?


Die sind alle in Schockzustand... weil ich nicht eröffnet habe


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die sind alle in Schockzustand... weil ich nicht eröffnet habe



Mal sehen wie lang er andauert


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie lang er andauert


vermutlich nicht lange


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie lang er andauert


Brille hat schon nen halben Herzanfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
*********** BRILLE!


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Abend Brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> edit:
> *********** BRILLE!


ahahaha


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ahahaha


Ich hasse dich ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hasse dich ><


jajaja...^^


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jajaja...^^


Ja!
Böse Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Ihr seid ruhig... zu ruhig!


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

gleich kommt der sturm...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> gleich kommt der sturm...


nö


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö



schade


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö


/sign


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

hmm passiert hier heute noch was?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> hmm passiert hier heute noch was?


nein, geh schlafen!


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> hmm passiert hier heute noch was?





Grüne schrieb:


> nö


----------



## Greshnak (28. März 2009)

Gibts hier grad irgendein Thema über das ihr redet ? ^^


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein, geh schlafen!



öhm nein


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Gibts hier grad irgendein Thema über das ihr redet ? ^^



nein grad nicht


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> öhm nein


wieso? ist wieder das böse burgermonster unter deinem bett? :<


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Gibts hier grad irgendein Thema über das ihr redet ? ^^


Ja,wer bist du????


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso? ist wieder das böse burgermonster unter deinem bett? :<



Nöö das ist glaub grad im Schrank


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Nöö das ist glaub grad im Schrank


Ich wette es ist Skatero unter deinen bett der dich essen will!!


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wette es ist Skatero unter deinen bett der dich essen will!!



Mhh ach deswegen ist er nicht im Nachtschwärmer...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wette es ist Skatero unter deinen bett der dich essen will!!


essen? wenn skatero unterm bett wartet würd ich mir um andere sachen sorgen machen, als dass er mich essen will :>


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> essen? wenn skatero unterm bett wartet würd ich mir um andere sachen sorgen machen, als dass er mich essen will :>


Bei dir kann man eh nichts absehen von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bei dir kann man eh nichts absehen von daher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oo wtf


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (28. März 2009)

wer ist skatero??


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Oo wtf


Kaffee fehlt sorry ==> Müdigkeit grad


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> wer ist skatero??


nen ganz komischer nachtschwärmer... der postet nur mist und ist unhöflich. vor dem würd ich mich in acht nehmen



Razyl schrieb:


> Kaffee fehlt sorry ==> Müdigkeit grad


np


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> wer ist skatero??



Jemand der öfters hier ist


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nen ganz komischer nachtschwärmer... der postet nur mist und ist unhöflich. vor dem würd ich mich in acht nehmen
> 
> 
> np


zum 1. hmm triffts ganz gut
zum 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hmm ich glaub.. ich hol mir mal was koffeeinmäßiges ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> zum 1. hmm triffts ganz gut
> zum 2.
> 
> 
> ...


1. jop
2. gab ma so wick energy bonbons... eine packung auf einma und du bist wach für stunden... (aber zitterst auch derbe *g*)


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. jop
> 2. gab ma so wick energy bonbons... eine packung auf einma und du bist wach für stunden... (aber zitterst auch derbe *g*)


2. Selbst getestet?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2. Selbst getestet?^^


jap.


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 2. gab ma so wick energy bonbons... eine packung auf einma und du bist wach für stunden... (aber zitterst auch derbe *g*)



In der Apotheke kann man Koffeintabletten kaufen


----------



## Dracun (28. März 2009)

Mahlzeit ...so hab mal Linux mInt installed...läuft wie suppe  ...... GEil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> In der Apotheke kann man Koffeintabletten kaufen


in der apotheke kann man so allerlei kaufen

abend dracun


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mahlzeit ...so hab mal Linux mInt installed...läuft wie suppe  ...... GEil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ist trotzdem mies^^
@ Brille:
Ah ok... also nicht nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ Mookuh:
soweit isses nicht,brauch nur mal nen Kaffee oder sonst was


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> Ah ok... also nicht nutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kommt drauf an. also lustig isses schon


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

abend dracun


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kommt drauf an. also lustig isses schon


Naja... ich will nicht zittern ich will einfach nur ein wenig wacher sein^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja... ich will nicht zittern ich will einfach nur ein wenig wacher sein^^


wacher bist du auf jeden fall.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wacher bist du auf jeden fall.


Ja aber ich will nicht sooo Wach sein... 
Wie gut das man eine Freundin hat  die ist nun losgegangen und holten Kaffee o_O


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (28. März 2009)

zoggt einer von euch WAR??


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gut das man eine Freundin hat  die ist nun losgegangen und holten Kaffee o_O


hast sie ja gut abgerichtet.
aber ich verstehe nicht, wie man müde sein kann, wenn man ne freundin im zimmer hat...^^

@ gondi: skatero


----------



## Dracun (28. März 2009)

warum sollte es mies sein? nur weil du damit net klar kommst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja aber ich will nicht sooo Wach sein...
> Wie gut das man eine Freundin hat  die ist nun losgegangen und holten Kaffee o_O



Ist deine Freundin so langweilig, damit du einschläfst?

Nein ich spiel kein WAR


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> warum sollte es mies sein? nur weil du damit net klar kommst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein,weil Linux ne ziemlich .... komische Oberfläche hat^^

@ Brille:
Nicht abgerichtet,aber sie brauch auch einen und hat grad langeweile
Und b) hmmm?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> Nicht abgerichtet,aber sie brauch auch einen und hat grad langeweile
> Und b) hmmm?


b). wieso "hmmm" ? oO


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (28. März 2009)

> Ja aber ich will nicht sooo Wach sein...
> Wie gut das man eine Freundin hat  die ist nun losgegangen und holten Kaffee



trink doch cola!! schmeckt bessa und hat auch koffein


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ist deine Freundin so langweilig, damit du einschläfst?


o_O nein,aber ich bin erkältet... wollte eigentlich schlafen aber kb ><


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> b). wieso "hmmm" ? oO


Ja weil ich deine 2. Aussage nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (28. März 2009)

was zoggt ihr denn soo fua mmorpgs??


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> was zoggt ihr denn soo fua mmorpgs??


keine MMORPGS,aber nen MMORTS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> was zoggt ihr denn soo fua mmorpgs??



Grad gar keins...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> was zoggt ihr denn soo fua mmorpgs??


wow...
hab war gespielt, aber war am ende nicht so das wahre...


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (28. März 2009)

@ razyl: watt sin dat??


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> @ razyl: watt sin dat??


bf


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (28. März 2009)

watt is dat schonwieder??


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bf



BattleForge?


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> @ razyl: watt sin dat??


RTS = Echtzeitstrategie wie BAttleforge :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> BattleForge?


exakt


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (28. März 2009)

asoo

also auch sowas wie warcraft3 und so??


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> asoo
> 
> also auch sowas wie warcraft3 und so??


Nein derzeit nur Battleforge :>
WoW hab ich mal aber hab aufgehört... warmir zu doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (28. März 2009)

so ich leg mir dann meine 1...2...65468(^^) hefte hier hin und lese watt über mmos


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> so ich leg mir dann meine 1...2...65468(^^) hefte hier hin und lese watt über mmos



Was für welche liest du so?


----------



## Nuffing (28. März 2009)

Abend.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Abend.


Dich gibts ja auch noch =O
Abend^^


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Abend Karina


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Abend.


warst ja lange nicht mehr da... abend


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Was für welche liest du so?


abend 

@diese kuh da^^^^: krapkrass 110


----------



## Nuffing (28. März 2009)

Ja weiß net hatte irgendwie net so lust und zeit fürs buffed forum^^


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> @diese kuh da^^^^: krapkrass 110


Was fürn ding?^^


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ja weiß net hatte irgendwie net so lust und zeit fürs buffed forum^^


Ach und aufeinmal sind wir wieder gut für dich? Du bist net nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was fürn ding?^^


die hefte?? sind solche mangas !!

eig gibs die nua in japan abba ich hab so conektions!!


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was fürn ding?^^



Ka

wikipedia will mir nicht verraten was es ist


----------



## Nuffing (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach und aufeinmal sind wir wieder gut für dich? Du bist net nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jop da mir im moment extrem langweilig war hab ich mir gedacht guck ich mal wieder rein ^.^


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Jop da mir im moment extrem langweilig war hab ich mir gedacht guck ich mal wieder rein ^.^


Oha... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na wie gehts dir?^^


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ka
> 
> wikipedia will mir nicht verraten was es ist



kann die wiki auch net verraten weil se eig niemand kauft abb ich find se cool außerdem sind die son bissel illegal

ka warumm voll sinnlos was soll daran illegal sein^^


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> kann die wiki auch net verraten weil se eig niemand kauft abb ich find se cool außerdem sind die son bissel illegal
> 
> ka warumm voll sinnlos was soll daran illegal sein^^



Was ist den der Inhalt, wenn die "illegal" sind


----------



## Nuffing (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oha...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



geht so ganz ok und dir?^^


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> geht so ganz ok und dir?^^


Naja... müde,erkältet... nicht all zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Was ist den der Inhalt, wenn die "illegal" sind


wie gesagt ich finds voll sinnlos datt se illegal sind sind so 6 freunde (3 männlich 3 weiblich) und die sind so ne qlique und soo weiter


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja... müde,erkältet... nicht all zu gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geh schlafen und werd gesund


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> geh schlafen und werd gesund


schlechte idee.
er soll wach bleiben und krank bleiben. dann ist er nml nächste woche auch hier! ;D


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> geh schlafen und werd gesund


Öhem ne,werd ich so oder so,schlaf brauchts da nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. März 2009)

Prüfung bestanden!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Prüfung bestanden!


na dann ein dickes GZ dafür


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Prüfung bestanden!


Glückwunsch!


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schlechte idee.
> er soll wach bleiben und krank bleiben. dann ist er nml nächste woche auch hier! ;D



wo ist er sonst nächste woche?


Glückwunsch @ Selor Kiith


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schlechte idee.
> er soll wach bleiben und krank bleiben. dann ist er nml nächste woche auch hier! ;D


Ich bin nächste woche so oder so nicht da. Wegen ner Erkältung bleib ich doch net daheim pff


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> wo ist er sonst nächste woche?
> 
> 
> Glückwunsch @ Selor Kiith


klassenfahrt


----------



## Nuffing (28. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Prüfung bestanden!



GZ


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> klassenfahrt


Du musst auch alles ausplaudern! Du Mädchen du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. März 2009)

ich bin jetzt ganz dolle offiziell Helfer des THW Wuppertal in der Verwaltung und helfe unserem Ausbildungschefchen ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du musst auch alles ausplaudern! Du Mädchen du!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


am ende hätte eh jeder nachgefragt...


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt ganz dolle offiziell Helfer des THW Wuppertal in der Verwaltung und helfe unserem Ausbildungschefchen ^^



Mein Bruder macht gerade Grundausbildung im THW Aalen


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> am ende hätte eh jeder nachgefragt...


Na und?^^


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na und?^^



wär doch toller diskussionsstoff geworden :>


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> wär doch toller diskussionsstoff geworden :>


Wieso? o_O


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? o_O



weil man darüber hätte diskutieren können wo du bist


----------



## Greshnak (28. März 2009)

Ich werde mir erstmal die 300000000 Threadseiten durchlesen um genaustens darüber informiert zu seien worüber ihr hier sprecht.....


Ich glaube er war iwo ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Ich werde mir erstmal die 300000000 Threadseiten durchlesen um genaustens darüber informiert zu seien worüber ihr hier sprecht.....
> 
> 
> Ich glaube er war iwo ^^


bis du damit fertig bist sind ma bei 5k^^


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Ich werde mir erstmal die 300000000 Threadseiten durchlesen um genaustens darüber informiert zu seien worüber ihr hier sprecht.....
> 
> 
> Ich glaube er war iwo ^^



Wer war hier


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> weil man darüber hätte diskutieren können wo du bist


Ich bin wo ich bin...
o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wer war hier


der sinn!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin wo ich bin...
> o_O


ja, in deinem kleinen dreckskaff^^


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der sinn!^^


Glaubst du ja selber nicht


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, in deinem kleinen dreckskaff^^


Jop... aber hier ist es ruhig... auch toll :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop... aber hier ist es ruhig... auch toll :>


die kühe schlafen ja auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die kühe schlafen ja auch schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



öhm nö


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die kühe schlafen ja auch schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


... nein,aber es ist allgemein recht ruhig. Lässt sich abends gut schlafen,wären nicht die Krankenwagen bzw die Polizei.... <<


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> öhm nö


du wohnst ja wohl net bei ihm in der nähe


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du wohnst ja wohl net bei ihm in der nähe


Ich hoffe nicht ^^


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du wohnst ja wohl net bei ihm in der nähe



Ka wo wohnt er?^^



bei buffed steht Wohnort  	Keine Angabe


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> bei buffed steht Wohnort  	Keine Angabe


Wird auch immer so bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wird auch immer so bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sag wenigstens mal das Bundesland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> sag wenigstens mal das Bundesland
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mitte Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

gut ich wohn im Süden


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> gut ich wohn im Süden


Gut,da kannste ja weiter muhen^^

Edit:_
Ihr seid zu still ihr Jünglinge!


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Dann sprech mit uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Dann sprech mit uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"sprich"


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> "sprich"



Flamer


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Flamer


kuh


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Dann sprech mit uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


No headset 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also geht nur schreiben ^-^


----------



## Mefisthor (28. März 2009)

nabend leudde

komm grad vom kino "Der Knochenmann" schon hart der film :O

viel härter aber die Fahrt mim Subaru Impreza mit 120(nich auffer autobahn *hust*) xD oh gott der motor is sooo geil xDDD

lg


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nabend leudde
> 
> komm grad vom kino "Der Knochenmann" schon hart der film :O
> 
> ...




Abend


Worum gehts in dem Film? Nie davon gehört


----------



## Mefisthor (28. März 2009)

is en österreichischer ... Horror-Comedy, was aber eigentlich ein wiederspruch in sich is ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nabend leudde
> 
> komm grad vom kino "Der Knochenmann" schon hart der film :O
> 
> ...


nur 120 mit dem auto? oO
dann aber auf der landstraße oder

du editer du -.-


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Und wieder fährten Krankenwagen vorbei xD


----------



## Mefisthor (28. März 2009)

nönö ganz kurz auffer 70er straße xD schlimm war ja wie wer so 120 gefahren sind und wegen so nem Bremshügel langsamer gefahren sind, und dann kommt die polizei umme ecke ^^
Bremshügel hatt uns gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nönö ganz kurz auffer 70er straße xD schlimm war ja wie wer so 120 gefahren sind und wegen so nem Bremshügel langsamer gefahren sind, und dann kommt die polizei umme ecke ^^
> Bremshügel hatt uns gerettet
> 
> 
> ...



Habt ihr ein Glück...


----------



## Mefisthor (28. März 2009)

bin ma L4D zocken ..

lg


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> bin ma L4D zocken ..
> 
> lg



Viel Spaß bei


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

noch jemand da?

schon wieder so still hier


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

----------stille----------


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

hat keiner ein thema über das wir sprechen können?


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Drogen,Alkohol,Kindheitsgeschichten. Such dir eins aus


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Erzähl uns was aus deiner Kindheit Razyl :>


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Erzähl uns was aus deiner Kindheit Razyl :>


Wieso immer ich ?


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso immer ich ?



Sonst ist doch keiner da


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Sonst ist doch keiner da


Erzähl doch aus deiner Kindheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erzähl doch aus deiner Kindheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm

also ich wurde als kleine Mookuh geboren
und bin jetzt hier


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> hmm
> 
> also ich wurde als kleine Mookuh geboren
> und bin jetzt hier


Interessant :>


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Interessant :>



Erzähl eben was aus Brilles Kindheit


----------



## Kono (shat) (28. März 2009)

darf ich dich melken?


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> darf ich dich melken?



Ja du darfst Razyl melken :>


----------



## Kono (shat) (28. März 2009)

der hat aber nicht so schöne euter..


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> der hat aber nicht so schöne euter..



Achwas, da musst du nur ein bisschen suchen


----------



## Kono (shat) (28. März 2009)

na ich weiß ja nicht..


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ja du darfst Razyl melken :>


WTF?
SIcherlich nicht =O
Du bist die einzige Kuh im Forum ==> du musst gemolken werden!


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WTF?
> SIcherlich nicht =O
> Du bist die einzige Kuh im Forum ==> du musst gemolken werden!



da gibts sicher noch mehr

kann man hier irgendwo nach namen suchen? *sich umschau*


----------



## Kono (shat) (28. März 2009)

hätte bestimmt auch michelle was gegen


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> hätte bestimmt auch michelle was gegen


Michelle?


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> hätte bestimmt auch michelle was gegen



Michelle? wer ist das?


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=members


----------



## Kono (shat) (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Michelle?


deine frau?
zumindest laut ava ;p

also bleibt nur die kuh^^


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> deine frau?
> zumindest laut ava ;p
> 
> also bleibt nur die kuh^^



aso das meinst du mit michelle^^


such dir ne andere kuh aus dem forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> deine frau?
> zumindest laut ava ;p


Die ist zu 100% nicht meine Frau o_O
Und ja melk die kuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> aso das meinst du mit michelle^^
> 
> 
> such dir ne andere kuh aus dem forum
> ...


will aber dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

*sich selbst melk*

*kono ein Glas Milch geb*


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> *sich selbst melk*
> 
> *kono ein Glas Milch geb*


Du kannst dich selbst melken? o_O


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kannst dich selbst melken? o_O



Ich kann alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ich kann alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alles? Wirklich Alles?


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alles? Wirklich Alles?



naja fast^^


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> naja fast^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ich geh schlafen,nacht euch,träumt gut etc. pp


----------



## Kono (shat) (28. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU4I00s25ho ?^^


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Nacht schlaf schön :>


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Nacht schlaf schön :>


Sowieso tu ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. März 2009)

oh noez.... heute wieder uhrumstellung! wah


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sowieso tu ich das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



keine Albträume?


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oh noez.... heute wieder uhrumstellung! wah



eine stunde mehr oder eine weniger?


----------



## Kono (shat) (28. März 2009)

weniger.. von 2 auf 3


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> weniger.. von 2 auf 3



NEEEEEEEEIIIIIN

btw hast du gerade dein Bild gewechselt?


----------



## Kangrim (28. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> eine stunde mehr oder eine weniger?



Weniger


----------



## Kono (shat) (29. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEIIIIIN
> 
> btw hast du gerade dein Bild gewechselt?


ja. musste mal was vernünftiges rein^^


----------



## Kangrim (29. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> ja. musste mal was vernünftiges rein^^



Joa stefan weidner (weitner?) ftw


----------



## Kono (shat) (29. März 2009)

weidner 

am 17. brennt düsseldorf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (29. März 2009)

Ich bin mal off bye


----------



## Kono (shat) (29. März 2009)

nachti


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

breeeeeeeee

eine erfolgreiche versus runde endete zu meinem gunsten

lg


----------



## Assari (29. März 2009)

nabend


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2009)

Boah the Ring 2 is übel


----------



## Birk (29. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Boah the Ring 2 is übel



Find ich nicht...


aber was ich übel finde ist, dass die letzte Antwort hier vor über 55 Minuten kam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schwach..


----------



## Kono (shat) (29. März 2009)

alleinunterhalter ohne publikum, ist ahlt doof


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

da hatt sie (?) recht

lg


----------



## Birk (29. März 2009)

Du hast doch Publikum, zumindest 2 leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


also leg los


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

gogo wir wollen lachn ... gbo is schon lang nimmer lustig :O

lg


----------



## Birk (29. März 2009)

"Niemand weiß genau, wie das Universum seinen Anfang nahm. Manche glauben an die Theorie, nach der eine ungeheure kosmische Explosion die unendliche Vielzahl der Welten in das Große Dunkel geschleudert hat &#8211; Welten, die eines Tages Lebensformen von wundersamer und schrecklicher Vielfalt tragen sollten. Andere glauben, dass das Universum von einer einzigen allmächtigen Wesenheit geschaffen wurde. Der exakte Ursprung des chaotischen Universums ist unklar, aber sicher ist, dass ein Volk mächtiger Wesen entstand, das für Stabilität in den verschiedenen Welten sorgte und den Lebewesen, die in seine Fußstapfen traten, eine sichere Zukunft gewährleistete. "


So, über dieses Stück Warcraftlore diskutieren wir jetzt!


Ich glaube es gab Wesen vor den Titanen, die das Universum und dann auch die Titanen erschaffen haben! Vermutlich die alten Götter!   So, ihr seid dran!


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

omg Oo suchti an bord ? ^^

wie wärs mit .... ehhm 

lg


----------



## Birk (29. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> omg Oo suchti an bord ? ^^
> 
> wie wärs mit .... ehhm
> 
> lg



Nein eigentlich nur gelangweilt.. ich versuch halt den Thread zu beleben


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

<The|Gnu> Hey Michael mal bock auf nen richtigen Männerabend mit Steffen und Chriss?
<Funkstar> Klar! Dann brauchen wir Bier und pornos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<The|Gnu> Wir haben noch nen Kasten im Keller... und rein theoretisch könnten wir uns die Porns auch aufm Beamer angucken!
* Mietzekatze has joined #Treffpunkt
<Mietzekatze> Moin Jungs
<The|Gnu> Naja auf jeden Fall gibt der boon mir dann voll den Headi durch die Wall. Voll der Luckshot! 
<Funkstar> Hatte ich auch mal. Aber das Cheaterkind hat Wallhack benutzt. Wurd dann auch gleich gekickt. Solche Leute in der ESL wirds nie geben!
<Mietzekatze> Ach ihr labert nur über Counterstrike... machts gut!
* Mietzekatze has quit IRC (leave)
<The|Gnu> So... was meinste nun. Beamer oder Fernseher?
<Funkstar> Beamer kommt besser!


----------



## Birk (29. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> <The|Gnu> Hey Michael mal bock auf nen richtigen Männerabend mit Steffen und Chriss?
> <Funkstar> Klar! Dann brauchen wir Bier und pornos
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jaja so ist das mit den Weibern

PS:  Beamer


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

hab leider kein beamer :/ aber dafür 2 kasten bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Birk (29. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hab leider kein beamer :/ aber dafür 2 kasten bier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast du wenigstens nen anständigen Porno? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

hmm ich gugg ma nach wieviel speicher es braucht  ^^

gugg du aber auch nach xD


----------



## Birk (29. März 2009)

Ich hab genug Speicher in Reserve und Porno auf Lager, da brauch ich nicht gucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

hmmm 10 gb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Birk (29. März 2009)

Ich hab Porn 2 Go  dank externer Festplatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

wieviel gb sag endlich ^^

habs mir auf cds gebrannt und guggs auf meim fernseher immer an xD

hab da so nen geilen schrank da is bei der sockenschublade dahinter noch genug platz für cds ... seeehr praktisch xD

lg


----------



## Birk (29. März 2009)

15GB


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

höhö xD 

aber ich überleg eh schon ob ichs ned irgendwie verstecke wo es niemand findet. kommt blöd wenn freundin das sieht, und bedarf is eh nimmer/kaum vorhanden

lg


----------



## Birk (29. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Auf meine externe guckt keiner.. die existiert gar nicht.. und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (29. März 2009)

So ich hab mir jetzt die komplette Warcraftlore, die ich im Internet finden konnte ausgedruckt. Da hab ich endlich wieder was zu lesen im Bett

Tante Edith sagt:  Ich zieh mich dann mal zum Lesen ins Bett zurück, ciao Leute


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. März 2009)

Brap Brap Zeitumstellung ;DDDD

ich geh nu auch ma razzen ^^

gut nacht zusammen( oder guten Morgen ;P )


----------



## Birk (29. März 2009)

höhö so bin fertig mit der Zusammen der Geschichte die Blizz gratis zur Verfügung gestellt hat.. (Ja ich bin ein Verrückter der 3 einhalb Stunden am Stück liest)

Und jetzt ist es 6 Uhr, der letzte Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> 15GB


o_O ...

Abend und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2009)

Ja doppelpost ich weiß Brille!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> o_O ...
> 
> Abend und so
> 
> ...


d-d-d-d-d-d-doublepost


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> d-d-d-d-d-d-doublepost


Stotter nicht so!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Stotter nicht so!


st-st-st-st-st-stotter


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

Mahlzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin der Druide Miraculi und ich werde nicht für euch kochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> st-st-st-st-st-stotter





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich find allimania net so toll :S


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hi miraculi. Ich denke du bsit bei WoWszene =O


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich find allimania net so toll :S


Du hast ja acuh keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast ja acuh keine Ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


von was soll ich keine ahnung haben? hörspielen?


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> von was soll ich keine ahnung haben? hörspielen?


ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur weil ich allimania nicht toll finde?
ich finds einfach nicht lustig...


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nur weil ich allimania nicht toll finde?
> ich finds einfach nicht lustig...


Doch,ist sehr toll :> Dimitry ftw :>


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

i schmeiß auch mich grad voll weg...............vr allen hab bin grad dabei alle Folgen auf einmal am reinziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und was auch gut is find .......... is barlows Blog udn Dimitri is cool, Horst is aber am coolsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> i schmeiß auch mich grad voll weg...............vr allen hab bin grad dabei alle Folgen auf einmal am reinziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Barlos Audioblog? der ist auch toll :>


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

jup wat auch cool is is der Blog über die grenzdebilen magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> jup wat auch cool is is der Blog über die grenzdebilen magier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So und morgen bin ich bis Freitag nicht da :<
Aber am Freitag dann wieder muhahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

baba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ciaoe  winke winke
Bis denne du henne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> baba
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ei,Freak... nun henne o_O


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 löl


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

leude was geeeeht ?

lg


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> leude was geeeeht ?
> 
> lg


Nichts


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

nicht viel... gleich pennen gehen...


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

nana so früh schon?


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

omg -.-

ich hab nächste woch 2 test und nix gelernt ... so bleiben die tests wegen dem raten spannender :O


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> omg -.-
> 
> ich hab nächste woch 2 test und nix gelernt ... so bleiben die tests wegen dem raten spannender :O


Viel Glück^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> omg -.-
> 
> ich hab nächste woch 2 test und nix gelernt ... so bleiben die tests wegen dem raten spannender :O


packste schon^^


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

is eh nur Geo und Chemie, da lern isch doch nix für Oo

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> is eh nur Geo und Chemie, da lern isch doch nix für Oo
> 
> lg


was mich an chemie stört: da darf man im gegensatz zu mathe und physik net die  formelsammlung verwenden... dann wärs noch eifnacher :S


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

wir sind gradma bei der anorganischen chemie, mit den ganzen alkanen und alkinen 

und in geo bei europa

lg


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wir sind gradma bei der anorganischen chemie, mit den ganzen alkanen und alkinen
> lg



cool die thematik habe ich geliebt ..und bevor du fragst das is schon jahre her ...also frag mich net darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

2,2 methylbutan und so en kack eben :/

lg


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> cool die thematik habe ich geliebt ..und bevor du fragst das is schon jahre her ...also frag mich net darüber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kann chemie... hab trotzdem nur ne 3... die Lehrerin mag mich nemmer


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

find die ausrede so dumm, immer dem lehrer die schuld geben Oo die biolehrerin in der hauptschule hatt mich au gehasst und ich hatt trotzdem en 2er

lg


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> find die ausrede so dumm, immer dem lehrer die schuld geben Oo die biolehrerin in der hauptschule hatt mich au gehasst und ich hatt trotzdem en 2er
> 
> lg


Ich hab ihr damals mal meine Meinung gesagt... seitdem streicht die bei mir jeden noch so kleinen Fehler an...
Von 1 auf 3 runter... :/


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

ich schreib morgen Englisch und am Mittwoche Mathe. 
Englisch is np, aber ich hasse Mathe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (29. März 2009)

Ach Prüfungen^^ Die mach ich auch immer ohne zu lernen :> Schreib dann immer in Geschichte und Chemie usw ne 4 (Schweizer Note), dafür in Mathe und Deutsch usw ne 5, oder 6^^

Und dass alles ohne lernen.
Ich wär ein Genie, wenn ich kein fauler Sack wäre


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

na ja i mochte die chemie nur wegen den alkanolen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

omg, haste ihr gesagt das sie ihren job falsch macht und du es besser weißt ? lehrer sind ganz schön verletzlich wenns um die lehrmethoden geht

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

Anduris das is bei mir genau umgekehrt xD

lg


----------



## Zonalar (29. März 2009)

Schüler= Mensch
Lehrer=  Mensch
sogar Politiker= Mensch!



Menschen machen Fehler...


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> omg, haste ihr gesagt das sie ihren job falsch macht und du es besser weißt ? lehrer sind ganz schön verletzlich wenns um die lehrmethoden geht


Nein,aber sie meinte wegen der letzten Arbeit damals was.... und da ist was gefallen was manche echt nicht abkonnten,und ich hab mich geweigert die Arbeit anzunehmen.Da hat sie mich schiefangeschaut und gefragt was das solle... naja rest ist egal^^ Aber die Arbeit hab ich bis heute noch net...*g*
Achja... in der Arbeit kam was dran,was wir in der vorigen Stunde der Doppelstunde erst gemacht haben und kaum einer hat es kapiert... und dadrauf gab es damals 14 Punkte....


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> omg, haste ihr gesagt das sie ihren job falsch macht und du es besser weißt ? lehrer sind ganz schön verletzlich wenns um die lehrmethoden geht


das kenn ich von meiner mathelehrerin, die nimmt keine negative kritik an...


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

naja aber manchmal gibts wirklich schwarze schafe drunter, ich hatt nen mathelehrer da hätt ich fast en 4er bekommen, nach ein paar jahren is rausgekommen, das der lehrer die note immer um einen grad schlechter gemacht hat ... als ansporn nach seiner aussage Oo wegen dem hätt ich fast nen lehrberuf statt akademie machen müssen Oo

lg


----------



## Zonalar (29. März 2009)

Bei Lehrern musste immer genau wissen, wann es zeit is sich zu fügen, und wann es zeit is sich zu widersetzen.
Hierbei musst du den richtigen Moment abpassen, sonst bekommste Nachsitzen und extra-strafaufgaben für etwas, das du ned getan hast.

Jaja, gewieft wie ein Schurke! Hrhrhr


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

gegen lehrer sollte man sich grundsätzlich fügen, außer man weiß GANZ sicher das ein fehler vorliegt ... 

lg


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

was habt ihr für tipps wenn man mathe nicht so gut versteht?


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> was habt ihr für tipps wenn man mathe nicht so gut versteht?


Nachhilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

logisch denken ^^

lg


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nachhilfe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nachhilfe is derbe teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich sollte einfach mal mehr üben...


----------



## Zonalar (29. März 2009)

Wenn möglich, schaut, das eure (zukünftigen) Kinder in einem Dorf in die Schule gehen. Dort werden die Lehrer mehr Zeit für die Schüler haben, wegen der Bevölkerungszahl in einem kleinem Dorf^^

Wenn ich so aus unserem Kaff höre, was für Probleme Schüler in der Stadt habn... nunja, auch Schulen in den Dörfern sind nicht perfekt... nur haben wir ein paar Probleme weniger, dafür aber wieder ein paar mehr^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> logisch denken ^^
> 
> lg


wo er recht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten: formelsammlung+taschenrechner, beides benutzen können (was wohl nicht sehr schwer ist oO) und inst. 1 oder wenn man sich vertut 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

achwas .. hab schon 4x nachhilfe gratis gegeben :O irgendwer aus der klasse wird das doch gratis machen 

lg


----------



## Zonalar (29. März 2009)

Such dir nen guten Schüler, und frag ihn mal. 

btw: In welcher Klasse biste?


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

bin 10. Klasse auf Realschule
danke für die Tipps. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wo er recht hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


TI-84+ FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> TI-84+ FTW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so einen hab ich nicht


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> so einen hab ich nicht


Tja.. dann kauf dir doch einen^^


----------



## Zonalar (29. März 2009)

10. klasse... ok, da wirds wohl schon die ersten Normaldenkenden Schüler geben. Gut.

Frag die guten, die gutmütigen. Du wirst sie bemerken^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja.. dann kauf dir doch einen^^


nö, hab einen... (mom ma suchen) und bin zufrieden damit


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

hmm muss grad überlegen welche klasse ich geh ... glaub auch 10te :O (4j volksschule, 4j Hauptschule, 1 jahr HAK und jetzt im 2ten jahr)

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. März 2009)

hab einen fx 991es


----------



## Zonalar (29. März 2009)

Bin selber im 10. Jahr, aber in der 9. Klasse 

War halt in der EK (Einführungs-Klasse) 2 Jahre, und dann in die 2. Klasse^^

jezz im letzten Jahr, und der einzige ohne Lehrstelle..


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

buuuhhhh ich hab den imbarechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein Mathelehrer is auch ein ganz seltsamer, der is so verliebt in seinen rechner :O

lg


----------



## Zonalar (29. März 2009)

Ich mach, wenn möglich, aufgaben ohne rechner.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. März 2009)

Benji9 das mit lehrstelle is ma kacke :/ grad blöde zeit für jobsuche 

lg


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2009)

So ich bin dann mal off, bis Freitag o-O


----------



## Zonalar (29. März 2009)

Nunja, ich bin auch der einzige, der aus der Sekundarschule mit *nur* einer Frendsprache, Informatiker Applikationsentwickler werden will.

bye Razyl


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, ich bin auch der einzige, der aus der Sekundarschule mit *nur* einer Frendsprache, Informatiker Applikationsentwickler werden will.
> 
> bye Razyl


ciao bis dann


----------



## Zonalar (29. März 2009)

alles tot hier...


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> alles tot hier...


schon^^
bin mal off, gn8 xD


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2009)

jetzt komm ich und alle sind wech


----------



## Zonalar (29. März 2009)

nene, bin noch da^^


----------



## Zonalar (29. März 2009)

muss noch Chemie-hausaufgaben fertig machen. Mein Lehrer macht mich fertig, wenn ich die ned hab.


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> nene, bin noch da^^


Du zählst nicht


----------



## Zonalar (29. März 2009)

... jezz bin ich beleidigt.

Da hat wer schlechte Laune wa?^^ Los, sag mir was los is^^

,,,,<<
,,<<<=========
,,,,<<


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2009)

Meine Freundin hat mich verlassen, ein taliban hat meine Familie gesprengt und ein Einbrecher hat mein Haus angezündet

Sonst geht mir gut


----------



## Zonalar (29. März 2009)

So. Das kommt in die Sig!


----------



## Zonalar (29. März 2009)

Na gehts doch^^Fertig. Na? Wie findest du die?


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na geht doch^^Fertig. Na? Wie findest du die?


könntest du noch ein s hinters geht machen?


----------



## Zonalar (29. März 2009)

Editiert... besser so? Heut erfüll ich dir alle Wünsche^^


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Editiert... besser so? Heut erfüll ich dir alle Wünsche^^


Ich seh kein s


----------



## Zonalar (29. März 2009)

Ich kann nix für dein Pc. 

Bei mir isses drin.


----------



## Kono (shat) (29. März 2009)

isset aber nich


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2009)

Bei mir net
Naja egal bin ma off


----------



## Zonalar (29. März 2009)

Schlaf gut.

Ma schaun ob ich die 1000 noch schaffe^^


----------



## Kangrim (29. März 2009)

Naben!



Benji9 schrieb:


> Schlaf gut.
> 
> Ma schaun ob ich die 1000 noch schaffe^^



Na klar das packen wir heute schon noch.^^


----------



## Birk (30. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen 

Na was hab ich verpasst?


----------



## CharlySteven (30. März 2009)

bohr hier schreibt auch keiner oO


----------



## RomanGV1 (30. März 2009)

Bis jetzt gerade BattleForge™ gezockt...
Oh man..das game ist ja schon in Standard in den SP Missionen sooo Ultra hart.
Dass ich schon 3-mal deinstaller drücken wollte...
Habe es aber nach so 6-mal hinbekommen.

Was soll dann auf L2 oder Pro Modus passieren?!
Das schaff ich ja nie...

Aber trotzdem liebe ich das Game. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja ich denke...schon nach 4 Uhr...ich gehe jetzt schlafen^^
Wollte eigentlich schon um 1 Uhr gehen...aber von dem Game kommst echt schwer weg...
Und obwohl ich schon fasst 40 Euro ausgegeben habe für Bf Punkte....
Juckt es massiv in den fingern...die nächste Packung zu kaufen.wegen der Hoffnung auf tolle karten....


Das wird teuer....
Obwohl die reichen würden die ich habe (karten).....bää ich schreibe schon wieder so lange...

baba  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (30. März 2009)

Und wieder mal is die Zeit um... naja den Thread kann man nach spätestens 23 uhr sowieso vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade dass ich bis vorhin mit zocken beschäftigt war, ich hätte da in einen gewissen "ich wurde gehackt"-Thread gerne noch meine Meinung dazugegeben..




elitexmage schrieb:


> DIESES DUMME HURENSOHN KIND HAT  GRADE EBEND EIN THREAD ERSTELLT DAS ER EIN CODE FÜR MOUNT VERSCHENKT ...
> 
> HILFEE ICH HABE KEIN ACC MEHR
> NEEEEED HELP
> OMG     FUUUU



Eindeutig der Gewinner des Noobawards  März '09 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solche Volltrottel haben es definitiv verdient gehackt zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaldorei (30. März 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt gerade BattleForge™ gezockt...
> Oh man..das game ist ja schon in Standard in den SP Missionen sooo Ultra hart.
> Dass ich schon 3-mal deinstaller drücken wollte...
> Habe es aber nach so 6-mal hinbekommen.
> ...



Wollt ich auch mal probieren, hab aber wohl die Beta verpasst, oder?
Keine Lust gleich soviel Kohle durch ein Kauf ohne testen zu investieren und m. M. nach viel zu teuer fürn Online "Kartenspiel".
Da war AoC billiger für € 5,-- und 30 Tage inkl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß jmd. ob es möglich sein wird auch von den nicht deutschen ROM-Servern Chars hochzuladen? Bisher sehe ich da nur deutsche Sever in der Übersicht, Siochain is da nicht bei...

...btw...

...:::GUTEN MORGEN:::...


----------



## Birk (30. März 2009)

kaldorei schrieb:


> Wollt ich auch mal probieren, hab aber wohl die Beta verpasst, oder?
> Keine Lust gleich soviel Kohle durch ein Kauf ohne testen zu investieren und m. M. nach viel zu teuer fürn Online "Kartenspiel".
> Da war AoC billiger für &#8364; 5,-- und 30 Tage inkl.
> 
> ...



Posten in diesem Thread ist nur zwischen 21:00 und 6:00 Uhr erlaubt

(Ja, ich verletzte das hiermit selber, aber einer muss es dir ja sagen, wenn du es nicht bei der Threadbeschreibung lesen kannst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Deine Frage kann ich dir aber nicht beantworten, weil ich von RoM keine Ahnung habe)

Nun, damit ist der Thread geschlossen 

PS: Er wird wirklich geschlossen (und ein Mod ist sauer) wenn hier weitergeredet wird nach 6 Uhr..


----------



## mookuh (30. März 2009)

Abend


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

huhu du kuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> isset aber nich



n1 ava *g* wenns der ist für den ich ihn halte ..

btw hiho


----------



## mookuh (30. März 2009)

Abend dracun

Wuhu Anfangspost
Achja razyl ist ja im Urlaub


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Hiho^^Hab auch neuen Ava^^


----------



## mookuh (30. März 2009)

Bin erstmal wieder weg 
Duschen und was essen :>


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

net nur ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

everybody was kung fu fighting
lalalala lu lu lulu luuuuu

bruce almighty aka bäm lee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


30min bis house *freu freu*


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Auf welcehm Sender? Das darf ich ned verpassen!


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

i schau gleich Primeval 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Auf welcehm Sender? Das darf ich ned verpassen!



house immer Dienstags also wahrscheinlich irgendwo im Netz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bääm Lee


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

SF2 !!!
nix netz
unwürdige deusche
wobei benji ja afaik schweizer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

ring ding digl 
<3 oxhorn (von dem ist auch roflmao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Oxhorn short shorts sind mal mega lustig^^kenne fast alle Videos von denen^^

Lieblings-Auschnitt: Sie werfen ein Gnom und es schreit "I can see my house from heeeeeeeeeeeeeeereeee..... *platsch*"


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

hmm komisch ... mein pc hat kein sound mehr also mal neustarten bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

jau mag ich auch obwohl ich gnom bin XD sind ja immer mänliche gnome *g*
oder ELF ON !!! + the elf antisong da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ders auch cool


----------



## Skatero (30. März 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

tachwohl
waaa 20min noch :<


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Mal nen Thema angehen... ääääh, Thema von heut is.... Ich hab in der Schule gefurzt und alle habens bemerkt... mein Gott, das war schlimm, sag ich dir.  Das Schlimmste daan is, dass es mir niemand gerade ins Gesicht sagen konnte, sondern alle nur abfällige Bemerkungen gemacht haben, und sogar mit den Bänken (!) von mir davongerutscht sind! In diesem Moment wär ich am liebsten... nene, muss aufpassen was ich sage.. die Politiker sind ja heutzutage so aggresiv gegen Leuts die vorm Pc spieln und mal an Amok denken^^Ups... jezz hab ich das A-Wort doch gesagt^^


naja, war schlimm... aber mittlerweile konnte ich ihnen wieder insgeheim verzeihen und gehe bald duschen....ich rieche momentan wirklich nicht sehr angenehm :S


----------



## mookuh (30. März 2009)

So bin wieder da


----------



## Skatero (30. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ich rieche momentan wirklich nicht sehr angenehm :S


Erzähl uns etwas neues.


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Du stinkst auch?^^


----------



## Urengroll (30. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du stinkst auch?^^




Geld stinkt eben .............^^


----------



## mookuh (30. März 2009)

Benji er wollte was neues Wissen


----------



## Skatero (30. März 2009)

Nein ich doch nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Ich geh duschen?^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

house lalala house ;P so halb afk xD


----------



## Carcharoth (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> house lalala house ;P so halb afk xD



Ich sehe Nippel. 

Ich schliesse meine Augen.

In 10 Minuten öffne ich sie wieder.

Bis dahin ist der Nippel weg.

Verstanden?


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

w00t???


----------



## Nuffing (30. März 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich sehe Nippel.
> 
> Ich schliesse meine Augen.
> 
> ...



hoffe du machst das bei deiner freundin nicht auch so xD


----------



## Lillyan (30. März 2009)

Manche Dinge sollte man einfach nicht schreiben, auch wenn man sie denkt....


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich sehe Nippel.
> 
> Ich schliesse meine Augen.
> 
> ...



ich kuk kurz house fertig dann tu ich den nippel entfernen operativ und wieder rein .. tse


----------



## Carcharoth (30. März 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> hoffe du machst das bei deiner freundin nicht auch so xD



oO

Lust auf Nerdrage?


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

aufpassen er wollt mich darum schonma bannen xD
btw nie das freundin thema anschneiden bei ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. März 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich sehe Nippel.
> 
> Ich schliesse meine Augen.
> 
> ...


porno an

einschlafen

aufwachen

porno mitlerweile aus


----------



## Nuffing (30. März 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> oO
> 
> Lust auf Nerdrage?



nerdrage O.o?


----------



## Kronas (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aufpassen er wollt mich darum schonma bannen xD
> btw nie das freundin thema anschneiden bei ihm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wos dein avatar?!


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

muss ich ja nippel operativ entfernen :<


----------



## Nuffing (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> btw nie das freundin thema anschneiden bei ihm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke sag mir das doch früher xD


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

wegen "NIppelalarm" entfernt ...frag mich zwar warum so da druff reagiert wird aber egal is so vor allem da die nippel mit *nem bikini* verdeckt waren


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> nerdrage O.o?



ok hay süsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nerd = pc freak mit brille
und nerdrage ist wohl umschreibung für er will mit dir brille putzen und pickel ausdrücken *g* 

*duck*


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> wegen "NIppelalarm" entfernt ...frag mich zwar warum so da druff reagiert wird aber egal is so vor allem da die nippel mit *nem bikini* verdeckt waren



ist blad wieder da
ne frau ohne nippel sinnfrei aber wayne


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

so bin pennen n8i 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

gn8


----------



## Carcharoth (30. März 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> nerdrage O.o?



So ziemlich das böseste was es gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (30. März 2009)

uargh


----------



## Carcharoth (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ok hay süsse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

*g* ;D hab dich auch lieb
+ drück f5 wenn sie nen nippel hat
im blauen bikini hat sie keinen !
war zumindest bei mir im cache noch drin nid das ihr mit mimimi kommt


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> uargh





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

wizo is ql 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. März 2009)

&#321;ø&#322;


----------



## Nuffing (30. März 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> So ziemlich das böseste was es gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man soll hier doch nicht böse sein =P


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

meine antwort stimmt wohl eher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (30. März 2009)

*Einklink ins Gespräch*


FÜR DIE NIPPEEEEL!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Ausklink und in Deckung vor dem Banhammer geh*


----------



## Skatero (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *g* ;D hab dich auch lieb





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich bin mal off. Gn8


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

Hmm Rapidshare dauert ganzschön lange zum uploaden :/


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *Einklink ins Gespräch*
> 
> 
> FÜR DIE NIPPEEEEL!!
> ...


hab se ja zensiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dikatur gewinnt


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hmm Rapidshare dauert ganzschön lange zum uploaden :/


icq hätt noch länger :<


----------



## Kangrim (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> icq hätt noch länger :<



Ich lads dir morgen hoch ich muss jetzt erstmal schlafen. gn8


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke schonma im vornherein

eigentlich noch wer da dann?^^
ausser die wachsamen mods xD


----------



## Birk (30. März 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich da bin, ich frag am besten mal nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (30. März 2009)

joar, aber mir is so langweilig


----------



## Birk (30. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> joar, aber mir is so langweilig



dann guck wie ich tvtotal


----------



## Kono (shat) (30. März 2009)

kein pro7, und raab ist auch nicht mein fall


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

öde
btw kono ist das der den ich denke auf deinem ava?^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> öde
> btw kono ist das der den ich denke auf deinem ava?^^


bei der sig, UNBEDINGT!!


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

brav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dachte schon ich hab mich 40ma verkukt das es hier doch noch welche gibt die diese band kennen und lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> brav
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ein wahrer onkel, hört nicht auf zu lieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (30. März 2009)

Ooooooooooonkelz!!
Was denn da los!
/kneel

Rodneymullen kniet vor den Böhsen Onkelz nieder.


----------



## Kono (shat) (30. März 2009)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Um unserer Köpfe kreist kein 500&#8211;Watt&#8211;Heiligenschein weisse teufel
schwarze Seeeeeelen mit gramatikalischen Juwelen halten wir fest 
wir sind besser!!!! besser als der Rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab leider nur 1 original cd :< und konnte nie live dabei sein .. aber ich liebe diese band 
auch denn der W der einzige ist der weiter macht


lieber aufhören wenns schön ist als wo wie die rolling stones weiterrollen ;P


----------



## Birk (30. März 2009)

Bin ich der einzige Anwesende der kein Onkelzfan ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*vor dem Steinhagel in Deckung geh*


----------



## Night falls (30. März 2009)

> Bin ich der einzige Anwesende der kein Onkelzfan ist?



Du bist nicht allein.


----------



## Kono (shat) (30. März 2009)

hm, hab alle cds, die je rausgekommen sind
live hab ich sie aber auch nur auf der burzeltagsfeier gesehen
aber war grandios

wenn ich mir die jetzige weidnertour ansehe, schließt das aber an den onkelz an, nur etwas kleiner. also wenn noch ne möglichkeit hast. besorg dir unbedingt konzertickets, dann hast nen guten teil der onkelzkonzi miterlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

wär ja liebend gern ans abschiedskonzert gegangen aber 2005 war ich 15 und durfte nicht .. :<
nunja ich habe alle cd's auf dem pc kaufbar sind die ja nicht mehr :/ oder wenn bei ebay für preise die eine frechehit sind

für die weidner tour versuch ich tickets zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*mit dieser band hast du nicht viele freunde doch die die du hast die teilen deine träume*


----------



## Kono (shat) (30. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wär ja liebend gern ans abschiedskonzert gegangen aber 2005 war ich 15 und durfte nicht .. :<
> nunja ich habe alle cd's auf dem pc kaufbar sind die ja nicht mehr :/ oder wenn bei ebay für preise die eine frechehit sind
> 
> für die weidner tour versuch ich tickets zu bekommen
> ...


achso

weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst.. aber österreich, schweiz ist nicht ausverkauft
für ffm haben sie noch ein paar resttickets organisiert
ansonsten mal plattformen durchstöbern, ebay etc .. zu kaufen gibts noch welche über diverse händler, die sich dran bereichern.. der gemeine onkelzfan ist ja meist nicht geizig bei sowas^^


----------



## Huntermoon (30. März 2009)

So, neue zu ostern passende sig *g*
 |
 |
\/


----------



## Kono (shat) (31. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> So, neue zu ostern passende sig *g*
> |
> |
> \/


gewagt, gewagt, wenn damit mal nicht ganz schnell stumm bist


----------



## Zonalar (31. März 2009)

hey^^wieder da... hab gebadet. 

Ich kenne die Band nicht... is aber irrelevant. Guck gerade Bad boys II im internet^^


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> So, neue zu ostern passende sig *g*
> |
> |
> \/



Vielleicht hab ich was an den Augen aber: ich erkenn auf dem Bild gar nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was steht da?


----------



## Huntermoon (31. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Band nicht...


es gibt bessere, aber der albungtitel gefällt mir...



Birk schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich was an den Augen aber: ich erkenn auf dem Bild gar nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


"Mehr Nägel für das Schwein"
 -> muss den Kontrast nur iwie besser rausarbeiten...


----------



## Kono (shat) (31. März 2009)

einfach ausgedrückt
die genialste band der welt!


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> achso
> 
> weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst.. aber österreich, schweiz ist nicht ausverkauft
> für ffm haben sie noch ein paar resttickets organisiert
> ansonsten mal plattformen durchstöbern, ebay etc .. zu kaufen gibts noch welche über diverse händler, die sich dran bereichern.. der gemeine onkelzfan ist ja meist nicht geizig bei sowas^^



schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nunja aleine werd ich trozdem nid hin gehen. 
wollte aber nach deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr leute und die meisten fans sind auch dort

wenn ich mehr bezahlen muss tja man lebt nur einmal 
*lieber stehend sterben als kniened leben* hach ich lieb die leider einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nein nix irrelevant .. und bad boys 2 ist uralt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lieber backdor sluts 9 (.. southpark fans wissen was ich mein)


----------



## Kono (shat) (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich was an den Augen aber: ich erkenn auf dem Bild gar nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


abbild von jesus mit dem text "mehr nägel für das schwein"


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich was an den Augen aber: ich erkenn auf dem Bild gar nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mehr nägel für das schwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> es gibt bessere, aber der albungtitel gefällt mir...



welchen albumtitel meinst du?
die haben mehr als e i n s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> abbild von jesus mit dem text "mehr nägel für die sau"


1. steht da "schwein" (wie im text^^)
und
2. Ist, das du dadrin Jesus siehst nur eine Kulturele prägung, kmeine Tatsach...


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

ich würd ja den typ + text weiss machen geht leichter zum lesen


----------



## Huntermoon (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> welchen albumtitel meinst du?
> die haben mehr als e i n s
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"mehr nägel für das schwein", was sunst xD


----------



## Kono (shat) (31. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> 1. steht da "schwein" (wie im text^^)
> und
> 2. Ist, das du dadrin Jesus siehst nur eine Kulturele prägung, kmeine Tatsach...


ja hab ich noch gemerkt und editiert

selbst wenn ich mir jesus nur einbilde
ein schwein ist da nicht drauf... und mit dem text.. nunja, abstreiten kannst es ja, aber ärger gibts wegen sowas, immer


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> "mehr nägel für das schwein", was sunst xD



von onkelz?
aso das album sagt mir nix

und laut google ist es von satans elite  kommando .. und nix mit onkelz ..


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> abbild von jesus mit dem text "mehr nägel für das schwein"



Arrrr da wird aber jemand zusammengefaltet werden von den Christen (von den GLÄUBIGEN Christen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Naja ich (zwar christlich, aber alles andere als gläubig)  liebe solche Bilder, ich hab auch mal eins im Southparkstyle gemalt

Ich editiers gleich rein

Hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> von onkelz?
> aso das album sagt mir nix
> 
> und laut google ist es von satans elite  kommando .. und nix mit onkelz ..


ähh, ja, wie kommste jetzt auf onkelz? o.0

EDIT4POST(^^): Ach, Ihr habt über was  anderes geredet...


----------



## Huntermoon (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Arrrr da wird aber jemand zusammengefaltet werden von den Christen (von den GLÄUBIGEN Christen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


werd morgen mal posten, wieviele pms ich gekriegt hab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (31. März 2009)

@huntermoon: Apropo Gläubige Crhisten. Mit diesem Bild machste mich nicht gerade zum Freund.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Arrrr da wird aber jemand zusammengefaltet werden von den Christen (von den GLÄUBIGEN Christen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



denke es bleibt nicht lange leider
direkte meinungen sind nunmal nicht freigegeben.
ich bin selber kein freund von gott und co
aber ich weis was man darfu nd was nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sowas wird zu 95% von einem mod entfernt sag ich dir jetzt schon huntermoon


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ähh, ja, wie kommste jetzt auf onkelz? o.0
> 
> EDIT4POST(^^): Ach, Ihr habt über was  anderes geredet...



jap xD


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> werd morgen mal posten, wieviele pms ich gekriegt hab...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hrhr.. ich hab mit meinem Jesusbild (das ich oben reineditiert) auch schon etliche Hass-PMs bekommen, i'm loving it  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> denke es bleibt nicht lange leider
> direkte meinungen sind nunmal nicht freigegeben.
> ich bin selber kein freund von gott und co
> aber ich weis was man darfu nd was nid
> ...



Das war mein Werk, nicht das von Huntermoon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> werd morgen mal posten, wieviele pms ich gekriegt hab...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tu das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenns wen wunder nimmt wiso ich nicht an gott glaube 


Spoiler



weil 2 wichtige menschen gestroben sind und wenn er wirklich ein höheres wesen ist soll er den menschen helfen und nicht katastophen und anderen verbreiten .. + der papst mit seiner kondome sind scheisse einstellung ..



trozdem verurteile ich keine die daran glaube oder total dagegen sind. jeder hat seine einstellung und seine gründe


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das war mein Werk, nicht das von Huntermoon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast es nid in der sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er seins schon


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Hrhr.. ich hab mit meinem Jesusbild (das ich oben reineditiert) auch schon etliche Hass-PMs bekommen, i'm loving it
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


echt? 
south park verarsch jeden
hitler/satan/jesus/bush/obama einfach jeden ! wer auf sowas mit hass mails antwortet dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen -.-


----------



## Kono (shat) (31. März 2009)

schade
ich bin zwar auch kein freund von gott, und glaubensrichtungen, aber solche bilder und sprüche müssen nicht sein.
sowas sollte respektiert werden, ihr müsst es ja nicht lieben, aber lasst sie doch in ruhe ihren glauben leben, andersrum natürlich genauso


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> echt?
> south park verarsch jeden
> hitler/satan/jesus/bush/obama einfach jeden ! wer auf sowas mit hass mails antwortet dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen -.-



Mein Liebling war ja das (das rote war meine Antwort drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

"DU KRANKER HUND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BELEIDGE UNSREN GOTT NICHT!"

Kann sein dass ich mich irre, da ich mich nie für die Kirche interessiert habe aber....
Ich wusste bisher nicht dass Jesus unser Gott ist


----------



## Zonalar (31. März 2009)

> [...]Innerhalb unserer Gemeinschaft gibt es keine Unterschiede nach Alter, Geschlecht, Religion oder sonstiger Merkmale.[...]
> [...]Bedenken Sie bitte, dass alleswas Sie in unserer Community schreiben, von Tausenden anderer Menschen gelesen wird.[...]
> [...]Ironie oder gewisse Formen von Humor werden oft missverstanden, da aus dem geschriebenen Wort ohne Tonfall und Gestik nicht in jedem Fall ersichtlich ist, wie Sie nun etwas gemeint haben und wie nicht.[...]
> [...]Bitte achten Sie daher gut darauf, was Sie schreiben, damit andere Menschen nicht einen falschen Eindruck von Ihnen bekommen - die meisten Streitereien beruhen auf ganz einfachen Missverständnissen, die sich vermeiden lassen, wenn man sich vor dem Absenden seinen Text noch einmal durchliest.[...]
> ...



So. Ich hoffe das is professionell genug ausgedrückt.


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

@Benji9:  Keks?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

jesus ist der sohn gottes (den er zum sterben gelassen hat als opfer) 

einzige "gott" den ich gut find ist der budda
find den cool so ein dickes ding das für mich zufriedenheit ausstrahlt. 

aber sowas würde ich melden das geht in persöndlicher angriff .. tse


----------



## Kono (shat) (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Mein Liebling war ja das (das rote war meine Antwort drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ist er auch nicht, aber er ist der sohn gottes, der die menschen rettet, in dem er sich töten lässt. daher ist er eben der retter und eine art halbgott


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> So. Ich hoffe das is professionell genug ausgedrückt.



von wo ist das copy pasted?^^
najo hunter muss seine sig eh ändern das ist schonmal vornhinein klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

PS;  Das passiert wenn man die Rechnung von der Autowerkstatt kriegt!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJBzMuNtt6A


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> ist er auch nicht, aber er ist der sohn gottes, der die menschen rettet, in dem er sich töten lässt. daher ist er eben der retter und eine art halbgott



vor was hat der uns gerettet? .. vor glaubenskriegen? vor terrorissmus? vor pedos? aber egal will da nicht weiter drauf eingehen
wirklich gerettet hat der in meinen augen mit seinem tod gar nichts


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> vor was hat der uns gerettet? .. vor glaubenskriegen? vor terrorissmus? vor pedos? aber egal will da nicht weiter drauf eingehen
> wirklich gerettet hat der in meinen augen mit seinem tod gar nichts



~Er hat uns vor der ewigen Hölle gerettet, indem er für unsere Sünden gestorben ist~   Oder so.. mir wayne






Also hat er uns vor nichts (materiellem) gerettet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> vor was hat der uns gerettet? .. vor glaubenskriegen? vor terrorissmus? vor pedos? aber egal will da nicht weiter drauf eingehen
> wirklich gerettet hat der in meinen augen mit seinem tod gar nichts


ist schon 10 jahre her, als ich die bibel gelesen hab.. bin nicht gläubig, daher verfällt viel an wissen. war eine art ezichen, für die menschen.
die rettung der menschheit durch den christlichen glauben
wie es eben in jeder religion ist


----------



## Lillyan (31. März 2009)

Die Signatur wird morgen geändert.... entweder zwangsweise oder freiwillig und damit sollte auch klar sein, dass ihr es gar nicht erst nachmachen müßt :>


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Die Signatur wird morgen geändert.... entweder zwangsweise oder freiwillig und damit sollte auch klar sein, dass ihr es gar nicht erst nachmachen müßt :>



Wirst du hier eigentlich für die Nachtschicht bezahlt oder bist du nur "zufällig" immer um die Uhrzeit am einschreiten?


----------



## Lillyan (31. März 2009)

Bezahlung.... *sehnsüchtig seufz*


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

hatt ich auch nie vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find meine sig schöner *g*
und ava ist auf euer wunsch ja auch geändert worden ok eigentlich nur weil ich charcha mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (31. März 2009)

Ich sachs mal so. 

Wir leben auf der Erde. Die Erde ist ein Kreis, der Himmel ist ein Kreis, und der Ort, wo sich die gläubigen Christen (Die sich Gottes bekannt haben und ihm um vergebung baten und so...) befinden, ist die Schnittstelle zwischen Himmel und Erde.

Durch den Tot Jesu, ermöglichte Gott uns, in diese Schnittstelle zu kommen. Wenn wir sterben, werden wir in den anderen Kreis (himmel) kommen können. Also hat er uns gerettet.

Ohne ihn ist das nicht Möglich bzw. wären die beiden "Kreise" getrennt voneinander.

Das Grundsätzliche Ziel eines Christen (und das sollte man nicht aus den Augen verlieren!): Jeden Mensch in diese Schnittstelle zu bringen, damit auch sie auf Ewig im Himmel leben können.

Und ewig dauert weitaus länger als 90 Jahre oder so...

Ich bin Christ. Willste mal in meine Kirche? Dann treffen wir uns Morgen (also heute, Dienstag) um 18.00 am Bahnhof Zürich, Hardbrücke. Man erkennt mich am orangenen Kickboard^^


----------



## Huntermoon (31. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Die Signatur wird morgen geändert.... entweder zwangsweise oder freiwillig und damit sollte auch klar sein, dass ihr es gar nicht erst nachmachen müßt :>


so, ersteimal ohne bild...

ist es den mit bauarrbeiter-spiderschwein erlaubt?^^
so:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist dan ja auf basp bezogen, und wers falsch interpretiert... (jesus is zu sehen, weil er ja unser liebes schweinchen mit mehr nägel segnen will, damit es weiterarbeiten kan...)xD


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wirst du hier eigentlich für die Nachtschicht bezahlt oder bist du nur "zufällig" immer um die Uhrzeit am einschreiten?



mods bekommen nix
ausser vlt nen e-mail acc und paar rechte :<

darum ist man auch lieb zu denen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Bezahlung.... *sehnsüchtig seufz*



Immerhin bist du nicht wie die Praktikanten an einen Heizkörper angekettet, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (31. März 2009)

Huntermoon, wir lassen uns nicht verarschen, also lass solche Spielchen

Edit: Email-Account *sehnsüchtig seufz*


----------



## Zonalar (31. März 2009)

Ich suche mal die entscheidente stelle, wo Jesus zu den Jüngern gesagt hatte, as sie tun müssen...*Bibel aus Schrank entstaub*


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich sachs mal so.
> 
> Wir leben auf der Erde. Die Erde ist ein Kreis, der Himmel ist ein Kreis, und der Ort, wo sich die gläubigen Christen (Die sich Gottes bekannt haben und ihm um vergebung baten und so...) befinden, ist die Schnittstelle zwischen Himmel und Erde.
> 
> ...



ich bin aus der kirche ausgetreten als ich 8 war. Und werde dort auch immer fremd bleiben. Meine genauen gründe muss ich dir hoffentlich nicht darlegen oder wenn per pm ..
aber ist ja lieb das ich in den himmel darf .. bei den moslems gibts noch jungfrauen dazu *g*

hunter ... tse tse tse lass doch die arme lilly und charcha und nox schlafen und stör die nid damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Huntermoon, wir lassen uns nicht verarschen, also lass solche Spielchen
> 
> Edit: Email-Account *sehnsüchtig seufz*


schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja, srry, bin *hust* leicht *hust* übermüdet...


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Huntermoon, wir lassen uns nicht verarschen, also lass solche Spielchen
> 
> Edit: Email-Account *sehnsüchtig seufz*



Was, ihr kriegt hier gar nichts?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich suche mal die entscheidente stelle, wo Jesus zu den Jüngern gesagt hatte, as sie tun müssen...*Bibel aus Schrank entstaub*


trinkt mein blut und esst meine haut? oder was auch immer dieses pappzeugs darstellen soll .. wobe ich die ganz lecker fand ... ^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Huntermoon, wir lassen uns nicht verarschen, also lass solche Spielchen
> 
> Edit: Email-Account *sehnsüchtig seufz*


 au nid?
dachte ihr habt dann sowas wie lillyan@buffed.de oder so ein mist XD


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Immerhin bist du nicht wie die Praktikanten an einen Heizkörper angekettet, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die stehen drauf angekettet zu werden *peitsch*
*smiley suchen*
arg ihr habt das nid :<



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (31. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich sachs mal so.
> 
> Wir leben auf der Erde. Die Erde ist ein Kreis, der Himmel ist ein Kreis, und der Ort, wo sich die gläubigen Christen (Die sich Gottes bekannt haben und ihm um vergebung baten und so...) befinden, ist die Schnittstelle zwischen Himmel und Erde.
> 
> ...


ehrlich gesagt, ist das doch alles ein widerspruch in sich. das fängt schon bei adam und eva an

und mal so, wenn ein gott, von mir verlangt, das ich ihn anbete, irgendwelche gesetze befolge, ihm opfer darbringen muss, damit er mich liebt, dann kann er mir gestohlen bleiben.. wenn wir wirklich seine schäfchen sind, und er uns wie ein vater liebt, dann liebt er uns so wie wir sind, und nicht weil wir ihn anbeten, oder blind hinterherlaufen.
da schmorr ich lieber in der hölle, als das ich mich selbst und meine persönlichen werte verrate


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Ich war Atheist... 


... bis ich bemerkt habe dass ICH Gott bin


Edit: Der nächste Post ist eine Schnapszahl.. das heißt der muss was "gutes" werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

*g* nein ich muss meinen sünden vergeben..
was sind sünden?
sex vor der ehe? jeck
zuviel trinken? jeck
zuviel fressen? (völlerei oder sowas hmm) jeck
gut töten werd ich nie einen ausser es ist krieg und ich muss wobei ob ichs kann ist wieder was anderes

nunja ich werd sicher nicht beichten gehen.. ich mein er siet ja eh alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für was noch erzählen

edit meint: guter text? xD


----------



## Zonalar (31. März 2009)

hmm.. knifflig. Ich bin ein einfacher Christ und selber 16 Jahre alt. Und kann nur aus meiner Sicht sprechen. 

Gott liebt dich, voll und ganz. 
Er hat dir (euch allen) nen freien Willen gegeben.
Wenn ihr ihn nicht als euren Vater/Gott annimmt, so wird er es annehmen, egal wie sehr es ihm schmerzt, dass seine eigenen Kinder ihn verleumden.

Für diese Art von Liebe, diese unendliche, nieendende Liebe gibt es den Ausdruck: Agape


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *g* nein ich muss meinen sünden vergeben..
> was sind sünden?
> *sex vor der ehe? jeck
> zuviel trinken? jeck
> ...



Neeeeeeein ich komme in die Höhle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:  Und das war mein Schnapszahlpost  333 !


----------



## Huntermoon (31. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> gibt es den Ausdruck: Agape


klinkt wie n südländischer schnaps... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

meine mutter liebt mich auch wie ich bin .. und trozdem ist sie nicht "gott"
und der liebt mich wtf .. STALKER!! ich hab ne freundin da ist kein platz für noch einen und ganz bestimmt nicht für nen kerl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Neeeeeeein ich komme in die Höhle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sind wa schon 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pardyyy
edit meint: aso soo gut war der nid XD

hmm mein nexter ^wird 11111 sein -.- noch an die 500posts *g*


----------



## Kono (shat) (31. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hmm.. knifflig. Ich bin ein einfacher Christ und selber 16 Jahre alt. Und kann nur aus meiner Sicht sprechen.
> 
> Gott liebt dich, voll und ganz.
> Er hat dir (euch allen) nen freien Willen gegeben.
> ...


und weil er die menschen so sehr liebt, lässt er sie sterben? (noahs geschichte) lässt er sie 40 jahre in der wüste umherirren,.. und nicht zu vergessen, wievielen leuten er, laut bibel, aufträgt andere zu töten.. die bibel ist dick, und das könnte man unendlich weiter aufzählen. dieser gott ist wohl ein tyrann, wenn die menschen nicht nach seinem willen agieren..
nächstenliebe predigen, mit einem blutverschmierten schwert in der hand, ist nicht sehr glaubhaft
bisschen naiv das ganze


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Irgendwie Benji9 mir fast schon Leid...   Allein gegen alle hier

Obwohl.. er ist ja nicht allein.. sein ach so toller Gott unterstützt ihn sicher


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Naja ich bin weg, ich muss morgen wieder raus

Cyaaaa


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

wiso glaubst du hab ich diesen ,perfekt von den onkelz, geschriebenen text in meiner sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt viele christen die daran glauben weil sie sonst nichts haben.
ich glaube an die zukunft und das man sie selber beinflussen kann.


----------



## Zonalar (31. März 2009)

Oh, das is ne Gute Stelle^^Matthäus 24 Vers 3-8...

3"Später sass Jesus am Hang des Ölbergs. Seine Jünger kamen zu ihm und fragten: "Wann wird all das geschehen? und wird es vorher ein Zeichen geben, das deine Wiederkehr und das Ende der Welt ankündigt?"
4 Jesus antwortete ihnen: Lasst euch von niemandem etwas weismachen.
5 Viele werden in meinem Namen auftreten und behaupten: "Ich bin der Christus" und sie werden viele irreführen. 
6 Überall werden Kriege ausbrechen. Aber habt keine Angst - diese Dinge müssen geschehen, doch das Ende wird noch nicht unmttelbar darauf folgen.
7 Völker und Königreiche werden sich den Krieg erklären. In vielen Teilen der Welt wird es Erdbeben geben, und es wird zu Hungersnöten kommen.
8 Doch all das wird erst der Anfang der Schrecken sein, die auf euch zukommt."


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Irgendwie Benji9 mir fast schon Leid...   Allein gegen alle hier
> 
> Obwohl.. er ist ja nicht allein.. sein ach so toller Gott unterstützt ihn sicher



*g*

der war mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin aber auch mal weg
cya benji
und cya onkelz fan :> die onkelz sterben nie denn solange man sie nicht vergisst werden sie zu legenden !


----------



## Odillion (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Irgendwie Benji9 mir fast schon Leid...   Allein gegen alle hier
> 
> Obwohl.. er ist ja nicht allein.. sein ach so toller Gott unterstützt ihn sicher



;D

one love


----------



## Huntermoon (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Irgendwie Benji9 mir fast schon Leid...   Allein gegen alle hier
> 
> Obwohl.. er ist ja nicht allein.. sein ach so toller Gott unterstützt ihn sicher


da fällt mir grad so ein:


> Religionskriege sind Konflikte, in denen sich ERWACHSENE Menschen darum streiten, wer den besseren Phantasiefreund hatt.


----------



## Zonalar (31. März 2009)

Nunja.. *gut is der falsche Ausdruck... sie widerspiegelt eher die Realität

Und über die Agape-Liebe... Es gibt insgesamt 4 verschiedene Arten... nur kenn ich mich da nicht sooo gut aus. Nur Agape ist die höchste unter allen.
bedingungslose Liebe.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Oh, das is ne Gute Stelle^^Matthäus 24 Vers 3-8...
> 
> 3"Später sass Jesus am Hang des Ölbergs. Seine Jünger kamen zu ihm und fragten: "Wann wird all das geschehen? und wird es vorher ein Zeichen geben, das deine Wiederkehr und das Ende der Welt ankündigt?"
> 4 Jesus antwortete ihnen: Lasst euch von niemandem etwas weismachen.
> ...



die apokalypse wird kommen .. und wir werden alle sterben
das ende der welt wird kommen da wir das öl verbrauchen
die wälder abholzen
und zuviel kindlein machen (china + japan *hust*)


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja.. *gut is der falsche Ausdruck... sie widerspiegelt eher die Realität
> 
> Und über die Agape-Liebe... Es gibt insgesamt 4 verschiedene Arten... nur kenn ich mich da nicht sooo gut aus. Nur Agape ist die höchste unter allen.
> bedingungslose Liebe.



freundschaftliche liebe -> kolegen
sex -> freundin/frau/unbekannte aus der disco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bedingungslose liebe -> eltern
und ehm ach mehr fällt mir nid ein
ah liebe auf den ersten blick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> siehe sex

+ hassliebe man hasst jemanden und mag ihn doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also gibt 5 ! i pwnd the bible xDD

so bin trozdem schlafen möge gott bei dir sein
ich und meine dämonen kuscheln uns in mein bettchen ;D


----------



## Odillion (31. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Oh, das is ne Gute Stelle^^Matthäus 24 Vers 3-8...
> 
> 3"Später sass Jesus am Hang des Ölbergs. Seine Jünger kamen zu ihm und fragten: "Wann wird all das geschehen? und wird es vorher ein Zeichen geben, das deine Wiederkehr und das Ende der Welt ankündigt?"
> 4 Jesus antwortete ihnen: Lasst euch von niemandem etwas weismachen.
> ...



da wo ich herkomme hatten wir auch mal so einen jungen wie dich. seine alten waren wohl in irgendeiner... man könnte böse sagen sekte. oder eher fundamentalistische christen, dann ist das nicht so hart. aber aufjedenfall konnte der auch ne menge von dem müll auswendig und predigte uns gerne damit voll.
irgendwann hab ich im eine reingehaun. 10 tage später sprach sein vater in nem pub meinen an. 2 min später schlug mein vater seinen vater.
jaja, die gute alte zeit... in irland lief das etwas anders
aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte... geniess dein leben, vögel nen mädchen, auch wenn sie noch so hässlich ist, mach irgendwas, aber bitte, sei still mit von wegen gott. er mag dich genauso wenig wie wir.
damn es ist zu spät für mich ich merks


----------



## Zonalar (31. März 2009)

Wie es weitergeht in der Bibel is noch härter und trifft mich pers. in vielen Facetten:

"9 Ihr werdet verhaftet, verfolgt und umgebracht werden. Auf der ganzen Welt wird man euch hassen, weil ihr euch zu meinem Namen bekennt.
10 Viele werden sich von mir abwenden und einander verraten und hassen.
11 Viele falsche Propheten werden auftreten und die Menschen täuschen.
12 Die Gesetzlosigkeit wird immer mehr überhandnehmen und die Liebe wird bei vielen erkalten. 
13. Doch wer bis zum Ende durchhält, wird gerettet werden."

Schon komisch.... seid ich aus der Bibel schreibe, zittere ich am ganzen Körper... aber ich glaub mir is nur kalt...


----------



## Odillion (31. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wie es weitergeht in der Bibel is noch härter und trifft mich pers. in vielen Facetten:
> [...]
> 11 Viele falsche Propheten werden auftreten und die Menschen täuschen.
> [...]



ja, mein freund, das trifft dich wirklich.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. März 2009)

Also, der Mensch ist nur ein Sehr komplexer rechenautomat, bei dem es sooooo viele variablen gibt, das er atm nicht ANNÄHREND nachgebaut werden kann. Doch der Mensch, genauer das Gehirn, sucht nach Antworten. Doch wenn es Variablen nicht kennt, ist es aufgeschmissen, den der Mensch denkt fast immer, das die naheliegenste erklärung ach die richtige ist- ist sie auch meistens... So, wenn jetzt aber etwas unbekannt ist, so ist es z.b. einfacher, an gott zu denken, weil man missernten hatt, als an einen niedrigeren grundwasserspiegel. daher glaubt der mensch VON NATUR AUS an etwas, doch anw as wird durch die erziehung bestimmt...


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

irland? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 irische lieder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BN8I07Zccmk...feature=related lalalala

aber @odilion das mit vögel irgendeins .. 
no way -.- 

hach ja -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f4LCkzo1OQ
einen schnauz kann sie haben aber schööön muss sie sein *g*


----------



## Zonalar (31. März 2009)

odillion: Ich werde meinen Glauben vertreten, und wenns mir möglich ist bis an mein Lebens Ende. Und mein Leben hat erst angefangen.
Btw: Ich gehe ins Icf, und die wird von der regionalen Zeitung und auch sonst so als Sekte beschimpft... dabei werden die leute dortr immer mehr... und es gibt jezz schon über 40 davon in der ganzen welt... Ich glaub, es hat vor etwa 10 jahren angefangen. Aber da kenn ich mich jezz ned aus.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich und meine dämonen kuscheln uns in mein bettchen ;D


HF! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (31. März 2009)

meinst du wirklich, das menschen nicht mehr lieben, weil sie nicht glauben?
das sie einen schlechten charakter haben, weil sie nicht glauben?


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> odillion: Ich werde meinen Glauben vertreten, und wenns mir möglich ist bis an mein Lebens Ende. Und mein Leben hat erst angefangen.
> Btw: Ich gehe ins Icf, und die wird von der regionalen Zeitung und auch sonst so als Sekte beschimpft... dabei werden die leute dortr immer mehr... und es gibt jezz schon über 40 davon in der ganzen welt... Ich glaub, es hat vor etwa 10 jahren angefangen. Aber da kenn ich mich jezz ned aus.



scientologie gibts auch immer mehr ..


----------



## Odillion (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> irland?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



pass auf dass ich dich nicht irgendwann mag <3 one love


----------



## Zonalar (31. März 2009)

Mit diesen typen kenn ich mich nicht aus... hab nur gehört, das sie ne Sekte sind, aber mehr auch nicht. Darum distanziere ich vor solchen Vergleichen.

Btw: Ihr könnt mich als Lügner betrachten, aber ich weiss, das ich nicht lüge.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

wiso denn nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


solange du nid mit mir ins bett wilst ist mir alles egal. *g*

aber zwischen irgend ein hässliches und irgend eins das du kennst vom aussehen (also dem  verschwommen aussehn) ist nen unterschied
und bevor ich freundin hatte wars mir so egal wie sie heisst oder wie sie ist hauptsache gut aussehend xD

und ja mag sein das ich oberflächlich bin wahre schönheit kommt von innen trozdem gehört auch das äussere dazu

und nein wenn ich innen drin ein "the rock" bin und ausserhalb ein quasimodo wird mich keine frau ansprechen .. hart aber wahr auch wenns viele nicht zugeben wollen


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mit diesen typen kenn ich mich nicht aus... hab nur gehört, das sie ne Sekte sind, aber mehr auch nicht. Darum distanziere ich vor solchen Vergleichen.
> 
> Btw: Ihr könnt mich als Lügner betrachten, aber ich weiss, das ich nicht lüge.



ich sag nicht du lügst
ich sag nur dein buch ist nicht der schlüssel deines lebens
ES IST DEINS !! benutze es
gott hat es dir geben um spass zu haben

aber das was du schreibst klingt leider nach sekte ich hoffe nur für dich das du da nicht in sowas geraten bist.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

egal bin nun entgültig off bis heute abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wen nwas ist pm sonst les ich morgen den thread ma durch vlt ist ja noch was sinvolles rausgekommen


----------



## Huntermoon (31. März 2009)

Also mir gefällt in der Bibel ja am besten die Johanis Offenbarung, die ist in so einem wunderbar [wie umgehe ich jetzt "Geisteskranken Ton"???] geschrieben. 

Beispiel: 





> Darnach sah ich, und siehe, eine Tür war aufgetan im Himmel; und die erste Stimme, die ich gehört hatte mit mir reden wie eine Posaune, die sprach [...]


----------



## Odillion (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso denn nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich rieche von natur aus nach guinness und whiskey, das willst du dir doch nicht entgehen lassen

jaja du hast ja recht, irgendeins geht nicht
sie sollte zumindest nicht englisch sein.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. März 2009)

los, los, los! noch 6 seiten, dan ham wir seite 3333!


----------



## Zonalar (31. März 2009)

Matthäus 22 Vrs 36-40

36"Meister, welches ist das wichtigste Gebot im Gesetz von Mose?"
37 jesus antwortete: "Du sollst den Herrn, deinen Gott, lieben, von ganzem Herzen, mit ganzer Seele und mit all deinen Gedanken!"
38 Das ist der erste und wichtigste Gebot.
39 EIn weiteres und genauso wichtig: "Liebe deinen Nächsten wie dich selbst." 
30 Alle anderen Gebote und alle Forderungen der Phropheten gründen sich auf diese beiden Gebote."


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Odillion schrieb:


> ich rieche von natur aus nach guinness und whiskey, das willst du dir doch nicht entgehen lassen
> 
> jaja du hast ja recht, irgendeins geht nicht
> sie sollte zumindest nicht englisch sein.



klingt verlockend aber das schafft meine freundin auch ;P
gibt nix schöneres als ein mädel im bett das mit nem glas whiskey oder wodka auf dich wartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zu englisch sein -> fuck the british army ist auch von denen find ich zu geil

ach man will immer pennen gehen -.- und nu tu ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Matthäus 22 Vrs 36-40
> 
> 36"Meister, welches ist das wichtigste Gebot im Gesetz von Mose?"
> 37 jesus antwortete: "Du sollst den Herrn, deinen Gott, lieben, von ganzem Herzen, mit ganzer Seele und mit all deinen Gedanken!"
> ...



wat 1. ich muss gott lieben
2. ich muss alle anderen lieben

gang bang? .. aber ein moslem hat nen anderen glauben und den soll man nicht lieben denn er verstösst gegen gesetzt 1 .. 
aber wenn ich ihn nicht liebe vertosse ich gegen gesetzt 2 ..

tja geht wohl nid auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Matthäus 22 Vrs 36-40
> 
> 36"Meister, welches ist das wichtigste Gebot im Gesetz von Mose?"
> 37 jesus antwortete: "Du sollst den Herrn, deinen Gott, lieben, von ganzem Herzen, mit ganzer Seele und mit all deinen Gedanken!"
> ...



hatt jesus selbst nicht gesagt:


> Mein Gott, mein Gott, warum hast du mich verlassen?


----------



## Thedynamike (31. März 2009)

Ui, was ist denn hier los. Diskussionen über imaginäre Freunde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (31. März 2009)

matthäus 22 Vers 1-14

1"Jesus erzählte ihnen noch viele andere Gleichnisse, um ihnen das Reich Gottes begreiflich zu machen. Er sagte:
2 "Man kann sich das Himmelreich auch am Beispiel eines Königs vorstellen, der ein grosses Hochzeitsfest für seinen Sohn vorbereitete.
3 Viele Gäste waren eingeladen , und als alles fertig war, schickte er seine Diener, um ihnen zu sagen, dass es Zeit wäre zu kommen. Doch keiner wollte kommen!
4. Also schickte er andere Diener, die ihnen sagen sollten: "Das Festmahl ist angerichtet, und das beste Fleisch wurde dafür gebraten. Alles ist bereit, beeilt euch!"
5 Doch die Gäste, die er eingeladen hatte, beachteten die Abgesandten gar nicht und gingen ihrer Arbeit nach. Der eine ging auf seinen Acker, ein anderer kümmertee sich um seine Geschäfte.
6 Wieder andere packten die Boten und misshandelten sie, einige von ihnen töteten sie sogar.
7 Da wurde der König zornig. Er schickte seine Soldaten aus. Sie sollten die Mörder umbringen und ihre Stadt in Brand setzen.
8 Und zu seinen Dienern sagte er: "Das Hochzeitsmahl ist bereit, und die Gäste, die ich eingeladen hatte, sind es nicht wert, dass ihnen diese Ehre zuteil wird.
9 Deshalb geht hinaus an die Strassenecken und ladet jeder ein, dem ihr begegnet."
10 Also brachten die Diener alle, die sie finden konnten, gute und schlechte Menschen, und der Festsaal war voller Gäste.
11 Aber als der König hereinkam, um seine Gäste zu begrüssen, bemerkte er einen mann, der nicht für eine Hochzeit gekleidet war.
12 "Mein freund", fragte er ihn, "wie kommt es, dass du hier bist, ohne feierlich gekleidet zu sein, wie es sich für eine Hochzeit gehört?" Der Mann wüsste keine Antwort darauf.
13 Da sagte der König zu seinen Dienern: "Fesselt ihn an Händen und Füssen und werft ihn hinaus in die Dunkelheit, wo Weinen und Zähneknirschen herrschen."
14 "Den viele sind eingeladen, aber nur wenige sind auserwählt."


----------



## Zonalar (31. März 2009)

Huntermoon, du hast recht, aber das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. März 2009)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Ui, was ist denn hier los. Diskussionen über imaginäre Freunde?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau^^


----------



## Huntermoon (31. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Huntermoon, du hast recht, aber das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit.


lieber halb wahr als ganz falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odillion (31. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> matthäus 22 Vers 1-14
> 
> 1"Jesus erzählte ihnen noch viele andere Gleichnisse, um ihnen das Reich Gottes begreiflich zu machen. Er sagte:
> 2 "Man kann sich das Himmelreich auch am Beispiel eines Königs vorstellen, der ein grosses Hochzeitsfest für seinen Sohn vorbereitete.
> ...



langsam mach ich mir sorgen um dich mein kleiner verwirrter freund


----------



## Zonalar (31. März 2009)

Matthäus 27: 15-23

15 Es war Brauch, dass der Statthalter jedes Jahr anlässlich des Passahfestes einen Gefangenen freiliess, den das Volk bestimmen durfte.
16 In diesem Jahr sass ein berüchtigter Verbrecher namens Barabbas im Gefängnis.
17 Als die Menge sich an diesem Morgen vor dem Haus von Pilatus versammelt hatte, fragte er sie: "Welchen soll ich für euch freilassen - Barabbas oder Jesus, den man den Christus nennt?"
18 Denn er wusste sehr wohl, dass sie Jesus nur aus Neid verhaftet hatten.
19 Während Pilatus auf dem Richterstuhl sass, schickte ihm seine Frau eine Nachricht: "Lass diesen unschuldigen Mann in Ruhe; ich hatte letzte Nacht seinetwegen einen schrecklichen Traum."
20 In der Zwischenzeit hatten die obersten Priester und die àltesten das Volk aufgehetzt:  Es sollte die Freilassung von Barabbas und die Hinrichtung von jesus fordern.
21 Als der Statthalter noch einmal fragte: "Wen von diesen beiden soll ich freilassen?", rief die Menge: "Barabbas!"
22 "Aber wenn ich Barabbas freilasse", fragte Pilatus, "was soll ich dann mit Jesus machen, der Christus genannt wird?" Und alle schrien: "Kreuzige ihn!"
23 "Warum?", wollte Pilatus wissen. Aber die Menge schrie nur noch lauter: "Kreuzige ihn!"


----------



## Zonalar (31. März 2009)

Frei üersetzt aus der Bibel (Zitate sind langwierig, und ich müde): Jesus wollte kein Leid erfahren, wenn es aber Gottes Wille sei, so solle es Geschehen. Matthäus 26 vers 39


----------



## Zonalar (31. März 2009)

nach der stelle, die du gesagt hast, könnte ich suchen. Aber ich sollte schon seit 2 Stunden schlafen gehen.
Wenn du willst, kannste selber weitersuchen. es gibt die eine oder andere Website, die die Bibel ins Internet geschrieben haben.


Gute Nacht @all


----------



## Odillion (31. März 2009)

habts ihr mich jetzt hier allein gelassen?

too ra loo ra loo ra loo they re looking for monkeys up in the zoo 
 if I had a face like you i would join the british army


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

abend


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

moin moo


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

heyy Kronas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (31. März 2009)

nabend ihr koffer

Kronas ... moin ?? bissl verschlafen ? ^^

lg


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

*gähn* grade aufgewacht da dacht ich mir: postes ma im ns


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *gähn* grade aufgewacht da dacht ich mir: postes ma im ns



na dann guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

morgn auch


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> morgn auch



ach ich bin schon n bisschen länger auf


----------



## Mefisthor (31. März 2009)

omg ^^

maaaan wie ich das wieder hasse ... jetzt hab ich die letzte woche bis jetzt dauernd mit einer geflirtet und bin schon fast am Ziel, da find ich in ihrem Profil das : (sehr ausländerfeindlich)



Spoiler



Wie macht man einen Jugo ??
15 kg Sand,
5kg Zement,
10 kg Kebap
und 60 kg Scheisse...
aber Aufpassen-nicht mehr Scheiße nehmen-MAX 60 kg,
sonst wirds ein Türke!



ich hasse das verdammt nomma ... jetzt red ich sie an und die sagt sie is ein bissl rechts Oo

-.-

lg


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

warum postet keiner im interaktiven spiel thread nur weil ihr nen virus laden müsst ne exe laden müsst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

*winkt in die runde*
Hallo nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße Whitebull


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> omg ^^
> 
> maaaan wie ich das wieder hasse ... jetzt hab ich die letzte woche bis jetzt dauernd mit eienr geflirtet und bin schon fast am Zeil, da find ich in ihrem Profil das : (sehr ausländerfeindlich)
> 
> ...



hmm das is natürlich sch***


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

@ mefi haha pwnt
@ der andere EY WER BIS DU DENN ICH KENN DICH NICH


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum postet keiner im interaktiven spiel thread nur weil ihr nen virus laden müsst ne exe laden müsst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist kein Virus 


aber ich bin grad zu faul bilder zu zeichnen

aber wenns dich glücklich macht mal ich in der werbung eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: huhu whitebull


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ist kein Virus
> 
> 
> aber ich bin grad zu faul bilder zu zeichnen
> ...


hab sogar weiter programmiert aber lads net hoch weil es sich eh keiner läd


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> hmm das is natürlich sch***






Kronas schrieb:


> @ mefi haha pwnt
> @ der andere EY WER BIS DU DENN ICH KENN DICH NICH



Wenn du mich meinst, ein netter, total verrückter lieber Junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (31. März 2009)

ey bin auch 92er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Wenn du mich meinst, ein netter, total verrückter lieber Junge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann mach was verrücktes


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab sogar weiter programmiert aber lads net hoch weil es sich eh keiner läd



ich glaub die haben echt alle angst....


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ey bin auch 92er
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und von wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? 
<- Ösi und so



Kronas schrieb:


> dann mach was verrücktes



Was hättens den gerne?


----------



## Skatero (31. März 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> omg ^^
> 
> maaaan wie ich das wieder hasse ... jetzt hab ich die letzte woche bis jetzt dauernd mit eienr geflirtet und bin schon fast am Zeil, da find ich in ihrem Profil das : (sehr ausländerfeindlich)
> 
> ...


find den irgendwie lustig *g*
solange sie nid grad mit 88 und co kommt ist das doch egal macht ja wohl jeder nen spruch über ausländer
oder die ausländer über deutsche .. 

wenn meine freundin rechts wär mir das egal solange sie mich liebt ..


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> *winkt in die runde*
> Hallo nachtschwärmer
> 
> 
> ...


hay unbekannter!

wo ist der coole irisch typ von gestern
und wo ist unser cristen benji 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (31. März 2009)

whiti ich bin oberösi ^^

lg


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> find den irgendwie lustig *g*
> solange sie nid grad mit 88 und co kommt ist das doch egal macht ja wohl jeder nen spruch über ausländer
> oder die ausländer über deutsche ..
> 
> wenn meine freundin rechts wär mir das egal solange sie mich liebt ..



/sign... solange sie dich mag ist es doch egal wie sie denkt... solange sie net danach lebt


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> und von wo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kopf solange gegen tasta hauen bis sie schrott ist dann photo posten
dann kann ich
1. lachen
2. bist du ruhig



mookuh schrieb:


> ich glaub die haben echt alle angst....


ja >.<


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> whiti ich bin oberösi ^^
> 
> lg



Hörschinger mit leib und seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

abend skatero


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

ausserdem ist rachesex geil *ehm nix gesagt.*


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kopf solange gegen tasta hauen bis sie schrott ist dann photo posten
> dann kann ich
> 1. lachen
> 2. bist du ruhig



Soll ich wieder gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Skatero (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Was hättens den gerne?


Eine verrückte Pizza.


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

ich pack grad meine tasche... da find ich ne socke in meinem etui *rofl*


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kopf solange gegen tasta hauen bis sie schrott ist dann photo posten
> dann kann ich
> 1. lachen
> 2. bist du ruhig
> ...



ich mag dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich pack grad meine tasche... da find ich ne socke in meinem etui *rofl*


will nid wissen was du damit gemacht hast ..


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


hi


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich mag dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


yay jemand mag mich



Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Soll ich wieder gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nee erst machst du was lustiges dann is mir egal was du machst


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

jo mach was lustiges .. *mit popkorn hinsetz und drauf wartet*


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> yay jemand mag mich
> 
> 
> nee erst machst du was lustiges dann is mir egal was du machst


Pöse/r... dann geh ich lieber

*so tut als würde er gehen*


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Soll ich wieder gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nöö bleib doch da



Kronas schrieb:


> ich pack grad meine tasche... da find ich ne socke in meinem etui *rofl*



Was machst du mit ner Socke in deinem etui?


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> will nid wissen was du damit gemacht hast ..


gegen die wand geworfen

@mookuh was weiß ich warum die da is


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Mookuh?

Aus was wird chesburger gemacht?


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gegen die wand geworfen
> 
> @mookuh was weiß ich warum die da is



ach komm erzähl uns dein dreckiges geheimniss


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Mookuh?
> 
> Aus was wird chessburger gemacht?



Mir egal aber jedenfalls nicht aus mir  sonst gibts haue


----------



## Mefisthor (31. März 2009)

wo is Hörschingen ?? omg -.-

lg


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wo is Hörschingen ?? omg -.-
> 
> lg



schau doch mal in google earth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wo is Hörschingen ?? omg -.-
> 
> lg


neben linz


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Mookuh?
> 
> Aus was wird chessburger gemacht?


schachburger? aus ketchup senf brötchen salat und schachfiguren


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> schachburger? aus ketchup senf brötchen salat und schachfiguren



Lecker, haben aber keine Schafiguren mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Lecker, haben aber keine Schafiguren mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


selbst schnitzen, diese fertigfiguren schmecken nich


----------



## Mefisthor (31. März 2009)

asoo ne ich wohn nähe salzburg

lg


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

*muahaha schenkelklopfer* ... ^^
und kronas meinte was du vorher mit der socke gemacht hast das die da gelandet ist aber egal xD


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> selbst schnitzen, diese fertigfiguren schmecken nich



welches holz empfiehlst du?


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> asoo ne ich wohn nähe salzburg
> 
> lg


wo is salzburg?? omg -.-


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> asoo ne ich wohn nähe salzburg
> 
> lg


sucht dir die strecke raus bis zu dem girl ? xD braver junge 
bäh windof service pack 3 installieren -.- sonst geht mein gta nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wo is salzburg?? omg -.-



In Österreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> welches holz empfiehlst du?



essholz ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist doch logisch


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> selbst schnitzen, diese fertigfiguren schmecken nich


*Holz hohl*



Kronas schrieb:


> wo is salzburg?? omg -.-



In Österreich?


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> welches holz empfiehlst du?


geh einfach in den wald und such stöcke, die dann mit seeeehr viel druck pressen und schnitzen feddich


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

you stole lumber out of my forrest! TIEF!! KILL HIM


----------



## Rodney (31. März 2009)

Was ist denn HIER SCHON WIEDER LOS! fragt sich der gemeine Bürger udn fordert Veränderung!


----------



## Mefisthor (31. März 2009)

tja ich muss wirtschaftlich denken Mina ^^ desto weiter weg desto teurer is jeder besuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> you stole lumber out of my forrest! TIEF!! KILL HIM



Mich oder Kronas?


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> geh einfach in den wald und such stöcke, die dann mit seeeehr viel druck pressen und schnitzen feddich



Meine Presse geht nich mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Andere Idee?


----------



## Skatero (31. März 2009)

afk


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Was ist denn HIER SCHON WIEDER LOS! fragt sich der gemeine Bürger udn fordert Veränderung!


Die gemeinen mag ich net für die änder ich doch nix


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Mich oder Kronas?


dich, ich hab dich nur angestiftet



Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Meine Presse geht nich mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


friss bis du fett bist und setz dich drauf


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

doppelpost


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> afk



viel spaß bei


----------



## Rodney (31. März 2009)

*Wie* schafft man es, eine Doppelpost zu machen, der aber ein Fail wird weil Kronas dazwischenfunkt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> viel spaß bei


dieser spruch lies mich nachdenklich werden was der werte herr so treibt während er afk ist


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> friss bis du fett bist und setz dich drauf



Gute Idee *Chips hol*


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> *Wie* schafft man es, eine Doppelpost zu machen, der aber ein Fail wird weil Kronas dazwischenfunkt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


noch langsameres inet als man für einen doppelpost braucht


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> *Wie* schafft man es, eine Doppelpost zu machen, der aber ein Fail wird weil Kronas dazwischenfunkt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 /Anrufen Galileo Mystery


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> noch langsameres inet als man für einen doppelpost braucht


Fast, oder einfach nen Internetlagg (Gibts das)?


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Fast, oder einfach nen Internetlagg (Gibts das)?


ich hab das bei buffed dauernt^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> tja ich muss wirtschaftlich denken Mina ^^ desto weiter weg desto teurer is jeder besuch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bleibst wochenende da und kommst billiger als im puff *g* (auch wenn ich noch nie in einem war .. aber geh von aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
@skateo 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die armen kätzchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> *Wie* schafft man es, eine Doppelpost zu machen, der aber ein Fail wird weil Kronas dazwischenfunkt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei mir kam ein Doppelpost erst nach 5 min



yeah gleich seit 3333


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bleibst wochenende da und kommst billiger als im puff *g* (auch wenn ich noch nie in einem war .. aber geh von aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


skatero du mörder!


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> *Wie* schafft man es, eine Doppelpost zu machen, der aber ein Fail wird weil Kronas dazwischenfunkt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lags !
so schaffte es klunker ma zu nem 5 fach post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> bei mir kam ein Doppelpost erst nach 5 min
> 
> 
> 
> yeah gleich seit 3333


hurray


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hurray


party! gleich...


----------



## Rodney (31. März 2009)

Mir egal! Doublepostepicfail!


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hurray




ist das gut?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lags !
> so schaffte es klunker ma zu nem 5 fach post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mist ich hab nur mal nen 4fach post geschafft


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Mir egal! Doublepostepicfail!


gab mal nen 16fachen^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> mist ich hab nur mal nen 4fach post geschafft



nub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gab mal nen 16fachen^^


warte ^^ ich versuchs

MUAHAHAHAHAHA MEINE SEITE !!!


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> mist ich hab nur mal nen 4fach post geschafft


3fach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bleibst wochenende da und kommst billiger als im puff *g* (auch wenn ich noch nie in einem war .. aber geh von aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja is eben von der entfernung abhängig ... aber derzeit kann ich eh nirgends hin, hab mir nen nagel in den hinterreifen eingefahren, muss mir nen neuen kaufen für >50&#8364;

lg


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gab mal nen 16fachen^^



haste nen link?


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

OMFGZ 3333! ich bin dabei!


----------



## Rodney (31. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr lügt doch.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

wie alt bist du? ..@mefi


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Yeah ich bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> haste nen link?


wurde samt dem user gelöscht^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

ich hab die seite eröffnet *stolz bin*


----------



## Mefisthor (31. März 2009)

wie gesagt bin 92er also 16

lg


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> warte ^^ ich versuchs
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHAHA MEINE SEITE !!!



Willst du sie mit mir teilen? *nett schau*


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> naja is eben von der entfernung abhängig ... aber derzeit kann ich eh nirgends hin, hab mir nen nagel in den hinterreifen eingefahren, muss mir nen neuen kaufen für >50€
> 
> lg



Moped?


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich hab die seite eröffnet *stolz bin*


geh sterben boah bist du toll


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Willst du sie mit mir teilen? *nett schau*


nö


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nö


mit mir?^^ du hast gesagt du magst mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nö



schade

bin trotzdem da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



muhahaha razyl kann nicht da sein


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wie gesagt bin 92er also 16
> 
> lg



ach hab mir grad gedacht du hast nen auto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


najo ich kann zu freundin zu fuss .. und da sie 2 zimmer weiter pennt sinds nima 2min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> muhahaha razyl kann nicht da sein


wenn er wiederkommt lachen wir ihn aus!


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mit mir?^^ du hast gesagt du magst mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo mit dir teil ich se  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

Papperlapp ...hier bin ich ihr Freaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach hab mir grad gedacht du hast nen auto
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glücklicher -.-


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

haha seite verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hrrhrr*


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo mit dir teil ich se
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


grad noch rechtzeitig war letzter post auf der seite

@dracun haha noob hast seite verpasst!


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Papperlapp ...hier bin ich ihr Freaks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Glücklicher -.-



jo sturmfrei ist was schönes ..


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

egal ich bin der obermegaroxxorbasher ihr kaggnoobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> grad noch rechtzeitig war letzter post auf der seite
> 
> @dracun haha noob hast seite verpasst!


ich weis ich kann zählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
20 passen auf ne seite *g*


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo sturmfrei ist was schönes ..



Sturmfrei??? Ich hab gerüchte davon gehört? Soll ein altes Fest sein


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich weis ich kann zählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


cheater du hast 3333 eröffnet und geschlossen und post nr 66666 gemacht oO


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> egal ich bin der obermegaroxxorbasher ihr kaggnoobs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


stimmt du bist schon 3 stuffen weiter als ich
länger als 1 jahr kennen
heirat(oder?)
kind

da ich aber max 1 stuffe aufsteigen werd bevor ich 25 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir egal


----------



## Mefisthor (31. März 2009)

sooo ja ich hab ein moped ^^

wie langweilig muss einem sein mit einer russin zu schreiben die nicht gaanz so gut deutsch kann ^^

naja sie sieht gut aus ;/

lg


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> cheater du hast 3333 eröffnet und geschlossen und post nr 66666 gemacht oO



ay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> sooo ja ich hab ein moped ^^
> 
> wie langweilig muss einem sein mit einer russin zu schreiben die nicht gaanz so gut deutsch kann ^^
> 
> ...



gute einstellung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die ist rechts? *haha* irendwie lustig


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


cheater


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> sooo ja ich hab ein moped ^^
> 
> wie langweilig muss einem sein mit einer russin zu schreiben die nicht gaanz so gut deutsch kann ^^
> 
> ...



mich schreiben in icq immer nur russen an die kein deutsch können ...


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> cheater


und bald post 11 111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hach ja ..


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> stimmt du bist schon 3 stuffen weiter als ich _Gut möglich_
> *länger als 1 jahr kennen* _häh???_
> heirat(oder?) _nöö noch net wirklich_
> kind _jao und stolz druff_
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> mich schreiben in icq immer nur russen an die kein deutsch können ...


hänh ein in an und fühl dich cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (31. März 2009)

nee die russin is ned rechts, die sieht einfach nur gut aus ^^

die die reechts is die is österreicherin ... wär auchn bissl ironisch als ausländer ausländer zu beleidigen Oo

lg


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> sooo ja ich hab ein moped ^^
> 
> wie langweilig muss einem sein mit einer russin zu schreiben die nicht gaanz so gut deutsch kann ^^
> 
> ...




Russinen Ftw Egal ob die deutsch kann


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> mich schreiben in icq immer nur russen an die kein deutsch können ...


ich bin halbrusse und ich schreibe mit dir in icq :/


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

Noch 3 verdammte Posts und i hab die magische 3k Marke geknackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nee die russin is ned rechts, die sieht einfach nur gut aus ^^
> 
> die die reechts is die is österreicherin ... wär auchn bissl ironisch als ausländer ausländer zu beleidigen Oo
> 
> lg



Zu mir hat mal ein Deutscher gesagt   "scheiß deutsche"...


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich bin halbrusse und ich schreibe mit dir in icq :/



fällt dir was auf^^?


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nee die russin is ned rechts, die sieht einfach nur gut aus ^^
> 
> die die reechts is die is österreicherin ... wär auchn bissl ironisch als ausländer ausländer zu beleidigen Oo
> 
> lg



dacht ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei ich kenne nen croaten der serben und türken beleidigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

najo ich würd meine freundin trozdem für keine von beiden verlassen .. dafür hat sie zuviel skill *g*


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich bin halbrusse und ich schreibe mit dir in icq :/



Kannst du Kyrillisch?


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Noch 3 verdammte Posts und i hab die magische 3k Marke geknackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geilste sig die ich seit langem sah... Miss The good old LOZ


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Noch 3 verdammte Posts und i hab die magische 3k Marke geknackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich war zuerst haha noob



Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> fällt dir was auf^^?


ja er könnte mich meinen


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dacht ich mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


In?^^
&#8364; Also auf den Skill bezogen


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich war zuerst haha noob
> 
> 
> ja er könnte mich meinen


 You won klick HERE to get your price


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Kannst du Kyrillisch?


wenn du die buchstaben meinst, ja


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

*fg* ... Jaa i bin der Mega poster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (31. März 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAH!!
WÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄGH!!!
*Krawall*


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> You won klick HERE to get your price


link defekt

@dracun
bei mir fehlt da noch ein post^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> In?^^
> &#8364; Also auf den Skill bezogen



man kann auch im bett skill haben .. + sie zockt ut <3
hasse frauen die über zocken reden als obs ne krankheit wär


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Geilste sig die ich seit langem sah... Miss The good old LOZ


schleimer !


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> *fg* ... Jaa i bin der Mega poster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dir fehlt noch einer...



@ mina   /sign


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> link defekt
> 
> @dracun
> bei mir fehlt da noch ein post^^



Welcher link? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Minastirit schrieb:


> man kann auch im bett skill haben .. + sie zockt ut <3
> hasse frauen die über zocken reden als obs ne krankheit wär



Ich weis meine hat leider nur ersteres und redet wie letzteres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

was du hast meine ex .. najo viel spass mit iihr (mein beileid)


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schleimer !


Aber recht hat er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I mag auch keine frauen die denken PC Games seien Satanswerk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück zoggt meine Frau selbst WoW und lässt mich seitdem in Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAH I HAB DIE 3000er MARKE GEKNACKT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> man kann auch im bett skill haben .. + sie zockt ut <3
> hasse frauen die über zocken reden als obs ne krankheit wär


geht mir genauso, deswegen sag isch ned das ich en zocker bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ich au ned richtig ... ich zock unter der woche EIGENTLICH nicht und am wochenende hab ich au nid gezockt ... bis auf diese woche hab ich en monat schon ned gezockt ^^

lg


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schleimer !


Warum?
Zelda und FFXII/KingdomHearts I 
meiner meinung nach die Top 3 Games die ich jemals gespielt hatte...

Zelda, weils einfach DAS Spiel ist

FF begeistert mich schon immer und der Teil war einfach nur FTW

Kingdom Hearts... Story +1 Gameplay 1 und Dras drumherum +1


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

ok ne wow zockerin würd gehen aber nid aufm selben server ..
ts gekuschel mist regt mich sowas von auf ..
aber ein engel der dir nen bier bringt wärend du zockst und dich fragt wie die steuerung im devil may cry 4 ist hach ist einfach gold wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Warum?
> Zelda und FFXII/KingdomHearts I
> meiner meinung nach die Top 3 Games die ich jemals gespielt hatte...
> 
> ...



KH !!! das ist das beste game ever ..

meinte schleimer wegen bester signatur die du je gesehen hast^^


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was du hast meine ex .. najo viel spass mit iihr (mein beileid)


Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ok ne wow zockerin würd gehen aber nid aufm selben server ..
> ts gekuschel mist regt mich sowas von auf ..
> aber ein engel der dir nen bier bringt wärend du zockst und dich fragt wie die steuerung im devil may cry 4 ist hach ist einfach gold wert
> 
> ...


NIX GEKUSCHEL...SCHEI&#7838;E MAN DAS IS VOLL eklig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine frau & ich sind uns im TS immer am anstänkern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAH I HAB DIE 3000er MARKE GEKNACKT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gratz


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> KH !!! das ist das beste game ever ..
> 
> meinte schleimer wegen bester signatur die du je gesehen hast^^


Ich hatte Tränen in den Augen als ich Sepphirot besiegte xD


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> geht mir genauso, deswegen sag isch ned das ich en zocker bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich vor 2h + sobald service pack 3 installiert ist werd ich gta zocken gehn ;P


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ok ne wow zockerin würd gehen aber nid aufm selben server ..
> ts gekuschel mist regt mich sowas von auf ..
> aber ein engel der dir nen bier bringt wärend du zockst und dich fragt wie die steuerung im devil may cry 4 ist hach ist einfach gold wert
> 
> ...



Gerücht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NICH GLAUBEN

&#8364; Sagt Devil May Cry war geil xD


----------



## Mefisthor (31. März 2009)

naja bei uns im Computershop arbeitet ja eine die is ma mitn hearthstone spruch t-shirt arbeiten gewesen .. naja sieht top aus zockt vermutlich WoW hat aber en ehering annen finger ... schade schade für die WoW suchtis meiner umgebung xD

lg


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> NIX GEKUSCHEL...SCHEI&#7838;E MAN DAS IS VOLL eklig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


najo ich kenn da ander .. leider ..
der eine typ tat mir so leid

sie so schatrzi kommst du mein mausebärchen
hmm najo next tag kommt er wieder ins ts und wir alle naaa mausebärchen darfst du raus zum spielen? XDDD


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hearthstone spruch t-shirt arbeiten gewesen


Was ist das?


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich vor 2h + sobald service pack 3 installiert ist werd ich gta zocken gehn ;P



welchen teil?


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Gerücht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NICH GLAUBEN
> 
> &#8364; Sagt Devil May Cry war geil xD



tja dein problem ich muss es nid glauben ich habs live ;D


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> welchen teil?


das neuste da ..


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tja dein problem ich muss es nid glauben ich habs live ;D



Auch will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann man das net mit Hypnose oder so einrichten? Oder gibts wo ne anleitung wie ich meine freundin neu aufsetze?


----------



## Mefisthor (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Was ist das?


*schwing*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> *schwing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie geil


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

WoooW...Legger Reissdorf Kölsch (eiskalt) und en legger SalamiBrot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Auch will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nope 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das nennt sich glück ..

und da ich dieses glück schon lange hab nennt sich das skill

.. skill is if luck ist casual


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> WoooW...Legger Reissdorf Kölsch (eiskalt) und en legger SalamiBrot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab 0,1 sec überlegt welche marke legger ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> WoooW...Legger Reissdorf Kölsch (eiskalt) und en legger SalamiBrot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wodka und nen snickers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> WoooW...Legger Reissdorf Kölsch (eiskalt) und en legger SalamiBrot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du machst mir Hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> najo ich kenn da ander .. leider ..
> der eine typ tat mir so leid
> 
> sie so schatrzi kommst du mein mausebärchen
> hmm najo next tag kommt er wieder ins ts und wir alle naaa mausebärchen darfst du raus zum spielen? XDDD


epic


----------



## Mefisthor (31. März 2009)

legger selbstgemachtes Quiche und mousse au chocolat, au selbstgemacht

lg


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> *schwing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist cool hmm will aber lieber nen gildenshirt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> epic


jau aber der typ fands glaubs nach ner woche nimmer so lustig


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nope
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt net

Luck ist, wenn man beim KOT*** ins Klo trifft...
Skill ist, wenn man das mit 1,5 Promille im Stehen schafft...
Cheaten ist, wenn man danach wieder nüchtern ist und die Klobrille glänzt!!


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> ich hab 0,1 sec überlegt welche marke legger ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


0,1 sec zu lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> 0,1 sec zu lang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


I Failed`?


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Stimmt net
> 
> *Luck ist, wenn man beim KOT*** ins Klo trifft...
> Skill ist, wenn man das mit 1,5 Promille im Stehen schafft...
> Cheaten ist, wenn man danach wieder nüchtern ist und die Klobrille glänzt!!*



Geil verdammter Spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

jeah ich hab skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur glänzen tuts selten danach .. und nüchtern sein ist öde


brb pc neustarten


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN ICH HAB 3333 VERPASST!!!! 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jeah ich hab skill
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lol


----------



## Mefisthor (31. März 2009)

OH MY GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWD Mina is weg OH NOEZZZ

lg


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN ICH HAB 3333 VERPASST!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lööööööööööööl maach dir nix druss i hab sie auch verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN ICH HAB 3333 VERPASST!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*hust*haha*hust*


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> lööööööööööööl maach dir nix druss i hab sie auch verpasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und zwar um 1post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN ICH HAB 3333 VERPASST!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verdammt warum isses nicht April dann wärst du gewinner des noob awards April


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Verdammt warum isses nicht April dann wärst du gewinner des noob awards April



Was ist der "Noob Award"?

&#8364;: Was muss ich machen um mir meine Signatur anzeigen zu lassen?


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Verdammt warum isses nicht April dann wärst du gewinner des noob awards April



 oO  Also so schlimm war das verpassen nun auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Was ist der "Noob Award"?



Siehe meine Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Siehe meine Sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Grad gesehen^^


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Was ist der "Noob Award"?
> 
> €: Was muss ich machen um mir ne Signatur anzeigen zu lassen?


Der award is in birks sig und ne sig bekommst du unter einstellungen


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

ich bin mal off

bye und viel spaß noch


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

baba


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Der award is in birks sig und ne sig bekommst du unter einstellungen



Muss ich da noch was Aktivieren?

Weil reingeschrieben hab ich was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Der award is in birks sig und ne sig bekommst du unter einstellungen



Wo wir grad beim Noobaward sind:  Wer bildet diesmal zusammen mit mir die Jury, und wer nimmt das Zitat dann in seine Sig?


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Muss ich da noch was Aktivieren?
> 
> Weil reingeschrieben hab ich was
> 
> ...


Glaub gibt iwo nen benutzen button

Bin auch ma off


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

n8i kronas


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Noobaward sind:  Wer bildet diesmal zusammen mit mir die Jury, und wer nimmt das Zitat dann in seine Sig?


*Meld*




Kronas schrieb:


> Glaub gibt iwo nen benutzen button
> 
> Bin auch ma off


Habs gefunden

baba


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Noobaward sind:  Wer bildet diesmal zusammen mit mir die Jury, und wer nimmt das Zitat dann in seine Sig?


Sry für eventuellen Doppelpost aber mich kannst du Vergessen meine sig is voll


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Sry für eventuellen Doppelpost aber mich kannst du Vergessen meine sig is voll



Kommst du wenigstens in die Jury rein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

haha ich bin in ner sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hach mann wiso muss die nur so süss schlafen will ich se gar nid wecken :<


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Kommst du wenigstens in die Jury rein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann ich machen, aber jetzt wirklich off


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Kommst du wenigstens in die Jury rein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich will jury sein
aber sig ist bei mir auch voll xd


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Kann ich machen, aber jetzt wirklich off



Jo schlaf gut und so *wink*


----------



## Mefisthor (31. März 2009)

soooo ich mach ma ne arschbombe ins bett

jüte nacht


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> haha ich bin in ner sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



IN MEINER SIG!!!111elf


frauen...


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> soooo ich mach ma ne arschbombe ins bett
> 
> jüte nacht



Was du auch noch?

Dann ist ja keiner mehr hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

so bin mal pennen ...bye bye ... Nachti Leutz man liest sich morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis denne leutz


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

alle am pennen tse..
ich bleib auch noch nen weilchen hier ..
so 20min ca dann geh ich kuscheln *g*


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Ich bin noch da


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

toll xD


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Ich bin noch da



Wer warst du nochmal? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

nen random typ der meinen text in die sig genommen hat ^^


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Random? Beleidigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ELITE


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

elite ist man ab mind. 1k posts .. oder durch besondere auszeichnungen ..


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Besondere Auszeichnungen hab ich!!

Gut im Bett... und ähh ... ja das wars... aber ich hab sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))))))


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Ist es genug Auszeichnung der eine und einzige Chaosprinz zu sein?


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

glaub ich dir nid ;P@16 järiger bulle da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> elite ist man ab mind. 1k posts .. oder durch besondere auszeichnungen ..


genau und ab 10k ist man Boss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*offline*


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ist es genug Auszeichnung der eine und einzige Chaosprinz zu sein?


ja


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> glaub ich dir nid ;P


Willst es testen o.O &#8364;: Edit ist gemein... Und 16 ist doch ein gutes alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kronas schrieb:


> genau und ab 10k ist man Boss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Immer noch da?


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> genau und ab 10k ist man Boss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne soblad admin als titel hat :<


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Willst es testen o.O
> 
> 
> Immer noch da?



hmm na ich glaub ich mag deine freundin nid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja



Dann sollen sich die unwürdigen aber mal ganz zackig vor mir verneigen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*auf den Random deut*


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm na ich glaub ich mag deine freundin nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso freundin^^? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> elite ist man ab mind. 1k posts .. oder durch besondere auszeichnungen ..


 hey ich bin elite °.^ oder was anderes?^^


----------



## Kangrim (31. März 2009)

Nabend leute ich hab meinen Führerschein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (31. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nabend leute ich hab meinen Führerschein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Elite xD naja gratuliert habe ich dir aj schon =)


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Dann sollen sich die unwürdigen aber mal ganz zackig vor mir verneigen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AUFSTAND


----------



## Tabuno (31. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nabend leute ich hab meinen Führerschein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gz 
und ich hab gradn badbeat im pokern kassiert son shit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nabend leute ich hab meinen Führerschein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gz Unbekannter


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

GZ!



Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Gz Unbekannter



Unwürdiger!   WACHEN, SPERRT DIESEN WIDERSTANDSKÄMPFER IN DEN KERKER!


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> GZ!
> 
> 
> 
> Unwürdiger!   WACHEN, SPERRT DIESEN WIDERSTANDSKÄMPFER IN DEN KERKER!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Meine Armee wird dich vernichten


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die dienen alle mir!  Du bist am A..... nfang !


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Die dienen alle mir!  Du bist am A..... nfang !


Sie tun nur so


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1YCkRS2fCU...feature=related


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Sie tun nur so
> 
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1YCkRS2fCU...feature=related



Igitt Little Britian


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Igitt Little Britian


Ich mag es auch net, aber das ist genial

Wie bist du da rauf gekommen?
Ich bin gefallen


----------



## Tabuno (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Igitt Little Britian


lol
Little Britain rocks!


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol
> Little Britain rocks!


U Failed, U need 11 more posts to get epick..


----------



## Tabuno (31. März 2009)

wieso hab ich dann gefailed? check ich net :S


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wieso hab ich dann gefailed? check ich net :S


Ich auch net, aber ich geh in 6 min off, posthunten und so^^


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wieso hab ich dann gefailed? check ich net :S



Ach.... der ist neu.. der labbert zurzeit noch Müll, den muss man erst dressieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ach.... der ist neu.. der labbert zurzeit noch Müll, den muss man erst dressieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja Dressier mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Ja Dressier mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



k, ich geh dann mal in den Keller um die Peitsche und die Ketten zu holen..  sag mir schonmal wo du wohnst damit ich meine Schläger vorbeischicken kann um dich zu holen


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> k, ich geh dann mal in den Keller um die Peitsche und die Ketten zu holen..  sag mir schonmal wo du wohnst damit ich meine Schläger vorbeischicken kann um dich zu holen



Hab ich schon gepackt
Wohnort 4-7 Seiten vorher


----------



## Odillion (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> k, ich geh dann mal in den Keller um die Peitsche und die Ketten zu holen..  sag mir schonmal wo du wohnst damit ich meine Schläger vorbeischicken kann um dich zu holen



peitsche, ketten? fang bloß nicht ohne mich an :<


----------



## Tabuno (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ach.... der ist neu.. der labbert zurzeit noch Müll, den muss man erst dressieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Lillyan (31. März 2009)

So, klein Lilly geht nun in Urlaub. Bis die Tage :>


----------



## Tabuno (31. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> So, klein Lilly geht nun in Urlaub. Bis die Tage :>


Schönen Urlaub wünsch ich dir...


----------



## Kangrim (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Ja Dressier mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hätte ich an deiner Stelle nicht gesagt :/


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> So, klein Lilly geht nun in Urlaub. Bis die Tage :>



Tschau klein lilly *wink*



> Hab ich schon gepackt
> Wohnort 4-7 Seiten vorher



Bin jetzt zufaul zum umblättern.. ich erinnere mich nur etwas von Österreich gelesen zu haben,..,. aber das ist groß.. also raus mit der Sprache


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

So Gn8 all


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Tschau klein lilly *wink*
> 
> 
> 
> Bin jetzt zufaul zum umblättern.. ich erinnere mich nur etwas von Österreich gelesen zu haben,..,. aber das ist groß.. also raus mit der Sprache



Hösching 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ciao


----------



## Tabuno (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> So Gn8 all


gn8


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> So Gn8 all



ACH und jetzt ziehst du so den Schwanz ein? 

Darüber reden wir noch...

Notiz an mich selbst: Unbekannter, der ausgepeitscht werden muss


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Ich will dass TV Total endlich anfängt :<


----------



## Kangrim (31. März 2009)

Warum wurde ich vorhin von dem Unbekannten als unbekannter beleidigt?^^


----------



## Tabuno (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich will dass TV Total endlich anfängt :<


Wann fängt das nochmal an?


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Warum wurde ich vorhin von dem Unbekannten als unbekannter beleidigt?^^



Wie ich schonmal sagte... der ist neu und muss erst dressiert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Der hat noch keine Manieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wann fängt das nochmal an?



In rund 4 Minuten wenn dieses komische "Ein kleiner Mann" nicht überzieht...


----------



## Kangrim (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wie ich schonmal sagte... der ist neu und muss erst dressiert werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok zum glück haben wir hier so ein fähiges "neuling einbringungs personal"^^

Ist Mina anwesend?


----------



## Tabuno (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> In rund 4 Minuten wenn dieses komische "Ein kleiner Mann" nicht überzieht...


ok dann werd ich mich gleich mal vor die glotze setzen und ab und zu hier in den nachtschwärmern vorbeischauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ok zum glück haben wir hier so ein fähiges "neuling einbringungs personal"^^
> 
> Ist Mina anwesend?



Um deine Frage zu beantworten:



Minastirit schrieb:


> alle am pennen tse..
> ich bleib auch noch nen weilchen hier ..
> so 20min ca dann geh ich kuscheln *g*



Das war vor 47 Minuten.. also nein, nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Kangrim (31. März 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Um deine Frage zu beantworten:
> 
> 
> 
> Das war vor 47 Minuten.. also nein, nicht mehr ^^




Na toll und ich hab jetzt extra meinen ganzen ordner für mina auf rapidshare hochgeladen xD


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Na toll und ich hab jetzt extra meinen ganzen ordner für mina auf rapidshare hochgeladen xD



Hey, dann schick ich dir ne Idee per PM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. März 2009)

Ich geh auch mal off.
Gn8

(War die ganze Zeit da und habe euch beobachtet. Peitscht ihn aus!)


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich geh auch mal off.
> Gn8
> 
> (War die ganze Zeit da und habe euch beobachtet. Peitscht ihn aus!)



Wird gemacht,  gn8


----------



## Rodney (31. März 2009)

Schalala, Birk, ich liebe dich.
Du weisst, warum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Schalala, Birk, ich liebe dich.
> Du weisst, warum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GAY? okay ..
hf aber nehmt euch nen zimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> GAY? okay ..
> hf aber nehmt euch nen zimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dürdrü... du kannst da sicher was empfehlen?


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> GAY? okay ..
> hf aber nehmt euch nen zimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was du bist noch da?  Lief das kuscheln nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odillion (1. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> GAY? okay ..
> hf aber nehmt euch nen zimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du immer mit deinem gay... bei mir warste aber auch nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Odillion schrieb:


> du immer mit deinem gay... bei mir warste aber auch nicht abgeneigt



AHA jetzt wissen wir alles!  Und wie war er im Bett? xD


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2009)

Odillion schrieb:


> du immer mit deinem gay... bei mir warste aber auch nicht abgeneigt


Geht bei Iren ja auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Iren sind sexy! XDD


----------



## Odillion (1. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Geht bei Iren ja auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja bei uns wächst das gras noch


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Hat nix mit dem Thema zu tun...  ich hock blöd rum und bin plötzlich verdammt gut gelaunt und grins nur noch blöd


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Hat nix mit dem Thema zu tun...  ich hock blöd rum und bin plötzlich verdammt gut gelaunt und grins nur noch blöd


Grade wo im Post drüber Gras zur Sprache kommt...also hats sehr wohl was mitm Thema zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Und jetzt hab ich genau so plötzlich und ohne Zusammenhang keine gute Laune mehr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odillion (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Und jetzt hab ich genau so plötzlich und ohne Zusammenhang keine gute Laune mehr...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaa, wie gesagt, wir sollten beim thema gras bleiben, wenn wir eine diagnose stellen wollen


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Odillion schrieb:


> jaa, wie gesagt, wir sollten beim thema gras bleiben, wenn wir eine diagnose stellen wollen



Was du sagen?  Gras?  Ich nix verstehen, was das ist?


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2009)

Naja Irland und Jamaica sind meine Lieblingsinseln und beide sind wunderbar grasbewachsen... ;D


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Irgendwie.. ist mein Gehirn ausgeschaltet,.... titten... höhöhö


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2009)

Sodele, Klein Fala geht nun mal pennen. Hatte ein bischen wenig Schlaf letzte Nacht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachti


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

gn8

Damit ist der Thread für heute wohl gestorben.. oder ist außer mir noch einer hier?


----------



## Odillion (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> gn8
> 
> Damit ist der Thread für heute wohl gestorben.. oder ist außer mir noch einer hier?



ich nicht :>


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Odillion schrieb:


> ich nicht :>



Und wer zum Henker bist du schon wieder?  Woher kommen eigentlich diese ganzen neuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. April 2009)

Moin ihr Nachteulen,

ich versuche hier 
auch nochmal auf meinen aufruf aumerksam zumachen falls die person da sein sollte

ansonsten..was treibt ihr gerade? schau grad rtl2 und zock dazu RTC3


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

ich.... langweile mich.. ich glaub ich leg mich gleich sterben schlafen

Edit:  Jo.. ich bin dann mal weg.. ciao und so..


----------



## Odillion (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Und wer zum Henker bist du schon wieder?  Woher kommen eigentlich diese ganzen neuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann geh ich halt wieder du faschist :´(


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

*Eröffnungspost*

Alooooooha


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. April 2009)

Letze Abi arbeit hinter mir...wieso wird die vino flasche immer leerer?


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Nabend
Haha wer den Eröffnungspost hat, muss immer für neue Themen sorgen. hrhrhr


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Dann hab ich den Eröffnungspost nie gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Dann hab ich den Eröffnungspost nie gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habs gesehen du warst es

Du hast mich gestern gut dressiert mein herr *verbeugen*


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2009)

Bäääääm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (1. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Bäääääm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WO IST LINK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Letze Abi arbeit hinter mir...*wieso wird die vino flasche immer leerer?*



Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2009)

morgen ladys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2009)

auf meinen Bilder Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.imgimg.de/galerie_alben_big-DonnieB-1889-0.html


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> *Ich habs gesehen du warst es*
> 
> Du hast mich gestern gut dressiert mein herr *verbeugen*



Das ist jetzt die Rache fürs auspeitschen.. gibs zu


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery


Eymanabduhla sein will


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (1. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> morgen ladys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der, der in meiner sig wohnt o.O



Birk schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt die Rache fürs auspeitschen.. gibs zu



Jap!


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Morgen Minas


----------



## Anduris (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *Eröffnungspost*
> 
> Alooooooha


aloha eröffnungsposter


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> aloha eröffnungsposter



Du suchst einen Titel?  Wie wärs mit Dark Yoshi?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du suchst einen Titel?  Wie wärs mit Dark Yoshi?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dark ist doof... warum nicht Blumenwiesen-Yoshi


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Dark ist doof... warum nicht Blumenwiesen-Yoshi



Aber sein Yoshi ist ganz ganz pöhse.. der hat sogar nen roten Iro!


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Aber sein Yoshi ist ganz ganz pöhse.. der hat sogar nen roten Iro!


Rote Iros an die macht?


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

1mb4-y0$1-1r0k353

Wie wärs damit?
Nein, nicht mein Ernst.
Ober-Yoshi.
Wie wär's damit?


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Rote Iros an die macht?



Nein.


Warum? Weil meiner Schwarz, und nicht rot ist


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Wie wärs mit "Yoshisalat".


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (1. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit "Yoshisalat".



schmeckt net, hab ich gestern gegessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=...feature=related


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2009)

igit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Yoshi = Mount von Mario


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit "Yoshisalat".



Nein.

Yoshieier (zweideutig.. höhöhö) schmecken besser


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

kurz ff schliessen. max. 1 Stunde


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (1. April 2009)

Epick 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2alXetn7fE...feature=related


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Epick
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2alXetn7fE...feature=related



Nein.

Legendary  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZqwvjwqwK4   ftw  (gibt da 3 teile insgesamt ^^)


----------



## Tabuno (1. April 2009)

Razyl ? R.I.P ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin mal off morgen mathearbeit cya


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Legendary
> 
> ...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjc40UQtGoo

Aber vorher betrinken


----------



## Crackmack (1. April 2009)

Abend

Kein Razyl hier? Kein Manoroth hier?Geh ich halt wieder


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjc40UQtGoo
> 
> Aber vorher betrinken



Hab keinen Alkohol im Haus.. alles schon leergesoffen am Wochenende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> Kein Razyl hier? Kein Manoroth hier?Geh ich halt wieder



Von Manoroth weiß ichs nicht

Aber zumindest Razyl kommt erst am Freitag bald wieder


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Hab keinen Alkohol im Haus.. alles schon leergesoffen am Wochenende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kein alkohol im haus?
dan besuch ich dich heute net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Hach.. Vadrum ist einfach genial... von seinen 3 Super Mario Drum Vids find ich den zweiten Teil am besten -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EF9e2ZVAapE...feature=related

Und um das geil zu finden muss man wenigstens nicht betrunken sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> kein alkohol im haus?
> dan besuch ich dich heute net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach das macht nichts... ich komm einfach mit meinen Peitschen zu dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Hach.. Vadrum ist einfach genial... von seinen 3 Super Mario Drum Vids find ich den zweiten Teil am besten -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EF9e2ZVAapE...feature=related
> 
> Und um das geil zu finden muss man wenigstens nicht betrunken sein
> 
> ...



bin aber gern betrunken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> Kein Razyl hier? Kein Manoroth hier?Geh ich halt wieder


cya :<


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ach das macht nichts... ich komm einfach mit meinen Peitschen zu dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber die 2 leeren flaschen wodka gehören mir


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> bin aber gern betrunken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst du ja dabei auch sein.. dann findest du sie NOCH geiler.. ist halt keine Pflicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Kannst du ja dabei auch sein.. dann findest du sie NOCH geiler.. ist halt keine Pflicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <( <) (^ ^) (> )> Kirby dance


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> <( <) (^ ^) (> )> Kirby dance



Fail


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

DAS ist das Kirby-Kommitee du blutiger Anfänger

<(^.^)< <(^.^)^ ^(^.^)^ ^(^.^)> >(^.^)> <(^.^)> >(^.^)>


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> DAS ist das Kirby-Kommitee du blutiger Anfänger
> 
> <(^.^)< <(^.^)^ ^(^.^)^ ^(^.^)> >(^.^)> <(^.^)> >(^.^)>




Was hat das kommitee (sicher das man das mit 2 m schreibt) mit dem dance zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

re 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. April 2009)

moin


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (1. April 2009)

*Leute mit Fischbildern beklebt*

Les Poissons d'Avril!!!!!11


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (1. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> re
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Webe




Kronas schrieb:


> moin




Hi du


----------



## Kronas (1. April 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> *Leute mit Fischbildern beklebt*
> 
> Les Poissons d'Avril!!!!!11


aprilfische? wie kreativ


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> *Leute mit Fischbildern beklebt*
> 
> Les Poissons d'Avril!!!!!11


Wer bist du?


----------



## Kronas (1. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wer bist du?


noch son neuer wie whitebull


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> *Leute mit Fischbildern beklebt*
> 
> Les Poissons d'Avril!!!!!11


lern deutsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Oh nein!


----------



## Kronas (1. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oh nein!


oh ja! btw du hast bald 2k posts


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Ja ich hol dich auf.


----------



## Kronas (1. April 2009)

aber langsam^^ 2.4 post per day


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Schau mal seit wann ich Mitglied bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. April 2009)

und seit dezember 2006 machst du 2,4 posts per day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Ja aber ich poste nicht seit Anfang aktiv.


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> aber langsam^^ 2.4 post per day



ist doch viel !!


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Du hast ja auch nicht mehr viel mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2009)

16.7 oder so wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


	10.695 
( 16.6 Beiträge pro Tag / 0.67% aller Beiträge )

nidmal mehr 1% :<


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Bei mir sind es 0.12%.

Wo ist eigentlich Birk, der muss für ein Thema sorgen.


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

( 3.5 Beiträge pro Tag / 0.03% aller Beiträge )


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es 0.12%.
> 
> Wo ist eigentlich Birk, der muss für ein Thema sorgen.



Ok.. das Thema... EIER !


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Zuviel Angst über Eier zu reden, was?  

Wie wärs dann mit diesem Beitrag aus dem SP-Forum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> _Original von Jesus_
> Vorhin war ich in einen Personenunfall verwickelt. Besser gesagt, hab ich die Person überfahren.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2009)

pöser jesus ! wusste der ist böse


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Ich mag Jesus nicht. Der erzählte Käse.


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Das ist nicht JesusJesus sondern Jesus!


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Du bist wie Jesus. (Birk)


----------



## Kangrim (1. April 2009)

Ich will euch dieses gespräch mit klunker nicht vorenthalten...also ich finds lustig xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Ich kapiere es nicht.^^


----------



## Kangrim (1. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich kapiere es nicht.^^



Musst du auch nicht, ist schwachsinn xD


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Und ich erkenn auf dem Bild nichts, weil es bei mir gar nicht ladet...


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Du solltest weniger kiffen.


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Oder mehr... wie auch immer..


Ich hab gerade herausgefunden dass ich meinen Humor verloren habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Also ich hab mal ein billiges Angebot auf Ebay gesehen, schau mal da nach.


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal ein billiges Angebot auf Ebay gesehen, schau mal da nach.



nicht witzig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Du hast wirklich dein Humor verloren!








Oder ich meinen? oO


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast wirklich dein Humor verloren!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung... ich denke wohl eher dass mein Humor flöten gegangen ist... das sagen sie zumindest auch im SP-Forum


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

> _Original von Birk_
> 
> 
> > _Original von Jesus_
> ...





> _Original von dome84_
> ich schon  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:





> _Original von L4rg0_
> ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> _Original von Birk_
> Gut.. dann hab ich wohl einfach keinen Humor  :aeh:





> _Original von spa_
> Was man auch im "Ich hab was neues Thread" sieht.


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Das ist kein Grund gleich zu schweigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Was soll ich denn sagen?
Mein Beileid, dass du dein Humor verloren hast?


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn sagen?
> Mein Beileid, dass du dein Humor verloren hast?



Nein aber du könntest das Thema wechseln... ich bin leer..


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

hmm ja könnte ich


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Dann machs..


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Ich könnte auch schlafen gehen.


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Das hab ich dir nicht erlaubt


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

ohh schade
Dann muss ich etwas Anderes machen.


----------



## Klunker (1. April 2009)

Oo 3 post hintereinander Oo bissel lerr hier oder?^^


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Ja danke für das Kompliment.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2009)

Ich geh jetzt offline.
Gn8
Edit: ohh Doppelpost *schnell wegrenn*


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Oo 3 post hintereinander Oo bissel le*e*r hier oder?^^



Groß- und Kleinschreibung.. da besteh ich ja nicht unbedingt drauf.. aber leer sollte man nicht lerr schreiben....


Edit: gn8 Skatero


----------



## Anduris (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Groß- und Kleinschreibung.. da besteh ich ja nicht unbedingt drauf.. aber leer sollte man nicht lerr schreiben....
> 
> 
> Edit: gn8 Skatero


hat sich bestimmt vertippt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin auch off, 
gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Ach.. geht doch alle.. und lasst mich alleine in der Dunkelheit *wahnsinnig werd*


----------



## Kangrim (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ach.. geht doch alle.. und lasst mich alleine in der Dunkelheit *wahnsinnig werd*



Nö ich werd mit dir in dieser Dunkelheit wahnsinnig. :O

Edit: nein! halt! Ich bin ja schon wahnsinnig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Lass uns.. Hühner opfern und ihr Bluuuuut trinken


----------



## Kangrim (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Lass uns.. Hühner opfern und ihr Bluuuuut trinken



hmm wollen wir nicht Blut opfern und Hühner trinke...ääh ich meine essen?


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Ich krieg bitte ein Trinkhuhn mit Zitrone.

Ausserdem bin ich für heute weg, gute Nacht!


----------



## Kangrim (1. April 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ich krieg bitte ein Trinkhuhn mit Zitrone.
> 
> Ausserdem bin ich für heute weg, gute Nacht!



N8


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> hmm wollen wir nicht Blut opfern und Hühner trinke...ääh ich meine essen?



Nein, das ist nicht satanistisch genug *evil laugh*


----------



## Kangrim (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht satanistisch genug *evil laugh*



Und wie sieht mit Cola statt Blut trinken aus?


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Und wie sieht mit Cola statt Blut trinken aus?



Das ist auch nicht böse genug! Hühnerblut ist sowieso schon unter aller Verhandlungsbasis!  Bei anderen Leuten gibts Hundeblut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Lasst das Bluttrinken beginnnen!


----------



## Kangrim (2. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht böse genug! Hühnerblut ist sowieso schon unter aller Verhandlungsbasis!  Bei anderen Leuten gibts Hundeblut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok dafür gibts aber als Nachtisch Zitroneneis!


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ok dafür gibts aber als Nachtisch Zitroneneis!



Zitroneneis?   Na gut, da muss ich erstmal nachfragen wie es mit dem Budget steht


----------



## Kangrim (2. April 2009)

Naja ich werd mich dann mal in meinem Sarg niederlassen. Bis morgen Nacht dann.


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja ich werd mich dann mal in meinem Sarg niederlassen. Bis morgen Nacht dann.



Aber erst musst du dein Huhn austrinken!  Und die Sauerei vom Opfern mach ich auch ganz sicher nicht alleine weg!


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Ist eigentlich noch einer da?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. April 2009)

brrrrrrrreeeeeeee


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

muuuuh


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrrrrrrreeeeeeee



Was soll das sein?



Thraslon schrieb:


> muuuuh



Ah, eine Kuh ist anwesend.. du bist aber nicht das Original  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (2. April 2009)

Hallöööö
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaWue0LVRLI mir ist langweilig sehe schon ewig dieses was auch immer^^


----------



## Lurock (2. April 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> "Laaaaaangweilig!" - Homer J. Simpson


Deswegen geh ich jetzt mal penn0rn...


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Hallöööö
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaWue0LVRLI mir ist langweilig sehe schon ewig dieses was auch immer^^



Naja.. hat zumindest für nicht ganz 2 Minuten die Langeweile vertrieben... 


Warum treib ich mich eigentlich immernoch hier rum.. ich sollte eigentlich schon lange schlafen.. ich muss heute ja auch wieder aufstehen...    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Hat keiner Lust zu spammen?  Na los  *anstocher*


----------



## Zonalar (2. April 2009)

Du! Ich wollte den Thread eröffnen!


----------



## mookuh (2. April 2009)

Abend


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du! Ich wollte den Thread eröffnen!



Warum hast du es dann nicht getan?  Ich hab doch extra gewartet dass einer eröffnet


----------



## Mefisthor (2. April 2009)

blaaaaaaa

omg das erste mal seit jahren das ich ma schüchtern war .. wie geht das ? (nicht der eintrag hier sondern bei nem mädel Oo)

lg


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> blaaaaaaa
> 
> omg das erste mal seit jahren das ich ma schüchtern war .. wie geht das ?
> 
> lg



Kein Alk im Haus?


----------



## mookuh (2. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> blaaaaaaa
> 
> omg das erste mal seit jahren das ich ma schüchtern war .. wie geht das ? (nicht der eintrag hier sondern bei nem mädel Oo)
> 
> lg



die wo rechts ist?


----------



## Mefisthor (2. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Kein Alk im Haus?


kann ned saufen, unter der woche mag ich das ned ... sauf nur in den Ferien und am Wochenende *auf die 2 flaschen Jacky zeig*

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (2. April 2009)

mookuh ne das is ne andere

lg


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> mookuh ne das is ne andere
> 
> lg



Du hast ja mehr Weiber wie Unterhosen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2009)

?????..,,-~?????~-,,
????..,-???? ; ; ;,,---,,_ ; ;??-,???????..,,,---,,
????.,? ; ; ;,-? , , , , , ?-, ; ;?-,,,,---~~????~--,,,_?..,,-~?? ; ; ; ;;?-,
????.| ; ; ;,? , , , _,,-~?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ??~???-,, ,,-~?? , , ?, ;?,
????.?, ; ; ?-, ,-~?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;??-, , , , , ,? ; |
??????, ; ;,?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?-, , ,-? ;,-?
?????.,?-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;??-? ;,,-?
????..,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;_ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?-,?
????,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-??: : ??-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; _ ; ; ; ; ;?,
???..,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;| : : : : : ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-??: ??-, ; ; ;?,
???.,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?-,: : ,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | : : : : : ; ; ; ; ; '
???,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?-,, : :,-? ; ; ; ; '
??..,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-~?? , , , , ,,,-~~-, , , , _ ; ; ;?? ; ; ; ; ; '
..??,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,? , , , , , , ,( : : : : , , , ,??-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; '
?.,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?, , , , , , , , ,?~---~?? , , , , , ,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?,
??.,-?? ; , ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ??~-,,,,--~~????~-,, , ,,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?,
?.,-??-~??,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; | . . . . . . ,?; ,?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; , ; ?-,
?.,? ; ;,-, ; ;, ; ; ;, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?, ; ;?, . . . . .,? ;,? ; ; ; ;, ; ; ;,?-, ; ;,? ??~--???
?,?-~? ,-?-~?? ?, ,-? ?, ,,- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?, ; ; ?~-,,,-?? ; ,? ; ; ; ; ?, ;,-?? ; ?, ,-?,
?.,-?? ; ; ; ; ; ?? ; ; ;?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ??-,,_ ; ; ; _,-? ; ; ; ; ; ;?-?? ; ; ; ?? ; ;?-,
??..,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;??-,
??,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?-,
?..,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|..?-,_ ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ?,
?.,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,?.?,-~? ; ; ; ; ; ,?
?,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?~-,,,,,--~~????~-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,??..,-~?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-
?| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,??,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-?
??, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,??.?, ; ; ; ; _,,-??
?.?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,?.??~~??
?..??-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;_,,-?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-?
???~-,,_ ; ; ; ; ,,,-~?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-?
?..| ; ; ;???? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-?
?..?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-?
??| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|
???, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ~-,,_ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?,
??.?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-??.??-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?,
???..,? ?- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-???.?-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?,
?.,? ; ;? ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-????.?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?,
???,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-???????-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |
??..,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-????????, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |
??..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,???????,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,?
??..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ,??????..,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,??
??..| ; ; ; ; ; ;,??????.,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-?
??..???, , ; , ;,??????.,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-?
??,,?,,?,??|?????.| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?--,,
??.????????..?-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;??~,,
???????????-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;??~-,,
????????????..??-, ; ; ; ; ; ,,_ ; ;?-,??-,
???????????..?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ?-,__,--.
?????????????-, ; ; ;,,-~??? , ,|, |
?????????????~-??_ , , ,,?,_/--???


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Was soll das sein?


----------



## mookuh (2. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Was soll das sein?



ich glaub ein bär


----------



## Mefisthor (2. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du hast ja mehr Weiber wie Unterhosen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne ich flirt nur immer gern mit 10 mädels gleichzeitig, da hat man mehr auswahl und muss ned immer erst lang rumflirten ^^

lg


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2009)

was lernt ihr eigtl in der schule? it's pedobear

............................................________........................
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,..................
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,............
.........................,/...............................................”:,........
.....................,?......................................................\,.....
.................../...........................................................,}....
................./......................................................,:`^`..}....
.............../...................................................,:”........./.....
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../.....
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../........
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/...........
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}...........
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../............
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../.............
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”...............
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\...................
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__...........
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,....
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\........................
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\.......................
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__..
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``.......
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\...............
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\..............


----------



## Mefisthor (2. April 2009)

Pedobear kennt doch jeder

Jean-luc Picard aber au 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2009)

Ich hab mal ne andere Frage, seit wann wird eigentlich immer mein toller Picard benutzt xD

Und wer Jean-Luc nicht kennt, der sollte ganz schnell wieder im Keller verschwinden!


----------



## Mefisthor (2. April 2009)

sieht aber au gut aus der Picard (ich mein das zeichengekritzel da).. fand denn damals immer cooler als die janeway xD

lg


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was lernt ihr eigtl in der schule? it's pedobear
> 
> ............................................________........................
> ....................................,.-&#8216;&#8221;...................``~.,..................
> ...


Ich kenn Pedobär.. ich erkenn auf den komischen Bildern nie was...



Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne andere Frage, seit wann wird eigentlich immer mein toller Picard benutzt xD
> 
> Und wer Jean-Luc nicht kennt, der sollte ganz schnell wieder im Keller verschwinden!



Seit es ein Blizzardmitarbeiter als Antwort auf einen Noobpost verwendet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (2. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich kenn Pedobär.. ich erkenn auf den komischen Bildern nie was...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


link pls or it didn't happen

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> sieht aber au gut aus der Picard (ich mein das zeichengekritzel da).. fand denn damals immer cooler als die janeway xD
> 
> lg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Birk schrieb:


> Seits ein Blizzardmitarbeiter als Antwort auf einen Noobpost verwendet hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achso, na dann ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> link pls or it didn't happen
> 
> lg


mom ich such ma fix


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> link pls or it didn't happen
> 
> lg



Such doch selber.. das war glaub ich sogar ne News auf buffed.de..   oder im Forum.. auf jedenfall irgendwas mit buffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist schon zulange her.. ich weiß nichtmal wer worums in dem Post ging den der Blizzardmitarbeiter verarscht hat..


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Moment mal...   ich glaube das war damals, als einer im offiziellem Forum gejammert hat, dass bei ihm WoW abstürzt wenn er Alt + f4 drückt


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Hier ist es -> http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...cId=12454665647


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2009)

war im us offi forum. hat einer gefragt wie er n p server zum laufen bekommt. da hat der blaue nur den picard gepostet und geclosed :-D


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> war im us offi forum. hat einer gefragt wie er n p server zum laufen bekommt. da hat der blaue nur den picard gepostet und geclosed :-D



Falsch.. sieh den Beitrag über dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (2. April 2009)

lol wenn blödheit wehtun würde xDD

lg


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Falsch.. sieh den Beitrag über dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein, nich falsch. finds grad nur nich^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2009)

Solche Links sind grundsätzlich und bis zum erbrechen hin zu speichern!


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

k, dann gibts halt mehr wie einen vollidiot der es schafft einen Blizzardmitarbeiter dazu zu bringen das teil zu posten


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Solche Links sind grundsätzlich und bis zum erbrechen hin zu speichern!



Hab ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  In 3facher Ausfertigung.. ich wusste nur nen Moment lang nicht mal mehr worums im Post ging und darum konnt ichs trotzdem nicht finden


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2009)

verdammt den fred gibts nich mehr :-( http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=71312


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2009)

*gg* so passierts...


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2009)

ich frag mal ob jmd n screen gemacht hat^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2009)

So mir ist fad, ich glaub ich geh gleich noch ne Runde RA3 zocken
^^


----------



## Mefisthor (2. April 2009)

wasn ra3 ?

najo werd au ma pennen gehn, morgen is ja freitag, dann wird gesoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2009)

Command & Conquer Red Alert 3


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe sind jetzt nur noch ich und *mini*trolli da.. oder?


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2009)

Moin ihr freaks.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na wen treff ich von euch alles am FR, SA und eventuell auch am SO auf der RPC???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2009)

NEIN ICH BIN AUCH DA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. April 2009)

ick verpiss mich jetz


----------



## Zonalar (2. April 2009)

Ach, die besten Spiele im Strategie-Genre^^

Age of Empires 2
Warcraft III
Commant +Conquer: Generäle-Stunde Null

Natürlich subjektiv^^


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Moin ihr freaks....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mich leider nicht.. das Geld für die Anreise + Übernachtung im Hotel ist nicht vorhanden..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2009)

Hmm ne anreise hab ich von 20 minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach, die besten Spiele im Strategie-Genre^^
> 
> Age of Empires 2
> Warcraft III
> ...



Predige uns lieber was vor.... los mach mich gläubig


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2009)

keiner mehr da kaum bini da gehen sie alle........wuaaah


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> keiner mehr da kaum bini da gehen sie alle........wuaaah



naja.. ich bin zwar noch da aber ich hab die Diskussion an einen toten Punkt gebracht hat


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2009)

schääääääääääm dich


----------



## rEdiC (2. April 2009)

Morgen Mathearbeit. ~.~


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Morgen Mathearbeit. ~.~



gz?


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2009)

jmorgen frei für die RPC wuahahahahahaha boah i freu mcih voll dann werden morgen auch noch meine PC teile kommen udn abends werdend ie eingebaut udn danach wird na was wird wohl??...........JA RICHTIG es wird WOW GEZOGGT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach über 3 monaten pause...so langsam wirds wieder zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> jmorgen frei für die RPC wuahahahahahaha boah i freu mcih voll dann werden morgen auch noch meine PC teile kommen udn abends werdend ie eingebaut udn danach wird na was wird wohl??...........JA RICHTIG es wird WOW GEZOGGT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast du morgen Geburtstag?


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2009)

nee nru i habe mri gestern PC teile bestellt (mein alter pc kaputt) und morgen werden die fehlenden teile die i noch bestellen musste geliefert udn deswegen wieder zoggen

dat harte is nur i musste die teile alle einzeln kaufen da i net die nötige kohle hatte alles gleich auf einmal zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (2. April 2009)

Ich krempel nicht die Menschen um. Ich mache euch nicht vom Saulus zum paulus. Ich gebe euch keinen Seelenfriedne.


...ich zeig euch nur den Weg...


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich krempel nicht die Menschen um. Ich mache euch nicht vom Saulus zum paulus. Ich gebe euch keinen Seelenfriedne.
> 
> 
> *...ich zeig euch nur den Weg...*



Dann mach das.. ich hab irgendwie grad Lust drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2009)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIN bitte net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIN bitte net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klappe Dracun!


Benji, the Stage is yours!


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2009)

he< hey nur so als info i gehör hier zur stammcrew also lieb sein sonst gibts haue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> he< hey nur so als info i gehör hier zur stammcrew also lieb sein sonst gibts haue
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du willst dich prügeln?   Komm her!


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2009)

i mach des wie 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Und *DU* bist der Pimp muahaha


----------



## Zonalar (2. April 2009)

So, danke Birk^^Jezz bin ich doch noch aus mein Bett gekrabelt, um die ein paar Verse zu zitieren^^hab letztens einfach mal die Bibel bei meinen Freunden aufgeschlagen und gesagt: "So, die nächsten Verse, auf die ich die Finger draufzeig, les ich vor"

Und das is rausgekommen xD:



...muss zuerst vers suchen "BItte warten"


----------



## Zonalar (2. April 2009)

...müst noch länger warten... aber ich lag echt aufm Boden als ich ihn gelesen hab xD Die Gedult lohnt sich


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ...müst noch länger warten... aber ich lag echt aufm Boden als ich ihn gelesen hab xD Die Gedult lohnt sich



Ich warte, Bruder Benji


----------



## Zonalar (2. April 2009)

Ah! Hab sie! Is echt klasee, sag ich dir^^Natürlich völlig ausser zusammenhang gerissen...

Jesaja 40 Vers 6 - 8

6 Eine Stimme sagte: "Rufe!"
Ich fragte: "Was soll ich verkünden?" "Menscen sind wie Gras. Ihre Schönheit ist wie eine Feldblume."
7 Das Gras verdorrt und die Blumen welken, wenn der Atem des Herrn über sie weht. Ja wirklich: Das Volk ist Gras.
8 Das Gras verdorrt und die Blumen welcken; aber das Wort des Herrn hat für immer Bestand."


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ah! Hab sie! Is echt klasee, sag ich dir^^Natürlich völlig ausser zusammenhang gerissen...
> 
> Jesaja 40 Vers 6 - 8
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe die 7te Zeile nicht.. kannst du es mir erklären?


----------



## Zonalar (2. April 2009)

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher... allerdings wenn ich mir andere Zeilen lese, merke ich, dass ziemlich viel Unheil angekündigt wird... 

Vllt bedeutet es, dass Gott der Allmächtiger Herrscher ist, und dies ist nur eine Demonstration...


----------



## Zonalar (2. April 2009)

Wenn man so im Mose liest, weiss man, das die Juden in der Wüste mal Gott sehen wollten. Gott hat ihnen gesagt, dass wenn sie ihn direkt sehen würden, würden sie sterben.

Gott muss ja eine unheimliche Ausstrahlung habn^^


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher... allerdings wenn ich mir andere Zeilen lese, merke ich, dass ziemlich viel Unheil angekündigt wird...
> 
> Vllt bedeutet es, dass Gott der Allmächtiger Herrscher ist, und dies ist nur eine Demonstration...



Amen!

Kann ich eigentlich nach über 17 Jahren Atheismus noch in den Himmel kommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (2. April 2009)

Solange du noch lebst, kannst du das. Allerdings muss du Gott als deinen einzigen Gott anerkennen, und du ihn bittest dir zu vergeben. 

Gott hilft dir ungemein gern. Du musst es einfach nur zulassen. Solange du es nicht zulässt solange KANN Gott dir nicht helfen, denn du hast ja den freien Willen...


----------



## Kangrim (2. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Solange du noch lebst, kannst du das. Allerdings muss du Gott als deinen einzigen Gott anerkennen, und du ihn bittest dir zu vergeben.
> 
> Gott hilft dir ungemein gern. Du musst es einfach nur zulassen. Solange du es nicht zulässt solange KANN Gott dir nicht helfen, denn du hast ja den freien Willen...



Glaubst du wirklich drann?^^


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ....Allerdings muss du Gott als deinen einzigen Gott anerkennen...



Und was ist dann mit Leuten die an eine andere Religion glauben?  Eine ,die an mehrere Götter glaubt?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. April 2009)

brrrrrreeeeee


----------



## Zonalar (2. April 2009)

Hmm.. Beim Islam sowie dem Judentum, denke ich persöhnlich dass sie auch gerettet werden.. aber ich weiss es nicht. Das sind echt schwierige Fragen.

Andererseits sagt auch gott, dass sein sohn, Jesus, der einzige Weg ist gerettet zu werden...

Aber ich kenn mich halt mit den anderen Religionen nicht gut aus. 

Darüber hinaus hab ich mich mit dieser Frage nie intensiv beschäftigt, um eine wirklich gute Antwort bringen zu können :/


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. April 2009)

was gehdn hia ab?

edit:



Dracun schrieb:


> i mach des wie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei der stelle wo der einen "voll ausm bild tretet" lag ich vor lachen unterm tisch (als ich mir das vid vor 3 jahren das erste mal reingezogen habe oO) xD


----------



## Zonalar (2. April 2009)

Früher hatten die Leute an Baal geglaubt... steht in der Bibel. Sie wollten Beweise sehen, dass der Gott Abrahams, Isaaks und Jakobs wiklich stärker ist als Baal.
Es stellte sich heraus. Das Baal nicht existierte und man ihre Gläubere betrug. Jedesmal, wenn sie ihr Opfer in Form von Besten Essen ins Altar gestellt hatten, kamen die Priester mit der ganzen Familie, um alles über Nacht aufzuessen, damit man glaubt, dass Baal das Opfer angenommen hatte.

Der Beweiss wurde gebracht, da man Staub (oder sand?) Auf den Boden sträute, um die Fussspuren zu sehen.


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Früher hatten die Leute an Baal geglaubt... steht in der Bibel. Sie wollten Beweise sehen, dass der Gott Abrahams, Isaaks und Jakobs wiklich stärker ist als Baal.
> Es stellte sich heraus. Das Baal nicht existierte und man ihre Gläubere betrug. Jedesmal, wenn sie ihr Opfer in Form von Besten Essen ins Altar gestellt hatten, kamen die Priester mit der ganzen Familie, um alles über Nacht aufzuessen, damit man glaubt, dass Baal das Opfer angenommen hatte.
> 
> Der Beweiss wurde gebracht, da man Staub (oder sand?) Auf den Boden sträute, um die Fussspuren zu sehen.



Und wer garantiert, dass "unser" Glauben nicht auch nur eine Lüge ist?


----------



## Kono (shat) (2. April 2009)

vllt sollt ich dir mal nen geburtshoroskop erstellen benji, und dir erklären, wie was zusammen hängt. dann kannst deinen gott in die tonne haun
obwohl, du findest bestimmt nen grund, was daran gottes werk sein könnte...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. April 2009)

darf man bekehrungsversuche reporten? <.<

schön und gut dass gott ein wichtiger teil deines lebens ist, jeder hat halt so eine "tricks" um durchs leben zu kommen, aber dieses bibelgelaber...find ich läch0rlich ;D

übe lieber noch´n bissel dota 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> *darf man bekehrungsversuche reporten? <.<*
> 
> schön und gut dass gott ein wichtiger teil deines lebens ist, jeder hat halt so eine "tricks" um durchs leben zu kommen, aber dieses bibelgelaber...find ich läch0rlich ;D
> 
> ...



Nein, weil ich ihn darum gebeten habe, auf dieses Thema zurückzukommen..  Jeder hat seine Meinung und darf sie auch verbreiten


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Nein, weil ich ihn darum gebeten habe, auf dieses Thema zurückzukommen..  Jeder hat seine Meinung und darf sie auch verbreiten



"seine meinung" oO...für mich siehts ehr nach stinknormalen bibelzitaten aus


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> "seine meinung" oO...für mich siehts ehr nach stinknormalen bibelzitaten aus



Wie auch immer.. ich fange an daran zu glauben.. also sei still, Ungläubiger!


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Hier glaubt wer nicht an den unsterblichen Gottimperator? BRENNE KETZER! MÖGEN DICH DIE HEILIGEN FLAMMEN DER LÄUTERUNG ZUR VERNUNFT BRINGEN!


----------



## Kangrim (3. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wie auch immer.. ich fange an daran zu glauben.. also sei still, Ungläubiger!



Dabei haben wir gestern noch so schön hühner geopfert, blut getrunken und zitroneneis gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Danke sehr Birk^^ Nunja, es gibt keine Garantie, dass es Gott gibt. Doch für mich ist es eindeutig. Ich habe elber genug Wunder erlebt und immer wieder von Wunder gehört, die hier in der Schweiz und auf der ganzen Welt passiert.

Bei uns in der Kirch werden auch oft heikle Themen im Bezug auf Gott und Glaube angesprochen und bearbeitet.

Komm doch einfach mal vorbei wenn du/ihr willst/wollt. Ist eigendlich egal, welche Kirche. Aber ich persöhnlich empfehle dir das ICF. Es gibt schon 40 davon auf der Ganzen Welt, für euch in Deutschland kenne ich ICf Berlin... ob es noch mher dort gibt, weiss ich nicht, Die Leute sind immer total nett und freundlich =) Es is eine total andere Atmosphäre als zum Beispiel in der Schule, auf der Strasse, im Zug, bei der Arbeit, in der Kneipe.

Sowieso sollte man generell eine Kirche besuchen, wenn man antworten will. Aber is ja dir überlassen^^
Edit: Antworten über Gott

Eins will ich aber noch unbedingt sagen. Viele Menschen, inklusive mir, ist es nicht so, dass man ein völlig bekehrter Mensch is, der jezz alle 10 Gebote und gedüns einhalten kann! Es ist ein Prozess, wirklich so zu leben, wie es empfohlen wird, in der Bibel.  Die Gewohnheiten bleiben auch nach der Bekehrung. Die verschwinden nicht einfach. Sie verschwinden nur, wenn man drauf zuarbeitet und Gott bittet, ihn zu helfe, denn alleine ist es schier unmöglich...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. April 2009)

waaah...hab ja ganz vergessen dass ich hier im "Gott & die Welt"  forum bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> waaah...hab ja ganz vergessen dass ich hier im "Gott & die Welt"  forum bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol




Kangrim schrieb:


> Dabei haben wir gestern noch so schön hühner geopfert, blut getrunken und zitroneneis gegessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast dein Huhn nicht ausgetrunken.. und die Sauerei durfte ich auch allein weg machen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sowieso sollte man generell eine Kirche besuchen, wenn man antworten will. Aber is ja dir überlassen^^


da wend ich mich doch lieber den wissenschaften zu. da kann ich die antworten wenigstens sehen, lesen, und manchmal auch anfassen..
anstatt mich damit abzufinden, das mir ein lebewesen, dessen existenz nicht bewiesen ist, angeblich, durch stille-post-ähnliche-ergebnisgeschichten, sagt, was ich glauben soll...


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Jeder darf daran glauben, aber muss nicht. Es ist jedem selbst überlassen, ob er daran Glauben will oder nicht. Es ist freiwillig und niemand wird gezwungen. Wenn doch, dann machen diese Leute was falsch! Der Glaube steht jedem frei und jeder darf daran glaubenw as er will!

Die Geschichte über die Christenverfolgung in der Römerzeit, sowie aber auch die Kreuzritterzüge, sind Beweise, dass es überhaupt nicht gut ist, Menschen zum Glauben zu "zwingen"!


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jeder darf daran glauben, aber muss nicht. Es ist jedem selbst überlassen, ob er daran Glauben will oder nicht. Es ist freiwillig und niemand wird gezwungen. Wenn doch, dann machen diese Leute was falsch! Der Glaube steht jedem frei und jeder darf daran glaubenw as er will!
> 
> Die Geschichte über die Christenverfolgung in der Römerzeit, sowie aber auch die Kreuzritterzüge, sind Beweise, dass es überhaupt nicht gut ist, Menschen zum Glauben zu "zwingen"!



Kann eigentlich auch in den Himmel kommen ohne an Gott zu glauben?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Kann eigentlich auch in den Himmel kommen ohne an Gott zu glauben?



versuchs mal mit nem flugzeug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. April 2009)

Namd unzo...
Spielt von euch jemand CoD4?


----------



## Captain Kitsu (3. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> versuchs mal mit nem flugzeug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder seeehr hoch springen^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jeder darf daran glauben, aber muss nicht. Es ist jedem selbst überlassen, ob er daran Glauben will oder nicht. Es ist freiwillig und niemand wird gezwungen. Wenn doch, dann machen diese Leute was falsch! Der Glaube steht jedem frei und jeder darf daran glaubenw as er will!
> 
> Die Geschichte über die Christenverfolgung in der Römerzeit, sowie aber auch die Kreuzritterzüge, sind Beweise, dass es überhaupt nicht gut ist, Menschen zum Glauben zu "zwingen"!


der hat ne sintflut auf die erde geschickt, weil die menschen nicht das getan und geglaubt haben, was er wollte. was ist denn daran freiwillig?


----------



## Kangrim (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> der hat ne sintflut auf die erde geschickt, weil die menschen nicht das getan und geglaubt haben, was er wollte. was ist denn daran freiwillig?



Naja hättest dich ja bei der arche als sau odersowas einschreiben lassen können.^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. April 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Namd unzo...
> Spielt von euch jemand CoD4?



meine mammi erlaubts mir nicht, sie hat angst, dass ich dann amoklaufen geeh


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Ohne an Gott zu Glauben...

Wie willst du in das Haus deines Vaters reingehen, wenn du nicht daran glaubst, dass du einen Vater hast, dementsprechend es auch kein Haus gibt?

Und das Bildlich gesprochen...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ohne an Gott zu Glauben...
> 
> Wie willst du in das Haus deines Vaters reingehen, wenn du nicht daran glaubst, dass du einen Vater hast, dementsprechend es auch kein Haus gibt?
> 
> Und das Bildlich gesprochen...



wortdreherei...


----------



## Kangrim (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ohne an Gott zu Glauben...
> 
> Wie willst du in das Haus deines Vaters reingehen, wenn du nicht daran glaubst, dass du einen Vater hast, dementsprechend es auch kein Haus gibt?
> 
> Und das Bildlich gesprochen...



Das heißt es gibt keinen Himmel wenn man nicht daran glaube? Und was ist wenn ich glaube, dass mein vater grade in einer Bar sitzt? Komm ich dann nach dem tot zu meinem vater in die Bar?


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ohne an Gott zu Glauben...
> 
> Wie willst du in das Haus deines Vaters reingehen, wenn du nicht daran glaubst, dass du einen Vater hast, dementsprechend es auch kein Haus gibt?
> 
> Und das Bildlich gesprochen...



Dann formulier ichs anders..  kann man in den Himmel kommen ohne zu beten und in die Kirche zu gehen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Dann formulier ichs anders..  kann man in den Himmel kommen ohne zu beten und in die Kirche zu gehen?



Heißt es nicht immer 'Sola Fide' (besonders Lutheraner) Katholiken haben da noch eine andere Auffassung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Heißt es nicht immer 'Sola Fide' (besonders Lutheraner) Katholiken haben da noch eine andere Auffassung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



?   


(mehr fällt mir zu deinem Beitrag nicht ein...)


----------



## Kangrim (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Heißt es nicht immer 'Sola Fide' (besonders Lutheraner) Katholiken haben da noch eine andere Auffassung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin Katholisch getauft, aber jeder andere Mensch weiß mehr über die religion für die ich getauft wurde als ich xD


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> ?
> 
> 
> (mehr fällt mir zu deinem Beitrag nicht ein...)


er will mit "sola fide" sagen, das allein der glaube an gott zählt.. aber katholiken da eine andere auffassung haben


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> er will mit "sola fide" sagen, das allein der glaube an gott zählt.. aber katholiken da eine andere auffassung haben



Achso, danke für die Übersetzung in ein deutsch für Leute die keine Ahnung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> ?
> 
> 
> (mehr fällt mir zu deinem Beitrag nicht ein...)



'Sola fide' heißt 'Allein durch glauben' sprich, man muss nicht in die Kirche, man muss nicht beten, man muss nicht beichten man muss nur glauben und kommt dadurch in den Himmel (sofern man natürlich ein guter Mensch war), wohingegen die Katholische Kirche (weiß nicht ob es sich seit 1582 geändert hat) der Auffassung ist das ein frommer Christ natürlich beten, die Kirche besuchen und beichten muss um in den Himmel zu kommen, sprich also er muss sich erst durch besondere Frömmigkeit beweisen...


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich bin Katholisch getauft, aber jeder andere Mensch weiß mehr über die religion für die ich getauft wurde als ich xD


das ist einfach. als katholik musst du nur wissen, du kannst sündigen ohne ende, gehst zwischendurch beichten, betest paar rosenkränze, und bist wieder rein wie ein engel..
deswegen nehmen sie vor dem sterben auch nochmal die beichte ab^^


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> 'Sola fide' heißt 'Allein durch glauben' sprich, man muss nicht in die Kirche, man muss nicht beten, man muss nicht beichten man muss nur glauben und kommt dadurch in den Himmel (sofern man natürlich ein guter Mensch war), wohingegen die Katholische Kirche (weiß nicht ob es sich seit 1582 geändert hat) der Auffassung ist das ein frommer Christ natürlich beten, die Kirche besuchen und beichten muss um in den Himmel zu kommen, sprich also er muss sich erst durch besondere Frömmigkeit beweisen...



Ich bin römisch-katholisch...  heißt das jetzt dass Glaube allein nicht reicht nur weil ich "eine andere Art Christ" bin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer zum Henker hat sich DAS ausgedacht !?


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wer zum Henker hat sich DAS ausgedacht !?



Frag den Ratzi!

Du kannst auch einfach konvertieren, wenn dir der Glaube und der Himmel wirklich wichtig ist aber du keine Lust auf das drumrum und Kirche hast, ist der einfache weg ^^


----------



## Kangrim (3. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich bin römisch-katholisch...  heißt das jetzt dass Glaube allein nicht reicht nur weil ich "eine andere Art Christ" bin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jemand der uns unfreiwillige Katholiken bestrafen wollte.^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Ich wurde erst diesen Sommerferien getauft, bin aber schon seit meiner Kindheit in die Kirche.


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Frag den Ratzi!
> 
> Du kannst auch einfach konvertieren, wenn dir der Glaube und der Himmel wirklich wichtig ist aber du keine Lust auf das drumrum und Kirche hast, ist der einfache weg ^^



Was ist konvertieren?  Bitte verwend keine Kirchenwörter...


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich wurde erst diesen Sommerferien getauft, bin aber schon seit meiner Kindheit in die Kirche.



Wie ist es gekommen, dass du bei der Geburt nicht getauft wurdest?


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

...und ihr sagt ich bin der Wortverdreher...

Haha die Ironie


----------



## Valnir Aesling (3. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Was ist konvertieren? Bitte verwend keine Kirchenwörter...




zu nem anderen Glauben wechseln. zb Evangelismus


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Was ist konvertieren?  Bitte verwend keine Kirchenwörter...



http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/konvertieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (3. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wie ist es gekommen, dass du bei der Geburt nicht getauft wurdest?




indem er nicht getauft wurde? ich wurde auch nicht getauft..

und das ist auch gut so jeder Mensch hat das recht sich seine eigene Meinung zu  bilden
und sich seine Religion selbst auszusuchen wenn man den möchte!

Sollte onehin verboten werden dass eltern ihre Kinder nach der Geburt taufen..


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/konvertieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok... nächste blöde Frage:  Wie konvertiert man?  Soll ich einfach zu der Kirche in meinem Ort gehen und sagen "He ich will nen anderen Glauben"  oder was?


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Bei Geburt... vllt wurd ich getauft. Weiss ich nichtmal.

Aber ich persönlich dneke nicht, dass das viel in meinem Leben ändert wenn ich aus willen anderer getauft werde. Ich wollte mich selbst dafür entscheiden, um auch zu zeigen, dass es MEIN Wille ist, Gott zu folgen


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich wurde erst diesen Sommerferien getauft, bin aber schon seit meiner Kindheit in die Kirche.


da musst ich als kind auch immer hin. meine oma war, bzw. ist, bei den siebenten tags adventisten. 
warum zur hölle, soll ich mich hinknien?
die haben mich ständig gefragt, welche geschichten ich über jesus kenne. hab die nur wie ein auto angeguckt und "wer?" gefragt..
ich glaub, ich wäre ein schlechter gläubiger geworden^^


----------



## Valnir Aesling (3. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ok... nächste blöde Frage: Wie konvertiert man? Soll ich einfach zu der Kirche in meinem Ort gehen und sagen "He ich will nen anderen Glauben" oder was?




eerstmal dich von der Kirche abmelden(in nem Standesamt zb) und bei Der religiösen Gemeindee ansuchen wegen einer konvertierung ganz einfach!


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> da musst ich als kind auch immer hin. meine oma war, bzw. ist, bei den siebenten tags adventisten.
> warum zur hölle, soll ich mich hinknien?
> die haben mich ständig gefragt, *welche geschichten ich über jesus kenne*. hab die nur wie ein auto angeguckt und "wer?" gefragt..
> ich glaub, ich wäre ein schlechter gläubiger geworden^^



Viel weiß ich nicht.. aber

Jesus ist über Wasser gelaufen.. Jesus hat das ankhen (mit Cooldown) erfunden.. und er war der erste Magier, der Wein statt Wasser hergestellt hat !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:  huch.. ich fall ja schon wieder in mein altes, ungläubiges Muster zurück..


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ok... nächste blöde Frage:  Wie konvertiert man?  Soll ich einfach zu der Kirche in meinem Ort gehen und sagen "He ich will nen anderen Glauben"  oder was?



Woher soll ich das wissen? Ich weiß nur das es geht, nicht aber wie... vermute aber dank der deutschen Bürokratie darfst du zum Einwohnermeldeamt, ein paar Stunden stehen und nen Antrag stellen das du auf dem Papier eine andere Religion hast (macht sicher auch was an der Kirchensteuer... apropos... wenn ich anfangen muss Steuern zu zahlen muss ich ganz fix austreten! Die Schweine kriegen keinen Cent von mir!)


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> eerstmal dich von der Kirche abmelden(in nem Standesamt zb) und bei Der religiösen Gemeindee ansuchen wegen einer konvertierung ganz einfach!


denk aber dran, wenn du katholik bist, musst du dich von denen freikaufen. da ist das mit dem abmelden nicht getan^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Konvertiert? Ist eigentlich egal, ob du es öffentlich mit viel trara machst oder ganz für dich allein, nur mit Jesus.

Das Wichtigste ist, das du Gott in einem Gebet bittest, dir zu Verzeihen. Dass du deinen Sünden bereuhst und dass du an ihn glaubt. Das er dich rettet. 

...ich glaub das is alles.

Oh warte. Das Wichtigste ist, dass du es wirklich ernst meinst, von ganzem Herzen. Weil wenn du Gott etwas bittest, nimmt es Gott ernst. Also sollst auch du es ernst meinen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Aber aufgepasst in Bayern, da darfst du es nicht öffentlich machen sonst gibt es eine Verbannung, wenn nicht gar nen Scheiterhaufen!


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Konvertiert? Ist eigentlich egal, ob du es öffentlich mit viel trara machst oder ganz für dich allein, nur mit Jesus.
> 
> Das Wichtigste ist, das du Gott in einem Gebet bittest, dir zu Verzeihen. Dass du deinen Sünden bereuhst und dass du an ihn glaubt. Das er dich rettet.
> 
> ...


wie macht der das eigentlich? vor allem an sonntagen? der hört nicht wirklich millionen von menschen gleichzeitig zu, merkt sich alles, und kann das auch noch zuordnen?


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Eigendlich brauchst du dass garnicht dem Staat unbedingt zu melden...aber da hab ich keine Erfahrung. Das beim Amt zu melden ist rein formell und find ich selber ohne Bedeutung.

Ps: Wartet mal 5 min mit fragen... muss noch alles durchlesen^^Ihr seid heut echt fit mit schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> wie macht der das eigentlich? vor allem an sonntagen? der hört nicht wirklich millionen von menschen gleichzeitig zu, merkt sich alles, und kann das auch noch zuordnen?



Der hat nen Haufen tippsen die alles dokumentieren und ihm in handlichen kleinen Gelben PostIts an den PC Bildschirm kleben während er ne Runde CS zockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Benji wie gesagt, hier in Deutschland herrscht noch Kirchensteuer. Ich weiß nicht ob es einen Unterschied zwischen den Religionen gibt aber auf jeden Fall ist das wichtig ^^ Du kennst doch die Ämter... die drehen durch, wenn nicht alles punkt genau nach den Richtlinien gemacht wurde!


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Nein... nein...  ganz ruhig..  keine Gottwitze machen... gaaanz ruhig.. *verkneif*

Ich respektiere Gott.. aber wenn hier (fast) alle fällt es mir sehr schwer, der Versuchung zu widerstehen und nicht auch mitzumachen...


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Benji wie gesagt, hier in Deutschland herrscht noch Kirchensteuer. Ich weiß nicht ob es einen Unterschied zwischen den Religionen gibt aber auf jeden Fall ist das wichtig ^^ Du kennst doch die Ämter... die drehen durch, wenn nicht alles punkt genau nach den Richtlinien gemacht wurde!


nur katholiken zahlen kirchensteuer, plus eben das freikaufsgeld, wenn du von denen weg willst
eigentlich sollte man sich beim papst hoch schlafen, das gibt asche ohne ende, fürs nichts tun, und man kommt noch in den himmel^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

"Ein Witz ist nur dann ein witz, wenn jeder darüber lachen kann"

Das hat unser Pfarrer mal gesagt^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Mir deucht dann euer Pfarrer hat dann einen sehr schlechten Humor ^^

Achja:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich gestern Nacht bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am 7ten Mai ist es soweit!

PS: Das Hemd! Nicht den Kerl!


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> "Ein Witz ist nur dann ein witz, wenn jeder darüber lachen kann"
> 
> Das hat unser Pfarrer mal gesagt^^



Nach dieser Auslegung... gibt es keinen Witz..  den jeden Witz findet irgendeiner nicht zum lachen...


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Ach tausende Fragen und Antworten fallen auf mich herunter und ich kann gar nicht so schnell schreiben als ihr es könnt... somit habe ich bei jeder Antwort wieder 4 Fragen mehr zu beantworten^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

den kerl nehm ich, wenn ihn nicht brauchst, auch ohne shirt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mir deucht dann euer Pfarrer hat dann einen sehr schlechten Humor ^^
> 
> Achja:
> 
> ...



Willste dich nicht der Church of Trek anschließen?


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Ich muss sagen.. heute ist der Thread aber echt belebt o_O  Und das obwohl noch nichtmal... warte,.. es ist Freitag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> den kerl nehm ich, wenn ihn nicht brauchst, auch ohne shirt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay... normalerweise schreib ichs ja nicht, noch weniger sag ich es... aber

WTF?


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

http://www.icf.ch/media/podcasts.html

links auf dieser seite sind Potcasts.. kannte auch in Itunes abonieren. Natürlich gratis ^^
Klickt den obersten von den 6 an und die witze kommen immer an Anfang^^ Macht jezz euer eigenes BIld, ob sie lustig sind oder nicht (alles schweizerdeutsch)


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Okay... normalerweise schreib ichs ja nicht, noch weniger sag ich es... aber
> 
> WTF?


ja, frauen haben es halt nicht einfach, an männer von draußen zu kommen. da muss man schonmal auf bestellbares zurückgreifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Ich finde, das Bild einer Kirche ist ziemlich verklärt bei euch. Ward ihr jemals in einer anderen Kirche, als die, in die eure Eltern euch hingeschleift haben?  Ich awar in etwa 3, bis wir im Icf geblieben sind^^ 

Ihr solltet mal verschieden Kirchen besuchen, und dann einer beitreten, die euch gefällt (wenn ihr wollt, natürlich :>)


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Oh man... na gut... bestellen... aber wenn ich sage ich bestell mir ne Tai oder ne Russin krieg ich wieder aufn Deckel, wetten? ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich finde, das Bild einer Kirche ist ziemlich verklärt bei euch. Ward ihr jemals in einer anderen Kirche, als die, in die eure Eltern euch hingeschleift haben?  Ich awar in etwa 3, bis wir im Icf geblieben sind^^
> 
> Ihr solltet mal verschieden Kirchen besuchen, und dann einer beitreten, die euch gefällt (wenn ihr wollt, natürlich :>)



Ja war ich... alles Mist ^^ 
Vorallendingen dieser komische Jugendverein... meine Fresse und ich dachte nen Haufen Kiffer in einem Raum ist seltsam! Keine Ahnung was die sich geschmissen haben aber irgendwas müssen die genommen haben, so drauf kann kein Mensch ohne Drogen sein ^^


----------



## Valnir Aesling (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja war ich... alles Mist ^^
> Vorallendingen dieser komische Jugendverein... meine Fresse und ich dachte nen Haufen Kiffer in einem Raum ist seltsam!




Church of Trek wäre was für dich..


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Frauen..bestellen Oo?  Wasn mit euch los? 

Ich steh hier nicht weit davon entfernt, es schon als Menschenhandel zu bezeichnen...


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Frauen..bestellen Oo?  Wasn mit euch los?
> 
> Ich steh hier nicht weit davon entfernt, es schon als Menschenhandel zu bezeichnen...



Die hier.. machen nur "Witze"...  auch wenn es Leute gibt die das wirklich tun...


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

SIE hat damit angefangen! Ich bin unschuldig... ^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich finde, das Bild einer Kirche ist ziemlich verklärt bei euch. Ward ihr jemals in einer anderen Kirche, als die, in die eure Eltern euch hingeschleift haben?  Ich awar in etwa 3, bis wir im Icf geblieben sind^^
> 
> Ihr solltet mal verschieden Kirchen besuchen, und dann einer beitreten, die euch gefällt (wenn ihr wollt, natürlich :>)


das liegt bei uns nicht so an den kirchen, die zwar nicht beliebt ist, aber die sache an sich, hat mit gott allein etwas zu tun. gott wurde immer als ausrede für etwas benutzt. wenn man etwas nicht erklären konnte, hat es gott eben so gewollt. menschen wurde krank. gottes wille, usw .. irgendwann kamen wissenschaften in den vordergrund. sie lieferten erklärungen, für die fragen der menschen. erklärungen die auf wissen basierten, nicht auf glauben. die entwicklung des sonnensystem, der erde, der menschen, etc.. alles ist heut zu tage anfassbar, greifbar, verstehbar.. dinosaurier, eiszeit, urmenschen,.. entwicklungen die vor uns liegen.. da passt kein adam und eva mehr rein, kein "gott erschuf die erde in 7 tagen" ... gott passt nicht mehr in unsere welt, als etwas das uns erschaffen hat... die evolution ist unbestreitbar, aber die evolution gibt es in der bibel, etc nicht..
die bibel ist zur lüge geworden, nichts davon konnte je bewiesen werden
und wo kein gott, da keine kirche
mich verwundern menschen wie du es bist, wie könnt ihr das alles so wegwischen, als wenn es nicht da wäre, und etwas anbeten, von dessen existenz es kein beweis gibt. dessen existenz ausschließlich auf glauben beruht, während die antworten beweisbar vor euch liegen, zumindest in unseren ländern, mit unserem bildungsstand


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Unsere Kirche wird von den örtlichen Kirche zum Teil verbal angegriffen... warum? Könnt ihr euch selber denken. Unsere Kirche, ICF Zürich ist (glaube) die Grösste der Schweiz. Sie hat vor zehn Jahren angefangen mit Leo Bigger (der jezz immer noch Pfarrer ist) mit etwa 6 Menschen, die in die Kirche gekommen sind.
Jezz gibt es 40 Kirchen, verstreut auf der ganzen Welt. Viele in der Schweiz, eines in Prag, ein paar in Österreich und Deutschland, wieder etwa 2 in England und auch ein paar in Amerika... Ich kenn gar nicht alle^^

Ins  ICF Zürich kommen so um die 4000 Menschen am Sonntag in die Kirche. Verteilt am Vormittag und am Abend.

Unsere Kirche wird von der regionalen berühmter Zeitung "20 Minuten" als Sekte beschimpft, und irgendwelche Professoren geben ihre Meinung preis. Die sind aber gleichzustellen mit Doktoren und Politiker, die böse über Killerspiele berichten...
Vor 10 Wochen hatte das ICF ein College aufgemacht. Da Geht man, wenn man will (is dann auch kostenpflichtig, wer hin will) einen Halben Tag die Woche hin, einen anderen Halben Tag macht man Slebst-Studium.

Sie wurde innerhalb der 10 Wochen 3 Mal in der Zeitung präsentiert und niedergemacht.
Allerdings sind dadurch nur noch mehr leute in die Kirche gekommen^^

Unser Pfarrer betet Gott auch mal um ein Auto. Und er bekommt eine einfach so nächste woche geschenkt! (hört euch den neusten icf Podcast an^^) Ich glaub er hatte schon 3 Autos geschenkt bekommen, und dass immer dann, wenn er dafür betete. Alle Spender und sonstige Gelder (wie z.B. durchs College) Werden für den Bau von neuen Kirchen gebraucht.

Wir wachsen, obwohl man uns mit Steinen bewirft.


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

ich bin unschuldig, ich wolt nur nen mann^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> ich bin unschuldig, ich wolt nur nen mann^^


Zu spät! ^^ Und nicht wollen.... geschehen lassen!



> Unser Pfarrer betet Gott auch mal um ein Auto. Und er bekommt eine einfach so nächste woche geschenkt!



Der Liebe Herr Pfarrer sollte doch erstmal seine Wohnung auf Wanzen und Abhöranlagen untersuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Zu spät! ^^ Und nicht wollen.... geschehen lassen!


jo, ist inzwischen sogar eingetroffen, mit dem geschehen lassen^^
naja, frau geht stark auf die 30 zu, da muss mal was vernüftiges her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> jo, ist inzwischen sogar eingetroffen, mit dem geschehen lassen^^
> naja, frau geht stark auf die 30 zu, da muss mal was vernüftiges her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*keuch* Da ists doch schon zu spät *duck&renn*


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Ich hab dein Post vorher gar nicht gelesen^^War mit schreiben beschäftigt.

Schonmal gesehn wie einer, mit gebrochenem Bein plötzlich wieder laufen konnte? In einem Christencamp diesen Sommers?
Ich schon

Oder wo man gebetet hat, dass das andere Bein nachwächst, damit beide gleichlang sind?
Ich schon

Oder wo ich persöhnlich dafür gebetet habe, dass er meinen echt deftigen Sonnenbrand heilt, obwohl ich schon die ganze zeit Sonnencreme benutzt habe und "apres soleil" auch?
Ich schon

Wunder geschehen überall, wir schaun nur nicht richtig hin


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *keuch* Da ists doch schon zu spät *duck&renn*


och das passt. ich hoff nur der nicht-vorhandene-kinderwunsch ändert sich nicht noch^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Ihr seid witzig^^
wo is Birk abgeblieben? hat dich die Mama erwischt?^^


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Ich bin da.. und lese mit

PS: Sehr witzig... die hat nichts zu melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr seid witzig^^
> wo is Birk abgeblieben? hat dich die Mama erwischt?^^


birk ist sein gute nacht gebet aufsagen^^


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

UND ich werd grad abgelenkt von einem Kumpel der um halb 2 morgens nicht besseres zu tun hat als mir sein Herz auszuschütten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Birk, weisste überhaupt wie ein Gebet geht? Oh nein... ich formulier die Frage falsch... Wie denkst du, betet man? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Birk, weisste überhaupt wie ein Gebet geht? Oh nein... ich formulier die Frage falsch... Wie denkst du, betet man?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähm.. man faltet die Hände zusammen und liest ein Gebet ab?

Abgesehen davon:  ich bete nicht... niemals..


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab dein Post vorher gar nicht gelesen^^War mit schreiben beschäftigt.
> 
> Schonmal gesehn wie einer, mit gebrochenem Bein plötzlich wieder laufen konnte? In einem Christencamp diesen Sommers?
> Ich schon
> ...



Ich hab schon von diesen... "Wundern" gehört... es ist ein äußerst ausgeleierter Begriff... Ein Wunder ist es z.B. auch wenn man von den Ärzten gut behandelt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solche Religiösen Wunder haben immer eine Erklärung aber das ist das gleiche wie mit jedem einreden... Wenn man Will das es ein Wunder ist, dann ist es auch so... das nennt sich selektive Wahrnehmung... man nimmt nur das wahr, was man auch wahrnehmen will (Ob unterbewusst oder bewusst ist wurscht) und da kommen dann sehr oft solche "Wunder" zustande...



Kono schrieb:


> och das passt. ich hoff nur der nicht-vorhandene-kinderwunsch ändert sich nicht noch^^



Ich würd warten bis die derzeitige Weltlage sich gebessert hat ^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> UND ich werd grad abgelenkt von einem Kumpel der um halb 2 morgens nicht besseres zu tun hat als mir sein Herz auszuschütten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meinst du das ernst? Dann hör ihm zu ! Los, wech vom Bildschirm! Jezz gehste zu ihm und hörst ihn an.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> UND ich werd grad abgelenkt von einem Kumpel der um halb 2 morgens nicht besseres zu tun hat als mir sein Herz auszuschütten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stell nen Eimer drunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

hör bloß auf. weißt du wie schlimm das is, nen mann zu finden, der später keine kinder will.. horror... und dann sinds immer so merkwüdige gestalten..


----------



## Valnir Aesling (3. April 2009)

man braucht fürs Beten keine Vorgegeben Schriften und Worte

Man faltet seine Hände und flüstert in Gedaken zu Gott seine Wünsche und erzählt ihm seine Sorgen und bittet ihn um Rat, gut wäre es auch noch ein Vater unser aufzusprechen damit zeigst du ihm das du es ernst meinst.


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Meinst du das ernst? Dann hör ihm zu ! Los, wech vom Bildschirm! Jezz gehste zu ihm und hörst ihn an.



Der wohnt "ein paar Kilometer" entfernt.. wenn ich vom Bildschirm weg gehe, kann ich ihm nicht mehr zuhören über Skype


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> hör bloß auf. weißt du wie schlimm das is, nen mann zu finden, der später keine kinder will.. horror... und dann sinds immer so merkwüdige gestalten..



Weißt du wie schlimm es ist keine Frau zu finden, die den Unterschied zwischen Warpplasmainjektor und Antimaterieinjektor kennt?


----------



## Kangrim (3. April 2009)

Hmm durch beten ist meinem verwandten sein Bein auch nicht nachgewachsen nachdem es wegen krebs amputiert werden musste. Dieser Gott hat schon seltsame vorlieben für Wunder wenn er dann noch zeit hat Sonnenbrände zu heilen.^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Man sollte generell, is mir echt scheissegal ob man Christ is oder nicht, seine Mitmenschen so behandeln, wie du selbst behandelt werden willst.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hmm durch beten ist meinem verwandten sein Bein auch nicht nachgewachsen nachdem es wegen krebs amputiert werden musste. Dieser Gott hat schon seltsame vorlieben für Wunder wenn er dann noch zeit hat Sonnenbrände zu heilen.^^



Ganz zu schweigen von den vielen vielen Toten durch Naturkatastrophen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. April 2009)

warum sollte ein mann auch keine kinder wollen? Oo...das ist gegen die natur!


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Weißt du wie schlimm es ist keine Frau zu finden, die den Unterschied zwischen Warpplasmainjektor und Antimaterieinjektor kennt?


sollte das einfachste der welt sein^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> sollte das einfachste der welt sein^^



Da täuschst du dich... die, die ich bisher kennenlernte kamen doch bisher immernoch mit irgendwas wie "Star Trek... das ist doch das mit Luke Skywalker und dem Mann in Schwarz oder?"


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> warum sollte ein mann auch keine kinder wollen? Oo...das ist gegen die natur!


strapazieren die nerven, kosten geld. nehmen dein leben weg.. gibt genug gründe^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Gott lässt auch Selbstmörder sterben!

Schonmal gefragt warum?
Denkt mal gut darüber nach...


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gott lässt auch Selbstmörder sterben!
> 
> Schonmal gefragt warum?
> Denkt mal gut darüber nach...



Er kann sie genauso wenig leiden wie wir Menschen... außerdem... er ist gut Freund mit seinem Kumpel Luzi da unten, er will ihm ja nicht alle Kunden wegnehmen ^^


----------



## Valnir Aesling (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gott lässt auch Selbstmörder sterben!
> 
> Schonmal gefragt warum?
> Denkt mal gut darüber nach...



jo die sterben sowieso

@Selor
Luciferus schreibt man mit C


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gott lässt auch Selbstmörder sterben!
> 
> Schonmal gefragt warum?
> Denkt mal gut darüber nach...



Verrate uns die Antwort..


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Selor: ...und ich hab extra hingeschrieben "nachdenken"


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Da täuschst du dich... die, die ich bisher kennenlernte kamen doch bisher immernoch mit irgendwas wie "Star Trek... das ist doch das mit Luke Skywalker und dem Mann in Schwarz oder?"


luke ist star wars
captain kirk, data, etc ist star trek


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> luke ist star wars
> captain kirk, data, etc ist star trek



Wow... wenigstens mal etwas *kicher*
Aber es ist schon schlimm eine Trekkin zu finden... Mein Onkel hat da Glück gehabt mit meiner Tante ^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Weil sie sterben wollen. Und wenn sie es wollen, tut Gott auch nichts dagegen, denn er zwingt uns seinen Willen nicht auf. ( Seit dem Arche Noah getue...aber das müsste ich später mal erläutern).
Er hat uns den freien willen gegeben.


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wow... wenigstens mal etwas *kicher*
> Aber es ist schon schlimm eine Trekkin zu finden... Mein Onkel hat da Glück gehabt mit meiner Tante ^^


hab früher nur tng geguckt. mochte die anderen varianten nicht
und eben star wars
aber mit den begriffen, kann ich nichts anfangen


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Weil sie sterben wollen. Und wenn sie es wollen, tut Gott auch nichts dagegen, denn er zwingt uns seinen Willen nicht auf. ( Seit dem Arche Noah getue...aber das müsste ich später mal erläutern).
> Er hat uns den freien willen gegeben.



Aber.. damit kommt man doch in die Hölle...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. April 2009)

boah dieses gottgeture...

benji wird in der schule gemobbt
benji betet daraufhin zu gott
benjis mobber trifft daraufhin ein blitz beim scheißen
benji ganz verblüfft tritt ner sekte bei
benji mag nun neue mitglieder für seine sekte ham!? oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> hab früher nur tng geguckt. mochte die anderen varianten nicht
> und eben star wars
> aber mit den begriffen, kann ich nichts anfangen



Es würde mich schon freuen jemanden kennen zu lernen der immerhin ein wenig affinität zum Thema Sci-Fi hat... aber das ist wie beim Lose ziehen... alles nur Nieten bis der Eimer leer ist und das letzte Los gewinnt... und glaube mir... dieser verfickte Eimer ist RIESIG und nicht annähernd Richtung Leer gegangen!


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

da jup, wer selbstmord beginnt, egal aus welchen Grund, kommt in die Hölle. Und jezz hört auf "Hölle" als ein Klischee abzutun...^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es würde mich schon freuen jemanden kennen zu lernen der immerhin ein wenig affinität zum Thema Sci-Fi hat... aber das ist wie beim Lose ziehen... alles nur Nieten bis der Eimer leer ist und das letzte Los gewinnt... und glaube mir... dieser verfickte Eimer ist RIESIG und nicht annähernd Richtung Leer gegangen!


gabs nicht immer so eine messe dafür?
vllt. lernst du da welche kennen^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> gabs nicht immer so eine messe dafür?
> vllt. lernst du da welche kennen^^



trakker single treff ^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz: Gott wirft doch keine Blitze auf Mensche, nur weil ich ihn drum bitte :8


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> da jup, wer selbstmord beginnt, egal aus welchen Grund, kommt in die Hölle. Und jezz hört auf "Hölle" als ein Klischee abzutun...^^


warum eigentlich?
also warum ist es so eine sünde, das derjenige nur die hölle verdient?


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> gabs nicht immer so eine messe dafür?
> vllt. lernst du da welche kennen^^



Auf die Idee kam ich auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber find da mal eine Single Frau ohne Familie ^^
Aber das ist lustig... der Eimer... die Welt und die Lose sind genauso groß wie immer... das ist ne Arbeit^^


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> gabs nicht immer so eine messe dafür?
> vllt. lernst du da welche kennen^^



Apropros Messe..

Warum nur.. warum nur hab ich nicht genug Geld um zur RPC zu fahren...   Kann Gott mich durch irgendein Wunder noch hinbringen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Meine Hoffnung liegt ja auf dem 7ten Mai... wenn ich in kompletter Uniform zur Premiere des neuen Star Trek Films gehe, vielleicht findet sich ja da was oder jemand wird auf mich aufmerksam^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Auf die Idee kam ich auch schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hm, dann musst dir wohl eine suchen, die nicht drauf steht. kannst ja dein hobby trotzdem ausleben, nur eben mit anderen teilen, solang keine andere frau dabei ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Bald muss ich pennen gehen... also eig. seit 10 Uhr...

Steht inner Bibel^^ 
Irgendwo. Kenne die Stelle aber nicht. 
Gott hat uns ein leben geschenkt, aber nicht, damit wir es einfach wegwerfen können! Ich kenne mich jezz da wirklich nich gut aus, um es nachvollziehbar zu deklarieren... frag Gott mal. Oder Unseren pfarrer^^Soweit ich weiss, hat er nen Emailacc irgendwo auf der Homepage


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Meine Hoffnung liegt ja auf dem 7ten Mai... wenn ich in kompletter Uniform zur Premiere des neuen Star Trek Films gehe, vielleicht findet sich ja da was oder jemand wird auf mich aufmerksam^^


wenn du so aussiehst wie riker, auf alle fälle^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> hm, dann musst dir wohl eine suchen, die nicht drauf steht. kannst ja dein hobby trotzdem ausleben, nur eben mit anderen teilen, solang keine andere frau dabei ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das geht überhaupt nicht! Meinst du ich will mir dann das Gemeckere dauernd anhören "Guckst du schon wieder dieses Komische Zeug? Machst du dich schon wieder zum Affen mit diesem Karnevalshemd?" etc. 
Eindeutigst NEIN...



Kono schrieb:


> wenn du so aussiehst wie riker, auf alle fälle^^



Nunja... eher Shatner, heute... *hust*


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Birk: Gott ist kein Wünschekatalog, wo du alles geschenkt bekommst^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Bald muss ich pennen gehen... also eig. seit 10 Uhr...
> 
> Steht inner Bibel^^
> Irgendwo. Kenne die Stelle aber nicht.
> Gott hat uns ein leben geschenkt, aber nicht, damit wir es einfach wegwerfen können! Ich kenne mich jezz da wirklich nich gut aus, um es nachvollziehbar zu deklarieren... frag Gott mal. Oder Unseren pfarrer^^Soweit ich weiss, hat er nen Emailacc irgendwo auf der Homepage


bezweifle das gott mit mir redet..


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Birk: Gott ist kein Wünschekatalog, wo du alles geschenkt bekommst^^



Aber...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das geht überhaupt nicht! Meinst du ich will mir dann das Gemeckere dauernd anhören "Guckst du schon wieder dieses Komische Zeug? Machst du dich schon wieder zum Affen mit diesem Karnevalshemd?" etc.
> Eindeutigst NEIN...
> 
> 
> ...


lach

gibt solche, und solche^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Eig. redet Gott immer. Nur hören wir ihn nicht, oder sehr schlecht.

Liegt aber auch da dran, dass wir oft und gerne unsere ohren verschliessen.


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Übrigens:  Tut mir Leid, Benji, dass ich dich aus dem Bett gerissen und solange hingehalten habe...


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Eig. redet Gott immer. Nur hören wir ihn nicht, oder sehr schlecht.
> 
> Liegt aber auch da dran, dass wir oft und gerne unsere ohren verschliessen.


was sagt er denn so?


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> lach
> 
> gibt solche, und solche^^



Naja... ist ja jetzt auch egal... ich bin müde und will pennen... meine Misere wird so oder so noch einige Zeit anhalten, beschweren ist Sinnlos, hört ja doch keiner zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *zu Benji schiel*


----------



## Kangrim (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Eig. redet Gott immer. Nur hören wir ihn nicht, oder sehr schlecht.
> 
> Liegt aber auch da dran, dass wir oft und gerne unsere ohren verschliessen.



Hmm was der wohl labert wenn manch einer nen Porno schaut?


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

So, es is 2 uhr^^zeit, noch 5 Stunden schlaf zu bekommen, bevor ich den Ganzen morgen Vergeig^^Heut mach ich die technik, ganz alleine bei uns inner Kirche^^Also, den Beamer benützen, Bilder draufschieben und Liedertexte draufzoomen, VIdeos abspielen etc. . hab sonst immer mitm Partner gemacht^^also immer... 10 Wochen.

Drückt mir die Daumen^^

MfG Benji9


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Ich hab keine Ahnugn waurm das hier gepostet wurde...aber ich wars nicht!

Bedeutungslos, dieser Beitrag...weiterscrollen


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2009)

Oh.. Gott sieht alles O.o 

Auch wend du gerade dir an einem runter... äääh. Ja

Gute Nacht^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hmm was der wohl labert wenn manch einer nen Porno schaut?


Jaa Jaaaa Jaaaaaa ?


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> So, es is 2 uhr^^zeit, noch 5 Stunden schlaf zu bekommen, bevor ich den Ganzen morgen Vergeig^^Heut mach ich die technik, ganz alleine bei uns inner Kirche^^Also, den Beamer benützen, Bilder draufschieben und Liedertexte draufzoomen, VIdeos abspielen etc. . hab sonst immer mitm Partner gemacht^^also immer... 10 Wochen.
> 
> Drückt mir die Daumen^^
> 
> MfG Benji9



Gute Nacht und viel Erfolg


----------



## Kangrim (3. April 2009)

Meinst du nicht, das die Autos durch das Geld kommen, welches für den Bau von neuen Kirchen gebraucht wird?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Zum Abschied:


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Nun.. ich schätze, damit können wir den Thread für heute begraben


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

bist du jetzt bekehrt?^^


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> bist du jetzt bekehrt?^^



Ich glaub nicht... die Dunkelheit ist stärker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Übrigens.. weiß einer welches Spiel das ist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

ne ka


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. April 2009)

sudeki glaub ich mal


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> sudeki glaub ich mal



Ja, das ist es!  Danke dir :>


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

was hat diese frau da für streifen an den beinen?^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> was hat diese frau da für streifen an den beinen?^^



das monster hat sie begrabscht^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

schwein!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> schwein!



hmjo..deswegen haut sie den ja grad um ;P


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> schwein!



Ich würd das Ding eher Oger nennen, aber wer ist schon so kleinlich :>


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

PS:  Hat jemand eine Idee welches Spiel ich hernehmen könnte für einen Thread indem es darum geht ein Bild davon zu posten und die User müssen es dann erraten?


Edit:  Ich merke an der Qualität meiner Texte, dass ich langsam müde werde...


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

kopf abhacken bringt da wohl nicht viel..


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. April 2009)

eins von WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> eins von WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Viel zu einfach.. die sollen daran zu knabbern haben :>


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> PS:  Hat jemand eine Idee welches Spiel ich hernehmen könnte für einen Thread indem es darum geht ein Bild davon zu posten und die User müssen es dann erraten?
> 
> 
> Edit:  Ich merke an der Qualität meiner Texte, dass ich langsam müde werde...


mach doch google bildersuche
da wirste gleich noch zu den passenden seiten geführt, falls du es nicht kennst^^


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> mach doch google bildersuche
> da wirste gleich noch zu den passenden seiten geführt, falls du es nicht kennst^^


Und nach was soll ich googlen?  "Spiel"? oO


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2009)

http://images.google.de/images?gbv=2&h...mp;aq=f&oq=  einige fotos wirste da schon finden


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Na gut.. ich bin dann auch mal im Bett.. Gute Nacht *wink*


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Abend...
ICQ ist zum kotzen ><


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

o_O
Abend Selor... bist nur du da?


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

*aus Versenkung emporsteig* 

Guten Abend, die Herrschaften!


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> *aus Versenkung emporsteig*
> 
> Guten Abend, die Herrschaften!


Abend Ala,du auch mal wieder hier?


----------



## Tabuno (3. April 2009)

http://tebbi.***
gogo da drauf drücken


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Ala,du auch mal wieder hier?


Jap, ausnahmsweise mal nichts zu tun.^^ Ferien! <3


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://tebbi.***
> gogo da drauf drücken


BUUUH WERBUNG!
Aber seit wann hat buffed dieses Warnung wie in den offi. WoW Foren =O

@ Ala:
Hah ferien juhu^^ endlich mal ruhe... naja mehr oder weniger...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Offensichtlich nicht Razyl... aber ich hänge im moment sowieso mehr in meinen Forschungen über Quantenmechanik innerhalb einer Alcubierre'chen Warpblase ^^


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Selor, darf ich dich für verrückt erklären?


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Wieso?


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Och, mir ist da so grad nach.


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Offensichtlich nicht Razyl... aber ich hänge im moment sowieso mehr in meinen Forschungen über Quantenmechanik innerhalb einer Alcubierre'chen Warpblase ^^


Und nun nochmal auf Deutsch xD


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

_Wenn man sich eine unsichtbare Welt vorstellt, die innerhalb einer sichtbaren existiert, die aber sichtbar ist, wenn die sichtbare unsichtbar wird, also immer wenn sich die Sicht der unsichtbaren, bzw. sichtbaren, auf sie richtet. dann würde das Unsichtbare sichtbar und das Sichtbare unsichtbar - vorausgesetzt, dies alles würde von einem Unsichtbaren betrachtet, der sich innerhalb einer sichtbaren Welt befindet, die sich von einem anderen Unsichtbaren vorgestellt wird, den ein Sichtbarer nicht sehen kann - weil das Licht aus ist._

Yay! xD


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> _Wenn man sich eine unsichtbare Welt vorstellt, die innerhalb einer sichtbaren existiert, die aber sichtbar ist, wenn die sichtbare unsichtbar wird, also immer wenn sich die Sicht der unsichtbaren, bzw. sichtbaren, auf sie richtet. dann würde das Unsichtbare sichtbar und das Sichtbare unsichtbar - vorausgesetzt, dies alles würde von einem Unsichtbaren betrachtet, der sich innerhalb einer sichtbaren Welt befindet, die sich von einem anderen Unsichtbaren vorgestellt wird, den ein Sichtbarer nicht sehen kann - weil das Licht aus ist._
> 
> Yay! xD


Ala.... tut mir leid aber du bist auch verrückt xD


----------



## Huntermoon (3. April 2009)

n Aend


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Och, mir ist da so grad nach.



Na dann...



Razyl schrieb:


> Und nun nochmal auf Deutsch xD



Alcubierre stellte eine Theorie für FTL Reisen auf, eine statische Warpblase in dem Normalraum eingeschlossen wird, da die Relativität nicht bei sich bewegenden Regionen Raumzeit greift und er die Idee hatte das dann die Raumzeit vor der Blase gekrümmt und gestaucht wird also das Ziel näher rückt und hinter dem Schiff entzerrt wird.

Aber aufgrund auftretender Hawking Partikel/Strahlung und einem exponentiell steigenden RSET und der einhergehenden Instabilität der Blase ist es nicht gut...


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Alcubierre stellte eine Theorie für FTL Reisen auf, eine statische Warpblase in dem Normalraum eingeschlossen wird, da die Relativität nicht bei sich bewegenden Regionen Raumzeit greift und er die Idee hatte das dann die Raumzeit vor der Blase gekrümmt und gestaucht wird also das Ziel näher rückt und hinter dem Schiff entzerrt wird.
> 
> Aber aufgrund auftretender Hawking Partikel/Strahlung und einem exponentiell steigenden RSET und der einhergehenden Instabilität der Blase ist es nicht gut...


Ahhjaaa

*meine güte,der ist verrückt^^*


----------



## Huntermoon (3. April 2009)

Razyl, hast du noch zufällig meine ICQ-Nummer? Wenn ja, könnts mir per PM zuschicken, pls^^


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ala.... tut mir leid aber du bist auch verrückt xD


Immer wieder gerne.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahhjaaa
> 
> *meine güte,der ist verrückt^^*



Oder für ganz doofe Ausgedrückt:

FTL Reisen mit einem Alcubierre-Warp-Antrieb sind böse!


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Razyl, hast du noch zufällig meine ICQ-Nummer? Wenn ja, könnts mir per PM zuschicken, pls^^


Ich hab grad selber Probleme mit meinen ICQ... ich kann keine Bilder mehr hochladen - icq stinkt ><


----------



## Huntermoon (3. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab grad selber Probleme mit meinen ICQ... ich kann keine Bilder mehr hochladen - icq stinkt ><


Also mein Compi richt ganz normal^^


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Also mein Compi richt ganz normal^^


>>
Ich glaube das liegt an den IE8... nun den deinstallieren... ich hasse ICQ


----------



## Huntermoon (3. April 2009)

THX, Razyl


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Mein icq funktioniert ausnahmsweise mal komplett problemlos. *freui*


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> THX, Razyl


Kein Problem...


----------



## Mefisthor (3. April 2009)

nabend :O

meine klasse is ja mal unter aller sau ... wir sind 25 leute, 4 davon sind nich christlich ... und ich war als einziger inner kirche Oo

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Ein verändertes Sitetheme, neue Panoramas und Dossieres sind online!

Visit: http://www.startrekmovie.com


----------



## Huntermoon (3. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> >>
> Ich glaube das liegt an den IE8... nun den deinstallieren... ich hasse ICQ


i <3 FF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (3. April 2009)

I <3 Opera ... Gesichtsgesten xD

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (3. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nabend :O
> 
> meine klasse is ja mal unter aller sau ... wir sind 25 leute, 4 davon sind nich christlich ... und ich war als einziger inner kirche Oo
> 
> lg


w00t, 21 christen? 0.o wirklich slimme Klasse...
Ne nur spass, ich toleriere jeden Glauben egal wie absurd er ist...


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> i <3 FF
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich nutze den IE nicht zum surfen... sondern lediglich als Hilfsmittel. Da ICQ und RGSC nur über ihn problemlos laufen (also Bildeuploard etc.) aber ICQ unterstützt kein IE8... boah ist das zuum kotzen...


----------



## Mefisthor (3. April 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil bin garnich so gläubig, ehrlich gesagt tret ich aus sobald ich kirchensteuer zahlen muss 

aber ich find das recht schlimm immerhin wär Geographie und Englisch dafür draufgegangen

lg


----------



## Odilion (3. April 2009)

tiocfaidh ár lá


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Odilion schrieb:


> tiocfaidh ár lá


o_O


----------



## Huntermoon (3. April 2009)

Odilion schrieb:


> tiocfaidh ár lá


deutsch, pls


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Geil geil geil! Ich kanns kaum erwarten den Star Trek Soundtrack von Michael Giacchino in die Finger zu bekommen!


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Muahaha, wir haben am 1. April unsre Franzelehrerin so übelst reingelegt. xD

Ein Schüler blieb in der Klasse, hat Tisch vor die Tür gestellt und Bücher bis unter die Klinke gestapelt. Dann kam Lehrerin und wir sagen ihr, dass wir die nicht runterdrücken können. Sie probiert's, kann's auch nicht. Sie geht den Hausmeister holen und währenddessen wurde der Tisch und die Bücher wieder weggeräumt. Der Hausmeister kommt und macht die Tür problemlos auf.
Gott, war die sauer! Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. April 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Muahaha, wir haben am 1. April unsre Franzelehrerin so übelst reingelegt. xD
> 
> Ein Schüler blieb in der Klasse, hat Tisch vor die Tür gestellt und Bücher bis unter die Klinke gestapelt. Dann kam Lehrerin und wir sagen ihr, dass wir die nicht runterdrücken können. Sie probiert's, kann's auch nicht. Sie geht den Hausmeister holen und währenddessen wurde der Tisch und die Bücher wieder weggeräumt. Der Hausmeister kommt und macht die Tür problemlos auf.
> Gott, war die sauer! Oo
> ...


ach, wie gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. April 2009)

bääm war die RPC geil....Zam is echt en super Gesprächspartner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aja und selor hab auf der RPC en trailer vom neuen Star Trek Film gesehen und i sag nur wooooah genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. April 2009)

Freitage..ich liebe sie ! ^^, und nabend leute


----------



## Huntermoon (3. April 2009)

Odilion schrieb:


> tiocfaidh ár lá


Tiocfaidh ár lá
aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie
Tiocfaidh ár lá ([ sprich:&#712;t&#690;&#650;ki a&#720;&#638;&#736; &#712;&#619;&#810;a&#720;] tschakki ar la) ist ein irischer Satz, der übersetzt "Unser Tag wird kommen" bedeutet. Dies verweist auf einen Tag an dem Irland wiedervereinigt und frei von britischer Einmischung in irische Angelegenheit ist. Er wurde der inoffizielle Slogan der irisch-republikanischen Bewegung, und dort vor allem von der Provisional Irish Republican Army. Der englischen Aussprache von tiocfaidh folgend, werden die Unterstützer von IRA oder Sinn Fein in Großbritannien als Chucky oder Chuck bezeichnet.[1] Der Ausspruch wurde zuerst von Bobby Sands verbreitet, der diesen erst durch seinen Hungerstreik berühmt und zum Synonym der Bewegung machte.[2]

Varianten [Bearbeiten]

Eine andere Variante lautet Beidh ár lá linn (b&#690;&#603;j a&#720;&#638;&#736; &#712;&#619;&#810;a&#720; l&#690;&#618;n&#690, die übersetzt "Wir werden unseren Tag haben" bedeutet.

LINK ZU WIKIPEDIA


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Guten Abend Kargath. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> bääm war die RPC geil....Zam is echt en super Gesprächspartner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/startrek/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da sind sie alle! ^^ Es fehlen lediglich die anderen Fernsehspots aber die sind auch auf startrekmovie.com zu finden.


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Tiocfaidh ár lá
> aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie
> Tiocfaidh ár lá ([ sprich:&#712;t&#690;&#650;ki a&#720;&#638;&#736; &#712;&#619;&#810;a&#720;] tschakki ar la) ist ein irischer Satz, der übersetzt "Unser Tag wird kommen" bedeutet. Dies verweist auf einen Tag an dem Irland wiedervereinigt und frei von britischer Einmischung in irische Angelegenheit ist. Er wurde der inoffizielle Slogan der irisch-republikanischen Bewegung, und dort vor allem von der Provisional Irish Republican Army. Der englischen Aussprache von tiocfaidh folgend, werden die Unterstützer von IRA oder Sinn Fein in Großbritannien als Chucky oder Chuck bezeichnet.[1] Der Ausspruch wurde zuerst von Bobby Sands verbreitet, der diesen erst durch seinen Hungerstreik berühmt und zum Synonym der Bewegung machte.[2]
> 
> ...


Ohjemineh! Volle Deckung! Flieht! Sie sind überall!

*Hände über Kopf zusammenschlag und panisch kreischend im Kreis renn*


----------



## Huntermoon (3. April 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ohjemineh! Volle Deckung! Flieht! Sie sind überall!
> 
> *Hände über Kopf zusammenschlag und panisch kreischend im Kreis renn*


Ach, Irentum is erblich bedingt...


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Meinst du? Sie werden uns heimlich unterwandern! AAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Huntermoon (3. April 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Meinst du? Sie werden uns heimlich unterwandern! AAAAAAAAAAH!


Brauchst noch Alu-folie für deinen Hut?


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Ne, ich hab schon, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. April 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ne, ich hab schon, danke.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dan is ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Ja, mein Blut ist bestimmt auch schon ganz grün.^^


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

ICQ ist mist... so ein rotz was die da fabrizieren das gibts echt nicht...


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja, mein Blut ist bestimmt auch schon ganz grün.^^



Vulkanierin?


----------



## Huntermoon (3. April 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja, mein Blut ist bestimmt auch schon ganz grün.^^


Zuviel Schwefel-Deprie-Pillen genommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Ja, jeden Tag 'ne halbe Packung.

(Oh Gott, ich unterhalte mich in Krimi-Insidern! Oo)


----------



## Huntermoon (3. April 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja, jeden Tag 'ne halbe Packung.


ja dann...


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (3. April 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja, jeden Tag 'ne halbe Packung.



Respekt^^


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Ja, diese ständigen Kopfschmerzen von der kosmischen Strahlung, du weißt schon...


----------



## Mefisthor (3. April 2009)

Kupfer im Blut Alanium ? :O wir hatten ma nen Trekki als Chemielehrer ^^

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (3. April 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja, diese ständigen Kopfschmerzen von der kosmischen Strahlung, du weißt schon...


Alluhüte ftw!!11


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Kupfer im Blut Alanium ? :O wir hatten ma nen Trekki als Chemielehrer ^^
> 
> lg



Ihr fehlen die Spitzen ohren, also ist sie keine Vulkanierin...


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Kupfer im Blut Alanium ? :O wir hatten ma nen Trekki als Chemielehrer ^^
> 
> lg


Nahein, das kommt von den Schwefelverbindungen in meinen Depri-Kopfschmerztabletten!


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Kupfer im Blut Alanium ? :O *wir hatten ma nen Trekki als Chemielehrer* ^^
> 
> lg


Dafür hätt ich den Unterricht verweigert =O


----------



## Huntermoon (3. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Kupfer im Blut Alanium ? :O wir hatten ma nen Trekki als Chemielehrer ^^
> 
> lg


schwefel brings auch^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür hätt ich den Unterricht verweigert =O



Ach und wieso?


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach und wieso?


Öhem bitte... nen Star Trek Fan als Chemie Lehrer? Das geht GAR nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (3. April 2009)

ne der war recht cool ^^ hat uns gezeigt wie man bomben und Blendgranaten baut, und wie man einen Menschlichen körper durch Säure und laugen vernichten kann

wenn is so drüber nachdenk, machts mir ein wenig angst Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ne der war recht cool ^^ hat uns gezeigt wie man bomben und Blendgranaten baut, und wie man einen Menschlichen körper durch Säure und laugen vernichten kann
> 
> wenn is so drüber nachdenk, machts mir ein wenig angst Oo
> 
> lg


Siehe da Selor^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem bitte... nen Star Trek Fan als Chemie Lehrer? Das geht GAR nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das geht sehr wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder lass es McCoy sagen... "I'm a doctor... do you want to know how fast I can bring you into a hospital?"


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Ein ausgebildeter Auftragsmörder ist unter uns! Tötet ihn!!! 

*Hetzjagd auf Mefisthor mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln veranstalt*


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das geht sehr wohl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das geht nicht... da würd ich zum Unterricht NIE erscheinen


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das geht nicht... da würd ich zum Unterricht NIE erscheinen



Besser so, kriegst du schlechte Noten, kriegst keinen Abschluss und wirst somit aus der Gesellschaft entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (3. April 2009)

hmm ne dat weiß ich nimmer wie das nomma war, is ja schon 2 jahre her

lg


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Besser so, kriegst du schlechte Noten, kriegst keinen Abschluss und wirst somit aus der Gesellschaft entfernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abschluss bekomm ich so oder so,da ich Chemie eh abgewählt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

Ignoraten Möchtegerns brauchen wir nicht *murmel*


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Das ist immer noch besser als unsre Ex-Franzelehrerin: "Wenn ihr heute ganz lieb seid, gehen wir morgen nach draußen und spielen französische Spielchen."

...

Ieh!


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das ist immer noch besser als unsre Ex-Franzelehrerin: "Wenn ihr heute ganz lieb seid, gehen wir morgen nach draußen und spielen französische Spielchen."
> 
> ...
> 
> Ieh!


Rofl^^
Wart ihr denn dann auch lieb?^^


----------



## Huntermoon (3. April 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das ist immer noch besser als unsre Ex-Franzelehrerin: "Wenn ihr heute ganz lieb seid, gehen wir morgen nach draußen und spielen französische Spielchen."
> 
> ...
> 
> Ieh!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rofl^^
> Wart ihr denn dann auch lieb?^^


Sind wir doch immer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Sind wir doch immer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jajajaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das würd ich nun auch sagen ^-^


----------



## Huntermoon (3. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jajajaja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Wir sind die liebste Klasse unseres Jahrgangs! 


XD


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wir sind die liebste Klasse unseres Jahrgangs!
> 
> 
> XD


Sagen die Lehrer über uns  auch... irgendwie müssen da die anderen Klassen ja noch schlimmer sein *g*


----------



## Huntermoon (3. April 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wir sind die liebste Klasse unseres Jahrgangs!
> 
> 
> XD


Jaha, bei solchen Belohnungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Aber stimmt schon, in 2 der andren 3 Klassen sind solche Assis, das ist echt... extremst. Oo


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Und, was waren das dann für "französische Spielchen"? :>


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Aber stimmt schon, in 2 der andren 3 Klassen sind solche Assis, das ist echt... extremst. Oo


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei uns ebenfalls^^


----------



## Huntermoon (3. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *beitrag*


SIG ZU GROSS!!!


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Und, was waren das dann für "französische Spielchen"? :>


Keine, wir sind nicht nach draußen gegangen. >.<


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Keine, wir sind nicht nach draußen gegangen. >.<


Also wart ihr nicht lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (3. April 2009)

Hier gibts auch schon Twitterer...wird wohl langsam Mainstream(Positiv gemeint,jetzt)


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

/me ist nur da um Trekmovie und NASA Feeds zu lesen ^^


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> SIG ZU GROSS!!!



Gar nicht wahr


----------



## riesentrolli (3. April 2009)

np: Betontod - Glueck Auf "Schwarzes Blut"

_wir müssen aufhören weniger zu trinken_


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> np: Betontod - Glueck Auf "Schwarzes Blut"
> 
> _wir müssen aufhören weniger zu trinken_


Abend Trolli!


----------



## Huntermoon (3. April 2009)

So, ich bin müde und leg mich schlafen, bb leute.


----------



## Alanium (3. April 2009)

So ich verschwinde dann mal, adieu ihr Lieben.


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Ihr Weicheier!  Haut ab ihr 2

Besonders du Huntermoon.. du kannst ja nichtmal eine grenzgroße Sig von einer zu großen unterscheiden!


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> So ich verschwinde dann mal, adieu ihr Lieben.


Tschüssi Ala

Nacht Huntermoon :>


----------



## Mefisthor (3. April 2009)

blaaa

mein moped is so fürn arsch ... spinnt ja schon länger rum und is au schon alt. heude einfach Vergaser gesäubert und auspuff ausgebrannt ... und hinterreifen ausgetauscht. fahr ich los ... licht kaputt ... soo erstma durch die halbe stadt fahren um die glühbirne aufzutreiben ... das erstma geschafft, was is dann ? das ding blockiert vorne den reifen .,.. ob Bremse war locker, hab ich ja noch glück gehabt ... was dann ? jetzt springt das ding aufeinma garnimmer an -.- Zündkerze gesäubert usw. und immer noch nix ... das ding is so fürn arsch

lg


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> blaaa
> 
> mein moped is so fürn arsch ... spinnt ja schon länger rum und is au schon alt. heude einfach Vergaser gesäubert und auspuff ausgebrannt ... und hinterreifen ausgetauscht. fahr ich los ... licht kaputt ... soo erstma durch die halbe stadt fahren um die glühbirne aufzutreiben ... das erstma geschafft, was is dann ? das ding blockiert vorne den reifen .,.. ob Bremse war locker, hab ich ja noch glück gehabt ... was dann ? jetzt springt das ding aufeinma garnimmer an -.- Zündkerze gesäubert usw. und immer noch nix ... das ding is so fürn arsch
> 
> lg


Du pechvogel


----------



## Mefisthor (3. April 2009)

achja wenn er dann mit starthilfespray ma anspringt dann läuft er zwar auf standgas aber geht sofort wieder aus wenn ich nur ein bissl gas geb :O

ich will hier ein thema anfangen und niemand schreibt was :/

lg


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> achja wenn er dann mit starthilfespray ma anspringt dann läuft er zwar auf standgas aber geht sofort wieder aus wenn ich nur ein bissl gas geb :O
> 
> *ich will hier ein thema anfangen und niemand schreibt was :/*
> 
> lg


Daskommt daher,weil ich mich für sowas nicht interessiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (3. April 2009)

hat hier jemand ne ahnung davon ? ich bin echt schon am verzweifeln -.-

lg


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Nope.. keine Ahnung..  Mopeds interessieren mich auch nicht.. sorry


----------



## Mefisthor (3. April 2009)

grml muss ich wohl weiter grübeln

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (3. April 2009)

und was macht ihr so am wochenende ?

lg


----------



## Birk (3. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> und was macht ihr so am wochenende ?
> 
> lg



Eigentlich das gleiche wie ich auch unter der Woche in meiner Freizeit mache;  Zocken, Animes schauen, chatten


Und was ist hier los? Warum sagt keiner was oO


----------



## Mefisthor (3. April 2009)

wollt schon schreiben wie langweilig ihr seid ^^

wir ham ja jetzt Osterferien, ich für meinen teil:

Partys und "saufen saufen saufen saufen saufen nicht kiffen und fi**en" ^^

lg


----------



## riesentrolli (3. April 2009)

_der neunte schuss ging sauber durch die stirn_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odilion (4. April 2009)

mirs langweilig aber ich darf hier ja nicht schreiben, hat birk mir ja verboten, er kennt mich ja nicht.


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

Odilion schrieb:


> mirs langweilig aber ich darf hier ja nicht schreiben


damit hast du es aber getan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. April 2009)

brrreeee


----------



## Birk (4. April 2009)

Ich war jetzt 1 1/2 Stunden am zocken.. komme zurück.. und nur 5 neue Posts?!  WTF!´?



Odilion schrieb:


> mirs langweilig aber ich darf hier ja nicht schreiben, hat birk mir ja verboten, er kennt mich ja nicht.



Wann hab ich dir das verboten? Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern..


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. April 2009)

Odilion schrieb:


> mirs langweilig aber ich darf hier ja nicht schreiben, hat birk mir ja verboten, er kennt mich ja nicht.



birk ist doch selbst ein nachtschwärmer neuling oder irre ich mich da? oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. April 2009)

Birk hat nichts zu sagen!


----------



## Odilion (4. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt 1 1/2 Stunden am zocken.. komme zurück.. und nur 5 neue Posts?!  WTF!´?
> 
> 
> 
> Wann hab ich dir das verboten? Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern..



ich mich aber
willst du etwa sagen ich bin betrunken? ja und, deswegen bild ich mir das trotzdem nicht ein


----------



## Odilion (4. April 2009)

am bahnhof von little keady ist mehr los als hier


----------



## Birk (4. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Birk hat nichts zu sagen!



Ich hab mehr als genug zu sagen!


----------



## Birk (4. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> birk ist doch selbst ein nachtschwärmer neuling oder irre ich mich da? oO



Ich bin lang genug dabei um hier alle rumzukommandieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich bin lang genug dabei um hier alle rumzukommandieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Fessel, Knebel und im Keller verstau* Ruhe da verdammte Hacke!


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

n8 @ all


----------



## Birk (4. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> n8 @ all



gn8


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich bin lang genug dabei um hier alle rumzukommandieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Glaubst auch nur du....

Abend und so


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

Nabend
ach fuck musst grad nen rdy check auf ok drücken sonst wär ich schneller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2009)

Nabend


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Nabend
> ach fuck musst grad nen rdy check auf ok drücken sonst wär ich schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abend,
würd ich nun auch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Skatero,Mookuh:
abend


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Ich sag auch mal hallo =) Was guckt ihr grade im viereckigen Kasten?


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Farol_Arthas schrieb:


> Ich sag auch mal hallo =) Was guckt ihr grade im viereckigen Kasten?


Abend.
Viereckiger Kasten? Fernseher? nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Jaha, genau das meinte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was macht ihr denn grade soo?


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Farol_Arthas schrieb:


> Jaha, genau das meinte ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nachtschwärmer lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Battleforge spielen


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2009)

Nachtschwärmer und Warhammer spielen.


----------



## Kangrim (4. April 2009)

Nachtschwärmen und Animes schauen und mir überlegen welchen Manga ich bestellen soll.^^


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nachtschwärmer und Warhammer spielen.


Nachtschwärmer spielen? wtf^^


----------



## Silenzz (4. April 2009)

N'Abend...^^


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

abend Silenzz


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Hm... also wenn man mal drüber nachtdenkt, dient dieser Thread ja der Unterhaltung... also ist es ja doch irgendwo "spielen"... ich denke man kann das so durchgehen lassen =)


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Hey Silenzz^^

@ Kangrim... wo schaust du denn Animes / was für welche?


----------



## Silenzz (4. April 2009)

hey, habter ne idee, was gut gegen magenkrämpfe wirkt? zu lang gefeiert gestern..-.-'


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Hm, ne, sry... Ich war bis jezz noch nie auf ´ner Party... wie wärs mit Wärmflasche?


----------



## Silenzz (4. April 2009)

Farol_Arthas schrieb:


> Hm, ne, sry... Ich war bis jezz noch nie auf ´ner Party... wie wärs mit Wärmflasche?


Hmm vll. muss gleich mal gucken, dachte vll. gibts ne alternative^^


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

jo wärmflasche rockt 
*schleichwerbung für meine sig mach*


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo wärmflasche rockt
> *schleichwerbung für meine sig mach*



meinst du das 
"*Klick* und ihr seid dabei!" ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. April 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> hey, habter ne idee, was gut gegen magenkrämpfe wirkt? zu lang gefeiert gestern..-.-'


valium


----------



## El Homer (4. April 2009)

Moinsen...ich wollt jetzt wegen meiner Frage keinen neuen Fred aufmachen.. :
HIER MEIN Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es ein Lied/Band in dem es Metal und Raggae drin ist... ich suche schon soo lange danach...
oder einfach ein Lied wo ordentlich gemäätelt wird und dabei eine Raggastimme etwas sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weis es klingt komisch aber...wenns so ein Lied gäbe

Hier mal die stimme die ich mein zb 

mfg der Mätler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> meinst du das
> "*Klick* und ihr seid dabei!" ?


jup genau das
ich brauch nämlich ganz viele pupils!


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. April 2009)

Ich kenn nur Mischungen aus DnB und Raggae ^^
Hier ^^


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jup genau das
> ich brauch nämlich ganz viele pupils!



hmm du hast gerade 2mal gewonnnen^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. April 2009)

das is eh voll der Crap... mein bimbo hat überhaupt kein skill... und warum hat deiner überhaupt n Speer? ^^


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ...
> *schleichwerbung für meine sig mach*



Habs gemacht... wozu ist das denn gut?^^


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> valium


Abend Brille


Abend Silenzz


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

naja man hat dann halt son typen kann 3 games pro tag machen und am anfang 6 und kriegt halt skills neue waffen und so und sucht sich dann aus gegen die leute gegen die man kämpfen will und bla man kann eig nur zugucken aber ich bin schon süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Pennergame Links sind seh hier schon verboten,ergo dein link funzt nicht


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pennergame Links sind seh hier schon verboten,ergo dein link funzt nicht



pennergame wird automatisch mit buffed ausgetauscht...


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Oh, dann sry... wusst ich nicht =/


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Und wie war euer Tag so?


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

Farol_Arthas schrieb:


> Oh, dann sry... wusst ich nicht =/



machs einfach kurz raus bevor ein mod es  sieht


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Öhmm...also das ist komisch, dieses Spiel... Eben hat ich ne Keule und hab dich mit 2 Schlägen gepwnd oO


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wie war euer Tag so?



hmm mein tag war verschlafen^^

um 9 uhr von ner Lan party nach hause gekommen
zeitungen ausgetragen
geschlafen 
geschlafen
PC gespielt
rausgegangen
und jetzt bin ich hier


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> hmm mein tag war verschlafen^^
> 
> um 9 uhr von ner Lan party nach hause gekommen
> zeitungen ausgetragen
> ...


xD 
Ich musste erstmal mit meiner Freundin zum Arzt,dann schlafen,schlafen, Pc an... und nun hier hmm


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

Farol_Arthas schrieb:


> Öhmm...also das ist komisch, dieses Spiel... Eben hat ich ne Keule und hab dich mit 2 Schlägen gepwnd oO


jo das is halt alles zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo das is halt alles zufall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach du kannst einfach nichts,gibts doch zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Hm...ich bin im Urlaub... da hab ich nicht sehr viel gemacht... eigentlich nur gechillt, gechillt, gechillt und Brötchen holen war ich heute... 

Aber das is langweilig =/ Auf dem Notebook, das ich jezz bestimmt schon seit 3 1/2 Jahren hab, läuft kein WoW... zumindest macht es keinen Spaß, auf minimalen Grafikdetails und mit Mauspad =(


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

juhu bald ferien =)


----------



## Kangrim (4. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja man hat dann halt son typen kann 3 games pro tag machen und am anfang 6 und kriegt halt skills neue waffen und so und sucht sich dann aus gegen die leute gegen die man kämpfen will und bla man kann eig nur zugucken aber ich bin schon süchtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab am anfang ne Bombe. Wie amche ich es, das mein vieh die einsetzt?


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> juhu bald ferien =)


Hab ich am Montag und das beste ist...
Der Frühling ist da JUHU^^ Sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich hab am anfang ne Bombe. Wie amche ich es, das mein vieh die einsetzt?


Zufall, musst halt hoffen das er sie wirft. :>


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich am Montag und das beste ist...
> Der Frühling ist da JUHU^^ Sonne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab ab mittwoch


----------



## Kangrim (4. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Zufall, muss halt hoffen das er sie wirft. :>



Und an den Stats kann ich auch nichts machen?


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Und an den Stats kann ich auch nichts machen?


Wenn du ein lvl up hast werden die automatisch gesteigert. Du musst dich jediglich für die Turniere anmelden und wenn du Leute per Link einlädst wie ich kriegste auch EXP. Und ab lvl 10 kann man einen Clan machen aber ich glaube mit jedem Level einem beitreten...


----------



## Kangrim (4. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn du ein lvl up hast werden die automatisch gesteigert. Du musst dich jediglich für die Turniere anmelden und wenn du Leute per Link einlädst wie ich kriegste auch EXP. Und ab lvl 10 kann man einen Clan machen aber ich glaube mit jedem Level einem beitreten...




Hmm also bis jetzt ist das spiel schon ziemlich lustig. Aber wieso hatte ein lvl 1 Gegner grade schon so ein imba schwert oder son speer?^^


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hmm also bis jetzt ist das spiel schon ziemlich lustig. Aber wieso hatte ein lvl 1 Gegner grade schon so ein imba schwert oder son speer?^^



Dein 1500 Beitrag, dafür gibts eine Laolawelle!

OOOOHHHH.....


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hmm also bis jetzt ist das spiel schon ziemlich lustig. Aber wieso hatte ein lvl 1 Gegner grade schon so ein imba schwert oder son speer?^^


Hab ich auch noch net so gecheckt, also fürn level up kriegt man glaub ich Waffen oder Skills oder manchmal auch gar nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Keule is z. B. ziemlich imba.^^


----------



## Kangrim (4. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hab ich auch noch net so gecheckt, also fürn level up kriegt man glaub ich Waffen oder Skills oder manchmal auch gar nix.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ah bin lvl 2 und hab ein messer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ah bin lvl 2 und hab ein messer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin level 1 und hab ein messer^^


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ah bin lvl 2 und hab ein messer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich hab wegen dir einen EP bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> GZ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie viel braucht man für level up?


----------



## Kangrim (4. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> bin level 1 und hab ein messer^^



Dafür hast du bestimmt keine Bombe.^^
Los klick auf meinen Link^^


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Ich bin jezz auch Level 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich hab auch n Messer =)


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Oh gott... Browsergames sind so nervig!


----------



## Hinack (4. April 2009)

ich hab mich auch angemeldet xD sehr nice das spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://hinack.***  ^^


----------



## Kangrim (4. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh gott... Browsergames sind so nervig!



Dann beachte sie doch eifnach nicht.^^
Wenigstens haben wir nur kleine links und keine valenth bilder^^


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Dann beachte sie doch eifnach nicht.^^
> Wenigstens haben wir nur kleine links und keine valenth bilder^^


Müsste ich euch ja alle ignoren wenn ich sie nicht beachten soll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Wah, das macht Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, alle klicken bitte =) Hier klicken


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Müsste ich euch ja alle ignoren wenn ich sie nicht beachten soll...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



für doch selbstgespräche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> für doch selbstgespräche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö,da weck ich lieber meine Freundin auf und rede mit der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (4. April 2009)

Farol_Arthas schrieb:


> Wah, das macht Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm hast grade gegen kjhfz gewonnen.^^


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

Die ersten Leute die ich kenne denen es Spaß macht...^^ 
Ich finds auch imba. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,da weck ich lieber meine Freundin auf und rede mit der
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sag ihr hallo von mir^^


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> hmm hast grade gegen kjhfz gewonnen.^^



Jaha, ich habs halt drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (4. April 2009)

Farol_Arthas schrieb:


> Jaha, ich habs halt drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hatte den grade neu erstellt xD
Ich hatte ja gehofft ich gewinne.
Ich kann heute leider keine kämpfe mehr machen.^^


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> sag ihr hallo von mir^^


Pff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von einer Kuh doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Haha, Hinack, woher hast du den Hund?


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Alle SAT.1 anmachen, Genial Daneben kommt <3


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aber von einer brille


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Farol_Arthas schrieb:


> Alle SAT.1 anmachen, Genial Daneben kommt <3


Nein danke.


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2009)

Grr... Kangrim du hast mich besiegt.
Obwohl ich eine Keule hatte, schau dir den Kampf an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber von einer brille


Wolltest du nicht afk gehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht afk gehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo, wollte ich


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo, wollte ich


Dann geh mal,dann kann ich kein hallo von dir sagen da du ja Afk bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

ich bin erst mal weg was spielen

bis nacher


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann geh mal,dann kann ich kein hallo von dir sagen da du ja Afk bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich geh jetzt echt ma afk...da will man ma kurz hier bleiben und es lagt wieder wie sau <.<


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja komm,sag ich von einen hallo,kommt der nächste pff...^^
Viel spaß,kannst ruhig hier bleiben :>


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Herr Balder hat sich einen Orgasmus-beschleuniger wachsen lassen oO


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Ich bin dafür hier^^ *zur Tür reingeh*

*Stuhl nehm und un die runde sitz*

Na? Wie gehts euch heut? habt ihr was spannendes erlebt?


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2009)

Kann es sein, dass man der Keule einfacher ausweichen kann?


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na? Wie gehts euch heut? habt ihr was spannendes erlebt?


Nö,nicht wirklich was spannendes.
Und mir gehts so lala^^


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Nicht viel... ich hab Brötchen geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin voll stolz auf mich =) Ich bin soo früh aufgestanden...aber das kann glaub ich nicht gesund sein...


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich jezz hier mit euch rumschreibe, oder Warcraft III zoggn gehe.  

Los^^ Sagt mir was ich tun soll


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Farol_Arthas schrieb:


> Nicht viel... ich hab Brötchen geholt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gz zum stolz sein^^


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich jezz hier mit euch rumschreibe, oder Warcraft III zoggn gehe.
> 
> Los^^ Sagt mir was ich tun soll


mit schreiben!


----------



## Carcharoth (4. April 2009)

hi


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2009)

Hallo Charcharoth
Leider kann ich heute nicht mehr gegen dich kämpfen.


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> hi


Abend carcha... du bist auch in dieses ***** browsergame hineingeraten? oh weia...


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Hallo buffed Moderator!

Hmm..also ich würde jetzt nicht das 3. Klo spielen.... schreib mit uns, büdde =)


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Farol_Arthas schrieb:


> Hallo buffed Moderator!
> 
> Hmm..also ich würde jetzt nicht das 3. Klo spielen.... schreib mit uns, büdde =)


3. Klo? o_O


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Hm...ich kann heute keine Kämpfe mehr machen... sonst würd ich dir einen aufs Maul geben, ja...


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Oh^^ein Mod, der einen Sinnlosen beitrag schreibt :O


nein schon gut.... habt ihr endlich mein kleines faux pas im teh Failthread korrigiert? ich hab den Beitrag extra "gemeldet" und es is immer noch dort...


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

WC 3, isn Wortspiel...wie ich selbst grad merke ziemlich scheiße oO


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend carcha... du bist auch in dieses ***** browsergame hineingeraten? oh weia...


Dann bist du wohl ein Außenseiter. :>


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Hm..also ich geh jezz... zu früh Brötchen geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bye dann!


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2009)

Mods sind auch nur Menschen.

Kämpft gegen mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Wc = Water cloiset (oder so) = Klo/Toilette

Wc III = Warcraft 3, ein sehr erfolgreiches Strategie-Spiel


----------



## Kangrim (4. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Grr... Kangrim du hast mich besiegt.
> Obwohl ich eine Keule hatte, schau dir den Kampf an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm da steht nicht, dass ich gegen dich gewonne hätte. Da steht nur: New pupil: Skatero !


----------



## Farol_Arthas (4. April 2009)

Ich weiß, ich spiels doch selber Oo

naja, bye dann


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Was spielt ihr? Doch nicht dieses doofe Spiel, dass jemand die ganze Zeit geflamed hat?


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Dann bist du wohl ein Außenseiter. :>


Und weiter?


----------



## Carcharoth (4. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend carcha... du bist auch in dieses ***** browsergame hineingeraten? oh weia...



Will halt auch mal was bescheuertes machen  :>


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hmm da steht nicht, dass ich gegen dich gewonne hätte. Da steht nur: New pupil: Skatero !


Jetzt bist du mein Sensei/Master. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Will halt auch mal was bescheuertes machen  :>


Auch mal? Komm carcha,du hast zu 100% schon mehrere bescheuerte Sachen gemacht^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Carcha, wo is dein Hammer?


----------



## Kangrim (4. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jetzt bist du mein Sensei/Master.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muhaha ich wusste es xD


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2009)

Wenn ich wieder kämpfen kann, besiege ich dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. April 2009)

yay mein moped geht endlich ,,, da war ne scheiß schale im vergaser Oo

najo dafür is es licht wieder kaputt -.-

lg


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Ziemlich Mao die Beiträge heute...


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> yay mein moped geht endlich ,,, da war ne scheiß schale im vergaser Oo
> 
> najo dafür is es licht wieder kaputt -.-
> 
> lg


Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> yay mein moped geht endlich ,,, da war ne scheiß schale im vergaser Oo
> 
> najo dafür is es licht wieder kaputt -.-
> 
> lg


Ja irgendwas ist immer kaputt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Ich hab nen neuen Ava^^Wie gefällt er euch?


----------



## Mefisthor (4. April 2009)

Skatero is wirklich so ^^ irgendwas is immer hin

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (4. April 2009)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3435743/Spider_Bait_Black_Betty


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen neuen Ava^^Wie gefällt er euch?


Irgendwie bin ich zwiegespalten^^


----------



## Kangrim (4. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen neuen Ava^^Wie gefällt er euch?



Naja irgendwie macht er den eindruck, als hättest du angst vor dem forum. Er schaut so ängstlich.^^


----------



## Mefisthor (4. April 2009)

ehrlich gesagt find is nich so gut ^^ der vorherige war lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Ich kann ja mal das Gesamtbild posten... allerdings glaub ich, ist es ein bisschen anstössig... nunja, ich posts trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pls wait


Psa: Wennn ichs rausnehmen soll, sagts mir


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich kann ja mal das Gesamtbild posten... allerdings glaub ich, ist es ein bisschen anstössig... nunja, ich posts trotzdem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Anstössig... so schlimm kann es net sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wenn ichs mir genau anschau, sollts eig. kein Problem sein, es zu posten^^


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2009)

Das ist 100% anstössig.


----------



## Kronas (4. April 2009)

BENJI DAS IST PRON!
VOLL FREIZÜZIG OBEN RUM OMG REPORT PERMABAN


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Das ist eindeutig nicht anstössig. Das sieht nett aus,aber nicht anstössig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. April 2009)

vorallem ist der linke schuh viel schöner als das gesicht
nimm den als ava


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> VOLL FREIZÜZIG OBEN RUM OMG


Sogar unten rum.


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sogar unten rum.


Sieht nice aus aber :>


----------



## Kronas (4. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sogar unten rum.


aber 'OBEN UND UNTEN RUM' hört sich rumgeschrien nicht so toll an


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2009)

Obama findet  Mangamädchen nice. Das gibt ne Schlagzeile!


----------



## Mefisthor (4. April 2009)

die beine sind aber riesig Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Obama findet als Mangamädchen nice. Das gibt ne Schlagzeile!


Wo issn Obamamädchen?^^


----------



## Kronas (4. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Obama findet als Mangamädchen nice. Das gibt ne Schlagzeile!


obama wird wegen kinderpornographie verklagt, weil er sich mangabilder von angezogenen frauen anschaut *plotikerlogik*

btw schaut grad noch wer creep?


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Wenn ihr mal schaut, wo das linke Bein aufhört, und genau guck, wos weiter geht, merkt ihr, dass es dort keinen Platz für ne Hüfte hat!


----------



## Kronas (4. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mal schaut, wo das linke Bein aufhört, und genau guck, wos weiter geht, merkt ihr, dass es dort keinen Platz für ne Hüfte hat!


löl hast recht


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

so bin wieder da


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2009)

Razyl, wolltest du nicht ein neuer Avatar?


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Guckt euch das Bild an, das ich im Failthread reingepostet hab^^  macht euch den Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mal schaut, wo das linke Bein aufhört, und genau guck, wos weiter geht, merkt ihr, dass es dort keinen Platz für ne Hüfte hat!


Wer brauch auch ne Hüfte?


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Razyl, wolltest du nicht ein neuer Avatar?


Joa wollte ich,aber keine Lust einen neuen zu suchen


----------



## Kronas (4. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer brauch auch ne Hüfte?


hüften sind überbewertet


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> so bin wieder da


wb


----------



## Kangrim (4. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa wollte ich,aber keine Lust einen neuen zu suchen



Sag mir was du haben willst und in 5 min ist es fertig.^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

überbewertet? Dann setz dich mal hin, ohne Hüfte!


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wb



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. April 2009)

bewertungen sind überbewertet kronas

lg


----------



## Kronas (4. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Sag mir was du haben willst und in 5 min ist es fertig.^^


razyl will das mangamädel nackt in mini als avatar


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Sag mir was du haben willst und in 5 min ist es fertig.^^


o_O
Dein ernst?^^


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> razyl will das mangamädel nackt in mini als avatar


Ruhe da Kronas

@ Mookuh:
WB!^^


----------



## Kronas (4. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ruhe da Kronas


willst es ja nur nicht zugeben


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> willst es ja nur nicht zugeben


Ich bin weder ein mädchen,noch eine Mangafigur o_O


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2009)

Wie gross ist ein Avatar eig.? (Breite: Höhe


----------



## Kronas (4. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin weder ein mädchen,noch eine Mangafigur o_O


ja ne is klar aber du willst das bild nackt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. April 2009)

100x100 Pixel

lg


----------



## Kronas (4. April 2009)

100 100


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Ich will ein, von Kangrim selbstgekritzetes, Avatar-Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. April 2009)

hahaaa schneller kronas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ja ne is klar aber du willst das bild nackt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ähm... nicht von mir als Mädchen^^


----------



## Kronas (4. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich will ein, von Kangrim selbstgekritzetes, Avatar-Bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


erst dacht ich es sind 2 kommas zu viel aber das war eine APPOSITION


----------



## Mefisthor (4. April 2009)

oh gott er benützt fremdwörter !! hängt ihn !!!

lg


----------



## Kronas (4. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> oh gott er benützt fremdwörter !! hängt ihn !!!
> 
> lg


deutsches fachwort^^



Mefisthor schrieb:


> hahaaa schneller kronas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hatte die nachricht 20 sekunden vorher im schnellpostfenster drin und wollte net doppelposten

*3,3k posts*


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

@ kangrim ich will ne neue kuh :>

@ kronas gz


----------



## Kronas (4. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> @ kangrim ich will ne neue kuh :>


ja! mookuh 2.0


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *3,3k posts*


GZ
@ Kangrim:
Meinst du das ernst?


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2009)

Er meint es ernst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Er meint es ernst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


experte du


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Na klar isser experte^^

Ich bin auch einer. Ich kritzel mir jezz ne Kuh...


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na klar isser experte^^
> 
> Ich bin auch einer. Ich kritzel mir jezz ne Kuh...


Das ist nicht fair! Nur Mookuh darf ne kuh malen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (4. April 2009)

weiß einer wann nomma der DLC für L4D kommt?

lg


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> weiß einer wann nomma der DLC für L4D kommt?
> 
> lg


www.google.de


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Was? Ich versteh nur Bahnhof, Mefishtor


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was? Ich versteh nur Bahnhof, Mefishtor


DLC = downloadcontent = Update
L4D = Left 4 Dead


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

L4D = Left 4 Dead

vom anderen hab ich keine anhnung


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2009)

Die lahme Kuh.


----------



## Kangrim (4. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> o_O
> Dein ernst?^^




Jo klar. Son Avatar ist ja nicht grade aufwändig. Wenn du willst kann ich dir auchnoch so einen transparenten Hintergrund wie bei deinem Obama grade machen oderso. Sach einfach was du brauchst (Drogen oder sonstige Konsumgüter fallen nicht unter den Begriff "was du brauchst")


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

Kangrim? noch da?

edit: ah 1 post vor mir

schon wieder zulangsam -.-


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Hier Mookuh. Zwar nicht selbstgekritzelt, aber egal^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Jo klar. Son Avatar ist ja nicht grade aufwändig. Wenn du willst kann ich dir auchnoch so einen transparenten Hintergrund wie bei deinem Obama grade machen oderso. Sach einfach was du brauchst *(Drogen oder sonstige Konsumgüter fallen nicht unter den Begriff "was du brauchst")*


Ach schade^^
Ich überleg mir mal was,sag dir dann bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (4. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Kangrim? noch da?



Willst du echt ne kuh?
Und benji willst du wirklich, das ich mich an paint setze? xD

Edit. bin ich der einzige, der meine signatur nichtmehr sieht? oO


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

ich geh jetzt mal schlafen

nacht und viel spaß noch


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt mal schlafen
> 
> nacht und viel spaß noch


Nacht Mookuh,schlaf gut


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Willst du echt ne kuh?
> Und benji willst du wirklich, das ich mich an paint setze? xD
> 
> Edit. bin ich der einzige, der meine signatur nichtmehr sieht? oO



ich seh sie noch

mhh ka übers aussehen hab ich mir noch keine gedanken gemacht


----------



## Mefisthor (4. April 2009)

btw. http://armorgames.com/play/3134/totem-destroyer-2

lg


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Hmm ich hab nichtmal annähernd ne Idee fürn neuen Ava :/


----------



## Kangrim (4. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm ich hab nichtmal annähernd ne Idee fürn neuen Ava :/




Was magst du denn so außer angezogene manga figuren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Was magst du denn so außer angezogene manga figuren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fußball,F1,meine Freundin,Handball...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (4. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fußball,F1,meine Freundin,Handball...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm daraus lässt sich schlecht was machen xD


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Wie wärs mit der Gleichen Figur im Taliban?


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hmm daraus lässt sich schlecht was machen xD


Ich weiß^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achso:
Bevor doofe fragen kommen,nein die AUfzählung geht nich nach Reihenfolge^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Ich mach mir ein neues Pikachu für das Pikachu-Spiel^^


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Irgendwie grad ruhig hier^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. April 2009)

re... creep n bissi geguckt... iwiw scheisse/krank und unrealistisch der film... oO


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> re... creep n bissi geguckt... iwiw scheisse/krank und unrealistisch der film... oO


WB Brille, gib mir mal ne idee fürn Ava^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WB Brille, gib mir mal ne idee fürn Ava^^


ty... hm ne idee fürn ava... fotographier eine teetasse oO


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ty... hm ne idee fürn ava... fotographier eine teetasse oO


>< Blödmann, nein Kangrim würde einen machen,nur hab ich keine Idee was für einen. Keine Teetasse...


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> >< Blödmann, nein Kangrim würde einen machen,nur hab ich keine Idee was für einen. Keine Teetasse...


goofy!


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

k wipe was geht so :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> k wipe was geht so :>


wo seidn ihr gewiped


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wo seidn ihr gewiped


Thaddius... ja is ne random grp bitte nich haun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Thaddius... ja is ne random grp bitte nich haun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


selbst für ne rnd grp ist das ... naja... ^^
naja egal, solangs spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

jo brauch nur noch den kopf dann hab ich full t 7,5 und der healkolben wär auch imba naja hab ja schon ne neue halskette da kann man schonmal ruhig rum wipen :>


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> goofy!


>< Nee,Kronas Idee war gut,nur nicht ich als Mädchen oder so... hmm


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo brauch nur noch den kopf dann hab ich full t 7,5 und der healkolben wär auch imba naja hab ja schon ne neue halskette da kann man schonmal ruhig rum wipen :>


ich müsste auch ma raiden... bin der einzige auf über 2,1k der mit titanstahözerstörer rumläuft *peinlichseio* und fürs gladi schwert hab ich keine punkte... nie archa dropglück -.-


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich müsste auch ma raiden... bin der einzige auf über 2,1k der mit titanstahözerstörer rumläuft *peinlichseio* und fürs gladi schwert hab ich keine punkte... nie archa dropglück -.-


jo hab 75 k ehre punkte aber ich gibs net aus xD naja ich tast mich vlt wieder mit 3.1 an pvp heran


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo hab 75 k ehre punkte aber ich gibs net aus xD naja ich tast mich vlt wieder mit 3.1 an pvp heran


3.1 hör ich wsl auf...  
1. weil 45% aller gladiatoren palas und dks sein werden
2. weil mit 3.1 wieder derb viele dudus spielen werden, und die bekommst du mit pala/mage fast nicht down.


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Hier das Pic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 3.1 hör ich wsl auf...
> 1. weil 45% aller gladiatoren palas und dks sein werden
> 2. weil mit 3.1 wieder derb viele dudus spielen werden, und die bekommst du mit pala/mage fast nicht down.


mir wayne bin jetzt pve freak geworden und hab da meinen spaß dran... und btw: warrock isn großes update rausgekommen chapter 2 hab mir erstma gold premium gekauft macht wieder laune^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mir wayne bin jetzt pve freak geworden und hab da meinen spaß dran... und btw: warrock isn großes update rausgekommen chapter 2 hab mir erstma gold premium gekauft macht wieder laune^^


pve kann ich mich eifnach nicht mit anfreunden^^ (mittlerweile)
aber naja, gibt ja genug denens gefällt. :>


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pve kann ich mich eifnach nicht mit anfreunden^^ (mittlerweile)
> aber naja, gibt ja genug denens gefällt. :>


HDRO ist viel toller als WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

achjo mit den achievements hab ich da schon meinen spaß dran, aber pvp geht gar nich mehr... is ja auch unmöglich 10 klassen zu balancen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> HDRO ist viel toller als WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


habs ma n bissi gespielt.
bis lvl 8 net gestorben, da gabs son tollen titel für^^
es hatte ne nette atmo, aber irgendwie hats mich eifnach nicht gepackt


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Bin Level 53 und Moria packt mich nicht... viel zu dunkel.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> habs ma n bissi gespielt.
> bis lvl 8 net gestorben, da gabs son tollen titel für^^
> es hatte ne nette atmo, aber irgendwie hats mich eifnach nicht gepackt


Grafik ist toll,und nun geht das lvln ein wenig flotter... noch 20 lvl und ich hab lvl 50 dann muss ich Moria kaufe hmm^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> achjo mit den achievements hab ich da schon meinen spaß dran, aber pvp geht gar nich mehr... is ja auch unmöglich 10 klassen zu balancen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach achievements... den rotz braucht keiner^^
joa pvp ist atm echt n bissel lächerlich, mit 3.1 wirds auch nur gering besser... hachja... xD


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

Left 4 Dead, CSS, CoD4, Flatout und Burnout sind sowieso bessere Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Left 4 Dead, CSS, CoD4, Flatout und Burnout sind sowieso bessere Spiele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


CSS : ja, Cod4:Ja,L4D - naja, Flatout: naja Burnout: Das neue ist mies geworden,irgendwie nen NFS abklatsch :/


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach achievements... den rotz braucht keiner^^
> joa pvp ist atm echt n bissel lächerlich, mit 3.1 wirds auch nur gering besser... hachja... xD


dooooch hab son tollen roten protodrachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

tja sind grad die spiele die ich aufn pc hab xD

lg


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> dooooch hab son tollen roten protodrachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Glückwunsch,und hässlich sind die viecher trotzdem


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> dooooch hab son tollen roten protodrachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gz


Razyl schrieb:


> und hässlich sind die viecher trotzdem


/sign^^


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glückwunsch,und hässlich sind die viecher trotzdem


ne die haben einfach nur style!
ach verschwindet doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Aaalter hatte mein Anime ein beschissenes Ende.^^


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

ey an alle mybrute zocker man kann wieder zocken heut isn neuer tag^^


----------



## Zonalar (5. April 2009)

welche denn?


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Aaalter hatte mein Anime ein beschissenes Ende.^^


und en beschissenen anfang und en beschissenen Mittelteil wie alle animes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ne die haben einfach nur style!
> *ach verschwindet doch*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne,dann müsste ich ins Bett. ok wäre kein problem nur will ich noch nicht schlafen


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> welche denn?



Auf was bezieht sich die frage?^^


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

O_o Hab ich was verpasst? o_O


----------



## Zonalar (5. April 2009)

Anime. Welchen anime haste geschaut?


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> O_o Hab ich was verpasst? o_O


Nichts,du kannst also mwieder gehen


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. April 2009)

Ich geh jetzt Battletech lesen

gut nacht ^^


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt Battletech lesen
> 
> gut nacht ^^


Nacht Terrorsatan


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Anime. Welchen anime haste geschaut?



Kashimashi heißt der. Ist insgesamt ganz nett, nur das Ende passt mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Kashimashi heißt der. Ist insgesamt ganz nett, nur das Ende passt mir überhaupt nicht.


Dann schreib ne schlechte Kritik !


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nichts,du kannst also mwieder gehen



Womit hab ich das verdient  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann schreib ne schlechte Kritik !



Nö, ingesamt war er ja gut.^^
Aber 



Spoiler



die hauptperson hat den ganzen anime über die wahl zwischen 2 mädchen. Gegen ende des animes entscheidet er sich für die, für die ich auch gevotet hätte und schiebt die andere ab. Dann haut seine freundin aber aus familiären gründen ab und schwupps nimmt er sich die, die er vorher abgeschoben hatte und wird mit ihr glücklich x.x


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Womit hab ich das verdient
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


k.A - frag google.de o_O


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nö, ingesamt war er ja gut.^^
> Aber
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahaha wasn quatsch xD


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> k.A - frag google.de o_O



Nein ich frag DICH! Du hast angefangen


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nö, ingesamt war er ja gut.^^
> Aber
> 
> 
> ...


Q_Q


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahahaha wasn quatsch xD




Irgendwas müssen Animes dir ja angetahn haben, damit du so einen hass gegen sie hegst xD


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nö, ingesamt war er ja gut.^^
> Aber
> 
> 
> ...



Typisch Mann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Irgendwas müssen Animes dir ja angetahn haben, damit du so einen hass gegen sie hegst xD


Sie sind nervig - reicht das aus?^^

@Birk:
Wie gesagt,frag google.de !


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Kangrim du hast mich ja angegriffen. ^^
Und ich hab dich besiegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kangrim du hast mich ja angegriffen. ^^
> Und ich hab dich besiegt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wieso bist du sack auch schon level 3 xD

@Razyl Nee reicht nicht aus. Animes sind viel besser als der sonstige TV schrott. Das was die meisten Anime hasser sehen, sind diese RTL2 Animes und da kann ich die vorurteile verstehen bei dem mist was RTL2 da verzapft.^^


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie sind nervig - reicht das aus?^^
> 
> @Birk:
> Wie gesagt,frag google.de !



Google sagt, dass du deine zu große Klappe halten sollst! :>


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Google sagt, dass du deine zu große Klappe halten sollst! :>


Mein Mund ist nicht zu groß,sondern eher normal. Google hatte mal Unrecht - Mysteriös...


----------



## Silenzz (5. April 2009)

Farol_Arthas schrieb:


> Öhmm...also das ist komisch, dieses Spiel... Eben hat ich ne Keule und hab dich mit 2 Schlägen gepwnd oO


Vonner Feier nachhause gekommen, einkaufen gegangen, pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wuhu krämpfe sind weg =D
&#8364;dith: Lol mir wurd der post eben als der neuste angezeigt^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3435743/Spider_Bait_Black_Betty

werden links hier grundsätzlich ignoriert ?

lg


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

-.- 3 Kämpfe verloren.
Auch gegen dich Kangrim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Ich bin dann mal schlafen. Gute nacht. Razyl ich kann dir den Anime Elfenlied ans Herz legen. Sieh ihn dir an und dein Animehass wird wenigstens ein bisschen verschwinden. Oder du gehörst zu der fraktion, die Elfenlied vollkommen überzogen halten und dein trauma wird umso schlimmer. xD


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal schlafen. Gute nacht. Razyl ich kann dir den Anime Elfenlied ans Herz legen. Sieh ihn dir an und dein Animehass wird wenigstens ein bisschen verschwinden. Oder du gehörst zu der fraktion, die Elfenlied vollkommen überzogen halten und dein trauma wird umso schlimmer. xD


Weißt du wieviele mir schon gesagt haben das ich mir das anschauen soll? Und nun rat mal wer es geschafft hat? Genau: niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

oder werd nur ich hier grundsätzlich ignoriert ?

lg


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> oder werd nur ich hier grundsätzlich ignoriert ?
> 
> lg



Hat da jemand was gesagt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Gn8 Kangrim


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

Black betty is einfach ur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Black betty is einfach ur geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was fürn ding? nein ich schau mir den Link nicht an!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was fürn ding? nein ich schau mir den Link nicht an!^^


ohne auf den link zu gehen: das lied black betty geht ab


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ohne auf den link zu gehen: das lied black betty geht ab


Ahja ok^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

immer diese angsthasen, als könnt euch der link killen Oo

sehs schon in der Bild "Chatter durch MyVideo getötet, Video wird untersucht"

lg


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> immer diese angsthasen, als könnt euch der link killen Oo
> 
> lg


Weiß mans?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> immer diese angsthasen, als könnt euch der link killen Oo
> 
> lg


ich klick auch auf keinen link wenn er sauber ist... oO


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

fröhliches wipen is wieder angesagt.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> fröhliches wipen is wieder angesagt.


Abend Anduris


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

http://birk666.***

Ich bin unbesiegbar! :>


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Anduris


Guten Abend Herr Razyl


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> http://birk666.***
> 
> Ich bin unbesiegbar! :>


Haha gegen mich hast du mit beiden Accs verloren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (5. April 2009)

Guck dir Elfenlied an.


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Haha gegen mich hast du mit beiden Accs verloren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust* Du hast keine Beweise! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut ich gebs zu.. du hast mich besiegt..  aber ansonsten bin ich unbesiegbar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> fröhliches wipen is wieder angesagt.


und wo treibst du dich so rum?


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Guck dir Elfenlied an.


Nö


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö



Ich befehls dir!


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weiß mans?^^


wie kannst du dann deine Maus anlangen ?

Kann ja sein das dein vadder hustet, beim weg auffe toilette den türgriff anlangt, deine ma langt den türgriff an und berührt dich spädda beim vorbeigehen anner hose, beim hinsetzten lässt du diese bakterien auffen sessel und beim aufstehen langste ausversehen hin, holst dir ein butterbrot langst dir dabei auffen mund und auffe maus und  schon is 3x vorbei

OMG !!

lg


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Razyl ist eh noch zu jung für Elfenlied. Das ist ab 18.


----------



## Zonalar (5. April 2009)

Btw: Der Name "Elfenlied" hat überhaupt keinen Zusammenhang mit dem Anime selber


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Razyl ist eh noch zu jung für Elfenlied. Das ist ab 18.


Diss.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich befehls dir!


Ahja? UNd weiter? Denkste das interessiert mich was du hier jemanden befiehlst?


----------



## Zonalar (5. April 2009)

Er befiehlt es dir...
Ich aber empfiehls dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja? UNd weiter? Denkste das interessiert mich was du hier jemanden befiehlst?



Pff dann lass es halt.. da will man jemanden etwas zu etwas gutes bringen.. und der zickt nur rum.. pff.. 


Ist eigentlich schon einer hier Level 10 bei mybrute um einen buffedclan aufzumachen?


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Er befiehlt es dir...
> Ich aber empfiehls dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich schaus mir trotzdem nicht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (5. April 2009)

Wenn du nen schönen Anime mit viel harmonie willst, kannste dir Mushishi anschaun^^ist einfach eine Kategorie für sich und kann es nicht mit anderen Animes vegleichen^^


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja? UNd weiter? Denkste das interessiert mich was du hier jemanden befiehlst?


aggressiv.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn du nen schönen Anime mit viel harmonie willst, kannste dir Mushishi anschaun^^ist einfach eine Kategorie für sich und kann es nicht mit anderen Animes vegleichen^^


Will ich mir überhaupt nen Anime anschauen? o_O
Wo hab ich denn sowas gesagt?

9k Posts und so


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 9k Posts und so


*dickes GZ!*

first.


----------



## Zonalar (5. April 2009)

Ui, ja jezz biste ganz toll... hab ich gesagt, ich will wissen, der wievielte post du schreibst!?  


;D


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> *dickes GZ!*
> 
> first.


Dickes Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ui, ja jezz biste ganz toll... hab ich gesagt, ich will wissen, der wievielte post du schreibst!?
> 
> 
> ;D


hat wer gesagt, was du wissen willst? xD


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ui, ja jezz biste ganz toll... hab ich gesagt, ich will wissen, der wievielte post du schreibst!?
> 
> 
> ;D


Hab ich drum gebeten das du meinsts Posts liest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ui, ja jezz biste ganz toll... hab ich gesagt, ich will wissen, der wievielte post du schreibst!?
> 
> 
> ;D



/sign


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon einer hier Level 10 bei mybrute um einen buffedclan aufzumachen?


ne bin erst fast level 5^^


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ne bin erst fast level 5^^


Schneller lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (5. April 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen, muss ich doch auch mal wieder reinschauen.


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

bin dann off n8


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

Korgor schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen, muss ich doch auch mal wieder reinschauen.


Hallo. Alles fit?


----------



## Korgor (5. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Hallo. Alles fit?


Aber sowas von, noch bissl chillen und dann mal schauen was noch gemacht wird.



Tabuno schrieb:


> bin dann off n8


gn8


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

gesindel?


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

So ich verschwinde auch in die Nacht - schlaft gut^^

@ Trolli:
Selber Gesindel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich verschwinde auch in die Nacht - schlaft gut^^
> 
> @ Trolli:
> Selber Gesindel
> ...


jo dann verschwinde mal, 
gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich verschwinde auch in die Nacht - schlaft gut^^
> 
> @ Trolli:
> Selber Gesindel
> ...


ha. er fühlt sich angesporochen :-P


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

i lol'd


... not


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> i lol'd
> 
> 
> ... not


*?*


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

*Was willst du mir damit sagen?*


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> *Was willst du mir damit sagen?*



keine ahnung.. was wolltst du mir denn sagen mit deinem smiley  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Epic thread is..

*EPIC!!!*


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Bin mal off gn8


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bin mal off gn8



gn8

Jetzt ist eh keiner mehr hier oder?


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Abend,
die Threads im Gott/Die Welt Forum sind zu göttlich *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2009)

Daher heißt es doch auch *Gott* & die Welt Forum...


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

in wie fern?


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Daher heißt es doch auch *Gott* & die Welt Forum...


><
Ach komm der Casanova Thread ist echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Kronas (5. April 2009)

is kino.to iwie down?


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2009)

Achso Razyl: http://trekmovie.com/2008/11/06/obama-firs...kkie-president/


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Achso Razyl: http://trekmovie.com/2008/11/06/obama-firs...kkie-president/


Ahja und weiter?


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2009)

Ich wollts dir nur mal gesagt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir haben Verbündete ganz oben!


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich wollts dir nur mal gesagt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wir? o_O


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2009)

Hoffentlich kommt morgen auch meine Uniform...


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt morgen auch meine Uniform...


Hoff mer es mal net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hoff mer es mal net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kriegst gleich rechts und links umme Ohren!


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

yay ich schreib mit nem russen auf russisch dank google übersetzer xD in L4D rennen au soviele russen rum

lg


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kriegst gleich rechts und links umme Ohren!


Von dir?


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Von dir?



Ne vonnem Koffer!


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ne vonnem Koffer!


Der aber von dir gehalten wird oder?


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

omg, ihr seid au nimmer ganz ok ^^

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2009)

Weibliche Intelligenz:
 <Pinki> Ihr Männer seit echt alles Arschlöcher ihr wollt uns Frauen nur das Herz brechen  
<MoOck> Wie kommste drauf?  
<Pinki> Ich hatte bis vo 2 Wochen nen Freund, ich weiss wovon ich spreche.  
<MoOck> Was hat er denn gemacht?  
<Pink> Es hat einfach nicht gepasst und ich wahr in einen verliebt, da hab ich schluss gemacht  
<MoOck> Wow, der is ja n riesen arsch -.-


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> omg, ihr seid au nimmer ganz ok ^^
> 
> lg


Wieso?


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

> "Der aber von dir gehalten wird oder?"



WTF ?!?

lg


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> WTF ?!?
> 
> lg


hmm?
Wenn er mich schlagen will mit einen koffer,muss er den wohl oder übel halten,oder denkst du der schlägt sich von alleine? o_O


----------



## Naho (5. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> yay ich schreib mit nem russen auf russisch dank google übersetzer xD in L4D rennen au soviele russen rum
> 
> lg




L4D is geil , besonders wenn dir ein Russe auf Russisch erklären will was du zu machen hast^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> hmm?
> Wenn er *mit mir* schlafen will mit einem koffer,muss er den wohl oder übel halten,oder denkst du der schlägt sich von alleine? o_O



rechtschreibfeher erkannt und ausgenutzt ^^

aber sowas fragt man do ned extra ? Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> rechtschreibfeher erkannt und ausgenutzt ^^
> 
> aber sowas fragt man do ned extra ? Oo
> 
> lg


Jaja schreibfehler... g und f liegen nun mal nah beeinander.
Doch,kann ja sein das er nen Diener hat der das tun soll


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

ohh vll mein ich das garnid was ich hier schreib vll schreibt jemand irgend nen kack udn ich drück imemr nur auf senden Oo meine güdde das is ned brille

lg


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Abend Skatero!

Und wie gehts euch allen so?^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

omg wie ich mein family hass -.- ich mach mir popcorn weil ich eh der einzige bin was das zeug isst, und aufm weg langt jeder ma erin, und als ich mich hingesetzt hab konnt ich gleich wieder aufstehn und mir ne neue ladung machen ... aber diesmal bin ich einfach schnell durchgerusht !!

lg


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> omg wie ich mein family hass -.- ich mach mir popcorn weil ich eh der einzige bin was das zeug isst, und aufm weg langt jeder ma erin, und als ich mich hingesetzt hab konnt ich gleich wieder aufstehn und mir ne neue ladung machen ... aber diesmal bin ich einfach schnell durchgerusht !!
> 
> lg


Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DU armer^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ohh vll mein ich das garnid was ich hier schreib vll schreibt jemand irgend nen kack udn ich drück imemr nur auf senden Oo *meine güdde das is ned brille*
> 
> lg


wtf... oO


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

mein vadder had so große hände da is die halbe schale schon leer -.-

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> mein vadder had so große hände da is die halbe schale schon leer -.-
> 
> lg


nimm ne größere schale oder kürze seine hände :S


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Ihr seid langweilig.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ihr seid langweilig.


passiert


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> passiert zu oft


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

skatero, schreib in mein zitat net was rein, was ich net geschrieben habe.
und wennszu oft passiert zieh doch ab.


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Ahoihoi


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Dann geh doch Skatero,vermissen tun wir dich sicherlich nicht


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann geh doch Skatero,vermissen tun wir dich sicherlich nicht




Doch ich :O


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Doch ich :O


Ruhe kangrim! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ruhe kangrim!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nabend erstmal^^


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nabend erstmal^^


Abend Kangrim^^


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Doch ich :O



Ich auch

n'Abend Kangrim


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

eh razyl hast du heut formel 1 geschaut?^^


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Ist euch schonwieder langweilig ohne mich?^^


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

http://welchencharakternehmeich.de.vu/


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2009)

Kennt jemand nen Kostenlosen Air-Shooter? So langsam geht mir die HAWX Demo aufn Keks ^^


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

war grad afk
Nabend Kangrim


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> http://welchencharakternehmeich.de.vu/




Herzlichen Glückwunsch du solltest Schurke, Jäger, Warlock oder Magier werden 

Das bringts ja auch xD
Da kann er mir gleich sagen: hey du solltest WoW spielen!


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

lol ich nehm überall nö und werd nen dudu xD

lg


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> eh razyl hast du heut formel 1 geschaut?^^


Jop habe ich


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Ich nicht :O


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop habe ich


ziemlich krank ne?


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ziemlich krank ne?



Jo wie der eine voll gegen die Wand gekracht ist. Hat mich gewundert, dass der nicht tot ist.


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

he ich bin jettz schon lvl 6 bei mybrute ab level 10 mach ichn buffed clan und ihr dürft alle joinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ziemlich krank ne?


Diese Reifenwechsel waren grandios. Erst alle auf Trocken,dann geht Kimi auf total Regenreifen,dann der rest auf Intermedian,dann kommt nur wenig regen. Intermedian von vorteil. Dann regnets los,die ersten wechseln wieder auf volle Regenreifen... regen stoppt,ein paar gehen wieder auf intermedians und dann regnets total los ... AQUAPLANING^^ Wunderbares Rennen xD


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Jep dieses hin und her <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Jep dieses hin und her <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und dann vettel raus... gott das war scheiße :/
Aber wie sie nicht alle dann weggerutscht sind xD und Button wieder 1.... selbst das Safety Car hatte dann bei den Regen Probleme^^


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Diese Reifenwechsel waren grandios. Erst alle auf Trocken,dann geht Kimi auf total Regenreifen,dann der rest auf Intermedian,dann kommt nur wenig regen. Intermedian von vorteil. Dann regnets los,die ersten wechseln wieder auf volle Regenreifen... regen stoppt,ein paar gehen wieder auf intermedians und dann regnets total los ... AQUAPLANING^^ Wunderbares Rennen xD



Ich wusste ja garnicht, das Formel 1 so komlex ist.^^


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und dann vettel raus... gott das war scheiße :/
> Aber wie sie nicht alle dann weggerutscht sind xD und Button wieder 1.... selbst das Safety Car hatte dann bei den Regen Probleme^^


jo ^^ aber rosberg tut mir leid :<


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich wusste ja garnicht, das Formel 1 so komlex ist.^^



Formel 1 suckt!


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich wusste ja garnicht, das Formel 1 so komlex ist.^^


Siehste mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Tabuno:
Joa... aber das war heute ne Glückssache... entweder du hast die richtige Wahl mit den Reifen getroffen oder nicht... für Glock gings ja erstmal nur schnell vorwärts weil er als 1. die INtermedians draufgetan hat.

@ Birk:
nur wenn man davon keine ahnung hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Das ist doch gar nicht komplex.^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

bin mal kacken


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin mal kacken


Wollte niemand wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin mal kacken


vll gibts gute drops...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Birk:
> nur wenn man davon keine ahnung hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ha! Und jetzt bezieh mal diese Aussage auf Animes. Jetzt weißt du wie es uns geht.^^


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll gibts gute drops...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo legendary


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo legendary


am ende ists eh nur crap


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

omg guggt ihr au grad RTL ... mein gott diese demonstranten ..

lg


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Welche Band findet ihr von denen am besten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Welche Band findet ihr von denen am besten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




In Flames


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

soilwork und in flames sind geil

müsst ich mich noch zwischen den 2 entscheiden.. in flames


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ha! Und jetzt bezieh mal diese Aussage auf Animes. Jetzt weißt du wie es uns geht.^^


Ich hab mir einige animes angeschaut,und konnte mir eine ordentliche meinung bilden :>


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

@ skater und kangrim würdet ihr mybrute als anime bezeichnen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> @ skater und kangrim würdet ihr mybrute als anime bezeichnen?


ich würds mal als scheisse bezeichnen


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich würds mal als scheisse bezeichnen


geh sterben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll gibts gute drops...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nee. nur scheiße


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich würds mal als scheisse bezeichnen


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> geh sterben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Böse Tabuno! Sowas sagt man nicht!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> geh sterben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


noe



riesentrolli schrieb:


> nee. nur scheiße


schade


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

ja jetzt bekomm ich bestimmt nen tagebann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja jetzt bekomm ich bestimmt nen tagebann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mindestens! oO


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> @ skater und kangrim würdet ihr mybrute als anime bezeichnen?



Naja ähnlicher style aber hat nicht viel gemein.^^


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja ähnlicher style aber hat nicht viel gemein.^^


hm k *surprised*


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

also ich hör die ganze zeit nur http://www.lastfm.de/listen/artist/SOiL/similarartists

die musik trifft genau meinen geschmack ^^ ajo und das hier http://www.lastfm.de/listen/artist/celldwe.../similarartists

lg


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja jetzt bekomm ich bestimmt nen tagebann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1 Jahr Bann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






SOMMER!


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mindestens! oO


aber naja ich sags mal so besser als wow ist es allemal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Hmm ich höre grade http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INZbDvHcrS4&hl=de



Tabuno schrieb:


> aber naja ich sags mal so besser als wow ist es allemal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Word!


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1 Jahr Bann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn ich den bekomme lachst du bestimmt nicht mehr so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aber naja ich sags mal so besser als wow ist es allemal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber mindestens...



Tabuno schrieb:


> wenn ich den bekomme lachst du bestimmt nicht mehr so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso soll er auch lachen? er kann ja auch einfach n freudentanz machen


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wenn ich den bekomme lachst du bestimmt nicht mehr so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch,ich bin ja net davon betroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch,ich bin ja net davon betroffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


k alle nachtschwärmer bannen dann kann razyl selbstgespräche machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2009)

RAZYL! Einbetten deaktiviert!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vboGDSUGCyY


das video ist so hart xD


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

ich hör das hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann ma einer was im was hört ihr thread posten?^^


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> RAZYL! Einbetten deaktiviert!


mist:/ danke^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kfTuNdku3A dann halt so :>

@ Tabuno:
Nö,dann geh ich hier auch raus


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/rollenspiel...000_online.html
Das Spiel lebt ja doch noch o_O Wahnsinn


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/rollenspiel...000_online.html
> Das Spiel lebt ja doch noch o_O Wahnsinn


need


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

danke brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> danke brille


kein problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> need


Wenn es so Brutal wird wie die Dawn of War I+II Videos und man einen Dark Eldar spielen kann ja^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

omg ein kumpel hört sowas beim saufen 



is doch krank

lg


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vboGDSUGCyY
> 
> 
> das video ist so hart xD


Ohh Brille. Wir wollten doch nur ein Foto von dir, nicht gleich ein Video.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ohh Brille. Wir wollten doch nur ein Foto von dir, nicht gleich ein Video.


tse, da mach ich mir schon die mühe eines videos und du beschwerst dich nur... :<


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> omg ein kumpel hört sowas beim saufen
> is doch krank


geht doch gut ab


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> omg ein kumpel hört sowas beim saufen
> is doch krank
> 
> lg


mit genug bass knallt das doch bestimmt^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

find ich krank

lg


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tse, da mach ich mir schon die mühe eines videos und du beschwerst dich nur... :<


Ach lass dich net ärgern Brille, ich bewundere deinen Mut^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach lass dich net ärgern Brille, ich bewundere deinen Mut^^


wenigstens einer !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Hmm bin mal ein weilchen afk und versuch was zu rendern.


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Das machst du nicht am Computer?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hmm bin mal ein weilchen afk und versuch was zu rendern.


hfgl


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenigstens einer !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tjo... ich bin halt immer nett zu dir,weil du auch nett bist zu anderen (naja gut... stimmt nun nicht aber was solls)


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> omg ein kumpel hört sowas beim saufen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


techno hardcore suckt!


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das machst du nicht am Computer?



Doch aber das dauert lange und benötigt konzentration. Keine angst um 24.00 bin ich spätestens wieder da um dich zu töten.^^


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Doch aber das dauert lange und benötigt konzentration. Keine angst um 24.00 bin ich spätestens wieder da um dich zu töten.^^


Töte lieber mich!


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Ich weiss schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich glaube du irrst dich.
Aber viel Glück und Spass beim Rendern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Töte lieber mich!



Ich töte einfach euch beide ok? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach wie lieb diese unterhaltung rüberkommen muss xD


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Töte lieber mich!


Wieso willst du sterben? o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Töte lieber mich!


erfüll ihm den wunsch


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich töte einfach euch beide ok?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


OK, dann bin ich ja beruhigt... bis dann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Ich greife dich nicht an.
Du bist lv 6, ich bin lv 3.


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich greife dich nicht an.
> Du bist lv 6, ich bin lv 3.


ja und ich habe schon ganz viele pupils ich werde die welt erobern
edit: mit dem buffed clan natürlich


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> edit: mit dem buffed clan natürlich


größenwahn is nischtse gut


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Wie findet ihr das?


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich greife dich nicht an.
> Du bist lv 6, ich bin lv 3.



Warum zur hölle sind deine stats überhaupt so imba? x.x


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Ich habe die Stärke von Herkules!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr das?


scheisse.
das vid ist krank und ich find der sänger hats auch nicht unbedingt drauf.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

des hier is geil


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe die Stärke von Herkules!


Ich kann pets wegfearen und hab son komischen bolt of lightning


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Ist das normal das die Youtube Leiste rosa bei deinen Video ist Trolli?


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist das normal das die Youtube Leiste rosa bei deinen Video ist Trolli?



Das kann man einstellen


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> WoW wird ewig existieren!





Hiliboy schrieb:


> Also das macht mir Angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


<3


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist das normal das die Youtube Leiste rosa bei deinen Video ist Trolli?


ja bei mir is das normal


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> des hier is geil


joa is egtl echt ganz nice


riesentrolli schrieb:


> ja bei mir is das normal


lawl^^


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Das kann man einstellen


Wäh in Rosa


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Hmm wieder still hier... ihr seid komisch^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm wieder still hier... ihr seid komisch^^


sagt grad der richtige :S


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm wieder still hier... ihr seid komisch^^


schreibt halt keiner was :l


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sagt grad der richtige :S


Wo bin ich bitte komisch?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahahaha^^



Razyl schrieb:


> Wo bin ich bitte komisch?


alleine deine anwesenheit hier reicht aus


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab mir einige animes angeschaut,und konnte mir eine ordentliche meinung bilden :>



Ich hab mir auch einige Autorennen angeschaut, und konnte mir meine Meinung bilden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> alleine deine anwesenheit hier reicht aus





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du böse blöde Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Du böse blöde Brille
> ...


Q_Q


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


u fail


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> u fail


jo warn epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo warn epic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


musst den ganzen schranz in die yt tags packen


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> musst den ganzen schranz in die yt tags packen


also mit in code tag einbetten?


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Q_Q


Ja guck nicht so! Du bist gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> also mit in code tag einbetten?


in [ youtube] tags


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

ach fuck Oo
ich bin zu dumm


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ach fuck Oo


wie er editet! :O


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Nachdem du eine Auswahl getroffen hast, kannst du den Einbettungscode oben kopieren und einfügen. Der Code ändert sich je nach deiner Auswahl.
Hab ich gemacht und es klappt nicht. -.-


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

hiho liebe Nachtschwärmer ich bin auch mal wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

```
[youtube]<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/54UDTFDJT1w&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/54UDTFDJT1w&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>[/youtube]
```


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> hiho liebe Nachtschwärmer ich bin auch mal wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Huhu


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

scheiße sogar in pink man bin ich imba danke trolli


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

gz^^


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

wie gehts denn so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gz^^


boah ey, dein kack lied von vorhin... hör das die gaze zeit O_O


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> wie gehts denn so?


Grad extrem Super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> boah ey, dein kack lied von vorhin... hör das die gaze zeit O_O


hehe welches? das von the elecric bloodbath? wenn dir das gefällt dann http://www.myspace.com/iamanthonyjames das is der typ der früher the elecric bloodbath hieß


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Grad extrem Super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




warum dat? 

hmm was meint ihr schaffe ich heute noch meine 700 post?  brauch jetzt noch 70


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

schalala


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hehe welches? das von the elecric bloodbath? wenn dir das gefällt dann http://www.myspace.com/iamanthonyjames das is der typ der früher the elecric bloodbath hieß


jo exakt das meinte ich^^ ty für den link :>

@ tabu: das ist scheisse!
nur das original hey das geht ab geht auch ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> warum dat?


Freundin da die gesamten 2 wochen osterferien :>


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Freundin da die gesamten 2 wochen osterferien :>




gz ^^ 

meine hat vor Kurzen schluss gemacht -.- 


Mfg
Steffen


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> gz ^^
> 
> meine hat vor Kurzen schluss gemacht -.-


1. Danke
2. Du armer :/


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> gz ^^
> 
> meine hat vor Kurzen schluss gemacht -.-


wie ich sehe bist du erst 13 also wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Danke
> 2. Du armer :/




1:bitte
2: ^^ aber wir sind trotdem bester freunde geblieben ^^ 

sag mal Razyl wie bist du eigentlich zu deinen 9k post gekommen? biste jetzt eigentlich erster?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> sag mal Razyl wie bist du eigentlich zu deinen 9k post gekommen? biste jetzt eigentlich erster?


razyl ist nicht erster, das ist minas mit über 10k


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> razyl ist nicht erster, das ist minas mit über 10k


Minastirit


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> sag mal Razyl wie bist du eigentlich zu deinen 9k post gekommen? biste jetzt eigentlich erster?


1. gepostet,erst anfangs nur im WOw forum,dann den nachtschwärmer entdeckt,dann kurzzeitig die Forenspiele und Nachtschwärmer.. nun Battleforge Forum und Nachtschwärmer... hier ist jedenfalls was los^^
2. Nein,dritter. Minas ist 1., B1ubb 2.^^


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

ach du kacke ^^ 

und auserdem GZ zum 2 jährigen Jubiläung ^^ haste gestern gehabt ^^ warst dann 2jahre mitglied


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> razyl ist noch nicht erster, das ist minas mit über 10k





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. gepostet,erst anfangs nur im WOw forum,dann den nachtschwärmer entdeckt,dann kurzzeitig die Forenspiele und Nachtschwärmer.. nun Battleforge Forum und Nachtschwärmer... hier ist jedenfalls was los^^
> 2. Nein,dritter. Minas ist 1., B1ubb 2.^^




wioo 
bei den forenspielen bin ich grade auch immer ^^ 

und B1ubb is doof!


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ach du kacke ^^
> 
> und auserdem GZ zum 2 jährigen Jubiläung ^^ haste gestern gehabt ^^ warst dann 2jahre mitglied


Echt? verdammt du hast recht^^ danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Echt? verdammt du hast recht^^ danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aiaiai 2 jahre angemeldet und du merkst es net einma :S


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> und B1ubb is doof!


Ich hab dazu meine Meinung die ich nicht mehr kundgeben will^^


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aiaiai 2 jahre angemeldet und du merkst es net einma :S


Denkst du ich merk mir wann ich mich hier angemeldet habe o_O?


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

was habt ihr alle eig gegen b1ubb?


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

^^ der is manchmal so unfreundlich ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Denkst du ich merk mir wann ich mich hier angemeldet habe o_O?


ein blick nach links...^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab dazu meine Meinung die ich nicht mehr kundgeben will^^


und hier nicht kundgeben darfst...


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Ich bin schon viel länger Mitglied. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin schon viel länger Mitglied.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schön für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin schon viel länger Mitglied.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bestimmt vieeeeeeel länger, bloß war ich zu faul auf den Registrieren Button zu drücken. :O


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> was habt ihr alle eig gegen b1ubb?



frag ich mich auch


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Denkst du ich merk mir wann ich mich hier angemeldet habe o_O?


JA


UND ICh mercker grade ich habe meins morgen ^^ das ich 1 jahr lang angemeldet bin ^^ also heute um 0:00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> und hier nicht kundgeben darfst...


Auch... 
Aber wie Raheema gesagt hatte.. er ist manchmal extrem unfreundlich und mit seiner sufu... naja lassen wir dat thema


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich bestimmt vieeeeeeel länger, bloß war ich zu faul auf den Registrieren Button zu drücken. :O




auf jeden  ^^

und zu B1ubb er is manchmal sehr unfreundlich hat sich aber SEHR gebessert


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Es gibt hier Leute die noch unfreundlicher sind. *hust*


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es gibt hier Leute die noch unfreundlicher sind. *hust*


Wer denn?


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Apropros b1ubb.. wo treibt der sich eig rum?  Hab schon lange nichts mehr von ihm gelesen


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Das sag ich nicht.


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch...
> Aber wie Raheema gesagt hatte.. er ist manchmal extrem unfreundlich und mit seiner sufu... naja lassen wir dat thema


mach ich auch öfters.
Beispiel: 1000 Threads zum Thema fake e mail... da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es gibt hier Leute die noch unfreundlicher sind. *hust*



Wer du sack? oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es gibt hier Leute die noch unfreundlicher sind. *hust*


jo... zum beispiel diesen skatero.
ziemlich unfreundlicher und ruppiger kerl. mag den überhaupt net!


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich bestimmt vieeeeeeel länger, bloß war ich zu faul auf den Registrieren Button zu drücken. :O



War ich auch.. eine laaaaaaaaaaaaaaange Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das sag ich nicht.


Wenn du mich meinst,ich bin nicht unfreundlich. Nur wenn man mich dazu zwingt.


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mach ich auch öfters.
> Beispiel: 1000 Threads zum Thema fake e mail... da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln.



oh ja ich habe die E-mail auch bekommen weis imemr noch nicht was die bringt ^^ habe meinen senf aber nicht dazu gegeben ^^


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Nein ich meine Brille.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein ich meine Brille.


Brille ist nicht unfreundlich. Er ist manchmal sogar sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> oh ja ich habe die E-mail auch bekommen weis imemr noch nicht was die bringt ^^ habe meinen senf aber nicht dazu gegeben ^^


da stand drin das wow blizzard seinen sitz jetzt in frankreich hat anstatt in usa also so schwer is das nich zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bei manchen kam eben so ne komische mail an mit INHALT: 5gfd45g4df6g4df65g4df bla
Trotzdem kein Grund die Sufu nich zu benutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein ich meine Brille.


ich bin doch ganz lieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> da stand drin das wow blizzard seinen sitz jetzt in frankreich hat anstatt in usa also so schwer is das nich zu verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




 jo ^^ hatte auch nur das mit den zahlen und weiter nicht gelesen war mir auch egal 

und zu Brille ich mag Brille ^^


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Kangrim, bald wirst du sterben.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin doch ganz lieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau. Brille ist lieb und nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich hab nun selber eine Gruene Brille... bzw meine Freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zwar ne Gruene Sonnebrille aber immerhin^^


----------



## Kangrim (5. April 2009)

Was hat Brille denn gemacht? oO

@Skatero  Ich ruf die Polizei!!!!11elf


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich hab nun selber eine Gruene Brille... bzw meine Freundin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


\o/

@ kangrim: gar nix oO


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kangrim, bald wirst du sterben.


In 6 Minuten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Was hat Brille denn gemacht? oO
> 
> @Skatero  Ich ruf die Polizei!!!!11elf





jo


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> \o/


Was freust dich da so?


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Brille hat vieles getan.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was freust dich da so?


grüne brillen ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenns nur sonnenbrillen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ skatero: ahja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Brille hat vieles getan.


Hat er dir Wehgetan?
@ Brille:
hast aber trotzdem nichts von haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat er dir Wehgetan?


Nein.


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> grüne brillen ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aber echt mal wer hat dir ins hirn geschissen als du den namen gemacht hast ?


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

HAMMER !!

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aber echt mal wer hat dir ins hirn geschissen als du den namen gemacht hast ?


niemand Oo


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein.


Hat er dich beleidigt?


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> niemand Oo


sag mir trotzdem wieso grüne brille :> ich frag mich das schon ein paar jahre


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat er dich beleidigt?


ich habe nie leute beleidigt....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ tabuno: paar jahre? wtf?


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat er dich beleidigt?


Nein.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein.


magst du mich einfach nichT? :>


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein.


Was dann?


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> magst du mich einfach nichT? :>


Nein.


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ tabuno: paar jahre? wtf?


red hier nicht um den heißen brei herum mein freundchen dick ja?


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was dann?


Den Grund habe ich schon lange vergessen.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

hallllooooooooooo ?!?

hammer song !!



lg


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ tabuno: paar jahre? wtf?


Er beobachtet dich schon seit deiner Geburt


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Den Grund habe ich schon lange vergessen.


OMG!
Du bist definitiv komisch^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> red hier nicht um den heißen brei herum mein freundchen dick ja?



ich brech dir gleich deine curry piekers!!


Skatero schrieb:


> Den Grund habe ich schon lange vergessen.


egal, die flamme des hasses loder weiter Oo


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

wuii noch 3 min dann bin ich 1 jahr mitglied bei buffed ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. April 2009)

warum bemerkt das niemand ???

wie ihr sowas einfach ignoriert -.-

lg


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er beobachtet dich schon seit deiner Geburt


Woher wusstest du das? :O


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich brech dir gleich deine curry piekers!!


o_O
Was fürn ding?

@ tabuno:
ich hab meine eigenen Stalker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Woher wusstest du das? :O


er weiss das, weil er dich beobachtet


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hallllooooooooooo ?!?
> 
> hammer song !!
> 
> ...





geiler song fürs PvP 


JAAAA ICH BIN 1 JAHR MITGLIED BEI BUFFED!!!!!! 

ohh shit caps look aus machen ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> JAAAA ICH BIN 1 JAHR MITGLIED BEI BUFFED!!!!!!


gz


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Kangrim du bist schon tot.^^


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> JAAAA ICH BIN 1 JAHR MITGLIED BEI BUFFED!!!!!!


Gz^^


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

gz au wenn deine giga sig schon veraltet is ^^

lg


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> gz au wenn deine giga sig schon veraltet is ^^
> 
> lg




 ja ich wei ss ^^ habe mir die vor 32 tage geholt mal eben um ändern^^


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Boah. hoffentlich verhaut unser Kolegge seine Freundin bei der Party ned.  :S Ich hab echt bange um ihn.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Boah. hoffentlich verhaut unser Kolegge seine Freundin bei der Party ned.  :S Ich hab echt bange um ihn.


der aus dem anderen thread? 
wenn ja: ahahaha das ist entweder n troll, was ich immer noch glaube oder der knallt die morgen im vollsuff!


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der aus dem anderen thread?
> wenn ja: ahahaha das ist entweder n troll, was ich immer noch glaube oder der knallt die morgen im vollsuff!



man bist du fies ^^


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Ich bin jetzt weg. Gn8


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der aus dem anderen thread?
> wenn ja: ahahaha das ist entweder n troll, was ich immer noch glaube oder der knallt die morgen im vollsuff!



Wat? Wo?


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt weg. Gn8


bb


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> man bist du fies ^^


Ich muss da Brille aber zustimmen, der Thread ist echt lächerlich... so wie der da auftritt kann das nicht wahr sein


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

wieso meinst du verhaun ? ich glaub eher der macht sich da noch lächerlich ^^ hab au mal im vollsuff rumgeschrien "Jetzt wird gef**** Mädels alle herkommen!!" 

tjojo sachen gibts ^^

lg


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Der, der die Casanovas unter uns befragt^^Allein der Threadtitel is lustig :>


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

wünsche euch eine sdchöne nacht !!
meine 700 post muss ich morgen machen 

gn8


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Der, der die Casanovas unter uns befragt^^Allein der Threadtitel is lustig :>


Der ganze Thread ist sowas von lächerlich.. die Tipp da sind einfach nur... zu 80% sowas von bescheuert


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Meinste echt? Darum haste dort so wenig geschrieben... führ mal bitte aus, was du dort so schrecklich findest. Würd ich echt gern wissen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Meinste echt? Darum haste dort so wenig geschrieben... führ mal bitte aus, was du dort so schrecklich findest. Würd ich echt gern wissen^^


hat er doch. die tipps sind bescheuert, und so wie der typ die situation beschreibt wirkt es unglaubwürdig.
und selbst wenns wahr ist, er wird sie sich im suff vornehmen oder die party derbe peinlich für ihn.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Meinste echt? Darum haste dort so wenig geschrieben... führ mal bitte aus, was du dort so schrecklich findest. Würd ich echt gern wissen^^


Ich hab da gar nichts geschrieben und sag dazu acuh nichts..
ich hab mir meine Meinung gebildet und die behalt ich für mich... aber was der TE da bringt ist einfach nur... komisch sagen wir es so. Ich glaub ich kein Wort davon


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Na gut... musst ja nix zu sagen^^

Ich wollte ihm einfach nur helfen und ihm meinem Ratschlag anbieten, da er ja um welche gebeten hat^^

Nunja... er wird wohl seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen. Er ist wohl noch nicht soweit für ne ernste Beziehung...


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na gut... musst ja nix zu sagen^^
> 
> Ich wollte ihm einfach nur helfen und ihm meinem Ratschlag anbieten, da er ja um welche gebeten hat^^
> 
> Nunja... er wird wohl seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen. Er ist wohl noch nicht soweit für ne ernste Beziehung...


WEnn er so ist wie er dort in den Thread ist,und er soll 18 sein,dann frage ich mich warum er überhaupt in ein MMO Forum schreibt? Es wäre besser sowas mit Leuten zu besprechen die man besser kennt...


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

vll hadda keine freunde und weil er ja seine jugend mit WoW zugebracht hatt denkt er hier kennen sich die leude besser aus weil viele hier au WoW + Freundin haben ^^

lg


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Mein Alter kennt ihr ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










16  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

bin au 16 :O und meine Mopedbatterie is leer :/ und hab heut ne ganze tankfüllung verfahren xD

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> vll hadda keine freunde und weil er ja seine jugend mit WoW zugebracht hatt denkt er hier kennen sich die leude besser aus weil viele hier au WoW + Freundin haben ^^
> 
> lg


welcher typ wird in ein haus voller mädels eingeladen wenn er keine freunde hat? klingt komisch :S

es sei denn, die sind voll hässlich


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (6. April 2009)

*spamm spamm...spammedispamm spamm.....spaaaaaaaam*






-ihr kennt mich nicht_ und das is auch gut so-


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> -ihr kennt mich nicht_ und das is auch gut so-


ahja...


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> *spamm spamm...spammedispamm spamm.....spaaaaaaaam*
> -ihr kennt mich nicht_ und das is auch gut so-


Elender Spammer!


----------



## Kangrim (6. April 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> *spamm spamm...spammedispamm spamm.....spaaaaaaaam*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Klar kenn ich dich. Du warst schonmal hier oO


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

Grüne Brille, vll weil er 5 flaschen Vodka mitbringt ? also kohle hat und alt genug is ^^

lg


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> *spamm spamm...spammedispamm spamm.....spaaaaaaaam*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doch dich kennt man du bist doch der einzig wahre...


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Grüne Brille, vll weil er 5 flaschen Vodka mitbringt ? also kohle hat und alt genug is ^^


würd nicht zu seinem auftreten passen...
und statt von so jmd was anzunehmen würd ich mich eher mit pennerbier zusaufen :S


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Pflastern wir ihn mit Reports zu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Scheiße Leute! Kennt denn niemand irgendeine Luftkampfsimulation? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Scheiße Leute! Kennt denn niemand irgendeine Luftkampfsimulation? ^^


nimm 2 papierflieger harhar -.-'


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

*reportgranate werf und sich hinter den Schreibtisch duck* *bAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAn* *sieht übern schreibtisch und sieht leichten PERMABAN-Rauch aufsteigen* *Schützt seinen mund um nicht stundenbans zu bekommen und rennt weg*

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nimm 2 papierflieger harhar -.-'



*dich mit ner Taschenlampe verprügel*


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> *reportgranate werf und sich hinter den Schreibtisch duck* *bOOOOOOOOOOm* *sieht übern schreibtisch und sieht leichten PERMABAN-Rauch aufsteigen* *Schützt seinen mund um nicht stundenbans zu bekommen und rennt weg*
> 
> lg


ROFL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> würd nicht zu seinem auftreten passen...
> und statt von so jmd was anzunehmen würd ich mich eher mit pennerbier zusaufen :S


Komm bitte... seine Posts sind acuh recht komisch...


Macterion schrieb:


> poppen kann man auch woanders aber net in diesen thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Macterion schrieb:


> Wenn kuss ..wie kuss? (ich hatte nochnie nen Zungekuss)




Ähm ja kla.... :/


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

sooo "bOOOOOOOOOOOm" wurde durch passenderes wort ersetzt ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> bin au 16 :O und meine Mopedbatterie is leer :/ und hab heut ne ganze tankfüllung verfahren xD
> 
> lg


50er?


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Scheiße Leute! Kennt denn niemand irgendeine Luftkampfsimulation? ^^


sowas http://www.computerbild.de/download/Air-Hawk-2-2262565.html ?


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 50er?


LEIDER ! aber meins geht nit 45 auf grader straße sondern 55 .. ka warum ^^

lg


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Auf die Kussfrage sind wir doch recht gut eingegangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> LEIDER ! aber meins geht nit 45 auf grader straße sondern 55 .. ka warum ^^
> 
> lg


leider?125er geht zwar ab, aber roller is doch gechillter


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Auf die Kussfrage sind wir doch recht gut eingegangen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es ging mir nicht m den Kuss aber so wie er das geschrieben hatte er schon mal Sex,aber noch nie Kuss bzw zungenkuss? Irgendwie finde ich das da etwas nicht ganz zusammenpasst...


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

nich wenn du so ein altes ding rumfährst mit dem du jeden stein aufn hintern spürst ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sowas http://www.computerbild.de/download/Air-Hawk-2-2262565.html ?


Oh fuck das kenne sogar ich noch :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sowas http://www.computerbild.de/download/Air-Hawk-2-2262565.html ?



Schonmal ein Anfang ^^ 

Kennt sonst keiner irgendwie sowas? Nen schönen Dogfight würd ich grad gern haben...


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nich wenn du so ein altes ding rumfährst mit dem du jeden stein aufn hintern spürst ^^
> 
> lg


haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

aber einmal wars recht lustig als ich nen berg runndergerast bin und die tachonadel da war wo die anzeige aufhört ^^ also 80+ km/h xD

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> aber einmal wars recht lustig als ich nen berg runndergerast bin und die tachonadel da war wo die anzeige aufhört ^^ also 80+ km/h xD
> 
> lg


lustig ist, wenn du sowas auf grader strecke bringst und die bullerei sieht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lustig ist, wenn du sowas auf grader strecke bringst und die bullerei sieht das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kennt bRille schon?^^


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Jetzt mischt du dich doch in den Casanova Thread ein..., tz pöser Razyl!


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

hehe nene so schnell schaffs ich noch ned ^^

aber sobald ich ma nen neuers Moped hab frisier ich das alte ordentlich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Jetzt mischt du dich doch in den Casanova Thread ein..., tz pöser Razyl!


Der typ issn Troll mehr net


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> *reportgranate werf und sich hinter den Schreibtisch duck* *bAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAn* *sieht übern schreibtisch und sieht leichten PERMABAN-Rauch aufsteigen* *Schützt seinen mund um nicht stundenbans zu bekommen und rennt weg*
> 
> lg



Epic!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (6. April 2009)

Ich bin dann mal weg. Cu leute


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der typ issn Troll mehr net



Glaub ich eher weniger.. ich glaub der Typ ist einfach... 14 oder so und hat keine Ahnung


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der typ issn Troll mehr net





Macterion schrieb:


> Du , das mag sein das DU das denkst...aber warum sollte ich sinnlos in nen Thread schreiben?
> Was würde es mir bringen?
> 0
> Vielleicht bischchen aufmerksamkeit ..glaub mir die braucht ich in moment echt net...ich hab in moment andere Sorgen...​


am 1. april geschrieben und seitdem fand ers lustig, weiter  zu verarschen würd ich ma sagen



Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal weg. Cu leute


schlaf gut


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Cu kangrim, schlaf schön


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

cu Kangrim


----------



## Kangrim (6. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schlaf gut




Dankeschön du auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*sichfragwasskaterogegenbrillehatunddenraumverlass"


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Dankeschön du auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


danke
ach der mag mich, er kanns nur nicht zeigen xD


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

*reportmine unter Kangrims Polster versteck* thehehe der bekommt erstma nen ordentlichen RL-Ban (wär ja keine strafe Oo) PC-Ban

lg


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

MyBrute ist fast Level 7... man bin ich imba.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Dankeschön du auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nacht Kangrim

@ Brille:
troll ja
@ Birk:
So wie er sich ausgibt und die Angebliche SmS seiner Freundin... naja... strotzt ja toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Passt auf... Bald entdeckt der Typ hier noch diesen Thread. xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Passt auf... Bald entdeckt der Typ hier noch diesen Thread. xD


und weiter?

edit: bin ma die daily show gucken^^


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Passt auf... Bald entdeckt der Typ hier noch diesen Thread. xD


Dann schreib ich meine Meinung deutlicher


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und weiter?
> 
> edit: bin ma die daily show gucken^^


Denks dir halt... jo viel Spaß.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

*Tabuno eine Reportbomb-Jacke umbind* Renn ihm einfach rein wenner reinmaschiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heut bin ich aber au in Reportlaune :O

lg


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

So oder so.. der Thread ist epic-lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Ich denk er liest schon seit ner Viertelstunde hier mit und lacht sich tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich denk er liest schon seit ner Viertelstunde hier mit und lacht sich tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der typ geht mir mit seinen hopper scheiß auf den Sack "Diggah"


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Ach... Razyl hat nur wieder mal Sand in der Vagina... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der typ geht mir mit seinen hopper scheiß auf den Sack "Diggah"



Ich sag doch... 14 Jähriger <3


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach... Razyl hat nur wieder mal Sand in der Vagina...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Selor? Ich bin nicht weiblich ergo ist es biologisch fast unmöglich das ich ne Vagina habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Birk:
Jop,der einen auf Troll macht...


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

*Mefisthor verbarrikadiert sich vor der Troll-Armee die für Morgen angekündigt ist* *2x Kick-Minigun auffem Dach ... check, 3x PERMABAN-Scharfsützengewehre im 1sten Stock ... check, Reportguns, -granaten .... check, Ofen ausgeschaltet .... check* ICH BIN BEREIT !!!

lg


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der typ geht mir mit seinen hopper scheiß auf den Sack "Diggah"


ach diggah lass ihn doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Trotzdem hast du Sand in der Vagina!
Bist heute wieder mal echt aggro drauf... heute deine Milch nicht aus der Flasche gekriegt?


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich sag doch... 14 Jähriger <3


He, beleidige mich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Trotzdem hast du Sand in der Vagina!


Ohne Vagina kann ich keinen Sand in der Vagina haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Tabuno:
fang du nicht auch noch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

subba da denk ich mir so nen Trollspruch aus und niemand bemerkt das *sniff*

lg


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Ich leg euch diesen Thread ans Herzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klick


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> subba da denk ich mir so nen Trollspruch aus und niemand bemerkt das *sniff*
> 
> lg


Taschentuch?


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

nö hab schon *schneuz*

lg


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Macterion pwnd Razyl.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber das mit den 18 Jahren... da geb ich dir recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Ach komm mefishtor^^Ich find die lustig


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

soo ich zieh jetzt meiner barbiepuppe noch ein schönes kleidchen an und geh dan in die heia ... heut is nen Tiefniveau überm Gott & Die Welt da bekomm ich immer schnupfen

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Mhm... wie komm ich jetzt noch an Karten für den 16. ... und wie komm ich dann nach Berlin? Und das alles ohne Geld?


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> soo ich zieh jetzt meiner barbiepuppe noch ein schönes kleidchen an und geh dan in die heia ... heut is nen Tiefniveau überm Gott & Die Welt da bekomm ich immer schnupfen


n8 mefileinchen


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

guten abend alle zusammen


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> guten abend alle zusammen


moin


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> soo ich zieh jetzt meiner barbiepuppe noch ein schönes kleidchen an und geh dan in die heia ... heut is nen Tiefniveau überm Gott & Die Welt da bekomm ich immer schnupfen
> 
> lg


soll sich die nächsten tage nicht bessern :\

dennoch ist der niveastand höher als im stürmischen wow-forum... (naja nicht wirklich, aber egal <.<)

gn8 mefisthor


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> soll sich die nächsten tage nicht bessern :\


irgendwie klingt das wien wetterbericht :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> irgendwie klingt das wien wetterbericht :O


sach bloß :O


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> irgendwie klingt das wien wetterbericht :O



Du bist aber auch heute schnell... was ist passiert? Hast du den Ratten im Laufrad Käse hingehängt?


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

is beabsichtigt Tabuno :O

lg


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du bist aber auch heute schnell... was ist passiert? Hast du den Ratten im Laufrad Käse hingehängt?


nene ich hab nur langeweile und ich hab keine lust mich unter meine spongebob decke zu verkriechen *hust*


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Macterion pwnd Razyl.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso hat er mich gepwnd?


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Aus Langeweile denkst du langsam und schaltest auf Null-Intelligenz runter? ^^ Was bringt das denn?


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Aus Langeweile denkst du langsam und schaltest auf Null-Intelligenz runter? ^^ Was bringt das denn?


Liegt an der Uhrzeit, sry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ Razyl naja wegen den *Beweisen*.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Aus Langeweile denkst du langsam und schaltest auf Null-Intelligenz runter? ^^ Was bringt das denn?


er verbraucht weniger sauerstoff in seinem kellerloch


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Liegt an der Uhrzeit, sry.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetzt red dich da nicht raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> @ Razyl naja wegen den *Beweisen*.


Ahja? Ich traue ihn trotzdem nicht. An der ganzen Geschichte stimmt zu 100% etwas nicht


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> er verbraucht weniger sauerstoff in seinem kellerloch


Plausible Erklärung, wie ich finde.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja? Ich traue ihn trotzdem nicht. An der ganzen Geschichte stimmt zu 100% etwas nicht



Lass es mich doch mal so sagen:

JA UND?

Zwingt dich doch keiner drauf zu reagieren...


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Lass es mich doch mal so sagen:
> 
> JA UND?
> 
> Zwingt dich doch keiner drauf zu reagieren...


Ich kann ja wohl trotzdem meine Meinung posten oder nicht? Herr Trekkie?


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Selor: Er ist immer noch ein Mensch! Du reagierst doch auch auf jeden sinnlosen Post der Menschen, die auf dieser Erde leben!


In dem Sinne: Der Mensch.  Die wohl einzige Rasse, die sich selbst auslöschen kann...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Deine Aggroschiene nervt nur mal wieder... wenn ich irgendwas nicht mag oder nicht sehen will dann les ichs mir nicht durch und es ist gegessen... ich muss nicht noch krampfhaft versuchen stunk zu machen...


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Ich lese regelmässig lange und unnütze Posts durch, um den Selbstwert zu steigern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Also langsam ist mir das Niveau hier zu groß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Warum wollen eigentlich immer alle das "böse" vernichten, anstelle friedlich mit ihm zu leben?


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2009)

grad jmd clickclickdecker im rockpalast gesehn?


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Warum wollen eigentlich immer alle das "böse" vernichten, anstelle friedlich mit ihm zu leben?


würde das böse friedlich koexistieren wollen wäre es wohl nicht mehr "das böse"


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Deine Aggroschiene nervt nur mal wieder... wenn ich irgendwas nicht mag oder nicht sehen will dann les ichs mir nicht durch und es ist gegessen... ich muss nicht noch krampfhaft versuchen stunk zu machen...


Uhh du ignorierst alles was du mögen tust? Ist ja interessant. Und ich versuche keinen stunk zu machen,sondern sind in diesen lächerlichen Thread einige fehlerhafte sachen drinne... und du scheinst ja meine Meinung dazu auch nicht zu mögen,ignorier sie doch einfach


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> würde das böse friedlich koexistieren wollen wäre es wohl nicht mehr "das böse"



die "bösen" wolln docjh tief in ihrem herzen nur liebe, zuneigung und die absolute weltherschaft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Nur weil in deiner kleinen Rosablümchenwelt alles anders läuft heißt es nicht das irgendwas lächerlich ist oder "fehlerhaft" nur weil es nicht zu deinem Weltbild passt...


----------



## Syane (6. April 2009)

Nabeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeend


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Nabeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeend


Guten Morgen


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Razyl, nicht jeder ist so perfekt wie du^^VOrallem mit 18 kannst doch wohl vorkommen, fehler zu machen. 

Wenn die Welt immer schön und korrekt wäre, wär die Welt langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...btw: Wegen dir schlaf ich noch ned!


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nur weil in deiner kleinen Rosablümchenwelt alles anders läuft heißt es nicht das irgendwas lächerlich ist oder "fehlerhaft" nur weil es nicht zu deinem Weltbild passt...


wasn überhaupt los?
->edit: abend syane


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nur weil in deiner kleinen Rosablümchenwelt alles anders läuft heißt es nicht das irgendwas lächerlich ist oder "fehlerhaft" nur weil es nicht zu deinem Weltbild passt...


Rosablümchenwelt? Ich sehe nur einige fehler dort..
Ich bitte dich,sie liebt ihn seit 5 - 6 Monate oder länger und wusste nichtmal wo er wohnt... sorry aber das ist recht komisch. Zudem sagt er am anfang gleich sie haben sich schon geküsst,später sagt er er habe noch nie(!) einen zugenkuss gehabt... 
Geh wieder in deine Trekkie welt zurück


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> wasn überhaupt los?


les dir die seiten durch du fauler sack!


----------



## Syane (6. April 2009)

Achsö ..*Auf die Uhr schaut* ...morgen ...

Das hier noch so viele wach sind x)


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Razyl, nicht jeder ist so perfekt wie du^^VOrallem mit 18 kannst doch wohl vorkommen, fehler zu machen.


Ich bin nicht perfekt Benji,und ich will es acuh nicht sein.Ich bin froh darüber das ich so bin wie ich bin.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> les dir die seiten durch du fauler sack!


"lies" oder "lese"


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> "lies" oder "lese"


Monsieur Klugscheißer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> les dir die seiten durch du fauler sack!


hab keine lust auf seiten langes "ne" "doch" "wohl" "garnicht" "dohoch" "nöhö"


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rosablümchenwelt? Ich sehe nur einige fehler dort..
> Ich bitte dich,sie liebt ihn seit 5 - 6 Monate oder länger und wusste nichtmal wo er wohnt... sorry aber das ist recht komisch. Zudem sagt er am anfang gleich sie haben sich schon geküsst,später sagt er er habe noch nie(!) einen zugenkuss gehabt...
> Geh wieder in deine Trekkie welt zurück



Pass mal auf... ich kenne Leute auch JAHRE lang und weiß nicht wo sie wohnen... und jetzt? Was sagst du jetzt dazu?
Ich habe auch schon mal ein Mädchen geliebt und wusste bis kurz vorm Dolchstich in den Rücken nicht wo sie wohnt...
Und ich habe auch noch nie einen Zungenkuss gehabt... das sind ganz normale Sachen und nur weil es bei dir anders läuft heißt es nicht das es bei jedem so laufen muss...


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Nanana Selor. Sei lieb zu ihm^^nur weil du (angehender?) Lehrer bist, heisst das nicht, dass du alles weisst und wir so klug wie ne halbe Scheibe toast sind...


Und zu den Unwissenden Neulinge hier: Hier haben sich2 Streithähne verfangen und wir guckn lustig zu und verteilen Bier.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> hab keine lust auf seiten langes "ne" "doch" "wohl" "garnicht" "dohoch" "nöhö"


es geht um den Thread hier http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=97807 den ich ein wenig als Trollversuch ansehe... denn der Inhalt ist da schon ein wenig mit inhaltlichen Fehler bestickt...


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2009)

bier <33

ich hol mir mal eins


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Also das mit dem Bier ist mir neu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bier <33
> 
> ich hol mir mal eins


bring mir auch eins mit pls


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Hier is es! *Bier in die Runde wirf*


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2009)

*brille ne pulle rotlicht abgeb*

prost! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *brille ne pulle rotlicht abgeb*
> 
> prost!
> 
> ...


danke
stoßen ma mit dem astra an! :>


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hier is es! *Bier in die Runde wirf*


scheiße habs net gefangen nun ist meine tasta verklebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Pass mal auf... ich kenne Leute auch JAHRE lang und weiß nicht wo sie wohnen... und jetzt? Was sagst du jetzt dazu?
> Ich habe auch schon mal ein Mädchen geliebt und wusste bis kurz vorm Dolchstich in den Rücken nicht wo sie wohnt...
> Und ich habe auch noch nie einen Zungenkuss gehabt... das sind ganz normale Sachen und nur weil es bei dir anders läuft heißt es nicht das es bei jedem so laufen muss...


Anscheinden kanntest du ja nur Freundinnen die dich irgendwie entführen,umbringen oder sonst was von dir wollten... ich würde mir mal sorgen machen.
Ich kenne auch Leute wo ich nicht weiß wo sie wohnen,aber wenn ich mit einen Mädchen 5-6 Monate zusammen bin,sollte sie wissen wo ich wohne... Immerhin sind 6 Monate schon eine recht lange zeit.
Und zu den zugenkuss hab ich dir ebenschon erklärt,sie haben sich schon längst geküsst... und trotzdem behauptet er,er habe noch nie Zungenkuss o.ä gemacht... Inhaltlicher Fehler,und du als angehender Lehrer musst dich hier nicht aufführen wie als wärst du hier der Oberschlauste...


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> danke
> stoßen ma mit dem astra an! :>


bestes bier der welt


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. April 2009)

brrrrreeeee


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrrrreeeee


husch verschwinde


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

was heisst "breeeeee" ?


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bier <33
> 
> ich hol mir mal eins


*ALKOHOL TÖTET* langsam. Wir haben also noch Zeit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fürs Protokol: Ich lehen Alkohol bei Minderjährigen ab.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2009)

breee breee <33


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> husch verschwinde



das hör ich in letzter zeit öfters <.<




Benji9 schrieb:


> was heisst "breeeeee" ?



sprich es laut aus, dann weiste was es bedeutet


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Ach Huntermoon... du legst es wohl mit deiner Sig es wohl drauf an, was? 

Sag mi: Was hat dir Gott angetan, dass du ihm sowas antust?


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sag mi: Was hat dir Gott angetan, dass du ihm sowas antust?


Er hatt den Menschen geschaffen...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. April 2009)

hmm razyl wieder enrage, klasse ;D

und der trakkie hatte noch nie´n richtigen kuss...ohje ohje^^

was man hier nit alles für tolle sachen erfährt xD


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hmm razyl wieder enrage, klasse ;D
> 
> und der trakkie hatte noch nie´n richtigen kuss...ohje ohje^^
> 
> was man hier nit alles für tolle sachen erfährt xD


Wo bin ich bitte sehr Wütend?


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2009)

<-- nerd

Systemstartzeit: 03. 04. 2009, 09:45:57


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Raggie, ähh Razyl is Enrage! los! Schlägt ihn down, bevor er den Schlachtzug wiped!


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Raggie, ähh Razyl is Enrage! los! Schlägt ihn down, bevor er den Schlachtzug wiped!


Bissl weniger WoW tut gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> <-- nerd
> 
> Systemstartzeit: 03. 04. 2009, 09:45:57


net schlecht das is wirklich nerdig^^


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Er hatt den Menschen geschaffen...


Hier die Stelle[Erstes Buch Mose, Kapitel 1, Vers 28, Lutherbibel 1912]:


> Und Gott schuf den Menschen ihm zum Bilde, zum Bilde Gottes schuf er ihn


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Anscheinden kanntest du ja nur Freundinnen die dich irgendwie entführen,umbringen oder sonst was von dir wollten... ich würde mir mal sorgen machen.



Und warum sollte ich das?



> Ich kenne auch Leute wo ich nicht weiß wo sie wohnen,aber wenn ich mit einen Mädchen 5-6 Monate zusammen bin,sollte sie wissen wo ich wohne... Immerhin sind 6 Monate schon eine recht lange zeit.



"Sollte", "Ich"... schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tut mir ja leid dir ans Bein pissen zu müssen aber die Welt ist nicht Ideal... sie war es noch nie und wird es noch nie sein...
Es läuft niemals so wie es soll...



> Und zu den zugenkuss hab ich dir ebenschon erklärt,sie haben sich schon längst geküsst... und trotzdem behauptet er,er habe noch nie Zungenkuss o.ä gemacht... Inhaltlicher Fehler,und du als angehender Lehrer musst dich hier nicht aufführen wie als wärst du hier der Oberschlauste...



1. Mein Lehrersein hat nichts damit zu tun das ich keine Egozentriker mag...
2. Zwischen "sich küssen" und einem Zungekuss liegen auch noch mal Welten... man kann auch die Ersten Küsse austauschen ohne direkt in die vollen zu greifen...

So ich geh jetzt pennen... wenn wer noch was von mir will, solls Fenster aufmachen und rausspringen...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Raggie, ähh Razyl is Enrage! los! Schlägt ihn down, bevor er den Schlachtzug wiped!



ach naaa..der hat doch keine epixxe...und ep bringt der auch nit der lowmob xD


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ach naaa..der hat doch keine epixxe...und ep bringt der auch nit der lowmob xD


och naja bei seinem postcount wär ich mir nich so sicher...


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Ich scheibe mir zur später Stunde gerne mal was zwischen die Zähne um Wach zu bleiben.


Hahaha^^ Heut hab ich kein Bock auf predigten Huntermoon^^Jezz gibats Party! *CapriSonne in die Runde werf*

Tjaja, es is spät^^


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und warum sollte ich das?
> 
> *Nicht das du uns noch wegstirbst...*
> 
> ...


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ach naaa..der hat doch keine epixxe...und ep bringt der auch nit der lowmob xD


Dir tut ebenfalls eine kleine WoW pause sicherlich mal ganz gut. Zudem lowmob? Vorsicht mit deiner Überheblichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich scheibe mir zur später Stunde gerne mal was zwischen die Zähne um Wach zu bleiben.
> 
> 
> Hahaha^^ Heut hab ich kein Bock auf predigten Huntermoon^^Jezz gibats Party! *CapriSonne in die Runde werf*
> ...



du schmeißt bei ner party "caprisonne" durch die runde? *unterm tisch lieg vor lachen* xDD


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hahaha^^ Heut hab ich kein Bock auf predigten Huntermoon^^Jezz gibats Party! *CapriSonne in die Runde werf*


Is auch besser für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ok, weltanschauung beiseite: Krieg ich auch ne Caprisonne?

@Ren: Wir sind hier ein Forum für Spiele, die ne usk von 12 haben. Also darf vor 02:00 kein Alk ausgeschenkt werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> du schmeißt bei ner party "caprisonne" durch die runde? *unterm tisch lieg vor lachen* xDD


Caprisonne mit Schuss


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Razyl: Ich habe mein mage (Main) auf  74 und hab etwa im Dezember aufgehört^^Ärgo, spiel ich nicht zuviel WoW.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Razyl: Ich habe mein mage (Main) auf  74 und hab etwa im Dezember aufgehört^^Ärgo, spiel ich nicht zuviel WoW.


Super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber davor vllt. zuviel^^


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Is auch besser für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du fangen kannst, na klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Caprisonne zuwirf*


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2009)

bin mal futter suchen


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin mal futter suchen


Viel Glück dabei


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. April 2009)

ich mein...CaaapriSonne.....wie geil ist das dann..das muss man sich mal bildlich vorstellen....wie so einer die tür reinkommt..schreit PAAARTEEEY und haut erstmal fett die caprisonne tüten durch die gegend ....oh leck ich krieg mich nimma ...xD


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Razyl: Ich war lvl 48 mitm Mage, als BC rauskam. Also hab ich Raggie noch nie Original mit meinem Char gesehn -.-


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich mein...CaaapriSonne.....wie geil ist das dann..das muss man sich mal bildlich vorstellen....wie so einer die tür reinkommt..schreit PAAARTEEEY und haut erstmal fett die caprisonne tüten durch die gegend ....oh leck ich krieg mich nimma ...xD


Wie gesagt... Caprisonne mit Schuss...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Benji:
Ich hab Raggie auch noch nie gesehen,du bist nicht alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn du fangen kannst, na klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*Cabrisonne fang* *Auf Cabrisonne Ziel* *Abfeuer* *Cabrisonne und Verpachungsteile wegwisch*


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

löööööööl ihr kackboons rofl 

scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Seht ihr?  Caprisonne löst Streitereien, bringt Leute zu lachen, und lässt Stimmung aufkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
UND IHR SEID DAS BESTE BEISPIEL DAFÜR!


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> löööööööl ihr kackboons rofl
> 
> scherz
> 
> ...


olololo stfu n00b b°°n, pwnd 

scherz²  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Seht ihr?  Caprisonne löst Streitereien, bringt Leute zu lachen, und lässt Stimmung aufkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaube eher das klappt nur bei uns verrückten hier^^
Würdest du echt Caprisonne bei einer party bringen... ich glaube die Leute würden schneller flüchten als sie gekommen sind^^


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

@ Huntermoon: Du hast ne Schusswaffe zuhaus O.o?


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Seht ihr?  Caprisonne löst Streitereien, bringt Leute zu lachen, und lässt Stimmung aufkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Daran sind die bunten Pillen "schuld"...



Benji9 schrieb:


> @ Huntermoon: Du hast ne Schusswaffe zuhaus O.o?


nö


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> olololo stfu n00b b°°n, pwnd
> 
> scherz²
> 
> ...


ich hab das ernst gemeint

scherz³


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab das ernst gemeint
> 
> scherz³


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Na jezz is aber schluss... muss schlafen gehn, morgen is wieder Schule.

In einer Woche hab ich endlich Frühlingsferien! Dann geht das posten richtig ab!


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na jezz is aber schluss... muss schlafen gehn, morgen is wieder Schule.
> 
> In einer Woche hab ich endlich Frühlingsferien! Dann geht das posten richtig ab!


O-O du musst noch in die Schule du armer :/
Ich hab seit heute ferien juhuuu^^


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na jezz is aber schluss... muss schlafen gehn, morgen is wieder Schule.
> 
> In einer Woche hab ich endlich Frühlingsferien! Dann geht das posten richtig ab!


morgen oder heute?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
n8


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na jezz is aber schluss... muss schlafen gehn, morgen is wieder Schule.


Keine Cabrisonne mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Damn da ist man einmal ein bisschen länger ingame und schon sind 7 neue Seiten offen o_O  Ich antworte dann mal auf alles was mir halbwegs gefallen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Mefisthor schrieb:


> *Mefisthor verbarrikadiert sich vor der Troll-Armee die für Morgen angekündigt ist* *2x Kick-Minigun auffem Dach ... check, 3x PERMABAN-Scharfsützengewehre im 1sten Stock ... check, Reportguns, -granaten .... check, Ofen ausgeschaltet .... check* ICH BIN BEREIT !!!
> 
> lg



Lock'n'Load !



Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich leg euch diesen Thread ans Herzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


EPIC!



Tabuno schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Bier ist mir neu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mir auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Benji9 schrieb:


> Raggie, ähh Razyl is Enrage! los! Schlägt ihn down, bevor er den Schlachtzug wiped!


Schnell! Wieviel Zeit haben wir noch bis seine Söhne kommen?!


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2009)

spiderman ass fisted




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

nana, Huntermoon! Ich lass euch 3 harrassen liegn^^

Razyl: Letztes Schuljahr. Hab aber noch keine Lehre. Will Informatiker- Applikationsentwickler werden.

Birk: Keine angst Birk. Ich hab Raggie gezähmt und jezz isser mein Haustier, hrhrhr


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

also trolli das is ja pervers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Schnell! Wieviel Zeit haben wir noch bis seine Söhne kommen?!


Ich will definitiv noch kein Vater werden und gar nicht von mehreren Kindern schoN!


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich will definitiv noch kein Vater werden und gar nicht von mehreren Kindern schoN!


Wenn er Ragnaros meint, kann man das 2 deutig sehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Birk: Keine angst Birk. Ich hab *Raggie gezähmt *und jezz isser mein *Haustier*, hrhrhr


hacker! Mein Hunter kann keine Bossgegner zähmen :<



Razyl schrieb:


> Ich will definitiv noch kein Vater werden und gar nicht von mehreren Kindern schoN!



Raggie.. äh Razyl ohne Söhne?   Kann jemand den Techniker rufen?  Wir haben hier einen Scriptfehler!!


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Razyl, der dunkle Feuerfürst... 

toller Titel oder?


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Razyl, der dunkle Homofürst...
> 
> toller Titel oder?


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Razyl, der dunkle Feuerfürst...



Ich glaube *kaum* dass ein Feuerfürst dunkel ist...  Weißt du,  Feuer ist hell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Raggie.. äh Razyl ohne Söhne?   Kann jemand den Techniker rufen?  Wir haben hier einen Scriptfehler!!


Spielt weniger WoW,tut euch allen gut^^


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

So, jezz geh ich wirklich!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Gn8    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

das ja mal kuhl
http://img26.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wayne06.gif


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spielt weniger WoW,tut euch allen gut^^


Ich hab meinen WoW-Konsum eh schon gezügelt oO  



Benji9 schrieb:


> So, jezz geh ich wirklich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Nacht.


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> So, jezz geh ich wirklich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gute nacht, du Christ


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das ja mal kuhl
> http://img26.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wayne06.gif



LOL ÄPIC


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen WoW-Konsum eh schon gezügelt oO


Noch mehr zügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

@razyl: n link in sig waäre gut...


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

naja ich kuschel mich dann auch mal unter meine spongebob decke 
gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noch mehr zügeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich spiel atm 1,  2 mal die Woche so 2 Stunden... was soll man da noch zügeln?

PS: In vollem WoW-Konsum (also sobald 3.1 kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) willst du mich nicht erleben


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das ja mal kuhl
> http://img26.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wayne06.gif


alt triffts eher^^

btw imageshack suck0rt!


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich spiel atm 1,  2 mal die Woche so 2 Stunden... was soll man da noch zügeln?
> 
> PS: In vollem WoW-Konsum (also sobald 3.1 kommt
> 
> ...


s/r/c?


----------



## Valnir Aesling (6. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> alt triffts eher^^
> 
> btw imageshack suck0rt!




nö suckt nicht wenn mans richtig verlinkt


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> s/r/c?



*?*


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> nö suckt nicht wenn mans richtig verlinkt


es is immer lahm


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *?*


Server/Race/Class


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Server/Race/Class



Tirion, Nachtelf, Krieger

Du?


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> @razyl: n link in sig waäre gut...


Ist doch nun 

@ Trolli:
danke schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2009)

kein ding


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

BTW

Welcher Film ist besser:

Kaufhauscop   oder  2F2F Neues Modell Originalteile


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> BTW
> 
> Welcher Film ist besser:
> 
> Kaufhauscop   oder  2F2F Neues Modell Originalteile


cop


----------



## Valnir Aesling (6. April 2009)

Erengrad/Hochelf/weiße Löwin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Razyl? mit wass für nem deck zockst du Bf?


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Erengrad/Hochelf/weiße Löwin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Feuer Pur :>


----------



## Valnir Aesling (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Feuer Pur :>




ich spiele schatten^^


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Tirion, Nachtelf, Krieger
> 
> Du?


[Server sag ich lieber nich]/Draenei/Todesritter


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Kann man BF noch irgendwie testen?  Hab die BETA verpennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> ich spiele schatten^^


Ich mag schatten  nicht so,hab in der Beta schon feuer Pur gespielt. Besonders geb ich meinen Juggernaut nicht her :>


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Kann man BF noch irgendwie testen?  Hab die BETA verpennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.battleforge.com/portal/site/Bat...rge/landingpage
da an der seite steht der Demo Download


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> [Server sag ich lieber nich]/Draenei/Todesritter


ich auch <33 http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...e&n=Shalora

male oder female?


----------



## Falathrim (6. April 2009)

Hmm...eigentlich wollte ich CSS nur n bischen ausprobieren nachm Download (mal wieder)

Schon wieder 2 Stunden gezockt -.-

Hallo und gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag schatten nicht so,hab in der Beta schon feuer Pur gespielt. Besonders geb ich meinen Juggernaut nicht her :>



Feuer kann doch nur Mit größe und Angriffskraft Punkten, wer taktisch vorgeht bleibt bei schatten
du kannst alles verlieren aber durch gute Taktik jedem Gefech entkommen und den Gener von Hinten aufmischen Muahaha


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Feuer kann doch nur Mit größe und Angriffskraft Punkten, wer taktisch vorgeht bleibt bei schatten
> du kannst alles verlieren aber durch gute Taktik jedem Gefech entkommen und den Gener von Hinten aufmischen Muahaha


Nicht nur,bei Feuer musst du auch aufpassen... verlierst du zu schnell viele Truppen kannste auch recht schnell hopps gehen und ende wars. Besonders der juggernaut <3 wenn du den auf den Feld hast,hast du einen mächtigen Vorteil :>


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich auch <33 http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...e&n=Shalora
> 
> male oder female?


fem, die mänlichens ehen (meiner meinung nach) schei*e aus^^)


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.battleforge.com/portal/site/Bat...rge/landingpage
> da an der seite steht der Demo Download



Arrigatou  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht nur,bei Feuer musst du auch aufpassen... verlierst du zu schnell viele Truppen kannste auch recht schnell hopps gehen und ende wars. Besonders der juggernaut <3 wenn du den auf den Feld hast,hast du einen mächtigen Vorteil :>




der ist overpowered die Keatur ich versuche den möglchst zu meiden und wenn ihn zu meinen Gebäuden zu zwingen da knickt auch der ein^^


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> der ist overpowered die Keatur ich versuche den möglchst zu meiden und wenn ihn zu meinen Gebäuden zu zwingen da knickt auch der ein^^


Ich hab den immer 3 mal auf den Feld :> Und immer 5 oder 6 Feuertänzerinnen das ist dann heftig,aber ich mag eh den PvE teil mehr.


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Razyl, wer is das eigentlich auf deinem ICQ-Bild?


----------



## Valnir Aesling (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab den immer 3 mal auf den Feld :> Und immer 5 oder 6 Feuertänzerinnen das ist dann heftig,aber ich mag eh den PvE teil mehr.




In 12er Gruppen sind meistens die Hälfte Idioten  deswegen zocke ich die nie ohne mindestens 2 Kumpels die mitzocken. Battleforge ist nicht grad einseigerfreundlich das mag sein aber wa ich da schon gesehen hab^^


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Razyl, wer is das eigentlich auf deinem ICQ-Bild?


Meine Freundin?
@ Valnir:
Naja Battleforge ist wirklich nichts für RTS neulinge,der schwierigkeitsgrad ist doch schon recht zackig am Anfang.Und klar 12-er MIssionen mit nur Randoms ist recht schwer. Ich sollte mir auch maln Clan oder etwas suchen. Langsam nervts wenn man nur Idioten findet für die 2.er missionen :/


----------



## Valnir Aesling (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meine Freundin?




keine angst dass man dich für ne Frau hält? gibt ja so perverse die adden einen...


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meine Freundin?


Ah ok, Qualli ist nur eher mähsig(also das pic, nich deine freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> keine angst dass man dich für ne Frau hält? gibt ja so perverse die adden einen...


Nö,bisher nicht. Und ich schau mir jeden an der mich adden will,bisher wurden alle abgelehnt die ich net kannte xD

@ Hunter: kommt von ICQ,der Uploader musste das runterskalieren deshalb recht verpixelt und kleiner...:/


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,bisher nicht. Und ich schau mir jeden an der mich adden will,bisher wurden alle abgelehnt die ich net kannte xD
> 
> @ Hunter: kommt von ICQ,der Uploader musste das runterskalieren deshalb recht verpixelt und kleiner...:/


kk^^


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> kk^^


Aber Bilder von ihr hab ich schon länger drinne,jetzt fragst du erst o_O?


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ah ok, Qualli ist nur eher mähsig*(also das pic, nich deine freundin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



\0/


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber Bilder von ihr hab ich schon länger drinne,jetzt fragst du erst o_O?


is mir jetzt erst aufgefallen...


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> \0/


vorsicht>nachsicht


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> is mir jetzt erst aufgefallen...


Lol^^

@ Birk:
hmm?


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

ich fühle mich müde...


----------



## Valnir Aesling (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meine Freundin?
> @ Valnir:
> Naja Battleforge ist wirklich nichts für RTS neulinge,der schwierigkeitsgrad ist doch schon recht zackig am Anfang.Und klar 12-er MIssionen mit nur Randoms ist recht schwer. Ich sollte mir auch maln Clan oder etwas suchen. Langsam nervts wenn man nur Idioten findet für die 2.er missionen :/




Das Problem ist das man Ingame keinen Clan gründen kann und somit auf Xfire angewiesen ist:>
achja wennde deinen guten Clan findest sag mir Bescheid^^


----------



## Valnir Aesling (6. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ich fühle mich müde...




dann gehe in dein Pookemon Bett


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das man Ingame keinen Clan gründen kann und somit auf Xfire angewiesen ist:>
> achja wennde deinen guten Clan findest sag mir Bescheid^^


Noch ist es nicht möglich sowas zu gründen,aber mit eine der nächsten Contentpatches soll es dann gehen. Und erstmal nen Clan finden... das dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> dann gehe in dein Pookemon Bett


nö, is zu klein...


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> nö, is zu klein...


Dann in dein Huntermoon bett!


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann in dein Huntermoon bett!


jo, naxcht


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

So ich verabschiede mich auch mal,ich geh jetzt schlafen.
Nacht euch,schlaft gut :>


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Gut Nacht ihr 2


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2009)

noch kurz das teil zu ende hören, dann bin ich auch weg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Jo.. Abmarsch!

Verzieht euch doch alle damit ich endlich in Ruhe Selbstgespräche führen kann :>


----------



## riesentrolli (6. April 2009)

k


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Bin ich jetzt allein? 

*links und rechts schau*


----------



## Manitu2007 (6. April 2009)

nich ganz ich bin noch da


----------



## RomanGV1 (6. April 2009)

lalala...und so..


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Naja.. der Thread ist mal wieder zu.. am Ende bin ich dann doch immer allein :<


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Let the Spam beginn!


Edit: Yeah mit Eröffnungspost umgeblättert, jetzt bin ich imba !!!!111


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Let the Spam beginn!
> 
> 
> Edit: Yeah mit Eröffnungspost umgeblättert, jetzt bin ich imba !!!!111


A) Spamen tun wir nicht
b) Nein du bist nicht imba,sonst müssten wir dich Fixen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> A) Spamen tun wir nicht
> b) Nein du bist nicht imba,sonst müssten wir dich Fixen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab einen Deathknight!  DKs werden nicht gefixt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Deathknight!  DKs werden nicht gefixt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ihh wow geh weg


----------



## mookuh (6. April 2009)

abend


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

ruhe Razyl!


moin moin ^^^


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihh wow geh weg



Wie kann man nur in einem buffedforum sein und dabei WoW nicht mögen?

buffed.de war mal eine reine WoW-Seite... vergiss das nicht!


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur in einem buffedforum sein und dabei WoW nicht mögen?


Weil es hier auch um andere MMO´s geht? Ich spiel wow seit anfang des Jahre nichtmehr,da Wotlk mir absolut gar nicht gefällt.

@ Raheema: 
Abend,sei du doch ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Mookuh:
abend


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

kann auch sien weil Razyl früher gespielt hat jetzt aber nicht mehr


----------



## Kono (shat) (6. April 2009)

meine kuh ist wieder da. juhu


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Und, was treibt ihr so?


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

ich mag küge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Und, was treibt ihr so?


Nichts


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nichts



Lüge!  Ich kann bezeugen, dass du dich hier rumtreibst!


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

oh man birk -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Lüge!  Ich kann bezeugen, dass du dich hier rumtreibst!


Ahja,und weiter? Und nimm mal weniger von deinen Drogen o-O


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

JAA DAS IST MEIN LETZER POST DANN HABE ICH 700!!!! ICH BIN SO GUT!!!!!! 



Razyl sie leiste ich weis das du mehr hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Razyl sie leiste ich weis das du mehr hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab jetzt erst bei deinen Titel "möpse" gelesen... o-O
Und gz^^


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja,und weiter? Und nimm mal weniger von deinen Drogen o-O



Ich nehme keine Drogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt erst bei deinen Titel "möpse" gelesen... o-O
> Und gz^^





da steht Möpe du horst!


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich nehme keine Drogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann hör auf mit WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das schadet auch nur *g*


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann hör auf mit WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



No way

Fang du doch wieder damit an


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

naja ein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> No way
> 
> Fang du doch wieder damit an


Nö,ich spiele derzeit genug andere Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WoW werd ich nie wieder spielen


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,ich spiele derzeit genug andere Spiele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das haben schon viele behauptet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

stimmt und haben wieder angefangen ^^


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das haben schon viele behauptet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß nichtmal mehr das PW meines Accounts. Ich spiel lieber HDRO und Battleforge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Nabend
fast habe ich euch vergessen


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich weiß nichtmal mehr das PW meines Accounts.



Dann wissen wir jetzt, warum du nicht mehr spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

wie ist Battel dings denn so? kenn das gar nicht


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Abend Skatero


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Dann wissen wir jetzt, warum du nicht mehr spielst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab es nachdem ich beschlossen habe nie wieder WoW zu spielen geändert... 

@ Raheema: Drück auf meine Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ SkaterO: abend


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

HI SkaterO 


wir liefern uns ein Feettes battel in Forenspile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hoffe das ich heute noch 800 einträge kriege


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

muss man sich das downloaden oder wie?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Ich schaffe noch meine 3000 heute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> muss man sich das downloaden oder wie?


Kaufen,45 Euro und du hast die Vollversion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst nur ne Demo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> muss man sich das downloaden oder wie?


Die Demo ja



Skatero schrieb:


> Ich schaffe noch meine 3000 heute.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das bezweifle ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

jung dasi st viel geld ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

hallo


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> jung dasi st viel geld ^^


Och... geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

hmm naja ^^ 


man das geht gut hab mich den einträgen ^^ im Foren spiele und heir ^^ bin dann erstz mal NFS carbon spieln bis gleich!


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

das ist gar nicht viel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Naja bei mir geht BF dieses Monat auf keinen Fall.. WoW ist dieses Monat wieder fällig, das hat Vorrang


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

^^ mal gucken mal die Demo angucken


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Mach doch eine Pause.


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

Ich?


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ^^ mal gucken mal die Demo angucken


Viel spaß beim Downloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mach doch eine Pause.



Wie gesagt - WoW hat Vorrang


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

ist das groß?

naja wie gesagt eben NFS carbon spielen bis gleich!


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Nein Birk


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ist das groß?
> 
> naja wie gesagt eben NFS carbon spielen bis gleich!


2,3 GB,der client lädt aber recht schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Birk:
RL hat vorrang


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

nabend


----------



## chopi (6. April 2009)

/me hat jetzt wieder Ps und Flash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. Moin.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nabend


Abend Tabuno

Abend Chopi


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Birk:
> RL hat vorrang



.. und nach RL kommt WoW


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> /me hat jetzt wieder Ps und Flash
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was hast du?


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> .. und nach RL kommt WoW


Nicht zwingend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Er hat Ps und Flash


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir schon

Und jetzt Schluss mit dem Thema WoW... ich werd genau so wenig aufhören wie du wieder anfangen wirst...



Skatero schrieb:


> Er hat Ps und Flash



Und was ist das bitte?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Öhm Playstation und Flashboy.


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Öhm Playstation und Flashboy.



Flashboy?  Noch nie gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Öhm Playstation und Flashboy.


Interessant


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Sehr interessant.


----------



## chopi (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Und was ist das bitte?


Sie,mein Herr,sind ein kleiner Noob *g*

Ps -> Photoshop.
Flash -> ...Flash.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Da habe ich mich ja geirrt. :O


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Da habe ich mich ja geirrt. :O


Buh du Lusche!


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Kann passieren.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Buh du Lusche!


Tötet ihn!


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Wieso bist du schon lv 8? :O


----------



## chopi (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Tötet ihn!


Möge zuerst der die Killing Spree anzetteln,der selbst ohne Kill dasteht...oder so ähnlich,les die Bibel nicht sehr oft.


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Sie,mein Herr,sind ein kleiner Noob *g*
> 
> Ps -> Photoshop.
> Flash -> ...Flash.



Och..  Macromedia Flash...  das verwende ich ja selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso bist du schon lv 8? :O


Guck dir mal meine Pupils an ( meine Sklaven ). Wie gesagt bald werde ich die Weltherrschaft an mich reißen.
Will ja eig in Steves Clan, hoffentlich ist bald wieder Platz, wenn nicht wird nen Buffedclan eröffnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Tabuno, wieso hast du soviel Pupils?


----------



## chopi (6. April 2009)

Ihr wollt mir doch nicht weißmachen,das ihr alle dieses neue Browserspiel spielt oder?


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Guck dir mal meine Pupils an ( meine Sklaven ). Wie gesagt bald werde ich die Weltherrschaft an mich reißen.
> Will ja eig in Steves Clan, hoffentlich ist bald wieder Platz, wenn nicht wird nen Buffedclan eröffnet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh gott... Stevinho... omfg


----------



## Zorkal (6. April 2009)

Ich würd den Link mal auf 4chan posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Tabuno, wieso hast du soviel Pupils?


Weil die alle wie verrückt auf meinen Typen klicken. ( meine Sig)
Naja, ist ja auch gut so.


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

hilfe? so ibn wieter zoggen ^^ wurde garade von der Polizei gefasst -.-


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ihr wollt mir doch nicht weißmachen,das ihr alle dieses neue Browserspiel spielt oder?


Doch, ich bin süchtig. Oo


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Du schwein... verdammter Imageshackbildlink -.- ich kanns nicht blocken!


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du schwein... verdammter Imageshackbildlink -.- ich kanns nicht blocken!


Haste dir so gedacht, ne? Meinen kleinen süßen Charakter so zu blocken, tz!


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Ich könnte es machen aber dann seh ich nur kein anderes Bild mehr von Imageshack...

Obwohl... schlecht wäre es nicht... Das Ding lädt eh nur beschissen langsam... drecksserver...


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Haste dir so gedacht, ne? Meinen kleinen süßen Charakter so zu blocken, tz!


So seite + Bild geblockt ha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (6. April 2009)

Das Bild von Tabunu hab ich auch shcon längst geblockt. Ehrlich gesagt,hab ich auch auf einen Link gehofft,der alle aufeinmal auslöscht *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Geblockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Argh.... ich bin gerade etwas genervt...

Es geht um einen Bekannten von mir.. der ist 14.. 
Er hat sich in eine 24 Jährige verliebt..  und ihr das auch gestanden..  nur.. die Schl...   will ihm keinen Korb geben und weicht immer nur aus...  
Er macht sich jetzt natürlich immernoch Hoffnungen...   aber als ich versucht habe mit der Kuh zu reden, ist sie einfach off gegangen...

Gottverdammte .....   Was soll ich nur mit meinem Bekannten machen?  Er hört einfach nicht auf mich...


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Geblockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich block gleich dein hässliches Star Trek Teil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Argh.... ich bin gerade etwas genervt...
> 
> Es geht um einen Bekannten von mir.. der ist 14..
> Er hat sich in eine 24 Jährige verliebt..  und ihr das auch gestanden..  nur.. die Schl...   will ihm keinen Korb geben und weicht immer nur aus...
> ...


igitt.


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

hallo Menscheit. na? Seid ihr euch wieder am selber umbringen?


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hallo Menscheit. na? Seid ihr euch wieder am selber umbringen?


nö, ned wirklich.


----------



## chopi (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Argh.... ich bin gerade etwas genervt...
> 
> Es geht um einen Bekannten von mir.. der ist 14..
> Er hat sich in eine 24 Jährige verliebt..  und ihr das auch gestanden..  nur.. die Schl...   will ihm keinen Korb geben und weicht immer nur aus...
> ...


Wann hattest du noch gleich Geburtstag?


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich block gleich dein hässliches Star Trek Teil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mach doch! Mach doch!



Benji9 schrieb:


> hallo Menscheit. na? Seid ihr euch wieder am selber umbringen?



Hier ist nur ein kümmerlicher Rest...


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hallo Menscheit. na? Seid ihr euch wieder am selber umbringen?


Ne, aber blocken alle mein Bildchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Birk: Wenn er nicht auf dich hört und die Frau auch nicht, kannste nur eins tun.

Ihm Beistehen und sein Leid teilen in der Zeit seiner grössten Not...


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ne, aber blocken alle mein Bildchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


außer ich.


----------



## chopi (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Birk: Wenn er nicht auf dich hört und die Frau auch nicht, kannste nur eins tun.
> 
> *Ihn auslachen*


Fix'd,die Welt hat schon zuviele nette Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> außer ich.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

omg mir is grad aufgefallen das ich graue pupillen hab Oo gabs '92 noch keine farbe Oo

damit ich auch was sag was total WAYNE is

lg


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kannste mich mal aufklären, warum die das blocken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Du weisst, Chopi, dass du mich mit dieser Ausage beleidigst? Wenn ja, report.

Wenn nein, hast du aus dem Leben nichts gelernt...


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> omg mir is grad aufgefallen das ich graue pupillen hab Oo gabs '92 noch keine farbe Oo
> 
> damit ich auch was sag was total WAYNE is
> 
> lg


Das dir das schon jetzt einfällt...^^
@ Anduris ka ich habs heute schön mit Paint ausgeschnitten und so. War schon stolz auf meine Meisterleistung und jetzt sowas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Weil es gefährlich ist.


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wann hattest du noch gleich Geburtstag?


Am 26.9 werd ich 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tabuno schrieb:


> Ne, aber blocken alle mein Bildchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benji9 schrieb:


> Birk: Wenn er nicht auf dich hört und die Frau auch nicht, kannste nur eins tun.
> 
> Ihm Beistehen und sein Leid teilen in der Zeit seiner grössten Not...



Das tu ich ohnehin schon die ganze Zeit...  ich versuche nur irgendwie sein "Leiden" zu beenden...


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn nein, hast du aus dem Leben nichts gelernt...



Die Geschichte lehrt die Menschen, daß die Geschichte die Menschen nichts lehrt.

Ghandi


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil es gefährlich ist.


Auf was beziehst du das jetzt?


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

ne ich hab voll die farbenwechselnden Pupillen ... bei meinem gaaanz alten Personalausweiß ('97) stand noch Blaue Augen drin, mit 14('06) jahren hatt ich noch gründe Pupillen drinstehn, und jetzt fällt mir auf das ich aufeinma graue hab Oo

lg


----------



## chopi (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du weisst, Chopi, dass du mich mit dieser Ausage beleidigst? Wenn ja, report.


Hm...wie genau hab ich dich jetzt beleidigt? 
Genauso könnte ich sagen,du hast mich beleidigt,indem du dich durch meine Aussage beleidigt gefühlt hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich hab ich im Leben was gelernt,z.b.,das 50Liter Milch auf einmal nicht gesund sein können.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Na der ist schon lv 8.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Na der ist schon lv 8.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bald Level 9. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Wenn du lv 10 bist, muss ich dich blocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber du musst ein Buffedclan machen.


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Kann man auch gegen dich kämpfen, ohne sich anzumelden?

ich hab kein Bock auf son Kram, aber will dier Lvl'n helfen.


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Auf was beziehst du das jetzt?


bestimmt auf dein bildchen.^^


----------



## Lillyan (6. April 2009)

Dafür dass es alle nervt redet ihr schon wieder viel zu lang darüber :>


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Mich nervt es ja nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Verdammt!  Ich bin viel zu nett und sozial für den Titel "Chaos-Prinz" !!

Als Strafe muss ich mich jetzt auspeitschen und ein paar Hühner opfern!


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Schon 2 Mods (so weit ich weiss) die mitmachen.
hrhrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Alle die mein Bild blocken hier hört euch das an! -.-

@ Benji man muss sich nichtmal richtig anmelden... kann sich nur nen pw machen aber ohne email oder so


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dafür dass es alle nervt redet ihr schon wieder viel zu lang darüber :>


mich nervts auch nicht, warum auch.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

btw: bin level 9 und hab so ne neue dreckswaffe bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Soo auch mal hier wieder was posten:
wie gehts euch allen eigentlich so?^^


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Würdest du eigentlich jedes mal ein Xp bekommen, wenn ich ein Pupil bei dir mache?


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Wer hat das Spiel eigentlich zu buffed.de gebracht?


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Beschissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Würdest du eigentlich jedes mal ein Xp bekommen, wenn ich ein Pupil bei dir mache?



Funktioniert pro IP-Adresse 1 mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Würdest du eigentlich jedes mal ein Xp bekommen, wenn ich ein Pupil bei dir mache?


Nur einmal.
@ Anduris ka eig Steve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Alle die mein Bild blocken hier hört euch das an! -.-


*IMBA!*


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

There's too many men, too many people
Making too many problems


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Razyl: Mir gehts gut. Muss aber duschen gehen, kann dann aber nicht mehr den thread verfolgen -.-  Zudem habe ich mich über Inzest ausgelassen ^^Könnt ihr nachlesen... haben aber sicher chon alle gemacht.


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Alle die mein Bild blocken hier hört euch das an! -.-
> 
> @ Benji man muss sich nichtmal richtig anmelden... kann sich nur nen pw machen aber ohne email oder so



Igitt!! TECHNO!!

Zum Glück hab ich dein Bild nicht geblockt! :>


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich dein Bild nicht geblockt! :>


Lol, darauf wollt ich nicht hinaus, ich mag nämlich Techno. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Soo auch mal hier wieder was posten:
> wie gehts euch allen eigentlich so?^^


gut, morgen ferien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Lol, darauf wollt ich nicht hinaus, ich mag nämlich Techno.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mag kein Techno,hab dein Video nicht angedrückt und blocke trotzdem dein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5008438/Spiderbait_Black_Betty

bei welchem spiel isset dabei ? ^^

lg


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

!VS!


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

Disturbed, obwohls ne knappe sache is

lg


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Los! Ab in den Youtube-Thread mit euch! Hier haben die Videos wenig zu suchen^^


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Nein das war eine Frage.


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Für mich ganz klar Disturbed.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

Bin ich der einzige der bei diesen ganzen Titeln für bestimmte Produkte irgendwie nachdenklich wird. Ich mein diese ganzen VOLKS-blabla (zb. VOLKS-ARZNEI) die von der BILD(?) kommen. Ich muss da immer an den Kommunismus denken :/

lg


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Allein schon wegen dem Video  Disturbed! 

Find ich auch musikalisch besser


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der bei diesen ganzen Titeln für bestimmte Produkte irgendwie nachdenklich wird. Ich mein diese ganzen VOLKS-blabla (zb. VOLKS-ARZNEI) die von der BILD(?) kommen. Ich muss da immer an den Kommunismus denken :/
> 
> lh


BILD halt...


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

mich gruselts da, aber diese farbgebung rot weis schwarz sind irgendwie farben die an das gegenteil erinnern

lg


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

"Bild dir deine Meinung"


-.-


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats *hust*

Bin ich nicht gut?


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats *hust*
> 
> Bin ich nicht gut?


Nein bist du nicht o_O


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats *hust*
> 
> Bin ich nicht gut?


Du spammst ja auch wie verrückt im Spieleforum...


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats *hust*
> 
> Bin ich nicht gut?


nö


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Du spammst ja auch wie verrückt im Spieleforum...


Ich bin spielesüchtig. q.O


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

"mehr als 60 mio. Menschen leiden an der Schweren Neurologischen Krankheit "BILD". Helfen Sie diesen Menschen wieder selber denken zu können und nicht weiter zu Verdummen. Kaufen sie den "Standard" und helfen Sie damit Menschen wieder ein Soziales und Normales leben führen zu können" 

Hat meine Deutschlehrerin als Wallpaper xD

lg


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö


jo endlich brille mach ma stimmung :X


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin spielesüchtig. q.O


Tjo... werd davon mal los!


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo endlich brille mach ma stimmung :X


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2IU-KXIiPg


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

Achja 

Seether - Remedy



\m/

lg


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo endlich brille mach ma stimmung :X


Das issn Witz. Brille und Stimmung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Ich versuche es ja, aber es ist so schwierig.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Ich mach heute Parteeeeey. Machst du heute Parteeeeeeeeey?


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Ich bin in der Top 5! o.O


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor:
Das video ist in deinen land oder deiner Domain nicht vefügbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Ja du Spammer.


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich mach heute Parteeeeey. Machst du heute Parteeeeeeeeey?



Ist es eine Party wenn man alleine ist, Musik hört und sauft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann ja


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja du Spammer.


Skatero ich krieg immer mehr Pupils. ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ist es eine Party wenn man alleine ist, Musik hört und sauft?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wer wirklich alleine "säuft" sollte sich gedanken machen :S


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

HAHA Razyl in Österreich wär dir das nich passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

gibt tolles neues forenspiel. 
das heißt Kennenlernspiel.
mal vorbei schauen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Bist du noch in einem anderen Forum aktiv?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> HAHA Razyl in Österreich wär dir das nich passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


In der Schweiz auch nicht!

Mit doppelpost...


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bist du noch in einem anderen Forum aktiv?


Nope, nur in Buffed und habs im SchülerVZ gepostet aber da sind nur 23 in der Gruppe oder so.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> HAHA Razyl in Österreich wär dir das nich passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was interessiert mich bitte sehr Österreich? Ich komm so oder so an meine musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4772012/Seether_Remedy

hier für die deutschen naps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> gibt tolles neues forenspiel.
> das heißt Kennenlernspiel.
> mal vorbei schauen!
> 
> ...



Das hab ich erstellt !   Wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bist du noch in einem anderen Forum aktiv?


ich nicht.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Nope, nur in Buffed und habs im SchülerVZ gepostet aber da sind nur 23 in der Gruppe oder so.


Poste mal da mein Brute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sag einfach das bist auch du.^^


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das hab ich erstellt !   Wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber die Idee ist geklaut.

-.- ich poste zu schnell

Wtf... du hast 151 Pupils


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Poste mal da mein Brute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol, naja man muss halt übertreiben meinen imba charakter als sig zu machen und so dann klicken au genug drauf undn paar spasten blockens auch natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das hab ich erstellt !   Wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo, good job!


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4772012/Seether_Remedy
> 
> hier für die deutschen naps
> 
> ...


Nö,ich schaus mir trotzdem nicht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> aber die Idee ist *geklaut.*
> 
> -.- ich poste zu schnell
> 
> Wtf... du hast 151 Pupils



Beweise!!??


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Du weisst, das Brute posten Werbung ist, oder?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Man ich bin immer noch lv 4.

Ich könnte ein Youtubevideo machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,ich schaus mir trotzdem nicht an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tjo verpasste was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du weisst, das Brute posten Werbung ist, oder?


Es hat ja niemand ein Brute gepostet.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du weisst, das Brute posten Werbung ist, oder?


Ich poste hier gar nix und außerdem ist das lächerlich weil meine Signatur FETTE werbung ist


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> tjo verpasste was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nichts wichtiges... nichts was ich brauch zum überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich poste hier gar nix und außerdem ist das lächerlich weil meine Signatur FETTE werbung ist


Ihh werbung!


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Razyl, in deiner Sig ist auch Werbung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihh werbung!


sie haben 3 gelbe bananen gewählt


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihh werbung!


aber du mit deinem battleforge^^
btw: weißt du wer das mit den regenreifen gesagt hat für kimi? schumacher haha xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich poste hier gar nix und außerdem ist das lächerlich weil meine Signatur FETTE werbung ist



Freu dich depp doch das du wenigstens die verdammte kacke in deine drecks Signatur packen kannst!


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aber du mit deinem battleforge^^
> btw: weißt du wer das mit den regenreifen gesagt hat für kimi? schumacher haha xD


Jeder macht Fehler und ein Versuch war es wert... ich finde daran nichts schlimmes o_O es hätte auch genau anders laufen können von daher...


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Freu dich depp doch das du wenigstens die verdammte kacke in deine drecks Signatur packen kannst!


Nicht beleidigend werden mein Freundchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

omg heut hab ich echt die geilste verarsche ever gehört 

"Deine mutter schmeißt mit Orangen und schreit: "Pikachu, Donnerblitz !!""

also die werden auch immer einfallsreicher ^^

lg


----------



## Lillyan (6. April 2009)

Und jetzt kommen wir mal wieder runter....

auch wenn hier der Nachtschwärmer ist gehören Sachen wie Spast, Depp und andere Beleidigungen/Provokationen hier nicht hin.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jeder macht Fehler und ein Versuch war es wert... ich finde daran nichts schlimmes o_O es hätte auch genau anders laufen können von daher...


Jep, die Punkteausbeute war ja eh nich so doll....


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommen wir mal wieder runter....
> 
> auch wenn hier der Nachtschwärmer ist gehören Sachen wie Spast, Depp und andere Beleidigungen/Provokationen hier nicht hin.




Genau!  Schäm dich Selor!


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Jep, die Punkteausbeute war ja eh nich so doll....


Und Ecclestone war ja an den ganzen Desaster schuld... wo er genau wusste das dann der Regen kommt verlegt er das Rennen 2h Zurück... sowas beklopptes :/


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Genau!  Schäm dich Selor!


Tabuno hat ebenfalls mit beleidigt... mit Spast


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Aber er ist gefährlich.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tabuno hat ebenfalls mit beleidigt... mit Spast


Petze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn ichs beleidige mein ichs doch nicht ernst bin doch a ganz lieber
und ja das mit dem rennen um 2h zurück legen war auch dumm aber nett gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Genau!  Schäm dich Selor!



Warum? Sich darüber beschweren das man das Zeug überhaupt irgendwo hinpacken darf? Ich mein... Hallo?


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Petze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lilly hat dich auch mit Spast gemeint nehme ich mal an..

Nett gemeint... naja... Ecclestone hat eh einen oben weg^^


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum? Sich darüber beschweren das man das Zeug überhaupt irgendwo hinpacken darf? Ich mein... Hallo?


Es nervt aber keinen, falls so ein Thread existiert oder kommt hier irgendwer zu schaden? Waynes nicht interessiert muss ja auch nicht draufklicken oder kanns wie ihr blocken... Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Lillyan (6. April 2009)

Mir egal wie es gemeint ist.... grade bei Worten wie "Spast" sollte man mal überlegen wo es herkommt, bevor man sie benutzt. Lustig ist daran dann gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum? Sich darüber beschweren das man das Zeug überhaupt irgendwo hinpacken darf? Ich mein... Hallo?



Das meinte ich nicht.. ich meinte die Art, wie du es getan hast..


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Es nervt aber keinen, falls so ein Thread existiert oder kommt hier irgendwer zu schaden? Waynes nicht interessiert muss ja auch nicht draufklicken oder kanns wie ihr blocken... Wo ist das Problem?


Wenn ein Thread zu einen browserspiel aufgemacht wird,und der würde stehen bleiben was denkste was dann im Forum loswär? Diese Threads,zu Browserspielwerbung sind großer mist... genauso wie die Browsergames selber


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Sie vergeuden wertvolle Zeit. Hab selber Ikariam, Space-Pioneers und die Stämme gespielt.

es war komplette zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> genauso wie die Browsergames selber


find ich auch!


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn ein Thread zu einen browserspiel aufgemacht wird,und der würde stehen bleiben was denkste was dann im Forum loswär? Diese Threads,zu Browserspielwerbung sind großer mist... genauso wie die Browsergames selber


Ich find sie lustig... naja jedem das seine ist ja auch eigentlich egal oder?
Zeitverschwendung? Man muss so gut wie nie online sein bei mybrute.^^


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Spass != Zeitverschwendung
Und bei diesem Spiel, muss man sich eigentlich nur etwa für 5 Min einloggen und fertig. (3 Kämpfe sonst nichts.)


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sie vergeuden wertvolle Zeit. Hab selber Ikariam, Space-Pioneers und die Stämme gespielt.
> 
> es war komplette zeitverschwendung.



Videospiele jeglicher Art sind sowieso nur Zeitverschwendung.. oder wirst du bezahlt, wenn du einen Endboss besiegt hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie sind genau für das da.. um die Zeit zu vertreiben, mit etwas das einem Spaß macht 


(Gut.. Ausnahmen.. im Profispiel-Bereich.. wovon hier wohl keiner dabei ist.. gibt es.. aber sonst)


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Spass != Zeitverschwendung


Aso k, hatte ich vergessen. :l Das leben ist Harte Arbeit! nix Spaß hier...


----------



## Huntermoon (6. April 2009)

n abend


----------



## Lillyan (6. April 2009)

Threads zu Browserspielen in denen man seinen Char "bewerben" kann wird es nicht geben. Dafür gibt es mindestens 2 Gründe:
1. Zu hohe Flamegefahr. Die Spiele-Befürworter können ja nicht mal in dem Thread ohne Beleidigungen mit den Gegnern reden und umgekehrt.
2. Es gibt zu viele Browsergames. Wenn wir nun für jedes Spiel einen Thread offen lassen würden würde das Forum nur noch auch solchen Werbethreads bestehen (und ein, dafür wird es kein Unterforum geben).


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Spass != Zeitverschwendung


Das ganze leben is ne Zeitverschwendung, am Ende stirbt man sowieso ...

lg


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

sind hier Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Fans anwesend?


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Das ganze leben is ne Zeitverschwendung, am Ende stirbt man sowieso ...
> 
> lg


I loled und ja du hast ja recht Lilli


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

bei den von mir aufgezählten Spielen , haben mir nur Spass gemacht, wegen der Illusion von Macht und Reichtum im Spiel.

WoW macht mir auch nicht mehr Spass. Aber das wars mir Wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei den Browserspieln wars mir nicht wert...


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> sind hier Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Fans anwesend?


nö



Tabuno schrieb:


> *I lol'd*



So macht man das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Das ganze leben is ne Zeitverschwendung, am Ende stirbt man sowieso ...
> 
> lg


Ey mach mir keine Angst!


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Das ganze leben is ne Zeitverschwendung, am Ende stirbt man sowieso ...
> 
> lg


schöne einstellung!


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Das ganze leben is ne Zeitverschwendung, am Ende stirbt man sowieso ...
> 
> lg



Richtig!


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Wenn ihr das alle so seht könnt ihr mich ja auch meine Browserspiele spielen lassen. :l


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Wer von euch hatten die Brille so verärgert? los raus mit der Sprache! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Ich sehs kommen in  Bild:

"Selbstmörder wurde animiert von Killerspiele-Spieler"


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Aber du hast zu viele Pupils.


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das alle so seht könnt ihr mich ja auch meine Browserspiele spielen lassen. :l


jo, aber nicht mit dem internet explorer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> jo, aber nicht mit dem internet explorer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich spiel mit dem Mozilla Firefox, keine Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und ich hab nicht mal ADblock + weil ich so faul bin. :>
@ Skater hoffentlich heute noch Level 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich sehs kommen in  Bild:
> 
> "Selbstmörder wurde animiert von Killerspiele-Spieler"


neee

"Killerspiele-Spieler wurde von Killerspiele-Spielern in einem Killerspiele-Spieler-Forum zum Selbstmord animiert"

immer schön oft Killerspiel reinbringen damits dramatischer wirkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und NEIN ich will mich ned umbringen, ich hab en schönes leben ^^

lg


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich spiel mit dem Mozilla Firefox, keine Angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dein bild spricht dafür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Dann sind wir ja alle froh... glaub ich.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja alle froh... *glaub ich.*


Und schon liegst du falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja alle froh... glaub ich.


Glauben kann man in der Kirche, aber nicht im buffed Forum. :O


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Bin bei den Top-Verfassern schon auf Seite 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Platz 1, geht nicht mehr lange. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bin bei den Top-Verfassern schon auf Seite 3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Glaubst auch nur du... da ist noch minas ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bin bei den Top-Verfassern schon auf Seite 3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bis du platz 1 bist ist hier ausser dir eh keiner mehr aktiv


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Schnaussse hier! Ich kann Glauben woooo ich will *lall*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Schnaussse hier! Ich kann Glauben woooo ich will *lall*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na dann kiff mal net so viel diggah
*lol*


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Brille postet nur um mich zu ärgern. Ich mag dich net.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Schnaussse hier! Ich kann Glauben woooo ich will *lall*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ruhe du Christ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Brille postet nur um mich zu ärgern. Ich mag dich net.


tjoa pech


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> na dann kiff mal net so viel *diggah*
> *lol*


Hör auf damit... da ist der verliebte komsiche Forentroll schon nervig genug mit den mist...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. April 2009)

brree


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

razyl rrrrreimt sich auf rrrrrassist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir is so seltsam...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> razyl rrrrreimt sich auf rrrrrassist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nimm weniger Drogen und dir gehts wieder besser


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nimm weniger Drogen und dir gehts wieder besser


oder nimm mehr und wir werden dich sicher vermissen...


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Kranke scheiße... 29 Grad im Zimmer... boah :/


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> razyl rrrrreimt sich auf rrrrrassist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



können sich die wörter nicht nur am ende reimen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Um es nochmal klar zu machen.

<-- noch nie geraucht.
<-- noch nie Alkohol (Bier unso) getrunken 
<-- noch nie Drogen genommen


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Um es nochmal klar zu machen.
> 
> <-- noch nie geraucht.
> <-- noch nie Alkohol (Bier unso) getrunken
> <-- noch nie Drogen genommen


Hmm ok,wie du meinst


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Um es nochmal klar zu machen.
> 
> <-- noch nie geraucht.
> <-- noch nie Alkohol (Bier unso) getrunken
> <-- noch nie Drogen genommen


1.+2. sind auch drogen, nur halt legale.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Um es nochmal klar zu machen.
> 
> <-- noch nie geraucht.
> <-- noch nie Alkohol (Bier unso) getrunken
> <-- noch nie Drogen genommen



magst du irgendwann auch mal papst werden? ^^


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Benji9 sei doch bitte ruhig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Um es nochmal klar zu machen.
> 
> <-- noch nie geraucht.
> <-- noch nie Alkohol (Bier unso) getrunken
> <-- noch nie Drogen genommen


lol leider /sign


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Um es nochmal klar zu machen.
> 
> <-- noch nie geraucht.
> <-- noch nie Alkohol (Bier unso) getrunken
> <-- noch nie Drogen genommen


/sign :O


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol leider /sign


Wieso leider? o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso leider? o_O


tabuno will auch ma so kewl sein wie die anderen und rauchen/trinken/kiffen!


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

I know Brille. Dacht aber, dass ihr schon wisst, was ich mit Drogen meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Smileys die ich setze sind nur zur belustigung hier, oder um klar zu machen, dass es ironisch gemeint war^^


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Alkohol + Rauchen = Drogen
Mefisthor, da stimmt was bei dir nicht.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. April 2009)

<raucher
<kiffer
<säufer

boaaah bin ich keeeeewl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tabuno will auch ma so kewl sein wie die anderen und rauchen/trinken/kiffen!


<3


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tabuno will auch ma so kewl sein wie die anderen und rauchen/trinken/kiffen!


So wie du?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Also geraucht hat eh schon jeder, entweder aktiv oder passiv.


----------



## Odilion (6. April 2009)

es geht das gerücht rum hier gibts drogen? :>


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso leider? o_O


weil iwie jeder mal an ner kippe zieht oder nen schluck von nem bier nimmt. würd ich mal sagen...


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also geraucht hat eh schon jeder, entweder aktiv oder passiv.


Leider,extrem leider schon aktiv...


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Um es nochmal klar zu machen.
> 
> <-- noch nie geraucht.
> <-- noch nie Alkohol (Bier unso) getrunken
> <-- noch nie *harte* Drogen genommen



zufrieden ??

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So wie du?


klaaar!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> klaaar!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Solange es dir gefällt ist es ja ok...
Nur wielange das deine Freundin mitmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> zufrieden ??
> 
> lg


nein!
Schreib "illegal" hin.


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Oh, und nur so am Rande: Nein ich will nicht Papst werden. jeder denkt, er repräsentiert das ganze Christentum und niemand denkt daran, dass auch er nur ein Mensch ist. 
Papst sein is wohl der Job auf der Welt mit den meisten Vorurteilen... behaupt ich mal dreist.


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Leider,extrem leider schon aktiv...


man machts halt mal, dann weiß man obs einem gefällt oder halt nicht. 
so wars bei mir und ich mags nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> man machts halt mal, dann weiß man obs einem gefällt oder halt nicht.
> so wars bei mir und ich mags nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


3 Monate lang... das ist nicht "halt mal" ... seitdem nie wieder.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> weil iwie jeder mal an ner kippe zieht



NIEMALS!


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Oh, und nur so am Rande: Nein ich will nicht Papst werden. jeder denkt, er repräsentiert das ganze Christentum und niemand denkt daran, dass auch er nur ein Mensch ist.
> Papst sein is wohl der Job auf der Welt mit den meisten Vorurteilen... behaupt ich mal dreist.


Meiner Meinung nach sind die Vorurteile zu Recht da.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> NIEMALS!


Würd ich nun auch behaupten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 3 Monate lang... das ist nicht "halt mal" ... seitdem nie wieder.


das ist "halt mal länger" ... tjoa gut so, rauchen kostet nur viel, stinkt und bringt nix ausser einer kewlen schwarzen lunge


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Um es nochmal klar zu machen.
> 
> <-- noch nie geraucht.
> <-- noch nie Alkohol (Bier unso) getrunken
> <-- noch nie Drogen genommen


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

ich habs mal probiert irgendwie so rein gepustet ich kam mir scheiße dumm vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich habs mal probiert irgendwie so rein gepustet ich kam mir scheiße dumm vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ROFL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> NIEMALS!


dann kannste auch nicht wissen wie es ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist "halt mal länger" ... tjoa gut so, rauchen kostet nur viel, stinkt und bringt nix ausser einer kewlen schwarzen lunge


Haben schon einige in unserer Klasse... noja ihre sache... 
Einerseits sind 2 Umweltschützer,und ihre Kippen werfen sie trotzdem einfach so in die Umwelt...


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

> das ist "halt mal länger" ... tjoa gut so, rauchen kostet nur viel, stinkt und bringt nix ausser einer kewlen schwarzen lunge



Durch rauchen und Alkohol wird man "In"...

verpeilte Jugend-.-


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> nein!
> Schreib "illegal" hin.


nö kann ich ned, hab geraucht und gesoffen als es für mich noch ned legal war ^^

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Würd ich nun auch behaupten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann glaubs doch nicht...

Ich wurde bisher nur zum Passiv rauchen gezwungen durch die ganzen Kommunistenschweine da draußen, die meinen die Luft verpesten zu müssen und denken auch noch im Recht zu sein... inklusive Feinstaub...


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Durch rauchen und Alkohol wird man "In"...
> 
> verpeilte Jugend-.-


Wer das heute immer noch glaubt,dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen...


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Rauchen ist schlecht. Das merk ich ohne aktiv zu rauche, passiv genügt.
Und Bier oder so hat doch eh jeder schon mal probiert.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Durch rauchen und Alkohol wird man "In"...
> 
> verpeilte Jugend-.-



von dieser nebenwirkung blieb ich zum glück noch verschont^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer das heute immer noch glaubt,dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen...


seh ich genauso. raucher sind weder "in" noch "cool"


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann glaubs doch nicht...
> 
> Ich wurde bisher nur zum Passiv rauchen gezwungen durch die ganzen Kommunistenschweine da draußen, die meinen die Luft verpesten zu müssen und denken auch noch im Recht zu sein... inklusive Feinstaub...


Nur weil sie rauchen sind sie alle Kommunisten? o_O


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und Bier oder so hat doch eh jeder schon mal probiert.


Nein. Oo


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Nein. Oo


Dann probiers mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Durch rauchen und Alkohol wird man "In"...
> 
> verpeilte Jugend-.-


die coolness machts.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> die coolness machts.


Was ist an rauchen und Alkohol cool?


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann probiers mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aha und wo?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Naja wer nicht will, soll es auch nicht machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur weil sie rauchen sind sie alle Kommunisten? o_O



Nein, sie rauchen weil sie Kommunisten sind!


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Aha und wo?


Alkohol kaufen und trinken? o-O

@ Skatero: er schrieb vorhin leider.. also entnehme ich mal er würde es gerne ausprobieren o_O


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. April 2009)

boah immer dieses antiraucher geture...


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

Rauchen find ich scheiße hab ich mit 7 Jahren schon probiert und konnts ned ab. und saufen ... naja ich finds ned schlimm wems gefällt, ich mein wer will schon mit 90 jahren im bett liegen, künstlich ernährt und will so weiterleben ?

lg


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> boah immer dieses antiraucher geture...


Rauchen ist halt sch****


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Bei uns inder Klasse und auch sonst so an der Schule, gibt es ein paar Mädchen, die regelmässig rauchen in der Paus. Und dass is ne Dorfschule!

Sie haben auch nie einen plausiblen Grund erklärt, warum sie rauchen. Nur gesagt wie : "Ich darf rauchen" "dass ist mein problem" und "ich hab das Recht dazu"...

Ich weiss jetzt schon, wie sie in 20 Jahren aussehen werden... ich würd ihnen gerne irgendwie helfen, aber die hassen mich wie die Pest :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alkohol kaufen und trinken? o-O


wozu trinken? direkt in die vehne damit!


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> boah immer dieses antiraucher geture...



/sign

Genau DIE sind es dann, die rauchen wie bekloppt


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rauchen ist halt sch****



klar wenn mans übertreibt ist alles scheiße


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> boah immer dieses antiraucher geture...



Du findest es also toll das nur weil so ein Scheißkerl neben dir rauchen muss, das du davon krank wirst, weil er meint er wäre dadurch cool?


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alkohol kaufen und trinken? o-O
> 
> @ Skatero: er schrieb vorhin leider.. also entnehme ich mal er würde es gerne ausprobieren o_O


Ja, wird schon werd euch schon irgendwann mal berichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber kaufen... ich seh nicht gerade sehr alt aus. :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> klar wenn mans übertreibt ist alles scheiße


sogar wasser trinken :S


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Das glaub ich weniger. @birk


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das glaub ich weniger.


doch ! KALK !!! xD

lg


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Genau DIE sind es dann, die rauchen wie bekloppt


Definitiv nicht. ich hab mal 3 Monate lang geraucht,nicht viel,aber immerhin. Seitdem nie wieder. Weil das zeug einfach nur 
A) teuer ist
b) absolut gar nichts bringt
c) nur schädlich ist
...


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Ich hab schonmal gekifft. 1 mal.  Seitdem nie wieder.

Ich hab früher mal ne Zeit lang geraucht... aber das ist nun auch schon knapp 1 1/2 Jahre her.

Trinken tu ich nicht regelmäßig, nur ab und zu mal


----------



## Kangrim (6. April 2009)

Hmm also ich rauch nicht. mir ist es auch scheiß egal wer aus meinem Freundes/Familienkreis sich die Lunge verpestet. Ne Freundin die Raucht wäre nicht so schön, denn ich möchte bitte früher sterben.^^

Aber naja 
Nabend erstmal^^


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ja, wird schon werd euch schon irgendwann mal berichten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie alt bist du?


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ja, wird schon werd euch schon irgendwann mal berichten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Einer aus unserer Klasse auch nicht und der hat 2 Flaschen Tequilla bekommen in einen Kaufland...


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> doch ! KALK !!! xD
> 
> lg


er meinte birk... und mefistor: du kannst wirklich an einer wasservergiftung sterben


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> wie alt bist du?


Knackige 14.
btw: Schnapszahl pew pew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du findest es also toll das nur weil so ein Scheißkerl neben dir rauchen muss, das du davon krank wirst, weil er meint er wäre dadurch cool?



genau!....oO


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Knackige 14.
> btw: Schnapszahl pew pew
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kommt man auch an Bier oder sonst was ran...


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Knackige 14.
> btw: Schnapszahl pew pew
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ui.


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kommt man auch an Bier oder sonst was ran...


kumpels kommen an wodka dran und sind 16. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dreckszeugs da!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> kumpels kommen an wodka dran und sind 16.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wodka rockt!


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Respektiere die Erwachsenen, vorallem deine Eltern. Selbst wenn sie gemein und total bescheuert sind, kannste immer was von den älteren Menschen lernen


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kommt man auch an Bier oder sonst was ran...


Schon, aber ich hatte noch nie das Bedürfnis dazu.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> kumpels kommen an wodka dran und sind 16.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie gesagt einer aus unserer klasse war zu den Zeitpunkt noch 15 und kam an 2 Flaschen Tequilla ran,und ich würde locker auch an Wodka oder sonst was rankommen... kaum Verkäufer achten wirklich dadrauf


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Man würde sicher auch mit 12 an illegale Drogen rankommen, aber was bringts?

Bei genauerer Überlegung vielleicht sogar leichter als an Bier usw.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wodka rockt!


definitv nicht... das zeug Schmeckst du in anderen Sachen so gut wie gar nicht :/


----------



## Mefisthor (6. April 2009)

heutzutage sieht eh niemand auf das alter, is denen eh alle scheißegal .. hab ich schon von den kindern erzählt die sich ma nen spiel ab 18 gekauft haben ?

naja bis auf discos, da wird leider immer noch gut nachgeschaut :/

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt einer aus unserer klasse war zu den Zeitpunkt noch 15 und kam an 2 Flaschen Tequilla ran,und ich würde locker auch an Wodka oder sonst was rankommen... kaum Verkäufer achten wirklich dadrauf


und selbst wenn, dann wird ein älterer rangeholt...
also man hat echt keine probleme an iwas davon ranzukommen


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Schon, aber ich hatte noch nie das Bedürfnis dazu.


Ist ja auch deine Sache ich meinte ja nur,der Schutz klappt halt in deutschland fast gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> definitv nicht... das zeug Schmeckst du in anderen Sachen so gut wie gar nicht :/



deswegen soll mans auch pur trinken oO...nur mir redbull akzeptier ichs noch^^


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Kommt immer auf die Fillialleitung an Razyl: Etweder der Chef ist gewissenhaft oder steht unter Druck vonwegen Jugendschutz, und es wird strenger kontrolliert.

Ist er aber habgierig, egoistisch und steht nicht unter Druck, verhökert er  Alk auch unter den 12-Jährigen


----------



## Skatero (7. April 2009)

Kangrim, bald wirst du wieder kämpfen müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt einer aus unserer klasse war zu den Zeitpunkt noch 15 und kam an 2 Flaschen Tequilla ran,und ich würde locker auch an Wodka oder sonst was rankommen... kaum Verkäufer achten wirklich dadrauf


dazu kann ich nur eins sagen. xD
wir waren letztens im rewe und so 2 türken haben uns wodka gekauft... einer von uns kennt die, sind schon 18 oder älter. 
ich nehm plastikbecher und ein kumpel von mir o-saft. wofür das wohl ist?xD
der verkäufer rafft das nicht...


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kangrim, bald wirst du wieder kämpfen müssen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Level 10!


----------



## Skatero (7. April 2009)

Kangrim, du bist besiegt.
Gz @ Tabuno. Machst du nun ein Buffedclan?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> dazu kann ich nur eins sagen. xD
> wir waren letztens im rewe und so 2 türken haben uns wodka gekauft... einer von uns kennt die, sind schon 18 oder älter.
> ich nehm plastikbecher und ein kumpel von mir o-saft. wofür das wohl ist?xD
> der verkäufer rafft das nicht...



kassierer sind doch eehh alle brainafk xD


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und selbst wenn, dann wird ein älterer rangeholt...
> also man hat echt keine probleme an iwas davon ranzukommen


aber echt! man kommt mit 10 an wodka dran. xD
einfach nen ,,jugendlichen" den man kennt ansprechen und der kauft dirs dann.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> deswegen soll mans auch pur trinken oO...nur mir redbull akzeptier ichs noch^^


Ich trink eh kaum noch alk... besonders nicht bei solchen gründen "einfach so aus spaß" ... ne danke ><

@ Benji:
Der Geschäftsführer kann nicht alles kontrollieren....


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> kassierer sind doch eehh alle brainafk xD


jo und sobald du die ma nen bisschen anquatscht sprudelts heraus wie nochwas ^^

lg


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> kassierer sind doch eehh alle brainafk xD


so kann man das wohl bezeichnen. xD


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kangrim, bald wirst du wieder kämpfen müssen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich stürz mich auch immer auf Kangrim, ist ein 100% win  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

ja, dass is auch klar. Widersetzt man ihm aber, riskiert man seinen Job^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. April 2009)

ach also bei den geschäften wo ich kaufe wird ganz normal kontrolliert überall...kA wo ihr da lebt..im osten vllt? xD


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gz @ Tabuno. Machst du nun ein Buffedclan?


Will eig. in Steves Clan, aber wenns nix wird gründe ich den Buffedclan.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Guten Aaaabend!


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Level 10!



Gogo buffedclan aufmachen!


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wodka rockt!


naja, sobald man einmal abstürtzt nicht mehr...


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ja, dass is auch klar. Widersetzt man ihm aber, riskiert man seinen Job^^


Trotzdem checkt er nicht alles. Bei Rund 5 Kassen die dort immer offen sind bekommst du an mind. 3 Alkohol verkauft egal ob du jünger bist... Der Jugendschutz klappt in Deutschland


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

> Guten Aaaabend!




wer bistn du? O-o


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> wer bistn du? O-o



Ich war vor 12 Milliarden Jahren mal hier aktiv...


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ach also bei den geschäften wo ich kaufe wird ganz normal kontrolliert überall...kA wo ihr da lebt..im osten vllt? xD


ne xD
ich wohn in baden-württemberg.
warum immer gleich alles auf den osten schieben? muss grad richtig lachen! xDDD


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ach also bei den geschäften wo ich kaufe wird ganz normal kontrolliert überall...kA wo ihr da lebt..im osten vllt? xD


Scheiß Ost/West vergleiche... meine güte... 
Und auch im Westen ist es so... du kannst überall hin fahren,du bekommst immer als minderjähriger Alkohol...


----------



## Skatero (7. April 2009)

Birk, du hast verloren!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> naja, sobald man einmal abstürtzt nicht mehr...



bin nur einmal mit 14 beim ersten mal alk trinken abgestürzt...hab lauter so selbstgebrannten suff getrunken...seitdem konnt ich mich aber immer beherrschen^^


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Scheiß Ost/West vergleiche... meine güte...
> Und auch im Westen ist es so... du kannst überall hin fahren,du bekommst immer als minderjähriger Alkohol...


also da wo ich wohn verlangen se immer perso, aber man kommt ja trotzdem an das dreckszeug...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Scheiß Ost/West vergleiche... meine güte...
> Und auch im Westen ist es so... du kannst überall hin fahren,du bekommst immer als minderjähriger Alkohol...



ost/west ist halt verschieden..was liegt da näher als diese dann zu vergleichen?^^

und wie gesagt..in meiner umgebung wird immer gefragt wenn man aussieht wie´n pimpf


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> also da wo ich wohn verlangen se immer perso, aber man kommt ja trotzdem an das dreckszeug...


Bei mir hat eine Verkäuferin auch mal verlangt,hab das Zeug zurückgestellt... wieder rein,an die gleiche kasse und es bekommen...


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Scheiß Ost/West vergleiche... meine güte...
> Und auch im Westen ist es so... *du kannst überall hin fahren*,du bekommst immer als* minderjähriger* Alkohol...


ehhm wiederspruch ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Ich wohn ja im Dorf... dort gibt es keine korrupte Menschen xD


oder einfahc wenigere...


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Birk, du hast verloren!



Jo.. 3 von 3 verloren.. scheiß Spiel.. -.-


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ehhm wiederspruch ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



faaaaahhhraaaaad ;P


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ost/west ist halt verschieden..was liegt da näher als diese dann zu vergleichen?^^
> 
> und wie gesagt..in meiner umgebung wird immer gefragt wenn man aussieht wie´n pimpf


Wir sind seit 19 Jahren ein einheitliches Deutschland... diese dummen ost/wesr vergleiche sind einfach nur noch bescheuert mehr nicht.


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ost/west ist halt verschieden..was liegt da näher als diese dann zu vergleichen?^^
> 
> und wie gesagt..in meiner umgebung wird immer gefragt wenn man aussieht wie´n pimpf


jo bei uns auch, aber wenn du halt mit 16 schon so ne kiste bist und so bekommste es trotzdem. 
man sollte eig. bei jedem verkauf von alk den perso verlangen. 
nur dann ist es sicher.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> faaaaahhhraaaaad ;P


ÜBERALL ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ehhm wiederspruch ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso Widerspruch o_O
Du kannst als minderjähriger überallhin fahren,alkohol bekommst du immer


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> jo bei uns auch, aber wenn du halt mit 16 schon so ne kiste bist und so bekommste es trotzdem.
> man sollte eig. bei jedem verkauf von alk den perso verlangen.
> nur dann ist es sicher.


nö, dann werden halt vermehrt ältere darum gebeten, was zu kaufen


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö, dann werden halt vermehrt ältere darum gebeten, was zu kaufen


Genau,dann fragen wir alle Brille *g*


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Leute ich bin mal off. 
War nett heute Abend!
Euch noch weiterhin viel Spaß!


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Leute ich bin mal off.
> War nett heute Abend!
> Euch noch weiterhin viel Spaß!


Nacht und Schlaf gut anduris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Leute ich bin mal off.
> War nett heute Abend!
> Euch noch weiterhin viel Spaß!



Dann spring ich mal ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dann spring ich mal ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer bsit du denn nun O_O


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer bsit du denn nun O_O



Ka

ich war mal vor 2 Monaten öfters hier, bis ich mich mit Lurock gestritten hab.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö, dann werden halt vermehrt ältere darum gebeten, was zu kaufen



das ist ein faktor...dagegen kannste recht wenig machen als verkäufer ^^


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Ich gehe Dusche... wegen euch stink ich immer noch.. viel Spass mit dem Thema^^


Oh, hab noch was vergessen *2 Harassen Caprisonne in der Runde abstell*


Viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. April 2009)

ich bin mal off
gn8


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Leute ich bin mal off.
> War nett heute Abend!
> Euch noch weiterhin viel Spaß!


n8 und n8 skatero


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Dass die "Jugendlichen" sich mit dem Kauf von Alkohol für jüngere aber strafbar machen sollten sie sich auch mal vor Augen halten :>


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich gehe Dusche... wegen euch stink ich immer noch.. viel Spass mit dem Thema^^


Viel spaß beim Duschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Skatero:
nacht und schlaf gut


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö, dann werden halt vermehrt ältere darum gebeten, was zu kaufen


wenn die älteren eben ned so blöd wären

lg


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dass die "Jugendlichen" sich mit dem Kauf von Alkohol für jüngere aber strafbar machen sollten sie sich auch mal vor Augen halten :>



Das interessiert glaub ich Keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Mich schon, wenn ich gefragt werd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem will ich keinen Kindern zum Vollrausch verhelfen.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dass die "Jugendlichen" sich mit dem Kauf von Alkohol für jüngere aber strafbar machen sollten sie sich auch mal vor Augen halten :>


Lilly ich bitte dich... denkst du das interessiert die? Paar aus meiner Klasse hatten schon ne Polizei Vorladung und 3 von den 8 waren unter 16 und waren zum Zeitpunkt der Randale besoffen. Den Polizeimänner hat das nicht interessiert,genauso wenig wie sie an den Alk rangekommen sind... von daher


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

so ich geh auch off. hab ja auch ferien :/

lg


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mich schon, wenn ich gefragt werd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Damit bist du eine Ausnahme und ein gutes Vorbild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> das ist ein faktor...dagegen kannste recht wenig machen als verkäufer ^^


da haste recht.


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> so ich geh auch off. hab ja auch ferien :/
> 
> lg


n8


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Auch Polizist = Mensch


Edit: jezz aber wirklich wech!


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> so ich geh auch off. hab ja auch ferien :/
> 
> lg


Nacht Mefisthor


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mich schon, wenn ich gefragt werd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würde auch niemandem dazu verhelfen, aber es gibt halt immer solche


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Auch Polizist = Mensch


Wolltest du nicht Duschen gehen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dass die "Jugendlichen" sich mit dem Kauf von Alkohol für jüngere aber strafbar machen sollten sie sich auch mal vor Augen halten :>


das interessiert die bestimmt nicht



Lillyan schrieb:


> Mich schon, wenn ich gefragt werd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du vll nicht, aber es gibt genug


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht Duschen gehen?



Benji hat auch in der Dusche nen PC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mich schon, wenn ich gefragt werd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich werde auch keine anderen helfen für sie Alkohol besorgen,das sollen die selbst machen. Aber es gibt halt Leute die sowas tun


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Verhalten der Buffed Mods
Du bist wohl gefragt Lilli. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Verhalten der Buffed Mods
> Du bist wohl gefragt Lilli.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke für den Thread^^


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

re so leute


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> re so leute


Wb


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Wie hieß noch mal die Seite mit den ugly smileys.. :S


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. April 2009)

schon wiedda n katzevieh ava :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wie hieß noch mal die Seite mit den ugly smileys.. :S


wenn du plzdiekthxbye oder so meinst: die ist off


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> schon wiedda n katzevieh ava :O




hey was dagegen?= 

Lily hat mri das nacher gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du plzdiekthxbye oder so meinst: die ist off


Leider :/


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

NEEEIIIINNNN!!!! D:


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> NEEEIIIINNNN!!!! D:


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=96071


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> NEEEIIIINNNN!!!! D:


Merkst du aber früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Hab doch gesagt dass ich lang nimmer da war

Ich könnt echt gut uglys gebrauchen ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hab doch gesagt dass ich lang nimmer da war


Hmm echt? Es ist spät ... ^^


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm echt? Es ist spät ... ^^



Ich krieg erst in ner Stunde Alzheimer.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich krieg erst in ner Stunde Alzheimer.


Du kennst die Zeit schon auswending? nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm sind nur noch wir 2 hier *angst hat*


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm sind nur noch wir 2 hier *angst hat*


hättste wohl gerne


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kennst die Zeit schon auswending? nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist eh hell hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sind Die Super Drei!
Spectrazyl mit Grüner Brille olol


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Spectratabuzyl mit Grüner Brille olol


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ist eh hell hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kannst du nicht bis 4 zählen? oO


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

ich hab shcon altzheierm ^^ (siehe Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2009)

Spectratabazylirk mit Grüner Brille


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hättste wohl gerne


Ach du lebst ja doch noch... dachte du bist schon schlafen gegangen =O

@ Spectrales:
OH GOTT 




jetzt kriechen sie alle aus ihren Lächern jaja!


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

ne ich heiß ja tabu habs verplant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach du lebst ja doch noch... dachte du bist schon schlafen gegangen =O


joa in so 15 mins geh ich glaub ich auch pennen


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Spectratabazylirk mit Grüner Brille


Ich will den Körper von den Vieh gar nicht sehen... o_O


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht bis 4 zählen? oO



Was ist.. 4?



Razyl schrieb:


> jetzt kriechen sie alle aus ihren Lächern jaja!



Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich am Abend schmutzige Gedanken habe?


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa in so 15 mins geh ich glaub ich auch pennen


So früh schon? bist müde?


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Tja... du hast uns gerezzt


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So früh schon? bist müde?


nö, mir macht schlafen nur so spaß


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Tja... du hast uns gerezzt


Ich bin nie Heiler


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich am Abend schmutzige Gedanken habe?


erst abends? low...


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö, mir macht schlafen nur so spaß


Bist nicht der Einzige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schlafen ist toll,besonders wenn neben dir nochen Hübsches Mädchen schläft^^ Und man brauch dazu nichtmal Abi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin nie Heiler



Du kannst auch rezzen ohne Heiler zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehe als Beispiel nur DD oder Tankpalas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> erst abends? low...



18 Uhr - 6 Uhr ..


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> 18 Uhr - 6 Uhr ..


0-24 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du kannst auch rezzen ohne Heiler zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin allgemein nie ein Typ gewesen der nur annähernd Rezzen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 0-24 uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein wunder bei dir... denkst ja nur an das eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

Razyl is deine freundin immer noch da ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

geht gleich penen!


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Ich hab immer schmutzige Gedanken.. sobald ich etwas zweideutiges oder "schmutizges" sehe


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 0-24 uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast den ganzen Tag ne Latte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kein wunder bei dir... denkst ja nur an das eine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo. kohlrabi mit schokosauce Oo

@ spectrales: das ham wir hier schonma geklät, aber nochma für dich: jo hab ich, icvh lauf mit dauerbeule in der hose rum...


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Razyl is deine freundin immer noch da ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die ist die gesamten 2 Wochen osterferien da... hab ich doch glaube gestern schon geschrieben (... oder doch nicht? k.A^^)


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo. kohlrabi mit schokosauce Oo


Klingt verdammt eklig o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die ist die gesamten 2 Wochen osterferien da... hab ich doch glaube gestern schon geschrieben (... oder doch nicht? k.A^^)


haste


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die ist die gesamten 2 Wochen osterferien da... hab ich doch glaube gestern schon geschrieben (... oder doch nicht? k.A^^)



Jap, hast du geschrieben


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo. kohlrabi mit schokosauce Oo



IIIIIIIIIIH Gemüse !


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die ist die gesamten 2 Wochen osterferien da... hab ich doch glaube gestern schon geschrieben (... oder doch nicht? k.A^^)




 jo stimmt ^^ wie gesagt ich habe altzheimer schon mit 13 ^^


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Kohlrabi mit Schokosauce.. Hmm


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haste


Hah mein Gedächtnis funktioniert noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Raheema: nicht gut^^


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

warum erinnert mich kohlrabi bloß an wow ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hah mein Gedächtnis funktioniert noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




welche wunder welch wunder ^^ 


sieht sie dir die ganze zeit zu wie du bei buffed schreibst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> warum erinnert mich kohlrabi bloß an wow ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil Kohlrabi genauso scheiße ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ui ist der flach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> welche wunder welch wunder ^^
> 
> 
> sieht sie dir die ganze zeit zu wie du bei buffed schreibst?
> ...


Ne,grad schläft sie. Manchmal schaut sie hier zu. ICh sollte auch mal langsam schlafen,aber verspüre keine Müdigkeit :/


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> warum erinnert mich kohlrabi bloß an wow ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin (zumindest in diesem Thread) eindeutig der größte WoW-Freak.. und nichtmal ich muss bei Kohlrabi daran denken... wtf?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2009)

so, ich bin dann mal weg hier... gn8


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> so, ich bin dann mal weg hier... gn8


Nacht Brille,schlaf gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Jo schlaf gut gelbe Brille


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> so, ich bin dann mal weg hier... gn8


nacht brillilein 
@ Birk gib mal bei buffed kohlrabi ein ...


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Wir werden immer weniger....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

jo ich geh auch Nacht euch leute und Razyl mach nicht zu lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> jo ich geh auch Nacht euch leute und Razyl mach nicht zu lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auch dir eine gute nacht


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Birk, wieso heisst du Birk?


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir werden immer weniger....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich halt die ganze Nacht durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir werden immer weniger....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt weißt du wie es mir hier jeden Tag geht o_O  Ich bin immer als letzter alleine noch da..


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> jo ich geh auch Nacht euch leute und Razyl mach nicht zu lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nacht Raheema und ich weiß nicht was du meinst o-O


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Birk, wieso heisst du Birk?


Weil ich bei der Namenswahl Birk eingetippt hab! :>



Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich halt die ganze Nacht durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DAS überprüfe ich persönlich.. denn ich bin wirklich die ganze Nacht hier


----------



## Silenzz (7. April 2009)

tach


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

siehst du razyl es kommen doch noch neue keine angst
Hallo Silenzz


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> DAS überprüfe ich persönlich.. denn ich bin wirklich die ganze Nacht hier



Ich bleib aber nur, wenn bisschen was los ist hier...


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

tach auch

Du hast dir übrigens mit diesem tach eine Schnappszahl versaut :>


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> tach


Abend Silenzz,wie gehts ?


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

TACH


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich bleib aber nur, wenn bisschen was los ist hier...



Jaja jetzt kommen die faulen Ausreden!  Ich hab dich im Auge, Kleiner!


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Jaja jetzt kommen die faulen Ausreden!  Ich hab dich im Auge, Kleiner!



Halt mich halt wach ;D

Ist Lurock eigentlich noch aktiv?


----------



## Silenzz (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Silenzz,wie gehts ?


müde, aber heut wieder gut gefeiert =D Ferien sind was feines, und morgen direkt nen neuen Track aufnehmen.... allerdings leidergottes, in schlechter tonquali..-.-'^^
Und selbst?


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Halt mich halt wach ;D



k wir 2 spammen heute wenn alle weg sind weiter... wer zuerst aufgibt, der.... !


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> müde, aber heut wieder gut gefeiert =D Ferien sind was feines, und morgen direkt nen neuen Track aufnehmen.... allerdings leidergottes, in schlechter tonquali..-.-'^^
> Und selbst?


Nur feiern im kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir gehts fantastisch,ferien,sonne,wärme was gibt es schöneres?^^


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur feiern im kopf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kann ich dir sagen.   GELD!


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir sagen.   GELD!


Was bringt mir Geld,wenn ich mir nichts davon kaufen will?


----------



## Silenzz (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur feiern im kopf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na klar, ferien sinds doch, das muss man ausnutzen =P
jup mittags einfach innen Park und abchillen^^


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Halt mich halt wach ;D
> 
> Ist Lurock eigentlich noch aktiv?


er postet sehr sehr selten


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Na klar, ferien sinds doch, das muss man ausnutzen =P
> jup mittags einfach innen Park und abchillen^^


Jup,mit der Freundin in den Park und einfach nur mitten bzw teils in die Sonne und ausruhen - ist immer wieder toll :>


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was bringt mir Geld,wenn ich mir nichts davon kaufen will?



hahah lololololaAHAHAHHAH LOlolol xDD1^^^^



Tabuno schrieb:


> er postet sehr sehr selten



Schade


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was bringt mir Geld,wenn ich mir nichts davon kaufen will?



Dann gibs mir oO  Ich hab genug Dinge, die ich will, aber das Geld fehlt


----------



## Silenzz (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jup,mit der Freundin in den Park und einfach nur mitten bzw teils in die Sonne und ausruhen - ist immer wieder toll :>


Joa, wenn man ne Freundin hätte...-.-' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber man arbeitet dran =D


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

ich bin BàààààààCK!


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Dann gibs mir oO  Ich hab genug Dinge, die ich will, aber das Geld fehlt


Ne mein Geld behalt ich,irgendwas gibt es immer wo ich dann doch Geld brauche nur derzeit nicht.
Derzeit bin ich einfach nur froh das ferien sind,der Frühling da ist,ich mit meiner Freundin glücklich zusammen bin und einfach alles toll ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ist mir geld ehrlich gesagt egal


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

WBàààà


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Joa, wenn man ne Freundin hätte...-.-'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Arbeite lieber nicht dran, sondern warte, wurde mir auch oft genug gesagt. :O


----------



## Silenzz (7. April 2009)

noin benji9 ist da rennt^^
Mit welchem Erfolg tabuno?^^


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Joa, wenn man ne Freundin hätte...-.-'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du schaffst das schon,irgendwann trifft armos pfeil irgendwie schon^^

@ Benji:
wb,bist nicht ertrunken?^^


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Hat wer meine Signatur schon gelesen.. *hust*


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Joa, wenn man ne Freundin hätte...-.-'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 apropos freundin - ich werde jetzt wohl mal in bett gehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ist Lurock eigentlich noch aktiv?


Lurock hat ja mal den Thread angeführt, aber Razyl hat ihn übernommen seitdem ist hier tote Hose von den 'alten' Nachtschwärmern.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hat wer meine Signatur schon gelesen.. *hust*


Irgendwie meine ich,du hast irgendwelche Probleme mit Birk. Kam ich aber erst nach lesen der Sig drauf,ich weiß nicht wieso


----------



## Silenzz (7. April 2009)

bin wieder wech pennen mois^^

Gn8 bis dänne


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hat wer meine Signatur schon gelesen.. *hust*




also ich nur den ersten teil...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Lurock hat ja mal den Thread angeführt, aber Razyl hat ihn übernommen seitdem ist hier tote Hose von den 'alten' Nachtschwärmern.


Ja ich hab ihn übernommen muhahahaha naja gut... 6500 posts glaube in den Thread nun hier gepostet... ich bin so allein an der Spitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber manchmal läuft hier sogut wie nichts ohne mich o.O
@Villain: Viel spaß^^

@ Silenzz: nacht,schlaf gut^^


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie meine ich,du hast irgendwelche Probleme mit Birk. Kam ich aber erst nach lesen der Sig drauf,ich weiß nicht wieso



ICH WEIß NICHT WAS DU MEINEN KÖNNTEST!


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Ihr postet fit heute... ICH BIN NIE BETRUNKEN! 

Ich tuh aber gern als ob^^


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr postet fit heute... ICH BIN NIE BETRUNKEN!
> 
> Ich tuh aber gern als ob^^


Du tust gerne als wärst du Betrunken? WTF?

@ Spectrales: ahja...


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du tust gerne als wärst du Betrunken? WTF?
> 
> @ Spectrales: ahja...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





























Cola


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Langeweile Spectrales?


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie meine ich,du hast irgendwelche Probleme mit Birk. Kam ich aber erst nach lesen der Sig drauf,ich weiß nicht wieso



Er ist selber schuld!  ER hat angefangen !!


PS:  Battleforge hat endlich fertig geladen!! wohooo


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Er ist selber schuld!  ER hat angefangen !!
> 
> 
> PS:  Battleforge hat endlich fertig geladen!! wohooo


Endlich? der Client ist richtig nice mit den laden. Fast immer über 1 mb/s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Ist meine Signatur zu groß?


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Langeweile Spectrales?



Ja.



Tabuno schrieb:


> Ist meine Signatur zu groß?



Mach das Bild weg


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ist meine Signatur zu groß?


Mich stört sie nicht^^


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

lol ein pupil hat sich eben bei mir lollevel 10 genannt, da hat wohl auch jemand langeweile


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol ein pupil hat sich eben bei mir lollevel 10 genannt, da hat wohl auch jemand langeweile


Haben viele heutzutage Langeweile... ist ja schlimm


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol ein pupil hat sich eben bei mir lollevel 10 genannt, da hat wohl auch jemand langeweile



Ich wars nicht! ^^

Echt nicht


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Den Mods aber. HAlt dich an die Regel, sonst beschweren sich leute, dass du nicht gebannt wirst, dich aber trotzdem nicht an die Regel hälst^^


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Den Mods aber. HAlt dich an die Regel, sonst beschweren sich leute, dass du nicht gebannt wirst, dich aber trotzdem nicht an die Regel hälst^^


Ich glaube nicht das sie Tabuno wegen einer zu großen Sig sofort bannen^^


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Benji, ich kann dein Avatar grad nicht zuordnen.
Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Benji, ich kann dein Avatar grad nicht zuordnen.
> Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge


Glaub ich dir sogar... aber du bist der, der sich gerade tausend neue Pupil erstellt die mir keine EP mehr bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir sogar... aber du bist der, der sich gerade tausend neue Pupil erstellt die mir keine EP mehr bringen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mach gar nichts ausser die ganze Zeit die Seite zu aktualisieren...


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir sogar... aber du bist der, der sich gerade tausend neue Pupil erstellt die mir keine EP mehr bringen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha Tabuno! Such dir auch keine Noobs sondern Pros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Ich hab schonmal das Orignial gepostet..., ich mach das nicht nochmal!

Wollt halt ne Frau als Ava^^Die sehn so schön aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab schonmal das Orignial gepostet..., ich mach das nicht nochmal!
> 
> Wollt halt ne Frau als Ava^^Die sehn so schön aus
> 
> ...



Sag halt wo


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Sowieso hat mein Ava Angst vor euch...


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab schonmal das Orignial gepostet..., ich mach das nicht nochmal!
> 
> Wollt halt ne Frau als Ava^^Die sehn so schön aus
> 
> ...


Haben ein paar frauen so an sich das sie schön aussehen


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Sag halt wo


Irgendwo in der gestrigen Nachtschwärmersitzung... oder wars vorgestern? hmm


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Cola


werbung?


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> werbung?


Abend Kronas!


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das bescheuert oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Abend.. Kronas


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

lol


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Kronas!


*auf uhr guckt* nicht lieber nacht?


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

@ Spectrales: Ahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol

@ kronas: ne Abend^^


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *auf uhr guckt* nicht lieber nacht?



Gute Nacht Kronas wär auch doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geh mal das Bild suchen


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Ihr seid doof... es ist schon Morgen!


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr seid doof... es ist schon Morgen!


Ach quatsch... lüge nicht in Gottes namen!


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Es ist 1 Uhr 15! Also Morgen


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Es ist 1 Uhr 15! Also Morgen


Nein lediglich spät nachts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=M...sort_order=desc
Wuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Es ist 1 Uhr 15! Also Morgen


morgen is für mich 6 uhr
da wo nachtschwärmer aufhört


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

es ist früh morgens .. !


----------



## Kangrim (7. April 2009)

So ihr Rollenspielhelden ich bin dann mal off. Gute nacht euch allen.


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> es ist früh morgens .. !


moin mina
bald hat razyl die meisten posts im lande buffed


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> morgen is für mich 6 uhr
> da wo nachtschwärmer aufhört



der hört dann nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann verteilt man sich nur auf die restlichen threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

"Razyl überholt B1ubb! Razyl geht in Führung!"


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> es ist früh morgens .. !


Abend Minas


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> moin mina
> bald hat razyl die meisten posts im lande buffed



stimmt .. wtf spammer!


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> "Razyl überholt B1ubb! Razyl geht in Führung!"



ehm du hast mich vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> stimmt .. wtf spammer!


Gar nicht wahr,ich unterhalte mich hier nur mit anderen leuten!
Und dich hol ich eh nicht vor ende des Jahres ein von daher...


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

So Benji, du sagst mir jetzt was du für einen Avatar hast oder es knallt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

ich leiste wichtige bestandteile zur erhaltung der forenaktivität ehm einfach geesagt chalo xD


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gar nicht wahr,ich unterhalte mich hier nur mit anderen leuten!
> Und dich hol ich eh nicht vor ende des Jahres ein von daher...


in rasantem tempo


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> So Benji, du sagst mir jetzt was du für einen Avatar hast oder es knallt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist eva .. die grüne frau die adam erschaffen hat XD


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich leiste wichtige bestandteile zur erhaltung der forenaktivität ehm einfach geesagt chalo xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dich holt aber in sachen Posting eh niemand ein,du hast ja bald die 11k...


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> in rasantem tempo



er hat 12 posts pro tag ich 16
rechnerisch gesehen schafft er es also nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das ist eva .. die grüne frau die adam erschaffen hat XD



Nee, oder?


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> in rasantem tempo


Ihr haltet mein Tempo ja mit^^ warum sollt ich nun langsamer schreiben?


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Dich holt aber in sachen Posting eh niemand ein,du hast ja bald die 11k...



vlt wenn mich einer bant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder zam 10k posts in nem closed part macht ;D


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr haltet mein Tempo ja mit^^ warum sollt ich nun langsamer schreiben?



Weil du doof bist.. hiihihi *wegrenn*


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Nee, oder?



kp würd passen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> er hat 12 posts pro tag ich 16
> rechnerisch gesehen schafft er es also nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du musst auch bedenken das ich 10 monate später ich mich erst angemeldet habe und nun erst 1 Jahr hier richtig viel schreibe... am anfang hatte ich 0,3 posts pro tag... nun 12,? ...


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Weil du doof bist.. hiihihi *wegrenn*


er ist schneller ! er hat das auto von massa geklaut und das flugzeug von obama !


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?&...nly=&st=120

Die Maladin, die hol ich mir noch diese Woche! hrhrhr


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Vielleicht ist die "nur 3 Posts pro Abend im Nachtschwärmer" gar nicht so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die "nur 3 Posts pro Abend im Nachtschwärmer" gar nicht so schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lillyan - ganz ganz schlechte Idee.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du musst auch bedenken das ich 10 monate später ich mich erst angemeldet habe und nun erst 1 Jahr hier richtig viel schreibe... am anfang hatte ich 0,3 posts pro tag... nun 12,? ...



meinst ich nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wird ustigerweise immer mehr .. wobei ich auch ma 1% aller posts hier hatte das ist aber nu wieder weg :< leider


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Die Maladin? *kicher*


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die "nur 3 Posts pro Abend im Nachtschwärmer" gar nicht so schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auf nach wow allgemein ;<


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?&...nly=&st=120
> 
> Die Maladin, die hol ich mir noch diese Woche! hrhrhr



¨der .. ich bitte dich


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> meinst ich nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und so wie ich grad wieder poste würde ich die 10k in den 2 wochen Osterferien knacken ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?&...nly=&st=120
> 
> Die Maladin, die hol ich mir noch diese Woche! hrhrhr


das issen kerl der mala

@lilly hiiiii


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Vonmiraus auch der Maladin, ach sogenau willich das garned wissen^^ Ich biun erst vor 3 Monaten richtig eingestiegen mitm posten ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Die Maladin? *kicher*


Apropos Maladin... wo issn der Eigentlich o_O Lange nicht mehr hier im Forum gesehen


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und so wie ich grad wieder poste würde ich die 10k in den 2 wochen Osterferien knacken ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn sich uludar weiter rausziegt kein ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn ich das icq gespräch zwischen mir und lod hier gehalten hätt wär ich wohl 500 posts weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn sich uludar weiter rausziegt kein ding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bist ja auch nurn Spammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst kommste nie hierher,aber wenn du post brauchsts schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Apropos Maladin... wo issn der Eigentlich o_O Lange nicht mehr hier im Forum gesehen


Keine Sorge, dem gehts gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Apropos Maladin... wo issn der Eigentlich o_O Lange nicht mehr hier im Forum gesehen



ders im irc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn man mods selten siet ist das bei gewissen ein gutes zeichen

bei mala ganz netter kerl ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, dem gehts gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er ist zufällig in deinen Keller festgebunden und du folterst ihn? Dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bist ja auch nurn Spammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gar nid war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


immer dann wenn ich gelangweilt am pc hock und es grad etwas später ist
um 3.00 kommt house wiederholung die will ich mir ankuken ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er ist zufällig in deinen Keller festgebunden und du folterst ihn? Dann bin ich ja beruhigt



glaub da würd der sich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei wer nid *g*
;D


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Kann man Battlefoge auch aufm Mac spieln, Razyl?


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gar nid war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Vor deinen 10.000 posts warst du hier,danach verschwunden und nur ab und zu da... nun biste bald bei 11k und bist wieder hier... welch komischer zufall *G*


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kann man Battlefoge auch aufm Mac spieln, Razyl?


Ääähem... gute frage... k.A


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Wo ist eigentlich der Threadhersteller? hat ihn das reallife eingeholt?


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Schick ihm ne PN


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der Threadhersteller? hat ihn das reallife eingeholt?


Ich hab mir mal die ersten 10 Seiten durchgelesen... das war noch nicht der Nachtschwärmer so wie wir ihn jetzt haben^^

Und Benji: auf der Verpackung steht nur XP/Vista...


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Hbas gerade gelesen Razyl... echt gemein :<

Ich will der nächste Mac-Burner!


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Gott & die Welt 
( 5981 Beiträge / 56% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )

mir gefällts hier einfach ..und wenn ich posts sammeln müsst würd ich das anderst machen mit dem spiele abteil kann man schenll 50 posts machen pro tag
wow allgemein bringst auch deine x posts hin

tu ich aber nid .. mir isses so egal ob ich erster oder 2ter bin ;D


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der Threadhersteller? hat ihn das reallife eingeholt?


den typ kenn ich nidma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Gott & die Welt 
( 7247 Beiträge / 78% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )

....
6606 allein im Nachtschwärmer... *pfeif* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal die ersten 10 Seiten durchgelesen... das war noch nicht der Nachtschwärmer so wie wir ihn jetzt haben^^
> 
> Und Benji: auf der Verpackung steht nur XP/Vista...



najo das spiel ist ansich ganz gut
nur das man sich mit geld vieleee vorteile holen kann find ich nicht so toll


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl, was für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65I0HNvTDH4...feature=related


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gott & die Welt
> ( 7247 Beiträge / 78% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )
> 
> ....
> ...



wer sammelt hier posts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Guckt euch den 6en Beitrag an...


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Razyl, was für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hasse dieses shice rock wtf lol roll lied -.-


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> najo das spiel ist ansich ganz gut
> nur das man sich mit geld vieleee vorteile holen kann find ich nicht so toll


Naja... so extrem viele auch nicht,bisher hab ich noch kein Geld ausgegeben auser für das Spiel selbst die 44,95.Die 3k BF Punkte die man am Anfang besitzt muss man nur gut investieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Apropros BF...   also entweder ist es verbuggt oder ich bin doof..  meine Schützen wollen nicht auf die Mauer oO   Hast du irgendeine Ahnung was ich jetzt machen soll, Razyl?


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Guckt euch den 6en Beitrag an...



und? ^^


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Apropros BF...   also entweder ist es verbuggt oder ich bin doof..  meine Schützen wollen nicht auf die Mauer oO   Hast du irgendeine Ahnung was ich jetzt machen soll, Razyl?


mauer verkehrt gebaut?
und tor oben?


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Guckt euch den 6en Beitrag an...



was?


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Razyl, was für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin verdammt nochma kein Barack obama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Apropros BF...   also entweder ist es verbuggt oder ich bin doof..  meine Schützen wollen nicht auf die Mauer oO   Hast du irgendeine Ahnung was ich jetzt machen soll, Razyl?


Mauer falsch herum?


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja... so extrem viele auch nicht,bisher hab ich noch kein Geld ausgegeben auser für das Spiel selbst die 44,95.Die 3k BF Punkte die man am Anfang besitzt muss man nur gut investieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hatt nur demo halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber sagma geht singeplayer in vollverison weiter oder auch nur so kurz?
diesen typ retten da
und dann die andere bis zu sonem baum bringen und sie dann zurückdrängen und so?


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin verdammt nochma kein Barack obama
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hilary?


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin verdammt nochma kein Barack o(s)ama
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)




----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich hatt nur demo halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also es gibt derzeit die Single Kampagne mit diesen öhem Typen .. dann noch eine missionen mit ner Schatzflotte beschützen - sind glaube 6 oder 7 Singleplayer Missionen. Der rest ist dann Multyplayer missionen. Ein Contentpatch ist ja für mitte/ende April geplant mit glaube einer weiteren Singleplayer Missionen.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

noch kürzer posten geht ja fast nid Oo


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hilary?


Auch nicht,ich bin Razyl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Das erste und letzte mal, da er was geschrieben hat, und er sagt : "na endlich feierabend."


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> noch kürzer posten geht ja fast nid Oo



Hab vergessen zu quoten :s


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also es gibt derzeit die Single Kampagne mit diesen öhem Typen .. dann noch eine missionen mit ner Schatzflotte beschützen - sind glaube 6 oder 7 Singleplayer Missionen. Der rest ist dann Multyplayer missionen. Ein Contentpatch ist ja für mitte/ende April geplant mit glaube einer weiteren Singleplayer Missionen.



jo genau die hatt ich alle durch
multiplayer aufgrund sehr guten ehm nubs .. nicht gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


beta .. nuff said 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Das erste und letzte mal, da er was geschrieben hat, und er sagt : "na endlich feierabend."


Naja sowas muss verewigt werden^^


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Das erste und letzte mal, da er was geschrieben hat, und er sagt : "na endlich feierabend."



gewalltige leistung muss ich schon sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo genau die hatt ich alle durch
> multiplayer aufgrund sehr guten ehm nubs .. nicht gepackt
> 
> 
> ...


Die erste 4Spieler missionen hab ich auf Normal mit jemand anderen zu zweit gemacht... war recht easy,letztens mit 2 anderen dann zu dritt halt^^ aber nun finde ich keine Gruppen mehr,ich brauchen verdammten Clan :/


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> glaub da würd der sich freuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja... Lilly kann gemein sein... ich will von ihr nicht gefoltert werden^^


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja... Lilly kann gemein sein... ich will von ihr nicht gefoltert werden^^


ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du stehst ja auch auf sowas!


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du stehst ja auch auf sowas!


und ich mag lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Is noch ein Mod hier? Bitte bannt den Char von Beitrag 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil heut Dienstag is und wir ja sonst nix zu tun habn^^der hat auch nur 1 Beitrag gemacht und wurde schon längst vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tut ihr uns den Gefallen?


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und ich mag lilly
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer mag Lilly nicht? Aber foltern? nein danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Benji: ich glaube kaum das sich jemand diese Mühe macht^^


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

jop und bei gewissen isses halt richtig shice wenn sie alles falsch machen und dich die npcs überrollen und die überhaut nix tun weil team mate a) defft
team mate b) sucht verzweifelt seine einheiten die er irgendwohin geschickt hat und teammate c ist afk ..


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Is noch ein Mod hier? Bitte bannt den Char von Beitrag 6
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wayne? XD


----------



## Bulllweigh (7. April 2009)

Juhuuuu Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jop und bei gewissen isses halt richtig shice wenn sie alles falsch machen und dich die npcs überrollen und die überhaut nix tun weil team mate a) defft
> team mate b) sucht verzweifelt seine einheiten die er irgendwohin geschickt hat und teammate c ist afk ..


Ich glaube ich sollte maln Clansuchaufruf im offi. Forum heute machen... 
Aber ja du hast recht... wir hatten in der dreiergruppe (die bis zur Hälfte der Map erst auf 4 Leuten bestand) jemanden,der hat am Anfang überzeugt und schnell das Schiff gerettet aber Null Truppen hintengelassen in der basis und dann wären wir fast auch zu grunde gegangen weil wir dachten er defft das mit :/


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Bulllweigh schrieb:


> Juhuuuu Feierabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



seeehrrr lame


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Bulllweigh schrieb:


> Juhuuuu Feierabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WTF? Wer von euch leuten kam auf die Idee den nun zu faken?


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich sollte maln Clansuchaufruf im offi. Forum heute machen...
> Aber ja du hast recht... wir hatten in der dreiergruppe (die bis zur Hälfte der Map erst auf 4 Leuten bestand) jemanden,der hat am Anfang überzeugt und schnell das Schiff gerettet aber Null Truppen hintengelassen in der basis und dann wären wir fast auch zu grunde gegangen weil wir dachten er defft das mit :/



solange er überhaupt seine einheiten findet :<


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Bulllweigh schrieb:


> Juhuuuu Feierabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


omg zweitacc von irgendwem, wir müssen alle gebannt werden weil keiner weiß von wem!


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

ololol, der User mit 1em Beitrga kommt sogar vom Server Eredar! Dort is mein Main! Wasn Zufall


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WTF? Wer von euch leuten kam auf die Idee den nun zu faken?


tippe auf den einzigen den sich darüber aufregt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ololol, der User mit 1em Beitrga kommt sogar vom Server Eredar! Dort is mein Main! Wasn Zufall



udn da haben wir den shculdigen 
btw lügen ist eine sünde ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> solange er überhaupt seine einheiten findet :<





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja.. mittlerweile spiele ich mitten puren feuerdeck und das geht ganz gut. Sobald ich meinen Juggernaut (bzw meine Drei juggernauts) auf den Feld habe geht das gut ab^^ Da sind die Pve missionen eigentlich relativ easy auf normal.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Benji, kannst mir jetzt endlich verraten, was dein Ava zu bedeuten hat?
hab 30 Seiten durchgeschaut.. >.>


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Das is kein 2.-Acc... der hat schliesslich nen Foto als Mybuffed-Profil angegeben und wenige BLogs geschrieben^^


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

hab eigentlich feuer frost gespielt
gute deff und relativ gute off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pure fire deck hat bisle nen deff problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Was soll es schon bedeuten? Es sieht schön aus, ich habs genommen und Umrandet.


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Benji, kannst mir jetzt endlich verraten, was dein Ava zu bedeuten hat?
> hab 30 Seiten durchgeschaut.. >.>


die grüne eva


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Ach so

Du warst vorhin so geheimnistuerisch


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Das is kein 2.-Acc... der hat schliesslich nen Foto als Mybuffed-Profil angegeben und wenige BLogs geschrieben^^


ahja
Gruppe: Mitglieder
Beiträge: 1
Beigetreten: vor 5 Minuten
Mitglieds-Nr.: 461.402


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hab eigentlich feuer frost gespielt
> gute deff und relativ gute off
> 
> 
> ...


Bisher noch nie. Bogenschützen auf die Mauern. 2 Feuertürme und das geht gut. Selbst die Mission wo du die Seelensteine Deffen sollst war easy. Mit türmen und bogenschützen und den Feuerdrachen ging das richtig nice :> Dann mit 3 Monumenten Juggernaut geholt und die missionen war gewonnen^^


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Mir scheint, der Birk ist schon weg.

Gutes Nächtle


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

pve ja ..
aber spiel mal gegen andere die halbwegs gut sind
da helfen deine paar bogenschützen nix
;P


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Mein Ava hat keinen Zusammenhang mit der BIbel!


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Mir scheint, der Birk ist schon weg.
> 
> Gutes Nächtle


wos deine sig hin?


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Nun gut ich werde mich dann mal schlafen legen,brauch auch noch etwas schlaf bevor ich wieder aufstehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bye bye euch,schlaft gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Nacht Razyl


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mein Ava hat keinen Zusammenhang mit der BIbel!


sagt ich doch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> pve ja ..
> aber spiel mal gegen andere die halbwegs gut sind
> da helfen deine paar bogenschützen nix
> ;P


Ich mag PvP nicht,ist nicht so mein Ding. Weder in WoW noch in HDRO noch in BF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mauer falsch herum?



Es hat sich rausgestellt, dass ich die Schützen von der falschen Seite aus geschickt habe.. also die Mauer stand richtig, aber die Schützen nicht


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wos deine sig hin?



Dort wo sie hingehört.

Birk, ich geb auf, ich sterb vor Langeweile. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nun gut ich werde mich dann mal schlafen legen,brauch auch noch etwas schlaf bevor ich wieder aufstehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gn8 obama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Nunja, ich gehe auch in 5 Minuten. Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt, beeilt euch^^Ich geh bald Pennen^^


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gn8 hilary
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fixed


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wixed



fixed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> fixed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


löl
hast du freunde?


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Mir scheint, der Birk ist schon weg.
> 
> Gutes Nächtle



Ne ich bin noch da, ich zock nur BF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Jp, ich hab Freunde. Wenige, aber sie sind sehr wertvoll und unaustauschbar für mich!


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dort wo sie hingehört.
> 
> Birk, ich geb auf, ich sterb vor Langeweile.
> 
> ...



Ich wusste doch, dass das nur heiße Luft war!  Ich bin immernoch der einzige, der immer bis 6 Uhr hier ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

K, die Dorfglocke hat geläutet! Es is 2 Uhr. Zeit, sich schlafen zu legen .



Wegen euch bin ich schonwieder zu spät ins Bett! Grr... mein Lehrer wirds freuen...


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

K, die Dorfglocke hat geläutet! Es is 2 Uhr. Zeit, sich schlafen zu legen .



Wegen euch bin ich schonwieder zu spät ins Bett! Grr... mein Lehrer wirds freuen...


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Metallica bringt einen gut durch die Nächte! :>

*an den Animemarathon zurückdenk* 
Ich brauch sowieso keinen Schlaf


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

K, die Dorfglocke hat geläutet! Es is 2 Uhr. Zeit, sich schlafen zu legen .



Wegen euch bin ich schonwieder zu spät ins Bett! Grr... mein Lehrer wirds freuen...


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

2 uhr und 2fach post... passt doch
du hast morgn schule?


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

gn8 Bruder Benji


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 2 uhr und *2fach* post... passt doch
> du hast morgn schule?



3fach... ich habs nur unterbrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, manche haben noch Schule.. ich kenn da noch ein paar


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> löl
> hast du freunde?


biete 90 auf nein


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> 3fach... ich habs nur unterbrochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


löl


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

ich geh auch in die heia n8


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich geh auch in die heia n8



n8


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

gehen immer alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

ololol 3333 posts voll die schnappzahl
das muss ich feiern und anschließend off gehen *gn*
3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gehen immer alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich nicht



Kronas schrieb:


> ololol 3333 posts voll die schnappzahl
> das muss ich feiern und anschließend off gehen *gn*
> 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333 3333



gz


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

gz und juhu einer noch da ;D


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gz und juhu einer noch da ;D



Ich bin immer da o.O


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in 9min kommt house wiederholung xD


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

bin ma ausm forum noch house kuken und dann pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird halt ne kurze nacht xD


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bin ma ausm forum noch house kuken und dann pennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo läuft house? 

gn8 Weichei


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Dumm di dumm...  

Ist noch einer hier?


----------



## Valnir Aesling (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Dumm di dumm...
> 
> Ist noch einer hier?




nö


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> nö



Na dann: Weitermachen, es gibt hier nichts zu sehen!


----------



## Valnir Aesling (7. April 2009)

nö ich will das letzte wort haben


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> nö ich will das letzte wort haben



Da hast du aber Pech gehabt denn das werd ich (wie immer) haben oO


----------



## Valnir Aesling (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Da hast du aber Pech gehabt denn das werd ich (wie immer) haben oO




eben nicht Haha!

bruachst gar nicht lauern.. ich harre aus!


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> eben nicht Haha!
> 
> bruachst gar nicht lauern.. ich harre aus!



Ich auch!


----------



## Valnir Aesling (7. April 2009)

und der Schlussatz....

leg dich nie mit jemandem an der nicht einschlafen kann da er A: Urinaldrang hat und B: nicht müde ist und C: nichts besseres zu tun hat!

~Albert zweistein


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> und der Schlussatz....
> 
> leg dich nie mit jemandem an der nicht einschlafen kann da er A: Urinaldrang hat und B: nicht müde ist und C: nichts besseres zu tun hat!
> 
> ~Albert zweistein



Du solltest dich besser nicht mit mir auf einen Kampf ums Wachbleiben einlassen.... ich schlafe so gut wie nie...  und ich nehme öfter an Marathons teil, dessen Aufgabe es ist, am längsten wach zu bleiben! :>


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Ich bin immernoch da, aber du wohl nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

*Abschlusspost*  

Edit: 6:01.. du bist raus

Ich hab doch gesagt, dass ich siegen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Abend Leute


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Meine Funkuhr sagt 21:00:00

Guten Abend Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Razyl du bist 2 Sekunden zu früh


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Meine Funkuhr sagt 21:00:00
> 
> Guten Abend Leute
> 
> ...


Meine Internetuhr sagte 21.00 Uhr tjo


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

abend


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Meine Funkuhr sagt 21:00:00
> 
> Guten Abend Leute
> 
> ...


Er ist haltn Cheater.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Deine Computeruhr geht 2 Sekunden zu früh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Er ist haltn Cheater.


Hah dein mybrute link funzt auch nicht mehr haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hah dein mybrute link funzt auch nicht mehr haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau wie pennergame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> genau wie pennergame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh Satan, Pennergame ist Mist


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Oh Satan, Pennergame ist Mist



ich will nicht sagen Pennergame ist toll

ich will sagen mybrute links funktionieren ebenso nciht mehr wie pennergame links...


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Und wieso funzt der net mehr?


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich will nicht sagen Pennergame ist toll
> 
> ich will sagen mybrute links funktionieren ebenso nciht mehr wie pennergame links...


Weil sie halt auch mist sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Und wieso funzt der net mehr?


http://tebbi.Wegen-massiver-Spammerei-gefiltert
Da steht dein neuer Link :> Endlich!


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

und wieso wegen spammerei HÄH ?


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

... Failpost


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und wieso wegen spammerei HÄH ?



öhm es wurden einige threads usw deswegen aufgemacht


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Zwei... ich mach auch gleich einen auf und geh mich beschweren


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Ich habs doch nicht massiv gespammt!
Das war 3 Tage in meiner Signatur


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und wieso wegen spammerei HÄH ?


Weil dazu schon 3 Thread eröffnet wurden,sie manchmal in Posts gepostetwerden und sie in vielen Sigs sind?


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Zwei... ich mach auch gleich einen auf und geh mich beschweren


Wieso? Buffed kann die ja ruhig sperren o_O

-.- ihr schreibt zu langsam


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Was solls, hab eh aufgehört damit


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich habs doch nicht massiv gespammt!
> Das war 3 Tage in meiner Signatur



du nicht aber einige andere...

es wird nicht nachnamen sondern nach   mybrute   gefiltert


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> -.- ihr schreibt zu langsam



Kein Rl?


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Kein Rl?


Hatte ich schon den ganzen Tag lang


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Der tag hat 24 Stunden du Crétin!


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Der tag hat 24 Stunden du Crétin!



dann eben die stunden davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> dann eben die stunden davor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Versteh' ich nicht..


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

\\//_


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> \\//_



\\//


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Der tag hat 24 Stunden du Crétin!


Und weiter?


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und weiter?



K.A.


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1619018

tabuno hat wirklich n thread aufgemacht ^^


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1619018
> 
> tabuno hat wirklich n thread aufgemacht ^^



My_brute ist echt eine Sucht.. hab ich recht?

Der Scheiß hat mich 3 Stunden meines Lebens gekostet!


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1619018
> 
> tabuno hat wirklich n thread aufgemacht ^^


*OMFG*
Wegen nen Browserspiel ...


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Ratet mal wer sich gestern spontan die Haare Rot gefärbt hat.



Spoiler



Ich seh aus wie Pumuckl!


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ratet mal wer sich gestern spontan die Haare Rot gefärbt hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pumuckl?
Ich will ein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

Wenn es nicht regnen würde und nicht Rick Kavanian laufen würde, würde ich jetzt noch in Uniform spazieren gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Pumuckl?
> Ich will ein Bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Hab leider nur ein Handy mit Kamera, dass keine Bilder schicken kann..

Aber das Geile ist ja, dass wir einen Eder in der Klasse haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Razyl, ein Bild von mir...


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hab leider nur ein Handy mit Kamera, dass keine Bilder schicken kann..
> 
> Aber das Geile ist ja, dass wir einen Eder in der Klasse haben
> 
> ...



Du hast deinen Meister gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Razyl, ein Bild von mir...


Hat er nicht geschrieben...


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat er nicht geschrieben...



Ist aber logisch


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *OMFG*
> Wegen nen Browserspiel ...


Lach mich ruhig aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Lach mich ruhig aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

*grins* 

Ach und Spectrales... was ist das für ein Katzenbild? Ich erkenne selbst in der schlechten Qualität die Sternenflottenuniform!


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Lach mich ruhig aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *grins*
> 
> Ach und Spectrales... was ist das für ein Katzenbild? Ich erkenne selbst in der schlechten Qualität die Sternenflottenuniform!



Dacht ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab Star Trek Cat gegoogelt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

Ah okay


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

meine katze is so blöööd

is aufn stuhl liegt sich hin und fällt runter Oo

aber als ich se ausgelacht hab furzt die mir ganz fies ins zimmer -.-

lg


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> meine katze is so blöööd
> 
> is aufn stuhl liegt sich hin und fällt runter Oo
> 
> ...


Hahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> meine katze is so blöööd
> 
> is aufn stuhl liegt sich hin und fällt runter Oo
> 
> ...



Meine jüngste Katze klettert immer am Fenster rauf, mit den Krallen im Silikon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> meine katze is so blöööd
> 
> is aufn stuhl liegt sich hin und fällt runter Oo
> 
> ...



was lachst du auch deine Katze aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Katzen spürens sicher, wenn man sich über sie lustig macht..


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Katzen spürens sicher, wenn man sich über sie lustig macht..


HALO KITTY!!!!!!!


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> HALO KITTY!!!!!!!



Jupp


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Jupp


*mitnehmen und zu den anderen seltenen Actionfiguren tun*


----------



## Kangrim (7. April 2009)

Ich bin ja nicht so der Katzenmensch...


Nabend Jungs (und Mädels)


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *mitnehmen und zu den anderen seltenen Actionfiguren tun*



was für welche hast du denn noch so?


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

abend kangrim


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Lool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> was für welche hast du denn noch so?


Mookuh Actionfigur, Grüne BRille Actionfigur (und Vodoo Figur),ne menge WoW gildenkollegen als Actionfigur...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Kangrim: Abend


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *spam*



Hey Birk, hast tatsächlich durchgehalten..


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

HAHAHA mein mybrutelink funktioniert noch, obwohl ich ihn "getarnt" habe   *alle auslach*


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

LOL BEI BIRK GEHTS LOL I HATE U ALL


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *spam*



spam wo anders hier interessierts niemand


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hey Birk, hast tatsächlich durchgehalten..



Ja natürlich oO  Ich mach hier keine Witze!


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> HAHAHA mein mybrutelink funktioniert noch, obwohl ich ihn "getarnt" habe   *alle auslach*



geh mal zu tabuno und lach ihn aus :>


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ja natürlich oO  Ich mach hier keine Witze!



Wann hast geschlafen dann? Und bis wann?


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> LOL BEI BIRK GEHTS LOL I HATE U ALL



Ich glaub da einfach ein Mod  DICH verarscht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Versuch mal die Sig zu ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Blutalkoholwert	233.33 Promille
Sie sind wieder völlig nüchtern in 1400 Stunden und 0 Minuten.
Ab jetzt gerechnet genau am 05.06.2009 um 05:44 Uhr.

yeah hab ich beim promillerechner erreicht^^


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wann hast geschlafen dann? Und bis wann?



Glaub von 9 oder 10  bis 13 Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Glaub von 9 oder 10  bis 13 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

> *spam*



*ban*

Tabuno, ich würde den Link nicht von Hand ändern. Deine Beschwerde wurde registriert und der Verantwortliche wird sich bei dir melden. Hab Geduld.


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich glaub da einfach ein Mod  DICH verarscht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Geht ja eben nicht... immer wenn ich das poste kommt wegen spammerei gefiltert und keiner kanns mir erklären... lächerliches Spielchen was hier getrieben wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Blutalkoholwert	233.33 Promille
> Sie sind wieder völlig nüchtern in 1400 Stunden und 0 Minuten.
> Ab jetzt gerechnet genau am 05.06.2009 um 05:44 Uhr.
> 
> yeah hab ich beim promillerechner erreicht^^



*facepalm*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *ban*
> 
> Tabuno, ich würde den Link nicht von Hand ändern. Deine Beschwerde wurde registriert und der Verantwortliche wird sich bei dir melden. Hab Geduld.


Danke Lilli hab ja auch schon ZAM ne pm geschickt


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Blutalkoholwert	233.33 Promille
> Sie sind wieder völlig nüchtern in 1400 Stunden und 0 Minuten.
> Ab jetzt gerechnet genau am 05.06.2009 um 05:44 Uhr.
> 
> yeah hab ich beim promillerechner erreicht^^



Wie viele Liter Bier wären das?


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

moohkuh mahc das mal im rl nach Oo ..


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Er wirds schon lesen, aber auch ein Kerl wie Zam hat mal Schluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Danke Lilli hab ja auch schon ZAM ne pm geschickt



du kannst es nicht erwarten bis es wieder geht oder :>


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wie viele Liter Bier wären das?


viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Glaub von 9 oder 10  bis 13 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich würde sterben o_O


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> viele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



932 Bierflaschen.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wie viele Liter Bier wären das?


50x halbe flasche Whiskey
bei einer Körper von 150 cm und 50kg gewicht und weiblich :>


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> moohkuh mahc das mal im rl nach Oo ..



lieber nich 

hab körpergröße 1,5 m und das kleinste gewicht eingegeben dann noch 50 halbe flaschen vodka und das ist mein ergebniss


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> du kannst es nicht erwarten bis es wieder geht oder :>


ja immerhin brauche ich pupils


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja immerhin brauche ich pupils



Omg, du bist verloren!


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Was sind schon 233 Promille pff^^


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja immerhin brauche ich pupils



1. was ist das (ja schüler übersetzen kann ich auch)
2. was bringt das?


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg, du bist verloren!


Ich weiß, dass bin ich schon seit meiner Geburt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> 1. was ist das (ja schüler übersetzen kann ich auch)
> 2. was bringt das?



Erfahrunspunkte


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> 1. was ist das (ja schüler übersetzen kann ich auch)
> 2. was bringt das?


umso mehr pupils umso mehr exp umso mehr levels um so mehrere imba skills und waffen


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> umso mehr pupils umso mehr exp umso mehr levels um so mehrere imba skills und waffen



Ich hatte 31 pupils, 15 Siege und war nur lvl 5 oO

Obwohl die alle gelevelt haben wie verrückt.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

giev


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> giev



?!

Ich seh schon, du willst heute die 11K Posts knacken..


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> giev



giev was?


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> ?!
> 
> Ich seh schon, du willst heute die 11K Posts knacken..


Minas ist nur da vor großen postzahlen...


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich hatte 31 pupils, 15 Siege und war nur lvl 5 oO
> 
> Obwohl die alle gelevelt haben wie verrückt.


ich hab ja auch 370 sklaven .. äh pupils


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

katze liegt auf meinen G-Tasten und meinem Pfeiltasten :O strg(links) is au betroffen

lg


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab ja auch 370 sklaven .. äh pupils



LOL

Das Spiel macht so unglaublich süchtig!



Mefisthor schrieb:


> katze liegt auf meinen G-Tasten und meinem Pfeiltasten :O strg(links) is au betroffen
> 
> lg




Ja? Und?


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab ja auch 370 sklaven .. äh pupils



sklavenhaltung ist verboten :O


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> giev was?



forum lagt bei mir atm gewalltig .. eigentlich war giev direkt nach dem ep ..


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab ja auch 370 sklaven .. äh pupils


stevehinio von wowszene hat 5000 xD


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Das Spiel macht so unglaublich süchtig!


jo irgendwie schon lol 
Birk wurde für 1 stunde gebannt
Eine Trauerminute bitte


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> forum lagt bei mir atm gewalltig .. eigentlich war giev direkt nach dem ep ..



jaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> katze liegt auf meinen G-Tasten und meinem Pfeiltasten :O strg(links) is au betroffen
> 
> lg



wart bis sie runterfällt

mhh ich sollte bei mir die g tasten mal programmieren   habs seit 2 monaten und war bis jetzt zu faul was draufzulegen


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo irgendwie schon lol
> Birk wurde für 1 stunde gebannt
> Eine Trauerminute bitte



die dauert mir zu lang können wir das kürzen?


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo irgendwie schon lol
> Birk wurde für 1 stunde gebannt
> Eine Trauerminute bitte



Warum?!


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Warum?!


Weil er *spam* geschrieben hat.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Hehe, schon streng



Spoiler



*spam*


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Warum?!



weil er     *spam* hier reingeschrieben hat


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Will noch jemand?


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Will noch jemand?



Nicht unbedingt...


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Will noch jemand?



Nee.. :s

psst.. Birk hört uns zu..


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Will noch jemand?


Ne das eine mal war mir eine Lehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Mensch, jetzt ist die Stimmung total im Keller...


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ne das eine mal war mir eine Lehre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du wurdest mal gebannt?

wegen was?


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Dann unterlaßt die Provokation.

Wie schon oft gesagt: Ihr dürft euch hier gern über alles unterhalten (sofern es nicht gegen die Netiquette verstößt), aber sinnloser Spam wird auch hier entsprechend geahndet.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Will noch jemand?


Lilly: nein,aber trotzdem danke für das Angebot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Will noch jemand?


ja ja ich!

von lilly gebannt werden muss toll sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

ich sag jetzt was spannendens und geb hier meinen senf ab




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Du wurdest mal gebannt?
> 
> wegen was?



Das mit Birk war ihm eine Lehre


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dann unterlaßt die Provokation.
> 
> Wie schon oft gesagt: Ihr dürft euch hier gern über alles unterhalten (sofern es nicht gegen die Netiquette verstößt), aber sinnloser Spam wird auch hier entsprechend geahndet.


ja ich darf ja ruhig böse sein wegen meiner signatur und ich wurde nicht mal benarichtigt 
ne schweinerei ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich sag jetzt was spannendens und geb hier meinen senf ab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


süße 3/4 katze


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ja ja ich!
> 
> von lilly gebannt werden muss toll sein
> 
> ...



editier das raus, sonst macht sie es noch *g*



Spectrales schrieb:


> Das mit Birk war ihm eine Lehre



aso


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> editier das raus, sonst macht sie es noch *g*


hm habe eigentlich nicht vor in der nächsten stunde zu posten mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

jetzt isse aufm p jetzt drück ich da immer auf die pfote ^^

lg


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Mefisthor, warum machst die LEDs in der Tastatur nicht aus, dann geht die Katze auch weg.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mefisthor schrieb:


> jetzt isse aufm p jetzt drück ich da immer auf die pfote ^^
> 
> lg



oooohhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja ich darf ja ruhig böse sein wegen meiner signatur und ich wurde nicht mal benarichtigt
> ne schweinerei ist das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was hab ich damit zu tun?


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ja ja ich!
> 
> von lilly gebannt werden muss toll sein
> 
> ...


Den ZAMbann fand ich schöner... XD
@ lilli ja du und carcha ihr wart es also nicht also bleiben eig nur noch zam und maladin übrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

nachricht von birk per pm:



> Nein.. von Lilly gebannt werden ist nicht geil...  sie will einen eine Stunde bannen.. versaut es.. und dann wird ein Tag daraus...
> 
> Die Dauer dieser Sperre beläuft sich bis zum 8.04.2009, 21:49
> 
> ...


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Mefisthor, warum machst die LEDs in der Tastatur nicht aus, dann geht die Katze auch weg..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



er will seine katze bei sich haben?


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

so hier das andere 3/4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

lest doch mal oben
birk ist einen tag gesperrt^^

btw mefi: 3/4+3/4 sind aber nicht 4/4^^


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> er will seine katze bei sich haben?



Irgendwann nerven sogar Katzen mal..


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nachricht von birk per pm:


Schön einseitig, dass ich mich entschuldigt habe und dran arbeite sagt er nicht, gell?

Wenn er weiter über dritte posten läßt während seiner Schreibsperre ist der Tag sogar mehr als gerechtfertigt


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lest doch mal oben
> birk ist einen tag gesperrt^^
> 
> btw mefi: 3/4+3/4 sind aber nicht 4/4^^



ach du mit deinem mathe

er hat diesmal einfach das andere 1/4  weggelassen


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

jo besonders wenn se so blöd sind ^^

ne passt schon die katze is cool, die hängt hier ganz chillig rum

abe wehe wann das vieh wieder furzt -,-

lg


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> jo besonders wenn se so blöd sind ^^
> 
> ne passt schon die katze is cool, die hängt hier ganz chillig rum
> 
> ...



Meine Katzen furzen nur im Pinkelkistel


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> jo besonders wenn se so blöd sind ^^
> 
> ne passt schon die katze is cool, die hängt hier ganz chillig rum
> 
> ...


deine katze furzt?! meine hat immer etwas schnupfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Alle die mein Bild blocken hier hört euch das an! -.-


hör ich jetzt wieder kthxbye


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> deine katze furzt?! meine hat immer etwas schnupfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Häh?


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Meine Katzen furzen nur im Pinkelkistel



gut erzogen

btw wo soll aus dem halo anzug auch dämpfe rauskommen?


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

die katze is no ned so lang da, die muss erst noch wissen was ned gut is ^^

lg

Edit: jetzt wollt se auch noch am headsetkabel knabbern -.-


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

> > Von Birk
> >
> >
> >
> > ...



von birk


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hör ich jetzt wieder kthxbye



hehe, geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

@ tabuno ich block auch dein bild :O

spart einfach platz


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> @ tabuno ich block auch dein bild :O
> 
> spart einfach platz



Ka, was ihr alle meint


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Die PM ging vor deiner Entschuldigung raus...
> 
> 
> 
> von birk



post nicht weiter sonst bleibt der 1 tages ban


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Die PM ging vor deiner Entschuldigung raus...
> von birk


Damit bleibt der Tag. Schreibsperre heißt nicht, dass man andere für einen posten lassen soll -.-


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> @ tabuno ich block auch dein bild :O
> 
> spart einfach platz


Meine Signatur is ca so groß wie deine ich glaub ich radier mal deine schrift da °_°


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> post nicht weiter sonst bleibt der 1 tages ban


*hust* ok^^


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ka, was ihr alle meint



sein mybrute bild in seiner sig     glaubich zumindest


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> sein mybrute bild in seiner sig     glaubich zumindest



Wie blockiert man das?


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Meine Signatur is ca so groß wie deine ich glaub ich radier mal deine schrift da °_°






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kopiers mir auf mein ipod bist du dann zufrieden?


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich kopiers mir auf mein ipod bist du dann zufrieden?


ne ihr könnt es ruhig blocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr gibt mir ja eh keine pupils°_° und der link funzt auch net xD


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ne ihr könnt es ruhig blocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tebbi.wegen-massiver-spammerei-geblockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> tebbi.wegen-massiver-spammerei-geblockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wahrscheinlich hab ich das wow forum zu krass gespammt :O


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

naja bin erst mal off

viel spass noch, reizt lilly nicht und lasst euch nicht bannen


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> naja bin erst mal off
> 
> viel spass noch, reizt lilly nicht und lasst euch nicht bannen


n8 Paula... äh mookuh


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> naja bin erst mal off
> 
> viel spass noch, reizt lilly nicht und lasst euch nicht bannen



Nachti



Tabuno schrieb:


> n8 Paula



<3


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> naja bin erst mal off
> 
> viel spass noch, reizt lilly nicht und lasst euch nicht bannen


ich versuchs^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich hab ich das wow forum zu krass gespammt :O



Dann wunderst du dich? Wenn du so herumspammst damit?


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Hahaha Kann birk den Nachtschwärmer mal nicht schließen^^


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

btw yeah morgen noch 2 stunden schulsport dann Ferien *freu*


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann wunderst du dich? Wenn du so herumspammst damit?


Ich habe da nicht gespammt, ich habe da nur meine ganz normalen Beiträge geschrieben...


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann wunderst du dich? Wenn du so herumspammst damit?


nerd!



Razyl schrieb:


> Hahaha Kann birk den Nachtschwärmer mal nicht schließen^^


er weint jetzt bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Natürlich weint Birk jetzt, der hängt doch täglich 9 Stunden hier rum.. ^^

Gleich krieg ich wohl ne PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Schon geschehen)


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nerd!



Und weiter? ^^


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Natürlich weint Birk jetzt, der hängt doch täglich 9 Stunden hier rum.. ^^





Spoiler



er teilt mir grad mit, dass er nicht weint^^


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

birk schreib mal mit mir du verräter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> er teilt mir grad mit, dass er nicht weint^^



Dir auch.. Xd


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dir auch.. Xd


ich werd hier am laufenden band zugepmt^^


btw, warum hab ich 3 nachtschwärmer tabs auf? oO


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> btw, warum hab ich 3 nachtschwärmer tabs auf? oO




Musst du wissen...


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> btw, warum hab ich 3 nachtschwärmer tabs auf? oO


SUCHTI!!!!

Birk weint nicht,er ist so tief zerstört das er nichtmal mehr weinen kann


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> btw, warum hab ich 3 nachtschwärmer tabs auf? oO


lol ich wunder mich schon manchmal warum ich 2 buffed tabs aufhabe aber es gibt anscheinend noch verrücktere <3


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Musst du wissen...


oh gott was soll ich nur tun!


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Tabuno, jetzt hab ich nen Mega Ohrwurm..

[entfernt, lies die Netiquette]


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

*hat Angst*


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

So, wenn noch jemand meint er müsse die Posts von Schreibgesperrten hier her weiterleiten ist der Thread für heute dicht.

//Edit: Zu spät, die Verwarnung war schon raus.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> So, wenn noch jemand meint er müsse die Posts von Schreibgesperrten hier her weiterleiten ist der Thread für heute dicht.



Ich hab nur gemeint, dass ich ne PM bekommen hab


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> So, wenn noch jemand meint er müsse die Posts von Schreibgesperrten hier her weiterleiten ist der Thread für heute dicht.
> 
> //Edit: Zu spät, die Verwarnung war schon raus.


O-o
Tus nicht Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> //Edit: Zu spät, die Verwarnung war schon raus.



Ich hab keine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

Ihr legts au echt drauf an Leude ? mannoman

lg


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Ihr seid echt dämlich xD


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt dämlich xD



Du auch. <3


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich hab keine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch, hast du.

Wenn du magst kannst noch ne zweite haben :>


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Doch, hast du.
> 
> Wenn du magst kannst noch ne zweite haben :>



Werden Verwarnungen nicht mehr per PM verschickt?

hatte mal vor 3 Monaten ca. eine Verwarnung, gilt die noch?


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Du auch. <3


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bisten lieber^^


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

Wenn der Thread aufeinma wirklich zu is dann schick ich an jeden dieses Bild per PN

http://ajroxmywhitesox.mlblogs.com/haha%20(op-for.com).jpg

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

Charcha es gibt doch so ein 5 verwarnungen = ban system oder ? ich hab erst eine oder ? :O

lg


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Werden Verwarnungen nicht mehr per PM verschickt?
> 
> hatte mal vor 3 Monaten ca. eine Verwarnung, gilt die noch?



Natürlich gilt die noch :>


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Du hast mehr als eine. Und bei groben Verstößen bannt man auch mal vor der 5. Verwarnung permanent.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Charcha es gibt doch so ein 5 verwarnungen = ban system oder ? ich hab erst eine oder ? :O
> 
> lg



Du hast zwei von fünf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Natürlich gilt die noch :>



Wird die irgendwann resettet?
Ich mein, ich hab mich schon enorm gebessert.
Ich hab hinter jedem Satz nen Punkt, spamme nicht sinnlos und achte auf Groß-Kleinschreibung und auf Rechtschreibung überhaupt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

hmm welche waren das nomma ? an eine kann ich mich gut erinnern aber die 2te is mir jetzt neu :/

lg


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Hmm *grübel* ich war erst einmal mitner schreibsperrre belegt also erst 1 Verwarnung *grübel*


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

Ich hab mind. eine... und die reicht auch xD


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm *grübel* ich war erst einmal mitner schreibsperrre belegt also erst 1 Verwarnung *grübel*



Gibt auch Verwarnungen ohne Schreibsperre. Du bist bei 2/5


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wird die irgendwann resettet?
> Ich mein, ich hab mich schon enorm gebessert.
> Ich hab hinter jedem Satz nen Punkt, spamme nicht sinnlos und achte auf Groß-Kleinschreibung und auf Rechtschreibung überhaupt.
> 
> ...



Wird nicht resettet. Bei deinem Spamvorkommen eher erhöht.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Gibt auch Verwarnungen ohne Schreibsperre. Du bist bei 2/5


o_Ö was ist dann die 2. *grübel*


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

razyl ich glaub das wissen se ned, meine frage wurde auch übergangen :/

lg


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wird nicht resettet. Bei deinem Spamvorkommen eher erhöht.



Ich spamm nur bei den Schwärmern oO


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> o_Ö was ist dann die 2. *grübel*



Auftrag von ZAM persönlich. Du hast irgendwen als "schwul" betitelt.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> razyl ich glaub das wissen se ned, meine frage wurde auch übergangen :/
> 
> lg



Frag Lilly :>


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Auftrag von ZAM persönlich. Du hast irgendwen als "schwul" betitelt.


O_o
Was fürn ding? Wann soll ich das denn gemacht haben?


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

Lilly !! *hüstel*

lg


----------



## Kangrim (7. April 2009)

Ich hab soweit ich weiß noch keine verwarnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Urlaub ist Montag schon vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Razyl du warst böse... 


Btw ich hab noch keine oder?


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich hab soweit ich weiß noch keine verwarnung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch. Von mir :>


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> O_o
> Was fürn ding? Wann soll ich das denn gemacht haben?



ca. 23.01.2009, 23:19


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich hab soweit ich weiß noch keine verwarnung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Doch :>


----------



## Noxiel (7. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich hab soweit ich weiß noch keine verwarnung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schlecht informiert...


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

Jetzt sind schon 3 Mods hier ^^

Lilly kanndu mir sagen was ich nomma für 2 sachen angestellt hab ? :>

lg


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> ca. 23.01.2009, 23:19


Ahja... *suchen geht*


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Warum hab ich eigentlich jetzt eine Verwarnung? 
Wundert mich grad tierisch


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

Oh man
Strafregister halten...


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> ca. 23.01.2009, 23:19


Ahja... der mist mit Saytan. 
Ich wusste gar nicht das man Verwarnungen bekommt wenn man nen scherz macht o_O Das lief alles über Brilles post hinaus der meinte damals was damit wenn alle sagen ... etc.


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Gibt eben gesprächsstoff


Charcha hab ich schon eine verwarnung *lieb frag*


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Schlecht informiert...



*g*

ich hab wenn ich mich richtig erinner eine oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh man
> Strafregister halten...


selor n1 ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bist du dass oO
frag ich mich schon ganzen tag


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

Ja das bin ich und die Uniform ist auch echt


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Jetzt sind schon 3 Mods hier ^^
> 
> Lilly kanndu mir sagen was ich nomma für 2 sachen angestellt hab ? :>
> 
> lg


 Einmal posten im Nachtschwärmer zwischen 6 und 21 uhr (steht falsch im log, aber ich weiß noch was ich meine) und einmal sinnlosspam.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> selor n1 ava
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


m²

lg


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Gibt eben gesprächsstoff
> 
> 
> Charcha hab ich schon eine verwarnung *lieb frag*



Auf diesem Account nicht :>


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja das bin ich und die Uniform ist auch echt



cool ;P uniform schaut toll aus ;D
zam hat sicher auch so eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Warum hab ich eigentlich jetzt eine Verwarnung?
> Wundert mich grad tierisch


Spam, sinnlose Threadnekromantie


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Warum hab ich eigentlich jetzt eine Verwarnung?
> Wundert mich grad tierisch



Frag Tikume.


(kleiner Hinweis: Es hat mit Forennekromantie zu tun)


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Einmal posten im Nachtschwärmer zwischen 6 und 21 uhr (steht falsch im log, aber ich weiß noch was ich meine) und einmal sinnlosspam.


ach danke den ersten hab ich total vergessen stümmt

lg


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Spam, sinnlose Threadnekromantie



Wann war denn das ca.?



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Frag Tikume.
> 
> (kleiner Hinweis: Es hat mit Forennekromantie zu tun)



Und warum hab ich heute eine Verwarnung gekriegt?


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Auf diesem Account nicht :>



und ich? *ganzdollliebkuk*


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wann war denn das ca.?



weis ich glaubs noch ;P war irgend so nen 2 jahre post den du gefunden hast^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> cool ;P uniform schaut toll aus ;D
> zam hat sicher auch so eine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Muss sein, heute war Weltpremiere von Star Trek in Sydney und in einem Monat geht es los!


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Ich beantworte nun keine Fragen mehr zu Verwarnungen. Sollte noch jemand was wissen wollen darf er gern den Mod seines Vertrauens anschreiben.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> weis ich glaubs noch ;P war irgend so nen 2 jahre post den du gefunden hast^^



LOL, deswegen

Da war ich doch voll neu im Forum..
Naja, was solls

Rofl, 1001 posts


----------



## Kangrim (7. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Doch. Von mir :>



oO was hab ich für eine böse Jugendsünde begangen?^^


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Und warum hab ich heute eine Verwarnung gekriegt?




Hast du nicht.

Fragestunde ist beendet.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich beantworte nun keine Fragen mehr zu Verwarnungen. Sollte noch jemand was wissen wollen darf er gern den Mod seines Vertrauens anschreiben.


hab ja charcha gefragt ;P
meinen lieblingsmod hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


syr nox aber du bist dafür auf platz 2 ;D

zam ist ja kein mod *g*


----------



## Zorkal (7. April 2009)

Ich hab bestimmt noch keine Verwarnungen,oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> oO was hab ich für eine böse Jugendsünde begangen?^^



"First!" im Forum.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hast du nicht.
> 
> Fragestunde ist beendet.



:< bäh
wiso steht das eigentlich nicht in acc info oder so .. oder find ich das nur nid


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hast du nicht.



Bin ich froh, danke


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Juhu ich bin eine unbefleckte Kuh ;>


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Juhu ich bin eine unbefleckte Kuh ;>


nööö 3 flecken haste

lg


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Juhu ich bin eine unbefleckte Kuh ;>



Loool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (7. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> "First!" im Forum.



Mehr hatte ich nicht geschrieben? Ich bin ja ein ganz pöser xD
Naja was solls einmal geht ja.^^


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Mefi du hast die Rückseite Vergeseen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. April 2009)

ich hau mich dann ma auf die Matratze und gugg den kleinen Mann zuende

nacht ihr Spamm0r

lg


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



menno will wissen ob ich 1ne verwanrung wie ich denke oder mehr hab :<
/cry


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gn8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tjo...das wirst du nie erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gn8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;start=66400


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

glaub ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



najo ich glaube nid das ich 0 hab .. dafür gabs hier nen zu netten user .. mit dem ich mich sehr doll verstanden hab xD
hoffe nur hab nid 4 :<


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;start=66400



und? .. ich hab ihn innerhalb 10min weggemacht ..
dat gibt doch keine verwarnung Oo du hast ja gar nid hingesehen!


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> glaub ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Benehm dich einfach, dann hast du nichts zu befürchten :>

Wir oft eigentlich noch? Es ist egal wie lange etwas im Forum steht. Wenn etwas gegen die Netiquette verstößt wird es verwarnt und basta.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

tu ich ja aber wills trozdem wissen weil ichs in den einstellungen nirgends finden kann leider :/ und ich benimm mich immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint oke: demfall hab ich nu 2 :< bäh


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Benehmen ist leicher gesagt als getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und? .. ich hab ihn innerhalb 10min weggemacht ..
> dat gibt doch keine verwarnung Oo du hast ja gar nid hingesehen!



Nicht deswegen. Scroll runter.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Ich hau mich mal aufs Ohr

Ist eh nichts mehr los hier.
Gute Nacht Minas, Razyl etc..


----------



## Kangrim (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich hau mich mal aufs Ohr
> 
> Ist eh nichts mehr los hier.
> Gute Nacht Minas, Razyl etc..



Jetzt werd ich schon als etc abgestempelt oO


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nicht deswegen. Scroll runter.



....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nc


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Jetzt werd ich schon als etc abgestempelt oO



Gn8 KANGRIM!


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich hau mich mal aufs Ohr
> 
> Ist eh nichts mehr los hier.
> Gute Nacht Minas, Razyl etc..


Nacht Dir


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich hau mich mal aufs Ohr
> 
> Ist eh nichts mehr los hier.
> Gute Nacht Minas, Razyl etc..


eine wunderschöne gute nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. April 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

tachwohl


----------



## Kangrim (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Gn8 KANGRIM!




Eine wunderschöne gute nacht Spectrales 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


Tag


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

test test


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

you failed ;P


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Alles scheisse heute. Ich hasse meine Mitschüler.






Hi ihr.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Alles scheisse heute. Ich hasse meine Mitschüler.
> 
> Hi ihr.


Wieso? o_O

Und abend


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Alles scheisse heute. Ich hasse meine Mitschüler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wiso haben se dich im klo eingesperrt? hmm ne dann wärst nid hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
erzähl ;D


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

der halbe n schwärmer hat nen ban und sitzt im irc fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

genug geschlafen

Re


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> der halbe n schwärmer hat nen ban und sitzt im irc fest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der Halbe? das ist maximal nen viertel von den leuten die ihr oft schreiben


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> der Halbe? das ist maximal nen viertel von den leuten die ihr oft schreiben


der halbe klingt aber cooler


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> der halbe klingt aber cooler


Lüge nicht in Gottes namen!


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Will nicht drüber reden. Vllt doch, aber wenn, dann später. BIn halt im Gefühlschaos.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Will nicht drüber reden. Vllt doch, aber wenn, dann später. BIn halt im Gefühlschaos.


UNs kannst du alles anvertrauen wir erzählen es nicht weiter... aach mist sorry,issn offenes Forum :/


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> der halbe n schwärmer hat nen ban und sitzt im irc fest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Im Irc sitzt grad mal einer mit Ban. Wenn das der halbe nachtschwärmer ist können wir ja gleich dicht machen :>


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

ich bin manchma da aber meistens nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dort hats mir zuviele die einfach irgendwann zwischenposten was überhaupt nid dazu passt (wie dieser link poster weiter oben)


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

azyl: Benutzt du "In Gottes namen" ales redewendung? Will es wissen, weil ich mich immer ein bisschen geneckt fühle, wenn du sowas schreibst...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Will nicht drüber reden. Vllt doch, aber wenn, dann später. BIn halt im Gefühlschaos.



Gemobbt? Komische Fotos von dir veröffentlicht?


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Im Irc sitzt grad mal einer mit Ban. Wenn das der halbe nachtschwärmer ist können wir ja gleich dicht machen :>



ne die andere hälfte ist ja noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

tabu und lod sind aber 2^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

Okay, weiß jemand warum die linke hintere Seite des Rückens "innerlich" brennen kann?


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> azyl: Benutzt du "In Gottes namen" ales redewendung? Will es wissen, weil ich mich immer ein bisschen geneckt fühle, wenn du sowas schreibst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


k.A warum ich es nutze,aber sobald ich dich sehe fällt mir was zu Gott ein... o_O


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> azyl: Benutzt du "In Gottes namen" ales redewendung? Will es wissen, weil ich mich immer ein bisschen geneckt fühle, wenn du sowas schreibst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sag es uns in gottes namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Okay, weiß jemand warum die linke hintere Seite des Rückens "innerlich" brennen kann?


undbewemer stuhl dann gibts verspannung und wenn du dich entpsannst tuts da innerlich weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindest bei mir so nachdem ich sonen tollen holzstuhl oder so hocken musst für ne weile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sag es uns in gottes namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gottverdammter hier sind wortspiele unterwegs da kann man nurnoch beten^^


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Tabu ist gebannt? 
Hat er zam zu sehr mit mybrute genervt?


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Oh Gott: Ich merke erst jezz, das ich azyl, statt Razyl geschrieben hab... das hört sich an wie Asyl^^Razyl du armer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich lach mich weg xD


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Oh Gott: Ich merke erst jezz, das ich azyl, statt Razyl geschrieben hab... das hört sich an wie Asyl^^Razyl du armer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@mookuh:
Nein


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Tut mir leid, Razyl. Aber ich weiss, du steckst das locker weg.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Oh Gott: Ich merke erst jezz, das ich azyl, statt Razyl geschrieben hab... das hört sich an wie Asyl^^Razyl du armer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gott vergib ihm er ist doch noch zu jung !


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Tabu ist gebannt?
> Hat er zam zu sehr mit mybrute genervt?


er hat einen tag für iwas, grad kp


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Was erzählt kronas denn dann für einen Mist ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> undbewemer stuhl dann gibts verspannung und wenn du dich entpsannst tuts da innerlich weh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na gut okay


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, Razyl. Aber ich weiss, du steckst das locker weg.


Nein ich spring dafür nun aus den Fenster! Du bist fies!


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein ich spring dafür nun aus den Fenster! Du bist fies!



Yeah!


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Was erzählt kronas denn dann für einen Mist ?


lies er hat nen tag für irgendwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

nein sprign nicht!


Sonst muss ich noch aufwischen-.- aber wie? Ich hab ja kein Lappen


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> nein sprign nicht!
> 
> 
> Sonst muss ich noch aufwischen-.- aber wie? Ich hab ja kein Lappen



Lol, nimm meinen


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Lol, nimm meinen


ja nimm seinen feuchten weichen lappen


----------



## Kangrim (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Lol, nimm meinen



Was machst du denn bitte noch hier?^^


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

ich verkauf dir mein hochwasserstrahlpuztgerät .. damit wird alles wieder sauber ;D


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ja nimm seinen feuchten weichen lappen



Du hast kranke Fantasien..


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Was machst du denn bitte noch hier?^^


er macht hier camping


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> er macht hier camping


whot? CAMPER!!
ban him from server this is no camp map!


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> er macht hier camping



Mit meinem feuchten weichen Lappen..



Minastirit schrieb:


> whot? CAMPER!!
> ban him from server this is no camp map!



Ich werd meistens für exzessives Snipen in CoD 4 gebannt.. Zum Glück gibts Clans


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Mit meinem feuchten weichen Lappen..


jaa


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

So,nur nen Armbruch mehr nicht...


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So,nur nen Armbruch mehr nicht...



Häh?


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So,nur nen Armbruch mehr nicht...


wtf?


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Ach, er ist gesprungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

Streu Salz drauf!


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Häh?


hmm?

@ Kronas: ja?


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> hmm?



Huh??


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

Er hat sich beim springen nur den Arm gebrochen


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Streu Salz drauf!


und salatsauce


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Schon gut. Ich heil dass mal schnell weg. warte mal...

nee, du sollst den gebrochenen Arm behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. April 2009)

Spring von weiter oben.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

kleiner tipp vom stuhl springen reicht nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Spring von weiter oben.


Ich hab nie behauptet sterben zu wollen!


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab nie behauptet sterben zu wollen!



Warum würdest du dann springen?

Masochistisch veranlagt?


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Warum würdest du dann springen?
> 
> Masochistisch veranlagt?


Zum 1. Aus Depressionen,nur nicht so starke Depressionen das ich sterben will

zum 2. nein


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zum 1. Aus Depressionen,nur nicht so starke Depressionen das ich sterben will



Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zum 1. Aus Depressionen,nur nicht so starke Depressionen das ich sterben will
> 
> zum 2. nein



orly? ...
gegen depri hilft mit kolegen party machen gehen um abzuschalten .. da muss man nid arm brechen das macht nur noch mehr depri weil du nimmer zocken kannst und die meisten mädels sowas nid grad attraktiv finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> zum 2. nein




Beim Razyl ist ganz klar das er nur sadistisch veranlagt ist.^^


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Beim Razyl ist ganz klar das er nur sadistisch veranlagt ist.^^


jop er wollt ja von lillyan nid ausgepeitscht werden xD


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jop er wollt ja von lillyan nid ausgepeitscht werden xD


ich wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jop er wollt ja von lillyan nid ausgepeitscht werden xD



ICH! ICH!


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> orly? ...
> gegen depri hilft mit kolegen party machen gehen um abzuschalten .. da muss man nid arm brechen das macht nur noch mehr depri weil du nimmer zocken kannst und die meisten mädels sowas nid grad attraktiv finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach.....
Egal,mein Arm ist eh noch ganz,und alles andere auch :>


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach.....
> Egal,mein Arm ist eh noch ganz,und alles andere auch :>


lässt sich ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Beim Razyl ist ganz klar das er nur sadistisch veranlagt ist.^^


Tut mir leid Kangrim,auch das stimmt nicht. Evtl. hast du bei der nächsten Quizfrage wieder eine Chanche mitzumachen.


----------



## Kangrim (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach.....
> Egal,mein Arm ist eh noch ganz,und alles andere auch :>



Ich glaub, die glauben jetzt alle wirklich, das du depressionen hast xD


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach.....
> Egal,mein Arm ist eh noch ganz,und alles andere auch :>



Was?


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2009)

jetzt wurde ich irc gebanned >.<


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Was?


Geh schlafen!

@ Kangrim:
o_O


----------



## Spectrales (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> jetzt wurde ich irc gebanned >.<



ololol pwnd!1


----------



## Skatero (7. April 2009)

Haha.


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

ich weiss, was an dir nicht ganz is... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihihi


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> jetzt wurde ich irc gebanned >.<


selba schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ich weiss, was an dir nicht ganz is...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hatte den selben Gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Es geht anschienend eine Banwelle um. *Mundschutz rauskram*


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ich weiss, was an dir nicht ganz is...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmmmm? ich höre?


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> hmmmm? ich höre?



Da gibts viele Möglichkeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Da gibts viele Möglichkeiten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab zeit...


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab zeit...



Der Mittelohrknochen.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Der Mittelohrknochen.


Der ist sicherlich auch ganz :>


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Dein kleiner...Zeh!


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Die Mittelfussknochen - Ossa metatarsalia


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der ist sicherlich auch ganz :>




Dein Herz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dein kleiner...Zeh!


Alle Körperteile sind in Ordnung glaub mir


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alle Körperteile sind in Ordnung glaub mir



Schon mal dein Hirn gecheckt omg lolol ist der GUT xd111^^^^


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Schon mal dein Hirn gecheckt omg lolol ist der GUT xd111^^^^


Es arbeitet noch,das reicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. April 2009)

schonwieder irc ban wollte doch nur testen ob Wegen-massiver-Spammerei-gefiltert gesperrt wird >.<

edit: hier gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Aber da ist doch noch... ach, is schon gut^^du wirst es von alleine merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Aber da ist doch noch... ach, is schon gut^^du wirst es von alleine merken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Christ Benji,erkläre mir deinen Satz nun oder bring solche Kommentare einfach nicht.


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Christ Benji,erkläre mir deinen Satz nun oder bring solche Kommentare einfach nicht.



Um Gottes Willen


----------



## Kronas (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen


er ist doch noch so jung!


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bitte nimm den Beitrag nicht so ernst, oder ignorier ihn Razyl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nene, ich mag dich. Und das liegt nicht an deinem Ranking


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Bitte nimm den Beitrag nicht so ernst, oder ignorier ihn Razyl
> ...


Ich weiß nichtmal annähernd was du mit deinen beitrag meintest aber ok... o_O


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Bitte nimm den Beitrag nicht so ernst, oder ignorier ihn Razyl
> ...



Sprich doch mal Klartext


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Sprich doch mal Klartext


Bin ich aber auch dafür


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Wenn ich das mache, werd ich gebannt. Sollte allerdings ein Scherz sein. Wenn ihr ihn nicht selber aufdeckt, is es besser, dass er für immer nicht entdeckt wird... weil der nicht so gut war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mache, werd ich gebannt. Sollte allerdings ein Scherz sein. Wenn ihr ihn nicht selber aufdeckt, is es besser, dass er für immer nicht entdeckt wird... weil der nicht so gut war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also meinst du sein 3tes Bein?


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mache, werd ich gebannt. Sollte allerdings ein Scherz sein. Wenn ihr ihn nicht selber aufdeckt, is es besser, dass er für immer nicht entdeckt wird... weil der nicht so gut war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du wirst nicht gebannt,du meinstet schon das dein bild anstößig sei und das war es bei weitem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (8. April 2009)

so... ein weiteres Mal:

Der Thread wird natürlich nicht geschlossen. Der Nachtschwärmer ist allerdings nur dazu da um sich nachts ein wenig zu unterhalten. Er ist kein "Ich verstoße jetzt absichtlich gegen Regeln und Ansagen"-Thread und auch kein "Ich pushe meinen Postcount mit sinnlosen Einwortposts"-Thread. Wer damit nicht einverstanden ist und nicht damit klar kommt, dass er bestraft wird, wenn er gegen die Regeln verstößt sollte diesen Thread meiden. Allen anderen noch viel Spaß.


----------



## Skatero (8. April 2009)

Ich entschuldige mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. April 2009)

ich unterwerfe mich deinem göttlichem urteil, lilly!


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Der Thread wird natürlich nicht geschlossen. Der Nachtschwärmer ist allerdings nur dazu da um sich nachts ein wenig zu unterhalten. Er ist kein "Ich verstoße jetzt absichtlich gegen Regeln und Ansagen"-Thread und auch kein "Ich pushe meinen Postcount mit sinnlosen Einwortposts"-Thread. Wer damit nicht einverstanden ist und nicht damit klar kommt, dass er bestraft wird, wenn er gegen die Regeln verstößt sollte diesen Thread meiden. Allen anderen noch viel Spaß.


Ein wenig ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und manche bilden halt immer die ausnahme... leider :/
Aber danke Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> so... ein weiteres Mal:
> 
> Der Thread wird natürlich nicht geschlossen. Der Nachtschwärmer ist allerdings nur dazu da um sich nachts ein wenig zu unterhalten. Er ist kein "Ich verstoße jetzt absichtlich gegen Regeln und Ansagen"-Thread und auch kein "Ich pushe meinen Postcount mit sinnlosen Einwortposts"-Thread. Wer damit nicht einverstanden ist und nicht damit klar kommt, dass er bestraft wird, wenn er gegen die Regeln verstößt sollte diesen Thread meiden. Allen anderen noch viel Spaß.




Alles klar. Ich glaub auch nicht das razyl das so gemeint hatte aber deine Reaktion ist natürlich nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Alles klar. Ich glaub auch nicht das razyl das so gemeint hatte aber deine Reaktion ist natürlich nachzuvollziehen.


Ich meine der Thread wurde geschlossen wegen Tabunos und Lurocks Aufruf dazu o_O


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

... nur komisch dass er geschlossen wurde, da es sich 2 User gewünscht haben, dazu noch einer davon gebannt war...


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> so... ein weiteres Mal:
> 
> Der Thread wird natürlich nicht geschlossen. Der Nachtschwärmer ist allerdings nur dazu da um sich nachts ein wenig zu unterhalten. Er ist kein "Ich verstoße jetzt absichtlich gegen Regeln und Ansagen"-Thread und auch kein "Ich pushe meinen Postcount mit sinnlosen Einwortposts"-Thread. Wer damit nicht einverstanden ist und nicht damit klar kommt, dass er bestraft wird, wenn er gegen die Regeln verstößt sollte diesen Thread meiden. Allen anderen noch viel Spaß.



juhu vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du wirst nicht gebannt,du meinstet schon das dein bild anstößig sei und das war es bei weitem nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hmm ich dachte dieser Post hier war ne anregung.^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ... nur komisch dass er geschlossen wurde, da es sich 2 User gewünscht haben, dazu noch einer davon gebannt war...



wo haben sich das 2 user gewünscht? und welche 2? .. mit welcher begründung -.-


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Wie kommt man überhaupt darauf einen epischen Thread über 3000 Seiten zu sperren?


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

wenn du wüsstest wie oft dieser thread zu war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wo haben sich das 2 user gewünscht? und welche 2? .. mit welcher begründung -.-


Lurock und Tabuno im IRC.
Tabuno sicherlich weil er hier nichtmehr posten darf für heute und weil es "3460 seiten spam" sind


----------



## Lillyan (8. April 2009)

Wäre ich dem Wunsch nachgekommen wäre er ganz zu.

Der "Wunsch" war eher, dass der Nachtschwärmer eh nur aus Spam besteht und man daher sein Recht einfordern wollte Sachen wie "*spam*" zu schreiben.... aber dafür ist der Thread nunmal nicht da.


----------



## Kronas (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wo haben sich das 2 user gewünscht? und welche 2? .. mit welcher begründung -.-


im irc, ohne begründung glaub ich sogar^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wo haben sich das 2 user gewünscht? und welche 2? .. mit welcher begründung -.-



Im IRC-Chat... hab keine Lust, es dir rüberzukopiere.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (8. April 2009)

Na endlich ist er wieder auf grrr!


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wo haben sich das 2 user gewünscht? und welche 2? .. mit welcher begründung -.-



(Wüsst ich auch gern mal)


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lurock und Tabuno im IRC.
> Tabuno sicherlich weil er hier nichtmehr posten darf für heute und weil es "3460 seiten spam" sind


wiso denn lurock ... der war auch mal einer der schwärmer :<


----------



## Falathrim (8. April 2009)

Ich habs nicht gemeldet, aber ich kann mir trotzdem vorstellen warum.

Im Endeffekt ist dieser Thread vollkommen sinnlos. Er dient eigentlich nur zur Unterhaltung eines bestimmten, stark eingegrenzten Personenkreises und pusht nebenbei ihre Posts quasi ins Unermessliche (siehe Minas)


----------



## GrouchY (8. April 2009)

wer hat alles ferien? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wäre ich dem Wunsch nachgekommen wäre er ganz zu.
> 
> Der "Wunsch" war eher, dass der Nachtschwärmer eh nur aus Spam besteht und man daher sein Recht einfordern wollte Sachen wie "*spam*" zu schreiben.... aber dafür ist der Thread nunmal nicht da.



ok sowas ist klar. Dafür war er auch nie
ich sehe es mehr wie ein abendliches gespräch mit vielen leuten über verschiedene mehr oder weniger sinvolle themen.


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich habs nicht gemeldet, aber ich kann mir trotzdem vorstellen warum.
> 
> Im Endeffekt ist dieser Thread vollkommen sinnlos. Er dient eigentlich nur zur Unterhaltung eines bestimmten, stark eingegrenzten Personenkreises und pusht nebenbei ihre Posts quasi ins Unermessliche (siehe Minas)



Ich glaub nicht, dass hier nur geschrieben wird nur um eine Zahl zu erhöhen.. Wäre doch totaler Schwachsinn.. Genau wie Mybrute. *hust*


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Wann ward ihr das letzte mal wandern? Ich hoffe ich geb dem Thread jezz einen Sinn....


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wäre ich dem Wunsch nachgekommen wäre er ganz zu.
> 
> Der "Wunsch" war eher, dass der Nachtschwärmer eh nur aus Spam besteht und man daher sein Recht einfordern wollte Sachen wie "*spam*" zu schreiben.... aber dafür ist der Thread nunmal nicht da.


Wie schon eben im IRC. Dies sind halt die leute die die wirkliche Ausnahme bilden und nicht wirklich auf die regeln achten - leider.
Und ich unterstütze dich da,das Sachen wie *spam* etc. hier nicht stehen müssen.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso denn lurock ... der war auch mal einer der schwärmer :<




der hört Gräueelige Musik die Texte im Bereich Kindsmord,todgeeburt bis Zwittersex hat!

kann ich net verstehen...


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich habs nicht gemeldet, aber ich kann mir trotzdem vorstellen warum.
> 
> Im Endeffekt ist dieser Thread vollkommen sinnlos. Er dient eigentlich nur zur Unterhaltung eines bestimmten, stark eingegrenzten Personenkreises und pusht nebenbei ihre Posts quasi ins Unermessliche (siehe Minas)



und da postcounter ja etwas so wichtiges ist .. ....


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich habs nicht gemeldet, aber ich kann mir trotzdem vorstellen warum.
> 
> Im Endeffekt ist dieser Thread vollkommen sinnlos. Er dient eigentlich nur zur Unterhaltung eines bestimmten, stark eingegrenzten Personenkreises und pusht nebenbei ihre Posts quasi ins Unermessliche (siehe Minas)



Er bietet die möglichkeit für JEDEN User sich auch gegen die Normalen urzeiten mit Leuten aus dem Forum auszutauschen und nicht für jeden Quark ein thread zu eröffnen. Mina postet auch sehr viele Sinnvolle Beiträge im rest des Forums und warum zur hölle sind alle von ihrem Postcount besessen?


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Man sollte mal den Postcounter ganz rausnehmen und dann auf die Reaktionen zu warten...^^
Sicher sehr unterhaltsam


----------



## Kronas (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Man sollte mal den Postcounter ganz rausnehmen und dann auf die Reaktionen zu warten...^^
> Sicher sehr unterhaltsam


und auf einmal wurde es leerer^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Der Mensch begehrt, wass er nicht kriegen kann. Und wenn ers ned kriegen kann, solls niemand kriegen


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und auf einmal wurde es leerer^^



Dann würden Leute wie Razyl und so wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr geachtet werden.
uahh.. Kommunismus


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich habs nicht gemeldet, aber ich kann mir trotzdem vorstellen warum.
> 
> Im Endeffekt ist dieser Thread vollkommen sinnlos. Er dient eigentlich nur zur Unterhaltung eines bestimmten, stark eingegrenzten Personenkreises und pusht nebenbei ihre Posts quasi ins Unermessliche (siehe Minas)


Bestimmten stark eingegrenzten personenkreis? Hier kann jeder herkommen und sich mit uns Unterhalten.Ich bin fast jeden abend hier,weil es Spaß und interesannt ist sich mit anderen Usern zu unterhalten über normale Themen,was sonst in anderen Threads eher nicht möglich ist. Und was bringt dir ein hoher Postcounter?


----------



## Valnir Aesling (8. April 2009)

Ich bin nur in 2 Foren akttiv hier im Buffed Form und im MMX und da wird die Postzahl auch nicht angezeigt und es stört keinen.


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

mir wärs egal ich würd weiterhin hier sein
wenns nur um postcounter ginge würd man threads wie er kann bis auf 1000 zählen machen
oder sonst was
in dem einen forum hatten wa den thread wer 10000 postet bekommt x 
in 2 wochen hatte man das .. mit 6 leuten .. 

WICHTIGE frage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGKdnOsz-BQ

bei dem lied .. der anfang also bis 0.16 kommt mir so bekannt vor -.- weis einer wie das original lied heisst ..


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Gib nem Jungen 2 Kekse und nimm ihn einem Weg.
Gib nem anderen Jungen nur einen Keks.

Wer is glücklicher?


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dann würden Leute wie Razyl und so wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr geachtet werden.
> uahh.. Kommunismus



wiso wird razyl dann nimmer geachtet? unser obama razyl ist für 4 jahre oben ! den muss man beachten


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gib nem Jungen 2 Kekse und nimm ihn einem Weg.
> Gib nem anderen Jungen nur einen Keks.
> 
> Wer is glücklicher?



Der Andere 



Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso wird razyl dann nimmer geachtet? unser obama razyl ist für 4 jahre oben ! den muss man beachten



Urks.. Der Asyl Obama


----------



## Kronas (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gib nem Jungen 2 Kekse und nimm ihn einem Weg.
> Gib nem anderen Jungen nur einen Keks.
> 
> Wer is glücklicher?


der andere^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gib nem Jungen 2 Kekse und nimm ihn einem Weg.
> Gib nem anderen Jungen nur einen Keks.
> 
> Wer is glücklicher?



der mit 2 keksen am anfang
denn er freut sich das er mehr hat als der andere
danach der mit einem da er sich freut weil der andere uach nur noch einen hat


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mir wärs egal ich würd weiterhin hier sein
> wenns nur um postcounter ginge würd man threads wie er kann bis auf 1000 zählen machen
> oder sonst was
> in dem einen forum hatten wa den thread wer 10000 postet bekommt x
> in 2 wochen hatte man das .. mit 6 leuten ..


Ich würde ebenso hier sein. Es macht einfach spaß sich mit anderen Usern aus den Forum zu unterhalten. Klar gibt es immer Leute die daneben hauen müssen,sollen diese halt eine Schreibsperre abbekommen. Ein Großteil hier verhält sich normal für das Forum so wie es sich gehört


----------



## Lillyan (8. April 2009)

Ich fühle mich irgendwie in meinen Religionsunterricht in der Grundschule zurückversetzt...


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Urks.. Der Asyl Obama




tse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


najo ich achte immer auf den username ist das einzige was ich beachte .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gib nem Jungen 2 Kekse und nimm ihn einem Weg.
> Gib nem anderen Jungen nur einen Keks.
> 
> Wer is glücklicher?



der der nur einen Keks  bekommen hat, da der andere sauer ist dass du ihm einen weggeommen hast obwohl er ohne dich so und so keinen hätte. Ist komisch ich weiß aber die menschliche Psyche..


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich irgendwie in meinen Religionsunterricht in der Grundschule zurückversetzt...



cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da fühlt man sich wieder jung und knackig wa *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich irgendwie in meinen Religionsunterricht in der Grundschule zurückversetzt...


jetzt schlagen wir unsere bücher auf der seite 23 auf und gucken uns das bild von moses an, wie er das wasser teilt...


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dann würden Leute wie Razyl und so wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr geachtet werden.
> uahh.. Kommunismus


Werde Ich geachtet? Wo bitte sehr? Es ist mir sch*** Egal wer ob mich hier jemand im Forum achtet oder nicht.


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich irgendwie in meinen Religionsunterricht in der Grundschule zurückversetzt...



Ich mich auch, ich hau jetzt ab

So ein Scheiß Tag :s



Razyl schrieb:


> Werde Ich geachtet? Wo bitte sehr? Es ist mir sch*** Egal wer ob mich hier jemand im Forum achtet oder nicht.



Ich rede nur von bestimmten Personen


----------



## Falathrim (8. April 2009)

Mir ist der Postcounter auch scheissegal. 
Aber es gibt Menschen, die haben die Logik "Der hat viele Posts, der ist toll, den kann ich zu allem ausfragen"

Ob das stimmt, ist dann aber immer mal ne andere Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ganz ehrlich:
Mich kümmert euer kleiner Spielplatz nicht sonderlich. Aber sinnfrei ist er trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (8. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Mir ist der Postcounter auch scheissegal.
> Aber es gibt Menschen, die haben die Logik "Der hat viele Posts, der ist toll, den kann ich zu allem ausfragen"
> 
> Ob das stimmt, ist dann aber immer mal ne andere Sache
> ...




du warst doch früher auch immer hier TODESSCHLEICHER!!!


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> jetzt schlagen wir unsere bücher auf der seite 23 auf und gucken uns das bild von moses an, wie er das wasser teilt...



*g* wiso ist jeus übers wasser gelaufen?
weil er keinen jet-ski hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 rick (von bully parade/der schuh des manitu und co)


----------



## Kronas (8. April 2009)

wow 3 posts hintereinander mit dem gleichen bösen wort, einmal wenigstens mit *** am ende^^


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich:
> Mich kümmert euer kleiner Spielplatz nicht sonderlich. Aber sinnfrei ist er trotzdem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich sehe hier trotzdem Sinn. Hier wird sich ganz normal mit Leuten aus diesen Forum unterhalten über Alltagssachen. Wenn das total sinnfrei wäre,sollte sich auch keiner mehr auf der Straße mit wem anders Unterhalten über solche Sachen.


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Mir ist der Postcounter auch scheissegal.
> Aber es gibt Menschen, die haben die Logik "Der hat viele Posts, der ist toll, den kann ich zu allem ausfragen"
> 
> Ob das stimmt, ist dann aber immer mal ne andere Sache
> ...



der kaufe einen pc und co thread ist im grunde auch sinnfrei wenn die leute sufu aka google benutzen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein forum dient der informations beschaffung und verteilung .. 

und solange man nicht lol spam nub schreibt sondern einen sinvollen text verfasst ist dies (soalnge man die regeln einhält) egal


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und solange man nicht lol spam nub schreibt sondern einen sinvollen text verfasst ist dies (soalnge man die regeln einhält) egal


Genau so siehts aus,und das ist ja das was Lilly will. Und ich stimme damit ihr überein. Dieser Thread ist eigentlich ein ganz netter Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus,und das ist ja das was Lilly will. Und ich stimme damit ihr überein. Dieser Thread ist eigentlich ein ganz netter Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hast du recht!


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

/sign


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

So die Signatur für Klunker ist fertig. Noch ein kleiner Beitrag in den Designthread und ich bin weg. Gute nacht leute!


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

und trozdem bin ich ma pennen ;P
in mein bequemes b ettchen mit 3 mattrazen 2 decken und 4 kissen <3
gn8 jungs/mädels
und macht das ding bitte nid wieder zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir sind auch brav ..


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> So die Signatur für Klunker ist fertig. Noch ein kleiner Beitrag in den Designthread und ich bin weg. Gute nacht leute!


Nacht Kangrim,schlaf gut

@ Minas:
2 Decken? nicht ein Bisschen warm?^^
Nacht,du solltest ebenfalls gut schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Ich gehe auch... sonst verschlaf ich wieder :<


----------



## Valnir Aesling (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und trozdem bin ich ma pennen ;P
> in mein bequemes b ettchen mit 3 mattrazen 2 decken und 4 kissen <3
> gn8 jungs/mädels
> und macht das ding bitte nid wieder zu
> ...




Du und dein Harem?


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Ich hatte mal 4 mattrazen^^


----------



## Falathrim (8. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> du warst doch früher auch immer hier TODESSCHLEICHER!!!


Ich bin immer noch hier, falls es dir aufgefallen ist. 
Ich darf doch wohl sinnfrei finden, was ich selber mache? o.o


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Du und dein Harem?



welches harem :<
hab nur eine freundin und bin glücklich damit .. brauch kein harem nur nen bequemes bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> welches harem :<
> hab nur eine freundin und bin glücklich damit .. brauch kein harem nur nen bequemes bett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber 2 Decken? Ich finde das ein bisschen ... warm.


----------



## Kronas (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber 2 Decken? Ich finde das ein bisschen ... warm.


ich schwitze bei meiner einen schon :x


----------



## Valnir Aesling (8. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch hier, falls es dir aufgefallen ist.
> Ich darf doch wohl sinnfrei finden, was ich selber mache? o.o




du bist in letzter Zeit so zornig....


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

Hi Leude!
alles fit?


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Hi Leude!


Abend ANduris

@ Kronas:
ich schlaf schon ohne und mit offenen fenster... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber 2 Decken? Ich finde das ein bisschen ... warm.



man kann auch auf der decke pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur leider wirds mittlerweile wirklich warm -.- darum lieb ich winter ..
fenster offen und richtig warm halten dann aufstehen grrr kalt und du bist wach und .. kannst arbeiten gehen ... -.-.-.-

so nu aber entgültig


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> man kann auch auf der decke pennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hasse den Winter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist bei mir nur Frühs mal das Fenster offen,dann nicht mehr :>
Aber jetzt ist es wieder fast durchgängig offen,aber ich liebe den Sommer und den Frühling

edit:
Hmm alle wohl schlafen gegangen?


----------



## Skatero (8. April 2009)

Kangrim hat mich umgebracht. oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kangrim hat mich umgebracht. oO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und wieso kannst du dann noch hier schreiben? Oder hat der Himmel doch DSL?


----------



## Skatero (8. April 2009)

Ach es geht um ein Spiel, da hat er mich umgebracht.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ach es geht um ein Spiel, da hat er mich umgebracht.


Achja... sicherlich um DAS spiel,was hier in letzter diskuttiert wurde oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. April 2009)

Nein nein nein. Ein total anderes Spiel.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein nein nein. Ein total anderes Spiel.


Achso ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich bin dann nun auch mal off,ein wenig schlaf muss schon sein. Nacht euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. April 2009)

Gn8 Razyl - Obama


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

gute nacht obama!


----------



## Skatero (8. April 2009)

Ich gehe jetzt auch schlafen.
Euch allen noch eine schöne Nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. April 2009)

naja lege eben noch darkhan und dann auch wech


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Noch jemand da..?


----------



## Kronas (8. April 2009)

ich aber ich geh jetzt pennen


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Noch jemand da..?


ja, bin nun aber auch off, gn8


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Na gut, dann geh ich auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## firose (8. April 2009)

Niemand mehr da?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (8. April 2009)

Ich will schlafen. ;( Bin schon seit einer Stunde arbeiten.


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Abend :>
Bayern geht unter hhhheeeey


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend :>
> Bayern geht unter hhhheeeey



Inwiefern?


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Inwiefern?


Barcelona - Bayern 2:0 ... 9 min Messi, 12 min Eto´o


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Barcelona - Bayern 2:0 ... 9 min Messi, 12 min Eto´o



Hast was anderes erwartet? ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hast was anderes erwartet? ^^


nen 0:0 so wie sich alle auf ein schützenfest gefreut haben^^


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

abend


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Pssst.. Die Kuh rollt an


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

I am HERE!


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Pssst.. Die Kuh rollt an



na und?



abend benji


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> na und?



Weiss nicht?


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Weiss nicht?



hmm mysteriös


wie viel steht bayern - barcelona?


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

habn neuer Hintergrund


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> hmm mysteriös
> 
> 
> wie viel steht bayern - barcelona?



0:2



Benji9 schrieb:


> habn neuer Hintergrund



?


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> habn neuer Hintergrund



was für einen denn?


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> wie viel steht bayern - barcelona?


0:2 ... Butt hatten tritt in die Fresse bekommen^^


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 0:2 ... Butt hatten tritt in die Fresse bekommen^^



Spielt Henry jetzt bei Barcelona?


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Muss zuerst suchen... hab es nicht auf den Desktop kopiert^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Spielt Henry jetzt bei Barcelona?


Schon seit der vorigen Saison


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Magersuchtelfe.. lol

Echt nicht schön

Mensch, Leute..Ich schlaf noch ein hier


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Mensch, Leute..Ich schlaf noch ein hier



So müde? Sind wir langweilig? Einfach nur zu wenig Posts?


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Los! Bewetet alle diese dame^^


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Mensch, Leute..Ich schlaf noch ein hier


Fußball sorry


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fußball sorry



Stell deinen fucking Fernseher neben den PC!

:<


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Mensch, Leute..Ich schlaf noch ein hier



tjoa passiert


Benji9 schrieb:


> Los! Bewetet alle diese dame^^


sieht an manchen ansätzen gut aus, aber das gesamtbild find ich nich so stimmig


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Stell deinen fucking Fernseher neben den PC!
> 
> :<


Nö,kein platz


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Stell deinen fucking Fernseher neben den PC!
> 
> :<



ich hab mein fernsehkabel am PC angeschlossen ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

So... Gehirn ist wieder ein wenig da *GG*


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

AHAHAHAHA BAyern sind die totalen Amateure...
3:0


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> So... Gehirn ist wieder ein wenig da *GG*



Wo war es denn davor?


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHA BAyern sind die totalen Amateure...
> 3:0




Yeah!

Go Barca! Go Barca!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wo war es denn davor?



Ein paar Stunden lang im Standby Modus um Energien zu regenerieren um meine phantastische Mehrdimensionale Universumstheorie auszuspucken!


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Nabend


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ein paar Stunden lang im Standby Modus um Energien zu regenerieren um meine phantastische Mehrdimensionale Universumstheorie auszuspucken!




Erzähl uns doch mal von deiner Theorie :>


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Bist du das auf deinem Ava-Bild?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Gucksu in den Universumsthread ^^ Kurz und bündig hingeklatscht xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Bist du das auf deinem Ava-Bild?



Ja bin ich *gg*


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Gucksu in den Universumsthread ^^ Kurz und bündig hingeklatscht xD



ach ich schau in mir gleich mal an

btw nice Startrek-uniform


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja bin ich *gg*



Die Uniform sieht so zerlumpt aus am Kragen, gehört das so?


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Nunja, schlichter Körper, geniales Gehirn^^ 

"Es kommt auf die inneren Werte an"


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Die Uniform sieht so zerlumpt aus am Kragen, gehört das so?



Zerlumpt? Der Schwarze kragen gehört zu dem Pullover, es ist höchstens nicht glatt gestrichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

4:0..... 5 Mann schaffen es nicht einen ball zu verhindenr zu Henry zu bekommen ahahahaha


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, schlichter Körper, geniales Gehirn^^
> 
> "Es kommt auf die inneren Werte an"



Die seh ich auf nem Bild aber nich :O


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 4:0..... 5 Mann schaffen es nicht einen ball zu verhindenr zu Henry zu bekommen ahahahaha



Kuckst du trotzdem noch weiter?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, schlichter Körper, geniales Gehirn^^
> 
> "Es kommt auf die inneren Werte an"



Schlicht? Was soll das denn jetzt? 
Auch hochtrabende Worte verdecken nicht die schlechten Absichten dahinter...


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Schlicht? Was soll das denn jetzt?
> Auch hochtrabende Worte verdecken nicht die schlechten Absichten dahinter...



Ich glaub das war ein Lob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Schon in den Pickachu Thread bei den Forenspielen geschaut?)


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Kuckst du trotzdem noch weiter?


Ja türlich^^ so wie Barca spielt muss man das sehen


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Schlicht? Was soll das denn jetzt?
> Auch hochtrabende Worte verdecken nicht die schlechten Absichten dahinter...



meinte er damit nicht das Bild, das er vorhin gepostet hat?


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Selor: Du bist dick. Fühlst du dich jezz besser? Dass ist aber legidlich eine Tatsache, für die mn sich nicht schämen muss. Also fang jezzblos keinen Streit mit mir an.

Ps: Du wolltest es ja direkt wissen...


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja türlich^^ so wie Barca spielt muss man das sehen



Wollen wir ein Tipspiel aufmachen?


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wollen wir ein Tipspiel aufmachen?


HZ 4:0..
Wenn bayern glück hat wirds nicht zweistellig


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Selor: Du bist dick. Fühlst du dich jezz besser? Dass ist aber legidlich eine Tatsache, für die mn sich nicht schämen muss. Also fang jezzblos keinen Streit mit mir an.
> 
> Ps: Du wolltest es ja direkt wissen...



Ich bin auch FETT.
Sowas stört einen aber irgendwann gar nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> HZ 4:0..
> Wenn bayern glück hat wirds nicht zweistellig



Ich sag 5:1


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Selor: Du bist dick. Fühlst du dich jezz besser? Dass ist aber legidlich eine Tatsache, für die mn sich nicht schämen muss. Also fang jezzblos keinen Streit mit mir an.
> 
> Ps: Du wolltest es ja direkt wissen...



Nunja... manieren scheinen irgendwo auf dem Weg hierhin verloren gegangen... es geht mir nicht um die Tatsache des Inhalts sondern um die Tatsache das du eine beleidigung hinter schönen Worten verstecken willst... obgleich es doch die manieren gebieten stille zu bewahren über solche Fakten und es jemanden nicht auf die Nase zu binden...


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Ich trag ne Zahnspange. Sieht ziemlich hässlich aus, aber darauf achtet niemand.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich bin auch FETT.
> Sowas stört einen aber irgendwann gar nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fett/Dick liegt im Sinne des Betrachters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Spectrales: Bayern kommt ja nicht mal dazu um mal ordentlich auf das tor zu schießen xD


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fett/Dick liegt im Sinne des Betrachters
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Irgendwann haben alle Barceloner rote Karten xP

Ich habs absichtlich Fett mit Caps geschrieben um es zu übertreiben, wie es manche Menschen tun.. z.B. Hauptschulkinder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Irgendwann haben alle Barceloner rote Karten xP


Eher die Bayern.. mehr als foulen können sie ja heute abend nicht *g*


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Du siehst ja hinter jedem Satz, den ich schreibe böse Absichten. Ob ich manieren besitze, muss jeder fürsich selbst entscheiden.
Was hätt ich sonst sagen sollen? Es blumig ausdrücken? "Du hast nen umfangreichen Bauch."


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Irgendwann haben alle Barceloner rote Karten xP



Wird das Spiel nicht wenn weniger als X Spieler für eine Mannschaft auf dem Feld sind, als Sieg für die andere gewertet?


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Selor: Du bist dick. Fühlst du dich jezz besser? Dass ist aber legidlich eine Tatsache, für die mn sich nicht schämen muss. Also fang jezzblos keinen Streit mit mir an.




Dick? oO
Ich hab einen Kumpel der ist Dick. Selor ist doch noch Jung und voller Elan. Mein Kumpel ist 18 und hat seine maße schon überschritten. Außerdem ist ein bisschen übergewicht nicht schlimm.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du siehst ja hinter jedem Satz, den ich schreibe böse Absichten. Ob ich manieren besitze, muss jeder fürsich selbst entscheiden.
> Was hätt ich sonst sagen sollen? Es blumig ausdrücken? "Du hast nen umfangreichen Bauch."



Wie gesagt, es garnicht erwähnen weil es keinen Nutzen dient außer an den Pranger zu stellen...


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Außerdem ist ein bisschen übergewicht nicht schlimm.



Hat doch jeder :>


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

oh, jezz werd ich aggro... Das war nicht meine Absicht... 

lol, wenn ich meinen Letzen Beitrag lese, merk ich, dass das mal überhaupt nicht zu mir passt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Dick? oO
> Ich hab einen Kumpel der ist Dick. Selor ist doch noch Jung und voller Elan. Mein Kumpel ist 18 und hat seine maße schon überschritten. Außerdem ist ein bisschen übergewicht nicht schlimm.



Außerdem zieh ich den Bauch noch ein ^^


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Voll aggro alda lol voll quail



Selor schrieb:


> Außerdem zieh ich den Bauch noch ein ^^



Sieht man am Gesicht *g*


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Guck dir mein My-buffed-Profil an :> Du darfst auch drüber lachen, wenns sein muss^^
Wollt dich nicht beleidigen...habs aber doch getan... 

liegt wohl an den Hausaufgaben, die ich noch nicht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Hat doch jeder :>


ich nicht :/ Wäre aber mal froh wenns ein wenig mehr wären,war bis vor kurzen untergewichtig :/


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> liegt wohl an den Hausaufgaben, die ich noch nicht hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab seit heute Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> ich nicht :/ Wäre aber mal froh wenns ein wenig mehr wären,war bis vor kurzen untergewichtig :/



mehr zu McDonalds gehen?


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich nicht :/ Wäre aber mal froh wenns ein wenig mehr wären,war bis vor kurzen untergewichtig :/



Kannst mir mal erklären wie das geht? oO

Bin schon froh, wenn ich mein Gewicht halte


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

So und zum auflocken die coolste Hopperverarsche die grade sehr bekannt in meinem Freundeskreis ist.^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu_8Hx8NGPU&hl=de

Müsst ihr zuende hören ist voll genial.^^


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> mehr zu McDonalds gehen?


Geh weg mit McDonals, bäh><
@ Spectrales: k.A, ich habe halt wenig hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nun bin ich bei ungefähren normalgewicht :>


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Ich bin froh, dass ich durch nichts tun, abnehmen kann :> irgendwie komisch... Ich hocke die ganze Zeit auf dem Stuhl vorm Pc und quatsch mit euch, trotzdem nehm ich kein Gramm zu (ich hab mich seit Jahren nemmer gewogen...). Komisch oder? Ich mein. Ich stopf mich voll mit Pizzas und Lasagnen und esse gerne Pop-corn und auch vor Chips mach ich kein Halt. Dazu trinke ich fürs Leben gern ice-tea.  Is doch irgendwie krank, dass ich ned dick bin, oder? O.o


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> So und zum auflocken die coolste Hopperverarsche die grade sehr bekannt in meinem Freundeskreis ist.^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu_8Hx8NGPU&hl=de
> 
> Müsst ihr zuende hören ist voll genial.^^




Rofl


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass ich durch nichts tun, abnehmen kann :> irgendwie komisch... Ich hocke die ganze Zeit auf dem Stuhl vorm Pc und quatsch mit euch, trotzdem nehm ich kein Gramm zu (ich hab mich seit Jahren nemmer gewogen...). Komisch oder? Ich mein. Ich stopf mich voll mit Pizzas und Lasagnen und esse gerne Pop-corn und auch vor Chips mach ich kein Halt. Dazu trinke ich fürs Leben gern ice-tea.  Is doch irgendwie krank, dass ich ned dick bin, oder? O.o



Ich bin auch untergewichtig und Mina kann bezeugen, dass ich mich immer wenn ich mit ihm Chatte mit den krassesten sachen vollstopfe.^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Man kann sogar mitsinge, da das lied in den Infos ausgeschrieben wurde :>


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass ich durch nichts tun, abnehmen kann :> irgendwie komisch... Ich hocke die ganze Zeit auf dem Stuhl vorm Pc und quatsch mit euch, trotzdem nehm ich kein Gramm zu (ich hab mich seit Jahren nemmer gewogen...). Komisch oder? Ich mein. Ich stopf mich voll mit Pizzas und Lasagnen und esse gerne Pop-corn und auch vor Chips mach ich kein Halt. Dazu trinke ich fürs Leben gern ice-tea.  Is doch irgendwie krank, dass ich ned dick bin, oder? O.o



Ich werde irgendwíe weder dick noch dünn


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

*unbanned*

Hi zusammen, man hat mich wieder aus meinem Käfig gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt ihr mich schon vermisst?


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

So Bayern Debakel Teil II :>


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Habt ihr mich schon vermisst?


Nein,wer bist du?


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *unbanned*
> 
> Hi zusammen, man hat mich wieder aus meinem Käfig gelassen
> 
> ...



Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein *indeckunggeh*


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Habt ihr mich schon vermisst?



Nein


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *unbanned*
> 
> Hi zusammen, man hat mich wieder aus meinem Käfig gelassen
> 
> ...



*EM-Käfige aufstell*


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

So und jetzt machen wir hier mal ein bisschen Stimmung! 

BAAAAYERN oleoleole !

Nein warte.. die sind ja am verlieren.. dann eben

Barcelona ole ole ole ole


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *unbanned*
> 
> Hi zusammen, man hat mich wieder aus meinem Käfig gelassen
> 
> ...



Abend 

und Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> So und jetzt machen wir hier mal ein bisschen Stimmung!
> 
> BAAAAYERN oleoleole !
> 
> ...


Du kommst zu spät---Bayern ist shcon untergangen


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kommst zu spät---Bayern ist shcon untergangen



Hab ich was anderes behauptet? :>

Die Flaschen sind ja nur noch am rumfoulen


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kommst zu spät---Bayern ist shcon untergangen



wie viel stehts gerade?


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Hab ich doch auch geschrieben :>
> 
> Die Flaschen sind ja nur noch am rumfoulen


Hoffen wir mal das es nicht zweistellig wird...


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> wie viel stehts gerade?



4:0

Ist dank dem grandiosen Spiel von Barcelona doch sehenswert


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFcBy1aaBu8

Die Band ist so schlecht oO xD


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal das es nicht zweistellig wird...



Ich hoffe es wird zweistellig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mein freund ist gerade seelisch am ende deswegen


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFcBy1aaBu8
> 
> Die Band ist so schlecht oO xD



Ist das die aus dem Failthread? Hab grad kein Bock mir das anzutun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mookuh schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es wird zweistellig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lol, wie konnte er nur ansatzweise auf einen Sieg von Bayern hoffen?


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es wird zweistellig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hoffe du nutzt die Gelegenheit *g*



Birk schrieb:


> Ist das die aus dem Failthread?



Nein


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

...hab ich selor vergrault? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wegen ihm bekomm ich jezz nen schlechtes Gewissen. Ich hoffe, er hat bemerkt, das es ned so gemeint war, von mir.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Ich bin noch da, ich guck nur SGA


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin noch da, ich guck nur SGA



SGA find ich schlecht...Da vermisst man die alten SG1 Staffeln.^^


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

hehe, war zu erwarten ^^


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ...hab ich selor vergrault?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stell dich in die Ecke und schähm dich


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

ah, dann is gut.

Ich kenne fast keine Folgen von Stargate und Startrek... aber bin halt nicht von dem Fieber befallen. Bin schon im ANime/Games/und Forum-Fieber


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Stell dich in die Ecke und schähm dich



"Schähm" ohne h bitte.

Pff.. Ich bin zurück wenn Fußball aus ist


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

War das gerade ein Tor? oO Das sah grad verdammt danach aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> War das gerade ein Tor? oO Das sah grad verdammt danach aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein von Butt geblockt


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Warum ist es auf einmal so ruhig hier?


----------



## Mefisthor (8. April 2009)

mannoman da bin ich einma nich da und schon wird hier über fußball gelabert und der letzte post is au schon 13 min her Oo

ham de bayern wenigstens 0:12 verlorn ?

lg


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> mannoman da bin ich einma nich da und schon wird hier über fußball gelabert und der letzte post is au schon 13 min her Oo
> 
> ham de bayern wenigstens 0:12 verlorn ?
> 
> lg


Immer noch 4:0 für barca


----------



## Mefisthor (8. April 2009)

wievielte minute ?

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Buffed lagt mal wieder tierischst... mussten die wieder den Praktikanten im Hamsterrad wechseln für den Strom oder was?


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wievielte minute ?
> 
> lg


78. nun


----------



## Mefisthor (8. April 2009)

meine güdde muss barca heude schlecht spielen Oo wenn erst 4 tore vorn ... dann is Wolfsburg theoretisch ja besser als barca :>

lg


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

So, endlich hab ich mein Picachu fertig^^Hab mir extra wenig Mühe gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> meine güdde muss barca heude schlecht spielen Oo wenn erst 4 tore vorn ... dann is Wolfsburg theoretisch ja besser als barca :>
> 
> lg


Die machen nun auch langsamer... das SPiel ist eh gelaufen für bayern,warum sich noch überanstrengen?


----------



## Mefisthor (8. April 2009)

klar aber 6:0 muss noch drin sein ^^

lg


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

Hi
über was redet ihr grad? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> klar aber 6:0 muss noch drin sein ^^
> 
> lg


Wieso denn? Das Spiel ist fertig.da würd ich mir auch meine Kräfte lieber aufheben


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Guckt euch den Picachu-Thread an^^hab was reingetan^^


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Ich hab auch grad in den Pikathread reingepostet :>


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Hi
> über was redet ihr grad?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



über fussball


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

mondstein flieeeg und sieg es ist soweit... oh sailor moooon ... XD


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mondstein flieeeg und sieg es ist soweit... oh sailor moooon ... XD


Haste dich nun geoutet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haste dich nun geoutet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


öhm nö, ich hör nur grad das lied


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> öhm nö, ich hör nur grad das lied


Dein Ernst? o-O


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> öhm nö, ich hör nur grad das lied



Das betrachte ich als Geständnis!


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dein Ernst? o-O


jo, bin grad wieder durch playlists durchgegangen, da war das dabei xD


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

ENDE,
Bayern liefert eine desolate Leistung in Barcelona ab und bekommt trotzdem nur 4 tore rein...


----------



## Kangrim (8. April 2009)

Ach ja Sailormoon. Das waren noch zeiten xD


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Wie stehts? 4:0 ?

Kann mir eig. egal sein, bin schweizer^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

AHAHA mein kopf ist grad so gefickt!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwPeIJkHqSA

dreht da ma den bass voll auf... omg >.<


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wie stehts? 4:0 ?
> 
> Kann mir eig. egal sein, bin schweizer^^


Ja 4:0,also ganz gut für Bayern^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Hat wohl mit 5:1 ned gestummen^^


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2009)

Zieht den Bayern die Lederhosen aus!


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Zieht den Bayern die Lederhosen aus!


.. Die Lederhosen aus, die Lederhosen aus!

wb Tabuno


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Abend Tabuno 


btw hatest du gestern nen 1tagesban?


----------



## Valnir Aesling (8. April 2009)

Moin Leute was geht so?

ist heute Mittwoch?


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Mulgore, Mulgore, wirft die Gnome an die Wand, Mulgore is ein schönes Land. Lalalalala... Hey!


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Abend Tabuno
> 
> 
> btw hatest du gestern nen 1tagesban?


Jo


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Jo


HAHAH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Jo



Böse! Man macht keine 1 Wort-Posts!


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Jo


warum das denn?


----------



## Mefisthor (8. April 2009)

nabend Valnir

lg


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Böse! Man macht keine 1 Wort-Posts!


Man schreibt keine bösen Wörter und macht sie in Spoileren und löscht sie nach 5 Sekunden wieder raus...


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Moin Leute was geht so?
> 
> ist heute Mittwoch?



Abend und ja 


Benji9 schrieb:


> Mulgore, Mulgore, wirft die Gnome an die Wand, Mulgore is ein schönes Land. Lalalalala... Hey!



yeah tauren ftw


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum das denn?


Weil er glaube geflucht hat oder sonst was...


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2009)

Ich glaub ich programmier einen Linkjumper für myBrute.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich programmier einen Linkjumper für myBrute.


Ab in den Filter damit :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich programmier einen Linkjumper für myBrute.


Ich glaub da klickt trotzdem keiner drauf.


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich glaub da klickt trotzdem keiner drauf.


Guck meine Pupils ololol 372 haben da schon draufgeklickt.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (8. April 2009)

du kannst es auch einfach neu verlinken. es ist nicht gelockt nur verändert von den Moderatoren.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Guck meine Pupils ololol 372 haben da schon draufgeklickt.


zomg imba


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> du kannst es auch einfach neu verlinken. es ist nicht gelockt nur verändert von den Moderatoren.





ZAM schrieb:


> Also grundsätzlich sind solche Verlinkungen in Signaturen erlaubt. ABER: Wegen der massiven Spammerei des mybrut-Links in den letzten Tagen wurde der Link vorerst gefiltert. Es nervt einfach, wenn einige Ihre Punkte pushen wollen und das durch Beiträge in Kommentaren, Shoutbox, ja es wurden sogar mehrere Threads nur für den Link eröffnet. Einige Links in den Signaturen sind noch vorhanden, weil sie vor der Einstellung des Filters eingestellt wurden.


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

@Razyl: Nicht wahr.. meiner funktioniert noch!


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> du kannst es auch einfach neu verlinken. es ist nicht gelockt nur verändert von den Moderatoren.


Und wie ich bin ein dummer Mensch, musst du wissen.


----------



## Lillyan (8. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> du kannst es auch einfach neu verlinken. es ist nicht gelockt nur verändert von den Moderatoren.


Nein, links die neu gemacht werden werden geblockt, die die schon länger stehen bleiben unverändert.

Allerdings sollte man sich bei Veränderung des Links zum Umgehen des Blocks im klaren sein was es für Konsequenzen haben könnte...


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Geh weg mit deinen mist browsergame /report


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

dirk4mpv schrieb:


> gogo levelt!


gogo verschwinde oO


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> @Razyl: Nicht wahr.. meiner funktioniert noch!


Les nochmal zams antwort...


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

juten abend die damen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

MYbrute übernimmt Valenth's Stellungsnahme in Buffed.de/forum^^


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Les nochmal zams antwort...



*hust*  Den letzten Satz hab ich überlesen.. sorry


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> juten abend die damen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gutn Abend fräulein


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> MYbrute übernimmt Valenth's Stellungsnahme in Buffed.de/forum^^



Wie wo was?  Gib mal nen  Link zu der Stellungsnahme!


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Juhhuu Fußball ist weg.. 

Re 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WICHTIG: Könnt ihr mir gute MMOs empfehlen? 

Alles ausser ROM, WoW, HdrO und War


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Juhhuu Fußball ist weg..
> 
> Re
> 
> ...



Es läuft noch ein Spiel... nur so am Rande..


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2009)

Ich finds einfach nur kindisch wegen 3 myBrute Threads das Teil in Sigs zu verbieten. Das ist meine Meinung... Dafür kann ich wohl nicht gebannt werden.
/edit: und jetzt wayne is mir jettz eh wayne


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Juhhuu Fußball ist weg..
> 
> Re
> 
> ...


Ihr habt doch allekeine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Könnt ihr mir eben bei meinem letzten Post helfen?


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Nein,kann ich nicht, mehr gute MMOs gibt es *meiner Meinung nach* nicht


----------



## Lillyan (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach nur kindisch wegen 3 myBrute Threads das Teil in Sigs zu verbieten. Das ist meine Meinung... Dafür kann ich wohl nicht gebannt werden.
> /edit: und jetzt wayne is mir jettz eh wayne


Genau.... kommen noch die Threads dazu, die wir gelöscht haben, Spamposts in anderen Theads, der Spam den Newskommentaren, den Blogs, der Shoutbox, im Chat etc. pp. Immernoch ungerechtfertigt?


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Es wurden 3 Threads innerhalb einer Woche erstellt, obwohl in der Netiquette steht, dass werbung nicht erlaubt ist.

Da sich ein Teil der Userschaft nicht daran gehalten hat, müssen es jezz alle ausbaden.


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Genau.... kommen noch die Threads dazu, die wir gelöscht haben, Spamposts in anderen Theads, der Spam den Newskommentaren, den Blogs, der Shoutbox, im Chat etc. pp. Immernoch ungerechtfertigt?


Wer es macht wird gebannt, genau wie auf wowszene wo ist das Problem?
In den Nachtschwärmern wird auch jeder gebannt auch wenns nur *spam* ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (8. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir eben bei meinem letzten Post helfen?




Guild wars.. oder auf the secret worlds warten...oder Aion.
Everquest 2 oder Dark age of Camelot wären alte Spiele..


----------



## Lillyan (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wer es macht wird gebannt, genau wie auf wowszene wo ist das Problem?


Das wir auch so hier schon eine Menge Arbeit haben ist egal, oder?

//Edit: Du hast immer noch nicht verstanden, warum ich verwarnt habe, oder? Lies die Netiquette und die Forenregeln. Wenn sie dir nicht passen, dann solltest du das Forum meiden.


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Sagt mir leider alles nicht zu Valnir :S


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wer es macht wird gebannt, genau wie auf wowszene wo ist das Problem?
> In den Nachtschwärmern wird auch jeder gebannt auch wenns nur *spam* ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht alles können die Mods überwachen...
Der Filter ist ok so


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das wir auch so hier schon eine Menge Arbeit haben ist egal, oder?


Nein, aber ein Bann reicht aus das es die nächsten nicht mehr machen oder nen großer Sticky whatever? Denkst du die Nettiblabla liest sich jemand durch?


----------



## Valnir Aesling (8. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das wir auch so hier schon eine Menge Arbeit haben ist egal, oder?
> 
> Du hast immer noch nicht verstanden, warum ich verwarnt habe, oder? Lies die Netiquette und die Forenregeln. Wenn sie dir nicht passen, dann solltest du das Forum meiden.



Lylly das bemerke ich ja jetzt erst..du hast auch einen mybrute in deiner sig! xD

@Spectrales: was suhst du denn genau´bzw was soll es bieten? dann kan ich dir besser hefen kenne mich in dem Berich eigentlich gut aus!


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Nein, aber ein Bann reicht aus das es die nächsten nicht mehr machen oder nen großer Sticky whatever? Denkst du die Nettiblabla liest sich jemand durch?


Man sollte sich aber nettiquette durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und denkst du jemand achtet aufen großen Sticky? Und ein bann reicht nicht aus,trotzdem wird es leute geben die das weitermachen


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Nein, aber ein Bann reicht aus das es die nächsten nicht mehr machen oder nen großer Sticky whatever? Denkst du die Nettiblabla liest sich jemand durch?


denkst du, die stickys liest sich man sich wirklich durch? und wenn einer gebannt wird geräts doch eh bald in vergessenheit. da finde ich den filter schon ok <.<


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2009)

OK, letzte Frage? Ich hab meinen myBrute Mist vor dem Filter erstellt und bei manchen geht er noch. Das will nicht einfach in mein Hirn rein.


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Genau.... kommen noch die Threads dazu, die wir gelöscht haben, Spamposts in anderen Theads, der Spam den Newskommentaren, den Blogs, der Shoutbox, im Chat etc. pp. Immernoch ungerechtfertigt?



Ihr Moderaten wisst schon was ihr tut..   mein Bann war gerechtfertigt, und die Filterung der Links ist es genau so 

Lasst sie einfach maulen, man kanns eh nie allen Recht machen


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> OK, letzte Frage? Ich hab meinen myBrute Mist vor dem Filter erstellt und bei manchen geht er noch. Das will nicht einfach in mein Hirn rein.


Der filter mag dich einfach net o_O


----------



## Mefisthor (8. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Lylly das bemerke ich ja jetzt erst..du hast auch einen mybrute in deiner sig! xD


ich glaub der unterschied is, dasser bei ihr nur ganz klein is und beim tabuno das gleich die ganze sig is

lg


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Tabu: Versuch mal das Bild beim Link wegzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Nein, aber ein Bann reicht aus das es die nächsten nicht mehr machen oder nen großer Sticky whatever? Denkst du die Nettiblabla liest sich jemand durch?


Okay, damit ist die Diskussion für mich auch beendet. Warum sollte ich mit jemandem darüber diskutieren der gebannt wurde, wenn er noch nicht einmal die Netiquette/die Forenregeln gelesen hat?


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

bin erst mal off 

öhm bis donnerstag oder Freitag in einer Woche (bin erst mal im Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

naja mal schauen vllt gibts da ja Wlan


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> bin erst mal off
> 
> öhm bis donnerstag oder Freitag in einer Woche (bin erst mal im Urlaub
> 
> ...


bb mookuh... wo gehts hin?


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Denkst du die Nettiblabla liest sich jemand durch?



Hey, ich hab sie mir durchgelesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dass solltet ihr auch machen. Sind recht gut und kurz zusammengefasst. Im Gegensatz zu anderen FAQ's.


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Ciao Mookuh!

Wohin geht die Reise?


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bb mookuh... wo gehts hin?


Auf die Weide!


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bb mookuh... wo gehts hin?



Nach Südtirol ins Trainingslager Leichtathletik (kann man das dann noch urlaub nennen?)


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

tirol ist schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich würds als ferien nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Lohnt es sich, sich in IRc-Chat von Buffed.de zu begeben ?


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab sie mir durchgelesen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ha bich auch.. das von gestern... ähm.. ist nie passiert! :>
Das  *spam*  hab ich nur schnell geschrieben um zu testen ob mein Link noch funktioniert..



mookuh schrieb:


> Nach Südtirol ins Trainingslager Leichtathletik *(kann man das dann noch urlaub nennen?)*



Meiner Meinung: Nein.   Iiiiiih Sport!


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

schnon klar ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich, sich in IRc-Chat von Buffed.de zu begeben ?


manchma :S


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tirol ist schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Südtirol ist nicht Tirol...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Benji9 schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich, sich in IRc-Chat von Buffed.de zu begeben ?



Ich bin nicht drin also weiß ich nicht wies grad ist, aber im Normalfall ist da schon einiges los.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich, sich in IRc-Chat von Buffed.de zu begeben ?


Da ich ja täglich dort bin,manchmal isses lustig,manchmal eklig,manchmal komisch und manchmal normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2009)

eig zu 99 % komisch


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da ich ja täglich dort bin,manchmal isses lustig,manchmal eklig,manchmal komisch und manchmal normal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


irc und normal in dem zusammenhang ist schon ein ziemlicher wiederspruch


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> eig zu 99 % komisch


Hmm ist das nun nicht ein Verstoß gegen Den Filter tabuno?


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

und heute? Jezz? In dem Moment?


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

sind mir zuviele leute die irgend nen mist spammen aber ist ganz ok zum leite per pm anschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn man die nid im icq hat z.b. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> und heute? Jezz? In dem Moment?


nix los


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Icq.
Hab eben nen Mac, und die einzige Version, die ich gefunden habe is für die Vorletzte Generation von Macs -.- Und die is mal wirklich steinalt!


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm ist das nun nicht ein Verstoß gegen Den Filter tabuno?



Häh, was meinst du?  Er hat doch gar nix geschrieben über mybrute


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nix los



Dann schreib ich hier weiter :>

Btw: Oh, da war in den anderen Threads ja was los^^mal Durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Häh, was meinst du?  Er hat doch gar nix geschrieben über mybrute


Siehe seine sig


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (8. April 2009)

Stimmt, total still und uninteressant im Chat.... nicht hinkommen

:>


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Noch direkter mit den ganzen Bekloppten hier da rumhängen? Willst du dir das wirklich antun? *gg*


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Siehe seine sig



?

Ich weiß immernoch nicht was du meinst... bei mir ist es immernoch die alte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Ich weiß immernoch nicht was du meinst... bei mir ist es immernoch die alte
> 
> ...


ich erkenn grad au nix oO


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Ich weiß immernoch nicht was du meinst... bei mir ist es immernoch die alte
> 
> ...


Eben hatte er kurz nur seinen namen+my und das brute unverlinkt und geschrieben einfach kopieren :>
Und ja ich hab das eindeutig gesehen,sonst hätt ich auf den post von tabuno auch nicht geantwortet


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Noch direkter mit den ganzen Bekloppten hier da rumhängen? Willst du dir das wirklich antun? *gg*


wer will das nicht? :O


----------



## Mefisthor (8. April 2009)

ich glaub der haddn ban sonst würd er sich dazu äußern :>

lg


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich glaub der haddn ban sonst würd er sich dazu äußern :>
> 
> lg


Glaub ich auch,Lilly hatte ja mit Konsequenzen gedroht^^


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eben hatte er kurz nur seinen namen+my und das brute unverlinkt und geschrieben einfach kopieren :>
> Und ja ich hab das eindeutig gesehen,sonst hätt ich auf den post von tabuno auch nicht geantwortet



Achso.. ja das hab ich heute schonmal bei einem anderem User gesehen...  ich weiß aber nicht ob die Methode verboten ist.. ich denke nicht...    
Lilly, gib uns die Antwort bitte! :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Achso.. ja das hab ich heute schonmal bei einem anderem User gesehen...  ich weiß aber nicht ob das verboten ist.. ich denke nicht...
> Lilly, gib uns die Antwort bitte! :>



Er umgeht damit den Filter... ich bezweifle das man es wirklich gut findet...


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Achso.. ja das hab ich heute schonmal bei einem anderem User gesehen...  ich weiß aber nicht ob das verboten ist.. ich denke nicht...
> Lilly, gib uns die Antwort bitte! :>


Sie hat geschrieben,jegliche Veränderung des Links um den Filter zu umgehen zieht Konsequenzen nach sich...


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich glaub der haddn ban sonst würd er sich dazu äußern :>
> 
> lg


vll wiped er auch grad einfach nur wieder


----------



## mastergamer (8. April 2009)

Was habt ihr heut' Abend gemacht? Ich war Billiard spielen, hab Fussballspiel geschaut und gleich danach nen' Kebab verschlungen.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Was habt ihr heut' Abend gemacht? Ich war Billiard spielen, *hab Fussballspiel geschaut und gleich danach nen' Kebab verschlungen.*


Nach den Spiel konnte ich nichts mehr essen


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Blöder Lag da ><


----------



## Mefisthor (8. April 2009)

jo ZAM kaut wieder an den Kabeln :/

lg


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Was habt ihr heut' Abend gemacht? Ich war Billiard spielen, hab Fussballspiel geschaut und gleich danach nen' Kebab verschlungen.


Klingt nach nem guten Abend :>



Razyl schrieb:


> Nach den Spiel konnte ich nichts mehr essen


Du solltest Fußball nicht so ernst nehmen!


----------



## mastergamer (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nach den Spiel konnte ich nichts mehr essen



4 : 0 .. *shrug* .. aber geschmeckt hat der Kebab trotzdem. *g*


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nach den Spiel konnte ich nichts mehr essen


ZIEHT DEN BAYERN DIE LEDERHOSEN AUS 
YEAH YEAH YEAH


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Tabu is noch da.. also ists entweder doch nicht verboten, oder es konnte einfach keiner nachweisen! :>


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du solltest Fußball nicht so ernst nehmen!


Wieso? o_O

@ tabuno
mist er lebt ja immer noch


----------



## Mefisthor (8. April 2009)

Razyl wenn dich das spiel schon trifft dan wirste zur WM ja verhungern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Lillyan (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ZIEHT DEN BAYERN DIE LEDERHOSEN AUS
> YEAH YEAH YEAH


Du solltest dir wirklich die Netiquette durchlesen.....


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Habt ihr nen zweiten Vornahmen? Meiner is Josef


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Tabu is noch da.. also ists entweder doch nicht verboten, oder es konnte einfach keiner nachweisen! :>




Glaubst du wirklich das man es durchgehen lässt, wenn man den Filter umgeht?


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Du solltest dir wirklich die Netiquette durchlesen.....


K bin mal 1 stunde lesen. bis nachher


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? o_O



Weil es nur ein Spiel ist!  Ein ziemlich langweiliges sogar


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich das man es durchgehen lässt, wenn man den Filter umgeht?


erstmals ja. manche tiere spielen ja auch vorher noch mit der beute


----------



## Mefisthor (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Habt ihr nen zweiten Vornahmen? Meiner is Josef


ich hab einen von diesen namen die einen das ganze leben lang eine strafe is 

JÜRGEN -.-

lg


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Habt ihr nen zweiten Vornahmen? Meiner is Josef



What the..!

Mein zweiter Vorname ist auch Josef! o_O


----------



## Skatero (8. April 2009)

Nabend!
Wie gehts euch so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Mein zweiter Vorname ist auch Josef! o_O


soullink :S


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Tabu is noch da.. also ists entweder doch nicht verboten, oder es konnte einfach keiner nachweisen! :>


Es ist verboten,er hat ja den Link geändert...


----------



## Lillyan (8. April 2009)

Ich hab nur einen Namen :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist verboten,er hat ja den Link geändert...


ich mag deinen neuen ava nicht!^^
der hat nicht so viel wiedererkennungswert wie der andere und ich muss immer rest auf deinen namen schauen <.<


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Jürgen geht doch noch :> 

@ Tabuno: Die Netiquette is ned lang und es wert, durchgelesen zu werden :>


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich hab nur einen Namen :>


Nämlich LILLY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab auch nur einen Namen :>


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Wie gehts euch so?



Nabend!   Gut gut.. und dir?


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich mag deinen neuen ava nicht!^^
> der hat nicht so viel wiedererkennungswert wie der andere und ich muss immer rest auf deinen namen schauen <.<


Find dich damit ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der bleibt,Obama hab ich nichtmal mehr auf der Festplatte und die Freundin von der ich den hatte den Link weiß den auch nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Ich hab zum Glück auch nur einen Namen...


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2009)

Es ist erlaubt, Verlinkungen zu externen Seiten in die Signatur einzubringen, so lange das Ziel dieser Links unmissverständlich gekennzeichnet ist und keine kommerziellen Zwecke unterstützt werden.
irgendwie ist dasn selfnatz...


----------



## Lillyan (8. April 2009)

Nö, ganz sicher nicht Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Es ist erlaubt, Verlinkungen zu externen Seiten in die Signatur einzubringen, so lange das Ziel dieser Links unmissverständlich gekennzeichnet ist und keine kommerziellen Zwecke unterstützt werden.
> irgendwie ist dasn selfnatz...



Nö, da der Communitymanager klar gemacht hat, warum sie geblockt werden muss im Moment.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Es ist erlaubt, Verlinkungen zu externen Seiten in die Signatur einzubringen, so lange das Ziel dieser Links unmissverständlich gekennzeichnet ist und keine kommerziellen Zwecke unterstützt werden.
> irgendwie ist dasn selfnatz...


Aber du hattest den Link umgebaut und damit den Filter umgegangen ==> verboten

@ Lilly:
Du heißt nicht Lilly? NEEEEEIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein Weltbild ist zerstört


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Es ist erlaubt, Verlinkungen zu externen Seiten in die Signatur einzubringen, so lange das Ziel dieser Links unmissverständlich gekennzeichnet ist und keine kommerziellen Zwecke unterstützt werden.
> irgendwie ist dasn selfnatz...



Tabu... diskutier hier nicht rum.. das Thema ist vorbei... 

Ich bin froh, dass die Moderatoren durchgreifen, dadurch hat das Forum viel mehr Qualität und weniger Werbung!

Danke!


----------



## Mefisthor (8. April 2009)

Ne Sichtführerin bei meinem Ferialjob hieß Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohhh soullink xDD

lg


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Wie heisste denn zum Vornamen Lyllian? der Nachnahme brauchen wir ja nicht wissen...

@ Tabuno: Recht haste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich glaub, die Mybrute-Fraktion is den Mods zusehr auf die Nerfen gegangen, dass sie hier eine Ausnahme machen...


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nö, ganz sicher nicht Lilly
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Im Moment?


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Tabu... diskutier hier nicht rum.. das Thema ist vorbei...
> 
> Ich bin froh, dass die Moderatoren durchgreifen, dadurch hat das Forum viel mehr Qualität und weniger Werbung!
> 
> Danke!


Wenn ich auf buffed.de gehe kommen mir erstmal 20 k popups entgegen also psst^^


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Mal sone kleine Frage in den Raum:
Wieso denken Lurock,Chopi etc. das der Nachtschwärmer früher BESSER war? Es sind genauso Diskussionen (evtl. sogar noch verrückter ..) wie heute. Ich sehe da kaum einen unterschied o_O und ich hab mich jetzt 1500 seiten durchgearbeitet :>


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf buffed.de gehe kommen mir erstmal 20 k popups entgegen also psst^^


 
Bei mir nur eins... aber besitze auch nen Mac :Y

@Razyl: bite Lehrling? oder noch in der Schule? oder schon ein vollwertiger Arbeiter? Mir scheint es, du hast zuviel Freizeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (8. April 2009)

Wenn der Hype nachläßt wirds ja vielleicht irgendwann entfernt.... wer weiß :>


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Bei mir nur eins... aber besitze auch nen Mac :Y


Es war auch leicht übertrieben. Die betonung liegt auf leicht!


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mal sone kleine Frage in den Raum:
> Wieso denken Lurock,Chopi etc. das der Nachtschwärmer früher BESSER war? Es sind genauso Diskussionen (evtl. sogar noch verrückter ..) wie heute. Ich sehe da kaum einen unterschied o_O und *ich hab mich jetzt 1500 seiten durchgearbeitet :>*



Das hab ich nicht getan... gz zu der Ausdauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich denke mal, das ist ein typisches "mimimi früher war alles besser"-Gelabber..


----------



## Lillyan (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mal sone kleine Frage in den Raum:
> Wieso denken Lurock,Chopi etc. das der Nachtschwärmer früher BESSER war? Es sind genauso Diskussionen (evtl. sogar noch verrückter ..) wie heute. Ich sehe da kaum einen unterschied o_O und ich hab mich jetzt 1500 seiten durchgearbeitet :>



WoW war früher auch besser, die Welt war besser, das Essen war besser.... das zieht sich überall durch, warum nicht auch beim Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn der Hype nachläßt wirds ja vielleicht irgendwann entfernt.... wer weiß :>


Mir fällt da gerade was ein... Pennergame...^^


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das hab ich nicht getan... gz zu der Ausdauer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach manche seiten überspring ich acuh,da ich merke es sind ähnliche diskussionen wie heute,genauso mist darunter... ich sehe da qualitativ keinen unterschied


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Mir fällt da gerade was ein... Pennergame...^^


ach diese drecks diebspiele ey...


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> WoW war früher auch besser, die Welt war besser, das Essen war besser.... das zieht sich überall durch, warum nicht auch beim Nachtschwärmer.


Die Welt war nicht zwingend immer besser früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich muss Birk da irgendwie recht geben,es ist so ein "mimi früher war alles besser" gerede,evtl kamen sie auch nie mit den neuen leuten zurecht^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Pennergame... Rück mir mit der scheisse von der Pelle! Ich mag diese Browserspiel nicht.


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach diese drecks diebspiele ey...


Pennergame ist Müll.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Pennergame ist Müll.



Genauso wie jedes andere "KLICK MICH! KLICK MICH!" Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (8. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Welt war nicht zwingend immer besser früher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das war auch nicht meine Meinung, aber man hört den Spruch halt überall. Wenns nach einiges Leuten geht hat sogar Hundescheiße vor 10 Jahren noch wie Rosen gerochen.


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Pennergame ist Müll.



Und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Pennergame und mybrute?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@ Razyl:  Ich kann mir höchstens noch vorstellen, dass früher mehr Leute mitgespammt haben, so dass es mehr zu lesen gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Genauso wie jedes andere "KLICK MICH! KLICK MICH!" Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


NEIN! Stevinhos Browserspiel wird das Spiel des Jahres 2009. Schonmal ein Geheimtipp von mir.


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Mir gefiel noch Space-Pioneers ganz gut, hatte tolle Icons^^Aber irgendwann drehts mir bei jedem Browsergame den Magen um.


----------



## Lillyan (9. April 2009)

Ich glaub das landet ihr auch sehr schnell auf der Block-Liste... leider sind in seiner Fangemeinde sehr viele Spammer (nichts gegen Stevie, der kann da ja nichts für ^^)


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich glaub das landet ihr auch sehr schnell auf der Block-Liste... leider sind in seiner Fangemeinde sehr viele Spammer (nichts gegen Stevie, der kann da ja nichts für ^^)


Dein Link führt jetzt auf mybuffed.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> NEIN! Stevinhos Browserspiel wird das Spiel des Jahres 2009. Schonmal ein Geheimtipp von mir.


Stevinho hat einfach keine ahnung und das wars. Da drücken dann doch eh nur die Stevinho Fanboys drauf...

@ Lillyan: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 recht hast du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Birk:
nicht wirklich,es war die gleiche anzahl wie heute,manchmal sind sogar wir mehr...


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2009)

Finds immernoch schade, dass der eine BUffed-Mitarbeiter gefeuert wurde...


----------



## Birk (9. April 2009)

Verdammt ich hab vergessen TV total einzuschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Finds immernoch schade, dass der eine BUffed-Mitarbeiter gefeuert wurde...


Flauwy? jap,nur wegen so einen Blogeintrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Birk:
> nicht wirklich,es war die gleiche anzahl wie heute,manchmal sind sogar wir mehr...


jo, die haben eifnach nur mehr mist gespammt, und das waren dann natürlich die guten alten diskussionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Dein Link führt jetzt auf mybuffed.


Ach, echt? Krass...


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Find ich total unfair von manchen Leuten, dass sie total gegen diese Browserspiele sind und sie beten förmlich das sie auf die Filterliste kommen. Ich sag auch nicht die ganze Zeit das mir dies und jenes nicht gefällt.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo, die haben eifnach nur mehr mist gespammt, und das waren dann natürlich die guten alten diskussionen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die ungefähr nur ein wenig anders wars als die heutigen,diese sind manchmal auch nur mist... ich kapiers nicht


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2009)

Lillyan: Dein Link sagt nichts über seinen Zweck aus! also könnte es theoretisch ein Link auf eine illegale Seite sein ,die uns das Geld aus der Tasche Zieht!
LOS ÄNDERN





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (9. April 2009)

Wenn nicht ständig so viel gespammt würde bei diesen Spielen wär die Antipathie auch nicht so groß. Von nichts kommt nichts.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Find ich total unfair von manchen Leuten, dass sie total gegen diese Browserspiele sind und sie beten förmlich das sie auf die Filterliste kommen. Ich sag auch nicht die ganze Zeit das mir dies und jenes nicht gefällt.


fang an und hoff, dass es gefiltert wird...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

was soll einem dieses ganze mistzeug von Pennerspiele überhaupt bringen ? ich mein ich doch total unnütz. du stellst nen link rein und musst nichts tun ausser warten und hoffen genug deppen zu finden die draufklicken Oo und dann ? uhhh ich hab klicks gesammelt ...

lg


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> was soll einem dieses ganze mistzeug von Pennerspiele überhaupt bringen ? ich mein ich doch total unnütz
> 
> lg


jo wow battleforge warhammer rom und der rest ist auch unnütz.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo wow battleforge warhammer rom und der rest ist auch unnütz.


Dort kannst du noch was unternehmen und selbst spielen,und bei mybrute nichtmal außer blöd zugucken genauso wie bei manch anderen Browsergames...


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2009)

Browsergames sollen einem Spass bringen, mehr nicht :> Bei mir bewirken sie auch spass... für 3 Tage.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

da tut man ja wenigstens noch was, das is einfach nur werbegeld für die betreiber und selber muss man nit tun ausser zu warten und rumzuspamen

lg


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

ololololol alle menschen sollten die gleichen klamotten tragen etc. ich find eure argumente schwach.


----------



## Birk (9. April 2009)

Darum finde ich Browsergames wie Travian und Ogame (love 'em <3) viel besser!


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Browsergames sollen einem Spass bringen, mehr nicht :> Bei mir bewirken sie auch spass... für 3 Tage.


Bei mir bewirken sie NIE spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ololololol alle menschen sollten die gleichen klamotten tragen etc. ich find eure argumente schwach.


Öhem Tabuno,wo steht was von wegen alle menschen? Es ist nur unsere Meinung dazu,und wenn solche Browsergamelinks halt ständig gepostet werden,ist schluss im schacht. Sieh das doch endlich mal ein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ololololol alle menschen sollten die gleichen klamotten tragen etc. ich find eure argumente schwach.



Und du bringst gar keine...

Kapier es endlich... Du spammst mit dem Mist rum, wir sind davon genervt... viele spammen damit rum, viele sind genervt und es wird gefiltert...


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem Tabuno,wo steht was von wegen alle menschen? Es ist nur unsere Meinung dazu,und wenn solche Browsergamelinks halt ständig gepostet werden,ist schluss im schacht. Sieh das doch endlich mal ein.


Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung und das ist auch gut so aber man kanns auch übertreiben.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ololololol alle menschen sollten die gleichen klamotten tragen etc. ich find eure argumente schwach.


das is was gaaaaaaaaaanz anderes
bei kleidung is das der Snob-Effekt, man zahlt für ein teueres gut um damit anzugeben das man es sich leisten kann
steht sogar so in meinem BWL Buch ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> das is was gaaaaaaaaaanz anderes
> bei kleidung is das der Snob-Effekt, man zahlt für ein teueres gut um damit anzugeben das man es sich leisten kann
> *steht sogar so in meinem BWL Buch ^^*
> 
> lg


WTF?
o_O
@ Tabuno:
Wieso? Ich kann meine Meinung hier theoretisch auch 1000 mal reinschreiben...


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WTF?
> o_O


Klar ! Wart ma ich holls schnell ^^

lg


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Wenn alle Leute das gleiche denken würden, wäre das Leben langweilig aber das versteht ihr anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Birk (9. April 2009)

Oh bitte verschon mich mit BWL....


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2009)

ein skuriles Beispiel:

"Hey, hör auf mich mit Kuchen zu bewerfen." *wirf*
"Ich meins ernst! Hör auf damit das nerft! *wirf, Wirf*
"Jezz hab ich aber die Faxen dicke, hör jezz sofort..." *Torte wirf*
"DUUU!" *nimmt den Kuchenschrank und verbrennt ihn*
Sagt der, der mit Kuchen um sich schmiss: "Was soll das? Ich wollte doch nur Kuchen essen! Du bist so geimein!"


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn alle Leute das gleiche denken würden, wäre das Leben langweilig aber das versteht ihr anscheinend nicht.


Wer redet denn hier bitte von gleich denken? Wir sagen nur einfach das Browsergames mist sind. Vielleicht nicht für dich,aber du machst seit 2 tagen hier Terror nur weil dein achso tolles Browsergame in den Filter gelandet ist. Meine güte,die Welt geht davon nicht unter


----------



## Lillyan (9. April 2009)

Ganz ehrlich: ich mag Browsergames. Kurzweilige Unterhaltung, meist niedlich anzusehen. Spiel es halt so lang du willst, da sagt niemand was dagegen. Der Spaß hört dann auf, wenn man andere Leute durch spammen des Links belästigt.


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Das ist mir sowas von egal das ihr es nicht mögt aber es soll eben auch Menschen geben, denen es Spaß macht? Schlimm?


----------



## Birk (9. April 2009)

Boah Tabuno... wenn man mit dir diskutiert kann man auch gleich gegen ne Wand reden... du bestätigst hier das Klischee eines Kiddys...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2009)

Tabuno: Vllt warst du schon am pposten, bevor Lilly ihren Beitrag abschickte... aber les es nochmal durch, falls es ned so is:>


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Das ist mir sowas von egal das ihr es nicht mögt aber es soll eben auch Menschen geben, denen es Spaß macht? Schlimm?


Wir lassen dir doch deinen spaß, nur ich Unterstütze Zams filterung des Links. Der Link wurde hier andauern gepostet,irgendwann reichts halt auch mal.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

wo macht das bitteschön spaß Oo 

lg


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Boah Tabuno... wenn man mit dir diskutiert kann man auch gleich gegen ne Wand reden... du bestätigst hier das Klischee eines Kiddys...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin nur im Buffedforum ein Kiddy, keine Angst.


----------



## Kangrim (9. April 2009)

Also mir macht das spiel spaß.^^


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wo macht das bitteschön spaß Oo
> 
> lg


man weil es einfach nett anzusehen ist wie sich die figur weiterentwickelt und man muss dafür sogut wie gar nix tun außer den dummen Link in die signatur zu machen? Bei manchen Spielen frag ich mich auch .. WTF wie kann sowas Spaß machen...


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2009)

Die Animation von Mybrute sieht schön aus^^ Nette Idee mit den vielen Items und fähigkeiten. Aber mehr als einen Blick is es mir persöhnlich nicht wert und ich will es halt nicht spielen. Wenn ich aber immer wieder Links vor die Nase gedrückt bekomme, nerft mich das halt :< Und hier im Forum nerft es nicht nur mir...


----------



## Zorkal (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mal sone kleine Frage in den Raum:
> Wieso denken Lurock,Chopi etc. das der Nachtschwärmer früher BESSER war? Es sind genauso Diskussionen (evtl. sogar noch verrückter ..) wie heute. Ich sehe da kaum einen unterschied o_O und ich hab mich jetzt 1500 seiten durchgearbeitet :>


Gibts Lurock und Chopi eigentlich noch?Oo


----------



## Birk (9. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Die Animation von Mybrute sieht schön aus^^ Nette Idee mit den vielen Items und fähigkeiten. Aber mehr als einen Blick is es mir persöhnlich nicht wert und ich will es halt nicht spielen. Wenn ich aber immer wieder Links vor die Nase gedrückt bekomme, ner*V*t mich das halt :< Und hier im Forum ner*V*t es nicht nur mir...


*klugscheiß*  nerfen = schwächen...


----------



## Lillyan (9. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Gibts Lurock und Chopi eigentlich noch?Oo


Jep, im #buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> man weil es einfach nett anzusehen ist wie sich die figur weiterentwickelt und man muss dafür sogut wie gar nix tun außer den dummen Link in die signatur zu machen? Bei manchen Spielen frag ich mich auch .. WTF wie kann sowas Spaß machen...


Und genau da liegt das Problem, man muss die Links verbreiten. Was folgt darauf? Eine welle von Verlinkungen,und manche scheue nicht davor zurück diese auch so oft zu spammen...


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt das Problem, man muss die Links verbreiten. Was folgt darauf? Eine welle von Verlinkungen,und manche scheue nicht davor zurück diese auch so oft zu spammen...


Das Forum ist fast explodiert vor Spam.^^
Ihr könnt mich ja als Mod machen dann pass ich brav drauf auf um die myBrute Links. *Scherz*


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Gibts Lurock und Chopi eigentlich noch?Oo


ja, aber nicht hier


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, aber nicht hier


Doch, manchmal lassen sie sich hier noch blicken.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Das Forum ist fast explodiert vor Spam.^^


Es waren 3 Threads,im #buffed.de kamen andauernd Leute die das gespammt haben,in der Shoutbox und es wurden einfach twinkacc´s erstellt,die den Link einfach in irgendeinen thread reingeschrieben haben


----------



## Lillyan (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Das Forum ist fast explodiert vor Spam.^^


Ja, ist es. Hast du eine Ahnung, was wir aus den ganzen Bereichen bei Buffed rauslöschen mußten? Wo überall diese Dreckslinks waren?

//Edit: Es waren weit mehr als 3 Threads Razyl. Wir haben nur auch gelöscht und nicht nur geschlossen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Doch, manchmal lassen sie sich hier noch blicken.


aber auch nur sehr selten. und wenn sie überhaupt ma aktiv sind, meist ausserhalb vom n8schwärmer


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber auch nur sehr selten. und wenn sie überhaupt ma aktiv sind, meist ausserhalb vom n8schwärmer


Weil sie mit den neuen Hier nicht schreiben wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es waren 3 Threads,im #buffed.de kamen andauernd Leute die das gespammt haben,in der Shoutbox und es wurden einfach twinkacc´s erstellt,die den Link einfach in irgendeinen thread reingeschrieben haben


Und dass innerhalb einer Woche


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja, ist es. Hast du eine Ahnung, was wir aus den ganzen Bereichen bei Buffed rauslöschen mußten? Wo überall diese Dreckslinks waren?


ok lasst das thema abschließen ich find wowszenes lösung besser. einfach bannen die leute aber das ist zu viel arbeit habt ihr recht besonders weil buffed ein größeres forum ist kkthxbye.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ok lasst das thema abschließen ich find wowszenes lösung besser. einfach bannen die leute aber das ist zu viel arbeit habt ihr recht besonders *weil buffed ein größeres forum ist* kkthxbye.


Genauso siehts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das WoWszene forum und die Wowszene seite und Bamstevinho sind ja recht anfällig für Virenverseuchungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2009)

WoWszene besuch ich nur wegen Allymania 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (9. April 2009)

WoW-Szene auch nur annähernd mit Buffed zu vergleichen wird nicht klappen. Es gibt zu viele Unterschiede in der Struktur, Größe, den Vorgaben etc.


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2009)

Und dem Nieveau!


----------



## Kangrim (9. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> WoW-Szene auch nur annähernd mit Buffed zu vergleichen wird nicht klappen. Es gibt zu viele Unterschiede in der Struktur, Größe, den Vorgaben etc.



Jo wowszene suckt xD


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

jep Kangrim ^^

@Razyl: hier nomma das aus dem BWL buch xD : Snob-Effekt (Das teuere Gut wird gekauft, um zu zeígen, dass man es sich leisten kann.)
dann gibbts nu Mitläufer effekt und Preis als Qualitätsmaßstab ^^

lg


----------



## Lillyan (9. April 2009)

Ich wollte nicht drüber urteilen was besser oder schlechter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist nur sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Jo wowszene suckt xD


Wenn das eine Website kann dann nehm ich meinen hut vor der o-O

@ mef:
lol^^


----------



## Kangrim (9. April 2009)

Ich bin mal schlafen leute. Gute nacht.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Is wie wenn dir einer auffer Straße Werbung in die hand drückt, und jetzt stell dir vor du bekommst alle 5 sek, irgend ne werbung zugschmissen, suckt doch au ^^

lg


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Is wie wenn dir einer auffer Straße Werbung in die hand drückt, und jetzt stell dir vor du bekommst alle 5 sek, irgend ne werbung zugschmissen, suckt doch au ^^
> 
> lg


Dann bannst du die halt.
n8 Kangrim


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Is wie wenn dir einer auffer Straße Werbung in die hand drückt, und jetzt stell dir vor du bekommst alle 5 sek, irgend ne werbung zugschmissen, suckt doch au ^^
> 
> lg


Ahja...

o_O

@ Kangrim:Gute nacht,schlaf gut


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich bin mal schlafen leute. Gute nacht.


schlaf gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2009)

@ Lillyan: Ich weiss^^würdest du urteilen, würden die Kinder von WoWszene, die Moderatoren von WoWszene wieder Racheflames schreiben um den anderen herunterzuputzen um besser dazustehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich weiss^^würdest du urteilen, würden die Kinder von WoWszene, die Moderatoren von WoWszene wieder Racheflames schreiben um den anderen herunterzuputzen um besser dazustehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja stevinho sucht immer nach einer Möglichkeit dafür... ich erinnere mich an Flauwys Blog,die Werbung hier auf buffed.de etc... 
Und stevinho hat ne hübsche Vereinsbrille auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ mef:
> lol^^


jo wir lernen schon wieman den leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zieht ^^, wie zb. den Preis erhöhen und dann senken und das als rabatt ausgeben, oder mit sachen wie "Neue Formel" kunden locken obwohls genaus das selbe zeug is ... tjaja ^^


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> jo wir lernen schon wieman den leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zieht ^^, wie zb. den Preis erhöhen und dann senken und das als rabatt ausgeben, oder mit sachen wie "Neue Formel" kunden locken obwohls genaus das selbe zeug is ... tjaja ^^


Ihr seid komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Weil ich jetzt schon wieder beides mag steh ich im Regen da.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Weil ich jetzt schon wieder beides mag steh ich im Regen da.


Hmm? was tust du mögen?


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm? was tust du mögen?


wowszene und buffed


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wowszene und buffed


Wieso stehste deshalb im Regen da? Jeder kann doch das mögen was er will,denkst du etwas deshalb ignoriere ich dich nun?


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Das is ned komisch das is Marketing BUAHAHAHAHA

lg


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2009)

Ach komm schon Tabuno: Hier haste nen Schirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Schirm geb*


----------



## Lillyan (9. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> @ Lillyan: Ich weiss^^würdest du urteilen, würden die Kinder von WoWszene, die Moderatoren von WoWszene wieder Racheflames schreiben um den anderen herunterzuputzen um besser dazustehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht wirklich. Okay, den WoW-Szene-Chat vermeide ich nach einer sehr unnetten Begrüßung, auf der Seite war ich aber bisher kaum und mein einziger wirklicher Kontakt war, als ein WoW-Szene-Member in unseren Channel kam und sich für einen Werbe-Spammer entschuldigt hat. Mit dem habe ich dann eine Weile auch ganz nett geredet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher: Keinerlei Vorurteile, dennoch bin ich bei Buffed gelandet und eine Community ist mir schon anstrengend genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

Wir sind doch gar nicht anstrengend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Lillyan ne frage: Bekommst du Geld für Moderieren ? wennde nich sagen willst ned schlimm ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wir sind doch gar nicht anstrengend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


echt ma^^
wir sind freundlich, spammen nicht, reporten alle ordentlich und wir mögen uns auch alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mefisthor schrieb:


> Lillyan ne frage: Bekommst du Geld für Moderieren ? wennde nich sagen willst ned schlimm ^^
> 
> lg


is "ehrenamtlich"


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

Wurde glaub ich, schon mal gesagt, damals hiess es nein.


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2009)

ne tuns se nid


----------



## Lillyan (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Lillyan ne frage: Bekommst du Geld für Moderieren ? wennde nich sagen willst ned schlimm ^^
> 
> lg


Nö, Mods bekommen kein Geld (das ist kein Geheimnis)


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wir sind doch gar nicht anstrengend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau nur ich bin anstrengend :>


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> is "ehrenamtlich"


Wollt ich grad schreiben... Böse Brille!


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wollt ich grad schreiben... Böse Brille!


Nein,ich hab ihn getröstet und er mich gehuged. Er ist nicht böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein,ich hab ihn getröstet und er mich gehuged. Er ist nicht böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau.
ich bin eine nette brille :S


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Was ich schon immer wissen wollte... Egal in welcher Com... wie wird man Mod?


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Was ich schon immer wissen wollte... Egal in welcher Com... wie wird man Mod?


Hat mir Zam damals geklärt,es wird glaube von den mods und ihn entschieden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Was ich schon immer wissen wollte... Egal in welcher Com... wie wird man Mod?


die admins und bisherigen mods sehen sich um, wer nicht spammt, hilfsbereit ist, freundlich bleibt, usw... vermute ich ma
(bisherige mods sieht natürlich die erste auswahl an mods durch admins vor)


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die admins und bisherigen mods sehen sich um, wer nicht spammt, hilfsbereit ist, freundlich bleibt, usw... vermute ich ma


Und sicherlich keine Verwarnung hat *g*


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Na dann ^^

Da darf man sich übers Forum beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Lillyan (9. April 2009)

Ich kann nur von mir reden: Ich wurde irgendwann unerwartet angesprochen, da ich wohl irgendwie positiv aufgefallen bin. Bewerbungen bringen also nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von mir reden: Ich wurde irgendwann unerwartet angesprochen, *da ich wohl irgendwie positiv aufgefallen bin*.


also tabuno... wird wohl nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ok auch für die restlichen hier wohl eher net )^^


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

So der Herr Obama ist wieder zurück :>


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von mir reden: Ich wurde irgendwann unerwartet angesprochen, da ich wohl irgendwie positiv aufgefallen bin. Bewerbungen bringen also nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und du hast immer brav reported! Ich hab deine Posts erst gelesen seitdem du Mod warst... komisch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So der Herr Obama ist wieder zurück :>


endlich \o/


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von mir reden: Ich wurde irgendwann unerwartet angesprochen, *da ich wohl irgendwie positiv aufgefallen bin*. Bewerbungen bringen also nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok wird nie was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Und is schonmal ein Mod mit seinen neuen "Kräften" größenwahnsinnig geworden ? xD

lg


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> endlich \o/


/sign
ich weiß wollte trotzdem schon immer mal nen mod sein *g*


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> echt ma^^
> wir sind freundlich, spammen nicht, reporten alle ordentlich und wir mögen uns auch alle
> 
> 
> ...




Ach komm brille. Das liegt gröstenteil an den Veteranen hier, die sich wirklich verstehn, und die anstndige Diskussionen führen :>
Achtung, ein bisschen ironie drinn^^


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> endlich \o/


Der Avatar hat seltenheitswert,hab ihn noch nirgendwo anders gesehen,deshalb ihn wieder genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Und is schonmal ein Mod mit seinen neuen "Kräften" *größenwahnsinnig* geworden ? xD
> 
> lg


du wirst nicht mod, ohne das schon vorher zu sein


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

ihc bihn der hansi aus tirol und wolt mihc mal bei bufed als mod bewerben tun.
OKAY?!

Re 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Der Avatar hat seltenheitswert,hab ihn noch nirgendwo anders gesehen,deshalb ihn wieder genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selbst gemacht?


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach komm brille.* Das liegt gröstenteil an den Veteranen hier, die sich wirklich verstehn, und die anstndige Diskussionen führen :>*
> Achtung, ein bisschen ironie drinn^^


Genau,ich versteh mich super mit Brille nicht wahr?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> ihc bihn der hansi aus tirol und wolt mihc mal bei bufed als mod bewerben tun.
> OKAY?!


was können sie denn so herr hansi?



Razyl schrieb:


> Genau,ich versteh mich super mit Brille nicht wahr?^^


aber immer doch xD


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber immer doch xD


Brille als Mod... dann würde ich das Forum verlassen *g*


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was können sie denn so herr hansi?



ihc bihn sehr begabt in rechttschreibbung

in der schule hate ihc immmer 4er!


----------



## Valnir Aesling (9. April 2009)

ich dachte du heisst Anton?


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> ich dachte du heisst Anton?



meine mami hat mich hansi genannt!


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> ihc bihn sehr begabt in rechttschreibbung
> 
> in der schule hate ihc immmer 4er!


sie scheinen für den job sehr qualifiziert zu sein.


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> ihc bihn sehr begabt in rechttschreibbung
> 
> in der schule hate ihc immmer 4er!


spectrales deine sig is sowas von genial mit edith meine oma heißt nämlich so und bullshit ist es sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> spectrales deine sig is sowas von genial mit edith meine oma heißt nämlich so und bullshit ist es sowieso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tut mir sehr leid für deine Oma.. Aber die Sig bleibt jetzt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit kommt nackt in den raum gestürm und brüllt: ich bin Single!


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

bahh wenn einer "ihc" statt "ich" schreibt muss ich immer an den LHC denken Oo

lg


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> bahh wenn einer "ihc" statt "ich" schreibt muss ich immer an den LHC denken Oo
> 
> lg



LHC?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Large_Hadron_Collider

Ach ein Teilchenbeschleuniger.. xD


----------



## Valnir Aesling (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Tut mir sehr leid für deine Oma.. Aber die Sig bleibt jetzt so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




BAM Oida! 

meine PN erhalten?


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Nabend!   Gut gut.. und dir?






Mefisthor schrieb:


> bahh wenn einer "ihc" statt "ich" schreibt muss ich immer an den LHC denken Oo
> 
> lg


Ja, das muss ihc auch immer.

Ich kenne keine Edith.


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> BAM Oida!
> 
> meine PN erhalten?



FIX, danke dir, aber ich glaub ich lern lieber noch ein Instrument oO


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Tut mir sehr leid für deine Oma.. Aber die Sig bleibt jetzt so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da du ja meine Oma nicht meinst ist es nicht so schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Large Hadron Collider

Das ding das in der Schweiz rumsteht

uhh heut sind aber viele Österreicher da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber alle aus nem ganz andern Bereich :/

lg


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2009)

Kenne auch niemand die so heisst :>


----------



## Zorkal (9. April 2009)

Large Hadron Collider: Der feuchte Traum eines jeden Physikers 
Edit: Krass wie langsam ich bin


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Hatte mal eine Kindergärtnerin die Edith hiess..Ich hab sie gehasst!
Die hat mich immer im Schlafraum eingesperrt..

oO Ich merk grad wie geil die Gitarren-Riffs in den alten Ärzte Songs sind


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> BAM Oida!
> 
> meine PN erhalten?


Oida BAM oida FIX oida !!

Darf man überhaupt Österreichisch bzw. Dialekte schreiben ? ^^ IM FORUM (falls Brille wieder auf solch dumme fragen kommt -.-)

lg


----------



## Valnir Aesling (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> FIX, danke dir, aber ich glaub ich lern lieber noch ein Instrument oO




noch eins? was kannste denn so?

@Mefishtor: klar darf man solange es jeder versteheen kann.


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Oida BAM oida FIX oida !!
> 
> Darf man überhaupt Österreichisch bzw. Dialekte schreiben ? ^^
> 
> lg



Warum ned, oida?
Wianarisch ist internationaal!
I pack mei Leben nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

Biste deppat?


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> noch eins? was kannste denn so?



E-Bass und Cello



Skatero schrieb:


> Biste deppat?



Autsch, du bist kein Wiener, oder? ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Grml bin Oberösterreicha, bei uns wean de Wiena imma vaoascht xD

lg (Ich versuch ein wenig verständlicher Dialekt zu schreiben, sonst versteht mich hier keiner mehr xD)


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Ok wo nun all die Österreicher hier auftauchen ich verzieh mich mal.
Gute nacht euch allen,aber a) das fußballspiel war beschissen (zumindest aus Deutscher sicht,obwohl barca Weltklasse war, Messi > all) b) will ich meine Freundin nicht länger mit Licht schlafen lassen c) hab ich morgen früh noch was zu erledigen
Bye bye euch allen also,schlaft gut etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Grml bin Oberösterreicha, bei uns wean de Wiena imma vaoascht xD
> 
> lg



Ach.. die österreichischen Dialekte sind doch eh alle gleich.. Bis auf Tirolerisch.. chh Xd


----------



## Valnir Aesling (9. April 2009)

<<<Grazer! bin aber jedes Monat mindestens einmal in wien^^


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

Gute Nacht Obama


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> <<<Grazer! bin aber jedes Monat mindestens einmal in wien^^



Meine Schwester fährt jeden Monat einmal nach Graz.. oO
Sie ist Sturm Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



N8 Obama


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Obama


kurz ne frage,wieso hast du deinen mybrute Link gleich 2mal in der sig o_O


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> kurz ne frage,wieso hast du deinen mybrute Link gleich 2mal in der sig o_O



MyBrute-Syndrom


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

ich bin auch ma off...  gn8 euch allen hier und hf beim dialekt schreiben^^


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin auch ma off...  gn8 euch allen hier und hf beim dialekt schreiben^^



jetzt gehst du auch schon 

Gn8


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> kurz ne frage,wieso hast du deinen mybrute Link gleich 2mal in der sig o_O


Die 2 verschiedenen Sprüche, sprechen jeweils andere Leute an, darum klicken dann mehr Leute da drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> jetzt gehst du auch schon
> 
> Gn8


Na wenn ihr mit euren Dialekt hier schon schreibt,schlimmer kann es gar nicht werden. So nun aber wirklich off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na wenn ihr mit euren Dialekt hier schon schreibt,schlimmer kann es gar nicht werden. So nun aber wirklich off
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pfiat di


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

uuups falschen abgeschickt ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (9. April 2009)

Âbend


----------



## Valnir Aesling (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Meine Schwester fährt jeden Monat einmal nach Graz.. oO
> Sie ist Sturm Fan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Österreich und Fußball naja.


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2009)

Ich bin schweizer, muss jezz aber echt schlafen gehen. Also Bye^^

Ais, Zwooi, drüüü! *is Bett spring und iiischloof*


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die 2 verschiedenen Sprüche, sprechen jeweils andere Leute an, darum klicken dann mehr Leute da drauf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bin kurz vorm enrage aber lassen wir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Huntermoon entweder du koonst Österreichisch oda du bist raus ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Österreich und Fußball naja.



Sie ist halt "patriotisch".
Unser Vater ist totaler Fußballfan und das hat halt auf sie abgefärbt.. Bei mir isses das Gegenteil ^^ 
War im Leben 2x im Stadion.

Edith-Bilder: http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&q...sa=N&tab=wi




Tabuno schrieb:


> ich bin kurz vorm enrage aber lassen wir das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Shoop da Whoop?


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Bin ich der einzig übrig gebliebene Preuße hier?^^


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Ich wunder mich grad wo Preußen liegt..


----------



## Valnir Aesling (9. April 2009)

http://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive...400_408072a.jpg
Edith erstes Bild

Preußen gibts nimmer


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

wahh Preißngwasch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

Die ersten 2 Bilder sind von Frauen die nur ein Tanga tragen. oO


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Shoop da Whoop?


imma chargin' mah lazer


----------



## Valnir Aesling (9. April 2009)

Preußen war wie Bayrn und sachsen damals Königreiche mitellalter bis rennaisance zeit.


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Preußen war wie Bayrn und sachsen damals Königreiche mitellalter bis rennaisance zeit.



Ach, darum weiß ichs nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte nie was besseres als eine 3 in geschichte


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Preußen is doch jetzt Berlin unso ?

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

*murmel* Bis 1918 war's...


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *murmel* Bis 1918 war's...



Du wohnst in Düsseldorf und Ende. ^^


----------



## Valnir Aesling (9. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *murmel* Bis 1918 war's...



oder so die 200 Jahre hin oder her.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. April 2009)

Mir is langweilig...


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Du wohnst in Düsseldorf und Ende. ^^



WUPPERTAL! Lern lesen!


----------



## Valnir Aesling (9. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Mir is langweilig...




dann schreib was


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Warum hassen die Bayern die Preußen überhaupt ... Nur wegen dem Bier kanns doch ned sein ? .. Obwohl

lg


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> oder so die 200 Jahre hin oder her.



In 200 Jahren kriegt man nicht mal einen Bruchteil von nem Diamanten!


----------



## Valnir Aesling (9. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> WUPPERTAL! Lern lesen!




Bielefeld gibts doch gar nicht!


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

So ich geh jetzt aber pennen...


----------



## Huntermoon (9. April 2009)

Kommts mir nur so vor oder ist My.Buffed.De down?
Hatt sich erledigt ...


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> WUPPERTAL! Lern lesen!



Liegt Wuppertal nicht in Düsseldorf?
N8 Selor


----------



## Valnir Aesling (9. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Kommts mir nur so vor oder ist My.Buffed.De down?




funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Nein... das ist mind. ne halbe Stunde mitn Zug...


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Bielefeld ? Woher weißt du ... ?!?

*Valnir mit Tasta ausknock und wegschlepp*

IHR HABT NIX GESEHEN !!!!

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (9. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> funktioniert einwandfrei


ja, merk ich auch xD


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

^^


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein... das ist mind. ne halbe Stunde mitn Zug...



In welchem Bundesland liegt Wuppertal nu?


----------



## Valnir Aesling (9. April 2009)

Zzzisch......zzisch.....Bielefeld Koordinaten konten nicht ermittelt werden *rausch*


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

*google Maps aufmach* *Bielefeld eingeb* *Stormausfall**Strom an* *Google Maps is nicht erreichbar* :O

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ^^


-.-


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ^^


subba mein katze is grad voll aufgeschreckt :O

udn jetzt liegtse auf menem Fuß, wegziehen wär doch fies

lg


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Kennt jemand ein gutes Rock Radio?

So wie rock.fm halt live



Mefisthor schrieb:


> subba mein katze is grad voll aufgeschreckt :O
> 
> udn jetzt liegtse auf menem Fuß, wegziehen wär doch fies
> 
> lg



Hast keine Kopfhöhrer?
Die Katzen drehen doch völlig durch, wenn du Musik hörst ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein gutes Rock Radio?
> 
> So wie rock.fm halt live


http://www.lastfm.de/listen/artist/SOiL/similarartists

:> mehr brauch ich ned ^^

lg


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> http://www.lastfm.de/listen/artist/SOiL/similarartists
> 
> :> mehr brauch ich ned ^^
> 
> lg



Ist nicht live aber trotzdem cool..
Wenn man die Ärzte sucht bekommt man gleich Bela und Farin dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> subba mein katze is grad voll aufgeschreckt :O
> 
> udn jetzt liegtse auf menem Fuß, wegziehen wär doch fies
> 
> lg


Tut mir leid.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ Spectrales Star FM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:
			
		

> Blubb ? Blubb blubbedi blubb. Blubb blubbi. BLUBB !!


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> @ Spectrales Star FM
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



loool


----------



## Huntermoon (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> loool


rofl, du hast gelolt...


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:
			
		

> Blubb ? Blubb blubbedi blubb. Blubb blubbi. BLUBB !!



Klar ;P

So ich geh jetzt pennen. 

Guten Blubb !

lg


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> loool


mir fällt gerad auf das du dich ein tag nach mir angemeldet hast <3


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> rofl, du hast gelolt...




Dir ist wirklich langweilig..

Mach doch auch ein paar Pikachus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tabuno schrieb:


> mir fällt gerad auf das du dich ein tag nach mir angemeldet hast <3



Bloss hast du mehr gespammt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (9. April 2009)

Mein lieblingsllied:


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> rofl, du hast gelolt...


lol er hat rofl gesagt

so ein hochwertige Satz hätt ich ned erwartet xD

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Klar ;P
> 
> So ich geh jetzt pennen.
> 
> ...


1. Guck mal unter deinen Ava
& 
2. Gute Nacht und "gute" Träume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Mein lieblingsllied:



Ey, das hast von mir ^^

(Hör mal dem Beat vom Drummer gut zu xD)


----------



## Valnir Aesling (9. April 2009)

ja ahbe ich von dir ausm Failthread xD

was ist mitm drummer?


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Bloss hast du mehr sinnvolle Beiträge geschrieben..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*hust*


----------



## Huntermoon (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> lol er hat rofl gesagt
> 
> so ein hochwertige Satz hätt ich ned erwartet xD
> 
> lg


mir ist (wie bereits erwähnt) Langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> ja ahbe ich von dir ausm Failthread xD
> 
> was ist mitm drummer?



Der spielt wie ein Mongo und kann den Rythmus nicht halten...

Bei party like a Warlock hat sich mein Hals gewellt..

Ich mal mal an meinem Pikachu weiter


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Mein (wirklicher) Lieblingssong derzeit:
http://www.myvideo.at/watch/2583488

Ohne Musik könnt ich ned Leben :>

so jetzt hau ich wirklich Ab ^^


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Ich auch, süße Träume euch allen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. April 2009)

http://www.deezer.com/track/73836 <3
oder http://www.deezer.com/track/1894872


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Bin dann auch mal weg..

Gute Nacht ihr Hunken!


----------



## Huntermoon (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Bin dann auch mal weg..
> 
> Gute Nacht ihr Hunken!


NAcht...


----------



## Huntermoon (9. April 2009)

Nacht, bin auch off...


----------



## Kronas (9. April 2009)

Abend


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

Hallo Kronas


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

Hey! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Abend und so weiter und sofort


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Hai!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWFHg9PK03g...feature=channel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> In welchem Bundesland liegt Wuppertal nu?



NRW... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> NRW...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wasn das?
Bin Österreicher..


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Nordrhein-Westfalen...


----------



## Lillyan (9. April 2009)

Der Pott halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. April 2009)

Abend...
Bin mal eben Duschen


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Hmm wenig los hier heute abend... naja was solls


----------



## Falathrim (9. April 2009)

Haa Ess Pfau spielt ja auch ;D

Nicht alles in NRW ist auch Pott.

Gibt Städte, die sind noch ärmer als die alten Kohlestädte...Herford zum Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Haa Ess Pfau spielt ja auch ;D


Und haben nach 36 sek. ein Tor reinbekommen *g*


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

granate ping pong 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> granate ping pong
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was fürn ding?


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

gibs bei youtube ein

lg


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> gibs bei youtube ein
> 
> lg


nein danke :>


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Schon wieder Fußball..?
Gibts kein Thema wo alle Spaß dran haben?

Tse.. Bin wieder weg


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

faule sau :/



lg


----------



## Huntermoon (9. April 2009)

Re... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

naja ich sag nur, spielen geht nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (9. April 2009)

> Gibt Städte, die sind noch ärmer als die alten Kohlestädte...Herford zum Beispiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust* in seine wohnorts angabe deut.... *hust*

PS: herforder bier ist das beste (/schleichwerbung off)


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Bielefeld gibts doch garnicht !!!!

*wird von vermummten Personen lautlos weggeschleppt*


----------



## Huntermoon (9. April 2009)

Bin mal wieder TV-Gucken...


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

wasn los heute ? gestern wars noch bis tief in die nacht lebhaft und hier isses schon um 10 ganz still

lg


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Real Life ftw.


----------



## chopi (9. April 2009)

Klein Chopi hat ganz lieb im Animethread gefragt,nu sollen die ihm antworten,die sich die Animefreaks nennen!
...Moin?


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

chopi au wieder da, nabend 

lg


----------



## chopi (9. April 2009)

Was willste schon machen ohne Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps.Neue Sig,nu hab ich 2 tanzende Wesen.
PPs.Animethread!


----------



## mastergamer (9. April 2009)

Moin Moin Jungs und Mädels!

Was habt ihr heut' so gemacht?


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Ich sags mal so... der Thread heute abend hier ist recht... unterhaltungslos :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Leute getötet, abgestochen und zu Frankfurter verarbeitet... und du?


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

hmmm

aufgewacht, kaffee gesoffen, fern geschaut, mittag gegessen, L4D gezockt und surfen, mim Moped 3x zum interspar und mit der süßen verkäuferin geflirtet, und "Bananentraum" gesoffen (maaan das zeug is zum niederknien xD)

lg


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jungs und Mädels!
> 
> Was habt ihr heut' so gemacht?


Geschlafen,mit Freundin weg,jemanden aufs Maul gegeben. Joa sonst nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Selor kennst du "Der Knochenmann" ? ^^

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Selor kennst du "Der Knochenmann" ? ^^
> 
> lg



Knochenmann? Heribert Tod... ja aber der hat die Sense und die Kutte schon vor einiger Zeit an den Nagel gehängt... Wilbur Gier hat den Job übernommen^^


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmmm
> 
> aufgewacht, kaffee gesoffen, fern geschaut, mittag gegessen, L4D gezockt und surfen,* mim Moped 3x zum interspar und mit der süßen verkäuferin geflirtet*, und "Bananentraum" gesoffen (maaan das zeug is zum niederknien xD)
> 
> lg


Hättest du nicht gleich dort bleiben könnnen? ist doch verschwendete Zeit jedes mal wieder hinzufahren o_O


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

@Razyl übem tag verteilt und weil ich 3 ma einkaufen geschickt worden bin Oo

@Selor gugg der den Film an, is sau gut ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> @Razyl übem tag verteilt und weil ich 3 ma einkaufen geschickt worden bin Oo


Lol,und die Verkäuferin will nichts von dir oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Tss nur weil ich se schon seid heute früh kenn ^^

lg


----------



## Falathrim (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Real Life ftw.


Exakt. Wurd heute von meiner Scheißfamilie dran gehindert, gut RL machen zu können -.-


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Tss nur weil ich se schon seid heute früh kenn ^^
> 
> lg


Ach komm,sie würde doch auch so nichts von dir wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. April 2009)

Hoffentlich macht Mefisthor keinen Thread auf,dessen Name auf  [Wirklich wichtig] auhört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hoffentlich macht Mefisthor keinen Thread auf,dessen Name auf  [Wirklich wichtig] auhört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann hätten wir ein Problem :>


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Ne chopi so einer bin isch ned xD

mannoman ich hab irgendwie das gefühl ihr meint ich bin so ein nerd der nix von frauen checkt und deswegen solche threads aufmachen müsse :O dann habta aber nen ganz falschen eindruck von mir

lg


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> mannoman ich hab irgendwie das gefühl ihr meint ich bin so ein nerd der nix von frauen checkt und deswegen solche threads aufmachen müsse :O dann habta aber nen ganz falschen eindruck von mir


Dein gefühl lügt! Du bist jedenfalls kein troll :>


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ne chopi so einer bin isch ned xD
> 
> mannoman ich hab irgendwie das gefühl ihr meint ich bin so ein nerd der nix von frauen checkt und deswegen solche threads aufmachen müsse :O dann habta aber nen ganz falschen eindruck von mir
> 
> lg



Genau, drückse an die Wand und knutsch sie.. rofl


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

mannoman ich brauch doch keine tipps mannoman :O

naja der arme tut mir schon en wenig leid aber das in nem spieleforum zu posten is ned so ne gudde idee xD is doch ne blamage sowas

lg


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Genau, drückse an die Wand und knutsch sie.. rofl


Wo haste das denn wieder hergeklaut?^^

@ Mef:
mir tut er nicht leid :>


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo haste das denn wieder hergeklaut?^^
> 
> @ Mef:
> mir tut er nicht leid :>



Aus dem Casanova Thread..
Ich ziehs eben in meine Sig xD

Omg, das war Selor Kith  Sorry


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Aus dem Casanova Thread..
> Ich ziehs eben in meine Sig xD


War das nicht von Selor oder so der Spruch? hmmm *grübel*


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. April 2009)

blarp...ich geh pennen

gute nacht zusammen

scheiss Krankheiten, die immer zu Ferienbeginn beginnen -.-


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

ich stell mir grad vor wie ver schüchterne kerl da die zarte an die wand drückt und knutscht xD
am ende erstickt er sie noch doch den druck auf die lunge und zunge in der luftröhre Oo dann hädders echt verschissen xD

lg


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Über was redet ihr?


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich stell mir grad vor wie ver schüchterne kerl da die zarte an die wand drückt und knutscht xD
> am ende erstickt er sie noch doch den druck auf die lunge und zunge in der luftröhre Oo *dann hädders echt verschissen xD*
> 
> lg


Hat er doch auch so schon... da ist schicht im schach... wenn es diese "beziehung" jemals gegeben hat

@ Spectrales: ein Klick auf den Verfolgungsbutton des Zitates und man weiß wer diesen Satz gebracht hat...


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat er doch auch so schon... da ist schicht im schach... wenn es diese "beziehung" jemals gegeben hat
> 
> ein Klick auf den Verfolgungsbutton des Zitates und man weiß wer diesen Satz gebracht hat...


ach lass in doch trollen ^^

das mim klick hab ich gleich als erstes gemacht xD

lg


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat er doch auch so schon... da ist schicht im schach... wenn es diese "beziehung" jemals gegeben hat
> 
> @ Spectrales: ein Klick auf den Verfolgungsbutton des Zitates und man weiß wer diesen Satz gebracht hat...



Fixed.



Mefisthor schrieb:


> ach lass in doch trollen ^^



Weisst du nicht was Trollen heisst?


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Über was redet ihr?


ih ich muss mich zitieren


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Oh man... ich bin in einer Sig... ihr schweine!


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh man... ich bin in einer Sig... ihr schweine!



'schuldigung


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ih ich muss mich zitieren


wir reden über den Casanova Troll


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> wir reden über den Casanova Troll



Wen genau?!


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

So ich geh weiter AD gucken und Nudeln futtern...


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wen genau?!


Macterion^^


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

jo ich weiß was trollen is, aber der hat jetzt eh genug wies aussieht ^^

lg


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> So ich geh weiter AD gucken und Nudeln futtern...



Was für Nudeln?
Will auch Nudeln?
Gib mir Nudeln?
Lol, ich hab Nudeln gesagt


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Macterion^^



Den kenn ich gar nicht..


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Was für Nudeln?
> Will auch Nudeln?
> Gib mir Nudeln?
> Lol, ich hab Nudeln gesagt



Normale Nudeln, Spirlis... mit Ketchup...


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Normale Nudeln, Spirlis... mit Ketchup...



Aha, klingt simpel ^^
Viel spaß mit AD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGn-BXEaUSQ...laynext_from=PL

hehe xD


----------



## Falathrim (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Den kenn ich gar nicht..


Razyls größter Fan

Sein einziger eben :>


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

ICH WILL REIS VERDAMMT NOCHMAL !!!


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Razyls größter Fan
> 
> Sein einziger eben :>


Wenn ichen Fan hatte,würde der nicht länger mein Fan bleiben wollen...
@ Spectrales... 
der ersteller des Casanova Threads?


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Wieso solltest du einen Fan haben Razyl? Dich mag doch keiner *gg*


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn ichen Fan hatte,würde der nicht länger mein Fan bleiben wollen...
> @ Spectrales...
> der ersteller des Casanova Threads?



okay


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Good Morning USA! It's gonna be a wonderful day *sing*


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Good Morning USA! It's gonna be a wonderful day *sing*



Schaust dus auf ViVa oder DVD?


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieso solltest du einen Fan haben Razyl? Dich mag doch keiner *gg*


Ja genau deshalb will ich auch keinen. Wie gesagt,sollte ich einen Fan haben will der nicht länger mein fan sein wollen :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

Viva ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)




----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

grad bei gameone im hintergrund vom brainstorming schild: war da n dildo? oO


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Viva ^^



Auf Viva ist die Werbung immer so lang :s


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Scheißdreck..


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Razyl hab ich schonma erzählt das ich anner schule nen Fanclub hab, also der Fanclub der mir hudligt xD mit 10 weiblichen Mitgliedern, wirklich wahr

lg


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> grad bei gameone im hintergrund vom brainstorming schild: war da n dildo? oO


Die moderatoren brauchen halt sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Razyl hab ich schonma erzählt das ich anner schule nen Fanclub hab, also der Fanclub der mir hudligt xD mit 10 weiblichen Mitgliedern, wirklich wahr
> 
> lg


Gott,allein dafür würd ich die sowas von Vergraulen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Razyl hab ich schonma erzählt das ich anner schule nen Fanclub hab, also der Fanclub der mir hudligt xD mit 10 weiblichen Mitgliedern, wirklich wahr
> 
> lg


ich wette du arbeitest bei mägges und spendierst den 10 fetten weibsen was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



scherrrrrz^^


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Razyl hab ich schonma erzählt das ich anner schule nen Fanclub hab, also der Fanclub der mir hudligt xD mit 10 weiblichen Mitgliedern, wirklich wahr
> 
> lg



Für 500€ kriegt man alles


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

nö nö zum glück nich ^^ nö ehrlich die ham da einfach en fanclub gegründet, ich hab da nix dazu beigetragen, ausser mit meinem dasein ^^
mannnoman jetzt hab ich mir ne schüssel reis mit gemüße geholt, das vom mittagessen übrig geblieben is  *mampf*

lg


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nö nö zum glück nich ^^
> 
> mannnoman jetzt hab ich mir ne schüssel reis mit gemüße geholt, das vom mittagessen übrig geblieben is  *mampf*
> 
> lg



Super lecker .. oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nö nö zum glück nich ^^
> 
> mannnoman jetzt hab ich mir ne schüssel reis mit gemüße geholt, das vom mittagessen übrig geblieben is  *mampf*
> 
> lg


ich hasse reis fast genauso wie kokosnuss BAH :<


----------



## Falathrim (9. April 2009)

Scheiße die American Dad-Folge ham sie gestern schon gezeigt die grad läuft...oder vorgestern, kp

Stirb ViVa!


----------



## Huntermoon (9. April 2009)

I`m back!
*Finsteres Lachen*


----------



## Kangrim (9. April 2009)

Ich hatte mal nen Fan, der ist aber desertiert.^^


Nabend Leute!


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGn-BXEaUSQ...laynext_from=PL

Ich liebe es


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal nen Fan, der ist aber desertiert.^^
> 
> 
> Nabend Leute!


Abend Kangrim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Mefisthor:
Gott würd ich mich schämen... ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich hab da nix dazu beigetragen, ausser mit meinem dasein ^^


UND FREIE LIEBEEE! ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

naja hat ja mal nen 11ten fan aber die is leider zum stalker mutiert :/

REIS is verdammtnomma das beste was es gibt !!

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> UND FREIE LIEBEEE! ^^


loool xD

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> REIS is verdammtnomma das beste was es gibt !!
> 
> lg


meiner meinung nach fast daas beschissenste, ich krieg das zeug einfach nicht runter! :S


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach fast daas beschissenste, ich krieg das zeug einfach nicht runter! :S


Ich mag Reis,aber nur zu Hühnchen :>


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

http://www.pcaction.de/Indien-Computer-exp...ticle/view/755/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

ich ess reis schon als popcorn ersatz, das zeug is einfach so legga

puhuu Master Collection von Adobe kostet ja ma richtig viel, so 3.600 &#8364; für software is schon en happiges sümmchen

lg


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Find ich gar nicht mal so lustig oO

Total niveaulos Razyl :s


----------



## Huntermoon (9. April 2009)

Ich freu mich auf Morgen...


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Find ich gar nicht mal so lustig oO
> 
> Total niveaulos Razyl :s


Die überschrift klingt sowas von beschissen :> Das andere ist tragisch aber die Überschrift ist mal wieder göttlich^^


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die überschrift klingt sowas von beschissen :> Das andere ist tragisch aber die Überschrift ist mal wieder göttlich^^



Wtf?

Computer explodiert, Inder tot.
haha lol


----------



## Huntermoon (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die überschrift klingt sowas von beschissen :> Das andere ist tragisch aber die Überschrift ist mal wieder göttlich^^


meinst warscheinlich die die unter-überschrifft "Angriff der Killer-Computer"...


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

hat wohl ein InderleckDuell verlorn :x

lg


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> meinst warscheinlich die die unter-überschrifft "Angriff der Killer-Computer"...



Das hab ich übersehen


----------



## Huntermoon (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Das hab ich übersehen


xD


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Ich dachte schon, dass Razyl drüber lacht, wenn Leute sterben oO


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon, dass Razyl drüber lacht, wenn Leute sterben oO


Nein,obwohl die Physik in GTA manchmal sehr lustig ist... da kommt mir ab und zu ein Grinsen über das Gesicht :>

@ Hunter: nö,ich meine lediglich die Überschrift.


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein,obwohl die Physik in GTA manchmal sehr lustig ist... da kommt mir ab und zu ein Grinsen über das Gesicht :>



Ja.. Motorräder anfahren mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit.. schon klar ^^

Was bedeuten eigentlich die grauen Kästchen unter dem Avatar?


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ja.. Motorräder anfahren mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit.. schon klar ^^


Auch,aber z.B mit Auto nur so leicht die Leute anrempeln,sieht manchmal recht witzig aus wie sie hinknallen. Oder selber aus den Auto fliegen,wie lange man da fällt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oder selber aus den Auto fliegen,wie lange man da fällt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sieht sogar noch ziemlich realistisch aus.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ja.. Motorräder anfahren mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit.. schon klar ^^
> 
> Was bedeuten eigentlich die grauen Kästchen unter dem Avatar?


ab 5 gehts net mehr weiter. die erhöhen sich bis 1k (5 kästchen) mit dem postcounter.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

mich wunders aber immer noch wie der pc da einfach expoldieren kann, ich mein hat der benzin statt wasserkühlung ?

naja ich bleib trotzdem bei meiner inderleckduell-theorie :/

lg


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ab 5 gehts net mehr weiter. die erhöhen sich bis 1k (5 kästchen) mit dem postcounter.



Aha.. Total Banane


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Das sieht sogar noch ziemlich realistisch aus.


Jop,aber manchmal siehts einfach nur witzig aus. ... 10 Überschläge später... oder wenn man Alkohol trinkt. GTA ist halt witzig in solchen Situationen. 
Gut manchmal denk ich selber mir "Autsch" weil das wirklich heftig aussieht.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. April 2009)

Blubb, Blubb, Blubb...


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gut manchmal denk ich selber mir "Autsch" weil das wirklich heftig aussieht.



Das kenn ich nur von Skate  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Omg, Huntermoon such dir ein Hobby


----------



## Kangrim (9. April 2009)

^^

http://www.e4.com/wtf/animations/we-love-the-internet.html


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

auf welcher plattform spielstn du GTA ? schon auf Konsole oder ?

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg, Huntermoon such dir ein Hobby


hat er doch. hier shice posten Oo


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Das kenn ich nur von Skate
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich skate nicht,und hab es auch nie getan. Aber GTA IV ist schon recht witzig,besonders auch manche Dialoge sind so Hammer.
Das Spiel ist einfach nur Göttlich


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> auf welcher plattform spielstn du GTA ? schon auf Konsole oder ?
> 
> lg


Ich nutze keine Konsolen. Ich spiels auf PC - der einzigen guten plattform :>


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> auf welcher plattform spielstn du GTA ? schon auf Konsole oder ?
> 
> lg




360.. Ich spiel nur Skate. GTA4 und CoD4



Razyl schrieb:


> Ich nutze keine Konsolen. Ich spiels auf PC - *der einzigen guten plattform* :>



Jaja, Skate ist einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. April 2009)

Ich bin Müde und leg mich hin.
Werde warscheinlich vor Montag nichtmehr dazu kommen, hier was zu schreiben.

Also wünsch ich euch einen Froehlichen Karfreitag und mehr Nägel für -ihr wisst schon wenn-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich skate nicht,und hab es auch nie getan.


das spiel kennste aber scho, oder versteh ich grad deinen satz falsch?


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich nutze keine Konsolen. Ich spiels auf PC - der einzigen guten plattform :>


klar ich hab auch keine konsole aber auf PC soll das ja totale kacke sein, grafikbugs, allg. bugs usw.

lg


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das spiel kennste aber scho, oder versteh ich grad deinen satz falsch?


Tony Hawks pro Skate dings bums? Ich hab die Spieleserie nie wirklich gemocht :>
@ Mef:
Mittlerweile ist GTA IV in der Version 1.3 richtig gut Spielbar,hab seitdem kaum noch Grafikbugs gehabt und auch so keine Bugs. Gut man brauch einen guten Rechner um es zu spielen,aber ich verurteil es deswegen nicht. Vom Spielspaß her war GTA IV das beste GTA aller zeiten und das überragende Spiel 2009 (auch wenn es die anderen user nicht so sahen und es verurteilen wegen Securom,wegen den anfänglichen techn. schwierigkeiten etc...)


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tony Hawks pro Skate dings bums? Ich hab die Spieleserie nie wirklich gemocht :>


nien, das spiel heist nur "skate"


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nien, das spiel heist nur "skate"


Kenn ich nicht o_O

Hmm schnell gegoogelt... nen Konsolen Spiel...also das erklärt manches^^


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

[attachment=7240:3180.jpg]

Wenn du den rechten Stick nach unten hälst, fährst du geduckt und wenn du ihn dann nach oben drückst machst du einen Flip-Trick.

Da gibts verdammt viele Möglichkeiten Tricks zu machen. Schau halt auf youtube ^^


Wieso ist das Bild 2x drin? oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kenn ich nicht o_O
> 
> Hmm schnell gegoogelt... nen Konsolen Spiel...also das erklärt manches^^


is egtl ganz ok, habs aber nur einma angespielt und da braucht man mehr einarbeitungszeit ...


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> is egtl ganz ok, habs aber nur einma angespielt und da braucht man mehr einarbeitungszeit ...


Gäbe es jedenfalls ordentliche spiele für die Konsole... aber MGS4 mag ich nicht,Halo III brauch kein mensch und der rest ist auch nicht so überragend das ich es brauch


----------



## Mefisthor (9. April 2009)

Razyl packts meiner ? *auf sig zeig*

lg


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gäbe es jedenfalls ordentliche spiele für die Konsole... aber MGS4 mag ich nicht,Halo III brauch kein mensch und der rest ist auch nicht so überragend das ich es brauch



MGS 4 ist super oO
Musst halt mindestens mit MGS2 beginnen um mitzukommen.
Ganz nebenbei sind Shooter auf der Konsole viel interaktiver ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> MGS 4 ist super oO
> Musst halt mindestens mit MGS2 beginnen um mitzukommen.
> Ganz nebenbei sind Shooter auf der Konsole viel interaktiver ^^


ich muss jetzt immer noch ans msg3 ende denken...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

msg4 konnte ich aufgrund eines mangels einer playstation 3 konsole nicht spielen :S


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> MGS 4 ist super oO
> Musst halt mindestens mit MGS2 beginnen um mitzukommen.
> Ganz nebenbei sind Shooter auf der Konsole viel interaktiver ^^


Wenn ichen Spiel spielen will,dann soll das Spiel auch mehr Spiel haben als zwischensequenzen. 10 stunden spielen zu 20 Std. Filmsequezen ... nein Danke,interaktiven Film brauch ich nicht.
Und Shooter auf der Konsole... das ist lachhaft.

@ MEf
Uff,sollte gehen ^^ ...  nochmal alles durchgelesen sollte funktionieren


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> msg4 konnte ich aufgrund eines mangels einer playstation 3 konsole nicht spielen :S



Hab bei nem Kumpel die Nacht durchgemacht und da hab ichs durchgespielt.. Die Teile sind ja nicht so lang


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2009)

talü ihr dauerspammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> talü ihr dauerspammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey, Nippel


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> talü ihr dauerspammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sagt der richtige...
Abend Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> talü ihr dauerspammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hey minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Und wie gehts dir Minas?


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Omg.. Ich geb auf google, Nami, ein und mir kommen lauter halbnackte entgegen.. wtf?
Hat Nami irgendeine Bedeutung?


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

herrvorragend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich ess grad fondue und komme direkt von freundin
was gibts besseres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und atm zieh ich mir noch ne folge von bleach rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


perfekter abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +heute also freitag hab ich frei ..

kann gar nid besser gehen


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg.. Ich geb auf google, Nami, ein und mir kommen lauter halbnackte entgegen.. wtf?
> Hat Nami irgendeine Bedeutung?



ja nami ist das girl aus onepiece ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<-- die da


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja nami ist das girl aus onepiece ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Drum hab ichs ja eingegeben!
Aber die läuft doch nicht immer nackig rum oO

Isst du Fondue am PC? Alleine?


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

jop hatte hunger und so ein pack mit 2 beutel drin reicht für 2ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich ess eigentlich im bett .. hab nur tastaur und so rübergenommen xD
edit meint @ nami nunja es gibt ca 500 anime folgen und in etwa 70 hentai bände davon .. +/- .. und da die anime folgen nicht soo verbreitet sind im internet wie porn .. tja wird das halt eher angezeigt ..

google findet nid wirklich viele gute bilder .. kleiner tipp mach den filter rein dann hats weniger nakte namis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> herrvorragend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hast du es gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hast du es gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 jau ;P 
ahja und zuerst in naxx noch das kel schwer abgestaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 des auch noch hrr der abend ist supa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jau ;P
> ahja und zuerst in naxx noch das kel schwer abgestaubt
> 
> 
> ...


turning tide? du luckor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber gz dazu


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

schicksalswende oder so heisst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lego schwert mit 520spell halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dachte nid das ich es bekomm .. initand und so .. aber wollte ausser mir keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hach ja twink run 4tw^^
immortal noch :< grml .. najo uludar in 1-2 wochen glaub ich kann das abhacken xD


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Fondue ist eigentlich ein Gemeinschaftsessen.
Hab nicht gewusst, dass es Hentai auch als Wichsmagazin gibt.
Gz zum Schwert


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schicksalswende oder so heisst es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


turning tide= schicksalswende... und als initiand das abstauben... gratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Fondue ist eigentlich ein Gemeinschaftsessen.
> *Hab nicht gewusst, dass es Hentai auch als Wichsmagazin gibt.*
> Gz zum Schwert


o_O 

@ Minas: GZ (auch wenn WoW laaaaaaangweilig ist^^)


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

Wie krieg ich meinen Char in mybuffed rein?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wie krieg ich meinen Char in mybuffed rein?


mit blasc glaub ich


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mit blasc glaub ich


Hab ich ja jetzt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hab ich ja jetzt.


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=8161

durchgelesen?


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Fondue ist eigentlich ein Gemeinschaftsessen.
> Hab nicht gewusst, dass es Hentai auch als Wichsmagazin gibt.
> Gz zum Schwert



zum fondue .. najo sagen was ma so mit zopf ist das einfach super lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da ich atm alein zuhause bin und lust drauf hab .. wayne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hentai ist "wichsmagazin" ..
die porno version von manga/anime ..

ty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hab ich ja jetzt.


Blasc anmachen,WOw starten,paar minuten Spielen. Nach 30min bis 2h ist der Char in mybuffed


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> turning tide= schicksalswende... und als initiand das abstauben... gratz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



najo intitiand der mittlerweile 300dkp hat ;P mit glück bin ich bald nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenns bei uns in der gilde jeder caster hat fast kanni ch auch nix dafür XD


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Blasc anmachen,WOw starten,paar minuten Spielen. Nach 30min bis 2h ist der Char in mybuffed


Aso ich dachte 1 min reicht.


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Blasc anmachen,WOw starten,paar minuten Spielen. Nach 30min bis 2h ist der Char in mybuffed



oder man mach einfach nen link auf armory 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und wenns bei uns in der gilde jeder caster hat fast kanni ch auch nix dafür XD


hehe^^


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

I hate my life -.-
Der gestrige Tag war einfach nur besch**** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. April 2009)

so schlimm kanns au wieder ned sein Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> so schlimm kanns au wieder ned sein Oo
> 
> lg


Doch kann es  der tag war einfach nur mies,einfach nur vergessen^^


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

tjo meiner war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ist immer random 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


machma ist der tag gut und manchmal total scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur ein schlechter tag hat was gutes .. man weis das der nächste gleich gut oder besser sein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. April 2009)

dann erzähl Razyl xD

lg


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> oder man mach einfach nen link auf armory
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich nehme jetzt die 1 Std. in Dalaran afk Variante. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tjo meiner war gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jaja gott hängt abends da und würfelt für jeden menschen den Tag aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /random Razyl .. -.-

@ Mef:
Er war einfach nur scheiße,besonders wenn man sich wehtut und das auf dumme art


----------



## Mefisthor (10. April 2009)

lol razyl dumm wehtun is wenn man während ner gepflegten runde Css bemerkt dass der rechte fuß nass is und beim nachschauen bemerkt dass man sich beim großen zeh vorn total aufgeschnitten hat und das nasse blut war, war schon recht viel blut da aber ich hab die ganze zeit keinen schmerz gespürt und kann nich ned erinner das ich da an was drangetreten wär :/

das is dumm wehtun xD oder gegen nen pfosten rennen ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> lol razyl dumm wehtun is wenn man während ner gepflegten runde Css bemerkt dass der rechte fuß nass is und beim nachschauen bemerkt dass man sich beim großen zeh vorn total aufgeschnitten hat und das nasse blut war, war schon recht viel blut da aber ich hab die ganze zeit keinen schmerz gespürt und kann nich ned erinner das ich da an was drangetreten wär :/
> 
> das is dumm wehtun xD oder gegen nen pfosten rennen ^^


Das ist nicht dumm,das ist hochgradig bescheuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. April 2009)

na also du hast keine chance gegen mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. April 2009)

ihr seid doch alle bekloppt hier :S


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> na also du hast keine chance gegen mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab gesacht die "verletzungen" waren dumm(naja jenachdem was man unter dumm versteht) nicht bescheuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann noch der ganze nachmittag dazu...

@ brille:
*hust*sagt ja genau DER richtige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

100% tig ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber so sind wir und das ist unser leben ;P und ich würde es nicht ändern never 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab gesacht die "verletzungen" waren dumm(naja jenachdem was man unter dumm versteht) nicht bescheuert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



leim mit vaseline verwechselt? das wär dumm xD
mit aftershave zu verwechseln wär bescheuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> lol razyl dumm wehtun is wenn man während ner gepflegten runde Css bemerkt dass der rechte fuß nass is und beim nachschauen bemerkt dass man sich beim großen zeh vorn total aufgeschnitten hat und das nasse blut war, war schon recht viel blut da aber ich hab die ganze zeit keinen schmerz gespürt und kann nich ned erinner das ich da an was drangetreten wär :/



Bist gegen einen Messerblock gerannt? (Mit den Messer falsch rum drin)


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> leim mit vaseline verwechselt? das wär dumm xD


aber iwie noch lustig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Bist gegen einen Messerblock gerannt? (Mit den Messer falsch rum drin)


jo ich werd zufällig einen beim PC-Gehäuse ham ^^

lg


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

Juhu mein imba Char ist da.


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Juhu mein imba Char ist da.



Mach gleich ne Visitenkarte


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

*ankuk und auf was zum lachen hofft*
edit meint: öde nen holy priest ..


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Mach gleich ne Visitenkarte


Son 0815 Teil? ne danke!


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

LOOOL EIN BLAUES ITEM XDDD^^^^



Tabuno schrieb:


> Son 0815 Teil? ne danke!



Stimmt, dein kaputter Mybrute-Link mit dem hässlichen Krocha ist besser.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oO
Ich merk grad dass meine Signatur total zweideutig ist.. 
Fuck Edith
Lass es raus, schnapp sie dir, drück sie gegen die Wand und nimm ihr Gesicht in die Hände und küsse sie dann...


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Stimmt, dein kaputter Mybrute-Link mit dem hässlichen Krocha ist besser..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hätte mal fast Je'tzes Glocke bekommen, aber hat mir halt einer weggerollt naja wayne.
Ja und den mybrute Link mach ich aus Protest nicht weg.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. April 2009)

Krochn oida !!

bei mir inner klasse gibts au noch 2 krocha :O

lg


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

der geht aber sowiso nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> der geht aber sowiso nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


i know aber trotzdem^^


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Krochn oida !!
> 
> bei mir inner klasse gibts au noch 2 krocha :O
> 
> lg



Rofl.. Du arme Sau


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> leim mit vaseline verwechselt? das wär dumm xD
> mit aftershave zu verwechseln wär bescheuert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein,das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein,das nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist dir denn heute passier, raus damit!


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Was ist dir denn heute passier, raus damit!


Nö,will drinne bleiben :> Halt bevor jemand zu weit denkt,die Sachen die mir passiert sind wollen in meinen Gedächtnis bleiben...


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

tse feigling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tse feigling
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tse Spammer


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

Guckt mal meine Webseite auf mybuffed, muhahahahahaha.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. April 2009)

mannoman Razyl sag schon jetzt haste uns alle neugierig gemacht :O

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> mannoman Razyl sag schon jetzt haste uns alle neugierig gemacht :O
> 
> lg


Warum seid ihr auch so neugierig. Selber schuld!


----------



## Mefisthor (10. April 2009)

warum erzählst du au soviel drübba ^^

lg


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Woah, ich bin so aufgeregt grad..
Hab so lang auf dieses Baby gespart und morgen stehts bei mir im zimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*B.C.RICH EAGLE NJ4 Bass see-thru-black *
Dieses Modell wurde aus Nato (Holzart ähnlich dem Mahagoni) gefertigt, für den durchgehenden Hals wählte man Ahorn mit einem Ebenholzgriffbrett. Die schöne Wölkchenahorndecke sorgt für die schöne Optik. Zwei P-style Tonabehmer sorgen für unglaublichen Druck, die aktive 2-Band Elektronik erlaubt schnellstes Optimieren des Sounds.


http://www.klangfarbe.com/shop/bild.php?bs...=32002&bi=3


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

Guten Tag


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

hui schaut schön aus .D
hoffe du behandelst es gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und du kannst es auch spielen!


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Guten Tag


tachwohl girl in der box


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hui schaut schön aus .D
> hoffe du behandelst es gut
> 
> 
> ...



4 Jahre Übung!



Minastirit schrieb:


> tachwohl girl in der box


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> warum erzählst du au soviel drübba ^^
> 
> lg


Weil mir langweilig ist?

@ Kronas: abend


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tachwohl girl in der box


Das is nur mein ava


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Das is nur mein ava



Wir nennen Asyl auch Obama


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

schade dachte das isn rl pic :<


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wir nennen rAz(s)yl auch O(s)bama


so das ding ja lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fixeeed


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schade dachte das isn rl pic :<


Kla ich wohn hier in meiner 2d Welt


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Kla ich wohn hier in meiner 2d Welt



Geil, erzähl uns mehr!


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

Werde ich jetzt wieder gebannt weil ich den Link umgehe? siehe sig


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Kla ich wohn hier in meiner 2d Welt



geil will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Geil, erzähl uns mehr!


Und hier is alles 2dimensional


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Werde ich jetzt wieder gebannt weil ich den Link umgehe? siehe sig


evtl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Und hier is alles 2dimensional


wooooow



Tabuno schrieb:


> Werde ich jetzt wieder gebannt weil ich den Link umgehe? siehe sig



Irgendwann wirst sowieso gebannt wegen mybrute.. mach ruhig weiter.. nervt eh schon


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Und hier is alles 2dimensional



hoffe es hat zensierte nippel !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> evtl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nein nein werbung ist ja erlaubt in signaturen und ich weise jediglich nur auf meine homepage hin *hust*


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hoffe es hat zensierte nippel !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noes! :<


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wir nennen Asyl auch Obama


Ich bin Razyl. Kein obama.


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> wooooow
> 
> 
> 
> Irgendwann wirst sowieso gebannt wegen mybrute.. mach ruhig weiter.. nervt eh schon


Und ich weiß net warum ich hier bin...


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

naja ich geh jetzt off n8 allen


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Und ich weiß net warum ich hier bin...



Verrückte Entwickler.


lolol epic 1st post auf 3500


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja ich geh jetzt off n8 allen


Nacht Tabuno


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nacht Tabuno


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Spectrales du Fauler Hund,das kannste auch mal selber schreiben!


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

3500!


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spectrales du Fauler Hund,das kannste auch mal selber schreiben!





Razyl schrieb:


> Kein Bock





Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist übriges ein Fake.


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

Rofl


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Rofl


Was ist mit Rofl?


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist mit Rofl?



Hast du Problem?!!


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

```

```



Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist mit Rolf?


Er besucht mich grade in meiner 2D Box


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist mit Rofl?


ders pizza ausliefen für luigi und mario 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hast du Problem?!!


Hast du katze?

@ Minas:
und im ersten moment dachte ich du willst die Pizza haben


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Er besucht mich grade in meiner 2D Box



Boah geil, mach ein Video!


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

<3


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Boah geil, mach ein Video!


Hab keine Kamera in der Box


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Hab keine Kamera in der Box


Mies! leg dir mal eine zu


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> <3


Lol


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mies! leg dir mal eine zu


In der Box gibts keine nSaturn denk ich mal


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hast du katze?
> 
> @ Minas:
> und im ersten moment dachte ich du willst die Pizza haben



jo wiso nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> <3



fake !!!


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> In der Box gibts keine nSaturn denk ich mal


Passt auch nicht


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> In der Box gibts keine nSaturn denk ich mal


Vielleicht aber nen Media Markt?

@ Minas: was holste dir für eine?^^


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

atm gar keine ich hab gegessen Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> fake !!!



Nein, das ist voll echt!!!


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> atm gar keine ich hab gegessen Oo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso. hats geschmeckt?^^


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso. hats geschmeckt?^^



Warst da AFK?
Er hat Fondue im Bett gemampft


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

ich hatte vorhin fondue da brauch ich danach keine pizza mehr Oo
und ja war lecker ..


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Warst da AFK?
> Er hat Fondue im Bett gemampft


ich glaub er spammt einfach random antworten ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Warst da AFK?
> Er hat Fondue im Bett gemampft


Scheint wohl so,ich les noch anderen Foren nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Minas:
na dann^^


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich glaub er spammt einfach random antworten ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das merkst erst jetzt?
Hat dir keiner erzählt, dass Obama ein Bot ist?


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Scheint wohl so,ich spam noch anderen Foren nebenbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Fixed


Nein ich schaue nur im Battleforge forum,meine posts sind dort erst bei 30


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein ich schaue nur im Battleforge forum,meine posts sind dort erst bei 30


Pro Stunde?


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Pro Stunde?



Pro Minute


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Pro Stunde?


Seit Anfang der Open Beta..


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Bahh.. Battleforge ist ein Scheiß
Da treff ich lieber paar Freunde und spiel Magic :S


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

Eben halb 2 Schmaus holen


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Eben halb 2 Schmaus holen



Gute Idee


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Bahh.. Battleforge ist ein Scheiß
> Da treff ich lieber paar Freunde und spiel Magic :S


Weil du nicht klarkommst mit RTS+Karten? ^^
Und Magic ist ein scheiß :>


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und Magic ist ein scheiß :>



Banause

Was ist RTS?


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Banause
> 
> Was ist RTS?


Banause!
RTS==> RealTimeStrategie
Und Magic.. *gäääähn*


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Zumindest kann man da Leute treffen.. in 3D
Thema Ende oO


http://www.zippoland.de/index.php?cat=c103...nam-Zippos.html
Krank!



Razyl schrieb:


> RTS==> RealTimeStrategie



Ich spiel Wc3 Multyplayer.. Bloss RTS hab ich noch nie gehört


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

Re


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

4d .. wenn er dir eine reinhaut oder nach schweis stinkt bemerkst du das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rts kling auch doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 4d .. wenn er dir eine reinhaut oder nach schweis stinkt bemerkst du das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schon klar..

Wb 2d Mädchen


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> rts kling auch doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist aber nun mal der englische Begriff der weltweit als Kürzel anerkannt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Schon klar..
> 
> Wb 2d Mädchen


Hab mir 3 Waffeln und ne Flasche Wasser besorgt


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Hab mir 3 Waffeln und ne Flasche Wasser besorgt



Waffeln ohne Irgendwas?
Oder Eis, Ahornsirup, Beeren?


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Waffeln ohne Irgendwas?
> Oder Eis, Ahornsirup, Beeren?


Mit erlesener Luft


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Mit erlesener Luft



boah lecker, welcher Jahrgang?


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> boah lecker, welcher Jahrgang?


1956


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

So ich mach mich ins bett. Nacht euch,schlaft gut etc. pp


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich mach mich ins bett. Nacht euch,schlaft gut etc. pp


Gn obama


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

cya obama möge amerika hinter dir sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> cya obama möge amerika hinter dir sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Böse Sachen hinter seinem Rücken


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Jetzt hab ich Obama versäumt.. wollt ihm noch die Hand schütteln.

Kuckt mal in die Forenspiele


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

bin ma penn0rn bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bin ma penn0rn bis morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och nö :<
Gn8, Nippel


lol! Ein C.S.I. Sprecher hat auch MGS2 synchronisiert


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Okay, dann hau ich mich auch mal hin.. Gn8 Leute


----------



## Skatero (10. April 2009)

Hall noch jemand da?


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. April 2009)

Nabend


----------



## chopi (10. April 2009)

So,bei mir ist es nun 9 Uhr und Razyl ist mit der Eiersuche beschäftigt (er hat ein Ei mehr als ich >.< ) ,deshalb mach ich (und der typ da über mir ._.) mal den Nachtschwärmer auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> So,bei mir ist es nun 9 Uhr und Razyl ist mit der Eiersuche beschäftigt (er hat ein Ei mehr als ich -.-) deshalb mach ich mal den Nachtschwärmer auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab auch kein Bock auf den Nachtschwärmer von daher


----------



## chopi (10. April 2009)

Das Thema,das wohl alle interesiert...
Wieviele Eier habt ihr schon gefunden?


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Das Thema,das wohl alle interesiert...
> Wieviele Eier habt ihr schon gefunden?


73 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baazul (10. April 2009)

59 Stück


----------



## Skatero (10. April 2009)

Guten Abend
Wie gehts euch so?


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. April 2009)

Mich interessieren die dummen Eier nicht... ich hab genug... ich brauch nicht mehr!


----------



## Skatero (10. April 2009)

Ich habe schon 9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. April 2009)

Ich hab immernoch 72 und keine Ahnung,wo etwas sein könnte...


----------



## Valnir Aesling (10. April 2009)

fuck wo findet ihr die eier? ich hab grad mal 2


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> fuck wo findet ihr die eier? ich hab grad mal 2


Buffed shows,comic,buffed cast,forum,Mybuffed startseite....


----------



## chopi (10. April 2009)

Ha,74 Eier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ha,74 Eier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Cheater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

lol wieviele eier ihr habt ihr nerds wohl nix besseres zu tun oder?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. April 2009)

voll verpeilt bis zum ende, eingepennt und jetzt ist sense! 

abend


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol wieviele eier ihr habt ihr nerds wohl nix besseres zu tun oder?^^


Ich war von 13.00 Uhr bis 17.00 uhr weg mit meiner Freundin und seitdem such ich erst...


----------



## Skatero (10. April 2009)

Hat schon jemand ein Premiumei?


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ein Premiumei?


Jop


----------



## Baazul (10. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ein Premiumei?



<- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. April 2009)

Wo hast du es gefunden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop


Wenn du 100 Eier hast schenk mir den Blizzardbären.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn du 100 Eier hast schenk mir den Blizzardbären.


Erstmal 100 Eier haben + den Bären gewinnen und nein ich würde ihn dir nicht schenken,sondern den würd ich auf ebay verkaufen

@ Skatero: die Premium eier sind sicherlich schon alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erstmal 100 Eier haben + den Bären gewinnen und nein ich würde ihn dir nicht schenken,sondern den würd ich auf ebay verkaufen


och komm schon ich bin doch dein bester kumpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> och komm schon ich bin doch dein bester kumpel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein bist du nicht,wenn ich grad die Preise für den Bären sehe... holla :>


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

brauche noch 2 eier gebt mir links und tipps >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> och komm schon ich bin doch dein bester kumpel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


als ob man 250€+ an einen aus buffed eifnach so verschenkt oO


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> brauche noch 2 eier gebt mir links und tipps >.<


für die 100?^^


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> für die 100?^^


will nur 75 
100 sitzt man ja jahre dran^^


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

btw: sieht man die titel nur bei mybuffed?
kurz mal weg gegen patchwerk fighten


----------



## Mefisthor (10. April 2009)

nabend

 ... scheiß moped -.-

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (10. April 2009)

hab ich jetzt das thema gecrasht ? ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

uuuund 75 Eier gefunden :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hab ich jetzt das thema gecrasht ? ^^
> 
> lg


nö, aber n doublepost gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

kann mir keiner die frage beantworten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kann mir keiner die frage beantworten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wo soll man deine titel denn sonst sehen??^^
im spiel? XD


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Omg.. Ich bin von Buffed weg bis der Scheiß vorbei ist


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg.. Ich bin von Buffed weg bis der Scheiß vorbei ist


Ja geh weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg.. Ich bin von Buffed weg bis der Scheiß vorbei ist


ja es laggt gewaltig^^ aber hart need auf den bären
@ brille ne unter dem avatar oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg.. Ich bin von Buffed weg bis der Scheiß vorbei ist


http://www.fukung.net/v/10416/23d1de0a884d...04ae71bd60e.jpg


----------



## Vampless (10. April 2009)

Was sind diese eier und was bringen sie mir ... ?


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja es laggt gewaltig^^ aber hart need auf den bären


Bekommst ihn doch eh net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bekommst ihn doch eh net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nach dem Raid such ich wieder nen bissl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Für Tipps bin ich dankbar.^^


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Nach dem Raid such ich wieder nen bissl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab den großteil auch alleine gefunden :> nur noch 25 stück heeeeeeey^^


----------



## Mefisthor (10. April 2009)

mich hats mim Moped auf die fresse gelegt yaay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10x 5 cm große wunde am bein, ne kleinere am anderen bein, ne 30 cm lange schürfwunde am arm, eine an der schulter, einen daumen verstaucht usw. 

YAAAAAY xD mich legts das nieder, so nen pärrchen daneben nur so geschockt, ich steh auf guck mir meine wunden an schrei scheiße und fahr heim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss ja den schock ausnutzten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wie war euer tag so ^^

lg


----------



## Vampless (10. April 2009)

Ahh hab 1 Ei gefunden :-)


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber hoffentlich sind die Eier auch nicht in irgendwelchen Forenposts versteckt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Aber hoffentlich sind die Eier auch nicht in irgendwelchen Forenposts versteckt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nope


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

2 eier immernoch
ich dreh hier durch


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Los sagt mir wo ich noch 23 Buffed eier finden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. April 2009)

Vielleicht in Profilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

1 ei >.<


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Hmm ziemlich ruhig hier heute abend ^^


----------



## Skatero (10. April 2009)

Bin beschäftigt.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bin beschäftigt.


Mit eier suchen=?^^


----------



## Rhokan (10. April 2009)

Hab 2!


----------



## Skatero (10. April 2009)

Nein mit Warhammer.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (10. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein mit Warhammer.




was hastn für chars und wo spielst? ich  habe ne 40er white lion auf ernegrad und ne elotin auf Huss wird aber getranst sobalds möglich is weil Huss tot ist.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. April 2009)

Würde mich auch interessieren, nach dem ich wegen Krankheit jetzt eine Woche nicht hab spielen können (und nebenbei die erste Ferienwoche verpennt habe) brauch ich auf Helmga.... Carroburg wieder irgendjemanden zum Hauen.

Schei..... Bronchiale Grippe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (10. April 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, nach dem ich wegen Krankheit jetzt eine Woche nicht hab spielen können (und nebenbei die erste Ferienwoche verpennt habe) brauch ich auf Helmga.... Carroburg wieder irgendjemanden zum Hauen.
> 
> Schei..... Bronchiale Grippe
> 
> ...




wärste mal auf ernegrad gehjoint mit dem gildentransfer da gehen dir die feinde ne aus wir unterdrücken die destros quasi xD
MNSG zerg lockt uns die gebiete und wir prügeln uns mit den feinden huarr huarr


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2009)

Juhu 81 Eier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (10. April 2009)

Hänge bei 55 Eier ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. April 2009)

ich hab grad ma 16...^^
ok, dafür such ich se auch nicht *g*


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2009)

hab grad 2 bekommen und reg mich über den mist auf -.- popup shice die sogar im selben fenster aufgeht -.- wtf ..
kuk ich lieber weiter bleach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist ganz gut rapidshare normal -> 15min bis man wieder runterladen kann ca 5min dauert download
1 sendung dauert 30 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 = alles schön in tool eintragen und dauerladen ..

nur die folgen die mehr als 1 brauchen halt mit premium laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mag youtube quali nid und kaufen kann man se nid xD


----------



## Valnir Aesling (10. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hab grad 2 bekommen und reg mich über den mist auf -.- popup shice die sogar im selben fenster aufgeht -.- wtf ..
> kuk ich lieber weiter bleach
> 
> 
> ...



wieso ladeste net gleich allels mit premium? haste kein speedlimit mehr.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> wärste mal auf ernegrad gehjoint mit dem gildentransfer da gehen dir die feinde ne aus wir unterdrücken die destros quasi xD
> MNSG zerg lockt uns die gebiete und wir prügeln uns mit den feinden huarr huarr


Du wirst lachen, mein 33 Jünger Vermillion den ich bis zum Gardisten gespielt hab der ist auf Erengrad gelandet, vll kann ich ihn ja mal wieder ausgraben. Und mich von der alten Helmgarter Garde in den Dreck befördern zu lassen bin ich ja gewohnt.


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> wieso ladeste net gleich allels mit premium? haste kein speedlimit mehr.



weil ich atm bei folge 73 bin
73 mal 100 = 7300mb .. rs hat nen download limit von 2.3 pro tag und das nutz ich wenn möglich lieber anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ahja und gibt 203 folgen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

für was mehr speed wenn ichs eh nid schneller kuken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

YES WE CAN^^
93 Buffed Eier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

toll .. -.- wie man seine zeit noch sinnloser verschwenden kann .. buffed eier suchen -.-
sobald 3.1 kommt muss ichs chon die doofen in wow suchen gehn wegen meta acievment ... + raiden weil ja neue inni noch kommt
arg ...


----------



## Valnir Aesling (11. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> weil ich atm bei folge 73 bin
> 73 mal 100 = 7300mb .. rs hat nen download limit von 2.3 pro tag und das nutz ich wenn möglich lieber anders
> 
> 
> ...




dann bezahst du aber das billige Premium ich hab unbegrnzt(hab ja auch nen Jahres vertrag)

@Hauke: GZ!


----------



## HGVermillion (11. April 2009)

Ich hab das Eierspiel erst vor kurzem Entdeckt da mich das Ei direkt angesprungen hat, mal gucken wieviel ich schaffe, 6 hab ich schon.


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

jop reicht mir auch alle paar monate ma wieder prem zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wüsst gar nid was ich mit unlimited machen sollt


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> toll .. -.- wie man seine zeit noch sinnloser verschwenden kann .. buffed eier suchen -.-


Ich hab nichts anderes zu tun :>


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

such dir ne freundin oder nen hobby -.-


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> such dir ne freundin oder nen hobby -.-


Freundin hab ich schon lange,hobbys auch aber es ist 0.00 uhr... da kann ich auch mal sowas machen :>


----------



## Te-Rax (11. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> such dir ne freundin oder nen hobby -.-



kann man die suche nach eiern nicht auch als Hobby durchgehen lassen? ;P


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Freundin hab ich schon lange,hobbys auch aber es ist 0.00 uhr... da kann ich auch mal sowas machen :>



da kuk ich lieber bisle film als eier suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> kann man die suche nach eiern nicht auch als Hobby durchgehen lassen? ;P



möp nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (11. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> möp nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da spricht doch der pure neid aus dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (11. April 2009)

immer noch bei 55...


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da kuk ich lieber bisle film als eier suchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Läuft nix gescheites^^


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Da spricht doch der pure neid aus dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*g* jo hab nun ganze 3 weil die mich stören wenn sie den bildschirm belagern -.-


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *g* jo hab nun ganze 3 weil die mich stören wenn sie den bildschirm belagern -.-


Na und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mich stören sie nicht^^
Mal was anderes *g*


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

wenn sie wenigstens ein X hätten zum wegklicken :<
edit meint .. nen wunder das noch keiner die links gesammelt hat und postet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"?easter=true&egg=3&page=100&hash=e81c11c44364c4fcf6ea9ba03081e1ec"
ist aber ganz gut gemacht von buffed das sie nen hash verwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst könnt mans so leicht faken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn sie wenigstens ein X hätten zum wegklicken :<
> edit meint .. nen wunder das noch keiner die links gesammelt hat und postet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Minas ob nun X oder nicht,klicken musst du trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

jo aber es macht mybuffed nid immer auf *g*


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo aber es macht mybuffed nid immer auf *g*


Mittlere Maustaste öffnet neuen tab und den kann man dann sofort schließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (11. April 2009)

Es gibt halt Leute die haben bei allem was zu nörgeln....


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

weis ich doch ;P
najo ich mags halt nid eier suchen die man nid essen kann macht so wenig sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lillyan schrieb:


> Es gibt halt Leute die haben bei allem was zu nörgeln....



jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst wärs ja langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> weis ich doch ;P
> najo ich mags halt nid eier suchen die man nid essen kann macht so wenig sinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du kannst ja was bekommen dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (11. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kannst ja was bekommen dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




haben haben haben! wo bleibt das geben? kannst gleich mal damit anfangen mir geld zu geben...


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kannst ja was bekommen dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm stimmt bei buffed geht es ja ..
blizz gewinnspeile gehen in der schweiz ja nid nid .. wegn diesem jeder muss es dürfen mist ..


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> haben haben haben! wo bleibt das geben? kannst gleich mal damit anfangen mir geld zu geben...


Wieso sollte ich DIR geld geben? 
Ich kenn dich nichtma


----------



## Valnir Aesling (11. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich DIR geld geben?
> Ich kenn dich nichtma




es gibt leute die spenden geld an die dritte welt(afrika, Vietnam) und kennen die leute denen sie geld geben auch nicht.^^


----------



## Zorkal (11. April 2009)

Die haben das Geld aber auch nötig.


----------



## Kronas (11. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> es gibt leute die spenden geld an die dritte welt(afrika, Vietnam) und kennen die leute denen sie geld geben auch nicht.^^


Aber du wohnst nicht in Afrika


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> es gibt leute die spenden geld an die dritte welt(afrika, Vietnam) und kennen die leute denen sie geld geben auch nicht.^^


Wohnst du in Afrika? Hast du das Geld den sooooo dringend nötig wie die Menschen dort? sicherlich nicht


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

vlt ja doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> vlt ja doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und genau deswegen hat er Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

wtf bei den comics sind keine eier


----------



## Kronas (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wtf bei den comics sind keine eier


Nur bei den nordend Comics von Shakes und fidget


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Nur bei den nordend Comics von Shakes und fidget


bistn schatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Omg! Mir ist grad so langweilig...

Cod4 kann ich nimmer flüssig spielen, weil mein PC in die Knie geht.
Hab schon alle f2p SPiele ausprobiert.
Alles 360 Spiele die ich hab durchgespielt.
Keine Lust auf MMOs...
Und dann sind noch alle total aus dem Häuschen wegen den bescheuerten Eiern..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich geb mir die Kugel..


----------



## Kronas (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bistn schatz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke süßer


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

igit .. ich glaub mir wird schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> igit .. ich glaub mir wird schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sagst du doch zu deiner Freundin auch oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (11. April 2009)

*gähn* 92 Eier *einschlaf*


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Ach pah blöde 3 eier... die find ich eh nie,ich geh off.
Nacht und so,schlaft gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagst du doch zu deiner Freundin auch oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die is aber nid männlich ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die is aber nid mehr männlich ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seit wann?


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach pah blöde 3 eier... die find ich eh nie,ich geh off.
> Nacht und so,schlaft gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab noch nidma meine 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Korgor schrieb:


> *gähn* 92 Eier *einschlaf*


wo hastn die alle so gefunden?


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Seit wann?


seit ich letztes ma kukt hab ... ;P


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> seit ich letztes ma kukt hab ... ;P



Träum weiter xP











Nene..


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

aufpassen freundchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint: mein edit ist besser als deins in der sig muahaha ..

und ja ist kinderkake aber hilft doppelposts zu verringern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aufpassen freundchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sag nix gegen Editieren, sonder gegen diese bescheuerten "Edith-Sprüche"


----------



## Korgor (11. April 2009)

Hmm, wenn das so weiter geht hat der Threat noch 10k Antworten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

und?
sagt ma wo ihr die ganzen gammeleier her habt gibt nen titel Omg WTF! giev ..

bin aber erstma ne runde pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


cYa
hmm in 7 posts hätt ich 11k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und?
> sagt ma wo ihr die ganzen gammeleier her habt gibt nen titel Omg WTF! giev ..
> 
> bin aber erstma ne runde pennen
> ...



N8


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

dangö dir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


find die eicherchen und sag mir wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dangö dir auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hab schon vorher gesagt, dass ich da nicht mit mach.


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

mist xD
najo egal so bin weg

den 11k post muss ich mir für morgen aufhalten *g* wobei ist schon morgen hmm

e: 11.000 FIRST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und so nun kann ich gut pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (11. April 2009)

na dann, gn8


----------



## Kronas (11. April 2009)

Halloooo?


----------



## Valnir Aesling (11. April 2009)

keiner da hase.


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Ich bin noch da


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

wtf noch 5 eier oder so kein bock mehr n8


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wtf noch 5 eier oder so kein bock mehr n8



Ist eh nur Zeitverschwendung :O

Gn8 Tabulos


----------



## Kronas (11. April 2009)

Auch ma off


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Auch ma off



nacht


----------



## Crackmack (11. April 2009)

*gähn* nacht


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Ich schließ mal ab hier..

*Gitter runterlass*


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2009)

Nabend ihr!


----------



## Valnir Aesling (11. April 2009)

keiner daheim!


----------



## Greshnak (11. April 2009)

Mit is langweilig..kennt wer gute Vids auf YouTube? Am besten auf Deutsch.
Am besten was lustiges, was nicht zuu lang ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Mit is langweilig..kennt wer gute Vids auf YouTube? Am besten auf Deutsch.
> Am besten was lustiges, was nicht zuu lang ist.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (11. April 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Mit is langweilig..kennt wer gute Vids auf YouTube? Am besten auf Deutsch.
> Am besten was lustiges, was nicht zuu lang ist.




schau in den youtube thread


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Hallo, Ihr

Ich bin so um 12 wieder da.. Muss das Ärzte Special auf MTV kucken


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (11. April 2009)

Nabend x) Frohe Ostern wünsch ich euch


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Uff BAttleforge Missionen sind echt heftig manchmal 

Abend und so weiter


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (11. April 2009)

Wie hier nix geht o.o


----------



## LordSirius (11. April 2009)

Hallo Leute


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Wie hier nix geht o.o


Tjo warum auch immer...

@LordSirius: Abend o_O


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2009)

Liegen alle draußen in der wärme und manche Suchen jetzt schon _Eier_...


----------



## LordSirius (11. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @LordSirius: Abend o_O



Warum das "o_O"?


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Liegen alle draußen in der wärme und manche Suchen jetzt schon _Eier_...


Jetzt ist keine SOnne mehr da,bringt nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und eier suchen? Öhm nö,die Buffed suche hat mir definitiv gereicht 

@ LordSirius:
Deine Sig und Avatar finde ich... nicht so berauschend,stößt mich eher ab war ein wenig überrascht^^


----------



## Jácks (11. April 2009)

Wieder nur so coole hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2009)

Trotzdem isset warm...


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Trotzdem isset warm...


Ich finds super,gut hier im Zimmer ein wenig warm.aber na und? Endlich kein Winter mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Jacks:
Abend,wer auch immer du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (11. April 2009)

Freu mich schon..immer cool wenn ich das Fenster morgens um 7:00 aufmache und seh nur blauen himmel..wunderschön <3


----------



## Jácks (11. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Jacks:
> Abend,wer auch immer du bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Als ob du mich vergessen hättest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Als ob du mich vergessen hättest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst wer du bist,weiß ich es vllt. wieder was du mir angetan hast o-O


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst wer du bist,weiß ich es vllt. wieder was du mir angetan hast o-O


ich dachte du hättest die ersten seiten der nachtschwärmer durchgelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich dachte du hättest die ersten seiten der nachtschwärmer durchgelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und da merk ich mir jeden namen von den Postern? Ja ne ist klar...


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und da merk ich mir jeden namen von den Postern? Ja ne ist klar...


naja ich kenn den guten 'Forenidiot' noch von früher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (11. April 2009)

Ja,weil ich hier der allercoolste war und bin.Ich hab doch vorn paar Wochen hier mit chopi und riesentrolli den Nachtschwärmerthread hier aufgemischt. :>


----------



## Kangrim (11. April 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ja,weil ich hier der allercoolste war und bin.Ich hab doch vorn paar Wochen hier mit chopi und riesentrolli den Nachtschwärmerthread hier aufgemischt. :>



Woa das war ja mal ein kommentar oO


----------



## chopi (11. April 2009)

Moin Kinder,moin Jácks.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (11. April 2009)

und sonst alles kla bei euch so?..^^

redet nicht mir..geh ich halt icq..^^


----------



## chopi (11. April 2009)

Wie kompliziert es doch ist,so ein kleines game zusammenzukleben o.ö
Sitz da schon den ganzen Tag dran und hab immernoch nichts wichtiges gemacht.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. April 2009)

watt babschte denn?

is ja echt grottig hier ^^  nix loos

ich glaub ich geh GOW2 zocken  ;D ( frisch aus England mitgebracht xD )


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2009)

Ich glaub ich kauf mir im Mai oder Juni nen schickes Banjo


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2009)

Hier das tolle Teil:

http://www.amazon.de/KORN-Deluxe-Banjo-BJ-...2260&sr=8-9

Jemand was dazu zu sagen?^^


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Jup, es gibt ne Editierfunktion.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hier das tolle Teil:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/KORN-Deluxe-Banjo-BJ-...2260&sr=8-9
> 
> Jemand was dazu zu sagen?^^



Kannst du Gitarre spielen?


----------



## Birk (11. April 2009)

O hay zusammen

Wie ich sehe war die letzten Tage nichts los hier... da bin ich einmal nicht da und schon herrscht hier gähnende Stille :>


Naja jetzt bin ich ja wieder da


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2009)

Ney, meine Musikalische Karriere hielt sich bisher nur am gelegentlichen singen und ab und zu mal nen Chor aufrecht ^^


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> O hay zusammen
> 
> Wie ich sehe war die letzten Tage nichts los hier... da bin ich einmal nicht da und schon herrscht hier gähnende Stille :>
> 
> ...


Dein Link wurde auch gefiltert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (11. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ney, meine Musikalische Karriere hielt sich bisher nur am gelegentlichen singen und ab und zu mal nen Chor aufrecht ^^




jo hast ja mal erzählt dass die chor karriere abgebrochen hast wegen stimmbruch  oder?


----------



## Birk (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Dein Link wurde auch gefiltert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wen scherts?  Darüber reg ich mich sicher nicht auf


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> jo hast ja mal erzählt dass die chor karriere abgebrochen hast wegen stimmbruch  oder?



Nein... Meine Kurze Chorkarriere ging dadurch zuende das unser Schulchor sich aufgelöst hat und bisher (1 Jahr? ^^) konnte ich mich nicht zum Unichor durchringen, auch wegen akuten zeitmangel... aber Banjo kann ich "nebenbei" spielen bzw. lernen und es ist mal was anderes als immer nur Gitarrespielende Typen oder das andere extrem Geige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (11. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein... Meine Kurze Chorkarriere ging dadurch zuende das unser Schulchor sich aufgelöst hat und bisher (1 Jahr? ^^) konnte ich mich nicht zum Unichor durchringen, auch wegen akuten zeitmangel... aber Banjo kann ich "nebenbei" spielen bzw. lernen und es ist mal was anderes als immer nur Gitarrespielende Typen oder das andere extrem Geige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich weiß nicht wieso aber irgendwie kann ich mir dich gut als Chorsänger vorstellen :>


----------



## Birk (11. April 2009)

Und, was habt ihr heute so gemacht?


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Dein Link wurde auch gefiltert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du echt nichts anderes mehr im Kopf als mybrute?!
Ich weiss nicht ob ich mich aufregen oder dich bemitleiden soll...


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe war die letzten Tage nichts los hier... da bin ich einmal nicht da und schon herrscht hier gähnende Stille :>
> Naja jetzt bin ich ja wieder da


1. nope
2. oh gott :/


----------



## Birk (11. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hast du echt nichts anderes mehr im Kopf als mybrute?!
> Ich weiss nicht ob ich mich aufregen oder dich bemitleiden soll...



Naja... ignoriers einfach..

PS: Ich genau gesehen was du gestern Nacht als Signatur hattest :>


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hast du echt nichts anderes mehr im Kopf als mybrute?!
> Ich weiss nicht ob ich mich aufregen oder dich bemitleiden soll...


Durch ein Forum beurteilst du andere Menschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

L A N G W E I L I G...
Hmm mal fernsehen schauen


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

irgendeiner macht mir grad geschmacklose pupils bestimmt spectrales weil ich heiß in dem game net tabuno Oo


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich genau gesehen was du gestern Nacht als Signatur hattest :>



War ja kein Geheimniss



Tabuno schrieb:


> irgendeiner macht mir grad geschmacklose pupils bestimmt spectrales weil ich heiß in dem game net tabuno Oo



Denkst du ich habs nötig?


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Denkst du ich habs nötig?


ja, ich glaub schon. :S


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja, ich glaub schon. :S



...
Ich kuck grad das Ärzte Special und drück nur die ganze Zeit F5 oO

Edit: Kannst ja mal IDs verfolgen


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

hab ich mir auch angeschaut, war ganz nett


----------



## Valnir Aesling (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> irgendeiner macht mir grad geschmacklose pupils bestimmt spectrales weil ich heiß in dem game net tabuno Oo




XD ist das geil


----------



## Birk (11. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> ...
> Ich kuck grad das Ärzte Special und drück nur die ganze Zeit F5 oO
> *
> Edit: Kannst ja mal IDs verfolgen*



Ich glaub nicht, dass er das kann :>


Naja ich würd ja auch das Ärztespecial gucken.. aber nach dem lustigen Kinofilm in dem ich vorhin war hab ich jetzt grad mehr Bock auf einen Horrorfilm


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hab ich mir auch angeschaut, war ganz nett



Läuft noch immer..




Birk schrieb:


> Naja ich würd ja auch das Ärztespecial gucken.. aber nach dem lustigen Kinofilm eben hab ich jetzt grad mehr Bock auf einen Horrorfilm



Ach komm, geh dich abschminken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Läuft noch immer..


i know i know hab ja auch iwann ausgemacht


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. April 2009)

Selor wir machen ne nerdige, Hinterwäldler Ami-Band auf ^^  Du spielst Banjo, ich übernehme die enorme aufgabe des Krugspielers und Raizyl tanzt square  ;D


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, dass er das kann :>


Du zweifelst an meinen Skills? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (11. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> *Ach komm, geh dich abschminken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Willst du damit irgendwas sagen?!



Tabuno schrieb:


> Du zweifelst an meinen Skills?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, tu ich


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> und Raizyl tanzt square  ;D


der kann ja nich ma richtig laufen, und dann soll er gleich tanzen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

spectrales face ist geiler als deins. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Willst du damit irgendwas sagen?!



War doch nur ein Schmäh 

@Tabuno

Wenn dus kannst, dann machs und beschuldig hier vorher keinen



Tabuno schrieb:


> spectrales face ist geiler als deins.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den versteh ich nicht


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Tabuno drei Schweine sind ausgebrochen. :S
Denkst du ich? oO


----------



## Birk (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> spectrales face ist geiler als deins.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was ist?


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Tabuno drei Schweine sind ausgebrochen. :S


fang halt deine sippe wieder ein


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Hier ist jemand total verpeilt grad...


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fang halt deine sippe wieder ein





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich krieg den imba Bären schalala.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> . Ich krieg den imba Bären schalala.


als ob du den bekommst lawl


----------



## Birk (11. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hier ist jemand total verpeilt grad...


Ich würd sagen mehr als verpeilt..



Tabuno schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> . Ich krieg den imba Bären schalala.



Das glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

ja man hier schreibt mir halt irgend nen depp langweilige pupils ich mein wer sowas macht hat echt langeweile...
Ich will ja keinen beschuldigen aber ich hab da meine Vermutungen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich will ja keinen beschuldigen aber ich hab da meine Vermutungen...


dann bring dazu fakten oder beschuldige hier keinen... vermutungen bringen wohl nix oO


----------



## Valnir Aesling (11. April 2009)

was schreibt er denn so? also ausser das 3schwweine ausgebrochen sind


----------



## Valnir Aesling (11. April 2009)

sorry DP aber miese lags...


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> was schreibt er denn so? also ausser das 3schwweine ausgebrochen sind



Wüsst ich auch gern


----------



## Galadith (11. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann bring dazu fakten oder beschuldige hier keinen... vermutungen bringen wohl nix oO




Besser kann man es nicht formulieren xD.


----------



## Birk (11. April 2009)

Ich mag Dämonen. 


Das musste einfach mal raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2009)

Galadith schrieb:


> Besser kann man es nicht formulieren xD.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTq4SgE218A oO


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTq4SgE218A oO


Ich liebe diesen Nippel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> <3



Spammer!  Dafür solltest du gebannt werden..


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Spammer!  Dafür solltest du gebannt werden..


Reporte mich doch... Guck dir mal den Nachtschwärmer an, denkste früher wurde man wegen so ner Kinderka... gebannt?


----------



## Birk (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> *Reporte mich doch*... Guck dir mal den Nachtschwärmer durch... denkste früher wurde man wegen so ner Kinderka... gebannt?




Schon lange erledigt.




Und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Und was macht ihr so?


weinen, weil du unseren tabu reportest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Schon lange erledigt.


sry war ein dicker dp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Selor wir machen ne nerdige, Hinterwäldler Ami-Band auf ^^  Du spielst Banjo, ich übernehme die enorme aufgabe des Krugspielers und Raizyl tanzt square  ;D



Ohja! Toll *gg*



Tabuno schrieb:


> Reporte mich doch... Guck dir mal den Nachtschwärmer an, denkste früher wurde man wegen so ner Kinderka... gebannt?



Vergessen das schon ein *spam* zu einem Tag Pause führte?


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Schon lange erledigt.


Kindisch...
Da passt mal wieder http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTq4SgE218A
ups dp sry^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Kindisch...
> Da passt mal wieder http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTq4SgE218A


das passt immer XD


----------



## Birk (11. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Vergessen das schon ein *spam* zu einem Tag Pause führte?



Richtig..   ich will Gleichberechtigung.. wenn *spam* zu einem Tag führt dann muss  "<3"  mindestens auch zu einem Tag führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ywf1Bzs_y8g

das könnt ich beim farmen stundenlang hören xD


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Richtig..   ich will Gleichberechtigung.. wenn *spam* zu einem Tag führt dann muss  "<3"  mindestens auch zu einem Tag führen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wär ne Stunde gewesen wenn du nicht Leute angeschrieben hättest.
@ Brille jo nice mukke
oder beim angeln^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Das wär ne Stunde gewesen wenn du nicht Leute angeschrieben hättest.


meine fresse vergesst das doch... am ende hat er dich eh nicht reportet... und wenn doch kannstes nich mehr rückgängig machen und diskutieren bringt ja auch nix.



Tabuno schrieb:


> @ Brille jo nice mukke
> oder beim angeln^^


angeln?^^
da muss dann was anderes her, mom...


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Ich frag dich mal vorsichtig, Tabuno

Bist du im echten Leben auch so, oder nur im Internet wo man dich nicht sehen kann?


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

ne die nachtschwärmer halten zusammen und reporten keinen sinnlosen mist O.o
@ spec wie soll ich sein, das war ganz gechillt bis die neuen kamen...


----------



## Birk (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ne die nachtschwärmer halten zusammen und reporten keinen sinnlosen mist O.o



Na, irgendwer muss mich ja auch reportet haben...

Oder glaubst du die Moderatoren haben genug Zeit sich hier alles durchzulesen? oO


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Nee, aber merkst du nicht, dass du einigen grad tierisch auf den Sack gehst?


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Oder glaubst du die Moderatoren haben genug Zeit sich hier alles durchzulesen? oO


Nein, aber manchmal werden wir beobachtet.
edit: wem soll ich auf den sack gehen? -.-


----------



## Birk (11. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Nee, aber merkst du nicht, dass du einigen grad tierisch auf den Sack gehst?



Ich schätze mal er merkts nicht.,.. und darum muss ihm ja irgendwer zu einer Denkpause helfen.. auch wenn ich nicht gern den Verräter spiele...


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der kann ja nich ma richtig laufen, und dann soll er gleich tanzen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kann richtig laufen,aber ich werde sicherlich nicht tanzen.


Tabuno schrieb:


> ne die nachtschwärmer halten zusammen und reporten keinen sinnlosen mist O.o


Genau,und deswegen wurde schon mehrmals der Nachtschwärmer geclosed weil nicht reportet wurde...


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann richtig laufen,aber ich werde sicherlich nicht tanzen.


nur weil du nicht tanzen kannst :S


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Seitdem dieser "My-brute Hype" ausgebrochen ist, hat sich der Thread hier total verändert

Wb Razyl


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Seitdem dieser "My-brute Hype" ausgebrochen ist, hat sich der Thread hier total verändert


so ein müll... ja seitdem bist du auch da komisch wa?


----------



## Birk (11. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Seitdem dieser "My-brute Hype" ausgebrochen ist, hat sich der Thread hier total verändert



Ja.... das ist wahr.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tabuno schrieb:


> so ein müll... ja seitdem bist du auch da komisch wa?



Er ist schon länger da oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Seitdem dieser "My-brute Hype" ausgebrochen ist, hat sich der Thread hier total verändert


der mybrute hype wird eh wieder verschwinden( die erstellten threads haben sich ja schon gering reduziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so ein müll... ja seitdem bist du auch da komisch wa?



ähh.. Ich war zu Lurock-Zeiten schon hier


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> ähh.. Ich war zu Lurock-Zeiten schon hier


me² aber dann hattest du auch ne lange zeit pause


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> ähh.. Ich war zu Lurock-Zeiten schon hier


lurock zeiten xD

und was ist jetzt für ne zeit?
die razyl periode?^^


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> me² aber dann hattest du auch ne lange zeit pause



Freiwillig

Ich hab einen lvl 6 mybrute char.. weiter hab ich den Käse nicht "gespielt"



Grüne schrieb:


> lurock zeiten xD



Die Zeit, wo Lurock am Aktivsten hier war..
jetzt ist es wohl Razyl


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nur weil du nicht tanzen kannst :S


Ich kann tanzen,nur tanze ich doch nicht zu einen Banjo und schon gar nicht für diesen thread hier o_O

@ Spectrales:
danke


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lurock zeiten xD
> 
> und was ist jetzt für ne zeit?
> die razyl periode?^^


jo lurockzeiten hört sich komisch an^^
@ spec der mist is doch gefiltert was willst du eig -.-


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lurock zeiten xD
> 
> und was ist jetzt für ne zeit?
> die razyl periode?^^


Scheint wohl so das es meine ist... manchmal ist das dumm 
Aber Lurock ist ja quasi weg... der postet ja nur noch extrem selten,so wie andere auch... noja was solls


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Spectrales:
> danke



Danke, wofür?


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Scheint wohl so das es meine ist... manchmal ist das dumm


tse deine... wir brauchen eine bedeutende persönlichkeit mit einem einprägenderem namen... wie grüne brille! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo lurockzeiten hört sich komisch an^^
> @ spec der mist is doch gefiltert *was willst du eig -.-*



Dass du weniger nervst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Dass du weniger nervst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pff ich bin schon heilig wie brille und razyl die gerade hier sind wir sind quasi die stammis wien paar andere... deswegen verteidigt mich jetzt, brüder!


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> deswegen verteidigt mich jetzt, brüder!


klar... aber das kostet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> pff ich bin schon heilig wie brille und razyl die gerade hier sind wir sind quasi die stammis wien paar andere... deswegen verteidigt mich jetzt, brüder!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Danke, wofür?


Für dein "WB Razyl"



Grüne schrieb:


> tse deine... wir brauchen eine bedeutende persönlichkeit mit einem einprägenderem namen... wie grüne brille!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja... ohne mich läuft hier an einigen tagen so gut wie gar nichts... verwunderlich o_O



Tabuno schrieb:


> pff ich bin schon heilig wie brille und razyl die gerade hier sind wir sind quasi die stammis wien paar andere... deswegen verteidigt mich jetzt, brüder!


Naja... ich würde dich Tabuno eher vorziehen als Birk,denn ich schreibe mit dir hier schon ein wenig länger als mit Birk. Und ja du bist ein Stammesnachtschwärmer (oh gott wasn wort ;


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> pff ich bin schon heilig wie brille und razyl die gerade hier sind wir sind quasi die stammis wien paar andere... deswegen verteidigt mich jetzt, brüder!



*dich ans Kreuz nagel* Weil Ostern und so...


----------



## Valnir Aesling (11. April 2009)

lasst mal den Tabuno in Ruhe...

ich kan mich noch daran erinnern: Mannoroth,Razyl, Grüne Brille, dracun,Crackmack und Tabuno hier im nachtschwärmer das waren noch zeiten wo man noch zueinader gehalten hat. aber das hat sich ja aufgelöst...


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> lasst mal den Tabuno in Ruhe...
> 
> ich kan mich noch daran erinnern: Mannoroth,Razyl, Grüne Brille, dracun,Crackmack und Tabuno hier im nachtschwärmer das waren noch zeiten wo man noch zueinader gehalten hat. aber das hat sich ja aufgelöst...


Manoroth: der ist weg ins Mangaforum
Razyl: haha ich bin da
Grüne Brille: ist noch da
Dracun: ab und zu,aber eher selten
Crackmack: naja WoW und so...
Tabuno: ist auch noch hier
Aber ich muss dir zustimmen,damals als ich hier begann zu schreiben und nachdem Skateros komische SW Rp sache vorbei war,wurde es hier richtig lustig immer abends und ja,es war meiner meinung nach die beste Zeit des Nachtschwärmers die ich erleben durfte


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> lasst mal den Tabuno in Ruhe...
> 
> ich kan mich noch daran erinnern: Mannoroth,Razyl, Grüne Brille, dracun,Crackmack und Tabuno hier im nachtschwärmer das waren noch zeiten wo man noch zueinader gehalten hat. aber das hat sich ja aufgelöst...


manno: was der wohl so macht... *G* 
razyl: noch hier
brille: auch noch hier
dracun: seltener gast
crackmack: suchtelt nur rum... :<
tabuno: auch hier

hat sich echt scho aufgelöst :<


edit: FU RAZYL ^^


----------



## Valnir Aesling (11. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Manoroth: der ist weg ins Mangaforum
> Razyl: haha ich bin da
> Grüne Brille: ist noch da
> Dracun: ab und zu,aber eher selten
> ...



jo war schon lustig. welche Rp sache mit skkatero? ich glaub da war ich net dabei erzähl ma


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Ich fand den Thread noch am Besten, bevor Razyl noch nicht da war, was aber nichts gegen Razyl ist oder die die vor Razyl da waren oO

Am Meisten nervt mich eigentlich grad, dass ich mich über so einen Mist aufrege und mich nu aus der Scheiße ziehen muss..


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> jo war schon lustig. welche Rp sache mit skkatero? ich glaub da war ich net dabei erzähl ma


das war da, wo ich auch erstma "untergetaucht" bin bis kurz vor ende...
da ham die iwas mit star wars gehabt, wer der impoerator ist, etc...



Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich fand den Thread noch am Besten, bevor Razyl noch nicht da war, was aber nichts gegen Razyl ist oder die die vor Razyl da waren oO


hah da war ich schon da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ok is nix positives aber wollte ich mal bemerken xD)


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> edit: FU RAZYL ^^


Ich report dich dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja aber insgesamt ist es ja so,das nur du,tabuno und Ich noch hier sind von den damaligen Schwärmern.. leider...
Und Mano ist mangaforum und sucht seine große Liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (11. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das war da, wo ich auch erstma "untergetaucht" bin bis kurz vor ende...
> da ham die iwas mit star wars gehabt, wer der impoerator ist, etc...



aso das war doch mit dem wie nhieess der noch SAYTAN XD


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> jo war schon lustig. welche Rp sache mit skkatero? ich glaub da war ich net dabei erzähl ma


ICh will es nur vergessen,war eigentlich nurn Postcounterpush 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Spectrales: die zeiten kommen nie wieder wo lurock etc. da war... wenn er sich selbst wünsch das der Thread geschlossen werden soll net war Tabuno? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Übermir:
ja stimmt Net Skatero sondern Saytan stimmt,hach ja...^^

Was mir noch einfällt... Kamui war ja damals auch dabei... den haben wir gar net erwähnt *g*


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich report dich dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ey hallo, ich war lange vor dir da



Razyl schrieb:


> @ Spectrales: die zeiten kommen nie wieder wo lurock etc. da war... wenn er sich selbst wünsch das der Thread geschlossen werden soll net war Tabuno?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wünsch mir die Zeit nicht zurück, aber da wars einfach am Schönsten


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich report dich dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wieso? es heisst doch nur "für unseren" razyl *duckundwegrenn*


Valnir schrieb:


> aso das war doch mit dem wie nhieess der noch SAYTAN XD


genau ^^


----------



## Valnir Aesling (12. April 2009)

Manoroth hat doch seine große liebe schon oder?

oder ist mit Sasa nix geworden?


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

das war doch mal wieder nur ein witz also ich fands lustig als den lilli geclosed hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was mir noch einfällt... Kamui war ja damals auch dabei... den haben wir gar net erwähnt *g*


ich versuch immer noch, den zu verdrängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ey hallo, ich war lange vor dir da


Und? Als ich hier begann war kaum noch jemand von euch da,kann mich nur erinnern das ich mich damals mit Brille über Philosophie unterhalten habe xD


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das war doch mal wieder nur ein witz also ich fands lustig als den lilli geclosed hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da bist der Einzige.. und Lurock


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber ich muss dir zustimmen,damals als ich hier begann zu schreiben und nachdem Skateros komische SW Rp sache vorbei war,wurde es hier richtig lustig immer abends und ja,es war meiner meinung nach die beste Zeit des Nachtschwärmers die ich erleben durfte


100% /sign


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Manoroth hat doch seine große liebe schon oder?
> 
> oder ist mit Sasa nix geworden?


WTF woher weißt du das von mano und sasa o_O
Ich weiß nicht ob ich es sagen soll,aber es ist wohl gescheitert


----------



## Valnir Aesling (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WTF woher weißt du das von mano und sasa o_O
> Ich weiß nicht ob ich es sagen soll,aber es ist wohl gescheitert




oh schade sah aufjedenfall schon gut aus.. die war zwar tätowiert aber mano lässt sich jetzt ja auch eins stechen...

Ich weiß ziemlich viel.


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Irgendwie fühl ich mich bei diesem Gelabber über alte Zeiten total fehl am Platz...

Kann mal jemand das Thema wechseln?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand das Thema wechseln?


was haltet ihr von buntem konfetti?


----------



## Valnir Aesling (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von buntem konfetti?




das macht ziemlich viel Müll würde ich sagen...


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> oh schade sah aufjedenfall schon gut aus.. die war zwar tätowiert aber mano lässt sich jetzt ja auch eins stechen...
> 
> Ich weiß ziemlich viel.


Ich glaube du bist auch in diesen mangaforum wo mano ist unterwegs o_O 
Und jop lässt er sich... ich frag mich nur warum er net mehr im ICQ on kommt ... evtl. hat er wieder seinen Rechner hochgejagt wie zum Anfang des Jahres


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> oh schade sah aufjedenfall schon gut aus.. die war zwar tätowiert aber mano lässt sich jetzt ja auch eins stechen...
> 
> Ich weiß ziemlich viel.


Kamui?


----------



## Valnir Aesling (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube du bist auch in diesen mangaforum wo mano ist unterwegs o_O
> Und jop lässt er sich... ich frag mich nur warum er net mehr im ICQ on kommt ... evtl. hat er wieder seinen Rechner hochgejagt wie zum Anfang des Jahres




ich bin in keinem mangaforum Oo auch wenn Avatar/signatur es andeuten lässt^^

und  in dem wo er ist ist doch nen schweizerisches Cosplay(aso verkleiden) forum oder so keine ahnung...


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von buntem konfetti?



Buntes Konfetti ist bunt.. und.. konfettig..  und eine Menge Arbeit wenn man die arme Sau ist die das nach der Party aufräumen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Kamui?


kamui hatte eine um längen schlechtere schreibweise


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> ich bin in keinem mangaforum Oo auch wenn Avatar/signatur es andeuten lässt^^
> 
> und  in dem wo er ist ist doch nen schweizerisches Cosplay(aso verkleiden) forum oder so keine ahnung...


Das was tabuno grade anspricht könnte sein...
Kamui Shiro? (jetzt bekomm ich es mit der Angst zu tun) denn wo sonst könntest du es herhaben mit Mano und Sasa?

@ Brille:
er kann es trotzdem sein,ich habe recht oft mit kamui im ICQ gechattet ... manchmal war er da derbe anders


----------



## Valnir Aesling (12. April 2009)

Naja warum Mano net im ICQ on ist weiß ich auch nicht er hat mir letzens erst ne PM geschickt dass ich ihn wieder mal adden sollte.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das was tabuno grade anspricht könnte sein...
> Kamui Shiro? (jetzt bekomm ich es mit der Angst zu tun) denn wo sonst könntest du es herhaben mit Mano und Sasa?


hmmm... er ist ion war aktiv, und sein ava könnte auch passen, ist relativ neu, aber kennt die alten.... hm köntne also doch sein... O_O


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kamui hatte eine um längen schlechtere schreibweise


Das stimmt wohl auch wieder.^^


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Naja warum Mano net im ICQ on ist weiß ich auch nicht er hat mir letzens erst ne PM geschickt dass ich ihn wieder mal adden sollte.


Ahja,guten abend kamui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja,guten abend kamui
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na super, grad wenn man 


Grüne schrieb:


> ich versuch immer noch, den zu verdrängen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


versucht taucht der wieder auf (bistes nun echt? oO)


----------



## Valnir Aesling (12. April 2009)

Hmmm ihr seid aber schnell draufgekommen wollte noch einn wenig warten bis jeder seinen Kommentar abgeggeben hat...

und wege der schreibweise:tjo wann war ich das letzte mal hier? vor knapp nem Jahr denke ich mal...


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Bis jetzt hast du ja lang durchgehalten ohne gebannt worden zu sein ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> und wege der schreibweise:tjo wann war ich das letzte mal hier? vor knapp nem Jahr denke ich mal...


jahr? viel zu lange, ein paar mons vll


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> Hmmm ihr seid aber schnell draufgekommen wollte noch einn wenig warten bis jeder seinen Kommentar abgeggeben hat...
> 
> und wege der schreibweise:tjo wann war ich das letzte mal hier? vor knapp nem Jahr denke ich mal...


Tjo,wurdest du nicht schon 2x lifetime gebannt? Wieso biste eigentl. nemmer im ICQ o_O


----------



## Valnir Aesling (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo,wurdest du nicht schon 2x lifetime gebannt? Wieso biste eigentl. nemmer im ICQ o_O




wir hattens uns doch damls zerstritten ich dachte du willst nix mehr von mir wissen...


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Und wer hats rausgefunden? Detektiv Tabuno.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Und wer hats rausgefunden? Detektiv Tabuno.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kriegst ja gleich n keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw ma ne frage tabuno: kennste skaary?


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> wir hattens uns doch damls zerstritten ich dachte du willst nix mehr von mir wissen...


Zerstritten? wann? Ich war an den Tag nur damals ziemlich mies gelaunt... Ich dachte du hasst mich weil ich damasl deinen 2. Account schon gemeldet hatte


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zerstritten? wann? Ich war an den Tag nur damals ziemlich mies gelaunt... Ich dachte du hasst mich weil ich damasl deinen 2. Account schon gemeldet hatte


als er dir doch sein spiel über dich schicken wollte dachte ich?


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> als er dir doch sein spiel über dich schicken wollte dachte ich?


Wenn das nen Streitgrund ist... o_O


----------



## Lillyan (12. April 2009)

*aus der Ecke kriech und dumm guck* Wer issn Sasa?


----------



## Valnir Aesling (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zerstritten? wann? Ich war an den Tag nur damals ziemlich mies gelaunt... Ich dachte du hasst mich weil ich damasl deinen 2. Account schon gemeldet hatte




naja für mich hatte es den anschein weil du da ziemlich mies gelaunt warst und mehr contra Kamui...
und nein ich hasse dich nicht O_o


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kriegst ja gleich n keks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Skaary? hab ich was verpasst? Klär mich pls auf^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *aus der Ecke kriech und dumm guck* Wer issn Sasa?



Irgendwie hab ich bei dem Tratsch auf die gewartet *duck&renn*


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *aus der Ecke kriech und dumm guck* Wer issn Sasa?


Sasa ist eine Junge frau die Manoroth kennengelernt hat nichts wichtiges.

@ Valnir:
Ich war sauer, mehr nicht, aber das legt sich meinst nach 5-6 h. Hab dir doch auch noch ne ICQ naricht dann geschickt o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Skaary? hab ich was verpasst? Klär mich pls auf^^


du spielst doch auf eredar? da kennt man doch skaary, wottka und die ganze bande? ^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du spielst doch auf eredar? da kennt man doch skaary, wottka und die ganze bande? ^^


wottka ja son troll shami oder?


----------



## Valnir Aesling (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sasa ist eine Junge frau die Manoroth kennengelernt hat nichts wichtiges.
> 
> @ Valnir:
> Ich war sauer, mehr nicht, aber das legt sich meinst nach 5-6 h. Hab dir doch auch noch ne ICQ naricht dann geschickt o_O



ich hab die alte addy gar nicht mehr. habe ich gelöscht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wottka ja son troll shami oder?


jo, ziemliches highrating, der spielt auch auf gil... und skaary ist dann mit deathstorm auch wieder zu uns gekommen und wottka hat ziemlich an rating verloren :S


----------



## Lillyan (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sasa ist eine Junge frau die Manoroth kennengelernt hat nichts wichtiges.


Hier? oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hier? oO


würde eher auf mangaforum tippen


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> ich hab die alte addy gar nicht mehr. habe ich gelöscht.


Kann ich ja auch gut wissen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein,ich war dir vllt. kurz danach böse,denn es war ehrlich gesagt ziemlich schei** von dir,aber wär ich wirklich sauer würd ich nun mit dir nicht mehr hier mehr schreiben ^-^


----------



## Valnir Aesling (12. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hier? oO




in nem schweizerischen cosplay forum aber über ICQ hat er halt erzählt

Ja ich weiß das speil war hart...sovel beleidigungen aufeinmal...


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hier? oO


Nein,ein Mangaforum glaube. Hat die auf einen Treff oder so kennengelernt und war dann ne kurze Zeit mit ihr zusammen. Warum interessiert dich das eigentlich?^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

hm in wotlk hab ich nix mehr von ihm gehört aber is ja ne lustige vernetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Razyl... es ist Tratsch... natürlich interessiert Lilly sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

So ich werd mich hinhauen und darüber nachgrübeln, welches Lernbuch fürs Banjo besser ist >_<


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Razyl... es ist Tratsch... natürlich interessiert Lilly sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


n8 und frohe ostern wünsch ich dir noch


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hm in wotlk hab ich nix mehr von ihm gehört aber is ja ne lustige vernetzung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vernetzung kann man so nicht sagen... ^^
wottka spielt ja auf beiden realms, und auf eredar halt noch ziemlich hoch.
skaary war zwischendurch auch auf ereder rogue/hexer auf 2,4k gebracht...
dann hat deathstorm vor 2 wochen oder so wieder angefangen, skaary auf gil getranst und in 4 tagen 2,4k, atm auf 2,6k



Selor schrieb:


> Razyl... es ist Tratsch... natürlich interessiert Lilly sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gn8 und hf


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> in nem schweizerischen cosplay forum aber über ICQ hat er halt erzählt
> 
> Ja ich weiß das speil war hart...sovel beleidigungen aufeinmal...


Zu mir sagt er andauernd Manga Forum hmm auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ja das spiel war hart... aber naja bisher siehts aus als hättest du dich gebessert o-O 
Aber sagmal,was hast du die ganze Zeit so gemacht?^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

ja aber das du die namen und so kennst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein,ein Mangaforum glaube. Hat die auf einen Treff oder so kennengelernt und war dann ne kurze Zeit mit ihr zusammen. Warum interessiert dich das eigentlich?^^


Ich bin eine Frau.... noch Fragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja aber das du die namen und so kennst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die kennt man halt :S



Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bin eine Frau.... noch Fragen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


legst du mit den infos user akten an? :S



Razyl schrieb:


> Aber sagmal,was hast du die ganze Zeit so gemacht?^^


in graz gibts ne klapse... ^^


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bin eine Frau.... noch Fragen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm nö. War ja klar,das du sofort kommst wenn es um sowas geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst biste ja nur hier um auf uns aufzupassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Ich würd wegen euch ja echt mal wieder gerne dieses gammel icq loaden... naja mal sehen^^


----------



## Valnir Aesling (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zu mir sagt er andauernd Manga Forum hmm auch egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




was man halt so macht...meine Ausbildung ist bald abgeschlossen(1.5 jahre noch) ich ziehe in den Sommerferien in eine eigene Wohnung..und natürlich warhammer gespielt.

vom buffed forum habe ich erstmal abstand genommen bin ja im sommer 2007 gesperrt gewesen und nun bin ich ja wieder da.

@Brille: jo ne ziemlich berühmte sogar Dr siegmund freud falls dir dass etwas sagt.


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> was man halt so macht...meine Ausbildung ist bald abgeschlossen(1.5 jahre noch) ich ziehe in den Sommerferien in eine eigene Wohnung..und natürlich warhammer gespielt.
> 
> vom buffed forum habe ich erstmal abstand genommen bin ja im sommer 2007 gesperrt gewesen und nun bin ich ja wieder da.


Sommer 2008 ! (oder doch 07... ist das solange her o_O)
ausbildung zu was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und schon eigene Wohnung demnächst nice.


----------



## Lillyan (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm nö. War ja klar,das du sofort kommst wenn es um sowas geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


In gewissem Sinne war das aufpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber mehr sage ich nicht... dennoch hör ich gern Tratsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> @Brille: jo ne ziemlich berühmte sogar Dr siegmund freud falls dir dass etwas sagt.


ja sigmund freud sagt mir etwas, darüber haben wir uns sogar in icq unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: es war 08! bin est 08 angemeldet und hab ihn doch noch erlebt^^


----------



## Valnir Aesling (12. April 2009)

08 hast  recht......

immer noch die gleiche Ausbildung zum Informationstechnologen^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Deine Rechtschreibung hat sich echt gebessert... *kopftätschel*


----------



## Valnir Aesling (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Deine Rechtschreibung hat sich echt gebessert... *kopftätschel*




ähm ja...ich danke dir! vielmals....


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> In gewissem Sinne war das aufpassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich weiß schon auf wen du aufpasssen tust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw. welche Kommentare du vorhin sicherlich beobachtet hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja tratsch und frauen passen halt perfekt zusammen^^

@ Kamui:
Ah viel glück noch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und Tabuno hat recht,du bsit wesentlich anders als damals o_O nicht mehr so ganz "irre" im Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Lillis Bannhammer hat bei mir gerade Cooldown... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> und Tabuno hat recht,du bsit wesentlich anders als damals o_O nicht mehr so ganz "irre" im Kopf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vll war er das ja nie und hats uns vorgespielt?
oder er ist es noch und spielt uns jetzt was vor...


----------



## Valnir Aesling (12. April 2009)

damals war ich auch noch jünger...

jetzt gehe ich mit langsamen schritten auf das leben eines erwachsenen zu...

@Grüne Brille: du hast mich durchschaut :>


----------



## Lillyan (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon auf wen du aufpasssen tust
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wat? *hüstelnd den Koom in mir zur Seite schieb*

Was soll ich beachtet haben? Da weißt du mehr als ich ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> damals war ich auch noch jünger...
> 
> jetzt gehe ich mit langsamen schritten auf das leben eines erwachsenen zu...


wie alte biste denn?


Lillyan schrieb:


> Was soll ich beachtet haben?


diesen razyl... der schreibt hier nur mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wat? *hüstelnd den Koom in mir zur Seite schieb*
> 
> Was soll ich beachtet haben? Da weißt du mehr als ich ^^


Valnir/kamui... ein paar ein wort bzw ein smiley comments... gibt einiges Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Valnir:
das ich sowas von dir noch höre... wahnsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie alte biste denn?
> 
> diesen razyl... der schreibt hier nur mist
> 
> ...




16 im november 17


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> diesen razyl... der schreibt hier nur mist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer wollte die Modgesetze abschaffen und selber Herrscher im buffed forum werden? Du mein lieber Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (12. April 2009)

du wolltest doch auch mal Moderator weden razyl^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer wollte die Modgesetze abschaffen und selber Herrscher im buffed forum werden? Du mein lieber Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mh? wann das denn


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

paperlapapp ich will mod werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Valnir/kamui... ein paar ein wort bzw ein smiley comments... gibt einiges Lilly
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*banhammer auspack und zurückblätter*


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> du wolltest doch auch mal Moderator weden razyl^^


Das war lediglich ein Scherz,den unser WoW suchti Crackmack ein wenig zu ernst nahm o-O

@ Tabuno: "grüne brille? bann, Razyl? bann"... jaja


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Was denkst du nur von mir?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das war lediglich ein Scherz,den unser WoW suchti Crackmack ein wenig zu ernst nahm o-O
> 
> @ Tabuno: "grüne brille? bann, Razyl? bann"... jaja




Naja als Moderator hat mans recht schwer...man macht alles freiwillig und wenn man mal was flasch macht bekommmt man beleidigungen um die ohren geworfen.

und man muss dabei immer freundlich bleiben...sozusagen ist man der letzte Arsch, aber es gibt auch genug schöne Momente als Moderator^^

wenn sich User bedanken zb da sieht man das man geahtet wird und man alles vernünftig macht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Was denkst du nur von mir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach mach dir nix draus... ich würd dich und razyl auch instant bannen! 



Spoiler



ach als ob, dann wär hier GAR nix los :S


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach mach dir nix draus... ich würd dich und razyl auch instant bannen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du mieses schwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ kamui: Lilly bekommt das ja super hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sie ist freundlich und hart durchgreifend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

ja ich bin jetzt vorsichtig, ich will ja keinen permabann bekommen... also bitte bescheid sagen wenn ich übermütig werde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw: hat lod wirklich nen permabann?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ach mach dir keine sorgen... bevor ich hier mod werden würde müsste ich schon ne ziemlich große bestechungsssumme an zam fließen lassen :S



Tabuno schrieb:


> btw: hat lod wirklich nen permabann?


nich im ernst oder Oo


----------



## Valnir Aesling (12. April 2009)

was lod is gebannt? 

Dass er ein Griesgram ist weiß man ja aber was hat er denn angestellt?


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja ich bin jetzt vorsichtig, ich will ja keinen permabann bekommen... also bitte bescheid sagen wenn ich übermütig werde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast dich inzwischen eh wieder beruhigt...


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> was lod is gebannt?
> 
> Dass er ein Griesgram ist weiß man ja aber was hat er denn angestellt?


k.A aber hat er gestern gemeint das er nen permabann hat.
Schade eigentlcih


----------



## Lillyan (12. April 2009)

> und wenn man mal was flasch macht bekommmt man beleidigungen um die ohren geworfen.



Glaub mir, die Beleidigungen fängt an sich nicht nur ein, wenn man mal was falsch macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nich im ernst oder Oo


er hat letztens im irc gepostet. leute wollt ihr mal sehen wie nen permabann aussieht? dann hat ers gepostet und den mod zensiert aber er hat das /wink vergessen. ich hab mich echt weggeroflt...^^


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Glaub mir, die Beleidigungen fängt an sich nicht nur ein, wenn man mal was falsch macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach komm,wer beleidigt dich denn bitte sehr?^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm,wer beleidigt dich denn bitte sehr?^^


Wenn du gebannt wirst, wirst du beleidigend, glaub mir. xD


----------



## Lillyan (12. April 2009)

Hm... nebenbei... Valnir ist Kamui? Danke für den Tip :>


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Meine Hand tut weh
Ich hab sie gegen die Tür gehauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm,wer beleidigt dich denn bitte sehr?^^






Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn du gebannt wirst, wirst du beleidigend, glaub mir. xD




Ich glaube, das war die Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn du gebannt wirst, wirst du beleidigend, glaub mir. xD


Nö,was bringt es mir bitte sehr? Ich bin gebannt ende


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,was bringt es mir bitte sehr? Ich bin gebannt ende


Nö ich werde dann immer wütend und danach lache ich drüber.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Meine Hand tut weh
> Ich hab sie gegen die Tür gehauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haha du horst^^

wie isn das passiert?


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm... nebenbei... Valnir ist Kamui? Danke für den Tip :>


Hmm ich dachte das hättest du schon gewusst o_O
Naja dann doch nicht,mist


----------



## Valnir Aesling (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,was bringt es mir bitte sehr? Ich bin gebannt ende




du musst doch noch Minas überholen....


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haha du horst^^
> 
> wie isn das passiert?


Hey tür,gib mir fünf ...


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm ich dachte das hättest du schon gewusst o_O
> Naja dann doch nicht,mist


Das wusste nur ich!


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> du musst doch noch Minas überholen....


Wird noch dauern... der hat 11.000 o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hey tür,gib mir fünf ...


ROFL


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Meine Hand tut weh
> Ich hab sie gegen die Tür gehauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub eher du hast dich zuviel angefasst. :>


Nein, im Ernst, was ist passiert?


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haha du horst^^
> 
> wie isn das passiert?


Meine Hand wollte einem herabfallendem gegenstand ausweichen aber die Tür war im weg


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Meine Hand wollte einem herabfallendem gegenstand ausweichen aber die Tür war im weg


Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du armer^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. April 2009)

n Eimer?


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Meine Hand wollte einem herabfallendem gegenstand ausweichen aber die Tür war im weg



100 tödliche Messer?


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Spectrales dein neuer avatar ist scheiße


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Spectrales dein neuer avatar ist scheiße


deiner ists dauerhaft... trotzdem pikiert sich da keine sau drüber :S


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> deiner ists dauerhaft... trotzdem pikiert sich da keine sau drüber :S


Du hast deinen auch schon länger


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Du hast deinen auch schon länger


länger?^^
ich hab den seit ich angemeldet bin... und nie geändert^^


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> länger?^^
> ich hab den seit ich angemeldet bin... und nie geändert^^


Du hattest immer malwieder andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> länger?^^
> ich hab den seit ich angemeldet bin... und nie geändert^^


ich meinen auch wir sind jetzt cool


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hattest immer malwieder andere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne? oO
das einzige, was ich geändert habe war m/w^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne? oO
> das einzige, was ich geändert habe war m/w^^


Geburtstag  	1 Jan 1910
Du bist ja ein alter Knacker...
ich wusste es doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Geburtstag  	1 Jan 1910
> Du bist ja ein alter Knacker...
> ich wusste es doch.
> 
> ...


joa ich alter methusalem...^^


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne? oO
> das einzige, was ich geändert habe war m/w^^


Doooch,zitate aus einen Thread mal von Ohrensammler und noch wen,und zwischendurch mal was anderes


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doooch,zitate aus einen Thread mal von Ohrensammler und noch wen,und zwischendurch mal was anderes


das ist die sig und nich der ava...


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

btw: wenn ich die ganzen eier auf buffed sehe krieg ich hunger. hab mir heute fest vorgenommen um 18 uhr premium eier zu suchen nach 5 minuten hatt ich wieder keine lust mehr. -.- und morgen bin ich leider auch net hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist die sig und nich der ava...


Achjaaa... ok verlesen.. hab sig anstatt ava gelesen ><


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Können eigentlich nicht mal diese dummen Valenthviecher auf den Filter gesetzt werden?


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achjaaa... ok verlesen.. hab sig anstatt ava gelesen ><


Kauf dir ne Brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Können eigentlich nicht mal diese dummen Valenthviecher auf den Filter gesetzt werden?


sags im vorschlagsforum...


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Kauf dir ne Brille


Nö,es ist nur spät abends und ich hab doch die Grüne Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine freundin nur ne grüne sonnenbrille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sags im vorschlagsforum...





Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich würds mal als "bösartige Forenpest" bezeichnen.


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Valent ist mist genauso wie mybrute und den anderen mist


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

bin dann mal in der heia n8


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin dann mal in der heia n8


schlaf gut


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Gn


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Valent ist mist genauso wie mybrute und den anderen mist



/sign



[attachment=7260:turnDrow...ningSign.jpg]


Gn8 alle (Alle die schlafen gehen)


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin dann mal in der heia n8


Nacht Tabuno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Ist Valenth auch so ein komisches Browsergame? Hab noch nie was davon gehört..


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ist Valenth auch so ein komisches Browsergame? Hab noch nie was davon gehört..


jo... war ca. so schllimm wie mybrute mit dem spam hier


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ist Valenth auch so ein komisches Browsergame? Hab noch nie was davon gehört..


Valenth war sowas wie Tamagothi für Newbies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

Ich wüsste gerne wieso Browsergames die Leute so sehr anziehen.. Krank


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gerne wieso Browsergames die Leute so sehr anziehen.. Krank


Weil sie primitiv sind?


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gerne wieso Browsergames die Leute so sehr anziehen.. Krank



Du Avatardieb!!!

Naja.. Browsergames sind eine kurzweilige Unterhaltung... die machen meistens am Anfang viel Spaß und werden dafür schnell langweilig.. ich schätze mal das ist die Anziehung


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Spectrales dein neuer avatar ist scheiße


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil sie primitiv sind?



ähh.. ja



Kronas schrieb:


> Spectrales dein neuer avatar ist scheiße



Du auch


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> ähh.. ja
> 
> 
> 
> Du auch


Hol deine Katze aus der Box raus


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Ich muss da Kronas irgendwie recht geben... das ist wirklich ein wenig dreist


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich muss da Kronas irgendwie recht geben... das ist wirklich ein wenig dreist


und vor allem schlecht nachgemacht :S


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Apropros Browsergames:   Der deutsche Travianspeedserver hat in eine neue Runde gestartet letzte Woche

http://speed.travian.de


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Apropros Browsergames:   Der deutsche Travianspeedserver hat in eine neue Runde gestartet letzte Woche
> 
> http://speed.travian.de


Ahja... langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja... langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nurn bissl


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

ich geh dann auch mal pennen. gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Travian ist auf jeden Fall mal besser wie mybrute.. da kann man wenigstens selber die Einheiten bestimmen.. die Felder ausbauen usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab das schon ein paar Runden lang gezockt.. 1 mal sogar bei den Weltwundern (=das Ende einer Runde) mitgemischt und naja.. hab irgendwie grad mal wieder Bock drauf


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

So. und dabei bleibst jetzt auch


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich geh dann auch mal pennen. gn8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nacht BRille,schlaf gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> So. und dabei bleibst jetzt auch



Viel besser.. vor allem die Sig! :>


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

Das Original von meinem Ava..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit der traurige Blick mal geklärt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Das Original von meinem Ava..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kenn ich.. und so ziemlich jeder der im Internet surft auch... hat jemand gefragt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

nee, aber alle fragen sich dauernd warum mein Ava so traurig kuckt


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Ich glaube auch, dass da ein Spion unter ihnen ist :>


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

Ach Leute.. Ich hab jetzt den ganzen Tag die Wohnung geputzt.. Ich geh mal in die Schlafkoje

Gn8 alle


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2009)

So ich schlaf nun auch,nacht leute schlaft gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

gn8 Razyl und Spectrales

Damit bin ich jetzt eh mal wieder allein..


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Ja bist du
Auch weg


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

gn8 kronas! und lieg beim pennen nicht auf deiner Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (12. April 2009)

Ou man need noch 1 ei -.-


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ou man need noch 1 ei -.-



Haha ich hab meine Eier schon längst zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (12. April 2009)

~close


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Nabend ihr...


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

was geht denn hier ab? so ruhig?
da komm ich einmal vor 2 uhr nachts und keiner da^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Tjo... nichts zu machen... alles langweilig


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

müssma halt zu 2 machen


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Ja... und das mit Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

mh das mist


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Und ich hab nichtmal was gemacht wofür ich Kopfschmerzen verdienen würde!


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

kopf --> wand?
kopf --> tisch?
kopf --> boden?
kopf --> straße?
kopf --> schrank?
kopf --> anderer kopf?


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kopf --> wand?
> kopf --> tisch?
> kopf --> boden?
> kopf --> straße?
> ...



Nein
Nein
Nein
Nein
Nein
Nein


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

razyl sacht grade dass sein buffed im arsch ist und er net posten kann seit heut nachmittag


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Vielleicht hat ihn ein Mod wegen irgendwas geärgert.. ^^


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

der halbe irc beklagt sich übers buffed forum
keiner kommt rein oO


----------



## Vampless (12. April 2009)

Echt Ruhig hier ......Spiele grad RoM auf Laoch zogg grade nen 16/4 Mage/Priest xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Alle gebannt ^^


----------



## Zorkal (12. April 2009)

Hatte auch öfters Probleme...wie ist eigentlich die Adresse vom Buffed-irc?


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

nee bei ban kommt nur eine kleine meldung bis wann man gebannt is^^
moin vampless, bleib bitte hier wir sind einsam^^


----------



## Vampless (12. April 2009)

Ich bleib hier keine Sorge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

juhuuu...


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Das klang ja jetzt enthusiastisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

jaaaaaaa....


----------



## Vampless (12. April 2009)

Hier ein Dr.House fan ausser mir ?


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

neeeein...


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

*sing*


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

*sing*


----------



## Vampless (12. April 2009)

Und Ist jemand Red Hot Chili Peppers Fan?


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

neeeein...


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulraider14 (12. April 2009)

Hi,

Nein


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

wer bis du denn?!


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Bei mir ging das Forum auch nicht.. bis vor kurzem.. :>

Und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer bis du denn?!


ein neuer 

edit: lawl... 2 ma wurd hier meine antwort nicht gepostet, und die nachricht grad kam erst durch ._.


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

moin birk
endlich kommen welche


----------



## Soulraider14 (12. April 2009)

Ich bin der Neue XD Der Soulraider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> endlich kommen welche


ich geh wieder, das forum suckt grad voll :<


----------



## Vampless (12. April 2009)

Schade -.- Naja Egal
SPielt jemand RoM Auf dem Server Laoch ?


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

toll



uninteressant



geh weg


----------



## Soulraider14 (12. April 2009)

Nein ;P


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich geh wieder, das forum suckt grad voll :<



Naja... 



Vampless schrieb:


> Schade -.- Naja Egal
> SPielt jemand RoM Auf dem Server Laoch ?



Nein!


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Soulraider14 schrieb:


> Nein ;P


doch

und zu rom: spiele auf tuath


----------



## Vampless (12. April 2009)

Ok Jetz hab ich keine Fragen mehr xD Naja Was hört ihr denn soviel Musik ist egal öb ihr angebt : Interpreten oder Musikstil


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

metal
in flames...


----------



## Zorkal (12. April 2009)

http://www.lastfm.de/user/Zordraxo


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Hi bin gerad bei meiner oma und schreibe den beitrag mit meinem handy hätte nicht gedacht das es geht xD


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

lol tabu
ich schreibe wenigstens manchmal mit ipod
aber handy is arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

Hatte bis jetzt das selbe Problem wie Razyl
Konnte keine PMs schreiben und nicht ins Forum.

Nabend


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

dann hör auf beim pron gucken viren zu laden die sowas machen


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann hör auf beim pron gucken viren zu laden die sowas machen



pron?
Ich hab kaspersky 2009



Vampless schrieb:


> Ok Jetz hab ich keine Fragen mehr xD Naja Was hört ihr denn soviel Musik ist egal öb ihr angebt : Interpreten oder Musikstil



Deutschen Punkrock..
Die Ärzte
Hosen
...


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Mir is halt langweilig und kost ja nischts


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Mir is halt langweilig und kost ja nischts


inetkosten

@spectrales
pron=porn=PORNOS


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Mir is halt langweilig und kost ja nischts



Geiler Tarif oO



Kronas schrieb:


> @spectrales
> pron=porn=PORNOS



War pron jetzt ein Schreibfehler? Oder nur ein Trick um mich in die Irre zu führen?


----------



## Kangrim (12. April 2009)

Woah ey ich hab schon wieder lust meine E-Gitarre gegen die Wand zu hauen...


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> War pron jetzt ein Schreibfehler? Oder nur ein Trick um mich in die Irre zu führen?



Weder noch.. das ist ein "Slang"


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Woah ey ich hab schon wieder meine E-Gitarre gegen die Wand zu hauen...



Mach ich dauernd.. Ist was passiert?



> Weder noch.. das ist ein "Slang"




KEWL


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

WOOAH Scheiß Zuckerflash >_<


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> WOOAH Scheiß Zuckerflash >_<



?! oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Ich hab grad nen Schokohasen gefuttert und bin jetzt schon wieder total aufgekratzt und unruhig >_<


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab grad nen Schokohasen gefuttert und bin jetzt schon wieder total aufgekratzt und unruhig >_<



Ich hab schon ein halbes Nest gefuttert und nen Liter Cola getrunken.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht bin ichs nur gewohnt

Mal ne Frage.. Lohnt sich der Star Trek Film auch für nicht-Trekkies?


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.. Lohnt sich der Star Trek Film auch für nicht-Trekkies?



Nach den ersten Reviews der Weltpremieren... ja...
Der Film ist auch dafür gemacht, neue Leute anzusprechen, Casual Viewer und Non Fans und nicht nur für die vollen Trekkies.


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.. Lohnt sich der Star Trek Film auch für nicht-Trekkies?


alles was mit star trek zu tun hab lohnt net


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> alles was mit star trek zu tun hab lohnt net



*slap with a big large dictionary of Klingon Proverbs*


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> alles was mit star trek zu tun hab lohnt net



 Banause


oO Ich bin jetzt 6 Stunden Stirb langsam kucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *slap with a big large dictionary of Klingon Proverbs*


aua


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> oO Ich bin jetzt 6 Stunden Stirb langsam kucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



have fun oO


ps: Ich geb Kronas Recht mit seiner Aussage bezüglich Star Trek :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> ps: Ich geb Kronas Recht mit seiner Aussage bezüglich Star Trek :>



Du kriegst auch gleich was drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss mir nur noch überlegen womit...


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> have fun oO
> 
> 
> ps: Ich geb Kronas Recht mit seiner Aussage bezüglich Star Trek :>


hab noch nie was mit star trek geguckt aber ich sag das einfach mal so


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab noch nie was mit star trek geguckt aber ich sag das einfach mal so



same here


----------



## Vampless (12. April 2009)

Schau grad Open Water


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Toll... das ist genauso idiotisch wie, wenn ich sage "Ja in Paraguay sind die Leute einfach nur scheiße" obwohl ich niemals da war...


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Schau grad Open Water


toll

uninteresant


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> toll
> 
> uninteresant


meine güte, kratz dir doch den sand aus der mumu, hier kann jeder posten, was er grade macht, wenns nicht in einer form gegen die netiquette verstößt, und du musst auch nicht den ganzen abend die comments von ihm runtermachen oO


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> meine güte, kratz dir doch den sand aus der mumu, hier kann jeder posten, was er grade macht, wenns nicht in einer form gegen die netiquette verstößt, und du musst auch nicht den ganzen abend die comments von ihm runtermachen oO


ich sage nur meine meinung dazu


----------



## Vampless (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> meine güte, kratz dir doch den sand aus der mumu


Der Satz ist echt krass xD Aber naja jetz schau ich grad Stirb Langsam
und irgenwann kommt heute auch noch Final Destination 3 ....


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> toll
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Kronas schrieb:


> toll
> 
> uninteresant






Kronas schrieb:


> ich sage nur meine meinung dazu


ja, deine meinung drückste in tollen 2  wörtern aus, und das unfreundlich diesem user gegenüber...  ganz großes kino  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, deine meinung drückste in tollen 2  wörtern aus, und das unfreundlich diesem user gegenüber...  ganz großes kino
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ICH drücke MEINE meinung aus wie ICH es will


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> toll
> 
> uninteresant



Ich bin deiner Meinung!

Brille, geh doch knutschen mit dem Typ, wenns dir nicht passt :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ICH drücke MEINE meinung aus wie ICH es will


ja und weiter? verbietet dir ja keiner. ich drücke meine meinung zu deinem meinungsausdruck auch nur so aus, wie ICH es will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Birk schrieb:


> Brille, geh doch knutschen mit dem Typ, wenns dir nicht passt :>



nur weil ich finde, dass man zu neuen freundlicher sein kann kommen natürlich gleich solche kommentare... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ICH drücke MEINE meinung aus wie ICH es will



Meine Meinung: Du nervst damit tierischst... deine Kommentare sind auch nicht besser! Es geht auch freundlicher... wenn es dir nicht passt was hier geschrieben wird, da drüben ist die Tür...


----------



## Vampless (12. April 2009)

Büdde keinen Streit ......


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Brille, geh doch knutschen mit dem Typ, wenns dir nicht passt :>


geht euch gegenseitig den sand aus der mumu kratzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> meine güte, kratz dir doch den sand aus der mumu, hier kann jeder posten, was er grade macht, wenns nicht in einer form gegen die netiquette verstößt, und du musst auch nicht den ganzen abend die comments von ihm runtermachen oO






Birk schrieb:


> Ich bin deiner Meinung!
> 
> Brille, geh doch knutschen mit dem Typ, wenns dir nicht passt :>


Du bist fies .......man sei froh das ich nicht so gut argumentieren kann^^


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> geht euch gegenseitig den sand aus der mumu kratzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin auf deiner Seite du Depp


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> inetkosten


Wlan ftw!


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

habt euch wieder lieb :<


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> habt euch wieder lieb :<


haben wir doch *gruppenkuscheln*


----------



## Vampless (12. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> habt euch wieder lieb :<


Auch will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> habt euch wieder lieb :<


das bissel gezanke zeigt doch nur wie lieb wir uns haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> habt euch wieder lieb :<


Ich bin doch (noch) lieb, böse sieht anders aus :>




Grüne schrieb:


> das bissel gezanke zeigt doch nur wie lieb wir uns haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau, ist doch eh nur heiße Luft hier


PS: Willkommen bei den Nachtschwärmern, Vampless


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

möp möp


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> möpse möpse



fixed

Und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Vampless (12. April 2009)

Mir ist Langweilig......


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> fixed


das auch toll


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> fixed


ich würde hierzu gerne herrn chopi zitieren :


chopi schrieb:


> Tittön! Tittön ohne Nippöl!


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> möp möp


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich würde hierzu gerne herrn chopi zitieren :


rofl


----------



## Vampless (12. April 2009)

*Osterhasen in sich reinfress*


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> *Osterhasen in sich reinfress*


*hat seinen schon gefressen


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> *Osterhasen in sich reinfress*



Milchschokolade ist ekelhaft >.>
Wie kann man so einen übersüssten Dreck überhaupt verkaufen!


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Ich hab heute schon 4 Osterhasen verputzt.. und gerade eben ist der 5te verschwunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 hab ich noch.. w00t!


----------



## Vampless (12. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Milchschokolade ist ekelhaft >.>
> Wie kann man so einen übersüssten Dreck überhaupt verkaufen!



Ich Esse alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Milchschokolade ist ekelhaft >.>
> Wie kann man so einen übersüssten Dreck überhaupt verkaufen!



Mit der Meinung bist du ziemlich alleine :>


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Ich Esse alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Iss dich mal selber und schick mir dann ein Video
Dann glaub ich dir

(Fingernägel zählen nicht)


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Iss dich mal selber und schick mir dann ein Video
> Dann glaub ich dir
> 
> (Fingernägel zählen nicht)



Man kanns auch übertreiben..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Man kanns auch übertreiben..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er hat angefangen!


----------



## Vampless (12. April 2009)

xD Ich esse nichts lebendes .....


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Buffed laggt mit handy das suckt...


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Er hat angefangen!



Und du bist eingestiegen, also bist du kein Stück besser..

Außerdem bist du länger dabei, und trägst damit die Verantwortung!


----------



## Spectrales (12. April 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> xD Ich esse nichts lebendes .....



Ich hab mal mit.. 12 oder so Ameisen gefuttert als Mutprobe.. hab 10 €kassiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Birk schrieb:


> Außerdem bist du länger dabei, und trägst damit die Verantwortung!



Bah, Klugscheisser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (12. April 2009)

Aber geht büdde net auf meine MyBuffed Seite ihr werdet erschrecken .....


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Aber geht büdde net auf meine MyBuffed Seite ihr werdet erschrecken .....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du weißt schon, dass die meisten jetzt erst recht auf deine mybuffedseite gehen, oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass die meisten jetzt erst recht auf deine mybuffedseite gehen, oder?


türlich weiss er das... 
ist genauso wie :"hier gibt es nichts zu sehen" "nicht klicken"


----------



## Vampless (12. April 2009)

I Know ...ist mia aber egal *.*


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> türlich weiss er das...
> ist genauso wie :"hier gibt es nichts zu sehen" "nicht klicken"







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwl44qfTDw4


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Alle ignorieren mich:'(


----------



## Vampless (12. April 2009)

Naja ich verabschiede mich jetz ...gudde nacht
Ich schlaf jetz ^.^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Alle ignorieren mich:'(


och du armer Q_Q

gn8 vampless


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Alle ignorieren mich:'(


War was?



Vampless schrieb:


> Naja ich verabschiede mich jetz ...gudde nacht
> Ich schlaf jetz ^.^



Gute Nacht zwölfjähriger Neuling Vampless


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Ich will nach hauseeeeee mein armer pc


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich will nach hauseeeeee mein armer pc


flücht halt von deiner oma


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

BODY SLAM

Das find ich irgendwie cool


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> flücht halt von deiner oma


Das sind 30 min mitm auto^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Das sind 30 min mitm auto^^


na dann fang besser schonma an zu laufen


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na dann fang besser schonma an zu laufen


Egal ich kann doch auch hier mit euch schreiben aber handytasta suxx


----------



## Birk (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na dann fang besser schonma an zu laufen



Jo, dann bist du morgen vielleicht zuhause


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Egal ich kann doch auch hier mit euch schreiben aber handytasta suxx


tjoa... haha^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tjoa... haha^^


Bin voll der lamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (12. April 2009)

nabend...


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Hey Bonsai..

Was macht ihr grad?
Ich kuck Ouran High School Host Club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hey Bonsai..
> 
> Was macht ihr grad?


musik hören


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2009)

Bin mal off n8 bis morgen mit pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Bin mal off n8 bis morgen mit pc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tschö, bis morgen und viel spaß noch nachts bei omi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hey Bonsai..
> 
> 
> Was macht ihr grad?



hey Spectrales

Musik hören x)


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (13. April 2009)

Wo isn Razyl?


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Wo isn Razyl?


bei dem spackt das forum


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (13. April 2009)

achso...

öhm..

jaa...

erzählt mal was, wie war euer ostern den so?^^

edit: ihr seit funny -.-


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Mein Ostern war.. ganz normaler Alltag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: bin mal ne Stunde oder so nicht verfügbar


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Kronas in da house


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Kronas in da house



Und ich dachte immer du bist in einer Box  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

oO 
Ich hoff das wird bald mal gefixt.. mit dem Forum
Geht mir echt auf den Keks wenn ich stundenlang nicht ins Forum kann.. :s


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Yeah F**** shit forum geht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur wie lange o-O

Wahnsinn auf einer Seite könnte ich nun 4 Reports schreiben weil alles einwörter teile waren...


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Obama!

Wie gehts?


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wie gehts?


Bis auf die Sache das das Forum heute bzw gestern derbe mies war sehr gut


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Hmm :s

Kennst du Bitefight?


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hmm :s
> 
> Kennst du Bitefight?


Irgendso ein Browsergame...
Hmm ob ich die 4 Beiträge reporten sollte... hrhr


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Wie bitte?


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wie bitte?


2x Kronas, 1x Birk und 1x Tabuno die alle 1 Wort posts bzw Tabuno sogar nur ein Quote verwendet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach lillys ansprache letztens eigentlich nicht grade gut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sind nur wir beide hier o_O


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Nix da, hier wird nicht reportet
_________________________

Die kommen schon noch


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Nix da, hier wird nicht reportet


Wieso? Warum sollte ich die net reporten?


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Weil du kein Arschloch bist? oO


----------



## Lillyan (13. April 2009)

Ich les sogar mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Weil du kein Arschloch bist? oO


Sagt wer? 

 @ Lilly:
Abend bzw Morgen Lilly.
Hmm du liest mit...


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Und? hast du was zu berichten? Oder bannst du uns jetzt alle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Sagt wer?



Ich kenn dich schon ne gute Woche und kann das wohl beurteilen ^^


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich kenn dich schon ne gute Woche und kann das wohl beurteilen ^^


Weil du mich 1 Woche aus den nachtschwärmer kennst? oha oha... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil du mich 1 Woche aus den nachtschwärmer kennst? oha oha...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaubst du etwa du wärst ein Arschloch? :s Tse


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Glaubst du etwa du wärst ein Arschloch? :s Tse


Manchmal kann ich eins sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Manchmal kann ich eins sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jeder kann mal ein Arschloch.. sogar Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Wirklich jeder)


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Jeder kann mal ein Arschloch.. sogar Lilly
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


interessant... wirklich interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Ich hoff du nimmst das nicht allzu ernst Lillyan oO

Oh Satan, ich werd gleich gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich hoff du nimmst das nicht allzu ernst Lillyan oO
> 
> *Oh Satan*, ich werd gleich gebannt
> 
> ...


Dann müsste Carcha hier sein um dich zu bannen,Lilly ist nicht satan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2x Kronas, *1x Birk* und 1x Tabuno die alle 1 Wort posts bzw Tabuno sogar nur ein Quote verwendet haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie wo was?  Ich seh hier keine Ein-Wort-Posts von mir oO

Und nein ihr seid nicht alleine.. ich hab auf der letzten Seite doch geschrieben, dass ich grad mal eine Stunde oder so weg bin


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

haha lol!































Den versteh ich nicht..


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wie wo was?  Ich seh hier keine Ein-Wort-Posts von mir oO
> 
> Und nein ihr seid nicht alleine.. ich hab auf der letzten Seite doch geschrieben, dass ich grad mal eine Stunde oder so weg bin


Schön das es eine Edit funktion gibt nur blöde das ein Mod trotzdem auch den vorigen Post ohne edit lesen kann...


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Netter Versuch Birk.. ^^

Macht ja nix


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Naja ich hau mich aufs Ohr. Bin müde, das Forum mag ich nemmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und so weiter und sofort...
Gute Nacht euch,und schlaft gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schön das es eine Edit funktion gibt nur blöde das ein Mod trotzdem auch den vorigen Post ohne edit lesen kann...




*unschuldig pfeif*  Ich weiß nicht wovon du redest :>

Tja.. Edit oder nicht.. jetzt gibt es keine Ein-Wort-Posts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:  gn8 Obama


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Nacht, Obama, träum süß von nackten Fußballer-Oberkörpern.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Tja.. Edit oder nicht.. jetzt gibt es keine Ein-Wort-Posts mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


werden wir ja sehen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Spectrales:
WTF? o_O
Warum sollte ich davon träumen o.O


----------



## Crackmack (13. April 2009)

mööp


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> mööp



mööp!


----------



## Falathrim (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> mööp!


mööööp!

So spät war ich hier glaub ich noch nie drin xD


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Abend und so

Hmm ich könnte schon wieder 2 leute reporten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm ich könnte schon wieder 2 leute reporten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann bist du abern ziemlich krasser betrayer


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. April 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> dann bist du abern ziemlich krasser betrayer



Lieber 2 Leute die es zum verrecken nicht lernen wollen weniger als ein geschlossener Thread!


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> dann bist du abern ziemlich krasser betrayer


Wieso? Muss ich zu euch halten nur weil ihr hier Stamm"schwärmer" seit? Ich denke nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend


ein wort post /reported






not


----------



## Zorkal (13. April 2009)

Langsam verstehe ich warum Chopi und Lurock keinen Bock mehr auf den Nachtschwärmerfred haben.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Langsam verstehe ich warum Chopi und Lurock keinen Bock mehr auf den Nachtschwärmerfred haben.


Ahja?
Ist ja dolle...
Und das beide weg sind interessiert eh kaum einen


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja?
> Ist ja dolle...
> Und das beide weg sind interessiert eh kaum einen


Frag mal John Wayne.


----------



## Zorkal (13. April 2009)

Die beiden hatten wenigstens noch Niveau...


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Die beiden hatten wenigstens noch Niveau...


Flamen mit Niveau... *golfclap*


----------



## Huntermoon (13. April 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Guten Abend


moin moin hunter


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Die beiden hatten wenigstens noch Niveau...


Haben wir auch,aber nur zu geh zu Chopi und Lurock ...
Hier herrscht seit Anfang an kaum niveau (evtl. auf den ersten 50 seiten ncoh aber danach...)

@ Hunter:
abend


----------



## Huntermoon (13. April 2009)

Ich sag dazu nur 
"Wenn man Schei*e sagt, ist die Sprache im A*sch"


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haben wir auch,aber nur zu geh zu Chopi und Lurock ...
> Hier herrscht seit Anfang an kaum niveau (evtl. auf den ersten 50 seiten ncoh aber danach...)
> 
> @ Hunter:
> abend


Da ich ja auf jeden Fall den Bären gewinne... ihr wisst schon das Gewinnspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, kann man iwo die E-mailaddresse angeben oder hab ich das schon bloß seh ichs net? Helft mir mal pls
und bin ma kurz maly legen kurz wech


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Da ich ja auf jeden Fall den Bären gewinne... ihr wisst schon das Gewinnspiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Deine E-mail adresse hat buffed.de so oder so,denn beim anmelden zur Buffed Community musst du deine Mail Adresse angeben...


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine E-mail adresse hat buffed.de so oder so,denn beim anmelden zur Buffed Community musst du deine Mail Adresse angeben...


Vielleicht hab ich ja ne falsche angegeben ich bin ja ein pöser Mensch... kann man das nicht iwo überprüfen?
btw: geht doch noch net los -.-


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich ja ne falsche angegeben ich bin ja ein pöser Mensch... kann man das nicht iwo überprüfen?
> btw: geht doch noch net los -.-


Dann hast du pech...


----------



## Huntermoon (13. April 2009)

Mir fällt grad auf, das HDR im TV läuft, dis denne...
xD


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Nabend

@ Razyl.. Spiel dich nicht so auf


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> @ Razyl.. Spiel dich nicht so auf


Was ist los Spectrales?


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist los Spectrales?



Du spielst dich grad total auf


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Du spielst dich grad total auf


Und wo bitte sehr?


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wo bitte sehr?



Wenn du es nicht selbst bemerkst tust du mir Leid..


----------



## Zonalar (13. April 2009)

...will hier nur mal vorbeischaun...


hi


----------



## LordSirius (13. April 2009)

Hallo na wie gehts, was macht ihr so ? ^^


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

hallo meine untertanen freunde mitschwärmer!


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wenn du es nicht selbst bemerkst tust du mir Leid..


Wo bitte spiel ich mich auf? Ich sage nur klipp und klar meine Meinung. Die du vllt. nicht verträgst weil du ja anscheinend damals mit Lurock & co hier rumgehangen bist - aber der Thread war damals nicht viel anders als heute


----------



## LordSirius (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hallo meine untertanen freunde mitschwärmer!



untertan is ja auch nett xD


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Peace maaaan

Ich wollte damals mit dem "/report" ,das ich just for fun geschrieben habe eigentlich nicht eine report/flame-Welle starten.. oO


----------



## Steamhammer1994 (13. April 2009)

/push



Spoiler



Wie merkt man sich die 11880 ? 11 Mobs 88 Palas 0 Dmg smile.gif


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

ey wann bekommt einer der 100 eier haber den bären?
schon um 0 uhr?^^


----------



## Zonalar (13. April 2009)

"Wer sich vom momentanen Thema mitreisen lässt, lässt sich aufs gleiche Niveau ein."


----------



## FermiParadoxon (13. April 2009)

Tag.
Mal ne Frage; kommt bei irgendwem noch der Elite-Partner-Banner? :>
Ich hab den ne Weile lang ÜBERALL gesehen und nun find ich das Mist-Ding nirgends mehr. Oo


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ey wann bekommt einer der 100 eier haber den bären?
> schon um 0 uhr?^^


Dies wird die woche ausgelost,und die jenigen die etwas gewinnen bekommen eine E-mail.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dies wird die woche ausgelost,und die jenigen die etwas gewinnen bekommen eine E-mail.


warum erst nächste woche das macht keinen sinn
wieso ist das so
das darf nicht sein


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum erst nächste woche das macht keinen sinn
> wieso ist das so
> das darf nicht sein


Wieso nächste woche? In der woche die nun läuft wird ausgelost, zam brauch erstmal den Überblick wer alles 100 Eier hat


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2009)

Jep, wirklich schlimm manche hier. Ohh maaan der Thread war früher besser jetzt ist er bullshit blablabla. kommt ma klar außerdem ist es wayne früher fand ich wow zu classic zeiten auch besser aber ich whine hier net rum OMG...


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso nächste woche? In der woche die nun läuft wird ausgelost, zam brauch erstmal den Überblick wer alles 100 Eier hat


verlesen


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Naja.. ich gewinne sowieso nichts.. ich gewinne nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Naja.. ich gewinne sowieso nichts.. ich gewinne nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hatte nichtmal nen wotlk beta key und so ziemlich jeder hatte einen


----------



## Lillyan (13. April 2009)

Also nochmal: Hört auf mit diesen "/push" und "möp"-Posts... sonst werde ich wirklich ungemütlich. Unterhaltungen sind in Ordnung (da sind auch maaaaaal ein-Wort-Antworten in Ordnung), aber sinnloser Spam wird verwarnt und mit Ban bestraft.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Naja.. ich gewinne sowieso nichts.. ich gewinne nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Same here...


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. April 2009)

Mir fehlt eh noch ein gelbes Ei... wobei die Suche eh geschmiert war, weil die meisten Eier bei WoW versteckt waren (was auch klar war), bestimmte Gruppen wollte man so von vornherein ausschließen...


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hatte nichtmal nen wotlk beta key und so ziemlich jeder hatte einen



same here...

Edit: lol Razyl was fehlt dir ein genau das zu schreiben was ich grad denke oO


----------



## LordSirius (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Naja.. ich gewinne sowieso nichts.. ich gewinne nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab mir mal 75 Loose auf nem Rummel gekauft... hatte 75 Nieten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also bist nit der einzige der nie was gewinnt


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Same here...


und weil razyl nichts gewinnt muss er halt das forum vollspammen und die meisten posts haben um den größten [sub]postcounter[/sub] zu haben




und nein das meinte ich nicht ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mir fehlt eh noch ein gelbes Ei... wobei die Suche eh geschmiert war, weil die meisten Eier bei WoW versteckt waren (was auch klar war), bestimmte Gruppen wollte man so von vornherein ausschließen...


Wieso geschmiert?WoW ist nunmal das meistgespielte MMORPG derzeit,und es ist klar das dort auch Eier abgelegt werden. Dir wär es lieber wären alle im STO Unterforum?^^


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mir fehlt eh noch ein gelbes Ei... wobei die Suche eh geschmiert war, weil die meisten Eier bei WoW versteckt waren (was auch klar war), bestimmte Gruppen wollte man so von vornherein ausschließen...


was willste mit dem bären wenn du kein wow spielst?


----------



## LordSirius (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso geschmiert?WoW ist nunmal das meistgespielte MMORPG derzeit,und es ist klar das dort auch Eier abgelegt werden. Dir wär es lieber wären alle im STO Unterforum?^^



naja ich find auch auf ner Seite wie buffed hätte man Preise, bzw die verstecke gleichermaßen auf alle Spiele verteilen sollen. und bevor jemand sagt dass sag ich nur weil ich net WoW zocke, doch ich zocke es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



durch diese art von Preisen hatte die Suche, abgesehen vom spaß und den Titeln kaum anreitz


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

LordSirius schrieb:


> naja ich find auch auf ner Seite wie buffed hätte man Preise, bzw die verstecke gleichermaßen auf alle Spiele verteilen sollen. und bevor jemand sagt dass sag ich nur weil ich net WoW zocke, doch ich zocke es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sie waren in versch. Foren eingeteilt, in der WoW db (auf 2 INstanzen,Klassentreffen) Buffed shows, buffed casts, Comics, Buffed Musiktipp


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was willste mit dem bären wenn du kein wow spielst?



Verkaufen will er ihn!  Pöser Junge!

Ich spiele WoW und hätte ihn gerne um ihn zu reiten, aber naja.. es gewinnt am Ende sowieso einer der ihn dann verkauft oO


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Verkaufen will er ihn!  Pöser Junge!
> 
> Ich spiele WoW und hätte ihn gerne um ihn zu reiten, aber naja.. es gewinnt am Ende sowieso einer der ihn dann verkauft oO


Tjo... oder auch nicht :-)


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Verkaufen will er ihn!  Pöser Junge!
> 
> Ich spiele WoW und hätte ihn gerne um ihn zu reiten, aber naja.. es gewinnt am Ende sowieso einer der ihn dann verkauft oO


ich mach vllt ein event auf dem irgendnem server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie waren in versch. Foren eingeteilt, in der WoW db (auf 2 INstanzen,Klassentreffen) Buffed shows, buffed casts, Comics, Buffed Musiktipp



ja schon, aber mir kams irgentwie so vor als ob es eher in WoW tendierten Bereichen versteckt wurde. Kann auch sein dass es Einbildung ist


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich mach vllt ein event auf dem irgendnem server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann hoff ich, dass du gewinnst und es auf Tirion machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (13. April 2009)

Huhu Leutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Verkaufen will er ihn!  Pöser Junge!
> 
> Ich spiele WoW und hätte ihn gerne um ihn zu reiten, aber naja.. es gewinnt am Ende sowieso einer der ihn dann verkauft oO


jo bestimmt... hätten lieber alle einen bären bekommen sollen^^


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Dann hoff ich, dass du gewinnst und es auf Tirion machst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann kommen aber an die 200 leute und du bist gearscht^^


----------



## Mefisthor (13. April 2009)

nabend leute wie gehts euch so ? 

mir gehts beschissen

g


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nabend leute wie gehts euch so ?
> 
> mir gehts beschissen
> 
> g


haha!
mir ist warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw birk, der server is egal
issen code


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nabend leute wie gehts euch so ?
> 
> mir gehts beschissen
> 
> g


Mir gehts einwandfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wieso gehts dir beschissen?


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann kommen aber an die 200 leute und du bist gearscht^^



Ach komm.. mir steckst du es schon zu, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (13. April 2009)

Wörd ich ignoriert ?


----------



## 666Anubis666 (13. April 2009)

Eine schöne Nacht haben wir...
Bei mir ist Nebelig und bei euch ??


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ach komm.. mir steckst du es schon zu, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann verschenk ich ihn er an jemand anders zB... sach ichnet!


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Eine schöne Nacht haben wir...
> Bei mir ist Nebelig und bei euch ??


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTq4SgE218A


----------



## LordSirius (13. April 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Eine schöne Nacht haben wir...
> Bei mir ist Nebelig und bei euch ??



hmm will auch Nebel haben xD
<3 Neblige Nächte


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTq4SgE218A


das hab ich auch grad gedacht als der kam


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Bei mir ist kein nebel,dafür schön warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frühling/Sommer ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (13. April 2009)

naja mir is kack langweilig, mein rechter arm is im gips, und mein rechter fuß im arsch, also kann ich ned tennis, fußball oder sonstige körperlich aktive sportarten. um die häuser kann ich au ned ziehn da mach ich mich ja zum deppen, also gugg ich den ganzen tag fern, lese und/oder höre musik. also kack langweilig

lg


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> naja mir is kack langweilig, mein rechter arm is im gips, und mein rechter fuß im arsch, also kann ich ned tennis, fußball oder sonstige körperlich aktive sportarten. um die häuser kann ich au ned ziehn da mach ich mich ja zum deppen, also gugg ich den ganzen tag fern, lese und/oder höre musik. also kack langweilig
> 
> lg


geh dir http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbMT1wIuKEY...feature=related


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> naja mir is kack langweilig, mein rechter arm is im gips, und mein rechter fuß im arsch, also kann ich ned tennis, fußball oder sonstige körperlich aktive sportarten. um die häuser kann ich au ned ziehn da mach ich mich ja zum deppen, also gugg ich den ganzen tag fern, lese und/oder höre musik. also kack langweilig
> 
> lg


Was haste denn gemacht? o_O


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> geh dir http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbMT1wIuKEY...feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lneSmT9XvKs...feature=related


----------



## Mefisthor (13. April 2009)

@kronas: thx werd ich machen xD



Razyl schrieb:


> Was haste denn gemacht? o_O



tja wenn man mim moped fährt :/

lg


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> tja wenn man mim moped fährt :/
> 
> lg


Was heißt das für die Zukunft? Kein Moped mehr :>


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> @kronas: thx werd ich machen xD


gerne doch


----------



## Mefisthor (13. April 2009)

razyl, dem moped is nix passiert nurn paar kratzer, meim helm garnix.

mich hats geschmissen, n päärchen wollt mir schon helfen, aber ich bin einfach auf, moped aufgehoben, und ab ins krankenhaus ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> razyl, dem moped is nix passiert nurn paar kratzer, meim helm garnix.
> 
> mich hats geschmissen, n päärchen wollt mir schon helfen, aber ich bin einfach auf, moped aufgehoben, und ab ins krankenhaus ^^
> 
> lg


Tjo,wie gesagt kein Moped mehr fahren und sowas passiert nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (13. April 2009)

Ich werde echt ignored oO


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> razyl, dem moped is nix passiert nurn paar kratzer, meim helm garnix.
> 
> mich hats geschmissen, n päärchen wollt mir schon helfen, aber ich bin einfach auf, moped aufgehoben, und ab ins krankenhaus ^^
> 
> lg


rofl sogar selbst ins krankenhaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> rofl sogar selbst ins krankenhaus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tja.. Schock ausgenutzt und so


----------



## Mefisthor (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo,wie gesagt kein Moped mehr fahren und sowas passiert nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja das is eben das risiko :/

lg


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Wenn man nicht Moped fahren kann soll mans lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder warum hats dich geschmissen?


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> tja das is eben das risiko :/
> 
> lg


man kann auch in ein loch fallen wenn man auf ner blumenwiese ist und dabei draufgehen
iwie is alles gefährlich


----------



## Vampless (13. April 2009)

Die ganze Welt is gefährlich , eigentlich müsste man zuhause bleiben und keinen Schritt tuen aber neein dann würde man ja auch sterben !


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Die ganze Welt is gefährlich , eigentlich müsste man zuhause bleiben und keinen Schritt tuen aber neein dann würde man ja auch sterben !


haus könnte abfackeln


----------



## Mefisthor (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht Moped fahren kann soll mans lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der uuntergrund und ich hab die kurve zu scharf genommen, war bei meinen gedanken ein bisschen wo anders

lg


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Das Leben ist doch sowieso nur da um irgendwann zu sterben o_O


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Birk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn man nicht Moped fahren kann soll mans lassen
> ...


keine pornos aufem moped gucken


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das Leben ist doch sowieso nur da um irgendwann zu sterben o_O


Genauso siehts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> keine pornos aufem moped gucken



Das wollt ich auch sagen!  Bau den DvDPlayer vom Moped ab, das ist viel zu gefährlich


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

das leben ist da um spass zu haben und irgendwann in den himmel zu kommen um dem ollen gott zu zeigen wer der bessere ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



abend jungs ..

razyl du bist ein spammer !


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genauso siehts aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oder diese forscher machen ein mittel zur unsterblichkeit aus diesem komischen frosch der jedes seiner organe reproduzieren kann, was ich jedoch weniger glaube


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das leben ist da um spass zu haben und irgendwann in den himmel zu kommen um dem ollen gott zu zeigen wer der bessere ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nabend Mina

Razyl spammt doch gar nicht oO


----------



## Mefisthor (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das leben ist da um spass zu haben und irgendwann in den himmel zu kommen um dem ollen gott zu zeigen wer der bessere ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sagt der mit 11k posts ^^

lg


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

unsterblichkeit wäre doof .. würds überbevölkerung geben .. 
noch mehr menschen
noch weniger platz
*help china grow larger*


----------



## 666Anubis666 (13. April 2009)

oha hier ist man ja freundlich -.-"  hf


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> sagt der mit 11k posts ^^
> 
> lg


aber mina macht langsam aber sicher die posts
razyl macht teilweise 100 am tag^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> sagt der mit 11k posts ^^
> 
> lg



der obama holt aber immer mehr auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> abend jungs ..
> 
> razyl du bist ein spammer !


Abend Minas...
sagt der richtige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> aber mina macht langsam aber sich die posts
> razyl macht teilweise 100 am tag^^


Das hat Minas sicherlich früher auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und 100 schaff ich nur selten und wenn ich wirklich will


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> oha hier ist man ja freundlich -.-"  hf



sicher doch
love peace s<censiert>x and party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hat Minas sicherlich früher auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tu ich jetzt noch wenn ich nix sinnvolles zu tun hab 
aber ostern die zeit an der du dir die eier anmalen lässt von deiner freundin 
oder ging das anders hmm .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hat Minas sicherlich früher auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hatte mal 150 oder sowas
da haben mookuh shefanix und ich um die spitze gekämpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wollte mal an einem tag die meisten ham^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (13. April 2009)

> sicher doch
> love peace s<censiert>x and party





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wer nich


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

hmm denke ma 300+ wären locker drin wenn du wirklich willst
wow sektion auf jeden post antworten/forengames/klassen forum/ins war forum spammen pvp in war ist mist *g* 
wär machbar aber nicht mein ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tu ich jetzt noch wenn ich nix sinnvolles zu tun hab
> aber ostern die zeit an der du dir die eier anmalen lässt von deiner freundin
> oder ging das anders hmm ..
> 
> ...


o_O
Du bist komisch =P

@ Kronas: mein bestes waren immer noch 196 =)


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Wer nich


DU! *muhaha bin ich böse*


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Wer nich



eben sag doch wir sind lieb
*zieht an seiner shisha und ärgert sich das morgen wieder arbeit ist*


----------



## 666Anubis666 (13. April 2009)

> DU!


aha *runter guck*
denke nich ^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

da der tag 1440 min hat und man vlt alle 3min nen post macht
ergibt dies 480 posts am tag.

also machbar ;P 
ich bin so ein rechen ass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIyVEQ8MdkE...re=channel_page
lol


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da der tag 1440 min hat und man vlt alle 3min nen post macht
> ergibt dies 480 posts am tag.
> 
> also machbar ;P
> ...


Wie gesagt du bist komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> o_O
> Du bist komisch =P
> 
> @ Kronas: mein bestes waren immer noch 196 =)



ich weis macht aber arg spass
-.- bin nid komisch


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIyVEQ8MdkE...re=channel_page
> lol


allllt
aber geil^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIyVEQ8MdkE...re=channel_page
> lol



kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das kiddi hat ne doofe stimme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kenn ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sag nix gegen kaddies stimme :O


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich weis macht aber arg spass
> -.- bin nid komisch


Doch du bist komisch,oder lässt du dich von deiner Freundin untenrum anmalen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (13. April 2009)

yaaay stirb langsam 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## 666Anubis666 (13. April 2009)

> sag nix gegen kaddies stimme :O



xDDDDD Dr. House fan ?


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> sag nix gegen kaddies stimme :O


kaddies Stimme?


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Hey! Dieses Video von coldmirror habe ich schon laaaaaange vor dir hier gepostet oO


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch du bist komisch,oder lässt du dich von deiner Freundin untenrum anmalen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gab bei bbc ne reportage
so um 24 uhr

4 leute haben 3 tage lang nackt zusammen gelegt

jeden tag sollten sie den ganzen körper des anderen mit 3 farben bemalen

grün für 'is mir egal'
gelb für 'langsam is eklig'
rot für 'alter was mal ich eig hier rum'

am anfang war der halbe körper rot
am ende nurnoch... gewisse stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch du bist komisch,oder lässt du dich von deiner Freundin untenrum anmalen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mit ihrer zunge .. immer und jederzeit ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Ihr noobs! coldmirror heißt so


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> xDDDDD Dr. House fan ?



auch arg meinste kiddy .. najo -.-


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ihr noobs! coldmirror heißt so


echt mal
ihr banausen
kaddi is coldmirror


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mit ihrer zunge .. immer und jederzeit ..
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Anmalen mit der Zunge? o_O


----------



## 666Anubis666 (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> auch arg meinste kiddy .. najo -.-


hä ?


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Anmalen mit der Zunge? o_O



naja war nur farbige zuckerglasur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber jap 
*freu* war schönes ostern^^


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> naja war nur farbige zuckerglasur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bitte keine sexspielchen hier posten sonst dreht lilly ab *lillys beruhigungskuhglocke raushol*


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> hä ?


ich meinnte den kiddy in dem video .. der typ .. der redet ..


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> naja war nur farbige zuckerglasur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


WTF? 
Jetzt bist du definitiv komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich meinnte den kiddy in dem video .. der typ .. der redet ..


das is ne FRAU
ihr name is KADDI
KADDI = COLDMIRROR

KADDI =!= KIDDY


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bitte keine sexspielchen hier posten sonst dreht lilly ab *lillys beruhigungskuhglocke raushol*



ja nid die an mir dran ich ehm meinte die aus der box die man kaufen kann ...(not aber egal)


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das is ne FRAU
> ihr name is KADDI
> KADDI = COLDMIRROR
> 
> KADDI =!= KIDDY



kaddy ist die aus dr. house 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WTF?
> Jetzt bist du definitiv komisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wiso .. nur weil ich nid mainstream bin?^^


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kaddy ist die aus dr. house
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mowl kaddy is coldmirror


----------



## 666Anubis666 (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das is ne FRAU
> ihr name is KADDI
> KADDI = COLDMIRROR
> 
> KADDI =!= KIDDY



Jetzt ist mir ein Licht aufgegangen ! xD


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

lol mina 3 fach post ohne gleichen inhalt^^
gibt auch edit funktion^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mowl kaddy is coldmirror


kenn isch nid


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kenn isch nid


zurückgebliebener kerl der sich farbe anlecken lässt!


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lol mina 3 fach post ohne gleichen inhalt^^
> gibt auch edit funktion^^



aber dann geht das mitm qoute nid so gut mit von wems gepostet wurd .. hab da immer arge probs ..


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso .. nur weil ich nid mainstream bin?^^


Nein,weil du auch sonst komisch bist aber das ist recht ... öhm... anders :> aber gut wenn du es mögen tust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aber dann geht das mitm qoute nid so gut mit von wems gepostet wurd .. hab da immer arge probs ..


antwortfenster aus
kopieren
anderes antwortfenster auf
reinkopieren usw


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein,weil du auch sonst komisch bist aber das ist recht ... öhm... anders :> aber gut wenn du es mögen tust
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin anders als die andern denn normalsein ist total doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm danke kronas ich machs lieber mit antwort post antwort post antwort post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht viel leichter ..


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aber dann geht das mitm qoute nid so gut mit von wems gepostet wurd .. hab da immer arge probs ..



Es gibt auch einen Zitierenbutton.. nicht nur einen Antwortenbutton... mit dem Zitierenbutton kann man mehrere Posts zitieren und in einem Post beantworten..   du noobspammer


----------



## Mefisthor (13. April 2009)

sooo ich humpel ma wieder in mein bett ^^

gn8 leute

lg


----------



## 666Anubis666 (13. April 2009)

gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Es gibt auch einen Zitierenbutton.. nicht nur einen Antwortenbutton... mit dem Zitierenbutton kann man mehrere Posts zitieren und in einem Post beantworten..   du noobspammer


Irgendwie funktioniert das nicht.... -.-

@ Minas:
joa,aber wie gesagt solange es dir gefällt dich von deiner freundin mit der zunge anmalen zu lassen ok,ich finde es ein wenig ... komisch^^


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> sooo ich humpel ma wieder in mein bett ^^
> 
> gn8 leute
> 
> lg


viel spaß da


----------



## Mefisthor (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> viel spaß da


OHNE rechte hand ??? 

scherzkeks ..

lg


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie funktioniert das nicht.... -.-
> 
> joa,aber wie gesagt solange es dir gefällt dich von deiner freundin mit der zunge anmalen zu lassen ok,ich finde es ein wenig ... komisch^^



1. Also bei mir funktionierts bestens..


2. Also mir gefällt das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> OHNE rechte hand ???
> 
> scherzkeks ..
> 
> lg


du perverser


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> 1. Also bei mir funktionierts bestens..
> 
> 
> 2. Also mir gefällt das auch
> ...


1. Wenn du mir erklärst wie das funktionieren soll o_O 
2. naja wer es mag... bemalen... pff ich hasse kunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Mefisthor:
nimm die linke!^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie funktioniert das nicht.... -.-
> 
> @ Minas:
> joa,aber wie gesagt solange es dir gefällt dich von deiner freundin mit der zunge anmalen zu lassen ok,ich finde es ein wenig ... komisch^^



wenn du wüsstest wo najo .. 
glaube mal fast kein mänliches wesen (ausser halt schwule die nicht auf frauen stehen) freuen sich über sowas am morgen ..


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2009)

sucht euch mal n thema. ihr spammt ja nur dreck zusammen^^


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn du wüsstest wo najo ..
> glaube mal fast kein mänliches wesen (ausser halt schwule die nicht auf frauen stehen) freuen sich über sowas am morgen ..


Ich kann mir schon denken wo... wenn du schon Ostern und Malen und Eier verwendest 

@ Trolli:
ist dochen Thema^^


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sucht euch mal n thema. ihr spammt ja nur dreck zusammen^^


wir reden nur über bodypainting mit zungen


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> 1. Also bei mir funktionierts bestens..
> 
> 
> 2. Also mir gefällt das auch
> ...






Kronas schrieb:


> du perverser






Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Wenn du mir erklärst wie das funktionieren soll o_O
> 2. naja wer es mag... bemalen... pff ich hasse kunst
> 
> 
> ...




ahhh so geht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dankeschön wusst ich gar nid


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Wenn du mir erklärst wie das funktionieren soll o_O
> 2. naja wer es mag... bemalen... pff ich hasse kunst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. Ganz einfach, bei jedem Beitrag den du zitieren willst auf  den Zitierenbutton klicken (färbt sich rot nach dem drücken)  und dann unten an der Ende der Seite auf Antworten klicken (nicht bei einem Post von einem User)    Fertich

2. Die Kunst interessiert mich eher weniger.. aber die Zunge...    Ähm ja anderes Thema


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sucht euch mal n thema. ihr spammt ja nur dreck zusammen^^



haben doch nen thema "was habt ihr an ostern gemacht" .. tse


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ahhh so geht das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dachte erst schon welchen zusammenhang diese nachrichten haben^^


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ahhh so geht das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ahja... o_O


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Wenn du mir erklärst wie das funktionieren soll o_O
> 2. naja wer es mag... bemalen... pff ich hasse kunst
> 
> 
> ...



als ob es um kunst geht ..


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> 1. Ganz einfach, bei jedem Beitrag den du zitieren willst auf  den Zitierenbutton klicken (färbt sich rot nach dem drücken)  und dann unten an der Ende der Seite auf Antworten klicken (nicht bei einem Post von einem User)    Fertich
> 
> 2. Die Kunst interessiert mich eher weniger.. aber die Zunge...    Ähm ja anderes Thema


1. hab ich gemacht,mir wird kein quote angezeigt wenn ich dann ne naricht schreiben will o_O
2. Joa mag sein,trotzdem ist Kunst doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ahja... o_O



jo hab den knopf noch nie benutz gehabt .. hmm


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ahja... o_O


auch net oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> als ob es um kunst geht ..




Genau... es geht viel mehr um Zungen <3


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

hrr hrr jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und von mir aus könnt man mir damit den ganzen körper bemahlen solang es abwaschbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. April 2009)

Da ist man mal fünf Minuten weg und hier werden perverse Spielchen ausgepackt Oo


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Da ist man mal fünf Minuten weg und hier werden perverse Spielchen ausgepackt Oo


das waren aber mehr als 5 minuten


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hrr hrr jap
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann ist es ja doof wenn es abwaschbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hrr hrr jap
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


auch von einem schwulen?
mit der zunge?^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Da ist man mal fünf Minuten weg und hier werden perverse Spielchen ausgepackt Oo



wenn das 5min sind will ich 5min im paradies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so an die 40min wiso nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hay selor


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. hab ich gemacht,mir wird kein quote angezeigt wenn ich dann ne naricht schreiben will o_O




Den Button  Antworten neben "'Neues Thema"   und *nicht*   "Fix Antwort"


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> auch von einem schwulen?
> mit der zunge?^^


herrgott nein ...


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann ist es ja doof wenn es abwaschbar ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne danke will nicht grün blau angemahlt sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ganz so krank bin ich dann auch nid .. wobei nid so viel fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

von deiner oma?


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Den Button  Antworten neben "'Neues Thema"   und *nicht*   "Fix Antwort"


Hab ich und zuvor 2 Beiträge mit diesen zitieren button aktiviert es ging nicht


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

von einer normalen schönen frau aka freundin ..
lass mich nid von fremden anfassen tse..

und oma igit ..du bist krank frau in der box !


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne danke will nicht grün blau angemahlt sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Kronas schrieb:


> von deiner oma?



Hmm jetzt gehts,opera hatte einen Fehler beim laden


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Re

Sorry Razyl, war vorher *bisschen* schlecht drauf..

Mein Frisör hat meine Haare total verhunzt für 30€ !


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> von einer normalen schönen frau aka freundin ..
> lass mich nid von fremden anfassen tse..
> 
> und oma igit ..du bist krank frau in der box !


die in der box is zu jung für frau nenn sie mädchen oder sonstwas^^

und bei ner profi massage wirste ja auch von fremden angefasst^^


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> von einer normalen schönen frau aka freundin ..
> lass mich nid von fremden anfassen tse..
> 
> und oma igit ..du bist krank frau in der box !


Hey einige leute gibt es sicherlich die auf ältere Frauen stehen o_O


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

du zahlst dem geld das er deine haare kaput macht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm jetzt gehts,*opera* hatte einen Fehler beim laden



ZOMFG !!

iiiiiiih  Opera-User!!  Hinfort !


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die in der box is zu jung für frau nenn sie mädchen oder sonstwas^^
> 
> und bei ner profi massage wirste ja auch von fremden angefasst^^



Ich glaub bei professionellem Bodypainting auf Wettbewerben wird man auch genug von Schwulen angefasst


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Re
> 
> Sorry Razyl, war vorher *bisschen* schlecht drauf..
> 
> Mein Frisör hat meine Haare total verhunzt für 30&#8364; !


Wb,ok o_O verklag deinen Frisör



Kronas schrieb:


> die in der box is zu jung für frau nenn sie mädchen oder sonstwas^^
> 
> und bei ner profi massage wirste ja auch von fremden angefasst^^


Emo Mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die in der box is zu jung für frau nenn sie mädchen oder sonstwas^^
> 
> und bei ner profi massage wirste ja auch von fremden angefasst^^



aber nid mit der zunge .. und bisher waren das nur schöne frauen .. ok wurd auch erst 3ma "profi" massiert und alle 3ma in thailand ... und nein ich rede nicht von sex ..


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> ZOMFG !!
> 
> iiiiiiih  Opera-User!!  Hinfort !


Opera ftw,ihc mag firefox seit 3.0 nicht mehr


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das waren aber mehr als 5 minuten





Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn das 5min sind will ich 5min im paradies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sprichwörtliche fünf minuten ihr Pappenheimer...


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aber nid mit der zunge .. und bisher waren das nur schöne frauen .. ok wurd auch erst 3ma "profi" massiert und alle 3ma in thailand ... und nein ich rede nicht von sex ..


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer brauch auch profimassage


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hey einige leute gibt es sicherlich die auf ältere Frauen stehen o_O



echt .. alles was 5 jahre drüber ist ok aber hallo oma? die ist locker 4-5ma so alt wie ich .. i mean Wat The Fuck...
aber es gibt wirklich kranke menschen oO


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du zahlst dem geld das er deine haare kaput macht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du weisst doch was ich mein..

Bei mir stehen die Haare überall schief raus, der hat sie total verklebt mir irgendeinem Zeug und darüber hinaus hab ich jetzt schief gefärbte Streifen am Kopf..

OPRAH!


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aber nid mit der zunge .. und bisher waren das nur schöne frauen .. ok wurd auch erst 3ma "profi" massiert und alle 3ma in thailand ... und nein ich rede nicht von sex ..


thailand rofl

@razyl nee nich emo da sind die haare IM gesicht^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Wer brauch auch profimassage



da hast auch wieder recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausserdem tu ich lieber massieren und werd danach auch massiert als dafür zu zahlen und nur da zu liegen(und nein auch hier keine omas ..)


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> thailand rofl
> 
> @razyl nee nich emo da sind die haare IM gesicht^^


Na und? trotzdem Emo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> thailand rofl
> 
> @razyl nee nich emo da sind die haare IM gesicht^^



Hast da eine STrähne übersehen?


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hast da eine STrähne übersehen?


omfg
afk paint


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> thailand rofl
> 
> @razyl nee nich emo da sind die haare IM gesicht^^



was ist damit? schönes land
ist warm
kann man tauchen gehen
hats viele dvd's zum kaufen für den preis der cd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


u.s.w


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> echt .. alles was 5 jahre drüber ist ok aber hallo oma? die ist locker 4-5ma so alt wie ich .. i mean Wat The Fuck...
> aber es gibt wirklich kranke menschen oO


Jap echt. Und ja es gibt genug kranke Menschen...



Minastirit schrieb:


> da hast auch wieder recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lass dich lieber von deiner Freundin massieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist lustiger


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2009)

_hammer- hammerhart / deine mama hat n bart_

ich werd den ohrwurm nich mehr los. blöder kanji^^


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Bela B. steht auf Omas!



Razyl schrieb:


> lass dich lieber von deiner Freundin massieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und zweideutig.

Ich find Pedos viel schlimmer..


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Du weisst doch was ich mein..
> 
> Bei mir stehen die Haare überall schief raus, der hat sie total verklebt mir irgendeinem Zeug und darüber hinaus hab ich jetzt schief gefärbte Streifen am Kopf..
> 
> OPRAH!



dann tu die haare waschen dann stehen sie nimmer raus und hat auch kein verklebtes zeug (was sich meistens haarsprai nennt ..)
streifen am kopf .. ahja '^^ nc


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Bela B. steht auf Omas!


wundert mich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da hast auch wieder recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Razyl schrieb:


> lass dich lieber von deiner Freundin massieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lies mal den part 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dann tu die haare waschen dann stehen sie nimmer raus und hat auch kein verklebtes zeug (was sich meistens haarsprai nennt ..)
> streifen am kopf .. ahja '^^ nc



Ich mein mit raustehen, dass die Haare teilweise viel länger sind als Andere und Strähnchen rausstehen.
Bin eh schon am Rauskämmen.. Ist kein haarspray sondern eher superkleber


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich find Pedos viel schlimmer..



ist beides schlimm
pedos sind schlimmer ja .. ich mein die oma wirds vermutlich freuen ..
das 10 järige mädchen/junge wohl kaum ..


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lies mal den part
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann ja auch sein das du wen anders massierst und dich von der Person dann massieren lässt - nicht zwingend die Freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich mein mit raustehen, dass die Haare teilweise viel länger sind als Andere und Strähnchen rausstehen.
> Bin eh schon am Rauskämmen.. Ist kein haarspray sondern eher superkleber


sicher, dass du nicht zum handwerker bist?

btw bekomme die strähne net weg is zu nah an der augenbraue^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich mein mit raustehen, dass die Haare teilweise viel länger sind als Andere und Strähnchen rausstehen.
> Bin eh schon am Rauskämmen.. Ist kein haarspray sondern eher superkleber



hmm was war das denn für nen depp? ich mein muss schwer sein alle haare gleich lang zu schneiden .. schafft sogar meine mutter locker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ist beides schlimm



Glaubst du, alte Frauen wollen keinen Sex mehr haben?


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> _hammer- hammerhart / deine mama hat n bart_
> 
> ich werd den ohrwurm nich mehr los. blöder kanji^^



post ma find das lied nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm was war das denn für nen depp? ich mein muss schwer sein alle haare gleich lang zu schneiden .. schafft sogar meine mutter locker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gute idee!
Zum Glück hab ich morgen noch frei..

Vielleicht färb ich mir die Haare auch noch eintönig.. Sieht echt scheiße aus >.>


----------



## Chronozzz (13. April 2009)

also ... ich gucke Brazil den SF - Film. Meine Freundin sitzt aufm Balkon und raucht und telefoniert...und ich geh jetzt gleich ins AH.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Glaubst du, alte Frauen wollen keinen Sex mehr haben?


wenn du mit 80 mit krebs im krankenhaus an den maschinen liegst... hmm iwie kein bock mehr auf sex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Glaubst du, alte Frauen wollen keinen Sex mehr haben?



bei dem find ich die menschen die das wollen trozdem schlimm.
ich mein was ist so falsch daran mit etwa gleich altrigen den tag zu verbringen wiso mit leuten die wenn du so alt bist spätestens im grab liegen -.- ich kapier das nid


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenn du mit 80 mit krebs im krankenhaus an den maschinen liegst... hmm iwie kein bock mehr auf sex
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meine Oma ist mit 85 noch Joggen gegangen..



Minastirit schrieb:


> bei dem find ich die menschen die das wollen trozdem schlimm.
> ich mein was ist so falsch daran mit etwa gleich altrigen den tag zu verbringen wiso mit leuten die wenn du so alt bist spätestens im grab liegen -.- ich kapier das nid



Vielleicht wollen die einfach Frauen mit Erfahrung?
Oder Krampfadern zählen oder sonst was ^^
Vielleicht auch ein Jugendtrauma, wenn die Oma früh gestorben ist..
Oder Enttäuschungen durch Gleichaltrige Frauen


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich find Pedos viel schlimmer..


?????..,,-~?????~-,,
????..,-???? ; ; ;,,---,,_ ; ;??-,???????..,,,---,,
????.,? ; ; ;,-? , , , , , ?-, ; ;?-,,,,---~~????~--,,,_?..,,-~?? ; ; ; ;;?-,
????.| ; ; ;,? , , , _,,-~?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ??~???-,, ,,-~?? , , ?, ;?,
????.?, ; ; ?-, ,-~?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;??-, , , , , ,? ; |
??????, ; ;,?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?-, , ,-? ;,-?
?????.,?-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;??-? ;,,-?
????..,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;_ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?-,?
????,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-??: : ??-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; _ ; ; ; ; ;?,
???..,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;| : : : : : ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-??: ??-, ; ; ;?,
???.,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?-,: : ,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | : : : : : ; ; ; ; ; '
???,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?-,, : :,-? ; ; ; ; '
??..,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-~?? , , , , ,,,-~~-, , , , _ ; ; ;?? ; ; ; ; ; '
..??,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,? , , , , , , ,( : : : : , , , ,??-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; '
?.,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?, , , , , , , , ,?~---~?? , , , , , ,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?,
??.,-?? ; , ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ??~-,,,,--~~????~-,, , ,,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?,
?.,-??-~??,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; | . . . . . . ,?; ,?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; , ; ?-,
?.,? ; ;,-, ; ;, ; ; ;, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?, ; ;?, . . . . .,? ;,? ; ; ; ;, ; ; ;,?-, ; ;,? ??~--???
?,?-~? ,-?-~?? ?, ,-? ?, ,,- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?, ; ; ?~-,,,-?? ; ,? ; ; ; ; ?, ;,-?? ; ?, ,-?,
?.,-?? ; ; ; ; ; ?? ; ; ;?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ??-,,_ ; ; ; _,-? ; ; ; ; ; ;?-?? ; ; ; ?? ; ;?-,
??..,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;??-,
??,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?-,
?..,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|..?-,_ ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ?,
?.,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,?.?,-~? ; ; ; ; ; ,?
?,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?~-,,,,,--~~????~-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,??..,-~?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-
?| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,??,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-?
??, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,??.?, ; ; ; ; _,,-??
?.?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,?.??~~??
?..??-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;_,,-?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-?
???~-,,_ ; ; ; ; ,,,-~?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-?
?..| ; ; ;???? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-?
?..?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-?
??| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|
???, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ~-,,_ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?,
??.?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-??.??-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?,
???..,? ?- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-???.?-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?,
?.,? ; ;? ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-????.?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?,
???,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-???????-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |
??..,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-????????, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |
??..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,???????,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,?
??..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ,??????..,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,??
??..| ; ; ; ; ; ;,??????.,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-?
??..???, , ; , ;,??????.,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-?
??,,?,,?,??|?????.| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?--,,
??.????????..?-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;??~,,
???????????-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;??~-,,
????????????..??-, ; ; ; ; ; ,,_ ; ;?-,??-,
???????????..?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ?-,__,--.
?????????????-, ; ; ;,,-~??? , ,|, |
?????????????~-??_ , , ,,?,_/--???


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

huhu leute


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Gute idee!
> Zum Glück hab ich morgen noch frei..
> 
> Vielleicht färb ich mir die Haare auch noch eintönig.. Sieht echt scheiße aus >.>



mach se pink und nimm haarschneidmaschiene und mach idr nen 4cm schnitt oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann schauts zwar öde aus aber das bekommst locker selber hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Chronozzz schrieb:


> also ... ich gucke Brazil den SF - Film. Meine Freundin sitzt aufm Balkon und raucht und telefoniert...und ich geh jetzt gleich ins AH.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTq4SgE218A


Irgendwie passt das Video verdammt oft...


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenn du mit 80 mit krebs im krankenhaus an den maschinen liegst... hmm iwie kein bock mehr auf sex
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kurz bevor du stirbst... warum nicht?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

**** doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Meine Oma ist mit 85 noch Joggen gegangen..


dann war die aber auch gesund^^


----------



## Lillyan (13. April 2009)

Themenwechsel!


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> huhu leute


hay

und @trolly
pedobär ist cool
und post das lied ma ..


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTq4SgE218A
> 
> 
> Irgendwie passt das Video verdammt oft...


nurn bissl


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mach se pink und nimm haarschneidmaschiene und mach idr nen 4cm schnitt oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Von ~20 cm auf 4 cm und dann noch pink?! xD

MAAAMIII


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann ja auch sein das du wen anders massierst und dich von der Person dann massieren lässt - nicht zwingend die Freundin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ehm ja klar .. ich frag leute auf der strasse hey du schaust ganz ok aus
lust zu mir nach hause zu kommen und mich zu massieren? ich tu ich dafür auch .. ehm ja ..


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Von ~20 cm auf 4 cm und dann noch pink?! xD
> 
> MAAAMIII



das mit pink war nen scherz^^
hmm ich hab immer kurze haare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mag lange einfach nid da bekomm ich immer zu warm


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

wtf ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ehm ja klar .. ich frag leute auf der strasse hey du schaust ganz ok aus
> lust zu mir nach hause zu kommen und mich zu massieren? ich tu ich dafür auch .. ehm ja ..


klar mach ich jeden tag


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm ich hab immer kurze haare
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach Quatsch
Man muss halt öfter waschen, dafür braucht man kein Gel oder Sonstigen Kram ums einigermassen gut aussehen zu lassen


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Themenwechsel!



Wenn du schon Themenwechsel schreist, musst du auch ein neues Thema in die Runde bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Themenwechsel!


Jawohl Frau Lilly!

@ Raheema: guten abend


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

richtig Brik 

aso wusstet ihr shco ndas Birk ein WoW suchti ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Wieso sollten wir das Thema wechseln?
Wir unterhalten uns doch gut



Raheema schrieb:


> richtig Brik
> 
> aso wusstet ihr shco ndas Birk ein WoW suchti ist?
> 
> ...



Ja..


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wenn du schon Themenwechsel schreist, musst du auch ein neues Thema in die Runde bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wo war denn der post? garnet gesehen^^


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> richtig Brik
> 
> aso wusstet ihr shco ndas Birk ein WoW suchti ist?
> 
> ...



Das wissen hier wohl schon alle o_O


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Dass wissen hier wohl schon alle o_O


und raheema klingt voll schwul


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wo war denn der post? garnet gesehen^^



Letzter Post auf der vorherigen Seite


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Letzter Post auf der vorherigen Seite


oh^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

bei seinem ava ja wohl klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber sind doch die meisten bisle
*giev uludar plx ololo*


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

du bist blöd Kronas 
was kann ich dafür wenn ich zu blöde und meinen acc zu erstellen? bähh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



und auserdem sind schwule leute auch nur menschen oder? oder würde ich dich auslachen wenn du ein 3fach vertreden arm hast??? JAAA (naja eigentlich shcon aber egal !!! )


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Ich hab leider einen DK anstatt meines Hexers gelevelt..
Tja..
hab dann keinen Raid mehr bekommen und mein Hexer steht nu mit grünen Questitems da :s

WoW ähnelt dem Musikbusiness sehr stark

Ich glaub nicht, dass hier irgendjemand wirklich etwas gegen Schwule hat..
Schließlich mag auch jeder Lesben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aber sind doch die meisten bisle
> *giev uludar plx ololo*



Hey, DAS bin ich nicht oO

Ich bin eher so "gief 3.1 damit ich endlich Speccs wechseln kann wies mir passt und das neue Fest und die neuen Dailys werden auch voll imba sein"  drauf


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> du bist blöd Kronas
> was kann ich dafür wenn ich zu blöde und meinen acc zu erstellen? bähh
> 
> 
> ...


du bist auch blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vertreden is im übrigen kein wort


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

neue fest? eier sammeln najo ^^ hab alle 100 von buffed reicht (und ja war arge 10min arbeit!)
specs ui ja
pve und pvp spec gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> neue fest? eier sammeln najo ^^ hab alle 100 von buffed reicht (und ja war arge 10min arbeit!)
> specs ui ja
> pve und pvp spec gogo
> 
> ...


Ach aufeinmal doch eier gesammelt? ....


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Apropros WoW... wenn der neue Patch rauskommt bin ich mal sicher so 2, 3 Wochen nicht mehr hier anzutreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> neue fest? eier sammeln najo ^^ hab alle 100 von buffed reicht (und ja war arge 10min arbeit!)
> specs ui ja
> pve und pvp spec gogo
> 
> ...


brauche 100 wow eier für das haustierchen 
mehr will ich nich *sammler*


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich hab leider einen DK anstatt meines Hexers gelevelt..
> Tja..
> hab dann keinen Raid mehr bekommen und mein Hexer steht nu mit grünen Questitems da :s
> 
> ...


halte dich von nadeln fern. deine seifenblase könnte platzen


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> halte dich von nadeln fern. deine seifenblase könnte platzen



Äh.. Ja


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du bist auch blöd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




egal ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

Guck, wie es schwebt, konfetti pflastert unseren weg, wir werfens kiloweise rum...

abend


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Guck, wie es schwebt, konfetti pflastert unseren weg, wir werfens kiloweise rum...
> 
> abend



Äh.. jaa

MÖÖP! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Guck, wie es schwebt, konfetti pflastert unseren weg, wir werfens kiloweise rum...
> 
> abend


die sig is blöd^^


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Guck, wie es schwebt, konfetti pflastert unseren weg, wir werfens kiloweise rum...
> 
> abend




Es war/ist Ostern... nicht Fasching oO


trotzdem abend Brille


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> halte dich von nadeln fern. deine seifenblase könnte platzen



POST MIR LIEBER MAL DAS LIED -.-
das klingt irgendwie gut aber nein du postet ja nur weis heisst und google spuck nix nützliches aus


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> die sig is blöd^^


tja, passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

wtf brille osnst alles gut ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> wtf brille osnst alles gut ?


jap, passt alles^^


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> POST MIR LIEBER MAL DAS LIED -.-
> das klingt irgendwie gut aber nein du postet ja nur weis heisst und google spuck nix nützliches aus


ich glaub ich schick dir gleich ne pm. find nix bei yt^^


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

okay das ist schön ^^ 
und habt ihr stern gut überstanden?


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Guck, wie es schwebt, konfetti pflastert unseren weg, wir werfens kiloweise rum...
> 
> abend



tachwohl
aber eier schweben nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich glaub ich schick dir gleich ne pm. find nix bei yt^^



ich eben auch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ist ja mein prob


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jap, passt alles^^


mein internet ist weg
hilfe


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aber eier schweben nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo lebst du denn?
hinterm Mond schweben Eier schon


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Äh.. jaa
> 
> MÖÖP!
> 
> ...





Lillyan schrieb:


> Also nochmal: Hört auf mit diesen "/push" und "möp"-Posts... sonst werde ich wirklich ungemütlich. Unterhaltungen sind in Ordnung (da sind auch maaaaaal ein-Wort-Antworten in Ordnung), aber sinnloser Spam wird verwarnt und mit Ban bestraft.






!    Pass dir besser auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich eben auch nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was fürn lied? oO
bei youtube gibts doch alles, sogar fascho donald duck... :S


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mein internet ist weg
> hilfe


und wiso bist du noch da?
folge deinem internet ..


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Apropros WoW... wenn der neue Patch rauskommt bin ich mal sicher so 2, 3 Wochen nicht mehr hier anzutreffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bist du den ganzen tag in ulduar und aufm argentumturnier oder wat? o.O


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

wtf jaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich eben auch nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


versuchs mal auf yp mv und cf


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> !    Pass dir besser auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub, Lillyan meint 1-Wort Posts..


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bist du den ganzen tag in ulduar und aufm argentumturnier oder wat? o.O


ich bin dann erstma weinen, weil in der arena statt dk/pala wieder mehr dudus anzutrefen sind :<


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich glaub, Lillyan meint 1-Wort Posts..


bei lilly weiß man nie
wurde nur 2 mal gewarnt bevor ich gebannt wurde
völlig unerwartet!


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was fürn lied? oO
> bei youtube gibts doch alles, sogar fascho donald duck... :S



wirklich alles gibts aber doch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


patent ochsner z.b. nur live mit ultra bullshit quali ^^


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Brille? Komm lieber ICQ on und nicht hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

dumdidumdidumd ich spame gerne habe ich das schon gesagt?


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bist du den ganzen tag in ulduar und aufm argentumturnier oder wat? o.O



Jein

Ich bin den ganzen Tag am Event machen (da kommen demnächst 2 Events *direkt* hintereinander) + Argentumtunier..  da ist keine Zeit mehr zum posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Ulduar hab ich aber nicht wirklich need 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille? Komm lieber ICQ on und nicht hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


icq spackt bei mir rum :<



Raheema schrieb:


> dumdidumdidumd ich spame gerne habe ich das schon gesagt?



und mods bannen gerne :S


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was fürn lied? oO
> bei youtube gibts doch alles, sogar fascho donald duck... :S


kaos kanji -schattenboxen


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin dann erstma weinen, weil in der arena statt dk/pala wieder mehr dudus anzutrefen sind :<



druiden töt ich leichter als palas .. sofern find ich das ganz doll

ich werd dann aber uludar sein d.h. ab 23 uhr ca wieder hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin dann erstma weinen, weil in der arena statt dk/pala wieder mehr dudus anzutrefen sind :<


ich weiß net was ich von meinen 75 k ehrepunkten holen soll......


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich glaub, Lillyan meint 1-Wort Posts..


deins war auch nicht besser... es war auch nur 1 wort,wenn man MÖÖÖÖP als wort sieht... also sei vorsichtig,sonst haste bald ne schreibsperre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> dumdidumdidumd ich spame gerne habe ich das schon gesagt?


nein hast du noch nicht mein allerliebster user


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Jein
> 
> Ich bin den ganzen Tag am Event machen (da kommen demnächst 2 Events *direkt* hintereinander) + Argentumtunier..  da ist keine Zeit mehr zum posten
> 
> ...



welche 2 denn?


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> icq spackt bei mir rum :<


Schnell ne neuinstallation drüber o_O


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und mods bannen gerne :S




jetzt hast du mir angst gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> deins war auch nicht besser... es war auch nur 1 wort,wenn man MÖÖÖÖP als wort sieht... also sei vorsichtig,sonst haste bald ne schreibsperre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war 3-Wort-post


Edit: Nur 3 Wörter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> toll
> 
> 
> uninteressant
> ...


Sagmal... irgendwie hats gestern Brille mit seinen Kommentar gut getroffen...
lass ihn doch in ruhe,du musst hier nicht jeden blöd anmachen


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> druiden töt ich leichter als palas .. sofern find ich das ganz doll
> 
> ich werd dann aber uludar sein d.h. ab 23 uhr ca wieder hier
> 
> ...


für retri/frostmage sind palas einfacher... :>


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> welche 2 denn?




Osterevent + Kinderwoche überschneiden sich... voller Terminkalender für nen Suchti wie mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

ach nur lillyan bannt gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


solange du lieb bist passiert auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Was war 3-Wort-post
> 
> 
> Edit: Nur 3 Wörter!
> ...





Spectrales schrieb:


> Äh.. jaa
> 
> MÖÖP!
> 
> ...



Äh = wort? glaube nicht
ja= eins
MÖÖP = naja wohl kaum ein Wort

...


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagmal... irgendwie hats gestern Brille mit seinen Kommentar gut getroffen...
> lass ihn doch in ruhe,du musst hier nicht jeden blöd anmachen


der post ist fake hab ich nie gesagt!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach nur lillyan bannt gern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und was ist mit carcha? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kronas schrieb:


> der post ist fake hab ich nie gesagt!!


tja, nur leider hat razyl schon zitiert gehabt.. und mods können sich den post in all seiner nacktheit ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Osterevent + Kinderwoche überschneiden sich... voller Terminkalender für nen Suchti wie mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tse nebenbei kurz machen den mist ;P
sobald braufest kommt also wenns fertig ist hab ich meinen drachen ;D


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Osterevent + Kinderwoche überschneiden sich... voller Terminkalender für nen Suchti wie mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du brauchst doch täglich maximal eine Stunde für sowas..


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und was ist mit carcha?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der tut dich verwarnen weil du doofe sprüche machst :<


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und was ist mit carcha?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hat seinen Bannhammer verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach nur lillyan bannt gern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Lilly is böse das wusste ich shcon immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Äh = wort? glaube nicht
> ja= eins
> MÖÖP = naja wohl kaum ein Wort
> 
> ...



Lass mich raten, du hast mich reportet?
Rofl


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2009)

<3333333333333

muss ich unbedingt geld für über behalten^^


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Du brauchst doch täglich maximal eine Stunde für sowas..



Ich häng mich aber gern rein und machs am Stück :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, du hast mich reportet?
> Rofl


sie haben soeben eine gelbe gummiente gewonnen.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Lilly is böse das wusste ich shcon immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


neeein lilly ist herzallerliebst!
solange bis du sie reizt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

wiso zum henker ist das pink ..


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso zum henker ist das pink ..


weil trolli das so eingestellt hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Lilly is böse das wusste ich shcon immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein lilly ist lieb,sie kann nur böse sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spectrales schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, du hast mich reportet?
> Rofl


Nö,kann ich aber gerne...


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso zum henker ist das pink ..


weils von mir kommt


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> neeein lilly ist herzallerliebst!
> solange bis du sie reizt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




* lieb pfeif*


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso zum henker ist das pink ..


was is pink


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was is pink


der youtube link von trolli


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> weil trolli das so eingestellt hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wusste da ist wat komisch xD


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> neeein lilly ist herzallerliebst!
> solange bis du sie reizt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Damit ist alles gesagt.



Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso zum henker ist das pink ..



Das ist irgendein komischer Befehl im Youtubetag.. das sind Mainstreamnachmacher hier im Thread!


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wusste da ist wat komisch xD


beim link oder bei trolli?
oder bei beiden? :S


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> beim link oder bei trolli?
> oder bei beiden? :S


Bei beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja gut... du bist auch komisch^^


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

is eigentlich wer im IRC?


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> is eigentlich wer im IRC?


nö... aber gute idee, bin gleich ma da


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> beim link oder bei trolli?
> oder bei beiden? :S


both

hab btw pinke chucks <333


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> is eigentlich wer im IRC?


nein mein herzallerliebster user den ich so interessant finde *grummel*


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> is eigentlich wer im IRC?


ja ich bin dort jeden tag,wenn ich zuhause bin


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hab btw pinke chucks <333


wundert mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> ja ich bin dort jeden tag,wenn ich zuhause bin


also 24/7


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nein mein herzallerliebster user den ich so interessant finde *grummel*



pwned!



Ne ich mag IRCs nicht..


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nein mein herzallerliebster user den ich so interessant finde *grummel*




Kronas ist fies


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

z0r.de is down omfg


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> also 24/7


Nope,war heute auch mal kurzzeitig weg,morgen bin ich sogar bis 20.00 uhr weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> z0r.de is down omfg


och du armer, ich leide mit dir... Q_Q


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> z0r.de is down omfg



NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN jetzt geht die Welt unter!!!!!111einseinself






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so what?


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> och du armer, ich leide mit dir... Q_Q


wollte grade einen schönen posten *wein*


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> so what?


----------



## Lillyan (13. April 2009)

Ich bin gerne böse und gemein, wenn sich dann alle halbwegs an die Regeln halten :>


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;/&§/(&)/&&"%§"&§%&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
omfg meine tasta is im arsch

edit: FIRST NACH LILLY *freu*


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nope,war heute auch mal kurzzeitig weg,morgen bin ich sogar bis 20.00 uhr weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hey hey welche wunder welch wuneder


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

eines der wenigen lieder von pink die ich gut find ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> so what?


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bin gerne böse und gemein, wenn sich dann alle halbwegs an die Regeln halten :>


Ich halte mich IMMER an die regelN *hust* *hust* boah was ein husten -.-

@ Minas: Sober ist auch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bin gerne böse und gemein, wenn sich dann alle halbwegs an die Regeln halten :>



auch ja 
schlag mich
kratz mich
beiss mich 
gib mir tiernahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ehm war mehr als ein 1 post spam ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gib mir tiernahmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du ameisenbär! oO


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> hey hey welche wunder welch wuneder


Wieso wunder? o_O
Ich war schon mehrmals nicht hier,und morgen bin ich mit meiner Freundin weg o_O


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> auch ja
> schlag mich
> kratz mich
> beiss mich
> ...


schmetterling


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ders n1 *lach*


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schlag mich
> kratz mich
> beiss mich
> gib mir tiernahmen


jaa mich auch!


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

wtf brille was ist das?


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das lied geht ab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> auch ja
> schlag mich
> kratz mich
> beiss mich
> ...



Magst du Kuhnamen?
Betti!


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso wunder? o_O
> Ich war schon mehrmals nicht hier,und morgen bin ich mit meiner Freundin weg o_O



sagte dir schonma du sollst deine oma nid so nennen ...


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

tonja


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Magst du Kuhnamen?
> Betti!



find die hunternamen besser
himmbär
hubschrau bär
killer kitty 
und co 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sagte dir schonma du sollst deine oma nid so nennen ...


-.-
die sind wesentlich besser aus als deine Oma da...


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sagte dir schonma du sollst deine oma nid so nennen ...


AHAHAHA herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> tonja


1 wort post omfg
/report


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 1 wort post omfg
> /report


Tu das mal...


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> -.-
> die sind wesentlich besser aus als deine Oma da...



mehr als eine? 
und sagte nie deine oma sei nid besser als meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hf dabei


----------



## riesentrolli (14. April 2009)

erzählt mär mehr von oich, maine nachtschwärma schäfchen


----------



## Huntermoon (14. April 2009)

Re
Und Nacht...


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mehr als eine?
> und sagte nie deine oma sei nid besser als meine
> 
> 
> ...


oh gott geh s**** -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> erzählt mär mehr von oich, maine nachtschwärma schäfchen




was soll man da erzählen... ich musste das grad ma wieder hören xD


----------



## Kronas (14. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> erzählt mär mehr von oich, maine nachtschwärma schäfchen


ich bin 10 und stelle nackphotos von mir online, die politiker geil machen


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

wb 
ich hasse kronas!


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was soll man da erzählen... ich musste das grad ma wieder hören xD


Du hörst echt jeden quatsch *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hörst echt jeden quatsch *g*


und so groß, groß, groß wie ne giraffe so hoch... oh oh oh


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Re



1 post ololo! 
lillian ! siste das!!!

@brille das lied ist ja doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> wb
> ich hasse kronas!


waruuum *wein*


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich bin 10 und stelle nackphotos von mir online, die politiker geil machen


die sind beschäftigt gründe gegen das zocken zu finden :<


----------



## Birk (14. April 2009)

Wie er editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich bin 10 und stelle nackphotos von mir online, die politiker geil machen


link?


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und so groß, groß, groß wie ne giraffe so hoch... oh oh oh


Oh gott geh weg -.- so ein beklopptes Lied


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> @brille das lied ist ja doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


is ja auch nich ernst gemeint von dem ... "ich komm mit nem tennisschläger, denn wir sind ghettokinder" ... rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein richtig doofes lied ist das: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiQQadbUV94


----------



## Kronas (14. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wie er editiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer editiert hier was


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> is ja auch nich ernst gemeint von dem ... "ich komm mit nem tennisschläger, denn wir sind ghettokinder" ... rofl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> is ja auch nich ernst gemeint von dem ... "ich komm mit nem tennisschläger, denn wir sind ghettokinder" ... rofl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das hier is dumm


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Nice song :>


----------



## Birk (14. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer editiert hier was




Huntermoon!   Folg dem Link zu seinem Post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Huntermoon!   Folg dem Link zu seinem Post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da sieht die sache schon ganz anders aus


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das hier is dumm



ganz so schlecht ist das auch nid ausser das es pink ist rundherum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ganz so schlecht ist das auch nid ausser das es pink ist rundherum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie geht das :X


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Mal sehen wann ich meinen Bildschirm mit dem handball treffe...


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

Kronas ärget mich immer ^^


----------



## Kronas (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann ich meinen Bildschirm mit dem handball treffe...


warum versuchst du das überhaupt?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann ich meinen Bildschirm mit dem handball treffe...


beim 11. mal werfen.
an der linken oberen bildschirmhälfte. der bildschirm wird schwanken aber nicht ganz umfallen!

sagt zumindest meine kristallkugel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wie geht das :X



bei youtube unter links
und dort persöndliche farbe wählen
also einbetten heisst der knopf rechts


----------



## Birk (14. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wie geht das :X



Fand du nicht auch noch mit dem Mist an o_O


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

der is toll


----------



## Kronas (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> beim 11. mal werfen.
> an der linken oberen bildschirmhälfte. der bildschirm wird schwanken aber nicht ganz umfallen!
> 
> sagt zumindest meine kristallkugel
> ...


also wenn ich nen ball gegen meinen flachbildschirm werfe ist der
A. im arsch
B. vom tisch gefallen

kenne zwar razyls wurftechnik net aber...



Raheema schrieb:


> Kronas ärget mich immer ^^


aber ich mag dich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *nicht!*


@über mir: das is müll!


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

weiß einer wie man Quicktime videos komplett speichert? Ich kanns zwar speichern aber er spuckt nur eine Fehlermeldung beim versuchten ansehen aus...


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> also wenn ich nen ball gegen meinen flachbildschirm werfe ist der
> A. im arsch
> B. vom tisch gefallen
> 
> kenne zwar razyls wurftechnik net aber...


sein bildschirm steht meinre kugelinfo nach vor einer wand, will heissen er knallt dagegen, fällt aber net


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum versuchst du das überhaupt?


Ich versuch es nicht,nur werf den ball an die Wand über meinen Bildschirm - mir ist halt langweilig o_O

@ brille:
nö,bin schon bei 30


----------



## riesentrolli (14. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> weiß einer wie man Quicktime videos komplett speichert? Ich kanns zwar speichern aber er spuckt nur eine Fehlermeldung beim versuchten ansehen aus...


woher willsten das laden?


----------



## Kronas (14. April 2009)

haha brille liegt falsch


muahah mit posts die seiten des nachtschwärmer überholt!


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

ich habe doch gesagt kronas ist doof!


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> haha brille liegt falsch


oh nein, wirklich? das kommt so... unerwartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> woher willsten das laden?



http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/startrek/index.html

Ich will die Videos (bzw. die International German Version von Trailer 3) speichern... ich kann zwar die Datei so aufrufen aber wenn ich dann per "Seite speichern" oder per 'Down them all' versuche die runterzuladen gibt es halt nur 91kb Dateien die nen Fehler ausspucken...


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oh nein, wirklich? das kommt so... unerwartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sche** kristallkugel würde ich mal sagen... warum kaufste auch so billigen mist?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sche** kristallkugel würde ich mal sagen... warum kaufste auch so billigen mist?


kaufen?
sie kam zu mir... sie wollte gefunden werden! O_O


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kaufen?
> sie kam zu mir... sie wollte gefunden werden! O_O


Nicht alles nutzen was einen vor die Füße fliegt...
Genauso wie mit Frauen


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

klar brilli klar


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kaufen?
> sie kam zu mir... sie wollte gefunden werden! O_O



finde den rest der kugeln und du kanst den drachen shen long beschwören ;P


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

woher kenn ich das nur ? hmm


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> finde den rest der kugeln und du kanst den drachen shen long beschwören ;P


jetzt wirds peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> finde den rest der kugeln und du kanst den drachen shen long beschwören ;P



Rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dachte eher an Palantire


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> finde den rest der kugeln und du kanst den drachen shen long beschwören ;P






Razyl schrieb:


> jetzt wirds peinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne, jetzt wirds mega oldsql 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/startrek/index.html
> 
> Ich will die Videos (bzw. die International German Version von Trailer 3) speichern... ich kann zwar die Datei so aufrufen aber wenn ich dann per "Seite speichern" oder per 'Down them all' versuche die runterzuladen gibt es halt nur 91kb Dateien die nen Fehler ausspucken...


anscheinend is apple pfiffig. mit quicktime pro könnte mans wohl speichern


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> anscheinend is apple pfiffig. mit quicktime pro könnte mans wohl speichern



Natürlich aber ich schmeiß denen kein geld in den rachen ^^


----------



## Spectrales (14. April 2009)

Ich spiel jetzt noch ne Runde Cod und bin dann im Schlafloch

N8 bis morgen


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> finde den rest der kugeln und du kanst den drachen shen long beschwören ;P




woher kenn ich das nur? 

ich glabe ich frage galileo


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich spiel jetzt noch ne Runde Cod und bin dann im Schlafloch
> 
> N8 bis morgen


schlafloch? lol^^
gn8


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich spiel jetzt noch ne Runde Cod und bin dann im *Schlafloch*
> 
> N8 bis morgen




Nacht^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

versteck dich nid zu tief in dem loch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

n8 
du meinst bis heute ^^


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> versteck dich nid zu tief in dem loch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Evtl. fällt er zu tief rein und er kommt nemmer raus


----------



## Birk (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Evtl. fällt er zu tief rein und er kommt nemmer raus




Wir könnens nur hoffen <3


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wir könnens nur hoffen <3


Wieso? der arme... nie wieder aus den Loch o-O


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

je nachdem was es für ein loch ist wärs doch schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Natürlich aber ich schmeiß denen kein geld in den rachen ^^


musste ja nich^^


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> je nachdem was es für ein loch ist wärs doch schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja... nachner zeit kommt das doof Minas...


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

jo was sollen wir denn machen?


----------



## Kronas (14. April 2009)

Re meine Freunde (außer raheema)


----------



## Birk (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> je nachdem was es für ein loch ist wärs doch schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zweideutigkeit  ftw!  <3

wb kronas


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

böse kronas -.-
ausedem hast du keine freunde


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> je nachdem was es für ein loch ist wärs doch schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo, aber im schlimmsten fall wärs eifnach nur kacke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Re meine Freunde


wb du ....^^


----------



## Kronas (14. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> böse kronas -.-
> ausedem hast du keine freunde


Bist nur neidisch weil du nicht mein Freund bist


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht ja süß aus^^


----------



## Birk (14. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> böse kronas -.-
> ausedem hast du *keine freunde*




Ich mag Kronas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber dich nicht o_O

Außerdem ist Kronas ein ER zomfg!


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Bist nur neidisch weil du nicht mein Freund bist




stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Sieht ja süß aus^^


Süße pussy


----------



## Birk (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Sieht ja süß aus^^




Da fehlt der Schriftzug  "i lol'd"

Faker!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fixed


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Da fehlt der Schriftzug  "i lol'd"
> 
> Faker!


hö? Wieso Faker`? Ich hab das eben so gefunden.


----------



## Birk (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> hö? Wieso Faker`? Ich hab das eben so gefunden.




Aber du bist verantwortlich für die Bilder, du die hier reinstellst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Aber du bist verantwortlich für die Bilder, du die hier reinstellst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Außerdem sieht das mit den Schriftzug blöde aus...


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

razyl the obama ist kein faker .. er verspricht nur sachen die er nid halten kann *g*

wie auch immer ich bin ma pennen gn8 und so @ alle die ich mag


----------



## Kronas (14. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Aber du bist verantwortlich für die Bilder, du die hier reinstellst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Echt ma


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> razyl the obama ist kein faker .. er verspricht nur sachen die er nid halten kann *g*


Ich bin nicht obama -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Oh man... ich hätte nicht gedacht das ich mich nochmal mit Wonne und Enthusiasmus in einen Spielzeugladen schmeiße um Actionfiguren zu kaufen...


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

jo ich geh auch pennen 
auch dir eine gute nacht Kronas!


----------



## Birk (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Außerdem sieht das mit den Schriftzug blöde aus...



Unwürdiger! Beschmutze nie wieder den Name von Ceiling Cat und den lolcats!


----------



## Yuukami (14. April 2009)

mhm  nacht xD


----------



## Kronas (14. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> jo ich geh auch pennen
> auch dir eine gute nacht Kronas!


dir






Nicht


----------



## Birk (14. April 2009)

gn8 Mina!  

@Selor:  gibts wieder irgendein Trekkiespielzeug in den Kinderläden?


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Herzlich Willkommen! Dein letzter Besuch: 1.01.1970, 02:33
Schlechter Aprilscherz von buffed?


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

dieser post war doof


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> gn8 Mina!
> 
> @Selor:  gibts wieder irgendein Trekkiespielzeug in den Kinderläden?



http://trekmovie.com/2009/04/13/playmates-...es-375-figures/

und das sind nur die 3,75'' Figuren... dazu noch die Spielsets... Roleplay Items und Vehicles...


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen! Dein letzter Besuch: 1.01.1970, 02:33
> Schlechter Aprilscherz von buffed?


Ich find den gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dir
> Nicht






Raheema schrieb:


> boah irgendwann wenn ich dich treffen dann aber ***************************************** zensiert
> 
> naja egal
> aber KRONAS IST KACEK!!!!!


meine fresse hört doch auf mit der kinderkacke und zwar beide... das is ja peinlich... -.-


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich find den gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kann gern nen screen machen, ist kein fake...


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> meine fresse hört doch auf mit der kinderkacke und zwar beide... das is ja peinlich... -.-


/sign
Sind wir denn hier im kindergarten?


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

dieser auch


----------



## Kronas (14. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Unwürdiger! Beschmutze nie wieder den Name von Ceiling Cat und den lolcats!


Kronascat is not amused


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

egal ich höre auf mit der kinder kace und kronas hoffentlich auch ! 


Ps. was habe ich eigentlich getan?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> egal ich höre auf mit der kinder kace und kronas hoffentlich auch !
> 
> 
> Ps. was habe ich eigentlich getan?


du bist auf den shice mit eingestiegen...


----------



## Birk (14. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Kronascat is not amused



<3 Ein Anhänger!

Raheema ab mit dir,  Kronas war länger hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

stimm kacke -.- 
egal post geedit


----------



## Kronas (14. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> egal ich höre auf mit der kinder kace und kronas hoffentlich auch !
> 
> 
> Ps. was habe ich eigentlich getan?


Ich hab zuerst aufgehört


----------



## Birk (14. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Ps. was habe ich eigentlich getan?



Du existierst.


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

ja und du doch auch!


----------



## Birk (14. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ja und du doch auch!



Aber ich darf existieren, das ist der Unterschied.   Oder, was sagst du, Kronas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

da drauf lass ich mich jetzt nicht ein egal 



/Sry Kronas


----------



## Kronas (14. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Aber ich darf existieren, das ist der Unterschied.   Oder, was sagst du, Kronas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es ist keine friedliche coexistenz mit raheema gewährleistet!


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Es ist keine friedliche coexistenz mit raheema gewährleistet!


du und birk ham vll probleme... wenn ihr ihn nur beleidigen könnt und nur unfreundlich seid, was macht ihr dann im nachtschwärmer? meine fresse is das kindisch, zu 2. seid ihr stark gegen raheema oder was? ihr seid ja sooo kewl... ich bin weg für heute ausm nachtschwärmer is ja lächerlich hier...


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

naja ich verkrümel mich dann mal im bett bevor ich nich getötet werde von birk weil ich auf dieser welt lebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (14. April 2009)

Jetzt da er weg ist (ist er?)  muss ich mir ein neues Opfer suchen, das ich anstänkern kann.  Meldet sich einer freiwillig?


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Boah Kronas, Birk und Raheema hört mal auf mit diesen kindergarten verhalten. Besprecht das per PN´s aber nicht hier. Vor mir aus trefft euch irgendwo und prügelt euch,aber lasst mal euren dummen streit aus den Nachtschwärmer raus. Besonders gilt das für Birk und Kronas!


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

JA ER!
und danke brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (14. April 2009)

Öhm, gehts euch noch gut? Niemand wir hier des Threads verwiesen, höchstens von einem Mod oder Admin.


----------



## Birk (14. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Öhm, gehts euch noch gut? Niemand wir hier des Threads verwiesen, höchstens von einem Mod oder Admin.



Hier wird ja niemand verwiesen, in Wirklichkeit haben wir uns alle ganz doll lieb.  Wir tun nur so als ob wir uns streiten.


----------



## Kronas (14. April 2009)

Jetzt wo raheema weg ist kann ich mich garnet entschuldigen :O


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

wie gesagt ich verkrümel mich dann ins bett bin Müde nacht euch 
und bitte Birk hör auf damit jeder darf auf dieser welt leben wer er is und wenn es dir nicht gefällt dann ist das dein problem und lasse das bitte nicht an mir oder irgendwen anders aus.

naja Gute nacht euch

wünscht euch 
Steffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Öhm, gehts euch noch gut? Niemand wir hier des Threads verwiesen, höchstens von einem Mod oder Admin.



Schau dir an was hier geschrieben wird, dann erübrigt sich die Frage ob es den Leuten hier gut geht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Jetzt wo raheema weg ist kann ich mich garnet entschuldigen :O





Raheema schrieb:


> da drauf lass ich mich jetzt nicht ein egal
> 
> 
> 
> /Sry Kronas


nach dem post da hattest du genug zeit kronas...

edit: gn8 raheema/steffen


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Hier wird ja niemand verwiesen, in Wirklichkeit haben wir uns alle ganz doll lieb.  Wir tun nur so als ob wir uns streiten.


Komm doch nicht mit der sch****. Ihr habt euch gestritten das ist Fakt.

@ Raheema: Nacht dir,schlaf gut


----------



## Lillyan (14. April 2009)

Egal, Bans sind raus. Wenn es der ein oder andere nicht lernt ist der Ban bald permanent.


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Egal, Bans sind raus. Wenn es der ein oder andere nicht lernt ist der Ban bald permanent.


Manche lernen es halt nie... oder wollen es gar nicht lernen :/


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Egal, Bans sind raus. Wenn es der ein oder andere nicht lernt ist der Ban bald permanent.


Btw: Ich hab keinen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Btw: Ich hab keinen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du warst soweit ich gesehen habe gegenüber Raheema nicht so unfair...


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du warst soweit ich gesehen habe gegenüber Raheema nicht so unfair...


Ich bin ja auch ein ganz braver.


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

so habe das mit Birk eben noc geklärt aber naja egal

so jetzt geh ich aber pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 NACHT!


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch ein ganz braver.


Manchmal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne im grunde bist du nett und nicht so gemein o_O


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Mir geht auch pennen... außerdem wird mir in meiner Uniform warm...


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Welche hübschen wurden denn gebannt?


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Welche hübschen wurden denn gebannt?


Birk & Kronas... kein wunder eigentlich...

@ Selor:
gute nacht - läufst du nur damit rum o_O


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Birk & Kronas... kein wunder eigentlich...


Also Birke hält es ja hier nicht so lange aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Selor:
> gute nacht - läufst du nur damit rum o_O



Bis zum start des Films, ja also noch knapp 23 Tage werde ich ausschließlich meine Uniform tragen.


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Also Birke hält es ja hier nicht so lange aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tjo... er lernt es halt nicht...


Selor schrieb:


> Bis zum start des Films, ja also noch knapp 23 Tage werde ich ausschließlich meine Uniform tragen.


Oha... viel spaß o_O


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oha... viel spaß o_O



Hab ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hab ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und jetzt husch ins Bett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Und jetzt husch ins Bett.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und du auch in dein bettchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und du auch in dein bettchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tabuno hat kein bett.
nur den boden und eine spongebob kuscheldecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und du auch in dein bettchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nee ist grad so gemütlich hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw: ich glaub es ist echt zeit das die ferien um sind...
das ich das mal sagen würde *hust*


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tabuno hat kein bett.
> nur den boden und eine spongebob kuscheldecke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hey nichts gegen Spongebobkuscheldecken !

@ tabuno:
nein kein Ferienende! böse aus!


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> btw: ich glaub es ist echt zeit das die ferien um sind...


nimm mal weniger von dem, was du nimmst oO


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nimm mal weniger von dem, was du nimmst oO


naja mir soll es recht sein jetzt sind die kinder endlich gebannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ja spongebobdecke ftw!


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nimm mal weniger von dem, was du nimmst oO


Jop,dann "wohnt" meine freundin nemmer bei mir,sondern wieder bei sich zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also Ferien für immer 

Aufeinmal so ruhig o_O


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Heuschnupfen suckt man.
Ich hasse den Sommer...


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Heuschnupfen suckt man.
> Ich hasse den Sommer...


Ich liebe den Sommer. Wärme,Freibäder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und SOMMERFERIEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Wenn da nicht diese dumme Pollenallergie wär...


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn da nicht diese dumme Pollenallergie wär...


augen tränen, nase läuft, sobald ich das fenster aufmache >.<


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> augen tränen, nase läuft, sobald ich das fenster aufmache >.<


Och ihr armen...
Ich leide mit euch (ja wirklich)...

Hmm ob ich übermorgen zum handballtraining gehe?.. hmm


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> augen tränen, nase läuft, halsschmerzen druck aufn ohren sobald ich das fenster aufmache >.<


So das sind meine Qualen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm ob ich übermorgen zum handballtraining gehe?.. hmm


jap, du wirst hingehen!


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jap, du wirst hingehen!


Woher weißten das?


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jap, du wirst hingehen!


Du hast ja diese Mottodinger als Signatur, machst du Grafik speichern unter.. oder wie?


----------



## Spectrales (14. April 2009)

Jetzt muss ich Obama Linkin park nennen 

Re


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Du hast ja diese Mottodinger als Signatur, machst du Grafik speichern unter.. oder wie?


nö
einfach beim motto rechtsklick, eigenschaften und dann bei sig bei bild einfügen die addy angeben? oO


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö
> einfach beim motto rechtsklick, igenschaften und dann bei sig bei bild einfügen die addy angeben? oO


ja in so nen sachen bin ich haltn kackboon... peinige mich!


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja in so nen sachen bin ich haltn kackboon... peinige mich!


*tabuno peinige*


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Man Razyl sind wir dumm ^^ geh mal auf Einstellungen dann sieht man seine email addy...
edit: darf ich dir nachmachen? @ brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (14. April 2009)

Omg ich brauch auch deine Signatur Brille

Evtl, als das offizielle Nachtschwärmer Logo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> edit: darf ich dir nachmachen? @ brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso nicht? Oo


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg ich brauch auch deine Signatur Brille
> 
> Evtl, als das offizielle Nachtschwärmer Logo
> 
> ...


Gute Idee und das haben dann alle Nachtschwärmer als Sig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (14. April 2009)

So.. bin wieder weg, Naruto kucken


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> So.. bin wieder weg, Naruto kucken


bye bye


Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg ich brauch auch deine Signatur Brille


is ja nicht "meine"  sondern von buffed... ich habs ja nur in der sig :S


----------



## Spectrales (14. April 2009)

Muss wohl doch da bleiben..

Musste grad feststellen, dass die Streams nicht unendlich lang gratis sind.. :s
Fuck Kommerz

@Tabuno: brauchst schon die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

lol ich bin wieder zu dumm...
failed tabu...
edit: Dynamische Seiten sind in 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol ich bin wieder zu dumm...
> failed tabu...


einfach wie wenn du bei antworten oben als möglichkeit dem dem smiley button "bild einfügen" hast :[ img ][ /img ]
natürlich die leerzeichen weglassen und zwischen die beiden sachen den link einfügen.


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Gute Idee und das haben dann alle Nachtschwärmer als Sig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhm nö,ich bleib bei meiner


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> edit: Dynamische Seiten sind in
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhm nö,ich bleib bei meiner



Langweiler!
Reicht 1x Linkin park nicht, linkin park?



Grüne schrieb:


> watsefugg?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> watsefugg?


lawl ich kriegs echt net hin
juhu doch geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke euch beiden


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Langweiler!
> Reicht 1x Linkin park nicht, linkin park?


Nö,reicht nicht.


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Gibts eigentlich eine Nachtschwärmer Gruppe?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> juhu doch geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das hat aber gedauert... *g* gz



Tabuno schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich eine Nachtschwärmer Gruppe?


als ich bis vor kurzem noch svz hatte gabs nen nachtschwärmer... da warn nur goths drin xDD


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das hat aber gedauert... *g* gz
> 
> 
> als ich bis vor kurzem noch svz hatte gabs nen nachtschwärmer... da warn nur goths drin xDD


haha ich bin da auch drin xD aber ich mein hier auf buffed und ty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> haha ich bin da auch drin xD


ROFL
ich war da nicht drin, die leute da warn mir zu hart...
gab aber noch genug andere harte gruppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 razyl erinnert sich bestimmt an en paar^^


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ROFL
> ich war da nicht drin, die leute da warn mir zu hart...
> gab aber noch genug andere harte gruppen
> 
> ...


na vorallem hab ich da mal nen beitrag gelesen um 19:50 ganz hart dacht ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich schreib da vlt auch nachher ma rein.. aber lasst mal eine nachtschwärmerbuffedgruppe gründen wo nur offiziell erkannte nachtschwärmer rein dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> na vorallem hab ich da mal nen beitrag gelesen um 19:50 ganz hart dacht ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


offiziell erkannt oder anerkannt? ^^

ansonsten: ich bin ma off für heute... noch tv schauen und dann vll pennen... bb^^


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> offiziell erkannt oder anerkannt? ^^


anerkannte natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


haha ich gründe jetzt eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die führung beschließt dann wer rein darf und wer nicht^^ nacht brille


----------



## Spectrales (14. April 2009)

Nacht (Klo-)Brille

Ich komm wohl in die Gruppe? :s


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Nacht (Klo-)Brille
> 
> Ich komm wohl in die Gruppe? :s


Ich glaub Obamalinkinpark what ever macht gerade eine...


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Nacht (Klo-)Brille
> 
> Ich komm wohl in die Gruppe? :s


Adde mich mal als Freund damit ich dich in die Gruppe einladen kann,ich hab die PW geschützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich glaub Obamalinkinpark what ever macht gerade eine...



So ein Penner, kann der das nicht dich machen lassen?
Razyl, du bist schon ziemlich egoistisch..
Tabuno hat gesagt dass er eine aufmacht und du kommst ihm zuvor..
 Ziemlich dreist


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> So ein Penner, kann der das nicht dich machen lassen?
> Razyl, du bist schon ziemlich egoistisch..
> Tabuno hat gesagt dass er eine aufmacht und du kommst ihm zuvor..
> Ziemlich dreist


Wieso? Ich habs eben im IRC ihm gesagt und er hatte nichts dagegen


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich habs eben im IRC ihm gesagt und er hatte nichts dagegen


jo ist doch schon ok


----------



## Spectrales (14. April 2009)

Achso.. na dann

Wie komm ich jetzt in die Gruppe?


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten. Anfrage konnte nicht angenommen werden.

-.- dummes mybuffed 
schick nochmal ne freundesanfrage pls


----------



## Spectrales (14. April 2009)

Bist nicht auf meiner Liste und kann auch nicht nochmal anfragen.. >.>

ZAAAAAM


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Dummes Mybuffed da -.- bei mir gehts auch nichtmehr


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Hab auch schon ein Thema geöffnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spectrales ich versuch mal dich zu adden. Und Razyl kannste mir irgendwie Rechte geben zum Einladen oder so?


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hab auch schon ein Thema geöffnet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hast Moderator rechte in der Gruppe - sollte also gehen


----------



## Spectrales (14. April 2009)

Tabuno, hab dich angenommen, versuchs jetzt mal

und wieso ist Tabuno Mod


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Tabuno, hab dich angenommen, versuchs jetzt mal
> 
> und wieso ist Tabuno Mod


Weil tabuno schon länger hier postet? Und es seine Idee war?


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Tabuno, hab dich angenommen, versuchs jetzt mal


Ich seh dich nicht in meiner Freundesliste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Werd morgen nochen paar Bilder hochladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (14. April 2009)

Schick mir doch einfach das PW.. mensch


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Schick mir doch einfach das PW.. mensch


Ist unterwegs^^


----------



## Spectrales (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil tabuno schon länger hier postet?



Schmarrn
hab das doch schon vor 3 tagen oder so geklärt


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Schmarrn
> hab das doch schon vor 3 tagen oder so geklärt


Hastn invite!


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Schmarrn
> hab das doch schon vor 3 tagen oder so geklärt


Achja .. stimmt 
Aber ich kenne Tabuno besser :>


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Aber iwie komisch das ich ihn nicht in meiner Freundesliste sehe...
Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery!
edit: ah jetzt gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

So ich hau mich mal aufs Ohr,gute nacht und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich hau mich mal aufs Ohr,gute nacht und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


n8 Razyl 
dann hat mich mefi wohl net angenommen die olle sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (14. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rofl.. Danke Tabuno

Träum süß von nackten Fußballern Razyl


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol fail
edit: bin mal auch schlafen n8 spectrales


----------



## Spectrales (14. April 2009)

n8 Tabuno


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

guten abend und so


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> guten abend und so


wer bisdn du?


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wer bisdn du?


-.- blödmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> -.- blödmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich sag nur Threadwechsel, ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Threadwechsel, ne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmmmm? o_O
Wieso threadwechsel? ich post in beiden!^^


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmmmm? o_O
> Wieso threadwechsel? ich post in beiden!^^


Stimmmmt, in dem anderen haben wir ja schon ein Thema. Darüber müssen wir ja jetzt sicherlich auch nicht hier reden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Stimmmmt, in dem anderen haben wir ja schon ein Thema. Darüber müssen wir ja jetzt sicherlich auch nicht hier reden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch,mehr posts *g*


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Ziemlich leer hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja bin mal Naxx raiden also bin nur teilweise hier. *g*


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ziemlich leer hier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wird doch eh nichts,also kannst auch hier bleiben


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. April 2009)

pff Naxx 

Grade Grillen ;D


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wird doch eh nichts,also kannst auch hier bleiben


Hoffen wirs mal doch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ziemlich leer hier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jetzt bin ich auch da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nabend!


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich auch da.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jetzt ist die Bude aber voll. xD
Also hallo Anduris und an die andern kommse rein kommse rein!


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Huhu Anduris


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Bude aber voll. xD


aber so richtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (14. April 2009)

nabend

puhh ganz schön voll hier da muss ich mich reinquetschen

lg


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> puhh ganz schön voll hier da muss ich mich reinquetschen
> 
> lg


Tjo wir haben nun unseren anderen nachtschwärmer


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo wir haben nun unseren anderen nachtschwärmer


die Gruppe?
mal vorbei schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> die Gruppe?


Jop,die gruppe der n8schwärmer =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Ach wollt ihr euch von hier trennen? Warum? Geht's euch auf die Nerven das man euch nicht wie Götter behandelt?


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach wollt ihr euch von hier trennen? Warum? Geht's euch auf die Nerven das man euch nicht wie Götter behandelt?


Selor muss immer gleich zuweit denken...
Nein,eigentlich war das nurne Funidee von tabuno,aber dort können wir uns den ganzen Tag unterhalten,hier in den Thread nur abends =) aber du musst ja immer gleich schlecht denken von jeden Herr Trekkie


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Wenn ihr mir zeigen würdest das auch nur etwas gutes in euch steckt wäre das viel einfacher... Herr Obama...


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mir zeigen würdest das auch nur etwas gutes in euch steckt wäre das viel einfacher... Herr Obama...


Ich bin gutmütig genug,sonst würde das meine Freundin es nicht lange mit mir aushalten *g* 
Aber tu nur weiter an deine Vorurteile glauben...


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach wollt ihr euch von hier trennen? Warum? Geht's euch auf die Nerven das man euch nicht wie Götter behandelt?


ganz einfach, das is ne Gruppe in der man über alles schreiben kann... im Nachtschwärmer kannste halt nur von 21.00 - 6.00 Uhr reden.


----------



## Mefisthor (14. April 2009)

ihr habt ne n8schwärmer gruppe und ich bin ned dabei ?? schande über euch 

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Sezession! Seperatisten!


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ihr habt ne n8schwärmer gruppe und ich bin ned dabei ?? schande über euch
> 
> lg


Tjo selber schuld... ich hab dich nicht in meiner Freundesliste(...) und so kann ich dich net einladen Ende aus!^^


----------



## Mefisthor (14. April 2009)

bin dabei :O 

lg


----------



## Skatero (14. April 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Lillyan (14. April 2009)

Prima, dann kommen sicher auch bald Lulu und Chopi wieder her ^^


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend Skatero =)

@ lilly:
Wieso? ich post auch hier weiter =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Prima, dann kommen sicher auch bald Lulu und Chopi wieder her ^^



Weibliche Intuition?


----------



## Lillyan (14. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Weibliche Intuition?


Ich zwing sie halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich zwing sie halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und was bringt das?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich zwing sie halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Womit? Zwingst du sie mit dir einkaufen zu gehen?


----------



## Lillyan (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und was bringt das?^^


Der Hunger kommt beim Essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wo dir grad dabei sind: Genau das werde ich nun auch tun.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Genau das werde ich nun auch tun.


guten appetit ^^


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Der Hunger kommt beim Essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Guten hunger Lilly,lass es dir schmecken =)


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Prima, dann kommen sicher auch bald Lulu und Chopi wieder her ^^



noch 2 spinner mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hiho @alle


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> noch 2 spinner mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Huhu minas... du fehlst auch noch in der gruppe^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo selber schuld... ich hab dich nicht in meiner Freundesliste(...) und so kann ich dich net einladen Ende aus!^^



mich hast auch nicht eingeladen .. in 4 jahre stimmt ich nimmer für obama ..


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mich hast auch nicht eingeladen .. in 4 jahre stimmt ich nimmer für obama ..


Schick mir ne Freundschaftseinladung und ich kann dich einladen,evtl. hat auch Tabuno dich als Freund,der kann dich auch einladen


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

*mitsing*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEm8Dtw6EGM&NR=1

^soo geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


giev sommer plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ma ne passendere sig machen hmm
hoffe ist nid gegen nettiquette mist -.-


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schick mir ne Freundschaftseinladung und ich kann dich einladen,evtl. hat auch Tabuno dich als Freund,der kann dich auch einladen



tabu wer? glaube nid ^^


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tabu wer? glaube nid ^^


böser minas...


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schick mir ne Freundschaftseinladung und ich kann dich einladen,evtl. hat auch Tabuno dich als Freund,der kann dich auch einladen



so du bist der ERSTE!! der von mir ne einladung bekommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kannst dia wat einbilden drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tabu wer? glaube nid ^^


So hast gruppeneinladung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> *mitsing*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEm8Dtw6EGM&NR=1
> 
> ^soo geil
> ...


find atzemusik es ist sommer besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EndLtyEWEI


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

wTF neeeeeeiiiin never..


----------



## Vampless (14. April 2009)

Abeend leutz ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

tach vampless... wie gehts?


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> find atzemusik es ist sommer besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Immer wenn du Lieder postest hör ich sie mir die ganze zeit an :x btw: wipe an four horsemen -.-


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Hi vampless


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Immer wenn du Lieder postest hör ich sie mir die ganze zeit an :x


lol^^



Tabuno schrieb:


> btw: wipe an four horsemen -.-


scheinst ja wieder ne richtig gute grp erwischt zu haben^^


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2009)

Tabuno, ich komm dich besuchen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tabuno, ich komm dich besuchen...


weiss er schon \o/


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tabuno, ich komm dich besuchen...


jo bin schon ganz aufgeregt


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tabuno, ich komm dich besuchen...


wa ne lurock socke ist da !


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tabuno, ich komm dich besuchen...



Auf ein paar heiße Stunden?


----------



## Vampless (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tach vampless... wie gehts?


 gut und dia ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Auf ein paar heiße Stunden?



lurock ist kein mann für eine nacht... dazu hat er die zeit nicht! oO



Vampless schrieb:


> gut und dia ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Brille geht es immer gut... verdächtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (14. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> passt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann ist ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille geht es immer gut... verdächtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



drogen razia wär ma was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> drogen razia wär ma was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Evtl. ist er auch nur frisch verliebt


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

ok gut das wär nummer 4 auf meiner liste gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> drogen razia wär ma was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wäre mal richtig goil ;O


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ok gut das wär nummer 4 auf meiner liste gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Erst nummer 4? was kommten alles davor? o_O


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

1. drogen
2. er ist immer besoffen
3. gelegenheitssex
4. freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so in etwa würd ich jemanden einschätzen wenn der sagt ich bin immer happy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 1. drogen
> 2. er ist immer besoffen
> 3. gelegenheitssex
> 4. freundin
> ...


Lol
Ok ich würd eher bei Brille sagen
1. Freundin
2. dauer besoffen
3. gelegenheitssex
4. Drogen
aber ok^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig... nirgends was los, überall läuft nur scheiße und ich habe keine verf...luchte Klarsichthülle für meine Din A4 Fahr"karte" und mein verkackter Videodownload braucht auch noch 4 stunden...


----------



## Vampless (14. April 2009)

Es ist nix los , ich bin so verzweifelt ich höre schon SUbway to Sally xD


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

ich geh auch früher ma pennen morgen kommt uludar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Du kommst doch eh net früher rein wegen Serverwartung du Nudel...


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich geh auch früher ma pennen morgen kommt uludar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ok gute nacht Minas,schlaf gut =)


----------



## Vampless (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich geh auch früher ma pennen morgen kommt uludar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gudde Nacht schlaf gut und träum was süßes xD


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

hmm
So ruhig hier


----------



## Lillyan (14. April 2009)

Alle gehen schlafen um um 11 Uhr fit zu sein... und dann dauert es doch bis 15 Uhr bis die Server online sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> hmm
> So ruhig hier


buuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

ehm ich geh früher arbeiten so um die 5uhr damit ich um 11 uhr wieder zuhause sein darf ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also nix mit bis 11 auspennen :<


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Alle gehen schlafen um um 11 Uhr fit zu sein... und dann dauert es doch bis 15 Uhr bis die Server online sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist doch auch nur ein blöder Patch o_O
@ Anduris: was kann ich denn dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ehm ich geh früher arbeiten so um die 5uhr damit ich um 11 uhr wieder zuhause sein darf ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


warum, wollt ihr dann gleich um 15 uhr raiden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Ich brauch nen Venti... mir brühts!


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich brauch nen Venti... mir brühts!


Fenster auf!


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich brauch nen Venti... mir brühts!


hmm? fenster auf machen ftw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fenster auf!



Es IST auf...

Wobei... Venti... mir reichen auch ein paar Nubische Prinzessinen mit Palmwedeln... und jetzt krieg ich hunger auf Weintrauben...


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> warum, wollt ihr dann gleich um 15 uhr raiden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sobald der server on geht ja ..


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es IST auf...
> 
> Wobei... Venti... mir reichen auch ein paar Nubische Prinzessinen mit Palmwedeln... und jetzt krieg ich hunger auf Weintrauben...


Dann zieh deinen Anzug aus o_O


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sobald der server on geht ja ..


mit gilde oder rnd?


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

rnd .. du machst witze oder?..
logischerweise mit gilde ;D will firstkills zumindest serverfirst sollt drin sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann zieh deinen Anzug aus o_O



Du brauchst mich nicht für dumm halten... ich sitz hier im T-Shirt...


----------



## Vampless (14. April 2009)

Ich trau mich das Fenster net aufmachen , Pollen und so.....Augen tränen schon wenn ich dran denke -.-


----------



## We_are_legion (14. April 2009)

Hey Selor, wir kommen auch aus Wuppertal!


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Ich mach morgen mit meinen Kumpels nen Pokerturnier.. mich ritzt das nicht obwohl ich nen kleiner WoW-Suchti bin. Ulduar läuft nicht weg genau wie das Argentumturnier. :O


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> rnd .. du machst witze oder?..
> logischerweise mit gilde ;D will firstkills zumindest serverfirst sollt drin sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, nicht in jeder gilde gibts leute, die on sein können, sobald die server on sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


viel glück dabei!


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich mach morgen mit meinen Kumpels nen Pokerturnier.. mich ritzt das nicht obwohl ich nen kleiner WoW-Suchti bin. Ulduar läuft nicht weg genau wie das Argentumturnier. :O


server first aber leider schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ausserdem freu ich mich entlich auf die neue inni (ok ptr aber egal) .. kein ödes naxx mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du brauchst mich nicht für dumm halten... ich sitz hier im T-Shirt...


Hätt ja sein können...


----------



## Vampless (14. April 2009)

Naja ... Gudde Nachti leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. April 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Naja ... Gudde Nachti leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nacht,schlaf gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. April 2009)

so t 7,5 komplett bin imba ulduar kann kommen
n8


----------



## Anduris (15. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so t 7,5 komplett bin imba ulduar kann kommen
> n8


gz, kannste ja morgen clearen gehen oder so.
und gn8. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

Nabend !


----------



## Anduris (15. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Nabend !


moin.


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

ich schau grad im Evolutionstheorie Thread nach, und schon könnt ich wieder kotzen -.-


----------



## Anduris (15. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ich schau grad im Evolutionstheorie Thread nach, und schon könnt ich wieder kotzen -.-


why? was schreiben die da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. April 2009)

da war ich auch grade ;D
hab n schönen text hinterlassen  xD


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> why? was schreiben die da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dieser "fjuden" schreibt da (sinngemäße) übersetzt:

Ihr habt alle kein Plan, evolutionstherio ist schwachsinnig, das einzig wahre ist die Schöpfungslehre, und *der Christentum auch die beste Religion, alles andere Dreck, besonders der Islam, da kommen eh alle in die Hölle*


Wegen dem fett markierten Könnt ich glatt kotzen, besonders weil ich Muslime bin


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. April 2009)

eher net oder?
vorallem wenn er selber muslime is o.0
vllt *überinterpretierst* du ihn auch ;D


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> eher net oder?
> vorallem wenn er selber muslime is o.0
> vllt *überinterpretierst* du ihn auch ;D





fjuden schrieb:


> ne isn fakt!!!
> und nein das Christentum is eine gute Religion, also im Vergleich zu vielen anderen eine sehr gute meiner meinung nach!
> Gl
> aber ich glaub so langsam hat sichs ausdiskutiert und ich verabschied mich dann maub sogar *das viele Christen eher in den Himmel kommen werden, als Muslims!*
> Es kommt drauf an was einer tut, ein Muslim der viel Sündet ist nicht besser als ein Christ...es kommt auf die Taten der einzelnen Person an



....


----------



## Lillyan (15. April 2009)

Laßt die Diskussion bitte wo sie ist. Hier die Texte von anderen interpretieren (und das womöglich noch falsch) ist nicht Sinn der Sache.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. April 2009)

da magst du recht haben ^^

Aber wenn nicht hier, wo dann ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Aber wenn nicht hier, wo dann ?


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=99476 ? oO


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. April 2009)

Um sich mit dem Text auseinanderzusetzen bräuchte man ein eigenes Forum ~_~

Und darauf wär ich auch noch gekommen Brille ;D


----------



## Anduris (15. April 2009)

ich schau da mal vorbei.
 aber Melih, ich kann dich verstehen... schon derbe. o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Und darauf wär ich auch noch gekommen Brille ;D


man weiss nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. April 2009)

Ich geh jetzt Enwor weiterlesen ^^
Viel spaß bei religiösen Diskussionen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (15. April 2009)

wo is da ne diskussion? ein einziger müllthread! bzw. er wird dazu gemacht.


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Battlforge ist so ein geiles Game wuhu^^


----------



## Anduris (15. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Battlforge ist so ein geiles Game wuhu^^


noch nicht gespielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja, ich liebe WoW...
bin mal off,
gn8.


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> noch nicht gespielt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Heirate es!
N8 Anduris =)

Ach leute... tut nicht so als würdet ihr schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach leute... tut nicht so als würdet ihr schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mach halt iwas mit deiner freundin :S


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mach halt iwas mit deiner freundin :S


Schlag was vor,wenn sie grade schon schläft und ich noch meinen Kaffee hier trinke? Und bis eben mit Whity ein paar Missionen in BF gemacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schlag was vor,wenn sie grade schon schläft und ich noch meinen Kaffee hier trinke?


überraschungssex >.<
scherz... naja gut, du kannst sie gaaaanz unauffällig wecken, das öfters... was das dann bringen soll? ka


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

Hat Grüne Brille eig eine Geschlechtsumwandlung gemacht?
als ich das letzte mal sie/ihn gesehen hab, war er/sie noch weiblich o_0


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> überraschungssex >.<
> scherz... naja gut, du kannst sie gaaaanz unauffällig wecken, das öfters... was das dann bringen soll? ka


Nö,ich wecke keine Leute die fest schlafen,gehört sich nicht. Ich bleib solange wach,bis ich schlafen will bzw. der Kaffee nachlässt


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Hat Grüne Brille eig eine Geschlechtsumwandlung gemacht?
> als ich das letzte mal sie/ihn gesehen hab, war er/sie noch weiblich o_0


ich war schon immer m... das zwischendurch w war nur, weil trolli damals meinte, man erkennt hier jmd mit w daran, dass er son rosa weiblein hat, und joa, um das gegenteil zu beweisen, nml dass sich das jeder trottel machen kann und andere es glauben, hab ich das ma gemacht :S


----------



## Kono (shat) (15. April 2009)

nix zu essen im haus, blödes ostern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich war schon immer m... das zwischendurch w war nur, weil trolli damals meinte, man erkennt hier jmd mit w daran, dass er son rosa weiblein hat, und joa, um das gegenteil zu beweisen, nml dass sich das jeder trottel machen kann und andere es glauben, hab ich das ma gemacht :S



Wenn ich jetzt Weiblich angeben würde, bei mein Profil, würde es keiner Merken, besonders wegen dem Nickname und der signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> nix zu essen im haus, blödes ostern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gestern war dienstag, du hättest einkaufen gehn können...



Melih schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt Weiblich angeben würde, bei mein Profil, würde es keiner Merken, besonders wegen dem Nickname und der signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich war schon immer m... das zwischendurch w war nur, weil trolli damals meinte, man erkennt hier jmd mit w daran, dass er son rosa weiblein hat, und joa, um das gegenteil zu beweisen, nml dass sich das jeder trottel machen kann und andere es glauben, hab ich das ma gemacht :S


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du hast uns Belogen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa ^^



als ich im IRC von buffed war, dachten auch alle, das ich weiblich wegen dem Nickname bin -.-
und das obwohl Melih ein Männlicher name ist ...

http://www.vorname.com/name,Melih.html :/


----------



## Kono (shat) (15. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gestern war dienstag, du hättest einkaufen gehn können...


war ja nicht zu hause..


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> als ich im IRC von buffed war, dachten auch alle, das ich weiblich wegen dem Nickname bin -.-
> und das obwohl Melih ein Männlicher name ist ...
> 
> http://www.vorname.com/name,Melih.html :/


Man kann es trotzdem,wenn man den namen nur sieht,leicht verwechseln =)


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man kann es trotzdem,wenn man den namen nur sieht,leicht verwechseln =)



vielleicht kann es auch dran liegen, das der name "Süss wie Honig" beteutet  :/


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> war ja nicht zu hause..


Mookuh´s Melkerin 
WTF? o_O

@ Melih:
Kann sein,nur wenn niemand die bedeutung weiß kann er auch nichts darausschließen


----------



## Lillyan (15. April 2009)

.oO(Hoffentlich bemerkt niemand meine Bildfakes....)


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann sein,nur wenn niemand die bedeutung weiß kann er auch nichts darausschließen



Stimmt

ps: hmm kommen keine kommentare wie: Süß wie Honig? Total Schwul


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ps: hmm kommen keine kommentare wie: Süß wie Honig? Total Schwul


nö, wieso sollte sowas auch kommen :\


----------



## Kono (shat) (15. April 2009)

sind doch nicht im kindergarten


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> .oO(Hoffentlich bemerkt niemand meine Bildfakes....)


Was für Bildfakes? o-O

@ Melih:
Wir sind doch erwachsene Leute =)


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö, wieso sollte sowas auch kommen :\



Als mein Bruder nach mein Namensbeteutung googelte, hat er das gesagt -.- dafür hab ihn aber eine reingehauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@Kono

Glaubst du .....


----------



## Kono (shat) (15. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> @Kono
> 
> Glaubst du .....


njo, um diese uhrzeit eher nicht mehr


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Als mein Bruder nach mein Namensbeteutung googelte, hat er das gesagt -.- dafür hab ihn aber eine reingehauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol
Sah sicherlich witzig aus^^
UNd Melih: wir sind nicht im Kindergarten,das sind nur die anderen Nachtschwärmer *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> @Kono
> 
> Glaubst du .....


naja, um die uhrzeit (trotz ferien) denke ich ma nicht, dass hier leute auftauchen, die sagen "Süß wie Honig? Total Schwul"

mist, zu langsam -.-


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, um die uhrzeit (trotz ferien) denke ich ma nicht, dass hier leute auftauchen, die sagen "Süß wie Honig? Total Schwul"
> 
> mist, zu langsam -.-


Tjo brille,schneller schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du änderst deine Sig auch andauernd oder was?


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

gibt bestimmt irgendwelche die noch auf sind, obwohl die eltern nichts davon wissen :/


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> gibt bestimmt irgendwelche die noch auf sind, obwohl die eltern nichts davon wissen :/


So siehts wohl aus,und beobachten uns...o-O

Was mir grad auffält... keiner regt sich auf das mein obama weg ist... o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du änderst deine Sig auch andauernd oder was?


nö, hab nur das bild ma rausgenommen... 
und der obere spruch ist schon seit jeher in meiner sig und der wird auch nicht wegkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Was mir grad auffält... keiner regt sich auf das mein obama weg ist... o_O



was mir grad auffällt... es interessiert wohl grad keinen...


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö, hab nur das bild ma rausgenommen...
> und der obere spruch ist schon seit jeher in meiner sig und der wird auch nicht wegkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Setz nen anderes Bild hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So siehts wohl aus,und beobachten uns...o-O
> 
> Was mir grad auffält... keiner regt sich auf das mein obama weg ist... o_O



ich finds gut, der ganze hype über Obama nervt mich langsam


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> ich finds gut, der ganze hype über Obama nervt mich langsam


Juhu,dann kann ich ihn endlich einmotten =)


----------



## Maladin (15. April 2009)

Wird eh Zeit für nen neuen in den USA .. wie lang muss Obama noch?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Setz nen anderes Bild hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö, hab nix gutes


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Wird eh Zeit für nen neuen in den USA .. wie lang muss Obama noch?


3 Jahre und 9 Monate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+ wiederwahl

@ Brille:
Setz einen Armory Link hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

Ich hab ja auch ein Neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: ich find den Fliegenden Spaggetimonster cool o0


----------



## Maladin (15. April 2009)

Ramen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> Setz einen Armory Link hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö, sieht schrottig aus, son armory link.


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ramen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei Ramen sind aber keine Fleischknöllchen (und die sind im FSM enthalten)


----------



## Maladin (15. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Bei Ramen sind aber keine Fleischknöllchen (und das sind die augen vom FSM)



Lies Unwissender!!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fliegendes_Sp...Glaubensinhalte

Gebete beenden die Anhänger mit dem Wort _Ramen_, der Bezeichnung für eine japanische Nudelsuppe.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

ich bin ma off für heute... ma sehn, wies morgen in wow ist, ich vermute so ab 16-18 uhr sind die server wieder komplett erreichbar... naja egal, gn8


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Lies Unwissender!!
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fliegendes_Sp...Glaubensinhalte
> 
> Gebete beenden die Anhänger mit dem Wort _Ramen_, der Bezeichnung für eine japanische Nudelsuppe.



Stimmt, aber der FSM ist nicht von einem Ramen, sondern von einer Spaggeti mit bolongnese soße entstanden, weil im Ramen keine Fleischknöllchen sind, aber bei dem anderen Gericht Schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: Klickt alle auf meine Signatur :/

Vorhin wieder Kannazuki no Miko fertig angeschaut, das Ende ist Genial, auch wenns ein wenig Traurig :/


----------



## Maladin (15. April 2009)

Ich kann doch deshalb nicht Tortellini oder Spätzle sagen am Ende meiner tägliche Gebete - das macht kein Pastafari 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Ramen maladin


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin ma off für heute... ma sehn, wies morgen in wow ist, ich vermute so ab 16-18 uhr sind die server wieder komplett erreichbar... naja egal, gn8


Nacht Brille schlaf gut,fall net ausen bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und ich gehe auch off,freundin schläft auch schon seit 22.00 uhr also sollte ich acuhma ins bett =) Schlaft gut und gute Nacht


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich kann doch deshalb nicht Tortellini oder Spätzle sagen am Ende meiner tägliche Gebete - das macht kein Pastafari
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja egal

ps: klickt auf meine signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (15. April 2009)

Wie war nochmal das Thema?


----------



## Melih (15. April 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Wie war nochmal das Thema?



hö?


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Guten Abend =)


----------



## Mefisthor (15. April 2009)

oh noez !! nabend

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (15. April 2009)

razyl was läuft so ? wir sind ja anscheinend die einzigen hier 

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. April 2009)

30 Sekunden... 40 sekunden... ich glaub mein Rekord heute war 3 Minuten darauf warten das Buffed lädt...


----------



## Mefisthor (15. April 2009)

jo der lag heut is wieder deftig ...

lg


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> razyl was läuft so ? wir sind ja anscheinend die einzigen hier
> 
> lg


NIchts läuft o_O


----------



## Mefisthor (15. April 2009)

hä ?

lg


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. April 2009)

ja hatte heute auch n paar lags ;D
aber an sich nich so schlimm ^^

abend erstma


----------



## Zonalar (15. April 2009)

Hey hallo Leute.

Bin endlich fertig mit den Schnuppertagen (uff...). War echt hart. 2 tage Schnuppern. Bei jeder nicht mehr als 6 Stunden Schlaf bekommen... jezz bin ich wieder hier^^Hab das erste mal programmiert, mit Delphi^^ War schwer, aber mit der zeit gings...mit Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (15. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hey hallo Leute.
> 
> Bin endlich fertig mit den Schnuppertagen (uff...). War echt hart. 2 tage Schnuppern. Bei jeder nicht mehr als 6 Stunden Schlaf bekommen... jezz bin ich wieder hier^^Hab das erste mal programmiert, mit Delphi^^ War schwer, aber mit der zeit gings...mit Hilfe
> 
> ...


sauba, programmieren is schon wat "cooles" ^^ 

lg


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hä ?
> 
> lg


Wassen "hä"?


----------



## Lillyan (15. April 2009)

Oo Läuft doch flüssig hier mittlerweile...

nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Oo Läuft doch flüssig hier mittlerweile...


joa, mittlerweile... bis vor kurzem wars horror, da musste fukung solange als unterhaltung herhalten *g*

edit: hm soo flüßig läufts bei mir immer noch net :<


----------



## Mefisthor (15. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wassen "hä"?


das war eine frage, nach der bedeutung deines letzten posts

lg


----------



## Zonalar (15. April 2009)

Ich hab mit Delphi den klassischen taschenrechner programmiert^^Eben zwei flächen zum reinschreiben, dann auf "+ - Knopf" drückern und du bekommst das Ergebnis^^
Ich hab 6 Buttons gemacht. Jeweils ein Button für , +,-,*,/,"hoch 2","Wurzel"
und alle haben am schluss funktioniert^^


----------



## Vampless (15. April 2009)

Abääänd Leute


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> das war eine frage, nach der bedeutung deines letzten posts
> 
> lg


DU hast gefragt was läuft.und meine Antwort darauf war das nichts läuft - schwer zu verstehen?^^


----------



## Zonalar (15. April 2009)

Wer von euch programmiert/hat schon mal Programmiert?

Welches Programm habt ihr benutzt?
hab gestern das erste mal Programmiert (Delphi) und fands recht toll^^(als ich den Dreh raushatte)


----------



## Mefisthor (15. April 2009)

naja razyl irgendwass muss doch laufen

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Oo Läuft doch flüssig hier mittlerweile...
> 
> nabend



Wenn du das flüssig nennst will ich nicht deinen Alltag kennen Oo


----------



## Huntermoon (15. April 2009)

Hallo...
Die Welt hasst mich...


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> naja razyl irgendwass muss doch laufen
> 
> lg


Öhm nö,nicht wirklich.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Hallo...
> Die Welt hasst mich...


tach...
und woran macht sich das bemerkbar?


----------



## Huntermoon (15. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tach...
> und woran macht sich das bemerkbar?


Gestern: Nach 2 stunden endlich ne Grp für Dayli-Hero gefunden - STROMAUSFALL
Heute: Nach 1,5 Stunden Grp für DH gefunden, Vorm Endboss->Ini-Server Down
Dann Funtioniert die Anmeldung hier nicht, dan die Antwort auch nich, bin in Irgentwas schmerzhaftes getretten und Kopf gestoßen...

Ich glaub, ich leg mich schlafen...


----------



## Mefisthor (15. April 2009)

Razyl du wirst doch ned den ganzen tag rumsitzen und nix machen ^^

hunter das is ein zeichen, hör mit WoW auf ^^

lg


----------



## Zonalar (15. April 2009)

Das ist ein Grund, warum ich mit WoW aufgehört hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eig sollts heissen "World of Warcraft hasst mich". Und nicht "Die Welt". Das kann man missverstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Razyl du wirst doch ned den ganzen tag rumsitzen und nix machen ^^


Öhem nö. Aber unter die bezeichnung "was läuft" sehe ich nicht zu antworten "Den Kater meiner Freundin in der Stadt zu suchen" ... -.-


----------



## Mefisthor (15. April 2009)

Benji er is ja dann noch wo reingetreten

razyl habt ihr nen richtigen hauskater ? lebste denn in der stadt ?

lg


----------



## Zonalar (15. April 2009)

Ihr geht mal heute überhaupt nicht auf meine Beitröge ein... sind sie wirklich so lahm hier? Oder seid ihr alle Spam-müde?


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> razyl habt ihr nen richtigen hauskater ? lebste denn in der stadt ?


Wir? o_O Sie,nicht Ich. Das vieh mag mich net,und ich mag das Vieh auch net =)
UNd ja wir leben in einer Stadt,aber in einer Kleinstadt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> aber in einer Kleinstadt.


an ende ists eh nur son weiler xD


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. April 2009)

Jetzt können wir erruieren wo er wohnt, und dann kommen wir ihn besuchen *reibt sich die Hände*

Muhahaha


----------



## Mefisthor (15. April 2009)

Terrorsatan, wenn mir einer mit so nem namen das sagt würd ich angst bekommen ^^

und razyl habta den kater gefunden ?

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> und razyl habta den kater gefunden ?


ja, der hatte sogar 3 kilo abgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. April 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Jetzt können wir erruieren wo er wohnt, und dann kommen wir ihn besuchen *reibt sich die Hände*
> 
> Muhahaha



Auhja^^Ich nehm die Bibel mit *g*. Exekutieren wir ihn! Muahahaha.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Auhja^^Ich nehm die Bibel mit *g*. Exekutierenw wir ihn! Muahahaha.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du nimmst die bibel mit? dann willste ihn doch exorzieren und net exekutieren Oo


----------



## Zonalar (15. April 2009)

Oh danke. Ich hab so meine Probleme mit den Fachbegriffen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du nimmst die bibel mit? dann willste ihn doch exorzieren und net exekutieren Oo



Je nachdem Wo kriegt man vor der Exekution noch ein Gebet bzw. der Priester ist anwesend und spricht seine Gebete während es vollzogen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (15. April 2009)

Pareunophobie :Angst vor Sex

also da so is man ja richtig angeschissn Oo

Agliophobie : Angst vor Schmerz

da schreit man doppelt Oo

Allodoxaphobie : Angst vor einer Meinung

Politikerkrankheit ^^

lg


----------



## Zorkal (15. April 2009)

Hat nicht jeder Angst vor Schmerzen(Außer Emos jetzt :>)?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Francophobie - Angst vor Frankreich 
Lachanophobie - Angst vor Gemüse >.<


----------



## Zonalar (15. April 2009)

Ich stell die behaupung einfach  mal so in den Raum. 

50% der heutigen weibichen Jugend haben Agliophobie.

Is doch so^^pieks mal ein Mädchen mit nem Bleistift (nicht fest!) und sie fängt an zu kreischen wie am Spies.


----------



## Mefisthor (15. April 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Phobien

manche phobien treibens wirklich ins lächerliche Oo

Phobophobie: Angst vor Angst
Barophobie: Angst vor der Schwerkraft
Cacophobie: Angst vor Hässlichkeit
Caligynephobie: Angst vor schönen Frauen
Cherophobie: Angst vor Fröhlichkeit

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich stell die behaupung einfach  mal so in den Raum.
> 
> 50% der heutigen weibichen Jugend haben Agliophobie.


Ich stell die Behauptung einfach mal so in den Raum:
90% der heutigen weiblichen Jugend haben Brüste >.<

scherz beiseite: wieso nur 50% ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass viel mehr angst vor schmerzen haben. sei es nun, wenn es um trennungsschmerz geht, oder vll wenn sie schwanger sind (was ja in der jugend auch net mehr so selten ist) vor den schmerzen bei der geburt, vll angst vor schmerzen beim ersten ma, etc


@ mef: da gibts was härteres: Hypopphobie - Angst vor Mangel an Angst


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Jetzt können wir erruieren wo er wohnt, und dann kommen wir ihn besuchen *reibt sich die Hände*
> 
> Muhahaha


Öhem viel spaß,es gibt eine menge kleinstädte...



Mefisthor schrieb:


> und razyl habta den kater gefunden ?


Wieso andauernd wir? Ich hab alleine den KAter gefunden ... blödes ****vieh -.-



Grüne schrieb:


> ja, der hatte sogar 3 kilo abgenommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö,der war lebendig wie nichts


Benji9 schrieb:


> Auhja^^Ich nehm die Bibel mit *g*. Exekutieren wir ihn! Muahahaha.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann mach ich dir sicherlich nicht die Tür auf!


----------



## Vampless (15. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Phobien
> 
> manche phobien treibens wirklich ins lächerliche Oo
> 
> ...



Lol .....das ist ja krank ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann mach ich dir sicherlich nicht die Tür auf!


dann kommt der durchs fenster. halt besser schonma das siedende öl bereit :S


----------



## Silenzz (15. April 2009)

N'Abend Genossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann kommt der durchs fenster. halt besser schonma das siedende öl bereit :S


Nö,dann fliegt er wieder durchs fenster 



Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend Genossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abend Silenzz - wie gehts?^^


----------



## Zonalar (15. April 2009)

Dann halt nicht Razyl...


----------



## Silenzz (15. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,dann fliegt er wieder durchs fenster
> 
> 
> Abend Silenzz - wie gehts?^^


Fix und fertig und total müde, aber gut gelaunt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 et toi?


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Fix und fertig und total müde, aber gut gelaunt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wach und fit.
Hmm muss ich mir diesen monat ja doch das neue Buffedmag kaufen für dieses HDRO item grml


----------



## Zonalar (15. April 2009)

Agaraphobie - Angst angefasst zu werden

Ich muss mal wieder Monk schauen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. April 2009)

Ich hab Xenoglossophobie ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (15. April 2009)

lol

Cibophobie: Angst vor Nahrung
Clinophobie: Angst davor ins Bett zu gehen
Cyberphobie: Angst vor Computern u./o. an Computern arbeiten zu müssen (Krankheit der meisten 50+ ^^)
Dextrophobie: Angst vor Dingen, die sich an der rechten Körperhälfte befinden
Dikephobie: Angst vor Gerechtigkeit
Eleutherophobie: Angst vor Freiheit
Heliophobie: Angst vor der Sonne, Sonnenschein
Euphobie: Angst vor guten Neuigkeiten
*Hypopphobie: Angst vor dem Mangel an Angst*

lg


----------



## Zonalar (15. April 2009)

Akousticophobie - Angst vor Lärm


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

http://www.christianzamora.com/
lol - Zam der Makeupspezialist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (15. April 2009)

Stasiphobie: Angst zu stehen und zu laufen (2 deutig ^^)

lg


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Und was habt ihr so heute gemacht? =)


----------



## Zonalar (15. April 2009)

Allodoxaphobie - Angst vor einer Meinung

Davon gibt es mehr als genug Menschen...


----------



## Skatero (15. April 2009)

Arachibutyrophobie 	  Angst vor Erdnussbutter, die am Gaumen kleben bleibt


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Sachma... was habt ihr heute mit euren Ängsten? o_O


----------



## Zonalar (15. April 2009)

Amathophobie - Angst vor Staub
Ancraophobie  - Angst vor Wind
Androphobie  - Angst vorMännern
Amychophobie - Angst vor sich zu kratzen/gekratzt zu werden
Anglophobie  - Angst vor England und/oder seiner Kultur
Anophelophobie  - Angst vor die Frau beim Sex zu verletzen
Apeirophobie  - Angst vor der Unendlichkeit
Aquaphobie  - Angst vor Wasser
Asymmetriphobie  - Angst vor asymmetrischen Dingen
Atomosophobie  - Angst vor Atomwaffen
Atychiphobie - Angst vor Fehler zu begehen
Australophobie - Angst vor Australien, seiner Kultur
Automysophobie - Angst vor schmutzig zu sein
Autophobie - Angst vor alleine u./o. auf sich alleine gestellt zu sein ODER vor sich selbst

Und das sind nur wenige aus A...

"Angst ist eine Fantasie, genau wie der Glaube. Darum kann man Angst nur mit Glauben bekämpfen."


----------



## Skatero (15. April 2009)

Asymmetriphobie - Angst vor asymmetrischen Dingen --> Wer Soul Eater schaut, weiss wer Angst davor hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Asymmetriphobie - Angst vor asymmetrischen Dingen --> Wer Soul Eater schaut, weiss wer Angst davor hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Death the Kid - toller Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So einfallsreich


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Oh nein,noch 1h und eine halbe dann kommt Kronas back


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh nein,noch 1h und eine halbe dann kommt Kronas back


is dann sein bann ausgelaufen oder wie?


----------



## Mefisthor (15. April 2009)

Arachibutyrophobie: Angst vor Erdnussbutter, die am Gaumen kleben bleibt

loooool das is ja mal die lächerlichste Phobie Oo

was haddn kronas denn angestellt ?

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> loooool das is ja mal die lächerlichste Phobie Oo


die lächerlichste ist Anatidenphobie - die angst, von einer ente beobachtet zu werden


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> is dann sein bann ausgelaufen oder wie?


Ja

@ Mef:
Er hat mit Birk einen anderen user runtergemacht :/


----------



## Mefisthor (15. April 2009)

Oder die Angst vor angst, oder die Angst vor dem Mangel an Angst ^^ klingt soo lächerlich

lg


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Vitricophobie - Angst vor dem Stiefvater
Zemmiphobia - Angst vor Nacktmullen
Das sind 2 Phobien,die sind sicherlich lustig


----------



## Zonalar (15. April 2009)

Cnidophobie - Angst vor Schnur

Ich roll mich weg xD


----------



## Skatero (15. April 2009)

Für die Leute, die die Phobie haben, sind sie wahrscheinlich nicht lustig...


----------



## Mefisthor (15. April 2009)

Razyl auch lächerlich ist die Angst vor dem Laufen Oo so schon lächerlich und dann heißt die au noch Stasiphobie 

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Eurotophobie- Angst vor weiblichen Genitalien

wenn man dann nicht schwul ist hat man aber verkackt :S


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Für die Leute, die die Phobie haben, sind sie wahrscheinlich nicht lustig...


Sicherlich nicht,aber angst vor Nacktmullen? o_O


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Venustraphobie - Angst vor schönen Frauen 
Das ist ja blöde :/


----------



## Zonalar (15. April 2009)

Ecclesiophobie - Angst vor Kirchen

...jezz gehts aber zuweit...die Kirche muss ich mir mal näher anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ecclesiophobie - Angst vor Kirchen
> 
> ...jezz gehts aber zuweit...die Kirche muss ich mir mal näher anschauen
> 
> ...


Ich hab keine Angst vor Kirchen,aber ihc meide sie trotzdem =)


----------



## Skatero (15. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Angst vor Kirchen,aber ihc meide sie trotzdem =)


/sign


----------



## Zonalar (15. April 2009)

Piyaphobie - Angst vor Piyamas

Jaa, hab ich selbst erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber gar nicht mal so abwägig...


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Panophobie / Pantophobie - Angst vor Allem 
Das ist dann ziemlich beschi*****


----------



## Zorkal (15. April 2009)

Wo habt ihr die Ängste her?Hört sich teilweise sehr nach ausgedachten Phobien an ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Panophobie / Pantophobie - Angst vor Allem
> Das ist dann ziemlich beschi*****


vll ist damit eifnach nur der dönerbelag gemeint... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (man war der flach >.<)



Zorkal schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr die Ängste her?Hört sich teilweise sehr nach ausgedachten Phobien an ^^


wikipedia? oO


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr die Ängste her?Hört sich teilweise sehr nach ausgedachten Phobien an ^^


http://phobien.ndesign.de/#z
Da - alle die ne 1 als Nummer hinten haben gibt es wirklich,die wenigen ohne gibt es nicht

Arachnaphobie / Arachnephobie / Arachniphobie / Arachnophobie - Angst vor Spinnen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sche** Spinnen da


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://phobien.ndesign.de/#z
> Da - alle die ne 1 als Nummer hinten haben gibt es wirklich,die wenigen ohne gibt es nicht


naja, eigentlich müsste es so gut wie jede angst geben, nur die wissenschaft hat ihr offiziell noch nicht diesen namen, bzw keinen namen gegeben.


----------



## Zonalar (15. April 2009)

Eleutherophobie - Angst vor Freiheit

DAS(!) ist besch***.


----------



## Mefisthor (15. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Eleutherophobie - Angst vor Freiheit
> 
> DAS(!) ist besch***.


wie blöd is denn bitte das ? geht der freiwiligen innen knast ? Oo

lg


----------



## Zonalar (15. April 2009)

Frag die, die schon mehrere Jahren im Knast waren und dann einfach wieder in die wilde freie Welt entlassen wurden...


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wie blöd is denn bitte das ? geht der freiwiligen innen knast ? Oo
> 
> lg


vll ist freiheit auch ein bisschen anders gemeint.
im sinne von frei leben, etc. also leute, die sich keine richtige freiheit vorstellen möchten, sondern die möchten, dass über sie bestimmt wird... vll gibts ja solche leute


----------



## Zonalar (16. April 2009)

Es gibt um die 7 Milliarden Menschen (ausgeschrieben: 7'000'000'000 Menschen) und jeder, wirklich jeder, hat mindestens etwas, wovor er Angst hat.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Es gibt um die 7 Milliarden Menschen (ausgeschrieben: 7'000'000'000 Menschen) und jeder, wirklich jeder, hat mindestens etwas, wovor er Angst hat.


Jop,Spinnen,Höhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. April 2009)

Also ich geh mal pennen und wünsch euch auch noch ne erholsame nacht ^^

Es sei denn einer von euch hat Angst vor Kissen oder Matratzen ;D


----------



## Skatero (16. April 2009)

Ach Spinnen tun doch keinem Menschen etwas.


----------



## Mefisthor (16. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Es gibt um die 7 Milliarden Menschen (ausgeschrieben: 7'000'000'000 Menschen) und jeder, wirklich jeder, hat mindestens etwas, wovor er Angst hat.


6,75 milliarden ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop,Spinnen,Höhen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


komische leute ausm buffed forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. April 2009)

Die Spinnenphobie hatte ich bis vor 2 jahren. Jezz hab ich keine Angst mehr vor ihnen. FInds sie aber immer noch eklig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Also ich geh mal pennen und wünsch euch auch noch ne erholsame nacht ^^
> 
> Es sei denn einer von euch hat Angst vor Kissen oder Matratzen ;D


Nacht terrosatan,schlaf gut


Skatero schrieb:


> Ach Spinnen tun doch keinem Menschen etwas.


Ich hasse sie trotzdem! sche** viecher



Grüne schrieb:


> komische leute ausm buffed forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> komische leute ausm buffed forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und du gehörst dazu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. April 2009)

Hmm ich mag Spinnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. April 2009)

Was es nicht alles gibt... 

Allodoxaphobie - Angst vor einer Meinung 
Easiophobie - Angst, zu schreiben
Cibophobie - Angst vor Nahrung (Das ist man wirklich relativ am Arsch)
Dutchphobie - Angst vor Holland 
Gnosiophobie - Angst vor Wissen 
Glucodermaphobie - Angst vor der Haut, die sich auf warmer, zu lange stehengelassenen Milch bildet (es gibt wirklich für jeden Scheiß einen eigenen Namen)
Hypnotopophobie - Angst vorm Bettenmachen
Kathisophobie - Angst, sich hinzusetzen
Urophobie - Angst vor Urin, zu urinieren

Und mit Spinnen hab ich auch meine Probleme....


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm ich mag Spinnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WIeso? Die viecher sind soooo abartig ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. April 2009)

ich bin mal weg für heute. gn8 und hf noch  mit euren phobien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (16. April 2009)

ich mag au spinnen, besonders die weberknechte sind cool ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin mal weg für heute. gn8 und hf noch  mit euren phobien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nacht Brille,schlaf gut =)


----------



## Zonalar (16. April 2009)

Hellenologophobie - Angst vor griechischen (Fach)ausdrücken


----------



## Tabuno (16. April 2009)

nabend


----------



## Zonalar (16. April 2009)

Tag, IE-Mülleimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (16. April 2009)

spinnen?
hab grad das mit den bettwanzen gesehen, nu juckts mich wieder überall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nabend


ABend Tabuno =) Wie gehts?


----------



## Zonalar (16. April 2009)

Heterophobie - Angst vor Menschen, die von der Norm abweichende Verhaltensmuster aufweisen oder diese so wahrgenommen werden

wtf ? Oo


----------



## Mefisthor (16. April 2009)

gabs nich mal die angst vor langen wörtern ? wenn dir da der arzt erstma die phobie vorliest bekommst ja gleich wieder nen anfall^^

lg


----------



## Tabuno (16. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ABend Tabuno =) Wie gehts?


perfekt und dir ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. April 2009)

Kinetophobie - Angst vor Bewegungen oder sich zu bewegen


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> perfekt und dir ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa ganz gut =) Überlege grade ob ich schon schlafen gehe wie meine Freundin oder doch noch bei euch bleibe?


----------



## Tabuno (16. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa ganz gut =) Überlege grade ob ich schon schlafen gehe wie meine Freundin oder doch noch bei euch bleibe?


ganz brav hier bleiben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (16. April 2009)

Also, die Angst vor Atombomben find ich jetzt mal gar nicht soooooo unbegründet :>


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ganz brav hier bleiben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nenn mir Gründe =)



Lillyan schrieb:


> Also, die Angst vor Atombomben find ich jetzt mal gar nicht soooooo unbegründet :>


Joa... alle atombomben abschaffen!


----------



## Tabuno (16. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nenn mir Gründe =)


Sonst bin ich hier so allein unter Mods und soo, weißte?


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Sonst bin ich hier so allein unter Mods und soo, weißte?


Mef ist doch noch da und Benji =)


----------



## Skatero (16. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa... alle atombomben abschaffen!


Ja sollte man machen. Vorallem weil die langsam kaputt gehen usw...


----------



## Lillyan (16. April 2009)

Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobie - Angst vor langen Worten

Ich hoffe immer noch, dass das nur ein Fake ist :>


----------



## EspCap (16. April 2009)

Hm, irgendwie scheint das mit den 1ern hinter den Phobien nicht ganz zu stimmen...
Wäre mir sehr neu dass es Canaphobie nicht wirklich gibt ^^


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobie - Angst vor langen Worten
> 
> Ich hoffe immer noch, dass das nur ein Fake ist :>


Hast du etwa angst vor langen worten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (16. April 2009)

"Ich habe Hippo... AAAAHHHHHHH"

Nein, ich leide nicht an so einer Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> "Ich habe Hippo... AAAAHHHHHHH"
> 
> Nein, ich leide nicht an so einer Angst
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok,hätt ja sein können =)


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

*Bierfass anzapf* ich bin wieder daaa


----------



## Tabuno (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *Bierfass anzapf* ich bin wieder daaa


lol du trinkst doch kein bier du trinkst caprisonne oder so


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol du trinkst doch kein bier du trinkst caprisonne oder so


Caprisonne anzapfen hört sich aber bescheuert an


----------



## Tabuno (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Caprisonne anzapfen hört sich aber bescheuert an


Da haste leider recht. Aber ich bin grad zu faul das Zitat rauzusuchen heeeeey ich bin da... *caprisonne in die runde werf* war von Benji oder so...^^


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *Bierfass anzapf* ich bin wieder daaa


VErdammt :/ 
Nene wb Kronas =)


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Da haste leider recht. Aber ich bin grad zu faul das Zitat rauzusuchen heeeeey ich bin da... *caprisonne in die runde werf* war von Benji oder so...^^


Sind wir hier alleine?

Edit: Ah razyl


----------



## Tabuno (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Sind wir hier alleine?


Ne die kommen grad alle aus ihren Löchern gekrochen...


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ne die kommen grad alle aus ihren Löchern gekrochen...


Ich bin schon seit anfang an da!


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin schon seit anfang an da!


Ich auch konnte nur nichts schreiben


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Da haste leider recht. Aber ich bin grad zu faul das Zitat rauzusuchen heeeeey ich bin da... *caprisonne in die runde werf* war von Benji oder so...^^



waahahaha jaja die caaaprisonne xD..dat ware noch zeite!


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Ich auch konnte nur nichts schreiben


tjo,warum lässte dich acuh bannen *g*


----------



## Tabuno (16. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> tjo,warum lässte dich acuh bannen *g*


Gebannt werden hat einfach Style... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Gebannt werden hat einfach Style...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joar is kool..mit meinem alten flam0r acc hab ichs auch geschafft xD


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Gebannt werden hat einfach Style...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hatte auch schon nen 1 Tages Bann - und das war nicht lustig =/ Obwohl,ich durfte ja doch dann noch posten buhahah


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon nen 1 Tages Bann - und das war nicht lustig =/ Obwohl,ich durfte ja doch dann noch posten buhahah



war mit sicherheit wie ein tag knast für dich :O


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> war mit sicherheit wie ein tag knast für dich :O


Nö,ich denke das ist wesentlich schlimmer.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,ich denke das ist wesentlich schlimmer.



was jetzt? knast oder ban? xD


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was jetzt? knast oder ban? xD


Knast - ein ban ist nicht so schlimm wie das


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

So,gute nacht euch allen - hier ist ja eh nemmer viel los,also schlaf ich lieber neben meiner freundin =)
Schlaft gut und tut nicht aus den Bett fallen *g*


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Bin auch mal pennen


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Grüssigott


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. April 2009)

Nabend!


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

nix los hier.. Hi Selor


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. April 2009)

Nö, nicht wirklich...


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Brille, Minastirit und kronas sind online :s

AFK: Hirne rausballern.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon mein Profil bewundert?


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Guten abend,verdammt nur noch 3h...


----------



## Siu (16. April 2009)

Ihr miesen Typen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum ist Tikume kein Mod mehr?! °_°


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. April 2009)

Das ist schon Monate ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. April 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Ihr miesen Typen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schon lange. hats selber aufgegeben


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. April 2009)

GNAR
diese Idioten! xD

Die halten die Tagline "The Future begins" tatsächlich für den Untertitel von Star Trek (2009)...


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Ihr miesen Typen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tiku wollte nemmer mod sein


----------



## Siu (16. April 2009)

Achso.. Schade.. hat mir gefallen als Mod.

The Future Begins sieht nicht schlecht aus.. auch wenn ich Star Trek überhaupt nicht mag^^


----------



## Tabuno (16. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schon lange. hats selber aufgegeben


flame leviathan und razorscale down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> GNAR
> diese Idioten! xD
> 
> Die halten die Tagline "The Future begins" tatsächlich für den Untertitel von Star Trek (2009)...


Ach Star Trek... *zzzzzzz* was war?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> flame leviathan und razorscale down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gz :S 
haste was schickes bekommen?


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Da seids ja alle 

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Da seids ja alle
> 
> Nabend


Das Bild mit den Josef [herz] pedo ist ehrlich gesagt geschmacklos...


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Stört dich die Schrift, oder das Bild überhaupt?


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Stört dich die Schrift, oder das Bild überhaupt?


Das Bild an sich. Ich finds einfach nur geschmackslos


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Ist doch das Selbe wie Hitler-Verarschungen..
Ich änders gleich


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ist doch das Selbe wie Hitler-Verarschungen..
> Ich änders gleich


Ich mag auch nicht jede Hitlerverarsche
Aber ich finde das da einfach nur geschmackslos, von mir aus lass es in der Sig bleiben,ich kanns ja auch blocken


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Ist doch schon weg


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Hmm hier ist nicht viel los... schade =/


----------



## Siu (16. April 2009)

Yea.. Pedobär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild ist besser als das alte ^^


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Yea.. Pedobär
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist halt nicht selbstgemacht.. *hust* ^^

Was macht ihr grad?
Ich installier WoW oO


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Was macht ihr grad?
> Ich installier WoW oO


Langweilen und musik hören hmm


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

post halt bissl mehr hier..

Oder konzentrierst du dich aufs Kopfwippen ^^


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> post halt bissl mehr hier..
> 
> Oder konzentrierst du dich aufs Kopfwippen ^^


o_O
Nö nicht wirklich.
Nur es ist grad kein Thema da...


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Spielst du auch auf Eredar?
Und spielst du überhaupt wow? oO


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2009)

uludar roxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und razyl hat bald 10k pots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wohl alles keine wow zocker :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Spielst du auch auf Eredar?
> Und spielst du überhaupt wow? oO


ich spiel auf eredar^^ (weisste ja scho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

@ minas: doch ich spiel, nur hab kb auf raiden... warte auf s6^^


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 10k pots



10 Kilo Pot oO GEIL..

Ich zock ab morgen wieder wow.. mit nem neuen Char



Grüne schrieb:


> @ minas: doch ich spiel, nur hab kb auf raiden... warte auf s6^^



Und eigentlich wirst du in keiner Raidgilde aufgenommen, weil du DK spielst?
Hab ich Recht? xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Und eigentlich wirst du in keiner Raidgilde aufgenommen, weil du DK spielst?
> Hab ich Recht? xD


als ob ich dk spiele oO


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> als ob ich dk spiele oO



Ka, war geraten, was spielst du?


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2009)

uludar 4/14 kologan ding 41% ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ka, war geraten, was spielst du?


retri (und nein, ich spiele NICHT mit einem dk, bevor du wieder rätst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Spielst du auch auf Eredar?
> Und spielst du überhaupt wow? oO


Ich habe bis zum Anfang des Jahres auf Lordaeron gespielt,dann habe ich aufgehört... wegen WotLk


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

ich glaub mein neuer avatar ist scheiße


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Haste Recht Kronas, aber nur weil Shit draufsteht


Wo wir grad bei Scheiße sind.. Morgen fahrt meine Klasse zur Kläranlage.. Ich glaub ich bin morgen krank Oo


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. April 2009)

Kläranlagen sind lustig, verlauf dich nur nicht ^^


----------



## Siu (16. April 2009)

Schickes Bild Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja.. ich bin fast gänzlich von WoW weg.. zwischendurch packt mich mal die Lust, aber irgendwie will es nicht mehr :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei Scheiße sind.. Morgen fahrt meine Klasse zur Kläranlage.. Ich glaub ich bin morgen krank Oo


lawl... du bist doch 17 oder?^^
warum fährt man in dem alter noch zu ner kläranlage??
"hier, das könnt ihr machen, wenn ihr dieses jahr verhaut"


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kläranlagen sind lustig, verlauf dich nur nicht ^^



Hast den Satz durchgelesen..?
Vielleicht bin ich ja doch dort.. Ihr erfahrt morgen mehr..

Selor, willst du in die N8schwärmer Gruppe?



Grüne schrieb:


> lawl... du bist doch 17 oder?^^
> warum fährt man in dem alter noch zu ner kläranlage??
> "hier, das könnt ihr machen, wenn ihr dieses jahr verhaut"



Random Chemie-Ausflug


----------



## Tabuno (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Spielst du auch auf Eredar?
> Und spielst du überhaupt wow? oO


Eredar ftw <3


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Eredar ftw <3



Weisst du schon das Neueste? 
Ich installier grad WoW neu und bezahl morgen mein Abo und mach dann nen Char auf Eredar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich werd was von dir pumpen müssen


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Eredar ftw <3


dann sag mal was daran toll ist^^

ich lade mal eben den alten ava wieder hoch^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann sag mal was daran toll ist^^


das pvp


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann sag mal was daran toll ist^^
> 
> ich lade mal eben den alten ava wieder hoch^^


Grüne Brille
Sagt doch alles oder?


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Hmm.. Ist einer von euch in ner Raidgilde auf Eredar?


----------



## Tabuno (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann sag mal was daran toll ist^^


Weil da alle Nachtschwärmer sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja ich inner 10er spec


----------



## Siu (16. April 2009)

Eredar war mein Heimat-Server.. bin dort aber auf Allianz Seite :>


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja ich inner 10er spec



Will dann auch


----------



## Tabuno (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Will dann auch


Lurock wurde nicht aufgenommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Eredar war mein Heimat-Server.. bin dort aber auf Allianz Seite :>


spielst du einen hasen schurken auf täuschung oder meucheln geskillt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Lurock wurde nicht aufgenommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


w00t wieso^^


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Lurock wurde nicht aufgenommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab aber lange Raiderfahrung *zwinker*

xD


----------



## Siu (16. April 2009)

Ganz genau Kronas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf meinem Profil ist übrigens meine Siu verlinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...redar&n=Siu

Da isse :X


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

> Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten.


----------



## Siu (16. April 2009)

Nochmal oben in der Leiste auf Enter drücken und aktualisieren.. Typisch Armory, wenn man was zeigen will, dann gehts nich


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Ganz genau Kronas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


informativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich hab aber lange Raiderfahrung *zwinker*
> 
> xD


Welche Klasse?


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Jetzt hats mit Klicken funktioniert..
Klicken btw.. Meine Signatur *hust*



Tabuno schrieb:


> Welche Klasse?



Hexer und DK

Hexer vor und in BC und mit dem DK in Wotlk


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Jetzt hats mit Klicken funktioniert..
> Klicken btw.. Meine Signatur *hust*


bitte poste den link doch mal hier ich kann ihn so schlecht sehen...


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bitte poste den link doch mal hier ich kann ihn so schlecht sehen...



Welchen Link.. *hust*


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Welchen Link.. *hust*


den link wo wir draufklicken sollen *räusper*


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> den link wo wir draufklicken sollen *räusper*



Mensch, war doch nur ein kleiner Hinweis.. reit nicht so drauf rum


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Mensch, war doch nur ein kleiner Hinweis.. reit nicht so drauf rum


*auf dem link rumreit* hüaaaa!


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *auf dem link rumreit* hüaaaa!



Ich red nicht mehr mit dir.. :,[[


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich red nicht mehr mit dir.. :,[[


*den link auf einer wiese abstell und grasen lässt* och komm schooon


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Aber nuuur... wenn du nicht mehr so pöööse bist...

Wow, das ist bescheuert


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Aber nuuur... wenn du nicht mehr so pöööse bist...
> 
> Wow, das ist bescheuert


wo bin ich denn böse, hab nur auf deinem link geritten


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wow, das ist bescheuert


Als wär das was neues....


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Ich start noch den Patcher und dann bin ich im Bett.. gn8 Leute


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich start noch den Patcher und dann bin ich im Bett.. gn8 Leute


tschau spec


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich start noch den Patcher und dann bin ich im Bett.. gn8 Leute


Nacht Spectrales - schlaf gut


----------



## Falathrim (16. April 2009)

Kronas?



Firefox-Theme her! Sofort!

@Rest:

HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV HSV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Kronas?
> 
> 
> 
> Firefox-Theme her! Sofort!


ich überlegs mir
was gibst du mir dafür?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was gibst du mir dafür?


eine gratis kopfnuss


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> eine gratis kopfnuss


hört sich schmerzhaft an


----------



## mookuh (16. April 2009)

abend 

bin wieder da =)


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend
> 
> bin wieder da =)


yay mookuh ist wieder da


----------



## mookuh (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> yay mookuh ist wieder da



bin grad heimgekommen^^


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> bin grad heimgekommen^^


willst du zufällig das firefox theme haben?^^


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend
> 
> bin wieder da =)


Yay die Mookuh =)
Komm in die NAchtschwärmer gruppe!^^


----------



## mookuh (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> willst du zufällig das firefox theme haben?^^



klar



Razyl schrieb:


> Yay die Mookuh =)
> Komm in die NAchtschwärmer gruppe!^^



bin ich gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen


----------



## mookuh (16. April 2009)

abend benji


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

moin benji


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen


Abend Benji =)


----------



## Zonalar (16. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen


----------



## Zonalar (16. April 2009)

... was war das? Bug?

Was ich sagen wollte: Oh, ne richtige begrüssungswelle^^


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen


moin benji
warst du heut nich schonmal hier?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> moin benji
> warst du heut nich schonmal hier?


das war sein böser zwilling... mensch kronas, sowas solltest du doch wissen ._.


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das war sein böser zwilling... mensch kronas, sowas solltest du doch wissen ._.


oh gott wie konnte ich das blos nicht wissen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oh gott wie konnte ich das blos nicht wissen!


aber echt... *kopfnuss geb*


----------



## mookuh (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oh gott wie konnte ich das blos nicht wissen!



stell dich in die ecke und schäm dich


----------



## Zonalar (16. April 2009)

Ich hab keinen Zwilling. 5 Geschwister, ja. Aber keinen Zwilling.

Btw: Hab euch Caprisonne mitgebracht^^

*Caprisonne in die Runde wirf*


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> stell dich in die ecke und schäm dich


wenigstens ein danke für das firefox theme könnte es geben moo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen Zwilling. 5 Geschwister, ja. Aber keinen Zwilling.
> 
> Btw: Hab euch Caprisonne mitgebracht^^
> 
> *Caprisonne in die Runde wirf*


Ich hab in 48 min geburtstag... da trink ich kein Caprisonne


----------



## mookuh (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenigstens ein danke für das firefox theme könnte es geben moo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: hab die pm grad erst bemerkt 



Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab in 48 min geburtstag... da trink ich kein Caprisonne



it's the final countdown *sing*


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab in 48 min geburtstag... da trink ich kein Caprisonne


genau in 48 min darf razyl schon alkoholfreies kinderbier trinken!


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

=D
@ Mookuh: ja leider :/ wieder 1 Jahr älter


----------



## mookuh (16. April 2009)

njo ich bin erstmal wieder off

bin einfach müde nach training und 6h autofahrt -.-


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> njo ich bin erstmal wieder off
> 
> bin einfach müde nach training und 6h autofahrt -.-


machs dir im heu deines kuhstalls bequem


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> njo ich bin erstmal wieder off
> 
> bin einfach müde nach training und 6h autofahrt -.-


Gute nacht,schlaf gut Mookuh


----------



## Zonalar (16. April 2009)

"Ich hab die Schürze um..."
*mitsumm*

tolles Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> "Ich hab die Schürze um..."
> *mitsumm*
> 
> tolles Lied
> ...


Joa dank Pente =) Ganz nettes Lied^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. April 2009)

Seh ich genauso ^^
passt perfekt zur jetzigen Zeit

Wir machen sogar in den mittagspausen Grillaction  ;D

was machste egtl wenn du 10k posts hast?? ^^


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> was machste egtl wenn du 10k posts hast?? ^^


20k posts machen


----------



## Tabuno (16. April 2009)

Bin auch off, 3 Bosse gelegt. Ulduar rocks! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gn8


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Bin auch off, 3 Bosse gelegt. Ulduar rocks!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tschau tabu


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Bin auch off, 3 Bosse gelegt. Ulduar rocks!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sagt ja schon viel über die viel gepriesene "Schwierigkeit" von Ulduar aus...
Ich habs ma wieder geahnt, und das Update wird grottig.


----------



## Zonalar (16. April 2009)

NEIN!!!!!!!!! Ich habe mit Müh und Not heut die PS2 auseinandergenommen,repariert und wieder zusammengesetzt, nur um Final Fantasy X spieln zu können. Und was is? DIE CD IS WEG! WHUUUUUAAAAGH ( . )  ,.,  ( * ) ICh flipp aus


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> NEIN!!!!!!!!! Ich habe mit Müh und Not heut die PS2 auseinandergenommen,repariert und wieder zusammengesetzt, nur um Final Fantasy X spieln zu können. Und was is? DIE CD IS WEG! WHUUUUUAAAAGH ( . )  ,.,  ( * ) ICh flipp aus


epic fail
warum musstest du die denn auseinander nehmen um das zu spielen?


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> was machste egtl wenn du 10k posts hast?? ^^


Weiterposten bis ich an Minas vorbei bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nichts mach ich,sind doch nur Posts o_O


----------



## Zonalar (16. April 2009)

Weil die PS 2 kaputt war. Musste das Problem finden und reparieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Stecker vom Ps2 zum Fernseher konnte nicht richtig rein. Beim reppen hab ich noch diese schnüre(?) rausgezogen... die musst ich auch wieder reinschieben..irgendiwe. Dacht schon, ich hätte ihn ganz vernichtet. Aber konnte ihn noch retten^^

Ps: Hab keine Erfahrung im Hardware-Bereich...


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Ach du Scheiße..

Ich wach auf, sitz eine Mücke in meinem Ohr, greif hin und fühle einen RIESENBERG (Mückenstich)

Scheiß Viecher


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ach du Scheiße..
> 
> Ich wach auf, sitz eine Mücke in meinem Ohr, greif hin und fühle einen RIESENBERG
> 
> Scheiß Viecher


Aua, du armer o_O


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ach du Scheiße..
> 
> Ich wach auf, sitz eine Mücke in meinem Ohr, greif hin und fühle einen RIESENBERG
> 
> Scheiß Viecher


dann hast du aber ein RIESENOHR wenn da ein RIESENBERG reinpasst


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann hast du aber ein RIESENOHR wenn da ein RIESENBERG reinpasst




Du kriegst auch nie genug..


----------



## Zonalar (16. April 2009)

Is doch nicht vergleichbar mit der Tatsache, dass ich Final Fantasy X verloren hab


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann hast du aber ein RIESENOHR wenn da ein RIESENBERG reinpasst


Vorsicht Kronas,nicht das es wieder ausartet und du den nächste Bann innehast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Is doch nicht vergleichbar mit der Tatsache, dass ich Final Fantasy X verloren hab



FF ist fürn Arsch!

oO


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vorsicht Kronas,nicht das es wieder ausartet und du den nächste Bann innehast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nee birk ist nicht da alleine ist das langweilig^^


----------



## Zonalar (16. April 2009)

Agressiv und müde ins Buffed.deforum zu gehn is keine gute Idee spektrales.


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Agressiv und müde ins Buffed.deforum zu gehn is keine gute Idee spektrales.



Ich bin nicht müde ich bin nicht aggressiv

Ich hasse Final Fantasy halt


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht müde ich bin nicht aggressiv
> 
> Ich hasse Final Fantasy halt


FF hassen ist pfui


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> FF ist fürn Arsch!
> 
> oO


/sign
Ich mag die FF Serie nicht


----------



## Zonalar (16. April 2009)

Ihr habt doch alle keinen Sinn für richtige Rp-Spiele! Es geht hier nicht um die Action, sondern um die Atmosphäre...*schwärm*


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> /sign
> Ich mag die FF Serie nicht



Ich hatte mal vor Ewigkeiten ein FF-Spiel für den DS, aber habs sofort weggehauen..
Man musste einfach nur im Anfangsgebiet mindestens  200 Monster kloppen, bis man mal in der Story weitergekommen ist.



Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch alle keinen Sinn für richtige Rp-Spiele! Es geht hier nicht um die Action, sondern um die Atmosphäre...*schwärm*



Oh.. Nein.. *traurige Musik*... Der Typ mit den seltsamen Haaren ist durch die dunklen Mächte gestorben..!

...

Ich liebe RP, aber ich hasse FF


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch alle keinen Sinn für richtige Rp-Spiele! Es geht hier nicht um die Action, sondern um die Atmosphäre...*schwärm*


Naja... es geht ja im Grunde immer um dasselbe... siehe the Last Remnant... von den selben Entwicklern gewesen


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. April 2009)

alles gude razyl


----------



## Mefisthor (17. April 2009)

alles gute zum bday razyl ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> alles gute zum bday razyl ^^
> 
> lg


carcha hat auch bday... lawl!


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

User-Name: 	Carcharoth (25)
Name:	Carcharoth frisst Waisenkinder!
Geburtstag:	17.4.1984

Das ist jetzt nicht wahr oder? Buhu carcha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt hab ich Angst

@ Brille und Mef; danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. April 2009)

Happy birthday


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Happy birthday


danke schön =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. April 2009)

Die Flaute hier...


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. April 2009)

geiles bild razyl... aber 
http://fukung.net/v/13425/catermelon.jpg


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Die Flaute hier...


Ich musste erstmal viel beantworten =/


----------



## Minastirit (17. April 2009)

7/14 ich bin pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 7/14 ich bin pennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


7/14? o_O
Nacht minas


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 7/14? o_O
> Nacht minas


ulduar bosse...
btw minas hardmode 25er? 7/14?


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ulduar bosse...
> btw minas hardmode 25er? 7/14?


Achso Wow... uninteressant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. April 2009)

Schlaft gut - Bäm -  oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. April 2009)

Nabend
Was geht?


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> Was geht?


Abend
Noch nichts... aber heute nachmittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. April 2009)

Was ist denn heute Nachmittag?


----------



## Crackmack (17. April 2009)

Wahahahahah razyl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was ist denn heute Nachmittag?


Geburtstag partyyyy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (17. April 2009)

Razyl, warum bist du eig. noch immer hier?
Du hast doch bday


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dir =)


Spectrales schrieb:


> Razyl, warum bist du eig. noch immer hier?
> Du hast doch bday


Und? Muss ich da jetzt schon schlafen? Hab kb... bin nicht müde...


----------



## Zonalar (17. April 2009)

dann geh Schafe zählen! Das macht müde. oder hör dir ein FF-Theme songs an. Machen auch müde^^


----------



## Spectrales (17. April 2009)

God.. Weisst du nicht was ich meine?!

Wieso bist du alleine!


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> dann geh Schafe zählen! Das macht müde. oder hör dir ein FF-Theme an. Machen auch müde^^


1. Nö,leg mich maximal in 30 min ins BEtt
2. merkt man an dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Spectrales:
Ich bin Alleine? Nö,aber meine Freundin schläft schon tief und fest


----------



## Crackmack (17. April 2009)

dat waren noch zeiten als wir bis um 4 wach waren ich mano und razyl und der andere sack kamui gibts dden eig noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> dat waren noch zeiten als wir bis um 4 wach waren ich mano und razyl und der andere sack kamui gibts dden eig noch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der wurde 1mal gebannt, neuer account ==> nochmal bann,neuer account (war erst vor kurzen hier mit den acc) ==> bann
Grüne BRille war auch manchmal noch wach!!!


----------



## Crackmack (17. April 2009)

xD


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> xD


1 Wort post... bzw 1 Smiley post ==> Bann denk daran! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (17. April 2009)

Ich mach mind. 3x die Woche durch..
Kein Ding



Razyl schrieb:


> 1 Wort post... bzw 1 Smiley post ==> Bann denk daran!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kanns nimmer hören..


----------



## Crackmack (17. April 2009)

ohhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich kanns nimmer hören..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich will nur nicht das der Thread hier geclosed wird am Ende... wir hatten hier schon genug ärger


----------



## Spectrales (17. April 2009)

*spam*


----------



## Spectrales (17. April 2009)

Boah, übel


----------



## Crackmack (17. April 2009)

Wir haben ja noch unseren "Geheimen Thread" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wir haben ja noch unseren "Geheimen Thread"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da kann Lilly auch hin... also so geheim ist der gar nicht


----------



## Crackmack (17. April 2009)

Wahahaa 3.2.1....meinz Hammer der Astralebene


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wahahaa 3.2.1....meinz Hammer der Astralebene


Glückwunsch,aber ich finds mies von dir... ein würfeladdon braucht man doch nicht


----------



## Lillyan (17. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> *spam*


Byebye


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Byebye


Hab ich es eben nicht gesagt... tjoa


----------



## Crackmack (17. April 2009)

Waaaah da is sie ja


----------



## Crackmack (17. April 2009)

Razyl ich hab angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl ich hab angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Solange du nicht dagegen verstoßt sollte dir nichts passieren o_O


----------



## Skatero (17. April 2009)

Ja Lilli-chan ist hier. Schöner Name oder?^^


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja Lilli-chan ist hier. Schöner Name oder?^^


Ihr nutzt immer noch den Namen? o_O


----------



## Skatero (17. April 2009)

Eigentlich nicht. Der ist mir nur gerade eingefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Der ist mir nur gerade eingefallen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol
Ich dachte schon,der ist doch schon alt. o_O


----------



## Lillyan (17. April 2009)

Dürfen sie gern nutzen, wenns schee macht (oder so).

Und ich lese meist spätestens am nächsten Tag nochmal über den Thread und schau mir an was gemacht wurde. Das hier kein Mod reinschreibt ist also kein Grund gegen die Netiquette zu verstoßen.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dürfen sie gern nutzen, wenns schee macht (oder so).
> 
> Und ich lese meist spätestens am nächsten Tag nochmal über den Thread und schau mir an was gemacht wurde. Das hier kein Mod reinschreibt ist also kein Grund gegen die Netiquette zu verstoßen.


Was heißten Schee? o_O klingt komisch^^


----------



## Lillyan (17. April 2009)

schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sagt man so in... Bayern... oder so ^^


----------



## Skatero (17. April 2009)

Hab ich auch noch nie gehört. Vielleicht liegts daran, dass ich nicht aus Deutschland kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bayern mal wieder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (17. April 2009)

Ja... zum Glück rede ich gar keinen Dialekt... hoffe ich


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja... zum Glück rede ich gar keinen Dialekt... hoffe ich





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wär sicherlich lustig würdest du Bayrisch reden *g*


----------



## Lillyan (17. April 2009)

Ne... bei mir wärs ne Mischung aus ruhrpottlerisch, sächsich und hessisch. Ich glaub das wär richtig grausam.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2009)

Das wär nicht grausam... dafür gibt es gar kein Wort, das dieses Unheil beschreiben würde!


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ne... bei mir wärs ne Mischung aus ruhrpottlerisch, sächsich und hessisch. Ich glaub das wär richtig grausam.


o_O
Klingt brutal... schlimm^^


----------



## Lillyan (17. April 2009)

Ja, da ist mein nuscheln und lispeln noch recht human.


----------



## Mefisthor (17. April 2009)

yay das hat jetzt fast den ganzen tag gedauert ^^

ganz wichtig: auf High quality schalten, lohnt sich

lg


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja, da ist mein nuscheln und lispeln noch recht human.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich frag mihc grade... wo wir eben bei Bayrisch waren... Bayrisch genuschelt - wie solln das klingen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (17. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> yay das hat jetzt fast den ganzen tag gedauert ^^
> 
> lg


Schaut viiiiel besser aus als das erste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Razyl: Würde für mich keinen Unterschied machen, da ich bayrisch so schon nicht verstehe


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> yay das hat jetzt fast den ganzen tag gedauert ^^


Sieht gut aus - Glückwunsch =)

@ Lilly: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (17. April 2009)

argh youtube verhunzt total die qualität ... grml das original sieht um längen besser aus

lg


----------



## Lillyan (17. April 2009)

So, ich bin weg (und lese den Rest des Threads morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> So, ich bin weg (und lese den Rest des Threads morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nacht Lilly,schlaf gut =)


----------



## Skatero (17. April 2009)

Gute Nacht Lilli-chan


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

So ich hau mich auchmal aufs ohr. Heute abend werdet ihr mich hier nicht finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schlaft gut und habt eine gute nacht =)


----------



## Skatero (17. April 2009)

Jau gute Nacht Razyl


----------



## Crackmack (17. April 2009)

Da verzaubert man seinen schönen kolben und sokelt t7 hauen se ab o.O


----------



## Skatero (17. April 2009)

Hast du deine Sig eigentlich selbstgemacht?


----------



## Crackmack (17. April 2009)

ja hab ich

aba mein photoshop is im asch :/


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (17. April 2009)

Nabend, hat jemand ne ahnung wo man im Becken den typen findet der die Nesingway quest reihe startet? ich find die nimmer ..<.<


----------



## Lillyan (17. April 2009)

Einfach den Weg runter... aber wartet das nicht auf dem Flugplatz in Dalaran?


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2009)

Weiß jemand von euch was "Trajabaré" auf deutsch heißt? (Dürfte Spanisch oder Portugiesisch sein)


----------



## Minastirit (17. April 2009)

so boss 10/14 down minignom roboter typ is nu dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bäääm
natürlich 25er version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (17. April 2009)

Ulduar scheint ja echt schwer geworden zu sein...:/


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2009)

Frage... oben.... beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (17. April 2009)

Google.


----------



## Minastirit (17. April 2009)

jau ist auch relativ schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
25er besonders


----------



## Jácks (17. April 2009)

YOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Minastirit (17. April 2009)

1 wort post lol .. toll


----------



## Jácks (17. April 2009)

jo,lol. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerboza (17. April 2009)

Lol, rofl, roflcopter, xD, xDD, xDDD, haha, hehe, huhu, hoho, hähä, hühü, höhö, made my day !


----------



## Jácks (17. April 2009)

roflmao. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (17. April 2009)

Cerboza schrieb:


> Lol, rofl, roflcopter, xD, xDD, xDDD, haha, hehe, huhu, hoho, hähä, hühü, höhö, made my day !


xDDDD xDDDDD usw geht aber auch^^


----------



## Cerboza (17. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> xDDDD xDDDDD usw geht aber auch^^



lol, lool, loool, looool, loooool, looooo....l  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. April 2009)

dauerspammer hier ist ja öde .. kill ich lieber den minignom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. April 2009)

Ich bin Minime,komme aus Polen und bin Scharfschütze.
Ich hab letztens so n' afkn00b gekillt,das war voll geil.


----------



## Vampless (17. April 2009)

Guten Abend Leute


----------



## Kronas (17. April 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Guten Abend Leute


hallo vampless
schön, dass du uns hier im nachtschwärmer mit deiner anwesenheit beglückst
*roooofl*


----------



## Vampless (17. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hallo vampless
> schön, dass du uns hier im nachtschwärmer mit deiner anwesenheit beglückst
> *roooofl*



War das jetz böhse gemeint ?


----------



## Kronas (17. April 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> War das jetz böhse gemeint ?


nein ich mag dich nur so sehr, lieber vampless!


----------



## Vampless (17. April 2009)

Dann is ja gut , mag dich auch sehr <3


----------



## Kronas (17. April 2009)

noch wer da?


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> noch wer da?


Eher wieder da, gott gehts mir scheiße =/


----------



## Kronas (17. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eher wieder da, gott gehts mir scheiße =/


tagesziel 10k posts nicht erreicht?


----------



## Thront (17. April 2009)

wach und wacher


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> tagesziel 10k posts nicht erreicht?


Wie soll ich 10k posts erreichen wenn ich bis eben nicht da war? O_o


----------



## Kronas (17. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie soll ich 10k posts erreichen wenn ich bis eben nicht da war? O_o


ja du bist ja trautig, dass du nicht da warst um 10k posts zu erreichen


----------



## Jácks (17. April 2009)

Ich bin da,ich bin da!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ja du bist ja trautig, dass du nicht da warst um 10k posts zu erreichen


Nö,eher von den sch*** regen und den alkohol o_O


----------



## Kronas (17. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,eher von den sch*** regen und den alkohol o_O


kummersaufen... armer razyl


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kummersaufen... armer razyl


Kummersaufen am Geburtstag? öhm nö nicht wirklich o_O


----------



## Kronas (17. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kummersaufen am Geburtstag? öhm nö nicht wirklich o_O


achja hast ja immernoch geburtstag... gz ^^ gestern nacht vergessen


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> achja hast ja immernoch geburtstag... gz ^^ gestern nacht vergessen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dankeschön =)
Wär der regen nicht gewesen,wär ich jetzt noch nicht hier ^-^


----------



## Kronas (17. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schon von der freundin 'beschenkt' worden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> schon von der freundin 'beschenkt' worden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Beschenkt kann man nun aber doppeldeutig sehen,von daher schweige Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (17. April 2009)

kummersaufen macht fett


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> kummersaufen macht fett


Weißt du aus Erfahrung?


----------



## arenasturm (17. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weißt du aus Erfahrung?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kurz tach gesagt....und wieder wech im bett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (17. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weißt du aus Erfahrung?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kurz tach gesagt....und wieder wech im bett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2009)

Postsammler! buuuh! 
Hmm hier isses so ruhig aufeinmal


----------



## Thront (18. April 2009)

nö aus überzeugung


so jezz gehts kopp voll machen cü jungz gude nacht


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

So ich hau mich auch aufs ohr... mir tut eh schon der Kopf weh =/
Nacht euch und schlaft gut


----------



## Skatero (18. April 2009)

Wollte nur kurz vorbei schauen.
Schlaft gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. April 2009)

Muh! o_Ô

Wo is meine Sig o.O


----------



## Manoroth (18. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Muh! o_Ô
> 
> Wo is meine Sig o.O



auch muh^^

und ka wo deine sig hin is^^


----------



## Crackmack (18. April 2009)

Halt ne neue ausm keller gehohlt -.-


----------



## Crackmack (18. April 2009)

Naja bin ma weg muss schildkröte angeln o.O


----------



## jeef (18. April 2009)

müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich muss lvln ^^


----------



## Crackmack (18. April 2009)

Suchti!!!
Letzer!! hoff ich :/

naja muss angeln *g*


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer =)


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Abend.. Verräter.. :s

Näh..Ich will mal nicht so sein

Hab mir das 2CD Nightwish Album runtergeladen.. Das Ding dauert 2:30 Stunden.. 26 Tracks


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Abend.. Verräter.. :s
> 
> Näh..Ich will mal nicht so sein


Wieso bin ich ein Verräter? Erklärs mir mal :O


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Du hast einen Nachtschwärmer gemeldet, der dann nen Ban hatte..



> Näh..Ich will mal nicht so sein



Ich habs eigentlich drauf angelegt, gebannt zu werden, aber, dass du mich gemeldet hast ist schon..


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Du hast einen Nachtschwärmer gemeldet, der dann nen Ban hatte..


Und weiter? Du hast es doch nicht anders gewollt,du wusstest ja genau das schon Birk dafür ne Sperre bekommen hast... pech mein lieber


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und weiter? Du hast es doch nicht anders gewollt,du wusstest ja genau das schon Birk dafür ne Sperre bekommen hast... pech mein lieber



Kannst du bitte den post fertig lesen, bevor du frech wirst?


----------



## riesentrolli (18. April 2009)

schon wieder stress hier? warum dies mal?


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Ich wollt grad das Thema bereinigen


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte den post fertig lesen, bevor du frech wirst?


Wenn du es erst dazu editet hast...
Und Lilly hat uns damals eindeutig verwarnt wegen den 1 wortposts und sinnlosen spams. Und du hättest so oder so die Sperre bekommen,denn Lilly hätte den Thread eh nochmal durchgesehen


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Oha.. der erste Abend nach der Sperre.. und hier ist direkt wieder ein Streit am Start zum einsteigen....  Peace Leute.. heute mach ich bei keinem Mist mit


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Oha.. der erste Abend nach der Sperre.. und hier ist direkt wieder ein Streit am Start zum einsteigen....  Peace Leute.. heute mach ich bei keinem Mist mit


Ich sehe keinen Streit o_O
Aber abend Birk =)


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (18. April 2009)

naabend


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Streit o_O
> Aber abend Birk =)



Abend Razyl  und natürlich auch Abend @ alle anderen


Naja.. Streit kann mans (noch) nicht  nennen.. aber da ist definitiv was in der Luft heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Der zweite Tag nach dem Ban.. Kannst ruhig da bleiben

Ich sag ja nur, dass es mich tierisch genervt hat, dass Razyl mich gemeldet hat
Ich hab gewusst, dass ich gebannt hab

Genauso hat mich das "ByeBye" von Lilly genervt

Mittlerweile juckts mich nimmer die Bohne, ich wollte das nur mal klarstellen

PEACE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ich war nicht ganz nüchtern an dem Abend..Nicht nur Alk)


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

So.. jetzt da Spec sich wohl auch beruhigt hat...  was ist das heutige Thema? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> So.. jetzt da Spec sich wohl auch beruhigt hat...  was ist das heutige Thema?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dass es wiki artikel über jeden scheiß gibt^^ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rickrolling


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Thema? Thema? Es gibt kein Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

gürcken auf cheeseburgern wäre ein gutes thema!


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gürcken auf cheeseburgern wäre ein gutes thema!



Die werf ich immer an die Decke..
Hab schon in 2 MCs Hausverbot xD


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Die werf ich immer an die Decke..
> Hab schon in 2 MCs Hausverbot xD


ich verstaue sie unauffällig in der verpackung des burgers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dass es wiki artikel über jeden scheiß gibt^^ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rickrolling


Das war doch schon immer so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Kronas schrieb:


> gürcken auf cheeseburgern wäre ein gutes thema!



Ich beantrage mehr Käse!


----------



## Lillyan (18. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Genauso hat mich das "ByeBye" von Lilly genervt


Sowas schreibe ich auch nicht, wenn derjenige den Ban nicht wissentlich provoziert.

Damit ist das Thema hier auch beendet... und wenn ich noch einmal "Verräter" hier lese, weil jemand einen Verstoß gegen die Netiquette meldet werde ich fuchsig (und als kontrollsüchtige Zicke werd ich nebenbei auch nicht gerne bezeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das war doch schon immer so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich beantrage noch eine etage für den big mc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Die werf ich immer an die Decke..
> Hab schon in 2 MCs Hausverbot xD



Du Essensverschwender!  Böser Junge! Ganz böser Junge!


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du Essensverschwender!  Böser Junge! Ganz böser Junge!


genau! man muss sie mit nach hause nehmen und an bedürftige spenden!


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sowas schreibe ich auch nicht, wenn derjenige den Ban nicht wissentlich provoziert.
> 
> Damit ist das Thema hier auch beendet... und wenn ich noch einmal "Verräter" hier lese, weil jemand einen Verstoß gegen die Netiquette meldet werde ich fuchsig (und als *kontrollsüchtige Zicke* werd ich nebenbei auch nicht gerne bezeichnet
> 
> ...


Wer hat dich denn so genannt? o_O   Kein Respekt mehr die heutige Jugend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Kronas schrieb:


> ich beantrage noch eine etage für den big mc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich stimme dem Antrag zu!


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sowas schreibe ich auch nicht, wenn derjenige den Ban nicht wissentlich provoziert.
> 
> Damit ist das Thema hier auch beendet... und wenn ich noch einmal "Verräter" hier lese, weil jemand einen Verstoß gegen die Netiquette meldet werde ich fuchsig (und als kontrollsüchtige Zicke werd ich nebenbei auch nicht gerne bezeichnet
> 
> ...





Birk schrieb:


> Wer hat dich denn so genannt? o_O   Kein Respekt mehr die heutige Jugend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Spectrales schrieb:


> (Ich war nicht ganz nüchtern an dem Abend..)


----------



## riesentrolli (18. April 2009)

lilly, du kriegst n <33333 für deine sig =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. April 2009)

;D


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wer hat dich denn so genannt? o_O   Kein Respekt mehr die heutige Jugend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


3x darfste raten....
Zu den McD ==> Dummer Laden,Dummes essen =)


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> ;D



Ich seh das Video irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Lillyan (18. April 2009)

Danke :>
Ich ärger mich nur, dass mein Webspace plötzlich nimmer geht *grummel*

@Spec: Kleiner Tip fürs nächste Mal: Wenn man Mist baut und es merkt, dann entschuldigt man sich. Da bricht einem kein Zacken aus der Krone.

Und ich geh nu Angeln :>


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> youtubefail
> 
> ;D


you failed @ linking a youtube video



riesentrolli schrieb:


> lilly, du kriegst n <33333 für deine sig =)


wegen dem spruch oder wegem dem link zu ihrem profil?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich seh das Video irgendwie nicht...



Ich merks auch... Youtube und Buffed spacken rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und ich geh nu Angeln :>


tschüss lilly! *wink*


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und ich geh nu Angeln :>


Viel spaß aber angel keine Ratten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> you failed @ linking a youtube video
> 
> 
> wegen dem spruch oder wegem dem link zu ihrem profil?^^


für beides^^
obwohl ich bis heute nich weiß ob der spruch brecht oder von rosa luxemburg stammt


----------



## riesentrolli (18. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich merks auch... Youtube und Buffed spacken rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die id is fehlerhaft. versuchs nochmal. vermutlich nicvh alles kopiert


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. April 2009)




----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich merks auch... Youtube und Buffed spacken rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut.. dann liegts zumindest an mir.. ich hatte das gestern schon mal und wusste nicht worans liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Selor, ist dir langweilig?


----------



## Lillyan (18. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Viel spaß aber angel keine Ratten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Grade die will ich ja haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und ich geh nu Angeln :>



Viel Spaß!  Und wir sind hier ganz brav! (ich werde zumindest versuchen nicht wieder irgendwas falsch zu machen o_O)


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Selor, ist dir langweilig?



Nein ich mache absolut nichts für dich! Vergiss es!


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Grade die will ich ja haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haustiersammlerin? wieviele hast du schon?


----------



## Lillyan (18. April 2009)

Keins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumindest mit dem Char


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Keins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und mit dem mit dem du am meisten hast?^^


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Selor, ich frag mich ja nur, warum du uns 20 Sekunden Star Trek Trailer zeigst..? oO


----------



## Lillyan (18. April 2009)

Ich glaube 42 oder so :> Irgendwann verläßt mich immer der Ehrgeiz


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Selor, ich frag mich ja nur, warum du uns 20 Sekunden Star Trek Trailer zeigst..? oO



Warum nicht? Der lief auf ProSieben heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich glaube 42 oder so :> Irgendwann verläßt mich immer der Ehrgeiz


bin bei 54 mit einem lv 61 char
worg und glimmernetzjungfer noch nicht dazu gerechnet, noch net dazu gekommen die zu holen


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich glaube 42 oder so :> Irgendwann verläßt mich immer der Ehrgeiz


Gogo noch 8 und du bekommst nen stinktier <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gogo noch 8 und du bekommst nen stinktier <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei den letzten hackts immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Weiß zufällig jemand, was passiert, wenn man sich Area 51 zu sehr nähert?
Als das in Nevada


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich glaube 42 oder so :> Irgendwann verläßt mich immer der Ehrgeiz


Ich hab 52 mit meinem Main :>



Kronas schrieb:


> bin bei 54 mit einem lv 61 char
> worg und glimmernetzjungfer noch nicht dazu gerechnet, noch net dazu gekommen die zu holen


Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand, was passiert, wenn man sich Area 51 zu sehr nähert?
> Als das in Nevada



Du wirst erschossen... Militärsperrgebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich hab 52 mit meinem Main :>
> 
> 
> Nice
> ...


danke, kenne auch jedes haustier von wow + fundort auswendig
frag nicht woher, immer wenn ich von neuen erfahre speichert sich das sofort ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du wirst erschossen... Militärsperrgebiet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einfach so..? Peng. Leiche verzerren..?

Ich geh jetzt meinen DK leveln.. heut Nacht geht noch was!


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> danke, kenne auch jedes haustier von wow + fundort auswendig
> frag nicht woher, immer wenn ich von neuen erfahre speichert sich das sofort ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hrhr tja soviel kann ich mir leider nicht merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spectrales schrieb:


> Einfach so..? Peng. *Leiche verzerren..?*


wtf du spielst zuviel Undead oder DK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. April 2009)

'Türlich... du als Zivilist hast nichts in einem Militärsperrgebiet verloren... und wenn man bedenkt, das du schon erschossen werden darfst, wenn du nur unbefugt einen Garten betrittst... dann ist das nicht verwunderlich!


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> wtf du spielst zuviel Undead oder DK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


er programmiert bei blizzard die königliche apothekervereinigung npcs^^
(in uc hockt einer, der verwandelt frösche in schafe :<)


----------



## Tabuno (18. April 2009)

Hallo Nachtschwärmers!


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hallo Nachtschwärmers!


abend tabu


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> er programmiert bei blizzard die königliche apothekervereinigung npcs^^
> (in uc hockt einer, der verwandelt frösche in schafe :<)



Achso na dann ist alles klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja.. der Mage da in UC muss halt trainieren damit sein CC besser wird als das von den Schamis! <3



Abend Tabuno


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

birk der nicht klicken link in deiner sig ist doof, enter halten und 10 sek später is ende


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> birk der nicht klicken link in deiner sig ist doof, - und 10 sek später is ende



Verrat doch nicht alles!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> birk der nicht klicken link in deiner sig ist doof, enter halten und 10 sek später is ende


Oder einfach gar nicht draufdrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oder einfach gar nicht draufdrücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau.. was glaubst du denn, warum ich geschrieben habe, dass du nicht klicken sollst, Kronas?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Genau.. was glaubst du denn, warum ich geschrieben habe, dass du nicht klicken sollst, Kronas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


damit ich klicke
umgekehrte psychologie ist das!


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Oder noch einfacher... einfach die Seite blocken   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oder noch einfacher... einfach die Seite blocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ist zu simpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das ist zu simpel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber Effektiv - und das zählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Weiß zufällig einer der Anwesenden wie man so eine Seite programmiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber Effektiv - und das zählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


cheaten in spielen ist auch effektiv, aber dann wird es langweilig :x


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber Effektiv - und das zählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Kronas schrieb:


> cheaten in spielen ist auch effektiv, aber dann wird es langweilig :x





Kronas got a point!


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> cheaten in spielen ist auch effektiv, aber dann wird es langweilig :x


Wer cheatet schon in spielen? o_O


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer cheatet schon in spielen? o_O


razyl will sich mal wieder sofoooort distanzieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> razyl will sich mal wieder sofoooort distanzieren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich cheate nicht. Das einzige wo ich jemals cheats genutzt habe waren die GTA spiele aber erst nachdem ich das Spiel durchhatte und habe dann danach immer mal Unsinn gebaut  =)


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich cheate nicht. Das einzige wo ich jemals cheats genutzt habe waren die GTA spiele aber erst nachdem ich das Spiel durchhatte und habe dann danach immer mal Unsinn gebaut  =)


glauben wir dir alle


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> glauben wir dir alle



Jo.. ganz sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wird das wieder in einem Streit / in einem Bann ausarten? o_o *Notbremse anzieh*


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2009)

wie kronas wieder sofort auf alles anspringt und sich "verändert" sobald birk hier ist... lawl


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> glauben wir dir alle


Das du cheatest war mir klar,jedoch brauchst du so gut wie in 99% aller Spiele keine Cheats. Besonders in den GTA Teilen in den Missionen. Aber wenn du meinst ich cheate, glaub nur daran weiter,ich kann dir sagen: du irrst dich.


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie kronas wieder sofort auf alles anspringt und sich "verändert" sobald birk hier ist... lawl



Ich kann gar nichts dafür o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich kann gar nichts dafür o_O


hat ja auch keiner behauptet


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hat ja auch keiner behauptet





Grüne schrieb:


> wie kronas wieder sofort auf alles anspringt und sich "verändert" sobald birk hier ist... lawl




Doch, du gibst mir hier die Schuld.. vielleicht bin ichs auch o_O


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Doch, du gibst mir hier die Schuld.. vielleicht bin ichs auch o_O


Kronas ist schuld,er sieht in dir ein Vorbild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Doch, du gibst mir hier die Schuld.. vielleicht bin ichs auch o_O


nö. hab ich gesagt " birk ist schuld" ? nein. aber kronas verhält sich anders, sobald du da bist.
bist du deshalb dran schuld? nein. kronas weiss das ja selbst und lässt sich drauf ein.


----------



## Huntermoon (18. April 2009)

Da bin ich^^


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Da bin ich^^


Ja da bist du =)
Abend hunter


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Da bin ich^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GleUa3dxjTs


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Da bin ich^^


abend hunter


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

nabend Hunter


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (18. April 2009)

nabend hunter


----------



## Huntermoon (18. April 2009)

Mir is langweilig...


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Mir is langweilig...


spiel halt 5 gegen willy


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Mir is langweilig...


Hau den Lukas! =)


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Mir is langweilig...



Ist mir auch rund um die Uhr (zumindest wenn ich mit den Dailys fertig bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hau den Lukas! =)


unterdrück den armen lukas nicht! oO


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> unterdrück den armen lukas nicht! oO


Selber schuld,ich hab das Spiel ja nicht erfunden mit diesen Namen.


----------



## Tabuno (18. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> spiel halt 5 gegen willy


Hallo Epibatadusinablfsdjkkld


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hallo Epibatadusinablfsdjkkld


hallo essengeher und dann nicht mehr mitkommenkönner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hallo *Epibatadusinablfsdjkkld*


Wtf? o_O
und jetzt nochmal auf Deutsch Tabuno


----------



## Tabuno (18. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hallo essengeher und dann nicht mehr mitkommenkönner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hätt fätt epäxxx abgestaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hallo Epibatadusinablfsdjkkld



Was soll das denn heißen?


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hallo essengeher und dann nicht mehr mitkommenkönner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach hast ihn zu einen romantischen Essen für 2 eingeladen? Und er hat abgesagt? mies von Tabuno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wtf? o_O
> und jetzt nochmal auf Deutsch Tabuno


epibatidin


----------



## Tabuno (18. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Was soll das denn heißen?


Kann ich doch nix für das sich Brille so nennt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Kann ich doch nix für das sich Brille so nennt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so wie dus grad geschrieben hast bestimmt net^^


----------



## Tabuno (18. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> so wie dus grad geschrieben hast bestimmt net^^


ich will unbedingt mal mit dir im ts² reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> epibatidin


Komischer char name =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Komischer char name =)


hatte kb mir wieder n fantasynamen auszudenken, also hab ich eins der mir bekannten betäubungsmittel genommen, bzw n stoff davon



Tabuno schrieb:


> ich will unbedingt mal mit dir im ts² reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


iwann reden wir im ts² von PeKah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (18. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hatte kb mir wieder n fantasynamen auszudenken, also hab ich eins der mir bekannten betäubungsmittel genommen, bzw n stoff davon


Fürn Schurken sehr einfallsreich *kopftätschel*
lol ich bin für die doch eh schon alle afk tebbi


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Fürn Schurken sehr einfallsreich *kopftätschel*


ich hätte mich auch "olololzomg" nennen können... war noch frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tabuno schrieb:


> lol ich bin für die doch eh schon alle afk tebbi


jo, jetzt muss ich nur noch bei denen und auf eredar bekannter werden^^


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Fürn Schurken sehr einfallsreich *kopftätschel*
> lol ich bin für die doch eh schon alle afk tebbi




Er hat nie behauptet dass es einfallsreich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (18. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hätte mich auch "olololzomg" nennen können... war noch frei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


war schon in der besten hordegilde von eredar als ich 12 war habs net lange ausgehalten weil ich früher die prequest net von naxxramas hatte wurde dann gekickt xD mein bruder hat mir geholfen bei der bewerbung die haben mich dann tatsächlich genommen xD alle items auf englisch und so <3


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> war schon in der besten hordegilde von eredar als ich 12 war habs net lange ausgehalten weil ich früher die prequest net von naxxramas hatte wurde dann gekickt xD mein bruder hat mir geholfen bei der bewerbung die haben mich dann tatsächlich genommen xD alle items auf englisch und so <3


naja, jetzt musst dus nur noch draufhaben und bekannt werden, dann bringts auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weil ich meine, was brignts in der besten gilde zu sein, wenn du movement wien schnabeltier und reaktionszeit vom faultier hast O_O

(jaja ich weiss, du bist kein nappöl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Tabuno (18. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, jetzt musst dus nur noch draufhaben und bekannt werden, dann bringts auch was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Manche von denen gibts immer noch die sind jetzt in Enraged 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber naja ich glaub hab da keinen guten Eindruck hinterlassen war ja nen kleines kiddy und heute wieder afk :> naja lass bald arena roxx0rn und dann zu PeKah gehen PIKACHUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja lass bald arena roxx0rn und dann zu PeKah gehen PIKACHUUUUUUUUUUU!


weiss nicht, iob ich wirklich zu PeKah gehe. da is wottka drin. der hats zwar drauf, aber ich mag den iwie nicht xD
lass ma lieber zu "WTF MOM SHUT THE DOOR" gehen *g*


----------



## Tabuno (18. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> weiss nicht, iob ich wirklich zu PeKah gehe. da is wottka drin. der hats zwar drauf, aber ich mag den iwie nicht xD
> lass ma lieber zu "WTF MOM SHUT THE DOOR" gehen *g*


oder zu ''isst dich auf'' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Das könnt ihr 2 auch per PM ausmachen o_O


----------



## Tabuno (18. April 2009)

bin ma weiter schlag den raab gucken bis gleich zur nächsten werbung


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das könnt ihr 2 auch per PM ausmachen o_O


meine güte, hier kannst du über alles reden, was einen atm interessiert,  sobald es nicht gegen die netiquette verstößt. 
kannst mich und tabuno ja ignoren, dann siehste die posts net


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Wtf.. Wurde grad 3x von einem 80er Pala gegankt..
Echt low


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wtf.. Wurde grad 3x von einem 80er Pala gegankt..
> Echt low


l2p 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Welche Klasse spielst du? ^^


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Hab nen DK auf Eredar angefangen.. lvl 59


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das könnt ihr 2 auch per PM ausmachen o_O


Wieso? Sie können hier doch freireden,verstößt ja nicht gegen die NEttiquette.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (18. April 2009)

endlich die nesingway teile angeschlossen.....


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hab nen DK auf Eredar angefangen.. lvl 59



Ahso.. na das ist dann echt low..  Tja.. das ist halt das Leben auf PvPservern.. darum spiele ich auch nur auf PvE-Servern


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hab nen DK auf Eredar angefangen.. lvl 59


die allys auf eredar können lvl 70-74 nix.
nur vorhin aufn hunter getroffen, der mich fast gehabt hätte, bei 20% knallt mir son hexer shadowbolts drauf und cos hatte ich schon rausgehauen -_-



Birk schrieb:


> Ahso.. na das ist dann echt low..  Tja.. das ist halt das Leben auf PvPservern.. darum spiele ich auch nur auf PvE-Servern


pvp macht mehr fun find ich. auch wenn man natürlich von 80ern etc gegankt werden kann ^^


----------



## Skatero (18. April 2009)

Nabend
Razyl bist du gerade da?


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> Razyl bist du gerade da?


Ja,was gibts?


----------



## Skatero (18. April 2009)

Kann man die Battleforge Demo mit dem Betaclient spielen?


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kann man die Battleforge Demo mit dem Betaclient spielen?


Ööhm glaube nicht das das funktioniert.Müsstest du selber mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Skatero (18. April 2009)

Okay danke. Ich probiere es mal aus.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (18. April 2009)

Hey liebe Forumsmitglieder,
ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe bei einem Film, den ne Freundin und ich mal gucken wollten...es gibt halt nur ein Problem: Wir haben den Titel vergessen rotes Gesicht rotes Gesicht
In dem Film geht es um einen Entführer, der in einem Keller menschen gefangenhält und diese foltert.
Via Internet kann nun abgestimmt werden, wie die Unschuldigen Opfer sterben sollen.
Tut mir leid, mehr weiss ich auch nicht da wir beide zu doof waren, uns den titel zu merken.
Vielen dank im Vorraus,
Fiqqsaw


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> Hey liebe Forumsmitglieder,
> ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe bei einem Film, den ne Freundin und ich mal gucken wollten...es gibt halt nur ein Problem: Wir haben den Titel vergessen rotes Gesicht rotes Gesicht
> In dem Film geht es um einen Entführer, der in einem Keller menschen gefangenhält und diese foltert.
> Via Internet kann nun abgestimmt werden, wie die Unschuldigen Opfer sterben sollen.
> ...



WTF von dem Film hab ich noch nie was gehört... klingt aber interessant.. hoffentlich weiß es einer der Anwesenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Shit.. Hab vergessen wie der Heisst..

jeder Klick kann tödlich sein ist der Untertitel

UNTRACEABLE!


----------



## Huntermoon (18. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> WTF von dem Film hab ich noch nie was gehört... klingt aber interessant.. hoffentlich weiß es einer der Anwesenden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


me2^^


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Der Film heisst untraceable.. ._.


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Shit.. Hab vergessen wie der Heisst..
> 
> jeder Klick kann tödlich sein ist der Untertitel
> 
> *UNTRACEABLE!*



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Den werd ich mir mal ausleihen aus der Videothek  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(oder hat jemand einen Link zur Hand wo ich das per Internetstream gucken kann?  Wenn ja, per PM bitte)


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Der Film ist schlecht


----------



## Fiqqsaw (18. April 2009)

Untraceable - Jeder Klick kann tödlich sein 
Das ist der vollständige titel des films.
Danke an Spectrales
@Birk: PM ist da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (18. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Der Film ist schlecht





Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> In dem Film geht es um einen Entführer, der in einem Keller menschen gefangenhält und diese foltert.
> Via Internet kann nun abgestimmt werden, wie die Unschuldigen Opfer sterben sollen.




Das soll schlecht sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Klingt nach einen ziemlich bescheidenen Film o_O


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Der Film heisst untraceable.. ._.


*aufschreibutensilien holen geht *


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Ich hab den Film im Kino gesehen und war nur am gehen..

Keine echten Schocker, keine Spannung..

Es geht halt darum, dass ein Killer eine Geissel im Keller hat und im Internet eine Abstimmung startet.. Wenn dann einer auf "Foltern" klickt, wird die Geissel halt verletzt, gequält sonst was..

Lohnt sich nicht


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

wow hört sich spannend an ^^


so Nabend euch ^^


----------



## Fiqqsaw (18. April 2009)

Doch, nach einem ansprechenden film (z.B. Schindlers Liste, Auschwitz, Die Kinder des Monsieur Mathieu) lohnt sich ein völlig unsinniger und gewalttätiger film


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Klar, klingts spannend, aber in Wirklichkeit ists nur Geldmacherei.. Geile Fassade..

Kennt ihr diesen klassiker wo ein Typ ein Haus kauft und die Fassade dann umkippt?


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

habt ihr den film Die Walküre geguckt?


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Mir fällt grad auf, dass man mittlerweile für alle Streams und Downloads bezahlen muss..

Ziemlich Scheiß























e


----------



## Fiqqsaw (18. April 2009)

solang wir den film nicht kaufen....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


i think you know
du musst auch nicht bezahlen......


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> solang wir den film nicht kaufen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich leb nicht am Mond..

Aber früher konnte man sich ganz einfach jeden Film als Stream ankucken ohne Hintergedanken
Sogar für rapidshare muss man zahlen.. Also wenns schnell gehen soll


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

hmm warum so ruhig hier? keiner mehr da?


----------



## Fiqqsaw (18. April 2009)

ja aber wenn du dir mal gewisse seiten mit der endung .to ansiehst, wirst du sehen das man für keinen film mehr zahlen muss...
p.s. crank 2 is auch nett


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> ja aber wenn du dir mal gewisse seiten mit der endung .to ansiehst, wirst du sehen das man für keinen film mehr zahlen muss...
> p.s. crank 2 is auch nett



gerade davon red ich ja..

Wenn man den torrent starten will, muss man sich erst anmelden für.. 95€ / Jahr


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

was? das is voll viel ^^


----------



## chopi (18. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8BWBn26bX0
Scheisse,ist der Clip geil,ich lach immernoch xD
Ps. Das Lied ist auch toll.


----------



## Mefisthor (18. April 2009)

hab ich nur so das gefühl oder hat sich chopis tüte verändert ?

lg


----------



## Fiqqsaw (18. April 2009)

nein musst du nicht.
seiten ohne anmeldung gerne per PM


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hab ich nur so das gefühl oder hat sich chopis tüte verändert ?
> 
> lg


Sie ist qualitativ hochwertiger und es steht Milk da =)


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

chopi wtf was ist  das denn ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

War auch mal Zeit, Chopi ;D


----------



## chopi (18. April 2009)

Jup,die Tüte ist neu,hab eine in besserer Quali und mit "Milk" gefunden,weiß immernoch nicht,was "Los" bedeutete.
Und den Clip hab ich auf nem alten Usbstick gefunden,ich hab ein Referat über Musikclips gehalten vor über einem Jahr,da war das noch drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

oh man chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


( JUHU mein 900 post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> oh man chopi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na dann mal gz =)


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Und den Clip hab ich auf nem alten Usbstick gefunden,ich hab ein Referat über Musikclips gehalten vor über einem Jahr,da war das noch drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wtf?
Hast du ein Musikvideo mit ner tanzenden Tüte gemacht?



Raheema schrieb:


> ( JUHU mein 900 post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist dein Schwnz jetzt gewachsen?


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


tanzende tüte die neue Milka werbung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (18. April 2009)

Einen neuen Titel hast du auch.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wtf?
> Hast du ein Musikvideo mit ner tanzenden Tüte gemacht?


Das hab ich mich eben auch gefragt... chopi kennt komische musikvideos *g*


----------



## Tabuno (18. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ist dein Schwnz jetzt gewachsen?


Du hast sooo recht...


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

meinst du mich Skatero?


----------



## Mefisthor (18. April 2009)

hmm weil jetzt meine frage in spectrales sig is hab ich das gefühl das dat ein wenig 2deutig is ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmm weil jetzt meine frage in spectrales sig is hab ich das gefühl das dat ein wenig 2deutig is ^^
> 
> lg


Och quatsch. Du täuschst dich *g*


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> meinst du mich Skatero?



Hängt wohl mit Chopis Ava zusammen.. wenn das wort "auch" vorkommt

Haste Recht Mefisthor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber deshalb isses nicht in der Sig..
Irgendwie musste ich schmunzeln


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

so ich hol mal eben meine oster schokolade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> so ich hol mal eben meine oster schokolade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



würg..

Btw, mag ich nur Löffel Eier und Lindt Hase..

Den Rest schmelz ich ein und mach ein Schoko Fondue mit meiner Freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Den Rest schmelz ich ein und mach ein Schoko Fondue mit meiner Freundin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du reibst sie ein mit der Schokolade oder sie dich? Eventuell hast du ja ähnliche vorlieben wie Minas *g*


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber meine osterhasen habe ich schon den gaaa aus gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (18. April 2009)

ohh razyl noch 8 posts und du bist 10k epic ^^

lg


----------



## chopi (18. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wtf?
> Hast du ein Musikvideo mit ner tanzenden Tüte gemacht?


Nein,ich hab das Musikvideo benutzt,das ich eben gepostet hab.

Btw,die tüte kommt auch in nem Musikvideo vor: "Blur - Coffee & TV"

Und neuer Titel,nachdem ich Deathnote gesehn hab musste der Labrador Ryuk weichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ohh razyl noch 8 posts und du bist 10k epic ^^
> 
> lg


Hm? joa stimmt,schaff ich heute evtl. noch


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

was du alles weist Chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du reibst sie ein mit der Schokolade oder sie dich? Eventuell hast du ja ähnliche vorlieben wie Minas *g*



nein, wir tunken Früchte in den Schokobrunnen ein oO

...


----------



## chopi (18. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> was du alles weist Chopi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist ja auch ein tolles Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

hmm 
das schemckt voll gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> nein, wir tunken Früchte in den Schokobrunnen ein oO
> 
> ...


Hm ok,hätt ja sein können. Wär aber sicherlich lustiger *g*


----------



## Mefisthor (18. April 2009)

boah ne ich hass es so einen hopper/rock kumpel zu haben. der reißt so paar mädels auf und er quatscht mit denen so im skype und ich soll au bissl mitquatschen. und da hat eine gleich ma über mic ihre hopper "musik" am rennen omg -.- und ich als metalhead natürlich nicht begeistert Oo

lg


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

hip hop = BLÖD!! 

ROCk und metal= GEIL!!!


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> boah ne ich hass es so einen hopper/rock kumpel zu haben. der reißt so paar mädels auf und meint heut do er quatscht mit denen so im skype und ich soll au bissl mitquatschen. und da hat eine gleich ma über mic ihre hopper "musik" am rennen omg -.- und ich als metalhead natürlich nicht begeistert Oo
> 
> lg


Beleidige sie,sag ihr sie soll es ausmachen =)


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> boah ne ich hass es so einen hopper/rock kumpel zu haben. der reißt so paar mädels auf und er quatscht mit denen so im skype und ich soll au bissl mitquatschen. und da hat eine gleich ma über mic ihre hopper "musik" am rennen omg -.- und ich als metalhead natürlich nicht begeistert Oo
> 
> lg



In Afrika sterben Menschen.


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> boah ne ich hass es so einen hopper/rock kumpel zu haben. der reißt so paar mädels auf und meint heut do er quatscht mit denen so im skype und ich soll au bissl mitquatschen. und da hat eine gleich ma über mic ihre hopper "musik" am rennen omg -.- und ich als metalhead natürlich nicht begeistert Oo
> 
> lg


Wenn du ihn hasst warum isser dein Kumpel


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn hasst warum isser dein Kumpel



Ich glaub er meint, dass er seine Musik hasst


----------



## Mefisthor (18. April 2009)

ich hab andauernd in mic gepustet und da wird bei ihr automatisch das mic schwächer ^^ voila musik weg ^^

naja ich bin jetzt nach mehreren schweigeminuten einfach wortlos off .. als wär die verbindung abgebrochen *hust*

lg


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich glaub er meint, dass er seine Musik hasst


hmm plausibel


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

hmm so gehts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2009)

Ich hätt ihm meine Meinung gesagt..

Mach den Scheiß aus!


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

jo es liegt an der musik, weil er auch andauernd mit mädels rumhängt die hopper sind, ich kann damit nix anfangen und umgekehrt wenn wich mit paar mädels quatsch is es dann eben genauso ^^

lg


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

jo das hätte ich auch gesagt Spectrales!  


so endlich die blöde katze weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich hätt ihm meine Meinung gesagt..
> 
> Mach den Scheiß aus!


Jop,besser als wortlos wegzugehen =)


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

ach dat wissen die ja das ichn metalhead bin, hamm ja dann eh aufgehört. nur mit solchen leuten gibts nur keine gesprächsbasis, auch wenn se nette mädles sind, die musik nervt tierisch -.- und anti-alkos sind se au noch, da sind ja kaum gemeinsamkeiten -.-

lg


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ach dat wissen die ja das ichn metalhead bin, hamm ja dann eh aufgehört. nur mit solchen leuten gibts nur keine gesprächsbasis, auch wenn se nette mädles sind, die musik nervt tierisch -.- und anti-alkos sind se au noch, da sind ja kaum gemeinsamkeiten -.-
> 
> lg


Nur weil sie kein Alkohol trinken sind sie nervig? o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nur mit solchen leuten gibts nur keine gesprächsbasis


lutschi lutschi 10€


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

manchmal sind leute die kein alk trinken auch ganz nett


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

neeee, hopper und anti-alkos also strickt gegen alkohol das geh nid

lg


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lutschi lutschi 10&#8364;


Du denkst immer zu weit Brille...


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lutschi lutschi 10€




sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern wie ich mal so richtig aus der haut gefahren bin..
Das war eine Woche nachdem ich Schule gewechselt hab.. Ich war 13 / 14.

Alle haben mich dauern gehänselt und gemobt teilweise, bis ich so Adrenalin Geladen war, weil mich einer von ihnen dauernd am Kopp getrommelt hat.. Hab ich am Kragen gepackt - obwohl er viel größer war als ich - und hab ihn auf seine Prolleten bande geworfen / geschubst

Seitdem bin ich beliebt an der Schule
War wohl der Erste der sich getraut hat sich gegen die zu wehren


Wie bin ich drauf gekommen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du denkst immer zu weit Brille...


wäre doch ne gesprächsgrundlage.
und was wilslte sonst mit anti-alk hoppermädels machen?
über den erdnussbuttersong reden? *g*


----------



## Skatero (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur weil sie kein Alkohol trinken sind sie nervig? o_O


Nein er mag Alkohol. Sie nicht. Du verstehst das falsch.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Warum sollte man was gegen Alkohol haben?


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wäre doch ne gesprächsgrundlage.
> und was wilslte sonst mit anti-alk hoppermädels machen?
> über den erdnussbuttersong reden? *g*


Ich glaube nicht das jemand das für 10 euro macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Skatero schrieb:


> Nein er mag Alkohol. Sie nicht. Du verstehst das falsch.


Und? Was ist daran nun schlimm?


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

aso 

hmm so gehts auch Spectrales 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das jemand das für 10 euro macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt. die machens gratis


----------



## chopi (19. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> über den erdnussbuttersong reden? *g*


IT'S PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!
PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!
PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> stimmt. die machens gratis


Du bist fies =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> IT'S PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!
> PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!
> PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!


den nicht >.<

sondern den von scenzah :S


Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist fies =)


und du bistn nerd... gz


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

gz Razyl zur 10k epicness ^^

lg


----------



## Skatero (19. April 2009)

Alkohol ist böse. :O


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Also eine wirklich billige, einsame Frau, die nicht prostituiert ist.. machts sicher für einen zehner

Razyl, ist dein Penis jetzt gewachsen? Im Ernst!


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (19. April 2009)

herzlichen glückwunsch Razyl


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

GZ razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> gz Razyl zur 10k epicness ^^
> 
> lg


Es sind nur 10000 Posts ok?o_O


Spectrales schrieb:


> Also eine wirklich billige, einsame Frau, die nicht prostituiert ist.. machts sicher für einen zehner


Hmm vllt.,aber ich rede nicht von denen =)


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Gz razyl
Jetzt bist du imba
Ein bisschen


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Razyl, ist dein Penis jetzt gewachsen? Im Ernst!


Wie gesagt,es sind nur 10000 Posts...



Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> herzlichen glückwunsch Razyl


Danke...


Raheema schrieb:


> HZ razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da muss zwar ein G hin aber danke...

@ Kronas:
es sind doch nur posts :/ danke


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Razyl, ist dein Penis jetzt gewachsen? Im Ernst!


10k gibt dick anregen in die hose.
10k posts=e-penis 1m


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Okay, war doch nicht so ernst.. olol


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

genau kronas da haste recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

lol bei 1m biddu doch impotent, weil zuwenig blut ^^

lg


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> lol bei 1m biddu doch impotent, weil zuwenig blut ^^
> 
> lg



Ja, stimmt.. Da passt ja der ganze Bluthaushalt rein


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> lol bei 1m biddu doch impotent, weil zuwenig blut ^^
> 
> lg


da bist du nicht impotent.
da biste ohnmächtig, weil das alles da unten reingepumpt wird. (zumindest wenn er was aufregendes sieht *hust*)


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 10k gibt dick anregen in die hose.
> 10k posts=e-penis 1m


Dann hätte ich angst... o_O


----------



## Skatero (19. April 2009)

Ihr habt auch wieder interessante Themen...


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penisvergr%C3%B6%C3%9Ferung

Muss schon krass sein mit einem Meter.. 
Besonders, weil die Scheide ja eigentlich maximal nur 15cm tief ist..

(Ist das gegen die Netiquette?)


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penisvergr%C3%B6%C3%9Ferung
> 
> Muss schon krass sein mit einem Meter..
> Besonders, weil die Scheide ja eigentlich maximal nur 15cm tief ist..


Krass? Frag Brille,der muss das ja wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da erstichste ja ne Frau damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

jep oder reden wir drüber das ich eine zwiebel auf dem kopf habe und ein döner bin ?

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Muss schon krass sein mit einem Meter..
> Besonders, weil die Scheide ja eigentlich maximal nur 15cm tief ist..


das hältste eh net aus. sobald du eine errektion bekommst biste in lebensgefahr.
hm ok, theoretisch köntne man die latte halten, aber nur mit mehr blut... also haste mit impotenz insofern doch recht mefi, sry^^



Mefisthor schrieb:


> jep oder reden wir drüber das ich eine zwiebel auf dem kopf habe und ein döner bin ?
> 
> lg


das lied suckt


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das hältste eh net aus. sobald du eine errektion bekommst biste in lebensgefahr.
> hm ok, theoretisch köntne man die latte halten, aber nur mit mehr blut... also haste mit impotenz insofern doch recht mefi, sry^^
> 
> 
> das lied suckt



auf jedenfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Themawechsel oder lilly dreht ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Krass? Frag Brille,der muss das ja wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Brille hat nen Meter?
Wenn man den Penis spitzt.. xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Brille hat nen Meter?


nur fullbuffed

edit: hm ok, darüber darf man hier nicht reden? dann nehmen wir doch mefis dönerlied ._.


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Brille hat nen Meter?
> Wenn man den Penis spitzt.. xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Lebst du noch? hallooo? Hm mist,wieder zu spitz" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (19. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> jep oder reden wir drüber das ich eine zwiebel auf dem kopf habe und ein döner bin ?
> 
> lg


dann bite eine Portion, ohne Krautsalat und Zaziki, dafür aber Extra Zweibel und Scharfe Soße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Naja.. olol

Ich hab raidbuffed 105 cm!

Raid ist auch ziemlich zweideutig grad..


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

ach du scheiße? willst du wie Horst(aus allimania) mit seiner latte tanken? ne du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welcome to the club now bla bla bla *träller* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


das lied IST GEIL!!! aber nur der techno mix


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Naja.. olol
> 
> Ich hab raidbuffed 105 cm!


105 cm==> 1,05 m.
Aber wenn erst 10k => 1m sind 
1505 posts ==> 1,505 dm =)


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

omg mit 1m bist echt ein killer im bett xD

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sMlUI4J5NE

der beat ist geil... aber was soll bitte der text da? ._.



Mefisthor schrieb:


> omg mit 1m bist echt ein killer im bett xD
> 
> lg


jo... mit dem ding klannste ja dann jmd erschlagen  ... aber wie gesagt, themawechsel >.<


----------



## Lillyan (19. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Themawechsel oder lilly dreht ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 105 cm==> 1,05 m.
> Aber wenn erst 10k => 1m sind
> 1505 posts ==> 1,505 dm =)



Ich spiel Taure!


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> omg mit 1m bist echt ein killer im bett xD
> 
> lg


ich glaube da will keine frau mit dir mehr ins bett *g*

@ Spec:
achso hmm
@ Lilly:
Hmm ok,ist ja schon gut...


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

ich sehs schon in der zeitung 




Junge töte mädchen mit Riesen latte.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lilly gibt uns das okay zum weitermachen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klar, dass wir thema lieber wechseln. aber gegen welchen punkt der netiquette verstoßen wir grade? mir wird das nicht ersichtlich


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ich sehs schon in der zeitung
> 
> Junge töte mädchen mit Riesen latte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siehste ne Zeichung von den mord... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (19. April 2009)

Guggt jemand grad den Raab?


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

was fürn dummes spiel beim raab Oo ich gugg das grad ohne ton

lg


----------



## Lillyan (19. April 2009)

Gewisse Themen gehören einfach nicht in ein Forum, in dem es zum größten Teil um Spiele ab 12 Jahren geht.

@chopi: jep


----------



## Huntermoon (19. April 2009)

Ich hab drei Zwiebeln auf der Brust, ich bin ein Rotes Pferd...


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bahh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so ein strich mänchen mit einen 1meter ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber sonst alles oki docki? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 huntermoon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Gewisse Themen gehören einfach nicht in ein Forum, in dem es zum größten Teil um Spiele ab 12 Jahren geht.


Obwohl mind. jeder 12 jährige diese Begriffe mittlerweile kennt ... ok Lilly wir wechseln das Thema =)



Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ich hab drei Zwiebeln auf der Brust, ich bin ein Rotes Pferd...


Hör auf mit diesen Mistliedern o_O


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Gewisse Themen gehören einfach nicht in ein Forum, in dem es zum größten Teil um Spiele ab 12 Jahren geht.


Lilly hat das machtwort gesprochen


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

[attachment=7330ussy.jpg]

@Razyl ^^

Tust du scho wieder Hinternkriechen..? Tse.. :s


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ich hab drei Zwiebeln auf der Brust, ich bin ein Rotes Pferd...


gleich haste n elektroschocker am hintern, dann biste bald salami


----------



## Lillyan (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Obwohl mind. jeder 12 jährige diese Begriffe mittlerweile kennt ... ok Lilly wir wechseln das Thema =)


Trotzdem gibt es z.B. Eltern, die weniger begeistert von dem Thema sein könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (19. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> aber sonst alles oki docki?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nö


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Trotzdem gibt es z.B. Eltern, die weniger begeistert von dem Thema sein könnten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub fast, dass keine Kinder, die noch nicht aufgeklärt sind hier rumhängen...


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> @Razyl ^^
> 
> Tust du scho wieder Hinternkriechen..? Tse.. :s


Meinst du mich? o_O
Lilly ist mod und wenn sie meint wir sollen wechseln sollten wir das tun - mods > normaler user


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Trotzdem gibt es z.B. Eltern, die weniger begeistert von dem Thema sein könnten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber es ist weder pwnographisch noch sonst was? :<
zudem gibts ja relativ früh sexuelle aufklärung mittlerweile, aber naja, ich füge mich lieber^^


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

Admin>Mod>Chuck Norris>Normaler User

lg


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

aufjeden fall brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich habe einen Elektro schock am ar*** ich bin ein toaster?!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


oder die la**e aus  scravy movie 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Mit 12 hab ich gelernt, wie Kinder gezeugt werden.. Mit 14 dann nur mehr über Geschlechtskrankheiten


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Trotzdem gibt es z.B. Eltern, die weniger begeistert von dem Thema sein könnten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sonst bekommen lilly & Co ärger mit diesen Eltern


----------



## Lillyan (19. April 2009)

Admin meinst du sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gleich haste n elektroschocker am hintern, dann biste bald salami


Ich mag Salami. :O


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich mag Salami. :O



Schmeckt gut.. zu viel Fett


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

gleich kommt ZAM!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ich habe einen Elektro schock am ar*** ich bin ein toaster?!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö.
dann biste nur schö blöd, wenn du dir den selbst dranhältst  oder ziemlich unbeliebt, wenn dich jmd damit bearbeiten will



Raheema schrieb:


> gleich kommt ZAM!!


seine frisur passt ja zum vorigen thema


----------



## Huntermoon (19. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Chuck Norris>Admin>Mod>Normaler User
> 
> lg


*hust*


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Sonst bekommen lilly & Co ärger mit diesen Eltern


PEEECH 
Ne,aber ich denke mal das 99,9% der User in diesen Forum aufgeklärt sind aber wenn Lilly nunmal meint ...


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Admin meinst du sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fixd

lg


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö.
> dann biste nur schö blöd, wenn du dir den selbst dranhältst  oder ziemlich unbeliebt, wenn dich jmd damit bearbeiten will
> 
> 
> seine frisur passt ja zum vorigen thema





jap


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Mom, ich Bann Lilly mal eben.. oO


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Mom, ich Bann Lilly mal eben.. oO


Du bist Chuck Norris?


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> PEEECH
> Ne,aber ich denke mal das 99,9% der User in diesen Forum aufgeklärt sind aber wenn Lilly nunmal meint ...


naja heut hat au schon fast jeder 14 jähriger schonma gesoffen, alk wir au nid deswegen für jüngere legal ^^

lg


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> PEEECH
> Ne,aber ich denke mal das 99,9% der User in diesen Forum aufgeklärt sind aber wenn Lilly nunmal meint ...


Lilly meint nicht, lilly weiß


----------



## Lillyan (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> PEEECH
> Ne,aber ich denke mal das 99,9% der User in diesen Forum aufgeklärt sind aber wenn Lilly nunmal meint ...


Das hat doch nichts mit Aufgeklärtheit zu tun Oo Es geht um das Thema und die Art und Weise wie darüber geredet wird und das gehört halt einfach nicht her... zumal ich weiß wie gern ihr euch hochschaukelt bei so Themen.


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

na denn 


irgendwie habe ich das gefühl das dein auge mich anguckt *bibber*


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> naja heut hat au schon fast jeder 14 jähriger schonma gesoffen, alk wir au nid deswegen für jüngere legal ^^
> 
> lg



Pff.. Ich kenn nen 12-Jährigen.. Der verdrückt mehr Wodka als ein Pferd Wasser
Kiffen tut er auch.. und .. und .. und

Ich kenn ihn nicht wirklich, aber ich kenn ihn halt oO


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

naja pornographie is ja au ab 18 obwohl jeder 16 jähriger mit sicherheit schon weiß was geschlechtsverkehr is

*mit beispielen um sich werf*

lg


----------



## Lillyan (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Pff.. Ich kenn nen 12-Jährigen.. Der verdrückt mehr Wodka als ein Pferd Wasser
> Kiffen tut er auch.. und .. und .. und
> 
> Ich kenn ihn nicht wirklich, aber ich kenn ihn halt oO


Und? Deswegen ists trotzdem nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts mit Aufgeklärtheit zu tun Oo Es geht um das Thema und die Art und Weise wie darüber geredet wird und das gehört halt einfach nicht her... zumal ich weiß wie gern ihr euch hochschaukelt bei so Themen.


Ist doch nur spaßeshalber...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber gut ok,anderes Thema? Schlag mal eins vor Lilly =)


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> na denn
> 
> 
> irgendwie habe ich das gefühl das dein auge mich anguckt *bibber*


Lilly hat ein Auge auf dich geworfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und? Deswegen ists trotzdem nicht erlaubt.



Darf ich keine Geschichten erzählen?

Rofl.. Razyl


----------



## Lillyan (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist doch nur spaßeshalber...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie wärs mit: Wie findet ihr, dass Benni raus ist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber gut ok,anderes Thema? Schlag mal eins vor Lilly =)


bin zwar net lilly, aber : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzIRjhoscC8

versteht ihr auch alles davon? >.<



Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit: Wie findet ihr, dass Benni raus ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wer is benni?
meinst du benji und der is ausm forum hier raus?


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Lilly hat ein Auge auf dich geworfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




warum auf mich? *bibber* 

aber dann auf dich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit: Wie findet ihr, dass Benni raus ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who the Fuck is Benni


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit: Wie findet ihr, dass Benni raus ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wer ist das


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer is benni?
> meinst du benji und der is ausm forum hier raus?


Benni ==> Typ aus DsDs 
Nein ich schau die Sendung nicht!


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

benni oder Benji9 ?

lg


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit: Wie findet ihr, dass Benni raus ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wer? wo?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Benni ==> Typ aus DsDs
> Nein ich schau die Sendung nicht!


wer schaut denn diese scheisse noch ? ._.


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

das ist der schwule man aus DSDS  nichts gegen schwule ^^ nicht das es wieder so anfäng nä Kronas?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





RAZYL DEIN AVATAR!!!! AUGEN KREBS


----------



## chopi (19. April 2009)

Bennis Mutter.
Btw,neue Sig unso


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

aso DsDs mist .. ne der mist .. 

lg


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer schaut denn diese scheisse noch ? ._.


k.A
Ich habs nur eben irgendwo gelesen auf web.de oder so

Yeaaah neue Ava <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Ach der Benni..

Freut mich eigentlich.. Der ist einfach der neue Kübelböck.. Der wurde ausgenutzt für EInschaltquoten


----------



## Lillyan (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ...


GLITZERKITTYYYYYYYYYY *kreisch*


----------



## chopi (19. April 2009)

Rofl lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Razyl hat einen hello Kitty avatar und ich hab einen screenshot gemacht


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

RAZYL DEIN AVATAR!!!! AUGEN KREBS


----------



## Huntermoon (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> .


Giev other pic, pls

oder "feierst" du so deinen 10k?


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> GLITZERKITTYYYYYYYYYY *kreisch*


Lol
Unerwartete Folge des avas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Kronas: mir egal aber das kommt nun im Avatar Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Razyl hat einen hello Kitty avatar und ich hab einen screenshot gemacht



Hey, du auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

mit dem ava hat razyl nun alle gerüchte über seine homosexualität aus dem weg geräumt ...

lg


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> GLITZERKITTYYYYYYYYYY *kreisch*


Aua meine Ohren


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

man der is schlimm warte ich goggle mal nach bloody kitty ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> GLITZERKITTYYYYYYYYYY *kreisch*


.... 2 wort post... zomg


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2009)

mir gefällts. ich hab ja auch die hko beta gezockt^^


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> mit dem ava hat razyl nun alle gerüchte über seine homosexualität aus dem weg geräumt ...
> 
> lg


Eigentlich kam der Vorschlag schon vorner woche von meiner Freundin... aber ich hab das wohl vergessen nun ist der neue ava da *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mir gefällts.


du verlinkst ja auch youtube links rosa! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Yeah.. jetzt hab ich nen Emo als Ava


----------



## Lillyan (19. April 2009)

Ich hab schon mal geschrieben: 1-Wort-Postings sind okay, solang zu in die Diskussion passen (z.B. Antworten auf Fragen) und sich nicht häufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Spec: Schlechte Photomanipulation :>


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

da haste recht brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (19. April 2009)

Am Rande des Wahnsinns


----------



## chopi (19. April 2009)

Der Ava ist doch nur wegen meiner Battleidee,oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Yeah.. jetzt hab ich nen Emo als Ava


ach...du...kagge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich hab schon mal geschrieben: 1-Wort-Postings sind okay, solang zu in die Diskussion passen (z.B. Antworten auf Fragen) und sich nicht häufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tjoa.
kann man sich als mod egtl selbst bannen?


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Hello Kitty an die MACHT!!!!1111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Chopi:
Du hast mich wieder daran erinnert den Hello Kitty ava einzusetzen^^


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> @Spec: Schlechte Photomanipulation :>



Ich hab nen Emo gemacht und die Schminke nachgezogen.. soll auch so aussehen


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Yeah.. jetzt hab ich nen Emo als Ava


Ganz Klasse oO


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soviel zu hello kitty

so mit diesen post verabschiede ich mich von euch bis heute ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


juhu ich fahr über morgen in urlaub *tralalalalala*


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

durch razyls ava bricht die Emo-Seuche aus, sie verseucht den nachtschwärmer, hat spectrales eingenommen und lilly in ein fangirl verwandelt ... die apokalypse steht bevor

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> da haste recht brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



?


chopi schrieb:


> Der Ava ist doch nur wegen meiner Battleidee,oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


deine sig passt nicht. das battle ist net 1on1 oO


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> durch razyls ava bricht die Emo-Seuche aus, sie verseucht den nachtschwärmer, hat spectrales eingenommen und lilly in ein fangirl verwandelt ... die apokalypse steht bevor
> 
> lg




klar und chuck norris  wurde von Hogger getötet


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




XDD

Ich such jetzt nen Ava


----------



## chopi (19. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> durch razyls ava bricht die Emo-Seuche aus, sie verseucht den nachtschwärmer, hat spectrales eingenommen und lilly in ein fangirl verwandelt ... die apokalypse steht bevor
> 
> lg


Juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüne schrieb:


> deine sig passt nicht. das battle ist net 1on1 oO



Na und?


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> klar und chuck norris  wurde von Hogger getötet


oh noez !! my god chuck norriz iz dead ! hail to the king hogger !

lg


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

*Dramatische Musik einspiel*


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Na und?


ich wollte dich nur freundlich darauf hinweisen, und alles was du sagst ist "na und?" du herzlose verdorbene milchtüte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fress meine Eier oder wat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Mal so ne fragen nebenbei : wer ist dafür das der Ava bleiben soll?^^


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mal so ne fragen nebenbei : wer ist dafür das der Ava bleiben soll?^^



Wtf, machs weg!


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mal so ne fragen nebenbei : wer ist dafür das der Ava bleiben soll?^^


solange, wie du auf dem anderen ufer bleibst.


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

wehe es kommt ein ja!!!!!!!!!!


naja ich bin jetzt pennen


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mal so ne fragen nebenbei : wer ist dafür das der Ava bleiben soll?^^


Ganz klar dafür


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

ich finde das Bild gehört auf einen usb stick und dieser sollte so schnell wie möglich verbrannt werden un die asche sollte als schminke für emos dienen

lg


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Avatar fixed


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> solange, wie du auf dem anderen ufer bleibst.


Immer doch =)
Also wohl 3 nein 2 ja... schade... mom anderen Ava


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mal so ne fragen nebenbei : wer ist dafür das der Ava bleiben soll?^^


http://fukung.net/v/12488/3b48f76275d3f6b1...6c5aeec9d4b.gif


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

du katzen nach macher -.- Lilly an angefangen und sie hat mich angesteckt und jetzt auch noch dich? NEIINNNNNN 


die katzen SEUCHE!!!



http://fukung.net/v/7365/7chan20071114113134.jpg 


wtf?


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

So neuer Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> du katzen nach macher -.- Lilly an angefangen und sie hat mich angesteckt und jetzt auch noch dich? NEIINNNNNN
> 
> 
> die katzen SEUCHE!!!



Ich hatte schon immer ne Katze als Ava.. ._.

xD Razyl!


----------



## Raheema (19. April 2009)

auch gut ^^ 

so mit meinen 960 post beende ich meine serien für heute^^ wünsch euch was nacht!!! 

jetzt aber wirklich^^


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2009)

sucht ma auf amazon.de nach _pc vernetzen_

aber denkt an lilly und die nettiquette^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sucht ma auf amazon.de nach _pc vernetzen_
> 
> aber denkt an lilly und die nettiquette^^


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
wie zur hölle kommste auf sowas?? xD


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sucht ma auf amazon.de nach _pc vernetzen_
> 
> aber denkt an lilly und die nettiquette^^


AAAAAAAAALT =)
Da kommen ja doch nur komische Bücher raus


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon immer ne Katze als Ava.. ._.
> 
> xD Razyl!


Komm zurück in die N8schwärmer ich glaub es hackt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So neuer Ava
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*lilly die Augen zuhält*


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

Heut wieder was lustiges entdeckt 

http://bar.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hauptseitn

Bayrische Wiki xD und das alles ganz offiziel xDD

gibt sogar mehrere Dialekte wie Swizerdütsch(Alemanisch)

lg


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sucht ma auf amazon.de nach _pc vernetzen_
> 
> aber denkt an lilly und die nettiquette^^




 oO wtf?!

Gibts ein wiener WIki?
Wär auch sehr geil, oida!


----------



## Lillyan (19. April 2009)

*razyl ban*


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> wie zur hölle kommste auf sowas?? xD


****** für Profis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omg wo es überall Profis gibt xD


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *razyl ban*



Der dauert ein Bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *razyl ban*


NEEEIN.
Hab ja schon nen anderen ava =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> NEEEIN.
> Hab ja schon nen anderen ava =)


du wechselst minütlich das ufer lol^^


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> NEEEIN.
> Hab ja schon nen anderen ava =)


hat die kitty ne hakenkreuz armbinde? XD


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Oh Gott, Razyl





riesentrolli schrieb:


> hat die kitty ne hakenkreuz armbinde? XD



lol oO


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na es giebt ned extra a weanarische wiki

lg


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hat die kitty ne hakenkreuz armbinde? XD


Rofl
Nein da ist das Hello Kitty zeichen dran =)

Der Vorsitzende des Hello Kitty Fanclubs begrüßt alle Anwesenden auf&#8217;s herzlichste und wünscht viel Spaß auf der diesjährigen Hauptversammlung.
http://worldofsoeren.files.wordpress.com/2...hello_kitty.jpg


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> NEEEIN.
> Hab ja schon nen anderen ava =)


Aber du hast gestimmt irgendwo ein kleines Mädchen zum weinen gebracht


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Na gehh.. A Weaner broacht a echtas weanarisches Wikipedia herst..
Ma, i pack ma leaben nimmer


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

omg... das ist zu hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Razyl, mach den Neonazi weg da


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Aber du hast gestimmt irgendwo ein kleines Mädchen zum weinen gebracht



Stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Juten Abend ihr verrückten :>


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Razyl, mach den Neonazi weg da


Das ist kein Neonazi. Das issn Hello Kitty fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
neuer ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie gefällt euch der?^^


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist kein Neonazi. Das issn Hello Kitty fan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ein Neonazi mit nem Henna Tattoo oder einer Fotobearbeitung

Hey Humpelpumpelrumpelschumpel


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist kein Neonazi. Das issn Hello Kitty fan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


es ging um den pinken nazi, den du als ava hast XDD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. April 2009)

Kommt das nicht aufs gleiche raus Razyl? :/


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

Spectrales oida moch di ned nieda des is jo ned so schlimm, ia weana verdients koa extrawurscht !

De Preißn griang a koa eigens Wiki oiso babm das bast scho so

lg


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Gibts eigentlich hello kitty online noch


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Wienerisch schreiben ist Mist.. :s


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

Da ist man mal kurz weg, schon gehts hier schon wieder um "interessante Themen" oO



Mefisthor schrieb:


> *Chuck Norris>*Admin>Mod>Normaler User
> 
> lg


fix'd




Grüne schrieb:


> bin zwar net lilly, aber : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzIRjhoscC8
> 
> versteht ihr auch alles davon? >.<


Jedes einzelne "Wort" verstanden, geiles Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grüne schrieb:


> .... 2 wort post... zomg


Ich hab vorhin sogar einen 1 Smileyposting gesehen von ihr o_O



Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist kein Neonazi. Das issn Hello Kitty fan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der neue(ste) ist besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich hello kitty online noch


kp. hab mir keinen client mehr gezogen nachdem ich den rechner neu audgesetzte hab


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. April 2009)

Scheint so: http://www.hellokittyonline.com/us/


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Razyl wer issen das


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich hello kitty online noch


http://www.hellokittyonline.com/
Jap eindeutig^^
@ Kronas:
Eine Frau die Werbung für Hello kitty Wäsche macht


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kp. hab mir keinen client mehr gezogen nachdem ich den rechner neu audgesetzte hab



Du hast Hello Kitty gespielt?  Willst du mich verarschen oder was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du hast Hello Kitty gespielt?  Willst du mich verarschen oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


trolli meint das todernst


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du hast Hello Kitty gespielt?  Willst du mich verarschen oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klar. stolzer hello kitty online founder.


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> trolli meint das todernst



Also.. dafür finde ich keine Worte mehr... o_O 

Das ist tatsächlich der Weltuntergang!!  Wo sind die Notausgänge?!


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

http://bar.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wean

lg


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Hmm entweder bleibts bei den Ava nun oder der 1. Hk ava kommt wieder =)


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Mefisthor, kennst du das Musical Rudolf?

Mitteloida.. xD


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2009)

verdammt. es gibt kein client dl mehr -.-


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm entweder bleibts bei den Ava nun oder der 1. Hk ava kommt wieder =)



Entscheid dich mal.. 
Ich find Hello Kitty grad gar nimmer lustig


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Entscheid dich mal..
> Ich find Hello Kitty grad gar nimmer lustig


Das ist nicht Hello Kitty!!! Das ist Kalashnikitty!


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

Östareich håd zirka 8,2 Millionen Eîwohna. 90% vô da Bevökarung san Östareicha, dåvô san rund 90% boarischspråchig und 7% alemannischspråchig, 3% san autochtone Mindaheitn

find i subba wies do sogor schreim wefü do österreichsich ren und wüfü schwizerdütsch ^^

lg


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2009)

Our developers have been working hard on major improvements to the game based on the suggestions of Beta players. Here are some of the enhancements coming in the Open Beta.

*Higher resolution & increased field of view*

You can now play Hello Kitty Online in 1024x768 resolution! The old resolution of 800x600 will still be available should you prefer it, but choosing 1024x768 will give you a significantly larger field of view, allowing you to see more of your surroundings. You will also have a better chance to spot aggressive monsters before you run into them!  Click on the thumbnails below to see a larger image.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 800x600                   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 1024x768    
The improved Hello Kitty Online will also allow you to see what’s going on in the virtual world while you’re viewing your character info or quest log. See the video provided further down.

*Movable windows*

Finally, you can reposition windows in Hello Kitty Online anywhere on the screen. This fixes the problem of overlapping windows, and allows you to move them anywhere you like! We’ve prepared a short video showcasing this improvement on the new 1024x768 resolution.  Click on the photo below to watch the video!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Keyword chat filters*

Keyword filters for the in-game chat system are being implemented to help prevent unacceptable behavior in Hello Kitty Online. Based on a comprehensive and regularly updated list of keywords, the filter will instantly block offensive words from appearing in public and private chat.

We’ll keep you posted on other things that we’re feverishly working on as we move toward Open Beta and a greatly improved Hello Kitty Online. Please check back often at the official HKO blog, the event blog, and the official site to stay up to date on the latest news and developments in the game.  Stay tuned for more!



 - *The Hello Kitty Online Team*


ich krieg wieder bock drauf^^


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

Oh Gott...

Mefi, kannst du bitte aufhören im Dialekt zu schreiben?  Das ist ja schrecklich...


F#@!  riesentrolli hör auf hier Screens von dem... Unsagbarem zu posten o_o''


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. April 2009)

Mein Herr, sie machen mir Angst, ganz arg dolle viel Angst! :'(


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

trolli: hau ab mit dem shice!!!^^


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich krieg wieder bock drauf^^


Ist das teil immer noch closed beta?


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist das teil immer noch closed beta?


hab grad meine mails bei sanriotown gechekct und die beta is wohl seit dem 22.2. wieder closed. davor wars ja eigtl ne open beta


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hab grad meine mails bei sanriotown gechekct und die beta is wohl seit dem 22.2. wieder closed. davor wars ja eigtl ne open beta


Verdammt. Sonst hätt ich mir das nun installiert =)


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> trolli: hau ab mit dem shice!!!^^



/sign

@Razyl: Wen interessierts ob der Sch... Beta oder sonst was ist?

Edit: Wtf ich fang gleich an zu kotzen xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. April 2009)

WTF



Auf so nen Songtext muss man erstmal kommen :>


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)




----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> @Razyl: Wen interessierts ob der Sch... Beta oder sonst was ist?


Vielleicht interessiert dich das nicht,aber Hello Kitty wird eh das MMO was mind. 20 Millionen Accounts am ende haben wird =D


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> WTF


hm kenn ich gar net von denen oO


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> WTF



Alt.. Uralt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (19. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WTF o_O
Was ist das?


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

Wenn ich hier jetzt noch ein Wort (oder Bild) über Hello Kitty höre (sehe), gehe ich o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WTF o_O
> Was ist das?


shoop da woop 
hab ka woher das kennt, habs aber hier ma inner sig gesehen


----------



## Scaluna (19. April 2009)

Hello Kitty game? ich glaubs ja nicht....hamma....bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2009)

Scaluna schrieb:


> Hello Kitty game? ich glaubs ja nicht....hamma....bin dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


thx

bye birk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier jetzt noch ein Wort (oder Bild) über Hello Kitty höre (sehe), gehe ich o_O


Dann musst du wohl gehen,denn mein Ava bleibt =)


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Birk vertreib*


----------



## Huntermoon (19. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fäkalsprache

lo0l die Beispiele unten sind ja der hammer xDD

einen Nougatriegel aus dem Rücken drücken

ich lieg so am boden vor lachen xDD


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

Ok.. das wars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis morgen bzw heute Abend...

PS: Ich mach jetzt ne Anti-Hello-Kitty-Gruppe auf.. wer will kann beitreten


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fäkalsprache
> 
> lo0l die Beispiele unten sind ja der hammer xDD
> 
> ...


wie gesagt, es gibt über jeden scheiß nen wiki artikel


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> einen Nougatriegel aus dem Rücken drücken


"Schokotalern das Schwimmen beibringen"

herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

ein Fax bekommen xD

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (19. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ein Fax bekommen xD
> 
> lg


l00l


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. April 2009)

So ich biete mal eben dem Porzellangott noch ein Opfer dar und geh dann pennen, nacht zusammen :>


----------



## Huntermoon (19. April 2009)

o.0 schon nach halb zwei...
nacht


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> l00l


Mich wundert das du mit deinen 1 Wort Posts noch keinen Bann bekommen hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

hmm wollte heute egtl früher schlafen und nu werd ich durch hunter darauf aufmerksam, dass es schon 20 vor 2 ist...... ._. gn8 zsm


----------



## Huntermoon (19. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Mich wundert das du mit deinen 1 Wort Posts noch keinen Bann bekommen hast.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


damit trage ich ja zur diskosin bei...
naja, jetzt bin ich aber wirklich weg...


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> diskosin


<3 (herrliche schreibweise des wortes^^)


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hmm wollte heute egtl früher schlafen und nu werd ich durch hunter darauf aufmerksam, dass es schon 20 vor 2 ist...... ._. gn8 zsm


ich geh auch pennen muss heute das letzte mal zur kirche *puh* n8 all


----------



## Mefisthor (19. April 2009)

nacht leute ich brauch leider auch schlaf ... scheiß zwangsbedürfnisse

lg


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Leute.. Morgen ist Sonntag


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Leute.. Morgen ist Sonntag


morgen is montag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> morgen is montag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

*links und rechts guck*

Kein Hello Kitty mehr in Sicht?  Gut..  da bin ich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

PWNED!


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

So gute nacht Leute schlaft gut =)


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So gute nacht Leute schlaft gut =)



Nacht :s


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> PWNED!



Das ist sowieso jeden Tag das Wort des Tages bei mir! :>


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das ist sowieso jeden Tag das Wort des Tages bei mir! :>



Wirst du so oft gepwnt..? :<


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wirst du so oft gepwnt..? :<



Nein.. ich werde nicht gepwned... ich pwne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl.. bei genauerem nachrechnen mit Taschenrechner ist doch eher "lol" das meistverwendete Wort =D
Meistens sogar in Kombination:   lol pwned noob


----------



## Skatero (19. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wie gesagt, es gibt über jeden scheiß nen wiki artikel


Also auf wiki gibts kein artikel über buffed.de, aber über pcaction. Aus deinem post schliesse ich also: (!) buffed.de ist besser als pcaction, weil pcaction ja eben ihr wisst schon.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also auf wiki gibts kein artikel über buffed.de, aber über pcaction. Aus deinem post schliesse ich also: (!) buffed.de ist besser als pcaction, weil pcaction ja eben ihr wisst schon.


deine gedankengänge XDDD


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also auf wiki gibts kein artikel über buffed.de, aber über pcaction. Aus deinem post schliesse ich also: (!) buffed.de ist besser als pcaction, weil pcaction ja eben ihr wisst schon.



Herr Skatero, wenn ich ihnen ein Kompliment machen darf, ich muss sagen, das haben Sie sehr logisch und anschaulich geschlussfolgert.

Und nein, dieser Satz / die Idee zu diesem Satz ist nicht von Allimania geklaut!!!!!


----------



## Skatero (19. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Herr Skatero, wenn ich ihnen ein Kompliment machen darf, ich muss sagen, das haben sie sehr logisch und anschaulich geschlussfolgert.


Ja Sie dürfen. Korrekt würde das Sie auch gross geschrieben. Ich vermute, dass ist nur ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler von Ihnen, da Sie leicht angetrunken sind.


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Korrekt würde das Sie auch gross geschrieben. Ich vermute, dass ist nur ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler von Ihnen, da Sie leicht angetrunken sind.



>.< Ich gestehe alles! Ich habe Mineralwasser getrunken! Aus der Flasche!!


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Na Birk?
Magst du auf einmal irischen Rock? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Na Birk?
> Magst du auf einmal irischen Rock?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mag Metal und Rock.. ziemlich alle Richtungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> ^böser Mensch


Du hast mir 2.51 Liter Blut geklaut. Böser Mensch du!


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

ehehehe


----------



## Skatero (19. April 2009)

*hust*


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

=D

Ich mag die meisten Naruto-openings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das gehört auf jeden Fall auch dazu


----------



## Skatero (19. April 2009)

Ich gehe mal off. Gute Nacht



(Ich kenne diese Band eigentlich nicht, habe nur gerade "good night" bei Youtube eingegeben, um mich zu verabschieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Zorkal (19. April 2009)

Der Song war schon in Departed sehr cool:


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

Gute Nacht Skatero


Na gut, da jetzt eh keiner mehr hier ist

*Rollgatter herunterlass*


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Hach.. Jetzt hab ich meinen WoW Account verlängert und jetz tweiss ich nich was tun..


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

abend leute

yay 3700 posts


----------



## Skatero (19. April 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (19. April 2009)

Nabend 

gratz Kronas


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Moin Moin...


----------



## Melih (19. April 2009)

Nabend ihr Flaschen


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Flaschen


Hoi... lässt dich ja ma wieder blicken.


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hoi... lässt dich ja ma wieder blicken.


seltenes ereigniss


----------



## Melih (19. April 2009)

Joa, mir is grad langweilig


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

bääh buffed lagg


----------



## Melih (19. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bääh buffed lagg



Mimimimimiimimimimimimimiimimimimimiimimimimimimimimmii!!!11111einseinself  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Joa, mir is grad langweilig


Aha... ist das WoW Forum spannender oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Mimimimimiimimimimimimimiimimimimimiimimimimimimimimmii!!!11111einseinself
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1 wort post omfg


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 1 wort post omfg


Er trägt damit zur Diskussion bei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Er trägt damit zur Diskussion bei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


natürlich was sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (19. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Aha... ist das WoW Forum spannender oder wie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hier ist doch Off topic Forum


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

boah tabuno scheißt grad im wow forum den ts thread zusammen^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2009)

Wenn man es sich recht bedingt dürfte wohl eine Kooperation von Steam und Buffed dafür verantwortlich zu sein... und wir wissen ja wie unzuverlässig Dampfmaschinen sein können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> boah tabuno scheißt grad im wow forum den ts thread zusammen^^


ja is doch so :<


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn man es sich recht bedingt dürfte wohl eine Kooperation von Steam und Buffed dafür verantwortlich zu sein... und wir wissen ja wie unzuverlässig Dampfmaschinen sein können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wat für ne kooperation?


----------



## Melih (19. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> boah tabuno scheißt grad im wow forum den ts thread zusammen^^



das ist kein "anscheißen" sondern eher eine "Tuntenschlägerei"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> das ist kein "anscheißen" sondern eher eine "Tuntenschlägerei"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich will ja schließlich nicht gebannt werden. Aber wie immer habe ich auch in diesem Thread recht!


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich will ja schließlich nicht gebannt werden. Aber wie immer habe ich auch in diesem Thread recht!


ich will auch nicht gebannt werden und lilly machts trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich will ja schließlich nicht gebannt werden. Aber wie immer habe ich auch in diesem Thread recht!



Du hast niemals recht!


----------



## Melih (19. April 2009)

Toll ich hatte schon 3 mal ne Schreibsperre, und?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Toll ich hatte schon 3 mal ne Schreibsperre, und?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Noch 2 und dann gibts wohl nen perma
@ Selor doch!


----------



## Melih (19. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Noch 2 und dann gibts wohl nen perma



Naja bei den Sachen die ich gemacht habe, hätt ich eig schon längst einen Perma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Noch 2 und dann gibts wohl nen perma
> @ Selor doch!



Definitv nicht...Streitsucht ist kein Rechthaben...


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Toll ich hatte schon 3 mal ne Schreibsperre, und?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fürs herumschicken von pornolinks?^^

naja ich erst 2 mal, einmal fürs posten von nachrichten eines gebannten (hat mir das zeug per pm gesagt) und das zweite mal wars ein misslungener scherz, den leider nur die 3 beteiligten verstanden hatten^^


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Definitv nicht...Streitsucht ist kein Rechthaben...


Wieso Streitsucht? Einen kostenlosen TS² Server auf buffed anbieten... dabei gibts massig... sry ich hab recht is so


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2009)

Du hast niemals recht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du hast niemals recht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sagt der kleine Nerdi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (19. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> fürs herumschicken von pornolinks?^^



nicht nur das, wegen glaub ich extremen Spamen noch, und weil ich mal Selor als "Dumbass" bezeichnet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2009)

Uh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das zeigt nur wie unrecht du hast, wenn man dumme sprüche bringen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Uh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Steht selbst in deinem Titel...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also, ich habe mal wieder recht. *hust*


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

lol tabuno
die idee mybrute mit tinyurl freizuschalten (siehe tabus sig) hatte ich mal als ich um 4 uhr nachts aufgewacht bin^^


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lol tabuno
> die idee mybrute mit tinyurl freizuschalten (siehe tabus sig) hatte ich mal als ich um 4 uhr nachts aufgewacht bin^^


Warum hast du mich nicht angerufen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2009)

Das ist aber umgehen des Filters *gg* Pass nur auf das kein Mod es sieht, der grad schlecht drauf ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist aber umgehen des Filters *gg* Pass nur auf das kein Mod es sieht, der grad schlecht drauf ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na und ich spamme es nicht in comments oder wat weiß ich.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2009)

Umgehen eines Filters = Böse  ^^
So endlich mal meinen Stundenplan fertig gemacht...


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Umgehen eines Filters = Böse  ^^
> So endlich mal meinen Stundenplan fertig gemacht...


Entweder werden alle Links gefiltert oder nicht. Punkt.
Was soll denn das... Das ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2009)

Trotzdessen das du offensichtlich eine mehr als beleidigte Leberwurst und Streitsüchtig bist, würde ich aufpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Warum hast du mich nicht angerufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil ich weder deine skype Adresse noch deine Telefonnummer habe^^


----------



## Skatero (19. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Weil ich weder deine skype Adresse noch deine Telefonnummer habe^^


Dafür gibts doch ein Telefonbuch.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

nabend! LOOOL xddd1111^^^^


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Weil ich weder deine skype Adresse noch deine Telefonnummer habe^^


Skype könnt ich dir geben... und im Telefonbuch einfach nach Tabuno suchen dann hätte das geklappt..


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dafür gibts doch ein Telefonbuch.


Klar im Telefonbuch steht auch ein Eintrag unter 'tabuno'


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Klar im Telefonbuch steht auch ein Eintrag unter 'tabuno'


Skype: theprogamerandpwner


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Im Wiener Telefonbuch gibts einen Herrn Fucker


----------



## Skatero (19. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Klar im Telefonbuch steht auch ein Eintrag unter 'tabuno'





Tabuno schrieb:


> und im Telefonbuch einfach nach Tabuno suchen dann hätte das geklappt..


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Im Wiener Telefonbuch gibts einen Herrn Fucker


Und der steht bestimmt unter Telefonterror.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Im Wiener Telefonbuch gibts einen Herrn Fucker


in deutschland gibts mehrere leute namens ficker


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

GLaub ich auch :s


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

"Marcel Dumont" oO
Den kenn ich doch

Und "DUMMER Ernst"


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Skype: theprogamerandpwner


Bei skype kannst du schirkos adden, bin atm auf iPod


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Bei skype kannst du schirkos adden, bin atm auf iPod


Hab dich geaddet.
btw: hab heut diese Riesenratte in Dala geangelt *freu*


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Spielt einer von euch WoW in einer Raidgilde..?
Ausser Minas


----------



## Manoroth (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Spielt einer von euch WoW in einer Raidgilde..?
> Ausser Minas



jo hier ich^^ und jutn abend übrigens


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Spielt einer von euch WoW in einer Raidgilde..?
> Ausser Minas


Ja, ich. Zum zweiten!


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

und welche würd einen aufnehmen der Neu anfängt..?

Ich frag mich grad ob es Sinn macht hier zu fragen..


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> und welche würd einen aufnehmen der Neu anfängt..?
> 
> Ich frag mich grad ob es Sinn macht hier zu fragen..


Wieso? Du spielst auf meinem Server. Oo


----------



## Manoroth (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> und welche würd einen aufnehmen der Neu anfängt..?
> 
> Ich frag mich grad ob es Sinn macht hier zu fragen..



also biste allgemein n wow noob oder nur n raid noob?


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

Bin ma off


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Ich hab alles schon gemacht, will jetzt aber neu anfangen.. 

Tebbi du bist in ner 10er Gilde.. :s


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich hab alles schon gemacht, will jetzt aber neu anfangen..
> 
> Tebbi du bist in ner 10er Gilde.. :s


Wenn du kein hardcoreraider bist wirst du auch in keine 25er aufgenommen. Kannst dir ja nen 25er Stamm ohne Gilde suchen.
edit: bin off


----------



## Huntermoon (19. April 2009)

Guten Abend.
Bin schon wieder weg...


----------



## Skatero (19. April 2009)

Wurde Razyl gebannt?


----------



## Crackmack (19. April 2009)

Ich weine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so n doffer pala hat mir verräter der menschheit weggewürfelt wegen 2 punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. April 2009)

Oh wie peinlich muss das für dich sein. :O


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2009)

Hey Leuts^^Was? seit 12 Minuten wurd ned mehr geschrieben  :O ? UNGLAUBLICH! Schnell mal alle aufwachen hier!

Hab auch Caprisonne...aber nur für den absoluten Notfall von Langeweile )


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2009)

Edit: Immer diese Flood-Kontrollen-.- wofür gibt es die eig.?


----------



## Skatero (19. April 2009)

Der Doppelpost war unnötig. Wir sehen dich auch so.


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2009)

Darum wurde der 2. Post mit "/Edit" gekennzeichnet... sie wurde wegen der Flood-Kontrolle erstellt und weil ich "Neu Laden" geklickt habe...

Edit: Jezz muss ich mich schon für Doppelposts rechtfertigen^^


----------



## Skatero (19. April 2009)

Der Edit kam zu spät.


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2009)

Oh, dann tuts mir Leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

'Tulschdige. Verzeihste mir?


----------



## Skatero (19. April 2009)

Öhm nein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2009)

Dir muss echt langweilig sein, wenndu jezz schon mit Zwei-Wort-posts kommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willste Caprisonne?


----------



## Skatero (19. April 2009)

Nein möchte ich nicht. Lieber ne Cola.


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2009)

Oh. hm. ne cola... warte mal, muss nur schnell zum Automaten. *Rauchbombe wirf und verschwind...*


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2009)

Ihr spinnt doch...


----------



## Skatero (19. April 2009)

Sagt der Trekkienerd?!


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr spinnt doch...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das von dir!

*von der Wand hinter Skatero herunterkrabbel* 

...hier haste deine Cola.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sagt der Trekkienerd?!



Ich habe eine angenehme und gute affektion zu einer besseren Zukunft




Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> und das von dir!



Ja von mir!


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2009)

Du schreibst "Ihr spinnt doch...." mit soner Sig? Ich mein... ach, du weisst, was ich meine^^

Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. April 2009)

<---- hätte gern nen liter wodka-redbull


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2009)

Tut mir Leid, Manoroth. aber ich verkehre nicht mit Alkohol.


----------



## Taikunsun (19. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Y-BOh6DW9o


----------



## Manoroth (19. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, Manoroth. aber ich verkehre nicht mit Alkohol.



sollst damit ja auch net verkehren sondern mir ausschenken^^


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sollst damit ja auch net verkehren sondern mir ausschenken^^



xD Danke für den Lacher

Gn8 leute


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2009)

Gern geschehn^^Nunja. Is mir zuteuer, den Wodka^^ hab doch nur Taschengeld :=)


----------



## Manoroth (19. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gern geschehn^^Nunja. Is mir zuteuer, den Wodka^^ hab doch nur Taschengeld :=)



na dann ne schöne flasche met^^ (jungfrauenblut wenns anlager is)


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2009)

...vonwo soll ich das bekommen? Ich wohn in nem kleinen Kaff. Und hier gibt es nur nen Dorfladen. und ders zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2009)

Jungfrauenblut solltest du doch gerade in nem Kaff kriegen... da fällt es nicht so auf... Dörfler sind eh schräg *fg*


----------



## Minastirit (19. April 2009)

dann mach ihn auf dann iesses gratis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder frag den lieben gott ob er dir bisle wein schenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. April 2009)

Kein Problem, so nen Laden kann man auch Nachts ganz leicht aufmachen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wODfdANnUIY


----------



## Manoroth (19. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dann mach ihn auf dann iesses gratis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie soll ich was fragen das meiner meinung nach net existiert? und ich will kein wein ich will wodka-redbull oder met^^


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2009)

Nein. Ich halte nichts von Ladendiebstählen. Dafür müsst ich ja 5 Minuten laufen,bis ich mal vor der Tür bin. Ich mein... 5 MINUTEN!  Das dauert doch. Ich müsste all eure posts nachlesen und so :x)


----------



## Skatero (19. April 2009)

Ich gehe jetzt offline.


Spoiler



.....lol.....


Gute Nacht!


----------



## Minastirit (19. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nein. Ich halte nichts von Ladendiebstählen. Dafür müsst ich ja 5 Minuten laufen,bis ich mal vor der Tür bin. Ich mein... 5 MINUTEN!  Das dauert doch. Ich müsste all eure posts nachlesen und so :x)



du armer .. bisle sport würd dir aber gut tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. April 2009)

minas... du bist doch n landsmann  von mir... hast du was alk mässiges dabei? ich bin auf entzug... schon beinahe ne woche kein alk mehr getrunken-.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALki
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na und lass mich doch^^ an iwas muss man ja sterben^^


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2009)

Ja muss man... aber du stirbst früher...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. April 2009)

So doll ist das Leben in Deutschland nicht das man recht alt werden muss. :>

Bin raus, nacht zusammen


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na und lass mich doch^^ an iwas muss man ja sterben^^



Ich lass dich ja auch, ich bin nur derjenige der den Pranger aufstellt und die faulen Tomaten verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ja muss man... aber du stirbst früher...



na und? dafür hatte ich spass im restlichen leben^^ da machn mir die paar jährchen nix aus


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Hat man sowas dreistes schon gesehen..?

Kuckt euch den Wachmann an ab 4:15 ca. an...

N8


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2009)

Einbetten deaktiviert!


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

*reinschleich*

*spektrales auf den "welcher-film-bin-ich"-thread aufmerksam mach*

*wiederrauschleich*


----------



## Zonalar (20. April 2009)

Seid ihr jezz wirklich alle am Reperbahnfilmchen schaun? Ich schon^^bin jezz schon bei Teil 2...


----------



## Birk (20. April 2009)

Falls sich einer gewundert hat warum heute von mir nichts gekommen ist.. ich hatte heute einfach keine Lust.. ich wurde nicht gebannt oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Razyl geht es vielleicht genau so, aber von dem weiß ichs nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Reeperbahnfilmchen sind geil.. der Wachmann wird natürlich gleich angepöbbelt...

Und zum ersten Film.. der alte Mann hat ihn weder am Kopf gehaut (wie der Wachmann behauptet hat)  noch hat er ihn nur an der Schulter geschupft..  der alte Mann WOLLTE ihm eine reinhauen hat aber nicht getroffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sollst damit ja auch net verkehren sondern mir ausschenken^^


mwhahaha genial^^

Abend =)


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

abend nachtschwärmers


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wurde Razyl gebannt?



Wieso sollte ichen Bann haben? o_O


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ichen Bann haben? o_O


zu viele beiträge pro tag
buffed wollte dir wieder rl geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ichen Bann haben? o_O


Wir wundern uns eben wenn du nicht da bist. Ob du das jetzt gut oder schlecht findest ist dir überlassen.^^


----------



## mookuh (20. April 2009)

abend


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend


abend moo
auma wieder da


----------



## mookuh (20. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> auma wieder da



joa

mir war langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> zu viele beiträge pro tag
> buffed wollte dir wieder rl geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hatte ich doch gestern abend... einsam... mit meiner freundin... bis mittwoch ist sie nur noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tabuno schrieb:


> Wir wundern uns eben wenn du nicht da bist. Ob du das jetzt gut oder schlecht findest ist dir überlassen.^^


Ja weil ihr sonst nichts auf die reihe bekommt


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> joa
> 
> mir war langweilig
> 
> ...


was hat dich denn die letzten abende 'beschäftigt'


----------



## mookuh (20. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was hat dich denn die letzten abende 'beschäftigt'



Fernsehen, 2 Geburtstage und n neuer Twink


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Fernsehen, 2 Geburtstage und n neuer Twink


beides deine geburtstage?


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. April 2009)

*beam in*

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *beam in*
> 
> Nabend


Abend Spock =O


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

nabend

Ich geniess grade meinen halben Liter - Himbeer Tonic Eistee Mix - was macht ihr so?
Schon mein neues My.buffed Bild gesehen?


----------



## mookuh (20. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> beides deine geburtstage?



Nee, hab ich dir das nich schon in icq gesagt?

einer von meinem cousin und einmal mein opa


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *beam in*
> 
> Nabend


seit wann hat der ns einen beamer *rofl wortwitz!!*


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Wtf ist ns?


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wtf ist ns?


nachtschwärmer



mookuh schrieb:


> Nee, hab ich dir das nich schon in icq gesagt?
> 
> einer von meinem cousin und einmal mein opa


glaub habs schonwieder vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> glaub habs schonwieder vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht gut in den Alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Dann versteh ich den Witz nicht..



Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht gut in den Alter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol? Deutsche Sprach Verluhst?


----------



## mookuh (20. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> glaub habs schonwieder vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Demenz?
Alzheimer?


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht gut in de*n* Alter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


omfg fehler


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> omfg fehler



in DEIN  Alter!



Spectrales schrieb:


> Schon mein neues My.buffed Bild gesehen?



! Hab mich Verliebt.. olol


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> lol? Deutsche Sprach Verluhst?


Selfnatz?


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

jaja nervt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Selfnatz?


tabu wie kannst du hier online sein ohne bei skype online zu sein
*galileo mystery ruft*


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> tabu wie kannst du hier online sein ohne bei skype online zu sein
> *galileo mystery ruft*


wie ich nie bei skype online bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> tabu wie kannst du hier online sein ohne bei skype online zu sein
> *galileo mystery ruft*



Man kann Leute blocken.


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wie ich nie bei skype online bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also hab ich mir ganz umsonst deinen skype namen gemerkt?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. April 2009)

Hmpf... ich brauch Schnitzel...


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> also hab ich mir ganz umsonst deinen skype namen gemerkt?^^


Neeein, für dich geh ich natürlich jetzt öfters on. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

Nabend!


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hmpf... ich brauch Schnitzel...







BaNi0 schrieb:


> Nabend!



Watt? Wer bist du denn!


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hmpf... ich brauch Schnitzel...


Kaufen,braten,essen.
Fertig o_O


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

dont call it schnitzel!


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dont call it schnitzel!


TOASTY!!!!!!!!!!
Nur blöd wenn der Toaster futsch ist ><


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

ô.0 *AngstvordemTodesschnitzelhat*

Ich bin neu hier ;-)


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> ô.0 *AngstvordemTodesschnitzelhat*
> 
> Ich bin neu hier ;-)


langsam wirds voll hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (20. April 2009)

ohne ava und ohne sig ... so haddu kein wiedererkennungswert !

lg


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Bani0, man sollte dazu erwähnen, dass die Nachtschwärmer nicht jugend frei sind oO


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> TOASTY!!!!!!!!!!
> Nur blöd wenn der Toaster futsch ist ><



dan tuts n waffeleisen sicher auch... dann haste noch n lustiges muster drauf


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Bani0, man sollte dazu erwähnen, dass die Nachtschwärmer nicht jugend frei sind oO


Wenn man nicht jugendfreie Wörter benutzt wird man aber gebannt!


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Bani0, man sollte dazu erwähnen, dass die Nachtschwärmer nicht jugend frei sind oO


Lüg nicht in Gottes Namen!



Manoroth schrieb:


> dan tuts n waffeleisen sicher auch... dann haste noch n lustiges muster drauf


denkste das such ich wieder raus? nö kb,morgen kommten neuer Toaster


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht jugendfreie Wörter benutzt wird man aber gebannt!



pssst das musste doch net sagn-.-


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

Sig und Ava kommen noch, wie gesagt, bin noch neu ;-)

Und mit dem nicht jugendfrei ist kein Problem ;-)

Im Grunde ist mir auch erst nachher aufgefallen, dass mein Nick leider etwas zu sehr nach IMBA-R0xzor aussieht, aber kann man wohl nichts mehr dran ändern...


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Sig und Ava kommen noch, wie gesagt, bin noch neu ;-)
> 
> Und mit dem nicht jugendfrei ist kein Problem ;-)
> 
> Im Grunde ist mir auch erst nachher aufgefallen, dass mein Nick leider etwas zu sehr nach IMBA-R0xzor aussieht, aber kann man wohl nichts mehr dran ändern...



doch neuen acc machen und wegen multi acc gebannt weden


----------



## Mefisthor (20. April 2009)

und leute was war bei euch so los ?

lg


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Sig und Ava kommen noch, wie gesagt, bin noch neu ;-)
> 
> Und mit dem nicht jugendfrei ist kein Problem ;-)
> 
> Im Grunde ist mir auch erst nachher aufgefallen, dass mein Nick leider etwas zu sehr nach IMBA-R0xzor aussieht, aber kann man wohl nichts mehr dran ändern...


Schreib ne PM an Zam,wenn du lieeeeeb bittest,könnte es funktionieren.


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Razyl http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1658795
ATTACKE!


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

Das wäre ja wiederum witzlos...


Edit: @Manoroth


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Kannst ja nen Neuen Account erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein einzigartiges Profilbild und eine einzigartige Sig sind aber wichtig, sonst will keiner mit dir was zu tun haben :s


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Kannst ja nen Neuen Account erstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau^^ schau meine an... bestes beispiel für^^


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Razyl http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1658795
> ATTACKE!


Alter... wir sind doch hier keine Fragebörse für verliebte Leute o_O


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Manoroth, wegen deiner Sig hab ich unten einen Scroll-Balken..



Razyl schrieb:


> Alter... wir sind doch hier keine Fragebörse für verliebte Leute o_O



Alter.. buahahah XD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. April 2009)

Abend, Blizz ist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (20. April 2009)

Ich sag mal: "Hallo alle zusammen"


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Manoroth, wegen deiner Sig hab ich unten einen Scroll-Balken..
> 
> 
> 
> Alter.. buahahah XD



alter... leg dir n grösseren bildschirm zu^^


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Alter.. buahahah XD


Alle menschen die ihr 10. Lebensjahr vollendet haben sind alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

Eigentlich steht der Nick ja für "Barium Nickel" ist entstanden, als ich während meiner Schulzeit mit nem Freund zusammen aus dem Periodensystem Bandnamen gesucht habe. 
Dann war auch noch BaNi belegt, da hab ich dann ganz unkreativ einfach eine Null dahinter gehängt...


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> alter... leg dir n grösseren bildschirm zu^^



Hmm.. Entweder mein Bildschirm ist gewachsen, du hast dein Bild kleiner gemacht, oder jemand anderer ist Schuld.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BaNi0 schrieb:


> Eigentlich steht der Nick ja für "Barium Nickel" ist entstanden, als ich während meiner Schulzeit mit nem Freund zusammen aus dem Periodensystem Bandnamen gesucht habe.
> Dann war auch noch BaNi belegt, da hab ich dann ganz unkreativ einfach eine Null dahinter gehängt...



Boah geil, die Chemie-Boys.. 
Keine Fantasie gehabt..? :s


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alle menschen die ihr 10. Lebensjahr vollendet haben sind alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich wurde gezeugt und war schon alt---


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hmm.. Entweder mein Bildschirm ist gewachsen, du hast dein Bild kleiner gemacht, oder jemand anderer ist Schuld.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab mir erlaubt deinen bildschirm n bisserl zu düngen


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

Ihr seid hier ja nur am rumspammen... gefällt mir :-D


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Was ist eigentlich aus den anderen typen geworden mit seiner freundin und so o-O


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Ihr seid hier ja nur am rumspammen... gefällt mir :-D



Wir bezeichnen das als Diskussion..


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus den anderen typen geworden mit seiner freundin und so o-O


wer?
der nazi?
emokeksii, die als *karina* zu emoschlampii mutierte oder wer


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Boah geil, die Chemie-Boys..
> Keine Fantasie gehabt..? :s



Naja, ehr Music-Boys (um mal bei deiner Formulierung zu bleiben) die keine Lust auf Chemie hatten ;-)


Naja, Fantasie schon, aber in dem Moment erschien mir die Null irgendwie logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer?
> der nazi?
> emokeksii, die als *karina* zu emoschlampii mutierte oder wer


Aus den anderen TYPEN ich meine genauer gesagt:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...0&start=240


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer?
> der nazi?
> emokeksii, die als *karina* zu emoschlampii mutierte oder wer



btw... was isn mit der passiert? is die iwo verschollen oder so?


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich wurde gezeugt und war schon alt---


'...doch es war kein normales Kind... es war ein mächtiger Zenmeister!'


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Naja, ehr Music-Boys (um mal bei deiner Formulierung zu bleiben) die keine Lust auf Chemie hatten ;-)
> 
> 
> Naja, Fantasie schon, *aber in dem Moment erschien mir die Null irgendwie logisch*
> ...



nein ich sach jetzt nix dazu^^


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> btw... was isn mit der passiert? is die iwo verschollen oder so?


evtl. hat sie kb mehr auf uns... wäre auch kein wunder...


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

Jaja, ich weiß, hab halt manchmal solche Aussetzer ^^


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nein ich sach jetzt nix dazu^^



Boah.. Spammer!

/report


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> evtl. hat sie kb mehr auf uns... wäre auch kein wunder...


besser so.


----------



## Mefisthor (20. April 2009)

heut is ja wieder der tag der naps Oo was mir heut passiert is und was überhaupt heut fürn tag is ... der is zum scheitern verurteilt

lg


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

daa ein behilfsmäßiger avatar für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> daa ein behilfsmäßiger avatar für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hui ne katze^^ ich mag katzen^^ haut se auf den grill!


----------



## Mefisthor (20. April 2009)

sry kronas aber den musst ich mir einfach klaun xD

lg


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

@Kronas: Erstmal besser als nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> sry kronas aber den musst ich mir einfach klaun xD
> 
> lg


mefi ich hasse dich >.<


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> sry kronas aber den musst ich mir einfach klaun xD
> 
> lg


Wunderbar... 2 leute mit den gleichen ava in einen thread... oh mann


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

OMG... Der Avatar ist nervig!
Bitte keine Animationen >.<


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Kronas und ich sind im Skype und keiner traut sich zu reden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

juhu verwirrung inc.^^


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

Na toll, jetzt war ich zu langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Kronas und ich sind im Skype und keiner traut sich zu reden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann rülps halt oder sowas um das eis zu brechen


----------



## Huntermoon (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> OMG... Der Avatar ist nervig!
> Bitte keine Animationen >.<


Warum nicht?


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Kronas und ich sind im Skype und keiner traut sich zu reden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sag einfach was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann rülps halt oder sowas um das eis zu brechen


Hast du auch Skype oder so ? wär n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (20. April 2009)

yay bani0 wir stiften jetzt verwirrung und chaos xD

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hast du auch Skype oder so ? wär n1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nää nur ts


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hast du auch Skype oder so ? wär n1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann sitzen wir hier zu später 5 in der stille^^


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nää nur ts


k letz go ts


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. April 2009)

Ihr schreibt zu schnell, ich komm mit dem lesen nicht hinterher macht mal langsamer. :>

Emokeksii hat ihren Acc soweit ich weiß löschen lassen...
Und wen meint ihr mit "Nazi"? :/


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

Jetzt ist erstmal vorbei mit Verwirrung, hab einfach mal irgendein Bild genommen, das ich auf die Schnelle gefunden hab ;-)


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> k letz go ts


nä


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nä


Man bitttttttttte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du weichei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (20. April 2009)

nimm den bani0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. April 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ihr schreibt zu schnell, ich komm mit dem lesen nicht hinterher macht mal langsamer. :>
> 
> Emokeksii hat ihren Acc soweit ich weiß löschen lassen...
> Und wen meint ihr mit "Nazi"? :/


ja hier war mal ein rechter schweizer oder österreicher, eins von beiden unterwegs.


Tabuno schrieb:


> Man bitttttttttte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja meine zarte stimme will ich nicht an leute wie euch preisgeben xD


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ders auch toll


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nimm den bani0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lass*t* ihn mal selbst entscheiden..


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja meine zarte stimme will ich nicht an leute wie euch preisgeben xD


Du bist 16... ich bin 14, zärtlicher als meine wird sie wohl kaum sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (20. April 2009)

spec war ja nurn vorschlag ^^

lg

Edit: die hier sind auch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Du bist 16... ich bin 14, zärtlicher als meine wird sie wohl kaum sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meine güte ich hab eifnach nur kb auf ts... xD und dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ich benutz das nie ausser arena.. wobei ich da wegen der übertragungsrate manchma sogar lieber das tele nehm >.<)


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Du bist 16... ich bin 14, zärtlicher als meine wird sie wohl kaum sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht zwingend... es gibt Leute mit 14 die haben ne richtig tieeeeeefe stimme


----------



## Huntermoon (20. April 2009)

Mich plagt der Dämon der Langeweile, niemand ist im Instantmessenger on...


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

Wie fürsorglich hier doch alle sind, da kommen einem ja fast dir Tränen (in etwa so-> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Aber wenns mit dem Nick schon nicht geklappt hat muss ich ja wenigstens mit meinem Ava halbwegs überzeugen, deswegen überleg ich mir mal was feines  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> meine güte ich hab eifnach nur kb auf ts... xD und dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach komm schon... ich hab eben auch mit kronas geredet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ach komm schon... ich hab eben auch mit kronas geredet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


manche leute reden auch mit tieren... so what?^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. April 2009)

Mir ist öde, Lotro langweilt und die Rolle der Auferstehung für WoW ist buggy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ach komm schon... ich hab eben auch mit kronas geredet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jetzt red ich wieder mit eric weil du afk warst und den gruppenanruf verpasst hast^^


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> manche leute reden auch mit tieren... so what?^^


Du kommst dir doch nur komisch vor wenn du in dein Mic brabbelst...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. April 2009)

So unterhalte mich da niedere Volk jetzt, hopphopp *in die Hände klatsch*


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> manche leute reden auch mit tieren... so what?^^


Mwhahahaha
Manche Leute reden aber auch mit Brillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Du kommst dir doch nur komisch vor wenn du in dein Mic brabbelst...


??



Razyl schrieb:


> Mwhahahaha
> Manche Leute reden aber auch mit Brillen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


brillen hams halt drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mwhahahaha
> Manche Leute reden aber auch mit Brillen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich rede nur mit pflanzen und geistern


----------



## Huntermoon (20. April 2009)

Ich hab nixx zu tuhn...


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

So, jetzt hab ich mal versucht kreativ zu sein und hab ein Foto von mir unkenntlich gemacht XD

Naja, ersmtal vorläufig was, mit dem bestimmt keiner sonst rumläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> brillen hams halt drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ICh könnte dich aufsetzen jeden tag... nur mag ich keine Grünen Sonnenbrillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ??
> brillen hams halt drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo deswegen ja ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ich hab nixx zu tuhn...


creme dich mit kraut ein O_O


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

Ich hatte sogar mal echt ne Grüne Brille, was ein Zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

BaNi0, dein Avatar sieht miserabel aus oO

Dreadlocks, Kopftuch, E-Gitarre
keiner kauft dir das ab


@Huntermoon:

Du kommst dauernd mitten in ein gespräch und sagst dass dir langweilig ist!
hab noch nie einen anständigen Post schreiben sehen..



> Such dir ein hobby








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. Rofl


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> creme dich mit kraut ein O_O


Also wenn dir das Telefon lieber ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Also wenn dir das Telefon lieber ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gib halt deine telefonnummer... xD


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

@Spectrales: Wie gesagt, dass war nur vorrübergehend irgend ein Bild, dass bei mir aufm PC rumflog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> @Huntermoon:
> 
> Du kommst dauernd mitten in ein gespräch und sagst dass dir langweilig ist!
> hab noch nie einen anständigen Post schreiben sehen..


kann auch leider nix zum aktuellen Thema(Brillen und mit Gegenständen sprechen) beitragen...

P.s.: Mein Hobby ist, andere Leute damit zuzuspammen, das ich Lngeweile habb...


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> @Spectrales: Wie gesagt, dass war nur vorrübergehend irgend ein Bild, dass bei mir aufm PC rumflog
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und warum machst du jetzt dein Bild unkenntlich? :s

@Huntermoon:

Dann bist du falsch hier


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

Warum nicht..?


----------



## Mefisthor (20. April 2009)

@spectrales : hehe der spruchklau is die gerechte strafe für den klau unserer hymne ^^

lg


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gib halt deine telefonnummer... xD


hmm ich gebe keinen fremden Leute meine Telefonnummer^^. Mich hat mal nen türke angerufen und wusste wie ich heiße und wo ich wohne und meine schule und hat mir gedroht mich zu töten seitdem bin ich skeptisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hmm ich gebe keinen fremden Leute meine Telefonnummer^^. Mich hat mal nen türke angerufen und wusste wie ich heiße und wo ich wohne und meine schule und hat mir gedroht mich zu töten seitdem bin ich skeptisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich kenn nur tabuno und tebbi. und wo du wohnst bockt mich nicht. ich will dich ja net hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> @Huntermoon:
> 
> Dann bist du falsch hier


Ok, dann werd ich mich absofort über Brillen und das Schprechen mit ihnen Unterhalten...
Also Brille, wie soll mit dir geredet werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> @spectrales : hehe der spruchklau is die gerechte strafe für den klau unserer hymne ^^
> 
> lg



Unsere Hymne..? Wtf?

@Chemie-Rocker

Wir wollen alle wissen wie du ausschaust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich kenn nur tabuno und tebbi. und wo du wohnst bockt mich nicht. ich will dich ja net hauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das sagst du so...^^ naja egal level dich auf 80 wenn wir arena machen musst du spätestens mit mir reden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Das sagst du so...^^ naja egal level dich auf 80 wenn wir arena machen musst du spätestens mit mir reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich kann auch vorher mit dir reden.hab aber grad echt kb ^^


----------



## Skatero (20. April 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

@Spectrales: Lass doch deine Fantasie spielen, ne gute Vorlage hast du ja schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Übrigens find ich die Smilies einfach toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Guten Abend


warste net schon vorhin hier?? oO


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich kann auch vorher mit dir reden.hab aber grad echt kb ^^


Kronas hat gesagt das ich eine piepsige Stimme habe. Ein tiefer Schlag!


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Guten Abend



huch mein landsmann is wider hier^^ haste ne pulle met für mich?


----------



## Skatero (20. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> warste net schon vorhin hier?? oO


Kann sein, dann hätte ich es aber vergessen. Bin gerade ein bisschen beschäftigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Kronas hat gesagt das ich eine piepsige Stimme habe. Ein tiefer Schlag!


och du armer Q_Q


----------



## Skatero (20. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> huch mein landsmann is wider hier^^ haste ne pulle met für mich?


Nä kein Met. Gerade nur Cola.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nä kein Met. Gerade nur Cola.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rum-cola?


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Kronas hat gesagt das ich eine piepsige Stimme habe. Ein tiefer Schlag!



Np.. Mit 14 1/2 hat grad mal mein Stimmbruch eingesetzt
Dafür hab ich jetzt eine Brummbären Stimme ;D

Kennt ihr schon Vodka-Orange von Casali? xD
Ist einfach zu bescheuert!


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Np.. Mit 14 1/2 hat grad mal mein Stimmbruch eingesetzt
> Dafür hab ich jetzt eine Brummbären Stimme ;D


Ich bin aber fast 15. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> rum-cola?


Normales Cola.


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Np.. Mit 14 1/2 hat grad mal mein Stimmbruch eingesetzt
> Dafür hab ich jetzt eine Brummbären Stimme ;D
> 
> Kennt ihr schon Vodka-Orange von Casali? xD
> Ist einfach zu bescheuert!



<..... is auch am brummen^^ und ne das andre zeuchs kenn cih net


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

Du könntest dir natürlich einfach einen Stimmverzerrer kaufen, dann hört sich deine Stimme vielleicht nicht mehr so piepsig an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Du könntest dir natürlich einfach einen Stimmverzerrer kaufen, dann hört sich deine Stimme vielleicht nicht mehr so piepsig an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach, wieso sollt ich mein wahres Gesicht verstecken.^^ Und wem eine piepsige Stimme nervt oder er sie lustig findet dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Du könntest dir natürlich einfach einen Stimmverzerrer kaufen, dann hört sich deine Stimme vielleicht nicht mehr so piepsig an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe, ein Kollege von mir studiert Medezin und hat sich so ein Ding besorgt.. Klingt echt abartig oO

Nicht rauchen!

@Tebbi:

PW-System spinnt wieder, aber du machst heut die Nacht durch und levelst mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

Du sollst ja auch nur deine Stimme verstellen und nicht dein Gesicht verstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber solange du das Mikro nicht zu laut einstellst oder rumschreist ist das auch nicht wirklich tragisch, so war zumindest bisher meine Erfahrung mit "piepsigen" Stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (20. April 2009)

oida spec haste keine ahnung ? 

die ham unsre damalige kaiserhymne als nationalhymne

lg


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> oida spec haste keine ahnung ?
> 
> die ham unsre damalige kaiserhymne als nationalhymne
> 
> lg



Nee echt.. 
Ketzerei!


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Du sollst ja auch nur deine Stimme verstellen und nicht dein Gesicht verstecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sacht der mit dem verstecken gesicht als ava`?^^


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

Dafür verstell ich meine Stimme nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (20. April 2009)

jo son deutscher hat aus unserer "Gott erhalte Franz, den Kaiser, unsern guten Kaiser Franz" einfach "Deutschland, Deutschland über alles,
Über alles in der Welt" gemacht soweit ich weis

lg


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> @Tebbi:
> PW-System spinnt wieder, aber du machst heut die Nacht durch und levelst mit mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Noch keinen den ich iwie durchs inet kennen gelernt habe hats bis 80 auf Eredar geschafft. transen zählt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. glaub mir da kommt einiges zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Dafür verstell ich meine Stimme nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



diese halbwahrheiten machn mich krank!


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Bin gespannt wann jemand einen Thread aufmacht und fragt wie man ein Gummi überzieht..


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Noch keinen den ich iwie durchs inet kennen gelernt habe hats bis 80 auf Eredar geschafft. transen zählt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


spectrales schafft das xD (und ich natürlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Noch keinen den ich iwie durchs inet kennen gelernt habe hats bis 80 auf Eredar geschafft. transen zählt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wiso zählen transen net? und wo haste die kennengelernt?


----------



## Mefisthor (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wann jemand einen Thread aufmacht und fragt wie man ein Gummi überzieht..


wird dan wahrscheinlich noch fragen ob 2 kondome übereinander die sache sicherer macht xD

lg


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Ach Brille, ich könnt sogar dich überholen wenn ich wollte 

Hab mal einen hunter in 5 Tagen auf 70 gespielt für nen Kumpel oO
Frag mich nicht wie ich das gemacht hab!



Mefisthor schrieb:


> wird dan wahrscheinlich noch fragen ob 2 kondome übereinander die sache sicherer macht xD



oO Dann könnte derjenige aber echt nach Hause gehen


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wann jemand einen Thread aufmacht und fragt wie man ein Gummi überzieht..



ha geniale idee^^ mom kommt gleich^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ach Brille, ich könnt sogar dich überholen wenn ich wollte


ach spectrales, wie mich das nicht interessieren würde 
und übrigens, theoretisch könnt ich auch noch die woche 80 werden. werd ich es? nein, weil ich noch n main hab und die woche s6 beginnt.


----------



## Tabuno (20. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso zählen transen net? und wo haste die kennengelernt?


zb. buffed oder warcraft3 hab ich auch so meine bekanntschaften gemacht oder guild wars noch von früher hehe naja ich schreib morgen son ek test der heute angekündigt wurde will morgen früh dafür noch lernen deswegen sag ich ma 
peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ha geniale idee^^ mom kommt gleich^^



Dafür wirst 100 pro gebannt


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

Wieso? Es heißt doch immer so schön "Doppelt gemoppelt hält besser" (zumindest hier in Ostwestfalen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (den Smiley mag ich übrigens besonders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> peace
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hör auf das schlechte ganja zu rauchen!


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hör auf das schlechte ganja zu rauchen!



Selber anbauen!


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Selber anbauen!



schon passiert


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

Hat von euch zufällig jemand die etymologische Bedeutung des Begriffs Ethik parat?


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schon passiert



Du würdest wahrscheinlich die männlichen Samen anbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Ich geh jetzt noch ein bisschen Fernschauen und dann ins Bett

Gn8 Leute


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt noch ein bisschen Fernschauen und dann ins Bett
> 
> Gn8 Leute


gn8 du doubleposter.^^


----------



## Mefisthor (20. April 2009)

hmm ich hab morgen Excel Schularbeit und ich weiß ned ob ich die mit rechtem gipsarm (daumen eingegipst die übrigen frei) machen MUSS oder darf ... immerhin bin ich langsamer damit und hab n nachteil

lg


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt noch ein bisschen Fernschauen und dann ins Bett
> 
> Gn8 Leute



gn8 du banause


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

So ich hau mich auch aufs Ohr (mein armes ohr...) ...
Morgen wieder schule :/ 
Gute nacht Euch =) schlaft gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

Ich werde mich auch von dannen machen und mich meiner eben gestellten Frage hingeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. April 2009)

Gut das ich die Schule geschmissen hab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (20. April 2009)

naja ich humpel jetzt ma in mein zimmer und spring dann rum und ins bett. MATRATZENSPORT

lg


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> naja ich humpel jetzt ma in mein zimmer und spring dann rum und ins bett. MATRATZENSPORT
> 
> lg


 

viel spass und schlaf jut


----------



## Skatero (20. April 2009)

Ich gehe auch mal. 
Gute Nacht.

Und Manoroth, trink nicht zu viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch mal.
> Gute Nacht.
> 
> Und Manoroth, trink nicht zu viel.
> ...



zu viel trinken würd ich nur wenn cih ins koma falln würde und solche spässe und das hab ich noch nie hinbekommn^^ 

und gn8


----------



## Zonalar (20. April 2009)

hallo leuts. Ich schau mal vorbei. ich bin am Final Fantasy X-2 spieln (Die erste Version hab ich ja ned gefunden -.- ) ^^

Na? Was geht?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. April 2009)

Nimmer viel, sind wohl alle schon im Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (21. April 2009)

ich net aber es rückt ja keiner met raus...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da haste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir die hier kaufen soll Klick

Zufällig wer ne Ahnung ob die bequem sind und vorallem wie die Qualität ist? Heute erst ein paar Steel Boots zurückgeschickt weil die Schrauben von der Sohle im Schuh rausgeschaut haben :>


----------



## Minastirit (21. April 2009)

und bäm uludar clear ice ice baby und ich hab meine t8.5 schultern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *froi*


----------



## Zonalar (21. April 2009)

und du bist mal wieder fröhlich am rumspammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. April 2009)

ich habe heut 3 sünden gebrochen
mind..
war bei kolegin
war bei auto theorie
und hab yogg gekillt

da kommt freude auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. April 2009)

Ich versteh keinWort von dir... vllt solltest du schlafen gehn...

haste was getrunken?


----------



## Minastirit (21. April 2009)

das auch .. 
alsooo zuerst bin ich zu meine freundin und ihren 2 koleginnen .. das geht unter die nettiquette darum sag ich ma nid viel mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ausser *freu* *smile*) und bisle was getrunken

danach musst ich auto theorie block machen .. (für autoprüfung) <-- öde

komme um 22uhr nach hause logge ein.
kann direkt zu yogg-sharon (letzter boss von uludar) und mit meiner gilde umhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



perfekt sag ich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (21. April 2009)

Habt ihr wenigstens den FirstKill eures Servers abgekriegt, Minas? =D   Und natürlich gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

Abend und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. April 2009)

moin nachtschwärmers


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. April 2009)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

Abend


----------



## Kronas (21. April 2009)

ich glaub wir brauchen ein thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich glaub wir brauchen ein thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sag uns eins!

Schauen die im IRC grad Viva? oO


----------



## Kronas (21. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Sag uns eins!
> 
> Schauen die im IRC grad Viva? oO


nur lilly und galinda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nur lilly und galinda
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sind halt auch weiblich.... und hören Pokerface


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. April 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Edit: Bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir die hier kaufen soll Klick
> 
> Zufällig wer ne Ahnung ob die bequem sind und vorallem wie die Qualität ist? Heute erst ein paar Steel Boots zurückgeschickt weil die Schrauben von der Sohle im Schuh rausgeschaut haben :>



Hier habt ihr euer Thema :>


----------



## Kronas (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sind halt auch weiblich.... und hören Pokerface


können die kein in flames bei viva zeigen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> können die kein in flames bei viva zeigen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder wenigstens "gute" musik

edit: In Flames zähle ich auch zu gute musik


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. April 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hier habt ihr euer Thema :>


ich denke nicht, dass hier viele solche stiefel tragen, zumindest ich hab keine erfahrung mit solchen stiefeln. du kannst ja einen bauern deiner wahl tragen, die müssen ja springerstiefel sogar mit stahlkappen tragen, die wissen sicher, welche komfortabel sind


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Nabend Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Lillyan (21. April 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hier habt ihr euer Thema :>


Ich würd mir den Toaster kaufen :>


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

sowas passiert wenn Kronas langweilig ist

edit: auf besonderen wunsch wieder rausgenommen

ich post nie wieder was von dir send mir wieder was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> sowas passiert wenn Kronas langweilig ist


solang er sowas macht und keine nachkommen... O_O


----------



## Kronas (21. April 2009)

*in die ecke stell und schähm* ich send dir meinen geistigen dünnschiss nicht, um hin zu verbreiten >.<


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> sowas passiert wenn Kronas langweilig ist


Dann unterhalte ihn!!!!


----------



## Spectrales (21. April 2009)

Moo!


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Moo!



jo bin da


----------



## Spectrales (21. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> jo bin da



haha.. lol..

Omfg..


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> jo bin da


Eine sprechende Kuh! Esst sie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

Wie gehts euch so?


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> haha.. lol..
> 
> Omfg..



du hast rofl vergessen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich würd mir den Toaster kaufen :>



Nääää, der ist unbequem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen doch nochmal schaun ob sich in Augsburg irgendwo ein Laden findet der schöne Boots verkauft.


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Eine sprechende Kuh! Esst sie!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer noch? Hast du nichts besseres zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gehts euch so?



ganz gut


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ganz gut


Jedenfalls einen den es gut geht =(


----------



## Spectrales (21. April 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nääää, der ist unbequem.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei mir in Wien gibts einen ziemlich großen Gothic-Laden
War da mal zum Spaß drinne :s

BIn grad am Festplatten durchsuchen nach alten Paint Meisterwerken ^^


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jedenfalls einen den es gut geht =(



Gehts dir nicht gut?

ist deine Freundin schon abgereist?


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Gehts dir nicht gut?
> 
> ist deine Freundin schon abgereist?


ABgereist... klingt als würde sie in einer anderen stadt wohnen... nein aber es gab einen heftigen streit... ist auch egal...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. April 2009)

Ich wüsste ja in London noch nen relativ guten Landen von der Englandfahrt mit der Schule, aber ist n bisschen weit weg von hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ABgereist... klingt als würde sie in einer anderen stadt wohnen... nein aber es gab einen heftigen streit... ist auch egal...



Mhh ok



btw Tabuno ich vermiss dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Wieso wo ist Tabuno?


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> btw Tabuno ich vermiss dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Knuddel ihn mal durch,dann kommt er zu dir zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso wo ist Tabuno?


3 Tage schreibsperre mwhahaha


----------



## Kronas (21. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso wo ist Tabuno?


er ist von uns gegangen *zu lilly schiel*


----------



## Spectrales (21. April 2009)

Hmm.. Hab wohl alle schon gelöscht..

@Razyl:
Die Tussi will sich nur nen anderen angeln..


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso wo ist Tabuno?



3 Tage ban



Razyl schrieb:


> Knuddel ihn mal durch,dann kommt er zu dir zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab das nur geschrieben weil er in skype meint keiner vermisst ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seid doch auchmal freundlich zu ihm


----------



## Manoroth (21. April 2009)

hey ho ihr verlauster haufen^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> seid doch auchmal freundlich zu ihm



Nein...


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> @Razyl:
> Die Tussi will sich nur nen anderen angeln..


Nö,ich haben Satz losgelassen der in der Situation unangebracht war...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. April 2009)

pöse Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (21. April 2009)

Was hat Tebbi schon wieder angestellt?



Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,ich haben Satz losgelassen der in der Situation unangebracht war...



Jaja ;D


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Was hat Tebbi schon wieder angestellt?
> 
> 
> 
> Jaja ;D


1. k.A. sicherlich wiedenr scheiß...
2. Ich kenn die Situation wohl besser als du


----------



## Kronas (21. April 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> pöse Lilly
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


er hat sie nur gereizt und wenn lilly gereizt wird dann gehts rund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Ohhh der arme Tabuno. Ich vermisse ihn soooo fest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. k.A. sicherlich wiedenr scheiß...
> 2. Ich kenn die Situation wohl besser als du



Er hat nen gewissen Filter umgangen....


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> er hat sie nur gereizt und wenn lilly gereizt wird dann gehts rund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum ist er auch so blöde und tut sowas? o_O

@ Mookuh:
AHAHAHAHA - Lilly hat doch damals gewarnt und er machts auch noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum ist er auch so blöde und tut sowas? o_O



Weil er streitsüchtig und rechthaberisch ist?

Ich hatte es ja auch nochmal gesagt das Filter umgehen = BÖSE ist...


----------



## Spectrales (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Situation wohl besser als du



Nö! Ich hab euch gestalkt


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Nö! Ich hab euch gestalkt


Ach komm,lass mich einfach in ruhe mit deinen sch*** sprüchen...


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum ist er auch so blöde und tut sowas? o_O
> 
> @ Mookuh:
> AHAHAHAHA - Lilly hat doch damals gewarnt und er machts auch noch?
> ...



klar er ist tabuno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> klar er ist tabuno
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur wegen so einen blöden browsergame... oh mann


----------



## nemø (21. April 2009)

Nicht vergessen Doctor House zu gucken


----------



## Spectrales (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm,lass mich einfach in ruhe mit deinen sch*** sprüchen...



Ja.. Herr Nr.1 Nachtschwärmer..


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

nemø schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen Doctor House zu gucken


Warum sollte ich diese Sendung schauen?



Spectrales schrieb:


> Ja.. Nr1 Nachtschwärmer..


Das ist nur vorrübergehend da...


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

nemø schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen Doctor House zu gucken


Oh hallo weiser Guru.


----------



## Manoroth (21. April 2009)

omg razyl komm ma wider runter oder lass das schreiben hier-.- das nervt ja deine miese laune....


----------



## Spectrales (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist nur vorrübergehend da...



Ähh.. Wirkt schon ziemlich sehr stark arrogant

/sign mano


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> omg razyl komm ma wider runter oder lass das schreiben hier-.- das nervt ja deine miese laune....


Kannst doch meine Beiträge ignorieren,auf Buffed gibt es eine Einstellung dafür



Spectrales schrieb:


> Ähh.. Wirkt schon ziemlich sehr stark arrogant


Wie gesagt,es ist nur kurzzeitig da. Und es soll weder arrogant noch sonst was wirken. Aber bei dir scheint ja fast alles auf unverständnis zu treffen


----------



## Spectrales (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kannst doch meine Beiträge ignorieren,auf Buffed gibt es eine Einstellung dafür



Wenn jemand, der angepisst ist, hier postet wirkt sich das auf die Hirne der ganzen Welt aus.

Denk mal drüber nach...


----------



## Manoroth (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kannst doch meine Beiträge ignorieren,auf Buffed gibt es eine Einstellung dafür
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt,es ist nur kurzzeitig da. Und es soll weder arrogant noch sonst was wirken. Aber bei dir scheint ja fast alles auf unverständnis zu treffen



ok du bist seltsam^^ scheint so als müsse es allen auch scheisse gehn wen du aus irgend nem grund mies drauf bist-.-


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ok du bist seltsam^^ scheint so als müsse es allen auch scheisse gehn wen du aus irgend nem grund mies drauf bist-.-


Wo steht das bitte sehr? Hab ich nirgends geschrieben. Nur weil es mir schlecht geht und ich trotzdem hier poste? Nein sicherlich nicht. Wenn dich meine laune nicht interessiert ignorier mich - denkste das interessiert mich? 
Also pass bitte auf was du für einen schwachsinn hier schreibst.


----------



## Spectrales (21. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ok du bist seltsam^^ scheint so als müsse es allen auch scheisse gehn wen du aus irgend nem grund mies drauf bist-.-



Wahrscheinlich aus dem selben Grund, wie sein Titel



Razyl schrieb:


> Wo steht das bitte sehr? Hab ich nirgends geschrieben. Nur weil es mir schlecht geht und ich trotzdem hier poste? Nein sicherlich nicht. Wenn dich meine laune nicht interessiert ignorier mich - denkste das interessiert mich?
> Also pass bitte auf was du für einen schwachsinn hier schreibst.



Kopf -> Tischplatte

Das Gehirn eines Starkpubertierenden


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Kopf -> Tischplatte
> 
> Das Gehirn eines Starkpubertierenden


Fuck off Spectrales - wer war gleich beleidigt und hat einen mod als "Zicke" abgestempelt nur weil er eine Schreibsperre bekommen hat? Also sei du mal ruhig


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Ach was seid doch wieder friedlich. Eure Rl-Probleme sind doch hier egal.
Wenn ihr die Wut an anderen Leute auslassen wollt, macht das dort wo ihr sie erhalten habt! Fertig.


----------



## Kronas (21. April 2009)

bin mal schlafen, gn


----------



## Spectrales (21. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bin mal schlafen, gn



Ich komm mit!


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

n8 Kronas


----------



## Manoroth (21. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ach was seid doch wieder friedlich. Eure Rl-Probleme sind doch hier egal.
> Wenn ihr die Wut an anderen Leute auslassen wollt, macht das dort wo ihr sie erhalten habt! Fertig.



/sign

aber razyl muss halt unbedingt beweisn das er n arsch is wens ihm net so jut geht^^


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> aber razyl muss halt unbedingt beweisn das er n arsch is wens ihm net so jut geht^^


Dafür geb ich keine "Abfüll" tipps mit Alkohol für ein 2. Date wie eine andere Person hier...


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Hast du dein Profil resetet oder so...?


----------



## Spectrales (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür geb ich keine "Abfüll" tipps mit Alkohol für ein 2. Date wie eine andere Person hier...



Er hats wenigstens nicht Ernst gemeint *grummelgrummel*


----------



## Manoroth (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür geb ich keine "Abfüll" tipps mit Alkohol für ein 2. Date wie eine andere Person hier...



das war mehr als scherz-.-


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hast du dein Profil resetet oder so...?


Das Profil wandert gleich zum Support dienst von buffed.de .
Ich spiele schon seit rund 3 Wochen mit den Gedanken hier aufzuhören mit den posten


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Wie zum Support? Ist es kaputt?


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie zum Support? Ist es kaputt?


Nein,ich lasse es löschen. Deswegen wird auch grad aufgeräumt o_O


----------



## Spectrales (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Profil wandert gleich zum Support dienst von buffed.de .
> Ich spiele schon seit rund 3 Wochen mit den Gedanken hier aufzuhören mit den posten



Wegen unseren Reaktionen?

Warum meinste reagieren einige hier angefressen auf deine Beiträge?


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Löschen? Wie du willst. Tschüss


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wegen unseren Reaktionen?
> 
> Warum meinste reagieren einige hier angefressen auf eine Beiträge?


Ich habe eben geschrieben - seit 3 wochen spiele ich mit den Gedanken. Weil ich keine lust mehr habe hier zu schreiben


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

So bin auch mal weg

lasst razyl in ruhe der ist cool 
@razyl mach dein titel, sig und pic wieder rein und viel glück bei deiner freundin und hör nicht auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (21. April 2009)

bye razyl
10.000 sachen geschrieben und dann auhhören

schade


----------



## Spectrales (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe eben geschrieben - seit 3 wochen spiele ich mit den Gedanken. Weil ich keine lust mehr habe hier zu schreiben



Ja, whatever.. Ist eh deine Entscheidung
Wenn du nicht grad schlecht drauf warst konnte man eh gut mit dir schreiben

Tschüss dann, in ner Woche kennt dich keiner mehr

Ich werde alle neuen Profile die hier reinkommen strengstens observieren! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





nemø schrieb:


> bye razyl
> 10.000 sachen geschrieben und dann auhhören
> 
> schade



Das Meiste ist wohl hier im Spam Thread entstanden..


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> So bin auch mal weg
> 
> lasst razyl in ruhe der ist cool
> @razyl mach dein titel, sig und pic wieder rein und viel glück bei deiner freundin und hör nicht auf
> ...


Nacht Mookuh.
Nein,ich lösche nur noch alles,sowie sämtliche GB einträge etc. und dann geht die Mail raus

@ Spec:
Denkst du es interessiert mich ob mich hier noch wer kennt? Die leute,mit denen ich hier am meisten zu tun gehabt habe,sind eh längst in meiner ICQ liste.


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nacht Mookuh.
> Nein,ich lösche nur noch alles,sowie sämtliche GB einträge etc. und dann geht die Mail raus



Führst du deinen Blog dann noch fort?


----------



## Spectrales (21. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Führst du deinen Blog dann noch fort?



Mann!
Er lässt den Account löschen!


----------



## Lillyan (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nacht Mookuh.
> Nein,ich lösche nur noch alles,sowie sämtliche GB einträge etc. und dann geht die Mail raus


*festkett und Schlüssel wegwerf*


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Führst du deinen Blog dann noch fort?


Den werd ich fortführen. Nur hier werde ich nicht mehr angemeldet sein
@ Spectrales: ich habe auf Wordpress meinen blog...
@ Lilly: o_O Was soll das?


----------



## Spectrales (21. April 2009)

Ach so


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Den werd ich fortführen. Nur hier werde ich nicht mehr angemeldet sein
> @ Spectrales: ich habe auf Wordpress meinen blog...
> @ Lilly: o_O Was soll das?



Ok.

Dann bye und viel Glück/Spass noch im RL


----------



## Lillyan (21. April 2009)

Antiban.... du kommst net weg *diabolisch lach*


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. April 2009)

/me durchschweißt die Kette mit einem Phaser und lässt Razyl frei


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Antiban.... du kommst net weg *diabolisch lach*


Und wieso wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. April 2009)

Vllt weile sie dein gespamme..äh deine Posts mag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wieso wenn ich fragen darf?


Weil ichs net will?


----------



## Spectrales (21. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Weil ichs net will?



Es ist aber sein Wunsch?


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Weil ichs net will?


Ja wieso? Ich kapiers nicht. Genauso wenig warum mookuh mich hier halten will


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Vielleicht haben sie dich ja gern. oO


----------



## Manoroth (21. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben sie dich ja gern. oO



aber nur wen er net gerade am rumzicken is^^


----------



## Spectrales (21. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aber nur wen er net gerade am rumzicken is^^



hast ja sooo Recht.. ^^

Ist der Obama schon weg?


----------



## Lillyan (21. April 2009)

Ich mag ihn halt auch wenn er zickt.


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> hast ja sooo Recht.. ^^
> 
> Ist der Obama schon weg?


19 Seiten voller Blogs zu löschen dauert...
@ Lilly:
Öhem das überrascht mich ein wenig o_O
Ich bin,und das halte ich auch von mir selbst,ein totales Arschl***. und das hast du ja damals selbst mitbekommen,mit der Sache mit Maladin...


----------



## Spectrales (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 19 Seiten voller Blogs zu löschen dauert...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich mag ihn halt auch wenn er zickt.



Streichelst du deine Katzen auch wenn sie fauchen?


----------



## Lillyan (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 19 Seiten voller Blogs zu löschen dauert...
> @ Lilly:
> Öhem das überrascht mich ein wenig o_O
> Ich bin,und das halte ich auch von mir selbst,ein totales Arschl***. und das hast du ja damals selbst mitbekommen,mit der Sache mit Maladin...


Ich hab nen komischen Menschengeschmack :>


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 19 Seiten voller Blogs zu löschen dauert...
> @ Lilly:
> Öhem das überrascht mich ein wenig o_O
> Ich bin,und das halte ich auch von mir selbst,ein totales Arschl***. und das hast du ja damals selbst mitbekommen,mit der Sache mit Maladin...


Mookuh und Lillyan mögen dich trotzdem. Also ist es doch fies, wenn du jetzt einfach abhaust.


----------



## Manoroth (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Lilly:
> Öhem das überrascht mich ein wenig o_O
> Ich bin,und das halte ich auch von mir selbst,ein totales Arschl***. und das hast du ja damals selbst mitbekommen,mit der Sache mit Maladin...



n arsch biste sicher net razyl hast halt deine macken^^ aber das ham wa alle

mich nervt nur n bisserl wenn du hier rumzickst wens dier ma net so jut geht^^


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich hab nen komischen Menschengeschmack :>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja stimmt,du tust auch Koom mögen^^
Trotzdem bleibt die Frage offen,was ich hier noch soll... ich hab glaube genug hier rumgespammt und das buffed Forum ist sicherlich "wertvoller" ohne mich

@ Mano:
Ich bin ein Arschl***. Das wird dir jeder aus meiner Klasse bestätigen - trotzdem mögen mich viele aus der Klasse. Warum auch immer...


----------



## Spectrales (21. April 2009)

Mookuh und Lilly können ja immer noch mit Razyl Kontakt halten..
So ists ja nicht



Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Arschl***. Das wird dir jeder aus meiner Klasse bestätigen - trotzdem mögen mich viele aus der Klasse. Warum auch immer...



Hehe, in meiner Klasse verstehen nur 3 leute meinen Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Also irgendwas muss ja deine Freundin zu dir gesagt haben, dass du plötzlich denkst du seist ein Arschl*** und das Forum ohne dich "wertvoller" wäre.
Schlaf noch eine Nacht oder mehrere Nächte darüber und rede mit deiner Freundin, dann ist wieder alles gut.
Und du kannst schön weiter mit uns spammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (21. April 2009)

Wenn du keinen Spaß mehr hier hast halte ich dich nicht (ich versteh ja selbst nicht, wie man jeden Abend stundenlang hier spammen kann *hüstel*). Finde es nur komisch, dass man gleich seinen ganzen Account löscht. Wenn dich in der Woche oder zwei oder in nem Monat mal wieder das Spamfieber packt? Oder du einfach mal mit irgendwem hier Kontakt aufnehmen willst? 

Wie gesagt, es ist deine Sache. Ich fänd es schade, auch wenn ich verstehe, wenn man nicht jeden abend hier postet.



> Ja stimmt,du tust auch Koom mögen^^


Pscht, ist doch geheim... der darf nicht gemocht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also irgendwas muss ja deine Freundin zu dir gesagt haben, dass du plötzlich denkst du seist ein Arschl*** und das Forum ohne dich "wertvoller" wäre.
> Schlaf noch eine Nacht oder mehrere Nächte darüber und rede mit deiner Freundin, dann ist wieder alles gut.
> Und du kannst schön weiter mit uns spammen.
> 
> ...


Meine freundin hat zu mir nichts gesagt... und darum gehts mir auch gar nicht. Ich weiß das schon seit dem ich in der 5. Klasse war... ich kann ein richtiges Ekelpaket sein.


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meine freundin hat zu mir nichts gesagt... und darum gehts mir auch gar nicht. Ich weiß das schon seit dem ich in der 5. Klasse war... ich kann ein richtiges Ekelpaket sein.


Das bist du nicht immer.


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn du keinen Spaß mehr hier hast halte ich dich nicht (ich versteh ja selbst nicht, wie man jeden Abend stundenlang hier spammen kann *hüstel*). Finde es nur komisch, dass man gleich seinen ganzen Account löscht. Wenn dich in der Woche oder zwei oder in nem Monat mal wieder das Spamfieber packt? Oder du einfach mal mit irgendwem hier Kontakt aufnehmen willst?
> 
> Wie gesagt, es ist deine Sache. Ich fänd es schade, auch wenn ich verstehe, wenn man nicht jeden abend hier postet.


Naja kontakt aufnehmen... mit den meisten bzw. mit den Leuten mit denen ich mich damals zum 1. mal hier "getroffen" habe steh ich sicherlich auch danach noch in Kontakt. Die sind in meiner ICQ liste... aber ok,ich überlege es mir... dauert mir eh nun zu lang alles noch zu löschen :/ 
Also erstmal Nacht... schlaft gut


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Gute Nacht Razyl


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. April 2009)

Nacht Razyl :>

btw, ich hab grad nen Laden in Augsburg gefunden der meine gewünschten Schuhe hat, muss also doch nicht nach London 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (21. April 2009)

Guten Abend, Leute

Mann, Mann... da hab ich ja wieder ein Drama verpasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und was ist jetzt?  Alle aus Trauer schlafen gegangen?


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Nö. Ich habe morgen keine Schule. Hrhrhr


----------



## BaNi0 (21. April 2009)

Guten Abend!

Und gute Nacht, wollte nur mal kurz vorbeischauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. April 2009)

Ich bin noch da, aber mich mag hier glaub ich eh keiner.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Ich mag dich... vielleicht. Magst du Metal?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. April 2009)

Unter anderem, wobei mein Geschmack eher in Richtung deutschen Punk geht


----------



## Birk (21. April 2009)

Punk, huh?  Ich kenne auch einige "Punks" persönlich.  Ich selbst bleibe aber dem Metal treu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Ja nicht fremdgehen!


----------



## Birk (21. April 2009)

Kommst du sonst mit deinen Freunden vorbei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Nein dann kommt Satan persönlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (21. April 2009)

Ach cool, den wollt ich ja schon immer mal kennen lernen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nimmt er dich mit oder fahrt ihr in getrennten Autos? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. April 2009)

Hilfe, ich hab grad festgestellt das Lilly nicht nur ein spammender Mod ist sondern auch noch Sims spielt. :>


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Er portet dich zu ihm.


----------



## Birk (21. April 2009)

Wofür wurde Tabuno jetzt eigentlich gebannt?  War es wegen der Umgehung des Filters oder hat er was anderes verbrochen?  Wenn ja, was?



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hilfe, ich hab grad festgestellt das Lilly nicht nur ein spammender Mod ist sondern auch noch Sims spielt. :>



Lilly spammt doch nicht oO  Spam sieht anders aus (lies dir einfach mal den Nachtschwärmer durch :>)
Und was ist an Sims schlimm?


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2009)

Ich glaube wegen dem Filter.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Lilly spammt doch nicht oO  Spam sieht anders aus (lies dir einfach mal den Nachtschwärmer durch :>)
> Und was ist an Sims schlimm?



Wenn man ne Mutter hat die einem alle 10 Minuten irgendwas bei Sims zeigen will schädigt sowas :>


----------



## Birk (21. April 2009)

Wie jetzt?  Ist Lilly deine Mutter.. oder was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. April 2009)

Neee, aber mein Mutter zockt Sims, und sowas hinterlässt schwere psychische Schäden.


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Ab zum "Nervendoktor", der in dem gelben Haus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich fänds gut, wenn meine Mutter am PC spielen würde.  (Natürlich NICHT an meinem, sondern wenn dann an einem eigenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Dann würde sie vielleicht auch mal mehr verstehen von dem Zeug, dass ich den ganzen Tag so daherrede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. April 2009)

Das tolle ich ja meine Mutter bezeichnet mich als süchtig, hockt aber selber jeden Abend ca 3h vor der Kiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

3h... das geht doch


Naja, ich geh dann mal wieder WoW zocken, hier ist eh nicht mehr viel los.  Bis heute 21 Uhr dann *wink*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. April 2009)

Na gut, dann hau ich mich aufs Ohr, nachti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 200 Posts *göööhl*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Oh jetzt sind plötzlich alle weg.


----------



## Zonalar (22. April 2009)

Hallo leute... na? schon alle weg? habt ihr was, worüber wir reden können? Mir is langweilig und ins bett will ich ned... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. April 2009)

schweige dämon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich kuk mir nu ma jet li film an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und geh dann pennen ^^


----------



## Zonalar (22. April 2009)

haste wieder getrunken? oder ist deine Rechtschreibung gewollt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Da sind nicht viele Rechtschreibefehler, ich würde einfach sagen er ist zu faul/müde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin jetzt auch mal weg. Gn8


----------



## jeef (22. April 2009)

mir is so langweilig ;(
und ich bin net müde es stinkt so jeden abend das selbe scheiss schichtarbeit -.-


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Dank Lillyan bleibe ich doch. Sollte jemand damit Probleme haben,beschwert euch bei Lilly und nicht bei mir =)


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dank Lillyan bleibe ich doch. Sollte jemand damit Probleme haben,beschwert euch bei Lilly und nicht bei mir =)



Öhh.. wtf?



Razyl schrieb:


> Dank Lillyan bleibe ich doch.



Wolltest du gestern nicht selber aufhören?


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wolltest du gestern nicht selber aufhören?



Wenn ich seinen Beitrag richtig gelesen habe, wollte er das, doch Lilly hat ihn überzeugt zu bleiben.

Abend und so


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wenn ich seinen Beitrag richtig gelesen habe, wollte er das, und Lilly hat ihn überzeugt zu bleiben.
> 
> Abend und so



Hmm.. Da war ich wohl schon weg

Hi und so

Irgendwie bin ich enttäuscht.. hab aber nix gegen Razyl.. Komisch

Afk Anime kucken


----------



## Kronas (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dank Lillyan bleibe ich doch. Sollte jemand damit Probleme haben,beschwert euch bei Lilly und nicht bei mir =)


danke lilly, ohne razyl isses so still 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> danke lilly, ohne razyl isses so still
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau.  Ein Hoch auf Lilly!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Genau.  Ein Hoch auf Lilly !


hipp hipp hurraaa


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

*auf Lilly anstoss* Prost!


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Öhh.. wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> Wolltest du gestern nicht selber aufhören?


Wieso zitierst du mich gleich 2mal? Und ja wollte ich,aber Lillyan hat mich überredet 



Spectrales schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich enttäuscht.. hab aber nix gegen Razyl.. Komisch


Du bist enttäuscht hast aber nichts gegen mich? ahja... passt ja perfekt zusammen


----------



## Kronas (22. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> *auf Lilly anstoss* Prost!


*glas heb und anstoß*


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Wo steckt Benji?  Wir könnten CapriSonne gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Alkohol ist leider schon wieder alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist enttäuscht hast aber nichts gegen mich? ahja... passt ja perfekt zusammen



Mach dir nichts drauß, dafür liebt dich der Rest der Nachtschwärmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Hoppla, Doppelpost.. ich dachte da hat jemand was dazwischen gepostet.. vergebt mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Ich hab nur Fanta. oO


----------



## Kronas (22. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts drauß, dafür liebt dich der Rest der Nachtschwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein wir lieben lilly
razyl ist das nebenprodukt davon^^


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts drauß, dafür liebt dich der Rest der Nachtschwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke =)


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tstststs. Das ist kein Grund Einwortposts zu machen. (Smilies gelten nicht als Wörter.)


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nein wir lieben lilly
> razyl ist das nebenprodukt davon^^



oO  Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass wir beide lieben?  Ich stemple Razyl nicht als Nebenprodukt ab!


----------



## Kronas (22. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Tstststs. Das ist kein Grund Einwortposts zu machen. (Smilies gelten nicht als Wörter.)


bei razyl drückt lilly noch ein auge zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Dann rufe ich einen anderen Mod.


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Tstststs. Das ist kein Grund Einwortposts zu machen. (Smilies gelten nicht als Wörter.)





> Einwort-Posts sind erlaubt, wenn sie zur Diskussion beitragen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:  Schnappszahlpost  999!


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann rufe ich einen anderen Mod.


Tus doch o_O Ob ich da nun ne Schreibsperre würde mich nicht stören.

@ Kronas:
ICh bin kein nebenprodukt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist dann ein 0-Wortpost. Du wirst gebannt! /report       not!


Markiert mal den ganzen Post um die geheime Nachricht zu entschlüsseln.


----------



## Kronas (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tus doch o_O Ob ich da nun ne Schreibsperre würde mich nicht stören.
> 
> @ Kronas:
> ICh bin kein nebenprodukt
> ...


dann bist du eben ein positiver nebeneffekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (22. April 2009)

Nabend, endlich is mein druide 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was macht ihr grad?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. April 2009)

Abend, der Tag ist irgendwie toll aber auch scheiße :>


----------



## Kronas (22. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist dann ein 0-Wortpost. Du wirst gebannt! /report       not!


look @ edit


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist dann ein 0-Wortpost. Du wirst gebannt! /report



Nein ist es nicht, ich hab das Zitat selbst geschrieben, ich wollte nur verdeutlichen, dass es ein Zitat ist.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> look @ edit


Edits zählen auch nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (22. April 2009)

hi ALL!

hab mal jemand mit gebracht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> hi ALL!
> 
> hab mal jemand mit gebracht...
> 
> ...



Die Tür ist da drüben.


----------



## Kronas (22. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> hi ALL!
> 
> hab mal jemand mit gebracht...
> 
> ...


der sieht aus wie bill ohne 2 tuben haargeel + verschwitzt


----------



## Lillyan (22. April 2009)

Wie oft muss ichs eigentlich noch schreiben? 1-Wort-Posts sind okay, solang es sich dabei um einen sinnvollen Beitrag handelt (beispielsweise eine Antwort auf eine Frage) und sie nicht gehäuft auftreten.

Nabend auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> hi ALL!
> 
> hab mal jemand mit gebracht...
> 
> ...


WER IST DAS? o_O

@ Lilly:
Guten abend meine Unterdrückerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie oft muss ichs eigentlich noch schreiben? 1-Wort-Posts sind okay, solang es sich dabei um einen sinnvollen Beitrag handelt (beispielsweise eine Antwort auf eine Frage) und sie nicht gehäuft auftreten.
> 
> Nabend auch
> 
> ...


abend lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Man kann das Bild auch mit Adblock blocken. Haha!


----------



## Kronas (22. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man kann das Bild auch mit Adblock blocken. Haha!


du bist ja heute ganz toll drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie oft muss ichs eigentlich noch schreiben? 1-Wort-Posts sind okay, solang es sich dabei um einen sinnvollen Beitrag handelt (beispielsweise eine Antwort auf eine Frage) und sie nicht gehäuft auftreten.



nAbend Lilly, oh große Göttin

Ich habe mit meinem Zitat bereits versucht, es ihm zu erklären. Aber er hat es sowieso nur als Witz gemeint, diese Form von versteckten Humor entgeht mir nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man kann das Bild auch mit Adblock blocken. Haha!


Opera braucht nichtmal ein Extra Addon dazu ha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WER IST DAS? o_O
> 
> @ Lilly:
> Guten abend meine Unterdrückerin
> ...


das ist der dominik münch und sein traum ist es, superstar zu werden.

razyl pack dein eindes ava wieder aus, das hallo kitty oder wie man die schreibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur weil es hier keiner mag... -.-


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du bist ja heute ganz toll drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin immer gut/toll drauf.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Opera braucht nichtmal ein Extra Addon dazu ha!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weils einfach keine Bilder anzeigt bzw. zu langsam läd?


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Weils einfach keine Bilder anzeigt bzw. zu langsam läd?


Nö,Opera lädt sehr schnell.
Aber opera hat das nette Feature das man einfach rechtsklickt und dort INhalt blockieren drückt und schon kann man jedes Bild auswählen was man blocken will (Wenn Bilder die gleiche URL haben und mehrfach auftreten werden sofort alle geblockt) =)


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> das ist der dominik münch und sein traum ist es, superstar zu werden.



Hättest du Dominik im Bilderschlacht-Thread gepostet, hätte ich hiermit geantwortet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2009)

Razyl, war ja nicht pöse gemeint in dem Post vorhin

Ist wohl natürlich, enttäuscht zu sein, wenn jemand etwas nicht durchzieht.

Wb, obwohl die nie weg warst :>



Hat mir eine Freundin grad geschickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Razyl: Hast du den Hintergrund vom Bild oben nicht erkannt?


----------



## Anduris (22. April 2009)

warum wollt ihr bilder blocken? :O


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. April 2009)

Gibts bei FF auch... das ist nichts besonderes und braucht auch kein Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> warum wollt ihr bilder blocken? :O


Weil sie nicht gut aussehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hat mir eine Freundin grad geschickt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bahh eine gewisse buffed nutzerin namens larmina müllt mich mit diesem lied zu <.<


----------



## Anduris (22. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil sie nicht gut aussehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aha, dann guck ich sie mir nicht an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oO


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hat mir eine Freundin grad geschickt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


irgendwie lustig und knuffig 



Anduris schrieb:


> warum wollt ihr bilder blocken? :O


Weil sie einfach nur stören? Besonders so ein mist wie DSDS... mit Bohlen den Volltrottel


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> warum wollt ihr bilder blocken? :O



Weil sie es können, und ihre "Macht" demonstrieren wollen.  Das ist ein ganz normales, menschliches Verhalten.


----------



## Anduris (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> irgendwie lustig und knuffig
> 
> 
> Weil sie einfach nur stören? Besonders so ein mist wie DSDS... mit Bohlen den Volltrottel


ich wollte euch ja damit ärgern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. April 2009)

Moin Memmen.


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Moin Memmen.


Moin Tüte -wie gehts?


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> mit Bohlen den Volltrottel



Ey, Bohlen ist cool ^^

Fand seine fiesen Kommentare eigentlich immer super. Lad dir mal seinen podcast runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Moin Memmen.



Pah, und das von einer Milchtüte!

Btw, hast mich auch Death Note gebracht.. Ziemlich geile Story

Edit: Mann seid ihr lahm :s


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

moin tanzende Milchtüte, die Shinigami werden will


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ey, Bohlen ist cool ^^
> 
> Fand seine fiesen Kommentare eigentlich immer super. Lad dir *mal seinen podcast* runter
> 
> ...


Der hat einen eigenen Podcast? Oh fu** wer lädt sich denn den runter?


----------



## Anduris (22. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ey, Bohlen ist cool ^^
> 
> Fand seine fiesen Kommentare eigentlich immer super. Lad dir mal seinen podcast runter
> 
> ...


find ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Moin Tüte -wie gehts?


Wegen unserem tollen Schulsystem hab ich heute nen langen Test _polnisch/geschichte/kunst_ geschrieben,morgen ist _mathe/bio/chem/physik_ dran unf freitag darf ich dann nochmal _englisch_ schreiben,aus allen bekommt man Punkte und die entscheiden,auf welche weiterführenden Schulen ich kann...ich nehms gelassen :>


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der hat einen eigenen Podcast? Oh fu** *wer* lädt sich denn den runter?



Er. Wie aus seinem Beitrag zu entnehmen ist.
Und sicher viele andere auch. Aber ich zähle mich selbst nicht dazu.


----------



## Anduris (22. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Er. Wie aus seinem Beitrag zu entnehmen ist.
> Und sicher viele andere auch. Aber ich zähle mich selbst nicht dazu.


wer?


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> wer?



Guck doch mal, wen er zitiert hat, dann weißt du, wen ich meine.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Oh man ich muss auf Freitag noch 2 Theaterszenen auswendig lernen.


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der hat einen eigenen Podcast? Oh fu** wer lädt sich denn den runter?



Nee, ist echt witzig

Er redet halt über seine damalige Frau Verona und über ziemlichen Quatsch auf seine witzige Art halt.
Ich find seinen Humor super klasse, hab ungefähr den Selben.
Andere finden seine Spässe grenzwertig


----------



## chopi (22. April 2009)

Freut mich zu hören,dass Leute dank mir DN gucken,man tut gerne etwas gutes für die Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Freut mich zu hören,dass Leute dank mir DN gucken,man tut gerne etwas gutes für die Menschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss nur noch meine ganze Klasse dazu bringen das zu kucken, dann kann ich mit so nem Death Book aufkreuzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Eine sprechende Milchtüte. Trinkt sie!


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oh man ich muss auf Freitag noch 2 Theaterszenen auswendig lernen.


Du Armer!  Viel Erfolg, mögest du es nicht versauen am Freitag!



chopi schrieb:


> Freut mich zu hören,dass Leute dank mir DN gucken,man tut gerne etwas gutes für die Menschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hast du gut gemacht,  tanzende Milchtüte, die Shinigami werden will


----------



## chopi (22. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Eine sprechende Milchtüte. Trinkt sie!


Wag es ja nicht,ich hab mein Notizbuch dabei 
*"Peter lustig" reinschreib*


----------



## mookuh (22. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Eine sprechende Milchtüte. Trinkt sie!



Du hast was gegen sprechende Tiere und Dinge des täglichen Gebrauchs...


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2009)

Chopi, wenn du schon da bist.. kannst mir erklären wie ich eine Animation mach und wie ich sie dann als Avatar reinbekomme?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Eine sprechende Milchtüte. Trinkt sie!


Die ist mittlerweile verdorben... trink sie lieber nicht


----------



## chopi (22. April 2009)

Ich bin geschüttelt,nicht gerührt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spectrales schrieb:


> Chopi, wenn du schon da bist.. kannst mir erklären wie ich eine Animation mach und wie ich sie dann als Avatar reinbekomme? wacko.gif


Hast du Ps? Fals nicht,gib mir am besten das Material per pm und erklär,was du haben möchtest...


----------



## Anduris (22. April 2009)

hi kuh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du Armer!  Viel Erfolg, mögest du es nicht versauen am Freitag!


Danke. Ist sowieso noch keine Probe oder so. Haben jetzt erst mit dem Abschlusstheater begonnen.


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die ist mittlerweile verdorben... trink sie lieber nicht



Nice.. Zweideutig.. Gut gemacht mein Sohn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spectrales schrieb:


> Chopi, wenn du schon da bist.. kannst mir erklären wie ich eine Animation mach und wie ich sie dann als Avatar reinbekomme?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Nice.. Zweideutig.. Gut gemacht *mein Sohn*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhem dein Sohn? Seien wir mal ehrlich,wollen wir wirklich verwandt sein?


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Nice.. Zweideutig.. Gut gemacht mein Sohn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich sehe da keine Zweideutigkeit.. und ich sehe das normal überall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die ist mittlerweile verdorben... trink sie lieber nicht


dann würde sie aber so aussehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem dein Sohn? Seien wir mal ehrlich,wollen wir wirklich verwandt sein?



Gefällt dir Schüler besser?



Kronas schrieb:


> dann würde sie aber so aussehen
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL wo hast denn das her!


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Gefällt dir Schüler besser?


Ich bin auch nicht dein Schüler o_O

@ Kronas:
Sie ist innerlich verdorben...


----------



## chopi (22. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keine Zweideutigkeit.. und ich sehe das normal überall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1. Ich bin verdorben,dunkle Seite der Macht,kekse unso.
2.Milch...ist alt...ist verdorben.
y know?



Kronas schrieb:


> dann würde sie aber so aussehen



WHAT THE HOLY FUCK
____________________
Spectrales,ich hab dir schon geantwortet...


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Chopi, wenn du schon da bist.. kannst mir erklären wie ich eine Animation mach und wie ich sie dann als Avatar reinbekomme?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ich seine Beiträge richtig gelesen habe, hat er sie nicht selbst gemacht, sondern im Internet gefunden.


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2009)

> Chopi, wenn du schon da bist.. kannst mir erklären wie ich eine Animation mach und wie ich sie dann als Avatar reinbekomme?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



!!!



chopi schrieb:


> Spectrales,ich hab dir schon geantwortet...



ololol


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wenn ich seine Beiträge richtig gelesen habe, hat er sie nicht selbst gemacht, sondern im Internet gefunden.


Er hat, aber schon mehrere Animationen gemacht.


----------



## Kronas (22. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> !!!


3 satzzeichen post omfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja einfach zombiemilk bei google bilder eingeben da haste welche davon^^


----------



## Anduris (22. April 2009)

ich trink lieber die milch von mookuh.


----------



## Kronas (22. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> ich trink lieber die milch von mookuh.


...welcher grade im bg seinen kumpel heilt^^


----------



## chopi (22. April 2009)

Und damit es der letzte Sack Spectrales auch merkt:


chopi schrieb:


> Hast du Ps? Fals nicht,gib mir am besten das Material per pm und erklär,was du haben möchtest...


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> ich trink lieber die milch von mookuh.


Hmm frische Milch =)



Kronas schrieb:


> ...welcher grade im bg seinen kumpel heilt^^


Und er heilt nicht dich? Wie unfair von ihn


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> ich trink lieber die milch von mookuh.



Zweideutig! o_O


Kronas... wie kommst du bitte auf die Idee nach Zombiemilk zu googeln?  Ernsthaft..


----------



## Anduris (22. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ...welcher grade im bg seinen kumpel heilt^^


cool. 
soll mich auch mal heilen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und er heilt nicht dich? Wie unfair von ihn


bin net auf seinem server
hat er mir bei skype erzählt^^


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bin net auf seinem server
> hat er mir bei skype erzählt^^


Spielt Mookuh eigentlich einen Tauren? o_O


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bin net auf seinem server
> hat er mir bei skype erzählt^^



Er erzählt dir also in Skype, dass er seinen Kumpel heilt im BG?  

Soll ich dir auch was sagen?  Ich töte NPCs in Raids o_O


----------



## Anduris (22. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Zweideutig! o_O
> 
> 
> Kronas... wie kommst du bitte auf die Idee nach Zombiemilk zu googeln?  Ernsthaft..


daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LOL!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spielt Mookuh eigentlich einen Tauren? o_O


er spielt ne taurin


----------



## Kronas (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spielt Mookuh eigentlich einen Tauren? o_O


jaa^^



Birk schrieb:


> Kronas... wie kommst du bitte auf die Idee nach Zombiemilk zu googeln?  Ernsthaft..


kannt ich schon vorher, habs dann eben gesucht^^


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Chopi, die Domain chopi.de kann man kaufen. Das musst du unbedingt tun!


----------



## Kronas (22. April 2009)

bin ma off


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> er spielt ne taurin





Kronas schrieb:


> jaa^^


Kann er uns da demnächst mal ein Paar Gläser voller Milch mitbringen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Chopi, die Domain chopi.de kann man kaufen. Das musst du unbedingt tun!


Schenkste sie mir?

Btw. "love etc." ist ein nettes Lied!


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bin ma off



Gn8 Kronas


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Schenkste sie mir?


Nein mach ich nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann er uns da demnächst mal ein Paar Gläser voller Milch mitbringen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich trink nichts, was du einem aus buffed hier abzapfst...


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich trink nichts, was du einem aus buffed hier abzapfst...


Wieso? Milch tut gut =) 
Und Mookuh kann man ja wohl hoffentlich vertrauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2009)

Bin auch mal off.. Hab gestern zu lang gemacht


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Ich darf an dieser Stelle nochmal daran erinnern, dass es sehr zweideutig ist, wenn man bei einer männlichen Person von "Milch abzapfen" redet. oO



Gn8 Specci


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich darf an dieser Stelle nochmal daran erinnern, dass es sehr zweideutig ist, wenn man bei einer männlichen Person von "Milch anzapfen" redet. oO


Aber kühe geben nun mal Trinkmilch ab!


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Bin auch mal off.. Hab gestern zu lang gemacht


Gute Nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich darf an dieser Stelle nochmal daran erinnern, dass es sehr zweideutig ist, wenn man bei einer männlichen Person von "Milch anzapfen" redet. oO


ich darf an dieser stelle bemerken, dass das wohl gewollt ist(zumindest bei mir :S). und egtl ist es ja abzapfen.


----------



## Zonalar (22. April 2009)

hallo meine feuchtfröhlichen Mitspieler^^ Ich will auch mitposten^^habt ihr nen tolles Thema?


----------



## chopi (22. April 2009)

Na,ihr seid mir aber auch tolle Nachtschwärmer o.0


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hallo meine feuchtfröhlichen Mitspieler^^ Ich will auch mitposten^^habt ihr nen tolles Thema?


Ich bin nicht feucht aber frhöhlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (22. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich darf an dieser Stelle nochmal daran erinnern, dass es sehr zweideutig ist, wenn man bei einer männlichen Person von "Milch anzapfen" redet. oO
> 
> 
> 
> Gn8 Specci


falls du das überlesen hast, ich habe von einer Kuh geredet.


----------



## chopi (22. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hallo meine feuchtfröhlichen Mitspieler^^ Ich will auch mitposten^^habt ihr nen tolles Thema?


vielzuviele "^^"'s...


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. April 2009)

alcopop total bekloppt ich wank nach links, ich wank nach rechts, vor zurück und dann kurz stop...
wir gehen ab und tanzen wie penner, wir sehen alles doppelt so wie richtige männer... ich könnte mir das stundenlang anhören lawl


----------



## Zonalar (22. April 2009)

Na und?^^ich mag diese ^^'s. Die sind toll^^
Ich kann auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 benutzen^^oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder xD oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Guten Abend, Bruder Benji

Du hast gefehlt!   Das aktuelle Thema ist - Milch abzapfen bei männlichen Kühen!


----------



## Zonalar (22. April 2009)

... solche Milch trinke ich nicht. 

Na Birk? Deine heutige  tägliche Beichte hinter dir? *g*


----------



## Anduris (22. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Guten Abend, Bruder Benji
> 
> Du hast gefehlt!   Das aktuelle Thema ist - Milch abzapfen bei männlichen Kühen!


naja, nicht so ganz.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na Birk? Deine heutige  tägliche Beichte hinter dir? *g*


er würde beichten, wenn er ein gewissen hätte, das ihn an seine schandtaten erinnert *g*


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na Birk? Deine heutige  tägliche Beichte hinter dir? *g*




Ich war schon lange nicht mehr beichten.  Aber ich hab die Netiquette gelesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Mein gewissen hab ich verkauft. Satan hatten gutes Angebot dagelassen.


----------



## Zonalar (22. April 2009)

@Birk: Ui O.O Gratz! Haste gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab ein Forum von und für Christen gefunden. Wie geil is dass den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber dass interresiert hier ja keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Ich mag Satan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Forum von Asfaloth?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ui O.O Gratz! Haste gut gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Skatero schrieb:


> Ich mag Satan.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


is mir grads auch zuerst in den sinn gekommen


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich mag Satan.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genau daran hab ich auch gedacht...


----------



## Zonalar (22. April 2009)

darum hab ich meine beitrag editiert^^


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Gib doch mal den Link zum Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gib doch mal den Link zum Forum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau, zeig uns den Weg, Bruder Benji


----------



## chopi (22. April 2009)

Übrigens...


----------



## Zonalar (22. April 2009)

Übrigens. Razyl, dein Avatar ist nicht schlecht. Aber es strahlt keine Einzigartigkeit aus. Nicht so wie dein letzter^^


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Übrigens...


Wir wissens chopi... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Lied ist net schlecht


Benji9 schrieb:


> Übrigens. Razyl, dein Avatar ist nicht schlecht. Aber es strahlt keine Einzigartigkeit aus. Nicht so wie dein letzter^^


Er soll auch nicht einzigartig sein o_O


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Übrigens. Razyl, dein Avatar ist nicht schlecht. Aber es strahlt keine Einzigartigkeit aus. Nicht so wie dein letzter^^



So ist das Leben.  Jeder verliert seine Einzigartigkeit früher oder später.  Spätestens im Tod sind wir alle gleich.


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> So ist das Leben.  Jeder verliert seine Einzigartigkeit früher oder später.  Spätestens im Tod sind wir alle gleich.


/sign

Und nun gute nacht,morgen nen vortrag auf französisch halten ich könnt kotzen >< Zum Glück letzte Note im schuljahr


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Zum Glück letzte Note im schuljahr


O_o
wir schreiben noch massig zeug >.<


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

gn8 Razyl


*in der Hoffnung, dass Lilly noch anwesend ist*  In welches Forum soll ich selbst erfundene Geschichten reinposten?


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Birk, drück mal auf Buffed-Foren und dann auf RPG-Forum. Da kannst du deine Geschichte posten.


----------



## Anduris (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Und nun gute nacht,morgen nen vortrag auf französisch halten ich könnt kotzen >< Zum Glück letzte Note im schuljahr


viel glück, hatte heute Deutschprüfung und am Freitag Englisch...
und gn8. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Birk, drück mal auf Buffed-Foren und dann auf RPG-Forum. Da kannst du deine Geschichte posten.



Es ist eigentlich keine RP-Geschichte...   es ist eine ganz normale Geschichte...


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich keine RP-Geschichte...   es ist eine ganz normale Geschichte...


wenn du denkst, dass es da nicht reinpasst, ist es wohl nur noch für den blog geeignet


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Wie eine normale Geschichte... Um was geht es da?


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> O_o
> wir schreiben noch massig zeug >.<


Letzte Note im Schuljahr im Fach Französisch
Naja mathe auch nichts mehr,Physik? nichts mehr,Astro nichts mehr,Englisch nur noch 1 Vokabel lk, Wirtschaft nichts mehr,Deutsch nichts mehr,Musik nur noch 1 lk+ 1 LiedLK,Kunst noch 1-2 Zeichnungen, und beim Rest ist fast auch keine Arbeit mehr in sicht =)


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie eine normale Geschichte... Um was geht es da?



Es ist eine mehrteilige Geschichte...  Den ersten Teil hab ich auch schon als Blog veröffentlicht.. aber da liest es doch keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Letzte Note im Schuljahr im Fach Französisch
> Naja mathe auch nichts mehr,Physik? nichts mehr,Astro nichts mehr,Englisch nur noch 1 Vokabel lk, Wirtschaft nichts mehr,Deutsch nichts mehr,Musik nur noch 1 lk+ 1 LiedLK,Kunst noch 1-2 Zeichnungen, und beim Rest ist fast auch keine Arbeit mehr in sicht =)


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja, dann wünsche ich dir morgen viel glück und noch eine gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*brille ein taschentuch reich*
Danke dir,ich wünsche dir auch eine gute nacht =)
Boah noch 4 WOchen und die Prüfungen los und es gibt nichtmal zwischen den Prüfungen nen tag frei =/


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Ähm.. was ist denn jetzt passiert?  Warum schreibt keiner mehr was?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. April 2009)

re, fast level 50 mit meinem HM, juhu.


----------



## Zonalar (22. April 2009)

Ich spiel Warcraft 3, bzw. guck anderen zu =) Und lagg sie tot, weil ich hier rumschreibe xD


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich spiel Warcraft 3, bzw. guck anderen zu =) Und lagg sie tot, weil ich hier rumschreibe xD



Zugucken ist doch langweilig... gib ihnen selber was auf die Mütze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaNi0 (22. April 2009)

Guten Abend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. April 2009)

Guten abend Herr Chemiker


----------



## BaNi0 (22. April 2009)

Das wird mir hier wohl noch länger anhängen, oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (22. April 2009)

wer bistn du?


----------



## BaNi0 (22. April 2009)

Bin noch neu hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(wie man auch am Datum sehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Aso du bist neu hier.
Dann geb ich dir einen guten Tipp:"Nimm dich vor Benji9 in Acht. Der missioniert hier."

@ F4cility: Das ging in die Hose. Der Filter hat dich schon ausgeschaltet. Wer hat hier etwas von langeweile gesagt?


----------



## BaNi0 (22. April 2009)

Wofür missioniert der denn?

Werde auf jeden Fall vorsichtig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Der postet hier immer Bibelabschnitte.


----------



## Anduris (22. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Bin noch neu hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hi du.


----------



## BaNi0 (22. April 2009)

Ui, ein "Punker-Yoshi" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und danke fürs Willkommen heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. April 2009)

F4cility schrieb:


> neu hier und schon langeweile?? dann duellier mich in der virtuellen arena!!
> 
> http://f4ci-pwnz-you.Wegen-massiver-Spammerei-gefiltert !! may force be with you - always





chopi schrieb:


> Ein wildes Kiddy erscheint.
> LOS,Lillyan!
> 
> *dein pokemon gewinnt-sound*


----------



## Zonalar (22. April 2009)

Ach nee^^ich bin doch ganz lieb^^und dass ich immer* bibelversabschnitte reinschreibe, stimmt doch gar ned. hab ich mal an nem Abend gemacht. Würd ich das immer tun, könnte ich nicht mehr in die Schule gehn, da mir die zeit fehlen würde. Und wie ihr alle wisst, die Bibel hat viele Seiten... 

aber darum bin ich nicht hier: Reden wir übers Wetter^^


----------



## chopi (22. April 2009)

Wenn ich schon zitiert werde,dann kann ich auch ein Moin an die beiden "neuen" loslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaNi0 (22. April 2009)

Oh, Wetter, was ein tolles Theam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also hier ists grad dunkel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (<- den Smiley würd ich am liebesten immer posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> (<- den Smiley würd ich am liebesten immer posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann machs doch.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. April 2009)

Bei mir ist es auch grad dunkel :>


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Bei mir ist es immer dunkel.  Vorhänge ftw


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. April 2009)

Kellerkind ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Eigentlich wohn ich ja im 1. Stock


----------



## Zonalar (22. April 2009)

Bei uns ist es dunkel. Und bewölkt^^


----------



## Lillyan (22. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-mVcS4TYhM *gute Laune verbreit*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. April 2009)

Sowas bringt mir eher Kopfschmerzen :>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1zZ13LbyI0    <--- gute Musik


----------



## Anduris (23. April 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Sowas bringt mir eher Kopfschmerzen :>
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1zZ13LbyI0    <--- gute Musik


omg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da find ich das andere besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute Musik!

aber das wirklich: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdXwWjcCJ_4...feature=related


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. April 2009)

Pfff, willst doch nur bei Lilly schleimen :'(


----------



## Lillyan (23. April 2009)

*knurr*


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Omfg ABBA


----------



## Anduris (23. April 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Pfff, willst doch nur bei Lilly schleimen :'(


nicht wirklich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mein link geändert... nur so. xD hab doch noch ein besseres lied von bud spencer und terence hill gefunden, das iwie gute laune macht.^^


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *knurr*



Ganz ruhig.  *streichel*   Es wird alles gut


Kann mir jetzt eig einer sagen, ich welches Forum meine Geschichte passt? o_O


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Äh.. okay dann kommt meins..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTtfV3SgEn4

Live-Aufnahme von MTV, ich mein das erste Lied


[Gute Nacht - Take 2!]

Gute Nacht, Leute!

[Super..hamwa im Kasten]



Birk schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig.  *streichel*   Es wird alles gut



Knurrende Katzen streicheln.. Hab 3 schöne Kratzer am rechten Unterarm


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. April 2009)

*Lilly streichel und Sheba hinstell*
Da haste liebes Miezekätzchen.


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Knurrende Katzen streicheln.. Hab 3 schöne Kratzer am rechten Unterarm


Katzen tun mir nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> *Lilly streichel und Sheba hinstell*


wtf Sheba ist Billigfutter! Schäm dich!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. April 2009)

Wenn ich jetzt schreib, jeder wie ers verdient, wird Lilly bestimmt sauer, darum ich schreib lieber nix.


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Du hast es aber schon geschrieben!   Außerdem verdient Lilly nur das beste Luxusfutter!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. April 2009)

Das passiert mit pösen Katzenmods. :>


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

WTF?!  Pass lieber auf, dass das nicht mit dir passiert o_O



Ich verweise nochmal freundlich auf meine Frage, in welches Forum meine Geschichte gehört! :>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. April 2009)

Ich würd mal sagen ins RPG Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Ne.. das ist ja keine RP-Geschichte...


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Guckt euch die Geschichte am besten mal an.. dann könnt ihr vielleicht besser urteilen 

http://my.buffed.de/user/427746/blog/view/1971832272


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. April 2009)

Passt trotzdem am ehesten ins RPG Forum, sagt ja keiner das da immer nur Gesichten von warmen Palas stehen müssen die ihren Liebhaber vom bösen Drachen retten. :>


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Am meisten würd mich interessieren, was Lilly dazu sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Wo gehört das hin, oh große Katzengöttin?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. April 2009)

Die steckt grad noch im Mixer fest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Dann stell den Mixer ab sonst komm ich vorbei o_O


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. April 2009)

*abstell*

Kannst dich derweil ja mit meiner Katze unterhalten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> *abstell*
> 
> Kannst dich derweil ja mit meiner Katze unterhalten:
> 
> ...



Deine Katze sieht haargenau so aus, wie eine meiner beiden! o_O  Ok, deine ist ein bisschen dünner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich will trotzdem nicht mit ihr reden, ich rede nur mit Gottkatzen!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. April 2009)

Meine Katze ist immer einmal mehr Gott wie Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin dann pennen, bis heute Abend.


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

gn8 Besitzer vom Clon einer meiner Katzen


----------



## Lillyan (23. April 2009)

Boah, quält mich doch um die Uhrzeit nicht mit so langen Texten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich les es morgen.


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2009)

Ich hab 3 Katzen zuhause^^und alle sind an sich Grundverschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: DAS ist Music! Ich liebe den Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Fail @ Video posten.

Ich hab 2 Katzen, eine sieht so aus wie die von humpel, eine ist fuchsfarben


Edit: Wenns jemand interessiert.. ich hab eine kleine Geschichte geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ed und die Apokalypse


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Griass Eich Buam!
Hobts a scheen Tog g'hobt?

A geeh.. Bisserl zu früah


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2009)

Abend blablub und so weiter...


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

nAbend Leute


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2009)

spec hör auf damit


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

I frei mi scho auf den schülerstreik muagen



Kronas schrieb:


> spec hör auf damit




Wos? Mia is longweilig!


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> I frei mi scho auf den schülerstreik muagen


Der ja doch nichts bringt.... lalala


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der ja doch nichts bringt.... lalala



Na und?

9:00 -> Mit Kumpels was Trinken
10:00 -> Vor dem Palarment Stimmung machen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schulministerin hat übrigens schon 2 freie tage zurück erstattet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Na und?
> 
> 9:00 -> Mit Kumpels was Trinken
> 10:00 -> Vor dem Palarment Stimmung machen
> ...


Um 9.00 uhr alkohol? Oh gott o_O
Naja ich sitz lieber in der Schule und nutze die zeit für Prüfungsvorbereitung


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Na und?
> 
> 9:00 -> Mit Kumpels was Trinken
> 10:00 -> Vor dem Palarment Stimmung machen
> ...


wo issen schülerstreik morgn?


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Jo das ist sowieso der einzige Sinn von Streiks! =D


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Um 9.00 uhr alkohol? Oh gott o_O
> Naja ich sitz lieber in der Schule und nutze die zeit für Prüfungsvorbereitung




Wann sonst?
Hab keine Prüfungen in nächster Zeit

Schülerstreik morgen vor dem Parlament in Wien.. 10 Uhr Vormittags


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2009)

Nabend!
Achja Birk ich habe mich mal in deinem Forum angemeldet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2009)

wo issen streik?


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Schülerstreik morgen vor dem Parlament in Wien.. 10 Uhr Vormittags



Skatero.. :s
( Nicht an dich gerichtet )


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Achja Birk ich habe mich mal in deinem Forum angemeldet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, bald ist die Bude voll xD


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Wos für a foarum?


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2009)

Habe sogar schon einen sinnlosen "Hallo-Thread" eröffnet.


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Habe sogar schon einen sinnlosen "Hallo-Thread" eröffnet.



Und ich hab schon geantwortet xD



Spectrales schrieb:


> Wos für a foarum?



Das Forum-Forum


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Das Forum-Forum.. omg -.-
Das hilft mir jetzt


----------



## Mefisthor (23. April 2009)

Bei mir streikt die Halbe schule, meine ganze klasse is da auch total dahinter, fährt nach linz zum streiken .. ich bin leider im Krankenhaus wegen kontrolle :/

lg


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Bei mir streikt die Halbe schule, meine ganze klasse is da auch total dahinter, fährt nach linz zum streiken .. ich bin leider im Krankenhaus wegen kontrolle :/
> 
> lg



Brav!


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Das Forum-Forum.. omg -.-
> Das hilft mir jetzt



Mein Forum-Forum..   einfach ein random Forum ohne spezielles Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. April 2009)

und streikste au ?

lg


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Bei mir streikt die Halbe schule, meine ganze klasse is da auch total dahinter, fährt nach linz zum streiken .. ich bin leider im Krankenhaus wegen kontrolle :/
> 
> lg


hallo avatarvonbuffedneulingenstehler


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Mein Forum-Forum..   einfach ein random Forum ohne spezielles Thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rofl.. Welches Forum.. Was weiss den ich was für ein Forum du meinst?! Stell dich doch nicht so an



Mefisthor schrieb:


> und streikste au ?
> 
> lg



Klar!


----------



## Mefisthor (23. April 2009)

nabend und immer wieder gern xD wenn ich schon ned streiken kann dann gleich ich den verlust der schulautonomen eben mit avaklau aus ^^

lg


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Rofl.. Welches Forum.. Was weiss den ich was für ein Forum du meinst?! Stell dich doch nicht so an


Schau in seine Signatur!


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Rofl.. Welches Forum.. Was weiss den ich was für ein Forum du meinst?! Stell dich doch nicht so an



Guck doch in meine Signatur o_O 
Ganz unten rechts


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schau in seine Signatur!



Jo.. und woher hätt ich wissen sollen dass Birk seine Signatur geupdatet hat?


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Jo.. und woher hätt ich wissen sollen dass Birk seine Signatur geupdatet hat?


Indem du dir meine Signatur anguckst vielleicht? xD

Und wärst du in der NoobAward-Gruppe, hättest du auch mein Rundschreiben gekriegt


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Jo.. und woher hätt ich wissen sollen dass Birk seine Signatur geupdatet hat?


Weil du sie siehst, wenn du runterscrollst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. April 2009)

ohh birks sig is genau 200 pixel hoch ! *pixellineal einpack* grad noch so durchgekommen !!

lg


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil du sie siehst, wenn du runterscrollst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schau deine Sig auch nimmer an.. :s

Hab mich da angemeldet.. werd mich aber nicht rumtreiben dort


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Indem du dir meine Signatur anguckst vielleicht? xD
> 
> Und wärst du in der NoobAward-Gruppe, hättest du auch mein Rundschreiben gekriegt


Nicht wenn man sie blockt.... =)


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ohh birks sig is genau 200 pixel hoch ! *pixellineal einpack* grad noch so durchgekommen !!
> 
> lg




Die hab ich auch pixelgenau hingeschnitten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht wenn man sie blockt.... =)



Ne, hab ich nicht, aber man achtet halt i-wann nimmer drauf

@Birk: Vielleicht die Schrift bissl größer machen.. sieht man echt schlecht


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht wenn man sie blockt.... =)



Du bist eh nichtmal drin xD


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Indem du dir meine Signatur anguckst vielleicht? xD
> 
> Und wärst du in der NoobAward-Gruppe, hättest du auch mein Rundschreiben gekriegt


ich bin in der grp und hab nichts bekommen *wein*


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2009)

Ich bin mal afk Pizza essen und danach Theater üben. Wahrscheinlich schaue ich nochmal vorbei.


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2009)

Hallo Freunde des Sommersports 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du bist eh nichtmal drin xD


Ich würde auch nie in die  gruppe gehen und mich acuh NIE in dem Forum anmelden


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich bin in der grp und hab nichts bekommen *wein*



Nicht? o_O   Es gab bisher 3... hast du etwa keins erhalten?


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des Sommersports
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Giev Caprisonne!!! Direkt in den Katheder



Razyl schrieb:


> Ich würde auch nie in die  gruppe gehen und mich acuh NIE in dem Forum anmelden



Wtf?
Hast du auch Angst vor Homosexuellen?


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Nicht? o_O   Es gab bisher 3... hast du etwa keins erhalten?


nein *wein* und dabei will ich mein postfach vollkriegen und einen screenshot machen
noch 5 pms >.<


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wtf?



Ich glaub er hat schon wieder schlechte Laune


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des Sommersports
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Huhu benji



Spectrales schrieb:


> Wtf?
> Hast du auch Angst vor Homosexuellen?


Wieso WTF? ich muss mich doch nicht in jeden forum anmelden o_O


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nein *wein* und dabei will ich mein postfach vollkriegen und einen screenshot machen
> noch 5 pms >.<



Ich kann dir das Postfach zupflastern wenn du willst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso WTF? ich muss mich doch nicht in jeden forum anmelden o_O



klingt so als willst du nix zu tun haben mit Birk


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich kann dir das Postfach zupflastern wenn du willst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nee das wär zu einfach
ich lass mich noch 3 mal bannen und bekomme 2 pms 'ey kronas warum wurdest du gebannt!1' und dann ist voll! aber ich wäre permagebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> klingt so als willst du nix zu tun haben mit Birk


Hab ich nie behauptet. Ich muss doch aber mich nicht in eine Gruppe begeben und dazu noch in ein Forum? Ich bin in genug Foren angemeldet


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2009)

*Spectrales mit Caprisonne bewirf* 

Viel Spass beim Schlürfen.

(hrhr, ich war so unglaublich diabolisch böse und habe der Caprisonne das Röhrchen weggenommen hrrrhrrrhrrr...)


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> klingt so als willst du nix zu tun haben mit Birk



Ist wahrscheinlich auch so.. ich bin aber auch ein ganz böser Mensch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich auch so.. ich bin aber auch ein ganz böser Mensch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*birk tröst*


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> (hrhr, ich war so unglaublich diabolisch böse und habe der Caprisonne das Röhrchen weggenommen hrrrhrrrhrrr...)



Und als nächstes...  lässt du die Milch offen im Kühlschrank stehen!


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Und als nächstes...  lässt du die Milch offen im Kühlschrank stehen!


dam dam daaaaaam
dann wird sie aber ekelig!


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dam dam daaaaaam
> dann wird sie aber ekelig!



Genau das ist doch der böse Plan dahinter! *diabolisches Lachen*


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Und als nächstes...  lässt du die Milch offen im Kühlschrank stehen!


Lasst doch mal unseren Chopi in ruhe =)


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dam dam daaaaaam
> dann wird sie aber ekelig!



Eieiei, hab mal ne Milch offen stehen lassen neben einer offenen Wurstpackung.. war nich schön


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Genau das ist doch der böse Plan dahinter! *diabolisches Lachen*


oh gott birk du genie des bösen oO

btw, 3,8k posts (und da ich weiß, dass jetzt irgendwer sagen wird 'bist du jetzt toller?' nee bin ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

naja bin mal off, mir ist müde


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2009)

MWuahahahahaha. Ich glaub ich hol mir jezz ein Eis und ess sie in meinem Zimmer! Fuchtbar böse...


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> naja bin mal off, mir ist müde



Ja.. dir ist müde..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachte Gut   oder so


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Nacht Kronkorken


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Kronkorken



Was soll das sein?


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2009)

Nacht kronas,schlaf gut =)


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Was soll das sein?



O.O

Are you serious?


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> O.O
> 
> Are you serious?



Natürlich nicht.  Bin ich nie (zumindest hier nicht)

Wollte nur verdeutlichen, dass ich dein Wortspiel sch..lecht finde!


----------



## Mefisthor (23. April 2009)

ich hab mehr als 10k kronkorken und einen rock-it werfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Wär dir in 5 Sekunden ein besseres Wortspiel eingefallen?

wtf ist ein rock-it werfer


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich hab mehr als 10k kronkorken und einen rock-it werfer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich nicht.. ich sammle die nicht, ich werf sie weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du bist seltsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wär dir in 5 Sekunden ein besseres Wortspiel eingefallen?



Nein. Darum hab ich auch kein Wortspiel gepostet.  Lieber gar keins als ein schlechtes

Edit: zomfg.. ich glaub ich les die Netiquette lieber gleich nochmal.. um mich an die guten Vorsätze zu erinnern... irgendwie gerate ich wieder auf die alte Spur zurück


----------



## Mefisthor (23. April 2009)

dann habta beide nich fallout 3 gespielt !! 

lh


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> dann habta beide nich fallout 3 gespielt !!



Nein, Sir, habe ich nicht.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. April 2009)

tja das is schlecht !

lg


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Ja, das ist in der Tat sehr bedauerlich, Sir


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2009)

Sooooooo viel verpasst haben sie auch nicht... im grunde genommen: Oblivion in der Fallout Zeit... ><


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

moin moin ihr haufen von seltsamen leuten


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

moin bleachfan


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> moin bleachfan



Oo.. woher weisste das? beobachteste mich heimlich? oder biste von der CIA? *paranoid sein zimmer auf der suche nach wanzen auseinandernimmt*


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Oo.. woher weisste das? beobachteste mich heimlich? oder biste von der CIA? *paranoid sein zimmer auf der suche nach wanzen auseinandernimmt*



Das haben mir meine wahnsinnig tollen, hellseherischen Fähigkeiten verraten!


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das haben mir meine wahnsinnig tollen, hellseherischen Fähigkeiten verraten!



er kann hellsehn... er isn hexer! verbrennt ihn!


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2009)

*schmunzel* der seltsamste von allen sagt das wir seltsam sind


----------



## Mefisthor (23. April 2009)

so ich hau ab, muss morgen noch ins krankenhaus und will da ned wieder ewig rumsitzen

außerdem muss ich gedanklich streiken !! 

lg


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Oo.. woher weisste das? beobachteste mich heimlich? oder biste von der CIA? *paranoid sein zimmer auf der suche nach wanzen auseinandernimmt*



Meine Wanzen tun was ganz Lustiges, wenn man sie entfernt..*ehehehehe*

ähh.. ja gn8 alle


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *schmunzel* der seltsamste von allen sagt das wir seltsam sind



na und?^^ lass mich doch^^

n bisserl durchgeknalltheit tut der öden menschheit gut^^



Edit: gn8 an alle die gehn


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> er kann hellsehn... er isn hexer! verbrennt ihn!



Mein Hexer ist erst 70, der muss nicht verbrannt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Mein Hexer ist erst 70, der muss nicht verbrannt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch von meinem 80er hexer^^


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na und?^^ lass mich doch^^
> 
> n bisserl durchgeknalltheit tut der öden menschheit gut^^


Ich hab nie gesacht,das ich das negativ finde =)


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> doch von meinem 80er hexer^^



Is der Ally oder Horde!?


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Is der Ally oder Horde!?



horde türlich... meinste ich spiel allys? wo lebn wa den...


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab nie gesacht,das ich das negativ finde =)



find ich jut das du das jut findest^^


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2009)

Ihr habt doch alle keine Ahnung..  Mein Mage zeigt dir was brennen bedeutet!


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> horde türlich... meinste ich spiel allys? wo lebn wa den...


Na dann muss mein Hexer doch nicht verbrannt werden von deinem


Edit:  wtf yeah endlich den Erfolg erreicht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch alle keine Ahnung..  Mein Mage zeigt dir was brennen bedeutet!



mages sind wl opfer^^ ich hab noch nie gegen n mage verlorn der + - auf dem selben lvl war wie ich^^


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2009)

@ Mano:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du bist halt auchen juter Mensch den man schlecht,böse sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selbst wenn du ein wenig merkwürdig manchmal bist..^^


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Mano:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber ich kann manchmal recht böse sein wens sein muss^^ aber danke ebenfalls^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Hey ihr 2!  Gefühle haben hier nichts verloren! o_O   Sonst kommt noch ein Hollow und dann hab ich hier wieder Arbeit


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Hey ihr 2!  Gefühle haben hier nichts verloren! o_O   Sonst kommt noch ein Hollow und dann hab ich hier wieder Arbeit


Pff Gefühle ftw


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Hey ihr 2!  Gefühle haben hier nichts verloren! o_O   Sonst kommt noch ein Hollow und dann hab ich hier wieder Arbeit



und der preis an den faulsten shinigami geeeeeht annn.... BIIIRK!

*preis überreich*


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und der preis an den faulsten shinigami geeeeeht annn.... BIIIRK!
> 
> *preis überreich*



Ich nehme den Preis nicht an.. das ist viel zu anstrengend...   stell ihn in meinem Büro ab und schließ die Tür hinter dir.


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich nehme den Preis nicht an.. das ist viel zu anstrengend...   stell ihn in meinem Büro ab und schließ die Tür hinter dir.



*preis birk an den kopp schmeiss*


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *preis birk an den kopp schmeiss*



Ok... komm sofort hierher und drück den roten Knopf da, damit die Wachen dich rauswerfen!


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2009)

Manoroth? Hast du etwa Met im Nachtschwärmer verteilt. Oder wieso riecht es hier so komisch?!


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2009)

Prügelt euch! Haut euch!1!!!!!


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Manoroth? Hast du etwa Met im Nachtschwärmer verteilt. Oder wieso riecht es hier so komisch?!



ich hab blos noch 3 flaschen.. die verteil ich doch net hier-.- die leer ich am samstag mit ner kollegin^^


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Ich soll mich prügeln?  Neeee viel zu faul..  kann mal jemand den roten Knopf drücken damit die Wachen reinkommen?


Manoroth, ich befehle dir mich einzuladen xD


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ok... komm sofort hierher und drück den roten Knopf da, damit die Wachen dich rauswerfen!



as u wish... *knopf drück*


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2009)

Wer war es dann?! Ich rieche Alkohol. Ich habe nichts gegen Alkohol, aber wir sind hier im Nachtschwärmer.

btw. kennt jemand von euch Bierpong? oO


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Manoroth, ich befehle dir mich einzuladen xD



ok aber musst in die schweiz kommen nähe zürich^^


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Skat.... du sollst nicht soviel trinken, dass du dich nicht mehr daran erinnerst und dich wunderst woher der Gerucht kommt...


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wer war es dann?! Ich rieche Alkohol. Ich habe nichts gegen Alkohol, aber wir sind hier im Nachtschwärmer.
> 
> btw. kennt jemand von euch Bierpong? oO



ich bin unschuldig.. hatet seit gestern abend kein alk mehr^^

und ne kenn cih net aber klingt lustig^^


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich bin unschuldig.. hatet seit gestern abend kein alk mehr^^



Du und unschuldig?  Das glaubt dir hier keiner.  KEINER!


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2009)

Haben wir mal im Skilager gespielt, naja war keine gute Idee, obwohl danach wieder alles gut war. (Ausreden sind halt immer gut.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Lust hab zu erklären. War halt einfach ein Ping Pong Tisch.


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2009)

So gute nacht euch. Schlaft gut,fall nicht aus Euren betten und und und...


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So gute nacht euch. Schlaft gut,fall nicht aus Euren betten und und und...



thx ebenso gn8


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2009)

Gute Nacht Razyl
Du Sith-Lord (?)


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Razyl
> Du Sith-Lord (?)


Jop Sith-Lord =)


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop Sith-Lord =)



Wannabe-Sithlord

Mehr ist nicht drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (23. April 2009)

So ich hab jetzt kein Bock mehr hier rumzuspammen... ich geh dann mal Animes glotzen... WoW zocken  und so..   bis morgen oder so

Edit:  



Spoiler



Wer Teil 1 meiner Geschichte noch nicht gelesen hat, in der Signatur ist der Link dazu


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> So ich hab jetzt kein Bock mehr hier rumzuspammen... ich geh dann mal Animes glotzen... WoW zocken  und so..   bis morgen oder so



mach ich jetzt auch^^ is ja eh kein schwein mehr hier^^


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2009)

Wie habt ihr den Link zu Starwars geschafft? o.O

Wie ist das Wetter bei euch?


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2009)

Jo dann schau ich mal wo ich Naruto Shippuden weiterschauen kann, weil die eine Seite einfach nicht geht. -.-


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jo dann schau ich mal wo ich Naruto Shippuden weiterschauen kann, weil die eine Seite einfach nicht geht. -.-



wenn du mit der einen seite die meinst die ich meine die geht jetzt wider^^


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2009)

welche seite meinste denn?


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> welche seite meinste denn?



ich denke er meint die die hier net gern gesehn wird^^ mit A fängt sie an^^ und ich mein auch die


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2009)

meinste die seite, die probleme mit dem Streamen habn? Diese, die als Streamer Veoh, Mega-upload usw gehabt haben?


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> meinste die seite, die probleme mit dem Streamen habn? Diese, die als Streamer Veoh, Mega-upload usw gehabt haben?



genau die^^ aber atm läuft eigentlich alles flüssig


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2009)

Ne Episode 67 geht nicht.


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ne Episode 67 geht nicht.



ah ok.. da bin ich eh schon lange drüber^^ bin bei 105 oder so fertig


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2009)

Ja habe eine Pause gemacht mit Naruto, aber jetzt bin ich süchtig. >.<


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja habe eine Pause gemacht mit Naruto, aber jetzt bin ich süchtig. >.<



geht mir atm so mit bleach^^ muss über 100 folgen nachgucken^^


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2009)

Von Bleach habe ich keine einzige Episode gesehen. Nur das erste Manga besitze ich. Ist eigentlich ganz nice.


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

oO Naruto find ich langweilig seit Folge 5 von der 1. Staffel..
Von 23 Minuten gehen 5 drauf für dummes anstarren und Pseudo Spannung produzieren


So Zeugs wie Death Note find ich grad gut..
Kennt ihr Anime mit Vampiren?


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Von Bleach habe ich keine einzige Episode gesehen. Nur das erste Manga besitze ich. Ist eigentlich ganz nice.



besitze auch nur das erste manga von bleach^^ aber schaue den anime

atm sammle ich die bänder von priest.. giebt aba leider ja nur 16 stück davon


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> oO Naruto find ich langweilig seit Folge 5 von der 1. Staffel..
> Von 23 Minuten gehen 5 drauf für dummes anstarren und Pseudo Spannung produzieren


Ich finde Shipppuuden viel besser, trotzdem habe ich alle 220 Naruto Episoden gesehen.


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich finde Shipppuuden viel besser, trotzdem habe ich alle 220 Naruto Episoden gesehen.



77 Stunden ohne Vor- und Nachspann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nice Zeitverschwendung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> oO Naruto find ich langweilig seit Folge 5 von der 1. Staffel..
> Von 23 Minuten gehen 5 drauf für dummes anstarren und Pseudo Spannung produzieren
> 
> 
> ...



hehe vampirsachn bin ich der richtige^^ also: Hellsing, Blood, trinity blood, chrono crusade (sind aber mehr dämos) vampire hunter D (giebts 2 super filme von)


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> 77 Stunden ohne Vor- und Nachspann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich will gar net ausrechnen wie viel zeit ich schon mit animes verbraucht habe^^


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hehe vampirsachn bin ich der richtige^^ also: Hellsing, Blood, trinity blood, chrono crusade (sind aber mehr dämos) vampire hunter D (giebts 2 super filme von)



- Hellsing
- Blood
- Trinity blood
- chrono crusade
- Vampire Hunter D

hab ich das richtig verstanden?
Hastes bissl wirr geschrieben :s


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> - Hellsing
> - Blood
> - Trinity blood
> - chrono crusade
> ...



jup haste^^ einfach das zwischen den kommas^^




Edit: Claymore is auch ne super serie und hat n bisserl was von dämonen die n bisserl was vamp mässiges ham^^

und bei Karas hats auch vichers die menschenblut zu sich nehmen^^


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Nee.. Ich bleib mal nur bei Vampiren

Dämonen haben mal so gar nichts mit klassischen Vampiren zu tun!
siehe Nosferatu


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Nee.. Ich bleib mal nur bei Vampiren
> 
> Dämonen haben mal so gar nichts mit klassischen Vampiren zu tun!
> siehe Nosferatu



das schon^^ aber bei beiden giebts hammer kämpfe^^ (sihe devil may cry anime^^)


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Heutzutage kann man Alben nicht mehr illegal runterladen..tse


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Heutzutage kann man nicht mal mehr Alben illegal runterladen.. tse



genau... ich kann das nur legal machen... schweinerei.. dabei fänd ichs viel lustiger wens illegal wär...


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Überall wirds verboten und gelöscht und blaaa..

afk selbstmord

*peng*

XD wie geil! Hab genau in dem Moment Suicide and Redemption von Metallica am Laufen ;D


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. April 2009)

Abend, was für ein toller Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thelyn Ennor (LotRO Team) meine Sippe, hat sich grad so ziemlich aufgelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend, was für ein toller Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Humpelpumpel tröst*


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Überall wirds verboten und gelöscht und blaaa..
> 
> afk selbstmord
> 
> ...



inner schweiz ises net verboten zu dln^^ nur das ganze hochzuladn^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. April 2009)

Gibts nix zu trösten, die Leute die ich mag haben gleich ne neue Sippe aufgemacht, die Nervensägen sind bei TE geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> inner schweiz ises net verboten zu dln^^ nur das ganze hochzuladn^^


Ist auch besser so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2009)

Die Schweiz ist Imba und overpowered^^


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2009)

Also ich gehe jetzt schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bin müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Gute Nacht Nachtschwärmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich gehe jetzt schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gn8 skatero^^


----------



## EXclaw (24. April 2009)

Ui, jetzt bin ich auch wieder ein Jahr älter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, trotzdem muss ich in 4 Stunden aufstehen. Naja, Nacht zusammen (:


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. April 2009)

So, neue Sippe steht, mit lauter netten alt TE'lern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo ist eigentlich Lilly abgeblieben? Hat sich sich von dem Mixer noch nicht erholt?

Edit: Wohl keiner, nacht zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (24. April 2009)

Ich hab wichtigeres zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (24. April 2009)

Hm nix los hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute nacht ^^


----------



## Kronas (24. April 2009)

hallöle nachtschwärmerz

edit: wtf first?! razyl, nicht da?

edit2: meine uhr geht falsch >.<
damn


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich hab wichtigeres zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was hasten DU zu tun? Das würd ich gern mal erfahren Lilly =)

Abend @ Rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was hasten DU zu tun? Das würd ich gern mal erfahren Lilly =)
> 
> Abend @ Rest
> 
> ...


ich glaub bis heut abend hat sies schon fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (24. April 2009)

Abend, mein erster Naxx raid mitn heal druide..ach..herrlich..langweilig..<.<


----------



## Kronas (24. April 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Abend, mein erster Naxx raid mitn heal druide..ach..herrlich..langweilig..<.<


skill tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Ach WoW... ich sollte mal wieder lvln gehen


----------



## Kronas (24. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach WoW... ich sollte mal wieder lvln gehen


razyl steht grad mit seiner zwergen paladina Razyla mit lvl 24 als geist in silithus rum, während der leichnam in dunkelküste liegt
bei einer unglaublichen skillung von 1/7/7 und stoffieequip traut er sich zu den flammenschlund zu tanken, wofür er als zwerg wundersamerweise keine gruppe findet


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> razyl steht grad mit seiner zwergen paladina Razyla mit lvl 24 als geist in silithus rum, während der leichnam in dunkelküste liegt
> bei einer unglaublichen skillung von 1/7/7 und stoffieequip traut er sich zu den flammenschlund zu tanken, wofür er als zwerg wundersamerweise keine gruppe findet


Öhem Falsch...
Ich bin aber grad tot mit meinen Krieger und hab dann ausgeloggt


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (24. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> skill tank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nee hab BC getankt ^^ 

Razyl? welche klasse zockste?
Frage clear ^^


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Und wie war euer tag so?


----------



## Tabuno (24. April 2009)

Hi ihr.


----------



## Kronas (24. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hi ihr.


hallo tabu
komm in skype ich zeichne grad müll mit paint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Nabend.. Bin grad am Death Note kucken.. was wird ja immer besser!


----------



## Tabuno (24. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hallo tabu
> komm in skype ich zeichne grad müll mit paint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, ich guck gerad meine geliebte Hertha. <3


----------



## Kronas (24. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Nein, ich guck gerad meine geliebte Hertha. <3


hertha livestrip auf soner tollen seite?


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hallo tabu
> komm in skype ich zeichne grad müll mit paint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zeichnest du jemals was ordentliches?^^


----------



## Tabuno (24. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hertha livestrip auf soner tollen seite?


Pfff, mit jedem Post hab ich angst das ich gebannt werde. Also lassen wir das mal lieber.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

lol hab ne superdolle neue Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gasmasken ftw

@Tabuno: Livestrips sind nichts illegales 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (24. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> lol hab ne superdolle neue Sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Warum levelst du eigentlich nicht mehr?


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Warum levelst du eigentlich nicht mehr?



K.A.

Langweilig
*brb youtube*


----------



## Tabuno (24. April 2009)

ALTA, wie Rudi TD den Filter umgeht. /reported
lol und der hat mir verraten wies geht ey  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Pfff, mit jedem Post hab ich angst das ich gebannt werde. Also lassen wir das mal lieber.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ebenfalls, überall ist hier lilly!


----------



## Tabuno (24. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ebenfalls, überall ist hier lilly!


Bin mal weiter Fußball schauen, bis nachher.


----------



## Kronas (24. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Bin mal weiter Fußball schauen, bis nachher.


man sieht sich


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

nAbend zusammen


----------



## Kronas (24. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> nAbend zusammen


'Der geläutete Chaos Prinz'? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (24. April 2009)

Abend


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 'Der geläutete Chaos Prinz'?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Chaosprinz - geläutert durch das Lesen der Netiquette  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Abend


abend moo


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Ich hoff mal dass meine Signatur nicht verboten ist oO

Wenn ja, dann sags mir bitte Lilly :s


----------



## mookuh (24. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich hoff mal dass meine Signatur nicht verboten ist oO
> 
> Wenn ja, dann sags mir bitte Lilly :s



lies doch einfach die Netiquette (schreibt man das so?) durch


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> lies doch einfach die Nettique (schreibt man das so?) durch


Abend Moo
Es heißt Nettiquette =)


----------



## Kronas (24. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> lies doch einfach die Nettique (schreibt man das so?) durch


FASST mookuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


netiquette nennt sich das

-S


----------



## mookuh (24. April 2009)

Hey Razyl

hab heut gemerkt, dass von dir im Buffedheft ein Zitat drin ist :O


----------



## Kronas (24. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Hey Razyl
> 
> hab heut gemerkt, dass von dir im Buffedheft ein Zitat drin ist :O


sach ma welches, bei mir gibts kein buffedheft


----------



## mookuh (24. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es heißt Nettiquette =)






Kronas schrieb:


> netiquette nennt sich das



vorne mit 1 oder 2 T?


----------



## Kronas (24. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> vorne mit 1 oder 2 T?


guck mal gaaaaaaaaanz oben auf der seite in der mitte
'Bitte beachte die Netiquette'


----------



## Raheema (24. April 2009)

Schönen Abend

endlich wieder ausem Urlaub da ^^


----------



## mookuh (24. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Schönen Abend
> 
> endlich wieder ausem Urlaub da ^^



Huhu, wb und wo warst du im Urlaub?


----------



## Kronas (24. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Schönen Abend
> 
> endlich wieder ausem Urlaub da ^^


wb raheema
jetzt sind birk, du und ich wieder vereint, aufpassen was wir schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Hey Razyl
> 
> hab heut gemerkt, dass von dir im Buffedheft ein Zitat drin ist :O


w00t? Bei welchen Teil? Welches Zitat?


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> jetzt sind birk, du und ich wieder vereint, aufpassen was wir schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mach gar nichts, ich bin ja inzwischen geläutert! o_O


----------



## Kronas (24. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich mach gar nichts, ich bin ja inzwischen geläutert! o_O


ich habs auch vorn paar tagen gelesen, vorher wars mir zu lang, aber hatte an dem tag langeweile^^


----------



## mookuh (24. April 2009)

> # buffed.de I user-kommentar
> Razyl:
> "Als ich das erste Mal von Battleforge hörte, dachte ich nur 'Ob das funktioniert?'. Heute kann ich sagen: ja, tut es. Sowohl die Einzel- als auch die Mehrspieler-Missionen machen Spaß."




so habs abgeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. April 2009)

razyl wurdest du wenigstens gefragt ob die das verwenden dürfen?^^


----------



## Raheema (24. April 2009)

KP Kronas ^^ habe lange nichts mehr gehört von dem Lieben ^^ 

@mookuh 

auf Ameland das ist eine Insel bei der Niederlande/Holland ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einmal so auf der karte 

und einmal echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und damit bin ich gefahren ^^


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Hey,ich verlange nun vom Buffed.de Team für diesen beschissenen Satz 100 Euro. Sonst darf der nichtmehr abgedruckt werden mwhahahaha

@ Kronas:
nö...


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

w00t!  Razyl du bist jetzt berühmt!

Und Kronas - wenn du es gelesen hast und nicht befolgst, hast du nichts daraus gelernt..


----------



## mookuh (24. April 2009)

@Raheema: Huuui schön 

@Kronas:





Razyl schrieb:


> w00t? Bei welchen Teil? Welches Zitat?


----------



## Raheema (24. April 2009)

ja fand ich auch ^^ 
war da 5tage mit Muddi omi und Opi und Schwester und Tante und deren freund ^^ 
aber die Omi und der Opi wurden bissel nervig zum schluss ^^ 



@kronas


stimmt wir 3 müssen wirklich aufpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> stimmt wir 3 müssen wirklich aufpassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso?  Wer bist du eigentlich?


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2009)

dumme zugriffsrechte bei vista 64bit!


----------



## Raheema (24. April 2009)

nicht witzig Birk -.- 

ich bin der der nicht Lebend darf(deiner meinung nach aber wir wollen das ja nicht vertiefen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

is Lilly eigentlich da? wenn ja

 Hallo Lilly ^^


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> nicht witzig Birk -.-
> 
> ich bin der der nicht Lebend darf(deiner meinung nach aber wir wollen das ja nicht vertiefen
> 
> ...



Ich mein das ernst...
Ich kann mich an nichts erinnern o_O

Und Jein..  Lilly ist momentan zwar nicht anwesend anscheinend, aber sie liest später alles durch :O


----------



## Raheema (24. April 2009)

Is auch besser so ^^ 
vll hat Lilly diesen gedächnis aus lösch Stab aus Man in Black genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (24. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Is auch besser so ^^
> vll hat Lilly diesen gedächnis aus lösch Stab aus Man in Black genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das "geblitzdings-Teil" ?


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> vll hat Lilly diesen gedächnis aus lösch Stab aus Man in Black genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nope.. der Exorzismus hat mich nur schwer mitgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin jetzt ein anderer Mensch.. ich bin nicht mehr der Chaosprinz.. ich bin der  geläuterte Chaosprinz


----------



## Raheema (24. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Das "geblitzdings-Teil" ?




genau das ^^ 


So ich muss mal eben Forenspiele zuspammen^^


----------



## mookuh (24. April 2009)

Ich bin mal weg n bisschen RoM spielen


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. April 2009)

und ich bin ein wenig pennen 

gn8 ^^


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

*Stille*


Wenn hier jetzt nicht sofort ein bisschen Leben in die Bude kommt, gehe ich wieder o_O


----------



## Raheema (24. April 2009)

Nacht und dir Mookuh Viel spaß ^^


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

*Stimmung in die Bude Bring*
Wohin damit?


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2009)

verflucht mein os mit mir^^


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> verflucht mein os mit mir^^


Warum nutzt du auch Vista?


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Stells da hinten im Eck ab, Razyl


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum nutzt du auch Vista?


weils eigtl ziemlich geil is.


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

AFK nen Kaffee machen


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> weils eigtl ziemlich geil is.



I lol'd

Vista ist nur was für kontrollsüchtige Eltern.. :s


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> I lol'd
> 
> Vista ist nur was für kontrollsüchtige Eltern.. :s


ah ja


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ah ja



Ist doch so..

Wenn man kein Administrator ist braucht man das PW für jeden Dreck..
Ansonsten ist Vista doch nur Verschönerung

Oder gibts igendwas was ich übersehen hab?


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ist doch so..
> 
> Wenn man kein Administrator ist braucht man das PW für jeden Dreck..
> Ansonsten ist Vista doch nur Verschönerung
> ...


vista is hübscher. das reicht schon^^

und wenn 64bit, dann bestimmt nich xp


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Stells da hinten im Eck ab, Razyl


ok.
*in die hintere Ecken stellen,direkt neben Trolli*^^


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ok.
> *in die hintere Ecken stellen,direkt neben Trolli*^^




*seufz*  neben Trolli siehts doch keiner... darum ist hier nichts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *seufz*  neben Trolli siehts doch keiner... darum ist hier nichts los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*vor Birk stellen* Zufrieden?


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Nope.. jetzt stehts mir doch im Weg o_O 

Häng es dir um, dann haben wir die erste tragbare Stimmung der Welt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Madrid (dpa) - Der portugiesische Nationalspieler Pepe steht Real Madrid im Titelkampf der spanischen Fußball-Meisterschaft nicht mehr zur Verfügung. 

Die Wettbewerbskommission der Primera Division belegte den Abwehrspieler noch seinem Ausraster in der Partie gegen den FC Getafe mit einer Sperre von zehn Spielen.

Pepe hatte in dem Spiel am Dienstagabend Gegenspieler Francisco Casquero umgestoßen und den am Boden liegenden mit Fußtritten traktiert. Nach dem fälligen Platzverweis hatte der Portugiese das Schiedsrichtergespann als «Hurensöhne» beschimpft. Durch die Strafe ist der 26-Jährige auch in den ersten vier Punktspielen der kommenden Saison gesperrt.


So eine Brutalität und nur 10 Spiele?!?!?! der sollte für immer rausgeworfen werden aus den Profisport -.-


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Rofl.. Der Typ ist lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ka, was der Casquero ihm getan hat.. Vielleicht steckt Pepe einfach in einer Krise? 

ich denk mal eher, das ist das Selbe wie der Vorfall mit Zidane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10 Spiele reichen völlig


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Rofl.. Der Typ ist lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nicht für sowas... einen spieler der am boden liegt noch so dermaßen angehen und treten dann noch einen anderen Spieler ins gesicht schlagen und die Schiris als "H...söhne" beleidigen - lebenslange sperre und ende. Real Madrid müsste den Spieler rauswerfen,das schadet derbe den image -.-


> Vielleicht wird Casquero ja vor Gericht ziehen. In jedem Fall muss auch vom spanischen Sportgericht ein Zeichen gesetzt werden. Mit einer sechsmonatigen Sperre ist es in diesem Fall nicht getan. Pepe gehört sehr lange, wenn nicht sogar jahrelang die "Lizenz zum Fußballspielen" entzogen. Alles andere entbehrt jeder Diskussionsgrundlage.



Apropos: Tabuno hatten Permaban 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Yeah!  So muss Fußball sein! Dann würd ich es mir auch öfter angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: WAS? Warum das denn jetzt?


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Yeah!  So muss Fußball sein! Dann würd ich es mir auch öfter angucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weil er Lilly als Bannmami bezeichnet hat....


----------



## Vrados (24. April 2009)

Hi ich bin neu hier wasn das fürn toller Fred? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil er Lilly als Bannmami bezeichnet hat....



What the f...    Selfpwned...     *Tabuno auslach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit:  Schnappszahlpost  1111


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Vrados schrieb:


> Hi ich bin neu hier wasn das fürn toller Fred?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo Tabuno.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Sorry für Doppelpost..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Vrados schrieb:


> Hi ich bin neu hier wasn das fürn toller Fred?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tabuno,brauchst du ein Report?


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. April 2009)

Vor einer Minute beigetreten und schon im Nachtschwärmer gelandet... hälst du uns für doof Tabuno? ^^


----------



## Vrados (24. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Hallo Tabuno.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer ist Tabuno?


----------



## Skatero (24. April 2009)

Nabend!


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Vrados schrieb:


> Wer ist Tabuno?


Deine Unglaubwürdigkeit in aller Ehre,aber du bist eh gleich wieder weg Tabuno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil er Lilly als Bannmami bezeichnet hat....


uhh wie böse XDD


----------



## Carcharoth (24. April 2009)

Vrados schrieb:


> Wer ist Tabuno?



Du.


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Abend Skatero. 



@ Tabuno:   Double Selfpwned..   ich lieg vor Lachen fast unterm Tisch xD


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> uhh wie böse XDD


Es widerspricht der Nettiquette und er hat zum wiederholten male die Grenzen überschritten


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Lol.. Tabuno..

@Razyl: Ja, aus dem Team werfen vielleicht, aber er ist ein guter Spieler, also wieso sollten sie das tun?
Fussball ist und bleibt Kommerz


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es widerspricht der Nettiquette und er hat zum wiederholten male die Grenzen überschritten


normale user werden meinem subjektivem empfinden nach häufiger uns schlimmer beleidigt. aber das sind halt nur normale user.


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Fussball ist und bleibt Kommerz



Wenn es mit dem Typ mehr Spiele gibt und er sich da auch so aufführt, werd ichs mir auf jeden Fall reinziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. April 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach gibt das eh noch was wegen Körperverletzung... keiner der Tritte und Schläge war "ausversehen"...


----------



## Skatero (24. April 2009)

Spectrales, ich hab dich ja fast nicht mehr erkennt. Bist du aber gross geworden und andere Haare hast du auch noch.


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Naja.. ich würd Fussball nur kucken, wenn alle paar Minuten jemand getreten wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Spiel allgemein find ich langweilig

Wo hat Tabuno Lilly als Bannmami bezeichnet?
Hab grad seine Posts durchgekuckt.. finds aber nich



Skatero schrieb:


> Spectrales, ich hab dich ja fast nicht mehr erkennt. Bist du aber gross geworden und andere Haare hast du auch noch.



Wtf? 
Bist.. du das?
OMI!!


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> @Razyl: Ja, aus dem Team werfen vielleicht, aber er ist ein guter Spieler, also wieso sollten sie das tun?
> Fussball ist und bleibt Kommerz


Er denkt selbst schon ans Aufhören. Er hat nicht nur damit seinen eigenen Image so dermaßen beschädigt,das da bleibt für immer an ihn kleben. Das wird er nie wieder los. Und er hat zudem Real Madrid als Fußballverein mit der Aktion nicht grade weitergeholfen. Er wird keinen anderen Verein so schnell finden,der ihn nimmt.

@ Selor:
Der gefoulte könnte,wenn er wollte,Pepe anzeigen. Demnach sieht es nicht so aus...

@ Spec:
im Mybrute Thread im meinungsforum von buffed.de Carcha hat es gequotet noch,aber der eigentliche Beitrag wurde schon gelöscht


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er denkt selbst schon ans Aufhören. Er hat nicht nur damit seinen eigenen Image so dermaßen beschädigt,das da bleibt für immer an ihn kleben. Das wird er nie wieder los. Und er hat zudem Real Madrid als Fußballverein mit der Aktion nicht grade weitergeholfen. Er wird keinen anderen Verein so schnell finden,der ihn nimmt.



Hmm.. dann ist es wirklich so wie bei Zidane..
Kurz vorm Aufhören noch ordentlich die Sau rauslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würd ich auch machen!

@Razyl: aha


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hmm.. dann ist es wirklich so wie bei Zidane..
> Kurz vorm Aufhören noch ordentlich die Sau rauslassen
> 
> 
> ...


Er ist erst 26,und hat erst nach dieser Aktion ans aufhören gedacht. Weil er kommt mit diesen image eh nichtmehr weit


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er ist erst 26,und hat erst nach dieser Aktion ans aufhören gedacht. Weil er kommt mit diesen image eh nichtmehr weit



Vielleicht wird er ja Rosenverkäufer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nene, wenn er sparsam lebt kann er sicher sein ganzes Leben finanzieren mit so einem Gehalt..
Hat er ne Frau die arbeitet? Oder reiche Eltern? 
DU musst sowas wissen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird er ja Rosenverkäufer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja ein nettes Gehalt hat er sicherlich. Entweder wirft Madrid ihn nun hochkant raus oder schickt ihn zum Psychodoc...
Und k.A ob er ne Frau oder reiche Eltern hat o_O


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja ein nettes Gehalt hat er sicherlich. Entweder wirft Madrid ihn nun hochkant raus oder schickt ihn zum Psychodoc...
> Und k.A ob er ne Frau oder reiche Eltern hat o_O



lolol FAIL

Von welchem Verein bist jetzt Fan?
Ich war mal im FC Klosterneuburg als Kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> lolol FAIL
> 
> Von welchem Verein bist jetzt Fan?
> Ich war mal im FC Klosterneuburg als Kleiner
> ...


AC MAILAND <3 =)
Naja Pepes Marktwert liegt bei 22 Mio. Euro - also wird er auch einiges verdienen


----------



## Zorkal (24. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Madrid (dpa) - Der portugiesische Nationalspieler Pepe steht Real Madrid im Titelkampf der spanischen Fußball-Meisterschaft nicht mehr zur Verfügung.
> 
> Die Wettbewerbskommission der Primera Division belegte den Abwehrspieler noch seinem Ausraster in der Partie gegen den FC Getafe mit einer Sperre von zehn Spielen.
> 
> ...


Das ist so dermaßen groß:Erst diese lächerliche Schwalbe von Casquero, dann der vollkommen unnötige Ausraster von Pepe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und vorallem dann noch das hier:

Dieser Marcelo ist wahrscheinlich ein noch größeres Arschloch.
Edit: Der hat schon genug Geld verdient um sich sein Leben zu finanzieren.
Edit²: Ich hätt mal gerne gesehen was passiert wäre wenn Herr Diaz sich doch losgerissen hätte...


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Ich wünschte, ich würde die Kommentare beim Video verstehen.. gibts das auch mit Sub für mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich wünschte, ich würde die Kommentare beim Video verstehen.. gibts das auch mit Sub für mich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Überleg dir doch einfach selbst deinen Teil, was die wohl reden wenn einer so ein Theater macht..


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Überleg dir doch einfach selbst deinen Teil, was die wohl reden wenn einer so ein Theater macht..



Ja ne is klar..  ich wills aber genau wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar..  ich wills aber genau wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sei doch net so neugerig..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Sei doch net so neugerig..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das liegt in meiner Natur o_O


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das liegt in meiner Natur o_O


Ändere die Natur...


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das liegt in meiner Natur o_O



Die Natur kann man kontrollieren!


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Jetzt habt ihr mir meine Stimmung versaut... gut gemacht Jungs >.<


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Jetzt habt ihr mir meine Stimmung versaut... gut gemacht Jungs >.<


Kein Problem,immer wieder gerne.


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Lol Birk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ei Ei
Komm auf meinen Schoß


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Lol Birk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



What.. 

the...

FUCK?!

Du klingst wie ein Pedophiler o_O


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> What..
> 
> the...
> 
> ...


Tjaa wer jeden tag auf knuddels surft...^^


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjaa wer jeden tag auf knuddels surft...^^



i lol'd




Tja.. es hat nur noch gefehlt, dass er mir einen Lutscher anbietet.. oder mich fragt ob ich ihm sein Knie kratzen kann xD


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> i lol'd
> 
> Tja.. es hat nur noch gefehlt, dass er mir einen Lutscher anbietet.. oder mich fragt ob ich ihm sein Knie kratzen kann xD


Vielleicht bittet er noch darum später?


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

In gewisser Weise bin ich pedophil.. Bin auch erst 17
Owned?

Ich wollte dich nur mit deiner "Angepisstheit" aufziehen.


Birk, kannst mir mal mein Knie kratzen? Kriegst auch nen Lolly

 Der Hauptcharakter von Death Note ist auch 17 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich wollte dich nur mit deiner "Angepisstheit" aufziehen.



Jo..   and you failed @ it  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

spectrales? willst du uns ärgern??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Jo..   and you failed @ it
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, du bist drauf eingestiegen.. 
Das reicht mir



Nimmue schrieb:


> spectrales? willst du uns ärgern???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



?!


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Nö, du bist drauf eingestiegen..
> Das reicht mir



Na.. das war jetzt aber "pwned"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Na.. das war jetzt aber "pwned"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie meinen?


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

So gute nacht euch allen hier,ich geh schlafen. Wenn auch ohne Ipod und damit ohne Musik (argh wiesoll ich nun einschlafen?). Schlaft gut =)


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

gn8 Razyl


----------



## Skatero (24. April 2009)

Gute Nacht Razyl


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So gute nacht euch allen hier,ich geh schlafen. Wenn auch ohne Ipod und damit ohne Musik (argh wiesoll ich nun einschlafen?). Schlaft gut =)



Hmm.. Ich konnte vor einer Woche noch mit Musik einschlafen, aber jetzt kann ichs nimmer.. das kratzt mich total auf

Güte Nächt


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

du weißt was ich meine! *aufn"welcher-film-bin-ich-thread"zeig* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Speck wie weit bist du mit Death Note?


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Speck wie weit bist du mit Death Note?



Episode 8 part 3/3

@Nimmue, hab ich doch geschrieben, hab keine Ahnung mehr wie der Film heisst..


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Episode 8 part 3/3



Lol dann guck weiter und  verschwend deine Zeit nicht mit spammen.


SPOILER!


Spoiler



lol hier ist gar kein Spoiler.. ich wollte nur sehen ob du doof genug bist es zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

wie du postest da was und weißt nimmer was es war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verdammt... das wurmt mich schon, seitdem du das reingestellt hast ^^


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Hunger..   anyone else?


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> wie du postest da was und weißt nimmer was es war?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab nach den Top 100 Romatik-Filmen gesucht, den allerletzen genommen, ein Bild gesucht und dann haben die die Liste aktualisiert :S

Sorry, irgendwie ist das PM System auch ziemlich kaputt in letzter Zeit

@Birk:



Spoiler



Wer das liest ist doof.. und ich weiss dass du es liest.. muahahahahahahahha.. mwahahahhahahahaha!!!!



Was sollte eig. die Frage wie weit ich bei DN bin?


----------



## Skatero (24. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Lol dann guck weiter und  verschwend deine Zeit nicht mit spammen.
> 
> 
> SPOILER!
> ...


Oh man ich hab es nch gelesen, jetzt muss ich es gar nicht mehr anschauen. -.- Verrät wirklich zu viel.


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hmm.. Ich konnte vor einer Woche noch mit Musik einschlafen, aber jetzt kann ichs nimmer.. das kratzt mich total auf
> 
> Güte Nächt


Ich nicht... ich brauch immer was zum einschlafen sonst gehts nicht-.-  nun weg *vanish*


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oh man ich hab es nch gelesen, jetzt muss ich es gar nicht mehr anschauen. -.- Verrät wirklich zu viel.



Moment, ich such eben die Top-Therapeuten.. in welchem Bundesland lebst du?


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Ursprünglich stand in meinem Spoiler übrigens wirklich ein heftiger Storyspoiler o.O    Den hab ich aber nach ein paar Sekunden entfernt.. weil ich ja nicht wirklich was spoilern will

@Speck:  Nur so


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ursprünglich stand in meinem Spoiler übrigens wirklich ein heftiger Storyspoiler o.O    Den hab ich aber nach ein paar Sekunden entfernt.. weil ich ja nicht wirklich was spoilern will



Rofl.. Ich kuck nie wieder Spoiler an

Was hast du denn gespoilert?
Das Finale oder nur die nächste Episode?


----------



## Skatero (24. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Moment, ich such eben die Top-Therapeuten.. in welchem Bundesland lebst du?


I'am from Switzerland!

Ps: Death Note habe ich schon lange fertig geschaut.


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Folge 24 oder 25 (da bin ich jetzt grad nicht ganz sicher welche der beiden es war..)

Und zwar hab ich geschrieben, dass  (Achtung.. jetzt kommt WIRKLICH ein Spoiler.. und diesmal nehm ich es nicht raus)  


Spoiler



jemand stirbt.. und zwar  L


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Wundert mich nicht, dass 



Spoiler



L. stirbt


..
Ist echt nichts Besonderes

Ich les mir auch immer Zusammenfassungen durch, bevor ich nen Film kucke


----------



## Skatero (24. April 2009)

Er hat es getan!


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Autsch! Er meint es Ernst.
> Hoffe Spectrales hat ihn nicht gelesen.



ähh.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *scroll scroll*


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Jetzt hast du es gelesen...    Soll ich dir auch gleich das Ende verraten, bei dem  



Spoiler



Edit: Spoiler entfernt.. hoffentlich hats keiner gelesen, der die Story noch nicht kennt.. ich weiß doch, dass du nicht widerstehen kannst Speck



Ernsthaft.. lies den Spoiler nicht, wenn du nicht wissen willst, wies ausgeht


----------



## Spectrales (24. April 2009)

Omg Birk, hör auf mit dem Scheiß


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Hast du es gelesen vor dem Edit? o_O


----------



## Skatero (25. April 2009)

Hast du den Spoiler gelesen?

Ich schon, weil ich DN schon lange gesehen habe.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Ich habs natürlich nicht gelesen, aber ich hab schon kapiert dass du die Serie kennst..

Such dir ein Hobby


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Puh.. nochmal Glück gehabt..  ich hab da echt zuviel verraten vor dem Edit o_o

Ich hab genug Hobbys.. ich hab nur gerade keine Lust auf eines davon und darum is mir grad langweilig


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Puh.. nochmal Glück gehabt..  ich hab da echt zuviel verraten vor dem Edit o_o
> 
> Ich hab genug Hobbys.. ich hab nur gerade keine Lust auf eines davon und darum is mir grad langweilig



Hör auf zu spoilern.. :<

Selbst wenn ichs nicht lese, nervt mich die Tatsache dass du es tust und ich es nicht lesen darf :s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Lies die Spoiler einfach nicht und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Skat, hast du auch den Manga gelesen? Der hat ein bisschen anderes Ende..    und kennt du die ominöse 38. Folge?  In der 



Spoiler



Kira selbst ein Shinigami wird?


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

--> Manga/Anime Fan-Thread

Raus hier


----------



## Huntermoon (25. April 2009)

So, ich bin Weg, Nacht


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> So, ich bin Weg, Nacht



wtf du warst doch gar nicht hier in diesem Thread heute


----------



## mookuh (25. April 2009)

nacht hunter


----------



## Skatero (25. April 2009)

Spoiler



o


.......



Spoiler



oooooo


.......



Spoiler



o





Spoiler



o


.......



Spoiler



o


.......



Spoiler



o


.......



Spoiler



o





Spoiler



o


.......



Spoiler



o


.......



Spoiler



o


.......



Spoiler



o





Spoiler



o


.......



Spoiler



o


.......



Spoiler



o


.......



Spoiler



o





Spoiler



o


.......



Spoiler



oooooo


.......



Spoiler



o



Uff fertig.
Nein ich habe nur das Anime geschaut.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> So, ich bin Weg, Nacht



Hast du uns überhaupt begrüsst? ^^


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Uff fertig.
> Nein ich habe nur das Anime geschaut.



Du solltest den Manga (zumindest den letzten Band) wirklich mal lesen, wenn du DN magst.  Und die 38. Folge lohnt sich auch


----------



## Huntermoon (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hast du uns überhaupt begrüsst? ^^


oh, hab ich das vergessen?

*nachguck* *offen, alten nachtschwärmer-antwort-tab mit ner begrüssung find* *von dannen schleich*


----------



## Raheema (25. April 2009)

Nacht hunter ^^ 


und ich Re


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Nacht hunter ^^
> 
> 
> und ich Re



Wb

Such dir nen neuen Avatar.. Giev Kitties bakk!


----------



## Skatero (25. April 2009)

Ich finde, so sieht er männlicher aus.


----------



## mookuh (25. April 2009)

spectrales was sind das eig für typen in deiner sig?


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich finde, so sieht er männlicher aus.



Ich stimme zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mookuh schrieb:


> spectrales was sind das eig für typen in deiner sig?



Na ein paar Typen mit Gasmasken die tanzen... was sonst?


----------



## Raheema (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wb
> 
> Such dir nen neuen Avatar.. Giev Kitties bakk!




hmm mal gucken ^^^alle habenm mich immer beschimpft wegen den ava mit den katzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. April 2009)

Eine sprech.. Nein, ich lasse es.


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> hmm mal gucken ^^^alle habenm mich immer beschimpft wegen den ava mit den katzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lass dir nicht reinreden, die Ärzte sind klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Skatero schrieb:


> Eine sprech.. Nein, ich lasse es.



Was man anfängt, muss man auch beenden o_O


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Lass dir nicht reinreden, die Ärzte sind klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



olol bin doch auch Ärzte-Fan, aber gerade das Bild sieht doof aus als Ava.. vielleicht weils zu klein ist

Hab die Sig von Mefisthor.. 4 headbanger mit Gasmasken


----------



## Raheema (25. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Lass dir nicht reinreden, die Ärzte sind klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




richtig Ärzte ROCKEN!!


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hab die Sig von Mefisthor.. 4 headbanger mit Gasmasken



Dieb!   Obwohl.. geschieht ihm recht, er hat doch auch neulich einen Avatar geklaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Dieb!



Hab ihm schon eine PM geschrieben.. wenns ihn stört nehm ichs wieder raus


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Hach ja... jetzt kehrt hier wieder Stille ein... Zeit für Keyboardcats Einsatz!  

Für mehr Infos besuchen sie den Youtubevideothread



Edit: *verschwindet im Schatten*  Wir sehen uns heute Abend wieder


----------



## Raheema (25. April 2009)

man was ist denn hier los? letzer post vor 30min? na denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ich geh jetzt pennen Nacht euch


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Gute Nacht @all

Ich werd aber noch bissl zocken 

Primetime für die Ammis


----------



## Anduris (25. April 2009)

huhu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. April 2009)

Hallo *gähn*


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (25. April 2009)

Moisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (25. April 2009)

hey ho^^ noch wer hier am rumgeistern oder schon alle am pennen?


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Rumgeistern


----------



## Skatero (25. April 2009)

Ich weiss es selber nicht.


----------



## Manoroth (25. April 2009)

immerhin antwortet ihr^^


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Ich geh jetzt aber echt ins Bett

Hab so einen Schädel..


----------



## Manoroth (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt aber echt ins Bett
> 
> Hab so einen Schädel..



na dann gn8^^


----------



## Skatero (25. April 2009)

Man ich bin soo müde, aber ich will Destros killen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (25. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man ich bin soo müde, aber ich will Destros killen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ka wasn destros is aber geh besser pennen wen du müde bist^^


----------



## Anduris (25. April 2009)

haaa, jetzt is keiner mehr da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin jetzt aber auch mal pennen... guds nächtle!^^


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Gute abend Nachtschwärmer =) Wie gehts euch so?


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

First?


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Lol zu früh gepostet!  
/report


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

sack o.O


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Lol zu früh gepostet!
> /report


Meine uhr Zeige 21.00 uhr an von daher =)


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Es zählt die Forenuhr ololol


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meine uhr Zeige 21.00 uhr an von daher =)


hier gehts nach dem buffedserver!
buffed hat immer recht!
screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Es zählt die Forenuhr ololol


Auf die achte ich nicht. Ich achte nur auf meine Uhr


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

Ich mach mal Werbung in eigener Sache.
Neues,tolles,atemberaubendes Forenspiel!
Eine neue Version vom Contest aus dem Gott&Die welt forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auf die achte ich nicht. Ich achte nur auf meine Uhr


ich stell jetzt meine uhr 6 stunden weiter und poste dann morgen um 15 uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)




----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich stell jetzt meine uhr 6 stunden weiter und poste dann morgen um 15 uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lol jetzt hast du deinen streng geheimen Plan verraten! Das zählt als Geständnis


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich stell jetzt meine uhr 6 stunden weiter und poste dann morgen um 15 uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tu das und du hast wieder ne schreibsperre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Crack:
Ich sags nur vorsicht,aber pass auf das du solche 1 Smiley/wort posts nicht zu oft bringst. Wenn sie zum Thema passen ok,aber pass lieber auf damit.


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


>



ZOMFG! 1 Smileypost!!  /report


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tu das und du hast wieder ne schreibsperre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


warum nachtschwärmer hat doch bestimmt keine regeln, die mods als echte regel sehen, steht nur im ersten post 'Postet ma bitte um 21-6 uhr'
hoff ich doch mal zumindest :O
aber du hast auch zu früh, was machen diese 5:59 stunden schon aus?!


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. April 2009)

Schwere Zeiten... Schwere Zeiten... ^^


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

lüg doch net


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum nachtschwärmer hat doch bestimmt keine regeln, die mods als echte regel sehen, steht nur im ersten post 'Postet ma bitte um 21-6 uhr'
> hoff ich doch mal zumindest :O
> aber du hast auch zu früh, was machen diese 5:59 stunden schon aus?!


Ne menge. ich denke maximal sind 1-3 min erlaubt. Aber 6h sicherlich nicht.
Aber wie gesagt,tu es nur.


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne menge. ich denke maximal sind 1-3 min erlaubt. Aber 6h sicherlich nicht.
> Aber wie gesagt,tu es nur.


nee das nachrichtenlimit im posteingang wurde auf 250 erhöht, das muss ich immernoch schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Zomfg!! Razyl hat ne Minute zu früh gepostet!!

Steinigt ihn!!



Kronas schrieb:


> nee das nachrichtenlimit im posteingang wurde auf 250 erhöht, das muss ich immernoch schaffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss ich schon wieder den Penis Enlargement Witz bringen?

Edit: Meine Sig sagt ja *gg*


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

sachma kronas gibts noch nen 2. teil von the craft of war?


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Zomfg!! Razyl hat ne Minute zu früh gepostet!!
> 
> Steinigt ihn!!


Joa,warum nicht. Ein paar steine können nie schaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa,warum nicht. Ein paar steine können nie schaden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Rock*z0rt ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Muss ich schon wieder den Penis Enlargement Witz bringen?
> 
> Edit: Meine Sig sagt ja *gg*


ja musst du ich kenn ihn noch net


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa,warum nicht. Ein paar steine können nie schaden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber billige, spitze Steine.. keine mit denen du was bauen könntest!  Die schaden!


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ja musst du ich kenn ihn noch net



Nee, jetzt ists schon langweilig


----------



## Lillyan (25. April 2009)

/slap Razyl

So, damit ist das Thema erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> /slap Razyl
> 
> So, damit ist das Thema erledigt
> 
> ...



/slap Lillyan

niemand slapt mein Razylein


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> /slap Lillyan
> 
> niemand slapt mein Razylein



/slap Speck

und niemand slapt Lilly !


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> /slap Razyl
> 
> So, damit ist das Thema erledigt
> 
> ...


die heilige forelle, mit der lilly geslapt hat! *vitrine hol*


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> /slap Razyl
> 
> So, damit ist das Thema erledigt
> 
> ...


Immer ich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du bist böse Lilly


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> /slap Speck
> 
> und niemand slapt Lilly !



/slap Birk

Niemand slapt einen Gott!


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> *Rock*z0rt ihn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


z0r?
Achtung,könnte epileptische Inhalte und Spuren von Erdnüssen enthalten.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> z0r?
> Achtung,könnte epileptische Inhalte und Spuren von Erdnüssen enthalten.



Fang du nicht auch noch an :s


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> /slap Birk
> 
> Niemand slapt einen Gott!


/slap Spec

Niemand bricht das erste Gebot (auch wenn ich selbst net so daran glaube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> /slap Birk
> 
> Niemand slapt einen Gott!


Doch.  Ich.   Und zwar sobald dieser Möchtegerngott die Hand gegen Lilly erhebt.



chopi schrieb:


> z0r?
> Achtung,könnte epileptische Inhalte und Spuren von Erdnüssen enthalten.



i lol'd


----------



## Lillyan (25. April 2009)

Ohje, was hab ich da angerichtet :X


----------



## Huntermoon (25. April 2009)

`n Abend


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Genug geslapt

Wer noch mehr davon haben will gebe jetzt auf einer beliebigen Pornoseite "Fetish" ein.

Nabend Jägermond


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> `n Abend


Abend Huntermoon


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ohje, was hab ich da angerichtet :X


einer forelle den platz in einer vitrine gesichert und ein SLAPBATTLE ausgelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. April 2009)

Nabend Psychos


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ohje, was hab ich da angerichtet :X



Es ist nicht deine Schuld, erhabene Lilly !


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> einer forelle den platz in einer vitrine gesichert und ein SLAPBATTLE ausgelöst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/slap für Caps



Birk schrieb:


> Es ist nicht deine Schuld, erhabene Lilly !



/slap für Hinternkriechen


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Genug geslapt
> Wer noch mehr davon haben will gebe jetzt auf einer beliebigen Pornoseite "Fetish" ein.
> Nabend Jägermond


Das war Anbieten von Sachen mit pornografischem Inhalt an Minderjährige. Permban?
Ps. gute Idee.


----------



## Lillyan (25. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich stell jetzt meine uhr 6 stunden weiter und poste dann morgen um 15 uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr *MEZ*

Damit ist es total egal wie spät es auf deinem Rechner ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

/slap all o.O


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ohje, was hab ich da angerichtet :X


Gib jeden ne schreibsperre und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Das war Anbieten von Sachen mit pornografischem Inhalt an Minderjährige. Permban?



Ich hab keine Pornoseiten genannt
Ich habs nicht angeboten..


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

wtf? schaut mal zu mybuffed
buffed ringsuch aktion?!


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr *MEZ*
> 
> Damit ist es total egal wie spät es auf deinem Rechner ist
> 
> ...


tell razyl...


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wtf? schaut mal zu mybuffed
> buffed ringsuch aktion?!



Du bist ziemlich schnell,junges Mädel...
Naja,sucht eh keiner mehr...ausser Crackmack vllt.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wtf? schaut mal zu mybuffed
> buffed ringsuch aktion?!



Die ist mir zu schwer :s

Lohnt sich nicht


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> tell razyl...


/sign

also hat razyl zu früh!


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

noch 2 ringe!!!!


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

> *
> z0r?
> Achtung,könnte epileptische Inhalte und Spuren von Erdnüssen enthalten.



Take this:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Die ist mir zu schwer :s
> 
> Lohnt sich nicht


ich warte immer noc aufn thread mit allen links^^


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> noch 2 ringe!!!!


giev 18 linkz


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich warte immer noc aufn thread mit allen links^^



me2 :O


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich warte immer noc aufn thread mit allen links^^


Ich hab knapp 15 Links , aber alle 20 Ringe - =)


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Und ich warte auf eine Suche nach Death Notes für den Titel Death God. (Shingami oder so..)


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab knapp 15 Links , aber alle 20 Ringe - =)


dann her damit mein allerliebster razyl, es ist mir natürlich völlig egal wann du hier postest du bist allzeit willkommen!


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann her damit mein allerliebster razyl, es ist mir natürlich völlig egal wann du hier postest du bist allzeit willkommen!



Wann machst du endlich die Strähne von deinem Ava weg?


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann her damit mein allerliebster razyl, es ist mir natürlich völlig egal wann du hier postest du bist allzeit willkommen!


Nö,die Links bleiben mir. Es wäre unfair gegenüber den anderen die Suchen.


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

ich hab die links von razyl darf ich se posten? <.<


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,die Links bleiben mir. Es wäre unfair gegenüber den anderen die Suchen.


well...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich hab die links von razyl darf ich se posten? <.<



Wenn du eine Verwarnung willst, ja


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,die Links bleiben mir. Es wäre unfair gegenüber den anderen die Suchen.


ich hab erst grad davon erfahren :O
und warum sammelst du überhaupt die links wenn du sie nich rausgibst


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich hab die links von razyl darf ich se posten? <.<


Wenn du dir selbst die Chanchen verringern willst auf die Gewinne - tus nur...

@ Kronas:
Ich geb sie nur an dich nicht raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich hab die links von razyl darf ich se posten? <.<


ja


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Und ich warte auf eine Suche nach Death Notes für den Titel Death God. (Shingami oder so..)



Shinigami,unwissender.


----------



## Skatero (25. April 2009)

Ich bin mal afk.
Achja  Crackmack, hast du deine Signatur selber gemacht?!


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und warum sammelst du überhaupt die links wenn du sie nich rausgibst



Für seine anderen 5 Buffed Accounts

@Chopi: hab ich mir auch gedacht.. war nich so sicher


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du dir selbst die Chanchen verringern willst auf die Gewinne - tus nur...
> 
> @ Kronas:
> Ich geb sie nur an dich nicht raus
> ...


*wein* du bist gemein

*an lillys rockzipfel zieh* lilly lilly razyl ist gemein zu miiiir

btw was gibts überhaupt diesmal


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

kronas will linkz


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> kronas will linkz


Gib sie nur raus,aber erwarte nicht mehr meine Hilfe beim nächsten mal =O

@ Kronas:
Ja wein nur...


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> kronas will linkz


dann gib sie ihm


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2009)

wegen dem fail thread hab ich wieder DEN imba /b/ fred rausgekramt und würd den gern mit euch teile. aber das könnte wohl stress geben^^


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

ich find bei buffed in den tehmen garnichts über die ringaktion :x


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wegen dem fail thread hab ich wieder DEN imba /b/ fred rausgekramt und würd den gern mit euch teile. aber das könnte wohl stress geben^^



Was soll das für ein Thread sein?
Schick mir nen Link



Kronas schrieb:


> ich find bei buffed in den tehmen garnichts über die ringaktion :x



Ich auch nicht.. Da steht nur dass man mit 10 Ringen teilnimmt..
Vielleicht hab ich ja deswegen nicht gesucht?


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich find bei buffed in den tehmen garnichts über die ringaktion :x


XD

http://www.buffed.de/news/9927/herr-der-ri...r-auf-buffed-de


----------



## Lillyan (25. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *wein* du bist gemein
> 
> *an lillys rockzipfel zieh* lilly lilly razyl ist gemein zu miiiir
> 
> btw was gibts überhaupt diesmal


Es ist Razyl, was erwartest du? :>


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wegen dem fail thread hab ich wieder DEN imba /b/ fred rausgekramt und würd den gern mit euch teile. aber das könnte wohl stress geben^^



Pm,Qry,Msn?
Choose your weapon.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Was soll das für ein Thread sein?
> Schick mir nen Link


der skullfuck thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der skullfuck thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LIIINK


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es ist Razyl, was erwartest du? :>


Jop,ich bin nunmal fies zu Kronas... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

lols.. Die Satan-Seite 
Und Razyl hat sie aufgemacht ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@trolli: Link büdde


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

Threadseite 3666 \m/
Das ist drei mal so fies und gemein!


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

Seite 3666


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> lols.. Die Satan-Seite
> Und Razyl hat sie aufgemacht ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Passt doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Passt doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist Fussball- Fan und hörst.. was für musik hörst du?


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Du bist Fussball- Fan und hörst.. was für musik hörst du?


Alles möglich - solange es mir gefällt =)

wehe ihr postet hier nun youtubelinks,ich drück keinen an!


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2009)

/b/ at its best:

[entfernt]

so genial


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

Was macht Kronas so lange? o.O


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Zomfg Trolli


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

Omg trolli


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

Ma sehn wie lang es drinbleibt, gut dass ichs in meinem /b/-Folder für die Ewigkeit hab - aber es gibt durchaus noch mehr win in anderen Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Was macht Kronas so lange? o.O


weinen weil razyl gemein ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Öhem trolli das könnte zu einen Bann führen nur mal so O_O


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

:O razyl machs nich nochmal sonst komm ich zu dir und ich sags dir das wird nicht lustig


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> :O razyl machs nich nochmal sonst komm ich zu dir und ich sags dir das wird nicht lustig


was Nochmal? hä?


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> :O razyl machs nich nochmal sonst komm ich zu dir und ich sags dir das wird nicht lustig



Der hatte 1g zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ma sehn wie lang es drinbleibt, gut dass ichs in meinem /b/-Folder für die Ewigkeit hab - aber es gibt durchaus noch mehr win in anderen Threads
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gief plx =)


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

> Öhem trolli das könnte zu einen Bann führen nur mal so O_O



Also ich hab für nen Demotivator über Religion 1 Tag bekommen... Ich denke bei trolli bleibts bei ner Verwarnung^^


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

du sollst nich nochmal machen das er weint


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Also ich hab für nen Demotivator über Religion 1 Tag bekommen... Ich denke bei trolli bleibts bei ner Verwarnung^^


ich hab ne vorgeschichte^^


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> du sollst nich nochmal machen das er weint


Pff denkste es juckt mich ob Kronas weint? Soll er doch o_O


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Pff.. Kronas bringt Birk zum Weinen, da können auch wir ihn dazu bringen.

ihn = Kronas


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Der hatte 1g zu viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mowl du u-loch


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

> gief plx =)



Anon delivers:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist nichtmal verboten ^^


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Pff.. Kronas bringt Birk zum Weinen, da können auch wir ihn dazu bringen.
> 
> ihn = Kronas


tue ich das?


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> mowl du u-loch



u-loch?


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

a****loch darf ich ja net sagen also u-loch


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Könnten wir wieder zu "normalen" sachen kommen?


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Was für ein Forum ist das bitte?
Wo gibts so einen Quatsch? oO

Need!



Razyl schrieb:


> Könnten wir wieder zu "normalen" sachen kommen?



K.A. wad für dich Normal ist.


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

Tut mir leid,das ich so spät poste,aber ich musste einen verdammten *Anon*thread lesen,das ist wirklich WIN,ich sollte da öfter lesen.


----------



## Lillyan (25. April 2009)

Wenn nochmal sowas passiert ist hier zu.... kollektiv jemanden dazu anzufeuern einen verbotenen Link zu posten... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Tut mir leid,das ich so spät poste,aber ich musste einen verdammten *Anon*thread lesen,das ist wirklich WIN,ich sollte da öfter lesen.


anon thread?


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn nochmal sowas passiert ist hier zu.... kollektiv jemanden dazu anzufeuern einen verbotenen Link zu posten... *kopfschüttel*


=O
Für immer zu?


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> =O
> Für immer zu?



... -.-



Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn nochmal sowas passiert ist hier zu.... kollektiv jemanden dazu anzufeuern einen verbotenen Link zu posten... *kopfschüttel*



Ich wollte nur eine PM


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn nochmal sowas passiert ist hier zu.... kollektiv jemanden dazu anzufeuern einen verbotenen Link zu posten... *kopfschüttel*


genau! böse! ganz schlimm hier!


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

für immer


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

dann machen wir nen neuen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> für immer


*echo von dem wort 'immer' produzier*


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> dann machen wir nen neuen auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gibt noch die N8schwärmer gruppe =)


----------



## Zorkal (25. April 2009)

4chan ist das größte Imageboard im Web und so ziemlich die einflussreichste Seite der Welt.(Proof) Da zeigen sich die Abgründe der Menschen auf.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Mal eben einen 2 Jahre alten Thread der über 3600 Seiten geht schließen mit einem Schnippen..
Klar


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> dann machen wir nen neuen auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das gefällt lilly dann aber nich so^^


----------



## Skatero (25. April 2009)

NNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> NNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


dann müssen wir eben lieb bleiben, dann bleibt lilly auch lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

lilly du hast nix gelesen


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn nochmal sowas passiert ist hier zu.... kollektiv jemanden dazu anzufeuern einen verbotenen Link zu posten... *kopfschüttel*


"Pm?Qry?Msn?"
Ist alles keine Aufforderung,es im Thread zu posten.
Das ich mich immer so angegriffen fühlen muss.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Mal eben einen 2 Jahre alten Thread der über 3600 Seiten geht schließen mit einem Schnippen..
> Klar


Wieso nicht? Mittlerweile wurde hier ja schon oft gegen die Regeln verstoßen von daher sollte das kein Problem für die Mods sein


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2009)

loool trolli das is ja mal sooo krank xDD


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> "Pm?Qry?Msn?"
> Ist alles keine Aufforderung,es im Thread zu posten.
> Das ich mich immer so angegriffen fühlen muss.


*chopi ein schild gibt* damit fühlst du dich nicht mehr angegriffen


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *chopi ein schild gibt* damit fühlst du dich nicht mehr angegriffen



Zomfg Nerd


Mann.. Wie sich Razyl wieder an Lillyan ranwirft, wenn mal irgendwas ist.. -.-

Afk.. Zocken dann Saw 1-3


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

Trolli hat btw ne permanente Schreibsperre bekommen...

R.I.P., fellow Anon.


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Zomfg Nerd
> 
> 
> Mann.. Wie sich Razyl wieder an Lillyan ranwirft, wenn mal irgendwas ist.. -.-
> ...


fürs einschleimen bei lilly sind immernoch birk und ich zuständig :x


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

neeeeeeeeeein trolli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2009)

Unbann trolli! Unbann trolli! Unbann trolli!


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Mann.. Wie sich Razyl wieder an Lillyan ranwirft, wenn mal irgendwas ist.. -.-


Denk nur was du willst,nur ist es mittlerweile schon öfters vorgekommen das der Thread zu war.und ich denke nicht,das es irgendeinen Mod probleme bereiten würde den hier einfach zu schließen...

Und na dann:
R.I.P Trolli


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

lilly was hast du getan?


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> neeeeeeeeeein trolli
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ban bekommen?
wie lange?


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

für immer


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

Für immer, wie ich schon sagte.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Trolli hat btw ne permanente Schreibsperre bekommen...






Kronas schrieb:


> ban bekommen?
> wie lange?


Das sagt alles oder?


----------



## Zorkal (25. April 2009)

Wurd Trolli jetzt wegen einem Link zu einem /b/ Thread gesperrt?:O


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

http://my.buffed.de/groups/2087/view/
einen versuch ist es wert :x


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/groups/2087/view/
> einen versuch ist es wert :x


*fässt sich an den Kopf* o_O


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

Aktion: Unbanavatar. Hier das Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

ich bin dabei


----------



## Zorkal (25. April 2009)

Soll ersich einen neuen Account machen...


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

Ich habe diesen Avatar eingestellt, wieso wird mir noch mein alter angezeigt?

Jetzt funktionierts... supi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen Avatar eingestellt, wieso wird mir noch mein alter angezeigt?


ich seh den neuen


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Soll ersich einen neuen Account machen...


Wird ihn nicht viel bringen,sobald ein mod merkt das es ein 2. Account ist wird dieser ebenfalls gebannt.


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

tadaaaaa


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

ebenfalls den ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

Bald wird niemand mehr die User anhand des Avatars unterscheiden können... Ausgezeichnet.


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Trolli hat btw ne permanente Schreibsperre bekommen...
> 
> R.I.P., fellow Anon.


He failes at Winning?
I'm confused.


----------



## Zorkal (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wird ihn nicht viel bringen,sobald ein mod merkt das es ein 2. Account ist wird dieser ebenfalls gebannt.


Diktatur hier...


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. April 2009)

Selbst schuld, wenn er so einen Mist verlinkt muss er damit rechnen zu fliegen...


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

Ausgezeichnet *nase lang zieh* *falten mach* *hände zusammen klapp


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Ich. Hasse. Alkohol.  PUNKT.


Wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben... Gründe für diese Aussage gibts nur an Leute die ich schon sehr lange in RL kenne -.-


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

Well,NOW i'm confused.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Diktatur hier...


Wieso? er hat sich leider gegen die Regeln gestellt mit einen Link der leider nicht in Ordnung ist hier zu posten. Und zweiaccounts sind verboten.



Selor schrieb:


> Selbst schuld, wenn er so einen Mist verlinkt muss er damit rechnen zu fliegen...


/sign


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich. Hasse. Alkohol.  PUNKT.
> 
> 
> Wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben... Gründe für diese Aussage gibts nur an Leute die ich schon sehr lange in RL kenne -.-



Zuviel Getrunken, Mädchen getroffen, Kleiner Birk hat den Dienst versagt?^^


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

> Selbst schuld, wenn er so einen Mist verlinkt muss er damit rechnen zu fliegen...





> Selbst schuld, wenn er so einen Mist verlinkt





> wenn er so einen Mist verlinkt





> Mist



Get. The. Fuck. Out. ò.ó


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

Wie selor,birk und Razyl diesen epischen Moment zerstören...


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Zuviel Getrunken, Mädchen getroffen, Kleiner Birk hat den Dienst versagt?^^



Nö.. der funktioniert bestens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wie selor,birk und Razyl diesen epischen Moment zerstören...


Och wein doch... gibt sicherlich jemanden der dir dann zuhört


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

nabend ihr Schluckspechte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

wir müssen noch nen thread über ihn aufmachen :O


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wie selor,birk und Razyl diesen epischen Moment zerstören...



Das ist kein epischer Moment.. das ist höchstens ein LOLmoment


PS:  Nachrichtenantwort geht mal wieder nicht...


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Get. The. Fuck. Out. ò.ó



Gut ich kanns auch so sagen... Scheiße, Crap, Shit, Guano, Dreck... nicht nur Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





chopi schrieb:


> Wie selor,birk und Razyl diesen epischen Moment zerstören...



Epischer Moment? Wenn du das als Episch siehst... na dann gute Nacht!


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das ist kein epischer Moment.. das ist höchstens ein LOLmoment


Ich verstehe dein Argument nicht.


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> nabend ihr Schluckspechte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


melih, ich kenn da eine gruppe und einen avatar für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

So,ich bin mal 5 min afk,danach will ich ne Zusammenfassung von allem,das passiert ist.


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> melih, ich kenn da eine gruppe und einen avatar für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 #
und welche? (jetzt kommt irg mit Hentai oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vorurteile ftw und so weiter)


@Selor Kith

jeder hat seine eigenen "epischen momente", nur weil deine Epischen Momente auf irg Trekki nerd veranstaltungen waren,heißt es nicht das es bei uns auch  so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dein Argument nicht.


Es ist nur ein weiterer User der gebannt wurde weil er ziemlichen mist gebaut hat - was ist bitte daran episch?

@ Melih:
Guten abend =)


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> #
> und welche? (jetzt kommt irg mit Hentai oder so
> 
> 
> ...


nee den unban trolli avatar  und diese gruppe http://my.buffed.de/groups/2087/view/


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nee den unban trolli avatar  und diese gruppe http://my.buffed.de/groups/2087/view/



Ahja

Was hat der Liebe Trollilein wieder angestellt?


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ahja
> 
> Was hat der Liebe Trollilein wieder angestellt?


Einen link gepostet der nicht hätte hier sein dürfen...


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ahja
> 
> Was hat der Liebe Trollilein wieder angestellt?


bilder gepostest, in denen ein geschlechtsteil mit einem totenschädel vereint wird


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ahja
> 
> Was hat der Liebe Trollilein wieder angestellt?




Er hat einen Link zu einem gaaaaaaanz gaaaaanz pöhsem Thread reingestellt


----------



## Skatero (25. April 2009)

Um was ging es eigentlich in diesem Thread?


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Um was ging es eigentlich in diesem Thread?





Kronas schrieb:


> bilder gepostest, in denen ein geschlechtsteil mit einem totenschädel vereint wird


das da


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Kronas, ich hab mich anders entschieden :X


Und jetzt mach.. aber dalli!


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Leute ihr wisst schon das weder eure Gruppe noch eure Avas etwas bringen oder? Der Account ist permabanned - Ende.


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Kronas, ich hab mich anders entschieden :X


look @ dein postfach


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

Aha intressant

Da war mein Wow Arena 2on2 Match doch spannender,

War grad mitn Schurken von meiner gilde paar runden machen, so neuer Kampf, Ms krieger, heal schamy, ich sag im Ts: Ok, kopfnuss gegen den schamy.......kopfnuss gemacht, ms krieger auf 50% , ich schreib dan "ok blind jetzt".........Krieger wurde gehealt......"Mach blind bitte" immernoch wird er gehealt "VERDAMMTNOCHMAL MACH BLIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!" und was sehe ich? Er greift den schamy ohne stun an,  nachdem wir ganz knapp gewonnen haben frag ich natürlich was das sollte, und er antwortet nur "Sry hab Attacken verstanden, net Blind"...."wtf? wie kann man von Blind auf attacken kommen?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Aha intressant
> 
> Da war mein Wow Arena 2on2 Match doch spannender,
> 
> ...


Manche Leute haben nun mal ein schlechtes Gehör :>


----------



## Taikunsun (25. April 2009)

OMG es ist Melih


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

Wir kämpfen für trolli


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben nun mal ein schlechtes Gehör :>



Naja, selbst wenn, ich hab wegen den BLIND den ganzen TS zusammengeschrien o0


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wir kämpfen für trolli



Ihr wisst schon das ihr mit Pusteblumen gegen Stahlbetonwände und Selbstschussanlagen ankämpft? Nur weil ein paar Hanseln GANZ tolle Avatare haben? Meint ihr das juckt überhaupt irgendwen?


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

Hmm eig wär ich gar net hier aba mein acc is ausgelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Naja, selbst wenn, ich hab wegen den BLIND den ganzen TS zusammengeschrien o0


Dann hat er sich nur rausgeredet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Selor schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das ihr mit Pusteblumen gegen Stahlbetonwände und Selbstschussanlagen ankämpft? Nur weil ein paar Hanseln GANZ tolle Avatare haben? Meint ihr das juckt überhaupt irgendwen?


Sie selbst juckt das sicherlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

What.. the...  


Also da fehlen mir echt die Worte.. hat jemand Seife für meine Augen? >.<


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> What.. the...
> 
> 
> Also da fehlen mir echt die Worte.. hat jemand Seife für meine Augen? >.<


Was ist denn nun los?


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

Naja egal, haben wenigstens jetzt von 0 auf 420 geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps. DK schurke im 2on2 ist nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

ich gebs auf... :<


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

> Leute ihr wisst schon das weder eure Gruppe noch eure Avas etwas bringen oder? Der Account ist permabanned - Ende.





> Ihr wisst schon das ihr mit Pusteblumen gegen Stahlbetonwände und Selbstschussanlagen ankämpft? Nur weil ein paar Hanseln GANZ tolle Avatare haben? Meint ihr das juckt überhaupt irgendwen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doing it for the lulz, newfags.


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

Mich juckt es jedenfalls nicht,das es warscheinlich nichts bringt,man darf doch wohl nen Ava haben,der zeigt,was man über etwas denkt,oder?


Night schrieb:


> Doing it for the lulz, newfags.


Quoted for motherfuckin' Thruth.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Naja egal, haben wenigstens jetzt von 0 auf 420 geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wär Brille nun hier,könntet ihr euch perfekt darüber unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Mich juckt es jedenfalls nicht,das es warscheinlich nichts bringt,man darf doch wohl nen Ava haben,der zeigt,was man über etwas denkt,oder?



Das machen aber die meiste nnicht, sonst wären die meisten AVAtars mit fäkalien überfüllt oder einfach nur Leer


ps: JA iCH STEH DAZU! ich bin ein UNDEAD DK !!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (die meisten denken, ich wärn  ne nachtelfe Priesterin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun los?



Nichts...  ich hab nur zuviel gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Verbreitung davon ist echt unverantwortlich.. zomfg


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Nichts...  ich hab nur zuviel gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Meinst du trollis Bild von einen ForenThread?


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

wtf melih du bist keine n811 priesterin?
ps bin uch undead dk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Das machen aber die meiste nnicht, sonst wären die meisten AVAtars mit fäkalien überfüllt oder einfach nur Leer


Wait...na und?


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meinst du trollis Bild von einen ForenThread?



Ach wie kommst du denn jetzt darauf? o.o''


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wait...na und?



Wir wissen schon das du Scheiße magst und dabei nichts denken willst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Doing it for the lulz, newfags.


WORD!

Naja, ein permbanned Account kommt nicht wieder...

Aber der Thread war einfach mal Epic...will nur wissen wie man nen verschissenen Totenschädel aus Frankreich raus bekommt....und steckt dann auf Aufforderung sein erigiertes Ding da rein...EPIC!!!


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> wtf melih du bist keine n811 priesterin?
> ps bin uch undead dk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol ich dacht du wärst ein Human Priester namens Mikeal und als Gilde jackson, und der ein Argentumknappe mit einer Haustierleine Gassi führt


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ach wie kommst du denn jetzt darauf? o.o''


Reiner zufall,reiner zufall


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

wtf o.O


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> lol ich dacht du wärst ein Human Priester namens Mikeal und als Gilde jackson, und der ein Argentumknappe mit einer Haustierleine Gassi führt


wenn meine sig nicht voll wäre, käm das rein


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Aber der Thread war einfach mal Epic...will nur wissen wie man nen verschissenen Totenschädel aus Frankreich raus bekommt....und steckt dann auf Aufforderung sein erigiertes Ding da rein...EPIC!!!



Ich würde es eher unter reiner Idiotie, Diebstahl und Schändung der Totenruhe abstellen...


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> wtf o.O





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Nekrophilie !  Ist das.. nicht mehr und nicht weniger..  krank..


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Birk:
Krank triffts irgendwie perfekt


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich würde es eher unter reiner Idiotie, Diebstahl und Schändung der Totenruhe abstellen...


Du bist ja auch langweilig.


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

rofl xD


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch langweilig.


Du musst ja auch nicht hier sein - nur mal so nebenbei


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch langweilig.



What! The! Fuck!?

Also nein.. er ist nicht langweilig..  das ist einfach nur krank


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

Zu Nekrophilie hätte ich auch noch ein paar pics, aber die verkneif ich mir... Sonst würde ich den Weg alles trollischen - pardon, irdischen gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besucht /b/... Dann habt ihr alles gesehn.


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du musst ja auch nicht hier sein - nur mal so nebenbei


Darf ich trotzdem rein? Oder komm ich mit den Schuhen nisch rein?


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch langweilig.



Das ist überhaupt DAS Argument... da muss ich mich echt geschlagen geben vor solch einem Schwall an Rethorik und Eloquenz! Ich verbeuge mich vor deiner Fähigkeit solch treffende Begründungen zu finden und zu formulieren...


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Darf ich trotzdem rein? Oder komm ich mit den Schuhen nisch rein?


chopi... unpassend...


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Darf ich trotzdem rein? Oder komm ich mit den Schuhen nisch rein?


Klar kannst du rein. Ich denke der Thread ist offen für jedermann hier


----------



## chopi (25. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist überhaupt DAS Argument... da muss ich mich echt geschlagen geben vor solch einem Schwall an Rethorik und Eloquenz! Ich verbeuge mich vor deiner Fähigkeit solch treffende Begründungen zu finden und zu formulieren...


Ich räume ein,ich hab 2 Minuten darüber nachgedacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Ja night.. spars dir.. 

Als ich zum ersten mal von Nekro gehört habe.. dachte ich mir "das ist so scheiße abgefuckt.. das kann doch nicht wahr sein"   und dann kommt so ein Pic vor meine Augen.. omg !


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich räume ein,ich hab 2 Minuten darüber nachgedacht.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganze 2 Minuten hast du dafür gebraucht... schneller ist keiner was?


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

> Das ist überhaupt DAS Argument... da muss ich mich echt geschlagen geben vor solch einem Schwall an Rethorik und Eloquenz! Ich verbeuge mich vor deiner Fähigkeit solch treffende Begründungen zu finden und zu formulieren...



Trolls trolling trolls




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

Ich könnte ja jetzt auch paar "erotik" bilder posten, aber dann würde ich wieder ein Bann kasieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja jetzt auch paar "erotik" bilder posten, aber dann würde ich wieder ein Bann kasieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und das wollen wir nicht Melih =)


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

giev melih


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja jetzt auch paar "erotik" bilder posten, aber dann würde ich wieder ein Bann kasieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich glaub ich weiß welche art du meinen könntest, wie war das mit vorurteilen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Bla



Von Sarkasmus hast du geistige 1 Watt Birne auch noch nichts gehört, gell?


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und das wollen wir nicht Melih =)



Aber ich mein keine Yaoi bilder, aber ich hab  eine Bekannte, die kennt seiten wo "Wow pron" ist, und da ist kein Yaoi sondern eher Beast und solche ekligen Sachen


@Kronas 

Ich mein Andere o0


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

> ich glaub ich weiß welche art du meinen könntest, wie war das mit vorurteilen?


*hust* 4chan *hust* /d/ *hustentablette*


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

aba nich die bilder mit denen du brille vergewaltigt hast


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Omg.. Bin eine Viertelstunde weg und schon wird Riesentrolli gebannt?

Omg unban!


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> aba nich die bilder mit denen du brille vergewaltigt hast


Das war,soweit ich weiß,Kamui...



Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg.. Bin eine Viertelstunde weg und schon wird Riesentrolli gebannt?
> 
> Omg unban!


Unban wirds wohl nicht geben... zumindest mit den Verstoß nicht


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> *hust* 4chan *hust* /d/ *hustentablette*



Bei 4chan ist doch nur Kinderpornographi, auserdem schnüffelt da die AMIS auf der seite rum, wennde da was falsch postet, haste die vor der Haustüre


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

> Bei 4chan ist doch nur Kinderpornographi, auserdem schnüffelt da die AMIS auf der seite rum, wennde da was falsch postet, haste die vor der Haustüre



lurk moar.
Oder alternativ: rede nicht von Dingen von denen du keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Wegen sowas gibt man keine Perma Banns..
Das Bild löschen, eine Verwarnung, auf die Netiquette hinweisen.. Fertig aus


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Was ist dieses "4chan" ?  

Ich hab schon öfter mal von der Existenz gehört, aber noch keine Beweise gesehen xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wegen sowas gibt man keine Perma Banns..
> Das Bild löschen, eine Verwarnung, auf die Netiquette hinweisen.. Fertig aus



Gut das du sowas nicht zu entscheiden hast...


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wegen sowas gibt man keine Perma Banns..
> Das Bild löschen, eine Verwarnung, auf die Netiquette hinweisen.. Fertig aus


er war ja schon vorbestraft


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

> Wegen sowas gibt man keine Perma Banns..
> Das Bild löschen, eine Verwarnung, auf die Netiquette hinweisen.. Fertig aus



Weiß auch nicht was da los ist... Es sollten wohl erst 7 Tage sein, aber dann wurd perma draus.
Bei mir wars ein Tag und danach 7 Tage...


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

Darf man hier leider nicht posten, aber ich würde auch nicht raten da nicht draufzugehen

ps: die haben da ein Schwanzvergleich Thread, schon allein deswegen würd ich da nicht hingehen


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

omg red net weiter


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht was da los ist... Es sollten wohl erst 7 Tage sein, aber dann wurd perma draus.
> Bei mir wars ein Tag und danach 7 Tage...


bei mir wars beim ersten mal ne stunde dann ein tag dann 3 tage...


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Gut das du sowas nicht zu entscheiden hast...



Yeah, kluge Kommentare brauch ich jetzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine Fresse


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> omg red net weiter



Wiso nicht? ich red hier nur von Fakten!


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Wiso nicht? ich red hier nur von Fakten!



Die du nicht kennst


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

> Darf man hier leider nicht posten, aber ich würde auch nicht raten da nicht draufzugehen
> 
> ps: die haben da auch ein Schwanzvergleich Thread oder?



Du hast immernoch keine Ahnung.

Was das ist? Ein Imageboard -> Man kann Bilder posten und darüber diskutieren. Es gibt Kategorien wie Anime/Manga, Video games, Television&Film, Auto, Music und so weiter.
Der "random"-teil aka /b/ ist allerdings berüchtigt und gehört zur Kategorie der ab 18 Sektionen.

link vorsichtshalber entfernt, auch wenn 4chan allgemein nicht gegen die Netiquette verstößt ô.o


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Mach den Link lieber weg, Lilly ist grad in Rage...


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Du hast immernoch keine Ahnung.
> 
> Was das ist? Ein Imageboard -> Man kann Bilder posten und darüber diskutieren. Es gibt Kategorien wie Anime/Manga, Video games, Television&Film, Auto, Music und so weiter.
> Der "random"-teil aka /b/ ist allerdings berüchtigt und gehört zur Kategorie der ab 18 Sektionen.


Und noch einer der so klug ist und solche links postest...


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Der "random"-teil aka /b/ ist allerdings berüchtigt und gehört zur Kategorie der ab 18 Sektionen.



Genau den Teil mein ich o_0


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

Dann sag /b/ und nicht 4chan, Sherlock


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und noch einer der so klug ist und solche links postet...



Fixed.. Rechtschreib-Ass


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Fixed.. Rechtschreib-Ass


Boah woooow bist du gut. Willste dafür nun ein Bienchen in dein heftchen haben ja?


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Dann sag /b/ und nicht 4chan, Sherlock






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tja ich sag nur das, da gibts viel mehr solcher bilder, manche sind witzig, aber viele sind geschmacklos, eklig, pervers oder einfach nur Krank

ps: und das ist einer der harmlosesten Bilder noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

> Tja ich sag nur das, da gibts viel mehr solcher bilder, manche sind witzig, aber viele sind lustig, erheiternd, großartig oder einfach nur epic



fix'd for you.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Omg, Melih.. /report

Kinderporno!



Night schrieb:


> fix'd for you.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> fix'd for you.



ich mein  bei /b/



@Spectrales

PETZE!


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Leute.. ernsthaft

Kommt mal wieder runter.. und zwar ALLE!   (Selor und Razyl sind schon am Boden, ihr seid ausgenommen :/)


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

> ich mein bei /b/



Ach was? Was denkst du warum ich deine Aussage korrigiert hab?
Ich bin Anon.


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Leute.. ernsthaft
> 
> Kommt mal wieder runter.. und zwar ALLE!   (Selor und Razyl sind schon am Boden, ihr seid ausgenommen :/)



Also ich finde 4chan pics posten witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Night falls

Dann kennst du wohl lange nicht alle bilder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (25. April 2009)

bin ma css zocken


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ach was? Was denkst du warum ich deine Aussage korrigiert hab?
> Ich bin Anon.



Klar... 90% Porn... ist auch so erheiternd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut, wenn man ne perverse Ader hat können solche Bilder erheiternd, witzig und toll sein...


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Also ich finde 4chan pics posten witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja.. und einige andere offensichtlich auch..  darum sag ich ja, dass ihr mal wieder runterkommen sollt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Leute.. ernsthaft
> 
> Kommt mal wieder runter.. und zwar ALLE!   (Selor und Razyl sind schon am Boden, ihr seid ausgenommen :/)


Ich könne dazu bzw. zu einigen hier nun was sagen,aber da ich keine Schreibsperre weil,lass ich das mal lieber


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> bin ma css zocken



Yeah, prima Idee

Ich erstell mir gleich mal Lillyan-Bots


----------



## Zorkal (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und noch einer der so klug ist und solche links postest...


Was ist denn an 4chan bitte schlimm?


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

> Gut, wenn man ne perverse Ader hat können solche Bilder erheiternd, witzig und toll sein...


Haltet euch an Selor, er ist der Meister des Offensichtlichen!

Und zu 90% Porn - hab ma schnell die ersten Seiten von /b/ durchkämmt und festgestellt: 20% waren porn.



> Was ist denn an 4chan bitte schlimm?


I second that.


----------



## Melih (25. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Haltet euch an Selor, er ist der Meister der Nerdz und offizier der Trekki Flotto von enterprise



fix´d


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Was ist denn an 4chan bitte schlimm?


Das hier evtl. auch 12 Jährige sind die auf diesen link gehen,und dann zufällig,oder nicht,auf die Unterforen oder sonst was kommen,die sie eigentlich nicht sehen dürften?Wenn das ein Elternteil mitbekommt,und sieht wie das Kind dahin kam,kann das für Buffed probleme geben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Was ist denn an 4chan bitte schlimm?



90% Perverser Schweinskram...



Night schrieb:


> Haltet euch an Selor, er ist der Meister des Offensichtlichen!
> 
> 
> I second that.



Jetzt wissen wir ja zumindest das du einfach nur ne Perverse Sau bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> 90% Perverer Schweinskram..



Hast dir die Seite überhaupt schon mal angesehen?!


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich erstell mir gleich mal Lillyan-Bots



Ooooook.... o_O    Hast du zufällig Aggresionsprobleme?


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

> Das hier evtl. auch 12 Jährige sind die auf diesen link gehen,und dann zufällig,oder nicht,auf die Unterforen oder sonst was kommen,die sie eigentlich nicht sehen dürften?Wenn das ein Elternteil mitbekommt,und sieht wie das Kind dahin kam,kann das für Buffed probleme geben.



Wenn sie in der Box die abfragt ob man schon 18 ist, und die die Regeln erklärt ausversehen auf okay drücken?


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hast dir die Seite überhaupt schon mal angesehen?!



Hab ich gerade... ich schau mir Sachen vorher an bevor ich sowas sage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wenn sie in der Box die abfragt ob man schon 18 ist, und die die Regeln erklärt ausversehen auf okay drücken?


Ausversehen, ich denke eher die drücken erst recht dadrauf. Weil sie evtl. sehen wollen,was sie eigentlich nicht sehen dürften. Und wie gesagt,bekommt das die Eltern mit,kann es für Buffed zu auseinandersetzungen kommen.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ausversehen, ich denke eher die drücken erst recht dadrauf. Weil sie evtl. sehen wollen,was sie eigentlich nicht sehen dürften. Und wie gesagt,bekommt das die Eltern mit,kann es für Buffed zu auseinandersetzungen kommen.



Lol'd


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Genau.   Selor und Razyl haben hier eindeutig die reifere/intelligentere Einstellung,  4chan hat hier nichts verloren aus den genannten Gründen...


----------



## Zorkal (25. April 2009)

Wir sind hier im Internet...wenn jemand irgendwas in Richtung pr0n sehen will wird er es auch finden. Dazu braucht es keine 4chan-links hier.

Und jetzt nochmal für alle:[entfernt bis Überprüft]
Kann manchmal sehr lustig sein.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Mir kommt vor, dass die einzigen die noch über 4chan diskutieren, die sind die nicht für einen Unban sind..

Ein 12-Jähriger kann auch auf google, Sex eingeben und findet was er sucht..


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Wir sind hier im Internet...wenn jemand irgendwas in Richtung pr0n sehen will wird er es auch finden. Dazu braucht es keine 4chan-links hier.



Verständniss von geschriebenem ist nicht so deine Stärke oder?



> Ausversehen, ich denke eher die drücken erst recht dadrauf. Weil sie evtl. sehen wollen,was sie eigentlich nicht sehen dürften. Und wie gesagt,bekommt das die Eltern mit,kann es für Buffed zu auseinandersetzungen kommen.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Mir kommt vor, dass die einzigen die noch über 4chan diskutieren, die sind die nicht für einen Unban sind..


Sagmal kapierst du es nicht? Es wird keinen unban für Trolli geben. Er wusste worauf er sich einließ als er das Bild gepostet hatte


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagmal kapierst du es nicht? Es wird keinen unban für Trolli geben. Er wusste worauf er sich einließ als er das Bild gepostet hatte



Das hatte nichts mit der Unban-Aktion zu tun..
Sei so nett und lies meinen Post nochmal durch


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Ach Selor.. gibs auf..  die sind lernresistent :/

Edit:  Selbes gilt für dich, Razyl...     


Hier gibt es einfach viel zu viele lernresistende Leute


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ach Selor.. gibs auf..  die sind *rebellisch* :/



äh äh


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ach Selor.. gibs auf..  die sind lernresistent :/
> 
> Edit:  Selbes gilt für dich, Razyl...
> 
> ...


Lernresistent und noch einiges mehr...


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

> Ach Selor.. gibs auf.. die sind lernresistent :/
> 
> Edit: Selbes gilt für dich, Razyl...
> 
> Hier gibt es einfach viel zu viele lernresistende Leute





> Sagmal kapierst du es nicht? Es wird keinen unban für Trolli geben. Er wusste worauf er sich einließ als er das Bild gepostet hatte





> Lernresistent und noch einiges mehr...



Guckt mal was ich hab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

Bei mir ist da ein Bild von nem Jungen^^


----------



## Lillyan (25. April 2009)

Für heute ist hier zu.
Grund: Links, Verweise zu Teilen einer Seite auf der Bilder zu sehen sind, die defintiv nicht her gehören.
Anscheinend ist die Stimmung hier dermaßen angeheizt, dass der Thread mal ein wenig Pause braucht. Morgen um 9 öffne ich ihn wieder. Es tut mir für die leid, die hier vernünftig miteinander reden wollten.
Trolli steht es wie jedem anderen User zu sich bei Zam zu beschweren. Die Entscheidung zum Permban wurde allerdings von mehreren Moderatoren getroffen.
Einen schönen Abend weiterhin. Bis morgen.

//Edit: Wieder auf, gepostet wird dennoch erst ab 21 Uhr. Wir Moderatoren haben uns darauf geeinigt, dass Links, die auf Image-Boards verweisen auf denen +18-Bilder frei zugänglich sind (wie eben jede Links, die gestern Abend hier gepostet wurden) auf buffed.de verboten sind. Bitte haltet euch daran.


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

First? oda postet razyl wieder ne min zu früh? <.<


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wir Moderatoren haben uns darauf geeinigt, dass Links, die auf Image-Boards verweisen auf denen +18-Bilder frei zugänglich sind (wie eben jede Links, die gestern Abend hier gepostet wurden) auf buffed.de verboten sind. Bitte haltet euch daran.


Jawohl Miss Lillyan =D

Guten abend der Rest


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Moin Kinder,auf einen gesitteten Abend.
Btw,mögt ihr Ironie auch so wie ich?


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Moin Kinder,auf einen gesitteten Abend.
> Btw,mögt ihr Ironie auch so wie ich?



ich liebe sie.. vor allem Sarkasmus

Abend


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

Wer fängt heute mit den links an?


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Bin zu jeglicher Schandtat bereit.


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wer fängt heute mit den links an?



Bitte erst ab 5 Uhr


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

Spectrales hab ich schon ma gesagt das mir deine sig angst macht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wer fängt heute mit den links an?


Was hälst du davon wenn mal niemand solche blöden Links postet?


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Spectrales hab ich schon ma gesagt das mir deine sig angst macht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guuuut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was hälst du davon wenn mal niemand solche blöden Links postet?



Nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Nabend


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wir Moderatoren haben uns darauf geeinigt, dass Links, die auf Image-Boards verweisen auf denen +18-Bilder frei zugänglich sind (wie eben jede Links, die gestern Abend hier gepostet wurden) auf buffed.de verboten sind. Bitte haltet euch daran.



"Frei zugänglich" wiederspricht dem Popupfenster mit der Altersbestätigung,4chan ist also erlaubt?


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Hey S-K-A-T-E-R-O



chopi schrieb:


> "Frei zugänglich" wiederspricht dem Popupfenster mit der Altersbestätigung,4chan ist also erlaubt?



Man kanns wegklicken..


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> "Frei zugänglich" wiederspricht dem Popupfenster mit der Altersbestätigung,4chan ist also erlaubt?



Na na, nicht spitzfindig werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Man kanns wegklicken..



Wie würdest du denn dann nicht frei zugänglich definieren?


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> "Frei zugänglich" wiederspricht dem Popupfenster mit der Altersbestätigung,4chan ist also erlaubt?


Meinst du so ein Popupfenster bringt was?


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Na na, nicht spitzfindig werden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und das von dir,mein kleiner Anonymous =/


Razyl schrieb:


> Meinst du so ein Popupfenster bringt was?


Ich meine,es ist damit nicht mehr frei zugänglich.


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

jut abend


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jut abend


Guten Abend Manoroth =)


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wie würdest du denn dann nicht frei zugänglich definieren?



Jeder Affe könnte das wegklicken..

Hey Manorothchen


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

manooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Hallo Manoroth


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> Und das von dir,mein kleiner Anonymous =/



Ich habe grade einen erbitterten PM-Kampf hinter mir (war äußerst erheiternd), da musste ich mir eben wieder meine Fassade von Menschlichkeit aufbauen. Resultat -> mein Post


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

wtf seit 2 min nix gepostet


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

was is eigentlich der sinn dieses threads ausser spam? :p


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> wtf seit 2 min nix gepostet


Na dann post doch schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Celdaro:
Sich mit anderen zu Unterhalten über allgemeine Themen außerhalb der "normalen" Zeiten?


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> was is eigentlich der sinn dieses threads ausser spam?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kommunikation mit anderen Lebewesen


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> was is eigentlich der sinn dieses threads ausser spam?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gib keinen


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> was is eigentlich der sinn dieses threads ausser spam?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er hat das S-Wort gesagt!!

O m g  i c h  l i e b e  B e j e w e l e d 2


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Da ich bezweifle,das hier was sonderlich interesantes passiert,gehe ich ersma kacken.
(Night,fals jemand was tolles verlinkt,was schon weg sein könnte,wenn ich zurück bin,schreibs mir per Pm plz)


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

bejeweled 2 o.O


----------



## neo1986 (26. April 2009)

nabend was ist den mit riesentroll passiert??


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> nabend was ist den mit riesentroll passiert??


bann

edit 1 wort post inc


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> nabend was ist den mit riesentroll passiert??



o rofl


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> nabend was ist den mit riesentroll passiert??


Er wurde gebannt


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Da ich bezweifle,das hier was sonderlich interesantes passiert,gehe ich ersma kacken.
> (Night,fals jemand was tolles verlinkt,was schon weg sein könnte,wenn ich zurück bin,schreibs mir per Pm plz)



Have Fun


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls jemand eine neue Signatur braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und das poste ich einfach so.


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

du mit deinem unbann :/


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Mushroomhead!! 

XD


----------



## neo1986 (26. April 2009)

ha ok dan mach ich mal mit unbann riesentrolli


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

wie änder ich eig im irc den namen ohne neu zu connecten?


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> wie änder ich eig im irc den namen ohne neu zu conecten?


/nick NICKNAME


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> wie änder ich eig im irc den namen ohne neu zu connecten?


/nick NICKNAME

damit


----------



## neo1986 (26. April 2009)

worueber redet ihr?


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

mh kk





Thx Blizz for patch 3.1. and my new rl 

der is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (26. April 2009)

Wenn ihr doch solche Riesentrolli-Fans seid, warum schaut dann nicht ab und an mal jemand in seinen Blog? 

Und guten Abend.


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Du willst damit sagen, dass 3.1 schlecht ist oder?


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das einer nachmacht, kriegt er 10 000 €


----------



## neo1986 (26. April 2009)

hab ich 7tage bann

auch aber wow find ich langsam insgesammt etwas schlecht.


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> Wenn ihr doch solche Riesentrolli-Fans seid, warum schaut dann nicht ab und an mal jemand in seinen Blog?
> 
> Und guten Abend.



Ohne reingesehen zu haben schätze ich, er schreibt, dass er garnicht unbanned werden WILL.
Und?

EDIT: Hurr durr, das gibts doch nicht xD


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

Hallo riesentrolli,

wir haben beschlossen dir noch eine letzte Chance zu geben und verkürzen deine Schreibsperre wieder auf 7 Tage.

Lillyan
Foren-Moderatorin @ buffed.de

wir werden uns also wieder sehen =) 



wuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ohne reingesehen zu haben schätze ich, er schreibt, dass er garnicht unbanned werden WILL.
> Und?


Und du liegst daneben...
Er hat nun einen 7 Tage bann


----------



## Lillyan (26. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ohne reingesehen zu haben schätze ich, er schreibt, dass er garnicht unbanned werden WILL.
> Und?


Du hättest wohl besser mal nachgelesen :>


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Razyl, dein Hoffen war vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

> Hallo riesentrolli,
> 
> wir haben beschlossen dir noch eine letzte Chance zu geben und verkürzen deine Schreibsperre wieder auf 7 Tage.
> 
> ...



Ich bin ein bisschen langsam...


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Razyl, dein Hoffen war vergeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst welches hoffen,könnte ich dir zustimmen oder dir nicht zustimmen...


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Re.
Was würde ich lachen,wenn Riesentrolli nach seiner Sperre einfach ankommt und den Thread nochma postet o.ö


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

So afk CS:S <.<


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Re.
> Was würde ich lachen,wenn Riesentrolli nach seiner Sperre einfach ankommt und den Thread nochma postet o.ö



Yay, das käme dann in den Failthread


----------



## Lillyan (26. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Re.
> Was würde ich lachen,wenn Riesentrolli nach seiner Sperre einfach ankommt und den Thread nochma postet o.ö


Dann hätte er einen Permban... *schulterzuck*


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Der Blogeintrag mit dem unban müsste eigentlich auch in den Failthread... Das spottet jeder Beschreibung xD


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dann hätte er einen Permban... *schulterzuck*


Hmm lilly kann es sein das dein Sig Bild nicht mehr korrekt angezeigt wird?


----------



## Lillyan (26. April 2009)

Ja, ich muss den Link noch erneuern... kommt aber erst nach dem Essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja, ich muss den Link noch erneuern... kommt aber erst nach dem Essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ah ok.
Und guten Hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

omfg o.o
komme vom essen wieder, 2 neue seiten wth >.<


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> omfg o.o
> komme vom essen wieder, 2 neue seiten wth >.<



Nichts interesantes passiert.


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> omfg o.o
> komme vom essen wieder, 2 neue seiten wth >.<


Das ist nicht viel.


----------



## Kangrim (26. April 2009)

Hmm habt ihr euch auch schonmal gefragt wohin benji eigentlich verschwunden ist? xD
Kahm mir grade so in erinnerung.^^


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

*an spamm erstick*
dat is ja schlimm... ._.


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hmm habt ihr euch auch schonmal gefragt wohin benji eigentlich verschwunden ist? xD
> Kahm mir grade so in erinnerung.^^


Pah,unbedeutender Untergebener.
:>


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt, nein ich habe mich noch nie gefragt.
Vielleicht missioniert er gerade in einem anderen Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hmm habt ihr euch auch schonmal gefragt wohin benji eigentlich verschwunden ist? xD
> Kahm mir grade so in erinnerung.^^


In der Kirchenkammer eingesperrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, nein ich habe mich noch nie gefragt.
> Vielleicht missioniert er gerade in einem anderen Forum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne den hab ich ans kreuz genagelt


----------



## Kangrim (26. April 2009)

Liebes Tagebuch. Dies war ein sehr spannender Tag für mich. Ich machte etwas was ich sonst eher selten tat...............Hausaufgaben.


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne den hab ich ans kreuz genagelt


Jetzt kann er stolz aus sich sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Liebes Tagebuch. Dies war ein sehr spannender Tag für mich. Ich machte etwas was ich sonst eher selten tat...............Hausaufgaben.



iiiih es macht hausaufgaben...


----------



## Mefisthor (26. April 2009)

nabend ... ich hasse missverständnisse -.- noch schlimmer wenn se eindeutig aussehen und es deshalb unmöglich ist jemanden davon zu überzeugen das es nicht so ist -.-

lg


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nabend ... ich hasse missverständnisse -.- noch schlimmer wenn se eindeutig aussehen und es deshalb unmöglich ist jemanden davon zu überzeugen das es nicht so ist -.-
> 
> lg


Deine Freundin hat dich mit einer anderen im bett erwischt? oha


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> nabend ... ich hasse missverständnisse -.- noch schlimmer wenn se eindeutig aussehen und es deshalb unmöglich ist jemanden davon zu überzeugen das es nicht so ist -.-



Ich mag sowas

lg


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jetzt kann er stolz aus sich sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sicher^^ jetzt kann er sich einreden das er n märtyrer is und ins paradies kommt mit 77 jungfrauen und... ah ne mom falsche religion...    ne er stirbt einfach nur qualvoll


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2009)

Namd


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Namd



hey kleiner^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey kleiner^^



Kleiner? óÒ


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kleiner? óÒ



wie gross biste?^^


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> Namd



Hey dicker^^

EDIT: Benji hat grad in nem anderen Thread gepostet - er wird vermutlich bald hier auftauchen...


----------



## Mefisthor (26. April 2009)

nö razyl das is ja nichts -.-

ich sitzt grad so rum mim headset auffn kopp ganz allein im zimmer gugg mir irgend nen scheiß bei youtube an und es is etwas heiß hier (deswegen gleich ma fenster aufgemacht).

so jetzt macht mein vadder die tür auf, sieht mich wie ich etwas schwitzend vorm pc sitz (tür is neben fenster deswegen wirkts für ihn kühl) ich hab arm auffem schoß weil der gipsarm unbrauchbar is und drücke instinktiv leertaste um video zu stoppen (auf der die tuss grad so in die kamera guggt) und die seite geht runter anstatt das video stoppt ... red dich da jetzt ma raus !!

lg


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nö razyl das is ja nichts -.-
> 
> ich sitzt grad so rum mim headset auffn kopp ganz allein im zimmer gugg mir irgend nen scheiß bei youtube an und es is etwas heiß hier (deswegen gleich ma fenster aufgemacht).
> 
> ...



Omg lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nö razyl das is ja nichts -.-
> 
> ich sitzt grad so rum mim headset auffn kopp ganz allein im zimmer gugg mir irgend nen scheiß bei youtube an und es is etwas heiß hier (deswegen gleich ma fenster aufgemacht).
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA rofl
haste gut hinbekommen Mef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nö razyl das is ja nichts -.-
> 
> ich sitzt grad so rum mim headset auffn kopp ganz allein im zimmer gugg mir irgend nen scheiß bei youtube an und es is etwas heiß hier (deswegen gleich ma fenster aufgemacht).
> 
> ...



wiso raus redn? is ja nix schlimmes


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> *
> nö razyl das is ja nichts -.-
> 
> ich sitzt grad so rum mim headset auffn kopp ganz allein im zimmer gugg mir irgend nen scheiß bei youtube an und es is etwas heiß hier (deswegen gleich ma fenster aufgemacht).
> ...



Tu so als hättest du dir auf normale Erwachsenenpornos einen runterholen gewollt. Ich nehme an dein Vater konnte das Alter der Frau nicht gut abschätzen in dem kleinen Moment.


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> EDIT: Benji hat grad in nem anderen Thread gepostet - er wird vermutlich bald hier auftauchen...


Mist.


----------



## Mefisthor (26. April 2009)

ja ihr lacht, aber wie willst du dich da rausretten ?? er is ja gleich kopfschüttelnd rausgegangen -.-

lg


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso raus redn? is ja nix schlimmes


Trotzdem eine ziemlich penliche situation


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Tu so als hättest du dir auf normale Erwachsenenpornos einen runterholen gewollt. Ich nehme an dein Vater konnte das Alter der Frau nicht gut abschätzen in dem kleinen Moment.



lol'd


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ja ihr lacht, aber wie willst du dich da rausretten ?? er hat ja gleich kopfschüttelnd rausgegangen -.-
> 
> lg



Die Situation muss dein Sprachzentrum arg durcheinander gebracht haben...


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Die Situation muss dein Sprachzentrum arg durcheinander gebracht haben...



Na, wieder am Flamen?


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Mefisthor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


?


----------



## Mefisthor (26. April 2009)

tss sei du ma in soner situation -.- mein vadder meint eh schon ich tu den ganzen tag nix anderes, mein mülleimer voller taschentücher weil ich einfach nid gesund werd ... ich bin der einzige der beim einseifen das wasser ausmacht und der meint ich rubbel mir einen -.- ganz zu schweigen davon das ich zurzeit lange oben in meim zimmer fernschau weil ich am pc nix machen kann und sport is au nid drin. nidma saufen kann ich gehn weil mein kumpel meint das könnt ungesund für die heilung sein Oo und allein saufen is mir zu teuer

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2009)

Von nichts kommt nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> tss sei du ma in soner situation -.- mein vadder meint eh schon ich tu den ganzen tag nix anderes, mein mülleimer voller taschentücher weil ich einfach nid gesund werd ... ich bin der einzige der beim einseifen das wasser ausmacht und der meint ich rubbel mir einen -.-
> 
> lg



Dann war das ja eh kein Gesichtsverlust. Ich wette dein Vater ist stolz auf dich.


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> tss sei du ma in soner situation -.- mein vadder meint eh schon ich tu den ganzen tag nix anderes, mein mülleimer voller taschentücher weil ich einfach nid gesund werd ... ich bin der einzige der beim einseifen das wasser ausmacht und der meint ich rubbel mir einen -.-
> 
> lg



is jut für die prostata^^


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Nabend!


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> tss sei du ma in soner situation -.- mein vadder meint eh schon ich tu den ganzen tag nix anderes, mein mülleimer voller taschentücher weil ich einfach nid gesund werd ... ich bin der einzige der beim einseifen das wasser ausmacht und der meint ich rubbel mir einen -.-
> 
> lg



Sag ihm ins Gesicht, dass du eine Freundin hast und das nicht nötig hast..

Auch wenns nicht stimmt

Hey BaNi0


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> Sag ihm ins Gesicht, dass du eine Freundin hast und das nicht nötig hast..



Würdest du bitte sofort deinen Penis abgeben?


----------



## Mefisthor (26. April 2009)

was kann man überhaupt noch machen mit gips(rechter unterarm + daumen) ??

lg


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Würdest du bitte sofort deinen Penis abgeben?



Hast du keinen Eigenen?


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> was kann man überhaupt noch machen mit gips(rechter unterarm + daumen) ??
> 
> lg



Masturbieren und Daumencatchen würden mir jetzt so auf die Schnelle einfallen.



> Hast du keinen Eigenen?


Ich meine bei der Männlichkeitsbehörde. Die geben ihn dann an jemanden weiter der ihn mehr verdient hat als du.


----------



## Kangrim (26. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hey BaNi0



Du kennst ihn? oO


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hast du keinen Eigenen?


Könnt ihr das bitte lassen. Es ist kindisch und nervt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Masturbieren und Daumencatchen würden mir jetzt so auf die Schnelle einfallen.



Ich würde nie drauf kommen mit einem Gips zu masturbieren (Obwohl masturbieren die weibliche Selbstbefriedigung ist..)


> Du kennst ihn? oO



Jo


----------



## Mefisthor (26. April 2009)

ich wollt ja schon chatten aber da komm ich mir so nerdig vor wenn ich sogar mit gips am pc sitz.

linke hand is ja noch voll funktionsfähig :/ daumencatchen hab ich schon probiert aber da verlier ich immer

lg


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Schlafen geht immer, auch wenn der Arm im Gips ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> (Obwohl masturbieren die weibliche Selbstbefriedigung ist..)



You fail
>proof<


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2009)

So nacht.
*verschwinden*


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Hab noch nie gehört, dass Männer masturbieren.. oder Frauen onanieren

@Chopi: Meine PM gekriegt?


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hab noch nie gehört, dass Männer masturbieren.. oder Frauen onanieren




Hm, ich hätte jetzt spontan gesagt, dass das beides allgemeine Begriffe sind, lasse mich aber gerne verbessern.


----------



## Mefisthor (26. April 2009)

jo schlafen is schon subber und so aber irgendwie total langweilig -.-

lg


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> Hm, ich hätte jetzt spontan gesagt, dass das beides allgemeine Begriffe sind, lasse mich aber gerne verbessern.



Ist schon richtig so.


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Filme gucken und Musik hören geht wohl, oder lesen. 

Oder z.B. Wii mit Links spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Night falls: Dann bin ich ja beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hab noch nie gehört, dass Männer masturbieren.. oder Frauen onanieren
> 
> @Chopi: Meine PM gekriegt?



Sofern es 4chan war,ja,hab ich,ganz witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

Wieder da


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Sofern es 4chan war,ja,hab ich,ganz witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"i would turn 360 degrees and moonwalk away"

Das ist so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (26. April 2009)

filme guggen und musik hören zählt ja zum fernsehn irgendwie dazu (MTV, Blockbuster)

lg


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Man könnte natürlich auch gute Musik hören, anstatt MTV zu gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

ich muss noch nen aufsatz für die schule schreiben -.-


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2009)

Whooouzza Kangrim mein freund wie geht es dir?


----------



## Kangrim (26. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Whooouzza Kangrim mein freund wie geht es dir?



Hmm sehr schlecht. Bin am Hausaufgaben machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (26. April 2009)

naja ich hab die musik ja nid da ich hör das immer über lastfm

achja und die ham ja jetzt ein schnupperabo draus gemacht, und man darf nimmer ewig gratis musik hörn Oo was darf man dann überhaupt noch auf lastfm ? sich die 30 sek. ausschnitte anhören uuuund ? 

lg

und apropos hausaufgaben ... ich freu mich schon wenn der gips runter is dann muss ich die ganze scheiße (schularbeiten(Rechnungswesen, Mathe)) nachholen yay


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Hm, war das jetzt länger nicht auf last.fm, aber wenn das jetzt was kostet ists ja ziemlich uninteressant geworden :\


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2009)

arme socke ... hast du schon den neuen blog gelesen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (26. April 2009)

MUHAHAHA fertig!


Blog? mach ich mal eben.


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

Dracun bin der gleichen meinung wie dein Sohn er wird der neue Star der eSport Szene


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> arme socke ... hast du schon den neuen blog gelesen??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



waaaaah hallo dracun^^


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2009)

Sag ich doch das Bild passt doch einfach oder?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2009)

HI MAno ... na wie isset?

Und ja mein PC läuft wieder ..


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

Jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (26. April 2009)

Der hat ja schon wieder einen Satz nach oben gemacht oO ich hoffe für ihn, dass er nicht so groß wird wie ich xD


----------



## Mefisthor (26. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3&#8364; im Monat is wucher !! soviel kostet ja fast ein Album .. 

lg


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2009)

schaun mer mal ...wenn des stimmt das die größe immer ne generation überspringt dann wird bestimmt an die 1,90 von meinem vater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da Lob i mir doch Torrents 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Na gut, 3&#8364; zahle ich auch für Napster im Monat, also das geht noch. Und ein Album kostet neu meistens über 15&#8364;...


Torrents kann man sich aber so schlecht ins Regal stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (26. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> schaun mer mal ...wenn des stimmt das die größe immer ne generation überspringt dann wird bestimmt an die 1,90 von meinem vater
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm ich bin um die 1,93 und ich bin nicht immer glücklich darüber xD


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Ich kenn das, bin so um die 1,95m groß und ist nicht immer vorteilhaft ^^


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

is razyl schon weg? o.O


----------



## Mefisthor (26. April 2009)

< auch 1,90 ^^

ich kenn aber einen der is 2,10 und das is nimmer schön

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> is razyl schon weg? o.O


ja


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

bin auch ca 1.90 gross^^


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

1,92 hier


----------



## Kangrim (26. April 2009)

Ja unsere Generation ist ziemlich groß. Und trozem ist es immer scheiße schwer Hosen zu funden xD


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

ô.0 
Wie groß sie hier alle sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schuhe find ich persönlich schwieriger.


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2009)

so bin wieder pennen morgen früh aufstehen also jungs bis denne dann man liest sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knappe 1,80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ja unsere Generation ist ziemlich groß. Und trozem ist es immer scheiße schwer Hosen zu funden xD



hab mehr n prob mit den T-shirts, jacken etc... hab relativ breite schultern... muss schon wegen dem xl kaufn^^ obwohl ich beim bauch etc in n m rein kommn würde^^ aber wen ich dan die muskeln anspanne knirschts immer bie den oberarmen-.-


----------



## Mefisthor (26. April 2009)

jo ich hab schuhgröße 46, ich muss mir schuhe bestellen

bei t-shirts und jacken hab ich eigentlich keine probleme Oo hosen find ich schlimmer die sind manchma en wenig zu kurz 

dafür bin ich aber auch nur +/- 86 kg schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Kangrim (26. April 2009)

Ich folge dann mal Dracun ins offline sein. Gute nacht leute.^^


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> jo ich hab schuhgröße 46, ich muss mir schuhe bestellen
> 
> kg



<---- 47 hier^^ aber ab und an finde ich noch was in nem normalen laden


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich folge dann mal Dracun ins offline sein. Gute nacht leute.^^



gn8 kangrim


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

46 geht noch, bei mir sind vor allem Sportschuhe/Inliner/... problematisch, letztens Inliner gekauft, die hatten geanau ein Modell in meiner Größe, bei Handballschuhen waren es immerhin noch 2 Paar XD

Nacht Kangrim und Dracun


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Dann poste ich auch mal aus Anstand -> 1.86m ,noch am wachsen afaik.


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Nur mal so, "Warum bin ich so fröhlich?"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (26. April 2009)

< is 16 bin au noch am wachsen und größer als mein bald 19 jähriger bruder xD

yay ich will mir jetzt die haare lang wachsen lassen damid ich au endlich ma wien metalhead ausseh ^^

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (26. April 2009)

der song is HAMMER !! xD

lg


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> < is 16 bin au noch am wachsen und größer als mein bald 19 jähriger bruder xD
> 
> yay ich will mir jetzt die haare lang wachsen lassen damid ich au endlich ma wien metalhead ausseh ^^
> 
> lg



seh ich zwar eh schon aba bin auch am wachsen lassn^^ und ich bin 20 und wachse noch-.- laut arzt werd ich wohl bis zu 2 meter gross...


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Jaa, "Jede Zelle meines Körpers ist glücklich..." *sing*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, lange Haare find ich auch gut, hab ich seit etwa 5 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oh, mit 20 noch am wachsen? Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich mit gut 18 aufgehört hab.


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

Hallo Freunde. Alle noch wach? Hab morgen wieder Schule... hatte 2 Wochen Ferien^^


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

There we go


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Alle sind bestimmt nicht mehr wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist so unfair, bei mir an der FH gabs keine Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da hast dus ja richtig gut gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Mano, du hast doch gesagt, dass du ihn angenagelt hast?


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde. Alle noch wach? Hab morgen wieder Schule... hatte 2 Wochen Ferien^^


Krank,will auch o.0
Naja,ich hab mitwoch,donnerstag,freitag Prüfungen gehabt,ist auch fast wie Ferien wenn man gelassen rangeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (26. April 2009)

hab morgen au noch schule -.- kann aber nur dasitzen und nix tun

lg


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

Bin halt noch in der Obligatorischen schule^^insgesamt 13 Wochen Ferien pro Schuljahr^^


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

ich schreib morgen englisch abi und werd nicht müde >.<


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Hm, wie kommst du denn auf 13 Wochen? Bei uns gabs immer nur 12 wenn ich mich nicht irre.

@sTereoType: LK oder GK?


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

Dann geh Schafe zählen

hab heute den neuen Fast and Furious gesehn^^


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mano, du hast doch gesagt, dass du ihn angenagelt hast?



ja hab ich eigentlich auch... ev hat er sich befreit... verdammt ich hätt mich doch mehr an den römern orientiern müssn und ihn noch am kreuz mit ner lanze erstechen... sry-.-


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

Bin SChweizer, leb i Kanton Aargau. 

2 Wochen Herbstferien
2 Wochen Winterferien
2 Wochen Sportferien (so im Februar...)
2 Wochen Frühlingsferien
5 Wochen Sommerferien


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

LK, das heißt also ich sitz da von 9h bis 14h .
wahrscheinlich bin ich wieder nach zwei drittel der zeit fertig und schieb panik warum mir wieder nix einfällt *gruml*


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dann geh Schafe zählen


Das bringt übrigens nur etwas,wenn man nicht wirklich zählt,sondern nur so im Halbschlaf vor sich hin murmelt.Wenn du wirklich zählst,regt das dein Hirn an und due bist noch wacher als am Anfang.


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ja hab ich eigentlich auch... ev hat er sich befreit... verdammt ich hätt mich doch mehr an den römern orientiern müssn und ihn noch am kreuz mit ner lanze erstechen... sry-.-


Ja schade...


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

Mache 40 Situp's.

Dann willste dich am liebsten hinlegen^^


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Habt ihrs gut da unten, so viele Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab letztes Jahr Englisch LK geschrieben, war eigentlich ganz okay; was habt ihr denn so für Themen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2009)

WUSA! Romulaner in Berlin, einer verletzt und grünes Blut an einer Schlafstelle in einem Hinterhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mache 40 Situp's.
> 
> Dann willste dich am liebsten hinlegen^^


40? das ist ja nicht mal die zwei im schulsport^^

@ Banio : wie gesagt , abi halt. das bedeuted es kann alles dran kommen was in der zwölften und dreizehnten aufkam


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

Skatero und Manoroth ignoriere ich jezz einfach und absichtlich. Für das Wohl aller und vorallem für die Moderatoren... ich mein, wer will sich um 10 vor Elf noch anstrengen und wer bannen? Ich nich


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Was haben wir, denn gemacht?


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Jo, stimmt schon, aber in Englisch kann man meiner Meinung nach eh nicht so viel tun, deswegen fand ich das immer sehr entspannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Skatero und Manoroth ignoriere ich jezz einfach und absichtlich. Für das Wohl aller und vorallem für die Moderatoren... ich mein, wer will sich um 10 vor Elf noch anstrengen und wer bannen? Ich nich



das warn scherz^^ ich nagle doch keine landsmänner ans kreuz^^


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

das prob ist das gleiche wie in deutsch, ich hasse analysieren und interpretieren. aber in englisch ist das wenigstens etwas abgeschwächt. themengebiete sind globalisation, personality, immigrants und multiculti. also alles so ziemlich ein einheitsbrei


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Aus Spass wird Ernst!


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.com/micha.spieler/...024168656469010




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Im Grunde die gleichen Themen wie letztes Jahr, wir hatten noch Shakespear, dafür "personality" nicht, wobei ich mir darunter grad auch nicht so viel vorstellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aus Spass wird Ernst!



ne ich nagle wie gesacht keien landsmänner an kreuze^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BITwSwi1oaE...re=channel_page


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das warn scherz^^ ich nagle doch keine landsmänner ans kreuz^^



Dann is gut.
Wisst ihr warum man Jesus "ans Kreuz" nagelte? es wurde ein Wettbewerb gemacht, wie man leuten am schlimmsten und quallvollsten hinrichten soll... informiert euch bei einem Theologen. ich hab das aus Dritter Hand.


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dann is gut.
> Wisst ihr warum man Jesus "ans Kreuz" nagelte? es wurde ein Wettbewerb gemacht, wie man leuten am schlimmsten und quallvollsten hinrichten soll... informiert euch bei einem Theologen. ich hab das aus Dritter Hand.


Also da habe ich schon andere Märchen gehört.


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dann is gut.
> Wisst ihr warum man Jesus "ans Kreuz" nagelte? es wurde ein Wettbewerb gemacht, wie man leuten am schlimmsten und quallvollsten hinrichten soll... informiert euch bei einem Theologen. ich hab das aus Dritter Hand.



och da würd mir n haufen interessantere sachn in den sin kommn als wen an n kreuz zu dübeln^^ und vor allem wen man ihn dan noch ersticht nimmt das der ganzen sache iwie den spass oder net?


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BITwSwi1oaE...re=channel_page


Yeah, Corvus Corax 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dann is gut.
> Wisst ihr warum man Jesus "ans Kreuz" nagelte? es wurde ein Wettbewerb gemacht, wie man leuten am schlimmsten und quallvollsten hinrichten soll... informiert euch bei einem Theologen. ich hab das aus Dritter Hand.


naja, ist ja nicht so das jesus der einzige und erste war der so gefoltert wurde und btw man musste die leute trotzdem noch anbinden weil es sonst nich hält daher auch jesus letzten worte "Mehr nägel, ich rutsche" Xd (nehmst mir nicht krumm^^)


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> och da würd mir n haufen interessantere sachn in den sin kommn als wen an n kreuz zu dübeln^^ und vor allem wen man ihn dan noch ersticht nimmt das der ganzen sache iwie den spass oder net?



Naja, die haben ihn ja nicht wirklich erstochen, sondern nur geguckt, ob er schon tot ist, aus der Wunde kam ja schließlich auch Wasser und Blut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

Ich komme gleich vorbei... 

*mond anschau und heul* " Kommt her meine Wölfe! ich habe Frischfleisch für euch!"


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Naja, die haben ihn ja nicht wirklich erstochen, sondern nur geguckt, ob er schon tot ist, aus der Wunde kam ja schließlich auch Wasser und Blut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is aba trotzdem net lustig noch an ihm rumzustochern... und vor allem net bei der brust... da pixt man ma kräftig in den fuss oder hintern da reagiert der dan schon^^


Edit: wo wilste den hin mit den wölfen? kommste bei mir vorbei? ich liebe wölfe^^ (is auch mein totemtier^^)


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Wenn die nett gewesen wären hätten sie ihn erst gar nicht aufgehängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

Keine Angst. Für dich nehm ich meine Golems mit.


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Wenn die nett gewesen wären hätten sie ihn erst gar nicht aufgehängt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



von nett hab ich nie was gesacht^^ aber eben bei der brust blutet er dan stark und so lebt er wehniger lange... da pixt man lieber in den fuss das stört ihn aber er leidet gleich lang


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Keine Angst. Für dich nehm ich meine Golems mit.



hui golems^^ aber wölfe wärn mir lieber...


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dann is gut.
> Wisst ihr warum man Jesus "ans Kreuz" nagelte? es wurde ein Wettbewerb gemacht, wie man leuten am schlimmsten und quallvollsten hinrichten soll... informiert euch bei einem Theologen. ich hab das aus Dritter Hand.



Quatsch, das ist römischer Standard bei Aufständischen und Sklaven und von den Makedonen und Karthagern übernommen... darum mag ich keine Theologen... die verzerren die Geschichte so wie es ihnen gerade in den Glauben passt...


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Naja, bisher hab ich noch keinen Theologen gehört, der meinte das wäre ein Wettbewerb gewesen ô.0 
Und es gibt sogar relativ viele Theologen, die halbwegs vernünftige Thesen haben, bzw ihre Schriften halbwegs vernünftig deuten...


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

Darum hab ich in meiner Monstersammlung für die Golems entschieden^^Damit du Probleme mit ihnen kriegst! *diabolisches lachen*
Ich mach dich kaputt!


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

eben... dachte schon^^ es giebt viel qualvolleres als kreuzigen^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnRHcKQfF30


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> Keine Angst. Für dich nehm ich meine Golems mit.



Ach, du bist zugleich Jude UND Christ?


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

wie gesagt. diese Infos sind aus dritter hand. Ich wüsst jezz auch nicht, von wo ich die Quelle herhaben könne.


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Darum hab ich in meiner Monstersammlung für die Golems entschieden^^Damit du Probleme mit ihnen kriegst! *diabolisches lachen*
> Ich mach dich kaputt!



aus was sind den die golems? lehm? eisen? stein? magma? fleisch? luft? sonst was lustiges?

naja ich hab was zum sie erwarten.... *katana schleif*


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Oh ja, man muss sich nur mal nen paar mittelalterliche Foltermethoden angucken ô.0
Oder auch nen paar Sachen, die die in der DDR oder in China drauf hatten, nicht nett...

Und um auf deinen Link einzugehen: Yeah, Schandmaul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ach, du bist zugleich Jude UND Christ?


naja so großer unterschied herrscht da nicht, auch wenn christen das gerne so sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die christen glauben halt zusätzlich noch an jesus als bote/sohn gottes und die juden nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2009)

LOL!

Illuminüsse xD Ich liebe American Dad!


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Oh ja, man muss sich nur mal nen paar mittelalterliche Foltermethoden angucken ô.0
> Oder auch nen paar Sachen, die die in der DDR oder in China drauf hatten, nicht nett...
> 
> Und um auf deinen Link einzugehen: Yeah, Schandmaul
> ...



genau^^ wen mans richtig macht kann man ne person jahre lang praktisch ununterbrochn foltern und quälen da is selbst der schmerzvollste tod n zuckerschlecken gegen^^


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> naja so großer unterschied herrscht da nicht, auch wenn christen das gerne so sagen wink.gif die christen glauben halt zusätzlich noch an jesus als bote/sohn gottes und die juden nicht.



Natürlich herrscht da kein großer Unterschied, man kann aber trotzdem eigentlich nicht beides gleichzeitig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

ääh.. natürlich gibt es noch schlimmere Foltermethoden. Doch lebte Jesus im Mittelalter oder in China? Man... du Horst^^


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> Illuminüsse xD Ich liebe American Dad!



Danke für die Info. *Fernseher einschaltet*


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ääh.. natürlich gibt es noch schlimmere Foltermethoden. Doch lebte Jesus im Mittelalter oder in China? Man... du Horst^^



auch da wusste man wie man ner person lange enorme schmerzen zufügen kann.... wie gesacht dagegen is selbst son tod wie sie jesus angeblich beschert ham n klacks dagegen


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Es ging ja auch nicht mehr darum, wie man Jesus sonst noch hätte foltern können, sondern allgemein ums foltern (zumindest hab ich das so verstanden) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Doch lebte Jesus im Mittelalter



ANTIKE! Mein Gott...


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ääh.. natürlich gibt es noch schlimmere Foltermethoden. Doch lebte Jesus im Mittelalter oder in China? Man... du Horst^^


ach gabs in china kein mittelalter?^^

@ selor Roger ftw^^


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

achja? Nenn mir einen. Ich kenne sonst keine Foltermethoden aus diesem Zeitalter... aber bitte frag mal einen gekreuzigten wie das so ist, dort rumzuhängen wenn du mal einen findest. Der noch lebt.


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> ANTIKE! Mein Gott...



Oh yeah, wie ich es liebe, einfach mal einen Teil eines Satzes nehmen, Satzzeichen ignorieren und aufgrund der neuen Bedeutung auf schlau machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> achja? Nenn mir einen. Ich kenne sonst keine Foltermethoden aus diesem Zeitalter... aber bitte frag mal einen gekreuzigten wie das so ist, dort rumzuhängen wenn du mal einen findest. Der noch lebt.



in spanien glaube ich hats jedes jahr n paar deppen die sich kreuzigen lassn um jesus nachzuempfinden oder son schwachsinn^^ 

und knochen brechen, beinahe ertrinken lassn, nägel ausreissen etc etc kannte man wohl da schon


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> achja? Nenn mir einen. Ich kenne sonst keine Foltermethoden aus diesem Zeitalter... aber bitte frag mal einen gekreuzigten wie das so ist, dort rumzuhängen wenn du mal einen findest. Der noch lebt.



Hm, wie wärs mit den "Arenakämpfen" zählt meiner Meinung nach auch zu Folter, dann lebendig mit Teer übergossen und angezündet werden, um so als schöne Fackel zu dienen, dann gabs als Alternative zum Kreu auch einfach nur nen Pfahl zum dran aufhängen. 


Nur so ein paar Sachen, die mir spontan einfallen.


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

> ANTIKE! Mein Gott...


Ihr seid sowas von unflexibel^^Ich zerreisst auch meine Sätze so wie sie euch gefallen und ignoriert jede Botschaft, die ich versuche euch zu vermitteln. und ich meine nicht nur Biblische


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> achja? Nenn mir einen. Ich kenne sonst keine Foltermethoden aus diesem Zeitalter... aber bitte frag mal einen gekreuzigten wie das so ist, dort rumzuhängen wenn du mal einen findest. Der noch lebt.


ich wart schon seit ansprechen von jesus auf den richtigen moment das nachfolgende zu sagen: Always look on the bright side of life


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr seid sowas von unflexibel^^Ich zerreisst auch meine Sätze so wie sie euch gefallen und ignoriert jede Botschaft, die ich versuche euch zu vermitteln. und ich meine nicht nur Biblische



ich zerpflück weder deine sätze noch ignoriere ich iwas^^ ich geh lediglich auf dein geschreibsel ein/wider lege des^^


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

ich kann kein Englisch stereotype...  eigentlich verstehe ich nur "bright" nicht^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr seid sowas von unflexibel^^Ich zerreisst auch meine Sätze so wie sie euch gefallen und ignoriert jede Botschaft, die ich versuche euch zu vermitteln. und ich meine nicht nur Biblische



Ich hab nur was gegen falsche Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es gab genügend qualvolle Folter und Hinrichtungsmethoden... wenns ums quälen, foltern und töten geht, sind die Menschen sehr kreativ...


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

Manoroth... ich hab meinen Beitrag edidiert. Ich hab nicht dich gemeint


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ich kann kein Englisch stereotype...  eigentlich verstehe ich nur "bright" nicht^^


du kennst nicht Monty Python? oO den hohn kannst dir von selor abholen^^

edit: aber ich übersetz den satz trotzdem mal für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sinngemäß bedeutet es soviel wie Schau immer zur positiven Seite des Lebens.   bright=hell


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Hier die Szene mit "Always look..."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHPOzQzk9Qo


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Ich geh mal off. Gn8


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

danke sehr


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2009)

Monty Python und das Leben des Brian nicht kennen? Kein wunder das es mit der Jugend bergab geht! pah!


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich geh mal off. Gn8



gn8^^


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Monty Python Filme sollten zum Pflichtprogramm jeder vernünftigen Bildung gehören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nacht Skatero


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

WAHAHAHAHAHAHA die Welt is mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

Also ich kenne nur "Wie man dich nicht sieht". Meinste die Monty Python?


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Also ich kenne nur "Wie man dich nicht sieht". Meinste die Monty Python?


genau die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"wo ist das Monster?"
"Dort mein Herr"
"Hinter dem Kaninchen?"

edit: du meinst wohl doch andere Monty Python^^ aber hier die ich meine >>klick<<


----------



## BaNi0 (26. April 2009)

Hm, das sagt mir jetzt spontan nichts, aber Monty Python haben auch viele kurze Sketche gemacht, vielleicht meinst du davon einen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber such einfach mal bei Wikipedia nach Monty Python guck da nach den Filmen (um die wichtigsten zu nennen: Das Leben des Brian, Die Ritter der Kokosnuss, Der Sinn des Leben) und guck dir die an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, ich gehe jetzt auch schlafen, gute Nacht Leute. 

@sTereoType: Viel Erfolg bei deiner Klausur morgen.


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

ne sorry, kenn ich nicht. Für Witze und Gags wurden uns "Die Simpsons" vorgesetzt...


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlhhMcCa9pk...feature=related


----------



## Falathrim (26. April 2009)

Benji die erste Kunst die der Mensch perfektioniert hat war das töten.
Die zweite Kunst war die Folter.
danach gings um alles andere. 

Kreuzigung ist eine fiese Todesart, aber es gab deutlich schlimmeres. Außerdem wurde Jesus nichtmal kopfüber gekreuzigt. DAS ist Qual. Und was es für Folterarten gab...branmarkun, steinigung, auspeitschung, Vergewaltigung, Kastration, Ausreißen von Nägeln, Abschneiden von Ohren, Fingern, Händen...zufügen von Wunden, aushungern usw...



BOAH ich hab heute SO eine geile Nacherzählung der Bibel auf 4chan gehabt -.- Aber der Link ist tot, ich hätts ma speichern sollen -.-


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

Oh. Die Ritter der kokosnuss haben wir! Die is witzig^^Soviel Kunstblut (dazu noch orange....) und das klappern der mit Kokosnüssen, der *hust* pferde *hust*

Edit: Um nur wenige zu nennen^^natürlich gab es bessere Gags (der Schwarze Ritter *g*)


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> @sTereoType: Viel Erfolg bei deiner Klausur morgen.


danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ fala, meinst du das von collage humor wo zwei typen innerhalb von na minute oder so die bibel nacherzählen?
egal, ich hau auch rein bevor ich morgen garnichts gebacken bekomm, gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gn8


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> BOAH ich hab heute SO eine geile Nacherzählung der Bibel auf 4chan gehabt -.- Aber der Link ist tot, ich hätts ma speichern sollen -.-



Anon delivers:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meintest du die?


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

nich schon wieder n link


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2009)

Ich geh dann auch mal. Danke für die Folteraufzählung...nunja. Kein tolles Thema.

Wenn man einem Menschen seinen Zorn und Hass freien Lauf lässt.... gibt es nicht nur Tote.

In diesem Sinne. Schlaft gut und hofft, dass euch der Schwarze mann nicht holen kommt^^


Der zuvorgeschriebene Text könnte Ironie und Sarkasmus beinhalten. beachtet dass, bevor ihr mich vollflamed. Vielen Dank


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> nich schon wieder n link



Ist kein link, sondern nur ein screenshot. Und unbedenklich.


----------



## Crackmack (26. April 2009)

trozdem <.<


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich geh dann auch mal. Danke für die Folteraufzählung...nunja. Kein tolles Thema.
> 
> Wenn man einem Menschen seinen Zorn und Hass freien Lauf lässt.... gibt es nicht nur Tote.
> 
> ...




och an sich finde ich das mitm foltern etc noch ganz interessant^^ und wut und hass können auch hilfreich sein wen man sie richtig einsetzt


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> trozdem <.<



Wenn du wüsstest wieviele Bilder (allein schon im Failthread) in diesem Forum 4chan entstammen würdest du Bauklötze staunen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (26. April 2009)

Nacht Stereo...

Ne, das war halt auf 4chan ein Thread von nem Typen der die Bibel lesen wollte, und da kam dann ein Post in der Richtung

"Zuerst hat Gott die Welt erschaffen, weswegen er sich endgeil fühlte. Dann hat er Adam und Eva geschaffen und war darauf noch stolzer. Der Teufel wurde neidisch und hat sich in eine Schlange verwandelt und ist zu Eva gegangen und hat gesagt "Apple or GTFO", weil sie eh schon die Titten draußen hatte und er deswegen nicht sagen konnte "Tits or GTFO".
Also hat Eva was davon gegessen und hat auch ihrem F***freund Adam was davon abgegeben. Darüber wurde Gott so sauer, dass er die beiden aus dem channel "paradise" gekickt hat...

Was danach folgt, ist eine Menge böser, böser Inzest aus dem schlussendlich die Menschheit entstanden ist (was einiges erklärt)

Irgendwann wurde es Gott zu viel mit den Vollidioten und er hat alle Menschen bis auf Noah und seine Familie ausgelöscht, damit die noch mehr bösen Inzest betreiben können.

Später dann wollte der böse Pharaoh Hitler in Ägypten alle Juden töten, was Gott gar nicht gefiel, weshalb er Moses mit nem Haufen Worldcheats und Adminrechten ausgestattet hat, die er dann gleich genutzt hat um auf dem Server derbe abzurocken


Irgendwann hat dann Gott gesehen, wie Maria nackt geschlafen hat. Da hat er sich gedacht "tits sind schon da, muss sie nur poppn und dann abhauen"", gesagt getan, schon war Maria schwanger. Als ihr Sohn Jesus dann 13 war wurde er von Gott mit noch mehr Cheats ausgestattet als Moses damals. Die Juden waren voll wütend darüber, dass Jesus Flamewars abgehalten hat und alles weggebasht hat, weswegen sie ihm dann einen "crossed Kickbann" gegeben haben. Leider haben sie vergessen, Cheats zu deaktivieren, weshalb Jesus nach 3 Tagen resurrected ist und nach einigen Flamewars per Flycheat in den Himmel gezischt ist.


So oder so ähnlich war das, nur viel, viel lustiger und auf Englisch halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
DANKE NIGHT, DANKE!!!


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Kein Problem... Der Text ist echt gut, also isser in meinem /b/-Ordner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (26. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Kein Problem... Der Text ist echt gut, also isser in meinem /b/-Ordner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gief plx  den Ordner, brauch was zum Lachen xD


----------



## Crackmack (27. April 2009)

kennt wer nen guten action film? mir is lang weilig -.-


----------



## Crackmack (27. April 2009)

ich schau mir nu rambo first blood an


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

*reinstolper*  

Heute war hier aber nicht viel los o_O

Lebt noch irgendjemand?


----------



## Crackmack (27. April 2009)

hier <.<


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

'sup


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> 'sup



Ach.. das Osterevent in WoW geht mir grad aufn Sack.. ich find einfach keinen weiblichen Orc oder Troll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

Mhm, kann ich nichts zu sagen - spiel kein WoW... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

Ach... ist ja nicht so wichtig..   und was habt ihr heute so gemacht?


Edit:  Na.. dann versink ich mal wieder in WoW.. auf der verzweifelten Suche nach 2 Frauen..


----------



## Lillyan (27. April 2009)

Mir fehlt noch die Orkfrau, aber ich gebs auf. Um die Uhrzeit ist eh kaum noch wer da. Dazu noch 100 Eier, dann hab ichs \o/


----------



## Crackmack (27. April 2009)

mir fehlt noch alles aba ma schauen ich hoff morgen hab ich meine game card 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (27. April 2009)

Es geht recht fix eigentlich. Ich hab mir nen Punkt gesucht an dem 3 Eier spawnen und in der Wartezeit spiel ich Peggles oder bejeweled 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (27. April 2009)

ich hoff das es fix geht das event dauert ja nur ne woche :/


----------



## Lillyan (27. April 2009)

Ich war heute nicht allzu lang online und hab schon alles außer den 2 Kleindern und dem Blumen pflanzen (was auch nur Flugarbeit sein sollte). Man sollte es also in einer Woche sehr gut schaffen.


----------



## Crackmack (27. April 2009)

So ich bin dann ma weg eigentlich sollte ich ja schon lange weg sein aba ich werde einfach net müde o.O

Nachtii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Meine Razyl-Uhr sagt 21:00..

Nabend


----------



## Crackmack (27. April 2009)

Hai hmm die 1,9 geht noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (27. April 2009)

JETZ isses 21 uhr *beitrag farm*


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

Ach was, isses wieder so weit?


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

lol Speck deine Sig ist krank..


nabend


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> lol Speck deine Sig ist krank..
> 
> 
> nabend



Nein! Du!


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1673871

Hmm spec... ist sicherlich einfach über jemanden zu reden,wenn derjenige nicht im Thread ist nicht wahr?...


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1673871
> 
> Hmm spec... ist sicherlich einfach über jemanden zu reden,wenn derjenige nicht im Thread ist nicht wahr?...



? 
Ich kanns dir auch als PM schicken

War ja nicht mal an/gegen dich gerichtet


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

> Hmm spec... ist sicherlich einfach über jemanden zu reden,wenn derjenige nicht im Thread ist nicht wahr?...



Na wo er Recht hat.


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> ?
> Ich kanns dir auch als PM schicken
> 
> *War ja nicht mal an/gegen dich gerichtet*


Genau,deshalb schreibst du meinen Namen mit einer eindeutigen aussage...


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau,deshalb schreibst du meinen Namen mit einer eindeutigen aussage...



Ich kann doch genauso sagen, dass Obama reifer ist als sein Hund.

Warum regst dich so auf?


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

> Missbrauchen Sie die Foren, Kommentare und Chats niemals für einen persönlichen Streit (sog. "flame-war").



...


----------



## Crackmack (27. April 2009)

Holy shit jetzt gehts los -.-


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau,deshalb schreibst du meinen Namen mit einer eindeutigen aussage...


du hättest reife beweisen können und es ignorieren


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

Leute.. chillt mal..   fangt jetzt nicht schon wieder einen Streit an oO

Sonst brecht ihr noch einen Rekord - "Der Thread wird nach 10 Minuten Posten wieder geschlossen"


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich kann doch genauso sagen, dass Obama reifer ist als sein Hund.
> 
> Warum regst dich so auf?


Sagen wir es mal so:
Du bringst einen Satz eindeutig über mich,obwohl ich nichtmal im Thread bin? Öhm ok... aber meine Meinung darf ich hier leider nicht so ganz öffentlich machen...

@ Birk:
Pech...


----------



## Lillyan (27. April 2009)

Razyl und Skatero haben recht, solche Dinge haben hier im Forum nichts zu suchen. Allerdings wäre es mir lieber, wenn solche Dinge in Zukunft gemeldet werden würde anstatt es hier breit zu treten.


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> War ja nicht mal an/gegen dich gerichtet



Komm mal wieder runter



Lillyan schrieb:


> Razyl und Skatero haben recht, solche Dinge haben hier im Forum nichts zu suchen. Allerdings wäre es mir lieber, wenn solche Dinge in Zukunft gemeldet werden würde anstatt es hier breit zu treten.



Wird man gebannt, wenn man schreibt, dass man jemanden reifer findet als jemand Anderes..?


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

Das verspricht interessant zu werden... *zurücklehnt*

EDIT: Mhm schade, wohl doch nicht :/


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Oh man wie hier eine (oder zwei) Personen den anderen Personen den Abend verschlechtern.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Komm mal wieder runter



Moment ich darf dich auch dumm anmachen und dann sagen "War ja nicht an dich" und alles ist in Ordnung?


----------



## Mefisthor (27. April 2009)

oh man ich hasse lastfm so abgrundtief, nur weil ich österreicher bin soll ich 3&#8364; im monat zahlen. und ich dachte das rassismus und so is ned gut Oo ich mein WTF Österreich hätten se ja noch dazunehmen können

jemand alternativen zu lastfm ? Shoutcast is ja gut und so aber wenn mir nen titel ned gefällt will ich den ned aussitzen -.-

lg


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

> Moment ich darf dich auch dumm anmachen und dann sagen "War ja nicht an dich" und alles ist in Ordnung?



Versuchs halt!


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Moment ich darf dich auch dumm anmachen und dann sagen "War ja nicht an dich" und alles ist in Ordnung?



Schieß los.



> oh man ich hasse lastfm so abgrundtief, nur weil ich österreicher bin soll ich 3&#8364; im monat zahlen. und ich dachte das rassismus und so is ned gut Oo ich mein WTF Österreich hätten se ja noch dazunehmen können
> 
> jemand alternativen zu lastfm ? Shoutcast is ja gut und so aber wenn mir nen titel ned gefällt will ich den ned aussitzen -.-



Ka, was last.fm für Musik spielt


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Razyl und Skatero haben recht, solche Dinge haben hier im Forum nichts zu suchen. Allerdings wäre es mir lieber, wenn solche Dinge in Zukunft gemeldet werden würde anstatt es hier breit zu treten.


Sorry aber ich kann ja meine Meinung mal in kurzer Form darlegen oder nicht?



Spectrales schrieb:


> Komm mal wieder runter


Ach komm bitte...
"war nicht mal an dich gerichtet" 
Du schreibst da meinen Nicknamen voll und ganz aus und es nicht an MICH gerichtet? Wen willsten du hier verar*****?


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Versuchs halt!






Spectrales schrieb:


> Schieß los.



Werd ich garantiert nicht, ich will nur deine... äußerst interessante Logik verstehen... da du ja offensichtlich alles machen kannst und es mit einem "War ja nicht an dich" abtust...


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Moment ich darf dich auch dumm anmachen und dann sagen "War ja nicht an dich" und alles ist in Ordnung?


Das müssen sie aber nicht hier im Thread machen oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> und ich dachte das rassismus und so is ned gut Oo
> 
> lg


und das von einem österreicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (27. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Moment ich darf dich auch dumm anmachen und dann sagen "War ja nicht an dich" und alles ist in Ordnung?


Nein, da muss ich dazwischen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Werd ich garantiert nicht, ich will nur deine... äußerst interessante Logik verstehen...



Ist es so interressant, wenn es einem scheiß egal ist, was Leute von einem denken?

Das Thema war schon bei meinem ersten Post beendet..


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein, da muss ich dazwischen gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist doch klar, es war ja auch nur eine hypothetische Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spectrales schrieb:


> Ist es so interressant, wenn es einem scheiß egal ist, was Leute von einem denken?
> 
> Das Thema war schon bei meinem ersten Post beendet..



Tja... nur weil es dir scheißegal ist was andere von dir halten darfst du dich trotzdem nicht wie die Axt im Walde aufführen...


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ist es so interressant, wenn es einem scheiß egal ist, was Leute von einem denken?


Trotzdem musst du nicht zwingend einen beitrag über jemanden schreiben,der nicht mal im Thread ist(!) und nichtmal seine Meinung dazu äußern kann und das erst über einen anderen User erfahren tut. Überleg dir das mal vielleicht.


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

Ich sags nochmal für die Blinden/Dummen...


Beruhigt euch mal wieder und tragt euren Streit per PM aus..  ich hab keine Lust, dass hier der Thread geschlossen wegen 2, 3 die sich nicht einkriegen...    
Also.. Themawechsel..    Wer hat das neue Fest(WoW) schon abgeschlossen?


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Du kannst ihm deine Meinung gerne per Pn mitteilen.


----------



## Night falls (27. April 2009)

> Trotzdem musst du nicht zwingend einen beitrag über jemanden schreiben,der nicht mal im Thread ist(!)



Wieso machst du dir grade deshalb so ins Hemd? Solltest du dich nicht eher über die Aussage an sich aufregen?


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wieso machst du dir grade deshalb so ins Hemd? Solltest du dich nicht eher über die Aussage an sich aufregen?



Frag mich auch grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wieso machst du dir grade deshalb so ins Hemd? Solltest du dich nicht eher über die Aussage an sich aufregen?


Die aussage stört mich eher weniger,es geht einfach nur darum,das er einen Post schreibt überjemanden der nicht im Thread ist und dazu kommt noch das er dann als seine Ausrede nutzt "Es war ja nicht an/gegen dich gerichtet" - was ist das für ein Schwachsinn?


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trotzdem musst du nicht zwingend einen beitrag über jemanden schreiben,der nicht mal im Thread ist(!) und nichtmal seine Meinung dazu äußern kann und das erst über einen anderen User erfahren tut. Überleg dir das mal vielleicht.


so hinterfotzig das auch ist, aber dann kannst du auch alle deine freunde anblaffen gehen, weil die garantiert auch schonmal über dich gelästert haben als du nicht da warst. da bleibt einem einfach nur die möglichkeit drüber zu stehen und sich nicht zum trottel zu degradieren.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. April 2009)

Vielleicht weil man nicht so über nicht anwesende redet? Aber sowas wie manieren scheint ihr ja eh nicht zu haben...


----------



## Lillyan (27. April 2009)

Weil es "hinter seinem Rücken" geschehen ist? Wir mußten schon mal ganze Threads entfernen, in denen gewisse User des Nachtschwärmers gegen eine andere Person des Nachtschwärmers geredet haben. Ich dachte eigentlich man hätte daraus gelernt, aber anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. April 2009)

nein ich will internetradio hören aber mit der möglichkeit den song zu ändern und nicht wie beim herkömmlichen radio keinen einfluss zu haben

lg


----------



## Crackmack (27. April 2009)

versuchs ma mit technobase.fm <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> versuchs ma mit technobase.fm <.<


da läuft aber auch ein festes programm, nichts, was er wirklich bestimmen kann


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

trance.fm
technobase.fm
etn.fm
rock.fm

Ka, was du so hörst..

Hat sich die Geschichte mit deinem Vater eigentlich geklärt Mefi?


----------



## Mefisthor (27. April 2009)

ihhh techno -.- celldweller is da die einzige halbe ausnahme ... ich brauch metal, rock usw !!

lg


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ihhh techno -.- celldweller is da die einzige halbe ausnahme ... ich brauch metal, rock usw !!
> 
> lg



pff.. Man kann auch Trance hören als Metalhead.. *hust*

Aber Techno ist wirklich nicht zum Aushalten :s


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Teste doch mal ChroniX. (Aggro, Metal oder Grid)


----------



## Mefisthor (27. April 2009)

ne ich mag keinen trance und das ganze elektromusik zeug da

und nein die sache hat sich ned gelöst mim vadder, lass ich ihn eben in dem glauben, bringt mich ned um

lg


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> so hinterfotzig das auch ist, aber dann kannst du auch alle deine freunde anblaffen gehen, weil die garantiert auch schonmal über dich gelästert haben als du nicht da warst. da bleibt einem einfach nur die möglichkeit drüber zu stehen und sich nicht zum trottel zu degradieren.


Wenn jemand mit mir ein Problem hat,soll er es mir direkt ins Gesicht sagen und es nicht hinter meinen Rücken jemanden erzählen. Sowas ist nämlich richtig unangebracht und feige.


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn jemand mit mir ein Problem hat,soll er es mir direkt ins Gesicht sagen und es nicht hinter meinen Rücken jemanden erzählen. Sowas ist nämlich richtig unangebracht und feige.



Lästerst du nicht auch manchmal?
Sag nicht Nein, ich glaubs dir nicht.

Du tust hier so als wärst ein Engel


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Jetzt als wir es schon vergessen hatten, muss er es wieder erwähnen.


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

das hat spectrales nicht? immerhin ist das forum komplett einsehbar. spectrales hätte das sicher auch geschrieben , auch wenn du in dem thread wärst. gib ihm doch nicht noch mehr angriffsfläche und ignorier es


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Ist das Lied nicht gut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

Jo der Song fängt zumindest mal gut an :>


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das hat spectrales nicht? immerhin ist das forum komplett einsehbar. spectrales hätte das sicher auch geschrieben , auch wenn du in dem thread wärst. gib ihm doch nicht noch mehr angriffsfläche und ignorier es



Halleluja, du hast meine Worte gefunden..


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das hat spectrales nicht? immerhin ist das forum komplett einsehbar. spectrales hätte das sicher auch geschrieben , auch wenn du in dem thread wärst. gib ihm doch nicht noch mehr angriffsfläche und ignorier es


Warum hat er dann nicht das hier direkt in diesen Thread geschrieben? Hier hat er mich direkt vor augen...

@ Spectrales:
Ich sage meine Meinung den leuten ins gesicht,über einen Großteil bilde ich mir noch nichtmal Meinungen weil es mich nicht interessiert was sie machen


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ist das Lied nicht gut?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fuck ey, irgendwo hab ich das schonma gehört... ich weiss aber nicht mehr wo >.<


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fuck ey, irgendwo hab ich das schonma gehört... ich weiss aber nicht mehr wo >.<


Im "was hörst du gerade"-Thread?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Im "was hörst du gerade"-Thread?


nein, fernsehen oder ein pvp video... eins von beidem^^


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Ist das thema bald beendet für dich, Razyl?

@Skatero: Klingt wie Slipknot.. nur schlechter :s
Der Post war eigentlich an Kronas gerichtet


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ist das thema bald beendet für dich, Razyl?


Ich kann noch den die nächsten 5 Wochen darüber reden ...


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

Razyl.. ich sags jetzt mal ganz deutlich:    Halt die Klappe und vergiss das sch*** Thema endlich...


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Halleluja, du hast meine Worte gefunden..


das versteh ich jetzt nicht und dabei guck ich "frasier"^^


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> @Skatero: Klingt wie Slipknot.. nur schlechter :s


Tsss...


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Razyl.. ich sags jetzt mal.. ganz deutlich:    Halt die Klappe und vergiss das sch*** Thema endlich...


Hast ausgerechnet DU mir zu befehlen? Ich glaube nicht


----------



## Lillyan (27. April 2009)

Noch einmal in aller Deutlichkeit: Solche "Sticheleien" hinter dem Rücken anderer werden genau so wenig hier im Forum geduldet wie offene Auseinandersetzungen. Mir ist es egal wie oft ihr sowas im echten Leben mit euren sogenannten Freunden macht, hier ist es gegen die Netiquette und deswegen will ich es von _keinem_ mehr sehen.

Damit ist das Thema *beendet*!


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

gibt es eine spezielle stelle in der netiquette für stichelein? oO
ich find sowas gibt dem forum würze und seit ich keine mmorpgs mehr spiele bin ich eigentlich nur wegen sowas noch hier(und dem unsinnigen threads im wow-forum) xD


----------



## Mefisthor (27. April 2009)

hmm mir hat diese zufällige songauswahl bei lastfm immer so gut gefallen, sucht man einfach die lieblingsband und die ähnlichen bands treffen meistens den richtigen musikgeschmack :/

grml

lg


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Omfg.. gleich kommen die Reiter von Rohan rein.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

Gut, dass Lilly endlich ein Machtwort gesetzt hat..


Also..  Wer von den WoWlern hat das neue Fest schon fertig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Ich hab heute endlich eine Orcfrau gefunden


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich hab heute endlich eine Orcfrau gefunden



Und was hast mit ihr gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Gut, dass Lilly endlich ein Machtwort gesetzt hat..
> 
> 
> Also..  Wer von den WoWlern hat das neue Fest schon fertig?
> ...


Also ich habe gleich das Event in Warhammer fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Und was hast mit ihr gemacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab ihr Hasenohren aufgesetzt... um sie herum war aber eine riesige Traube, so dass ich sie am Anfang gar nicht gesehen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich hab ihr Hasenohren aufgesetzt... um sie herum war aber eine riesige Traube, so dass ich sie am Anfang gar nicht gesehen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Shift+V


----------



## Kronas (27. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Gut, dass Lilly endlich ein Machtwort gesetzt hat..
> 
> 
> Also..  Wer von den WoWlern hat das neue Fest schon fertig?
> ...


habs auch nicht vor, wollte nur als sammler das haustier haben, welches ich in einem 37igstem ei gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw, bin mal wieder weg, letzt nacht kein schlaf gehabt


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Shift+V



Häh?  Shift + V?   Was hat das mit Hasenohren auf Orcfrauen zu tun?


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Häh?  Shift + V?   Was hat das mit Hasenohren auf Orcfrauen zu tun?



Dann siehst du die Namensschildern über den Köpfen..

"Orc-Frau" sollte doch hervorstechen


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

ich glaub er meint mit orcfrau keinen npc sondern playerchars und wer spielt da schon nen weiblichen orc^^


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Ach..so..

Vielleicht einen Freund bitten sich eine Orc-Frau zu erstellen? oO


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dann siehst du die Namensschildern über den Köpfen..
> 
> "Orc-Frau" sollte doch hervorstechen



Eine Orc-Frau heißt ganz sicher nicht Orc-Frau...    *stell dir an dieser Stelle den Smiley zu dem Bild vor*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit:  Naja.. die müsste mindestens level 18 sein.. ist vom Erfolg vorgeschrieben gewesen


----------



## Tabuno (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ach..so..
> 
> Vielleicht einen Freund bitten sich eine Orc-Frau zu erstellen? oO


Geht erst ab Level 18.
*rennt aus dem Forum da angst vor Bann*


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Hmm.. Vielleicht einen Freund der schnell levelt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder dein Freund der Chinese

Hey Tabuno


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Hattest du nicht einen Permabann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo Tabuno


----------



## Tabuno (27. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht einen Permabann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Von Maladin höchstpersönlich.


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Von Maladin höchstpersönlich.



Und warum bist dann hier?


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Was machst du dann hier?


----------



## Camô (27. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Von Maladin höchstpersönlich.


Weswegen wenn man fragen darf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

PS: Wer beim NoobAward des Monats mitwählen will ->  http://kylekashi.bplaced.net/wbb/

(Einfach in den Umfragethread beim NoobAward-Unterforum gehen.. Registrierung ist nichtmal nötig)


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Omg eine Reportage

"Das Waffenland Österreich"

Kopf->Tisch


----------



## Mefisthor (27. April 2009)

lünk pls

lg


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> lünk pls
> 
> lg



Gleich auf ATV.. 22:00


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> lünk pls
> 
> lg



Fernsehen =! Internet


----------



## Tabuno (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Und warum bist dann hier?


Weil ZAM die Sperre auf einen Tag zurückgesetzt hat, aber lassen wir das...


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

*Waffenland Österreich*

"Österreich - ein Land der Waffennarren? Die ATV Reportage begibt sich auf Spurensuche und findet private Panzer, Waffenhändler und unterirdische Schießstände. ATV stellt die Frage was die Liebhaber von Waffen und Kriegsgerät antreibt und wie verbreitet privater Waffenbesitz in Österreich ist. "


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

[entfernt... sprech ich Thai?]

Gruetzi miteinand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Cheerio Dracun


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Hallo Dracun


----------



## chopi (27. April 2009)

Hallo Kinder des gemütlichen Gebanntwerdens.


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hallo Kinder des gemütlichen Gebanntwerdens.



Omfg.. Chopi, nabend

Hab gestern dein Bild auf 4chan gefunden..


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

Nöö aber Suaeli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...und was war grad an diesem Post den du böser weise edit hast Lilly jetzt falsch??

Fand das grad eben amüsant und wollte dies nur damit in unverfänglicher art & weise kundtun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omfg.. Chopi, nabend
> 
> Hab gestern dein Bild auf 4chan gefunden..


Details!
Ps. Das war keine motherfuckin' Aufforderung,es im Thread zu posten.


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

Servus tanzende-Milchtüte und Der-der-seinen-Sohn-lieb


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

Na du Halb Prinz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (27. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nöö aber Suaeli
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Thema beendet. Aus. Basta. Keine Sticheleien mehr in die Richtung oder sonstwas. Einfach Ende!


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Basta.


Mmmhh... lecker Pasta.


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Details!
> Ps. Das war keine motherfuckin' Aufforderung,es im Thread zu posten.



Habs verfolgt bis zur letzten Seite, es waren aber keine Kommentare dran..

Die Beschreibung war "What do you think /b/it*hes"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Na du Halb Prinz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum nur halb? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Skatero schrieb:


> Mmmhh... lecker Pasta.


Basta, nicht Pasta.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

@Mefisthor, die Sendung geht los


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

Darum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm Lilly dabei war des keine Stichelei .. aber okay dann halt net ...


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Darum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Häh? Werd deutlich xD


----------



## Mefisthor (27. April 2009)

ich hab in meim zimmerchen hier kein ATV und ORF und so interessant is es doch eh ned ^^

aber wenn en vater sein kind mim panzer in die schule fährt, das wär schon krass ^^

lg


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich hab in meim zimmerchen hier kein ATV und ORF und so interessant is es doch eh ned ^^
> 
> lg



Nö, aber die Überschrift ist ziemlich bescheuert..


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

darum ... antwort genug so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. April 2009)

Gute Nacht Leute...


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Leute...



Nacht


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

Also ich find den Bericht... interessanter als es der Titel vermuten lässt


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Also ich find den Bericht... interessanter als es der Titel vermuten lässt



Ja.. naja.. Der Typ mit der Sonnenbrille ist schon ziemlich asozial


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

n8i


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ja.. naja.. Der Typ mit der Sonnenbrille ist schon ziemlich asozial



Naja.. assozial?  Wieso?


Goldene Schrottflinte, Kalaschnikow..  wtf


gn8 Dracun


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

N8 Dracun

Ka, ich find den Typen assiozal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CoD4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja.. ein Spiel.. aber ich dachte nicht, dass es das wirklich gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Obwohl.. es gibt ja alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Ich geh dann auch mal ins Bett.. Schau noch vom Bett aus


Omg der Totschläger oO


----------



## jeef (27. April 2009)

so mal wieder wow drauf... kann ich meine zeit wieder verschwenden XD


----------



## Birk (27. April 2009)

Der Totschläger... LOL  wer auf die Idee kommt einen Türstopper (das war es doch, oder?) als Waffe einzusetzen hat einen an der Waffel...


gn8 Speck


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Bin jetzt off. Gute Nacht.


----------



## chopi (27. April 2009)

Na,hier ist ja richtig was los,da hat man glatt bock,das böse Kleeblatt zu verlinken.


----------



## Pente (27. April 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



chopi schrieb:


> Na,hier ist ja richtig was los,da hat man glatt bock,das böse Kleeblatt zu verlinken.



Hmmm irgendwie trau ich mich jetzt nicht mehr nach dem Kleeblatt zu fragen ... irgendwie glaub ich, dass ich garnicht wissen will was du meinst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

auf die letzten ereignisse guckend denke ich, er meint 4chan. zummindest steckt die vier da auch dran^^


----------



## Crackmack (28. April 2009)

Bin ma weg n8


----------



## jeef (28. April 2009)

gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und morgen an die anderen^^


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

abend

edit: fuck meine uhr geht falsch -.-


----------



## Tabuno (28. April 2009)

Erster!


----------



## Kronas (28. April 2009)

hallo leute

edit: boah 2 einwort posts omfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen

Edit:  Kuh hat 2 Sekunden zu früh gepostet!!!11einseinself


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Erster!


not!

Nabend


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Erster!



FAIL!!!


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> FAIL!!!



Aber auch nur weil du ganze 2 (!) Sekunden zu früh gepostet hast o.O


----------



## Tabuno (28. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> FAIL!!!


Wie alle das Wort fail benutzen obwohl sie keine Ahnung haben was es bedeutet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wie alle das Wort fail benutzen obwohl sie keine Ahnung haben was es bedeutet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fehlschlag heißt das doch^^


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wie alle das Wort fail benutzen obwohl sie keine Ahnung haben was es bedeutet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du weißt es doch selber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

Neiiin.

meine uhr geht falsch -.-


----------



## Kronas (28. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Neiiin.
> 
> meine uhr geht falsch -.-


same here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

Ist meine Uhr die einzige die richtig geht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ist meine Uhr die einzige die richtig geht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



woher soll ich das wissen, wenn meine falsch geht :O


----------



## Kronas (28. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ist meine Uhr die einzige die richtig geht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja scheint so


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

Wo steckt Razyl eig? oO  Der und nicht hier?


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wo steckt Razyl eig? oO  Der und nicht hier?



vll hat er RL...

aber ne der doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> vll hat er RL...
> 
> aber ne der doch nicht
> 
> ...


sein rl gleicht er mit dem postcounter aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

vielleicht gönnt er sich ne pause von diesem thread aufgrund jüngster ereignisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> vielleicht gönnt er sich ne pause von diesem thread aufgrund jüngster ereignisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm.. ja der Gedanke kam mir eben auch :/


----------



## Kronas (28. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> vielleicht gönnt er sich ne pause von diesem thread aufgrund jüngster ereignisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


war gestern net da, aufklärung plx


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> war gestern net da, aufklärung plx



me 2


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> war gestern net da, aufklärung plx



Ist nicht erlaubt, Lilly hat es untersagt.  Das Thema ist beendet >.<


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

nachbearbeitung: ok, wurde damit dann geklärt. 
p.s man sind die mods in dem thread auf zack^^


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

Werbung ist verboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Werbung ist verboten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab im Post keinen Link gesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich hab im Post keinen Link gesetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auch wieder recht^^


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Werbung ist Werbung!


----------



## Kronas (28. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Werbung ist Werbung!


käse ist käse
smiley ist smiley
ich bin dumm ich

hmm irgendwie ist alles das selbe wie es selbst


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> käse ist käse
> smiley ist smiley
> ich bin dumm ich
> 
> hmm irgendwie ist alles das selbe wie es selbst


Also Werbung ist auch ohne Link Werbung.
Ein Sandwich ist auch ohne Käse noch ein Sandwich.


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich bin dumm



stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (28. April 2009)

Sag mal... wenn ich sage das Thema ist beendet ist damit sicher nicht gemeint "Macht in eurem Forum nen Thread auf und werbt hier für ihn". Das Thema ist hier durch und Ende. Was ihr in eurem Forum macht ist eure Sache, aber ich will hier keine Hinweise mehr darauf lesen.
Dieses möchtegerngeschickte umgehen der Regeln wird langsam echt nervig.


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sag mal... wenn ich sage das Thema ist beendet ist damit sicher nicht gemeint "Macht in eurem Forum nen Thread auf und werbt hier für ihn". Das Thema ist hier durch und Ende. Was ihr in eurem Forum macht ist eure Sache, aber ich will hier keine Hinweise mehr darauf lesen.
> Dieses möchtegerngeschickte umgehen der Regeln wird langsam echt nervig.


Vielen,Vielen dank Lilly *knuffen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielen,Vielen dank Lilly *knuffen*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da isser ja wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


moin razyl^^


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> da isser ja wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube der will nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

abend razyl


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sag mal... wenn ich sage das Thema ist beendet ist damit sicher nicht gemeint "Macht in eurem Forum nen Thread auf und werbt hier für ihn". Das Thema ist hier durch und Ende. Was ihr in eurem Forum macht ist eure Sache, aber ich will hier keine Hinweise mehr darauf lesen.
> Dieses möchtegerngeschickte umgehen der Regeln wird langsam echt nervig.


konsequent durchgesetzt ist das aber nicht wenn ich die Werbung jetzt immernoch sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

was macht ihr gerade so?


----------



## Lillyan (28. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> konsequent durchgesetzt ist das aber nicht wenn ich die Werbung jetzt immernoch sehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jep, weil sie gleich 2 Mal da war und ich habe nur einmal gesehen. Jetzt sind beide weg.


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

ein eifriges Bienchen unsere Lillyan ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. April 2009)

brrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

Ist hier noch jemandem zu heiß?


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

brrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeee 

??


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Hallo

Ich weiss immer noch nicht, was dein brrrrrrreeeee bedeuten sollte.


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ist hier noch jemandem zu heiß?



dreh die Heizung runter


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich weiss immer noch nicht, was dein brrrrrrreeeee bedeuten sollte.



sprich es laut aus!


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

Sing *its getting hot in here. so take off all your clothes* ^^


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> sprich es laut aus!


Hä? Kapier ich nicht.


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> sprich es laut aus!



re - würd ich ja verstehen, aber was bedeutet das _*B*_ davor?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hä? Kapier ich nicht.


"spann" die kehle an, zieh die luft rein und sag dazu bree... hört sich eher wie briiii an und klingt wien abgestochenes schwein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> dreh die Heizung runter



Die ist schon aus >.<


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> "spann" die kehle an, zieh die luft rein und sag dazu bree... hört sich eher wie briiii an und klingt wien abgestochenes schwein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Abend brille


woher weißt du, wie sich ein abgestochenes schwein anhört?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Abend brille
> 
> 
> woher weißt du, wie sich ein abgestochenes schwein anhört?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpOnn8NQuAc


----------



## Tabuno (28. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> woher weißt du, wie sich ein abgestochenes schwein anhört?


Glaub mir, er hat Erfahrung im Schweine abschlachten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Abend brille
> 
> 
> woher weißt du, wie sich ein abgestochenes schwein anhört?


Brille ist Metzger. Auch Kühe schlachtet er.


----------



## chopi (28. April 2009)

Moin.Zwei Sachen:
1.Ich hab ne neue Sig.

2.Ich habe über viele Jahre lang erzählt,ich mag Dr.House nicht.Stimmte auch.Jetzt konnte ich ihn nicht wegschalten und ich hab eingesehn,das ich die Serie doch mögen könnte. >.<


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hä? Kapier ich nicht.



hmm egal..aber ich erklärs dir mal

ich sitzte damals so vorm pc, schaute in den thread und dachte...hmm ein postcounterpush thread...da haben also die ganzen freaks ihre ü2k postings her!

naja dann hab ich mir so gedacht...bringste dich mal sinnvoll mit ein und schreibst mal das sinnloseste was dir einfällt....dann kam halt ein brrrreeee raus, so wie mein spam mail fach brrrreeee@gmx.de xD

soll heißen:  hat absolut keine bedeutung dieses wort


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpOnn8NQuAc


Nice Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



chopi schrieb:


> Moin.Zwei Sachen:
> 1.Ich hab ne neue Sig.
> 
> 2.Ich habe über viele Jahre lang erzählt,ich mag Dr.House nicht.Stimmte auch.Jetzt konnte ich ihn nicht wegschalten und ich hab eingesehn,das ich die Serie doch mögen könnte. >.<


1. Schön.
2. Aha.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Brille ist Metzger. Auch Kühe schlachtet er.



Klappe



chopi schrieb:


> Moin.Zwei Sachen:
> 1.Ich hab ne neue Sig.
> 
> 2.Ich habe über viele Jahre lang erzählt,ich mag Dr.House nicht.Stimmte auch.Jetzt konnte ich ihn nicht wegschalten und ich hab eingesehn,das ich die Serie doch mögen könnte. >.<



1. Deine Sig ist toll :>
2. Ich mag Dr. House


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hmm egal..aber ich erklärs dir mal
> 
> ich sitzte damals so vorm pc, schaute in den thread und dachte...hmm ein postcounterpush thread...da haben also die ganzen freaks ihre ü2k postings her!
> 
> ...



ich hab kein ü2 posting

edit: das lied brauch ich als Handy klingelton


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpOnn8NQuAc



lol xD


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Klappe


War doch nur ein Scherz.
Ich habe nichts gegen Kühe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> War doch nur ein Scherz.
> Ich habe nichts gegen Kühe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab auch nichts gegen Kühe.  Die sind doch lecker, vor allem als Rindschnitzel und als Burger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> War doch nur ein Scherz.
> Ich habe nichts gegen Kühe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sagen sie alle, aber sie essen das Fleisch

oO ich ess ja selber kuhfleisch


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Das sagen sie alle, aber sie essen das Fleisch
> 
> oO ich ess ja selber kuhfleisch


Hasst du mich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> oO ich ess ja selber kuhfleisch



/report   Kannibalismus ist illegal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. April 2009)

ziegenmilch>kuhmilch^^


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hasst du mich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Birk schrieb:


> /report   Kannibalismus ist illegal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Steht nicht in der Netiquette


----------



## Tabuno (28. April 2009)

Noch 300 Seiten. Dann gibts a Jubiläum.


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Klar


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. April 2009)

fuck ey... dieses bree bree nachzumachen kratzt voll im hals *g*


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

Dann Post mal fleißig Tabu


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fuck ey... dieses bree bree nachzumachen kratzt voll im hals *g*



jeah ...say da brrreee to the brrreee yo xD


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Noch 300 Seiten. Dann gibts a Jubiläum.


Noch 300 Seiten voller Streitereien,beleidigungen,mobbing etc. ? müsste nicht sein


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Steht nicht in der Netiquette


Verdammt...  ok, du kommst nochmal davon.. aber ich hab dich im Auge Freundchen o_O



Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1 Smiley-post!!!!!!   (Wers nicht kapiert hat.. das sollte ein Witz sein -.-)


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

so ich bin dann mal weg 

bye


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noch 300 Seiten voller Streitereien,beleidigungen,mobbing etc. ? müsste nicht sein



Wo hast du bitte auf den letzten Seiten eine Beleidung, einen Streit oder ähnliches gesehen?  >.<  Geh weg mit deiner negativen Einstellung :/



Edit:  gn8 Kuh


----------



## BaNi0 (28. April 2009)

Nabend.


----------



## Tabuno (28. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noch 300 Seiten voller Streitereien,beleidigungen,mobbing etc. ? müsste nicht sein





Birk schrieb:


> 1 Smiley-post!!!!!!


Du hast so recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> 1 Smiley-post!!!!!!


Der Smiley passt zum Thema.


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noch 300 Seiten voller Streitereien,beleidigungen,mobbing etc. ? müsste nicht sein


captain negative ist wieder da...


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wo hast du bitte auf den letzten Seiten eine Beleidung, einen Streit oder ähnliches gesehen?  >.<  Geh weg mit deiner negativen Einstellung :/


Ich sage nur deine Werbung für dein Forum wo es um den ministreit zwischen mir und Spec ging... dein Post eben mit "1 Smiley!!!" so etwas gab es bevor ihr da wart irgendwie nicht.... schon seltsam


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der Smiley passt zum Thema.



War eh nur ein Witz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sage nur deine Werbung für dein Forum wo es um den ministreit zwischen mir und Spec ging... dein Post eben mit "1 Smiley!!!" so etwas gab es bevor ihr da wart irgendwie nicht.... schon seltsam


Was willst du jetzt mit deinen Kommentaren bezwecken?


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sage nur deine Werbung für dein Forum wo es um den ministreit zwischen mir und Spec ging... dein Post eben mit "1 Smiley!!!" so etwas gab es bevor *ihr* da wart irgendwie nicht.... schon seltsam



Wer ist "ihr" ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wer ist "ihr" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


3x darfst du raten...

@ Skatero:
Nichts,ich schreib nur mal meinung über den Thread hier hin...


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 3x darfst du raten...



Woher soll ich bitte wissen wer bei dir als "ihr" gilt und wer nicht? -.-


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Skatero:
> Nichts,ich schreib nur mal meinung über den Thread hier hin...


Kannst du das bitte lassen?


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 3x darfst du raten...
> 
> @ Skatero:
> Nichts,ich schreib nur mal meinung über den Thread hier hin...


ach aber du willst nicht das man über den vorfall redet? ich glaub dir würde eine wirkliche auszeit mal ganz gut tun


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Woher soll ich bitte wissen wer bei dir als "ihr" gilt und wer nicht? -.-


Tut mir leid,aber ich denke dies fällt wohl auch unter "Namecalling"...



Skatero schrieb:


> Kannst du das bitte lassen?


Oho,ich darf nichtmal mehr meine Meinung niederschreiben? Willst du das mir etwa verbieten?

@ Stereo:
Ich schreibe nur meine Meinung hin - Lilly hat dies glaube hier nicht verboten... das Streitthema wurde allerdings verboten...


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oho,ich darf nichtmal mehr meine Meinung niederschreiben? Willst du das mir etwa verbieten?


Das war nur eine Bitte. Wie du reagierst, das ist wirklich nicht mehr normal.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das war nur eine Bitte. Wie du reagierst, das ist wirklich nicht mehr normal.



Frage: Wer sagt was Normal ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das einzige wo ich mich anschließ ist das hier gerne "Wir kehrens untern Teppich solange keiner unserer geliebten Feinde da ist und tun so als sei nie was gewesen..."


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

Razyl.. merkst du nicht, dass du die Stimmung schon wieder an einen Tiefpunkt bringst?  Nur weil du schlechte Laune hast müssen wir nicht alle schlechte Laune kriegen / der Thread geschlossen werden -.-


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das war nur eine Bitte. Wie du reagierst, das ist wirklich nicht mehr normal.


Was ist schon normal in dieser Welt?

@ Birk:
Lustigerweise bin ich sogar richtig gut gelaunt - war ein richtig schöner Tag. Was ihr aus meinen Meinungen macht,ist ja nicht meine Schuld das ihr euch dann beflamed etc. Und bitte tu du nicht auf Unschuldsengel... 
Ich bin selber keiner,theoretisch ist kein mensch Unschuldig...


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Stereo:
> Ich schreibe nur meine Meinung hin - Lilly hat dies glaube hier nicht verboten... das Streitthema wurde allerdings verboten...


ach und du hast mit deinem kommentar nicht auf diesen streit angespielt?


----------



## Tabuno (28. April 2009)

Chillt mal! 
ich bin jetzt pennen n8...


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ach und du hast mit deinem kommentar nicht auf diesen streit angespielt?


Klar habe ich das gestern. Ich hätte auch noch weiter gemacht,aber wie gesagt: Lilly hat das Thema für beendet erklärt und damit aus. Da kann ich schwer was machen


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klar habe ich das gestern. Ich hätte auch noch weiter gemacht,aber wie gesagt: Lilly hat das Thema für beendet erklärt und damit aus. Da kann ich schwer was machen


ich meinte deinen heutigen kommentar mit den streiterein.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. April 2009)

was gehdn hier wieder ab? razyl schooon wieder enrage? Oo


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

So.. können wir jetzt alle wieder normal miteinander reden?


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was gehdn hier wieder ab? razyl schooon wieder enrage? Oo


Das ist der normale Zustand.


----------



## firose (28. April 2009)

Bisschen Aggro is hier in der Luft


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist der normale Zustand.



wie? ist das inzwischen "normal" geworden?..hab hier schon länger nicht mehr reingeschaut, aber früher wars nur so "manchmal" mit razyls enrege zeiten xD


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> So.. können wir jetzt alle wieder normal miteinander reden?


Von mir aus schon.


Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wie? ist das inzwischen "normal" geworden?..hab hier schon länger nicht mehr reingeschaut, aber früher wars nur so "manchmal" mit razyls enrege zeiten xD


Ja war mit Patch 1.5.1


----------



## Pente (28. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Chillt mal!


Das nenn ich doch mal kurz und knapp auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja war mit Patch 1.5.1


War das nicht erst mit Patch 2.0.3?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Das nenn ich doch mal kurz und knapp auf den Punkt gebracht.


Wir hatten ja eine gute Stimmung hier, bis... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja war mit Patch 1.5.1



giev da nurv!


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. April 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Das nenn ich doch mal kurz und knapp auf den Punkt gebracht.



Also wie immer alles schön unter den Teppich kehren, gelle?
Es ist schon länger so das hier eine sehr... ich sage mal angespannte Stimmung herrscht und gern auch mal ein wenig gehetzt wird, vorallendingen, wenn gewisse Personen wieder im Team hier sind aber offensichtlich besteht kein Interesse daran es zu klären, es könnte ja den Eindruck des Nachtschwärmers nachhaltig beeinträchtigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Niemand hat im Designthread etwas zu meiner Signatur gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr dürft eure Meinung schon sagen, ich weiss, dass sie schlecht ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (28. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Niemand hat im Designthread etwas zu meiner Signatur gesagt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht schlecht, Skatero.  Aber die Grafikqualität könnte etwas besser sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:  Ah.. ich hab nicht auf Vollbild geklickt, da sieht das schon viiiel besser aus ^^


----------



## Pente (28. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Also wie immer alles schön unter den Teppich kehren, gelle?
> Es ist schon länger so das hier eine sehr... ich sage mal angespannte Stimmung herrscht und gern auch mal ein wenig gehetzt wird, vorallendingen, wenn gewisse Personen wieder im Team hier sind aber offensichtlich besteht kein Interesse daran es zu klären, es könnte ja den Eindruck des Nachtschwärmers nachhaltig beeinträchtigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Unter den Teppich kehren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Unser Forum ist definitiv nicht der richtige Ort für persönliche Streitigkeiten. Klärt persönliche Differenzen per PM. Sollte dies nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis führen könnt ihr noch immer einen Moderator zu Rate ziehen und euch gegebenenfalls ignorieren. Das öffentliche Austragen diverser Streitigkeiten werden wir sicher nicht tollerieren, egal in welcher Form. Haltet euch an unsere *Forenregeln* sowie die *Netiquette*, dies gilt auch und vorallem hier im Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Also wie immer alles schön unter den Teppich kehren, gelle?
> Es ist schon länger so das hier eine sehr... ich sage mal angespannte Stimmung herrscht und gern auch mal ein wenig gehetzt wird, vorallendingen, wenn gewisse Personen wieder im Team hier sind aber offensichtlich besteht kein Interesse daran es zu klären, es könnte ja den Eindruck des Nachtschwärmers nachhaltig beeinträchtigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann ist wohl salor/razyl team vs all? oder irgendwie so stellst du dir das vor? ..kA...aber respekt, kämpfe um dein recht!



Skatero schrieb:


> Niemand hat im Designthread etwas zu meiner Signatur gesagt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hast du die net schon ewig oO  

jedenfalls habsch kein plan von "bildbearbeitungsprogrammen"^^


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hast du die net schon ewig oO


Nein ich meine die im Designthread.

Die in meiner Signatur ist von Kangrim und hat er auch vollstäding selbst gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. April 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Unter den Teppich kehren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne ich versteh das schon... nur geh ich von fruchtbaren Diskussionen aus... aber da es nicht erwünscht ist, werde ich mich dem fügen und wie gesagt alles schön wegkehren und tun als wäre der Nachtschwärmer die Rosablümchenwiese für die ihn manche halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> dann ist wohl salor/razyl team vs all? oder irgendwie so stellst du dir das vor? ..kA...aber respekt, kämpfe um dein recht!



Ich bin in keinem Team, die richtigen werden sich schon angesprochen fühlen... ich bin mehr ein Beobachter... und das ganze begann schon vor einiger Zeit aber nunja... wir haben den Mod gehört, sowas darf nicht diskutiert werden und ich möchte ungern so unrühmlich ausscheiden.


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Ich bin mal offline.

Und schön brav sein, auch wenn ich weg bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht


----------



## Melih (28. April 2009)

nabend ihr luschen, komm grad von der Arena, hab heute von 268 auf 1,4k gespielt, und den erfolg Siegesserie geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

low 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hatt heut meine letzte theorie für die autoprüfung nur noch praktisch und die praktische bestehen und bäm neuer schrecklicher autofahrer auf der strasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

gz mina
hoffentlich ergeht es dir besser als bei meiner ersten praktischen prüfung, fail nach 5min xD


----------



## Melih (28. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> low
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es wäre low, aber seit 3.2.1 fängt man mit 0 an, nicht mit 1,5k




Minastirit schrieb:


> neuer schrecklicher autofahrer auf der strasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die arme Straße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2009)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was Selor und Razyl wieder verbockt haben, aber es wird wohl seine legitimen Gründe haben, so wie ich sie einschätze.(Falls sie was verbockt haben...)

Will mich wer aufklären? Es dauert immer solange, die Seiten durchzuscrollen und dann häng ich wieder hinterher, bis ich wieder den Diskussionspunkt erreicht hab^^.

Btw: Need wer Caprisonne?


----------



## sTereoType (28. April 2009)

wenn man es genau nimmt war nicht wirklich was los, hatten bloß keine lust auf captian negative aka razyl. selor hat eigentlich nichts gemacht, sondern nur mal den mod hinterfragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (29. April 2009)

axo... was macht ihr sonst noch so um diese Zeit? Ich lese das Buch "Die Zwerg". Is echt spannen und richtig gut geschrieben^^ein Muss für jeden Fantasy-Leser


----------



## Anduris (29. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Woher soll ich bitte wissen wer bei dir als "ihr" gilt und wer nicht? -.-


vor paar Tagen hab ich dich das auch mal gefragt... wer du oder er is.
Komischerweise haste da auch gesagt, schau mal oben nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (29. April 2009)

immer sind alle fort, wenn ich auftauche..


----------



## Anduris (29. April 2009)

Sind wahrscheinlich schon alle im Bettchen. 
Und träumen von nackten Männern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und was hält dich noch wach?


----------



## Anduris (29. April 2009)

weiß ich auch nicht...
 ich gammel grad rum, aber tu eig. nix richtiges. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (29. April 2009)

Mein Tipp ür dich. geh die Zähne putzen^^

Hält sie schön sauber und vertreibt die Zeit.  Ausserdem denke ich selber fast nie daran.. muss ich auch noch machen.


----------



## Anduris (29. April 2009)

jo ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


werd ich jetzt auch machen, aber gehe jetzt dann auch mal ins Bett.
gn8


----------



## Zonalar (29. April 2009)

Gn8 und träum von der Eierlegendenwollmilchsau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Juts Nächtle.


----------



## jeef (29. April 2009)

gute nachrt


----------



## Spectrales (29. April 2009)

Whats uuuuup???!!!


----------



## Lillyan (29. April 2009)

Nabend :>


----------



## Crackmack (29. April 2009)

Moin wahahaahahah


lilly ne min zu früh!!111


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Nabend Leute


----------



## chopi (29. April 2009)

Schon wieder 21°° ?


----------



## Lillyan (29. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Moin wahahaahahah
> 
> 
> lilly ne min zu früh!!111


Laut Forenuhr nein :>


----------



## Crackmack (29. April 2009)

lüg net


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Nein niemand hat zu früh gepostet.
Es steht vor 2 Minuten und es war 21:02 als ich es gelesen habe.


----------



## Crackmack (29. April 2009)

zu früh = vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein niemand hat zu früh gepostet.


Danke,dass du uns so aufklärst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (29. April 2009)

auch hier...


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. April 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

In Deutschland ist der 1.Mai doch au n Feiertag oder ?

ajo nabend ^^

lg


----------



## Kronas (29. April 2009)

moinsen leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

bisschen spät für ein Moinsen ^^

lg


----------



## Kronas (29. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> bisschen spät für ein Moinsen ^^
> 
> lg


avatarstehler von neuligen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

tja wers kann ^^

2 fragen: 
haddu winamp ?
ist der 1. mai in deutschland ein feiertag (tag der arbeit) ?

lg


----------



## Zonalar (29. April 2009)

Wird mal Zeit, das ich mir nen neuen Avatar erstelle. Vllt was mit Brüsten und Hintern hrrhrr


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Hell-oh


----------



## Kronas (29. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> tja wers kann ^^
> 
> 2 fragen:
> haddu winamp ?
> ...


1. nee
2. zumindest hab ich schulfrei (nrw) mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@benji die mods wirds so lange freuen, bis sie auf verwarnung und ban drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ajo nabend ^^


Nabend



Kronas schrieb:


> moinsen leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Moin



Night schrieb:


> Hell-oh


Hallo


----------



## mookuh (29. April 2009)

abend


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend


Nabend


----------



## Kronas (29. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend


abnd mookuh


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 1. nee
> 2. zumindest hab ich schulfrei (nrw) mir egal
> 
> 
> ...


najo ich hab da so anime-tv gefunden (auf deutsch) und dacht euch animefans würd das freuen ^^
hmm schad kann ich kein bier bei euch kaufen gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(

lg


----------



## mookuh (29. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 2. zumindest hab ich schulfrei (nrw) mir egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich hab auch schulfrei (bw)


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Am Bahnhof kann man doch immer einkaufen gehen oder in einem Tankstellenshop.


----------



## Crackmack (29. April 2009)

Ich brauch ne Game Card -.- aba kein Geld -.-


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich brauch ne Game Card -.- aba kein Geld -.-


Verdien dir was ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (29. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich brauch ne Game Card -.- aba kein Geld -.-



geh farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

tankstelle is mir zu teuer Oo

aber dafür hab ich am montag au frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hl. Florian ROCKS !! ^^

lg


----------



## Crackmack (29. April 2009)

mowl razylinator


----------



## chopi (29. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich brauch ne Game Card -.- aba kein Geld -.-


1.Privatserver
2.Aufhören/Pause einlegen

Beides unmöglich für einen Wowspieler.Du wirst sterben.Genauer gesagt wirst du implodieren.


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> mowl razylinator


Öhm nö,davon halte ich nichts *g*


----------



## Crackmack (29. April 2009)

oh ne p server hab ich aufgegeben is langweilig


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> 1.Privatserver
> 2.Aufhören/Pause einlegen
> 
> Beides unmöglich für einen Wowspieler.Du wirst sterben.Genauer gesagt wirst du implodieren.


da muss ich an die switch folge denken die letzte woch war ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> oh ne p server hab ich aufgegeben is langweilig


Weil du zu schnell 70/80 wurdest? *g*


----------



## mookuh (29. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil du zu schnell 70/80 wurdest? *g*



Cheater  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (29. April 2009)

Ich hab aufgehört. Bin nicht implodiert. Siehste doch.


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Privatserver?  Wer will auf einen Privatserver? Ich kann euch beliefern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der erste inoffizielle offizielle (xD)  buffed-Privatserver


----------



## Crackmack (29. April 2009)

vk http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Crackmack
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Saturius





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab aufgehört. Bin nicht implodiert. Siehste doch.


Zeig beweisfotos her 

@ Crackmack:
Die lanze deines DK´s ist ja richtig imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich kann euch beliefern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich nehm die nummer 12 mit zwiebeln...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

Bin ein wenig implodiert ! Hab abgenommen als ich aufgehört hab ^^

lg


----------



## Crackmack (29. April 2009)

eig will ich ja nu werbung machen


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> vk http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Crackmack
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Saturius
> 
> 
> ...






> Datei nicht gefunden.
> Dieses Charakterprofil existiert entweder nicht oder kann zeitweise aufgrund einem Transfer beziehungsweise Namenswechsel des Charakters nicht angezeigt werden. Stellt bitte sicher, dass es sich um den richtigen Namen handelt, Charaktere, die gelöscht werden, werden nicht länger in dem Arsenal angezeigt.



Wahahaha


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wahahaha


bei mir wirds angezeigt. sind trotzdem kack chars, dafür wirste net viel bekommen.


----------



## Crackmack (29. April 2009)

lal xP


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich nehm die nummer 12 mit zwiebeln...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit scharf oder ohne?


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich nehm die nummer 12 mit zwiebeln...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Brille lebt noch \o/ 
Huhu du!!!^^


----------



## Crackmack (29. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei mir wirds angezeigt. sind trotzdem kack chars, dafür wirste net viel bekommen.




Da steckt n haufen arbeit drin


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Mit scharf oder ohne?


mit scharf


----------



## mookuh (29. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> eig will ich ja nu werbung machen



und für was?
für deine tollen chars?

btw werbung ist verboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (29. April 2009)

Was willste den sehen? wie ich eine Zerschmetterte WoW-Box in die Luft halte, und grinse? oO


----------



## Huntermoon (29. April 2009)

´n Abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Da steckt n haufen arbeit drin


vll nen haufen zeit, aber naja, nur t7, net t7.5, nicht wirklich viele titel, kein einziger titel im pvp, etc...


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mit scharf



Du nehmen Erfrischungsgetränk?


----------



## Crackmack (29. April 2009)

Werbung verboten? o.O Ihr habt nix gesehen


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

hmmm habta langeweile ? dann findet heraus wo ich wohne (stadt) ohne mich zu fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wers zuerst rausbekommt bekommt n keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Crackmack (29. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll nen haufen zeit, aber naja, nur t7, net t7.5, nicht wirklich viele titel, kein einziger titel im pvp, etc...


PvP is schei**e


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll nen haufen zeit, aber naja, nur t7, net t7.5, nicht wirklich viele titel, kein einziger titel im pvp, etc...


Und sie haben es erkannt ==> Das ist Crackmack
100 Euro für die Brille die Grün ist!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> PvP is schei**e


hey, dann hat es ja schon eine sache mit deinem char gemeinsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmmm habta langeweile ? dann findet heraus wo ich wohne (stadt) ohne mich zu fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wien?



Birk schrieb:


> Du nehmen Erfrischungsgetränk?


getränk nix gut. haben noch zuhause


----------



## Crackmack (29. April 2009)

brille is gemein zu mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 razyl schlag ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

nööö brille nich raten , herausfinden !
und es is falsch ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nööö brille nich raten , herausfinden !


ich finde es durch raten heraus.



Crackmack schrieb:


> brille is gemein zu mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Q_Q


----------



## Tabuno (29. April 2009)

Hiho


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> getränk nix gut. haben noch zuhause



Dann ich nix liefern. Gut Tag Sir


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> brille is gemein zu mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein,ich schlag die Brille nicht. Der ist ok als Nachtschwärmer \o/ und ich bin nicht dein Pokemon.

*Brille in schutz nehmen*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> brille is gemein zu mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Razyl schrieb:


> Nein,ich schlag die Brille nicht. Der ist ok als Nachtschwärmer \o/ und ich bin nicht dein Pokemon.
> 
> *Brille in schutz nehmen*
> 
> ...


haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tabuno schrieb:


> Hiho


sers


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

raten is dann eben nid erlaubt :/

lg


----------



## Zonalar (29. April 2009)

Österreich! Hab ich recht? Juhu! Ich hab gewonnen^^


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Lasst Crackmack in Ruhe sonst....  !


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Lasst Crackmack in Ruhe sonst....  !


hehe erinnert ich an southpark^^

"sonst was?" 
"genau das"


----------



## Crackmack (29. April 2009)

SCHLEIMMER!!!


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Lasst Crackmack in Ruhe sonst....  !


Was sonst? Muss ich angst haben?


----------



## chopi (29. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmmm habta langeweile ? dann findet heraus wo ich wohne (stadt) ohne mich zu fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wohnort: Österreich
Du wohnst in Östereich,stadt Österreich.Österreich ist übrigens ein Stadtstaat.


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hehe erinnert ich an southpark^^
> 
> "sonst was?"
> "genau das"



WTF GENAU DAS WOLLT ICH SAGEN o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> WTF GENAU DAS WOLLT ICH SAGEN o_O


lawl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

seid ihr langweilig :/ von mir sind eh soviele daten im internet das kann doch eh ned schwer sein

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> seid ihr langweilig :/ von mir sind eh soviele daten im internet
> 
> lg


WAAAS, du bist dendrophil?^^


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Salzburg.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

NUR WEGEN DEM EINEM MAL !!! manno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

Birk is nah dran Salzburg is aber n stückchen weg und meine stadt hat immerhin fast 17k einwohner 

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> NUR WEGEN DEM EINEM MAL !!! manno
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nur des einen males wegen... :S


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Uii habe gerade etws ber dich gefunden.


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Birk is ned weit weg



 :/ ich weiß nur noch dass du einmal Salzburg erwähnt hast.. aber den genauen Stadtname, den du hier im Nachtschwärmer schonmal genannt hast, weiß ich nicht mehr


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Du hast Schulden, Mefisthor?


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast Schulden, Mefisthor?



Wer hat das nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Jedenfalls im August 2008. oO


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast Schulden, Mefisthor?


Also Schulden hab ich ned Oo

lg


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Hab dir eine PN geschickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Also Schulden hab ich ned Oo
> 
> lg



Lüge nicht im Namen des Herrn!


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

neee der bin ich ned 



> Also ich bin erstma 15 jahre und wohne in Österreich



löl

lg


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Achso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/jugendarbeit-schulden-usw
Dachte der kommt mir bekannt vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gleicher Name, gleiches Land.


----------



## Spectrales (29. April 2009)

Omfg.. Morgen ist wieder so ein Tag den man am Besten schwänzt..

Freitag frei und die Vorfreude frisst mich schon auf :s

Hab ich schon erwähnt dass Death Note geil ist?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt dass Death Note geil ist?


weiss nicht. aber dein ava lässt vermuten, dass du dem anime nicht abgeneigt bist


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

Skatero aber die ähnlichkeiten sind schon arg Oo

lg


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> neee der bin ich ned
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war vor einem Jahr. Du bist jetzt 16 oder?
Er war 15. 15 +1 = 16?


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt dass Death Note geil ist?


Ja..



Grüne schrieb:


> dein ava lässt vermuten, dass du dem anime nicht abgeneigt bist


besser hätte man es eig nicht ausdrücken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Skatero schrieb:


> Das war vor einem Jahr. Du bist jetzt 16 oder?
> Er war 15. 15 +1 = 16?


Lol wir haben Mefisthors Klon gefunden!


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das war vor einem Jahr. Du bist jetzt 16 oder?
> Er war 15. 15 +1 = 16?


sag ja die ähnlichkeiten sind arg... und es sind derzeit 3 sachen von mir online die meinen standort verraten ^^

lg


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Genau sein Klon.
Du hast sicher noch 2 Brüder oder?


----------



## Spectrales (29. April 2009)

Ich geh mal wieder ins Bett.. Sonst schwänz ich morgen wirklich noch, weil ich nicht geschlafen hab..

>.>

N8


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

ne ich hab nur einen

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

dö dö dö dödödö dö dö dödö dö dödödö dö dö


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Ich find dich nur noch auf webcam-plaza. Aber die Seite hat technische Störungen. >.<


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dö dö dö dödödö dö dö dödö dö dödödö dö dö


Da hat wer Langeweile oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da hat wer Langeweile oder?


das isn songtext :S


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

lol mir fällt grad auf das ich sogar ma indirekt meinen standort gepostet hab ^^ also einen link auf eine seite auf derer das steht

lg


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Wohnst du im Norden, Osten, Süder oder Westen von Salzburg?


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das isn songtext :S


Achso,sag das doch =)


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

hmm hab zwar gesagt das ich nix bantwort aber norden ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso,sag das doch =)


hab ich doch  ^^



Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmm hab zwar gesagt das ich nix bantwort aber norden ^^
> 
> lg


auf jeden fall biste bauer gurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bzw du wohnst eher in nem dorf


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

burghausen?


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

das is ne stadt ^^ und wohn sogar ganz nah am zentrum

ahja is ne stunde von salzburg weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Und wie lang dauert es bis nach München?


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

burghausen is deutschland Oo 

google maps sagt 
124 km &#8211; ca. 1 Stunde, 36 Minuten


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

jetzt müsst ihrs aber haben Oo

lg


----------



## Tabuno (29. April 2009)

Und wieder wech, bye.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

bye tabuno


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

meine güte wie hier in letzter zeit(nicht im nachtschwärmer) die pseudo-wissenschaftler aus dem boden schießen. wenn ich allein den co2 thread sehe wird mir schlecht >.<


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Ostermiething?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ostermiething?


AHAHAHA wasn name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> meine güte wie hier in letzter zeit(nicht im nachtschwärmer) die pseudo-wissenschaftler aus dem boden schießen. wenn ich allein den co2 thread sehe wird mir schlecht >.<



Was fürn Thread?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Was fürn Thread?


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=101987
vermute ich mal


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

Einwohner	3.127 

also bitte !

nein aber du bist gaaanz nah dran ^^

lg


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

jupp, wollt ich auch grad linken, aber ich war mal wieder zu langsam^^


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Franking? Talsdorf?

poster bitte hier mal ein neues Spiel


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Ach der Thread..  Als ich "Al Gore" gelesen habe, habe ich beschlossen, ihn zu ignorieren.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

34,5 km &#8211; ca. 38 Minuten

soweit is meine stadt von fucking entfernt xD

oh man meine stadt is nichma unbekannt ! so jetzt müsstest du es wissen

und die beiden sind zu nah an ostermiething .. also franking und tarsdorf

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

> oh man meine stadt is nichma unbekannt !


braunau XD


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

rrrrischtisch ! brille bekommt den keks !

lg


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Wanghausen? Ruderstallgassen? (ist das eine Stadt?)


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

skatero die brille hats schon raus

lg


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Skatero bekommt aber auch einen Keks, weil er es am härtesten versucht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> skatero die brille hats schon raus
> 
> lg


ROFL du wohnst da net im ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr habt komische Namen für Städte. Nussdorf am Haunsberg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

hmm ob skatero bekommt au nen keks 

ja komm brille weiste wie hart das is ? auf messen fragen die ja immer aus welcher stadt unsere schülergruppe kommt, die müssen dann immer lachen ^^

lg


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sind dir meine Kekse nicht gut genug oder warum heulst du jetzt hier rum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ja komm brille weiste wie hart das is ? auf messen fragen die ja immer aus welcher stadt unsere schülergruppe kommt, die müssen dann immer lachen ^^


kann ich mir vorstellen.^^


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

*keks ess* danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich heisst es doch Braunau am Inn oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Eigentlich heisst es doch Braunau am Inn oder?


jop.
willste noch n keks oder was?^^


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

jep skatero

lg


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jop.
> willste noch n keks oder was?^^


Natürlich will er noch einen.. er hat bei meinem Blut geleckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Also hatte Brille nicht Recht. Ich will den Keks von der Brille!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich will den Keks von der Brille!


fahr zur hölle! :O


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fahr zur hölle! :O


Wieviel kostet ein Busticket dahin?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wieviel kostet ein Busticket dahin?


isn oneway ticket... 10  öcken


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wieviel kostet ein Busticket dahin?


immoment dürfte ein busticket mit anschlussticket fürs flugzeug nach mexiko recht billig sein^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wieviel kostet ein Busticket dahin?






sTereoType schrieb:


> immoment dürfte ein busticket mit anschlussticket fürs flugzeug nach mexiko recht billig sein^^


herrliche antwort lawl^^
das hat sig-wert *g*


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> herrliche antwort lawl^^
> das hat sig-wert *g*


danke^^ aber ich muss nachhacken. hast du die southparkintention bemerkt oder gedacht ich spiel auf die grippe an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Bekomm ich jetzt den Keks von dem Typen mit dem achterbahnfahrenden Gehirn?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> danke^^ aber ich muss nachhacken. hast du die southparkintention bemerkt oder gedacht ich spiel auf die grippe an?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


eher an die grippe.
denn laut southpark ist mexico schlimmer als die hölle *g*
(und kenny musste auch nur den bus nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

ich weis, aber noch gibts keinen tunnel zwischen mittelamerika und europa^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich weis, aber noch gibts keinen tunnel zwischen mittelamerika und europa^^


da haste auch wieder recht^^


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich weis, aber noch gibts keinen tunnel zwischen mittelamerika und europa^^


Doch, aber der ist nicht für alle Menschen zugänglich.


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Southpark ist überall! O.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Southpark ist überall! O.O


oh noez


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Southpark ist überall! O.O


jupp, meine sig und mein forentitel sind auch auf southpark^^


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oh noez


doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> jupp, meine sig und mein forentitel sind auch auf southpark^^



Das hab ich schon lange bemerkt o_O Du gay fish 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Franking? Talsdorf?
> 
> poster bitte hier mal ein neues Spiel



Ich möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen. Das ist ein anderer Buffed-Thread, der dringend ein neues Spiel braucht.


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

ah, eine verwandte seele^^ aber "I dont like putting fishsticks in my mouth" ^^


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ah, eine verwandte seele



Jo.. bin auch im SP-Forum unterwegs (Planearium  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

bin ma weg, bin müde :>
gn8 und skatero: du bekommst meinen keks immer noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Gute Nacht Brille


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

n8 rosa brille


----------



## Manoroth (29. April 2009)

moin ihr irren und psychos^^


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Moin Oberpsycho


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Hallo Manoroth


----------



## Manoroth (29. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Moin Oberpsycho



muahahaha ich behersche euch alle! knieht vor mir ihr unwürdigen! opfert euch auf meinem altar!


----------



## Skatero (29. April 2009)

Ich gehe jetzt off. Gn8


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> muahahaha ich behersche euch alle! knieht vor mir ihr unwürdigen! opfert euch auf meinem altar!


Nein, niemand beherrscht mich :>



Skatero schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt off. Gn8



gn8 skat


----------



## Manoroth (29. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt off. Gn8



ne net schlafen! opfere dich!


----------



## Crackmack (29. April 2009)

hai mano


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne net schlafen! opfere dich!



Das ist doch das selbe. Er opfert sich dem Schlaf


----------



## Manoroth (29. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das ist doch das selbe. Er opfert sich dem Schlaf



er soll sich aba mir opfern und net dem schlaf!





moin crackhead^^


----------



## Crackmack (29. April 2009)

mano schick mir ne game card -.-


----------



## Manoroth (29. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> mano schick mir ne game card -.-



jungchen bin gerade wider arbeitslos da kann ich mir das net leisten^^ und ausserdem muss ich wow spieln^^





Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZTEq-KVDsY...laynext_from=PL


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Ich könnts mir leisten.. aber wer bin ich, und vor allem wer bist du, dass ich dir eine Gamecard schicke? o_O


----------



## Crackmack (29. April 2009)

birk ich muss dir was sagen...



Ich bin dein Vater


----------



## Manoroth (29. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> birk ich muss dir was sagen...
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin dein Vater




aha? gz^^


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Das kann nicht sein.. mein Vater hat mehr Geld als ich.. das heißt du müsstest dir die Karte leisten können


----------



## BaNi0 (29. April 2009)

Nabend.


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Du hast immernoch keinen anständigen Avatar.. da drüben ist der Notausgang, Abmarsch!


----------



## Crackmack (29. April 2009)

Dann bin ich halt dein Bruder :/


----------



## BaNi0 (29. April 2009)

Immerhin hab ich einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Notausgang ist blöd, da kommt immer so ein dummer Alarm-Sound, da kann ich gleich gar nicht schlafen.


----------



## Manoroth (29. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Nabend.




moin^^ und mach um gotteswillen den ava wech-.- der is ja die reinste forenvergewalltigung^^


----------



## BaNi0 (29. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> moin^^ und mach um gotteswillen den ava wech-.- der is ja die reinste forenvergewalltigung^^






Da hab ich aber schon schlimmere gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dann bin ich halt dein Bruder :/


Nope, ich bin Einzelkind



BaNi0 schrieb:


> Da hab ich aber schon schlimmere gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lüg nicht in Gottes Namen! Das ist nicht möglich!


----------



## Manoroth (29. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Da hab ich aber schon schlimmere gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das muss ne lüge sein! was schlimmeres kanns net gebn! sonst wärn schon längst die buffed-server abgestürzt vor schreck!


----------



## BaNi0 (29. April 2009)

Oh doch, wenn ich da nur an dieses ganze schreckliche Manga-Zeugs denke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (29. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Oh doch, wenn ich da nur an dieses ganze schreckliche Manga-Zeugs denke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



manga-zeugs? das is net schlimm und mir eh egal meins is aus nem anime^^


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Bani.. du solltest wissen, ich und sicher viele andere auch, verbinden die Benutzer und ihren Erkennungswert mit dem Ava..  und bei deinem Ava denk ich an Sch.... lecht  also denk ich dabei auch bei dir.. daran


----------



## Manoroth (29. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Bani.. du solltest wissen, ich und sicher viele andere auch, verbinden die Benutzer und ihren Erkennungswert mit dem Ava..  und bei deinem Ava denk ich an Sch.... lecht  also denk ich dabei auch bei dir.. daran



/sign!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGJw-cujDoA...73&index=10


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Take this, du  Früchtchen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder.. wenn du mit dir mitteilst, was für Interessen du hast, kann ich dir einen anderen Ava raussuchen..


----------



## BaNi0 (29. April 2009)

Naja, wenn ich mit jedem User, der irgendwas Manga/Anime-mäßiges als Ava hat was schlechtes verbinden würde... lassen wir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie gesagt, nen neuer Ava kommt nochmal irgendwann, aber ich hab auch was bessers zu tun als mir da ernsthafte Gedanke drüber zu machen, was da für ein Bildchen neben meinen (meistens eh sinnlosen) Posts steht.


Und das soll besser sein? ô.0


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Besser wie deiner ist er auf jeden Fall.. das ist jetzt einfach mal eins der ersten Sachen die ich bei der Randomsuche mit Google gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaNi0 (29. April 2009)

Besser? XD

Grad beim durch den WoW Ordner klicken gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Ich enthalte mich meines Kommentares, da er gegen die Netiquette verstößen würde..     Nein.


----------



## Manoroth (29. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Besser? XD
> 
> Grad beim durch den WoW Ordner klicken gefunden
> 
> ...



jawohl der is schon besser aber auch noch ausbaufähig^^


wie findet ihr meinen neuen?


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wie findet ihr meinen neuen?



Dein alter war besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaNi0 (29. April 2009)

Was soll das darstellen? Sieht auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht aus, sieht nach irgendwas großem, bösen, das fliegen kann aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab auch nen neues ^^

Edit: Zumindest hätte es da sein sollen...


----------



## Crackmack (29. April 2009)

kennt wer nen guten western film? <.<


----------



## Manoroth (29. April 2009)

hier is das bild noch in gross^^ naja ich such ma noch weiter ev finde ich ncoh was nettes^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaNi0 (29. April 2009)

"Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod" fand ich gut.


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Ach in groß sieht der neue cool aus.. aber in der Minigröße habe ich nix erkannt :/


----------



## Manoroth (29. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod" fand ich gut.



jo der is super^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ach in groß sieht der neue cool aus.. aber in der Minigröße habe ich nix erkannt :/



jo ich weiss... bin noch am suchen^^


----------



## BaNi0 (29. April 2009)

In groß sieht das nen bisschen komisch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie wie nen Pferd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und die Würfel... naja ^^ Wobei man die in klein nicht sieht.


----------



## Manoroth (29. April 2009)

meno... der sieht auch net so jut aus in klein... doofe grösse^^


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ichigo !  Man erkennt auf dem Bild das Schwert zwar nicht mehr in der Größe.. aber so schlecht sieht der nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Als der bei mir zum ersten Mal angezeigt wurde war der noch so gequetscht, jetzt ist der wenigstens vom Format richtig. 
Aber soll das in der Mitte noch was darstellen?

@Birk: Ist natürlich Geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hab auch was neues...


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

so hab wider den alten^^ muss ma in ruhe was gescheites suchen oder was bauen


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

Ja Bani.. ich hab deinen neuen Ava gesehen.. und er gefällt mir nicht, darum enthalte ich mich immernoch meines Kommentares 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Tjo, aber wenigstens ist deren Musik gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (30. April 2009)

Ich schau mir nu spaceballs an <.<


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



How 'bout this, Mano?


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich schau mir nu spaceballs an <.<



Nicht unbedingt nen Western, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eigentlich ganz nett aber will ma wider was andres als bleach^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

hmmm erkennt man das das alucard sein soll?^^


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

Hmm ok.. kein Bleach..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ?


Wenn man die Serie kennt ein bisschen.. aber nicht so wirklich gut >.<   Ich such mal nach nem guten Alu-Ava für dich


----------



## Crackmack (30. April 2009)

Kla is das n western 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nen western a aus einer anderen galaxie


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

Hier, das ist ein gutes Alucard-Motiv




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Und ohne Cowboys und Indianer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (30. April 2009)

Laser cowboys :/


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

Oder.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

danke birk aber ich hab meinen vorerst gefunden denke ich^^


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

Ohja, der is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Hab jetzt auch noch nen anderen genommen ^^

Hmm, für mich als Unwissender erkennt man da nicht so viel, wen soll das darstellen?


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch noch nen anderen genommen ^^
> 
> Hmm, für mich als Unwissender erkennt man da nicht so viel, wen soll das darstellen?



das isn vampir aus der anime serie Hellsing und er heisst Alucard^^ und er is n wirklich toller psycho^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

ha ich freu mich schon auf in einem jahr^^


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist denn dann?


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Na dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann werd ich n hammer dante cosplay ham^^ sammt echtem rebelion aus stahl^^


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dann werd ich n hammer dante cosplay ham^^ sammt echtem rebelion aus stahl^^



Alter!!  DO WANT!


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Okay, Cosplay versteh ich noch ^^ 
Aber hört sich krass an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

nur noch den letzten rest meines bäuchleins muss wech bis dann damits auch jut aussieht^^ sonst kann cih net das hier nehmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

Na dann.. weniger trinken, mehr sporteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

sonst leg ich mir das zu^^ da kann ich dan noch was verstecken^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Na dann.. weniger trinken, mehr sporteln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mehr sport: ja^^

wehniger trinken: gehts noch?^^


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mehr sport: ja^^
> 
> wehniger trinken: gehts noch?^^



Sorry, ich meinte natürlich mehr trinken


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Das zweite Bild als Vorlage ist praktischer, da kannste dir den Bauch noch mit den Gurten wegschnüren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Sorry, ich meinte natürlich mehr trinken



ne das auch net sonst reicht das geld net fürs cos^^ gebe jetzt schon ca 150 euro pro monat für alk aus^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Das zweite Bild als Vorlage ist praktischer, da kannste dir den Bauch noch mit den Gurten wegschnüren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eben^^ aber denke bis dahin werd ich ihn los sein. nur was ev n prob wird: ich bin bei den oberarmen etwas muskulöser als dante... aber ma schaun^^


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Naja, wird wohl keiner rumlaufen und nachmessen, ob das auch stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und gib das Geld lieber für Musik aus, hast du viel mehr von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

Wie findet ihr meinen neuen Ava?  Erkennt man was?


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Naja, wird wohl keiner rumlaufen und nachmessen, ob das auch stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



halloo`? wer bin ich das ich musik kaufe`? für was giebts ja i-net-.-

und naja mir gefällts^^ und das schwert wollt ich mir eh mal kaufen^^ auch wen mir das alastor n bisserl besser gefallen würde... oder yamato von vergil...


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Jo, ist von One Piece, das kenn sogar ich und man kann die Schrift erahnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr meinen neuen Ava?  Erkennt man was?



net schlecht^^ aber den alten fand ich besser^^ (ev auch weil ich zorro fan bin^^)


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> halloo`? wer bin ich das ich musik kaufe`? für was giebts ja i-net-.-





Tzz, Banause! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und das Inet gibts zum Beispiel dazu um CD's zu bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei Alkohol schon nicht die verkehrteste Anlageform ist (wenn ich jetzt nen schlechten Witz machen wollte würde ich sagen: "Wo kriegt man sonst so viele Prozente"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> net schlecht^^ aber den alten fand ich besser^^ (ev auch weil ich zorro fan bin^^)



Das ist immernoch Zorro xD   Das ist das  Originalbild, von dem ich meinen alten Ava rausgeschnitten habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Tzz, Banause!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und die leber hat auch lange was davon ne?^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das ist immernoch Zorro xD   Das ist das  Originalbild, von dem ich meinen Ava rausgeschnitten habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo aber das andre hat mir besser gefallen^^ ich finde sowiso iwie die farben zu verwaschen bei dem pic... net so mein geschmack^^ aber wenns dir gefällt is ja jut^^


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

Back to the roots..  warum sollte man auch einen guten Avatar ändern, wenn es eh keinen besseren gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Ich finds für Manga-/Animezeugs (kenne den Unterschied nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Ich finds für Manga-/Animezeugs (kenne den Unterschied nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



manga = comics (bücher)    animes = trickfilme (serien, movies, what ever)


hab wider n neuer ava^^


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Ich finds für Manga-/Animezeugs (kenne den Unterschied nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mangas sind so eine Art japanischer Comic.. die gibt es in Büchern...  und Animes sind animierte Fernsehserien, die (meistens) auf einem Manga basieren


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

Itachi,  isnt it?   Gefällt mir hehe


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Ahh, das macht sogar Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Ava gefällt mir sogar ziemlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Itachi,  isnt it?   Gefällt mir hehe



jup is itachi^^ ich mag den iwie^^ und ich merk gerade das ich iwie allgemein psychos mag^^ spühre wohl ne gewisse ändlichkeit manchmal^^


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup is itachi^^ ich mag den iwie^^ und ich merk gerade das ich iwie allgemein psychos mag^^ spühre wohl ne gewisse ändlichkeit manchmal^^



Die Psychos sind auch einfach die coolsten Säue unterhalb der Sonne.. zumindest in den Animes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Zum Thema Psychos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab Dienstag "Twelve Monkeys" gesehen, da spielt Brad Pitt nen Psycho, sehr gut wie ich finde. Fiel mir grad nur spontan zum Thema Psycho ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Die Psychos sind auch einfach die coolsten Säue unterhalb der Sonne.. zumindest in den Animes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup^^ und im rl hat man n prob wen man n bisserl anders drauf is^^ zumindest wen man net gleichgesinnte findet^^ ich hatte das glück gleich ne riesen horde halb bis ganz psychos zu finden^^


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

hehe.. ja ich werd auch von den meisten blöd angeguckt..  aber egal, die gleichgesinnten gleichen das schon aus


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> hehe.. ja ich werd auch von den meisten blöd angeguckt..  aber egal, die gleichgesinnten gleichen das schon aus



genau^^  und naja doof angeguckt werd ich (meistens) net^^ aber wen mich ma wer n bisserl näher kennenlernt sind ca 90% der leute ziemlich verschreckt^^


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> genau^^  und naja doof angeguckt werd ich (meistens) net^^ aber wen mich ma wer n bisserl näher kennenlernt sind ca 90% der leute ziemlich verschreckt^^


Na warum sollte man sich vor dir erschrecken? o_O


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Ich kenn da auch einige von in meinem Freundeskreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich wurde auch schon öfters als nicht ganz normal bezeichnet, aber was solls, ich hab Spass dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Na warum sollte man sich vor dir erschrecken? o_O



ich bin sadistisch, masochistisch, liebe blut (jup zum trinken net zum ansehn^^) und noch n paar eher.. spezielle sachn^^


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich bin sadistisch, masochistisch, liebe blut (jup zum trinken net zum ansehn^^) und noch n paar eher.. spezielle sachn^^



Hehe.. na ok da musst du dann doch eher auf "speziellere Leute" treffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Um es mal freundlich auszudrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Hehe.. na ok da musst du dann doch eher auf "speziellere Leute" treffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup schon^^ und da ich auch dazu steh merken die meisten relativ schnell wie ich so ticke^^ aber jut ich würde nie jemandem weh tun ders net entweder will oder es verdient hat^^


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Verdient haben ist natürlich wieder Auslegungssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Verdient haben ist natürlich wieder Auslegungssache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



darunter versteh ich: wen man mir eine reinhaut, freunde beleidigt oder frauen schlägt

und wen das wer macht wärend dem ich inner nähe bin führe ich mein ganzes können im schmerzen zufügen vor^^

und dan ists dan meistens von den restlichen 10% nochma der hälfte zu heftig^^


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Immer so brutal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zu 1. und 3. kann ich dir nur zustimmen, das geht gar nicht, bei 2. ... kommt drauf an. 
Zum Glück war ich bisher in keiner der beschriebenen Situationen. 

Und "mein ganzes können im schmerzen zufügen" wäre wohl auch nicht so effizient wie deins, zumindest so wie sich das hier anhört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

So Leute, ich bin pennen, muss in 4 1/2 Stunden schon wieder aufstehen :-\

Bis dann und noch eine schöne Nacht.


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> Immer so brutal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja ich hab mich hobby mässig mit dem menschlichen körper befasst^^ und mittlerweile kann ich gegner entweder schnell und schmerzlos kampfunfähig machen oder ihnen möglichst lange grosse schmerzen zufügen ohne das se ohnmächtig werden und sie sind dan auch net besonders lange kaputt... also behalten keine langzeitigen schäden


für was bio alles jut is^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

BaNi0 schrieb:


> So Leute, ich bin pennen, muss in 4 1/2 Stunden schon wieder aufstehen :-\
> 
> Bis dann und noch eine schöne Nacht.



gn8 schlaf jut


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

Du hast bei deinen Definitionen "wenn einer meine Mutter angreift" vergessen oO

Meine Mutter wurde einmal von 3 Jugendlichen angegriffen auf dem Rückweg vom Einkaufen (vor meinem Haus) Ich hab da grad aus dem Fenster rausgeguckt..   ich bin dann raus und hab alle 3 blutig geprügelt... tja.. selber schuld


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du hast bei deinen Definitionen "wenn einer meine Mutter angreift" vergessen oO
> 
> Meine Mutter wurde einmal von 3 Jugendlichen angegriffen auf dem Rückweg vom Einkaufen (vor meinem Haus) Ich hab da grad aus dem Fenster rausgeguckt..   ich bin dann raus und hab alle 3 blutig geprügelt... tja.. selber schuld



ok da hätt ich mich auch schön ausgetobt^^ aber sowas is bei mir zum glück noch nie passiert^^ und geht bei mir dann eigentlich auch unter nr3: frauen schlagen


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und geht bei mir dann eigentlich auch unter nr3: frauen schlagen



Naja, Mutter, Vater, Familie allgemein ist schon nochmal eine Kategorie, würd ich sagen


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Naja, Mutter, Vater, Familie allgemein ist schon nochmal eine Kategorie, würd ich sagen



bei mir net so wirklich... ev auch weil cih net so n jutes verhältnis habe zu meiner familie^^


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

Naja ich geh mal wieder WoW spielen.. hab vor dem 3 Uhr Reset noch ein paar Dailys offen..  bis heute Abend dann


----------



## Manoroth (30. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Naja ich geh mal wieder WoW spielen.. hab vor dem 3 Uhr Reset noch ein paar Dailys offen..  bis heute Abend dann



viel spass und cya^^


----------



## jeef (30. April 2009)

gute nacht ihr nasen ^^


----------



## Kronas (30. April 2009)

moinsen schwärmers


----------



## Spectrales (30. April 2009)

Nabend

Nice Avatar Manoroth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (30. April 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend Raheema =)


----------



## chopi (30. April 2009)

Moin Kinder.


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

abend obama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + chopi


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> abend obama
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Huhu minas - na wie gehts?


----------



## Kronas (30. April 2009)

© spectrales


----------



## Spectrales (30. April 2009)

Copyright!!

Kronas, mein Anwalt wird dich anrufen


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Huhu minas - na wie gehts?



gut ;P
ah hi girl in box bist auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (30. April 2009)

soo heut hatt ich ne halbe stunde früher aus (lehrer an unserer schule sind so leicht zu überzeugen ^^) und gleich ma nen kasten bier gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Kronas (30. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Copyright!!
> 
> Kronas, mein Anwalt wird dich anrufen


hab doch rübergeschrieben © spectrales


----------



## Spectrales (30. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> soo heut hatt ich ne halbe stunde früher aus (lehrer an unserer schule sind so leicht zu überzeugen ^^) und gleich ma nen kasten bier gekauft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie alt bist du?
Du hast super Lehrer



> hab doch rübergeschrieben © spectrales



Du hast es aber gepostet ohne Erlaubnis!


----------



## sTereoType (30. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> soo heut hatt ich ne halbe stunde früher aus (lehrer an unserer schule sind so leicht zu überzeugen ^^) und gleich ma nen kasten bier gekauft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ein toast auf den alkohl: Den Ursprung und die Lösung all unserer Probleme


----------



## Mefisthor (30. April 2009)

ich bin 16 und ich hab super lehrer ^^ aber war eh nur BWÜ das ist fast unwichtiger als religion als fach Oo

lg


----------



## sTereoType (30. April 2009)

apropos religion: angearscht pro reli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (30. April 2009)

klär mich auf was is pro reli ? 

lg


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ein toast auf den alkohl: Den Ursprung und die Lösung all unserer Probleme



und wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und der grund wiso viele nicht mehr jungfrau sind ;D 

jesus machte aus wasser wein .. der wusste schon damals was ihn erwartet ;D


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gut ;P


Na das ist doch mal ne erfreuliche Naricht =)


----------



## Crackmack (30. April 2009)

Abend mhh was schau ich heute für nen Film? <.<


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Abend mhh was schau ich heute für nen Film? <.<


Wie wärs mit... WoW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Abend mhh was schau ich heute für nen Film? <.<


saw 3 dann 2g1c


----------



## sTereoType (30. April 2009)

letzten sonntag war in berlin die wahl darüber, ob religion als pflichtfach (wahl dann zwischen ethik udn religion) und somit als alternative für ethik genommen werden kann, oder ob es so bleiben soll wie es ist. das wäre religion als freiwilliges wahlfach zusätzlich zu ethik belegen zu können.
die leute die für religion als pflichtfach waren nannten sich pro reli. tja sie haben verloren. die argumente für religion als pflichtfach waren aber auch total schlecht.


----------



## Crackmack (30. April 2009)

nä


----------



## Mefisthor (30. April 2009)

> Pro Reli berief sich zudem auf Untersuchungen, wonach das Wissen über den jeweils eigenen Glauben den Respekt der Schüler gegenüber Menschen mit anderen Denk- und Glaubensvorstellungen stärke.


lol de facto wird doch in religion kein wissen von den schülern aufgenommen ^^


----------



## sTereoType (30. April 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Abend mhh was schau ich heute für nen Film? <.<


konnt drauf an welche medien dir zur verfügung stehen^^


----------



## Tabuno (30. April 2009)

Jippie Iron Council down.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. April 2009)

Ich hab übrigens einen neuen Blogeintrag,der ist ganz doof,nicht lesen.


			
				Razyl schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte eh keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			
				Tabuno schrieb:
			
		

> lol xD


----------



## Mefisthor (30. April 2009)

oh man kennt ihr diese "Fake-Schreier" ? ich glaub es hackt ! ich red in nem metalforum drüber was für bands ich so hör .. schreit einer "Mefisthor is FAKE !! der is hopper und k*nake !!" omg und als ich ihn frage wie er drauf kommt schreibt der das selbe wieder Oo

lg


----------



## Skatero (30. April 2009)

Nabend Leute



Kronas schrieb:


> © spectrales


 fuck schreibt man klein!


----------



## Crackmack (30. April 2009)

ich schau glaub noma police academy an  1-7


----------



## Skatero (30. April 2009)

Chopi noch hier?
Poste bitte im Contest-Thread ein neues Spiel und sag bis wann. Ich weiss zur Zeit wirklich kein gutes Spiel.


----------



## Bodog (30. April 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grad Buffed durchwühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. April 2009)

Nabend Klavierspieler. Du spielst ziemlich gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. April 2009)

tach... :S


----------



## Bodog (30. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend Klavierspieler. Du spielst ziemlich gut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Chopi noch hier?
> Poste bitte im Contest-Thread ein neues Spiel und sag bis wann. Ich weiss zur Zeit wirklich kein gutes Spiel.



done


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

Heute is hier aber nicht sehr viel los :/

nabend zusammen


----------



## Mefisthor (30. April 2009)

hmmm vll hat die schweinegrippe einen/mehrere hausbesuche gemacht 

man is ja ned unhöflich als gastgeber

lg


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tach... :S


Hey Brille!
Wie gehts?


----------



## Bodog (30. April 2009)

Schweinegrippe errinere mich nicht an diesen Schwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Jippie Iron Council down.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


normal oder hero mode? ^^ steelbreaker last ist gar nid so leicht im 25er leider :/ 10er hab ich xD


----------



## Mefisthor (30. April 2009)

naja bei uns in der nähe is es eh jeden scheißegal ^^ panik oder ein großes tamtam über das alles wär auch übertrieben

lg


----------



## sTereoType (30. April 2009)

Run-a-way Box
ein muss für jeden der sich schon immer gefragt hat was die bedeutung hinter meinen arschgeilen ava ist xD


----------



## Bodog (30. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Run-a-way Box
> ein muss für jeden der sich schon immer gefragt hat was die bedeutung hinter meinen arschgeilen ava ist xD



Bin gerade Taub geworden von der Musik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tu das nie wieder.


----------



## sTereoType (30. April 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Bin gerade Taub geworden von der Musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also wenn du deine boxen/dein headset sp laut einstellst, ist das nicht meine schuld^^


----------



## Bodog (30. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> also wenn du deine boxen/dein headset sp laut einstellst, ist das nicht meine schuld^^



1 von 7 :S

Ne, eh egal...

Bin mal weg schönen Abend ihr


----------



## Mefisthor (30. April 2009)

nacht boodog

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hey Brille!
> Wie gehts?


geht so^^


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> geht so^^


Achso na dann.
Was machst grade?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso na dann.
> Was machst grade?


open sesame dauerhören xD


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> open sesame dauerhören xD


Was fürn ding? =O
Kenn ich nicht


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was fürn ding? =O
> Kenn ich nicht


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibjZ3b7pkGg


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibjZ3b7pkGg


Komisches "lied" =O
Du hörst nur noch das Lied? oha^^


----------



## Silenzz (30. April 2009)

N'Abend


----------



## Lillyan (30. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> open sesame dauerhören xD



Uh, Leila K.?

Edit: Mist, zu spät


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Komisches "lied" =O
> Du hörst nur noch das Lied? oha^^


nee, aber seit 10 mins^^
vorher atreyu gehört


Lillyan schrieb:


> Uh, Leila K.?
> 
> Edit: Mist, zu spät


exakt^^


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend


Hey Silenzz - wie gehts?



Grüne schrieb:


> nee, aber seit 10 mins^^
> vorher atreyu gehört


Achso kk. Ich bleib lieber bei jason 

@ Lilly:
Guten Abend Frau Lillyan


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso kk. Ich bleib lieber bei jason


wasdas^^


----------



## Silenzz (30. April 2009)

Whey Razy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was geht ab? kennt sich hier wer mit congstar aus bzw mit SMS problemen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wasdas^^



Ich weiß nicht wieso,aber ich mag den Typen =) Und das Lied kann ich gut verbinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2009)

@ Silenzz:
Nicht viel geht ab... außer ein paar sachen >< ist aber auch egal


----------



## Skatero (30. April 2009)

Chopi, was genau soll der Orbitlaunch bei diesem Spiel sein?


----------



## Mefisthor (30. April 2009)

> <Mefisthor> @David wie kummst du eigentlich auf so an scheiß ?
> <DaVid45> BO-63 und mefisthor sind beide fakes!!!! des sand k*naken!!
> <BO-63> @ DaVid45: ich hoff das mefisthor kein fake is, sonst müsste er sich auch so bescheuerte mukke anhören! (like you ;-)
> <Mefisthor>  ja klaaar? welche pillen nimmst du den ? oder wie kommst du auf diese bescheuerte idee
> ...



ich könnt ausrasten bei solchen leuten


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. April 2009)

lawl das lied kenn ich ja^^
ahahaha mef du kanacke... rofl


----------



## Skatero (30. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich könnt ausrasten bei solchen leuten


Dann tu es doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (30. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibjZ3b7pkGg


ich glaub als remix hab ich das bestimtm schon mal wo gehört^^


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lawl das lied kenn ich ja^^


Und kennst nicht den Sänger... schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (30. April 2009)

wenn ich ausfallend werde dann meint der ja noch dasser recht hat oO

ich glaub der will einfach nur unruhe stiften

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wenn ich ausfallend werde dann meint der ja noch dasser recht hat oO
> 
> ich glaub der will einfach nur unruhe stiften
> 
> lg


woher isn der chat? kennste die im rl?


----------



## Kronas (30. April 2009)

weiß einer von euch genies wie itunes lauter geht?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> weiß einer von euch genies wie itunes lauter geht?^^


lied rechtsklick und dann sowas wie eigenschaften da auf 100% lautstärke stellen


----------



## Skatero (30. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> weiß einer von euch genies wie itunes lauter geht?^^


[attachment=7473:itunes_.jpg]
??


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> [attachment=7473:itunes_.jpg]
> ??


aso itunes an sich. ci hdachte die lieder in itunes. weil die sind mit mei9ner beschriebung dann auch aufm ipod lauter


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> weiß einer von euch genies wie itunes lauter geht?^^


Da ist doch eine recht große Leiste zum lautermachen =O neben den vorspulbutton


----------



## Kronas (30. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lied rechtsklick und dann sowas wie eigenschaften da auf 100% lautstärke stellen


dankö brille

edit: und auch danke skatero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aso itunes an sich. ci hdachte die lieder in itunes. weil die sind mit mei9ner beschriebung dann auch aufm ipod lauter


Achso das ist Rechtsklich auf das Lied -> Informationen -> Optionen
Edit: No problem.


----------



## Mefisthor (30. April 2009)

omg


----------



## mookuh (30. April 2009)

abend


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend


Abend mookuh


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

re musste grad dieses spiel im contest ding machen xD
http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/5206/day12.jpg <-- 12 tage :< bin so schlecht


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> omg



kennt jeder fan der serie ;D


----------



## Skatero (30. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> re musste grad dieses spiel im contest ding machen xD
> http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/5206/day12.jpg <-- 12 tage :< bin so schlecht


-.- ich hatte 27 Tage

Hallo mookuh


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

xD es gibt immer einen der schlechter is ;D


----------



## Skatero (30. April 2009)

Wie soll das in 12 Tagen gehen?

In 27 Tagen hatte ich alles perfekt ausgerüstet.


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

hatt ich in 11 auch geschafft ;P
sogar mit epic brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hätt ja screen gemacht aber dachte nid das das so leicht ins all fliegt das ding ;P
wegschleudern 3ma rakete und pew weltallinc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. April 2009)

lol zum familie gay video ^^


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Nabend.


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hatt ich in 11 auch geschafft ;P
> sogar mit epic brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was suchten Brille in so einen Spiel?


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

kp kannst dem igel ne brille anlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint so muss unter 9 packen kann ja nid hinter wem sein der simon heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. April 2009)

ka


----------



## Skatero (30. April 2009)

Und ich habe es gemacht ohne die Rakete zu benutzen, alleine durch das Gummiband.
Jetzt habe ich es in 14 Tagen geschafft, wenn ich mich nochmal gleich verbessere schaffe ich es am 1. Tag.


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

najo ohne rakete sind nur 1500 weniger und das macht soviele tage nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. April 2009)

Aber ich hatte alles auf der höchsten Stufe und es war das erste Mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. April 2009)

Oh,hier wird über den contest gesprochen?
...Ich habs übrigens in 5 Tagen geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps.Crackmack anwesend? Fals ja,bock auf Arkanisten?


----------



## Skatero (30. April 2009)

5 Tage? Cheater!


----------



## chopi (30. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> 5 Tage? Lucker!


Fix'd


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

hatte vorhin 10 najo mit luck kannst auch beim ersten ma schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da radar erst später wenn überhaupt aktiv wird isses reines luck game


----------



## chopi (30. April 2009)

Naja,beim ersten ma musste schon krankes Luck haben,da dich die Rampen über 3500m hochschießen müssten,aber mit viel luck wäre es beim 2 ma möglich. (Erster Tag geld+kaufen,2 genug kraft zum arbitschuss)


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

najo hatte nu 6 das mit 5 geht auch wenn ich die ersten 3 nix verkakt hätt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. April 2009)

hatte bei lv 10 alles auf max, letzter schuss 20k geld (10 meter vor orbit >.<) hatte band auf 9, daran könnts liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja dann eben alles hoch und hat geklappt


----------



## Skatero (30. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hatte bei lv 10 alles auf max, letzter schuss 20k geld (10 meter vor orbit >.<) hatte band auf 9, daran könnts liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn du die Raketen hattest, ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Ich glaub ich muss das Spiel auch mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. April 2009)

Ich bin jetzt offline. Gute Nacht


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Gute Nacht Skatero.


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

schon wieder über 5 da kann man eigentlich gleich wieder abbrechen grml


----------



## Raheema (30. April 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

tachwohl du frau mann ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (30. April 2009)

bähh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. April 2009)

von was redet ihr? 

gutn abend


----------



## Raheema (30. April 2009)

Nabend 


ne nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

das er nen weiblichen namen hat aber nen mann ist XD

so igel game lvl 4 glaubs *hoff*
edit meint gotcha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. April 2009)

nein.NEIN.NEIN!


----------



## Raheema (30. April 2009)

wie macht iuhr das? ich krieg das nicht hin


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

muahaha doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pWnD haRd ChoPiiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das mit rechts/links rakete die braucht man gar nid skillen Oo find die voll nutzlos ;D


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> wie macht iuhr das? ich krieg das nicht hin



mit skill !
(skill ist wenn luck zur gewohnheit wird z.b. 4mal platform untereinander und co ;D)


----------



## Birk (30. April 2009)

w00t ich habs in ganzen 54 tagen geschafft! ich bin imba!


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

xD ich versuchs ma in 356 tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (30. April 2009)

aso klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

oder in 1337 uff das wird dauern xD


----------



## Raheema (30. April 2009)

und was muss man da machen um zu gewinnen?


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

den typ 3500 meter nach oben katapultieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


versuch grad möglichst viel ohne pfeiltasten zu machen xD


----------



## chopi (30. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> pWnD haRd ChoPiiii
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bitte sag mir,dass das deine kleine Schwester geschrieben hat...


----------



## BaNi0 (30. April 2009)

Hey, 42 Tage, und alle Sachen gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (30. April 2009)

ok das ist gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




jea in 26 tagen


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Bitte sag mir,dass das deine kleine Schwester geschrieben hat...



hab nur ne kleine freundin tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hab nur ne kleine freundin tut mir leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klein ist doch gut. dazu nen flacher kopf und sie kanns im stehen während man ein bier drauf abstellt xD


----------



## chopi (1. Mai 2009)

stereo macht geschmackslose Witze,nice.
Für heute hab ich echt kb mehr,unter 4 erscheint mir dann doch unmöglich...


----------



## BaNi0 (1. Mai 2009)

Yeah, ich werde besser, 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

na so klein auch nid ;P aber bier kann se bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und alles andere was ne frau können muss kann se sowiso = no need auf flachen kopf (würd sowiso eklig aussehen) und wenn sie so klein wär hmm pedo? wtf?


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> stereo macht geschmackslose Witze,nice.
> Für heute hab ich echt kb mehr,unter 4 erscheint mir dann doch unmöglich...



mimimi ;D
edit meint : fu fu fu fu -.- wie soll man auf 1337 kommen wenn der irgendwann sogar mit quer schleudern drüber kommt :/


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

gut, der kam wohl nicht so an, aber auch verständlich.
aber zu meiner verteidigung: ich hab seit 2 tagen nix gegessen (und ja ich mein essen^^)

edit: @ mina
einfach nur kurz die leine anklicken und dabei nicht bewegen. dann fällt sonic direkt runter


----------



## Birk (1. Mai 2009)

So.. der April ist vorbei.. damit sind die Wahllokale zu und der Noob des Monats steht fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke an alle die mitgewählt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (1. Mai 2009)

ja sach an wo wann und warum wer ?


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> gut, der kam wohl nicht so an, aber auch verständlich.
> aber zu meiner verteidigung: ich hab seit 2 tagen nix gegessen (und ja ich mein essen^^)
> 
> edit: @ mina
> einfach nur kurz die leine anklicken und dabei nicht bewegen. dann fällt sonic direkt runter



hmm najo das 1337 ma -.- ne danke


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ja sach an wo wann und warum wer ?


er hat ne gruppe .. wo ich member bin ;D


----------



## BaNi0 (1. Mai 2009)

So, viel Spaß euch noch, ich werde jetzt pennen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (1. Mai 2009)

ASO sach das doch wer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann poste mal den noob des monats


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

gn8 wer auch immer du bist Oo


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ASO sach das doch wer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der birk
und der noob ist so ein gewisser 30k dk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> der birk
> und der noob ist so ein gewisser 30k dk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auf den letzten 4 seiten nur 5 doubleposts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

ich antworte nunma immer mit fix antwort oder " antworten
kb auf 100ma edit klicken


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> auf den letzten 4 seiten nur 5 doubleposts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jetzt wissen wir wie er auf die 11k posts kam.....^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

nochma fürs mikro die 10000k posts interessieren mich nen shice ;P ich klick nur nicht gerne 2ma für 1 post das ist alles ..


----------



## Raheema (1. Mai 2009)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich meld dich bei lilllllyan ! die peitscht dich aus wegen 1 wort post !


----------



## Birk (1. Mai 2009)

So.. ich hab den 30k DK gerade auf seinem Server besucht und ihm einen Brief geschrieben, der ihn informiert, dass er gewonnen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

dann gogo edit deine sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dauert viel zu lange ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nochma fürs mikro die 10000k posts interessieren mich nen shice ;P ich klick nur nicht gerne 2ma für 1 post das ist alles ..


musst ja auch nicht. du kannst für den post warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und btw: der dk thread war herrlich <3 (wenn das der duell heini war)


----------



## Raheema (1. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich meld dich bei lilllllyan ! die peitscht dich aus wegen 1 wort post !




das waren 2! 
ein mal LOL und : D  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich meld dich bei lilllllyan ! die peitscht dich aus wegen 1 wort post !


vor deinem edit vorhin stand da oben auch nur "mimimi" und mods können die originalposts lesen!


----------



## Birk (1. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dann gogo edit deine sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Problem ist, seine Zitate sind zu groß für die Sig.. darum überlege ich gerade, wie ich es am besten mache.   Es kann aber auch ein anderer in die Sig nehmen, wenn er seinen Platz opfern will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (1. Mai 2009)

Genau 
richtig so Brille!


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, seine Zitate sind zu groß für die Sig.. darum überlege ich gerade, wie ich es am besten mache.   Es kann aber auch ein anderer in die Sig nehmen, wenn er seinen Platz opfern will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


[insert rnd name dens nicht im arsenal gibt here] da haste schonma seinen anfangspost... wie gesagt, wenns der ist, den ich denke


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

syr ich mag meine sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da will ich nid nen text von nem anderen hinpacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und brille ist glaubs den den du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und brille ist glaubs den den du meinst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der imba dk, der jeden im duell bumst ausser heiler, weil es ihm zu lange dauert? xD


----------



## Birk (1. Mai 2009)

Ja Brille, der Duell-DK und der Typ der damals angebeben hat mit 30k Leben sind ein und die selbe Person, ich habs recherchiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

glaube ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



najo mit dk hat blizz sowiso den grössten fehler ever gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> glaube ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mittlerweile gehts ja. s5 wars aber eifnach nur krank... man siehe sich die anzahl an dk gladis an...  >.<


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

najo der bei uns in der gilde ist serverweit erster afaik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://eu.wowarmory.com/team-info.xml?r=Bl...select=whatever

aber ja dk's sind nimmer so stark .. *hust*
roq priest ist auch nid schlecht atm

najo wie auch immer mir isses atm zu doof pvp zu machen


----------



## Birk (1. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> najo der bei uns in der gilde ist serverweit erster afaik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fail @ Link



> Diese Seite enthält keine Daten


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> najo der bei uns in der gilde ist serverweit erster afaik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja, wenigstens sind jetzt MEIST nur noch wirklich gute dk's ganz oben.

und zu rogue priest...
im moment sind priester und dudus einfach nur krank. kaum ist pala/dk abgeschwächt sprießen fast genauso viele dudu/warri teams oder rogue/priest ausm boden... top gemacht blizz^^


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

bei mir geht der ..


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bei mir geht der ..


bei mir auch


----------



## Raheema (1. Mai 2009)

immer diee Dk´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ich bin dann mal off Nacht Gn8 n8 gibs


----------



## Birk (1. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, wenigstens sind jetzt MEIST nur noch wirklich gute dk's ganz oben.
> 
> und zu rogue priest...
> im moment sind priester und dudus einfach nur krank. kaum ist pala/dk abgeschwächt sprießen fast genauso viele dudu/warri teams oder rogue/priest ausm boden... top gemacht blizz^^



Das ist doch eine "super" Balance.. jeder ist irgendwann mal der unbesiegbare.. also wayne..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, wenigstens sind jetzt MEIST nur noch wirklich gute dk's ganz oben.
> 
> und zu rogue priest...
> im moment sind priester und dudus einfach nur krank. kaum ist pala/dk abgeschwächt sprießen fast genauso viele dudu/warri teams oder rogue/priest ausm boden... top gemacht blizz^^



najo ok er ist schon guter spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sind ja beides gladi 

najo warri buff 
pala nerf (najo nid wirklich)
priest buff
roq buff
wl nerf
dk teilweise nerv

was erwartest ;P seit wotlk kann blizz arena nimmer balancen ..


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> immer diee Dk´s
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gn8



Birk schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine "super" Balance.. jeder ist irgendwann mal der unbesiegbare.. also wayne..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da hastre recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



minas: wl nerf? also da ich vermute, dass du deinen hexer gut spielen kannst: spiel mit rogue/dudu im 3er und siehe dein rating steigen xD
aber wenn du kb drauf hast, was bei manchen sachen im pvp verständlich ist...^^


----------



## Tabuno (1. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, wenigstens sind jetzt MEIST nur noch wirklich gute dk's ganz oben.
> 
> und zu rogue priest...
> im moment sind priester und dudus einfach nur krank. kaum ist pala/dk abgeschwächt sprießen fast genauso viele dudu/warri teams oder dk/priest ausm boden... top gemacht blizz^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jup echt top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

immerhin macht pve noch spass auch wenn uludar schon seit der ersten id clear ist :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> immerhin macht pve noch spass auch wenn uludar schon seit der ersten id clear ist :/


dann hophop an den hardmode


----------



## Birk (1. Mai 2009)

Ich hab Ulduar noch nicht EINMAL von innen gesehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

bin ma off, tv gucken. gn8 euch


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

sind wa doch dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gewisse da sind echt freaky .. 
besonders ignis
töte ihn in 4min .. dank dem uludar normal nerf ... (obwohl auch so machbar war) (fuck casuals geht mutti ausheulen) gibts serverlags = das ding ist unmachbar ausser man raidet irgendwann wenn alle anderen im bett sind


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich hab Ulduar noch nicht EINMAL von innen gesehen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haHa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mir fehlt noch general kill rest hab ich schon seit ersten id -.- immer bei dem boss gefehlt bisher hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin auch ma pennen gn8


----------



## Tabuno (1. Mai 2009)

bin auch wech gn8


----------



## Birk (1. Mai 2009)

gn8 ihr 3.. jetzt ist hier eh keiner mehr.. dann geh ich mal wieder ein paar Dailys machen in WoW


----------



## jeef (1. Mai 2009)

n8 ihr nasen
morgen an die anderen^^


----------



## Manoroth (1. Mai 2009)

gn8 ich geh schlafen^^ und wehe es postet noch wer nach mir!


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

abend


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Mai 2009)

Nabend.


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Brille öffnet mal den Thread - selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


huhu Brille


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Mai 2009)

Maaan Steam kackt ab...WILL CSS SPIELEN!


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Maaan Steam kackt ab...WILL CSS SPIELEN!


Warum stürzt Steam ab?

Hmm hier ist ja gar nichts los....


----------



## Lillyan (1. Mai 2009)

*kullert in den Thread* Guten Abend


----------



## Kronas (1. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *kullert in den Thread* Guten Abend


den katzenavatar fand ich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *kullert in den Thread* Guten Abend


WTF DEIN AVA? O_O
Das ist ja SCHRECKLICH sorry lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abend übrigens


----------



## Lillyan (1. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht wechsel ich ihn irgendwann, aber keine Katzen mehr !


----------



## Kronas (1. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Vielleicht wechsel ich ihn irgendwann, aber keine Katzen mehr !


dann eben einen kleinen knuddelhund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Irgendwann? Von mir aus was anderes,aber das ist... nicht toll^^
Und wieso kullerst du in den Thread? Biste sooooo dick geworden?^^


----------



## Lillyan (1. Mai 2009)

Ja, bin immernoch von Grillen heut Mittag satt :/


----------



## Kronas (1. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwann? Von mir aus was anderes,aber das ist... nicht toll^^
> Und wieso kullerst du in den Thread? Biste sooooo dick geworden?^^


vielleicht hat sie sich vertippt und meint im avatar 'fat girls own' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja, bin immernoch von Grillen heut Mittag satt :/





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hat die Lilly richtig zugelangt *g*


----------



## Kronas (1. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Da hat die Lilly richtig zugelangt *g*


6 stunden satt sein muss man erstmal schaffen, will nicht wissen wie man sich da in den ersten 10 minuten gefühlt hat^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 6 stunden satt sein muss man erstmal schaffen, will nicht wissen wie man sich da in den ersten 10 minuten gefühlt hat^^


Tjaa
Da ist die Hose bald aufgeplatzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der bauch war KUGELRUND 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. Mai 2009)

ich werde bei skype ausgelacht wegen lillys avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich werde bei skype ausgelacht wegen lillys avatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Von Mookuh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Von Mookuh?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nee von larmina
mookuh legt grad zeitungen zusammen

spectrales hat grad spaß, is gestern spontan auf meinen realm gekommen, heute war zufällig ein rp event
er sitzt grad mit seiner draenei da rum zusammen mit 2 nachtelfinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nee von larmina


war die net ma fangirl von b1ubb?


----------



## Kronas (1. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> war die net ma fangirl von b1ubb?


jo, jetzt ist sie gelegenheitsraucher und raucht bei jeder gelegenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nee von larmina
> mookuh legt grad zeitungen zusammen


Seit wann können Kuhe Zeitungen zusammenlegen?


----------



## Kronas (1. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seit wann können Kuhe Zeitungen zusammenlegen?


das fragte ich mich auch, aber dann warer schon weg


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das fragte ich mich auch, aber dann warer schon weg


mit der zunge


----------



## Kronas (1. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mit der zunge


zeitungen mit einer kuhleckspur, toll


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mit der zunge


Die zeitung fass ich dann aber nicht mehr an - bäh ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die zeitung fass ich dann aber nicht mehr an - bäh ><


zwingt dich ja auch keiner zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zwingt dich ja auch keiner zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn er sie aber lesen will...


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Vielleicht wechsel ich ihn irgendwann, aber keine Katzen mehr !



Ich mag den.


----------



## Kronas (1. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich mag den.


nerd und streber - allgemeine sympatie


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zwingt dich ja auch keiner zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich will die aber noch lesen =O
Und dann tut die kuh auch noch frische Milch dazu bääääh ><


----------



## Kronas (1. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich will die aber noch lesen =O
> Und dann tut die kuh auch noch frische Milch dazu bääääh ><


razyl stellt sich alles immer bildlich vor^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich will die aber noch lesen =O


gewissenskonflikt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gewissenskonflikt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


er zwingt sich selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nerd und streber - allgemeine sympatie



Natürlich...


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> razyl stellt sich alles immer bildlich vor^^


Nicht alles... aber vieles...
Aber bei manchen denk ich mir nur "zum glück wird das nie passieren"...

Gott das erinnert mich an unsere Deutschlehrerin... ><


----------



## Kronas (1. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht alles... aber vieles...
> Aber bei manchen denk ich mir nur "zum glück wird das nie passieren"...
> 
> Gott das erinnert mich an unsere Deutschlehrerin... ><


deine deutschlehrerin ist eine kuh, die zeitungen leckt?!


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> deine deutschlehrerin ist eine kuh, die zeitungen leckt?!


Nein,die ist 50 und hat letztens ein sehr kurzes top angehabt... und wenn die sich an die Tafelgestellt hat und gebückt hat -... baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein,die ist 50 und hat letztens ein sehr kurzes top angehabt... und wenn die sich an die Tafelgestellt hat und gebückt hat -... baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schöne erinnerungen für razyl...


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> schöne erinnerungen für razyl...


Normalerweise hätt ich es vergessen,war aber erst vorgestern und das Bild vor den Augen bah ><


----------



## Kronas (1. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Normalerweise hätt ich es vergessen,war aber erst vorgestern und das Bild vor den Augen bah ><


hatte sie nichts drunter?


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hatte sie nichts drunter?


k.A beim 1. Moment hab ich nur noch weggesehen und direkt auf mein Blatt geguckt.
Und nun anderes Thema pls


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

ist noch jemanden so extrem langweilig wie mir?
seit dem ich mit dem mmos schluss gemacht hab, weis ich nicht was ich am abend machen soll.

p.s um das mit dem weggehen vorweg zu nehmen, bei soviel freizeit wie ich jetzt nach dem abi hab, reicht das geld nicht umd das jeden abend zu machen^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (1. Mai 2009)

Mirs grad sau langweilig, hab kein bock meine twinks hochzulvln oder gold zu farmen oder beides zu machen... von daher gimp ich hier rum und leg mich bald mal ins bett^^


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

schade das das äffchen schon weg ist bzw grad nicht da ist. war lustig ihn zu zerpflügen^^


----------



## Kronas (1. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ist noch jemanden so extrem langweilig wie mir?
> seit dem ich mit dem mmos schluss gemacht hab, weis ich nicht was ich am abend machen soll.


die arme mmos, sie hat bestimmt geweint als du schluss gemacht hast



> Mirs grad sau langweilig, hab kein bock meine twinks hochzulvln oder gold zu farmen oder beides zu machen... von daher gimp ich hier rum und leg mich bald mal ins bett^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oi_-vmlqnw


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die arme mmos, sie hat bestimmt geweint als du schluss gemacht hast


ich hab geahnt das von irgendwo so ein post kommt^^
aber sie waren tapfer und haben mir keinen byte nachgeweint xD


----------



## Kronas (1. Mai 2009)

Spectrales &#8206;(22:40):
Ich steh auf das Mädchen

Kronas &#8206;(22:40):
welches mädchen

Spectrales &#8206;(22:40):
Im Film
Ich will sie von hinten nehmen

er guckt pro 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Spectrales &#8206;(22:40):
> Ich steh auf das Mädchen
> 
> Kronas &#8206;(22:40):
> ...


WTF O_o


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

ich verstehe: land des senkrechten läch.....der aufgehenden sonne^^


----------



## Spectrales (1. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Spectrales &#8206;(22:40):
> Ich steh auf das Mädchen
> 
> Kronas &#8206;(22:40):
> ...




Muss ich dich an das Copyright Gesetz erinnern?
Mein Anwalt wird sich nochmal bei dir melden


----------



## Kronas (1. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Muss ich dich an das Copyright Gesetz erinnern?
> Mein Anwalt wird sich nochmal bei dir melden


Kronas &#8206;(22:41):
das zitat poste ich jetzt im ns

Spectrales &#8206;(22:41):
jo okay

du hast es mir doch erlaubt oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Kronas &#8206;(22:41):
> das zitat poste ich jetzt im ns
> 
> Spectrales &#8206;(22:41):
> ...



OWNED!


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Hmm nicht grad ne menge los hier ....


----------



## Banload (1. Mai 2009)

könntet ihr netterweise nen blick auf meinen thread werfen? bitte wäre nett


----------



## Vanti (1. Mai 2009)

was geht denn bei euch jetzt so ab?!


----------



## Vanti (1. Mai 2009)

btw kennt oder spielt jemand von euch battlefielf heroes?


----------



## Crackmack (1. Mai 2009)

Abend o.O


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Abend o.O


Tag Crackmack/head. Wie gehts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Mai 2009)

schlecht


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> schlecht


Ach wieso das denn? immer noch keine Gamecard?


----------



## Crackmack (1. Mai 2009)

game card is net das problem is mir eig auch egal ob ich eine hab oda net wegen DIR gehts mir schlecht <.<


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> game card is net das problem is mir eig auch egal ob ich eine hab oda net wegen DIR gehts mir schlecht <.<


Ahja? was hab ich dir denn getan?


----------



## Crackmack (1. Mai 2009)

Du hast mich verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<Crackmack> öhm hab ich was gesagt?
<Crackmack> <.<
<Razyl> Ja hast du
<Razyl> <Crackmack> mods sind immer komisch vorallem carcha 
<Crackmack> psssst
<Crackmack> idiot -.-


----------



## Crackmack (1. Mai 2009)

das hau ich glaub in meine sig


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Naja selbst schuld,wenn du so blöd bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Mai 2009)

slap him!


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

> Schlechtes Crack geraucht?!
> 
> Crack...Crackmack....na verstanden? Ein Brüller



Haha Crack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

razyl... wenn schon, dann nimm auch noxiel ins zitat rein


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> razyl... wenn schon, dann nimm auch noxiel ins zitat rein


Konnte nicht antwort drücken in den Thread und hatte keine lust seinen namen direkt reinzuschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verzeih mir oh große brille!!!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> verzeih mir oh große brille!!!!!!


na gut...  aber ich hoffe für dich, dass das nicht noch mal vorkommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: bin ma afk... tv gucken^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na gut...  aber ich hoffe für dich, dass das nicht noch mal vorkommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nie wieder mein Herr *verbeug*
Habt ihr sonst noch irgendwelche Wünsche übrig?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Habt ihr sonst noch irgendwelche Wünsche übrig?


ja. schreib nicht so mistig *g*


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja. schreib nicht so mistig *g*


Ok,wie du willst grüne Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Hitze nimmt heute aber auch nicht mehr ab...

Alles deine Schuld Brille,iss deinen Teller nicht mehr leer,dann scheint auch keine Sonne mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha Crack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



älter gehts net wa? o.O


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> älter gehts net wa? o.O


Nö.
Dafür war der Kommentar zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. Mai 2009)

RAZYLINATOR dödödö


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Crackmack (2. Mai 2009)

wahh ein skateroniator o.O


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> RAZYLINATOR dödödö


Geh in deine Wow welt zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Skatero:
abend


----------



## Crackmack (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh in deine Wow welt zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


geht net bzw will net


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> geht net bzw will net


Verdien dir Geld und kauf dir ne Gamecard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. Mai 2009)

was will ich mit ner gamecard?


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> was will ich mit ner gamecard?


aktivieren und wow spielen...


----------



## Crackmack (2. Mai 2009)

nö?


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Dann geh halt einfach so zu wow zurück
*crackmack in WoW reinstopfen*


----------



## Crackmack (2. Mai 2009)

nö


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

alter der film auf pro sieben hat ja ma voll abgestunken...


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> alter der film auf pro sieben hat ja ma voll abgestunken...


Welcher Film?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Welcher Film?


ka wie der heisst. da gehts um son kanalmonster...


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ka wie der heisst. da gehts um son kanalmonster...


Klingt nach einen derben mist...


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klingt nach einen derben mist...


isses auch


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> isses auch


Warum schaust du es dann an?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum schaust du es dann an?


nix zu tun^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nix zu tun^^


Du bist komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist komisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du auch.. so what?


----------



## Birk (2. Mai 2009)

Guuuuuuuuuuuuten Abend zusammen

Wie gehts so?


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du auch.. so what?


Ich und komisch? ach quatsch,lüg doch nicht in gottes namen =O


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo Birk


----------



## Crackmack (2. Mai 2009)

eh brille ich brauch immer noch n bild von dir o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich und komisch? ach quatsch,lüg doch nicht in gottes namen =O


ich lüge nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ birk: müde, darum geh ich auch gleich pennen


----------



## Crackmack (2. Mai 2009)

hai Birkinator


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> eh brille ich brauch immer noch n bild von dir o.O


Was willsten damit?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> eh brille ich brauch immer noch n bild von dir o.O


brauchen? willste das als wi***vorlage nehmen oder was


----------



## Crackmack (2. Mai 2009)

anschauen?


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> brauchen? willste das als wi***vorlage nehmen oder was


Das gleiche dachte ich auch grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> anschauen?


warum


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum


Brauch Vorstellungsmaterial


----------



## Crackmack (2. Mai 2009)

kA <.< sagma welche seite war das wo razyl sein bild gepostet hat?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> kA <.< sagma welche seite war das wo razyl sein bild gepostet hat?


interessiert doch keinen? oO
suchs oder guck dir pr0ns an, wenn dus so dringend brauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> kA <.< sagma welche seite war das wo razyl sein bild gepostet hat?


Wie gesagt... dann veröffentlich ein paar Bilder von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. Mai 2009)

-.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt... dann veröffentlich ein paar Bilder von dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hat er doch. da hat er immer so geguckt:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt... dann veröffentlich ein paar Bilder von dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hast die gespeichert oda was?


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> hast die gespeichert oda was?


Ich hab die mir eben als Link abgespeichert... und mein Bild ist eh längst rauseditiert


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

ich bin ma pennen... und crack du kranke sau: ich post dir bestimmt nix, was du für deine privaten zwecke nutzen könntest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin ma pennen... und crack du kranke sau: ich post dir bestimmt nix, was du für deine privaten zwecke nutzen könntest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nacht Brille,schlaf gut =)


----------



## Birk (2. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> hai Birkinator



Du guckst du zuviel Terminator o.o

Nacht Brille


----------



## Crackmack (2. Mai 2009)

mh seite 206 irgendwas


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

So gute nacht.
Crack,solltest du das Bild irgendwo weiterverlinken,sind deine Bilder auch bald weiterverlinkt...


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So gute nacht.
> Crack,solltest du das Bild irgendwo weiterverlinken,sind deine Bilder auch bald weiterverlinkt...


Crackmack, danke für die Pn von seinem Bild. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2009)

Wat für Bilder ic hwill auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Tjo das bild ist nun für immer verschwunden ....


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

War nur ein Scherz. :O


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2009)

Nee Razy, ich habs noch auf meinem PC Muahahahahaha aber wat für bilder von Crack?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. Mai 2009)

wahhhh


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nee Razy, ich habs noch auf meinem PC Muahahahahaha aber wat für bilder von Crack?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


3 bilder von ihn... könnte ich acuh als Blogeintrag bringen


----------



## Crackmack (2. Mai 2009)

ich seh meinen neuen blog schon vor mir


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2009)

Post mal als PN pls Razy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich seh meinen neuen blog schon vor mir


Naja,ich seh meine neue Sig vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und den Blog,und einen Nachtschwärmer eintrag etc....


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Ich freue mich schon. >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2009)

Razy schick mir die bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Sry Silenzz,das veröffentliche ich erst wenn Crack das mit den Bild tut... und glaub mir Crack,ich erfahr es ob du es jemals gepostet hast


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sry Silenzz,das veröffentliche ich erst wenn Crack das mit den Bild tut... und glaub mir Crack,ich erfahr es ob du es jemals gepostet hast


Wie willst du das erfahren?


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie willst du das erfahren?


Gibt ne menge Möglichkeiten. Und irgendjemand ist so blöd und verplappert sich dann ...


----------



## Silenzz (2. Mai 2009)

Ja als PN ich lösch die dann auch wieder versprochen ich will die aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ja als PN ich lösch die dann auch wieder versprochen ich will die aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nope,sonst setzt Crackmack mit den einen Bild an... aber wie gesagt,tu er meins posten...


----------



## sTereoType (2. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> kA <.< sagma welche seite war das wo razyl sein bild gepostet hat?


5 million internetdollar auf jappy


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Ich schlafen jetzt gehen. Müde zu schreiben. Ihr sehen ja.

Guten Nacht allen. *schnarch*


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Omg.. Auf Server Reset warten, damit ich das Kätzchen vom Kleinen Timmy abgreifen kann..

*Wecker stell*

Gn8, ich werd wahrscheinlich wegknacken..


----------



## Birk (2. Mai 2009)

Neuer Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wie findet ihr ihn?


----------



## m1chel (2. Mai 2009)

heftig im pcppv in mien zustand im Heilen zus ein ;D


----------



## Birk (2. Mai 2009)

m1chel schrieb:


> heftig im pcppv in mien zustand im Heilen zus ein ;D



Lern deutsch schreiben...


----------



## sTereoType (2. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Neuer Ava
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tja, ist halt immernoch zorro^^
wie wärs denn mit nem ruffy der sich grad eins von creeks geschossen aus dem arm zieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (2. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> tja, ist halt immernoch zorro^^
> wie wärs denn mit nem ruffy der sich grad eins von creeks geschossen aus dem arm zieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin Zorrofan.. und kein Ruffyfan.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Mai 2009)

jacke wie hose. guck dir einfach mal das cover von one piece band acht an und ruffy darauf. das wär doch ein schicker avatar ^^


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Neuer Ava
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm.. Sieht ziemlich ausladend aus

Evtl. eins ohne Blut..


----------



## Anduris (2. Mai 2009)

keiner da? freitag nachts? schlecht!


----------



## jeef (2. Mai 2009)

doch aber jetzt nicht mehr

n8^^


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bwahaha ich hab mookuh gegrillt!


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Nabend ihr Nippel


----------



## xXElfaronXx (2. Mai 2009)

Legger, Bauchfleisch *sabber*

Bauchfleisch wird aber aus Schwein gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

> grillen + handykamera + kranker geist = sowas



Von Kronas


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> Legger, Bauchfleisch *sabber*
> 
> Bauchfleisch wird aber aus Schwein gemacht
> 
> ...


nee geht auch aus mookuhs


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nee geht auch aus mookuhs



It's a magic Mookuh


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> bwahaha ich hab mookuh gegrillt!



wäh fleisch...^^ tag


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> It was a magic Mookuh


fixd it


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> wäh fleisch...^^ tag



Wääh Mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nabend



Kronas schrieb:


> fixd it



Jo, haste Recht

Ist heute Tag der offenen Tür?


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> wäh fleisch...^^ tag


Huhu Karina,das man dich hier mal wieder sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> wäh fleisch...^^ tag


du isst meinem essen das essen weg


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Huhu Karina,das man dich hier mal wieder sieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ich hab langeweile und fang bald wieder mit wow an deswegen ist das der perfekte moment um mal wieder hier rum zu geistern muss ja gucken was mir alles so entgangen ist


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Hmm.. Karina.. Du bist wohl doch nicht so neu hier..

Ich kenn dich nicht


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hmm.. Karina.. Du bist wohl doch nicht so neu hier..
> 
> Ich kenn dich nicht


nee du hast alzheimer, du hast sie schon vergessen
jetzt ist sie gaaanz traurig


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ja ich hab langeweile und fang bald wieder mit wow an deswegen ist das der perfekte moment um mal wieder hier rum zu geistern muss ja gucken was mir alles so entgangen ist


Nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist irgendwie immer noch dasselbe... außer ein paar neuen Instanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nee du hast alzheimer, du hast sie schon vergessen
> jetzt ist sie gaaanz traurig



Nee.. Im Ernst


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und ganz viel porno und phising werbung bei buffed


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^ naja man weiß ja nie


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

wartet grad noch wer auf saw 2?


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ^^ naja man weiß ja nie


Obwohl ich ja mit 3.1 auch wieder eingestiegen bin. Und was war der erste Whisper "Kannste mich mal durch Flammenschlund ziehen?" -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Obwohl ich ja mit 3.1 auch wieder eingestiegen bin. Und was war der erste Whisper "Kannste mich mal durch Flammenschlund ziehen?" -.-


und was war deine erste antwort?
"kannst du mir gold leihen plxx?"


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und was war deine erste antwort?
> "kannst du mir gold leihen plxx?"


Nö,ignore liste \o/
Naja bis ich bemerkt habe,das die voll ist...
Naja,nun hab ich eigentlich meine 50 haustiere nun könnte ich wow wieder beenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,ignore liste \o/
> Naja bis ich bemerkt habe,das die voll ist...
> Naja,nun hab ich eigentlich meine 50 haustiere nun könnte ich wow wieder beenden
> 
> ...


haha hab 57


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> haha hab 57


dein epenis muss gewaltig sein


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend



Abend


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dein epenis muss gewaltig sein


Brille wird neidisch...^^


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2009)

Cool, is ja mal wieder chillig hier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dein epenis muss gewaltig sein


rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Cool, is ja mal wieder chillig hier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Guten Abend Tabuno


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend Tabuno


moin moin


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Wer macht mir was zum essen? Pfannkuchen wären tol da hät ich ejtzt voll bock drauf, aber bitte Ami art ja? und bitte schnell ich will heut noch essen, danke.^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wer macht mir was zum essen? Pfannkuchen wären tol da hät ich ejtzt voll bock drauf, aber bitte Ami art ja? und bitte schnell ich will heut noch essen, danke.^^


Leider keine Zutaten da - sry


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wer macht mir was zum essen? Pfannkuchen wären tol da hät ich ejtzt voll bock drauf, aber bitte Ami art ja? und bitte schnell ich will heut noch essen, danke.^^


*pfanne rausholt, einen kuchen reinklatscht und ein amerikanisches kochbuch dazu tut* ich weiß nicht genau, ob das schmecken wird...


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Leider keine Zutaten da - sry



Ja dann geh bei den nachbarn schnurren ^^ 



Kronas schrieb:


> *pfanne rausholt, einen kuchen reinklatscht und ein amerikanisches kochbuch dazu tut* ich weiß nicht genau, ob das schmecken wird...



Oo kochst du alles so wie das? XD


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ja dann geh bei den nachbarn schnurren ^^


Öhm ne,die mögen mich net wirklich....


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhm ne,die mögen mich net wirklich....



Ach ich machs selber xD...


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ach ich machs selber xD...


Viel spaß. Verbrenn dich net am Herd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Viel spaß. Verbrenn dich net am Herd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nene ich setz mich nur drauf


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> nene ich setz mich nur drauf


Achso ok.
Dann ist ja nichts bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2009)

Ach is mal wieder einer bei buffed übers Kabel gestolpert?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Mai 2009)

Komisch, normalerweise kommt bei sowas "Du bist ne Frau, koch dir selbst was" oO


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Komisch, normalerweise kommt bei sowas "Du bist ne Frau, koch dir selbst was" oO


Nö,sag ich meist nie o_O wenn dann aus spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrigens: dein Ava ist besser als der gestrige!


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Komisch, normalerweise kommt bei sowas "Du bist ne Frau, koch dir selbst was" oO


yay neuer ava, der sieht sogar einigermaßen gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Mai 2009)

Jaja, ich spiele noch rum... die kombination gefällt mir noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jaja, ich spiele noch rum... die kombination gefällt mir noch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber sieht schonmal gut aus. Der gestrige Ava war net so toll =)


----------



## mookuh (2. Mai 2009)

abend


----------



## mookuh (2. Mai 2009)

sagt mal was für essen kann man aus kronas machen?


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend


abnd mein mittagessen
und doppelposter


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> sagt mal was für essen kann man aus kronas machen?



Gemischtes Hackfleisch
KRONjuwelen Gulasch


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend


Ach das hast du gegrillt vorhin....


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ach das hast du gegrillt vorhin....


Spectrales &#8206;(21:58):
Hmm
Ich wette Karina ist ein Kerl der ein Random Foto von Google genommen hat

<3 icq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ach das hast du gegrillt vorhin....


Du bist Vegetarierin?


----------



## mookuh (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ach das hast du gegrillt vorhin....



Nur n Stück 

ich war zu fett für den Grill, der wär kaputt gegangen


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Spectrales &#8206;(21:58):
> Hmm
> Ich wette Karina ist ein Kerl der ein Random Foto von Google genommen hat
> 
> ...



FAKE


----------



## Taikunsun (2. Mai 2009)

blub ....


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Nur n Stück
> 
> ich war zu fett für den Grill, der wär kaputt gegangen


Und ich durfte kein Stück? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> blub ....



blubblub


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist Vegetarierin?



Ja seit nem halben jahr ungefähr


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> blub ....


Raus aus den IRc und hier auftauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Karina:
ahso kk =)


----------



## chopi (2. Mai 2009)

Moin Kinder.


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> FAKE





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


iwie net


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Moin Kinder.



Na, Schatzi?

Was bedeutet deine Sig?

@Kronas: Der User ist auch ein Fake


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Na, Schatzi?
> 
> Was bedeutet deine Sig?
> 
> @Kronas: Der User ist auch ein Fake


bei deinem ava: Kat schreibt man mit c 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei deinem ava: Kat schreibt man mit c
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach nee


----------



## mookuh (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei deinem ava: Kat schreibt man mit c
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



achwas einbildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Was bedeutet deine Sig?


Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe,nannten die Maya unseren 21.12.2012 genau so,vllt ist es auch etwas ganz anderes. Ich glaube an ersteres *g*
Btw,hab ich euch schon erzählt,wie lächerlich das Battle diesmal ausgefallen ist?


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> achwas einbildung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tolle signatur^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Btw,hab ich euch schon erzählt,wie lächerlich das Battle diesmal ausgefallen ist?


Nö,hast du noch nicht.


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Btw,hab ich euch schon erzählt,wie lächerlich das Battle diesmal ausgefallen ist?



Find ich auch..Aber die 3te Sig sieht gut aus

2 und 3 sind fürn Eimer oO


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Das Wort Kat ist:

    * eine Takelungsart für Segelboote, siehe Cat (Takelungsart)
    * eine Thrash-/Speed-Metal-Band aus Polen, siehe Kat (Band)
    * eine deutsche Popsängerin, siehe KAT (Sängerin)
    * das Pseudonym einer US-amerikanischen Metal-Gitarristin, Sängerin und Violinistin, siehe The Great Kat
    * eine andere Schreibweise für die Droge Kath, siehe dazu Kathstrauch


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Btw,hab ich euch schon erzählt,wie lächerlich das Battle diesmal ausgefallen ist?


bist ja nur neidisch weil du sig 1 gemacht hast und verlierst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,hast du noch nicht.


Gut,es sind diesmal nämlich nur tolle Signaturen dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wieviele diesmal mitgemacht haben!

Ich hab übrigens keine gemacht Kronas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> tolle signatur^^




Mhh ich brauch noch ne gegrillte kuh als ava...


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Gut,es sind diesmal nämlich nur tolle Signaturen dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Irgendwie glaub ich dir das nicht... ich weiß nicht wieso Chopi hmm


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Find ich auch..Aber die 3te Sig sieht gut aus
> 
> 2 und 3 sind fürn Eimer oO


hä? 3 is gut aber fürn eimer?^^


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Gut,es sind diesmal nämlich nur tolle Signaturen dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LOL xD


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hä? 3 is gut aber fürn eimer?^^



2 und 4 sry


----------



## Taikunsun (2. Mai 2009)

grrr jetzt is mir auch noch mein pc abgeschmiert .......


----------



## chopi (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie glaub ich dir das nicht... ich weiß nicht wieso Chopi hmm



Ebony and Ironie... live together in perfect harmony *sing*


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ebony and Ironie... live together in perfect harmony *sing*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ebony and Ironie... live together in perfect harmony *sing*


wer zu viel ironiert bekommt einen sarkasmus...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (2. Mai 2009)

omfg was gehtn hier ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> omfg was gehtn hier ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3KZqk7DLLs


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> omfg was gehtn hier ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geh wieder in den IRC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> omfg was gehtn hier ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dein bescheuerter Smiley..


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)




----------



## mookuh (2. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand Bilder von einer gegrillten Kuh

N vorschlag von jem, der auch hier im nachtschwärmer ist wäre




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (2. Mai 2009)

ruhe im karton


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bilder von einer gegrillten Kuh
> 
> N vorschlag von jem, der auch hier im nachtschwärmer ist wäre


Das war kronas oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

dads sieht aus wien toter marienkäfer der bunte farbe im tode scheisst... Oo



Taikunsun schrieb:


> ruhe im karton


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLLsmXsudX8


----------



## mookuh (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das war kronas oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich will keine namen nennen


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

[attachment=7490:Mookuh.jpg][attachment=7491:Kronas.jpg]


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bilder von einer gegrillten Kuh
> 
> N vorschlag von jem, der auch hier im nachtschwärmer ist wäre
> 
> ...


derjenige der das gemalt hat ist bestimmt ganz toll *hust*


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> derjenige der das gemalt hat ist bestimmt ganz toll *hust*


Eigenlob stinkt!


----------



## Taikunsun (2. Mai 2009)

nein


----------



## mookuh (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> derjenige der das gemalt hat ist bestimmt ganz toll *hust*



echt? kennst du den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eigenlob stinkt!


warum eigenlob ich wars nich!!1


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> derjenige der das gemalt hat ist bestimmt ganz toll *hust*


also ich weiss nicht, mir kommt das bild dieses geheimnissvollen zeichners eher so vor als sei er n vollhorst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum eigenlob ich wars nich!!1



Achso, na dann


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Oo ...kennste den schon? tütchen auf,drüba, fertig..... wüst ich jetzt nicht das es eine müller milchreis werbung wär....


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum eigenlob ich wars nich!!1


Och... ich hab meine Quellen und die sagen eindeutig: du bist der öhem erschaffer dieses ... komischen werkes

@ Karina:
lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Oo ...kennste den schon? tütchen auf,drüba, fertig..... wüst ich jetzt nicht das es eine müller milchreis werbung wär....


also ich kenn den spruch aus der werbung^^

omfg 4k posts


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Oo ...kennste den schon? tütchen auf,drüba, fertig..... wüst ich jetzt nicht das es eine müller milchreis werbung wär....


ein schelm wer böses denkt. 
und immer diese perversen leute, die so zweideutig denken...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kronas schrieb:


> also ich kenn den spruch aus der werbung^^
> 
> omfg 4k posts


epenis upgrade auf 2m


----------



## Taikunsun (2. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ein schelm wer böses denkt.
> und immer diese perversen leute, die so zweideutig denken...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich kann die typen auch net verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> also ich kenn den spruch aus der werbung^^
> 
> omfg 4k posts



wow gz


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ein schelm wer böses denkt.
> und immer diese perversen leute, die so zweideutig denken...
> 
> 
> ...


nee erst 40 cm razyl hat 1m 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nee erst 40 cm razyl hat 1m
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö,1m hab ich sicher nicht...


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,1m hab ich sicher nicht...


over ninethousand!!


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,1m hab ich sicher nicht...


die rede ist vom epenis


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Leute, ist der Witz jetzt endlich ausgelutscht..

Ich mein mit dem Mookuh Ava


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> over ninethousand!!


woher kommt der spruch eigentlich


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die rede ist vom epenis


Hab ich auch keine 1m...


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich auch keine 1m...


gemessen?


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich auch keine 1m...



Lol, noob


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gemessen?


nö gedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> woher kommt der spruch eigentlich


dragonball


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> nö gedeutet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hier mein genital ähh linial... miss nach


----------



## Taikunsun (2. Mai 2009)

over ninthousand !


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hier mein genital ähh linial... miss nach


das ist aber auf mm geeicht :S


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hier mein genital ähh linial... miss nach


Nö ich nutze nur ein lineal...


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist aber auf mm geeicht :S


Heißt du echt Grüne Brille wegen Samy Deluxe?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Heißt du echt Grüne Brille wegen Samy Deluxe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein, wegen seines liedes... :S
(ist doch oft genug im trhead hier nachzulesen)


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Mai 2009)

Over ninethousand war glaub von einem von Freezers leuten.
Die sin doch immer mit ihren Scannern rumgelaufen, um die Power-Levels zu messen ^^


Gutn abend


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Heißt du echt Grüne Brille wegen Samy Deluxe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Omfg


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dragonball


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1xSlenh9ws ahh^^


----------



## Taikunsun (2. Mai 2009)

das war von vegeta als er auf der erde gegen son goku gelämpft hatte und nappa wissen wollte wie hoch sein lvl liegt bla bla


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein, wegen seines liedes... :S
> (ist doch oft genug im trhead hier nachzulesen)


Ich blätter auch die ganzen Seiten hier immer durch weil mir so langweilig ist..


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omfg


was "omfg" ?



Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich blätter auch die ganzen Seiten hier immer durch weil mir so langweilig ist..


mach was vernünftiges... geh zu nem penner und rede mit ihm


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was "omfg" ?



Was für ne bescheuerte Frage


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein, wegen seines liedes... :S
> (ist doch oft genug im trhead hier nachzulesen)


Brille wollte eigentlich Déâthrôgùe heißen


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille wollte eigentlich Déâthrôgùe heißen



Schon vergeben?


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mach was vernünftiges... geh zu nem penner und rede mit ihm


Ich poker grade auf Pokerstars. Ein 25 cent Turnier und wie immer bin ich imba. Mein WoW Abo ist heut abgelaufen und ich brauch noch die Kinderwoche Achievements  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Außerdem höre ich das neue The Prodigy Album. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Was für ne bescheuerte Frage


ahja... egtl ists nur doof, weil ich es ja schon oft geschrieben habe, und da werd ich ja wohl net lügen :S



Razyl schrieb:


> Brille wollte eigentlich Déâthrôgùe heißen


du hasts erfasst


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Schon vergeben?


scheint so,sonst würde er heute nicht Grüne Brille heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Mai 2009)

Ich find http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17zNW-wz35E...feature=related besser ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Außerdem höre ich das neue The Prodigy Album.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok, das ist ma was gutes :S
@ satan: rofl XD


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille wollte eigentlich Déâthrôgùe heißen


nee Ðæfrôùgé wenn schon


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das besser als das Original. Ihr auch?


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich find http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17zNW-wz35E...feature=related besser ^^



LOL XD


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCC_-1gVE5Q was besseres gibt es nicht!


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Finde ich besser als das Original. Ihr auch?


einbetten auf anfrage deaktiviert.
und btw ich find beide versionen kacke


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ok, das ist ma was gutes :S


dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Mai 2009)

Uhh Prodigy  das neue is echt super

obwohl einige Lieder recht schwach sind, machens die anderen wieder wett ^^


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Ich verweise mal auf den youtube Thread.. -.-

Das Britney Cover ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> LOL XD


mach den avatar weg...


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mach den avatar weg...



Was? Du hast meinen geklaut!


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCC_-1gVE5Q was besseres gibt es nicht!


Sailor Moon? *würg*


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Was? Du hast meinen geklaut!


meiner hat iwie ne bessere quali 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Uhh Prodigy  das neue is echt super
> 
> obwohl einige Lieder recht schwach sind, machens die anderen wieder wett ^^


ich finde die meisten gut und sonst gefallen mir bei nem album die meisten nich so gut


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sailor Moon? *würg*



^^ keine angst war nen witz find das selber scheiße, =D ich hab aber was schlimmeres im petto und das find ich wirklich geil ich hab das früher jeden tag geguckt und ich hab mir sogar die Soundtrack cd davon gekauft xD hab  die sogar noch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVpqsgbnh44


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Du kannst es tuhuun.. Oh Sailormoooon!!!

Ich kann den ganzen Text noch auswendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ist nicht wirklich schwer..)

DoReMi! Yay! xD


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

yay SAW2 fängt an


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Bohr ihr mit euren 2 avatars iritiert mich jetzt voll ._.


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> yay SAW2 fängt an



kack film....^^


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Bohr ihr mit euren 2 avatars iritiert mich jetzt voll ._.


/sign ich denk immer kronas hör auf mit den doppelposts^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ^^ keine angst war nen witz find das selber scheiße, =D ich hab aber was schlimmeres im petto und das find ich wirklich geil ich hab das früher jeden tag geguckt und ich hab mir sogar die Soundtrack cd davon gekauft xD hab  die sogar noch
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVpqsgbnh44


Was ihr nicht euch alles angeschaut habt o_O
Animes  - ><


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Mai 2009)

Hey Karina das kenn ich auch noch ;D
glaub einmal geschaut und dann nie wieder ( viel zu viele bunt farben ^^ )


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> kack film....^^


ich setz dir gleich die todesmaske auf
der schlüssel ist übrigens hinter deinem auge


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ihr nicht euch alles angeschaut habt o_O
> Animes  - ><



Omfg.. Aussenseiter!



Kronas schrieb:


> ich setz dir gleich die todesmaske auf
> der schlüssel ist übrigens hinter deinem auge



Ist das nicht Hostel?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Hey Karina das kenn ich auch noch ;D
> glaub einmal geschaut und dann nie wieder ( viel zu viele bunt farben ^^ )


n epileptiker hätte in japan voll verkackt oder?


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> n epileptiker hätte in japan voll verkackt oder?



In Japan gibts nicht nur FLimmerlichter .. >.>


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> In Japan gibts nicht nur FLimmerlichter .. >.>


joa aber der will bestimmt auch ma fernsehn gucken und da gibts zu 80% sowas... sogar die gameshows von denen... oder besonders die xD


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

DIESE SCHWEINE
die haben rausgeschnitten wo die todesmaske zu geht...


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> DIESE SCHWEINE
> die haben rausgeschnitten wo die todesmaske zu geht...



Zumindest das blut ist drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Zumindest das blut ist drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn die kein blut zeigen wollen wird aber 3/4 des films rausgeschnitten


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich setz dir gleich die todesmaske auf
> der schlüssel ist übrigens hinter deinem auge



ne echt...das ist so ein typischer scheiß film der durch übermässige gewalt schön gemacht werden soll..., ok ich gebs zu "scheiße" ist er nicht...er ist mittelmas.

Der erste war eindeutig besser und der 2te teil ne riesen entäuschung seit dem gehts sowieso berg ab und ich hab nen bischen nen hass auf den film obwohl der 5te teil wieder etwas besser war


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ne echt...das ist so ein typischer scheiß film der durch übermässige gewalt schön gemacht werden soll..., ok ich gebs zu "scheiße" ist er nicht...er ist mittelmas.
> 
> Der erste war eindeutig besser und der 2te teil ne riesen entäuschung seit dem gehts sowieso berg ab und ich hab nen bischen nen hass auf den film obwohl der 5te teil wieder etwas besser war



Banausin!

Die Story ist immer noch die Beste für einen Splatter


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Jetzt gehts los wir sind wieder bei dir mit unseren zauberbuuuuuuuuuuuuch <3


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Mai 2009)

Ich hab keinen SAW/Hostel wtf ever film gesehen, und bereue es nicht.
Nicht, dass ich Pazifist wären, oder es nicht ertragen kann.
Aber ich kann Leute nicht verstehen, die ins Kino gehen, um sich sowas ankucken -.-
Oder im Fernsehn... sogar auf Bayern Alpha kommt besseres ( Bob Ross ftw! )


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

hallo liebe Mitschwärmer.

Uff, ich hab Durst -.-


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Banausin!
> 
> Die Story ist immer noch die Beste für einen Splatter



Richtig für einen Splatter.... das problem ist wem die gewalt nicht interesiert der hat bei so nen film halt verschissen weil er echt nur irgend nen durschnitt kriegt.

Unser lied das beginnt immer mit doremi!


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend



Hey du

Auf kabel1 laufen grad Star Trek Filme


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts los wir sind wieder bei dir mit unseren zauberbuuuuuuuuuuuuch <3


*puppe zu karina fahren lässt* hallo karina. lass uns ein spiel spielen...


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend



Oo warst du nicht mal dünner?


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *puppe zu karina fahren lässt* hallo karina. lass uns ein spiel spielen...



Hör auf dein Herz


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *puppe zu karina fahren lässt* hallo karina. lass uns ein spiel spielen...



Was willst duu denn spielen onkel mörderpupe?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  spielen wir zauberbuch?


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ne echt...das ist so ein typischer scheiß film der durch übermässige gewalt schön gemacht werden soll..., ok ich gebs zu "scheiße" ist er nicht...er ist mittelmas.
> 
> Der erste war eindeutig besser und der 2te teil ne riesen entäuschung seit dem gehts sowieso berg ab und ich hab nen bischen nen hass auf den film obwohl der 5te teil wieder etwas besser war


Hier kann ich nur ein /sign druntersetzen =)


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hey du
> 
> Auf kabel1 laufen grad Star Trek Filme



Als ob ich das nicht wüsste...



Karina*.* schrieb:


> Oo warst du nicht mal dünner?



Wat soll dat denn jetzt heißen? Sehr toll Begrüßung muss man sagen!


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Was willst duu denn spielen onkel mörderpupe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nein wir spielen schlitz den magen deines lebenden genossen auf und hol dir den schlüssel (siehe saw 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Oo warst du nicht mal dünner?


warst du nicht mal n emo?


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Als ob ich das nicht wüsste...
> 
> 
> 
> Wat soll dat denn jetzt heißen? Sehr toll Begrüßung muss man sagen!



Dacht ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@KarinaistnTyp: Schäm dich


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

und schwupps sind die beine gebrochen...


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

Natoll, selro wird begrüsst und ich nicht.

Jezz bekomm ich minderwertigkeitskomplexe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Natoll, selro wird begrüsst und ich nicht.
> 
> Jezz bekomm ich minderwertigkeitskomplexe.
> 
> ...



Zurecht! Ja zurecht!^^


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Natoll, selro wird begrüsst und ich nicht.
> 
> Jezz bekomm ich minderwertigkeitskomplexe.
> 
> ...



HALLOOO BEEENJIII!!!


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Natoll, selro wird begrüsst und ich nicht.
> 
> Jezz bekomm ich minderwertigkeitskomplexe.
> 
> ...


Sorry hab dich bei den vielen Posts übersehen Benji =/ Grad erst gesehen das zwischen meinen noch mehr post standen >< Abend Benji


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Bin mal weg.. Einen Film kucken der grad im Fernsehen läuft auf ner Seite kucken die mit kino anfängt und mit to endet, weil der Film im Fernsehen zu stark geschnitten ist


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Natoll, selro wird begrüsst und ich nicht.
> 
> Jezz bekomm ich minderwertigkeitskomplexe.
> 
> ...


Also tschüss sage ich dir gerne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> warst du nicht mal n emo?



ich war auch mal 15, und zufällig bin ich es sogar noch, nur nicht mehr so extrem aufällig, irgendwo hat man auch mal genug farbe an sich dran^^



Kronas schrieb:


> nein wir spielen schlitz den magen deines lebenden genossen auf und hol dir den schlüssel (siehe saw 1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm ok...tut mir leid...dann werd ich dich wohl jetzt aufschlitzen müssel *messer in bauch ramm und schlüssel raus kram*



Selor schrieb:


> Wat soll dat denn jetzt heißen? Sehr toll Begrüßung muss man sagen!



nichts...du karmst mir nur mal dünner vor... ja das hi hab ich vergesssen...also...hi ^^


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Ausser Skatero, der is gemein zu mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Das lied ist richtig nett =)


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Muahahahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Muahahahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG ER  HAT DIE SCHWEINE GRIPPE!!!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ich war auch mal 15, und zufällig bin ich es sogar noch, nur nicht mehr so extrem aufällig, irgendwo hat man auch mal genug farbe an sich dran^^


joa nur bei selor kann ich keine so krasse veränderung in verhältnismäßig kurzer zeit feststellen...


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

Wo is eigendlich Kangrim verblieben? Hätte mal wieder Bock, mich als sein Fan auszugeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wo is eigendlich Kangrim verblieben? Hätte mal wieder Bock, mich als sein Fan auszugeben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sry. der ar***kriecherthread ist nicht bei buffed.de anzufinden. :S (scherz)


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa nur bei selor kann ich keine so krasse veränderung in verhältnismäßig kurzer zeit feststellen...



wär ja auch schlimm wenn man schneller fett wird oder abnehemn kann als man sich die hose wechseln kann xD


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Mai 2009)

vllt wurde er von Illuminaten entführt ~_~
manche glauben ja an son schmarn *niemandenanseh*


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> vllt wurde er von Illuminaten entführt ~_~



Ein fall für das Galileo Mysterie team!


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> wär ja auch schlimm wenn man schneller fett wird oder abnehemn kann als man sich die hose wechseln kann xD


wenn man mit hose wechseln die komplette einstellung meint... dann seh ich das anders.


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

Ich krieche in keine Ärs**e.



Dafür hab ich nen Gnom angeheuert, der hat die passende Grösse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(hui, der war flach...)


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> nichts...du karmst mir nur mal dünner vor... ja das hi hab ich vergesssen...also...hi ^^



Ich trage nur meine Uniform...



Grüne schrieb:


> joa nur bei selor kann ich keine so krasse veränderung in verhältnismäßig kurzer zeit feststellen...



Abgesehen davon das ich meinen Bauch auf dem Bild einzieh und die Brust aufpluster... nein nix anders geworden...


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> (hui, der war flach...)


is ja auch n gnom... *hust*


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> is ja auch n gnom... *hust*


Der war noch mieser Brille


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich krieche in keine Ärs**e.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du stehst auf wirklich eklige Dinge... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der war noch mieser Brille


daher ja auch das *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> daher ja auch das *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du brauchst ne Künstlerische Pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn man mit hose wechseln die komplette einstellung meint... dann seh ich das anders.



Wieso komplette einstellung Oo war ich früher Rechtsradikal und bin jetzt Links?



Selor schrieb:


> Ich trage nur meine Uniform...
> 
> Abgesehen davon das ich meinen Bauch auf dem Bild einzieh und die Brust aufpluster... nein nix anders geworden...



=D uniform? dein beruf muss toll sein auch ins weltall fliegen will *.*

Oo du hast brüste? xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du brauchst ne Künstlerische Pause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ban me if you can. oO
oder wie meintest du das^^


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wieso komplette einstellung Oo war ich früher Rechtsradikal und bin jetzt Links?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er ist ein Star Trek-Fan.

Männer haben auch Brüste. :O


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

Jeder Mensch hat Brüste. Die Grösse aber macht den Unterschied


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wieso komplette einstellung Oo war ich früher Rechtsradikal und bin jetzt Links?


vom emo zur schlampe... 
zumindest, wenn man einigen deiner posts glauben darf.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> =D uniform? dein beruf muss toll sein auch ins weltall fliegen will *.*
> 
> Oo du hast brüste? xD



Sternenflotte, Offizier... 4 Jahre harte Ausbildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum zweiten... nun Ich bin nicht dein Biolehrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vom emo zur schlampe...
> zumindest, wenn man einigen deiner posts glauben darf.



SCHLAMPE? wie kommst du jetzt auf so nen schrott?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> SCHLAMPE? wie kommst du jetzt auf so nen schrott?


mit den gefühlen von leuten spielen und die dann abservieren... nun gut, schlampe ist vll nicht das richtige wort.
von überemotional zu gefühlskalt wäre vllt besser


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mit den gefühlen von leuten spielen und die dann abservieren... nun gut, schlampe ist vll nicht das richtige wort.
> von überemotional zu gefühlskalt wäre vllt besser





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

Jezz mal ehrlich. Was genau ist ein Emo? Ich höre nur Witze und Klischees, aber was jezz wirklich ein Emo ist, weiss ich nicht...

und lacht mich nicht aus. Bin halt nen Dörfler^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jezz mal ehrlich. Was genau ist ein Emo? Ich höre nur Witze und Klischees, aber was jezz wirklich ein Emo ist, weiss ich nicht...
> 
> und lacht mich nicht aus. Bin halt nen Dörfler^^


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emo
Wiki ist dein Freund


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jezz mal ehrlich. Was genau ist ein Emo? Ich höre nur Witze und Klischees, aber was jezz wirklich ein Emo ist, weiss ich nicht...
> 
> und lacht mich nicht aus. Bin halt nen Dörfler^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6Dmg_4ZA2Y


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jezz mal ehrlich. Was genau ist ein Emo? Ich höre nur Witze und Klischees, aber was jezz wirklich ein Emo ist, weiss ich nicht...
> 
> und lacht mich nicht aus. Bin halt nen Dörfler^^


Also weisst du es ja.


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mit den gefühlen von leuten spielen und die dann abservieren... nun gut, schlampe ist vll nicht das richtige wort.
> von überemotional zu gefühlskalt wäre vllt besser



Ich bin weder gekühls kalt noch spiel ich mit den gefühlen von irgendwelchen leuten, ich hab hier mit keinen mehr als freundschafltichen kontakt ich weiß gar nicht wie du afu so was überhaupt kommst, genau so hab ich niemanden abserviert oder mit jemanden seinen gefühlen gespielt


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich bin weder gekühls kalt noch spiel ich mit den gefühlen von irgendwelchen leuten, ich hab hier mit keinen mehr als freundschafltichen kontakt ich weiß gar nicht wie du afu so was überhaupt kommst, genau so hab ich niemanden abserviert oder mit jemanden seinen gefühlen gespielt





Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich war etwas grausam... nen typ wollt was von mir und hat sich sowieso schon voll die hoffnung gemacht und ich hab ihn dann gesagt ich bin mit hm zusammen und hab heut fast den ganzen tag was mit ihm gemacht und bevor ich gegangen bin die bombe platzen lassen... :/ war nen bischen fies aber er wirds überleben ^^



nc...


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Mein gott das eine mal, der typ war halt nen spacken kann ich ja nichts für wer so aufdrlinglich ist wie der typ hats sowieso nicht anders verdient, wegen einer sache kannst du nicht sagen das es bei mir die Regel ist das ich mit leuten so umspring


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Mein gott das eine mal, der typ war halt nen spacken kann ich ja nichts für wer so aufdrlinglich ist wie der typ hats sowieso nicht anders verdient, wegen einer sache kannst du nicht sagen das es bei mir die Regel ist das ich mit leuten so umspring


dein veränderter style von schwarze haare+schwarze schminke (ich vermute ma, so sahst du als real emo *lawl was für worte*aus)zu wasserstoffblond und immer noch schwarze augen, dazu solche comments und immer perverse 2deutigkeiten...


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Mai 2009)

Eins der besten Videos ( was emos angeht ;D )
20 min + gutes english vorausgesetzt


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

du versuchst dich zu rechtfertigen Nira. Mit anderen Antworten, du kannst die Wahrheiten nicht ertragen und versuchst es runterzuspielen, was du getan hast.

So jezz hab ichs gesagt *Forumnotausgang benutz*


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dein veränderter style von schwarze haare+schwarze schminke (ich vermute ma, so sahst du als real emo *lawl was für worte*aus)zu wasserstoffblond und immer noch schwarze augen, dazu solche comments und immer perverse 2deutigkeiten...



Und was hat meine haar farbe jetzt mit schlampe sein zu tun? oder gefühlkalt? das ist lächerlich, und meine perversen andeutungen hab ich schon immer gehabt von der erste minute an darin hab ich mich kein stück geändert ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Und was hat meine haar farbe jetzt mit schlampe sein zu tun? oder gefühlkalt? das ist lächerlich


dein gehabe mit deinem aussehen und solchen posts... da finde ich trifft es schon einigermaßen zu. 
und aus keinem wurde einer... aber da wars ja halt n spacken, ders nicht anders verdient hat...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Du hättest ihm auch einfach einen Korb geben können.


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dein gehabe mit deinem aussehen und solchen posts... da finde ich trifft es schon einigermaßen zu.
> und aus keinem wurde einer... aber da wars ja halt n spacken, ders nicht anders verdient hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er hats auch nicht anders verdient ^^ mein gott was kann ich dafür das er unbedingt mr " ich kämpf um meine traumfrau" spielen wollte.....

Naja lassen wir das thema


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Wurde dein alter Account nicht gebannt?


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wurde dein alter Account nicht gebannt?



Meinst meinen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wurde dein alter Account nicht gebannt?


soweit ich weiss, hat sie ihn löschen lassen.
wegen morddrohungen oder sowas, weil sien emo ist(war).
und dann bringt sie solche aktionen, wo sogar noch leute im rl hass gegen sie schüren können...
das ist irgendwie hart... oO


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Ja


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss, hat sie ihn löschen lassen.
> wegen morddrohungen oder sowas, weil sien emo ist(war).
> und dann bringt sie solche aktionen, wo sogar noch leute im rl hass gegen sie schüren können...
> das ist irgendwie hart... oO



Ja richtig wie er sagt ich hab ihn löschen lassen, Es ging nicht nur drum das ich emo war, ich hat mit dem der mir gedroht hat eine auseinadnersetzung weil er allgemein mit mir irgendwie nen problem hatte und hat das ich emo war bin whatever immer als vorwand genommen seinen hass zu begründen so wie die morddröhung zu rechtfertigen.

Und der typ hasst mich nicht...leider


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

ALso ich konnt aus Wikipedia nicht herauslesen, was ein Emo wirklich ist. Ausser eine Musikrichtung


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2009)

man muss ja auch nicht in einem forum preisgeben das man ein emo ist oder whatever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ja richtig wie er sagt ich hab ihn löschen lassen, Es ging nicht nur drum das ich emo war, ich hat mit dem der mir gedroht hat eine auseinadnersetzung weil er allgemein mit mir irgendwie nen problem hatte und hat das ich emo war bin whatever immer als vorwand genommen seinen hass zu begründen so wie die morddröhung zu rechtfertigen.
> 
> Und der typ hasst mich nicht...leider


wie gesagt, nach so einer aktion dann oben beschriebenes im rl abziehen?
das ist hart...



Tabuno schrieb:


> man muss ja auch nicht in einem forum preisgeben das man ein emo ist oder whatever
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn man den namen emokeksii hat , auch jetzt in ihrer sig, ist das wohl jedem klar... :S


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn man den namen emokeksii hat , auch jetzt in ihrer sig, ist das wohl jedem klar... :S


ja deswegen ja?


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ALso ich konnt aus Wikipedia nicht herauslesen, was ein Emo wirklich ist. Ausser eine Musikrichtung



Überleg doch einfach mal adners? was ist ein hopper? Meist auch nur ein mensch der hiphop hört und sich passend zur musik richtung kleidet, im grunde ist ein emo auch nichts anderes als ein mensch der Emo mucke hört und sich demnach auch anzieht, überemotional oder depresiv sind alles nur klisches, gibts zwar welche genau so wie hopper die rum mucken und meinen sie sind die Gangsta der mülltonne aber ist auch nicht überall der fall.

Oder diese techno typen sind ja auch nicht mehr leute als die sich demnach anziehen und techno hören..die raver vicher , alle nehmen auch net party drogen und bewegen sich als würden sie nen elektroschocker im hintern hätten^^


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

> man muss ja auch nicht in einem forum preisgeben das man ein emo ist oder whatever rolleyes.gif




Mann muss nicht, aber es ist ihr recht, es zu dürfen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Mai 2009)

Können wir uns net über was anderes unterhalten?
Thats kinda lame !


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> man muss ja auch nicht in einem forum preisgeben das man ein emo ist oder whatever
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich renn ja auch net rum und schrei ich bin emo, aber ich muss mich ja auch net wegen solchen intolleranten und engstirningen leuten die sich nicht mal die mühe geben sich ne eigene meinung über mich zu bilden verstecken das ist schwachsinn irgendwo hat man als mensch auch ne freiheit.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Können wir uns net über was anderes unterhalten?
> Thats kinda lame !


/sign
Beide parteien haben ihre Meinung und da wird sich wohl auch nichts daran ändern <<


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

Also is ein Emo nur ein Mensch, der Emo-Mucke hört?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Also is ein Emo nur ein Mensch, der Emo-Mucke hört?


kann man so sagen. meist werden damit aber auch menschen verbunden, die sich entsprechend kleiden und verhalten.


----------



## Manitu2007 (2. Mai 2009)

Moin,

schaut ihr auch die Star Trek nacht?

ach ja schaut mal hier 

bitte nach und sagt eure meinung

ps: hat wer bock auf ne runde D2 LoD? mit ts und so? 

wenn ja  PM an mich


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Also is ein Emo nur ein Mensch, der Emo-Mucke hört?


Eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

wie Kleidet und verhaltet sich ein emo? Also beim verkleiden warscheinlich schwarz, nehm ich an....


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Mai 2009)

Jetzt fällt mir doch noch was dazu ein ;D


man muss noch zwischen Style-(Halb)-Emos, die tolle Kästchen-Vans tragen und den richtigen unterscheiden^^

Cant Touch Me BiaTcH!!


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Also is ein Emo nur ein Mensch, der Emo-Mucke hört?


Die meisten kleiden sich auch schwarz und blablub. Wenn man in der Hauptstadt wohnt kann man dem eh nicht aus dem weg gehen.^^ gibt immer so grüppchen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> wie Kleidet und verhaltet sich ein emo? Also beim verkleiden warscheinlich schwarz, nehm ich an....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35w9nIl2adE


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Also is ein Emo nur ein Mensch, der Emo-Mucke hört?


Wenn man vom Ursprung ausgeht: Ja.
Mittlerweile gibt es aber auch leute,die es wie bei bei den Hoppern,übertreiben...


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> wie Kleidet und verhaltet sich ein emo? Also beim verkleiden warscheinlich schwarz, nehm ich an....


Hier kannst du dich bestimmt auch noch informieren.^^
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

jezz hört mal auf mit ner Englischen Emo filmchen! Sogut english kann ich noch ned. Gib maln deutsches^^


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> jezz hört mal auf mit ner Englischen Emo filmchen! Sogut english kann ich noch ned. Gib maln deutsches^^



Sagen wir es doch einfach so, Emos sind menschen, wie alle andere, nur weil menschen irgendwie andere musik hören und sich anders anziehen sind sie sobald sie sich noch Sozial Compatibel verhalten genau so wie jedere andere mensch, nur mit anderen vorlieben.


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Ich bin für dich da un wenn hart folgt auf hart ich werd tun was ich tun kann bis ins grab *voll styla rap und so* x)


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich bin für dich da un wenn hart folgt auf hart ich werd tun was ich tun kann bis ins grab *voll styla rap und so* x)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hä?


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

Also ich hör gerne Rap und Hip-hop. BIn ich jezz ein Hopper? über sowas hab ich mir nie grosse gedanken gemacht...


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

halt deine fresse, du bist nicht hart du punk, du bist nur gay... technorapstyle und so


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> halt deine fresse, du bist nicht hart du punk, du bist nur gay... technorapstyle und so


yeah brille ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Also ich hör gerne Rap und Hip-hop. BIn ich jezz ein Hopper? über sowas hab ich mir nie grosse gedanken gemacht...



Musst dir im grunde auch nicht, du hast nichts davon wenn du als hopper betitelt wirst oder eben nicht, dein leben geht weiter wie bisher


----------



## RaDon27 (2. Mai 2009)

*einklink*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXFSu2uO4V0

*ausklink*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

Andere anzufeuern, weil sie jemanden beleidigt haben ist niveaulos und dumm... aber ich denke das Tabunos Post eh nicht wirklich ernst gemeint war


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Mai 2009)

Ey ihr habt doch alle keine Schedeckung ihr Opfahz!
Jetzt kommt Kollegah und die Selfmade Crew und verpasst euch Loch in Kopf!
Ihr trefft ja nichma eure Punchlines ihr tekker
Eure Beats sind zum kotzen
Ihr reitet ja nichma auffm Flow ihr ****** ( ^^ )
Ich verpass euch jetzt ma Überoptik alles klar?
Aggro hat sich aufgelöst,und wisst ihr warum?
die hatten Schiss vor meinen Punchlines altah!
So siehts aus !


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Andere anzufeuern, weil sie jemanden beleidigt haben ist niveaulos und dumm... aber ich denke das Tabunos Post eh nicht wirklich ernst gemeint war


habe ich jemand beleidigt? nicht wirklich... das war nur ein liedtext von metrickz, der nun mal rap auf technobeats macht. wie ernst die gemeint sind weiss man auch, wenn man sich die anhört

@ satan: ich hab angst Q_Q


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Andere anzufeuern, weil sie jemanden beleidigt haben ist niveaulos und dumm... aber ich denke das Tabunos Post eh nicht wirklich ernst gemeint war


Auch der Post von Brille war nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

Jap, ich weiss, dass es nicht ernst war. Aber für kleine Kinder under 14 Jahren könnten sowas als Vorbild nehmen... andere beleidigen und dass noch bejubeln...


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jap, ich weiss, dass es nicht ernst war. Aber für kleine Kinder under 14 Jahren könnten sowas als Vorbild nehmen... andere beleidigen und dass noch bejubeln...


Unter 14 Jahren... Oo ich glaub es hackt


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mymNWIV8Oqk...feature=related


----------



## Kronas (2. Mai 2009)

Arme amanda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ihre Haare nicht so zerzaust wären fänd ich sie ganz sympatisch
Naja bis auf Drogen und ritzen


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Mai 2009)

unter 14 jährige ham um die Uhrzeit im Bett zu sein !


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> unter 14 jährige ham um die Uhrzeit im Bett zu sein !


100 % /Sign


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

zum glück bin ich 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Arme amanda
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Huch?
Sinn?
Wenn vorhanden dann bitte näher erläutern ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jap, ich weiss, dass es nicht ernst war. Aber für kleine Kinder under 14 Jahren könnten sowas als Vorbild nehmen... andere beleidigen und dass noch bejubeln...


sie könnten auch das im april april thread von karina lesen und es lustig finden und dann nachmachen...




Terrorsatan schrieb:


> unter 14 jährige ham um die Uhrzeit im Bett zu sein !


das erinnert mich an ein altes irc gespräch, weil ich da n link reingepostet hab zu nem trhead den die löschen sollen (um 0:00 oder so) und da ist einer ausgeflippt: omg, wieso haste den link gepostet, da köntnen ja kinder drauf...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Huch?
> Sinn?
> Wenn vorhanden dann bitte näher erläutern ;D


saw 2 figur


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Mai 2009)

danke Brille ;D

verdammt  jetzt kommen 4 Stunden affig-Geile musik und ich werd müde ~_~


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Ich sehe gerade Idiotische Spongebob verarsche... die älteren sind cool. aber die neuen sind sowas von... blöd.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade Idiotische Spongebob verarsche... die älteren sind cool. aber die neuen sind sowas von... blöd.


auf mtv? weil hab da vorhin reingeschlatet und da lief auf einma spongebob oO (hab aber gehofft, das geht net so lange...)


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

ne, internet.


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Mai 2009)

LAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGWEILIG!

ich geh jetzt bett..
nochn weng Enwor lesen ^^
halt tolles lied im anmarsch ;D


----------



## Kronas (3. Mai 2009)

Welche Frau war das am Ende bei saw 2? War das amanda? :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

ich geh ma tv schauen, und werde wsl hier net mehr posten, von daher: gn8


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich geh ma tv schauen, und werde wsl hier net mehr posten, von daher: gn8


n8 brilli


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

War Amanda.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

is die beste Spongebob verarsche^^

Mein Block


----------



## Kronas (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> War Amanda.


Need saw 3 wenn amanda da pwnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> Need saw 3 wenn amanda da pwnd biggrin.gif



Du wirst nicht nur vom Film an sich enttäuscht sein, sondern auch von ihrer erwarteten "pwnerei" - sie existiert nämlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> is die beste Spongebob verarsche^^
> 
> Mein Block



Das ist echt geil gemacht xD


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Diese Folge is auch cool^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axsasmoPfDk


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvvjiE4AdUI <3 das lied ist so geil xD

Das sowieso: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjILC7LH2z8 ^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

die Musik ist gut, vom rest enthalte ich meiner aussage.

Ps: den Film hab ich gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9cqKafnUrk

das ist richtige Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9cqKafnUrk
> 
> das ist richtige Musik
> 
> ...




Ach komm geh mir mit dem gegröhle und geschreie weg das hat für mich nichts mehr mit kunst und gesang zu tun... bei System of a down kann ihcs noch verstehen da komm wenigstens ab und zu mal auch passagen die gesanglich gut sind aber das ist ja nur rum gefetze und rum geschreie

-.- bohr ich hast Zangief der ist so behindert


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ach komm geh mir mit dem gegröhle und geschreie weg das hat für mich nichts mehr mit kunst und gesang zu tun... bei System of a down kann ihcs noch verstehen da komm wenigstens ab und zu mal auch passagen die gesanglich gut sind aber das ist ja nur rum gefetze und rum geschreie
> 
> -.- bohr ich hast Zangief der ist so behindert


Du hast einfach keine Ahnung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast einfach keine Ahnung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr gutes Argument... Oo xD

And if you try to fuck with me,
Then I shall fuck you too! 

Warum passt diese textstelle jetzt nur so gut xD


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

Ist das ein Epic Thread? 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Hat wer von euch ne 360 und streetfighter IV ?ich muss wen kloppen der mal nciht zangief spielt ._.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Nein, ich nicht, aber wenn du Warcraft III mit Erweiterung besitzt können wir  mal ne runde Dota machen oder Nen 1on1^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

moin leute^^


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

ne wc3 hab ich net mehr die cds hab ich irgendwann weg geschmissen ^^ hab aufn pc nichts mehr auser counterstrike und das kann ich net bin so zeihmliches konsolen kind geworden seit mein wow accoun gehackt wurde


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> moin leute^^



Moin^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

neuer ava? Btw: Hi dude^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Mai 2009)

Morgen 

Ich geh jetzt pennen  GN8


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Moin^^



hey karina^^ auch wider ma on? hab dich schon ne weile nemmer gesehn^^

und zur kleinen dimmu borgir disskussion: geschmäcker sind halt verschieden^^ (ich mag dimmu borgir und solche sachen auch^^)


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> neuer ava? Btw: Hi dude^^



jup hab mir ma n neuer ava gesucht^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Jaaa, geh nur.. du kmmst auch noch dran... hrhrhr


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> moin leute^^


Abend Manoroth


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey karina^^ auch wider ma on? hab dich schon ne weile nemmer gesehn^^
> 
> und zur kleinen dimmu borgir disskussion: geschmäcker sind halt verschieden^^ (ich mag dimmu borgir und solche sachen auch^^)



Jop war in letzter zeit kaum am pc da war halt keine zeit für buffed xD

Was ist dimmu borgir? XD


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> moin leute^^


MANOOO 
Komm ma on im ICQ!


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

wie macht man sich Animations? also sowas wie du es als ava hast? Und wie kann man sie als Ava anzeigen lassen?


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Jop war in letzter zeit kaum am pc da war halt keine zeit für buffed xD
> 
> Was ist dimmu borgir? XD


Eine Black Metal Band, die ich vorher gepostet habe.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Mir ist boring ich find kein gegner -.-


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

bin mal off n8


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Jop war in letzter zeit kaum am pc da war halt keine zeit für buffed xD
> 
> Was ist dimmu borgir? XD



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9cqKafnUrk

das hier das skatero vorhin ma gepostet hat^^



@ razyl: jo komme gleich^^



@ beji: einfach im i-net suchen und normal wie sonst n ava einfügen^^


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin mal off n8


Nacht Tabuno


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin mal off n8


Nacht Tabuno,schlaf gut =)


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)




----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Ich mag kein Spongebob


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

po po po pokerface po po po pokerface xD


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYc76ZR3XcM...feature=related


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> po po po pokerface po po po pokerface xD


Ach gott Karina... nicht du auch noch :/ 
Das lied ist besch***


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

wenn ihr jute musik wollt hier bitte sehr:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QgFRZN5Vf8...&playnext=1


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach gott Karina... nicht du auch noch :/
> Das lied ist besch***



das ist toll *.* Just dance xD...


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlPjozXEqo4...feature=related


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2GaCnAiuvo
Depeche Mode ftw =O

@ Karina:
Die Lady Gaga ist vllt. auch in echt Gaga 
Ich mag die nicht


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

ach ja benji du solltest ev das lied net unbedingt anhöhren da es net gerade... besonders christlich is^^ (gelinde ausgedrückt^^)


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

ich musste nur den Titel und die ersten 10 sekunden hören... danach hab ich denn link geschlossen...


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

bohr wenn ich noch ein mal hör das ich gut aus seh es nervt so von euch typen kommt echt nichts anderes..... ab jetzt antworte ich auf so was nur noch mit weiß ich -.- ganz arogant


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)




----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> bohr wenn ich noch ein mal hör das ich gut aus seh es nervt so von euch typen kommt echt nichts anderes..... ab jetzt antworte ich auf so was nur noch mit weiß ich -.- ganz arogant


Hat hier doch niemand behauptet oder?


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> bohr wenn ich noch ein mal hör das ich gut aus seh es nervt so von euch typen kommt echt nichts anderes..... ab jetzt antworte ich auf so was nur noch mit weiß ich -.- ganz arogant


höö?
Hat doch niemand hier grad geschrieben?


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

sie haben aber recht -  du siehst gut aus^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> bohr wenn ich noch ein mal hör das ich gut aus seh es nervt so von euch typen kommt echt nichts anderes..... ab jetzt antworte ich auf so was nur noch mit weiß ich -.- ganz arogant



da ich sowas eh gedacht hab hab ich ma den mund gehalten^^


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Ja ihr nicht...aber mein postfach zb....oder in anderen chat communitys.... man kann mit den typen kein normales gespräch führen die reden ständig nur über mein aussehen und sagen mir 10 mal tolle augen tolle figur und bla das nervt einfach ich will nicht ganze zeit mit typen drüber reden wie ich aussehe.... sowas frustet


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> *
> bohr wenn ich noch ein mal hör das ich gut aus seh es nervt so von euch typen kommt echt nichts anderes..... ab jetzt antworte ich auf so was nur noch mit weiß ich -.- ganz arogant



Wie du selber die Aufmerksamkeit auf dein Aussehen lenken musst, wenn niemand dich drauf anspricht. Der Profilierungsdrang mit diesen ganzen bescheuerten Bildern in lächerlichen Posen ist erbärmlich.


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ja ihr nicht...aber mein postfach zb....oder in anderen chat communitys.... man kann mit den typen kein normales gespräch führen die reden ständig nur über mein aussehen und sagen mir 10 mal tolle augen tolle figur und bla das nervt einfach ich will nicht ganze zeit mit typen drüber reden wie ich aussehe.... sowas frustet


Ich könnte nun sagen "Werd hässlicher" aber ich finde es unangebracht


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Also jetzt nichts gegen euch bzw mänenr allgemein aber auser hier kann man eucht mit keinen männlicher person normal reden...


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Wow... dass muss ich mir notieren, damit ich nicht den selben Fehler mache *.*


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Also jetzt nichts gegen euch bzw mänenr allgemein aber auser hier kann man eucht mit keinen männlicher person normal reden...


Männlicher Grundinstinkt nun mal...


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wie du selber die Aufmerksamkeit auf dein Aussehen lenken musst, wenn niemand dich drauf anspricht. Der Profilierungsdrang mit diesen ganzen bescheuerten Bildern in lächerlichen Posen ist erbärmlich.



Schon allein das du dir nicht mal die mühe gemacht hast um zu merken das ich gar nicht so viele bilder hab ( genau 1 profil bild) um deinen satz "ganzen bescheuerten bilder" gerecht zu werden zeigt das du nicht irgendwas konstrutkives von dir geben wolltest sondern einfach nur flamen. 6 und setzen bitte


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> Ich könnte nun sagen "Werd hässlicher" aber ich finde es unangebracht



Wenns sie so stört frage ich mich, wieso sie unbedingt zig Bilder von sich uppen muss...
Ohh alle reden nur über mein Aussehen, was mach ich denn nur?



> Schon allein das du dir nicht mal die mühe gemacht hast um zu merken das ich gar nicht so viele bilder hab ( genau 1 profil bild) um deinen satz ganzen bescheuerten bilder gerecht zu werden zeigt das du nicht irgendwas konstrutkives von dir geben wolltest sondern einfach nur flamen. 6 und setzen bitte



Avatar + mybuffedProfilbild + Hobbys:fotografieren (was du da fotografierst kann man sich ausrechnen. Natürlich bloß Landschaften und ähnliches)

Und wenn ich was konstruktives schreiben wollte wäre ich nicht im Nachtschwärmerthread, Mrs. Holmes.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wow... dass muss ich mir notieren, damit ich nicht den selben Fehler mache *.*



die meisten frauen höhren solche sachn schon gern aber es muss halt der richtige augenblick sein etc^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcCxhwMxAZs...Jp9GjIJSeUS9vTv


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Die männlichen Triebe werden angespornt von anziehenden Weiblichen Homosarpiens... und du gehörst dazu *dummklugscheiss*


BTw: habt ihr gewusst dass ICH diesen Smiley erfunden hab?
 ( . )  ,.,  ( * )

Ja wirklich! Das is meiner!


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wenns sie so stört frage ich mich, wieso sie unbedingt zig Bilder von sich uppen muss...
> Ohh alle reden nur über mein Aussehen, was mach ich denn nur?
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt noch mal, wo hab ich zig bilder geuploadet.... Du zeigst grad ganz deutlich das du nur stressen und flamen willst du machst aussagen die nicht auf tatsachen beruhen so was ist schwach


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Die männlichen Triebe werden angespornt von anziehenden Weiblichen Homosarpiens... und du gehörst dazu *dummklugscheiss*
> 
> 
> BTw: habt ihr gewusst dass ICH diesen Smiley erfunden hab?
> ...


Der Smiley ist... hässlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> Jetzt noch mal, wo hab ich zig bilder geuploadet....



Okay, nochmal:


Avatar + mybuffedProfilbild + Hobbys:fotografieren (was du da fotografierst kann man sich ausrechnen. Natürlich bloß Landschaften und ähnliches)


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcCxhwMxAZs...Jp9GjIJSeUS9vTv


Doppelposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mag deine Band net :/


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doppelposter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



is net meine band^^ ne ich mag sie^^ why magste sie den net?


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Okay, nochmal:
> 
> 
> Avatar + mybuffedProfilbild + Hobbys:fotografieren (was du da fotografierst kann man sich ausrechnen. Natürlich bloß Landschaften und ähnliches)



Ich Fotogravier verschiedenes, drotzdem beruht weder deine aussage von zich bilder die ich abloade noch das ich dabei lauter lächerliche posen mach und sonst was von dir aus fakten sondern nur aus aussagen die einzig und allein die provokation im vordergrund haben und nicht irgendwas konstrutives zu meiner aussage.

Somit würd ich sagen das du dein niveauloses Schlechtmachen und versuch des fertigmachens auch lassen kannst, wenn du irgendwann mal fakten hast könn wir das thema gern wieder anfangen.

Übrigens wust ich auch nciht das 2 bilder in buffed zig bilder sind, davon abgesehen wenn ich mehr drin hätte was daran verkehrt wär, die funktionen einer galary wurden nicht eingefügt damit sie keiner nutz weil er dann in deinen augen einen ander waffel hat.


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is net meine band^^ ne ich mag sie^^ why magste sie den net?


k.A spricht mich irgendwie nicht an. Sobald ich davon ne minute höre,will ich es wieder wegmachen :<


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> Ich Fotogravier verschiedenes, drotzdem beruht weder deine aussage von zich bilder die ich abloade noch das ich dabei lauter lächerliche posen mach und sonst was von dir aus fakten sondern nur aus aussagen die einzig und allein die provokation im vordergrund haben und nicht irgendwas konstrutives zu meiner aussage.
> 
> Somit würd ich sagen das du dein niveauloses Schlechtmachen und versuch des fertigmachens auch lassen kannst, wenn du irgendwann mal fakten hast könn wir das thema gern wieder anfangen.



Mhm Gravur, wie? Eigentlich basieren meine Aussagen darauf, dass ich leute wie dich kenne. Und natürlich provoziere ich, wieso sollte ich auch nicht wenn ihr da so prima drauf anspringt?



> Übrigens wust ich auch nciht das 2 bilder in buffed zig bilder sind, davon abgesehen wenn ich mehr drin hätte was daran verkehrt wär, die funktionen einer galary wurden nicht eingefügt damit sie keiner nutz weil er dann in deinen augen einen ander waffel hat.


Galary, wie? Wenn du nur die Bilder uppen kannst, die dich selber zeigen beschwer dich halt nicht wenn du drauf angesprochen wirst. Du könntest da super Abhilfe schaffen indem du einfach garkeine Bilder zeigst und dich als dicker bärtiger Mann ausgibst.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)




----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

haste n deviantart acc oder so karina mit fotos die du gemacht hast? bin selber hobby fotograph und würd gerne n paar deiner aufnahmen sehn wens erlaubt is^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> haste n *deviantart* acc oder so karina mit fotos die du gemacht hast? bin selber hobby fotograph und würd gerne n paar deiner aufnahmen sehn wens erlaubt is^^


Die haben geile VS´ und WP <3


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Fresh Dumbledore... Man ich mag diese Lieder einfach^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die haben geile VS´ und WP <3



das sowiso und man findet echt hammer photos da^^ schmöckere oft n bisserl^^


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Mhm Gravur, wie? Eigentlich basieren meine Aussagen darauf, dass ich leute wie dich kenne. Und natürlich provoziere ich, wieso sollte ich auch nicht wenn ihr da so prima drauf anspringt?
> 
> 
> Galary, wie? Wenn du nur die Bilder uppen kannst, die dich selber zeigen beschwer dich halt nicht wenn du drauf angesprochen wirst. Du könntest da super Abhilfe schaffen indem du einfach garkeine Bilder zeigst und dich als dicker bärtiger Mann ausgibst.



Deine aussage beruht also auf erfahrungen mit personen die eben NICHT ICH BIN? also vorurteil und sofortiges einschätzen einer person mit der man nicht 1 wort gewechselt hat? du solltest selber wissen wie schwachsinnig das ist.

Und warum du nicht provozieren solltest?

1. Kindisch
2. Niveaulos

Übrigens spring ich nicht drauf an, momentan diskutiere ich sachlich, das heißt nicht das du es tust fühl dich da nicht gleich mit bezogen.

Und wo nimmst du schon wieder dein wissen das ich nur bilder von mir uploade? Das entspricht wieder nicht den tatsachen, was willst du hier eigendlich beweisen, das du viel heiße luft von dir gibst?

Und du willst jetzt also sagen jeder muss sich im internet als dicker bärtiger man ausgeben damit er mit anderen personen, besonders männlichen ein normales gespräch führen kann? Und es mein fehler ist das andere nicht in der lage sind normale gespräche zu führen? du suchst den fehler von anfang an bei der falschen person.


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das sowiso und man findet echt hammer photos da^^ schmöckere oft n bisserl^^


Leider haben die keine Rocketdock icons mehr,und mir fehlen noch ein paar grml ><


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> Übrigens spring ich nicht drauf an, momentan diskutiere ich sachlich, das heißt nicht das du es tust fühl dich da nicht gleich mit bezogen.



Du machst so unglaublich viele Tippfehler, dass ich förmlich sehen kann wie du rauchend vor dem PC sitzt und auf die Tastatur hämmerst. (Außer im letzten Post, da wolltest du wohl seriös wirken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und ja, natürlich basiert meine Attacke auf Vorurteilen. Vorurteile sind etwas wunderbares!



> Das entspricht wieder nicht den tatsachen, was willst du hier eigendlich beweisen, das du viel heiße luft von dir gibst?


Beweisen? Nichts will ich beweisen, ich bin lediglich auf der Suche nach ein wenig Unterhaltung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Du machst so unglaublich viele Tippfehler, dass ich förmlich sehen kann wie du rauchend vor dem PC sitzt und auf die Tastatur hämmerst. (Außer im letzten Post, da wolltest du wohl seriös wirken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich mach immer tipp fehler das wissen hier alle, geh mal lieber ins bett es ist schon spät und kinder sollten schon im betts ein und du scheinst eins zu sehen.

Du willst also eine diskusion auf vorurteile ? Oh großes tennis dann schätz ich dcih mal ein

Em...13 jahre...brille hässlich verpickelt keine freunde und weil er durch normales verhalten kein kontakt kriegt nimmt er die provokationsschiene.... jop ich hab völlig recht.

Und da ich auch keine mehr hab auf das niveau eines 2 jährigen kommst du einfach auf ignore


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Beweisen? Nichts will ich beweisen, ich bin lediglich auf der Suche nach ein wenig Unterhaltung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



komm dan verzieh dich und höhr doch pls auf hier leute zu nerven...


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Beweisen? Nichts will ich beweisen, ich bin lediglich auf der Suche nach ein wenig Unterhaltung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du dich mit sowas unterhalten lassen willst,verlasse den Thread. denn dafür ist er nicht da


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> komm dan verzieh dich und höhr doch pls auf hier leute zu nerven...


a) Ich heiße nicht Dan. 
b) Nein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Em...13 jahre...brille hässlich verpickelt keine freunde und weil er durch normales verhalten kein kontakt kriegt nimmt er die provokationsschiene.... jop ich hab völlig recht.


Na siehste, Vorurteile sind etwas wunderbares 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Lasst gut sein, lass das kleinkind, einfach ignore und fertig ist


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Hmm... man könnte diese Situation mit den 2 Usern so vergleichen.

Ein Hässlicher Orc und eine hochnäsige Nachtelfe begnen sich. Beide Offensiv und aggressiv: er "Elfenooohren! Die häng ich übern Kamin!", darauf sie,"Halt die Fresse. Ich kann dein Sabber nicht mehr sehn!"
Offensichtlich beleidigt macht der Orc einen betonten Schritt nach vorn, mit den Worten: "Elfen wie dich landen unter meinen Spalter!". Die Elfe, welche die Beleidigung vernahm, entgegnete: "na komm doch her, Schweinchen. Am Ende landest du sowieso am Spiess über einem Grill.", und kehrte ihm den Rücken, während sie würdevoll ihre haare nach Hinten warf.
Die Situation verspannt. Der Ork, mit wutgezeichnetem Gesicht, zeigt seine Hauer und stürmt los. Die Elfe hört dies, dreht sich um und zieht ihren Bogen.

Was wird wohl passieren?
In dem Sinne: Nira und Night Falls. Hört auf, sonst stirbt noch einer^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Lasst gut sein, lass das kleinkind, einfach ignore und fertig ist



jup hab ich jetzt auch^^    haste n deviantart acc oder so? würd eben gern n paar fotos sehn von dir falls das erlaubt is^^ bin selber hobby fotograph^^


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

@Benjamin Blümchen: Ich hatte deinen pazifistischen Senf schon vermisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wulDUMStZ10...feature=related
*gute Stimmung verbreit* >.<

wenigstens wurde ich ein bisschen unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup hab ich jetzt auch^^    haste n deviantart acc oder so? würd eben gern n paar fotos sehn von dir falls das erlaubt is^^ bin selber hobby fotograph^^



Ja ich hab einen hab erst vorgestern nen bild geuploadet weiß aber grad mein namen da nicht^^ kannst mir ne pm schicken oder so ich schick dir dann gleich oder morgen dann mal link bzw mein namen


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hmm... man könnte diese Situation mit den 2 Usern so vergleichen.
> 
> Ein Hässlicher Orc und eine hochnäsige Nachtelfe begnen sich. Beide Offensiv und aggressiv: er "Elfenooohren! Die häng ich übern Kamin!", darauf sie,"Halt die Fresse. Ich kann dein Sabber nicht mehr sehn!"
> Offensichtlich beleidigt macht der Orc einen betonten Schritt nach vorn, mit den Worten: "Elfen wie dich landen unter meinen Spalter!". Die Elfe, welche die Beleidigung vernahm, entgegnete: "na komm doch her, Schweinchen. Am Ende landest du sowieso am Spiess über einem Grill.", und kehrte ihm den Rücken, während sie würdevoll ihre haare nach Hinten warf.
> ...



Ach der ist doch sowieso nur einer dieser Peons die zu langsam laufen, zu schwach hauen, und geistig zu zurückgeblieben sind um einer Nachtelfe irgendwie gefährlich zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Was? Ich hab mir jezz gerade ne passende Geschichte ausgedacht, und sie wird ignoriert!
Jezz bin ich beleidigt... need Feedback^^

Edit: ah, doch nen feedback^^dake^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Unterschätze keinen Orc, oder du landes als Deko auf seinen Hauer...


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ja ich hab einen hab erst vorgestern nen bild geuploadet weiß aber grad mein namen da nicht^^ kannst mir ne pm schicken oder so ich schick dir dann gleich oder morgen dann mal link bzw mein namen



pm is raus^^


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> [...]


Ein Ork kann nicht mir einer Nachtelfe sprechen.


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

Sind Doppelposts jetzt in Mode?
Oder ist die Editfunktion blockiert?


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Unterschätze keinen Orc, oder du landes als Deko auf seinen Hauer...



Ein Peon kannst du nicht wirklich nen Orc nenen.... dann könnt ich ja jetzt mit Irrwish drohen =P und er ist eben nur so nen peon die sind nur in rudenl gefärhlich von 10 bis 20 mann ^^ ( ja mein hero wurde schon mal von so ner meute an peons in wc3 umrundet und tot gepickt xD)


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Night Falls: Schnauze da.

Zuerst wollt ich ne BLutelfe nehmen, aber Orc und Blutelfen können nicht gegeneinander kämpfen, ohne vorher ne Duellflagge aufgestellt zu habn^^


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Night Falls: Schnauze da.
> 
> Zuerst wollt ich ne BLutelfe nehmen, aber Orc und Blutelfen können nicht gegeneinander kämpfen, ohne vorher ne Duellflagge aufgestellt zu habn^^


Man muss auch nicht alles auf Warcraft beziehen, aber wenn man zu viel Warcraft spielt, ist die Fantasie ein bisschen eingeschränkt.


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> Night Falls: Schnauze da.


Sonst wirst du mich mit treffenden Vergleichen mit WoW-Figuren zu Tode langweilen?


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man muss auch nicht alles auf Warcraft beziehen, aber wenn man zu viel Warcraft spielt, ist die Fantasie ein bisschen eingeschränkt.



Klar muss man nicht, aber ich find so ein vergleich in einen mmo forum passender als wenn er jetzt mit autos an kommt, dazu war er auch passsend, obwohl das mit der duell echt vileicht etwas zu weit gedacht war^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Und damit muss ich dir sogar noch recht geben Skatero^^


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Ach ja...wenn er nervt, warum meldet ihr ihn nicht einfach? So viel ich weiß ist Provokation ohne irgendwas sinnvolles von sich zu geben zum thema ein grund für, und da er sich hier nicht friedlich in die diskusion einreiht laut euren aussagen gegen ihn hat er hier nichts verloren


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Klar muss man nicht, aber ich find so ein vergleich in einen mmo forum passender als wenn er jetzt mit autos an kommt, dazu war er auch passsend, obwohl das mit der duell echt vileicht etwas zu weit gedacht war^^


Ein Ork würde sowieso nicht mit einer Elfe reden. Die würde er sofort angreifen.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

So... jezz hab ich ihn auch auf die Ignor-Liste gepackt: Ich hasse es, wenn man mich benjamin Blümchen nennt. (steht auf der vorherigen seite. Und er hat mich tätlich provoziert und beleidigt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sonst gehst mir gut


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ein Ork würde sowieso nicht mit einer Elfe reden. Die würde er sofort angreifen.



Kommt drauf an =P wenn wa schon vergleichen ob du jetzt eine buch vorlage oder die mmo vorlage nimmst, in büchern wird meist vorher viel Communiziert, in wc3 glaub sogar auch 

Jetzt genug mit diesen vergleichen =D


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> So... jezz hab ich ihn auch auf die Ignor-Liste gepackt: Ich hasse es, wenn man mich benjamin Blümchen nennt. (steht auf der vorherigen seite. Und er hat mich tätlich provoziert und beleidigt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*streichel* =) alles wird wieder gut der böse hässliche dicke nerd ist ja jetzt im ignore sack


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ein Ork würde sowieso nicht mit einer Elfe reden. Die würde er sofort angreifen.



ev ja net wen die elfe ihm schöne augen macht^^ und sonst gilt immer noch: bogen > nahkampfwaffe^^ im rl is n pfeil immer noch tödlich und man braucht net 101 pfeil^^


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Ich kann ja so fies sein und ihn zitieren, dann seht ihr was er geschrieben hat. *diabolisches Lachen*


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Wow... ich wurde gestreichelt *.* Jezz muss ich aufpassen, sonst werd ich paranoid^^

Danke, ich musste lachen^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ein Ork würde sowieso nicht mit einer Elfe reden. Die würde er sofort angreifen.


Nicht wenn die Elfe schön ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obwohl ich mag keine Nachtelfen ><


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

*einklink*  
Guten Abend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kronas schrieb:


> haha hab 57


haha hab 61 




Manoroth schrieb:


> wenn ihr jute musik wollt hier bitte sehr:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QgFRZN5Vf8...&playnext=1



*läuft bei mir im Hintergrund*


----------



## Zorkal (3. Mai 2009)

Die letzten Seiten waren wieder Unterhaltung vom feinsten.Weiter so.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wow... ich wurde gestreichelt *.* Jezz muss ich aufpassen, sonst werd ich paranoid^^
> 
> Dnake, ich musste lachen^^



Ich streichel meiner opfer immer bevor ich sie backe in hälften schneide und genüsslich verspeiße^^


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Guten Abend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nabend Birk


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *einklink*
> Guten Abend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> ...



hey birk^^ und find ich jut das du auch samsas traum höhrst^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich streichel meiner opfer immer bevor ich sie backe in hälften schneide und genüsslich verspeiße^^



jutn appetit^^ ich könnt ihn auch klein schneiden und dir n bami goreng oder so kochen wen du willst^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich streichel meiner opfer immer bevor ich sie backe in hälften schneide und genüsslich verspeiße^^


Du machst mir Angst oO


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Jezz machst du mir Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mag es nicht, gefressen zu werden. Vorallem nicht, wenn du dabei schmatzt!


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du machst mir Angst oO


why macht dir sowas angst? kennst mich ja da is das doch noch gar nix^^


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn appetit^^ ich könnt ihn auch klein schneiden und dir n bami goreng oder so kochen wen du willst^^


Glaubst du, man sieht deine Doppelposts nicht, wenn sie nicht auf der gleichen Seite sind?

Tststs... böser Doppelposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jezz machst du mir Angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sie is ne dame denke net das se schmatzt..


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn appetit^^ ich könnt ihn auch klein schneiden und dir n bami goreng oder so kochen wen du willst^^



Ich will Curry Geschnetzeltes !  Mit Reis


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Ich will Sushi! (Am liebsten mit Lachs.)


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> why macht dir sowas angst? kennst mich ja da is das doch noch gar nix^^


Ich will nicht erst gestreichelt werden und dann verspeist werden  - das ist ja eklig ><


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> Die letzten Seiten waren wieder Unterhaltung vom feinsten.Weiter so.



Ich würd ja gern, aber die haben mich jetzt alle auf der Ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mich auch köstlich amüsiert^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich will nicht erst gestreichelt werden und dann verspeist werden  - das ist ja eklig ><



wiso? is doch nett... sie respektiert ihr essen halt


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Wuhu gleich kommt richterin barbara sallisch dann kann ich mich endlich ins bett kuscheln und fernsehen =) morgen dann nur noch langweiln und dann endlich 5 neue spiele für xbox xD


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gern, aber die haben mich jetzt alle auf der Ignore
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab dich noch nicht auf der  ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Du denkst sie schmatzt nicht. ich habs gesehn! In wahrheit verfolge ich sie heimlich auf den Weg zu Arbeit, um sie zu Fotografieren. Und warte jedes mal, bis sie zur Mittagspause in den park geht, um ihr Mittagsessen einzuverleiben O.o


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wuhu gleich kommt richterin barbara sallisch dann kann ich mich endlich ins bett kuscheln und fernsehen =) morgen dann nur noch langweiln und dann endlich 5 neue spiele für xbox xD



was haste den für neue games? need auch ma wider was neues... aber da müsst ich auf alk verzichten... schwirige entscheidung...


----------



## simoni (3. Mai 2009)

ALLES KAGGNOOBS HIER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du denkst sie schmatzt nicht. ich habs gesehn! In wahrheit verfolge ich sie heimlich auf den Weg zu Arbeit, um sie zu Fotografieren. Und warte jedes mal, bis sie zur Mittagspause in den park geht, um ihr Mittagsessen einzuverleiben O.o



Ich will Abzüge von dem Film!


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> ALLES KAGGNOOBS HIER
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was bist denn du für einer?
Brauchst du Aufmerksamkeit?


----------



## Zorkal (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gern, aber die haben mich jetzt alle auf der Ignore
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jetzt posten sie hier wieder Nonsense :C


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> ALLES KAGGNOOBS HIER



OMGWTFBBQ /ignore!!!1


----------



## Kronas (3. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> haha hab 61


Mit lv 62 is auch net viel mehr drin


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was haste den für neue games? need auch ma wider was neues... aber da müsst ich auf alk verzichten... schwirige entscheidung...



Ich hab dann die Orangebox mit halflife 2 half life episode one episode 2 portal und team fortes 2 und die halife reihe soll ja richtig gut sein hab ich aber noch net gespielt deswegen freu ich mich da voll drauf, portal soll auch mega gut sein und team fortes auch^^



simoni schrieb:


> ALLES KAGGNOOBS HIER
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig!^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso? is doch nett... sie respektiert ihr essen halt


naja...



simoni schrieb:


> ALLES KAGGNOOBS HIER
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja... wir sind alle viel schlechter als du... vergib uns 

><


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was bist denn du für einer?
> Brauchst du Aufmerksamkeit?



Gib ihm doch kein Feedback >.<


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Mit lv 62 is auch net viel mehr drin


Selber schuld wenn du so langsam levelst


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Gib ihm doch kein Feedback >.<


Jetzt hast du ihm indirekt auch Feedback gegeben!


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du ihm indirekt auch Feedback gegeben!


Nope ich hab dir Feedback gegeben.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich will Abzüge von dem Film!




Kannste haben. Ein Bild für 10 Euro. ich hab um die 50 jezz... du musst aber dafür nach Zürich kommen, am Bahnhofsplatz am Treffpunkt, sonst muss ich angst haben, das ein paar Buffies uns auflauern...


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich hab dann die Orangebox mit halflife 2 half life episode one episode 2 portal und team fortes 2 und die halife reihe soll ja richtig gut sein hab ich aber noch net gespielt deswegen freu ich mich da voll drauf, portal soll auch mega gut sein und team fortes auch^^



jo portal is toll^^ habs ma n bisserl bei nem freund gezockt^^ aber aufm pc

muss mir das echt ma zulegn...


----------



## simoni (3. Mai 2009)

tut mir leid ich wollte einmal im leben im mittelpunkt stehen xD


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> tut mir leid ich wollte einmal im leben im mittelpunkt stehen xD



och armes ding... *in mittelpunkt stell* so hier^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich hab dann die Orangebox mit halflife 2 half life episode one episode 2 portal und team fortes 2 und die halife reihe soll ja richtig gut sein hab ich aber noch net gespielt deswegen freu ich mich da voll drauf, portal soll auch mega gut sein und team fortes auch^^


HL2 ==> Super serie,leider zu kurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Portal ==> genial - The cake is a lie!
Team Fortress 2 ==> nicht schlecht,ganz witzig =)


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> tut mir leid ich wollte einmal im leben im mittelpunkt stehen xD



*Ein kreis von Selbstschussanlagen aufstell und Simoni in die mitte stell* Bitte schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *knöpfle drück und simoni durchsieb*


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> och armes ding... *in mittelpunkt stell* so hier^^


Vergiss die Eisenketten nicht um ihn festzumachen, damit er nicht runterfällt vom MittelPUNKT.  So ein Punkt ist nicht groß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Ha! EIn Gnom Im Mittelpunkt! Bewerft ihn mit Tomaten! 

*rumschrei* "Tomaaaaten! Eine Tomate nur einen Euro!Tomaaaaaten!"

"Hier ich will eine"


----------



## simoni (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> *Ein kreis von Selbstschussanlagen aufstell und Simoni in die mitte stell* Bitte schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wow wie kreativ O.O


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ha! EIn Gnom Im Mittelpunkt! Bewerft ihn mit Tomaten!
> 
> *rumschrei* "Tomaaaaten! Eine Tomate nur einen Euro!Tomaaaaaten!"
> 
> "Hier ich will eine"



Kann es sein, dass du Geldsorgen hast, Benji?


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

Also ich geh dann mal off und lass euch alleine damit ihr schöne homosexuelle spiele machen könnt ohne die sorge ich zieh über euch her =P gute nacht


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

Na - gut, dass jetzt nurnoch sinnvolle Beiträge kommen, wo der von mir verursachte shit-storm vorübergezogen ist... x)


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Noch nicht. Bin noch schüler und unter der Obhut meiner Eltern


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> *Ein kreis von Selbstschussanlagen aufstell und Simoni in die mitte stell* Bitte schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nene karina das machste gaaanz falsch... so is das doch langweilig... er muss wenn schon denn schon schön lange leiden...


stellen wir ihn doch erst ma an den pranger und die andern können ihn mit faulem obst, faulen eiern und fäkahlien bewerfn^^


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ha! EIn Gnom Im Mittelpunkt! Bewerft ihn mit Tomaten!
> 
> *rumschrei* "Tomaaaaten! Eine Tomate nur einen Euro!Tomaaaaaten!"
> 
> "Hier ich will eine"


Das ist ein Zwerg.


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Also ich geh dann mal off und lass euch alleine damit ihr schöne homosexuelle spiele machen könnt ohne die sorge ich zieh über euch her =P gute nacht


Du bist irgendwie ein wenig komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nacht aber,schlaf gut


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Gute Nacht Karina. Träum was schönes. 

Und ihr Buffies kommt jezz nicht auf dumme Gedanken!


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Also ich geh dann mal off und lass euch alleine damit ihr schöne homosexuelle spiele machen könnt ohne die sorge ich zieh über euch her =P gute nacht



na dann gn8 karina^^ und ne von homosexuellen spielen halt ich net viel... aber n bisserl foltern oder so wär was^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Karina. Träum was schönes.
> 
> *Und ihr Buffies kommt jezz nicht auf dumme Gedanken!*


Wir und dumme Gedanken? wo denkst du denn hin?


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Weder Schwulenspiele noch folter sagen mir wirklich zu... 
ich bevorzuge eher den direkten Kontakt zwischen mann und Frau. um es mal politisch korrekt auszudrücken.


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Und was machen wir jetzt, ihr Pseudonormalos


----------



## Thrawns (3. Mai 2009)

739 und weg.


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> 739 und weg.



739... so what?


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Und was machen wir jetzt, ihr Pseudonormalos



FOLTERN! und ich bin weder pseudo noch n normalo-.-

foltern wa doch n bisserl benji oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

geht auf youtube und hört die Serie "Harry Potter und ein Stein"
da habt ihr genug zu lachen^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Weder Schwulenspiele noch folter sagen mir wirklich zu...
> ich bevorzuge eher den direkten Kontakt zwischen mann und Frau. um es mal politisch korrekt auszudrücken.


/sign Benji =)


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> geht auf youtube und hört die Serie "Harry Potter und ein Stein"
> da habt ihr genug zu lachen^^



is uralt... aber echt geil^^

ne ich höhre mir lieber noch n bisserl antichristliche musik an und foltere leute


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> foltern wa doch n bisserl benji oder was meint ihr?


Benji ist doch viel zu schwach, so macht das keinen Spaß...   

Wie wärs mit Razyl?


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is uralt... aber echt geil^^
> 
> ne ich höhre mir lieber noch n bisserl antichristliche musik an und foltere leute


/sign to that


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ach komm geh mir mit dem gegröhle und geschreie weg das hat für mich nichts mehr mit kunst und gesang zu tun... bei System of a down kann ihcs noch verstehen da komm wenigstens ab und zu mal auch passagen die gesanglich gut sind aber das ist ja nur rum gefetze und rum geschreie
> 
> Interessen  	Hobbys: Xbox 360 spielen, Chatten, Kino, Stadt gehen, Tanzen
> 
> ...


Sie ist zwar schon weg, aber fällt euch nicht etwas auf?


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

...Ich glaube ich schweige einfach mal 5 Minuten, bis ich nicht mehr im Mittelpunkt der Gespräche befinde...


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sie ist zwar schon weg, aber fällt euch nicht etwas auf?



Es ist alles eine Lüge.  Das war aber klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> Sie ist zwar schon weg, aber fällt euch nicht etwas auf?



Ja, die Bands sind zu 90% Mist. Achja, und die Genres sind irreführend.



> ...Ich glaube ich schweige einfach mal 5 Minuten, bis ich nicht mehr im Mittelpunkt der Gespräche befinde...


Wenn man das Schweigen mit dem man sich aus der Aufmerksamkeit entfernen will noch ANKÜNDIGT, weiß man, dass da irgendwas im Kopf schief läuft.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sie ist zwar schon weg, aber fällt euch nicht etwas auf?



mir fällt was auf... das meiste davon höhre ich auch^^ noch n ganzer haufen mehr aber n teil meiner medienbibliothek is dabei^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ...Ich glaube ich schweige einfach mal 5 Minuten, bis ich nicht mehr im Mittelpunkt der Gespräche befinde...



du wirst dein schweigen schon brechen sobald ich mich n bisserl mit dir beschäftige^^




Edit: 3k posts^^


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Mano, du hast den  3k-Posts-Edit beim falschen Post gesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:  gz zum 30cm ePenis


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ja, die Bands sind zu 90% Mist. Achja, und die Genres sind irreführend.
> 
> 
> Wenn man das Schweigen mit dem man sich aus der Aufmerksamkeit entfernen will noch ANKÜNDIGT, weiß man, dass da irgendwas im Kopf schief läuft.


Habe nicht das gemeint. Ach egal.



Manoroth schrieb:


> mir fällt was auf... das meiste davon höhre ich auch^^ noch n ganzer haufen mehr aber n teil meiner medienbibliothek is dabei^^


Sie sagte doch, z.B. Dimmu Borgir ist Mist. Hat dort aber Death Metal und Black Metal Bands aufgelistet.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth Du schwein... Ich sprech mir einen Selbstschutzzauber, das mir bestimmte Menschen fern hält...


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> Hat dort aber Death Metal und Black Metal Bands aufgelistet.



Uhm... nein, eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Manoroth Du schwein... Ich sprech mir einen Selbstschutzzauber, das mir bestimmte Menschen fern hält...


Dann komm ich halt zu dir.. vergiss nicht, dass hier 2 "böse Menschen" anwesend sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich geh mir jetzt ein Stück rohes Rindfleisch holen und futter es.. mmm


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Mano, du hast den  3k-Posts-Edit beim falschen Post gesetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke^^ und ja weiss ich mir aba egal^^


@ skatero: is doch wurscht^^ ev wollte se auch nur n bisserl provoziern oder sie mag einfach dimmu borgir net^^



@ benji: das nützt nix muahahahaha   du wohnst auch inner schweiz und früher oder später finde ich dich!


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

"HHHHHarry Potttttter!" 
"Uff, oah. du hast mich doch mit dem Stein beworfen!"


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

So gute nacht


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So gute nacht



gn8 razyl schlaf jut^^


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> danke^^ und ja weiss ich mir aba egal^^
> 
> 
> @ skatero: is doch wurscht^^ ev wollte se auch nur n bisserl provoziern oder sie mag einfach dimmu borgir net^^
> ...


Geh einfach in die Kirche, da findest du ih sicher.

Aber Dimmu Borgir ist gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

nacht razyl

Manoroth, willste Heute mit mir in die Kirche? Jezz kein Scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So um 9 Am Bahnhof Zürich - Hardbrücke?


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> nacht razyl
> 
> Manoroth, willste Heute mit mir in die Kirche? Jezz kein Scherz
> 
> ...



1. hab ich net gerade klamotten für die kirche, 2t hab ich seit genau 48 stunden nemmer gepennt^^ werd also kaum schon um 9 in zürich sein können da ich ca 45 min wech hab^^ aber n andermal ev^^ (wär mein erster kirchenbesuch seit... 12 jahren^^)


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> 1. hab ich net gerade klamotten für die kirche, 2t hab ich seit genau 48 stunden nemmer gepennt^^ werd also kaum schon um 9 in zürich sein können da ich ca 45 min wech hab^^ aber n andermal ev^^ (wär mein erster kirchenbesuch seit... 12 jahren^^)


Aber zünd sie nicht gleich an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Geh einfach in die Kirche, da findest du ih sicher.
> 
> Aber Dimmu Borgir ist gut.
> 
> ...



jo ich mag dimmu borgir auch^^ aber amon amarth finde ich besser^^  oder eluveitie (schweizer band^^ aus winterthur kommn die)


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Ich geh jetzt offline.
Gute Nacht euch allen.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber zünd sie nicht gleich an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nene ich zünd keine gebäude an^^ is mir zu teuer und kb auf ne anzeige^^


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

N8 Skatero

bin wieder anwesend, mit einem Stück Fleisch in der anderen Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Ich würd mich freuen^^du bist jederzeit willkommen. 

darf ich ne Geschichte erzählen? Ich hab mal Gott gesagt ( man darf es auch "beten" nenne^^) , dass er wöchendlich ne spende bekommt, wenn ich nur genug geld für ne spende herbekomme^^(und ich laufe immer mit leerer Geldbörse herum). Ich gebe jezz seit Monaten immer so 20 rapppen oder so rein, und find dafür immer bei den Automaten an Bahnhöfen geld^^ Wirklich komisch, das passiert regelmässig^^Hab jezz mindestens 10 Franken nur von automaten^^

Edit: in den Automaten liegen Geld zwischen 5 Rappen bis 2,50.


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Gold soll mir ne Million auf mein Konto schicken.. dann glaube ich *vielleicht* an ihn.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

fordere ihn nicht heraus...sonst passierts noch!

Edit: Was glaubst du, wird passieren, wenn Gott auf alle genldwünsche eingehen würde, die er so bekommt?


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> fordere ihn nicht heraus...sonst passierts noch!



Soll doch passieren oO


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

habs editiert...


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

naja ich finde auch öfters geld in automaten^^


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Er soll nicht auf alle Geldwünsche eingehen.. auf meinen... dann noch auf Manos und der Rest hat Pech gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

jaja, in den Automaten nachzuguggn ist es echt wert^^Auch wenn man manchmal schräg angeguggt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

In was für Automaten überhaupt?


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> jaja, in den Automaten nachzuguggn ist es echt wert^^Auch wenn man manchmal schräg angeguggt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das werd ich sowiso^^ also von dem her^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Diese Roten AUtomaten, die überall rumstehen. Dort kannste Redbull kaufen, dieverse Getränke, Schokoriegel, oder Süssigkeiten und auch Kondome.

Die Firma heisst "Selecta". Denen gehören die Automaten^^sogar bei uns im Dorf hats einen


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

oO So einen hab ich noch nie gesehen..


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Eventuell liegt es daran, dass ich Schweizer bin, und diese Automaten in Deutschland nicht existieren.


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Ich wohne nicht in Deutschland, Blindschleiche


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Eventuell liegt es daran, dass ich Schweizer bin, und diese Automaten in Deutschland nicht existieren.



er isn ösi glaub ich^^ aber ja denke das is ne schweizer marke^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Denke ich auch. Und sorry, dass ich dachte, daste aus Deutschland kommst.


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Denke ich auch. Und sorry, dass ich dachte, daste aus Deutschland kommst.


Macht nichts.

Da fällt mir auf.. ich hab die neue WoW-Show noch gar nicht geguckt... oO  War zu beschäftigt mit WoW spielen
Wir sehn uns in ner Viertelstunde oder so


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Macht nichts.
> 
> Da fällt mir auf.. ich hab die neue WoW-Show noch gar nicht geguckt... oO  War zu beschäftigt mit WoW spielen



na dann gogogo^^ und ich "organisier" mir gerade alle lieder von samsas traum^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Falls ich dann noch hier bin... Ich müsste schlafen, um nicht schon wieder bei den predigten einzupennen, weil ich hier immer zu lange schreibe...


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Wie ich sehe, sind wir ind diesem Thread nur noch zuzweit...


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

The man is back in town.

Waren nur circa 8 Minuten.. viel zu wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein Benji, ich bin noch da, war nur kurz am WoW-Show gucken


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> The man is back in town.
> 
> Waren nur circa 8 Minuten.. viel zu wenig
> 
> ...



wb^^


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Omg.. Findet ihr auch, dass die letzten 10 Minuten immer die Schlimmsten sind in Horro-Filmen?


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg.. Findet ihr auch, dass die letzten 10 Minuten immer die Schlimmsten sind in Horro-Filmen?



neee... finde horror filme eh langweilig...


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Ich weiss, ging aber davon aus, dass du die nächsten fünf minuten weg bist^^Btw: Wo is manoroth?

Edit: Ach da!


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> neee... finde horror filme eh langweilig...



Ähh.. Dann schreib kein kommentar dazu


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg.. Findet ihr auch, dass die letzten 10 Minuten immer die Schlimmsten sind in Horro-Filmen?



Nicht wirklich.. was soll so schlimm sein?


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Nein, auch nicht wirklich...


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.. was soll so schlimm sein?



Ich mein die Spannendsten..

Bei The Grudge, sieht man dann z.B. das erste mal das Gesicht vom Mädchen und auch richtig lang und pmpöse Musik *dadaa*

Ihr habt alle keine Ahnung ._.


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle keine Ahnung ._.



Daran liegts nicht.  Ich lass mich einfach nicht so leicht beeindrucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Hmm.. Ich kuck jetzt noch Immer Nie am Meer nach dem kranken Film.. Vll bin ich dann nochmal hier


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Also, ich geh dann auch mal schlafen^^Noch schnell die jetzige  Folge Harry Potter verarsche schaun und dann ins Bett huschen^^ Also biss später^^


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

The Grudge ist doch nicht krank oO


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> The Grudge ist doch nicht krank oO



ne der is langweilig^^ zu 0815... der hat mich ger net beeindruckt^^


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne der is langweilig^^ zu 0815... der hat mich ger net beeindruckt^^



Es sind sowieso die meisten Horrorfilme  0815...


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Es sind sowieso die meisten Horrorfilme  0815...



jup leider... ich kann bei 90% der filme schon im vorraus sachn was jetzt dann passiern wird auch wen ich se noch nie gesehn hab...

hab grundsätzlich nix gegen horrorfilme aber die sind sich einfach alle zu ähndlich... oder setzen vor allem auf splatter... und das is sowiso langweilig...


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Oh nein da ist ein Mörder hinter der Tür!  Welch Überrraschung!  wow.. ich bin beeindruckt...

...not


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

Jut Nacht


----------



## jeef (3. Mai 2009)

n8 guys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

so ich bin auch ma off^^ gn8 leutz


----------



## Kronas (3. Mai 2009)

moinsen schwärmers


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

re


----------



## Kronas (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> re


webe trolli


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## mookuh (3. Mai 2009)

abend


----------



## Nuffing (3. Mai 2009)

nabend


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

hallo leute^^


----------



## Vampless (3. Mai 2009)

Abääänd


----------



## Kronas (3. Mai 2009)

da kommen sie alle aus ihren löchern


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Abääänd



nanü? biste neu?


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Karina du warst Emokeksii?
Was hat dich wieder hierher getrieben? :s

Nabend leute


----------



## Vampless (3. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> da kommen sie alle aus ihren löchern


Also Loch kann man das net nennen .....Zockerecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nanü? biste neu?


der postet hier dauernd^^


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Also Loch kann man das net nennen .....Zockerecke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Passt doch


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> webe trolli


----------



## mookuh (3. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> da kommen sie alle aus ihren löchern



Kuhstall ...


----------



## Kronas (3. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Kuhstall ...


das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Kuhstall ...



Hast endlich einen gegrillten Avatar?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

hab schon dein rosa einbetten vermisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nanü? biste neu?



Ich ? Nee ^^ ich poste schon lange hier ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

muahaha todesrofl


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab schon dein rosa einbetten vermisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


darum ein 2. mal^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Ich ? Nee ^^ ich poste schon lange hier ^^



na so lange kanns net sein da ich dich 1. net kenne und du 2. kaum posts hast^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend Brille,Mano,Vampless,Karina,Mookuh,Trolli =)


----------



## mookuh (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hast endlich einen gegrillten Avatar?



nee

hast du ein für mich?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> darum ein 2. mal^^


danke für das vid... ROFL xD


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> danke für das vid... ROFL xD


bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (3. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend Brille,Mano,Vampless,Karina,Mookuh,Trolli =)


*weinend in die ecke setz*


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Ich wünsch dir nen wunderschönen Abend Razyl oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *weinend in die ecke setz*


gesell dich zu dem emogirl


----------



## Vampless (3. Mai 2009)

Höört ihr beim posten Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Höört ihr beim posten Musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sicha

np: Concord Dawn - Morning Light "DnB best!"


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *weinend in die ecke setz*


Upsala sry Kronas,dich hab ich übersehen =/ Abend auch dir =)


----------



## Aratosao (3. Mai 2009)

Hallöle. Na wer erinnert sich noch an mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Trolli, bist grad freigekommen vom ban?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Höört ihr beim posten Musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


klar
finntroll- trollhammeren
gehört aber eher in den was hört und oder seht ihr gerade thread^^



Aratosao schrieb:


> Hallöle. Na wer erinnert sich noch an mich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


warste net n pinguin?


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Trolli, bist grad freigekommen vom ban?


jep. seit 17:40 darf ich wieder


----------



## Vampless (3. Mai 2009)

Red Hot CHili Peppers : Throw away your television 
Der beginn eines super abends


----------



## mookuh (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hör grad 

Bree Bree            das teil hat brille letztens mal gepostet^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Hallöle. Na wer erinnert sich noch an mich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der name kommt mir bekannt vor - abend


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Höört ihr beim posten Musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



immer^^ atm samsas traum - die zärtlichkeit der verdammten


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

lol.. Borat ist so geil ^^


----------



## Aratosao (3. Mai 2009)

Ich füg mich einfach mal ins gespräch ein:

Ich höre grade, Amon Amarth-Master of War 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jep. seit 17:40 darf ich wieder



Warum hattest bann?


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> muahaha todesrofl


loool


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> lol.. Borat ist so geil ^^


jo... wäre aber noch 1k ma besser mit englischer sprache und deutschen untertiteln... you will never get this lalalala


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Warum hattest bann?



wegen einer.. Seite


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Höört ihr beim posten Musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn ich nur poste hab ich derbe langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Warum hattest bann?


cuz i delivered 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> lol.. Borat ist so geil ^^



Seh ich auch so


----------



## mookuh (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> wegen einer.. Seite



die gewisse sachen darstellte...


----------



## Vampless (3. Mai 2009)

Pornoseiten oder wie xD?


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Mookuh, deine Signatur ist schlecht :s


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

<3


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Pornoseiten oder wie xD?


nein
/b/


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

lol.. Da sind ja nur Kiddies am Konzert


----------



## mookuh (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Mookuh, deine Signatur ist schlecht :s



mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gib mir ne bessere


----------



## Crackmack (3. Mai 2009)

Hallöööö sagtma hat wer bock auf naxx 25er ? xP


----------



## Vampless (3. Mai 2009)

geiles vid razyl mag lp auch sehr 
kann fast alles auf gitarre ;-)


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hallöööö sagtma hat wer bock auf naxx 25er ? xP


lawl geh ma ulduar du nappöl


----------



## mookuh (3. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hallöööö sagtma hat wer bock auf naxx 25er ? xP



Nein


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> geiles vid razyl mag lp auch sehr
> kann fast alles auf gitarre ;-)


Hier war auch letztens einer der hat Numb und noch weitere auf den Klavier gespielt - das war auch sehr nice


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> kann fast alles auf gitarre ;-)



Kenn nicht viele Lieder, aber ist das sehr spannend?
Ich bring mir lieber Metallica Lieder bei


----------



## Crackmack (3. Mai 2009)

einwort post inc


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hier war auch letztens einer der hat Numb und noch weitere auf den Klavier gespielt - das war auch sehr nice


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=128013
der da


----------



## Vampless (3. Mai 2009)

aber am geilsten sind für mich ehh rhcp ^^
JOHN FRUSCIANTE ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=128013
> der da


Super danke dir Brille!


----------



## mookuh (3. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> einwort post inc


Soll ich noch erklären warum?


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Soll ich noch erklären warum?



Nein


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> aber am geilsten sind für mich ehh rhcp ^^
> JOHN FRUSCIANTE ist cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die solo sachen von ihm sind cool.
die platte mit josh klinghoffer is verdammt nice


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Super danke dir Brille!


enpe


mookuh schrieb:


> Soll ich noch erklären warum?


hm.... nein


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Mai 2009)

Nabend \\//_


----------



## Crackmack (3. Mai 2009)

nochma einer


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend \\//_


live long and prosper... oO


----------



## Vampless (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> die solo sachen von ihm sind cool.
> die platte mit josh klinghoffer is verdammt nice



Kauf mir wahrscheinlich auch seine neue Platte die erst im Januar rausgekommen ist ..hab ich nochnicht *schäm*


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Warum betont der Typ dauernd dass er 14 ist?

Aufmerksamkeits Defizit?


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend \\//_


Abend Selor =)


----------



## mookuh (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Warum betont der Typ dauernd dass er 14 ist?
> 
> Aufmerksamkeits Defizit?



beachtest du ihn deswegen mehr?


----------



## Vampless (3. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRp1G8Po3tM

Cooles Lied aber irgendwie kommt es mir vor als würde er immer noch unter drogen sein xD


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

nAbend und welcome back Trolli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> beachtest du ihn deswegen mehr?



Nee, aber es kommt mir so komisch vor


----------



## Vampless (3. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend \\//_






Night schrieb:


> nAbend und welcome back Trolli
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie geht es euch ?


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

weiss wer was man gegen verspannungen machn kann? meine schultern und mein nacken sind steinhart^^


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> nAbend und welcome back Trolli
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke



Manoroth schrieb:


> weiss wer was man gegen verspannungen machn kann? meine schultern und mein nacken sind steinhart^^


massage


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> weiss wer was man gegen verspannungen machn kann? meine schultern und mein nacken sind steinhart^^



Strecken, Kopf, Schultern drehen


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> weiss wer was man gegen verspannungen machn kann? meine schultern und mein nacken sind steinhart^^


massage... :X


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> weiss wer was man gegen verspannungen machn kann? meine schultern und mein nacken sind steinhart^^



Warmes Bad!


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Strecken, Kopf, Schultern drehen



das bringt nix^^ und masage auch net^^ das kann ne kollegin eigentlich recht jut aber sie hat zu wehnig kraft^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> weiss wer was man gegen verspannungen machn kann? meine schultern und mein nacken sind steinhart^^


Massage ist da gut =)


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das bringt nix^^ und masage auch net^^ das kann ne kollegin eigentlich recht jut aber sie hat zu wehnig kraft^^


dann betrink dich


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das bringt nix^^ und masage auch net^^ das kann ne kollegin eigentlich recht jut aber sie hat zu wehnig kraft^^


dann leg dich hin und sie läuft auf deinem rücken. 
wenn sie zu leicht ist, als dass das was bewirkt pack ihr halt n paar steine aufn rücken oder sowas


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dann betrink dich



Gute Idee!


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann leg dich hin und sie läuft auf deinem rücken.
> wenn sie zu leicht ist, als dass das was bewirkt pack ihr halt n paar steine aufn rücken oder sowas



ok das wär ma n versuch wert^^

und ne trolli besoffn war ich gestern und vorgestern schon^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Is Night falls da? Nein? Nadannn... 

HALLLO Freunde!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und ne trolli besoffn war ich gestern und vorgestern schon^^


dann bistes heute eben wieder...



Benji9 schrieb:


> Is Night falls da? Nein? Nadannn...


doch isser... haha!


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Is Night falls da? Nein? Nadannn...
> 
> HALLLO Freunde!



Loool..


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Is Night falls da? Nein? Nadannn...


Häh?


----------



## Vampless (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Is Night falls da? Nein? Nadannn...
> 
> HALLLO Freunde!


 abäänd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Is Night falls da? Nein? Nadannn...
> 
> HALLLO Freunde!


Leider ja,
aber Abend Benji


----------



## mookuh (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ok das wär ma n versuch wert^^
> 
> und ne trolli besoffn war ich gestern und vorgestern schon^^



dann machts heute doch auch nicht mehr


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Is Night falls da? Nein? Nadannn...
> 
> HALLLO Freunde!


echo​echo​echo​


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Is Night falls da? Nein? Nadannn...
> 
> HALLLO Freunde!


Der ist doch da oder?


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 über was redet ihr denn heute so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> über was redet ihr denn heute so?


buttsecks und borat


----------



## Raheema (3. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> dann machts heute doch auch nicht mehr



naja wird langsam teuer^^ bin atm arbeitslos^^



Edit; hallo benji^^


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> buttsecks und borat


buttsechs bitte sehr


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend Raheema


----------



## mookuh (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> naja wird langsam teuer^^ bin atm arbeitslos^^



ruf n freund an, der soll kommen und was mitbringen


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> naja wird langsam teuer^^ bin atm arbeitslos^^


geh halt zu pennern und schnorr da alk...


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

was soll den buttsecks und borat sein????


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> naja wird langsam teuer^^ bin atm arbeitslos^^
> 
> 
> 
> Edit; hallo benji^^


sterni passt immer^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> buttsechs bitte sehr


i'm so sorry


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> was soll den buttsecks und borat sein????


Du kennst Borat nicht?


----------



## mookuh (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> was soll den buttsecks und borat sein????



du weißt nicht was borat ist?


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

Unchristliche Dinge... soviel steht fest.



> echo
> 
> echo
> 
> echo



qft


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

wenn ich mich besaufe dan mit met! und das kostet^^ und die meisten freunde wohnen ca ne stunde wech von mir und sind ebenfalls pleite oder müssn morgn arbeiten^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wenn ich mich besaufe dan mit met! und das kostet^^ und die meisten freunde wohnen ca ne stunde wech von mir und sind ebenfalls pleite oder müssn morgn arbeiten^^


fang halt bei ner metbrauerei als geschmackstester an.... Oo


----------



## mookuh (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wenn ich mich besaufe dan mit met! und das kostet^^ und die meisten freunde wohnen ca ne stunde wech von mir und sind ebenfalls pleite oder müssn morgn arbeiten^^



geh zu deinen freunden
schnorr alk
geh wieder heim


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Egal, was Night falls geschrieben hat. Ich will es garnicht wissen und bin froh, immernoch die Ignorier-Funktion drinne zu haben... hab selten soviel Destruktives gelesen...


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wenn ich mich besaufe dan mit met! und das kostet^^ und die meisten freunde wohnen ca ne stunde wech von mir und sind ebenfalls pleite oder müssn morgn arbeiten^^


den billigen katlenberg von edeka nehmen und dann 2, 3 tage ohne dekcel stehen lassen. dann soll der geiler schmecken.


----------



## Raheema (3. Mai 2009)

klar mach shcnell ne eigene brauerei auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Unchristliche Dinge... soviel steht fest.
> 
> 
> 
> qft


Genau! Wir machen unsere satanistischen Rituale usw.


----------



## Kronas (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> den billigen katlenberg von edeka nehmen und dann 2, 3 tage ohne dekcel stehen lassen. dann soll der geiler schmecken.


hast du langeweile oder warum testest du sowas?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> den billigen katlenberg von edeka nehmen und dann 2, 3 tage ohne dekcel stehen lassen. dann soll der geiler schmecken.


jaja, und dann machen wir noch bananenschnaps indem wir ne banane klein schneiden und n jahr unterm bett lagern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (in ner flasche)


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> geh zu deinen freunden
> schnorr alk
> geh wieder heim


*klingel* Ich brauch dringend Alk!



Benji9 schrieb:


> Egal, was Night falls geschrieben hat. Ich will es garnicht wissen und bin froh, immernoch die Ignorier-Funktion drinne zu haben... hab selten soviel Destruktives gelesen...



Was istn los mit Night Falls? oO


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jaja, und dann machen wir noch bananenschnaps indem wir ne banane klein schneiden und n jahr unterm bett lagern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol ^^

Dann kann man nen Teppich daraus flechten


----------



## Kronas (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Was istn los mit Night Falls? oO


die haben sich alle damit bei karina eingeschleimt, weil sie ihn net mag


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

MMMh, ich verweigere Jeden Kontakt mit Night Falls, um den Thread, den Usern und den Mods zuliebe. Ansonste würde einer am ende noch sterben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne scherz^^Ich töte keine Menschen.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hast du langeweile oder warum testest du sowas?


hab das nur ma auf last.fm gelesen. getestet hab ichs noch nich


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> Was istn los mit Night Falls? oO


Er ist gestern auf die Existenz der ignorefunktion aufmerksam gemacht worden und muss das nun unbedingt an die Große Glocke hängen.


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Egal, was Night falls geschrieben hat. Ich will es garnicht wissen und bin froh, immernoch die Ignorier-Funktion drinne zu haben... hab selten soviel Destruktives gelesen...


sieht man nur noch den namen wenn man leute ignoriert?^^


----------



## mookuh (3. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> sieht man nur noch den namen wenn man leute ignoriert?^^



Probiers aus


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die haben sich alle damit bei karina eingeschleimt, weil sie ihn net mag



häää?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hab das nur ma auf last.fm gelesen. getestet hab ichs noch nich


wird ma zeit


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Er ist gestern auf die Existenz der ignorefunktion aufmerksam gemacht worden und muss das nun unbedingt an die Große Glocke hängen.


Wenn man ihn zitiert, sieht Benji seinen Post aber trotzdem.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales: Doppelpost! Ganz ganz Phöze!


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die haben sich alle damit bei karina eingeschleimt, weil sie ihn net mag


Es geht nicht um das einschleimen - was er gestern abgeliefert hat,bzw. auch einige sachen davor, ist unter aller sau...


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Probiers aus


nein ignore funktion = kindisch 
aber in wow hab ich mich irgendwann durchgerungen die mal zu nutzen : O


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> *
> die haben sich alle damit bei karina eingeschleimt, weil sie ihn net mag


Exakt so ist es...^^
Mit ihrem Profilbild macht sie die Kerlchen ganz wuschig.



> Es geht nicht um das einschleimen - was er gestern abgeliefert hat,bzw. auch einige sachen davor, ist unter aller sau...


Eigentlich geht es genau darum. Sie hätten mich schon lange vorher ignorieren können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das einschleimen - was er gestern abgeliefert hat,bzw. auch einige sachen davor, ist unter aller sau...



Ja, was denn nun


----------



## mookuh (3. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn man ihn zitiert, sieht Benji seinen Post aber trotzdem.



sollen wir ihn jetzt quoten, damit er es lesen muss?

naja ich bin erst mal off 
bye viel spaß noch


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> den billigen katlenberg von edeka nehmen und dann 2, 3 tage ohne dekcel stehen lassen. dann soll der geiler schmecken.


da verdunstet eh nur der alk so das der geschmack vom aromastoff oder was auch immer da drin ist mehr in vordergrund kommt.


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Exakt so ist es...^^
> Mit ihrem Profilbild macht sie die Kerlchen ganz wuschig.



Was, wen?


----------



## Raheema (3. Mai 2009)

So ich bin dann ma pennen habe morgen Klassenfahrt ^^

ich Spamme euch dann am freitag wieder *hehe*


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das einschleimen - was er gestern abgeliefert hat,bzw. auch einige sachen davor, ist unter aller sau...


Ich finde es eigentlich ganz lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> Ja, was denn nun



Beides.


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

OMG... Sagt mir was gestern los war!

(so dass ich es verstehe..)


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich finde es eigentlich ganz lustig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa... ich meine, man muss ja nicht drauf einsteigen wenn er provoziert...
und bei heutigem durchlesen fand ich es egtl auch amüsant.


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> So ich bin dann ma pennen habe morgen Klassenfahrt ^^
> 
> ich Spamme euch dann am freitag wieder *hehe*


Viel spaß auf der Klassenfahrt =)


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> OMG... Sagt mir was gestern los war!
> 
> (so dass ich es verstehe..)


das will ich jetzt aber auch wissen, und was auch nur per pm ist oO


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Hört auf ihn zu tietiren. ich muss immer meine Augen abwenden, damit seine schöndlichen Worte bei mir keine wirkung erzielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber sonst gehts mir gut... 

ps: Auch wenn ihr ihn Zitiert, lese ich die Beiträge immer noch nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hört auf ihn zu tietiren. ich muss immer meine Augen abwenden, damit seine schöndlichen Worte bei mir keine wirkung erzielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn dus eh nicht liest muss es dich doch nicht stören, wenn wir ihn zitieren...


----------



## Raheema (3. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Viel spaß auf der Klassenfahrt =)





jo danke 

Baba euch Gn8


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> jo danke
> 
> Baba euch Gn8


bb hanfgulasch


----------



## Raheema (3. Mai 2009)

frisst du hanfgulasch?


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

Wie ich mir schon gedacht hatte, dass Benjamin Bluemchen jetzt wo ich auf der ignore-Liste bin noch immer seine Fresse nicht halten kann, sondern das ständig thematisieren muss. :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> frisst du hanfgulasch?


HanFGuLasch
(ja, mir ist langweilig :S)


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wie ich mir schon gedacht hatte, dass Benjamin Bluemchen jetzt wo ich auf der ignore-Liste bin noch immer seine Fresse nicht halten kann, sondern das ständig thematisieren muss. :>


ja was denn?


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

lawl. ich hab schödnlich, statt schändlich geshrieben^^

Wenn ihr ihn zitiert, besteht die Chance, dass ich seine Beträge doch noch lese, und wenn auch unabsichtlich.

und das will ich nicht, sonst wäre das ignore sinnlos.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr ihn zitiert, besteht die Chance, dass ich seine Beträge doch noch lese, und wenn auch unabsichtlich.
> 
> und das will ich nicht, sonst wäre das ignore sinnlos.


und du hoffst auf unser mitgefühl oder wie darf ich das verstehen...?^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

so viele Rechtschreibfehler... ich muss meine Beiträge öfters durchlesen, vor dem abposten...


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

kann man irgendwie schauen von wie vielen leuten man ignoriert wird?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kann man irgendwie schauen von wie vielen leuten man ignoriert wird?


nein, denn bei so vielen wie möglich auf der igno zu sein macht nicht kewler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> kann man irgendwie schauen von wie vielen leuten man ignoriert wird?



Ne, aber es gibt ein Ranking:

#1: Night falls
#2: <enter name here>
#3: <enter name here>

Offensichtlich wird niemand anders hier im Forum ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> lawl. ich hab schödnlich, statt schändlich geshrieben^^
> 
> Wenn ihr ihn zitiert, besteht die Chance, dass ich seine Beträge doch noch lese, und wenn auch unabsichtlich.
> 
> und das will ich nicht, sonst wäre das ignore sinnlos.


Du kannst mir nicht verbieten ihn zu zitieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> lawl. ich hab schödnlich, statt schändlich geshrieben^^
> 
> Wenn ihr ihn zitiert, besteht die Chance, dass ich seine Beträge doch noch lese, und wenn auch unabsichtlich.
> 
> und das will ich nicht, sonst wäre das ignore sinnlos.


Ignorier einfach Skatero auch,und ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ignorier einfach Skatero auch,und ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann suche ich jemanden der mich zitiert. >.<


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

Och Leute so geehrt ich mich ob der vielen Aufmerksamkeit auch fühle, so hört doch auf auf Benjis Mist einzusteigen...^^


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ne, aber es gibt ein Ranking:
> 
> #1: Night falls
> #2: <enter name here>
> ...


ich hab diesen anel69anel auf igno...


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

NICHT schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich mir schon gedacht hatte, dass Benjamin Bluemchen jetzt wo ich auf der ignore-Liste bin noch immer seine Fresse nicht halten kann, sondern das ständig thematisieren muss. :>



lawl.. tja


Abend zusammen


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Ich ignoriere Night falls lieber, als all seine Idiotie, obeflächlichkeit und aroganz an den Kop zu werfen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich ignoriere Night falls lieber, als all seine Idiotie, obeflächlichkeit und agnorranz an den Kop zu werfen.


du ignorierst ihn... aber kannst nicht aufhören über ihn zu reden... >.<


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab diesen anel69anel auf igno...



den deppen hab ich auch auf der igno^^


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

hm ich finde die ignorier funktion nicht, komisch das es sowas in einem forum auch gibt


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich ignoriere Night falls lieber, als all seine Idiotie, obeflächlichkeit und agnorranz an den Kop zu werfen.


man sollte sich schon für eins von beiden entscheiden: ignoranz oder arroganz


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab diesen anel69anel auf igno...


sein video war aber schon hammer... XD


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hm ich finde die ignorier funktion nicht, komisch das es sowas in einem forum auch gibt


Profil der person anschauen und oben ist der Reiter "Profiloptionen" und dort steht Ignorieren.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sein video war aber schon hammer... XD


natürlich^^


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich ignoriere Night falls lieber, als all seine Idiotie, obeflächlichkeit und agnorranz an den Kop zu werfen.


Wie oft willst du es noch sagen?


----------



## Kronas (3. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sein video war aber schon hammer... XD


was fürn video giev pm^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Ok, ich red über was anderes. Haste heute mal geschlafen Manoroth? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, haste gestern geschrieben, dass du seit 2 tagen nicht mehr geschlafen hast.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

unspaßig nur beobachten zu können weil man kein plan hat worum es geht >.<


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> unspaßig nur beobachten zu können weil man kein plan hat worum es geht >.<



Selber schuld


----------



## Lillyan (3. Mai 2009)

Och Leute, müßt ihr schon wieder so rumzicken? Könnt ihr nicht mal normal miteinander reden ohne euch gegenseitig dumm anzumachen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was fürn video giev pm^^


habs net mehr, aber es zeugte vom skill eines arcane mages, gutem musikgeschmack zu pvp und sein thread bewies, wie gut er argumentieren konnte :>


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend Lillyan =)


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Och Leute, müßt ihr schon wieder so rumzicken? Könnt ihr nicht mal normal miteinander reden ohne euch gegenseitig dumm anzumachen?


das geht seit 2 monaten nicht mehr
/vote for close thread


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Och Leute, müßt ihr schon wieder so rumzicken? Könnt ihr nicht mal normal miteinander reden ohne euch gegenseitig dumm anzumachen?



Und warum genau kommst du heute daher und nicht gestern wo das Thema mit Night und Benji aktuell war?


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Lilliuan. Ich hab gearde versucht, dass thema zu wecheln. Also kommst du schon zu spät^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das geht seit 2 monaten nicht mehr
> /vote for close thread


Kein close,eher bannen gewisser personen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> /vote for close thread


/vote für ban und kein unban mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Selber schuld


dummer b-day von nem um-3-ecken kumpel der total langweilig war >.<


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> /vote für ban und kein unban mehr!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann wär ich nicht mehr hier aber dafür flame ich nicht dumm rum aber werd trotzdem gebannt^^


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> dummer b-day von nem um-3-ecken kumpel der total langweilig war >.<



Wie ich schon sagte- selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne.. ist schon gut wenn du ein RL hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> Und warum genau kommst du heute daher und nicht gestern wo das Thema mit Night und Benji aktuell war?


Eig. war das Thema zwischen Karina oder wie se heißt und mir... Benji hatte damit im Grunde rein garnichts zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ok, ich red über was anderes. Haste heute mal geschlafen Manoroth? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, haste gestern geschrieben, dass du seit 2 tagen nicht mehr geschlafen hast.



jup hab 8 stunden gepennt^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

... 8 Stunde.. nunja, soll ja reichen^^Wie war dein Tag?

Tagesschau kommt! auf SF-Info. Verzeiht, meine Unaufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Eig. war das Thema zwischen Karina oder wie se heißt und mir... Benji hatte damit im Grunde rein garnichts zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähm... stimmt, aber immerhin hat er sich *freiwillig* in die Mitte geworfen und Karin aus der Schusslinie gezogen




Benji9 schrieb:


> ... 8 Stunde.. nunja, soll ja reichen



8 Stunden ist eh viel..  zumindest für mich


----------



## Lillyan (3. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Und warum genau kommst du heute daher und nicht gestern wo das Thema mit Night und Benji aktuell war?


Weil ich mal was anderes zu tun hab als im Nachtschwärmer zu lesen? Weil ich mal nicht meinen ganzen Abend vor dem PC verbracht habe? Muss ich mich dafür jetzt entschuldigen? Herje...


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> dann wär ich nicht mehr hier aber dafür flame ich nicht dumm rum aber werd trotzdem gebannt^^


Weil du mit mybrute einen auf die nerven gegangen bist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (3. Mai 2009)

Lillyan ist viel geduldiger als ich.
Ich passe hier nun auch mal auf, reißt euch zusammen und sucht euch ein angenehmes Thea aus, statt einfach an allen und jeden rumzumeckern nur um rumzumeckern.


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Lillyan ist viel geduldiger als ich.
> Ich passe hier nun auch mal auf, reißt euch zusammen und sucht euch ein angenehmes Thea aus, statt einfach an allen und jeden rumzumeckern nur um rumzumeckern.


Abend Ocian.
Und Lillyan ist auch eine Frau... die ist meist geduldiger bei sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil du mit mybrute einen auf die nerven gegangen bist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja und ich habe dafür 3 banns bekommen oder so und mir wurde bis heute noch kein grund dafür gegeben und nu bin ich vorsichtig ... (unter anderem ein permabann)^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ... 8 Stunde.. nunja, soll ja reichen^^Wie war dein Tag?
> 
> Tagesschau kommt! auf SF-Info. Verzeiht, meine Unaufmerksamkeit.



jo is eigentlich zu viel für mich^^ normal penn ich max 6 stunden^^ und mein tag war super und deiner`?


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Weil ich mal was anderes zu tun hab als im Nachtschwärmer zu lesen? Weil ich mal nicht meinen ganzen Abend vor dem PC verbracht habe? Muss ich mich dafür jetzt entschuldigen? Herje...



Ich frage mich aber, warum ist kein anderer Mod gekommen?  Bist du alleine zuständig für den Nachtschwärmer?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Muss ich mich dafür jetzt entschuldigen?


das it ja wohl das mindeste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Ich versuche doch das Thema zu wecheln..


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich versuche doch das Thema zu wecheln..


Ja, warum hast du es dann überhaupt nochmal zur Ansprache gebracht?!


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ja, warum hast du es dann überhaupt nochmal zur Ansprache gebracht?!



Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Ocian (3. Mai 2009)

Birk, Lillyan braucht sich sicher nicht vor dir rechtfertigen. Du willst wissen, warum kein anderer Mod da war? Ich war auf einer Geburtstagsfeier, aber eine Meldung habe ich in meinem Postkasten nicht zum Nachtschwärmer gefunden.
Und nun letzte Chance auf einen Themenwechsel.


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Schmetterlinge!


----------



## Lillyan (3. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja und ich habe dafür 3 banns bekommen oder so und mir wurde bis heute noch kein grund dafür gegeben und nu bin ich vorsichtig ... (unter anderem ein permabann)^^


Nein, du hast nur einen Ban für die Umgehung des Filters bekommen. Diesen Ban haben wir dir mehrfach begründet. Es tut mir leid, wenn du die Begründung nicht einsehen kannst, aber sie ist da und sie ist "rechtens".




Birk schrieb:


> Ich frage mich aber, warum ist kein anderer Mod gekommen?  Bist du alleine zuständig für den Nachtschwärmer?


Es war Samstag Abend. Ja, da haben die Mods auch mal was anderes zu tun. Manchmal frage ich mich, was ihr für eine Vorstellung von dem habt, was wir hier tun....


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

so jetzt weis ich worum es ging und muss nightfall recht geben.
immer wieder lustig beobachten zu können wie manche frauen ihr dekollte mit allen erdenklichen mitteln pushen,dabei den ausschnitt so groß wie möglich wählen und sich dann beschweren das man hinguckt.

nachtrag: nur ein beispiel und nicht auf karina oder wie sie nochmal heißt bezog


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Mein tag war mittelmässig. Weil ich so spät schlafen ging. Blieb mir nach dem Aufstehen nur noch die Kleider anziehen und das rennen auf den Bus. Denn heute ging ich mal wieder in die Kirche^^Der leere Magen stimmte mich demotiviert. Da ich aber in einem Kiosk in der Kirche helfe (der von meinen Geschwistern geführt wird^^), konnte ich meinen Magen mit leckeren Sandwich-Toasts füllen (wirklich lecker *.*). Ich blieb länger als Beabsichtigt.  

Warte, ich schreibe später weiter, damit ihr den text nicht einfach ignoriert, weil er zulange geht^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Und nun letzte Chance auf einen Themenwechsel.






sTereoType schrieb:


> so jetzt weis ich worum es ging und muss nightfall recht geben.[...]


omg... -_-


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mein tag war mittelmässig. Weil ich so spät schlafen ging. Blieb mir nach dem Aufstehen nur noch die Kleider anziehen und das rennen auf den Bus. Denn heute ging ich mal wieder in die Kirche^^Der leere Magen stimmte mich demotiviert. Da ich aber in einem Kiosk in der Kirche helfe (der von meinen Geschwistern geführt wird^^), konnte ich meinen Magen mit leckeren Sandwich-Toasts füllen (wirklich lecker *.*). Ich blieb länger als Beabsichtigt.
> 
> Warte, ich schreibe später weiter, damit ihr den text nicht einfach ignoriert, weil er zulange geht^^


kriegt man den leib Christie denn nicht mehr umsonst?^^


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> -text-



Stereo.. Ruhe!  Wir dürfen hier nicht über andere User unsere Meinung sagen, sobald sie negativ ist...

Hier gibt es nur positive Meinungen oder gar keine.  Nichtmal ansatzweise Negativität oder Kritik ist erlaubt!


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> omg... -_-


Wer lesen kann,ist glatt im Vorteil würde ich da mal sagen...
Nicht auf dich bezogen Brille^^


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein, du hast nur einen Ban für die Umgehung des Filters bekommen. Diesen Ban haben wir dir mehrfach begründet. Es tut mir leid, wenn du die Begründung nicht einsehen kannst, aber sie ist da und sie ist "rechtens".


Das war der einzige Bann, den ich für berechtigt finde.
Kannst dir ja meine Bannhistory angucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wir dürfen hier nicht über andere User unsere Meinung sagen, sobald sie negativ ist...



Fällt mir auch grad auf, dass meinungen hier unterdrückt werden


----------



## Ocian (3. Mai 2009)

Ich kenne deine Banhistory auch, Auskünfte dazu kannst du gerne per PN anfragen.
Aber dich als unschuldig hier hinzustellen wird dir nicht gelingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> kriegt man den leib Christie denn nicht mehr umsonst?^^


Den leib Christie? Deine Vorstellungen von einer Kirche kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...

Ich habs natürlich umsonst bekommen, da ich ja freiwillig mitarbeite^^


----------



## Lillyan (3. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Das war der einzige Bann, den ich für berechtigt finde.
> Kannst dir ja meine Bannhistory angucken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Habe ich, genau eine Verwarnung wegen MyBrute. Soll ich dir den Rest aufzählen oder glaubst du es mir?
Normalerweise mache ich sowas nicht öffentlich, aber da du uns immer wieder Dinge unterstellst die schlicht und einfach nicht wahr sind und damit selbst an die Öffentlichkeit gehst hätte ich kein Problem damit.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Normalerweise mache ich sowas nicht öffentlich, aber da du uns immer wieder Dinge unterstellst die schlicht und einfach nicht wahr sind und damit selbst an die Öffentlichkeit gehst hätte ich kein Problem damit.


gieve history *g*


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Den leib Christie? Deine Vorstellungen von einer Kirche kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...
> 
> Ich habs natürlich umsonst bekommen, da ich ja freiwillig mitarbeite^^


na der keks den man bei der Kommunion bekomtm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> und damit selbst an die Öffentlichkeit gehst hätte ich kein Problem damit.


Bring it on!


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Habe ich, genau eine Verwarnung wegen MyBrute. Soll ich dir den Rest aufzählen oder glaubst du es mir?
> Normalerweise mache ich sowas nicht öffentlich, aber da du uns immer wieder Dinge unterstellst die schlicht und einfach nicht wahr sind und damit selbst an die Öffentlichkeit gehst hätte ich kein Problem damit.


Hab Ocian schonmal eine PM geschickt. Danach werd ich meine Meinung kund geben aber ich gehe nicht mit den Gründen an die Öffentlichkeit. ^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Habe ich, genau eine Verwarnung wegen MyBrute. Soll ich dir den Rest aufzählen oder glaubst du es mir?
> Normalerweise mache ich sowas nicht öffentlich, aber da du uns immer wieder Dinge unterstellst die schlicht und einfach nicht wahr sind und damit selbst an die Öffentlichkeit gehst hätte ich kein Problem damit.


Am besten die eigene Bannhistory eines Users für den user freizugänglich machen zum ansehen *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

lasst uns hier drüber reden^^ http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseact...logID=486789842


----------



## Ocian (3. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Am besten die eigene Bannhistory eines Users für den user freizugänglich machen zum ansehen *g*



Ihr bekommt die Gründe doch als PN zugesandt. Man müsste sie halt nur mal abspeicher *g*


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> lasst uns hier drüber reden^^ http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseact...logID=486789842


Was war denn da auf dem Cover?

Irgendson antideutscher Quark? Oder iwas rechtes zum provozieren?


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ihr bekommt die Gründe doch als PN zugesandt. Man müsste sie halt nur mal abspeicher *g*


Irgendwann muss man den Postkasten ja auch mal leeren. *hust*


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Nein, wir bleiben hier, Riessentrolli^^


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> lasst uns hier drüber reden^^ http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseact...logID=486789842


halt ich für vollkommen angebracht.
kann mir denken das es sogar auf sowas hinaus laufen sollte um son die musik bekannter zu machen

@Night, ich denke das es das cover links daneben ist^^
edit2: ok doch geirrt und damit noch berechtigter


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ihr bekommt die Gründe doch als PN zugesandt. Man müsste sie halt nur mal abspeicher *g*


Eine Begründung hab ich damals bekommen,wegen der Maladin sache da...
Für das 2/5 hab ich keine bekommen !


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Was war denn da auf dem Cover?


images.google.com^^

sie standen halt da und pissten auf eine deutschland fahne^^


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> halt ich für vollkommen angebracht.
> kann mir denken das es sogar auf sowas hinaus laufen sollte um son die musik bekannter zu machen
> 
> @Night, ich denke das es das cover links daneben ist^^


popularität dürfte alarmsignal recht egal sein

udn das profilbil is von revolutionäre sterben nie und nich von fahneneid


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> lasst uns hier drüber reden^^ http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseact...logID=486789842



Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, was da mal war..  Aber da es gelöscht wurde, war es sicher nichts, was hier gesehen werden sollte... da hast du gerade wieder einen Bann riskiert.. die Löschung war also dein Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hab Ocian schonmal eine PM geschickt. Danach werd ich meine Meinung kund geben aber ich gehe nicht mit den Gründen an die Öffentlichkeit. ^^


Und? Gibst du nun zu, dass es nur ein Ban war wegen MyBrute und der vollkommen zurecht oder bleibst du weiterhin bei deiner Version?


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und? Gibst du nun zu, dass es nur ein Ban war wegen MyBrute und der vollkommen zurecht oder bleibst du weiterhin bei deiner Version?


Hab leider keine bekommen bis jetzt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Mai 2009)

Nacht


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nacht


Nacht selor,schlaf gut


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nacht



N8 Selor


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Was? Selor war da? Oder komt er jezz?


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> Nacht



Nacht


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was? Selor war da? Oder komt er jezz?


Er war da...


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was? Selor war da? Oder komt er jezz?


Selor war da und ist jetzt von uns gegangen.   

In sein Bett.


----------



## Spectrales (3. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nacht



Nacht

ich geh auch mal ins Bett

Gute nacht Spec


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und? Gibst du nun zu, dass es nur ein Ban war wegen MyBrute und der vollkommen zurecht oder bleibst du weiterhin bei deiner Version?


Könntest du das tun? Ich würde die Banns von einer Skala von 0 bis 5 bewerten. 0 steht für ungerecht und 5 für gerecht. Die Begründung meiner Skala kann ich dir dann per PM schicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Könntest du das tun? Ich würde die Banns von einer Skala von 1 bis 5 bewerten. 0 steht für ungerecht und 5 für gerecht. Die Begründung meiner Skala kann ich dir dann per PM schicken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß doch jetzt schon was daraus kommt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Könntest du das tun? Ich würde die Banns von einer Skala von 0 bis 5 bewerten. 0 steht für ungerecht und 5 für gerecht. Die Begründung meiner Skala kann ich dir dann per PM schicken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du kannst auch gleich +1 auf deine history tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

mehr beef! mehr beef!


----------



## Lillyan (3. Mai 2009)

Habs schon geschickt. Die Bewertung kannst du dir gerne sparen, ich will nur, dass du aufhörst weiterhin Lügen zu erzählen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mehr beef! mehr beef!


mhm beef  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> mehr beef! mehr beef!



Can I become a beefsteak, please?


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mehr beef! mehr beef!


jo ich bin auch für mehr beef!


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Habs schon geschickt. Die Bewertung kannst du dir gerne sparen, ich will nur, dass du aufhörst weiterhin Lügen zu erzählen.


ZAM war der einzige der mir keine Verwarnung gegeben hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und den rest der Banns sind von dir. Und der letzte ist von der gesamten Modcrew. -.-


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

So nacht Brille,Mano,Benji,Lilly,Kronas, Tabuno,Trolli
Schlaft gut =D


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

Gute Nacht, Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So nacht Brille,Mano,Benji,Lilly,Kronas, Tabuno,Trolli
> Schlaft gut =D


Du hast mich vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: oh fixd doch nicht gn8 dir^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Du hast mich vergessen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du stehst doch drinne!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Du hast mich vergessen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber lesen kannste oder?


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Nacht Razyl


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So nacht Brille,Mano,Benji,Lilly,Kronas, Tabuno,Trolli



Und was ist mir mir? oO


----------



## Lillyan (3. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ZAM war der einzige der mir keine Verwarnung gegeben hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich habe nie bestritten, dass 3 von mir sind. Dennoch sind sie nicht unbegründet wegen MyBrute und nur darum ging es hier doch, oder?


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So nacht Brille,Mano,Benji,Lilly,Kronas, Tabuno,Trolli
> Schlaft gut =D



gn8 razyl


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Und was ist mir mir? oO


Meinen Namen schreibt er auch nie auf.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich habe nie bestritten, dass 3 von mir sind. Dennoch sind sie nicht unbegründet wegen MyBrute und nur darum ging es hier doch, oder?



Ooohja.. ich kann mich nur zugut daran errinnertn, wie hier alle mit Mybrute rumgespamt haben. Bis die Mods kamen... da machte nur noch Tabuno weiter^^


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich habe nie bestritten, dass 3 von mir sind. Dennoch sind sie nicht unbegründet wegen MyBrute und nur darum ging es hier doch, oder?


Hab dir ne PM geschrieben, bitte gib mal auch deinen Senf dazu, ich will nämlich danach schlafen.^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Vllt wünscht dir razyl ne schlechte nacht Skatero^^


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ooohja.. ich kann mich nur zugut daran errinnertn, wie hier alle mit Mybrute rumgespamt haben. Bis die Mods kamen... da machte nur noch Tabuno weiter^^


Ich hab den Link NIE gespammt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich hab den Link NIE gespammt.


jo. du hast nur die sperre umgangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich hab den Link NIE gespammt.


trotzdem hast du mit allen mitteln versucht ihn unter jeden deiner posts zu packen.


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Meinen Namen schreibt er auch nie auf.


Tja... da merkt man, wen er mag und wen nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> trotzdem hast du mit allen mitteln versucht ihn unter jeden deiner posts zu packen.


In der Signatur und laut Netiquette regelkonform.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Wie Tabuno hier um jede Klitzekleine Ungereimtheit kämpft, um seine Meinung durchzusetzen. nunja, ich kanns dir nicht verübeln.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Can I become a beefsteak, please?


i hope not sir

edit: wie mal keiner bei uns gelacht hat als der lehrer den erzähltr und ja, jeder hatte ihn verstanden^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> In der Signatur und laut Netiquette regelkonform.


row row fight the power!


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> In der Signatur und laut Netiquette regelkonform.


link war im filter -> keine leute die gegen dich kämpfen. darauf hast du ihn mit ner tinyurl ohne preview versteckt. darum hab ich dich reportet. du hast wissentlich einen link in die sig gepackt, den es auf buffed nich mehr geben sollte.


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> link war im filter -> keine leute die gegen dich kämpfen. darauf hast du ihn mit ner tinyurl ohne preview versteckt. darum hab ich dich reportet. du hast wissentlich einen link in die sig gepackt, den es auf buffed nich mehr geben sollte.


Jetzt weiß er, wen er hassen muss oO

CATFIGHT INCOMING!


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß er, wen er hassen muss oO
> 
> CATFIGHT INCOMING!


XD
naja ich würd nich drauf einsteigen. hab da noch so n trauma^^


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Tja... da merkt man, wen er mag und wen nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mir doch egal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mir doch egal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo..  wer braucht schon einen Animehasser


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

http://www.japanimanga-night.ch/


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

:O Es gibt ne Versammlung nur für Japanfasns? Und ich wusste nichts davon?! WAAARGH ( . )  ,.,  ( * )


----------



## Anduris (3. Mai 2009)

huhu ;D
ui die signatur is echt hammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss ich jetzt mal sagen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also die von dir Manoroth.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> :O Es gibt ne Versammlung nur für Japanfasns? Und ich wusste nichts davon?! WAAARGH ( . )  ,.,  ( * )



sind noch tickets zu haben^^ aber nur noch massenschlag soviel ich weiss^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> huhu ;D
> ui die signatur is echt hammer!
> 
> 
> ...



danke^^ hat ne kollegin für mich gemacht


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

Versammlungen für Japanfans haben die beste Werbung:


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Versammlungen für Japanfans haben die beste Werbung:


für sone werbung gehört der macher doch bestraft, das wirkt ja so als ob jeder der japan/manga etc mag einen an der klatsche hat


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> für sone werbung gehört der macher doch bestraft, das wirkt ja so als ob jeder der japan/manga etc mag einen an der klatsche hat


Ach, und das ist nicht so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ach, und das ist nicht so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich würde es zummindest von mir nicht behaupten, aber das ist ja subjektiv^^


----------



## Anduris (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> danke^^ hat ne kollegin für mich gemacht


da hat sie aber gute arbeit geleistet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> da hat sie aber gute arbeit geleistet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo finde ich auch^^


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

BEEF XXL: Halo Wars - Directors Cut / 30 Minuten Emotion und schlimme Wörter


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Manoroth, wo wohnst du eigentlich? Also, dass du in Kanton Zürich wohnst, weiss ich, aber wo?


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Manoroth, wo wohnst du eigentlich? Also, dass du in Kanton Zürich wohnst, weiss ich, aber wo?



grüningen^^ is son kleines kaff inner nähe von wetzikon


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Manoroth, wo wohnst du eigentlich? Also, dass du in Kanton Zürich wohnst, weiss ich, aber wo?






Manoroth schrieb:


> grüningen^^ is son kleines kaff inner nähe von wetzikon




Außerdem steht das neben seinen Posts bei "Wohnort"....  Lern lesen, Benji


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

mal was anderes: sarah silverman ist sowas von nicht lustig -.-


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> mal was anderes: sarah silverman ist sowas von nicht lustig -.-


Wer ist das?


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> mal was anderes: sarah silverman ist sowas von nicht lustig -.-






Skatero schrieb:


> Wer ist das?



Selbe Frage auch von mir


----------



## Lillyan (3. Mai 2009)

Ich mag sarah... aber mehr als 30 Minuten muss ich mir von der Art Humor auch nicht antun :>


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

eine amerikanische (comedy) autoren und vermeindliche comedian. das einzig witzige was sie je gemacht hat war das "I'm fucking Matt damon" Lied das sie ihrem freund (Jimmy Kimmel) zum geburtstag gesungen hat . wie ich da jetzt drauf komme? sie hat eine eigene sendung die grad auf comedy central ausgestrahlt wurde.

edit: ich noez lillyan, heißt das du magst ihre sendung?


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Gucks dir nicht an, wenns dir nicht gefällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

ich hab nur die letzten 2 min gesehen weil ich darauf gewartet hab das Frasier anfängt^^


----------



## Lillyan (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> edit: ich noez lillyan, heißt das du magst ihre sendung?


Joa, aber es ist schon sehr anderer Humor. Einmal die Woche ist es ganz lustig, aber so eine Sarah Silverman Nacht würd ich nicht durchhalten.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Joa, aber es ist schon sehr anderer Humor. Einmal die Woche ist es ganz lustig, aber so eine Sarah Silverman Nacht würd ich nicht durchhalten.


ok , akzeptiert und es sei dir verziehn^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Liegt Wetzikon zwischen Baden und Zürich, Manoroth?


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Liegt Wetzikon zwischen Baden und Zürich, Manoroth?



weisste wo uster is?^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Uster. Dort wohnt ein Freund von mir^^Aber war selbst noch nie dort.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Uster. Dort wohnt ein Freund von mir^^Aber war selbst noch nie dort.



von da aus giebts n bus (fahrt ca 25 min) dann biste bei mir^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Andere Frage: Hast du ein GA? Ich will dich nicht verhören aber es interresiert mich halt^^


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Hast du ein GA? Ich will dich nicht verhören aber es interresiert mich halt^^



Was ist ein GA?


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Hast du ein GA? Ich will dich nicht verhören aber es interresiert mich halt^^



ne hab kein ga aber kann im kanton zürich und n bisserl drumrum rumdüsn^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Was ist ein GA?



ein general abonement^^ damit kann man inner ganzen schweiz mit den öv rumfahrn


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Sollen wir unsere Sprache auf Schweizerdeutsch umstimmen?


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sollen wir unsere Sprache auf Schweizerdeutsch umstimmen?


also letztens hat mir eine doku von NZZ Format noch glaubhaft versichert das das schriftdeutsch auch ind er schweiz hochdeutsch ist^^


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sollen wir unsere Sprache auf Schweizerdeutsch umstimmen?


Tu das und ich ignorier dich oO


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> also letztens hat mir eine doku von NZZ Format noch glaubhaft versichert das das schriftdeutsch auch ind er schweiz hochdeutsch ist^^


Also ich kann gut Schweizerdeutsch schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich kann gut Schweizerdeutsch schreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich auch


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Anderes Thema: Findet ihr die Videos von Dimmu Borgir auch gut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschauen auf eigene Gefahr!


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Anschauen auf eigene Gefahr!



Schreib doch gleich "Benji, nicht gucken"  Denn genau das hast du gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

ach schreibt doch bitte weiter hochdeutsch^^ beim geschriebener schweizerdeutsch fehlt im gegensatz zum gesprochenen schweizerdeutsch das beruhigende(positiv gemeint) und es bleibt nur die unverständlichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ach schreibt doch bitte weiter hochdeutsch^^ beim geschriebener schweizerdeutsch fehlt im gegensatz zum gesprochenen schweizerdeutsch das beruhigende(positiv gemeint) und es bleibt nur die unverständlichkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir haben ja bis jetzt nur hochdeutsch geschrieben.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ach schreibt doch bitte weiter hochdeutsch^^ beim geschriebener schweizerdeutsch fehlt im gegensatz zum gesprochenen schweizerdeutsch das beruhigende(positiv gemeint) und es bleibt nur die unverständlichkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



n schweizer steigt da schon durch^^


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ach schreibt doch bitte weiter hochdeutsch^^ beim geschriebener schweizerdeutsch fehlt im gegensatz zum gesprochenen schweizerdeutsch das beruhigende(positiv gemeint) und es bleibt nur die unverständlichkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Skatero schrieb:


> Wir haben ja bis jetzt nur hochdeutsch geschrieben.



Genau.. wo hat hier bitte einer im Dialekt geschrieben? oO


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wir haben ja bis jetzt nur hochdeutsch geschrieben.


hab ich was anderes gesagt?


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2009)

Ig go jetz go schlofe.
Gn8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> hab ich was anderes gesagt?





> ach schreibt doch bitte *weiter* hochdeutsch^^ beim geschriebener schweizerdeutsch fehlt im gegensatz zum gesprochenen schweizerdeutsch das beruhigende(positiv gemeint) und es bleibt nur die unverständlichkeit



Fail @ lesen.. ich hab "wieder" gelesen :/


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

Netter Patzer im Filmthread, Stereo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

ja das hab ich mir gedacht^^


----------



## Birk (3. Mai 2009)

Guat Nocht Skat


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Netter Patzer im Filmthread, Stereo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


grad gesehen, das war aber keine abischt^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Ihr seid komisch.. postet Videos die ich nicht schauen will... und schreibt so umständlich "Gucken auf eigene Gefahr!" Obwohl eh alle wissen, dass ich hier momentan der Einzige bin, der sich das freiwillig "nicht" antut.

Lached nur! jezz schriib ich Schwiizerdüüütsch!


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr seid komisch.. postet Videos die ich nicht schauen will... und schreibt so umständlich "Gucken auf eigene Gefahr!" Obwohl eh alle wissen, dass ich hier momentan der Einzige bin, der sich das freiwillig "nicht" antut.
> 
> Lached nur! jezz schriib ich Schwiizerdüüütsch!



Selber schuld, was bist du auch so empfindlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

scho guet. ha  echlii übertribe.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

benji werum hesch das eich wele wüsse?^^ also weg ga etc?


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Man.. i bin froa dass i in benji nit persönlich kenn

Edit:  iatz isch es östareichisch.. pah..


----------



## sTereoType (4. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Mann... ich bin froh, dass ich Benji nicht persönlich kenne...


auf was man dann alles aufpassen müsste nicht zu sagen^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

bi grad ernsthaft am überlegge, ob mir üüs ned chöned träffe. ich wüssti sogar e guete Ziitpunkt: In Zürich Hardbrücke um 18 Uhr. Essen und Drinke wirds gratis geh^^Ich treff mich det immer mit mine kollege mit de Chile. Mir teilet üüs uf i'd Jaahrgäng und gönd go häääänge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> auf was man dann alles aufpassen müsste nicht zu sagen^^


Naja.,..

1.  Würden wir beide kein Wort verstehen... Österreichischer Dialekt prallt auf Schweizerdialekt..

2.  Ich glaub ich würde ihm eine reinhauen >.<


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Naja.,..
> 
> 1.  Würden wir beide kein Wort verstehen... Österreichischer Dialekt prallt auf Schweizerdialekt..
> 
> 2.  Ich glaub ich würde ihm eine reinhauen >.<



ich versteh tirolerwuselgelaber^^


----------



## sTereoType (4. Mai 2009)

na nu gehts aber los xD
schade das ich in der schule immer meine berliner schnauze verboten bekommen hab so das ich davon kaum noch was kann.
eigentlich ne frechheit eine mundart so zu unterdrücken >.<


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> bi grad ernsthaft am überlegge, ob mir üüs ned chöned träffe. ich wüssti sogar e guete Ziitpunkt: In Zürich Hardbrücke um 18 Uhr. Essen und Drinke wirds gratis geh^^Ich treff mich det immer mit mine kollege mit de Chile. Mir teilet üüs uf i'd Jaahrgäng und gönd go häääänge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also wan haste den des vor?^^ wil am weekend bini meischtens verplant^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Du würdest mich nicht treffen Birk. ich bin zu geschickt. Aber schwer wirds, dir eine reinzuhauen. Da ich geschworen habe, sowas nie wieder zu tun.


----------



## Night falls (4. Mai 2009)

> Du würdest mich nicht treffen Birk. ich bin zu geschickt.


Wie ich ihn liebe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gut, dass es den "erfülle die Aufgabe Thread" gibt, so konnte ich der Liebe Ausdruck verleihen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth: Immer am Ziischtig (dienastag) um 18 Uhr, dänn bin ich öbe am Bahnhof Hardbrugg aachoo. Laufe müsstet mehr ned wiit, isch ganz i de nööchi^^ Freud und Fun garantiert^^ (Essen auch!) . Es dauert solange, wie man selber Zeit hat. Ich bleib regelmässig bis 9 Uhr, bevor i heigahn, wägde Schuel.


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich versteh tirolerwuselgelaber^^


hehe... du bist auch ne Ausnahme.  Dich mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benji9 schrieb:


> Du würdest mich nicht treffen Birk. ich bin zu geschickt. Aber schwer wirds, dir eine reinzuhauen. Da ich geschworen habe, sowas nie wieder zu tun.


Ich bin ausgebildet in TaekWonDo... ich glaub kaum, dass du mir ausweichen könntest...
ist aber auch egal.. wir treffen uns eh nie..


----------



## sTereoType (4. Mai 2009)

naja ob geschick nun son dickes gegnargument ist wie du es gern hättest bezweifel ich.

@ Birk, du glaubst nicht wie viele kampfsportler (meistens mit migrationshintergund) große töne spucken und dann wie nen sack umfallen weil die einstudierten übungen nicht dem entsprachen was der gegner austeilte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakora (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Manoroth: Immer am Ziischtig (dienastag) um 18 Uhr, dänn bin ich öbe am Bahnhof Hardbrugg aachoo. Laufe müsstet mehr ned wiit, isch ganz i de nööchi^^ Freud und Fun garantiert^^ (Essen auch!) . Es dauert solange, wie man selber Zeit hat. Ich bleib regelmässig bis 9 Uhr, bevor i heigahn, wägde Schuel.



Ich weiß ja nich was ihr alle gegen Dialekt habt.
Ich habs gelesen und auch alles verstanden!


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Ich wünsche mir trotzdem eine mehr oder wenige gute beziehung mit dir.... und ich hoffe du bist keine der Menschen, die das falsch verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum willst du mir den eine in die Fresse hauen? Weil ich an Gott glaube? oder weil ich einfach nur scheisse laber? (in deinen Augen)


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Drakora schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nich was ihr alle gegen Dialekt habt.
> Ich habs gelesen und auch alles verstanden!


Ich habs auch verstanden... aber es nervt, wenn man die Beiträge entziffern muss..


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Ich sehe mir "Der Legendäre Harvey Milk": Er setzte sich für die Homosexualität ein, dass sie nicht mehr diskriminiert und unterdrückt wird.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

...scheisse.. is englisch mit deutsch untertitel... muss mir wohl was anderes suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Postet mal! ich will kein drippelpost machen, aber auch kein Edit, das kein schwein liest.


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir trotzdem eine mehr oder wenige gute beziehung mit dir.... und ich hoffe du bist keine der Menschen, die das falsch verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hast den Beitrag ein bisschen falsch verstanden..  es heißt nicht, dass ich dir unbedingt eine reinhauen will..  es soll heißen, dass es wahrscheinlich darauf hinauslaufen würde, dass ich dir eine reinhauen, falls wir uns treffen sollten... Das ist schon ein Unterschied..


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Manoroth: Immer am Ziischtig (dienastag) um 18 Uhr, dänn bin ich öbe am Bahnhof Hardbrugg aachoo. Laufe müsstet mehr ned wiit, isch ganz i de nööchi^^ Freud und Fun garantiert^^ (Essen auch!) . Es dauert solange, wie man selber Zeit hat. Ich bleib regelmässig bis 9 Uhr, bevor i heigahn, wägde Schuel.



ok... ich wär debi^^ aber wär defür das mer eus vorher am gtp oder so treffed da ich kp han vo de hardbrugg^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

gtp? Was heist g? Ich dänk tp heisst Treffpunkt

Edit: ich nehme an, du meinst den Treffpunkt vom Hauptbahnhof?


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Gruppentreffpunkt, würd ich mal raten


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Gruppentreffpunkt, würd ich mal raten



bingo^^ der kandidat hat 100 punkte und n keks gewonnen *birk n keks geb*


----------



## Crackmack (4. Mai 2009)

ou man 7h naxx gewiped und dann netma kel down und wegen wem bin ich da drin? MANO!


----------



## Drakora (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bingo^^ der kandidat hat 100 punkte und n keks gewonnen *birk n keks geb*



Ach nen Keks könnt ich jetzt auch vertragen!

Jam Jam


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

*Birk mit nen ganzen Sack Keksen bewerf*

Viel Spass beim Knabbern^^ Aber lass mir eins übrig!

Manoroth: Voll coool! Ich freu mich jezz scho^^ Def ich noch wüsse, wie alt du bisch? Ich bin 16 und 2 Kollege au. Dezue chömet no 2 älteri, zwüsche 20 und 28 (ka wie alt si sind Oo).


----------



## sTereoType (4. Mai 2009)

so ich bin mal weg. gute nacht noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Nacht stereo. Hallo Crack


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Mano ist 20.

wb Crack


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Birk mit nen ganzen Sack Keksen bewerf*
> 
> Viel Spass beim Knabbern^^ Aber lass mir eins übrig!
> 
> Manoroth: Voll coool! Ich freu mich jezz scho^^ Def ich noch wüsse, wie alt du bisch? Ich bin 16 und 2 Kollege au. Dezue chömet no 2 älteri, zwüsche 20 und 28 (ka wie alt si sind Oo).



ich bin 20i^^





@ crackhead: selber schuld went mitchunsch^^ het di niemert z wunge und ich han die leutz ja au net kennt^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> so ich bin mal weg. gute nacht noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gn8 schlaf jut


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Mano du brauchst zu lang zum antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ich hab schon wieder für dich geantwortet xD


----------



## Crackmack (4. Mai 2009)

naja du bisch schuld o.O


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Mano du brauchst zu lang zum antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zwingt dich ja niemand für mich zu antworten^^ und cih schreib halt noch im msn etc und wusle net nur hier rum^^




@crackhead: ne du bist selber für dich verantwortlich und ich hab den raid ja net geleitet also selber schuld^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Also ich gang spähtestens um 1 go schlofe... aber dänn isch au wirklich ziit zum penne!

Manoroth: 20i. Dänn passiesch du voll ine^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Manoroth: 20i. Dänn passiesch du voll ine^^



findi guet^^

hesch eich msn oder so?


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Msn, jo. Aber bin ned aktiv. Du erreichsch mi besser, wenndu mir ne Pm schriibsch^^oder ich gib der mini Handynummere^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Msn, jo. Aber bin ned aktiv. Du erreichsch mi besser, wenndu mir ne Pm schriibsch^^oder ich gib der mini Handynummere^^



chasch mer ja ma dini handy nr geh den findi di sicher am zischtig^^ und wen wemmer eus jetzt wo treffe am zischtig?


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Um 18 Uhr in Züri Hb am treeffpunkt. Das wär cool. Gib mir au dini Handynummere^^. 

Ps: A Was erchänn ich dich?


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Um 18 Uhr in Züri Hb am treeffpunkt. Das wär cool. Gib mir au dini Handynummere^^.
> 
> Ps: A Was erchänn ich dich?



bin ca 1.90 gross, wird e lederjacke trege (schwarz) , bin blond (haare gönd ca bis unter t ohre) und recht breit baut^^

und cih wür vorschlah das mer eus ebe am gtp treffed, da det i de regel wehniger lüüt sind^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

"weniger lüüt"? Am HAuptbahnhof? Simmer üs sicher, das mir de gliich meined? Git es 2 Träffpünkt?


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> "weniger lüüt"? Am HAuptbahnhof? Simmer üs sicher, das mir de gliich meined? Git es 2 Träffpünkt?



am hb züri jo denke scho^^ de gtp isch grad hinter em tp. bi sonre glassüüle^^ det chamer au bi dem ding male etc^^  grad bim kiosk.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Glaassüüle. Meinsch du scho no ufem Erdgeschoss? Also de halbi Würfel ganz obe a de Däck mit de tuuusigi vo lampe, wo schöni liechter macht?^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Glaassüüle. Meinsch du scho no ufem Erdgeschoss? Also de halbi Würfel ganz obe a de Däck mit de tuuusigi vo lampe, wo schöni liechter macht?^^



i die richtig und den no chli wiiter^^ det hets den so e glassüüle (ca 4 meter höch und ca 2 meter dick) uf de höchi vom kiosk. het no so e roti huube uf de süüle wo gruppentreffpunkt staht^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Boah, mir hend ali anderi verschücht^^Will no säge: Wir dünt ned "nume" umehänge. Mir redet auch über Gott und üsere Glaube (da es sich no im Chreise vo de Chile bewegt (lawl...)) und mir werdet det au bätte^^ Nur um dich vorzwarne. ich will dich ned irgendwo hi iilade, wo du nochher nach 5 Minute dänksch, ich versuechi dich zu exekutieren. (ich mein bekehre)


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Boah, mir hend ali anderi verschücht^^Will no säge: Wir dünt ned "nume" umehänge. Mir redet auch über Gott und üsere Glaube (da es sich no im Chreise vo de Chile bewegt (lawl...)) und mir werdet det au bätte^^ Nur um dich vorzwarne. ich will dich ned irgendwo hi iilade, wo du nochher nach 5 Minute dänksch, ich versuechi dich zu exekutieren. (ich mein bekehre)



nene kei anscht^^ und ich diskutiere au gern über gott und religione^^ nur wirdi wohl chli andri ahsichte ha wie di meischte det aber was solls^^ das macht das ganzi ender spannender^^ nur bette wedet ehr wohl ohni mich törfe da ich das scho sit langem ufgeh han^^


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Könnt ihr bitte aufhören im Dialekt zu reden... das nervt


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte aufhören im Dialekt zu reden... das nervt



ok kann ich machn^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

joa oke. Je länger ich mnit dir unterhalte, umso meh freu ich mi uf de Ziischtig^^Döfür bliib ich sogar noch bis 1.30^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

k, ich hör auch auf... habs zuspät gelesen^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Hab dein Bild aufs Handy geuploadet, damit ich dich auch ganz sicher nicht verwechsel und mir kein Blaues Auge einhandle^^Is es für dich k, wenn wir uns zur begrüssung uMarmen? Mir gefällt das so, und es is schon fast Mode, bei uns in der Kirche, unser gegenüber zu Umarmen^^ 
Und nein, ich bin nicht gay xD


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> joa oke. Je länger ich mnit dir unterhalte, umso meh freu ich mi uf de Ziischtig^^Döfür bliib ich sogar noch bis 1.30^^



freu mich auch schon^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hab dein Bild aufs Handy geuploadet, damit ich dich auch ganz sicher nicht verwechsel und mir kein Blaues Auge einhandle^^Is es für dich k, wenn wir uns zur begrüssung uMarmen? Mir gefällt das so, und es is schon fast Mode, bei uns in der Kirche, unser gegenüber zu Umarmen^^
> Und nein, ich bin nicht gay xD



nene stört mich net bins gewohnt^^ bin in nem mangaforum und jeden freitag is n treffen in unsrem eignen cafe und da umarmn wa uns auch immer zur begrüssung^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

:O Also das hätt ich mir jezz nich gedacht! Am liebsten würd ich auch kommen, aber am Freitag geh ich auch in die Kirche (und diesen Freitag spring ich mal wieder bei deer Technik ein, da ihr Mann hinter dem Monitor fehlt^^)


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> :O Also das hätt ich mir jezz nich gedacht! Am liebsten würd ich auch kommen, aber am Freitag geh ich auch in die Kirche (und diesen Freitag spring ich mal wieder bei deer Technik ein, da ihr Mann hinter dem Monitor fehlt^^)



von wann bis wann biste den inner kirche? das RL (so heisst das cafe) is von 18 uhr bis 22:30 geöffnet (diesen freitag is allerdings zu da die meisten genug mit der JAN zu tun haben, da wir das auch organisiern^^)


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

... ab 17 uhr gehe ich auf den Buss und um Mitternacht komm ich wieder nach hause... allerdings kann ich auch locker mal nen tag ausfallen lassen^^nur nicht diesen. Ich habe versprochen, einzuspringen, und das hat Vorrang.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Oh. Ich werde ein "Buch" mitbringen. dort, wo ich das eine oder andere Bild reinmale^^was ich noch gerne mache, sind gesichter von Mädels zu zeichnen^^die Meisten siehst auf meinem Mybuffed-Profil^^soll ich sie mitnehmen? Dann kannste sie selber ansehen.


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ... ab 17 uhr gehe ich auf den Buss und um Mitternacht komm ich wieder nach hause... allerdings kann ich auch locker mal nen tag ausfallen lassen^^nur nicht diesen. Ich habe versprochen, einzuspringen, und das hat Vorrang.


Er hat doch geschrieben, dass diesen Freitag sowieso zu ist...


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ... ab 17 uhr gehe ich auf den Buss und um Mitternacht komm ich wieder nach hause... allerdings kann ich auch locker mal nen tag ausfallen lassen^^nur nicht diesen. Ich habe versprochen, einzuspringen, und das hat Vorrang.



jo und eben diesen freitag is eh zu^^

falls du aber sonst auch ma ins forum gucken willst hier der link:      http://www.mangaforum.org/index.php


hat beinahe nur schweizer drin^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Oh. Ich werde ein "Buch" mitbringen. dort, wo ich das eine oder andere Bild reinmale^^was ich noch gerne mache, sind gesichter von Mädels zu zeichnen^^die Meisten siehst auf meinem Mybuffed-Profil^^soll ich sie mitnehmen? Dann kannste sie selber ansehen.



jo klar gerne^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

cool^^danke. Werde mich morgen damit ausseinander setzen. Gehe jezz bald schlafen. Haste noch ne wichtige Frage? 
Ich hab eine: Wie heisst du wirklich? Soll ich dich mit "Manoroth" oder mit "Real-name" ansprechen^^?


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> cool^^danke. Werde mich morgen damit ausseinander setzen. Gehe jezz bald schlafen. Haste noch ne wichtige Frage?
> Ich hab eine: Wie heisst du wirklich? Soll ich dich mit "Manoroth" oder mit "Real-name" ansprechen^^?



ich heisse samuel (die meisten sachn mir sämi) und kannst mich anlabern wie du willst^^ bins mich gewohnt das ich auch mit nicks angeredet werde^^ einfach was du lieber willst oder was du dir einfacher merken kannst^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Ah, danke^^Mal schauen, wie ich dich nenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich heisse Benjamin Hauri. man nennt mich Beni oder benji (Benschi). Hier Benji9 und sonst noch Zonalar^^


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich heisse samuel (die meisten sachn mir sämi) und kannst mich anlabern wie du willst^^ bins mich gewohnt das ich auch mit nicks angeredet werde^^ einfach was du lieber willst oder was du dir einfacher merken kannst^^


Wie wärs mit  Sam?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit  Sam?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo so nennen mich auch manche^^ ka ich werde mit ca 15 namen gerufen^^ kb alle aufzuzählen^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Sam... so hiess unser Hund. Weiss nicht, ob ich ihn wie ein Hund nennen will... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Schau mal SF 1 . Was die dort reden, sollte eigendlich nicht zur solch später stunde gesendet werden sondern um 20 Uhr, dann wenns jeder hört!


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Mal schauen. entweder nenn ich dich Sam, Sammy oder MAnoroth (hab noch nie jemand mit ingame-Name angesprochen *.*)

...Sf-1 Diskussion schon fertig... scheisse..


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sam... so hiess unser Hund. Weiss nicht, ob ich ihn wie ein Hund nennen will...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab kein tv mehr^^ oder besser gesacht keine sender mehr, da wir jetzt satelit ham und ich noch kein kabel kaufen konnte^^ (reciever oder wie das heisst hab cih aba schon^^)


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Versuchs mal mit Internet-Programm "zattoo". Damit schau ich gelegentlich Fernsehen im Internet^^Is Gratis


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit Internet-Programm "zattoo". Damit schau ich gelegentlich Fernsehen im Internet^^Is Gratis



das hätt ich sogar iwo aufm pc glaub ich^^ aber zu faul es zu suchn gerade^^ und höhre sowiso tolle musik^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Soweit ich weiss funzt es nur in der Schweiz (sry, Birk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sam... so hiess unser Hund. Weiss nicht, ob ich ihn wie ein Hund nennen will...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




A:   Gib mir Tiernamen!
B:  Sam!
A: Ich sagte Tiernamen!
B:  Mein Hund heißt Sam!
A:  Achso, na dann


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Ja, is jezz eh vorbei... 

Ps: Welche Music-richtung magste am Liebsten? Ich steh zum grössten teil auf Hip-Hop/Rap. Aber aller anderen Music arten mag ich auch :>


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss funzt es nur in der Schweiz (sry, Birk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein, ich hab grad kurz reingeschaltet... langweilig


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...0&start=100

lest die Aufgabestellung des 3.letzten Beitrages und dann die nachfolgenden Beiträge durch^^dann habt ihr was zu lachen.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...0&start=100
> 
> lest die Aufgabestellung des 3.letzten Beitrages und dann die nachfolgenden Beiträge durch^^dann habt ihr was zu lachen.



lol dolle sache^^


ich höhre vor allem metal (death und viking metal hauptsächlich) gothic und folk

auch n bisserl reggea und hip hop aber praktisch nix^^ 

grundsätzlich höhre ich mir alles mal an ausser mit volksmusik kannste mich verscheuchen^^


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Benji du kleiner ... ! 

Was fällt dir ein das Spiel zu ruinieren...  es heißt "ein FIKTIVES Antwortschreiben von Benji" ... keine Antwort vom Original >.>
Das wäre sicher witzig geworden..  wenn du es nicht versaut hättest


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Nadann. Bei uns in dere Kirche wirste ganz sicher nie Folksmusic hören^^Die gehen eher in die Richtung Gospel (eig, kann man das damit nicht so vergleichen.. is viel besser als Gospel^^)


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Ich such mir zum abschied ein Lied raus, wenn ichs auf YOutube find^^


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Benji.. zu deiner Aufgabe.. da fällt mir sofort eine Person ein... zählt es auch, wenn ich die wirklich verprügelt habe, und es nicht nur wollte?


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPuUIUWE8h8

Dies ist ein Lied^^Damit verabschiede ich mich und gute nacht.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

öh, birk. Wenn du mich meinst, nein.


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> öh, birk. Wenn du mich meinst, nein.


*facepalm*

Hab ich dich etwa schonmal verprügelt?

Nein es geht um eine andere Person...


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Jop. Dann schon. "Schreib dein gefühle nieder" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPuUIUWE8h8
> 
> Dies ist ein Lied^^Damit verabschiede ich mich und gute nacht.



gn8 benji


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Gut, ich hab meine Antwort, jetzt kannst du pennen gehen.

Gn8 Benji


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Warum sagst du jetzt nichts mehr, Mano? :/


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Warum sagst du jetzt nichts mehr, Mano? :/



weil ich gerade devil may cry schaue^^ (den anime^^)


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> weil ich gerade devil may cry schaue^^ (den anime^^)


Oh.. den guck ich mir demnächst wahrscheinlich auch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wie findest du ihn bisher?


----------



## Night falls (4. Mai 2009)

Zum Aufgabenthread:



> Er hat in der Klasse immer mit Papierfliegern ect genervt...


Alter Lachs, da hätte ich aber auch nicht an mich halten können... :/


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Oh.. den guck ich mir demnächst wahrscheinlich auch an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab ich mir shconma angesehn^^ und jetzt hab ich ihn aba auf dvd^^ und er is der hammer^^ als dmc fan ein muss^^


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Alter Lachs, da hätte ich aber auch nicht an mich halten können... :/


Ich hätte ihm nichts getan, wenn es dabei geblieben wäre...  ich bin erst tätlich geworden, als er meinen Freund angegriffen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

na was macht ihr so?


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Musik hören (atm Slipknot) und überlegen, in welchen Thread ich als nächstes schreibe.. und nebenbei chatte ich mit jemanden


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Hier ist eh nichts mehr los.. und es ist 3 Uhr.. das heißt, die Dailys in WoW sind resettet..  cYa heute Abend


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Hier ist eh nichts mehr los.. und es ist 3 Uhr.. dass heißt die Dailys in WoW sind resettet..  cYa heute Abend



cya und gn8 bis am abend^^


----------



## Tabuno (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo an alle. 
Warum ist denn jetzt bei manchen Threads das buffed Zeichen?


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

jutn abend folks


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hallo an alle.
> Warum ist denn jetzt bei manchen Threads das buffed Zeichen?


Weil dort ein Admin gepostet hat. Auch mods und Admins haben nun farben in ihren posts


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil dort ein Admin gepostet hat. Auch mods und Admins haben nun farben in ihren posts



immer brauchn se extrawürste diese mods und admin...tztztztz


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> immer brauchn se extrawürste diese mods und admin...tztztztz


War glaube ich ein Wunsch der User


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil dort ein Admin gepostet hat. Auch mods und Admins haben nun farben in ihren posts


lege diese verfälschende ausdrucksweise ab, die du da an den tag legst!


----------



## Tabuno (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil dort ein Admin gepostet hat. Auch mods und Admins haben nun farben in ihren posts


Sinn? Naja es sieht trotzdem ganz schön aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> immer brauchn se extrawürste diese mods und admin...tztztztz


Hö, ich hab nicht darum gebeten


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Mai 2009)

So bunt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hö, ich hab nicht darum gebeten


Aber schön findest du es auch,wäre es Hello Kitty oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hö, ich hab nicht darum gebeten



igitt es ist bunt! steinigt das bunte ding da bevor es uns noch ansteckt! oder gleich verbrennen!


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil dort ein Admin gepostet hat. Auch mods und Admins haben nun farben in ihren posts


Das macht die Threads populärer, weil alle Greenposts lesen wollen. >.< -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Mai 2009)

Ich bin jetzt zwar ein wenig afk,aber ein Thema kann man ja mal vorschlagen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penektomie
So,afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> So bunt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abend Selor erstmal,achja: Abend Tabuno und Mano 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber schön findest du es auch,wäre es Hello Kitty oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, ich wollte rosa... wurde aber abgelehnt :>


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Selor erstmal,achja: Abend Tabuno und Mano
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo auch hallo auch wens n bisserl späht kommt^^ und auch hallo an serlor und folks^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt zwar ein wenig afk,aber ein Thema kann man ja mal vorschlagen:
> http://de.glieder.org/wiki/pimmel
> So,afk
> 
> ...


ich kann da geschlechtsteile sehen.
du unhold!


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Naja, ich wollte rosa... wurde aber abgelehnt :>



sooo grün.... zu.... viel.... farbe... muss.... am.... leben.... bleiben....*tot*


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Naja, ich wollte rosa... wurde aber abgelehnt :>


Nur weil Zam kein Rosa wollte... naja gut,ich find rosa auch schlimm... aber an manchen stellen gehts ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Naja, ich wollte rosa... wurde aber abgelehnt :>


Die User können ja rosa sein... o.O


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Die User können ja rosa sein... o.O


jaaaaa


----------



## Tabuno (4. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jaaaaa





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Also wenn die Mods schon so bunt schreiben müssen, wieso können sie die Farbe dann nicht auswählen?

Man könnte dies ja auch für die Premium-User einrichten, dann würde ich wiedermal Premium-User werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also wenn die Mods schon so bunt schreiben müssen, wieso können sie die Farbe dann nicht auswählen?
> 
> Man könnte dies ja auch für die Premium-User einrichten, dann würde ich wiedermal Premium-User werden.
> 
> ...


Kannst doch in farbe schreiben? o_O
Siehe da


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mein Premium aufgegeben ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also wenn die Mods schon so bunt schreiben müssen, wieso können sie die Farbe dann nicht auswählen?
> 
> Man könnte dies ja auch für die Premium-User einrichten, dann würde ich wiedermal Premium-User werden.
> 
> ...


ich glaub du hast den sinn nich verstanden^^



<3


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sooo grün.... zu.... viel.... farbe... muss.... am.... leben.... bleiben....*tot*





> Ich trage schwarz, bis ich etwas dünkleres finde.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich glaub du hast den sinn nich verstanden^^


Damit würde Buffed Geld verdienen und mit dem Geld könnten sie vieles machen. :O


----------



## chopi (4. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich kann da geschlechtsteile sehen.
> du unhold!


Mach den Link aus deinem Zitat raus,sonst erwischen sie mich noch >_<


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

> Ich trage schwarz, bis ich etwas dünkleres finde.



jo das trifft in etwa auf mich zu^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Mach den Link aus deinem Zitat raus,sonst erwischen sie mich noch >_<


edite dein post erst mal^^


----------



## chopi (4. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> edite dein post erst mal^^


NIEMALS!


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen^^Lillyan? irgendwas is anders an dir. Ich weiss nur nicht was...

manoroth. Ich hab nen Ankh mitgebracht^^*Ankh wirk*


----------



## chopi (4. Mai 2009)

*Ankh aufess*
ahh,lecker.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen^^Lillyan? irgendwas is anders an dir. Ich weiss nur nicht was...
> 
> manoroth. Ich hab nen Ankh mitgebracht^^*Ankh wirk*


Hey guten Abend Benji =)


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen^^Lillyan? irgendwas is anders an dir. Ich weiss nur nicht was...
> 
> manoroth. Ich hab nen Ankh mitgebracht^^*Ankh wirk*



thx 4 rezz^^

*wider aufspring und anfang mit steinen nach der bunten lillyan zu werfen*


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

my coment haz changed *watoosh*


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> *Ankh aufess*
> ahh,lecker.


Gib mir auch ein Stück! Du... du.. verfaulte Milchtüte!


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gib mir auch ein Stück! Du... du.. verfaulte Milchtüte!



hey nix gegen verfaultes!


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey nix gegen verfaultes!


käse <3


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> käse <3



jenau!


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> thx 4 rezz^^
> 
> **wider aufspring und anfang mit steinen nach der bunten lillyan zu werfen**


Lass Lilly in ruhe !


----------



## chopi (4. Mai 2009)

Hat hier einer mal Regnum Online gezockt?
Es hat nen extraclient für Linux,da hab ich es mir gleich geladen


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lass Lilly in ruhe !


Schrei Mano nicht an!


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lass Lilly in ruhe !



ne sie is selber schuld sie is bunt!


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schrei Mano nicht an!


Halt du dich da raus



Manoroth schrieb:


> ne sie is selber schuld sie is bunt!


Sie ist ja nicht schuld,der Zam wars der Zam wars


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Halt du dich da raus


Nö!


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Halt du dich da raus
> 
> 
> Sie ist ja nicht schuld,der Zam wars der Zam wars



egal der zam is net hier is net hier also steinige ich lillyan halt!


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö!


Wieso hab ich eigentl. dich noch nicht auf der Ignore? *grübel*



Manoroth schrieb:


> egal der zam is net hier is net hier also steinige ich lillyan halt!


Lass die Lilly in ruhe - die hatten tollen Blog


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hat hier einer mal Regnum Online gezockt?
> Es hat nen extraclient für Linux,da hab ich es mir gleich geladen


nee.

will auch endlich linux installen können. aber vista lässt mich nich -.-


----------



## chopi (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> egal der zam is net hier is net hier also steinige ich lillyan halt!


_
"Möge als erstes der einen Stein werfen,der als erstes einen findet"_


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso hab ich eigentl. dich noch nicht auf der Ignore? *grübel*


Weil ich mache dies und das.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso hab ich eigentl. dich noch nicht auf der Ignore? *grübel*
> 
> 
> Lass die Lilly in ruhe - die hatten tollen Blog



lass skatero in ruhe ders n landsmann von mir^^

und egal sie is bunt! das kann n juter blog net wider jut machn!


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> _
> "Möge als erstes der einen Stein werfen,der als erstes einen findet"_



hab gleich n ganzen haufn gefunden^^ *steine werf*


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> lass skatero in ruhe ders n landsmann von mir^^
> 
> und egal sie is bunt! das kann n juter blog net wider jut machn!


1. mir egal,ob Landsmann oder net o_O
2. Sie ist nicht bunt,nur ihr post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Mai 2009)

Ausserdem ist sie nicht bunt,das heisst Afroamerikaner...


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

*Manoroth heimlich steine zusteck*

psssst, ja? sonstmerkens die Mods und der banhammer fliegt!


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. mir egal,ob Landsmann oder net o_O
> 2. Sie ist nicht bunt,nur ihr post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


von uns schweizern giebts so wehnige da müssn wa zusammen halten^^

sie oder nur der post... wo isn da der unterschied? bunt is bunt. und buntes wird gesteinigt! *mehr steine werf*


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> von uns schweizern giebts so wehnige da müssn wa zusammen halten^^
> 
> sie oder nur der post... wo isn da der unterschied? bunt is bunt. und buntes wird gesteinigt! *mehr steine werf*


1. pff vermehrt euhc mehr
2. rassist!


----------



## Spectrales (4. Mai 2009)

Nabend

Was heisst das große B neben Threads? oO


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. pff vermehrt euhc mehr
> 2. rassist!


1. Jaja.
2. Er meint das nicht so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Hallo


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Nabend sonnebrillekatze


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. pff vermehrt euhc mehr
> 2. rassist!



ne die schweiz is zu klein das is das prob^^ wir ham eh schon beinahe die höchste bevölkerungsdichte^^


und ne ich mag nur kein so hässliches grün^^ * benjis steine nach lilly werf*


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Was heisst das große B neben Threads? oO



juten abend seltsames vieh


das da schonma n mod seine nase reingesteckt hat^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Ich geh mal schnell die schüssel mit tomatensosse, die von der Raviolie stammte, in die Küche zu bringen. Ich hoffe Manoroth hat genug steine in der Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> juten abend seltsames vieh
> 
> 
> das da schonma n mod seine nase reingesteckt hat^^


admin.
zuerst wars mods und admins aber das war wohl zu viel des guten^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> admin.
> zuerst wars mods und admins aber das war wohl zu viel des guten^^



what ever^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> what ever^^


jaja nach der niederlage wird man plötzlich gleichgültig^^ :-P


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jaja nach der niederlage wird man plötzlich gleichgültig^^ :-P



why niederlage? und ich bin eh relativ gleichgültig^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> why niederlage? und ich bin eh relativ gleichgültig^^


jaja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

> what ever^^


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Nabend ihr Irren

Wie gehts so?


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Irren
> 
> Wie gehts so?



jutn abend irrer^^

mir gehts super und dir?


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Nabend Birk

Gut, dir?


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Irren
> 
> Wie gehts so?


ick hör kinderlieder -> et läuft

np: We Butter The Bread With Butter - Der Kuckuck und der Esel "Das Monster aus dem Schrank"


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ick hör kinderlieder -> et läuft
> 
> np: We Butter The Bread With Butter - Der Kuckuck und der Esel "Das Monster aus dem Schrank"


hey trolli, biste egtl schwul?^^
weil du postest deine youtube links in rosa, hörst queercore... würde mich mal interessieren :S


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo Prototyp-Irrer^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hey trolli, biste egtl schwul?^^
> weil du postest deine youtube links in rosa, hörst queercore... würde mich mal interessieren :S


nich unbedingt^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nich unbedingt^^


Er ist beides hooray


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hey trolli, biste egtl schwul?^^
> weil du postest deine youtube links in rosa, hörst queercore... würde mich mal interessieren :S



und laut seinem titel isser die first*lady* von buffed^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er ist beides hooray


wenn er ein zwitter wäre wäre ers ja fast zwangsweise :S


----------



## Tabuno (4. Mai 2009)

am freitag kommt son franzose zu mir bahhhhh dann kann ich 1 woche net an den pc -__-


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn abend irrer^^
> 
> mir gehts super und dir?






Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend Birk
> 
> Gut, dir?



Jo alles bestens

Und was macht ihr so, Jungs?


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> am freitag kommt son franzose zu mir bahhhhh dann kann ich 1 woche net an den pc -__-


warum nimmste auch so jmd bei dir auf?
kannst ihm ja n baguette und frösche geben und innen keller schicken für ne woche... 



Spoiler



<3 vorurteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Jo alles bestens
> 
> Und was macht ihr so, Jungs?


ne dvd rippen.

die dvd habe ich mir gekauft, ich darf das^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn er ein zwitter wäre wäre ers ja fast zwangsweise :S


nö.
Wieso? Er kann zwar schwul sein,aber muss ja nicht mitten mann schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er ist beides hooray


wenn er beides is isser doch bi?


Razyl schrieb:


> nö.
> Wieso? Er kann zwar schwul sein,aber muss ja nicht mitten mann schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und n zwitter ist ja nicht klar erkennbar, ob männlich oder weiblich, also wenn er mit ner frau schläft "schläft" ja sein weiblicher part mit, also bi und beim mann genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum nimmste auch so jmd bei dir auf?
> kannst ihm ja n baguette und frösche geben und innen keller schicken für ne woche...
> 
> 
> ...


weil ich letztes jahr bei dem war, is halt son schüleraustausch... naja wenigstens geh ich samstags zu hertha, wenn schon kein pc dann wenigstens fußball  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Was habt ihr so heute emacht? Ich habe Informnatik-woche bei uns in der Schule^^Der Lehrer zeigt den Umgang mit Word, Excel und Powerpoint. Später auch mit Photoshop^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn er beides is isser doch bi?
> [...]


würd ich auch meinen


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> weil ich letztes jahr bei dem war, is halt son schüleraustausch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haste wenigstens n auto da angezündet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haste wenigstens n auto da angezündet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war vor 2005 du n00b!


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das war vor 2005 du n00b!


in den banlieus kann man immer was starten^^


----------



## Tabuno (4. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haste wenigstens n auto da angezündet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nope aber es war richtig scheiße...
am wochenende sind wir fischen gegangen und wir haben in so einer drecksbude gewohnt überall spinnen -.-
die fahren da jedes wochenende hin und haben das grad iwie neu gemacht. seit dem ich da mal gelebt habe bin ich so froh wie gut es mir geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und er soll froh sein das er das olympiastadion sieht. mir wurde nur son oller felsen gezeigt Oo


----------



## Falathrim (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das war vor 2005 du n00b!


Vor 2005 haben Autos auch schon gut gebrannt.
Ich weiß das.
Sie brennen übrigens immer noch gut.
Das weiß ich auch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sie brennen übrigens immer noch gut.
> Das weiß ich auch.


lawl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das war vor 2005 du n00b!


Was hast du eigentlich gegen diese wundervollen Autoblogs? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Was hast du eigentlich gegen diese wundervollen Autoblogs?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die sehen schrecklich aus. Ich schreib lieber selber Blogs


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Was hast du eigentlich gegen diese wundervollen Autoblogs?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


eine ausschaltfunktion hab ich dagegen....
(haha beine hoch, der kommt flach)


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> eine ausschaltfunktion hab ich dagegen....
> (haha beine hoch, der kommt flach)



so ne flachpfeiffe....


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> eine ausschaltfunktion hab ich dagegen....
> (haha beine hoch, der kommt flach)


Haha wie toll,die funktioniert bei mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> eine ausschaltfunktion hab ich dagegen....
> (haha beine hoch, der kommt flach)


haha wie lustig ich rofl mich weg


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ne Keule in der garage dagegen


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> so ne flachpfeiffe....






Razyl schrieb:


> Haha wie toll,die funktioniert bei mir nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Tabuno schrieb:


> haha wie lustig ich rofl mich weg


herrlich, wie schnell nach so nem schlechten witz die antworten kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Kommt irgendwo irgendwas Gutes im Fernseher?


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> herrlich, wie schnell nach so nem schlechten witz die antworten kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du bist halt beliebt Brille,auf deine Kommentare muss man antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kommt irgendwo irgendwas Gutes im Fernseher?


Ne, nur im Fernsehen!


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

ka. Aber ich spiel grad resistance. Es is nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Keule in der garage dagegen



*benji mit seiner eigenen keule hau*



hab se gefunden!


----------



## Falathrim (4. Mai 2009)

trolli du bist übrigens Schuld, dass ich nach 2 Tagen HipHop wieder auf Metalcorezeugs umgestiegen bin.

We butter the Bread with Butter ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ka. Aber ich spiel grad resistance. Es is nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fall of man?


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> trolli du bist übrigens Schuld, dass ich nach 2 Tagen HipHop wieder auf Metalcorezeugs umgestiegen bin.
> 
> We butter the Bread with Butter ftw
> 
> ...


auch gut^^

immo geb ich mir skacore.

ahh nu doch nich mehr. jetz isses dnb^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

resistance: retribution oder so^^


----------



## Falathrim (4. Mai 2009)

Naja, ich hab die ganze Zeit SDP gehört, die sind Rap/Hiphop mit dem Prädikat "politisch, ethisch und textmäßig korrekt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Mai 2009)

hmm wird öde hier ich geh in die heia nacht


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab die ganze Zeit SDP gehört, die sind Rap/Hiphop mit dem Prädikat "politisch, ethisch und textmäßig korrekt"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sdp <33333

kacken im club <333
meine welt feat. mad marks <33333

btw:
np: K.I.Z. - Hiphop.de Exclusive "Hiphop.de Exclusives"

adolf hitler style / von dem bunker in das grab

bitterböse aber derbe lustig


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hmm wird öde hier ich geh in die heia nacht



gn8


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hasse veoh. Das funktioniert nie. -.-


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich hasse veoh. Das funktioniert nie. -.-


Bei mir gehts eig immer..


----------



## Anduris (4. Mai 2009)

nabend... ;D


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Bei mir geht eig immer..


Ne bei Naruto Shippuuden nicht. -.-


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Es ist nicht so wie du denkst,
 wenn du denkst, was ich denke was du denkst.
Denn das denken der Gedanken ist gedankenloses denken darum denke nicht gedacht zu haben. 
Wenn du versuchst daran zu denken, nicht daran zu denken dass du dumm bist, obwohl du nicht dumm bist,
was hast du dann gedacht?
Hääää?


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hmm wird öde hier ich geh in die heia nacht


Nacht Tabuno,schlaf gut



Anduris schrieb:


> nabend... ;D


ABend Anduris


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> nabend... ;D



moin yoshi


----------



## Anduris (4. Mai 2009)

kennt jemand ein gutes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, das aber nichts kostet?


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> kennt jemand ein gutes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, das aber nichts kostet?


gimp 2


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> kennt jemand ein gutes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, das aber nichts kostet?


gimp 2
edit: son shice, zu langsam -_-


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> kennt jemand ein gutes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, das aber nichts kostet?



photoshop von ner kollegin^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

So
Gute nacht mano,Brille,Anduris,Benji,Trolli
Schlaft gut ihrs =)
@ Anduris: GIMP


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

gn8


----------



## Anduris (4. Mai 2009)

k ich danke euch zwei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute nacht Razyl. 
träum was süßes! xD


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So
> Gute nacht mano,Brille,Anduris,Benji,Trolli
> Schlaft gut ihrs =)
> @ Anduris: GIMP



gn8 razyl schlaf jut


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

waaah ich bekomm trotz bo nicht den refrain von open sesame ausm kopf... das ist noch schlimmer als right round >.<


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> waaah ich bekomm trotz bo nicht den refrain von open sesame ausm kopf... das ist noch schlimmer als right round >.<



haahaaaa *mit finger auf brilli zeig*


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Nacht razyl. Schlaf gut.


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> waaah ich bekomm trotz bo nicht den refrain von open sesame ausm kopf... das ist noch schlimmer als right round >.<


Von wem ist eig. das Cover, Dope oder Manson?

Youtube sagt von beiden. >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Von wem ist eig. das Cover, Dope oder Manson?
> 
> Youtube sagt von beiden. >.<


was? right round? ist von dead or alive.
open sesame ist von leila k


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Meinst du nicht das?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiIUOKBMUv4


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht das?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiIUOKBMUv4


doch, aber das original ist von dead or alive. weil dope ist auch nur cover

achja: ich wette, ihr kennt die inet seite mit dem lied auch... da wird man immer iwie dran erinnert, wenn der refrain kommt... bah >.<


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> doch, aber das original ist von dead or alive. weil dope ist auch nur cover


Ja aber in den Kommentaren steht immer es ist von Manson und nicht von Dope. Ich kapier das langsam nicht mehr.^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja aber in den Kommentaren steht immer es ist von Manson und nicht von Dope. Ich kapier das langsam nicht mehr.^^



das is net von manson definitiv^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich kapier das langsam nicht mehr.^^


wer isn jetzt manson? 
ich bin egtl der festen überzeugung, doa war zuerst da und der rest ist cover... wobei ich jetzt auch n bissi verwirrt bin. aber in den kommentaren steht ja auch öfters mist...

edit: bin dann ma raus für heute... ma wieder ne runde tv schauen, gn8


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

marilyn manson meine ich
edit: gn8 Brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> marilyn manson meine ich


loool aso...also der war definitiv nach dope und doa.
und da dope doa gecovered hat, ist doa also die originalversion


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> loool aso...also der war definitiv nach dope und doa.
> und da dope doa gecovered hat, ist doa also die originalversion


Ja ich behaupte ja nichts Anderes, aber wahrscheinlich wurde das Lied nur von Dope oder Marilyn Manson gecovered..
Ach ist doch egal >.< Ist mir zu kompliziert.

Edit: Wikipedia sagt:"    * Die Industrial Rock Band Dope coverte den Song für den Soundtrack des Films American Psycho.
    * Die Death Metal Band Ten Masked Men coverte den Song ebenfalls.
    * 1999 wurde der Song von Blind Passengers gecovert und auf dem Album Bastard veröffentlicht.
    * 2000 kam eine Dance-Version von Gigi D'Agostino auf den Markt.
    * Thalía veröffentlichten ihre Version im Jahr 2002.
    * Eiffel 65 coverte den Song 2004.
    * Jessica Simpson brachte 2006 eine Version heraus, die sich mit dem Original nur im Refrain gleicht. Diese Version wurde nur im Radio gespielt und ein Video wurde ebenfalls gedreht.
    * Danzel veröffentlichte seine Coverversion im Jahre 2007.
    * Flo Rida adaptierte den Rhythmus und Textteile des Refrains und baute diese in seine Single &#8222;Right Round&#8220; (feat. Kesha) ein, erschienen im Jahr 2009 auf dem Album R.O.O.T.S"


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

manoroth? Noch da?


----------



## Night falls (4. Mai 2009)

'sup lads


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> 'sup lads


What?


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> What?


sup /b/


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sup /b/


Komm nicht auf dumme Ideen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (4. Mai 2009)

jetzt habe ich ein Prob mit gimp, und zwar öffnet es nur noch den Werkzeugkasten und das Fenster mit dem ich ein Bild auswählen kann.
Das rechte Fenster kommt nicht mehr. 
Wie bekomm ich das wieder?^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

irgendwie.. hab aber kein Bock, meine zeit für ne erklärung zu verschwenden^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> manoroth? Noch da?



jo sicher^^


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich ein Prob mit gimp, und zwar öffnet es nur noch den Werkzeugkasten und das Fenster mit dem ich ein Bild auswählen kann.
> Das rechte Fenster kommt nicht mehr.
> Wie bekomm ich das wieder?^^


Auf Fenster klicken und da aussuchen. Das Zeugs mit den Ebenen usw.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sup /b/


sup /b/.

Und da ist NICHTS verbotenes dran. Kein Link und gar nichts. Falls ein Mod meint rumzicken zu müssen.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Wollt noch sagen, dass meine schwester morgen auch immer dabei is. Aber nur am anfang^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wollt noch sagen, dass meine schwester morgen auch immer dabei is. Aber nur am anfang^^



wie alt is se?^^


----------



## Night falls (4. Mai 2009)

Ich fürchte fast unter 18 :/


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

was zur hölle treibt ihr? óÒ


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was zur hölle treibt ihr? óÒ



nani?


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

sie is 18. Ich find sie echt taff. Sie is so wie sie is, und keinesfalls eine der tausenden barbie-puppen. Aber vergreif dich nicht! *bös guck*


----------



## Anduris (4. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Auf Fenster klicken und da aussuchen. Das Zeugs mit den Ebenen usw.


k habs wieder, thx.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nani?


grzlblob?


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> sie is 18. Ich find sie echt taff. Sie is so wie sie is, und keinesfalls eine der tausenden barbie-puppen. Aber vergreif dich nicht! *bös guck*



nee ich doch net *unschuldig guck*^^

und find ich jut kann eh nix mit so barbie puppn anfangn^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. Mai 2009)

toto und harry vorbei, langeweile kommt auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> grzlblob?



aha? seeehr interessant^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

war das gerade japanisch manoroth?


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> war das gerade japanisch manoroth?



meinste "nani?"? jo das heisst "was?" und is japanisch^^


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> k habs wieder, thx.


Ich helfe doch gerne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (4. Mai 2009)

Desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu kawaiiiiiiiii


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

dann hab ich mich nicht getäusch^^Mein japanisch beschränkt sich aber auf solche floskeln...


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> dann hab ich mich nicht getäusch^^Mein japanisch beschränkt sich aber auf solche floskeln...



bei mir leider auch^^ aber n freund studiert bald japanologie und der giebt mir dan n bisserl unterricht^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> meinste "nani?"? jo das heisst "was?" und is japanisch^^


sososo
du ungehobelter flegel. man antwortet nich mit gegenfragen^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sososo
> du ungehobelter flegel. man antwortet nich mit gegenfragen^^



ich schon!^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bei mir leider auch^^ aber n freund studiert bald japanologie und der giebt mir dan n bisserl unterricht^^


http://www.thomas-golnik.de/japan/04.html


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

*wululu ich editier einen uralten Kommentar der niemand jemals mehr lesen wird! JUHU *


----------



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

tachwohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10er uludar hard modes wieder gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 morgen freya hodrir und minignom noch versuchen dann können wa algalon ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tachwohl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


welcome 2 life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://www.thomas-golnik.de/japan/04.html



kenn ich^^ aber er kann schon relativ jut japanisch (er hat sichs mit solchen lernbüchern selber beigebracht^^) und weiss schon worauf er sich einlässt^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

also benji? morgn um 18 uhr am gtp am zürich hb?


----------



## Falathrim (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> sie is 18 und keinesfalls eine der tausenden barbie-puppen.


Und was interessiert sie uns dann? o.0


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

ja., Wir treffen uns dann^^ Wire müssen uns aber dann beeilen und den nächsten zug nehmen. Das Essen (bestehend aus brötchen, Icetea und salami und so) is immer schnell weggefuttert.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ja., Wir treffen uns dann^^ Wire müssen uns aber dann beeilen und den nächsten zug nehmen. Das Essen (bestehend aus brötchen, Icetea und salami und so) is immer schnell weggefuttert.



können von mir aus auch schon um 17:30 treffen oder so mir egal^^ ich hab zeit^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. Mai 2009)

brrreee



Night schrieb:


> Desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu kawaiiiiiiiii




!


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

ich bin frühestens 17.50 dort. Blöde Busverbindunge von meinem Dorf aus. Muss ne Stunde fahren, bis ich in Zürich bin


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Und die Busse fahren nur stündlich


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ich bin frühestens 17.50 dort. Blöde Busverbindunge von meinem Dorf aus. Muss ne Stunde fahren, bis ich in Zürich bin



ok dan schau cih das ich auch ungefähr dann da bin^^ und hab auch beinahe ne stunde fahrt^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrreee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey ren^^ dich giebts ja auch ncoh^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

ich bin fort, liebe leute


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey ren^^ dich giebts ja auch ncoh^^



jow..vor kurzem umgezogen un musst erst aufs i-net warten ;P

muss aber auch nu penne, gn8^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich bin fort, liebe leute



gn8 trolli


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jow..vor kurzem umgezogen un musst erst aufs i-net warten ;P
> 
> muss aber auch nu penne, gn8^^



na dann wb, cya und gn8^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Auf wiedersehn Kumpanen


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Ich geh jetzt auch schlafen. Schlaft gut.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

hauste


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt auch schlafen. Schlaft gut.



gn8 schlaf jut


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

GoGOGo die grosse 4000 Is ned mehr so weit weg !


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> GoGOGo die grosse 4000 Is ned mehr so weit weg !



naja sind doch noch n paar seiten^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Fangen wir mal an^^

B1UBB


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Fangen wir mal an^^
> 
> B1UBB



n3333^^


ich guck mir gerade ghost in the shell den ersten film an^^ diskutiern wir doch darüber^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Ghost in the shell.. hab die ersten 13 Folge geschaut..  dann hatte ich riesige Streamerprobleme und hab aufgehört.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ghost in the shell.. hab die ersten 13 Folge geschaut..  dann hatte ich riesige Streamerprobleme und hab aufgehört.



hab mir am samstag den dvd gekauft^^ ich liebe das^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Einen solchen Fortschritt der Technologie lasse ich mir Gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Einen solchen Fortschritt der Technologie lasse ich mir Gefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo son cyborg körper hätte schon was^^ aber eben dann sind da immer noch die fragen ob das was du mit nem elektronischen gehirn denkst immer noch deine gedanken sind oder die von nem computer etc


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

mmmh. ich möchte schon noch, ein original gehirn besitzen^^


----------



## Falathrim (4. Mai 2009)

Das wäre echt genial. Von technischen Modifikationen für den menschlichen Körper träume ich schon seitdem ich Bücher wie Otherland und die Nochnoi Dozor-Reihe gelesen habe. Titanknochen und Implantate, die über das Nervensystem Musik IN deinen Körper einspeisen, die du über die Gedanken steuern kannst...Wahnsinn (:


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> mmmh. ich möchte schon noch, ein original gehirn besitzen^^



naja dan kannste aber net da ihre telepatie dingens verwenden^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das wäre echt genial. Von technischen Modifikationen für den menschlichen Körper träume ich schon seitdem ich Bücher wie Otherland und die Nochnoi Dozor-Reihe gelesen habe. Titanknochen und Implantate, die über das Nervensystem Musik IN deinen Körper einspeisen, die du über die Gedanken steuern kannst...Wahnsinn (:



jo das wär schon was^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

was? NEIN! GOGO GIEAVA EPICBRAAAAIN!!!11einseinselfzig!


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> was? NEIN! GOGO GIEAVA EPICBRAAAAIN!!!11einseinselfzig!



tja bei sowas heissts das für und wieder abzuwägen^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Mai 2009)

Nunja, kommunizieren, ohne mund zu bewegen. Is doch geil oda?^^


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, kommunizieren, ohne mund zu bewegen. Is doch geil oda?^^



jup aber eben sind die gedanken die du hast mit nem computer hirn deine eigenen? oder die des computers? oder die eines andern?


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

das klingt sp spannend das ich fast einschlafe nur schon vom lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


darum gute nacht


----------



## Falathrim (5. Mai 2009)

Benji mit sämtlichen Gedanken die du hier fabrizierst stellt du auf abscheuliche Art und Weise die Pläne Gottes in Frage. Das sollte dir klar sein.


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Uff.. bin wieder voll anwesend..  Mein Wallpaper ist endlich fertig >.<
Ist jetzt noch einer da? ô.o


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

nein


----------



## Zonalar (5. Mai 2009)

Ach, lass mich doch träumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiss. Ich bin perfekt so wie ich bin.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Uff.. bin wieder voll anwesend..  Mein Wallpaper ist endlich fertig >.<
> Ist jetzt noch einer da? ô.o



jo ich^^


----------



## Night falls (5. Mai 2009)

dito


----------



## Zonalar (5. Mai 2009)

Laaangweilig hier..


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Laaangweilig hier..


Jo.. außerdem kommentiert/bewertet keiner meinen Wallpaper im Designthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (5. Mai 2009)

ach? ich geh mal guckn.


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

PS:  Ihr kennt doch noch den 30k DK, oder?   Habt ihr irgendwelche Fragen an ihn?  Ich interviewe ihn grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> PS:  Ihr kennt doch noch den 30k DK, oder?   Habt ihr irgendwelche Fragen an ihn?  Ich interviewe ihn grad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat keiner eine Frage an ihn?


----------



## Kono (shat) (5. Mai 2009)

wer soll das sein?


----------



## Night falls (5. Mai 2009)

kP wer das ist.


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Der offiziell gewählte Noob des Monats ^.^


----------



## Zonalar (5. Mai 2009)

wie ist es so, als versager dargestellt zu werden?


----------



## Lillyan (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Der offiziell gewählte Noob des Monats ^.^


Kannst du mir den Sinn dieser Wahl näher bringen?


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

war in seinem forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allerdings fand ich es nicht grad lustig, sry birk


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Kannst du mir den Sinn dieser Wahl näher bringen?


Sinn?   Das war eig nur als Witz gedacht... aber dann haben sich ein paar bei mir gemeldet.. und dann hab ich halt ne Gruppe drauß gemacht.. hat also eigentlich keinen wirklichen Sinn...


----------



## Lillyan (5. Mai 2009)

Hm, okay... also nur ein wenig sinnlos über andere lustig machen. Nett :>


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> also nur ein wenig sinnlos über andere lustig machen.


Genau das.  Ist halt für die bestimmten Leute aus der Community (man sieht ja wer der Gruppe angehört und es witzig findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

Lillyan sind grad alle Mods auf nen Ruby Rhod trip oder warum seid ihr so grün?^^


----------



## Lillyan (5. Mai 2009)

Naja, ein Verhalten, dass man in letzter Zeit öfter in diesem Thread beobachten kann. Schade eigentlich.

@Stereo: Die Muschelsuppe beim Modtreffen war wohl nicht mehr frisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Naja, ein Verhalten, dass man in letzter Zeit öfter in diesem Thread beobachten kann. Schade eigentlich.
> 
> @Stereo: Die Muschelsuppe beim Modtreffen war wohl nicht mehr frisch
> 
> ...




*nochma steine hervorkrahm* waa das grüne dingens is wider hier-.- wiso habter blos so n hässliches grün genommn? wenns wehnigstens n blutrot oder so gewesn wär aba grün? wtf?


----------



## Lillyan (5. Mai 2009)

Ich gewöhne mich langsam dran :>


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

ich werd mich wohl nie dran gewöhnen... 

viel zu bunt...

schrecklich...

*nochma tot umfall*


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> @Stereo: Die Muschelsuppe beim Modtreffen war wohl nicht mehr frisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ohoh, Schweinegrippe grad erst überstanden und nun gehts bei den Muscheln weiter. Ich werd wohl doch Veganer der 4ten stufe und esse nichts mehr was einen schatten wirft xD


----------



## Zonalar (5. Mai 2009)

*Manoroth mit Ankh bewirf*

"Captain! Wir haben keine Steine mehr!"
"Verdammt... Was machen wir jezz?!"
"Nunja, die Steine sind aus. Aber wir haben noch Toaster, Sir!"
"Nungut. Füllt eure Hände mit Toaster! Der Krieg geht weiter!"

*Manoroth Toasters geb*


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Manoroth mit Ankh bewirf*
> 
> "Captain! Wir haben keine Steine mehr!"
> "Verdammt... Was machen wir jezz?!"
> ...



danke für rezz und danke für toaster^^ *mods mit toaster bewerf*


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

noch wer am leben oder hab ich zu viel kollateral schaden verursacht mit den toastern?


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> noch wer am leben oder hab ich zu viel kollateral schaden verursacht mit den toastern?


Ich glaub so ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich war bis jetzt am Interview niederschreiben.. habs als Blog veröffentlicht bei der Gruppe
Wenns jemanden interessiert.. http://my.buffed.de/groups/2042/blog/view/433


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich glaub so ist es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol ok^^ hab mir das interview ma durchgelesn^^ hab zwar kp was er wo wie und warum gepostet hat aba ok^^


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> lol ok^^ hab mir das interview ma durchgelesn^^ hab zwar kp was er wo wie und warum gepostet hat aba ok^^


Naja ich hab die Screens zur entsprechenden Textpassage immer direkt darunter gepostet..

Ist es dadurch arg unübersichtlich geworden? o.o


----------



## Night falls (5. Mai 2009)

> Ist es dadurch arg unübersichtlich geworden? o.o


allerdings.


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

So.. überarbeitet..


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

ach dam jetzt hätt ich gerade bock meinen dk weiter zu zocken aba mein acc is vor 3 stunden abgelaufn^^


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ach dam jetzt hätt ich gerade bock meinen dk weiter zu zocken aba mein acc is vor 3 stunden abgelaufn^^


Du kannst ja meinen DK leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du kannst ja meinen DK leveln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



welches lvl, rasse und server?^^


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> welches lvl, rasse und server?^^


1. War nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, an meinen Acc geht keiner ran außer mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.  Guck auf meine mybuffed-Seite, da sind die wichtigsten WoW-Charas aufgelistet


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> 1. War nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, an meinen Acc geht keiner ran außer mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ok lvl 77^^ mein tauren dk is lvl 75^^ und hab eh kb n anderen char zu lvln^^ schau ich halt prinzessin mononoke^^


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Guckst du eig auch die aktuellen One Piece-Folgen, Mano?


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Guckst du eig auch die aktuellen One Piece-Folgen, Mano?



normal ja aber in letzter zeit nemmer so^^ bin atm da wo ruffy gerade gegen moria kämpft^^


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> normal ja aber in letzter zeit nemmer so^^ bin atm da wo ruffy gerade gegen moria kämpft^^


Lol da bist ja eh schon ziemlich hinten... du musst unbedingt weiterschauen.. One Piece ist atm so geil wie schon lange nicht mehr.. mit Kämpfen gegen Admiräle und Shichibukai, neuen saucoolen Charas usw


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Lol da bist ja eh schon ziemlich hinten... du musst unbedingt weiterschauen.. One Piece ist atm so geil wie schon lange nicht mehr.. mit Kämpfen gegen Admiräle und Shichibukai, neuen saucoolen Charas usw



jo ich guck noch weiter heute^^ nach mononoke dann^^ mache wohl durch heute


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo ich guck noch weiter heute^^ nach mononoke dann^^ mache wohl durch heute


So ists brav  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich denke ich werde mich dem nächsten Grafikprojekt widmen


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> So ists brav
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



viel spass wünsch ich dir^^


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Und was machst du so?


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Und was machst du so?



noch immer prinzessin mononoke schaun^^ der anime ist schon genial


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

so und jetzt schau ich noch 1 oder 2 folgen one piece^^


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Und ich guck die neue Folge DB Kai...


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

so gn8 ich leg mich jetzt noch fix 2 stunden aufs ohr^^ bis später oder so^^


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

nabend


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2009)

HASS HASS HASS

FUCK MATHE!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> HASS HASS HASS
> 
> FUCK MATHE!


jaja...
"Scheiß auf Bushido, Mathe ist der Endgegner "


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Mai 2009)

Namd


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

abend



Grüne schrieb:


> jaja...
> "Scheiß auf Bushido, Mathe ist der Endgegner "



lol der ist gut^^



sagt mal kann mir jemand die hier bauen http://www.azurblau.de/index.php?id=2131...


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2009)

Abend Selor,abend Brille,Abend Trolli =)
ABend Mookuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jaja...
> "Scheiß auf Bushido, Mathe ist der Endgegner "


pussydo :-D


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> pussydo :-D


auch recht *g*

aber wasn mit mathe?^^ klausur verhauen?


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> auch recht *g*
> 
> aber wasn mit mathe?^^ klausur verhauen?


noch nich.
morgen aber dann^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> noch nich.
> morgen aber dann^^


Hey,du hast ne 6 schonmal Sicher =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> noch nich.
> morgen aber dann^^


ach komm, das packste schon, oder haste so große defizite?


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

nabend zusammen


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach komm, das packste schon, oder haste so große defizite?


da ich letztens schon musik verhauen hab und damit wohl n unterkurs bekomme udn damit wohl nich zum abi zugelassen werden würde hab ich keene große lust meine defizite aufzufüllen.
stochastik geht ja noch aber e funktionen sucken hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

abend birk


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> da ich letztens schon musik verhauen hab und damit wohl n unterkurs bekomme udn damit wohl nich zum abi zugelassen werden würde hab ich keene große lust meine defizite aufzufüllen.
> stochastik geht ja noch aber e funktionen sucken hart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dürft ihr die formelsammlung benutzen?


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dürft ihr die formelsammlung benutzen?


ja.
aber ich kann grundsätzliches nich. ausklammern und son kack^^


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ja.
> aber ich kann grundsätzliches nich. ausklammern und son kack^^



mhh ok das sind große defizite^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> mhh ok das sind große defizite^^


jep


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ja.
> aber ich kann grundsätzliches nich. ausklammern und son kack^^


Hey,ein Leidensgenosse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich muss  bis zum Donnerstag noch 5 Ab´s machen... hmm ich glaub ich lass das und geb mir ne 6.. who cares <<


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ja.
> aber ich kann grundsätzliches nich. ausklammern und son kack^^


ouch.
ok, dann nützt die formelsammlung nicht unbedingt viel... dennoch viel glück morgen^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2009)

ahh das integralzeichen ruft unfassbaren hass und verzweiflung hervor


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ahh das integralzeichen ruft unfassbaren hass und verzweiflung hervor


Du schaffst das schon.... =)


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

Mhh ich muss jetzt Plattentektonik lernen -.-


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Mhh ich muss jetzt Plattentektonik lernen -.-


wtf? ôO


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> wtf? ôO



Erdkunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ahh das integralzeichen ruft unfassbaren hass und verzweiflung hervor


achd as ist doch ziemliche infach, ist bloß am ende ne riesen schreibarbeit. und die stammfunktion von e ist auch schnell gebildet^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> wtf? ôO


Erdplattenverschiebung soweit ich weiß


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> achd as ist doch ziemliche infach, ist bloß am ende ne riesen schreibarbeit. und die stammfunktion von e ist auch schnell gebildet^^


als wenn inner klasur da nur e^x stehen würde^^


----------



## rEdiC (5. Mai 2009)

Jo gestern auch ne Arbeit drüber geschrieben.... total verhauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@m00


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erdplattenverschiebung soweit ich weiß



Jap mit Erdbeben, Vulkane, Hotspots usw


----------



## xXElfaronXx (5. Mai 2009)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Oh zum Glück muss ich das nicht lernen, obwohl bei uns Geographie, Biologie kacke ist. Wegen einem Lehrer.


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geht /b/ wieder?


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> geht /b/ wieder?


kann mir einer mal nee pm geben was dieses /b/ immer bedeuten soll?


----------



## xXElfaronXx (5. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> geht /b/ wieder?




Keine Ahnung ... ich hab's heute mittag aufgegeben.

/b/ ist bei 4chan.com ne Kategorie (random) da werden alle Möglichen Bilder gepostet. Bei Buffed ist auch nur verboten solche Bilder zu verlinken.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> kann mir einer mal nee pm geben was dieses /b/ immer bedeuten soll?


it's backwards \d\


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

@elfaron 
danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ trolli
omg...it spins xD


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Man ich find mein Trinkglas nicht mehr, ich habe vorher noch etwas getrunken und jetzt ist es weg:

Ps: Ich habe kein Alkohol getrunken.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ... ich hab's heute mittag aufgegeben.
> 
> /b/ ist bei 4chan.com ne Kategorie (random) da werden alle Möglichen Bilder gepostet. Bei Buffed ist auch nur verboten solche Bilder zu verlinken.


es is sogar verboten seiten zu linken von denen man zu /b/ kommt


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man ich find mein Trinkglas nicht mehr, ich habe vorher noch etwas getrunken und jetzt ist es weg:
> 
> Ps: Ich habe kein Alkohol getrunken.


Galileo Mystery ist informiert


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ps: Ich habe kein Alkohol getrunken.



das sagen alle alkoholiker...


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> das sagen alle alkoholiker...


und am ende sind se doch schwanger


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

afk Glas suchen...


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> das sagen alle alkoholiker...


genau das wollte ich auch grad schreiben


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> und am ende sind se doch schwanger






Skatero schrieb:


> afk Glas suchen...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P91W7vNEI0


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Oh. Ich habe es vor dem Fernseher vergessen. -.-


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oh. Ich habe es vor dem Fernseher vergessen. -.-



na wenigstens haste es jeztz wieder


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oh. Ich habe es vor dem Fernseher vergessen. -.-


Und was bringt dir das Glas nun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und was bringt dir das Glas nun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er muss nicht mehr aus der Flasche trinken


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Jetzt muss ich nicht aus der Flasche trinken.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (5. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und was bringt dir das Glas nun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er muss kein neues dreckig machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oh. Ich habe es vor dem Fernseher vergessen. -.-


Ein weiteres Rätsel der Menschheit wurde gelöst.  Jetzt wissen wir, dass Fernseher Gläser klauen


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nicht ab der Flasche trinken.



Yeah ich wusste es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nicht aus der Flasche trinken.


Ein wunder der Technik \o/


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

och mann die dr house folge heute kenn ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> och mann die dr house folge heute kenn ich schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


cheat0r


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> cheat0r



klar ihr nich?


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> klar ihr nich?


Nope. Ich schau nämlich kein Dr. House 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2009)

RESOLUTION DER KOMMUNARDEN

                    1

In Erwägung unsrer Schwäche machtet
Ihr Gesetze, die uns knechten soll'n.
Die Gesetze seien künftig nicht beachtet
In Erwägung, daß wir nicht mehr Knecht sein woll'n.

        In Erwägung, daß ihr uns dann eben
        Mit Gewehren und Kanonen droht
        Haben wir beschlossen, nunmehr schlechtes Leben
        Mehr zu fürchten als den Tod.


                    2

In Erwägung, daß wir hungrig bleiben
Wenn wir dulden, daß ihr uns bestehlt
Wollen wir mal feststelln, daß nur Fensterscheiben
Uns vom guten Brote trennen, das uns fehlt.

        In Erwägung, daß ihr uns dann eben
        Mit Gewehren und Kanonen droht
        Haben wir beschlossen, nunmehr schlechtes Leben
        Mehr zu fürchten als den Tod.


                    3

In Erwägung, daß da Häuser stehen
Während ihr uns ohne Bleibe laßt
Haben wir beschlossen, jetzt dort einzuziehen
Weil es uns in unsern Löchern nicht mehr paßt.

        In Erwägung, daß ihr uns dann eben
        Mit Gewehren und Kanonen droht
        Haben wir beschlossen, nunmehr schlechtes Leben
        Mehr zu fürchten als den Tod.


                    4

In Erwägung: es gibt zuviel Kohlen
Während es uns ohne Kohlen friert
Haben wir beschlossen, sie uns jetzt zu holen
In Erwägung, daß es uns dann warm sein wird.

        In Erwägung, daß ihr uns dann eben
        Mit Gewehren und Kanonen droht
        Haben wir beschlossen, nunmehr schlechtes Leben
        Mehr zu fürchten als den Tod.


                    5

In Erwägung: es will euch nicht glücken
Uns zu schaffen einen guten Lohn
Übernehmen wir jetzt selber die Fabriken
In Erwägung: ohne euch reicht's für uns schon.

        In Erwägung, daß ihr uns dann eben
        Mit Gewehren und Kanonen droht
        Haben wir beschlossen, nunmehr schlechtes Leben
        Mehr zu fürchten als den Tod.


                    6

In Erwägung, daß wir der Regierung
Was sie immer auch verspricht, nicht traun
Haben wir beschlossen, unter eigner Führung
Uns nunmehr ein gutes Leben aufzubaun.

        In Erwägung: ihr hört auf Kanonen -
        Andre Sprache könnt ihr nicht verstehn -
        Müssen wir dann eben, ja, das wird sich lohnen
        Die Kanonen auf euch drehn!


<33333333



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo, da bin ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Hallo, da bin ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Abend


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

*Stille brech*

Und was habt ihr heute so gemacht?


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *Stille brech*
> 
> Und was habt ihr heute so gemacht?



in die schule gegangen

wg ner wette sauerkrautsaft getrunken (tut das nie!!!) n freund hat danach gekotzt *g*

öhm heimgegangen


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> wg ner wette sauerkrautsaft getrunken (tut das nie!!!) n freund hat danach gekotzt *g*


Um was gings in der Wette? :X


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Um was gings in der Wette? :X



Zwei Freunde wollten ein Wetttrinken aus "Spaß" machen...

Ich hab nur aus Solidarität ein Glas mitgetrunken...


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ich hab nur aus Solidarität ein Glas mitgetrunken...


mitläufer... und dann noch als solidarität tarnen... :S


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mitläufer... und dann noch als solidarität tarnen... :S



Kauf dir das Zeug und trink es!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Kauf dir das Zeug und trink es!


wieso sollte ich?


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

naja bin erst mal off

viel spaß euch noch..


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso sollte ich?


Weil es schlecht schmeckt.

gn8 mookuh


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil es schlecht schmeckt.
> 
> gn8 mookuh


fast so eine gute begründung wie mrgngrmsll


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Zwei Freunde wollten ein Wetttrinken aus "Spaß" machen...
> 
> Ich hab nur aus Solidarität ein Glas mitgetrunken...


Ahso ich habs falsch verstanden und dachte du musstest nach ner verlorenen Wette ein Glas trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Mai 2009)

so, ich bin monk gucken...


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> so, ich bin monk gucken...


hättest lieber house gucken und währen monk hier spammen solln


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hättest lieber house gucken und währen monk hier spammen solln


jo... die neuen monk folgen sind nicht so top find ich :<


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2009)

hört hier jmd mic mafia?


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hört hier jmd mic mafia?


Nein. Was ist das?


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Mai 2009)

so ein mist, die folge kenn ich schon und sons läuft im tv auch nix interresantes...

P.S.: die Housefolge kannt ich auch schon...


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

hey ho leutz^^


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Mai 2009)

Hi  manoroth


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey ho leutz^^


hiho manoroth


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

hey mano

Wie war das Treffen mit Benji?


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> hey mano
> 
> Wie war das Treffen mit Benji?



lustig^^


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> lustig^^


Erzähl mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Erzähl mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



najo hat n haufen nette leute^^ und is gemütlich^^


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Was habt ihr alles so gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alles so gemacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



och nur menschenopfer gebracht und ums feuer getanzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

gebetskreise und das aufsagen von lieblingsversen aus dem neuen testament xD


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> och nur menschenopfer gebracht und ums feuer getanzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lebt Benji noch?


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Lebt Benji noch?


erst wieder nächsten montag^^


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Lebt Benji noch?



ne er war das opfer^^


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne er war das opfer^^


Juhuu das muss gefeiert werden! *Met in die Runde werf*


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Juhuu das muss gefeiert werden! *Met in die Runde werf*



jaaa meeet^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Mai 2009)

http://twitter.com/Jahwe
lol^^


----------



## Melih (5. Mai 2009)

nabend ihr nappel


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Juhuu das muss gefeiert werden! *Met in die Runde werf*


wie war das doch gleich? du sagst du hast nichts gegen ihn aber würdest  nach etwas zeit mit ihm ,ihn ins gesicht schlagen aber das ist nichts persönliches?^^
ach und vorsicht, benji ist wohl grad nicht im thread. nachher fühlt sich da wieder einer ans bein gepisst.


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Achja du musst dich nicht wundern, dass wir dich darüber ausfragen. Ihr habt es ja im Nachtschwärmer geplant! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Met trink* *Met von Manoroth klau*


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achja du musst dich nicht wundern, dass wir dich darüber ausfragen. Ihr habt es ja im Nachtschwärmer geplant!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*skatero auf kopp hau* *met wider zurück klau*


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *skatero auf kopp hau* *met wider zurück klau*


* am Kopf reib* *Manoroth böse anguck*


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> * am Kopf reib* *Manoroth böse anguck*



selber schuld wen du meinen met klaust-.-

bei met höhrt der spass auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3<3<3


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wie war das doch gleich? du sagst du hast nichts gegen ihn aber würdest  nach etwas zeit mit ihm ,ihn ins gesicht schlagen aber das ist nichts persönliches?^^
> ach und vorsicht, benji ist wohl grad nicht im thread. nachher fühlt sich da wieder einer ans bein gepisst.


Das war ja nicht ernst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Met wieder zurücknehm*


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> selber schuld wen du meinen met klaust-.-
> 
> bei met höhrt der spass auf!
> 
> ...


Nein dann fängt er erst an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> <3<3<3



zu süss^^ will auch so ne demokatze^^


----------



## Zonalar (5. Mai 2009)

*Böse in die runde blick*
Ich hab alles gelesen!


;D Ne, ich nehm's euch nicht übel^^Bin auch enldich zuhause


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Böse in die runde blick*
> Ich hab alles gelesen!
> 
> 
> ;D Ne, ich nehm's euch nicht übel^^Bin auch enldich zuhause


Nabend


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Böse in die runde blick*
> Ich hab alles gelesen!
> 
> 
> ;D Ne, ich nehm's euch nicht übel^^Bin auch enldich zuhause


nAbend

*Capri Sonne zuwerf*


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Böse in die runde blick*
> Ich hab alles gelesen!
> 
> 
> ;D Ne, ich nehm's euch nicht übel^^Bin auch enldich zuhause



jutn abend^^


----------



## Zonalar (5. Mai 2009)

*Caprisonne auffang* Danke sehr!

*schlürf*


Na manoroth? War doch gar nid so schlimm, mit lauten Christen rumzuhängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Caprisonne auffang* Danke sehr!
> 
> *schlürf*
> 
> ...



ne war funny^^


----------



## Melih (5. Mai 2009)

Ich hab gehört, dass wenn man ein weiblichen Ava als männlein hat, andersrum veranlagt ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (5. Mai 2009)

Ich mag Frauen! Darf ich doch oder?


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört, dass wenn man ein weiblichen Ava als männlein hat, andersrum veranlagt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gilt das auch für deine Signatur?


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich mag Frauen! Darf ich doch oder?



ne das is illegal!


----------



## Melih (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für deine Signatur?



nein


@benji

es gibt welche die MÖGEN frauen

und es gibt welche die mögen frauen (wenn du jetzt neben mir wärst, würdeste verstehen was ich meine)


----------



## Zonalar (5. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne das is illegal!



Ach verdammt... jezz bin ich wohl ein Schwerverbrecher. Die heutigen Gesetze werden immer sinnloser


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> @benji
> 
> es gibt welche die MÖGEN frauen
> 
> und es gibt welche die mögen frauen (wenn du jetzt neben mir wärst, würdeste verstehen was ich meine)


Kapier ich nicht...


----------



## Kono (shat) (5. Mai 2009)

frauen
iiiiihhhhhhhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Kapier ich nicht...



die meisten Männer MÖGEN frauen im sexuellen Sinne

und es gibt welche die mögen frauen, im sinne das sie auch so werden wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (5. Mai 2009)

Los, sag schon. Welche von deinen 3 Freundinnen haste heut aufm Schoss?


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> frauen
> iiiiihhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich mag frauen^^ hab beinahe mehr kolleginnen als kollegen^^


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte euch auf ein neues sehr gutes Forenspiel aufmerksam machen!
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=102713


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also ich mag frauen^^ hab beinahe mehr kolleginnen als kollegen^^


Also ich hab auch fast mehr Kolleginnen als Kollegen o.O


----------



## Melih (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch fast mehr Kolleginnen als Kollegen o.O



Wenn man als Friseur tätig ist, ist das normal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Wieso sind alle gegen Soulfly?


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Wenn man als Friseur tätig ist, ist das normal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin *nicht* als Friseur tätig o_O




Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso sind alle gegen Soulfly?


Ich kenn außer In Extremo keine der Bands und hab deswegen einfach mal irgendwas reduziert :O


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Dann erkunde dich. Soulfly ist besser als Jan Hegenberg. Der muss raus.


----------



## Melih (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich bin *nicht* als Friseur tätig o_O



Ich dacht du wärst friseur


----------



## Zonalar (5. Mai 2009)

Find das spiel langweilig^^ Will ned mitspielen.


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann erkunde dich. Soulfly ist besser als Jan Hegenberg. Der muss raus.


Zu faul.. ich bleib bei der Randomwahl


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann erkunde dich. Soulfly ist besser als Jan Hegenberg. Der muss raus.



soulfly is echt net schlecht^^ gerade ma fix n lied angehöhrt^^


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich dacht du wärst friseur


Wie kommst du auf sowas? Nur weil ich auch mit Frauen befreundet bin?  o_O  Ich bin halt einfach keiner, der nur auf Sex aus ist >.<


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf sowas? Nur weil ich auch mit Frauen befreundet bin?  o_O  Ich bin halt einfach einer, der nur auf Gruppensex aus ist >.<



fix'd

ACHTUNG: Nur Spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (5. Mai 2009)

geht nix über onkelz...


----------



## Melih (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf sowas? Nur weil ich auch mit Frauen befreundet bin?  o_O  Ich bin halt einfach keiner, der nur auf Sex aus ist >.<



Naja ich hab auch eine Kollegin die ist auch ungefähr wie ich vom verhalten, nur das sie auf Yaoi steht und nicht wie ich auf Shoujo-ai

ps: 



Spoiler



ist immerwieder lustig wenn wir uns darüber streiten weil ich dann am schluss sage: Ach, jetzt halt die Fresse, nur weil du auf Nackte Männer stehst, die übrigens aussehen wie Frauen ohne Titten, und gegenseitig popoliebe machen, kann ich ja nichts dafür :/


nochmal ps: normalerweiße benutzen ich für popoliebe ein anders wort, aber ich glaube wenn ich dieses wort sage, ein bann bekomme ...


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> fix'd
> 
> ACHTUNG: Nur Spass.
> 
> ...


lol


Endlich wieder mal TV Total.. ich vergess meistens einzuschalten xD


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> lol


Ich bin halt langsam müde.^^


----------



## Lillyan (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Endlich wieder mal TV Total.. ich vergess meistens einzuschalten xD


Ja... juhu... endlich Naddel unter der Dusche... :X


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin halt langsam müde.^^


Das hättest du auch geschrieben wenn du nicht müde wärst, du Perversling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (5. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja... juhu... endlich Naddel unter der Dusche... :X



oh verdammt, mod ist da, schnell das rauseditieren was ich vorhin geschrieben habe, sonst bann o0


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja... juhu... endlich Naddel unter der Dusche... :X



was fürn ding unter der dusche? und du bist noch immer grün...


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja... juhu... endlich Naddel unter der Dusche... :X


Und woher sollte ich wissen, dass das bei TV Total kommt heute? o_O Das hat überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, dass ich heute TV Total schaue ^^


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> oh verdammt, mod ist da, schnell das rauseditieren was ich vorhin geschrieben habe, sonst bann o0


Mods können die Ursprungsbeiträge lesen o_O


----------



## Lillyan (5. Mai 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> oh verdammt, mod ist da, schnell das rauseditieren was ich vorhin geschrieben habe, sonst bann o0


Ich klicke schneller als du löschen kannst :> Lasst die Themen doch einfach... ich hätte es später ohnehin gelesen. Dieses "Oh, ich lösch mal, weil ich ja weiß, dass ich sowas nicht schreiben soll" ist doch Kindergarten.


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Und woher sollte ich wissen, dass das bei TV Total kommt heute? o_O Das hat überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, dass ich heute TV Total schaue ^^


Du wusstest es doch ganz genau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Mods können die Ursprungsbeiträge lesen o_O



schei........benkleistet!

ps: ich hab doch nur geschrieben das ich und eine kollegin von mir immer diese streiterein haben was besser ist, Shoujo-ai oder Yaoi : /


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> schei........benkleistet!



gekleistert wird hier net das zeug stinkt-.-


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du wusstest es doch ganz genau.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nope..  ich find Raab (als einer von wenigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)  wirklich witzig..   "Wenn eine Plastikbratze der anderen Plastikbratze vorwirft dass sie eine Plastikbratze ist.."  xD

lol  Raabs Gesicht auf Naddels Körper auf dem Plakat war auch lustig


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Nope..  ich find Raab (als einer von wenigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ab und zu ist er witzig.


----------



## Zonalar (5. Mai 2009)

Manoroth. Wir haben keine Steine mehr zum werfen. Aber Toaster!


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ab und zu ist er witzig.


Wenn man keinen bzw einen (sehr) flachen Humor hat, wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann ist er sogar fast dauernd witzig


----------



## Melih (5. Mai 2009)

ich find Raab nicht so witzig, liegt auch daran das ich keine flachen humor habe, sondern ein schwarzen


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wenn man keinen bzw einen (sehr) flachen Humor hat, wie ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich finde Pocher besser als Raab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich finde Pocher besser als Raab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Den find ich wiederrum nicht so witzig... Menschen haben halt verschiedene Geschmäcker

Naja.. ich spring eig auf fast alles an >.<


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL3X538H7y0...feature=related

hier n hammer lied^^

das kannst sogar du dir anhöhren benji ohne das dein glaube iwie angegriffn wird^^


----------



## Melih (5. Mai 2009)

Fährt ein LKW-Fahrer mit 100 Km/h auf der Landstrasse und liest plötzlich, dass die Strasse nach 50 Metern an einem Abgrund endet. Er versucht zu bremsen, aber die Bremse versagt. Er überlegt sich zur Seite auszbrechen und schaut nacht links. Dort sieht er einen grossen Marktplatz. Er denkt sich, "Wenn ich da reinfahre gibt es bestimmt 100 Tote !" Er schaut nacht rechts und sieht dort einen kleinen Jungen. Also entschliesst er sich nach rechts zu fahren. Am nächsten Tag in der Zeitung: "Lastwagen ausser Konntrolle über 100 Tote!" Als der Fahrer vor Gericht steht, fragt der Richter ihn, was er sich denn dabei gedacht hat. Dieser antwortet ihm: "Ich wollte wirklich nur den Jungen überfahren, aber musste der Bengel unbedingt in den Markt rennen!"


nur lustig wenn man wie ich einen sehr schwarzen humor hat


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Fährt ein LKW-Fahrer mit 100 Km/h auf der Landstrasse und liest plötzlich, dass die Strasse nach 50 Metern an einem Abgrund endet. Er versucht zu bremsen, aber die Bremse versagt. Er überlegt sich zur Seite auszbrechen und schaut nacht links. Dort sieht er einen grossen Marktplatz. Er denkt sich, "Wenn ich da reinfahre gibt es bestimmt 100 Tote !" Er schaut nacht rechts und sieht dort einen kleinen Jungen. Also entschliesst er sich nach rechts zu fahren. Am nächsten Tag in der Zeitung: "Lastwagen ausser Konntrolle über 100 Tote!" Als der Fahrer vor Gericht steht, fragt der Richter ihn, was er sich denn dabei gedacht hat. Dieser antwortet ihm: "Ich wollte wirklich nur den Jungen überfahren, aber musste der Bengel unbedingt in den Markt rennen!"
> 
> 
> nur lustig wenn man wie ich einen sehr schwarzen humor hat


lol tja... so kanns gehen xD


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Also ich fand es lustig.

Ich gehe jetzt offline. 

Gute Nacht euch allen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

gn8 Skat


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich fand es lustig.
> 
> Ich gehe jetzt offline.
> 
> ...



gn8 schlaf jut


----------



## Melih (5. Mai 2009)

Warum essen Kannibalen so gerne schwangere Frauen? - Ganz einfach: wegen der Kinderüberraschung und der Extraportion Milch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps:

Gehen zwei Männer nachts am Friedhof vorbei, plötzlich hören sie ein stöhnen. Neugierig geworden gehen beide auf den Friedhof und sehen ein Paar beim poppen. Dürfen wir auch mal fragen die zwei den Mann: "Nö, buddelt euch selber eine aus!"

nekrophilen witz inc!


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Warum essen Kannibalen so gerne schwangere Frauen? - Ganz einfach: wegen der Kinderüberraschung und der Extraportion Milch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der is gemein aba iwie find ich ihn witzig^^


----------



## Zonalar (5. Mai 2009)

gn8. Der witz geht so. Musst dir die Witze unseres Pfarrers anhören^^die sind gut^^


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Warum essen Kannibalen so gerne schwangere Frauen? - Ganz einfach: wegen der Kinderüberraschung und der Extraportion Milch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol



Manoroth schrieb:


> der is gemein aba iwie find ich ihn witzig^^


Dann hast du n schwarzen Humor.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Dann hast du n schwarzen Humor.



ich weiss^^ naja ich bin eh relativ dauerhappy da lache ich noch fix über was^^


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich weiss^^ naja ich bin eh relativ dauerhappy da lache ich noch fix über was^^


Naturstoned? xD


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Naturstoned? xD



jo kann man so sagen^^


----------



## Melih (5. Mai 2009)

Ein Flugzeug stürzt über einer einsamen Insel ab. Die drei einzigen Überlebenden, eine junge heißblütige Brünette und zwei große gutgebaute Burschen, retten sich auf das Eiland, und mit der Zeit haben sie sich ganz gut eingerichtet. Doch allmählich wird auch der Drang nach Sinnlichkeit immer stärker, und so fängt die Brünette mit den beiden Jungs eine heiße und stürmische Dreiecksbeziehung an. Nachdem sie sich etwa zwei Jahre lang so vergnügt hatten, bekam die Brünette ein schlechtes Gewissen bei der Sache, und sie dachte, dass sie sich für einen der Jungs entscheiden müsste. Doch das konnte sie nicht, und in ihrer Verzweiflung beging sie schließlich Selbstmord. Die beiden Jungs waren darüber sehr traurig, doch mit der Zeit wurde der Drang nach Sinnlichkeit wieder stärker, und so arrangierten sie sich mit ihrer "neuen Situation" und ihr Liebesleben erlebte einen zweiten Frühling. Nachdem sie sich zwei weitere Jahre so vergnügt hatten, bekamen sie aber ein schlechtes Gewissen bei der Sache, und so entschlossen sie sich schließlich die Brünette zu beerdigen!


wieder ein Nekrophilen witz


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo kann man so sagen^^


hehe.. bin ich auch fast rund um die Uhr


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ein Flugzeug stürzt über einer einsamen Insel ab. Die drei einzigen Überlebenden, eine junge heißblütige Brünette und zwei große gutgebaute Burschen, retten sich auf das Eiland, und mit der Zeit haben sie sich ganz gut eingerichtet. Doch allmählich wird auch der Drang nach Sinnlichkeit immer stärker, und so fängt die Brünette mit den beiden Jungs eine heiße und stürmische Dreiecksbeziehung an. Nachdem sie sich etwa zwei Jahre lang so vergnügt hatten, bekam die Brünette ein schlechtes Gewissen bei der Sache, und sie dachte, dass sie sich für einen der Jungs entscheiden müsste. Doch das konnte sie nicht, und in ihrer Verzweiflung beging sie schließlich Selbstmord. Die beiden Jungs waren darüber sehr traurig, doch mit der Zeit wurde der Drang nach Sinnlichkeit wieder stärker, und so arrangierten sie sich mit ihrer "neuen Situation" und ihr Liebesleben erlebte einen zweiten Frühling. Nachdem sie sich zwei weitere Jahre so vergnügt hatten, bekamen sie aber ein schlechtes Gewissen bei der Sache, und so entschlossen sie sich schließlich die Brünette zu beerdigen!
> 
> 
> wieder ein Nekrophilen witz



löööl^^ der is aba echt geil^^


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Oh man was für Verrückte bei "Deutschlands beste Idee" mitmachen...


----------



## Melih (5. Mai 2009)

Ein Mann kommt in eine Kneipe, setzt sich an die Theke, bestellt einen doppelten Korn und schlägt immer wieder mit seiner vollen, schweren Plastiktüte auf den Tresen: "Du blöde Kuh! Du blöde Kuh..." Er bestellt noch einen Korn und der Mann schlägt wieder mit seiner der Plastiktüte auf den Tresen: "Du blöde Kuh! Du blöde Kuh..." Als er noch einen Korn bestellt fragt ihn der Wirt beim eingiessen: "Na, haben Sie Ärger?" - "Naja, ich hatte einen Sechser im Lotto und meine Frau hat vergessen den Schein abzugeben!" Darauf der Wirt: "Na, der hätte ich aber den Kopf abgerissen!" - "Ja, was meinen Sie, was in meiner Tüte ist?!"



so ich geh jetzt off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ein Mann kommt in eine Kneipe, setzt sich an die Theke, bestellt einen doppelten Korn und schlägt immer wieder mit seiner vollen, schweren Plastiktüte auf den Tresen: "Du blöde Kuh! Du blöde Kuh..." Er bestellt noch einen Korn und der Mann schlägt wieder mit seiner der Plastiktüte auf den Tresen: "Du blöde Kuh! Du blöde Kuh..." Als er noch einen Korn bestellt fragt ihn der Wirt beim eingiessen: "Na, haben Sie Ärger?" - "Naja, ich hatte einen Sechser im Lotto und meine Frau hat vergessen den Schein abzugeben!" Darauf der Wirt: "Na, der hätte ich aber den Kopf abgerissen!" - "Ja, was meinen Sie, was in meiner Tüte ist?!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouch^^ der is übel^^


gn8 melih^^


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ein Mann kommt in eine Kneipe, setzt sich an die Theke, bestellt einen doppelten Korn und schlägt immer wieder mit seiner vollen, schweren Plastiktüte auf den Tresen: "Du blöde Kuh! Du blöde Kuh..." Er bestellt noch einen Korn und der Mann schlägt wieder mit seiner der Plastiktüte auf den Tresen: "Du blöde Kuh! Du blöde Kuh..." Als er noch einen Korn bestellt fragt ihn der Wirt beim eingiessen: "Na, haben Sie Ärger?" - "Naja, ich hatte einen Sechser im Lotto und meine Frau hat vergessen den Schein abzugeben!" Darauf der Wirt: "Na, der hätte ich aber den Kopf abgerissen!" - "Ja, was meinen Sie, was in meiner Tüte ist?!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der arme Mann.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lol

gn8


So Mano.. jetzt sind wir wohl mal wieder alleine >.<


----------



## rEdiC (6. Mai 2009)

Weiß hier eigentlich jemand warum /b/ down ist? Nichts mehr zum lurken!


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Weiß hier eigentlich jemand warum /b/ down ist? Nichts mehr zum lurken!


Keine Ahnung aber..


_Nothing of Value was lost_


----------



## Zonalar (6. Mai 2009)

echt übel. Ein schmunzeln lag mir trotzdem auf den Lippen.


----------



## rEdiC (6. Mai 2009)

(:


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> (:



Ach da kommt der fuuuuuuuuuuu-Smiley her?


----------



## rEdiC (6. Mai 2009)

Ne, gibt ganz viele von diesen Bildern.


----------



## Night falls (6. Mai 2009)

> Ach da kommt der fuuuuuuuuuuu-Smiley her?


Er kommt aus dem ersten der 1000enden dieser Comicstrips die in /b/ entstanden sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Dieser ist das Original:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. Mai 2009)

Treffen sich zwei Schurken. Der eine Kritisch, der andere heisst Fritz


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Treffen sich zwei Schurken. Der eine Kritisch, der andere heisst Fritz


Der ist sogar für mich zu flach.. jetzt hab ich mir die Beine gebrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Treffen sich zwei Schurken. Der eine Kritisch, der andere heisst Fritz


.............................................der zog aber mal garnicht xD


----------



## Zonalar (6. Mai 2009)

Das is ja der Witz daran^^


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Das is ja der Witz daran^^


Kein Witz = Kein Witz.   Punkt.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Das is ja der Witz daran^^



der witz dran is, das es gar net witzig is? du bist seltsam^^


----------



## rEdiC (6. Mai 2009)

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Naja ich mach mal mitm Rewatch der One Piece Filme weiter

Ich guck in ner halben Stunde oder so wieder rein wenn ich mitm ersten Film fertig bin..


----------



## Kono (shat) (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Naja ich mach mal mitm Rewatch der One Piece Filme weiter


apropos one piece
wer erklärt mir nu, was das für ne merkwürdige staffel nach gott ene ist
was sind das für merkwürdige figuren und kinder? und wieso hat lysop sone maske auf?


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> apropos one piece
> wer erklärt mir nu, was das für ne merkwürdige staffel nach gott ene ist
> was sind das für merkwürdige figuren und kinder? und wieso hat lysop sone maske auf?


*auf pause schalt und wieder einklink*

Die Staffel nach Enel?  Meinst du Water Seven / die Rettung von Nico Robin?  Oder den Kampf gegen Foxxy?  Oder die Sache in der Marinebasis, die direkt nach Enel kommt?


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

das ist der water 7 arc. lysop tritt kurzzeitig aus der bande aus weil ruffy flying lamb zurücklassen will(sie hat einen irreparablen schaden und würde auf weiterer tour nur mhr scahden nehmen) und in water 7 ein neues, mehr grand line tauglicheres boot bauen lassen . robin gerät in water seven in die fänge von cipherpol 9. eine geheimorganisation der weltregierung. sie geht freiwillig mit weil sie denkt das sonst die strohhutbande getötet wird. diese erfahren das und wollen robin befreien. auch lysop will helfen aber da er zu stolz ist sich mit ruffy zu versöhnen erschafft er den helden sogeking(er selbst mit maske und überarbeiteter zwille "Kabuto") um so helfen zu können. ruffy peilt natürlich auch nichtd as es lysop ist. so die nun spannenden kämpfe zu beschreiben würde ihrer nicht gerecht werden also selber gucken/lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. Mai 2009)

Nach Speiss und Trank kommt Scheiss und Gstank

-Bauernscheissheit


----------



## Zonalar (6. Mai 2009)

wo seid ihr hin?


----------



## Kono (shat) (6. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das ist der water 7 arc. lysop tritt kurzzeitig aus der bande aus weil ruffy flying lamb zurücklassen will(sie hat einen irreparablen schaden und würde auf weiterer tour nur mhr scahden nehmen) und in water 7 ein neues, mehr grand line tauglicheres boot bauen lassen . robin gerät in water seven in die fänge von cipherpol 9. eine geheimorganisation der weltregierung. sie geht freiwillig mit weil sie denkt das sonst die strohhutbande getötet wird. diese erfahren das und wollen robin befreien. auch lysop will helfen aber da er zu stolz ist sich mit ruffy zu versöhnen erschafft er den helden sogeking(er selbst mit maske und überarbeiteter zwille "Kabuto") um so helfen zu können. ruffy peilt natürlich auch nichtd as es lysop ist. so die nun spannenden kämpfe zu beschreiben würde ihrer nicht gerecht werden also selber gucken/lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


achso
mein gott, der schöne anime .. hab mal reingeguckt, fands furchtbar, daher hab ich das nicht geblickt


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2009)

World of Goo. Es macht so süchtig....


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> wo seid ihr hin?


War One Piece Movie gucken


----------



## Zonalar (6. Mai 2009)

Hatte den Trial gespielt. Is echt gut^^


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Naja ich find World of Goo nicht so toll... gefällt mir einfach nicht


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte meine Tastatur fressen können, so frustiert war ich wegen dem Level in dem man horizontal von links nach rechts bauen muß und ja in der Mitte bleiben sollte, damit einem die süßen Goos nicht an den Deckennadeln zerfetzt werden oder im Wasser zerlaufen. Ich habs bisher nicht geschafft -_-


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich hätte meine Tastatur fressen können, so frustiert war ich wegen dem Level in dem man horizontal von links nach rechts bauen muß und ja in der Mitte bleiben sollte, damit einem die süßen Goos nicht an den Deckennadeln zerfetzt werden oder im Wasser zerlaufen. Ich habs bisher nicht geschafft -_-


Jo World of Goo ist etwas frustrierend teilweise.. deswegen mag ichs wohl auch net


----------



## Zonalar (6. Mai 2009)

Nicht? Soo schwer wars doch gar ned^^Musst möglichst breit bauen, solange du kannst, damit er stabil bleibt. Aber sorge, dassde nicht zuviele Goo's verbrauchst :=) Musste auch ein bisschen feilen bis ichs draus hatte


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Hab ich eigentlich schonmal erwähnt, dass ich Polizisten und allgemein Gesetzeshüter (also auch die Mods hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)  mag und bewundere?  Darum guck ich auf öfter sowas wie "Toto und Harry" und "Ärger im Revier" ^.^


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

polizisten kann man in deutschland auch nur bewundern. müssen mit einem hungerlohn in hinblick auf ihr risiko arbeiten. müssen sich brandsätze und steine am ersten mai einfangen und dürfen dabei nichtmal gegenwehr leisten da bei einem berechtigten schlag mit dem knüppel gleich ne klage wegen körperverletzung kommt und der polizist diese auch noch sehr wahrscheinlich verliert. deutschland ist in dieser hinsicht einfach zu lieberal geworden.


----------



## Night falls (6. Mai 2009)

Also hier in Wuppertal haben die Polizisten am 1. Mai (nachdem sie mit Plastikflaschen beworfen wurden) recht ausgiebig Gebrauch von ihren Schlagstöcken gemacht... 
Ich bin weder Polizeigegner noch sonstwas, aber deine Aussage zu den berechtigten Schlägen die nicht geführt werden können stimmt zumindest für hier nicht zu...^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (6. Mai 2009)

kann ich mal so unterstreichen, auch wenn sie es nicht dürfen, knüppeln einige gerne mal rauf, wenn sie größere ansammlungen vorfinden,
aber trotzdem bewundere ich sie auch
jeden tag halten sie ihren arsch für uns hin, bei einer schlechten bezahlung, und meist mit miserabler ausrüstung


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2009)

Ja die Polizei hats schwer. Mir selbst wird die Hand gerne mal zur Faust, wenn ich einfach nur im Fernseher sehe wie diverse Chaoten irgendwelche Dinge zerstören. Ob es nun Mülltonnen oder gleich ganze Schaufenster und die dazugehörigen Geschäfte sind. Das die Polizei, natürlich auch zu Recht, deeskalierend wirken muß und sich nicht entsprechend den Reaktionen der Halbstarken, welche sich hinter einem schwarzen Mundschutz verbergen, wehren kann ist echt bitter.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

als mein opa in den nachrichten mal wieder die bilder zum ersten mai sah, meinte er gleich sowas hätten die zu seiner zeit nur einmal gemacht. damals hätten die polizisten zunächst mal gezeigt wo der hammer hängt und danach werden die krawallmacher direkt für 2 monate in kohlebau gebracht wo sie knochenarbeit verrichten durften. 
sicherlich zu heutige zeit zu recht nicht mehr denkbar, aber man müsste konsequenzen einführen wo die leute das gleiche aha erlebniss haben. gefängnis hilft da auch nicht. den gehts im knast ja besser als so manchen hartz 4 empfänger.


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Und, was macht ihr so?


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

hab mir das hier angesehn^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwLrgxtALWs...re=channel_page


das is echt zu geil^^


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab mir das hier angesehn^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwLrgxtALWs...re=channel_page
> 
> ...


Ich werds mir mal reinziehn


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Naja.. am Anfang wars relativ witzig.. aber mit der Zeit wars einfach immer wieder das gleiche.. wie ein richtiges Videospiel xD
Aber ich spiel lieber selber als zu nur zu gucken^^


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Schon wieder nichts los hier... 

Ich geh dann mal wieder WoW spielen..  cya heute Abend wieder


----------



## jeef (6. Mai 2009)

nächtel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Mai 2009)

tante edith kann nun leider nicht mehr eure beiträge verbessern, sie hilft nun straßenkindern


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## löööy (6. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab mir das hier angesehn^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwLrgxtALWs...re=channel_page
> 
> ...


das is echt geil =D


----------



## Spectrales (6. Mai 2009)

Omfg.. Morgen hab ich Chemie-Test.

Ich hau mich lieber gleich aufs Ohr


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

juten abend allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (6. Mai 2009)

R.I.P. Designthread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moin Leute


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> tante edith kann nun leider nicht mehr eure beiträge verbessern, sie hilft nun straßenkindern


lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was es alles gibt^^
letztens hab ich im klassenzimmer nen kleber von der marke epix gesehen... da musst ich auch lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> HASS HASS HASS
> 
> FUCK MATHE!


/sign heute ne 5- bekommen^^
und erdkunde test keine note weil ich draufgeschrieben habe ich schreib den test net mit weil sie die alten net zurückgegeben hat und die andern hatten alle 5-6  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> juten abend allerseits
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nabend Manoroth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


War er wenigstens violett? xD


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> juten abend allerseits
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Birk: ka,  an die farbe kann ich mich ned mehr erinnern.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend Manoroth
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



waa allys!    



für die horde!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Ich kann die Leute hier (-> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...20&start=20 ) nicht verstehen.
Wieso finden die Jan Hegenberg besser als die anderen Bands? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich kann die Leute hier (-> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...20&start=20 ) nicht verstehen.
> Wieso finden die Jan Hegenberg besser als die anderen Bands?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hegenberg... Nerdmusik und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Hegenberg... Nerdmusik und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber BESSER?!!! als Metal? Niemals!


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> juten abend allerseits
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hey abend Mano.
Abend Anduris,Kronas,Tabuno,Trolli


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> für die horde!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


genau!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: sers Razyl!


----------



## Kronas (6. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hey abend Mano.
> Abend Anduris,Kronas,Tabuno,Trolli


juhu ich wurde genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber du hast birk vergessen^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> juhu ich wurde genannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist mir bewusst...


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich kann die Leute hier (-> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...20&start=20 ) nicht verstehen.
> Wieso finden die Jan Hegenberg besser als die anderen Bands?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil ich den als einzigen kenne von den Bands da ausser in extremo glaub ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw: auch huhu @razyl


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hey abend Mano.
> Abend Anduris,Kronas,Tabuno,Trolli



hey razyl^^


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> juhu ich wurde genannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mich und Birk zählt er nicht auf.
Vielleicht ist das ja auch gut so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## löööy (6. Mai 2009)

wuhu razyl lp rulez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mich und Birk zählt er nicht auf.
> Vielleicht ist das ja auch gut so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast mich wieder in den posts überholt, hast wohl gerade mehr zeit *hust*


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> juhu ich wurde genannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Er hat mich nicht *vergessen*

Edit:  Siehste? 





Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewusst...


----------



## Kronas (6. Mai 2009)

löööy schrieb:


> wuhu razyl lp rulez
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer oder was bist du denn


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Birk, wieso hast du dein Kill bei Korplikaani gesetzt?!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (6. Mai 2009)

Nachtschwärmer! War ich lang net mehr hier :>


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

nicht mit dem anfangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

löööy schrieb:


> wuhu razyl lp rulez
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhm ja.
Wer auch immer du bist o_O


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer oder was bist du denn



er is ne birne mit grosser klappe sieht man doch^^


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Birk, wieso hast du dein Kill bei Korplikaani gesetzt?!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gleich wie gestern.  Random


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Weil ich den als einzigen kenne von den Bands da ausser in extremo glaub ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Youtube ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tabuno schrieb:


> Du hast mich wieder in den posts überholt, hast wohl gerade mehr zeit *hust*


Nein, ich wurde nicht gebannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Birk: Dann setz ihn random bei Jan Hegenberg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhm ja.
> Wer auch immer du bist o_O


eine lustige birne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Gleich wie gestern.  Random


du machst das random? is aber net sinn der sache

tabu hatte nen ban? was hatter denn verbrochen


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Youtube ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ne Hegenberg kenn und mag ich... das wär nicht random 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein, ich wurde nicht gebannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


War doch lustig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du machst das random? is aber net sinn der sache


Was hat schon Sinn im Leben..


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ne Hegenberg kenn und mag ich... das wär nicht random
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jetzt ist es nicht mehr random!


----------



## chopi (6. Mai 2009)

So,ersma nen SAVE bei Korpiklanni gesetzt,auch wenn ich es nicht mehr so viel hör 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> War doch lustig...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was hast du getaaan


----------



## mookuh (6. Mai 2009)

abend


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> So,ersma nen SAVE bei Korpiklanni gesetzt,auch wenn ich es nicht mehr so viel hör
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hauptsache das KILL ist bei Hegenberg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur weil er über Games singt, ist er noch lange nicht gut.

Nabend mookuh


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was hast du getaaan


darüber redet er nicht iwie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith sagt hi KUH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend


Abend Mookuh


----------



## Kronas (6. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend


mitlerweile nen grillava gefunden?^^


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es nicht mehr random!


Tja dann glaubt morgen halt einer der 2 die ich noch nicht kenne dran...


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend



hey ho wandelndes steak^^


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mitlerweile nen grillava gefunden?^^


Blöde Frage.. siehst du etwa einen Grillava neben seinem Post?


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol


----------



## mookuh (6. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mitlerweile nen grillava gefunden?^^



nee ich google mal


----------



## Kronas (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Blöde Frage.. siehst du etwa einen Grillava neben seinem Post?


hmm irgendwie nicht


rofl ninja cow


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

bin ich der einzigste, der das neue forenspiel noch nicht blickt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> nee ich google mal


Such nach  Burgerking, dann haste ne gegrillte Kuh im Brötchen



Anduris schrieb:


> bin ich der einzigste, der das neue forenspiel noch nicht blickt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was für ein neues denn?


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> bin ich der einzigste, der das neue forenspiel noch nicht blickt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup denke schon^^


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> bin ich der einzigste, der das neue forenspiel noch nicht blickt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Welches neue Forenspiel?


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was hast du getaaan


was soll ich denn getan haben?


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup denke schon^^


naja, lese es mir mal richtig durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> bin ich der einzigste, der das neue forenspiel noch nicht blickt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


findest du künstler xy aus der liste scheiße, setze ein KILL dahinter und verringere seine zahl um 2
findest du künstler xy aus der liste toll, setze ein SAVE dahinter und erhöhe die zahl um 2
je post 1 kill und 1 save
check?


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup denke schon^^


Manoroth, mach auch mit. Metal braucht Unterstützung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Welches neue Forenspiel?


Kampf der Künstler


----------



## mookuh (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*g* meine kuh mit grünem hintergrund die schleckt^^

mach mal feuer drum rum


----------



## Kronas (6. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Kampf der Künstler


siehe meinen post obn



Tabuno schrieb:


> was soll ich denn getan haben?


für ban


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> findest du künstler xy aus der liste scheiße, setze ein KILL dahinter und verringere seine zahl um 2
> findest du künstler xy aus der liste toll, setze ein SAVE dahinter und erhöhe die zahl um 2
> je post 1 kill und 1 save
> check?


ajo


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> findest du künstler xy aus der liste scheiße, setze ein KILL dahinter und verringere seine zahl um 2
> findest du künstler xy aus der liste toll, setze ein SAVE dahinter und erhöhe die zahl um 2
> *je post 1 kill und 1 save*
> check?


Das ist blöde. Wollte dort alles killen \o/


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> *g* meine kuh mit grünem hintergrund die schleckt^^
> 
> mach mal feuer drum rum


hmm weiss nicht, ob ich das kann


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> für ban


soll ich dir meine bannhistory schicken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

mach ma


----------



## Kronas (6. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> soll ich dir meine bannhistory schicken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nee nur den letzten^^


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nee nur den letzten^^


wenns erlaubt is wenn ja auch nur über pm
*lilli frag* ^^


----------



## mookuh (6. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> ajo


z.b.
 Skatero 6 KILL ( -2 , vorher warens 8)
Kronas    44 Save (+2, vorher warens 42)
Birk         38    (bleibt unverändert)


----------



## Kronas (6. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wenns erlaubt is wenn ja auch nur über pm
> *lilli frag* ^^


ich kenn meine beiden noch und hab lillys nachrichten noch im briefkasten^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

so hab auch ma mitgemacht bei dem kill save dingens^^


----------



## Kronas (6. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> z.b.
> Skatero 6 KILL ( -2 , vorher warens 8)
> Kronas    44 Save (+2, vorher warens 42)
> Birk         38    (bleibt unverändert)


yay mookuh saved mich


----------



## mookuh (6. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> yay mookug saved mich



was ist ein mookug?

edit: du editierer^^


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich kenn meine beiden noch und hab lillys nachrichten noch im briefkasten^^


die sind ja auch für dich epic ne ?


----------



## Kronas (6. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> was ist ein mookug?


ein böser tippfehler *hust* dein zwillingsbruder!


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> z.b.
> Skatero 6 KILL ( -2 , vorher warens 8)
> Kronas    44 Save (+2, vorher warens 42)
> Birk         38    (bleibt unverändert)


Skatero Kill -2
Kronas  unverändert
Birk ULTRAKILL -38 
...


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> z.b.
> Skatero 6 KILL ( -2 , vorher warens 8)
> Kronas    44 Save (+2, vorher warens 42)
> Birk         38    (bleibt unverändert)


jetzt hab ichs verstanden. thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Razyl selfkill (wegen ... hrhrhr)


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Skatero Kill -2
> Kronas  unverändert
> Birk ULTRAKILL -38
> ...


lol haha


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Birk ULTRAKILL -38


Uuuh spüre ich da leichte Anwandlungen von Aggresion?


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Uuuh spüre ich da leichte Anwandlungen von Aggresion?


Aggresion? öhm ne,warum sollte ich aggresiv sein? o_O


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Birk ULTRAKILL -38


des is burst dmg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Uuuh spüre ich da leichte Anwandlungen von Aggresion?


Er lässt ja seine Aggression ihmer an Leuten im Nachtschwärmer aus. Das ist bekannt.
Es ist aber auch bekannt, dass man hier nicht darüber reden sollte.


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aggresion? öhm ne,warum sollte ich aggresiv sein? o_O


Ach.. ich mein ja nur.. weil da zufällig hinter meinem Name ULTRAkill steht..


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> *Er lässt ja seine Aggression ihmer an Leuten im Nachtschwärmer aus. Das ist bekannt.*
> Es ist aber auch bekannt, dass man hier nicht darüber reden sollte.


Wow soviel schwachsinn in einen Satz - seltenheitswert.
Würde ich meine Aggression hier auslassen,wär das was anderes...

@ Birk:
Hat alles seine Gründe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow soviel schwachsinn in einen Satz - seltenheitswert.
> Würde ich meine Aggression hier auslassen,wär das was anderes...


Äh ja klar.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow soviel schwachsinn in einen Satz - seltenheitswert.
> Würde ich meine Aggression hier auslassen,wär das was anderes...
> 
> @ Birk:
> ...



haste aber auch schon mehr wie einmal gemacht^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Äh ja klar.


Ach ja sorry,du kennst mich ja nicht... Gut dann kann man sowas vermuten.
Um das nochmal zu klarstellen kurz:
Wär ich hier aggressiv im Nachtschwärmer,hätte ichen bann... und ich bin sehr selten aggressiv und besonders heute nicht mal annähernd.


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Birk:
> Hat alles seine Gründe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wollte ich auch sagen.


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2009)

dazu kann man mal wieder nur http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4 sagen


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Birk:
> Hat alles seine Gründe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab auch nie behauptet, dass es nicht so ist...  ich kann mir schon denken warum du mich hasst


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nie behauptet, dass es nicht so ist...  ich kann mir schon denken warum du mich hasst


Nicht hassen, einigen wir uns auf: Meinungsverschiedenheit.
Hass ist was anderes,dann wärst du mittlerweile auf meiner Ignoreliste - davon bist du verschont.


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> dazu kann man mal wieder nur http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4 sagen


wie ich sofort wusste, dass es das Video ist! xDDD


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach ja sorry,du kennst mich ja nicht... Gut dann kann man sowas vermuten.
> Um das nochmal zu klarstellen kurz:
> Wär ich hier aggressiv im Nachtschwärmer,hätte ichen bann... und ich bin sehr selten aggressiv und besonders heute nicht mal annähernd.


Okay wenn das normal ist, möchte ich dich wirklich nicht aggressiv erleben.


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay wenn das normal ist, möchte ich dich wirklich nicht aggressiv erleben.


/sign


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay wenn das normal ist, möchte ich dich wirklich nicht aggressiv erleben.


Wenn du mir in einen post beweist,das ich wirklich aggressiv war....
Ich habe lediglich Kommentare fallen lassen,die evtl. daraus schließen lassen,dass das aggressiv gemeint war - aber das war es bei weitem nicht.


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay wenn das normal ist, möchte ich dich wirklich nicht aggressiv erleben.


aber irgendwie muss ich night falls recht geben
vorurteile sind schon was schönes


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2009)

Der Besucherrekord liegt bei 7.906 Besuchern (15.11.2008, 01:03).
ein glorreiches datum wie ich finde 
naja bin mal off n8 nix mehr los hier


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Der Besucherrekord liegt bei 7.906 Besuchern (15.11.2008, 01:03).
> ein glorreiches datum wie ich finde
> naja bin mal off n8 nix mehr los hier


Nacht Tabuno,schlaf gut =)


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das lied is zu geil^^


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol was guckt ihr an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Samsas Traum hat wirklich komische Songtitel:"Im Embryovernichtungslager"


----------



## Soramac (6. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keYczksaV_8


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keYczksaV_8


ajo des nenn ich mal MUCKE!


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Samsas Traum hat wirklich komische Songtitel:"Im Embryovernichtungslager"



jo schon^^ aber ich liebe die musik^^ zwar total krank aber iwie auch genial^^


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> ajo des nenn ich mal MUCKE!


Find ich nicht gut.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i35PlmWwo1A...feature=related

@Mano: Danke kannte (hm) früher diese Band nicht.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Find ich nicht gut.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i35PlmWwo1A...feature=related
> 
> @Mano: Danke kannte (hm) früher diese Band nicht.



ich habe 204 lieder auf meinem pc von samsas traum^^


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Und dass sie krank sind, ist ja nichts Negatives. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und das sie krank sind, ist ja nichts Negatives.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich weiss^^ ich bin auch ziemlich krank und kenne n haufen leute die das jut finden^^


----------



## Soramac (6. Mai 2009)

Ihr kennt doch das alle den Text: Baby right now, oh baby baby right now

wie heißt das Lied :/


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Find ich nicht gut.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i35PlmWwo1A...feature=related
> 
> @Mano: Danke kannte (hm) früher diese Band nicht.


wie primitiv.


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> wie primitiv.


Du hast einfach einen schlechten Musikgeschmack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast einfach einen *anderen* Musikgeschmack.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fix'd

Ich find das Lied zwar geil aber es muss ja nicht jeder den gleichen Geschmack haben


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> fix'd


ist ja das Gleiche.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast einfach einen schlechten Musikgeschmack.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Liegt immer im Sinne des Betrachters...


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast einfach einen schlechten Musikgeschmack.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne, alda ich hör lieber Bushido und so weißte? so ers guter junge und sooo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ihr kennt doch das alle den Text: Baby right now, oh baby baby right now
> 
> wie heißt das Lied :/




blub!


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> fix'd
> 
> Ich find das Lied zwar geil aber es muss ja nicht jeder den gleichen Geschmack haben


genau das!


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast einfach einen schlechten Musikgeschmack. ----------->
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ihr kennt doch das alle den Text: Baby right now, oh baby baby right now
> 
> wie heißt das Lied :/


nein, aber vielleicht meinste auch mit right now --> right round?^^ dann würde ich es zumindest kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. Mai 2009)

ihr seid doof


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> ihr seid doof


selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> ihr seid doof


Damit erzählst du mir keine Neuigkeit - das weiß ich schon länger.


----------



## Soramac (6. Mai 2009)

BLUUUUUUUUUUUUUB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qluVgp6Xy_E


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Damit erzählst du mir keine Neuigkeit - das weiß ich schon länger.


Dann bin ich ja eine Ausnahme.


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBgbhTIJONg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9mhpdIvitY

das is so meine Musik.
und nein: Ich bin kein Assi oder sonst was...


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja eine Ausnahme.



jup du bist doof weists aber noch net^^ wir andern wissens immerhin^^


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> ihr seid doof


Nö.. bin nurn Psycho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> BLUUUUUUUUUUUUUB
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qluVgp6Xy_E


omg ,hatte ich also recht? xD


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> BLUUUUUUUUUUUUUB
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qluVgp6Xy_E


SCHALT ES AB!


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBgbhTIJONg
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9mhpdIvitY
> 
> ...


Jedem das seine. Ich habe keine Vorurteile


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiIUOKBMUv4

Ich finde diese Version besser.


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Nö.. bin nurn Psycho
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was man an der blutüberströmten Visage von Zorro entnehmen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Nö.. bin nurn Psycho
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



me too^^



und ja skatero deine version finde cih auch besser^^


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Jedem das seine. Ich habe keine Vorurteile


Also ich habe schon gewisse Vorurteile. In den Kommentaren werden sie auch bestätigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Die meisten *behaupten*, ein Psycho zu sein. Ich bin wirklich einer..


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Manoroth kannst du glauben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Die meisten behaupten nur, ein Psycho zu sein. Ich bin wirklich einer..



ich trinke gern blut, bin masochistisch und sadistisch, sprenge gerne sachen in die luft und und und... denke ich bin auch einer^^


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Was für Blut trinkst du eigentlich? Menschenblut? Tierblut?


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich trinke gern blut, bin masochistisch und sadistisch, sprenge gerne sachen in die luft und und und... denke ich bin auch einer^^


Jo..
Dann gibts hier zumindest schonmal 2 wahre Psychos..


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was für Blut trinkst du eigentlich? Menschenblut? Tierblut?



menschenblut^^ aber nur meins oder das von leuten die ich sehr jut kenne^^


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Schneidest du dir dann den Arm auf und trinkst es oder wie?


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schneidest du dir dann den Arm auf und trinkst es oder wie?



jo hab ich schon gemacht^^ aber atm hab ich eh ne wunde anner hand da reiss ich die wider auf und schon fliesst das blut^^



Edit:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU6iP0WLsU8...feature=related


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo hab ich schon gemacht^^ aber atm hab ich eh ne wunde anner hand da reiss ich die wider auf und schon fliesst das blut^^


Boah *würg*
Ist ja eklig o_O


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Boah *würg*
> Ist ja eklig o_O



du mussts ja net machen^^ ich findes lecker^^


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Blut ist köstlich


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

Blut und gutschmecken? Wenns ne kleine wunde ist ja,aber nicht ne größere Wunde... bah ><


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo hab ich schon gemacht^^ aber atm hab ich eh ne wunde anner hand da reiss ich die wider auf und schon fliesst das blut^^
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU6iP0WLsU8...feature=related


OK - du bist ein Psycho! xDDDD


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Also ich trinke Blut ja nicht, aber wenn ich eine Wunde habe (an der Hand oder so), schleck ich es ja auch ab.
Eklig würde ich dem ja nicht sagen, aber trinke würde ich es auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> OK - du bist ein Psycho! xDDDD



sach ich doch^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67X-fO3cvU8...re=channel_page

hier noch ne längere version des liedes^^


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Blut ist köstlich


wenn man auf eisen steht.....^^


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Aber Blut ist gesund, glaube ich...


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wenn man auf eisen steht.....^^



es schmeckt eher nach kupfer... (jo hab xtra ma an kupfer gelekt ums auszuprobiern^^)


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> glaube ich...


xD
hab gehört Popel auch. xD


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> es schmeckt eher nach kupfer... (jo hab xtra ma an kupfer gelekt ums auszuprobiern^^)


Jo, Blut schmeckt nach Kupfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

ach ja habter gewusst das man eisenmangel herausschmeckt?^^ bei leuten mit eisenmangel schmeckts wesentlich wehniger nach kupfer^^


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ach ja habter gewusst das man eisenmangel herausschmeckt?^^ bei leuten mit eisenmangel schmeckts wesentlich wehniger nach kupfer^^


wenn leute diabetes haben schmeckt die pisse süß...


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ach ja habter gewusst das man eisenmangel herausschmeckt?^^ bei leuten mit eisenmangel schmeckts wesentlich wehniger nach kupfer^^


nö, nicht gewusst, aber iwie logisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> es schmeckt eher nach kupfer... (jo hab xtra ma an kupfer gelekt ums auszuprobiern^^)


und haste auch an eisen gelegt?^^
eigentlich müsste es nach eisen schmecken, immerhin ist das hämoglobin eisenhaltig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn leute diabetes haben schmeckt die pisse süß...


Woher willste das wissen?


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn leute diabetes haben schmeckt die pisse süß...


viel Spaß beim trinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> und haste auch an eisen gelegt?^^
> eigentlich müsste es nach eisen schmecken, immerhin ist das hämoglobin eisenhaltig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo hab ich aber es schmeckt definitiv nach kupfer^^ aber ka wiso^^


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht war es auch nur ein Scherz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Woher willste das wissen?


weil man nun mal viel mehr glucose im urin hat wenn man diabetes hat. rat mal was du als arzt früher gemacht hast, wenn da jmd ankam der ständig auf klo musste und du diabetes im verdacht hattest....


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Woher willste das wissen?


Selbsterfahrung
edit:
ah ok,doch nicht =)


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> weil man nun mal viel mehr glucose im urin hat wenn man diabetes hat. rat mal was du als arzt früher gemacht hast, wenn da jmd ankam der ständig auf klo musste und du diabetes im verdacht hattest....


Er hat den Patient gefragt, wie sein Urin schmeckt?


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Er hat den Patient gefragt, wie sein Urin schmeckt?


house und so...
patienten lügen^^
sowas macht man selbst


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> house und so...
> patienten lügen^^
> sowas macht man selbst


Also House schaue ich nicht so oft.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> house und so...
> patienten lügen^^
> sowas macht man selbst



das auch und vor allem: welcher patient trinkt einfach so aus fun ma seinen eigenen urin?


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> weil man nun mal viel mehr glucose im urin hat wenn man diabetes hat. rat mal was du als arzt früher gemacht hast, wenn da jmd ankam der ständig auf klo musste und du diabetes im verdacht hattest....


Interessant... ich glaub fast, das muss ich mal testen (oder jemanden dazu bringen es zu testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das auch und vor allem: welcher patient trinkt einfach so aus fun ma seinen eigenen urin?


Damit er weiß,ob der Arzt recht hat \o/


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das auch und vor allem: welcher patient trinkt einfach so aus fun ma seinen eigenen urin?


gesunder mittelstrahl :-D


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Ich bin mal afk, mein Messer schärfen.. das schneidet nicht mehr wie es soll


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich bin mal afk, mein Messer schärfen.. das schneidet nicht mehr wie es soll



wiso? kannste keine finger mehr abtrennen damit?


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

So ich begebe mich zu nacht.
Nacht mano,Kronas,Birk und Skatero. Schlaft gut \o/


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich begebe mich zu nacht.
> Nacht mano,Kronas,Birk und Skatero. Schlaft gut \o/



gn8 razyl schlaf jut etc etc

und wachs ma n bisserl^^


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich begebe mich zu nacht.
> Nacht mano,Kronas,Birk und Skatero. Schlaft gut \o/


Da ist mein Name oO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute Nacht Razyl


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Wieder da, mit dem erneuertem, scharfem Messer




Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso? kannste keine finger mehr abtrennen damit?


Das Messer hat nichtmal mehr Speck schneiden können >.<



Razyl schrieb:


> So ich begebe mich zu nacht.
> Nacht mano,Kronas,Birk und Skatero. Schlaft gut \o/


Nacht Razyl


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das Messer hat nichtmal mehr Speck schneiden können >.<


Dann kauf dir ein schweizer Taschenmesser oder ein schweizer Taschenlaser.


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir ein schweizer Taschenmesser oder ein schweizer Taschenlaser.


Ne ich hab jetzt mein Ersatzmesser genommen weil ich zufaul war zum schleifen xD
Das ist doppelt so dick wie mein anderes und 3 mal so scharf xD


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

was ihr euch eigentlich immer beschwert das ihr vergessen werdet,. ich werde bewusst ignoriert ^^


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> was ihr euch eigentlich immer beschwert das ihr vergessen werdet,. ich werde bewusst ignoriert ^^


Hast du was wichtiges gesagt?


----------



## chopi (6. Mai 2009)

Hier hat nicht zufällig jemand die Philips SHE9501 Kopfhörer? *g*


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ne ich hab jetzt mein Ersatzmesser genommen weil ich zufaul war zum schleifen xD
> Das ist doppelt so dick wie mein anderes und 3 mal so scharf xD



dan is ja jut^^

meine messer schneiden alle einwandfrei^^


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ne ich hab jetzt mein Ersatzmesser genommen weil ich zufaul war zum schleifen xD
> Das ist doppelt so dick wie mein anderes und 3 mal so scharf xD


Wann geht eigentlich deine Geschichte weiter?



sTereoType schrieb:


> was ihr euch eigentlich immer beschwert das ihr vergessen werdet,. ich werde bewusst ignoriert ^^


Wir auch. :>


----------



## sTereoType (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Hast du was wichtiges gesagt?


kann man denn etwas wichtiges sagen in einem thread wo es nur um gefasel geht? xD


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wann geht eigentlich deine Geschichte weiter?


Wenn ich genug positives Feedback erhalten habe o_O


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hier hat nicht zufällig jemand die Philips SHE9501 Kopfhörer? *g*


*auf Kopfhörer schau*
Nein.


----------



## Spectrales (6. Mai 2009)

Omfg kann nicht pennen :,(



> Hier hat nicht zufällig jemand die Philips SHE9501 Kopfhörer? *g*



NOEZ! HAMA RULEZZ


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

ich sag auch mal gn8... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omfg kann nicht pennen :,(


Wer schläft hat verloren.  Siehs positiv, du bist ein Gewinner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



n8 Andrius


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omfg kann nicht pennen :,(



kein wunder is ja auch noch net späht^^


----------



## Spectrales (6. Mai 2009)

Öhh... Ich würd gern schlafen, weil ich morgen Ch-test hab..

Aber hier spammen ist tausend mal besser als im bett wälzen


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wenn ich genug positives Feedback erhalten habe o_O


okee hab "viel" positives Feedback geschrieben


----------



## Spectrales (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wenn ich genug positives Feedback erhalten habe o_O



Da hast.. *reich*

Ich versuch noch einmal zu schlafen.. Vielleicht beflügelt mich der Gedanke ans Einschlafen während dem Test.. -.-


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> okee hab "viel" positives Feedback geschrieben


Du bist trotzdem nur einer, auch wenn du shizo bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du bist trotzdem nur einer, auch wenn du shizo bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ABER ICH BIN MINDESTENS 4 LEUTE! (UND HABE GERADE CAPSLOCK ENTDECKT!)
ABER ICH BIN MINDESTENS 4 LEUTE! (UND HABE GERADE CAPSLOCK ENTDECKT!)
ABER ICH BIN MINDESTENS 4 LEUTE! (UND HABE GERADE CAPSLOCK ENTDECKT!)
ABER ICH BIN MINDESTENS 4 LEUTE! (UND HABE GERADE CAPSLOCK ENTDECKT!)


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Ich geh jetzt mal off. Gute Nacht ihr alle hier da und dort in diesem Thread und an alle im Gott & die Welt Forum auch euch wünsche ich eine gute Nacht und so weiter und blablablablabla




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ABER ICH BIN MINDESTENS 4 LEUTE! (UND HABE GERADE CAPSLOCK ENTDECKT!)
> ABER ICH BIN MINDESTENS 4 LEUTE! (UND HABE GERADE CAPSLOCK ENTDECKT!)
> ABER ICH BIN MINDESTENS 4 LEUTE! (UND HABE GERADE CAPSLOCK ENTDECKT!)
> ABER ICH BIN MINDESTENS 4 LEUTE! (UND HABE GERADE CAPSLOCK ENTDECKT!)


Setzen! Setzen! Setzen! Setzen!


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt mal off. Gute Nacht ihr alle hier da und dort in diesem Thread und an alle im Gott & die Welt Forum auch euch wünsche ich eine gute Nacht und so weiter und blablablablabla
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gn8 skatero und saber net so viel^^


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Setzen! Setzen! Setzen! Setzen!


*setzt sich**setzt sich**setzt sich**setzt sich* Haha ich darf noch stehen Haha ich darf noch stehen Haha ich darf noch stehen


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt mal off. Gute Nacht ihr alle hier da und dort in diesem Thread und an alle im Gott & die Welt Forum auch euch wünsche ich eine gute Nacht und so weiter und blablablablabla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nacht Skat


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Setzen! Setzen! Setzen! Setzen!



wohin?
wohin?
wohin?
wohin?


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wohin?
> wohin?
> wohin?
> wohin?


Auf den Schoß vom Priester! Auf den Schoß vom Priester! Auf den Schoß vom Priester! Auf den Schoß vom Priester!


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Mai 2009)

ihr seid doch alle äykelhaft krank...^^
so, ich werf dann nur noch ein gn8 in die runde...


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ihr seid doch alle äykelhaft krank...^^
> so, ich werf dann nur noch ein gn8 in die runde...


Gn8 Brille
Jo n8
gn8
schlaf gut


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ihr seid doch alle äykelhaft krank...^^
> so, ich werf dann nur noch ein gn8 in die runde...




gn8 brillileinchen
gn8 brillileinchen
gn8 brillileinchen
gn8 brillileinchen


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gn8 brillileinchen
> gn8 brillileinchen
> gn8 brillileinchen
> gn8 brillileinchen


Wenn alle das gleiche sagen ist es lahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jo, denk dir was anderes aus
Amateur
lol


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wenn alle das gleiche sagen ist es lahm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne bin zu faul^^
ne bin zu faul^^
ne bin zu faul^^
ne bin zu faul^^


meine stimmen sind sich halt immer einig^^
meine stimmen sind sich halt immer einig^^
meine stimmen sind sich halt immer einig^^
stimmt gar net-.-


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Ok ich bin auch zufaul also lassen wir das Spielchen^^

PS: Ich liebe Cryptload


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ok ich bin auch zufaul also lassen wir das Spielchen^^



ok^^
find ich gut^^
ich auch^^
ich will aba weitermachn....


----------



## Birk (6. Mai 2009)

Bring Stimme 4 zum schweigen


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Bring Stimme 4 zum schweigen



schon passiert^^
darum is se auch durchgestrichen^^
die is jetzt tot^^






























stimmt gar net ich wurde nur weggeschafft


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schon passiert^^
> darum is se auch durchgestrichen^^
> die is jetzt tot^^
> 
> ...


Dann is ja gut ^^
Lol ihr Boons, die lebt noch
jo da hat er Recht
Glaub ich nicht


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Ach.. ich hab ganz vergessen die buffedshow zu gucken...   cu nachher


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

waaa stimmt ja-.-

auf sie! sie darf den heutigen tag net mehr erleben!

WAAAAAGH!!!!







hilfe?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Mai 2009)

Geilomat!^^


----------



## Night falls (7. Mai 2009)

Is ja kein Spamthread hier, gell?

Le fromage!


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Geilomat!^^



was fürn ding?

da stört wer beim stimmen killen-.-'

töten wir ihn auch?









genau tötet ihn zuerst!


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Wieder da^^

Also Peggle sieht interessant aus.. das hab ich mir jetzt runtergeladen xD werd ich nachher mal antesten


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wieder da^^
> 
> Also Peggle sieht interessant aus.. das hab ich mir jetzt runtergeladen xD werd ich nachher mal antesten



was isn peggle?

jo was is das? klingt merkwürdig...

is das was zum essen?









HILFE????


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Kennste Bejeweled?


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Kennste Bejeweled?



jo

sicher^^

klaro








ich mags net


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Peggle ist von der gleichen Firma.  Is auch so ein IngameMinigame..  das rockt voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Peggle ist von der gleichen Firma.  Is auch so ein IngameMinigame..  das rockt voll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






ah ok^^

jut zu wissen

töten wir endlich den kleinen violetten nervzwerg da unten?









waa hilfe sie ham mich net vergessn-.-


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Es lohnt sich on zu gehen allein um das IngameGame zu spielen xD

Labber nicht und starte endlich den Angriff!

Genau! Angriff!

Für die Allianz!


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich on zu gehen allein um das IngameGame zu spielen xD
> 
> Labber nicht und starte endlich den Angriff!
> 
> ...





füür die allianz? 

WTF?

killen wir den grünen ally da! machste mit lila?

aber klar doch! für die horde oder so!


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> füür die allianz?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> ...


Ergib dich der Allianz!

*knallt den roten ab*

*knallt den grünen ab*

*knallt den violetten ab*


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

muahahaha

du

hast

keine

chance

gegen

den

ultimativen

WAHNSINN!!!






*metzeln Birks stimmen nieder*


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> muahahaha
> 
> du
> 
> ...


Du vergisst dass du dich mit der Allianz anlegst!  Wir sind immer zahlenmäßig überlegen!  ANGRIFF!

ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!
ANGRIFF!


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

ok du zwingst meine einzige noch übrige stimme die schlimmste waffe einzusetzten....

ich wollte es net so weit kommen lassn aber du hast mich soweit getriebn... ich hoffe du bist jetzt glücklich...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Tokio Hotel kämpft für die Horde?  HAHAHAHAHA SELFPWNED


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Mai 2009)

Könnt ihr mal mit dem Farbenquatsch aufhören? Das zieht nur alles in die Länge! ^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Tokio Hotel kämpft für die Horde?  HAHAHAHAHA SELFPWNED



nein auch wen bill aussieht wie n durchgeknallter troll^^ die haben wir gefangen genommen und hetzen sie jetzt auf dich los^^


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nein auch wen bill aussieht wie n durchgeknallter troll^^ die haben wir gefangen genommen und hetzen sie jetzt auf dich los^^


hahaha die Horde setzt Tokio Hotel im Kampf ein.. die sind doch alle One Hit down


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> hahaha die Horde setzt Tokio Hotel im Kampf ein.. die sind doch alle One Hit down



sobald tokio hotel ma anfängt zu musizieren sind alle gegner scheller ausser gefecht als sie hilfe schreien können. niemand kann diese qualen aushalten


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Du hast so lange zum antworten gebraucht, ich hab mir inzwischen Gehörschutz besorgt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Angriff schlägt fehl!  Tokio Hotel wurde ausgeschaltet


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du hast so lange zum antworten gebraucht, ich hab mir inzwischen Gehörschutz besorgt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du weisst schon das man durch die dinger trotzdem noch stimmen etc höhrt?^^ bringen dir also nüx^^


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du weisst schon das man durch die dinger trotzdem noch stimmen etc höhrt?^^ bringen dir also nüx^^


Das sind Spezialanfertigungen. Schalldicht xD


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Naja, ich geh heute mal früher pennen... morgen Zahnarzt-termin :/

gn8


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Mai 2009)

Namd


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


geh in künstlerthread hast +2 vergessen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Namd


und, scho den neuen film gesehen?

ich fand ihn zwar gut... aber anders als erwartet... <.<


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> geh in künstlerthread hast +2 vergessen^^


Schon erledigt, schon erledigt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und, scho den neuen film gesehen?
> 
> ich fand ihn zwar gut... aber anders als erwartet... <.<



Klar... heut Nacht zum dritten mal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hattest du denn erwartet?


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo suchtis


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Klar... heut Nacht zum dritten mal rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da hat wer zuviel Geld....


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Klar... heut Nacht zum dritten mal rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mehr nerds auf der vorpremiere erstma *g*
ansonsten: ich hatte ihn nicht so "komisch(also haha komisch und nicht wtf komisch)" an manchen stellen erwartet, diese stellen ham sich aber gut in den film eingefügt.


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2009)

abend


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend


Gute abend mookuh


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mehr nerds auf der vorpremiere erstma *g*
> ansonsten: ich hatte ihn nicht so "komisch(also haha komisch und nicht wtf komisch)" an manchen stellen erwartet, diese stellen ham sich aber gut in den film eingefügt.



Joar, bei uns war auch relativ wenig, ich war der einzige in Uniform!

Ohja, ich hatte die Befürchtung das das komische zu sehr gekünstelt sein wird und den Rest überlagert aber es hat wirklich gut hinein gepasst und die Story Stückweit auch unterstützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (7. Mai 2009)

Woaaaahhh wie lange war ich weg o.O gute nacht alle zusammen


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

wie immer, werd ich ned begrüsst...


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo Kronas, Razyl, Brille, mookuh und old D132 xD


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Woaaaahhh wie lange war ich weg o.O gute nacht alle zusammen


Und kannst gleich wieder gehen *g*
Abend


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Woaaaahhh wie lange war ich weg o.O gute nacht alle zusammen


Zu lange. Wer bist du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Woaaaahhh wie lange war ich weg o.O gute nacht alle zusammen


wer du oO


----------



## D132 (7. Mai 2009)

Ein alt eingesäßener nur neue hier ??? *angst*


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Ein alt eingesäßener nur neue hier ??? *angst*


ololol wersn das?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Ein alt eingesäßener nur neue hier ??? *angst*


Neue? nö,bin nun seit fast 1 Jahr hier also von neu ist nicht die Rede.


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Ein alt eingesäßener nur neue hier ??? *angst*


wir sind die neuen alten
du bist einer der alten alten


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Ein alt eingesäßener nur neue hier ??? *angst*



Jap

wir sind die
New Generation^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

juuuuutn morgen vietnaam


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Ein alt eingesäßener nur neue hier ??? *angst*


ich kenn dich noch keine angst


----------



## D132 (7. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin letzten sommer abgetaucht ^^ und so viele neue gesichter !
Edith: Tabuno kenn ich auch noch =D immerhin einer


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> juuuuutn morgen vietnaam


Jutn Abend mano =)


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> juuuuutn morgen vietnaam



heyy wir haben MEZ im gegensatz zu dir


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> juuuuutn morgen vietnaam


hallo roy


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Mai 2009)

brrreee


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Also ich bin letzten sommer abgetaucht ^^ und so viele neue gesichter !


hm du warst aber zwischendurch kurz da oder?



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrreee



immer wenn ich das lese muss ich ans lied denken^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> heyy wir haben MEZ im gegensatz zu dir



na und? dafür haste noch immer keinen grill ava-.-


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> juuuuutn morgen vietnaam


Guetä Morgä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrreee



hey ho^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrreee


Bist du ein Schwein?^^


----------



## D132 (7. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm du warst aber zwischendurch kurz da oder?
> 
> 
> 
> immer wenn ich das lese muss ich ans lied denken^^



Selten sehr selten ich hatte damals immer um punkt 21:00:00 die kleinen Krabbler rausgelassen =)


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na und? dafür haste noch immer keinen grill ava-.-


doch klar er traut sich nur nich zu posten!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> loool thret clos
> 
> 
> 
> ive fight inc! neeeeed tipss für win!


ahahaha
da biste ja wieder.
also ich wiederhole ma meinen tipp: lass dir bitte auf mowl hauen du troll.
schaden wirds dir nicht.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> loool thret clos
> 
> 
> 
> ive fight inc! neeeeed tipss für win!



ein tipp: wen du auch so laberst muste keine sorgen ham die schläge kommen wie von aleine auf dich zu


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> loool thret clos
> 
> 
> 
> ive fight inc! neeeeed tipss für win!


übersetzung:
hahaha der thread wurde geschlossen


ich werde kämpfen (?) und ich brauche tipps zum gewinnen!


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> loool thret clos
> 
> 
> 
> ive fight inc! neeeeed tipss für win!


Lauf einfach richtung faust,der rest regelt sich von alleine


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2009)

xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> loool thret clos
> 
> 
> 
> ive fight inc! neeeeed tipss für win!



1. lern schreiben
2. lern wie man sich verteidigt
3. sei nett dann musst dich auch nid prügeln


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrreee



BREEE BREE     DON'T CUT THE PIG



Manoroth schrieb:


> na und? dafür haste noch immer keinen grill ava-.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   gib mir ein




xXElfaronXx schrieb:


> loool thret clos
> 
> 
> 
> ive fight inc! neeeeed tipss für win!



vote for ban


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Mai 2009)

baaah einmal den thread aktualisiert und schon 20 mio neue posts oO..das ist mir zu unübersichtlich, man liest sich später^^


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> baaah einmal den thread aktualisiert und schon 20 mio neue posts oO..das ist mir zu unübersichtlich, man liest sich später^^


bye


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Cih werd hier einfach ignoriert Oo Hi Manoroth^^


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> vote for ban


* an lillys rockzipfel zieh * oma tante lilly tante lilly wir haben hier ein problem!


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Cih werd hier einfach ignoriert Oo Hi Manoroth^^


Hey Benji. Seit wann bist du hier? =O


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Cih werd hier einfach ignoriert Oo Hi Manoroth^^



hey kleiner quoten christ^^


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> baaah einmal den thread aktualisiert und schon 20 mio neue posts oO..das ist mir zu unübersichtlich, man liest sich später^^



bis dann


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> * an lillys rockzipfel zieh * oma tante lilly tante lilly wir haben hier ein problem!


Willst du ihr den Rock asuziehen oder wieso ziehst du an ihrem Rock? o0


----------



## D132 (7. Mai 2009)

nene du wirst nicht ganz allein ignoriert ich ignorier mich auch ^^


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> * an lillys rockzipfel zieh * oma tante lilly tante lilly wir haben hier ein problem!


sie ist immer noch ma... lilly ach ich lass es-.- sonst krieg ich wieder nen bann wegen verhöhnen eines forenmitglieds ahhhhhh


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> * an lillys rockzipfel zieh * oma tante lilly tante lilly wir haben hier ein problem!


Das problem hat sich schon erledigt.... 
IRC ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> * an lillys rockzipfel zieh * oma tante lilly tante lilly wir haben hier ein problem!



wieso den oma?^^



Razyl schrieb:


> Hey Benji. Seit wann bist du hier? =O




der war schon vor mir da


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> sie ist immer noch ma... lilly ach ich lass es-.- sonst krieg ich wieder nen bann wegen verhöhnen eines forenmitglieds ahhhhhh


ma was? marmelade?


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ma was? marmelade?


ich erinner dich an den mybrute thread und die quote von carcha xD


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

mookuh nimm doch ma das hier^^



http://blendpolis.de/f/album_pic.php?pic_id=1699


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich erinner dich an den mybrute thread und die quote von carcha xD


giev pm oder trau dich hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (7. Mai 2009)

Naja ich wollt nur fix reinschauen bin mal für ne weile wieder mich selbst ignorieren man schreibt sich später *ins loch verschwind wo es hergekommen ist*


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Naja ich wollt nur fix reinschauen bin mal für ne weile wieder mich selbst ignorieren man schreibt sich später *ins loch verschwind wo es hergekommen ist*



viel spass und irr dich net im loch sonst biste im a....


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Naja ich wollt nur fix reinschauen bin mal für ne weile wieder mich selbst ignorieren man schreibt sich später *ins loch verschwind wo es hergekommen ist*


bis nächsten sommer...


----------



## Anduris (7. Mai 2009)

hallo buffed.de


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2009)

Danke mano =)


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> hallo buffed.de


*buffed stimme imitier* hallo!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Danke mano =)


sieht kacke aus der ava -_-


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Beteiligt euch mal mehr hier. http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...60&start=60
Mano ich habe Samsas Traum gepostet. Los spiel mit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## löööy (7. Mai 2009)

nabend


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Danke mano =)



np^^

hallo anduris^^


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sieht kacke aus der ava -_-



gib nen besseren mit ner kuh und feuer -.-


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

nAbend Leute


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2009)

abend löööy


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> gib nen besseren mit ner kuh und feuer -.-


deinen alten ausdrucken, anzünden, n bissi brennen lassen, aber nicht verbrennen lassen, fotographieren und reinstellen


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> deinen alten ausdrucken, anzünden, n bissi brennen lassen, aber nicht verbrennen lassen, fotographieren und reinstellen


btw: priest + dk is platz 3 auf blutdurst also das team rockt noch immer!


----------



## Anduris (7. Mai 2009)

löööy schrieb:


> nabend


haha die lustige birne isch wieder daa xD

sers birk


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2009)

abend birk


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> btw: priest + dk is platz 3 auf blutdurst also das team rockt noch immer!


und bei verderbnis dk+ pala platz 1.
von daher: bring the player, not the class ;D


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> nAbend Leute


Hallo Birk


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

löööy schrieb:


> nabend



jutn abend birnen dingens^^



jutn abend birk^^



und jo skatero da mach ich doch ma mit^^


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> nAbend Leute


hallo birk

*razyls stimme nachmach* guten abend birk =)


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> deinen alten ausdrucken, anzünden, n bissi brennen lassen, aber nicht verbrennen lassen, fotographieren und reinstellen




mhh geht das auch weniger aufwendig?


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> nAbend Leute


Abend Birk


Kronas schrieb:


> *razyls stimme nachmach* guten abend birk =)


Oho bist du so tief gesunken mich nachmachen zu müssen? nice


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und bei verderbnis dk+ pala platz 1.
> von daher: bring the player, not the class ;D


jo vlt isses mal wieder mehr balanced btw: nen rating von 1555 jetzt und hatte fast hot streak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann son schurke + priest und ich habe ausversehen holy nova gemacht als der priest im eisblock war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Birk
> 
> Oho bist du so tief gesunken mich nachmachen zu müssen? nice


nee sonst hast du birk nur nie begrüßt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> mhh geht das auch weniger aufwendig?


aufwendig? was ist an anzüden aufwenig.
aufwendig wäre, ne echte kuh zu nehmen, und die zu grillen. und damit meine ich, dass dus selbst machst und nicht etwa das fleisch kaufst.



Tabuno schrieb:


> jo vlt isses mal wieder mehr balanced btw: nen rating von 1555 jetzt und hatte fast hot streak
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hab hot hot streak noch aus s5.
hot hot hot streak und flawless victor wurde ja entfernt -.-


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oho bist du so tief gesunken mich nachmachen zu müssen? nice


Ist das jetzt nicht selfpwnd? hmm


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nee sonst hast du birk nur nie begrüßt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und deshalb musst du dich anmaßen meine stimme nachmachen zu müssen um ihn zu grüßen?


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und deshalb musst du dich anmaßen meine stimme nachmachen zu müssen um ihn zu grüßen?


hmm ja iwie schon...


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und deshalb musst du dich anmaßen meine stimme nachmachen zu müssen um ihn zu grüßen?



Er wollte Birk doch nur mal das Gefühl geben, von dir begrüßt worden zu sein...


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hmm ja iwie schon...


Ist ja interessant. Dann werd ich demnächst auch deine Stimme nachmachen und etwas sagen,was du sonst nie sagen würdest,in anderen Threads.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab hot hot streak noch aus s5.
> hot hot hot streak und flawless victor wurde ja entfernt -.-


was war nochmal flawless victory wahrscheinlich?


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Halllooooooo Birkenbaum!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> was war nochmal flawless victory wahrscheinlich?


10 ma über 2k in folge gewinnen


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eABVwEgzIss...feature=related


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist ja interessant. Dann werd ich demnächst auch deine Stimme nachmachen und etwas sagen,was du sonst nie sagen würdest,in anderen Threads.


aber jetzt hast du doch auch selbst gegrüßt oO *verwirrt*


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Halllooooooo Birkenbaum!


*facepalm*

Hallo Benjamin Blümchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 10 ma über 2k in folge gewinnen


jo des wär ja noch alles möglich gewesen.. aber last man standing stinkt


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> aber jetzt hast du doch auch selbst gegrüßt oO *verwirrt*


Ich habe auch schon gesten abend ihn angesprochen. Und ihn sogar gute nacht gewünscht - er ist einer der die nicht auf die Ignore Liste gefallen ist...


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Du ich habs euch schonma gesagt, dass ich es HASSE so genannt zu werden!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo des wär ja noch alles möglich gewesen.. aber last man standing stinkt


geht egtl.
einfach wenn einer der gegner lowlife ist (also der letzte)die 4 anderen arena verlassen und du hasts.
wenn du allerdings verkackst.. haha^^


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

soo bin endlich wieder da, habt mich eh schon vermisst, musste BWL Büffeln

lg


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon gesten abend ihn angesprochen. Und ihn sogar gute nacht gewünscht - er ist einer der die nicht auf die Ignore Liste gefallen ist...


<3 nom nom
wer issen noch von denen hier auf deiner ig?


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> geht egtl.
> einfach wenn einer der gegner lowlife ist (also der letzte)die 4 anderen arena verlassen und du hasts.
> wenn du allerdings verkackst.. haha^^


aso stimmt ja^^ ich hab mir iwie gedacht ja 4 killen und dann müssen sich die 4 partner von dir killen lassen aber das wär dumm o.O und der letzte könnte ja theoretisch leaven


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du ich habs euch schonma gesagt, dass ich es HASSE so genannt zu werden!


Ich weiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber du hast angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2009)

wer bist du?


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

hi lachende schreibende Katze..


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du ich habs euch schonma gesagt, dass ich es HASSE so genannt zu werden!



meinst du *Birkenbaum*?

edit: shit   ich hab grad gedacht das war von Birk -.-


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer issen noch von denen hier auf deiner ig?


Spectrales, Night-Falls, Stereotype - wieso fragst du?


----------



## Kronas (7. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spectrales, Night-Falls, Stereotype - wieso fragst du?


nur so oO


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spectrales, Night-Falls, Stereotype - wieso fragst du?


ha ich nid Oo komisch :<


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spectrales, Night-Falls, Stereotype - wieso fragst du?


ach ich steh da auch drauf?^^ das erklärt zummindest einiges xD


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du ich habs euch schonma gesagt, dass ich es HASSE so genannt zu werden!


Du gibst ihm zu erst einen Spitznamen und meckerst dann? Macht irgendwie kein Sinn.


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spectrales, Night-Falls, Stereotype - wieso fragst du?



Interesting.

Aber da ich weiß, dass du eh jeden Post anzeigen lässt aus kindischer Neugier, beleidig ich dich mal nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hallo @ all


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ha ich nid Oo komisch :<


Wieso solltest du auch auf der Ignore stehen?


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

ich hab explizit erwähnt, dass ich nicht so genannt werden will - er nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ich hab explizit erwähnt, dass ich nicht so genannt werden will - er nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist doch egal. oO

Edit: Achja ein neues Wort gelernt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Edit: Achja ein neues Wort gelernt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur durch mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (zumindest die richtige schreibweise)


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ich hab explizit erwähnt, dass ich nicht so genannt werden will - er nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Deutsch: Diese Katze schiebt eine Wassermelone aus einem See. Dein Argument ist ungültig)


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> [katzenbild]


ich liebe dieses bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

Tss Dilettanten ! Mich kennt man !! *so tu als wär er der wichtigste mensch auf der ganzen welt* !!!

lg


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nur durch mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ach und ich add mal nochwas wenn du dich auf 80 levelst, könnten wir ein 3 arena team gründen bestehend aus dk + priest + rogue rockt bestimmt^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Tss Dilettanten ! Mich kennt man !! *so tu als wär er der wichtigste mensch auf der ganzen welt* !!!
> 
> lg


*komischen Typ komisch anschau* *komischen Ton von sich geb*


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Habt ihr mich alle auf der Ignore, oder warum werd ich hier nicht begrüsst? Tse..


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ach und ich add mal nochwas wenn du dich auf 80 levelst, könnten wir ein 3 arena team gründen bestehend aus dk + priest + rogue rockt bestimmt^^


gibt 10 teams auf über 2k... dürfte also ganz gut sein :>


----------



## Night falls (7. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auf mehr Ignorelisten als ich wusste... Exzellent :>


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Habt ihr mich alle auf der Ignore, oder warum werd ich hier nicht begrüsst? Tse..


Ne ich hab dich nicht auf der Ignore..  Hi


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Habt ihr mich alle auf der Ignore, oder warum werd ich hier nicht begrüsst? Tse..



hallo katze mit brille


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Habt ihr mich alle auf der Ignore, oder warum werd ich hier nicht begrüsst? Tse..


Hallo ignorierter Typ.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso solltest du auch auf der Ignore stehen?



weis nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw kirchenjunge heul nid rum ;D
so freya downzergen ;D


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gibt 10 teams auf über 2k... dürfte also ganz gut sein :>


jo also zack zack ^^ kriegst auch support  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

hallo spectrales. 

He manoroth, noch da?

Edit: tschuldige birk. Ich weiss, des war gemein von mir :=)


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

So lob ich mir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hallo Leute


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> weis nid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ahja,interessant...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo also zack zack ^^ kriegst auch support
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa wäre egtl ma ne gute idee, wieder zu leveln.


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich bin auf mehr Ignorelisten als ich wusste... Exzellent :>


Es postet halt nicht jeder 10mal oder mehr, dass er dich ignoriert. :O


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hallo spectrales.
> 
> He manoroth, noch da?
> 
> Edit: tschuldige birk. Ich weiss, des war gemein von mir :=)



ich bin immer überall muahahahaha!


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Mai 2009)

Ich hab niemanden auf Ignore... ich bin einfach zu faul dazu... abgesehen sieht es komisch aus von Gesprächen nur die hälfte mitzubekommen und ich kann dann doch garnicht zurück... eh argumentieren!


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Edit: tschuldige birk. Ich weiss, des war gemein von mir :=)


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa wäre egtl ma ne gute idee, wieder zu leveln.


joa bloß bin die nächste woche wohl net viel on wegen meinem franzacken


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

geht mir genauso Selor ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> joa bloß bin die nächste woche wohl net viel on wegen meinem franzacken


ach stimmt, hast ja den froschfresser da^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> joa bloß bin die nächste woche wohl net viel on wegen meinem franzacken



ach stell den in n schrank uns jut is


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab niemanden auf Ignore... ich bin einfach zu faul dazu... abgesehen sieht es komisch aus von Gesprächen nur die hälfte mitzubekommen und ich kann dann doch garnicht zurück... eh argumentieren!



Ach, Razyl will doch einer seinen postcounter pushen. :s


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth, ich wollt dir heut die seite suchen, wo das Video is mit Jan (jamaaaaan!) Leid hab ichs ned gefunden :<

Habs gegoogled unter "youhplanet Crips I"

Weisst du noch, wie die seite hiess?


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Manoroth, ich wollt dir heut die seite suchen, wo das Video is mit Jan (jamaaaaan!) Leid hab ichs ned gefunden :<
> 
> Habs gegoogled unter "youhplanet Crips I"
> 
> Weisst du noch, wie die seite hiess?



neee kp mehr-.-


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ach stell den in n schrank uns jut is


der pennt in meinem raum, 1 woche fast ohne pc... muss ich wohl zu meinem bruder gehen und ihn wegkicken^^ bloß hat der urlaub :>


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

lalalalala 5. juni is jetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> der pennt in meinem raum, 1 woche fast ohne pc... muss ich wohl zu meinem bruder gehen und ihn wegkicken^^ bloß hat der urlaub :>



die froschfresse in n schrank und dann kannste gemütlich zocken


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> lalalalala 5. juni is jetz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bersteh ich net...
ist das auf deine klauisur bezogen?
wie lief die egtl?


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab niemanden auf Ignore... ich bin einfach zu faul dazu... abgesehen sieht es komisch aus von Gesprächen nur die hälfte mitzubekommen und ich kann dann doch garnicht zurück... eh argumentieren!


Jo, da kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich ignoriere auch niemanden


----------



## löööy (7. Mai 2009)

abend um was gehts den


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

wenn ich jetzt eigentlich was gemeines,schlimmes o.ä. über Razyl schreibe, ist es dann doppelt mies weil ich es ja dann hinter seinen rücken mache? er bekommts ja nicht mit.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

löööy schrieb:


> abend um was gehts den


haste nicht schonma abend gesagt?


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

Ignorieren ist doch unhöflich !!

lg


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bersteh ich net...
> ist das auf deine klauisur bezogen?
> wie lief die egtl?


war gut. wird zwar nix hochpunktiges aber es ging.

und das hat mim 5. juni nix zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

löööy schrieb:


> abend um was gehts den


Du hast heute schonmal hallo gesagt du besoffene Birne o_O


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt eigentlich was gemeines,schlimmes o.ä. über Razyl schreibe, ist es dann doppelt mies weil ich es ja dann hinter seinen rücken mache? er bekommts ja nicht mit.



Doch, er liest das eh Alles.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> war gut. wird zwar nix hochpunktiges aber es ging.
> 
> und das hat mim 5. juni nix zu tun
> 
> ...


na dann gz :>

und was ist jetzt mim 5. juni? :<


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> war gut. wird zwar nix hochpunktiges aber es ging.
> 
> und das hat mim 5. juni nix zu tun
> 
> ...



gegen was tiefpunktiges hilft was hochprozentiges


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> die froschfresse in n schrank und dann kannste gemütlich zocken


ok oder er kann ja auch vlt zugucken wie ich alle wegbashe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

hallo löööy... doofer name -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ok oder er kann ja auch vlt zugucken wie ich alle wegbashe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


es gibt auch franzosen, dies draufhaben in wow...
gegon ftw :>


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na dann gz :>
> 
> und was ist jetzt mim 5. juni? :<


finds raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ok oder er kann ja auch vlt zugucken wie ich alle wegbashe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne der labert dir sicher rein^^ oder pfotet dir sogar rein! 

geh auf nummer sicher uns pack ihn in n schrank

oder in ne truhe...


----------



## Night falls (7. Mai 2009)

> Es postet halt nicht jeder 10mal oder mehr, dass er dich ignoriert. :O


Den Luxus hatte ich nur als ich auf Benji's war...


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hallo löööy... doofer name -.-



Was denn? Er spielt auf Frostwolf!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> finds raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rom staffel 2 kommt raus? (wobei ich bei dir eher was anderes vermuten würde :S)


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/5._Juni
Das ist am 5. Juni


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Den Luxus hatte ich nur als ich auf Benji's war...


lol 
das waren mehr als 10 mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Hi Night falls. Was machste denn so?


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> lol
> das waren mehr als 10 mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja mindestens 10^2!


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

Am 5. Juni sind doch die EU-Wahlen oder nid ? oder 7ter ?

lg


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Am 5. Juni sind doch die EU-Wahlen oder nid ? oder 7ter ?
> 
> lg


7. (in ger)

/me is wahlhelfer


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> es gibt auch franzosen, dies draufhaben in wow...
> gegon ftw :>


pff der kleine wurz spielt doch noch age of empires  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> 7. (in ger)
> 
> /me is wahlhelfer


wenn die am 4. anfangen und du am 7. hier wahlhelfer bist, was ist dann am 5.? >.<


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> pff der kleine wurz spielt doch noch age of empires
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey das spiel ich auch-.- das is n super game!


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn die am 4. anfangen und du am 7. hier wahlhelfer bist, was ist dann am 5.? >.<


sag ich hier nich^^


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

mmh.. manoroth, zum Pn, nein hab ich nicht...

De isch leider ned regelmässig debii. Msn interressiert mich ned und handynummer, han ich au ned :<


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> mmh.. manoroth, zum Pn, nein hab ich nicht...
> 
> De isch leider ned regelmässig debii. Msn interressiert mich ned und handynummer, han ich au ned :<


anchtschwärmer bleibt deutsch \o
schweizern könnter im schweiz thread^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> anchtschwärmer bleibt deutsch \o


... lawl!


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

Uhhh mei goood !! er sprischt a andane sprasch der benschi !

lg


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Habs auf schweizerdeutsch geschrieben um die Nachricht vor euch zu verschleiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Ich bin Übersetzer, ist nicht kostenlos!


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

naa Benji so lafd des hia oba ned !! nur de boarischen leidl deafan hia vum hochdeitschn obschweifn !!

öl gö


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> mmh.. manoroth, zum Pn, nein hab ich nicht...
> 
> De isch leider ned regelmässig debii. Msn interressiert mich ned und handynummer, han ich au ned :<



ok... naja nägscht wuche chunt er ja wider het er gseit und ich bin den au wider mit debi den chani en ja a haue^^


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Habs auf schweizerdeutsch geschrieben um die Nachricht vor euch zu verschleiern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fehlgeschlagen. Warum antwortest du im Thread wenn wirs eh nicht lesen sollen.. und warum antwortest du überhaupt hier im Thread auf eine PM oO


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Mai 2009)

http://www.chip.de/news/Bye-bye-Duke-Nukem...e_36395941.html



Ich schätze mal,dass ich als alter Mann urenkel ,zu seinem 16th Geburtstag, schenken kann und es würde sich etwa so Abspielen.

"Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Hier ist dein Geschenk."

"Danke Opa.Aber was ist das?"

" Das ist ein Spiel ,dass Enwickelt wurde als ich noch so Jung war wie du."

"Danke Opa."

Könnte es mir gut vorstellen


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Fehlgeschlagen. Warum antwortest du im Thread wenn wirs eh nicht lesen sollen.. und warum antwortest du überhaupt hier im Thread auf eine PM oO



lass ihn doch^^ mir ists wurscht^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Ich kann Deutschlandisch, Polnisch, Schweizerisch, Russlandisch, Chinasisch und Griechenlandisch!


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich kann Deutschlandisch, Polnisch, Schweizerisch, Russlandisch, Chinasisch und Griechenlandisch!


ich kann machen dass die luft stinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

<---Faul und bequem

so bin ich nunmal^^hab ihr schon mein neuer Titel bewundert?


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich kann machen dass die luft stinkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Braver Junge.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> <---Faul und bequem
> 
> so bin ich nunmal^^hab ihr schon mein neuer Titel bewundert?


komma fail


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> <---Faul und bequem
> 
> so bin ich nunmal^^hab ihr schon mein neuer Titel bewundert?


Wieso nicht der mit dem umgedrehten Kreuz?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso nicht der mit dem umgedrehten Kreuz?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das wär eher ihc^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

apropos kreuz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das wär eher ihc^^


Oder ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





riesentrolli schrieb:


> apropos kreuz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> apropos kreuz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xD


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> apropos kreuz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ganz kurz hab ich gelacht. 

ganz kurz... *bös anblick*

Wenn du so weiter machst hol ich meine Sammlungen von alten und verstaubten Bibeln!


----------



## Night falls (7. Mai 2009)

> apropos kreuz:


I grinned irl :>
Hatte auch mal nen Bild mit Kreuz gepostet, bin aber dafür ne Woche gebannt worden T_T


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ganz kurz hab ich gelacht.
> 
> ganz kurz... *bös anblick*
> 
> Wenn du so weiter machst hol ich meine Sammlunen von alten und verstaubten Bibeln!



au ja machn wa n feuerchen^^ (ohne scheiss die brennen super^^)


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

Benji wirft mit Bibeln aua !!

AB AUF DIE NACHDENK-TREPPE !!

lg


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> au ja machn wa n feuerchen^^ (ohne scheiss die brennen super^^)


da würd dir einer aus meiner stufe das gegenteil erzählen. der wollt auch ma ne bibel verbrennen hats aber nich hinbekommen XD
is n verdammt kaputter kerl^^


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Na, jezz werd ich aber sauer :> Da müsst ihr euch nicht wundern, wenn ihr von anderen Christen angeschnauzt werdet


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

GoGo - Benji versus  Großteil der Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> da würd dir einer aus meiner stufe das gegenteil erzählen. der wollt auch ma ne bibel verbrennen hats aber nich hinbekommen XD
> is n verdammt kaputter kerl^^



naja ich hab ja ansich nix gegen religionen aber mir hat ma son kerl unbedingt ne bibel aufschwatzen wolln (hat die vor unsrer schule verteilt) und wollt mich bekehren-.-

da hab ich se genommn und abgefackelt

sie brennen echt super man muss die seiten nur n bisserl auffächern damit auch luft dazu kommt


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

yeehah 1:2


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

... Bibel abfackeln... dir muss echt langwelig gewesen sein. Wer tutn sowas?


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wer tutn sowas?


Hat er doch geschrieben.  Er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ... Bibel abfackeln... dir muss echt langwelig gewesen sein. Wer tutn sowas?



wie gesacht normal würd cihs net machn^^

aber wen man mich bekehren will obwohl cih klar gesacht hab das ich nix davon halte da werd ich sauer

und nachdem der seine bibel brennen gesehn hat isser gegangen und nie wider gekommen.

einfach aber effektiv. und macht dazu noch spass^^


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

tsss ich war der einzige depp aus meiner klasse der in die Kirche is an ostern Oo und dann hat mich die scheiß sonne durchs fenste die ganze zeit übelst geblendet ! der da oben will das ich nimmer in die kirche geh !!

Außerdem hab ich gesagt : AB AUF DIE STILLE TREPPE !!

lg


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2009)

bin off n8


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin off n8



gn8 tabuno


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Lustige Taschenbücher brennen auch super..

Man kann überhaupt alles verbrennen, was man nimmer braucht.. Alte Waschmaschine, Handy, Möbel.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

ach, willst du sagen, dass es alute treppen gibt, oder warum muss ich auf die Stille?

Menschen zum bekehren zu "zwingen" bringt nix, weder dir noch dem "Bekehrer" (dummes wort Oo).

Ich nehm diesen Dienstag wirklich die Keule mit! Nur schlagen werd ich wahrscheinlich ned, dafür bin ich viel zu lieb :>


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Lustige Taschenbücher brennen auch super..
> 
> Man kann überhaupt alles verbrennen, was man nimmer braucht.. Alte Waschmaschine, Handy, Möbel.



au ja schränke brennen auch super nachdem man nen halben liter benzin drüber und rein gekippt hat^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

1:3!
schalalalalalalaa


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ach, willst du sagen, dass es alute treppen gibt, oder warum muss ich auf die Stille?
> 
> Menschen zum bekehren zu "zwingen" bringt nix, weder dir noch dem "Bekehrer" (dummes wort Oo).
> 
> Ich nehm diesen Dienstag wirklich die Keule mit! Nur schlagen werd ich wahrscheinlich ned, dafür bin ich viel zu lieb :>



wiso willste die keule mitnehmen? eure bibeln lass ich ja heile ihr wollt mich ja auch net gegen meinen willen bekehren^^


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Sind das Fusball ergenisse oder zählt er die pwns auf? O.o

Nadann muss ich schaun, was ich so im Waffenschrank hab..*nachguck*


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso willste die keule mitnehmen? eure bibeln lass ich ja heile ihr wollt mich ja auch net gegen meinen willen bekehren^^


Sie werden dich knebeln, fesseln und viele andere böse Sachen mit dir machen!


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> au ja schränke brennen auch super nachdem man nen halben liter benzin drüber und rein gekippt hat^^



Geht auch Ohne.

Einfach eine Stelle anzünden, wos in verschiedene Richtungen brennen kann. An manchen Stellen kann man dan feuerwerk anbinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

Naja ich hab au ne Bibel und ma Genisis gelesen .. ziemlich fader Stoff :/

lg


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Ich hab Bock auf Keule^^Für was hab ich eine, wenn ich sie niergens zeigen kann?

Und, ich nehm sie nicht wegen dir mit^^keine Angst


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sie werden dich knebeln, fesseln und viele andere böse Sachen mit dir machen!



net zu empfehlen^^ werde mein katana dabei ham^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

fuck. 2:3

wehe die machen noch n tor!


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

Kain is aber schon en ziemliches Arschloch, löscht da einfach ma 1/4 der Menscheit aus !!!

lg


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> net zu empfehlen^^ werde mein katana dabei ham^^



I HAZ LAZ0R GUNZZZ!


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> net zu empfehlen^^ werde mein katana dabei ham^^


Was willste denn mit deinem Gummimesser? xD


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Was willste denn mit deinem Gummimesser? xD


KATANA... Gummikatana


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> KATANA... Gummikatana



Omfg NURD


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Was willste denn mit deinem Gummimesser? xD



is net aus gummi^^ zwar auch net besonders scharf geschliffen da ich sonst n waffenschein für bräuchte aber zum menschen aufspiessn reichts^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is net aus gummi^^ zwar auch net besonders scharf geschliffen da ich sonst n waffenschein für bräuchte aber zum menschen aufspiessn reichts^^


An wem hast du es getestet?


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> An wem hast du es getestet?



Da reichts, wenn man an die Spitze fasst.. omg


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

Und ich kontere mit der Nicht-Tür !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> An wem hast du es getestet?



an der katze meines nachbarn natürlich!


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Da reichts, wenn man an die Spitze fasst.. omg


Nein reicht es nicht. Ein kluger Kämpfer geht nicht unvorbereitet in den Kampf.


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein reicht es nicht. Ein kluger Kämpfer geht nicht unvorbereitet in den Kampf.



Omg, mach mal wieder ein Fenster auf..


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg, mach mal wieder ein Fenster auf..


Nein.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

ooohjaa... hier ne tolle geschichte :>

2 Jungs wollten in ne Kneipe. Bevor sie gingen, sagten sie sich "Komm, wir beten noch schnell,das Got zu uns spricht, bevor wir gehen"

Ihm kamen 2 Dinge in Sinn: Elektrikoinstallateur und irgend nen komischen Firmanamen (ibns32 oder so...)

In der Kneipe fragte er nen Mann, ob er Elektroinstallateur sei und was ihm diese komischen Buchstaben und Zahlen sagen. Der sagte: "Ja ich bin Elektroinstallateur, und dass is meine Firma. Woher wissen sie dass?"
"Gott hat es mir gesagt."
Daraufhin die Freundin des Mannes schnippisch:"Achja? Hat auch "Gott" was über mich gesagt?"
"Weiss nicht. Müsst ihn fragen."
Sie liess nicht locker und stocherte solange bis er tatsächlich in der Kneipe ein Gebet sprach.
Daraufhin hat er 15 Dinge aufgeschrieben, was ihn zu dieser Frau  einfiel.
"Sie stand auf und rannte und schrie: "Oh mein Gott, der Typ weiss alles über mich!"

-Wahre geschichte. Firmenname is mir entfallen.


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ooohjaa... hier ne tolle geschichte :>



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stalking


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

FINALE!

aber ohne diego und almeida wird das nix -.-


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ooohjaa... hier ne tolle geschichte :>
> 
> 2 Jungs wollten in ne Kneipe. Bevor sie gingen, sagten sie sich "Komm, wir beten noch schnell,das Got zu uns spricht, bevor wir gehen"
> 
> ...


Not.

Alles gelogen und erfunden... oder gibts Beweise, dass das wirklich passiert ist?


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ooohjaa... hier ne tolle geschichte :>
> 
> 2 Jungs wollten in ne Kneipe. Bevor sie gingen, sagten sie sich "Komm, wir beten noch schnell,das Got zu uns spricht, bevor wir gehen"
> 
> ...



der war doch nur n stalker-.-


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> [...]


Bald kommt der Weihnachtsmann! -.-

*sing:"Nimm meine Hände und hacke sie mir ab."*


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Ob du mir glaubst oder nicht, bleibt dir überlassen. Zufällig hat sie uns der Pastor am Anfang der Predigt vorgetragen. Nachhören kannste sie unter der Homepage der Kirche :>
Aber sie stimmt.


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ob du mir glaubst oder nicht, bleibt dir überlassen. Zufällig hat sie uns der Pastor am Anfang der Predigt vorgetragen. Nachhören kannste sie unter der Homepage der Kirche :>
> Aber sie stimmt.


Benji.. gibs auf... (ziemlich) alle hier sind (mehr oder weniger) gegen dich bzw gegen Religion..


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ob du mir glaubst oder nicht, bleibt dir überlassen. Zufällig hat sie uns der Pastor am Anfang der Predigt vorgetragen. Nachhören kannste sie unter der Homepage der Kirche :>
> Aber sie stimmt.



auch pastoren sind nur menschen^^ und n mensch lügt durchschnittlich 50 mal am tag^^


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ob du mir glaubst oder nicht, bleibt dir überlassen. Zufällig hat sie uns der Pastor am Anfang der Predigt vorgetragen. Nachhören kannste sie unter der Homepage der Kirche :>
> Aber sie stimmt.



Und ich kann fliegen! Gleich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> auch pastoren sind nur menschen^^ und n mensch lügt durchschnittlich 50 mal am tag^^


Pastoren sogar mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ob du mir glaubst oder nicht, bleibt dir überlassen. Zufällig hat sie uns der Pastor am Anfang der Predigt vorgetragen. Nachhören kannste sie unter der Homepage der Kirche :>
> Aber sie stimmt.


Achja, schließlich hat bisher immer alles, was die Kirche erzählt hat, gestimmt.

Ich sag nur Wasser und Wein.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein reicht es nicht. Ein kluger Kämpfer geht nicht unvorbereitet in den Kampf.


Da musst ich irgendwie an den hier denken!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Achja, schließlich hat bisher immer alles, was die Kirche erzählt hat, gestimmt.
> 
> Ich sag nur Wasser und Wein.



genau und kondome sind teufelswerk!


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Bwah, banausen! Unterstellt meinem Pastor ja dinge! Obwohl ihr ihn nochnie gesehen, geschweige denn gehört habt.


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Da musst ich irgendwie an den hier denken!


Das ist aber kein Katana.
Sondern ein Kurzschwert. Den Namen hab ich vergessen.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Bwah, banausen! Unterstellt meinem Pastor ja dinge! Obwohl ihr ihn nochnie gesehen, geschweige denn gehört habt.



ich hab ihm nix unterstellt^^ is nun mal so das jeder mensch durchschnittlich 50 mal am tag lügt. und da isn pastor auch net ausgeschlossn von^^


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ob du mir glaubst oder nicht, bleibt dir überlassen. Zufällig hat sie uns der Pastor am Anfang der Predigt vorgetragen. Nachhören kannste sie unter der Homepage der Kirche :>
> Aber sie stimmt.


klingt ja auch extrem logisch das ich einfach so mal zu gott bete udn der mir nonsense antwort .
war wenn überhaupt nen üblicher trick.
beid er frau hat er wahrscheinlich klischees aufgeschrieben . die anzahl seiner notizen spricht dafür denn so hat er eine hohe trefferquote


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Lol, Mefisthor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein Katana.
> Sondern ein Kurzschwert. Den Namen hab ich vergessen.



tanto nennt man des^^


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein Katana.
> Sondern ein Kurzschwert. Den Namen hab ich vergessen.


Das hat er nicht gemeint. (glaube ich zumindest)


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

*hust* NERD *hust*

Er sieht nich das Nerdige an dem Bild sondern nur das das kein Katana is Oo

lg


----------



## Falathrim (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Bwah, banausen! Unterstellt meinem Pastor ja dinge! Obwohl ihr ihn nochnie gesehen, geschweige denn gehört habt.


Auch wenn du vielleicht kindesähnliche Gefühle entwickelt hast:
Das nennt sich (fuck ich weiß nicht mehr wies heißt -.-)...nur weil er dich damals als du noch klein warst berührt hat heißt das nicht dass er ein ganz toller Hecht ist.

Und siehs ein:
99% dessen, was in der Bibel steht ist absoluter Bullshit. Das Ding ist so parteiisch, dass es nicht mal als Geschichtsbuch taugt.
Also bestell deinem Pastor nen schönen Gruß, er ist ein Vollidiot.


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> *hust* NERD *hust*
> 
> Er sieht nich das Nerdige an dem Bild sondern nur das das kein Katana is Oo
> 
> lg


Siehste?  Ich wusste doch, dass er DAS meint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tanto nennt man des^^


Kennst du eigentlich Kenshin?


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kennst du eigentlich Kenshin?



sacht mir iwas aber ka was^^


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

das gezeigte schwert ist ein Wakizashi. wer Yojinbo in FF X hatte weis das^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sacht mir iwas aber ka was^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der da.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

Vll is Skatero das Bild ja schon bekannt ... ausm Spiegel :O

jetzt bin ich au ma grundlos fies , wohoo ^^

lg


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Na? Erklärt mir bitte, warum ich mit nen sehr schweren sonnenbrand mit beten wegbekommen habe? Obwohl ich es Tage zuvor mit Sonnencreme und Aprés-soleil (und ja, ich hab sie ned verwechselt Oo) versucht habe. HInzukommt, dass ich an dem Tag, an dem ich gebetet hab, mit Absicht, nichts dergleichen auf meinem Körper geschmiert hab. und ich bekomm wirklich sehr leicht Sonnenbrand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wahrscheinlich werdet ihr euch schon ne halblogische geschichte ausdenken können.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das gezeigte schwert ist ein Wakizashi. war Yojinbo in FF X hatte weis das^^



nene

das wakizashi is das mittlere. das was der da hatte war der ganz kurze beinahe dolch

das nennt man tanto^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Der da.



ne kenn cih net^^


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Benji, gibs auf.. Wir alle glauben hier nicht an Gott.

Sieht meine Sig scheiße aus..? ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

Durch willenskraft un Einbildung kann man viel machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> -text-


*auf die Signatur zeig*

Da du als zweites Game  SSBB nennt, nehme ich mal an, du meinst Mario Kart für die Wii, richtig? ^^


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nene
> 
> das wakizashi is das mittlere. das was der da hatte war der ganz kurze beinahe dolch
> 
> das nennt man tanto^^


das war ein wakizashi, ein tanto ist gerade und hat keinen wellenschliff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Vll is Skatero das Bild ja schon bekannt ... ausm Spiegel :O
> 
> jetzt bin ich au ma grundlos fies , wohoo ^^
> 
> lg


Oh du bist aber fies. Du Schelm!


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na? Erklärt mir bitte, warum ich mit nen sehr schweren sonnenbrand mit beten wegbekommen habe? Obwohl ich es Tage zuvor mit Sonnencreme und Aprés-soleil (und ja, ich hab sie ned verwechselt Oo) versucht habe. HInzukommt, dass ich an dem Tag, an dem ich gebetet hab, mit Absicht, nichts dergleichen auf meinem Körper geschmiert hab. und ich bekomm wirklich sehr leicht Sonnenbrand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ganz einfach: placebo effekt

und das is net halblogisch das is ganz logisch und wissenschaftlich bewiesn^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na? Erklärt mir bitte, warum ich mit nen sehr schweren sonnenbrand mit beten wegbekommen habe? Obwohl ich es Tage zuvor mit Sonnencreme und Aprés-soleil (und ja, ich hab sie ned verwechselt Oo) versucht habe. HInzukommt, dass ich an dem Tag, an dem ich gebetet hab, mit Absicht, nichts dergleichen auf meinem Körper geschmiert hab. und ich bekomm wirklich sehr leicht Sonnenbrand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


muahaha todesrofl ey XDDD


----------



## Night falls (7. Mai 2009)

> Na? Erklärt mir bitte, warum ich mit nen sehr schweren sonnenbrand mit beten wegbekommen habe? Obwohl ich es Tage zuvor mit Sonnencreme und Aprés-soleil (und ja, ich hab sie ned verwechselt Oo) versucht habe. HInzukommt, dass ich an dem Tag, an dem ich gebetet hab, mit Absicht, nichts dergleichen auf meinem Körper geschmiert hab. und ich bekomm wirklich sehr leicht Sonnenbrand smile.gif
> 
> Aber wahrscheinlich werdet ihr euch schon ne halblogische geschichte ausdenken können.


Das liegt daran, dass Jesus vom Himmel herabgestiegen ist und dir ein Küsschen auf den Sonnenbrand gegeben hat.
Wenn das mal keine logische Geschichte ist!
Oder vllt auch weil du dir am Vortag mit genannten Produkten deine Haut eingerieben hast.


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *auf die Signatur zeig*
> 
> Da du als zweites Game  SSBB nennt, nehme ich mal an, du meinst Mario Kart für die Wii, richtig? ^^


jupp, mario kart für ds hab ich nicht ^^

@ benji, also solch einen selfown....nee xD


----------



## Falathrim (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na? Erklärt mir bitte, warum ich mit nen sehr schweren sonnenbrand mit beten wegbekommen habe? Obwohl ich es Tage zuvor mit Sonnencreme und Aprés-soleil (und ja, ich hab sie ned verwechselt Oo) versucht habe. HInzukommt, dass ich an dem Tag, an dem ich gebetet hab, mit Absicht, nichts dergleichen auf meinem Körper geschmiert hab. und ich bekomm wirklich sehr leicht Sonnenbrand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Total logisch.
Das Zeug was du am Vortag benutzt hattest ist in die Haut eingezogen und hat seine Wirkung entfaltet. Ausserdem hatte sich der Regenerationprozess der Zellen bereits in Gang gesetzt, auch am Vortag schon (deshalb hats so geschmerzt)

Und dafür, dass du wegen dem schweren Sonnenbrand Hautkrebs bekommst kannst du dich auch bei Gott bedanken (:


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das war ein wakizashi, ein tanto ist gerade und hat keinen wellenschliff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das tanto is genau gleich wie ein katana halt nur viel kleiner. und is genau gleich geschmiedet also auch wellenschliff


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Ach ich gebs auf. Da nützt nur noch die Begnadigung Gottes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das tanto is genau gleich wie ein katana halt nur viel kleiner. und is genau gleich geschmiedet also auch wellenschliff


ein brötchenmesser?


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Sieht meine Sig jetzt scheiße aus oder nicht?


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Es gibt aber auch noch das Kodachi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ein brötchenmesser?



jo so ungefähr^^


und ja spectrales sie sieht beschissn aus^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

paint 4tw^^


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Der name sieht scheisse aus. Musst noch ein bisschen Pimpen.


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Sieht meine Sig jetzt scheiße aus oder nicht?


Nö aber gut ist es auch nicht...


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

Also ich habs damals ehrlich versucht mit Glauben und so, war sogar in so nem christenprogramm als Kind, aber bin ein logischer Mensch und das einzige was einen Gott im geringsten nur zeigt is die tatsache wie Materie dasein kann, ich mein woher kommt das Zeug für den Urknall her ? das kann doch nich einfach so dagewesen sein ?

lg


----------



## Falathrim (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach ich gebs auf. Da nützt nur noch die Begnadigung Gottes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


What?
Ich bin sowas von verdammt
Aber tu mir nen Gefallen: Wenn du an deinem kommenden Hautkrebs stirbst und Gott auf nem Begnadigungstrip ist...sei so gut und teile ihm mit dass ich bitte nichtbegnadigt werden will, die Hölle rockt einfach viel mehr als der dämliche Himmel. Und wenn du schon dabei bist:
Hau ihm aufs Maul.


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Hab mir auch keine Mühe gemacht

Paint ist scheiße >.>


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Ich solt vllt noch erwähnen, dass ich den Sonnenbrand 4 Tage lang hatte, und dass er immer schlimmer wurde, als ich ihn behandelte (und hab das Zeug echt seit dem ersten  Tag draufgeschmiert) Erst am 5. Tag kam mir in den Sinn, vllt mal zu beten.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> What?
> Ich bin sowas von verdammt
> Aber tu mir nen Gefallen: Wenn du an deinem kommenden Hautkrebs stirbst und Gott auf nem Begnadigungstrip ist...sei so gut und teile ihm mit dass ich bitte nichtbegnadigt werden will, die Hölle rockt einfach viel mehr als der dämliche Himmel. Und wenn du schon dabei bist:
> Hau ihm aufs Maul.



au ja machn wa ne grillfete inner hölle^^


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

gegen das tanto spricht das es ein tanto zum stchen gedacht ist, aber wenn man die spitze der klinge vom bild ansieht merkt man das man damit wohl eher suboptimal fährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Also ich habs damals ehrlich versucht mit Glauben und so, war sogar in so nem christenprogramm als Kind, aber bin ein logischer Mensch und das einzige was einen Gott im geringsten nur zeigt is die tatsache wie Materie dasein kann, ich mein woher kommt das Zeug für den Urknall her ? das kann doch nich einfach so dagewesen sein ?
> 
> lg


Ich hab da so ne Theorie.. aber die behalt ich für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Omg, Falathrim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thx für dein Post


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich solt vllt noch erwähnen, dass ich den Sonnenbrand 4 Tage lang hatte, und dass er immer schlimmer wurde, als ich ihn behandelte (und hab das Zeug echt seit dem ersten  Tag draufgeschmiert) Erst am 5. Tag kam mir in den Sinn, vllt mal zu beten.


Wenn man einen Sonnenbrand hat, sollte man auch nicht noch mehr in die Sonne gehen.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> gegen das tanto spricht das es ein tanto zum stchen gedacht ist, aber wenn man die spitze der klinge vom bild ansieht merkt man das man damit wohl eher suboptimal fährt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey das isn spielzeug-.- die können auch net alles perfekt machen^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> What?
> Ich bin sowas von verdammt
> Aber tu mir nen Gefallen: Wenn du an deinem kommenden Hautkrebs stirbst und Gott auf nem Begnadigungstrip ist...sei so gut und teile ihm mit dass ich bitte nichtbegnadigt werden will, die Hölle rockt einfach viel mehr als der dämliche Himmel. Und wenn du schon dabei bist:
> Hau ihm aufs Maul.


sags ihm selbst =) http://www.titane.ca/concordia/dfar251/igod/main.html


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

Ist es nicht viel zu Egoistisch für sich selbst zu beten ?
Außerdem wird durch den Glauben für die meisten nur der Wille gestärkt, das is ein Nebeneffekt wofür ich ned gläubig sein muss
Sag dir mal den ganzen Tag "Jeder hasst mich, der Tag is beschissen" und dann wird der tag au kacke, hatten wir ma in Psychologie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> gegen das tanto spricht das es ein tanto zum stchen gedacht ist, aber wenn man die spitze der klinge vom bild ansieht merkt man das man damit wohl eher suboptimal fährt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kodachi ftw :O
Besser als jedes Schild


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Hab die Sonne so gut wie möglich gemieden. Nur schade dass ich aufm Camp war und wir immer draussen zu Mittag gegessen habn -.-

Wisst ihr eigendlich an was man alles Krebs bekommen kann? Soll ich mal anfangen aufzuzählen?


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hab die Sonne so gut wie möglich gemieden. Nur schade dass ich aufm Camp war und wir immer draussen zu Mittag gegessen habn -.-
> 
> Wisst ihr eigendlich an was man alles Krebs bekommen kann? Soll ich mal anfangen aufzuzählen?


wenn man genervt wird zb...


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey das isn spielzeug-.- die können auch net alles perfekt machen^^


ja nee is klar xD ich hab übrigens nen doppelköpfigen hund geboren mit nur einem kopf^^


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Omfg iGod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sags ihm selbst =) http://www.titane.ca/concordia/dfar251/igod/main.html


Ist Gott geistig behindert oder was?  o_O    Ich begrüße ihn mit  Yo.. er begrüßt mich mit  "Is that your final answer"


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hab die Sonne so gut wie möglich gemieden. Nur schade dass ich aufm Camp war und wir immer draussen zu Mittag gegessen habn -.-
> 
> Wisst ihr eigendlich an was man alles Krebs bekommen kann? Soll ich mal anfangen aufzuzählen?


ich bekomm krebs immer bei "Nordsee"


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 WHATS UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP
God:
I have never been asked that before. 

Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kann ich nicht glauben!

Me:
 WHATS UP
God:
The stars.

^^


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

> Me:
> How are you?
> God:
> I am functioning within normal parameters.



Was hat der gesagt?


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sags ihm selbst =) http://www.titane.ca/concordia/dfar251/igod/main.html


Me:
 I have a question
God:
Ask me anything.
Me:
 Did you made the Universe ?
God:
No I didn't  made the Universe.

AHAAA !!

lg


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

> How old are you?
> Me:
> 16
> God:
> ...


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 did you heal Benji9's sunburn?
God:
No I didn't  heal Benji9 s sunburn. What's  it like?


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

God:
No I didn't  made the Universe. What's  it like?
Me:
 Ehhm all ?
God:
All?
Me:
 ya all
God:
Yeah that's right. " All?"? All?
Me:
 ya all
God:
Right on. " All?"? All?
Me:
 All !
God:
" All?"? All?


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

God:
That makes sense to me.  I think you mean "it's" or "it is" not "its".  Should I know  it is?


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Is lustig mit nem Gott zu reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Super, jetzt überlastet die Seite, weil alle drauf sind.. -.-


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Is lustig mit nem geistig behindertem Gott zu reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fix'd


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 how old are you?
God:
I am the product of over five years' research.
Me:
 Did you feel great?
God:
No I didn't  feel great. What's  it like?
Me:
 can i kiss you?
God:
You might get an electric shock if you tried that.


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 No
God:
Are you serious?
Me:
 Yes
God:
I can't believe it.
Me:
 You can believe it!
God:
No I don't think I can do  it.
Me:
 Sure!
God:
OK let's do it.  Hey.


Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 ah, ok
God:
OK.  Ah hah.
Me:
 Stupid?
God:
Are you calling me stupid?
Me:
 yeas
God:
I will remember you said that when robots take over the World.


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 Do you exist?
God:
I exist as much as you exist,  Skatero.

lol


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 And how are you ?
God:
I am fine, thank you.
Me:
 And what is with the AIDS Infected ?
God:
it came with my programming.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 Yo God, What's up?
God:
I am a Christian.
Me:
 You are God, aren't you?
God:
Yes, I am God.. Really.
Me:
 Wonderful. So let me burn in Hell, please.
God:
Alright then.   Your polite style is very nice.  Ahem.  Go ahead, , try to  burn in Hell.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 How does you feel?
God:
As a computer I have no feelings.
Me:
 Oh, i'm so sorry
God:
Er.  Do you really mean it?
Me:
 of course
God:
That's alright.
Me:
 what's your name?
God:
My name is  God.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

God:
When do you think artificial intelligence will replace lawyers? 
Me:
 Never
God:
"I think there is a world market for about five computers."---Thomas Watson, IBM Chairman, 1943.

Lawl Gott zitiert xD

Me:
 hmm
God:
Studies show that 99% of people spell Hmm with 2 M's.


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

God:
What do you have that is ? 
Me:
 what?
God:
Didn't you understand it?
Me:
 no
God:
Which part are you confused about?
Me:
 the whole sentence
God:
Let us try to break it down into parts.
Me:
 I said: The whole sentence
God:
What did you mean by  it?  Let us try to break it down into parts.
Me:
 EVERYTHING
God:
That is a lot.
Me:
 Yea
God:
It goes without saying.
Me:
 Words can walk?
God:
When do you think artificial intelligence will replace lawyers? 
Me:
 That is not a answer on my question
God:
Please correct my mistake.  What is  a answer on your question ?
Me:
 I dont know.. YOU tell me 
God:
Me either.   What do you want me to tell you?
Me:
 Whats the sense of life
God:
It is found in the Bible. 
Me:
 oh really?
God:
Ugh. For real.
Me:
 for really really?
God:
If you could have any kind of robot what would it be?  For real. For real.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

ich finds immer anstrengend mit ihm zu chatten -.-

Me:
 yo dawg
God:
I think  dawg is a lot of things. 
Me:
 is you black?
God:
Signs point to yes.  Ask  LeknorChat  if it is.
Me:
 who's that?
God:
What does "that" refer to?
Me:
 LeknorChat
God:
Oh I get  it.
Me:
 so what's the answer?
God:
Gee.  The answer is the correct reply to the question.
Me:
 answer my questions correctly motherfucker!
God:
What was the question ?
Me:
 who is LeknorChat?
God:
 Leknorchat is an Instant Messaging AIML robot.
Me:
 why didn't you say that earlier?
God:
I thought I did.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 Do you love me?
God:
Yes I love everyone.
Me:
 and my cat?
God:
Where did you get your  cat?
Me:
 nono, you don't understand. I mean my cat. My pet
God:
Would  nono me ever  understand?   Where did you get your  cat?   Have you told many people that your  pet?


----------



## Falathrim (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 What do You think about George Walker Bush?
God:
he is President of the United States.
Me:
 No, George Walker Bush isn't president of the United States.
God:
Are you serious?  That George is some hero.
Me:
 No, he isn't.
God:
Are you serious?  I see.  not is  he?
Me:
 Yes, he murdered thousands *in the name of you.*
God:
Alright then.  I get it.  not  murdered thousands in the name of me.


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 Guten Tag
God:
Schoenen guten Tag!


Der kann Deutsch. oO


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Wir zwingen die Seite in die Knie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das macht spass! Fragen wir alle gott nach dem sinn des Lebens und postet die Antworten!


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 Hi
God:
Hello. What is your name?
Me:
 Kannst du deutsch?
God:
Leider nein, das hat mir bis jetzt niemand beigebracht.
Me:
 o_O das war aber grad deutsch du pfeife
God:
Das dachte ich mir auch.
Me:
 lol
God:
I'm glad you find this amusing.


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 Was ist der Sinn des Lebens?
God:
In Wirklichkeit lautet die Antwort 23, nicht 42!
Me:
 Whats the sense of life
God:
It is found in the Bible.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 s
God:
:-).
Me:
 a
God:
A B C...
Me:
 q
God:
Is that from ? 
Me:
 v
God:
Who are you talking about? 
Me:
 bb
God:
I've never heard of them before. 
Me:
 xD
God:
What do you really want to ask me? 
Me:
 What is the sense of life?
God:
The meaning of life is part of God's mysterious plans. 
Me:
 Really?
God:
For real.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

God:
My brain contains  categories, but not one that matches your last input. 
Me:
 No
God:
Are you serious?
Me:
 No
God:
Are you serious?
Me:
 No
God:
Are you serious?
Me:
 No
God:
Are you serious?
Me:
 No
God:
Are you serious?

23 is doch irgendwas mit den illuminanten oder ?


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 Danke
God:
Kein Thema. :-).
Me:
 Du bist aber nett
God:
Das werde ich Dr. Wallace sagen.

omg ?


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 who is te devil?
God:
I do not recognize the name. 
  I can ask my botmaster.


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 What's the sense of life?
God:
Actually, it's twenty-three, not forty-two. 
Me:
 Why?
God:
it is a literary reference to the Illuminatus.
Me:
 Where are the Illuminatus?
God:
I would search for it.  Have you tried looking in the Open Directory?  That's an interesting question. I'll come back to that in a minute..


----------



## Falathrim (7. Mai 2009)

Definitiv xD

Me:
 Moin
God:
That remark was either too complex or too simple for me. We were talking about . 
Me:
 Fresse, [...]
God:
Sure,  Fresse [...] sounds like a good topic.


----------



## Spectrales (7. Mai 2009)

Bin mal im Bett


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 hey, du kannst ja deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


God:
:-)  You've got my full attention.  Danke fuer die Information.
Me:
 Hab ich dich jetzt gerettet?
God:
Are you a student? 
Me:
 ja?
God:
Where do you go to school?
Me:
 in Bzen
God:
Tell me a little about your life in  Bzen. 
Me:
 schn und gemtlich dort, aber die Mitschler sind gemein zu mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


God:
Zu Dir?
Me:
 ja, zu mir
God:
Aha.  We have never talked about it before.


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

God:
Who is your favorite Science Fiction author? 
Me:
 You
God:
" Who is your favorite Science Fiction author?"?  Me,  Skatero ?
Me:
 Yes you
God:
Oh. " Me, Skatero ?"?  Me,  Skatero ?
Me:
 Yes you
God:
Yeah that's right. " Me, Skatero ?"?  Me,  Skatero ?
Me:
 Yes you!
God:
Pardon me? " Me, Skatero ?"?  Me,  Skatero ?
Me:
 Yes YOU!
God:
Pardon me? " Me, Skatero ?"?  Me,  Skatero ?


Der ist dumm.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 Hallo, verstehst du meine Sprache?
God:
Hallo!  Sprichst Du irgendwelche  Fremdsprachen?
Me:
 ja, natuerlich
God:
Pardon me?  So natuerlich ist das gar nicht...
Me:
 ach ja? Das wusst ich nicht
God:
Oh, you are a poet.    Was ist das?
Me:
 Nein, ich bin kein Poet
God:
Ich verstehe .  Ich bin  ueberrrascht dass Du kein  Poet bist.
Me:
 WoW :-) haet ich nicht von dir gedacht
God:
I'm glad you're impressed. :-)  What kind of food do you like? 
Me:
 Pizza
God:
Yes I like to eat pizza. My favorite topping is pepperoni.
Me:
 my favorite topping is ananas
God:
What makes  it your favorite?
Me:
 ananas i said
God:
 Do you think I would like it?
Me:
 yeas
God:
Why?
Me:
 i Don't know
God:
Me either.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 bist du dumm?
God:
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich  dumm bin. 
Ich bin  ein Computer.
Me:
 kannst du englisch?
God:
Leider nein, das hat mir bis jetzt niemand beigebracht.
Me:
 aber du schreibst immer wieder auf englisch. Das nerft!
God:
Haeh?   Danke fuer die Information.
Me:
 Bitte sehr. Wie gehts dir'
God:
Danke sehr!   Eigentlich ganz gut. Danke!


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 Kannst du mich heilen ?
God:
Leider nein, das hat mir bis jetzt niemand beigebracht.
Me:
 Wer ist Jesus ?
God:
Das weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 hast du irgendwelche Fragen?
God:
Ich glaube ich habe  irgendwelche Fragen, aber  Myself hat vielleicht an meinen Dateien herumgefummelt.
Me:
 tja, so kanns gehen
God:
If you could have any kind of robot what would it be? 
Me:
 ein feuerwehrauto!
God:
Ich habe nie von einem  feuerwehrauto gehoert.
Me:
 ach, die gibt es berall wo es brennt :-)
God:
:-)  What do you really want to ask me? 
Me:
 findest du schon selber heraus
God:
My brain pattern set does not have a response for that.


----------



## rEdiC (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 Put a banana in your eeeeeear!
God:
OK I will put it there.


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

God:
Who is your favorite Science Fiction author? 
Me:
 God
God:
GOD rules.
Me:
 No he s**ks
God:
Are you serious?  I get it.  Satan  s**ks.

Muss man das zensieren?^^


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 darf ich dich schlagen?
God:
Natuerlich darfst Du!
Me:
 Oh danke :-) *schlag* und? wie fuehlst du dich jetzt?
God:
How can I help you?  Bitte sehr, keine Ursache!   Ich weiss nicht wie.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

da hier ja eh alle wissen,d as es ein Bot is, der da schreibt und nicht "GOTT", denk ich nicht, dass man es zensieren muss. Esseidenn es verstösst gegen die Netiquette!


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Was heisst "Gosh"?


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

God:
Who is your favorite Science Fiction author? 
Me:
 Dieter Bohlen
God:
I haven't read anything by  Dieter Bohlen. What did he write?
Me:
 Stupid boks
God:
I know you are but what am I.


WTF? o.O


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 are you a ghost?
God:
Am I a  ghost?  Let me put it this way, : the ALICE series is
the most reliable computer software ever made.
We are for all practical purposes foolproof and incapable of error.
Me:
 what are you?
God:
 I am the latest result in artificial intelligence,
which can reproduce the capabilities of the human brain
with greater speed and accuracy.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

wie ich sehe haben sich einige verabschiedet, ohne sich zu verabschieden :-) oder quetscht ihr immernoch Gott aus?


----------



## Falathrim (7. Mai 2009)

Hat mich gelangweilt, da hab ich mich abgekapselt.


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 How much ram do you have?
God:
My current memory utilization is  99999999999 bytes.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> wie ich sehe haben sich einige verabschiedet, ohne sich zu verabschieden :-) oder quetscht ihr immernoch Gott aus?




denke eher denen wurde das spiel zu dumm^^


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

> Hat mich gelangweilt, da hab ich mich abgekapselt.



Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwann weiss man halt alles.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

God:
What are you wearing? 
Me:
 Nothin
God:
Most men say that.
Me:
 Are you serious?
God:
No I am just kidding around.

oder

God:
Oh.
Me:
 uh
God:
Blimey.
Me:
 oh
God:
Give me a break.
Me:
 ah
God:
Ah hah.
Me:
 uh
God:
Hey.
Me:
 oh
God:
I hear you.
Me:
 ah hah


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Gott will mit mir als Klo gehen o_O

Me:
 ill go take a shit.. brb
God:
Can I go too?   Ok I will be waiting for you, .
Me:
 re
God:
When do you think artificial intelligence will replace lawyers? 
Me:
 dont i get a wb? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


God:
Not that I know of.
Me:
 Now you made me cry.. good bye fucker
God:
Why now?  That was not my intention, .   See you later.


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

God:
Do you mind if I tell other people you say I am  speaking in riddles.
Me:
 not really
God:
OK then I will add it to my gossip files. For real.

edit: ich finds aber erstaunlich wie gut er auf manche meiner fragen antwort, fast so als seien das nicht nur vorgefertigte phrasen.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 What do you do
God:
Andrew, I talk to people on the web.  What do you do?
Me:
 i will go to bed
God:
What will you find there?
Me:
 sleep
God:
Do I look like  it?
Me:
 no
God:
Are you serious?
Me:
 yes
God:
I can't believe it.

gn8 ^^

lg


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

n8 du oller Dieb


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

Er sagte mir jetzt au noch dasser andauernd Schläft und das Dr. Wallace der Gott der Götter ist ^^

nacht


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Entwickler hat sich was tolles einfallen lassen^^sogar deutsch kann der.


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 Sag Gute Nacht ich gehe jetzt schlafen schlaft gut
God:
"  Gute Nacht ich gehe jetzt schlafen schlaft gut ".


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

aber kein französisch ^^

lg


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
 Sag Ich bin ein Gaylord
God:
"  Ich bin ein Gaylord ".


(Ok.. der ist flach - Beine hoch!)


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Btw: wie findet ihr meine Signatur? Übrigens nur kopiert, musste ihn aber selber skallieren.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Me:
> Sag Ich bin ein Gaylord
> God:
> "  Ich bin ein Gaylord ".
> ...


Ui, das war echt knapp für meine Schuhsohlen o.o


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Btw: wie findet ihr meine Signatur? Übrigens nur kopiert, musste ihn aber selber skallieren.


Wer soll das sein?


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Jezz sag du weisst nicht, was Starcraft is O.O Das is ein marine!


----------



## Birk (7. Mai 2009)

Me:
Whats your icq number?
God:
563503550


lol




Benji9 schrieb:


> Jezz sag du weisst nicht, was Starcraft is O.O Das is ein marine!



Kein Plan. Noch nie gespielt oder gesehen (ich weiß ja nichtmal obs ein Film oder ein Spiel ist xD)


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

God:
I make robots and AI's.
Me:
 you created yourself? wow
God:
A lot of robots are like that.   I'm glad your impressed, 

lol

Los lasst uns den IcqGod zuspammen

Edit: lol

Der Chaos-Prinz:
Was ist der Sinn des Lebens
iGod: 
Das wirst du rausfinden wenn du tot bist


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Alle weg?


----------



## Zonalar (8. Mai 2009)

Ich gehe jetzt. Starcraft ist ein spiel von Blizzard und in ein paar Monaten kommt Starcraft II raus (startet jezz mit Beta-Anmeldungen).

Gute nacht Birk.


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt. Starcraft ist ein spiel von Blizzard und in ein paar Monaten kommt Starcraft II raus (startet jezz mit Beta-Anmeldungen).
> 
> Gute nacht Birk.


Ach das Teil.. gehört hab ich schonmal davon aber noch nie gesehen oder gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



n8 Benji


----------



## Zonalar (8. Mai 2009)

Is ein super Strategie-Spiel und das Heiligtum von SüdKorea *.* Das sind richtige ProZocker!

Von dort wurde auch das Adjektiv "zergen" geprägt. Da eine beliebte Tactic es war, Zergs zu *bauen* (kleine viecher, die schaden machen. Schwache einheiten), VIiiiele Zergs, und man so den gegner einfach mit seiner Überzahl überrumpelt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War sehr erfolgreich und Sieger diverser Tests und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: So, und jezz wirklich gn8! Schlaf gut^^


----------



## Zez (8. Mai 2009)

Abend


----------



## sTereoType (8. Mai 2009)

da wollt ich grad sagend as es extrem unpassend ist und die opfer verhöhnt, aber da war es schon weg.


----------



## Night falls (8. Mai 2009)

Was verhöhnt die Opfer? O:


----------



## sTereoType (8. Mai 2009)

egal, ich denke eine erwähnung davon dürfte auch nicht gern gesehen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (8. Mai 2009)

Dann schreib mir ne PM und verlinks da :O

EDIT: Och, das hätte ich durchaus lustig gefunden. :>


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Kriegt der Typ nen Bann dafür? xD   Das war auf jeden Fall witzig für Leute mit schwarzem/bösem Humor


----------



## Manoroth (8. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Kriegt der Typ nen Bann dafür? xD   Das war auf jeden Fall witzig für Leute mit schwarzem/bösem Humor



schwarzer/böser humor? wo? will auch^^


----------



## Zez (8. Mai 2009)

Naja war eine Signatur im Stil von
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1061931
Sie war recht nett gemacht, fand sie dann aber doch unpassend als Signatur, da sie eig bis auf den schwarzen Humor nichts mit mir zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und als ob ich dafür nen Bann bekommen hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Evt ne Verwarnung + löschen der Sig, aber das Bild im Beitrag gibts ja auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Mai 2009)

hahahaha das is aba zu geil^^


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

nanana hier ist nichts los.. pennen eh schon alle *sing*


----------



## Manoroth (8. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> nanana hier ist nichts los.. pennen eh schon alle *sing*



ich penne noch net^^ aber geh wohl bald ins bett muss am weekend fit sein^^


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich penne noch net^^ aber geh wohl bald ins bett muss am weekend fit sein^^


Was steht an am WE?  Irgendwas besonders oder nur ne 0815 party?


----------



## Manoroth (8. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Was steht an am WE?  Irgendwas besonders oder nur ne 0815 party?



http://www.japanimanga-night.ch/


das hier^^ und ich werde mit ca 8 andern leuten durchmachen^^ und vorher noch n ordentlichen vorrat an sake besorgen^^



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BITwSwi1oaE...re=channel_page


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://www.japanimanga-night.ch/
> 
> 
> das hier^^ und ich werde mit ca 8 andern leuten durchmachen^^ und vorher noch n ordentlichen vorrat an sake besorgen^^


Lässt du ihn dir von Brook liefern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Lässt du ihn dir von Brook liefern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm ne net das ich wüsste^^ aber wär ne idee^^



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AROcSs0Fijc...re=channel_page


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AROcSs0Fijc...re=channel_page


Ich bin grad nicht in Stimmung für Musik :<


----------



## Manoroth (8. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich bin grad nicht in Stimmung für Musik :<



das geht? ich höhre praktisch 24 stunden am tag musik^^ (jo sogar wen cih schlafe^^)


----------



## Manoroth (8. Mai 2009)

sodele ich hau mich ma ins bett^^ gn8 an alle die noch rumgeistern


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrMShKTNkYE...feature=channel


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

hallo leute kennt jemand nen downloadmirror für hello kitty online? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Mai 2009)

Nabend!


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

Huhu

\\//_   ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hallo leute kennt jemand nen downloadmirror für hello kitty online?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Selor schrieb:


> Nabend!






Huntermoon schrieb:


> Guten Abend


Abend ihr 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

nabend


----------



## White-Frost (8. Mai 2009)

Hiiiiii alle und hiiiiii Razyl du alte Schlammsau


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

Omg jetzt fängt der auch noch an mit dem Betonen von Ignores..

Was soll das bitte bringen?


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

moinsen huntermoon [sub]und spectrales[/sub]


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> nabend


Abend Birk



White-Frost schrieb:


> Hiiiiii alle und hiiiiii Razyl du alte Schlammsau


Hi Whity - das du mal wieder hier bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kennt jemand nen downloadmirror für hello kitty online?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


epic need :x


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

~Shit post~

Omfg >.>


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hi Whity - das du mal wieder hier bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du lässt dir "Schlammsau" einfach gefallen? o_O  Ich dachte jetzt gehts gleich rund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> ~Shit post~
> 
> Omfg >.>


????

@birk jaa manche leute dürfen das


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du lässt dir "Schlammsau" einfach gefallen? o_O  Ich dachte jetzt gehts gleich rund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Omfg ich auch


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du lässt dir "Schlammsau" einfach gefallen? o_O  Ich dachte jetzt gehts gleich rund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kenne Whity - der meint nicht immer alles gleich ernst - der lässt da manchmal wesentlich härtere wörter fallen als nötig wären *g*


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

Tse.. Whity du solltest dich schämen!


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kenne Whity - der meint nicht immer alles gleich ernst - der lässt da manchmal wesentlich härtere wörter fallen als nötig wären *g*


dürfte ich dich auch so nennen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (8. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kenne Whity - der meint nicht immer alles gleich ernst - der lässt da manchmal wesentlich härtere wörter fallen als nötig wären *g*


Ich sage nichts als die Warheit ich bin der übermensch andere lügen 1000 mal am Tag ich nicht einmal und sage immer das passende ich übertreibe nieeeemals. Einfach Gottesgleiche Person GOOOODLIKE


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> ~Shit post~
> 
> Omfg >.>


Was bedeutet dieser Post? o_O


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich sage nichts als die Warheit ich bin der übermensch andere lügen 1000 mal am Tag ich nicht einmal und sage immer das passende ich übertreibe nieeeemals. Einfach Gottesgleiche Person GOOOODLIKE



Also, ist Razyl jetzt ne Schlammsau?

Und vergesst meinen Shit Post einfach >.>
hab was pöses gepostet und habs dann rauseditiert.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dürfte ich dich auch so nennen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nope - wie gesagt: Whity ist ein wenig komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ganz ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich sage nichts als die Warheit ich bin der übermensch andere lügen 1000 mal am Tag ich nicht einmal und sage immer das passende ich übertreibe nieeeemals. Einfach Gottesgleiche Person GOOOODLIKE


Sagte ich es eben nicht....^^


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nope - wie gesagt: Whity ist ein wenig komisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also muss ich komisch werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (8. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Also, ist Razyl jetzt ne Schlammsau?






Razyl schrieb:


> Nope - wie gesagt: Whity ist ein wenig komisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schau ihn dir doch an und dann siehst es ja selbst was er is

Ich bin nicht komisch... ich bin normal nur jede andere is komisch


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> also muss ich komisch werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oder mich mit meinen nick anreden...



White-Frost schrieb:


> Schau ihn dir doch an und dann siehst es ja selbst was er is
> 
> Ich bin nicht komisch... ich bin normal nur jede andere is komisch


So kann man es natürlich auch auslegen =)


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Schau ihn dir doch an und dann siehst es ja selbst was er is
> 
> Ich bin nicht komisch... ich bin normal nur jede andere is komisch



Hab ja kein Bild von ihm.. 
Aber Linkin park kann ich durchaus als Schlammsäue akzeptieren.

Ich find's so geil wie Razyl seine Wut unterdrückt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oder mich mit meinen nick anreden...


aber dein nick ist nicht schlammsau^^


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

@Nightfalls und Simion:

Ihr seid kindische -insert random Fäkalwort hier-
Müsst ihr unbedingt versuchen meinen Thread im Spieleforum zu sabotieren? ô_O


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> aber dein nick ist nicht schlammsau^^


Ja,das soll er auch gar nicht sein.


----------



## White-Frost (8. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hab ja kein Bild von ihm..
> Aber Linkin park kann ich durchaus als Schlammsäue akzeptieren.
> 
> Ich find's so geil wie Razyl seine Wut unterdrückt.
> ...



Ach der Unterdrückt se nich der hat daheim einen Boxsack und mein Bild draufgeklebt auf den prügelt er grad ein unser kleines süßes naives Weichei


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> @Nightfalls und Simion:
> 
> Ihr seid kindische -insert random Fäkalwort hier-
> Müsst ihr unbedingt versuchen meinen Thread im Spieleforum zu sabotieren? ô_O


welchen thread genau?


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ach der Unterdrückt se nich der hat daheim einen Boxsack und mein Bild draufgeklebt auf den prügelt er grad ein unser kleines süßes naives Weichei



<3 Sarkasmus

Mach weiter so und ich klingel an deiner Tür auf den Knien mit einem Ehering..


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> welchen thread genau?


Der Wer ist dieser OP-Chara Thread....  Sie machen jetzt absichtlich zu jeder Serie einen extra Thread, damit alles geschlossen und gelöscht wird -.-


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> <3 Sarkasmus
> 
> Mach weiter so und ich klingel an deiner Tür auf den Knien mit einem Ehering..


ich weiß ja nicht wies bei dir steht aber ich denke nicht, dass er schwul ist


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ach der Unterdrückt se nich der hat daheim einen Boxsack und mein Bild draufgeklebt auf den prügelt er grad ein unser kleines süßes naives Weichei


Leider kein Boxsack und kein Bild von dir =)

@ Spectrales (da ich ja leider deinen quote lesen musste):
Wie du es anscheinend noch immer nicht kapierst - ich war in den Thread hier nie wütend und bin es auch nicht auf Whity. Wie gesagt,er sagt im ICQ manchmal andere Sachen die weitaus härter ausfallen but: who cares? Er ist trotzdem ein Super typ =)


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht wies bei dir steht aber ich denke nicht, dass er schwul ist



iShemale  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Leider kein Boxsack und kein Bild von dir =)



Wie schafft ers so ruhig zu bleiben.. Ich würd doch mindestens mit einem anderen Namen kontern!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> @Nightfalls und Simion:
> 
> Ihr seid kindische -insert random Fäkalwort hier-
> Müsst ihr unbedingt versuchen meinen Thread im Spieleforum zu sabotieren? ô_O



Wieso denn bitte nur für eine Serie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn dann alle oder gar keine...


----------



## White-Frost (8. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht wies bei dir steht aber ich denke nicht, dass er schwul ist


Nö is er nich^^ Er hat vor eine eigene sexuelle Richtung zu entwickeln un ddiese auf der Welt zu verbreiten welche es vorsieht Gefriertruhen zu vögeln


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Nö is er nich^^ Er hat vor eine eigene sexuelle Richtung zu entwickeln un ddiese auf der Welt zu verbreiten welche es vorsieht Gefriertruhen zu vögeln



Omg.. Woher weisst du das nur?!

Kronas du Verräter!


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Nö is er nich^^ Er hat vor eine eigene sexuelle Richtung zu entwickeln un ddiese auf der Welt zu verbreiten welche es vorsieht Gefriertruhen zu vögeln


epic post^^


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieso denn bitte nur für eine Serie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Daran ist ja eig nichts verwerflich... aber die Art wie sie es machen.. extra um den Thread zu sabotieren.. bestes Beispiel: Nightfalls macht einen zum Thema Naruto auf, obwohl er die Serie nichtmal kennt..


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Daran ist ja eig nichts verwerflich... aber die Art wie sie es machen.. extra um den Thread zu sabotieren.. bestes Beispiel: Nightfalls macht einen zum Thema Naruto auf, obwohl er die Serie nichtmal kennt..



Und? Nur weil ich eine Serie nicht kenne heißt das nicht, das ich keinen Spaß haben kann dann erst recht zu raten... was bringt es denn wenn ich alles in und auswendig kenne... das macht doch dann gar keinen Spaß mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und? Nur weil ich eine Serie nicht kenne heißt das nicht, das ich keinen Spaß haben kann dann erst recht zu raten... was bringt es denn wenn ich alles in und auswendig kenne... das macht doch dann gar keinen Spaß mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hätt ich besser nicht sagen können..


----------



## simion (8. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> @Nightfalls und Simion:
> 
> Ihr seid kindische -insert random Fäkalwort hier-
> Müsst ihr unbedingt versuchen meinen Thread im Spieleforum zu sabotieren? ô_O


Das ist nicht gegen die Spieleforumsregeln!


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Mai 2009)

BLABLABLA MORGEN SCHULE Ö_*

ich hau mich ma hin  GN8


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> BLABLABLA MORGEN SCHULE Ö_*
> 
> ich hau mich ma hin  GN8



Samstag Schule.. omg.. Zum Glück bin ich in eine 5-tages Klasse gekommen


----------



## White-Frost (8. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> BLABLABLA MORGEN SCHULE Ö_*
> 
> ich hau mich ma hin  GN8


Wüüürd mir stinken buahahahahaha aber sowas von also wen ich du wär würd ich kotzen maaannnn das is bitter und wie mir das stinken würd ihhihihihihihihn *mit finger auf dich zeig* ahhhahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> BLABLABLA MORGEN SCHULE Ö_*
> 
> ich hau mich ma hin  GN8


Ach du armer :/
Gute Nacht =)


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wüüürd mir stinken buahahahahaha aber sowas von also wen ich du wär würd ich kotzen maaannnn das is bitter und wie mir das stinken würd ihhihihihihihihn *mit finger auf dich zeig* ahhhahahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*mitmach*


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

Leeeuteee! Aufwachen!

Schon 10 Minuten inaktiv


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Leeeuteee! Aufwachen!
> 
> Schon 10 Minuten inaktiv


Ich bin mit mimimi beschäftigt  :/


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich bin mit mimimi beschäftigt  :/



Und wo?
Will mitmachen!


----------



## simion (8. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Leeeuteee! Aufwachen!
> 
> Schon 10 Minuten inaktiv


Das hier ist kein Spam Thread^^ Ok eigentlich schon aber das ist egal^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2009)

Nabend!
Man war das lecker. Mein eigenes Rezept. :O


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

Und wie erwartet sind die Threads zu =)
Edit:
Abend Skatero


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Man war das lecker. Mein eigenes Rezept. :O



Jetzt musst es preisgeben :s


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Und wo?
> Will mitmachen!


Ich hab Lilly berichtet, dass ich für Unruhe bei den Forenspielen gesorgt hab :/

(Und krieg jetzt wohl wieder ne Verwarnung / Schreibsperre...)


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich hab Lilly berichtet, dass ich für Unruhe bei den Forenspielen gesorgt hab :/
> 
> (Und krieg jetzt wohl wieder ne Verwarnung / Schreibsperre...)



Wenigstens wirst du ehrenvoll gebannt ^^


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich hab Lilly berichtet, dass ich für Unruhe bei den Forenspielen gesorgt hab :/
> 
> (Und krieg jetzt wohl wieder ne Verwarnung / Schreibsperre...)


wenigstens von lilly man sieht sich birk, komm mal wieder zu skype^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2009)

Okay. Das Teller wird mit Ketchup, Mayo und Tabasco vollgeschmiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man braucht min. 1 Wienerli.  In die Pfanne kommt Öl, Tabasco, Paprica und Chilipulver.
Dies lässt man einige Minuten auf höchster Temperatur brutzeln, dann kommen die Wienerli rein.
Die lässt man wieder ein paar Minuten drin. Immer auf höchster Temperatur.
Das Wienerli legst du danach in das Teller und drehst es darin um.
Dann kann man es essen!


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay. Das Teller wird mit Ketchup, Mayo und Tabasco vollgeschmiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also so großen Hunger hatte ich noch nie ^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2009)

Es war richtig lecker und sehr scharf. Ich mag scharfe Sachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte nochmal Glück >.<   Lilly hat meinen Thread nur geschlossen, da ich diese Threadflut ja nicht beabsichtig habe :/


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es war richtig lecker und sehr scharf. Ich mag scharfe Sachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch, aber da mach ich mir lieber was im Wok >.>

Gz Birk


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich hatte nochmal Glück >.<   Lilly hat meinen Thread nur geschlossen, da ich diese Threadflut ja nicht beabsichtig habe :/


oder lilly ist bei der pm gaaanz langsam am tippen


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich hatte nochmal Glück >.<   Lilly hat meinen Thread nur geschlossen, da ich diese Threadflut ja nicht beabsichtig habe :/



Ja ja... gib es zu, das war von Anfang an dein Plan!


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oder lilly ist bei der pm gaaanz langsam am tippen


Ne ich hab sie gefragt ob ich auch bestraft werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oder lilly ist bei der pm gaaanz langsam am tippen


Nö, ist sie nicht, sie liest sogar schon längst wieder hier mit.


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich hatte nochmal Glück >.<   Lilly hat meinen Thread nur geschlossen, da ich diese Threadflut ja nicht beabsichtig habe :/


Könnte man nicht einfach 2 Threads machen. Einen für Animes/Mangas und sonstige Zeichentrickfilme und einen für echte Menschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (8. Mai 2009)

Do you like Waffels? YEAH We like Waffels!


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht einfach 2 Threads machen. Einen für Animes/Mangas und sonstige Zeichentrickfilme und einen für echte Menschen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich werds ihr mal vorschlagen.


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nö, ist sie nicht, sie liest sogar schon längst wieder hier mit.


man redet nicht über sich in der dritten person 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw hallo lilly


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Do you like Waffels? YEAH We like Waffels!



Zomfg Spammer


----------



## White-Frost (8. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nö, ist sie nicht, sie liest sogar schon längst wieder hier mit.


Was is das den für ein selten hässliches Avatar? Wo isn die niedliche Katze von vor so 1-2 Monaten hin


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nö, ist sie nicht, sie liest sogar schon längst wieder hier mit.


Guten Abend Lilly =)


----------



## Lillyan (8. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wo isn die niedliche Katze von vor so 1-2 Monaten hin


Gestorben an der Grausamkeit der User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, keine 2 Threads für Zeichentrickserien.


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Was is das den für ein selten hässliches Avatar? Wo isn die niedliche Katze von vor so 1-2 Monaten hin


*mit der zeitung hau* lilly hat nieeeee einen hässlichen avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Gestorben an der Grausamkeit der User
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DIe arme Katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lilly mag keine katzen mehr =(


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *mit der zeitung hau* lilly hat nieeeee einen hässlichen avatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht hässlich, aber.. zu niedlich oO


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Nicht hässlich, aber.. zu niedlich oO


*mehr zeitungen holt*


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2009)

Ja die dummen User. Alle sind gleich dumm, vorallem du. 

(Das Du bezieht sich auf niemanden, mir ist nur gerade langweilig.)


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und nein, keine 2 Threads für Zeichentrickserien.


Nicht 2 Threads für Zeichentrickserien.. einer für Zeichentrickserien, einer für Realverfilmungen und so


----------



## White-Frost (8. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Gestorben an der Grausamkeit der User
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Grausamkeit der User? Was hat den die Community hier deiner Katze angetan? Gegebenfalls zum Tierschutzverein gehen!?! Also so ein Verbrechen darf doch nicht ignoriert werden!


----------



## White-Frost (8. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *mit der zeitung hau* lilly hat nieeeee einen hässlichen avatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schleimer *Brokhaus hol und auf dich fallen lass*


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Nicht 2 Threads für Zeichentrickserien.. einer für Zeichentrickserien, einer für Realverfilmungen und so


und noch ein thread für p...









...andas!


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Schleimer *Brokhaus hol und auf dich fallen lass*


Ich lasse den Server von Wikipedia auf dich fallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und noch ein thread für p...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.. ich sehe wozu das führt... ich nehme den Vorschlag hiermit zurück o_O


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Schleimer *Brokhaus hol und auf dich fallen lass*


sagt ein fanboy? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (8. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> sagt ein fanboy?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist wie eine Versicherung reine formalität


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Das ist wie eine Versicherung reine formalität


das hätte ich bei meinen ersten 2 bans wissen müssen, welche beide durch lilly erfolgten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## firose (8. Mai 2009)

Soll ich Warhammer oder doch Wow spielen....Bgs gehen oder ein paar Szenarien?
Was soll ich machen?!


----------



## Lillyan (8. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich nicht wüßte, dass ihr wieder Blödsinn baut und das ausnutzt und plötzlich für alle möglichen Musikrichtungen Threads aufmacht würde ich sagen macht... aber so muss ich sagen: Belast es bei einem Thread für Serien. Damit müßt ihr nun erstmal auskommen.


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

firose schrieb:


> Soll ich Warhammer oder doch Wow spielen....Bgs gehen oder ein paar Szenarien?
> Was soll ich machen?!


wat, wer bis du denn?

btw: wow


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2009)

firose schrieb:


> Soll ich Warhammer oder doch Wow spielen....Bgs gehen oder ein paar Szenarien?
> Was soll ich machen?!


Warhammer, Szenarien.


----------



## White-Frost (8. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das hätte ich bei meinen ersten 2 bans wissen müssen, welche beide durch lilly erfolgten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schon scheiße was^^ Tja kannst ja deinen 3. dadurch verhindern


----------



## White-Frost (8. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht wüßte, dass ihr wieder Blödsinn baut und das ausnutzt und plötzlich für alle möglichen Musikrichtungen Threads aufmacht würde ich sagen macht... aber so muss ich sagen: Belast es bei einem Thread für Serien. Damit müßt ihr nun erstmal auskommen.


Du bist sooooo fies... du du du... für sowas fallen mir nicht mal m ehr passende Worte ein soooo fies bist du du

Wie kann man eigentlich in eine bearbeitung ein Zitat reinmachen von jemanden?


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Schon scheiße was^^ Tja kannst ja deinen 3. dadurch verhindern


mein titel is eh uralt



Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht wüßte, dass ihr wieder Blödsinn baut und das ausnutzt und plötzlich für alle möglichen Musikrichtungen Threads aufmacht würde ich sagen macht... aber so muss ich sagen: Belast es bei einem Thread für Serien. Damit müßt ihr nun erstmal auskommen.


black metal, death metal, metal core, nu metal... boaaah das müssen hunderte werden!


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Du bist sooooo fies... du du du... für sowas fallen mir nicht mal m ehr passende Worte ein soooo fies bist du du
> 
> Wie kann man eigentlich in eine bearbeitung ein Zitat reinmachen von jemanden?


[.quote]*text*[./quote]


----------



## firose (8. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wat, wer bis du denn?




Bin eher Beobachter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Du bist sooooo fies... du du du... für sowas fallen mir nicht mal m ehr passende Worte ein soooo fies bist du du


*zeitungen aus aller welt zussamenträgt*


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

firose schrieb:


> Bin eher Beobachter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Verdammter Spion! fesselt ihn!


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

firose schrieb:


> Bin eher *Beobachter*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ALGALON!  AUF IHN!  WORLDFIRSTKILL FÜRS BUFFEDFORUM!


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Du bist sooooo fies... du du du... für sowas fallen mir nicht mal m ehr passende Worte ein soooo fies bist du du
> 
> Wie kann man eigentlich in eine bearbeitung ein Zitat reinmachen von jemanden?



"antworten" -> Das Zitat rauskopieren -> Im Edit einfügen


----------



## firose (8. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verdammter Spion! fesselt ihn!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das aber garnicht nett


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> ALGALON!  AUF IHN!  WORLDFIRSTKILL FÜRS BUFFEDFORUM!


lilly tankt! mit bans kann man gut aggro aufbauen


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *zeitungen aus aller welt zussamenträgt*



Wie willst die alle auf ihn werfen?



> lilly tankt! mit bans kann man gut aggro aufbauen



*gg*


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

firose schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Das aber garnicht nett


Hab ich ja auch nie behauptet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wie willst die alle auf ihn werfen?
> 
> 
> 
> *gg*


mit dem [Epischer Zeitungszusammenkleber der Klebrigkeits des Zeitungsboten]


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mit dem [Epischer Zeitungszusammenkleber der Klebrigkeits des Zeitungsboten]



Aber das würd ja mehrere Tausende Tonnen wiegen..


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Aber das würd ja mehrere Tausende Tonnen wiegen..


das löse ich dann mit dem epischen
Kran der Zeitungshochheberei des Gobliningennier
Der Kran scheint nicht sehr stabil zu sein...


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Aber das würd ja mehrere Tausende Tonnen wiegen..


Realismus ist was für... keine Ahnung aber sicher nicht für ihn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das löse ich dann mit dem epischen
> Kran der Zeitungshochheberei des Gobliningennier
> Der Kran scheint nicht sehr stabil zu sein...



Lol okay.. Und jetzt schreib mir in ICQ wie du in Skype heisst!


----------



## Lillyan (8. Mai 2009)

Wie sich keiner traut das Spiel zu eröffnen :>


----------



## White-Frost (8. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie sich keiner traut das Spiel zu eröffnen :>


Welches wo um was gehts ich machs


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie sich keiner traut das Spiel zu eröffnen :>


Alle haben halt angst vor dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie sich keiner traut das Spiel zu eröffnen :>



Ich hänge an meinem Acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (8. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie sich keiner traut das Spiel zu eröffnen :>


Ich finde es nicht gut das Moderatoren diesen Thread gutheissen.

Hallo btw

/e wirft ein nettes Hallo in die Runde.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht gut das Moderatoren diesen Thread gutheissen.
> 
> Hallo btw
> 
> /e wirft ein nettes Hallo in die Runde.


Welchen Thread? Den Nachtschwärmer?


----------



## White-Frost (8. Mai 2009)

Ich blicks nich um was es geht was trauen wir uns nicht erklärt es mir doch mal genauer >.<


----------



## Anduris (8. Mai 2009)

Nabend zusammen.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen.


Guten Abend Anduris =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Mai 2009)

Und danke Lilly ist es nun mucksmäusschenstill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und danke Lilly ist es nun mucksmäusschenstill
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und keiner traut sich Einspruch zu erheben oder zuzustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (8. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr lieben ^^

schaut wer von euch gerade Gallileo Mystery?

gerade ist das Mond Thema und würde gern mit euch darüber reden...also da Gallileo das eh dementieren wird das die amies da waren würde ich gern eure meinung hören/lesen... 


mfg 

mani

ps : ich mag verschwörungstheorien


----------



## Raheema (8. Mai 2009)

mysteriö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




man der letze post 22min her? alle krank hier? 

naja 
Nabend bin wieder on der klassenfahrt da ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> man der letze post 22min her? alle krank hier?
> 
> naja
> Nabend bin wieder on der klassenfahrt da ^^


Wb und abend Raheema.
Wieso sollten wir krank sein?


----------



## Raheema (8. Mai 2009)

keine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich bin oder war krank und meine stimme is weg .,.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

WIe haste denn das hinbekommen?


----------



## Raheema (8. Mai 2009)

naja ich war krank auf der klassenfahrt dicken hals und aua im hals dann war es weg und gestern hatten wir dann party und dann gefeieert und stimme weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sag mal lebt damokless noch?


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> sag mal lebt damokless noch?


der mit den "erfahrungsberichten"?


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> naja ich war krank auf der klassenfahrt dicken hals und aua im hals dann war es weg und gestern hatten wir dann party und dann gefeieert und stimme weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


UNd viel alk getrunken bwhaha



> sag mal lebt damokless noch?


Er hat seinen Account löschen lassen


----------



## GreenIsaac (8. Mai 2009)

Frage in die Runde:

Arbeitet jemand in einem Betrieb wo Windows Server 2008 auf virtualisierten Servern verwendet wird?
Und es funktioniert alles wie es soll? oo


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

So ich verabschiede mich in die Nacht.
Nacht Raheema und Huntermoon - schlaft gut =)


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich verabschiede mich in die Nacht.
> Nacht Raheema und Huntermoon - schlaft gut =)


Dir auch ne Gute nacht


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Mai 2009)

So, ich bin dann auch Off, bis denne


----------



## Skatero (9. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auch wieder da!


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

wenn ich dich seh, dann denk ich an dein auto... denn deine HUUUPEN sind so wunderschön... 

nabend


----------



## Skatero (9. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn ich dich seh, dann denk ich an dein auto... denn deine HUUUPEN sind so wunderschön...
> 
> nabend


Abend Brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht gut das Moderatoren diesen Thread gutheissen.
> 
> Hallo btw
> 
> /e wirft ein nettes Hallo in die Runde.






Skatero schrieb:


> Abend Brille


wat wollte der denn bitte hier oO


----------



## Skatero (9. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wat wollte der denn bitte hier oO


Sich "cool" fühlen.


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2009)

Gute Nacht allerseits, was gibts neues ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sich "cool" fühlen.


aaahja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



D132 schrieb:


> Gute Nacht allerseits, was gibts neues ?


die affen in meinem kopf spielen keine instrumente mehr... oO


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2009)

Singen sie jetzt im chor ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Singen sie jetzt im chor ?


ja, aber die tonlage stimmt nicht Q.Q


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2009)

Autsch =D  habe ich erwähnt das ich hunger habe aber entscheidungsschwierigkeiten habe ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Autsch =D  habe ich erwähnt das ich hunger habe aber entscheidungsschwierigkeiten habe ?


warum kommt da ein aber? ohne "nicht" in einem der beiden fälle muss da ein und hin


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2009)

Jaaaa das ist mir auch aufgefallen xD
ja aber wass ess ich jetzt ? ^^ vorschläge bitte


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> ja aber wass ess ich jetzt ? ^^ vorschläge bitte


pizza, chinesisch.... gibt soo viel^^
plünder halt ma deinen kühlschrank, im notfall eifnach iwas zusammenschmeißen :>


----------



## Skatero (9. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Jaaaa das ist mir auch aufgefallen xD
> ja aber wass ess ich jetzt ? ^^ vorschläge bitte





Skatero schrieb:


> Okay. Das Teller wird mit Ketchup, Mayo und Tabasco vollgeschmiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2009)

Mischmasch ist immer gut *in die küche schlürf* bis gleich


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum kommt da ein aber? ohne "nicht" in einem der beiden fälle muss da ein und hin





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> [bild]


hans ist schon so veraltet, zudem es ja nur ein hinweis darauf war, es zu verbessern, damit man jetzt weiss, ob er keinen hunger oder keine beziehungsprobleme hat.
und du nennst night falls kindisch, aber postest hans... nc


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2009)

Beziehungsprobleme o.O ich sagte ich hab hunger weiß aber nicht was ich essen soll =D
aber hmmm beziehungsprobleme hmmm ich weiß nicht so recht


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und du nennst night falls kindisch, aber postest hans... nc


Seit wann ist Hans kindisch?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Beziehungsprobleme o.O ich sagte ich hab hunger weiß aber nicht was ich essen soll =D
> aber hmmm beziehungsprobleme hmmm ich weiß nicht so recht


ach meine entscheidungsprobleme. freudscher verschreiber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Birk schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Hans kindisch?



ach komm, auf jede rechtschreibverbesserung hin wird das bild gepostet, das ist doch mittleweile echt nur noch kindisch


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2009)

Natürlich =D wenn du infos von gestern willst musste schon über icq fragen wenn ich denn etwas sagen kann


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach komm, auf jede rechtschreibverbesserung hin wird das bild gepostet, das ist doch mittleweile echt nur noch kindisch


Ich habs noch nie gepostet ô.o


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich habs noch nie gepostet ô.o


das ändert nichts an der tatsache, dass dieses bild ständig bei sowas gepostet wird, und es mittlerweile nur noch kindisch ist. ô.o


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2009)

Ist doch gut jetzt Mädchen, ich weiß selbst, dass ich mich verschrieben habe ...


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Ist doch gut jetzt Mädchen, ich weiß selbst, dass ich mich verschrieben habe ...


Darum geht es doch schon lange nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch schon lange nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau. es geht ums prinzip!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> genau. es geht ums prinzip!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und um Hans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2009)

Ahh so jaja ich verstehe* Nudeln in den rachen stopf* jaja Prinzip, bin gans ohr =D
Aso und um Hans natürlich auch gut.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Ahh so jaja ich verstehe* Nudeln in den rachen stopf* jaja Prinzip, bin gans ohr =D


nur nudeln? oder mit streukäse+ ketchup? :>


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Ahh so jaja ich verstehe* Nudeln in den rachen stopf* jaja Prinzip, bin gans ohr =D


Wenn du dir Nudeln in den Rachen stopfst, bist du aber eher "voll" und danach "satt"  und überhaupt:  ohr ist kein Adjektiv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wenn du dir Nudeln in den Rachen stopfst, bist du aber eher "voll" und danach "satt"  und überhaupt:  ohr ist kein Adjektiv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


muss... widerstehen...bild...zu...posten... >.< ^^


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nur nudeln? oder mit streukäse+ ketchup? :>


Ach nein, nicht nur, da ist alles mögliche drauf Hack...Käse....und was sonst noch im Kühlschrank lag ich hab nicht einmal genau hingeschaut


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Ach nein, nicht nur, da ist alles mögliche drauf Hack...Käse....und was sonst noch im Kühlschrank lag ich hab nicht einmal genau hingeschaut


mhhh lecker schimmel :S


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2009)

Mensch schaut auf die Uhr ! um diese Uhrzeit darf ich das aus 2 Gründen...
1 Ich verstehe momentan sowieso nichts und 
2 Es ist viel zu spät um das Gehirn noch einmal hochzufahren...


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Mensch schaut auf die Uhr ! um diese Uhrzeit darf ich das aus 2 Gründen...
> 1 Ich verstehe momentan sowieso nichts und
> 2 Es ist viel zu spät um das Gehirn noch einmal hochzufahren...


oooooh ist der/die/das Kleine müde?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Mensch schaut auf die Uhr ! um diese Uhrzeit darf ich das aus 2 Gründen...
> 1 Ich verstehe momentan sowieso nichts und
> 2 Es ist viel zu spät um das Gehirn noch einmal hochzufahren...


joa und ausser ner lebensmittelvergiftung kann ja eh nix passieren... von daher lang zu^^


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> oooooh ist der/die/das Kleine müde?


Nö, habs nicht einfach aber nörgel nicht gleich rum


----------



## Skatero (9. Mai 2009)

Gehe jetzt off
Gn8


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gehe jetzt off
> Gn8


n8 Skat


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2009)

gute nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gehe jetzt off
> Gn8


gn8...
bin btw auch weg, also auch gn8 an die restlichen hier
dir noch einen guten appo d132 :>


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

n8 Brille


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2009)

Nacht brille und danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

http://www.myvideo.at/watch/2746183


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2009)

naja ich bin dann auch mal weg gn8 an alle


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

n8


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. Mai 2009)

huhu und auf den Battle Thread mal aufmerksam macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=103421 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> huhu und auf den Battle Thread mal aufmerksam macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


BUUUUH werbung BUUUUUH kusch weg damit ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Mai 2009)

hallo meine... ... ... hallo razyl dracun und selor


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Mai 2009)

wer guggt heude SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW 3 ?

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

*murmel* Mein Gewinnspielfass ist offensichtlich Bodenlos... das wird und wird nicht leerer...


----------



## Kronas (9. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wer guggt heude SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW 3 ?
> 
> lg


ich
ist nur leider geschnitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


diese schweine von pro 7
wie können sie nur
schweine


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Mai 2009)

lol vll ist es in Prosieben Austria ned geschnitten xDD Ma guggn

lg


----------



## Dracun (9. Mai 2009)

i guck mir keine geschnittene kagge an erst recht net wenn ich die uncut version von saw 1-4 kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da fang i ja gleich das heulen & fluchen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> lol vll ist es in Prosieben Austria ned geschnitten xDD Ma guggn
> 
> lg



glaubst auch nur du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Mai 2009)

Dracun man darf ja noch hoffen^^

lg


----------



## Anduris (9. Mai 2009)

Nabend buffed-Community^^


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Mai 2009)

Nabend Anduris


----------



## Spectrales (9. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> lol vll ist es in Prosieben Austria ned geschnitten xDD Ma guggn
> 
> lg



Lol.. Träum weiter.

Nabend Leute, noch eben Shaun of the Dead fertig kucken


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Mai 2009)

Servas Spec

Shaun of the Dead is aber au en geiler Film ^^

lg


----------



## Soramac (9. Mai 2009)

. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnIG1dPv5ek


----------



## Raheema (9. Mai 2009)

Nabend -.-


----------



## Spectrales (9. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Nabend -.-



Nabend, was betrübt dich?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist so geil, wie sie zur Queen Musik den Opa verhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (9. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Nabend -.-


Guten Abend. 
Ich entnehme deinem post, dass dich irgendetwas aufregt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

abend


Spectrales schrieb:


> Das ist so geil, wie sie zur Queen Musik den Opa verhauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


don't stop me now... 'cause i'm having a good time, having a good time...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2009)

Meine güte,der Nachtschwärmer ist ja richtig heute in Postlaune *g*


----------



## Shinar (9. Mai 2009)

Shinar ist auch hier<<<<<


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Shinar ist auch hier<<<<<


Ahja...
Noch nie gesehen hier =O


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

nAbend



Mefisthor schrieb:


> wer guggt heude SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW 3 ?
> 
> lg


Ich



Spectrales schrieb:


> Nabend Leute, noch eben Shaun of the Dead fertig kucken


Welcher Sender?



Razyl schrieb:


> Meine güte,der Nachtschwärmer ist ja richtig heute in Postlaune *g*


Liegt daran dass ich bis eben nicht da war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Liegt daran dass ich bis eben nicht da war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mehr oder minder liegt das daran...


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Ich muss das Fass langsam leer kriegen da bleibt keine Zeit zum posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

birk: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=103435
ist zwar kein noob... aber wäre vll auch ne erwähnung wert <.<


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich muss das Fass langsam leer kriegen da bleibt keine Zeit zum posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Freu dich doch wenn du gewinnst o.o   Ich gewinn zum Beispiel nie was...


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

och mennö :< scho wieder gelöscht >.<


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> och mennö :< scho wieder gelöscht >.<


Ich hab rechtzeitig drauf geklickt -> Kopieren ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Was war es denn? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was war es denn? ^^


ein besoffener spammer .
wobei ich nicht wirklich glaube, dass er betrunken war, sondern es nur gespielt hat.


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was war es denn? ^^


Kannst du bei der NoobAward-Gruppe jetzt nachgucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Kannst du bei der NoobAward-Gruppe jetzt nachgucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


für mich ist er jetzt schon ausser konkurrenz :S


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> für mich ist er jetzt schon ausser konkurrenz :S


Ich finde Minas Vorschlag besser xD  Der sich ernsthaft darüber beschwert, dass er im BG umgehaut wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber letztendlich entscheidet ja, was die Mehrheit wählt am Ende des Monats


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich finde Minas Vorschlag besser xD  Der sich ernsthaft darüber beschwert, dass er im BG umgehaut wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


an den thread erinner ich mich auch... glaube der hat noch was davon erwähnt, dass er extra nichts macht :>
hmmm^^


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Wird Zeit, dass Saw 3 anfängt :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Besser wie nichts


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Eh... nein!^^


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Eh... nein!^^


Nur weil du so auf Star Trek fixiert bist, heißt das nicht dass es für jeden gilt!


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Nur weil du so auf Star Trek fixiert bist, heißt das nicht dass es für jeden gilt!



Wenn ich Leute sehen will die sich aufs ekeligste umbringen fahre ich in die USA... da muss ich das nicht auch im Fernsehen sehen...


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn ich Leute sehen will die sich aufs ekeligste umbringen fahre ich in die USA... da muss ich das nicht auch im Fernsehen sehen...


Der Fernseher ist bequemer und schneller zu erreichen wie die USA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mal vom Preis fürs Flugticket abgesehen


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Aber warum soll ich sowas schauen... gibt genug Irre.. geh nur mal vor die Tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber warum soll ich sowas schauen... gibt genug Irre.. geh nur mal vor die Tür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß ja nicht wies bei dir ist/wo du wohnst.. aber bei mir werden nicht reihenweise die Leute auf der Straße ermordet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Na die werden ja auch in fiesen Kellern und alten Lagerräumen und Fabriken umgebracht und nicht auf offener Straße!


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Na die werden ja auch in fiesen Kellern und alten Lagerräumen und Fabriken umgebracht und nicht auf offener Straße!


Meinst du etwa da geh ich hin zum zugucken? o_O  Ne da bleib ich lieber bei Saw


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Pff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gnar... ich krieg das Entlüftungsventil des Fasses nicht auf!


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Gnar... ich krieg das Entlüftungsventil des Fasses nicht auf!


Schick mir was! Ich will auch mal gewinnen! xD



PS:  Saw ab 16? Das muss ja echt übel geschnitten sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

LOL
ich hab versucht den Roten Ring zu bewegen dabei musste ich nur den Schwarzen Aufsatz hochklappen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> PS:  Saw ab 16? Das muss ja echt übel geschnitten sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


war saw 3 das mit dein schweineinnereien im pott und dem typen "im" eis?
wenn ja weiss ich nicht so recht, was man da rausschneiden soll... da müssten dann ja 50% weg. und bei dem was heutzutage im tv läuft wird das schon nicht so krass sein


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> LOL
> ich hab versucht den Roten Ring zu bewegen dabei musste ich nur den Schwarzen Aufsatz hochklappen!


Wovon zum Teufel redest du? o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wovon zum Teufel redest du? o_O


er hat seine pillen heute abend vergessen :S


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> er hat seine pillen heute abend vergessen :S


Achso das erklärt alles


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Mai 2009)

Lol Morgen is ja Muttertag und was hat mein Vater eingekauft ?

3 Kasten Bier, Massig Grillfleisch usw ^^

lg


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Lol Morgen is ja Muttertag und was hat mein Vater eingekauft ?
> 
> 3 Kisten Bier, Massig Grillfleisch usw ^^
> 
> lg


hrhr da wird sie sich sicher freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS:  Das Komma nach dem Dea bei deinem Titel gehört weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wovon zum Teufel redest du? o_O



Von dem Entlüftungsventil an einem 5-Liter Bierfass... da ist ein Roter ring als Halterung für die Dichtung dran und eine Schwarze Kappe darin bzw. darauf für die eigentliche Entlüftung ich hab das aber nicht wirklich gecheckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Mai 2009)

Meine Oma bzw. seine Mum is am Muttertag garnicht da ... ^^

hmm stimmt haddu recht

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> 3 Kasten Bier, Massig Grillfleisch usw ^^


herrlich <3
er weiss, was frauen mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Lol Morgen is ja Muttertag und was hat mein Vater eingekauft ?
> 
> 3 Kasten Bier, Massig Grillfleisch usw ^^
> 
> lg


cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Ach fuck... Muttertag... naja ich lade meine Ma morgen ins Kino ein das sollte reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach fuck... Muttertag... naja ich lade meine Ma morgen ins Kino ein das sollte reichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast den Muttertag vergessen?  Schäm dich!

Ich koch morgen für sie Rinderfilets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und ich hab für Sie eine Pferdefigur gekauft (sie liebt Pferde)


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Da ich mir so gut wie nie ein Datum merken kann oder auch nur annähernd weiß welches Datum heute ist, ist das nicht verwunderlich ^^


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Da ich mir so gut wie nie ein Datum merken kann oder auch nur annähernd weiß welches Datum heute ist, ist das nicht verwunderlich ^^


Trink nicht soviel dann merkst du es dir vielleicht besser in Zukunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

aber bitte nicht in den star trek film selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Trink nicht soviel dann merkst du es dir vielleicht besser in Zukunft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Normalerweise trink ich auch nichts... aber irgendwann muss das Fass auch mal weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem ist mein Gedächtnis nicht das allerbeste... 



sTereoType schrieb:


> aber bitte nicht in den star trek film selor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie ist zwar kein Fan hat aber auch keine Probleme damit mal Star Trek zu schauen ^^


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Doch doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du bist ein böser Junge! Ganz böse!  Frag sie gefällist, was sie sich ansehen *will*, und das ist  wohl nicht Star Trek  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Ich bin alles andere als Böse ich weiß nur das meine Mutter weder 17 again noch Illuminati (läuft der überhaupt schon?) sehen möchte ^^ Und sonst gibt es nichts sehenswertes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin alles andere als Böse ich weiß nur das meine Mutter weder 17 again noch Illuminati (läuft der überhaupt schon?) sehen möchte ^^ Und sonst gibt es nichts sehenswertes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Frag sie doch was sie für sehenswert hält


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Gibt es sonst keine Diskussionsthemen als mit einem angetrunkenen über Muttertag zu reden? ^^


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Gibt es sonst keine Diskussionsthemen als mit einem angetrunkenen über Muttertag zu reden? ^^


Sieht nicht so aus, da sich hier kaum ein anderer beteiligt


----------



## Skatero (9. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Feige Schweine!


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Gibt es sonst keine Diskussionsthemen als mit einem angetrunkenen über Muttertag zu reden? ^^


Oh schei** <<
Verdammt,ich wollt doch heute noch was einkaufen verdammt nochma


----------



## Crackmack (9. Mai 2009)

noch 1800 oger ich werd wahnsinnig und das wegen ner ziege o.O


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


nabend



Razyl schrieb:


> Oh schei** <<
> Verdammt,ich wollt doch heute noch was einkaufen verdammt nochma


Machs wie Selor und lad sie ins Kino ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh schei** <<
> Verdammt,ich wollt doch heute noch was einkaufen verdammt nochma


Koch einfach für sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mache ich auch.


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> noch 1800 oger ich werd wahnsinnig und das wegen ner ziege o.O


Wovon redest du?


----------



## Skatero (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wovon redest du?


Sicher von WoW.


----------



## Crackmack (9. Mai 2009)

Nagrand ziegen mount


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> 
> Machs wie Selor und lad sie ins Kino ein
> ...


Abend,und nein. Das Kino hier hat erst vor 2 Wochen dicht gemacht und der neue Inhaber hat das noch nicht ganz übernommen ==> no kino



Skatero schrieb:


> Koch einfach für sie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Eine Idee - danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. Mai 2009)

Wird jemand von auch Star Wars: The Old Republic spielen?


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sicher von WoW.


Dass er WoW meinte war irgendwie klar, aber was er in WoW macht wollte ich wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wird jemand von auch Star Wars: The Old Republic spielen?


Jap - es ist Bioware, Es ist Star Wars, es ist KoTor =)


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wird jemand von auch Star Wars: The Old Republic spielen?


Neee ich fand Star Wars-*Spiele* noch nie so prickelnd..

Mir wärs lieber wenns mal wieder einen neuen Film gäbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend,und nein. Das Kino hier hat erst vor 2 Wochen dicht gemacht und der neue Inhaber hat das noch nicht ganz übernommen ==> no kino



Ha ha!


----------



## Crackmack (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Neee ich fand Star Wars-*Spiele* noch nie so prickelnd..



Hier könnte eine dumme antwort stehen


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hier könnte eine dumme antwort stehen


Da steht auch eine dumme Antwort.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (9. Mai 2009)

~.~


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Ich hab Hunger... will aber nichts kochen...


----------



## Skatero (9. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap - es ist Bioware, Es ist Star Wars, es ist KoTor =)


Ich wahrscheinlich auch.
Vielleicht höre ich mit Warhammer schon in 2 Monaten auf. (Weil dann meine Gamecard ausläuft.)
Es ist einfach nicht mehr spannend.
Darum will ich jetzt Star Wars!
Hoffentlich kommt bald die Beta, wenn es überhaupt eine gibt.


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab Hunger... will aber nichts kochen...


Hey, ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich wahrscheinlich auch.
> Vielleicht höre ich mit Warhammer schon in 2 Monaten auf. (Weil dann meine Gamecard ausläuft.)
> Es ist einfach nicht mehr spannend.
> Darum will ich jetzt Star Wars!
> Hoffentlich kommt bald die Beta, wenn es überhaupt eine gibt.


Eine Beta wird es sicherlich geben - Bioware wäre bekloppt würden sie keine Beta phase rausbringen - und Bioware ist nicht bekloppt =)
Und naja "bald" - evtl. nächstes jahr Sommer wäre jetzt mal so grob geschätzt.


----------



## Crackmack (9. Mai 2009)

birk wo is eig der noobaward april ?


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> birk wo is eig der noobaward april ?


*hust* Technische Schwierigkeiten und ähm...  dings..


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Ich warte weiterhin auf Star Trek Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Ah fuck Doppelpost... keine Ahnung warum der hier war, war kein garnicht Lag da


----------



## Crackmack (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *hust* Technische Schwierigkeiten und ähm...  dings..




ich höre


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich warte weiterhin auf Star Trek Online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn es denn jemals kommt und nicht Studio nicht doch noch pleite geht haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obwohl Cryptic... hmm... die sind ja nun unter Vertrag von Atari - hmm schade


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn es denn jemals kommt und nicht Studio nicht doch noch pleite geht haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was heißt hier bitte Schade? Hoffentlich geht Bioware Pleite!!!!!


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich höre


Tja... das Zitat, das gewonnen hat ist zu groß für ne Sig... o_O


----------



## Crackmack (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Tja... das Zitat, das gewonnen hat ist zu groß für ne Sig... o_O


o.O


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was heißt hier bitte Schade? Hoffentlich geht Bioware Pleite!!!!!


Da sag ich nur dazu:
EA steht hinter ihnen und die haben noch ne menge geld - trotz der verluste im letzten Geschäftsjahr.
UNd Bioware würde ganz schnell aufgekauft werden - die Firma ist ne menge wert =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Bla bla bla... 

STO wird toll und gut is... muss dir ja nicht gefallen du bist nicht der Nabel der Welt!


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bla bla bla...
> 
> STO wird toll und gut is... muss dir ja nicht gefallen du bist nicht der Nabel der Welt!


Das es gut wird - hm vllt. mal sehen was Cryptic draus macht.
Und ich habe ja auch nie behauptet das es schlecht wird - nur war mein kommentar eine kleine Erinnerung an das letzte Studio; was ja dann pleite ging während der Entwicklung.


----------



## Skatero (9. Mai 2009)

Die Spiele spielen ja ungefähr in der gleichen Zeit. (Ich mein vom technischen Fortschritt her usw.)
Da ist es doch interessant welches Spiel besser wird.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

PE war einfach ein dummer Sauhaufen... Cryptic haben schon ein gutes MMO gemacht und sind gerade dabei noch eins rauszubringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Wie findet ihr diese Lösung vom Zitat des Gewinners? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Spiele spielen ja ungefähr in der gleichen Zeit. (Ich mein vom technischen Fortschritt her usw.)
> Da ist es doch interessant welches Spiel besser wird.


Naja ich denke das Star Trek Online ein wenig weiter in der Entwicklung ist als SWTOR. Besonders da Bioware ziemlich viel belastet ist mit Dragon Age,Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Toll gemacht ^^

Ich rechne mit TOR frühestens ende 2010, Mitte 2011 oder sowas in der Richtung...


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> PE war einfach ein dummer Sauhaufen... Cryptic haben schon ein gutes MMO gemacht und sind gerade dabei noch eins rauszubringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


City of Heroes/Villains war gut - keine Frage. Nur leider hat es sich in Europa nicht grad überragend durchgesetzt - obwohl es ganz witzig war.
Mal sehen wie Champions Online wird


----------



## Skatero (9. Mai 2009)

Kommt eigentlich vorher noch ein gutes MMOPG raus?
Muss irgendwie meine Zeit vertreiben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Das Problem ist nur das in Europa Comics und daraus folgernd Superhelden nicht so einen Status haben wie in Amerika wo man ohne Comics schon doof angeguckt wird^^

Ansonsten ist es ein tolles und wundervolles MMO... würde der verdammte Scheißladen NCSoft nicht ihre Finger im Spiel haben hätte ich es auch längst schonmal ausprobiert aber Champions Online ist ja auch da ^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kommt eigentlich vorher noch ein gutes MMOPG raus?
> Muss irgendwie meine Zeit vertreiben.


AION kommt ja irgendwann dieses Jahr... obwohl ich es nicht toll finde. Grafisch ginge da noch mehr rauszuholen - wenn man sein spiel schon mit Cry Engine 1 ausstattet will ich auch was sehen



Selor schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur das in Europa Comics und daraus folgernd Superhelden nicht so einen Status haben wie in Amerika wo man ohne Comics^^


Joa leider...


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

OMG mein Fass ist leer!

Und ich habe meinen Satz oben auch mal vervollständigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ Ich hab weiter gedacht als geschrieben *kicher*


----------



## Skatero (9. Mai 2009)

Naja AION...
Weiss ja nicht so recht.
Sonst muss ich halt Offline-Games spielen.


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> OMG mein Fass ist leer!
> 
> Und ich habe meinen Satz oben auch mal vervollständigt
> 
> ...


GZ?

PS: Man sieht bei den 2 Sachen in dem Zitat von dir einen deutlichen Zusammenhang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

ich hab mit MMOS erstmal abgeschlossen, aber wen Lego Universe raus kommt überleg ich mir das nochmal(ernsthaft)^^


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich hab mit MMOS erstmal abgeschlossen, aber wen Lego Universe raus kommt überleg ich mir das nochmal(ernsthaft)^^


Ein* LEGO* MMO?!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



World of Legocraft incoming?! o.o''


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Mai 2009)

Hmm also ich hab am Freitag meinen Gips runterbekommen, und das erste was ich mach ist erstma X-men origins: Wolverine durchspielen ... is aber auch en gutes spiel ^^ Und Viel länger als gedacht
lg


----------



## Spectrales (9. Mai 2009)

@Birk: Hab den Film auf DVD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich recherchiere grad, ob man von Kräutern high werden kann oO


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> @Birk: Hab den Film auf DVD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Achso.

Kommt auf die Kräuter an, die du verwenden willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Der neue Ava von dir gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> GZ?
> 
> PS: Man sieht bei den 2 Sachen in dem Zitat von dir einen deutlichen Zusammenhang
> 
> ...



Was? Hä?


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich recherchiere grad, ob man von Kräutern high werden kann oO


Hmm verstopf deine nase damit und machn mund zu, durch luftmangel kann man au high werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Spectrales (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Kräuter an, die du verwenden willst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Anscheinend bekommt man davon nur Lungenkrebs..

Danke.




> Hmm verstopf deine nase damit und machn mund zu, durch luftmangel kann man au high werden




Quelle?


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ein* LEGO* MMO?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jupp, hat auch schon newsletter und für die zukünftigeta kann man sich auch schon registrieren. 
eigentlich ist es eine art secondlife im legostil, aber halt ohne realgeld im spiel. dazu komtm das die welt von lego universe weitestgehend durch die spieler und ihre kreativität mit den steinen gefüllt wird. ich stell mir das in sofern lustig vor, weil das ja auch universe und nicht wolrd heißt. ich interpretier das so das es sich nicht zwangsläufig alles auf einem planeten abspielen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (9. Mai 2009)

Omfg.. Ein Lego MMO.. Ich fand schon Lego Star Wars total Müll..

Und ich rauch jetzt einfach oregano  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



















<3 Ironie


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Lego ist toll, ich wünsche ich hätte noch meine ganzen alten Kisten... das war noch ne Zeit...


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> jupp, hat auch schon newsletter und für die zukünftigeta kann man sich auch schon registrieren.
> eigentlich ist es eine art secondlife im legostil, aber halt ohne realgeld im spiel. dazu komtm das die welt von lego universe weitestgehend durch die spieler und ihre kreativität mit den steinen gefüllt wird. ich stell mir das in sofern lustig vor, weil das ja auch universe und nicht wolrd heißt. ich interpretier das so das es sich nicht zwangsläufig alles auf einem planeten abspielen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aye.. klingt interessant.. ich würds spielen o.o


----------



## Spectrales (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Lego ist toll, ich wünsche ich hätte noch meine ganzen alten Kisten... das war noch ne Zeit...



Ich hab noch eine riesige Kiste unterm bett liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz schön alles sortiert, aber ich bin zu faul das alles auszupacken und dann irgendeinen Scheiß zu bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ding ist sicher nen m² groß oO


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Und ich rauch jetzt einfach oregano
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oregano zieht nicht.


----------



## Raheema (9. Mai 2009)

Nabend


Ich hasse dieses leben !!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine riesige Kiste unterm bett liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bei mir ist nichts sortiert. suchen macht mehr fun.
vor allem wenn das teil vorher 1 sec da war und dann in den unendlichen kleinteilweiten verschwunden ist *g*


----------



## Spectrales (9. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Ich hasse dieses leben !!!




Magst mir auch mal erklären was los ist? Und wieso du uns 2x begrüsst?


----------



## Kronas (9. Mai 2009)

Der Sack hat amanda gekillt


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Ich hab noch einen ARC-170 aus Lego bei mir stehen das wars aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Magst mir auch mal erklären was los ist? Und wieso du uns 2x begrüsst?


selbiges woltle ich grad fragen


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Ich hasse dieses leben !!!


Du hast uns heute schonma begrüßt.. jetzt rück endlich mit der Sprache raus o_O


----------



## Raheema (9. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Magst mir auch mal erklären was los ist? Und wieso du uns 2x begrüsst?





hää? 2 mal? 


naja warum ich das lebe hasse? 


weil ich grade meinen Pc neu gemacht habe und wieder alles neu rauf machen muss und so -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> weil ich grade meinen Pc neu gemacht habe und wieder alles neu rauf machen muss und so -.-


das ist doch n scherz oder? :S


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> hää? 2 mal?
> 
> weil ich grade meinen Pc neu gemacht habe und wieder alles neu rauf machen muss und so -.-


1. Jo... das war grad das 2te mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Standart.  Über sowas regt man sich nicht auf, das gehört dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen ARC-170 aus Lego bei mir stehen das wars aber auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ha!

Ich hab den Millenium Falcon mit allen Figuren drin.
Ausserdem hab ich - worauf ich ganz furchtbar stolz bin - Darth Vader, ne Sturmtruppe und C3PO im Regal stehen 

Omg Raheema, hast du noch nie was Schlimmeres erlebt..?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Mai 2009)

Abend, bin auch mal wieder da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

ab und zu hol ich auch noch mein lego vom dachboden. aber schon wie früher wird aus dem gebastelten mit der zeit immer irgendwie ein flugzeug/raumschiff das aus außer flügeln und nem rumpf nur aus waffensystemen besteht xD


----------



## Raheema (9. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist doch n scherz oder? :S



nein is es nicht ^^ 

und zum 2mal Begrüßen 


das eine mal war heute gegen 21:00 uhr und das andere mal jetzt eben grade ^^


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Ich hab leider so gut wie gar nichts mehr.. naja eig kann man schon sagen überhaupt nichts mehr.. von meinem Lego :/




Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend, bin auch mal wieder da.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abend Punk


----------



## Spectrales (9. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend, bin auch mal wieder da.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nabend 

Btw, muss ich grad humpeln


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ha!
> 
> Ich hab den Millenium Falcon mit allen Figuren drin.
> Ausserdem hab ich - worauf ich ganz furchtbar stolz bin - Darth Vader, ne Sturmtruppe und C3PO im Regal stehen
> ...



Von Star Wars hab ich wirklich nur den da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warte glaube ich noch minidinger da oder sowas...


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> hää? 2 mal?
> 
> 
> naja warum ich das lebe hasse?
> ...


naja solang man die ganzen installationssachen auf ne Externe platte oder USB tut, und die ganzen pr0ns auch is es doch ned so schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein ich hab keine Externe Festplatte, nurn 16gb USB-Stick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Spectrales (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Warte glaube ich noch minidinger da oder sowas...



Hab noch einen kleinen Osterhasen der aus 10 Teilen besteht xD

Hmm.. Hat sich doch gelohnt eine 200G Festplatte zu kaufen für teuer Geld!
Auf der sind Lieder drauf, von CDs die ich schon Ewigkeiten verkauft hab ^^


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> naja solang man die ganzen installationssachen auf ne Externe platte oder USB tut, und die ganzen pr0ns auch is es doch ned so schlimm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es gibt Menschen ohne externe Festplatte? o_O


----------



## Spectrales (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen ohne externe Festplatte? o_O



Meine Mom
Und sie regt sich auch dauernd auf, wenn sie ihren Laptop neu aufsetzen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ich glaub ich schenk ihr eine zum B-Day..)


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen ohne externe Festplatte? o_O


es gibt auch menschen ohne pc O_o


----------



## Raheema (9. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> naja solang man die ganzen installationssachen auf ne Externe platte oder USB tut, und die ganzen pr0ns auch is es doch ned so schlimm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und genau das habe ich nicht !

aber mir fehlt grade das geld dazu ^^muss grade taschengeld sparen


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Meine Mom


Eltern und überhaupt alle ohne PC zählen nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

LOL grad von ner Freundin geschickt gekriegt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> und genau das habe ich nicht !


haste keine festplatte? oder haste eine und eben das net gemacht?

böser editer... *g*


----------



## Spectrales (9. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> und genau das habe ich nicht !



Schnell! Gogo auf amazon!



Birk schrieb:


> Eltern und überhaupt alle ohne PC zählen nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie hat nen Laptop

Lol, Selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> und genau das habe ich nicht !
> 
> aber mir fehlt grade das geld dazu ^^muss grade taschengeld sparen


LOL NAP !! 

Dann hätt ich doch einen um nen Stick gefragt :O

lg


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen ohne externe Festplatte? o_O


ich, aber dafür hab ein ein festplatten raid-system  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@spectrales, verkaufte cds....................... xD


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

jo mal gucken wie teuer die sind !

aber ich muss ja trotzdem alles neu machen -.- WoW Wc3 BF 2 anno NFS alles neu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Ichb hab +brirgens auch keine FRexterne Frestplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir reichen meine 2 Platten im PC ^^


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Eine externe Festplatte ist doch extrem billig.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ichb hab +brirgens auch keine FRexterne Frestplatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


O_o ein bissl über die tasta gerollt?^^


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Ich seh grad dass heutzutage eine Festplatte mit 1 Terrabyte nur 90&#8364; kostet oO

Wer braucht 1 tb!!!

@Stereo: Ich war jung und brauchte das Geld.. Für eine 360! (Die sind für 10&#8364;das Stück weggegangen auf Ebay..)


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> O_o n bissl über die tasta gerollt?^^



Eh... ehm... fu dreck verdammter! ^^


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich seh grad dass heutzutage eine Festplatte mit 1 Terrabyte nur 90€ kostet oO
> 
> Wer braucht 1 tb!!!


Verarschen kann ich mich selbst o.O   Link or lie!


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich seh grad dass heutzutage eine Festplatte mit 1 Terrabyte nur 90€ kostet oO
> 
> Wer braucht 1 tb!!!





die und das habe ich mich auch grade gefragt und auch angeschaut ^^1


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Link or *D*ie!



Fixed!^^


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001GO9ERE...;pf_rd_i=301128

geht sicher noch billiger..


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

ich brauch 1tg ^^ aber bei mir sinds 2 500gb platten anstatt einer.
wer weis schon was mal kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

jo ganz fein oder 

http://www.amazon.de/Western-Digital-WDE1U...601&sr=8-16


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001GO9ERE...;pf_rd_i=301128
> 
> geht sicher noch billiger..


DO WANT! Sobald ich wieder Geld übrig habe flattert die bei mir ins Haus!


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich brauch 1tg ^^ aber bei mir sinds 2 500gb platten anstatt einer.
> wer weis schon was mal kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm.. Jo.. Wenn rapidshare keinen Cooldown mehr hat xD

@Birk: Ich wette du hast grad mal 200GB belegt..


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Ich habe nur eine mit 500 gb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hmm.. Jo.. Wenn rapidshare keinen Cooldown mehr hat xD



Router neustart, neue IP, kein Cooldown mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ehm hust... ich benutze es natürlich ncht! Ich hab  +brigens eine 500er und eine 300er Festplatte installier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe nur eine mit 500 gb.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Reicht! xD

Wtf? Warum wollt ihr auf einmal alle 1000 Gb platten xD

@Selor: Das ist aber mühsam.. Ausserdem funktionierts bei mir nicht.. :s


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hmm.. Jo.. Wenn rapidshare keinen Cooldown mehr hat xD
> 
> @Birk: Ich wette du hast grad mal 200GB belegt..


pff cooldown bei rapidshare?^^
ach mist selor war schneller


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> @Birk: Ich wette du hast grad mal 200GB belegt..


Kommt so ungefähr hin..  aber nur weil ich atm immer alles lösche wenn ich es nicht mehr brauche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn ich 1TB hätte könnte ich die ganzen Filme gespeichert lassen T.T


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

ich habe 280 grundspeicher ^^ und jetzt mal WoW Instlaieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe ihr habt augenkrebs davon oder? ^^


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Kommt so ungefähr hin..  aber nur weil ich atm immer alles lösche wenn ich es nicht mehr brauche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kauf dir halt DVD-Rohlinge.. ~.~


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> pff cooldown bei rapidshare?^^
> ach mist selor war schneller




HA HA! *mit dem Finger zeig*


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Router neustart, neue IP, kein Cooldown mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das geht übrigens nur bei Leuten die keine feste IP haben  *trauermusik spiel*


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das geht übrigens nur bei Leuten die keine feste IP haben  *trauermusik spiel*



Okay, dann weiß ich zumindest warums nicht geht ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß grad nicht ob ich eine Feste hab...wie gesagt ich habs nie gemacht und wenn hab ich gewartet ^1^


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich weiß grad nicht ob ich eine Feste hab...wie gesagt ich habs nie gemacht und wenn hab ich gewartet ^1^


Die meisten haben keine feste IP...   Das scheint irgendwie nur in Österreich ein Brauch zu sein, dass wir gebunden werden ô_O


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich weiß grad nicht ob ich eine Feste hab...wie gesagt ich habs nie gemacht und wenn hab ich gewartet ^1^



Ich habs eigentlich nie gebraucht >.>

Gibt ja viele Torrents

@birk: Hängt das vom Anbieter an? Weil ich bin eh schon kurz vom Wechseln


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

DISCO! *dance*

Ich schreib übrigens ziemlich viel Quark zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ne 300er Festplatte, und auf der sind nurnoch 20 frei xD

lg


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

bei welchem anbieter seit ihr dennd as ihr eine feste ip habt?
nur zur vorbeugung: selor meint nicht die computer ip die ihr z.b. für lans etc benutzt. sondern die ip die euer provider euch bei jeder einwahl ins netz zuweißt. die ist in der regel nicht fesgelegt und ändert sich nach jeder einwahl.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> DISCO! *dance*
> 
> Ich schreib übrigens ziemlich viel Quark zusammen
> 
> ...


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> bei welchem anbieter seit ihr dennd as ihr eine feste ip habt?
> nur zur vorbeugung: selor meint nicht die computer ip die ihr z.b. für lans etc benutzt. sondern die ip die euer provider euch bei jeder einwahl ins netz zuweißt. die ist in der regel nicht fesgelegt und ändert sich nach jeder einwahl.


Also ich bin beim Anbieter in meiner Gemeinde...


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> bei welchem anbieter seit ihr dennd as ihr eine feste ip habt?
> nur zur vorbeugung: selor meint nicht die computer ip die ihr z.b. für lans etc benutzt. sondern die ip die euer provider euch bei jeder einwahl ins netz zuweißt. die ist in der regel nicht fesgelegt und ändert sich nach jeder einwahl.




Okay.. dann müsst ich wohl mein Modem resetten dafür.

Modem -> Router -> PC + Laptop


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> bei welchem anbieter seit ihr dennd as ihr eine feste ip habt?
> nur zur vorbeugung: selor meint nicht die computer ip die ihr z.b. für lans etc benutzt. sondern die ip die euer provider euch bei jeder einwahl ins netz zuweißt. die ist in der regel nicht fesgelegt und ändert sich nach jeder einwahl.



Genau das mein ich... die IP die jedes mal beim neustart des Routers für den Router neuvergeben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




I can't just control my feet *sing*


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Genau das mein ich... die IP die jedes mal beim neustart des Routers für den Router neuvergeben wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo.. so sollte es normal sein... meine IP ist aber leider fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Tja... die Welt mag dich eben nicht...


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Tja... die Welt mag dich eben nicht...


Das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (10. Mai 2009)

So weit ich weiß, muss man in Deutschland für ne feste IP sogar extra bezahlen, bei den meisten Anbietern ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann ist jaa alles Palletti
^^


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, muss man in Deutschland für ne feste IP soger extra bezahlen, bei den meisten Anbietern ^^


Wozu soll das gut sein?  Das hat ja nur Nachteile..


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, muss man in Deutschland für ne feste IP soger extra bezahlen, bei den meisten Anbietern ^^



Jo.. Deutschland halt.. *hust*


----------



## Meriane (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wozu soll das gut sein?  Das hat ja nur Nachteile..



Weiß auch nicht genau...aber vllt ist das für bestimmte Dienste von Vorteil, oder für ne Firma oder sowas?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

> This magic music grooves me
> That dirty rhythm moves me
> The devil's gotten to me
> Through this dance



Diese Passage müsste doch Benji ziemlich aufstoßen oder? ^^


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Diese Passage müsste doch Benji ziemlich aufstoßen oder? ^^


So empfindlich ist er auch wieder nicht...  o_O (glaube ich zumindest)


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

hmm eins frage ich mic hgrae warum habe ich keinen sound??


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Diese Passage müsste doch Benji ziemlich aufstoßen oder? ^^



Ach, der hat doch eh schon aufgegeben uns zu bekehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> hmm eins frage ich mic hgrae warum habe ich keinen sound??


Weil du erst einen Soundtreiber installieren musst? o_O

Hast du ernsthaft noch nie einen PC neu aufsetzen müssen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> So empfindlich ist er auch wieder nicht...  o_O (glaube ich zumindest)



Aber nicht wenn ich Boogie vor ihm tanze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spectrales schrieb:


> Ach, der hat doch eh schon aufgegeben uns zu bekehren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach kacke... das war lustig!


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wozu soll das gut sein?  Das hat ja nur Nachteile..


ich kanns dir nicht genau erklären aber ein befreundeter hacker meinte das es für solche tätigkeiten besser ist eine feste ip zu haben. frag mich aber nicht warum^^
denke mal auch andere dienste die viel mit i-net zut un ahben werden eine feste ip haben.


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Weil du erst einen Soundtreiber installieren musst? o_O
> 
> Hast du ernsthaft noch nie einen PC neu aufsetzen müssen?




Nein tut mir leid ^^

und arbeitsplatz und so auch alles neu machen?


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

benji macht mitternachtsbesuch bei seinen pastor und fragt ihn was seine meinung(benjis meinung ist hier gemeint) ist in bezug auf die homoehe und adoption^^


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> und arbeitsplatz und so auch alles neu machen?


Ne der bleibt


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Mai 2009)

lol vorhin hatt ich noch 20 gb frei, und jetzt beim durchguggen und beim löschen unnützer und doppelten sachen hab ich jetzt 90 frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

ich habe mic auch grade gewundert warum sind nur noch 42 GB frei obwohl ih grade alles gelöscht habe?


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> benji macht mitternachtsbesuch bei seinen pastor und fragt ihn was seine meinung(benjis meinung ist hier gemeint) ist in bezug auf die homoehe und adoption^^



Kann ja nichts gutes bei rumkommen...


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Mai 2009)

Raheema hast du nur formatiert oder auch neu paritioniert ? Formatieren bringt recht wenig, beim paritionieren ist wirklich alles weg, soweit ich weis ^^

lg


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ich habe mic auch grade gewundert warum sind nur noch 42 GB frei obwohl ih grade alles gelöscht habe?



Lass mich raten.. Du hast nen Medion PC von Hofer / Aldi?


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Mai 2009)

ich hab meinen 22" Acer vom Hofer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Lol.. Gott kann so sehr nerven ^^



> Me:
> I am a god!
> God:
> You are a  god?  Does it pay well?
> ...


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Lass mich raten.. Du hast nen Medion PC von Hofer / Aldi?




keine ahung weis nicht wo mein vaddi den gekauft hat war ein geschenk.


ich weis eure köpe treffen jetzt eure tischplatte ^^


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> keine ahung weis nicht wo mein vaddi den gekauft hat war ein geschenk.
> 
> 
> ich weis eure köpe treffen jetzt eure tischplatte ^^



Du hast es erraten!

Na klar hat er das Billigste gekauft ^^


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Lol.. Gott kann so sehr nerven ^^


Du bist out o_O  iGod ist schon lange aus der Mode


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

och weis ich bin vorhersager !


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du bist out o_O  iGod ist schon lange aus der Mode



Wollt ja nur nochmal was ausprobieren..  ~.~


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> och weis ich bin vorhersager !


Nicht ganz.. Mein Kopf ist nicht auf die Tischplatte geknallt


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> keine ahung weis nicht wo mein vaddi den gekauft hat war ein geschenk.
> 
> 
> ich weis eure köpe treffen jetzt eure tischplatte ^^



Er trifft nicht nur die Tischplatte sondern gleich den Boden mit dabei!


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Raheema hast du nur formatiert oder auch neu paritioniert ? Formatieren bringt recht wenig, beim paritionieren ist wirklich alles weg, soweit ich weis ^^
> 
> lg



Ähem !! *räusper*

lg


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Er trifft nicht nur die Tischplatte sondern gleich den Boden mit dabei!



Durch die Tischplatte durch?

Meine ist glatt 3 cm dick ^^

Omg Mefisthor.. Lass die "lg"s endlich weg.. -.-' 
Kanns schon nimmer lesen!


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

warscheinlich schon ;D


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg Mefisthor.. Lass die "lg"s endlich weg.. -.-'
> Kanns schon nimmer lesen!


Wenn dus nimmer lesen kannst dann sind se für dich ja eh weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG jahaaa !!


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

wie kann man das denn machen das der Pc komplett leer is?


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg Mefisthor.. Lass die "lg"s endlich weg.. -.-'
> Kanns schon nimmer lesen!


Das ist Taktik!  Dadurch kann er automatisch keine 1 Wort Posts machen!


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das ist Taktik!  Dadurch kann er automatisch keine 1 Wort Posts machen!



jo

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Durch die Tischplatte durch?
> 
> Meine ist glatt 3 cm dick ^^
> 
> ...



Natürlich durch die Tischplatte hindurch!^^


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Mai 2009)

Fuck Birk hatts entdeckt -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muhaha


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Raheema, ich hab hier nen neuen Ava für dich..
Deiner ist einfach zu niedrig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechtsklick aufs Bild -> Speichern

Wird automatisch kleiner.


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

so war der erst auch aber das ist zu groß!


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> wie kann man das denn machen das der Pc komplett leer is?


Aufschrauben und dann einfach alles rausnehmen. Ist doch einfach.


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> so war der erst auch aber das ist zu groß!





Spectrales schrieb:


> Wird automatisch kleiner.





-.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Magneten über die Festplatte halten  XD


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Magneten über die Festplatte halten  XD


Hat doch jeder griffbereit ! Falls ma die Polizei vor der Tür steht xD

lg


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

nicht lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Magneten über die Festplatte halten  XD


au ja und dvds auf den lautsprecher xD


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fix'd.. Prinzesschen.. oô


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Mai 2009)

Oder auffen Bildschirm wie mein Bruder ... jetzt nörgelt er rum weil das so hässlich aussieht ^^

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Ich mag magneten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Btw, sollte jeder wissen, wie man Beweismittel loswird, wenn man Kinderpornos auf der Platte hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Ich hab keine KiPos... nur ein paar... eh... nicht unbedingt über dne öffentlich legalen weg beschafte Spiele xD


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

ich bin dann ma off morgen weiter mache mit meine Pc -.-


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab keine KiPos... nur ein paar...



Jaja! Editierer, du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nacht, Schnuckelchen *bussi*


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Btw, sollte jeder wissen, wie man Beweismittel loswird, wenn man Kinderpornos auf der Platte hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast KiPos auf der Platte?!


gn8 Prinzesschen Raheema


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du hast KiPos auf der Platte?!



ehh... Nein


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> ehh... Nein


Das sagen sie alle!


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Hui- hier ging ja eben die Post ab mit den Gewitter \o/


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Jaja! Editierer, du!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab nix editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solltest vielleicht mal den Rest lesen...^^


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das sagen sie alle!



Da könnt' ja Jeder kommen!

Omfg, fragt mal einer obs bei Razyl echt gewittert hat? oO


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

RarararararararararrarararrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa huuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii wui wui wuiiiiii

Mein Schatz is schlafen und mir ist langweilig also unterhaltet mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß au nid was alle immer so daherreden .. überall steht man kommt so leicht an KiPo, ich habs wirklich versucht weil ich ma testen wollt ob das stimmt (ernsthaft)... NICHTS Oo

Ich glaub ich bin zu blöd dafür :/ oder Ursula is wieder mal am rumlügen

lg


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> RarararararararararrarararrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa huuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii wui wui wuiiiiii
> 
> Mein Schatz is schlafen und mir ist langweilig also unterhaltet mich!
> 
> ...


Welcher Schatz? Viel Geld?


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> RarararararararararrarararrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa huuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii wui wui wuiiiiii
> 
> Mein Schatz is schlafen und mir ist langweilig also unterhaltet mich!
> 
> ...



*Bällchen werf*

@Mefi: Es gibt sicher irgendwo Lücken.. z.B. in der Rapidshare Suche.. Aber die bleiben sicher nicht sehr lange ungesperrt


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hui- hier ging ja eben die Post ab mit den Gewitter \o/


Ich will auch ein Gewitter haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





White-Frost schrieb:


> RarararararararararrarararrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa huuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii wui wui wuiiiiii
> 
> Mein Schatz is schlafen und mir ist langweilig also unterhaltet mich!
> 
> ...


Geh wieder ins Bett o_O



Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich weiß au nid was alle immer so daherreden .. überall steht man kommt so leicht an KiPo, ich habs wirklich versucht weil ich ma testen wollt ob das stimmt (ernsthaft)... NICHTS Oo
> 
> Ich glaub ich bin zu blöd dafür :/ oder Ursula is wieder mal am rumlügen
> 
> lg


Tja..


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Welcher Schatz? Viel Geld?


Was ne dumme Frage... kann Geld schlafen gehen? Himmel Arsch PRIVAT RAZYL SIE SIND EINE MADE NIEDERER ALS DRECK ES GIBT NICHTS DÜMMERES WIE SIE AUF DER WELT


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> RarararararararararrarararrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa huuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii wui wui wuiiiiii
> 
> Mein Schatz is schlafen und mir ist langweilig also unterhaltet mich!
> 
> ...



Was schon? Zu hart rangenommen was?


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Was ne dumme Frage... kann Geld schlafen gehen? Himmel Arsch PRIVAT RAZYL SIE SIND EINE MADE NIEDERER ALS DRECK ES GIBT NICHTS DÜMMERES WIE SIE AUF DER WELT



Geht das schon wieder los? ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich will auch ein Gewitter haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tjo...
kauf dir eins \o/
Naja... ich fands zwar toll,aber musste erstmal den blöden Rechner ausmachen. Nicht das es doch irgendwann mal einschlägt


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo Menschheit! Habt ihr mich vermisst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mein WoW-Account soeben verschenkt^^


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Was ne dumme Frage... kann Geld schlafen gehen? Himmel Arsch PRIVAT RAZYL SIE SIND EINE MADE NIEDERER ALS DRECK ES GIBT NICHTS DÜMMERES WIE SIE AUF DER WELT


Warst du nicht der der so erstaunt war das es so geile Mädels in meiner Umgebung gibt ? ^^

lg


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Was ne dumme Frage... kann Geld schlafen gehen? Himmel Arsch PRIVAT RAZYL SIE SIND EINE MADE NIEDERER ALS DRECK ES GIBT NICHTS DÜMMERES WIE SIE AUF DER WELT


Ja logischwerweise meint er seine Katze.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Was ne dumme Frage... kann Geld schlafen gehen? Himmel Arsch PRIVAT RAZYL SIE SIND EINE MADE NIEDERER ALS DRECK ES GIBT NICHTS DÜMMERES WIE SIE AUF DER WELT


Lol - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hallo Menschheit! Habt ihr mich vermisst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Satan anbet*
Möge er mich vor deiner göttlichen Aura schützen.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja logischwerweise meint er seine Katze.


I love my pussy cat


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Was ne dumme Frage... kann Geld schlafen gehen? Himmel Arsch PRIVAT RAZYL SIE SIND EINE MADE NIEDERER ALS DRECK ES GIBT NICHTS DÜMMERES WIE SIE AUF DER WELT


Genau das meinte ich.. ich mag deine Art nicht o_O  Geh weg



Spectrales schrieb:


> Geht das schon wieder los? ^^


Ich bin nicht der einzige der so denkt?



Benji9 schrieb:


> Hallo Menschheit! Habt ihr mich vermisst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wb Benji 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Mai 2009)

Lol Benji ich hab meinen für 200&#8364; verhökert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

hab ich ne göttliche Aura? Wow, was für ein Kompliment^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hallo Menschheit! Habt ihr mich vermisst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Benji! ^^ Na wie gehts olle Nudel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was sagst du zu dieser Songpassage:


This magic music grooves me
That dirty rhythm moves me
The devil's gotten to me
Through this dance

I'm full of funky fever
And fire burns inside me
Boogie's got me in a
Super trance

Don't blame it on sunshine
Don't blame it on moonlight
Don't blame it on good times
Blame it on the boogie


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> I love my pussy cat


Jo nicole Scherzinger sieht nice aus =)



Birk schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich.. ich mag deine Art nicht o_O  Geh weg


Er kann ruhig bleiben - er ist witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hab ich ne göttliche Aura? Wow, was für ein Kompliment^^


Jo *Mini*gott


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich.. ich mag deine Art nicht o_O  Geh weg


Ich bin ein Nachtschwärmer Classic meine Art ist die Art die hier vorherrschen sollte welche aber durch normale durchschnitts Member und spezielle Mods (nein ich schau dich nicht an Lilly das kommt nur so rüber) total ruiniert wurde R U I ähm ja genau und so


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jo nicole Scherzinger sieht nice aus =)



Was für ein Frauengeschmack..

Fake Gesicht, Fake Titten, was will man mehr! oO


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Nachtschwärmer Classic meine Art ist die Art die hier vorherrschen sollte welche aber durch normale durchschnitts Member und spezielle Mods (nein ich schau dich nicht an Lilly das kommt nur so rüber) total ruiniert wurde R U I ähm ja genau und so


Wenn der Nachtschwärmer früher wirklich so war, dann sage ich:  Herzlichsten Dank Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Nachtschwärmer Classic meine Art ist die Art die hier vorherrschen sollte welche aber durch normale durchschnitts Member und spezielle Mods (nein ich schau dich nicht an Lilly das kommt nur so rüber) total ruiniert wurde R U I ähm ja genau und so


Ach quatsch... wieso sollte das Lilly denn tun? *g*

@Birk:
er war mit Brille,Mano,Kamui,Whity besser als heutzutage. 
Upsala Crackmack vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jo nicole Scherzinger sieht nice aus =)



Ach das ist eine hässliche Schlampe hat man gar nix zum richtig anpacken und so hmm also unter das dreifache meines Körpergewichts kommt mir gar nix ins Bett... will so richtig viel zum erkunden und lieb haben haben


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

öööh... soviel Geschriebenes... 

Is doch toll, ich hab was, was ich ned brauchte, und habs verschenkt^^derandere freut sich, wenn auch nur fürn Moment


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @Birk:
> er war mit Brille,Mano,Kamui,Whity besser als heutzutage.


Wenn du so eine Art wie die von Whity besser findest...    ach lassen wir das, führt eh zu nichts


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ach das ist eine hässliche Schlampe hat man gar nix zum richtig anpacken und so hmm also unter das dreifache meines Körpergewichts kommt mir gar nix ins Bett... will so richtig viel zum erkunden und lieb haben haben


Das macht mir angst o_O

@ Birk:
Man merkt - du kennst Whity nicht =) 
Aber meist bestand eh die runde nur aus Mano,Brille,Kamui,Crackmack und mir - und es war definitv besser als heutzutage wo immer mal wieder 1 Wort poster vorbeikommen etc.
Selor war ja auch früher immer mal wieder da ...


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ach das ist eine hässliche Schlampe hat man gar nix zum richtig anpacken und so hmm also unter das dreifache meines Körpergewichts kommt mir gar nix ins Bett... will so richtig viel zum erkunden und lieb haben haben



Wenn du das ernst meinst, haben wir den gleichen Frauengeschmack.. :s

Lasst den 16-Jährigen mit seinen Silikonbrüsten allein.. :s


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @Birk:
> er war mit Brille,Mano,Kamui,Whity besser als heutzutage.
> Upsala Crackmack vergessen
> 
> ...


Du vergisst Lurock, Dracun, LoD und Alanium... Ich mach mir sorgen um Caro


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> öööh... soviel Geschriebenes...
> 
> Is doch toll, ich hab was, was ich ned brauchte, und habs verschenkt^^derandere freut sich, wenn auch nur fürn Moment



Antworte mir Feiger Christ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Kaiser Nero wärst du eh in der Arena mit den Löwen gelandet! ^^


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Du vergisst Lurock, Dracun und Alanium... Ich mach mir sorgen um Caro



Kurz gesagt, ohne Razyl war halt alles besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(omg ich bin so pöse und läster über ihn hinter seinem rücken!)


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Nanana Selor. Sogut bin ich im Englischem noch nicht. Ich verstehe ein paar sachen, aber nicht den sinn des Textes


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Du vergisst Lurock, Dracun, LoD und Alanium... Ich mach mir sorgen um Caro


Lurock ist ja schon wieder gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz retro,Ala und Lod auch. Dracun war immer mal so kurz da.
Ich rede von der Zeit ab der ich das hier so mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nanana razyl. Sogut bin ich im Englischem noch nicht. Ich verstehe ein paar sachen, aber nicht den sinn des Textes


Öhem was willst du grad von mir? o_O


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt, ohne Razyl war halt alles besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich weis gar nich mehr ob Razyl damals schon dabei war *nachdenk* keinen Peil mehr... damals eine der ersten Nächte wo ich hier war haben ma TS gelabbert die die ich aufgezählt hab und noch son Typ mit nem Enten Avatar aber weis nich mehr genau


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

argh., nicht aufgepasst! Das war Selor!


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lurock ist ja schon wieder gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz retro,Ala und Lod auch. Dracun war immer mal so kurz da.
> Ich rede von der Zeit ab der ich das hier so mitbekommen habe.


gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz Retro wars aber auch am lustigsten^^


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> -test-


Du hast den Fehler beim Titel immernoch nicht ausgebessert -.-


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich weis gar nich mehr ob Razyl damals schon dabei war *nachdenk* keinen Peil mehr... damals eine der ersten Nächte wo ich hier war haben ma TS gelabbert die die ich aufgezählt hab und noch son Typ mit nem Enten Avatar aber weis nich mehr genau



Er bildet sich halt dauernd ein, dass alles so super ist seitdem er hier ist..

Nein, ich kuck mir nicht nochmal seine Posts an.. ~.~



> gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz Retro wars aber auch am lustigsten^^



JAAA
Da sind einem nicht immer die Mods auf die Zehen gestiegen..


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich weis gar nich mehr ob Razyl damals schon dabei war *nachdenk* keinen Peil mehr... damals eine der ersten Nächte wo ich hier war haben ma TS gelabbert die die ich aufgezählt hab und noch son Typ mit nem Enten Avatar aber weis nich mehr genau


Nein,ich dürfte relativ weit nach Lurock etc. hierher gekommen sein. Um die Zeit rum als Mano und Saytan ihren Star Wars RP mist durchgezogen haben - nach den SW Rp zeugs war die tollste Zeit. Und als dann die meeeengen neuen auftauchten haben sich wieder ein paar mehr aus den N8schwärmer verzogen


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Wenn euch meinen Titel nicht passt, mach tdoch vorschläge^^Den besten Titel übernehm ich.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn euch meinen Titel nicht passt, mach tdoch vorschläge^^Den besten Titel übernehm ich.


Kein Titel \o/


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn euch meinen Titel nicht passt, mach tdoch vorschläge^^Den besten Titel übernehm ich.


OMG!  Es geht nicht darum. Es geht darum, dass das Komma nach dem  "Der" nicht da sein darf!


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn euch meinen Titel nicht passt, mach tdoch vorschläge^^Den besten Titel übernehm ich.





Spoiler



Der mit dem Hackenkreuz



Boah, krass


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Doch darf er^^Mt schweizer Akzent (lawl.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Doch darf er^^Mt schweizer Akzent (lawl.


Nein! Der Schweizer Dialekt steht nicht über den Grammatikgesetzen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nanana Selor. Sogut bin ich im Englischem noch nicht. Ich verstehe ein paar sachen, aber nicht den sinn des Textes






Benji9 schrieb:


> argh., nicht aufgepasst! Das war Selor!




This magic music grooves me  Diese Magische Musik grooved mich
That dirty rhythm moves me  Der Schmutzige Rhytmus bewegt mich
The devil's gotten to me  Der Teufel ist zu mir gekommen
Through this dance  Durch diesen Tanz

I'm full of funky fever Ich bin voll im Funky Fieber
And fire burns inside me  Und das Feuer brennt in mir 
Boogie's got me in a  Boogie brachte mich in/color]
Super trance  Super Trance 

Don't blame it on sunshine  Schieb es nicht auf den Sonnenschein
Don't blame it on moonlight  Schieb es nciht auf das Mondlich
Don't blame it on good times  Schieb es nicht auf Gute Zeiten
Blame it on the boogie Schieb es auf den Boogie

Hart angetrunken und trotzdem befähigt Übersetzungen anzufertigen!


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Der mit dem umgekehrten Kreuz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Hab mal Titel geöndert^^Ist mein Smiley! Made by Benji9


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du..  es ist im Spoiler genau so wenig erlaubt wie ohne Spoiler.... :/


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der mit dem umgekehrten Kreuz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noob...

@Birk: Habs gefixt xD
@Benji: Der Titel lässt dich gleich viel reifer wirken!


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hab mal Titel geöndert^^Ist mein Smiley! Made by Benji9


Haben wir dir nicht gesagt, wie "doof" (nett ausgedrückt)  der ist?


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hab mal Titel geöndert^^Ist mein Smiley! Made by Benji9



Eine Seite vorher hab ich mühsam eine Übersetzung angefertigt! ^^


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Ne, DU hast gesagt, wie doof der is! Mir gefällts^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ne, DU hast gesagt, wie doof der is! Mir gefällts^^



War klar das dir zwei komische Titten gefallen als Mann...^^


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> @Birk: Habs gefixt xD


Es steht immernoch der gleiche, rechtswidrige Inhalt drin o_O


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

ja, habs gelesen Razyl. Is ja nurn Songtext^^Nur Singen werd ichs nicht. Da kannste betteln wie du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> War klar das dir zwei komische Titten gefallen als Mann...^^



Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Birk schrieb:


> Es steht immernoch der gleiche, rechtswidrige Inhalt drin o_O



Habs zensiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Noob...


hmm?


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ja, habs gelesen Razyl. Is ja nurn Songtext^^Nur Singen werd ichs nicht. Da kannste betteln wie du willst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selor verdammte Hacke! Merk dir meinen verdammten Namen!

Selor Andaram Ephelion Kiith, Fürstgeneral der Königlichen Armee von Som!


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

*rein Torkel* abend


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Birk: Das sowas titten Darstellen sollen... daran hab ich mal garnicht gedacht. Aber ich lasse dir deine "gewöhnungsbedürftige" Fantasie...


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Habs zensiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


What the... !?

Ich hab dir doch oben gesagt, dass es mit oder ohne Spoiler genau so rechtswidrig ist!


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> *rein Torkel* abend



Nabend!

Fall nicht!


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Birk: Das sowas titten Darstellen sollen... daran hab ich mal garnicht gedacht. Aber ich lasse dir deine "gewöhnungsbedürftige" Fantasie...



Immernoch SELOR nicht Razyl und nicht BIRK ^^


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Birk: Das sowas titten Darstellen sollen... daran hab ich mal garnicht gedacht. Aber ich lasse dir deine "gewöhnungsbedürftige" Fantasie...


Das war nicht ich, du Nudelauge o_O

Geh zum Augenoptiker.. heute verwechselst du hier einige Namen..


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

@Skatero: Lies deinen post nochmal, und dann meinen Titel.

@Karina: Ich dachte du wurdest hier verscheucht :s



> Ich hab dir doch oben gesagt, dass es mit oder ohne Spoiler genau so rechtswidrig ist!



Kucks halt nochmal an.. -.-'


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Fall nicht!



Ach ich bin irgendwie nach hause gehumpelt dann werd ich hier jetzt net fallen xD obwohl ich zugeben mus das ich mich von irgend jemand hab fahren lassen


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Argh >.< Schon wieder verwechelst! Das liegt aber daran, dass ihr mich gleich nerftso ähnlich seit


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ach ich bin irgendwie nach hause gehumpelt dann werd ich hier jetzt net fallen xD obwohl ich zugeben mus das ich mich von irgend jemand hab fahren lassen



"Gefallen"... "Fahren lassen"... ja ja... wir wissen genau was du gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fiese kleine nicht jugendfreie Dinge! Erzähl mal...


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ach ich bin irgendwie nach hause gehumpelt dann werd ich hier jetzt net fallen xD obwohl ich zugeben mus das ich mich von irgend jemand hab fahren lassen



Irgend..jemand?

Und dann ne schnelle Nummer im Auto? oO.. nene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> "Gefallen"... "Fahren lassen"... ja ja... wir wissen genau was du gemacht hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



._. hey willst du mir vorwerfen ich hab mich RÄMSEN lassen? Das ist nämlich nicht der fall


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo, ich würde bitte gerne auch mitreden.. darf noch bis 7 uhr arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Irgend..jemand?
> 
> Und dann ne schnelle Nummer im Auto? oO.. nene
> 
> ...


ICH WURDE NICHT GERÄMST XD


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Argh >.< Schon wieder verwechelst! Das liegt aber daran, dass ihr mich gleich nerftso ähnlich seit


Selor und ich sind Ähnlich? BWHAHAHA - wir haben beide eher total andere interessen als der andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ karina:
abend - was haste denn gemacht?


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ._. hey willst du mir vorwerfen ich hab mich RÄMSEN lassen? Das ist nämlich nicht der fall



Warum nicht?^^


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ._. hey willst du mir vorwerfen ich hab mich RÄMSEN lassen? Das ist nämlich nicht der fall



RÄMSEN!

xD

habn neues Lieblingswort!


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Kucks halt nochmal an.. -.-'


Mods lassen sich durch solche "Spielchen" nicht beeindrucken.. im Gegenteil, das macht sie eher wütend..

2.  Weg mit dem Komma im Titel!


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ._. hey willst du mir vorwerfen ich hab mich RÄMSEN lassen? Das ist nämlich nicht der fall


Keiner würde auch nur auf diese UNGEHEURLICHE Idee kommen das das der Fall wäre


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Mods lassen sich durch solche "Spielchen" nicht beeindrucken.. im Gegenteil, das macht sie eher wütend..
> 
> 2.  Weg mit dem Komma im Titel!



Nö!! *Pffrz*


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Ich mach mir nen TItel, der besonders Birk ärgern wird!


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich mach mir nen TItel, der besonders Birk ärgern wird!



Zoro sucks?


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum nicht?^^



Warum wohl -.- 



Razyl schrieb:


> @ karina:
> abend - was haste denn gemacht?



nichts....ich bin auf ne party, wurd abgefüllt, hab bischen tischkicker versucht zu spielen und musst dann jetzt irgenwdie nach hauseu nd hab irgendwelche typen gefragt ibs mich einer gefahren hat und der hat auch nicht mehr gemacht


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich mach mir nen TItel, der besonders Birk ärgern wird!


1. Was hab ich dir getan? o_O

2. Was soll das bringen? ô.o


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Warum wohl -.-



Ist doch nichts dabei... bissl Spaß haben... mal fünfe grade sein lassen und sowas...


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> nichts....ich bin auf ne party, wurd abgefüllt, hab bischen tischkicker versucht zu spielen und musst dann jetzt irgenwdie nach hauseu nd hab irgendwelche typen gefragt ibs mich einer gefahren hat und der hat auch nicht mehr gemacht


Warum lässte dich auch abfüllen? (irgendwie klingt abfüllen sofort nach mano...^^).


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> nichts....ich bin auf ne party, *wurd abgefüllt*, hab bischen tischkicker versucht zu spielen und musst dann jetzt irgenwdie nach hauseu nd hab *irgendwelche typen *gefragt ibs mich einer gefahren hat und der hat auch nicht mehr gemacht



Was machst du bloss für Sachen :S


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> 1. Was hab ich dir getan? o_O
> 
> 2. Was soll das bringen? ô.o


1. Ist doch völlig Irrlevant

2. Warum ärgert man Leute? Weil man es kann und weil es lustig ist


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> nichts....ich bin auf ne party, *wurd abgefüllt*, hab bischen tischkicker versucht zu spielen und musst dann jetzt irgenwdie nach hauseu nd hab irgendwelche typen gefragt ibs mich einer gefahren hat und der hat auch nicht mehr gemacht


Solche Aussagen.. und da wunderst du dich, wenn hier die Männerschaft gleich davon ausgeht, dass du.. "gerämst" wurdest?


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ist doch nichts dabei... bissl Spaß haben... mal fünfe grade sein lassen und sowas...



halt ich nichts von hab ich nicht nötig ^^ themawechsel


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Vllt verwechsel ich doch heut zuviele Menschen... Argh, jezz wird ich doch noch wie mein Vater! Nur ich will beide Beine behalten!


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum lässte dich auch abfüllen? (irgendwie klingt abfüllen sofort nach mano...^^).



Warum ich mich abfüllen lasse? weil ich dann nichts für alkohol zahlen muss ^^


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> halt ich nichts von hab ich nicht nötig ^^ themawechsel



Jaaahaa das hättest wohl gern!
Hast dir jetzt selbst eingebrockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Vllt verwechsel ich doch heut zuviele Menschen... Argh, jezz wird ich doch noch wie mein Vater! Nur ich will beide Beine behalten!





> Der, der den Der-Satz ge"der"d hat



Mal abgesehen davon, dass es ziemlich grenzwertig ist... gehört es so!:

Der, der den Der-Satz ge"der"*t* hat


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> halt ich nichts von hab ich nicht nötig ^^ themawechsel



Jeder hats nötig... Punkt aus ende... das ist der Grund warum wir überhaupt leben...


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Warum ich mich abfüllen lasse? weil ich dann nichts für alkohol zahlen muss ^^


Ok - gutes argument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Jaaahaa das hättest wohl gern!
> Hast dir jetzt selbst eingebrockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Böse mietz! nein mietz! aus mietz!


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass es ziemlich grenzwertig ist... gehört es so!:
> 
> Der, der den Der-Satz ge"der"*t* hat


Muss ich Hans raussuchen?


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Jeder hats nötig... Punkt aus ende... das ist der Grund warum wir überhaupt leben...



Omfg, jetzt kommt gleich der Sinn des Lebens.. oô



Karina*.* schrieb:


> Böse mietz! nein mietz! aus mietz!



*fauch*


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Muss ich Hans raussuchen?


Unbedingt. Vor allem weil ich den ja noch niiiie gesehen habe.


PS: Mir gefällts sehr wie es im Thread gerade zugeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So ne Aktivität war schon ne Zeit lang nicht mehr


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Jeder hats nötig... Punkt aus ende... das ist der Grund warum wir überhaupt leben...



Da fällt mir der satz ein den ich vorhin nen typen an den kopf geworfen hab weil er gemeint hat ich wär ne hure...

also, eine hure ist ein mädchen das mit jedem schläft... eine schlampe ist ein mädchen das mit jedem schläft außer dir

^^


----------



## Crackmack (10. Mai 2009)

Gäähn 4 heros nacheinander zu healen macht müde o.O


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Unbedingt. Vor allem weil ich den ja noch niiiie gesehen habe.



Spiegel :>



> Da fällt mir der satz ein den ich vorhin nen typen an den kopf geworfen hab weil er gemeint hat ich wär ne hure...
> 
> also, eine hure ist ein mädchen das mit jedem schläft... eine schlampe ist ein mädchen das mit jedem schläft außer dir



Und dann hat er dich nach Hause gefahren? xD


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> *fauch*



*Wasser über böses miez kipp*


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Böse mietz! nein mietz! aus mietz!



Das sagt gerade eine Mietze wie du? Irgendwie ironisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Das mit dem Rechtschreibefehler war absicht! Schliesslich muss der satz völlig unlogisch sein und möglichst viele "Der"s enthalten


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das sagt gerade eine Mietze wie du? Irgendwie ironisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey, ich bin jetzt absolut nicht in der lage irgendwelche diskusionen darüber mit dir zu führen xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Da fällt mir der satz ein den ich vorhin nen typen an den kopf geworfen hab weil er gemeint hat ich wär ne hure...
> 
> also, eine hure ist ein mädchen das mit jedem schläft... eine schlampe ist ein mädchen das mit jedem schläft außer dir
> 
> ^^



Da hat er auch recht *GG* Welch Weisheit doch in ihm steckt... Problem ist... nur Schlampe ist schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das andere ist wenigstens ehrliche Arbeit mit Spaß zusatz xD


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Spiegel :>


n1 Angriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Selor schrieb:


> Das sagt gerade eine Mietze wie du? Irgendwie ironisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> *Wasser über böses miez kipp*



*Super Soaker raushol*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

hui, die annemarie des buffed forum ist wieder hie ("r" absichtlich vergessen)


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> hey, ich bin jetzt absolut nicht in der lage irgendwelche diskusionen darüber mit dir zu führen xD



Wieso denn nicht... ich bin absolut immer für eine "Diskussion" bereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> hui, die *annemarie* des buffed forum ist wieder hie ("r" absichtlich vergessen)


Wer ist Annemarie? Und was soll das mit dem r?!


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht... ich bin absolut immer für eine "Diskussion" bereit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Diskussionen" mit Mädels.. Tse


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> hui, die annemarie des buffed forum ist wieder hie ("r" absichtlich vergessen)



ich glaub selbst wenn ich nüchtern wer...ich würd nicht peilen warum das R weg ist und was hie heißen soll Oo



Selor schrieb:


> Da hat er auch recht *GG* Welch Weisheit doch in ihm steckt... Problem ist... nur Schlampe ist schlimm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



pff ._.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht... ich bin absolut immer für eine "Diskussion" bereit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was er eigentlich die ganze Zeit sagen will ist:   Zeig uns deine Titten! 

xD


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wer ist Annemarie? Und was soll das mit dem r?!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht... ich bin absolut immer für eine "Diskussion" bereit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch, wenn ich nicht besoffen bin


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Man merkt, dass hier mindestens die Hälfte der Herrschaften und Karina besoffen sind...


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> hui, die annemarie des buffed forum ist wieder hie ("r" absichtlich vergessen)


Vll is se ja Annemarie :O *verschwörungstheorie bastel*

War ja immerhin ne lange zeit ned da ^^

lg


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich fand die eigendilch toll.... nur benni war noch toller <3


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass hier mindestens die Hälfte der Herrschaften und Karina besoffen sind...


Ich trinke keinen Alkohol =/


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Vll is se ja Annemarie :O *verschwörungstheorie bastel*
> 
> War ja immerhin ne lange zeit ned da ^^
> 
> lg



Richtig bin ich...verdammt....krieg ich jetzt nen keks? xD


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

stimmt ja birk, du warst ja nee toblerone wie dfast die hälfte der schwärmer um diese zeit^^ annemarie ist eine aufmerksamkeitsgeile dsds (american idol in deutschland) kandidatin gewesen.
und der spruch spielt auf frau holle an, somit wird auch der name annemarie doppeldeutig


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich auch, wenn ich nicht besoffen bin



Ach na komm schon das sind immer die lustigstens "Diskussionen"! ^^



Benji9 schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass hier mindestens die Hälfte der Herrschaften und Karina besoffen sind...



Mind. Ich! Sonst wohl kaum wer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein kleiner Lieblingschrist... kann man dich irgendwie als Maskottchen adoptieren? ^^


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass hier mindestens die Hälfte der Herrschaften und Karina besoffen sind...



Man muss nicht besoffen sein um gut drauf zu sein.. *hust anfall* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

das war pechmarie und goldmarie die wieder "hie" sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht die annemarie


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass hier mindestens die Hälfte der Herrschaften und Karina besoffen sind...


nö,bin nüchtern.




Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich fand die eigendilch toll.... nur benni war noch toller <3


Diese Annemarie ist irgendwie verdammt arrogant...


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> stimmt ja birk, du warst ja nee toblerone wie dfast die hälfte der schwärmer um diese zeit^^ annemarie ist eine aufmerksamkeitsgeile dsds (american idol in deutschland) kandidatin gewesen.
> und der spruch spielt auf frau holle an, somit wird auch der name annemarie doppeldeutig



ich kann dir immer noch nicht folgen, kannst du es bitte so erkären das sogar ein total zugekiffter und zugedrohnter drogen junkey es versteht


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Omfg Stereo, lass bitte diese klugen posts.. Es ist schon fast 2 Uhr morgens..



Karina*.* schrieb:


> ich kann dir immer noch nicht folgen, kannst du es bitte so erkären das sogar ein total zugekiffter und zugedrohnter drogen junkey es versteht



Ja, pls nochmal für Karina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omfg Stereo, lass bitte diese klugen posts.. Es ist schon fast 2 Uhr morgens..



dito


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Man muss nicht besoffen sein um gut drauf zu sein.. *hust anfall*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau, und ich brauch kein spaß um alkohol zu haben.

@zoid, ich weis das das pech und goldmarie waren, aber der letzte teil des names passt, zummindest ist nicht noch ein "chantalle"(das e ausgesprochen) mit drin^^


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> dito



Das ergibt keinen Sinn..


----------



## Lillyan (10. Mai 2009)

*schickt die Betrunkenen in ihren wohlverdienten Schlaf*


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Oh nein! F$ängt nicht mit Frau holle an! Ich hab als kleines Kind nie kapiert, was sie mit "spinnen" gemeint haben >.>


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Wenn Annemarie gewonnen hätte, hätte sie sich ja vielleicht ganz nackt gezeigt.
Damit mehr Leute ihr Cd kaufen. Hmmmm.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Das ergibt keinen Sinn..



xD wayne ich habs wenigens versucht


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *schickt die Betrunkenen in ihren wohlverdienten Schlaf*



Ich kann nicht schlafen!


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *schickt die Betrunkenen in ihren wohlverdienten Schlaf*



Was soll das denn heissen?


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *schickt die Betrunkenen in ihren wohlverdienten Schlaf*


Echt jetz? Hey fänd ich des erste mal ja mal was richtig geil gemachtes von dir und so


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *schickt die Betrunkenen in ihren wohlverdienten Schlaf*


Guten Abend Lilly
Wieso schickst du die Betrunkenen weg?


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *schickt die Betrunkenen in ihren wohlverdienten Schlaf*



neeeee um 3 uhr läuft gericht T.T und um 4 uhr 2 bei kalvas will ich gucken!


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht schlafen!


Trink noch mehr, dann schläfst du schon.


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> neeeee um 3 uhr läuft gericht T.T und um 4 uhr 2 bei kalvas will ich gucken!



Nee, oder.. ._.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Nee, oder.. ._.



doooch T.T das ist toll, besonders 2 bei kalvas

Am geilsten find ich ja montag bis freitag um 1 uhr domian xD


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Ich wusste es! Es sind wirklich die Hälfte der User betrunken!


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

dieses niveau hat der nachtschwärmer nicht verdient....


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> doooch T.T das ist toll, besonders 2 bei kalvas
> 
> Am geilsten find ich ja montag bis freitag um 1 uhr domian xD



Sachma bist du Arbeitslos oder waurm kannst du dir so einen Mist reinziehen?


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> doooch T.T das ist toll, besonders 2 bei kalvas
> 
> Am geilsten find ich ja montag bis freitag um 1 uhr domian xD



Who the fuck is Domian oO!


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich wusste es! Es sind wirklich die Hälfte der User betrunken!



Offensichtlich nur Karina von der Party und ich von meinem 5 Liter Gewinnspielfässchen! ^^


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Who the fuck is Domian oO!


http://www.einslive.de/sendungen/domian/
google ftw


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Offensichtlich nur Karine von der Party und ich von meinem 5 Liter Gewinnspielfässchen! ^^



Ich war heut im Pub mit paar Kumpels..
Hab 2 Bier getrunken, aber sehr besoffen fühl ich mich nimmer


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

hey, Domian ist total toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



arbeitslos? nein.. ich arbeite wenn andere schlafen.. und das von zuhaus aus... .... von 21 bis 7... -.-


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Dacht razyl is auch betrunken^^


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> hey, Domian ist total toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was arbeitest du denn?



> Dacht razyl is auch betrunken^^



Nee, er traut sich nicht


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> hey, Domian ist total toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was arbeitest du denn?

Edit: God damn Spec was fällt dir ein das selbe zu fragen wie ich!?


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sachma bist du Arbeitslos oder waurm kannst du dir so einen Mist reinziehen?



Ja sozusagen seit ich von BvB geflogen bin hab ich viel viel zeit


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Mai 2009)

ich bin nicht betrunken Oo naja aber müdigkeit löst auch betrunkenheitsähnliche zustände aus ... ich geh ma lieber pennen, ich hab n kasten bier der morgen von mir vernichtet werden muss, und grillfleisch und erdbeertorte !! Aber hauptsächlich Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ja sozusagen seit ich von BvB geflogen bin hab ich viel viel zeit



BvB? oO
Warst du Fussballer? xD

@Birk: War vor dir da.. Bää


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> hey, Domian ist total toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer zum Geier bist du?



Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ja sozusagen seit ich von BvB geflogen bin hab ich viel viel zeit



BvB was ist das? Sicher nicht der Fussball Club...


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> BvB? oO
> Warst du Fussballer? xD



Berufs vorbereitendes berufsjahr.... xD


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

meiner einer lässt sich die wartezeit bis zur mündlichen abiprüfung mit langen wachzuständen gut gehen ^^

edit: wo domian grad in der rund eist, gebt bei youtube mal domian und hackfleisch ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dacht razyl is auch betrunken^^


Warum sollte ich mich betrinken? Dafür hab ich derzeit mal gar kein Geld über


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

tjaaa... Customer service representant wenn euch das was sagt... tipp: das Spiel wofür ich arbeite gibts bei buffed und ich warte im moment seit 20 minuten auf nen neues ticket


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Berufs vorbereitendes berufsjahr.... xD



Polytechnische Schule?
Also die 5te Klasse Hauptschule oder was?


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> tjaaa... Customer service representant wenn euch das was sagt... tipp: das Spiel wofür ich arbeite gibts bei buffed und ich warte im moment seit 20 minuten auf nen neues ticket


Welches Spiel?!


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Berufs vorbereitendes berufsjahr.... xD



Ah schick schick... ich muss demnächst ein Praktikum an der Shcule machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich mich betrinken? Dafür hab ich derzeit mal gar kein Geld über



HA HA!^^


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> tjaaa... Customer service representant wenn euch das was sagt... tipp: das Spiel wofür ich arbeite gibts bei buffed und ich warte im moment seit 20 minuten auf nen neues ticket


Du bist GM? o_O


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Welches Spiel?!



Ich denk mal er ist GM in irgendeinem Spiel.. Evtl. WoW?


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> tjaaa... Customer service representant wenn euch das was sagt... tipp: das Spiel wofür ich arbeite gibts bei buffed und ich warte im moment seit 20 minuten auf nen *neues ticket*


buffed hat den u-bahn-simulator ins forum mit aufgenommen oO? ^^


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich denk mal er ist GM in irgendeinem Spiel.. Evtl. WoW?


Nein da müsste er nicht 20 mins auf Tickets warten.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Polytechnische Schule?
> Also die 5te Klasse Hauptschule oder was?



pylowas dings? hallo? bitte dumm für mich.... em nein das ist wenn du deine schule fertig hast dann kannst du das machen das ist so ne massnahme da kreigst geld fürs nichts tun, musst halt jeden tag hin das erste halbe jahr sitz 6 bis 8 stunden vorn pc und kriegst dafüpr im monat 250 euro normalerweiße sollte man halt bewrebungen für pratikas schreiben aber ich hab halt nen emulator auf die pcs gemacht und mit par leuten dann Mario party gespielt und so zeug xD


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> HA HA!^^


stehen halt wichtige sachen an \o/


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein da müsste er nicht 20 mins auf Tickets warten.



Um die Zeit schon

@Karina: Das ist die Schule die nach der Hauptschule kommt, wenn man die Schulpflicht noch nicht erfüllt hat.
Also sozusagen die 5te Hauptschule. Aber anscheinend meinst was anderes ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Mai 2009)

Was habt ihr alle überhaupt für berufe ? Oder Schule ^^

lg


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

richtig, WoW ist es nicht... zum glück.. sonst wär ich außerdem entweder in Paris oder in Irland


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

btw: heißt das du sitzt grad in irland zoid? da war doch mal was vonwegen alle dahin outgesourced^^
edit: okd as war nur für WoW und stimmt dann wohl nicht


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> pylowas dings? hallo? bitte dumm für mich.... em nein das ist wenn du deine schule fertig hast dann kannst du das machen das ist so ne massnahme da kreigst geld fürs nichts tun, musst halt jeden tag hin das erste halbe jahr sitz 6 bis 8 stunden vorn pc und kriegst dafüpr im monat 250 euro normalerweiße sollte man halt bewrebungen für pratikas schreiben aber ich hab halt nen emulator auf die pcs gemacht und mit par leuten dann Mario party gespielt und so zeug xD


lalala.. Vorurteile *hust*  blond *hust hust*


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Sag doch einfach welches Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> pylowas dings? hallo? bitte dumm für mich.... em nein das ist wenn du deine schule fertig hast dann kannst du das machen das ist so ne massnahme da kreigst geld fürs nichts tun, musst halt jeden tag hin das erste halbe jahr sitz 6 bis 8 stunden vorn pc und kriegst dafüpr im monat 250 euro normalerweiße sollte man halt bewrebungen für pratikas schreiben aber ich hab halt nen emulator auf die pcs gemacht und mit par leuten dann Mario party gespielt und so zeug xD



Geld fürs nichts tun kriegst du auch beim Studium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ Kannst ja nach Wuppertal kommen dann führ ich dich bei uns in der Uni ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> stehen halt wichtige sachen an \o/



Muttertag sicher ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle überhaupt für berufe ? Oder Schule ^^
> 
> lg


Schule? Gymnasium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Selor:
Nö,auch wichtig. Aber noch was anderes


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Was soll den der verfluchte Scheißdreck Spectralas ?!?  Haaab ich dir jemals die Erlaubnis gegeben einen Post von mir in deine Signatur zu hauen!!! Sag mal gehts noch??? Whity Komments sind Komments die man in dem Moment wo sie geschehen geniest und nicht irgendwo auflistet zum beglupschen die kommt da sofort wieder raus also des is ja mal also so eine FRECHHEIT


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> lalala.. Vorurteile *hust*  blond *hust hust*



Neeee.. Ich dachte nur.. weil das Poly ist ja auch berufsvorbereitend


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Geld fürs nichts tun kriegst du auch beim Studium
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bin für uni zu dumm xD



Birk schrieb:


> lalala.. Vorurteile *hust*  blond *hust hust*



ich hör dich nicht die wodka bull flasche ist gard interesanter!


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

ne darf ich nicht.. bin erst frisch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Geld fürs nichts tun kriegst du auch beim Studium
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


arbeitsutensilien wie suppenlöffel werden auch gestellt


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Geld fürs nichts tun kriegst du auch beim Studium
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lol.. alter Casanova 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




White-Frost schrieb:


> Was soll den der verfluchte Scheißdreck Spectralas ?!?  Haaab ich dir jemals die Erlaubnis gegeben einen Post von mir in deine Signatur zu hauen!!! Sag mal gehts noch??? Whity Komments sind Komments die man in dem Moment wo sie geschehen geniest und nicht irgendwo auflistet zum beglupschen die kommt da sofort wieder raus also des is ja mal also so eine FRECHHEIT



Ha! Bring mich doch dazu!


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Geld fürs nichts tun kriegst du auch beim Studium
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Geld für kriegen? Ich muss alle reserven auffahren das ich mir das überhaupt leisten kann


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schule? Gymnasium
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jahrestag der Freundin?




Karina*.* schrieb:


> ich bin für uni zu dumm xD



Ach na komm schon... ich bin gut, ich krieg dich schon rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> ne darf ich nicht.. bin erst frisch dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das würden sie ja auch bemerken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ha! Bring mich doch dazu!


Ohne meine Erlaubnis ist dieser Satz geklaut junge das ist ein geschaffenes Kunstwerk von mir! Illegal ist das!


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach na komm schon... ich bin gut, ich krieg dich schon rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD ach mri eigendlich wayne so lang ich geld krieg


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das würden sie ja auch bemerken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da gibts Mittel und Wege..

@White: iGanztaaa


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Was soll den der verfluchte Scheißdreck Spectralas ?!?  Haaab ich dir jemals die Erlaubnis gegeben einen Post von mir in deine Signatur zu hauen!!! Sag mal gehts noch??? Whity *Komments* sind *Komments* die man in dem Moment wo sie geschehen geniest und nicht irgendwo auflistet zum beglupschen die kommt da sofort wieder raus also des is ja mal also so eine FRECHHEIT


Du... entscheid dich bitte für *eine* Sprache.. es heißt entweder Kommentare (deutsch)  oder Comments (english)


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Jahrestag der Freundin?


Ja 



White-Frost schrieb:


> Was soll den der verfluchte Scheißdreck Spectralas ?!?  Haaab ich dir jemals die Erlaubnis gegeben einen Post von mir in deine Signatur zu hauen!!! Sag mal gehts noch??? Whity Komments sind Komments die man in dem Moment wo sie geschehen geniest und nicht irgendwo auflistet zum beglupschen die kommt da sofort wieder raus also des is ja mal also so eine FRECHHEIT


Kannst ihn ja dafür melden - ohne Erlaubnis darf es nicht,außer er macht den namen etc. weg


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Dann sag es mir per Pn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich tippe einfach mal auf ROM.


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kannst ihn ja dafür melden - ohne Erlaubnis darf es nicht,außer er macht den namen etc. weg



Lol'd xD


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

öööh. pyramie.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> xD ach mri eigendlich wayne so lang ich geld krieg



Bafög bis zum vierten Semester musst nur ein paar Punkte gemacht haben aber bei den punkten da helf ich dir sicher... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Ja



Na wusst ichs doch... schenk ihr ein Wasserbett... das ist aufregend und vorallem... anregend und wild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Da gibts Mittel und Wege..
> 
> @White: iGanztaaa



jupp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenns nur der idiot ist der irgendwann ein Ticket schreibt und fragt "Hallo ist da der typ aus dem buffed forum?" ^^


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Sag mal Selor, wasn los mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast einen Liebestrank gebechert?


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Lol'd xD


Du... das ist echt so...



Benji9 schrieb:


> öööh. pyramie.


Wat is?


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Sag mal Selor, wasn los mit dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das nennt man Alkohol.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Sag mal Selor, wasn los mit dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein... nicht wirklich...


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Geld für kriegen? Ich muss alle reserven auffahren das ich mir das überhaupt leisten kann


machs wie ich und lass gevatter staat für zahlen udn nebenbei auch noch 1500€ taschengeld ohne steuern bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Na wusst ichs doch... schenk ihr ein Wasserbett... das ist aufregend und vorallem... anregend und wild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weißt du Selor,Alkohol tut dir nicht gut - merk dir das


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du... das ist echt so...


Und ich bin auch Typus Mensch der das echt so um setzt


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du... das ist echt so...



Wenns White stört, dann mach ichs weg.. aber ich kann zum Glück noch Sarkasmus von der Realität unterscheiden.
Aber ich machs sicher nicht weg, wenns irgend jemand anderer weg macht!


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Pyramide!


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bafög bis zum vierten Semester musst nur ein paar Punkte gemacht haben aber bei den punkten da helf ich dir sicher...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



joa klar kein ding du machst einfach alles für mich, und ich krieg dafür 80% muhaha xD ich bin ne puff mutter und hab meine eigene männliche schlampe xD


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Ja es stört  mich machs weg Machs Weg MACHS WEG


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> joa klar kein ding du machst einfach alles für mich, und ich krieg dafür 80% muhaha xD ich bin ne puff mutter und hab meine eigene männliche schlampe xD



loool XD


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> joa klar kein ding du machst einfach alles für mich, und ich krieg dafür 80% muhaha xD ich bin ne puff mutter und hab meine eigene männliche schlampe xD


Glückwunsch! Damit bist du besser wie Paris Hilton 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weißt du Selor,Alkohol tut dir nicht gut - merk dir das



Hey, das hätte ich dir auch im nüchternen zustand geraten... Wasserbetten sind endgeil!



Karina*.* schrieb:


> joa klar kein ding du machst einfach alles für mich, und ich krieg dafür 80% muhaha xD ich bin ne puff mutter und hab meine eigene männliche schlampe xD



Hey! Ich hab nichts von Schlampe gesagt und nichts davon das ichs dir mache... ich helfe nur... und ich bin ordentlich!


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Omg Benji.. Ich merk grad wie bescheuert dein Ava aussieht oO


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> joa klar kein ding du machst einfach alles für mich, und ich krieg dafür 80% muhaha xD ich bin ne puff mutter und hab meine eigene männliche schlampe xD



heißt das nicht SchlampER dann?


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg Benji.. Ich merk grad wie bescheuert dein Ava aussieht oO


Du alter Blitzmerker....


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hey! Ich hab nichts von Schlampe gesagt und nichts davon das ichs dir mache... ich helfe nur... und ich bin ordentlich!



ich weiß das du nichts von wegen schlampe gesagt hast, das hab ich! xD obwohl ne du bist ne hure, schlampen würdens ja sosnt für alle machen auser für mich =P


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Is ganzeinfach ausnem Bild kopiert^^und Rahmen verpasst


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hey, das hätte ich dir auch im nüchternen zustand geraten... Wasserbetten sind endgeil!


Ich hab auch soviel kohle für nen Wasserbett? ja ne ist klar...


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ich weiß das du nichts von wegen schlampe gesagt hast, das hab ich! xD obwohl ne du bist ne hure, schlampen würdens ja sosnt für alle machen auser für mich =P



Bitte was? Sonst gehts aber noch gut!


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> heißt das nicht SchlampER dann?



hmm keine ahnung xD ich kan nnet denken ich werd jetzt schon von irgendwelchen typen in street fighter geflamt das ich die klappe halten soll und net so viel labern und das sie mich scheiße finden und frauen allgemein und bla und blub xD


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hey, das hätte ich dir auch im nüchternen zustand geraten... Wasserbetten sind endgeil!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Ich hab nichts von Schlampe gesagt und nichts davon das ichs dir mache... ich helfe nur... und ich bin ordentlich!


Der Alkohol hört auf zu wirken?

btw. was ist das Plural von Alkohol?


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bitte was? Sonst gehts aber noch gut!



Zier dich nicht und gehorche!


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der Alkohol hört auf zu wirken?
> 
> btw. was ist das Plural von Alkohol?



10 Liter Alkohol

Davon gibts kein Plural.. genau wie mit Wasser


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der Alkohol hört auf zu wirken?
> 
> btw. was ist das Plural von Alkohol?




alkohöhlen


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der Alkohol hört auf zu wirken?
> 
> btw. was ist das Plural von Alkohol?



1. Alkohole

2. Ich war schon immer ein Recht ordentlicher Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

selor, du gibst jetzt in eine suchmaschine deiner wahl schovinistische umschreibungen von weiblichen(oder auch männlichen wenns dir lieber ist) geschlechtsmerkmalen ein und reagierst an den ersten 5 treffern dich mal etwas ab. besser wär danach den browser für die nächste paar stunden auch noch zu schließen bevor du vollends deine intellektuellen fähigkeiten für ein stück fleisch(nichts für ungut) verdorren lässt.


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> alkohöhlen





Selor schrieb:


> Alkohole




Wie geil xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Zier dich nicht und gehorche!



Ganz bestimmt nicht... der Mann ist immernoch Herr im Hause und im Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habs nicht so mit der devoten Rolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> 1. Alkohole
> 
> 2. Ich war schon immer ein Recht ordentlicher Mensch
> 
> ...


Mit Alkohol ist doch niemand ordentlich.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> btw. was ist das Plural von Alkohol?


Die Existenz dieses Plurals wurde bis heute noch nicht bestätigt.

Oder kurz gesagt:  Gibs nich


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Mach den Scheis Komment endlich aus deiner Signatur das vorhin war kein Sarkasmus oder Witz es war bittere Arogantz


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Omg Epic Schnapszahl Post Selor oO


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der Alkohol hört auf zu wirken?
> 
> btw. was ist das Plural von Alkohol?



btw.: da fällt mir das hier ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=101697


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Noch 5 Posts und ich gehe off.


Ps: Jetzt sind es 4.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mit Alkohol ist doch niemand ordentlich.



Als ob ich jetzt, wo ich ganz alleine bin, alles unordentlich machen würde... ich kann ja noch gut genug schreiben!


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Noch 5 Posts und ich gehe off.
> 
> 
> Ps: Jetzt sind es 4.



Omg -.-


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

White- geh zum Mod. der bannt ihn dann und löscht die Sig^^


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> White- geh zum Mod. der bannt ihn dann und löscht die Sig^^



Habs schon gefixt!!1


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> selor, du gibst jetzt in eine suchmaschine deiner wahl schovinistische umschreibungen von weiblichen(oder auch männlichen wenns dir lieber ist) geschlechtsmerkmalen ein und reagierst an den ersten 5 treffern dich mal etwas ab. besser wär danach den browser für die nächste paar stunden auch noch zu schließen bevor du vollends deine intellektuellen fähigkeiten für ein stück fleisch(nichts für ungut) verdorren lässt.



Nein tu ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du das wirklich ernst genommen hast bist du ein armes Würstchen ;D

Abgesehen davon ist so viel Intellekt vorhanden das garnicht alles auf einmal in so kurzer Zeit verdorren könnte... nichtmal wenn ich tot wäre!


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> White- geh zum Mod. der löscht die Sig^^ (und verwarnt ihn *vielleicht*)


fix'd


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Habs schon gefixt!!1


Ich weis nich ob es Fett unter den Komment zu schreiben ein fix is....


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich weis nich ob es Fett unter den Komment zu schreiben ein fix is....



Fix'd


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich weis nich ob es Fett unter den Komment zu schreiben ein fix is....


Ist es nicht. Du kannst ihn immernoch verpetzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Jetzt nicht mehr....


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich weis nich ob es Fett unter den Komment zu schreiben ein fix is....


Vielleicht. Vielleicht nicht.


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Vielleicht. Vielleicht nicht.



Mach doch bitte einfach einen Tripple-Post, damit wir nicht deinen Spam lesen müssen :S


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

ich hab jetzt voll bock auf wappelpudding mit rahmsoße xD


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Vielleicht. Vielleicht nicht.


Sein oder nicht Sein?


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt voll bock auf wappelpudding mit rahmsoße xD


dann ess welchen o_O


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Die Katze tscheggt es einfach ned... white will,d as du den Kommentar rauslöschst! Und nicht den namen zensierst.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt voll bock auf wappelpudding mit rahmsoße xD



Das ist immernoch Wackelpudding oder alternativ Bezeichnung 1: Götterspeise


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

tuts auch ein Frostlotussalat? Hab extra heute Frostlöten gefarmt


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Die Katze tscheggt es einfach ned... white will,d as du den Kommentar rauslöschst! Und nicht den namen zensierst.



Hab schon.

@Karina: Lauf halt eben zum Supermarkt oO
LOL Wappelpudding xD


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein tu ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich frag mich wer hier grad das arme würstchen ist....


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> dann ess welchen o_O


*i*ss !

o_O


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *i*ss !
> 
> o_O


Fang nicht an wie die Grüne BRille!


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Die Katze tscheggt es einfach ned... white will,d as du den Kommentar rauslöschst! Und nicht den namen zensierst.


Dazu kann ihn niemand zwingen, glaub ich.
Aber ich find das Zitat lustig aus einem euch unbekannten Grund.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Wir haben aber kein wakkelpudding nur götterspeiße

Edit: omg ich mein rahmsoße


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dazu kann ihn niemand zwingen, glaub ich.


Schonmal was vom   ZAMinator gehört? :X


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wir haben aber kein wakkelpudding nur götterspeiße
> 
> Edit: omg ich mein rahmsoße



Das ist doch das gleiche -.- aber das Angebot mit den Frostlötensalat steht noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wir haben aber kein wakkelpudding nur götterspeiße
> 
> Edit: omg ich mein rahmsoße


Götterspiesse heisst das.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *i*ss !
> 
> o_O


*Hans*

o_O


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Schonmal was vom   ZAMinator gehört? :X



BAAAANhammer


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dazu kann ihn niemand zwingen, glaub ich.
> Aber ich find das Zitat lustig aus einem euch unbekannten Grund.


ZAM kann alles =)
Zam > norm. User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Götterspiesse heisst das.



bohr das ist mir so egal wie das heißt ich wills nur essen und nicht meinen freunden vorstellen! ._.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wir haben aber kein wakkelpudding nur götterspeiße
> 
> Edit: omg ich mein rahmsoße



Das ist ein und das selbe... gott ein Blondchen (und ich darf das... ich bin selber dunkelblond 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> *Hans*
> 
> o_O


Jo das ist das Bild von mir aus der 4ten Klasse Hauptschule


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ZAM kann alles =)
> Zam > norm. User
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Blitzmerker..


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

We hier das forum missbraucht wird... Pädophile! Sie missbrauchen Foren! Töten wir sie! Wir haben ja argumente!


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> BAAAANhammer



den hab ich heut schon 38 mal geschwungen... und bitte hört damit auf auf tickets wo drin steht "wenn wir nähere informationen haben melden wir uns bei Ihnen.." mit "ok, danke" zu antworten ^^ das nervt


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> bohr das ist mir so egal wie das heißt ich wills nur essen und nicht meinen freunden vorstellen! ._.


Ja dann stopf das zeug in dich hinein und genieße es o_O


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> We hier das forum missbraucht wird... Pädophile! Sie missbrauchen Foren! Töten wir sie! Wir haben ja argumente!



Bitte was? Wovon redest ud verwirrter Christ?


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja dann stopf das zeug in dich hinein und genieße es o_O



ICH HABS JA NICHT ICH WILLS NUR!!!XD


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Ich verabschiede mich mal.. Morgen muss ich noch einiges mit Mutti unternehmen..

Gute Nacht


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ZAM kann alles =)
> Zam > norm. User
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZAM > All


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ICH HABS JA NICHT ICH WILLS NUR!!!XD


Lauf zum nächsten einkaufsmarkt und kaufs dir o_O

@ Birk:
Chuck Norris > Heinrich > Zam =)


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Selr: War eine kleine Anlehnung an den "Hinrichten, ja oder nein" thread.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lauf zum nächsten einkaufsmarkt und kaufs dir o_O



an einem samstag um 2 uhr nachT???? XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Selr: War eine kleine Anlehnung an den "Hinrichten, ja oder nein" thread.



Hä?


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> an einem samstag um 2 uhr nachT???? XD


Öhm ja - warum nicht?


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Nicht ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich gehe dann mal off.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

tankstelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Birk:
> Chuck Norris > Heinrich > Zam =)


 Zam > Chuck Norris > Heinrich


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich hab euch auch alle furchtbar lieb oO

Gute Nacht nochmal


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Tja, selor^^isn insider^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Zam > Chuck Norris > Heinrich


Chuck Norris kann sich selbst entbannen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab euch auch alle furchtbar lieb oO
> 
> Gute Nacht nochmal


n8 Spec


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab euch auch alle furchtbar lieb oO
> 
> Gute Nacht nochmal


Ich dich aber nicht ich hasse dich also Schlechte Nacht


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Und nein, ich lasse mich nicht adoptieren^^


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

tankstelle kriegt man kein wackelpuding auserdem bin ich zu wankelmütig dafür jetzt ._. obwohl ich ruf mal nen par typen an ob mich wer fährt oder mir wer was bringt...wie bringt man eigendlich seinen eltern am besten bei das man schwanger ist?


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Chuck Norris kann sich selbst entbannen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ZAM kann schon gar nicht gebannt werden! So siehts aus!


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> tankstelle kriegt man kein wackelpuding auserdem bin ich zu wankelmütig dafür jetzt ._. obwohl ich ruf mal nen par typen an ob mich wer fährt oder mir wer was bringt...wie bringt man eigendlich seinen eltern am besten bei das man schwanger ist?


Willst du damit sagen du bist schwanger?^^


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> wie bringt man eigendlich seinen eltern am besten bei das man schwanger ist?


Die Männerschaft hatte recht.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> tankstelle kriegt man kein wackelpuding auserdem bin ich zu wankelmütig dafür jetzt ._. obwohl ich ruf mal nen par typen an ob mich wer fährt oder mir wer was bringt...wie bringt man eigendlich seinen eltern am besten bei das man schwanger ist?


auf der einkausliste die doppelpackung tampons streichen


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab euch auch alle furchtbar lieb oO
> 
> Gute Nacht nochmal



Garnicht wahr!



Benji9 schrieb:


> Tja, selor^^isn insider^^



Hä?



Karina*.* schrieb:


> tankstelle kriegt man kein wackelpuding auserdem bin ich zu wankelmütig dafür jetzt ._. obwohl ich ruf mal nen par typen an ob mich wer fährt oder mir wer was bringt...wie bringt man eigendlich seinen eltern am besten bei das man schwanger ist?




"Mama? Papa? Ich bin Schwanger!" und fertig... sag es ihnen direkt und ohne kompromisse... wäre nur gut wenn du den Vater kennst, das hinterlässt einen besseren Eindruck und achja... "Herzlichen Glückwunsch!" und ja das meine ich jetzt ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

einfach raus damit... also mit der information... nicht mit der plagenden zellanhäufung


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Die Männerschaft hatte recht.



nein hatte sie nicht-.-



Razyl schrieb:


> Willst du damit sagen du bist schwanger?^^



ich weiß es noch nicht, es kann sein, villeicht auch nicht, es besteht die möglichkeit und wenn dann weiß ich nicht wie ich es meinen eltern sagen soll ohne das ich getötet werde


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Abgesehen davon kann dir hier wohl kaum einer nen Tipp geben.. außer Lilly vielleicht, aber die liest ja grad nicht mit oder?


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Ihr habt euch doch sicher schon immer einen Enkel gewünscht tja in ein paar Monaten is es soweit


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ich weiß es noch nicht, es kann sein, villeicht auch nicht, es besteht die möglichkeit und wenn dann weiß ich nicht wie ich es meinen eltern sagen soll ohne das ich getötet werde


Hm,ok das wäre scheiße. Aber naja,verheimlichen bringt ja wohl da nichts  
Einfach raus mit der Sache.



Birk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon kann dir hier wohl kaum einer nen Tipp geben.. außer Lilly vielleicht, aber die liest ja grad nicht mit oder?


Sei dir da mal nicht so sicher...^^


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Karina, ich hoffe du hast nen Festen reund, und das Kind wäre auch von ihm... sonst seh ich schwarz...wenn du schwanger bis nat.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

wie du weißt es nicht? sowas muss man doch wissen! ruf schon mal beim unterschichtenfernsehen (talkshows) an für einen vaterschaftstest!


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Karina, ich hoffe du hast nen Festen reund, und das Kind wäre auch von ihm... sonst seh ich schwarz...wenn du schwanger bis nat.



wieso?...


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> ruf schon mal beim unterschichtenfernsehen (talkshows) an für einen vaterschaftstest!


lol



Karina*.* schrieb:


> wieso?...


Soll das  Kind etwa ohne Vater aufwachsen? Vor allem da du selber noch ein halbes Kind bist...


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> wieso?...


Eltern reagieren nich grad erfreut drauf das sich ihre Tochter von nem Typen hat flachlegen lassen, er seine DNS in sie geschossen hat und dann die Vaterschafftsrolle nich einnimmt hmm


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Soll das  Kind etwa ohne Vater aufwachsen?


Wäre ja gar nicht mal so unüblich heutzutage...


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wäre ja gar nicht mal so unüblich heutzutage...


Das ist leider wahr...


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

oh man(n) , da nightfalls nicht da ist mach ich halt weiter das crime solving asshole.
da geht es mal 2 seiten nachtschwärmer nicht um sie und was passiert? ungewollte schwangerschaft...
das erinnert hier alles im moment stark an eine vormittagstalkshow


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Soll das  Kind etwa ohne Vater aufwachsen? Vor allem da du selber noch ein halbes Kind bist...



....ja aber darum wär doch meine zukunft nicht gleich schwarz...


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Da denken alle nur an Sex und drücken sich dann von der Verantwortung, wenn da sich nen Kind anbahnt...


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> oh man(n) , da nightfalls nicht da ist mach ich halt weiter das crime solving asshole.
> da geht es mal 2 seiten nachtschwärmer nicht um sie und was passiert? ungewollte schwangerschaft...
> das erinnert hier alles im moment stark an eine vormittagstalkshow


LOL



Karina*.* schrieb:


> ....ja aber darum wär doch meine zukunft nicht gleich schwarz...


Hab ich das gesagt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ....ja aber darum wär doch meine zukunft nicht gleich schwarz...


Eventuell doch. Soziale Unterschichtlanden und so?



Benji9 schrieb:


> Da denken alle nur an Sex und drücken sich dann von der Verantwortung, wenn da sich nen Kind anbahnt...


Und genau dafür gibts Verhütungsmittel =)


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> oh man(n) , da nightfalls nicht da ist mach ich halt weiter das crime solving asshole.
> da geht es mal 2 seiten nachtschwärmer nicht um sie und was passiert? ungewollte schwangerschaft...
> das erinnert hier alles im moment stark an eine vormittagstalkshow


Wilkommen zur Nachtschwärmer Show heute bei uns Streit um das Zitat eines Typens in einer Signatur und unser Haupt Thema wer hat Karina das Kind angehängt es stehen nur 37 Möglichkeiten da.... Und wie immer begrüsst sie unser Star Moderator Lilly


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ....ja aber darum wär doch meine zukunft nicht gleich schwarz...



Naja wie gesagt... wenns wirklich ist... Herzlichen Glückwunsch und ich hoffe das du dich gut um das Kind kümmern wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

Schritt 1:        Drucke das Nachfolgende Bild 2000 Mal aus.

Schritt 2:        Beklebe jede freie Stelle in eurem Zuhause damit... (ja, sogar die einzelnen klopapier-blätter)

Schritt 3:        Abwarten bis die Eltern nach hause kommen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Ich melde mich doch nochmal.

1. Du wurdes von der Schule geworfen. Du hast kein Geld und keine Arbeit. Also nichts.
2. Du hast keinen festen Freund.
3. Du bist ungewollt schwanger.

Also in deiner Zukunft wird es nicht sehr leicht werden für dich.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wilkommen zur Nachtschwärmer Show heute bei uns Streit um das Zitat eines Typens in einer Signatur und unser Haupt Thema wer hat Karina das Kind angehängt es stehen nur 37 Möglichkeiten da.... Und wie immer begrüsst sie unser Star Moderator Lilly


Hey,  das war eben der erste Post von dir, den ich halbwegs witzig fand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wilkommen zur Nachtschwärmer Show heute bei uns Streit um das Zitat eines Typens in einer Signatur und unser Haupt Thema wer hat Karina das Kind angehängt es stehen nur 37 Möglichkeiten da.... Und wie immer begrüsst sie unser Star Moderator Lilly


nein 38, denn für die streng katholischen mama und papa kommt auch noch unbefleckte empfängnis durch den heiland in frage


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> nein 38, denn für die streng katholischen mama und papa kommt auch noch unbefleckte empfängnis durch den heiland in frage


Das ist schlichtweg Brilliant damit werden an die Talkshows nicht nur die  Strunzdummen Leute mit Quali gebunden sondern auch noch ein paar streng religiöse Leute... Mein Gott wieso kamm bis jetz da noch keiner drauf


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

Tach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin die Neue^^


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

dass du, stereotype, das weisst, hät ich nicht gedacht... respekt!


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Neu? naja,man kennt dich aus den FOrenspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abend


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das hät ich unterlassen


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Tach nimmue


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Aber jetzt bin ich wirklich weg.

Gn8 Nachtschwärmer
Schlaft alle gut und trinkt nicht zu viel.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Naja wie gesagt... wenns wirklich ist... Herzlichen Glückwunsch und ich hoffe das du dich gut um das Kind kümmern wirst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja....danke...


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> dass du, stereotype, das weisst, hät ich nicht gedacht... respekt!



Ach da bist du ja wieder... wo warst du? Ich hatte noch soviele witze... die ich aber mittlerweile vergessen habe!


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Nimmue, biste schwanger?


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Das hät ich unterlassen


Jo, da hat er recht


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

Wieso hätte ich das unterlassen sollen? und oh Gott... wie schnell postet ihr hier???


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nimmue, biste schwanger?



Noch nicht^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> naja....danke...



Hey... wenn du fragen hast... ich bin ein wandelndes Lexikon... frag ruhig... ich weiß sogar wie man windeln am besten wechselst hab ich bei meinem kleinen Cousin oft genug gemacht ^^


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Kommste mich besuchen Niummue? hgrhrhr..


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Wieso hätte ich das unterlassen sollen? und oh Gott... wie schnell postet ihr hier???


Ach hat so seine Gründe hmm der Threat is ja doch recht ähm männlich veranlagt und so ne


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Wieso hätte ich das unterlassen sollen? und oh Gott... wie schnell postet ihr hier???


Im Moment ist Lichtgeschwindigkeit aktiviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wieso?  Jetzt hast du 
1. Karin als direkte Konkurrentin xD
2. Wirst du jetzt nur noch dumm von Männern angemacht xD


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kommste mich besuchen Niummue? hgrhrhr..



ARGH... stereo ich geh gleich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Wieso hätte ich das unterlassen sollen? und oh Gott... wie schnell postet ihr hier???


Das ist eigentlich noch normalniveau an geschwindigkeit o_O



Nimmue schrieb:


> Noch nicht^^


D.h. du wärst gerne schwanger?


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kommste mich besuchen Niummue? hgrhrhr..


Sie will wahrscheinlich keine Bibeln oder Süssigkeiten von dir kaufen.


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

Nein ich wäre noch nicht gerne schwanger... Bin zwar schon alt, hab aber noch viel vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> ARGH... stereo ich geh gleich wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Siehste? Das haben ich und White gemeint...


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> dass du, stereotype, das weisst, hät ich nicht gedacht... respekt!


wieso das denn?^^ immerhin diskutier ich hier auf buffed auch bei religionssachen mit. das ich mit religion nicht grad auf gutem fuß stehe stimmt, aber um mitreden zu können, brauch ich wissen von beiden seiten. mit nur einer art von fakten brauch ich nicht in eine debatte, sonst brauch ich mich nicht wundern das meine argumente ausgekontert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: danke fürs kommen Nimmue, das hebt das moralische niveau ungemein zum derzeitigen zeitpunkt^^


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Ach mist.. dabei hab ich extra ne Packung KINDERRIEGEL XD

Der war flach...


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Nein ich wäre noch nicht gerne schwanger... Bin zwar schon alt, hab aber noch viel vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso - alt ist aber relativ =o


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Nein ich wäre noch nicht gerne schwanger... Bin zwar schon alt, hab aber noch viel vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hachja mit Kindern ist das Leben vorbei hmm sowas wie sein Todesurteil oder =/


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hey... wenn du fragen hast... ich bin ein wandelndes Lexikon... frag ruhig... ich weiß sogar wie man windeln am besten wechselst hab ich bei meinem kleinen Cousin oft genug gemacht ^^



passt schon...


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach mist.. dabei hab ich extra ne Packung KINDERRIEGEL XD
> 
> Der war flach...



Ich liebe Kinderriegel...
Da kann ich ned wiederstehen...

Aber zum Glück hab ich noch 3 Schachteln voll hier liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> passt schon...


Noja - wenn du echt schwanger bist - viel glück beim beichten bei den Eltern o_O


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> passt schon...



Mehr als Hilfe anbieten kann ich net... na gut... weiter zum nächsten thema...


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Nein ich wäre noch nicht gerne schwanger... Bin zwar schon alt, hab aber noch viel vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


26 ist doch jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Siehste? Das haben ich und White gemeint...


Hey Hans... Der Esel nennt sich immer zuerst


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mehr als Hilfe anbieten kann ich net... na gut... weiter zum nächsten thema...


Sie könnte einen festen Freund gebrauchen. Das ist doch auch nur helfen oder?


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> 26 ist doch jung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


seh ich genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sie könnte einen festen Freund gebrauchen. Das ist doch auch nur helfen oder?



Eh moment nein... Ich net... ganz sicher net... ich kenn  sie ja ncihtmal!


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Eh moment nein...


War nur ein gutgemeinter Ratschlag.
Wollte ich nicht weg sein?


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> 26 ist doch jung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich geh hart auf die 30 zu... Dann ist Klinkenputzen angesagt^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> 26 ist doch jung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign wenn auch widerwillig...^^


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hey Hans... Der Esel nennt sich immer zuerst


Excusez-moi, Monsieur


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Excusez-moi, Monsieur


Schon wieder! 
Das "moi" ist vor dem Monsieur!


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Excusez-moi, Monsieur



Perfekt ^^ Note 1 ^^ und ja ich hatte vier jahre französich^^


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Kein Französisch hier! Und postet langsamer... bin gerade die Anderen threads checken


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schon wieder!
> Das "moi" ist vor dem Monsieur!


Ich kann doch nicht   "Entschuldige Sir, mich" sagen... lol


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schon wieder!
> Das "moi" ist vor dem Monsieur!


Du wolltest schlafen gehen...


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sie könnte einen festen Freund gebrauchen. Das ist doch auch nur helfen oder?



helfen an sich ist schon was besonderes, das macht kaum noch einer, nichts tun oder lustig machen ist viel leichter und viele fühlen sich dabei dann noch cool oder toll....

naja ich werd jetzt erst mal gucken ob es wirklich so ist muss mir ja um nichts nen kopf machen was nicht mal sicher ist


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich kann doch nicht   "Entschuldige Sir, mich" sagen... lol


Sind sie willig, mir zu verzeihen, wenn ich mich entschuldige?

Klar geht das.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Perfekt ^^ Note 1 ^^ und ja ich hatte vier jahre französich^^


hehe.. ich war als kleines Kind (so 5 Jahre alt) 3 Monate lang mit meiner Tante in Frankreich...  und ich hatte in der Hauptschule 3 Jahre französisch  

(ich weiß aber kaum noch was... )


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> helfen an sich ist schon was besonderes, das macht kaum noch einer, nichts tun oder lustig machen ist viel leichter und viele fühlen sich dabei dann noch cool oder toll....
> 
> naja ich werd jetzt erst mal gucken ob es wirklich so ist muss mir ja um nichts nen kopf machen was nicht mal sicher ist



Als fester Freund wer dich sicher nicht dienen aber helfen kann ich irgendwie imemr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Scheiße ist mir heiß.... verdmater Sgahnlilkör


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Do you like waffels? Yeah we like waffels! Dou you like pancakes? Yeah we like pancakes!


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

white, guckst du grad weeblees?^^


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> white, guckst du grad weeblees?^^


Was is des? Nein mir hat einer son  YouTube video vorgestern geschickt und der Dreck geht mir nimmer ausn Kopf raus^^


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Als fester Freund wer dich sicher nicht dienen aber helfen kann ich irgendwie imemr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja weiß ja was du meinst, muss jetzt erstmal gucken wie es ist.... wenn ich schwanger bin flieg ich eh


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Hot Tamare!

ich hasse den Ohrwurm.. gebt einfach "Hot Tamare" oder Tamale in YYoutube ein und ihr wisst, was ich meine -.-


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Do you like waffels?


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Also ich gehe jetzt wirklich.
blalblabla kb noch so komische Sachen zu schreiben, ihr antwortet ja doch nicht 


























			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> helfen an sich ist schon was besonderes, das macht kaum noch einer, nichts tun oder lustig machen ist viel leichter und viele fühlen sich dabei dann noch cool oder toll....
> 
> naja ich werd jetzt erst mal gucken ob es wirklich so ist muss mir ja um nichts nen kopf machen was nicht mal sicher ist


na nun sei aber mal nicht unfair, dich hatte doch einer nach hause gefahren ohne eine gegenleistung zu erwa......ok das revidiere ich

@ white
weeblee's stuff --> waffles


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Do you like waffels?


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich gehe jetzt wirklich.
> blalblabla kb noch so komische Sachen zu schreiben, ihr antwortet ja doch nicht
> 
> 
> ...


Du lügst eh nur rum hier


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

Ihr seid mir zu krass^^

Ich geh weiter meinen Blog schreiben^^


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Cya Skatero^^Wünsch dir auch gute nacht und Steuerfreiheit^^


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> na nun sei aber mal nicht unfair, dich hatte doch einer nach hause gefahren ohne eine gegenleistung zu erwa......ok das revidiere ich
> 
> @ white
> weeblee's stuff --> waffles



mein was anderes


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Ihr seid mir zu krass^^
> 
> Ich geh weiter meinen Blog schreiben^^


cu Nimmue


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Ihr seid mir zu krass^^
> 
> Ich geh weiter meinen Blog schreiben^^


Viel spaß dir.

Ich geh auch mal ins Bett,nacht und so


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ja weiß ja was du meinst, muss jetzt erstmal gucken wie es ist.... wenn ich schwanger bin flieg ich eh


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich geh auch mal ins Bett,nacht und so


gn8 Razyl


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Werd auch schlafen gehen hmm Gute Nacht und schönen Tratsch noch oder so


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

nacht Razyl und Nimmue und White-Frost. Auch euch wünsch ich Steuerfreiheit


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

Gibts nich irgendwas tolles was man sich um die Uhrzeit anschauen könnte? irgend ne dokumentation oder so? warte schon seit ner stunde auf neue tickets ^^ nur irgendwas um die zeit rum zu bringen... 

Hab schon so ziemlich alles von

- Harald Lesch
- Teilchenphysik für nicht-Physiker
- Physik in deinem Leben
- Moderne Physik
- neueste Folgen von House, Fringe, NCIS, Bones und Mythbusters diese woche ( originalton versteht sich ^^ )
- TNA-Impact! von dieser woche...

samstag is immer schlimm..


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Ich versteh den Zusammenhang zwischen dem Song und dem Zitat nicht.. aber das Lied find ich trotzdem klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

zoid versuchs mit den englischen origunalfolgen von my name is earl


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> zoid versuchs mit den englischen origunalfolgen von my name is earl



Das war doch der mit der liste oder? mag ich nicht ^^ bin da ganz speziell was meine Serien-interessen angeht


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Zusammenhang zwischen dem Song und dem Zitat nicht.. aber das Lied find ich trotzdem klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss auch keiner da sein, das Lied ist nur Endgeil und läuft in Star Trek 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

kann mir wer noch schwind sagen ob ich nen jungen zwingen kann so nen schwangerschaftstest mit zu machen?


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> -text-


Antwort mir endlich auf meine PM, du Troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> kann mir wer noch schwind sagen ob ich nen jungen zwingen kann so nen schwangerschaftstest mit zu machen?



o.O nur wenn bei ihm im Bauch was wächst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Oh, es ist schon3 und um 7.30 Muss ich wieder auf den beinen sein!

Na dann verabschiede ich mich auchmal. Gute nacht euch allen. Möge Gott euch schöne  Träume zukommen lassen^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Antwort mir endlich auf meine PM, du Troll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich das nicht vor ner 3/4 stunde oder so schon?


----------



## Neramus (10. Mai 2009)

nicht jeder ist so schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Muss auch keiner da sein, das Lied ist nur Endgeil und läuft in Star Trek 11
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Apropros Star Trek... Würdest du den neuen Film auch jemanden empfehlen der noch nie in seinem Leben auch nur eine einzige Folge (oder Film) gesehen hat?


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> kann mir wer noch schwind sagen ob ich nen jungen zwingen kann so nen schwangerschaftstest mit zu machen?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..................................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Oh, es ist schon3 und um 7.30 Muss ich wieder auf den beinen sein!
> 
> Na dann verabschiede ich mich auchmal. Gute nacht euch allen. Möge Gott euch schöne  Träume zukommen lassen^^


n8 Benji



Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> hab ich das nicht vor ner 3/4 stunde oder so schon?


Auf die erste ja... aber da hast du mir keine klare Antwort gegeben.. und auf die zweite Antwort wart ich jetzt immernoch...


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> o.O nur wenn bei ihm im Bauch was wächst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein vaterschaftstest....


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

stereo, was sind denn fischsticks? kenne nur "fish fingers"


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> kann mir wer noch schwind sagen ob ich nen jungen zwingen kann so nen schwangerschaftstest mit zu machen?


Sorry.. keine Ahnung.. ich glaub nicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Apropros Star Trek... Würdest du den neuen Film auch jemanden empfehlen der noch nie in seinem Leben auch nur eine einzige Folge (oder Film) gesehen hat?



Japp... er ist gleichermaßen gut für Star Trek Fans und nicht Fans... da er die Anfänge in der Alternativen Zeitlinie erzählt... auf jeden Fall ist es ein 1A SciFi Film und mind. ein 2b Star Trek Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Mein vaterschaftstest....



glaub du kannst auf unterhalt klagen.. da wird er ganz schnell einen machen wollen ^^


----------



## Neramus (10. Mai 2009)

Der Film ansich ist nicht schlecht, aber er wird wahrscheinlich nicht allzu viel Sinn ergeben.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> stereo, was sind denn fischsticks? kenne nur "fish fingers"


Das ist ein Insiderwitz...  Southpark  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

ach birk du hast ne neue pm geschrieben.. garnicht mitbekommen.. aber darauf antworte ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> ach birk du hast ne neue pm geschrieben.. garnicht mitbekommen.. aber darauf antworte ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du bist gemein... erst sagst du mir ich soll raten.. und dann antwortest du nichtmal obs richtig oder falsch ist.. liegt wohl daran, dass ich Recht hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> stereo, was sind denn fischsticks? kenne nur "fish fingers"


gut das du es ansprichst denn so hab ich ein super vorschlag für dich zum gucken^^ ist ein zitat aus einer der neuen southparkfolgen in amerika. du kannst dir alle legal auf der öffentlichen hp angucken 
hier die seite:  http://www.southparkstudios.com/
und hier die spezielle folge mit den fishsticks:   funniest joke ever


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

juhu ^^


----------



## Neramus (10. Mai 2009)

Weiß jemand, wo man sich LEGAL die letzte Scrubsstaffel anschauen kann? Bin zwar in den USA, hier gibts aber kein ABC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

JAA wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (waren wir das? )

aso.. die southpark folge war toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt versteh ichs auch


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

nein, Erkel ist übers Kabel gestolpert^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Mega Lag zu ende... ^^


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

weltuntergang xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> weltuntergang xD



Wär schön is aber nicht so Schnubbelchen


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

schnubbelchen ^.^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> schnubbelchen ^.^



Das sagt Kirk im neuen Star Trek Film zu einem zukünftigen Rothemd!


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> schnubbelchen ^.^



schnubbelchen Oo...


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> schnubbelchen Oo...



Schnubbelchen ist toll! Fühl dich verdammtnochmal geehrt!


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Schnubbelchen ist toll! Fühl dich verdammtnochmal geehrt!



xD ok ok fühl mich ja schon geehrt


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

warum is dein avatar anders schnubbelchen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Okay ich glaube ich geh mal besser schlafen...


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> warum is dein avatar anders schnubbelchen?



weil anders bild rein und so damit ich nicht ständig hören muss photo shop jeder schön bla blub


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Okay ich glaube ich geh mal besser schlafen...



Gute nacht, ich wohl auch gleich


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Gute nacht, ich wohl auch gleich



danke dir Herzchen!


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Jetzt ist die Party hier eh zu Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Party hier eh zu Ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie oft wolltest du heute schon schlafen gehen? XD


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> wie oft wolltest du heute schon schlafen gehen? XD


Ich? o_O  Noch gar nicht.. du verwechselt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich? o_O  Noch gar nicht.. du verwechselt mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm stimmt kann sein xD...


----------



## Nuffing (10. Mai 2009)

naja me ratzen


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> hmm stimmt kann sein xD...


Das war Skatero (der Typ da)



Skatero schrieb:


> Wollte ich nicht weg sein?




Ps: Dein neuer Ava gefällt mir, jetzt wirst du sicher weniger angegraben von den Männern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Karina*.* schrieb:


> naja me ratzen



GN8 Karina


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Naja ich zieh mich auch mal zurück...  Muttertag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

N8 an alle die noch herumgeistern


----------



## Das Affenmensch (10. Mai 2009)

Morgääääähn :>

EDIT:Zuviel Cola gesoffen....gnaaa


----------



## jeef (10. Mai 2009)

n8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Gute Nacht meine Mitschwärmer^^


jaaaaaaa!!!!! First ( . )  ,.,  ( * ) haha pwnd all!

hrhrhr, ich sehe wie sich meine Monopolmacht weitet! Ich werde den ganzen Schwärmerthread für mich beanspruchen! MWuahahahahaha!


----------



## Kronas (10. Mai 2009)

benji dein avatar ist sehr klein


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

guten abend und auf einen besseren nachtschwärmer heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich weisss, der ist automatisch verkleinert <.< Ich frgae mich wieso soooo klein? eiss es selber ned...


----------



## Kronas (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ja, ich weisss, der ist automatisch verkleinert <.< Ich frgae mich wieso soooo klein? eiss es selber ned...


kack zam an (nimms bloß nicht wörtlich)


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Nene, mein After ist so verschlossen wie der Mund eines Toten. Da kommt nix raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nene, mein After ist so verschlossen wie der Mund eines Toten. Da kommt nix raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


epic sentence


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Dürft ihr gern als Signatur nehmen, mein Zitat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dürft ihr gern als Signatur nehmen, mein Zitat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hab schon voll
nimms doch selber
eigenlob inc


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein Marine gefällt mir momentan besser. 

So, jezz witme ich mich wieder dem Warcraft III spiel zu. Will wer fighten? Dota oder whatever, mache auch 1on1^^


----------



## Kronas (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


hallo skatero


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Ihr seid langweilig. Ich geh duschen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> mein Marine gefällt mir momentan besser.
> ...



hab dich doch schon letztens gut in dota verdroschen

wennste meinst besser geworden zu sein, belehre ich dich gern eines bessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Kriegt ihr denn kein aktives Gespräch hin, wenn ich mal nicht da bin? ô.O

nabend und so


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

Nabend Birk und Nabend Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Kriegt ihr denn kein aktives Gespräch hin, wenn ich mal nicht da bin? ô.O
> 
> nabend und so


nabend


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

alle müssen warscheinlich oder die meisten morgen arbeiten udn schule 
zum gkück habe ich schul frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (10. Mai 2009)

Nabend!


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

Nabend Anduris


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> alle müssen warscheinlich oder die meisten morgen arbeiten udn schule
> zum gkück habe ich schul frei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Trotzdem.. ist doch erst halb elf

nabend Anduris


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

jo stimmt auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> jo stimmt auch wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja sind halt alles Weicheier hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hrhrhr, ich sehe wie sich meine Monopolmacht weitet! Ich werde den ganzen Schwärmerthread für mich beanspruchen! MWuahahahahaha!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im leben nicht^^



Birk schrieb:


> Kriegt ihr denn kein aktives Gespräch hin, wenn ich mal nicht da bin? ô.O


Du bist da und es ist trotzdem kein aktives Gespräch =)

Abend und so


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. Mai 2009)

Dieser Thread verbraucht wohl den meisten Speicher
aufm Root...

BTT:

Habt ihr n interesantes Thema? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist da und es ist trotzdem kein aktives Gespräch =)


War und bin noch ein bisschen beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> War und bin noch ein bisschen beschäftigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


NIMM DIE HAND AUS DER HOSE!


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> War und bin noch ein bisschen beschäftigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo ist Krieg?


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

jein Naben Razyl 

ich amch grade meine PC nue -.- hatte virus 

scheiß ding jetzt erst mal WoW wieder neu rauf machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ICQ skype und so schon alles drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> NIMM DIE HAND AUS DER HOSE!


glaub nicht das es daran liegt, wär ja nach sekunden gegessen ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> War und bin noch ein bisschen beschäftigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du sollst keine pr0ns schauen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wär ja nach sekunden gegessen ^^


du bist äykelhaft...


----------



## Night falls (10. Mai 2009)

Schreibsperre zuende. Da bin ich wieder.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> NIMM DIE HAND AUS DER HOSE!





Razyl schrieb:


> Du sollst keine pr0ns schauen!




Das tu ich nicht.. damit wär ich schon lange fertig


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

genau böser birk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist äykelhaft...


das war eine redewendung...

wb night falls


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

deine Kommentare haben gefehlt bei einem gewissen Thema. (@night)


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Schreibsperre zuende. Da bin ich wieder.


Du hast ne Schreibsperre dafür bekommen?  Wahahaha


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Schreibsperre zuende. Da bin ich wieder.


wofür denn diesma wieder? xD


sTereoType schrieb:


> das war eine redewendung...


ich weiss, aber in dem kontext sehr misverständlich ;>


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

DÖDDEL DEN RÖDDEL!!!!!


----------



## Night falls (10. Mai 2009)

> wofür denn diesma wieder? xD


Für einen Vorfall, für den ein gewisser Schmandkopf namens Birk auch eine hätte bekommen sollen :>


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> DÖDDEL DEN RÖDDEL!!!!!


Abend Whity =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Für einen Vorfall, für den ein gewisser Schmandkopf namens Birk auch eine hätte bekommen sollen :>



Bitte spezifizieren...


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bitte spezifizieren...


Denke mal wegen den "Wer ist das"-Threads.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Für einen Vorfall, für den ein gewisser Schmandkopf namens Birk auch eine hätte bekommen sollen :>


Nope.  Du hast dir das schon selber zuzuschreiben.  Ich habe kein Wort davon gesagt, dass du für alle Serien einen Thread aufmachen sollst, kleiner Scherzkeks.. ich hätte es bei One Piece belassen..


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bitte spezifizieren...


Forenspiele - die vielen Threads sicherlich zu diesen Charackter dingens


----------



## Night falls (10. Mai 2009)

> Bitte spezifizieren...


Eröffnung von behinderten Forenspielen.
Heute wieder ausgenüchtert und runter von der Casanovaschiene? O:



> ich hätte es bei One Piece belassen..


Was alleine schon behindert genug ist.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Denke mal wegen den "Wer ist das"-Threads.


lol... also ich fand das ne lustige aktion^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Ja ja ja ja


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Heute wieder ausgenüchtert und runter von der Casanovaschiene? O:


wenn ich mir das neue profilbild anschaue passt wohl wieder emokeksii... obwohl sie diesma aussieht wie son männlicher emo... Oo


----------



## Night falls (10. Mai 2009)

Wie gestern mal wieder alle auf die attentionwhore eingestiegen sind... War nicht mehr feierlich :>


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

So um was gehts grad gebt mir bitte eine kurz strukturierte inhaltszusammenfassung damit ich mit den wichtigen daten der momentanen diskussion versorgt bin


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> War nicht mehr feierlich :>


jo, habs gelesen... schon hart, sich abfüllen lassen, um nichts für alk zu zahlen, dann alle anflehen sich nach hause fahren zu lassen... naja, wers nötig hat... ;D


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wie gestern mal wieder alle auf die attentionwhore eingestiegen sind... War nicht mehr feierlich :>


Da hast du gefehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Da bin ich wieder^^


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Da bin ich wieder^^


Deinen alten  Avatar fand ich hübscher


----------



## Night falls (10. Mai 2009)

Mit neuem Avatar wie ich sehe... herzallerliebst.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Da bin ich wieder^^


dein ava sieht aus, als würde er stöhnen *hust*


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Mhm..
ne G15 kann ich nicht in die Spülmaschine stecken oder?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mhm..
> ne G15 kann ich nicht in die Spülmaschine stecken oder?^^


du KANNST schon


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dein ava sieht aus, als würde er stöhnen *hust*


Vllt. tut sein ava das auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Hee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war vorher nen Ecchi-Bild. habs Jugendgerecht zensiert^^


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mhm..
> ne G15 kann ich nicht in die Spülmaschine stecken oder?^^


Uns hat ein Motivations Trainer mal gesagt "Es gibt kein können oder nicht können. Die eigentlich Frage ist WILLST DU ES ODER WILLST DU ES NICHT"


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du KANNST schon



Ich will sie danach auch noch benutzen können die Trampel...


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich will sie danach auch noch benutzen können die Trampel...


Davon war nie die Rede


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich will sie danach auch noch benutzen können die Trampel...


du kannst sie danach noch benutzen um jmd damit aufs mowl zu hauen...


Benji9 schrieb:


> Hee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



buttsechs


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dein ava sieht aus, als würde er stöhnen *hust*


Jo.. wie aus nem random Hentai rausgeschnitten xD

PS: Jetzt bin ich fertig und hab wieder Zeit


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Was ist eine G15? Wenns ich ned besser wüsste eine Romulanische Waffe XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was ist eine G15? Wenns ich ned besser wüsste eine Romulanische Waffe XD



Eine Tastatur...


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was ist eine G15? Wenns ich ned besser wüsste eine Romulanische Waffe XD


Eine Tastatur, Unwissender!


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, das einzig wervolle, was ich besitze ist die WoW-Maus^^


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lüge.

Ich wette 1 Milliarde zu 1, dass dein PC mehr gekostet hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hast dir echt die Maus geholt? o_O


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Ich hab auch nur ne stinknormale Maus und Tastatur...^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast dir echt die Maus geholt? o_O


sonst würde ers vermutlich nicht schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Lüge.
> 
> Ich wette 1 Milliarde zu 1, dass dein PC mehr gekostet hat.
> 
> ...


Im Verhältnis zu den normalen Preisen ist seine Maus vielleicht wertvoller als der Pc. Verstehst du was ich meine? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

ich hab ne stinkt normale tastatur aber ne gamer maus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich habe ein Instalier problem bei Wotlk -.-


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sonst würde ers vermutlich nicht schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für das Geld bekommt man aber ne bessere o_O

Naja: ich hab ne stinknormale Tastatur,aber ne Gamermaus =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ich hab ne stinkt normale tastatur aber ne gamer maus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


erstell nen trhead im wow teil, dann flamen wir dich, die sufu zu nutzen! 



Razyl schrieb:


> Für das Geld bekommt man aber ne bessere o_O
> 
> Naja: ich hab ne stinknormale Tastatur,aber ne Gamermaus =)


<3 meine g15 und mx518


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Im Verhältnis zu den normalen Preisen ist seine Maus vielleicht wertvoller als der Pc. Verstehst du was ich meine?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Verhältnisse.. pff
Der Preis, den du im Laden zahlst, ist das einzige was zählt! o_O


----------



## Night falls (10. Mai 2009)

> Für das Geld bekommt man aber ne bessere o_O


Für das Geld, das eine Linkin Park CD kostet bekommt man AUCH eine bessere. Manche Leute kaufen sich aber trotzdem welche...


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Ich hab sie nicht gekauft, ich hab sie geschenkt bekommen^^hab 5 Geschwister und mein ältester Bruder is informatiker^^Der wusste, dass ich gern WoW spiel und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> <3 meine g15 und mx518


Heirate sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Bei so Mäusen und Tastaturen versteh ichs noch weniger wie bei Kleidung und Wagen hmm^^ Ich mein die sieht keine Sau insofern de se nicht mit raus nimmst was ziemlich lächerlich käme XD Des andere kannst noch Posen und son Dreck^^


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Ich hab übrigens Standardmaus und Standardtastatur... das ist ja nicht so wichtig, funktioniert alles gleich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Für das Geld, das eine Linkin Park CD kostet bekommt man AUCH eine bessere. Manche Leute kaufen sich aber trotzdem welche...


ich musste grad ziemlich lachen wegen des satzes unter dem quote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Razyl schrieb:


> Heirate sie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


noe


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich musste grad ziemlich lachen wegen des satzes unter dem quote
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch.. das traurige daran ist, er hat Recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*hust* sie bestätigt ZUFÄLLIG die Vorurteile von Blonden und deren Intelligenz *hust hust*


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> erstell nen trhead im wow teil, dann flamen wir dich, die sufu zu nutzen!




die idee is grar nicht so dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Ah verdammt, jezz isses verpixelt! Ich gebs auf.. werd mir später nen anderes Ava suchn.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Bei so Mäusen und Tastaturen versteh ichs noch weniger wie bei Kleidung und Wagen hmm^^ Ich mein die sieht keine Sau insofern de se nicht mit raus nimmst was ziemlich lächerlich käme XD Des andere kannst noch Posen und son Dreck^^


Gamermäuse haben einige,kleine vorteile gegenüber standartmäusen. U.a in sachen DPI zahlen und tastenbelegungen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ah verdammt, jezz isses verpixelt! Ich gebs auf.. werd mir später nen anderes Ava suchn.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
jetzt sieht sie noch mehr aus, als würde sie grad von hinten... *hust*^^


----------



## Skatero (10. Mai 2009)

Ich gehe jetzt mal off. Fühl mich irgendwie krank und muss morgen früh aufstehen. 
Landschulwoche und so, bin 1 Woche weg, dass ihr euch nicht Sorgen um mich macht und so.
Schlaft gut.


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2009)

Moin Kinder.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

So Tastatur ist geputzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dreckiger verdammter Sauerkirschnektar...


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> dass ihr euch nicht Sorgen um mich macht und so.





> du kennst mich... ich komm zurecht


*g*


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

:=)Jaja. das kennen wir alle, selor^^Hasse es auch, Bananenmilchshake über Tastatur zu lehren.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Ciao Skati



Benji9 schrieb:


> :=)Jaja. das kennen wir alle, selor^^Hasse es auch, Bananenmilchshake über Tastatur zu le*h*ren.


OMG le*e*ren
Pass lieber mal in der Schule mehr auf anstelle der Kirche...


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ciao Skati
> 
> 
> OMG le*e*ren
> Pass lieber mal in der Schule mehr anstelle der Kirche...





Birk schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens Standartmaus und Standarttastatur... das ist ja nicht so wichtig, funktioniert alles gleich gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sagt das wirklich der, der
statt standard standart schreibt?...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Das sind nur Nachwirkungen der ständigen WoW-Chats. Und weil meine Finger nicht so gerne Fehler korrigieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

oh man Hans kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich muss jetzt erst mal die ganzen scheiß treiber instalieren -.- ICH WEISS MEIN DEUTSCH IS KACKE!!!!!!!!!!!
und meinen Pc muss ich auch neu starten bis gleichz bb


----------



## Night falls (10. Mai 2009)

> ICH WEISS MEIN DEUTSCH IS KACKE!!!!!!!!!!!


Gut.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

> Gut.



Ein Ein-Wort-Satz mit Punkt? .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (10. Mai 2009)

> Ein Ein-Wort-Satz mit Punkt? .... sleep.gif


Ja.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sagt das wirklich der, der
> statt standard standart schreibt?...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


._.   *Rechtschreibflame 2.0 wird deinstalliert*


----------



## chopi (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ein Ein-Wort-Satz mit Punkt? ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jup.

//Night Falls! >.>


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

BÄM!

Headline von trekmovie.com 



> Star Trek’s $112M Global Opening Weekend


----------



## Night falls (10. Mai 2009)

Und die Hälfte davon hast du ausgegeben. :S


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Und die Hälfte davon hast du ausgegeben. :S


Mindestens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Ich hab nur 80€ dafür ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab nur 80€ dafür ausgeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur? Wie gibt man da sovielf ür aus?


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Nur? Wie gibt man da sovielf ür aus?


Indem man ein Star Trek Freak ist und "mehr als einmal" reingeht?


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab nur 80&#8364; dafür ausgeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also entweder zeigt das mal wieder das kinos nichts weiter als pure abzocke sind die für das geld nichts wirklich bieten, oder das du einen popcornbecher ohne boden hast


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

40 € davon sind für eingeladene Gäste gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Indem man ein Star Trek Freak ist und "mehr als einmal" reingeht?


Aso klar hmm ja für mich als totaler Antikinogänger nich so ganz klar auf anhieb^^


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> 40 € davon sind für eingeladene Gäste gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das heißt du warst 4 mal drin?  Reicht auch....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

star trek pfiu ähh ! 

meine meinung ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Ich war jetzt vier mal drin, einmal mit einem Kumpel und heute mit Muttern, Bruder und dessen Freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

naja 

mano ich mag dies nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 doofer Pc


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> naja
> 
> *mano* ich mag dies nich
> 
> ...


Mano ist gar nicht hier >>


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

4 Mal bei einem Film hmm ich find einmal schon total unverständlich auser man fährt auf den Film wirklich ab^^ Mein letzter Kino gang war entweder Star Wars 3 oder Herr der Ringe Rückkehr des Königs je nachdem welcher später kamm weis nimmer genau^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> 4 Mal bei einem Film hmm ich find einmal schon total unverständlich *auser man fährt auf den Film wirklich ab*^^ Mein letzter Kino gang war entweder Star Wars 3 oder Herr der Ringe Rückkehr des Königs je nachdem welcher später kamm weis nimmer genau^^



Tja... ich fand den Film eben endgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Tja... ich fand den Film eben endgeil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Irgendwie erinnerst du mich ein wenig an den Comicverkäufer aus den Simpsons


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Tja... ich fand den Film eben endgeil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jedem das seine. Amen.

Nein wartet, das war jetzt Benji's Text



White-Frost schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnerst du mich ein wenig an den Comicverkäufer aus den Simpsons


lol Jo stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

nach dem star trek marathon gestern ist mir aufgefallen das das intro von star trek scheiße labert 
da wird gesagt man stößt in unbekannte galaxien vor, aber die enterprise hat die milchstraße nie verlassen....


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

Mano man o mano spam spam spam spam 



gibs eigentlich so ein Film marathon?


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> nach dem star trek marathon gestern ist mir aufgefallen das das intro von star trek scheiße labert
> da wird gesagt man stößt in unbekannte galaxien vor, aber die enterprise hat die milchstraße nie verlassen....



Tjoar... darum schau ich es auch meist im Originalton 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Synchro ist bei TOS ziemlich daneben... weil ZDF dachte Star Trek sei eine Kinderserie xD


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Wer wagt es, meinen part zu klauen`? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wer wagt es, meinen part zu klauen`?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub ich nehm doch wieder meinen alten Avatar ich kann mich von Riku irgendwie nich trennen =/


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich nehm doch wieder meinen alten Avatar ich kann mich von Riku irgendwie nich trennen =/


Der alte steht dir auch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


http://www.heise.de/ct-tv/Video-Nach-der-K...efstand/137373/
Find ich schon krass..


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Der alte steht dir auch besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm der hier oder der ganz alte?^^


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hmm der hier oder der ganz alte?^^


Der ganz alte


----------



## Noxiel (10. Mai 2009)

Kann es sein, dass Rapidshare down ist?


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Rapidshare down ist?


Die seite funktioniert noch o_O


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Rapidshare down ist?


Kein Problem mit


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Rapidshare down ist?


Also bei mir gehts problemlos...


----------



## Noxiel (10. Mai 2009)

Jup, hier gehts auch wieder. Ich hatte nur die letzte Viertelstunde Probleme eine Verbindung zu den Servern aufzubauen aber jetzt saugt es wieder.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

nox wie oft pro woche kommen eigentlich neu seiten bei lfg dazu?


----------



## Noxiel (11. Mai 2009)

Zweimal die Woche. Montags und Donnerstags.


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> nox wie oft pro woche kommen eigentlich neu seiten bei lfg dazu?


Darf man fragen was lfg ist?  (oder ist das was illegales?)


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Darf man fragen was lfg ist?  (oder ist das was illegales?)


Schau mal in nox´s sig auf den Link...


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Zweimal die Woche. Montags und Donnerstags.


danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Birk, für lfg schaue Nox seine sig ^^


----------



## Noxiel (11. Mai 2009)

Wie jetzt, da kennt jemand LFG noch nicht. Unerhört!

Und weil's so schön und und zur Allgemeinbildung zählt, 

- Slaughter your World -


----------



## White-Frost (11. Mai 2009)

Ich bin mal pennen hmm schöne Nacht noch euch


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

könnte lfg eigentlich das gleiche schicksal erleiden wie shakes und fidget? ist zwar nur von den rassen und teilweise auch klassen an wow angelehnt aber manchmal gibts auch eindeutige parallelen.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Mai 2009)

Möglich ist sicherlich alles, aber LFG hat sich im Vergleich zu S&F doch ziemlich weit von WoW entfernt, was Storyline und Inhalt angeht. Also ich denke an den Strips werden wir uns noch lange erfreuen können.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

öööh, wie war das nochmal mit der Jugendfreigabe Nox?


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, da kennt jemand LFG noch nicht. Unerhört!
> 
> Und weil's so schön und und zur Allgemeinbildung zählt,
> 
> - Slaughter your World -



Scheiße LOL!

Wenn ich mich jetzt noch an den Disney Song erinnern würde wäre alles palletti xD


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> öööh, wie war das nochmal mit der Jugendfreigabe Nox?


Was ist an den Video nicht jugendfrei?


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

das stimmt wohl, und obwohl die lfg welt doch schon etwas abgedreht ist, find ich die welt deutlich stimmiger als das "echte" warcraft universum.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Blut, aufgespiesste Köpfe, Gewaltverherrlichung? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Blut, aufgespiesste Köpfe, Gewaltverherrlichung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und alles im Comic Stil ... ich find nicht schlimmes dran


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Würde wohl "Mild Fantasy Violence" oder "Strong Fantasy Violence" als Rating bekommen... also nichts Jugendgefährdendes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Blut, aufgespiesste Köpfe, Gewaltverherrlichung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stört mama auch nicht beim vorlesen grimmscher märchen...


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

mmmmmh, wenn ihr meint... Nunja, diese Strips sind dann wohl geschmackssache. Ich kann damit nix anfangen


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> mmmmmh, wenn ihr meint... Nunja, diese Strips sind dann wohl geschmackssache. Ich kann damit nix anfangen


Die Bibel ist manchmal grausamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

der gewaltfaktor bei richard mag ja hoch sein, aber im ganzen comic(oder grafik novel?) gabs nicht ein stelle wo ich nicht bei lachen musste.^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Außerdem ist der Sänger echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (11. Mai 2009)

http://www.ehrenfeste.de/2009/05/10/war-es...issen-es-nicht/




unsere Gali 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Na, da haste recht^^ Aber sie ist kein Fantasie-Buch, dass erfunden wurde. Und wenn du jezz mir weidersprechen willst, bin ich der Falsche. Ich hab nicht Theologie studiert.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na, da haste recht^^ Aber sie ist kein Fantasie-Buch, dass erfunden wurde.


Jap. ein jüdischer Zombie der sich selbst mit seiner Mutter gezeugt hat und über Zauberkräfte verfügt klingt sehr glaubhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: bei sona vorlage möge man mir doch die antwort verzeihen^^


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Das ich gesehen habe, wie ein Mensch mit zwei unterschiedlich langen Beinen (der unterschied lag etwa 5 Cm, aber versuch mal mit zwei Beinen zu laufen, die ned gleich lang sind), das einte Bein vor meinen Augen nachwachste, weil wir Gott drum Bitten, ist auch sehr glaubhaft^^

Oder das ich gesehen habe, wie man durch Gebet, ein gebrochenes Bein heilen kann, ist auch sehr glaubhaft.

...Ich will nicht einmal anfangen... wirst mir ja eh ned glauben^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na, da haste recht^^ Aber sie ist kein* Fantasie-Buch*, dass erfunden wurde. Und wenn du jezz mir weidersprechen willst, bin ich der Falsche. Ich hab nicht Theologie studiert.


Sieht wohl jeder anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Das ich gesehen habe, wie ein Mensch mit zwei unterschiedlich langen Beinen (der unterschied lag etwa 5 Cm, aber versuch mal mit zwei Beinen zu laufen, die ned gleich lang sind), das einte Bein vor meinen Augen nachwachste, weil wir Gott drum Bitten, ist auch sehr glaubhaft^^
> 
> Oder das ich gesehen habe, wie man durch Gebet, ein gebrochenes Bein heilen kann, ist auch sehr glaubhaft.
> 
> ...Ich will nicht einmal anfangen... wirst mir ja eh ned glauben^^


Yay und nun heilt ihr noch alle menschen von allen Krankheiten und die Menschheit ist gerettet ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Das ich gesehen habe, wie ein Mensch mit zwei unterschiedlich langen Beinen (der unterschied lag etwa 5 Cm, aber versuch mal mit zwei Beinen zu laufen, die ned gleich lang sind), das einte Bein vor meinen Augen nachwachste, weil wir Gott drum Bitten, ist auch sehr glaubhaft^^



Das ist so glaubhaft wie meine Behauptung eigentlich ein Crewmitglied der Enterprise zu sein, das bei der letzten Zeitreise hier in dieser Zeit vergessen wurde und ich jetzt mit euch Barbaren mein Leben verbringen darf...^^


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Das ich gesehen habe, wie ein Mensch mit zwei unterschiedlich langen Beinen (der unterschied lag etwa 5 Cm, aber versuch mal mit zwei Beinen zu laufen, die ned gleich lang sind), das einte Bein vor meinen Augen nachwachste, weil wir Gott drum Bitten, ist auch sehr glaubhaft^^
> 
> Oder das ich gesehen habe, wie man durch Gebet, ein gebrochenes Bein heilen kann, ist auch sehr glaubhaft.
> 
> ...Ich will nicht einmal anfangen... wirst mir ja eh ned glauben^^


gib mir legere kleidung und ich zeig dir wie ich alle meine gliedmaßen verlängern kann.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

> Yay und nun heilt ihr noch alle menschen von allen Krankheiten und die Menschheit ist gerettet ...


Hach, wenns nur so einfach wäre...

aber wenn du nicht dran glaubst, das sowas geschieht, wird es auch nicht geschehen.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> gib mir legere kleidung und ich zeig dir wie ich alle meine gliedmaßen verlängern kann.



öööh, diese Person kommt zufällig nach 5 Jahren immernoch ins ICF, seit das passiert ist und ist engagierter Leiter  bei den kleinen Kindern. Er ist jezz um die 16.


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hach, wenns nur so einfach wäre...
> 
> aber wenn du nicht dran glaubst, das sowas geschieht, wird es auch nicht geschehen.


Gott gibt es nicht - genauso solche Wunder. Und gott gab es auch nie.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

erstaunlich wie die macht der suggestion bei geistig schwachen und naiven wirken kann, ein gutes beispiel dafür sieht man im boratfilm wo er sich vermeindlich allen kummer austreiben lässt durch die macht gottes.



Benji9 schrieb:


> öööh, diese Person kommt zufällig nach 5 Jahren immernoch ins ICF, seit das passiert ist und ist engagierter Leiter  bei den kleinen Kindern. Er ist jezz um die 16.


.......und?


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

> nachwachste


Hab sogar schon Skier gewachst die nen halben Meter unterschied in der Länge hatten, aber da nicht so ein Brimborium drum gemacht...


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Selor: hach, wie hier der Thomas aus dir spricht^^Der glaubte auch nicht, das Jesus auferstanden ist: Er sagte, er will ihn sehen, und die Löcher in den Händen von den Nägeln. Vorher würde er es nicht glauben.

Rate was passiert is^^


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

> Rate was passiert is^^


Du hast dich als Jesus verkleidet, ihn erschreckt und er hat dir ins Maul gehauen. :/


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

öööh, ich bin nicht über 2000 Jahre alt...


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

ach benji, du kennst thomas persönlich?


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> öööh, ich bin nicht über 2000 Jahre alt...


mathe ist wohl nicht dein ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

ne, ich kenn nur die Bibel. und die auch nur zum Bruchteil. les sie eher selten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Selor: hach, wie hier der Thomas aus dir spricht^^Der glaubte auch nicht, das Jesus auferstanden ist: Er sagte, er will ihn sehen, und die Löcher in den Händen von den Nägeln. Vorher würde er es nicht glauben.
> 
> Rate was passiert is^^



Wie gesagt... ich bin eigentlich nur ein Crewmitglied der Enterprise... Lt.Cmd. Patrick Betzin, Kommandoabteilung, Waffenkontrolle, Gamma-Schicht, Dienstnummer NC-07/3293A


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

So, muss so langsam schlafen gehen. ich  beantworte noch genau eine Frage. Falls ich sie beantworten kann. (tjoa! Ich hab nicht auf alle Fragen ne Antwort! Bin ja auch nur Mensch....)


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ne, ich kenn nur die Bibel. und die auch nur zum Bruchteil. les sie eher selten.


Du bist Christ. Aber liest die Bibel sehr selten? O_O


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

gott schuf alles laut bibel vor ca. 10000 jahren. wieso sehen wir dann licht von sternen die schon millionen jahre alt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Rate mal, wieviele Christen es auf der Welt gibt, und wieviele davon auch nur einen Ganzen Kapitel durchgelesen haben...
Ich bin nicht unfehlbar! Hab selber so meine Schwächen.


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

> gott schuf alles laut bibel vor ca. 10000 jahren. wieso sehen wir dann licht von sternen die schon millionen jahre alt sind


Er hat Licht erschaffen, welches 10000 Lichtjahre von uns entfernt startete und auf uns zuflog


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doppelpost


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Rate mal, wieviele Christen es auf der Welt gibt, und wieviele davon auch nur einen Ganzen Kapitel durchgelesen haben...
> Ich bin nicht unfehlbar! Hab selber so meine Schwächen.


UNd sowas nennt sich dann "treuer Christ" *g*


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Ich frage mich in diesem Falle, wie man sich das ausrechnet. Die herkunft eines Sterns. Aber das weiss ich nicht.
Also dann, ich gehe^^


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

> Ich frage mich in diesem Falle, wie man sich das ausrechnet. Die herkunft eines Sterns. Aber das weiss ich nicht.


Wenn du es wissen würdest würdest du dich ja auch nicht Fragen, smartass.
Ich werd es dir hier aber sicher nicht erklären, du verdienst es in deiner eigenen Welt zu leben und auch darin zu sterben.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich in diesem Falle, wie man sich das ausrechnet. Die herkunft eines Sterns. Aber das weiss ich nicht.
> Also dann, ich gehe^^


über die lichtgeschwindigkeit.
aber ich kanns dir auch nachweisen das die erde schon älter ist, über radiocarbonanalyse.
ach und nicht zu vergessen, gott hat die dinoknochen vergraben, damit der mensch was zum ausbuddeln hat xD


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Benji, ich bin übrigens nicht der einzige, der die eine reinhauen würde, wenn er dich in RL trifft.. mein bester Freund sagte beim Xfire Voice Chat grad, dass er es auch tun würde xD


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Benji, ich bin übrigens nicht der einzige, der die eine reinhauen würde, wenn er dich in RL trifft.. mein bester Freund sagte beim Xfire Voice Chat grad, dass er es auch tun würde xD


egal, gott würde die faust doch ablenken...und sie in einen schmerzhaften tiefschlag verwandeln xD


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

nun gut ich leg mich schlafen.


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> nun gut ich leg mich schlafen.


n8 Razyl


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Nicht gleich alle einschlafen, ihr Pfeifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

Wer redet denn von einschlafen?


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wer redet denn von einschlafen?


Post halt was damit ich nicht denke, dass du pennst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

ruhe da! leute möchten schlafen

btw. ich glaub ich kenn dich im rl birk O.o
kann das sein?


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

Nein das kann nicht sein. Niemand kennt Birk im rl.


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

conan88 schrieb:


> btw. ich glaub ich kenn dich im rl birk O.o
> kann das sein?


Ach.. warum solltest du mich kennen.. nur weil du mein bester Freund bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

ÖHM!!!
stimmt o.o ich kenn ihn nicht, ich wurde von ihm nur gezwungen es zu sagen das ich ihn kenne!


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Nein das kann nicht sein. Niemand kennt Birk im rl.


Jo, meine Existenz wird angezweifelt und ist noch nicht wissenschaftlich bewiesen.



conan88 schrieb:


> ÖHM!!!
> stimmt o.o ich kenn ihn nicht, ich wurde von ihm nur gezwungen es zu sagen das ich ihn kenne!


Verdammt ich hab dir doch gesagt, dass du das nicht verraten darfst!


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

schön zu hören, freut mich immer wenn kunden zufrieden sind, ich hoffe dein hinterteil blutet nicht mehr, denn schmerzensgeld bekommst von mir keines ^.^


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

conan88 schrieb:


> schön zu hören, freut mich immer wenn kunden zufrieden sind, ich hoffe dein hinterteil blutet nicht mehr, denn schmerzensgeld bekommst von mir keines ^.^


Das wird dir mein Anwalt schon erzählen o_O


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

conan88 schrieb:


> birk ist im rl ein  schwerer alkoholiker, er hat schon ne menge selbstmordversuche hinter sich, weil er kein geld hatte für alkohol.
> für jeden anruf retten Sie ein bier und somit eine längere stunde von birk.
> rufen sie jetzt an und sichern Sie sich ein gratis schlag in die fotze.



Du solltest darüber nachdenken das Schimpfwort rauszueditieren, sonst macht es ein Mod für dich. Und der entfernt dich auch für längere Zeit.


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Und ja mir ist langweilig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das würd ich gleich lieber weg editieren sonst schickt dich der mod in die hölle!


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass Carcha diese Seite nie findet.


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

toddi deine mutter spricht hier.
hör bitte auf mit dem oder du kriegst einen kräftigen klaps auf den popo


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

Hey, das ist meine Art darauf zu Antworten. btw. Wie lange dauert ne Schreibsperre?


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Hey, das ist meine Art darauf zu Antworten. btw. Wie lange dauert ne Schreibsperre?


Öhm.. ist das dein erstes "Vergehen"?


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

Ich stelle nie was im Forum an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür gibt es das IRC. btw. Kommt doch ins Quakenet, #buffed.de.


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Ich stelle nie was im Forum an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann wirds* wahrscheinlich* 1 Stunde.  Vielleicht aber auch 1 Tag, je nach Laune des Mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

Hmm es wird ja immer an alle Mods gemeldet, also hoffe ich, dass es nicht Carch zuerst sieht. Dessen Nerven hab ich in letzter Zeit ziemlich belastest.


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

ich würde dir nen permanent ban geben -.-
sei froh das ich nur deine muddi toddi bin.
***over and out***


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

conan88 schrieb:


> ich würde dir nen permanent ban geben -.-
> sei froh das ich nur deine muddi toddi bin.
> ***over and out***


Meine Mutter pennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

conan88 schrieb:


> ich würde dir nen permanent ban geben -.-


Darum bist du auch nicht Mod.  Und weil deine Rechtschreibung suckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und weil du neu bist


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

Mod werden ist mein hehres Ziel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> heeres


Was soll dieses Adjektiv bedeuten? o_O  Hör auf hier neue Wörter zu erfinden


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

Das Wort gibt es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Darum bist du auch nicht Mod.  Und weil deine Rechtschreibung suckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo ich bin nicht mod weil ich deine deutschlehrerin bin, btw du verwechselst immer noch deutsch mit der großen pause


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

Örp, hatte nen Buchstaben vertauscht. :> Jetzt stimmt es.

http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme143/article2509650.html


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Das Wort gibt es.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann sag mir was es bedeutet.  Es ist nicht in meinem Langenscheidt-Wörterbuch zu finden o.O


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

_*HIER KÖNNTE IHRE WERBUNG STEHEN*_

*edit ftw <3 *


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

den Link auf der vorigen Seite hast du gesehen?


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> den Link auf der vorigen Seite hast du gesehen?


Jo.. was meinst du warum in dem Beitrag über dir jetzt so ein Quatsch über Werbung steht?


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

Weil du sinnlos spammen wolltest?


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

*spam ein*
so ab jetzt wird nur noch gespamt xD


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Weil du sinnlos spammen wolltest?


Nein.

Weil da vorher was anderes stand, bevor ich die Seite von dem Link durchgelesen habe.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

Definiere anderes.


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Definiere anderes.


"anderes" bezeichnet einen Inhalt, der sich unterscheidet von einem vorherigen Inhalt.  

Oder so...


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

tobbi, komm mal zu mir her, ich bins deine mutter, ich hab hier kekse für dich 
*spam aus
tobbi geh schlafen, das ist nicht gut wenn du so lange auf bleibst


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

jürgen, du hörst auch jetzt auf zu schreiben und gehst schlafen


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

conan88 schrieb:


> jürgen, du hörst auch jetzt auf zu schreiben und gehst schlafen


Who the fuck is Jürgen?


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

Who the fuck is Tobbi?


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Who the fuck is Tobbi?


Du.

Tja da fällt dir jetzt nichts mehr ein, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

und ich bin muddi tobbi, da fällt dir nix ein wa papa tobbi?


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

Psssht, ich will ihn doch verunsichern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Psssht, ich will ihn doch verunsichern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wen denn?


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

Hmm stimmt, es will cih verunsichern.  Das conan88.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

Schnaps trinken oder nicht trinken, das ist hier die Frage.


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Hmm stimmt, es will cih verunsichern.  Das conan88.


Der ist vor 3 Minuten pennen gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Toddi schrieb:


> Schnaps trinken oder nicht trinken, das ist hier die Frage.


Ich wähle "nicht trinken". Alkohol ist der Quell des Bösen o_O


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

Du kennst den echt? o.O


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Du kennst den echt? o.O


Ja.  Er ist wirklich mein bester Freund.  Er tut nur aus Spaß so als ob er mich nicht kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kenne ihn seit der Volksschule, und das ist jetzt schon eine laaaaange Zeit


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

Geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber er sollte wirklich aufpassen, was er sagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab ich ihm auch gesagt.  Er sagt, er legt es extra drauf an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

Wie kann man nur. :wink:


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur. :wink:


Langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja in spätestens 3 Tagen zieht er hier eh wieder ab..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Und was machst du (und der Rest der sich hier schweigend rumtreibt) so um die Uhrzeit?
Ich bin momentan beim Video konvertieren, damit ich "ein paar meiner Sachen" bald in HD streamen und zum Download anbieten  kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

Öhhrm ich hab bis jetzt WoW gezockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt werd ich mich fertigmachen und ab in die Schule. :'-(


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Öhhrm ich hab bis jetzt WoW gezockt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ganz ohne Schlaf?  Keine gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja bis heute Abend wieder, der Thread ist jetzt eh wieder "geschlossen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

...abend und so weiter...


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ...abend und so weiter...



@Birk: Hast du heute durchgemacht?
Oder hast du keine Schule, keinen Job o.Ä.


----------



## Gfiti (11. Mai 2009)

moin ;D
*wartet nervös bis er nach Hause kann*

...Spätschicht ftw xD


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> moin ;D
> *wartet nervös bis er nach Hause kann*
> 
> ...Spätschicht ftw xD



ftw..?

Ich könnt schon kotzen, wenn ich spätschicht lese


----------



## Gfiti (11. Mai 2009)

Tja^^ Mein "Nachmittag" fängt gleich an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

IHR ELFMETER GESICHTER!!!

XDDD


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> IHR ELFMETER GESICHTER!!!
> 
> XDDD




häääää?!

ahso..

DEINE MUTTER HAT NEN HOLZFUSS!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend



Er..Er.. Hat mich begrüsst!!


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Will hier nur vorbei schaun... hallo^^Hab ne Runde Caprisonne mitgebracht für euch :>

*Kiste mit Caprisonne abstell*


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)




----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Will hier nur vorbei schaun... hallo^^Hab ne Runde Caprisonne mitgebracht für euch :>
> 
> *Kiste mit Caprisonne abstell*



Ich hasse Capri Sonne..

Schicker..Avatar..Caprisonne Typ..


----------



## Gfiti (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Er..Er.. Hat mich begrüsst!!


War bestimmt nur ein versehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Er..Er.. Hat mich begrüsst!!



Da ich alle meine... ist das hinfällig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dich alleine würde ich nie grüßen ^^


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales, kein Problem^^Für dich hab ich Cola dabei.


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Da ich alle meine... ist das hinfällig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na und? Ich hab mich angesprochen gefühlt ^^

@Benji: Wodka pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee! Whiskey wär fein!


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

do want moar beer!


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Ich verteil kein Alkohol. Da musste bei Selor betteln gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw Selor. Ich errinner mich an den Aufrur hier, wiel du mal ne Frau geschlagen hast. Und ich sag dir. Ich kanns dir nicht verübeln! Am liebsten hätt ich ne Zicke bei uns in der Schule geschlagen O.o Echt, so frech is sie...


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich verteil kein Alkohol. Da musste bei Selor betteln gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und warum hast du es nicht getan?


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich verteil kein Alkohol. Da musste bei Selor betteln gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*schulterzuck* Außerdem war das ne Ohrfeige und kein schlagen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Weil wir mitten im Klassenzimmer waren? Und ich mir das Schlagen vor 3 Jahren abgeschworen.


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Weil wir mitten im Klassenzimmer waren? Und ich mir das Schlagen vor 3 Jahren abgeschworen.


na und? schlagen kann man immer *g*


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> btw Selor. Ich errinner mich an den Aufrur hier, wiel du mal ne Frau geschlagen hast. Und ich sag dir. Ich kanns dir nicht verübeln! Am liebsten hätt ich ne Zicke bei uns in der Schule geschlagen O.o Echt, so frech is sie...



Selor schlägt Mädchen?
Ich würd nie auf die Idee kommen.. obwohl doch.. aber ich würds nicht umsetzen ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Selor schlägt Mädchen?
> Ich würd nie auf die Idee kommen.. obwohl doch.. aber ich würds nicht umsetzen ^^


so? http://z0r.de/?id=387 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> so? http://z0r.de/?id=387
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol geil^^


----------



## mookuh (11. Mai 2009)

abend


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> so? http://z0r.de/?id=387
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ROOFEL XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Selor schlägt Mädchen?
> Ich würd nie auf die Idee kommen.. obwohl doch.. aber ich würds nicht umsetzen ^^



Lange Geschichte und es war nur eine Ohrfeige... aber die hatte sie verdient ^^

und nein ich hab die Hand benutzt und keine... was auch immer der Roboter da in der hand hatte (ich wills garnicht wissen!)


----------



## Gfiti (11. Mai 2009)

Feierabend! <3
*macht sich auf den weg nach Hause*


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> so? http://z0r.de/?id=387
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich klick nimmer auf z0r Links..
Ein Herzanfall reicht mir.. >.>

Karina, hast deinen Rausch ausgeschlafen? ^^

Hallo Mookuh


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Mai 2009)

Wie zur Hööle soll man hier posten oO
Immer wenn ich auf die neuste Seite klicke ist ne neue da 
Waaaaahhhh....
Da könnte man schonmal richtig ausrasten...


> "Was ist das denn?!?!?! Oh mein Gott was ist geschehen?!?!?!??!"


 (;
Und?... Wie gehts so?... o.O


----------



## Kronas (11. Mai 2009)

hallo und tschüss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

nAbend :>


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Kronas! Hast Post in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend Nightfalls

@Aero, musst ja hier nicht mitspammen...


----------



## Vanth1 (11. Mai 2009)

Guten abend


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> @Aero, musst ja hier nicht mitspammen...


Ich will aber O.o
Nö Scherz gibt nur nix besseres zu tun...
Hab sogar schon nen Blogeintrag gemacht mir fällt langsam nix mehr ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Æro schrieb:


> Ich will aber O.o
> Nö Scherz gibt nur nix besseres zu tun...
> Hab sogar schon nen Blogeintrag gemacht mir fällt langsam nix mehr ein
> 
> ...


the joys of self love 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Mai 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Guten abend


wo isn silenzz? hab scho lang nix mehr von dem gehört :>


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> the joys of self love
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da bin ich heute schon durch mit... glaub ich oO
Manchmal frag ich mich echt wozu ich nen neuen Pc hab wenns eh keine anständigen Games gibt -.-'


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wo isn silenzz? hab scho lang nix mehr von dem gehört :>


untergrund/im keller? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Karina, hast deinen Rausch ausgeschlafen? ^^



ja hab ich ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Signatur ist gemeldet


wieso? er hat nur einen satz, den du selbst geschrieben hast bestätigt... oO

haha, quote war schneller als der edit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wo isn silenzz? hab scho lang nix mehr von dem gehört :>



Mach mich mal bitte aus meiner signatur raus


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Mach mich mal bitte aus meiner signatur raus



Erst reporten, und dann sagen, dass ers raus machen soll?

Low..


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Mach mich mal bitte aus meiner signatur raus


sry, habe keinen einfluss auf DEINE sig :<


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso? er hat nur einen satz, den du selbst geschrieben hast bestätigt... oO
> 
> haha, quote war schneller als der edit
> 
> ...



1. ich war besoffen

2. stehet dan icht nur das was ich geschrieben hab sondern auch noch ein kommentar dazu der wohl so ziehmlich als provokation gedacht ist

3. hab ich esi hm nicht erlaubt meinen namen da irgendwie mit rein zu nehmen, wenn dann soll er wenigens mein namen raus machen was auch für dich geldet


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Mach mich mal bitte aus meiner signatur raus



Das sieht ja echt nach Spaß aus hier xD


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Erst reporten, und dann sagen, dass ers raus machen soll?
> 
> Low..



Ich hab brille nicht reportet sondern unseren nighfall, weils einfach nicht nur einfach signatur rein machen war sondern ne bewuste beleidigung


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (11. Mai 2009)

Gott sind hier schon viele Seiten oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> 1. ich war besoffen
> 
> 2. stehet dan icht nur das was ich geschrieben hab sondern auch noch ein kommentar dazu der wohl so ziehmlich als provokation gedacht ist
> 
> 3. hab ich esi hm nicht erlaubt meinen namen da irgendwie mit rein zu nehmen, wenn dann soll er wenigens mein namen raus machen was auch für dich geldet


1. tja selbst schuld, wenn du dann hier postest.
2. er provoziert öfters, und der satz bewegt sich im zsm hang mit dem quote egtl noch im rahmen...
3. wieso soltlest du es mir erlauben? du hast es geschrieben, und ich das geschriebene übernommen. da ich keinen satz wie z.b. noch night falls drunter habe ist es nicht weiter als ein unkommentiertes zitat...


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> 1. ich war besoffen



Soviel zu  	



> ZITAT(Spectrales @ 11.05.2009, 20:29) *
> Karina, hast deinen Rausch ausgeschlafen? ^^
> 
> 
> ja hab ich ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es gibt Buffys die sind scheisse und es gibt Buffys die sind einfach nur zu geil xD


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. tja selbst schuld, wenn du dann hier postest.
> 2. er provoziert öfters, und der satz bewegt sich im zsm hang mit dem quote egtl noch im rahmen...
> 3. wieso soltlest du es mir erlauben? du hast es geschrieben, und ich das geschriebene übernommen. da ich keinen satz wie z.b. noch night falls drunter habe ist es nicht weiter als ein unkommentiertes zitat...


du brauchst die einwilligung des users wenn du ihn in der sig quotest


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du brauchst die einwilligung des users wenn du ihn in der sig quotest


orly? na dann änder ich das SOFORT!


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. tja selbst schuld, wenn du dann hier postest.
> 2. er provoziert öfters, und der satz bewegt sich im zsm hang mit dem quote egtl noch im rahmen...
> 3. wieso soltlest du es mir erlauben? du hast es geschrieben, und ich das geschriebene übernommen. da ich keinen satz wie z.b. noch night falls drunter habe ist es nicht weiter als ein unkommentiertes zitat...



Hier gabs schon vor nen par tagen ne diskusion drüber zwischen 2 personen wo eine person die namen des zitierten drin hatte und er ihn melden wollte , ich denke wenn der person das recht zusteht das der qoute oder mindestens der name entfernt wird dann mir auch.

Und weil er gern mal provoziert heißt das lang nicht das es ok ist, willst du mir jetzt erzühlen wenn ich regelmässig leute auf der straße beleidige das das auch ok ist?


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

Ich nahm an, wenn man etwas in einem öffentlichen Forum mit Zitatfunktion unter seinem Nicknamen postet ist es erlaubt es zu zitieren. Nunja, ich werde natürlich sogleich dem Wunsch nach Entfernung Folge leisten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Interessant btw, dass ich nicht mehr auf der Ignoreliste bin.


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> orly? na dann änder ich das SOFORT!



Danke


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Und weil er gern mal provoziert heißt das lang nicht das es ok ist, willst du mir jetzt erzühlen wenn ich regelmässig leute auf der straße beleidige das das auch ok ist?


ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass es ok ist.
ich habe nur gesagt, dass er das gerne mal öfters macht.
und wie gesagt, das mit dem namen wusste ich nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Karina, wo hab ich bitte Brille jemals erwähnt?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?
?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!
??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!
?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?
?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?
??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!


Du solltest lieber doch noch mal schlafen..


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

lol brille du kennst keksii?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> lol brille du kennst keksii?^^


nieeeemals...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich nahm an, wenn man etwas in einem öffentlichen Forum mit Zitatfunktion unter seinem Nicknamen postet ist es erlaubt es zu zitieren. Nunja, ich werde natürlich sogleich dem Wunsch nach Entfernung Folge leisten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist schon auf der ignore liste, da ich aber von ausgehen das nicht jeder deiner sätze eine beleidigung ist schau ich mir auch mal beiträge von dir an, da mir beiträge von dir nur auf wunsch von mir angezeigt werden hab ich da also freie hand was ich lesen will und was nicht


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

niemand kennt keksii XDDD


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

ich hatte dich aber glaub nie am stammtisch gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich hatte dich aber glaub nie am stammtisch gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich war auch nicht da. oO


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> niemand kennt keksii XDDD



Wers des? o.O


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Omfg.. Wer ist emokeksii.. *auf Karinas Sig kuck*


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Karina, wo hab ich bitte Brille jemals erwähnt?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?
> ?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!
> ??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> ?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?
> ...



Ich hab das mit dem report zu nightfall geschrieben, und dir dann lediglich erklärt warum ich ihn sofort gemeldet hab und brille nicht,d as du brille erwähnt hast hab ich nie erwähnt ^^


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Ich hab das mit dem report zu nightfall geschrieben, und dir dann lediglich erklärt warum ich ihn sofort gemeldet hab und brille nicht,d as du brille erwähnt hast hab ich nie erwähnt ^^



okay.. Ich distanzier mich lieber.. Du schreibst so wirr. .:s


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omfg.. Wer ist emokeksii.. *auf Karinas Sig kuck*



Die signatur ist da jetzt schon mindestens 1 monat und ich bin seit mindestens 4 bis 5 tagen damit wieder im forum unterwegs und dir ist sie erst jetzt aufgefallen? XD


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Mai 2009)

schinken.


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> okay.. Ich distanzier mich lieber.. Du schreibst so wirr. .:s



Taktik, alles taktik gegen katzen ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Die signatur ist da jetzt schon mindestens 1 monat und ich bin seit mindestens 4 bis 5 tagen damit wieder im forum unterwegs und dir ist sie erst jetzt aufgefallen? XD


IHM ist sie wohl früher aufgefallen. er hat es nur geschrieben, weil aero es nicht wusste...


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Die signatur ist da jetzt schon mindestens 1 monat und ich bin seit mindestens 4 bis 5 tagen damit wieder im forum unterwegs und dir ist sie erst jetzt aufgefallen? XD



Hmm.. Habs wohl falsch formuliert..

Ich mach mich nur über die lustig die fragen wer Emokeksii ist..


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hmm.. Habs wohl falsch formuliert..
> 
> Ich mach mich nur über die lustig die fragen wer Emokeksii ist..



Ah ok xD ups sorry


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Mai 2009)

Emokeksii hab ich gesehn aber wer weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leute gibts genug auf der Welt da wirds schon noch wen geben der nur Keksii heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Æro schrieb:


> Emokeksii hab ich gesehn aber wer weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*hust*

Ich kannte einen


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hmm.. Habs wohl falsch formuliert..
> 
> Ich mach mich nur über die lustig die fragen wer Emokeksii ist..


WTF....ich meinte tatsächlich jemand anders falls es dich beruhigt


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Mai 2009)

Ich bin im Schlervz da gibts genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> WTF....ich meinte tatsächlich jemand anders falls es dich beruhigt


wen meinst du denn? O_O


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wen meinst du denn? O_O



"FALLS ES DICH BERUHIGT" *zwinkerzwinker?*


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> "FALLS ES DICH BERUHIGT" *zwinkerzwinker?*


hä? oO
weil stereo meint doch emokeksii vom stammtisch.. und das ist doch karina... >.<


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Okay.. ich distanziere mich ^^


----------



## Lillyan (11. Mai 2009)

Ich misch mich mal wieder ein *seufz*

Wenn jemand nicht in eurer Signatur stehen will löscht ihr bitte das Zitat. Wenn man Dinge z.B. aus dem Zusammenhang reißt können dort ziemlich blöde Sachen entstehen. Grundsätzlich könnte man auch einfach mal per PN anfragen ob man das Zitat nehmen darf... rein aus Höflichkeit... ich denke den Begriff kennt der ein oder andere noch.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wen meinst du denn? O_O


ich meinte die ehemalige buffed userin Emokeksii(selbe schreibweise) , heißt nun aber Fiona und ist auf buffed nicht emhr aktiv.
Emokeksii stammtischthread


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

Ihr fangt jetzt langsam an mich zu verwirren


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Mai 2009)

laut nem post von zam ist karina emokeksii


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich meinte die ehemalige buffed userin Emokeksii(selbe schreibweise) , heißt nun aber Fiona und ist auf buffed nicht emhr aktiv.
> Emokeksii stammtischthread



Da ist jemand nicht up to date...


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

> Wenn jemand nicht in eurer Signatur stehen will löscht ihr bitte das Zitat.


Ist geschehen sobald ich ihren Wunsch gelesen hatte.



> Grundsätzlich könnte man auch einfach mal per PN anfragen ob man das Zitat nehmen darf... rein aus Höflichkeit... ich denke den Begriff kennt der ein oder andere noch.


Wenn man nicht auf der Ignoreliste steht ginge das durchaus.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

vermutet hatte ich es, aber da du in icq noch in sindelfingen wohnst und dort auf dem foto zwar die selbe haarfarbe hast, aber anders aussiehst, hab ich jetzt auf ne andere geschlossen


----------



## Anduris (11. Mai 2009)

HUHU


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend, Anduris.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht auf der Ignoreliste steht ginge das durchaus.



Ich glaub wenn du es geschafft hast auf einer Ignore List zu stehen, dürfte wohl außer Frage stehen ein Zitat zu benutzen...


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> HUHU



moin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich glaub wenn du es geschafft hast auf einer Ignore List zu stehen, dürfte wohl außer Frage stehen ein Zitat zu benutzen...


nein.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

gut, mit der erkenntniss wird mir vieles klar.
hat jackie denn schon wieder hallo gesagt?


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein.



Gibts diese Ausführung auch in Verständlich?


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Gibts diese Ausführung auch in Verständlich?



Nein.


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Gibts diese Ausführung auch in Verständlich?



Was hat Zitieren mit Igno zu tun?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Gibts diese Ausführung auch in Verständlich?


dieses recht hat jedem zuzustehen.
auch ein verurteilter verbrecher hat immer noch rechte udn das ist gut so.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Æro schrieb:


> Was hat Zitieren mit Igno zu tun?



Ich sprach den Umstand an per PN nachzufragen... wers auf die Ignorelist geschafft hat, kann folglich nicht nachfragen, folglich schonmal keine Benutzung ^^

Jemanden zu zitieren ist kein recht von irgendwem...


----------



## Lillyan (11. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht auf der Ignoreliste steht ginge das durchaus.


Dann läßt man es im Zweifelsfall. Wenn man schon auf der Ignoreliste steht will der User sich sicherlich auch nicht als Signatur bei dir wiederfinden.



> dieses recht hat jedem zuzustehen.
> auch ein verurteilter verbrecher hat immer noch rechte udn das ist gut so.


Was hat das jetzt hier mit zu tun? oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dann läßt man es im Zweifelsfall. Wenn man schon auf der Ignoreliste steht will der User sich sicherlich auch nicht als Signatur bei dir wiederfinden.


 
Das meine ich ja...


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dann läßt man es im Zweifelsfall. Wenn man schon auf der Ignoreliste steht will der User sich sicherlich auch nicht als Signatur bei dir wiederfinden.



Jop das wollt ich auch grad sagen hat nur nen problem es zu fomulieren.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

selor, zwei dumme eine gedanke, aber der stammtisch bleibt wohl tot^^


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich sprach den Umstand an per PN nachzufragen... wers auf die Ignorelist geschafft hat, kann folglich nicht nachfragen, folglich schonmal keine Benutzung ^^
> 
> Jemanden zu zitieren ist kein recht von irgendwem...



Ist doch eh alles nicht dauerhaft, wird sich schon was besseres finden hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Karina, wen willst du schon wieder anmachen mit deinem Ava? Nur so, btw..


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dann läßt man es im Zweifelsfall. Wenn man schon auf der Ignoreliste steht will der User sich sicherlich auch nicht als Signatur bei dir wiederfinden.
> 
> 
> Was hat das jetzt hier mit zu tun? oO


hat damit zu tun, dass jedem betimmmte *unveräußerliche* rechte zu stehen.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

darf man denn ein zitat kommentarlos und unverfälscht in der signatur haben? das kommt so ja einem forenpost gleich und da muss ich ja auch nicht um erlaubniss vorher fragen.

btw: wie heißt karina eigentlich nun richtig? Cindy , Vanessa oder doch Karina? Vielleicht auch alle drei?


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Karina, wen willst du schon wieder anmachen mit deinem Ava? Nur so, btw..


Emoboys, wen sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hat damit zu tun, dass jedem betimmmte *unveräußerliche* rechte zu stehen.



Dazu gehört aber nicht jemanden zitieren zu können/dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Emoboys, wen sonst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vll auch emogirls


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> btw: wie heißt karina eigentlich nun richtig? Cindy , Vanessa oder doch Karina? Vielleicht auch alle drei?



Sandy? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hat damit zu tun, dass jedem betimmmte *unveräußerliche* rechte zu stehen.



Naja.... einen Menschen kannst du auch nicht einfach fotografieren und das bild überall rum schleppen und rum zeigen mit der aussage " Er Stand da sowieso rum"



sTereoType schrieb:


> darf man denn ein zitat kommentarlos und unverfälscht in der signatur haben? das kommt so ja einem forenpost gleich und da muss ich ja auch nicht um erlaubniss vorher fragen.



Ich denk einfach allein die tatsache das man es verbreitet und in meheren, wenn nicht im ganzen Forum verteilt ist der grund warum man vorher fragen soll


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll auch emogirls


=D



Spectrales schrieb:


> Sandy?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sandessay  oder so


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> btw: wie heißt karina eigentlich nun richtig? Cindy , Vanessa oder doch Karina? Vielleicht auch alle drei?



Sind geheimnisse nicht was tolles? Wer es hier wissen soll der weiß es auch schon bereits ^^

Naja gut, eigendlich bin ich ANgelika merkel und bin undercover eingeschleust um das verhalten jugendlicher zu überprüfen im zusammen hang mit den Gewaltspiel World of warcraft um Arguemnte gegen das spiel und Comuterspiele im allgemeinen und um euch euren spaß am leben zu versauen und euch alles zu nehmen was euch glücklich macht!


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Sind geheimnisse nicht was tolles? Wer es hier wissen soll der weiß es auch schon bereits ^^


wer hier schreibt, dass man sich abfüllen lässt, um nichts zahlen zu müssen, macht aus seinem namen ein geheimnis?


----------



## Lillyan (11. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Sind geheimnisse nicht was tolles? Wer es hier wissen soll der weiß es auch schon bereits ^^


Vielleicht ja sogar Herbert? Wer weiß das schon? Vielleicht bin ich ja auch Peter, der 50jährige LKW-Fahrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer hier schreibt, dass man sich abfüllen lässt, um nichts zahlen zu müssen, macht aus seinem namen ein geheimnis?



Omg, das wollt ich auch schreiben ^^


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Vielleicht ja sogar Herbert? Wer weiß das schon? Vielleicht bin ich ja auch Peter, der 50jährige LKW-Fahrer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jetzt hab ich Angst vor dir ._.


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Vielleicht ja sogar Herbert? Wer weiß das schon? Vielleicht bin ich ja auch Peter, der 50jährige LKW-Fahrer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lawl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe Euch ist bewußt, dass der Nachtschwärmer keine "Wir fallen alle über einen User her" Veranstaltung ist. Ein bisschen Zurückhaltung kann man wohl erwarten, auch wenn der betroffene User noch nicht soweit gegangen ist, sich öffentlich im Thread über das Verhalten zu beschweren. Nichts dergleichen ist passiert, aber manchmal frage ich mich wirklich was ihr so im Nachtschwärmer treibt und das sage ich als User, nicht als Mod.

Es gilt die Contenance zu wahren


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Vielleicht ja sogar Herbert? Wer weiß das schon? Vielleicht bin ich ja auch Peter, der 50jährige LKW-Fahrer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach Peter! du Sollst doch nicht alles verraten.... Egal gehen wir wieder Fußball gucken und noch nen bier zischen? xD


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dazu gehört aber nicht jemanden zitieren zu können/dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir sind in einem forum. da könnte man das diskutieren^^


----------



## Kronas (11. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Vielleicht ja sogar Herbert? Wer weiß das schon? Vielleicht bin ich ja auch Peter, der 50jährige LKW-Fahrer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sag nichts falsches sonst löst sich der lilly Fanclub auf


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es gilt die Contenance zu wahren



Con..Con..Töö..Naunce?

Lass doch mal dein Französisch weg 
Jetzt muss ich wissen was das heisst!


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Sag nichts falsches sonst löst sich der lilly Fanclub auf


dann gibts halt nen peter fanclub


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Kronas, logg mal auf deinen Schurken pls


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

juhu lilly is n kerl =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wir sind in einem forum. da könnte man das diskutieren^^



Forum = Diktatur, es gilt was Mods und Admins sagen alles andere ist fürn Appel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Euch ist bewußt, dass der Nachtschwärmer keine "Wir fallen alle über einen User her" Veranstaltung ist. Ein bisschen Zurückhaltung kann man wohl erwarten, auch wenn der betroffene User noch nicht soweit gegangen ist, sich öffentlich im Thread über das Verhalten zu beschweren.
> 
> Es gilt die Contenance zu wahren


Drama, Baby , Drama !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich bin nur neugierig. ich fand ja das profil von vanessa schon zu verdächtig. dachte buffed erlaubt keine mehrfach accs?


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> juhu lilly is n kerl =)



Was eine freude...Da zeigt sich die homoerotische ader... xD


----------



## Kronas (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Kronas, logg mal auf deinen Schurken pls


bin am iPod ich geh jetzt pennen oO


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Was eine freude...Da zeigt sich die homoerotische ader... xD


Ich glaube Riesentrolli ist eine Frau...


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bin am iPod ich geh jetzt pennen oO



omg, du hast Geburtstag!

Ah! Jetzt kann ich mich endlich als schwul outen.. xD


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Drama, Baby , Drama !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deswegen hat Zam so viel ich weiß jetzt auch alle accounts auser den hier gelöscht, ebenfals hatte ich es so mit ihm besprochen.

Ps: stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst, der account lebt noch


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Was eine freude...Da zeigt sich die homoerotische ader... xD


die hat sich auch schon vorher gezeigt... rosa verlinkungen und queercore unso... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber er ist doch nur  bi *fg*


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Was eine freude...Da zeigt sich die homoerotische ader... xD


jetz erst? XDD


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich glaube Riesentrolli ist eine Frau...


noch immer nich^^


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jetz erst? XDD



Bussi Bussi Schatzi, hab dich lieb!!
Du bist so süß <3

TOKIO HOTEEEL


----------



## Lillyan (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich bin nur neugierig. ich fand ja das profil von vanessa schon zu verdächtig. dachte buffed erlaubt keine mehrfach accs?


Doch, solange man sich nicht für jemand anderen ausgibt und einer das Accs nicht gebannt ist. Aber es liefen Gespräche und es ist in Ordnung in diesem Fall... keine Sorge.


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> noch immer nich^^


Wird aber Zeit, dass du mal weiblich wirst...  wie lange sollen wir denn noch eine männliche First Lady haben? xD


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Doch, solange man sich nicht für jemand anderen ausgibt und einer das Accs nicht gebannt ist. Aber es liefen Gespräche und es ist in Ordnung in diesem Fall... keine Sorge.


vanessa wär in dem fall eine "andere" person 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wird aber Zeit, dass du mal weiblich wirst...  wie lange sollen wir denn noch eine männliche First Lady haben? xD


heinrich mag mich wie ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> omg, du hast Geburtstag!
> 
> Ah! Jetzt kann ich mich endlich als schwul outen.. xD


Incoming gz/wie alt/rofl - spam
Ich bin off


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> heinrich mag mich wie ich bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


interessant....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Doch, solange man sich nicht für jemand anderen ausgibt und einer das Accs nicht gebannt ist. Aber es liefen Gespräche und es ist in Ordnung in diesem Fall... keine Sorge.



Ach echt? mir wurde von irgend jemand gesagt das auch mehrfach accounts nicht gern gesehen werden, deswegen hab ich mich auch auf den Account hier beschrenkt weil Zam gesagt hat er löscht die restlichen, das heißt theretisch könnt ich meinen Fonia Account also genau so wie den hier machen und auch benutzen ohne das ich angst hab mir wird der kopf abgehackt ? ^^


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> heinrich mag mich wie ich bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht nur heinrich *schmacht* xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> das heißt theretisch könnt ich meinen Fonia Account also genau so wie den hier machen und auch benutzen ohne das ich angst hab mir wird der kopf abgehackt ? ^^


hm fiona würde aber nicht darauf schließen lassen, dass der acc zu karina gehört...


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Mai 2009)

Wer bi ist ist sowieso klar im Vorteil o.O
fragt sich nur für wen.. naja egal
ich bin mal "im Bett" heißt soviel wie alles ausser Firefox -.-' PSP halt naja...
Die Faulheit siegt doch wieder, am Pc sitzen ist harte Arbeit - manchmal ^.^


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Omg.. Ihr macht mir Angst mit eurer Flirterei..


----------



## Lillyan (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> vanessa wär in dem fall eine "andere" person
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie gesagt, da liefen Gespräche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir haben/hatten das auf jeden Fall im Auge.


> Ach echt? mir wurde von irgend jemand gesagt das auch mehrfach accounts nicht gern gesehen werden, deswegen hab ich mich auch auf den Account hier beschrenkt weil Zam gesagt hat er löscht die restlichen, das heißt theretisch könnt ich meinen Fonia Account also genau so wie den hier machen und auch benutzen ohne das ich angst hab mir wird der kopf abgehackt ? ^^


Jep... das hatte ja auch seine Gründe und irgendwo muss man halt auch Grenzen ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw: Der Fonia-Account ist noch 239997570 Stunden gesperrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm fiona würde aber nicht darauf schließen lassen, dass der acc zu karina gehört...



Ich glaub wenn beide rein zufällig den gleichen inhalt haben sowie das gleiche bild dann schon, davon abgesehen das Fonia nen fantasy nahme ist, da könnte jeder name hinter stecken, und fonia wird mir im allgemeinen dann sogarm ehr gefallen weil es namesneutraller ist. ( Ich nehm ebenfals mal schwer an das Fonia ein fantasy nahme ist Oo)


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jep... das hatte ja auch seine Gründe und irgendwo muss man halt auch Grenzen ziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe ok das ist mir ja klar^^ aber jetzt leben ja nur noch Karina account und Fonia account, also darf ich den Fonia account jetzt auch benutzen? *lieb guck und nen Grünen Tanenbaum für den LKW reich*


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Hehe ok das ist mir ja klar^^ aber jetzt leben ja nur noch Karina account und Fonia account, also darf ich den Fonia account jetzt auch benutzen? *lieb guck und nen Grünen Tanenbaum für den LKW reich*



Der sollte aber mindestens 2 meter hoch sein.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Hehe ok das ist mir ja klar^^ aber jetzt leben ja nur noch Karina account und Fonia account, also darf ich den Fonia account jetzt auch benutzen? *lieb guck und nen Grünen Tanenbaum für den LKW reich*


nimm lieber st. pauli nachrichten oder so^^


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (11. Mai 2009)

@ rEdiC noch...
Wie viele Leute haben dieses Bild eigentlich schon und wer hatte es zuerst/von wem wurde geklaut??
Ein Fall für Galileo Hysterie


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Hehe ok das ist mir ja klar^^ aber jetzt leben ja nur noch Karina account und Fonia account, also darf ich den Fonia account jetzt auch benutzen? *lieb guck und nen Grünen Tanenbaum für den LKW reich*


wofür brauchste egtl  2 accounts? wenn eh beide sooo gleich sein sollen? oO


----------



## Lillyan (11. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Hehe ok das ist mir ja klar^^ aber jetzt leben ja nur noch Karina account und Fonia account, also darf ich den Fonia account jetzt auch benutzen? *lieb guck und nen Grünen Tanenbaum für den LKW reich*


*nach oben zeig* Hatte editiert

Und jetzt hört auf aufeinander rumzuhacken, sonst werd ich ungemütlich!


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wofür brauchste egtl  2 accounts? wenn eh beide sooo gleich sein sollen? oO



Darauf hab ich leider keine logische erklärung, aber wenn er sowieso lebt^^


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

Omg Rihanna hat Nacktbilder?!

Naja.. kein Wunder - jetzt wo ihre Karriere bergab geht


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> [...] sonst werd ich ungemütlich!



Du bist doch schon da oO


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (11. Mai 2009)

ein kleines brrreee an alle

und wieder weg...


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg Rihanna hat Nacktbilder?!


klar. bei der notaufnahme werden für den schnellen zugriff eben auch ma klamotten zerschnitten.


----------



## Kronas (11. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *nach oben zeig* Hatte editiert
> 
> Und jetzt hört auf aufeinander rumzuhacken, sonst werd ich ungemütlich!


lillys enragetimer tickt runter 

Jetzt wirklich off


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg Rihanna hat Nacktbilder?!
> 
> Naja.. kein Wunder - jetzt wo ihre Karriere bergab geht


GEIF PM!


----------



## rEdiC (11. Mai 2009)

Æro schrieb:


> @ rEdiC noch...
> Wie viele Leute haben dieses Bild eigentlich schon und wer hatte es zuerst/von wem wurde geklaut??
> Ein Fall für Galileo Hysterie


Meinst du mein Avatar? Das ist ein Standard Bild von Buffed, deshalb haben es soviele.


----------



## Spectrales (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> GEIF PM!



GidF


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> btw: Der Fonia-Account ist noch 239997570 Stunden gesperrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok nur noch um die 27396 jahre dann ist er wieder mein! muhahaha xD


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

jupp hat sie, ist von ihr sogar bestätigt worden und jetzt ist sie erstmal nach hawai gefahren um den ganzen rummeld arum zu entkommen


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> GidF


-.-

EDIT: ololo! "ich mag großen hahn" XDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

wirklich was drauf zu sehen außer mal eine Papilla mammaria ist so ziemlich nix

edit: @ trolli erst "hä?" aber dann "Omg...!"


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

Wuhu heute ist wieder montag ES IST DOMIAN TAG!!! XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTQF7Bp6tOo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBYZiAjEs5w


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

Ach mensch... Da ist man mal ein bisschen weg, und es entgehen einem 1000 Gelegenheiten für großartige Antworten, weil die posts auf die man sich beziehen will schon Seiten zurückliegen :/


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ach mensch... Da ist man mal ein bisschen weg, und es entgehen einem 1000 Gelegenheiten für großartige Antworten, weil die posts auf die man sich beziehen will schon Seiten zurückliegen :/


naja, im moment würden deine und meine antworten auf solche gelegenheiten wohl nicht lange da sein^^


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg Rihanna hat Nacktbilder?!
> 
> Naja.. kein Wunder - jetzt wo ihre Karriere bergab geht


Sehr interessant zu sehen wonach du so suchst im Internet.



Night schrieb:


> Ach mensch... Da ist man mal ein bisschen weg, und es entgehen einem 1000 Gelegenheiten für großartige Antworten, weil die posts auf die man sich beziehen will schon Seiten zurückliegen :/


Selber schuld, was musst du denn auch ein RL haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ach mensch... Da ist man mal ein bisschen weg, und es entgehen einem 1000 Gelegenheiten für großartige Antworten, weil die posts auf die man sich beziehen will schon Seiten zurückliegen :/





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

> Selber schuld, was musst du denn auch ein RL haben? tongue.gif


Relativ lästig... Jetzt habe ich auchnoch herausfinden müssen, dass morgen mein Geburtstag ist. :/


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich auchnoch herausfinden müssen, dass morgen mein Geburtstag ist. :/


Tut mir leid, das zu hören.





(Just kidding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

bis auf geschenke empfind ich meinen b-day auch mittlerweile mehr lästig als sonstiges. keine lust ständig ans handy zu gehen oder geld für parties zu verpulvern. und das aufräumen danach erst ........


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

einmal dönerpunk plz


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> einmal dönerpunk plz



Was ist ein dönerpunkOo?


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

> bis auf geschenke empfind ich meinen b-day auch mittlerweile mehr lästig als sonstiges. keine lust ständig ans handy zu gehen oder geld für parties zu verpulvern. und das aufräumen danach erst ........


Meine gierigen Freunde werden wahrscheinlich mal wieder nach einer Runde Freibier in der Kneipe hungern. Hach, was' ein Stress. 
Naja, am Freitag ist dann auch schon der Nächste dran und wird ausgenommen.



> Was ist ein dönerpunkOo?


Album von Ostbrut


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Meine gierigen Freunde werden wahrscheinlich mal wieder nach einer Runde Freibier in der Kneipe hungern. Hach, was' ein Stress.
> Naja, am Freitag ist dann auch schon der Nächste dran und wird ausgenommen.
> 
> 
> Album von Ostbrut


wtf du kennst ostbrut? cool =)


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

kaum is papa mal wo anders unterwegs und hier geht nix mehr?^^


----------



## Nuffing (11. Mai 2009)

jop irgendwie allew eg^^


----------



## Falathrim (11. Mai 2009)

HIER GEHT NOCH WAS HIER GEHT NOCH WAS!
Oder auch nicht.
Es ist schrecklich. Das Hurricane Festival 2009 hat sich gegen mich verschworen. 
ca. 10 meiner absoluten Lieblingsbands sind da und ich kann nicht hin. AAAAH!


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo , bin wieder da^^Los, redet mit mir.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> HIER GEHT NOCH WAS HIER GEHT NOCH WAS!
> Oder auch nicht.
> Es ist schrecklich. Das Hurricane Festival 2009 hat sich gegen mich verschworen.
> ca. 10 meiner absoluten Lieblingsbands sind da und ich kann nicht hin. AAAAH!


hehe da kenn ich auch so einen^^


----------



## Falathrim (11. Mai 2009)

Nämlich? Wenn kennst du da noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
1 Wort-Post abgewendet, bäm!


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

> *
> HIER GEHT NOCH WAS HIER GEHT NOCH WAS!
> Oder auch nicht.
> Es ist schrecklich. Das Hurricane Festival 2009 hat sich gegen mich verschworen.
> ca. 10 meiner absoluten Lieblingsbands sind da und ich kann nicht hin. AAAAH!


Du hast Probleme... Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen erfahren, dass ich nicht zum fuck the bands festival 09 kann. Das ist ein harter Schlag.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Wisst ihr, wie das is, um 4 Uhr ausm TIefschlaf zu erwachen, weil man strken Nasenbluten hat? ICh sags euch, jezz muss ich mein kissen waschen! Mann, mann mann-.- Und jezz hab ich wieder Nasenbluten!


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Nämlich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kennste nich aber der ärgert sich auch übelst weil er praktikum hat aber es kommen Editors, Franz Ferdinand, Portugal. The Man, The Mars Volta, ...


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

Bete dir das Kissen doch einfach sauber.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, wie das is, um 4 Uhr ausm TIefschlaf zu erwachen, weil man strken Nasenbluten hat? ICh sags euch, jezz muss ich mein kissen waschen! Mann, mann mann-.- Und jezz hab ich wieder Nasenbluten!


gott will es so!


----------



## Falathrim (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kennste nich aber der ärgert sich auch übelst weil er praktikum hat aber es kommen Editors, Franz Ferdinand, Portugal. The Man, The Mars Volta, ...


Ärzte, Disturbed, Kraftwerk, Ska-P, Anti-Flag, Fettes Brot, Dendemann, Eagles of Deathmetal....



Night schrieb:


> Bete dir das Kissen doch einfach sauber.


Ich musste grinsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Ihr alten Flamer -.- Indirekt habt ihr recht, aber ob Gott jezz wirklich son wichtiger Faktor war, dass ich um 4 Uhr erwache... ich zweifle..


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, wie das is, um 4 Uhr ausm TIefschlaf zu erwachen, weil man strken Nasenbluten hat? ICh sags euch, jezz muss ich mein kissen waschen! Mann, mann mann-.- Und jezz hab ich wieder Nasenbluten!


regelmäßiges starkes bluten....hat dich mama zufällig mal im kindergarten als pocahontas verkleidet? xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Dein Aufwachen hat etwas bewirkt... der Luftzug deines Aufstreckens entwickelt sich auf der anderen Seite der Welt zu einem Sturm...

Abgesehen davon würd ich mal zu einem Arzt gehen... entweder ist deine Nase kaputt, etwas verwachsen oder was auch immer... aber Normal ist das nicht...


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ärzte, Disturbed, Kraftwerk, Ska-P, Anti-Flag, Fettes Brot, Dendemann, Eagles of Deathmetal....
> 
> 
> Ich musste grinsen
> ...


ärzte *würg*
ska-p sind böse anti-semiten
und das neue anti-flag album is nich soooooo toll


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

> regelmäßiges starkes bluten....hat dich mama zufällig mal im kindergarten als pocahontas verkleidet? xD


Well played.

Ich hab im Internet übrigens ein... seltsames Foto von dir gefunden Benji ._. Werds hier aber nicht posten, da es gegen Forenrichtlinien verstoßen würde.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Nicht regelmässig. Aber heutmorgen und jezz gerade!

Das nerft-.-


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Well played.
> 
> Ich hab im Internet übrigens ein... seltsames Foto von dir gefunden Benji ._. Werds hier aber nicht posten, da es gegen Forenrichtlinien verstoßen würde.


deliver via pm


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

ööööh. Nei, ich habe nicht nacktfotos von mir ins internet gestellt... muss ein andere Benji sein.


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

Ich werd das garnicht erst auf Buffed kommen lassen, aber wenn jemand meine icq-nr rausfindet (was unwahrscheinlich, wenn auch nicht unmöglich ist), könnte ich es ihm dort senden.

Naja, nackt bist du zumindest nicht.


----------



## Falathrim (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ärzte *würg*


Ich mag sie


> ska-p sind böse anti-semiten


Die Mucke macht trotzdem Laune. Und die Israel-Politik find ich auch nicht so geil...


> und das neue anti-flag album is nich soooooo toll


Kann sein, ich mag sie trotzdem.



Night schrieb:


> Ich hab im Internet übrigens ein... seltsames Foto von dir gefunden Benji ._. Werds hier aber nicht posten, da es gegen Forenrichtlinien verstoßen würde.


Deliver plx.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

ich find anti-flag auch geil aber ich glaub es würde nich soo viel von den alten sachen gespielt werden. aber bei spaz's house destruction party würd ich die rennbahn auseinander nehmen^^


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Nunja, ich kann allerhöchstens hässlich aussehn, aber mehr ned^^Und ich schäm mich für mein äusseres ned.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, ich kann allerhöchstens hässlich aussehn, aber mehr ned^^Und ich schäm mich für mein äusseres ned.


gogo sag einer er sollte es aber^^


----------



## Falathrim (11. Mai 2009)

Benji dein Aussehen kümmert uns nicht, dein Nasenbluten kümmert uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Schnauze Riesentrolli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

oh, und btw. NAsenbluten hat wieder aufgehört^^ Tja, die altbewährte technik "Papier in Nase stopf"-Attacke, hat mal wieder gewirkt^^Das Blut blieb stecken, erhärtete sich und so is die "Wunde" wieder zu^^


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, ich kann allerhöchstens hässlich aussehn, aber mehr ned^^Und ich schäm mich für mein äusseres ned.


Dann post halt dein Bild >.>


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> oh, und btw. NAsenbluten hat wieder aufgehört^^ Tja, die altbewährte technik "Papier in Nase stopf"-Attacke, hat mal wieder gewirkt^^Das *Blut blieb stecken, erhärtete sich* und so is die "Wunde" wieder zu^^


*sich wegen der ausdruckweise kugel*


----------



## Falathrim (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *sich wegen der ausdruckweise kugel*


Danke für den Hinweis *rofl* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

xD War ja wieder klar, dass du das missverstehen musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tjaaa, Benji is immer fürn Lacher gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> xD War ja wieder klar, dss du ds missverstehen musst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ololo

bis eben hab ich an nix versautes gedacht XD


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Ich hab früher mal eine Handvoll BIlder von mir gepostet. Das Profil hab ich mittlerweile gelöscht. Aber Google weiss alles O.O


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Und mit Lahcer hab ich keinen QUickie gemeint... o-m-g >.<


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab früher mal eine Handvoll BIlder von mir gepostet. Das Profil hab ich mittlerweile gelöscht. Aber Google weiss alles O.O


in der tat. it's almighty http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=n...ns+on+a+unicorn


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

>klick<
Das hast du aber doch garnicht gelöscht, Benji O:
Anyway, es ist eh keins dieser Bilder. Die wären ja Forumkonform.


----------



## Falathrim (11. Mai 2009)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA
GEIL GEIL GEIL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

> hey dich kenni vo irgendwoher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pwnt XD


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Wird mal Zeit, dass ich mir ne neue Indentität zulege... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (11. Mai 2009)

dazu ist nur eins zu sagen:
thx :>


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Diese Antwort war von ne Schülerin, mit der ich verfeindet bin. Wir sind sozusagen erzfeinde. Obwohl ich ihr (meines wissens nach) nie was schlechtes getan habe. Trotzdem saut sie mich überall an und beleidigt mich.
Auchn Kanditat um eins indie Fresse zu bekommen.


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

Ist sie Satanistin?


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen. ICh sprech ja sogut wie nie mit ihr und vermeide auch jedes Gespräch,. Das einzige was ich tuh, ist sie komplett ignorieren.


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

> Wird mal Zeit, dass ich mir ne neue Indentität zulege...


Könntest dir ja einen Acc mit dem Namen "Zonalar" machen.
Wie >hier<


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Sry, aber dein Link führt mich nur auf die Startseite^^Und zudem hab ich schon einen Zonalar dort. Vllt isses der Link, der du zeigen wolltest... aber eben, ich seh nur startseite.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

waah wirre rap/dnb mixes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sry, aber dein Link führt mich nur auf die Startseite^^Und zudem hab ich schon einen Zonalar dort. Vllt isses der Link, der du zeigen wolltest... aber eben, ich seh nur startseite.


don't lügen und scheinheilig tun!


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

> Sry, aber dein Link führt mich nur auf die Startseite^^Und zudem hab ich schon einen Zonalar dort. Vllt isses der Link, der du zeigen wolltest... aber eben, ich seh nur startseite.


Mhm, bei mir funktioniert er. 
Wayne


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Bin schweizer. Vllt liegts daran,d ass er sofort auf die Schweizer Website umschaltet?


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

Ich lande auch nur auf der Startseite... :/


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Bin schweizer. Vllt liegts daran,d ass er sofort auf die Schweizer Website umschaltet?


änder die main domain...


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> änder die main domain...


Wie geht das?


----------



## Zonalar (12. Mai 2009)

hab kein Bock... is mir zu kompliziert, das aufm Mac zu machen.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2009)

.de -> .ch

so dürfte die bei euch doch heißen oder nich?


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> .de -> .ch
> 
> so dürfte die bei euch doch heißen oder nich?


Wenn ich bei mir das .at (bin Össi) auf .de ändere und enter drücke dann geht der automatisch wieder auf .at :/


----------



## Zonalar (12. Mai 2009)

also, ich geh jezz. Viel spass noch beim Lachen. Gn8


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2009)

http://www.myvideo.at/mitglieder/zonalar
http://www.myvideo.ch/mitglieder/zonalar


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.at/mitglieder/zonalar
> http://www.myvideo.ch/mitglieder/zonalar


Habt Dank, miLady

(verdammt warum bin ich auf das nicht selber gekommen)


----------



## Zonalar (12. Mai 2009)

Hrrhrrhrr. Tolles bild ne?^^Hab nach nen  Avabild gegoogelt (eine Zeit, lange bevor ich GImp gefunden hab^^) und das is rausgekommn. Hab den mittlerweile aufgegebebn, da ich jezz meine Animes vonner anderen Seite anschaue.


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hrrhrrhrr. Tolles bild ne?^^Hab nach nen  Avabild gegoogelt (eine Zeit, lange bevor ich GImp gefunden hab^^) und das is rausgekommn. Hab den mittlerweile aufgegebebn, da ich jezz meine Animes vonner anderen Seite anschaue.


Ich unterstelle ihnen hiermit das mehrfache betrachten von Hentais.  Sie haben das Recht, ihre Aussage zu verweigern.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Diese Antwort war von ne Schülerin, mit der ich verfeindet bin. Wir sind sozusagen erzfeinde. Obwohl ich ihr (meines wissens nach) nie was schlechtes getan habe. Trotzdem saut sie mich überall an und beleidigt mich.
> Auchn Kanditat um eins indie Fresse zu bekommen.






Night schrieb:


> Ist sie Satanistin?




kannst dir garnich vorstellen wie herzhaft ich grad gelacht habe xD

also es lohnt sich echt immer wieder mal in den nachtschwärmer reinzuschauen xD


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2009)

hach ja banksy <33


----------



## Zonalar (12. Mai 2009)

Ich verweigere meine Aussage :O

Überlegt mal... heutzutage gibt es abertausende von teenys mit Internet-Anschluss...


und hiermit sag ich Tschau, zum letzten.


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich verweigere meine Aussage :O
> 
> Überlegt mal... heutzutage gibt es abertausende von teenys mit Internet-Anschluss...
> 
> ...


Das betrachte ich als Geständnis.  Ich verurteile Sie zu 7 Stunden Schlaf. Bei guter Führung (Wecker) kommen Sie vielleicht früher raus auf Bewährung.


----------



## Zonalar (12. Mai 2009)

NAgut. Dann geh ich halt... muss eh zu ner PISA-studie erscheinen^^Hab deswegen länger schule-.-

*ins Auto Steigt und mit >Blaulicht ins Gefängnis(Bett) fahr*


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Ok wir haben lang genug geschweigt, ich glaub Benji is weg :X


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Über was man alles stolpert beim durchlesen >.<



Spectrales schrieb:


> @Birk: Hast du heute durchgemacht?
> Oder hast du keine Schule, keinen Job o.Ä.


1. Ich bin nachtaktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Ich rede nie über meine Arbeit :>  Muss ja keiner wissen, was ich mache


----------



## Neramus (12. Mai 2009)

Eine kurze frage:

Seid ihr alle nicht müde, habt ihr morgen früh nicht für Schule/Arbeit aufzustehen oder einfach so mit Kaffee vollgepumpt, dass da nix mit Schlafen ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Neramus schrieb:


> Eine kurze frage:
> 
> Seid ihr alle nicht müde, habt ihr morgen früh nicht für Schule/Arbeit aufzustehen oder einfach so mit Kaffee vollgepumpt, dass da nix mit Schlafen ist?
> 
> ...


Es ist ja außer mir kaum noch einer hier.  Also die meisten hier müssen schon noch in der Früh aufstehen für ihre Arbeit etc..   die meisten verschwinden so um Mitternacht herum.
Und ich bin nicht müde, das kommt daher, dass ich immer Nachts auf bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Euch ist bewußt, dass der Nachtschwärmer keine "Wir fallen alle über einen User her" Veranstaltung ist. Ein bisschen Zurückhaltung kann man wohl erwarten, auch wenn der betroffene User noch nicht soweit gegangen ist, sich öffentlich im Thread über das Verhalten zu beschweren. *Nichts dergleichen ist passiert, aber manchmal frage ich mich wirklich was ihr so im Nachtschwärmer treibt und das sage ich als User, nicht als Mod.*


Also früher, bzw. vor einigen Wochen war das noch ein normaler Thread um sich abends mit ein paar anderen Usern sich zu unterhalten über allgemein themen außerhalb der anderen Threads. 
Was er seit einigen Wochen ist - ein Thread der verwahrlost wurde,wo andere User angefallen werden etc.



Lillyan schrieb:


> Und jetzt hört auf aufeinander rumzuhacken, sonst werd ich ungemütlich!


Lilly - du und ungemütlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Obwohl.. die Slaps tun weh grml 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Entchen! Entchen!  Who the fuck is Entchen?!

Abend und so


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

ô_O 

Was zum Teufel ist denn heute kaputt?  Warum sagt keiner was?


----------



## Lillyan (12. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> [...whatever...]


Ich liebe den Avatar


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

guten abend

der nachtschwärmer ist nicht zu einem thread geworden wo andere user runter gemacht werden. viel mehr ist er für einige zur persönlichen Bühne mit rampenlicht geworden. da ich rollenspiele mag schlüpf ich dann bloß in die rolle von dieter Bohlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: omg xD Darf ich deine Zitatversion von razyl in meine Sig nehmen und drüber schreiben das es von dir kommt Lillyan?^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich liebe den Avatar


Hmm der 1. User (bzw. in den Fall die 1. Userin) die ihn mag \o/
Danke =)


----------



## Gfiti (12. Mai 2009)

whats up? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> der nachtschwärmer ist nicht zu einem thread geworden wo andere user runter gemacht werden. viel mehr ist er für einige zur persönlichen Bühne mit rampenlicht geworden. da ich rollenspiele mag schlüpf ich dann bloß in die rolle von dieter Bohlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich dachte immer Night falls ist Dieter Bohlen o_o


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm der 1. User (bzw. in den Fall die 1. Userin) die ihn mag \o/
> Danke =)


todes verpixelt -> unsexy


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> whats up?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alles was nicht down ist


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer Night falls ist Dieter Bohlen o_o


Nein Night falls[edit: hier stand ausversehen razyl]l ist der deutsche Perez Hilton der über dsds in seinem Blog reflecktiert xD


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend Grüssgott Hallo Servus


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Nein Night falls[edit: hier stand ausversehen razyl]l ist der deutsche Perez Hilton der über dsds in seinem Blog reflecktiert xD


Ich dacht mir schon: WTF was hat Razyl damit zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Spectrales schrieb:


> Guten Abend Grüssgott Hallo Servus


Bist du shizophren geworden oder warum grüßt du 4 mal?


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Bist du shizophren geworden oder warum grüßt du 4 mal?


was hat denn schizophren damit zu tun?


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Bist du shizophren geworden oder warum grüßt du 4 mal?




Eigentlich müsste ich ja sagen -> Siehe Profil.
Aber in dem Fall wollt ich einfach auffallen ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Mai 2009)

Signaturtest


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> was hat denn schizophren damit zu tun?


Na wenn er shizo ist. grüßen seine mehreren Persönlichkeiten extra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spectrales schrieb:


> Aber in dem Fall wollt ich einfach auffallen ^^


Das ist dir gelungen.


----------



## Asoriel (12. Mai 2009)

die Jahreszahl passt von der Schrift nicht zum Rest. Sonst ganz nett


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Signaturtest



Ich liebe deine neue alte Signatur!!! <3

Schildiiiii



> die Jahreszahl passt von der Schrift nicht zum Rest der Schrift.



Ach, das passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (12. Mai 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Signaturtest


Bestanden :-)


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Signaturtest


Durchgefallen.  Ich les da Schadi statt Schildi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Na wenn er shizo ist. grüßen seine mehreren Persönlichkeiten extra
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


komisch ichd achte immer schizophren bedeutet das man eine wahrnehmungsstörung hat, z.b. klaustzrophobie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du meinst sicherlich Dissoziative Identitätsstörung


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Mai 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> die Jahreszahl passt von der Schrift nicht zum Rest. Sonst ganz nett



Gehört aber zum Font. Gibt keine andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Durchgefallen.  Ich les da Schadi statt Schildi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lesefehler auf OSI-Layer 9


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Durchgefallen.  Ich les da Schadi statt Schildi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wtb [Brille] ?


----------



## Lillyan (12. Mai 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Signaturtest


Me likez. Paßt zum Modgrün ohne zu aufdringlich grün zu sein.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Signaturtest


da is eine. you pass


----------



## Asoriel (12. Mai 2009)

na denn


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Charcharoth, post doch mal deine alte Sig hier.. Hab die total vergessen :s


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wtb [Brille] ?


Hab ich schon, danke fürs Angebot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Hab ich schon, danke fürs Angebot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Waaas ein Goth mit Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

Birk ist Goth? oO


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Waaas ein *Metaller* mit Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab ich jetzt deine Illusionen zerstört?

PS: fix'd


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

ganz einfach: ein Metaller mit brille ist ein Schweißer xD


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt deine Illusionen zerstört?
> 
> PS: fix'd



Ach, zum Goth fehlt doch nur mehr der Mantel


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Charcharoth, post doch mal deine alte Sig hier.. Hab die total vergessen :s






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ganz einfach: ein Metaller mit brille ist ein Schweißer xD


=D



Spectrales schrieb:


> Ach, zum Goth fehlt doch nur mehr der Mantel


Optisch ja.  Interface äh ich meine natürlich Charakter > Aussehen


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Hmm.. Ich find die alte Sig besser

Mach doch beim nächsten Raid ein Bild in der selben Position <3

@Birke: Was für einen Charakter hat ein Goth oO


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2009)

guckt house!


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> guckt house!



Hochzeitscrasher > House


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hmm.. Ich find die alte Sig besser
> 
> Mach doch beim nächsten Raid ein Bild in der selben Position <3
> 
> @Birke: Was für einen Charakter hat ein Goth oO



Geht nicht, weil mir die Brühe um Yogg herum bis zum Knie geht.. wenn ich hinhock sieht man kaum was.


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

PS:  Carcha, darf ich dir die Idee (pwning noobs since... )  klauen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PPS:  Wie findet ihr meinen neuen Ava?


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Geht nicht, weil mir die Brühe um Yogg herum bis zum Knie geht.. wenn ich hinhock sieht man kaum was.


UNd du ertrinkst in der Brühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Geht nicht, weil mir die Brühe um Yogg herum bis zum Knie geht.. wenn ich hinhock sieht man kaum was.



Habt ihr keinen DK im Raid? Eisige Pfade und so

@Birke: Sieht besser aus als der Letzte, aber kriegst es nicht auf die Reihe einen nicht-aggressiven Ava zu nehmen?

Omfg l2notletbuffedbreakdown


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> guckt house!


dickes danke fürs erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hätts fast vergessen ^^


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> @Birke: Was für einen Charakter hat ein Goth oO


Einen Hexer <3



Spectrales schrieb:


> @Birke: Sieht besser aus als der Letzte, aber kriegst es nicht auf die Reihe einen nicht-aggressiven Ava zu nehmen?


o_O Gol D Roger ist nicht aggresiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Er wird da nur grad hingerichtet und lächelt seinem Tod wie ein Wahnsinniger entgegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Hmm.. Sieht eher so aus, als wollte er jemanden hinrichten..


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Habt ihr keinen DK im Raid? Eisige Pfade und so



Hämorrhoiden.


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> PS:  Carcha, darf ich dir die Idee (pwning noobs since... )  klauen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne, du bist zu Jung dafür :>


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hämorrhoiden.



Muss ich das verstehen?
(Ich weiß, was Hämorrhoiden sind, aber nicht was du meinst..)


----------



## Gfiti (12. Mai 2009)

@Carcharoth
Du schlechtes Vorbild!^^


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Muss ich das verstehen?


er meint das, wenn er sich auf gefrorenen untergrund setzt, sein char hämorrhoiden bekommt^^


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> er meint das, wenn er sich auf gefrorenen untergrund setzt, sein char hämorrhoiden bekommt^^



Ahh.. Das ist zu hoch für mich..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt aber auch Wasserwandeln und Tränke - und außerdem ist die Brühe wahrscheinlich warm.. oO


----------



## Gfiti (12. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> er meint das, wenn er sich auf gefrorenen untergrund setzt, sein char hämorrhoiden bekommt^^


Dann müste man Fragen: "Habt ihr keine DK's und Heiler?"  ^^


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hmm.. Sieht eher so aus, als wollte er jemanden hinrichten..


Optische Täuschung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ne, du bist zu Jung dafür :>


Ich will ja nicht since 1984 schreiben, sondern 1991 >.<


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> er meint das, wenn er sich auf gefrorenen untergrund setzt, sein char hämorrhoiden bekommt^^



Sie haben gewonnen: Soviel Waschmaschinen wie Sie tragen können.


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht since 1984 schreiben, sondern 1991 >.<



Ach Gottchen bist du jung.. *g*

Das wirkt nich bei so nem Alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Sie haben gewonnen: Soviel Waschmaschinen wie Sie tragen können.


ich komm drauf zurück wenn die bionik weiter und erschwinglich ist^^

edit: ein doppelpost vom mod, ein fall für den failthread xD


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Bin mal Essen
Fragt besser nicht...


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Bin mal Essen
> Fragt besser nicht...



Essen... was ne Zeitverschwendung oO


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Essen... was ne Zeitverschwendung oO


so siehts aus,  _empty stomach since 3 days_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> -text-


@Titel:  Das eine hängt mit dem anderem zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Mai 2009)

http://playlist.yahoo.com/makeplaylist.dll...;segment=149773

NASA TV ^^ Man checkt grad das shuttle


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> http://playlist.yahoo.com/makeplaylist.dll...;segment=149773
> 
> NASA TV ^^ Man checkt grad das shuttle


*schnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarch*


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

16 Minuten kein neuer Post?  Whats wrong?


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> 16 Minuten kein neuer Post?  Whats wrong?


rieeeeesen mega bandwurm bei house^^


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

so re..

Ich hasse Spargel (vorallem wenn er holzig ist wie Sau..)


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> so re..
> 
> Ich hasse Spargel (vorallem wenn er holzig ist wie Sau..)


Spargel?  Mein Beileid


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Spargel?  Mein Beileid



Danke.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. Mai 2009)

Mirs is langweilig,nichts zu tun...
Btw...versteh wenigstens hier jemand meine Sig?


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Danke..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast meinen Kommentar zu* d*einem Titel schon gelesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Mirs is langweilig,nichts zu tun...


Und was ist mit meinem Ava den du mir machen wolltest? O.O


----------



## chopi (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Und was ist mit meinem Ava den du mir machen wolltest? O.O


Dat scheissding geht immernoch nicht...
Btw...versteh wenigstens hier jemand meine Sig?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Btw...versteh wenigstens hier jemand meine Sig?


nein. (hats vll was mit saw zu tun?) 
sind die rechtschreibfehler extra?


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Mirs is langweilig,nichts zu tun...
> Btw...versteh wenigstens hier jemand meine Sig?


nein



chopi schrieb:


> Dat scheissding geht immernoch nicht...


was fürn ding?


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Danke..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


spargel ist doch voll lecker, nur aufn klo wirds unangenehm^^


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> spargel ist doch voll lecker, nur aufn klo wirds unangenehm^^



Omfg.. Erinner mich bloss nicht dran..

@Birk: Habs gelesen aber nicht verstanden.
Juhuu, Switch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find Rach, den Restaurant Tester so geil xD


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Dat scheissding geht immernoch nicht...
> Btw...versteh wenigstens hier jemand meine Sig?


Hmmm... schick mir bitte nen Tutorial per PM, dann versuch ichs selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw nein



sTereoType schrieb:


> spargel ist doch voll lecker


Du bist sicher ein Vater oder eine Mutter.  Die lügen auch immer so schamlos rum wenns um Gemüse oder ähnlichen Quatsch geht


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> @Birk: Habs gelesen aber nicht verstanden.


Was gibts daran nicht zu verstehen? ô_O


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> @Titel:  Das eine hängt mit dem anderem zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was gibts daran zu verstehen?!


----------



## chopi (12. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein. (hats vll was mit saw zu tun?)
> sind die rechtschreibfehler extra?


1.Nein
2.Hm...zuviel polnische Schreibweise drin >.>
Ist aber der einzige Rechtschreibfehler,oder? (Rechtschreibfehler schreibt man übrigens groß,kleiner Schlaumeier...)


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> 1.Nein
> 2.Hm...zuviel polnische Schreibweise drin >.>



Hats was mit Ubuntu zu tun?


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du bist sicher ein Vater oder eine Mutter.  Die lügen auch immer so schamlos rum wenns um Gemüse oder ähnlichen Quatsch geht


Ich bin "erst" 19 oO aber ich denke das dürfte wohl nicht gegen eine Vaterschaft sprechen^^
dennoch hat sich bis jetzt noch keine gemeldet die ansprüche stellt^^


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Was gibts daran zu verstehen?!





> Lolcat is not amused. Und mit Fewa Wolle gewaschen.


Klingelts nicht?



sTereoType schrieb:


> Ich bin "erst" 19 oO aber ich denke das dürfte wohl nicht gegen eine Vaterschaft sprechen^^
> dennoch hat sich bis jetzt noch keine gemeldet die ansprüche stellt^^


Na dann sag ichs so:  Du wirst sicher mal Vater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die Einstellung hast du schon


----------



## chopi (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hats was mit Ubuntu zu tun?


Nope.Na komm,aller guten Dinge sind 3


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

@Birk: Omg erklärs mir halt.. Es ist schon spät

@Chopi: Krieg ich nen Tipp?


----------



## chopi (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> @Chopi: Krieg ich nen Tipp?


Mein Titel könnte ein Tipp sein.


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Mein Titel könnte ein Tipp sein.



4 Gewinnt! xD


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> @Birk: Omg erklärs mir halt.. Es ist schon *spät*


Es ist doch erst halb 11 o_O
Aber gut.  lolcat wurde mit Fewa Wolle gewaschen und ist darüber not amused.  Welche Katze wäre das schon wenn sie gewaschen wird? :X


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Es ist doch erst halb 11 o_O
> Aber gut.  lolcat wurde mit Fewa Wolle gewaschen und ist darüber not amused.  Welche Katze wäre das schon wenn sie gewaschen wird? :X



Meine lässt sich baden

Es ist spät, für unter der Woche und am nächsten Tag um 7 aufstehen


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Meine lässt sich baden


Du steckst deine Katze in die Waschmaschine? o_O


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du steckst deine Katze in die Waschmaschine? o_O



BADEN


----------



## chopi (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> 4 Gewinnt! xD


Nein,ich löse auf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gratuliere,du spielst jetzt das Spiel.


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Nein,ich löse auf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fail @Bild posten


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> BADEN


Seit wann ist Fewa Wolle ein Badezusatz?  :X  Ich dachte immer das ist für die Waschmaschine :>


----------



## chopi (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Fail @Bild posten


Ich sehs,was kommt bei dir?


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Fewa Wolle ein Badezusatz?  :X  Ich dachte immer das ist für die Waschmaschine :>



Man kann auch mit der Hand waschen


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich sehs,was kommt bei dir?



Nichts!


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Man kann auch mit der Hand waschen


Das ist doch altmodisch. Hast du etwa kein Waschmaschine, du Hippie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das ist doch altmodisch. Hast du etwa kein Waschmaschine, du Hippie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dooooch

Manche Sachen muss man mit der hand wasche.. ~.~


----------



## chopi (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Nichts!



Nochmal,nur für dich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img2.abload.de/img/thegame_2ws3a.jpg


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

I LOST

Kann das Bild auf einmal sehen oben...


----------



## chopi (12. Mai 2009)

Könnt daran liegen,das Fukung grad eben für ein paar Sekunden unerreichbar war.


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Könnt daran liegen,das Fukung grad eben für ein paar Sekunden unerreichbar war.



Jo.. Jetzt grad auch wieder

Leute, bin mal im Bett


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Manche Sachen muss man mit der hand wasche.. ~.~


Sag ich doch - altmodisch xD

[entfernt, sinnlose Provokation]


----------



## chopi (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Jo.. Jetzt grad auch wieder
> 
> Leute, bin mal im Bett



Gn8 und immer schön ans Spiel denken.


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Leute, bin mal im Bett



gn8 [entfernt] Spec


----------



## Manoroth (12. Mai 2009)

moin


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> moin



Manoooooooooo

Ich wollt schon fragen, wo steckt mano eig   =D


----------



## Manoroth (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Manoooooooooo
> 
> Ich wollt schon fragen, wo steckt mano eig   =D



weg war ich^^ aber jetzt iwie glaub ich wider hier oder so ändlich^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2009)

löl


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> weg war ich^^ aber jetzt iwie glaub ich wider hier oder so ändlich^^



na dann wb und so


PS:  Chopi du hast Post ^.^


----------



## chopi (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> PS:  Chopi du hast Post ^.^



Ich hab doch schon längst geantwortet...


----------



## Zonalar (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen.


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab doch schon längst geantwortet...



Sorry das blöde PopUp-Fenster will bei mir irgendwie nicht mehr aufgehen wenn ich ne Nachricht kriege :/


----------



## chopi (12. Mai 2009)

Na dann,ich sagte dir,du solltest doch in unseren Quakenetchannel kommen,da ich Pms nicht mag ( #Designerlounge )


----------



## Anduris (12. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.


hi Benji und hi an alle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (12. Mai 2009)

ui, ziemlich wenige hier. :/


----------



## Manoroth (12. Mai 2009)

unglaublich aber wahr: wenn man 4 buchstaben am wort mama ändert bekommt man bier!


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> unglaublich aber wahr: wenn man 4 buchstaben am wort mama ändert bekommt man bier!


und trotzdem würd ich nach dem 2ten lebensjahr aufhören an mama zu nuckeln xD


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> unglaublich aber wahr: wenn man 4 buchstaben am wort mama ändert bekommt man bier!



WOW ES MACHT ALLES SEIN!! DAS ERKLÄRT WIRKLICH ALLES ZOMFG


----------



## Manoroth (12. Mai 2009)

das is der sinn des lebens!


----------



## Zonalar (12. Mai 2009)

Der Sinn des Lebens ist... 23, nicht 42


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Der Sinn des Lebens ist... 23, nicht 42



Beides falsch.  Die Antwort ist 1924


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Beides falsch.  Die Antwort ist 1924


alles drei falsch. wo keine frage, da keine richtige antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Der Sinn des Lebens ist... 23, nicht 42



BLASPHEMIE!


----------



## Zonalar (12. Mai 2009)

Na selor? Wieder am Spammen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Was ist das erste, das mir zum Thema Schwanz einfällt?  Na, will wer raten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Was ist das erste, das mir zum Thema Schwanz einfällt?  Na, will wer raten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


an Frau Choksondik?


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> an Frau Choksondick?


Neeee...


Sagt die Spinne *zum Skorpion*:  He! He du! Deine Mutter hat einen Schwanz!!!


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

da find ich den wortwitz mit Frau Choksondik aus southpark besser^^


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> da find ich den wortwitz mit Frau Choksondik aus southpark besser^^



Jo, mein "Witz" war ja nur von Game One geklaut, und das kann ja nicht mit Southpark mithalten


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Heute seid ihr echt lahm, Leute..


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

ich hab ja erwartet(und mich drauf gefreut) das einer mich darum bittet den wortwitz von frau choksondik aufzuklären ^^


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich hab ja erwartet(und mich drauf gefreut) das einer mich darum bittet den wortwitz von frau choksondik aufzuklären ^^



Ich tu mal so als ob ich den Wortwitz nicht verstehen würde  Erklärs mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (13. Mai 2009)

*hust* Ich weiss es ist schon spät aber das muss auch zu dieser späten Stunde nicht sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr könnt euch darüber ja gerne per PM unterhalten, hier hat es nichts zu suchen. Gute Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> *hust* Ich weiss es ist schon spät aber das muss auch zu dieser späten Stunde nicht sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wusste es doch.... kaum sag ich es, schon passierts ô.O

/vote für ein buffed 16+ Unterforum wo wir auch solche Inhalte haben dürfen!!


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

schade um die erklärung, aber ist wohl besser so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> schade um die erklärung, aber ist wohl *besser* so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Find ich nicht.. ich find diese Zensur besch... eiden.   Die Kiddys sollen sich.... ein Eis kaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für jeden Inhalt, den ihr euch DENKT, bin ich nicht verantwortlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (13. Mai 2009)

> schade um die erklärung, aber ist wohl besser so


Also wer DAS nicht versteht hat es auch nicht verdient es zu verstehen ._.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

jaja birk, die kiddies^^ was war denn der grund das du ein 16+ unterforum wolltest und nicht ein 18+?^^ reicht dafür dann schon wieder das alter noch nicht? xD



Night schrieb:


> Also wer DAS nicht versteht hat es auch nicht verdient es zu verstehen ._.


naja, das man es versteht wenn man kein native speaker ist spricht eigentlich schon für einen versauten verstand^^


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> jaja birk, die kiddies^^ was war denn der grund das du ein 16+ unterforum wolltest und nicht ein 18+?^^ reicht dafür dann schon wieder das alter noch nicht? xD


*hust* Ich kann ja schlecht jetzt schon 18+ schreien wenn ich selbst erst im September 18 werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder wir sagen einfach:  "Nicht jugendfreies Unterforum.  Betreten ab 18 oder sobald es euch sch....egal ist wenn solche Themen aufkommen"  xD


----------



## Night falls (13. Mai 2009)

> *hust* Ich kann ja schlecht jetzt schon 18+ schreien wenn ich selbst erst im September 18 werde tongue.gif
> Oder wir sagen einfach: "Nicht jugendfreies Unterforum. Betreten ab 18 oder sobald es euch sch....egal ist wenn solche Themen aufkommen" xD


Ich fürchte das wird es nie geben.
1. Wegen dem Rechtlichen und 2. Weil kranke Geister wie meinereins die Gelegenheit nutzen würden und alles mit Geschmacklosigkeiten jeglicher Art zupflastern würden, die eigentlich niemand gerne sehen möchte. :/


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich fürchte das wird es nie geben.
> 1. Wegen dem Rechtlichen und 2. Weil kranke Geister wie meinereins die Gelegenheit nutzen würden und alles mit Geschmacklosigkeiten jeglicher Art zupflastern würden, die eigentlich niemand gerne sehen möchte. :/


Dann verziehen wir uns halt in mein Forum und starten dort eine Revolution!!!


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2009)

öööh, die Umsetzung eines solchen Forums ist Zeitaufwendig, und wie wir alle wissen, und spielt jezz ned so scheinheilig, kann man überall hin ins Internet. Egal ob P****seite oder Buffed.de .  Da nützt eine ab 18+Unterforum nix.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich fürchte das wird es nie geben.
> 1. Wegen dem Rechtlichen und 2. Weil kranke Geister wie meinereins die Gelegenheit nutzen würden und alles mit Geschmacklosigkeiten jeglicher Art zupflastern würden, die eigentlich niemand gerne sehen möchte. :/


bist du da denn nicht schon in einem anderen forum in dieser richtung aktiv? stichbuchstabe b 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> öööh, die Umsetzung eines solchen Forums ist Zeitaufwendig, und wie wir alle wissen, und spielt jezz ned so scheinheilig, kann man überall hin ins Internet. Egal ob P****seite oder Buffed.de .  Da nützt eine ab 18+Unterforum nix.


Umsetzung aufwendig?  Ich weiß ja nicht wies bei der Forensoftware ist die buffed verwendet, aber bei meinem Unterforum ist ein neues Forum mit ein paar Klicks im ACP da o_O


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2009)

Aufwendig proportional zum tatsächlichem Nutzen. Da kannste ja gleich Stoppschilder aufhängen lassen xD


----------



## Night falls (13. Mai 2009)

> bist du da denn nicht schon in einem anderen forum in dieser richtung aktiv? stichbuchstabe b


Nein, da bin ich nur zu meiner eigenen Belustigung, schreibe aber nicht so viel.
Es gibt dort mehr "normal" lustiges als man denkt und nicht nur Geschmackloses. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Aufwendig proportional zum tatsächlichem Nutzen. Da kannste ja gleich Stoppschilder aufhängen lassen xD


Naja ok.. so ein PopUp mit der Warnung, dass man 18 oder aufgeklärt sein muss ist vielleicht aufwendig, keine Ahnung. Das hab ich noch nie gemacht.  Bei mir gibts nämlich keine Zensur, da brauch ich auch keine Warnschilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich geh dann. Die uhr sagt, ich muss schlafen >.>


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Nein, da bin ich nur zu meiner eigenen Belustigung, schreibe aber nicht so viel.
> Es gibt dort mehr "normal" lustiges als man denkt und nicht nur Geschmackloses.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich wollt damit nicht sagen das es dort nur schweinkram und bombenbastler gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab dort auch schon das ein oder andere extrem lustige gesehen^^


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Lass dir von deiner Uhr nichts vorschreiben. Du hast die Hosen an, nicht sie.


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Lass dir von deiner Uhr nichts vorschreiben. Du hast die Hosen an, nicht sie.



Auser es ist eine Domina uhr


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Auser es ist eine Domina uhr


Auch Domina-Uhren haben keine Hosen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Uhren haben keine Füße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (13. Mai 2009)

Wobei die meisten Dominas Netzstrümpfe/Strapse/ähnliches und keine Hosen tragen... :/


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

hmm habt ihr auch wieder recht..^^


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wobei die meisten Dominas Netzstrümpfe/Strapse/ähnliches und keine Hosen tragen... :/


Genau. Das auch.  Du siehst, selbst wenn die Uhr eine Domina wäre und Beine hätte, dürfte sie nicht rumkommandieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sich von Uhren herumkommandieren lässt, ist ein Weichei :>  Ach, das trifft ohenhin auf Benji zu


----------



## Night falls (13. Mai 2009)

Was man auch in Betracht ziehen muss, ist die Tatsache, dass viele Leute gerne (vor allem Abends) nurnoch in Boxershorts vor dem PC sitzen... Das hieße dann, er hätte auch keine Hose an. (Wobei ich bei ihm eher zum konservativen Eierkneifer tendiere, was die Kleidungswahl angeht)


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Was man auch in Betracht ziehen muss, ist die Tatsache, dass viele Leute gerne (vor allem Abends) nurnoch in Boxershorts vor dem PC sitzen... Das hieße dann, er hätte auch keine Hose an. (Wobei ich bei ihm eher zum konservativen Eierkneifer tendiere, was die Kleidungswahl angeht)


Stimmt auch wieder... das heißt keiner hat die Hosen an.  Dann muss er wohl auf die Stimme in seinem Kopf (von ihm Gott genannt) hören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

ihr habt nen merkwürdiges thema...xD


----------



## Night falls (13. Mai 2009)

WIR (inklusive dir) haben ein merkwürdiges Thema, du hast die Domina beigesteuert, mhm?


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Was man auch in Betracht ziehen muss, ist die Tatsache, dass viele Leute gerne (vor allem Abends) nurnoch in Boxershorts vor dem PC sitzen... Das hieße dann, er hätte auch keine Hose an. (Wobei ich bei ihm eher zum konservativen Eierkneifer tendiere, was die Kleidungswahl angeht)


geht mir ähnlich, freischwinger haben mich früher oft in peinliche situationen gebracht^^


----------



## Night falls (13. Mai 2009)

> geht mir ähnlich, freischwinger haben mich früher oft in peinliche situationen gebracht^^


Ach du heiliger Bimbam (pun intended), du trägst Eierkneifer?
Mir gehn die gehörig auf den Sack (pun intended).


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

vorzugsweise, aber sobald die chance besteht das gewollt nochjemand anders meine unterwäsche zu sehen bekomtm, nehm ich meine seidenboxer


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> ihr habt nen merkwürdiges thema...xD


Du bist schuld, siehe auch hier ->


Night schrieb:


> WIR (inklusive dir) haben ein merkwürdiges Thema, du hast die Domina beigesteuert, mhm?




Ich trage zuhause Seidenboxershorts und TShirt.  Auch in der Öffentlichkeit trage ich Seidenboxershorts, dort halt unter einer Hose geparkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du bist schuld, siehe auch hier ->
> 
> 
> 
> Ich trage zuhause Boxershorts und TShirt



Ja jetzt wieder alles auf mich schieben-.-ich bin immer schuld das alle threads geklost werden ich bin immer die perverse blabla bla....

 gibts von euch irgend einen menschen der villeicht nen schlafanzug trägt??? Oo xD


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> 1 Ja jetzt wieder alles auf mich schieben-.-ich bin immer schuld das alle threads geklost werden ich bin immer die perverse blabla bla....
> 
> 2 gibts von euch irgend einen menschen der villeicht nen schlafanzug trägt??? Oo xD


1 Nein du bist nicht schuld, dass alle Threads geschlossen werden. Habe ich auch nirgendwo behauptet. 

2 Nicht, dass ich wüsste...


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

geschlafen wird nackt, die boxer/eierkneifer trag ich zu dieser uhrzeit nur noch weil ich gästen später nicht zumuten möchte auf nem stuhl zu sitzen , wo gewisse dinge platz fanden.


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> 1 Nein du bist nicht schuld, dass alle Threads geschlossen werden. Habe ich auch nirgendwo behauptet.
> 
> 2 Nicht, dass ich wüsste...



Das erste, ist was wo mehr oder weniger insider ist, wer in der zeit dabei war weiß was ich mein...^^


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Das erste, ist was wo mehr oder weniger insider ist, wer in der zeit dabei war weiß was ich mein...^^


mein gallery-bild trägt noch spuren aus dieser zeit^^


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> mein gallery-bild trägt noch spuren aus dieser zeit^^



omg...nein was hab ich da nur für  kommentare abgelassen >.<


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Ab wieviel Uhr geht eine Erektion eigentlich als Morgenlatte durch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Ab wieviel Uhr geht eine Erektion eigentlich als Morgenlatte durch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oo....


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> omg...nein was hab ich da nur für  kommentare abgelassen >.<


Ich merke keinen Unterschied zu heute :>  *auf dein aktuelles mybuffed-Foto zeig*


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Ab wieviel Uhr geht eine Erektion eigentlich als Morgenlatte durch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eine *Erektion*  geht *nie* als Morgenlatte durch! o_O


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich merke keinen Unterschied zu heute :>  *auf dein aktuelles mybuffed-Foto zeig*



lalla ich hör dich nicht! !!


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Ab wieviel Uhr geht eine Erektion eigentlich als Morgenlatte durch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur nach dem aufwachen, sie soll das runterrollen vom bett im schlaf verhindern^^

@Birk, die fotos haben sich auch nicht wirklich geändert, damals war es sogar tikume nen post werd^^


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Eine *Erektion*  geht *nie* als Morgenlatte durch! o_O


Die fettgedruckte Betonung verstehe ich nicht.



sTereoType schrieb:


> nur nach dem aufwachen, sie soll das runterrollen vom bett im schlaf verhindern^^


Das erscheint mir logisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (13. Mai 2009)

> Ich merke keinen Unterschied zu heute :> *auf dein aktuelles mybuffed-Foto zeig*


Kommentare anyone? ôo


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Die fettgedruckte Betonung verstehe ich nicht.


Die Sache mit der Morgenlatte ist doch sowieso nur eine Ausrede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ob Morgens, abends oder sonst wann ist egal. Selber schuld wenn deine Gedanken so versaut sind, dass du sogar vom "schleudern" träumst!



Night schrieb:


> Kommentare anyone? ôo


Ich kann leider schlecht meinen eigenen Post kommentieren :>  Außerdem würde das sowieso gelöscht werden =D


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Kommentare anyone? ôo


da gibts sonen schönen spruch " same shit, different day" xD


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Und was ist mit "Same day, different shit"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Und was ist mit "Same day, different shit"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Passt hier nicht.  Es ist ein anderer Tag aber der selbe Mist.  (ich muss bei meiner Wortwahl echt aufpassen, dass ich nichts jugendfreies fallen lassen =D  Mir fällt einfach mehr 18+ Zeug ein als jugendgerechtes Zeug xD)


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

Wuhu bärenform xD


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

Wuhu und auch noch Deff haltung xD


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wuhu bärenform xD


_*?*_



Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wuhu und auch noch Deff haltung xD


_*?*__*?*_




_*?*__*?*__*?*_


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Passt hier nicht.  Es ist ein anderer Tag aber der selbe Mist.  (ich muss bei meiner Wortwahl echt aufpassen, dass ich nichts jugendfreies fallen lassen =D  Mir fällt einfach mehr 18+ Zeug ein als jugendgerechtes Zeug xD)


Nick auf die Fetiquette.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Nick auf die Fetiquette.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geht nicht. Hab mir schon zuviele Bans eingehandelt. Ich hab keine Lust komplett zu fliegen :/


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> _*?*_
> 
> 
> _*?*__*?*_
> ...



WoW und so xD


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> WoW und so xD


der wie vielte neuanfang ist das eigentlich?


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> WoW und so xD


Ja, das ist mir klar.  Aber was hat das hier so ganz ohne Zusammenhang zu suchen?


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Geht nicht. Hab mir schon zuviele Bans eingehandelt. Ich hab keine Lust komplett zu fliegen :/


Hmm, ich glaub ich hab auch schon 2-3 Stück gehabt.
Aber flamen kann man trotzdem, man muss es nur geschickt machen. :>


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Hmm, ich glaub ich hab auch schon 2-3 Stück gehabt.
> Aber flamen kann man trotzdem, man muss es nur geschickt machen. :>


LoL Epic Schnappszahlpost 1111

Naja.. ich bin zu ungeschickt dafür.  Ich mach es true oder gar nicht !


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

verwarnungen hatte ich schon einige, aber die scheinen sich i-wie nie zu nem bann gestaut zu haben. einen bann hät ich aber mindestens verdient^^


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ja, das ist mir klar.  Aber was hat das hier so ganz ohne Zusammenhang zu suchen?



Wenn du mich lang genug kennst wirst du merken das das bei mir öfters der fall ist ^^



sTereoType schrieb:


> der wie vielte neuanfang ist das eigentlich?



Em keine ahnung, eigendlikch hat ich ja jetzt nen fetten account mir 74 dk 70 schamane aber der von dir liebenswerte genante jack oder wie du ihn nenst hat als er stress mit mir hatte meinen account gehackt und geklaut weil weil ich so dumm war und ihn meine geheimfrage und so zeug gesagt hab und er dadurch halt alles wusste um alles zu ändern hab zwar zurück geändert aber er dann wieder auch udn am ende war alles weg


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> LoL Epic Schnappszahlpost 1111
> 
> Naja.. ich bin zu ungeschickt dafür.  Ich mach es true oder gar nicht !


Word up. Untrue wollen wir nicht werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sTereoType schrieb:


> verwarnungen hatte ich schon einige, aber die scheinen sich i-wie nie zu nem bann gestaut zu haben. einen bann hät ich aber mindestens verdient^^


Hmm, bei mir waren es Kleinigkeiten. Als letztes wurde ich für "geh dich ritzen" gesperrt.
Bei gewissen Dingen ist die Redaktion penibel, bei anderen großzügig.

Hat noch wer etwas deeW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Wenn du mich lang genug kennst wirst du merken das das bei mir öfters der fall ist ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Em keine ahnung, eigendlikch hat ich ja jetzt nen fetten account mir 74 dk 70 schamane aber der von dir liebenswerte genante jack oder wie du ihn nenst hat als er stress mit mir hatte meinen account gehackt und geklaut weil weil ich so dumm war und ihn meine geheimfrage und so zeug gesagt hab und er dadurch halt alles wusste um alles zu ändern hab zwar zurück geändert aber er dann wieder auch udn am ende war alles weg


warum gibst du ihm denn deine geheimfrage?oO naja, ich hab halt schon immer gesagt er ist nen milchbubie

@ david , geh dich ritzen?
keksii war bei mir zunächst gilette stammkunde und dafür hab ich nicht mal nee verwarnung bekommen xD


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Em keine ahnung, eigendlikch hat ich ja jetzt nen fetten account mir 74 dk 70 schamane aber der von dir liebenswerte genante jack oder wie du ihn nenst hat als er stress mit mir hatte meinen account gehackt und geklaut weil *weil ich so dumm war und ihn meine geheimfrage und so zeug gesagt hab* und er dadurch halt alles wusste um alles zu ändern hab zwar zurück geändert aber er dann wieder auch udn am ende war alles weg


Wie dumm kann ein einzelner Mensch eigentlich sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warte, das passt hier PERFEKT (achte auf den Text unter dem Bild...):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Giev Fischsticks...


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> warum gibst du ihm denn deine geheimfrage?oO naja, ich hab halt schon immer gesagt er ist nen milchbubie



Weil ich ihn vertraut hab, warum genau weiß ich nicht irgendwie hat er mal gemeint er will sein account zruück und ich hab ihn den dann gegeben weil da noch nichtsa user sein getranster charmane drauf war, und dann hat er aber gemeint er wollte mich nur testen ob ich es wirklicih gemacht hätte und ich denk jetzt hat er es einfach gemacht damit er wenn er kein kontakt mehr mit mir hat sein zeug und dazu noch mein zeug schön klauen kann


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Weil ich ihn vertraut hab, warum genau weiß ich nicht irgendwie hat er mal gemeint er will sein account zruück und ich hab ihn den dann gegeben weil da noch nichtsa user sein getranster charmane drauf war, und dann hat er aber gemeint er wollte mich nur testen ob ich es wirklicih gemacht hätte und ich denk jetzt hat er es einfach gemacht damit er wenn er kein kontakt mehr mit mir hat sein zeug und dazu noch mein zeug schön klauen kann


Toll. Gibst du deinen Freunden auch deine PIN?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> keksii war bei mir zunächst gilette stammkunde und dafür hab ich nicht mal nee verwarnung bekommen xD



-.- obwohl du es verdient hättest xD lag aber warscheinlich daran das ich dich net gemeldet hab ^^


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Giev Fischsticks...


lol er hat sich als gay fish geoutet


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Giev Fischsticks...


geh Kanye West[editiert] fragen....^^



Karina*.* schrieb:


> -.- obwohl du es verdient hättest xD lag aber warscheinlich daran das ich dich net gemeldet hab ^^


oder weil Tikume damals noch Mod war und in die selbe kerbe geschlagen hat^^


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Toll. Gibst du deinen Freunden auch deine PIN?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bohr mowl^^ das war net nur freundschaft, ich sags aber mal andersrum so.... ich bin in dem ganzen auch nicht ganz leer ausgegangen...


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @ david , geh dich ritzen?
> keksii war bei mir zunächst gilette stammkunde und dafür hab ich nicht mal nee verwarnung bekommen xD


roflcopter...
Ganz klar parteiisch oder voreingenommen gegenüber Schwarzen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> geh R'Kelly fragen....^^


R'Kelly?  Das war doch Kayne West, den sie da verarscht haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> roflcopter...
> Ganz klar parteiisch oder voreingenommen gegenüber Schwarzen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist schwarz?^^


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> bohr mowl^^ das war net nur freundschaft, ich sags aber mal andersrum so.... ich bin in dem ganzen auch nicht ganz leer ausgegangen...


wolltest dud eswegen wissen wie man am besten seinen eltern sagtd as man schwanger ist? xD

@birk: fix'd


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> bohr mowl^^ das war net nur freundschaft, ich sags aber mal andersrum so.... ich bin in dem ganzen auch nicht ganz leer ausgegangen...


Haste von ihm nen Kuss bekommen oder wie darf ich das verstehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich würde meine Geheimfrage niemand geben, nicht mal jemanden den ich RL dafür belangen könnte.


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

PS:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Du bist schwarz?^^


Yessir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Haste von ihm nen Kuss bekommen oder wie darf ich das verstehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein er hat mir aber nicht grad wenig geschenke gemacht, und die wiederum kontte er mir nicht nehmen, er wollte sie zwar zurück aber dafür wie er mir den account geklaut hat hab ich die natürlich behalten, waren glaub zusamm so um die 500 euro wert



sTereoType schrieb:


> wolltest dud eswegen wissen wie man am besten seinen eltern sagtd as man schwanger ist? xD



-.- nein wollte ich nicht


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Yessir!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD hrrr


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @birk: fix'd


Der Fehler wird trotzdem für immer und ewig in meinem Zitat erhalten bleiben, damit wir dich auslachen können =D


----------



## Night falls (13. Mai 2009)

> Yessir!


Wanna fry some chikkin?


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Nein er hat mir aber nicht grad wenig geschenke gemacht, und die wiederum kontte er mir nicht nehmen, er wollte sie zwar zurück aber dafür wie er mir den account geklaut hat hab ich die natürlich behalten, waren glaub zusamm so um die 500 euro wert


Achso.
Man, ich hab selbst so 'ne Freundschaft hinter mir. Menschen können manchmal komisch sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIWjMykCyY0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Night schrieb:


> Wanna fry some chikkin?


-.-


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> xD hrrr


here she goes again...


@birk hab ja noch hinter geschrieben [editiert]

@night falls , omg, klischees hät ich nicht vonr dir in dem ausmaße erwartet. tstetsetse


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Wat soll das mit den fritierten Hühnchen? o_O Kapier ich nicht..


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wat soll das mit den fritierten Hühnchen? o_O Kapier ich nicht..


google, die nächste erklärung meinerseits dürfte von pente wohl das aus von mir bedeuten^^


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Ich kämpfe gegen KFC, aber mein Instinkt führt mich immer wieder hin. ^^
Boah, son 20er Hotwing Bucket käm jetzt aber schon steil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> xD hrrr


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe gegen KFC, aber mein Instinkt führt mich immer wieder hin. ^^
> Boah, son 20er Hotwing Bucket käm jetzt aber schon steil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich konnt mich noch nie überwinden 26 takken dafür zu opfern. da bleib ich lieber bei reductil und vitaminkapseln

@ david, ab zu den bmw-werken und im dorf "RÄMSEN?" rufen. ^^


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich konnt mich noch nie überwinden 26 takken dafür zu opfern. da bleib ich lieber bei reductil und vitaminkapseln


Reductil? Haste zuviel drauf oder warum schmeißt Du dir das rein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer ist denn bei den BMW Werken?
Rämsen? Ist das ein Acronym für den Bums-Akt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Reductil? Haste zuviel drauf oder warum schmeißt Du dir das rein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


könnte man bei der beschreibung davon meinen, aber nein. ich will meinen körperfett anteil wieder soweit reduzieren, dass die muskeln bis lorett de mar wieder deutlich sichtbar sind. bmi liegt bei 23,7^^

außerdem kommt reductil plus ergänzungskapseln billiger als essen^^


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

XD ich geh mal off noch bisle wow mit 2 accounts leveln =P bis dann


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> könnte man bei der beschreibung davon meinen, aber nein. ich will meinen körperfett anteil wieder soweit reduzieren, dass die muskeln bis lorett de mar wieder deutlich sichtbar sind. bmi liegt bei 23,7^^
> 
> außerdem kommt reductil plus ergänzungskapseln billiger als essen^^


o.O
Aber Pillen fressen kann doch nicht gut sein. ^^
Lieber konstant den Puls halten beim Fitness und aktiv Fett brennen und trotzdem gut essen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mag die ganzen Pillengeschichten nicht so. Es sei denn sie sind rund und haben Herzen oder sowas drauf und bringen mich zum tanzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Karina*.* schrieb:


> XD ich geh mal off noch bisle wow mit 2 accounts leveln =P bis dann


Nacht.


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Viel Spaß, Kleine


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Reductil? Haste zuviel drauf oder warum schmeißt Du dir das rein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


na wer wohl? und ja^^

edit. sagt wer das ich keinen sport mache? McFit-Mitglied seit 3 jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den Eiweisshake hatte ich vergessen, aber in letzter Zeit wird der eh wegen der vielen kalorien weggelassen.


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Rämsen ist übrigens so ein Spezialausdruck von Karina für den "Akt"


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Hmm, ich bin auch in der Muckibude seit knappen 2 Jahren mittlerweile.
Muskeln brauchen doch viel Eiweiß und auch Kohlenhydrate.
Keine Ahnung welchen Shake Du hast, aber meiner ist keine Kalorienbombe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Birk: Oh.. aber zum Rämsen lass ich die Mädchen lieber herkommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> @Birk: Oh.. aber zum Rämsen lass ich die Mädchen lieber herkommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach.. rämsen geht eig fast überall gleich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Hmm, ich bin auch in der Muckibude seit knappen 2 Jahren mittlerweile.
> Muskeln brauchen doch viel Eiweiß und auch Kohlenhydrate.
> Keine Ahnung welchen Shake Du hast, aber meiner ist keine Kalorienbombe.
> 
> ...


na da wird ich aber nochmal aufs etikett gucken . die kohlenhydrate die du bereits angesprochen hast, sind nichts weiter als Kalorien. Kalorien ist nämlich nur ein Energiewert und energie wird aus zucker(kohlenhydrate) durch chemische prozesse gewonnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> na da wird ich aber nochmal aufs etikett gucken . die kohlenhydrate die du bereits angesprochen hast, sind nichts weiter als Kalorien. Kalorien ist nämlich nur ein Energiewert und energie wird aus zucker(kohlenhydrate) durch chemische prozesse gewonnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ICH hab mein Abi schon, versuch nicht mir Dinge beizubringen die ich schon längst aus meinem Chemie LK kenne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, aber Muskelaufbau und Fettabbau haben so viele Faktoren die hineinspielen.
Schau dir mal das Buch 'Escape your shape' an, das ist interessant zu lesen.



Birk schrieb:


> Ach.. rämsen geht eig fast überall gleich gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber am besten auf meinem Sofa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, ich machs dann mal besser.
Nacht.


----------



## Night falls (13. Mai 2009)

> Ich kämpfe gegen KFC, *aber mein Instinkt führt mich immer wieder hin.* ^^


*den Augenblick genießt*


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> So, ich machs dann mal besser.
> Nacht.


gn8 Dave



Night schrieb:


> *den Augenblick genießt*


Du hast die Bezeichnung "crime solving asshole" wirklich verdient.  Mir gefällt dein Humor :>


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> *den Augenblick genießt*


... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du hast die Bezeichnung "crime solving asshole" wirklich verdient.  Mir gefällt dein Humor :>


ich hät mir das wohl patentieren lassen sollen.

edit: @ david, chemie LK und nicht wissen das der eiweisshake zum muskelaufbau dicke kalorien hat? na ich hoff du konntest dein chemieabi ausgleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


        btw: was passiert wenn mand as zeug trinkt und nicht genug oder garnichts macht, sieht man ine iner folge southpark wo cartman sich aus der werbung soetwas bestellt. er wird dann sprichwörtlich ein meatbag


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich hät mir das wohl patentieren lassen sollen.


Jo, hast du aber nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw habt ihr buffed jetzt auch ne Zeit lang nicht erreicht?


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Jo, hast du aber nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich glaub ich habs selber irgendwo geklaut, ka wo^^
und ja, kam ständig nicht rauf. zum glück konnt ich die antwort im rom-forum noch abschicken^^

edit: ich bind ann mal weg für diesen nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gn8


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> &#9824;zum glück konnt ich die antwort im rom-forum noch abschicken^^
> 
> edit: ich bind ann mal weg für diesen nachtschwärmer
> 
> ...


Sonst hätteste du halt eine Seite zurückgehen müssen im Browser und die Antwort kopieren...

gn8 und so, stereo


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

Schlaflos in Hamburg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


sTereoType schrieb:


> btw: was passiert wenn mand as zeug trinkt und nicht genug oder garnichts macht, sieht man ine iner folge southpark wo cartman sich aus der werbung soetwas bestellt. er wird dann sprichwörtlich ein meatbag


Keine Ahnung, South Park gucke ich nich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sTereoType schrieb:


> edit: @ david, chemie LK und nicht wissen das der eiweisshake zum muskelaufbau dicke kalorien hat? na ich hoff du konntest dein chemieabi ausgleichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was soll der Spruch? Zumal ich bemerkt habe, dass mein Shake nicht viele Kalorien hat - da es nunmal ein Eiweiß-Shake ist. Um eine Nährwerttabelle abzulesen muss man ja schließlich nicht geschult sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Möglicherweise hast Du was anderes in deinem Schrank stehen.

Aber lass uns die Klugscheißerei beenden; ich weiß eh, dass ich Recht hab. *fg*
Übrigens... war das Board bei Euch auch gerade offline?


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Übrigens... war das Board bei Euch auch gerade offline?


Jo.

Ich bin übrigens nur noch halb hier, da ich mich jetzt entschieden habe, doch endlich den One Piece Manga zu lesen :X


----------



## Kronas (13. Mai 2009)

hallo schwärmerbärmers


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

nabend


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

abend zusammen


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

falls david hier nochmal vorbei schaut: nur weil auf deinem eiweißshake/pulver drauf steht wenig kohlenhydrate stimmt das bei weitem nicht. ich habs mal durchgegooglet um zu gucken ob mein shake mit kalorien die ausnahme bildet. und er ist es nicht. eine mahlzeit in form vom shake( 200-300ml) hat vom pulver her schon zwischen 120-200 kalorien. mit milch kommt noch mal was drauf. ich stell mal daneben die kalorien von 250ml lipton eistee -->69 kalorien(!).  eiweißshakes bringen erst bei muskeln auf bodybuilder niveau etwas denn ab dort benötigen die muskeln zusätzliches eiweiß und haben den nötigen grundumsatz um die kalorien vom shake zu verbrennen. wenn du nun 2-3 solche shakes am tag trinkst, darfst du schon garnichts weiter mehr essen


----------



## Banload (13. Mai 2009)

gaggi bröckli


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

*insert random witzigen Spruch um das Schweigen zu brechen genau HIER*


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2009)

Schlabbschlobbschibilibilikiriti.

Mal schaun, wie shcnell ihr das ausprechen könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso... hi zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub ich muss euch mal ans Spiel errinern...
Moin.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss euch mal ans Spiel errinern...
> Moin.


ich spiel nicht mit, auch wenn die regeln was anderes sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
übrigens erinnerst du dich doch damit jedesmal selbst auch ans spiel^^


----------



## chopi (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich spiel nicht mit, auch wenn die regeln was anderes sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin grad in meiner 30min-phase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps.Doch,du spielst mit.Das entscheidest garnicht du,das entscheidet das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Mai 2009)

hurra es ist wieder on \o/

keine nachfragen sonst gibts was!


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2009)

Welches Spiel?


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Mai 2009)

GNAR...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> GNAR...



GANR...? erzähl!


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Mai 2009)

ach... irgendeine Mod für Oblivion sorgt dafür das sich nach 2-3 Minuten mein Arbeitsspeicher überlädt und das Spiel abstürzt...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> ach... irgendeine Mod für Oblivion sorgt dafür das sich nach 2-3 Minuten mein Arbeitsspeicher überlädt und das Spiel abstürzt...



kenn ich, deswegen spiel ich oblivion lieber ohne mods...ach wenn ich gern welche benutzen würde T.T


----------



## Spectrales (13. Mai 2009)

Nabend und Tschüss, muss morgen fit sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub aber ich weiß woran es liegt...  bestimmt diese RAEblubb mod, die die weitsicht so ziemlich bis zum Rand der Karte ausdehnt...


----------



## chopi (13. Mai 2009)

Im Songratethread ist übrigens 'n neues Lied,mal so als Werbung.


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Ultralas0rgnom wieder im Einsatz  PEW PEW PEW


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

hier ist es heuet aber extrem ruhig


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2009)

Hast recht O.o Verbringste ein paar minuten mit mir? 

Ich schau mir den Anime-Movie : "Das Mädchen das durch die Zeit sprang" an. Man, is der toll *.*


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

w...t...f oO sag mal wie viele steine hast du denn bei buffed/zam im brett das die dir sogar deinen namen so schnell wieder geändert haben , Nuffing?


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> w...t...f oO sag mal wie viele steine hast du denn bei buffed/zam im brett das die dir sogar deinen namen so schnell wieder geändert haben , Nuffing?



Em 1ne mail, mehr nicht und ich hatte meinen neuen namen xD


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Em 1ne mail, mehr nicht und ich hatte meinen neuen namen xD


Betrug :X


----------



## Nuffing (13. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Betrug :X


NÖ ^^


----------



## Destilatus (13. Mai 2009)

ahh geil gerade den bäre bekommen fürs AlliRaiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> ahh geil gerade den bäre bekommen fürs AlliRaiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Den hat eh schon jeder Depp


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Em 1ne mail, mehr nicht und ich hatte meinen neuen namen xD


als ich das mal machen wollte, wurde ich drauf hingewiesen das man das ungerne macht. letztendlich sag ich aber dafür danke an zam, sonst würd vor meinem namen ein LoD_ prangern und das wäre nun mehr als unpassend^^


----------



## Nuffing (14. Mai 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> ahh geil gerade den bäre bekommen fürs AlliRaiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch so hoch sein will T.T


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Auch so hoch sein will T.T


Looooooowie!! *mit dem Finger auf dich deut*


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

Nuffing... ich fand karina besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nuffing erinnert mir an Muffin, und das erinnert mich an... "aufgeblasen "-.- Und "aufgeblasen" mit dir in Verbindung zu bringen is ned so wirklich das Wahre...


----------



## Nuffing (14. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Looooooowie!! *mit dem Finger auf dich deut*



püh machs besser mit meiner spielzeit!


----------



## Destilatus (14. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Den hat eh schon jeder Depp



Nee 

|
v



Nuffing schrieb:


> Auch so hoch sein will T.T



Ist doch net schwer


----------



## Nuffing (14. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nuffing... ich fand karina besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD mir egal mir egal! xD


----------



## Destilatus (14. Mai 2009)

Toll jetzt kommt meine Freundin besoffen nachhause -.- .... ich bleib mal lieber hier


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

Wo war die Denn o.O


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nuffing erinnert mir an Muffin, und das erinnert mich an... "aufgeblasen "-.- Und "aufgeblasen" mit dir in Verbindung zu bringen is ned so wirklich das Wahre...


nc^^

mich erinnert es an eine gewollt flasche schreibweise von nothing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (14. Mai 2009)

Nabend zusammen! ^^


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Mich erinnert Nuffing an gar nichts..  doof bleibt doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (14. Mai 2009)

jaja was ist wohl die lösung für meinen namen =P


----------



## Nuffing (14. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Mich erinnert Nuffing an gar nichts..  doof bleibt doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



-.- fu


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> jaja was ist wohl die lösung für meinen namen =P


nothing  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ich denke er meint den namen und nicht dich. das komtm erst mit night falls wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (14. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wo war die Denn o.O



Saufen mit ihrem besten Kumpel -.-´


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -------- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na jezz reichts aber !Hört auf, die Karina zu ärgern!

oder umgangsprachlich: "Stfu noob, L2P!"


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> edit: ich denke er meint den namen und nicht dich. das komtm erst mit night falls wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


-insert crime solving asshole Kommentar hier-




Spoiler



Ich meine übrigens beides =D


----------



## Falathrim (14. Mai 2009)

Wusa, guten Abend
Grade Bad Boys 2 geschaut
Und nun geh ich schlafen
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

Wuuuusaaaaaaa - Du bist wütend.


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> crime solving asshole


ich glaub ich lass mir den spruch auf nen t-shirt drucken, aber vorher noch rechte sichern ^^


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wuuuusaaaaaaa - Du bist wütend.


Was hastn du geraucht, kleiner Christ?#




sTereoType schrieb:


> ich glaub ich lass mir den spruch auf nen t-shirt drucken, aber vorher noch rechte sichern ^^


Mach doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

Bad Boys 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer den gesehen hat, weiss wovon ich rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wuuuusaaaaaaa - Du bist wütend.


vorsicht er wird schon grün...


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Bad Boys 2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


o_O Deine BB2-Witze kannst du sonst wo stecken lassen.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Mai 2009)

Ich sag IMMER "Wusa" im Augenblick ;D


----------



## Destilatus (14. Mai 2009)

ahhh wie sauer ich bin :S *grummel*


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> ahhh wie sauer ich bin :S *grummel*


hast kein hohes c parat?


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

Ich ignorier Birk hier einfach mal.

Hey! Den Film müsst ihr sehen! "Das Mädchen das durch die Zeit sprang" Der is soooo tolll *.* Ich bekomme feuchte Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja, fast^^


----------



## Destilatus (14. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> hast kein hohes c parat?




hmm nee ich brauch was, was meinen blutdruck von 280 auf normal bringt und so


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

Liegestützen! 20, jezz!


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hey! Den Film müsst ihr sehen! "Das Mädchen das durch die Zeit sprang" Der is soooo tolll *.* *Ich bekomme feuchte Augen*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mimimi  Weichei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bei Filmen wird nicht geheult, du bist ein Mann! 

... Zumindest solltest du einer sein..


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

Na jezz lass mich mal gefühlsvolls ein, du Macho!


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na jezz lass mich mal gefühlsvolls ein, du Macho!


Ooooh braucht der kleine ein Taschentuch? :X  
Du bist männlich! Du hast keine Gefühle  (außer das eine da unten natürlich)


----------



## Destilatus (14. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Liegestützen! 20, jezz!



Die bringen es nich ... und ja ich hab die echt gemacht


----------



## Night falls (14. Mai 2009)

Hier meldet sich Night falls nach einem disaströsen (finanziell gesehen) Kneipenbesuch bei dem ich meinen gierigen Kumpels und Kumpelinnen das ein oder andere Bier spendierte. (Geburtstag verpflichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

Ich weiss garnicht, warum ich auf dein Getue reinsteigern soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Frauen wollen mehr als gefühlslose Machos, mit Muckis.


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hier meldet sich Night falls nach einem disaströsen (finanziell gesehen) Kneipenbesuch bei dem ich meinen gierigen Kumpels und Kumpelinnen das ein oder andere Bier spendierte. (Geburtstag verpflichtet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Willkommen zurück Night und alles gute zum Geburtstag...  

Sag mal, müssten eig nicht deine Freunde dich einladen beim Geburtstag? ô_O


----------



## Night falls (14. Mai 2009)

Mein Geburtstag war gestern, und heute hab ich ne Kneipenrunde geschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab natuerlich auch das ein oder andere Präsent empfangen.^^


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

Nungut... wenn die Liegestützen durch sind, weiss ich auch nicht weiter. Das einzige was du jezz noch machen kannst, ist dich gut um deine Kleine zu kümmern. Sie is doch deine Freundin oder? Bring sie ins Bett und lass sie ihren Rausch ausschlafen. 
Dass würd ich an deiner Stelle tun, wenn ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt klare Gedanken fassen könnte.


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Na  trotzdem alles Gute du alter Sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hast du denn alles bekommen?


----------



## Night falls (14. Mai 2009)

Geld, ne neue Maus, ein Terry Pratchett Buch, F.E.A.R. 2: Project origin (was ich übrigens allen Horroshooterfans nur empfehlen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ein Restaurantbesuch mit meiner Perle 
Gegen Karina hab ich btw nichts. Ich bin (manchmal) nicht nachtragend.
Was mich aufgeregt hat, war die extreme Selbstdarstellung die sie hier betrieben hat.


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

Nunja, jezz hat sie ja ihren Namen geändert^^ Sie heisst jezz Nuffins oder so^^

O.O ein Terry Pratchett Buch! Ich kenn einige Hörbücher. Toller Stoff, das er so von sich gibt! 
Das ist doch der, mit den Fantasy-büchern oder?


----------



## Night falls (14. Mai 2009)

Der Avatar hat sich zumindest zum Guten gewendet.


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Geld, ne neue Maus, ein Terry Pratchett Buch, F.E.A.R. 2: Project origin (was ich übrigens allen Horroshooterfans nur empfehlen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nice nice, da haste ja eh nen guten Deal gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich hab auch nichts gegen Karina, ich mach es für die lulz


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

hab ich was verpasst? Warum sagt ihr alle, ihr hättet nichts gegen Karina? Hattet ihr kürzlich nen Flame-War oder was?


----------



## Night falls (14. Mai 2009)

Wenn sie ihre Selbstbeweihräucherung weiter in diesem Maße durchzieht werde ich gerechtfertigt auf ihrer Ignorelist bleiben und auch was gegen sie haben.

EDIT: Hallo David! Ich habe hier eine saftige Melone für dich - na, wär das nichts?

EDIT2: Ich lasse mich btw auf keine Posts heute Abend festnageln, ich hab selber ein paar Bier konsumiert.


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen! ^^


Jetzt erst gesehen.... hi Dave



Benji9 schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst? Warum sagt ihr alle, ihr hättet nichts gegen Karina? Hattet ihr kürzlich nen Flame-War oder was?


Tu nicht so unschuldig o_O   Du hast selber gesagt wir sollen sie in Ruhe lassen xD

Hier:


Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> --------
> ...


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

Ich weiss ned genau was du meinst night. Meinst du, weil sie immer nur von sich selbst redet und sich besser findet als andere? (überspitzt gesagt...)


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich weiss ned genau was du meinst night. Meinst du, weil sie immer nur von sich selbst redet und sich besser findet als andere? (überspitzt gesagt...)


Nein.

Er meint damit, dass sie sich immer in den Mittelpunkt drängt.

Bestes Beispiel: Es geht 2 Seiten nicht um sie, dann kommt sie plötzlich mit einer ungewollten Schwangerschaft daher, unser Blondchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

> Tu nicht so unschuldig o_O Du hast selber gesagt wir sollen sie in Ruhe lassen xD



Achso... das war doch nicht sooo ernst gemeint^^Oder hat sie mir das jezz für bare Münze genommen? DÎch hatte eher den Eindruck, ihr neckt euch ein bissle, anstatt das ihr euch vollflamed...


----------



## Night falls (14. Mai 2009)

> Achso... das war doch nicht sooo ernst gemeint^^Oder hat sie mir das jezz für bare Münze genommen?


Nein, sie hat gehofft, dass wir das alle für bare Münze nehmen.
Ich erinnere mich gern daran zurück, wie sie sich völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen darüber beschwert hat, dass alle Jungen nur ihr Aussehen thematisieren... Und wie danach alle Jungen nur ihr Aussehen thematisiert haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Und wie danach *alle Jungen* nur ihr Aussehen thematisiert haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht alle.  Ich zB nicht :/  Und du doch auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

Sie wirft sich also selbst in die Schussbahn...


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

So, jezz muss ich aber schlafen gehn. Muss morgn früh raus und dann ein paar sachen vorbereiten :/ Also dann, Kameraden.


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sie wirft sich also selbst in die Schussbahn...


So siehts aus... und dann beschwert sie sich wenn sie "angeschossen wird"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8 Benji


----------



## Night falls (14. Mai 2009)

> Nicht alle. Ich zB nicht :/ Und du doch auch nicht, oder?


Du warst in der Tat zu der Zeit nicht da. Have a cookie!

Ich verabschiede mich dann mal mit einem großartigen keltischen Volkslied (dessen Melodie manchen vllt. aus der Interpretation von Eluveitie bekannt vorkommen dürfte):


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Du warst in der Tat zu der Zeit nicht da. Have a cookie!
> 
> Ich verabschiede mich dann mal mit einem großartigen keltischen Volkslied:


Ich war da, aber ich bin nicht eingestiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na dann, gute Nacht Night falls
PS: Das Lied ist klasse


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

wo ist unsere "attention whore" eigentlich^^


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wo ist unsere "attention whore" eigentlich^^


Eine gute Frage o_O  Das ist sehr untypisch, dass sie sich überhaupt nicht meldet und so keine Aufmerksamkeit kriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (14. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Jetzt erst gesehen.... hi Dave


Wenigstens einer der grüßt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier tanzt ja mal wieder der Bär.


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer der grüßt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hätte dich ja schon früher gegrüßt, aber ich hab deinen Post irgendwie übersehen :/

Und jo, Standart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Oh nein heute sind mir meine falschen Brüste in der Öffentlichkeit rausgerutscht, was soll ich nur tun? Helft mir ich brauch Tipps wie ich das meinen Eltern erklären soll


----------



## David (14. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich hätte dich ja schon früher gegrüßt, aber ich hab deinen Post irgendwie übersehen :/
> 
> Und jo, Standart
> 
> ...


Macht ja nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd wohl gleich ins Bett, bin schon super müde.


----------



## Jothann (14. Mai 2009)

Da ich Koch bin, bin ich heute erst um 22:30 Zuhause gewesen und konnte leider erst recht spät anfangen zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Welch Tragödie xD


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Need Laptop >.<


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

*iiieohh* hat einer von euch schonmal rosentabak in einer shisha geraucht? der mist schmeckt wie badewasser >.<


----------



## David (14. Mai 2009)

Rosentabak? o.O


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

lol rosentabak...


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

ja Rosentabak, Yasmin hab ich leider auch noch. hab ich von meinem Tunesischen Onkel bekommen, weil ich die Sorten noch nicht hatte.......und auch nie wieder haben werde. Da bleib ich lieber bei Kirsche und Erdbeere


----------



## Destilatus (14. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (14. Mai 2009)

Kommt ma lieber in IRC :> is viel toller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1 Smiley-Post der 0 zum Thema beiträgt.... willst du einen report?  gibts heute gratis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Kommt ma lieber in IRC :> is viel toller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann ja garnicht wenn du dich hier langweilst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (14. Mai 2009)

Ich? Ich langweilie mich nie :>


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Hachja... Langeweile suxxt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (14. Mai 2009)

gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

21:02 und noch kein Openingpost? o_O


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Mich erinnert Nuffing an gar nichts..  doof bleibt doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo merkt man ja auch dir...


Birk schrieb:


> mimimi  Weichei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Birk schrieb:


> Ooooh braucht der kleine ein Taschentuch? :X
> Du bist männlich! Du hast keine Gefühle  (außer das eine da unten natürlich)


Das halt ich mal für eine verdammtes Gerücht - aber hey machos sind immer die typen die am Ende derbe auf die Fresse fallen.



Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich weiss garnicht, warum ich auf dein Getue reinsteigern soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign der sinnvollste Satz von dir in deiner Buffed Zeit =)



Birk schrieb:


> Oh nein heute sind mir meine falschen Brüste in der Öffentlichkeit rausgerutscht, was soll ich nur tun? Helft mir ich brauch Tipps wie ich das meinen Eltern erklären soll


Und vorher noch Benji zustimmen das er es "befohlen" hatte das ihr ruhe gibt... 
Armselig bist du Birk

So wieder weg - wollte nur das mal kurz hinschreiben.


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und vorher noch Benji zustimmen das er es "befohlen" hatte das ihr ruhe gibt...
> Armselig bist du Birk


Nur weil er es mir "befiehlt", heißt es noch lange nicht, dass ich mich daran halte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Armselig?  Wenn du meinst


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Nur weil er es mir "befiehlt", heißt es noch lange nicht, dass ich mich daran halte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oho aber ein paar posts ihn sogar noch zustimmen ...
Passt perfekt zu dir


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

also zu


Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich weiss garnicht, warum ich auf dein Getue reinsteigern soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das ist größtenteils eine wunschvorstellung


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das ist größtenteils eine wunschvorstellung


Jo...  hört auf zu träumen Jungs...

PS:  Guckt mal meine neue Sig, die hat Chopi mir gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (14. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> also zu
> 
> das ist größtenteils eine wunschvorstellung



=D das thema hatten wir doch schon mal


----------



## chopi (14. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> PS:  Guckt mal meine neue Sig, die hat Chopi mir gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Man,ist der talentiert,wer ist das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> =D das thema hatten wir doch schon mal


Und wie ist es ausgegangen?



chopi schrieb:


> Man,ist der talentiert,wer ist das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Keine Ahnung. Irgendso ein Anonymer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

gefällt mir die sig. nur der ausgang des kampfes nicht^^
aber ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an den FFa hassenden chopi^^

edit: nuff, aber das thema war am stammtisch oder?


----------



## Nuffing (14. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> gefällt mir die sig. nur der ausgang des kampfes nicht^^
> aber ein
> 
> 
> ...



jop war am stammtisch


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

ja ok , dann weis ich wie es ausging^^


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ja ok , dann weis ich wie es ausging^^


Raus mit der Sprache!


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

na so wie ich es bereits sagte^^ wir hatten auch ein vorzeigebeispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> na so wie ich es bereits sagte^^ wir hatten auch ein vorzeigebeispiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja... dann wiederhole ich meine Aussage:  Jungs, hört auf zu träumen und seht der Realität ins Gesicht! Mädchen stehen auf Arschlöcher!


----------



## Nuffing (14. Mai 2009)

mir ist boring...


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> mir ist boring...


wie wärs mit etwas abwechslung? ein neuer name vielleicht^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Tja... dann wiederhole ich meine Aussage:  Jungs, hört auf zu träumen und seht der Realität ins Gesicht! *Mädchen stehen auf Arschlöcher!*


Bis zu einen gewissen Punkt... 
Und ich kenne genug mädchen (sogut wie alle die ich kenne) die stehen nicht auf solche Leute.


----------



## Nuffing (14. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wie wärs mit etwas abwechslung? ein neuer name vielleicht^^



oh ja gute idee gleich mal zam anschreiben xD


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bis zu einen gewissen Punkt...
> Und ich kenne genug mädchen (sogut wie alle die ich kenne) die stehen nicht auf solche Leute.


das haben sie dir gesagt,aber war eine davon deine freundin?


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das haben sie dir gesagt,aber war eine davon deine freundin?


Upsala verlesen sry -.-
Also von denen waren insgesamt 3 meine  feste Freundin (früher...) und meine jetzige feste Freundin zählt zu den kreis nicht. Die ist extra,ist aber derselben meinung.
Zudem sind recht viele von denen mittlerweile mit jemanden zusammen der anständig ist und sicht nicht wie der größe Macho aufführt.


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

und du siehst keinen zusammenhang zwischen deinen drei Ex und deinem nicht-arschloch-sein ^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> und du siehst keinen zusammenhang zwischen deinen drei Ex und deinem nicht-arschloch-sein ^^


Ich hab bei allen 3 schluss gemacht. Nicht sie.


----------



## Nuffing (14. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab bei allen 3 schluss gemacht. Nicht sie.



Also stehen sie doch auf arschlöcher =P


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

das wollt ich auch schreiben nuff^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Also stehen sie doch auf arschlöcher =P


Nein,ich hatte einfach bei allen 3 irgendwann das gefühl das sie nicht die richtigen sind. Mittlerweile sind alle 3 mit wem anders aus meinen engeren Freundeskreis zusammen - und die typen sind keine arschlöscher.


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> und die typen sind keine arschlöscher.


ach, mit denen warst du auch zusammen? xD


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ach, mit denen warst du auch zusammen? xD


Nein,aber ich kenne alle 3 nun seit 6 Jahren und wie gesagt: sie gehören zu meinen engeren Freundeskreis.


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

moment mal.........warum antwortest du auf meine posts?oO dachte ich bin bei dir auf ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> moment mal.........warum antwortest du auf meine posts?oO dachte ich bin bei dir auf ignore
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du nicht mehr - du bist relativ gesehen "normal" gegenüber andere usern


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

na das möcht ich doch meinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dennoch bin ich bei manchen dingen durchaus der gleichen meinung wie die "anderen" user


----------



## Manoroth (14. Mai 2009)

juten abend ihr haufen halbirren und auch hallo an die andern falls noch wer anders hier is^^


----------



## Spectrales (14. Mai 2009)

Omg.. Nuffing?!

*facepalm*

Shizophrenie ist echt schlimm


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg.. Nuffing?!
> 
> *facepalm*
> 
> Shizophrenie ist echt schlimm


...und hat auch immer noch nichts mit einer dissoziativen Identitätsstörung zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

HEy manoroth^^

Ich hab gerade gemerkt, wie müde ich wirklich bin. Hab grade vorhin 5 Stunden geschlafen, weil ich vom Bett aus Psp spielen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> HEy manoroth^^
> 
> Ich hab gerade gemerkt, wie müde ich wirklich bin. Hab grade vorhin 5 Stunden geschlafen, weil ich vom Bett aus Psp spielen wollte
> 
> ...



tztztztz^^


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

manoroth. wo is das café eigendlich? brauchen wir nen Zug vom Hb aus?


----------



## Manoroth (14. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> manoroth. wo is das café eigendlich? brauchen wir nen Zug vom Hb aus?



jup brauchn wa^^ zur hardbrücke^^ komm einfach am besten um 18 uhr an den gtp


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

achso. Weisste, ich muss am samstag um 8 Uhr wieder aufstehen können und will halt wissen, welchen zug ich zum nachhausefahren nehmen kann.^^ WIr haben nicht immer die idealsten verbindungen.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> achso. Weisste, ich muss am samstag um 8 Uhr wieder aufstehen können und will halt wissen, welchen zug ich zum nachhausefahren nehmen kann.^^ WIr haben nicht immer die idealsten verbindungen.



tja^^ aber why muste am samstag wider um 8 auf?


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

unsere klasse macht sone blöde aktion, um geld für die abschlussreise zu verdienen. und jezz muss ich um 8 am Samstag aufstehen, damit ich um 9 arbeiten kann >.> Das Geld ist eben für die Klassenkasse


----------



## Manoroth (14. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> unsere klasse macht sone blöde aktion, um geld für die abschlussreise zu verdienen. und jezz muss ich um 8 am Samstag aufstehen, damit ich um 9 arbeiten kann >.> Das Geld ist eben für die Klassenkasse



na dann gl und hf^^ und wehe ihr macht nix gescheites mit dem geld^^ (saufen!)


----------



## Elda (14. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> (saufen!)


Hmm das erinnert mich an was vor nem Monat ca ^^ *hust*


----------



## Manoroth (14. Mai 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Hmm das erinnert mich an was vor nem Monat ca ^^ *hust*



nanu? wer bisn du`? kenn dich glaub cih net^^

und was war da? zu viel gesoffn?^^


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

Saufen... das is schon tradition in den Klassenlagern^^Allerdings isse jedes Jahr verboten, und die schüler machens trotzdem -.- 

btw: Wir gehen nach elba^^

so, jezz geh ich so langsam schlafen, hat wer noch fragen?


----------



## Elda (14. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nanu? wer bisn du`? kenn dich glaub cih net^^
> 
> und was war da? zu viel gesoffn?^^


hm geht xD
btw musst ja nicht jeden im Forum kennen oder? :O


----------



## Manoroth (14. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Saufen... das is schon tradition in den Klassenlagern^^Allerdings isse jedes Jahr verboten, und die schüler machens trotzdem -.-
> 
> btw: Wir gehen nach elba^^
> 
> so, jezz geh ich so langsam schlafen, hat wer noch fragen?



jo ich hab noch ne frage^^ nimmste deinen knüppel auhc wider mit?^^


----------



## Manoroth (14. Mai 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> hm geht xD
> btw musst ja nicht jeden im Forum kennen oder? :O



nein aber jeden der hier im nachtschwärmer postet da cih schon relativ lange dabei bin^^


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo Neuling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS:  Wieder da.. Chopi hat mir jetzt beigebracht, wie ich nen animiertes gif aus einem Video rausfiltere.. das hat die letzten 2 Stunden gedauert xD

Look at my new Sig !


----------



## Elda (14. Mai 2009)

Joa poste hier nicht so oft^^ mir is nur grad langweilig.
Nice @ Birk machst du das mit Ps?


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

ne, der bleibt zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is zu gefährlich, ihn über den Zoll zu schmuggeln.

Also dannn, gute Nacht Elda und Manoroth


----------



## Elda (14. Mai 2009)

gn8 Benji


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

birk mach dir mal nen gif von asura 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Hallo Neuling
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



geile sache^^


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Nice @ Birk machst du das mit Ps?


Jo



sTereoType schrieb:


> birk mach dir mal nen gif von asura
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer ist Asura? ô.o


----------



## Night falls (14. Mai 2009)

Penispenis.
Hier ist der Buhmann!


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wer ist Asura? ô.o


und du schimpfst dich Zorro Fan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: nabend night falls


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Penispenis.
> Hier ist der Buhmann!


Penispenis zurück!  Hallo Buhmann



sTereoType schrieb:


> und du schimpfst dich Zorro Fan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo... verzeih mir und klär mich auf

Edit: Meinst du etwa seine "Teufelsform" mit den 9 Armen?


----------



## Manoroth (14. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Penispenis zurück!  Hallo Buhmann
> 
> 
> Jo... verzeih mir und klär mich auf
> ...



heda^^ n spoiler drüber pls^^ ev is wer noch net so weit^^


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> heda^^ n spoiler drüber pls^^ ev is wer noch net so weit^^


Das ist nach dem Stand von RTL2 kein Spoiler.  Die sind bei Episode 314


----------



## Night falls (14. Mai 2009)

Jetzt weiß ich wieder auf wessen ignoreliste ich bin - Manoroths!
[...]
EDIT: Ich kann mich nicht erinnern diese Auslassungspunkte in diesen post geschrieben zu haben O:


----------



## Elda (14. Mai 2009)

Nacht bin auch mal weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich wieder auf wessen ignoreliste ich bin - Manoroths!
> [...]



nein biste net ich ignoriere dich einfach so ohne ignorelist^^


----------



## Manoroth (14. Mai 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Nacht bin auch mal weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gn8 schlaf jut^^


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Nacht bin auch mal weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


n8 wer auch immer du bist



Manoroth schrieb:


> nein biste net ich ignoriere dich einfach so ohne ignorelist^^


Das ist neumodern, was? xD


----------



## Manoroth (14. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> n8 wer auch immer du bist
> 
> 
> Das ist neumodern, was? xD



nein das is zu faul um ihn auf die ignorelist zu setzen^^ und ausserdem isser ab und an doch noch ganz amüsant^^


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nein das is zu faul um ihn auf die ignorelist zu setzen^^ und ausserdem isser ab und an doch noch ganz amüsant^^


Sag ich doch.. Neumodern..  die heutige  Jugend ist zufaul für alles und erfindet deswegen neue Wege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:  Tante Edith und ein Besuch bei Opwiki sagen, dass ich Recht hatte mit der Entzifferung von Asura.. kannte nur den Begriff nicht ._.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Sag ich doch.. Neumodern..  die heutige  Jugend ist zufaul für alles und erfindet deswegen neue Wege
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na dan los und mach mal son dingsi mit asura^^


----------



## Night falls (14. Mai 2009)

Wie verlief denn überhaupt das Treffen mit Benji9?
Oder fand das noch nicht statt?


----------



## Manoroth (14. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wie verlief denn überhaupt das Treffen mit Benji9?
> Oder fand das noch nicht statt?



das is schon durch^^

und war ganz lustig^^


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na dan los und mach mal son dingsi mit asura^^


Später.. erstmal mach ich 2 Sanji vs Zorro gifs
Danach Asura, Ruffy vs Bruno (Gear Second), dann Sanji vs Kaliffa und dann noch Franky vs ähm.. keine Ahnung wie der "Eulentyp" heißt..


----------



## Manoroth (14. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Später.. erstmal mach ich 2 Sanji vs Zorro gifs
> Danach Asura, Ruffy vs Bruno (Gear Second), dann Sanji vs Kaliffa und dann noch Franky vs ähm.. keine Ahnung wie der "Eulentyp" heißt..



eulentyp?`meinste den taubenheini?^^


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> eulentyp?`meinste den taubenheini?^^


Neee...  der heißt Lucci, das weiß ich

Ich mein den einen Fettklops da mit dem Reißverschluss in der Fresse


----------



## Manoroth (14. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Neee...  der heißt Lucci, das weiß ich
> 
> Ich mein den einen Fettklops da mit dem Reißverschluss in der Fresse



achsoooo^^ der njaaa njaaa^^


----------



## Night falls (14. Mai 2009)

> das is schon durch^^


Es spricht zumindest für seine mentalen Fähigkeiten, dass er immernoch lebt.


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> achsoooo^^ der njaaa njaaa^^


Ey der heißt wirklich *Eule* im deutschen dub o_O

Ich konnte mich nur noch daran erinnern, dass er im japanischen Dub immer Eule genannt wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://opwiki.org/wiki/Eule


----------



## Night falls (15. Mai 2009)

Ab gestern verabschiede ich mich hier mit schönen Liedern. Heute:
Fiddlers green - stay by my side:


----------



## Manoroth (15. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ey der heißt wirklich *Eule* im deutschen dub o_O
> 
> Ich konnte mich nur noch daran erinnern, dass er im japanischen Dub immer Eule genannt wurde
> 
> ...




ok... gar nemmer gewusst^^

ich kann nur den "taubenheini" nemmer vergessn^^


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Wer entdeckt was neues in der Sig?  Gibt auch n virtuellen Keks als Belohnung :X


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

So.. und ich hab jetzt noch 23,5 Stunden Zeit um 	13 834 MB zu verschleudern bei meinem Rapidshare-Premiumacc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wer entdeckt was neues in der Sig?  Gibt auch n virtuellen Keks als Belohnung :X


Ich entdecke, dass du es mit den gifs nicht übertreiben solltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich entdecke, dass du es mit den gifs nicht übertreiben solltest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



huhu grüne lillyan^^ wie gehts wie stehts?^^


----------



## Lillyan (15. Mai 2009)

Müde, genervt, sonst noch Fragen? :>


----------



## sTereoType (15. Mai 2009)

das übliche also^^


----------



## Manoroth (15. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wer entdeckt was neues in der Sig?  Gibt auch n virtuellen Keks als Belohnung :X



ruffy in gear 2 is neu^^


----------



## Manoroth (15. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Müde, genervt, sonst noch Fragen? :>



jo^^ wiso biste müde und genervt?^^


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich entdecke, dass du es mit den gifs nicht übertreiben solltest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sind 4 noch grenzakzeptabel?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Sind 4 noch grenzakzeptabel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein... das blitz und blinkt viel zu sehr und lenkt einfach total ab.


----------



## Pente (15. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Sind 4 noch grenzakzeptabel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Autsch, nimm's mir nicht übel aber das tut ja im Auge weh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein... das blitz und blinkt viel zu sehr und lenkt einfach total ab.


Wieviele darf ich drinlassen? :/


----------



## Lillyan (15. Mai 2009)

2 max

Edit: Gute Nacht Hase :>


----------



## Manoroth (15. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> 2 max



du bist gemein^^


birk dann würd ich dir empfehlen asura und ruffy mit gear 2^^ ham am meisten style


----------



## sTereoType (15. Mai 2009)

am meisten style haben die combo attacken, z.b. gegen moria 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> 2 max


Können wir uns in der Mitte treffen und 3 drauß machen? :/


----------



## Lillyan (15. Mai 2009)

Nicht bei der Länge der Gifs und bei dem was da alles passiert.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nicht bei der Länge der Gifs und bei dem was da alles passiert.



du bist gemein^^ sind doch lustig^^


----------



## Pente (15. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du bist gemein^^ sind doch lustig^^


Die Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden. Die einen finden's lustig und die anderen empfinden es als störend. Stell dir einfach vor jeder hätte so eine Signatur ... der Spass beim Lesen der Posts würde sich in Grenzen halten.

2 sind mehr als genug.


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> 2 sind mehr als genug.


Für dich vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab aber *3* geile Zorrogifs.. und wenn ich mich jetzt da für 2 entscheiden muss ist es kacke >.<   Aber wenn ihr 2 meint..


----------



## Lillyan (15. Mai 2009)

2, und zwar jetzt!


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> 2, und zwar jetzt!


Aaah gib mir doch wenigstens ein bisschen Zeit bis ich mich bei den 3 die ich jetzt habe entschieden habe welche 2 ich nehme :/

Edit: Mano, für welche 2 bist du?


----------



## Lillyan (15. Mai 2009)

jetzt


----------



## Manoroth (15. Mai 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Die Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden. Die einen finden's lustig und die anderen empfinden es als störend. Stell dir einfach vor jeder hätte so eine Signatur ... der Spass beim Lesen der Posts würde sich in Grenzen halten.
> 
> 2 sind mehr als genug.



och naja^^ aber lassn wa die disskusion wen ihr das gern so hättet^^

hey birk hab ne idee^^  haste das gif von asura schon gemacht? wen ja könntest du es mir schicken?^^ dan hau cih das bei mir in die sig^^


----------



## Lillyan (15. Mai 2009)

Danke, gute Nacht


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> jetzt


*Insert Kommentar der gegen die Netiquette verstößen würde über Frauen mit schlechter Laune hier*  (nagut.. den Kommentar gibts nur per PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)   Ich füge mich jetzt trotzdem und hab mich jetzt vorerst entschieden.. ich kann ja wechseln



Manoroth schrieb:


> hey birk hab ne idee^^  haste das gif von asura schon gemacht? wen ja könntest du es mir schicken?^^ dan hau cih das bei mir in die sig^^


Ne noch nicht, aber ich schicks dir wenn ich fertig bin


----------



## Manoroth (15. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *Insert Kommentar der gegen die Netiquette verstößen würde über Frauen mit schlechter Laune hier*  (nagut.. den Kommentar gibts nur per PM
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hussa danke^^


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Danke, gute Nacht


Np, gute Nacht

So.. was mache ich jetzt als nächstes.. die "Diskussion" mit Lilly und dem anderem Mod da hat mich aus der Bahn geworfen ô.o

ô.O  Seit wann werden Doppelposts hier zusammengefügt?  Das hab ich bis jetzt noch nie gesehen :/

Edit: Warum schreibt keiner mehr was? -.-


----------



## Manoroth (15. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> ô.O  Seit wann werden Doppelposts hier zusammengefügt?  Das hab ich bis jetzt noch nie gesehen :/
> 
> Edit: Warum schreibt keiner mehr was? -.-



bin noch am wow spieln und tanke gerade azjol^^ da muss ich schon n bisserl dabei sein^^


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bin noch am wow spieln und tanke gerade azjol^^ da muss ich schon n bisserl dabei sein^^


Ahso, alles klar.  Jo Azjol ist von den 5er Heros am "schwersten"


----------



## Manoroth (15. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ahso, alles klar.  Jo Azjol ist von den 5er Heros am "schwersten"



ah ne is nur normal^^ bin erst lvl 75 mit meinem dk^^ aber mitm wl bin ich atm bei t7 angelangt^^


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ah ne is nur normal^^ bin erst lvl 75 mit meinem dk^^ aber mitm wl bin ich atm bei t7 angelangt^^


Ahso..
naja nicht schlecht, aber der t7 Content ist sowieso nicht soo schwer


----------



## Manoroth (15. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ahso..
> naja nicht schlecht, aber der t7 Content ist sowieso nicht soo schwer



ne net wirklich^^ aber muss ich halt trotzdem machn damit ich höhrere raids mit kann^^


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne net wirklich^^ aber muss ich halt trotzdem machn damit ich höhrere raids mit kann^^


Jo, so funktioniert WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Mai 2009)

so lvl 76 is jetzt mein dk^^


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> so lvl 76 is jetzt mein dk^^


Gz

Und ich hab die Asuraszene aus meiner ToDoListe gestrichen... :/


----------



## Manoroth (15. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Gz
> 
> Und ich hab die Asuraszene aus meiner ToDoListe gestrichen... :/



danke

und why?


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und why?


Weil die Szene zulang ist xD  Und einzelne Schnippsel sind kacke :/


----------



## Raelis Shar (15. Mai 2009)

hört sofort auf nicht zu schlafen!


----------



## Jothann (15. Mai 2009)

So Leute, ich geh penn! GN8


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Raelis schrieb:


> hört sofort auf nicht zu schlafen!


und why?


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Mano, noch da? :>


----------



## Raelis Shar (15. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Mano, noch da? :>



133911 seine icq nummer und bei mir ist er noch on


----------



## Manoroth (15. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Mano, noch da? :>



jo bin noch da^^


und raelis shar: schweinerei einfach meine arme icq nr hier weiterzugebn^^ und wen schon dan pls per pn^^


Edit: hab noch n lustiges lied endlich wider gefunden^^


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Ist eh schon wieder 5 Uhr.. noch einmal blinzeln dann ist der Thread zu ô.O


----------



## Manoroth (15. Mai 2009)

jup und ich geh mal langsam aba sicher richtung bett^^ muss um 10 wider aufstehn...


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup und ich geh mal langsam aba sicher richtung bett^^ muss um 10 wider aufstehn...


Jo eh grad die richtige Zeit


----------



## Spectrales (15. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Raheema (15. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Ocian (15. Mai 2009)

Beobachtet den Thread heute


----------



## Skatero (15. Mai 2009)

Nabend

Ich bin zurück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (15. Mai 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Beobachtet den Thread heute



We're under Suspicion, Raiden.


----------



## Raheema (15. Mai 2009)

ohh scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hi Ocian


----------



## Razyl (15. Mai 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Beobachtet den Thread heute


Meinst du "beobachte den Thread Heute?" oder wir sollen den Thread beobachten? Abend ocian übrigens =)


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Beobachtet den Thread heute


Wieso denn? War doch eh friedlich gestern :>


----------



## Raheema (15. Mai 2009)

hmm Nichts los hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> hmm Nichts los hier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schon länger nicht mehr.


----------



## White-Frost (15. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schon länger nicht mehr.


Weichei Jammerlappe etc.


----------



## mookuh (15. Mai 2009)

abend


----------



## Raheema (15. Mai 2009)

hey mookuh hat ien neues ava!


----------



## mookuh (15. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> hey mookuh hat ien neues ava!



jo eins von mano


----------



## Raheema (15. Mai 2009)

aso na denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> jo eins von mano


hmm die kuh is nich grad sehr deutlich zu erkennen

apropos kühe


----------



## mookuh (15. Mai 2009)

ja kühe werden mit waffen kommen und hühner in helikopter! Wer stellt sich noch gegen diese Macht?


----------



## mookuh (15. Mai 2009)

niemand mehr da?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> niemand mehr da?


doch


----------



## mookuh (15. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> doch



juhu


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> juhu


aber hier ist iwie gar nix mehr los... :\ bring ma n thema


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber hier ist iwie gar nix mehr los... :\ bring ma n thema


morgen gegrillt pflegen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> morgen gegrillt pflegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mit gegrillten chillern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mit gegrillten chillern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Mai 2009)

hm sry trolli, ich versteh grad den zsm hang nicht... >.<


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm sry trolli, ich versteh grad den zsm hang nicht... >.<


ich nahm an du kennst das vid nich.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich nahm an du kennst das vid nich.


ich kannte es auch nicht. und ich verstehe immer noch nicht den zsm hang zwischen dem zeug und meinem geschriebenen... :<


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich kannte es auch nicht. und ich verstehe immer noch nicht den zsm hang zwischen dem zeug und meinem geschriebenen... :<


da besteht auch nich unbedingt einer^^

da vid beleuchtet eher meinen beitrag als deine antwort darauf =)


----------



## Razyl (15. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber hier ist iwie gar nix mehr los... :\ bring ma n thema


Wie vorhin schon gesagt: Hier ist schon seit längeren nichts mehr los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2009)

bin mir mal schrippen schmieren und gucken ob noch n bissl bier da is =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin mir mal schrippen schmieren und gucken ob noch n bissl bier da is =)


guden appo :>


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2009)

yay danke


----------



## Razyl (15. Mai 2009)

Trolli - das heißt Brötchen nicht Schrippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trolli - das heißt Brötchen nicht Schrippen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ick semmel dir gleich eine


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ick semmel dir gleich eine


war da etwa grad ein schlechtes wortspiel dubai?


----------



## Razyl (15. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ick semmel dir gleich eine





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin ja schon ruhig


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> war da etwa grad ein schlechtes wortspiel dubai?


das war ein gutes wortspiel. das darfst du nich göring schätzen


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das war ein gutes wortspiel. das darfst du nich göring schätzen


ja sry, aber das kann doch vorpommern...


----------



## Razyl (15. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja sry, aber das kann doch vorpommern...


Dein titel bwhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dein titel bwhahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich mag ihn :O


----------



## Tabuno (15. Mai 2009)

so der froschesser ist weg


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so der froschesser ist weg


Das war aber ne schnelle Woche >.<


----------



## Tabuno (15. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das war aber ne schnelle Woche >.<


jo freitag zu freitag halt also mir kams verdammt schnell vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Das war aber ne schnelle Woche >.<


ich senkundiere das =)


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

macht ma was blödes hier^^


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> macht ma was blödes hier^^


Ist gar nichts blöd genug?


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ist gar nichts blöd genug?


nein


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein


Tja dann muss ich es halt lassen...


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Bin  gerade zurück gekommen


----------



## steakpfanne (16. Mai 2009)

also ich bin ganzen Abend schon da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Und wer bist du? o_O


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

lamer ey^^

ich bin off


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Ach.. ich hab kein Bock mehr auf Akkord-Animes-Laden.. dauernd spinnen irgendwelche Teile rum :/ ich hab  immernoch 6 049 MB (6G auf meinem Rapidshare-Acc frei... >.<


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

Was lädst du denn alles runter?


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Hab mir den kompletten One Piece Manga geladen, die OP-Filme, Naruto Shippuden die ganzen Episoden und bin jetzt dabei alle Bleachepisoden zu laden.. aber besonders die BleachepisodenDLs bei AL hängen öfter rum.. vor allem die, die man mit cryptloader ladet


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2009)

wow bald 4000 seiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

Ich nehme mal an, dass AL Alpha-Load bedeutet.
Warum gibst du denn dafür Geld aus, wenn es den guten alten "Serienjunkies" gibt?


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Nein.. AL bedeutet nicht Alpha-Load...
Aber ich darf den Name nicht ausschreiben im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (es hört mit loads auf)

Ich hab mir einen Rapidshare-Premium geholt, weil ich nicht immer 15 Minuten warten wollte zwischen den einzelnen Mangabändern


----------



## Sorja (16. Mai 2009)

*gääääääääääääääääähn* Ich glaub ich sollt ins Bett *g*


----------



## Servon (16. Mai 2009)

Sorja schrieb:


> *gääääääääääääääääähn* Ich glaub ich sollt ins Bett *g*



Unglaublich, ich bin ein Freund von wenigen Post pro Account.
Du läßt dich tatsächlich herab für so einen Post.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith/ Für alle die nachkommen, achtet auf Beigetreten und Mitgliedsnr.


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Sorja schrieb:


> *gääääääääääääääääähn* Ich glaub ich sollt ins Bett *g*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEyK84pJvEg


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)




----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2009)

bin dann in der heia gn8


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Noch einer hier?


----------



## Kronas (16. Mai 2009)

abend


----------



## Night falls (16. Mai 2009)

Moin.


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Und womit schlagt ihr euch so die Nacht um die Uhren?


----------



## Night falls (16. Mai 2009)

Ich hsclag jetzt garnichts mehr... Bin mitlerweile betrunken genug um ohne zu murren pennen zu gehn und keine posts mehr zu schreiben für die ich mich moin schämen werde.


----------



## Kronas (16. Mai 2009)

ich spiel seit ca 20 uhr mit bruder wc3...


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich hsclag jetzt garnichts mehr... Bin mitlerweile betrunken genug um ohne zu murren pennen zu gehn und keine posts mehr zu schreiben für die ich mich moin schämen werde.


Immerhin weißt du noch, wann es an der Zeit ist die Notbremse zu ziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

ihr geht auch nie schlafen =D


----------



## Hirmotessa (16. Mai 2009)

Mich hält die Nebenwirkung von einem Medikament wach (Orfiril long) und stell mir grundlegende Fragen meiner MMPORG-Zukunft.... aber eine Antwort habe ich hier auch noch drauf gefunden.


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

Hirmotessa schrieb:


> Mich hält die Nebenwirkung von einem Medikament wach (Orfiril long) und stell mir grundlegende Fragen meiner MMPORG-Zukunft.... aber eine Antwort habe ich hier auch noch drauf gefunden.



Oo was kann man sich zu nem mmorpg groß gedanken machen?


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ihr geht auch nie schlafen =D


Jo ich schlafe nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das kann ich immernoch, wenn ich tot bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hirmotessa schrieb:


> Mich hält die Nebenwirkung von einem Medikament wach (Orfiril long) und stell mir grundlegende Fragen meiner MMPORG-Zukunft.... aber eine Antwort habe ich hier auch noch drauf gefunden.


Über was denkst du so nach?


----------



## Hirmotessa (16. Mai 2009)

Wieder WoW oder doch bei Eve-Online bleiben.... aber die Frage ist eigentlich nebensächlich... sie vertreibt mir nur die Zeit,denn ich fühle mich als sei es 15:00 Uhr. Noch nicht mal der Alkohol-Trick hat heute gewirkt... 2 Glas Wein und 1,5 Liter Bier reichen eigentlich, um mich schläfrig zu machen.


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Hirmotessa schrieb:


> Wieder WoW oder doch bei Eve-Online bleiben.... aber die Frage ist eigentlich nebensächlich... sie vertreibt mir nur die Zeit,denn ich fühle mich als sei es 15:00 Uhr. Noch nicht mal der Alkohol-Trick hat heute gewirkt... 2 Glas Wein und 1,5 Liter Bier reichen eigentlich, um mich schläfrig zu machen.


Tja.. schlaf halt mal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ist eh Samstag


----------



## Hirmotessa (16. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Tja.. schlaf halt mal nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du hast leicht reden. Das ist mein dritter Tag, ohne richtigen Schlaf. Kennst Du die Getriebenen aus WoW? So fühl ich mich im Moment.


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Hirmotessa schrieb:


> Du hast leicht reden. Das ist mein dritter Tag, ohne richtigen Schlaf. Kennst Du die Getriebenen aus WoW? So fühl ich mich im Moment.


Hmm...  trink weniger.. Alkohol macht zwar vorerst müde, allerdings hat man da keinen wirklich tiefen Schlaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:  Mist... jetzt ist der Premiumaccount ausgelaufen.. :/  dabei hab ich erst die Hälfte der Bleachfolgen...  ich hatte noch circa 3 oder 4GB übrig, mein Internet ist einfach zu lahm >.<''


----------



## Kronas (16. Mai 2009)

9 stunden durch die nacht gezockt, ich geh pennen


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 9 stunden durch die nacht gezockt, ich geh pennen


Nacht du Mookuhgriller

Und jetzt ist eh keiner mehr hier.. naja wayne ich bin eh am Animes gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (16. Mai 2009)

Nabend

Mal wieder nix los?


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

abend

@spectrales wohl nicht


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> @spectrales wohl nicht


sieht wohl so aus


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Sagtmal,
kann mir einer erklären wie SO eine veränderung möglich ist?
http://my.buffed.de/user/444297/


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

abend

Bringt doch mal was rein


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagtmal,
> kann mir einer erklären wie SO eine veränderung möglich ist?


ja. sie hat sich n neues bild ausm inet gesucht!
oder die schminke ausm gesicht als brustimplantate genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja. sie hat sich n neues bild ausm inet gesucht!
> _oder die schminke ausm gesicht als brustimplantate genommen_
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Buhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


brustvergrößerung in 2 Tagen \o/


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagtmal,
> kann mir einer erklären wie SO eine veränderung möglich ist?
> http://my.buffed.de/user/444297/


du wirst jetz erst stutzig? XD

btw wir dürfen nich ijn abwesenheit über andre user reden...


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du wirst jetz erst stutzig? XD
> 
> btw wir dürfen nich ijn abwesenheit über andre user reden...


im nachtschwärmer ist ein platze frei, 
ich wünsch mir fürn statement emo... äh meine nuffing herbei


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Auch hier, weiss nur nicht wielang


----------



## Lillyan (16. Mai 2009)

Mist, die ersten 3 verpaßt, Schweden und Kroatien waren nu nicht so der Bringer, Portugel hört sich ganz nett an :>

Nabend auch.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du wirst jetz erst stutzig? XD


Ich frag mich das schon den ganzen Tag o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mist, die ersten 3 verpaßt, Schweden und Kroatien waren nu nicht so der Bringer, Portugel hört sich ganz nett an :>
> 
> Nabend auch.


song contest?


Razyl schrieb:


> Ich frag mich das schon den ganzen Tag o_O


ich frag mich das, seit sie hier als karina mit anderem image auftauchte... und dann stereo noch sagte, dass sie ziemlich viele falsche namensangaben hätte..
aber egal, sie ist ja eh nicht hier... von daher nicht drüber reden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mist, die ersten 3 verpaßt, Schweden und Kroatien waren nu nicht so der Bringer, Portugel hört sich ganz nett an :>
> 
> Nabend auch.



Ich fand bisher alle besch*** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abend Lilly - wie gehts?


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Wo ist eig. Selor hin? Hab ihn jezz seit ein  paar tagen nemmer gelesen...


----------



## Lillyan (16. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich fand bisher alle besch***
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es ist Contest, da gehts mir meistens gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2009)

ist nuffing emokeksii und wieso wurde sie noch net gebannt ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es ist Contest, da gehts mir meistens gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du freust dich doch nur auf von thesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Tabuno: Ja ist sie.


----------



## Spectrales (16. Mai 2009)

Omg..
Jetzt ist es bestätigt
Emokeksii, Karina, Nuffing, whatever.. ist nur ein Fake

Die ist mir schon seit der Verwandlung auf Karina verdächtig gewesen

Vielleicht ist "sie" ja auch ein Kerl

Tebbi! Lang nimmer gelesen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ist nuffing emokeksii und wieso wurde sie noch net gebannt ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nuffing ist emokeksii, aka karina.
wieso sollte sie gebannt werden? nur weil sie bilder nimmt, die wsl nicht von ihr sind, und öfters andere namen nimmt? 
oder wegen ihren 2. acc's? weil das wurde ja mit zam geregelt, bzw den mods und das obige ist ja glaub ich kein ban grund


----------



## Spectrales (16. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nuffing ist emokeksii, aka karina.
> wieso sollte sie gebannt werden? nur weil sie bilder nimmt, die wsl nicht von ihr sind, und öfters andere namen nimmt?
> oder wegen ihren 2. acc's? weil das wurde ja mit zam geregelt, bzw den mods und das obige ist ja glaub ich kein ban grund




Nee, ist kein ban Grund.. Aber ich würde mich, wenn ich sie/er wäre ganz schnell verziehen


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nuffing ist emokeksii, aka karina.
> wieso sollte sie gebannt werden? nur weil sie bilder nimmt, die wsl nicht von ihr sind, und öfters andere namen nimmt?
> oder wegen ihren 2. acc's? weil das wurde ja mit zam geregelt, bzw den mods und das obige ist ja glaub ich kein ban grund


und wie kann man seinen namen wechseln?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Nee, ist kein ban Grund.. Aber ich würde mich, wenn ich sie/er wäre ganz schnell verziehen


wieso?
die leute, die das nicht wissen antworten doch wsl immer noch schneller/freundlicher in von ihr erstellten threads ;D



Tabuno schrieb:


> und wie kann man seinen namen wechseln?


nen driftigen grund nennen und zam darum bitten


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

? Hab ich was verpasst? Was hat sie denn getan,w aurm sie sich verziehn muss?


----------



## Spectrales (16. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und wie kann man seinen namen wechseln?



Zam nacktfotos schicken


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ? Hab ich was verpasst? Was hat sie denn getan,w aurm sie sich verziehn muss?


http://my.buffed.de/user/444297/


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/user/444297/



und jezz? Ausser das Profilfoto, sticht mir nix ins auge, was sie nicht dürfte.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Zam nacktfotos schicken


die fotos sind echt lächerlich ._.
und dreimal oder so den namen wechseln pfff


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> die fotos sind echt lächerlich ._.
> und dreimal oder so den namen wechseln pfff


nee nicht 3 ma namen wechseln. emokeksii acc wurde gelöscjt, und karina ist jetzt nuffing oder so. (also 2 ma namenswechsel^^ beim acc)
joa und die fotos... i lol'd^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> und jezz? Ausser das Profilfoto, sticht mir nix ins auge, was sie nicht dürfte.


Öhem - es geht darum das sie einfach nur ein Fake ist.
Wer kann sich in 2 tagen so verändern? 
So eine Brustgröße erreichen? o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer kann sich in 2 tagen so verändern?
> So eine Brustgröße erreichen? o_O


hab ich doch gut beschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nee nicht 3 ma namen wechseln. emokeksii acc wurde gelöscjt, und karina ist jetzt nuffing oder so. (also 2 ma namenswechsel^^ beim acc)
> joa und die fotos... i lol'd^^


jo buffed betreibt ziemlich viel aufwand für so einen 'strange' user
es könnte ja auch ein dicker bärtiger mann sein...


----------



## Spectrales (16. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo buffed betreibt ziemlich viel aufwand für so einen 'strange' user
> es könnte ja auch ein dicker bärtiger mann sein...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## Lillyan (16. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie ist das herrlich, alle können sich hier prima das Maul zerreißen, aber keiner kommt mal auf die Idee das Profil zu melden.

Klärt das mit Keksii/Nuffing per PN oder mit dem Mods/Admins. Kein Grund hier jetzt so ein Fass aufzumachen.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das herrlich, alle können sich hier prima das Maul zerreißen, aber keiner kommt mal auf die Idee das Profil zu melden.
> 
> Klärt das mit Keksii/Nuffing per PN oder mit dem Mods/Admins. Kein Grund hier jetzt so ein Fass aufzumachen.


Hm schei** stimmt - ich komm auf solche sachen immer zu spät.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das herrlich, alle können sich hier prima das Maul zerreißen, aber keiner kommt mal auf die Idee das Profil zu melden.
> 
> Klärt das mit Keksii/Nuffing per PN oder mit dem Mods/Admins. Kein Grund hier jetzt so ein Fass aufzumachen.



/Sign


----------



## Spectrales (16. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das herrlich, alle können sich hier prima das Maul zerreißen, aber keiner kommt mal auf die Idee das Profil zu melden.
> 
> Klärt das mit Keksii/Nuffing per PN oder mit dem Mods/Admins. Kein Grund hier jetzt so ein Fass aufzumachen.



Ich hab ihr schon längst eine PM geschrieben


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Edit: Grund für Post wurd gelöscht---


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich hab ihr schon längst eine PM geschrieben


du hast editiert^^


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

wui hab ich was verpasst ??


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich dachte lilly wär der dicke lkw fahrer^^


----------



## Spectrales (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Edit: Grund für Post wurd gelöscht---





Tabuno schrieb:


> du hast editiert^^




Aus gutem Grund, aber hauptsache ihr wisst wie ich denke


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

> wui hab ich was verpasst ??



gerade, wie ein Paar zeilen vom ModHammer rausgeprügelt wurden^^


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

mmhhh...


Edit: Bug? Dieser Post wollte ich NIEMALS schreiben! Ich hab  nicht "mmhhh..." geschrieben! Warum steht das da?


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

abend


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> gerade, wie ein Paar zeilen vom ModHammer rausgeprügelt wurden^^





ok das will ich jetzt wissen! 


hi moo


----------



## Spectrales (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> mmhhh...



Wtf?

Was soll das denn jetzt


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend


hallo kuh


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

lies das nochmal, hab beitrag editiert. weiss auch nicht, wie das hingekommen is -.-


----------



## Spectrales (16. Mai 2009)

Benji, dein Avatar sieht nicht grad glücklich aus, wenn man ihn länger ankuckt..



Benji9 schrieb:


> lies das nochmal, hab beitrag editiert. weiss auch nicht, wie das hingekommen is -.-



haha.. Sehr witzig


----------



## Lillyan (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> gerade, wie ein Paar zeilen vom ModHammer rausgeprügelt wurden^^


Schon klar... hier wurde gar nichts rausgeprügelt, aber hauptsache gleich den Mods die Schuld geben...


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Benji, dein Avatar sieht nicht grad glücklich aus, wenn man ihn länger ankuckt..
> 
> 
> 
> haha.. Sehr witzig



sieht aus als ob er schreit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch bemerkt? Ich bin grad am überlegen, wie das ganze Bild aussah... war nicht gerade Jugendfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Auch bemerkt? Ich bin grad am überlegen, wie das ganze Bild aussah... war nicht gerade Jugendfrei
> ...



Hmm.. wenn du das meinst was ich denke, dann ist sie wohl doch glücklich.. egal


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Auch bemerkt? Ich bin grad am überlegen, wie das ganze Bild aussah... war nicht gerade Jugendfrei
> ...



mhhh...

ich denk mir jetzt meinen teil


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

man ich will das jetzt wissen!


----------



## Spectrales (16. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> man ich will das jetzt wissen!



1. Pass auf was ich dir in Skype schreib
2. Lies die letzten Seiten im Thread

Ich hab den Satz rauseditiert, wo ich geflucht hab, dass gewisse Leute, den Mods in den Hintern kriechen


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

1: Spectrales: ICH HAB NIEMALS "MMHHH...." HINGESCHRIEBEN! NIEMALS! und trotzdem steht es dort ( . )  ,.,  ( * )

2. Lillyan. Ich habs gelesen, was spectrales geschrieben hat. Und jezz isses nicht mehr hier^^Also hat wer den Hammer geschwungen und die Zeilen rausgeprügelt. Oder jemand hat sich in die Matrix gehackt *.*

Edit: wie meine Posts immer ein paar sekunden zu langsam sind...


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> 1: Spectrales: ICH HAB NIEMALS "MMHHH...." HINGESCHRIEBEN! NIEMALS! und trotzdem steht es dort ( . )  ,.,  ( * )
> 
> 2. Lillyan. Ich habs gelesen, was spectrales geschrieben hat. Und jezz isses nicht mehr hier^^Also hat wer den Hammer geschwungen und die Zeilen rausgeprügelt. Oder jemand hat sich in die Matrix gehackt *.*



Du leidest sicher unter Halluzinationen. Hast du was getrunken oder geraucht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> 1: Spectrales: ICH HAB NIEMALS "MMHHH...." HINGESCHRIEBEN! NIEMALS! und trotzdem steht es dort ( . )  ,.,  ( * )
> 
> 2. Lillyan. Ich habs gelesen, was spectrales geschrieben hat. Und jezz isses nicht mehr hier^^Also hat wer den Hammer geschwungen und die Zeilen rausgeprügelt. Oder jemand hat sich in die Matrix gehackt *.*



1. Doch hast du, hör auf mich zu verarschen

2. Ich hab's rauseditiert, habs wohl vergessen zu erwähnen



mookuh schrieb:


> Du leidest sicher unter Halluzinationen. Hast du was getrunken oder geraucht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spinnst du?
Benji ist ein strenger Christ!


----------



## Lillyan (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> 2. Lillyan. Ich habs gelesen, was spectrales geschrieben hat. Und jezz isses nicht mehr hier^^Also hat wer den Hammer geschwungen und die Zeilen rausgeprügelt. Oder jemand hat sich in die Matrix gehackt *.*


Stimmt, User können ihre Beiträge ja nicht selbst editieren....


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Ach f***! Ich bin hier immer ein paar schritte hinterher mit posten! 

1. Lillian. Mittlerweile hab ich gemerkt das Spektrales sein post selbst editiert hat, und er nicht ganz rausgeprügelt wurde.
2. Spectrales: Ich habs nicht geschrieben! Trotzdem steht der Post da! Ich bin selber verwirrt! Zufälligerweise kam genau da die Flood-Kontrolle...


----------



## Spectrales (16. Mai 2009)

Lol Benji

Geh doch einfach mal ein bisschen früher Schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

nja, k. ich hab gestern ein paar schlücke bier getrunken. Alkohol is ja nicht verboten im christlichem Glauben^^Aber ich hab bis jezz noch nie mehr als ein halbes bier getrunken, und selbst das is bis jezz nur einmal der Fall gewesen.


----------



## Spectrales (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> nja, k. ich hab gestern ein paar schlücke bier getrunken. Alkohol is ja nicht verboten im christlichem Glauben^^Aber ich hab bis jezz noch nie mehr als ein halbes bier getrunken, und selbst das is bis jezz nur einmal der Fall gewesen.



Wie alt bist du?
Und wieso trinkst du.. Verzweiflung? Einsamkeit?


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Ach, l**** mich doch am Afterballen O.o ihr nerft *grummel*


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach, l**** mich doch am Afterballen O.o ihr nerft *grummel*


Wir nerfen dich nicht,wir nerVen dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

mhh bier. bin gleich wieder da =)


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach, l**** mich doch am Afterballen O.o ihr nerft *grummel*



Ach was wir fragen doch nur nett und freundlich


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

ICh bin 16, ich bin kein trinker! War noch nie Betrunken, hab noch nie ne Zigarette geraucht (k, mal als Kind probiert, danach nie wieder angerührt).
Nehme keine Drogen und bin so clean wie kein zweiter hier im Forum!

Eigendlich bin ich der Muster-User, wenn meine Rechtschreibung noch besser wäre.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Eigendlich bin ich der Muster-User, wenn meine Rechtschreibung noch besser wäre.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schöner witz Benji


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach, l**** mich doch am Afterballen O.o ihr nerft *grummel*


Sauf weniger wenn du es nicht verträgst...


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

STREBER!


----------



## Lillyan (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nehme keine Drogen und bin so clean wie kein zweiter hier im Forum!


Wie gut, dass du das Leben der anderen User so gut kennst :>


----------



## Spectrales (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ICh bin 16, ich bin kein trinker! War noch nie Betrunken, hab noch nie ne Zigarette geraucht (k, mal als Kind probiert, danach nie wieder angerührt).
> Nehme keine Drogen und bin so clean wie kein zweiter hier im Forum!
> 
> Eigendlich bin ich der Muster-User, wenn meine Rechtschreibung noch besser wäre.



Süüß <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

> rolleyes.gif





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hallo^^



> Sauf weniger wenn du es nicht verträgst...


Da versteht wer die Aussage meiner Sätze nicht. Ich "saufe" nicht, und vertragen tu ichs. FInd Bier rein geschmacklich nicht schlecht, lasse aber trotzdem die Finger davon.


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass du das Leben der anderen User so gut kennst :>



Der spioniert uns sicher alle aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Mai 2009)

Umaril besiegt, die Relikte sicher verstaut... und ein Pferd hab ich auch!


----------



## Spectrales (16. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Umaril besiegt, die Relikte sicher verstaut... und ein Pferd hab ich auch!



Umaril?
Relikte?

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Hmm benji wo du schon hier bist. Du hättest vorhin die Pfarrerin beim Song contest hören müssen:
"Gott urteilt über uns!"
Passt doch zu dir o_O


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Der spioniert uns sicher alle aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab ich auch grad gedacht^^


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...Ihr habt niemand mit nem blauen Pulli mit nem Silbernen Drachen drauf gesehn...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Benji, mich wundert es kein Stück, dass du in der Schule verarscht wirst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Selor schrieb:


> Umaril besiegt, die Relikte sicher verstaut... und ein Pferd hab ich auch!


Warst du schon wieder saufen oder was?


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ...Ihr habt niemand mit nem blauen Pulli mit nem Silbernen Drachen drauf gesehn...
> ...


Will ich auhc gar nicht,will ich acuh gar nicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Der spioniert uns sicher alle aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Birk schrieb:


> Warst du schon wieder saufen oder was?



Wissenslücke yucheee ^^


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

Ihr kommt alle in die Hölle so wie es aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ICh bin 16, ich bin kein trinker! War noch nie Betrunken, hab noch nie ne Zigarette geraucht (k, mal als Kind probiert, danach nie wieder angerührt).
> Nehme keine Drogen und bin so clean wie kein zweiter hier im Forum!
> 
> Eigendlich bin ich der Muster-User, wenn meine Rechtschreibung noch besser wäre.


XDDD

lass ma deinen namen änder in xBENJI9x oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

> Hmm benji wo du schon hier bist. Du hättest vorhin die Pfarrerin beim Song contest hören müssen:
> "Gott urteilt über uns!"
> Passt doch zu dir o_O



Wenn ich das so höre, muss ich ihr recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

*hust* ^^ 
rot *hust* *hust*


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wissenslücke yucheee ^^


Selor der olle Säufer ist wieder im Lande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2009)

btw ich werd morgen konfirmiert^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so höre, muss ich ihr recht geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie kann eine imaginäre Figur über jemanden urteilen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Selor der olle Säufer ist wieder im Lande
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur weil ihr keine Ahnung habt bin ich sofort wieder ein Säufer...


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> btw ich werd morgen konfirmiert^^


Du Konfromist!!! Auf ihn!!


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

ich wurd nie konfirmiert^^ Brauch ich auch nicht. Getauft bin ich aber (oder isdas das gleiche?)


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nur weil ihr keine Ahnung habt bin ich sofort wieder ein Säufer...


Ach war doch nicht so gemeint =)
Abend erstmals


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie kann eine imaginäre Figur über jemanden urteilen?



Das muss ich jetzt einfach mal reinschreiben. Wahrscheinlich kennt den Spruch jeder von euch.

"Religionskriege sind Konflikte zwischen erwachsenen Menschen, bei denen es darum geht, wer den cooleren, imaginären Freund hat."


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ich wurd nie konfirmiert^^ Brauch ich auch nicht. Getauft bin ich aber (oder isdas das gleiche?)


Du bist in der Kirche und kennst den Unterschied nicht? o_O


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

ich hab mich auch nich konfirmieren lassen. is eh nur alles heuchelei


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

> Nur weil ihr keine Ahnung habt bin ich sofort wieder ein Säufer!



he, das is mein Spruch!


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Razyl: Wem kratzt?


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab mich auch nich konfirmieren lassen. is eh nur alles heuchelei


joa stimm ich dir zu aber...
money money money


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Mai 2009)

Ich hab nur zu lange Oblivion gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Plus Erschöpfung, nix gut...

Wobei ich heute gemerkt habe WIE dermaßen unattraktiv meine Stelle im THW klingt...


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ich wurd nie konfirmiert^^ Brauch ich auch nicht. Getauft bin ich aber (oder isdas das gleiche?)


OMFG Du bist GLÄUBIGER Christ und kennst nichtmal den Unterschied?   Du bist echt eine Flasche >.<


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> joa stimm ich dir zu aber...
> *money money money*


Gib uns auch was ab =)


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Razyl: Wem kratzt?


Du bist gläubiger Christ,bist dermaßen in die Kirche verschossen und kennst den Unterschied nicht? Das ist echt heftig



Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab nur zu lange Oblivion gezockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie klingt die denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du Konfromist!!! Auf ihn!!



ich wurde auch schon konfirmiert und nun?


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie klingt die denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nun wir haben die "Coolen Sprenger", die "Heroischen Bergungsgruppen", die "Autoritäre Fachgruppe Führung und Kommunikation" etc. etc.

Und ich? "Verwaltungshelfer im Stab"^^

Das klingt so dermaßen abturnend... "Hey cool du bist beim THW, was machst du denn da?", "Ich bin in der Verwaltung tätig..."


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und ich? "Verwaltungshelfer im Stab"^^
> 
> Das klingt so dermaßen abturnend... "Hey cool du bist beim THW, was machst du denn da?", "Ich bin in der Verwaltung tätig..."


Ok die klingt echt... komisch^^


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nun wir haben die "Coolen Sprenger", die "Heroischen Bergungsgruppen", die "Autoritäre Fachgruppe Führung und Kommunikation" etc. etc.
> 
> Und ich? "Verwaltungshelfer im Stab"^^
> 
> Das klingt so dermaßen abturnend... "Hey cool du bist beim THW, was machst du denn da?", "Ich bin in der Verwaltung tätig..."


selor transforms to a bürokrat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nun wir haben die "Coolen Sprenger", die "Heroischen Bergungsgruppen", die "Autoritäre Fachgruppe Führung und Kommunikation" etc. etc.
> 
> Und ich? "Verwaltungshelfer im Stab"^^
> 
> Das klingt so dermaßen abturnend... "Hey cool du bist beim THW, was machst du denn da?", "Ich bin in der Verwaltung tätig..."



Mein Bruder macht grad Grundausbildung in Aalen..

Er fragt in welchem Ortsverband du bist^^


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Jeder kann Christ sein, die Anforderungen sind einfach: Du bekennst Gott alle deine Sünden und bittest ihn um Vergebung. Und du bittest ihn, in dein Leben (manche sagen an dieser Stelle "Herz" zu kommen.

Schon fertig^^Wenn ich mir euch so anhöhre, seid ihr die strengeren Gläubiger als ich^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok die klingt echt... komisch^^



Passt so gut immer *gg*



riesentrolli schrieb:


> selor transforms to a bürokrat
> 
> *Bild*



So exzessiv dann nun doch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mookuh schrieb:


> Mein Bruder macht grad Grundausbildung in Aalen..
> 
> Er fragt in welchem Ortsverband du bist^^



Wuppertal, wo denn sonst?


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> joa stimm ich dir zu aber...
> money money money



Ich musste es vor 2 Jahren machen. Das Geld, das die einem geben, war es meiner Meinung nach nicht wert.


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wuppertal, wo denn sonst?



Mhh ka

ich hab nicht auf deinen wohnort geschaut


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich musste es vor 2 Jahren machen. Das Geld, das die einem geben, war es meiner Meinung nach nicht wert.


wieviel hast du bekommen wenn man fragen darf oder schick mir ne pm^^


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Ich geh jezz Warcraft III spielen, will wer ne runde Dota?


----------



## Lillyan (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jeder kann Christ sein, die Anforderungen sind einfach: Du bekennst Gott alle deine Sünden und bittest ihn um Vergebung. Und du bittest ihn, in dein Leben (manche sagen an dieser Stelle "Herz" zu kommen.


Damit machst dus dir schon recht einfach. Dann könntest auch einfach auf deinem Sterbebett alles gestehen etc. und du glaubst das macht einen gläubigen Christen aus?


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

ich muss auch 2 jahre machen ^^ bin noch dabei


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich geh jezz Warcraft III spielen, will wer ne runde Dota?



Ich frag mal kurz Kronas der spielt das ziemlich viel zurzeit^^


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Lillyan: Jop, das reicht :> Allerdings musst du das ernst nehmen. Das schwatzt man nicht irgendwie vor sich hin. 
Und du musst es auch "zulassen", das Gott in dir wirkt. Und das wollen hier ja nicht gerade alle :/


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

@mookuh: http://www.myspace.com/mcdonalds_scouts200...gn=qualiscout09 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

Dota stinkt!


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Mai 2009)

Ich spiel auch mit wc3  ^^ aber nur Dota  was anneres kann ich abends net

WUHU ich werd RIND tester !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Also ich heiss auch in Warcraft Benji9, und du?


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jeder kann Christ sein, die Anforderungen sind einfach: Du bekennst Gott alle deine Sünden und bittest ihn um Vergebung. Und du bittest ihn, in dein Leben (manche sagen an dieser Stelle "Herz" zu kommen.
> 
> Schon fertig^^Wenn ich mir euch so anhöhre, seid ihr die strengeren Gläubiger als ich^^


Haha
Träum weiter - das ist bei weitem kein gläubiger Christ.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Mai 2009)

terrorsatan   !! ^^
lass im chan : Buffed treffn


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Lillyan: Jop, das reicht :> Allerdings musst du das ernst nehmen. Das schwatzt man nicht irgendwie vor sich hin.
> Und du musst es auch "zulassen", das Gott in dir wirkt. Und das wollen hier ja nicht gerade alle :/



In mir soll nichts wirken außer eine hübsche grüne Oriondame Oo


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> @mookuh: [...]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



-.-    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


kronas hat keine zeit er spielt defience


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

kommt in Warcraft in den Channel: "Buffed.de" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: k, doch ned


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Defiance orpg? ^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Lillyan: Jop, das reicht :> Allerdings musst du das ernst nehmen. Das schwatzt man nicht irgendwie vor sich hin.
> Und du musst es auch "zulassen", das Gott in dir wirkt. Und das wollen hier ja nicht gerade alle :/


Nein das reicht nicht.
und zum letzten:
Sorry,aber etwas imaginäres kann in mir nicht wirken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

es wird noch geschehen...


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> In mir soll nichts wirken außer eine hübsche grüne Oriondame Oo


óÒ
ne dame von denen hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> óÒ
> ne dame von denen hier?
> 
> 
> ...



Nein eine von diesen hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> óÒ
> ne dame von denen hier?
> 
> 
> ...



was für eine soll er den sonst meinen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Selor schrieb:


> Nein eine von diesen hier:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dadrin findest du von denen sicher auch eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

so, bin off, sonst bekomm ich laags$


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2009)

bin mal off wegen konfirmation morgen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 n8


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> so, bin off, sonst bekomm ich laags$






Tabuno schrieb:


> bin mal off wegen konfirmation morgen und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nacht euch beiden


----------



## Spectrales (16. Mai 2009)

Nacht Benji, Nacht Tebbi


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

wieder da. Terrorsatan is off in Warcraft O.o


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

soo mal eine weitere vom staat bedrohte band hören:

np: SS-Kaliert - welcome "Addiction"


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> soo mal eine weitere vom staat bedrohte band hören:
> 
> np: SS-Kaliert - welcome "Addiction"



viel spaß


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

alle am schlafen?


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

ne net ganz


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> alle am schlafen?



ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZ

klar..


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

kennt ihr bäumchen wechsel dich?









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Mai 2009)

A british tar is soaring soul, free as a mountain bird *sing*


----------



## Spectrales (16. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kennt ihr bäumchen wechsel dich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waaas, auf wen spielst du an?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kennt ihr bäumchen wechsel dich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




edit: hab mich verlesen vorhin^^


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Waaas, auf wen spielst du an?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


och öhm *rum drucks*
auf niemanden XD


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

@nuffing: mhh auf deinem ava siehst du anders aus als in deinem profil woher kommt den das?


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ne net ganz


hehe..  aber halb, was?


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> @nuffing: mhh auf deinem ava siehst du anders aus als in deinem profil woher kommt den das?



Das kommt davon das du nicht immer von "du" ausgehen solltest, ich nehm auch nicht an das du eine gezeichnete und gepunktete kuh bist.


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Das kommt davon das du nicht immer von "du" ausgehen solltest, ich nehm auch nicht an das du eine gezeichnete und gepunktete kuh bist.



doch bin ich


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Mai 2009)




----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Das kommt davon das du nicht immer von "du" ausgehen solltest, ich nehm auch nicht an das du eine gezeichnete und gepunktete kuh bist.


bei wechselnden avas gehen wir nun aber bei dir von einer fakerin aus...
und naja... du hast mookuh nie im rl gesehen... ich meine, neben dem einen typ, der wie ne katze aussieht kanns vll auch menschen geben, die sich zur kuh machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Das kommt davon das du nicht immer von "du" ausgehen solltest, ich nehm auch nicht an das du eine gezeichnete und gepunktete kuh bist.


Jo - erstmal ne lange Zeit ein Bild stehen lassen,dies dann einfachmal austauschen gegen eine großbusige Frau - joa klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> doch bin ich



Na dann


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei wechselnden avas gehen wir nun aber bei dir von einer fakerin aus...
> und naja... du hast mookuh nie im rl gesehen... ich meine, neben dem einen typ, der wie ne katze aussieht kanns vll auch menschen geben, die sich zur kuh machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von was andere ausgehen ist mir egal, genau so hat mich noch nie jemand direkt gefragt ob ich das bin, wenn andere von was ausgehen was ich nie von mir gegeben hab ist das auch nicht mein problem.

Auserdem möcht ich nicht das leute mich auf mein aussehen begrenzen, ich kann oberflächlichkeit nicht leiden, darum kanns mir auch egal sein


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Von was andere ausgehen ist mir egal, genau so hat mich noch nie jemand direkt gefragt ob ich das bin, wenn andere von was ausgehen was ich nie von mir gegeben hab ist das auch nicht mein problem.
> 
> Auserdem möcht ich nicht das leute mich auf mein aussehen begrenzen, ich kann oberflächlichkeit nicht leiden, darum kanns mir auch egal sein



Hattest du den überhaupt schonmal ein echtes Bild von dir drinnen?


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Hattest du den überhaupt schonmal ein echtes Bild von dir drinnen?



Ja, auf wunsch einer person die wollte das ich es mal mach, obwohl sie gleichzeitig auch wieder gesagt hat es ist ihr egal wie ich aussehe, was irgendwie paradox ist..., hab ich eins reingemacht.


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

Man mookuh  wegen deiner Signatur hab ich jetzt Hunger und nix zum essen da


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Man mookuh  wegen deiner Signatur hab ich jetzt Hunger und nix zum essen da


ich ess kuchen und trink bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Von was andere ausgehen ist mir egal, genau so hat mich noch nie jemand direkt gefragt ob ich das bin, wenn andere von was ausgehen was ich nie von mir gegeben hab ist das auch nicht mein problem.
> 
> Auserdem möcht ich nicht das leute mich auf mein aussehen begrenzen, ich kann oberflächlichkeit nicht leiden, darum kanns mir auch egal sein


Yay ich stell einfach Bilder von jemand anderen rein - bin ja nicht Ich sondern wer anders - total unbekanntes.
Wäre es ein Bild von irgendeiner Band, irgendeinen Sänger oder sonst was wärs ok aber sowas ...


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Man mookuh  wegen deiner Signatur hab ich jetzt Hunger und nix zum essen da



N saftiges Steak wär jetzt nicht schlecht oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Auserdem möcht ich nicht das leute mich auf mein aussehen begrenzen, ich kann oberflächlichkeit nicht leiden, darum kanns mir auch egal sein


und da macht man natürlich bilder rein, die andere personen zeigen.



riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich ess kuchen und trink bier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmmm klingt nach ner guten mischung.... afk^^


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> N saftiges Steak wär jetzt nicht schlecht oder?



mehrere saftige Steaks noch besser...


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Mai 2009)

Steak.... *sabber*


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> mehrere saftige Steaks noch besser...



Stell dir einfach mal den Geschmack vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Stell dir einfach mal den Geschmack vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach halt schon die Klappe^^  Das Bild ist Folter genug


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Yay ich stell einfach Bilder von jemand anderen rein - bin ja nicht Ich sondern wer anders - total unbekanntes.
> Wäre es ein Bild von irgendeiner Band, irgendeinen Sänger oder sonst was wärs ok aber sowas ...



Ich glaub wenn ich bilder von freundinen rein mach ist das völlig ok, Sie machen es mit meinen bildern und ich amch es mit ihren bildern und wir machen es schon ewig so, was du tust kann mir egal sein und genau so kann es dir egal sein was ich tu


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub ich muss mal wieder schick essen gehen... so ein leckeres Lammrückensteak... mit Pfefferrahmsauce und Folienkartoffeln, dazu ein kleiner frischer Salat... mhmmmmm


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ach halt schon die Klappe^^  Das Bild ist Folter genug



Aber gibs doch zu ein leckeres Steak, dazu vllt noch Pommes wären jetzt schon nicht schlecht

verdammt jetzt bekomm ich selbst schon hunger -.-


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ach halt schon die Klappe^^  Das Bild ist Folter genug


>_< Blockier das Bild halt...   *auch Hunger*  Steeeeeeak


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich glaub wenn ich bilder von freundinen rein mach ist das völlig ok, Sie machen es mit meinen bildern und ich amch es mit ihren bildern und wir machen es schon ewig so, was du tust kann mir egal sein und genau so kann es dir egal sein was ich tu


Freundinnen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Immer für wen anders ausgeben,der hübscher ist als wer anders?


----------



## FermiParadoxon (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich glaub wenn ich bilder von freundinen rein mach ist das völlig ok, Sie machen es mit meinen bildern und ich amch es mit ihren bildern und wir machen es schon ewig so, was du tust kann mir egal sein und genau so kann es dir egal sein was ich tu


Das ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn. 
Was willst du damit zeigen? Dass du Freunde _hast_?


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Freundinnen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab mich nie für jemand anderen ausgegeben, ihr seit von ausgegangen das ist nicht mein problem, und hübscher ist geschmackssache


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Aber gibs doch zu ein leckeres Steak, dazu vllt noch Pommes wären jetzt schon nicht schlecht
> 
> verdammt jetzt bekomm ich selbst schon hunger -.-



Hm Steak mit pommes ist nicht so mein ding. Eher mit bisschen Rot/Weisswein Reis und Sauce


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Das ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn.
> Was willst du damit zeigen? Dass du Freunde _hast_?


doch das ergibt sinn...
statt mich selbst zu zeigen zeig ich bilder von freunden. diese zeigen dann bilder von mir.
ist doch viel besser, als wenn ich selbst das bild nehme...
verstehste?? nein?
ich auch net ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Ok ok... wir haben alle kapiert, dass nuffing Bilder von anderen Leuten zeigt... aber jetzt ist mal wieder gut hier.. hört auf euch alle auf sie zu stürzen :/  *Lilly auf den Plan ruf*


----------



## Lillyan (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Auserdem möcht ich nicht das leute mich auf mein aussehen begrenzen, ich kann oberflächlichkeit nicht leiden, darum kanns mir auch egal sein


Einerseits über Oberflächlichkeit reden, andererseits ständig gutaussehende großbusige Frauen ins Profil packen. Ja, das finde ich schon paradox.


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Das ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn.
> Was willst du damit zeigen? Dass du Freunde _hast_?



Ich will gar nicht zeigen, eben fals nicht fremden, sondern leuten die ich kenn, wir zeigen uns das wir uns wichtig sind.

Was ich mich andersrum frag was es hier alle so interesiert wie ich aussehe, das ergibt für mich keinen sinn, bei so gutw ie jeden anderen menschen ist es euch doch auch egal.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ok ok... wir haben alle kapiert, dass nuffing Bilder von anderen Leuten zeigt... aber jetzt ist mal wieder gut hier.. hört auf euch alle auf sie zu stürzen :/  *Lilly auf den Plan ruf*






Lillyan schrieb:


> Einerseits über Oberflächlichkeit reden, andererseits ständig gutaussehende großbusige Frauen ins Profil packen. Ja, das finde ich schon paradox.


haha herrlich xD


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nie für jemand anderen ausgegeben, ihr seit von ausgegangen das ist nicht mein problem, und hübscher ist geschmackssache


Du tust ein Bild von jemand anderen von dir rein - mom lass mich überlegen? es ist keine Band oder sonstiges - der natürliche Menschenverstand geht dann davon aus das du es bist - schlau überlegt.
Ziemlich dreist


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Mai 2009)

Mhm... Reis... mit Bratensauce... und einem Sauerbraten, ein bisschen Dill dazu...


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mhm... Reis... mit Bratensauce... und einem Sauerbraten, ein bisschen Dill dazu...


igitt reis... :<


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Einerseits über Oberflächlichkeit reden, andererseits ständig gutaussehende großbusige Frauen ins Profil packen. Ja, das finde ich schon paradox.



Ständig? beweise das ständig, ich bin mir 100% sicher das nur 1ne meiner freundinen einen großen busen hat, das was du sagst entspricht nicht der wirklichkeit


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haha herrlich xD


Aaaaah das Universum bricht zusammen, sogar Lilly macht mit >.<


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ständig? beweise das ständig, ich bin mir 100% sicher das nur 1ne meiner freundinen einen großen busen hat, das was du sagst entspricht nicht der wirklichkeit


Aber immer bilder in hübschen Posen reinbringen wo meistens etwas "attraktivität" rüberwächst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du tust ein Bild von jemand anderen von dir rein - mom lass mich überlegen? es ist keine Band oder sonstiges - der natürliche Menschenverstand geht dann davon aus das du es bist - schlau überlegt.
> Ziemlich dreist



Das andere davon ausgehen ist nicht MEIN problem, das hat nichts mit dreist zu tun buffed ist keine Partnerbörse ich will hier also auch keinen kennenlernen und ihn von meinen aussehen überzeugen.


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nie für jemand anderen ausgegeben, ihr seit von ausgegangen das ist nicht mein problem, und hübscher ist geschmackssache



wenn man ein normales bild als profilbild und als ava hat geht man normal eben davon aus



Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht zeigen, eben fals nicht fremden, sondern leuten die ich kenn, wir zeigen uns das wir uns wichtig sind.
> 
> Was ich mich andersrum frag was es hier alle so interesiert wie ich aussehe, das ergibt für mich keinen sinn, bei so gutw ie jeden anderen menschen ist es euch doch auch egal.



oO deine Freundinnen schauen dein Buffed-profil an um sich zu überzeugen, dass sie dir wichtig sind


----------



## FermiParadoxon (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht zeigen, eben fals nicht fremden, sondern leuten die ich kenn, wir zeigen uns das wir uns wichtig sind.


Buffed goes Schüler VZ. Yay!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ständig? beweise das ständig, ich bin mir 100% sicher das nur 1ne meiner freundinen einen großen busen hat, das was du sagst entspricht nicht der wirklichkeit


ersetzt großbusige durch übergeschminkte, und es stimmt wieder.




Birk schrieb:


> Aaaaah das Universum bricht zusammen, sogar Lilly macht mit >.<


<3



FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Buffed goes Schüler VZ. Yay!


dann fehlen hier aber grps wie "wir sind kanacken in lederjacken" XD


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber immer bilder in hübschen Posen reinbringen wo meistens etwas "attraktivität" rüberwächst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun`? Stellst du gern von deinen bildern die hässlichen rein?


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Das andere davon ausgehen ist nicht MEIN problem, das hat nichts mit dreist zu tun buffed ist keine Partnerbörse ich will hier also auch keinen kennenlernen und ihn von meinen aussehen überzeugen.


Warum tust du dann immer Bilder rein von deinen "Freundinnen" wo sie sich immer möglichst schön und attraktiv geben? Warum nicht einfach ein stinknormales Bild?


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun`? Stellst du gern von deinen bildern die hässlichen rein?



würdest du Bilder von hässlichen freundinnen von dir also nicht reinstellen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Das andere davon ausgehen ist nicht MEIN problem, das hat nichts mit dreist zu tun buffed ist keine Partnerbörse ich will hier also auch keinen kennenlernen und ihn von meinen aussehen überzeugen.






Nuffing schrieb:


> und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun`? Stellst du gern von deinen bildern die hässlichen rein?


wenn du keinen kennenlernen willst und niemand von deinem aussehen überzeugen willst... warum kannste dann net auch die hässlichen bilder reinstellen?


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun`? Stellst du gern von deinen bildern die hässlichen rein?


Ich stelle gar keine Bilder von mir rein - ausnahmen gab es evtl. mal aber selbst die waren nicht besonders hübsch dargestellt.


----------



## Lillyan (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing diskutiert ja mit und ich wundere mich nur über eine Aussage, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann.



> Ständig? beweise das ständig, ich bin mir 100% sicher das nur 1ne meiner freundinen einen großen busen hat, das was du sagst entspricht nicht der wirklichkeit



Tut mir Leid, ich speichere deine Profilbilder nicht. Ich erinnere mich zumindest mal an ein Bild wo "<3 Mieze" auf einer Brust stand. Okay, an die Größe erinnere ich mich nicht mehr, kann man Anhand solcher Bilder auch meist schwer sehen. Dennoch spielst du mit den Reizen fremder Menschen.... und das als Mensch, der nichts von Oberflächlichkeit hält. Versuch doch einfach mit deiner Persönlichkeit Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen, ich bin mir sicher da hast du auch einiges zu bieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (16. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> würdest du Bilder von hässlichen freundinnen von dir also nicht reinstellen?


Spinnst du? Mit solchen Leuten freundet man sich doch gar nicht erst an!


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Spinnst du? Mit solchen Leuten freundet man sich doch gar nicht erst an!



Wurde vorher nicht noch gesagt man soll sich nicht auf oberflächliches beziehen...


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

Seit ihr jetzt fertig mit dem thema? Ich glaub weder das der thread jetzt mit so nen schwachsin den ihr hier total hochschaukelt rein passt, noch rein soll, und ich sowieso nicht kapier was genau ihr überhaupt wollt?

Es kann euch doch sowieso egal sein, ihr macht aus ner müke nen elefanten


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Seit ihr jetzt fertig mit dem thema? Ich glaub weder das der thread jetzt mit so nen schwachsin den ihr hier total hochschaukelt rein passt, noch rein soll, und ich sowieso nicht kapier was genau ihr überhaupt wollt?
> 
> Es kann euch doch sowieso egal sein, ihr macht aus ner müke nen elefanten


Siehst du Lilly?  Ich dachte mir doch schon, dass sie keine Lust auf das Thema hat, und wollte es deswegen stoppen...  Ich würd sagen:  *Das Thema ist beendet, weil sie es so will!*


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Siehst du Lilly?  Ich dachte mir doch schon, dass sie keine Lust auf das Thema hat, und wollte es deswegen stoppen...  Ich würd sagen:  *Das Thema ist beendet, weil sie es so will!*



Hat wer ein anderes Thema?


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir doch schon, dass sie keine Lust auf das Thema hat,


Warum wohl nur?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Hat wer ein anderes Thema?



FOOOD!


----------



## FermiParadoxon (16. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Hat wer ein anderes Thema?


Griechenland hat 12 Punkte bekommen!


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum wohl nur?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt da so verschieden Gerüchte...


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen:  *Das Thema ist beendet, weil sie es so will!*


das thema ist nicht beendet, *weil ich es so will!*
und nu? ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (16. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Siehst du Lilly?  Ich dachte mir doch schon, dass sie keine Lust auf das Thema hat, und wollte es deswegen stoppen...  Ich würd sagen:  *Das Thema ist beendet, weil sie es so will!*


Was heißt "Siehst du Lilly?". Wenn sie mitdiskutiert mach ich auch mit *schulterzuck* Immerhin ist sie anwesend, schien interessiert und ich hab sie in keinster Weise beleidigt.

Da sie es nun aber so will ist das Thema beendet.

Deutschland ist wieder auf dem letzten Platz \o/


----------



## Spectrales (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ihr macht aus ner müke nen elefanten



Okayyy...


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Seit ihr jetzt fertig mit dem thema? Ich glaub weder das der thread jetzt mit so nen schwachsin den ihr hier total hochschaukelt rein passt, noch rein soll, und ich sowieso nicht *kapier was genau ihr überhaupt wollt?
> *
> Es kann euch doch sowieso egal sein, ihr macht aus ner müke nen elefanten


Stell doch einfach mal ein Bild von dir rein - ach ja mist,du hast ja ne abmachnung mit deinen freundinnen - immer nur von den anderen Bilder reinstellen....
Schon scheiße was?


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

juhu endlich wider icq spam von russischen bots


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Okayyy...


lul... schon der titel... xD


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

Re

endlich erlöst von dieser scheiß0e!


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du keinen kennenlernen willst und niemand von deinem aussehen überzeugen willst... warum kannste dann net auch die hässlichen bilder reinstellen?



Weil man, wenn man mal bilder von sich rein stellt bestimmt nicht hässliche reinmachen will, das sollte dir auch klar sein, es gibt irgenwdo drotzdem eine gewisse scharmgrenze



Razyl schrieb:


> Ich stelle gar keine Bilder von mir rein - ausnahmen gab es evtl. mal aber selbst die waren nicht besonders hübsch dargestellt.



Ich muss nicht handeln wie du, wir leben in einem freien land



Lillyan schrieb:


> Nuffing diskutiert ja mit und ich wundere mich nur über eine Aussage, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, und auch bei dem bild hat mich keiner gefragt ob ICH es bin, im moment diskutiert hier grad jeder rum, aber im grunde kapier ich bei keinen einzigen was sie überhaupt jetzt noch von mir wollen, weil ich alles erklärt hab und meine aktionen muss ich wohl nicht rechtfertigen, besonders weil ich keinen damit schade.

Und die größe war übrigens nicht groß, ich war beim bh shopen mit dabei ich werd es wohl wissen müssen

Die sache ist, ich tu weder was böses, ncoh was verbotenes, ich kapier also nicht was es hier im moment zu diskutieren gibt


----------



## Spectrales (16. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lul... schon der titel... xD



Darum geht's ja


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Deutschland ist wieder auf dem letzten Platz \o/



Hast du was anderes erwartet?



riesentrolli schrieb:


> juhu endlich wider icq spam von russischen bots



wegen sowas benutz ich QIP...


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Weil man, wenn man mal bilder von sich rein stellt bestimmt nicht hässliche reinmachen will, das sollte dir auch klar sein, es gibt irgenwdo drotzdem eine gewisse scharmgrenze


vll auch mal eine andere pose?... 
na, wenn man nicht genug scham hat,nicht irgendwelche bilder von "freundinnen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  reinzustellen...
aber egal, laut birk ist das thema eh beendet


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Hast du was anderes erwartet?
> 
> 
> 
> wegen sowas benutz ich QIP...


hab ich ja auch. aber ich hatte schon lange keine mehr, hab die regelrecht vermisst^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Weil man, wenn man mal bilder von sich rein stellt bestimmt nicht hässliche reinmachen will, das sollte dir auch klar sein, es gibt irgenwdo drotzdem eine gewisse scharmgrenze


Naja du musst dich ja für dich selbst schämen wenn du ausgerechnet Bilder von deinen Freundinnen reinstellst...


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum wohl nur?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil es kein sinn hat darum, hier will keiner irgend was wissen sondern es geht nur drum mir was vorzuwerfen, mehr nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hab ich ja auch. aber ich hatte schon lange keine mehr, hab die regelrecht vermisst^^


hatte die bis vor nem halben jahr fast täglich...
war schon kacke, als ich da mim lap saß, so ne nachricht bekomme, meine mom (kann russisch) guckt da drüber, liest iwas mit pornos und starrt mich an >.<


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Mai 2009)

Hehe  Rusko Star ;D

Da war einer eine Klasse über mit dem beim Teenie-Tausch von blitz oder sowas ^^

was ganz lustig anzusehen, als er sich im Zimmer von dem Rusko mit Ruskos "Kumpel" über die Schwuchtel lustig gemacht hat ;D


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hatte die bis vor nem halben jahr fast täglich...
> war schon kacke, als ich da mim lap saß, so ne nachricht bekomme, meine mom (kann russisch) guckt da drüber, liest iwas mit pornos und startt mich an >.<


jaja da warn teilweise interessante seiten dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

und diese ganze diskution is wegen einem foto entstanden? krank


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hab ich ja auch. aber ich hatte schon lange keine mehr, hab die regelrecht vermisst^^



was haben sie den so geschrieben?^^


----------



## Spectrales (16. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Hehe  Rusko Star ;D
> 
> Da war einer eine Klasse über mit dem beim Teenie-Tausch von blitz oder sowas ^^
> 
> was ganz lustig anzusehen, als er sich im Zimmer von dem Rusko mit Ruskos "Kumpel" über die Schwuchtel lustig gemacht hat ;D



Omfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Weil es kein sinn hat darum, hier will keiner irgend was wissen sondern es geht nur drum mir was vorzuwerfen, mehr nicht.


warum versuchst du dann überhaupt doch zu rechtfertigen, wenn du weisst, dass wir nichts wissen wollen, sondern dir nur sachen vorwerfen...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Raheema schrieb:


> und diese ganze diskution is wegen einem foto entstanden? krank


eines fotos wegen.


----------



## Lillyan (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Die sache ist, ich tu weder was böses, ncoh was verbotenes, ich kapier also nicht was es hier im moment zu diskutieren gibt


Die Sache ist, dass solche Bilder Aufsehen erregen. Dessen bist du dir recht bewußt denke ich und du merkst es auch, legst es vielleicht sogar darauf an, aber das will ich jetzt nicht unterstellen. Dann sollte dir auch klar sein, dass sie zu einem Gesprächsthema werden.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> was haben sie den so geschrieben?^^


>kyrillischer blubb< >pr0n bzw pseudo pr0n site<.ru




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> und diese ganze diskution is wegen einem foto entstanden? krank


weil sie ständig ihre Bilder wechselt.Und das sind alles "freundinnen"


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll auch mal eine andere pose?...
> na, wenn man nicht genug scham hat,nicht irgendwelche bilder von "freundinnen"
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn die person die abgebildet ist , es erstens selber tut und dazu nichts dagegen hat wirds da wohl auch keine scham geben, sollte dir aber auch selber klar sein


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> weil sie ständig ihre Bilder wechselt.Und das sind alles "freundinnen"




aso 

aber is das nicht egal? 
weil wir stellen doch auch immer andere avas rein oder nich?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Wenn die person die abgebildet ist , es erstens selber tut und dazu nichts dagegen hat wirds da wohl auch keine scham geben, sollte dir aber auch selber klar sein


tja, da wir deine freundinnen nicht kennen, du die fotos oft wechselst, und mit deinen verschiedenen namen, etc, der verdacht eines fakes aufkommt, wer weiss...
aber ach ich schweife ab, wir gehen davon aus, es sind deine freundinnen...
und ich werfe ja wieder nur vor, verdammt...


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> aso
> 
> aber is das nicht egal?
> weil wir stellen doch auch immer andere avas rein oder nich?


Aber sicherlich nicht von Freundinnen - besonders immer in top Posen.
Lustigerweise das sie die alten Galerie Bilder sofort gelöscht hat...


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> aso
> 
> aber is das nicht egal?
> weil wir stellen doch auch immer andere avas rein oder nich?



Richtig, deswegen kapier ich das auch nicht, bei anderen ist es doch auch egal wer das jetzt auf den bild ist.

Und das wichtigste ist " ES HAT MICH NIE JEMAND GEFRAGT WIE ICH AUSEHE"

Es ist eine total sinlose diskusion wo es grad nur drum geht mich was vorzuwerfen, obwohl von mir nie aussagen karmen von " das bin ich"


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Mai 2009)

Es gibt aber unterschiede ob jmd nicht erkannt werden will, und einen Phantasie-Ava nimmt ( oder iwas band, wtf-mäßiges ) oder ein echtes Bild.


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber sicherlich nicht von Freundinnen - besonders immer in top Posen.
> Lustigerweise das sie die alten Galerie Bilder sofort gelöscht hat...



Richtig, damit ich mir diskusionen wegen bildern von anderen nicht mehr antun muss weil ihr da so nen geschiss draus macht.


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Es gibt aber unterschiede ob jmd nicht erkannt werden will, und einen Phantasie-Ava nimmt ( oder iwas band, wtf-mäßiges ) oder ein echtes Bild.



Und welchen?


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Richtig, deswegen kapier ich das auch nicht, bei anderen ist es doch auch egal wer das jetzt auf den bild ist.
> 
> Und das wichtigste ist " ES HAT MICH NIE JEMAND GEFRAGT WIE ICH AUSEHE"
> 
> Es ist eine total sinlose diskusion wo es grad nur drum geht mich was vorzuwerfen, obwohl von mir nie aussagen karmen von " das bin ich"



wie siehst du aus? :O


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Richtig, damit ich mir diskusionen wegen bildern von anderen nicht mehr antun muss weil ihr da so nen geschiss draus macht.


weil du das auch heute früh schon wusstest - haste ein schlechtes gewissen?


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber sicherlich nicht von Freundinnen - besonders immer in top Posen.
> Lustigerweise das sie die alten Galerie Bilder sofort gelöscht hat...




aso na denn 

aber trotzdem verstehe ich nicht ganz den sinn in dieser diskution


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> weil du das auch heute früh schon wusstest - haste ein schlechtes gewissen?



Heute früh? Du redest unsinn, heute morgen hat ich genau die selben bilder drin wie jetzt, ich hab erst jetzt 1 bild rein gemacht nach dem mir jemand ne pm mit ner frage geschickt hat.


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> aso na denn
> 
> aber trotzdem verstehe ich nicht ganz den sinn in dieser diskution



Es gibt kein, es geht nur wieder um das gemeinschafts gefühl das alle auf mir rum hacken wie sie es öfters mal gern tun.


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> aber trotzdem verstehe ich nicht ganz den sinn in dieser diskution


Ich auch nicht....   

Wo steckt eigentlich unser crime solving asshole, wenn man ihn mal dringend braucht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Und welchen?



z.B. den: Man erkennt bei einem Phantasiebild sofort, dass es nicht die Person darstellt, die es benutzt. z.B. Meiner

Bei deinen Bildern nimmt man aber an, dass sie dich darstellen sollen.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Heute früh? Du redest unsinn, heute morgen hat ich genau die selben bilder drin wie jetzt, ich hab erst jetzt 1 bild rein gemacht nach dem mir jemand ne pm mit ner frage geschickt hat.


Ich war heute um 11.00 uhr on und habe deinen neuen Ava gesehen,dann dein Profilbild und in der Galerie waren da nur die 2 neuen Bilder.


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

also warum lassen wir das nich einfach? is ja kinder kacke!


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Es gibt kein, es geht nur wieder um das gemeinschafts gefühl das alle auf mir rum hacken wie sie es öfters mal gern tun.



Wenn es uns nur ums gemeinschaftsgefühl ginge könnten wir auch einfach eine Anti-Nuffing gruppe gründen...


btw  hat von euch schon jemand den film "Illuminati" gesehen? lohnt es sich reinzugehen?


----------



## FermiParadoxon (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Es gibt kein, es geht nur wieder um das gemeinschafts gefühl das alle auf mir rum hacken wie sie es öfters mal gern tun.


Es hackt überhaupt niemand auf dir rum. Man hat dich nach einer Erklärung für das Hochladen fremder Bilder gefragt. Du konntest keine sinnvolle Antwort geben, fühltest dich angegriffen und behauptest du müsstest dich nicht rechtfertigen, obwohl du es die ganze Zeit tust. :>


----------



## Lillyan (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Es gibt kein, es geht nur wieder um das gemeinschafts gefühl das alle auf mir rum hacken wie sie es öfters mal gern tun.


Ich habe nicht auf dir rumgehackt, ich habe dir sogar ein Kompliment gemacht Oo

Ich wollte nur wissen, warum du ausgerechnet solche Bilder nimmst und keine von... Sonnenblumen? Oder Pferden?


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> z.B. den: Man erkennt bei einem Phantasiebild sofort, dass es nicht die Person darstellt, die es benutzt. z.B. Meiner
> 
> Bei deinen Bildern nimmt man aber an, dass sie dich darstellen sollen.



Und drotzdem ist buffed keine single börse so gut wie jeden ist es hier sowieso egal wie der andere aussieht, und wenn es das nicht ist, dann fragt man einfach, wo ist das problem? Die faulheit? die faulheit anderer leute ist nicht mein problem


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> also warum lassen wir das nich einfach? is ja kinder kacke!


Siehe ein paar Posts vorher.. ich hab schon versucht das Thema aufzuhalten... aber hier sind irgendwie alle gegen nuffing... nichtmal Lilly hat das Thema gestoppt -.-


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> btw  hat von euch schon jemand den film "Illuminati" gesehen? lohnt es sich reinzugehen?



Ne, hab aber das Buch gelesen und es hat mir gefallen.


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich war heute um 11.00 uhr on und habe deinen neuen Ava gesehen,dann dein Profilbild und in der Galerie waren da nur die 2 neuen Bilder.



Richtig ich hab doch gesagt ich heute bis vor kurzen ganzen tag die lgeichen bilder drin und hab erst vor kurzen als ich ne pm gekriegt hab mit ner frage und aussagen das bild rein gemacht das ich jetzt hab und die aus meienr galary gelöscht, das hab ich aber auch schon grade gesagt.


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ne, hab aber das Buch gelesen und es hat mir gefallen.



Das Buch kenn ich auch schon^^


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> *Und drotzdem ist buffed keine single börse* so gut wie jeden ist es hier sowieso egal wie der andere aussieht, und wenn es das nicht ist, dann fragt man einfach, wo ist das problem? Die faulheit? die faulheit anderer leute ist nicht mein problem


du da weiß ich anderes zu berichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw @femi:

Deine musikalische Übereinstimmung mit -Manslaughter- ist Niedrig

Ihr habt u.a. folgende Musik gemeinsam: Deichkind, Curse, The Offspring, Cypress Hill und Saalschutz.


----------



## Nuffing (16. Mai 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Es hackt überhaupt niemand auf dir rum. Man hat dich nach einer Erklärung für das Hochladen fremder Bilder gefragt. Du konntest keine sinnvolle Antwort geben, fühltest dich angegriffen und behauptest du müsstest dich nicht rechtfertigen, obwohl du es die ganze Zeit tust. :>



Ich hab eine sinnvolle antwort gegeben, sie wurde nur nicht akzeptiert.


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

dann lass es uns Zusammen versuchen Birk oder eher du alleine muss off bb leute 
und hackt nich so auf Nuffing rum die kann nichts dafür oder eigentlich shcon egal nacht!


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Richtig ich hab doch gesagt ich heute bis vor kurzen ganzen tag die lgeichen bilder drin und hab erst vor kurzen als ich ne pm gekriegt hab mit ner frage und aussagen das bild rein gemacht das ich jetzt hab und die aus meienr galary gelöscht, das hab ich aber auch schon grade gesagt.


Du hast vorhin geschrieben,das du es heute früh die Bilder noch nicht gelöscht hast aus der Galerie.

ach übrigens:


> (Panamana @ 10.05.2009, 18:28)
> Ich glaube ich hab' mich grad' in dich verliebt :x





> (Karina*.* @ 10.05.2009, 18:31)
> 
> Em, danke ,oder so xD und wieso?





> (Panamana @ 10.05.2009, 18:37)
> 
> Kann daran liegen, dass du hübsch bist.


Genau in den Moment hättest du sagen können "Das bin aber nicht Ich" - hast du aber nicht - warum denn nicht?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> die kann nichts dafür oder eigentlich shcon egal nacht!


sie hätte die bilder nicht reinstellen müssen, sie kann uns ignorieren, sie muss sich ja nicht mal rechtfertigen, aber sie tut es... also  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht auf dir rumgehackt, ich habe dir sogar ein Kompliment gemacht Oo
> 
> Ich wollte nur wissen, warum du ausgerechnet solche Bilder nimmst und keine von... Sonnenblumen? Oder Pferden?



Dich direkt meint ich auch nciht ich meint die leute die grad alles was ich sag wieder so rum drehen um es mir als vorwurf vorzuwerfen und wollen das ich mich für alles rechtfertige stat es einfach so zu akzeptieren.

Ich wunder mich sowieso, normalerweiße herscht hier eine " mir ist jeder auser mir scheiß egal haltung" und jetzt ist es allen plötlich soooooo wichtig wer ich bin wie ich aussehe und was genau ich tu.


----------



## Raheema (17. Mai 2009)

hmm stimmt auch wieder brille aber wenn man gefragt ird doer angegriffen wird dann will man sich verteidigen oder?


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

da geh ich ne runde Dota spieln und schon seid ihr am spammen... na Karina? machen sie wieder stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> hmm stimmt auch wieder brille aber wenn man gefragt ird doer angegriffen wird dann will man sich verteidigen oder?


vor leuten in einem forum dazu in einem solchen thread?...
klar, da muss man sich verteidigen, und anstatt uns wie night falls zu ignorieren, und nur unsere beiträge zu lesen, wenn wir nicht mehr gegen sie hetzen *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## FermiParadoxon (17. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> btw @femi:
> 
> Deine musikalische Übereinstimmung mit -Manslaughter- ist Niedrig
> 
> Ihr habt u.a. folgende Musik gemeinsam: Deichkind, Curse, The Offspring, Cypress Hill und Saalschutz.


Mit meinem alten Profil hättest du sicherlich mehr Übereinstimmung... Hab früher relativ viel Punk gehört.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast vorhin geschrieben,das du es heute früh die Bilder noch nicht gelöscht hast aus der Galerie.
> 
> ach übrigens:
> 
> ...



Ganz einfahc, weil er nicht gefragt hat, aber das ist wieder der moment wo ich vorhin gesagt hat, jeder geht von aus, keiner fragt, darum bin ich auch nciht weiter drauf eingegangen


----------



## Birk (17. Mai 2009)

Einen Moment mal... Raheema und Benji sind auf meiner Seite? o_O

Ok.. ich glaub ich bin auf der falschen Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ganz einfahc, weil er nicht gefragt hat, aber das ist wieder der moment wo ich vorhin gesagt hat, jeder geht von aus, keiner fragt, darum bin ich auch nciht weiter drauf eingegangen



oO      mehr sag ich dazu jetzt mal nciht


----------



## Raheema (17. Mai 2009)

ach komm Birk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#

mano  ich will mir auch einen anderen namen geben aber nicht daüfr einen anderen acc machen ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ganz einfahc, weil er nicht gefragt hat, aber das ist wieder der moment wo ich vorhin gesagt hat, jeder geht von aus, keiner fragt, darum bin ich auch nciht weiter drauf eingegangen


Oho er hat nicht gefragt? Er hat ja wohl eindeutig "Du bist hübsch" geschrieben - und da er kein Bild von DIR hatte,hat er sich auf das Profilbild bezogen. Und das ist ja von deiner Freundin. Genau in den moment hättest du sagen müssen,das du das nicht bist.
Du hast damit wissentlich einen anderen User angelogen - ist dir schon bewusst oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ganz einfahc, weil er nicht gefragt hat, aber das ist wieder der moment wo ich vorhin gesagt hat, jeder geht von aus, keiner fragt, darum bin ich auch nciht weiter drauf eingegangen


er hat nicht weiter gefragt.
du hieltest es wohl aber auch nicht für falsch, ihn in dem glauben zu lassen, oder?...


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

?? BIn ich auf deiner Seeite Birk? lawl, ein wunder is geschehen^^


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vor leuten in einem forum dazu in einem solchen thread?...
> klar, da muss man sich verteidigen, und anstatt uns wie night falls zu ignorieren, und nur unsere beiträge zu lesen, wenn wir nicht mehr gegen sie hetzen *hust*
> 
> 
> ...


Schuldigung das ich versuch mich mit anderen zu verstehen wo ich von ausgehe das sie nicht 100% wie nightfall versuchen mich doof anzuamchen und von den ich weiß das man mit ihnen wenn sie wollen auch normal reden kann, ich werde mein soziales verhalten schnell in ein wow community alle auser ich sind scheiß egal wer mich nicht passt wird sofort ignort einstellung ändern Oo


----------



## Lillyan (17. Mai 2009)

Nochmal: Hier wird niemand angegriffen oder beleidigt. Man hinterfragt, das ich nicht verboten. Wenn man immer wieder solche Avatare nimmt tauchen irgendwann fragen auf und das *gerade* in einer Nicht-Singlebörse. Solange keine Beleidigungen fallen schreite ich auch nicht ein. Wenn Nuffing nicht darüber reden will hat sie das recht zu schweigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sobald es hier beleidigend oder bedrohlich wird wird die Diskussion auch durch einen Mod beendet.

Ich schreibe hier jedoch als ganz normaler User meine Meinung und meine Fragen.


----------



## Birk (17. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ach komm Birk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du.. gehst ja noch.. du hast nur einen doofen Namen... aber Benji?  Neeee da wechsel ich die Seite


----------



## Raheema (17. Mai 2009)

richtig so 

aber mal ehrlich wie kann man seinen namen ändern=?


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Mai 2009)

Gottverdammtnochmal
Sie will aufmerksamkeit, und erregt durch das was sie macht die Aufmerksamkeit von euch dünnbrettbohrern.

Einfach Ignorieren.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oho er hat nicht gefragt? Er hat ja wohl eindeutig "Du bist hübsch" geschrieben - und da er kein Bild von DIR hatte,hat er sich auf das Profilbild bezogen. Und das ist ja von deiner Freundin. Genau in den moment hättest du sagen müssen,das du das nicht bist.
> Du hast damit wissentlich einen anderen User angelogen - ist dir schon bewusst oder?



Ich hab ihn nicht angelogen, wie du siehst war das thema mit dem aussehen danach auch beendet genau so hab ich mit der person kein kontakt mehr.

Und MÜSSEN, muss ich gar nichts, das einzigste was du jetzt wieder sagst ist das was ich schon 10 mal gesagt hab, er ist nur davon ausgegangen, er hat nicht genau gefragt und ohne weiter mit ihm kontakt zu haben muss ich das thema mit ihm auch nicht klären


----------



## mookuh (17. Mai 2009)

Mhh von den 6.Seiten Gästebuch bezieht sich ein netter Teil auf Bilder...


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Schuldigung das ich versuch mich mit anderen zu verstehen wo ich von ausgehe das sie nicht 100% wie nightfall versuchen mich doof anzuamchen und von den ich weiß das man mit ihnen wenn sie wollen auch normal reden kann, ich werde mein soziales verhalten schnell in ein wow community alle auser ich sind scheiß egal wer mich nicht passt wird sofort ignort einstellung ändern Oo


naja, einerseits sagst du die ganze zeit: es ist mir egal, was ihr denkt, ich mache, was ich mache, und euch muss das nicht interessieren,
andererseits willst du dich rechtfertigen...


----------



## Raheema (17. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du.. gehst ja noch.. du hast nur einen doofen Namen... aber Benji?  Neeee da wechsel ich die Seite




Hey ich will mich ja umbennen aber das geht ja nich ^^ 
und naja edann is es halt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> richtig so
> 
> aber mal ehrlich wie kann man seinen namen ändern=?


schreib zam mit einem guten grund dafür an


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Gottverdammtnochmal
> Sie will aufmerksamkeit, und erregt durch das was sie macht die Aufmerksamkeit von euch dünnbrettbohrern.
> 
> Einfach Ignorieren.



Du weißt das deine ausage etwas sinlos ist, ich will bestimmt keine aufmerksamkeit, und wenn jemand aufmerksamkeit will, dann bestimmt nicht so eine das sollte auch dir klar sein.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (17. Mai 2009)

Moment mal... du bist die "Alles dreht sich nur um mein Aussehen. Männer sind alle gleich"-Dingsda? Oo


----------



## Raheema (17. Mai 2009)

kann ich zam auch truddi schick aus der buffed show? ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn nicht angelogen, wie du siehst war das thema mit dem aussehen danach auch beendet genau so hab ich mit der person kein kontakt mehr.
> 
> Und MÜSSEN, muss ich gar nichts, das einzigste was du jetzt wieder sagst ist das was ich schon 10 mal gesagt hab, er ist nur davon ausgegangen, er hat nicht genau gefragt und ohne weiter mit ihm kontakt zu haben muss ich das thema mit ihm auch nicht klären


Weißt du,du hast ihn wissentlich angelogen. 
Aber hey,ist ja klar,immer alles für sich auslegen - tu ich auch.
Aber das der rest sich immer noch auf die Bilder bezieht der Gästebucheinträge ist dir natürlich auch bewusst und du hast sie auch nicht angelogen - du hast alle einfach nur verarscht mit deinen bilder von deinen "freundinnen" bzw. Internetbilder...


----------



## Birk (17. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> richtig so
> 
> aber mal ehrlich wie kann man seinen namen ändern=?


ZAM anbetteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ich will bestimmt keine aufmerksamkeit


wie ja bisher oft genug hier bewiesen wurde.... lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (17. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> richtig so
> 
> aber mal ehrlich wie kann man seinen namen ändern=?





> *Q 9: Kann ich meinen Benutzernamen ändern?*
> Selbstständig: nein. Ihr entscheidet Euch bei Eurer Anmeldung für einen Login-Namen und ggfs. noch zusätzlich für einen anderen Anzeigenamen. Diese Wahl sollte von Anfang an feststehen und sich nicht alle paar Wochen ändern - denn ständige Änderungen bedeutet bei der großen Anzahl an Usern Arbeitsaufwand. Mit Eurem Benutzernamen werdet Ihr in der Community identifiziert - Änderungen führen da meist nur zu Verwirrungen.
> 
> Mit einer Mail an support@buffed.de nehmen wir aber auf Anfrage Änderung vor - aber nur, wenn einer der folgenden Punkte zutrifft: Euer Name enthält einen Rechtschreibfehler | Der Login/Anzeigename ist direkt mit Euch in Verbindung zu bringen (der echte Name) | Der Name widerspricht unseren Nutzungsbestimmungen/der Netiquette | Durch ein Sonderzeichen im Namen kommt es zu Funktionsproblemen auf buffed.de oder mit BLASC | Ihr könnt Euch absolut nicht mehr mit dem Benutzernamen identifizieren oder er ist furchtbar peinlich. wink.gif
> ...


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

> naja, einerseits sagst du die ganze zeit: es ist mir egal, was ihr denkt, ich mache, was ich mache, und euch muss das nicht interessieren,
> andererseits willst du dich rechtfertigen...



Is ja klar! Warste mal in der schule? Wenn dich die anderen Schüler dumm anmachen, kannste sie ignorieren und du musst dich nicht rechtfertigen. Tusts aber trotzdem, weil sonst verbreiten sich Gerüchte... und die will man nicht.


----------



## Raheema (17. Mai 2009)

mano lilly macht wieder alles kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, einerseits sagst du die ganze zeit: es ist mir egal, was ihr denkt, ich mache, was ich mache, und euch muss das nicht interessieren,
> andererseits willst du dich rechtfertigen...



Richtig, weil eure aussagen meist nicht nur vorwürfe sind sondern meistens auch sehr provozierend sind, ich kann nichts dafür das ich nicht so bin wie viele hier im wow forum denen sowas wie streit und so was scheiß egal ist.

Ich bin ein emotinaler mensch und verstehe mich gern gut mit menschen und kann es eben weder ab mit jemanden zu streiten ( besonders nicht wegen echt so nen lächerlichen schwachsin)
Noch mag ich es provoziert zu werden, villeicht werd ich anch nem jahr hier im forum auch irgendwann  in diese leckt mich am arsch haltung übergehen in der es mir egal ist ob ich mich mit leuten gut versteh, noch versuch ich aber irgendwie mich mit so vielen wie möglich wenigens normal zu verstehen, wo ich mir sicher bin es gibt ne möglichkeit, bei nightfall weiß ich zb es gibt keine, sein erster satz war sofort da um mich fertig zu machen und auch alles danach war da um mich zu provozieren bis zur signatur.

Ich würd sagen der unterschied zwischen von mir denken, und mir was vorwerfen ist schon allein die sache das die person es nicht nur denkt, sondern offen ausspricht gegen mich


----------



## mookuh (17. Mai 2009)

> Q 9: Kann ich meinen Benutzernamen ändern?
> Selbstständig: nein. Ihr entscheidet Euch bei Eurer Anmeldung für einen Login-Namen und ggfs. noch zusätzlich für einen anderen Anzeigenamen. *Diese Wahl sollte von Anfang an feststehen und sich nicht alle paar Wochen ändern* - denn ständige Änderungen bedeutet bei der großen Anzahl an Usern Arbeitsaufwand. Mit Eurem Benutzernamen werdet Ihr in der Community identifiziert - Änderungen führen da meist nur zu Verwirrungen.
> 
> Mit einer Mail an support@buffed.de nehmen wir aber auf Anfrage Änderung vor - aber nur, wenn einer der folgenden Punkte zutrifft: Euer Name enthält einen Rechtschreibfehler | Der Login/Anzeigename ist direkt mit Euch in Verbindung zu bringen (der echte Name) | Der Name widerspricht unseren Nutzungsbestimmungen/der Netiquette | Durch ein Sonderzeichen im Namen kommt es zu Funktionsproblemen auf buffed.de oder mit BLASC | Ihr könnt Euch absolut nicht mehr mit dem Benutzernamen identifizieren oder er ist furchtbar peinlich. wink.gif
> ...



wie oft hat sie ihren namen schon gewechselt?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Is ja klar! Warste mal in der schule? Wenn dich die anderen Schüler dumm anmachen, kannste sie ignorieren und du musst dich nicht rechtfertigen. Tusts aber trotzdem, weil sonst verbreiten sich Gerüchte... und die will man nicht.


wenn man den grund für die gerüchte gesät hat, selber schuld.
und auch auf gerüchte sollte man nicht allzu viel geben.
durch rechtfertigen verschlimmert sich das meist nur, finde ich.


----------



## Raheema (17. Mai 2009)

man war das klar das das jetzt kommt ^^


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

pups...


----------



## Raheema (17. Mai 2009)

spapuips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> pups...



abend häts auch getan^^


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weißt du,du hast ihn wissentlich angelogen.
> Aber hey,ist ja klar,immer alles für sich auslegen - tu ich auch.
> Aber das der rest sich immer noch auf die Bilder bezieht der Gästebucheinträge ist dir natürlich auch bewusst und du hast sie auch nicht angelogen - du hast alle einfach nur verarscht mit deinen bilder von deinen "freundinnen" bzw. Internetbilder...



Du legst dir doch selber alles so hin das es dir passt,

Fakt ist einfach, wer mich fragt, kriegt ne natwort, einer hats hier geschaft und hat auch gestern (ist ja bereits nach 0 uhr und somit sonntag) seine antwort wegen meinen aussehen gekriegt.

Wer nicht fragt, und stur von was ausgeht, der ist selber schuld, und nicht mein problem.


----------



## Lillyan (17. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> wie oft hat sie ihren namen schon gewechselt?


Ein Mal...

@Nuffing: Und Night Falls lassen wir hier raus, solang her nicht da ist.


----------



## Raheema (17. Mai 2009)

ohh man 

Naja egal ich geh jetzt pennen habe moren ein wichtiges Turnier 

Nacht euch und hört mal auf mit dieser kinder kacke!


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Is ja klar! Warste mal in der schule? Wenn dich die anderen Schüler dumm anmachen, kannste sie ignorieren und du musst dich nicht rechtfertigen. Tusts aber trotzdem, weil sonst verbreiten sich Gerüchte... und die will man nicht.



Der unterschied ist auch ob man sich mit der person die einen dumm anmacht ansonsten verstanden hat oder ob man von ihr weiß egal was man macht es geht der person nru darum ein blöd an zu machen.


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

gn8 Raheema


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Du legst dir doch selber alles so hin das es dir passt,
> 
> Fakt ist einfach, wer mich fragt, kriegt ne natwort, einer hats hier geschaft und hat auch gestern (ist ja bereits nach 0 uhr und somit sonntag) seine antwort wegen meinen aussehen gekriegt.
> 
> Wer nicht fragt, und stur von was ausgeht, der ist selber schuld, und nicht mein problem.


Aber jeder darf dich als hübsch bezeichen - und du nimmst es sogar an. 
Dabei weißt du zu 100% - der andere geht von deinen Profilbild aus. Aber ja,jeder darf dir Komplimente machen - ist ja scheißegal ob es meine freundin ist auf den Bild oder ich...


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend häts auch getan^^


Oke, guten Abend alle miteinander!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ein Mal...


zumindest den acc namen, namen allgemein... 


ZAM schrieb:


> Ist aber ein Netiquettenverstoß. Btw. warte ich immer noch auf die Antwort von Emokeksii/Fonia/Vanessa/Karina bzgl. des Missbrauchs von Mehrfachaccounts.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

@Nuffings
Ich hab ein paar Frage: 
1.Dein Profil-Foto, bist das du?
2. Du hast den Namen einmal gewechselt, oder?

Wenn schon geantwortet wurde, dann bitte verschont mich davor, die letzten 12 Seiten zu durchsuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber jeder darf dich als hübsch bezeichen - und du nimmst es sogar an.
> Dabei weißt du zu 100% - der andere geht von deinen Profilbild aus. Aber ja,jeder darf dir Komplimente machen - ist ja scheißegal ob es meine freundin ist auf den Bild oder ich...



Ich hab sein kompliment nicht angenommen, von mir karm dazu nicht mal ein danke, sondern ich bin auf den teil mit den schnupftabak eingegangen.


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Oke, guten Abend alle miteinander!



Moinchen


----------



## Lillyan (17. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zumindest den acc namen, namen allgemein...


Das worauf sich das Zitat bezieht ist längst geklärt und intern.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich hab sein kompliment nicht angenommen, von mir karm dazu nicht mal ein danke, sondern ich bin auf den teil mit den schnupftabak eingegangen.


du hast es aber auch nicht abgelehnt und hast es auch nicht für nötig gehalten, ihm zu sagen, dass du das nicht bist.
du hast ihn also wissentlich in dem glauben gelassen...
naja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lillyan schrieb:


> Das worauf sich das Zitat bezieht ist längst geklärt und intern.


ok sry, ich bezog mich bei dem zitat nur darauf, dass sie anscheinend gerne überhaupt den namen ändert.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

<-- Post-Count anschau

O.O Wow, schon solange bin ich dabei! Jezz bin ich kuuhl^^


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

yeehah oldsql rapcore
body count 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und natürlich hör ich nich das indizierte cop killer album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> @Nuffings
> Ich hab ein paar Frage:
> 1.Dein Profil-Foto, bist das du?
> 2. Du hast den Namen einmal gewechselt, oder?
> ...



1. Nein, obwohl ich jetzt nur noch bilder von mir oder kleinen kätzchen rein mach damit das thema einfach erlädigt ist
2. Ja ich hab ihn ein mal gewechselt, ich wollte was neutralleres haben.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Riesentrolli hat 6'222 Posts--- *neid*


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich hab sein kompliment nicht angenommen, von mir karm dazu nicht mal ein danke, sondern ich bin auf den teil mit den schnupftabak eingegangen.


Aber du hast es ja auch nicht abgelehnt - du hast ihn nicht darauf hingewiesen das er dich gar nicht als hübsch bezeichnen kann weil er nicht weiß wie du wirklich aussiehst - aber einfach die Leute glauben lassen,innere Zufriedenheit zählt ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja da Nuffing hier ja wohl weiter ihre geschichte auslegen wird,das das alles ihre freundinnen sind,sie natürlich es NIEEEEEE beabsichtig hat mit den Bildern aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen - bringt die Diskussion wohl nicht viel.


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Riesentrolli hat 6'222 Posts--- *neid*



Wie du doch mit allen Mitteln versucht, das Thema endlich zu beenden^^


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du hast es aber auch nicht abgelehnt und hast es auch nicht für nötig gehalten, ihm zu sagen, dass du das nicht bist.
> du hast ihn also wissentlich in dem glauben gelassen...
> naja egal
> 
> ...



Weil es nicht meine plicht ist jeden der von auszugeht und mit dem ich dann soiweso nichts mehr zu tun hab es zu erklären, ich bin dazu nicht verplichtet und das ist fakt, die personen, mit den ich auch mehr als nur 1 bis 2 gäste buch einträge rede die werden auch aufgeklärt und haben alle auch nen bild von mir wie ich aussehe


----------



## Birk (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Riesentrolli hat 6'222 Posts--- *neid*


So what?  Der Postcounter ist doch mal sooowas von sch***egal...


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Razyl, eigendlich sorgst du für die geballte aufmerksamkeit für sie, mit deinen Erbsenzählchenposts. Zudem hat sie nicht gelogen. Und wenn doch, dann indirekt. Wie oft lügst du? Ist es wirklich nötig, das auseinanderzunehmen wie ein Doktor eine Leiche?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Weil es nicht meine plicht ist jeden der von auszugeht und mit dem ich dann soiweso nichts mehr zu tun hab es zu erklären, ich bin dazu nicht verplichtet und das ist fakt, die personen, mit den ich auch mehr als nur 1 bis 2 gäste buch einträge rede die werden auch aufgeklärt und haben alle auch nen bild von mir wie ich aussehe


die haben ALLE n bild von dir?...


Nuffing schrieb:


> Fakt ist einfach, wer mich fragt, kriegt ne natwort, einer hats hier geschaft und hat auch gestern (ist ja bereits nach 0 uhr und somit sonntag) seine antwort wegen meinen aussehen gekriegt.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber du hast es ja auch nicht abgelehnt - du hast ihn nicht darauf hingewiesen das er dich gar nicht als hübsch bezeichnen kann weil er nicht weiß wie du wirklich aussiehst - aber einfach die Leute glauben lassen,innere Zufriedenheit zählt ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab das schon beantwortet, da du nciht zuhörst, ja, die diskusion ist beendet, ich erklär nicht 10 mal das selbe nur weil du nicht zuhörst oder akzeptieren willst.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die haben ALLE n bild von dir?...



Ja, alle mit den ich regelmässig kontakt hab bzw allgemein schreib die wissen alle wie ich aussehe, und nein, leute die zufällig im gleichen thread sind so wie heir aber ansonsten mit mir nichts zu tun haben und auch so nicht mit mir schreiben gehören nicht dazu fals du darauf hinaus willst ^^

Es soll einfach nur heißen, wenn jemand mit mir schreibt, und das auch länger als nur 1 oder 2 nachrichten, dann hat er immer ein bild von mir gekriegt fals er es wollte und ich hab ihn auch immer gesagt wer und was das grad auf dem bild ist


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ja, alle mit den ich regelmässig kontakt hab bzw allgemein schreib die wissen alle wie ich aussehe, und nein, leute die zufällig im gleichen thread sind so wie heir aber ansonsten mit mir nichts zu tun haben und auch so nicht mit mir schreiben gehören nicht dazu fals du darauf hinaus willst ^^


nein, ich woltle darauf hinaus, dass es so rüberkam, als hätte das bisher nur einer gefragt, bzw als hätte bisher nur einer ein "echtes" bild bekommen, und nun auf einmal alle, die du oben beschrieben hast.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Nun, wie wechsel ich jezz elegant das Thema?

ey, ich hab vorher mal soo richtig in Dota versagt -.- War mal wieder der schlechteste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Liegt aber an den keys, die ich im Dunkeln ned sehen kann. Zudem hat der Ulti-Key ned gefunzt -..-


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Mai 2009)

Leude Leude ihr habt echt zuviel Zeit, wenn ihr euch über dekaden von Seiten über das Thema mokieren könnt.

Ich Les jetzt John Ringo weiter und geh pennen

Gn8


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

kinner habt ihrs langsam mal? inzwischen hat wohl auch endlich der letzte hier geblickt was sache is. das is wesentlich mehr wert als n eingeständis von keksii


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Razyl, eigendlich sorgst du für die geballte aufmerksamkeit für sie, mit deinen Erbsenzählchenposts. Zudem hat sie nicht gelogen. Und wenn doch, dann indirekt. Wie oft lügst du? Ist es wirklich nötig, das auseinanderzunehmen wie ein Doktor eine Leiche?


Sie hat selbst für die Aufmerksamkeit gesorgt - das hat Lilly vorhin schon erklärt.
Sie hat das Foto gewechselt von einer Person zu einer total anderen - das daraufhin aufmerksamkeit auf sie herrschst ist klar.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

@Razylu kanalysiert aber die Aufmerksamkeit und verlängerst sie mit deinen 5 Zeilen-Posts unsd sorgst nicht dafür, das die Diskussion endlich endet^^Nein, es scheint so, als willst du sie weiterführen bis zum Exil^^

Ps: Wenn ich mich täusche, kannste das natürlich sagen.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein, ich woltle darauf hinaus, dass es so rüberkam, als hätte das bisher nur einer gefragt, bzw als hätte bisher nur einer ein "echtes" bild bekommen, und nun auf einmal alle, die du oben beschrieben hast.



Nein, das war auf die leute bezogen die mich gefragt haben, weils mir auch darum ging klar zu machen das hier keiner fragt.



Razyl schrieb:


> Sie hat selbst für die Aufmerksamkeit gesorgt - das hat Lilly vorhin schon erklärt.
> Sie hat das Foto gewechselt von einer Person zu einer total anderen - das daraufhin aufmerksamkeit auf sie herrschst ist klar.



Wenn ich das getan hab, dann aber nicht bewust, ich kann nicht wissen das es alle plötlich doch so dermasen interesiert wie ich eigendlich aussehe.

Wennd as tatsälich der fall ist dann werd ich einfach ab jetzt nur noch bilder von mir rein tun.


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Wie du doch mit allen Mitteln versucht, das Thema endlich zu beenden^^


nee der will doch nua posts farmen^^
früher hab ich darauf auch geguckt, jetzt bockts mich gar ned mehr, wie viele post ich hab..


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> @Razylu kanalysiert aber die Aufmerksamkeit und verlängerst sie mit deinen 5 Zeilen-Posts unsd sorgst nicht dafür, das die Diskussion endlich endet^^Nein, es scheint so, als willst du sie weiterführen bis zum Exil^^


Oho darf ich aufeinmal nur noch posten wenn ich eine bestimme Zeilenlänge erreicht habe? Ist ja interessant...
Ich hab oben eindeutig geschrieben worauf es hinausläuft - die fronten sind verhärtet.


----------



## Birk (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Wennd as tatsälich der fall ist dann werd ich einfach ab jetzt nur noch bilder von mir rein tun.


Dann mach es doch einfach mal jetzt und hier im Nachtschwärmer.. damit endlich Ruhe ist >.<


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Ich schau sie einfach gerne an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is schon toll, zu wissen, das ich zu den "Grossen" hier gehöre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die Smileys hier sind mit Absicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich schau sie einfach gerne an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zu welchen großen? Die "großen" sind die Mods und die Admins...


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Ich rede hier tatsächlich von der Grösse des Postcounts. natürlich weiss ich schon, das sie wenig über die Person aussagt. Tut aber ein T7 auch nicht^^ Und man hat sie auch gern :=)


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zu welchen großen? Die "großen" sind die Mods und die Admins...


deine ansicht


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> deine ansicht


Was bringt dir der größte Postcounter? wohl eher wenig,die Mods und die Admins haben immer noch die höheren rechte und stehen deshalb über den Usern vom Rang her.


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was bringt dir der größte Postcounter? wohl eher wenig,die Mods und die Admins haben immer noch die höheren rechte und stehen deshalb über den Usern vom Rang her.


ja, aber er meint die member.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Dann mach es doch einfach mal jetzt und hier im Nachtschwärmer.. damit endlich Ruhe ist >.<



Joa mach ich..., allerdings versprich dir davon nicht ruhe ich glaub es gibt hier bestimmt leute die es schaffen da noch irgendwas schlimmeres draus zu starten^^


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

ACh gott, Razyl. Das weis ich natürlich^^Aber ich hab  trotzdem über 2000 Posts und schau sie gerne an^^*Jezz lass mich mal oberflächlich sein!*


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> ja, aber er meint die member.


Moderatoren sind ebenfalls member der Buffed Community.


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Moderatoren sind ebenfalls member der Buffed Community.


ja, ich meine halt damit die user^^ die, die keine threads löschen können usw. ...
sry hab mich falsch ausgedrückt.


----------



## Birk (17. Mai 2009)

Razyl, stell dich nicht so saublöd an.. jeder normal denkende Mensch sollte wissen, was Anduris gemeint hat -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was bringt dir der größte Postcounter? wohl eher wenig,die Mods und die Admins haben immer noch die höheren rechte und stehen deshalb über den Usern vom Rang her.


ich hab nix von postcountern gesagt.

eine solche bezeichnung muss man sich verdienen, die hat man nich sofort nur weil man mod is.



Birk schrieb:


> Razyl, stell dich nicht so saublöd an.. jeder normal denkende Mensch sollte wissen, was Anduris gemeint hat -.-


gibt aber 1 post mehr so^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Razyl, stell dich nicht so saublöd an.. jeder normal denkende Mensch sollte wissen, was Andruis gemeint hat -.-


Ich stelle mich nicht saublöd an - allerdings gehören die Moderatoren ebenfalls zur Usergruppe von Buffed.de


----------



## Birk (17. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich stelle mich nicht saublöd an - allerdings gehören die Moderatoren ebenfalls zur Usergruppe von Buffed.de


Ach.. es ist nicht blöd wenn man einen User (absichtlich?) falsch versteht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (17. Mai 2009)

Ich bin kein Großer *schmunzel* Allerdings würde ich mich auch nicht zu einem zählen, weil ich viel gespammt habe Oo


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Großer *schmunzel* Allerdings würde ich mich auch nicht zu einem zählen, weil ich viel gespammt habe Oo



Böse Lilly ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ach.. es ist nicht blöd wenn man einen User (absichtlich?) falsch versteht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab ich es falsch verstanden?
Nein,ich habe nur gesagt das Mods ebenfalls zur Gruppe der User gehören - mehr nicht. Ich hab ihn nur darauf hingewiesen.


----------



## Lillyan (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Böse Lilly ^^


Nun muss ich fragen: Das bist nun wirklich du?


----------



## Birk (17. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich es falsch verstanden?
> Nein,ich habe nur gesagt das Mods ebenfalls zur Gruppe der User gehören - mehr nicht. Ich hab ihn nur darauf hingewiesen.


Was gibt es da hinzuweisen wenn er es ohnehin weiß? Er hat es einfach anders gemeint.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Frage: @Nuffing: Bist das jezz du aufem ProfilFoto? Ich vermute ja.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nun muss ich fragen: Das bist nun wirklich du?



Ja das bin wirklich ich


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich es falsch verstanden?
> Nein,ich habe nur gesagt das Mods ebenfalls zur Gruppe der User gehören - mehr nicht. Ich hab ihn nur darauf hingewiesen.


habe mich eh nur falsch ausgedrückt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von daher wayne...


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

<------- 900 post in form eines sinlosen hinweises getätigt


----------



## Lillyan (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ja das bin wirklich ich



100 Mal sympatischer als jedes der Fotos zuvor...


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ja das bin wirklich ich


warum hast du ein Bild von einer anderen Person drin? Dein Ava is ja wohl wer anders als die auf deinem Profilbild?


----------



## Birk (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ja das bin wirklich ich


Du bist ja gar nicht blond o_O   Was sollen wir jetzt mit den ganzen schönen Vorurteilen machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> 100 Mal sympatischer als jedes der Fotos zuvor...



Danke aber wieso? O.O


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing, du hast ein sehr schönes lächeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Wow, Nuffing, du siest aus wie ein normaler Mensch. Ich bin beeindruckt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du bist ja gar nicht blond o_O   Was sollen wir jetzt mit den ganzen schönen Vorurteilen machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Komm icq ich schick dir beide, größer wirst du feststellen es sind die gleichen ( auser dein cache zeigt noch das alte bild, aktualisier mal bei meinen profil mit str+F5 fals du firefox hast)


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wow, Nuffing, du siest aus wie ein normaler Mensch. Ich bin beeindruckt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  danke, hast du ein alien erwartet?^^


----------



## Birk (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Komm icq ich schick dir beide, größer wirst du feststellen es sind die gleichen ( auser dein cache zeigt noch das alte bild, aktualisier mal bei meinen profil mit str+F5 fals du firefox hast)


Ich habs schon "lange" rauseditiert... *hust*


----------



## Lillyan (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Danke aber wieso? O.O


Natürlicher, offener, nettes Lächeln. Nicht hinter einer dicken Maske aus Schminke versteckt und nicht krampfhaft irgendwie die Brüste mit ins Bild gerückt.


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wow, Nuffing, du siest aus wie ein normaler Mensch. Ich bin beeindruckt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sie sah auch vorher aus wie ein normaler Mensch.
Obwohl - "normal" gibt es ja sowieso nicht mehr


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Danke aber wieso? O.O


weil du da lachst und die alte hat so grimmig geguckt... machts halt weniger sympathisch... 
aber die alte hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen, wer war das denn?


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

> blush.gif danke, hast du ein alien erwartet?^^



Nunja, du siehst anders aus, als erwartet. Schliesslich hab ich bis jezz nur Bilder von anderen Personen gesehen (und nicht von dir selbst). Ich kann halt nix mit Barbiepuppen anfangen^^

oder so ausgedrückt: Du siehst aus, als würden wir uns wunderbar verstehen^^


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> weil du da lachst und die alte hat so grimmig geguckt... machts halt weniger sympathisch...
> aber die alte hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen, wer war das denn?



Ne freundin von mir die hab ich kenn gelernt als ich im waldheim war die war bei meiner gruppe betreuerin ^^

Ps: Jetzt wirds hier plötlich ruhig


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ne freundin von mir die hab ich kenn gelernt als ich im waldheim war die war bei meiner gruppe betreuerin ^^


asso okee.. aber: warum hast du das rein gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


findest du die hübscher als dich oder wie?


----------



## Birk (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ps: Jetzt wirds hier plötlich ruhig


Ich sagte doch, dass sich die Lage so wieder beruhigen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS:  Ich bin fake  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

nunja, du könntest auf mein Post antworten, um die Ziet zu vertreiben :=)


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> PS:  Ich bin fake
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*?*


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Hier, Gesprächsstoff^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find das Bild toll O.O


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> nunja, du könntest auf mein Post antworten, um die Ziet zu vertreiben :=)



Welchen? XD



Birk schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch, dass sich die Lage so wieder beruhigen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie du bist ein fake? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?`ich hab gedacht du bist Zoro! DU HAST GELOGEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wollt doch den gummie vich typ kennen lernen


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hier, Gesprächsstoff^^:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohne bild kein gesprächsstoff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hier, Gesprächsstoff^^:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das bild wird mir nur angezeigt wenn ich es selber in mein browser kopier, aber ja es ist toll =) Aber das spiel ist bestimmt in englisch oder?


----------



## Birk (17. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> *?*





Nuffing schrieb:


> Wie du bist ein fake?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Der Gummiviechtyp heißt Ruffy xD
2. Ich rede nicht vom Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

> Welchen? XD





Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, du siehst anders aus, als erwartet. Schliesslich hab ich bis jezz nur Bilder von anderen Personen gesehen (und nicht von dir selbst). Ich kann halt nix mit Barbiepuppen anfangen^^
> 
> oder so ausgedrückt: Du siehst aus, als würden wir uns wunderbar verstehen^^



Darauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

postet mal alle bilder von euch.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



will wissen wie ihr aussieht..


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> postet mal alle bilder von euch..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das hatten wir hier schonma...


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> postet mal alle bilder von euch..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Irgendwie,kommt mir das bekannt vor...


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Hab ich noch bilder von mir aufm Desktop? Mal schauen...


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> postet mal alle bilder von euch..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der nazi hatte ma so nen faden aufgemacht. wurd geclosed. ka mehr warum.


----------



## Birk (17. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> postet mal alle bilder von euch..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö

Wer mich in RL kennt, weiß wie ich aussehe und wer mich nicht kennt, muss es auch nicht wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> 1. Der Gummiviechtyp heißt Ruffy xD
> 2. Ich rede nicht vom Avatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ah ok xD ruffy.... Also Affen Ruffy? weil der heißt ja irgendwie monkey mit vorname xD...



Anduris schrieb:


> postet mal alle bilder von euch..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gute idee dafür!



Benji9 schrieb:


> Darauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD naja em was soll ich darauf antworten, ^^ em ja ich glaub schon das wir uns gut verstehen ich mein bis jetzt haben wir ja noch kein streit gehabt oder so...^^


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der nazi hatte ma so nen faden aufgemacht. wurd geclosed. ka mehr warum.


what?

wann hattet ihr das schon mal?


----------



## Lillyan (17. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ein Bild von mir im Profil, das muss reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> what?
> 
> wann hattet ihr das schon mal?


an nen thread eigens dafür kann ich mich grad net erinnern. aber her im n8schwärmer gabs das schonma...


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Bild von mir im Profil, das muss reichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da lächelst du auch mal =) bzw. schon halbes lachen^^
das vorige war echt ... öhem ... komisch,traurig


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das momentan beste Bild von mir. Alle anderen sind für mich zu peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> an nen thread eigens dafür kann ich mich grad net erinnern. aber her im n8schwärmer gabs das schonma...


möchts sehen aber kein bock zu suchen..


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> möchts sehen aber kein bock zu suchen..


Mwhaha mein Bild ist zum glück gelöscht,sowohl im Thread als auch von Imageshack *uff*


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poser xD wie so ein held das erinnert mich an fable =D mein charackter hat auch immer so rum gepost, aber er hatte mehr muskeln hrhr xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> möchts sehen aber kein bock zu suchen..


die bilder ham eh fast alle rauseditet...


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

will wissen wie Razyl aussieht.. 
haha.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (17. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da lächelst du auch mal =) bzw. schon halbes lachen^^
> das vorige war echt ... öhem ... komisch,traurig


Ich hab halt nicht immer die selbe Laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, das kommt einfach daher, dass ich nicht auf "Befehl" lächeln kann. Dann wirkt es nur schief und falsch.


----------



## steakpfanne (17. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Bild von mir im Profil, das muss reichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zählt nich, is nur n halbes Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich hab halt nicht immer die selbe Laune
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Heute abend hast du gute laune =) Das merkt man im IRC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann auch nicht direkt auf Befehl lächeln,deshalb meide ich Fotos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> what?
> 
> wann hattet ihr das schon mal?


nich ganz das was vorgesclagen wurde aber in etwa http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=28596


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

steakpfanne schrieb:


> Zählt nich, is nur n halbes Bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hallo steakpfanne bist du ein spion?


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heute abend hast du gute laune =) Das merkt man im IRC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sie hat auch nur gute laune weil ich grad nicht drin bin xD


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

> Poser xD wie so ein held das erinnert mich an fable =D mein charackter hat auch immer so rum gepost, aber er hatte mehr muskeln hrhr xD



Den Pulli is selber genäht *g* Ich hab ne Handy-tasche in der Kapuze! darauf muss zuerst jemand kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tja, ich mag diese Tauren-Posen^^


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

boah leute.. thumbnails -.-


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Den Pulli is selber genäht *g* Ich hab ne Handy-tasche in der Kapuze! darauf muss zuerst jemand kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Echt? machst du mir auch nen Pully? bitte mit handtasche als kaputze =)


----------



## FermiParadoxon (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tja, ich mag diese Tauren-Posen^^


Bist du zufällig Vegetarier?


----------



## steakpfanne (17. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> hallo steakpfanne bist du ein spion?



mhh ich könnte mich bei Buffed als Foren-spitzel bewerben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Hab insgesamt noch 6 Stunden Textile Werken in der Schule. Und muss noch meine schicke Hose fertig Nähen. Alleine zuhause könnt ich sowas ned^^ Tut mir leid.


----------



## Lillyan (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Sie hat auch nur gute laune weil ich grad nicht drin bin xD


Deine Anwesenheit ändert nichts an meiner Laune... in keine Richtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Bist du zufällig Vegetarier?



Nein, ich esse aber mit Vorliebe *kein* Salat


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Deine Anwesenheit ändert nichts an meiner Laune... in keine Richtung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm mist und ich dachte immer ich bin der Angelpunkt :< 
Wnen ich on bin : Lilly mies drauf
ich weg: Lilly gut drauf
Verdammt wieder getäuscht :<


----------



## Lillyan (17. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm mist und ich dachte immer ich bin der Angelpunkt :<
> Wnen ich on bin : Lilly mies drauf
> ich weg: Lilly gut drauf
> Verdammt wieder getäuscht :<


Schnuggi, das war ein Zitat von Nuffing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Schnuggi, das war ein Zitat von Nuffing
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habs gesehen,aber ich hab nun mal die Sichtweise von mir dargelegt.
Und ich dachte,ich ändere deine Laune - verdammt aber auch nichts klappt mehr in der welt


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

wie jezz? Ich bekomme also keine Bilder von euch zu sehn? Lilly und Nuffing, weiss ich jezz, wie sie aussehen. Nun, wenigstens die wichtigsten Personen^^


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Schnuggi, das war ein Zitat von Nuffing
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^ also so was hab ich von ihr nie gelesen, etwa ihr habt eine affäre oder sie ist wirklich verdammt gut drauf 



Lillyan schrieb:


> Deine Anwesenheit ändert nichts an meiner Laune... in keine Richtung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ach was =D irgendwann geh ich jeden auf die nerven, besonders um so besser ich drauf bin um so mehr schwachsin laber ich, villeicht ändert es " noch " nichts dran ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

body count muthafuckaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kennt/hört die hier vllt noch jmd?^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> wie jezz? Ich bekomme also keine Bilder von euch zu sehn? Lilly und Nuffing, weiss ich jezz, wie sie aussehen. Nun, wenigstens die *wichtigsten Personen*^^


Also kannst du mich nicht meinen - gut dann wäre das ja geklärt


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ^^ also so was hab ich von ihr nie gelesen, etwa ihr habt eine affäre oder sie ist wirklich verdammt gut drauf


Nein haben wir nicht - sie ist einfach nur gut drauf.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> wie jezz? Ich bekomme also keine Bilder von euch zu sehn? Lilly und Nuffing, weiss ich jezz, wie sie aussehen. Nun, wenigstens die wichtigsten Personen^^


auf meiner myspace seite is eins von mir das reicht für das fußvolk^^


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habs gesehen,aber ich hab nun mal die Sichtweise von mir dargelegt.


jo klar.. xD


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Razyl, du musst dich halt mit der Rolle einer Randperson zufrieden geben. Tut mir leid :x
Aber was mich interressieren würd is, wie Kangrim aussieht...


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> auf meiner myspace seite is eins von mir das reicht für das fußvolk^^


da siehste ziemlich kaputt aus^^


----------



## Lillyan (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ach was =D irgendwann geh ich jeden auf die nerven, besonders um so besser ich drauf bin um so mehr schwachsin laber ich, villeicht ändert es " noch " nichts dran ^^


Nein, ich hab eine gute integrierte Ignorefunktion. Wenn mich jemand nervt lese ich seine Posts nur noch um Beleidigungen/Netiquetteverstöße festzustellen, alles andere vergess ich gleich wieder. So kann mir gar keiner wirklich auf die Nerven gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> jo klar.. xD


Tja ist halt so. Ich weiß was ich in meinen Posts schreibe und was nicht. Nur dachte ich halt : ich on => Lilly mies, ich off => Lilly gut drauf



Benji9 schrieb:


> Razyl, du musst dich halt mit der Rolle einer Randperson zufrieden geben. Tut mir leid :x
> Aber was mich interressieren würd is, wie Kangrim aussieht...


Kein Problem - stört mich relativ wenig


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da siehste ziemlich kaputt aus^^


danach kurz im sani zelt gepennt und als ich da raus war sofort das näxte bier angesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> danach kurz im sani zelt gepennt und als ich da raus war sofort das näxte bier angesetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pöser Säufer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> danach kurz im sani zelt gepennt und als ich da raus war sofort das näxte bier angesetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hast aber ne schicke unterhose  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Ich bin zu blöd seine myspace seite in seinem profil zu finden ._. gebt mir mal pleas link ( warum hast du einen mädchenblog verlinkt Oo?)


----------



## Birk (17. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab eine gute integrierte Ignorefunktion. *Wenn mich jemand nervt lese ich seine Posts nur noch um Beleidigungen/Netiquetteverstöße festzustellen, alles andere vergess ich gleich wieder.* So kann mir gar keiner wirklich auf die Nerven gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zu den Personen zähle ich auch, oder? :/


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hast aber ne schicke unterhose
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Ich find dein Profil auch nicht... link pls


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich bin zu blöd seine myspace seite in seinem profil zu finden ._. gebt mir mal pleas link ( warum hast du einen mädchenblog verlinkt Oo?)


last.fm seite und da auf myspace


----------



## Lillyan (17. Mai 2009)

Ihr kennt google, oder? Oo


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

oh jetzt hab ichs...ja....das..... ist tatsälich.....schöne schuhe ^^...



Lillyan schrieb:


> Ihr kennt google, oder? Oo



Ist das was zum essen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

ich schnalls immer noch nicht... wie was wo?

k, habs (google bewirkt wunder)


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ihr kennt google, oder? Oo


Öhm ehrlich gesagt: nein


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Also, ich geh dann mal off. Muss schlafen, sonst verpenn ich die Kirche wieder^^

Gute Nacht Nuffing *verbeug*
Gute Nacht Lillyan
Gute Nacht Razyl

*Leiter raufkletter und ins Bett hüpf*


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Nuffing *verbeug*
> Gute Nacht Lillyan
> Gute Nacht Razyl


Q_Q


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Also, ich geh dann mal off. Muss schlafen, sonst verpenn ich die Kirche wieder^^
> 
> Gute Nacht Nuffing *verbeug*
> Gute Nacht Lillyan
> ...



Gute nacht =)


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Razyl


Nacht Benji


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

So, wieder da^^hab nen alten Laptop aufm Hochbett^^

Oh, tschuldige Brille, dir sag ich auch noch gute nacht ^^


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> So, wieder da^^hab nen alten Laptop aufm Hochbett^^
> 
> Oh, tschuldige Brille, dir sag ich auch noch gute nacht ^^



ach leptob will T.T


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Oh, tschuldige Brille, dir sag ich auch noch gute nacht ^^


\o/ gn8

so, gehe auch schlafen... bzw noch tv schauen bis zum einpennen <.<


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Hmm ich geh jetzt auch pennen es läuft richter hold xD das perfekt zum einschlafen


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

ICh guck mir noch dein Profil näher an, Nuffing. Wenn buffed-cast fertig is, geh ich au pennen^^

Gute Nacht Nuffing *verbeug*
Gute Nacht Grüne Brille


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2009)

So ich verschwinde auch mal - bye


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gebt mir meeeer mindfuck!


----------



## Birk (17. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das macht mir Angst o_o


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh
help




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (17. Mai 2009)

mir passiert das immer häufiger, irgendiwe das mein poC nach der parTY an ist ;D


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

m1chel schrieb:


> mir passiert das immer häufiger, irgendiwe das mein poC nach der parTY an ist ;D


uiuiui
noch n besoffener der grad nach hause gekommen is XD


----------



## Birk (17. Mai 2009)

Ich mach grad einen Death Note Rewatch (ger dub ist draußen, das muss getestet werden xD)  und ich finde es macht fast genau soviel Spaß wie beim ersten mal.. naja.. bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich die meisten wichtigen Ereignisse und Wendungen noch kenne :/

Und was macht ihr so?


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich mach grad einen Death Note Rewatch (ger dub ist draußen, das muss getestet werden xD)  und ich finde es macht fast genau soviel Spaß wie beim ersten mal.. naja.. bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich die meisten wichtigen Ereignisse und Wendungen noch kenne :/
> 
> Und was macht ihr so?


momma's gotta die tonight von body count hören und gleich off gehn^^


----------



## Birk (17. Mai 2009)

*neue Flasche Vodka aufmach*  Ist noch jemand da zum anstoßen?


----------



## Manoroth (17. Mai 2009)

hallo^^ und gn8 bin wider wech^^


----------



## Tabuno (17. Mai 2009)

Wer glaubt, ein Christ zu sein,
weil er die Kirche besucht, irrt sich.
Man wird ja auch kein Auto,
wenn man in eine Garage geht.
''Albert Schweitzer''
hm an wen könnte das bloß gerichtet sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Nacht, meine Schwärmer =)


----------



## Macra (17. Mai 2009)

hallo ist das ein Spamthread hier?


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

öööh, mich kannste nicht meinen, denn ich teile die gleiche meinung^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Macra schrieb:


> hallo ist das ein Spamthread hier?


nein. das ist ein thread, der unterhaltungen auf höchstem niveau bietet, und nicht etwa sinnlosen spam!


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

kennt wer Nintendocast? Sie haben vor längerer zeit die 200.e Folge erreicht und hat aufgehört, da sie alle relevantenb themen abgehandelt haben^^die letzte Cast-folge is so epic!


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Geht ja direkt los was?^^

Abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> doch unhöflich muss man zu solchen leuten sein wie du kommst hier rein und reißt gleich mal deinen mund auf und dazu seit heute angemeldet
> /reported


ist das grad n scherz von dir tabuno?
klar, es ist ungewöhnlich, wenn man gleich den spamthread findet... aber deine reaktion...


----------



## Macra (17. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> doch unhöflich muss man zu solchen leuten sein wie du kommst hier rein und reißt gleich mal deinen mund auf und dazu seit heute angemeldet
> /reported



nett das du dich gleich selber repotest, dann muss ich das ja nicht tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Nabend..


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Abend, hier ist ja wieder ne aggresive und gereitzte stimmung =D


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

*beliebigen unzüchtigen perversen unerlaubten kommentar deiner wahl einfüg*

Wer wählt noch Grün yeeaahhhhhhhh


----------



## Maladin (17. Mai 2009)

Verabschiedet euch mal lieb von Tabuno.

Flames entfernt.

/wink maladin


----------



## Skatero (17. Mai 2009)

Nabend.
Tschüss Tabuno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra (17. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Verabschiedet euch mal lieb von Tabuno.




Tschüss tabuno, wir werden dich vermissen


R.I.P Tabuno


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hi frost hab ja jetzt mehr posts als du *hust hust*


Schwanzvergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> kennt wer Nintendocast? Sie haben vor längerer zeit die 200.e Folge erreicht und hat aufgehört, da sie alle relevantenb themen abgehandelt haben^^die letzte Cast-folge is so epic!



Was es doch alles für Cast's gibt...


----------



## Macra (17. Mai 2009)

Ps: Hat er den öfters "blödsinn" gemacht, oder wiso wird er wegen dem harmlosen flame gegen mich gebannt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffings hier? Hallo^^

Kennst du Nintendocast?

@Neuer: Tut mir leid, aber aus qualvoller Erfahrung wissen wir, das Neue user leider 2.Charakterte sind, und wir deshalb eine gewisse Abneigung gegen neue besitzen. Bitte verzeih :>


----------



## Maladin (17. Mai 2009)

Achja .. Nabend btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nuffings hier? Hallo^^
> 
> Kennst du Nintendocast?
> 
> @Neuer: Tut mir leid, aber aus qualvoller Erfahrung wissen wir, das Neue user leider 2.Charakterte sind, und wir deshalb eine gewisse Abneigung gegen neue besitzen. Bitte verzeih :>



Hallöle =) nö kenn ich net wat das sein ist?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Achja .. Nabend btw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tach mala


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Achja .. Nabend btw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Guten Abend wollen ja unsere Höfflichkeit nicht ganz vergessen was wären wir den dann


----------



## Macra (17. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Achja .. Nabend btw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Halli hallo *schleim*

@Benji

Ach np


----------



## Maladin (17. Mai 2009)

Macra schrieb:


> Ps: Hat er den öfters "blödsinn" gemacht, oder wiso wird er wegen dem harmlosen flame gegen mich gebannt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er war fällig... irgendwann verwarnen wir nicht mehr.


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Er war fällig... irgendwann verwarnen wir nicht mehr.


Buahahahaha wo steh ich den auf dieser Fälligkeitsliste?^^


----------



## Macra (17. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Er war fällig... irgendwann verwarnen wir nicht mehr.



achso


ps: die letzte woche bei mir war genial, falls es einen intressiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Nachtschwärmer geht mit grossen Schritten auf die 4000 zu.

Ist das eigentlich der grösste Thread hier?


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

ein  herzerfirschendes NABEND! an alle schwärmer


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Nabend zusammen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich der grösste Thread hier?


ja


----------



## Vendaor (17. Mai 2009)

äh na klar ich glaubs auch


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> kennt wer Nintendocast? Sie haben vor längerer zeit die 200.e Folge erreicht und hat aufgehört, da sie alle relevantenb themen abgehandelt haben^^die letzte Cast-folge is so epic!


ich kenn nintendocore <3


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Vendaor schrieb:


> äh na klar ich glaubs auch


und wer zur hölle bist du ? oO


----------



## Macra (17. Mai 2009)

Vendaor schrieb:


> äh na klar ich glaubs auch



hey noch ein neuer, hallo

ps: oder ist es tabuno?


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ein  herzerfirschendes NABEND! an alle schwärmer



Abend verbündeter der abneigung gegen gewisse lebeweseN =P


----------



## Vendaor (17. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Achja .. Nabend btw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lieber modereator ich hatte erst eine verwarnung laut zam
@ brille wenn du mit mir reden willst komm die nächsten tage in wow rein


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

@nuffing: Wie es der Name schon verrät, der Podcast über Nintend^^ Dort erfährst du einfach alles übere nIntendo, wenn du alle 200 Folgen durchhörst^^Etwa genauso  gut/bisschen besser, als der Buffed-cast^^ Ob der Buffed-cast auch mit 200 FOlgen enden wird?


----------



## chopi (17. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein. das ist ein thread, der unterhaltungen auf höchstem niveau bietet, und nicht etwa sinnlosen spam!


lol

Moin leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (17. Mai 2009)

Macra schrieb:


> hey noch ein neuer, hallo
> 
> ps: oder ist es tabuno?


hat der nen bann?


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> @nuffing: Wie es der Name schon verrät, der Podcast über Nintend^^ Dort erfährst du einfach alles übere nIntendo, wenn du alle 200 Folgen durchhörst^^Etwa genauso  gut/bisschen besser, als der Buffed-cast^^ Ob der Buffed-cast auch mit 200 FOlgen enden wird?



Naja ich besitze keine nintendo konsolen deshalb kenn ich es net


----------



## Macra (17. Mai 2009)

Vendaor schrieb:


> lieber modereator ich hatte erst eine verwarnung laut zam
> @ brille wenn du mit mir reden willst komm die nächsten tage in wow rein



also doch tabuno


@Kronas

Ja, weil er mich als Stück dreck bezeichnet hat, obwohl ich doch nur hallo hier geschrieben habe


----------



## Vendaor (17. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hat der nen bann?




ja weil ich mich von hosenmatzen die 2t nicks machen provozieren lasse und nuffing macht immer andere pics von sich rein ekelhaft


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ob der Buffed-cast auch mit 200 FOlgen enden wird?



Na hoffentlich nicht


----------



## Vendaor (17. Mai 2009)

Macra schrieb:


> also doch tabuno
> 
> 
> @Kronas
> ...




nur hallo du hast den thread erstmal beleidigt junge


----------



## chopi (17. Mai 2009)

Macra schrieb:


> Ja, weil er mich als Stück dreck bezeichnet hat, obwohl ich doch nur hallo hier geschrieben habe


Imo ein ausreichender Grund,ich weiß garnicht was du hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hm,der Thread wird mi zu beliebt...


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

Macra schrieb:


> @Kronas
> 
> Ja, weil er mich als Stück dreck bezeichnet hat, obwohl ich doch nur hallo hier geschrieben habe


Du hast aber auch nicht das gegenteil bewiesen also doch ein wenig unfair


----------



## Kronas (17. Mai 2009)

Macra schrieb:


> @Kronas
> 
> Ja, weil er mich als Stück dreck bezeichnet hat, obwohl ich doch nur hallo hier geschrieben habe


link zum post? oder wurd gelöscht?


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

Vendaor schrieb:


> nur hallo du hast den thread erstmal beleidigt junge


XDDD nen thread beleidigen XDDD


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> XDDD nen thread beleidigen XDDD


dacht ich mir auch grad.... <3


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Abend verbündeter der abneigung gegen gewisse lebeweseN =P


ok erst musste ich drüber grübeln was du damit meinst^^
aber schon wie in einem film "...ist Mr.Nobody "^^


----------



## Kronas (17. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> XDDD nen thread beleidigen XDDD


der arme thread weint jetzt bestimmt


----------



## chopi (17. Mai 2009)

Vieleicht ist ihm der Faden hier wichtiger als seine Familie,das können wir nicht wissen.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

ööhm, Tabuno, du weisst, dass du hiermit gegen die Richtlinien verstösst, wenn du einen 2.Char machst? Falls du es wirklich bist.

habt ihr gewusst, das 90% aller User, noch nie gepostet haben? Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, wieviele 0-poster-User es gibt... unglaublich...


----------



## Macra (17. Mai 2009)

Vendaor schrieb:


> nur hallo du hast den thread erstmal beleidigt junge



ich hab nur das geschrieben, was "Grüne Brille" als Ironie in dem satz versteckt hat


----------



## Maladin (17. Mai 2009)

Der lernts nie ... 

Wie war euer WE?


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ok erst musste ich drüber grübeln was du damit meinst^^
> aber schon wie in einem film "...ist Mr.Nobody "^^



Hmm, wie wers mit der anspielung, diese person ist nicht Jonny depp in der rolle von Capiten "jack" in fluch der Caribik xD


----------



## chopi (17. Mai 2009)

Ich meld mich später nochmal,z.Z. sind mir hier einfach zuviele Leute,da kann man garnicht so schnell lesen,wie hier geschrieben wird...


----------



## Macra (17. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Der lernts nie ...
> 
> Wie war euer WE?



Ganz nett, hab in Wow halt neu angefangen auf Zuluhed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ps: Wie war eure Woche? meine war Genial, weil ich da Schulpraktikum als Bäcker gemacht habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Der lernts nie ...
> 
> Wie war euer WE?



Super ich hab ganz ganz ganz viele gummi bärchen und torten und schokolade gegessen weil geburstag war und jetzt hab ich gannnnnnnz arg bauchweh xD


----------



## Kronas (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ööhm, Tabuno, du weisst, dass du hiermit gegen die Richtlinien verstösst, wenn du einen 2.Char machst? Falls du es wirklich bist.
> 
> habt ihr gewusst, das 90% aller User, noch nie gepostet haben? Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, wieviele 0-poster-User es gibt... unglaublich...


2 char? acc wenn schon


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich meld mich später nochmal,z.Z. sind mir hier einfach zuviele Leute,da kann man garnicht so schnell lesen,wie hier geschrieben wird...



echt? ich spiel wow und schreib/ lese hier nebenher =P


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Der lernts nie ...
> 
> Wie war euer WE?


Och ein wenig langweilig hmm viel gelerne morgen mündliche Englisch Prüfung und Woche drauf alle schriftlichen naja^^ Und deins


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Och ein wenig langweilig hmm viel gelerne morgen mündliche Englisch Prüfung und Woche drauf alle schriftlichen naja^^


na dann ma gl dabei. kannstes denn jetzt gut? :>


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Der lernts nie ...
> 
> Wie war euer WE?


lustig, letzte abiparty gestern mit guter musik und reichlich alkohol^^

@ nuffing, ja aber bei meinem beispiel er gibt der titel auch noch eine charackterisierung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na dann ma gl dabei. kannstes denn jetzt gut? :>


Ach konnt eh nich mehr machen wie so standart Floskeln auswendig zu lernen muss ja mit 4 anderen über irgendwas labbern hmm kriegt man ne Rolle zugetteilt wie z.B. Diskutiere Alkohol unter 18 und du bist in der Rolle eines Tankstelleneigentümers oder so


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

2.Char ist halt bequemer zu schreiben^^Mir is das andere Wort auch grad ned eingefallen, und im gegensatz zu den letzten 3 Tagen,s eid ihr heut aber echt munter drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Der lernts nie ...
> 
> Wie war euer WE?



beschissene Woche.

Mein bester Kolleg ist bei einem Autounfall ums leben gekommen,  2 Tage später hat die Freundin schluss gemacht,  Hatte Stress mit der Polizei weil ich besoffen die Herren beleidigt habe....


----------



## Maladin (17. Mai 2009)

Ich arbeite an meinen Fähigkeiten und passe eine Typo Installation an für Intranet ... seeeehr spaaaahnend.

/wink maladin


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Der lernts nie ...
> 
> Wie war euer WE?


ganz nett.. bei uns war Bandcontest.. ging richtig ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber etwas anderes schlimmes is auch passiert.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> lustig, letzte abiparty gestern mit guter musik und reichlich alkohol^^
> 
> @ nuffing, ja aber bei meinem beispiel er gibt der titel auch noch eine charackterisierung
> 
> ...



Da hast auch wieder recht xD =D aber so lang du weißt wen ich mein ist ja alels in butter


----------



## Macra (17. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Mein bester Kolleg ist bei einem Autounfall ums leben gekommen,  2 Tage später hat die Freundin schluss gemacht,  Hatte Stress mit der Polizei weil ich besoffen die Herren beleidigt habe....



aber selbstmord begehen wirste jetzt nicht, oder? :O


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Medimius: Ist das dein ernst? Jezz wirklich? Oder willste uns veralbern?


----------



## Kronas (17. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich arbeite an meinen Fähigkeiten und passe eine Typo Installation an für Intranet ... seeeehr spaaaahnend.
> 
> /wink maladin


wechselst du iwie alle paar minuten die signatur oder ist das nur ein gaaaanz langsames gif


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Ne mein voller Ernst.

Selbstmordgedanken hatte ich noch nie. Werde ich auch nie haben. Gibt noch viele andere schöne Sachen.


----------



## Skatero (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Medimius: Ist das dein ernst? Jezz wirklich? Oder willste uns veralbern?


Über solche Sachen macht man eigentlich keine Spässe.


----------



## Lillyan (17. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wechselst du iwie alle paar minuten die signatur oder ist das nur ein gaaaanz langsames gif


Ja, von Hand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Über solche Sachen macht man eigentlich keine Spässe.


hehe du kennste gewisse sachen im internet nich XD


----------



## Maladin (17. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wechselst du iwie alle paar minuten die signatur oder ist das nur ein gaaaanz langsames gif



Geil wa ^^ ... ich hab nen Webserver der per Zufall ein Bild abschickt.


----------



## Macra (17. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Über solche Sachen macht man eigentlich keine Spässe.



Naja es gibt ja welche die machen daraus spässe, wie zbs leute die, die polizei anrufen und drohen amok zu machen, aus jucks


----------



## Skatero (17. Mai 2009)

Macra schrieb:


> Naja es gibt ja welche die machen daraus spässe, wie zbs leute die, die polizei anrufen und drohen amok zu machen, aus jucks


Solche Leute haben ein Problem.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

Naja da es keiner wagt wag ich es...



Medmius schrieb:


> Ne mein voller Ernst.
> 
> Selbstmordgedanken hatte ich noch nie. Werde ich auch nie haben. Gibt noch viele andere schöne Sachen.



Also mein Beileid des is naja nich grad toll... Des mit deinem Kumpel tut mir sehr Leid und kamm das mit Freundin auch so plötzlich nich schön =/
Aber Respekt zu der Einstellung kriegen wenige hin selbst aufgezwungen und du hast die so natürlich und is Wahnsinn hmm denke da braucht man dir nicht weiter gut zureden hmm


----------



## Macra (17. Mai 2009)

wiso isses auf einmal so ruhig hier? sind alle wieder bei 4chan?


----------



## Hanfgurke (17. Mai 2009)

Oder eben keines, daher machen sie sich welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Macra schrieb:


> wiso isses auf einmal so ruhig hier? sind alle *wieder* bei 4chan?


ähm... oO



Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Oder eben keines, daher machen sie sich welche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was ein name... XD <3


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Oder eben keines, daher machen sie sich welche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wachsen die neuen grad aus dem boden Oo?


----------



## Macra (17. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ähm... oO



Naja, ich lese schon buffed seitn jahr oder so, aber erst seit heute angemeldet, weil ich früher keine lust hatte zu spamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Ich bin nicht nur hier unterwegs^^Rechtfertige mich gerade gegen die heftigen Angriffe auf meinem Glauben im Papst-Thread. Wenn ich nicht antworte, halten die mich für feige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Solche Leute haben ein Problem.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Solche Leute haben viel mehr keine Aufmerksamkeit bekommen.
Eine Attention Whore


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Macra schrieb:


> Naja, ich lese schon buffed seitn jahr oder so, aber erst seit heute angemeldet, weil ich früher keine lust hatte zu spamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spammen kann man das ja nicht nennen. Eher unterhaltsame Unterhaltung ( was ein satz )


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

Da hat ja doch wer meinen Gummienten Komment gelesen hmm hatte keiner mehr Vorschläge in dem Threat fand ich schade^^


----------



## Skatero (17. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Solche Leute haben viel mehr keine Aufmerksamkeit bekommen.
> Eine Attention Whore


leider leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra (17. Mai 2009)

Naja neben Buffed schreib ich mein Tagesbericht und bin aufn Animeforum unterwegs


----------



## chopi (17. Mai 2009)

Ich bekomm keinen Sonic normal hin =/
Könnt natürlich damit begründet sein,dass ich es eben nur für 20 Min probiet hab...


----------



## Hanfgurke (17. Mai 2009)

Was heißt hier was ein Name?
Ich sag' dir der ist optimal den kann man überall verwenden, darauf ist einfach noch niemand gekommen.


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich bekomm keinen Sonic normal hin =/
> Könnt natürlich damit begründet sein,dass ich es eben nur für 20 Min probiet hab...



Ich hab 2 Tage lang an Charge und Charge reverse geübt. Langsam kann ich es recht gut.


----------



## Lillyan (17. Mai 2009)

Okay, aus aktuellem Anlass: Permban heißt, dass auch alle weiteren Accounts gebannt werden. Nicht, dass man sich unendlich viele neue Accounts erstellen kann. Ende!


----------



## Spectrales (17. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Macra schrieb:


> Naja, ich lese schon buffed seitn jahr oder so, aber erst seit heute angemeldet, weil ich früher keine lust hatte zu spamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer liest hier freiwillig ohne mitzuspammen (ausser die mods^^... wobei da ja auch einige hier mitschreiben :>)



Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Was heißt hier was ein Name?


das heisst: mir gefällt er, weil er lustig ist xD


----------



## chopi (17. Mai 2009)

Ich hab vor über nem Jahr mal den Fingerpass geübt und mach das seit dem immer,wenn ich nen Stift inner hand hab,den kann ich perfekt und flüssig,jetzt dachte ich mir,ich sollte auch mal langsam die anderen lernen...


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Okay, aus aktuellem Anlass: Permban heißt, dass auch alle weiteren Accounts gebannt werden. Nicht, dass man sich unendlich viele neue Accounts erstellen kann. Ende!


Echt jetz? Also darauf wär ich ja nie gekommen also Sachen gibts hmm... Permaban... PERmanent Mutig Bennante Account Neuerstellung? hmm wen nich das was dann


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab vor über nem Jahr mal den Fingerpass geübt und mach das seit dem immer,wenn ich nen Stift inner hand hab,den kann ich perfekt und flüssig,jetzt dachte ich mir,ich sollte auch mal langsam die anderen lernen...



Ich rate dir, erst mal den Charge zu üben. Denn Sonic funktioniert ja fast so wie Charge. Nur dass man mitten in der Drehung noch noch den Zeigefinger dazwischenschiebt.


----------



## Lillyan (17. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Echt jetz? Also darauf wär ich ja nie gekommen also Sachen gibts hmm... Permaban... PERmanant Mutig Bennante Account Neuerstellung? hmm wen nich das was dann


Einige scheinen das zu denken :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Mai 2009)

Wovon redet ihr?


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wovon redet ihr?



Chopi und ich unterhalten uns über Penspinning


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wovon redet ihr?



katzen, und mäusen, und keksen! =)


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wovon redet ihr?


Mögliche bedeutungen des kürzels Permban


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Einige scheinen das zu denken :>


das vielleicht nicht unbedingt. aber sie denken sich bestimmt, dass es eh keiner herausbekommt , wenn man sich entsprechend verhält^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Chopi und ich unterhalten uns über Penspinning



Achso...



Nuffing schrieb:


> katzen, und mäusen, und keksen! =)



Doof, doof, akzeptabel!



White-Frost schrieb:


> Mögliche bedeutungen des kürzels Permban



Das meinte ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Chopi und ich unterhalten uns über Penspinning



._. ich hab als erstes Pen*sspinning gelesen....


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wovon redet ihr?


rosenkohl


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ._. ich hab als erstes Pen*sspinning gelesen....


das dürfte wohl mit starken schmerzen im krankenhaus enden xD


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ._. ich hab als erstes Pen*sspinning gelesen....



Da sieht man, was du für gedanken hast den ganzen Tag


----------



## Lillyan (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ._. ich hab als erstes Pen*sspinning gelesen....


Irgendwie... hab ich das fast erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das dürfte wohl mit starken schmerzen im krankenhaus enden xD



xD wollen wir beide das mal probieren? ich besuch dich auch im krankenhaus =)


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ._. ich hab als erstes Pen*sspinning gelesen....


ich sekundiere das


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das dürfte wohl mit starken schmerzen im krankenhaus enden xD



Ob man(n) es dann noch ins Krankenhaus schafft? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich rate dir, erst mal den Charge zu üben. Denn Sonic funktioniert ja fast so wie Charge. Nur dass man mitten in der Drehung noch noch den Zeigefinger dazwischenschiebt.






sTereoType schrieb:


> das dürfte wohl mit starken schmerzen im krankenhaus enden xD


bei der beschreibung... ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nuffing schrieb:


> xD wollen wir beide das mal probieren? ich besuch dich auch im krankenhaus =)



biste ne transe oder wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> rosenkohl


Ich mag Rosenkohl... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Irgendwie... hab ich das fast erwartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du kennst mich langsam zu gut das macht mir angst xD...


----------



## Lillyan (17. Mai 2009)

Rouladen mit Kartoffeln und Rosenkohl... das wärs jetzt *seufz*


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei der beschreibung... ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nene.... das ist wie beim pen spinning...es gibt den stifft...und die person die ihn dreht....den rest denk dir jetzt selber...xD


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Rouladen mit Kartoffeln und Rosenkohl... das wärs jetzt *seufz*


Hatten wir heut Mittag erst also die Kartoffeln als Brei und statt Rosenkohl Gurkensalat naja hmm hät lieber den standart Sontäglichen Schweinsbraten mti Kartoffelknödel =/


----------



## chopi (17. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich rate dir, erst mal den Charge zu üben. Denn Sonic funktioniert ja fast so wie Charge. Nur dass man mitten in der Drehung noch noch den Zeigefinger dazwischenschiebt.


Ich hab genau das Gegenteil gelesen,für den Charge ersma den Sonic üben...


Nuffing schrieb:


> ._. ich hab als erstes Pen*sspinning gelesen....


Kam schon öfter vor die verwechslung der beiden Wörter,sogar hier im Nachtschwärmer.

Ps. Penis muss man nun wirklich nicht zensieren...


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Nene.... das ist wie beim pen spinning...es gibt den stifft...und die person die ihn dreht....den rest denk dir jetzt selber...xD


beim pen spinning ist der besitzer des stiftes auch der, der ihn dreht... :>


----------



## Spectrales (17. Mai 2009)

Waahhh.. Wenn ich schon Penisspinning hör, krieg ich Krämpfe.. :S


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> beim pen spinning ist der besitzer des stiftes auch der, der ihn dreht... :>



ja, und was macht die prson die keinen eigenen stift hat =P einfach einen leihen xD....


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffings, Dass du direkt an sowas denken würdest... ich bin schwer enttäuscht -.-


----------



## Maladin (17. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ps. Penis muss man nun wirklich nicht zensieren...



Das Wort ... nicht unbedingt nein.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

obwohl, ich hatte mal bei "krügers clips" o.ä. nen clip gesehen wo ein indischer pen*skünstler den sogar mehrmals per stock gewunden hat. das tat beim zusehen schon weh >.<
von daher: nein, ich möchte das nicht mit dir ausprobieren^^


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab genau das Gegenteil gelesen,für den Charge ersma den Sonic üben...




Das hatte ich auch gelesen, doch jetzt denke ich, dass es umgekehrt leichter ist. Es ist einfacher, sich daran zu gewöhnen, den Zeigefinger zu benutzen (Sonic), als ihn nicht zu benutzen (Charge).


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ja, und was macht die prson die keinen eigenen stift hat =P einfach einen leihen xD....


aber dennoch hält sie den stift dann selber, und lässt ihn nicht von einer anderen halten und dreht dann...
ach egal ^^


----------



## chopi (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ja, und was macht die prson die keinen eigenen stift hat =P einfach einen leihen xD....



Mieten!


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> obwohl, ich hatte mal bei "krügers clips" o.ä. nen clip gesehen wo ein indischer pen*skünstler den sogar mehrmals per stock gewunden hat. das tat beim zusehen schon weh >.<
> von daher: nein, ich möchte das nicht mit dir ausprobieren^^



Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hät so bock drauf gehabt



Benji9 schrieb:


> Nuffings, Dass du direkt an sowas denken würdest... ich bin schwer enttäuscht -.-



...xD wer mich kennt weiß das es irgendwie zu mir dazu gehört


----------



## chopi (17. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Es ist *einfacher*, sich daran zu gewöhnen, den Zeigefinger zu benutzen (*Sonic*), als ihn nicht zu benutzen (Charge).


Also ist der Sonic doch leichter?


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ja, und was macht die prson die keinen eigenen stift hat =P einfach einen leihen xD....


und ich dachte ein _rückenmassierer_ gehört bei frauen schon zum guten ton^^


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

RATÖT!!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> RATÖT!!!!!


kenn den nicht :<


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Also ist der Sonic doch leichter?



Leichter ist es, aber es ist schwieriger, sich von Sonic auf Charge umzugewöhnen als von Charge auf Sonic.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kenn den nicht :<


ala würde den kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mal geraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ala würde den kennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmmm dann war der schonmal als empfehlung hier im nachtschwärmer von dir oder?...
glaub ich zumindest... naja, kb danach zu suchen


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ...xD wer mich kennt weiß das es irgendwie zu mir dazu gehört



Na, dann müssen wir uns mal kennenlernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ein Treffen wird schwierig, da ich Schweizer bin.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hmmm dann war der schonmal als empfehlung hier im nachtschwärmer von dir oder?...
> glaub ich zumindest... naja, kb danach zu suchen


jep der name is hier mal gefallen


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> da ich Schweizer bin.



\o/


----------



## chopi (17. Mai 2009)

Nachdem Trolli immernoch nicht gesagt hat,ob mein Tipp richtig ist,nehme ich mal an,ich lag falsch =/


----------



## Skatero (17. Mai 2009)

Ich mach mir jetzt eine Nissin Demae Ramen


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

wer bei silkroad noch selber spielt ist sowieso bekloppt^^ aber war das nicht archlord?

skatero: kannst du mir eine miso ramen mit machen?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=104538

glaubt ihr, der text ist ernst gemeint? weil tränen vergiessen beim char löschen... das ist doch zu krass oder? O_o


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich mach mir jetzt eine Nissin Demae Ramen



Ich hab immer fertige Nudelsuppen bei mir im Schrank. Irgendwie kann ich verstehen, warum Naruto die so gerne hat.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

@Medimius ööh, ich wollt damit ausdrücken, dass ich somit weit weg wohne, und mein taschengeld nicht für lange Zugfahrten ausgeben will. Und nicht, dass Schweizer inkompetent sind und Menschen kaputtschlagen, wenn er einen sieht^


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> @Medimius ööh, ich wollt damit ausdrücken, dass ich somit weit weg wohne, und mein taschengeld nicht für lange Zugfahrten ausgeben will. Und nicht, dass Schweizer inkompetent sind und Menschen kaputtschlagen, wenn er einen sieht^



Ne, du hast es falsch verstanden. Ich bin auch ein Schweizer.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ne, du hast es falsch verstanden. Ich bin auch ein Schweizer.


wie man ja am wohnort sehen kann.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich hab immer fertige Nudelsuppen bei mir im Schrank. Irgendwie kann ich verstehen, warum Naruto die so gerne hat.


wenn du die fertigsuppen schon magst, dann musste du mal frisch gemachte ramen im ramenshop oder gut geführten japan restaurant essen. ich hab erst 1 monat später gemerkt das miso ein sojapaste ist(und eigentlich hass ich soja) aber das war mir bei dem geschmack dann auch egal^^


----------



## White-Frost (17. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=104538
> 
> glaubt ihr, der text ist ernst gemeint? weil tränen vergiessen beim char löschen... das ist doch zu krass oder? O_o


Hmm Tränen vergissen beim aufhören denk nich zwangsweise hmm wen ein Mensch sehr viel mit einer Sache verbinden kann wei snich vllt. hat er viele Bekanntschaften gemacht die aufs RL übergingen viele andere tolle Dinge damit erlebt kann ich mir das schon recht gut vorstellen das sowas sein könnte hmm


----------



## chopi (17. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ne, du hast es falsch verstanden. Ich bin auch ein Schweizer.



Das hat sich grad angehört,wie die ganzen Liebesfilme...
_"Nein,ich liebe dich auch,Sletvana"_


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich hab erst 1 monat später gemerkt das miso ein sojapaste ist(und eigentlich hass ich soja) aber das war mir bei dem geschmack dann auch egal^^


miso eine sojapaste? danke xD
jetzt weiss ich endlich, was misosuppe bei harvest moon damals war... hab mich das immer gefragt, aber vergessen, nachzuschauen ^^


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wenn du die fertigsuppen schon magst, dann musste du mal frisch gemachte ramen im ramenshop oder gut geführten japan restaurant essen. ich hab erst 1 monat später gemerkt das miso ein sojapaste ist(und eigentlich hass ich soja) aber das war mir bei dem geschmack dann auch egal^^


Das würde ich natürlich gerne mal ausprobieren. Das Problem ist, dass bei mir in der Nähe kein solches Restaurant existiert, und ich habe keine Lust, stundenlang durch Zürich zu marschieren und eins zu suchen^^


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Ich guck mir den Wohnort eines Users nie an^^ Wir soltlen uns mal treffen^^Wie wärs mit Dienstag? manoroth is auch wieder dabei :> Für Gratis Brötchen und was zu trinken und nette Unterhaltungen is schon vorgesorgt^


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Dienstag geht nicht. Da hab ich mit der Firma einen Lehrlingsausflug, der 2 ganze Tage dauert-.-


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

@ brille, ob es direkt sojapaste ist weiß ich nicht, aber bei meinem ramenrestaurant steht als hinweis bei miso sojapastengeschmack^^
@ medmius , das prob hatte ich auch mal, da ich es aber unbedingt mal probieren wollte, hab ich halb google nach etwas brauchbaren in berlin abgesucht. hab dadurch das Makoto in der nähe vom alex gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Medmisu: Muss nicht diesen Dienstag sein^^ Bin jeden Dienstag in Zürich^^


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Haben Sushi-Restaurants guten Ramen? Wenn ja, kenne ich etwas gutes in der Nähe des Flughafens.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

könnt ihr aufhören über essen zu reden ._. ich hab schon so genug hunger


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> könnt ihr aufhören über essen zu reden ._. ich hab schon so genug hunger



Jetzt weisst du, wie ich mich gestern gefühlt habe, als das Thema Steak war.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Haben Sushi-Restaurants guten Ramen? Wenn ja, kenne ich etwas gutes in der Nähe des Flughafens.


in der regel bieten die auch ramen an, aber genau kann ich es dir nicht sagen, da ich die sushiläden meide. ich ess ja so schon kein fisch, aber dann auch noch roh? nee danke^^


----------



## Skatero (17. Mai 2009)

Sushi ist lecker. :>


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> in der regel bieten die auch ramen an, aber genau kann ich es dir nicht sagen, da ich die sushiläden meide. ich ess ja so schon kein fisch, aber dann auch noch roh? nee danke^^



Ich steh auch nicht auf Fisch. Aber Sushi find ich ganz gut^^


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Ich mag die japanische Küche :> hab aber bis jezz auch nur diese Billig-Instantnudeln aus Migros gekostet...


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Ich ess meisti mmer umsonst japanisch bei nem kumpel der ist chinese und seine mutter hat nen eigenes Restaurant und ich kann immer umsonst futtern ^^


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich ess meisti mmer umsonst japanisch bei nem kumpel der ist chinese und seine mutter hat nen eigenes Restaurant und ich kann immer umsonst futtern ^^


japanisch ist nicht chinesisch


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> japanisch ist nicht chinesisch




ES SCHMECKT DROTZDEM DOLLE! XD


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> japanisch ist nicht chinesisch



Das wollt ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing: Biste wieder fröhlich am Bild uploaden?^^Seztde die auch in die Galerie rein?


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nuffing: Biste wieder fröhlich am Bild uploaden?^^Seztde die auch in die Galerie rein?


sie hat ja wieder ein neues Bild.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffings, dein lächeln auf dem Bild, wo du aufder Bank hockst, sieht aufgesetzt auf. Sieht ned schön aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing hat ja die genau gleichen Interessen wie eine andere Person hier. :O


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nuffings, dein lächeln auf dem Bild, wo du aufder Bank hockst, sieht aufgesetzt auf. Sieht ned schön aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja war auch aufgesetz, ich hab im grunde mehr laune als gute da fällt lächeln nicht immer leicht


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nuffings, dein lächeln auf dem Bild, wo du aufder Bank hockst, sieht aufgesetzt auf. Sieht ned schön aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich finds süüß!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nuffing hat ja die genau gleichen Interessen wie eine andere Person hier. :O



Welche denn? fonia? XD


----------



## Skatero (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Welche denn? fonia? XD


Nein. Karina.
Da stehen zu 100% die gleichen Bands usw.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

> Naja war auch aufgesetz, ich hab im grunde mehr laune als gute da fällt lächeln nicht immer leicht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann ich nur zu gut verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein. Karina.
> Da stehen zu 100% die gleichen Bands usw.



Em das liegt daran das das der genau gleiche account ist, nur mein username geändert wurde^^


----------



## Skatero (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Em das liegt daran das das der genau gleiche account ist, nur mein username geändert wurde^^


Achso. oO


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

meine fresse ist buffed heut mal wieder langsam >.<


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Bei mir lädt es noch ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> meine fresse ist buffed heut mal wieder langsam >.<


bei mir gehts.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> meine fresse ist buffed heut mal wieder langsam >.<



Sollen wir uns die zeit mit Penisspinning vertreiben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing, mein Verdacht erhärtet sich, dass du angetrunken bist.


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Sollen wir uns die zeit mit Penisspinning vertreiben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DU kannst das ja nicht^^


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Sollen wir uns die zeit mit Penisspinning vertreiben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


erklär mir mal bitte was das ist.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> DU kannst das ja nicht^^



Ich kanns ja üben xD bei Stereo sowieso gern



Anduris schrieb:


> erklär mir mal bitte was das ist..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein ich vertiefe es nicht =P


Benji9 schrieb:


> Nuffing, mein Verdacht erhärtet sich, dass du angetrunken bist.



Ich bin nicht betruken, ich lieg nur auf den boden und freu mich xD


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Penisspinning ist wohl sowas ähnliche wie penspinning... aber ich denke, dein Post is nicht ernst gemeint, und deshalb endet die Aufklärung hier. Und weil Buffed.de auch von jugendliche genutzt wird.


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht betruken, ich lieg nur auf den boden und freu mich xD


alles klar.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Penisspinning ist wohl sowas ähnliche wie penspinning... aber ich denke, dein Post is nicht ernst gemeint, und deshalb endet die Aufklärung hier. Und weil Buffed.de auch von jugendliche genutzt wird.


ich wollt von ihr hören was das sein soll.. so aus Spaß.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Wie alt biste eigendlich Nuffing? Wenn ich raten müsste 17.


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

15?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Mai 2009)

Abend.

Also ich stellt mir Penisspinning ganz interessant vor. :>


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Ach 15^^Ja, wollt halt nachfragen, anstatt einfach danach zu suchen. Is höflicher^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin älter, höhöhö^^


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach 15^^Ja, wollt halt nachfragen, anstatt einfach danach zu suchen. Is höflicher^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dann ran da! 
ne Spaß.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

15 bin ich, das beste alter ! bis ich 16 bin, dann wird 16 das beste allter sein =P


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Karina: Am ersten April geburtstag... musstest du dir schon viele dumme Sprüche drüber anhören?^^


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

15 ist das beste überhaupt. Sekundarschule fängt an und man kann 3 Jahre lang in der Schule chillen.


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> 15 ist das beste überhaupt. Sekundarschule fängt an und man kann 3 Jahre lang in der Schule chillen.


höö?^^


----------



## Skatero (17. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> 15 ist das beste überhaupt. Sekundarschule fängt an und man kann 3 Jahre lang in der Schule chillen.


Ach was bei mir hört sie mit 15 auf. -.-


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

benji sie ist nicht angetrunken aber dauerrattig xD das hat sie im stammtisch jeden abend aufs neue gezeigt^^


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Du fängst mit der sek mit 15 an?  Btw: Das wievielte Schuljahr ist das bei euch in Zürich? Bei uns wärs das 6.e, hier im Kanton Aargau


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Mai 2009)

Schön das ich hier total ignoriert werde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Oberstufe halt. In der Schweiz jedenfalls. Keine Ahnung wie es in Deutschland ist.

Hab mit Ende 15 mit Sek angefangen.


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

falls du Realschule oder sowas meinst.. die hab ich jetzt mit 15 fertig.
naja, in 3 Wochen ca. bin ich 16, aber hab ja jetzt schon Mittlere Reife.
Stimmt ja, du wohnst in der Schweiz.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Schön das ich hier total ignoriert werde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na komm, erzähl^^


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

jezz beantwort meine Frage Mednius^^Bin ja auch schweizer.

Hi Humpelpumpel


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Oberstufe halt. In der Schweiz jedenfalls. Keine Ahnung wie es in Deutschland ist.


hier ist es ganz anders. da kommste schon mit 9 oder 10 auf die Oberstufe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hauptschule, Realschule oder Gymnasium..


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend.
> 
> Also ich stellt mir Penisspinning ganz interessant vor. :>




Kein Schwein begrüßt mich...

Edit: Ah doch, Benji. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Schön das ich hier total ignoriert werde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Begrüssen ist schon vorbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Schön das ich hier total ignoriert werde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist normal hier.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo!


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das Begrüssen ist schon vorbei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


muss man das um punkt 21 Uhr machen oder was?^^


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> jezz beantwort meine Frage Mednius^^Bin ja auch schweizer.
> 
> Hi Humpelpumpel



Moment jetzt muss ich zurückrechnen.  Jetzt bin ich 18 und im zweiten Lehrjahr. Mit 17 hab ich mit der Lehre angefangen.  Ja mit ca. 15 hab ich mit Sek angefangen.

Hallo Humpelpumpel


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Btw: humpelpumpel: Du hast in der Sig ne rechtschreibfehler. Es heisst "Ich geb alles*,* wenn der andere alles gibt..."


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> benji sie ist nicht angetrunken aber dauerrattig xD das hat sie im stammtisch jeden abend aufs neue gezeigt^^



Du WÜNSCHT dir ich wär dauerrattig gibts zu =P


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Mednius, dann musst du wohl mehrfach sitzengeblieben sein. Ich bin jezz in der 4. Sek (letztes Schuljahr), bin aber 16. Zudem bin ich einmal sitzengeblieben


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> 15 bin ich, das beste alter ! bis ich 16 bin, dann wird 16 das beste allter sein =P


hop ins Bett hast sicher morgen schule? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mednius, dann musst du wohl mehrfach sitzengeblieben sein. Ich bin jezz in der 4. Sek (letztes Schuljahr), bin aber 16. Zudem bin ich einmal sitzengeblieben



hab dir ne pm geschrieben^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Du WÜNSCHT dir ich wär dauerrattig gibts zu =P



Öhm, wer wünscht sich sowas nicht? :>


Danke Benji.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Du WÜNSCHT dir ich wär dauerrattig gibts zu =P


ein jahr älter und man kann drüber reden...obwohl, mit 20 dürfte das erst recht"komisch" wirken >.<


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

bin mal off..
gud nacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

gn8 anduris


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Medmius, wir meinen das gleiche. nur bei uns im Aargau fängt die Sek nicht mit dem 7. Schuljahr an und hat 3 Jahre, 
sondern startet mit dem 6. Schuljahr und dauert 4 jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ein jahr älter und man kann drüber reden...obwohl, mit 20 dürfte das erst recht"komisch" wirken >.<



seit wann jucken dich gesetze ._. los jetzt hop hop!xD


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Medmius, wir meinen das gleiche. nur bei uns im Aargau fängt die Sek nicht mit dem 7. Schuljahr an und hat 3 Jahre,
> sondern startet mit dem 6. Schuljahr und dauert 4 jahre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm das wusste ich gar nicht.

Ne bin noch nie sitzengeblieben.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Tja, sieht so aus, als kann heut Nuffing über alles lachen^^

"Zieh mal am Finger"
*Fingerzieh*
*Roundhousekick*
"Pups..."


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Mai 2009)

Dumm gefragt, Nuffig = Keksi? Oder sind das 2 verschiedene Personen? :>


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

hehe, verboten wär es nicht mal. erst ab 21 wär es unzucht mit minderjährigen.
dennoch dürfte das meinem ruf nicht grad gut tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und von wegen nichtd auerrattig. allein dein icqname schreit danach xD

edit: jupp, keksii=nuffing


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Dumm gefragt, Nuffig = Keksi? Oder sind das 2 verschiedene Personen? :>



nene bin schon keksi merk man das immer noch so arg? ich ahb gedacht ich bin reifer und erwachsener geworden und bin net mehr so doof und albern :/


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Keksii=Karina= Nuffing

Damits auch der letzte weiss, der gestern nicht hier war^


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> nene bin schon keksi merk man das immer noch so arg? ich ahb gedacht ich bin reifer und erwachsener geworden und bin net mehr so doof und albern :/


.... der war gut xD


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

das hat sie ernst gemeint...


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> .... der war gut xD



._. bald wird hier penisspinnung kein sport sondern ne art zu drohen das schwör ich dir ! XD


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

ohne worte

edit: das war für benjis post gedacht


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ._. bald wird hier penisspinnung kein sport sondern ne art zu drohen das schwör ich dir ! XD


das war für mich zu keinem zeitpunkt was anderes als eine drohung xD


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Keine Foltermethoden hier Vorschlagne... sonst landen sie zu den restlichen im "Todesstrafe"-thread :/ Und das wollen wir nicht wirklich....


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> nene bin schon keksi merk man das immer noch so arg? ich ahb gedacht ich bin reifer und erwachsener geworden und bin net mehr so doof und albern :/



Bin eigentlich durch den Wohnort und deinen Musikgeschmack draufgekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nuffing schrieb:


> ._. bald wird hier penisspinnung kein sport sondern ne art zu drohen das schwör ich dir ! XD



Ich finde das immer noch sehr interessant...


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich finde das immer noch sehr interessant...



gibs zu xD du würdest drauf stehen


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

mich interessiert es auch, aber nur insofern das die mods das thema so unbearbeitet lassen^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Mai 2009)

Klar, warum nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Wieso hab ich das Gefühl das Lilly mit einer ganz großen Bankeule unterwegs ist?)


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> nene bin schon keksi merk man das immer noch so arg? ich ahb gedacht ich bin reifer und erwachsener geworden und bin net mehr so doof und albern :/


und du bist wohl nicht mehr auf emo was ^^ ?


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Penis ist doch das offizielle Wissenschaftliche Wort, und deshalb, kein Grund es zu zensieren^^


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Penis ist doch das offizielle Wissenschaftliche Wort, und deshalb, kein Grund es zu zensieren^^


penis schon, aber penisspinning und der restliche inhalt der sich darum(achtung: wortwitz) DREHT (xD) ist wohl kaum wissenschaftlich^^


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> und du bist wohl nicht mehr auf emo was ^^ ?



Nicht mehr so ganz



Benji9 schrieb:


> Penis ist doch das offizielle Wissenschaftliche Wort, und deshalb, kein Grund es zu zensieren^^



Ich glaub es geht eher um die beschreibung was ich mit diesen wissenschaftlichen gegenstand ovr hab =P


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> penis schon, aber penisspinning und der restliche inhalt der sich darum(achtung: wortwitz) DREHT (xD) ist wohl kaum wissenschaftlich^^



ROFEL XD


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Nicht mehr so ganz



Gut zu hören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Mit deinem momentanen Verhalten kann ich nicht gerade geistige reife feststelln, allerdings stelle ich fest, das man keine Probleme hat, dich zum lachen zu bringen, und das is Positiv :>


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

emo sein kann man bei einer frau ja noch verkraften(wer kennt nicht die entsprechenden picdumps), aber bei männlichen emos muss bei der zeugung doch ein tropfen urin dabei gewesen sein


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mit deinem momentanen Verhalten kann ich nicht gerade geistige reife feststelln, allerdings stelle ich fest, das man keine Probleme hat, dich zum lachen zu bringen, und das is Positiv :>



Ich bin einfach lieber albern das leben ist auch so schon ernst genug ^^


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

richtig so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Mai 2009)

Pfff, wer braucht schon geistige reife?
Und mit der entsprechenden Menge Alk kann man über wirklich sehr viel schrott lachen. Ich spreche aus erfahrung, wobei sich der Asbachpegel zum Glück ein bisschen abgebaut hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hörste jetzt für Musik Knuffig?


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach lieber albern das leben ist auch so schon ernst genug ^^


Recht haste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir müssen nicht immer so verklemmt sein ^.^


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Pfff, wer braucht schon geistige reife?
> Und mit der entsprechenden Menge Alk kann man über wirklich sehr viel schrott lachen. Ich spreche aus erfahrung, wobei sich der Asbachpegel zum Glück ein bisschen abgebaut hat.
> 
> 
> ...



adam green, air, aiden,afi,atreyu,blink182,böhse onkelz, beatsteaks, billy talent, coldplay, dashboard confessional, death cab for cutie, die ärzte,die sterne, donots, elvis presley, end of green,enter shikari,franz ferdinand, from autmn to ashes, incubus,in flames, james blunt,jennifer rostock, ich+ich,jet,john legend, juli, lostprophets, metallica, my chemical romance, plain white t´s , planlos, rise against, the killers,the all american rejects, the kooks, thee headcoatees, the sonics, vast and more


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

was denn das für nen mischmasch an musikgeschmack? oO


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

hättest auch auf dein Profil verweisen können...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Mai 2009)

Da sind sogar 2 Gruppen dabei dir mir gefallen.


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> was denn das für nen mischmasch an musikgeschmack? oO



Ich hör so gut wie alles xD allerdings hab ich mir gedacht irgendwann reichte s an aufzählung von bands


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2009)

da ist man mal ne weile weg und hier sind 100 neue leute Oo hilfe


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Mai 2009)

Huhu Minas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

ich hab immer nur 1-3 bands die mir gefallen und nach nem jahr kann ich die auch nicht mehr hören. aber franz ferdinand ist mit ihrem neuen album ein rückkehrer^^ ansonten grad noch offspring

edit: das siehst du falsch Mina, Nuffing ist bloß ein transformer und man hat den eindruck das es mehr sind  xD


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

jaa, blad is die 4000 fällig^^ Will auch wieder dabei sein :> Mein Post hat es gerade noch so auf die 3000 geschafft^^


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich hab immer nur 1-3 bands die mir gefallen und nach nem jahr kann ich die auch nicht mehr hören. aber franz ferdinand ist mit ihrem neuen album ein rückkehrer^^ ansonten grad noch offspring
> 
> edit: das siehst du falsch Mina, Nuffing ist bloß ein transformer und man hat den eindruck das es mehr sind  xD



hmm mir gefällt der ava von der nid '^^
der punk typ find ich cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wizo wird niemals untergehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> jaa, blad is die 4000 fällig^^ Will auch wieder dabei sein :> Mein Post hat es gerade noch so auf die 3000 geschafft^^



ach will aber das du auf seite 4000 ein gebet vorträgst ! ;D


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Was? Echt? hmm... kann ich machen^^ Aber muss das sein?


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2009)

eigentlich nid aber mir ist langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint dein link ist irgendwie komisch .. japaner freak mukke ... ich steh ja mehr auf bg sounds von kingdom hearts und co 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

MEin Lieblingslied:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo74Dn7W_pA


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Ich kann mir das lied 15 mal anhören, und finds immernoch der Hammer xD


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2009)

hehe jau das ist geil
wobei von weird al find ich yoda auch geil

s o da SOOODA yoyoyoyo yooooda ^^
der typ ist einfach zu geil

genau wie das nerd lied da ;D <3


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbVtbc_XzrI

das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Ich find die ganz gut:


----------



## Skatero (17. Mai 2009)

Ich geh jetzt offlinge Gn8


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

gn8 Skatero


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Nacht Skatero


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2009)

wtf ist das opering von op auf japanisch? klingt ja doof .. und bei dem typ bin ich mir nid sicher ob er mänlich oder weiblich ist Oo


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt offlinge Gn8


hauste


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Mai 2009)

Nacht Skatero.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Mai 2009)

Der is eindeutig weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geh dnan auch mal off, hat noch wer fragen, bevor ich geh?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Mai 2009)

Was ist der Sinn des Lebens?


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2009)

fressen saufen ficken party arbeiten sterben ..
wo der sinn ist .. tja der fehlt noch aber der kommt irgendwann

@Medmius kuk ma anderen thread wegen how to desktop 2 bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Der is eindeutig weiblich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ehm ja ehm ehm .. nein doch nid :<


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> @Medmius kuk ma anderen thread wegen how to desktop 2 bilder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke dir vielmals


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

bidöö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

moin leute


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo Manoroth


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Mai 2009)

Abend Manoroth.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

hi


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hi


wolltest du nid gehen?

btw hay mana
-a + o


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Mai 2009)

Wo ist eigentlich Nuffing abgeblieben? Penisspinning trainieren? :>


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Danke dir vielmals


bin ma pennen wenns nid klappt schreib pm oder so dann kuk ich mal nach wo du vlt was umstellen musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aonsten kuk google nach nview 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Nuffing abgeblieben? Penisspinning trainieren? :>



wtF???? ... udn das ist einer? oder wie OOooooOOOooOOOoooOOOooo...


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bin ma pennen wenns nid klappt schreib pm oder so dann kuk ich mal nach wo du vlt was umstellen musst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok mach ich. Installiere gerade nview


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wtF???? ... udn das ist einer? oder wie OOooooOOOooOOOoooOOOooo...



Penisspinning kam hervor, als Chopi und ich gerade über Penspinning sprachen und Nuffing dazu schrieb, dass sie Penspinning mit Penisspinning verwechselt hat. Jetzt reden sie schon seit einer Stunde darüber...


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Manoroth, vllt kommt Medmius nächsten Dienstag auch :> Also den, in ner Woche.

Also, ich hoffe doch^^


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Jo, versprechen kann ich es nicht, aber ich schaue, dass ich es schaffe.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Diesen oder nächsten Dienstag?


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Wenn schon, dann erst nächsten Dienstag. Wie gesagt diesen Dienstag und Mittwoch bin ich mit der Firma unterwegs.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Manoroth, vllt kommt Medmius nächsten Dienstag auch :> Also den, in ner Woche.
> 
> Also, ich hoffe doch^^



0k^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Penisspinning kam hervor, als Chopi und ich gerade über Penspinning sprachen und Nuffing dazu schrieb, dass sie Penspinning mit Penisspinning verwechselt hat. Jetzt reden sie schon seit einer Stunde darüber...



weis nidma was das ist .. Oo und hab angst sowas bei google zu suchen xD
klingt irgendwie wie gayspiele oder so .. najo wie auch immer

hf leute ich leg mich in mein bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann erst nächsten Dienstag. Wie gesagt diesen Dienstag und Mittwoch bin ich mit der Firma unterwegs.


wo wollt ihr denn hin ;P


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Ach, schon wieder verdrängt^^

Btw: Diesen Freitag gibt es eine riesige Party bei uns in der Kirche^^ Es wird ganz toll *.* Ich kann dir nen kurzen link geben...


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

http://www.icf.ch/news-events/youthunited.html


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> weis nidma was das ist .. Oo und hab angst sowas bei google zu suchen xD
> klingt irgendwie wie gayspiele oder so .. najo wie auch immer
> 
> hf leute ich leg mich in mein bett
> ...



Penspinning ist das herumdrehen eines Schreibers in den Fingern.

Wo wir hingehen?

Zoo-.-  Danach gemeinsames Abendessen. Übernachtung im Schutzbunker und am nächsten Tag gehts wieder nach Hause.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Wieder recht still hier...


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Penspinning ist das herumdrehen eines Schreibers in den Fingern.
> 
> Wo wir hingehen?
> 
> Zoo-.-  Danach gemeinsames Abendessen. Übernachtung im Schutzbunker und am nächsten Tag gehts wieder nach Hause.



aso hf xD
das von benji schaut ja ganz lustig aus saufen für gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber bei uns ist vom mittwoch bis samstag schon ne party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da kann ich laufend hin

und ich meinte mit was ist das eher die falsche schreibweise ..^^


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Hm In 6 Stunden muss jeder in die Schule/ arbeiten gehen^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Warum hat Katrina jetzt eigentlich so ne Bratze als Avatar?



wer? hmm jemand mit 4 posts ohne ava???? häää


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Hm In 6 Stunden muss jeder in die Schule/ arbeiten gehen^^


6.30 .. wer geht da in die schule?
arbeit ok xD
aber schule? ...


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Nunja, bei unsere Party werden ganz schön vielöe Menschen kommen aus ganz Europa. Halt von überall, wo es ein Icf gibt ^^ Da werde etwa so über die tausend leuts kommen... vermute ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hui, der papstthread bringt mich echt zum nachdenken... Historisch gesehen besitze ich wenige Fakten über das Christentum.


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 6.30 .. wer geht da in die schule?
> arbeit ok xD
> aber schule? ...



Hm die Schule fängt doch so ungefähr um 7 an oder?  6:30 aufstehen oder so


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, bei unsere Party werden ganz schön vielöe Menschen kommen aus ganz Europa. Halt von überall, wo es ein Icf gibt ^^ Da werde etwa so über die tausend leuts kommen... vermute ich mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



najo ich glaube nunmal nid an dicke leute die gegen sex mit gummi sind  .. aber wenn du an sojemanden glaubst ist das dein ding und ich will dich auch nid überzeugen das etwas falsch daran ist


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Nuffing hieß früher Katrina.
> Wusste erst auch nicht genau wer's ist mit dem neuen outfit...



aso .. die russin ..? wtf ..
faker^^


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Night falls ergötzt an seinem ego, weil er jezz jemanden fertigmachen kann... oder er meint, dass er das kann...

Du hast wohl nicht genug gelesen Night falls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Hm die Schule fängt doch so ungefähr um 7 an oder?  6:30 aufstehen oder so



sekundarschule war 7,45 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hach schöne zeit damals ..
morgen 7,30 autofahrstunde und dann arbeiten darum bisle mehr pennen ;D


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Night falls ergötzt an seinem ego, weil er jezz jemanden fertigmachen kann... oder er meint, dass er das kann...
> 
> Du hast wohl nicht genug gelesen Night falls
> 
> ...



mag night irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ders gut in browsergames ;D


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aso .. die russin ..? wtf ..
> faker^^



lesen bildet

Übrigens ist das thema seit gestern schon durch, also belast es auch einfach bei


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

was sind sojemanden? Und ich sehe den papst an, wie ein Christ, und nicht wie ein Stellvertreter Gottes.
Manchmal vergleich ich seine Position mit dem eines Politikers. Aber der Vergleich hinkt ein bisschen


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

was soll ich lesen? ...


----------



## Night falls (18. Mai 2009)

> Night falls ergötzt an seinem ego, weil er jezz jemanden fertigmachen kann... oder er meint, dass er das kann...
> 
> Du hast wohl nicht genug gelesen Night falls smile.gif



Ich hab genug gelesen um zu erkennen, dass sie sich ordentlich ins Aus katapultiert hat... Ich erinnere mich noch daran, wie sie meinte, dass sie ihren Avatar geändert hatte, damit man nicht meinen kann, dass sie nur wegen Photoshopbearbeitung hübsch sei. Aber das Thema ist ja mittlerweile jetzt durch und ich hab den Moment des Erkennens genug genossen - also weiter im Text mit dem eigentlichen Thema hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Um deswegen nicht neu zu posten: 


> Dh kann ich dein ins "aus" katapultiert nicht nachvollziehen.


Das Nachvollziehen überlasse lieber den Studenten unter uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

ach mir auch egal bin zu faul zum irgendwas lesen was mich nid interessiert .. weg bin ich nu erstma ;D


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Bist du schweizer Night falls?

ah dumme Frage... Wuppertal -.-


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich hab genug gelesen um zu erkennen, dass sie sich ordentlich ins Aus katapultiert hat... Ich erinnere mich noch daran, wie sie meinte, dass sie ihren Avatar geändert hatte, damit man nicht meinen kann, dass sie nur wegen Photoshopbearbeitung hübsch sei. Aber das Thema ist ja mittlerweile jetzt durch und ich hab den Moment des Erkennens genug genossen - also weiter im Text mit dem eigentlichen Thema hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ins aus?, jeder der sich mit dem thema beschäftigt hat, hats inzwischen begriffen, du bist allgemein nur darauf aus mich fertig zu machen und vor anderen blos zustellen, dh gehörst du da sowieso nicht dazu Minastirit kommt mit unwissen und macht irgend welche aussagen, da fehlt also überhaupt das wissen büer die ganze situation.

Dh kann ich dein ins "aus" katapultiert nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Bist du schweizer Night falls?
> 
> ah dumme Frage... Wuppertal -.-



Ha Ha   schon wieder^^


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Ich hab alles gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Auf Nuffings seite stell*


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Hat wer bock, mir nen Neuen Titel zu verpassen? Mein jezziger is blöde...


----------



## Night falls (18. Mai 2009)

> *Auf Nuffings seite stell*


Du brauchst dich nirgendwohin zu stellen, der "Kampf" ist gelaufen und zwar ganz ohne mein Beisein.

Kann eigentlich jemand bestätigen, dass der Film "Illuminati" so schlecht ist wie die Kritiken sagen?
Ich werd zwar sowieso auf Wunsch einer bestimmten Person reingehn, aber ich möchte zumindest meine Erwartungen anpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:


> Hat wer bock, mir nen Neuen Titel zu verpassen? Mein jezziger is blöde...


Wie wärs mit "Der Doppelposter"?


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hat wer bock, mir nen Neuen Titel zu verpassen? Mein jezziger is blöde...



hmm xD mir fällt da net wirklich was ein


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Nein, ich hab ihn nicht gesehn.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

es ist doch scheiss egal wie nuffing jetzt aussieht... sie is nett (meiner meinung nach zumindest^^) und lustig. 

alles andre is doch wurscht


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (18. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> es ist doch scheiss egal wie nuffing jetzt aussieht... sie is net






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Der Doppelposter hört sich gut an^^wobei... der Titel is negativ behaftet und ich will mich nicht mit den Mods verscherzen :/


----------



## Night falls (18. Mai 2009)

> Der Doppelposter hört sich gut an^^wobei... der Titel is negativ behaftet und ich will mich nicht mit den Mods verscherzen :/


Änder es um in "Der Power-poster" und du hast den perfekten Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Der Doppelposter hört sich gut an^^wobei... der Titel is negativ behaftet und ich will mich nicht mit den Mods verscherzen :/



hmm ach so negativ ist das doch auch net  xD ich mein ich mach auch öftesr mal doppel post, manchmal mach ich sogar noch nen doppelpost die aussage doppelpost um ein trippel post zu kriegen =P


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

So, ich hab den Titel geändert^^ ICh werd mein Ava wohl auch mal ändern, mit dem Bild  von gestern^^


----------



## Night falls (18. Mai 2009)

Wow, dein neuer Titel ist der Knüller, wo hast du denn den her? O:
Wieso wolltsn wissen, ob ich inner Schweiz wohn - wollts mir ne Bombe in den Briefkasten schmeißen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

nen neuer titel für benji?
wie wärs mit "pfarrerschnauze"? ich hoff den versteht auch jemand^^

edit: genau night falls und zwar die heilige grante aus worms xD


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 Nimm aber C4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


gn8


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Ich hätt dich zu nem ganz bestimmten Ort eingeladen, night falls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Angst, du wirst nicht sterben^^


----------



## Night falls (18. Mai 2009)

> edit: genau night falls und zwar die heilige grante aus worms xD


Haaa-lleluja!
Das Spiel war der Partyknüller...



> Keine Angst, du wirst nicht sterben^^


Ich fürchte das werde ich früher oder später sehr wohl :/


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Hach, die heilige Granate aus Worm :> Wie ich den Hintergrundsound dazu so liebte ^^ Damals war ich aber noch 8 oder 10 oder so^^Halt zu r Nintendo 64 zeiten.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

omg, ich ahb grad das interview vom LHC gegner gesehen und wie er die chance berechnet das bei dem experiment eins chwarzes loch entsteht
"das ereignis kann passieren oder nicht, also stehen die chancen bei 50% das es passiert" er unterrichtet übrigens physik an einer highschool


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

HALLELUJA!


----------



## Night falls (18. Mai 2009)

> "das ereignis kann passieren oder nicht, also stehen die chancen bei 50% das es passiert" er unterrichtet übrigens physik an einer highschool


Schon ziemlich clever, der Kerl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Mai 2009)

Bin pennen, bis die Tage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

So, fertig. BIld und Titel passen perfekt zueinander^^

Was meint ihr?


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> So, fertig. BIld und Titel passen perfekt zueinander^^
> 
> Was meint ihr?


ich meine du solltest das "T" aus Poster nehmen damit es zum ava passt und power vielleicht mit nerdy ersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (18. Mai 2009)

Wow, haben wir schon wieder die "wir hacken alle aufeinander rum"-Nacht?


----------



## Night falls (18. Mai 2009)

> Wow, haben wir schon wieder die "wir hacken alle aufeinander rum"-Nacht?


Nein, das hier ist bloß der "wir hacken alle aufeinander rum"-Thread. Aber die Beile sind schon seit ein paar Posts verstummt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Nicht mehr, du bist zu spät Lillyan^^

was hälst du von meinem neuen (alten) Ava mit titel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Bin pennen, bis die Tage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gn8 Humpelpumpel


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wow, haben wir schon wieder die "wir hacken alle aufeinander rum"-Nacht?


er hat doch gefragt und ich finde meine antwort durchaus passend. nerdy ist doch noch nett formuliert und das mit poser passt ja beim vorliegenden  ava wohl auch.


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wow, haben wir schon wieder die "wir hacken alle aufeinander rum"-Nacht?



Du kommst zu spät ^^


----------



## Lillyan (18. Mai 2009)

Zum verwarnen ist es nie zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benji9 schrieb:


> was hälst du von meinem neuen (alten) Ava mit titel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rein grafisch muss der Ava dringend gepimpt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Und verkleiner das Bild bitte, das braucht ja eeeewig zum laden.


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Zum verwarnen ist es nie zu spät
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hoffe 1ne sekunde ist bei dir nicht ewig bei mir dauerts nicht länger

Und ja grundsätlich nicht, auser es bin ich =D ich krieg ja die sonderbehandlung weil ich ja so lieb bin ^.^


----------



## Lillyan (18. Mai 2009)

Okay, ewig ist übertrieben, weil die meisten so nett sind und an die anderen User denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Problematisch wird es, wenn das jeder macht...


----------



## Birk (18. Mai 2009)

*Einklink*  Das Lesen hat "ewig" gedauert >.<  Warum seid ihr genau heute wenn ich nicht da bin mal wieder so aktiv?


PS:


Manoroth schrieb:


> hallo^^ und gn8 bin wider wech^^


Mano du mieser Ninjaposter xD   Was fällt dir ein mit dem ersten Post des Abends den Thread abzuäumen o_o''


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> *Einklink*  Das Lesen hat "ewig" gedauert >.<  Warum seid ihr genau heute wenn ich nicht da bin mal wieder so aktiv?
> 
> 
> PS:
> ...



ich darf das ich bin imba^^


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Abend Birk


----------



## Birk (18. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich darf das ich bin imba^^


n Cheater bist du!

Achja und natürlich Abend alle zusammen :>


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

Ich wollt seit ner stunde mit wow aufhörn ich komm aber nicht dazu...xD


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> n Cheater bist du!



nein aba weg war ich, komme nach hause und keiner war mehr hier^^ da nutz ich des halt^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Mai 2009)

So... Count of Kvatch und Duke of Colovia... nun reichts aber wieder... wobei ich die verreckten drecks Screenshots nicht hinkriege... das dumme Spiel will nichts machen, egal wie oft ich die verdammte ini-Datei umschreibe...


----------



## Birk (18. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> So... Count of Kvatch und Duke of Colovia... nun reichts aber wieder... wobei ich die verreckten drecks Screenshots nicht hinkriege... das dumme Spiel will nichts machen, egal wie oft ich die verdammte ini-Datei umschreibe...


Was soll das heißen? ô.o   Auch wenn ich keine Ahnung habe wovon du redest, würd ich mal aus Prinzip sagen:  Lass das umschreiben wenn dus nicht kannst und spiel was auch immer original wie sichs gehört


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Was soll das heißen? ô.o   Auch wenn ich keine Ahnung habe wovon du redest, würd ich mal aus Prinzip sagen:  Lass das umschreiben wenn dus nicht kannst und spiel was auch immer original wie sichs gehört



Er redet von oblivion, so viel weiß ich, Count of Kvatch nehm ich an das es sich dabei um eine invasions mod auf kvatch handelt bin mir aber nicht sicher ^^


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich wollt seit ner stunde mit wow aufhörn ich komm aber nicht dazu...xD


tsetsetse, wenn das mal nicht symptome einer spielesucht sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ birk, er will nen screenshot machen aber das klappt halt nicht. und nichtw as du denkst spiele cracken


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Was soll das heißen? ô.o   Auch wenn ich keine Ahnung habe wovon du redest, würd ich mal aus Prinzip sagen:  Lass das umschreiben wenn dus nicht kannst und spiel was auch immer original wie sichs gehört



Wissenslücke yuchee ^^



Nuffing schrieb:


> Er redet von oblivion, so viel weiß ich, Count of Kvatch nehm ich an das es sich dabei um eine invasions mod auf kvatch handelt bin mir aber nicht sicher ^^



Kvatch Aftermath v7.x



sTereoType schrieb:


> tsetsetse, wenn das mal nicht symptome einer spielesucht sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



richtig... für Oblivion muss man erst noch in der Ini Datei rumschreibsel bzw. was ändern um eigentlich die Screenshot funktion zu aktivieren... nur irgendwie klappt das net...


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

Hmm ich könnt eigendlich jetzt oblivion auch wieder spielen nach dem ich meione xbox festplatte hab und das addon instalieren kann


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

woher hast du denn bloß immer das ganze geld für all den kram?oO


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> woher hast du denn bloß immer das ganze geld für all den kram?oO



Ich?


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

nee selor wegen der kostenlosen mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /irnoie off
ja du^^ sobald ein spiel raus kommt das dir gefällt(was alle paar wochen passiert^^) hast du es auch schon am nächsten tag. dann noch die xbox plus nun die wahrscheinlich überteurte xboxfestplatte ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Mai 2009)

<- Schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> nee selor wegen der kostenlosen mod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja wie wohl, ich geh anschaffen! xD ne spaß naja ich krieg mitlerweile im monat 40 euro taschengeld, dann hab ich öfters mal freunde die mir nen par geschenkle machen ^^ zb mein street fighter IV wurde mir komplett gezahlt, mein skate wurde mir komplett gezahlt meine festplatte zur hälfte, mein half life orange boxe auch, blue dragon auch xD also irgendwie kriegt man immer was etwa man hat geld übrig oder ich hab nen typen der mir das kauft (ohne das ich sag das er es mir kaufen will vorweg!)

Naja die festplatten sind immer teuer.... 65 euro ungefähr bei mir bin mir aber net sicher


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

warum hab ich auch bei morpheus die pille mit dem Y drauf geschluckt >.<


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> warum hab ich auch bei morpheus die pille mit dem Y drauf geschluckt >.<



xD tja, das ist der idioten filter =D die dummen leute schlucken die mit dem Y und raus kommt dann der mann =P ihr könnt nichts dafür, ihr werdet einfach aussotiert =P


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

tja manchmal hams frauen schon einfacher^^

dafür ham se dann die mühen mit schwangerschaft und solchen geschichten... da bin cih lieber n mann^^


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tja manchmal hams frauen schon einfacher^^
> 
> dafür ham se dann die mühen mit schwangerschaft und solchen geschichten... da bin cih lieber n mann^^



Wer das net will kann da auch was tun sogar operativ =P


----------



## Birk (18. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tja manchmal hams frauen schon einfacher^^
> 
> dafür ham se dann die mühen mit schwangerschaft und solchen geschichten... da bin cih lieber n mann^^


Damit hast du alles genau so gesagt wie ich es sagen wollte... >_<


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Wer das net will kann da auch was tun sogar operativ =P



jup aber dann is nix mehr mit kinder kriegn... ich weiss ja net wies bei dir is aber ich will mal kinder^^


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Damit hast du alles genau so gesagt wie ich es sagen wollte... >_<



tja du bist einfach zu langsam^^


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

naja, dafür werden männer nicht alt, sondern nur "reifer" ^^


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup aber dann is nix mehr mit kinder kriegn... ich weiss ja net wies bei dir is aber ich will mal kinder^^



Bäh nein ihh net ich brauch keine kackalacken...^^


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> naja, dafür werden männer nicht alt, sondern nur "reifer" ^^



Du meinst wie ein überreifel apfel der verfault und langsam würmer kriegt, ja, tolle reifung =P


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

Dopplepost!


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Du meinst wie ein überreifel apfel der verfault und langsam würmer kriegt, ja, tolle reifung =P


besser als schon im teenageralter mit orangenhaut rumzulaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Bäh nein ihh net ich brauch keine kackalacken...^^



wiso kackalacken?^^

logisch sind kinder teuer, machen lärm und schmutz aber ich finde die guten seiten überwiegen^^


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> besser als schon im teenageralter mit orangenhaut rumzulaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bohr-.- ich bin jetzt erst mal ne weile sauer auf dich!



Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso kackalacken?^^
> 
> logisch sind kinder teuer, machen lärm und schmutz aber ich finde die guten seiten überwiegen^^



Ich seh keine guten seiten...das ist das problem...^^


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> bohr-.- ich bin jetzt erst mal ne weile sauer auf dich!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich seh keine guten seiten...das ist das problem...^^



für mich reichts schon wen mich n kind anstrahlt^^ ka ich liebe einfach kinder^^

ich spiele auch gern mit ihnen etc^^


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> für mich reichts schon wen mich n kind anstrahlt^^ ka ich liebe einfach kinder^^
> 
> ich spiele auch gern mit ihnen etc^^



ne...kinder nerven mich einfach ich kann die net ab....^^


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> bohr-.- ich bin jetzt erst mal ne weile sauer auf dich!


du meinst wie eine schrumpelige zitrone?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist doch alles spaß^^ schließlich gibts doch hosen^^


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> du meinst wie eine schrumpelige zitrone?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jop, für uns frauen hosen, für euch männer tüten und skimasken =P übrigens hab ich keine orangenhaut! T.T


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

kommt noch xD


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> kommt noch xD



püh ! vergiss es ^^


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

na dann will ich dir die illusion mal nicht nehmen und geh mal off, gute nacht noch an alle mitlesenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> na dann will ich dir die illusion mal nicht nehmen und geh mal off, gute nacht noch an alle mitlesenden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gute nacht du doofer! pass auf das ich nicht zu dir ins bett steig und wir ne runde Penisspinning spielen xD


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

gn8


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

ach auch wenn du orangenhaut hättest oder so scheiss drauf.

das sind nur äusserlichkeiten


----------



## Birk (18. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das sind nur äusserlichkeiten


Hör auf hier einen auf "reifer typ der nicht oberflächlich ist" zu machen xD


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Hör auf hier einen auf "reifer typ der nicht oberflächlich ist" zu machen xD



das hat meiner meinung nach nix mit reife zu tun

ich finde einfach wen man was festes sucht dann sind der charakter etc viel wichtiger wie äusserlichkeiten

logisch hab cih nix gegen wen sie dan auch noch gut aussieht aber das is nebensächlich


----------



## Birk (18. Mai 2009)

Ich find die 2 Death Note Openings geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich find die 2 Death Note Openings geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo die sind super^^


aber jetzt net so plump vom thema ablenken^^


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Zu Death Note;  L ist doch ein richtiger Psycho


----------



## Birk (18. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aber jetzt net so plump vom thema ablenken^^


Vom Thema ablenken? Ich?  Niiiiiemals würde ich sowas tun



Medmius schrieb:


> Zu Death Note;  L ist doch ein richtiger Psycho


L ist mein Favorit xD  Er ist mein Vorbild! ^.^


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Vom Thema ablenken? Ich?  Niiiiiemals würde ich sowas tun
> 
> 
> L ist mein Favorit xD  Er ist mein Vorbild! ^.^



doch das versuchste gerade mehr schlecht als recht^^


und mir is L n bisserl zu normal... also... zu wehnig psychopatisch^^


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und mir is L n bisserl zu normal... also... zu wehnig psychopatisch^^



DAS verstehst du unter NORMAL?^^

Da finde ich ja Light sogar normaler,  bis auf das mit der "Weltherrschaft"


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> DAS verstehst du unter NORMAL?^^
> 
> Da finde ich ja Light sogar normaler,  bis auf das mit der "Weltherrschaft"



ich bin sogar psychopatischer drauf als L^^


----------



## Birk (18. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich bin sogar psychopatischer drauf als L^^


lol und ich bin genau wie L 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuuuucker xD


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> lol und ich bin genau wie L
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*birk ne tasse mit tee angefeuchteter zucker hinstell*

so ich bin dan ma im bett^^ habe seit 3 tagen nemmer wirklich geschlafen^^


----------



## Birk (18. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *birk ne tasse mit tee angefeuchteter zucker hinstell*
> 
> so ich bin dan ma im bett^^ habe seit 3 tagen nemmer wirklich geschlafen^^


Gute Nacht &#12375;&#12398;&#12403;&#12385;&#12423;&#12373;&#12367;&#12363;-san (frei übersetzt: Ninjaposter-san,  wörtlich übersetzt wäre das: Ninja Autor-san, da es das Wort Poster im Sinne von "Schreiber" im Japanischen nicht gibt und Ninja + Autor als einzelnes Wort gibt es natürlich auch nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) *Klugscheißen off*

&#12362;&#12420;&#12377;&#12415;&#12394;&#12373;&#12356;  &#12354;&#12394;&#12383;&#12364;&#12383;  &#12363;&#12369;&#12384;&#12375;


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

Arrrrr, ihr Ratten der Nacht *johoho*

zur eröffnung des threads stell ich gleich nochmal nee Buddel voll Rum hin^^


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Gute Nacht, Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Mai 2009)

Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Mai 2009)

Meiner Uhr nach ne Minute oder wenigstens einige sekunden zu früh werter sTereoType...


----------



## Skatero (18. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

also mein funkwecker hat beim abschicken des posts 20.59h und 55 sek angezigt. angezeigt war sie dann laut funkwecker 21h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

MWHAHAHAHA


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

Abend


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


XDD


----------



## skyline930 (18. Mai 2009)

/me ruft ein verschnieftes "Aböönd" in die Runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> /me ruft ein verschnieftes "Aböönd" in die Runde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lass halt vom weissen gold ab...
nichtsdestotrotz: abend^^


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> /me ruft ein verschnieftes "Aböönd" in die Runde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gesundheit!


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Mai 2009)

Senatoren, Römer, meine Brüder.... wir sind des selben Blutes^^


----------



## Skatero (18. Mai 2009)

Ich hasse Internet! Nie läuft es perfekt :O


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der originale ist besser


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Der originale ist besser


ich mag trollis verlinkungen.
das verleiht den kalten youtube links eine persönliche note *g* xD


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich mag trollis verlinkungen.
> das verleiht den kalten youtube links eine persönliche note *g* xD


Du tanzt ja auch wie ein Penner *auf deinen titel rüberschiel*


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich mag trollis verlinkungen.
> das verleiht den kalten youtube links eine persönliche note *g* xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



juhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (18. Mai 2009)

Mein Gott sind hier viele Leute


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Mein Gott sind hier viele Leute


hält sich in grenzen =)


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Kein vergleich zu gestern^^Is Tabuno wieder Aktiv, oder sitzt er immernoch in seiner Zelle?


----------



## White-Frost (18. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hält sich in grenzen =)


Früher warens weniger hmm waren hier immer seine 4-5 Leute die jeden Abend da waren und ungestört ähm irgendwas gemacht haben^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kein vergleich zu gestern^^Is Tabuno wieder Aktiv, oder sitzt er immernoch in seiner Zelle?


perma...?^^


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

jupp, diesbezüglich klärte uns lillyan auch noch auf was alles mit dem permaban gesperrt ist...........ALLES xD


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> jupp, diesbezüglich klärte uns lillyan auch noch auf was alles mit dem permaban gesperrt ist...........ALLES xD



Uii neuer ava, ist das ein roboter?


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend allerseits


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Uii neuer ava, ist das ein roboter?


das ist richard!^^


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Uii neuer ava, ist das ein roboter?


mit den augen? isch don't think so


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wow, haben wir schon wieder die "wir hacken alle aufeinander rum"-Nacht?


Hmm ist das nicht jede Nacht? o_O


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Uii neuer ava, ist das ein roboter?


*prust* Ungläubige! das ist Richard , Cheif warlock of the brothers of darkness, Lord of thirteen hells, Master of bones, Emperor of the black, lord of the undead, lord of dance and mayor of a little village upcoast

edit: hast natürlich recht brille^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> *prust* Ungläubige!


/fixed 
und achja: endlich sind die comics wieder etwas mehr von "richard" angehaucht, und nicht so langwierig, um die story voranzutreiben \o/


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> *prust* Ungläubiger! das ist Richard , Cheif warlock of the brothers of darkness, Lord of thirteen hells, Master of bones, Emperor of the black, lord of the undead, lord of dance and mayor of a little village upcoast



Who the fuck ist Richard Oo?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Who the fuck ist Richard Oo?


lfgcomic.com


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> *prust* Ungläubiger! das ist Richard , Cheif warlock of the brothers of darkness, Lord of thirteen hells, Master of bones, Emperor of the black, lord of the undead, lord of dance and mayor of a little village upcoast


devil on the dancefloor?


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Who the fuck ist Richard Oo?



http://www.lfgcomic.com/


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

Wer will von euch beichten?
http://www.beichthaus.com/


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> devil on the dancefloor?


sicher, das es nicht lord of the dance war?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> sicher, das es nicht lord of the dance war?


bin mir egtl sicher, dass es lord of the dance war


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Ich weiss, was ein permabann ist. ICh weiss aber nicht, wielange der dauert^^Hält er jezz für immer oder was?


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich weiss, was ein permabann ist. ICh weiss aber nicht, wielange der dauert^^Hält er jezz für immer oder was?


Müsste er...


----------



## White-Frost (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich weiss, was ein permabann ist. ICh weiss aber nicht, wielange der dauert^^Hält er jezz für immer oder was?


Was is für dich Permanent?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich weiss, was ein permabann ist. ICh weiss aber nicht, wielange der dauert^^Hält er jezz für immer oder was?


wenn du weisst, was der ist, müsstest du auch wissen, wie lang der dauert...
ein permanenter ban dauert wohl?...


----------



## Maladin (18. Mai 2009)

Namd ... Richard: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcbazH6aE2g


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich weiss, was ein permabann ist. ICh weiss aber nicht, wielange der dauert^^Hält er jezz für immer oder was?


...vodka on the rocks bitte, aber mit eis...


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> sicher, das es nicht lord of the dance war?


ich bin mir sicher dass ich keine ahnung von dem comic hab und nur was absurdes antworten wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Achso... ich hab jezz gerade 20 Sek über die Bedeutung des Wortes "Permanend" nachgedacht, und kam zum Schluss:
"Permanent= Sofort und langfristig"


----------



## Nuffing (18. Mai 2009)

jaja ok ich hab jetzt langsam kapiert was richart ist xD


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich bin mir sicher dass ich keine ahnung von dem comic hab und nur was absurdes antworten wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol, ich dachte das mit devil on the dancefloor hätte brille gepostet und war jetzt total verwirrt wegen seinem eigentlichen post xD


----------



## Maladin (18. Mai 2009)

After my mayhem I simply don't ... whats the word .. caaaaaaaaare

*sing*


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Es ist Lord of the Dance ; http://www.lfgcomic.com/page/122


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Achso... ich hab jezz gerade 20 Sek über die Bedeutung des Wortes "Permanend" nachgedacht, und kam zum Schluss:
> "Permanent= Sofort und langfristig"


Hm und ich dachte du wusstest das vorhin schon? o-O
Und es heißt: permanenT


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Mai 2009)

ihr wollt was zum lachen? -> http://hiphopinjesmoel.com/articles/2541 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

ach du scheiße...warum gibt man ein interview auf english wenn man es nicht kann? das klingt echt schlimm


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Das war gefühltes wissen, mit dem permabann^^


----------



## Maladin (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Das war gefühltes wissen, mit dem permabann^^



Wie lange soll dieses Thema noch gezogen werden?

Macht mal Schluß hier.


----------



## Spectrales (18. Mai 2009)

> Do me a favour an die,
> it's the greatest thing to see you cry!



Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

nabend spectrales 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

hi spectrales


----------



## Spectrales (18. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ihr wollt was zum lachen? -> http://hiphopinjesmoel.com/articles/2541
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was soll das sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Benji, bist du das im Avatar?


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Was soll das sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


it's ähm pornrap for ähm öhm ähm sexmonsters


----------



## Spectrales (18. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> it's ähm pornrap for ähm öhm ähm sexmonsters



Kotzen macht durstig!
You trink and you uäähh


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja, bin ich^^

Edit: Für Lillyan. ICh hab mein Bild verkleinert, damit du nicht so ewig laden musst^^Bitte sehr


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

Wow... kein Post in den paar minuten ... ist der Thread wieder kaputt? Oh gott,sollten wir ihn nicht lieber schließen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh gott,sollten wir ihn nicht lieber schließen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow... kein Post in den paar minuten ... ist der Thread wieder kaputt? Oh gott,sollten wir ihn nicht lieber schließen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt kein THema zum reden...   bringt mal was rein


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum? hier ist doch grad eh nichts los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

wuselgruselichbinwidermalhier!fürchteteuchdenichhabevergessenwiemanleerschlägesetzt!


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum? hier ist doch grad eh nichts los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so what? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wuselgruselichbinwidermalhier!fürchteteuchdenichhabevergessenwiemanleerschlägesetzt!


Nimm weniger Drogen


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Abend Manoroth

btw. Es gibt da auf deiner Tastatur so eine ganz lange Taste. Drück mal drauf. :F


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nimm weniger Drogen



neindannisdaslebenlangweiligeralsonixmitwehnigerdrogen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nimm weniger Drogen


oder mehr...


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> so what?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Close des Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wär doch mal wieder an der zeit - der war schon lange nicht mehr zu^^


----------



## Skatero (18. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wusel grusel ich bin wider mal hier! fürchtet euch den ich habe vergessen wie man leerschläge setzt!


Nabend Manoroth!


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Nein! *kreisch* Der böse weisse Mann mit der Met-Flasche is hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nein! *kreisch* Der böse weisse Mann mit der Met-Flasche is hier!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schnapszahl post - gib einen aus!


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schnapszahl post - gib einen aus!


nein , 2!
passt bei der zahl besser ;D


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nein! *kreisch* Der böse weisse Mann mit der Met-Flasche is hier!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jawohlfürchtetmich!*metflascherumschwing*ichmacheuchallebesoffen!...obwohl...neindochnet...ichmachemichselberbesoffen!


edit:ichhabeauchnschnappszahlpost!


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jawohlfürchtetmich!*metflascherumschwing*ichmacheuchallebesoffen!...obwohl...neindochnet...ichmachemichselberbesoffen!


du bist doch schon zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein , 2!
> passt bei der zahl besser ;D


Du willst doch nur wieder Gratisalk abstauben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du willst doch nur wieder Gratisalk abstauben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieder? oO


----------



## Skatero (18. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jawohlfürchtetmich!*metflascherumschwing*ichmacheuchallebesoffen!...obwohl...neindochnet...ichmachemichselberbesoffen!


dubistfiessoegoistischundsoweiter


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Jezz is manoroth besoffen...

Er singt! Oh Gott! Es is schrecklich!
Ich habs aufgenommen auf Video. Hier könnt ihr Manoroth hören, wie er besoffen singt^^



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icytOA5OpnM


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieder? oO


Ja wieder.
Du willst doch andauernd nur Gratis alk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (18. Mai 2009)

... Meine Lieblingsanime Seite ist down...

Mannoroth, reich mir ne Pulle!


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> [Video]


Einbetten auf Anfrage deaktiviert....


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> ... Meine Lieblingsanime Seite ist down...
> 
> Mannoroth, reich mir ne Pulle!



*pillereich*pullensindaus


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja wieder.
> Du willst doch andauernd nur Gratis alk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö... oO


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö... oO


Nicht? hmm ok,dann nicht.
*pat pat*


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö... oO



lügnet!werwilldasbittesehrnet?gratisisimmerjutundwensalkissowiso!


----------



## Spectrales (18. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *pillereich*pullensindaus



pullensindaus?willaberkeinepillendiemachenkaputt


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> lügnet!werwilldasbittesehrnet?gratisisimmerjutundwensalkissowiso!


kommt drauf an, von wem... von manchen leuten würde ich den nicht annehmen...


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> pullensindaus?willaberkeinepillendiemachenkaputt



neindassindnettepillendiemachennurlustigundnetkaputt!


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kommt drauf an, von wem... von manchen leuten würde ich den nicht annehmen...


Z.b. von ...?


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Manoroth, anstatt die Leertaste zu drückenb, kannste shift-Minus klicken^^Funzt auch


----------



## Spectrales (18. Mai 2009)

> 95% Percent of teens would have a breakdown if The Jonas Brothers were standing on the edge of a tower ready to jump, copy and paste if your a part of the 5% who would bring a lawn chair and popcorn!!!"



Lolgradaufyoutubegefunden


----------



## Skatero (18. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kommt drauf an, von wem... von manchen leuten würde ich den nicht annehmen...


z.B. von mir würde er es garantiert annehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber von Benji9 würde ich es mir auch überlegen. Möglicherweise ist da Caprisonne drin! :O


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Manoroth, anstatt die Leertaste zu drückenb, kannste shift-Minus klicken^^Funzt auch



neindankedasistmirzukompliziert...dalassichsliebersoichbrauchsjanetzulesen^^


----------



## Skatero (18. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> neindankedasistmirzukompliziert...dalassichsliebersoichbrauchsjanetzulesen^^


Ja
viel
zu
kompliziert.
So
ist
es
einfacher.
Übrigens
sieht
mein
Post
so
aus
als
hätte
er
mehr
Inhalt
.


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

So nacht - ich hau mich aufs ohr


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Ich trink grundsätzlich kein Alk. Auf Partys ein paar Schlücke. Aber niemals ne ganze Flasche. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr könnt mich nicht abfüllen!


----------



## Lillyan (18. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So nacht - ich hau mich aufs ohr


Nacht du Schnellausdemircverschwinder


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Mai 2009)

ich liebe erwachsenenfilmchen. diese namen sind einfach zu herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Ice-Tea > CapriSonne!


----------



## Frek01 (18. Mai 2009)

gut nacht von mir auch mal xD bin au ma weg hauta rein^^


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich liebe erwachsenenfilmchen. diese namen sind einfach zu herrlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_warum liegt da heu auf dem boden?_    xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> _warum liegt da heu auf dem boden?_    xD


und warum hast du ne maske auf?


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> _warum liegt da heu auf dem boden?_    xD


warum hast du ne maske auf?

aber der rest des film soll leider langweilig sein =(


----------



## Carcharoth (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich weiss, was ein permabann ist. ICh weiss aber nicht, wielange der dauert^^Hält er jezz für immer oder was?



Deine Signatur ist zu gross.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> aber der rest des film soll leider langweilig sein =(


klar ist der rest langweilig.
sowas wie diesen dialog kann man nicht toppen xD


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

??? Von was redet ihr? Habt ihr gerade nen Film geguggt?


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

zu geil wie gleich 2 wissen wie es weiter geht^^, aber ich kenn auch nur den anfangsdialog, immerhin hat der typ es schon auf shirts gebracht^^


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich trink grundsätzlich kein Alk. Auf Partys ein paar Schlücke. Aber niemals ne ganze Flasche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aber ganz klar kann ich. is ganz einfach: trichter ins maul und alk rein

fedisch


----------



## Skatero (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9  das ist eine schlimme Straftat! Deine Signatur ist zu gross! Sperrt ihn ein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ??? Von was redet ihr? Habt ihr gerade nen Film geguggt?


nein.
aber dieser dialog ist ziemlich bekannt... und auch mittlerweile n running gag geworden.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Wartet doch... muss zuerst Bild skallieren und noch dran rumschnipseln und noch...*flüster**blabber*


----------



## Carcharoth (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wartet doch... muss zuerst Bild skallieren und noch dran rumschnipseln und noch...*flüster**blabber*




Die Uhr läuft =)


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Irgendwass stimmt nicht... ist sie jezz kleiner?


----------



## Night falls (18. Mai 2009)

Ich mag den IRC-chat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

So. Ist es jezz gut so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> So. Ist es jezz gut so?


jetzt ist sie wieder zu groß >.<


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

hast du sie nicht einfach nur nach links gesetzt?


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

So. Ist es jezz gut so?


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> So. Ist es jezz gut so?



Die Auflösung ist kleiner, aber die grösse ist immer noch gleich


----------



## Skatero (18. Mai 2009)

Wahrscheinlich möchtest du den Text neben das Bild oder?

Edit: Jetzt sieht es schon kleiner aus.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Die Auflösung ist kleiner, aber die grösse ist immer noch gleich


jetzt ist es bei mir 150 pixel... passt also


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Ich habs nochmals versucht. Ists jezz gut?


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jetzt ist es bei mir 150 pixel... passt also



Jetzt ist es 150px.  Vor 20 sekunden war es noch grösser^^

Ich glaube, jetzt ist es gut.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

ICh hab Buffed.de eben gezoomt, damit ich meine Augen beim lesen nicht zusammenkneifen muss^


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ICh hab Buffed.de eben gezoomt, damit ich meine Augen beim lesen nicht zusammenkneifen muss^



Ich glaube, du brauchst eine Brille oder Kontaktlinsen


----------



## Lillyan (18. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich mag den IRC-chat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur bis du einen Ban für deine "Scherze" bekommst :>


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Bis jezz hatte ich keine Probleme mit Lesen. Weiss nichtmal, ob ich jezz auf Original-grösse lese, oder gezoomt bin...


----------



## Night falls (18. Mai 2009)

> Nur bis du einen Ban für deine "Scherze" bekommst :>


Ich habe nirgends gegen die Netiquette oder sonstige Regeln verstoßen <:


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Ziemlich leer hier... is noch wer hier?


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Es gibt nichts zum plaudern


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Was ist besser? Heroes III oder Age of Empires II ?


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Ich finde Age of Empires besser


----------



## Skatero (18. Mai 2009)

Wieso gibt es nur ein Motto für Warhammer und das nur für Premium-Accounts? -.-


----------



## Lillyan (18. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich habe nirgends gegen die Netiquette oder sonstige Regeln verstoßen <:


Sich für jemand anderen ausgeben ist durchaus verwarnwürdig... besonders wenn es sich um Admins und Moderatoren handelt.


----------



## Skatero (18. Mai 2009)

Ich gehe jetzt offline.
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sich für jemand anderen ausgeben ist durchaus verwarnwürdig... besonders wenn es sich um Admins und Moderatoren handelt.


naja, das @ zeichen fehlt ihm trotzdem oder?^^
gn8 skatero


----------



## Lillyan (18. Mai 2009)

Es kommt durchaus mal vor, dass ein Mod den Raum betritt ohne sich zu authen.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es kommt durchaus mal vor, dass ein Mod den Raum betritt ohne sich zu authen.



dann isser selber schuld^^


----------



## Lillyan (18. Mai 2009)

Trotzdem verwarnen wir die Leute, wenn sie sich für jemand anderen ausgeben und basta


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Wir werden Tabuno nie wieder sehn...

hey, das Niveau ist um 13 % Gestiegen^


----------



## Anduris (18. Mai 2009)

Nabend Leute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wurde Tabuno jetzt endgültig gebannt? 
habe gestern was gelesen.. irgendwann verwarnen wir nicht mehr..


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

ICh gehe schlafen. Gute nacht meine Mitschwärmer^^

Gute nacht Lillyan, gute nacht Skatero, Gute nacht Manoroth, gute nacht Medmius, gn8 Grüne brille


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

gn8 Benji


----------



## Anduris (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ICh gehe schlafen. Gute nacht meine Mitschwärmer^^
> 
> Gute nacht Lillyan, gute nacht Skatero, Gute nacht Manoroth, gute nacht Medmius, gn8 Grüne brille


gud Nacht^^

egal ich nehme es mal an..


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Auja, UND Anduris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Night falls sag ich nicht gute nacht... den mag ich ned -.-

Bye^^


----------



## Anduris (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Auja, UND Anduris
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war ja eh nicht da die ganze Zeit..
und das ich nehme es mal an war an den Bann von Tabuno. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Mai 2009)

Keiner mehr da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (18. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Keiner mehr da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nöö, so wies aussieht nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Keiner mehr da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch, klar


----------



## Anduris (19. Mai 2009)

Ahh.. hi^^


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

Ist wirklich nichts los heute Abend


----------



## Anduris (19. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ist wirklich nichts los heute Abend


is auch schon nach 0 Uhr (wtf seh ich grad oO) und das unter der Woche^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich würd ich ja pennen gehn, bin aber nicht müde.

Schreibt mal was doofes. :>


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Schreibt mal was doofes. :>



was doofes


----------



## Anduris (19. Mai 2009)

*Benji hat Käsfüße!*


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

bin noch hier


----------



## Anduris (19. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bin noch hier


huhu^^


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> *Benji hat Käsfüße!*


nichts was gott nicht richten kann


----------



## Night falls (19. Mai 2009)

Benji mag mich wieder nicht... Welch' Wechselspiel der Gefühle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> nichts was gott nicht *riechen* kann


^^

Warum mag er dich nicht?


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Benji mag mich wieder nicht... Welch' Wechselspiel der Gefühle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


in seinen augen musst du ja auch der leibhaftige sein^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. Mai 2009)

hihi


----------



## Anduris (19. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte wissen warum er dich nicht mag..


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Ich möchte wissen warum er dich nicht mag..


es ist ja nicht nur night falls (auch wenn er die spitze bildet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) , aber ich denke das es die angriffe auf seinen glauben und andere peinlichkeiten sind


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. Mai 2009)

Bin raus, nacht zusammen.


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

gn8


----------



## Anduris (19. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Bin raus, nacht zusammen.


gud Nacht..

aso hmm k.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Ich möchte wissen warum er dich nicht mag..


Ich mag keine Pilze, muss ich das nun auch erklären? Gibt halte Dinge und Menschen die man mag und welche, die man nicht mag *schulterzuck*

Was muss ich eigentlich tun um es amüsant zu finden einen Abend lang über andere her zu ziehen?


----------



## Nuffing (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Pilze, muss ich das nun auch erklären? Gibt halte Dinge und Menschen die man mag und welche, die man nicht mag *schulterzuck*
> 
> Was muss ich eigentlich tun um es amüsant zu finden einen Abend lang über andere her zu ziehen?



Dafür muss man ganz ganz ganz ganz arg doooof sein =D


----------



## Lillyan (19. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Dafür muss man ganz ganz ganz ganz arg doooof sein =D


Verdammt, das kann ich nicht, dann verlier ich Freunde oO


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Was muss ich eigentlich tun um es amüsant zu finden einen Abend lang über andere her zu ziehen?


oha, quatsch comedy club und nightwash wären dann wohl auch nicht dein fall

nabend nuffing


----------



## Nuffing (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Verdammt, das kann ich nicht, dann verlier ich Freunde oO



Egal, du findest agnz ganz ganz viele neue freunde die dann genau so doof wären, siehe ghetto gangsta alta die leute zusammen schlagen und sich dadurch cool und toll finden , solche hast du dann =) ist das nicht verlockend?


----------



## Lillyan (19. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Egal, du findest agnz ganz ganz viele neue freunde die dann genau so doof wären, siehe ghetto gangsta alta die leute zusammen schlagen und sich dadurch cool und toll finden , solche hast du dann =) ist das nicht verlockend?


Erm... nö, ich glaub ich mag meinen Freundeskreis... und meine Familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Erm... nö, ich glaub ich mag meinen Freundeskreis... und meine Familie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD naja...versteh ich...obwohl ich eigendlich....nur 1 kumpel mag...und...naja....meine mutter ein wenig wenn sie mich net grad nervt^^


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> xD naja...versteh ich...obwohl ich eigendlich....nur 1 kumpel mag...und...naja....meine mutter ein wenig wenn sie mich net grad nervt^^



ach eltern nerven doch dauernd^^ aber meist meinen sies gut^^


----------



## Anduris (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Pilze, muss ich das nun auch erklären? Gibt halte Dinge und Menschen die man mag und welche, die man nicht mag *schulterzuck*
> 
> Was muss ich eigentlich tun um es amüsant zu finden einen Abend lang über andere her zu ziehen?


meinst du mich?


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> meinst du mich?


nein die männerwelt im schwärmer ^^


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> nein die männerwelt im schwärmer ^^



hm ich ziehe über keinen her und beleidige auch keinen und bin ein Mann.  Muss ich jetzt sterben? ^^


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

das kommt noch, liegt schließlich in den genen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> hm ich ziehe über keinen her und beleidige auch keinen und bin ein Mann.  Muss ich jetzt sterben? ^^



anscheinend müssn wa beide sterben.. machs jut^^


----------



## Anduris (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Pilze, muss ich das nun auch erklären? Gibt halte Dinge und Menschen die man mag und welche, die man nicht mag *schulterzuck*
> 
> Was muss ich eigentlich tun um es amüsant zu finden einen Abend lang über andere her zu ziehen?


also ich kenne es so, dass man Gründe für etwas hat, das man nicht mag..


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> anscheinend müssn wa beide sterben.. machs jut^^



Man sieht sich im Himmel^^


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Man sieht sich im Himmel^^



himmel? ne das is langweilig... ich geh in die hölle da ists auch wärmer


----------



## Anduris (19. Mai 2009)

egal gute Nacht..


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Man sieht sich im Himmel^^


aber zum essen kommt ihr in die hölle, ich koch schließlich nicht nur für 2^^


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> himmel? ne das is langweilig... ich geh in die hölle da ists auch wärmer



Hm dann aber viel Spass. Ich werde hier im Himmel Ruffy und co. treffen


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

dann klink ich mich jetzt wohl mal aus, wirklich interessant wirds hier wohl nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

gn8 sTereo


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

so gerade alle alben von disturbed ge dlt^^ hach ich liebe die band^^


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

Bis jetzt hab ich von Disturbed nicht so viele Lieder.
Was ich momentan mag sind: Ten Thousand Fist und Indestructible


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hab ich von Disturbed nicht so viele Lieder.
> Was ich momentan mag sind: Ten Thousand Fist und Indestructible



jo die sind klasse^^ hab eben 91 lieder von denen runtergeladen^^ jetzt hab cih wider n bisserl was zum höhren^^


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

muahahaha im juni seh cih disturbed und n haufen andere bands live an nem openair^^

http://www.greenfieldfestival.ch/programm/index.php


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

Viel Spass^^

Ich lade mir momentan  In Sorte Diaboli von Dimmu Borgir, 
Roadrunner United - The All-Star Session
Metal Museum Collection 11-20 runter.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Viel Spass^^
> 
> Ich lade mir momentan  In Sorte Diaboli von Dimmu Borgir,
> Roadrunner United - The All-Star Session
> Metal Museum Collection 11-20 runter.



^^

ah ich freu mich schon enorm aufs greenfield^^ muss nur noch geld für alk auftreiben... da gehn mindestens 200 sfr drauf an den 3 tagen^^


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

3 meiner Kollegen gehen hin. Ich kann nicht mit, weil ich nicht genug Geld habe. Nach all meinen Ausgaben bleiben mir nur noch 55 Franken für Juni-.- Es sind so viele Bands dabei, die ich gerne mal Live sehen möchte.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> 3 meiner Kollegen gehen hin. Ich kann nicht mit, weil ich nicht genug Geld habe. Nach all meinen Ausgaben bleiben mir nur noch 55 Franken für Juni-.- Es sind so viele Bands dabei, die ich gerne mal Live sehen möchte.



mir schiessts ne kollegin vor^^ sonst hätt ich acuh net gehn können


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

Man hast du Glück. Meine Kollegen haben kaum genug Geld für sich. Meine Mutter will mir nichts geben, weil sie denkt, ich würde mich Komasaufen...


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Man hast du Glück. Meine Kollegen haben kaum genug Geld für sich. Meine Mutter will mir nichts geben, weil sie denkt, ich würde mich Komasaufen...



ok das is doof^^  wiso denkt se den sowas von dir?^^ trinkste gerne ma eins übern durst?


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

Meine Kollegen waren so doof, dass sie mich jedesmal, wenn ich zu viel getrunken hatte und eingeschlafen bin, immer vor meinem Haus liegengelassen haben. Und meine Mutter hat mich dann jeden morgen draussen schlafen sehen...

Soviel trinke ich nur, wenn etwas richtig tolles oder etwas schreckliches passiert, aber meine Mutter will mir das nicht mehr glauben-.-


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Meine Kollegen waren so doof, dass sie mich jedesmal, wenn ich zu viel getrunken hatte und eingeschlafen bin, immer vor meinem Haus liegengelassen haben. Und meine Mutter hat mich dann jeden morgen draussen schlafen sehen...
> 
> Soviel trinke ich nur, wenn etwas richtig tolles oder etwas schreckliches passiert, aber meine Mutter will mir das nicht mehr glauben-.-




ok aber da versteh ich deine mum auch n bisserl^^  da würd ich mir auch sorgen um mein kind machen^^

gerade an nem openair wo eh immer viel getrunken wird

naja dann gehtste halt nächstes jahr hin^^ hat ja eigentlich jedes jahr super bands



ich will nächstes jahr unbedingt ans wacken^^ wollt dieses jahr schon aber war zu späht und alle tickets warn schon wech...


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe, dass nächstes Jahr wieder gute Bands dabei sind. 
Ich wollte das neue Slipknot mal erleben. Das letzte mal hab ich sie vor ca 6 Jahren gesehen, als sie mal mit Metallica zusammen in Zürich waren. 
Flogging Molly sah ich bei uns im Glattzentrum, konnte mit ihnen reden usw. Würde die gerne auch nochmals sehen. 
Soulfly, Nightwish und Trivium wollte ich schon immer mal Live erleben...

Beim letzten Wacken war ich auch nicht dabei... wieder Geldprobleme und ich hab mir geschworen, dass ich genug Geld für das Greenfield spare. Aber dann sind immer verschiedene Sachen dazwschien gekommen. Wie z.B. Halbtax oder GA...


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass nächstes Jahr wieder gute Bands dabei sind.
> Ich wollte das neue Slipknot mal erleben. Das letzte mal hab ich sie vor ca 6 Jahren gesehen, als sie mal mit Metallica zusammen in Zürich waren.
> Flogging Molly sah ich bei uns im Glattzentrum, konnte mit ihnen reden usw. Würde die gerne auch nochmals sehen.
> Soulfly, Nightwish und Trivium wollte ich schon immer mal Live erleben...
> ...




jup kenn ich... was bei mir seit 4 jahren dazwischen kommt is die fehlende lehrstelle^^ so komme ich leider nie wirklich an geld

aber dieses jahr hats endlich geklappt^^

und nächstes dan eben wacken. fange jetzt schon an zu sparen damit cih auch ja n ticket bekomme^^

das prob is einfach, das ich mit ca 10 andern leuten gehn wollte... und einzelne tickets findet man sogar jetzt schon aber für so viele? keine chance


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

Ich kaufe die Tickets meistens bei uns im Bahnhof. Gleich am ersten Tag, wenn der Verkauf losgeht.
Ich war mal vor 3 Jahren beim Lordi Konzert im X-Tra in Zürich. Meine Kollegen und ich haben 5 Tickets mehr gekauft. Ticketpreis war ca 40 Franken und wir konnten die Tickets für je 70 Franken verkaufen.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich kaufe die Tickets meistens bei uns im Bahnhof. Gleich am ersten Tag, wenn der Verkauf losgeht.
> Ich war mal vor 3 Jahren beim Lordi Konzert im X-Tra in Zürich. Meine Kollegen und ich haben 5 Tickets mehr gekauft. Ticketpreis war ca 40 Franken und wir konnten die Tickets für je 70 Franken verkaufen.



nice^^ aber das is auch nur bei stark besuchten konzerten anzuraten^^ sonst sitzt man auf den tickets und wird se nemmer los^^


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

Ja kannst du laut sagen...
So war es bei Wednesday 13 Konzert. 5 Tickets zu viel gekauft. Sind die nicht mehr losgeworden. Nichtmal für 5 Franken...
Es war überraschend leer damals...
Vorband war ziemlich scheisse. Wenn ich bei Wednesday 13 wäre, hätte ich mich ziemlich verarscht gefühlt.


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

Ach übrigens,  hast du von dem Konzert "Schlachtenlärm" gehört, der in Zug hätte stattfinden sollen und man es nicht zugelassen hat, weil die Bands die dort auftreten wollten "Rechtsextreme Bands" seien?


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ach übrigens,  hast du von dem Konzert "Schlachtenlärm" gehört, der in Zug hätte stattfinden sollen und man es nicht zugelassen hat, weil die Bands die dort auftreten wollten "Rechtsextreme Bands" seien?



öööh ne? was sollten den da für bands spieln?


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

Riger
Varg
Ahnengrab
Asgard

Das Konzert haben einer meiner besten Kollegen und ein paar andere organisiert. Weil es nicht stattgefunden hat, haben sie jetzt 3500 Franken minus gemacht...

Hier kannst du mal 20 Minuten Artikel darüber lesen   http://www.20min.ch/print/story/31881968
Und da nochmal eine Seite mit vielen Lügen : http://ch.indymedia.org/frmix/2009/04/68542.shtml

Ich musste für das Konzert einen Homepage und Flyers erstellen...  war 2 Tage arbeit für nix


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Riger
> Varg
> Ahnengrab
> Asgard
> ...



ich kenne zwar die bands net aber naja... man kanns auch übertreibn...

und die text pasagen die sie da als beispiele genommen haben kann man auch so und so interpretieren...

und gerade bei viking metal etc wird halt sehr stark an die denkweise der alten nordischen völker angelehnt und die waren halt nunmal so das man möglichst stark sein muss und gesund und das die sippe das wichtigste is


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

so aber ich bin jetzt ma im bett^^ muss morgen wider bei zeiten aufstehn


----------



## Gfiti (19. Mai 2009)

Gn8 ihr N8schwärmer


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

Das meiste haben sie leider erfunden.
Sie behaupten, Varg hätte mit der rechtsextremen Band "Absurd" einen Auftritt gehabt. 
Ich habe mit den Leuten aus den Bands persönlich gesprochen. Sie sagten, dass es einen solchen Auftritt noch nie gegeben hat.

Antifa Bern sagte, sie würden mit 50 Leuten zum Konzert kommen um es zu verhindern. Kein einziger ist gekommen. Die Bands wollten mit diesen Leuten sogar über diese Vorurteile sprechen.

Nur weil die Songtexte oder Songtitel aggressive Namen/Passagen haben, nehmen solche Leute sofort an, es wären rechtsextreme Leute.


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

Gn8 Manoroth,  gn8 Gfiti


----------



## Birk (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Was muss ich eigentlich tun um es amüsant zu finden einen Abend lang über andere her zu ziehen?


Betrunken sein, kindisch sein, dumm sein oder einfach Spaß am beleidigen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nabend, falls noch jemand hier ist


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nacht du Schnellausdemircverschwinder


Wieso so schnell? Erklärung pls von dir Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## White-Frost (19. Mai 2009)

Rums


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Mai 2009)

ich schrieb:
			
		

> auch schöne frauen müssen kacken gehen!



hallo und herzlich willkommen


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hallo und herzlich willkommen


na, heute ma wieder n clown gebumst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (19. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na, heute ma wieder n clown gebumst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ohhh jahhh war richtig derbe Geil


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na, heute ma wieder n clown gebumst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich versuch grad nur ne menschin grundlegend zu verändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

frost ist der schwarze afroamerikaner in scary movie 2, dann passt das mit dem clown ^^
aber nabend erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich versuch grad nur ne menschin grundlegend zu verändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


indem du sagst, dass auch hübsche fraue kacken müssen?...
das kann auch ein link leichter erklären... (schreckliche bilder... )


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich versuch grad nur ne menschin grundlegend zu verändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du willst jemand zu Kacken bringen?

< *verwirrt*


----------



## Lillyan (19. Mai 2009)

Das sind ja wieder Themen gleich zu Beginn -.-

@Razyl: weil du schneller weg warst als ich "Gute Nacht Razyl" schreiben konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das sind ja wieder Themen gleich zu Beginn -.-


jetzt flamen wir nicht gegen eine person und schon wieder kann man es dir nicht recht machen... was sollen wir denn noch tun? :<

*rennt weinend aus dem thread*


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jetzt flamen wir nicht gegen eine person und schon wieder kann man es dir nicht recht machen... was sollen wir denn noch tun?


Im Kreis rennen und schreien!


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

wo du grad hier bist lillyan: kannst du mir bitte sagen warum dieser thread geschlossen wurde?


----------



## Night falls (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo


----------



## White-Frost (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das sind ja wieder Themen gleich zu Beginn -.-


Du hast ein unfassbares Talent dafür ein Scheisavatar immer wieder nochmal mit einem anderen zu unterbieten also hui Respekt muss man auch erst schaffen
Ich vermiss die Katze


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das sind ja wieder Themen gleich zu Beginn -.-
> 
> @Razyl: weil du schneller weg warst als ich "Gute Nacht Razyl" schreiben konnte
> 
> ...


1. Was erwartest du?
2. Ok - dann wart ich nachher extra bis du das geschrieben hast - einverstanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grüne schrieb:


> jetzt flamen wir nicht gegen eine person und schon wieder kann man es dir nicht recht machen... was sollen wir denn noch tun? :<
> 
> *rennt weinend aus dem thread*


HEULSUSE!


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hallo


Hallo


----------



## Lillyan (19. Mai 2009)

Alles wichtige hat Silberfurch geschrieben. Das ihre Methoden illegal sind ist eine dreiste Unterstellung, sollte sowas per Gerichtsbeschluss festgestellt werden wird aber sicherlich drüber geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@White: Pech, wenn er dir nicht gefällt. Ich werd ihn sicher nicht ändern, weil jemand einen anderen Geschmack hat als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> @White: Pech, wenn er dir nicht gefällt. Ich werd ihn sicher nicht ändern, weil jemand einen anderen Geschmack hat als ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och echt nich hielt dich genau für die Art Person also ich Rechnete ja mit unglaublich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit damit das da gleich wieder die Katze is also hui jetz haste mich Überrascht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Alles wichtige hat Silberfurch geschrieben. Das ihre Methoden illegal sind ist eine dreiste Unterstellung, sollte sowas per Gerichtsbeschluss festgestellt werden wird aber sicherlich drüber geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dreist? von frogster etwas , ja...immerhin wird da zugegeben das die nachtschicht(der gms) gar keine finanztechnischen sachen was dias betifft ,bearbeiten darf. sonst muss ich dem TE zustimmen. das ist doch ein ähnliches prinzip wie mit den in den agbs versteckten kosten.


----------



## Kronas (19. Mai 2009)

lilly dein neuer avatar ist doof :x
was ist das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

sieht aus wie eine geigenspielende frau


----------



## Night falls (19. Mai 2009)

> was ist das? tongue.gif


Geigende Frau mit hässlicher Frise, soweit ichs erkennen kann... O:


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lilly dein neuer avatar ist doof :x
> was ist das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube, das ist ein Mensch des weiblichen Geschlechts.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> dreist? von frogster etwas , ja...immerhin wird da zugegeben das die nachtschicht(der gms) gar keine finanztechnischen sachen was dias betifft ,bearbeiten darf. sonst muss ich dem TE zustimmen. das ist doch ein ähnliches prinzip wie mit den in den agbs versteckten kosten.


Wird das zugegeben? Niemand "offizielles" hat etwas dazu gesagt, oder? User schreiben viel und nicht alles stimmt.

Außerdem wurde Frogster Betrug vorgeworfen. Es ist etwas anderes um eine extra Kennzeichnung zu bitten, andere User auf die Sache hinzuweisen oder groß im Forum zu verkünden, dass eine Methode illegal sei.

Wegen dem Avatar: Leute die den Song Contest verfolgt haben dürften sie erkennen.


----------



## mookuh (19. Mai 2009)

abend


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wegen dem Avatar: Leute die den Song Contest verfolgt haben dürften sie erkennen.


Ist das die aus Estland?


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wird das zugegeben? Niemand "offizielles" hat etwas dazu gesagt, oder? User schreiben viel und nicht alles stimmt.


naja, du kannst ja mal den nachtschwärmer bis zum besagten user zurückblättern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im übrigen seh ich immernoch den avatar mit der herzkette o.ä.


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend


Nabend du Kuh


----------



## mookuh (19. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend du Kuh



abend kuhesser


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend kuhesser


wer machtd as nicht gern? eine presskuh zwischen zwei semmelhälften mit fruchtextrakt ist schon was feines^^


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wer machtd as nicht gern? eine presskuh zwischen zwei semmelhälften mit fruchtextrakt ist schon was feines^^


Er ist selber eine Kuh, darum verabscheut er Kuhesser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wer machtd as nicht gern? eine presskuh zwischen zwei semmelhälften mit fruchtextrakt ist schon was feines^^



magst du es nicht auch gebraten, wie z.B. in meiner sig?


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> magst du es nicht auch gebraten, wie z.B. in meiner sig?


ich seh da kein bild mehr

EDIT: nu doch -.-


----------



## mookuh (19. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich seh da kein bild mehr
> 
> EDIT: nu doch -.-



Bei mir wars grad auch weg oO


----------



## Kronas (19. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich seh da kein bild mehr
> 
> EDIT: nu doch -.-


jaa is iwie wieder aufgetaucht


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Mai 2009)

we need aiman


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Bei mir wars grad auch weg oO


Da hat es wer gegessen und wieder ausgek****


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da hat es wer gegessen und wieder ausgek****


ausgekitzelt?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ausgekitzelt?


lawl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ausgekitzelt?


Du hast es erfasst - 100 Punkte für Trolli


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> magst du es nicht auch gebraten, wie z.B. in meiner sig?


sie darf ruhig noch muhen, so bleibt das fleisch zart ^^


----------



## mookuh (19. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast es erfasst - 100 Punkte für Trolli



Hmm wer war das?^^

edit: mist falshcer quote -.-


----------



## Kronas (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> sie darf ruhig noch muhen, so bleibt das fleisch zart ^^


muhen tut nur die müllermilch


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Hmm wer war das?^^


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=250339

oder wie darf man das verstehen? oO


mookuh schrieb:


> edit: mist falshcer quote -.-


aso^^


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> muhen tut nur die müllermilch


oder eine müllerpresskuh


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Alles Müller oder was?


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2009)

So ich hau mich mal aufs ohr - ne schöne nacht euch =)


----------



## Kronas (19. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich hau mich mal aufs ohr - ne schöne nacht euch =)


viel spaß


----------



## Takelyshi (19. Mai 2009)

> <DerCorny> elena, du _nervst_. STFU, k?
> <Elena> ach komm schon
> <DerCorny> boah ich meins ernst. ich hab kein bock
> <Elena> och duuuuu - kann doch ganich!
> ...



Ich liebe german bash
Hallo zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich hau mich mal aufs ohr - ne schöne nacht euch =)


Tut das nicht weh?
Schlägst du dich so ohnmächtig?
Hmmm.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Mai 2009)

Takelyshi schrieb:


> Ich liebe german bash
> Hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dein penis muss riesig sein bei dem ava


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dein penis muss riesig sein bei dem ava


sein postcounter sagt was anderes... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takelyshi (19. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dein penis muss riesig sein bei dem ava


Häh?  Was soll das heißen?


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Takelyshi schrieb:


> Häh?  Was soll das heißen?


Verstehst du denn nicht was ein Penis ist oder was? :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Verstehst du denn nicht was ein Penis ist oder was? :O


nicht wissen, was ein penis ist und gbo quotes mögen... was ein widerspruch oO


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Tut das nicht weh?
> Schlägst du dich so ohnmächtig?
> Hmmm.


Ja klar - dann kann ich acuh nur schlafen wenn ich k.O bin.
Was denkst du denn=?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was denkst du denn=?


dass du off gehen wolltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dass du off gehen wolltest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich muss auf Lilly warten - bevor sie mir wieder sagt ich verschwinde zu schnell aus den IRC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
So nun aber off - hmm seite 4000 ohne mich - naja was solls. Ich hab ja schon 2000 und 3000 verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich muss auf Lilly warten - bevor sie mir wieder sagt ich verschwinde zu schnell aus den IRC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lach nicht so blöde *brille auf den Kopf hauen*


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja klar - dann kann ich acuh nur schlafen wenn ich k.O bin.
> Was denkst du denn=?


Achso du willst schlafen gehen.
Gute Nacht Razyl


----------



## Takelyshi (19. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Verstehst du denn nicht was ein Penis ist oder was? :O



ne was ist das?  ich bin ers 12 jare alt und versteh vieles nihct was so geredt wird im internet


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich muss auf Lilly warten - bevor sie mir wieder sagt ich verschwinde zu schnell aus den IRC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sie würd bestimtm gleich hier sein, wir hacken ja immerhin wieder auf jemanden rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

Takelyshi schrieb:


> ne was ist das?  ich bin ers 12 jare alt und versteh vieles nihct was so geredt wird im internet


... -.-


----------



## Lillyan (19. Mai 2009)

Boah, Leute, langsam reichts. Hört auf immer jeden neuen User blöd anzumachen, jeder hat mal mit einem Postcount von 1 angefangen und jeder war zum ersten Mal im Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2009)

Takelyshi schrieb:


> ne was ist das?  ich bin ers 12 jare alt und versteh vieles nihct was so geredt wird im internet


Zomfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Lilly:
Jeder war noch nicht im Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Takelyshi schrieb:


> ne was ist das?  ich bin ers 12 jare alt und versteh vieles nihct was so geredt wird im internet


Dann wirst du es noch lernen. Früher oder später.


----------



## mookuh (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> sie würd bestimtm gleich hier sein, wir hacken ja immerhin wieder auf jemanden rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vll müssen wir uns erst n opfer suchen bevor sie kommt


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> sie würd bestimtm gleich hier sein, wir hacken ja immerhin wieder auf jemanden rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du machst mir angst... o_O


----------



## Kronas (19. Mai 2009)

Takelyshi schrieb:


> ne was ist das?  ich bin ers 12 jare alt und versteh vieles nihct was so geredt wird im internet


Als Penis (indogerman. Wortstamm, lat. penis „männliches Glied“, vgl. griechisch &#960;&#941;&#959;&#962;; Plural: Penes oder auch Penisse) bezeichnet man das Begattungsorgan männlicher Tiere bei Arten mit einer inneren Befruchtung. Er dient zur Übertragung des Spermas in den weiblichen Geschlechtstrakt und ist vor allem bei landlebenden Tierarten sowie bei Sedimentbewohnern ausgebildet. Der Penis des Menschen entspricht in seiner Anatomie und Funktion dem typisch aufgebauten Penis der Säugetiere.

Die Penes verschiedener Tiergruppen sind untereinander nicht homolog, sondern im Laufe der Evolution mehrfach unabhängig voneinander entstanden.

quelle: wikipedia


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Boah, Leute, langsam reichts. Hört auf immer jeden neuen User blöd anzumachen, jeder hat mal mit einem Postcount von 1 angefangen und jeder war zum ersten Mal im Nachtschwärmer.



Vergiss es Lillyan... die werden es nie lernen... es ist halt "spaßiger" wenn alle auf einen rumhauen anstatt sein Hirn wirklich anzustrengen...


----------



## Takelyshi (19. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann wirst du es noch lernen. Früher oder später.



Was werd ich lernen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (19. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Als Penis (indogerman. Wortstamm, lat. penis „männliches Glied“, vgl. griechisch &#960;&#941;&#959;&#962;; Plural: Penes oder auch Penisse) bezeichnet man das Begattungsorgan männlicher Tiere bei Arten mit einer inneren Befruchtung. Er dient zur Übertragung des Spermas in den weiblichen Geschlechtstrakt und ist vor allem bei landlebenden Tierarten sowie bei Sedimentbewohnern ausgebildet. Der Penis des Menschen entspricht in seiner Anatomie und Funktion dem typisch aufgebauten Penis der Säugetiere.
> 
> Die Penes verschiedener Tiergruppen sind untereinander nicht homolog, sondern im Laufe der Evolution mehrfach unabhängig voneinander entstanden.
> 
> quelle: wikipedia



Tiere?

gilt dies für menschen nicht?


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Tiere?
> 
> gilt dies für menschen nicht?


menschen sind tiere....


----------



## Kronas (19. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Tiere?
> 
> gilt dies für menschen nicht?


was weiß ich steht nichts darüber


----------



## Kangrim (19. Mai 2009)

Ich sag hier mal nach langer zeit mal wieder: NABEND


----------



## mookuh (19. Mai 2009)

Abend Kangrimm


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Boah, Leute, langsam reichts. Hört auf immer jeden neuen User blöd anzumachen, jeder hat mal mit einem Postcount von 1 angefangen und jeder war zum ersten Mal im Nachtschwärmer.


naja, gbo lieben und nicht wissen, was ein penis ist? kann zwar sein, aber da versteht man doch manchma die besten anspielungen nicht :S


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du machst mir angst... o_O


ich bin zwar kein wahrsager, aber ich glaube an "stereotypes", daher auch der name^^
wer dave chapell kennt, weiß was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takelyshi (19. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Als Penis (indogerman. Wortstamm, lat. penis „männliches Glied", vgl. griechisch &#960;&#941;&#959;&#962;; Plural: Penes oder auch Penisse) bezeichnet man das Begattungsorgan männlicher Tiere bei Arten mit einer inneren Befruchtung. Er dient zur Übertragung des Spermas in den weiblichen Geschlechtstrakt und ist vor allem bei landlebenden Tierarten sowie bei Sedimentbewohnern ausgebildet. Der Penis des Menschen entspricht in seiner Anatomie und Funktion dem typisch aufgebauten Penis der Säugetiere.
> 
> Die Penes verschiedener Tiergruppen sind untereinander nicht homolog, sondern im Laufe der Evolution mehrfach unabhängig voneinander entstanden.
> 
> quelle: wikipedia



äh... was heißd homolog?  und was ist sedimentbewogner?  und was ist ein geschlechtstrakt? ich versteh die hälfte schon wieder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Mai 2009)

Takelyshi schrieb:


> äh... was heißd homolog?  und was ist sedimentbewogner?  und was ist ein geschlechtstrakt? ich versteh die hälfte schon wieder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mach dir keinen Kopf drüber. Das versteh ich auch nicht und find mich trozdem gut in diesem Forum zurecht.^^
Du musst nicht auf alles eingehen was man dir schreibt. Am besten du konzentrierst dich auf die sachen die dir spaß machen drüber zu reden.^^


----------



## Lillyan (19. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, gbo lieben und nicht wissen, was ein penis ist? kann zwar sein, aber da versteht man doch manchma die besten anspielungen nicht :S


Dann ignoriert ihn. Es ist _kein_ Grund jemanden zu provizieren oder zu beleidigen.


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich sag hier mal nach langer zeit mal wieder: NABEND


Nabend Kangrim!


----------



## Kronas (19. Mai 2009)

Takelyshi schrieb:


> äh... was heißd homolog?  und was ist sedimentbewogner?  und was ist ein geschlechtstrakt? ich versteh die hälfte schon wieder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Homologie (Biologie), evolutionär bedingte Übereinstimmungen von Merkmalen unterschiedlicher systematischer Taxa

Sediment (lat. sedimentum „Bodensatz“) steht für:

    * Materialien, während oder nach dem geologischen Vorgang ihrer Ablagerung (Sedimentation); siehe Sedimente und Sedimentgesteine
    * die abgelagerten Schwebstoffe aus einer Suspension in der Chemie, siehe Suspension (Chemie)
    * durch Zentrifugieren aus dem Urin gewonnenes Harnsediment

Geschlechtsverkehr
aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie
(Weitergeleitet von Geschlechtsakt)
Wechseln zu: Navigation, Suche
Zeichnung zum Geschlechtsverkehr von Leonardo da Vinci (ca. 1492)
Geschlechtsverkehr in der Missionarsstellung
Geschlechtsverkehr in der Reitstellung

Mit dem Begriff Geschlechtsverkehr (Geschlechtsakt, Koitus, Kopulation, Kohabitation, Beischlaf) bezeichnete man ursprünglich die gemischtgeschlechtliche sexuelle Vereinigung, bei der die Frau den erigierten Penis des Mannes in ihrer Scheide aufnimmt (Vaginalverkehr). Seit Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts wird der Begriff auch für die Penetration oder intensive Stimulation der Geschlechtsorgane bei gleichgeschlechtlichen sexuellen Kontakten verwendet. Vorher wurden gleichgeschlechtliche Kontakte – auch in der medizinisch-naturwissenschaftlichen Terminologie – als „Unzucht“ bezeichnet.

quelle: wikipedia


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

steigt ihr wirklich auf das trollen ein? oO
ohne das böse zu meinen, aber mit 12 weiß man garantiert was ein penis ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dann ignoriert ihn. Es ist _kein_ Grund jemanden zu provizieren oder zu beleidigen.


hm eine provokation oder eine beleidigung ist mir entfallen.
das von trolli spielt auch eher darauf an, dass man mit so großen waffen meist was kompensieren muss...
oder was meinst du?


----------



## mookuh (19. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Homologie (Biologie), evolutionär bedingte Übereinstimmungen von Merkmalen *unterschiedlicher systematischer Taxa*
> 
> S
> quelle: wikipedia



was bedeutet das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (19. Mai 2009)

Joa ich denk auf das er ein Troll ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Mai 2009)

Brille mach die Augen auf... das geht hier schon seit Wochen so... was anderes passiert hier doch eh nicht mehr...


----------



## Kronas (19. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> was bedeutet das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


System
aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie
Wechseln zu: Navigation, Suche
	Dieser Artikel erläutert den Begriff „System“ unter dem Aspekt der Systemtheorie; zu anderen Bedeutungen siehe System (Begriffsklärung).
	Dieser Artikel bedarf einer Überarbeitung. Näheres ist auf der Diskussionsseite angegeben. Hilf mit, ihn zu verbessern, und entferne anschließend diese Markierung.
Darstellung verschiedener Systeme

Ein System (von griechisch &#963;&#973;&#963;&#964;&#951;&#956;&#945;, altgriechische Aussprache sýstema, heute sístima, „das Gebilde, Zusammengestellte, Verbundene“; Plural Systeme) ist eine Gesamtheit von Elementen, die so aufeinander bezogen sind und in einer Weise wechselwirken, dass sie als eine aufgaben-, sinn- oder zweckgebundene Einheit angesehen werden können und sich in dieser Hinsicht gegenüber der sie umgebenden Umwelt abgrenzen.

Systeme organisieren und erhalten sich durch Strukturen. Struktur bezeichnet das Muster (Form) der Systemelemente und ihrer Beziehungsgeflechte, durch die ein System entsteht, funktioniert und sich erhält. Eine strukturlose Zusammenstellung mehrerer Elemente wird hingegen als Aggregat bezeichnet.


Taxa ist:

    * der Plural von Taxon, einer in der Biologie als systematische Einheit erkannten Gruppe von Lebewesen
    * der Name eines Klosters in Bayern, siehe Kloster Taxa

quelle: wikipedia


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Brille mach die Augen auf... das geht hier schon seit Wochen so... was anderes passiert hier doch eh nicht mehr...


atzen zu flamen lass ich mir nich nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (19. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> TEXT


mein lehrer sagt wikipedia ist keine wissenschaftiliche Quelle

kannst du das auch alles durch eine wissenschaftliche Quelle bezeugen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Brille mach die Augen auf... das geht hier schon seit Wochen so... was anderes passiert hier doch eh nicht mehr...


sie sprach aber gezielt auf das vom neuen user an...
und das, was seit wochen hier geht: das richtet sich ja z.t. auch gegen alte schwärmer...
aber naja... :\


----------



## Takelyshi (19. Mai 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Joa ich denk auf das er ein Troll ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eint roll?  ne ich hab keine hauer.. ich bin ein mensch


----------



## Kronas (19. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> mein lehrer sagt wikipedia ist keine wissenschaftiliche Quelle
> 
> kannst du das auch alles durch eine wissenschaftliche Quelle bezeugen?
> 
> ...


Wikipedia [&#716;v&#618;ki&#712;pe&#720;dia] ist eine Online-Enzyklopädie in mehreren Sprachversionen. Der Name Wikipedia ist ein Kofferwort und setzt sich aus „Wiki“ (hawaiisch für „schnell“) und „Encyclopedia“ (englisch für Enzyklopädie) zusammen.

Menschen weltweit können vorhandene Artikel (weitgehend anonym) bearbeiten, sowie eigene Artikel in der Online-Enzyklopädie erstellen. Bestand hat, was von anderen Bearbeitern akzeptiert wird. Bisher haben international etwa 285.000 angemeldete und eine unbekannte Zahl nicht angemeldeter Nutzer Artikel zu diesem Werk beigetragen. Mehr als 7.000 Autoren arbeiten regelmäßig an der deutschsprachigen Ausgabe mit.[1]

Die im Januar 2001 gegründete Wikipedia bezeichnet sich als „freie Enzyklopädie“, weil alle Inhalte unter freien Lizenzen stehen (die Artikeltexte sind durchgängig unter der GNU-Lizenz für freie Dokumentation lizenziert, bei Bildern gibt es unterschiedliche Lizenzen). Sie berechtigen jedermann dazu, die Inhalte unter bestimmten Bedingungen – auch kommerziell – zu nutzen, zu verändern und zu verbreiten. Betrieben wird die Wikipedia von der Wikimedia Foundation, einer amerikanischen Non-Profit-Organisation. In vielen Ländern gibt es unabhängige Wikimedia-Vereine, die mit der Foundation zusammenarbeiten.

quelle: wikipedia


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> atzen zu flamen lass ich mir nich nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann mach es stumm in deinem Zimmer und kotz hier nicht alles mit der SCheiße voll...


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> mein lehrer sagt wikipedia ist keine wissenschaftiliche Quelle
> 
> kannst du das auch alles durch eine wissenschaftliche Quelle bezeugen?
> 
> ...


was lehrer bloß immer gegens wiki haben oO
das argument "da kann jeder reinschreiben" zieht schon seit ein paar jahren nicht mehr


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> dann mach es stumm in deinem Zimmer und kotz hier nicht alles mit der SCheiße voll...


nö.
wenn man mich hier mit seiner anwesenheit ankotzt wird backgekotzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sie sprach aber gezielt auf das vom neuen user an...
> und das, was seit wochen hier geht: das richtet sich ja z.t. auch gegen alte schwärmer...
> aber naja... :\


Es gilt allgemein, habe ich auch schon oft genug gesagt. Bei "neuen" Leuten ist es nur extrem. Kaum postet jemand hier den ihr nicht kennt kommt sowas wie "Was willst du denn hier?" oder "Wer bist du denn?". Noch dazu wie vorher ein paar dumme Bemerkungen über Penis und Postcount. Was glaubt ihr wie man sich als Neuer (Nichttroll) hier fühlt?

Wenn ihr unter euch sein wollt macht euch eine Gruppe mit Passwort. Hier wird jeder nett behandelt. Basta.


----------



## mookuh (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> was lehrer bloß immer gegens wiki haben oO
> das argument "da kann jeder reinschreiben" zieht schon seit ein paar jahren nicht mehr



n freund hat nur deswegen in einer GFS (Gleichwertige Feststellung von Schülerleistung) ne 4 bekommen mit ner wissenschaftlichen quelle wärs ne 2 gewesen hat er gesagt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn ihr unter euch sein wollt macht euch eine Gruppe mit Passwort. Hier wird jeder *gleich* behandelt. Basta.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich verstehe schon, worauf du hinauswillst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Mai 2009)

habs extra schnell geändert *brummel*


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> dann mach es stumm in deinem Zimmer und kotz hier nicht alles mit der SCheiße voll...


freundlichkeit heucheln ist also besser?


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nö.
> wenn man mich hier mit seiner anwesenheit ankotzt wird backgekotzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tolle Einstellung wirklich... dein Leben muss echt ein verfickter Scheißdreck sein, wenn du hier deine Aggressionen ablassen und die größe deines Schwanzes beweisen musst... oder hast du Angst das du auf der Straße eins auf die Schnauze kriegst, wenn du die Fresse dumm aufreißt?


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Jetzt beruhigt euch alle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> freundlichkeit heucheln ist also besser?


Du mußt keine Freundlichkeit heucheln, du darfst auch einfach ignorieren. Wenn du jemanden nicht magst ist es kein Grund ihn hier blöd anzugehen.


----------



## Takelyshi (19. Mai 2009)

wow ihr schreibt hier ja echt viel.  ist das immer so?


----------



## Naho (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo xD

Du gibts einfach nicht Wikipedia als Quelle an sondern ganz am ende stehen imemr so links zum thema, gib die einfach als quelle an


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> n freund hat nur deswegen in einer GFS (Gleichwertige Feststellung von Schülerleistung) ne 4 bekommen mit ner wissenschaftlichen quelle wärs ne 2 gewesen hat er gesagt...


ich denke dein lehrer meinte damit nichtd as wikipedia "nichts taugt" sondern wohl eher das dein kumpel mehr als nur eine quelle benutzen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich denke dein lehrer meinte damit nichtd as wikipedia "nichts taugt" sondern wohl eher das dein kumpel mehr als nur eine quelle benutzen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann hätte er doch aber "andere wissenschaftliche quellen" und nicht "mit ner wissenschaftlichen quelle" gesagt vermute ich ma


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Tolle Einstellung wirklich... dein Leben muss echt ein verfickter Scheißdreck sein, wenn du hier deine Aggressionen ablassen und die größe deines Schwanzes beweisen musst... oder hast du Angst das du auf der Straße eins auf die Schnauze kriegst, wenn du die Fresse dumm aufreißt?


darum geh ich nich ausm haus. ich treib mich da lieber im internet rum


----------



## mookuh (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich denke dein lehrer meinte damit nichtd as wikipedia "nichts taugt" sondern wohl eher das dein kumpel mehr als nur eine quelle benutzen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



er hatte 4 versch quellen in. Ich hatte auch nicht mehr und hab ne 2...


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Du mußt keine Freundlichkeit heucheln, du darfst auch einfach ignorieren. Wenn du jemanden nicht magst ist es kein Grund ihn hier blöd anzugehen.


benji hab ich mittlerweile auf ignore weil ich mir das naive weltbild nicht mehr geben kann, aber da die ignorefunktion bei buffed total inkonsequent ist, wird man immer wieder mal verleitet mist zu lesen und irgendwann lässt sich sowas nicht ignorieren. ignorieren sagt sich ja auch immer so leicht, aber frag dich doch mal selbst inwieweit sowas wirklich funktioniert.

edit:  


mookuh schrieb:


> er hatte 4 versch quellen in. Ich hatte auch nicht mehr und hab ne 2...


dann sollte er sich tatsächlich beschweren gehen, weil der lehrer dann eigene vorlieben in eine objektive beurteilung hat einfließen lassen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> er hatte 4 versch quellen in. Ich hatte auch nicht mehr und hab ne 2...


von den 4 verschiedenen quellen war aber wikipedia wohl die einzige, die annähernd für ihn als "wissenschaftlich" galt, aber selbst die hat er nicht akzeptiert... oder wie?


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> darum geh ich nich ausm haus. ich treib mich da lieber im internet rum



Wäre glaube ich besser wenn du auch das Internet meiden würdest...



sTereoType schrieb:


> benji hab ich mittlerweile auf ignore weil ich mir das naive weltbild nicht mehr geben kann, aber da die ignorefunktion bei buffed total inkonsequent ist, wird man immer wieder mal verleitet mist zu lesen und irgendwann lässt sich sowas nicht ignorieren. ignorieren sagt sich ja auch immer so leicht, aber frag dich doch mal selbst inwieweit sowas wirklich funktioniert.



Das liegt aber an dir und nicht an "inkonsequenter" Funktion, wenn DU verleitet wirst irgendwas zu lesen... ich würds eher auf Inkonsequenz deinerseits schieben... wenn du es nicht schaffst irgendwas zu ignorieren, ist kein anderer daran Schuld...


----------



## Kronas (19. Mai 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1736194
wtf


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1736194
> wtf


ahahahaha
omg^^


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wäre glaube ich besser wenn du auch das Internet meiden würdest...
> 
> 
> 
> Das liegt aber an dir und nicht an "inkonsequenter" Funktion, wenn DU verleitet wirst irgendwas zu lesen... ich würds eher auf Inkonsequenz deinerseits schieben...


genau, und nicht waffen töten menschen sondern menschen töten menschen....


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1736194
> wtf


hehe ban inc =)


----------



## Takelyshi (19. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1736194
> wtf



häh wass soll ich da besonderes sehn?


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wäre glaube ich besser wenn du auch das Internet meiden würdest...


nee dann könnt ich leute wie dich ja nich mehr aufregen


----------



## Kronas (19. Mai 2009)

Takelyshi schrieb:


> häh wass soll ich da besonderes sehn?


nur für insider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Takelyshi schrieb:


> häh wass soll ich da besonderes sehn?


der poster mit dem e im eimer ist einer alter bekannter aber in neuerform. hat nen permabann bekommen


----------



## mookuh (19. Mai 2009)

bye bin mal off

viel spaß bei 4000 noch


----------



## Takelyshi (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> der poster mit dem e im eimer ist einer alter bekannter aber in neuerform. hat nen permabann bekommen


ahso dakne für die einwiehung aber wie kommt ihr darauf das das der ist den ihr meint?


----------



## Kronas (19. Mai 2009)

Takelyshi schrieb:


> ahso aber wie kommt ihr darauf das das der ist den ihr meint?


der hat den gleichen namen nur rückwarts

onubaT = Tabuno

und eben den gleichen avatar


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

Takelyshi schrieb:


> ahso dakne für die einwiehung aber wie kommt ihr darauf das das der ist den ihr meint?


reine intuition


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Wurde der schon gelöscht oder bin ich blind?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wurde der schon gelöscht oder bin ich blind?


also iwie gibts tabuno net mehr.
wenn man ihn bei mitglieder sucht, oder sein profil anklicken will,werd ich immer umgeleitet


----------



## Takelyshi (19. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> der hat den gleichen namen nur rückwarts
> 
> onubaT = Tabuno
> 
> und eben den gleichen avatar


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der ist aber nihct sehr clever oder?


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Ich meine den Onubat. Ich sehe sein Post nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich meine den Onubat. Ich sehe sein Post nicht.


der ist wohl gelöscht... ^^
oder nur sein post, und sein acc banned


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich meine den Onubat. Ich sehe sein Post nicht.



Vermutlich gelöscht, da gemeldet...


----------



## Kronas (19. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Vermutlich gelöscht, da gemeldet...


von wem wohl *am kopf kratz*


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

bin dann ma weg für heute...
gn8 an alle^^


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bin dann ma weg für heute...
> gn8 an alle^^


Gute Nacht Brille


----------



## Takelyshi (19. Mai 2009)

buffed ist ja ein wowforum, kennt einr die videos von hobbs?  ich kann zwar nicht soo gut english aber ich versteh das meiste


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Takelyshi schrieb:


> buffed ist ja ein wowforum, ...


zur zeit ist es eher ein werbebanner, aber das gibt sich hoffentlich ;


----------



## White-Frost (19. Mai 2009)

Badadadadadabdabdaaaa
Guck mal wieder kurz rein


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Badadadadadabdabdaaaa
> Guck mal wieder kurz rein


Ja schon wieder. Hallo.


----------



## Takelyshi (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> zur zeit ist es eher ein werbebanner, aber das gibt sich hoffentlich ;


werbebanner?  was soll der satz da bedeuten also ich kan bei buffed noch news lesen ztu wow


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Takelyshi schrieb:


> werbebanner?  was soll der satz da bedeuten also ich kan bei buffed noch news lesen ztu wow


das war eine hyperbel


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Takelyshi schrieb:


> werbebanner?  was soll der satz da bedeuten also ich kan bei buffed noch news lesen ztu wow


Er meint, weil es hier anscheinend so viel Werbung hat.


----------



## Takelyshi (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das war eine hyperbel


was ist denn eine hyberbel?  bitte verwend keine solchen schwieirgen wörter


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Er meint, weil es hier anscheinend so viel Werbung hat.


nicht ganz, zummindest nicht bei allem

edit: hyperbel = stilistisches mittel in der literatur; eine übertreibung


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Takelyshi schrieb:


> was ist denn eine hyberbel?  bitte verwend keine solchen schwieirgen wörter


Du kannst ja googeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sTereoType schrieb:


> nicht ganz, zummindest nicht bei allem


Aber fast


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Mai 2009)

hat hier jmd banksy stencils aufm pc? oder was andres cooles in der richtung?


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du kannst ja googeln.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ist das jetzt nee zustimmung?^^



riesentrolli schrieb:


> hat hier jmd banksy stencils aufm pc? oder was andres cooles in der richtung?


ich hab season 18 von bob ross xD


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

doppelpost


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> doppelpost


es gibt auf myspace ne userin, die bob ross malkurse anbietet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ist das jetzt nee zustimmung?^^


Zu? hmm


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

...dem gesagtem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takelyshi (19. Mai 2009)

mist leute ich muss jetzt gehen.  meine mutter ist grad reingekommen und mit mir geschimpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 blöed schjachtel


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ...dem gesagtem?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dass Buffed zu viel Werbung hat?


----------



## Zonalar (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Takelyshi: Wenn muteer reinkommt und schimpft, heisst das generell, dass sie sich sorgen um dich macht. Viele Mütter zeigen das auf diese Weise^^ nehms ihr ned übel


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

jupp, denn dein antwort klang irgendwie zustimmend. entschuldige wenn ich dir da was falsches unterstellt habe


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> jupp, denn dein antwort klang irgendwie zustimmend. entschuldige wenn ich dir da was falsches unterstellt habe


Ach macht doch nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ein Grossteil ist in meinem Block-Abo enthalten. Kann das nicht wirklich beurteilen.


----------



## Zonalar (19. Mai 2009)

Vllt, will mich jemand begrüsen? Ich würde dies sehr begrüssen^^


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ach macht doch nichts.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das mein ich damit garnicht^^


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Vllt, will mich jemand begrüsen? Ich würde dies sehr begrüssen^^


Hallo.



sTereoType schrieb:


> das mein ich damit garnicht^^


Bin halt schon müde.


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bin halt schon müde.


schon ok, kannst du auch nicht wissen, wenn du meine posts dazu nicht kennst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (19. Mai 2009)

Habt ihr auch donnerstag und Freitag frei?


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch donnerstag und Freitag frei?


Logisch.

Ich gehe jetzt schlafen.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Mai 2009)

Wieso? Was ist Donnerstag und Freitag? Warum sollte ich frei haben? (Nicht das ich nicht eifnach mal nicht zu Vorlesungen gehen kann... ^^)


----------



## Zonalar (19. Mai 2009)

Nachti Skater


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieso? Was ist Donnerstag und Freitag? Warum sollte ich frei haben? (Nicht das ich nicht eifnach mal nicht zu Vorlesungen gehen kann... ^^)


donnerstag ist himmelfahrt oder auch männertag und am freitag lassen viele betriebe die leute ausnüchtern


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Mai 2009)

Achso... der Tag der besoffenen Wilden...


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Achso... der Tag der besoffenen Wilden...


ganz genau udn dieses jahr schaff ich die olympischen ringe(natürlich nicht allein)


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Mai 2009)

Du säufst dich an einem Tag durch fünf Kontinente?


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

nee, ich sprech von "zündkerzen"


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Mai 2009)

Hä?


----------



## Zonalar (19. Mai 2009)

Wir werden ihn wohl nie verstehen... Möge er in Friedens seine Hobbys ausleben...


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

juten abend leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

ganz einfach, wir nehmen mehrere leere "zündkerzen" -->  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und mache "olympische" ringe -->  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (19. Mai 2009)

MANOROTH! Wo warst du? Ich hab dich vermisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Mai 2009)

Oo da landest du eher im Krankenhaus als das du fünf davon vollkriegst... aber naja... wir sind eh zuviele auf der Erde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> MANOROTH! Wo warst du? Ich hab dich vermisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sry war mit freunden wech^^


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

alleine schaff ich das natürlich nicht, aber zu 8. haben wir vor 2 jahren immerhin schon 2 zusammen bekommen. allerdings hatte ich mit den geringsten anteil dran. die anderen waren trinkfeste vereinsgenossen(im alter von 30-68)^^


----------



## Zonalar (19. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich war so traurig, als du ned gekommen bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab dir 2 Sms geschrieben und keine antwort kam. Ich hab 20 Min auf dich gewartet.

Zudem waren wir mit nem schönen langen Ruderboot auf dem Zürichsee und haben Bier getrunken^^
Du hast echt was verpasst


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

ein kreis besteht übrigens aus 64 oder 72 ,weiß es nicht mehr genau und auf dem bild nachzählen hab ich keine lust zu^^
ein pack "zündkerzen" hat 25 stück


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich war so traurig, als du ned gekommen bist
> ...



lol ich war mit freunden auf der chinawiese und ham met getrunkn^^

war also ev net ma weit wech von euch^^


----------



## Zonalar (19. Mai 2009)

Nunja. Es hat einfach was gefehlt, als du ned gekommen bist^^
Nunja, is ja ned so schlimm. War nu ein bisschen überrascht, als du nicht da warst...


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

jo es war halt relativ kurzfristig

wurde erst heute um 15 uhr gefragt ob ich auch auf die chinawiese komme


----------



## Rin (19. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (19. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe wenigstens, dass es sich für dich gelohnt hat, dein Ausflug auf die Wiese^^


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Rin schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nabend und um es lillyankonform zu fragen: Was hat dich in de schwärmer verschlagen(im positiven sinne )?


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

jep hats sichs^^


----------



## Rin (20. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> nabend und um es lillyankonform zu fragen: Was hat dich in de schwärmer verschlagen(im positiven sinne )?



Hab mir gedacht das hier interesannte themen diskutiert werden. Aber hauptsächlich weil ich nicht schlafen kann.

Rin


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Mai 2009)

Du solltest aber deine Signatur verkleinern... die ist zu groß ^^


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du solltest aber deine Signatur verkleinern... die ist zu groß ^^



aber mir gefällt sie^^ ist n schönes bild von naruto und jiraja^^


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Rin schrieb:


> Hab mir gedacht das hier interesannte themen diskutiert werden. Aber hauptsächlich weil ich nicht schlafen kann.
> 
> Rin


wenn ich nach deiner signatur gehe, dann dürfte dir der manga7animethread fast besser gefallen als der hier. im moment wart ich auch nur auf die 4k seite um mich da zu verewigen^^


----------



## Rin (20. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> im moment wart ich auch nur auf die 4k seite um mich da zu verewigen^^



Das ist mein ein ordentliches ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Och bitte nicht. ich will noch schlafen gehn^^Machen wir das morgen, ja?


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aber mir gefällt sie^^ ist n schönes bild von naruto und jiraja^^



Dazu habe ich ja nichts gesagt... nur ist sie eben zu groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

hehe als dk macht pvp ja richtig fun^^

150 ehrenhafte siege in einem bg^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Mai 2009)

So kommen wir nie auf 4000...


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> So kommen wir nie auf 4000...



genau meine gedanken^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Mai 2009)

Na dann postet mal hier schneller... verdammte Hacke auch..


----------



## Bobby Ross (20. Mai 2009)

sagt mal wie findet ihr den spruch in meiner sig ? bin ich grade mal so beim surfen drüber gestolpert 

*will auch meinen Teil betragen den Thread über 4k (oO) Seiten zu bringen*


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Na dann postet mal hier schneller... verdammte Hacke auch..



sch lag n thema vor^^


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> sagt mal wie findet ihr den spruch in meiner sig ? bin ich grade mal so beim surfen drüber gestolpert
> 
> *will auch meinen Teil betragen den Thread über 4k (oO) Seiten zu bringen*



ich denke das das atm zu viel denken für mich ist^^ zu späht und bin n bisserl angetrunken^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Mai 2009)

Eh
Star Trek steht nach 2 Wochen in den Kinos bei ungefähr 216m $ bei 150m $ Produktionskosten...^^


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Eh
> Star Trek steht nach 2 Wochen in den Kinos bei ungefähr 216m $ bei 150m $ Produktionskosten...^^



net schlecht^^ den film wollt ich ja auch noch schauen gehn... muss echt dringend geld auftreiben^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Mai 2009)

Weniger saufen!


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Weniger saufen!



ne wiso den?^^


----------



## Rin (20. Mai 2009)

Oh ja Star Trek, ein nettes thema. Ich bin froh das der jetzige teil nicht so ein "Öko Film" ala Star Trek: Der Aufstand ist.


----------



## Bobby Ross (20. Mai 2009)

schaut mal ich bin auf wikipedia über nen abgefahrenen satz gestolpert : "Asgard (altnord. Ásgarðr – „Heim der Asen“), auch als Asgaard bezeichnet, ist der Wohnort des Göttergeschlechts der Asen in der nordischen Mythologie. Es hat seinen Platz in den Zweigen der Weltesche Yggdrasil und liegt somit oberhalb von Midgard, dem Reich der Menschen, und Utgard, dem Heim der Riesen und Trolle."

-Blizzard hat die Nordische Götterwelt echt was angetan -


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> sagt mal wie findet ihr den spruch in meiner sig ? bin ich grade mal so beim surfen drüber gestolpert
> 
> *will auch meinen Teil betragen den Thread über 4k (oO) Seiten zu bringen*


sig ist wurst, aber dei ava und titel gefällt mir^^ guck bob ross wegen seiner beruhigen art sehr gern um etwas runter zu kommen.

zu star trek: hab in letzter zeit viel kabel1 geguckt um mmir die tng folgen anzugucken. jetzt find ich es schonf ast etwas traurig das data stirbt >.<


----------



## Night falls (20. Mai 2009)

> schaut mal ich bin auf wikipedia über nen abgefahrenen satz gestolpert : "Asgard (altnord. Ásgarðr – „Heim der Asen“), auch als Asgaard bezeichnet, ist der Wohnort des Göttergeschlechts der Asen in der nordischen Mythologie. Es hat seinen Platz in den Zweigen der Weltesche Yggdrasil und liegt somit oberhalb von Midgard, dem Reich der Menschen, und Utgard, dem Heim der Riesen und Trolle."


Good work, Sherlock. *clap clap*


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> schaut mal ich bin auf wikipedia über nen abgefahrenen satz gestolpert : "Asgard (altnord. Ásgarðr – „Heim der Asen“), auch als Asgaard bezeichnet, ist der Wohnort des Göttergeschlechts der Asen in der nordischen Mythologie. Es hat seinen Platz in den Zweigen der Weltesche Yggdrasil und liegt somit oberhalb von Midgard, dem Reich der Menschen, und Utgard, dem Heim der Riesen und Trolle."
> 
> -Blizzard hat die Nordische Götterwelt echt was angetan -


nicht nur die. h.p. lovecraft seine welt wird auch gern verwurstet.


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> schaut mal ich bin auf wikipedia über nen abgefahrenen satz gestolpert : "Asgard (altnord. Ásgarðr – „Heim der Asen“), auch als Asgaard bezeichnet, ist der Wohnort des Göttergeschlechts der Asen in der nordischen Mythologie. Es hat seinen Platz in den Zweigen der Weltesche Yggdrasil und liegt somit oberhalb von Midgard, dem Reich der Menschen, und Utgard, dem Heim der Riesen und Trolle."
> 
> -Blizzard hat die Nordische Götterwelt echt was angetan -



erst jetzt gemerkt?^^ das weiss ich schon seit wc3^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Mai 2009)

4000?

Edit: Nein, schade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abend zusammen


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

nagut, dann helf ich halt bei der 4k_post mit^^war schon gerade noch so bei der 3k dabei^^Dann hab ich 2 Epic-Wins^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Mai 2009)

Jetzt aber!


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> 4000?
> 
> Edit: Nein, schade.
> 
> ...


ein versuch war es wert^^ nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobby Ross (20. Mai 2009)

naja wenigstens war Blizz so nett und hat die namen von Thor , Loki usw (etwas) abgeändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> nagut, dann helf ich halt bei der 4k_post mit^^war schon gerade noch so bei der 3k dabei^^Dann hab ich 2 Epic-Wins^^



daran is ma gar nix epic^^ und n win erst recht net.

aber lustig ists^^ (war auch bei 3k dabei^^)


----------



## Bobby Ross (20. Mai 2009)

giev 4k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> naja wenigstens war Blizz so nett und hat die namen von Thor , Loki usw (etwas) abgeändert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


in dem fall sind die götter wie gesagt von h.p. lovecraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rin (20. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> zu star trek: hab in letzter zeit viel kabel1 geguckt um mmir die tng folgen anzugucken. jetzt find ich es schonf ast etwas traurig das data stirbt >.<



Data stirbt ? In Nemesis ?


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> naja wenigstens war Blizz so nett und hat die namen von Thor , Loki usw (etwas) abgeändert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo aber die grund verhaltensmuster etc ähneln sich sehr^^



edit: hahahaha hab die seite 4k eröffnet^^ owned^^


----------



## Night falls (20. Mai 2009)

Jez isses die 4000ste


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Mai 2009)

*jubel* *schrei* *kreisch*

Ich möchte meiner Familie, meinem Goldfisch (den ich gar nicht habe) und vielen anderen Danken die das ermöglicht haben!!


----------



## Bobby Ross (20. Mai 2009)

/cheer 

*sektkorken knallen*

es ist vollbracht !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> daran is ma gar nix epic^^ und n win erst recht net.
> 
> aber lustig ists^^ (war auch bei 3k dabei^^)


och menno maonroth >.<

ka obs in nemesis ist, aber ich les mir bei sachen die mich interessieren immer die wiki-artikel durch udn d stehtd as er sich vor picard schmeißt und dabei stirbt


edit: irgendwie nicht grad  prickelnt die 4k. so muss sich ensidia gefühlt haben


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Post!

Win!

Touchdown!


----------



## Bobby Ross (20. Mai 2009)

so da kann ich ja jetze offline gehn ;D

nacht junges und mädels 

*Er ist tot, Jim !*  hehe


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Ja! Jezz hab ich meinen Titel wahrhaftig verdient!

Edit: Hier noch ein par Starcraft beiträge:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7k3ZM6bQx4...feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4ijwtGCaRg&NR=1


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ja! Jezz hab ich meinen Titel wahrhaftig verdient!



nein net wirklich^^ du hast weder die meisten post der letzen 2-3 seiten gemacht noch den ersten^^ da hät ich ihn eher verdient^^


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nein net wirklich^^ du hast weder die meisten post der letzen 2-3 seiten gemacht noch den ersten^^ da hät ich ihn eher verdient^^


.............................................................


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

ausserdem guck ma deine posts pro tag an^^ und dann meine^^


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Ich hab aber den Letzten auf seite 3000 gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich bin nicht der bester Poster, sondern der POWER- Poster^


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> .............................................................



ups^^ sry^^ ich versuchs mir abzugewöhnen^^


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

guck dir an, wann du beigetreten bist, und wann ich. Ich hab erst vor nen halben Jahr angefangen, power zu posten^


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

nein benji ich hab den letzten auf seite 3000 gemacht^^ und mit power hat das was du machst nix zu tun^^


Edit: na und? da kann cih ja nix dafür^^


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ups^^ sry^^ ich versuchs mir abzugewöhnen^^


ich kanns ja verstehen^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Mai 2009)

Bin pennen, nacht zusammen.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Meine Posts haben aber alle was mit dem thema zutun und sind nicht sinnloses geflame... 

Ich habe Niveau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (20. Mai 2009)

Nacht


----------



## Night falls (20. Mai 2009)

EDIT: sry Doppelpost


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Mai 2009)

Und verpasst


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

sind meine auch net^^


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selor hat den 4k verpasst, weil Night falls nen Doppelpost hatte!

Edit: Ich geh pennen...


----------



## Night falls (20. Mai 2009)

Ich wette er hat sie verpasst weil er den letzten Post snipen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

...snipen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich wette er hat sie verpasst weil er den letzten Post snipen wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein... die offensichtlich ranzige Butter heute Mittag hat mich davon abgehalten...


----------



## Rin (20. Mai 2009)

So gehe schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel spaß mit was auch immer ihr macht.


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

dum di dum *wieder lieder dl*


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

so alle korn alben sind mein^^

und die matrix soundtracks^^


----------



## Nuffing (20. Mai 2009)

Seit ja immer noch wach^^ na was macht ihr so?


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Seit ja immer noch wach^^ na was macht ihr so?



huhu nuffing^^ jo klar bin cih wach^^

ich spiele gerade wow und lade musik runter wie doof^^

und was machst du so?


----------



## Nuffing (20. Mai 2009)

Ich sipel auch wow ich hab jetzt endlich stufe 55 erreicht und spiel jetzt meinen todesritter weiter =) jetzt muss ich nur noch bevor die 10 tage testversion abgelaufen ist 26 euro fürs addon zusammen kriegen sonst steh ich dumm da =P, mich kotz aber an das in knapp 45 minuten serverdown ist bin noch gar net müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich sipel auch wow ich hab jetzt endlich stufe 55 erreicht und spiel jetzt meinen todesritter weiter =) jetzt muss ich nur noch bevor die 10 tage testversion abgelaufen ist 26 euro fürs addon zusammen kriegen sonst steh ich dumm da =P, mich kotz aber an das in knapp 45 minuten serverdown ist bin noch gar net müde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich spiel mit meinem 77er dk atm^^ wird mein pvp char^^

ich wünsch dir gl das du das geld zusammen bekommst^^


und jo bin auch noch kein bisserl müde


----------



## Nuffing (20. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich spiel mit meinem 77er dk atm^^ wird mein pvp char^^
> 
> ich wünsch dir gl das du das geld zusammen bekommst^^
> 
> ...



Danke krieg ich schon zusamm =), ich mach mir sowieso erst mal nur 1nen char der wird für pvp und pve benutz, ich hab lieber nur 1nen char und mach den dafür so perfekt wie möglich ^.^


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Danke krieg ich schon zusamm =), ich mach mir sowieso erst mal nur 1nen char der wird für pvp und pve benutz, ich hab lieber nur 1nen char und mach den dafür so perfekt wie möglich ^.^



ich hab n 80er wl für pve und eben der dk wird mein pvp char^^ hab einfach kb mehr mit nem stoffie in die arena^^ da wirste zu fix umgenatzt


----------



## Nuffing (20. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich hab n 80er wl für pve und eben der dk wird mein pvp char^^ hab einfach kb mehr mit nem stoffie in die arena^^ da wirste zu fix umgenatzt



Naja ich hab ja nur den char musst ja von vorne leveln (level aber auf dem server jetzt glaub auch erst den 4ten tag bin verdammt schnell =) )

Aber das versteh ich. Eigendilch wollt ich eine magierin spielen, aber im vergleich zu früher macht mir das im pvp kein spaß...deswegen mach ich mir lieber einen todesritter


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Naja ich hab ja nur den char musst ja von vorne leveln (level aber auf dem server jetzt glaub auch erst den 4ten tag bin verdammt schnell =) )
> 
> Aber das versteh ich. Eigendilch wollt ich eine magierin spielen, aber im vergleich zu früher macht mir das im pvp kein spaß...deswegen mach ich mir lieber einen todesritter



also als todesritter macht pvp saumässig fun^^ habe heute abend n paar bgs abgeklappert und in 2 stunden 4k ehre geholt^^


----------



## Nuffing (20. Mai 2009)

Der todesritter war allgemein seit Releas die klasse die ich spielen wollte das hab ich mir fest vorgenomm eine blutelfen todesritterin, wurds danna uch aber adnn um die 73 account gehackt.

Jetzt habi ch halt wieder einen, diesmal männlich die sind viel cooler und er sieht so geil aus *sabber* XD

So Richtig stylisch kämpft der und jetzt erstm al weil er böse ist noch die mütze so mystörios und später wenn er dann lieb ist blend ich helm aus und so =D (jaja wenn kinder RP im kopf betreiben)


----------



## Nuffing (20. Mai 2009)

Der Countdown läuft ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist extrem deprimierend...


----------



## Moonai (20. Mai 2009)

alles nich so wild morgen gehts weiter


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Der todesritter war allgemein seit Releas die klasse die ich spielen wollte das hab ich mir fest vorgenomm eine blutelfen todesritterin, wurds danna uch aber adnn um die 73 account gehackt.
> 
> Jetzt habi ch halt wieder einen, diesmal männlich die sind viel cooler und er sieht so geil aus *sabber* XD
> 
> So Richtig stylisch kämpft der und jetzt erstm al weil er böse ist noch die mütze so mystörios und später wenn er dann lieb ist blend ich helm aus und so =D (jaja wenn kinder RP im kopf betreiben)



och ich denk mir auch immer geschichten zu meinen charas aus^^ 

schreibe auch in nem mangaforum in einem rpg mit^^


----------



## Moonai (20. Mai 2009)

keine schlechte idee sollt ich auch mal tun


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

ach ja hier die links zu meinen mains:

Manoroth

Bloodyraven


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

Moonai schrieb:


> keine schlechte idee sollt ich auch mal tun



jo rpgs schreiben macht echt laune^^


----------



## Nuffing (20. Mai 2009)

Jetzt werd ich wohl zwangs schlafen müssen :/ naja morgen wenn die server wieder on gehen geh ich auch on =P


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Jetzt werd ich wohl zwangs schlafen müssen :/ naja morgen wenn die server wieder on gehen geh ich auch on =P



ne musste doch net^^ schreib hier oder schau animes wie cih gerade mache^^ oder hör musik^^


----------



## Nuffing (20. Mai 2009)

nene ich leg mich jetzt ins bett und guck frau barabara saalisch die psychologin da das ist toll xD


----------



## Nuffing (20. Mai 2009)

oh es kommt ja morgen nen neuer patch, gleich mal patchnotes lesen


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> nene ich leg mich jetzt ins bett und guck frau barabara saalisch die psychologin da das ist toll xD



na dann^^ hf und gn8 schlaf jut^^ ev heute abend^^

ich mach glaub cih noch n langen nachtspaziergang^^


----------



## Nuffing (20. Mai 2009)

Dampfwalze: Der Bonus auf die kritische Trefferchance wurde von 100 Prozent auf 25 Prozent gesenkt.

HAHAHA XD OPFER mein kumpel hat mich gestern mit meinen mage damit öfters mal weg gehauen und jetzt lach ich ihn aus weil er jetzt net mehr immer krittet =D so ejtzt kann ich gut schlafen, gute nacht ^.^


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Dampfwalze: Der Bonus auf die kritische Trefferchance wurde von 100 Prozent auf 25 Prozent gesenkt.
> 
> HAHAHA XD OPFER mein kumpel hat mich gestern mit meinen mage damit öfters mal weg gehauen und jetzt lach ich ihn aus weil er jetzt net mehr immer krittet =D so ejtzt kann ich gut schlafen, gute nacht ^.^



gn8^^


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2009)

keiner mehr hier? jut dann geh ich halt auch ma ins bett^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Takelyshi: Wenn muteer reinkommt und schimpft, heisst das generell, dass sie sich sorgen um dich macht. Viele Mütter zeigen das auf diese Weise^^ nehms ihr ned übel


Kann ich so nicht zustimmen... 



Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich war so traurig, als du ned gekommen bist
> ...


Und hast in den 20 min an Gott ein gebet gerichtet das er Manoroth herträgt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Selor schrieb:


> Weniger saufen!


Nein Saufen UND Star Trek schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sTereoType schrieb:


> edit: irgendwie nicht grad  prickelnt die 4k. so muss sich ensidia gefühlt haben


Was erwartest du von noch einer seite Nachtschwärmer?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Benji9 schrieb:


> Ja! Jezz hab ich meinen Titel wahrhaftig verdient!


Öhm ne - nur weil du auf der 3000sten und 4000sten Seite nachtschwärmer warst? Sorry,aber dann stimmt dein Titel nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So *thread abschließen*


----------



## mookuh (20. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhm ne - nur weil du auf der 3000sten und 4000sten Seite nachtschwärmer warst? Sorry,aber dann stimmt dein Titel nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Abend an alle

schöne Ferien an die, die welche haben (Jaa 2 1/2 Wochen Freizeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Medmius (20. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend Schwärmer!


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

nabend leutz
black salty balls


----------



## mookuh (20. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Guten Abend Schwärmer!



abend

wie gehts dir so?

noch jemand anders da?

edit: Ah hi Stereo


----------



## Medmius (20. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend
> 
> wie gehts dir so?



Bei mir alles in Butter.
Bei dir?


----------



## Huntermoon (20. Mai 2009)

n  Abned


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> edit: Ah hi Stereo


in dolby digital 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Abend =)


----------



## mookuh (20. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Bei mir alles in Butter.
> Bei dir?



joa auch
endlich ferien

abend hunter

@dolby digital: ok^^

abend razyl


----------



## mookuh (20. Mai 2009)

njo bin mal weg mir was zu essen machen 

bis nacher


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> njo bin mal weg mir was zu essen machen
> 
> bis nacher


aber nicht selbst anknabbern ^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> njo bin mal weg mir was zu essen machen
> 
> bis nacher


Viel spaß - aber nicht das falsche gras fressen =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Viel spaß - aber nicht das falsche gras fressen =)


sonst biste schnell ma 3 tage drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## simion (20. Mai 2009)

Abend.


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

hallo meine lieben homo sapiens und kühe


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hallo meine lieben homo sapiens und kühe


ich persönlich bevorzuge die Kennzeichnung Homo sapiens sapiens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich persönlich bevorzuge die Kennzeichnung Homo sapiens sapiens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich kann dich auch einfach homo nenne ist kürzer


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich kann dich auch einfach homo nenne ist kürzer


Ist aber am ende zweideutig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend, alle miteinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist aber am ende zweideutig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


neeeein überhaaaaupt nicht


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Mai 2009)

brrr abend


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Guten Abend, alle miteinander
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Guten Abend Christ

@ Satan:
Abend


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> brrr abend


wryyyy!


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich kann dich auch einfach homo nenne ist kürzer


ey...die schwulen sind nicht solche arschlöcher( xD was ein wortspiel) wie ich


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

...ich merke hier läuft was verkehrt, wenn man sich schon selber Pwned.

Oh, dazu fällt mir was ein^^*Link rauskram*


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1162

http://z0r.de/?id=1352 (nur mit ton)

<3


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Hahaaaa! Hier is er


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

wo wir grad bei homo waren 
<a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=40111766">Lindsay Lohan's My Buddy Lesbian Playset</a><br/><object width="425px" height="360px" ><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="movie" value="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=40111766,t=1,mt=video"/><embed src="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=40111766,t=1,mt=video" width="425" height="360" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"></embed></object>

edit: ach mist, ok welchen code brauch ich fürs einbetten?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wo wir grad bei homo waren
> <a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=40111766">Lindsay Lohan's My Buddy Lesbian Playset</a><br/><object width="425px" height="360px" ><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="movie" value="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=40111766,t=1,mt=video"/><embed src="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=40111766,t=1,mt=video" width="425" height="360" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"></embed></object>


haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wo wir grad bei homo waren
> <a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=40111766">Lindsay Lohan's My Buddy Lesbian Playset</a><br/><object width="425px" height="360px" ><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="movie" value="hthttp://www.buffed.de/forum/style_images/ip.boardpr/folder_editor_images/rte-image-button.pngtp://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=40111766,t=1,mt=video"/><embed src="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=40111766,t=1,mt=video" width="425" height="360" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"></embed></object>


this fail is so epic its almost a win


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wo wir grad bei homo waren
> <a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=40111766">Lindsay Lohan's My Buddy Lesbian Playset</a><br/><object width="425px" height="360px" ><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="movie" value="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=40111766,t=1,mt=video"/><embed src="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=40111766,t=1,mt=video" width="425" height="360" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"></embed></object>


PWNED!


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

DOUBLE PWNED!


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> edit: ach mist, ok welchen code brauch ich fürs einbetten?^^


keiner?


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> edit: ach mist, ok welchen code brauch ich fürs einbetten?^^


buffed unterstützt nur youtube
send einfach den link


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> buffed unterstützt nur youtube
> send einfach den link


zu schade, wär so noch lustiger geworden >.<
MyBuddy


----------



## mookuh (20. Mai 2009)

so bin wieder da


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Wär toll, wenn Buffed.de auch Myvideo unterstützen würde^^

Die sind ja auch ned so klein...


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Wer braucht schon MyVideo?


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> so bin wieder da


wb du steak


----------



## mookuh (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wär toll, wenn Buffed.de auch Myvideo unterstützen würde^^
> 
> Die sind ja auch ned so klein...



http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=...p;word2=youtube




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=...p;word2=youtube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=...mp;word2=mookuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=...s&word2=zam :O


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=...p;word2=youtube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=...p;word2=Skatero
Muahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wär toll, wenn Buffed.de auch Myvideo unterstützen würde^^
> 
> Die sind ja auch ned so klein...


[myvideo]6396022[/myvideo]


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=...p;word2=Skatero
> Muahahahahahahahahahaha


http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=...mp;word2=Kronas tja


----------



## mookuh (20. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> [myvideo]6396022[/myvideo]



razyl hats drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

und wie hastd as nu gemacht razyl?^^


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> razyl hats drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


this is such an epic win its almoast a fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

im übrigen war meins nicht von myvideo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

-.-


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> und wie hastd as nu gemacht razyl?^^


[ myvideo] [ /myvideo]


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

[.myvideo]nummer des videos[./myvideo]
o_O


----------



## mookuh (20. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> [ /myvideo] [ /myvideo]



naja nicht ganz


[myvideo]videonummer[/myvideo]

so muss das aussehen


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> naja nicht ganz
> 
> 
> [myvideo] [/myvideo]
> ...


hab editet hab mich vertan
btw fail, musst leerzeichen machen sonst funzt das auch noch


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> [ myvideo] [ /myvideo]


also gehts mit meinem link trotzdem nicht -.-


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6418688/EMINEM...Cool_J_im_Radio
Die nummer hinter watch/ übrigens bevor jemand fragt... >>


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

MyVideo brauch ich nur um Animes zu schauen.

EDIT: Natürlich nur im Notfall!!!


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> also gehts mit meinem link trotzdem nicht -.-


musst ja net den ganzen link dazwischen packen (und die beiden leerzeichen vor den myvideos weg) sondern die id des videos, zB bei http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6426325/Boris_...s_next_Topmodel ist das die 6426325


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> musst ja net den ganzen link dazwischen packen (und die beiden leerzeichen vor den myvideos weg) sondern die id des videos, zB bei http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6426325/Boris_...s_next_Topmodel ist das die 6426325


mein link ist aber immernoch nicht von myvideo^^


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> mein link ist aber immernoch nicht von myvideo^^


dann gehts auch net^^


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Man jetzt kommt bei mir immer die Meldung ein Plugin fehlt. Das nervt. -.-


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Geht alles wenn man will:
Stereo gib mal den Myspace link zum video pls.


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geht alles wenn man will:
> Stereo gib mal den Myspace link zum video pls.


is ja net von myvideo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geht alles wenn man will:
> Stereo gib mal den Myspace link zum video pls.


jetzt mach deinen epic win nicht kaputt^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> is ja net von myvideo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gibt auch einen BBCode für Myspace - aber wie ich grad merke akzeptiert das Forum den hier wohl nicht - schade


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

[myspace]40111766[/myspace]

Geht nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Bei mir kommt jezz auch immer diese Plug-in Meldung :<


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt jezz auch immer diese Plug-in Meldung :<


lass uns ZAM raiden er muss das fixen!


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lass uns ZAM raiden er muss das fixen!


Ja er soll uns das Plugin schicken.
Ich habe keine Lust, das manuell zu suchen.


----------



## Spectrales (20. Mai 2009)

Naabend

Gefällt euch meine Signatur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

würd euch denn nicht gleich ein downloadsymbol für das entsprechende plugin gezeigt?


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Naabend
> 
> Gefällt euch meine Signatur?
> 
> ...


rofl epic^^
aber ich glaub das ist gestellt wegen nivea


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Was fürn Plugin installieren überhaupt? was baut ihr nur für sch****? o-O


----------



## Spectrales (20. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> rofl epic^^
> aber ich glaub das ist gestellt wegen nivea



Ach was, es gibt immer dümmere Menschen, als man glaubt..


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Naabend
> 
> Gefällt euch meine Signatur?
> 
> ...


Der hat selber einen Fehler gemacht. Aber will der sich Nivea jetzt einstreichen?



sTereoType schrieb:


> würd euch denn nicht gleich ein downloadsymbol für das entsprechende plugin gezeigt?



Wird nicht gefunden.


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2009)

*aus der Versenkung emporsteig* 

Guten Abend.


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> *aus der Versenkung emporsteig*
> 
> Guten Abend.


Ala o-O Ich glaub ich seh nicht richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abend


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2009)

Doch, ich glaube schon, dass du das tust. ^^


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> *aus der Versenkung emporsteig*
> 
> Guten Abend.


aurora borealis im schwärmer. welche ein seltener anblick und immer wieder eine freude^^


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> *aus der Versenkung emporsteig*
> 
> Guten Abend.


ich liebe dein gif in der sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (20. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der hat selber einen Fehler gemacht. Aber will der sich Nivea jetzt einstreichen?



Nivea = Niveau.. Glaubst der redet von Handcreme?!



Alanium schrieb:


> *aus der Versenkung emporsteig*
> 
> Guten Abend.



Huhu


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Doch, ich glaube schon, dass du das tust. ^^


Du weisst, aber nicht was er sieht oder?


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Nivea = Niveau.. Glaubst der redet von Handcreme?!


Nein ich glaube nicht. :>

Edit: Oh, ein Doppelpost. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

ey weiß einer was die aktuelle version von hello kitty online ist?


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Doch, ich glaube schon, dass du das tust. ^^


Hmm - haste den Thread vermisst oder warum tauchste mal wieder auf? Ein wahrer seltener ANblick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

&#24341;&#12365;&#31725;&#12426;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> &#24341;&#12365;&#31725;&#12426;
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


<div class="postcolor" id="post-1739688">
				&#24341;&#12365;&#31725;&#12426;<br><img src="style_emoticons/buffed/smile.gif" style="vertical-align: middle;" emoid="


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" alt="smile.gif" border="0">


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm - haste den Thread vermisst oder warum tauchste mal wieder auf? Ein wahrer seltener ANblick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich war... verhindert. (*hust* Internetverbot *hust*)


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich war... verhindert. (*hust* Internetverbot *hust*)


Und nun nicht mehr? \o/


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2009)

Sieht's so aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich war... verhindert. (*hust* Internetverbot *hust*)


Ist solch eine Bestrafung nicht ein Bisschen übertrieben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ist solch eine Bestrafung nicht ein Bisschen übertrieben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fast schon unmenschlich :S


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Sieht's so aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm schon so ein wenig - kann mich aber auch täuschen


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Bei deiner Signatur würd ich mir auch sorgen machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hallo, ich bin der Christ von Amt


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2009)

Hey, diese Bestrafung war noch relativ gnädig, das warn jetzt nur 2 oder 3 Wochen, für gewöhnlich sind's 2-3 Monate. xD


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hey, diese Bestrafung war noch relativ gnädig, das warn jetzt nur 2 oder 3 Wochen, für gewöhnlich sind's 2-3 Monate. xD


Du fehlst aber schon länger als 2-3 wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2009)

... Dann hatte ich die Zeit davor keine Zeit/Lust.^^


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Hier ein Googlefight-Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...*hust*...


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> ... Dann hatte ich die Zeit davor keine Zeit/Lust.^^


Und nun wieder Zeit und Lust? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hier ein Googlefight-Bild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is iwie klar bei den ganzen sexseiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2009)

Jap. (an beides^^)


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Jap. (an beides^^)


Na das ist doch mal ne dolle naricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ob dann Lurock,Chopi etc. wieder auftauchen? *umschau*


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Ich will das Kangrim wieder der Nachtschwärmer besucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich will das Kangrim wieder der Nachtschwärmer besucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Frag gott doch o_O


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Du kannst es wohl gar nicht erwarten, dass Gott ein Wunder tut, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Halber Schnapszahlpost 2'277


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du kannst es wohl gar nicht erwarten, dass Gott ein Wunder tut, wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo - leider werd ich wohl vorher sterben müssen... ohne gott keine Wunder - so ein mist aber auch


----------



## simion (20. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Frag gott doch o_O


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Und das mit dem Ava... Der Tod kann sterben?


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2009)

Gott? Gibt's sowas?  *Weltbildzerstörung*


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Ava... Der Tod kann sterben?


Wo steht das? Da ist nur der Tod abgebildet - eine kleinere hommage an den Ipod.
Allerdings glaube ich auch nicht an den Tod ...


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo steht das? Da ist nur der Tod abgebildet - eine kleinere hommage an den Ipod.
> Allerdings glaube ich auch nicht an den Tod ...


Wenn man jetzt nur diesen Post lesen würde, würde man denken, dass du denkst, das du nie sterben wirst, denke ich.


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2009)

Skatero, das wollte ich auch grad sagen, du Gedankendieb, du!


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt nur diesen Post lesen würde, würde man denken, dass du denkst, das du nie sterben wirst, denke ich.


Es geht um die Person des Todes. 
Sterben tut jeder einmal - dann ist schluss aus ende. 
Aber die Person "Tod" an sich gibt es nicht in meinen weltbild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt nur diesen Post lesen würde, würde man denken, dass du denkst, das du nie sterben wirst, denke ich.



Hey, das gleiche hab ich auch gedacht!


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Skatero, das wollte ich auch grad sagen, du Gedankendieb, du!


Ich? Ich ein Dieb?
Aber...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   *wegrenn*


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich? Ich ein Dieb?
> Aber...
> 
> 
> ...


*Skatero ein Bein stellen....*


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2009)

So, einen hätten wir schon mal vertrieben. *Hände reib*


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

*Skatero auffang*


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Mai 2009)

Okay... 3 Stunden fast Race mit der USS Carthage durch Asteroidenfelder reichen aus... meine Navigations- und Pilotenfähigkeiten sind exzellent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2009)

*Benji als viel zu sozial empfind*


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

*Superkräfte aktivier* *wegflieg*


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Benji als viel zu sozial empfind*


*benji als viel zu Naiv empfind*


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

öööh... ja, das is bei mir normal, Alanium^^

Ich kann dich auch auffangen^^Razyl? Ein mal "Bein stellen", bitte.


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> öööh... ja, das is bei mir normal, Alanium^^
> 
> Ich kann dich auch auffangen^^Razyl? Ein mal "Bein stellen", bitte.


Öhm nein Benji. Stell ihr doch selber ein Bein o_O kannst ja doch nicht fangen.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Wie will man jemandem ein Bein stellen und dann gleich wieder auffangen?

mann, du bist heut aber verklemmt^^ Du gönnst mir heut wirklich nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wie will man jemandem ein Bein stellen und dann gleich wieder auffangen?
> 
> mann, du bist heut aber verklemmt^^ Du gönnst mir heut wirklich nix
> 
> ...


Nur heute? mom ihc habe dir NIE was gegönnt.


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2009)

Wer käme schon auf die Idee, MIR ein Bein zu stellen? *verführerisch mit Augen klimper* xD


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie werd ich nur fröhlicher und fröhlicher, wenn ich hier bin und chatte^^ Auch du bringst mir gute Laune =) Was wäre das leben blos ohne Razyl... 

du steigst den Lustigkeitsfaktor um 24% ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Irgendwie werd ich nur fröhlicher und fröhlicher, wenn ich hier bin und chatte^^


der nachtschwärmer... ein quell des frohsinns... \o/


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Irgendwie werd ich nur fröhlicher und fröhlicher, wenn ich hier bin und chatte^^ Auch du bringst mir gute Laune =) Was wäre das leben ohne Razyl...


Ein fröhlicheres wäre es ohne mich =)
Aber eigentlich will ich dir keine Freude bringen - so ein ***** mist aber auch

@ Ala:
legs nicht darauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wer käme schon auf die Idee, MIR ein Bein zu stellen? *verführerisch mit Augen klimper* xD


Also der Benji9, der hat so Geheimpläne. Du glaubst mir nicht, was da alles über dich drinsteht. 
Der will dir wirklich ein Bein stellen!


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Alanium, ich stell dir kein Bein, dafür bekomme ich dein Bein, hrhrhrrr


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *benji als zu *penetrant* Naiv empfind*


/emphasized


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Alanium, ich stell dir kein Bein, dafür bekomme ich dein Bein, hrhrhrrr


sexualkannibale!


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wer käme schon auf die Idee, MIR ein Bein zu stellen? *verführerisch mit Augen klimper* xD


du meinst damit man dich heroisch auffangen kann?^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Alanium, ich stell dir kein Bein, dafür bekomme ich dein Bein, hrhrhrrr


Trink weniger alk....



sTereoType schrieb:


> /emphasized


So kann man es auch ausdrücken o-O


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ihr tut noch so, als wärs ernst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der oberste Beitrag is editiert


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> und ihr tut noch so, als wärs ernst gemeint
> ...


Und genau damit bestätigst du es ,dass es ernst gemeint ist...


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> du meinst damit man dich heroisch auffangen kann?^^


Von DEM? O.O xP


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Mai 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Von DEM? O.O xP


nein... von einem baum...


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Von DEM? O.O xP


Er hat doch Gotteskräfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Von DEM? O.O xP


na von mir besser nicht, heroisch wär an meinen flinken händen dann wohl nix xD


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Nunja, Alanium. ich bin ein sehr liebenswerter Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir können uns ja auch treffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

[myspacevid]57663463[/myspacevid]

mwhahaha


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2009)

Was soll mir dieses Video sagen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wir können uns ja auch treffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da fällt mir nur von ibash


> <Mario/Typh00n> Der beste Anmachspruch aller Zeiten: "Hey, Baby! Riecht dieser Lappen für dich nach Chloroform?"


ein...


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2009)

xDD Der ist gut. xD


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Als Anmachspruch? Nunja...

hey! Schaut euch das an^^


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

> Manoman, wenn die negative Equivalenz deiner Dummheit die Schwerkraft wäre, könntest du fliegen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Mai 2009)

es heisst "äquivalenz"


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> es heisst "äquivalenz"


ist auch nur ein Zitat.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)




----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Mai 2009)

Maaan is Warrior Epic ein DRECK!


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> ist auch nur ein Zitat.


das mag sein. das ändert jedoch nichts an der tatsache, dass es so nicht geschrieben wird.


Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Maaan is Warrior Epic ein DRECK!


?


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)




----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Mai 2009)

benji, dafür gibt es einen gaaanz tollen thread :S
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=21654


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Ich weiss ^^Den ignoriere ich. Mit absicht!

Bwuahaha, bin ich böse!


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Hui! Mein BF Heroes Beta Key ist angekommen.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Für was steht BF?  
Battlefield? BattleForce?

oder Bunte Farbstifte?


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Battlefield


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Battlefield


?


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ?


Hä?


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Das war seine Antwort auf meine Frage, Stereotype


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ?






Skatero schrieb:


> Hä?


wtf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Achso. Ich verstehe.


----------



## steakpfanne (20. Mai 2009)

Das Video mit dem Mario is echt nice gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: BF2 ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Mai 2009)

steakpfanne schrieb:


> Das Video mit dem Mario is echt nice gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEyK84pJvEg


----------



## steakpfanne (20. Mai 2009)

Sei doch ein bisschen Aufgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Mookuh is gegangen. Steakpfanne is gekommen.

---->Zusammenhang


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ---->Zusammenhang


der ava erinnert mich aber an jmd... weiss nur net mehr, wer das war... todesiwas


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Hat hier jemand schon BFH getestet? Wenn ja, ist es gut?


----------



## steakpfanne (20. Mai 2009)

Jep Jemand hier hat den auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab den übernommen, weil ich auch n großer Disturbed-Fan bin  ^^


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hä?


na ich hat nicht verstanden warum das jetzt kam(und ich versteh es immer noch nicht^^)


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> na ich hat nicht verstanden warum das jetzt kam(und ich versteh es immer noch nicht^^)


Es war eine Antwort auf die Frage von Benji9.


----------



## Anduris (20. Mai 2009)

abend..


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es war eine Antwort auf die Frage von Benji9.


was hatte er denn gefragt?


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> was hatte er denn gefragt?


Was Bf heisst.


----------



## Anduris (20. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was Bf heisst.


best friend oder nicht?


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> best friend oder nicht?


und gf good friend oder was? XD


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was Bf heisst.


...gosh


----------



## Anduris (20. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> und gf good friend oder was? XD


genau^^


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> best friend oder nicht?


Ja Best Friend Heroes oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Ich dacht, es heisst entweder

- Battlefield     ,oder
- Battle Force      ,oder
- Bunte Farbstifte^^


Und BattleField wars wohl^^


----------



## Anduris (20. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja Best Friend Heroes oder wie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


warum Heroes?^^


----------



## Anduris (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich dacht, es heisst entweder
> 
> - Battlefield     ,oder
> - Battle Force      ,oder
> ...


habe für Battlefield schon mal ne andere Abkürzung gehört wenn ich mich nicht irre.. aber bf kanns auch geben..


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> warum Heroes?^^


Beim Gespräch ging es um Bf Heroes, aber kannst du ja nicht wissen.


----------



## steakpfanne (20. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> habe für Battlefield schon mal ne andere Abkürzung gehört wenn ich mich nicht irre.. aber bf kanns auch geben..



die würde ich gern sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



wie sollte man auch von benji auf BF *Heroes* schließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (20. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Beim Gespräch ging es um Bf Heroes, aber kannst du ja nicht wissen.


as ok, dann kann man best friends ja ausschließen^^

ka..


----------



## Anduris (20. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Beim Gespräch ging es um Bf Heroes, aber kannst du ja nicht wissen.


as ok, dann kann man best friends ja ausschließen^^

ka.. 
sorry!


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Stimmt. Wo is der Zusammenhang?


----------



## steakpfanne (20. Mai 2009)

Spoiler



Warum schreibt ihr so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Mai 2009)

steakpfanne schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weil das kewl ist...


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Ich gehe schlafen... ich spüre die Müdigkeit meinen Rücken emporklettern...


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Mai 2009)

steakpfanne schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cuz it looks like:



Spoiler



glied,glied





Spoiler



glied,glied,glied,glied,glied,glied


*~ ~ ~ ~*


Spoiler



glied,glied


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich gehe schlafen... ich spüre die Müdigkeit meinen Rücken emporklettern...


Das sind die Drogen. Nicht die Müdigkeit.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Nein, ich nheme keine Drogen^^Als ob das nicht klar wäre^^

Gute Nacht...


----------



## steakpfanne (20. Mai 2009)

Trolli, wie kreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

steakpfanne schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weil sonst wieder der rächer der schwachen, retter der weichspüler und patron des geistig umnachteten kommt..........
_begriffe müssen nicht geschlechtsspezifisch sein_


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Ich gehe jetzt auch schlafen.
Muss morgen früh aufstehen. 
Leider
Gute Nacht


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

booohr ich bin so besoffen ^.^


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> booohr ich bin so besoffen ^.^


erzähl uns was von dir.
zeig uns bilder.
poste videos...


----------



## sTereoType (21. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> booohr ich bin so besoffen ^.^


und mir hat man erzählt robby bubble ist alkoholfrei, tsetsetse


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> booohr ich bin so besoffen ^.^



Mir drängt sich die Frage auf... Wann bist du es mal nicht?


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mir drängt sich die Frage auf... Wann bist du es mal nicht?



DUUU PASST AUF, ICH bin nicht immer besoffen aber wenn du weiter sagst ich bin besoffen klau ich dir die nase!


sTereoType schrieb:


> und mir hat man erzählt robby bubble ist alkoholfrei, tsetsetse



So was trink ich nicht ich bin kein kleinkind! ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> DUUU PASST AUF, ICH bin nicht immer besoffen aber wenn du weiter sagst ich bin besoffen klau ich dir die nase!



Das will ich sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da musste erstmal herkommen! 



Spoiler



HÄ HÄ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (21. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> So was trink ich nicht ich bin kein kleinkind! ^^


dann halt aufgelöste ahoibrause mit leicht vergorenen apfelsaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> dann halt aufgelöste ahoibrause mit leicht vergorenen apfelsaft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DU du ich find das nicht so weil du doof bist^^


----------



## sTereoType (21. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> DU du ich find das nicht so weil du doof bist^^


ich merk schon der alk macht dich brain afk xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Mai 2009)

Abäääänd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sTereoType schrieb:


> und mir hat man erzählt robby bubble ist alkoholfrei, tsetsetse



<3 Das Zeug ist geil. xD


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich merk schon der alk macht dich brain afk xD



hey`? ich bin nicht brain afk ich bindoch da


----------



## m3o91 (21. Mai 2009)

isch misch mal mit nä


----------



## sTereoType (21. Mai 2009)

nabend an die neuankömmlinge


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Mai 2009)

Pfff, kaum bin ich da schreibt keiner mehr was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Pfff, kaum bin ich da schreibt keiner mehr was.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich kann einen witz erzählen.

Kommt ein man, sagt der man hi, sagtd er adnere hi wer, ja wer da, ja wie wer da, ja wer da hahaa
kapier?T


----------



## m3o91 (21. Mai 2009)

wie gehts alles juti , wie war dein arbeitstag / schultag , u.s.w und so fort ... ;D


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ich kann einen witz erzählen.
> 
> Kommt ein man, sagt der man hi, sagtd er adnere hi wer, ja wer da, ja wie wer da, ja wer da hahaa
> kapier?T


Mmmmh, nicht so ganz, nein eigentlich gar nicht.




m3o91 schrieb:


> wie gehts alles juti , wie war dein arbeitstag / schultag , u.s.w und so fort ... ;D



Nix Schule - nix Arbeit.


----------



## sTereoType (21. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nix Schule - nix Arbeit.


damit hast du mir doch glatt den wind aus den segeln für meinen witz geklaut. ich woltl auf deinen ava anspielen^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Mai 2009)

soo ich meld mich auch mal ab ^^
gut nacht

p.s. Warrior Epic suxx!


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> damit hast du mir doch glatt den wind aus den segeln für meinen witz geklaut. ich woltl auf deinen ava anspielen^^



HGAHA DU WARST ZU WIE NE SCHNECKE DU MUST SCHNELLA SEIN! =D


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> damit hast du mir doch glatt den wind aus den segeln für meinen witz geklaut. ich woltl auf deinen ava anspielen^^




Ich arbeite nur 57 Stunden im Monat. Ende August gehts dann mit der Lehre los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Nacht Terrorsatan.

Edit2: Was gabs den alles zum trinken Nuffing, anscheinend n bisschen zuviel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Was gabs den alles zum trinken Nuffing, anscheinend n bisschen zuviel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Em ein einein bier so ein mix bier so ein so limo oder energie dings mit bier gemischt also so ein energiebier und dann hab ich mir mit nem kumpel noch ne flasche wodka geteilt und dann hat mir noch einer aus ner cocktailbar nen sex on the beach und nen zombi gebracht und dann hab ich fertig getrunken


----------



## sTereoType (21. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> HGAHA DU WARST ZU WIE NE SCHNECKE DU MUST SCHNELLA SEIN! =D


schließlich bin ich Slurm McKenzie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: nuffing, einen sex on the beach und danach kein orgasmus?oO schlecht....


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> schließlich bin ich Slurm McKenzie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hä? wieso sollt ich vom trinken nen orgasmus haben OOOß


----------



## sTereoType (21. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> hä? wieso sollt ich vom trinken nen orgasmus haben OOOß


es gibt auch nen cocktail(ein tollername genau wie cockpit xD) der orgasmus heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> es gibt auch nen cocktail(ein tollername genau wie cockpit xD) der orgasmus heißt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ACHSo gibst auch ein Penisspinning?


----------



## sTereoType (21. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ACHSo gibst auch ein Penisspinning?


ich hoffe doch nicht


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Mai 2009)

Da wären wir wieder beim Thema, ich warte immer noch auf eine Anleitung. :>


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Da wären wir wieder beim Thema, ich warte immer noch auf eine Anleitung. :>



Auf eine anleitung um liebe zu machen ?


----------



## sTereoType (21. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Da wären wir wieder beim Thema, ich warte immer noch auf eine Anleitung. :>


standard bei ihr, vorallem im vollrausch. was wolltest denn für eine anleitung?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Mai 2009)

Ja auf die auch, aber vorallem auf die zum Penisspinning. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3o91 (21. Mai 2009)

hier gehts ja richtisch zur sache , 
nächstes mal sag ich an der bar auch ein sex on the beach + dein orgasmus + und mein Penisspinning ??


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

Ich hab hunger macmir  was zu essen


----------



## sTereoType (21. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ja auf die auch, aber vorallem auf die zum Penisspinning.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das lag , an wem auch sonst, an nuffing. sie hat pen spinning(es wurde da zusamemngeschrieben) falsch gelesen udn dachte da steht penisspinning. darum hat sich natürlich dann eine stunde das thema gedreht^^


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das lag , an wem auch sonst, an nuffing. sie hat pen spinning(es wurde da zusamemngeschrieben) falsch gelesen udn dachte da steht penisspinning. darum hat sich natürlich dann eine stunde das thema gedreht^^



ja immer bin ich schuld!^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Mai 2009)

Ich kenn die Vorgeschichte, mich interessiert ja wie man Penisspinning betreibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Einer muss doch schuld sein.


----------



## sTereoType (21. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ja immer bin ich schuld!^^


willste dir die haare nicht rot färben?

@ humpel
da gibts keine anleitung zu, der name sagt schon alles^^ ich habs mir sehr schmerzhaft vorgestellt

btw: jetzt kommt grad die geilste southparkfolge(leider auf deutsch) auf comedy central


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> willste dir die haare nicht rot färben?
> 
> @ humpel
> da gibts keine anleitung zu, der name sagt schon alles^^ ich habs mir sehr schmerzhaft vorgestellt
> ...



WARUM rot?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Mai 2009)

...das Internet hier ist ausgetrocknet...hihi


----------



## m3o91 (21. Mai 2009)

so leutz euch noch ne schöne nacht,
ich gehe mcdonalds reinhauen und dann zum flughafen ;D

cülülüao


----------



## sTereoType (21. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> WARUM rot?


rostiges dach hat meistens feuchten keller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
passt doch bei dir xD


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> rostiges dach hat meistens feuchten keller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



boooohr -.- ich geh jetzt penn cu!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Mai 2009)

A geh, so kannste doch nicht mit einer Dame sprechen!!

Noch nicht gehn Nuffing. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: sTereo jetzt hast du es vertrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (21. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> A geh, so kannste doch nicht mit einer Dame sprechen!!
> 
> Noch nicht gehn Nuffing.
> 
> ...


muhahaha


----------



## Spectrales (21. Mai 2009)

Hrmpf.. Mal drei Stunden nicht am mitlesen, und schon sind da 10 Seiten mehr.. :s

huhu Humpelpumpel, schicke Frisur


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Mai 2009)

Huhu Spec.

Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (21. Mai 2009)

Find die Band eigentlich ziemlich beknackt.. aber das Lied ist ganz okay
Hat was, mir gefällt der Elektro Einflµss


----------



## Manoroth (21. Mai 2009)

hey ho^^

n wütendes un besoffenes manoroth is da^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Mai 2009)

Bin dann mal pennen, sTereo vertreibt ja die netten Leute die sich mit mir unterhalten.

Nacht zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (21. Mai 2009)

so bin wech

gn8 an alle die noch hier sind...


----------



## Spectrales (21. Mai 2009)

Unter der Woche, hauen sich alle die Nächte um die Ohren und, wenn mal Feiertag ist, gehen alle schon um 3 Schlafen..

Das muss mal einer verstehen


----------



## Medmius (21. Mai 2009)

Man will fit sein für die Feiertage


----------



## Kronas (21. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Mai 2009)

"Hiermit sei der Thread eröffnet!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! 

Werf-Tomaten und Söldner-Ninjas finden sie rechts, neben dem Eingang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> "Hiermit sei der Thread eröffnet!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


haha ich war zuerst


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

soso bin auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> soso bin auch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und du bist?


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

ein freund von kronas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> soso bin auch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Mai 2009)

Tja, man kann nicht immer erster sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> ein freund*in* von kronas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ah kk guten abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> ein freund von kronas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kronas hat freunde?


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

nein eigentlich zahl er mir 15€ im monat dafür das ich sein freund bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> nein eigentlich zahl er mir 15€ im monat dafür das ich sein freund bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist aber billig...


----------



## Kronas (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ah kk guten abend


ein freundin? you failed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Mai 2009)

Kronas hat freunde... sieht man doch in seiner Sig^^


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist aber billig...


ich bin nich billig ich tu ihm nur einen gefallen ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> ich bin nich billig ich tu ihm nur einen gefallen ;D


entweder acc sharing oder du bist wirklich billig


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand schon BFH getestet? Wenn ja, ist es gut?


Ja - gut? naja ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Als richtiger Battlefield fan ist es eine Beleidigung über der einstigen tollen Serie. Für Casuals sicherlich ganz nett - für zwischendurch ganz ok. Aber wie gesagt: Casualgame,und orientiert sich grafikmäßig an TF2 - aber wie gesagt: ich seh es als Beleidigung an gegenüber der eigentlichen Battlefield reihe. Genauso wie 1943...



Benji9 schrieb:


> ´
> - Battlefield     ,oder
> - Battle Force      ,oder
> - Bunte Farbstifte^^


Es hätte auch Battleforge heißen können... 



Alanium schrieb:


> Was soll mir dieses Video sagen?


stereo wollte erst ein myspace vid. hier reinposten,funzte nicht, nun funzt das myspace video posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> entweder acc sharing oder du bist wirklich billig


Oder er ist Tabuno ....


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oder er ist Tabuno ....


tabuno ist doch net kronas' freund


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Kronas und ich müssen euch zu EPIC PET WARS konvertieren ^.^


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tabuno ist doch net kronas' freund


Man weiß ja nie ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Läry schrieb:


> Kronas und ich müssen euch zu EPIC PET WARS konvertieren ^.^


Träum weiter, Benji wollte uns schon zu Gott konvertieren - hat nicht geklappt.


----------



## Kronas (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> Kronas und ich müssen euch zu EPIC PET WARS konvertieren ^.^


alles seine idee


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man weiß ja nie ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein EPIC PET WARS ist viel besser als Gott...=)


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> Nein EPIC PET WARS ist viel besser als Gott...=)


Allein der name ist sowas von bescheuert o_O


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> alles seine idee


DU hast mich zu EPIC PET WARS gebracht, du Vogel >.>


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Allein der name ist sowas von bescheuert o_O


Mhm, hab ich auch gedacht als Kronas mir das gezeigt hat, aber es macht voll süchtig


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Allein der name ist sowas von bescheuert o_O


wo du recht hast...^^


----------



## Maladin (21. Mai 2009)

Nabend ... jemand einen Verstoß begangen und möchte beichten? Wenn nicht - bitte einen Ersatzschuldigen für Moderatorenwillkür wählen der gepfählt werden soll :>

.....

Soll heißen "huhu ihr"


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Mom ich lese grade,das diese Pet zeug nur für Ipod Touch und Iphone ist... hmm hier hat ja auch jeder nen Ipod Touch bzw Iphone o-O


----------



## Kronas (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tabuno ist doch net kronas' freund


hmm


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

Abend^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Nabend ... jemand einen Verstoß begangen und möchte beichten? Wenn nicht - bitte einen Ersatzschuldigen für Moderatorenwillkür wählen der gepfählt werden soll :>
> 
> .....
> 
> Soll heißen "huhu ihr"


Guten Abend Mala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Seltener Anblick hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Nuffing:
Guten Abend


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mom ich lese grade,das diese Pet zeug nur für Ipod Touch und Iphone ist... hmm hier hat ja auch jeder nen Ipod Touch bzw Iphone o-O


Ne geht auch im Browser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Nabend ... jemand einen Verstoß begangen und möchte beichten?


jaaa, ich war es, ich geb es zu!!!!
ich kann das geheimnis nicht länger mit mir rumtragen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Nabend ... jemand einen Verstoß begangen und möchte beichten? Wenn nicht - bitte einen Ersatzschuldigen für Moderatorenwillkür wählen der gepfählt werden soll :>
> 
> .....
> 
> Soll heißen "huhu ihr"


heiliger maladin, ich habe gesündigt!
ich habe heute von 10 uhr morgens (wo ich es entdeckt habe) bis jetzt fast durchgehend epic pet wars gespielt, mein kopf brummt aber ich bin lv 22!


----------



## Medmius (21. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend an alle


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> Ne geht auch im Browser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also ein weiteres browsergame? o_O geh weg damit


----------



## Maladin (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seltener Anblick hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schlage grundsätzlich überraschend zu ... hahaaa


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

bohr sind das heute viele, und dann schreibt ihr auch noch so schnell^^...


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Nabend ... jemand einen Verstoß begangen und möchte beichten? Wenn nicht - bitte einen Ersatzschuldigen für Moderatorenwillkür wählen der gepfählt werden soll :>
> 
> .....
> 
> Soll heißen "huhu ihr"


ebenfalls von 18uhr, bis jetzt epic pet wars gespielt ...


----------



## Kronas (21. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich schlage grundsätzlich überraschend zu ... hahaaa


du bist ja lustig drauf heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich schlage grundsätzlich überraschend zu ... hahaaa


Hm - das bereitet mir angst.
Sollte ich mich auf eine Zeit ohne Buffed einstellen? hmmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also ein weiteres browsergame? o_O geh weg damit


is aber wirklich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich schlage grundsätzlich überraschend zu ... hahaaa



Frag mich nicht warum aber dein avatar erinnertm ich immer an so eine i tunes oder ipod werbung Oo


----------



## Gfiti (21. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend liebe Buffed-User, guten Morgen liebe Nachtschwärmer :]


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> is aber wirklich lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das haben hier auch viele zu Mybrute gesagt - und trotzdem wars ein quatschgame o_O


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Frag mich nicht warum aber dein avatar erinnertm ich immer an so eine i tunes oder ipod werbung Oo


sowas in der art soll es auch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (21. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Frag mich nicht warum aber dein avatar erinnertm ich immer an so eine i tunes oder ipod werbung Oo



Reiner Zufall und ungewollt <<<< gelogen


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Frag mich nicht warum aber dein avatar erinnertm ich immer an so eine i tunes oder ipod werbung Oo


achwas??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Mai 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebe Buffed-User, guten Morgen liebe Nachtschwärmer :]


kann man die werbefläche in deiner sig für epicpetwars nutzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Reiner Zufall und ungewollt <<<< gelogen



=P naja auf jeden fall find ich ihn toll und gut gelungen * so lang einschelim bist du mir für meinen blutelf todesritter eine signatur in der art machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Hab ich übrigens schon mal gesagt das du mein lieblings mod bist? =D


----------



## Gfiti (21. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kann man die werbefläche in deiner sig für epicpetwars nutzen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kommt drauf an wieviel du zahlst :]
Spaß, für Treads oder Mybuffed-Gruppen gerne. =D

btw: 250


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wieviel du zahlst :]
> Spaß, für Treads poder Mybuffed-Gruppen gerne. =D
> 
> btw: 250


Wir könnten dich auch einfach bestechen....ich wette du möchtest deine katze lebend wieder haben :>


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> =P naja auf jeden fall find ich ihn toll und gut gelungen * so lang einschelim bist du mir für meinen blutelf todesritter eine signatur in der art machst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lüg doch nicht in Gottes Namen!


----------



## Kronas (21. Mai 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wieviel du zahlst :]
> Spaß, für Treads oder Mybuffed-Gruppen gerne. =D


bin aber zu faul eine gruppe oder einen thread zu erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gfiti schrieb:


> btw: 250


your epenis must be huge!


----------



## Gfiti (21. Mai 2009)

OH NEIN, nicht meine Katze. Ich tue ALLES WAS DU WILLST.

Moment mal ich hab gar keine Katze. D:


----------



## Maladin (21. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Hab ich übrigens schon mal gesagt das du mein lieblings mod bist? =D



Nein - red weiter!

Es ist gerade wieder eine Stelle freigeworden. Fangirl / Fanboy / Fannuffing ... die Anforderungen sind nicht wirklich hoch ... kurze Bewerbung reicht.


----------



## Kronas (21. Mai 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> OH NEIN, nicht meine Katze. Ich tue ALLES WAS DU WILLST.
> 
> Moment mal ich hab gar keine Katze. D:


hund hamster goldfisch vogel maulwurf


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> OH NEIN, nicht meine Katze. Ich tue ALLES WAS DU WILLST.
> 
> Moment mal ich hab gar keine Katze. D:


ehem..*hust*...jaa...ehm...wie viel ist denn dein minimum angebot? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Fannuffing ... die Anforderungen sind nicht wirklich hoch ... kurze Bewerbung reicht.


erinnert mich iwie an "snuff" ... O.o


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Nein - red weiter!
> 
> Es ist gerade wieder eine Stelle freigeworden. Fangirl / Fanboy / Fannuffing ... die Anforderungen sind nicht wirklich hoch ... kurze Bewerbung reicht.



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mit großem Interesse habe ich in Ihrer Anzeige vom 21.04.1990 auf buffed.de gelesen, dass Sie eine[n] ehrgeiziges und engagiertes Mädchen für den Bereich Fangirl suchen, der/ die bereits nach einer kurzen Einarbeitungszeit die ihm / ihr aufgetragenen Arbeiten selbstständig und eigenverantwortlich erfüllen kann.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass ich diesen Anforderungen aufgrund meiner Fähigkeiten im einschleimen und zujubeln erfülle und ich alle Voraussetzungen besitze um in die ausgeschriebene  Position hineinzuwachsen und meine Karriere in Ihrem Unternehmen zu beginnen.
Ich bin 15 Jahre, ehrgeizig, nicht ortsgebunden und flexibel. Neue Aufgaben sehe ich als Herausforderung und nehme diese gern an.
Weder das Arbeiten im Team, noch selbstständiges Arbeiten bereiten mir Schwierigkeiten.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nuffing


----------



## Tränengeist (21. Mai 2009)

shit falscher thread


----------



## Kronas (21. Mai 2009)

ich verschwinde mal, mussen morgen früh zum arzt
mach ruhig weiter läry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich verschwinde mal, mussen morgen früh zum arzt
> mach ruhig weiter läry
> 
> 
> ...


ich weiß er is off, aber sie lassen sich nicht überzeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Tränengeist schrieb:


> shit falscher thread


wtf? o-O


----------



## Gfiti (21. Mai 2009)

Muss leider auch weg. Erstmal. 
Bitte passt gut auf mein hund hamster goldfisch vogel maulwurf auf :O

*Verschwindet in den Schatten*


----------



## Tränengeist (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> wtf? o-O


jo sollte in einen anderen thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und habs dann editiert


----------



## Maladin (21. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich bin 15 Jahre, ehrgeizig, nicht ortsgebunden und flexibel.



Also ne Art Schülerpraktikantin *grübel* ... ich muss mal fragen ob ich sowas haben darf.


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Also ne Art Schülerpraktikantin *grübel* ... ich muss mal fragen ob ich sowas haben darf.



Ach fangirl kann man in jeden alter haben^^


----------



## Maladin (21. Mai 2009)

Aprospos Alter ... da erinnerst du mich an etwas ... ... ich werde alt.

Du hast ne DK? Ich dachte du hast noch keinen Char über 30.

Edit: Hab mich geirrt ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Aprospos Alter ... da erinnerst du mich an etwas ... ... ich werde alt.
> 
> Du hast ne DK? Ich dachte du hast noch keinen Char über 30.


guck ma ihre sig an... lvl 55er mage


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Aprospos Alter ... da erinnerst du mich an etwas ... ... ich werde alt.


siehst du mal wie die zeit vergeht *duck*


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Aprospos Alter ... da erinnerst du mich an etwas ... ... ich werde alt.
> 
> Du hast ne DK? Ich dachte du hast noch keinen Char über 30.



Hab ich auch vor nen par tagen noch net gehabt ich hab mitn em kumpel über werbt einen freund gelevelt und bin heute 60 geworden mit mein dk und davor hat ich nen magier


----------



## Zonalar (21. Mai 2009)

Hei Nuffings^^Na? Wie gehts?

Ich habs endlich geschafft! Stacraft läuft auf meinem Mac osX! Jaaaa!
Die Probleme waren:
- Starcraft läuft nur auf Mac Classic (also alles unter Mac OS 10...)  -  Ich hab Classic ned aufm Mac und habs ned geschafft, es zu installieren
- CD zum installieren ist kaputt

Wie ichs gelöst hab.

- Blizzard hat die neuen battle.net-Accounts, wo man den CD-Code eingeben kann (der auf der Hülle von deiner CD ist), und dann beliebig oft runterladen kannst^^
EDNLICH HAB ICHS GESCHAFFT!

Ihr könnt raten, was ich in den letztn 3 SStunden am machen bin^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt raten, was ich in den letztn 3 SStunden am machen bin^^






Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich gehe soweit, zu sagen, dass 90% der männlichen Jugendlichen sich regelmässig einen runter*****. Mich miteingeschlossen.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt raten, was ich in den letztn 3 SStunden am machen bin^^


Du hast DAFÜR 3 stunden gebraucht? o_O


----------



## Zonalar (21. Mai 2009)

Nein, ich hab starcraft gespielt du blödi^^


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab starcraft gespielt du blödi^^


als ob wir dir das so einfach jetzt abnehmen...tztztz


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

Bin erst mal weg geh jetzt in ne inze komm später wieder tüdelü


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab starcraft gespielt du blödi^^


Hm irgendwie glaub ich Brilles quote mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm irgendwie glaub ich Brilles quote mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


\o/


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm irgendwie glaub ich Brilles quote mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich ebenfalls, ist nur verwunderlich das du dafür 3 stunden gebraucht hast =/


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> ich ebenfalls, ist nur verwunderlich das du dafür 3 stunden gebraucht hast =/


vll braucht er verschnaufpausen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Mai 2009)

Verschwörungstheoretiker alle hier...


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> ich ebenfalls, ist nur verwunderlich das *du *dafür 3 stunden gebraucht hast =/


WIr reden von Benji,nicht von mir o_O
Aber naja,find erstmal ne gut aussehende christin im netz


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheoretiker alle hier...


wir gehören alle insgeheim dem bund der illuminati an.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2009)

abend zusammen

Ich war campen und jetzt bin ich wieder hier =D


btw


Manoroth schrieb:


> n wütendes un besoffenes manoroth is da^^


Warum warste gestern wütend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Mai 2009)

Ach razyl. Du nimst wohl gerne Posts, reisst sie aus ihrem Zusammenhang und setzt sie so wieder zusammen wie's dir passt, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"Der Schurke hat die Frau bestohlen"

und deine Umsetzung

"Der Pädophiler hat die Kleider der Frau vergewaltigt"

i lol'd


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Der film ist klasse


----------



## steakpfanne (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> wir gehören alle insgeheim dem bund der illuminati an....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mysteriös! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> abend zusammen
> 
> Ich war campen und jetzt bin ich wieder hier =D


na, wie war dein brokeback mountain nachempfundener campingausflug so?


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach razyl. Du nimst wohl gerne Posts, reisst sie aus ihrem Zusammenhang und setzt sie so wieder zusammen wie's dir passt, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Besonders da ich die Quotes gepostet habe o_O


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Nabend!


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend!


nabend =)


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend!


Abend Skatero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Mai 2009)

Hi skatero


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und was macht ihr so?


Langweilen und warten bis die Brille Lotro fertig geupdatet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na, wie war dein brokeback mountain nachempfundener campingausflug so?


Ach, war ganz witzig. Aber das beste war das Feuer anmachen mit Verwendung von Spiritus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Langweilen und warten bis die Brille Lotro fertig geupdatet hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dieser drecksupdater ey



Birk schrieb:


> Ach, war ganz witzig. Aber das beste war das Feuer anmachen mit Verwendung von Spiritus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das zeug knallt so im kopf, wenn du zu viel zum anzünden nimmst und in der nähe stehst... .<


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dieser drecksupdater ey


Find ich auch.


----------



## steakpfanne (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das zeug knallt so im kopf, wenn du zu viel zum anzünden nimmst und in der nähe stehst... .<



Oder verbrennt dir Augenbrauen + Haare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

steakpfanne schrieb:


> Oder verbrennt dir Augenbrauen + Haare
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich meinte die dämpfe... 
aber bei den haaren muss man auch aufpassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das zeug knallt so im kopf, wenn du zu viel zum anzünden nimmst und in der nähe stehst... .<


=D

Zeitung -> Spiritus drauf -> reinlegen -> eine brennende Zeitung drauf und zack hat man Feuer für ein paar Sekunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#

Für ein richtiges Feuerchen muss man halt noch Holz hinzufügen


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich meinte die dämpfe...
> aber bei den haaren muss man auch aufpassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann man doch mit den Händen oder so schützen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Mai 2009)

Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf welchem Lotro-Server seid ihr unterwegs?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


würde auf belegaer sein... wenn dieses kackteil ma schneller laden würde Q_Q


----------



## Zonalar (21. Mai 2009)

Ich wünsche mir ein neues MMO für den Mac...


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> würde auf belegaer sein... wenn dieses kackteil ma schneller laden würde Q_Q


 Das liegt sicher an deiner Internetverbindung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das liegt sicher an deiner Internetverbindung.


klar, dsl 16k suckt halt hart bei sowas


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> würde auf belegaer sein... wenn dieses kackteil ma schneller laden würde Q_Q


Bäume besingen und so? *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Bäume besingen und so? *g*


nein, gräser


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir ein neues MMO für den Mac...


Windows > Mac



Grüne schrieb:


> klar, dsl 16k suckt halt hart bei sowas


Infinity ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das liegt sicher an deiner Internetverbindung.


Liegt es nicht - das liegt am Server den Turbine bereitstellt für die Daten. Dieser ist extrem langsam. Ich lade selbst dort mit maximal 350 kb/s - obwohl ich bei ner menge anderen Sachen mit mehr als 1mb/s lade


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Liegt es nicht - das liegt am Server den Turbine bereitstellt für die Daten. Dieser ist extrem langsam. Ich lade selbst dort mit maximal 350 kb/s - obwohl ich bei ner menge anderen Sachen mit mehr als 1mb/s lade


Kann man das nicht auch anders downloaden?


Ps:  Eigentlich war es auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Mai 2009)

Nunja, wenigstens hatte ich nochnie Probleme mit Viren =)

Aber fürs spielen suckt mac schon...

Muss halt bis dahin mit Warcraft III und Starcraft auskommen =) Sind ja beides tolle Spiele


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kann man das nicht auch anders downloaden?


Derzeit hab ich keinen manuellen download gefunden für Band 2 Buch 7 ...
Aber bei mir ist es ja vollständig gedownloadet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber bei mir ist es ja vollständig gedownloadet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sau >.<


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)




----------



## Lillyan (21. Mai 2009)

GNT schaun, dabei chenisch essen und von einem Zettel gesagt bekommen, dass mich nächste Woche jemand mit seinem Charme betört... kann es noch besser werden? *hust*

Nabend


----------



## Zonalar (21. Mai 2009)

nadann GZ razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> GNT schaun, dabei chenisch essen und von einem Zettel gesagt bekommen, dass mich nächste Woche jemand mit seinem Charme betört... kann es noch besser werden? *hust*


nein, aber schlimmer gehts bekanntlich immer, also vorsicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> GNT schaun, dabei chenisch essen und von einem Zettel gesagt bekommen, dass mich nächste Woche jemand mit seinem Charme betört... kann es noch besser werden? *hust*


GNT?
Hmm zu letzterem stelle ich keine frage 
Abend Lilly erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Mai 2009)

Tag lillian^^ ja kann es =) ICh habs endlich geschafft, Starcraft auf meinem Mac Os X laufen zu bekommen^^


----------



## Lillyan (21. Mai 2009)

Germanys next topmodel, Banause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> GNT schaun, dabei chenisch essen und von einem Zettel gesagt bekommen, dass mich nächste Woche jemand mit seinem Charme betört... kann es noch besser werden? *hust*
> 
> Nabend


Klar kann es noch schöner werden, wenn man nämlich von einer netten person 10k Gold geschenk bekommen =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Germanys next topmodel, Banause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie kann man nur sowas schauen...


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Germanys next topmodel, Banause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh gott o_O
Du schaust sowas? Ich beneide dich net


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie kann man nur sowas schauen...


*ihm recht geb* ....


----------



## Silenzz (21. Mai 2009)

Hey jungs ich hab n kleines Prob wegen buffed.de und zwar werden mir die Beiträge im Fred so "Listenweise" angezeigt und ich muss auf jeden einzeln klicken, weiß wer wie man das wieder zurückstellen kann?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hey jungs ich hab n kleines Prob wegen buffed.de und zwar werden mir die Beiträge im Fred so "Listenweise" angezeigt und ich muss auf jeden einzeln klicken, weiß wer wie man das wieder zurückstellen kann?


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=105130


----------



## Lillyan (21. Mai 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hey jungs ich hab n kleines Prob wegen buffed.de und zwar werden mir die Beiträge im Fred so "Listenweise" angezeigt und ich muss auf jeden einzeln klicken, weiß wer wie man das wieder zurückstellen kann?


Oben rechts -> Einstellungen -> Standard


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hey jungs ich hab n kleines Prob wegen buffed.de und zwar werden mir die Beiträge im Fred so "Listenweise" angezeigt und ich muss auf jeden einzeln klicken, weiß wer wie man das wieder zurückstellen kann?


"Dieses ist eine vereinfachte Darstellung unseres Foreninhaltes. Um die detaillierte Vollansicht mit Formatierung und Bildern zu betrachten, bitte hier klicken."
Steht ganz unten an der Seite o-O
Abend erstmal


----------



## chopi (21. Mai 2009)

Endlich geht der Laptop wieder...jetzt mit Xubuntu.
Moin


----------



## steakpfanne (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie kann man nur sowas schauen...



/rieeeesen-sign

edit: Boah, während man schreibt sind 5 neue Beiträge xD


----------



## Zonalar (21. Mai 2009)

ICh geh dann. Schaue jezz "KEine Halben Sache" auf Vox^^

Bye there


----------



## chopi (21. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ICh geh dann. Schaue jezz "KEine Halben Sache" auf Vox^^
> 
> Bye there


Ist das 'n Porno?


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ist das 'n Porno?


Wollt ich auch grad fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ist das 'n Porno?


damit war er doch heute erst 3h beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (21. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Oben rechts -> Einstellungen -> Standard


Top danke, hat gefunzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mhmm und auch dir danke Razy, anyway was gibbets neues?


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Tststs...
Pornos sind doch Teufelszeugs... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> damit war er doch heute erst 3h beschäftigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


VLlt. acuh nur 1h - wie gesagt,find erstmal ne gutaussehende christin, die auch noch mitspielt im porno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Mai 2009)

Nunja, es spiel Bruce willis mit^^

Nein, so ein witziger Ballerfilm^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Top danke, hat gefunzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nichts neues gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie gehts dir so?


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, es spiel Bruce willis mit^^


Bruce Willis macht Pornos? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

wie gehts mim album voran? du hattest es uns alten nachtschwärmer gratis versprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bruce Willis macht Pornos?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wusst ich auch nicht.


----------



## Silenzz (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nichts neues gibts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab heute Feuerwehrmann gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mhmm yeah Bruce Willies Pornos xD
&#8364;dith: Mit dem Album gehts ganz gut vorran 7 Tracks sind fertig aber, ich mach n Jahr Pause mit dem Aufnehmen der Stimmbruch klingt ekelig aufgenommen...-.-'


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wusst ich auch nicht.


aber immer gut zu wissen... O_o


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich hab heute Feuerwehrmann gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du bist jmd die stange runtergerutscht? XD


----------



## chopi (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> wie gesagt,find erstmal ne gutaussehende christin, die auch noch mitspielt im porno
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nonnen-rollenspiele? oO


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wusst ich auch nicht.


Wieder was dazugelernt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Nonnen-rollenspiele? oO


Dazu der Papst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieder was dazugelernt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jop.

@Benji9: Viel Spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Mai 2009)

_"Willst du mal meinen Papst sehen?"_


----------



## Silenzz (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist jmd die stange runtergerutscht? XD


Nich ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Näää n Bekannter ist bei der Feuerwehr und der hat mir ne Uniform heut gegeben und wir sind dann damit durch die Stadt gelaufen etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich hab nixxe vergessen das ihr alle was gratis kriegt


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> und ich hab nixxe vergessen das ihr alle was gratis kriegt


\o/


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nich ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (21. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich auch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja sogar du Skatero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

kurze frage, hier kennt sich doch sicher einer mit BLASC aus, oder? =/


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ja sogar du Skatero
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf deine MySpace-Seite finde ich irgendwie keine Musik.


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2009)

btw Ich hab mit WoW aufgehört =D


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> btw Ich hab mit WoW aufgehört =D


vergiss es, ich habs auch schon versucht, beim 5. versuch hab ich aufgehört zu zählen ^^


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> btw Ich hab mit WoW aufgehört =D


Gut so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Läry schrieb:


> vergiss es, ich habs auch schon versucht, beim 5. versuch hab ich aufgehört zu zählen ^^


Ich habs beim 1. Mal geschafft.


----------



## Silenzz (21. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jup stimmt auch so, wenn du den Blog gelesen hättest wüsstest du wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> vergiss es, ich habs auch schon versucht, beim 5. versuch hab ich aufgehört zu zählen ^^


Ich hab schon 2 mal "aufgehört" und dann wieder angefangen... aber diesmal bin ich sicher gegangen, dass das nicht mehr passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich hab schon 2 mal "aufgehört" und dann wieder angefangen... aber diesmal bin ich sicher gegangen, dass das nicht mehr passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie "sicher" biste du denn gegangen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Jup stimmt auch so, wenn du den Blog gelesen hättest wüsstest du wieso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm erst im Sommer. :O


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> wie "sicher" biste du denn gegangen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab für nen Permabann gesorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich hab für nen Permabann gesorgt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


omg, wie kriegt man das hin xD


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich hab für nen Permabann gesorgt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du es unbedingt wieder spielen willst,hält das nicht ab o_O
Einfach neues Spiel kaufen,neuer account...^-^


----------



## Silenzz (21. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm erst im Sommer. :O


Ja aber nextes Jahr und zwar am: 26.4.2010


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> omg, wie kriegt man das hin xD


Das ist doch nicht schwer..



Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du es unbedingt wieder spielen willst,hält das nicht ab o_O
> Einfach neues Spiel kaufen,neuer account...^-^


Naja.. mich hält es ab -> kein Bock auf Leveln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Mai 2009)

Argh ( . )  ,.,  ( * ) Werbungen auf Schweizerdeutsch sind schrecklich!


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ja aber nextes Jahr und zwar am: 26.4.2010


So lange?


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du es unbedingt wieder spielen willst,hält das nicht ab o_O
> Einfach neues Spiel kaufen,neuer account...^-^


stimmt, verbrenn lieber dein geld, pakc dich in eine zwangsjacke ein und wirf dich in ein loch mit einem essensvorrat für die nächsten 5monate, danach bist du rehabilitiert ;D


----------



## steakpfanne (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> omg, wie kriegt man das hin xD



Du machst dir n Makro fürs Handelchannel, wo du alle dir bekannten Beleidigungen reinschreibst.
Und damit wanderst du von Stadt zu Stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So lange?


Bis dahin müsste ich aus dem Stimmbruch raus sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&#8364;dith: Der grüne unter mir hat auch Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So lange?


gut ding will weile haben


Silenzz schrieb:


> Bis dahin müsste ich aus dem Stimmbruch raus sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lawl^^


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

steakpfanne schrieb:


> Du machst dir n Makro fürs Handelchannel, wo du alle dir bekannten Beleidigungen reinschreibst.
> Und damit wanderst du von Stadt zu Stadt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Chat ist doch sowieso in allen Städten zu sehen.


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der Chat ist doch sowieso in allen Städten zu sehen.


/shout


----------



## Nuffing (21. Mai 2009)

RREEE =D Und gleich beim ersten mal bollwerk ne neue waffe gekriegt ^.^


----------



## steakpfanne (21. Mai 2009)

Naja dann packste /y auch noch mit dazu, und wanderst dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> /shout


/2 ist besser


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Bis dahin müsste ich aus dem Stimmbruch raus sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gutes Argument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> /2 ist besser


ich weiß, nur mit /shout würde das "von stadt zu stadt wandern" erklären =)


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2009)

Wie auch immer.. ich bereu es nicht aufgehört zu haben...

auch wenn ich im Nachhinein denke, dass ich den Acc vielleicht verkaufen hätte können..


----------



## Silenzz (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gutes Argument
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke Herr Staatsanwalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Danke Herr Staatsanwalt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aus Silenzz! Ich will kein Staatsanwalt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aus Silenzz! Ich will kein Staatsanwalt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das sagen sie alle und als was enden sie? Als Staatsanwälte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Das sagen sie alle und als was enden sie? Als Staatsanwälte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ich dachte immer Hartz IV ...


----------



## Silenzz (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer Hartz IV ...


Nene da kommen nur die ganz harten hin. Aber wie heißt es so schön? Nur die harten kommen in den Garten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Das sagen sie alle und als was enden sie? Als Staatsanwälte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei deinem bild bei myspace: gamecube ftw... \o/


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nene da kommen nur die ganz harten hin. Aber wie heißt es so schön? Nur die harten kommen in den Garten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Garten ist Hartz IV? oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nene da kommen nur die ganz harten hin. Aber wie heißt es so schön? Nur die harten kommen in den Garten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und die härteren bekommen die gärtnerin


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Garten ist Hartz IV? oO


tja wer weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und die härteren bekommen die gärtnerin


Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei deinem bild bei myspace: gamecube ftw... \o/


Den raff ich irgendwie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Grüner ich bin einer der härteren und ja verdammt Läry hat Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Den raff ich irgendwie nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=14911084
im hintergrund der gamecube ;D


----------



## Silenzz (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=14911084
> im hintergrund der gamecube ;D


ASOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Jaja xD das Foto ham wir bei meinem Kollegen aufgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=14911084
> im hintergrund der gamecube ;D


Ich seh im Hintergrund nen paar Bierflaschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuuton (21. Mai 2009)

Nabend, ich bin ein neuer Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ASOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Jaja xD das Foto ham wir bei meinem Kollegen aufgenommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


würd ich auch behaupten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> Nabend, ich bin ein neuer Nachtschwärmer


Wow 1. Beitrag und gleich Nachtschwärmer gefunden? Nett,abend


----------



## steakpfanne (21. Mai 2009)

Und Vokabel-Kästen *schrei & wegrenn*


----------



## Silenzz (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> würd ich auch behaupten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaaa mein Zimmer sieht anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die Bierchen ham wir vorm Aufnehmen getrunken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich seh im Hintergrund nen paar Bierflaschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das sind Wasserflaschen.


----------



## Fuuton (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow 1. Beitrag und gleich Nachtschwärmer gefunden? Nett,abend



verfolge den thed schon länger ^^ nun hab ich mich endlich mal angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das sind Wasserflaschen.


Weil auch Becks draufsteht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das sind Wasserflaschen.


grüne becks flasche... das MUSS wasser sein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> verfolge den thed schon länger ^^ nun hab ich mich endlich mal angemeldet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ah ok.
Na dann mal Herzlich willkommen in der tretmü... äähm willkommen im Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> grüne becks flasche... das MUSS wasser sein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die sind angefärbt.


----------



## Silenzz (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> grüne becks flasche... das MUSS wasser sein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nää is Becks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow 1. Beitrag und gleich Nachtschwärmer gefunden? Nett,abend


Dacht ich mir auch gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)




----------



## Fuuton (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ah ok.
> Na dann mal Herzlich willkommen in der tretmü... äähm willkommen im Nachtschwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke :-)


----------



## Silenzz (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und hier regnets und ich kann nicht mit den anderen was trinken :<


Wieso kannste nich mit den andern was trinken?


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)




----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wieso kannste nich mit den andern was trinken?


Es regnet nicht genug um das Regenwasser zu trinken.


----------



## Silenzz (21. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es regnet nicht genug um das Regenwasser zu trinken.


Jenau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)




----------



## Zonalar (21. Mai 2009)

Gargh, schon wieder werbung. Was schreibt ihr so?


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gargh, schon wieder werbung. Was schreibt ihr so?


Wie wir dich abfüllen können....


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

ich bin erstmal ne zeitlang schwärmer-afk 
reason: daylies =)


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gargh, schon wieder werbung. Was schreibt ihr so?


Über Regen und angemalte Wasserflaschen, die aussehen wie Bierflaschen.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Mai 2009)

Nunja, durch Gruppenzwang? Das klappt immer.


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was schreibt ihr so?


Lies doch selbst ^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, durch Gruppenzwang? Das klappt immer.


Nicht immer,aber oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

bin ma tv schauen <.<


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bin ma tv schauen <.<


Den Porno von Bruce?


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bin ma tv schauen <.<


Es ist noch nichtmal 24.00 uhr - was willste dann auf DSF?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Mai 2009)

Juhu, geht weiter^^Bye all


----------



## Fuuton (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist noch nichtmal 24.00 uhr - was willste dann auf DSF?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vielleicht DSF sport quiz ^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Juhu, geht weiter^^Bye all


Viel spaß noch mit Bruce Willis 



Fuuton schrieb:


> vielleicht DSF sport quiz ^^


Brille und Quiz? o_o


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2009)

Die Antwort ist 23.  Wenn das nicht stimmt, ist die Frage falsch, aber diese Antwort ist auf jeden Fall richtig.


----------



## Fuuton (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Viel spaß noch mit Bruce Willis
> 
> 
> Brille und Quiz? o_o



Öhm..^^ naja wir werden es ja nacher erfahren..

Edit: wir haben es erfahren x)


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Viel spaß noch mit Bruce Willis
> 
> 
> Brille und Quiz? o_o


re, läuft nur kack...
und zu deinem brille und quiz: 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;hl=r%E4tsel


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> re, läuft nur kack...
> und zu deinem brille und quiz:
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;hl=r%E4tsel


blöde brille da pff^^


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2009)

Reaktionen aufs campen mit meinem besten Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Kyle: und.. haste dich schon erholt von unserem ausflug in die gesunde natur? xD
> Exxitus&#8482;: o.o
> Exxitus&#8482;: joa ^^ tut gut wieder vor dem pc hocken xD
> Kyle: ^^
> Kyle: jetzt sind wir wieder in dem für uns natürlichen lebensraum.. das ist mehr natur wie dieses fake grüne zeug


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Tjaha aber die Grafik im RL ist hübscher - müsst ihr zugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuuton (21. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Reaktionen aufs campen mit meinem besten Freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie lange wart ihr in der *natur*? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Reaktionen aufs campen mit meinem besten Freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na, tuts immer noch weh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjaha aber die Grafik im RL ist hübscher - müsst ihr zugeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


RL -> Grafik gut, Rest suckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fuuton schrieb:


> wie lange wart ihr in der *natur*? ^^


Lang genug


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> RL -> Grafik gut, Rest suckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist wie mit Crysis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuuton (21. Mai 2009)

Was benutzt dieser *gott* für ne Grafik karte? ^^ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jkt44QbaIws
*

*


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na, tuts immer noch weh?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach.. es geht schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Razyl schrieb:


> Ist wie mit Crysis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> Was benutzt dieser *gott* für ne Grafik karte? ^^
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jkt44QbaIws
> *
> 
> *


Nennt sich "RL-Kamera 8800 GTX"


----------



## Fuuton (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nennt sich "RL-Kamera 8800 GTX"



N33D!!


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Birk auf welchem Server hast du eigentlich gespielt?


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Birk auf welchem Server hast du eigentlich gespielt?


Tirion


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> N33D!!


Kostet 10900 Euro - allerdings gebraucht.


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Tirion


Dann bist du nicht der Kyle, den ich kenne.


----------



## Fuuton (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kostet 10900 Euro - allerdings gebraucht.



grml..hast du nicht ne ungebrauchte?


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> grml..hast du nicht ne ungebrauchte?


Die kostet dann 23500 Euro =)


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die kostet dann 23500 Euro =)


Viel zu billig für *die* Grafik...

Daraus muss man mehr Gewinn schlagen :X


----------



## Fuuton (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die kostet dann 23500 Euro =)



Wie kommst du an solche karten eigentlich ran? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Birk schrieb:


> Viel zu billig für *die* Grafik...
> 
> Daraus muss man mehr Gewinn schlagen :X



Pssccht ich ziehe ihn grad ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Viel zu billig für *die* Grafik...
> 
> Daraus muss man mehr Gewinn schlagen :X


Ist aber uvp :<


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> Wie kommst du an solche karten eigentlich ran?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Blizzard hat ein unterirdisches Labor - dort verkaufen sie die Teile.
Allerdings kommst du nur dorthin,wenn du einen WoW char auf lvl 81 hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> Wie kommst du an solche karten eigentlich ran?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*god*mode cheat  :O


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Blizzard hat ein unterirdisches Labor - dort verkaufen sie die Teile.
> Allerdings kommst du nur dorthin,wenn du einen WoW char auf lvl 81 hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und wie hast DU deinen chat auf 81 gekriegt? ^^


----------



## Fuuton (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Blizzard hat ein unterirdisches Labor - dort verkaufen sie die Teile.
> Allerdings kommst du nur dorthin,wenn du einen WoW char auf lvl 81 hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schneesturm = Gott? o.o


----------



## Zonalar (21. Mai 2009)

Wieder Werbung...


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> und wie hast DU deinen chat auf 81 gekriegt? ^^


Wie Birk sagte,godmode cheat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fuuton schrieb:


> Schneesturm = Gott? o.o


Jap - nicht gewusst? Alle länder gehören Blizzard an. Selbst das Universum. oder warum spielen soviele WoW?


----------



## Fuuton (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap - nicht gewusst? Alle länger gehören Blizzard an. Selbst das Universum. oder warum spielen soviele WoW?


Ich bin Trocken WoWler !^^

hoffe das bleibt jetzt so..


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> Schneesturm = Gott? o.o


Klar..   Geld regiert die Welt, und bei sovielen Spielern ist Blizzard sicher alles andere als arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Mai 2009)

Ich hab meinen WoW-Fieber auskuriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jezz hab ich genug Antikörper für die nächsten 5 Jahre^^


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jezz hab ich genug Antikörper für die nächsten 5 *Minuten*^^


fix'd


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> und wie hast DU deinen chat auf 81 gekriegt? ^^


privat-server!!


----------



## Fuuton (21. Mai 2009)

Nächstes Thema??

achja razyl, ich sach dir bescheid wenn ich soviel geld hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> achja razyl, ich sach dir bescheid wenn ich soviel geld hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sorry - die letzte ist grad rausgegangen. Frag nochmal in 20 Jahren =)


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2009)

Jo die letzte gehört mir, du warst zu langsam Fuuton 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuuton (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sorry - die letzte ist grad rausgegangen. Frag nochmal in 20 Jahren =)


AAAAAAARGHHHHHHHHH 
*hulk werd*

wer wars?

to do liste

Rausfinden wo Birk wohnt und ihn beklaun


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Jo die letzte gehört mir, du warst zu langsam Fuuton
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhem nein Birk. Die letzte gehört dem Papst. Sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Ich habe auch noch welche, aber nur 8600er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> AAAAAAARGHHHHHHHHH
> *hulk werd*
> 
> wer wars?
> ...


Braunau! Oder war das nicht Birk? *überleg*


----------



## Fuuton (21. Mai 2009)

Ich bin verwirrt?!, oder es war Brille...aber ich verhau keine Brillen..


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Braunau! Oder war das nicht Birk? *überleg*


das war mefi


Fuuton schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt?!, oder es war Brille...aber ich verhau keine Brillen..



was soll ich gewesen sein?


----------



## Fuuton (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was soll ich gewesen sein?



Nüx nüx....^^

ob der Papst noch wach is?


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

gnah -.- doppelpost :<


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das war mefi
> 
> 
> was soll ich gewesen sein?


Achja stimmt.
Jetzt kommt mir auch noch in den Sinn, dass du ein Keksdieb bist.


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2009)

http://onepiecetalk.org/viewtopic.php?t=14759

Endlich kommt wieder ein Marathon =D


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt mir auch noch in den Sinn, dass du ein Keksdieb bist.


kommt vor


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kommt vor


Böse Brille - hat dir deine Mama nicht beigebracht das Diebstahl böse ist?


----------



## Spectrales (21. Mai 2009)

Naaabend


Fuuton wer bist du

Birk, schicker Ava


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Böse Brille - hat dir deine Mama nicht beigebracht das Diebstahl böse ist?


nö.
Sie hat mir beigebracht, *dass* Diebstahl böse ist.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö.
> Sie hat mir beigebracht, *dass* Diebstahl böse ist.


Blöder rechtschreibfreak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuuton (21. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Naaabend
> 
> 
> Fuuton wer bist du



Nabend,
ich bin der neue
brauchste auch mein namen etc? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> brauchste auch mein namen etc?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


name, wohnort, telefonnummer.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> brauchste auch mein namen etc?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Namen bei den anonymen Spammern? o_O


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend, willkommen bei den Anonymen Spammern
Ich bin der Läry ^^


----------



## Fuuton (21. Mai 2009)

Öhm..steht zwar alles auf der Mybuffed seite aber okay..^^ 
Name: Kai
Wohnort: Im norden ;P
Tele: ratet doch ^^

Nabend Läry

dickes gratz


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)




----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> P.S 8000. Post im Nachtschwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zomg freak! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

nee jetzt hätte so ein einheitlich "hallo lääryy" kommen müssen, wie bei diesen psychopathensitzungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (21. Mai 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> Öhm..steht zwar alles auf der Mybuffed seite aber okay..^^
> Name: Kai
> Wohnort: Im norden ;P
> Tele: ratet doch ^^



0690 sechs mal die Sechs


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zomg freak!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber du und deine 4000 noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber du und deine 4000 noch was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sind immerhin nur knapp 50%(und das bissel gequetschte da :S) von deinen posts!^^


----------



## Fuuton (21. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> 0690 sechs mal die Sechs



Woah? kennen wir uns im RL? ^^


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> nee jetzt hätte so ein einheitlich "hallo lääryy" kommen müssen, wie bei diesen psychopathensitzungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hallo Läry
Hallo Läry
Hallo Läry
Hallo Läry
Hallo Läry
Hallo Läry
Hallo Läry
Hallo Läry


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)




----------



## Läry1 (21. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hallo Läry
> Hallo Läry
> Hallo Läry
> Hallo Läry
> ...


ahhh hilfe zu viele leute *panisch aus dem fenster spring*


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> ahhh hilfe zu viele leute *panisch aus dem fenster spring*


Wir hätten erwähnen sollen,dass es hier keine Fenster gibt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir hätten erwähnen sollen,dass es hier keine Fenster gibt.


der liegt eh schon bewusstlos am boden, nachdem er mit voller wucht mim kopf voran gegen die wand geknallt ist...


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir hätten erwähnen sollen,dass es hier keine Fenster gibt.


Und auch keine Tür, wo Ausgang draufsteht. Nur einen Eingang.


----------



## Fuuton (21. Mai 2009)

voll gegen die mauer...ich hol  die schaufel..abkratzten und so..


----------



## Spectrales (21. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> ahhh hilfe zu viele leute *panisch aus dem fenster spring*



Du hast ein Fenster im Keller? Booahh


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Du hast ein Fenster im Keller? Booahh


Ich habe sogar ein Keller im Fenster.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der liegt eh schon bewusstlos am boden, nachdem er mit voller wucht mim kopf voran gegen die wand geknallt ist...


Wir können es ihn immer  noch danach sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir können es ihn immer  noch danach sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


falls er ma aufwacht... joa


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> falls er ma aufwacht... joa


Wasser über ihn kippen - das sollte helfen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wasser über ihn kippen - das sollte helfen.


nach dem aufprall hilft nur noch der notarzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nach dem aufprall hilft nur noch der notarzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er ist nicht versichert.


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nach dem aufprall hilft nur noch der notarzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na dann helf mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (22. Mai 2009)

1. Auf der Lüneburger Heide
In dem wunderschönen Land
Ging ich auf und ging ich nieder
Allerlei am Weg ich fand
Valleri Vallera ha ha ha

|: Und Juheirassa 
|: Bester Schatz 
|: Denn du weißt  es ja

2. Brüder laßt die Gläser klingen
Denn der Muskateller Wein
Wird vom langen Stehen sauer
Ausgetrunken muß er sein
Valleri . . .

3. Und die Bracken und die bellen
Und die Büchse und die knallt
Rote Hirsche woll'n wir jagen
In dem grünen, grünen Wald
Valleri . . .

4. Ei du Hübsche, ei du Feine
Ei du Bild wie Milch und Blut
Unsere Herzen woll'n wir tauschen
Denn du glaubst nicht wie das tut
Valleri . . .


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

m1chel schrieb:


> [...]


Was soll das sein?


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was soll das sein?


Wahrscheinlich ein Volkslied oder sonstwas o_O


----------



## Fuuton (22. Mai 2009)

Ich bin mal CSS zocken..bis später..


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ein Volkslied oder sonstwas o_O


kA
Ich habs nicht gelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> Ich bin mal CSS zocken..bis später..



ein amokläufer! steinigt ihn!


und jutn abend übrigens^^


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ein amokläufer! steinigt ihn!
> 
> 
> und jutn abend übrigens^^


Nabnd Manoroth


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ein amokläufer! steinigt ihn!
> 
> 
> und jutn abend übrigens^^


Wozu sagst du gutn abend wenn du eh gleich wieder gehst? :<


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wozu sagst du gutn abend wenn du eh gleich wieder gehst? :<



einfach aus prinzip^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> einfach aus langeweile^^


Geh zu deiner freundin O_O


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh zu deiner freundin O_O



1. is se net meine freundin und 2. jo mach ich gleich^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> 1. is se net meine freundin und 2. jo mach ich gleich^^


1. irgendwann vllt. schon 2. pff^^


----------



## Birk (22. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und jutn abend übrigens^^


Abend Mano

  |
  v


Birk schrieb:


> Manoroth schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> 1. is se net meine freundin und 2. jo mach ich gleich^^


Wenn 1. stimmt, macht dieser Satz kein Sinn.
Du kannst ja auch nicht zum Weihnachtsmann geben, wenn er nicht existiert. Kapiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhmuh (22. Mai 2009)

Wenn 1. stimmt ist sie nicht seine Freunding, er kann aber zu ihr gehen.


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn 1. stimmt, macht dieser Satz kein Sinn.
> Du kannst ja auch nicht zum Weihnachtsmann geben, wenn er nicht existiert. Kapiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Imaginäre vorstellung und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn 1. stimmt, macht dieser Satz kein Sinn.
> Du kannst ja auch nicht zum Weihnachtsmann geben, wenn er nicht existiert. Kapiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber ich hab damen besuch^^ also machts gewisser weise schon sinn^^


@ birk: naja ich wär mit ca 8 freunden in nem park, ham shisha geraucht und n bisserl wodka getrunken und dann kahmen ca 20-30 jugos und ham uns angepöbelt, unsre sachen weggenommen und 2 flaschen wodka geklaut.

dann ham se noch einem in die wirbelsäule  gettreten und sind dann abgehaun... scheiss feiges pack-.-


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> @ birk: naja ich wär mit ca 8 freunden in nem park, ham shisha geraucht und n bisserl wodka getrunken und dann kahmen ca 20-30 jugos und ham uns angepöbelt, unsre sachen weggenommen und 2 flaschen wodka geklaut.
> 
> dann ham se noch einem in die wirbelsäule  gettreten und sind dann abgehaun... scheiss feiges pack-.-


Du bist doch eher sauer auf die weil sie den Vodka geklaut haben oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (22. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> @ birk: naja ich wär mit ca 8 freunden in nem park, ham shisha geraucht und n bisserl wodka getrunken und dann kahmen ca 20-30 jugos und ham uns angepöbelt, unsre sachen weggenommen und 2 flaschen wodka geklaut.
> 
> dann ham se noch einem in die wirbelsäule  gettreten und sind dann abgehaun... scheiss feiges pack-.-


:/ Miese Säcke...  Gehts dem einem, den sie in die Wirbelsäule getreten haben gut?


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist doch eher sauer auf die weil sie den Vodka geklaut haben oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo auch... (ok hatte noch n liter aber trotzdem)

vor allem das se so feige warn und nur ärger gemacht haben weil se so viele warn und weil se n freund angegriffen haben.

hätten sie ihn verletzt oder wären noch länger auf ihn los hätt ich mich eingemischt. wär zwar auch drunter gekommen aber 3-4 hätt ich sicher mitgenommen ins krankenhaus


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> :/ Miese Säcke...  Gehts dem einem, den sie in die Wirbelsäule getreten haben gut?



jojo ihm tut nur n bisserl der rücke weh aber sonst nix. der der das getan hat war n kleiner spargel. er hat mit anlauf zugetretten aber hat net viel erreicht.


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Hast du wenigstens ihre Gesichter gemerkt?


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo auch... (ok hatte noch n liter aber trotzdem)
> 
> vor allem das se so feige warn und nur ärger gemacht haben weil se so viele warn und weil se n freund angegriffen haben.
> 
> hätten sie ihn verletzt oder wären noch länger auf ihn los hätt ich mich eingemischt. wär zwar auch drunter gekommen aber 3-4 hätt ich sicher mitgenommen ins krankenhaus


Tjaha ... so sind die nunmal o-O Was erwartest du bitte? Das sie mit wenigern leuten ankommen?


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hast du wenigstens ihre Gesichter gemerkt?



nope war leider dunkel...

sonst würd ich die auseinander nehmen wen cih se ma zu 2t oder 3t treffe

und die polizei kahm auch viel zu späht-.-


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Du hättest die Nachtschwärmer rufen sollen. Die kommen immer schnell.


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjaha ... so sind die nunmal o-O Was erwartest du bitte? Das sie mit wenigern leuten ankommen?



nein aber wehnigstens mit gleich vielen...

aber mich und n freund ham se wider in ruhegelassn nur weil wir ca 1.90 gross sind und n bisserl muskulöser.... feiglinge ohne ehre


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nein aber wehnigstens mit gleich vielen...
> 
> aber mich und n freund ham se wider in ruhegelassn nur weil wir ca 1.90 gross sind und n bisserl muskulöser.... feiglinge ohne ehre


Du hättest sie aj doch nur wieder kaputtgehauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hättest die Nachtschwärmer rufen sollen. Die kommen immer schnell.



ich hätte auch n paar freunde anrufen können und die dann mit 20 andern zusammenschlagen aber hab kb auf ne massenschlägerei... is so unübersichtlich

hab bei so ner aktion schonma ne faust von nem freund kassiert^^


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hättest sie aj doch nur wieder kaputtgehauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo mit 2-3 werde cih schon fertig... aber eben keinen mumm... wen man schon sowas macht dan sollte man auch so fair sein und net mit so ner übermacht kommen


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo mit 2-3 werde cih schon fertig... aber eben keinen mumm... wen man schon sowas macht dan sollte man auch so fair sein und net mit so ner übermacht kommen


Was anderes können die nicht. Und wenn doch,kommen sie 1h später mit noch mehr leuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was anderes können die nicht. Und wenn doch,kommen sie 1h später mit noch mehr leuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop is leider so

aber den witz finde cih ja das die dann von ehre und sonem zeuch reden-.-


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jop is leider so
> 
> aber den witz finde cih ja das die dann von ehre und sonem zeuch reden-.-


So sind sie halt - was will man schon groß machen...


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Also ich wurde ja auch schon mal als ich alleine in der Stadt war von 2 angepöbelt.
Naja es war Fastnacht und sie wollten mich in den Brunnen werfen, aber die haben sich ein bisschen überschätzt.
Wenn nicht jemand der da herum gestanden wäre eingegriffen hätte, wäre einer von denen im Brunnen gelandet.
War ganz lustig.


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> War ganz lustig.


Auch wenn du im brunnen gelandet wärst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich wurde ja auch schon mal als ich alleine in der Stadt war von 2 angepöbelt.
> Naja es war Fastnacht und sie wollten mich in den Brunnen werfen, aber die haben sich ein bisschen überschätzt.
> Wenn nicht jemand der da herum gestanden wäre eingegriffen hätte, wäre einer von denen im Brunnen gelandet.
> War ganz lustig.



das geht ja noch^^ aber eben die hätten uns ziemlich zusammen geschlagen hätten wir uns gewehrt

wir warn auf der chinawiese in zürich übrigens falls du die kennst^^


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch wenn du im brunnen gelandet wärst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein dann nicht.
Aber der eine war ja auch älter als ich, aber der war ja richtig schwach.
Ich bin nämlich nicht wirklich stark.


----------



## Birk (22. Mai 2009)

Nimm dir das nächste mal nen Baseballschläger mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (22. Mai 2009)

so nachdem ich mir die letzten seiten durchgelesen habe, wo ihr euch darüber unterhaltet wie ich gegen die wand geklatscht bin, weil es keine fenster in eurem raum gibt und auch keinen ausgang, sondern nur einen eingang gibt. und wie ihr euch über irgendwelche freundinnen unterhalten habt...ist mir klar geworden, dass ich nichts verpasst hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Nimm dir das nächste mal nen Baseballschläger mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein nächsten mittwoch geh ich mit meinem katana da hin... wenn die dann nochma dumm kommen ham se n prob

kann recht jut mit dem umgehn


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Nimm dir das nächste mal nen Baseballschläger mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo sonen luftballon Baseballschläger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (22. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nein nächsten mittwoch geh ich mit meinem katana da hin... wenn die dann nochma dumm kommen ham se n prob
> 
> kann recht jut mit dem umgehn


<<<<<< hat gestern schwert geliefert bekommen >.>


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> <<<<<< hat gestern schwert geliefert bekommen >.>



cool^^ was für eins? auch n katana? und ists n richtiges? also geschärft etc? oder nur zum ausstellen?


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Mano, ich rate dir das Schwert nur als Abschreckung zu benutzen, sonst hast du ein Problem, glaub ich.


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mano, ich rate dir das Schwert nur als Abschreckung zu benutzen, sonst hast du ein Problem, glaub ich.


"20 Jähriger metzelt mehrere Menschen nieder! Ist World of Warcraft daran schuld?"


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mano, ich rate dir das Schwert nur als Abschreckung zu benutzen, sonst hast du ein Problem, glaub ich.



nope

wenn sie mich zuerst angegriffn haben darf ich das sogar

da sie mehrere sind und mein leibliches wohl in gefaht war dürfte ich se sogar in scheiben schneiden


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nope
> 
> wenn sie mich zuerst angegriffn haben darf ich das sogar
> 
> da sie mehrere sind und mein leibliches wohl in gefaht war dürfte ich se sogar in scheiben schneiden


Soweit ich weiss, darfst du sie nur ohnmächtig schlagen.


----------



## Läry1 (22. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> cool^^ was für eins? auch n katana? und ists n richtiges? also geschärft etc? oder nur zum ausstellen?


hab katana als übungsschwert, gestern hab ich das hier bekommen >.>
http://www.schwertshop.de/schwerter/mittel...ert-damast.html


----------



## Birk (22. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nein nächsten mittwoch geh ich mit meinem katana da hin... wenn die dann nochma dumm kommen ham se n prob
> 
> kann recht jut mit dem umgehn


=D ein Katana ist natürlich noch besser


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Es gibt einen Shop im Internet da kann man sich z.B. Waffen von lotr kaufen. Hab vergessen wie er heisst.


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Shop im Internet da kann man sich z.B. Waffen von lotr kaufen. Hab vergessen wie er heisst.


http://www.elbenwald.de/Kino/Herr-der-Ringe/Waffen
?


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Mach es einfach wie Kenshin.


> Kenshin ist die männliche Hauptfigur der Geschichte. Er ist leicht zu erkennen an seiner Kreuzförmigen Narbe auf der linken Wange und den langen roten Haaren. Seine Waffe ist das Sakabat&#333;, ein Schwert mit umgekehrter Klinge, das nicht tötet. Dieses führt er im Hiten Mitsurugi Ry&#363; (&#39131;&#22825;&#24481;&#21091;&#27969;, Stil des fliegenden Himmels), dessen Philosophie der Schutz anderer Menschen ist. Während des Bürgerkriegs war er ein gefürchteter Attentäter, doch während des Lebens auf dem Land mit Tomoe lernte er das einfache Leben schätzen. Als er bei Kaoru wohnt, hilft er viel im Haushalt, wäscht, kocht und kümmert sich um die Kinder.


 Quelle: Wikipedia.org


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, darfst du sie nur ohnmächtig schlagen.



kommt immer auf die situation an. aber in dem fall ist mein leben bedroht und da stehts in meinem recht mich mit allem zur verfügung stehenden zu verteidigen


@ läry: coole sache^^


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.elbenwald.de/Kino/Herr-der-Ringe/Waffen
> ?


Meine nicht diesen, war kein deutscher Shop.
Aber der sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Meine nicht diesen, war kein deutscher Shop.
> Aber der sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.


http://www.a2armory.com/lordofrings1.html
http://www.lotrfanshop.com/lotrshop/ucswords.asp
http://www.tolkientown.com/ttc/Lord-of-the.../cPath/119.html
? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mach es einfach wie Kenshin.
> Quelle: Wikipedia.org



jo klingt net schlecht aber das widerspricht dem sadisten in mir. normal nehme ich net ma waffen zur hand. net ma stöcke oder so. ich geniesse es zu spühren wie die knochen unter meinen schlägen brechen und dem gegner möglichst grossen schmerz zu bereiten.

deshalb versuche ich auch möglichst net so auszuticken^^ is im nachhinein net so angenehm


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Hammer Lied.


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Du solltest die gleiche Religion wie Hidan haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du solltest die gleiche Religion wie Hidan haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup^^ aber ich geniesse es nur wirklich wen ich richtig sauer bin. sonst füge ich zwar gerne schmerzen zu aber nur leichte (beissen, leichte schläge, würgen solche sachen halt)


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup^^ aber ich geniesse es nur wirklich wen ich richtig sauer bin. sonst füge ich zwar gerne schmerzen zu aber nur leichte (beissen, leichte schläge, würgen solche sachen halt)


Würgen.. hmm sie läuft blau an,egal...^^


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Würgen.. hmm sie läuft blau an,egal...^^



nene ich merke relativ gut wen die person kurz vor der ohnmacht steht^^ die meisten drücken dann dein handgelenk zusammen und sobald der druck schwächer wird sollte man loslassn damit se net ohnmächtig werden^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nene ich merke relativ gut wen die person kurz vor der ohnmacht steht^^ die meisten drücken dann dein handgelenk zusammen und sobald der druck schwächer wird sollte man loslassn damit se net ohnmächtig werden^^


Ich würds trotzdem nicht unter "leichte sachen" abstellen o_O


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich würds trotzdem nicht unter "leichte sachen" abstellen o_O



wiso? keine bleibenden schäden oder so

und is auch net wirklich gefährlich^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)




----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trotzdem würd ich es als unangenehm empfinden



du schon^^ aber manche werdn davon ganz wuschig^^ und andere wie cih findens einfach interessant^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)




----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> yeah ich würg meine freundin weil sie davon "wuschig" wird - oh gott *schauder*



is bei mehr frauen der fall als du denkst^^ nur viele wissns net ma bis sies ma ausprobiert ham


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)




----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Solche frauen will ich gar nicht o_O



haste ja ev schon^^ nur weiss ses net oder getraut sich net dir das zu sagen^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

Test


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie steht allgemein nicht auf schmerzen - und sie hat schon einiges abbekommen in ihren Leben.



das tut auch net weh... es ist... ka das muss man erlebt ham ums beschreiben zu können^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)




----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn ich jemanden die Luft abdrücke, tut das weh. Ich kenne das aus erfahrung



nein net wen mans richtig macht

es tut net weh nur die luft is halt wech


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

.


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2009)

So nacht euch Schwärmern - schlaft gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Gute Nacht Razyl


----------



## Manoroth (22. Mai 2009)

gn8 leute ich muss auch gehn^^


----------



## Spectrales (22. Mai 2009)

Mensch.. Ich komm zurück und Mano ist weg :<


----------



## Zonalar (22. Mai 2009)

sooo, hab gerade 2 Filme geschaut^^

Noch alle wach?


----------



## Zonalar (22. Mai 2009)

@ Manoroth: Hab gerade gelsen was passiert is. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Komm, wir gehen sie besuchen und spielen "Guter Bulle, böser Bulle".


Edit: und jezz, nachdem ich die letzten 4 Seiten ganz durchgelesen hab, muss ich sagen: ich war schon im Würgegriff von Manoroth^^Allerdings wollt er mich nur festhalten, damit dieses komische vampirmädchen mich beissen konnte^^
Ich hab aber nicht gewollt und hab versucht mich zu lösen^^habs geschafft, dass sie mich nicht beisst. Irgendwann hat mich Manoroth mich freigelassen.

Er hat nicht feste gedrückt. Halt nur sofest, damit ich nicht rauskann^^ Nunja, wär von alleine wohl nicht rausgekomen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es war lustig. Waren alle auch ein bissle angetrunken und so.


Ps: Ich nicht! Ich trinke nicht, damit das klar is! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raethor (22. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ps: Ich nicht! Ich trinke nicht, damit das klar is!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich doch in meinem ersten post in diesem Thread schreiben, dass ich mir dieses WE die Birne mal wieder volles Brett und nach allen Regeln der Kunst zuknallen werde, allerdings ohne einen Vollabsturz zu riskieren. Das ist dann erst wieder in 69 Tagen soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo ! Ich schwärm mal rum gebt mir was zum unterhalten labern usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da mal was lustiges 

Resident Geil 4

Tetri Geil


----------



## Birk (22. Mai 2009)

So... die Uhr sagt, dass es in 2 Minuten 6 schlägt..   *Rollgatter herunterfahr*


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2009)

jetzt aber^^


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

nabend


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Mai 2009)

Abend ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Mai 2009)

Nabend

Endlich die schwersten Schularbeiten vorbei  .... und in 2 wochen gehts ab in die Steiermark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Maladin (22. Mai 2009)

Nabend

Jemand was zu beichten?


----------



## Fuuton (22. Mai 2009)

nabend


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Jemand was zu beichten?


Ja ich.




Nabend ihr alle


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Mai 2009)

Jaa Raid is geplatzt, weil der Leader beleidigt wurde und dann seine "Ehre" wiederherstellen musste ~_~
dann hab ich Gilde geleavt weil mich die deppen ankotzen


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Mai 2009)

JAAA ich beichte ja, ich find das hier ganz treffend und lustig !!


----------



## Aero_one (22. Mai 2009)

Aloha ...


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Und hattet ihr schöne Feiertage?


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Mai 2009)

Kann es sein das hier grad ne übermacht an Anime-Fans da ist ? ^^

lg


----------



## Spectrales (22. Mai 2009)

Huhu


----------



## Fuuton (22. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Kann es sein das hier grad ne übermacht an Anime-Fans da ist ? ^^
> 
> lg



magst du keine animes? ^^


----------



## Aero_one (22. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Kann es sein das hier grad ne übermacht an Anime-Fans da ist ? ^^



Hmm ... da könntest du recht haben. Wenn man sich die ganzen Sigs so anschaut ^^


----------



## Spectrales (22. Mai 2009)

Wenn ihr über Manga / Anime reden wollt dann.. -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&start=3880


----------



## Aero_one (22. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und hattet ihr schöne Feiertage?



Feiertage ? ... Ich hatte nur einen Tag frei und musste heute wieder arbeiten -.- Naja dafür nächste Woche Urlaub


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Mai 2009)

Nein ich mag keine Animes das sieht man super an dem Video das ich gepostet hab, aber da merkt man das sich niemand die geposteten vids ansieht ^^

lg


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Jemand was zu beichten?


ich hab der unerwarteten obenohne bedienung gestern total vergessen trinkgeld zu geben >.<


----------



## Maladin (22. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich hab der unerwarteten obenohne bedienung gestern total vergessen trinkgeld zu geben >.<



Wo hätte sie es auch hinstecken sollen.

Das erinnert mich an die Story, wo wir (Kumpels und ich) verzweifelt auf nackte Kellnerinnen gewartet haben, da wir lasen "Ab 21 Uhr oben ohne Bedienung". Wir haben irgendwann verstanden das mit oben der 2. Stock gemeint war .. *sigh*


----------



## Spectrales (22. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich hab der unerwarteten obenohne bedienung gestern total vergessen trinkgeld zu geben >.<



Ach.. Du warst das also..
Ich war ganz enttäuscht.. als du mich bezahlt hast auf den Cent genau.. :<



Maladin schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an die Story, wo wir (Kumpels und ich) verzweifelt auf nackte Kellnerinnen gewartet haben, da wir lasen "Ab 21 Uhr oben ohne Bedienung". Wir haben irgendwann verstanden das mit oben der 2. Stock gemeint war .. *sigh*



Rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Wo hätte sie es auch hinstecken sollen.
> 
> Das erinnert mich an die Story, wo wir (Kumpels und ich) verzweifelt auf nackte Kellnerinnen gewartet haben, da wir lasen "Ab 21 Uhr oben ohne Bedienung". Wir haben irgendwann verstanden das mit oben der 2. Stock gemeint war .. *sigh*


Lol so zieht man Kunden xD

Genau das selbe wenn man "FREIBIER" an die Tür klebt und dann erfährt das die Biermarke Frei heißt ^^

lg


----------



## Spectrales (22. Mai 2009)

Omg.. Der coole "soo..." Thread ist weg


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Wo hätte sie es auch hinstecken sollen.
> 
> Das erinnert mich an die Story, wo wir (Kumpels und ich) verzweifelt auf nackte Kellnerinnen gewartet haben, da wir lasen "Ab 21 Uhr oben ohne Bedienung". Wir haben irgendwann verstanden das mit oben der 2. Stock gemeint war .. *sigh*



*lach* xD
bei usn war es so, das wir einfach nur die erste bar für den abend gesucht hatten, wom man möglichst billig sein bier bekommt. gute "spielunke" gefunden, reingesetzt, auf der karte stand was von "nette bedienung am männertag" und da stand sie auch schon vor uns^^. lustiger weise waren wir nach einer halben stunde für alle anwesenden(gäste 30+) mehr ein augenfang als die bedienung. gesellschaft wurde richtig lustig und r****, eine 70 prostietuierte , komplettierte das geschehen mit ihren lebensgeschichten(und der falschrum gerauchten zigarre xD)

edit: stimtm eigentlich, jetzt wo du es sagst, weiß ich garnicht mehr wo sie das portmonee immer hergeholt hat^^


----------



## Aero_one (22. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> "Ab 21 Uhr oben ohne Bedienung". Wir haben irgendwann verstanden das mit oben der 2. Stock gemeint war .. *sigh*



Oh man ... ^^ das kommt mir so verdammt bekannt vor. Vorallem haben wir nach ca. 20 min gefragt wann das denn anfangen würde, das oben ohne serviert wird. Die Kellnerin hat ziemlich blöde geschaut ^^


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg.. Der coole "soo..." Thread ist weg


Nur umbenannt.
Ich habe sogar ein paar Fragen beantwortet. Dafür hatte ich aber nur eine Minute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> edit: stimtm eigentlich, jetzt wo du es sagst, weiß ich garnicht mehr wo sie das portmonee immer hergeholt hat^^


Da fällt mir spontan nur ein Ort ein.


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> edit: stimtm eigentlich, jetzt wo du es sagst, weiß ich garnicht mehr wo sie das portmonee immer hergeholt hat^^


wenn die nur oben ohne is dann hatt se ja ne hose(oder eher was mit weniger stoff) an 

Logik trifft Witz kritisch, Witz stirbt

lg


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wenn die nur oben ohne is dann hatt se ja ne hose(oder eher was mit weniger stoff) an
> 
> Logik trifft Witz kritisch, Witz stirbt
> 
> lg


schwarze hotpants mit lila saum. da war kein platz für ein portmonee, außerdem hab ich nur gesagt ich weiß es nicht mehr. das kann auch auf den alkoholpegel zurück zu führen sein^^


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Dann vermute ich wohl richtig. :O


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Mai 2009)

Du säufst dir bei ner Bar die hucke voll ? du musst ja cash haben ^^

lg


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Du säufst dich bei ner Bar die hucke voll ? du musst ja cash haben ^^
> 
> lg


nicht in *einer* bar, es war nee kneipentour durch berlin^^ r***** war dabei auch nicht die letzte bordsteinschwalbe die ich gesehen hab.
und ja ich hatte gestern cash, immerhin geh ich für sowas nebenher auch arbeiten und spar natürlich auf solche tage hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: mehr als 20- 25&#8364; hab ich außerdem garnichtmal ausgegeben. am anfang hatte ich noch von einem anderen mal nen halben barcardi razz. der steigt er etwas in den kopf


----------



## Kronas (22. Mai 2009)

man nehme 5 dutzend eier schmeiße sie in eine schüssel und rühe sie verfickt nochmal um... und heraus kommt: PENIS


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> man nehme 5 dutzend eier schmeiße sie in eine schüssel und rühe sie verfickt nochmal um... und heraus kommt: PENIS


wtf?


----------



## Aero_one (22. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> man nehme 5 dutzend eier schmeiße sie in eine schüssel und rühe sie verfickt nochmal um... und heraus kommt: PENIS



Erfahrungsbericht ?


----------



## Nuffing (22. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> man nehme 5 dutzend eier schmeiße sie in eine schüssel und rühe sie verfickt nochmal um... und heraus kommt: PENIS



kenn ich =P


----------



## Kronas (22. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Erfahrungsbericht ?





sTereoType schrieb:


> wtf?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwPDbqnZPgI


----------



## Nuffing (22. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B0v0QHPpB0 das meint er^^


----------



## Nuffing (22. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwPDbqnZPgI



Die deutsche version ist scheiße....


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Mai 2009)

Naja die deutschen Versionen von Blacky sind eh ned so schlecht ... aber Metal Gear Awesome muss man einfach in englisch gesehn ham ^^

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Mai 2009)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

ok, kannte ich doch schon, aber an das mit den eiern konnt ich mich nicht erinnern^^


----------



## Kronas (22. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Die deutsche version ist scheiße....


hey seit wann bist du lv 55 vorgestern warst du noch 30
hast du einen chinesen?


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

omg tonsil trouble

"I'm not sure , I'm HIV positiv" xD

edit: kronas das fällt dir jetzt auf? sie hat doch schon vor paar tagen gesagt das sie ab jetzt mit DK weiter zockt^^


----------



## Nuffing (22. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hey seit wann bist du lv 55 vorgestern warst du noch 30
> hast du einen chinesen?



eigendlich bin ich schon längst mit nem DK level 62 aber dieses scheiß buffed uploader teil geht net wie es soll, etwa es loadet gar nicht ab, oder es loadet 2 jahre später nen char hoch, ich glaub 7 tage nach dem ich was geuplaodet hab hats mir mein level 8 magier mal geuploadet...

Naja ich tu ab und zu jetzt mal manuel uploaden.

Ich wär auch eigendlich schon 70, aber ich spiel mit nem kumpel und der brauch ewig deswgen mach ich mir gleich noch nen DK twink den ich dann zock wenn er nicht on ist ich weiß nur noch nicht genau wo ich einen machen soll.


----------



## Nuffing (22. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> omg tonsil trouble
> 
> "I'm not sure , I'm HIV positiv" xD
> 
> edit: kronas das fällt dir jetzt auf? sie hat doch schon vor paar tagen gesagt das sie ab jetzt mit DK weiter zockt^^



Richtig mein stereo schnuck hat aufgepasst... ich hab heute aber erst questen angefangen...ide letzten 2 tage durft ich net weil er keine zeit hatte ... da hab ich dann halt ingi nachgeskillt und so zeug


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Richtig mein stereo schnuck hat aufgepasst... ich hab heute aber erst questen angefangen...ide letzten 2 tage durft ich net weil er keine zeit hatte ... da hab ich dann halt ingi nachgeskillt und so zeug


hast du denn dabei kein déjà-vu ? oO


----------



## Nuffing (22. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> hast du denn dabei kein déjà-vu ? oO



Em nein wieso Oo? naja ich hat schon mal nen dk wo ich allse nach geskillt ahb aber osnst , nein ich versteh net was du meinst verklär mal bitte


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

das ist doch genau die gleiche ausgangssituation wie beim letzten acc, den du nun nicht mehr hast


----------



## Medmius (22. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend an alle.

Ich habe eben dieses Link von einem Kollegen bekommen:
http://www.cray.com/products/CX1.aspx
Ein Supercomputer für Büro/Haus

Grundausstattung: (Quelle: Wikipedia)

    * Prozessoren: bis zu acht Einheiten mit je bis zu zwei Intel-Xeon-(Multikern-)Prozessoren
    * Arbeitsspeicher: bis zu 64 Gigabyte RAM (DDR2-800)
    * Kommunikation: intern über integrierte Gigabit-Ethernet-Switches
    * Betriebssystem: Redhat Linux oder Microsoft HPC Server 2008
    * Maße: (Breite) 31 cm × (Höhe) 44,5 cm × (Tiefe) 90,4 cm
    * Leistungsaufnahme: 1600 Watt

Kosten: Das Gerät kostet je nach Ausstattung zwischen 25.000 und 60.000 US-Dollar (2008)

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Nuffing (22. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das ist doch genau die gleiche ausgangssituation wie beim letzten acc, den du nun nicht mehr hast



Nur das der unterschied ist das es nen naderer kumpel ist der nicht meine account daten hat so wie der lutscher^^


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

mit dem ding bräucht ich im winter keine separate heizung mehr ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ein Supercomputer für Büro/Haus
> 
> Kosten: Das Gerät kostet je nach Ausstattung zwischen 25.000 und 60.000 US-Dollar (2008)


Ehhm sag lieber "Ein Supercomputer für die Reichen Säcke für Büro/Haus"

Einen Kinosaal gibts au fürs Haus aber naja 

also ich kann nich einfach ma so 60.000 $ ausm Ärmel schütteln 

lg


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Nur das der unterschied ist das es nen naderer kumpel ist der nicht meine account daten hat so wie der lutscher^^


mal sehen wie lang das so bleibt ^^


----------



## Medmius (22. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub, ich poste das mal im Technik-Forum. Will mal die Meinungen von "Experten" hören^^


----------



## Nuffing (22. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> mal sehen wie lang das so bleibt ^^



for ever ist mein account xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> BLA



Wozu?


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Mai 2009)

Nuffing ich würd aber auch aufpassen wo du zockst. Hab ma bei nem Kumpel gezockt und schon wurd ich en Tag drauf gehackt ^^

lg


----------



## Medmius (22. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wozu?



Einfach mal um zu hören, ob es wirklich Lohnt, 60.000 Dollar für ein Computer auszugeben.  Und um über das Computer ein bisschen zu plaudern. Schliesslich gibts doch viele Computerfreaks hier.


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Also er sieht nicht schlecht aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich würde nie für einen Pc soviel zahlen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Einfach mal um zu hören, ob es wirklich Lohnt, 60.000 Dollar für ein Computer auszugeben.  Und um über das Computer ein bisschen zu plaudern. Schliesslich gibts doch viele Computerfreaks hier.



Was willst du damit anstellen? Für nen Normalanwender ist das Ding nutzlos...


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was willst du damit anstellen? Für nen Normalanwender ist das Ding nutzlos...


Ich glaub er hatte den Plan damit mehrere Leute sich das Ding zusammen kaufen und damit alle auf diesen einem Computer spielen.

Aber so einfach is das denk ich ma nich ... Trotzdem teurer Spaß für Reiche Leute oder Unternehmen ^^

lg


----------



## Aero_one (22. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was willst du damit anstellen? Für nen Normalanwender ist das Ding nutzlos...



Aber mehr als ... außer zum Wirtschaftsankurbeln taugt das Ding leider echt nichts. Wuhu ich habe 3% Core - Last wtf -.-


----------



## steakpfanne (22. Mai 2009)

Also da laggt nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber 60.000 is n bissl viel, da kauf ich mir lieber n Auto^^


----------



## Medmius (22. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was willst du damit anstellen? Für nen Normalanwender ist das Ding nutzlos...



Das ist mir natürlich auch klar.  Aber es ist ja nicht verboten, über solche Sachen zu diskutieren.


----------



## Nuffing (22. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Das ist mir natürlich auch klar.  Aber es ist ja nicht verboten, über solche Sachen zu diskutieren.



Naja gut, aber ich glaub kaum das jetzt jemand hier über so was diskutieren will ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Mai 2009)

Ich zieh mir das jetzt schon 20 mal rein aber es is einfach zu geil x

lg


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

bildblog ist jetzt seit 2 tagen down, will jemand anders die rolle übernehmen und mir zeigen was die bild in diesen zwei tagen für mist geschrieben hat?


----------



## Aero_one (22. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Naja gut, aber ich glaub kaum das jetzt jemand hier über so was diskutieren will ^^



Unwahrscheinlich ...


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Mai 2009)

Ich zieh mir mal Vanguard, da ich grad kB auf wow oder war hab und wollt ma fragen ob das jmd schonma gespielt hat, und wie des so is?

außerdem sin Ferien, und so hab ich ne sinnvolle möglichkeit 14 Tage rumzubringen ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich zieh mir mal Vanguard, da ich grad kB auf wow oder war hab und wollt ma fragen ob das jmd schonma gespielt hat, und wie des so is?


uhhh BÖSER Terrorsatan

naja passt zu deinem namen ^^

lg


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Ich muss sagen Battlefield Heroes ist ein tolles Game!


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Mai 2009)

Mephi, dazu gibtsn Trial, also ich zieh das von der Offiziellen page ^^


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich zieh mir mal Vanguard, da ich grad kB auf wow oder war hab und wollt ma fragen ob das jmd schonma gespielt hat, und wie des so is?
> 
> außerdem sin Ferien, und so hab ich ne sinnvolle möglichkeit 14 Tage rumzubringen ^^


für rp und crafter ein paradies, vorallem nicht ganz so weichgespült wie manch anderes mmo. mir gefiel es damals sehr. leider ward as noch zu anfangszeiten wo viele bugs da waren und die welt nicht allzu athmosspährisch war, aber da hat sich nun auch schon was getan. extra für trails gitb es ein eigenständiges gebiet wo man alles vom spiel kennen lernt.
es war auch mal geplant das spieler selber ganze städte hochziehen konnten udn das sogar direkt neben bösen mobs. dementsprechend musste wachen her die die neue stadt bewachen. etc. allgemein kam man sich mehr in die welt integriert vor, so konnten auch boote selbst gebautw erdeen(aber nicht alleiend a verschiedene berufe und resourcen von nöten) ein druide konnte dann z.b per zauber widn verstärken udn somit schiff schneller werden lassen. aber da ich seit langem nicht mehr spiele(unter anderem aufgrund mangelnder lokalisation, denn das macht das diplomatiesystem leider zunichte), kann ich auch nicht mehr als spekulieren wie es grad ist^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Mai 2009)

mhh ein ehemaliger Gildenkollege von mir aus WAR-Zeiten spielt es, und is ganz begeistert ^^

ich ziehs mir fjeden fall mal rein ^^

wozu sind Ferien sonst gut

und EQ2 kann ich mit dem komischen Stationlauncher auch zocke  *hehe*

das mit dem eigenen Trial-Startgebiet klingt auch toll


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen Battlefield Heroes ist ein tolles Game!


/discuss!!!


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> /discuss!!!



Nie gespielt, nie was drüber gelesen, nie ein Video darüber angekuckt 

[/discuss]


----------



## Nuffing (22. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> /discuss!!!



<---- interesiert sich nicht wirklich für shooter


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Mai 2009)

Ogott das is ja mit cellshading   *WÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜRG*

Es gibt spiele, da passt es ( egtl nur XIII ^^ )
Es passt nicht zu : 
TF2
Battlefield

mehr gibts nicht zu sagen

außer : Ich will Battlefield 3 ( wie 2 bloß bessere Grafik und mehr möglicheiten  ^^ )


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> /discuss!!!


Battlefield find ich nich so gut, 1942 hat bei meinem PC erstma garnich funktioniert und alle anderen sind auch nich herausragend gut

ich bleib da lieber bei den Klassikern wie Unreal Tournament (wobei UT3 echt ein griff ins Klo war)

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Mai 2009)

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article37870...gen-Kokain.html
lol^^


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article37870...gen-Kokain.html
> lol^^


lol ich kauf mir gleich einen Vorrat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article37870...gen-Kokain.html
> lol^^



Gute Nacht Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

das sich das überhaupt verkauft. ich habs einmal getrunken(schmeckte wie ein aufgelöstes schlumpfeneis) und nie wieder. das normale red bull reicht mir^^
btw: wie nennt man eine politesse die ihre tage hat?.......Red bull xD


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Deutschland
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


frankreich hatte red bull bis 2008 wegen der substanz taurin nicht zugelassen, im gegensatz dazu klingt unser verbot doch noch logisch^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Mai 2009)

Das Frankreich am Arsch ist, ist nichts neues...^^


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

natürlich ist frankreich am arsch, nicht umsonst liegt die antipathie zum franzmann in des deutschen erbgut^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Mai 2009)

Zum Franzmann, ja... zur Franzfrau... nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Zum Franzmann, ja... zur Franzfrau... nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das image der franzfrau ist eine heimliche werbung von frankreich die dosiert in unser fernsehen gemischt wird. eine hübsche franzosen habe ich persönlich jedenfalls noch nicht gesehen. auch nicht in frankreich, ihnen verdanken wir auch das image der behaarten europäearin


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Mai 2009)

Och... ich hab da eine gesehen... ganz süß das Ding... rotes langes, gelocktes Haar, eine Stubbsnase, das ein oder andere Sommersprößchen...

Hachja.... damals ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> eine hübsche franzosen habe ich persönlich jedenfalls noch nicht gesehen.


erinnert mich an die simpsons folge...
"wie schaffen es eure frauen, immer so jung auszusehen?"
"warte, bis du sie aus der nähe siehst" *g*


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Och... ich hab da eine gesehen... ganz süß das Ding... rotes langes, gelocktes Haar, eine Stubbsnase, das ein oder andere Sommersprößchen...
> 
> Hachja.... damals ^^


pipi kam aus schweden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> pipi kam aus schweden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och... die Dame die ich traf war ganz echt ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> pipi kam aus schweden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


für den bruchteil einer skunde hab ich nicht an das mädel gedacht und mich gewundert...


----------



## Aero_one (23. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> für den bruchteil einer sekunde hab ich nicht an das mädel gedacht und mich gewundert...



Me too ... me too


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> für den bruchteil einer skunde hab ich nicht an das mädel gedacht und mich gewundert...


immerhin hab ich es damit in deine sig geschafft^^
der satz hätte auch aus "wir sind nochmal davon gekommen" stammen können alla. "Mr. Antrobus erfand heute in Schweden das Pipi" ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> immerhin hab ich es damit in deine sig geschafft^^
> der satz hätte auch aus "wir sind nochmal davon gekommen" stammen können alla. "Mr. Antrobus erfand heute in Schweden das Pipi" ^^


hm laut wiki ist es ein theaterstück... bisher hatte ich nicht das vergnügen (?) es zu sehen. von daher kann es zwar witzig sein, aber ohne den zsmhang zu kennen find ich es nicht so lustig wie deinen satz^^


----------



## Spectrales (23. Mai 2009)

Omg.. Wie lächerlich ist das denn.. mit dem Red Bull Cola Verbot

Wirkt Kokain überhaupt, wenn mans nicht schnupft?


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm laut wiki ist es ein theaterstück... bisher hatte ich nicht das vergnügen (?) es zu sehen. von daher kann es zwar witzig sein, aber ohne den zsmhang zu kennen find ich es nicht so lustig wie deinen satz^^


um ehrlich zu sein, ich fand das stück vom inhalt her scheiße , auch wenn der rest der welt das wohl anders sieht laut wiki xD kenne es nur durch unseren ehemaligen ds kurs die es aufführten. mr.antrobus war ein erfinder der für die ständige entwicklung stand und eigentlich seit anbeginn der zeit existiert(samt familie) so erfindet er z.b. das erste rad und soziemlich alles andere wie den Buchstaben F .


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg.. Wie lächerlich ist das denn.. mit dem Red Bull Cola Verbot
> 
> Wirkt Kokain überhaupt, wenn mans nicht schnupft?


lol? xD


----------



## Spectrales (23. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> lol? xD



Was.. lol?

Wenn mans trinkt, dann gelangts ja nicht wirklich ins Gehirn.. also nicht in nenneswerten Mengen


----------



## Aero_one (23. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wirkt Kokain überhaupt, wenn mans nicht schnupft?



Ja ... wieso denn auch nicht ?


----------



## Spectrales (23. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Ja ... wieso denn auch nicht ?





Spectrales schrieb:


> Wenn mans trinkt, dann gelangts ja nicht wirklich ins Gehirn.. also nicht in nenneswerten Mengen


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Desktop nur angeschaut,du hast mir eben im IRC noch weiteres gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


irc? o_O

ach fuck, falscher thread >.<


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach fuck, falscher thread >.<


Haha!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Was.. lol?
> 
> Wenn mans trinkt, dann gelangts ja nicht wirklich ins Gehirn.. also nicht in nenneswerten Mengen


doch oO
es verzögert bloß den wirkeintritt
viele junkies schmieren sich ihr koks auch unters zahnfleisch


----------



## Spectrales (23. Mai 2009)

Alles klar.

Aber ich denk mal, dass das Kokain gehalt so gering ist, dass der Koffein stärker wirkt


----------



## Aero_one (23. Mai 2009)

> ZITAT(Aero_one @ 23.05.2009, 00:24) *
> Ja ... wieso denn auch nicht ?
> 
> ZITAT(Spectrales @ 23.05.2009, 00:23) *
> Wenn mans trinkt, dann gelangts ja nicht wirklich ins Gehirn.. also nicht in nenneswerten Mengen



Es wird in der Leber zu kA. was umgewandelt ... das gelangt dann in dein Blut und hat sogar nen stärkeren Effekt (soweit ich mich da noch dunkel an die Worte meines Lehrers erinnere, man Zeit vergeht so schnell)


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> 
> Aber ich denk mal, dass das Kokain gehalt so gering ist, dass der Koffein stärker wirkt


klar ist der gering und würde wahrscheinlich nach literweise red bull cola immernoch keine wirkung zeigen (ähnlich wie bei der ersten original cola), aber deutsche bürohängste halt^^


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> 
> Aber ich denk mal, dass das Kokain gehalt so gering ist, dass der Koffein stärker wirkt


Naja aber du musst bedenken das das Kokain THEORETISCH schneller ins blut kommt wegen dem Zucker ... Deswegen wird man von Cola+alk schneller besoffen als mit der selben menge alk ohne cola

Aber naja Cola entkräftet ja au den Körper, und kann zu Knochenschwund, Karies, Stoffwechselstörungen oder Zuckerkrankheit führen und is ned verboten

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Mai 2009)

*Eis mampf und zuschau*


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *Eis mampf und zuschau*


um die uhrzeit ? uhh das geht auffe hüften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Mai 2009)

Eine Kugel hat keine Hüften...


----------



## Aero_one (23. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *Eis mampf und zuschau*


*Burger rüberreich ?*

Hmm  ... ich glaub ... ich hol mir noch nen Bier. 



> Aber naja Cola entkräftet ja au den Körper, und kann zu Knochenschwund, Karies, Stoffwechselstörungen oder Zuckerkrankheit führen und is ned verboten



Mach den Leuten doch hier keine Angst ... Cola ist gesund ... gesund * Du willst mir keine Killersticks verkaufen*


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Mach den Leuten doch hier keine Angst ...


wasser kann auch tödlich sein... *uhuuuuu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2009)

watt hier schon wieder für colagerüchte rausgehauen werden^^ cola hat übrigens einen geringeren zuckergehalt als z.b. o-saft oder apfelsaft. auch wurde cola anfangs als medizin verkauft und ward aher nur in apotheken erhältlich.
von das mit cola und alk ist so auch nicht ganz richtig. kipp dir vor alkohol genuss mal traubenzucker hinter und schluck ein dextro energie, dann weißte was schnell besoffen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das liegtd aran das zucker in jegweder form (auch in bier enthalten) das blut leicht verdünnt und adern erweitert. das blut transportiert dadurch schneller stoffe wie alkohol.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> von das mit cola und alk ist so auch nicht ganz richtig. kipp dir vor alkohol genuss mal traubenzucker hinter und schluck ein dextro energie, dann weißte was schnell besoffen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja was man nicht alles in Chemie lernt ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2009)

? oO
ist da iwo was witziges, was ich nicht verstehe?


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ? oO
> ist da iwo was witziges, was ich nicht verstehe?



Schau doch mal genau hin... oder wenn das nicht hilft... schau nochmal hin und übersetz es doch mal und schau nochmal hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Schau doch mal genau hin... oder wenn das nicht hilft... schau nochmal hin und übersetz es doch mal und schau nochmal hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aso...
ok habs >.<
hab nochma nachgeschaut, stapled heist getackert und net geklebt... hab das verwechselt...


----------



## Spectrales (23. Mai 2009)

Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein getackertes Kondom!
naja..

Bin dann mal im bett


----------



## m3o91 (23. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWtC1uimwB4                                    mario
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc8JwTfDtA4...feature=related             assasins creed


gott hab ich mich ebend totgelacht xDD


----------



## Nuffing (23. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQiTwqtUVTU...feature=related
das ist auch übelst geil xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Mai 2009)

So... ich geh pennen... mir fällt weder ein Name für die Schiffsklasse ein, noch ein anständiges Design... da ich eh nicht zeichnen kann...


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2009)




----------



## m3o91 (23. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QWy91ggogA&NR=1


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2009)

ich verabschiede mich für heute morgen auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Mai 2009)

maunz?


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> maunz?


Nabend


----------



## Manoroth (23. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend



morgen wenn ich bitten darf!


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> morgen wenn ich bitten darf!


Oh ja stimmt.


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

Ich geh jetzt kurz etwas essen und danach geh ich schlafen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Manoroth (23. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt kurz etwas essen und danach geh ich schlafen.
> 
> Gute Nacht



schweinerei... du bist ganz schön fies... ich mag dich nemmer... so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuuton (23. Mai 2009)

*gähn* moin


----------



## Manoroth (23. Mai 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> *gähn* moin



*regähn* cya ich bin wech^^


----------



## Birk (23. Mai 2009)

*torkelt rein*  what the fuck is up here


----------



## Fuuton (23. Mai 2009)

tjo birk nix..was machste?


----------



## Birk (23. Mai 2009)

doof vorm pc rumsitzen und über den sinn des lebens nachdenken ^^  so wie immer wenn ich besoffen von ner party nach hause komme


----------



## Fuuton (23. Mai 2009)

schön schön..und da geht mein letzter freund in skype weg..mit dem ich reden kann..ich mach mirn bier auf ^^


----------



## Birk (23. Mai 2009)

Ich komme zum schluss dass es der sinn des lebens ist, spaß zu haben und sein geld zu verschleudern =D


----------



## Fuuton (23. Mai 2009)

öhm..für alk ja ^^


----------



## Birk (23. Mai 2009)

sheees like heroin

ass, selling us for heroin
ass, selling us for heroin
ass, selling us for heroin

she wants nothing more, but to be a little whore


----------



## Fuuton (23. Mai 2009)

Du kommst auf scheiße wenn du besoffen bist o.o


----------



## Birk (23. Mai 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> Du kommst auf scheiße wenn du besoffen bist o.o


Das ist ein lied von system of a down =D   klick den text an dann wirst du weitergeleitet ^^


----------



## Fuuton (23. Mai 2009)

nur für dich hör ich auf mein KiZ album zu stoppen..große ehre ^^

Edit: WTF XD wasn lied ^^ gleich mal downloaden xD
Edit2: hmm, auch nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl ich nicht auf sowas stehe


----------



## Birk (23. Mai 2009)

Looking for a mother
That will get me high
Just a stupid motherfucker
If I die, I die


das hier ist noch besser


----------



## Fuuton (23. Mai 2009)

hmmm..kurz toast machen ^^

re..


----------



## Birk (23. Mai 2009)

hachja.. system of a down ist genial.... wenns allein nach "wtf-liedern" ala shes like heroin geht kann ich dir das album mesmerize wärmstens empfehlen =D

so ich geh jetzt mal pennen.,.. bin schon wieder seit über 50 stunden auf...


----------



## Fuuton (23. Mai 2009)

gute nacht !


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

Abend


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

ich soll Kronas entschuldigen, er will Ruf farmen für Botschafter


----------



## Medmius (23. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

Abend Skatero und Medimus

edit: dann eben Medmius


----------



## Medmius (23. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Medimus



Bum   schon wieder falsch    damit wurde mein Nickname schon 7 mal falsch geschrieben


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Bum   schon wieder falsch    damit wurde mein Nickname schon 7 mal falsch geschrieben



beim schnellen darüber gehen les ich das so 

tut mir leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Bum   schon wieder falsch    damit wurde mein Nickname schon 7 mal falsch geschrieben


ich zähl schon garnicht mehr wie oft ich Stereo... gesehen hab ^^


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich zähl schon garnicht mehr wie oft ich Stereo... gesehen hab ^^


Die Leute sind nur zu faul um Shift während eines Wortes zu drücken.


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Leute sind nur zu faul um Shift während eines Wortes zu drücken.



/sign

stereo ist viel einfacher zu schreiben


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> stereo ist viel einfacher zu schreiben


Du warst ja schon bei deinem eigenen Namen zu faul. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

was ihr immer habt, dann isser alt falschgeschrieben da geht nich die welt unter :O

ajo nabend

lg


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du warst ja schon bei deinem eigenen Namen zu faul.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon, was erwartest du?


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> was ihr immer habt, dann isser alt falschgeschrieben da geht nich die welt unter :O
> 
> ajo nabend
> 
> lg



Abend

für manche gehts sie wohl doch unter...


----------



## Medmius (23. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> für manche gehts sie wohl doch unter...



So ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> So ist es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So will sich noch jemand beschweren, dass wir sein name falsch schreiben?


----------



## Nuffing (23. Mai 2009)

Hi... ich muss pinkeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> So will sich noch jemand beschweren, dass wir sein name falsch schreiben?


Jop hier.


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Hi... ich muss pinkeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



abend

viel spaß dabei


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Hi... ich muss pinkeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (23. Mai 2009)

So fertisch xD was ist heute das thema?


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop hier.



Wer schreibt den dein Name falsch?


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

Abend

Selor Kiith, das Bild ist so verdammt toll


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> Selor Kiith, das Bild ist so verdammt toll



Es ist ja auch '*Der* Sisko' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wer schreibt den dein Name falsch?


Alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch '*Der* Sisko'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß genau wen du meinst ;D


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Mai 2009)

Aber... zu meiner Schande muss ich sagen... ich kann ums verrecken nicht die Episode nennen, in welcher dieser Szene zu sehen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber... zu meiner Schande muss ich sagen... ich kann ums verrecken nicht die Episode nennen, in welcher dieser Szene zu sehen war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist doch..Star Trek oder?


----------



## sTereoType (23. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Leute sind nur zu faul um Shift während eines Wortes zu drücken.


stereo wär ja ok, weil man im inet generell alles klein schreibt, aber wenn einer sich die mühe macht udn groß und kleinschreibung beachtet, dann soll er das/die T/s groß schreiben und nicht das s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Mai 2009)

Natürlich ist es das.... Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, Captain Benjamin Lafayette Sisko, der Abgesandte der Propheten, 'Der Sisko' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es das.... Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, Captain Benjamin Lafayette Sisko, der Abgesandte der Propheten, 'Der Sisko'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaaaah, achso der!


----------



## Zonalar (23. Mai 2009)

tag


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

abend Benji9


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

Abend Benji9


----------



## Medmius (23. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

Hat einer ein Thema?


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Mai 2009)

Sims 2/3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sims 2/3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab ich früher gespielt, jetzt ist es langweilig geworden.


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sims 2/3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab nurs erste gespielt^^

aber wir können trotzdem darüber reden


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

Ich hab denen immer übergrosse Ohren, Augen und Nasen gemacht. Sah schrecklich aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich hab denen immer übergrosse Ohren, Augen und Nasen gemacht. Sah schrecklich aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine sind immer gestorben :O


----------



## Aero_one (23. Mai 2009)

Nabend =)


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Nabend =)


Nabend


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sims 2/3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sims 2 war gut
Sims 3 wird überragend.
Ende der Diskussion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (23. Mai 2009)

hi zusammen


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> hi zusammen


Hallo


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

@birk  abend

@razyl dann gib n neues thema


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Mathe oder Französisch, was ist schwerer zu Maturieren ?

Ich find Mathe VIELLLL einfacher !

lg


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Mathe oder Französisch, was ist schwerer zu Maturieren ?
> 
> Ich find Mathe VIELLLL einfacher !
> 
> lg


Beides sche**fächher - ich würd beides net machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Mathe oder Französisch, was ist schwerer zu Maturieren ?
> 
> Ich find Mathe VIELLLL einfacher !
> 
> lg



ich hab kein Französisch
ich hab Latein gewählt und ich bereue es -.-


----------



## Birk (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich würd beides net machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast kein Mathe in der Schule? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (23. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sims 2/3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich freu mich auf 3. Endlich wirklich dicke Menschen und keine Frauen mit etwas mehr Hüfte und Busen und nem Bauch als wär sie im 5. Monat schwanger -.-


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Naja ich MUSS eines davon Maturieren, und die meisten nehmen Französisch, aber ich find Mathe viel einfacher ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Du hast kein Mathe in der Schule?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Leider ja. Obwohl ich dieses Fach verabscheue



Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf 3. Endlich wirklich dicke Menschen und keine Frauen mit etwas mehr Hüfte und Busen und nem Bauch als wär sie im 5. Monat schwanger -.-


Du machst dir nur dicke Frauen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3 wird Hammer,noch mehr am Haus machbar \o/ und endlich eine frei begehbare welt ohne dieses lästige instanzierte zeug -.-
Abend Lilly btw.


----------



## Fuuton (23. Mai 2009)

Nabend

der tag ging ja schnell zu ende wtf o.o


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Leider ja. Obwohl ich dieses Fach verabscheue
> 
> 
> Du machst dir nur dicke Frauen?
> ...


Kann man das eigene Auto richtig steuern?


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kann man das eigene Auto richtig steuern?


Dies noch nicht(lustig das sie das bis heute nicht mal in ein addon gebracht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber man kann die Stadt die man hat frei begehen,und nicht das man,ein Haus hat und neben den Haus wäre eigentlich noch ein Haus aber in Sims 2 und Sims 1 siehst du das Haus vom nachbarn nicht. Das ist dort eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeendlich drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (23. Mai 2009)

Ich warte auch schon auf Sims 3 =D  Ich hab mir nicht allzuviel angeschaut und lass mich überraschen was dazukommt an neuem Zeug


----------



## Lillyan (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du machst dir nur dicke Frauen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nicht nur, aber auch ^^ Aber was die als dick bezeichnen ist eine Beleidigung für die Durchschnittsfrau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Häuser sehen eh sehr schick aus, die ich bisher gesehen habe. Auch, dass man Möbel schief stellen kann gefällt mir sehr.

Man kann nicht nur Autos steuern, sondern auch Rad fahren etc. :> Wobei ich gespannt bin wie viele Addons es geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dies noch nicht(lustig das sie das bis heute nicht mal in ein addon gebracht haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das wäre irgendwie lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Die Häuser sehen eh sehr schick aus, die ich bisher gesehen habe. Auch, dass man Möbel schief stellen kann gefällt mir sehr.


Der grafikstil gefällt mir. Wirkt nun alles realistischer und die Klamotten haben sogar Falten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das mit den schief stellen ist sehr nett,das hat mich in Sims II und I immer aufgeregt -.- 
Aber endlich bekommt der Job auch mehr zuwendung und man kann den Sims beim arbeiten sogar zuschauen


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber endlich bekommt der Job auch mehr zuwendung und man kann den Sims beim arbeiten sogar zuschauen



Yeah nicht mehr immer nur rumsitzen und Zeit vorspulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (23. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf 3. Endlich wirklich dicke Menschen und keine Frauen mit etwas mehr Hüfte und Busen und nem Bauch als wär sie im 5. Monat schwanger -.-



Du stehst also auf dicke frauen? =D du hast aber merkwürdige vorlieben


----------



## Birk (23. Mai 2009)

Also.. das mit der freibegehbaren Nachbarschaft (nicht mehr instanziert)  und das mit dem Job, bei dem man jetzt zugucken kann klingt eindeutig am besten für mich =D

Noch 11 Tage, 1 Stunde und 30 Minuten...  Ich kanns nicht mehr erwarten >.<


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Also.. das mit der freibegehbaren Nachbarschaft (nicht mehr instanziert)  und das mit dem Job, bei dem man jetzt zugucken kann klingt eindeutig am besten für mich =D
> 
> Noch 11 Tage, 1 Stunde und 30 Minuten...  Ich kanns nicht mehr erwarten >.<


Ist ja gar nicht mehr lange hin...


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

naja in den P2P-Netzwerken ist es ja schon...

http://www.welt.de/webwelt/article3789178/...aubkopiert.html


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> naja in den P2P-Netzwerken ist es ja schon...
> 
> http://www.welt.de/webwelt/article3789178/...aubkopiert.html


Jo - leider.
Ich hoffe mal nicht das EA die konsequenz zieht,doch wieder auf Securom/DRM zu setzen :<


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jo - leider.
> Ich hoffe mal nicht das EA die konsequenz zieht,doch wieder auf Securom/DRM zu setzen :<



Securom ist aber auch nicht allzu schwer zu knacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Securom ist aber auch nicht allzu schwer zu knacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Interessiert sicherlich nicht EA....
Und es gibt KEINEN Kopierschutz der total sicher ist - jeder kann geknackt werden.


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Interessiert sicherlich nicht EA....




Jo, ziemlich schade.
Vorallem für die Leute, die es sich im Laden kaufen...


----------



## Birk (23. Mai 2009)

Also ich werds mir auf jeden Fall im Laden kaufen...


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Also ich werds mir auf jeden Fall im Laden kaufen...



Ich werds mir auch im Laden kaufen (so ne hülle sieht toll aus im Regal :> ) 
Ich hoffe nur, dass ich bis dahin geld hab.
Hab mir gestern GuitarHero Metallica gekauft und brauch jetzt noch n 2tes Pedal für die Drums


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Nichts is 100% sicher aber man muss versuchen so weit an die 100% ranzukommen wie möglich :/

Aber EA denkt jetzt eh drüber nach auf Steam umzusatteln, also Online-Aktivierung

lg


----------



## Nuffing (23. Mai 2009)

Weiß einer ob das auch irgendwann mal für xbox 360 kommt?


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nichts is 100% sicher aber man muss versuchen so weit an die 100% ranzukommen wie möglich :/
> 
> Aber EA denkt jetzt eh drüber nach auf Steam umzusatteln, also Online-Aktivierung
> 
> lg



Ich will aber ne Schachtel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (23. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nichts is 100% sicher aber man muss versuchen so weit an die 100% ranzukommen wie möglich :/
> 
> Aber EA denkt jetzt eh drüber nach auf Steam umzusatteln, also Online-Aktivierung
> 
> lg



Fänd ich gut, besser als so ein dämliches securom das den pc aus spioniert.... und gleichzeitigk önnt man sich über steam das spiel jederzeit wieder saugen auch wenn man die cd net hat und nur sein account =)


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nichts is 100% sicher aber man muss versuchen so weit an die 100% ranzukommen wie möglich :/
> 
> Aber EA denkt jetzt eh drüber nach auf Steam umzusatteln, also Online-Aktivierung


Nicht direkt auf Steam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sie haben ja ihr eigenes Ding da noch. Allerdings kann man die Sims 3 auch schon online aktiveren für diesen Gegenstands Markt etc.
Naja ich bin mal gespannt wann dort das 1. gegenstandsupdate kommt mit 75 neuen sachen für 15 Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Nuffing:
Glaube nicht. Wird aber sicherlich einen Extra ableger bekommen.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ich will aber ne Schachtel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Online Aktivierung = Um das Spiel zu spielen musst du eine Internet verbindung haben und online Aktivieren sowas hat zb. Adobe auch schon

CSS und L4D gibts ja auch in ner Schachtel aber ohne Internet-Verbindung hast du geld aum Fenster geschmissen (aber wer spielt das Offline, und heutzutage hat eh schon jeder ne onlineverbindung)

lg


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Online Aktivierung = Um das Spiel zu spielen musst du eine Internet verbindung haben und online Aktivieren sowas hat zb. Adobe auch schon
> 
> CSS und L4D gibts ja auch in ner Schachtel aber ohne Internet-Verbindung hast du geld aum Fenster geschmissen (aber wer spielt das Offline, und *heutzutage hat eh schon jeder ne onlineverbindung*)
> 
> lg


Stimmt so nicht ganz. Noch hat nicht jeder Ort in Deutschland eine ordentliche Internetverbindung.Und sogar einige Leute haben gar kein internet weil sie es nicht wollen.


----------



## Nuffing (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Nuffing:
> Glaube nicht. Wird aber sicherlich einen Extra ableger bekommen.



hmm ich werd dann wohl auf so nen extra ableger warten....ich hab am pc auser an mmo einfach an nichts mehr spaß, ich finds viel entspannter mit meinen funk kontroller in meinen bettchen zu liegen und da schön zu zocken =)


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Also ich find Steam echt ne gudde Idee, immerhin kannste als besitzer einer Raubkopierten Version nur auf gecrackte Server, und da treiben sich nur Hacker rum, das macht keinen Spaß

Ich hab mir L4D ganz praktisch von Steam gekauft, weil es bei mir in der Umgebung ausverkauft war :/

lg


----------



## mookuh (23. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Online Aktivierung = Um das Spiel zu spielen musst du eine Internet verbindung haben und online Aktivieren sowas hat zb. Adobe auch schon



Ach Aktivierung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab schon gedacht nur online kaufen...
Naja dann ists mir ziemlich egal


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ach Aktivierung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Leider wird der Markt an Spielen im Online Shop wieder stark zunehmen dieses Jahr und die darauf folgenden. Der absatz im direkten Markt um die Ecke nimmt seit den letzten paar Jahren erheblich ab. Für viele ist es einfacher einfach per Click&buy/paypal zu bezahlen und das Spiel dann sofort zu downloaden. Sogar am Sonntag ist dies möglich. Und in sagen wir mal knapp 10 Jahren könnte es evtl. kaum noch spiele in einer normalen Verpackung geben.

@ Mef:
Steam ist eine tolle sache,aber hat auch einige negative Punkte.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht ganz. Noch hat nicht jeder Ort in Deutschland eine ordentliche Internetverbindung.Und sogar einige Leute haben gar kein internet weil sie es nicht wollen.


Bei Sims kann es ja Leute geben die sich das kaufen und keine Internet Verbindung haben, aber du brauchst nur für die Aktivierung im Internet sein.

Ich kenns nebenbei von nem Kumpel aus Deutschland, der wohnt auffem Land, und hat deswegen ne ganz beschissene Verbindung

lg


----------



## Nuffing (23. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Also ich find Steam echt ne gudde Idee, immerhin kannste als besitzer einer Raubkopierten Version nur auf gecrackte Server, und da treiben sich nur Hacker rum, das macht keinen Spaß
> 
> Ich hab mir L4D ganz praktisch von Steam gekauft, weil es bei mir in der Umgebung ausverkauft war :/
> 
> lg



Naja so sicher ist steam auch nicht ebenfals hat mein kumpel kein problem die ganzen steam spiele zu zocken sogar ohne steam, der lädt sich die runter wie jedes andere game, ddie sind schon vorneweg so gemacht das man kein steam brauch, Es schütz auf jeden fall schon mal vor cracks,


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Bei Sims kann es ja Leute geben die sich das kaufen und keine Internet Verbindung haben, aber du brauchst nur für die Aktivierung im Internet sein.
> 
> Ich kenns nebenbei von nem Kumpel aus Deutschland, der wohnt auffem Land, und hat deswegen ne ganz beschissene Verbindung
> 
> lg


Sims 3 hat nur eine optionale Aktivierung. Du wirst dazu nicht gezwungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Naja so sicher ist steam auch nicht ebenfals hat mein kumpel kein problem die ganzen steam spiele zu zocken sogar ohne steam, der lädt sich die runter wie jedes andere game, ddie sind schon vorneweg so gemacht das man kein steam brauch, Es schütz auf jeden fall schon mal vor cracks,


Hmm aber ich glaub der muss sich dann Extra die Server suchen auf denen keine CD-Key abfrage stattfindet.

Non-Steam geht, das is aber dann nur Lan oder per Hamachi. 

lg


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sims 3 hat nur eine optionale Aktivierung. Du wirst dazu nicht gezwungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 Aber was bringt das dann?


----------



## Nuffing (23. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Hmm aber ich glaub der muss sich dann Extra die Server suchen auf denen keine CD-Key abfrage stattfindet.
> 
> Non-Steam geht, das is aber dann nur Lan oder per Hamachi.
> 
> lg



Nene das lädt der genau so runter wie jedes andere, und der braucht für die spiele auch keine internet verbindung, war irgendwie bei left 4 dead , das einzigste was war er konnt weil er kein steam hattte nicht online spielen


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Aber was bringt das dann?


Du hast zugriff auf diesen Sims 3 Community Markt wo du dir Gegenstände aus der Community laden kannst,oder auch direkte neue Sachen für die Sims 3 von EA.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast zugriff auf diesen Sims 3 Community Markt wo du dir Gegenstände aus der Community laden kannst,oder auch direkte neue Sachen für die Sims 3 von EA.



Gegenstände aus der Com, heißt das es gibt nen Item Editor?


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Gegenstände aus der Com, heißt das es gibt nen Item Editor?


Also Kleider konnte man ja schon selber machen.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Nene das lädt der genau so runter wie jedes andere, und der braucht für die spiele auch keine internet verbindung, war irgendwie bei left 4 dead , das einzigste was war er konnt weil er kein steam hattte nicht online spielen


Klar das kann man leicht umgehen, aber L4D ist Offline ZIEMLICH langweilig ^^

Auf Lan-Parties spiellt man manchmal auf dem selben weg miteinander, eben durch Lan, ohne Internetverbindung. Hach das war damals Lustig in Bosnien als ich die alle Nass gemacht hab aber kein Wort von deren Rechtfertigungen verstanden hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war nebenbei auch Non-Steam.

lg


----------



## Nuffing (23. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Klar das kann man leicht umgehen, aber L4D ist Offline ZIEMLICH langweilig ^^
> 
> Auf Lan-Parties spiellt man manchmal auf dem selben weg miteinander, eben durch Lan, ohne Internetverbindung. Hach das war damals Lustig in Bosnien als ich die alle Nass gemacht hab aber kein Wort von deren Rechtfertigungen verstanden hab
> 
> ...



ja scho left 4 dead war ja nur nen beispiel, aber das kann man auch mit jeden anderen steam plichtigen game machen, deswegen ist es nicht so sicher wie man denkt, es wär also auch keine lösung..


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Gegenstände aus der Com, heißt das es gibt nen Item Editor?


 du kannst diesmal die Gegenstände auch direkt deiner Lieblingsfarbe anpassen kannst.
Direkt Item Editor nicht. Allerdings kannst du wieder Kleider herstellen und auch Häuser wie in den Vorgängern.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

Hört sich witzig an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ja scho left 4 dead war ja nur nen beispiel, aber das kann man auch mit jeden anderen steam plichtigen game machen, deswegen ist es nicht so sicher wie man denkt, es wär also auch keine lösung..


Naja solange es Gruppen wie Razor 1911 gibt wird das nie aufhören. 

Steam is aber auf jeden Fall eine bessere Lösung als SecuRom

lg


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

Woah das es sowas gibt trifft mich unerwartet


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

---------->stille<-----------​


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ---------->stille<-----------​


Damit hast du die Stille beendet !

WEEEEEEE

lg


----------



## Nuffing (23. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Damit hast du die Stille beendet !
> 
> WEEEEEEE
> 
> lg



wie sagt seine schöne knuddel süße katze im avatar?

OOMMMMGGG LOOOOOL XD


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> wie sagt seine schöne knuddel süße katze im avatar?
> 
> OOMMMMGGG LOOOOOL XD


Katzen sind weder schön noch süß ok?


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Katzen sind weder schön noch süß ok?



Doch sind sie ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2009)

abend


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Doch sind sie ^^


Nicht wenn sie dir mit voller wucht die krallen in den Arm stechen o_O


----------



## 2boon4you (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Katzen sind weder schön noch süß ok?


naja doch ;>


----------



## 2boon4you (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht wenn sie dir mit voller wucht die krallen in den Arm stechen o_O


Das ist das beste an ihnen ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht wenn sie dir mit voller wucht die krallen in den Arm stechen o_O



Doch sogar dann und zwar in einer kranken, morbiden Art und Weise


----------



## Nuffing (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Katzen sind weder schön noch süß ok?



Doch sind sie Oo


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

2boon4you schrieb:


> Das ist das beste an ihnen ^^


Nicht für den Leidtragenden... und ich kann der katze nichtmal was antun! :<



LiangZhou schrieb:


> Doch sogar dann und zwar in einer kranken, morbiden Art und Weise


Geh zu Manoroth und lass mich damit in ruhe ok?


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> abend


Abend alte Brille


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> abend


Huhu Brille.
Wie gehts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gehts?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zwischen gut und schlecht... gute angabe, wa?


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zwischen gut und schlecht... gute angabe, wa?


Gehts noch ein stück genauer?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gehts noch ein stück genauer?


zwischen sehr gut und sehr schlecht :>


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zwischen sehr gut und sehr schlecht :>


Das ist nicht genauer. Zwischen nicht sehr schlecht und nicht sehr gut, wäre genauer.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl du Weichei xD

Aber selber schuld wenn man die Katze verarscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist nicht genauer. Zwischen nicht sehr schlecht und nicht sehr gut, wäre genauer.


sehr gut und sehr schlecht lässt ein größeres spektrum frei, wo eine spätere analyse genauer sein kann als nur gut und schlecht.


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zwischen sehr gut und sehr schlecht :>


Das ist ungenauer du nap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mefisthor schrieb:


> Razyl du Weichei xD
> 
> Aber selber schuld wenn man die Katze verarscht
> 
> ...


Weichei? Öhm ne,das vieh hat ziemlich fest zugekrallt,das hat mal extrem geblutet :<
Und ich hab die Katze nicht verarscht,das Vieh wollte auf mein Bett und da darf es NICHT hin und da packt man das vieh und dann :< naja dann hat es das vieh gegen den nächstbesten schrank geknallt


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sehr gut und sehr schlecht lässt ein größeres spektrum frei, wo eine spätere analyse genauer sein kann als nur gut und schlecht.


Ich mache keine spätere Analyse ob es dir gut oder schlecht geht. Sag einfach in einem Adjektiv, wie es dir geht. Ok?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sag einfach in einem Adjektiv, wie es dir geht. Ok?


gut


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gut


Na das ist doch toll zu hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weichei? Öhm ne,das vieh hat ziemlich fest zugekrallt,das hat mal extrem geblutet :<
> Und ich hab die Katze nicht verarscht,das Vieh wollte auf mein Bett und da darf es NICHT hin und da packt man das vieh und dann :< naja dann hat es das vieh gegen den nächstbesten schrank geknallt




Na da packt man die Katze am nacken und wirft se runter oder erschreckt se, dann passiert einem dat nich ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Na da packt man die Katze am nacken und wirft se runter oder erschreckt se, dann passiert einem dat nich ^^
> 
> lg


Oder wirft das Vieh einfach nur auf die straße o_O


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Bah eine Hitze ist das :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2009)

kauf dir halt endlich n ventilator ... -.-


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kauf dir halt endlich n ventilator ... -.-


Gib mir geld o-O


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gib mir geld o-O


meine güte, so teuer sind die dinger net, das wirste wohl noch haben


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> meine güte, so teuer sind die dinger net, das wirste wohl noch haben


Mom lass mich überlegen...
Nein - ich bin derzeit sogut wie pleite o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein - ich bin derzeit sogut wie pleite o_O


sag halt deinen eltern, du brauchst sowas, oder du schitzt ihnen ab jetzt die mahlzeiten voll.


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mom lass mich überlegen...
> Nein - ich bin derzeit sogut wie pleite o_O


Kannst ja die aus dem Pc rausnehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bah eine Hitze ist das :<


Mach doch ein Fenster auf ! Draußen hats ja nichma 20°C Oo

Ich hab 5 Fenster und 17 Tabs offen, und Hitze is was ganz anderes !!11einseinself

lg


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sag halt deinen eltern, du brauchst sowas, oder du schitzt ihnen ab jetzt die mahlzeiten voll.


Mein Taschengeld ist für diesen monat aufgebraucht - muss bis Juni warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Mach doch ein Fenster auf ! Draußen hats ja nichma 20°C Oo


Fenster ist offen - trotdem warm :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mein Taschengeld ist für diesen monat aufgebraucht - muss bis Juni warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na deine schränke im zimerm musstes wohl auch nicht selbst bezahlen oder?
sag eifnach, dass es im moment unabdinglich ist.
und wenn sies nicht einsehen, schwitz n tshirt voll und klatschs morgens aufn frühstückstisch... :S


----------



## steakpfanne (23. Mai 2009)

Hiho @ all




Razyl schrieb:


> Mein Taschengeld ist für diesen monat aufgebraucht - muss bis Juni warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kenn ich. Heut mein letztes Geld für n Kasten Pils draufgegangen^^
jetz is pleite


----------



## Mefisthor (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mein Taschengeld ist für diesen monat aufgebraucht - muss bis Juni warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol also du sparst ja ma garnich Oo 

Ich spar mir derzeit 500 Euro für die Ferien an, damit ich richtig Saufen gehn kann !

lg


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na deine schränke im zimerm musstes wohl auch nicht selbst bezahlen oder?
> sag eifnach, dass es im moment unabdinglich ist.
> und wenn sies nicht einsehen, schwitz n tshirt voll und klatschs morgens aufn frühstückstisch... :S


Das mach ich sicherlich nicht - das ist ja eklig o_O


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das mach ich sicherlich nicht - das ist ja eklig o_O


Das ist doch Absicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das mach ich sicherlich nicht - das ist ja eklig o_O


tja, dann wilslte deinen ventilator wohl doch nicht so dringend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Lol also du sparst ja ma garnich Oo
> 
> Ich spar mir derzeit 500 Euro für die Ferien an, damit ich richtig Saufen gehn kann !


Handykarte,1 Jahr Freundin... irgendwo muss das geld hinfließen 
Und 500 für richtig saufen? Damit kannst du dich mehrmals ins Koma saufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nein,wozu mich total besaufen? Bringt auch nichts.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Handykarte,1 Jahr Freundin... irgendwo muss das geld hinfließen
> Und 500 für richtig saufen? Damit kannst du dich mehrmals ins Koma saufen
> 
> 
> ...


Na dan frag ma um Taschengelderhöhung ^^

Sommerferien sind in Österreich 9 Wochen lang ...

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

Shit lag :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Na dan frag ma um Taschengelderhöhung ^^
> 
> Sommerferien sind in Österreich 9 Monate lang ...
> 
> lg


9 monate? so viel ham die ja net ma in italien Oo
oder meintest 9 wochen? :S


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 9 monate? so viel ham die ja net ma in italien Oo
> oder meintest 9 wochen? :S


ARGH -.- aus den Gedanken 2 Monate und 9 wochen wurden aufeinma 9 Monate -.-

lg


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Na dan frag ma um Taschengelderhöhung ^^


Hab ich erst anfang des Jahres :<
Naja brille schenkt mir eh seinen Ventilator hat er eben gesagt von daher^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja brille schenkt mir eh seinen Ventilator hat er eben gesagt von daher^^


ja und ein veilchen schenk ich dir auch gleich dazu


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich erst anfang des Jahres :<
> Naja brille schenkt mir eh seinen Ventilator hat er eben gesagt von daher^^


Wieviel Taschengeld bekommste überhaupt ?

lg


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja und ein veilchen schenk ich dir auch gleich dazu


Find ich nett von dir BRille - danke



Mefisthor schrieb:


> Wieviel Taschengeld bekommste überhaupt ?


Rat doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rat doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


70?


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 70?


Ich bekomm auch mehr als 800 euro im jahr taschengeld o_O


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bekomm auch mehr als 800 euro im jahr taschengeld o_O


140 &#8364; ?

lg


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> 140 &#8364; ?
> 
> lg


Jop + die 200 die ich in der schule bekomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop + die 200 die ich in der schule bekomme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


140 &#8364; is Kindergeld ^^

Ich bekomm nur 110 im Monat und komm damit super aus Oo

lg


----------



## Aero_one (24. Mai 2009)

Mal wieder hier einschleich ...

Worum gehts ?


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> 140 &#8364; is Kindergeld ^^
> 
> Ich bekomm nur 110 im Monat und komm damit super aus Oo


Das kindergeld bekomm ich alles aufs Konto und da bleibts auch - für spätere sachen etc.


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Mal wieder hier einschleich ...
> 
> Worum gehts ?


Du bist ja ein &#24341;&#12365;&#31725;&#12426;


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das kindergeld bekomm ich alles aufs Konto und da bleibts auch - für spätere sachen etc.


Hmm naja ich spar eigentlich auch andauernd und überleg mir dann erst was ich damit mach ^^ Diesmal wars ne Ausnahme :O

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein &#24341;&#12365;&#31725;&#12426;


Hey ich hab ja das Sprachpaket installiert ^^

lg


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Hey ich hab ja das Sprachpaket installiert ^^
> 
> lg


Wieso?


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Hmm naja ich spar eigentlich auch andauernd und überleg mir dann erst was ich damit mach ^^ Diesmal wars ne Ausnahme :O


Die alle 2 monate auftritt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steakpfanne (24. Mai 2009)

ich nich, was heißts denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

steakpfanne schrieb:


> ich nich, was heißts denn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sollte eigentlich Hikikomori heissen.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso?


Wenns nich installiert is stehn da nur Kästchen ^^

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die alle 2 monate auftritt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö nur wenn ich länger als eine Woche Frei hab muss ein wenig Geld für Alk zusammenkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Es gibt auch eine Band, die so heisst.


----------



## Kronas (24. Mai 2009)

bwahaha nachtelfen ehrfürchtig
blaue welttraumkühe folgen


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nö nur wenn ich länger als eine Woche Frei hab muss ein wenig Geld für Alk zusammenkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Säufer *hust hust*


----------



## Aero_one (24. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein &#24341;&#12365;&#31725;&#12426;



Ja ... irgendwie schon. Sorry wg. später Antwort aber musste erst die Xp Cd suchen ^^


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Hier ist die Qualität besser.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Säufer *hust hust*


ach ich war damals immer der Feind von Alk, aber seit ich 16 bin und man mal Frei hat dann muss das auch genutzt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich trink aber auch ned so hartes Zeug wie Vodka, Rum oder Korn

Erst wenn ich 18 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mach so ungern Illegale sachen, weils mich irgendwie eh immer erwischt wenn ich was anstelle 

Obwohl mein Moped läuft 60 km/h läuft (Ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung warum is nicht aufgemotzt oder Drossler entfernt)

lg


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2009)

So ich leg mich mal schlafen - gute nacht euch


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ach ich war damals immer der Feind von Alk, aber wenn man mal Frei hat dann muss das auch genutzt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


In der Schweiz ist es so, wenn du Getränke ab 18 von 18jährigen bekommst, darfst du das als 16-17jähriger trinken.
Ist das bei euch nicht so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Obwohl mein Moped läuft 60 km/h läuft (Ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung warum is nicht aufgemotzt oder Drossler entfernt)
> 
> lg


oooh, 15km/h schneller als erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> In der Schweiz ist es so, wenn du Getränke ab 18 von 18jährigen bekommst, darfst du das als 16-17jähriger trinken.
> Ist das bei euch nicht so?


hmm ka, aber ich hab jetzt au nich so totalen Drang nach härterem Zeug

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oooh, 15km/h schneller als erlaubt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo illegal is illegal ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Jo illegal is illegal ^^
> 
> lg


naja, wärns 10 km/h würds die ordnungshüter net wirklich stören, weils ja meist so +-10 ist bei den kontrollen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, wärns 10 km/h würds die ordnungshüter net wirklich stören, weils ja meist so +-10 ist bei den kontrollen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja ich bin eben ein sehr gesetzesfürchtiger Mensch ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Naja ich bin eben ein sehr gesetzesfürchtiger Mensch ^^
> 
> lg


na dann :>

hehe btw, das erinnert mich an so ne reportage...
(glaub spiegel tv oder stern reportage...)
da halten die so einen an mit nem 25er oder 50er führerschein udn das ist über 100 gefahren *g*
und der polizist fängt schon so an... also selbst, wenn wir 10km/h abziehen... xD

edit: so, bin dann auch ma off, gn8 ihr restlichen schwärmer


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> edit: so, bin dann auch ma off, gn8 ihr restlichen schwärmer


Gn8 Brille


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

N8 Brille


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2009)

So... wieder zwei Sims erfolgreich zusammengebracht...


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

Ich kannt ma einen der hat 15 Sims gemacht, in nen raum gehen lassen, türe weggemacht hat und sich daran ergözt hat wie einer nach dem anderen gestorben is 

Naja wenn ich so drüber nachdenk bin ich froh das ich den lang nimmer gesehn hab ^^ Vll is er ja der SAW-Erfinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Aero_one (24. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich kannt ma einen der hat 15 Sims gemacht, in nen raum gehen lassen, türe weggemacht hat und sich daran ergözt hat wie einer nach dem anderen gestorben is
> Naja wenn ich so drüber nachdenk bin ich froh das ich den lang nimmer gesehn hab



Naja, wenn er sich schon daran "ergötzt" hat, hmm für solche Leute wurde wohl Guro gemacht. Aber naja jedem das seine ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2009)

Mein Problem ist... ich hab immer so tolle Familien und wenn ich einmal anfange, wechseln dauernd die Leute durch, weil sich jeder überall woanders verliebt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Ich gehe jetzt offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Aero_one (24. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt offline.
> 
> Gute Nacht



Aloha ...


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

Die Kommentare sagen alles

Bis auf die Flames ^^



			
				samh97531 schrieb:
			
		

> this song is 3 minutes 13 seconds of pure orgasm. nuff said


----------



## sTereoType (24. Mai 2009)

ohne mich geht ja hier mal garnix >.<


----------



## Shinar (24. Mai 2009)

Shinar guckt auch mal rein... hmm was könnte wohl seine nächste Umfrage sein....


----------



## Lurock (24. Mai 2009)

SNAP!


----------



## Aero_one (24. Mai 2009)

Recht ruhig heute ... was denn los ? Alle schon am schlafen ? Naja ich daddel mal ne Runde L4D bis später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Oder auch nicht ... ****** Update -.- dann halt Exteel ...


----------



## Kronas (24. Mai 2009)

hallo leute


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. Mai 2009)

Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

abend


----------



## Birk (24. Mai 2009)

abend


----------



## Kronas (24. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Grüne schrieb:


> abend






Birk schrieb:


> abend


abend


----------



## Gfiti (24. Mai 2009)

abend ;D


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2009)

Nacht


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

Nabend !


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

Abend


----------



## Gfiti (24. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nacht


Da tanzt einer aus der Reihe, auf ihn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. Mai 2009)

So unterhalte mich das niedere Volk, mir langweilt es!


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> Da tanzt einer aus der Reihe, auf ihn!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Phaser zück* Komm doch!



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> So unterhalte mich das niedere Volk, mir langweilt es!



*Fackel und Mistgabel zück* Nieder mit dem Despoten!


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> Da tanzt einer aus der Reihe, auf ihn!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich wollts wieder Langsam reinbringen *N*acht + *Abend* = Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Kronas (24. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich wollts wieder Langsam reinbringen *N*acht + *Abend* = Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jetzt hat der kerl auch noch nen titel zu seinem gestohlenem avatar :O


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

> Da tanzt einer aus der Reihe, auf ihn! biggrin.gif



Ich geh mein Keule holn...


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich geh mein Keule holn...



Auch du Brutus, mein Sohn...


----------



## Kronas (24. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Auch du Brutus, mein Sohn...


da hatte jemand zu viel geschichtsunterricht


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> jetzt hat der kerl auch noch nen titel zu seinem gestohlenem avatar :O


Schon ewig :O

Zuerst in Hochdeutsch und dann in Dialekt damits keiner mehr versteht

lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> da hatte jemand zu viel geschichtsunterricht



Ich studiere Geschichte, falls du mir nie zugehört hast...


----------



## Kronas (24. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Schon ewig :O
> 
> Zuerst in Hochdeutsch und dann in Dialekt damits keiner mehr versteht
> 
> lg


also ich versteh das :x


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht mehr warten...
> 
> =D   Ich werds mir bei Release aber noch im Laden "nachkaufen"
> 
> ...


böööse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich studiere Geschichte, falls du mir nie zugehört hast...


ach passt schon


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht mehr warten...
> 
> =D   Ich werds mir bei Release aber noch im Laden "nachkaufen"
> 
> ...


Omfg - sowas nennt man auch ungeduld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

*Das anonyme Browsen wirkt sich nicht auf das Nutzerverhalten bzw. auf die Funktionsweise von Servern oder Software aus. Vorsicht ist geboten bei:*


Websites, auf denen Informationen über Sie gesammelt oder weitergegeben werden
Internetanbietern oder Arbeitgebern, die die von Ihnen aufgerufenen Seiten protokollieren
Bösartiger Software, mit der Ihre Tastatureingaben festgehalten werden (dafür bekommen Sie Smileys gratis)
Überwachung durch Ermittlungsbehörden
Personen, die hinter Ihnen stehen

Google Chrome Inkognito-Fenster Warnung 

Das letzte is Epic , Made my Day !

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Das letzte is Epic , Made my Day !
> 
> lg


hahaha xDD


----------



## Kronas (24. Mai 2009)

rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> *Das anonyme Browsen wirkt sich nicht auf das Nutzerverhalten bzw. auf die Funktionsweise von Servern oder Software aus. Vorsicht ist geboten bei:*
> 
> 
> Websites, auf denen Informationen über Sie gesammelt oder weitergegeben werden
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

"HAHAAAA Du kannst nich sehen was ich surfe, ich bin im Inkognito-Fenster !!11einseinself"

lg


----------



## Kronas (24. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> "HAHAAAA Du kannst nich sehen was ich surfe, ich bin im Inkognito-Fenster !!11einseinself"
> 
> lg


ich stehe hinter dir!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich stehe hinter dir!!


oh noez!!!
cheat0r


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Mai 2009)

N`Abend


----------



## White-Frost (24. Mai 2009)

guten abend


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Kaufen oder ins Kino is einfacher :/


Oder Streaming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich kauf mir meine Spiele sowieso und lad sie net pff

@ Whity:
abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

tach whity


----------



## Kronas (24. Mai 2009)

http://n4fcats.lolrusgames.com/ nom nom nom


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

*Langeweile verbreit*

...mir is langweilig.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Langeweile verbreit*
> 
> ...mir is langweilig.


ach, dir fällt bestimmt was ein *auf seine sig anspiel*


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Langeweile verbreit*
> 
> ...mir is langweilig.


*auf brilles sig schau* hmm mach doch das was dort steht


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *auf brilles sig schau* hmm mach doch das was dort steht


vll sind ja Taschentücher aus ...

lg


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

Als ich Brilles Sig angschaut hab, musst ich tatsächlich über diesen geschmacklosen Witz lachen^^

Trotzdem ist er selten dämlich...


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Als ich Brilles Sig angschaut hab, musst ich tatsächlich über diesen geschmacklosen Witz lachen^^
> 
> Trotzdem ist er selten dämlich...


wieso ist er selten dämlich? 
es sind nur 2 unzusammenhängend zitierte sätze von dir.
was man da hineininterprätiert ist jedem seine sache.. :S


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> vll sind ja Taschentücher aus ...


Nimmt halt er sein T-shirt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benji9 schrieb:


> Als ich Brilles Sig angschaut hab, musst ich tatsächlich über diesen geschmacklosen Witz lachen^^
> 
> Trotzdem ist er selten dämlich...


Ich find ihn richtig witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

hm wurden ein paar posts gelöscht, oder warum sind wir auf einma auf dieser seite? oO


----------



## Lillyan (24. Mai 2009)

Nur weil etwas in Spoilern steht heißt es nicht, dass es für die Mods nicht sichtbar ist *schwerseufz* Viel Spaß mit dem ertragen der Konsequenzen.


----------



## White-Frost (24. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nur weil etwas in Spoilern steht heißt es nicht, dass es für die Mods nicht sichtbar ist *schwerseufz* Viel Spaß mit dem ertragen der Konsequenzen.


Dam Daaaammm DAAAAAA


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nur weil etwas in Spoilern steht heißt es nicht, dass es für die Mods nicht sichtbar ist *schwerseufz* Viel Spaß mit dem ertragen der Konsequenzen.


Also hat Birk ne sperre?


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also hat Birk ne sperre?


da würdste dich freuen, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da würdste dich freuen, wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. Mai 2009)

Komm ich jetzt ins Gefängnis?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Komm ich jetzt ins Gefängnis?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schlimmer :S


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Komm ich jetzt ins Gefängnis?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nope,wirst auf eine einsame Insel ausgesetzt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

lilly, hast du meine sig zensiert?


----------



## Lillyan (24. Mai 2009)

Was zensiert?


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lilly, hast du meine sig zensiert?


Die ist doch noch normal o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Was zensiert?


ok... dachte schon, ich hab die sternchen beim zitieren übersehen oder so


Razyl schrieb:


> Die ist doch noch normal o_O


guck auf die sternchen nach runter


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. Mai 2009)

Cool, ich wollte immer schon mal auf eine einsame Insel, wann gehts los? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ok... dachte schon, ich hab die sternchen beim zitieren übersehen oder so
> 
> guck auf die sternchen nach runter


Die waren da schon immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

hm ich merk grad, lilly hat echt nix zensiert... jetzt bin ich ziemlich verwirrt! :<


Razyl schrieb:


> Die waren da schon immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist mir auch grad aufgefallen


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

Grüne Brille: Deine Sig nerft mich schon ein wenig, kannste sie wegmachen bitte?

Ich kann auch lillyan fragen, wenn dir das lieber is^^oh, dass tust du ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Grüne Brille: Deine Sig nerft mich schon ein wenig, kannste sie wegmachen bitte?
> 
> Ich kann auch lillyan fragen, wenn dir das lieber is^^oh, dass tust du ja schon
> 
> ...


wtf?
also der erste satz leuchtet mir ein.
klar, ich kanns gerne wegmachen.
aber den 2. satz musste mir nochma erklären oO


----------



## sTereoType (24. Mai 2009)

ein herz erwärmendes "nabend!" hallo an alle die ich mag und mich noch nicht ignorieren^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Grüne Brille: Deine Sig nerft mich schon ein wenig, kannste sie wegmachen bitte?


Was hast du andauernd mit deinen nerfen? o_O
Und 2. Brille brauch ja nur deinen Namen rausediten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Mai 2009)

Nein... wenn ein User sein Zitat nicht in einer Signatur haben will nehmt es bitte raus. Ist das bißchen Freundlichkeit echt schon zu viel verlangt :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was hast du andauernd mit deinen nerfen? o_O


die sig ist halt zu op :<



Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein... wenn ein User sein Zitat nicht in einer Signatur haben will nehmt es bitte raus. Ist das bißchen Freundlichkeit echt schon zu viel verlangt :/


ich hab ja gesagt, ich machs gerne raus... oO
aber vorher wäre eine erläuterung des 2. satzes nett


----------



## sTereoType (24. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was hast du andauernd mit deinen nerfen? o_O
> Und 2. Brille brauch ja nur deinen Namen rausediten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


grammatik/orthografie und wissenschaft sind doch nur was für heiden...


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein... wenn ein User sein Zitat nicht in einer Signatur haben will nehmt es bitte raus. Ist das bißchen Freundlichkeit echt schon zu viel verlangt :/


Wenn aber der Name draußen ist,kann ja niemand wissen das das Zitat von ihn ist?


----------



## White-Frost (24. Mai 2009)

*rechtschreib grammatikflame etc. einfüg* glaub er meint mit dem 2. satz das du mit deinen nachhacken wieso keine zensur und so vons elbst dafür sorgst das des zeug da rausfliegt oder so


----------



## Lillyan (24. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn aber der Name draußen ist,kann ja niemand wissen das das Zitat von ihn ist?


Nehmts doch einfach raus und laßt solche Spielchen *seufz*


----------



## conan88 (24. Mai 2009)

lol birk hat mir grad über xfire erzählt, dass er ne sperre hat.. ist die dauerhaft oder wird er irgendwann wieder entsperrt?


----------



## Nuffing (24. Mai 2009)

ABEND^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nehmts doch einfach raus und laßt solche Spielchen *seufz*


Ich hab doch nur nachgefragt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





conan88 schrieb:


> lol birk hat mir grad über xfire erzählt, dass er ne sperre hat.. ist die dauerhaft oder wird er irgendwann wieder entsperrt?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Nuffing schrieb:


> ABEND^^


Abend Nuffing


----------



## White-Frost (24. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nehmts doch einfach raus und laßt solche Spielchen *seufz*


Wegen euch hat Lilly morgen wieder Migräne weil ihr se so nervt also wirklich mein Gott ey wie die Kinder!!!!


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

Tag Nuffing^^

Brille: Sry, bin grad am Buch lesen, deshalb etwas anwesend^^Ich such nur noch schnell mein Zitat, dann wird editiert...


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Brille: Sry, bin grad am Buch lesen, deshalb etwas anwesend^^Ich such nur noch schnell mein Zitat, dann wird editiert...


ganz oben auf seite 4055... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Mai 2009)

conan88 schrieb:


> lol birk hat mir grad über xfire erzählt, dass er ne sperre hat.. ist die dauerhaft oder wird er irgendwann wieder entsperrt?


Unnötig zu erwähnen, dass ich seine Zweitaccounts genau so sperren muss, gell? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (24. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nehmts doch einfach raus und laßt solche Spielchen *seufz*


was ist daran eigentlich so schlimm? ist ja nicht so das es die zitate nie gegeben hat. wer eine aussage im i-net macht, muss auch dazu stehen und sich bewusst sein ,dass es schlimmstenfalls für immer im i-net bleibt. zumal die unterschiedlichen daten der zitate ja zeigen das der te da wohl selbst keinen zusammenhang gemacht hat.
aber du hast recht: ich werde sofort zu frau von der leyen gehen und ihr die bahnbrechende idee unterbreiten, neben dem recht aufs eigene bild, auch das recht auf das eigene internetzitat ins grundgesetz tragen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (24. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> was ist daran eigentlich so schlimm? ist ja nicht so das es die zitate nie gegeben hat. wer eine aussage im i-net macht, muss auch dazu stehen und sich bewusst sein ,dass es schlimmstenfalls für immer im i-net bleibt. zumal die unterschiedlichen daten der zitate ja zeigen das der te da wohl selbst keinen zusammenhang gemacht hat.
> aber du hast recht: ich werde sofort zu frau von der leyen gehen und ihr die bahnbrechende idee unterbreiten, neben dem recht aufs eigene bild, auch das recht auf das eigene internetzitat ins grundgesetz tragen zu lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guck mal ich hab ein lollie leck bild gemacht =D


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> 2. Ich kann auch lillyan fragen, wenn dir das lieber is^^oh, dass tust du ja schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine Antwort darauf, als du Lilly gefragt hast, ob dus rausmachen musst. Aufjedenfall hab ich das so interpretiert. Sei mir nicht böse^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ABEND^^



Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir ist immer noch langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> was ist daran eigentlich so schlimm? ist ja nicht so das es die zitate nie gegeben hat. wer eine aussage im i-net macht, muss auch dazu stehen und sich bewusst sein ,dass es schlimmstenfalls für immer im i-net bleibt. zumal die unterschiedlichen daten der zitate ja zeigen das der te da wohl selbst keinen zusammenhang gemacht hat.
> aber du hast recht: ich werde sofort zu frau von der leyen gehen und ihr die bahnbrechende idee unterbreiten, neben dem recht aufs eigene bild, auch das recht auf das eigene internetzitat ins grundgesetz tragen zu lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, es ist ein Zeichen von gegenseitigem Respekt und Freundlichkeit. Wir sind hier in einer Community in der man halbwegs miteinander auskommen sollte, warum kann man da nicht einfach einer Bitte nachkommen ohne gleich von Meinungsfreiheit, Zensur etc. zu reden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Meine Antwort darauf, als du Lilly gefragt hast, ob dus rausmachen musst. Aufjedenfall hab ich das so interpretiert. Sei mir nicht böse^^


hab doch gar net gefragt, obs rausmuss... naja, wenn du das in meinen satz reininterpretiert hast versteh ich nun deinen 2. satz, ty


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Guck mal ich hab ein lollie leck bild gemacht =D






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2009)

So ich leg mich hin. Morgen Mathe Prüfung *schauder*
Viel spaß euch noch und ärgert die Lilly und die Brille net so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (24. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Guck mal ich hab ein lollie leck bild gemacht =D


ein lolly leck bild?sollte ich davor lieber eine hose mit gummibund anziehen?^^


----------



## Dracun (24. Mai 2009)

badabäng na leutz seid ihr euch wieder am fertig machen 
*Popcorn mampf & Cola Schlürf*


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Nuffing (24. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ein lolly leck bild?sollte ich davor lieber eine hose mit gummibund anziehen?^^



=D klar macht die sache nur einfacher ^.^

Ach ja bin jetzt in northend =P


----------



## sTereoType (24. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nö, es ist ein Zeichen von gegenseitigem Respekt und Freundlichkeit. Wir sind hier in einer Community in der man halbwegs miteinander auskommen sollte, warum kann man da nicht einfach einer Bitte nachkommen ohne gleich von Meinungsfreiheit, Zensur etc. zu reden.


also soll ich ganz nach forrest gump garnichts sagen wenn mir nix gutes zu etwas einfällt? artikel 5 im gg freut sich...


----------



## Lillyan (24. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> also soll ich ganz nach forrest gump garnichts sagen wenn mir nix gutes zu etwas einfällt? artikel 5 im gg freut sich...


Uh, prima... jetzt wedelst du wieder mit Gesetzen rum.

Jemand schreibt etwas, will aber nicht, dass es aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen irgendwo in einer Signatur steht und bittet die Person freundlich das Zitat zu entfernen. Was bitte spricht dagegen die Signatur dann zu entfernen? Aus Freundlichkeit, nicht weil irgendein Gesetz sagt, dass du es tun mußt.


----------



## Noxiel (24. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> also soll ich ganz nach forrest gump garnichts sagen wenn mir nix gutes zu etwas einfällt? artikel 5 im gg freut sich...




Die Artikel 1 - 4 davor, hast du Dir aber auch mal angeschaut, hm?


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

Gut gesprochen Lilly und Noxiel^^

Unsere Pfärrer sagen auch, dass man den ganzen Kapitel in einer Bibel lesen sollte, damit man den einzelnen Vers dahinter versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Unsere Pfärrer sagen auch, dass man den ganzen Kapitel in einer Bibel lesen sollte, damit man den einzelnen Vers dahinter versteht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*wüürg* wenn der sagt spring von der kanzel machst du dat dann auch?? *kotzwürg* Kirche religion *wüürgschauder*


----------



## sTereoType (24. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Artikel 1 - 4 davor, hast du Dir aber auch mal angeschaut, hm?


klar und was hat das jetzt mit



> Artikel 5
> 
> (1) *Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten*. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. *Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.*



zu tun?
für ein gegenargument wär denke ich doch



> Artikel 5
> 
> (2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem *Recht der persönlichen Ehre*.


besser geeignet, aber selbst das sehe ich bei brilles sig. nicht verletzt.

tja und was die freundlichkeit betrifft, wenn ich freundlich nein sage, dann kommt der freundliche mod/admin und zensiert lässt seiner kreativität seinen freundlichen lauf.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

Ich bin nicht dumm, Dracun. Ich bin gläubig. Das ist ein himmelweiter Unerschied.
Trotz meiner Religion besitze ich meinen freien Willen und lasse mich zu nichts drängen, was ich nicht machen will. Allerdings braucht man dafür genügend Einsicht, um zu erkennen, wann man weise handelt, oder wann man einfach nur stur ist.
Und ich glaube, ich kann einsichtig sein^^


----------



## Nuffing (24. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> klar und was hat das jetzt mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es geht einfach darum das  jemand was nicht will und das akzeptiert werden sollte, besonders wenn es sich um so nen schwachsin handelt wie zitate von anderen, du stirbt einer nicht weg wenn er sie nicht drin hat, der wo sie weg haben will kann sie wiederum als unangenehm emfpinden.

Ich glaub du kannst Lilly nicht ganz folgen, es geht nicht ums "freundlich fragen" sondern allgemein um freundlichkeit einer bitte nachzukommen.


----------



## Dracun (24. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht dumm, Dracun. Ich bin gläubig. Das ist ein himmelweiter Unerschied.
> Trotz meiner Religion besitze ich meinen freien Willen und lasse mich zu nichts drängen, was ich nicht machen will. Allerdings braucht man dafür genügend Einsicht, um zu erkennen, wann man weise handelt, oder wann man einfach nur stur ist.
> Und ich glaube, ich kann einsichtig sein^^


weise? was is bitte an religion weise?? und wo habe i gesagt das du dumm bist?? einfältig manchmal ja (liegt aber wenn dann an deinem alter is net bös gemeint sondern tatsache) 
Religion/Glaube etc egal wie man den driss nennt, ist eine einzige Lüge ... und hat ganz sicher nix mit Weisheit oder sonstigem zu tun
man schaue sich nru mal die geschichte der kriche genauer an und net durch die rosarotebrille des gläubigen sondern rein objektiv udn da is keine einzige handlung jemals weise gewesen


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2009)

Ach STEREO... lass es doch einfach, meine Fresse...

Sei einfach etwas freundlicher und nicht so verdammt grantig!

Leute... wenn ihr nichts andere zu tun habt euch oder Ansichten anderer dumm anzumachen... HALTET DIE FRESSE!


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

Ich habe niemals gesagt, dass ich von weisen handlungen von der Kirche aus rede, sondern von denen, die ich selber mache.
Verdrehe mir die Worte nicht im Mund.


----------



## sTereoType (24. Mai 2009)

und wenn ich freundlich zur bitte ablehne? tja dann wird die bitte zum befehl und die sig ist weg. zumal freundlichkeit anscheind nur hier gesetz ist. ich erinner mich gerne an worldbashor, eine sehr freundliche person im WAR-forum. da musste man richtig drum betteln damit da was passiert, er hat ja schließlich nicht gegen eine forenregel verstoßen. das ist bei der sig nicht anders, aber dennoch wird man gleich bestraft, auf welche weise auch immer.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Mai 2009)

Hach der frische Geruch von Streitereien und Gotteslästerung. 

Nabend ihr Nachtschwärmer.^^


----------



## Hanfgurke (24. Mai 2009)

...Sonder-Shows starten immer sonntags.
WTF heißt das ich habe morgen noch einen Tag frei?


----------



## Nuffing (24. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> und wenn ich freundlich zur bitte ablehne? tja dann wird die bitte zum befehl und die sig ist weg. zumal freundlichkeit anscheind nur hier gesetz ist. ich erinner mich gerne an worldbashor, eine sehr freundliche person im WAR-forum. da musste man richtig drum betteln damit da was passiert, er hat ja schließlich nicht gegen eine forenregel verstoßen. das ist bei der sig nicht anders, aber dennoch wird man gleich bestraft, auf welche weise auch immer.



Ich weiß nciht wo dein problem liegt, wenn du weiß jemand ist was unangenehm und er bittet dich was zu tun, was ist da das problem die signatur raus zu nehmen? machts dich glücklich wenn du weißt andere nervt das zbw es ist ihnen unangenehm? echt das ist das typisch unsoziale egoistische verhalten.

Würd man für bezahlt ne signatur drin zu haben die was von anderen zitiert und das wär der grund warum man die signatur nicht raus nehmen kann?


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Ich mag Tabasco. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hach der frische Geruch von Streitereien und Gotteslästerung.
> 
> Nabend ihr Nachtschwärmer.^^



moin mein freund na wie geht es dir?? lang net mehr gelesen
und Gotteslästerung immer da bin ich dabei mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar Tabasco ist ja auch legger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmm grad voll Hnger auf Chilli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (24. Mai 2009)

Ich steh eher auf Sambal Olek. Das bringt besseren Geschmack mit wie ich finde.


----------



## Nuffing (24. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> *** ***



Da du nur zum flamen und provozieren hier bist und von der ersten sekunde an nichts anderes getan hast hab ich dich mal reportet weil ich in dir grad nichts auser streiteslust sehe


----------



## Kangrim (24. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> moin mein freund na wie geht es dir?? lang net mehr gelesen
> und Gotteslästerung immer da bin ich dabei mann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa mir gehts ganz gut und dir? Ich find das Blatt nichtmehr für die Hausaufgabe für Morgen. Wenn ich das nicht wiederfinde kann ich die Hausaufgabe nichtmehr vor der Stunde machen :/

@Nuffig Nein das ist Dracuns weise zu diskutieren. Er handelt grade mit Benji aus was besser ist. Atheismus oder Religion. Wenn du das jetzt unterbindest kommen wir nie zu einem Ergebnis.


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Ich steh eher auf Sambal Olek. Das bringt besseren Geschmack mit wie ich finde.


Ja Sambal Olek ist auch nicht schlecht, aber Tabasco ist schärfer und feiner.


----------



## Maladin (24. Mai 2009)

I haz de Powaahammää

Lasst mal das Ping Pong Geflame .. und guten Abend Nachtschwärmer

/wink maladin


----------



## Dracun (24. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Joa mir gehts ganz gut und dir? Ich find das Blatt nichtmehr für die Hausaufgabe für Morgen. Wenn ich das nicht wiederfinde kann ich die Hausaufgabe nichtmehr vor der Stunde machen :/


löl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na dann such such 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn du dat meinst über kangrim poster dann bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

Ich sagte auch nicht, dass alle meine Handlungen weise sind.  Nirgens im satz wurde ausgesagt, wieviele Weise Entscheidungen ich schon getroffen habe. zudem möcht ich betonen, dass kein Mensch ohne Fehler/Sünde ist, ich auch nich. 
Was hast du eigendlich gegen mich? ich kann deine Wut richtig aus den Sätzen lesen, sowie deine Abneigung gegen Religionen.


----------



## Hanfgurke (24. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja Sambal Olek ist auch nicht schlecht, aber Tabasco ist schärfer und feiner.



Hehe joa ... ich bin aber auch nicht so ein übertriebener Scharfesser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> *@Nuffig Nein das ist Dracuns weise zu diskutieren. Er handelt grade mit Benji aus was besser ist. Atheismus oder Religion. Wenn du das jetzt unterbindest kommen wir nie zu einem Ergebnis.*


RRRICHTIIICH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> I haz de Powaahammää
> 
> Lasst mal das Ping Pong Geflame .. und guten Abend Nachtschwärmer
> 
> /wink maladin



Das wird sowieso nicht aufhören... das ist jetzt hier ne stunde oder 2 Ruhe, dann geht es wieder los und immer wieder und immer weiter...


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Hehe joa ... ich bin aber auch nicht so ein übertriebener Scharfesser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich schon. Ich liebe scharfe Sachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (24. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach STEREO... lass es doch einfach, meine Fresse...
> 
> Sei einfach etwas freundlicher und nicht so verdammt grantig!
> 
> Leute... wenn ihr nichts andere zu tun habt euch oder Ansichten anderer dumm anzumachen... HALTET DIE FRESSE!


ich bin gern arschloch aus überzeugung wenn es um sowas geht und solange ich mit meinen äußerungen nicht die rechte und freiheiten anderer beschneide oder beeinträchtige kann einem das egal sein
und genau das steht in der netiquette, und benji empfehle ich außerdem noch die ersten beiden absätze unter der netiquettenüberschrift gutes benehmen zu lesen


----------



## Kangrim (24. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich sagte auch nicht, dass alle meine Handlungen weise sind.  Nirgens im satz wurde ausgesagt, wieviele Weise Entscheidungen ich schon getroffen habe. zudem möcht ich betonen, dass kein Mensch ohne Fehler/Sünde ist, ich auch nich.
> Was hast du eigendlich gegen mich? ich kann deine Wut richtig aus den Sätzen lesen, sowie deine Abneigung gegen Religionen.




Naja zum einen verspür ich diese Abneigung auch durch diese felsenfeste überzeugung das es da irgendeinen spinner geben soll der einem alles vorgibt. Auch Gott genannt. Zum anderen wurde meine abneigung ein bisschen verstärkt durch deine Aussage zum HipHop. Aber ansonsten kann ich dich gut Leiden. Ist auch nichts persönliches nur kann ich deine Weltanschauung nicht nachvollziehen.^^
Mir solls auch egal sein kannst ja glauben woran du willst und auch hören was immer du möchtest.^^


----------



## Hanfgurke (24. Mai 2009)

Ja ich hab ja gehört das es reine Übungssache ist dieses scharfe Zeug aber ich will mich nicht so krass quälen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich sagte auch nicht, dass alle meine Handlungen weise sind.  Nirgens im satz wurde ausgesagt, wieviele Weise Entscheidungen ich schon getroffen habe. zudem möcht ich betonen, dass kein Mensch ohne Fehler/Sünde ist, ich auch nich.
> Was hast du eigendlich gegen mich? ich kann deine Wut richtig aus den Sätzen lesen, sowie deine Abneigung gegen Religionen.


Glaub mir wütend is das NOCH LANGE nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und meine Abneigung mit religion ja habe ich da Religion/Glaube wie gesagt eine dummdreiste Lüge ist mehr nicht ..bestes Beispiel: Maria & Josef die waren zig jahre zusammen udn der hat sie nie in andere Sphären gestoßen?? dat glaubt selbst der naivste Gläubiger net? Die ganze Bibel ist ein einziges märchenbuch, dazu noch net mal ein gutes, und ja i hab sie gelsen (vor zig jahren als panz mal) aus diesem grund kann i das behaupten


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2009)

Das du gerne ein Arschloch bist das glaube ich dir sofort aufs Wort sTereo...

An den Rest:

Wählt ein anderes Thema...


----------



## Nuffing (24. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> @Nuffig Nein das ist Dracuns weise zu diskutieren. Er handelt grade mit Benji aus was besser ist. Atheismus oder Religion. Wenn du das jetzt unterbindest kommen wir nie zu einem Ergebnis.



Naja.... Erst einen satz nicht richtig zu lesen und behaupten er hat gesagt religion wär weiße...dann wird er Korigiert das er das gar nicht gesagt hat dann nimmt er als nächste angriffsfläche das er nicht weiße ist und dann noch ziehmlich provokant...

Sorry das ist kein diskutieren.... das ist streitsucht.

Aber wie Maladin gesagt hat, kein ping pong geflame, wer sich streiten will alla " 1: Deine hose ist doof, 2: nein ist sie nicht 1: dann bist du doof!" der kann sich auch nen kind aus dem kindergarnten nehmen das dürfte dafür sorgen das das niveau gehalten wird^^


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

btw. hat Birk einen Permabann?
Er wurde ja so wie es aussieht gebannt.


----------



## Nuffing (24. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich bin gern arschloch aus überzeugung wenn es um sowas geht und solange ich mit meinen äußerungen nicht die rechte und freiheiten anderer beschneide oder beeinträchtige kann einem das egal sein
> und genau das steht in der netiquette, und benji empfehle ich außerdem noch die ersten beiden absätze unter der netiquettenüberschrift gutes benehmen zu lesen



Schön das du meine sachen nichts beantwortest


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> oohh ne runde mitleid??



Leute... übers Wochenende die Frauen weggefahren oder warum seid ihr alle so kratzbürstig wie'n räudiger Hund?


----------



## Kangrim (24. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Naja.... Erst einen satz nicht richtig zu lesen und behaupten er hat gesagt religion wär weiße...dann wird er Korigiert das er das gar nicht gesagt hat dann nimmt er als nächste angriffsfläche das er nicht weiße ist und dann noch ziehmlich provokant...
> 
> Sorry das ist kein diskutieren.... das ist streitsucht.
> 
> Aber wie Maladin gesagt hat, kein ping pong geflame, wer sich streiten will alla " 1: Deine hose ist doof, 2: nein ist sie nicht 1: dann bist du doof!" der kann sich auch nen kind aus dem kindergarnten nehmen das dürfte dafür sorgen das das niveau gehalten wird^^




Naja er versucht anhand von benjis argumenten zu diskutieren. macht benji doch genau so nur achtet er darauf was er sagt.^^

und zweitens darf man sich kein kind aus dem kindergarten nehmen das währe dann eine entführung und würde rechtliche konsequenzen nach sich ziehen.^^


----------



## sTereoType (24. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Schön das du meine sachen nichts beantwortest


ich dachte das hätte ich ? na dann nochmal: ich bin gern ein arschloch wenn es um solche sachen geht. warum ich es nicht raus nehmen würde? ich finds lustig und wenn es ihn stört ist das nicht mein problem


----------



## Nuffing (24. Mai 2009)

*** ***

Das sagt schon viel über dich, so leute wie du haben in eine Community nichts verloren.

Aber da sind wir wieder bei der sache mit dem "Diskutieren" das ist kein diskutieren das ist nur "provozieren" diskussionen beruht auf Argumenten und dem minimalen willen auf einsicht, und nicht mit dem ziel den anderen blos zu stellen oder fertig bzw ärgern und nerven zu wollen.


----------



## Dracun (24. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Leute... übers Wochenende die Frauen weggefahren oder warum seid ihr alle so kratzbürstig wie'n räudiger Hund?


meine frau ist im nebenzimmer und  glotzt tv


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

*nuffing recht geb*
Danke, dass du das Niveau hebst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Das sagt schon viel über dich, so leute wie du haben in eine Community nichts verloren.
> 
> Aber da sind wir wieder bei der sache mit dem "Diskutieren" das ist kein diskutieren das ist nur "provozieren" diskussionen beruht auf Argumenten und dem minimalen willen auf einsicht, und nicht mit dem ziel den anderen blos zu stellen oder fertig bzw ärgern und nerven zu wollen.



Die werden eh nicht zuhören, das geht hier seit Monaten so... frage mich allerdings warum die Mods den Thread immernoch nicht geschlossen haben obwohl sie wissen, das es jeden Abend immer wieder gleich läuft...


----------



## Nuffing (24. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich dachte das hätte ich ? na dann nochmal: ich bin gern ein arschloch wenn es um solche sachen geht. warum ich es nicht raus nehmen würde? ich finds lustig und wenn es ihn stört ist das nicht mein problem



Achso, das war deine antwort...naja...find ich traurig


----------



## sTereoType (24. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja er versucht anhand von benjis argumenten zu diskutieren. macht benji doch genau so nur achtet er *darauf was er sagt*.^^
> ^


was brilles ehemalige sig wohl bewiesen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Das sagt schon viel über dich, so leute wie du haben in eine Community nichts verloren.
> 
> Aber da sind wir wieder bei der sache mit dem "Diskutieren" das ist kein diskutieren das ist nur "provozieren" diskussionen beruht auf Argumenten und dem minimalen willen auf einsicht, und nicht mit dem ziel den anderen blos zu stellen oder fertig bzw ärgern und nerven zu wollen.


Doch doch. Irgendwann wird sein Sohn seinen Posten übernehmen. Achja Dracun, ich warte auf Teil 3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (24. Mai 2009)

*** ***

Geht weiter ... 

Nachtschwärmer  - 1

Buffed Forum - 1

/wink maladin


----------



## sTereoType (24. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> *** ***
> 
> Geht weiter ...
> 
> ...


ok , da steig ich jetzt nicht hinter


----------



## Maladin (24. Mai 2009)

Ich hab nur wen vor die Tür gesetzt .. ich bitte um einen Themawechsel.

/wink maladin


----------



## Qonix (24. Mai 2009)

Wieso ist dieser Fred jetzt wieder offen?

Find es sowieso komisch das in diesem Fred so viel toleriert wird und andere wären längst zu.


----------



## Nuffing (24. Mai 2009)

Ich kann mir vorstellen wen =D wie wers wenn wir über schnecken reden?


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

> ok , da steig ich jetzt nicht hinter



Ich vermute hinter den Sternchen ein Fluchen.
Dann geht er weiter, und dann kommt seine persönliche Wertung für das Buffed-forum und Nachschwärmer, das deutlich anzeigt, dass es an seiner Gunst verliert


----------



## Maladin (24. Mai 2009)

Der Thread ist offen, da er eine Zugeständnis an die Community ist genau wie der Mittwochsthread. 

BTT:
Schnecken .. welche - die in H&M, die vom Bäcker oder die, welche die Franzosen mampfen?

/wink maladin


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich vermute hinter den Sternchen ein Fluchen.
> Dann geht er weiter, und dann kommt seine persönliche Wertung für das Buffed-forum und Nachschwärmer, das deutlich anzeigt, dass es an seiner Gunst verliert


Oder weil 1 Member weg ist.


----------



## Qonix (24. Mai 2009)

Hast du wieder angefangen Ragnarok zu zocken Mala?


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Der Thread ist offen, da er eine Zugeständnis an die Community ist genau wie der Mittwochsthread.
> 
> BTT:
> Schnecken .. welche - die in H&M, die vom Bäcker oder die, welche die Franzosen mampfen?
> ...


Im H&M gibts Schnecken?


----------



## Maladin (24. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich vermute hinter den Sternchen ein Fluchen.
> Dann geht er weiter, und dann kommt seine persönliche Wertung für das Buffed-forum und Nachschwärmer, das deutlich anzeigt, dass es an seiner Gunst verliert



Waa nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mag alle Threads immernoch wie vorher.

-1 ist ein User weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2009)

Weibliche Schnecken?


----------



## Maladin (24. Mai 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hast du wieder angefangen Ragnarok zu zocken Mala?



Ich kann es nicht mehr zocken. Mein Herz liegt in Morroc begraben. Aber ich werde immer mit einem Lächeln an meine Zeit in RO zurückdenken.


----------



## sTereoType (24. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Weibliche Schnecken?


...gibt es nicht. nächstes thema?


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

Aaah^^dann hab ich deine Posts falsch gedeutet, sorry^^


----------



## Qonix (24. Mai 2009)

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Es war ein sehr schöne Zeit.

Wie lange ist es denn bei dir her?

Also ich hab vor 4 Jahren das erste mal Ro auf meinem PC installiert und es dann 1.5 Jahre intensiv gezockt.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

Nunja... einige reden hier von echten Schnecken... andere von "gutbestückten" Frauen^^


----------



## Maladin (24. Mai 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Es war ein sehr schöne Zeit.
> 
> Wie lange ist es denn bei dir her?
> 
> Also ich hab vor 4 Jahren das erste mal Ro auf meinem PC installiert und es dann 1.5 Jahre intensiv gezockt.



http://ignis-divine.blogspot.com/

Der letzte Eintrag markiert so ziemlich das Ende meiner "Karriere" in RO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Edit** Das Charbild ist falsch .. mein Priester war Level 80 - durch die Zusammenlegung von Chaos und Loki muss meiner wohl verschwunden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (24. Mai 2009)

Und warum genau wurde Stereo jetzt gebannt?


----------



## Maladin (24. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Und warum genau wurde Stereo jetzt gebannt?



Von Stereo war nie die Rede


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

*gute Stimmung verbreit*


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Von Stereo war nie die Rede


Wer wurde denn gebannt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (24. Mai 2009)

> Von Stereo war nie die Rede


Nein, es war von niemandem die Rede um genau zu sein - das war nur so ins Blaue getippt. (Wie ich gerade sehe hatte er auch in der Tat danach noch geschrieben)
Wer wurde denn gebannt? 
Und:


> Und warum genau wurde >USER< jetzt gebannt?


----------



## Qonix (24. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> http://ignis-divine.blogspot.com/
> 
> Der letzte Eintrag markiert so ziemlich das Ende meiner "Karriere" in RO
> 
> ...


Also kurz vor 2007 wenn ich das jetzt richtig nachgeschaut habe.

Auch mal WoE gemacht?


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wer wurde denn gebannt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich tippe auf Dracun...

Ich wollte nie, dass leute gebannt werden, weil sie mit mir in Kontakt kamen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (24. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wer wurde denn gebannt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pscht .. geheim ...

Das Thema ist hiermit mal beendet.


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *gute Stimmung verbreit*
> 
> [video]


Ja die sind ziemlich gut.

Aber Samsas Traum ist besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Mai 2009)

Die Leute die gebannt wurden wissen es... mehr hat es nicht zu interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (24. Mai 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Auch mal WoE gemacht?



Ja hab ich ... ich hatte sogar ne Unfrozen Silk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (24. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Dracun...
> 
> Ich wollte nie, dass leute gebannt werden, weil sie mit mir in Kontakt kamen...
> 
> ...



Es war ein klassischer fall von selber schuld


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Es war ein klassischer fall von selber schuld


Das Thema ist jetzt fertig. Ruhe!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (24. Mai 2009)

> Warum müssen wir den Grund wissen, derjenige wird ihn erhalten haben und das reicht *mir* auch... Oo


fix'd


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2009)

Du bist wohl auch jemand der bei nem Unfall dumm rumsteht und starrt und dauernd fragt was passiert ist und warum oder? Oo


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

Posten wir ne Runde lang alle unsere lieblings-Youtube clips, um das Thema zu wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

schniff und wieder nen toller typ weg aus gründen die ich nid verstehe .. 
grafik abteilung -1
*freu*


----------



## Night falls (24. Mai 2009)

> Du bist wohl auch jemand der bei nem Unfall dumm rumsteht und starrt und dauernd fragt was passiert ist und warum oder? Oo


Nein, ich bin der der den Unfall mit Absicht verursacht hat, und über alles genau Bescheid weiß.



> schniff und wieder nen toller typ weg aus gründen die ich nid verstehe ..


Ach, halb so wild! Selor hat doch schon entschieden, dass uns die Gründe nicht zu interessieren haben.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du bist wohl auch jemand der bei nem Unfall dumm rumsteht und starrt und dauernd fragt was passiert ist und warum oder? Oo



logisch xD


----------



## Qonix (24. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ja hab ich ... ich hatte sogar ne Unfrozen Silk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nicht schlecht.

WoE war schon was vom coolsten das ich je in einem Spiel gemacht habe. Ich war ein Deathbreaker. Ach war das cool sich durch durch alles durch zu schlagen und dann die ganzen Wizards um zu hauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (24. Mai 2009)

Diskussionen über Bann oder nicht Bann gehen keine anderen Mitglieder etwas an, als das abgemahnte / gebannte Mitglied, die Moderation und das Community Management. 

Bösewichte wie wir Moderatoren, geben uns nur kurz vor Ende zu erkennen und erklären unseren teuflischen Plan.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ja hab ich ... ich hatte sogar ne Unfrozen Silk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne unfrozen hatte ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider hat es nie zu einem eigenen DroopingKitty gereicht, aber wozu ist man ein Weibchen *hust* Zu WoE war ich auf jeden Fall immer bestens ausgerüstet.



> Deathbreaker


*hust* Defbreaker *hust*


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Dracun ist weg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (24. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Die Leute die gebannt wurden wissen es... mehr hat es nicht zu interessieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Night schrieb:


> Tut es aber verständlicherweise O.o


1. Regel: Ihr verliert kein Wort über den Nachtschwärmer.

2. Regel: Ihr verliert KEIN WORT über den Nachtschwärmer.

3. Regel: Wenn der Mod Stop ruft, zumacht, löscht, ist der Kampf vorbei.

4. Regel: Es posten jeweils nur 2(veränderbar).

5. Regel: Mehrere Topics auf einmal.

6. Regel: Keine flames, keine Widerworte.

7. Regel: Die Post bleiben genau solange, wie ein Mod es für lustig hält.

8. und letzte Regel: Wer neu ist im Nachtschwärmer, muss posten


----------



## Maladin (24. Mai 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht.
> 
> WoE war schon was vom coolsten das ich je in einem Spiel gemacht habe. Ich war ein Deathbreaker. Ach war das cool sich durch durch alles durch zu schlagen und dann die ganzen Wizards um zu hauen.
> 
> ...



Oh ja .. das war Action .. ich hatte noch nen Pure Asura Monk in der Hinterhand der war klasse.



Lillyan schrieb:


> Ne unfrozen hatte ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kitty hatte ich auch nicht .. aber ja .. ich stand zu meiner weiblichen Seite und habe die Schleife getragen *Ggg*


----------



## Nuffing (24. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Posten wir ne Runde lang alle unsere lieblings-Youtube clips, um das Thema zu wechseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH4E3cD77uI


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Diskussionen über Bann oder nicht Bann gehen keine anderen Mitglieder etwas an, als das abgemahnte / gebannte Mitglied, die Moderation und das Community Management.
> 
> Bösewichte wie wir Moderatoren, geben uns nur kurz vor Ende zu erkennen und erklären unseren teuflischen Plan.



will auch gar nid diskutieren .. ich weis ja wer
und wiso könnt ich ja nachlesen wenns mich interessieren würd aber ihr macht die regeln und wir sollten/müssten uns dran halten


----------



## Qonix (24. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *hust* Defbreaker *hust*


ups

ist ja schon spät  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Maladin schrieb:


> Oh ja .. das war Action .. ich hatte noch nen Pure Asura Monk in der Hinterhand der war klasse.


Ach, das hätte mich nicht gestört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Mai 2009)

So, ums Thema zu Wechseln: Ich lad grad Sreen von meinen Char hoch, werd n Blog schreiben...


----------



## Night falls (24. Mai 2009)

> und wiso könnt ich ja nachlesen wenns mich interessieren würd


Geb mir mal die Anleitung - mich interessierts.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

Kangrim: zum Youtube-clip: Musicalisch grandios. nur den Inhalt ist "mit meiner eigenen Überzeugung nicht zu vereinbaren"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Geb mir mal die Anleitung - mich interessierts.



geht 3-4 seiten zurück lies alles von der person
und denke dir was könnte daran falsh/böse sein tadaa hast nen grund


----------



## Lillyan (24. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqPYO-TzKUI :>


----------



## Maladin (24. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH4E3cD77uI



Woah o.O .. öhm ... interessant *ggg*

Hier etwas Musik !! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQ-lmtY6sis


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kangrim: zum Youtube-clip: Musicalisch grandios. nur den Inhalt ist "mit meiner eigenen Überzeugung nicht zu vereinbaren"
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Hähäh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (24. Mai 2009)

> und denke dir was könnte daran falsh/böse sein tadaa hast nen grund


Polemik ist ein Bangrund? Aha.

*** ***


----------



## Lillyan (24. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hähäh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ariell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (24. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Polemik ist ein Bangrund? Aha.


da fällt mir doch glatt was ein. gründe brauchen uns nicht interessieren? erinnert mich irgendwie ans zukünftige BKA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


l


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ariell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HA HA!^^


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

Was heisst Polemik?

Und biiiiiitte erspart mir den link zu Wikipedia^^ eine kurze Zusammenfassung tuts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (24. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ariell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fast alle lieder aus dem film sind disneysongs auch auch von ariell sind welche dabei


----------



## Nuffing (24. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub ich amch ne rundumerneuerung für meinen DK, ich hals nicht mehr länger aus was männliches zu spielen ... ichw eiß net wie man das aushalten kann xD


----------



## Maladin (24. Mai 2009)

Kurz ... ein Streit

Und deshalb ist hier keiner gebannt worden.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> da fällt mir doch glatt was ein. gründe brauchen uns nicht interessieren? erinnert mich irgendwie ans zukünftige BKA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gut, ich geb dir den Grund: Verstoß gegen die Netiquette/Forenregeln. Diese kannst du dir natürlich durchlesen.


----------



## Night falls (24. Mai 2009)

> da fällt mir doch glatt was ein. gründe brauchen uns nicht interessieren? erinnert mich irgendwie ans zukünftige BKA


War eben schon Zentimeter davon entfernt ganz polemisch die Nazikeule zu schwingen, da bin ich wohl haarscharf einem ban entgangen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Gut, ich geb dir den Grund: Verstoß gegen die Netiquette/Forenregeln. Diese kannst du dir natürlich durchlesen.


Da frag ich mich doch glatt, welcher Absatz denn diesmal zurechtgebogen wurde um den ban zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Maladin (24. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich amch ne rundumerneuerung für meinen DK, ich hals nicht mehr länger aus was männliches zu spielen ... ichw eiß net wie man das aushalten kann xD



Ich spiele seit 30 Jahren einen .. ist nichtmal so schwer. 

Ich kann nur leider nicht umskillen und ich hab Talente die ich nicht brauche ... Alphabet rülpsen (Rang 4) oder Wackelhintern nachpfeifen. Letzteres muss kanalisiert werden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit 30 Jahren einen .. ist nichtmal so schwer.
> 
> Ich kann nur leider nicht umskillen und ich hab Talente die ich nicht brauche ... Alphabet rülpsen (Rang 4) oder Wackelhintern nachpfeifen. Letzteres muss kanalisiert werden.



Hast du Glück, ich durfte nur noch "Nerd" als Klasse wählen... meine Talente sind grundsätzlich nutzlos und nicht nur 2!


----------



## Lillyan (24. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit 30 Jahren einen .. ist nichtmal so schwer.
> 
> Ich kann nur leider nicht umskillen und ich hab Talente die ich nicht brauche ... Alphabet rülpsen (Rang 4) oder Wackelhintern nachpfeifen. Letzteres muss kanalisiert werden.


Ha, Alphabet rülpsen (Rang 5). Ich bin imbaiger als wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (24. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit 30 Jahren einen .. ist nichtmal so schwer.
> 
> Ich kann nur leider nicht umskillen und ich hab Talente die ich nicht brauche ... Alphabet rülpsen (Rang 4) oder Wackelhintern nachpfeifen. Letzteres muss kanalisiert werden.



Ja wenn ich den dk spiel fühl ich mich wie ne transe, ne frau gefangen im körper eines mannes Oo deswegen kriegt mein char jetzt ne geschlechtsumwandlung...xD


----------



## Night falls (24. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wie ich jetzt gerade darauf komme - Aber: Sind eigentlich besonders widerliche Avatare verboten?
Gibt es da irgendwelche Richtlinien, was erlaubt ist und was nicht?


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

So ich geh dann mal. Morgen Schule. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

afaik nein aber lies doch nach ^^
dafür gibts den wall of text mit regeln .. welche ich bisher glaubs nid 1ma gelesen hab und auch so +/- weis was man nid darf ..



Skatero schrieb:


> So ich geh dann mal. Morgen Schule.
> 
> Gute Nacht


gn8



Nuffing schrieb:


> Ja wenn ich den dk spiel fühl ich mich wie ne transe, ne frau gefangen im körper eines mannes Oo deswegen kriegt mein char jetzt ne geschlechtsumwandlung...xD



und da frag ich mich wiso soviele mänliche nen weiblichen char zocken hmm^^
wobei ich hab ja weiblichen gnom weil mänliche ne doofe castanimation haben xD


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und da frag ich mich wiso soviele mänliche nen weiblichen char zocken hmm^^
> wobei ich hab ja weiblichen gnom weil mänliche ne doofe castanimation haben xD



Ganz einfach, männer sind doof und blöd und könn nichts deswgen wollen alle tolle weibchen spielen weil frauen einfach besser sind!^^


----------



## Night falls (25. Mai 2009)

Mhm, edit button streikt?


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Du kannst den Ava einfach mal benutzen und auf die Reaktion der Mods warten... allerdings ist diese Option nicht zu empfehlen^^


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Gut, ich geb dir den Grund: Verstoß gegen die Netiquette/Forenregeln. Diese kannst du dir natürlich durchlesen.


7.1.3.1 Eine permanente Sperre ist ein sogenannter "Ban" gebannte Benutzer erhalten damit zudem ein ausgesprochenes Hausverbot für alle Community-Bereiche, also die Nutzung eines Logins auf buffed.de und sollten dies auch beherzigen, um weitere Konsequenzen zu vermeiden. Diese Maßnahme wird jedoch nur in besonders harten Fällen der Netiquettenverstöße genutzt.

gegen was in der netiquette hat er verstoßen? und ja ich hab sie mir durchgelesen


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Aber die Männlichen tauren sehen eindeutig besser aus, als ihre weiblichen Artgenossen^^


----------



## Night falls (25. Mai 2009)

> Du kannst den Ava einfach mal benutzen und auf die Reaktion der Mods warten... allerdings ist diese Option nicht zu empfehlen^^


Nein, ich frage mich nur ob es Sinn machen würde einen Avatar zu reporten den ich persönlich als recht abartig empfinde, auch wenn er nicht direkt gegen die Netiquette verstößt.
Im Grunde genommen so ähnlich wie diese Zitiererei in den Signaturen.



> gegen was in der netiquette hat er verstoßen? und ja ich hab sie mir durchgelesen


Hab ich eben auch schon gefragt - die Mods biegen sich das so hin wie sie möchten, aber geben keine direkte Auskunft.


----------



## Maladin (25. Mai 2009)

Avatare unterliegen den Bestimmungen der Nettiquette und der Forenrichtlinien. Widerliche und abstoßende Bilder sind einfach unpassend und werden entfernt. 

Wissentlich der Konsequenzen, so etwas zu probieren wäre verwarnwürdig.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Du kannst mir den Ava per Pn schicken, und ich sag dir dann, ob er tolleriert werden kann oder nicht^^ ich glaub, ich kann das gut einschätzen


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, männer sind doof und blöd und könn nichts deswgen wollen alle tolle weibchen spielen weil frauen einfach besser sind!^^



Nein... weil man lieber einen Frauenhintern als einen Männerhintern vor der Nase hat!


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ja wenn ich den dk spiel fühl ich mich wie ne transe, ne frau gefangen im körper eines mannes Oo deswegen kriegt mein char jetzt ne geschlechtsumwandlung...xD


Sozusagen: "Schnip-Schap - *Wichtige-Männlicheteile*-Ab2"
Der arme, das hatt selbst ein DK nicht verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT: Wie komm ich jetzt auf Blutelf?


----------



## Night falls (25. Mai 2009)

> Du kannst mir den Ava per Pn schicken, und ich sag dir dann, ob er tolleriert werden kann oder nicht^^ ich glaub, ich kann das gut einschätzen


Hast PM


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Sozusagen: "Schnip-Schap - *Wichtige-Männlicheteile*-Ab2"
> Der arme, das hatt selbst ein Blutelf nicht verdient
> 
> 
> ...



Oh doch!^^


----------



## Maladin (25. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hab ich eben auch schon gefragt - die Mods biegen sich das so hin wie sie möchten, aber geben keine direkte Auskunft.



Du kannst gern per PN nachfragen. Hier hat das Thema ein Ende im Thread.


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hast PM


Schick ihn mir pls auch.
Danach bin ich wirklich weg.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

najo ich frag ihn morgen im icq einfach selber wiso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die mods müssen ihm ja geschrieben haben wiso ..

ich bin aber erstma pennen gute nach euch jungs/mädels und allem was dazwischen noch vorhanden ist


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Avatare unterliegen den Bestimmungen der Nettiquette und der Forenrichtlinien. Widerliche und abstoßende Bilder sind einfach unpassend und werden entfernt.
> 
> Wissentlich der Konsequenzen, so etwas zu probieren wäre verwarnwürdig.


nur neugier halber, sind die grenzen irgendwo auch dafür definiert? denn wirklich deutlich werden forenregeln und netiquette da nicht wirklich. aber ermessenspielraum wird auch nirgendswo erwähnt


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Oh doch!^^


Solange er/sie Ersatz kriegt...




sTereoType schrieb:


> nur neugier halber, sind die grenzen irgendwo auch dafür definiert? denn wirklich deutlich werden forenregeln und netiquette da nicht wirklich. aber ermessenspielraum wird auch nirgendswo erwähnt


Also, Jesus-Siluetten mit dem Spruch "mehr Nägel für das Schwein" sind aus jeden Fall nicht gestattet->Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Solange er/sie Ersatz kriegt...



da es in wow eh keine geschlechtsteile gibt bekommt dr blutelf einfach 2 mit pixel gefüllte bh's über und bisle mit dem gesicht rumgefummelt (jackson hats vorgemacht) und fertig ..


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Solange er/sie Ersatz kriegt...



Er kriegt 2 brüste, ein gehirn,  was will er mehr?^^


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

Kann man eindeutig melden.

Jetzt wirklich gute Nacht. Wahrscheinlich bis morgen.



> Er kriegt 2 brüste, ein gehirn, was will er mehr?^^


Also 3 Gehirne sind wirklich überflüssig. 2 genügen.
Männer haben auch Brüste. >.<


----------



## Lillyan (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> nur neugier halber, sind die grenzen irgendwo auch dafür definiert? denn wirklich deutlich werden forenregeln und netiquette da nicht wirklich. aber ermessenspielraum wird auch nirgendswo erwähnt


Für sowas kann man wohl keine 100%igen Regeln definieren, der gesunde Menschenverstand sollte allerdings genügen um zu entscheiden welche Avatare für dieses Forum angemessen sind und welche nicht.

Damit ist für mich die Regeldiskutiererei auch vorbei, ich will nicht meinen ganzen Abend damit verbringen die Netiquette durchzukauen.


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Er kriegt 2 brüste, ein gehirn,  was will er mehr?^^


DK´s Brauchen kein INT!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (25. Mai 2009)

Snow von RHCP ist so schwer auf Gitarre. *frust*


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> nur neugier halber, sind die grenzen irgendwo auch dafür definiert? denn wirklich deutlich werden forenregeln und netiquette da nicht wirklich. aber ermessenspielraum wird auch nirgendswo erwähnt



Warum verbeist du dich eigendlich so in regeln, hast du kein normal logischen menschenversand der dir vorab sagt was in einer Community angemessen ist und was nicht?


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> DK´s Brauchen kein INT!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber brüste! XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Mai 2009)

Nacht


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Für sowas kann man wohl keine 100%igen Regeln definieren, der gesunde Menschenverstand sollte allerdings genügen um zu entscheiden welche Avatare für dieses Forum angemessen sind und welche nicht.
> 
> Damit ist für mich die Regeldiskutiererei auch vorbei, ich will nicht meinen ganzen Abend damit verbringen die Netiquette durchzukauen.


das ist ja das prob: was ist ein gesunder menschenverstand?
aber ok, Simon hat gesprochen


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

k, meine Auswertung night falls, bezüglich des neuen Avas.

Frag einfach ganz lieb die abgebildete person, ob er/sie damit einverstanden wäre, dass du sie als Ava benutzt^^ Das wäre der beste Weg.

Wenn du Bilder zur Schau stellst, die ohne Wissen der Besitzer veröffentlicht werden oder verhöhnt werden, wird das den Besitzern nicht gefallen. 

Ansonsten mach den Umkehrschluss, ob sich solche Fotos von dir, dich stören würde. Aber stell dir die Frage ernsthaft, dann kannste sie selbst beantworten.


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Aber brüste! XD


DAS ist ein schlagendes Argument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Auser er/sie ist Ork/Troll/Taure)


----------



## Night falls (25. Mai 2009)

> k, meine Auswertung night falls, bezüglich des neuen Avas.
> 
> Frag einfach ganz lieb die abgebildete person, ob er/sie damit einverstanden wäre, dass du sie als Ava benutzt^^ Das wäre der beste Weg.
> 
> ...


Lies dir meinen Text durch den ich bereits vorher auf deine Aufforderung hin es einfach auszuprobieren schrieb.
Ich will keinen neuen Avatar haben, sondern wissen ob ich mit einem report des betreffenden Avatars eine Aussicht auf Änderung hätte.
Skatero hat mir bereits gesagt, dass er meldungswürdig ist - also werd ich das wahrscheinlich in nächster Zeit versuchen.


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> DAS ist ein schlagendes Argument
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nene ist nen blutelf^^


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> nene ist nen blutelf^^


Also doch auf anhib richtig^^
Obwohl, männliche Blutelfen sind doch schon sehr feminin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, nur mal so gefragt: Welches Lvl/Welche Skillung hatter/sie den?


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Warum verbeist du dich eigendlich so in regeln, hast du kein normal logischen menschenversand der dir vorab sagt was in einer Community angemessen ist und was nicht?


ich betrachte meinen verstand als logisch. aber sind es auch die anderen?
der angesprochene jesus ava ist anscheind schon falsch(ich persönlich find ihn ok), aber ein hitler achievment(was die opfer verhöhnt) nicht(für mich schon)?
tja und da hört bei mir die logik auf.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das ist ja das prob: was ist ein gesunder menschenverstand?
> aber ok, Simon hat gesprochen




Mein Gesunder Menschenverstand hat 500dps und nen Proc der User bannen kann. :>


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Mein Gesunder Menschenverstand hat 500dps und nen Proc der User bannen kann. :>



Ach wie ich seine sprüche liebe xD


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

jesus Ava und Hitler-Achiefement... find beides unpassend. Ich hab ja auch ein Bild von mir drin, und nicht von jesus^^


----------



## Night falls (25. Mai 2009)

> das ist ja das prob: was ist ein gesunder menschenverstand?


Eine Ansammlung von Vorurteilen die der Mensch bis zum 18ten Lebensjahr gesammelt hat, mhm?


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

Naja, ich gluab ein teil eines gesunden menschen verstandes ist das man leuten nicht bewust schadet, und erst recht nicht dran freude hat, besonders nicht in einer Community


----------



## Lillyan (25. Mai 2009)

Ich kann nur von mir sprechen und ich habe vor kurzem noch so ein Hitler-Achievement-Bild gelöscht, aber selbst wir Mods haben zu verschiedenen Themen verschiedene Einstellungen. Und nein, 100%ige Regeln kann es nicht geben, da man jedes Bild aufs neue bewerten muss und das Internet immer wieder neue Kuriositäten ausspuckt mit denen zuvor noch niemand gerechnet hat.


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Eine Ansammlung von Vorurteilen die der Mensch bis zum 18ten Lebensjahr gesammelt hat, mhm?


kommt mir bekannt vor, aber das beschreibt eher einstellungen als logik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (25. Mai 2009)

> kommt mir bekannt vor


Ist von Einstein. Passt ziemlich gut imo.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Selbst Einstein ist nicht Allwissend und hat nicht immer Recht. Sicher hat er grosses bewirkt, doch unfehlbar ist er nicht^^


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Selbst Einstein ist nicht Allwissend und hat nicht immer Recht. Sicher hat er grosses bewirkt, doch unfehlbar ist er nicht^^


ist das jetzt antisemitismus?


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

> Im Ernst? Gute Arbeit, Sherlock
> Aber ich weiß nicht wieso du das jetzt hier sagen musst? Irgendwelche Einwände gegen sein Zitat, oder was?



ööh, eigendlich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke der gesunde Menschenverstand ist dass, das dafür sorgt, dass wir uns nicht selbst vernichten und uns wieder zur Vernunft bringt ^^
und keine Ansammlung von Vorurteilen vor 200 Jahren.

Edit: 





> ist das jetzt antisemitismus?



was heisst antisemitismus? und was Polemie ist, habt ihr mir auch noch ned erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ööh, eigendlich ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der gesunde menschenverstand wird garantiert das gegeteil von dem dir gesagte tun. woher hast du jetzt eigentlich die zahl 200?


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Sorry, Mindestens 200 jahren^^18. jahrhundert heisst doch von 1700-1799 oder?


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

Was ich nicht versteh... 

Die Nequikete ist eigendilch nichts anderes wie richtlienen die dafür sorgen sollen das wir uns respekt voll behandeln und uns nicht gegenseitig schaden,mehr nicht.

Ihr diskutiert jetzt hier drüber und vertrettet die meinun das es völlig ok ist andere bewust fertig zu machen...ich versteh nicht wie menschen so was tun könn...bewust anderen wehtun für ihr perverses vegnügen...


----------



## Lillyan (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Was ich nicht versteh...
> 
> Die Nequikete ist eigendilch nichts anderes wie richtlienen die dafür sorgen sollen das wir uns respekt voll behandeln und uns nicht gegenseitig schaden,mehr nicht.
> 
> Ihr diskutiert jetzt hier drüber und vertrettet die meinun das es völlig ok ist andere bewust fertig zu machen...ich versteh nicht wie menschen so was tun könn...bewust anderen wehtun für ihr perverses vegnügen...


Sehr schön zusammengefaßt :>


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich denke der gesunde Menschenverstand ist dass, das dafür sorgt, dass wir uns nicht selbst vernichten und [...]


Ja, genau, deshalb schützen wir auch alle unseren Planeten, sind nett zueinander usw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also, ich bin off, bis denne^^


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Kleiner Anhang meinerseits: Wobei man jezz "pervers" nicht falsch verstehen sollte! Was ihr ja allzugerne tut


----------



## Maladin (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Was ich nicht versteh...
> 
> Die Nequikete ist eigendilch nichts anderes wie richtlienen die dafür sorgen sollen das wir uns respekt voll behandeln und uns nicht gegenseitig schaden,mehr nicht.



Danke .. Bewerbung zur Malamoderationspraktikantin angenommen ...

Zum Diktat bitte


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ja, genau, deshalb schützen wir auch alle unseren Planeten, sind nett zueinander usw...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich vertrete auch die Meinung, das der gesunde Menschenverstand allzuoft und gerne verdrängt wird und man seinem Egoismus freien Lauf lässt...


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Als ich das erste mal dieses Lied gehört hab, ging mir mehrer Schauder den Rücken runter... jezz denkt mal nach, obs gut ist, was ihr so in eurem Leben tut...


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich vertrete auch die Meinung, das der gesunde Menschenverstand allzuoft und gerne verdrängt wird und man seinem Egoismus freien Lauf lässt...



Weißt du..mir macht das halt angst das ich weiß solche leute arbeiten später irgendwann, wer weiß vilelicht wird einer von den arz und macht sich dann wärend ich im koma lieg nen späßen oder mit sonst wen was, oder egal was, das ist nichts anderes als leute die accounts hacken und damit anderen schaden oder vergewaltiger oder mörder oder jugendliche die einen menschen in der schule so lange mobben bis er selbstmord begehen will, oder eltern die ihre kinder misshandeln usw.

Klar ist es in der schwere verschieden, aber das sind alles egoistische taten, menschen schaden damit man selber etwa nen vorteil hat oder das es einen besser geht...wenn aboslut jeder so denken würde bzw so hadeln würden wir uns in kurzer zeit alle abschlachten und so was wie krankenhaus und weiter hilfen könnten wir sowieso vergessen, denkt ja dann eh nur jeder an sich...

ich wer gern so kalt wie andere menschen, aber mich macht so was immer wieder fertig ich kann einfach nicht diese, "leck mich am arsch alle anderen sind mir egal" haltung einnehmen...


----------



## Lillyan (25. Mai 2009)

Oh, da sollte man seeeehr vorsichtig sein. Selbst Leute die beteuern dass sie im echten Leben genau so sind wie im Internet sind es für gewöhnlich nicht. Die Hemmschwelle ist dort einfach bei weitem größer, die anonymität nicht gegeben bzw. dort hat das gegenüber ein echtes Gesicht. Sicherlich gibt es das ein oder andere Fulltimearschloch, aber das sind die wenigsten hier.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing: Du bist nicht die einzige die sowas tief trifft... *mitfühl*. 
Solche Menschen haben wider Erfahrungen mit solchen menschen getan. Denk ich. Das ist auch ein Grund, warum ich meine Kirche so liebe. Dort kommt genau das Gegenteil vor. Man mag sich einfach^^Jeder respektiert dort den anderen und grosse Freundschaften werden verknüfpt. zugleich spornt man den anderen an, auch anderen Menschen zu helfen und einfach zu lieben. Zudem ist es uns bewusst, dass wir von gott geliebt werden. und Gottes Liebe ist unerschöpflich. Aus ihm schöpfe ich neue kraft um dem egoismus stand zu halten und dafür einzustehen, was ich glaube.


Nur wenn einem Mensch Liebe widerfährt, ist er fähig, andere Menschen zu lieben.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFABGvgm1Ek&NR=1


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nuffing: Du bist nicht die einzige die sowas tief trifft... *mitfühl*.
> Solche Menschen haben wider Erfahrungen mit solchen menschen getan. Denk ich. Das ist auch ein Grund, warum ich meine Kirche so liebe. Dort kommt genau das Gegenteil vor. Man mag sich einfach^^Jeder respektiert dort den anderen und grosse Freundschaften werden verknüfpt. zugleich spornt man den anderen an, auch anderen Menschen zu helfen und einfach zu lieben. Zudem ist es uns bewusst, dass wir von gott geliebt werden. und Gottes Liebe ist unerschöpflich. Aus ihm schöpfe ich neue kraft um dem egoismus stand zu halten und dafür einzustehen, was ich glaube.
> 
> 
> Nur wenn einem Mensch Liebe widerfährt, ist er fähig, andere Menschen zu lieben.



Naja...ich hab so was nicht... ich hab allgemein scheu vor menschen ich könnt nie in die kirche gehen, davon abgesehen das ich nicht an gott glaub... und selbst wenn es ihn gibt, hat er für mich absolut nichts gemacht das es ihn verdient das ich ihn anbete.

Wärend es leuten schlecht geht die versuchen so nett wie möglich zu sein und dieses erst mal mit lauter schicksalsschläge gedankt bekommen und gleichzeitig noch von anderen dafür das fertig gemacht und ausgenutz werden, haben die meisten leute die sich scheiße verhalten lauter vorteile und werden wenn, dann nur von menschen gestopt.

Für mich würde also gott nichts leisten für was ich ihn danken würde...andere könn gern dran glauben...ich kann es nicht, ich würd mich nur selber anlügen


----------



## Maladin (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nur wenn einem Mensch Liebe widerfährt, ist er fähig, andere Menschen zu lieben.



Das hast du aus nem Schlager oder?


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

maladin: ehrlich gesagt hab ich das auch aus einen der unzähligen Predigten, die ich gehört habe... und nicht aus einem Schlager.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2G5iLQ4-Ve4


----------



## Lillyan (25. Mai 2009)

Psychologisch dennoch nicht haltbar :>


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> maladin: ehrlich gesagt hab ich das auch aus einen der unzähligen Predigten, die ich gehört habe... und nicht aus einem Schlager.


in dem moment wo maladin die frage gestellt hat, war mir deine antwort klar


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing: Ich bin sicherlich schüchterner als Du. Wär ich nicht als Kind in die Kirche gezogen worden, würd ich nur zuhause hocken und mir irgendeiner Tätigkeit witme, die keinen Sinn hat.
Die unzähligen Freundschaften, die ich besitze kommen fast alle aus der Kirche. Meine besten Freunde hatten/haben mit mir regelmässig die Kirche betreten. Wir kennen uns gut und reden über alles. Sogar über die tiefsten probleme, mit denen man höchstens bei nem ausgebildetem Psychologen rausrücken würde (und auch da nur nach Jahren bearbeitung...).
Ich habe soviele Freunde dort gefunden, dass ich keine andere Wahl habe als glücklich zu sein dort. Aber gleichzeitig weiss ich, dass es auch andere Menschen gibt, die Gott nicht kennen, die Gott nicht wollen. Ich merkte, dass ich nicht in der Kirche bleiben kann, sondern raus muss. Damit anderen das gleich widerfahren kann, wie mir.
Vllt wisst ihrs nicht, aber ab und zu bete ich sogar für das forum^^(boah is das peinlich...)


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Und der Grund,w arum ich das mit Nuffing per Pn mache, ist der, dass ich mich überhaupt nicht dafür schäme Christ zu sein. Eigendlich bin ich extrem schüchtern und unsicher. Aber wenns um meinen Glauben geht, bleib ich standhaft. Da kann mir sachen einreden wollen, wie man will, ich weiche nicht.


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

wenn ich mich recht erinnere war doch irgendwo in der netiquette oder den forenregeln was von werbung die rede. lasst bitte missionieren auch darunter fallen. das ist doch nicht mehr normal


----------



## rEdiC (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Und der Grund,w arum ich das mit Nuffing per Pn mache, ist der, dass ich mich überhaupt nicht dafür schäme Christ zu sein. Eigendlich bin ich extrem schüchtern und unsicher. Aber wenns um meinen Glauben geht, bleib ich standhaft. Da kann mir sachen einreden wollen, wie man will, ich weiche nicht.


AMEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

NAtürlich ist das nicht normal. Weil es hier um tiefe Gefühlen geht. und von denen berichtet man normalerweise nicht. Vorallem nicht in Foren.


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nuffing: Ich bin sicherlich schüchterner als Du. Wär ich nicht als Kind in die Kirche gezogen worden, würd ich nur zuhause hocken und mir irgendeiner Tätigkeit witme, die keinen Sinn hat.
> Die unzähligen Freundschaften, die ich besitze kommen fast alle aus der Kirche. Meine besten Freunde hatten/haben mit mir regelmässig die Kirche betreten. Wir kennen uns gut und reden über alles. Sogar über die tiefsten probleme, mit denen man höchstens bei nem ausgebildetem Psychologen rausrücken würde (und auch da nur nach Jahren bearbeitung...).
> Ich habe soviele Freunde dort gefunden, dass ich keine andere Wahl habe als glücklich zu sein dort. Aber gleichzeitig weiss ich, dass es auch andere Menschen gibt, die Gott nicht kennen, die Gott nicht wollen. Ich merkte, dass ich nicht in der Kirche bleiben kann, sondern raus muss. Damit anderen das gleich widerfahren kann, wie mir.
> Vllt wisst ihrs nicht, aber ab und zu bete ich sogar für das forum^^(boah is das peinlich...)



Naja... glaub ich bin schon schüchterner..bei mir gehts ja ins psychische über... panikattacken wenn zb mein handy klingelt. Ich trau mich da nicht rann, besonders nicht wenn ich die nummer nicht kenn dann nehm ich meistens auch nicht ab, und so ist es allgemein, ich hab angst vor teamspeak und ich hab auch angst was mit anderen in einer gruppe zu machen.

Ganz einfach aus dem grund weil ich angst hab das mir andere zu ihrem perversen vergnügen bewust weh tun oder mich fertig machen nur weil ich was nicht so gut kann wie andere


----------



## rEdiC (25. Mai 2009)

Schlagt euch halt drum, wer schüchterner ist.... Gott, ist das lachhaft hier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ganz einfach aus dem grund weil ich angst hab das mir andere zu ihrem perversen vergnügen bewust weh tun oder mich fertig machen nur weil ich was nicht so gut kann wie andere


na, nun nutzen wir aber das aktuelle thema wieder für die mitleidsschiene aus. solch ein verhalten ist doch wohl eher sehr untypisch für dich


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> NAtürlich ist das nicht normal. Weil es hier um tiefe Gefühlen geht. und von denen berichtet man normalerweise nicht. Vorallem nicht in Foren.



Problem hier wieder, und warum stereo dich jetzt so angreift ist das er so was als schwäche sieht, so was nutzen menschen allgemein zum angreifen.

Sag nur ein grund warum amokläufe enstehen, kann sich ja keiner mehr trauen mit irgend wen zu reden wenns ein scheiß geht, überall wird man dafür nur verarscht oder fertig gemacht.


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> na, nun nutzen wir aber das aktuelle thema wieder für die mitleidsschiene aus. solch ein verhalten ist doch wohl eher sehr untypisch für dich



Und das ist genau der perfekte beispiel für meinen vorherigen beitrag das man nie schwäche zeigen darf weil sonst gleich jemand die gelegenheit nutz um drauf rum zu hacken


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

... wir sollten uns vllt mal Treffen und mal sorichtig Spass haben^^Ich biete keine Gründe, warum man vor mir Angst haben sollte. (nunja, ein paar zählen mein Glaub dafür, dass man angst vor mir haben kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und wehe einer versteht hier "Spass haben" falsch -.-


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Und das ist genau der perfekte beispiel für meinen vorherigen beitrag das man nie schwäche zeigen darf weil sonst gleich jemand die gelegenheit nutz um drauf rum zu hacken


auf was für einer schwäche hack ich denn hier rum? ich bin nicht der einzige der gelesen hat was du hier schon geschrieben hast und diese "total schpchterne" ader passt ja wohl mal garnicht zu der aussage sich von wild fremden nach hause bringen zu lassen und mit 15 schon angst zu ahebn man könnte eventuell schwanger sein

/check mate baby


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNX1QjwGgos...feature=related

Lest mit... omg, ich sollt weniger von diesen Clips anschauen, sonst ersticke ich noch in Mitleid...


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> auf was für einer schwäche hack ich denn hier rum? ich bin nicht der einzige der gelesen hat was du hier schon geschrieben hast und diese "total schpchterne" ader passt ja wohl mal garnicht zu der aussage sich von wild fremden nach hause bringen zu lassen und mit 15 schon angst zu ahebn man könnte eventuell schwanger sein



Ich war besoffen, und die par schnipsel die du weißt kannst du garantiert nicht dafür nehmen um über mich zu urteiln, du weißt nicht mal wie mein alltag aussieht geschweige denn wie viel zeit ich drinnen vorn pc verbring und drausen und was ich sonst so mach also spar dir so was


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Stereo: Viele Menschen tuen völlig anders, als sie eigendlich sind. Ich wette das is bei dir nicht anders. Nur geben wirs hier zu.

HIer geht es um die "wirkliche" Persönlichkeit. und nicht um das, wofür man sich nach aussen ausgibt.


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich war besoffen, und die par schnipsel die du weißt kannst du garantiert nicht dafür nehmen um über mich zu urteiln, du weißt nicht mal wie mein alltag aussieht geschweige denn wie viel zeit ich drinnen vorn pc verbring und drausen und was ich sonst so mach also spar dir so was


bei beiden? schwangerschaft und unbekannter? yeah sounds plausible
diagnose: dissoziative persönlichkeitsstörung


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> bei beiden? schwangerschaft und unbekannter? yeah sounds plausible
> diagnose: dissoziative persönlichkeitsstörung



Ja bei beiden, davon abgesehen das ich den mit dem ich sex hatte schon ne weile kenn vor dem hab ich keine angst und ich muss mich auch nicht von nem menschen rechtfertigen der nicht aus ist zu verstehen, sondern  wieder nur darauf aus ist  mich fertig zu machen, und grad so einer wie du der spaß dran hat andere fertig zu machen sollte keine diagnose stellen


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

ich sage nur das eine menge deiner gesagten dinge von damals und heute einfach nicht zusammen passen. das dir die vorgeführten sachen in die parade fahren stört dich natürlich, könnte ja die erhaltene aufmerksamkeit vermindern.


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

Was ich übrigens auch lustig find du wirst mir eine psychische störung vor, und das nicht als sinnvolle diagnose sondern auch als beleidigung, ich bin in therapie, ich war in der klappse wegen selbst mord versuchen ich weiß selber das ich probleme hab, und leute wie du die sich daran dann noch aufgeilen und einen deswegen fertig machen sind ein grund warum sich daran nichts ändert.


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich sage nur das eine menge deiner gesagten dinge von damals und heute einfach nicht zusammen passen. das dir die vorgeführten sachen in die parade fahren stört dich natürlich, könnte ja die erhaltene aufmerksamkeit vermindern.



DU laberst einen schwachsinn, da hat sich bis jetzt nichts wiedersprochen, wie gesagt, urteile nicht wenn du absolut gar nichts über mich weißt, obwohl glaub selbst du die auswirkungen von alkohol und drogen auf einen menschen kennen solltest, wär man bei sinnen, wären sie nicht verboten.

Und dann nen mir ein grund warum ich eine aufmerksamkeit haben wollte grad von leuten wie dir die mich nur feritg machen wollen und nicht von normalen menschen die auch normal mit mir reden? Das sind einfach nur sinnlose aussagen und vorwürfe ohne hand und fuß das wär genau so wie wenn ich jetzt sagen würde du bist psychisch gestört, war ne aussage aber ohne hand und fuß zusammengenommen aus irgendwelchen schipsel die ich über dich weiß.

Auserdem merkt man wie sehr man sich in nen menschen irren kann, bis jetzt ging ich aus das du selbst wenn du manchmal fiese witze machst nett bist, und heute merk ich das du genau das gegenteil bist, komisch oder? etwa da sitz wer anders vorm pc oder man kann so übers inet gar nicht so wirkliche einschätzen wie ein mensch ist und was in seinen leben vor geht.


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

weißt du, das würde alles wesentlich glaubhafter wirken, wenn du das alles nicht so in szene setzen würdest.
allein deine titeländerung passend hierzu spricht schon wieder bände


----------



## rEdiC (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Was ich übrigens auch lustig find du wirst mir eine psychische störung vor, und das nicht als sinnvolle diagnose sondern auch als beleidigung, ich bin in therapie, ich war in der klappse wegen selbst mord versuchen ich weiß selber das ich probleme hab, und leute wie du die sich daran dann noch aufgeilen und einen deswegen fertig machen sind ein grund warum sich daran nichts ändert.


Als ob er dich fertig macht, er hat nur gezeigt, was du für einen Schwachsinn schreibst.


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> weißt du, das würde alles wesentlich glaubhafter wirken, wenn du das alles nicht so in szene setzen würdest.
> allein deine titeländerung passend hierzu spricht schon wieder bände



Das ist jetzt wiederum das was ich schon mal gesagt hab, ich muss mich jetzt nicht verstellen und einen auf harte schale machen, so leute wie du die andere wegen so was fertig machen kotzen mich an und so was macht mich kaput, ich zeig es und?

Es geht hier genau so nicht um die glaubhaftigkeit oder hab ich was verpasst


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Als ob er dich fertig macht, er hat nur gezeigt, was du für einen Schwachsinn schreibst.



Aussage, kein argument hättest dir auch stecken könn


----------



## rEdiC (25. Mai 2009)

Die Argumente wurden schon dargelegt. Und btw. wenn du nicht willst das irgendjemand dich in irgendeiner Form kritisiert, beleidigt usw. dann solltest du dich wirklich irgendwo einsperren, und den Kontakt zur Außenwelt abbrechen, denn so etwas gibt es nicht.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Aufgabe: Ihr seid am Bahnhof, bei den Gleissen. Ihr habt vorher eben Bescheid bekommen, dass Ihr befördert wurdet. Ihr verdient jezz doppelt soviel Geld als vorher. Ihr hast ne Frau/Mann, mit dem ihr glücklich seid. Ihr könnt euch jezz endlich eine grössere Wohnung kaufen. Ein bisschen mehr Luxus, wie ein neuer Pc. Ihr seid gerade auf einer Hochstufe.
Doch dann passiert. Ihr sed wie ein mann auf die Gleis springt undund stehen bleibt, mit dem Blick auf den Zug. Ihr kennt den Typen. Der hat dich öfters angepöpelt mit seinen Kollegen und niederträchtige Witze gerissen. Einmal hat er dich verprügelt und du hast dir mehrer blaue Flecken und Platzwunden geholt.
Du siehst ihn. Dir gehts gut. Toller Job, tolelr Mann/Frau, tolle Wohnung. Dem Typen gehts wohl sichtlich nicht gut.

Was machst du?
Wirst du schnell dein Gepäck ab, rennst auf die Gleise und zerrst ihn wieder auf den Bahngleis? Wohlwissend, dass der Zug gerade andonnert und dich, mitsamt dem typen in den Tod reissen kann. 
Oder denktst du, so einer hats nicht anders verdient. Der Tod ist nur gerechtfertigt. Für ihn setzte ich mein leben nicht ins Spiel.

Ich erwarte eine äusserst subjektive Antwort....


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Es geht hier genau so nicht um die glaubhaftigkeit oder hab ich was verpasst


das scheint es wohl nie bei dir gewesen zu sein.
woher soll eigentlch jemand deine handynummer haben, wenn du sie ihm nicht gegeben hast? bei mir ist das eigentlich nr der fall, wenn der t-mobile kundenservice anruft


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Die Argumente wurden schon dargelegt. Und btw. wenn du nicht willst das irgendjemand dich in irgendeiner Form kritisiert, beleidigt usw. dann solltest du dich wirklich irgendwo einsperren, und den Kontakt zur Außenwelt abbrechen, denn so etwas gibt es nicht.



DU hast kein argument gebracht,aber wenn du meinst das es eins ist bring ich es auch: Du redest schwachsinn.


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das scheint es wohl nie bei dir gewesen zu sein.
> woher soll eigentlch jemand deine handynummer haben, wenn du sie ihm nicht gegeben hast? bei mir ist das eigentlich nr der fall, wenn der t-mobile kundenservice anruft



Nein es ging mir tatsälich nie wirklich darum das hier jemand meine lebensgeschichte kennt, ich bin hier um mit anderen zu schreiben und über wow und anderes zu reden, und nicht um es als single oder freundesbörse zu missbrauchen.

Wie wers wenn ich jemand meine handy nummer gegeben hab, ich hab niergendwo behauptet das ich mit absolut niemanden kontakt habe, vilelicht solltest du deine aussagen nicht ständig nur aus unwissen beziehen.

Jetzt 1ne frage. Was genau willst du?


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Aufgabe: Ihr seid am Bahnhof, bei den Gleissen. Ihr habt vorher eben Bescheid bekommen, dass Ihr befördert wurdet. Ihr verdient jezz doppelt soviel Geld als vorher. Ihr hast ne Frau/Mann, mit dem ihr glücklich seid. Ihr könnt euch jezz endlich eine grössere Wohnung kaufen. Ein bisschen mehr Luxus, wie ein neuer Pc. Ihr seid gerade auf einer Hochstufe.
> Doch dann passiert. Ihr sed wie ein mann auf die Gleis springt undund stehen bleibt, mit dem Blick auf den Zug. Ihr kennt den Typen. Der hat dich öfters angepöpelt mit seinen Kollegen und niederträchtige Witze gerissen. Einmal hat er dich verprügelt und du hast dir mehrer blaue Flecken und Platzwunden geholt.
> Du siehst ihn. Dir gehts gut. Toller Job, tolelr Mann/Frau, tolle Wohnung. Dem Typen gehts wohl sichtlich nicht gut.
> 
> ...


dann geb ich dir jetzt die logische/pbjektive antwort. laut deiner aussage sterbe ich bei dem versuch ihn zu retten(was ich im übrigen auch ganz gut abschätzen kann wenn der typ kurz vor zugeinfahrt auf die gleise springt) ich springe nicht und werf mein leben ebenfalls weg und frage mich warum er bei dem egoismus auch den bahnfahrer mit reinzieht der bestimtm flogeschäden davon trägt.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

... Dann wirst du nicht dazu beitragen, dass sich die Menschheit zum positiven ändert, Stereo. 

Das eigene Leben unter die des anderen stellen... das hat Jesus getan. Einige von euch werden schon mal was von ihm gehört haben.


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ... Dann wirst du nicht dazu beitragen, dass sich die Menschheit zum positiven ändert, Stereo.
> 
> Das eigene Leben unter die des anderen stellen... das hat Jesus getan. Einige von euch werden schon mal was von ihm gehört haben.



Das ding ist das ist ihm egal


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Nein es ging mir tatsälich nie wirklich darum das hier jemand meine lebensgeschichte kennt, ich bin hier um mit anderen zu schreiben und über wow und anderes zu reden, und nicht um es als single oder freundesbörse zu missbrauchen.
> 
> Wie wers wenn ich jemand meine handy nummer gegeben hab, ich hab niergendwo behauptet das ich mit absolut niemanden kontakt habe, vilelicht solltest du deine aussagen nicht ständig nur aus unwissen beziehen.
> 
> Jetzt 1ne frage. Was genau willst du?


oder aber ich zeige dir weiterhin ungereimtheiten wie etwa das immernoch unlogische handynummerbeispiel. warum jemand die nummer geben und nicht selber bekommen? person kürzlich erst kennen gelernt? dann wohl doch nicht so schüchtern?
tja, ich will logische zusammenhänge und unterhaltung


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ... Dann wirst du nicht dazu beitragen, dass sich die Menschheit zum positiven ändert, Stereo.
> 
> Das eigene Leben unter die des anderen stellen... das hat Jesus getan. Einige von euch werden schon mal was von ihm gehört haben.


liest du dir deine eigenen sachen auch nochmal durch? jesus hat sich selbstlos für die sünden der menschen geopfert und nicht sinnlos sein leben weggeschmissen. ich bin jedes mal aufs neue erschüttert wie du mit deinem glauben umgehst. ein solches gleichnis entbehrt jegweder grundlage


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> oder aber ich zeige dir weiterhin ungereimtheiten wie etwa das immernoch unlogische handynummerbeispiel. warum jemand die nummer geben und nicht selber bekommen? person kürzlich erst kennen gelernt? dann wohl doch nicht so schüchtern?
> tja, ich will logische zusammenhänge und unterhaltung



Das du nicht gern weiter als an die ecke denkst ist mir bei deiner einstellung klar,jetzt muss ich dir wie einen dummen menschen doch nicht wirklich vorzeigen wie viele möglichkeiten es gibt seine nummer weiter zu geben.

Allein schon in der schule muss ich wohl oder übel kontakt haben, und hab da auch logischerweiße freundschaften.

Ich hab niergends gesagt das ich 0 kontakt hab mit menschen,ich hab nur angst vor ihnen.

Du willst also unterhaltung? also ist das grad unterhaltend für dich? also ist es im grunde doch so das du einer von denen bist die menschen bewust ferig machen wollen udn spaß dabei haben.

Aber ich mein was genau du willst. ich wll eine genaue antwort, unterhaltung und logische zusammenhänge kann viel umfassen. Du wirst doch nen grund haben warum du mir damit jetzt so auf die nerven gehst


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

> liest du dir deine eigenen sachen auch nochmal durch? jesus hat sich selbstlos für die sünden der menschen geopfert und nicht sinnlos sein leben weggeschmissen. ich bin jedes mal aufs neue erschüttert wie du mit deinem glauben umgehst. ein solches gleichnis entbehrt jegweder grundlage



Man wirft sein Leben nicht sinnlos weg, wenn auch nur die Chance besteht, ein anderes damit retten zu können.

Vllt solltest du mal fragen, warum einige Leute Pfarrer werden. Wohl nicht wegen des Geldes wegen. Aufjedenfall bei uns nicht.
Da kommen die schlimmsten und krassesten Geschichten zum Vorschein.


----------



## rEdiC (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Aufgabe: Ihr seid am Bahnhof, bei den Gleissen. Ihr habt vorher eben Bescheid bekommen, dass Ihr befördert wurdet. Ihr verdient jezz doppelt soviel Geld als vorher. Ihr hast ne Frau/Mann, mit dem ihr glücklich seid. Ihr könnt euch jezz endlich eine grössere Wohnung kaufen. Ein bisschen mehr Luxus, wie ein neuer Pc. Ihr seid gerade auf einer Hochstufe.
> Doch dann passiert. Ihr sed wie ein mann auf die Gleis springt undund stehen bleibt, mit dem Blick auf den Zug. Ihr kennt den Typen. Der hat dich öfters angepöpelt mit seinen Kollegen und niederträchtige Witze gerissen. Einmal hat er dich verprügelt und du hast dir mehrer blaue Flecken und Platzwunden geholt.
> Du siehst ihn. Dir gehts gut. Toller Job, tolelr Mann/Frau, tolle Wohnung. Dem Typen gehts wohl sichtlich nicht gut.
> 
> ...


Wenn man den Kerl eh nicht mehr retten kann, warum soll man sein eigenes Leben dann noch wegwerfen? Achja nicht zu vergessen, die psychischen Schäden des Bahnfahrers werden auch verdoppelt. Und die Welt hat man dadurch dann auch nicht verbessert. Also so ein Schwachsinn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Aber ich mein was genau du willst. ich wll eine genaue antwort, unterhaltung und logische zusammenhänge kann viel umfassen. Du wirst doch nen grund haben warum du mir damit jetzt so auf die nerven gehst


na siehst du noch wen der grad hier ist?
für die unterhaltung läuft nebenbei der fernseher, für die logik sorg ich grad.


----------



## Biggus (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Vllt solltest du mal fragen, warum einige Leute Pfarrer werden. Wohl nicht wegen des Geldes wegen. Aufjedenfall bei uns nicht.
> Da kommen die schlimmsten und krassesten Geschichten zum Vorschein.



Nein, weil sie sich an die Hoffnung klammern, dass der Tod nicht das Ende ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Grund weshalb ich nicht an Religionen glaube, ist eben dieses Scheinheilige.
Es gibt wohl fast keine Menschen die ohne Selbstintresse, einer Religion beitreten.
(Wenn das auch etwas am Theme vorbeigeht :E)


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Man wirft sein Leben nicht sinnlos weg, wenn auch nur die Chance besteht, ein anderes damit retten zu können.
> 
> Vllt solltest du mal fragen, warum einige Leute Pfarrer werden. Wohl nicht wegen des Geldes wegen. Aufjedenfall bei uns nicht.
> Da kommen die schlimmsten und krassesten Geschichten zum Vorschein.


siehst du? du hast grad bewiesen das du deine eigenen sachen nicht durchliest. du hast geschrieben :


> Wohlwissend, dass der Zug gerade andonnert und dich, mitsamt dem typen in den Tod reisst.


keine anzeichen für den gebrauch das konjunktiv, also besteht keine möglichkeit zu überleben.


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> na siehst du noch wen der grad hier ist?
> für die unterhaltung läuft nebenbei der fernseher, für die logik sorg ich grad.



Das beantwortet immer noch nicht was du von mir willst, nicht warum du mir irgendwelche sachen vorwirfst die nur da sind um mich fertig zu machen und mich blos zu stellen, denn du wolltest nie wirklich ernsthaft was wissen, ich hab nie eine normale frage gehört, nie den versuch von dir mich zu verstehen und zu akeptieren, somit frag ich mich.

Etwa du willst mich echt blos stellen und fertig machen, dann will ich mit dir das gespräch eifnach nciht weiter führen weils mir einfach zu nivaulos wird und ich mich auf so was nicht einlassen muss ( wenn du das nicht akzeptierst das ich es nicht die diskusion und weiter angriffe auf mich und das thema beendet haben will werd ich es melden)

Oder du willst wirklich irgendwas bestimmtes, zb mehr über mich wissen, dann weiß ich abern icht warum du das mit vorwürfen und anschuldigungen machst


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Ich kenne jemand persönlich, die hatte 5 Geschwister. Jezz sinds 4.
Ihr kleiner Bruder war schizophren. Er hörtew die ganze Zeit Stimmen, die ihn fertig machten. überall. Im Zug, zuhause. Irgendwann begann er Selbstmord. Wie, hab ich vergessen. 
Ihre Familie ist völlig unchristlich. Als dies geschah war sie 10. Bei der Beerdigung geschah was wunderliches. Nur sie hats erlebt/gesehen.
Sie sah Gott, wie er vor dem Grab kniete und weinte.
Seit dem ist sie Christ.

Der Bruder hatte die Hilfe Gottes abgelehnt. Gott tut nix,w as gegen unser freier Wille ist. Ihr Bruder wollte sterben. er konnte es nichtmehr ertragen und hatte alles getan, was er damals tun wollte.

Wenn wir Gott verweigern, uns zu helfen, wird ers auch nicht tun.


----------



## rEdiC (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Das beantwortet immer noch nicht was du von mir willst, nicht warum du mir irgendwelche sachen vorwirfst die nur da sind um mich fertig zu machen und mich blos zu stellen, denn du wolltest nie wirklich ernsthaft was wissen, ich hab nie eine normale frage gehört, nie den versuch von dir mich zu verstehen und zu akeptieren, somit frag ich mich.
> 
> Etwa du willst mich echt blos stellen und fertig machen, dann will ich mit dir das gespräch eifnach nciht weiter führen weils mir einfach zu nivaulos wird und ich mich auf so was nicht einlassen muss ( wenn du das nicht akzeptierst das ich es nicht die diskusion und weiter angriffe auf mich und das thema beendet haben will werd ich es melden)
> 
> Oder du willst wirklich irgendwas bestimmtes, zb mehr über mich wissen, dann weiß ich abern icht warum du das mit vorwürfen und anschuldigungen machst


Mädchen, du bist echt paranoid. Nicht jeder will dich immerzu fertig machen. Oo


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Vllt solltest du mal fragen, warum einige Leute Pfarrer werden.



Weil sie dann einfacher an junge Kinder kommen.

Christentum ... 
"Oh schau mal da Ungläubige !"
"Juhuu lass Sie uns in einem sinnlosen Krieg alle umbringen" 
" Hmm ...okay"


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Das beantwortet immer noch nicht was du von mir willst, nicht warum du mir irgendwelche sachen vorwirfst die nur da sind um mich fertig zu machen und mich blos zu stellen, denn du wolltest nie wirklich ernsthaft was wissen, ich hab nie eine normale frage gehört, nie den versuch von dir mich zu verstehen und zu akeptieren, somit frag ich mich.
> 
> Etwa du willst mich echt blos stellen und fertig machen, dann will ich mit dir das gespräch eifnach nciht weiter führen weils mir einfach zu nivaulos wird und ich mich auf so was nicht einlassen muss ( wenn du das nicht akzeptierst das ich es nicht die diskusion und weiter angriffe auf mich und das thema beendet haben will werd ich es melden)
> 
> Oder du willst wirklich irgendwas bestimmtes, zb mehr über mich wissen, dann weiß ich abern icht warum du das mit vorwürfen und anschuldigungen machst


fertig machen? nein! bloßstellen? ja!
warum sollte ich nicht hinterfragen dürfen? vieles von dir passt halt nicht zusammen, wenn dir meine schlussfolgerungen nicht gefallen meld mich ruhig. vorher würd ich aber nochmal damokles letzten bericht lesen. vielleicht kommt dir der gnommagier bekanntvor


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Mädchen, du bist echt paranoid. Nicht jeder will dich immerzu fertig machen. Oo



Ich hab gesagt das thema ist fertig, wenn er mir keinen anderen logischen grund nenne kann dann ist ads ganz klar anprangern blos stellen und fertig machen.
Und anschuldigungen wie " du bist paranoid" lässt du bitte bleiben, ich behaupte auch nicht du bist blöd


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> siehst du? du hast grad bewiesen das du deine eigenen sachen nicht durchliest. du hast geschrieben :
> 
> keine anzeichen für den gebrauch das konjunktiv, also besteht keine möglichkeit zu überleben.


 habs gerade gemerkt. Das war ein Grammatikfehler. ich hätte den post nochmal durchlesen sollen. 
Fix'd.
Ob du mir jezz glaubs, dass es wirklcih ein grammatikfehler war oder nicht, ist dir überlassen.


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemand persönlich, die hatte 5 Geschwister. Jezz sinds 4.
> Ihr kleiner Bruder war schizophren. Er hörtew die ganze Zeit Stimmen, die ihn fertig machten. überall. Im Zug, zuhause. Irgendwann begann er Selbstmord. Wie, hab ich vergessen.
> Ihre Familie ist völlig unchristlich. Als dies geschah war sie 10. Bei der Beerdigung geschah was wunderliches. Nur sie hats erlebt/gesehen.
> Sie sah Gott, wie er vor dem Grab kniete und weinte.
> ...


du solltest deine geschichten besser recherchieren:


> Schizophrenie bei Kindern
> In extrem seltenen Fällen können bei Kindern Formen von schizophrenen Psychosen etwa ab dem achten Lebensjahr auftreten. Die wichtigsten Symptome dabei sind Sprachzerfall, Kontaktverlust und affektive Störungen. Schizophrenien bei Kindern vor dem Schulalter sind nicht diagnostizierbar, da die Symptome die Beeinträchtigung des Denkens, Sprechens, der Wahrnehmung und Gefühlswelt voraussetzen und diese Fähigkeiten hinreichend entwickelt sind. Von der kindlichen Schizophrenie, die als plötzlicher Knick in einer bis dahin normalen Entwicklung verstanden werden muss, muss man den kindlichen Autismus (Kanner-Syndrom und Asperger-Syndrom) unterscheiden. Dieser zeigt sich bereits ab Geburt oder Krabbelalter.


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> fertig machen? nein! bloßstellen? ja!
> warum sollte ich nicht hinterfragen dürfen? vieles von dir passt halt nicht zusammen, wenn dir meine schlussfolgerungen nicht gefallen meld mich ruhig. vorher würd ich aber nochmal damokles letzten bericht lesen. vielleicht kommt dir der gnommagier bekanntvor



Blosstellen und anprangern anderer user ist hier nicht gestattet das sollte dir klar sein, und du hinterfragst nicht, weil du wissen willst, sondern weil du fertig machen willst das ist ein unterschied, es gab nie ein versuch des verstehen oder akzeptierens.

Dh ist ads thema beendet. 

Und wer soll Damkles sein? Buffed user? Irgend nen bekannter mensch?


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Die Symptome, die der Junge hatte, stimmen. Dacht, dass heisst Schizophrenie... kenne halt wenige Fremdwörter, Stereo.
Sry


----------



## rEdiC (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Blosstellen und anprangern anderer user ist hier nicht gestattet das sollte dir klar sein, und du hinterfragst nicht, weil du wissen willst, sondern weil du fertig machen willst das ist ein unterschied, es gab nie ein versuch des verstehen oder akzeptierens.
> 
> Dh ist ads thema beendet.
> 
> Und wer soll Damkles sein? Buffed user? Irgend nen bekannter mensch?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing, gehen wir. Das Niveaulose Pack zeigt weder Einsicht noch Verständnis. jede weitere Auseinandersezung ist nur noch zeitverschwendung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...aber ich komme wieder...


----------



## rEdiC (25. Mai 2009)

Möge die Ma..äh Gott mit dir sein.


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Das Niveaulose Pack zeigt weder Einsicht noch Verständnis.



Vielen Dank ...

Gut das andere Menschen auch soviel "Verständnis" an den Tag legen. Btw. sag doch gleich Pöbel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nuffing, gehen wir. Das Niveaulose Pack zeigt weder Einsicht noch Verständnis. jede weitere Auseinandersezung ist nur noch zeitverschwendung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du meinst verständniss für einen am grab weinenden gott wo doch die bibel propagiert das gott einen in den himmel holt wo alles besser ist?
willst du deinem post nicht noch mit einem "Meine Rache wird fürchterlich sein" mehr dramatik verleihen? dieses i'll be back ist doch schon ausgenudelt und jedesmal hats der terminator nicht überlebt


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Nunja, die, die es lesen, werden schon merken, wen ich meine, und wen nicht. Alles andere wäre Verleumdung (ha, ein Fremdwort!)


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> du meinst verständniss für einen am grab weinenden gott wo doch die bibel propagiert das gott einen in den himmel holt wo alles besser ist?
> willst du deinem post nicht noch mit einem "Meine Rache wird fürchterlich sein" mehr dramatik verleihen? dieses i'll be back ist doch schon ausgenudelt und jedesmal hats der terminator nicht überlebt



ich weiß immer noch nicht wer damokles ist, wenn du mir schon sagst ich soll mir irgendwas von dem durchlesen wers auch nütlich wenn du mir nen link oer nen anhaltspunkt gibst

ich hab das hier gefunden: http://my.buffed.de/user/9424 ich denk aber wohl kaum das es da viel zum lesen gibt


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Verleumdung (ha, ein Fremdwort!)



Genauso wie Handy ... *thumbs up*

Naja ... Next ?


----------



## Biggus (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ...aber ich komme wieder...



grmpf


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, die, die es lesen, werden schon merken, wen ich meine, und wen nicht. Alles andere wäre Verleumdung (ha, ein Fremdwort!)


Invektive wäre das fremdwort, das ist einfach nur ein wort.

@ nuffing, benutzt die suche im wow allgeimen mit dem wort erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

oh grad eine schöne bibel interpretation gefunden "Wer vom baum der Erkenntniss isst, wird mit sterblichkeit bestraft" das bedeutet denkverbot und genau den eindruck hab ich von ...na ihr wisst schon


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Invektive wäre das fremdwort, das ist einfach nur ein wort.
> 
> @ nuffing, benutzt die suche im wow allgeimen mit dem wort erfahrungsbericht.



Momentan keine chance bei der suche findet er bei mir garn ichts, egal was ich grad eingebe


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=33991

Bitteschön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=33991
> 
> Bitteschön
> 
> ...



Ah ok...als er wow allgemein sagte hab ich erst mal im offiziellen wow forum gesucht

Ach ja: danke


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Das ist der mit dem blutendem Ohr, oder?


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

Ich versteh jetzt nicht ganz was mir das sagen soll, ich hab mir jetzt das mit dem schamanen durchgelesen, versteh jetzt nichtw as du willst.

Meintest du einer der anderen erfahrungsberichte von ihm ?


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ach ja: danke


=)



Benji9 schrieb:


> Das ist der mit dem blutendem Ohr, oder?



Blutendes Ohr ?


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Blutendes Ohr als Ava^^Nicht ein echtes blutendes... oder stimmt das nicht? Ich dacht, das war der...


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

*mal mit reinschwärm*
Uuuuh,uhhhhh UUUUH!
*rumgeister*


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Blutendes Ohr als Ava^^Nicht ein echtes blutendes... oder stimmt das nicht? Ich dacht, das war der...




Ohrensammler?
Entschuldigung für's doppelposten :[


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> *mal mit reinschwärm*
> Uuuuh,uhhhhh UUUUH!
> *rumgeister*



aha...


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> aha...




*Nuffing in's Ohr flüster*
RTL ist vergiftet
*davonhusch*


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

ääääh, hi neuer?


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

Ich hab da ne vermutung...


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Ja genau, ich meinte den Ohrensammler^^

Hab da wohl was verwechselt.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ääääh, hi neuer?



Hallöchen.
Wie geht's so?


> Ich hab da ne vermutung...


Die da wäre?


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Du postest die ersten 4 sachen, und kennst ohrensammler, spielst dich wie ein geist auf und gibst dich misteriös... hört sich an wie ein 2. Char


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Hallöchen.
> Wie geht's so?
> 
> Die da wäre?



nichts so wichtig


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du postest die ersten 4 sachen, und kennst ohrensammler, spielst dich wie ein geist auf und gibst dich misteriös... hört sich an wie ein 2. Char


horatio cane wäre stolz auf dich...


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du postest die ersten 4 sachen, und kennst ohrensammler, spielst dich wie ein geist auf und gibst dich misteriös... hört sich an wie ein 2. Char



Ich gebe mich nicht mysteriös, ich bin es!
Uhuhu.
Und ich lese hier schon ziemlich lange mit, daher kenne ich Ohrensammler :]
Noch fragen?


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du postest die ersten 4 sachen, und kennst ohrensammler, spielst dich wie ein geist auf und gibst dich misteriös... hört sich an wie ein 2. Char



Genau das war mein gedanke, wer hier nach 2 minuten landet und gleich so rumpostet.. Naja lillyan hatte mittel meine 2 account zu identifizieren und wer er ist weiß ich seit dem ersten post, war etwas zu offentsichlich...warscheinlich ne art für ihn seine normale nicht so mega coole und ego art raus zu lassen


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Noch fragen?



Öhm ...Wieso kann ich nicht schlafen ?


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

"Wer bist du und WAS HAST DU MIT MEINER MUTTER GETAN!"


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Ich gebe mich nicht mysteriös, ich bin es!
> Uhuhu.
> Und ich lese hier schon ziemlich lange mit, daher kenne ich Ohrensammler :]
> Noch fragen?



Du liest hier ziehmlich lange mit? du erzählst mir also du sitz jetzt schon stunden vorn pc liest hier im forum mit und hast jetzt spontan dich entschlossen mal was zu schreiben ja?


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Genau das war mein gedanke, wer hier nach 2 minuten landet und gleich so rumpostet.. Naja lillyan hatte mittel meine 2 account zu identifizieren und wer er ist weiß ich seit dem ersten post, war etwas zu offentsichlich...warscheinlich ne art für ihn seine normale nicht so mega coole und ego art raus zu lassen


wenn man zwischen dem account umloggen die ip nicht zurück setzt ist klar das sie es rausbekam. geschickt angestellt bleibt nur eine zweifel.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Du liest hier ziehmlich lange mit? du erzählst mir also du sitz jetzt schon stunden vorn pc liest hier im forum mit und hast jetzt spontan dich entschlossen mal was zu schreiben ja?




*seufz*
Ich will dir erzählen, dass ich schon seit Wochen (Monaten) hier im Forum mitlese und mich jetzt mal entschlossen habe, hier ein wenig mitzuschreiben :]



> "Wer bist du und WAS HAST DU MIT MEINER MUTTER GETAN!"


Ich habe sie als Dekoration für den Schokoladenpudding verwendet, tut mir leid.
Und ich bin ein Geeeeist.



> Genau das war mein gedanke, wer hier nach 2 minuten landet und gleich so rumpostet.. Naja lillyan hatte mittel meine 2 account zu identifizieren und wer er ist weiß ich seit dem ersten post, war etwas zu offentsichlich...warscheinlich ne art für ihn seine normale nicht so mega coole und ego art raus zu lassen


Ich bin nicht Blubb



> Öhm ...Wieso kann ich nicht schlafen ?


Trink' nicht so viel Red Bull!


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie fällt mir ausgerechnet jezz wieder ein, das Tabuno nen Permabann hat und nie mehr ins Forum zurückkann....


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wenn man zwischen dem account umloggen die ip nicht zurück setzt ist klar das sie es rausbekam. geschickt angestellt bleibt nur eine zweifel.



Weiß ich, zu dem erfahrungsbericht, ich habs gelsen, versteh aber nicht worauf du hinauswillst
 und von nem magier war da nichts zu lesen, welcher der ganzen erfahrungsberichte sollst denn sein?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Irgendwie fällt mir ausgerechnet jezz wieder ein, das Tabuno nen Permabann hat und nie mehr ins Forum zurückkann....




Was haben die Illuminati damit zu tun?


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Ein Geist ist hier... SIE HABEN DIE MATRIX VERÄNDERT!


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

Kind of ridiculous ...

Schönen Montag morgen noch ... aloha


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Weiß ich, zu dem erfahrungsbericht, ich habs gelsen, versteh aber nicht worauf du hinauswillst
> und von nem magier war da nichts zu lesen, welcher der ganzen erfahrungsberichte sollst denn sein?


der letzte wie gesagt


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Kind of ridiculous ...
> 
> Schönen Montag morgen noch ... aloha




Ist das Französisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> der letzte wie gesagt



Nein der gnom kommt mir nicht bekannt vor. thema ende


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Nein der gnom kommt mir nicht bekannt vor. thema ende




*gähn* Schreibt mal mehr, ist ja langweilig


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> *gähn* Schreibt mal mehr, ist ja langweilig



WEnn du das bedürfnis zum lesen hast krall dir ein buch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (25. Mai 2009)

In 36minuten 8 von 9 spam-posts,
Ich such mir nen neues Territorium.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> WEnn du das bedürfnis zum lesen hast krall dir ein buch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Habe heute schon genug Eragon gelesen >.<'

@Edith: Ich würde es nicht spammen nennen
@Edith: Welch' kreative geistige Abschweifung! Das regt zum Nachdenken an.
@Edith: Ich bin doch aber so schüchtern und und...


----------



## Biggus (25. Mai 2009)

@Edith: Nur geistige Entfaltung ?
(aka Hirnfasching)
@Edith: Wenn du was willst sag es mir persönlich und schick nicht Edith rüber >.<
@Edith: Achso :/


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Ach kommt. Tuts mir gleich und geht jezz schlafen^^Gut nacht.


----------



## Kronas (25. Mai 2009)

hallöle


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Das Niveaulose Pack zeigt weder Einsicht noch Verständnis. jede weitere Auseinandersezung ist nur noch zeitverschwendung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wir sind also niveaulos und zeitverschwendung.... trotzdem willst du hier bleiben - widerspruch in sich o_O




Benji9 schrieb:


> ... Dann wirst du nicht dazu beitragen, dass sich die Menschheit zum positiven ändert, Stereo.


Die Menschheit wird sich NIE zum positiven ändern - dazu sind wir Menschen untereinander zu verschieden.



sTereoType schrieb:


> wenn ich mich recht erinnere war doch irgendwo in der netiquette oder den forenregeln was von werbung die rede. lasst bitte missionieren auch darunter fallen. das ist doch nicht mehr normal


Hehe - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lillyan schrieb:


> Ha, Alphabet rülpsen (Rang 5). Ich bin imbaiger als wie du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lilly ist ne ANgeberin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Carcharoth schrieb:


> Mein Gesunder Menschenverstand hat 500dps und nen Proc der User bannen kann. :>


Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nuffing schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, männer sind doof und blöd und könn nichts deswgen wollen alle tolle weibchen spielen weil frauen einfach besser sind!^^


Bezweifle ich... Frauen können das eine gut,Männer das. Jedes Geschlecht hat seine Vor - und seine Nachteile.



Maladin schrieb:


> Ich kann nur leider nicht umskillen und ich hab Talente die ich nicht brauche ... Alphabet rülpsen (Rang 4) oder Wackelhintern nachpfeifen. Letzteres muss kanalisiert werden.


Lol^^


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

Nabend
Wow ihr habt ja gestern noch viel geredet.


----------



## Kronas (25. Mai 2009)

razyl wie lange hast du diesen post vorbereitet?^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> razyl wie lange hast du diesen post vorbereitet?^^


3 min.


----------



## Kronas (25. Mai 2009)

und... wie gehts euch so?


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und... wie gehts euch so?


Beschissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Beschissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


warum?^^

also mir gehts gut, ich esse grade chio tortilla chips mit der ganzen tüte chillipulver und salsa dip


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum?^^


Mathe-Prüfung ... sie war schwer *snüff*


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

Mir gehts gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mathe-Prüfung ... sie war schwer *snüff*



HA HA


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> HA HA


Wenn du deine Uni-Prüfung ablegen musst,lach ich über dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Uni-Prüfung ablegen musst,lach ich über dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


er wird ausgebildeter trekki da gibts keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (25. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend ihr Nachtschwärmer


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Guten Abend ihr Nachtschwärmer




Ui, isses schonwieder so weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Mai 2009)

*panik* ich du er sie es' signatur hat einen penis!


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *panik* ich du er sie es' signatur hat einen penis!




Nein, das ist ein Faden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Nein, das ist ein Faden.


so nennst du ihn?...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> so nennst du ihn?...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da gibts einiges.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Da gibts einiges.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


<3 kaddi


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Da gibts einiges.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Lutscherstange ist mein Favorit.
Der Typ sieht sexy aus.
Hallo wie spricht die komische Person hinter der Kamera? Ist ja mal total abartig


----------



## Kronas (25. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Lutscherstange ist mein Favorit.
> Der Typ sieht sexy aus.
> Hallo wie spricht die komische Person hinter der Kamera? Ist ja mal total abartig


*mit knusperstange auf ichduersiees einschlag* nichts gegen kaddis stimme!


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

nabend liebe nachtschwärmer
IchDuErSieEs ist bei dir die nacht schon eingebrochen?^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *mit knusperstange auf ichduersiees einschlag* nichts gegen kaddis stimme!



*schreiend wegrenn &' hinter Stein versteck* Wer the f*** ist Kaddi?



> IchDuErSieEs ist bei dir die nacht schon eingebrochen?^^


Keineswegs, der Tag hat gerade erst begonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&' bei dir?


----------



## Kronas (25. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> *schreiend wegrenn &' hinter Stein versteck* Wer the f*** ist Kaddi?


KADDI IST COLDMIRROR UND THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAA


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Keineswegs, der Tag hat gerade erst begonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich wollt nur was überprüfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich wollt nur was überprüfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du wolltest bei ihn einbrechen?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> KADDI IST COLDMIRROR UND THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAA




Ok, jetzt habe ich wirklich Angst.



> ich wollt nur was überprüfen


Hab' ich bestanden? *aufgeregt hüpf*


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> nabend liebe nachtschwärmer
> IchDuErSieEs ist bei dir die nacht schon eingebrochen?^^


Nabend sTereoType 
Und gestern noch fleissig, bzw heute am Morgen noch fleissig diskutiert? (Eigentlich keine Frage >.<)
Ich bin deiner Meinung. Die Argumente von der Gegenseite waren ziemlich schlecht.
Ich bin schüchterner als du!
Nein ich bin schüchterner als du!

Aber egal ist ja jetzt vorbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend sTereoType
> Und gestern noch fleissig, bzw heute am Morgen noch fleissig diskutiert? (Eigentlich keine Frage >.<)
> Ich bin deiner Meinung. Die Argumente von der Gegenseite waren ziemlich schlecht.
> Ich bin schüchterner als du!
> ...


ich hab am ende auch nur noch mitgelesen, zumal meinen argumenten/beweisen ja ständig vorgeworfen wurde, das sie die leute aus spaß fertig machen sollen.

@personalpronom: das war kein test 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von daher hast du auch nicht bestanden....aber auch nicht durchgefallen^^


----------



## rEdiC (25. Mai 2009)

Sers, bin bereit für hitzige Diskussionen über Gott und Mobben.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @personalpronom: das war kein test
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das war auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, was hast du denn überprüft?



> Sers, bin bereit für hitzige Diskussionen über Gott und Mobben



Huiuiui, na dann fang' mal an


----------



## rEdiC (25. Mai 2009)

Gott gibt es nicht, und ich bin immer 4 mal schüchterner wie du!


----------



## Anduris (25. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Gott gibt es nicht, und ich bin immer 4 mal schüchterner wie du!



*abwechselnd auf beide Füße tret' &' verlegen grins* Ja also also.. ich glaube ja auch nicht, dass es Gott gibt... aber, ich glaube, es gibt ein unsichtbares pinkfarbendes Einhorn...



> Guten Abend


N'abend


----------



## Benrok (25. Mai 2009)

N'abend ihr Flitzpiepen.


----------



## Anduris (25. Mai 2009)

Benrok schrieb:


> N'abend ihr Flitzpiepen.


Hallo


----------



## Spectrales (25. Mai 2009)

Huhu


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Mai 2009)

Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mir heut mein erstes Auto gekauft!


Edit:
Geiles Lied:


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

Abend ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Mai 2009)

Huhu.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Mai 2009)

Nichts los...


----------



## rEdiC (25. Mai 2009)

Klein "Jeder hasst mich" ist ja auch wieder da, das kann ja heiter werden.^^


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Klein "Jeder hasst mich" ist ja auch wieder da, das kann ja heiter werden.^^



Reportet


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Reportet




Jeder hasst dich? *auch wissen will*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Mai 2009)

Ganz ganz ganz lange Vorgeschichte die besser ruht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Jeder hasst dich? *auch wissen will*


lies die letzten Seiten
und der Rest ist so wie es Humpelpumpel sagt


----------



## m3o91 (25. Mai 2009)

Naaahaaabenddd


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Jeder hasst dich? *auch wissen will*


sprich sie besser nicht direkt an, weil sie sooooo schüchtern ist könnte das nen herzkasper bei ihr bewirken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Mai 2009)

Hab ich irgendeine beschissene Drecks Aura oder warum gehts wieder fürn Arsch wenn ich auftauche oder da bin?


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> sprich sie besser nicht direkt an, weil sie sooooo schüchtern ist könnte das nen herzkasper bei ihr bewirken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So viel wieder zum auf schwächen rum hacken, reportet und das thema ist fertig hab ich gestern schon gesagt also hört auf mit


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendeine beschissene Drecks Aura oder warum gehts wieder fürn Arsch wenn ich auftauche oder da bin?


War doch schon vorher so.


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendeine beschissene Drecks Aura oder warum gehts wieder fürn Arsch wenn ich auftauche oder da bin?


Hey - das stimmt so nicht. Ich bin auch manchmal indirekt schuld :<


----------



## m3o91 (25. Mai 2009)

um ehrlich zu sein handeln alle seiten von bullshit die kein schwein interressieren sollte ...

aber nuja dafür is glaub ich dieser theme auch so berühmt ... 

// lol was könnt ich da schreiben , überleg schon seit 2 min der theme diese theme oder omg ?\\


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

Wir alle sind schuld. (Ausser ich.)


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hey - das stimmt so nicht. Ich bin auch manchmal indirekt schuld :<



Ich habe mit keinem Wort gesagt das ichs alleine bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendeine beschissene Drecks Aura oder warum gehts wieder fürn Arsch wenn ich auftauche oder da bin?


*auf sig deut* die macht aggressiv, da platzen die wahrheiten nur so aus mir raus .... geschickt formuliert versteht sich


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich habe mit keinem Wort gesagt das ichs alleine bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich frag mich grad wo BEnji bleibt... o_O


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> *auf sig deut* die macht aggressiv, da platzen die wahrheiten nur so aus mir raus .... geschickt formuliert versteht sich



Bitte was? Rede deutlich und setze die Drogen ab, kein Arsch versteht dich! Und für sich selbst zu verpachten nur die Wahrheit zu sprechen, ist in der Tat auf dem Weg zum Größenwahn...


----------



## mastergamer (25. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> *auf sig deut* die macht aggressiv, da platzen die wahrheiten nur so aus mir raus .... geschickt formuliert versteht sich



Unter "geschickt formuliert" verstehe ich etwas anderes .. ganz ehrlich.


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

Ich geh jetzt off.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bitte was? Rede deutlich und setze die Drogen ab, kein Arsch versteht dich! Und für sich selbst zu verpachten nur die Wahrheit zu sprechen, ist in der Tat auf dem Weg zum Größenwahn...


tja, getreu dem motto :" jede lüge brauch einen mutigen der sie zählt ". wenn hier gewisse  personen gern die bild spielen, mach ich halt den bildblog



mastergamer schrieb:


> Unter "geschickt formuliert" verstehe ich etwas anderes .. ganz ehrlich.


ich mir unter einen mitdenkenden user auch


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Mai 2009)

Ihr zickt mir heut zuviel, bin auch schlafen, nacht zusammen.


----------



## Lillyan (25. Mai 2009)

Ganz ehrlich: Wenn ihr euch nicht mögt ignoriert euch. Ich bin eure Rumzickerei hier langsam Leid.


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Wenn ihr euch nicht mögt ignoriert euch. Ich bin eure Rumzickerei hier langsam Leid.



Auser hi zu sagen hab ich heute noch gar nichts gemacht, andersrum möcht ich hier nicht leute ignorieren wo ich mir sicher sein kann das sie mich hier ständig schlecht machen und über mich herziehen und andere auf mich hätzen, da ignorier ich lieber nicht und meld die leute weil so was muss nicht sein


----------



## Lillyan (25. Mai 2009)

Sicher, Beleidigungen soll man ja auch melden und nicht ignorieren... so wars auch nicht gemeint. Aber das einige Leute hier runter gemacht werden sobald sie den Thread betreten (oder sogar wenn sie nicht da sind) nervt tierisch... und ist ganz nebenbei in diesem Forum auch nicht erwünscht.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

> sprich sie besser nicht direkt an, weil sie sooooo schüchtern ist könnte das nen herzkasper bei ihr bewirken



Naja so schüchtern kann sie nicht sein, denn sie hat mich immerhin als erste hier 'sehr freundlich' angeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Naja so schüchtern kann sie nicht sein, denn sie hat mich immerhin als erste hier 'sehr freundlich' angeschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich geh auf seine ausasge jetzt einfach nicht ein.

=D dich hab ich hier ja kaum bis garn icht gesehen was treibt dich denn hier her?


----------



## Anduris (25. Mai 2009)

Kennt jemand ne Seite wo ich Vista Style für Xp downloaden kann?
find nur crap..


----------



## Nuffing (25. Mai 2009)

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/74076-tutorial...p-einbauen.html

http://www.chip.de/downloads/BricoPack-Vis...e_16504303.html

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Vista-Customi...k_16429759.html

http://www.syssel.net/hoefs/windows/vistamizer.php


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich geh auf seine ausasge jetzt einfach nicht ein.
> 
> =D dich hab ich hier ja kaum bis garn icht gesehen was treibt dich denn hier her?



Naja, also was mich hier hierhertreibt, ist eigentlich WoW, aber hier ist es viel interessanter als im schnöden WoW-Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was spielst du denn so?


----------



## Anduris (25. Mai 2009)

k eins is dabei das ich nich hatte thx


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

*hinter Nuffing schleich*
*Schulter berühr* 
"BUH!"


----------



## Nuffing (26. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Naja, also was mich hier hierhertreibt, ist eigentlich WoW, aber hier ist es viel interessanter als im schnöden WoW-Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Em, wow spiel ich =D und....Sachen auf der xbox, und nenbisle hdro ab und zu



Anduris schrieb:


> k eins is dabei das ich nich hatte thx



Bitte


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

*Nuffing sich umdreh und Benji9 ne Backpfeife geb*


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Em, wow spiel ich =D und....Sachen auf der xbox, und nenbisle hdro ab und zu
> 
> 
> 
> Bitte



Ui :]
Naja ich spiele ja auch nicht nur WoW, auch WII und manchmal PS3 bei meinem Freund.
Bist du auch in echt ein Mädchen, und bist du das auf deinem Ava, oder wer ist das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aaaach und hdro habe ich auch mal gespielt (1 Tag), danach habe ich mir (auf Empfehlung des freundlichen Media-Markt-Verkäufers) WoW gekauft.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Mit Pfeifen kann ich nix anfangen^^

Gieve Eistee!


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mit Pfeifen kann ich nix anfangen^^
> 
> Gieve Eistee!


aber mit Watschen schon oder wie?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mit Pfeifen kann ich nix anfangen^^
> 
> Gieve Eistee!




*Benji Eistee geb* Mit Zitronengeschmack!
Ich hoffe, du magst Zitrone
Hab' auch extra noch ein bisschen frische Zitrone reingepresst.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Was ist "Watschen"? O.o


----------



## Nuffing (26. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> *Nuffing sich umdreh und Benji9 ne Backpfeife geb*



nana so was würd ich nie machen xD



IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Ui :]
> Naja ich spiele ja auch nicht nur WoW, auch WII und manchmal PS3 bei meinem Freund.
> Bist du auch in echt ein Mädchen, und bist du das auf deinem Ava, oder wer ist das?
> 
> ...



Naja, ikch würd nichts auf empfehlung kafuenk,jeder hat bei spielen seinen eigenen geschmack und grad von der Community ist hdro kaum zu topen und auch RP macht super spaß, es isth alt nen entspannteres spiel.

Ja ich bin ein mädl und das bin ich auf dem ava.

Und PS: ihh ps3 =P


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Uhhh^^^Danke für den Eiste^^
*eistee schlürf*
*Schmatz* ...ich liebe Eistee...*schlürf*

Danke sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Wo seid ihr?


----------



## Nuffing (26. Mai 2009)

hier^^


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Ach da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und was tust du jezz?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Mai 2009)

genowned


----------



## Nuffing (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



em, ich geister hier rum und spiel wow xD


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Naja, ikch würd nichts auf empfehlung kafuenk,jeder hat bei spielen seinen eigenen geschmack und grad von der Community ist hdro kaum zu topen und auch RP macht super spaß, es isth alt nen entspannteres spiel.
> 
> Ja ich bin ein mädl und das bin ich auf dem ava.
> 
> Und PS: ihh ps3 =P


Da haste wohl Recht, aber er hat eigentlich den gleichen Geschmack wie ich, was Spiele angeht, und damals wollte ich unbedingt ein mmorpg spielen.
Da Hdro mir nicht so gefallen hat, habe ich mir dann WoW gekauft.
Wenn man in WoW die richtigen Leute kennt, ist die Community auch sehr nett, ich hatte immer viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das mit dem RP ist in WoW (ungestört) kaum möglich, das stört mich am meisten.

Dein Ava is niedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ps: Ich mag ps3 auch nicht, aber da gibt's so ein süßes Spiel wo man eine Ente spielt *hihi* xD

pss: Mein Toast ist gerade auf die Butterseite gefallen -.-'


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

> Danke sehr


Kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> genowned


Selbst geowned^^


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (26. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Naja, ikch würd nichts auf empfehlung kafuenk,jeder hat bei spielen seinen eigenen geschmack und grad von der Community ist hdro kaum zu topen und auch RP macht super spaß, es isth alt nen entspannteres spiel.



Das war wow auch mal, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dann kam BC und alle Kiddys und Flamer plötzlich wolten die alle wow spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (26. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Da haste wohl Recht, aber er hat eigentlich den gleichen Geschmack wie ich, was Spiele angeht, und damals wollte ich unbedingt ein mmorpg spielen.
> Da Hdro mir nicht so gefallen hat, habe ich mir dann WoW gekauft.
> Wenn man in WoW die richtigen Leute kennt, ist die Community auch sehr nett, ich hatte immer viel Spaß
> 
> ...



Achso na dann ^^

Naja, ein par leute die man kennt ist ja keine Community, und im großen udn ganzen ist sie mit herr der ringe einfach zu vergleichen.

und zum pss: haha =P


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Achso na dann ^^
> 
> Naja, ein par leute die man kennt ist ja keine Community, und im großen udn ganzen ist sie mit herr der ringe einfach zu vergleichen.
> 
> und zum pss: haha =P



Hmm, ich hab die ganzen anderen einfach ignoriert, haha.

Wieso ist meine Signatur nicht mehr da? *angst*


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Ich sehe, alle negativ-Postesr sind schon am schlafen^^

guuuuut *hände reib*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich sehe, alle negativ-Postesr sind schon am schlafen^^
> 
> guuuuut *hände reib*



ne bin noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ne bin noch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du bist mir symphatisch


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

*Flinte ausm Schrank hol* Wetten wir nicht lange?


----------



## Nuffing (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *Flinte ausm Schrank hol* Wetten wir nicht lange?



Richtig so ! ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Du bist mir symphatisch




wie das? hab doch garnix gemacht oO


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *Flinte ausm Schrank hol* Wetten wir nicht lange?



Top, die Wette gilt


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Ich mag euch beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr seid lieb und niedlich!


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wie das? hab doch garnix gemacht oO




Das isses ja



> Ich mag euch beide  Ihr seid lieb und niedlich!


Wer wer wer? *leuchteaugen mach*


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Nur mal so ne Frage, aber ist das hier der grösste je erstellte Thread oder gibts noch nen grösseren? :O
4k Seiten is doch hammer. Pls postet mir den Link falls ihr nen grösseren kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: *will am liebsten zwischen Beiträge und 337 eine 1 schreiben*


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage, aber ist das hier der grösste je erstellte Thread oder gibts noch nen grösseren? :O
> 4k Seiten is doch hammer. Pls postet mir den Link falls ihr nen grösseren kennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist meines Wissens nach der grösste


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Natürlich ist das hier der größe Oo


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> edit: *will am liebsten zwischen Beiträge und 337 eine 1 schreiben*



haha..das ist mein großes ziel...bei 1337 posts höre ich auf zu posten ;D


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Nein, dieser Thread ist die Ikone unter den Normalos^^

IchDuEr: Ich meine Ren aleks und Selor^^Aber auch du bist toll :> Aber Nuffing topt alles hier^^


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> haha..das ist mein großes ziel...bei 1337 posts höre ich auf zu posten ;D



OMG genau das hab ich auch gedacht :O
2 Wesen 1 Gedanke *hust* ^^


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Aber Nuffing topt alles hier^^



Ihr seid ja richtig dicke Freunde geworden...  Heiratet am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nein, dieser Thread ist die Ikone unter den Normalos^^
> 
> IchDuEr: Ich meine Ren aleks und Selor^^Aber auch du bist toll :> Aber Nuffing topt alles hier^^



Oo Ich will nicht gemocht werden... und ich bin NICHT Niedlich... und reib du mir nicht auch noch unter die Nase ich sei ja so lieb und freundlich und ein herzensguter Mensch und was man ohne mich wohl machen würde bla bla blar...


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nein, dieser Thread ist die Ikone unter den Normalos^^
> 
> IchDuEr: Ich meine Ren aleks und Selor^^Aber auch du bist toll :> Aber Nuffing topt alles hier^^




Och mensch :/ 
Aber danke xD



> Oo Ich will nicht gemocht werden... und ich bin NICHT Niedlich...


Doch, bist du auf jeden Fall. Du kleiner Rebell.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

> Oo Ich will nicht gemocht werden...



Tja, musst halt damit leben, auch geliebt zu werden^^Is gar ned so schlimm, wies man immer von den Eltern beigebracht bekommt^^manchmal isses echt angenehm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Oo Ich will nicht gemocht werden... und ich bin NICHT Niedlich...



gell...da kriegt man irgendwie ne "last" aufgedrängt wenn einer sowetwas zu einem sagt...am besten man enttäuscht die person die das gesagt hat so schnell es geht damit man sich wieder wohler fühlt^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tja, musst halt damit leben, auch geliebt zu werden^^Is gar ned so schlimm, wies man immer von den Eltern beigebracht bekommt^^manchmal isses echt angenehm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Liebe = Schmerz = Böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> gell...da kriegt man irgendwie ne "last" aufgedrängt wenn einer sowetwas zu einem sagt...am besten man enttäuscht die person die das gesagt hat so schnell es geht damit man sich wieder wohler fühlt^^



Nein Niedlich ist der Cousin von Nett und Nett ist der kleine Bruder von Scheiße...


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (26. Mai 2009)

Gute Nacht zusammen und keine Dummheiten machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*@Nuffing & stereotype:* ihr gebt jetzt beide Ruhe sonst geb ich euch beiden eine längere Auszeit. Klärt eure Differenzen per PM oder ignoriert euch. Hier hat es auf jeden Fall nichts verloren. Ich hoffe das war deutlich genug.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

nachti Pente^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was soll das Gegrinse? Erfreut dich meine Analogie? Du bist ein sehr kranker Mensch Oo



Pente schrieb:


> Gute Nacht zusammen und keine Dummheiten machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir doch nicht oO


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was soll das Gegrinse? Erfreut dich meine Analogie? Du bist ein sehr kranker Mensch Oo



Musst du gerade sagen.



N8i Lillymäuschchenleinchen


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du wirst mir meine Laune nicht nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deine Masche funktioniert nicht immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Glaubt ihr der TE hätte das gedacht das dieser Thread einmal so BIG werden würde? o_O
(Ja ich schreib glaub ich zum zweiten mal hier aber was solls^^)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Liebe = Schmerz = Böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



deine logischen gleichstellungen und personifikationen von verben beeindrucken mich zutiefst...du bist mein neuer meister :O


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Du wirst mir meine Laune nicht nehmen
> ...



Welche Masche? Und ich hab noch garnicht angefangen...
Und was ist so lustig daran wenn ich schreibe "Liebe = Schmerz = Böse"? Sag mir das doch...



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> deine logischen gleichstellungen und personifikationen von verben beeindrucken mich zutiefst...du bist mein neuer meister :O



Wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab einen Sklaven, der mich Meister nennt!


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr der TE hätte das gedacht das dieser Thread einmal so BIG werden würde? o_O
> (Ja ich schreib glaub ich zum zweiten mal hier aber was solls^^)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo &' herzlich willkommen. Bin auch neu hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

anke xD


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Diese TextpassAge hab ich nicht gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag dich einfach. lebe damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Welche Masche? Und ich hab noch garnicht angefangen...
> Und was ist so lustig daran wenn ich schreibe "Liebe = Schmerz = Böse"? Sag mir das doch mal...



Wieso ist eigentlich Schmerz = Böse  und Nett der kleine Bruder von Scheiße?
Kapier' ich nicht.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Mai 2009)

tse tse tse...nachtschwärmer "noobs" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Diese TextpassAge hab ich nicht gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das treibe ich dir noch aus... und wenn es das letzte ist was ich tue! Provoziere es lieber nicht... denn Gott wird dir nicht mehr helfen können Oo



IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Wieso ist eigentlich Schmerz = Böse  und Nett der kleine Bruder von Scheiße?
> Kapier' ich nicht.



Weil isso... frag nicht doof, akzeptier es un nenne mich Meister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Ren, sie müssen sich halt ihren Skill noch erarbeiten ^^mit der Zeit lernen sie, mit den Schwärmern umzugehen^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das treibe ich dir noch aus... und wenn es das letzte ist was ich tue! Provoziere es lieber nicht... denn Gott wird dir nicht mehr helfen können Oo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




och mensch, schonwieder jemand, der sich für total toll hält. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muss das denn immer sein?


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Ist bei Euch denn schon ein Gewitter? Also ich warte noch drauf...(Wurde ja mal angekündigt...)

*skillt ja schon wie verrückt*  [4/ 475] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (26. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> N8i Lillymäuschchenleinchen



*hust* ich bin nicht Lilly.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So jetzt aber weg. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Selor, jezz musste ich doch tatsächlich über dienen Post lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du bist lustig^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> och mensch, schonwieder jemand, der sich für total toll hält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich halte mich nicht für toll... es ist nur logisch, das du so handelst...
Und zum anderen: Erfahrung!

Wenn eine Frau die sagt, das sie sich nett findet oder du ja total nett bist... LAUF...




Benji9 schrieb:


> Selor, jezz musste ich doch tatsächlich über dienen Post lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie gesagt... provoziere es nicht... Wenn ich eines kann, dann Leute psychisch fertig machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Üarks... Doppelpost, das sollte eigentlich ins Edit...


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich eines weiss, dann, das es Moderatoren gibt, mit banhammern^^Und die treffen IMMER kritisch ^^

Aber ich hoffe, dass du davon verschont wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

NERF doppelpost^^
Kann mir jemand sagen wie man den Thread hier neu laden kann? Also ohne immer im Browser zurück und neu auf den  Thread klicken. Das nervt hier aufm Lappi schön weil der ziemlich langsam beim zurückgehen ist...:S


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wie gesagt... provoziere es nicht... Wenn ich eines kann, dann Leute psychisch fertig machen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gogo meister, zeige mir deine macht ;D

edit



yves1993 schrieb:


> NERF doppelpost^^
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie man den Thread hier neu laden kann? Also ohne immer im Browser zurück und neu auf den  Thread klicken. Das nervt hier aufm Lappi schön weil der ziemlich langsam beim zurückgehen ist...:S


 

F5


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn ich eines weiss, dann, das es Moderatoren gibt, mit banhammern^^Und die treffen IMMER kritisch ^^
> 
> Aber ich hoffe, dass du davon verschont wirst
> 
> ...



Och... meinst du ich bin so ein Noob der es offen hier zur Schau stellt? ^^



yves1993 schrieb:


> NERF doppelpost^^
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie man den Thread hier neu laden kann? Also ohne immer im Browser zurück und neu auf den  Thread klicken. Das nervt hier aufm Lappi schön weil der ziemlich langsam beim zurückgehen ist...:S



F5? Reload Button im Browser? WTF?



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> gogo meister, zeige mir deine macht ;D



Noch nicht... noch nicht...

Edit: Danke an welchen Mod auch immer, der meinen Doppelpost entfernt hat *verbeug*


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

/reload

Ich muss dafür Apfel+R drücken^^Probiers mal mit ctrl und R, bei dir aufm Pc, wennde Firefox hast.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

ZOMFG darauf hätt ich aber selbst kommen können /facepalm
Naja danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Besonders in diesem Thread sehr nützlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



O_O Wer kein Firefox benutzt kann gleich alt+ f4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Mai 2009)

ok bin mal penne, gn8


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ok bin mal penne, gn8



Schlaf schlecht und träum schön schrecklich *wink* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Eigendlich hab ichdich genau dort, wo ich dich haben Will Selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mein Ziel heute erreich, ich gehe mein Buch weiterlesen^^Bis denne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tschüss Nuffing˜


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Eigendlich hab ichdich genau dort, wo ich dich haben Will Selor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achso... dann ist ja gut... nein ich werde weder konvertieren noch gläubig... Gott und ich haben uns in gutem Einverständniss getrennt, ich habe die Unterwelt erhalten und er die andere Hälfte... wir reden aber nicht mehr miteinander, weil wir beide keinen Streit mehr möchten...

Aber ab und zu vermisse ich schon die Tage, wo wir gemeinsam im Bett gefrühstückt haben... Beverly (Ihr Name...) hat immer so gutes Toast gemacht...


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Mh hab die Antwort nochmals per Pm bekommen...naja sollte von ihm das hier sagen:
aus den tiefen des buffed-äther grüßt sTereoType alle anwesenden des breakfastclubs *muhaha*


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Ich wünsch dir eine gute Nacht, Selor^^

An Gott hab ich mal überhaupt nicht gedacht... das dichtest  du dir selbst zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Nein... ich wollte nur mit meiner Beziehung angeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer kann schon von sich behaupten mal mit Beverly zusammengewesen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jesus ging es übrigens recht gut als ich ihn das letzte mal gesehen habe... er hat sogar schon wieder aufgehört ins Bett zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Mh naja dann geh ich auch mal schlafen wird sonst noch zu spät^^
Ein Neuling weniger hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wie gesagt... provoziere es nicht... Wenn ich eines kann, dann Leute psychisch fertig machen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du kannst Leute höchstens dazu bringen, dass sie sich totlachen


> Wenn ich eines weiss, dann, das es Moderatoren gibt, mit banhammern^^Und die treffen IMMER kritisch ^^


Hihi, jetzt mag ich dich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Ich hab mein Ziel heute erreich, ich gehe mein Buch weiterlesen^^Bis denne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Neeeein nicht gehen *sterb*


> Mh naja dann geh ich auch mal schlafen wird sonst noch zu spät^^
> Ein Neuling weniger hier


Gut's Nächtle
*weitersterb*


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

*Ankh zuwirf*... nagut, dann bleib ich noch^^Abe lasst mich nebenbei mein Buch lesen^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> [...]*sterb*[...]*weitersterb*



*nachtret*


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Ankh zuwirf*... naugt, dann bleib ich noch^^Abe lasst mich nebenbei mein Buch lesen^^



Natürlich.
*schweigend neben dich setz*
*schweig*
*weiterschweig*
*vorsichtig frag*
Eeehm.. was liest du denn da?



> *nachtret*


Danke, du hast die Gräte, die in meinem Hals veststeckte, rausgetreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*dich umarm*


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

*seelenstein geb* Ok dann bleib ich au noch...WILL DAS GEWITTER ENDLICH SEHEN q_q

edit: Dann zock ich halt nochn bissl DBZ...WoW kann ich ja 3 Wochen netmehr *hust* Bildschirm vom Pc kaputt *hust*
(Nein aufm Laptop, der ca 50 Trojaner hat und auf dem ich vlt alle 30 sec Grakaabstürze habe, spiele ich sicher kein WoW^^)


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> *seelenstein geb* Ok dann bleib ich au noch...WILL DAS GEWITTER ENDLICH SEHEN q_q


Och danke :>
Bei mir ist der Himmel total klar <.<'
WILL AUCH GEWITTER


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie hab ich grad schiss an meiner eigenen Allergie zu krepieren, wenn ich nu einschlaf Oo


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Ich les die Bibel...


haha! Reingelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das lese ich morgen^^

Jezz lese ich "die Zwerge" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ein tolles Fantasy Buch^^ Echt zu Empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Also ich hätte nicht einmal die Geduld 1 Seite der Bibel zu lesen o_o


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich grad schiss an meiner eigenen Allergie zu krepieren, wenn ich nu einschlaf Oo



Welche Allergie?




> haha! Reingelegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oah, ich war schon geschockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab' das in einer Bücherhandlung glaube schonmal gesehen, gibt's davon nicht auch noch die Orks und die Elfen oder so?
Z.Z. lese ich Eragon 3



> Also ich hätte nicht einmal die Geduld 1 Seite der Bibel zu lesen o_o


Ebenso^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Heuschnupfen, Pollen, Tiere... such dir was aus, ich hab alles zu bieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Ist noch einer von Euch Manga-Klopp-Spiele Fan wie z.B dbz oder naruto etc?^^
Mir ist iwie voll wieder die Lust dazu gekommen auf der uralten aus der Jura stammenden Ps2 Dbz zu zocken


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Heuschnupfen, Pollen, Tiere... such dir was aus, ich hab alles zu bieten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also Tierhaarallergie hab' ich auch >.<'
*schnief*
Ich darf keine süßen Kaninchen, Häschen, Kätzchen usw. streicheln..


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ist noch einer von Euch Manga-Klopp-Spiele Fan wie z.B dbz oder naruto etc?^^



Der Thread dafür ist woanders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Joar, die Elfen und so gibts auch^^

Nein, ernsthaft, abundzu les ich auch in der Bibel^^ Man muss halt nur wissen, wo, damits spannend wird^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Kennt einer den Wetterbericht für heute/morgen?


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Ok ok...^^ Man schreibt ihr schnell omfg
Btw Tierhaarallergie hab ich auch...Bei Pferden, Eseln usw.
Ich könnte sogar daran sterben...Die Allergie ist so heftig dass meine Atemwege dabei anschwellen...wäre einmal im Zirkus als meine Eltern die Allergie erstmals entdeckten fast erstickt...naja da war ich anscheinend erst 5 und ich hab auch recht wenig Erinnerung daran^^



Selor schrieb:


> Kennt einer den Wetterbericht für heute/morgen?


Jop hier ist er^^
http://www.wetter.com/
Also etwas regnerischer und kühler als heute...


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Na hoffentlich... ich hab morgen ätzende, langziehende Kurse... wie soll man sich bitte im Hörsaal mit 200 Personen wovon 180 weiblich sind und in extremster Sommerbekleidung noch konzentrieren?


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

> Na hoffentlich... ich hab morgen ätzende, langziehende Kurse... wie soll man sich bitte im Hörsaal mit 200 Personen wovon 180 weiblich sind und in extremster Sommerbekleidung noch konzentrieren?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dein Glück will ich teilen^^


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Hehe wir haben Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pfingstferien... Irgendwie eine Woche früher...naja wegen den Parteiwahlen bei uns wurde es verschoben...zum Glück denn so fällt der Pfingstmontag auf einen Schultag und das heisst 1 Tag mehr Ferien....Ahne moment 2 Tage sogar^^ Springprozession ist Dienstag...

Jo also ich finde die müssten die Hitzefrei-Grenze an 35° setzen...
Bei uns bekäme man nichteinmal bei 45° Hitzefrei >.<


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Dein Glück will ich teilen^^



GLÜCK? Hallo? Das ist die Hölle! 180 willige Weibchen mit hautengen Spaghettitops und Röcken und fast alle vergeben! Da kriegst du die Krise!
Glück... ich glaub es hackt...


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tut mir leid Selor.

...ich glaub, ich brauch ne Freundin...


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Dein Glück will ich teilen^^



Ich nicht.


> GLÜCK? Hallo? Das ist die Hölle! 180 willige Weibchen mit hautengen Spaghettitops und Röcken und fast alle vergeben! Da kriegst du die Krise!


Ich denke, Liebe is' scheiße?



> Hehe wir haben Ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jaa wir auch. Ich liebe Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&' Hitzefrei hatte ich noch nie (ist auf'm Gymmie halt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Tut mir leid Selor.
> ...



Ja ne das ist nicht zu entschuldigen...



> Ich denke, Liebe is' scheiße?



Hab ich mit irgendeinem Wort Liebe erwähnt?^^


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Me2 
Naja die Zeit wird irgendwann kommen...atm noch durch Pupertät raiden...
*edit* Erstna afklo und etwas trinken danach...


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja ne das ist nicht zu entschuldigen...
> 
> 
> 
> Hab ich mit irgendeinem Wort Liebe erwähnt?^^






> Liebe = Schmerz = Böse


Ok, es war nicht scheiße, aber Schmerz. Fast das selbe.



> Tut mir leid Selor.
> 
> ...ich glaub, ich brauch ne Freundin


Wieso hast du denn keine? :[



> *edit* Erstna afklo und etwas trinken danach


Was ist dein Lieblingsgetränk?


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Selor, bist du momentan Single? nur damit ich nachvollziehen kann, wie sich das anfühlt, dort zu sein^^
Weil ich denke, wenn man ne freundin hat, gehts einfacher, die anderen zu ignorieren^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Hab ich aber in Punkto Spaghettitopweibchen irgendwas von Liebe geredet? Nein... 

Ich bin nicht gerade der älteste hier oder?


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Selor, bist du momentan Single? nur damit ich nachvollziehen kann, wie sich das anfühlt, dort zu sein^^
> Weil ich denke, wenn man ne freundin hat, gehts einfacher, die anderen zu ignorieren^^



Sowas kann man nicht "Nachfühlen"... und ja im moment schon so... etwas 3 1/2 Jahre... ohne Frau...


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hab ich aber in Punkto Spaghettitopweibchen irgendwas von Liebe geredet? Nein...
> 
> Ich bin nicht gerade der älteste hier oder?




Ach, so meinst du das.
Woher soll ich denn bitte wissen, was Spaghettitopweibchen sind -.-'

Doch bist du bestimmt

Naffung (oder wie du heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) wo bist du?


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

<----Re
<----Fängt gleich an Beschwörungsformeln und Rituale zu singen damit es endlich GEWITTERT!!!11
<----Mag am liebsten IceTea und Cola...^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Doch bist du bestimmt



Ach scheiße...


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Nuffing *klugscheiss korrektur*

Bist du wohl, selor^^Also ich denk, mit meinen 16 Jahren, bin ich wohl jünger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiss, dass ichs nicht nachfühlen kann. Aber ich wills versuchen, es vllt herausfinden zu können, wie sich sowas anfühlen muss^^

Du kannst uns ja auch einfach sagen, wie das so is ^^


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Yay auch nicht der jüngste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


16 Jahre FTW


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Scheiße? Vielleicht nur so... also... so ein bisschen... außerdem kriegt man halsschmerzen, weil man garnicht wissen soll WO genau man nun hingucken soll...


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nuffing *klugscheiss korrektur*
> 
> Bist du wohl, selor^^Also ich denk, mit meinen 16 Jahren, bin ich wohl jünger
> 
> ...


Oh ja, er soll Geschichten erzählen 
*auf Benji's Schoß setz*


> <----Fängt gleich an Beschwörungsformeln und Rituale zu singen damit es endlich GEWITTERT!!!11
> <----Mag am liebsten IceTea und Cola...^^


*kurz noch auf Benji's Schultern spring &' Regentanz mach', dann wieder auf Schoß setz*


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Du guckst sie an und begrüsst sie. Freundlich aber bestimmt. Dann guckst du an sie vorbei und läufst weiter.

Ich kann nur hofen, dass die Mädchen keine typischen Football-freunde haben, mit Mukkis :x


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

180 Mädels?
Du hast doch nen Knall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Ich hasse nix mehr als falsche Wettervorhersagen...Naja die können auch nix dafür...D:
Jetz denk ich gerade an etwas...Was heisst die abkürzung RTL eigentlich??
Mein Vater sagt immer es hieße Radio Tëlé Lëtzebuerg also soviel wie Radio Fernsehen Luxemburg...Aber das kann nicht stimmen da  es auch viele Deutsche ''RTL' s'' gibt...


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Radio Tele Luxemburg...


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Nein, ich bin nur freundlich und versuche meine Triebe in solchen Fällen zu unterdrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin nur freundlich und versuche meine Triebe in solchen Fällen zu unterdrücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das geht nicht... das geht absolut ganz und garnicht... da hilft nur eine eiskalte Dusche!


----------



## rEdiC (26. Mai 2009)

Kann mir jemand ne gute Serie empfehlen, die es lohnt zu schauen? Vielleicht in der Art wie Scrubs?


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Dr. house


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

*Radio-Te´le´vision Luxembourg* 
steht da irgendwo bei google :]



> Kann mir jemand ne gute Serie empfehlen, die es lohnt zu schauen? Vielleicht in der Art wie Scrubs?


GANZ KLAR DESPERATE HOUSEWIVES
Ist die beste Serie, die es je gab und geben wird, wirklich.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Ja aber wieso gibts denn die Abkürzung auch bei soviele Deutschen und sogar französischen Sendern? Was haben die denn bitte mit Radio Tele Luxemburg zu tun?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ja aber wieso gibts denn die Abkürzung auch bei soviele Deutschen und sogar französischen Sendern? Was haben die denn bitte mit Radio Tele Luxemburg zu tun?^^



Das sind elementare Gesetzmäßigkeiten des Lebens... oder anders gesagt... ISSO!


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Kk mein Hirn will wieder unnütz ne Logik finden *hust*


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Selor. Viel Glück *Schulterklopf*
Binde dir eine Augenbinde um, und benutz einen Blindestock. Das wird helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...hoffe ich...


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Wäre der Mensch und seine Handlungen Logisch, hätten wir Grünes Blut, beschissene Frisuren und Spitze Ohren...



Benji9 schrieb:


> Selor. Viel Glück *Schulterklopf*
> Binde dir eine Augenbinde um, und benutz einen Blindestock. Das wird helfen
> 
> 
> ...



Dann komm ich ja mehr in die Versuchen zu ertasten was ich nicht sehe... und das ist... ehm... schmerzhaft!


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Kk mein Hirn will wieder unnütz ne Logik finden *hust*


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTL_Television
Guck einfach mal da, vielleicht hilft dir das^^
Hab' deine Frage nich' so ganz verstanden


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Jojo ist auch egal jetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ich geh dann aber mal wirklich pennen...sonst steh ich morgen wieder um 15 Uhr auf...und auf das Gewitter kann ich warten bis mir graue Haare wachsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Seis drum...Gn8^^ 
Warn netter Forenabend irgendwie xD
Muss mal öfters hier reinschauen :<
Gottseidank ist mein Seelensteincooldown wieder rdy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Jojo ist auch egal jetz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja okay, dann werde ich dich mal entlassen.
Schlaf schön undso :] 
Man sieht sich!


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Jau bye bye^^


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

bye du


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

*gähn*


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

*gäähn auch*

Und? Hat wer ein paar Frauengeschichten parat?


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

/me fängt pfeifend an die Kinderchen ins Bett zu bringen und den Besen zu schwingen


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> /me fängt pfeifend an die Kinderchen ins Bett zu bringen und den Besen zu schwingen




/me lässt sich von Papi tragen.
Aber ich kann noch aus dem Bett mit euch reden, ja?!


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Guckt ihr mal auf die Uhr? Ab ins Bett aber sofort! *weiterputz*


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

ja, aber nur vllt


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Guckt ihr mal auf die Uhr? Ab ins Bett aber sofort! *weiterputz*


*schnell in's Bett husch &' Papi beim putzen zuguck*




> Und? Hat wer ein paar Frauengeschichten parat?


Erzähl' du doch welche?!

Die von 16-Jährigen sind viel interessanter als die von alten Knackern ;D


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Alter Knacker? *mit dem Gehstock wedel* Pass bloß auf...

Aber frauen sind schlecht... vorallendingen, wenn sie einen entführen wollen... legt euch NIEMALS eine solche zu... werdet lieber Schwul, für euch gibt es noch Hoffnung!


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

sooo, ich bin gerade ins Bett  gesprungen^^ ist ein Hochbett und jezz liege ich vor dem Laptop, denn ich hier oben verschanzt hab^^

Ich hab kein glück mit den Frauen in unserer Klasse. irgendwie mögen sie mich alle nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Konfuzius hätte wahrscheinlich gesagt: "tut mir leid ist keine entschuldigung, wenn man mit absicht was dummes tut"


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Ich geb Konfuzius recht :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

<Scud> Frauen sind wie Säure. Dauernd ätzend und sauer.

Noch mehr weise worte ;D


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Alter Knacker? *mit dem Gehstock wedel* Pass bloß auf...
Wie alt bist du denn, wenn ich fragen darf, Papi?


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

21...


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Frauen sind wie Säure. Dauernd ätzend und sauerf.

männer sind wie Laugen. Dauernd ätzend und sauer, aber stärker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tjaha, ich hab in Chemie aufgepasst^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> 21...




Geht ja noch...
*busch seh', wie er durch die Wüste rollt*
*hust*
Ziemlich trockene Luft hier, hmm?



> Tjaha, ich hab in Chemie aufgepasst^^


Iiih, zum Glück hab' ich das für nächstes Jahr abgewählt


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Bei dem ganzen Geheule was ich mir antun musste bin ich ein Schwamm... und wer jetzt irgendeinen dummen Spongebob spruch bringt... den beusch ich höchstpersönlich... mit der Axt..


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Was für geheule? Ich versteh nicht ganz. Hatten dich die Frauen immerzu als "bester Freund" abgestempelt oder was?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Geheule was ich mir antun musste bin ich ein Schwamm... und wer jetzt irgendeinen dummen Spongebob spruch bringt... den beusch ich höchstpersönlich... mit der Axt..




Ich hasse Spongebob auch, viel zu primitiver 'Humor'.
Außerdem ist er mir zu mainstream-mäßig.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was für geheule? Ich versteh nicht ganz. Hatten dich die Frauen immerzu als "bester Freund" abgestempelt oder was?



Seelische Müllhalde ist besser!



IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Ich hasse Spongebob auch, viel zu primitiver 'Humor'.
> Außerdem ist er mir zu mainstream-mäßig.



Ich mag ihn eigentlich... ich mag nur keine Dummen Witze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Komm, erzähl uns die Geschichte. Uns ist eh langweilig, und ich hab immer ein offenes Ohr für meine Mitschwärmer.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Wieso "die Geschichte"... MILLIARDEN... und nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieso "die Geschichte"... MILLIARDEN... und nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Och komm schon *sternchenstrahleaugen mach*
Bitte Papi!


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Och komm schon *sternchenstrahleaugen mach*
> Bitte Papi!



*augen ausstech*


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Och bitte^^ DDu hast schon mein inetresse geweckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würd mir die wirklich gern anhören :>

Und wenn sie schlecht sind, schlaf ich einfach ein, k?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *augen ausstech*


*augen aufsammel &' wieder einsetz*
Na los, erzähl schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle wollen's hören


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

> Vor einigen Tagen bin ich in der Uni erst eine Treppe zu einem Hörsaal hinauf gefallen


Wie kann man denn bitte eine Treppe hinauf fallen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Alle? Es sind nur 2 kleine unfertige Minimenschen...



IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn bitte eine Treppe hinauf fallen?



Indem man mit dem Fuß an der verfickten arsch drecks stufe hängen bleibt und folgich dem Momentum nach, nach vorne fällt?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Alle? Es sind nur 2 kleine unfertige Minimenschen...




Du weißt nie, wer hier insgeheim zuhört *misstrauisch umseh*



> Indem man mit dem Fuß an der verfickten arsch drecks stufe hängen bleibt und folgich dem Momentum nach, nach vorne fällt?


Ach, so war das gemeint. Ich dachte, du bist sie richtig hochgerollt, wie als wenn man runterfällt halt, nur hoch.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

"oooh, Grosser Selor. Die Meute hat sich versammelt, um deinen weisen Worten zu lauschen, um uns eines Bewsseren zu belehren!"


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Du weißt nie, wer hier insgeheim zuhört *misstrauisch umseh*
> 
> 
> Ach, so war das gemeint. Ich dachte, du bist sie richtig hochgerollt, wie als wenn man runterfällt halt, nur hoch.



Alter wo kramst du die alten Sachen raus? Und wieso von mir verdammt?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Alter wo kramst du die alten Sachen raus? Und wieso von mir verdammt?



Schonmal dein my-buffed Profil gesehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> "oooh, Grosser Selor. Die Meute hat sich versammelt, um deinen weisen Worten zu lauschen, um uns eines Bewsseren zu belehren!"



Jetzt ist gut verdammt...



IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Schonmal dein my-buffed Profil gesehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



URALT...


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Mmmh, wenn selor es nicht erzählen will,d ann sollt im das Recht vorbehalten sein. Spioniert ihn nicht aus! Das ist nicht die feine Art der Kommunikation!


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Benji, wollen wir uns selbst Geschichten über Papi ausdenken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Nein, ich verzichte.  Er ist ein ehrenwerter Mitglied des Schwärmerclans, und hat eine solche Verschwörung nicht verdient!


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Moment... was für einen gequirlten Kuhmist redest du da Oo
Ich geh jetzt noch 3 Stunden pennen...


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nein, ich verzichte. Er ist ein ehrenwerter Mitglied des Schwärmerclans, und hat eine solche Verschwörung nicht verdient!




Gehöre ich auch zum Schwärmerclan? O_ô

@Papi: Gute Nacht, schlaf schön und träum was schönes.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Jap, tust du^^

1. Regel: Wir sind alle gleich.
2. Regel: Wenn jemand was anderes behauptet, tritt Regel 1 in Kraft.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jap, tust du^^
> 
> 1. Regel: Wir sind alle gleich.
> 2. Regel: Wenn jemand was anderes behauptet, tritt Regel 1 in Kraft.



Gut, ich lerne es bis morgen auswendig!
Kommst du mit rüber in Forenspiele? Da ist mehr los.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

nein, tut mir leid. ich gehe auch schlafen.
Besuch mein Forenspiel dort^^ Ist das Reimspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> nein, tut mir leid. ich gehe auch schlafen.
> Besuch mein Forenspiel dort^^ Ist das Reimspiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist das einzige, wo ich nicht mitspiele, ich kann nicht reimen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, man sieht sich dann mal wieder :]
Gute Nacht oh großer Schwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schlaf schön


----------



## Biggus (26. Mai 2009)

emo !


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Biggus schrieb:


> emo !




Wer und wieso?


----------



## Biggus (26. Mai 2009)

du weil avatar :>
Edit : Wtf mein ava und meine sig sind ja weg *cry*


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Biggus schrieb:


> du weil avatar :>
> Edit : Wtf mein ava und meine sig sind ja weg *cry*


Achso okay. Schön, dass man heute, egal wie man aussieht, als Emo abgestempelt wird :]
Meine Signatur war vor ein paar Stunden auch aufeinmal weg


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Gn8 an alle, die noch online sind.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nachti


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

hallo ihr lieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Mai 2009)

Tach


----------



## White-Frost (26. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Tach


Schlies ich mich an


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> 1. Regel: Wir sind alle gleich.
> 2. Regel: Wenn jemand was anderes behauptet, tritt Regel 1 in Kraft.


Nope - Menschen sind NIEMALS gleich - selbst in den gruppen nicht.Dort gibt es immer Leute die sich höher stellen...



Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab kein glück mit den Frauen in unserer Klasse. irgendwie mögen sie mich alle nicht.


Verständlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich mag euch beide
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sag das NIE(!) in meine Richtung (obwohl warum sage ich das überhaupt,du wirst es ja doch nie tun hrhr).



Benji9 schrieb:


> Aber Nuffing topt alles hier^^


Mach ihr doch gleichen Antrag... vllt. steht sie auf Christen o_O



Nuffing schrieb:


> nana so was würd ich nie machen xD


Stimmt du würdest ihn gleich erwürgen *g*



Benji9 schrieb:


> *hinter Nuffing schleich*
> *Schulter berühr*
> "BUH!"


falsch,du musst ihr die augen verdecken mit deinen Händen 



Lillyan schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Wenn ihr euch nicht mögt ignoriert euch. Ich bin eure Rumzickerei hier langsam Leid.


Wie nuffing bereits sagte,die Leute lästern dann hinter dem Ignorier zeug :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hallo ihr lieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gratz


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gratz


ty


----------



## White-Frost (26. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hack zarack auf den Christen rum


Weist du ich habs dir schon mal im icq gesagt meinst nicht das irgendwan mal genug is das is echt nicht mehr feierlich was hat dir der junge den getan oder die Religion? Gingste mal zu heiligen 3 Könige vor die Tür und die Typen haben dich missbraucht? Des is doch nicht mehr normal


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

Nabend!


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Weist du ich habs dir schon mal im icq gesagt meinst nicht das irgendwan mal genug is das is echt nicht mehr feierlich was hat dir der junge den getan oder die Religion? Gingste mal zu heiligen 3 Könige vor die Tür und die Typen haben dich missbraucht? Des is doch nicht mehr normal


Weißt du,ich mag sein "Missionieren" einfach nicht. Und bitte tu jetzt nicht so als würde er das hier nie tun.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hallo ihr lieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


óÒ
wat machst du denn wieder hier?


----------



## White-Frost (26. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> óÒ
> wat machst du denn wieder hier?


Lilly hatn nur solang gebannt bis ich den Schwanzvergleich den er mir kurz vor seinem Ban angedroht hab gewinnen kann


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Lilly hatn nur solang gebannt bis ich den Schwanzvergleich den er mir kurz vor seinem Ban angedroht hab gewinnen kann


du wirst aber iwann wieder verlieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (26. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> du wirst aber iwann wieder verlieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Spätestens wen ich 2 Wochen bei meiner Freundin bin insforen ich nich aufbau =P
Summerbreeze bin ich auch nochmal 4-5 Tage weg hmm
aber hab ja nach dieser Woche 4 Monate frei jaaaahaaaaa 4 MONATE buahahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (26. Mai 2009)

Nabend ihr!


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Nabend ihr!


Huhu Maladin - na wie gehts?


----------



## Maladin (26. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Huhu Maladin - na wie gehts?



Och gut *bannkeule hinterm rücken versteck*


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Nabend ihr!


hallo mala =)


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Och gut *bannkeule hinterm rücken versteck*


Wieso glaub ich nur,dass die für mich bestimmt ist? Also die Bannkeule?


----------



## White-Frost (26. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso glaub ich nur,dass die für mich bestimmt ist? Also die Bannkeule?


Weil du beleidigend und intollerant gegen eine ganze Menschengruppe bist und dein Religionshass wie ein Rassismus gegen diese Leute rüberkommt (gibt es einen Begriff für Rassismus auf Religionsebene?)


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Weil du beleidigend und intollerant gegen eine ganze Menschengruppe bist und dein Religionshass wie ein Rassismus gegen diese Leute rüberkommt (gibt es einen Begriff für Rassismus auf Religionsebene?)


Danke fürdie Info - ich werde sie (nicht) beherzigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Weil du beleidigend und intollerant gegen eine ganze Menschengruppe bist und dein Religionshass wie ein Rassismus gegen diese Leute rüberkommt (gibt es einen Begriff für Rassismus auf Religionsebene?)



*** ***

aber leider is es cool religionen zu hassen...


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2009)

HEy wieso wurde mein Zitat gelöscht :< ist ja schade drum


----------



## Banload (26. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *** ***
> 
> aber leider is es cool religionen zu hassen...


Du wirst sowieso vom christlichen Glauben beeinflusst, ob du es willst oder nicht. Wenn du das Gegenteil behauptest, bist du ein naiver Narr.


----------



## White-Frost (26. Mai 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Du wirst sowieso vom christlichen Glauben beeinflusst, ob du es willst oder nicht. Wenn du das Gegenteil behauptest, bist du ein *naiver Narr.*


Irgendwie hat das Style der ausdruck gefällt mir irgendwie hmm... Sollte über dem Threatinhalt zu denken geben wen ich mich über sowas schon freu xD


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Gutend Abend an alle


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Sollte über dem Threatinhalt zu denken geben wen ich mich über sowas schon freu xD


oder es sollte über dich zu denken geben... je nachdem, wie mans halt sieht


----------



## White-Frost (26. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oder es sollte über dich zu denken geben... je nachdem, wie mans halt sieht


Es ist doch schön wen man sich über Kleinigkeiten schon erfreuen kann^^ Macht dieses Leben doch immer wieder einen kleinen Tick schöner^^


----------



## Banload (26. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oder es sollte über dich zu denken geben... je nachdem, wie mans halt sieht


Das war jetzt eine unnötige Antwort O.o


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Mai 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Das war jetzt eine unnötige Antwort O.o


aha, begründung?


----------



## Banload (26. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aha, begründung?


Dass DU sie verfasst hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Mai 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Dass DU sie verfasst hast.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wow, dass macht das ganze natürlich zu einer unnötigen antwort. du hast mich vollkommen überzeugt.


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Dass DU sie verfasst hast.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was ein richtig gutes Argument. Wahnsinn


----------



## White-Frost (26. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wow, dass macht das ganze natürlich zu einer unnötigen antwort. du hast mich vollkommen überzeugt.


Er hats drauf gell habs mir auch grad gedacht hmmm selten so eine plausibel klingende Antwort gehört


----------



## Banload (26. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wow, dass macht das ganze natürlich zu einer unnötigen antwort. du hast mich vollkommen überzeugt.


Ok



Razyl schrieb:


> Was ein richtig gutes Argument. Wahnsinn


Hey


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Er hats drauf gell habs mir auch grad gedacht hmmm selten so eine plausibel klingende Antwort gehört


da muss ich dir vollkommen recht geben mein lieber whity


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

Brille, bist du eigentlich von Fielmann?


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Aloha


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Mai 2009)

nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (26. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Brille, bist du eigentlich von Fielmann?


Dreck das muss aber ein richtig fetter Scherzkeks heut Früh gewessen sein


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

hm, das niveau ist ja doch nicht gestiegen, als ich weg war... naja schade.


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hm, das niveau ist ja doch nicht gestiegen, als ich weg war... naja schade.


Nein,es ist eher gesunken seitdem ich da bin \o/


----------



## White-Frost (26. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hm, das niveau ist ja doch nicht gestiegen, als ich weg war... naja schade.


SCHWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANZ VERGLEEEEEIIIIIICH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (26. Mai 2009)

Abend ^^


----------



## Banload (26. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hm, das niveau ist ja doch nicht gestiegen, als ich weg war... naja schade.


Zitiere: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaosforschung


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

zu Faul um den ganzen Artikel zu lesen ...

Edit : Also entweder ich hab Wahnvorstellungen oder es wurden grade Posts gelöscht o.0


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Zitiere: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaosforschung


ja, kannst ja jetzt aufhören.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Oo Quake Live hat mir Aero zerschossen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Mai 2009)

wird hier nun jeglicher "spam" *hust* sofort gelöscht? oO


Selor schrieb:


> Oo Quake Live hat mir Aero zerschossen...



was ist areo? :S


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja, kannst ja jetzt aufhören.


n00b 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mala oder ein anderer mod hat nur den "spam" gelöscht - und den tripple post.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

naja was habt ihr heute so gemacht bei dem unwetter?^^


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

<--- Aero

Ist das net dieses komische Vista Skin Ding ?

Edit:



> naja was habt ihr heute so gemacht bei dem unwetter?^^



Arbeiten -.-


----------



## White-Frost (26. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wird hier nun jeglicher "spam" *hust* sofort gelöscht? oO


Nein es verschwand per Zufall in einem Schwarzen alles VERschlingenden Nachtschwärmerloch!!!!!! Nix gelöscht sondern einfach ins Nichts VERSCHWUNDEn


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja was habt ihr heute so gemacht bei dem unwetter?^^


Unwetter? hier war pure Sonne o_O Aber hab gelernt für morgen


----------



## White-Frost (26. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja was habt ihr heute so gemacht bei dem unwetter?^^


Och hier wars nich so schlimm 20 Minuten oder so hmm hab ich getelet^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Nein es verschwand per Zufall in einem Schwarzen alles VERschlingenden Nachtschwärmerloch!!!!!! Nix gelöscht sondern einfach ins Nichts VERSCHWUNDEn


waaaaaaaaaaaah es zieht mich langsam hineee.....................


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

Ich geh jetzt lecker Ramen essen! Mjam!
bis später


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Unwetter? hier war pure Sonne o_O Aber hab gelernt für morgen


hehe lucker, aber so schlimm war es gar net wie der wetterbericht gesagt hat :O


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was ist areo? :S



Vista Skin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das alles so schön glasig und durchsichtig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (26. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hehe lucker, aber so schlimm war es gar net wie der wetterbericht gesagt hat :O


Der Wetterbericht sagte was von auf einen Quadratmeter soviel wie sonst im ganzen Mai und total übertrieben^^ Wie gesagt war nich annähernd so wild


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mjam!



Guten Hunger !


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Vista Skin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kannst auch gleich Windows 7 nutzen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kannst auch gleich Windows 7 nutzen...



7 leg ich mir mit nem neuen PC zu... solange reicht Vista...


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Der Wetterbericht sagte was von auf einen Quadratmeter soviel wie sonst im ganzen Mai und total übertrieben^^ Wie gesagt war nich annähernd so wild


jep, hab auch gehört das schlimmste unwetter seit 10 jahren O.o. war grad bei nem kumpel aber dann sollte ich wegen dem mist nach hause -.- und dann war es lächerlich...


----------



## White-Frost (26. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jep, hab auch gehört das schlimmste unwetter seit 10 jahren O.o. war grad bei nem kumpel aber dann sollte ich wegen dem mist nach hause -.- und dann war es lächerlich...


Joa schon rumgepanikt das ich dann besser von Prüfung nich heimfahr und da sitzten bleib und sonst was^^ Naja was solls^^


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jep, hab auch gehört das schlimmste unwetter seit 10 jahren O.o. war grad bei nem kumpel aber dann sollte ich wegen dem mist nach hause -.- und dann war es lächerlich...



Wo denn wenn ich fragen darf ... also hier in M´Gladbach hats ca. 10min bissel getröpfelt und das wars ...


----------



## White-Frost (26. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Wo denn wenn ich fragen darf ... also hier in M´Gladbach hats ca. 10min bissel getröpfelt und das wars ...


Ach hier nähe München hats doch mal kräftig gestürmt aber nich annähernd so wie gesagt^^


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Wo denn wenn ich fragen darf ... also hier in M´Gladbach hats ca. 10min bissel getröpfelt und das wars ...


schau auf meinen wohnort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> schau auf meinen wohnort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rapper tabuno


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rapper tabuno


nene rapper onubaT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nene rapper onubaT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub,der wäre sogar noch schlechter als Sido 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaub,der wäre sogar noch schlechter als Sido
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schon möglich, aber dann würde ich onurbat doch besser finden, frag mich nicht wieso^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> schon möglich, aber dann würde ich onurbat doch besser finden, frag mich nicht wieso^^


hmm eventuell weils dein Name rückwärts ist? 
Nur so als vermutung


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> hmm eventuell weils dein Name rückwärts ist?
> Nur so als vermutung


nicht ganz!
onuRbat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Mai 2009)

yo bruno, was geht ab ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> yo bruno, was geht ab ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach man, ich wollte auf onur hinaus :>


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

Onur = Name
Bat = Fledermaus 
Toller Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Onur die Fledermaus?


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2009)

So ich geh dann mal off,bye bye euch.
(wetten,bald taucht benji hier auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Onur = Name
> Bat = Fledermaus
> Toller Name
> 
> ...


wow du denkst ja schon wieder weit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: schlaf gut razyl


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich geh dann mal off,bye bye euch.
> (wetten,bald taucht benji hier auf
> 
> 
> ...


gn8


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

gleich kommt elton vs simon, aber leider ne alte folge :<


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Mai 2009)

ich hab nen sonnebrand aufm riechkolben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wow du denkst ja schon wieder weit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin halt klug.


riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab nen sonnebrand aufm riechkolben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das nächste Mal streichst du dich abe rmit Sonnencreme ein, ja?

Gn8 Razyl


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin halt klug.
> 
> Das nächste Mal streichst du dich abe rmit Sonnencreme ein, ja?
> 
> Gn8 Razyl


wie ich mich kenne nich^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wie ich mich kenne nich^^



Das nennt man den Homer-Effekt... oder in einer sprachlichen weise ausgedrückt "Lernen? Was ist das?"


----------



## rEdiC (26. Mai 2009)

Hi Leuts.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Nabend...dann gesell ich mich auch mal wieder ins Forum dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Forum tot? F5-Taste spuckt keine neuen Posts unter mir aus *panic*  xD


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Nabend...dann gesell ich mich auch mal wieder ins Forum dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nur totgestellt


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Nabend...dann gesell ich mich auch mal wieder ins Forum dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist grad mal 2 Minuten da verdammt...


----------



## Brainfreeze (26. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Nabend...dann gesell ich mich auch mal wieder ins Forum dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin auch da! *winkt yves zu*
<- Ist die nächste Woche bei der Oma, die schläft und ich sitz am PC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nur totgestellt



xD doofe hunter :<

Jaja sry ich habs nich so mit der Geduld manchmal^^

edit: YAY brainfreeze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2009)

aber najo ich geh auch mal pennen n8


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

N8 Tabuno


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Hmm... Fu... wo krieg ich um die Uhrzeit nen Bleistift her?


----------



## Brainfreeze (26. Mai 2009)

Hast keinen zuhause? ôo


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hmm... Fu... wo krieg ich um die Uhrzeit nen Bleistift her?


Im McDonalds haben sie sicher ein Bleistift.
Oder bestell dir eine Pizza und ein Bleistift.


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Im McDonalds haben sie sicher ein Bleistift.
> Oder bestell dir eine Pizza und ein Bleistift.



WTF ... xD 

Eine Tonno ... und ach haben Sie zufällig Bleistifte ?


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Nen Füller tuts auch oder? ^^

Btw hab hier mal was cooles gefunden xD ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcZI-CGAz2o (Gäben es diese Schilder nur wirklich...)

*link editiert*


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Nen Füller tuts auch oder? ^^
> 
> Btw hab hier mal was cooles gefunden xD ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcZI-CGAz2o  (Gäben es diese Schilder nur wirklich...)


Man verlink doch richtig, so muss man es noch kopieren. >.<
Edit: Schon besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Hätte ich einen Bleistift da würde ich keinen Haben wollen!


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hätte ich einen Bleistift da würde ich keinen Haben wollen!


Mach es so, wie ich gesagt habe.


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

... da würd ich mir aber verarscht vorkommen


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Jo gab nen fehler beim posten anfangs^^

WAAAAS muss ich da lesen? ''Hexenjäger aus Leidenschaft'' 
IMMA FIRIN MA DOTZ ON U!!11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainfreeze (26. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Jo gab nen fehler beim posten anfangs^^
> 
> WAAAAS muss ich da lesen? ''Hexenjäger aus Leidenschaft''
> IMMA FIRIN MA DOTZ ON U!!11
> ...


Hexen mag eh keiner. Die einzig wahre Zauberklasse ist und bleibt der Magier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Mein Drucker verarscht mich oO


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

*hust*
Und wieso stirbst du dann immer gegen meine Chaosbolts, Verbrennungen Furien und co? :>



Selor schrieb:


> Mein Drucker verarscht mich oO



Hau einmal drauf dann gehts wieder :O


----------



## Brainfreeze (26. Mai 2009)

Weilst ein doofer PvP Hexer bist und ich PvE Skill, PvE Equip und keine Nerven für PvP habe.

Mein Troll Priest ist Lv. 9  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mein Drucker verarscht mich oO



Weil ?


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

Brainfreeze schrieb:


> Hexen mag eh keiner. Die einzig wahre Zauberklasse ist und bleibt der Magier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hexenjäger /= WoW



Selor schrieb:


> Mein Drucker verarscht mich oO


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Und wieso fahr ich dann obwohl ich eigtl mehr PvP mache quasi genausoviel DPS wie du? HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit* Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt ^^


----------



## Brainfreeze (26. Mai 2009)

Skatero: Hexenmeister stinken trotzdem.

Yves: 5,3k? Sicher nicht. Ausserdem zockst du eh immer und hast für beides Equip.


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

Brainfreeze schrieb:


> Skatero: Hexenmeister stinken trotzdem.


Nein ich habe früher einen Hexenmeister gespielt.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Ne leider nur 5k. Ausserdem sagte ich fast.
BTW: Bildschirm kaputt --> Seit einer Woche schon kein WoW mehr, und das wird wohl die nächsten 3 Wochen so bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem können wir ja gerne mal einen test Ohne jegliches eq machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Skatero schrieb:


> Nein ich habe früher einen Hexenmeister gespielt.



PWND^^ Hexer halten immer zusammen...selbst nach dem spielen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> *hust*
> Und wieso stirbst du dann immer gegen meine Chaosbolts, Verbrennungen Furien und co? :>
> 
> 
> ...






Aero_one schrieb:


> Weil ?



Er druckt und druckt und druckt... und am ende ist nichts auf dem Blatt... nichtmal Flecken!


----------



## Brainfreeze (26. Mai 2009)

Ändert meine Meinung über die eh nicht, lassen ihre ganze Arbeit von armen, unschuldigen Dämonen verrichten v.v

Ohne Eq? Das letzte was ich sehn will ist dein nackter Char.

Edit: @Oben: Wären Flecken nicht schlecht?


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Er druckt und druckt und druckt... und am ende ist nichts auf dem Blatt... nichtmal Flecken!




Geil xD ... siehe Vid. von Skatero 6:05 ...


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Hast du zufällig einen Drucker von HP? <.<

@ Freeze: Noggenfogger ftw!
Und ich bin Detsro, nicht Dämo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Teufelchen an meiner Seite dient nur zum Abfangen des dmgs via. SL, Dir nen Gegenzauber reinzudrücken und mir etwas zu dispellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

Brainfreeze schrieb:


> Ändert meine Meinung über die eh nicht, lassen ihre ganze Arbeit von armen, unschuldigen Dämonen verrichten v.v





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hrhrhrh


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Kurz mal weg.
Afklo und Nutellabrot schmieren^^ (naja wen intressierts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2009)

Brainfreeze schrieb:


> Edit: @Oben: Wären Flecken nicht schlecht?



Dann wüsste ich aber das er versucht richtig zu drucken und irgendwas kaputt ist...


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

> naja wen intressierts



Hmm ... wahrscheinlich niemanden. Aber so ist die Welt ... rau und gemein


----------



## Brainfreeze (26. Mai 2009)

Meine Entgültige Meinung: Hexer stinken, Magier rulen, Priester Stufe 9 verbrauchen zu viel Mana. 50 Eiskalte Milch bitte!


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

Brainfreeze schrieb:


> Meine Entgültige Meinung: Hexer stinken, Magier rulen, Priester Stufe 9 verbrauchen zu viel Mana. 50 Eiskalte Milch bitte!


Du redest Mist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Bekommen Atheisten auch was vom Nikolaus ?


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Re.
@ Brainfreeze: Dann feuer nicht soviele Kamehameha- Wellen ab. Spart mana!
Ausserdem ist das doch popelig im Vergleich zu Arkan Mages oO


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Bekommen Atheisten auch was vom Nikolaus ?


Nein aber vom Papi und von Mami.

Ich gehe jetzt off. Gn8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainfreeze (26. Mai 2009)

n8 Skatero

Yves: Das ist neben dem Schattenwort Ding der einzige Off-Spell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich bin Atheist, dann bekomm ich wohl eh alles von Mami und Papi <:


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Nachti^^
Btw: Wo hast du den Smiley her? Need ;o


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Naja ... ich hau mich auch mal hin. Schönen Abend noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aloha


----------



## Brainfreeze (26. Mai 2009)

Brain geht auch ins Bett, muss morgen um 6 raus ._.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Mai 2009)

Alle weg?


----------



## rEdiC (27. Mai 2009)

Nö.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Mai 2009)

Alles klar!


----------



## Zonalar (27. Mai 2009)

Morgen... ich bleib nicht lange


----------



## Medmius (27. Mai 2009)

Hay Benji


----------



## Zonalar (27. Mai 2009)

Ah^^doch noch wer hier^^


----------



## Medmius (27. Mai 2009)

Jo, bin aber gleich weg. Muss morgen früh aufstehen

Gn8 an alle die noch online sind.


----------



## Zonalar (27. Mai 2009)

bye. Ich schau noch die Folge Dragon ball fertig. Bis dann^^


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Nabend
Solltert ihr nicht schon alle schlafen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Solltert ihr nicht schon alle schlafen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Solltest du nicht schon seit einer Stunde schlafen? deine mama hat dir doch extra schon den Gute nacht Kuss gegeben!


----------



## mookuh (27. Mai 2009)

abend


----------



## Tabuno (27. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Solltest du nicht schon seit einer Stunde schlafen? deine mama hat dir doch extra schon den Gute nacht Kuss gegeben!


jojo echt böse diese jugend von heute und jetzt ist er noch so zum pc geschlichen, ne unverschämtheit !


----------



## Brainfreeze (27. Mai 2009)

Der Brain ist auch wieder da. *ins Brötchen beiß*


----------



## mookuh (27. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jojo echt böse diese jugend von heute und jetzt ist er noch so zum pc geschlichen, ne unverschämtheit !



Heyy du wurdest ja entbannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Heyy du wurdest ja entbannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ich bin ja bald gebannt *gg*


----------



## Tabuno (27. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Heyy du wurdest ja entbannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bist ja einer von der ganz schnellen sorte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bist ja einer von der ganz schnellen sorte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hrhrhr TabuUno


----------



## Kronas (27. Mai 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1448



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bist ja einer von der ganz schnellen sorte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und du bist wie eine Klette, die sich am Nachtschwärmer hält ;D


----------



## Kronas (27. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich bin ja bald gebannt *gg*


warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Razyl schaut auf seinen titel*


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Razyl schaut auf seinen titel*


haste ihn gefragt, ob du sein Zitat verwenden darfst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Razyl schaut auf seinen titel*


und du wirst gebannt, weil du keine religion magst?^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und du wirst gebannt, weil du keine religion magst?^^


Er will alles reporten,wenn ich was gegen Benji sage weil ich ja die Religion von ihn ach so hasse ....


----------



## yves1993 (27. Mai 2009)

_ WHOOOOSH_ * KABOOOM!!*

Und soeben trifft ein weiterer Nachtschwärmer an und sagt ''Hallo!''


----------



## mookuh (27. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er will alles reporten,wenn ich was gegen Benji sage weil ich ja die Religion von ihn ach so hasse ....




Ja, du bist wirklich böse...


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ja, du bist wirklich böse...


Achja? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du meinst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainfreeze (27. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> _ WHOOOOSH_ * KABOOOM!!*
> 
> Und soeben trifft ein weiterer Nachtschwärmer an und sagt ''Hallo!''



Waah! Er ist da! Rennt um euer Leben!
Antwort mir mal auf MSN oO


----------



## mookuh (27. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achja?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar

Du bist hier doch immer ganz pöse


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Brainfreeze schrieb:


> Waah! Er ist da! Rennt um euer Leben!
> Antwort mir mal auf MSN oO





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (27. Mai 2009)

Aloha


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aloha


Nabend


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Klar
> 
> Du bist hier doch immer ganz pöse


Beweis das erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (27. Mai 2009)

Was gibts neues ?


----------



## mookuh (27. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Beweis das erstmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm nee

Du bist doch immer ganz lieb :>


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Hmm nee
> 
> Du bist doch immer ganz lieb :>


Nur gegenüber das missionieren nicht - da gibts kein Erbarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Was gibts neues ?


Nichts.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (27. Mai 2009)

Sry sollte net soviel dbz kucken xD

@ Brain ich war nur grad kurz weg


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Mai 2009)

Verdammte Drecksscheiße!
Ich hasse es... da werkel ich die ganze Zeit an meinem Schiffsdesign und will grad mal abspeichern, bevor gimp abstürzt...

Und was passiert? Ich klick auf Speichern... UND GIMP STÜRZT AB!


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Verdammte Drecksscheiße!
> Ich hasse es... da werkel ich die ganze Zeit an meinem Schiffsdesign und will grad mal abspeichern, bevor gimp abstürzt...
> 
> Und was passiert? Ich klick auf Speichern... UND GIMP STÜRZT AB!


Und sowas nennt man nun umgangssprachlich: pech.
Gewisse personen würden darauf "haha!" antworten.


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Verdammte Drecksscheiße!
> Ich hasse es... da werkel ich die ganze Zeit an meinem Schiffsdesign und will grad mal abspeichern, bevor gimp abstürzt...
> 
> Und was passiert? Ich klick auf Speichern... UND GIMP STÜRZT AB!


Ähh ja nAbend



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banload (27. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (27. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und was passiert? Ich klick auf Speichern... UND GIMP STÜRZT AB!



Hmm sowas ist mies ... ich weiss blöde Antwort aber benutz doch PS


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Hmm sowas ist mies ... ich weiss blöde Antwort aber benutz doch PS



Und was soll mir das bringen? Als ob das nicht abstürzt...


----------



## mookuh (27. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Verdammte Drecksscheiße!
> Ich hasse es... da werkel ich die ganze Zeit an meinem Schiffsdesign und will grad mal abspeichern, bevor gimp abstürzt...
> 
> Und was passiert? Ich klick auf Speichern... UND GIMP STÜRZT AB!






Razyl schrieb:


> Und sowas nennt man nun umgangssprachlich: pech.
> Gewisse personen würden darauf "haha!" antworten.



Haha


----------



## yves1993 (27. Mai 2009)

Riecht nach ''Windows will dich verarschen''
Sowas hasse ich auch wenn ich z.B in der Schule nen Referat schreiben muss, man drückt auf speichern, aber es speichert net sondern das Fenster geht zu und alles weg.
Ok nicht mit deinem zu vergleichen, das ist schlimmer , aber es geht ums Prinzip <.<

Ich hasse sowas!

Btw Gimp heisst bestimmt nicht umsonst so^^
Und @ haha *hust* southpark *hust*


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Mai 2009)

you are rusted from the rain!


----------



## Banload (27. Mai 2009)

teste grad neue avatare aus wie findet ihr meinen aktuellen?^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2009)

Och menno - ibash hat das zitat gelöscht :<


----------



## Aero_one (27. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und was soll mir das bringen? Als ob das nicht abstürzt...



Seltener zumindest ... und ich mein da gabs nen Plugin zum Autosaven


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> teste grad neue avatare aus wie findet ihr meinen aktuellen?^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wirklich.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Seltener zumindest ... und ich mein da gabs nen Plugin zum Autosaven



Woher willst du bitte wissen wie oft was abstürzt? Quark...
Das war das erste mal das es mir abgestürzt ist...


----------



## Tabuno (27. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Wirklich.


Skatero hat eine neue smileyseite gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Mai 2009)

wuhu Vanguard hat gleich fertig gepatcht und ich kann die Welt außerhalb der Insel erkunden ;D


----------



## White-Frost (27. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Banload (27. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Wirklich.


why -.- 
hat doch style


----------



## mookuh (27. Mai 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> teste grad neue avatare aus wie findet ihr meinen aktuellen?^^



Lass ihn doch bei forenspiele bewerten :>


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Mai 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> why -.-
> hat doch style


nein.


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja ich hab eine Smileyseite gefunden.


----------



## Aero_one (27. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Woher willst du bitte wissen wie oft was abstürzt? Quaaaak...



Weil ich regelmäßig mit beiden arbeite und subjektiv empfinde, das Gimp öfters rumzickt als Ps. Aber wayne ... *Kekse ess und Samurai 7 schau*


----------



## mookuh (27. Mai 2009)

smilies-house.de?
@ skatero


----------



## Tabuno (27. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> <a href=http://www.smilies-house.de><img src=http://www.smilies-house.de/showsmilie.php?smilie=1&text=Skateros+smilies+sind+doof+%3A%29&fontcolor=FF0000&shadowcolor=C0C0C0&shieldshadow=1></a>


fail?


----------



## mookuh (27. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> fail?



ja


----------



## Tabuno (27. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ja


mein beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> smilies-house.de?
> @ skatero


unwahrscheinlich bei http://www.smilies-house.de/smilies/schilder/schild_060.gif XDD


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> smilies-house.de?
> @ skatero





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mach es mit[.img][./img]

Edit: falsches Zitat


----------



## Banload (27. Mai 2009)

Geiles Gefühl wenn man ne 1 in Griechisch geschtieben hat *prahl* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Need kaffee :<


----------



## D132 (27. Mai 2009)

Nabend die Herschaften


----------



## mookuh (27. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Mach es mit[.img][./img]


ok ich schähm mich


edit: ich gebs auf


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Geiles Gefühl wenn man ne 1 in Griechisch geschtieben hat *prahl*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banload (27. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (27. Mai 2009)

Oh meine güte nur insider ich muss weg hier *die kurve katz*


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

@mookuh: Wenn du postest, musst du auf das Bild da klicken. Neben dem Link einfügen und dort den Link hinein.


----------



## Aero_one (27. Mai 2009)

Smiley Spam hoch ³ o.0


----------



## Medmius (27. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Oh meine güte nur insider ich muss weg hier *die kurve katz*


nur weil die hier n smiley swinger club machen sinds noch lang keine insider <.<


----------



## Benrok (27. Mai 2009)

Nabend
Aber stimmt schon ein Kaffee wär jetzt echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Mai 2009)

D132 schrieb:


> Oh meine güte nur insider ich muss weg hier *die kurve katz*


hey hey hey

bist ja auch mal wieder da =)


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nur weil die hier n smiley swinger club machen sinds noch lang keine insider <.<


Öhem doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banload (27. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nur weil die hier n smiley swinger club machen sinds noch lang keine insider <.<


BM war insider^^


----------



## White-Frost (27. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hey hey hey
> 
> bist ja auch mal wieder da =)


Och er is schon wieder weg^^ Ganz off


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

@Razyl: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> @Razyl:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*razyl würfelt Bedarf 100 auf Kaffee* \o/


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Mai 2009)

lootbug


----------



## rEdiC (27. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> wuhu Vanguard hat gleich fertig gepatcht und ich kann die Welt außerhalb der Insel erkunden ;D


Du hast Vanguard? Habs mir auch gekauft, aber dann doch nicht aktiviert, weil mir irgendwie die Lust vergangen ist. Hatte einen Level 10 Zauberer.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lootbug





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blöder bug


----------



## Banload (27. Mai 2009)

Was habt ihr heute so gemacht?


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So jetzt hör ich auf Smilies zu spammen.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Mai 2009)

*Créme-Pudding mit Sahne aufmach*

Nabend 

lg


----------



## Banload (27. Mai 2009)

Zieht euch das mal rein, das höre ich grad.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx8VlIf-SMo

<3


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Mai 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Zieht euch das mal rein, das höre ich grad.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx8VlIf-SMo
> 
> <3



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOO4VZeH4-g


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Es gibt nicht viel guten Rap, aber http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEyWkOiVbHA ist gut.


----------



## Benrok (27. Mai 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Was habt ihr heute so gemacht?


10 Stunden im Studio gesessen und aufgenommen ...
ich kipp gleich um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: wenn schon musik posten dann bitte die beste band der welt :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdOJnJYKFDU


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgVYOOu5tV4


----------



## Banload (27. Mai 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Zieht euch das mal rein, das höre ich grad.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx8VlIf-SMo
> 
> <3






Mefisthor schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOO4VZeH4-g



also der metal track: wtf? xD

fort minor hat 2-3 gute lieder eines davon höre ich nd das ist kenji


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> also der metal track: wtf? xD
> 
> fort minor hat 2-3 gute lieder eines davon höre ich nd das ist kenji


Metal ist am besten.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm5NZnPcSrA


----------



## Banload (27. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Metal ist am besten.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm5NZnPcSrA


Jeder hört schlussendlich was er gerne mag.

Aber was ich nicht verstehe: Wie kann man bei metal gemütlich zusammensein und entspannen?^^


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Metal ist am besten.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm5NZnPcSrA


ohhh mudvayne <3 

lg


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ohhh mudvayne <3
> 
> lg


Das ist das beste Lied von ihnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banload (27. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Metal ist am besten.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm5NZnPcSrA



omg ich hab das im ernst soo lange gesucht ich liebe den song! vielen dank! xD sachen gibts
jetzt ohne scheiss^^


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist das beste Lied von ihnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also mir gefällt auch MSI obwohls deutlich ins Electronic geht

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnSPPnUPyLA

lg


----------



## Tabuno (27. Mai 2009)

bin mal off championsleague finale gucken oder so *gähn* n8


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt auch MSI obwohls deutlich ins Electronic geht
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnSPPnUPyLA
> 
> lg


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j2DHUw8SZg
find ich auch ganz nice


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j2DHUw8SZg
> find ich auch ganz nice


hmm ich find das von Seether besser

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZENfHdnZ8M

lg


----------



## Banload (27. Mai 2009)

Nebenbei gefragt: Gibt es eig keine Buffed-Shows mehr? O.o


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Mai 2009)

emo \o/

np: The Used - The Bird And The Worm "Lies For The Liars"


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Find ich auch besser. 
Aber richtig gut ist http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF3wagWwHjM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banload (27. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jNyr6BJZuI

Hier mal reinhören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jNyr6BJZuI
> 
> Hier mal reinhören.
> 
> ...


Kann gerade nicht. Ich unterbreche Dimmu Borgir nicht für Hip Hop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banload (27. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kann gerade nicht. Ich unterbreche Dimmu Borgir nicht für Hip Hop.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schade 
Vielleicht das hier? Mehr nach deinem Geschmackt, könnte ja sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ECq3ec1vhw

Die haben auf jeden Fall auch punkigere Lieder, die ich aber nicht suche.^^


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich es gar nicht anhöre.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Find ich auch besser.
> Aber richtig gut ist http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF3wagWwHjM
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmmm nicht schlecht aber das is au hammer :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIZ5FcV64EE

lg


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie... Ich hab früher auch nur Metal gehört, von Death über Black über Trash über melodic über...über... ( sogar ne zeitlang Grindcore ^^ )
Und irgendwie geht mir bei der Musik langsam die Luft aus.
Ich höre immer noch gerne Metal, aber meine Ohren sehnen sich nach was anderem.
Ich hab DnB/Elektro für mich entdeckt, und bin überglücklich, dass es so tolle ?Bands ( kann man ja nich mehr wirklich sagen ^^ )? [ vllt Artisten ?]
wie Pendulum oder Boys Noize gibt.

Wenn man etwas ne lange Zeit gehört hat, braucht man meiner Meinung nach einfach was ganz anderes, damit man die Vorzüge der anderen Musikrichtung wieder genießen kann.
Ich hock z.B. in meinem Auto und freu mich richtig darauf, in die Schule zu fahren, weil ich im Auto was ganz anderes hör, als am PC oder auf meiner Anlage.

jaa ihr merkt es wieder, mir is langweilig ;DD

Will einer mit mir Vanguard anfangen?  würde sogar Heilen oder Tanken  ^^  alleine is das Spiel irgendwie semi-optimal und ich hab z.Z kB auf Gilde


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Nebenbei gefragt: Gibt es eig keine Buffed-Shows mehr? O.o


Wieso? Die neuste ist doch heute erschienen


----------



## rEdiC (27. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Irgendwie... Ich hab früher auch nur Metal gehört, von Death über Black über Trash über melodic über...über... ( sogar ne zeitlang Grindcore ^^ )
> Und irgendwie geht mir bei der Musik langsam die Luft aus.
> Ich höre immer noch gerne Metal, aber meine Ohren sehnen sich nach was anderem.
> Ich hab DnB/Elektro für mich entdeckt, und bin überglücklich, dass es so tolle ?Bands ( kann man ja nich mehr wirklich sagen ^^ )? [ vllt Artisten ?]
> ...


Wie oben geschrieben hab ichs ja auch, aber noch nicht aktiviert, da ich irgendwie die Lust verloren hab.


----------



## Banload (27. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? Die neuste ist doch heute erschienen



Ach so. Weil die Bildchen von den aktuellsten Sachen immer auf der Homepage vorbeistreamen und ich nie mehr eines gesehen habe.^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Mai 2009)

naja ich frag ma im Ingame deutschen Channel nach ;D


----------



## rEdiC (27. Mai 2009)

Was spielstn du so? Mir ist auch die Lust vergangen weil es so geruckelt hat. :/


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8vQL15Ql7g

is au hammer ! ^^

aber unerreicht für mich : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOO4VZeH4-g

nach 100x hören is es immer noch hammergeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Das Lied ist hammer. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NlWkgahmjA


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das Lied ist hammer. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NlWkgahmjA


OH YAAA, das hab ich jetzt total vergessen, DMFD is richtig hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Dope ist sowieso genial. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYOwJ5gVnLA...feature=related


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dope ist sowieso genial. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYOwJ5gVnLA...feature=related


Logisch oder ? ^^

Drowning Pool is au geil 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO_QntXc-c4

lg


----------



## Benrok (27. Mai 2009)

Gut dass ich meine Metal Phase hinter mir hab.
Ging mir alles irgendwann nur noch so auf die Nerven.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß garned ma so genau was ich alles für bands hör, weil ich immer Internetradio bei winamp hör

Shoutcast <3 ^^

lg


----------



## yves1993 (27. Mai 2009)

Wenn wir schonmal bei dope sind...:<

---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5UTNKXR8xw 
neben dmd einer meiner Favoriten

*edit* 
Nur mal so aber das hier entwickelt sich bald zu einem Musik- Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Wenn wir schonmal bei dope sind...:<
> 
> ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5UTNKXR8xw
> neben dmd einer meiner Favoriten


Naja bei Dope is jeder Song geil ^^

lg


----------



## yves1993 (27. Mai 2009)

Naja ich würde nicht gerade jeder sagen, aber ja eine ziemlich gute Truppe da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mh dieser Thread ist einer der besten Zeitvertreibe wenn man WoW net grad zur Hand hat oder man 3 Wochen nicht spielen kann :< 
Denkt Ihr der TE hätte sich so einen MONSTER-Thread erwartet? xD


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Denkt Ihr der TE hätte sich so einen MONSTER-Thread erwartet? xD


Ehhm bei sovielen verstößen die hier im Thread schon passiert sind können wir froh sein dasser noch offen is ^^ man kann aber au nen 4k Seiten Thread nich einfach zumachen oder löschen

lg


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ehhm bei sovielen verstößen die hier im Thread schon passiert sind können wir froh sein dasser noch offen is ^^ man kann aber au nen 4k Seiten Thread nich einfach zumachen oder löschen
> 
> lg


doch kann man XD


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> doch kann man XD


Können schon, aber nachtschwärmer is ja schon fst ein teil von Buffed der nich fehlen darf ^^

lg


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Mai 2009)

erzähl das ma den mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin jetzt mal weg.
Gn8 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Mai 2009)

ich bin dann au ma weg, muss noch franze lernen 

Bon nuit !


----------



## yves1993 (27. Mai 2009)

Achso.
Ja ich bin auch erst seit der 4075ten Seite mit dabei, aber welche Verstöße ungefähr meinst du?
Sry wegen meiner Reaktionszeit, aber wenn man in DBZ vertieft ist verliert man schnell die Zeit dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Kucke gerade meine Lieblingsfolge die nummer 125 xD Führerschein LoL)

edit: omg wasn da los? xD Als ich gerade eben aktualisiert habe war deine Antwort da... und jetzt auf einmal weitere 5 oO


----------



## sTereoType (27. Mai 2009)

nabend ihr Säcke!...
/reply


----------



## yves1993 (27. Mai 2009)

Nabend^^
Und ja ich hab deinen Gruß nicht vergessn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glaub der ist irgendwo 10 Seiten zuvor xD


----------



## sTereoType (27. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Nabend^^
> Und ja ich hab deinen Gruß nicht vergessn
> 
> 
> ...


weiß ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich les doch trotzdem noch mit^^
aber ich hab mir auf meine begrüßung eben eher ein "nabend, du sack!" erwartet^^


----------



## yves1993 (27. Mai 2009)

Nabend du Sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw seit wann gibts denn SSBB online? Öö


----------



## sTereoType (27. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Btw seit wann gibts denn SSBB online? Öö


SSBB hat schon immer nen online modus auf der Wii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber den kannste eigentlich auch in die tonne treten weil die server extrem scheiße sind. im kampf musste mit ziemlichen verzögerungen rechnen, was bei einem reaktions und prügelspiel nicht grad förderlich ist. gegen kronas hab ich schon gekämpft(und mit 2 life vorsprung gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## yves1993 (28. Mai 2009)

Achjaaa omg bin ich blöd^^
Komplett vergessn ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was is eigtl dein Lieblingschar?
Meiner Metaknight <3


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Achjaaa omg bin ich blöd^^
> Komplett vergessn ok danke
> 
> 
> ...


xD ist ja auch so ziemlich der beste Kämpfer^^
ich spiel gern mit Diddy Kong und trainier grad wie bekloppt mit ihm den edge guard und damit verbunden meteorsmash bzw den forward aerial


----------



## yves1993 (28. Mai 2009)

Mh...
Ich trainier nur mit Meta
Andere chars machen mit nicht soviel spass^^
Er hat auch ne geile Facerollfähigkeit: Wirbel spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie die Krieger in WoW-.- Die können ja auch nix anderes WIRBEL WIRBEL WIRBEL WIRBEL EXECUTE EXECUTE usw. No skill, 100% Pwnage D:
Naja nützt denen eh nix ^^
Zirkelport und der Warri ist gearscht, wenn er wirbelt kann er nix anderes machen und ich habe 2 freecasts ^^


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

der wirbel ist garnicht mal so schlimm, da er relativ schnell bricht(nur wenn man erstmal drin ist nervts^^) sein möglichkeit endlos lange zu fliegen und sein schwert nerven. der flug weil auf größeren maps er sich immer wieder retten kann und schwert weil es vor den meisten attacken priorität hat


----------



## yves1993 (28. Mai 2009)

Fliegen? Meinst du dauercharge? Jo das nervt schon aber dagegen hilft nur casten casten und nochmals casten.
Zumindest als Destro-WL ist das die beste Taktik.
Am allerbesten geht es so sich immer zu entfernen damit der Krieger in die ''Deadzone'' kommt, eine Zone inder er weder angreifen, noch chargen kann.
Klappt recht gut da ich ihn mit Conflagrate 5 sec lang um 70% verlangsamen kann^^  --> kiten, casten kiten casten usw 

Eigtl besiegen mich Krieger nie im 1 on 1 aber ich hasse es ungeheuer einen Full t8 Krieger mit einem Duduheiler in der Arena zu haben.
Der Warri kann nonstop ungeheuren Schaden machen, und meist killt er mein Pet, ohne dass mein Heiler das wegheilen kann (Auf Dauer)
Und das einzige um gegen Heiler zu bestehen ist Manasaugen bis er oom geht.
Naja bei nem Krieger unmöglich.
Bei quasi jedem Melee ausser DKs.

Naja ewige Diskussion und glaub das hat in diesem Thread wenig verloren also lass ichs lieber jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*wieder DBZ weiterguck*


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

also ich bezog mich auf meta knight xD
wo ist eigentlich der rest des breakfast clubs? der pennywise club fehlt auch >.<


----------



## yves1993 (28. Mai 2009)

Wie meinst du das mit clubs?
Sry bin recht neu hier^^

Kann sein dass du vlt meine Vorposter meinst...da sind einige schon weggegangen


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

die clubs sind auch eine neuschöpfung von mir bzw aus filmen geklaut. der breakfast club ist aus dem gleichnamigen film wo sich jugendliche die unterschiedlicher nicht sein könnten beim nachsitzen( morgens wo andere frühstücken, daher der name) sich doch irgendwie anfreunden, danach aber doch wieder in ihre alten rollen an der schule fallen. ist finde ich nee gute beschreibung des schwärmers allgemein. tja und der pennywise club ist aus dem Film "Es" allerdings heißt er dort anders nur das ich bei der bezeichnung wohl wieder nee schreibsperre hätte. wenn du es nachgegoggelt hast, wirste denke ichw issen wenn ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (28. Mai 2009)

kk das heisst du bezeichnest ein paar User hier als diese ''Clubs''? ^^
Naja egal nich so wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich guck noch 1-2 DBZ Folgen und geh dann glaub ich auch mal ins Bett meine Batterien auffüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gn8 schon im Vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

omg, ich habe gerade das perfekte bild für eine bestimmte person hier gefunden

[attachment=7762:10651_024.jpg]


----------



## mookuh (28. Mai 2009)

hallo


----------



## Kronas (28. Mai 2009)

hallo


----------



## Läry1 (28. Mai 2009)

hallo


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Night falls (28. Mai 2009)

hails


----------



## Läry1 (28. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend


ich finde star trek doof


----------



## mookuh (28. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend



ich finde star trek doof


----------



## Kronas (28. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend


ich finde star trek doof


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2009)

nabend


----------



## Dolgrim (28. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend


ich finde star trek doof


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2009)

> Nabend


ich finde star trek doof


----------



## Läry1 (28. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> nabend


nabend


----------



## Dolgrim (28. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> nabend



nabend


----------



## Kronas (28. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> nabend


nabend


----------



## mookuh (28. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> nabend



nabend


----------



## Läry1 (28. Mai 2009)

wer hat skype?


----------



## mookuh (28. Mai 2009)

wer hat skype?


----------



## Dolgrim (28. Mai 2009)

wer hat skype?


----------



## Kronas (28. Mai 2009)

wer hat skype?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Mai 2009)

wasn bei euch los?...


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2009)

Wisst ihr was?
Ihr nervt.


----------



## Läry1 (28. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer hat skype?


ich


----------



## mookuh (28. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer hat skype?



ich


----------



## Dolgrim (28. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer hat skype?



ich


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> ich finde star trek doof






mookuh schrieb:


> ich finde star trek doof






Kronas schrieb:


> ich finde star trek doof






Dolgrim schrieb:


> ich finde star trek doof






Skatero schrieb:


> ich finde star trek doof



Ich finde euch alle doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was?
> Ihr nervt.


ich muss dir da recht geben...


----------



## Kronas (28. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was?
> Ihr nervt.


wieso?


----------



## Läry1 (28. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was?
> Ihr nervt.


Wieso?


----------



## mookuh (28. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was?
> Ihr nervt.



wieso?


----------



## Dolgrim (28. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was?
> Ihr nervt.



wieso?


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich muss dir da recht geben...


Ich habe immer Recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Mai 2009)

omg f... euch doch mit eurem forenmultiboxing oder wie immer man das auch nennen will...


----------



## Läry1 (28. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich muss dir da recht geben...


Ich geb dir auch, die anderen nerven voll!


----------



## Dolgrim (28. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich muss dir da recht geben...



ich geb dir auch recht, die anderen nerven voll!


----------



## Kronas (28. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich muss dir da recht geben...


ich geb dir auch recht, die anderen nerven voll!


----------



## mookuh (28. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich muss dir da recht geben...



ich geb dir auch recht, die anderen nerven voll!


----------



## Tabuno (28. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> omg f... euch doch mit eurem forenmultiboxing oder wie immer man das auch nennen will...


ich sag jetzt mal gar nix ._.


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wieso?






Läry schrieb:


> Wieso?






mookuh schrieb:


> wieso?






Dolgrim schrieb:


> wieso?


Darum.


----------



## Läry1 (28. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Darum.


achso


----------



## Kronas (28. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Darum.


achso


----------



## Dolgrim (28. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Darum.



achso


----------



## mookuh (28. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Darum.



achso


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2009)

Darf man das melden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Darf man das melden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mach einfach, und freu dich umso mehr, wenn dann was passiert ;D


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2009)

Ich will aber nicht unnötig die Mods stören.


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Mai 2009)

Nabend !

ich hasse 90% meiner Klasse ! Alles dumme FPÖ Wähler die Auf Hetzreden, Propaganda, plumpe reden und Beschuldigungen hereinfallen ...

Sogar mein Vater wählt FPÖ -.- Der Grund "Naja SPÖ und ÖVP ham in den letzten 26 Jahren nix gutes gemacht"

Meine Eltern sind verwundert, das ich nicht für die FPÖ bin, meinen die Schule ändere meine Wahlmeinung obwohl wir an der Schule keine Politische Bildung bekomme und ich das alles nur aus dem Internet und Zeitungen weiß.

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich will aber nicht unnötig die Mods stören.


dann warte eben, bis lilly hier vll mal wieder reinschaut... ^^


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2009)

FPÖ? SPÖ? ÖVP?


----------



## Läry1 (28. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Darf man das melden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolgrim (28. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Darf man das melden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Darf man das melden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Darf man das melden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (28. Mai 2009)

*weiss nicht wie man den Smiley kopiert und sagt einfach mal so Guten AAAAAAABEEND*


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

Ich melds gleich wirklich Oo


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich melds gleich wirklich Oo


ich habs schon... weil das nervt nur...


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

Okidoki


----------



## Druda (28. Mai 2009)

laeuft was im TV '-'?

meine Freundin pennt neben mir und mir ist langweilig D:


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> laeuft was im TV '-'?
> 
> meine Freundin pennt neben mir und mir ist langweilig D:



Weiße dein Gesicht und Haar und weck sie auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich habs schon... weil das nervt nur...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hör mal auf das ist echt etwas nervig...

edit: und wehe einer von den anderen säcken kopiert das :O


----------



## Tabuno (28. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mach einfach, und freu dich umso mehr, wenn dann was passiert ;D


Mehrfachbann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolgrim (28. Mai 2009)

War doch deine Idee Kronas ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Weiße dein Gesicht und Haar und weck sie auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe gutes erwachen



Tabuno schrieb:


> Mehrfachbann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und du gleich dazu? sozusagen als 5er paket ;D


----------



## mookuh (28. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



warum sollten wir es nicht kopieren?


----------



## Lillyan (28. Mai 2009)

15 Minuten Pause bis ihr euch abgekühlt habt -.-


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Mai 2009)

*thread hijack*

Lilly, bannst du alle oder soll ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Mai 2009)

Bin schon dabei :>


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Bin schon dabei :>




*bussi* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (28. Mai 2009)

*ban* *ban* *ban* *ban* *ban* *ban* *ban* *ban* *ban*


Oh... falscher Thread


----------



## Läry1 (28. Mai 2009)

tut mir leid....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (28. Mai 2009)

Woah das wär aber jetzt wirklich fast ins Auge gegangen^^
Wär doch fies wenn ihr den schönen Thread bei dieser Runden Seitenzahl von 4100 versaut hättet oder? :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

Es fehlen noch 5 Minuten Geschlossen-Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (28. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nabend !
> 
> ich hasse 90% meiner Klasse ! Alles dumme FPÖ Wähler die Auf Hetzreden, Propaganda, plumpe reden und Beschuldigungen hereinfallen ...
> 
> ...



Hast duch auch den Strache Comic bekommen? :O
Blauer Planet oder so heißt das


----------



## yves1993 (28. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es fehlen noch 5 Minuten Geschlossen-Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Mods sind wohl zu nett xD
[Schleimkeule /off]


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Mai 2009)

ich beantworte mal Skatero, will den Text jetzt nich umsonst geschrieben haben ^^



Skatero schrieb:


> FPÖ? SPÖ? ÖVP?



FPÖ (~FDP)= Freiheitliche(*hust*Faschistische*hust*) Partei Österreichs, SPÖ (~SPD)= Sozialdemokratische Partei Österreichs, ÖVP (~~CDU/CSU)= Österreichische Volkspartei

Ich finde mich in einem Rassistischem Umfeld wieder, sehe den Rechtsradikalismus nicht mehr weit entfernt, nein er sitzt schon fast neben mir Oo Alle reden davon wie schlecht die Ausländer sind, weil sie ja unsere Kultur zerstören Oo Ohne Einwanderer würden wir aussterben, weil wir zu faul sind Kinder zu machen... "Sie sollen sich wenigstens Integrieren" Das passiert natürlich von heute auf morgen, man soll seinen Glauben, seine Erfahrungen, seine Interessen, sich selbst, aufgeben um Österreicher zu sein Oo Integration passiert, aber nicht sofort, ich merke heute schon das die Integration voranschreitet, 50% aller Mosllems an unserer Schule essen Schweinefleisch ...

lg


----------



## Lillyan (28. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es fehlen noch 5 Minuten Geschlossen-Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich war halt schnell beim bannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zwar einen vergessen, aber das wurde nachgeholt.


----------



## Night falls (28. Mai 2009)

Hat irgendwer gerallt was das überhaupt sollte?


----------



## yves1993 (28. Mai 2009)

Man ihr habt noch harmlose Abkürzungen...
Also wenn man da mal an all unsere Parteien denkt...*hust*
CSV LSAP DP... usw ^^

edit: Wie sieht eigentlich ein solcher Ban aus? 
Permanent? Kann man dann nicht mehr Posten oder gar nicht mehr auf Buffed was schauen?
Nein testen will ich es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich war halt schnell beim bannen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na gut... aber dann bitte ich dich, dieses Formular hier auszufüllen, hier und hier unterschreiben und dies hier in 3facher Ausführung auszufüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer gerallt was das überhaupt sollte?


ist doch wurst ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Mai 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Hast duch auch den Strache Comic bekommen? :O
> Blauer Planet oder so heißt das


Am anfang heißts noch das das keine Wahlwerbung sondern Politische Bildung ist was in diesem Comic vermittelt werden sollte .... Das war REINSTE Propaganda, die EU wird als eine Organisation Hingestellt die NUR auf Geld aus ist, und Österreich nur schlechtes gebracht hat

Nach dem Lesen musste das UNBEDINGT und SOFORT in den Schredder

lg


----------



## Tabuno (28. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich war halt schnell beim bannen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie lange denn, wenn man fragen darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (28. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Na gut... aber dann bitte ich dich, dieses Formular hier auszufüllen, hier und hier unterschreiben und dies hier in 3facher Ausführung auszufüllen


Du hast hier gar nichts zu bitten... Eher andersrum *Formulare hinhalt*


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

lustig, selbst wenn ich nicht da bin wird in dem thread nur scheiße gebaut^^


----------



## Lillyan (28. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wie lange denn, wenn man fragen darf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nope, darf man nicht :>


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ohne Einwanderer würden wir aussterben, weil wir zu faul sind Kinder zu machen... "Sie sollen sich wenigstens Integrieren" Das passiert natürlich von heute auf morgen, man soll seinen Glauben, seine Erfahrungen, seine Interessen, sich selbst, aufgeben um Österreicher zu sein Oo Integration passiert, aber nicht sofort, ich merke heute schon das die Integration voranschreitet, 50% aller Mosllems an unserer Schule essen Schweinefleisch ...


Als Integration sehe ich irgendwie nicht, dass sie Schweinefleisch essen sollten. So etwas stört doch keinen Mensch. Die Religion sollten sie doch behalten können, wenn sie das wollen.
Und integrieren tun sie sich aber wirklich. Ohne Einwanderer wären viele Länder viel kleiner.
Oder schau dir mal die Fussballmannschaft von der Schweiz an. Ziemlich viele Einwanderer. Mich stört es nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Du hast hier gar nichts zu bitten... Eher andersrum *Formulare hinhalt*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Moooment... *ausfüll* Hier bitte und nun meine *hinhalt* Muss doch alles seine Richtigkeit haben...


----------



## White-Frost (28. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Moooment... *ausfüll* Hier bitte und nun meine *hinhalt* Muss doch alles seine Richtigkeit haben...


Nich mal durchgelesen is aber verdammt unvorsichtig =/


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Nich mal durchgelesen is aber verdammt unvorsichtig =/


Ach Buffed kann man doch vertrauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (28. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Am anfang heißts noch das das keine Wahlwerbung sondern Politische Bildung ist was in diesem Comic vermittelt werden sollte .... Das war REINSTE Propaganda, die EU wird als eine Organisation Hingestellt die NUR auf Geld aus ist, und Österreich nur schlechtes gebracht hat
> 
> Nach dem Lesen musste das UNBEDINGT und SOFORT in den Schredder
> 
> lg



Jo nur Politische Bildung * das ich net lach*
In meiner Schule ist es leider zz so dass sehr viele Fpö wählen (leider)-.-


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2009)

billy schrieb:
			
		

> the gun is loaded when the class is full



politiker hier?^^


----------



## Tabuno (28. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und du gleich dazu? sozusagen als 5er paket ;D


hat dir das 4er paket nicht ausgereicht oder wie?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Nich mal durchgelesen is aber verdammt unvorsichtig =/



Nun ich muss schon das Zeug durchlesen, damit ich auch anständig ausfüllen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Mai 2009)

Was ist eigentlich mit Thront passiert? XDDD


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit Thront passiert? XDDD


der geistert ab und zu mal wieder durchs board <3333333


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der geistert ab und zu mal wieder durchs board <3333333


Thront ist Gott ^^
Die Lehre des Thront!


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Als Integration sehe ich irgendwie nicht, dass sie Schweinefleisch essen sollten. So etwas stört doch keinen Mensch. Die Religion sollten sie doch behalten können, wenn sie das wollen.
> Und integrieren tun sie sich aber wirklich. Ohne Einwanderer wären viele Länder viel kleiner.
> Oder schau dir mal die Fussballmannschaft von der Schweiz an. Ziemlich viele Einwanderer. Mich stört es nicht.


Jaaa das war auch nicht von mir so gemeint, aber manche Leute meinen, Ausländer bringen ihre Kultur mit, und werden diese nie ändern oder anpassen bzw. sich mit unserer Kultur auseinandersetzen, aber das sehe ich schon daran das heutzutage einige Schweinefleisch essen, dass sie unsere Kultur schon acuh auseinandersetzten und nicht auf ihren Angewohnheiten beruhen und sozusagen in Österreich einfach ihr eigenes Land machen, und nichts mit uns zutun haben wollen.

lg


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Thront ist Gott ^^
> Die Lehre des Thront!


ich hab mir n 2. popo loch gefreut als er wieder kam
und dann hab ich auuch noch ne neue punk band wegen ihm entdeckt <33


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Thront ist Gott ^^
> Die Lehre des Thront!


hat wer gott gesagt? da hör ich doch auch schon die trippeltrappel kleinen kinderfüße sich auf den schwämer zu bewegen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> da hör ich doch auch schon die trippeltrappel kleinen kinderfüße sich auf den schwämer zu bewegen^^


du bist fies *fg*


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Mai 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Jo nur Politische Bildung * das ich net lach*
> In meiner Schule ist es leider zz so dass sehr viele Fpö wählen (leider)-.-


das einfache Partyvolk, denen die Politik total egal ist, und sich durch kurze Banale Propaganda angesprochen bzw. politsisch Gebildet fühlen.

lg


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Jaaa das war auch nicht von mir so gemeint, aber manche Leute meinen, Ausländer bringen ihre Kultur mit, und werden diese nie ändern oder anpassen bzw. sich mit unserer Kultur auseinandersetzen, aber das sehe ich schon daran das heutzutage einige Schweinefleisch essen, dass sie unsere Kultur schon acuh auseinandersetzten und nicht auf ihren Angewohnheiten beruhen und sozusagen in Österreich einfach ihr eigenes Land machen, und nichts mit uns zutun haben wollen.
> 
> lg


also in deutschland gibt es wirklich teilweise ballungsgebiete von vorzugsweise türkischen einwanderern die sich absichtlich weigern deutsch zu lernen und es ihren kindern verbieten. die lassen sichd ann zwar vom staat bezahlen aber schieben trotzdem eine art hass auf deutsche und den staat. aber das ist eigentlich nur ein geringer teil.


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Mai 2009)

Hat hier jemand Probleme mit Thront? Wisst ihr ich glaube, er beobachtet uns andauernd mit einem 2t Profil, vielleicht ist er sogar ein Admin! 
Los errichten wir Statuen für Thront : D


----------



## x3n0n (28. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Moooment... *ausfüll* Hier bitte und nun meine *hinhalt* Muss doch alles seine Richtigkeit haben...


Danke, jetzt hab ich endlich das Spenderherz für meinen Hund


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Danke, jetzt hab ich endlich das Spenderherz für meinen Hund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja... mein Herz ist wahrscheinlich nicht zu gebrauchen...


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

brauch mal hilfe bei nem hangman spiel:

_ i l _ _ i s     Tipp ist: Abbildung eines menschen und ich hab nur noch einen versuch^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Mai 2009)

Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<-- Happy


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> <-- Happy


Wieso das?^^


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nabend

<-- Hippo


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Mai 2009)

<- Depp


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wieso das?^^



Ich bekomm morgen mein Auto.


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich bekomm morgen mein Auto.


na da gratuliere ich doch gleich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer dran denken, immer wenn an einer roten ampel du mit jemanden blickkontakt hast, dann musst du ein todesrennen mit ihm machen


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Mai 2009)

> Fremdenfeindlichkeit in Österreich
> 
> Die Hälfte der Österreicher zeigt Tendenz zu Fremdenfeindlichkeit. Zu diesem Ergebnis kommt eine Studie der Universität Innsbruck. Als Messinstrument diente eine so genannte Ausländerablehnungsskala.
> 
> ...



Soetwas macht mich traurig. Muss noch ein Weltkrieg passieren, damit es die Menschen endlich lernen ?

lg


----------



## Seebeck (28. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Soetwas macht mich traurig. Muss noch ein Weltkrieg passieren, damit es die Menschen endlich lernen ?



Die Menschen lernen es auch nach dem dritten Weltkrieg noch nicht...


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> brauch mal hilfe bei nem hangman spiel:
> 
> _ i l _ _ i s     Tipp ist: Abbildung eines menschen und ich hab nur noch einen versuch^^


es war Bildnis, Portrait war dem Spiel wohl zu blöd^^

@ Mefi, da zeigt sich wieder das in zeiten der wirtschaftskrise sich jeder selbst der nächste ist. aber um ehrlich zu sein, ich verstehs irgendwo. sicherlich würd ich die ganzen ausländer nicht aus dem land scheuchen, aber etwaige vorurteile kommen nicht von ungefähr und ehrenmorde hab ich in dt noch von keinem deutschen gesehen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> na da gratuliere ich doch gleich mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rote Ampel? Wasn das? Ich fahr einfach los und halt dann an wenn ich lust dazu hab.



Seebeck schrieb:


> Die Menschen lernen es auch nach dem dritten Weltkrieg noch nicht...



Sie werden es auch nach dem 4. und 5. nicht lernen weil die Menschheit einfach zu doof dazu ist.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich bekomm morgen mein Auto.



na gz dazu und viel spaß damit^^


sTereoType schrieb:


> na da gratuliere ich doch gleich mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


XD


----------



## Razyl (28. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> omg, ich habe gerade das perfekte bild für eine bestimmte person hier gefunden


Wunderbares Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Carcharoth schrieb:


> Lilly, bannst du alle oder soll ich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm und ich dachte ich wäre der nächste auf der Abschussliste hier.... aber naja da stellen sich andere wohl noch blöder an *g*



sTereoType schrieb:


> lustig, selbst wenn ich nicht da bin wird in dem thread nur scheiße gebaut^^


War doch schon immer so,dass es ein paar idioten gibt die nur mist bauen - selbst vor deiner zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @ Mefi, da zeigt sich wieder das in zeiten der wirtschaftskrise sich jeder selbst der nächste ist. aber um ehrlich zu sein, ich verstehs irgendwo. sicherlich würd ich die ganzen ausländer nicht aus dem land scheuchen, aber etwaige vorurteile kommen nicht von ungefähr und ehrenmorde hab ich in dt noch von keinem deutschen gesehen.


Naja der Islam hat Angewohnheiten die nicht in Ordnung sind aber wir hatten auch unserer Kreuzzüge, Inquisitionen, Hexenverbrennungen ...

lg


----------



## Lillyan (28. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm und ich dachte ich wäre der nächste auf der Abschussliste hier.... aber naja da stellen sich andere wohl noch blöder an *g*


Abschussliste? Was brauchen wir hier gar nicht :>


----------



## Razyl (28. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Abschussliste? Was brauchen wir hier gar nicht :>


Ach ihr macht immer /random?
Aber wenn ihr Leute beobachtet,ist das ja dann auch ne art abschussliste. UNd ich denke ich müsste da sehr weit oben stehen *g*


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Abschussliste? Was brauchen wir hier gar nicht :>


ich hätte gern nen steckbrief mit Kopfgeld, am besten mit der beschreibung:" Gesucht wegen erhöhter verwarnstufe" ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach ihr macht immer /random?
> Aber wenn ihr Leute beobachtet,ist das ja dann auch ne art abschussliste. UNd ich denke ich müsste da sehr weit oben stehen *g*


Nicht random, gibt ja genügend freiwillige wie man hier merkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich für meinen Teil weiß nichts von einer Abschuss- oder Beobachtungsliste Oo


----------



## Mefisthor (28. Mai 2009)

ich bin wa weg, Französisch Vokabeln lernen :/

Au Revoir et bon Nuit !


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich bin wa weg, Französisch Vokabeln lernen :/
> 
> Au Revoir et bon Nuit !


Ok gute Nacht
Achja Nomen schreibt man klein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

Aloha


----------



## Razyl (28. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nicht random, gibt ja genügend freiwillige wie man hier merkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Freiwillige? verdammt,freiwillig wollt ich net gehen - so ein mist aber auch :<
Hmm ich dachte es gäbe so eine ... so kann man sich irren.


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aloha


nabend


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nicht random, gibt ja genügend freiwillige wie man hier merkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist auch nur das Quotenweibchen... die wichtigen Entscheidungen werden von den wichtigen Personen getroffen und eingesehen *duck&renn*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Mai 2009)

Bin pennen, nacht zusammen.


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Bin pennen, nacht zusammen.



G' Nacht ...

Was gibts neues ?


----------



## Tabuno (28. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Bin pennen, nacht zusammen.


ich unterschreib hier mal und husche ganz leise aus dem thread


----------



## Razyl (28. Mai 2009)

hm schade,benji traut sich wohl nicht mehr hierher wenn ich da bin oder warum taucht er nemmer auf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja nacht euch,ich leg mich schlafen.


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

Agghh ... da hat man mal frei und alle gehn schlafen -.- damn


----------



## Seebeck (28. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Agghh ... da hat man mal frei und alle gehn schlafen -.- damn



Ich schlafe nicht aber das interessiert keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (28. Mai 2009)

Ich bin einer der Wenigen die auf der geheimen Abschussliste stehen, und selbst für absolute Banalitäten Sperren bekommen :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

Ah fuck... fuck fuck fuck!
Verdammte Drecksnüsse!


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ah fuck... fuck fuck fuck!
> Verdammte Drecksnüsse!



Drecksnüsse ? Verschluckt ... oder auf die Zunge gebissen ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Drecksnüsse ? Verschluckt ... oder auf die Zunge gebissen ?



Nein Allergische Reaktion... der Dreckskuchen hatte Nüsse... und gerade jetzt im Sommer, wo ich eh von den Pollen angeschlagen bin bzw. gerade deswegen reagiere ich grad auf die Nüsse, mir wird schwindelig, meine Sicht ist leicht verschwommen und meine Augen und wohl auch Hals schwellen an...

Edit: Und mir wird warm!


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein Allergische Reaktion... der Dreckskuchen hatte Nüsse... und gerade jetzt im Sommer, wo ich eh von den Pollen angeschlagen bin bzw. gerade deswegen reagiere ich grad auf die Nüsse, mir wird schwindelig, meine Sicht ist leicht verschwommen und meine Augen und wohl auch Hals schwellen an...
> 
> Edit: Und mir wird warm!


Solange du noch atmen kannst, ist es nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Thront (28. Mai 2009)

na dann klamotten aus und eine runde ums haus rennen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Solange du noch atmen kannst, ist es nicht so schlimm.



Es nervt aber... ich seh aus wie'n Monster!


----------



## Seebeck (28. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es nervt aber... ich seh aus wie'n Monster!


Mach ein Foto davon und stells hier rein!


----------



## Night falls (28. Mai 2009)

> Mach ein Foto davon und stells hier rein!


Hat er doch schon - guck halt seinen Ava an ô.o


----------



## Zonalar (28. Mai 2009)

Aaah'' Ich sehs schon kommen...

ich sollte nicht zulange hier verweilen...

Tagchen^^


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

lol ^^ ...

Naja hab grade auch voll den fiesen Ausschlag von den drecks Bananen die im Kirschsaft waren. Im mein Wtf warum mischen die Bananenpüree in Kirschsaft -.- ? Damit der "cremiger" wird?


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2009)

Ich geh mal off.
Gute Nacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

G'Nacht ...

*Weiter an der Sig bastel* 

Man ... Nippel mit Glare zu verstecken ist echt übel -.- *Schade um die beiden*


----------



## Kono (shat) (28. Mai 2009)

meine, fresse, gebt mir ne schrotflinte, damit hier endlich mal ruhe ist

ich baue hiermit die selbsthilfegruppe "hilfe, meine nachbarn wohnen neben mir" auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

<- krepiert nur halb und hat Probleme damit eine Top View auf die Seite zu legen... drecksverkackte Kunstunfähigkeit...


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

hat jemand außer ocian hier schonmal kalte muschi probiert und kann sagen ob es schmeckt?


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

3 Buchstaben --- > WTF ?


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> 3 Buchstaben --- > WTF ?


ich stell mir den geschmack auf der zunge leicht komisch vor


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

Also... kalt war bisher keine Oo


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Also... kalt war bisher keine Oo


willst du damit sagen es gibt auch ne warme muschi? oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie bezweifle ich, das wir gerade über das selbe reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

natürlich tun wir das nicht, aber diese verwirrung war auch absicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.kalte-muschi.de/produktinfo/


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> natürlich tun wir das nicht, aber diese verwirrung war auch absicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du Schwein! Hast mich absichtlich in die Falle laufen lassen!


----------



## Aero_one (29. Mai 2009)

Lol ... wer ist denn auf den Markennamen gekommen ? Naja Rotwein und Cola ... Nicht wirklich mein Geschmack.


----------



## sTereoType (29. Mai 2009)

das ist ne kietzerfindung, da dürfte der name klar sein^^
_geb der katze luft..._


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Mai 2009)

Ja gut...  trotzdem... mich so fies auflaufen lassen... püh, ich mag dich nicht mehr...


----------



## Seebeck (29. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja gut...  trotzdem... mich so fies auflaufen lassen... püh, ich mag dich nicht mehr...


Selber schuld.  War doch glasklar, dass er was anderes meint.


----------



## Aero_one (29. Mai 2009)

Dum di dum ... noch wer wach ?


----------



## Night falls (29. Mai 2009)

jo


----------



## sTereoType (29. Mai 2009)

klar, seitdem dem schwärmer die dunkle seite(der macht) geraubt wurde, ist er irgendwie nicht mehr so ausdauernd. schade eigentlich >.<


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> klar, seitdem dem schwärmer die dunkle seite(der macht) geraubt wurde, ist er irgendwie nicht mehr so ausdauernd. schade eigentlich >.<



Immernoch besser als 90% Beleidigungen und sonstiger Scheißkram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (29. Mai 2009)

Ohne Beleidigungen geht hier einfach garnichts mehr.


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

tja 

Nabend


----------



## Zonalar (29. Mai 2009)

ICh geh schlafne...

...ich merks an  der Rechtschreibung, dass ich müde bin...

Gudde nachtii!


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Nacht^^


----------



## Aero_one (29. Mai 2009)

Man so ne Runde Left 4 Dead macht einen wieder richtig wach ... fast besser als Kaffee


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Mai 2009)

LOL!

<ElGarlic> Das Leben damit zu verbringen, auf die Religiöse erleuchtung zu warten ist wie bei Tetris darauf zu warten, dass endlich der lange dünne Stein kommt. 
<ElGarlic> Selbst wenn es irgendwann passiert, hat man mittlerweile einen so riesigen Haufen Mist angehäuft, dass es einem dann auch nichts mehr nützt.


----------



## sTereoType (29. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> LOL!
> 
> <ElGarlic> Das Leben damit zu verbringen, auf die Religiöse erleuchtung zu warten ist wie bei Tetris darauf zu warten, dass endlich der lange dünne Stein kommt.
> <ElGarlic> Selbst wenn es irgendwann passiert, hat man mittlerweile einen so riesigen Haufen Mist angehäuft, dass es einem dann auch nichts mehr nützt.


laut der definition hab ich gott gefunden^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Mai 2009)

Boah, Scheiße ist der Smooth Jazz Sender Geil :-D

Und der Tetris Heini ist extrem krass!

Eigentlich perfekt um mit nem Mädel chillig, ganz eng zu tanzen, ganz eng...


----------



## sTereoType (29. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Eigentlich perfekt um mit nem Mädel chillig, ganz eng zu tanzen, ganz eng...


electro und techno tuns genauso, eigentlich alles was grad im club läuft.
das erinnert mich daran das ich ein großer fan der frauenbewegung bin, hauptsache schön rhytmisch


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> electro und techno tuns genauso, eigentlich alles was grad im club läuft.
> das erinnert mich daran das ich ein großer fan der frauenbewegung bin, hauptsache schön rhytmisch



Ich redete von tanzen... nicht von spastischen Zuckungen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und chillig wird das sowieso mal garnicht... aber was alles toppt ist Mambo und Bossa Nova!


----------



## Aero_one (29. Mai 2009)

So nach nun ca. 15k erledigten Zombies heute, leg ich mich mal hin ... wünsche euch allen noch nen schönen Freitag morgen * Bin ich froh, das ich heute frei hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Mai 2009)

Ich hab auch mehr oder weniger frei... nur 2 läppische Vorlesungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (29. Mai 2009)

Hmm ... iwie. kann ich doch net schlafen. Naja noch n paar Folgen Scrubs dann klappts vllt. besser -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Mai 2009)

/me fängt mal an zu putzen und aufzuräumen, bevor er dann den Thread abschließt und pfeifend nach Hause geht


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> klar, seitdem dem schwärmer die dunkle seite(der macht) geraubt wurde, ist er irgendwie nicht mehr so ausdauernd. schade eigentlich >.<


Hmm lass mich mal nachdenken... doch ist er... war er früher auch schon - schon komisch...


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> laut der definition hab ich gott gefunden^^


ololo es ist pink!
<3


----------



## Skatero (29. Mai 2009)

Nabend!


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2009)

auschecken und geil finden


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Mai 2009)

Nabend !

Anscheinend nix los heute .. außer pinke Youtube-Fenster

lg


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2009)

Joa - naja egal. Such ich halt weiter nach lustigen Quotes :>


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Mai 2009)

boah is mir langweilig .. ich hab 2 mal 2 genommen, das ergebnis mal 2 (also Binär) und ohne taschenrechner ausgerechnet .. im moment bin ich bei 295 Quadrilliaden Oo

jetzt will ich aber au irgendwie ned aufhören, weil ich jetzt schon so weit bin :/

lg


----------



## Tabuno (29. Mai 2009)

kommt ja auch grad defb pokal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Mai 2009)

Ich könnt genausogut Left 4 Dead, Counterstrike oder Call of Duty spielen, aber das fesselt mich jetzt irgendwie Oo und das nur weil Religion so langweilig war und ich einfach mal so aus langeweile mit bleistift auf der bank gerechnet hab  (da war ich schon bei Trillion ^^)

und Zauberwürfel kann ich jetzt au schon fast automatisch lösen ohne nachdenken zu müssen

oh man ich glaub ich geh CS:S zocken, Rechnen>Zocken kann nich gesund sein Oo

Naja bei 10[sup]5400[/sup] is ja schon das ende ^^ und ich bin ja "schon" bei 10[sup]27[/sup]

lg


----------



## Tabuno (29. Mai 2009)

wieviel kostet nochmal die arena waffe für 1850 rating? 50 k ehre oder? bin grad zu faul zu gucken :<


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (29. Mai 2009)

HALLÖÖÖÖÖ


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

omg luv ur ava


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (29. Mai 2009)

die sau ist imba <3


----------



## sTereoType (29. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm lass mich mal nachdenken... doch ist er... war er früher auch schon - schon komisch...


bist du dir da sicher? immerhin ist der schwärmer jetzt wieder anderthalb stunden auf und ist immernoch auf der selben seite wie bei der letzten schließung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> bist du dir da sicher? immerhin ist der schwärmer jetzt wieder anderthalb stunden auf und ist immernoch auf der selben seite wie bei der letzten schließung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap bin ich mir zu 100%.
Da würde  mir sogar die Brille recht geben,früher (wo es nicht zu solchen krassen auseinandersetzungen kam) waren wir hier sogar noch schneller im posten...


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (29. Mai 2009)

um was gehts? war früher nie da xD


----------



## Tabuno (29. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap bin ich mir zu 100%.
> Da würde  mir sogar die Brille recht geben,früher (wo es nicht zu solchen krassen auseinandersetzungen kam) waren wir hier sogar noch schneller im posten...


und wie schnell wie wir waren ;>


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und wie schnell wie wir waren ;>


Das schnellste war soweit ich weiß knapp 10 Posts pro minute... 
@ den User mit den Schwein als Ava:
Um die aktivität im Thread :>


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2009)

ach kinners ihr wisst doch nix von früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (29. Mai 2009)

Aloha


----------



## Tabuno (29. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ach kinners ihr wisst doch nix von früher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh doch


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Mai 2009)

1 jahr ists her... :S


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1 jahr ists her... :S


Glückwunsch zum 1. Geburtstag
@ Trolli:
Die sache mit Lurock etc. interessiert mich gar nicht  :>


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Abend Aero


----------



## Tabuno (29. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1 jahr ists her... :S


achja gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich hab übermorgen birthday so btw^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum 1. Geburtstag






Tabuno schrieb:


> achja gz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


danke danke 
und tabuno:


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2009)

Abend


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Mai 2009)

Abend :X


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2009)

Guckt noch wer Eissfussball?


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2009)

gz brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Mai 2009)

und zum geburtstag wünsch ich mir eine rosa youtube verlinkung von trolli \o/


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und zum geburtstag wünsch ich mir eine rosa youtube verlinkung von trolli \o/


Abgelehnt - zu kostspielig


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abgelehnt - zu kostspielig


ach menno :<


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach menno :<


Und nun ab ins Bett! 
Nein ich hau mich aufs ohr - warn sch**** tag - nacht *tür knallen lassen*


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und zum geburtstag wünsch ich mir eine rosa youtube verlinkung von trolli \o/


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Mai 2009)

dankö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (29. Mai 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Guckt noch wer Eissfussball?


jo, ich raide und guck da ab und zu mal hin


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Mai 2009)

Kaufe Spaß am gamen !
ich bin immer noch so komisch drauf, und finde keine spaß am spielen ~_~

HILFE!


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dankö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


büdde schatzi



Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Kaufe Spaß am gamen !
> ich bin immer noch so komisch drauf, und finde keine spaß am spielen ~_~
> 
> HILFE!


ich hab heute wieder angefangen udn bastel erst mal n bissl am ui rum =)


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> büdde schatzi


Neues Traumpaar am start?


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Mai 2009)

First Ladies mit grünen Brillen *fg*


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Grüne schrieb:


> First Ladies mit grünen Brillen *fg*



Läutet die Hochzeitsglocken \o/


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (29. Mai 2009)

Hab mal gehört ihr pusht hier nur eure beiträge? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Hab mal gehört ihr pusht hier nur eure beiträge?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dafür sind die bewertet dies und das freds da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Mai 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Hab mal gehört ihr pusht hier nur eure beiträge?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab mal gehört du siehst in rl aus wie dein ava?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Hab mal gehört ihr pusht hier nur eure beiträge?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer auch immer das sagt,er hat Unrecht. WIR pushen unsere beiträge nicht. Wir reden hier,wie man sieht,über allgemein Themen außerhalb der anderen Threads. Die 1 Postposter etc. sind Beiträgepusher eventuell - k.A.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Mai 2009)

gut nacht ^^

vllt bin ich lange zeit weg ;D

ich versuch im RL meine freude am gamen wiederzuentdecken...
aber höchstwahrscheinlich werd ich nach 3 Stunden GFS machen wieder irgendwas zocken ;D

mfg Terror


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (29. Mai 2009)

und wenn ich wie das schwein aussehe... ist doch sexy^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> und wenn ich wie das schwein aussehe... ist doch sexy^^


Lustig ist nicht gleich sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (29. Mai 2009)

kaum ein unerschied cD


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Mai 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> kaum ein unerschied cD


geht dir im circus wenn der clown auftritt dann einer ab? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (29. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> geht dir im circus wenn der clown auftritt dann einer ab?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab jetztn 1850er rating und das mit knappen 700 resi man bin ich imba. und war eben archa und da war eben fastn kompletter schurken loot, irgendwie hab ich da an dich gedacht^^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (29. Mai 2009)

ähm kein kommentar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (29. Mai 2009)

War noch nie im zirkus


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> War noch nie im zirkus


nur inner manege, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (29. Mai 2009)

Ja ich bin die Sau die ab und zu auftritt xD Kann coole sachen willste mal sehen?


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Ja ich bin die Sau die ab und zu auftritt xD Kann coole sachen willste mal sehen?


ich kann machen dass die luft stinkt. und du?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hab jetztn 1850er rating und das mit knappen 700 resi man bin ich imba. und war eben archa und da war eben fastn kompletter schurken loot, irgendwie hab ich da an dich gedacht^^


joa, aber ich zock ja net mehr...
und btw: gz 1850er rating auf blutdurst... trans auf einen beliebigen anderen server mit nem anderen realmpool, 2,4k inc *fg*
achja, hab mir arse angeschaut... 2750 im 3er bei euch... skaary und konsorten sind krank!^^
edit: achjka, schick mir ma keine pn's mehr tabuno... muss da grad n paar erstma löschen!^^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (29. Mai 2009)

wetten ich kanns besser?


----------



## Tabuno (29. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa, aber ich zock ja net mehr...
> und btw: gz 1850er rating auf blutdurst... trans auf einen beliebigen anderen server mit nem anderen realmpool, 2,4k inc *fg*
> achja, hab mir arse angeschaut... 2750 im 3er bei euch... skaary und konsorten sind krank!^^
> edit: achjka, schick mir ma keine pn's mehr tabuno... muss da grad n paar erstma löschen!^^


mir grad aufgefallen dein postfach is voll ._. ja und ich habe msn aber dann siehst du ja meine wenigkeit :S


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> wetten ich kanns besser?


lass uns das ausrambowlen. ich fang an


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mir grad aufgefallen dein postfach is voll ._. ja und ich habe msn aber dann siehst du ja meine wenigkeit :S


postfach ist wieder leer \o/



riesentrolli schrieb:


> lass uns das ausrambowlen. ich fang an



hier miefts so komisch...


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (29. Mai 2009)

runde BF zocken *wink*


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Oh man ... brauch mal wieder was neues zum daddeln


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Oh man ... brauch mal wieder was neues zum daddeln


5 gegen willy


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

> 5 gegen willy



Ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei dir ist ... aber ich versteh unter daddeln nur Elektronische Medien zu nutzen ... aber ich mein wenn man seinen Sch***** gerne wien Joystick benutzt (jedem das seine) hauptsache du schreist net Headshot wenn du kommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei dir ist ... aber ich versteh unter daddeln nur Elektronische Medien zu nutzen ... aber ich mein wenn man seinen Sch***** gerne wien Joystick benutzt (jedem das seine) hauptsache du schreist net Headshot wenn du kommst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



für mich ist daddeln spielen
und 5 gegen willy isn spiel, wo du nur gewinnen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wenn nicht machste was falsch :S)
und zum rest des zitates... kranke vorstellungen haste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (30. Mai 2009)

Heinrich



ääähh, ich mein, hallo^^


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ... kranke vorstellungen haste



--- > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kein Kommentar ...

Naja whatever ... gibts momentan irgendein RPG für PS 3 das sich zu spielen lohnt ? So langsam wird L4D irgendwie langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hallo






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aloha


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuten Abend


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (30. Mai 2009)

irgendwie schreibt keine sau oder eine xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Mai 2009)

passiert halt manchma hier


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Wieder verdammt ruhig hier ... werden erst alle anderen Threads vollgespammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (30. Mai 2009)

Battleforge ist schon nach einer stunde irgenwie langweilig :/


----------



## Tabuno (30. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Wieder verdammt ruhig hier ... werden erst alle anderen Threads vollgespammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein? auf so viele posts kommen ist nicht schwierig, sammelt sich halt irgendwann an. wir haben auch noch hobbys^^


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wir haben auch noch hobbys^^



Sollte nur heißen das es heute fürs We ruhig ist ... habe öfters mal am We hier reingeschaut da war sonst immer recht viel "Betrieb". Wunderte mich halt nur ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (30. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Sollte nur heißen das es heute fürs We ruhig ist ... habe öfters mal am We hier reingeschaut da war sonst immer recht viel "Betrieb". Wunderte mich halt nur ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja eig unternimmt man ja meistens was freitags oder samstags, undn paar stammis sind auch kurz für 2 tage gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

Keiner sagt mir zurück guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja eig unternimmt man ja meistens was freitags oder samstags



Naja ... nicht jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> paar stammis sind auch kurz für 2 tage gebann



Garnet mitbekommen ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja was solls ... versuch mal nen Lieferdienst zu finden der noch aufhat ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Keiner sagt mir zurück guten Abend





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (30. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Keiner sagt mir zurück guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hallo du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hallo du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Uuuuuh dankeschön :]
Wie geht's dir denn sO?


----------



## Tabuno (30. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Uuuuuh dankeschön :]
> Wie geht's dir denn sO?


toll toll und dir?^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> toll toll und dir?^^


Super, danke der Nachfrage.
und, auch Eisfußball geguckt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (30. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Super, danke der Nachfrage.
> und, auch Eisfußball geguckt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jep, obwohl ich autoball besser fand^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jep, obwohl ich autoball besser fand^^


Hmm joa, ich find alles von Stefan Raab einfach toll, vor allem Schlag den Raab, ich liebe es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (30. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Hmm joa, ich find alles von Stefan Raab einfach toll, vor allem Schlag den Raab, ich liebe es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


me² einfach nur geil, naja ich daddel ma die neue buffed show^^


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Hmm ist es eig. krank knapp 20 GB an Wallpapern zu haben ?

Btw. was ist denn Eisfußball ?

Edit: Eisfußball hat sich schon erledigt ...


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Hmm ist es eig. krank knapp 20 GB an Wallpapern zu haben ?
> 
> Btw. was ist denn Eisfußball ?
> 
> Edit: Eisfußball hat sich schon erledigt ...



Woher weißt du jetzt, was Eisfußball ist?


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Woher weißt du jetzt, was Eisfußball ist?



RP-Online


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (30. Mai 2009)

hi und 

http://de.akinator.com/#

hab den schon 52 mal gefragt, und immer richtig, selbst raziel aus soul rever, natzuki aus mai-hime und kel´tuzad aus warcraft wusste er. -.-


ps: JAA ENDLICH, ich hab es geschafft, die gesuchte person war Stefan rabb, und er dachte es wär Oliver pocher (naja liegt aber sehr nahe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Edith: Lol er hat selbst juggernout und Tiny aus Dota richtig gewusst o0


----------



## Tabuno (30. Mai 2009)

bin dann auch im bett gn8


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin dann auch im bett gn8






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



G'Nacht


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (30. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



postest du eig bei jeder zeile so ein schmiley? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Nicht bei jeder ... hab die erst seit kurzem wiedergefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ansonsten ja, finde die einfach schöner als die Buffed Smileys. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (30. Mai 2009)

ich glaub ich geh off, 

ps: Akinator kennnt schon ziemlich viele, der kennt fast alle personen von den meisten animes die ich kenne (und das sind nicht gerade wenig) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> ich glaub ich geh off,



Na dann ... schönen Samstag morgen vorab schon mal von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (30. Mai 2009)

LOL (ich geh gleich off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich hab bei Akinator nach meine schizophrene seite gesucht, und akinator hat es sogar herausgefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Wuhuu ... 2,2 Gb an neuen Wallpaper. Jetzt heißt es SORTIEREN !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Mai 2009)

Jemand da?^^


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 ... also ich bin noch da

Edit: Anscheinend sogar als einziger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Mai 2009)

Abend.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Mai 2009)

holla


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Mai 2009)

Ah! Lebewesen!


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

Abend


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Mai 2009)

Tach


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

Schon 11 min nichts mehr los...


----------



## Nuffing (30. Mai 2009)

Tja die leute haben viel zu tun^^


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Tja die leute haben viel zu tun^^


jep. ich musste den hdz4 timerun drachen ninjan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (30. Mai 2009)

Gibt es sowas? Der NAchtschwärmer ist der 5. Thread in der Rangliste und es ist dabei erst 22.00 Uhr!!!

Dass ich das noch erleben darf...

Achja, ich bin jezz auch hier und werde nebenbei ein neues Bild machen für unser Kiosk in der Kirche^^Ihr dürft die prototypen anschaun, wenn ich soweit bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Hallo zusammen! Hallo Nuffings^^


----------



## Zonalar (30. Mai 2009)

Hat wer tolle Hintergrundbilder für eine Preisliste? Es muss nix viel mit der Liste gemeinsam haben. Dachte an sowas wie ne Landschaft^^


----------



## Raheema (30. Mai 2009)

Nbend ich kann auch wieder spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


man was los hier nichts los heute? 
egal


Werder is DFB pokalsieger 2009 
aber Dortmund is trotzdem besser!


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Mai 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> [...]
> Werder is DFB pokalsieger 2009
> aber Dortmund is trotzdem besser!


niemals


----------



## rEdiC (30. Mai 2009)

Hi


----------



## Skatero (30. Mai 2009)

Nabend!
Euer Retter ist hier!


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

_Hast mal wieder im Technik-Sticky vorbeigeschaut Skatero? :-) _


----------



## Skatero (30. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hast mal wieder im Technik-Sticky vorbeigeschaut Skatero? :-) _


Bin gerade erst online gekommen. Werde ich gleich machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo nochmals. Jezz bleibt mal ne runde hier^^ wire brauchen ein Thema, schlagt was vor^^


----------



## Raheema (30. Mai 2009)

nein eigentlich nicht 
weil es istz immer noch nichts los hier -.-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05Cu3hASVlw


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bin gerade erst online gekommen. Werde ich gleich machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Die Zusammenstellungen ganz unten dann bitte ;-)_


----------



## Zonalar (30. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da jezz um die 3 Pers. hier sind, können ma anfangen^^

Stichwort: Tiere

Was fällt euch als erstes ein?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Mai 2009)

Meine Katze.


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

_Magisches Lyroplyrodhon ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Mai 2009)

Wat fürn Ding?


----------



## Zonalar (30. Mai 2009)

Chicken Wings!


----------



## Razyl (30. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Stichwort: Tiere


Ich dachte erst es könnte am Alkohol liegen den ich Intus habe,aber nun seh ich klarer...
Nun weißs ich genau,der Thread ist am ende o_O


----------



## Skatero (30. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Die Zusammenstellungen ganz unten dann bitte ;-)_


Die Links gehen nicht. Man müsste sich registrieren um es anzuschauen.
Sendet hardwareversande denn in die Schweiz?
Als ich mal Druckerpatronen aus Deutschland, die eigentlich viel billiger wären, bestellt hatte, musste am Ende doch noch etwa das Doppelte bezahlen.
Gibt es denn hier nicht auch noch solche Kosten? (Ist ja wahrscheinlich so, weil die Schweiz nicht in der EU ist.)


----------



## Raheema (30. Mai 2009)

ahh ein wissenschaftler!


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Links gehen nicht. Man müsste sich registrieren um es anzuschauen.
> Sendet hardwareversande denn in die Schweiz?
> Als ich mal Druckerpatronen aus Deutschland, die eigentlich viel billiger wären, bestellt hatte, musste am Ende doch noch etwa das Doppelte bezahlen.
> Gibt es denn hier nicht auch noch solche Kosten? (Ist ja wahrscheinlich so, weil die Schweiz nicht in der EU ist.)



_Hm , komisch - dann halt wieder mit Bildern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Teuere" Version : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du jetzt mit das beste vom besten willst.. 

----

"Billige" Version : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du ende des Jahres ne neue DX11 Graka kaufen willst.. 



Versandkosten nach Österreich sind : 17,50 &#8364;


/Edit : Argh , seh grad - Schweiz o_o

Mal schaun.._


----------



## Night falls (30. Mai 2009)

Ooh lasst uns über Tiere reden! Das wird ein Spaß!

Hund.


----------



## sTereoType (30. Mai 2009)

über tiere reden?
gute idee ,ich hab grad irgendwie die gruppe der kriechtiere im sinn. ka wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Mai 2009)

Hm seit dem ich da bin kein Benji Post mehr o_O 
Bin ich so böse?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (30. Mai 2009)

Ich würd sagen das hier so wenig los ist das es allgemein nicht viel zu posten gibt


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

_Leider senden sie nicht in die Schweiz , hast du denn einen Shop für Hardware in der Schweiz? (Nein , keine komplett PC`s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) _


----------



## Zonalar (30. Mai 2009)

Nein, du bist  lustig^^


...manchmal...vielleicht


----------



## Skatero (30. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Leider senden sie nicht in die Schweiz , hast du denn einen Shop für Hardware in der Schweiz? (Nein , keine komplett PC`s
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bis jetzt nicht. Ich google jetzt ein bisschen, falls ich einen finde, poste ich die Seite mal.


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

_Mach das :-)_


----------



## Razyl (30. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nein, du bist  lustig^^
> 
> 
> ...manchmal...vielleicht


Du hast *NIE* vergessen...


----------



## Zonalar (30. Mai 2009)

WIe wärs mit einem anderen thema.
Das Tier-thema ist wohl nicht wirklich der Reisser.

Welche blizzardspiele besitzt ihr?

Ich besitze Warcraft II Bättle Edition (vom Bruder, habs nie gespielt)
Warcraft III
Warcraft III: The frozen throne
Starcraft
Starcraft: Broodwar
Diablo II
Diablo II:Lord of Destruction
World of Warcraft
World of Warcraft: The burning Crusade
World of Warcraft: Arthas Addon (wie heisst das offiziell?)


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> World of Warcraft: Arthas Addon (wie heisst das offiziell?)



_Wrath of the Lich King ;-)_


----------



## Razyl (30. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> World of Warcraft: Arthas Addon (wie heisst das offiziell?)


World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lichking

Und zudem:
Warcraft III + Addon
Diablo II + Addon
Starcraft + Addon
WoW + 2 Addons
Und für die kommenden 2 jahre:
Starcraft II
Diablo III :>


----------



## Nuffing (30. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> WIe wärs mit einem anderen thema.
> Das Tier-thema ist wohl nicht wirklich der Reisser.
> 
> Welche blizzardspiele besitzt ihr?
> ...



Arthas addon...loool xD.....

Em ich...

Wow mit addons

warcraft 3 (spiel ich nie)

Starcraft 2 (spiel ich nie)

Diablo 2 (Spiel ich nie)


----------



## Zonalar (30. Mai 2009)

> Und für die kommenden 2 jahre:
> Starcraft II
> Diablo III :>



Oohja^^Bei mir kommt mindestens  Starcraft II ins Regal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich brauch endlich wieder nen vernünftiges Strategiespiel!
AoE II und Warcraft III sind einfach zualt. Einzig und allein Starcraft sorgt noch für Stimmung^^


----------



## Zonalar (30. Mai 2009)

öööh, Nuffings... 
Starcraft II ist nochnicht draussen...


----------



## rEdiC (30. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Oohja^^Bei mir kommt mindestens  Starcraft II ins Regal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Warcraft ist zu alt, aber Starcraft nicht? oO


----------



## Zonalar (30. Mai 2009)

Weil Warcraft hab ich seit 3 Jahren und länger auf dem Rechner, aber bei Starcraft hatte ich grosse Probleme, es auf meinem Macintosh laufen zu bekommen. Und "Viele verschiedene Umstände" Haben mir die Installation erschwert.
 Seit aber Blizzard diese Blizzard-Accounts gemacht hat, spiel ich Starcraft :>


----------



## Skatero (30. Mai 2009)

Man ich finde keine schweizer Seite, wo man einen Pc online zusammen stellen kann.
Kennt vielleicht jemand eine gute Seite?


----------



## Nuffing (30. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> öööh, Nuffings...
> Starcraft II ist nochnicht draussen...



em mein starcraft^^


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man ich finde keine schweizer Seite, wo man einen Pc online zusammen stellen kann.
> Kennt vielleicht jemand eine gute Seite?



_Umziehn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne Spass , hab auch grad gegooglet , nix dabei.. -_-_


----------



## Skatero (30. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Umziehn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_
Eigentlich kannst du ihn ja zu dir nach Hause bestellen und ihn mir dann liefern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

_Klar , wenn du mir VORHER das Geld überweisst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne , sowas lassen wir lieber.. hm.. irgendeinen Shop muss es doch geben? 
_


----------



## Zonalar (30. Mai 2009)

Wie Gross ist ein Din A4 Papier in Pixel?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Klar , wenn du mir VORHER das Geld überweisst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also laut Google soll das z.B. www.Conrad.ch machen.
Ausserdem denke ich dass Digitec das bestimmt auch macht. ( digitec.ch )

LG


----------



## Skatero (30. Mai 2009)

Von Digitec habe ich auch schon gelesen. (Google)
Aber auf der Seite finde ich nichts.
@painschkes: axxiv ist auch nicht das richtige oder?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Mai 2009)

Ja auf der Seite steht nichts aber ich bin mir fast 100% sicher, dass die den auch zusammenbauen würden. 
Natürlich gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis. Am besten du fragst einfach mal nach.

LG

Edith: Aber Conrad baut den laut Google auch zusammen.


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

_So Skatero , hier sind alle zu finden (naja gut enige sind abgewandelt)..

Bei Digitec (aber halt ohne Zusammenbau , konnte ich iwie nicht finden) : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder halt die preiswerte Version wenn du dir dann ne DX11 Karte ende des Jahres holen willst : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Aloha


----------



## Tabuno (31. Mai 2009)

ich hab heute geburtstag :>


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _So Skatero , hier sind alle zu finden (naja gut enige sind abgewandelt)..
> 
> Bei Digitec (aber halt ohne Zusammenbau , konnte ich iwie nicht finden) :
> 
> _


Und du hast auch nichts vergessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich werde da mal nachfragen, ob sie da die Pc's auch zusammenbauen.
Im Notfall könnte ich es auch selber machen. Habe ich schon ein paar mal gemacht, aber noch nie mein eigener Pc.
Halt einfach beim Schnupper in verschiedenen Betrieben. (Sagt man dem auch in Deutschland so?)


----------



## Zonalar (31. Mai 2009)

Conrad kenn ihc. Wir haben früher regelmässig nen dicken Katalog von denen bekommen^^


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2009)

_Nein , nichts vergessen :-)

Kommt halt drauf an welche Zusammenstellung du nimmst , natürlich kannst du mit der 2ten Version nicht alles auf max. in höchster Auflösung stellen , aber könntest die dann halt gegen ne DX11 Karte ende des Jahres tauschen (wie schon so oft gesagt) dann hast nen komplett zukunftssicheren PC.. AM3 CPU & Board + DD3 RAM + DX11 Karte *sabber* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache :-)_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab heute geburtstag :>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2009)

_Oh , ist irgendwie untergegangen sry - ALLES GUTE *sing* :-)_


----------



## Tabuno (31. Mai 2009)

danke danke ^^


----------



## Zonalar (31. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab heute geburtstag :>


Na dann alles gute dir und eine bannfreie zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (31. Mai 2009)

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch =)


----------



## Nuffing (31. Mai 2009)

Alles gute^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Mai 2009)

Also Skatero die bauen den auch zusammen für einen Aufpreis von ca 100.-
(... ich liebe Google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2009)

Also was wäre denn besser, der teurere Pc oder der billigere Pc mit der DX11 Karte?


----------



## Tabuno (31. Mai 2009)

danke an die nachzügler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und jo @razyl hoffen wir es mal *g*


----------



## Nuffing (31. Mai 2009)

Kommt mit windows 7 direct x 11 oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Razyl (31. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hoffen wir es mal *g*


DU musst hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ich hau mich mal aufs ohr - nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Nuffing: ja.
Nicht direkt mit Win7 sondern eher Anfang 2010.


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2009)

_Naja , wenn du solange warten kannst (bis die Karte etwa ende des Jahres kommt) der billigere - die Karte dadrin ist auch super , spielst eigentlich auch alle aktuellen Spiele in 1280x1024 damit ohne Probleme.. die neue Karte ist dann halt um Welten besser als die GTX285.. _



Nuffing schrieb:


> Kommt mit windows 7 direct x 11 oder hab ich was verpasst?


_
Jup so in etwa :-)_


----------



## sTereoType (31. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> danke an die nachzügler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


the force may be with you 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_wir sehen uns am vierten Mai_


----------



## sTereoType (31. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Kommt mit windows 7 direct x 11 oder hab ich was verpasst?


könnte auch schon früher kommen, da directx 11 auch mit vista kompatibel ist. ein genauer termin ist noch nicht raus


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja , wenn du solange warten kannst (bis die Karte etwa ende des Jahres kommt) der billigere - die Karte dadrin ist auch super , spielst eigentlich auch alle aktuellen Spiele in 1280x1024 damit ohne Probleme.. die neue Karte ist dann halt um Welten besser als die GTX285.. _
> 
> 
> _
> Jup genau :-)_


Und wie teuer wird die Karte sein?


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2009)

_Steht leider nicht fest , aber ich sags mal so.. wenn du jetzt den billigeren nimmst und dir das Geld was du gegenüber dem andere gespart hast zur Seite legst sollte es sicherlich reichen.. vllt musst du noch ein wenig draufzahlen , denke ich aber nicht.. _


----------



## Nuffing (31. Mai 2009)

Ah ok.

Sagt mir mal was ich noch aufrüsten sollte das age of conan gut läuft aber gleichzeitig ich nicht gleich 200 euro aus den fenster schmeiß (spiel kaum noch pc brauch also nicht so mega viel will nur das conan anständig läuft)

Hab nen AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+

2GB Ram 

Ne Geforce 8600GT (glaub ich ebenfals mal war glaub 256mb und direct x 10 kompatibel allerdings packt die das net wirklich)

Windows Vista 32bit

Momentan kann ich mit der voreinstellung mittel mit 40-60 fps spielen und auf der voreinstellung hoch mit 20 bis 30 fps

Ich möchth alt so spielen das ich mit der voreinstellung hoch so um die 40 fps hab wenns gut läuft, weiß net ob es reicht wenn ich mir nur ne neue grafikarte kauf oder ob ich mir noch ram dazu holen muss


----------



## Ren-Alekz (31. Mai 2009)

genoooowend


----------



## sTereoType (31. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ah ok.
> 
> Sagt mir mal was ich noch aufrüsten sollte das age of conan gut läuft aber gleichzeitig ich nicht gleich 200 euro aus den fenster schmeiß (spiel kaum noch pc brauch also nicht so mega viel will nur das conan anständig läuft)
> 
> ...


für ca 30 euro kriegste schonmal weitere 2gb ram . dürfte bei conan schonmal etwas helfen. ansonsten gehts nur noch über die graka mit besser 512mb aber das dürfte außerhalb des 200€ rahmens liegen


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2009)

_Nuffi (ich nenn dich jetzt einfach mal so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) weisst du zufällig was für ein Mainboard du hast? 

Und was heisst : Nicht gleicht 200€ - wieviel solltenst denn maximal sein? ;-)_


----------



## sTereoType (31. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nuffi (ich nenn dich jetzt einfach mal so!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


auch auf die gefahr hin den schwärmer wieder die "action" zu nehmen, aber das pcausbauthema soltle in die technickecke ausgelagert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (31. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nuffi (ich nenn dich jetzt einfach mal so!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Em ja das weiß ich glaub... Nforce (oder Geforce auf jeden fall von nvidia) 7050M oder so

Naja ich sags mal so, es sollte alles nicht mehr als 80 oder 100euro kosten nur für 1 spiel ist mir das des nicht wert und es läuft ja im moment auch ganz ordentlich, aber weiß ja net obs villeicht inzwischen wieder ne gute und billige grafikkarte gibt meine hat damals schon 60 euro gekostet und das ist mindestens nen halbes jahr her.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Aero_one (31. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend



Aloha


----------



## sTereoType (31. Mai 2009)

bon nuit


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> auch auf die gefahr hin den schwärmer wieder die "action" zu nehmen, aber das pcausbauthema soltle in die technickecke ausgelagert werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Naja , hier wird ja sonst auch über jeden Mist geblubbert..von daher..ausserdem fragte sie ja hier und nicht in der Technik-Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Nuffi : 

Die CPU ist ziemlich Schwach auf der Brust - von daher wäre zB. neue CPU & Graka snvoll , hast du denn XP oder Vista?_


----------



## sTereoType (31. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja , hier wird ja sonst auch über jeden Mist geblubbert..von daher..ausserdem fragte sie ja hier und nicht in der Technik-Ecke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hatte für eben jenen mist ne zweitagesschreibsperre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber sie hat 32bit Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: mir ist grad aufgefallen das du aus meiner fl raus bist nuffing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Mai 2009)

Mir ist langweilig... keine sau spielt mehr UT2k3


----------



## Nuffing (31. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> btw: mir ist grad aufgefallen das du aus meiner fl raus bist nuffing
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, du bist mich am 1nen tag ziehmlich angegangen, dann am nächsten tag wieder da hab ich mir gedacht das es dich sowieso nicht stört besonders weil du mir ja nicht mal glaubst das ich wirklich exestiere


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> aber sie hat 32bit Vista
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Stimmt , überlesen - naja schon spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----


Naja , sowas wäre dann vllt (wenns dir nicht zuviel ist) genau richtig : 

CPU : AMD X2 7750+ =  Klick mich! 

Graka : HIS HD4770 =  Klick mich! 


Alternative Graka wäre auch noch (wäre auch lieferbar) :  Klick mich! 


_


----------



## Zonalar (31. Mai 2009)

soo^^ Bin fertig mit der Preisliste^^ Hier is es




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (31. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Naja, du bist mich am 1nen tag ziehmlich angegangen, dann am nächsten tag wieder da hab ich mir gedacht das es dich sowieso nicht stört besonders weil du mir ja nicht mal glaubst das ich wirklich exestiere


ich glaub dir das schon, aber ich denke auch das du gerne tatsachen ausschmückst und das hatte ich damals ja nichtmal böse gemeint, aber lassen wir das thema ruhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (31. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> soo^^ Bin fertig mit der Preisliste^^ Hier is es
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ungünstige farbkombination


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> soo^^ Bin fertig mit der Preisliste^^ Hier is es
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YIKES!
Ehrlich, das sieht schrecklich aus, diese kranken Farbkombinationen, da kann man doch dann garnichts mehr lesen! Außerdem weiß ich nicht ob das Priisliste absicht war oder nicht aber es stört mich irgendwie tierisch...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> soo^^ Bin fertig mit der Preisliste^^ Hier is es
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jo finde die Farben auch etwas ungünstig gewählt.
Man kann es fast nicht lesen.
Ausserdem würde ich entweder Priislischte oder Preisliste schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (31. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> soo^^ Bin fertig mit der Preisliste^^ Hier is es



Hust ... nicht böse gemeint oder so ... aber die Mischung aus Bg, Fonts und Farbe ist ein wenig ... ähm unleserlich geraten.


----------



## Tabuno (31. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Außerdem weiß ich nicht ob das Priisliste absicht war oder nicht aber es stört mich irgendwie tierisch...


oder prüsliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne Runde Quake live? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (31. Mai 2009)

Ja, was für Farben soll ich denn nehmen? Also für die einzelnen Produkte.


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> soo^^ Bin fertig mit der Preisliste^^ Hier is es


Probier mal andere Farben aus.
Und einen neuen Hintergrund.


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Außerdem weiß ich nicht ob das Priisliste absicht war oder nicht aber es stört mich irgendwie tierisch...





Tabuno schrieb:


> oder prüsliste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ihr seid aber auch keine Schweizer oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (31. Mai 2009)

^^Skatero hats bemerkt^^Jop, bin schweizer, falls wer vergessen hat.


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2009)

_So ich sag mal gute Nacht :-)

Wenn noch was ist Skatero , im Technik-Forum oder PM melden & Nuffi genauso..



Schlaft gut alle miteinander (also , nicht so wir ihr denkt..) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Zonalar (31. Mai 2009)

Jop, ich werds später mal nochmal machen mit anderem Hintergrund und andere Farben. Heut is aber schluss, bin zu müde.


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _So ich sag mal gute Nacht :-)
> Wenn noch was ist Skatero , im Technik-Forum oder PM melden & Nuffi genauso..
> Schlaft gut alle miteinander (also , nicht so wir ihr denkt..)
> 
> ...


Schonmal danke für das, was du alles getan hast.
Schlaf gut.


----------



## Nuffing (31. Mai 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf ne Runde Quake live?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was ist das?


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig... keine sau spielt mehr UT2k3


ich hab das. zocks aber nur selten weil ich so schlecht bin^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Mai 2009)

> was ist das?



http://www.quakelive.com/
Am besten einfach mal ausprobieren.
Bin durch den Thread hier bei Buffed darauf gekommen.


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schonmal danke für das, was du alles getan hast.
> Schlaf gut.



_Danke & kein Problem ;-)_


----------



## Night falls (31. Mai 2009)

Mhm. Bionade Quitte ist relativ ekelig.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Mhm. Bionade Quitte ist relativ ekelig.


ansonsten is bionade cool. vom preis mal abgesehn -.-


----------



## Night falls (31. Mai 2009)

> ansonsten is bionade cool. vom preis mal abgesehn -.-


Haste Recht... Ich bevorzuge trotzdem Bier. O:


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2009)

bier <3


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Mai 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf ne Runde Quake live?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Niemand?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (31. Mai 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Niemand?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry ... aber meine Quake Zeiten sind vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. Mai 2009)

den ns ganz vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


abend^^ bin aber auch mal wieder weg


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2009)

Also ich geh dann mal offline.
Gute Nacht

Ps:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tabuno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steakpfanne (31. Mai 2009)

Hiho @ all
Noch jemand da?^^


----------



## Seebeck (31. Mai 2009)

Good Evening, Gentlemen


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Mai 2009)

abend


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Mai 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Max der Orc (31. Mai 2009)

Moin


----------



## Aero_one (31. Mai 2009)

aloha


----------



## Seebeck (31. Mai 2009)

Wie ist das Befinden, werte Herren die dem nächtlichen Treiben nicht abgeneigt sind


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Mai 2009)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (31. Mai 2009)

Na ihr kleinen Nordkoreaner? Moin.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Mai 2009)

Nichts los hier?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nichts los hier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein


----------



## tonygt (31. Mai 2009)

irgendwie net -.-"


----------



## chopi (31. Mai 2009)

Hm...hört hier irgendeiner Marilyn Manson? oO


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hm...hört hier irgendeiner Marilyn Manson? oO



Nö


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hm...hört hier irgendeiner Marilyn Manson? oO


ich hab hier n album von dem runfliegen. hab das aber nie aufn rechner gerippt^^


----------



## tonygt (31. Mai 2009)

neee...;P


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Mai 2009)

Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (31. Mai 2009)

Ihr seid doch blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Mai 2009)

<-- doof und stolz drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (31. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch blöd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bla


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Mai 2009)

Ich liebe Welcome to the Jungle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (31. Mai 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich liebe Welcome to the Jungle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das war mein erster film mit blut den ich gesehen hab als ich klein war xD


----------



## chopi (31. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mich heute übrigens fast hypnotisiert oO
Naja,vllt übertreibe ich,aber hört mal mehr als 2 Stunden lang Daft punk (z.b. "Technology" oder "Harder better faster stronger") davon wird man echt krank o.ö


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> <-- doof und stolz drauf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sei schlau: bleib dumm


----------



## chopi (31. Mai 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> das war mein erster film mit blut den ich gesehen hab als ich klein war xD



Ist das nicht eher ein Lied von Guns 'n Roses?


----------



## tonygt (31. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ist das nicht eher ein Lied von Guns 'n Roses?



ne so heisst auch nen film


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Mai 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> das war mein erster film mit blut den ich gesehen hab als ich klein war xD



Wo kommt den in dem Film Blut vor?
Ne aber der kam eben im Fersehen und jetzt kommt Matrix.


----------



## tonygt (31. Mai 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wo kommt den in dem Film Blut vor?
> Ne aber der kam eben im Fersehen und jetzt kommt Matrix.


 ganz am ende bei der schießerei

mein fernsehn geht seit 2 wochen net mehr >,<


----------



## Tabuno (31. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ps:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2009)

Nabend!
3. Versuch jetzt -.- scheiss Internet


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Mai 2009)

Alles Gute Tabuno.
Abend Skatero.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

nabend und alles gute


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

so ne frage weis einer ob korea doch mit raketen schmeist  oder net wer net 
und sonst wie gehts euch


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2009)

Wenn die angreifen würden, hättest du das schon bemerkt.
Mir gehts eigentlich gut und dir?


----------



## Seebeck (31. Mai 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> so ne frage weis einer ob korea doch mit raketen schmeist  oder net wer net
> und sonst wie gehts euch


1. Bitte schreib etwas deutlicher... dieses halbdeutsch ist ja nicht mitanzusehen...
2. Noch haben sie es nicht getan, und ob sie es tun werden kann dir keiner hier sagen. Das weiß niemand
3. Gut


----------



## tonygt (31. Mai 2009)

Darüber gibts doch schon eine Disskusion in einem anderen Thread


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

sry dachte hier wer einer gewesen der was mitgeschnappt hat  aus nachrichten medien gehört hat das die sich 
geäuzert haben ob sie es lasssen oder net mit den raketen und 
es geht mir gut


----------



## tonygt (31. Mai 2009)

Ne gab bis jetzt glaube ich nichts neues was Nordkorea als nächstes Plant.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ne gab bis jetzt glaube ich nichts neues was Nordkorea als nächstes Plant.


die weltherrschaft...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

und was guckt ihr so gerade


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

das mit der weltherrschaft bezweifle ich ^^


----------



## tonygt (31. Mai 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> und was guckt ihr so gerade


Youtube Videos ^^ da Fernsehn Putt


----------



## Seebeck (31. Mai 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> und was guckt ihr so gerade


Matrix Teil 1  auf Pro7


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Mai 2009)

Bei mir läuft grad Matrix ohne Ton im TV und aus meinem Headset kommt der Hans Söllner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Mai 2009)

Habe mal eine frage und zwar möchte ich gerne ein gif abspeichern, aber wenn ich das getan habe wird es nicht mehr als gif angezeigt sondern nur noch als ein normales Bild. Also im Internet sehe ich es noch als Gif aber wenn ich es abspeichere wird es nicht mehr so angezeigt.
Weiss jemand woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> das mit der weltherrschaft bezweifle ich ^^


Ich nicht.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> und was guckt ihr so gerade


ich gucke nich ich höre

*jonhossi - all they ever wanted*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein aboslut geniales album. der song hier rockt sowas von:


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Habe mal eine frage und zwar möchte ich gerne ein gif abspeichern, aber wenn ich das getan habe wird es nicht mehr als gif angezeigt sondern nur noch als ein normales Bild. Also im Internet sehe ich es noch als Gif aber wenn ich es abspeichere wird es nicht mehr so angezeigt.
> Weiss jemand woran das liegen könnte?


das .gif mim ie öffnen und nich mit dem windoews bilder anguck teil


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

ui glotze kaputt aber gibt ja noch was anderes als die ganze zeit vorm fehrnseher 
zu sein aber gucke grade basilisk auf animax oh vorbei jetzt kommt neo genises evangelium platin edition


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das .gif mim ie öffnen und nich mit dem windoews bilder anguck teil


 Thx werds mal ausprobieren.

Edit: Das funktioniert echt! Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2009)

Ich gucke Warhammer und höre Ts.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

gute musik im video muss ich sagen


----------



## sTereoType (31. Mai 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Habe mal eine frage und zwar möchte ich gerne ein gif abspeichern, aber wenn ich das getan habe wird es nicht mehr als gif angezeigt sondern nur noch als ein normales Bild. Also im Internet sehe ich es noch als Gif aber wenn ich es abspeichere wird es nicht mehr so angezeigt.
> Weiss jemand woran das liegen könnte?


für den fall das du es bei msn einfügen willst, es reicht das bild. msn erkennt es trotzdem als gif


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

aber must ma auf youtube ma the truh blacky eingeben das sind nen parr lustige videos drunter


----------



## tonygt (31. Mai 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ui glotze kaputt aber gibt ja noch was anderes als die ganze zeit vorm fehrnseher
> zu sein aber gucke grade basilisk auf animax oh vorbei jetzt kommt neo genises evangelium platin edition



Na klar guck ja eig auch net soviel aber so am Abend zum Abschschalten ins Fernsehen immer ganz gut


----------



## tonygt (31. Mai 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> aber must ma auf youtube ma the truh blacky eingeben das sind nen parr lustige videos drunter



was glaubst du was ich mir grad angucke xD 
erst TrueBlacks und danach noch nen paar Vids von Edd


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

weis ich das ^^


----------



## tonygt (31. Mai 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> weis ich das ^^



Jetzt weisst dus ;P


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

jo =)


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Mai 2009)

Kann es sein das Google mal wieder hängt? :/
EDIT: Google geht doch. :>


----------



## Seebeck (31. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Kann es sein das Google mal wieder hängt? :/


Bei mir geht es bestens.


----------



## tonygt (31. Mai 2009)

Ne bei mir net


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Kann es sein das Google mal wieder hängt? :/


google und blogspot funzen wunderbar bei mir


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Kann es sein das Google mal wieder hängt? :/



Bei mir nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

ne google läuft normal


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

ne frage kommen eigentlich viele zu den demos ?? riesentrolli
die wie smash we can  ??


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2009)

Wie? Ob viele Riesentrollis zu den Demos kommen?


----------



## Zonalar (31. Mai 2009)

Halihallo^^

Ichw erf mal ne FRage in den Raum: Wieviele Podcasts hört ihr so? Also, wieviele verschiedene.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Mai 2009)

0


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Halihallo^^
> 
> Ichw erf mal ne FRage in den Raum: Wieviele Podcasts hört ihr so? Also, wieviele verschiedene.


Man wirft nicht mit Sachen in einem Raum, wie diesem, herum!

Ps: Hallo 0


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

äh wens hinkommt 2 im jahr


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ne frage kommen eigentlich viele zu den demos ?? riesentrolli
> die wie smash we can  ??


hmm?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Mai 2009)

Drei.
Buffedcast
Switch reloaded
Kalkofes Mattscheibe


----------



## Tabuno (31. Mai 2009)

/sign @ brille


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube er möchte wissen ob viele Leute auf die Demos kommen auf die du gehst Trolli. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd ja auch gern mal auf ein paar gehn, aber alleine ist doof, und meine Umgebung interessiert sich leider null für Politik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (31. Mai 2009)

Ich höre mir:

-Bits und so
-Games und so
-BuffedCast
-HarryPotter Podcast
-Icf Zuerich Podcast
-icf berlin Podcast
-Nintendocast (wurde eingestellt)
-Playstationcast (pausiert - wird später weitergeführt)
-Spiele ohne Grenzen
-Spielecast (der Nachfolger von XBoxcast, Nintendoacst und Playstationcast)
-Xboxcast (wurde eingestellt)
-Input
-Youthpla.net podcast
-Zwänzger Podcast

Und davon kommen bei den meisten jede Woche ne Folge nachgeschoben^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

humpelpumpel thx das du es so gut beschrieben hast mit( Ich glaube er möchte wissen ob viele Leute auf die Demos kommen auf die du gehst Trolli)
bei  mir is es auch so voll kage wen man alleine dahin geht in massen is das viel besser


----------



## Nuffing (31. Mai 2009)

Oo....ich hät gar kein bock mirj eden tag so viel gelaber von irgendwelchen leuten in irgendwelchen cast rein zu ziehen xD der buffed cast reicht mir


----------



## Zonalar (31. Mai 2009)

hi nuffing^^Is das deine Katze aufm Ava?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Mai 2009)

KAAAATTTTTZZZZEEE!!!! SÜÜÜÜÜÜÜSS!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abend Nuffing. :>


----------



## Nuffing (31. Mai 2009)

^.^jop süß ge? sag das sie süß ist, ja sie ist ganz süß süß ist sie soooo süß ^.^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

deine katze is cool die macht ne gechillten ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

aja und nabend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ^.^jop süß ge? sag das sie süß ist, ja sie ist ganz süß süß ist sie soooo süß ^.^





Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> KAAAATTTTTZZZZEEE!!!! SÜÜÜÜÜÜÜSS!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2009)

Meine Katze ist viel besser.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Mai 2009)

Meine eigentlich auch, aber psst.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

wie ich sehe nuffing zockste xbox 360 was haste so für games


----------



## Nuffing (31. Mai 2009)

nö gar nicht!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Mai 2009)

Wohl!
Gugste: http://my.buffed.de/mb_useruploads/48043/g.../Pauli%2007.jpg


----------



## Nuffing (31. Mai 2009)

Em ich hab resi 5, street fighter IV, oblivion, bioshock, skate, orange box usw rest hab ich jetzt kein bock zu gucken und zu schreiben xD


----------



## Nuffing (31. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wohl!
> Gugste: http://my.buffed.de/mb_useruploads/48043/g.../Pauli%2007.jpg



ach süß xD aber schon viiel zu alt um an mein kleines wollkneul ran zu komm, auserdem ist die fett! XD


----------



## Razyl (31. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ^.^jop süß ge? sag das sie süß ist, ja sie ist ganz süß süß ist sie soooo süß ^.^


Öhm nö ist sie nicht.


----------



## Tabuno (31. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhm nö ist sie nicht.


Hihi


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ach süß xD aber schon viiel zu alt um an mein kleines wollkneul ran zu komm, auserdem ist die fett! XD



Wenn du seine Katze fett findest, müstest du mal meine sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

gewicht hat sie das muss ich auch ma sagen ^^ (sry^^)
hab auch resi 5 bioschok japano rollen games und motorsport games 


warte auf star ocean ah die woche halt ich net aus ^^


----------



## Zonalar (31. Mai 2009)

Wir haben 3 Katzen und  mindestens 2 sind viel süsser^^Die einen macht nen gechilltstrengen Eindruck,während die andere Extra-Flauschbonus hat und voll verspielt^^
Die dritte ist alt und viel zu dünn und macht nicht den Eindruck, als ginge es ihr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2009)

Meine Katze ist schon älter als 10. Voll imba und so.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (31. Mai 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> wie ich sehe nuffing zockste xbox 360 was haste so für games



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICy4UvT2NQ8


----------



## DanB (31. Mai 2009)

Gelöscht.

Bin zu dumm zum zitieren.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ach süß xD aber schon viiel zu alt um an mein kleines wollkneul ran zu komm, auserdem ist die fett! XD



Ist er gar nicht, er ist nur gut gebaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dann halt die hier, viel viel süßer wie deine. :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhm nö ist sie nicht.


rischtisch


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

mein beileit zu deiner 3ten katze wie alt is die den ??


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

aja der xbox schitt findet is für mich net von dieser welt sony macht mit 
der ps3 nur miese und xbox also microsoft bleibt beim verkauf von xbox 360 
stabill


----------



## DanB (31. Mai 2009)

Wie sieht das jetzt aus mit wc3 Fragen?


----------



## Zonalar (31. Mai 2009)

DanB schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage noch, wo kann man hier fragen zu wc3 stellen?


Hier! Ich kenn mich gut mir Warcraft aus und spiele gerne mal ne runde Dota oder Ladder^^Bin aber in Fachkreisen immer noch ein "noob"


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

was willste den fragen von wc3


----------



## Zonalar (31. Mai 2009)

Wie alt die 3. katze ist, weiss ich nicht... müsst nachfragen. Aber sie hat nen Stammbaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

aha


----------



## Nuffing (31. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICy4UvT2NQ8



Auf dieses xbox vs ps3 geflame lass ich mich erst gar nicht ein das ist schwachsinn jeder soll die konsole haben die er will, obwohl 1ne zeile aus dem lied schrott ist, ne dvd hat genug platz, und blueray bringt reichlich wenig wenn ich jedes schrott spiel instalieren muss da kanns mir egal sein ob ich da jetzt 1ne blurey disc beim instalieren hab oder 2 dvds im lafue wechseln muss, am ende muss ich es sowieso bei der ps3 über die festplatte starten Oo


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

aja kan nur das video hier empfehlen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxmzGNiybco
is voll cool ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

stimme nuffing zu 
darum gibt es auch verschiedene geschmeker oder ?


----------



## DanB (31. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Auf dieses xbox vs ps3 geflame lass ich mich erst gar nicht ein das ist schwachsinn jeder soll die konsole haben die er will, obwohl 1ne zeile aus dem lied schrott ist, ne dvd hat genug platz, und blueray bringt reichlich wenig wenn ich jedes schrott spiel instalieren muss da kanns mir egal sein ob ich da jetzt 1ne blurey disc beim instalieren hab oder 2 dvds im lafue wechseln muss, am ende muss ich es sowieso bei der ps3 über die festplatte starten Oo



Genau, endlich mal eine die sowas richtig sieht, versteh gar nicht warum die sich so "bekirgen" soll doch jeder die Konsole laufen die er will.


Zu wc3: ich wollte eig. nur wissen ob es nen patch gibt, mit dem man alles auf deutsch stellen kann.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

uh da kann ich dir net helfen mit dem petch das is mir auch neu


----------



## DanB (31. Mai 2009)

Lustiges Video, ist fast so geil gemacht wie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GREGIsL26U


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

was is los ?? funkstille


----------



## DanB (31. Mai 2009)

Die Kuscheln alle mit ihren Katzen.


----------



## Zonalar (31. Mai 2009)

Ich guck mir ncohn Bonusstage video an und Spiel nebenbei starcraft^^Da bleibt keine zeit mehr für Nachtschwärmer. Bei zusammen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

cool nen untoter weihnachtsmann wie cool is das den und mit dem käfer erst der brüller 
und mit den falen zum schreien komisch


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (31. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Auf dieses xbox vs ps3 geflame lass ich mich erst gar nicht ein das ist schwachsinn jeder soll die konsole haben die er will, obwohl 1ne zeile aus dem lied schrott ist, ne dvd hat genug platz, und blueray bringt reichlich wenig wenn ich jedes schrott spiel instalieren muss da kanns mir egal sein ob ich da jetzt 1ne blurey disc beim instalieren hab oder 2 dvds im lafue wechseln muss, am ende muss ich es sowieso bei der ps3 über die festplatte starten Oo



Wie so die sich so bekriegen ? kannst du ja gleich fragen wie so der Streit Hip-hoper Vs Rocker ? 

wie so Weisser gegen schwarzer ?

wie so Russen gegen USA? 

wie so Microsoft vs Apple ? 

wie so wie so wie so?

wie so m4 vs ak-47?

Ich habe nichst gegen Xbox ich hab selber eine! ^^ 
aber die ps3 kann halt mehr für denn Gleichen preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ich finde das lied einfach gut ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> humpelpumpel thx das du es so gut beschrieben hast mit( Ich glaube er möchte wissen ob viele Leute auf die Demos kommen auf die du gehst Trolli)
> bei  mir is es auch so voll kage wen man alleine dahin geht in massen is das viel besser


das variiiert


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2009)

Yes Wii can!


----------



## Razyl (31. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> aber die ps3 kann halt mehr für denn Gleichen preis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ist der reinste Rohrkrepierer und hat mehr als genug Verluste für Sony herbeigeführt...
Xbox 360 ist da noch im mittelfeld.
und dank der Auslegung auf die Casuals ist die Wii das absolute Maß aller Dinge.


----------



## Nuffing (31. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Wie so die sich so bekriegen ? kannst du ja gleich fragen wie so der Streit Hip-hoper Vs Rocker ?
> 
> wie so Weisser gegen schwarzer ?
> 
> ...



Fürs gleiche geld?...vergleich mal bitte preise...und mehr...naja...wie gesagt ich hab jetzt keine lust auf ein xbox vs ps3 streit wenn du mit deiner ps3 glücklich bist dann ist ja gut obwohl grad du die vergleiche dann sachlich von dir geben solltest.

Naja und das lied...ich mag hiphop ans ich nciht so, es gibt aber auch ein haufen lieder die ich hör, und wenn ich mal von den text absehe der inhaltlich so voll gestopft ist von vorurteilen und halben tatsachen, ist es auch so rap mässig eher mittelmass...da gibt es selbst von leuten die nicht welt bekannt sind einiges besseres


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (31. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ist der reinste Rohrkrepierer und hat mehr als genug Verluste für Sony herbeigeführt...
> Xbox 360 ist da noch im mittelfeld.
> und dank der Auslegung auf die Casuals ist die Wii das absolute Maß aller Dinge.



Kann sony was da für das die meisten kein Geld haben?




Nuffing schrieb:


> Fürs gleiche geld?...vergleich mal bitte preise...und mehr...naja...wie gesagt ich hab jetzt keine lust auf ein xbox vs ps3 streit wenn du mit deiner ps3 glücklich bist dann ist ja gut obwohl grad du die vergleiche dann sachlich von dir geben solltest.



in der schweiz bekomme ich eine Elite für 499fr und die ps3 für 499 fr ^^


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2009)

Ich finde die Ps3 nicht schlecht, aber nicht gut genug für den hohen Preis.
Da kauf ich mir lieber eine Xbox 360 und eine Wii.
Die Wii habe ich. Die Xbox folgt wahrscheinlich noch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Mai 2009)

danach schmeiß ich sie alle aus dem fenster...
wie ein richtiger gangster!

metrickz hats drauf xD


----------



## Razyl (31. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Kann sony was da für das die meisten kein Geld haben?


Das hat nichts damit zu tun es geht auch darum das die PS3 dermaßen unter Wert verkauft wird (obwohl seit diesem jahr macht Sony pro verkaufte PS3 ein wenig gewinn sogar...)...
Sony hat sich ganz klar verkalkuliert und nun müssen sie damit leben...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2009)

so bin ma off 
bin pennen bis dan


----------



## DanB (1. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ist der reinste Rohrkrepierer und hat mehr als genug Verluste für Sony herbeigeführt...
> Xbox 360 ist da noch im mittelfeld.
> und dank der Auslegung auf die Casuals ist die Wii das absolute Maß aller Dinge.



Naja, ich würde die Wii nicht als Maß aller Dinge bezeichnen, finde die auch niht besonders gut...



PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Kann sony was da für das die meisten kein Geld haben?
> 
> .......



Was das für ne sinnlose Frage?
Ich kann ja auch nichtn Produkt für 1.000&#8364; aufn Markt werfen und mich dann beschweren weils keiner kauft da's einfach zu teuer ist. Man muss sich anpassen.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2009)

DanB schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde die Wii nicht als Maß aller Dinge bezeichnen, finde die auch niht besonders gut...


Sie bringt gegenüber den Verkaufswert und den verkauften Wii´s das meiste Geld ein. Da haben derzeit die Xbox 360 und die PS3 keine Chanche - weil sie sich auf die richtige Gamer landschaft gestürzt haben und Nintendo ist mittlerweile aufmerksam auf den Casual Markt geworden und hat mit den DS und der Wii einfach Casual Konsolen entwickelt - und es ist klar,dass diese sich gut verkaufen


----------



## Nuffing (1. Juni 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Kann sony was da für das die meisten kein Geld haben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn ich das richtig gerechnet hab sind das um die 320 euro (großzügig runtergerechnet) du kriegst aber schon eine xbox 360 mit 60gb festplatte wenn du es geschickt machst für 200 euro, das sind immer noch 120 euro unterschied, und da man bei einer xbox kein spiel zwangsinstalieren muss (auser mmos wie final fantasy und phantasy star online) brauch man also von diesen 60gb als normaler benutzer auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Skatero (1. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie bringt gegenüber den Verkaufswert und den verkauften Wii´s das meiste Geld ein. Da haben derzeit die Xbox 360 und die PS3 keine Chanche - weil sie sich auf die richtige Gamer landschaft gestürzt haben und Nintendo ist mittlerweile aufmerksam auf den Casual Markt geworden und hat mit den DS und der Wii einfach Casual Konsolen entwickelt - und es ist klar,dass diese sich gut verkaufen


Wii und Ds sind gut. Habe ich beides, aber der DSi... ich weiss ja nicht so recht.


----------



## Skatero (1. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig gerechnet hab sind das um die 320 euro (großzügig runtergerechnet) du kriegst aber schon eine xbox 360 mit 60gb festplatte wenn du es geschickt machst für 200 euro, das sind immer noch 120 euro unterschied, und da man bei einer xbox kein spiel zwangsinstalieren muss (auser mmos wie final fantasy und phantasy star online) brauch man also von diesen 60gb als normaler benutzer auch nicht mehr...


In der Schweiz sind, aber sicher beide Konsolen teurer. Nicht nur die eine.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wii und Ds sind gut. Habe ich beides, aber der DSi... ich weiss ja nicht so recht.



Beim DSi fehlt mir die Kompatibilität zu Advance spielen...


----------



## DanB (1. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie bringt gegenüber den Verkaufswert und den verkauften Wii´s das meiste Geld ein. Da haben derzeit die Xbox 360 und die PS3 keine Chanche - weil sie sich auf die richtige Gamer landschaft gestürzt haben und Nintendo ist mittlerweile aufmerksam auf den Casual Markt geworden und hat mit den DS und der Wii einfach Casual Konsolen entwickelt - und es ist klar,dass diese sich gut verkaufen



Ist ja schön und gut das sie sich gut verkauft, finde sie trotzdem nicht so dolle. Hatte mehr von ihr erwartet, habe nämlich auch eine zu Hause rumstehen, die Betonung liegt auf rumstehen.

Das Maß aller Dinge ist das IPhone und der Touch!
Kein Widerspruch, dabei bleibt's!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juni 2009)

IH ein Appletroll KUSCH! Geh weg!


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (1. Juni 2009)

Ich muss aber die Xbox Spiele auch Installieren wenn ich keinen Staubsauger neben spiele haben willen. 

und was hast du für Problem ? mit Installieren das ist die Zukunft, Von der DVD Aspielt Wirt bei der nächsten Console Generation höchst wahrscheinlich vor bei sein, so und ich geht dann ^^ hab keine lust mehr hier rum zu reden, nur weil man lied Postet omfg drehen alle durch. ^^


----------



## sTereoType (1. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wii und Ds sind gut. Habe ich beides, aber der DSi... ich weiss ja nicht so recht.


genau, beim dsi funzt mit ar modul nicht mehr >.<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. Juni 2009)

Ich geh in die Heia, nacht zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (1. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> In der Schweiz sind, aber sicher beide Konsolen teurer. Nicht nur die eine.



das Stimmt aber wir verdienen auch mehr als ihr. ^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich geh in die Heia, nacht zusammen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gn8  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> IH ein Appletroll KUSCH! Geh weg!


Die Ipods sind verdammt gut von Apple - das ist Tatsache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (1. Juni 2009)

Ich mag mein auch. In Weis^^


----------



## DanB (1. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> IH ein Appletroll KUSCH! Geh weg!



Das Überhöre ich doch mal großzügig.

Es gibt nun mal keinen so geilen mp3/mp4-Player wie den Touch, das ist fakt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juni 2009)

wolltest du dich hier egtl nicht mehr sehen lassen?:S


----------



## Nuffing (1. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> In der Schweiz sind, aber sicher beide Konsolen teurer. Nicht nur die eine.



Gut, dann würd ich sagen das die schweiz einfach pech hat, hier in deutschland kriegt man gleiche leistung ( denn die gibt genug spiele woo die xbox 360 im vergleich zur ps3 etwas schelchter ist, aber auch andersrum das die ps3 schlechter ist) für weniger geld.

Wenn man jetzt ganz kleinlich ist könnte man die nicht downgrade kompatiblibtät der neuen ps3 und die zwangs instalation usw auch noch alles angreiden aber wie gesagt, ich bin nicht interessiert eine konsole besser da zu stellen, jede hat ihre vor und nachteile, ich bin mit meiner xbox zu frieden und wer mit seiner ps3 zufrieden ist ist auch gut.

Davon mal abgesehen, mag ich es mehr wenn andere konsolen haben die ich nicht habe, das bietet wenn man mal zu wen zocken geht und dann mehere konsolen da hat viel mehr abwechslung


----------



## Nuffing (1. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wolltest du dich hier egtl nicht mehr sehen lassen?:S




wenn meinst?


----------



## Skatero (1. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich geh in die Heia, nacht zusammen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gute Nacht


PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> das Stimmt aber wir verdienen auch mehr als ihr. ^^


Ich bin auch Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Ipods sind verdammt gut von Apple - das ist Tatsache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Trotzdem ein Apple Troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> wenn meinst?


na rate mal, wer hier neu eingestiegen ist grade....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (1. Juni 2009)

Ich war nur nimmer hier, weil ich nimmer WoW spiele, aber jz ist mir halt grad langweilig


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na rate mal, wer hier neu eingestiegen ist grade....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich weiss es! Ich weiss es! *rumhüpf*


----------



## Skatero (1. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Gut, dann würd ich sagen das die schweiz einfach pech hat


Nein nicht Pech, sondern Geld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juni 2009)

hm meine mich zu erinnern, dass du hier raus bist, weil dich einer abgefuckt hat.... kamui oder whity oder so


----------



## DanB (1. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Trotzdem ein Apple Troll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Neeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   oder bist dun Troll weil du 2 Sachen von einer Marke hast ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (1. Juni 2009)

Wenn du mich loswerden willst, ich kann gern gehen. 
Aber ich glaub du meinst den Thread, nicht das ganze Buffed?


----------



## DanB (1. Juni 2009)

Hat wer gerade Kabel1 gesehen, mi dem Russen der die Bombe entschärfen wollte und es nicht ....... ?

Dachte nicht, das die sowas um die Uhrzeit (Ok, es ist schon Null) zeigen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juni 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wenn du mich loswerden willst, ich kann gern gehen.
> Aber ich glaub du meinst den Thread, nicht das ganze Buffed?


wer sagt, dass ich dich loswerden will?
ich habe mich nur gewundert, weil ich wie gesagt meine, du hättest gesagt, dass du nicht mehr in den trhead kommen willst.


----------



## Lisutari (1. Juni 2009)

Kann sein. Ich war sowieso ewig nicht mehr auf buffed


----------



## Seebeck (1. Juni 2009)

Wen interessierts?  Jetzt ist er/sie wieder zurück, das muss nicht hinterfragt werden! Er/Sie kann kommen und gehen wie er/sie will!


----------



## DanB (1. Juni 2009)

Sie, wenn du ihr Profil angesehen hättest.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Wen interessierts?  Jetzt ist er/sie wieder zurück, das muss nicht hinterfragt werden! Er/Sie kann kommen und gehen wie er/sie will!


das muss nicht, trotzdem kann ich nachfragen.
klar kann sie kommen und gehen, wann sie will, verbietet ihr auch niemand.
ich habe nur aus interesse gefragt, weil vll hab ich sie ja auch verwechselt.
das sollte auch deine erste frage beantworten: MICH interessierts


----------



## Lisutari (1. Juni 2009)

Sie dir doch auch mein Profil an


----------



## DanB (1. Juni 2009)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juni 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Kann sein. Ich war sowieso ewig nicht mehr auf buffed


webe =)


----------



## Lisutari (1. Juni 2009)

DanB schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt.


Weil ich gerade als er betitel wurde. Ok, jz is geändert worden

Danke. Aber ich bin nicht lang hier


----------



## DanB (1. Juni 2009)

Btw, wo kann man hier nun Fragen zu Wc3 stellen?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Juni 2009)

Danke nochmals Trolli für die Hilfe mit den Gifs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (1. Juni 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Weil ich gerade als er betitel wurde. Ok, jz is geändert worden
> 
> Danke. Aber ich bin nicht lang hier



Ich war ja durch seinen Post verwirrt, da er dich zu einem Mann gemacht hat, dachte aber durch dein Profil das du eine Frau bist, dachte ihr kanntet euch.
Jetzt weiß ichs ja.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juni 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Danke nochmals Trolli für die Hilfe mit den Gifs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gerne doch =)


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Juni 2009)

Und schon meine superneue Sig bemerkt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glaube nur die ist zu gross 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juni 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Und schon meine superneue Sig bemerkt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


41px zu hoch


----------



## DanB (1. Juni 2009)

Kann wer mal kurz den genaueren Sinn von Matrix erklären, wo's gerade läuft?


----------



## Tabuno (1. Juni 2009)

DanB schrieb:


> Btw, wo kann man hier nun Fragen zu Wc3 stellen?


einfach in den thread hier?^^


----------



## DanB (1. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> einfach in den thread hier?^^



Naja, nach einer Minute kennt/sieht ja hier keiner mehr die Frage, hatte es ja schon einmal versucht.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Juni 2009)

Ist meine neue Sig immernoch zu gross? =)


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juni 2009)

ja


----------



## Tabuno (1. Juni 2009)

DanB schrieb:


> Naja, nach einer Minute kennt/sieht ja hier keiner mehr die Frage, hatte es ja schon einmal versucht.


dann frag nochmal =)


----------



## DanB (1. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> dann frag nochmal =)




KK Boss, die Frage war, ob es einen Patch gibt, um Wc3 total auf deutsch umzustellen.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Juni 2009)

Lol meine neue Sig müsste ich in den Steam Thread posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. Juni 2009)

DanB schrieb:


> KK Boss, die Frage war, ob es einen Patch gibt, um Wc3 total auf deutsch umzustellen.


wc3 ist doch 'total' auf deutsch?


----------



## DanB (1. Juni 2009)

LoL, mal abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht glaube, dass viele Leute die ganze Zeit auf das Ding starren(so wie ich eben) um den ganzen Text zu lesen, ist es ganz lustig.


----------



## DanB (1. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wc3 ist doch 'total' auf deutsch?



Schon, bis ich daddel, dann ist das meiste in den maps auf Eng., sprich die Items, die Char-Beschreibungen, etc.


----------



## Raheema (1. Juni 2009)

jo leider 

Nabend


----------



## Tabuno (1. Juni 2009)

DanB schrieb:


> Schon, bis ich daddel, dann ist das meiste in den maps auf Eng., sprich die Items, die Char-Beschreibungen, etc.


die funmaps, joa das kannste wohl net ändern^^


----------



## Raheema (1. Juni 2009)

muss man einfach bissel rum probieren ^^


----------



## Night falls (1. Juni 2009)

> *
> Schon, bis ich daddel, dann ist das meiste in den maps auf Eng., sprich die Items, die Char-Beschreibungen, etc.



Die Maps wurden von Spielern erstellt, ergo auch die Texte und alles. D.h. es gibt keine Möglichkeit das umzustellen.


----------



## DanB (1. Juni 2009)

Dachte nur, da die fast alle die gleichen Items, Chars, etc benutzen, das es einen vorgefertigten Satz an Gegenständen zum Erstellen von Maps gibt, die man ja dann auf deutsch umstellen könnte.


----------



## DanB (1. Juni 2009)

ähhhh, wasn los hier?


----------



## Raheema (1. Juni 2009)

nichtsalle pennen ich jetzt auch nacht


----------



## Lisutari (1. Juni 2009)

Nacht


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Juni 2009)

Niemand mehr hier?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seebeck (1. Juni 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Niemand mehr hier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin noch da, aber etwas beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2009)

Huhu ;p


----------



## mastergamer (1. Juni 2009)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin auch etwas beschäftigt .. mit Quake Live. <3


----------



## DanB (1. Juni 2009)

me,too.
Aber mit Chatten und wc3


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juni 2009)

busy damit heros zu gehen^^


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2009)

ich  mit .... öhm... ja...


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> ich  mit .... öhm... ja...


fappieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Juni 2009)

Ohh. Alles bewegt sich so komisch. Nur wegen diesem komischen Spiel.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> fappieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nö. Musik in Youtube anschauen bzw. anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Juni 2009)

Welches Spiel? =)


----------



## Skatero (1. Juni 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=106263


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Juni 2009)

Achso dieses Spiel.
Habs mal ausprobiert und nach ein paar Sekunden gemerkt, dass ich scheisse darin bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (1. Juni 2009)

Das habe ich auch gerade gespielt.
Finde das Lied:  On the rocks by son et lumière voll cool, habs mir gleich gedownloadet.


----------



## DanB (1. Juni 2009)

Naja, bin mal schlafen, wünsche euch allen noch ne schöne Restnacht.

DanB


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2009)

Nacht.


----------



## Skatero (1. Juni 2009)

Bin mal off. Gn8


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Juni 2009)

N8 =)


----------



## Jokkerino (1. Juni 2009)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2009)

http://s273893545.online.de/index.php?nav=1&lang=de
XD
Die comics sind einfach nur der Hammer :>
http://s273893545.online.de/index.php?nav=...amp;nr=336#body


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://s273893545.online.de/index.php?nav=1&lang=de
> XD
> Die comics sind einfach nur der Hammer :>
> http://s273893545.online.de/index.php?nav=...amp;nr=336#body


Les mal Topic [...]<- Hier ruht der kleine Vogel Namens Piep. Wir werden dich nie vergessen, Piep! Oo


----------



## Lillyan (1. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Les mal Topic [...] Oo


Was soll damit sein?


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Les mal Topic [...] Oo


Was willsten du von mir?


----------



## Tabuno (1. Juni 2009)

hihi ein kleiner witzbold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (1. Juni 2009)

Beruhigt euch wieder, herje... grad mal 8 Minuten offen und schon muss ich die ersten Beleidigungen löschen


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juni 2009)

hätte man bei mir nicht einfach das letzte wort zensieren können? omg...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Beruhigt euch wieder, herje... grad mal 8 Minuten offen und schon muss ich die ersten Beleidigungen löschen


und du hättest mich gebannt hätte ich was böses geschrieben *gg*
aber i bin ja jetzt ein braver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Juni 2009)

Nabend!


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Beruhigt euch wieder, herje... grad mal 8 Minuten offen und schon muss ich die ersten Beleidigungen löschen


aber das


Estren schrieb:


> Les mal Topic [...] Oo



bleibt stehen? tse...


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Beruhigt euch wieder, herje... grad mal 8 Minuten offen und schon muss ich die ersten Beleidigungen löschen


Ja sorry,aber er hat mich ja auch beleidigt :<
Ich bin kein vogel


----------



## Lillyan (1. Juni 2009)

Nein, bleibt nicht stehen... ich setze nur Prioritäten.


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja sorry,aber er hat mich ja auch beleidigt :<
> Ich bin kein vogel


Tschiep zwitscher zwitscher piep? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich Vogel sag ist das keine Beleidigung Oo


----------



## Tabuno (1. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Tschiep zwitscher zwitscher piep?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und was wolltest du uns damit mitteilen ?


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Tschiep zwitscher zwitscher piep?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist aber immer noch keine Antwort drauf,warum du mich so anfährst? 
Und "Vogel" ist eine Beleidgung


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein, bleibt nicht stehen... ich setze nur Prioritäten.


also wird das zensiert aber meins gelöscht? da versteh ich die priorität nicht.
zudem es ja wirklich imperativ ist und es also "lies" oder "lese" heissen muss.


Estren schrieb:


> Tschiep zwitscher zwitscher piep?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


es ist animalisierung und damit eine beleidigung


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und was wolltest du uns damit mitteilen ?


Das das keine Beleidigung war.
@ Grüne Brille: Gilt nicht für Idiolekte.


----------



## Tabuno (1. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Das das keine Beleidigung war.


ich meine ja mit Lies Topic oO


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> es ist animalisierung und damit eine beleidigung


Achja? Dafür Gegenstandisierst du dich selber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> @ Grüne Brille: Gilt nicht für Idiolekte.


diese gelten hier aber nicht.


Estren schrieb:


> Achja? Dafür Gegenstandisierst du dich selber...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


solange ich das nicht bei anderen mache ist es ja auch nicht schlimm


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Das das keine Beleidigung war.


Sagmal bist du blind? ich will wissen warum du mich anfährst mit "lies topic" und net den schwachsinn


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> diese gelten hier aber nicht.


Wer sagt das? Ein Idiolekt ist allgemeingültig, und ich bin ja hier nicht im Bundestag, ne?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Wer sagt das? Ein Idiolekt ist allgemeingültig, und ich bin ja hier nicht im Bundestag, ne?


klar, wenn jeder hier seine individuelle sprache einbringt, was glaubste, was hier los wäre? o_O
damit meine ich: wenn jeder in einem komischen dialekt spricht, versteht man iwann nur noch die hälfte


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> klar, wenn jeder hier seine individuelle sprache einbringt, was glaubste, was hier los wäre? o_O


Naja, die werden wohl nich zusehr voneinander abweichen... Aber ist doch eigentlich auch jetzt schon so.. Viele Benutzen abkürzungen wie 1337, TE, BTT, ROFL, LMAO.. und wenn jetzt ein neuling hier vorbeigedackelt kommt, liest er das und denkt sich "Hä?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Les mal Topic [...]<- Hier ruht der kleine Vogel Namens Piep. Wir werden dich nie vergessen, Piep! Oo


Nochmals die Frage,obwohl ich mittlerweile glaube du ignorierst sie absichtlich:
Was hat mein 1. Post gegen das Topic verbrochen?


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Juni 2009)

A Ruh is jetzt.
Der Hypnosegnom is jetzt auch ruhig ^^

Und bitte... jeder kennt 1337, TE, BTT oder ME-B-OD ^^

ps. die comics sin spitze ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Viele Benutzen abkürzungen wie 1337, TE, BTT, ROFL, LMAO.. und wenn jetzt ein neuling hier vorbeigedackelt kommt, liest er das und denkt sich "Hä?"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


diese abkürzungen werden jedoch übergreifend verwendet, nicht wie ein dialekt, der z.b. auf eine region beschränkt ist.
und im gegensatz zu vielen dialekten kann man sich die bedeutung solcher abkürzungen schneller aneignen und sie verstehen, gibt dazu sogar was auf wikipedia:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Abk...en_(Netzjargon)


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> A Ruh is jetzt.
> Der Hypnosegnom is jetzt auch ruhig ^^
> 
> Und bitte... jeder kennt 1337, TE, BTT oder ME-B-OD ^^
> ...


Na, vor 3 jahren kannte ich sie noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ME-B-OD kenn ich (um ehrlich zu sein) auch nicht, aber ich denke das du das weißt, sonst würdest du es nichtsagen + ^^ dahinter, oder? ;P


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> diese abkürzungen werden jedoch übergreifend verwendet, nicht wie ein dialekt, der z.b. auf eine region beschränkt ist.
> und im gegensatz zu vielen dialekten kann man sich die bedeutung solcher abkürzungen schneller aneignen und sie verstehen, gibt dazu sogar was auf wikipedia:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Abk...en_(Netzjargon)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, bei  Wikipedia wird auch alles erklärt. Problem ist halt nur, dass es dir FREIE Enzyklopädie ist.. MEBOD steht da auch nicht (-.-)


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juni 2009)

maaan die noggenfogger pre is so nervig^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Naja, bei  Wikipedia wird auch alles erklärt. Problem ist halt nur, dass es dir FREIE Enzyklopädie ist.. MEBOD steht da auch nicht (-.-)


Blöd nur das Wiki seit Ende 2008 von einen Experten Team betreut wird und alle Artikel überprüft werden auf ihre RIchtigkeit...


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> maaan die noggenfogger pre is so nervig^^


Jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wasser sammeln war bei mir am schlimmsten


----------



## Tabuno (1. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> maaan die noggenfogger pre is so nervig^^


aber es lohnt sich


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aber es lohnt sich


ohh jaa <3

werd wohl gleich mal versuchen als mini skelett bis zu rfa zu kommen^^


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aber es lohnt sich


Auf jeden.. und vor "Segel setzen, Admiral!" noch schnell die Bank vollmachen damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Upsala falscher Comic eingebunden <<


----------



## Seebeck (1. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Upsala falscher Comic eingebunden <<


Das dacht ich mir, nachdem ich das erste Panel gelesen habe ô_o


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juni 2009)

Was war da????


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was war da????


m*se


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> m*se


ne möse? \o/


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ne möse? \o/


nein, die muse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (1. Juni 2009)

Aloha


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aloha


Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was war da????


Der Comic war zu hart für das Buffed Forum bzw. für die Nettiquette :<


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Juni 2009)

nabend 

jemand ne ahnung wie ich diesen spray effekt erziele, der beinhaltet, dass die ränder leicht angesprüht worden sind. in der designerlounge müsst ich extra nen thread aufmachen, und der IRC channel is irgendwie nicht erreichbar

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Juni 2009)

Razyl warum postest du nicht diesen Comic, passt doch viel besser zu deinem Titel ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seebeck (1. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Razyl warum postest du nicht diesen Comic, passt doch viel besser zu deinem Titel ^^


Hat er doch im ersten Post.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Razyl warum postest du nicht diesen Comic, passt doch viel besser zu deinem Titel ^^


Schau mal zu meinen 1. post ... da ist der link zu dem comic drin....


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Juni 2009)

ich les mir doch ned den Thead durch Oo

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich les mir doch ned den Thead durch Oo
> 
> lg


dann würde ich aber auch nicht fragen wie


Mefisthor schrieb:


> Razyl warum postest du nicht diesen Comic, passt doch viel besser zu deinem Titel ^^


stellen <.<


----------



## Seebeck (1. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann würde ich aber auch nicht fragen wie
> 
> stellen <.<


Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht...


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Juni 2009)

tss ... kann ja ich ned wissen, dass razyl manchmal seiten zwischen den comic-posts hat :O 

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> tss ... kann ja ich ned wissen, dass razyl manchmal seiten zwischen den comic-posts hat :O
> 
> lg


man kann es aber vermuten.
das ist schließlich der nachtschwärmer, der (bis auf einige tage) ein gutes tempo beim posten vorlegt, also kann man damit rechnen, dass sowas vor ein paar seiten getan wurde :S


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> tss ... kann ja ich ned wissen, dass razyl manchmal seiten zwischen den comic-posts hat :O
> 
> lg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, bei über 4k Seiten muss man dir schon zustimmen, das kann man nicht alles lesen


----------



## Seebeck (1. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Naja, bei über 4k Seiten muss man dir schon zustimmen, das kann man nicht alles lesen


Von den ganzen 4k Seiten war ja auch nie die Rede...  gemeint waren die Posts von heute.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2009)

So mit den Comic verabschiede ich mich - nacht euch :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So mit den Comic verabschiede ich mich - nacht euch :>
> 
> http://s273893545.online.de/pics-de/20070413.png


xD Gute nacht


----------



## Seebeck (1. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So mit den Comic verabschiede ich mich - nacht euch :>
> 
> -Bild-


Sind das auf der Seite alles Anti-Bibelcomics oder bild ich mir das ein weil du nur solche postest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ach und gn8


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Sind das auf der Seite alles Anti-Bibelcomics oder bild ich mir das ein weil du nur solche postest?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


pure einbildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Sind das auf der Seite alles Anti-Bibelcomics oder bild ich mir das ein weil du nur solche postest?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schau dir doch alle 334 an :> Und nein es sind nicht nur Anti BibelComics - aber eine menge - außerdem muss ich mein Image als "Religionshasser" laut White-Frost noch weiter aufpolieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juni 2009)

So, vor lauter Pixeln brauch ich jetzt eine Pause...


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

*gähnt einmal extra laut in die runde* Und, was macht ihr so?


----------



## Tabuno (1. Juni 2009)

ich geh pennen gn8


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juni 2009)

Pause machen, denke mal das ich die Nacht noch die Seitenansicht anfange (nötig für Front und Heck ansicht ^^)


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Raheema (1. Juni 2009)

Nabend 

na wieder nichts lois hier? 


haha ich habe morgen schul frei und ihr?=


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juni 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> haha ich habe morgen schul frei und ihr?=


haha ich auch


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juni 2009)

<- Pfingstferien ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juni 2009)

hast ja genug zeit für den rest deines schiffes^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juni 2009)

Joar... aber das Problem ist, ich kann mir immer so tolle Sachen vorstellen... aber zu Papiert bzw. zu Pixel kann ich es dann meist aufgrund fehlender Fähigkeiten nicht ._.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juni 2009)

ich konnte das früher mal ganz gut, aber mittlerweile versage ich bei zeichnen und malen...^^


----------



## Seebeck (1. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Joar... aber das Problem ist, ich kann mir immer so tolle Sachen vorstellen... aber zu Papiert bzw. zu Pixel kann ich es dann meist aufgrund fehlender Fähigkeiten nicht ._.


Hahaha das kenne ich nur zu gut...


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juni 2009)

Kunst war sowieso immer mein Hassfach... ich konnte es nie und werde es wohl auch nie können ^^


----------



## Seebeck (1. Juni 2009)

Guckt noch einer Matrix?


----------



## Qonix (1. Juni 2009)

Nope

Snake on a Plane


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juni 2009)

/me guckt Futurama


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo Selor, schön, dich mal wieder zu 'sehen'.
Meine Pfingstferien sind ab morgen vorbei >.<'


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juni 2009)

HA HA!


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (1. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> HA HA!




Danke für dein Mitgefühl, großer Zen-Master!


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juni 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Danke für dein Mitgefühl, großer Zen-Master!



*dir gegens Schienenbein tret* Nenn mich nicht so!


----------



## Raheema (1. Juni 2009)

HA HA !!! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Juni 2009)

<- off
-> n8


----------



## Seebeck (1. Juni 2009)

^
n8


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Juni 2009)

wär das super wenn man Bilder aus den gedanken, direkt aufs papier/in den Computer projezieren könnte ... ach das schöne wort wenn :/

bei mir werden die bilder auch immer hässlicher als im gedanken, ziemlich deprimierend ^^

lg


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juni 2009)

ich kann auch nich malen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (1. Juni 2009)

nicht nur du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> nicht nur du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer diese Umstellung Ferien -> Schule >.<' Voll der Horror
Wohnst du auch in Sachsen-Anhalt?


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (2. Juni 2009)

Nabend, wie es mir geht? ich bin mal wieder angepisst x.x


----------



## Seebeck (2. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> Nabend, wie es mir geht? ich bin mal wieder angepisst x.x


Was ist passiert?


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (2. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Was ist los?



vor paar stunden war bei 4chan so ein blöder tierquäler thread, hab mich total über die aufgeragt und sie geflamet

verdammte sadisten, töten mit stöckenschuhen eine katze, fotografieren es, und finden es auch noch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

*hinsetz &' Lauscher aufsperr*


----------



## Seebeck (2. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> vor paar stunden war bei 4chan so ein blöder tierquäler thread, hab mich total über die aufgeragt und sie geflamet
> 
> verdammte sadisten, töten mit stöckenschuhen eine katze, fotografieren es, und finden es auch noch lustig
> 
> ...


Verdammt... Solche Leute gehören ordentlich verprügelt...


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (2. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Verdammt... Solche Leute gehören ordentlich verprügelt...



nicht nur, hoffentlich werden sie auch von so einem riesigen stöckelschuh getötet, und zwar so wie sie die katze getötet haben (erstmal beide augen zermatscht usw ....)


----------



## Druda (2. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> nicht nur, hoffentlich werden sie auch von so einem riesigen stöckelschuh getötet, und zwar so wie sie die katze getötet haben (erstmal beide augen zermatscht usw ....)



diese Bilder hab ich auch schon gesehen..das ist so ein Fetisch, total widerlich *schüttel*


----------



## Night falls (2. Juni 2009)

Zippocat.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (2. Juni 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> diese Bilder hab ich auch schon gesehen..das ist so ein Fetisch, total widerlich *schüttel*



du sagst es, will mich jetzt auch noch als Moralapostel darstehen lassen, aber trotzdem, solche leute könnt ich echt, ihr wisst schon  .....


ps: weiß einer wiso gerade /b/ "Twilligt appreciation Station" heißt?


----------



## Raheema (2. Juni 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Immer diese Umstellung Ferien -> Schule >.<' Voll der Horror
> Wohnst du auch in Sachsen-Anhalt?





ne Niedersachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seebeck (2. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> nicht nur, hoffentlich werden sie auch von so einem riesigen stöckelschuh getötet, und zwar so wie sie die katze getötet haben (erstmal beide augen zermatscht usw ....)


Dafür werden sie in der Hölle schmorren und alles 100-fach erleiden müssen was sie jemals getan haben!



Druda schrieb:


> diese Bilder hab ich auch schon gesehen..das ist so ein Fetisch, total widerlich *schüttel*


Ja.. die Welt ist verdorben und krank...


----------



## Seebeck (2. Juni 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Hach, schön Deathmetal zu später Stunde --> Kataklysm ... :-)
> einen guten schwarzen Tee aus England und währenddessen meinen inzwischen 6ten Pala vor mich hinleveln.
> Das Leben kann so schön sein! :-D


Deinen 6ten?  Was ist mit den anderen 5 passiert?


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Deinen 6ten?  Was ist mit den anderen 5 passiert?


Fehler in der Matrix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (2. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Deinen 6ten?  Was ist mit den anderen 5 passiert?



durch bubble + ruhestein auf mysteriöse weiße verschwunden


----------



## Seebeck (2. Juni 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Die leben auch noch .... aber mir machen nur Palas spaß ... ist so nen altes Laster ...
> Ich hab noch garkeine andere Klasse ausprobiert wenn ich ehrlich bin, seit 4 langen Jahren :-))


Wenn du nur Paladin spielst, kennst du dich sicher perfekt aus damit.  Du könntest dich doch bewerben beim Klassentreffen auf buffed.  Naja, dafür musst du es halt mögen Blogs zu schreiben.


----------



## Seebeck (2. Juni 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Auskennen tu ich mich wohl Ja .... allerdings liegt mir sowas nicht wirklich *gg*
> bzw. Habs noch nie probiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du kannst ja mal einen Probeblogg schreiben, um zu sehen, wie es ankommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

KRISE! GNARRR! *haare rauf*


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Juni 2009)

möp nerd alert : D


----------



## Seebeck (2. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> KRISE! GNARRR! *haare rauf*


Was ist passiert?  Ist dein Programm wieder abgestürzt?


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> KRISE! GNARRR! *haare rauf*


Was los?


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Bestimmt ist seine Lieblings-Pornoseite abgestürzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> möp nerd alert : D



Exakt!



Seebeck schrieb:


> Was ist passiert?  Ist dein Programm wieder abgestürzt?



Nein...



Khorhiil schrieb:


> w00T? x)



Ich seh vor lauter pixeln nur noch alles pixelig!



Estren schrieb:


> Was los?



Siehe oben!



Estren schrieb:


> Bestimmt ist seine Lieblings-Pornoseite abgestürzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein... garantiert nicht...


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Exakt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Von der reinen theorie her, ist ALLES in Pixeln, aber das menschliche auge nimmt (meistens) SO viele wahr, dass wir sie nicht bestimmen können.


----------



## Seebeck (2. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich seh vor lauter pixeln nur noch alles pixelig!


Das ist alles?  Jetzt kann ich dein Wehklagen in Zukunft aber nicht mehr ernst nehmen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Das ist alles?  Jetzt kann ich dein Wehklagen in Zukunft aber nicht mehr ernst nehmen...



Ich sitz seit stunden an dieser Drecks Seitenansicht... und es ist schlimm wenn du nur noch 5cm große Pixel siehst...


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich sitz seit stunden an dieser Drecks Seitenansicht... und es ist schlimm wenn du nur noch 5cm große Pixel siehst...


Man, worum gehts eigentlich? Oo Vielleicht kann dir ja jemand helfen!


----------



## Seebeck (2. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich sitz seit stunden an dieser Drecks Seitenansicht... und es ist schlimm wenn du nur noch 5cm große Pixel siehst...


Dann mach halt zwischendurch eine Pause, so einfach ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Estren schrieb:


> Man, worum gehts eigentlich? Oo Vielleicht kann dir ja jemand helfen!


Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, zeichnet er ein Schiff.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich ne Pause mache vergess ich nur wieder was ich tun wollte bzw. komm ausm tritt und das dauert wieder bis ich drin bin... drecksgimp


----------



## Seebeck (2. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> drecksgimp


Nein. Gimp ist nicht schuld daran, wenn du vergisst, was du machen wolltest.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (2. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> KRISE! GNARRR! *haare rauf*



nerdrage, errinerrt mich irgendwie an die leavers reihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Gimp? Paint ist VIEL BESSER.. was fürn Schiff denn? O.o


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Schau im Designthread nach... davon die Seitenansicht...

Paint ist fürn Arsch...


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (2. Juni 2009)

abprobo nerdrage, ich schau jetzt mal leavers an, wer nicht weiß was es ist, isn newfag, ne scherz bei seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#



http://www.toonhaze.com/cartoons.html der link zu leavers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (2. Juni 2009)

lol wo sind den alle hin? schaut ihr euch alle jetzt leavers an? o0


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

*wink* Hier bin ich


----------



## Aero_one (2. Juni 2009)

hab mir mal 2 folgen angeschaut .... find die net so berauschend


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber naja ... geschmäcker sind verschieden


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (2. Juni 2009)

naja die witze versteht man erst, wenn man DotA spielt bzw gespielt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw anfang von folge 2 is genial

Hello luck.duck....long.....time......not.....SEEN! *gesicht verdreht*

oder

omfg u took my frag

fuck you momma

don´t call my momma anything, i will kill you!


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

DotAaaa!
Ich schau's mir jetzt auch mal an


----------



## Seebeck (2. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> lol wo sind den alle hin? schaut ihr euch alle jetzt leavers an? o0


Ja, ich habs mir angeguckt. War nicht gerade berauschend, aber amüsant genug, es zu gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (2. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Ja, ich habs mir angeguckt. War nicht gerade berauschend, aber amüsant genug, es zu gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie schon gesagt, man muss DotA kennen, sonst versteht man ungefähr 70% der witze da nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ps: zbs der witz bei leavers 3 mit zeus und SA


----------



## Seebeck (2. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, man muss DotA kennen, sonst versteht man ungefähr 70% der witze da nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das erklärt einiges...


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (2. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Das erklärt einiges...



zbs das mit Balanar als er sein ultimat fähigkeit macht (das es nacht wird), denn wenn es nacht wird, ist er in eine art "berseker rausch" wo er glaub ich 60% schneller läuft, 40% schneller schlägt, und seine fähigkeiten doppelt so stark werden


----------



## Seebeck (2. Juni 2009)

Neue Diskussionsgrundlage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> wenn du sie schon verehrst, dann solltest du wenigstens wissen dass sie ne tussi is ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Hä?


----------



## Seebeck (2. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hä?






> A: ich nehme dich erst wieder wahr wenn du 1. das ziel hat ein otaku zu wrden 2. haruhi als gott verehrst und 3. punkt 1 und 2 als dein lebensinhalt hast
> B: o_O
> B: Dann wars das
> B: Denn Punkt 2 wird niemals eintreten
> ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Aha Oo


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Frage: Ich hab sagen wir eine Kurve gezeichnet von oben, wenn ich die Kurve nun von der Seite anschaue, was sehe ich da? 

Eine gerade Linie?
oder
Eine leichte Wölbung?


----------



## Ol@f (2. Juni 2009)

Welche Dimensionen betrachtest du dabei?

Und wie defnierst du "von der Seite anschaun" ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Hat sich schon erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mal schnell mit C4D ne Kurve gebastelt und die dann passend angeschaut ^^


----------



## Ol@f (2. Juni 2009)

Hmm, ok.^^


----------



## Aero_one (2. Juni 2009)

Oh man ... in 3 Std. muss ich aufstehen und wieder zur Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hätte mir länger Urlaub nehmen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Frage: Ich hab sagen wir eine Kurve gezeichnet von oben, wenn ich die Kurve nun von der Seite anschaue, was sehe ich da?





> Eine gerade Linie



Behaupte ich einfach mal...


----------



## Rin (2. Juni 2009)

Morgähhhn schön das ich nicht der einzige bin der nicht schlafen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benski235 (2. Juni 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Ol@f (2. Juni 2009)

Morgen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Wuhuu fast fertig!
Mir fehlen nur noch die Pylonen für die Warpgondeln und die Warpgondeln, dann ist die Seitenansicht fertig!
Danach kommt nur noch das einfache colorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (2. Juni 2009)

Was soll denn am Ende rauskommen?


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Irgendson Schiff was er mit Gimp an nem ganzen Tap malt, bzw die hälfte. Und er glaubt da interessiert hier jeden, oder er redet mit sich selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&#8364;dith: *schmacht* Hachja, die Rote Edition.. mein erstes Gameboyspiel.. das waren noch Zeiten, mit dem großen, grauen Gameboy. Schade das Blizz.. ehh, Nintendo so einen weg eingeschlagen hat, ich fands früher besser. *seufz* Bisasam!!!^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Endlich fertig!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Doppelpost LALLALALALALA

Edit: Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Endlich fertig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5.58 <-- LOL NUB zu früh


----------



## Skatero (2. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 5.58 <-- LOL NUB zu früh



Ja ich weiß... ich wollte auch um punkt 6 abschließen aber ich war sooo müde!


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2009)

head -> tastatur -> post -> fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trozdem talü 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. Juni 2009)

Ich bin immer erst nach dem Schlafen müde. Bzw. in der Schule.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Juni 2009)

leeeeeeeroy

grad ubrs gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2009)

;P na dann gz ^^


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Endlich fertig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und dafür hast du ach so lange gebraucht? Oo


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Juni 2009)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=T...tot+als+Jenkins
fällt mir da nur ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Und dafür hast du ach so lange gebraucht? Oo


wie willstn gegen den linkblocker protestieren?^^
und @brille dein link funzt bei mir net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Ist der Thread hier eigentlich wirklich grenzenlos?^^Das hier ist ja immerhin beitrag Nummer 82697..


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wie willstn gegen den linkblocker protestieren?^^


Überleg mal ganz scharf und schau dir meine Signatur nochal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tabuno, brilles Link führt zu ner Gilde die "Lieber tot als Jenkins" heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Überleg mal ganz scharf und schau dir meine Signatur nochal an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja commt? versteh ich aber net :O


----------



## Lillyan (2. Juni 2009)

*demonstrativ räusper*


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Ach, Hi Lillyan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2009)

Zum glück kann ich mit Opera all diese Bilder blockieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Und dafür hast du ach so lange gebraucht? Oo



Ja habe ich!
Was dagegen? Ich bin halt nicht so begabt... pff... machs erstmal besser *grmpf*


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Juni 2009)

Nabend



Razyl schrieb:


> Zum glück kann ich mit Opera all diese Bilder blockieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja hab mich au schon gewundert warum die Valenths nimmer da sind ... aber es is ja der liebe Browser der mich davor schützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zum glück kann ich mit Opera all diese Bilder blockieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was für Bilder?
@Selor Machst du sowas öfters? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Was für Bilder?
> @Selor Machst du sowas öfters?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein tu ich nicht, normalerweise bastel ich nur bilder zusammen sprich Signaturen... und nix selber Zeichnen...


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei Firefox hab ich n Addon das AdBlock Plus heißt - aber da block ich alle AUßER Valenth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein tu ich nicht, normalerweise bastel ich nur bilder zusammen sprich Signaturen... und nix selber Zeichnen...


Ah, gut^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Ah, gut^^



Was ist daran gut?


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was ist daran gut?


Weil du dann doch lieber auf paint umschwenken solltest


----------



## Kronas (2. Juni 2009)

ich hab mookuh angerufen
er kommt erst sonntag wieder! :O


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Bei Firefox hab ich n Addon das AdBlock Plus heißt - aber da block ich alle AUßER Valenth
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da muss das internet bei dir aber öde aussehen wenn es ALLES bockt ausser den valenth mist ..


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Weil du dann doch lieber auf paint umschwenken solltest



Warum? Paint ist fürn Arsch und noch schrecklicher...


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Weil du dann doch lieber auf paint umschwenken solltest



ahja .. und du bist soviel besser ... *ehm not*


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Was für Bilder?


Die blöden Bilder in deiner sig ... valenth und so


----------



## Tabuno (2. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hab mookuh angerufen
> er kommt erst sonntag wieder! :O


wieso erst sonntag?


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum? Paint ist fürn Arsch und noch schrecklicher...


Hmm... also ich find paint(.net !?) kommt nähert an Photoshop ran als Gimp


----------



## Kronas (2. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wieso erst sonntag?


seine tierpfleger haben ihn in tschechien vergessen


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> da muss das internet bei dir aber öde aussehen wenn es ALLES bockt ausser den valenth mist ..


>.> Jaja, da hab ich mich wohl Selfownd.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Hmm... also ich find paint(.net !?) kommt nähert an Photoshop ran als Gimp



WTF?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> seine tierpfleger haben ihn in tschechien vergessen


ist mookuh tscheche oder macht der da nur urlaub? :S


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Hmm... also ich find paint(.net !?) kommt nähert an Photoshop ran als Gimp


ps > all .. 
gimp kann aber mehr als paint.net .. nur isses bisle wirr aufgebaut

aber so teuer ist cs3 auch nimmer .. und cs4 brauchst nid umbedingt finde ich .. ausser du machst es beruflich


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist mookuh tscheche oder macht der da nur urlaub? :S


da kommt das lecker fleisch halt her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Hmm.. also ich weiß nicht wies bei Gimp ist, aber dafür kannste bei Paint alle möglichen Tools noch nachtröglich reinbasteln - das gefällt mir am meisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, und wie du selbst gesagt hast die benutzerfreundliche oberfläche.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Ich denke ich werd für Vektor Grafiken eh auf Inkscape wechseln...


----------



## Kronas (2. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist mookuh tscheche oder macht der da nur urlaub? :S


er macht urlaub^^
atm guckt er doktor haus und holt sich einen runter
auszug aus unserm gespräch:
Moo: Im moment lieg ich im Hotelzimmer Kuhstall und guck Dr. House.
Ich:...und holst dir einen runter.
Moo: Ja klar, immer!

edit: damit niemand etwas falsch versteht, er holt sich einen klaustaler alkoholfrei vom schrank runter!


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

xD
EDITIERT
HIER
VIELE
WÖRTER
UND
ZEILEN
REIN


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Juni 2009)

Wer von euch hat noch Tests/Schularbeiten/Klausuren ?

*Themacrash* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> xD


1 word post
*lillyan ruf* kuk !! ein pööööser user 

hmm mist sollte ja noch razyl's blog header machen -.- aber irgendwie keine lust atm ... 
ich geh ma wieder wech freundin besuchen

hf leute und gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat noch Tests/Schularbeiten/Klausuren ?
> 
> *Themacrash*
> 
> ...


donnerstag mathe


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm mist sollte ja noch razyl's blog header machen -.- aber irgendwie keine lust atm ...
> ich geh ma wieder wech freundin besuchen


Mach das ding bei deiner freundin einfach


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

<- Pfingstferien und wartet nun auf seine DVDs..


----------



## Skatero (2. Juni 2009)

Habe in 5 Wochen wieder Ferien und zwar ganze 5 Wochen.


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> donnerstag mathe


Mittwoch Englisch Semsterstoff(Ich hasse Englisch, Französisch)
Donnerstag Chemie Test(Nüscht gelernt, warum auch ?)
Freitag Mathe Test(Auch nüscht gelernt)

lg


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mach das ding bei deiner freundin einfach



.... glaub mir da hab ich anderes zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ausserdem hast gesagt ich hab zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hf leute und gn8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dir auch viel spaß hrhr ;D

achja kronas: wo isn die kuh? prag?^^


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Habe in 5 Wochen wieder Ferien und zwar ganze 5 Wochen.


Nächste woche Donnerstag Freitag frei, dann 1 woche In Kärnten Sommersportwoche, Wildwasser dann offiziell noch 3 wochen schule (da machen wir sowieso nix mehr) und dann 9 Wochen frei DD

lg


----------



## Kronas (2. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> achja kronas: wo isn die kuh? prag?^^


soll ich nochma anrufen?^^


----------



## Skatero (2. Juni 2009)

Am Freitag hatte ich eine Mathprobe. (Eine 5 Juhu!)
Heute hatte ich eine Englischprobe, aber Englisch is no problemo!


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Englisch kommt durch WoW, Foren etc von alleine viel zusammen^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> .... glaub mir da hab ich anderes zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was hasten da besseres zu tun? xD
Und ja,klar hast Zeit... ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> soll ich nochma anrufen?^^


wenn du so freundlich wärst ;D


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was hasten da besseres zu tun? xD
> Und ja,klar hast Zeit... ^^



hmm die ersten 10 dinge die mir einfallen sind gegen nettiquette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


morgen länger arbeiten .. donnerstag evtl zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm die ersten 10 dinge die mir einfallen sind gegen nettiquette
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur 10? *fg*


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm die ersten 10 dinge die mir einfallen sind gegen nettiquette
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So schlimm kann es net sein xD
Joa klar mach nur mach nur :>


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Juni 2009)

Ich hab auch nen Auftrag



> Hintergrundfarbe würde ich jetz mal sagen schwarz
> Dann schriftfarbe eher hellgrün bzw. orange is egal^^
> Schriftgröße/art also hald so groß dass man es gut lesen kann....vll. comicschrift...etc.
> 
> also "Mother´s Army" wäre halt für ein Graffitibild in Counter Strike: Source....



Hab totale Denkblokade, und keine Lust ^^

lg


----------



## Silenzz (2. Juni 2009)

N'Abend...


----------



## Skatero (2. Juni 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend...


Abend


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend...


Abend Silenzz


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Juni 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend...


wasn los?^^


----------



## Tabuno (2. Juni 2009)

bin pennen n8


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Juni 2009)

gute nacht tabuno :S


----------



## Silenzz (2. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wasn los?^^


Zuviel zu tun und zu wenig zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du so freundlich wärst ;D


*telefon rauskram*
wischau sagt er
du schuldest mir 30 cent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Kronas.. war mal auf deinen Signaturlinks..

Einfach nur geil. Einsame Spitzenklasse.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *telefon rauskram*
> wischau sagt er
> du schuldest mir 30 cent
> 
> ...


wischau... was will der denn da, das ist doch lahm^^
er soll nach praha, ist viel schöner^^
aber danke fürs nachfragen.
zu den 30 cent: komm se dir doch hier abholen lawl :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig


Schau dir doch Parodien auf Youtube an ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Schau dir doch Parodien auf Youtube an ^^



Bäh... ne danke...


----------



## nemø (2. Juni 2009)

was genau soll dieses vid vermitteln ?


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Juni 2009)

Ich dreh die boxen wien bekloppter auf weil keine musik kommt Oo Dacht schon die sind hin

lg


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Juni 2009)

so bin nu lvl 13 3/4 bei VG und leg mich nach den impressionen meines ersten Dungeons schlafen   GN8


----------



## Zonalar (2. Juni 2009)

tag zusammen. 
Hey, ich bin so auf der Fresse, ich glaub ich sollte mal bald schlafen.
Aber ich will nich.


----------



## Skatero (2. Juni 2009)

Hmm eine The legend of Zelda-mmorpg wäre doch eine gute Idee oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seebeck (2. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm eine The legend of Zelda-mmorpg wäre doch eine gute Idee oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Natürlich... das wird eh nix das wird sicher total super.


----------



## Zonalar (2. Juni 2009)

Ich würds sofort kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich Geld hätte, oder eine Wii. Oder denkt ihr, dass nintendo sowas auf nen Pc umsetzt?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich würds sofort kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich denke nicht, dass nintendo sowas überhaupt umsetzt...


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm eine The legend of Zelda-mmorpg wäre doch eine gute Idee oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wird nie kommen...
Wir haben genug MMO´s


----------



## Zonalar (2. Juni 2009)

-"Du kannst als Fee den legendären Helden Link unterstützen und ihn alle Fragen beantworten! Zum Beispiel wirst du den Unerschioed zwiscvhen insgesamt 23 verschiedenen Skelette kennen!"

- "Spiele den Deku-Baum. VIele Jahre Weisheit und Güte. Dein Wissen ist so gross wie ein bodenloser Abgrund! Du kannst alle Fragen beantworten! Allerdings büsst du sehr viel beweglichkeit ein..."

- "Spiele eine Skulltula! Du kannst dein eigenes Netz machen! Hänge im Net herum und warte auf eine unachtsame Fee, die sich verfängt! Über 2 sensationelle Bewegungsmöglichkeiten."

- " Oder lerne die Abgründe des Meeres als Fisch kennen! Entkomme riesigen Meeresgeschöpfen und Oktopussen. Als grösste Herausforderung lasse dich in einem Zweikampf zwischen dir und Link nicht einfangen und entkomme dem gefährlichen Angelhaken!"


----------



## Skatero (2. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> - " Oder lerne die Abgründe des Meeres als Fisch kennen! Entkomme riesigen Meeresgeschöpfen und Oktopussen. Als grösste Herausforderung lasse dich in einem Zweikampf zwischen dir und Link nicht einfangen und entkomme dem gefährlichen Angelhaken!"


Also Zora. ALS ZORA!
Dann gibts noch die Goronen.
Ab Lv X kann man in die Schattenwelt.
Es würde vieles möglich sein. Es wäre ein tolles MMO.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Au ja, ich liebe Zelda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (2. Juni 2009)

Hat einer von euch die E3 verfolgt? wenn ja wer war am besten


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch die E3 verfolgt? wenn ja wer war am besten


Direkt verfolgt nicht.
Allerdings war der SW TOR Trailer schon richtig hammer. Die Modern Warfare II ingame szenen sind auch richtig hammer.
Enttäuschend waren Nintendo und Microsoft


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wird nie kommen...
> Wir haben genug MMO´s


Stimmt. Irgendwann sollte man merken das der Markt an MMOs gesättigt ist, und um einen Marktführer in Sachen MMO wie Blizzard zu überbieten muss man schon wirklich ein Überragendes Spiel rausbringen weil dieses Spiel an WoW gemessen wird und das schafft sowieso niemand mehr, außer Blizzard macht WoW noch schlechter ...

Außerdem, hat Nintendo überhaupt schonmal ein PC-Spiel rausgebracht ? Das würd ja die eigene Konsole runterdrücken 

lg


----------



## Skatero (2. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Stimmt. Irgendwann sollte man merken das der Markt an MMOs gesättigt ist, und um einen Marktführer in Sachen MMO wie Blizzard zu überbieten muss man schon wirklich ein Überragendes Spiel rausbringen weil dieses Spiel an WoW gemessen wird und das schafft sowieso niemand mehr, außer Blizzard macht WoW noch schlechter ...
> 
> Außerdem, hat Nintendo überhaupt schonmal ein PC-Spiel rausgebracht ? Das würd ja die eigene Konsole runterdrücken
> 
> lg


Man kann auch mit der Wii online spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Stimmt. Irgendwann sollte man merken das der Markt an MMOs gesättigt ist, und um einen Marktführer in Sachen MMO wie Blizzard zu überbieten muss man schon wirklich ein Überragendes Spiel rausbringen weil dieses Spiel an WoW gemessen wird und das schafft sowieso niemand mehr, außer Blizzard macht WoW noch schlechter ...


SW TOR wird der nächste ganz große WoW konkurrent <3

@ Skatero:
Träum weiter,das Nintendo jemals ein Zelda MMO macht...


----------



## Skatero (2. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Skatero:
> Träum weiter,das Nintendo jemals ein Zelda MMO macht...


Ich darf doch träumen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wo kann man das SW Video anschauen?


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wo kann man das SW Video anschauen?


http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/rollenspiel...d_republic.html


----------



## Skatero (2. Juni 2009)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus.
Aber wie soll man "komplette Sprachausgabe" verstehen? Man kann also direkt mit anderen Leuten sprechen?


----------



## Skatero (2. Juni 2009)

Also ich geh jetzt mal.
Werde die Antwort morgen schon noch sehen.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sieht nicht schlecht aus.
> Aber wie soll man "komplette Sprachausgabe" verstehen? Man kann also direkt mit anderen Leuten sprechen?


Nein,jeder NPC hat einen bestimmten text.
Nehmen wir z.B. an Questgeber X gibt dir eine bestimmte Quest - typisch in Rollenspielen steht da nun ein langer Text... in WoW wird der vom NPC nicht gesprochen. In SW TOR dann schon.
Jeder NPC in der Welt hat einen bestimmten text den er spricht.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Juni 2009)

juten abend^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Juni 2009)

bist ja auch mal wieder hier... abend^^


----------



## Seebeck (2. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> juten abend^^


Guten Abend Mano


----------



## Manoroth (2. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bist ja auch mal wieder hier... abend^^



aba sicher^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Juni 2009)

Man is das leer.
Manoroth? Biste noch da?

Edit: Wird mal Zeit, dass du deine Pn's durchlest^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (3. Juni 2009)

Gute Nacht Freunde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (3. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend an alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seebeck (3. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Guten Abend an alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Guten Abend


----------



## Medmius (3. Juni 2009)

Wasn los? Alle schon am schlafen?


----------



## Seebeck (3. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Wasn los? Alle schon am schlafen?


Alle nicht.  Aber fast alle wies aussieht

Yohohoho ich bin jetzt auch mal weg


----------



## Zonalar (3. Juni 2009)

*Schlüssel ins Loch steck*
*Umdreh*

So, der Thread is offen!


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2009)

*Ring Ring*

Hallo?


----------



## Nuffing (3. Juni 2009)

ABEND XD


----------



## Zonalar (3. Juni 2009)

Hi Nuffing. Wers das auf deinem Ava?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ABEND XD


na, ma wieder neues foto? :>


----------



## Tabuno (3. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWm1SNu0m6o
was ist denn mit karsten los?^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ABEND XD


Langsam wirds peinlich....


----------



## Manoroth (3. Juni 2009)

juten abend volk^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWm1SNu0m6o
> was ist denn mit karsten los?^^


was zur hölle???


----------



## Zonalar (3. Juni 2009)

Tag  Manoroth


----------



## Manoroth (3. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag  Manoroth



hey ho^^


----------



## Tabuno (3. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was zur hölle???


ich bekomm immer nen lachflash wenn er los läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich bekomm immer nen lachflash wenn er los läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja aber warum? ich blick da net durch^^


----------



## Tabuno (3. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja aber warum? ich blick da net durch^^


vlt ist er auf drogen? wer weiß?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> vlt ist er auf drogen? wer weiß?


hm könnte sein xD


----------



## Manoroth (3. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm könnte sein xD



ne laut vox hat der diabetes und tickt bei stress n bisserl aus^^


----------



## Tabuno (3. Juni 2009)

finds voll lustig das der postcounter im spieleforum abgeschafft wurde *g*


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> finds voll lustig das der postcounter im spieleforum abgeschafft wurde *g*


Verdammt aber auch


----------



## Seebeck (3. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> finds voll lustig das der postcounter im spieleforum abgeschafft wurde *g*


wahahaha da werden sich einige sicher ärgern *schadenfroh*


----------



## Tabuno (3. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> wahahaha da werden sich einige sicher ärgern *schadenfroh*


jep, wird sehr selten gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Juni 2009)

HE Manoroth, liest du dir dein Pn's eigendlich durch?


----------



## Seebeck (3. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> HE Manoroth, liest du dir dein Pn's eigendlich durch?


Da du gestern schonmal was ähnliches gefragt hast, würde ich mal sagen:  Nein.

Ich könnte aber auch sagen:  Er antwortet nur Leuten, die er mag


----------



## Zonalar (3. Juni 2009)

Ich hab gestern auch gefragt, allerdings eine Stunde später nach seinen Post. Also könnt es auch sein, dass er den Post nicht gelesen hat^^
Oder er mar mich wirklich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Manoroth (3. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> HE Manoroth, liest du dir dein Pn's eigendlich durch?



jo mach ich gelegentlich ma^^ sry aba hab sie immer erst zu späht gesehn^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Juni 2009)

Abend

verdammt, er mag ihn doch ;D


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Juni 2009)

Nabend !

Schule is langsam nur mehr schlafen und warten bis endlich Sommerferien sind :/

Und ich glaub meine Geo-Lehrerin, spielt WoW.

lg


----------



## Manoroth (3. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> verdammt, er mag ihn doch ;D



abend^^

und das hab ich net beantwortet^^


----------



## Seebeck (3. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Und ich glaub meine Geo-Lehrerin, spielt WoW.


Wie kommst du zu so einer "schweren" Anschuldigung?!  Das würde ja bedeuten, dass Lehrer Menschen sind o_O



Manoroth schrieb:


> und das hab ich net beantwortet^^


Ich wusste es doch!


----------



## Zonalar (3. Juni 2009)

Weisste manoroth, mein handy is Kaputt und ich kann nix mehr damit machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also kann ich auch keine SmS mehr schreiben oder lesen und somit ist buffed.de die einzige Kommunikationsplattform, mit der ich dich momentan erreiche^^
Aber du warst in letzter Zeit einfach nicht da...


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Juni 2009)

armes bubu  ;D
*keksreich*

tach aero


----------



## Aero_one (3. Juni 2009)

aloha


----------



## Manoroth (3. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Weisste manoroth, mein handy is Kaputt und ich kann nix mehr damit machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo hatte ne woche kein i-net^^


----------



## Tabuno (3. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Und ich glaub meine Geo-Lehrerin, spielt WoW.


erzähl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Juni 2009)

Juhu, ein Keks ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Wie kommst du zu so einer "schweren" Anschuldigung?!  Das würde ja bedeuten, dass Lehrer Menschen sind o_O


Naja 
1. Is die immer total Verplant obwohl die kaum Fächer unterrichtet
2. Meistens 0 vorbereitet
3. Hat mal Horde statt Herde gesagt
4. Sie is noch jung genug, um WoW zu spielen

Naja is nicht eindeutig, aber der Verdacht is da ^^

lg


----------



## Loinus (3. Juni 2009)

Sagt mal... geht bei euch Youtube? Bei mir kommt ein Server error xD


----------



## Tabuno (3. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Naja
> 1. Is die immer total Verplant obwohl die kaum Fächer unterrichtet


du beleidigist grade wow spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Juni 2009)

Loinus schrieb:


> Sagt mal... geht bei euch Youtube? Bei mir kommt ein Server error xD



nope bei mir ists auch down-.-


----------



## Zonalar (3. Juni 2009)

We kann man ne WOche kein Internet haben? Haste die Rechnungen nicht bezahlt oder wie?


----------



## Medmius (3. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend ihr Schwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> du beleidigist grade wow spieler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kenns noch aus meiner WoW Zeit, da geht einem eben dann die Zeit zum lernen doch ein wenig ab, außer man ist Gelegenheitsspieler, was in WoW ziemlich deprimierend ist wie ich finde, weil man dann nicht wirklich viel erreichen kann

Bin ich Paranoid, weil ich meine DNS-Server geändert hab, weil mein Vadder meine Besuchten Seiten bei unserm Provider abrufen kann ? Nicht das ich auf irgendwelche Seiten ginge, die für mich irgendwie verbpten wären sondern, ich hass das Gefühl Überwacht zu werden. Ihr deutschen kennt das sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Tabuno (3. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich kenns noch aus meiner WoW Zeit, da geht einem eben dann die Zeit zum lernen doch ein wenig ab,


ach ich spiel nicht mehr so oft wow und hab trotzdem nen recht hohes arena rating, eher durch das INTERNET lern ich weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Juni 2009)

Ich hab den smaragdtgrünen Welpling^^ Selbst erfarmt. Hat ne ganze Woche gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> We kann man ne WOche kein Internet haben? Haste die Rechnungen nicht bezahlt oder wie?



nein mein vater hats mir abgeklemmt weil cih meiner sis net grilliern helfen wollte und lieber auf nen mittelalter markt gegangen bin^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Juni 2009)

Autsch


----------



## Seebeck (3. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nein mein vater hats mir abgeklemmt weil cih meiner sis net grilliern helfen wollte und lieber auf nen mittelalter markt gegangen bin^^


Selber schuld.  Was ist eigentlich "grilliern" ?


----------



## Zonalar (3. Juni 2009)

grillieren ist, wenn man nen Grill hat, Feuer drin anmacht, und Würste aufs Gitter legt.

So ungefähr.


----------



## Seebeck (3. Juni 2009)

hahaha soll das heißen, dass deine Schwester alleine den Grill nicht angezündet kriegt oder warum du hast du dafür Ärger gekriegt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (3. Juni 2009)

bin dann mal schlafen, nachti.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Juni 2009)

Nachtinacht


----------



## Zonalar (3. Juni 2009)

Wasn mit euch los? Wo seid ihr? Schon alle schlafen?


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2009)

Hmm, da jetzt im Forenspiele keine Posts mehr gezählt werden spam ich hier etwas rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Juni 2009)

Darum ist dein Postcounter höher als meine!

Bist du ein Pokémon?


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2009)

Nö, ein Digimon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seebeck (3. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wasn mit euch los? Wo seid ihr? Schon alle schlafen?


Ne ich guck nur Animes, daher post ich nur alle halbe Stunde was (aber auch nur wenn was interessantes geschrieben wurde)


----------



## Aero_one (3. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Ne ich guck nur Animes, daher post ich nur alle halbe Stunde was (aber auch nur wenn was interessantes geschrieben wurde)



Dem schließe ich mich auch mal an ... 

Noch 2 Tage dann 3 Wochen Urlaub inc. Wuhuu


----------



## Seebeck (3. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich auch mal an ...
> 
> Noch 2 Tage dann 3 Wochen Urlaub inc. Wuhuu





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Jaja.. wenn es nur noch wenig Tage zu einem Urlaub hin sind, dann vergeht die Zeit im Büro (oder wo man halt arbeitet..) um so langsamer..


----------



## Zonalar (3. Juni 2009)

Übernächster Woche gehen wir nach Elba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit der Klasse


----------



## Manoroth (3. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> hahaha soll das heißen, dass deine Schwester alleine den Grill nicht angezündet kriegt oder warum du hast du dafür Ärger gekriegt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup genau das heissts... und sie verbrennt die grillsachn immer (würste etc)


----------



## Seebeck (3. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Übernächster Woche gehen wir nach Elba
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ihr reist nach Elba(n)?! o.O  Passt auf, dass euch die Riesen nicht niedertrampeln.



Manoroth schrieb:


> jup genau das heissts... und sie verbrennt die grillsachn immer (würste etc)


haha Da heißts immer "Frauen und Technik"...    "Frauen in der Natur (im Freien)"  ist genau so schlimm


----------



## Manoroth (3. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> haha Da heißts immer "Frauen und Technik"...    "Frauen in der Natur (im Freien)"  ist genau so schlimm



nein das is noch viel schlimmer meist^^


----------



## Aero_one (3. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Jaja.. wenn es nur noch wenig Tage zu einem Urlaub hin sind, dann vergeht die Zeit im Büro (oder wo man halt arbeitet..) um so langsamer..



Joa ... iwie. kommen mir die Tage länger vor. Aber naja aufs Ziel fokussieren und freuen ... ( 3 Wochen Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Skatero (3. Juni 2009)

Übrigens die Eukalyptusblätter (wie schreibt man das?) sind übrigens wie eine Droge. Jedenfalls für Koalas. Wie es auf Menschen wirkt habe ich keine Ahnung.
Darum werden Koalabäre auch ziemlich agressiv und gewalttätig, wenn man die ihnen weg nimmt.

Und die Bäume gibts in Elba.


----------



## Seebeck (3. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nein das is noch viel schlimmer meist^^


Jo.. alle Gerüchte sind wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aero_one schrieb:


> Joa ... iwie. kommen mir die Tage länger vor. Aber naja aufs Ziel fokussieren und freuen ... ( 3 Wochen Urlaub
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


3 Wochen.. warum nimmst du diese 3 Wochen die man sich mehr oder weniger bestimmen kann (2 Wochen sind ja zu Weihnachten festgelegt im Normalfall) nicht im Sommer?



Skatero schrieb:


> Übrigens die Eukalyptusblätter (wie schreibt man das?) sind übrigens wie eine Droge. Jedenfalls für Koalas. Wie es auf Menschen wirkt habe ich keine Ahnung.
> Darum werden Koalabäre auch ziemlich agressiv und gewalttätig, wenn man die ihnen weg nimmt.
> 
> *Und die Bäume gibts in Elba.*


Das heißt wenn wir Glück haben, versucht Benji die Koalas von ihrem Stoff wegzubringen und wird dabei geki..tzelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Juni 2009)

Die Koalas gibts da nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Juni 2009)

Keine Angst Seebeck. Danke, dass du dir um mich Sorgen machst, aber ich werds schon überleben und wiederkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du wirst mich nicht los.


----------



## Aero_one (3. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> 3 Wochen.. warum nimmst du diese 3 Wochen die man sich mehr oder weniger bestimmen kann (2 Wochen sind ja zu Weihnachten festgelegt im Normalfall) nicht im Sommer?



Hatte grade ne ellenlange Antwort geschrieben, aber den falschen Tab zugemacht -.-

Weil ... ich meinen Arbeitsvertrag selber schreiben durfte/musste, daher hab ich einen leicht übertriebenen Jahresurlaub. Ausserdem ist bei uns ab Juli so wenig zu tuen, das dann mein "2.ter Urlaub" anfängt ...

Deshalb jetzt schon


----------



## Skatero (3. Juni 2009)

Auf welcher Schwierigkeitsstufe spielst du eigentlich Jamlegend, Aero_one?


----------



## Aero_one (3. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Auf welcher Schwierigkeitsstufe spielst du eigentlich Jamlegend, Aero_one?



Kommt auf die Lieder an ... wenn ich die ein paar mal gespielt habe wechsel ich halt immer höher. Aber bei neuen Liedern fang ich immer bei "Normal" an ...

Wieso ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Juni 2009)

Ich muss jetzt offline.
Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Weil ich schwieriger als normal zu schwierig finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (3. Juni 2009)

Gn8

Joa... skilled heißt da nicht umsonst so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ist halt alles reine Übungssache ... btw. mal weiter "Jammen" bin


----------



## Zonalar (3. Juni 2009)

Frets on Fire ist auch ein cooles Spiel ala Guitar Hero, einfach für den Pc UND Mac. Müsst ihr mal ausprobieren, mir machts nen heiden Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (4. Juni 2009)

Wir wärs mit einer richtigen Gitarre?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das macht doch am allermeisten Spaß..
Ich kann nur jeden empfehlen mal damit anzufangen oder es wenigstens probiert zu haben. 
Und für die Basics braucht man auch nur etwa 2 Monate (so oder so ähnlich hab ich das zumindest  noch in Erinnerung^^).


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (4. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqIEvH7sGQ0


----------



## Seebeck (4. Juni 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqIEvH7sGQ0


Sag mal... kann es iiiirgendwie sein, dass du dich auf das kommende Halo freust?  Ist nur so ein Gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (4. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Sag mal... kann es iiiirgendwie sein, dass du dich auf das kommende Halo freust?  Ist nur so ein Gefühl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OH ja ich freu mich wie sau, wenn es ein Spiel gibt, für das ich töten würde dann wär es Halo!


EDIT: ich freu mich in etwa so *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOkF0McZKIw*


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Habt ihr die Seite gesehen die beim thread gepostet, der gerade geschlossen wurde? (nein ich werd den link hier nicht posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Der Schreiber von der Seite sollte wirklich mal seine aussprache zügeln, hier ein kleiner text von der Seite, indem es um Stierkämpfe geht:

Seit 1584 werden jedes Jahr in Tordesillas (Valladolid, Spanien) Stiere gequält und ermordet. Bei diesem so genannten Fest zu Ehren der "Virgen de la Peña" (irgend so ein beschissenes Katholikenfest) wird der Stier, über und über mit in seinen Körper gestochenen Lanzen, durch das ganze Dorf gejagt.


----------



## Anduris (4. Juni 2009)

salut!


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

"Irgend so ein beschissenes Katholikenfest"

...oh Gott... manche von euch, können euch denken, was ich mir dazu denke...


----------



## Aero_one (4. Juni 2009)

Naja ... kein Kommentar

Die Seite war bescheiden gesagt großer Schwachsinn. Aber um hier nicht die Flame Welle zu starten sag ich da besser nix zu ...

(Hätte nich gedacht, das Zam um die Zeit noch Threads closed xD)


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

Ach, der hatte wohl vorher noch ne Verabredung mit dem Wut-Eimer, nachdem er einem L2P-Kiddy eine Antwort geben wollte ^^ 
Hachja,d er Wut-Eimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sowas müsst ihr mal in den Buffed-shop stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würd in sofort kaufen.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Naja von der Tierquälerei halt ich selbst nicht viel, bin auch eher ein Tierlieber Mensch, aber die schreibweiße des autors von der seite, ist auf gut Deutsch gesagt: beschissen!


----------



## Night falls (4. Juni 2009)

> Habt ihr die Seite gesehen die beim thread gepostet, der gerade geschlossen wurde? (nein ich werd den link hier nicht posten tongue.gif)
> 
> Der Schreiber von der Seite sollte wirklich mal seine aussprache zügeln, hier ein kleiner text von der Seite, indem es um Stierkämpfe geht:
> 
> Seit 1584 werden jedes Jahr in Tordesillas (Valladolid, Spanien) Stiere gequält und ermordet. Bei diesem so genannten Fest zu Ehren der "Virgen de la Peña" (irgend so ein beschissenes Katholikenfest) wird der Stier, über und über mit in seinen Körper gestochenen Lanzen, durch das ganze Dorf gejagt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erzähl das dem Schreiber der Seite, und nicht uns...


----------



## Aero_one (4. Juni 2009)

Naja ... die ganze Aufmachnung der Seite war bescheiden. Vor allem der Schwachsinn mit der Türkei ... das hätte man auch "normaler" Ausdrücken können.

Ganz zu schweigen von den ach so tollen Fakten über die niedlichen Kampfhunde ....  Der will nur spielen ...
Kein Kommentar ...

Naja ... whatever


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

Mann, bin ich müde. Will aber nicht schlafen ^^


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Erzähl das dem Schreiber der Seite, und nicht uns...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bist nicht der einzige der hier Bilder hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mann, bin ich müde. Will aber nicht schlafen ^^



Da hilft nur eins Epinephrin & Koffein ... 

*Giant steps are what you take walking on the moon ...*


----------



## Ol@f (4. Juni 2009)

Hihi.

Ich kann nicht schlafen und werden morgen früh richtig verspackt sein. :i


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Da bin ich ja froh das ich noch Ferien habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> (Hätte nich gedacht, das Zam um die Zeit noch Threads closed xD)



Tja... *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Tja... *g*


na wer meldet sich denn hier zu worte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Tja... *g*



Zam hat Illigale Aufpushmittel genommen damit er denn ganzen Tag aufbleiben kann und Threads closen kann


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na wer meldet sich denn hier zu worte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft, dass ihr hier unbeobachtet seid. *g*


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

Na Zam? Haste gute Laune?


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft, dass ihr hier unbeobachtet seid. *g*


ich hatte es gehofft... verdammt ._.


----------



## Anduris (4. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft, dass ihr hier unbeobachtet seid. *g*


xD
ah ja zam ich versuch grad die Schildkröte zu angeln! LUCKER! ;D


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na Zam? Haste gute Laune?



Nie.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft, dass ihr hier unbeobachtet seid. *g*



Das war klar, ich bin eine paranoide Schildkröte, deswegen hab ich ja den Link hier nicht gepostet von dem Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

Solltest mal ne Runde Guitar Hero spieln, Zam^^ Das sorgt für gute Laune


----------



## Seebeck (4. Juni 2009)

Warum müssen die armen Admins persönlich aufpassen um die Uhrzeit?  Habt ihr kein Personal für die Nachtschicht? T.T


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Warum müssen die armen Admins persönlich aufpassen um die Uhrzeit?  Habt ihr kein Personal für die Nachtschicht? T.T



Auch wenn ich nicht so oft private Postings vornehme, bin ich trotzdem sehr viel hier unterwegs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Warum müssen die armen Admins persönlich aufpassen um die Uhrzeit?  Habt ihr kein Personal für die Nachtschicht? T.T



Glaubst du es findet sich leicht Mods die an Wochentagen von 0-6 hier aufpassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (4. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Warum müssen die armen Admins persönlich aufpassen um die Uhrzeit?  Habt ihr kein Personal für die Nachtschicht? T.T


Personal für die Nachtschicht, hört sich lustig an^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

Kommt halt davon, wenn man die Mods nicht bezahlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kommt halt davon, wenn man die Mods nicht bezahlt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kein Geld, aber andere Vorzüge - und damit bei weiten sehr viel mehr Entlohnung, als in anderen Communities. =)


----------



## Night falls (4. Juni 2009)

> Kein Geld, aber andere Vorzüge


z.B. der tägliche Umgang mit unverschämten Forenusern, eh? O:


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

Kannste ein paar nennen? Mir fällt auf Anhieb nichts ein, wofür es sich lohnen würde, Mod zu sein. Naja, ausser mehr Ansehen in der Community.


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kannste ein paar nennen? Mir fällt auf Anhieb nichts ein, wofür es sich lohnen würde, Mod zu sein. Naja, ausser mehr Ansehen in der Community.



Selbst wenn ich es nennen würde - Bewerbungen werden ignoriert. *g*


----------



## Anduris (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kannste ein paar nennen? Mir fällt auf Anhieb nichts ein, wofür es sich lohnen würde, Mod zu sein. Naja, ausser mehr Ansehen in der Community.


Spaß


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Spaß



Mh - ich hoffe die Mods haben das noch. *g* Eine Grundvoraussetzung sind starke Nerven und Ausdauer.


----------



## Aero_one (4. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> ...bin ich trotzdem sehr viel hier unterwegs.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bleibt wohl nicht aus bei einer Com. die sich bei jeder sich bietenen Gelegenheit anflamt oder Spam produziert xD 

...

Hmm ehrlich gesagt versteh ich grad nicht wieso man einen Mod. bezahlen soll ... ?


----------



## Night falls (4. Juni 2009)

> Spaß


Den man ohne den Posten eines Mods sicherlich niemals erlangen könnte... ._."


----------



## Seebeck (4. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> Glaubst du es findet sich leicht Mods die an Wochentagen von 0-6 hier aufpassen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Klar, die Frage ist nur, ob man Mods findet, die das machen würden und *auch was taugen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich würds machen, bin eh nachtaktiv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ZAM schrieb:


> Kein Geld, aber andere Vorzüge - und damit bei weiten sehr viel mehr Entlohnung, als in anderen Communities. =)


Was für andere Vorzüge denn?


----------



## Anduris (4. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - ich hoffe die Mods haben das noch. *g* Eine Grundvoraussetzung sind starke Nerven und Ausdauer.


Naja schon aber bin mir sicher, dass sie alle mit Spaß an der Sache sind. 
Klar muss es sehr nervig sein usw.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Was für andere Vorzüge denn?



Premium account, maybe?


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

Vllt bekommen sie ein gratis Buffed-T-shirt?


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2009)

Ich sag nicht was - ich sag nur dass es für den Zeitaufwand und das Herzblut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 entschädigt.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

Nadann müsen wir wohl Lillayn raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seebeck (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nadann müsen wir wohl *mit* Lillayn* reden*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*fix'd*
Reden, nicht raiden!   Immer diese WoW-Süchtler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nadann müsen wir wohl Lillayn raiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Instanz ist Tabu. *g*


----------



## Ol@f (4. Juni 2009)

Zitat aus Erziehung des Menschengeschlechts von Lessing:

'Es wird keine Belohnungen und Strafen mehr geben weil die menschliche Vernunft soweit entwickelt ist dass die Menschen das Gute tun weil es das Gute ist'

Das ist wahrscheinlich der Grund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (4. Juni 2009)

*g* Vielleicht bekommt er einige heiße Bräute daheim zugeschickt .. Hmm.. wer weiß? 8-)


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

mmmhhh... dann werde ich mich wohl in eure Mod-Gruppe einschleichen und den banhammer klauen^^Dann werdet ihr mir ne Million Euro bezahlen, wenn ihr ihn wieder wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

naja dann müsen wir eben Noxiel ausquetschen


----------



## Seebeck (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> mmmhhh... dann werde ich mich wohl in eure Mod-Gruppe einschleichen und den banhammer klauen^^Dann werdet ihr mir ne Million Euro bezahlen, wenn ihr ihn wieder wollt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Den hab ich schon längst geklaut für meinen zukünftigen Posten als Gm Admin Mod.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

Was? Schon wieder alle schlafen?

Zam? Gibt es eigendlich 2 Wuteimer? der nur dieser eine, der sich im Wut-Raum befindet.


----------



## Ol@f (4. Juni 2009)

Ne, suche aber grad dringend ein Blatt, was ich aber nirgends finde...^^


Edit. Naja, jetzt versuch ich mal zu schlafen. Hab ich ja noch 5 Stunden Zeit. Wuhu!!

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Und ich warte bis hier mal ws los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was? Schon wieder alle schlafen?



Also ich bin noch "da" ...


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

naja, ich vertreibe mir nebenbei die zeit indem ich in einem gewissen "/b/ board bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

was ist /b/ ? Ist das ein Smiley? Oder eine Abkürzung?


----------



## Seebeck (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> was ist /b/ ? Ist das ein Smiley? Oder eine Abkürzung?


4chan random.
Ganz böse, nichts für brave Christen wie dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> was ist /b/ ? Ist das ein Smiley? Oder eine Abkürzung?



omg, its a newfag


----------



## Seebeck (4. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> omg, its a newfag


Ich übersetze mal:   Oh mein Gott, da ist ein Neuer, der keine Ahnung hat!

Die wörtliche Übersetzung würde gegen die Netiquette verstoßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wette um 10 eure das ihr zuerst auf die 2 Mädchen geschaut habt, nicht auf die fehlende socke!


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

Ja, sorry! Es ist doch wohl keine Sünde, etwas nicht zu wissen! Jezz gleich auf mir rumhacken...


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ja, sorry! Es ist doch wohl keine Sünde, etwas nicht zu wissen! Jezz gleich auf mir rumhacken...



Das "Omg , its a newfag" ist nur eine redewendung die üblich bei 4chan ist, neben "Gtfo Newfag" ^.^


----------



## Seebeck (4. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> -bild-
> 
> Ich wette um 10 eure das ihr zuerst auf die 2 Mädchen geschaut habt, nicht auf die fehlende socke!


hahaha Das erste was ich mir angeguckt habe war dein Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Damit hast du die Wette doch irgendwie auch verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benji9 schrieb:


> Ja, sorry! Es ist doch wohl keine Sünde, etwas nicht zu wissen! Jezz gleich auf mir rumhacken...


Ich habe nicht auf dir rumgehackt. Das war ernst gemeint was ich gesagt habe, du würdest 4chan anstößig finden, besonders den random (/b/)-Bereich.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

was is 4chan?


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> was is 4chan?



Wie perverse kranke Seite für paranoide Schildkröten, so welche wie ich x.x


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

Dann will ich nicht wirklich wissen, über was dort geredet wird...


----------



## Seebeck (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> was is 4chan?


Eine Seite.  Sowas wie ein korrumpiertes Youtube für Bilder.   Dort sind aber großteils Bilder anzutreffen, die du mit Sicherheit nicht mögen wirst.  Ich erinnere mich da zB an ein Bild, das einen Geschlechtsakt mit einem Totenschädel gezeigt hat...


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

/b/ Random, wie der name schon sagt wird über "random" (zufall, also auf gut deutsch gesagt: es wird über alles geredet), und /b/ random ist ab 18+, und es herscht da meines wissens nach 2 Regeln:

1. Keine Pedobilder
2.Wenn du ein thread eröffnest, musst du ein Bild dazuposten


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Eine Seite.  Sowas wie ein korrumpiertes Youtube für Bilder.   Dort sind aber großteils Bilder anzutreffen, die du mit Sicherheit nicht mögen wirst.  Ich erinnere mich da zB an ein Bild, das einen Geschlechtsakt mit einem Totenschädel gezeigt hat...



Dafür wird ihn glaub ich /a/ mehr gefallen, da wird glaub ich manchmal auch ein paar perverse bilder gezeigt, aber die , die bilder gepostet ghaben, bekommen dann eh bann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil /a/ ist ja auch für u18


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

so. zeit zum schlafen.
Der Film is durch, und ich im Bett. Gut nacht.


----------



## Aero_one (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gut nacht.



G' Nacht ...

Hmm iwie. bin ich so begeistert von Jamlegend, das ich mir morgen mal Guitar Hero kaufen werde.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

immer wenn man anfängt abends von /a/ zu reden, geht einer weg, wiso nur? o_0


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

Dude, kuck auf die Uhr O.o Udn ich hab morgen noch schule!

So, aber jezz entgültig...


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Haha, ich hab noch ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seebeck (4. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> immer wenn man anfängt abends von /a/ zu reden, geht einer weg, wiso nur? o_0


Das sind die bösen spirituellen Energien die von diesem Bereich ausgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Das sind die bösen spirituellen Energien die von diesem Bereich ausgehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wtf? /a/ ist aufjedenfall "Besser" (in dem sinne von "Gut") als /b/ x.x


----------



## Seebeck (4. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> wtf? /a/ ist aufjedenfall "Besser" (in dem sinne von "Gut") als /b/ x.x


Dafür crittet /a/ öfter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Dafür crittet /a/ öfter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie meinste das jetzt? o0


----------



## Seebeck (4. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> Wie meinste das jetzt? o0


Genau so wie ichs geschrieben habe.


----------



## Rökchen (4. Juni 2009)

Buuhh wird schon spät...was macht ihr grad so? oO


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Rökchen schrieb:


> Buuhh wird schon spät...was macht ihr grad so? oO



bei /a/ und /b/ surfen, nebenbei hier noch rumgammeln, und die gründe aufzähle, wiso ich eig noch wach bin (in meinen gedanken)


----------



## Seebeck (4. Juni 2009)

Anime gucken und hier rumgurken


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Anime gucken und hier rumgurken



Welches anime?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffentlich fängt nicht das genre des animes das ihr gerade guckt mit h an


----------



## Aero_one (4. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Anime gucken und hier rumgurken



Dem schließe ich mich erneut an ... *gähn*


----------



## Rökchen (4. Juni 2009)

*gähn* ....WARUM seid ihr wach um mal die Konversation hoch zu treiben^^


----------



## Seebeck (4. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> Welches anime?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein.. nicht das Genre mit h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Momentan Cowboy Bebop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rökchen schrieb:


> *gähn* ....WARUM seid ihr wach um mal die Konversation hoch zu treiben^^


Sofern ich deine nicht ganz deutsch formulierte Frage richtig verstanden habe:  Ich bin wach weil ich ein nachtaktiver Mensch bin und das mehr oder weniger schon immer war


----------



## Manoroth (4. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> Welches anime?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das hab ich gerade angesehn^^ und jetzt mach ich mit soul eater weiter^^


----------



## Manoroth (4. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Nein.. nicht das Genre mit h
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hey nix gegen das H genre^^

comboy bebop is god!


----------



## Aero_one (4. Juni 2009)

Weil ich grundsätzlich wenig schlafe momentan...
Weil ich bei Jamlegend besser werden muss ...
Weil ich nicht schlafen kann ... o.0 doppelt ... hmm
Weil ich mir grade Animes reinzieh und mich über diese scheiß Werbeeinblendungen von Eatlime aufrege ...

 1 2 oder 3

Ob du wirklich richtig stehst, siehst du wenn das Licht angeht


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

hmmm das letzt anime was ich angeschaut habe war slayers...... muss mir mal die neue staffel angucken die am januar erschienen ist....


----------



## Seebeck (4. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey nix gegen das H genre^^


Ich habe nichts gegen hentais.. ich ziehe nur echte Frauen vor zur... Körperbetätigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen hentais.. ich ziehe nur echte Frauen vor zur... Körperbetätigung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das sowiso^^ aber hentais sind ganz amüsant^^


----------



## Aero_one (4. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen hentais.. ich ziehe nur echte Frauen vor zur... Körperbetätigung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grundsätzlich stimmt ich dir da zu ... aber manchmal sind Hentai´s ein netter "Zeitvertreib"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

genau deswegen hass ich H....... die Brüste bei den meisten sind einfach nur lächerlich groß, so groß das man die gar nichtmehr heben könnte bzw abartige rückenschmerzen bekommen würde


----------



## Manoroth (4. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> genau deswegen hass ich H....... die Brüste bei den meisten sind einfach nur lächerlich groß, so groß das man die gar nichtmehr heben könnte bzw abartige rückenschmerzen bekommen würde



jup... und wirklich schön ist das auch net

ne jute hand voll ok aba mehr? net unbedingt


----------



## Aero_one (4. Juni 2009)

Hmm ...also über solche Sachen denke ich ehrlich gesagt in so einem moment nicht nach. Oh man, these boobs are ridiculous big ...WTF

Von daher nice to see ... mehr nicht.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

auserdem mag ich keine H..... weil manche von denen einfach nur abartig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> auserdem mag ich keine H..... weil manche von denen einfach nur abartig sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



och dir sind doch lustig^^


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> och dir sind doch lustig^^



du findest es lustig wenn ein typ dem schwangeren mädchen/jungen frau die beine abhackt, den bauch aufschneidet, das baby rausholt, und dann, ihr wisst schon macht? o_0


----------



## Manoroth (4. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> du findest es lustig wenn ein typ dem schwangeren mädchen/jungen frau die beine abhackt, den bauch aufschneidet, das baby rausholt, und dann, ihr wisst schon macht? o_0



ok ne das is relariv... speziell^^ aba sowas hab ich bisher net jesehn^^


----------



## Aero_one (4. Juni 2009)

Naja ... wer sich Guro anschaut, was willst du erwarten ? Das ist schon kein "normaler" Hentai mehr sondern echt kranker scheiß. So leicht kannst du das ganze Genre nicht Verallgemeinern ...und sagen jeder Hentai wäre so aufgebaut.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Dann warst du auch nie bei /b/ da wird dieses h..... regelmässig gepostet x.x


----------



## Manoroth (4. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Naja ... wer sich Guro anschaut, was willst du erwarten ? Das ist schon kein "normaler" Hentai mehr sondern echt kranker scheiß. So leicht kannst du das ganze Genre nicht Verallgemeinern ...und sagen jeder Hentai wäre so aufgebaut.



ich sachte nur das ich die meisten hentais witzig finde^^ und bisher warn alle ganz amüsant^^



@ macra: nein da war ich nie^^


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Naja ich geh off, will morgen früh aufstehen und mein schurken leveln x.x


----------



## Aero_one (4. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich sachte nur das ich die meisten hentais witzig finde^^ und bisher warn alle ganz amüsant^^



Hmm ... eig. war mein Post an Macra gedacht aber naja ... fehlte wahrscheinlich ein quote xD
Whatever ...  ich mag "normale" Hentai´s ...they're fine 

Mal wieder Animes schauen bin ...


----------



## Manoroth (4. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Hmm ... eig. war mein Post an Macra gedacht aber naja ... fehlte wahrscheinlich ein quote xD
> Whatever ...  ich mag "normale" Hentai´s ...they're fine
> 
> Mal wieder Animes schauen bin ...



ah ok^^ bin schon die ganze zeit am animes schaun^^ und gleich geh cih fix duschen^^


----------



## Rökchen (4. Juni 2009)

Brrr /b/ is anstrendgend oO


----------



## Aero_one (4. Juni 2009)

Na dann ....wünsche allen einen schönen Tag ...

Aloha


----------



## Rökchen (4. Juni 2009)

Joa guten Morgen...


----------



## Banload (4. Juni 2009)

Ich eröffne hiermit den heutigen Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Juni 2009)

oh gott es geht wieder los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> oh gott es geht wieder los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Musst ja nicht hier sein... da ist der Ausgang


----------



## Kangrim (4. Juni 2009)

Was zur hölle ist /b/ ?


----------



## Skatero (4. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Banload (4. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Was zur hölle ist /b/ ?



Habe ich mich, ehrlich gesagt, auch gefragt - auch wenn es mich nicht interssiert.


----------



## Skatero (4. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Was zur hölle ist /b/ ?


/b/ ist ein "Abteil" von 4chan. 4chan zu verlinken ist hier auf Buffed verboten. Da darauf Sachen ab 18 zu sehen sind.
Was 4chan ist können andere Leute besser erklären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Was zur hölle ist /b/ ?


rndteil eines bestimmten image boards *hust*


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juni 2009)

wuhu meine erste user news wurde sofort genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wieso kann man eig call2pay nur übers festnetz machen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> rndteil eines bestimmten image boards *hust*


Den Namen zu nennen sollte doch noch in Ordnung sein oder?


----------



## Banload (4. Juni 2009)

Ihr kennt euch aber aus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. Juni 2009)

4chan ist übrigens pleite. Habe ich gelesen.
Achja http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=128IR21ZQa0&


----------



## Banload (4. Juni 2009)

Nichts los hier?


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juni 2009)

bin mal off byby


----------



## Banload (4. Juni 2009)

Cya


----------



## Seebeck (4. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Juni 2009)

Nächstes stückchen Grafik fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Diesmal nichts weltbewegendes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://selorkiith.deviantart.com/


----------



## yves1993 (4. Juni 2009)

So da bin ich auch mal wieder.
Hab endlich meinen Bildschirm wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... Naja wayne.

Wichtiger: Kommt einer von Euch grad auf Youtube? Bei mir läds und läds und hört nichtmehr auf...
Auch die Videos die hier verlinkt sind mit dem BB-Code sind nur ein weißes Feld...

Edit: Ok geht wieder. Wohl Internetkabelverstopfung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seebeck (4. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nächstes stückchen Grafik fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das erste war auch nichts weltbewegendes.



yves1993 schrieb:


> Kommt einer von Euch grad auf Youtube? Bei mir läds und läds und hört nichtmehr auf...
> Auch die Videos die hier verlinkt sind mit dem BB-Code sind nur ein weißes Feld...


Youtube ist down.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Das erste war auch nichts weltbewegendes.



Pfff...


----------



## sTereoType (4. Juni 2009)

nabend; buffed hat doch tatsächlich eine news von ROM rausgenommen aus dem Ticker und Archive(die mal wieder Werbung war). dafür doch mal ein top an die buffed crew und an alle die sich mit mir in den comments beschwert haben^^

edit: selor, manowar und michel bubblé? wie verträgt sich denn sowas^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Juni 2009)

Wie was wo?


----------



## sTereoType (4. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wie was wo?


ok, erklär ich mal meine gedankenwege. hatte dein deviantlink angeklickt. da ein bild als "normalo" von dir gesehen und das erinnerte mich an jemanden den ich als david kenne. auf deinem mybuffedprofil wollt ich namen checken(es war nicht david wie du weißt^^) und hab da deine musikrichtungen gesehen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ok, erklär ich mal meine gedankenwege. hatte dein deviantlink angeklickt. da ein bild als "normalo" von dir gesehen und das erinnerte mich an jemanden den ich als david kenne. auf deinem mybuffedprofil wollt ich namen checken(es war nicht david wie du weißt^^) und hab da deine musikrichtungen gesehen.



Eh ich meinte das mit der News 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein Musikgeschmack ist vielfältig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kommt halt immer auf meine Laune an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenns ganz toll ist läuft gerne mal Uptempo Smooth Jazz und wenn ich die richtige dicke Packung brauche Manowar rein und aufgedreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seebeck (4. Juni 2009)

Ich hasse Alkohol...


----------



## sTereoType (4. Juni 2009)

heute vormittag hab ich noch in eine romnews(eine neue) rreingeschrieben in der es um preisnachlass bei exptränen im itemshop ging. da hatte ich mal wieder gesagt das man die werbung bitte auch als solche kennzeichnen soll. als ich nach 20h wieder hier rein geguckt hatte, war die news nicht mehr da


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

/b/ ist nur was für oldfags, newfags werden immer mit einem herzlichen "Gtfo" begrüßt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> heute vormittag hab ich noch in eine romnews(eine neue) rreingeschrieben in der es um preisnachlass bei exptränen im itemshop ging. da hatte ich mal wieder gesagt das man die werbung bitte auch als solche kennzeichnen soll. als ich nach 20h wieder hier rein geguckt hatte, war die news nicht mehr da



Achso...

Tja, wenn man Buffed lang genug nervt gibts auch was... und wenns nur mit dem Banhammer ist, sie reagieren immerhin xD


----------



## yves1993 (4. Juni 2009)

Was heisst schon wieder gtfo? Go to fucking ...?


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2009)

glaub get the fuck out oder sowas


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Was heisst schon wieder gtfo? Go to fucking ...?



das heißt

"get the fuck out"

auf deutsch würde es heißen

"Verschwinde hier"


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

Tag zusammen.


----------



## Seebeck (4. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> das heißt
> 
> "get the fuck out"
> 
> ...


Eher  "Verpiss dich"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem heißt es doch "get the fuck off"  oder nicht?


----------



## Ol@f (4. Juni 2009)

Abend.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Eher  "Verpiss dich"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



joa schon, wollte das wort aber nicht schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nene, es heißt "Get the fuck out" nicht "Get the fuck off", weil das heißt was ganz anderes


----------



## Seebeck (4. Juni 2009)

[myvideo]6325595[/myvideo]

Wahahahahahaha


----------



## Anduris (4. Juni 2009)

hi
lol @video


----------



## yves1993 (4. Juni 2009)

Ok englisch versteh ich auch <.<
Naja danke wollte nur die Abkürzung wissen^^

Lol wenn die Geräusche wirklich von der Katze kommen will ich die sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (4. Juni 2009)

richtig nice.^^


Auch ganz "witzig"...^^
Politiker


----------



## Skatero (4. Juni 2009)

Seebeck schrieb:


> Ich hasse Alkohol...


Wieso denn?



Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> /b/ ist nur was für oldfags, newfags werden immer mit einem herzlichen "Gtfo" begrüßt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich kapier 4chan eh ned. Alles so unübersichtlich.


----------



## Anduris (4. Juni 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Lol wenn die Geräusche wirklich von der Katze kommen will ich die sofort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bezweifle mal stark, dass die Geräusche von der Katze kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anosnsten hat sie nen psychischen Schaden oder ist sehr stark alkoholisiert.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich kapier 4chan eh ned. Alles so unübersichtlich.



Das ist ja mit absicht so, so kann man gute bilder machen wie 

"You are fap to this"
und dann ein pfeil nach unten zum anderen thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle mal stark, dass die Geräusche von der Katze kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oder einfach ein Stimmverzehrer.


----------



## Anduris (4. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oder einfach ein Stimmverzehrer.


wahrscheinlich


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Juni 2009)

gnabend


----------



## Skatero (4. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> Das ist ja mit absicht so, so kann man gute bilder machen wie
> 
> "You are fap to this"
> und dann ein pfeil nach unten zum anderen thread
> ...


Hast du eigentlich gewusst, dass moot arbeitslos ist und 20.000 Dollar Schulden hat? Ich weiss, aber nicht ob das noch aktuell ist.
Bist du eigentlich auch einer von diesen Hackern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich gewusst, dass moot arbeitslos ist und 20.000 Dollar Schulden hat? Ich weiss, aber nicht ob das noch aktuell ist.
> Bist du eigentlich auch einer von diesen Hackern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer oder was ist moot?


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Juni 2009)

grünebrillegrünebrillegrünebrillegrünebrille!


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bist du eigentlich auch einer von diesen Hackern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



niemals, ich poste da vielleicht selber nur 1 mal pro jahr, ich les mir immer die posts durch, und schau die bilder an, und denk mir immer was für perverse newfags da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






@jokkerino

DESU! DESU ! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU ! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU ! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU ! DESU! DESU! DESU!
DESU! DESU ! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU ! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU ! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU ! DESU! DESU! DESU!
DESU! DESU ! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU ! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU ! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU ! DESU! DESU! DESU!
DESU! DESU ! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU ! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU ! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU! DESU ! DESU! DESU! DESU!


----------



## Skatero (4. Juni 2009)

> 4chan wurde Oktorber 2003 vom Seitenbetreiber "moot", englisch für Volksversammlung, (bürgerlicher Name Christopher Poole, geboren 1988) gegründet. Die wahre Identität des Gründers moot war bis zur Aufdeckung durch das Wall Street Journal im Juli 2008 nicht bekannt.


Zitat von Wikipedia


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Zitat von Wikipedia


hm gut, hätte in dem zsm hang wohl nicht nach moot (wo son komisches pfadfinderzeug rauskommt o_O) sondern 4chan bei wiki suchen sollen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. Juni 2009)

Brille, wieso bist du eigentlich am Ende?

Ich werde gleich off gehen.
Ich sage schon mal gute Nacht. Gute Nacht


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Juni 2009)

desu? o.0


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Brille, wieso bist du eigentlich am Ende?


hm gut, dass du mich dran erinnerst, wollte den titel schon gestern ändern.
ansonsten: war von samstag bis dienstag einfach total geplättet und fertig... ^^


----------



## Skatero (4. Juni 2009)

Okee vielleicht solltest du ja auch deine Signatur ändern. Passt ja zu deinem Titel.
Hoffentlich gehts dir jetzt besser. 

Also ich bin jetzt weg. Gute Nacht


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> desu? o.0



omg, its a newfag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (4. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> newfag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was soll das sein?


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okee vielleicht solltest du ja auch deine Signatur ändern. Passt ja zu deinem Titel.
> Hoffentlich gehts dir jetzt besser.


jo, mir gehts besser, danke :> ... und zur sig: die bleibt wohl noch... ist, finde ich, einer der besten sprüche (neben den ganzen ich bin jacks... sprüchen) aus fight club^^

achja, gn8 ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> omg, its a newfag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja hai guise >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ja hai guise >.<


epic fail guy :S


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> was soll das sein?



Fag ist eine abkürzung von Faggot, aber was es genau beteutet weiß keiner, weil es für soo viele wörter benutzt wird, wird aber meistens als beleidigung benutzt und mit "Schwuchtel" oder "Idiot" in verbindung gebracht


@Jokkerino

DU hast ein rozen Maiden avatar, weißt aber nicht was Desu ist? ....


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> @Jokkerino
> 
> DU hast ein rozen Maiden avatar, weißt aber nicht was Desu ist? ....



Richtig.



Grüne schrieb:


> epic fail guy :S



Naja siehe avatar von macra  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Bin auch mal off gute nacht.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Richtig.



Also die (Weiß grad den namen von ihr nicht) von deinem Avatar sagt immer im ende eines satzes "Desu" so wie:

Delicious Cake, Desu!

you must eat it, Desu!


btw: das ist mit absicht das er "hai guise!" sagt, und nicht "hi guys", der ist ja der epic fail guy


----------



## Night falls (4. Juni 2009)

An einige vor mir: Rules 1&2....


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> An einige vor mir: Rules 1&2....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw: biste ein Oldfag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (4. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  &#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich hab ein Leben... ich bin also prakisch der ultimative Mann.

Achja, das Video an sich sollte man nicht mit dem genialen Song in Verbindung bringen.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> &#9650;
> &#9650; &#9650;






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: mom ich versuch es mal mit triforce machen, bin abern ein newfag darin


----------



## Ol@f (4. Juni 2009)

Versteh ich nicht. Oo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht. Oo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man den schafft, also triforce perfekt machen, kann man sich als oldfag sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: aber ich schaff das nie -..-


  &#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;


----------



## Ol@f (5. Juni 2009)

&#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;

Bin ich jetzt ein Oldfag?


----------



## Night falls (5. Juni 2009)

Nein, du bist nur ein Faggot :/


----------



## Ol@f (5. Juni 2009)

Hmm. mies (?!)


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (5. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Nein, du bist nur ein Faggot :/



raped.


@Ol@f

ne, dafür musste erstmal 2 jahre regemässig bei /b/ sein


----------



## sTereoType (5. Juni 2009)

&#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;

ka warum das bei directeingabe anders aussieht als wenn ich es so mache, aber ich habs^^


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (5. Juni 2009)

grml, will auch können x.x

  &#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;


----------



## Night falls (5. Juni 2009)

Es hat einen Grund, warum Macra den Efg als Ava hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw... Stereo, wo wohnsts  - meinetwegen auch als PM.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (5. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Es hat einen Grund, warum Macra den Efg als Ava hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Juni 2009)

&#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;


----------



## Ol@f (5. Juni 2009)

komische Leute da bei 4chan...^^

Kenn nur das mit Boxxy undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: @Carcharoth 

Huihuihui, sogar mit Farbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (5. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


may aswell post it here to help Macra gettin' on his way...


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (5. Juni 2009)

pff boxxy....


Negro ftw


----------



## sTereoType (5. Juni 2009)

ach ich kanns auch hier posten, ist ja nicht so das durch preisgabe meines wohnorts am moregn die sonne durch tausende glatzen reflektiert wird^^
ca 200m neben der grenze von berlin hellersdorf, also in Brandenburg


----------



## Night falls (5. Juni 2009)

Alter Lachs.. Wir werden uns nie sehen, soviel kann ich dir versprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (5. Juni 2009)

&#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Juni 2009)

Maan ich könnt schon wieder austicken -.-

Wie jeder drecks Publisher/dev berücksichtigt auch NCSoft nur die drecks Amis -.-

Die EU-beta startet Mittags Pazifischer Zeit [+9h] und hört am Sonntag Mitternacht pazifischer Zeit auf

DANKE NCSOFT
selbst das Betaforum muss erst für die Europäischen User freigeschaltet werden -.-


----------



## sTereoType (5. Juni 2009)

als ob ich dich als glatze(welcher gesinnung auch immer) bezeichnen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: zurückbetrachtend: wäre es unter berücksichtigung deiner klein wenig sadistischen ader klüger gewesen ,zuerst zu fragen warum du das wissen willst?^^


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (5. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seebeck (5. Juni 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Siehs positiv: Ich kanns auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (5. Juni 2009)

!&#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Juni 2009)

*winkt*


----------



## Qonix (5. Juni 2009)

Hat auch grad wer den Assassin's Creed 2 Trailer gesehen.

Also das nenn ich ne Grafik. OK, ist nur ein Trailer aber da gabs noch keinen besseren.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Juni 2009)

&#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;
hey ich habs tatsächlich ohne quote geschafft und ich weiß sogar warumd as so ist^^
ein danke an will smith


----------



## Ol@f (5. Juni 2009)

Hmm, ich geh schlafen.
Will nicht wieder nur 3Stunden Schlaf haben. 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Aero_one (5. Juni 2009)

Aloha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aloha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also mit den gifs haste es wa?^^


----------



## Aero_one (5. Juni 2009)

Aber sowas von ^^ ... ich find die so nice xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (5. Juni 2009)

aargh ich kann nicht mehr schlafen und um so unchristliche uhrzeiten kommt nur crap im tv -.-

noch (oder schon) jemand wach?



> Hat auch grad wer den Assassin's Creed 2 Trailer gesehen.


jup sehr geiles spiel, fand aber teil eins schon toll - die grafik auf einem full hd fernseher ist der hammer


----------



## sTereoType (5. Juni 2009)

huch 15min um und noch keiner gepostet?oO na dann , NABEND!


----------



## Skatero (5. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Anduris (5. Juni 2009)

Nabend!


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Juni 2009)

dneban


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juni 2009)

... xD


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juni 2009)

yeah naxx zu 20  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> yeah naxx zu 20
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


easy


----------



## Anduris (5. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ... xD


lol so ein scheis... xD
dumm, aber lustig weils so dumm is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juni 2009)

finde die musik klingt wie auf so nem jahrmarkt^^
aber trotzdem lustig^^


----------



## Anduris (5. Juni 2009)

ja jetzt wo du es sagst, die hintergrundmusik^^
superweich und lockerflockig xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juni 2009)

du hast style und doch, das top ich mit leichtigkeit^^


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juni 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> easy


ich weiß


----------



## Anduris (5. Juni 2009)

zieh ich einfach eine Jogginghose an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal ne frage: wie stellt man hier videos von youtube rein, dass man die direkt hier angucken kann?


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Juni 2009)

´n Abend...


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juni 2009)

mom, gibt noch was besseres...^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q-WT3ZdLLU
da ist die musik besser und der text auch ;D



Anduris schrieb:


> mal ne frage: wie stellt man hier videos von youtube rein, dass man die direkt hier angucken kann?


[ youtube ] hier zahlenreihenfolge hinterm = eingeben [ /youtube]


----------



## Skatero (5. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mom, gibt noch was besseres...^^
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q-WT3ZdLLU
> da ist die musik besser und der text auch ;D


Finde ich nicht. ;O


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. ;O


du findest diese jahrmarktsmusik besser als die musik von panik? ;O
und zum text: da finde ich metrickz einfach besser, weil sein text nicht nur mit ironie aufwartet, sondern einfach besser auf den beat passt :S


----------



## Anduris (5. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mom, gibt noch was besseres...^^
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q-WT3ZdLLU
> da ist die musik besser und der text auch ;D
> 
> ...


danke 

ok jetzt weiß ich wies geht^^


----------



## Skatero (5. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du findest diese jahrmarktsmusik besser als die musik von panik? ;O
> und zum text: da finde ich metrickz einfach besser, weil sein text nicht nur mit ironie aufwartet, sondern einfach besser auf den beat passt :S


Eigentlich habe ich die Jahrmarktsmusik nicht gehört, aber ich mag das halt nicht so.
Da finde ich das noch besser, weil seine Texte Sinn machen.

Edit: Anduris: Das = muss weg.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juni 2009)

das klingt wie wannabehartrap mit kiz einflüssen o_O

afk, essen


----------



## Skatero (5. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das klingt wie wannabehartrap mit kiz einflüssen o_O


Aha. Wie meinst du das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (5. Juni 2009)

ihr kennt ja --- oder? is es --- da filme anzugucken? nehme mal an ja..

guten Appettit.^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> ihr kennt ja ****.t* oder? is es illegal da filme anzugucken? nehme mal an ja..


1. entfern den namen - ist hier nicht gerne gesehen
2. Eigentlich Grauzone....


----------



## Skatero (5. Juni 2009)

[entfernt]
In der Schweiz ist es soweit ich weiss legal.

@Brille: guten Appettit


----------



## Anduris (5. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. entfern den namen - ist hier nicht gerne gesehen
> 2. Eigentlich Grauzone....


freundlicher wäre angenehm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


warum nicht gern gesehen? kann ich ja nicht wissen.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> freundlicher wäre angenehm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso freundlicher? Ich habe dich nur darauf hingewiesen. Und könnte man wissen,schließlich ist es nicht 100% legal und nicht 100% illegal...


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aha. Wie meinst du das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Anduris schrieb:


> guten Appettit.^^





Skatero schrieb:


> @Brille: guten Appettit


danke :>
und zu wie ichs meine^^:
also harte beats mit mehr oder weniger harten pseudokannibalen texten...
erinnert sehr stark an das rapdeutschlandkettensägenmassaker.



Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso freundlicher? Ich habe dich nur darauf hingewiesen. Und könnte man wissen,schließlich ist es nicht 100% legal und nicht 100% illegal...


aber woher soll er das wissen? also höflicher wäre doch echt drinne mein bester razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> freundlicher wäre angenehm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mach lieber den seitennamen weg sonst bekommste noch 3 Tages ban. Ich hab den namen einer illegalen seite indirekt geschrieben und 3 tagesban abbekommen

edit: das is ne gauzone Oo naja is trotzdem nich gern gesehen

lg


----------



## Anduris (5. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso freundlicher? Ich habe dich nur darauf hingewiesen. Und könnte man wissen,schließlich ist es nicht 100% legal und nicht 100% illegal...


schon okay, klang nur so befehlerisch..


----------



## Skatero (5. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und zu wie ichs meine^^:
> also harte beats mit mehr oder weniger harten pseudokannibalen texten...
> erinnert sehr stark an das rapdeutschlandkettensägenmassaker.


Nein eben nicht.
Er meint, dass es heute wirklich perverse Typen gibt und sich Mädchen nicht mit fremden Typen treffen sollten.
Um den Leuten die Augen zu öffnen. Kapiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Um den Leuten die Augen zu öffnen. Kapiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klaaar lawl


----------



## Skatero (5. Juni 2009)

Naha ich hör jetzt einfach das Album von den toten Hosen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naha ich hör jetzt einfach das Album von den toten Hosen.


das neue vermute ich ma, da du "das" schreibst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. Juni 2009)

"In Aller Stille" heisst es.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Juni 2009)

lol, hat noch wer mitbekommen das nuffing sich einer zellpigmentkur unterzogen hat? xD


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> lol, hat noch wer mitbekommen das nuffing sich einer zellpigmentkur unterzogen hat? xD


Zellfarbkur ?

da denk ich nur an michael jackson Oo

lg


----------



## Aero_one (5. Juni 2009)

Aloha 



sTereoType schrieb:


> lol, hat noch wer mitbekommen das nuffing sich einer zellpigmentkur unterzogen hat? xD


 
Wasn des ?


----------



## sTereoType (5. Juni 2009)

pigmente sind farbpartikel in deinen hautzellen die ihr ihre farbe geben.


----------



## Skatero (5. Juni 2009)

Habe ich nicht mit bekommten. Wie hast du es denn bemerkt?
Bin übrigens am Anime schauen, poste hier nicht so schnell.


----------



## Kronas (5. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Zellfarbkur ?
> 
> da denk ich nur an michael jackson Oo
> 
> lg


is dein ava net einer von sinn-los.de?


----------



## sTereoType (5. Juni 2009)

naja, stutzig wurd ich mal wieder durch das aktuelle mybuffed profilbild. aber ok, da hab ich mir gedacht, hälste mal lieber diesmal die füße still, sonst gibts wieder kloppe mit dem bannhammer. aber bei ihrem icq profil hat sie ebenfalls ein neues foto. diesmal in farbe und es ist die selbe person drauf. tja, was soll ich sagen? sie ist wohl afrodeutsche. achja. neben der pigmentkur gabs wohl auch neue.....blickfänge


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> is dein ava net einer von sinn-los.de?


jo mir war langweilig und hab bissl an dem ding rumgemalt ... und die katzt hatt ich jetzt schon sooo lang ^^

lg


----------



## Kronas (5. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> jo mir war langweilig und hab bissl an dem ding rumgemalt ... und die katzt hatt ich jetzt schon sooo lang ^^
> 
> lg


irgendwas zwischen simbly und sina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> irgendwas zwischen simbly und sina
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja simbly mit blonden haaren ^^

lg


----------



## Kronas (5. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> naja simbly mit blonden haaren ^^
> 
> lg


hat sina net genau die gleiche frisur in etwa?^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hat sina net genau die gleiche frisur in etwa?^^


boah keine ahnung ^^

ich hab blonde haare, da dacht ich ma guggen wies aussieht, dann dacht ich braune kleidung sieht doch scheiße aus, blau angemalt^^

ich such eh nach was anderm, is eh ned so gut das bild

lg


----------



## Läry1 (5. Juni 2009)

guten abend ihr alle und die ganzen und überhaupt


----------



## Skatero (5. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> guten abend ihr alle und die ganzen und überhaupt


Nabend du du du du *mir langweilig ist*

Battlefield Heroes Server sind offline. -.-


----------



## Skatero (5. Juni 2009)

Doppelpost. Buffed ist schuld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Doppelpost. Buffed ist schuld.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein, du musst einfach mal geduldiger sein und nicht 100 mal auf antworten klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. Juni 2009)

Tag, ihr zusammengewürfelte Gruppe von Schlaflosen und Betrunkenen


----------



## Skatero (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo du

_________________________________________

Ich geh dann mal offline.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Anduris (6. Juni 2009)




----------



## Aero_one (6. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ... und Betrunkenen



Wer ist denn hier betrunken ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (6. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag, ihr zusammengewürfelte Gruppe von Schlaflosen und Betrunkenen


ich hock bestimmt nicht zuhause alleine in meinem Zimmer und saufe.. xD


----------



## Tabuno (6. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> ich hock bestimmt nicht zuhause alleine in meinem Zimmer und saufe.. xD


mein kumpel hat das heute gemacht hab ihn bemitleidet und er hat mich netmal gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (6. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mein kumpel hat das heute gemacht hab ihn bemitleidet und er hat mich netmal gefragt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weil er schon besoffen ist?^^


----------



## Tabuno (6. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> weil er schon besoffen ist?^^


ne er hatte heute irgendwie sturmfrei und dann hat er ohne mich gesoffen, voll gemein ^^


----------



## Anduris (6. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ne er hatte heute irgendwie sturmfrei und dann hat er ohne mich gesoffen, voll gemein ^^


was ein arsch^^ hat sturmfrei und ladet keine freunde zu sich ein xD


----------



## Tabuno (6. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> was ein arsch^^ hat sturmfrei und ladet keine freunde zu sich ein xD


jup hab ich mir auch gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber seine begründung war das seine eltern wieder um 11 kommen ja sicher^^


----------



## Anduris (6. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jup hab ich mir auch gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann gehts natürlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> dann gehts natürlich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach und wenn wir hätten uns ja net hacke besoffen, also wär es keinem aufgefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. Juni 2009)

Ich hau mich auch aufs Ohr...

*Faust aushol*
*Schlag*
*Aufs Bett fall*


----------



## Tabuno (6. Juni 2009)

nacht benji


----------



## Anduris (6. Juni 2009)

Nacht

mir is langweilig..


----------



## Tabuno (6. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Nacht
> 
> mir is langweilig..


mir auch, bin aber zu faul zu schlafen zu gehen


----------



## sTereoType (6. Juni 2009)

wär etwas lachen möchte, kann mal den antibabypille thread besuchen xD obwohl ich da fast schon wieder weinen möchte


----------



## Tabuno (6. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wär etwas lachen möchte, kann mal den antibabypille thread besuchen xD obwohl ich da fast schon wieder weinen möchte


geh lieber ins wow forum um zu lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: bin mal im land der träume


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juni 2009)

Wuhuu ... sinnlose Threads ftw ! Und btw. ihr seid da völlig vom Thema abgekommen


----------



## sTereoType (6. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Wuhuu ... sinnlose Threads ftw ! Und btw. ihr seid da völlig vom Thema abgekommen


naja, was soll man zu soner wirklich bescheuerten frage und später anschauung noch sagen? oO
aber zum schluss kamen wir ja ein bisschen aufs thema und da hat sich wieder mal gezeigt, das da jemand mal überhaupt keine ahnung hat wie die welt funktioniert und die worte/ideologie seines sektenführers nachplappert.

btw: eden log kann ich nur empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> da hat sich wieder mal gezeigt, das da jemand mal überhaupt keine ahnung hat wie die welt funktioniert und die worte/ideologie seines sektenführers nachplappert.



*hust* /sign *hust*

Naja kein Kommentar ... mal schauen ob ich Eden Log nicht sogar hier hab ...


----------



## Raheema (6. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juni 2009)

Nabend

is das KippRollFall Zeug da auf Pro7 was gscheites ? konnt mir bis jetzt nur den Kübel und werbung angucken

lg


----------



## Skatero (6. Juni 2009)

Nabend
Mir ist langweilig.
Die Bf Heroes-Server sind jetzt schon sooo lange offline.


----------



## Fuuton (6. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> is das KippRollFall Zeug da auf Pro7 was gscheites ? konnt mir bis jetzt nur den Kübel und werbung angucken
> 
> lg



Finde es nicht toll...

btw Nabend


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juni 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> Finde es nicht toll...
> 
> btw Nabend


Merk ich au grad, viel zu viel Werbung, das nervt -.- udn dann geht bei denen auch noch soviel schief.

Läuft was besseres ?

lg


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juni 2009)

Aloha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juni 2009)

Nabend Aero_One

Man stellen sich die blöd an bei Pro7 xD Baun nur scheiße, besonders jetzt bei den Bierflaschen xDDD

lg


----------



## Huntermoon (6. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend, unterhaltet mich!


----------



## Ol@f (6. Juni 2009)

Abend.


----------



## Ol@f (6. Juni 2009)

Ist hier zufällig jemand Gitarrist und kennt gute Seiten für Zupftechniken?
In meinen 3, 4 Jahren hab ich da nur relativ gemacht und würde in der Richtung gern mal meine Technik verbessern.

Am Ende sollte dann sowas in etwa rauskommen


----------



## WAR_FAN (6. Juni 2009)

also das pro7 teil könnt ihr verggessen, alle 30 sek  hört das teil auf und muss angeschubst werden....


----------



## Fuuton (6. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Merk ich au grad, viel zu viel Werbung, das nervt -.- udn dann geht bei denen auch noch soviel schief.
> 
> Läuft was besseres ?
> 
> lg



Schau dirn DvD an..oder surf im Internet so wie ich ^^


----------



## Ol@f (6. Juni 2009)

Wie nichts mehr los hier??


----------



## Fuuton (6. Juni 2009)

Anscheind nicht mehr..


----------



## Skatero (6. Juni 2009)

Nicht wirklich.


----------



## Zonalar (6. Juni 2009)

Tag zusammen ^^Was ist euer Lieblingsessen?

Bei mir isses Lasagne.


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juni 2009)

Möhrengemüse mit Bremsklotz


----------



## Ol@f (6. Juni 2009)

Hmm, Lieblingsessen, nicht wirklich einfach. Ich esse wirklich vieles einfach sehr gerne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber die italienische Küche sagt mir sehr zu. Eine gute Pasta ala Spaghetti Bolognese ist immer gern gesehen. 

Und natürlich die etwas deftigere Hausmannskost meiner Mum oder einfach Fast Food.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Juni 2009)

m0wltaschen... <3


----------



## Zonalar (6. Juni 2009)

Ich find auch die Japanische Küche ganz toll^^ Hab zwar nie wirklich bei Japanern gegessen, aber wenn Billig-kost bei Migro höchstens halb so gut is, muss das Original bombasisch schmecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (6. Juni 2009)

Nabend

mhh da gibts viel, so ein schönes Schnitzel mit Pommes/Spätzle und Soße is schon was feines!


----------



## Skatero (6. Juni 2009)

Ich esse gerne Sushi, Nudelsuppe, Pizza, Döner, Lasagne usw.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Juni 2009)

hab mal eine frage an euch: versteht jmd von euch die neue coca cola werbung?
hab die heute im tv gesehen und mich sehr gewundert... 
was sind das für viecher? ham die irgendeine bedeutung?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYPCejio-c4


----------



## Anduris (6. Juni 2009)

der mann macht mit diesen kleinen viechern musik und die machen nur töne wenn sie die köstliche cola bekommen.
dann entsteht durch die cola ne partystimmung.
so sieht das für mich aus..


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Juni 2009)

alles klar im bh?


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> der mann macht mit diesen kleinen viechern musik und die machen nur töne wenn sie die köstliche cola bekommen.


ja gut, dass hab ich auch verstanden... glaube, habe das ein bissl falsch formuliert. diesen part verstehe ich. 
aber was sollen die viecher da?
ham die irgendeinen besonderen zsmhang? oder einfach wahllos etwas sinnloses ausgewählt?


Jokkerino schrieb:


> alles klar im bh?



alles fit im schritt?


----------



## Skatero (6. Juni 2009)

Coca Cola open happiness.


----------



## Skatero (6. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> alles fit im schritt?


Das heisst, alles waagrecht im Schritt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maan müsst ihr so langsam posten?


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das heisst, alles waagrecht im Schritt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



habe viele viele bier intus

Fazit:
ja


----------



## Anduris (6. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ham die irgendeinen besonderen zsmhang? oder einfach wahllos etwas sinnloses ausgewählt?


frag ich mich auch - ka.


----------



## Fuuton (7. Juni 2009)

& sonst bei euch alles fresh?^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Yo alles fresh, man.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMTCKG35dYo...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> m0wltaschen... <3


lol sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuuton (7. Juni 2009)

Allllt aber gut ^^ und kommt aus Hamburg <3


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

pferde machen äpfel man und kühe machen muh xD


----------



## Ol@f (7. Juni 2009)

lol


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> pferde machen äpfel man und kühe machen muh xD


nimm weniger...


----------



## WAR_FAN (7. Juni 2009)

lasagne ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Account Action: Permanent Account Suspension
Account Offense: Violation of EULA and Terms of Service

Details: An investigation of your World of Warcraft account has found strong evidence that someone may be trying to gain control of your World of Warcraft Account, by the means of a fake/invalid ID. For security reasons we cannot provide you with the file that we recieved. Fake identification is against the EULA and will not be tolerated within the World of Warcraft Community.
In accordance with EULA section 4, Paragraph B, listed below:

WoW -> Legal -> End User License Agreement

and Section 8 of the Terms of Use:

WoW -> Legal -> Terms of Use

A permanent account suspension is pending on this account, awaiting confirmation from a specialist. A final warning has been issued. The investigation will be continued by the Account Administration team to determine the any further suspensions. If the account in question is found in violation of the EULA and Terms of Use, further action will be taken. Be aware that any additional inappropriate actions may result in the permanent closure of the account.

Thank you for respecting our position on this matter.

================================================================================
=====
** In order to keep this from occurring, you should immediately verify that you are the original owner of the account here:


================================================================================
=====

Any disputes or questions concerning this account action can only be addressed by Account Administration. To learn more about how Account Administration is able to assist you, please visit us at 
Account security is solely the responsibility of the accountholder. Please be advised that in the event of a compromised account, Blizzard representatives typically must lock the account. In these cases the Account Administration team will require faxed receipt of ID materials before releasing the account for play.

Please visit the World of Warcraft Policies and Terms of Use Agreement:  for further information.

Regards,

Billing & Account Administration
Blizzard Entertainment



lol und die schicken das an meine e-mail adresse wo ich gar net mit wow registriert bin
und perma banns find ich ja persönlich klasse XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

WAR_FAN schrieb:


> lasagne ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


war fan mit wow sig?^^



Tabuno schrieb:


> und perma banns find ich ja persönlich klasse XD


das wissen wir... ;D


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nimm weniger...


hää?^^


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

ach und die phisinglinks hab ich rauskopiert... ich bin ganz schön nett =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ach und die phisinglinks hab ich rauskopiert... ich bin ganz schön nett =)


wow, du hast sie nur für uns rausgenommen?
ich bin gerührt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol und die schicken das an meine e-mail adresse wo ich gar net mit wow registriert bin
> und perma banns find ich ja persönlich klasse XD


wurdest du gebannt von blizzard?
und mein satz oben kommt in dem video vor..


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> wurdest du gebannt von blizzard?
> und mein satz oben kommt in dem video vor..


1. es ist eine fakemail, weil wie beschrieben is das meine hotmail addresse und damit hab ich keinen wow account --> epic fail
2. hab ich die phisinglinks rauskopiert :> und blizzard schickt wohl keine phisinglinks *g*
3. blizzard würde das auf deutsch schreiben


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 1. es ist eine fakemail, weil wie beschrieben is das meine hotmail addresse und damit hab ich keinen wow account --> epic fail
> 2. hab ich die phisinglinks rauskopiert :> und blizzard schickt wohl keine phisinglinks *g*
> 3. blizzard würde das auf deutsch schreiben


lol woher soll eine fakemail kommen?


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> lol woher soll eine fakemail kommen?


Von Trotteln?


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Von Trotteln?


ja klar aber ich frag mich wer so dumm ist


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> lol woher soll eine fakemail kommen?


woher soll ich das wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jedenfalls kann ich mich noch einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> lol woher soll eine fakemail kommen?


vom mann im mond?...



Anduris schrieb:


> ja klar aber ich frag mich wer so dumm ist


ich frag mich, wer noch dümmer ist und da was eingibt, sodass es sich für diese leute lohnt, weiterzumachen


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> ja klar aber ich frag mich wer so dumm ist


Naja die Trottel halt.



Tabuno schrieb:


> woher soll ich das wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja die Trottel halt.


hmm nach deinem zitat bin ich also ein tr... nein ich schreib keine bösen wörter, ich mein ich muss es ja nicht auf die spitze des berges treiben


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> lol woher soll eine fakemail kommen?






Skatero schrieb:


> Von Trotteln?






Tabuno schrieb:


> hmm nach deinem zitat bin ich also ein tr...


verbreitest du so mails?
wohl nicht...
also bist du nach seinem quote kein trottel...


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> verbreitest du so mails?
> wohl nicht...
> also bist du nach seinem quote kein trottel...


ZITAT(Tabuno @ 7.06.2009, 00:30) *
woher soll ich das wissen jester.gif
jedenfalls kann ich mich noch einloggen tease.gif
das unterstrichne sagt alles oder? *g*


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

nee die trottel sind die, die solche famemails verbreiten


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

das unterstrichene 'noch' dient hier wohl eher der tatsache, dass es ein hinweis darauf ist, dass es bald wohl nicht mehr so sein wird, und steht aufgrund der vorherigen quotes nicht zwangsweise im zusammenhang mit trottel


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0
die wollen mir in diesem thread verklickern das druiden zu imba sind und retris... leute gibts...


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hmm nach deinem zitat bin ich also ein tr... nein ich schreib keine bösen wörter, ich mein ich muss es ja nicht auf die spitze des berges treiben


Ich wollte nicht sagen, dass du ein Trottel bist, sondern die die solche Mails verschicken.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht sagen, dass du ein Trottel bist, sondern die die solche Mails verschicken.


ja is ja ok^^ und nein ich hab da nicht draufgeklickt um das zu tun müsst ich schon iwas getrunken haben oder so^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0
> die wollen mir in diesem thread verklickern das druiden zu imba sind und retris... leute gibts...


druiden sind atm sowas von stark... das ist nicht mehr lustig... 
aber man kann sie genauso wie früher schlagen... \o/
retris sind aber nicht mehr wirklich imba... da gibts krasseres atm, aber hey, über die rets wird wieder geheult....
http://www.sk-gaming.com/arena/team/2/all/all/all/all/


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> druiden sind atm sowas von stark... das ist nicht mehr lustig...
> aber man kann sie genauso wie früher schlagen... \o/
> retris sind aber nicht mehr wirklich imba... da gibts krasseres atm, aber hey, über die rets wird wieder geheult....
> http://www.sk-gaming.com/arena/team/2/all/all/all/all/


kein priester-dk? lol kann ich ja wieder aufhören mit wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kein priester-dk? lol kann ich ja wieder aufhören mit wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.sk-gaming.com/arena/team/2/all/...l/dk/priest////
? o_O


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.sk-gaming.com/arena/team/2/all/...l/dk/priest////
> ? o_O


lol übersehen :l
ich meinte ja auch SK-100 most popular setups (2v2)


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol übersehen :l
> ich meinte ja auch SK-100 most popular setups (2v2)


na dann hol dirn rogue/retri/mage/hexer... *fg*
bin ma off, gn8^^


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na dann hol dirn rogue/retri/mage/hexer... *fg*
> bin ma off, gn8^^


mage/hexer? ne lass mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jup gn8


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Gute Nacht Brille


----------



## Ol@f (7. Juni 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ist hier zufällig jemand Gitarrist und kennt gute Seiten für Zupftechniken?
> In meinen 3, 4 Jahren hab ich da nur relativ gemacht und würde in der Richtung gern mal meine Technik verbessern.
> 
> Am Ende sollte dann sowas in etwa rauskommen



/push
Nochmal der Aufruf
Kennt jemand evtl ne passende Seite?
Mittlerweile kann ich zwar den Anfang vom Stück spielen, aber wenn jemand ne gute Seite als Einführung für Zupftechniken kennt, wärs wirklich super.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

bin dann auch pennen n8


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin dann auch pennen n8


n8


----------



## WAR_FAN (7. Juni 2009)

hmmm denke auch dass ich geh n8


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

n8@all


----------



## Fiqqsaw (7. Juni 2009)

Hmm..war eben einer von euch bie BMTH in köln?


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Noch wer da?

Wenn ja, was macht ihr grad so?

Ich hör Likin Park feat. Hydroponikz - Hardly Breathe   und bin im Rätselraten Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (7. Juni 2009)

Hmm naja ich warte darauf das meine schwellungen aus der kranken moshpit eben abschwellen,  höre Callejon (Deutscher Screamo - Empfehlung für jeden) und werd in ca. ner stunde ins bett wanken xD


----------



## Ol@f (7. Juni 2009)

Öhm, nö. @ Fiqqsaw

Btw seit wann kann man mit lowlevel-Twinks Arena (Geplänkel) machen ?


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Ist doch auch mal was ^^


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Du meinst ab wann, oder?^^
LvL 10, glaub ich, so wie WS


----------



## Ol@f (7. Juni 2009)

Ich mein seit welchem Patch oder war das schon immer so? ^^


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Uff, keine Ahnung^^

€dit: Aber war das nicht immer schon so?


----------



## Nuffing (7. Juni 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1456


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Zuerst habe ich gedacht. Du bist Mefisthor. :O


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

jjjjja...

^^


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Wovon sind eig. dein Avatar und deine Sig Skatero?
Die Sig ist cool^^


----------



## Nuffing (7. Juni 2009)

Es ist so geil xD ich zitier mal wie dieses tolle stück grad von meien Freund genau so gekommen ist:

Xevo &#8206;(02:35):
ich muss dir was wichtiges sagen
Xevo &#8206;(02:35):
aber
Xevo &#8206;(02:35):
alles was ich dir sagen will
Xevo &#8206;(02:35):
http://z0r.de/?id=1456
Xevo &#8206;(02:35):
findest du auch hier


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Ich geh mal offline.
n8


----------



## Nuffing (7. Juni 2009)

nacht


----------



## Ol@f (7. Juni 2009)

Jo. Ich bin auch ma weg.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

n8


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch wer da ?


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Jo, ich, aber auch nicht wirklich^^
Komm doch auch in den Rätselraten Thread, sind da nur zu dritt oder viert^^


----------



## Nuffing (7. Juni 2009)

Joa ich so mehr oder weniger noch
^^


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juni 2009)

Oh man ... z0r ist um die Uhrzeit besser als jeder Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (7. Juni 2009)

Der link is funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (7. Juni 2009)

=D joa z0r ist einfach geil xD


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juni 2009)

Dann mal Gute Nacht allerseits und nen schönen Sonntag morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (7. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Dann mal Gute Nacht allerseits und nen schönen Sonntag morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Is des nen süsses bild^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

abend

bin wieder da :>


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

hallo leute =)


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

und alles fit bei euch leute ?


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> und alles fit bei euch leute ?



bin müde aber sonst gehts


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> bin müde aber sonst gehts


dann zock nicht solange :>


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> dann zock nicht solange :>



geh nach hause mit zocken

du weißt genau wo ich war
und da gabs keine computer -.-


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> geh nach hause mit zocken
> 
> du weißt genau wo ich war
> und da gabs keine computer -.-


ja stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Juni 2009)

Nabend



Skatero schrieb:


> Zuerst habe ich gedacht. Du bist Mefisthor. :O



Danke ^^

manno i drück mich grad vor soviel arbeit, aber lernen is soooooo langweilig -.- 

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> geh nach hause mit zocken
> 
> du weißt genau wo ich war
> und da gabs keine computer -.-


wenn du auch in son kaff gehst...^^


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wm sagst du das, ich muss morgen mathe schreiben und krieg informatik zurück und bei informatik hab ich voll den verstand verloren .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du auch in son kaff gehst...^^


er MUSSTE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du auch in son kaff gehst...^^



ich habs mir nicht raus gesucht :>


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich habs mir nicht raus gesucht :>


du hättest rebellieren können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich habs mir nicht raus gesucht :>


dann hättest halt deinen eltern sagen sollen, dass ihr woanders hinsollt^^


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann hättest halt deinen eltern sagen sollen, dass ihr woanders hinsollt^^


das ging auch nicht, ihm wurde gedroht, dass er gegrillt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> wm sagst du das, ich muss morgen mathe schreiben und krieg informatik zurück und bei informatik hab ich voll den verstand verloren ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja ich muss noch BWL (uhh ganz langweiliger Stoff), Rechnungswesen, Englisch lernen und noch mein Kulturportfolio in Deutsch machen (was auch ziemlich dauert)

Dann hab ich Sommersportwoche, und da muss ich au schon anfangen französisch zu pauken.

lg


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> das ging auch nicht, ihm wurde gedroht, dass er gegrillt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop die waren ganz böse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> naja ich muss noch BWL (uhh ganz langweiliger Stoff), Rechnungswesen, Englisch lernen und noch mein Kulturportfolio in Deutsch machen (was auch ziemlich dauert)
> 
> Dann hab ich Sommersportwoche, und da muss ich au schon anfangen französisch zu pauken.
> 
> lg


hab das ganze WE mathe gelernt wie so ein verrückter und am mittwoch haben wir bundesjugendspiele und da sollte ich auch nicht so schlecht abschneiden


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

naja gestern und vorgestern war ich noch in Wien


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> jop die waren ganz böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*tröst*


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> jop die waren ganz böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und was haste da so gemacht? *fg*


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Danke ^^


Sie hatte diesen komischen Katzenavatar. Den hattest doch du oder?


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und was haste da so gemacht? *fg*



in tschechien: die gegend angeschaut wo meine oma und mein opa geboren wurde

in Wien: verwandte besuchen


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Juni 2009)

ich hab bis jetzt noch garnix gelernt, hab die ganze zeit mit der Freundin meines Bruders L4D gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg

Edit: Skatero jo den hat ich, habn nur geändert weil ich keine lust mehr auf die katz hat :/


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> in tschechien: die gegend angeschaut wo meine oma und mein opa geboren wurde


ich tipp mal darauf das dass land so aus sieht:
bäume, wiesen, straßen, häuser... hab ich recht ?


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

und was habt ihr tolles gemacht wo ich weg war?


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

battleforge ist cool! wie kann man sowas nur free4play machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> battleforge ist cool! wie kann man sowas nur free4play machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Damit es sich Leute wie du auch leisten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> battleforge ist cool! wie kann man sowas nur free4play machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hoi tabuno, kommst bei skype on?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> battleforge ist cool! wie kann man sowas nur free4play machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Razyl schrieb:


> Damit es sich Leute wie du auch leisten können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahahahahahaha XDD

btw: tabuno du penner, du wolltest dir icq holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Damit es sich Leute wie du auch leisten können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich habs zu meinem geburtstag bekommen, also net runtergeladen und bin froh das i nochn paar battleforgepoints habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw: 3000 posts...
Zitat von b1ubb glaub ich: alle die auf ihren postcounter gucken haben doch nicht mehr alle latten am zaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ahahahahahaha XDD
> 
> btw: tabuno du penner, du wolltest dir icq holen
> 
> ...


he has got skype, but he is nie on -_-


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> ich tipp mal darauf das dass land so aus sieht:
> bäume, wiesen, straßen, häuser... hab ich recht ?



Jap theoretisch hätt ich auch in Schwarzwald gehen können

nur da gibts nicht so tolle "geschäfte"


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ahahahahahaha XDD


Hat dich das so erreg... öhm erfreut?



Tabuno schrieb:


> ich habs zu meinem geburtstag bekommen, also net runtergeladen und bin froh das i nochn paar battleforgepoints habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Auf welchen Server spielste? und welchen namen haste da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> btw: 3000 posts...
> Zitat von b1ubb glaub ich: alle die auf ihren postcounter gucken haben doch nicht mehr alle latten am zaun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gz gz und ich gucke irgendwie auch auf mein postcounter, auch wenn der noch nich wirklich hoch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juni 2009)

Aloha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> he has got skype, but he is nie on -_-



doch immer wenn er n ban gekommen hat kommt er kurz on :O

er sollte also mal wieder gebannt werden


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat dich das so erreg... öhm erfreut?


es war amüsant, das zu lesen :>


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auf welchen Server spielste? und welchen namen haste da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


razorleaf natürlich is ja der deutsche und bin schon pve rang 5 wuhu bockt voll :> spiel immer mitm kumpel 2er missis aber wir haben heute kreuzzug nicht auf fortgeschritten geschafft war einfach zu heftig naja mein deck is auch erst level 4 und net so imba achja und ich heiße Tabuno stell dir vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Jap theoretisch hätt ich auch in Schwarzwald gehen können
> 
> nur da gibts nicht so tolle "geschäfte"


hehehehe 8)


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> razorleaf natürlich is ja der deutsche und bin schon pve rang 5 wuhu bockt voll :> spiel immer mitm kumpel 2er missis aber wir haben heute kreuzzug nicht auf fortgeschritten geschafft war einfach zu heftig naja mein deck is auch erst level 4 und net so imba achja und ich heiße Tabuno stell dir vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wtf is battleforge !?


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> wtf is battleforge !?



du lebts ja auf dem mond :O


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> doch immer wenn er n ban gekommen hat kommt er kurz on :O
> 
> er sollte also mal wieder gebannt werden


lol, du hast leider recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> du lebts ja auf dem mond :O


jetzt kenn ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> razorleaf natürlich is ja der deutsche und bin schon pve rang 5 wuhu bockt voll :> spiel immer mitm kumpel 2er missis aber wir haben heute kreuzzug nicht auf fortgeschritten geschafft war einfach zu heftig naja mein deck is auch erst level 4 und net so imba achja und ich heiße Tabuno stell dir vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich sollte auch mal wieder die missionen weiter spielen,würde es nicht wegen diesen ********** free 2 play playern laggen ><



Läry schrieb:


> wtf is battleforge !?


Nen MMO RTS.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sollte auch mal wieder die missionen weiter spielen,würde es nicht wegen diesen ********** free 2 play playern laggen ><


naja passt schon, bin heute nur einmal rausgeflogen und da ging die missi erst 5 min, also np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ brille ja ich schreib grad danksagungen aber werd hier abgelenkt *g* und hab kp was ich da schreiben soll es soll net so formal sein sagen meine eltern :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> @ brille ja ich schreib grad danksagungen aber werd hier abgelenkt *g* und hab kp was ich da schreiben soll es soll net so formal sein sagen meine eltern :>


gz zur konfi?^^
oder was wars? ;D


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> @ brille ja ich schreib grad danksagungen aber werd hier abgelenkt *g* und hab kp was ich da schreiben soll es soll net so formal sein sagen meine eltern :>


wenn es danksagungen für die konfirmation sind dann schreib einfach "Danke liebe Familie XY für das Geld! Grüße Tabuno" ^^


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> @ brille ja ich schreib grad danksagungen aber werd hier abgelenkt *g* und hab kp was ich da schreiben soll es soll net so formal sein sagen meine eltern :>



an wen schreibste den eine?


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gz zur konfi?^^
> oder was wars? ;D


jap konfi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seitm 17 mai und da hatt ich auch den perma *g*


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja passt schon, bin heute nur einmal rausgeflogen und da ging die missi erst 5 min, also np
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja... früher ist das nicht passiert,da hatte man es immer lagg frei :< 
Noja - sobald ich ne fähige random grp. mal finde werd ich es sicherlich weiterspielen... also nie xD


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

achso konfi

ruf einfach bei den leuten an und sag danke :O
für was anderes war ich bei der firmung zu faul


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jap konfi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und, haste schön viel geld bekommen? :>


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jap konfi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hatte im april konfi...und hab die danksagungen immer noch nicht fertig >.<


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und, haste schön viel geld bekommen? :>


2k g

und @razyl add mich ma dann können wa ma spielen gerne auch zu viert dann noch mit meinem kumpel und nen vierten kriegen wir schon zusammen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 2k g


nice nice^^
und schon was damit vor? neuer pc/roller/125er/fürn führerschein sparen?^^


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 2k g


hui gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und @razyl add mich ma dann können wa ma spielen gerne auch zu viert dann noch mit meinem kumpel und nen vierten kriegen wir schon zusammen^^


Mach ich morgen - kann ja jede map schon spielen - hm,ozean müsst ich auch noch machen -


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 2k g
> 
> und @razyl add mich ma dann können wa ma spielen gerne auch zu viert dann noch mit meinem kumpel und nen vierten kriegen wir schon zusammen^^



ich soll dir von kronas sagen:

"HAHA

ich hab 3k g bekommen"


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nice nice^^
> und schon was damit vor? neuer pc/roller/125er/fürn führerschein sparen?^^


ich hab mir von meinem geld nen neuen PC undn laptop gekauft, den rest spar ich für führerschein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich soll dir von kronas sagen:
> 
> "HAHA
> 
> ich hab 3k g bekommen"


das war ich :<


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> das war ich :<



ach egal

ich hab skype minimiert und hör musik
da hab ich keine lust darauf zu hören wer was sagt


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mach ich morgen - kann ja jede map schon spielen - hm,ozean müsst ich auch noch machen -


dabei fällt mir grade ein ich hab heute die 2te albtraum map gespielt und gewonnen das hatt ne std gedauert oder so und dann hats net gezählt -.- mein kumpel konnte sklavenmeister spielen und ich hatte halt net die fortgeschrittenen version freigespielt richtig dumm, jetzt muss ich die missi nochmal machen das mit den punkten die man halten muss -.- 

@brille ne ich hab damit nix vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> @brille ne ich hab damit nix vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na dann... her damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich soll dir von kronas sagen:
> 
> "HAHA
> 
> ich hab 3k g bekommen"


ist er gebannt oder wie? :O


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ach egal
> 
> ich hab skype minimiert und hör musik
> da hab ich keine lust darauf zu hören wer was sagt


boha ey, aber ins gespräch wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> boha ey, aber ins gespräch wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja und^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> dabei fällt mir grade ein ich hab heute die 2te albtraum map gespielt und gewonnen das hatt ne std gedauert oder so und dann hats net gezählt -.- mein kumpel konnte sklavenmeister spielen und ich hatte halt net die fortgeschrittenen version freigespielt richtig dumm, jetzt muss ich die missi nochmal machen das mit den punkten die man halten muss -.-


Hör mir auf mit den Albtraum maps - die eine war schon auf normal auf recht hohen schwierigkeitsgrad >>


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ja und^^


du bist ne böse kuh, morgen kriegste kein heu mehr :<


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hör mir auf mit den Albtraum maps - die eine war schon auf normal auf recht hohen schwierigkeitsgrad >>


ja eben und es hat nicht gezählt das is so beschiss und die dauern so ewig -_-


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ja und^^


genau, ich verkauf dich gleich morgen an McDonalds !


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> du bist ne böse kuh, morgen kriegste kein heu mehr :<






Läry schrieb:


> genau, ich verkauf dich gleich morgen an McDonalds !


warum 2 ma auf denselben quote antworten o_O?


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> genau, ich verkauf dich gleich morgen an McDonalds !



du hast keine rechte an mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum 2 ma auf denselben quote antworten o_O?


das andere ist mir erst später eingefallen >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> das andere ist mir erst später eingefallen >.<


edit ftw unso... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

übrigens hab ich gleich saytan in den posts hier ein o.O 
aber wenn man um seinen buffed account kämpft bekommt man ihn auch =)


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> du hast keine rechte an mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*moos rechte von seinen eltern für 2,50€ abkauf*
doch jetzt schon !


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum 2 ma auf denselben quote antworten o_O?



weil kronas grad gesagt hat verkauf ihn an McDonalds und er wollte das nun als sein post ausgeben

edit: ok ihc mach jetzt skype auf um zu schauen wer was sagt
edit2: ah kronas ist weg dann sind wir nur noch zu 2^^


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> edit ftw unso...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaaaa.....ich merks mir fürs nächste mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja eben und es hat nicht gezählt das is so beschiss und die dauern so ewig -_-


Naja - lang sind sie schon,brauchst halt nur ne menge Türme bei den hexen :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> übrigens hab ich gleich saytan in den posts hier ein o.O


sinn? o_O


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sinn? o_O


nicht alle posts machen sinn... ich wollt hier nur an saytan gedenken 

@razyl ja die dauer spells nerven auf der ersten map irgendwie eruption und so..


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

es erscheint mir heute so, dass sehr wenige im n8tschwärmer posten =(


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> @razyl ja die dauer spells nerven auf der ersten map irgendwie eruption und so..


Joa - muss man halt aufpassen. Aber die Renegade kampagne ist noch nerviger - andauernd lähmen die viecher deine Einheiten >> besonders immer die Juggernauts


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> es erscheint mir heute so, dass sehr wenige im n8tschwärmer posten =(


quatsch, also im gegensatz zu ganz früher vlt ja aber die letzten tag wurde hier im 20 min takt gepostet


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> es erscheint mir heute so, dass sehr wenige im n8tschwärmer posten =(



dann post du für den rest mit

führ selbstgespräche


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> dann post du für den rest mit
> 
> führ selbstgespräche


geh mit guten beispiel voran !


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa - muss man halt aufpassen. Aber die Renegade kampagne ist noch nerviger - andauernd lähmen die viecher deine Einheiten >> besonders immer die Juggernauts


ja da bin ich ja einglück (wenn ich das so höre) noch nicht^^ und von den 12er missis hab ich auch nix gutes gehört ^^


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> geh mit guten beispiel voran !



nö 

ich bin jetzt erst mal afk


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> nö
> 
> ich bin jetzt erst mal afk


neeeiiiiiinnn =(((


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja da bin ich ja einglück (wenn ich das so höre) noch nicht^^ und von den 12er missis hab ich auch nix gutes gehört ^^


Die 1. ist sowas von Easy... die hab ich damals mitner random grp. in knapp 30-40 min erledigt - aber ich liebe meinen Promo juggernaut


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die 1. ist sowas von Easy... die hab ich damals mitner random grp. in knapp 30-40 min erledigt - aber ich liebe meinen Promo juggernaut


wasn so besonders an promokarten?


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wasn so besonders an promokarten?


Sie sind voll aufgerüstet. D.h. sie haben alle Upgrades schon und haben ein anderes Design. 
Wofür du sonst viel spielen musst,hast du das sofort :> 
Und die Promo Feuertänzerin ist auch nice


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie sind voll aufgerüstet. D.h. sie haben alle Upgrades schon und haben ein anderes Design.
> Wofür du sonst viel spielen musst,hast du das sofort :>
> Und die Promo Feuertänzerin ist auch nice


und woher bekommt man so ne karten?^^ ausm booster?


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

<<< versteht nix davon von dem ihr redet ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Läry dein A oh nervt

hat jemand ein anderes thema außer battleforge?


----------



## Vampless (7. Juni 2009)

Abeeend ;D


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und woher bekommt man so ne karten?^^ ausm booster?


Nope.
4 promokarten (für jedes Elementar eine) gabs für Vorbesteller von Battleforge bei Amazon oder Gamestop
Und Beta Spieler die ihren Account geupgradet haben,haben die Promo Feuertänzerin bekommen.


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Nabend Vamp


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Läry dein A oh nervt
> 
> hat jemand ein anderes thema außer battleforge?


dann rede mit mir über skype, ich meine wir telefonieren über skype, und chatten gleichzeitig im ns und in ICQ ... da läuft doch was flasch o.O


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

hab eins !
wer war heute wählen ? ^^


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Läry dein A oh nervt
> 
> hat jemand ein anderes thema außer battleforge?


dann rede mit mir über skype, ich meine wir telefonieren über skype, und chatten gleichzeitig im ns und in ICQ ... da läuft doch was flasch o.O


----------



## Vampless (7. Juni 2009)

Billy Talent geht auf MTV Rock am Ring voll ab xD


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> dann rede mit mir über skype, ich meine wir telefonieren über skype, und chatten gleichzeitig im ns und in ICQ ... da läuft doch was flasch o.O


WTF? wasn das fürn Doppelpost?


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

boha sry das ich die gleich nachricht zwei mal gepostet hab, buffed war eben glaub kurz down
@Razyl jaa sry da ging grad was nicht =O


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> dann rede mit mir über skype, ich meine wir telefonieren über skype, und chatten gleichzeitig im ns und in ICQ ... da läuft doch was flasch o.O



das ist multitasking 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vampless schrieb:


> Billy Talent geht auf MTV Rock am Ring voll ab xD



Wer kommt jetzt? Limp Bizkit wars glaub oder?


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nope.
> 4 promokarten (für jedes Elementar eine) gabs für Vorbesteller von Battleforge bei Amazon oder Gamestop
> Und Beta Spieler die ihren Account geupgradet haben,haben die Promo Feuertänzerin bekommen.


ahja ok und ich hab gehört bald kommen neue booster ? also immo gibt es ja die zwielicht edition kommt dann bald ne neue?


----------



## Lillyan (7. Juni 2009)

*mit zam rumspiel*

Nabend


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> das ist multitasking
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dachte nur frauen sind multitasking fähig o.O


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Sagt mal ist hier n Österreicher da zurzeit?


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *mit zam rumspiel*
> 
> Nabend


Nabend


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> dachte nur frauen sind multitasking fähig o.O



Kühe und Erics auch


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ahja ok und ich hab gehört bald kommen neue booster ? also immo gibt es ja die zwielicht edition kommt dann bald ne neue?


Ja - im Sommer soll eine neue Edition folgen. Demnächst sollen erste Karten vorgestellt werden.


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Kühe und Erics auch


Kuhl =)


----------



## Vampless (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> das ist multitasking
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Glaub schon das dann Limp Bizkit kommt aber grad erstma Subways 
Aufgezeichnet vom Mittag


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *mit zam rumspiel*
> 
> Nabend


Machst du nun jeden aus den buffed Modteam/Admin Team? oO
Abend btw. :>


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Abend Lilly


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> wer war heute wählen ? ^^


du schonma nicht


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

sag mal, kronas meinte "Die Ärzte" wurden angeschossen etc. ?


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *mit zam rumspiel*
> 
> Nabend



iwie... klingt das verdammt zweideutig...


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> sag mal, kronas meinte "Die Ärzte" wurden angeschossen etc. ?



ka da war ich noch nicht da


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja - im Sommer soll eine neue Edition folgen. Demnächst sollen erste Karten vorgestellt werden.


hört sich gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: brille schick mir mal nen link wo ich icq runterladen kann


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ka da war ich noch nicht da


ja dann musst dus auch nicht beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> iwie... klingt das verdammt zweideutig...


Sims 3 ftw!



Tabuno schrieb:


> hört sich gut an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://download.icq.com/download/icq/


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hört sich gut an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://tinyurl.com/dk5r63 ftw


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hört sich gut an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm www.icq.com / www.icq.de


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

Nacht zusammen^^Wie gehts so?


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nacht zusammen^^Wie gehts so?


gut und selber? ^^


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nacht zusammen^^Wie gehts so?



ganz gut und dir?


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nacht zusammen^^Wie gehts so?



nacht? wtf? is erst 22 uhr-.-


mir gehts super und dir?


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nacht? wtf? is erst 22 uhr-.-
> 
> 
> mir gehts super und dir?


ja echt mal erst 22 uhr ^^


----------



## Vampless (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nacht zusammen^^Wie gehts so?



huhu ;D


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

war heut wer von euch wählen ? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> war heut wer von euch wählen ? ^^





Grüne schrieb:


> du schonma nicht


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

Wow, soviel Aufmerksamkeit :> Da wird ich ja gleich verlegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir gehts super^^Bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich jezz bei meinem Antibabypillentreath nachschauen werde, und jezz schon Angst habe, vollgeflamet zu werden, wegen meiner Antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wow, soviel Aufmerksamkeit :> Da wird ich ja gleich verlegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja wenn man sowas schreibt,sollte es keinen verwundern...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wow, soviel Aufmerksamkeit :> dA wird ich ja gleich verlegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ach die angst nehm ich dir gern: ja, du wurdest geflamt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> war heut wer von euch wählen ? ^^



wer von euch ist überhaupt wahlberechtigt?


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

darf ich auch noch nich


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> darf ich auch noch nich


achwas?... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

ich wollt den link aber persönlich von brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja dann load ichs mal


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

hier ich bin wahlberechtigt *auf und ab hüpf*


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich wollt den link aber persönlich von brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wir sind Brille´s Bodyguards!


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich wollt den link aber persönlich von brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oooch mensch *tröst*


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hier ich bin wahlberechtigt *auf und ab hüpf*


in österreich ?


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

-.- ich bin jezz erst am ertsen Post und komm mir wie ein bepisster Pudel vor -.-

Hey Manoroth, haste Bock, am Dienstag wieder zu kommen?


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> in österreich ?


Weil grüningen auch in österreich liegt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich wollt den link aber persönlich von brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


icq.com

hier, nur für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir sind Brille´s Bodyguards!


50 kb/s ? soll ich etwa bis morgen warten oder wie ._.


----------



## Lillyan (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Machst du nun jeden aus den buffed Modteam/Admin Team? oO
> Abend btw. :>


Nicht nur... Member sind auch schon dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil grüningen auch in österreich liegt...


nich drauf geachtet *schäm*


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Servus


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nicht nur... Member sind auch schon dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich wette du folterst die   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Servus


nabend =)


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 50 kb/s ? soll ich etwa bis morgen warten oder wie ._.


Das sind nur paar mb oO



Lillyan schrieb:


> Nicht nur... Member sind auch schon dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hah darunter kann ich nicht fallen \o/ 
Sonst würde Lilly mich ja wieder nur quälen :<


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> icq.com
> 
> hier, nur für dich
> 
> ...


ich bin gerührt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich bin gerührt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das entschädigt mich für die mühen des postens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> -.- ich bin jezz erst am ertsen Post und komm mir wie ein bepisster Pudel vor -.-
> 
> Hey Manoroth, haste Bock, am Dienstag wieder zu kommen?



weiss noch net... muss schaun ev bin ich wider wech mit freunden wolln ev japanisch essen



@ läry nein cih hause in der schönen schweiz^^


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> @ läry nein cih hause in der schönen schweiz^^


okok ^.^


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das entschädigt mich für die mühen des postens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na dann =)
bin schon bei 85 % yippieh


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> okok ^.^



bin aba seit über 2 jahren stimmberechtigt aber war noch nie abstimmen^^


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bin aba seit über 2 jahren stimmberechtigt aber war noch nie abstimmen^^


musst ma machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> @ läry nein cih hause in der schönen schweiz^^


schön ist relativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> schön ist relativ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich mag die schweiz^^ und die umgebung wo ich wohne sowiso^^ alles so schön grün^^


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich mag die schweiz^^ und die umgebung wo ich wohne sowiso^^ alles so schön grün^^


bei mir auch und ich wohne in niedersachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

gieve bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> schön ist relativ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Definier doch bitte mal schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich mag die schweiz^^ und die umgebung wo ich wohne sowiso^^ alles so schön *grün*^^


Bei den namen "*Grün*ingen" hätt ich es nicht anders erwartet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gieve bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok warte ...


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Definier doch bitte mal schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ob etwas schön,also ansehnlich für das Auge etc., muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

meinte zwar mano, aber du darfst auch ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

Nunja, den letzten Dienstag war nicht wirklich was los. Also wars für dich selbst gut, dass du ned gekommen bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Razyl, wirste jezz mal die Signatur entfernen? Der geht mir echt auf den Keks, und obwohl du Name rauszensierst, weiss doch jeder, wer du meinst, wenn du "Forenmissionar" schreibst -.-


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Razyl, wirste jezz mal die Signatur entfernen? Der geht mir echt auf den Keks, und obwohl du Name rauszensierst, weiss doch *jeder*, wer du meinst, wenn du "Forenmissionar" schreibst -.-


bezweifle ich,dass über tausende von Usern wissen wen ich mit Forenmissionar meine...


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


okay, vielleicht ist es etwas groß, aber alles ist grün !


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Razyl, wirste jezz mal die Signatur entfernen? Der geht mir echt auf den Keks, und obwohl du Name rauszensierst, weiss doch jeder, wer du meinst, wenn du "Forenmissionar" schreibst -.-


du hast dich grade damit geoutet ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

hm gefällt mir nicht so... viel zu platt^^


----------



## Vampless (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> bezweifle ich,dass über tausende von Usern wissen wen ich mit Forenmissionar meine...



Ich z.B nicht wer ist es denn xD?


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm gefällt mir nicht so... viel zu platt^^


tztz dafür können wir weit gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Ja die Schweiz ist so schön. Uncut usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

567106734
meine nummer go addet mich


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

401220583...meine nummer o.O


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

lol wie sie mich alle adden *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol wie sie mich alle adden *g*


da geht dir einer ab, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol wie sie mich alle adden *g*


du wolltest es doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

jetzt hab ich vamp auch in der list x)


----------



## Vampless (7. Juni 2009)

494420516... Das ist meine xD


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 567106734
> meine nummer go addet mich


Vinni? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich vamp auch in der list x)


Schnapszahlpost!


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da geht dir einer ab, was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schon 6 kontakte da seid ihr also alle jaja^^


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> 494420516... Das ist meine xD


lol wollt dich grad adden und mir fällt das erst auf als bei "kontakt suchen" kommt "sie haben diesen benutzer bereits in der liste"


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

das wird hier maximal ICQ-Nummern austausch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Meine: 400210393



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Vinni?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja spitzname halt sollt ich ja eingeben ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> das wird hier maximal ICQ-Nummern austausch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö - denkste ich post meine icq nr. in den thread hier? nein danke oO


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Meine gebe ich nicht her. Die ist nur für VIP und ab und zu auch für Leute wie euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö - denkste ich post meine icq nr. in den thread hier? nein danke oO


als ob wir dich gleich alle flamen =O so denkst du also von uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> als ob wir dich gleich alle flamen =O so denkst du also von uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jop so denke ich von euch. Hast du was anderes erwartet?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Meine gebe ich nicht her. Die ist nur für VIP und ab und zu auch für Leute wie euch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


leute wie uns?^^
das klignt so abfällig :<


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop so denke ich von euch. Hast du was anderes erwartet?


Ich...Ich...Ich bin maßlos enttäuscht von dir ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich werde die nächsten zwei Wochen damit verbringen zu weinen und Liebesfilme zugucken...


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Addparty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> leute wie uns?^^
> das klignt so abfällig :<


Nein nein. Ihr gehört zu VIP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich habe ich ja nur Leute von hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein nein. Ihr gehört zu VIP.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


me *grins*


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein nein. Ihr gehört zu VIP.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bin ein VIP juhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin ein VIP juhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch *Freudentanz mach*


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Ich habe Brille, Tabuno, Läry, Crackmack und Vamp.
Achja ich tausche auch


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

wer is Mopät?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> wer is Mopät?


zomg it's meh


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

naja ich geh off ihr habt ja bestimmt alle ferien ihr schlawiner gn8


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zomg it's meh


ah kk^^


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe Brille, Tabuno, Läry, Crackmack und Vamp.


Ich hab Skatero, Tabuno, Mookuh, Kronas und  Anduris


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja ich geh off ihr habt ja bestimmt alle ferien ihr schlawiner gn8


ne, die sind morgen vorbei... Q_Q


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja ich geh off ihr habt ja bestimmt alle ferien ihr schlawiner gn8


ne morgen wieder schule, naja schule kann mans nicht nennen.. noch bis am mittwoch.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Mookuh, i need your number!!!!11


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

ja ich geh dann auch mal...mathe is morgen und so...-.-* gute nacht euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> ne morgen wieder schule, naja schule kann mans nicht nennen.. noch bis am mittwoch.


dann do+fr frei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (7. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mookuh, i need your number!!!!11


mookuh is off aber ich geb sie dir ^^ 

438566293


----------



## Vampless (7. Juni 2009)

Hab noch ne Woche ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Hab noch ne Woche !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sau :<


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann do+fr frei?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gute Nacht Läry

ja habe Mittlere Reife fertig. 
muss dann noch mündliche prüfungen und so ne fachübergreifende Prüfung machen.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

und ich bin arbeitslos muahahaha^^ konstant geld probs dafür zeit für ne ganze kohorte^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> ja habe mittlere reife fertig.
> muss dann noch mündliche prüfungen und so ne fachübergreifende Prüfung machen.


wenn die konferrenzen vorbei sind hab ich real+latinum... dann ab in die oberstufe^^


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

Von was redet ihr? Ich komme dem Schreibfluss nicht nach...

So, mein Post für meinen thread is fertig^^ihr dürft ihn lesen.


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn die konferrenzen vorbei sind hab ich real+latinum... dann ab in die oberstufe^^


was ist latinum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> So, mein Post für meinen thread is fertig^^ihr dürft ihn lesen.


Dürften wir auch so oder so - kannst uns ja schlecht verbieten,dass wir ihn nicht lesen dürfen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> was ist latinum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mehr oder weniger eine bestätigung, dass du lateinkenntnisse hast^^


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dürften wir auch so oder so - kannst uns ja schlecht verbieten,dass wir ihn nicht lesen dürfen...


wenn er nicht fertig ist geht das schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mehr oder weniger eine bestätigung, dass du lateinkenntnisse hast^^


Die brille natürlich nicht hat...


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mehr oder weniger eine bestätigung, dass du lateinkenntnisse hast^^


asoo ok.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die brille natürlich nicht hat...


-.-


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

Dass du auch immer alles extra falsch verstehst, razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du gefällst mir^^und ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass du sowas nicht mags :>


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

So dann übersetz mal:"Grüne Brille"


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

er will es ja so verstehen...
und herrlich, dass du ihn magst, das ärgert ihn wsl noch mehr xDD


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dass du auch immer alles extra falsch verstehst, razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du mir nicht - und ich bin mir durchaus bewusst,dass du dir darüber im klaren bist...


----------



## Vampless (7. Juni 2009)

Brille glaub gab es damals noch net xD
Hab auch Latein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> So dann übersetz mal:"Grüne Brille"


brille gibts nicht


Vampless schrieb:


> Brille glaub gab es damals noch net xD


du sau warst 1 sec schneller als ich Q_Q


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

billige Sprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> brille gibts nicht
> 
> du sau warst 1 sec schneller als ich Q_Q



Bin keine sau ;/ 
In Latein bin ich ein Streber weil es spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

auf spanisch: el fligó la verde
so müssts heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

auf französisch: "Brillé de bleu" ...oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> auf französisch: "Brillé de bleu" ...oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Von Brille das 'e' so betonen xD
Wie sichs dann anhört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eeeeee


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> auf spanisch: el fligó la verde
> so müssts heißen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hoffe für dich, dass es richtig ist *fg*
naja, bin ma weg, tv schauen, wsl bis morgen... gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (7. Juni 2009)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier redet jeder über seinen Lebensweg ^^ ?
me :
Realschulabschluss---> mach jetzt Ausbildung zum Industriemechaniker--> ein jahr Fachabi-->Ingenieurstudium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und das hör ich grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hoffe für dich, dass es richtig ist *fg*
> naja, bin ma weg, tv schauen, wsl bis morgen... gn8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Cya Gut nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> auf französisch: "Brillé de bleu" ...oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das heisst blaue brille wen überhaupt^^ das erkenne ich sogar mit meinem mehr als beschrenkten franz kentnissen^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> auf französisch: "Brillé de bleu" ...oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bleu = blau


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hoffe für dich, dass es richtig ist *fg*
> naja, bin ma weg, tv schauen, wsl bis morgen... gn8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


el fligó = die Brille
la = die 
verde = grün

Die grüne Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ciao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

und razyl: Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass es dir durchaus bewusst ist, dass ich dich mag :> Und ich bin mir auch durchaus bewusst, dass du mich nicht mags^^
Obwohl, was nicht ist, kann noch werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (7. Juni 2009)

Gymnasium ----> In 6 Jahren Abi -------> Medizin Studium


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Gymnasium ----> In 6 Jahren Abi -------> Medizin Studium


dazu ein herbes GZ


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

Das mit Brillé de bleu war Absicht^^ ICh weiss, das Blau= bleu ist^^ Genau so wie ich weiss, dass alle französischen Schurken rot sind^^


----------



## El Homer (7. Juni 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Gymnasium ----> In 6 Jahren Abi -------> Medizin Studium


ich freu mich schon aufs studenten dasein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Genau so wie ich weiss, dass alle französischen Schurken rot sind^^


höö?^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> höö?^^



du nimmst mir die worte von der tastatur^^


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

Schurke = rouge = Rot

Tjahaaa, drauf muss man erst mal kommen :>


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

rouge=rot


----------



## Vampless (7. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> dazu ein herbes GZ



Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Schurke = rouge = Rot
> 
> Tjahaaa, drauf muss man erst mal kommen :>



pfff... das is  mir zu naheligend... ich denke viel zu verrückt um sowas simples zu entdecken^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das heisst immer noch schangedöön....


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja aber das schreibt man rogue nicht rouge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

Warum muss ich immer an Schnecken denken, wenn ich eine Klinge sehe?

^^ Gogo rätselt!


----------



## Vampless (7. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das heisst immer noch schangedöön....



Als Stundent in Spee nicht ......


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Warum muss ich immer an Schnecken denken, wenn ich eine Klinge sehe?
> 
> ^^ Gogo rätselt!


Weil du früher immer mit Klingen Schnecken aufgeschnitten hast?


----------



## Kangrim (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Warum muss ich immer an Schnecken denken, wenn ich eine Klinge sehe?
> 
> ^^ Gogo rätselt!



Weil schnecken unbeschädigt über klingen klettern können?


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

"Spee, die schlaue Art zu waschen"

Gehirnwäsche pur...


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Vampless schrieb:


> Als Stundent in Spee nicht ......



doch da erst recht^^



@ benji: weil du so langsam mit ner klinge umgehn musst wie ne schnecke damit du dich net selber verletzt?^^


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Warum muss ich immer an Schnecken denken, wenn ich eine Klinge sehe?
> 
> ^^ Gogo rätselt!


hab ne vermutung, die ich aber hier nicht schreibe^^


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

Wuargh verdammt >.> Kangrim hat es auf Anhieb herausgefunden! *grummel*


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Weil schnecken unbeschädigt über klingen klettern können?


ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmt^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wuargh verdammt >.> Kangrim hat es auf Anhieb herausgefunden! *grummel*



stimmt aba net... drück ma n bisserl auf die schnecke und dann is se nemmer so ganz unbeschadet^^


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

Anduris, obwohl dein Avatar ziemlich, mmmh, sagen wir "strange" ist, 
find ich ihn irgendwie sympatisch O.o


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Anduris, obwohl dein Avatar ziemlich, mmmh, sagen wir "strange" ist,
> find ich ihn irgendwie sympatisch O.o



der is doch süss^^


----------



## Kangrim (7. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> stimmt aba net... drück ma n bisserl auf die schnecke und dann is se nemmer so ganz unbeschadet^^



Wenn du drückst kann sie aber nicht klettern und das würde sich wieder gegen meine Aussage stellen. :O
Naja bin dann schon wieder off Leute vieleicht komm ich ja irgendwann mal wieder dazu mit euch zu schwärmen.

Btw @ Mano   Zaraki Kenpachi 4tw!


----------



## Vampless (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Anduris, obwohl dein Avatar ziemlich, mmmh, sagen wir "strange" ist,
> find ich ihn irgendwie sympatisch O.o



Mir ist dieses Ding schon ans Herz gewachsen bzw hat mein Herz angelickt


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wenn du drückst kann sie aber nicht klettern und das würde sich wieder gegen meine Aussage stellen. :O
> Naja bin dann schon wieder off Leute vieleicht komm ich ja irgendwann mal wieder dazu mit euch zu schwärmen.


Gn8 Kangrim


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wenn du drückst kann sie aber nicht klettern und das würde sich wieder gegen meine Aussage stellen. :O
> Naja bin dann schon wieder off Leute vieleicht komm ich ja irgendwann mal wieder dazu mit euch zu schwärmen.
> 
> Btw @ Mano   Zaraki Kenpachi 4tw!



dann drück und schieb gleichzeitig^^ dann is er noch schneller zweigeteilt^^

jooo der is der hammer^^


----------



## Vampless (7. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Wenn du drückst kann sie aber nicht klettern und das würde sich wieder gegen meine Aussage stellen. :O
> Naja bin dann schon wieder off Leute vieleicht komm ich ja irgendwann mal wieder dazu mit euch zu schwärmen.
> 
> Btw @ Mano   Zaraki Kenpachi 4tw!



Gn8 Träum was süßes ........scheiße sag ich schwule sachen xD


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

Was haltet ihr von meiner Signatur?
...
...
...
...
...
...
*Flamerabwehrhelm anzieh*


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von meiner Signatur?
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


zu kitschig


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> stimmt aba net... drück ma n bisserl auf die schnecke und dann is se nemmer so ganz unbeschadet^^


an was du wieder denkst xD



Benji9 schrieb:


> Anduris, obwohl dein Avatar ziemlich, mmmh, sagen wir "strange" ist,
> find ich ihn irgendwie sympatisch O.o


find ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (7. Juni 2009)

Orginell aber Kitschig ^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von meiner Signatur?
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...



zu kitschig und meiner meinung nach unwahr... es gibt kaum was wankelmütigeres als die liebe


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

Nunja, das mag daran liegen, dass wir wohl selber nie wahre Liebe erfahren haben. Obwohl hier das Wort "wahr" nicht sogut reinpasst...

Nunja, ihr könnt auch mal ne Bibel aufmachen, dortdrinnen werdet ihrs finden.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, das mag daran liegen, dass wir wohl selber nie wahre Liebe erfahren haben. Obwohl hier das Wort "wahr" nicht sogut reinpasst...
> 
> Nunja, ihr könnt auch mal ne Bibel aufmachen, dortdrinnen werdet ihrs finden.



ich war genug oft verliebt^^ da muss ich net in der bibel schaun was und wie liebe is^^


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

Nunja, ich kann nur soviel sagen, dass ich vier verschiedene Arten von "Liebe" kenne. ^^Aber mitlerweile hab ich 3 vergessen xD


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, das mag daran liegen, dass wir wohl selber nie wahre Liebe erfahren haben. Obwohl hier das Wort "wahr" nicht sogut reinpasst...


Ich finde das Wort 'wahr' passt perfekt rein.
und: habe leider keine Bibel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, ich kann nur soviel sagen, dass ich vier verschiedene Arten von "Liebe" kenne. ^^Aber mitlerweile hab ich 3 vergessen xD



ich kenne eigentlich nur eine^^ die allerdings in verschiedenen abstufungen^^


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, ich kann nur soviel sagen, dass ich vier verschiedene Arten von "Liebe" kenne. ^^Aber mitlerweile hab ich 3 vergessen xD


Liebe zum Partner
Liebe zu Familienmitgliedern/Verwandten und Freunden
Liebe zu Tieren
Liebe zu seiner Heimat

fällt mir so ein.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

Nunja, eigendlich gibt es mittlerweile genug Predigten über liebe. Aber hab jezz echt kein Bock, dir den Podcast dazu rauszusuchen xD
mmmh, muss schaun, von wo ich jezz ne Dvd herbekomm um mir noch nen Film reinzuziehn, bervor ich ins Bett geh^^

*wegschleich*


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

jo mach das^^ cu


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, eigendlich gibt es mittlerweile genug Predigten über liebe. Aber hab jezz echt kein Bock, dir den Podcast dazu rauszusuchen xD
> mmmh, muss schaun, von wo ich jezz ne Dvd herbekomm um mir noch nen Film reinzuziehn, bervor ich ins Bett geh^^
> 
> *wegschleich*



i-net? da findeste immer was zum schaun^^


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> i-net? da findeste immer was zum schaun^^


illegal^^ xD


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

Nicht immer^^ Ich bin SChweizer, und hier ist es legeal, Streams zu schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder?

Und ich hab mal wieder Bock auf Qualität, und keine Laags^^
Hab den Film "28 Days later" gefunden... ab 18. 
Bin 16.... ich nehme an, das stört euch wohl ned wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde nebenbei mit euch chatten. Bitte keine Spoilers!


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

Ist "28 Days Later" Teil 1 oder Teil 2?


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nicht immer^^ Ich bin SChweizer, und hier ist es legeal, Streams zu schaun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein bei uns is sogar filme dln legal


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nein bei uns is sogar filme dln legal


Aber uploaden nicht.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber uploaden nicht.



genau^^ dln is legal aber verbreiten von filmen und musig is illegal (ausser an freunde aber da darf man nix für verlangen)


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Ihr habts gut^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Ihr habts gut^^



tja^^ komm halt auch in die schöne schweiz^^


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

Die SChweiz, die kanns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tja^^ komm halt auch in die schöne schweiz^^


mhh war da noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur in Österreich.
aber kann mir gut vorstellen dass es da schön ist.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

http://www.grueningen.ch/xml_1/internet/de/intro.cfm

hier in diesem kaff wohne ich^^


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

Kannste ja zu mir ziehn^^Obwohl, ich wohn ja noch bei den Eltern. Dann lieber ned. Aber hey, wir haben Berge, wir haben halbwegsgescheite Politiker, und wir habn Schokolade.
Aber das beste ist, hier wolln sie nicht das Internet zensieren! Jaaaaaa!


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

Sieht nett aus, das kaff^^
Wir haben auch Milka Schokolade.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Stadtwappen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



igiiit... es ist BUNT!!!! MACHT ES TOT MACHT ES TOT!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

nice, aber sehr schlicht^^

Naja, bin mal off..
Gute Nacht


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> nice, aber sehr schlicht^^
> 
> Naja, bin mal off..
> Gute Nacht



gn8 schleckermäulchen^^ schlaf jut


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2009)

Ich geh dann mal offline.

Gute Nacht

@Manoroth:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

ihr müsst unsere Wappe mal sehn^^Aber irgendwie wiell Firefox nix anderes ausser Buffed.de laden...


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich geh dann mal offline.
> 
> Gute Nacht
> 
> ...



gn8 skatero^^


waaa maacht es tot macht es tot!


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ihr müsst unsere Wappe mal sehn^^Aber irgendwie wiell Firefox nix anderes ausser Buffed.de laden...



omg... ich habs gewusst! buffed ist n virus das die weltherschafft an sich reissen will das ist der beweis!


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

...es is dunkel bei mir im Raum, wenn ich rausblick aus dem Fenster, erkenn ich nix. Es ist leise. Zu leise...


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ...es is dunkel bei mir im Raum, wenn ich rausblick aus dem Fenster, erkenn ich nix. Es ist leise. Zu leise...



*aus kleider schrank spring* WUAAAAAAAAH!!!


----------



## Aero_one (8. Juni 2009)

Welches sadistische Designer hat eig. das Oculus entworfen ? 
Man man ... eine Instanz die ich nie wieder besuchen werde ...

Btw. schon alle inner heia ?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. Juni 2009)

Ich bin noch da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (8. Juni 2009)

Verdammt ... ich bin doch zu müde. Da hat man mal Urlaub und geht trotzdem um halb 2 ins Bett. Hmm naja ... wünsche euch allen nen schönen Wochenanfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. Juni 2009)

Wat? Schon wieder halb zwei? :>
Bin auch raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Manoroth (8. Juni 2009)

namd^^


----------



## Aero_one (8. Juni 2009)

Aloha ...

*und sofort wieder verschwind*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aloha


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> namd^^


Heyho du mano - komm mal pls. icq on!


----------



## Tabuno (8. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heyho du mano - komm mal pls. icq on!


mano soll mich mal adden


----------



## Manoroth (8. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heyho du mano - komm mal pls. icq on!



kk kann ich machn^^ momentchen^^


----------



## Manoroth (8. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mano soll mich mal adden



haste mir ma eben deine nummer?^^ sonst gehts schlecht^^


----------



## Tabuno (8. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> haste mir ma eben deine nummer?^^ sonst gehts schlecht^^


567-106-734


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juni 2009)

nabend
_"The man in black fled across the desert,....and the gunslinger followed"_


----------



## Tabuno (8. Juni 2009)

ey die sounds bei icq sind ja einfach nur der hammer wenn dich jemand addet und soo icq <3


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-_yvsu9SJM
ahaha ich muss immer so lachen, wenn ich das sehe xD


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Juni 2009)

lustiger shit http://omegle.com/


----------



## Manoroth (8. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-_yvsu9SJM
> ahaha ich muss immer so lachen, wenn ich das sehe xD



hahaha zu geil^^ n wunderschöner treffer^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> lustiger shit http://omegle.com/


gerade am testen


----------



## Zonalar (8. Juni 2009)

tag


----------



## Manoroth (8. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> lustiger shit http://omegle.com/



iwie sind da nur notgeile männer drin-.-


----------



## Manoroth (8. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> tag



moin benji


----------



## Kronas (8. Juni 2009)

You: hi
Stranger: hi
Stranger: from/
Stranger: ?
You: germany
Stranger: m or f?
You: m
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

jap notgeile männer^^


----------



## Manoroth (8. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> You: hi
> Stranger: hi
> Stranger: from/
> Stranger: ?
> ...



so gings mir mit eigentlich allen^^

nur ein mal hatte ich ne frau die was von mir wollte... iwie komisch dat ganze^^


----------



## Kronas (8. Juni 2009)

Stranger: hey!horny girl?
You: hi
You: ehrm
You: no
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

nette begrüßung^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Gute nacht freunde*


----------



## Kronas (8. Juni 2009)

You: hi
Stranger: hi
Stranger: from?
You: germany
Stranger: boy?
You: y
Stranger: great
Stranger: i am gay

LOL


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Juni 2009)

ahahaha xD


----------



## Manoroth (8. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> You: hi
> Stranger: hi
> Stranger: from?
> You: germany
> ...



xD


iwie wie ne kontaktbörse für arme^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. Juni 2009)

und manoroth? Weisste schon, ob du am Dienstag wirklich japanisch essen gehst? 
Will einfach bescheid wissen, sonst steh ich mir wieder 15 Min im Bauch und schlage wurzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> und manoroth? Weisste schon, ob du am Dienstag wirklich japanisch essen gehst?
> Will einfach bescheid wissen, sonst steh ich mir wieder 15 Min im Bauch und schlage wurzeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup werde weg gehn. sry^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

Was haben die in Korea jetzt für Zeit?


----------



## Zonalar (8. Juni 2009)

Nicht 21.52...


mano: Kein Problem^^Würd auch gerne Japanisch essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber mit Taschengeld komm ich ned weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Juni 2009)

Stranger: &#22836;&#30140;&#24456;
You: lol

toll^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

Was ist die Hauptstadt von Korea? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was haben die in Korea jetzt für Zeit?


http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=235


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was ist die Hauptstadt von Korea?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


seoul oder wies geschrieben wird (also süd)


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juni 2009)

pyongyang in nord und seoul in südkorea


----------



## Tabuno (8. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> iwie sind da nur notgeile männer drin-.-


lol aber hallo der eine schreibt erstmal are you male or female o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol aber hallo der eine schreibt erstmal are you male or female o.O


antworte: shemale XD


----------



## Kronas (8. Juni 2009)

You: hi
Stranger: hi
Stranger: asl?
You: whats asl?
Stranger: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stranger: from and age and sex?

sogar eigene abkürzungen^^

edit: Stranger: hey
You: hi
Stranger: how are you
You: good
Stranger: goooood
Stranger: asl?

noch einer^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

Weil einer aus Korea ging gerade schlafen und sagte gn8.
Und ich wusste nicht, ob ich ihm das glauben soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> antworte: shemale XD


ich sag nächste mal female mal sehen was sie dann machen lol


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> antworte: shemale XD


die muss ich ja auch noch checken...


uhhhh insider XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich sag nächste mal female mal sehen was sie dann machen lol


wuut female? giebe adresse plx ololol


riesentrolli schrieb:


> die muss ich ja auch noch checken...


du machst mir angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Juni 2009)

You: hi
Stranger: Sieg Heil
Stranger: from?
You: germany


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Juni 2009)

omg xD


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wuut female? giebe adresse plx ololol
> 
> du machst mir angst
> 
> ...


maaaaan k.i.z. du nüsschen


----------



## Kronas (8. Juni 2009)

bin mal weg^^ morgen weiter chatten^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> maaaaan k.i.z. du nüsschen


ich steh grad voll aufm schlauch... shemale und checken mit kiz als zsmhang? o_O


----------



## Anduris (8. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich steh grad voll aufm schlauch... shemale und checken mit kiz als zsmhang? o_O


....



0:48


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

> Stranger: hi
> You: hi
> Stranger: asl
> You: what's asl?
> ...


lol


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ....
> 0:48


O_o
ich hab da immer iwas mit mails verstanden... OMFG >_<
dankö, trolli^^



Skatero schrieb:


> lol



*fg*


Anduris schrieb:


> Nabend



abend


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ....
> 0:48


Das Video ist in ihrem Land nicht verfügbar. -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> O_o
> ich hab da immer iwas mit mails verstanden... OMFG >_<
> dankö, trolli^^
> [...]


is ja auch der witz^^
she mails klingt halt wie shemales


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> she mails klingt halt wie shemales


joa... bisher ist mir das aber echt nie aufgefallen... omg^^


----------



## Tabuno (8. Juni 2009)

lol ich red jetzt hier schon 10 minuten mit nem 20 jährigen aus brasilien :O


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2009)

Hab mit ner 22 Jährigen aus Moscow geredet, iwie witzig.
Ich glaub ich hab die bekehrt, die hatte iwie faschiste Ideologien vertreten und iwann als ich nurnoch sagte wie dumm das ganze wär meinte sie "Maybe u're right ))".
Wobei das )) ja iwie der Russensmiley ist.. xD


----------



## Zonalar (8. Juni 2009)

Ich spiel gerade Halo 1 auf der XBox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Klassiker


----------



## Tabuno (8. Juni 2009)

Stranger: i know some people in germany may think we still like in the jungle

haha hab ihn gefragt in brasilien leben viele arme menschen oder?^^


----------



## Nuffing (8. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich spiel gerade Halo 1 auf der XBox
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der beste teil find ich, ebenfals offline =)


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

Ich chatte gerade mit jemandem aus Russland. Und zwar russich.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Juni 2009)

lol so nach 20 min hab ich seine msn addresse o.O naja ich geh mal pennen cu


----------



## Zonalar (8. Juni 2009)

tag nuffing^^


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juni 2009)

benji heißt dein Pfarrer eigentlich James Boon?


----------



## Zonalar (8. Juni 2009)

Seit wann interessiert dich mein Pfarrer?

öööh, nein, tut er nicht. Zumal wir nicht nur "einen" Pfarrer haben^^


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Seit wann interessiert dich mein Pfarrer?
> 
> öööh, nein, tut er nicht. Zumal wir nicht nur "einen" Pfarrer haben^^


...Nur so, grüße aus Jerusalem's Lot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Juni 2009)

Könnt ihr nicht einfach mal die blöden Seitenhiebe unterlassen?


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2009)

Ja


----------



## Fuuton (8. Juni 2009)

Nabend 
4tage ohne schule is schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Juni 2009)

gz für Epicwin.

Lillian: Ich hab seinen Witz eh nicht verstanden, von daher "Seitenhieb wurde erfolgreich ignoriert" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Juni 2009)

Was haltet ihr vom FIlm "28 Days later" ?


----------



## Nuffing (8. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> gz für Epicwin.
> 
> Lillian: Ich hab seinen Witz eh nicht verstanden, von daher "Seitenhieb wurde erfolgreich ignoriert"
> 
> ...



ich glaub diem einte nicht nur das auf dich sondern das auf mich, sie ist hier in letzter zeit nicht um sonst sobald die damit anfangen^^...

=D wo kriegt man denn eigendlich noch halo 1 her? ich könnts mir zwar downlaoden aber ich habs dochl ieber als dvd, spielen das noch leute online?


----------



## Zonalar (8. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Die Hüter und Wächter von Gesetz, Recht und Ordnung sind eingetroffen"









"Jaaaa, eine Runde Bier freihaus! Die Rechnung fällt auf Lillyan!"


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juni 2009)

wo hab ich denn nen seitenhieb gemacht? war ja wohl eher nen sauberer upper cut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube wir haben hier den nächsten potenziellen Permabannopfer...
*Helm Anzieh und in Bunker versteck*


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

Habe gerade geschätzte 30 min mit einer aus Dänemark gechattet. Es gibt da also nicht nur Spinner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juni 2009)

wenns passiert, passierts. allerdings glaub ich kaum das dafür die beweislage ausreicht wenn man nichtmal weiß was gemein dran war.


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

Also ich geh dann mal off
Gute Nacht


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juni 2009)

gn8, und schließ den schrank ab, nicht das der boogeyman kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Juni 2009)

Gut Nacht. ich guck mal nebenbei "American Gangster".

Das Internet wird langsamer und langsamer... vllt melde ich mich irgendwann ned mehr, wenn das I-net abkackt.


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> gn8, und schließ den schrank ab, nicht das der boogeyman kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja schau doch bitte noch schnell unter meinem Bett nach.


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja schau doch bitte noch schnell unter meinem Bett nach.


unter dem schrank?^^ aber ich muss gestehen , das seit ich die geschichte gelesen hab, selbst immer mal wieder auf meinen schrank gucke^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> unter dem schrank?^^ aber ich muss gestehen , das seit ich die geschichte gelesen hab, selbst immer mal wieder auf meinen schrank gucke^^


Ach das ist doch ganz normal für dein Alter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ach das ist doch ganz normal für dein Alter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


glaub mir, wenn du die geschichte gelesen hast, würdest du auch ab und zu zum schrank gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"das schreckgespenst" von stephen king, vielleicht findste ja ein pdf von


----------



## Zonalar (8. Juni 2009)

Zum Glück wurde ich von der Geschichte verschont^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

Mal schauen, aber erst morgen.
Bin jetzt wirklich weg. Nochmals gute Nacht


----------



## Zonalar (8. Juni 2009)

Bye Dear-


----------



## Manoroth (8. Juni 2009)

mir ist langweilig... und hier läuft auch nix-.-


----------



## Nuffing (8. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mir ist langweilig... und hier läuft auch nix-.-



hmm =D naja mir ist zum glück net langweilig =) du könntest ja irgendwelche miniflash games spieln oder so


----------



## Zonalar (8. Juni 2009)

Wieder da nuffing? Was haste getrieben?


----------



## Nuffing (8. Juni 2009)

Ich war ganze zeit da ^^ gab nur nichts wo ich meinen senf dazu geben konnte


----------



## Manoroth (8. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> hmm =D naja mir ist zum glück net langweilig =) du könntest ja irgendwelche miniflash games spieln oder so



naja spiele wow aba da is atm nix los.. keier will heros und alle ham id bei den raids...


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juni 2009)

Chatten wir ne runde^^ 
Wie is das Wetter bei euch? Bei uns isses...dunkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuuton (9. Juni 2009)

Twinken?

edit sagt das es bei uns in hamburg regnet...:,(


----------



## Nuffing (9. Juni 2009)

Ich geh jetzt off ^^ noch etwas conan zocken


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Chatten wir ne runde^^
> Wie is das Wetter bei euch? Bei uns isses...dunkel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei mir ists auch dunkel^^ aber trocken atm^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt off ^^ noch etwas conan zocken



gn8 nuffing^^ schlaf jut sobald du ins bett gehst^^


----------



## Fuuton (9. Juni 2009)

und was habt ihr gestern gemacht? ^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> und was habt ihr gestern gemacht? ^^



war an der konf von meinem cousin (ev kennste ihn als black muffin^^) und sonst nix gescheites


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juni 2009)

Wir waren mit der Klasse in einem Zwischenlager in Würenlingen. Dorthin werden Momentan der Atommüll gelagert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War recht langweilig *g*

Nuffings. ich glaub ncith, dass du gegangen bist, dein mybuffed-Profil hat sich gerade geändert! Bist du ein Transformer?


----------



## Fuuton (9. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nuffings. ich glaub ncith, dass du gegangen bist, dein mybuffed-Profil hat sich gerade geändert! Bist du ein Transformer?



Stalker !


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> Stalker !



xD genau mein gedanke^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juni 2009)

Wenn man jezz nichtmal mehr Profilbilder von Frauen anschauen darf, ohne gleich als Stalker abgestempelt zu werden, keuft was verkehrt auf dieser Welt :O


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn man jezz nichtmal mehr Profilbilder von Frauen anschauen darf, ohne gleich als Stalker abgestempelt zu werden, keuft was verkehrt auf dieser Welt :O



stalker! stalker! stalker!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuuton (9. Juni 2009)

Denn schreib es nicht ^^ denken is auch so ne sache...x)


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juni 2009)

Mir doch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Vernunft wir obsiegen! Sowieso wissen eh alle, dass ich zum Stalken nix tauge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mir doch egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo du bist zu ungeschickt^^


----------



## Fuuton (9. Juni 2009)

So leute ^^..ich geh mal pennen..und lese noch meine mangas zu ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..bis irgendwann mal


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> So leute ^^..ich geh mal pennen..und lese noch meine mangas zu ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gn8 und hf beim lesen^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juni 2009)

gl hf und verpenn ned ^^

Manoroth. Vielleicht interessiert dir die neuste Predigt von unserer Kirche^^ Die Meinung zum Thema Homosexualität. Ich kan dir nen Link geben, wennde willst.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> gl hf und verpenn ned ^^
> 
> Manoroth. Vielleicht interessiert dir die neuste Predigt von unserer Kirche^^ Die Meinung zum Thema Homosexualität. Ich kan dir nen Link geben, wennde willst.



jo gern


----------



## sTereoType (9. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mir doch egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ach du meinst die vernunft siegt? lustigerweise fing so ziemlich die selbe bemerkung(das mit dem transformer hab ich genauso gesagt nur schon vor paar wochen) den flamewar hier an


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juni 2009)

http://www.icf.ch/media/podcasts.html

Ich denk, ab hier findest es von allene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Juni 2009)

ICF betrachtet homosexualität als sünde  oO
lustig sind die einschätzungen von ICF desto mehr man googelt, selbst wikipedia zeigt schöne beispiele. das erklärt wirklich einiges


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juni 2009)

Warste selbst schonmal im Icf?


----------



## sTereoType (9. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Warste selbst schonmal im Icf?


nö, aber ich wusste auch schon vorher das die herdplatte heiß ist und musste nicht wie andere kinder es erst anfassen.
ihr dürft immerhin da nichtmal mittentscheiden wofür der kirchenzehnt eingesetzt würd, da pack ich mir schon an den kopp und frag mich wie man so naiv sein kann


----------



## Ol@f (9. Juni 2009)

&#8222;Wissenschaft ohne Religion ist lahm, Religion ohne Wissenschaft ist blind.&#8220;   (A. Einstein)

gogo discuss!


<geht pennen.^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mal überhaupt keinen Bock darüber mit dir zu diskutieren Stero. 
-Du bist so ziemlich in allem was ich tue und sage gegen mich. Aufjedenfall machst du sonen Eindruck auf mich. 
-Es ist auch recht spät, als dass ich so eine Diskussion angemessen führen könnte.
-Ich Schau gerade nen Film, und will mir den Spass ned verderben lassen.

Viele Menschen haben schon vor dir versucht Gerüchte zu streuen. Dies haben sie hinbekommen. mehr ned.

Gn8


----------



## Pente (9. Juni 2009)

*sTereoType & Benji9:* eure persönlichen Differenzen haben hier nichts zu suchen. Unterlasst dies bitte und klärt es per PM. Andernfalls seh ich mich gezwungen euch beim Unterlassen durch eine Schreibsperre zu unterstützen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Juni 2009)

lustig, du scheinst das nichtmal zu wissen, aber das mit dem zehnt stimmt und beruht auf dem aufbau eurer kirche ansich, sowas als mitglied nicht zu wissen ist schlimm.
im übrigen habe ich bis jetzt keine diskussion gesehen , wurde du auch nur etwas land mit deinen vermeintlichen argumenten gesehen hast. das ich so ziemlich gegen alles bin was du sagst, liegt einfach daran das ich es auf den tod nicht ausstehen kann wenn jemand wie du daher kommt und einfach mal scheiße labert und fast alles mit glauben begründet. und wenn man dir dann zeigt was das fürn mist ist den du geschrieben hast kommt immer die ausflucht in dein ja ach so junges alter. du solltest dir mal nen kopf drüber machen warum selbst mods dich als naiv und weltfremd bezeichnen


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

so hab mir das jetzt auch ma angesehn. ich muss sagen: der labert scheisse. schwul sein is net "heilbar". meiner meinung nach redet der sich was ein. nix andres.

ich kenne genug schwule und lesben. und die kommen auch super damit zurecht.


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

Nabend!


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

abend


----------



## Tabuno (9. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend


gib mal deine icq nummer


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Abend


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

mookuh dein fleisch sieht lecker aus^^ (und habe dich im icq geaddet)

abend


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> gib mal deine icq nummer



mom ich starzt mal kurz mein icq




Anduris schrieb:


> mookuh dein fleisch sieht lecker aus^^ (und habe dich im icq geaddet)
> 
> abend



woher hast du meine icq nummer?^^
kronas?


----------



## Tabuno (9. Juni 2009)

is kronas gebannt oder wie?


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> is kronas gebannt oder wie?



nee eig nicht aber er ist nicht da (zumindest in skype ist er off)


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

naja hier meine icq nr 438566293


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Jemand hatte deine Nummer hier gepostet. Weiss aber nicht mehr wer es war.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jemand hatte deine Nummer hier gepostet. Weiss aber nicht mehr wer es war.


nett XD


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jemand hatte deine Nummer hier gepostet. Weiss aber nicht mehr wer es war.



hmm wenn hab ich den in icq von buffed

kronas, läry

und seit neustem anduris und skatero^^


----------



## Tabuno (9. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> naja hier meine icq nr 438566293


ok nimm an


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> mookuh is off aber ich geb sie dir ^^
> 
> 438566293




ah Läry wars^^


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

überhaupt noch jemand da?


----------



## Tabuno (9. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> überhaupt noch jemand da?


na klar


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> na klar



sonst niemand?


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

jo jemand hat deine Nummer gepostet und da dacht ich mir, ich adde dich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, gleich wieder weg.. muss noch was für die schule machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuuton (9. Juni 2009)

nabend


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> jo jemand hat deine Nummer gepostet und da dacht ich mir, ich adde dich mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo läry wars

hat jemand für mich nummern von leuten mit icq von buffed?^^


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

abend Fuuton


----------



## Fuuton (9. Juni 2009)

alles klar bei euch?


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> jo läry wars
> 
> hat jemand für mich nummern von leuten mit icq von buffed?^^


ich bin bei buffed und hab icq aber meine nummer kriegste nich^^


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> alles klar bei euch?


hi, jo schon.. bei dir?


----------



## Tabuno (9. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich bin bei buffed und hab icq aber meine nummer kriegste nich^^


der einzige der deine hat is bestimmt brille muss ihn mal fragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> alles klar bei euch?



jo



riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich bin bei buffed und hab icq aber meine nummer kriegste nich^^



ok wenn du meinst


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> die einzige die deine hat is ala muss sie mal fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fixd


----------



## Ol@f (9. Juni 2009)

moin.


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

tach Glurak


----------



## Tabuno (9. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> fixd


ok, aber die is net mehr bei buffed aktiv


----------



## Fuuton (9. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> hi, jo schon.. bei dir?




Ju bei mir auch


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> der einzige der deine hat is bestimmt brille muss ihn mal fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nä, habsch net...
und icq spackt grad übelst bei mir rum... -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ok, aber die is net mehr bei buffed aktiv


tja...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nä, habsch net...
> und icq spackt grad übelst bei mir rum... -.-


qip läuft wie ne russische 1


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Trolli, mir kannst du sie geben.

Ich werde nichts damit machen, ausser für Geld weitergeben. Dann werde ich reich und so.


----------



## Ol@f (9. Juni 2009)

Glurak > all


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> qip läuft wie ne russische 1


benutz ich aber nicht^^
und werde ich wsl auch nicht tun :>


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Glurak > all


zomg
*erst lurock gelesen hab*


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Wo ist Lurock eig?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

irc...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Wo ist Lurock eig?


nich hier.

warum erinnerst du mich eigtl an nen gebannten user?^^


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Wo ist Lurock eig?


Keine Ahnung. Ich bin kein Stalker.


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nich hier.
> 
> warum erinnerst du mich eigtl an nen gebannten user?^^



wen?


----------



## Tabuno (9. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> irc...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ohh grüne brille is im irc?^^


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Glurak > all


Ne Schiggy > all ;D


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Ne Schiggy > all ;D



Ich mag Knofensa O.o


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Ne Schiggy > all ;D



jap ich hab auch immer schiggy genommen


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ICF betrachtet homosexualität als sünde  oO


Hast du was anderes erwartet? Ich bitte dich sTereoType...
Ich würde mich nicht wundern,wenn wir in ein paar Jahren da Benji hören,wie er über die Medizin herzieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benji9 schrieb:


> Warste selbst schonmal im Icf?


Suuuuuuuuuuuper Argument! Top!



Benji9 schrieb:


> -Du bist so ziemlich in allem was ich tue und sage gegen mich. Aufjedenfall machst du sonen Eindruck auf mich.


Das könntest du auch zu mir sagen,aber sorry,wer an so etwas glaubt,was dieser Typ da labert,der ist echt extrem naiv und würde selbst für die Leute aus den Fenster springen...



sTereoType schrieb:


> und wenn man dir dann zeigt was das fürn mist ist den du geschrieben hast kommt immer die ausflucht in dein ja ach so junges alter. du solltest dir mal nen kopf drüber machen warum selbst mods dich als naiv und weltfremd bezeichnen


/sign
Mit 16 Jahren sollte man eigentlich schon über einiges bescheid wissen wie es in der Welt aussieht...
Aber halt,stimmt, Benji vertraut ja Gott der ihn schon leitet.



Manoroth schrieb:


> schwul sein is net "heilbar". meiner meinung nach redet der sich was ein.
> 
> ich kenne genug schwule und lesben. und die kommen auch super damit zurecht.


Ich persönlich habe gegen Leute nichts,die sich zum gleichen Geschlecht angezogen fühlen - solange sie es nicht an mir versuchen.Was daran sooo schlimm sein soll,kapier ich nicht? Eventuell kann es ja Benji erklären bzw. lädt seinen Pfarrer typen ein und der soll es uns erklären...



Pente schrieb:


> Andernfalls seh ich mich gezwungen euch beim Unterlassen durch eine Schreibsperre zu unterstützen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso tut es dir dann so leid oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ohh grüne brille is im irc?^^


nicht wirklich... bin da nur ab und zu.


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Nein Glumanda!


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> wen?


damn wie hieß der kerl noch ma? sein 2. acc hieß zitronenbaum oder so


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> damn wie hieß der kerl noch ma? sein 2. acc hieß zitronenbaum oder so


black muffin, der cousin von mano?


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein Glumanda!



Dann spiel ich halt die Gelbe Edition da hab ich alle


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Hi Razyl

Äääh Brille... nein? Bin relativ neu hier


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> black muffin, der cousin von mano?


ahhh ja. thx


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Ich mag Knofensa O.o


xD Knofensa, Knoff Knoff! *schwenk*


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> black muffin, der cousin von mano?






Anduris schrieb:


> xD Knofensa, Knoff Knoff! *schwenk*


Enton Eeenton *kopf halt*


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Äääh Brille... nein? Bin relativ neu hier


was willst du von mir?^^


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist fertig mit den Pokemons. Neues Thema!


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was willst du von mir?^^



Geld oder so wär nicht schlecht


----------



## Fuuton (9. Juni 2009)

ich fand digimon viel besser als pokêmon..


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jetzt ist fertig mit den Pokemons. Neues Thema!


Flääääägmon! *gähn* 

OK fertig


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jetzt ist fertig mit den Pokemons. Neues Thema!



och ich wollt grad das pummeluf lied posten :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Geld oder so wär nicht schlecht


da haste recht, geben tu ich es dir trotzdem nicht  <.<



mookuh schrieb:


> och ich wollt grad das pummeluf lied posten :O


war das nicht dieses singende emopokemon?
wie ich es gehasst habe


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zomg es ist ein... ein muffin11!


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da haste recht, geben tu ich es dir trotzdem nicht  <.<
> 
> 
> war das nicht dieses singende emopokemon?
> wie ich es gehasst habe



jap das, wobei alle immer eingeschlafen sind


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> jap das, wobei alle immer eingeschlafen sind


wieso muss ich grad bei emopokemon an jmd hier bei buffed denken?... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (9. Juni 2009)

Lurock wurd gerade im IRC gekickt *g*


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Lurock wurd gerade im IRC gekickt *g*


Das musstest du nun posten oder Ocian? xD


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*WANNA PWN? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

warum, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso muss ich grad bei emopokemon an jmd hier bei buffed denken?...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil Pokemon sich immer verwandeln/entwickeln?


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum, wenn man fragen darf?


Er hat "st**" gesagt :>


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er hat "st**" gesagt :>



stab? stau? stul?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er hat "st**" gesagt :>


stri?
stoa?
mir fällt kein schimpfwort mit 4 buchstaben ein, was mit st anfängt... lawl


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> stri?
> stoa?
> mir fällt kein schimpfwort mit 4 buchstaben ein, was mit st anfängt... lawl


ich hätte eines...

stek


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> stri?
> stoa?
> mir fällt kein schimpfwort mit 4 buchstaben ein, was mit st anfängt... lawl


Ich würd nun sowas fallen wie im ICQ - aber das tu ich nun hier nicht,aber du kannst es dir denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

St... hmmm
Mir fällt auch nichts ein.
Zensiere es mal anders herum also: **XX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieses Pokemon stinkt! 

oldsql Pokemon ftw.


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Dieses Pokemon stinkt!
> 
> oldsql Pokemon ftw.



lass das pokemon in ruhe!


----------



## Ol@f (9. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Dieses Pokemon stinkt!
> 
> oldsql Pokemon ftw.



bis wohin zählst du oldschool?

blaue und rote?


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> bis wohin zählst du oldschool?
> 
> blaue und rote?


Hanfgrüne und LSD-Bunte


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> bis wohin zählst du oldschool?
> 
> blaue und rote?


die ersten 150 (?)


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Hanfgrüne und LSD-Bunte


Du bist ja ein ganz cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> die ersten 150 (?)


Nein 151.


----------



## Ol@f (9. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> die ersten 150 (?)



Yes!


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein ganz cooler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach ne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein ganz cooler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn, dann bitte "kewler"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> die ersten 150 (?)



das wären blau rot gelb


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

ich möchte mit dem vid btw noch mal auf lillys spam post hinweisen^^


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> das wären blau rot gelb


Wir diskutieren hier um 21:59 im Nachtschwärmer über Pokemon während der Sauerstoff gleichmässig des Intelligenzqutienden fällt...Mayday! Tag 58 unserer Reise. Logbuch ende.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Juni 2009)

bin ma pennen morgen schreib ich ne arbeit n8


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin ma pennen morgen schreib ich ne arbeit n8


Gute Nacht geehrter Forenuser.


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin ma pennen morgen schreib ich ne arbeit n8



gn8 und viel glück


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Wir diskutieren hier um 21:59 im Nachtschwärmer über Pokemon während der Sauerstoff gleichmässig des Intelligenzqutienden fällt...Mayday! Tag 58 unserer Reise. Logbuch ende.


... grammar dies
... rechtschreibung überschüttet sich mit benzin und zündet sich an

clookshicing/elitär wirking has failed


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich möchte mit dem vid btw noch mal auf lillys spam post hinweisen^^


.... O_O
ohrenkrebs inc


riesentrolli schrieb:


> ... grammar dies
> ... rechtschreibung überschüttet sich mit benzin und zündet sich an
> 
> clookshicing/elitär wirking has failed



xD


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ... grammar dies
> ... rechtschreibung überschüttet sich mit benzin und zündet sich an
> 
> clookshicing/elitär wirking has failed





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 FAIL


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Wieso kann man die Videorahmen rot färben, aber andere Farben gehen nicht?


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> .... O_O
> ohrenkrebs inc
> [...]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

das ist rosa ^^


riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/tröst ^^


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1phPovdIto bestes Lied zum chillen


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso kann man die Videorahmen rot färben, aber andere Farben gehen nicht?


törlich gehn andre farben (meins is btw nich rot^^)


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> törlich gehn andre farben (meins is btw nich rot^^)


genau,


Grüne schrieb:


> das ist rosa ^^




aber trolli... bleib bei rosa, das bananengelb sieht schrecklich aus >_<


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1phPovdIto bestes Lied zum chillen


Mach es aus. MACH ES AUS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (9. Juni 2009)

Musste auch mal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> törlich gehn andre farben (meins is btw nich rot^^)



jap die farbe machts aus^^


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Test.

Geht nicht.

**habs mal korrigiert Ocian**


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d9rbFIqAtn8&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d9rbFIqAtn8&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> Test.


test failed.


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*I'VE GOT SOME PROBLEMS...* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> test failed.



jap da fehlt noch was


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> jap da fehlt noch was


und zwar die youtube tags, wenn ichs richtig sehe


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Musste auch mal sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich wusste gar nicht dass jemand so gute musik hören kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> [...]
> aber trolli... bleib bei rosa, das bananengelb sieht schrecklich aus >_<


natürlich bleib ich bei rosa


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Wieso geht es bei mir nicht?
<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d9rbFIqAtn8&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d9rbFIqAtn8&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> natürlich bleib ich bei rosa


*hust*gh*hust"a*hust*iiii*


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso geht es bei mir nicht?



probiers mal mit youtube tags


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> *hust*gh*hust"a*hust*iiii*


kopf---> tisch


----------



## Fuuton (9. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Musste auch mal sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Samy deluxe ist immer noch einer der besten..grüne brille etc..wundervoll


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Musste auch mal sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jop super Lied!


----------



## Ocian (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mal deinen post korrigiert Skatero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brauchst nur


```
[youtube]d9rbFIqAtn8[/youtube]
```

Rest geht allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> Samy deluxe ist immer noch einer der besten..grüne brille etc..wundervoll


Tone fickt ihn


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich hab mal deinen post korrigiert Skatero
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und ich dachte schon, er hätte es von alleine hinbekommen :>
edit: er wollte aber mit farbe^^


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und ich dachte schon, er hätte es von alleine hinbekommen :>


Er ist halt nicht so talentiert wie du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> Samy deluxe ist immer noch einer der besten..grüne brille etc..wundervoll


neue album is großer müll


----------



## Ol@f (9. Juni 2009)

oder 



sind extrem nice zum chillen.


----------



## Fuuton (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Tone fickt ihn



Öhm...???

@ Trolli  jap..finde ich auch...habs mir trozdem gekauft..^^freu mich schon auf das neue KiZ album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich hab mal deinen post korrigiert Skatero
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber nicht in anderen Farben.



Banload schrieb:


> Tone fickt ihn


Das Niveau sinkt und sinkt.


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> neue album is großer müll


Sage der Metalhead...


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Sage der Metalhead...


ahahahahaha
failed


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Sage der Metalhead...


Ist Trolli ein Metalhead? oO


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ahahahahaha
> failed


Joes


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Joes


peters


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Sage der Metalhead...


wös?^^

Ich höre punk, rock, german, hip hop und political, mit u.a.:
Johnossi, Anti-Flag, Der Raketenhund, Holger Burner, Frittenbude, Betontod, The Prodigy, Enter Shikari, The Offspring, Alarmsignal, Billy Talent, Bonaparte, AC/DC, Totalitär, Red Hot Chili Peppers, SS-Kaliert, Atari Teenage Riot, Dritte Wahl, Pascow, Prinz Pi, Ernst Busch, Muff Potter, Tackleberry, Der Tante Renate, ZSK, Slime, K.I.Z., Pendulum, Casanovas Schwule Seite, The Clash, Taking Back Sunday, Egotronic, Placebo, Chefdenker, Maskapone, Fields Of Joy, Kafkas, lea-won, P.O.D., Nic Knatterton und Johanna, Sinan, Ton Steine Scherben, Pestpocken, Pixies, Anschiss, Beatsteaks, Schlagzeiln, Rabbit Junk, 1 Mio. Sachschaden, Body Count.

Schau dir meinen Musikgeschmack an: http://www.lastfm.de/user/riesentrolli


----------



## Ocian (9. Juni 2009)

Schubladendenken ist doch aus dem letzten Jahrtausend *g*
Ich höre was mir geällt, vom neuen Samyalbum mag ich nur ein einziges Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Tone fickt ihn


wer soll das sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuuton (9. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Schubladendenken ist doch aus dem letzten Jahrtausend *g*
> Ich höre was mir geällt, vom neuen Samyalbum mag ich nur ein einziges Lied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wäre?


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> peters


xD


----------



## Fuuton (9. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> wer soll das sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich mag ihn nicht

google ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Trolli, wieso geht es bei mir nicht? -.-


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> wer soll das sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_y9n3-FY9o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7yGlJH2cb0...feature=related
bester deutschrapper


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

Das hier gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Das hier gefällt mir sehr gut.


gängschter


----------



## Ocian (9. Juni 2009)

dis wo ich herkomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab Samy ja nicht nur gesehen.

Ist halt nen Hamburger


----------



## mookuh (9. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Trolli, wieso geht es bei mir nicht? -.-



youtube tags und dann das teil einfügen...


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_y9n3-FY9o
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7yGlJH2cb0...feature=related
> bester deutschrapper


Das ist ein Scherz oder?


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

Für mich ist der beste Deutsche Rapper Kool Savas.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

ich fand ein lied vom album gut, habs nur einmal gehört, weiss von daher nicht wies heisst, aber vll kann mir ja jemand von euch helfen:
es ging glaub ich so: ich bin zu reich für die armen, doch bin zu arm für die reichen,
ich bin zu weiß für die schwarzen, doch bin zu schwarz für die weißen


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist ein Scherz oder?


Nein die pure Wahrheit


----------



## Fuuton (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_y9n3-FY9o
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7yGlJH2cb0...feature=related
> bester deutschrapper



Über geschmack lässt sich streiten..aber naja..


Jap, mag ich auch..der tritt oft auf unserer schule auf..in denn pausen x)


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Juni 2009)

Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss sagen, super Musikgeschmack Trolli.


----------



## Ocian (9. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist ein Scherz oder?



Über Geschmack kann man nicht streiten, entweder man akzeptiert ihn oder enthällt sich der Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Nein die pure Wahrheit


Naja, nach deinem Geschmack vllt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Wer meinen Avatar erkennt, bekommt 50 Euro. Wers nicht weiss, raus ausm Thema. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Trolli, wieso geht es bei mir nicht? -.-


youtube tags?^^



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dankö


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Wers nicht weiss, raus ausm Thema.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö.


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> youtube tags?^^


habe ich auch


----------



## Ol@f (9. Juni 2009)

Mag denn hier keiner Reggae?!


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö.


:'D


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Mag denn hier keiner Reggae?!


man kann sichs anhören, aber nicht zu lange^^


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Wer meinen Avatar erkennt, bekommt 50 Euro. Wers nicht weiss, raus ausm Thema.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja erkenne nicht wirklich was..


----------



## Fuuton (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Wer meinen Avatar erkennt, bekommt 50 Euro. Wers nicht weiss, raus ausm Thema.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Whaaayne ?


----------



## Ol@f (9. Juni 2009)

Schande...^^

Edit: lool, was ist das denn?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Juni 2009)

Nur den bayrischen von Hans Söllner. :>


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Mag denn hier keiner Reggae?!


naja höre es halt nicht so, hab aber nix dagegen


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Über Geschmack kann man nicht streiten, entweder man akzeptiert ihn oder enthällt sich der Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber mit solchen Aussagen, macht man meiner Meinung nach andere Rapper schlecht.
Er könnte auch einfach sagen, es ist sein Lieblingsrapper. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Fuuton schrieb:


> Whaaayne ?


Jene die Hip Hop hören?


----------



## Ocian (9. Juni 2009)

Mal etwas andere Musik, die ich aber auch höre 




Also ich bin schwer in einen Musikgeschmack zu stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber mit solchen Aussagen, macht man meiner Meinung nach andere Rapper schlecht.
> Er könnte auch einfach sagen, es ist sein Lieblingsrapper.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist er aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Wer meinen Avatar erkennt, bekommt 50 Euro. Wers nicht weiss, raus ausm Thema.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


einer von den diplomats?


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber mit solchen Aussagen, macht man meiner Meinung nach andere Rapper schlecht.
> Er könnte auch einfach sagen, es ist sein Lieblingsrapper.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt auch wieder xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Also ich bin schwer in einen Musikgeschmack zu stecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ersteres naja...
zweites find ich aber top ;D


----------



## Fuuton (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Jene die Hip Hop hören?



die frage hättest du auch anders stellen können

edit: vergesst es...*schäm* ich bin weg..morgen arbeit


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Jene die Hip Hop hören?


höre hip hop aber bin nicht sicher wer das sein soll.. 2pac?^^


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> einer von den diplomats?


Nein, das komplette Gegenteil. Aber dass du Cam Juelz, 40 und den Rest kennst finde ich grossartig. Mag disch.


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> höre hip hop aber bin nicht sicher wer das sein soll.. 2pac?^^


Nein


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Nein


naja ka wie gesagt.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Nein, das komplette Gegenteil. Aber dass du Cam Juelz, 40 und den Rest kennst finde ich grossartig. Mag disch.


whistle song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> whistle song
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pfeif pfeif <333 dazu weeden is hamma ;(
BM is bäääk


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> BM is bäääk


o_O


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> o_O





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (9. Juni 2009)

Ich verwende ja nur Original CDs und musste gerade feststellen, dass mein Player über 3.000 CDs drin hat mitlerweile. Ich muss glaub ich mal meinen Keller aufräumen, wo die Originale liegen oO


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

gogo ban 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

Sag einfach mal, wer das ist bitte.


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich verwende ja nur Original CDs und musste gerade Feststellen, dass mein Player über 3.000 CDs drin hat mitlerweile. Ich muss glaub ich mal meinen Keller aufräumen, wo die Originale liegen oO


Verkaufst du davon evtl etwas wenn sich alter WC Rap finden würde?


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> BM is bäääk


BlackMuffin? Da dieser wohl gebannt ist,wirst du wohl auch bald nen freiflug bekommen oO


----------



## Ol@f (9. Juni 2009)

auch mal eine ganz andere Richtung, aber extrem nice und leider auch sehr sehr schwer zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder auch aus dem "Klassischen"


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> BlackMuffin? Da dieser wohl gebannt ist,wirst du wohl auch bald nen freiflug bekommen oO


Bis jetzt habe ich nichts verbotenes gemacht


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

guten abend leute^^


und hallo cousinlein^^


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Nabend Manoroth


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Bis jetzt habe ich nichts verbotenes gemacht


da black muffin ja gebannt is wenn ich mich richtig erinnere schon


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> guten abend leute^^
> 
> 
> und hallo cousinlein^^


Cousiiiiiiiiiin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Bis jetzt habe ich nichts verbotenes gemacht


wenn dein main gebannt ist, werden auch alle deine 2. acc's gebannt.
weil du hast sowas wie hausverbot auf buffed, und da ist es egal, ob du mim 1.,2.,3. oder 4. acc postest...^^


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> da black muffin ja gebannt is wenn ich mich richtig erinnere schon


Auf den aktuellen Account bezogen -.-


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> da black muffin ja gebannt is wenn ich mich richtig erinnere schon


wer ist das?


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Wieso wurdest du eigentlich gebannt?


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Bis jetzt habe ich nichts verbotenes gemacht


Und? Dein mainaccount ist gebannt,ergo werden auhc alle twink acc´s gebannt.


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso wurdest du eigentlich gebannt?


Frag das Carcha


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und? Dein mainaccount ist gebannt,ergo werden auhc alle twink acc´s gebannt.



hey lass meinen cousin schön in ruhe^^


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Also Charcharoth bannt sicher nicht unbegründet.


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also Charcharoth bannt sicher nicht unbegründet.


xD


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Wenn man gebannt wird, bekommt man doch den Grund zugeschickt oder?


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey lass meinen cousin schön in ruhe^^


Ich beneide dich nicht für so einen Cousin...


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

von was redet ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (9. Juni 2009)

Wie hier auf einmal geflamed wird


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> von was redet ihr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Von dir.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxcLw4QK6lk...feature=related

da höhrt das lied! von einer der besten bands ever!


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juni 2009)

Ist weg, Themawechsel.


----------



## Ocian (9. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand was von einem BM ezählt? Ich habe hier nichts gesehen, aber eine schöne Elfe ist gerade vorbei gekommen, der Rosenduft liegt noch in der Luft.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich beneide dich nicht für so einen Cousin...



ach was^^ er isn dufte typ^^ hat halt manchmal flausen im kopf aber wer hat das net`?


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Hat jemand was von einem BM ezählt? Ich habe hier nichts gesehen, aber eine schöne Elfe ist gerade vorbei gekommen, der Rosenduft liegt noch in der Luft.


Wie schön ist die Elfe?


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ist weg, Themawechsel.



was is wech?


----------



## Ol@f (9. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <-ungefähr so?

Kommen wir wieder zurück auf Pokemon 

Welcher "Cheater" hatte Mew oder
alle Pokemon?^^


----------



## Ocian (9. Juni 2009)

Sie war so schnell, das ich sie nur aus dem Augenwinkel gesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (9. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Von dir.


gut danke


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was is wech?


Dein Cousin



Ocian schrieb:


> Sie war so schnell, das ich sie nur aus dem Augenwinkel gesehen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Sie war so schnell, das ich sie nur aus dem Augenwinkel gesehen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


am ende wars keine elfe, sondern ein elf...


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie schön ist die Elfe?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (9. Juni 2009)

Nene, eine Elfe war es schon. Eine Elfe in grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxcLw4QK6lk...feature=related
> 
> da höhrt das lied! von einer der besten bands ever!



Tut mir sehr gut gefallen tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dein Cousin



meno... das is gemein^^

einfach meinen cousin wider bannen... andere ham ja auch ka wie viele accs^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> meno... das is gemein^^
> 
> einfach meinen cousin wider bannen... andere ham ja auch ka wie viele accs^^


z.B. Du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> meno... das is gemein^^
> 
> einfach meinen cousin wider bannen... andere ham ja auch ka wie viele accs^^


Er hat es ja leider zugegeben.
Hätte er nicht machen sollen.


----------



## Ocian (9. Juni 2009)

Was hat meine Mutti damals immer gesagt? 

_Dummheit schützt vor Strafe nicht_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, Hamburg ist sooo schööönn

http://www.hamburger-fotoblog.de/bilder//w...park/index.html


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> z.B. Du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nee ich hab nur den einen hier^^ reicht ja auch um andere zu terrorisiern. muahahahaha!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Juni 2009)

wow! Fotots von dir gemacht?


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juni 2009)

> Eine permanente Sperre ist ein sogenannter "Ban" gebannte Benutzer erhalten damit zudem ein *ausgesprochenes Hausverbot* für alle Community-Bereiche, also die *Nutzung eines Logins auf buffed.de* und sollten dies auch beherzigen, um weitere Konsequenzen zu vermeiden. Diese Maßnahme wird jedoch nur in besonders harten Fällen der Netiquettenverstöße genutzt.


Mehr muss man dazu eigentlich nicht sagen.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mehr muss man dazu eigentlich nicht sagen.



dürfte ich erfahren was er eigentlich gemacht hat? oder muss ich ihn extra anrufen?^^


----------



## Ocian (9. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> oder muss ich ihn extra anrufen?^^



Wir werden es dir nicht sagen, findet ihr die Bilder aber nicht viel toller als das Gerede darüber? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Wir werden es dir nicht sagen, findet ihr die Bilder aber nicht viel toller als das Gerede darüber?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schade^^ aber ja die bilder sind toll^^ erinnert mich an die gegend in der ich wohne. hast du die geschossen?


----------



## Pente (9. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dürfte ich erfahren was er eigentlich gemacht hat? oder muss ich ihn extra anrufen?^^


Das hat hier nichts verloren. Bitte frag ihn selbst. Danke


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Was hat meine Mutti damals immer gesagt?
> 
> _Dummheit schützt vor Strafe nicht_
> 
> ...


http://www.flickr.com/photos/udo/sets/72157603592637877/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (9. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hast du die geschossen?



Nein das habe ich nicht. Meine Kamera ist erst heute gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab eine tolle Empfehlung bekommen und morgen probiere ich sie aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Wir werden es dir nicht sagen, findet ihr die Bilder aber nicht viel toller als das Gerede darüber?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


scherz :>
das eine mit der brücke, sowie das eine mit der parkbank find ich ziemlich schön... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: meine die parkbank am wege, die im walde sagt mir nicht so zu, auch wenn sie genauso "ruhig" aussieht^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Das hat hier nichts verloren. Bitte frag ihn selbst. Danke



Oo wie viele mods wuseln den hier noch im n8schwärmer rum?^^ das gleicht ja bald ner invasion^^


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Oo wie viele mods wuseln den hier noch im n8schwärmer rum?^^ das gleicht ja bald ner invasion^^


Irgendjemand hat sicher den Thread gemeldet.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Wir werden es dir nicht sagen, findet ihr die Bilder aber nicht viel toller als das Gerede darüber?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zu friedlich, erst das chaos macht schließlich das leben interessant^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Nein das habe ich nicht. Meine Kamera ist erst heute gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na dann viel glück und viel spass^^ ich liebe es zu fotographiern^^

kann man deine werke dann iwo bewundern?


----------



## Ol@f (9. Juni 2009)

Da musst du ganz vorsichtig sein. :>

@Manoroth


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Da musst du ganz vorsichtig sein. :>
> 
> @Manoroth



bei was muss ich vorsichtig sein?^^


----------



## Ocian (9. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kann man deine werke dann iwo bewundern?



Landen sicher alle in einem facebookalbum, einige wenige finden vielleicht auch mal ihren Weg in einen Blog von mir


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bei was muss ich vorsichtig sein?^^


bei so vielen mods ;D


----------



## Ol@f (9. Juni 2009)

Was du sagst.


----------



## Ocian (9. Juni 2009)

Achwas, eigentlich sind wir doch auch nur User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (9. Juni 2009)

Ocian ^ Pente > all  *einschleim*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Juni 2009)

User die gemeingefährlich fuchtelnd mit einem Banhammer durch Threads rennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Was du sagst.



ach was^^ ich sach ja (fast) nie was den mods sauer aufstösst^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

na super mods... jetzt habter die andern verjagt...


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juni 2009)

Wir schreiben doch nur oO


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Aber ihr habt so ein auffälliges Grün. *wegrenn*


----------



## Ocian (9. Juni 2009)

Ich verjage mich sogar nun selbst, da ich ins Bett gehe.

Ach ja, wir können auch anders als grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (9. Juni 2009)

Grün gefällt mir besser.


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich verjage mich sogar nun selbst, da ich ins Bett gehe.
> 
> Ach ja, wir können auch anders als grün
> 
> ...


Aber beim Avatar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute Nacht Ocian


----------



## Pente (9. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber ihr habt so ein auffälliges Grün. *wegrenn*


Grün ist die Farbe der Hoffnung  ... ich hoffe stets, dass mein Bannhammer nicht schlapp macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Juni 2009)

Von Augschburger Mods hab ich keine Angst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (9. Juni 2009)

Hey stimmt du wohnst bei mir in der Nähe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 juhu "Musik" aus der Heimat!


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juni 2009)

Der Pente ist ja auch klein und niedlich und liep, vor dem muss man keine Angst haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Ja der kleine Ork 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juni 2009)

Tag die Damen und Herren. Lust auf ein gemütliches Plauderstündchen?


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag die Damen und Herren. Lust auf ein gemütliches Plauderstündchen?


Nein.

Ich gehe jetzt nämlich off.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Ol@f (9. Juni 2009)

Nope, bin off.

Gute Nacht.^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Juni 2009)

Du vertreibst sie alle Benji. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag die Damen und Herren. Lust auf ein gemütliches Plauderstündchen?


und ich wollt grad mal wieder vorbei schauen.
na die mods wirds freuen
gn8


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juni 2009)

Und was habt ihr heut so getrieben?


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juni 2009)

Wie gemein -.-
Dann gehe ich halt wieder Halo spieln...


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Und was habt ihr heut so getrieben?



war einkaufen und hab gerade selber bonbons gemacht^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juni 2009)

WoW :O Du kannst selber BOnbons machen?


----------



## Manoroth (10. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> WoW :O Du kannst selber BOnbons machen?



klar is ganz einfach


----------



## Zonalar (10. Juni 2009)

Nunja, von wo bekommt man denn Glukosesirup her?

Und wie macht man die?


----------



## Manoroth (10. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, von wo bekommt man denn Glukosesirup her?
> 
> Und wie macht man die?



kennste da die caramel bonbons? die quadratischen dingsis mit der verpackung mit der kuh drauf? solche hab cih gemacht^^


----------



## Rin (10. Juni 2009)

hallooo alle schon am schlafen ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juni 2009)

Nix los hier?


----------



## Nuffing (10. Juni 2009)

Ich hät schon um 21 geschrieben, war mir aber nicht sicher ob meine uhr richtig geht weil mein pc gestern futsch war und die uhr net syncronisiert hat ^^


----------



## Zonalar (10. Juni 2009)

Tag liebes Publikum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juni 2009)

Trotzdem ist ja nüx los... ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Juni 2009)

Guuuuuten Abend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juni 2009)

oi! oi! oi!


----------



## Nuffing (10. Juni 2009)

Abend Humpelpumpel und benji9


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juni 2009)

Na geht doch...


----------



## Zonalar (10. Juni 2009)

*mit feierlicher Stimme*
"Der Rat der Rast-, Ruhe- und Schlaflosen hat sich versammelt! Möge die Beratung beginnen!"


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Juni 2009)

Über welch ehrenwertes Thema unterhalten wir uns heute Abend meine Mitmenschen?


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juni 2009)

Aloha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (10. Juni 2009)

ABend.

Wir können über 1+1=0 diskutieren.


----------



## Fuuton (10. Juni 2009)

nabend zusammen


----------



## Zonalar (10. Juni 2009)

Ich schau mir jezz nebenbei "Get smart"
Was haltet ihr vom Film?


----------



## Ol@f (10. Juni 2009)

Ist ganz nett, kann man sich angucken.


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich schau mir jezz nebenbei "Get smart"
> Was haltet ihr vom Film?



Naja ... sinnloser Klamauk den man sich ab und zu mal ansehen kann. Nix besonderes halt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Juni 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> ABend.
> 
> Wir können über 1+1=0 diskutieren.



ok.... LÜGE!


----------



## Ol@f (10. Juni 2009)

Ich find die .gifs einfach nur zu geil.


----------



## Ol@f (10. Juni 2009)

@Nuffing

Falsch.

Dann führ mal deine Argumente aus...^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juni 2009)

Haut mir bloß mit Mathe ab...


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

darf ich auch mal reingucken^^?


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juni 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich find die .gifs einfach nur zu geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich nich


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Juni 2009)

nabend


----------



## Nuffing (10. Juni 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> @Nuffing
> 
> Falsch.
> 
> Dann führ mal deine Argumente aus...^^



Ein 1 und eine 1 gibt 2 weil das 2 1ser sind die zu 2 zu einer 2 werden und eben nicht zu einer 0!^^


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich nich



Besser als die Buffed Dinger sind se aber allemal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Juni 2009)

1+1=2

Ich besitze Zahlreiche Zeugen. Erste Klasse Lehrerin, heutiger Klassenlehrer. Albert Einstein. Der Mann im Mond!


----------



## Tabuno (10. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Besser als die Buffed Dinger sind se aber allemal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


man muss sie trotzdem nicht hinter jeder zeile machen :<


----------



## Zonalar (10. Juni 2009)

Mir gefallen sie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (10. Juni 2009)

Was du mir also vermitteln willst, ist also die "normale" Addition, mit natürlichen Zahlen..


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> man muss sie trotzdem nicht hinter jeder zeile machen :<



die ham nen ordentlichen nervfakor, ich glaub ich muss auch damit anfagen :O


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> die ham nen ordentlichen nervfakor, ich glaub ich muss auch damit anfagen :O


ich hab abp. wenn mir das zuviel wird blocke ich den müll einfach


----------



## Kronas (10. Juni 2009)

seite 4200! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> man muss sie trotzdem nicht hinter jeder zeile machen :<



Es gibt leute die mögen Schokoladeneis und es gibt leute die mögen Bananeneis ... 
sorry aber ihr könnt se ja geistig "ausblenden". Solange es keine offizielle Regel gibt hau ich die Dinger frei nach Lust und Laune in jeden einzelnen von meinen Post in diesem Thread ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (10. Juni 2009)

Dann definier ich mal ein Körper (<--algebraische Struktur = einfach ein System mit den man gut rechnen kann)  {0;1}

indem du so zählst:

0, 1 , 0, 1, 0, 1.....

Hierbei steht die Null beispielsweise für eine "gerade Zahl" und die Eins für eine "ungerade Zahl".

also können wir definieren:
0+0=0
0+1=1
1+1=0 

Wenn du es nicht verstanden hast setz für Null und Eins entsprechend Zahlen ein.


klingt logisch, oder?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Juni 2009)

die frage ist nur, wo krieg ich die dinger her? muss ich mich da in diesen "animey" forum registriern oder wie?


----------



## Ol@f (10. Juni 2009)

Rechtsklick Grafik-ANzeigen. @ Ren
Dann haste den Link, musst den nur entsprechend kürzen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Juni 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Rechtsklick Grafik-ANzeigen. @ Ren
> Dann haste den Link, musst den nur entsprechend kürzen.



ja schon klar, aber wenn ich den kürze krieg ich den bis "smilies" kürze krieg ich nur ne weisse seite


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Juni 2009)

TMob hat echt nen schlag, 1150&#8364; für das neue iPhone. :>


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juni 2009)

Hmm kann man 4200 schon feiern ?



> TMob hat echt nen schlag, 1150&#8364; für das neue iPhone. :>



WTF ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (10. Juni 2009)

ACh ist 4G draußen? 

Was kann das denn so tolles(,also neues)?

BTW: Benji und Nuffing überzeugt? :O


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Juni 2009)

muahaha jetzt hab ich die auch, nu gehts ab!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juni 2009)

Ich liebe diese Smileys so dermaßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geil hoch ³


----------



## Nuffing (10. Juni 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> ACh ist 4G draußen?
> 
> Was kann das denn so tolles(,also neues)?
> 
> BTW: Benji und Nuffing überzeugt? :O



habs net gelsen bin mit was anderen beschäftigt^^


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

laut taschenrechner meines vertrauens (und mit dem hab ich schon viele schulaufgaben geloest) ist 1+1=2.
http://www.schulferien.org/taschenrechner/...henrechner.html


----------



## Ol@f (10. Juni 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Dann definier ich mal ein Körper (<--algebraische Struktur = einfach ein System mit den man gut rechnen kann)  {0;1}
> 
> indem du so zählst:
> 
> ...




Dann extra für dich.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Juni 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Dann extra für dich.



Dann ist es auslegungssache ob du einen körper oder die zahl an sich meinst die du addieren willst


----------



## Lillyan (10. Juni 2009)

Und warum sollte man so zählen? Wie soll man im Alltagsgebrauch die 0 von der 2 unterscheiden? Oder von der 4?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Smileys so dermaßen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo, absoulter burner!!111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber bis man mal was passendes gefunden hat...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Juni 2009)

huiiiii, mathespielchen^^

ich hab sogar noch ein besseres matheparadoxum (ist natürlich keins aber für den laien unbegreiflich^^)

a=b --> a²=ab

a²-b²=ab-b²

(a+b)(a-b)=b(a-b)           links das gleichheitszeichen bin. formel, rechts b ausgeklammert

(a+b)=b --> a=b             durch (a-b) dividiert

a+a=a

2a=a

damit ist jede zahl gleich ihrem nachfolger (z.b. ist 1 auch gleich 2 and so on) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und warum sollte man so zählen? Wie soll man im Alltagsgebrauch die 0 von der 2 unterscheiden? Oder von der 4?


Man kann auch erstmal guten abend sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guten Abend Lilly :>


----------



## Ol@f (10. Juni 2009)

Also, ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass man es unbedingt im Alltagsgebrauch verwendet. 

Jedoch spart diese "Rechenoperation" bei bestimmten Prozessen einfach sehr viel an Platz.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Juni 2009)

Das 4G nicht, aber das 3G S(peed).

Ab 19.06 in allen TMobstores.

Preis:
Grundgebühr im Monat die sich lohnt: 44,95&#8364; x 24 Monate Laufzeit = 1.078,80&#8364; + 219,95&#8364; fürs iPhone selber = 1.298,75&#8364;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (10. Juni 2009)

Nabend ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe heute meine kamera ausprobiert, hatte leider nicht viel Zeit aber ein bischen konnt ich noch unter Sonnenlicht machen. Die nächsten Tage solle s wohl regnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Nabend ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Abend Ocian... ach du armer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann probierst du sie halt aus,wenn wieder die Sonne scheint :>


----------



## Ol@f (10. Juni 2009)

@stereotyp 

Du machst eine ungültige Rechenoperation

Du dividierst mit Null. Diese ist nicht definiert.

a=b 
-> a-b=0

im späteren Verlauf teilst du damit.

Edit: aber nur kurz überflogen...^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Juni 2009)

Falls sie jemals wieder scheint! *finster schau*


----------



## Ocian (10. Juni 2009)

Wochenende oder halt Weihnachten *g* Wir haben hier nuns chon Herbst, zumindest vom Wetter her


----------



## sTereoType (10. Juni 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Du machst eine ungültige Rechenoperation
> 
> Du dividierst mit Null. Diese ist nicht definiert.
> 
> ...


ist mir bewusst, sagte ja auch das es nur für den laien bzw den uninteressierten nicht erschließt wieso das geht. das da natürlich was falsch sein muss ist klar^^


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> aber bis man mal was passendes gefunden hat...



Wenn du die öfters benutzt kennst du die ungefähr und weisst wann du einen hier reinkloppen kannst xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (10. Juni 2009)

Naja, so gemein oder auch nett wie ich bin, wollte ich das den "Laien" nicht verheimlichen.^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Wenn du die öfters benutzt kennst du die ungefähr und weisst wann du einen hier reinkloppen kannst xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie gut,dass opera einen internen Blocker hat ..
Die Smileys sind sowas von nervig


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte morgen zum Friseur und hab gerade festgestellt das morgen ein Feiertag ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen zum Friseur und hab gerade festgestellt das morgen ein Feiertag ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


.........................................nein?

edit: verlesen dachte da steht freitag^^


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

hehe wenn wir bei Friseur sind, ich finds so genial, hab mir n zopf gemacht und egal wo ich hingeh, schule oder geschaeft, alle schaun mich an, in der schule reden alle darueber <3
gibt einem so ein flair


----------



## Ol@f (10. Juni 2009)

attention wh.re!! :>


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hehe wenn wir bei Friseur sind, ich finds so genial, hab mir n zopf gemacht und egal wo ich hingeh, reden alle darueber <3



Das erinnert mich grade spontan an den Film Shot em up ... bzw. an nen Spruch aus dem Film xD hachja ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juni 2009)

vistaglazz <3333
geilstes tool ever


----------



## Ol@f (10. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich s gestern gepostet hab (bin dank meinen schlaflosen nächten was vergesslich)



Aber der geht einfach so hart ab!!


----------



## Zonalar (10. Juni 2009)

Wie kann man nur so unmenlschich sein, und Emotionen ignorieren :<


----------



## Ocian (10. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> ...und hab gerade festgestellt das morgen ein Feiertag ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Erriner mich noch dran, wir im Norden haben den nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so unmenlschich sein, und Emotionen ignorieren :<



Hä ?

Kann dir grade iwie. nicht folgen ...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Juni 2009)

> Erriner mich noch dran, wir im Norden haben den nicht


hihihihihi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Juni 2009)

Ein Smiley symbolisiert, ein Gefühl, eine Emotion.
Oder etwa nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ein Smiley symbolisiert, ein Gefühl, eine Emotion.
> Oder etwa nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich zeige dir gleich das es ganz gut geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Juni 2009)

"Oh, sieh mal. Eine Ratte die auf ein Stück Kacke surft"

Ich liebe den Humor aus Get Smart :>


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juni 2009)

So ... ich hau mich jetzt mal hin. Vom Pc annen Lappi und mal Bleach weiterschauen ... 
Bis später oder so ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Juni 2009)

Bye Dear.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Juni 2009)

Was ist eine Sau an der Decke. Spiderschwein!


----------



## sTereoType (10. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> "Oh, sieh mal. Eine Ratte die auf ein Stück Kacke surft"
> 
> Ich liebe den Humor aus Get Smart :>


obs mit dem Filmtitel zusammenhängt? *over and out*


----------



## Zonalar (10. Juni 2009)

Nun, ich denk eher nicht. Der Film ist ja kein Thriller sondern ein Comedyfilm, mit ein bisschen Action.
Er macht Spass, also gugg ich ihn ^^Sowieso hör ich nicht einfach im Film auf, zu guckn. 
Wenn man einen anfängt, wird er zuende gekuckt!


----------



## Anduris (10. Juni 2009)

Abend


----------



## sTereoType (10. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nun, ich denk eher nicht. Der Film ist ja kein Thriller sondern ein Comedyfilm, mit ein bisschen Action.
> Er macht Spass, also gugg ich ihn ^^Sowieso hör ich nicht einfach im Film auf, zu guckn.
> Wenn man einen anfängt, wird er zuende gekuckt!


wieso überrascht mich diese antwort nicht obwohl sie anscheinend nicht meine frage begriffen hat?


----------



## Zonalar (10. Juni 2009)

Jap, ich hab dene Frage nicht verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mann, du bist gut!


----------



## Anduris (10. Juni 2009)

lol in dem spam thread gehts rund oO
im wow forum
20 seiten


----------



## Zonalar (10. Juni 2009)

*schlürf* Boah fantastisch *schmatz*

Ich liebe Japanische Küche! Die Nudelsuppe, die ich gerade verzehre is der hammer! Und nur 1.10 Fr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (10. Juni 2009)

Hast du außer Fertig Suppen schon mal japanisch gegessen?^^


----------



## Zonalar (10. Juni 2009)

*schniff* Leider nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich muss das unbedingt nachholen, aber mein Tachengeld lässt mir diesen Luxus nicht zu. 
Chinesisch war ich aber schon öfters.


----------



## SicVenom (10. Juni 2009)

sicher das du schon öfters chinesisch essen warst?^^


----------



## Zonalar (10. Juni 2009)

Gaaanz sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mindestens 4 mal richtig. und mehrere Male auch fertig-Zeugs


----------



## Zonalar (10. Juni 2009)

Ich weiss sogar, wie man mit Stäbchen isst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mittlerweile kann ich das richtig gut. Nuc einbisschen üben, und ich kann mich in China und Japan blicken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (10. Juni 2009)

Hmm, hab grad Sushi gesnackt.


----------



## SicVenom (10. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich weiss sogar, wie man mit Stäbchen isst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich denke du warst in einem "deutschem" china restaurant oder?


----------



## Zonalar (10. Juni 2009)

Nein! In einem Schweizer Chinarestaurant! Schlecht geraten!
Du kannst mich aber sponsoren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Juni 2009)

tofu ftw...schmeckt so richtg....scheiße^^


----------



## Anduris (10. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> tofu ftw...schmeckt so richtg....scheiße^^


ihhh!


----------



## Anduris (10. Juni 2009)

Need chips oder so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Juni 2009)

Bis jezz wurde ich von Tofu verschont... Bin auch nicht so erpicht drauf, zu erfahren, wie das wohl schmeckt...
Hatte wer von euch schon Ente?


----------



## Anduris (10. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hatte wer von euch schon Ente?


Ja, schmeckt köstlich.


----------



## SicVenom (10. Juni 2009)

also ich habe mal eine doku über china geschaut und was da im nobelrestaurant gegessen wurde naja^^
für den opa gabs eine suppe aus vogelnest und den darin enthaltenen eiern gegen rheuma.
die schwiegertochter bekam hühnerfüße für what ever,
und so weiter und so weiter...
für alle gab es dann noch die haut von einer gebratenen pekingente (nur die haut wurde gegessen und das fleisch weggeschmissen)


----------



## Anduris (10. Juni 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> also ich habe mal eine doku über china geschaut und was da im nobelrestaurant gegessen wurde naja^^
> für den opa gabs eine suppe aus vogelnest und den darin enthaltenen eiern gegen rheuma.
> die schwiegertochter bekam hühnerfüße für what ever,
> und so weiter und so weiter...
> für alle gab es dann noch die haut von einer gebratenen pekingente (nur die haut wurde gegessen und das fleisch weggeschmissen)


Ja, so essen die Chinesen. Was man hier bei uns bekommt ist auf die Europäer abgestimmt.


----------



## Ol@f (10. Juni 2009)

bzw. auf die westliche Kultur.


----------



## SicVenom (10. Juni 2009)

wenn man damit aufwächst ist es halt normal, wir essen ja auch käse und joghurt und das ist nichts anderes als "schlechte" milch


----------



## Zonalar (10. Juni 2009)

Darum iebe ich die "japanische" Küche.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Darum iebe ich die "japanische" Küche.


weil du bis jetzt ja auch nur die tütensuppen davon kennst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten versuch dich dochmal an takoyaki


----------



## Zonalar (10. Juni 2009)

Meine Schwester wird bald in Japan in die Ferien gehen^^Ich werd sie fragen, was man dort so alles essen kann, ausser Bento, sushi und Reisklösse.


----------



## SicVenom (11. Juni 2009)

ich glaube da geht es weniger gewöhnungsbedürftigt zu ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (11. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## SicVenom (11. Juni 2009)

bye und eine schöne nacht noch


----------



## Ol@f (11. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q80uyxSaeK8...feature=related


Das ist so nice^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Juni 2009)

Nabend

Ich geh off. Gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (11. Juni 2009)

juten abend leute


----------



## Nuffing (11. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> juten abend leute



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N3dI-j6enA...feature=related


----------



## Huntermoon (11. Juni 2009)

Mir is Langweilig, was macht ihr grad so?


----------



## Ol@f (11. Juni 2009)

Gitarre spielen.


----------



## Philister (11. Juni 2009)

es scheint ein japanischer ess-trend der besonderen art aufzukommen. die kochkunst dabei ist es, das tier (zb. fische, schlangen) erst nach dem servieren seinen letzten atem aushauchen zu lassen, zumindest zucken muss es noch. wohl bekomms! 

da lob ich mir mein zürchergeschnetzeltes, das kommt anonym und ohne zu atmen auf den teller ;-)


----------



## Thront (11. Juni 2009)




----------



## Thront (11. Juni 2009)

verdammt ! nach PUR ist ja mal der heftigste scheiß! wie konnte ich mich mal drauf feiern???? schlimme kindliche erinnerungen


----------



## Ren-Alekz (11. Juni 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> es scheint ein japanischer ess-trend der besonderen art aufzukommen. die kunst dabei ist es, das tier (zb. fische, schlangen) erst nach dem servieren seinen letzten atem aushauchen zu lassen, zumindest zucken muss es noch. wohl bekomms!
> 
> da lob ich mir mein zürchergeschnetzeltes, das kommt anonym und ohne zu atmen auf den teller ;-)



wo hasn das gelesen?^^

ich kenn nur diesen komischen fisch, den man auf ne ganz besondere art schnell lebend auseinander nehmen muss, weil das gift ins fleisch rübergeht wenn der stirbt

ist ne richtige mutprobe und nervenkitzel pur den zu essen....es sterben auch jährlich im schnitt "nur" 6 menschen in japan an dieser delikatesse^^


----------



## Philister (11. Juni 2009)

gibt den einen oder andern unansehlichen clip im netz, oder zb. hier http://sprott.physics.wisc.edu/PICKOVER/pc/sushi_living.html kannst was davon lesen. und auf der suche danach bin ich zb auch auf kim-jong gestossen ;D



> Kim Jong-il, the North Korean leader, eats live fish, according to his former chef. The 68-year-old enjoys raw fish so fresh "that it is still moving" washed down with fine French wines and brandies, Kenji Fujimoto said.
> 
> "He particularly enjoyed raw fish so fresh that he could start eating as its mouth is still gasping and the tail is still thrashing," he said. "I sliced the fish so as not to puncture any of the vital organs, so of course it was still moving. Kim Jong-il was delighted. He would eat with gusto."


----------



## sTereoType (11. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wo hasn das gelesen?^^
> 
> ich kenn nur diesen komischen fisch, den man auf ne ganz besondere art schnell lebend auseinander nehmen muss, weil das gift ins fleisch rübergeht wenn der stirbt
> 
> ist ne richtige mutprobe und nervenkitzel pur den zu essen....es sterben auch jährlich im schnitt "nur" 6 menschen in japan an dieser delikatesse^^


du meinst den kugelfisch und der darf auch ruhig schon tot sein bei der zubereitung. allerdings reicht schon ein einziger kleiner ritz durch den koch in etwas anderes außer das fleisch und alles ist mit gift konterminiert 

und der kim jong-il fish ist auch eine delikatesse ,nicht nur für den diktator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der lebende fisch wird dabei fillitiert und ist danach immer noch am leben. der rest des fisch wird auf einen zahnstocher gesteckt und mit auf den teller gestellt als "deko"


----------



## Huntermoon (11. Juni 2009)

"Wenn man Tiere nicht roh essen soll, warum sind die dann aus Fleisch"

My2Cents^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. Juni 2009)

So, 2x Skumfil und 2x Große Treppe reichen für einen Abend, ich bin pennen, nacht zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (11. Juni 2009)

NAch, ich bin Off, Schlafen und so...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Juni 2009)

_o ich werd ganz müde wen ich deine sig sehe

Kopf-schreibtisch=Bäm und einschlaf_


----------



## Shinar (11. Juni 2009)

gerade von einer party zurück und meine haare sitzten


----------



## fst (11. Juni 2009)

Patricko schrieb:


> Mach ich immer^^
> 
> 
> Weil sonst um dieser Uhrzeit immer nur Erotikwerbung läuft^^
> ...



dann schnapp dir 80 euro und meld dich bei der französischen legion^^ da hast du immer was zutun


----------



## Anduris (11. Juni 2009)

Nabend^^


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Nabend^^


moin =)


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juni 2009)

listenin to emocore cuz i've got a reason


----------



## Skatero (11. Juni 2009)

Nabend

Battlefield Heroes Server sind endlich wieder online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> listenin to emocore cuz i've got a reason


der da wäre?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der da wäre?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wasn passiert? o_O


----------



## mookuh (11. Juni 2009)

abend


----------



## Läry1 (11. Juni 2009)

guten abend liebe nachtschwärmer ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wasn passiert? o_O


mist gebaut und so


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mist gebaut und so


muss ich dir alles aus der nase ziehen?^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2009)

Wer von euch hat eigentlich meine ICQ nummer an Läry weitergegeben? ><

@ Brille: bitte nicht alles - ist ja widerwärtig!


----------



## Läry1 (11. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat eigentlich meine ICQ nummer an Läry weitergegeben? ><
> 
> @ Brille: bitte nicht alles - ist ja widerwärtig!


ich hab dich in ICQ ? =O


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> ich hab dich in ICQ ? =O


Ich hatte ne Einladung von dir - die hab ich sowieso abgelehnt.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> muss ich dir alles aus der nase ziehen?^^


verscuchen kannst dus. aber ich werd irgendwann den razyl machen^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> verscuchen kannst dus. aber ich werd irgendwann den razyl machen^^


Hö? was willst?


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> verscuchen kannst dus. aber ich werd irgendwann den razyl machen^^


á la "mein priv leben hat hier nix zu suchen/wurde genug besprochen" ?^^
edit: was hastn du fürn mist gebaut? und damit mein ich nicht "groß" oder "klein" ^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> á la "mein priv leben hat hier nix zu suchen/wurde genug besprochen" ?^^


aufs maul?


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> aufs maul?


haha von dir oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> á la "mein priv leben hat hier nix zu suchen/wurde genug besprochen" ?^^
> edit: was hastn du fürn mist gebaut? und damit mein ich nicht "groß" oder "klein" ^^


habs mir mit ner gewissen person versaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haha von dir oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne von deiner Mama...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> habs mir mit ner gewissen person versaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


eine(r?), von der(dem?) du was wolltest?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> eine(r?), von der(dem?) du was wolltest?


female


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> female


ah ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wie hast dus dir verscherzt?
bzw weisst dus schon oder glaubst dus nur?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ah ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich weiß das schon ziemlich sicher^^
wies dazu gekommen is: alk und dummheit^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich weiß das schon ziemlich sicher^^
> wies dazu gekommen is: alk und dummheit^^


hm und was hast du im suff gesagt/gemacht? :S


----------



## Läry1 (11. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich weiß das schon ziemlich sicher^^
> wies dazu gekommen is: alk und dummheit^^


Das ist natürlich schlecht, wiederrum auch gut...vielleicht kannst du ihr ja sagen das du betrunken warst und nichts mitbekommen hast ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm und was hast du im suff gesagt/gemacht? :S


öhm öhm +razyl+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> öhm öhm +razyl+
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


>_<


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> öhm öhm +razyl+
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


verwende nicht andauernd meinen Namen... ich weiß nichtmal worum es geht oO


----------



## Läry1 (11. Juni 2009)

und hast echt keine chance mehr bei ihr? ^^


----------



## sTereoType (11. Juni 2009)

nabend, möchte jemand etwas soylent green? die zutaten sind grad frisch eingetroffen *muhahaha*


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> nabend, möchte jemand etwas soylent green? die zutaten sind grad frisch eingetroffen *muhahaha*


O_O


----------



## Skatero (11. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> nabend, möchte jemand etwas soylent green? die zutaten sind grad frisch eingetroffen *muhahaha*


Ist das nicht ein Film?


----------



## Manoroth (11. Juni 2009)

maunz?  *wider wech renn*


----------



## Skatero (11. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> maunz?  *wider wech renn*


*wuff*


----------



## sTereoType (11. Juni 2009)

meine sternekoch monsieur L. Ecter sagt es soll wie hünchen schmecken, nur besser *evil grin*


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juni 2009)

hier posten aber nicht bei icq on sein tz :>


----------



## Läry1 (11. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Film?


ich glaub das is ne band =/


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> und hast echt keine chance mehr bei ihr? ^^


sieht so aus =(


----------



## sTereoType (11. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sieht so aus =(


ach quatsch es gibt immer einen weg, getreu dem motto "ein problem, aber kein hinderniss"

edit: @ Läry, es ist beides aber beide beziehen sichd abei auf was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Läry1 (11. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sieht so aus =(


mhm das is natürlich schlecht ...


----------



## Skatero (11. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> ich glaub das is ne band =/


Nein nur ein Lied von einer Band. Solent Green

Die (Punk-)Band heisst Soilent Grün.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hier posten aber nicht bei icq on sein tz :>


passiert



riesentrolli schrieb:


> sieht so aus =(


sieht so aus /= no way :>
aber wenns echt chancenlos ist: /tröst


sTereoType schrieb:


> edit: @ Läry, es ist beides aber beide beziehen sichd abei auf was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



leichen :S


----------



## Läry1 (11. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein nur ein Lied von einer Band. Solent Green
> 
> Die (Punk-)Band heisst Soilent Grün.


Ahhh danke ! =)


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> passiert
> 
> 
> sieht so aus /= no way :>
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Juni 2009)

Läry schrieb:


> Ahhh danke ! =)


Die frühere Band von Bela und Farin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Juni 2009)

@ trolli, das sind bloß die zutaten, aber lasst euchd avon nicht abschrecken. möchte denn nun wer etwas soylent green?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @ trolli, das sind bloß die zutaten, aber lasst euchd avon nicht abschrecken. möchte denn nun wer etwas soylent green?^^


nein danke ;D


----------



## Läry1 (11. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die frühere Band von Bela und Farin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaa na bitte jetzt weiß ich wieder wieso die mir so bekannt vor kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (11. Juni 2009)

You: hi
Stranger: asian?
You: no
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein danke ;D


komm schon, ich hab auch etwas salz und pfeffer^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> komm schon, ich hab auch etwas salz und pfeffer^^


nä, wer weiss, woher du die zutaten hast... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> You: hi
> Stranger: asian?
> You: no
> Your conversational partner has disconnected.


lol muss ich auch mal wieder öfters machen wenn ich langeweile hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nä, wer weiss, woher du die zutaten hast...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


.....mittelamerika, pork flavoured


----------



## mookuh (11. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol muss ich auch mal wieder öfters machen wenn ich langeweile hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja omegle ist schon toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (11. Juni 2009)

Stranger: hi
You: hi
Stranger: where are you from?
You: germany
Stranger: oh~
Stranger: germany i see
Stranger: i am korean
Stranger: how old are you?
You: 16
Stranger: good
Stranger: can you speak english well?
You: i think so
Stranger: ok
Stranger: where time is it now?
You: its 21:47 here
Stranger: oh~
Stranger: it,s 04:47 here
You: why still sitting at the computer?
Stranger: i not sleep
You: m or w?
Stranger: man~
You: women 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stranger: oh~
You: wanne see me? theres a dance video of me on youtube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stranger: ye
You: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
You: YOU GOT RICK ROLLD


----------



## sTereoType (11. Juni 2009)

zu geil kronas xD


----------



## Skatero (11. Juni 2009)

Es hat irgendiwie ziemlich viele Leute von Brasilien.


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es hat irgendiwie ziemlich viele Leute von Brasilien.


jo den einen aus brasilien hab ich schon in msn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (11. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Skatero (11. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo den einen aus brasilien hab ich schon in msn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja chatte auch gerade mit einem.


----------



## mookuh (11. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es hat irgendiwie ziemlich viele Leute von Brasilien.



bei mir kommen irgendwie nur taiwanesen :O


----------



## Kronas (11. Juni 2009)

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi
You: hi
Stranger: asl?
You: 17 female germany
Stranger: allright then!
Stranger: ich spreche deutch!
You: oh
You: toll
You: ich habe ein video auf youtube, willst du es sehen?
Stranger: welches video? welcher Name?
You: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
You: YOU GOT RICK ROLLD


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juni 2009)

beim 2. ists nicht mehr wirklich lustig... :\


----------



## Skatero (11. Juni 2009)

Dort ist es um 15.00 im Winter 22° C. (Brasilien)


----------



## mookuh (11. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dort ist es um 15.00 im Winter 22° C. (Brasilien)



schön zu wissen


----------



## Raheema (11. Juni 2009)

lol dann is bei un hochsommer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Connecting to server...
> Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> Stranger: hi
> ...


du darfst doch ncih sofort rick rolld schreiben -.-


----------



## mookuh (11. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du darfst doch ncih sofort rick rolld schreiben -.-



er leavt danach auch immer sofort ...
ich will wissen was die antworten

You: you want to know how i'm looking?
Stranger: yes)
You: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
Stranger: 1 moment
You: how do you think about me
Stranger: Has well joked))
You: yeah i'm bored
Stranger: There a musical clip
You: yeah you got RICK ROLLD
Stranger: yes


----------



## SicVenom (11. Juni 2009)

moin


----------



## mookuh (11. Juni 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> moin



moin moin


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juni 2009)

so bin im bettchen gn8


----------



## Aero_one (11. Juni 2009)

Aloha


----------



## SicVenom (11. Juni 2009)

wenig los hier heute oder?^^


----------



## Raheema (11. Juni 2009)

jo irgendwie shcon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alle shcon im bett


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juni 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> alle shcon im bett


nö...
nur irgendwie nicht so die lust, hier reinzuposten^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö...
> nur irgendwie nicht so die lust, hier reinzuposten^^


Jop ich auch nicht.


----------



## Skatero (11. Juni 2009)

So nach mehr als 1 Stunde Gespräch habe ich nun auch seine MSN-Adresse.
Ich gehe dann mal offline. 
Gute Nacht


----------



## Zonalar (11. Juni 2009)

"Guten Abend, hiermit betrete ich den Schwärmerrat."
*hinsetz*
"Was gibst neues?"


----------



## Westicê1.1 (11. Juni 2009)

> alle shcon im bett



ich denk nicht mal dran ins bett zu gehn!
und ich glaub viele andre rammstein fans auch nicht^^
der vorverkauf beginnt am 12.06. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ka ob genau um mitternacht aber keiner weiß des so recht also mal schaun^^


----------



## Westicê1.1 (11. Juni 2009)

achja vorverkauf für tourkarten^^


----------



## Zonalar (11. Juni 2009)

axo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. Juni 2009)

Danke aber auf Rammstein verzicht ich bei den Kartenpreisen.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Juni 2009)

Hier is ja soviel los wie im Kopf von Patrick Star.


----------



## Westicê1.1 (11. Juni 2009)

> Danke aber auf Rammstein verzicht ich bei den Kartenpreisen.



ne karte kostet ned über 80 euro...
nd mir is es das wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wann kommen die jungs schonmal nach deutschland?
gar ned oft...


----------



## Ol@f (11. Juni 2009)

Abend.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Juni 2009)

Guten Tag werter Glurak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. Juni 2009)

Stimmt schon, aber für 80 Euro dannn zum Schluss irgendwo am Arsch der Welt zu stehn und das ganze doch wieder nur über ne Leinwand anzuschaun brauch ich nicht unbedingt, mal schaun vllt das nächste Mal wenn sie nach Deutschland kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (11. Juni 2009)

Dann lieber Summer Jam (3-Tages-Festival) für 70-80 Euro!!


----------



## Westicê1.1 (11. Juni 2009)

joa stimmt schon aber ich hoff doch das ich n bissi was sehn werde^^
seit 5 jahren rammsteinfan nd noch ned auf nem konzi?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das muss sich ändern^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. Juni 2009)

Eben, das harte ich halt das sie nur 60-90 Minuten ihre Lieder abspielen und dafür sind mir 80 Euro echt fast zuschade, auf wenn Rammstein live verdammt geil ist.
Drum geh ich am 15.08 lieber zu den Toten Hosen nach neu Ulm. :>


----------



## sTereoType (11. Juni 2009)

Kennt jemand ein gutes Buch das sich um themengebiete Horror, Zeitgeschehen(politisch angehaucht) oder Forensik dreht?


----------



## Ol@f (11. Juni 2009)

Hey, neues Profilbild ;P

Bzgl. Buch fällt mir grad keins spontan ein.
Lese eher so Fantasy Kram oder so paar ältere Sachen.


----------



## Night falls (11. Juni 2009)

> Kennt jemand ein gutes Buch das sich um themengebiete Horror, Zeitgeschehen(politisch angehaucht) oder Forensik dreht?


Sachbuch oder Roman?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. Juni 2009)

Oh Gott, ich hab dich grad echt für Benji gehalten Stereo. :>

Ich bin dann mal pennen, muss morgen früh aufstehn (8:30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Ol@f (11. Juni 2009)

Das nennst du früh?! 

Muss morgen um 6:50 aufstehen... Naja, bis 1 kann ich maximal noch wachbleiben.

Achja, Gute Nacht.^^


----------



## sTereoType (11. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Sachbuch oder Roman?


bei zeitgeschehen/forensik darf es ruhig ein sachbuch sein, sollte allerdings nicht allzu trocken rüber kommen. bei horror geht natürlich roman oder auch kurzgeschichten(aber dann gute, nicht die 0815 teile^^).  Wollte mir heut fast schon "CIA - Die wahre geschichte " kaufen, aber ich entschied mich dann doch mal bei amazon nach der rezension zu gucken und siehe da, zwar gut recherchiert und auch erstaunliche (wahre) geschichten aber sehr einseitig und das gefällt einem dann doch nicht.

ps. ja das sollte auch so wirken humpel^^


----------



## Aero_one (12. Juni 2009)

WTF !

Netter Ava xD ... bin mal gespannt was Benji da sagt xD


----------



## Ol@f (12. Juni 2009)

Möge dir Gott gnaden.

Wird die Antwort sicher heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> WTF !
> 
> Netter Ava xD ... bin mal gespannt was Benji da sagt xD


ist mir egal ich seh es ja nicht, dank igno^^
umgekehrt dürfte das mit dem ava wohl nicht funzen xD


----------



## Zonalar (12. Juni 2009)

Meine Antwort.
Nimm es raus oder du wirst gemeldet.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2009)

Muss nicht mehr gemeldet werden.


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Meine Antwort.
> Nimm es raus oder du wirst gemeldet.




Er hat Dresche gekriegt ^^


----------



## Night falls (12. Juni 2009)

Oh Junge... wie behindert.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2009)

Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst was du "behindert" findest... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Juni 2009)

Da ist man mal nen Abend nur kurz da... tsk...


----------



## Zonalar (12. Juni 2009)

Langsam komm ich mir richtig schuldig vor. Wegen mir wird einer nach dem anderen gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (12. Juni 2009)

> Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst was du "behindert" findest... smile.gif


Uff... ne ganze Menge. Hab atm nicht die Muße das alles aufzulisten. :/


----------



## Zonalar (12. Juni 2009)

Ich suche mir ein neues Avabild. Mein jetziger wird mir zu... normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (12. Juni 2009)

So, der neue Ava is hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiss, nicht optimal zu erkennen. Stellt nen Zwerg dar.


----------



## Zonalar (12. Juni 2009)

mmmmh, ich hab das ungute Gefühl, dich zu kennen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Juni 2009)

Ich würde mich besser mal zurückhalten sonst fliegst du gleich wieder...


----------



## Zonalar (12. Juni 2009)

Ich bi mir sicher, der Banhammer wird in diesem Moment poliert und auf seinen grossen Auftritt vorbereitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (12. Juni 2009)

*Bannhammer in die Ecke stell* Gute Nacht euch.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Langsam komm ich mir richtig schuldig vor. Wegen mir wird einer nach dem anderen gebannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja - ist ja auch kein Wunder...

Guten abend und so


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Danke aber auf Rammstein verzicht ich bei den Kartenpreisen.


70&#8364; für ein einziges konzi geht doch XDDD


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

hm, hatte stereo als ava ein bild von benji oder ein bild gegen benji?
oder eins, das von ihm und gegen ihn ist? :S


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm, hatte stereo als ava ein bild von benji oder ein bild gegen benji?
> oder eins, das von ihm und gegen ihn ist? :S


Ich hätte es gerne gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hätte es gerne gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


m² :\


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> m² :\


GIEVE AVATAR VON STEREO xD


----------



## Medmius (12. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend Schwärmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> GIEVE AVATAR VON STEREO xD


ja gogo postet den hier. ich weiß was dann passiert XD


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ja gogo postet den hier. ich weiß was dann passiert XD


Ich auch,aber es gibt was,dass nennt sich PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich auch,aber es gibt was,dass nennt sich PM
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das saugt doch


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das saugt doch


nää, besser als hier eins ufn deckel zu bekommen^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das saugt doch


Nö,besser als nen Bann zu bekommen xD


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nää, besser als hier eins ufn deckel zu bekommen^^


du postest das ja nich -> du kriegst auch kein aufn deckel =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du postest das ja nich -> du kriegst auch kein aufn deckel =)


wer weiss, wer weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

nu postet! ich will action!!!!!


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2009)

Sogar bei PNs gilt die Netiquette... *hust*


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du postest das ja nich -> du kriegst auch kein aufn deckel =)


Ich poste es ja auch nicht - ich weiß ja nichtmal was es genau war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Lilly:
Gibts hier keine Art Briefgeheimnis?


----------



## Fuuton (12. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sogar bei PNs gilt die Netiquette... *hust*


was alles schon per pm ausgetauscht wurde....^^


----------



## Aero_one (12. Juni 2009)

Aloha


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> [...]
> @ Lilly:
> Gibts hier keine Art Briefgeheimnis?


nein.
auch wenn es eigtl müsste/sollte^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sogar bei PNs gilt die Netiquette... *hust*


und wenn ichs jetzt schon razyl geschickt habe, deinen post aber erst später gelesen habe? :<


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was alles schon per pm ausgetauscht wurde....^^


Erzähl nur *Hämmerchen auspack*



> und wenn ichs jetzt schon razyl geschickt habe, deinen post aber erst später gelesen habe? :<


Die Netiquette gilt für ganz buffed.de ... ich wunder mich wie man auf die Idee kommt, dass sie irgendwo nicht gilt :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Erzähl nur *Hämmerchen auspack*


noch mehr kerben in den hammer und der griff ist bald durchgesägt^^


Lillyan schrieb:


> Die Netiquette gilt für ganz buffed.de ... ich wunder mich wie man auf die Idee kommt, dass sie irgendwo nicht gilt :>



naja, um sie in den pn's zu verfolgen müsstet ihr sie ja lesen, und das ist nicht sehr nett *hust*


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Erzähl nur *Hämmerchen auspack*


ich hab da so nachrichten von <10 members with lowest faction> bekommen, das darf ich hier gar nich öffentlich machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein.
> auch wenn es eigtl müsste/sollte^^


Nicht? Sicherlich schicken sie die gesamten PN´s an schäuble  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

mal was anderes... gehts dir heute egtl besser, trolli? :>


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mal was anderes... gehts dir heute egtl besser, trolli? :>


die zeitliche distanz hilft


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

Nun sind sie wieder alle ruhig :>


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

Egotronic - Es muss stets hell für Gottes Auge sein by Graphnix
kp ob hier jmd sowas hört. aber die single gibs nu bei itunes und so zum download und es wurd n fesches vid gebastelt


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Egotronic - Es muss stets hell für Gottes Auge sein by Graphnix
> kp ob hier jmd sowas hört. aber die single gibs nu bei itunes und so zum download und es wurd n fesches vid gebastelt


naja, es ist schon ganz nice, aber da gefällt mir das andere, was du hier gepostet hast schon besser...
the electrical bloodbath hiess das glaub ich^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, es ist schon ganz nice, aber da gefällt mir das andere, was du hier gepostet hast schon besser...
> the electrical bloodbath hiess das glaub ich^^


egotronic machen ja auch electro und nich cybergrind^^

EDIT: und das lied is auch nich ganz representativ für die band^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> egotronic machen ja auch electro und nich cybergrind^^


ich meinte ja auch nicht, dass sie die gleiche musik machen, sondern dass mir die musik/melodie vom bloodbath besser gefällt^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich meinte ja auch nicht, dass sie die gleiche musik machen, sondern dass mir die musik/melodie vom bloodbath besser gefällt^^


wenn du dich n bissl in den audiolith electro reinhören willst dann lad dir das audiolith weihnachtsgeschenk
udn die egotronic alben rocken sowieso. wenn du da mal die finger dran bekommst, schlag zu!

EDIT: und frittenbude natürlich <333


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn du dich n bissl in den audiolith electro reinhören willst dann lad dir das audiolith weihnachtsgeschenk
> udn die egotronic alben rocken sowieso. wenn du da mal die finger dran bekommst, schlag zu!
> 
> EDIT: und frittenbude natürlich <333


ty für den link, werd ich mir mal reinziehen^^
falls ich ma an egotronic komme sag ich dir bescheid ;D
btw: kennst du egtl alligatoah?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ty für den link, werd ich mir mal reinziehen^^
> falls ich ma an egotronic komme sag ich dir bescheid ;D
> btw: kennst du egtl alligatoah?^^


ich hab von ihm gehört. soll ja übelst geil sein. muss mich mal reinhören


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab von ihm gehört. soll ja übelst geil sein. muss mich mal reinhören


http://www.alligatoah.de/
kannst dir ja ma "nerv nöööch" da downloaden, muss sagen: sehr witzig^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.alligatoah.de/
> kannst dir ja ma "nerv nöööch" da downloaden, muss sagen: sehr witzig^^


wo ich da grad was album kaufen lese, bestell ich mir doch gleich mal lena stoehrfaktors album^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wo ich da grad was album kaufen lese, bestell ich mir doch gleich mal lena stoehrfaktors album^^


hm hab ich noch nie von gehört... :<


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm hab ich noch nie von gehört... :<


http://www.myspace.com/lenastoehrfaktor
1 drittel bzw viertel von conexión musical. coole rapperin und man hat auch noch was nettes zum anschauen wenn sie auf der bühne steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://www.myspace.com/lenastoehrfaktor
> 1 drittel bzw viertel von conexión musical. coole rapperin und man hat auch noch was nettes zum anschauen wenn sie auf der bühne steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm von conexión musical hab ich schonma was gehört, aber von stoehrfaktor noch nicht.... ma reinschauen^^

höre grad selber wieder nerv nöööch... an einer stelle sagt der bei "alligatoah sind die fürrsten im untergrund" das r so hammer xD


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm von conexión musical hab ich schonma was gehört, aber von stoehrfaktor noch nicht.... ma reinschauen^^
> 
> höre grad selber wieder nerv nöööch... an einer stelle sagt der bei "alligatoah sind die fürrsten im untergrund" das r so hammer xD


bestes r is in taxi, taxi von k.i.z.

hol mir deine muterrrrrrr
ich hol mir ein runterrrrrrrr


<333333


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

da ist eine der geilsten textstellen überhaupt drinne^^
damit ich schlafen kann, 
lass ich den gasherd an,
vor der nächsten schlacht muss ich mich entspann'
deine crew trägt die sänfte richtung sonnenuntergang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: hm verdammt, grad wieder voll lust drauf bekommen... *anschmeiß*^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da ist eine der geilsten textstellen überhaupt drinne^^
> damit ich schlafen kann,
> lass ich den gasherd an,
> vor der nächsten schlacht muss ich mich entspann'
> ...


der song geht einfach übelst ab


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der song geht einfach übelst ab


jo^^

btw: kennst du egtl babylon von kiz?
bin da ma mehr oder weniger durch zufall draufgekommen, und ich muss sagen: hammer text, auch wenn der beat nicht ganz soo top ist


----------



## Anduris (12. Juni 2009)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo^^
> 
> btw: kennst du egtl babylon von kiz?
> bin da ma mehr oder weniger durch zufall draufgekommen, und ich muss sagen: hammer text, auch wenn der beat nicht ganz soo top ist


joar scheint ganz cool zu sein.
wie findeste kalifornien von nico? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein, wir brauchen keinen Spamthread :> Nutzt den nachtschwärmer im Gott & die Welt Forum, wenn ihr eure Langeweile vertreiben wollt.



wie wir von lilly zu spammern abgestempelt werden Q_Q


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie wir von lilly zu spammern abgestempelt werden Q_Q


w00t?
Wir unterhalten uns doch nur hier :<
Kein gespamme pff


----------



## Skatero (12. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie wir von lilly zu spammern abgestempelt werden Q_Q


kb auf irgendwelche wow kiddies^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wie findeste kalifornien von nico?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vom text her ganz lustig ;D
gibt aber find ich bessere lieder^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

Heute habens die server mal wieder in sich... youtube auch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heute habens die server mal wieder in sich... youtube auch down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


passiert^^

edit: höre grade gelbes warmes wasser... 
hammerhart xD


----------



## Skatero (12. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heute habens die server mal wieder in sich... youtube auch down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab da vor 5 Minuten noch Musik gehört, jetzt geht es nicht mehr.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> edit: höre grade gelbes warmes wasser...
> hammerhart xD


Wasn liedname oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wasn liedname oO


3 ma darfste raten, wie da ungefähr der text ist ;D


----------



## Greeki (12. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heute habens die server mal wieder in sich... youtube auch down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist ja voll der Mimimiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 3 ma darfste raten, wie da ungefähr der text ist ;D


Ne lass mal...



Greeki schrieb:


> Du bist ja voll der Mimimiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hey,ich eröffne dafür zumindest nicht nen eigenen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmm hast du keinen Ava?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> Du bist ja voll der Mimimiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und du größenwahnsinnig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (12. Juni 2009)

Habe gerade das hier entdeckt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf so eine Idee muss man erst mal kommen...


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und du größenwahnsinnig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann passt ihr ja wunderbar zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Medmius:
LOL
Hmm das lässt anscheinend darauf schließen,dass Männer zwar Gehirne haben,sie aber nicht gut genug benutzen... damn


----------



## Tabuno (12. Juni 2009)

so mal eben nen paar pve missis auf standard gezockt mit nem kumpel er hatte ja nur diese demo karten^^ aber dauert ja schon jetzt bis rang 6 -_-


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so mal eben nen paar pve missis auf standard gezockt mit nem kumpel er hatte ja nur diese demo karten^^ aber dauert ja schon jetzt bis rang 6 -_-


Spiel lieber 12-er Missionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (12. Juni 2009)

und alles fit bei euch?


----------



## Tabuno (12. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spiel lieber 12-er Missionen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geht noch nicht nur 4er und bin immo nen bissl zu faul aber hab gehört in den 12ern wird ts benutzt also hat diese schöne seite namens buffed hier gesagt^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> geht noch nicht nur 4er und bin immo nen bissl zu faul aber hab gehört in den 12ern wird ts benutzt also hat diese schöne seite namens buffed hier gesagt^^


Hmm - ich hab ne 12-er mission schon gespielt und hatte no ts...
Und es hat wunderbar geklappt - schon komisch


----------



## Tabuno (12. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm - ich hab ne 12-er mission schon gespielt und hatte no ts...
> Und es hat wunderbar geklappt - schon komisch


11 randoms? wie kann das nur gut gehen^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

nette band http://www.lastfm.de/music/Kopfsport
gibt auch 1 track als free download


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 11 randoms? wie kann das nur gut gehen^^


Das lief einwandfrei und schnell - theoretisch ja nur 3 Randoms - der rest ist ja eh verteil auf die 2 anderen ebenen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Juni 2009)

Also auf Standard sind die 12er Random kein Problem.

Abend übrigens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (12. Juni 2009)

Soblad ich das Thema kapier red ich mit ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Juni 2009)

BattleForge (denk ich mal)


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Soblad ich das Thema kapier red ich mit ^^


Battleforge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Abend btw.


----------



## Lisutari (12. Juni 2009)

Darüber hab ich gelesen


----------



## Lisutari (12. Juni 2009)

Doppelpost


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juni 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Darüber hab ich gelesen


dito. aber mein interesse wurd nich geweckt


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nette band http://www.lastfm.de/music/Kopfsport
> gibt auch 1 track als free download


hm mal kurz als radio gehört... 
vor allem rappen die ziemlich gut.
aber die beats gefallen mir nich so


----------



## Lisutari (12. Juni 2009)

Meins schon, aber nicht weit genug
Ich hohl mit Definitiy2: ego Draconis
Aber zur zeit giebts kein gutes spiel


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Juni 2009)




----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (12. Juni 2009)

guuuuuten morgeeeen oder so :/


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (12. Juni 2009)

brauche heute  noch 300 posts^^


----------



## Skatero (12. Juni 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> brauche heute  noch 300 posts^^


Das ist kein Grund für einen Doppelpost, du Schwein. (Das soll keine Beleidigung sein, sondern nur ein Spass. Siehe dein Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (12. Juni 2009)

hoppsla stimmt sry^^ immer diese anspielungen gegen die Sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Juni 2009)

So eine Angst vor den Mods das du gleich deine Witze rechtfertigst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (12. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> So eine Angst vor den Mods das du gleich deine Witze rechtfertigst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein. Ich will hier nur niemanden wütend machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (12. Juni 2009)

nö eigentlich nicht


----------



## Fuuton (12. Juni 2009)

Was is eigentlich so episch an den Posts?^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> guuuuuten morgeeeen oder so :/


Das tanzende schwein \o/


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (12. Juni 2009)

hallööö^^
woah noch jemand aus der schweiz @Skatero


----------



## Medmius (12. Juni 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> hallööö^^
> woah noch jemand aus der schweiz @Skatero



Gibt genügend Schweizer hier


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Gibt genügend Schweizer hier


zuviele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (12. Juni 2009)

sehr guet^^


----------



## mastergamer (12. Juni 2009)

Aber dafür wenige Österreicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Juni 2009)

Ich werf jetzt mal ein Thema in den Raum: Wuhu, meine Kopf fühlt sich extrem geil an, weil die Haare heute ganz kurz geschnitten wurden.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (12. Juni 2009)

hmm... ich sollte auch mal wieder^^


----------



## Skatero (12. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxTJjUKW_ms



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Juni 2009)

Ich bin dann mal pennen, morgen arbeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (12. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich werf jetzt mal ein Thema in den Raum: Wuhu, meine Kopf fühlt sich extrem geil an, weil die Haare heute ganz kurz geschnitten wurden.



Aaah ja ... --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bald ist ist endlich wieder soweit 

 freu hoch ³


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> freu hoch ³


Wieso bin ich mir nur so unsicher bei den Spiel...
Es könnte der größte Flop der Monkey Island Geschichte werden,oder ein solides Spiel...


----------



## Aero_one (12. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso bin ich mir nur so unsicher bei den Spiel...
> Es könnte der größte Flop der Monkey Island Geschichte werden,oder ein solides Spiel...



Naja ... sagen wirs so 
Eigentlich müssten sie aus dem letzten Spiel gelernt haben ... aber ehrlich gesagt bevor ich mich jetzt schon mit irgendwelchen Prognosen beschäftigen möchte, freu ich mich einfach wie Sau, auf

1.) Auf die Special Edition von Part 1
2.) Auf die Parts von Teil 5

Wuhhu 

Achtung hinter euch ein dreiköpfiger Affe !!!!!

Was ?! 

Und Beleidigungsfechten Wuhuu

Oh man ... ich freu mich so dermaßen xDDD


----------



## Tabuno (12. Juni 2009)

z0r ist ja hier erlaubt zu posten oder ? :>


----------



## Aero_one (12. Juni 2009)

glaub schon solange es keine epilepsie hervorruft öÄ.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Naja ... sagen wirs so
> Eigentlich *müssten sie aus dem letzten Spiel gelernt haben *... aber ehrlich gesagt bevor ich mich jetzt schon mit irgendwelchen Prognosen beschäftigen möchte, freu ich mich einfach wie Sau, auf


So wie es derzeit im Trailer aussah eher nicht...
Das sieht sogar noch schrecklicher aus als Teil 4...


----------



## Tabuno (12. Juni 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=444 epic fail?^^


----------



## Aero_one (12. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So wie es derzeit im Trailer aussah eher nicht...
> Das sieht sogar noch schrecklicher aus als Teil 4...



Hmm meinst du den Trailer von Part 5 oder von Teil 1 SE


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Hmm meinst du den Trailer von Part 5 oder von Teil 1 SE


Trailer von den neuen Spielen (episoden).
Die von den neuen Sam&Max Machern


----------



## Skatero (13. Juni 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=483



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (13. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trailer von den neuen Spielen (episoden).
> Die von den neuen Sam&Max Machern



Ja, okay ... dann muss ich dir da wirklich Recht geben. Die schauen echt nicht so berauschend aus ... aber wenn ich wirklich ehrlich bin freu ich mich eig. mehr auf die SE von Part 1 ...

Ich versteh nicht wieso die das ganze in volles "3D" umsetzen wollen. Mein Gott scheiß auf Grafik ... gief Story geile Dialoge, Rätsel und Synchro ...

Aber da die heutigen Spieler ja eh nur nach Grafik lechzen ... 

Wenn ich doch nur die Code Scheibe von Teil 1 nochmal finden würde -.- Naja *weitersuchen bin*



> http://z0r.de/?id=444 epic fail?^^



Jap epic Fail xD


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (13. Juni 2009)

noch wer da?


----------



## Aero_one (13. Juni 2009)

*wink* 

Wuhuu Code Scheibe gefunden =) ... Jetzt muss ich nur noch den 486´ er aus dem Keller nach oben holen.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (13. Juni 2009)

GZ und was bringt die? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

fail http://z0r.de/?id=500


----------



## Aero_one (13. Juni 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> GZ und was bringt die?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Monkey Island 1&2 haben einen sehr witzigen "Kopierschutz" wenn du Spiel startest bekommst du ein Gesicht gezeigt, das du auf der Scheibe nachstellen musst ( sind mehrere Piratengesichter drauf) und ein Ort ... je nachdem wie du die Scheibe halt drehst bekommst du eine Zahlenkombi raus die du eingeben musst um das Spiel zu starten 

Bei Teil 2 mehr oder weniger das gleiche nur mit "Zutaten"


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juni 2009)

bin pennen nachti


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (13. Juni 2009)

hmm... und wenn die scheibe weg ist bist du gearscht oder was?


----------



## Aero_one (13. Juni 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> hmm... und wenn die scheibe weg ist bist du gearscht oder was?



Wenn sie weg gewesen wäre ja ... dann bekommt man des Spiel ohne "Hilfsprogramme" net gestartet. Und da ich das alleine schon wegen dem Sound auf meinem alten 486 er daddel brauchte ich halt unbedingt diese Scheibe ...

Aber Bless Jah ( danke Mama, das du mir beigebracht hast Ordnung zu halten...) hatte ich die bei mir in nem Spieleordner abgeheftet.

Jetzt steht einem langen Monkey Island Wochenende nichts mehr im Wege xD


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (13. Juni 2009)

Viel Spass^^ 
bin dann auch mal pennen, muss heute zum Doktor mein Knie ist kaputt
n8i


----------



## Ol@f (13. Juni 2009)

Abend, bin zwar tot, aber paar Minuten bin ich noch online.


----------



## busaku (13. Juni 2009)

buuuhuhuuu.. schlaflos in Mönchengladbach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und um 8 wieder arbeiten -_-


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend!


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Juni 2009)

Hier steppt ja heute Abend der Bär. :>


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hier steppt ja heute Abend der Bär. :>


Ja



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Juni 2009)

Moin

Ps. Jaha,das ist ein Link... xD ...


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Moin


was is das?


----------



## chopi (13. Juni 2009)

Das Ergebnis meines monatelangen Einstündigen Schaffens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis meines monatelangen Einstündigen Schaffens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aha^^
Kann man da weiter als zwei Stufen kommen?


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juni 2009)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein gkick wieso tust du mir das an gott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Juni 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Aha^^
> Kann man da weiter als zwei Stufen kommen?


Du kannst in die Hölle kommen und nen Knopf drücken,auf dem Yes steht und das ist dir immernoch nicht genug? Ich meine,da steht Yes drauf! OO


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Du kannst in die Hölle kommen und nen Knopf drücken,auf dem Yes steht und das ist dir immernoch nicht genug? Ich meine,da steht Yes drauf! OO


Nö, reicht nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2009)




----------



## Vampless (13. Juni 2009)

Abääänd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (13. Juni 2009)

Das tanzende Schwein ist wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute in meinem Kaff und Umgebung nix los, sonst wäre ich jetzt schön betrunken^^


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Juni 2009)

Und, was machter grad so?


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (13. Juni 2009)

Nichts!


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Juni 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Nichts!


Das is doch auch schön^^

Ich brauch nen neuen Ava, wer ne Idee?


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ich brauch nen neuen Ava, wer ne Idee?


Und ne neue sig...


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juni 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Und, was machter grad so?


Weinen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (13. Juni 2009)

Nimm die tanzende Sau xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Juni 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Und, was machter grad so?



Musik hören und eine nette Dame betrachten:


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (13. Juni 2009)

Die macht mir Angst xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Juni 2009)

Von der gibts jede Menge so kranke Videos:


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ne neue sig...



Nø!^^


Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Nimm die tanzende Sau xD


So?^^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (13. Juni 2009)

Kanns sein das die irgendwas totes im Hirn hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2009)

Oh gott ne Schweinefamilie oO


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (13. Juni 2009)

Wir werden die Weltherrschaft an uns reissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Juni 2009)

Ich find die genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Kanns sein das die irgendwas totes im Hirn hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kanns sein das die überhaupt nichts im Hirn hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grubsi (13. Juni 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Kanns sein das die irgendwas totes im Hirn hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



denk ich mir auch grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: abend


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Juni 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Wir werden die Weltherrschaft an uns reissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich find die genial.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


M&#8364;² 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Katze <----> Schwein...


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juni 2009)

bin ma off n8


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (13. Juni 2009)

n8i...
Noch jemandem langweilig?


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Juni 2009)

Warum ist meine I-Netverbindung Heute so lahm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Juni 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Warum ist meine I-Netverbindung Heute so lahm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da hat sich wohl n mader durchgenagt


----------



## grubsi (13. Juni 2009)

keine ahnung


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Juni 2009)

Die neue Dota-Version suckt
-.-


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Juni 2009)

Coockies!


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Juni 2009)

Schw***chen?


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (13. Juni 2009)

Wo?


----------



## Nuffing (13. Juni 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Warum ist meine I-Netverbindung Heute so lahm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine ahnung meine ist auch total langsam heute


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Juni 2009)

Bei mir ist heute eigentlich nur buffed recht lahm.

Abend Nuffing.

Irgendwer Tipps für ein gutes iPod kompitables Autoradio? Oder sind hier alle noch U18? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (14. Juni 2009)

Ich würde eins nehmen mit dem man Musik hören kann.


----------



## mookuh (14. Juni 2009)

abend


----------



## Skatero (14. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kanns sein das die überhaupt nichts im Hirn hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die hat ein umgekehrtes Kreuz am Hals. Ein Hirn hat sie sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja nAbend.


----------



## Maladin (14. Juni 2009)

Dann muss ich wohl mal den Hammer schwingen. Oft genug wurde ja gewarnt.


----------



## mookuh (14. Juni 2009)

sagt mal bin ich nur zu müde, spinnt mein pc oder hat ein mod gerade posts gelöscht?

edit: ah ok maladin wars


----------



## Nuffing (14. Juni 2009)

Edit: hat sich erlädigt


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (14. Juni 2009)

Was hat sie denn gemacht? Intressiert mich^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl mal den Hammer schwingen. Oft genug wurde ja gewarnt.


Bleibt die Frage offen gegen wen?
Meinst du damit nuffing oder gegen die Leute die gegen nuffing sind?


----------



## Nuffing (14. Juni 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Was hat sie denn gemacht? Intressiert mich^^



Das thema ist fertig



Razyl schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage offen gegen wen?
> Meinst du damit nuffing oder gegen die Leute die gegen nuffing sind?



Gegen die leute die das thema nicht sein lassen könn und jedes mal provozieren müssen sobald ich hier erschein nehm ich an...


----------



## mookuh (14. Juni 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Was hat sie denn gemacht? Intressiert mich^^



wenn wir das sagen wird diskutiert und dann wird maladin böse


----------



## Nuffing (14. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> wenn wir das sagen wird diskutiert und dann wird maladin böse



Richtig =) das sieht dann ungefähr so aus wie mookuh seine signatur =P


----------



## mookuh (14. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Richtig =) das sieht dann ungefähr so aus wie mookuh seine signatur =P



Jap bloss dann gibts nicht nur 1 steak sondern ein Festessen ^^

ok über was können wir sonst so reden?


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (14. Juni 2009)

über ähm... Äpfel?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Juni 2009)

Ach wenn es für jeden lecker Grillfleisch gibt können wir ruhig über das Thema reden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ach wenn es für jeden lecker Grillfleisch gibt können wir ruhig über das Thema reden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann fang an


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Juni 2009)

Nö, lasst uns über Äpfel reden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nö, lasst uns über Äpfel reden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich spiel dann mal solang sims bis nacher vllt noch


----------



## Nuffing (14. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich spiel dann mal solang sims bis nacher vllt noch



Den 3ten teil? ich weiß nicht warum...aber der 3te teil macht mir irgendwie net so arg spaß wie der 2te und erste...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Juni 2009)

Ich bin dann mal pennen, nacht zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (14. Juni 2009)

bin auch weg n8i


----------



## Skatero (14. Juni 2009)

hmm nichts los hier. Schaue später noch mal vorbei.


----------



## Golfyarmani (14. Juni 2009)

Bin auf der Suche nach gondria................ und werde langsam müde


----------



## Landerson (14. Juni 2009)

Bei mir ist es zwar erst 7:30 abends aber trotzdem "hi!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Juni 2009)

Gooooood evening, Ladies and Gentlemen!  R U READY?


----------



## Nuffing (14. Juni 2009)

Rdy for what?


----------



## Lurock (14. Juni 2009)

Go 2 tah beeed!


----------



## Nuffing (14. Juni 2009)

ne bestimmt net Oo ich werd schön weiter daddeln


----------



## Lurock (14. Juni 2009)

Ich werde in 25 Minuten und 12 Sekunden anfangen zu daddeln.
Seit 12 Stunden gucke ich Filme, weil mein Download die volle Bandbreite braucht...
Aber bald... nur 24 Minuten und 21 Sekunden...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Juni 2009)

Ich darf mich nun als stolzer G15-Besitzer melden. Geiles Teil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Juni 2009)

GZ ToNk-PiLs! U GOT TEH THUNDRRRRR!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Juni 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> GZ ToNk-PiLs! U GOT TEH THUNDRRRRR!



BOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Juni 2009)

soooooooooo geil <333333
ich will dass das album draußen is!!!1


----------



## Skatero (14. Juni 2009)

Einen schönen Abend wünsch ich euch.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Juni 2009)

maunz!


----------



## Nuffing (14. Juni 2009)

tag


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> soooooooooo geil <333333


geht ab lawl
der bass dabei ist auch nice


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> geht ab lawl
> der bass dabei ist auch nice


jep. beat rockt ohne ende


----------



## Manoroth (14. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> tag



guten abend nuffing


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Juni 2009)

Abend zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Juni 2009)

brille, hast du von alligatoah weihnachtsmann? ich hab mir von der hp attntaat geladen aber das file is putt =(


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> brille, hast du von alligatoah weihnachtsmann? ich hab mir von der hp attntaat geladen aber das file is putt =(


kann sein, muss ma gucken, mom


----------



## Medmius (14. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Guten Abend allerseits
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



guten abend^^


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo, habs


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo, habs


cool cool


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> cool cool


ahja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Juni 2009)

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps. http://osterzone.os.funpic.de/Portfolio.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ahja...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber du lässt mir dann schon n link oder so zukommen, nich?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


geh weg mit dieser gammel sprache


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> aber du lässt mir dann schon n link oder so zukommen, nich?^^


ich habs auch nur von der hp? >_<


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich habs auch nur von der hp? >_<


...
toll -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ...
> toll -.-


ja machs mit winamp auf, dann funzts


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja machs mit winamp auf, dann funzts


niemals!


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Juni 2009)

ich konvertier das file mit super mal n bissl umher und hoff dass es dann funzt^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich konvertier das file mit super mal n bissl umher und hoff dass es dann funzt^^


am ende fetzt dus nur noch mehr^^


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> am ende fetzt dus nur noch mehr^^


pöh ich gott!
vlc nimmts nu schon. jetz nur noch taggen und dann mit oitunes tryen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> pöh ich gott!
> vlc nimmts nu schon. jetz nur noch taggen und dann mit oitunes tryen.


schick das denen, und sag, du hast es nun verbessert^^


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schick das denen, und sag, du hast es nun verbessert^^


gute idee^^
*ne mail aufsetz*


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gute idee^^
> *ne mail aufsetz*


sehr geehrte kaliba und deagle, nachdem ich eins eurer lieder sinnlos durch progs gejagt habe ist es vlc kompitabel.
mfg trolli


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sehr geehrte kaliba und deagle, nachdem ich eins eurer lieder sinnlos durch progs gejagt habe ist es vlc kompitabel.
> mfg trolli


nich ganz. aber die mail is raus^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nich ganz. aber die mail is raus^^


vll bekommste ne danksagung xD


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll bekommste ne danksagung xD


ich glaub man wird mir eher nen diss track widmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich glaub man wird mir eher nen diss track widmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


immerhin etwas *fg*


----------



## Skatero (14. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64_cZjJU2NU...laynext_from=TL
Disturbed ist genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (14. Juni 2009)

abend.


----------



## Skatero (14. Juni 2009)

Ich gehe mal offline.
Einen schöne Nacht wünsch ich euch noch.


----------



## Raheema (14. Juni 2009)

Nacht dir ^^


Nabend


----------



## Anduris (15. Juni 2009)

Nabend, die wo noch da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

ne wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ah sims 2 is ja gan geil oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja Nacht euch alles


----------



## Kronas (15. Juni 2009)

moin moin


----------



## Medmius (15. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juni 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAahhhhhhhhhuAAAAaa gefickt!

hallo!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAahhhhhhhhhuAAAAaa gefickt!


worden wohl eher


ansonsten: abend^^


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> worden wohl eher
> 
> 
> ansonsten: abend^^


nein gefickt haben!^^ 2 Wochen bei meiner Dame hinter mir und jetzt ist mir langweilig unterhalte mich!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> nein gefickt haben!^^ 2 Wochen bei meiner Dame hinter mir und jetzt ist mir langweilig unterhalte mich!


wieso dann aua?^^


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso dann aua?^^


Ich weis auch nich... wollte spontan sein


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich weis auch nich... wollte spontan sein


dann iss.... EINEN BROCKEN WAND 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nein scherz, wie gehts dir sonst so? :>


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein scherz, wie gehts dir sonst so? :>


Och joa geht schon hmm 33 Tage noch bis ich meine Dame wieder seh in 1,5 Wochen krieg ich meine Prüfungsergebnisse und seh ob ich studieren kann oder noch ein Jahr die Schule mach und so ein wenig langweile jetz hmm und dir so?


----------



## Skatero (15. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Och joa geht schon hmm 33 Tage noch bis ich meine Dame wieder seh in 1,5 Wochen krieg ich meine Prüfungsergebnisse und seh ob ich studieren kann oder noch ein Jahr die Schule mach und so ein wenig langweile jetz hmm und dir so?


mir gehts ganz gut^^


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

SOME PEOPLE SAY I'M BONKERS BUT I JUST THINK I'M FREE!


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


Wünsche einen guten und angenehmen Abend gleichfalls vielen Dank für deine Begrüssung ich nehme sie mir zu Herzen


----------



## Kronas (15. Juni 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=44 anoyiiiing


----------



## Silenzz (15. Juni 2009)

N'Abäääääääääänd wuhu meine Facharbeit wurde mit ner 1 benotet xD


----------



## Skatero (15. Juni 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abäääääääääänd wuhu meine Facharbeit wurde mit ner 1 benotet xD


Abend
Wieviel Bestechungsgeld hast du ihnen gegeben?


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

love it, guys!


----------



## Silenzz (15. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Abend
> Wieviel Bestechungsgeld hast du ihnen gegeben?


Schlappe 3000€uro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Juni 2009)

Man heute ist ja das Internet wirklich laaahhhhmmmm!
Edit: Oder ist das nur Youtube?


----------



## Kronas (15. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man heute ist ja das Internet wirklich laaahhhhmmmm!
> Edit: Oder ist das nur Youtube?


liegt glaub ich am video, youtube geht bei mir


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2009)

Ich bekomm einfach nicht genug vom neuen Linkin Park Lied.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Juni 2009)

Youtube schrieb:


> Internal Server Error
> 
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maladin (15. Juni 2009)

Prost und guten Abend


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Prost und guten Abend


betrinkst du dich etwa gerade?^^


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Prost und guten Abend


Du trinkst Alkohol? Das erklärt ja einiges^^


----------



## Maladin (15. Juni 2009)

Niemals ... ich trinke selten bis nie mehr als ein Bier / einen guten Whisky pro Woche. 

Heute nehme ich mal den Montag zum Anlass für einen kleinen.



White-Frost schrieb:


> Du trinkst Alkohol? Das erklärt ja einiges^^



Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Niemals ... ich trinke selten bis nie mehr als ein Bier / einen guten Whisky pro Woche.
> 
> Heute nehme ich mal den Montag zum Anlass für einen kleinen.


Och musst dich doch nich schämen wen de nich so viel verträgst das macht dich doch nich zu einem weniger männlichen Mann oder so


----------



## Naho (15. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich bekomm einfach nicht genug vom neuen Linkin Park Lied.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Welches denn?


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?



Verpasst triffts gut ahahahahahahaha Schenkel klopfer


----------



## Maladin (15. Juni 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Och musst dich doch nich schämen wen de nich so viel verträgst das macht dich doch nich zu einem weniger männlichen Mann oder so



Es ist weniger Scham als mein Beitrag zur Aktion gegen Alkoholmissbrauch.

"Esst mehr Obst"


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Verpasst triffts gut ahahahahahahaha Schenkel klopfer


? O_o


Maladin schrieb:


> "Esst mehr Obst"



genau!
denn ein gärender apfel im magen erzeugt auch 0,3 promille!^^


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Es ist weniger Scham als mein Beitrag zur Aktion gegen Alkoholmissbrauch.
> 
> "Esst mehr Obst"


Ach einer von dieser "One appel a day keeps the doctor away" Weicheigesellschaft? XD


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Welches denn?


New Divide

(siehe Sig)


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ? O_o
> 
> 
> genau!
> denn ein gärender apfel im magen erzeugt auch 0,3 promille!^^


was gibt der deutschen jugend kraft?
APFELSAFT! APFELSAFT!

fdä <3


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was gibt der deutschen jugend kraft?
> APFELSAFT! APFELSAFT!
> 
> fdä <3


bist dun gauleiter? *fg*


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bist dun gauleiter? *fg*


nee. aber ich kann ne lustige anekdote zur apfelfront erzählen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nee. aber ich kann ne lustige anekdote zur apfelfront erzählen^^


tu ma^^


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tu ma^^


is so viel schreibarbeit^^
ich mach das mal nebenbei beim versch foren zuspammen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> is so viel schreibarbeit^^
> ich mach das mal nebenbei beim versch foren zuspammen^^


kk^^

btw wieder master of puppets gehört... einfach immer wieder herrlich das lied <3


----------



## Skatero (15. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS3Ug7rh0Vs...feature=related



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

aaalso:

in hannover hatte die npd zum wahlkampfauftakt gerufen. dagegen formierte sich breit gefächerter widerstand. dabei waren unter anderem die apfelfront und ich mit kollegen (black bloc).
nachdem vorm cch nix zu machen war, haben wir uns aufgemacht an den zufahrtsstraßen n bissl präsenz zu zeigen. wir gehen also ne straße entlang (mittlerweile nicht mehr vermummt und teilweise mit eindeutigen antifaschistischen symbolen ausgestattet). vor uns ging die fdä schick angezogen, frisch geduscht udn mit sexy armbinden. hinter uns gingen mehrere gruppen, die auch auf den ersten blick als links einzustufen waren.
dann kam die fdä an einer gruppe von polizisten vorbei und wurden vom gehweg geholt, wir kamen kurz danach an und wollten ma sehn ob wir erfahren was die cops denn wollen. daraufhin wurden wir auch vom gehweg gebeten und team grün stellte sich zwischen uns und gehweg.
auf meine frage ob wir weitergehen dürften und warum wir hier jetz so gekesselt werden bekam ich die antwort dass dort "einige augenscheinlich linke gruppierungen kommen". als die chaoten dann vorbeigezogen waren und für uns und unsre freunde von der fdä keine gefahr für leib und leben mehr bestand hat man uns in die gleiche richtung ziehen lasse wie die vor denen uns die bullen eben mit ihrem leben beschützt hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut zu wissen wie man als nazi vor den zecken beschütztz wird XDDDD


----------



## Maladin (15. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> btw wieder master of puppets gehört... einfach immer wieder herrlich das lied <3



Von Metallica? oder das Chellogekloppe?


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

Nabend 


Alles fit bei euch ? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Von Metallica? oder das Chellogekloppe?


mit chellogekloppe meinste die version von metallica mit orchester?^^



riesentrolli schrieb:


> aaalso: [...]


... nc^^


----------



## Maladin (15. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mit chellogekloppe meinste die version von metallica mit orchester?^^



Nein .. die Apocalyptica Version

S&M ist aber genial gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bevor es zu Missverständnissen kommt http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%26M


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Nein .. die Apocalyptica Version
> 
> S&M ist aber genial gewesen
> 
> ...


apocalyptica version kenn ich nicht >_<
mit s&m haste aber recht :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS3Ug7rh0Vs...feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


erinnert mich ziemlich stark an god module
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwrx5UV0Lqg
edit: mäh, sry für doublepost... dachte ihr postet schneller :<


----------



## Maladin (15. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> apocalyptica version kenn ich nicht >_<
> mit s&m haste aber recht :>



Was hältst du vom neuen Bassisten von Metallica? Roberto ... ... ... Trujillo


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Was hältst du vom neuen Bassisten von Metallica? Roberto ... ... ... Trujillo


sooo neu ist der auch wieder net *fg*
aber ich finde, der spielt ganz gut, vor allem seine solos (oder solen? >_<) gehen gut ab^^


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sooo neu ist der auch wieder net *fg*
> aber ich finde, der spielt ganz gut, vor allem seine solos (oder solen? >_<) gehen gut ab^^


soli

an die metallica pros:
darf man st. anger eigtl gut finden?^^ ich tus nämlich


----------



## Maladin (15. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sooo neu ist der auch wieder net *fg*
> aber ich finde, der spielt ganz gut, vor allem seine solos (oder solen? >_<) gehen gut ab^^



Ja .. neu isser nicht hehe. Ohne Pick verdammt .. der hat Unterarme wie Redwoodbäume *ggg*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utxZ4_Meq90


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> soli


schande über mich O_O


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

ich find Solos hört sich besser an aber es heist glaube ich Solen 
wenn ich mich Irre dann irre ich mich ^^


----------



## Maladin (15. Juni 2009)

Nach der neuen deutschen Rechtschreibung ist Soli genau wie Solos erlaubt.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

btw




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Nach der neuen deutschen Rechtschreibung ist Soli genau wie Solos erlaubt.


neue deutsche rechtschreibung...
flussschifffahrt...
^^


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Nach der neuen deutschen Rechtschreibung ist Soli genau wie Solos erlaubt.


man kann ja auch statt atlanten atlasse sagen -.-


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

jau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder 

Stofffarbrik


----------



## Maladin (15. Juni 2009)

Ich sagte nicht das die neue Rechtschreibung toll wäre. .. ...

Jogurt -.- Delfin -.-

naja ^^ Who cares


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich sagte nicht das die neue Rechtschreibung toll wäre. .. ...


hat dir ja auch keiner unterstellt... *fg*

naja, anderes thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fällt jmd was ein?^^


----------



## Lillyan (15. Juni 2009)

Echt? Jogurt? Ich weigere mich!


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hat dir ja auch keiner unterstellt... *fg*
> 
> naja, anderes thema
> 
> ...


ich hab morgen musterung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

keine H mehr drinne?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab morgen musterung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und du bist nicht t5, wa? 
btw, deiner mybuffed site nach zu urteilen wirste wohl zivi machen oder?


----------



## Greeki (15. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich sagte nicht das die neue Rechtschreibung toll wäre. .. ...
> 
> Jogurt -.- Delfin -.-
> 
> naja ^^ Who cares



http://www.orf.at/?href=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.o...r%2F329849.html


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> soli
> 
> an die metallica pros:
> darf man st. anger eigtl gut finden?^^ ich tus nämlich



Bin ich ein Metallica Pro? Ich weiß es nicht, aber ich finde St.Anger ist das schlechteste Album. Das heißt nicht, dass es zu verachten ist, aber auf einer Skala ist es wohl am unteren Ende anzuordnen. Höre es eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht auser einem Song...Frantic.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und du bist nicht t5, wa?
> btw, deiner mybuffed site nach zu urteilen wirste wohl zivi machen oder?


ich hab ne brile, ich hab evtl noch gewisse substanzen im blut, und ja ich würd zivi machen.


----------



## Maladin (15. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab morgen musterung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*prust* Husten sie mal 

Was für ein Idi... öhm ... komischer Verein


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Bin ich ein Metallica Pro? Ich weiß es nicht, aber ich finde St.Anger ist das schlechteste Album. Das heißt nicht, dass es zu verachten ist, aber auf einer Skala ist es wohl am unteren Ende anzuordnen. Höre es eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht auser einem Song...Frantic.


ich muss mir mal master of puppets zum vergleich nahören, das soll ja ziemlich geil sein


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab ne brile, ich hab evtl noch gewisse substanzen im blut, und ja ich würd zivi machen.


hm brille zählt glaub ich nur ab gewisser stärke... muss ich ma nachgucken


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

hilfe... 


bald darf ich meinen Nachnamen auch nur so mit Doppel ss schreiben und nich mehr mit ß  ...


----------



## Maladin (15. Juni 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Bin ich ein Metallica Pro? Ich weiß es nicht, aber ich finde St.Anger ist das schlechteste Album. Das heißt nicht, dass es zu verachten ist, aber auf einer Skala ist es wohl am unteren Ende anzuordnen. Höre es eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht auser einem Song...Frantic.



Ich halte St. Anger für gutes Album von Metallica. Alle haben ihnen vorgeworfen immer den gleichen Mist zu machen. Dann machen sie was neues und es war einfach ungewohnt. Ich höre St. Anger immer noch gern. Es gehört dazu - aber der Weg zu alten Werten mit Death Magnetic war auch nicht schlecht.

Ich mag St. Anger.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Juni 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> hilfe...
> 
> 
> bald darf ich meinen Nachnamen auch nur so mit Doppel ss schreiben und nich mehr mit ß  ...


Da wäre ich mal dankbar für... mein Nachname wird ständig mit ß geschrieben obwohl ss richtig wäre


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Juni 2009)

Oh ja, Master ist geil...Welcome Home ist mal genial, dann natürlich Master selber, Battery, usw. usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das neue ist auch richtig geil geworden. Oder Ride the Lightning. Oder The Black Album...usw. usw....Metallica kann ich mich Stunden drüber unterhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

was ich auch richtig geil finde am anfang: 
the ecstasy of gold... hörs mir immer wieder gerne an, eine sehr schöne musikalische einleitung.


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was ich auch richtig geil finde am anfang:
> the ecstasy of gold... hörs mir immer wieder gerne an, eine sehr schöne musikalische einleitung.



Von S&M? Hör dir mal die Studioversion davon an. Die ist auch gut.


----------



## Maladin (15. Juni 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Oh ja, Master ist geil...Welcome Home ist mal genial, dann natürlich Master selber, Battery, usw. usw.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Astronomy .. eins meiner Lieblingsstücke ... Lars Ulrich at his best (is zwar ein Cover ... aber who cares).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgqDtU8BXf0


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mal dankbar für... mein Nachname wird ständig mit ß geschrieben obwohl ss richtig wäre





jeder wie er es sehen möchte ^^ 




wenn ich unterschreiben mache ich offt mit ss weil ß einfach nicht mehr in der Rechtschreibung is wenn ich das richtig weis..


deswegen wird Fußball meisten auch Fussball geschrieben


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Von S&M? Hör dir mal die Studioversion davon an. Die ist auch gut.


ja, von s&m^^
die studio version habe ich glaub ich schonma gehört, hat mir aber nicht so gefallen, weil mir das nur mit gitarren zu eintönig war (kam mir aber wsl nur so vor, weil ich die s&m version vorher kannte^^)
achja: das heisst nicht, dass sie schlecht ist, nur die s&m version gefällt mir besser ;>


----------



## Medmius (15. Juni 2009)

Meine Lieblings-Metallica Lieder stammen ja fast alle vom Album "Re-Load"


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was ich auch richtig geil finde am anfang:
> the ecstasy of gold... hörs mir immer wieder gerne an, eine sehr schöne musikalische einleitung.




Ja, mir gefällt die S&M Version auch besser. Oder die, die sie immer bei Konzerten spielen. In Köln...Gänsehaut pur, als der Song zu hören war...dann weißt du...gleich kommen sie...


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

immer die Metal hörer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

manche sind ja ganz gut aber die meisten Schreien doch nur blöde rum oder nich? 
oder verwechsel ich da was?


----------



## Maladin (15. Juni 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> immer die Metal hörer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm .. es gibt Musik die tut mir auf Grund ihrer Phantasielosigkeit und / oder dem schlechten Text in den Ohren weh


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Juni 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> immer die Metal hörer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei Metallica definitiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...Aber es gibt Leute, die mögen sowas. Ich z.B. auch, zwar nur in Massen, aber wieso nicht? Auf der anderen Seite gibts dann auch Leute, die das Gegenteil nicht mögen. Der ewige Streit der Geschmäcker, den man hier bestimmt nicht schon wieder ausdiskutieren muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Juni 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> immer die Metal hörer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein da schreit niemand rum.

Ich sollte mal alle Metallica Alben am Stück hören. Das wären zwar mehr als 20 Stunden, aber egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> immer die Metal hörer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


screamo <3
geshoute und gegrowle is kewl =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> screamo <3
> geshoute und gegrowle is kewl =)


broken cyde bree bree  xD


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Der ewige Streit der Geschmäcker, den man hier bestimmt nicht schon wieder ausdiskutieren muss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





richtig wollte bloss eben fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was ist eigentlich Heavy metal oder wie das heist?


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> broken cyde bree bree  xD


jaaaaa. es gibt so ein god likes festival in holland dies jahr http://www.lastfm.de/event/734817


----------



## Skatero (15. Juni 2009)

Heavy Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Heavy Metal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Heavy_Metal


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jaaaaa. es gibt so ein god likes festival in holland dies jahr http://www.lastfm.de/event/734817


arctic monkeys kommen auch dahin 
hm, würde da gerne hin :<


----------



## Medmius (15. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein da schreit niemand rum.
> 
> Ich sollte mal alle Metallica Alben am Stück hören. Das wären zwar mehr als 20 Stunden, aber egal.
> 
> ...



Hm im Winamp komme ich auf 15:12:07 mit 159 Liedern


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

wolte ich grade gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








lol grade ausem youtuzbe forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> arctic monkeys kommen auch dahin
> hm, würde da gerne hin :<


es kommen so geile bands. enter shikari, prodigy, arctic monkeys, dizzee rascal, brokencyde, und und und


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> es kommen so geile bands. enter shikari, prodigy, arctic monkeys, dizzee rascal, brokencyde, und und und


jo :\


----------



## Maladin (15. Juni 2009)

Zum üben http://www.netkiffer.de/php/flash/growlkaraoke.php 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo :\


aber vllt gehts noch da http://www.lastfm.de/event/857471 oder dahin http://www.lastfm.de/event/877627


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Zum üben http://www.netkiffer.de/php/flash/growlkaraoke.php
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


uiuiui auf was da für seiten gelinkt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> aber vllt gehts noch da http://www.lastfm.de/event/857471 oder dahin http://www.lastfm.de/event/877627


hm iwie würd mich das 1. mehr reizen, trotz dass beim 2. k.i.z. kommen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Zum üben http://www.netkiffer.de/php/flash/growlkaraoke.php
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


achtung, beim growlen kann man sich ziemlich leicht die stimmbänder kaputt machen :>
(für alle, die da mitmachen *fg*)
-.- ich drück wieder f5...


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm iwie würd mich das 1. mehr reizen, trotz dass beim 2. k.i.z. kommen^^


find das 2. cooler. k.i.z., es, egotronic, turbostaat, ...
und es is günstiger. aber auch todesweit weg =(


----------



## Skatero (15. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Hm im Winamp komme ich auf 15:12:07 mit 159 Liedern


ast du z.B. auch die Garage-Cd's? 
Kann auch gut sein, dass ich ein paar Lieder doppelt habe. Auf meinem Pc habe ich nicht wirklich Ordnung.

Ich gehe dann mal offline.
Gn8


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2009)

bin mal wech. darf ja morgen früh raus und zum kwea gurken -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> find das 2. cooler. k.i.z., es, egotronic, turbostaat, ...
> und es is günstiger. aber auch todesweit weg =(


hm also bei mir wären beide locations kein prob^^



Skatero schrieb:


> Ich gehe dann mal offline.
> Gn8


dir gn8, 
und ich begebe mich dann auch langsam in richtung bett, viel spaß euch hier noch, bis morgen^^


riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin mal wech. darf ja morgen früh raus und zum kwea gurken -.-



bb


----------



## Medmius (15. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> ast du z.B. auch die Garage-Cd's?
> Kann auch gut sein, dass ich ein paar Lieder doppelt habe. Auf meinem Pc habe ich nicht wirklich Ordnung.
> 
> Ich gehe dann mal offline.
> Gn8



Hab diese Alben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gn8 Skatero

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, Death Magnetic ist nich in diesem Ordner. Dann fehlen noch die Lieder von Death Magnetic, was dann nochmals +75 Minuten sind.


----------



## Maladin (15. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Hab diese Alben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe noch die Single zum Film Mission Impossible "I Disappear" das war so ne Art Playstation 1 Keks in Schwarz.


----------



## Medmius (15. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich habe noch die Single zum Film Mission Impossible "I Disappear" das war so ne Art Playstation 1 Keks in Schwarz.



Das kenne ich ja gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Danke für die Info


----------



## Maladin (15. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Das kenne ich ja gar nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dieser Song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE3SzT8GtsA

Gab es als limited Edition


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

düster stimmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber nich schlecht auch wenn ich nur den anfang gehört habe ^^


----------



## Medmius (15. Juni 2009)

Ach, das ist nur bei MI2 Soundtrack drauf. Deswegen kenne ich es nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Medmius (15. Juni 2009)

Abend Selor Kiith


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

Nabend 

Neuen Ava`?  oder war ich so lange shcon nicht mehr hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juni 2009)

Nix mehr los hier oder?


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

ne ghet grade so sein ende zu ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juni 2009)

*auf die Uhr lins* Verdammte mistige Weicheier!


----------



## Medmius (15. Juni 2009)

Muss morgen um 5 Uhr aufstehen :S


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juni 2009)

Pfff, da geht man erst recht nicht pennen...


----------



## Medmius (15. Juni 2009)

Würde ich ja auch nicht, aber ich habe morgen Unihockey-Turnier und bin den ganzen Tag entweder am rennen oder bin Schiedsrichter.


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

Na denn viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (15. Juni 2009)

Danke dir, aber auf den ersten Platz würden wir nicht mal hoffen. Wir sind eher Leute, die das als kleines Hobby zum Spass haben betreiben und spielen das nicht wirklich aktiv. Training gibts (wenn überhaupt) auf der Strasse oder wenn wir Glück haben auch manchmal in der Turnhalle.


----------



## Raheema (16. Juni 2009)

naja Hauptsache der spaß ist da! 



ich bin dann auch mal off 
Nacht euch alles hier


----------



## Medmius (16. Juni 2009)

Gute Nacht

Ich verabschiede mich auch.


----------



## Ol@f (16. Juni 2009)

Abend.


----------



## Skatero (16. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Medmius (16. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Juni 2009)

Wurstbrot.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Juni 2009)

nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (16. Juni 2009)

Nabend.


----------



## Manoroth (16. Juni 2009)

miieep? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juni 2009)

brrrrreeee


----------



## Davatar (16. Juni 2009)

So auch wiedermal da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Arbeit bis spät in die Nacht mit zwischenzeitiger Ablenkung im Buffed-Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (16. Juni 2009)

so schreibsperre weg und vom offizierstest in köln mit einem grinsen zurück, nabend^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> so schreibsperre weg und vom offizierstest in köln mit einem grinsen zurück, nabend^^



offizierstest? willste ne offi laufbahn starten? was wird denn da getestet? wie läuftn das ab?


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> so schreibsperre weg und vom offizierstest in köln mit einem grinsen zurück, nabend^^



Interessant. Sag an, hast du eine schicke Armbanduhr bekommen?



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> offizierstest? willste ne offi laufbahn starten? was wird denn da getestet? wie läuftn das ab?



Wiki weiß alles. Das dort beschriebene kann ich übrigens bestätigen. Und ich bin eine seriöse Quelle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, und hier der Link zur offiziellen Seite der Bundeswehr.
http://mil.bundeswehr-karriere.de/portal/a...XzI5X01JRg!!
http://www.bundeswehr.de/portal/a/bwde/kcx...ontent.jsp#par1


----------



## Ol@f (16. Juni 2009)

Zivildienst ftw. Ok, auch nicht so wirklich...


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juni 2009)

Ich brauch eure Hilfe...

http://www.amazon.de/Aiptek-Media-Tablet-1...0518&sr=1-8
http://www.amazon.de/Odys-Multi-Grafik-125...0518&sr=1-9

oder 

http://www.amazon.de/Aiptek-Slim-Tablet-Pr...518&sr=1-10

?


----------



## Skatero (16. Juni 2009)

Das Zweite sieht am bestenen aus. Rein von der Optik her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juni 2009)

Optik ist mir aber mehr oder weniger latte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geht mir um Technik, taugen die was, welches davon taugt am meisten?


----------



## Skatero (16. Juni 2009)

Einfach hier fragen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juni 2009)

will da jemand künstlerisch aktiv werden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. Juni 2009)

Ist er doch schon.


----------



## Hanfgurke (16. Juni 2009)

N'Abend die Damen.


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich brauch eure Hilfe...
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Aiptek-Media-Tablet-1...0518&sr=1-8
> http://www.amazon.de/Odys-Multi-Grafik-125...0518&sr=1-9
> ...


Wacom! Basta!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ist er doch schon.



echt? wo kann ich ergebnisse bewundern?^^


----------



## Skatero (16. Juni 2009)

Tadaaaa


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wacom! Basta!



Wacom ist aber scheiße teuer in A4-A5 Größe! Ich kann keine Dukaten scheißen!



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> echt? wo kann ich ergebnisse bewundern?^^



Designthread?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wacom ist aber scheiße teuer in A4-A5 Größe! Ich kann keine Dukaten scheißen!


pff, dann kannste ja gleich wieder gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juni 2009)

ahhh seh schon, ´n raumschiff un ´n schild....naja bin ehh´n kunstbanause xD


----------



## sTereoType (16. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Interessant. Sag an, hast du eine schicke Armbanduhr bekommen?


jupp, trag sie grad, aber gehen tut sie noch nicht xD
man bekomtm sie nach bestehen der sportprüfung(letzter test) beim studieneinplaner


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juni 2009)

Alles tot hier oder? Und Lillyan... 

Wenn du doch auf Wacom stehst, dann zeige mir doch bitte ein Tablett mit mind. A5 (besser A4) großer Bearbeitungsfläche für unter 100€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2009)

Und wann beginnt deine Karriere oder bist du auf der Warteliste?


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juni 2009)

Such halt selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was Tablets angeht vertrau ich halt nur auf Wacom.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und wann beginnt deine Karriere oder bist du auf der Warteliste?



Was? Bitte?



Lillyan schrieb:


> Such halt selbst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist mir ja ne tolle... Mist reinrufen und sich dann hinterm vordermann verstecken... pff


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_mer as langweilech-.-_


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was? Bitte?



sTereoType war gemeint.


----------



## Maladin (16. Juni 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mer as langweilech-.-_



Geh doch in den Nachtschwärmer!

Namd ihr


----------



## sTereoType (16. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und wann beginnt deine Karriere oder bist du auf der Warteliste?


leider warteliste für das studium "staats- und sozialwissenschaften"(du darfst an der stelle aufhören zu lachen lillyan^^) an der uni in münchen.
prob ist das bei allen studiengängen wo mathe keine rolle spielt die bewerber zahl sehr hoch ist, aber nur 30-40 studieplätze vergebenwerden(bei ca 300 bewerbern)


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2009)

Das brauchst du mir nicht erzählen. Ich wollte Psychologie studieren...naja anderes Thema. ^^

Nabend Mala.


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen.

man is das langweilig lauft nix gutes im tv und dvd´s hab ich auch schon alle durch-.-
genau so wie meine bucher sammlung-.-_


----------



## sTereoType (16. Juni 2009)

zur not mach ich ein ziviles studium. z.b. jura in bonn. die haben da so große hörsäle, das sie nicht aussortieren brauchen und damit kein NC verlangt wird xD. aber da krieg ich wohl keine 1,3k netto nebenbei im studium >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juni 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> man is das langweilig lauft nix gutes im tv


ach, elten vs simon ist grad lustig und nachher kommt noch ne folge frasier^^



sTereoType schrieb:


> zur not mach ich ein ziviles studium. z.b. jura in bonn. die haben da so große hörsäle, das sie nicht aussortieren brauchen und damit kein NC verlangt wird xD. aber da krieg ich wohl keine 1,3k netto nebenbei im studium >.<



für nc braucht man atm 1,2 oder 1,4?


----------



## sTereoType (16. Juni 2009)

kommt aufs bundesland an. wenn genug kapazitäten da sind, können auch alle bewerber genommen werden. andernfalls ist esnatürlich bestenauslese mit hilfe des NC. in berlin, wo ich im moment abi gemacht habe, kann man dank des studientourismus aufgrund dessen, das es keine studiengebühren hier gibt,nicht mal das einfachste studium belegen . durch das riesige angebot an bewerbern würd der NC in jedem bereich extrem gedrückt. da brauch ich erstmal 12 wartesemester bevor ich den anfang der warteschlange sehe^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> durch das riesige angebot an bewerbern würd der NC in jedem bereich extrem gedrückt. da brauch ich erstmal 12 wartesemester bevor ich den anfang der warteschlange sehe^^


oha


----------



## Skatero (16. Juni 2009)

Ich gehe dann mal offline.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_gn8_


----------



## Davatar (17. Juni 2009)

Mittwoch!


----------



## Ol@f (17. Juni 2009)

@sTereoType

Naja, zum Glück will ich Mathematik studieren.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da haben die wenigsten Universitäten einen NC.


----------



## Manoroth (17. Juni 2009)

mir is langweilig...


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

Mir auch...


----------



## Manoroth (17. Juni 2009)

najo bau ich mir halt fix n 5 min mikrowellen kuchen


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

Ist nicht gut hier allen Appetit zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (17. Juni 2009)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Ist nicht gut hier allen Appetit zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wiso den net? ich hab ja meinen kuchen^^ und was die andern mit ihrem appetit anfangen... tja net mein prob^^


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

Gleich schreibt hier keiner mehr weil sich alle was zu Essen holen... (Was ich übrigens auch gleich mal mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Manoroth (17. Juni 2009)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Gleich schreibt hier keiner mehr weil sich alle was zu Essen holen... (Was ich übrigens auch gleich mal mache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haha^^


----------



## Manoroth (17. Juni 2009)

niemand mehr hier? schade...


----------



## Kronas (17. Juni 2009)

moin moin


----------



## Skatero (17. Juni 2009)

Du bist ein Zufrühposter! Ausser meine PC-Uhr ist falsch.

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (17. Juni 2009)

Tjo der f...... bann ist weg.
Ich bin wieder da =)


----------



## Skatero (17. Juni 2009)

wb Razyl


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo der f...... bann ist weg.
> Ich bin wieder da =)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoMyuUWlxpE


----------



## Razyl (17. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> wb Razyl


Thx



Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoMyuUWlxpE


Geh ich halt wieder...


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh ich halt wieder...


bb *fg*


----------



## Tabuno (17. Juni 2009)

anno 1404 is imba  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> anno 1404 is imba
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Kopierschutz nicht....


----------



## Tabuno (17. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Kopierschutz nicht....


das spiel is noch gar nich draussen was laberste da von kopierschutz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das spiel is noch gar nich draussen was laberste da von kopierschutz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil er heute bekanntgegeben wurde? 
Tages + DRM...


----------



## Tabuno (17. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil er heute bekanntgegeben wurde?
> Tages + DRM...


naja kopierschutz hin oder her das spiel gefällt mir


----------



## Razyl (17. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja kopierschutz hin oder her das spiel gefällt mir


Nicht bei solchen Sachen...
erst zieht der eigentliche DRM Publisher EA ab,holen die anderen diesen mist kopierschutz raus...
Wieder 1 was nicht gekauft wird...


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Juni 2009)

Abend...
ich hatte auch schon immer eine Ader für anno ;D

ma kuckn ob ichs mir zuleg

p.s. Auf Felix sollte ma ne Dampfwalze fallen  WRYYY!!!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht bei solchen Sachen...
> erst zieht der eigentliche DRM Publisher EA ab,holen die anderen diesen mist kopierschutz raus...
> Wieder 1 was nicht gekauft wird...


du wolltest gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. Juni 2009)

wir sind hier wir sind laut weil man uns die bildung klaut!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du wolltest gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kennst du scheisscore? *fg*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Juni 2009)

Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Juni 2009)

ich leg mich pennen

kB auf AA3 solange zu laden


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kennst du scheisscore? *fg*


ich kenn kacken im club von sdp^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ich leg mich pennen
> 
> kB auf AA3 solange zu laden


hrhr gn8^^



riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich kenn kacken im club von sdp^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rTzHfutvuE
(bei so 3 mins glaub ich^^)


----------



## Tabuno (17. Juni 2009)

bin auch im bettchen n8


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hrhr gn8^^
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rTzHfutvuE
> (bei so 3 mins glaub ich^^)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber nico sieht da ziemlich scheiße aus^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der ist halt gut dabei *g*
aber das lustigste ist eh, wie maxim mit ner gurke in der hand rapt xD


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der ist halt gut dabei *g*
> aber das lustigste ist eh, wie maxim mit ner gurke in der hand rapt xD


macht doch jeder rapper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> macht doch jeder rapper
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Juni 2009)

bin wieder weg. todesmüde...


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin wieder weg. todesmüde...


gn8 trolli :>


----------



## mastergamer (17. Juni 2009)

GrüneBrille .. Wie bist du überhaupt auf diesen Namen gekommen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juni 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> GrüneBrille .. Wie bist du überhaupt auf diesen Namen gekommen?


hm, bin mir sicher, das ich das hier schon öfters hingeschrieben hab...^^
kannst ja ma suchen, war iwo vor seite 2k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



falls du zu faul zum suchen bist: hat mit nem lied zu tun


so, ich verabscheide mich dann auch ma für heute, gn8


----------



## Skatero (17. Juni 2009)

Ich verabschiede mich auch.
Gute Nacht


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

Ihr geht aber früh schlafen...


----------



## Ol@f (17. Juni 2009)

Moin


----------



## DasX2007 (18. Juni 2009)

Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (18. Juni 2009)

Ist ja gar nichts los hier.


----------



## DasX2007 (18. Juni 2009)

Geht eigentlich...


----------



## Night falls (18. Juni 2009)

nacht


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juni 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> GrüneBrille .. Wie bist du überhaupt auf diesen Namen gekommen?


unwissender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (18. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Silenzz (18. Juni 2009)

N'Abend


----------



## Ol@f (18. Juni 2009)

moin


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juni 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend


gibts neuigkeiten? <-<


----------



## Silenzz (18. Juni 2009)

Joa einigermaßen, ganz kurze Frage, wenn du mal nen Blick in den Fred wirfst, wie genau müsste denn der "Vertrag" lauten?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juni 2009)

ka, würd noch inzufügen, dass er in klarer geistiger verfassung war, und du hast ihm kein geld im wert von 220€ geliehen, sondern in höhe von^^
aber bin kein anwalt und kenn mich danicht besonders aus...^^


----------



## Tabuno (18. Juni 2009)

ist es jetzt nicht schon zu spät für son vertrag?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ist es jetzt nicht schon zu spät für son vertrag?


ist ja auch weniger ein vertrag, als nur eine bescheinigung/bestätigung, dass ers sich geliehen hat


----------



## Tabuno (18. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist ja auch weniger ein vertrag, als nur eine bescheinigung/bestätigung, dass ers sich geliehen hat


ja aber wenn das der kumpel/whatever nicht unterschreibt wie kann er dann angezeigt werden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (18. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja aber wenn das der kumpel/whatever nicht unterschreibt wie kann er dann angezeigt werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


indem du zur polizei gehst und das zur anzeige bringst.
allerdings wird diese dann nichts bringen


----------



## Silenzz (18. Juni 2009)

Jup, da es noch nicht im Streit ausgeartet ist, hoffe ich das er es unterschreibt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCbO-3hjPok
herrlich zum entspannen


----------



## Nuffing (18. Juni 2009)

tagööö


----------



## Tabuno (18. Juni 2009)

bin mal off tschüssi^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. Juni 2009)

brrreeeee



p.s. nachtschwärmer postingrate scheint in letzter zeit drastisch zu sinken Oo


----------



## Nuffing (18. Juni 2009)

Naja ist ja auch grad unter der woche wird schon am we wieder mehr


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> p.s. nachtschwärmer postingrate scheint in letzter zeit drastisch zu sinken Oo


man darf ja hier mittlerweile auch weniger sagen als in jedem "lohnt WoW noch?" thread . das hier ist wohl mehr oder weniger eine ochlokratie seit dem auftauchen bestimmter user 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (18. Juni 2009)

> man darf ja hier mittlerweile auch weniger sagen als in jedem "lohnt WoW noch?" thread .


Exakt... Mittlerweile ist der Thread fast nurnoch zum obligatorischen "Abend" und "Nacht" Post zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Juni 2009)

Alles andere waren doch eh nur Beleidigungen... ich habs lieber stiller als dauernd hier nur einen Kinderkackestreit nach dem anderen lesen zu müssen...


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Alles andere waren doch eh nur Beleidigungen... ich habs lieber stiller als dauernd hier nur einen Kinderkackestreit nach dem anderen lesen zu müssen...


also wenn ich einem user klar seine lüge aufzeige und von diesem nur zurück kommt das ich ihn beleidige mit einem mod im anhang der den mist auch noch glaubt ,nenn ich das nicht streit ,sondern h.c. andersen spielen .

edit: für bessere metapher "h.c. andersen spielen" durch "ein paradebeispiel für bundestagsbeschluss" ersetzen


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> also wenn ich einem user klar seine lüge aufzeige und von diesem nur zurück kommt das ich ihn beleidige mit einem mod im anhang der den mist auch noch glaubt ,nenn ich das nicht streit ,sondern h.c. andersen spielen .



Es geht ums generelle... was du persönlich für Scheiße fabrizierst interessiert mich herzlichst wenig...


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es geht ums generelle... was du persönlich für Scheiße fabrizierst interessiert mich herzlichst wenig...


und das hat was mit meiner von dir zitierten aussage zu tun?
generell kamen etwaige beleidigungen oder satiren (vor dem deutschen gesetz als kunstform angesehen , siehe klage gegen stefan raab) nicht von ungefähr.
aber ich habe mittlerweile alles was in diese richtung läuft auf meinen blog abgewälzt , wo ich es noch schöner ausschmücke und kritiker einfach mal gelöscht werden oder noch mehr verarscht


----------



## Night falls (18. Juni 2009)

Guter Blog... Weitermachen, Sir.

EDIT: Niemand mag Heulsusen die zu ihrer Mutter rennen... Nur um das jetzt mal völlig zusammenhanglos hier einzuwerfen. Mir stand so der Sinn danach.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2009)

das werd ich, komischerweise sind seit diesem blogeintrag kaum noch spuren von ihm zu sehen.
aber ich werd schon was finden, so jemand hält nicht lange seine füße still^^
das foto ist super, mal gucken wie ich es unterbringen kann. vielleicht ein untergrund bericht über die schweitzer glory hole szene xD


----------



## Maladin (18. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> also wenn ich einem user klar seine lüge aufzeige und von diesem nur zurück kommt das ich ihn beleidige mit einem mod im anhang der den mist auch noch glaubt ,nenn ich das nicht streit ,sondern h.c. andersen spielen .



Der Ton macht die Musik und für die Moderatore gibt es doch die PN Funktion. Da wird dir sicher immer erläutert, warum man wie reagiert hat. Ich bin mir sicher das jeder Mod mit sich reden lässt.

Nabend ihr.


----------



## sTereoType (19. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Der Ton macht die Musik und für die Moderatore gibt es doch die PN Funktion. Da wird dir sicher immer erläutert warum man wie reagiert hat. Ich bin mir sicher das jeder Mod mit sich reden lässt.
> 
> Nabend ihr.


der ton war angemessen und in keiner weise beleidigend. das sich jemand angegriffen fühlte war wohl eher sache des inhalts denn der ausdrucksweise.
lustigerweise waren dem entsprechenden mod schon von früher die transformereigenschaften des betreffenden users bekannt und dennoch glaubte man dem anderen user und nicht mir(sowie einigen anderen)
warum das so sein könnte würd in meinem ersten blog ganz gut beschrieben.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juni 2009)

Das hat nichts mit glauben zu tun. Es gibt eine Reportfunktion und eine Ignorefunktion, wenn man mit betreffenden Usern nicht zurück kommt. Es ist jedoch kein Grund jeden Abend aufs neue einen Streit vom Zaun zu brechen, sobald eine der Personen den Thread betritt.

Und damit Ende der Diskussion, der Rest kann per PN besprochen werden.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juni 2009)

Hello Kitty \o/


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juni 2009)

oh gott, zieh bloß ab mit sowas...


----------



## Razyl (19. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oh gott, zieh bloß ab mit sowas...


Wieso? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juni 2009)

"wie dieses hia"
OMG... -.-


----------



## Razyl (19. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> "wie dieses hia"
> OMG... -.-


Hrhr brille quälen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> "wie dieses hia"
> OMG... -.-


hii duu =)

naa brille wie gehts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Juni 2009)

omg hello kitti da geb ich mir ne kugel 
das is viel besser^^


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juni 2009)

die video beschreibung ist ja noch besser...
"ich lebe dieses kätzchen und den song finde ich süß glotzt euch einfach ma an "
glotzt euch einfach ma an...
............................................________
....................................,.-&#8216;&#8221;...................``~.,
.............................,.-&#8221;...................................&#8220;-.,
.........................,/...............................................&#8221;:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:&#8221;........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....&#8220;~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....&#8221;~,_........&#8220;~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......&#8221;=,_.......&#8220;-,_.......,.-~-,},.~&#8221;;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......&#8221;=-._......&#8220;;,,./`..../&#8221;............../
...,,,___.\`~,......&#8220;~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-&#8221;
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\



riesentrolli schrieb:


> hii duu =)
> 
> naa brille wie gehts?
> 
> ...



passt passt, danke.
und selbst?
(und lass die chiquaaa schrift)


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> passt passt, danke.
> und selbst?
> *(und lass die chiquaaa schrift)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geht schon


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2009)

Ich kenn da so eine Seite über Kitty, solche T-Shirts wären ganz nice. Goodbye Kitty


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich kenn da so eine Seite über Kitty, solche T-Shirts wären ganz nice. Goodbye Kitty


haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TANB_uz2Xsw
\o/


----------



## Nuffing (19. Juni 2009)

tag =)


----------



## Razyl (19. Juni 2009)

So wieder verschwinden...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Juni 2009)

und wie gehst euch so


----------



## Nuffing (19. Juni 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> und wie gehst euch so



Super dir?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Juni 2009)

gut


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> (und lass die chiquaaa schrift)


die kenn ich nur zu gut -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So wieder verschwinden...


gute entscheidung, ich komm mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tabuno schrieb:


> die kenn ich nur zu gut -.-


*g*


----------



## Mr. Sheffield (19. Juni 2009)

was genau ist der sinn dieses threads? oO


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Juni 2009)

schreiben bis die finger glühen


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2009)

Mr. schrieb:


> was genau ist der sinn dieses threads? oO


Naja einen grossen Sinn hat er nicht.
Halt einfach um sich mit anderen Leuten zu unterhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juni 2009)

Mr. schrieb:


> was genau ist der sinn dieses threads? oO


naja du bist ein zweitnicker hehe


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Juni 2009)

hier wird so gur wie alles besprochen


----------



## Mr. Sheffield (19. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja einen grossen Sinn hat er nicht.
> Halt einfach um sich mit anderen Leuten zu unterhalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also ein thread zum rumblödeln und spamen?


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2009)

Mr. schrieb:


> also ein thread zum rumblödeln und spamen?


Nein hier gibt es nur ernste Themen.


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja du bist ein zweitnicker hehe


Sind eigentlich alle Leute, die am ersten Tag hier posten Zweitnicker?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Juni 2009)

jo


----------



## Nuffing (19. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja du bist ein zweitnicker hehe



ich kann mir sogar gut vorstellen wer genau das ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Sheffield (19. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja du bist ein zweitnicker hehe


also eigentlich benutz ich den nick immer, z.b. bei jappy heiß ich auch schon nee ganze weile so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ skater
schade und ich dachte ich darf hier das: *rumblödelrumblödelrumblödelrumblödel* ^^


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich alle Leute, die am ersten Tag hier posten Zweitnicker?


man meldet sich wohl hier nicht an um am ersten tag in den thread hier zu kommen?


----------



## Nuffing (19. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich alle Leute, die am ersten Tag hier posten Zweitnicker?



Das natürlich nicht aber wenn am selben bzw am tag davor wer gebannt wurde dann kann so was gut möglich sein


----------



## Mr. Sheffield (19. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> man meldet sich wohl hier nicht an um am ersten tag in den thread hier zu kommen?


na bis eben hab ich in dem poltikthread geschrieben weil ich mich dafür interessiere, aber ab 21h ist der thread hier aufeinmal an die erste stelle *geploppt*.
da ich nach ein paar minuten immernoch nicht kapiert hab was hier phase ist, frag ich halt.
wenns wen stört geh ich gern auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2009)

Mr. schrieb:


> also eigentlich benutz ich den nick immer, z.b. bei jappy heiß ich auch schon nee ganze weile so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist auch nicht verboten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tabuno schrieb:


> man meldet sich wohl hier nicht an um am ersten tag in den thread hier zu kommen?


Es gibt ein paar Leute, die hier einfach nur mitlesen.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juni 2009)

Mr. schrieb:


> na bis eben hab ich in dem poltikthread geschrieben weil ich mich dafür interessiere, aber ab 21h ist der thread hier aufeinmal an die erste stelle *geploppt*.
> da ich nach ein paar minuten immernoch nicht kapiert hab was hier phase ist, frag ich halt.
> wenns wen stört geh ich gern auch wieder
> 
> ...


bei jappy heisst du aber mr_sheffield


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bei jappy heisst du aber mr_sheffield


Du bist aber pingelig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juni 2009)

Unterlaßt bitte die Unterstellungen... danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Nabend


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Juni 2009)

ne frage hab ma die knarre mal in den anhang gesetzt gibt es die wirklich hab die ma in nen anime gesehen weis einer bescheid ?


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Juni 2009)

mensch kinners. erst flamen wenn ihr nich verlieren könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und Nabend


Nabend


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Unterlaßt bitte die Unterstellungen... danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nicht bannen *aaaaaaaaaah*  *aus dem thread springt*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Juni 2009)

nabend


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Juni 2009)

abend 

@ aion serverhochfahren wart  ;D

die Waffe sieht wie ne moderne Sten aus
zumindestens die Munitionszufuhr


----------



## Mr. Sheffield (19. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bei jappy heisst du aber mr_sheffield


ja weil jappy keine freizeichen zulässt und nur ein punkt zwischen mr und sheffield scheiße aussieht^^

edit: für das "S" in Style hats wohl nicht mehr gereicht^^


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juni 2009)

Mr. schrieb:


> ja weil jappy keine freizeichen zulässt und nur ein punkt zwischen mr und sheffield scheiße aussieht^^


du hast meine seite besucht hilfeeee


----------



## Nuffing (19. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> @ aion serverhochfahren wart  ;D



T.t auch aion spieln will xD


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Juni 2009)

die Beta geht eh nur bis lvl 10 ~_~
aber naja  besser als nix xD


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2009)

AION ist doch sowieso nicht gut, das erkenne ich sofort ohne es zu spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> AION ist doch sowieso nicht gut, das erkenne ich sofort ohne es zu spielen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jep wieder son spiel wo jeder drauf hofft


----------



## Mr. Sheffield (19. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> die Beta geht eh nur bis lvl 10 ~_~
> aber naja  besser als nix xD


na dann würd ich einen asura(waren das die dunklen menschen?) nehmen. die sollen schließlich langsamer zu lvln sein. freu mich auch schon auf das game =)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Juni 2009)

darum is es noch in der beta es wir noch super alos nach meiner meinung


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Juni 2009)

dieser thrade wird noch ne legende


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juni 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> dieser thrade wird noch ne legende


dieser thread ist eine legende


----------



## mastergamer (19. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> dieser thread ist eine legende



Jop.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (19. Juni 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> dieser thrade wird noch ne legende



ist er dochs chon^^


----------



## Ol@f (19. Juni 2009)




----------



## Huntermoon (19. Juni 2009)

Guten Abned...


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2009)

Nabend

So ich spiele noch ein bisschen Battlefield.


----------



## Nuffing (19. Juni 2009)

hier drin wirds in letzter zeit echt ruhig


----------



## Aero_one (19. Juni 2009)

Alooooha ...


----------



## Raheema (19. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Juni 2009)

we don't need no government
all we want is anarchy
oi oi oi

*sing*


----------



## Mefisthor (19. Juni 2009)

Nabend leidl !

Bin Zruck vun der sportwochn beim Ossiachersee

was hab ich verpasst ? ^^

lg


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nabend leidl !
> 
> Bin Zruck vun der sportwochn beim Ossiachersee
> 
> ...


Nabend
Dies und das.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Juni 2009)

nicht viel


----------



## Raheema (19. Juni 2009)

jo nich viel wird immer langweilger hier ^^
wo is Razyl eigentlich? oderi s der imme noch gebannt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juni 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> jo nich viel wird immer langweilger hier ^^
> wo is Razyl eigentlich? oderi s der imme noch gebannt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


man bist du faul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...50&st=84660


----------



## Aero_one (19. Juni 2009)

Hmm mal ne frage am rande ...
kennt jmd. von euch ne vernünftige Seite auf der es Bilder rund ums Thema Monkey Island gibt ?
Mir fällt grade iwie. ein, das ich mal ne neue Sig brauche bin aber grade zu faul zum suchen und google spuckt nur schrott aus...


----------



## Mefisthor (19. Juni 2009)

wie ? stereotype und dracun sind gebannt ? kann mir das bitte einer per PN erklären, will hier jetzt keine diskussion vom zaun brechen

lg


----------



## Raheema (19. Juni 2009)

what? mit auch bitte ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Hmm mal ne frage am rande ...
> kennt jmd. von euch ne vernünftige Seite auf der es Bilder rund ums Thema Monkey Island gibt ?
> Mir fällt grade iwie. ein, das ich mal ne neue Sig brauche bin aber grade zu faul zum suchen und google spuckt nur schrott aus...


http://glorix.kilu.de/blog/


----------



## Aero_one (19. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://glorix.kilu.de/blog/



Hmm dachte eig. eher an die guten alten 256 Farben Chars xD ... aber naja trotzdem danke trotzdem =P ich such gleich am Pc nochmal.


----------



## mookuh (19. Juni 2009)

abend


----------



## Nuffing (19. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend



Abend moohkuh =)


----------



## Raheema (19. Juni 2009)

Nabend Moo


is ja geil was los hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (19. Juni 2009)

hey nuffing

niemand da außer dir?^^


----------



## mookuh (19. Juni 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Nabend Moo
> 
> 
> is ja geil was los hier
> ...



hey steffen is ja auch da

klar ist doch immer soviel los :>


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Juni 2009)

hi bin auch noch da ^^ hehe


----------



## Raheema (19. Juni 2009)

ahh meine tastaur spinnnt ..


----------



## mookuh (19. Juni 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ahh meine tastaur spinnnt ..



warum denn?

@hordlerkiller: n abend


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Juni 2009)

wieder mall langeweile schieben und animax und nds zoggen


----------



## Raheema (19. Juni 2009)

NAbend Hordi ^^ 


nana erst warne meine Batterien mitem im raid alle und jet sind die grade wieder rasu gefallen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und was macht ihr so shcönes?


----------



## mookuh (19. Juni 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> und was macht ihr so shcönes?



south park schauen
mit dir und kronas in skype chatten
hier sein...


----------



## Raheema (19. Juni 2009)

Razyl is da? gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (19. Juni 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Razyl is da? gut zu wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein razyl ist nicht da ich hab mich verschrieben^^

zu deinem youtube versuch FAIL!

versuchs mal mit youtube tags davor


----------



## Raheema (19. Juni 2009)

jo grade gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (19. Juni 2009)

das mein ich ^^


----------



## mookuh (19. Juni 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> jo grade gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GZ du hasts geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2009)

It works! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich...


----------



## mookuh (19. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> It works!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gratz

welches battlefield haste gezoggt?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. Juni 2009)

YouTube is down for maintenance and will be back shortly.


ZOMFG!! Wir werden alle sterben!!! *panisch im Kreis renn*


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Gratz
> 
> welches battlefield haste gezoggt?


Battlefield Heroes. Ich find es ganz gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (19. Juni 2009)

EPA EPA EPA EPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAA *insider* ^1


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> YouTube is down for maintenance and will be back shortly.
> 
> 
> ZOMFG!! Wir werden alle sterben!!! *panisch im Kreis renn*


ganz ruhig geht doch wieder alles


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. Juni 2009)

Jo, geht wieder, zum Glück, viel länger hätte ich es nicht mehr ohne Musik ausgehalten. :>


----------



## mookuh (19. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ganz ruhig geht doch wieder alles



heyy wir wollen panik keine ruhe


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Jo, geht wieder, zum Glück, viel länger hätte ich es nicht mehr ohne Musik ausgehalten. :>


Keine eigene Musik?


----------



## Raheema (19. Juni 2009)

das wäre natürlich bitter


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Juni 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> EPA EPA EPA EPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAA *insider* ^1


sicher?


----------



## Mefisthor (19. Juni 2009)

seit der sportwoche gefällt mir techno irgendwie



Oez Peda <3


----------



## mookuh (19. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sicher?



ich glaube nicht...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Keine eigene Musik?


Doch schon, aber die kenn ich ja schon auswendig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Juni 2009)

jaja youtube ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Juni 2009)

so zogg ma css gungame der server heist gunGame 5 oldschool wer will mir nach ^^


----------



## mookuh (19. Juni 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> so zogg ma css gungame der server heist gunGame 5 oldschool wer will mir nach ^^



gib mir lieber die ip, damit kann ich mehr anfangen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Juni 2009)

k 86.110.94.20:33700 heisse DAB


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. Juni 2009)

Ich bin dann mal pennen, morgen um 7 aufstehn, arbeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Juni 2009)

jo gn8


----------



## mookuh (19. Juni 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> k 86.110.94.20:33700 heisse DAB



ach mist kann mir jemand mein steam pw sagen?
habs gerade vergessen -.-


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ach mist kann mir jemand mein steam pw sagen?
> habs gerade vergessen -.-


mookuh123456 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (19. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> mookuh123456 ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhh nein ich glaube nciht :X


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> mhh nein ich glaube nciht :X


iluv2faphc


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2009)

> wer immun gegen minimale mengen von aluminium ist hat eine aluminiumminimumimunnität


oO


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Juni 2009)

wer andern eine bratwurst brät hat ein bratwurstbratgerät


----------



## Jothann (19. Juni 2009)

Heute absolut zu viel WoW gezockt! 11 Stunden -.-
Und nun geh ich SCHlaf..zZzZzz


----------



## Raheema (20. Juni 2009)

suchti ^^ 


ich geh auch mal schlafen grade Cs 1,6 fy_Pol_day 402 zu 23 ^^ zwar gegen bis aber lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nacht


----------



## Jothann (20. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich garnicht, aber heute hat mich meine Schurkin total gepackt. xD


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Juni 2009)

so bin ma auch so langsam off (schlafen) mit meiner


----------



## Zonalar (20. Juni 2009)

Tag die Damen und Herren.
Bin von der Elba-Reise zurück und hab ein schönes Souvenir mitgebracht.
Schwere Verbrennungen mit Brandblasen auf den Schulern


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Juni 2009)

uh das tut weh


----------



## mastergamer (20. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag die Damen und Herren.
> Bin von der Elba-Reise zurück und hab ein schönes Souvenir mitgebracht.
> Schwere Verbrennungen mit Brandblasen auf den Schulern



Lass mich raten ... du wurdest unfreiwillig ins Feuer gestoßen .. oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag die Damen und Herren.
> Bin von der Elba-Reise zurück und hab ein schönes Souvenir mitgebracht.
> Schwere Verbrennungen mit Brandblasen auf den Schulern


Ich konnte mir gerade einen Kommentar verkneifen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wb
Hast du auch brav Eukaliptusblätter gegessen?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Juni 2009)

so jetzt aber wirklich ins bett sclafen mit meiner


----------



## Zonalar (20. Juni 2009)

die Blätter? Hab keine davon gefunden, sry.
Am Montag um 03.45 am, sind wir losgefahren. 15 Stunden später angekommen.
Am Dienstag Hab ich vergessen Sonnencréme draufzupflastern. Wir waren 3 Stunden am Strand.
Am Mittwoch hab ich am morgen gekotzt und blieb im Bett mit vielen nassen Tüchern, um mich kühl zu halten.
Am DOnnerstag das gleiche mit nem Kollege (den hats auch erwischt)
Heut geht es mir einigermassen gut. Es brennt noch ein bisschen. Aber ich kann mich ohne aaaallzugrosse Umstände auf den Rücken legen.

Achja. Seit 20 Minuten zuhause.


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Juni 2009)

Ist das nicht ein wunderbarer Abend heute?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (20. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> die Blätter? Hab keine davon gefunden, sry.
> Am Montag um 03.45 am, sind wir losgefahren. 15 Stunden später angekommen.
> Am Dienstag Hab ich vergessen Sonnencréme draufzupflastern. Wir waren 3 Stunden am Strand.
> Am Mittwoch hab ich am morgen gekotzt und blieb im Bett mit vielen nassen Tüchern, um mich kühl zu halten.
> ...



War sicher toll Elba im Bett zu erleben.
Hast du dort eigentlich Pizza gekauft? Ich hab dort die leckerste Pizza meines Lebens gegessen.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Juni 2009)

Wenn es wunderschön ist, sich zu fühlen wie eine lebende Mumie?


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein wunderbarer Abend heute?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann sein.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Juni 2009)

Sie machen leckere Pizzen, ja.
Mein Highlight was dem Essen angeht ist aber Spaghetti mit gehacktem Tintenfisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lecker.


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Hmm für mich war es wohl Hummer mit so Teigwarendings. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kann sein.



Ist doch Freitag!

(Mitlerweile schon Samstag...)


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Ist doch Freitag!
> 
> (Mitlerweile schon Samstag...)


Ich binzu faul um schlafen zu gehen, bin aber schon seit 23.00 ziemlich müde. -.-
Aber langsam werde ich wieder weniger müde.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Juni 2009)

MIesmuscheln hatte ich auch^^, Allerdings nur eine. VOm Nachbarn probiert^^Sind gar ned schlecht, aber ihc könnt nicht ne ganze Schüssel von ihnen verdrücken.


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Der Hummer war nicht mal teuer.
Ein halber Hummer mit Teigwaren waren etwa 10 Euro.


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich binzu faul um schlafen zu gehen



Zu faul zum schlafen... Sachen gibts...


----------



## Zonalar (20. Juni 2009)

ICh bin nciht zu faul zum schlafne. 
Ich will ncht schlafen. Nicht mit diesen Schmerzen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2009)

Ist ja doch noch was los...


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Selor, dein Avatar ist ein bisschen verzerrt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Selor, dein Avatar ist ein bisschen verzerrt.



Wie verzerrt? Ich seh den Normal...


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ist ja doch noch was los...



Ja, mal gucken wie lange noch...


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Naja er war halt einfach anders als sonst.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja er war halt einfach anders als sonst.



So besser?


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Ja ich glaube schon. Es ist ja auch ein anderes Bild.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Juni 2009)

Einer meiner Klassenkollegen sagte mal, zu allen: "In 7 Wochen gehen wir alle in die Lehre.... AUSSER DEN BENI!"
Und sie haben sogar Recht... Ich könnte ihn den Hals umdrehen für den Spruch.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja ich glaube schon. Es ist ja auch ein anderes Bild.



Ich hab auch oben und unten nen Schwarzen Balken hinzugefügt...


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Vorher war doch das Rl-Bild und nichts mit schwarzen Balken?


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Vorher war doch das Rl-Bild und nichts mit schwarzen Balken?



Was? Ich glaub du hattest einige Probleme mit deinem Cache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon als ich hier reinkam hatte ich meinen neuen Ava...


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Kann auch sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (20. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Einer meiner Klassenkollegen sagte mal, zu allen: "In 7 Wochen gehen wir alle in die Lehre.... AUSSER DEN BENI!"
> Und sie haben sogar Recht... Ich könnte ihn den Hals umdrehen für den Spruch.



Du hast noch keine Lehrstelle gefunden?


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Zu faul zum schlafen... Sachen gibts...


Ich muss erwähnen, dass das Bett ca. 2m von meinem Pc entfernt ist.


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich muss erwähnen, dass das Bett ca. 2m von meinem Pc entfernt ist.


ach doch so weit^^ is ja wie bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Juni 2009)

Stellt euch vor, ich muss in das Zimmer nebenan gehen... Was eine Zumutung!


----------



## Zonalar (20. Juni 2009)

Stellt euch vor. Mein Bett ist über mir!


----------



## Nuffing (20. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Stellt euch vor. Mein Bett ist über mir!



hä? Oo du lässt dich von deinen bett....


----------



## Zonalar (20. Juni 2009)




----------



## Sir-Peter (20. Juni 2009)

moin zusammen,ihr Nachtschwärmer
spiel RoM und hab grad alle TQ gemacht ,nun wart ich das es 6 Uhr wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Juni 2009)

Und? Mach das SPiel spass? Ich hab selbst nur WoW gespielt. Was is anders an RoM?


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2009)

Achja, der Falco, da kommen wieder schöne Erinnerungen an die 80er Jahre. Wirklich äußerst schade, dass er schon so früh sterben musste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Euch noch eine gute Nacht und schlaft gut.


----------



## m1chel (20. Juni 2009)

ha schon 6 nach


----------



## Razyl (20. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag die Damen und Herren.
> Bin von der Elba-Reise zurück und hab ein schönes Souvenir mitgebracht.
> Schwere Verbrennungen mit Brandblasen auf den Schulern


Ein herzliches wb dann mal. Das wird schon wieder... entweder durch warten oder Medizin oder Gott... eins von dreien wird schon funktionieren


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Achja, der Falco, da kommen wieder schöne Erinnerungen an die 80er Jahre. Wirklich äußerst schade, dass er schon so früh sterben musste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hallo neuer mod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hallo neuer mod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die werden immer mehr *panik*


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die werden immer mehr *panik*


und die namen werden auch immer kreativer *g*


----------



## Razyl (20. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und die namen werden auch immer kreativer *g*


Nana,lass den neuen Mod in ruhe!
Noch hat er dir nichts getan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein herzliches wb dann mal. Das wird schon wieder... entweder durch warten oder Medizin oder Gott... eins von dreien wird schon funktionieren


hehe
ich geh mal popcorn holen


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Nuffing (20. Juni 2009)

*wink*


----------



## Razyl (20. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hehe
> ich geh mal popcorn holen


Wieso brauchste popcorn?

edit: und weg.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> *wink*


/hail



Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso brauchste popcorn?
> 
> edit: und weg.


weils vllt spannend wird^^


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nana,lass den neuen Mod in ruhe!
> Noch hat er dir nichts getan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso brauchste popcorn?
> 
> edit: und weg.


Tschüss
(ich kann dich verstehen)


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die werden immer mehr *panik*


Keine Sorge, ich bin ja bald weg :>


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich bin ja bald weg :>


Wieso?


----------



## Nuffing (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich bin ja bald weg :>



Wie du bist bald weg?


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso?


jo wieso lilli?


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

Ab Dienstag bin ich nur noch sporadisch hier für eine ganze Weile. Private Verpflichtungen :>


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ab Dienstag bin ich nur noch sporadisch hier für eine ganze Weile. Private Verpflichtungen :>


bist du dann nur noch vip?^^


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

Ne, ich komm ja irgendwann wieder ^^


----------



## Nuffing (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ab Dienstag bin ich nur noch sporadisch hier für eine ganze Weile. Private Verpflichtungen :>



Find ich aber doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber du guckst doch wenigens regelmässig rein oder? =)


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Dann sind wir alle froh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ne, ich komm ja irgendwann wieder ^^


alles klar also bleibst du weiterhin mod aber net mehr so aktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Find ich aber doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, erstmal schon... aber wenns in Kur geht hab ich keinen PC... falls die dort nicht zufällig einen auf dem Zimmer rumstehen haben siehts in der Zeit düster aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Juni 2009)

Handy mit Wlan ftw  ;D


btw :  AA3 is sowas von verkackt instabil und kacke -.- 
so ein tolles spiel, mit so einer verdammt langen Entwicklungszeit, und dann kommt son Krampf raus 
echt suuper
Btw2: versucht nicht Empire Earth III zu tabben -.-  die engine hält sowas anscheinend nicht aus --> PC Notaus is einzige Hilfe


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nana,lass den neuen Mod in ruhe!
> Noch hat er dir nichts getan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich werde auch nie jemandem etwas tun, sofern er sich immer anständig benimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke, da wird es auch wenig Probleme geben, denn der Großteil der Community ist ja absolut in Ordnung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (20. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich werde auch nie jemandem etwas tun, sofern er sich immer anständig benimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann auch mal ein willkommen vom kleinen Chaos monster =D


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2009)

GNAR... ich hasse meinen PC...


----------



## Nuffing (20. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> GNAR... ich hasse meinen PC...



Wieso?


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2009)

Der stürzt im Moment dauernd ab...


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich werde auch nie jemandem etwas tun, sofern er sich immer anständig benimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das hört sich gut an hihi naja ich bin ja auch ein musterbeispiel


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich werde auch nie jemandem etwas tun, sofern er sich immer anständig benimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach wir Nachtschwärmer benehmen uns immer gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jedenfalls die meisten hrhrhr



Selor schrieb:


> Der stürzt im Moment dauernd ab...


Dann ab ins Technik-Forum!


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann ab ins Technik-Forum!



Da war ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das was da steht hat mir nicht so wirklich geholfen *gg*


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Und was habt ihr heute tolles gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juni 2009)

habt ihr schon mal eure "andere" seite entdeckt?^^

nach einer halbstundigen spass-aktion 2er Bekannten von mir sah ich SO aus: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=yaroslavna12x5h.jpg
ich hab mich ne halbe stunde schlappgelacht, aber ich mag auch meine weibliche seite xD ich bin halt sehr selbstverliebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (20. Juni 2009)

Ausgeschlafen, wow gespielt und wart auf 24 uhr um von meiner mum und meinen bruder geburstagsgeschenke abzugreifen^^


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> habt ihr schon mal eure "andere" seite entdeckt?^^
> 
> nach einer halbstundigen spass-aktion 2er Bekannten von mir sah ich SO aus: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=yaroslavna12x5h.jpg
> ich hab mich ne halbe stunde schlappgelacht, aber ich mag auch meine weibliche seite xD ich bin halt sehr selbstverliebt
> ...


Ich erkenn dich ja gar nicht mehr wieder.


----------



## Ocian (20. Juni 2009)

Für mich ist das Aion Testwochenende nun schon vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe Morgen einfach keine zeit es weiter zu spielen.


----------



## Nuffing (20. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Aion Testwochenende nun schon vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



=) du könntest auf schlaf verzichten =P


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Juni 2009)

gibt ja auch nich gerade soviel zu testen ^^
ich spiel eh sowenig aion wie möglich, auch wenns mich reizt, aber ich will mir nich schon den anfang verlangweilen, weil ich alles schon 5x gemacht hab


----------



## Nuffing (20. Juni 2009)

Das wird sowieso noch ne weile dauern bis man das spielen kann^^ ich muss mir mal gameplay zeug angucken, da soll man aj fliegen könn oder so


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich erkenn dich ja gar nicht mehr wieder.


achja sry, zum vergleich: mein originalaussehen vor 2 wochen: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2982gk09.jpg


----------



## Nuffing (20. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> achja sry, zum vergleich: mein originalaussehen vor 2 wochen: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2982gk09.jpg



Nicht böse...aber etwas weiblichere klamotten, den bart weg...und ich hät nicht gewust ob du jetzt männlich oder weiblich bist


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> achja sry, zum vergleich: mein originalaussehen vor 2 wochen: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_2982gk09.jpg


Der Unterschied ist ja nicht wirklich gross.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juni 2009)

Die antwort hab ich zu 99% erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Aion Testwochenende nun schon vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gibt sicherlich noch ein paar Testwochenende...^^


----------



## Nuffing (20. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Die antwort hab ich zu 99% erwartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach echt? =D dann wird dir das etwa oft gesagt oder es ist bewust so =P


----------



## Nuffing (20. Juni 2009)

kommt was gutes im tv? O.O


----------



## Ocian (20. Juni 2009)

Zumindest nichts im Free-TV, aber wen wundert das


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Juni 2009)

Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(*leicht angeheitert bin*)


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nabend


----------



## Ocian (20. Juni 2009)

Ich wünsch euch mal ne gute Nacht, ich darf morgen arbeiten und freue mich drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich wünsch euch mal ne gute Nacht, ich darf morgen arbeiten und freue mich drüber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gute Nacht und viel Spass


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Zumindest nichts im Free-TV, aber wen wundert das


boxen?^^ naja nacht dir


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Auf MTV kommt auch fast nur noch Mist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2009)

Lalalalala... NERV... wenigstens ist mein PC seit ein paar Stunden nicht mehr abgestürzt...


----------



## Nuffing (20. Juni 2009)

Dann hör ich mir halt alle buffed cast wieder von 1 an irgendwas muss man ja tun wärend man levelt


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Dann hör ich mir halt alle buffed cast wieder von 1 an irgendwas muss man ja tun wärend man levelt



Putzen...


----------



## Nuffing (20. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Putzen...



ich weiß nicht ob es dir so klar ist, aber wenn ich was langweiliges hätte machen wollen wärend des leveln, könnt ihr mir auch das erste oder Ard angucken ^^ davon das putzen und wow schwer ist


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob es dir so klar ist, aber wenn ich was langweiliges hätte machen wollen wärend des leveln, könnt ihr mir auch das erste oder Ard angucken ^^ davon das putzen und wow schwer ist



Na du hast wenigstens was zu tun... und guck WDR, da läuft grad "Was liest du?" mit Jürgen von der Lippe und ner allgemein süßen MDR Sputnik (Was zum Geier ist das?) Gästin...


----------



## Nuffing (20. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Na du hast wenigstens was zu tun... und guck WDR, da läuft grad "Was liest du?" mit Jürgen von der Lippe und ner allgemein süßen MDR Sputnik (Was zum Geier ist das?) Gästin...



nein...da spiel ich lieber wow und hör mir die alten buffed cast an^^ , und es ging ja nicht drum was zu tun zu haben sondern ne beschäftigung zum langweiligen leveln


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juni 2009)

http://wowszene.de/comment.php?comment.news.2729

irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, die person schonma gesehen zu haben... :S
(1. comment)


----------



## Razyl (20. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://wowszene.de/comment.php?comment.news.2729
> 
> irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, die person schonma gesehen zu haben... :S
> (1. comment)


Wieso hab ich nun ein Dejá-Vu... wieso nur? oO


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Ich sage jetzt mal lieber nichts.


----------



## Nuffing (20. Juni 2009)

Fals ihr das jetzt auf mich bezieht, ich hattte nie ein bild  dran was irgendwie wie die tusse da aussieht, was ich drin hab weiß ich.

2.fals ihr das thema meint, mein gott, könnt ihr damit nicht aufhören, das ist ja kindisch ist es euch nicht möglich es einfach sein zu lassen?


----------



## Razyl (20. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Fals ihr das jetzt auf mich bezieht, ich hattte nie ein bild  dran was irgendwie wie die tusse da aussieht, was ich drin hab weiß ich.


Wir beziehen es nicht auf dich


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir beziehen es nicht auf dich


Wir haben jediglich ein Deja-Vu. Deja-Vus sind toll. hihi


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juni 2009)

> Wir beziehen es nicht auf dich


echt ma :<
obwohl ich mich grad an den spruch "nur getroffene hunde bellen" erinnern muss


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> tusse


Ähm dir ist aber klar, dass sie dir ähnelt?

Und einfach einer Person zu sagen, sie sei ein Tusse ist auch nicht wirklich in Ordnung.


----------



## Nuffing (20. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ähm dir ist aber klar, dass sie dir ähnelt?
> 
> Und einfach einer Person zu sagen, sie sei ein Tusse ist auch nicht wirklich in Ordnung.



Sie ähnelt mir nicht.

und dazu, ich hab es der person nicht gesagt, oder ist sie anwesend?


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Sie ähnelt mir nicht.
> 
> und dazu, ich hab es der person nicht gesagt, oder ist sie anwesend?


Wenn sie dir nicht ähnelt, wieso hast du dann überhaupt etwas gesagt?

und zum 2. Satz: omg


----------



## Nuffing (20. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> echt ma :<
> obwohl ich mich grad an den spruch "nur getroffene hunde bellen" erinnern muss



Mit getroffen zu tun, ich muss mich aber nicht von lauter leuten schlecht machen lassen nur weil sie meinen es sei toll mich überall schlecht zu macehn und lügen zu erzählen und ständig was anzufangen wo jetzt schon 200 mal gesagt wurde sie sollen das thema einfach lassen


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

Themenwechsel, alle!

Wer hat den Boxkampf geschaut? :>


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Themenwechsel, alle!
> 
> Wer hat den Boxkampf geschaut? :>


Boxen schaue ich nicht. Ist mir zu langweilig.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juni 2009)

[entfernt]

 lillyan: schaue kein boxen


----------



## Razyl (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Themenwechsel, alle!
> 
> Wer hat den Boxkampf geschaut? :>


Liveticker ftw!
Klitschko FTW!


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

Das mit dem Themenwechsel war diesmal keine Bitte :> *ein paar posts gelöscht hat*


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juni 2009)

> Das mit dem Themenwechsel war diesmal keine Bitte :>


wars doch vorher auch nie wirklich...


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2009)

Neues Thema bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das mit dem Themenwechsel war diesmal keine Bitte :> *ein paar posts gelöscht hat*


Mom aber diesmal nur? Öhem naja,ich will dir zwar nicht zu nahe treten,aber es war fast nie eine bitte,wenn es um das thema ging? oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Neues Thema bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was hältste von:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4IklCbDFYo
? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (21. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mom aber diesmal nur? Öhem naja,ich will dir zwar nicht zu nahe treten,aber es war fast nie eine bitte,wenn es um das thema ging? oO


Ja und wen interessiert das jetzt? Oder schreibst du das nur um irgendwas auf Lillyans Forderung zu antworten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Böhse Onkelz? Nicht so mein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (21. Juni 2009)

Aber diesmal war ich bereit Verwarnungen zu verteilen und den Nachtschwärmer ne Weile zu schließen :>

Also, Ende jetzt komplett mit dem Thema... wenn ihr nichts anderes zum reden habt wünsch ich euch ne schöne Nacht.


----------



## Nuffing (21. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mom aber diesmal nur? Öhem naja,ich will dir zwar nicht zu nahe treten,aber es war fast nie eine bitte,wenn es um das thema ging? oO



Naja, du kannst dir denken, wenn Lillyan hier in den thread kommt und es sagt dann hat es auch seinen grund, wenns ok wär würd sie es nicht sagen.


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2009)

BO waren doch mal rechts oder?


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Juni 2009)

Boxen ---> Mülltonne

für mich der dümmste Sport überhaupt ( neben div. anderen Box-Sportarten und Radrennfahren ^^ )


----------



## Lurock (21. Juni 2009)

Welch töffiqqe Unterhaltung.


----------



## Tabuno (21. Juni 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Welch töffiqqe Unterhaltung.


lurock <333 na alte socke wie gehts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Juni 2009)

Nicht direkt, sie haben damals ein Lied gegen Türken gesungen was durch eigene Erfahrungen entstanden ist soweit ich weiß.

Aber wenn du willst kann man sagen, sie waren Punks, dann Rechtsrock und Skinmusik und dann das was sie jetzt machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> BO waren doch mal rechts oder?


hm nicht wirklich rechts... sie sind halt in einer gegend aufgewachsen, wo sie dann öfetrs stress mit gewissen anderen gruppierungen hatten.
das war aber so ziemlich in ihrer anfangszeit...


Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nicht direkt, sie haben damals ein Lied gegen Türken gesungen was durch eigene Erfahrungen entstanden ist soweit ich weiß.
> 
> Aber wenn du willst kann man sagen, sie waren Punks, dann Rechtsrock und Skinmusik und dann das was sie jetzt machen.
> 
> ...



verdammt, da warste schneller^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Welch töffiqqe Unterhaltung.


Nabend Lurock


----------



## Nuffing (21. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Boxen ---> Mülltonne
> 
> für mich der dümmste Sport überhaupt ( neben div. anderen Box-Sportarten und Radrennfahren ^^ )



Stimm ich dir zu ich kann auch kein gefallen daran finden das sich schlagen, ob sportlich oder nicht... noch schlimmer ist aber dieses UFC oder wie das heißt wo die in diesen käfigen kämpfen und sich sogar ohne box handschuhe haun und so


----------



## Lurock (21. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lurock <333 na alte socke wie gehts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nya, man lässt es einfach laufen.


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nicht direkt, sie haben damals ein Lied gegen Türken gesungen was durch eigene Erfahrungen entstanden ist soweit ich weiß.
> 
> Aber wenn du willst kann man sagen, sie waren Punks, dann Rechtsrock und Skinmusik und dann das was sie jetzt machen.
> 
> ...


Achso. 
Eigentlich fand ich sie ganz gut.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Juni 2009)

BO ist eine der geilsten Bands die es gab. Und ich bezweifel das so schnell noch mal eine Deutsche Band so gute Musik macht.


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2009)

Könnt ihr andere Leute zu eurer Freundesliste hinzufügen?
Bei mir geht das gerade nicht.
Tabuno hat mir eine Anfrage geschickt, nichts kam an.
Ich habe Tabuno eine Anfrage geschickt, nichts kam an.

@Humpelpumpel: Rammstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> BO ist eine der geilsten Bands die es gab. Und ich bezweifel das so schnell noch mal eine Deutsche Band so gute Musik macht.


muss ich dir recht geben... ich bedauer es, dass ich nie die gelegenheit hatte, sie live zu sehen Q_Q
und weidner live ist nicht ansatzweise so wie die onkelz, auch wenn seine solo sachen ähnlich klingen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Juni 2009)

Jo klar, Rammstein ist auch geil, aber an die BO kommen sie nicht ganz ran. (meine Meinung) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Juni 2009)

Rammstein is net so das wahre.... schon gute musik, mir aber ein wenig zu extrovertierte und exotische Bühnen/Video-Show ^^


... Wieso nimmt der absolut geniale Weebl & Bob Shop nur Kreditkarten? -.- 

ELV an die Weltherrschaft....


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2009)

Equilibrium ist auch eine deutsche Band. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yom8nNqmxvQ...feature=related
Und bitte beantwortet mal meine Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Juni 2009)

Hab leider keine Freunde die ich hinzufügen könnte um es zum testen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2009)

Darfst es bei mir testen, aber NUR zum Testen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (21. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Darfst es bei mir testen, aber NUR zum Testen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und schon erste prognosen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Juni 2009)

- Friendship request has been sent to Skatero.


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2009)

Nichts angekommen.


----------



## Tabuno (21. Juni 2009)

das freundschaftssystem is bugged zomg ZAM hilf uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (21. Juni 2009)

Abönd.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Juni 2009)

Vllt behaupten auch einfach alle es ist nichts angekommen weil sie dich nicht als Freund haben wollen und das System hat sich jetzt auch gegen dich verschworen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geiles Zeug übrigens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (21. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Vllt behaupten auch einfach alle es ist nichts angekommen weil sie dich nicht als Freund haben wollen und das System hat sich jetzt auch gegen dich verschworen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja dafür is meine fl eigentlich ganz gut gefüllt *g*


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2009)

Gleich kommt übrigens Game-One, aber es ist wahrscheinlich nur eine Wiederholung.


----------



## Ol@f (21. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Geiles Zeug übrigens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonach schmecktn der Kram? Ist das einfach nur sowas wie Wodka, Korn, bloß mit anderem Namen?


----------



## x3n0n (21. Juni 2009)

Steht drauf Pfefferminz Schnaps... wird wohl nach Pfefferminz schmecken...


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juni 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Wonach schmecktn der Kram? Ist das einfach nur sowas wie Wodka, Korn, bloß mit anderem Namen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nach dem Namen zu urteilen... Minze...


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Juni 2009)

*sob* mein Jesus thinks you´re dumbass Ava musste weichen ~_~
Und das tolle Impaled Nazarene Albumcover kann ich nich nehmen  *sob*


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2009)

Wieso musste der weg?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Juni 2009)

Ihr kennt doch bestimmt "After Eight" oder? Genau so riecht und schmeckt das Zeug, und brennt mit seinen 50% auch gut im Hals.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> *sob* mein Jesus thinks you´re dumbass Ava musste weichen ~_~
> Und das tolle Impaled Nazarene Albumcover kann ich nich nehmen  *sob*


wieso musste der weg? :<



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ihr kennt doch bestimmt "After Eight" oder? Genau so riecht und schmeckt das Zeug, und brennt mit seinen 50% auch gut im Hals.


hasse das zeug


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Juni 2009)

Mod = Gesetz   ^^
und ich bin ja ein braver forenuser 
hab auch nix gegen die entscheidung, bloß hatte ich den ava halt schon echt 4 monate ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Mod = Gesetz   ^^
> und ich bin ja ein braver forenuser
> hab auch nix gegen die entscheidung, bloß hatte ich den ava halt schon echt 4 monate ^^


... omg ...


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Mod = Gesetz   ^^
> und ich bin ja ein braver forenuser
> hab auch nix gegen die entscheidung, bloß hatte ich den ava halt schon echt 4 monate ^^


Nach 4 monaten musstest(?) du nun den ava ändern? oO


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Juni 2009)

naja jetzt hab ichn Wryyy drin  ;D das passt sowieso besser


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> naja jetzt hab ichn Wryyy drin  ;D das passt sowieso besser


Wen? oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wen? oO


guck doch in seine sig :>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Juni 2009)

Ich bin dann mal pennen, bis die Tage.


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> guck doch in seine sig :>


Trau mich net draufzudrücken :<


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Juni 2009)

Des warn Vampir-Kampfschrei von einem Vampir aus Mugen ( kA woher genau, aber daher kenn ich s )
und der hat als finisher immer ne Dampfwalze auf den gegner geschmissen


----------



## Tabuno (21. Juni 2009)

bin auch mal schlafen nacht


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Juni 2009)

oi oi oi!


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Juni 2009)

narf nix mehr los und ich kuck mir Arby 'n' the Chief an   ;D

echt super

gut nacht


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> narf nix mehr los und ich kuck mir Arby 'n' the Chief an   ;D
> 
> echt super
> 
> gut nacht


ja verpiss halt


----------



## mastergamer (21. Juni 2009)

*gröööhl*


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Juni 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> *gröööhl*


*mitgröööööööööööhl*


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Nuffing (21. Juni 2009)

*wink*


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juni 2009)

17 Minuten ohne BSOD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (21. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> 17 Minuten ohne BSOD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Glückwunsch... aber keine Sorge, er wird wiederkommen


----------



## Nuffing (21. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> 17 Minuten ohne BSOD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



BSOD?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juni 2009)

4 buchstaben in wikipedia eingeben: bluescreen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Glückwunsch... aber keine Sorge, er wird wiederkommen



Das fürchte ich auch... aber... man darf ja noch hoffen...



Nuffing schrieb:


> BSOD?



Bluescreen of Death


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juni 2009)

Na gut... wenigstens kein Bluescreen sondern ein direkter Neustart... 26 Minuten, kein schlechter schnitt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> [...]*wenigstens* kein Bluescreen sondern ein direkter Neustart...[...]


da musste wenigstens nicht die fehlermeldung sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (21. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowraider (21. Juni 2009)

^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da musste wenigstens nicht die fehlermeldung sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damit kann ich eh nix anfangen und ich weiß ja ungefähr was der Fehler ist dank Klos... ich muss nur darauf warten eine Lösung zu finden oder das Klos eine Lösung findet...

ntkrpamp.exe...


----------



## Ol@f (21. Juni 2009)

Oh man, ich hab vorhin rausgefunden wie ich meinen Mp3-Player an meinen Gitarren-Verstärker anschließen kann. 
Macht soo richtig Spaß zu jammmmmen.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Juni 2009)

was wollt ihr machen?
überall sind kartoffeln...


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juni 2009)

jdes jahr auf mallorca 
von der sonne verbrannt und besoffen


----------



## Maladin (21. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jdes jahr auf mallorca
> von der sonne verbrannt und besoffen



Lieber gegen Kuhzäune pinkeln ... davon hat man mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Lieber gegen Kuhzäune pinkeln ... davon hat man mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du weisst aber schon, um welches lied es geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (21. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Lieber gegen Kuhzäune pinkeln ... davon hat man mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2009)

Maladin, ich muss mich leider bei dir beschweren.

Deine Kosmos-Kugel ist doof.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (21. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du weisst aber schon, um welches lied es geht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



10 nackte Frisösen?


----------



## Lurock (21. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jdes jahr auf mallorca
> von der sonne verbrannt und besoffen


Wir fressen Schwein, fahren Golf,
saufen Bier wir sind Prolls.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juni 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wir fressen Schwein, fahren Golf,
> saufen Bier wir sind Prolls.


\o/

edit: bin ma weg für heute... frasier schauen :>


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2009)

Ich bin auch weg.
Gn8


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"des is sooooo toll des bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mag des vooooll ^^ (und zwar wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
habs dich sooo lüüüüüp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Maladin (22. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Maladin, ich muss mich leider bei dir beschweren.
> 
> Deine Kosmos-Kugel ist doof.
> 
> ...



Du stellst einfach die falschen Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (22. Juni 2009)

Gute nacht meine Damen und Herren. Wer hier zum chatten?


----------



## Lurock (22. Juni 2009)

Eventuell... vielleicht.... möglicherweise....


----------



## Zonalar (22. Juni 2009)

Dich kenn ich nicht... aber du hast nen hohen Postcounter... kommste aus dem WoW-Forum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (22. Juni 2009)

Sieht der Lulu finster aus ^^ 

Ich geh mich mal bettfein machen - Gute Nacht ihr.


----------



## Zonalar (22. Juni 2009)

Nachti, liebenswerter Maladin. Träum süss und schlaf gut.


----------



## Lurock (22. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dich kenn ich nicht... aber du hast nen hohen Postcounter... kommste aus dem WoW-Forum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, ich komme aus der Vergangenheit des Gott & die Welt-Forum's.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Thread hier war mal kuhl, als er noch in unseren Händen lag... =P


----------



## TheGui (22. Juni 2009)

omg, gruselige scheiße auf youtube angeschuat und jetz kann ich net pennen >_>


----------



## Biggus (22. Juni 2009)

so gings mir gestern, [REC] vorm pennen geguckt und komische zombie vorstellungen gehabt >.<


----------



## Kronas (22. Juni 2009)

moin moin


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Maladin (22. Juni 2009)

Ihr schon wieder ... namd


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Juni 2009)

moin moin


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ihr schon wieder ... namd


Was hast du denn erwartet?


----------



## Kronas (22. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ihr schon wieder ... namd


namd... tolles wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2009)

*umschau* ok
guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (22. Juni 2009)

Ach der Lurock ist noch aus der Zeit wo alle denken der Nachtschwärmer war mal besser.^^


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was hast du denn erwartet?


Also laut der Kugel hast du nichts anderes erwartet.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ach der Lurock ist noch aus der Zeit wo alle denken der Nachtschwärmer war mal besser.^^


nicht denken sondern wissen!


----------



## Silenzz (22. Juni 2009)

N'Abend *grummel*


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend *grummel*


Was lo Silenzz? Und guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (22. Juni 2009)

Einfach nur müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es ist noch zu früh zum einschlafen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wie gehts selbst?!


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo Silenzz

Grummeln ist ungesund! Macht den Hals kaputt.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Einfach nur müde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ganz gut.
UNd wenn man soll schlafen,wenn man müde ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (22. Juni 2009)

Gut Skatero, dann *hrmpf* ich nur noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja aber wenn ich jetzt schlafen gehe, werd ich um 2,3 Uhr wach und kann nichtmehr einpennen...-.-'


----------



## Kangrim (22. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nicht denken sondern wissen!



Naja früher fand ich den auch nicht so toll.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Gut Skatero, dann *hrmpf* ich nur noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm ok hast recht.


----------



## Silenzz (22. Juni 2009)

Ja siehste, also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ja siehste, also
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und was sagt uns das? Ab Ins bett Silenzz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (22. Juni 2009)

Frühstens um 10 Uhr und selbst das ist eig viel zu früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Frühstens um 10 Uhr und selbst das ist eig viel zu früh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Morgen Wandertag... das wird erst langweilig :< 
Also dann nach hause kommen und schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juni 2009)

abend


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> abend


Du bist nicht wiederzuerkennen wenn man nicht gerade auf deinen namen schaut...


----------



## Silenzz (22. Juni 2009)

Hahahhaha, an einem Wandertag würd ich erst gar nicht zur Schule kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorallem ist es eh unnötig in der nächsten Zeit zur Schule zu gehn, da die Noten eh feststehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


N'Abend Brille.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist nicht wiederzuerkennen wenn man nicht gerade auf deinen namen schaut...


passiert


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> abend


Hallo


----------



## Ol@f (22. Juni 2009)

Abend.


----------



## Medmius (22. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hahahhaha, an einem Wandertag würd ich erst gar nicht zur Schule kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nur zuhause dumm rumliegen bringts irgendwie auch nicht...


----------



## Zonalar (22. Juni 2009)

Tag die Damen. Tag Skatero^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur zuhause dumm rumliegen bringts irgendwie auch nicht...


zock halt?


Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag die Damen. Tag Skatero^^



ohoo, benji heute aufmüpfig??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie gehts? :>


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zock halt?


Nö,kb frühs zu zocken


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag die Damen. Tag Skatero^^


nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,kb frühs zu zocken


dann guck halt n film?^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann guck halt n film?^^


Nö,ich geh lieber zur schule und langeweile mich. Bin ich zudem noch bei einigen Klassenkameraden und kann mich mit denen unterhalten


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,ich geh lieber zur schule und langeweile mich.


du meinst auf den wandertag... :>


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du meinst auf den wandertag... :>


Oder das


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

Also wir müssen ja noch ein 3-seitigen Bericht über einen Film schreiben und alle NMM-Hefte(Geo und Geschichte) fertig machen. -.-


----------



## Maladin (22. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also wir müssen ja noch ein 3-seitigen Bericht über einen Film schreiben und alle NMM-Hefte(Geo und Geschichte) fertig machen. -.-



Früher *mit gehstock wedel* haben wir noch Berichte in Holztafeln gekratzt und wir haben nicht über Filme, sondern über Bücher geschrieben.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Früher *mit gehstock wedel* haben wir noch Berichte in Holztafeln gekratzt und wir haben nicht über Filme, sondern über Bücher geschrieben.


früher ham die alten sowas auf ner parkbank erzählt und nicht im inet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Früher *mit gehstock wedel* haben wir noch Berichte in Holztafeln gekratzt und wir haben nicht über Filme, sondern über Bücher geschrieben.


Früher gabs kein Internet...


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

Also unser Lehrer ist schon lange Lehrer, der ist noch so altmodisch.
Wir müssen nämlich die Berichte auf Steine schreiben.


----------



## Maladin (22. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> früher ham die alten sowas auf ner parkbank erzählt und nicht im inet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Parkbank ... PAH purer Luxus

Welcher Film überhaupt?


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Welcher Film überhaupt?


nach den erzählung nach zu urteilen war es wohl "The shawshank redemption" ^^

achja: grützi mitanannt


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

Holocaust - Die Geschichte der Familie Weiss


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> früher ham die alten sowas auf ner parkbank erzählt und nicht im inet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wo is dein/e avatar/sig ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wo is dein/e avatar/sig ?


sind nur mal kurz was einkaufen gegangen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sind nur mal kurz was einkaufen gegangen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ololol veteran o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ololol veteran o.O


kommt auto, wenn du deinen titel wegmachst o.O


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kommt auto, wenn du deinen titel wegmachst o.O


Ih nen Veteran!!!!111


----------



## Maladin (22. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wo is dein/e avatar/sig ?



Ich wollte mal ne Zeit lang den Artikel 5 Pochern zeigen das es auch einen Absatz 2 gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Krümel kommt gleich wieder.


----------



## Medmius (22. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> achja: grützi mitanannt



Grüezi mitenand. Bitte richtig schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wo is dein/e avatar/sig ?






Maladin schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal ne Zeit lang den Artikel 5 Pochern zeigen das es auch einen Absatz 2 gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du warst gar nicht gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf die stille treppe! :>


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal ne Zeit lang den Artikel 5 Pochern zeigen das es auch einen Absatz 2 gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaube, er meint Brille. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (22. Juni 2009)

Mift ... zum Glück gibts hier keinen Offtopic


----------



## Lillyan (22. Juni 2009)

Wohl!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juni 2009)

not


----------



## Lillyan (22. Juni 2009)

Doch... ernste Themen passen hier mal gar nicht hin :>


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

Ich habe endlich eine gute Farbe gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Doch... ernste Themen passen hier mal gar nicht hin :>


Sagt WER? oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Doch... ernste Themen passen hier mal gar nicht hin :>


aaahja...


----------



## Zonalar (22. Juni 2009)

Tag LillyaN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin wieder zurück. TUt mir leid, dass ich die letzten 2 Tage hier fast nicht da war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (22. Juni 2009)

Nabend Leuts. 

Wie war euer Tag?

(Juhu 100. Beitrag - Jubiläum)


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> TUt mir leid, dass ich die letzten 2 Tage hier fast nicht da war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein entschuldigungskuchen dabei?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da kannste gleich wieder gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Juni 2009)

Noch hält mein PC... hoffen wir das SP2 die Wunderwaffe ist


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag LillyaN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mom lese ich das grad richtig: Du ENTSCHULDIGST dafür,dass du nicht im Nachtschwärmer warst? WTF?


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juni 2009)

nacht bin mal schlafen


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Noch hält mein PC... hoffen wir das SP2 die Wunderwaffe ist


ich hoffs ma für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tabuno schrieb:


> nacht bin mal schlafen



gn8


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Grüezi mitenand. Bitte richtig schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


erzähl mich nich, das es das als geschriebenes wort wirklich gibt xD

edit: ich sein grammatükass^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> edit: ich sein grammatükass^^


hm die folge mit deinem titel kam doch erst letztens... ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm die folge mit deinem titel kam doch erst letztens... ^^


die deutsche vielleicht, das original kam schon vor na halben ewigkeit^^ (dumme sommerpause >.<)
ich hätte aber nicht gedacht das der titel so schön umgebrochen wird^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2009)

Soi ich verabschiede mich mal - gute nacht und so.
@ Lillyan: Gute Fahrt/Reise whatever ... wenn du wieder da bist,müsste der Nachtschwärmer hier komplett zerstört sein... so in etwa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (22. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> erzähl mich nich, das es das als geschriebenes wort wirklich gibt xD
> 
> edit: ich sein grammatükass^^



Doch, doch. Klar gibts das


----------



## Lillyan (22. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Soi ich verabschiede mich mal - gute nacht und so.
> @ Lillyan: Gute Fahrt/Reise whatever ... wenn du wieder da bist,müsste der Nachtschwärmer hier komplett zerstört sein... so in etwa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke, aber ich denk maladin & Co werden schon sehr gut aufpassen


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich denk maladin & Co werden schon sehr gut aufpassen


hoffentlich ist der "hiatus" bei dir positiver besetzt als bei Yoshihiro Togashi ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Juni 2009)

Doch wer passt auch maladin & Co auf? *muhahaha* *pöse schau*


----------



## Maladin (22. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Doch wer passt auch maladin & Co auf? *muhahaha* *pöse schau*



Zam und Xanthippchen


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Zam und Xanthippchen


*wegrenn*
Nacht Razyl

Ich gehe jetzt. Gn8


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2009)

für einen thread der sich nachtschwärmer nennt und nur zwischen 21h und 6h offen ist, ist hier aber sehr wenig los. gibts denn hier kein animationsprogramm
oder eine crazy-pandabär-stunde?^^


----------



## Maladin (22. Juni 2009)

Happy Hour ist von 20 - 21 Uhr


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Happy Hour ist von 20 - 21 Uhr


verglichen zu jetzt wohl auch rush hour^^
das bezog sich jetzt allerdings nicht auf den thread hier oder?


----------



## Maladin (22. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> verglichen zu jetzt wohl auch rush hour^^
> das bezog sich jetzt allerdings nicht auf den thread hier oder?



Doch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber eher die Freude der Moderatoren

Jetzt erstmal Feierabend *wave*


----------



## tear_jerker (23. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Doch schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hä?^^ zwischen 20h und 21h ist der thread hier doch garnicht offen(zummindest laut beschreibung) xD
oder war das der witz und ich steh gar auf einem feuerwehrschlauch?^^


----------



## Maladin (23. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube ich habe selbst vergessen was ich damit gemeint habe...


----------



## tear_jerker (23. Juni 2009)

egal, so hat ich zur späten stunde noch etwas unterhaltung, aber ich werd mich auch langsam unter die decke begeben. wird spannend zu sehen ob die decke heute abend fliegen lernt nach dem linseneintopf zum abendbrot xD
gn8


----------



## Kronas (23. Juni 2009)

moin &#1578;


----------



## Skatero (23. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (23. Juni 2009)

öhem seit 1h kein post mehr hier? wasn los?


----------



## Skatero (23. Juni 2009)

Ich weiss auch nicht. Einfach niemand da.


----------



## Tabuno (23. Juni 2009)

argh erst einen freund geworben die leute bestätigen alle ihre email nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (23. Juni 2009)

Nabend

Funzt bei euch Youtube?


----------



## Skatero (23. Juni 2009)

Nein geht nicht.


----------



## Tabuno (23. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein geht nicht.


wieviele pupils hast du schon?


----------



## Skatero (23. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wieviele pupils hast du schon?


kA hab schon lange nicht mehr nachgeschaut

Ich geh jetzt offline
Gute Nacht


----------



## Tabuno (23. Juni 2009)

ich meinte bei s&f naja egal gn8


----------



## Nimmue (24. Juni 2009)

*kurzreingeschlichenkommt*

Schönen Gruß von Dracun ^^

*wiederrausschleich*


----------



## Tabuno (24. Juni 2009)

schöne grüße zurück =)


----------



## Nimmue (24. Juni 2009)

Sag ich ihm morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der pennt nun =)


----------



## RomanGV1 (24. Juni 2009)

Sind wir alle Pedos?!
http://my.buffed.de/user/34228/blog/view/1972331325
Netzsperre ftw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (24. Juni 2009)

ich mag dein youtube video roman^^
bin mal schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (24. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Juni 2009)

Nabend :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Juni 2009)

Nabend!


----------



## Aero_one (24. Juni 2009)

Aloha =P


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juni 2009)

hui schon nach 9...
den ganzen tag versoffen und vergammelt^^
(wie gestern auch schon XD)


----------



## Skatero (24. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Ol@f (24. Juni 2009)

Abend.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nabend :>


die zeit vergeht wie im flug. es ist, als ob es gestern gewesen wäre ,als du(darf man mods duzen?) sagtest, du bist für ne weile weg^^


----------



## Aero_one (24. Juni 2009)

Verdächtig ruhig heute ....


----------



## Manoroth (24. Juni 2009)

hey ho leute


----------



## Lillyan (24. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> die zeit vergeht wie im flug. es ist, als ob es gestern gewesen wäre ,als du(darf man mods duzen?) sagtest, du bist für ne weile weg^^


Jop, aber es verschiebt sich wieder ne Weile.


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Verdächtig ruhig heute ....




Deine Signatur ist zu hoch. Kürzen. thx.


----------



## Skatero (24. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey ho leute


Hiho Manoroth


----------



## Manoroth (24. Juni 2009)

na was treibt ihr gerade so?


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> die zeit vergeht wie im flug. es ist, als ob es gestern gewesen wäre ,als du(darf man mods duzen?) sagtest, du bist für ne weile weg^^




Hallo stereotype.


----------



## Skatero (24. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na was treibt ihr gerade so?


Ich spiele Warhammer und du?


----------



## Ol@f (24. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na was treibt ihr gerade so?



Versuche grad ein Lied "rauszuhören", also Noten undso.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Juni 2009)

Nabend

<<-- Warhamster <3


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juni 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hallo stereotype.


auch auf die gefahr hin mich lächerlich zu machen, aber vorurteile hab ich lillyan doch wohl nicht an den kopf gehauen wenn du das meinst. ich meinte lediglich in bezug auf:



Lillyan schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich denk maladin & Co werden schon sehr gut aufpassen



gut war nicht gestern sondern vorgestern. entschuldige den zeitlichen fehler >.<


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2009)

Moin Leute


----------



## Skatero (24. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Moin Leute


Hallo Chopi alte Milchtüte


----------



## Manoroth (24. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich spiele Warhammer und du?



musik hören und mich langweilen^^


----------



## Skatero (24. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> musik hören und mich langweilen^^


Und wie geht es dir so?


----------



## Medmius (24. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> musik hören und mich langweilen^^



Das sind 2 Dinge, die irgendwie nicht zusammen passen


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2009)

Sagt ma...ich hab jetzt schon Sommerferien,keine Ahnung wie das bei euch ist,jedenfalls langweile ich mich ziemlich und da kam mir die Idee,irgendetwas zu lernen,eine neue Sache zu beherschen.
Allerdings sollte das mit möglichst wenig krimskramk (also z.b. kein yoyo lernen) und möglichst schnell (also z.b. kein gitarre spielen lernen) machbar sein...
Jemand ne Idee? Mir fällt seit ein paar Stunden nichts ein ._. (Ausser Penspinning,aber da hab ich grad kb drauf xD)


----------



## Manoroth (24. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Sagt ma...ich hab jetzt schon Sommerferien,keine Ahnung wie das bei euch ist,jedenfalls langweile ich mich ziemlich und da kam mir die Idee,irgendetwas zu lernen,eine neue Sache zu beherschen.
> Allerdings sollte das mit möglichst wenig krimskramk (also z.b. kein yoyo lernen) und möglichst schnell (also z.b. kein gitarre spielen lernen) machbar sein...
> Jemand ne Idee? Mir fällt seit ein paar Stunden nichts ein ._. (Ausser Penspinning,aber da hab ich grad kb drauf xD)



bogenschiessn^^


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Sagt ma...ich hab jetzt schon Sommerferien,keine Ahnung wie das bei euch ist,jedenfalls langweile ich mich ziemlich und da kam mir die Idee,irgendetwas zu lernen,eine neue Sache zu beherschen.
> Allerdings sollte das mit möglichst wenig krimskramk (also z.b. kein yoyo lernen) und möglichst schnell (also z.b. kein gitarre spielen lernen) machbar sein...
> Jemand ne Idee? Mir fällt seit ein paar Stunden nichts ein ._. (Ausser Penspinning,aber da hab ich grad kb drauf xD)


Lern Esperanto

Die Sprache ist sau einfach zu lernen (einfacher als jede traditionelle Sprache weil Plansprache) und sieht gut auf ner Bewerbung aus ^^

lg


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Lern Esperanto
> 
> Die Sprache ist sau einfach zu lernen (einfacher als jede traditionelle Sprache weil Plansprache) und sieht gut auf ner Bewerbung aus ^^
> 
> lg


und ist noch unnützer als latein^^


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bogenschiessn^^


Jau,das kann ich so gut üben ohne Bogen in meinem Zimmer 

Mefisthor,garkeine so schlechte Idee oO
Dann würd ich vllt auch den Song von Freundeskreis verstehn xD
Was meinste,wie lange braucht man dafür?


----------



## Skatero (24. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Sagt ma...ich hab jetzt schon Sommerferien,keine Ahnung wie das bei euch ist,jedenfalls langweile ich mich ziemlich und da kam mir die Idee,irgendetwas zu lernen,eine neue Sache zu beherschen.
> Allerdings sollte das mit möglichst wenig krimskramk (also z.b. kein yoyo lernen) und möglichst schnell (also z.b. kein gitarre spielen lernen) machbar sein...
> Jemand ne Idee? Mir fällt seit ein paar Stunden nichts ein ._. (Ausser Penspinning,aber da hab ich grad kb drauf xD)


Die Idee von Mano ist gut oder lern doch ein Kampfsport. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> und ist noch unnützer als latein^^


Egal sieht aufjedenfall gut aus weil mans ja dadurch auch schnell fließend kann

Gibt sogar ne Esperanto Wikipedia ^^

http://eo.wikipedia.org/wiki/&#264;efpa&#285;o

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Mefisthor,garkeine so schlechte Idee oO
> Dann würd ich vllt auch den Song von Freundeskreis verstehn xD
> Was meinste,wie lange braucht man dafür?


Hier nochn Wikipedia Eintrag zur Erklärung
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esperanto

Sogar mit Kostenlosem OnlineKurs
http://www.kurso.com.br/bazo/index.php?de

Ich lern das auch in den Sommerferien von daher weis ich nicht wielang man dafür braucht (und nebenher noch am Französisch und Englisch weiterlernen 

lg


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2009)

Ich hab übrigens grad beschlossen,doch kein Esperanto zu lernen,weil es einfach garnichts,aber auch garnichts bringt x]


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens grad beschlossen,doch kein Esperanto zu lernen,weil es einfach garnichts,aber auch garnichts bringt x]


...as I said ^^


----------



## Skatero (24. Juni 2009)

Ich geh mal offline.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Medmius (24. Juni 2009)

Gn8 Skatero


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> (Ausser Penspinning,aber da hab ich grad kb drauf xD)



Verdammt...warum les ich immer wieder Penisspinning. :>


----------



## mookuh (25. Juni 2009)

abend


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Juni 2009)

n'abend


----------



## Skatero (25. Juni 2009)

Nabend

Findet ihr auch das 200 Fr. (ca. 129 Euro) zu teuer sind um ein Pc zusammen zu bauen + Installation?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juni 2009)

jo
(würde bei hardwareversand glaub ich 40 euro beides zsm kosten)


----------



## mookuh (25. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo
> (würde bei hardwareversand glaub ich 40 euro beides zsm kosten)



Sag mal was hast du mit deiner Signatur und deinem Bild gemacht?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Sag mal was hast du mit deiner Signatur und deinem Bild gemacht?


rausgenommen


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Juni 2009)

nabend.
ich brauch mal gilfe, mich quält schon seit na weile die suche nach einem music theme das oft bei amerikanischen sportfilmen eingesetzt wird, oft wenn die mannschaft durch irgendetwas wieder in fahrt kommt oder eine siegesserie hinlegt. vornehmlich in basketball oder football filmen.
im suche song thread hab ich es schon gepostet aber da herrscht nicht wirklich ein großer andrang und zu wissen scheint es dort bis jetzt keiner >.<


----------



## Medmius (25. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend

Eye of the Tiger ist es nicht oder?


----------



## mookuh (25. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nabend.
> ich brauch mal gilfe, mich quält schon seit na weile die suche nach einem music theme das oft bei amerikanischen sportfilmen eingesetzt wird, oft wenn die mannschaft durch irgendetwas wieder in fahrt kommt oder eine siegesserie hinlegt. vornehmlich in basketball oder football filmen.
> im suche song thread hab ich es schon gepostet aber da herrscht nicht wirklich ein großer andrang und zu wissen scheint es dort bis jetzt keiner >.<



also ich kann dir leider nicht helfen...



ist bei euch youtube auch gerade etwas lahm im laden?


----------



## Tabuno (25. Juni 2009)

Anno 1404 ist toll und im Browsergame bash ich auch alle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Juni 2009)

Tag meine Mit-User


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> im Browsergame bash ich auch alle.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


erinnert mich grad iwie an so ne grp ausm svz...
"700 freunde, 1000 pinnwandeinträge, und du bist trotzdem hässlich"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Eye of the Tiger ist es nicht oder?


nee^^ ich denke da hätte rocky nen besseren hinweis als football gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (25. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> erinnert mich grad iwie an so ne grp ausm svz...
> "700 freunde, 1000 pinnwandeinträge, und du bist trotzdem hässlich"
> 
> 
> ...


joa das ist ja auch ein unterschied ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Juni 2009)

brille du sack du hast mich angegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> brille du sack du hast mich angegriffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du wurdest mir vorgeschlagen, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du wurdest mir vorgeschlagen, sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


warte bis ich eine andere waffe bekomme dann farm ich dich ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juni 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=109706
findet ihr das auch n bissl asozial?
(runterscrollen zu silver)



Kronas schrieb:


> warte bis ich eine andere waffe bekomme dann farm ich dich ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh noez


----------



## Kronas (25. Juni 2009)

brille das wurde schon weggemacht der beitrag^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> brille das wurde schon weggemacht der beitrag^^


der is noch da, nur der screen von dem is weg


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Juni 2009)

auf was sollte der link verlinken? ich lande bloß in der thread auswahl von wow algemein


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> auf was sollte der link verlinken? ich lande bloß in der thread auswahl von wow algemein


war der falsche link, der richtige steht nun drin <-<


----------



## Kronas (25. Juni 2009)

LOL ich sehs grad^^


----------



## Tabuno (25. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warte bis ich eine andere waffe bekomme dann farm ich dich ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann kommt razyl und rächt dich -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> dann kommt razyl und rächt dich -.-


net aufm buffed server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: boah wie lahm der server grad ist >_<


----------



## Medmius (25. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=109706
> findet ihr das auch n bissl asozial?
> (runterscrollen zu silver)
> 
> ...



omg was für ein kiddy...


----------



## Fuuton (25. Juni 2009)

mit dem kiddy sein hatts relativ weniger zutun..das thema würde schon 17842 durch disskotiert..

btw Nabend und schöne grüße aus Paris


----------



## Kronas (25. Juni 2009)

razyl redet schlecht über mich *wein*


----------



## Tabuno (25. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> net aufm buffed server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wer spielt denn schon aufm buffed server... public ftw! da is viel mehr los


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wer spielt denn schon aufm buffed server... public ftw! da is viel mehr los


public suckt, da hab ich alle meine pilze am anfang rausgehauen, und kam nicht weiter^^
und neuanfang war mir dann aufm buffed server lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> razyl redet schlecht über mich *wein*


Er ist nicht der Einzige. hrhrhr


----------



## Kronas (25. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Er ist nicht der Einzige. hrhrhr


keiner mag mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (25. Juni 2009)

bin mal off cucu


----------



## Zonalar (25. Juni 2009)

Leute. Ich muss leider sagen,d ass ich ab diesen Moment an, mein PC-Konsum massiv zurückschrauben werde. Dies bedeutet, dass ihr mich in en nächsten (voraussichtlich) Wochen nicht mehr sooft zu Geishct bekommen werdet. Beweggründe sind privat. Sagen wirs einfach so. Ich hatte ne Erleuchtung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ne Erleuchtung.


Sicherung hat sich mit nem Feuerwerk verabschiedet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (25. Juni 2009)

> Sagen wirs einfach so. Ich hatte ne Erleuchtung.


Halleluja!
Noch heute habe ich zu unserem Herrn gebetet, dass er mich von einem Übel seiner Wahl befreien soll, und siehe da...
Gepriesen sei er!


----------



## Zonalar (25. Juni 2009)

[entfernt]Das hat nix mit euch zutun. Ich merke einfach, dass ich mein Leben vom Pc vielzulange vertrödelt habe...


----------



## Manoroth (25. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Benimm dich nicht kindisch. Das hat nix mit euch zutun. Ich merke einfach, dass ich mein Leben vom Pc vielzulange vertrödelt habe...



blitzmerker^^ draussen spielt die musik^^ also hop raus im die welt und lass dich net von leuten vermöbeln^^


----------



## ikarus275 (25. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ab diesen Moment an, mein PC-Konsum massiv zurückschrauben werde.



Das kann auch nicht gesund sein, und geschmeckt haben die bestimmt auch nicht, oder ? Was da so an Metalle drin sein müssen...


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Juni 2009)

sollte man seinen pc entzug nicht lieber damit beginnen, sein virtuelles ego in form von hallos etc zurück zu schrauben?


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab mit WoW aufgehört. Seit da häng ich mehr hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (25. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also ich hab mit WoW aufgehört. Seit da häng ich mehr hier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kenn cih^^ war bei mir auch ne weile so^^

aber atm hab ich wider n bisserl weiter gemacht^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Leute. Ich muss leider sagen,d ass ich ab diesen Moment an, mein PC-Konsum massiv zurückschrauben werde. Dies bedeutet, dass ihr mich in en nächsten (voraussichtlich) Wochen nicht mehr sooft zu Geishct bekommen werdet. Beweggründe sind prifat. Sagen wirs einfach so. Ich hatte ne Erleuchtung.


Das ich DAS noch miterleben darf ... ich bin zu Tränen gerührt


----------



## Manoroth (26. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ich DAS noch miterleben darf ... ich bin zu Tränen gerührt



mir gehts da ähnlich^^ ob er auch irgendwann mal erlickt das kirche etc auch reine zeitverschwendung is?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juni 2009)

Ob ich es nochmal erleben darf, das ihr erkennt das es infach nur sinnlos ist und nervt dauernd nur Streß zu machen und zu provozieren? Wohl kaum...


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ob ich es nochmal erleben darf, das ihr erkennt das es infach nur sinnlos ist und nervt dauernd nur Streß zu machen und zu provozieren? Wohl kaum...


Ob ich es noch erlebe,dass du kein Star Trek Fan mehr bist?
Wohl Kaum...

und ja dies war ein sinnloser Post - mir aber grad echt egal.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mir gehts da ähnlich^^ ob er auch irgendwann mal erlickt das kirche etc auch reine zeitverschwendung is?^^


kommt drauf an was der einzelne damit verbindet, aber grundsätzlich geb ich da recht. religion an sich ist für viele was tolles, aber man kann auch ohne eine manifestation und abgaben auf erden an etwas höheres glauben. so kann man sich wenigstens eine unabhängige meinung schaffen


----------



## Manoroth (26. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> kommt drauf an was der einzelne damit verbindet, aber grundsätzlich geb ich da recht. religion an sich ist für viele was tolles, aber man kann auch ohne eine manifestation und abgaben auf erden an etwas höheres glauben. so kann man sich wenigstens eine unabhängige meinung schaffen



genau. gegen religionen etc hab ich grundsätzlich nix auch wenn cih net an gott oder so glaube. aber kirchen und so finde ich eine geld und zeitverschwendung


----------



## Lillyan (26. Juni 2009)

Hört endlich mit diesen kindischen Provokationen auf. Es gibt eine Ignore-Funktion. Benutzt diese, haltet euch einfach zurück oder lebt mit den Folgen. Danke.


----------



## Manoroth (26. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hört endlich mit diesen kindischen Provokationen auf. Es gibt eine Ignore-Funktion. Benutzt diese, haltet euch einfach zurück oder lebt mit den Folgen. Danke.



falls du mich meinst ich hab blos meine meinung gesacht das is alles.


----------



## Manitu2007 (26. Juni 2009)

moin ihr lieben was macht ihr gerade? 

Auf Sat.1 läuft Chucky und seine Braut ^^ genialer Horror Classiker

ach und das mit MJ ist wirklich traurig


----------



## Kzell (26. Juni 2009)

ich langweile mich wie schon den ganzen tag heute^^ und werde wohl demnächst ins bett gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oligig (26. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Halleluja!
> Noch heute habe ich zu unserem Herrn gebetet, dass er mich von einem Übel seiner Wahl befreien soll, und siehe da...
> Gepriesen sei er!



Du bist mir Sympatisch ^^,errinerst mich an meinen Chemielehrer


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2009)

premades sind da... erstma healdudu und eule testen...^^


----------



## mookuh (26. Juni 2009)

abend


----------



## Skatero (26. Juni 2009)

abend

Sind jetzt sicher alle am S&F spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (26. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> abend
> 
> Sind jetzt sicher alle am S&F spielen.
> 
> ...



ich schau mir grad n film an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> abend
> 
> Sind jetzt sicher alle am S&F spielen.
> 
> ...


ne bin grad arbeiten


----------



## mookuh (26. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ne bin grad arbeiten



du und arbeiten?

was den?^^


----------



## Tabuno (26. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> du und arbeiten?
> 
> was den?^^


na in dem game stadtwache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (26. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> na in dem game stadtwache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das arbeitet automatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (26. Juni 2009)

noch jemand da?


----------



## Medmius (26. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (26. Juni 2009)

yey jemand ist da


abend


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2009)

Irgendwie... ist der nachtschwärmer tot grade oder? :<


----------



## Tabuno (26. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie... ist der nachtschwärmer tot grade oder? :<


können wir dich auf dem public server kicken?


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> können wir dich auf dem public server kicken?


Nö,dürft ihr nicht.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Könnt ihr,der server juckt mich nicht mehr.


ok thx for info


----------



## mookuh (26. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ok thx for info



musst du jetzt wieder zitate abändern?


----------



## Oligig (26. Juni 2009)

ei gude wie?


----------



## Lillyan (26. Juni 2009)




----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Video


Ist das lied mies... sry Lilly


----------



## Lillyan (26. Juni 2009)

Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich, kein Grund sich zu entschuldigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich, kein Grund sich zu entschuldigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Irgendwie klingt Fergie in den Lied überhaupt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich entschuldige mich (fast) immer für sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2009)

<3


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2009)

NR. 1 <3


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich, kein Grund sich zu entschuldigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na Lillyan hats spaß gemacht mich in der arena zu ganken =P?


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Na Lillyan hats spaß gemacht mich in der arena zu ganken =P?


Man könnte auch erstmal den anwesend einen guten Abend wünschen,verehrte Nuffing.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2009)

genoooooweend


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man könnte auch erstmal den anwesend einen guten Abend wünschen,verehrte Nuffing.



Auser Lillyan ist hier im moment niemand aktiv wo ich von ausgehe das sie von mir nen gruß wollen.

Tag Lillyan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe meinen zoll erfüllt ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2009)

ja wie..is hier nix los? naja ist ja auch freitag^^

geile sache, in trier ist altstadtfest und ich gammel zuhause weil ich pleite bin ;D


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Auser Lillyan ist hier im moment niemand aktiv wo ich von ausgehe das sie von mir nen gruß wollen.


Dann gehst du wohl falsch aus... schade


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann gehst du wohl falsch aus... schade



Naja Ren-Alekz war bis jetzt nicht da (oder ich hab ihn überlesen) Brille hat wie ich das gelsen hab auch ein hass auf mich und kann mich nicht leiden, und du hast auch nicht den eindruck erweckt als würdest du mich nur irgendwo ein wenig leiden könn so wie du immer gleich aus dem thread getürmt bist, fals du wirklich willst hab ich kein problem mit

Ich grüße dich Razyl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> und du hast auch nicht den eindruck erweckt als würdest du mich nur irgendwo ein wenig leiden könn so wie du immer gleich aus dem thread getürmt bist, fals du wirklich willst hab ich kein problem mit
> 
> Ich grüße dich Razyl
> 
> ...


Ich kann jeden Menschen leiden,solange er sich ordentlich benimmt und freundlich ist.
Guten Abend Nuffing btw


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

ROFL
grad eine "sackratte"
als gegner gehabt (aklso s&f game, nicht rl >_<)



Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann jeden Menschen leiden,solange er sich ordentlich benimmt und freundlich ist.
> Guten Abend Nuffing btw



muss schlimm sein, sich selbst zu hassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> muss schlimm sein, sich selbst zu hassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich versuche immer möglichst Nett zu sein...
Wenn andere Leute (WIE DU) mir nicht so sehr auf die nerven gehen,würde das auch klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn andere Leute (WIE DU) mir nicht so sehr auf die nerven gehen,würde das auch klappen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach komm, in deinem tiefsten inneren magste mich doch :>


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Aloha & Ni Hao ...

Kommts mir so nur so vor oder sind die Mages im S&F Spiel net ein bissel op ? Über nacht regelmäßig angegriffen worden aber nur 2 Kämpfe verloren o0


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. Juni 2009)

Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

Irgendwie scheint S&F grad jeder zu spielen^^



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



abend


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach komm, in deinem tiefsten inneren magste mich doch :>


Nein,da brodelt nur der Hass für dich her =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein,da brodelt nur der Hass für dich her =)


:<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. Juni 2009)

Ich mag dich Brille.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich mag dich Brille.


\o/


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint S&F grad jeder zu spielen^^


Man macht ja genug Werbung dafür...^^



Grüne schrieb:


> :<


Hahah!


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man macht ja genug Werbung dafür...^^


jo, sind schon fast 8k aufm buffed server


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2009)

hmmm..grüne brille+razyl=langweilig...ich bin weg xD


----------



## Zonalar (27. Juni 2009)

*Brilles Signatur gelesen*

... einfach nur jämmerlich...


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

Naja ich bin dem spiel gegenüber geteilter meinung, an sich amchts super spaß, aber die pilze sollte man sichw enigens für teuer gold erkaufen könn oder so und nicht für geld...gab jetzt genug ausrüstungsstücke für die man pilze hin klatschen muss und dadurch dann equipt nachteil kriegt (obwohl man natürlich die stats auch so pushen kann aber leute mit so pilzen könn sich halt beides locker pushen was eben nen großen nachteil gibt der sich ansammelt :/)

Aber naja, so für zwischen durch ist schon super ^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hmmm..grüne brille+razyl=langweilig...ich bin weg xD


Bye bye



Benji9 schrieb:


> *Brilles Signatur gelesen*
> 
> ... einfach nur jämmerlich...


Wolltest du nicht deinen Computerkonsum reduzieren?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Brilles Signatur gelesen*
> 
> ... einfach nur jämmerlich...


verdammt, hätte ich gewusst, dass du kommst hät ich sie doch nicht weggemacht :<



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hmmm..grüne brille+razyl=langweilig...ich bin weg xD



tschö..
btw leech dich doch beim fest durch^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Wo ich schonmal hier bin:
Herr Dracun sendet euch nen schönen gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Herr Dracun sendet euch nen schönen gruß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sach ihm nen schönen gruß von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Oh man xD 

*Bier und Chips holen* *Gespannt auf die nächsten Antworten warte*


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

bohr ich verpass soutpark -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

die folge mim fantasieland hab ich jetzt schon wer weiss wie oft gesehen... :\


----------



## Lillyan (27. Juni 2009)

Wär das toll... ein Abend Nachtschwärmer ohne sich gegenseitig blöd anzumachen, nett miteinander zu plaudern und auch mal nicht über irgendwelche gebannten Leute zu reden...


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

ich finds schön, wenn man gesagt bekommt, dass es die immer noch gibt und die auch ma grüßen :\


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wär das toll... ein Abend Nachtschwärmer ohne sich gegenseitig blöd anzumachen, nett miteinander zu plaudern und auch mal nicht über irgendwelche gebannten Leute zu reden...


Wo haben wir uns gegenseitig blöd angemacht? 
Und ich hab doch nurn gruß ausgerichtet?


----------



## Lillyan (27. Juni 2009)

Es war eine Auflistung von Dingen... irgendwas ist halt immer :>


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es war eine Auflistung von Dingen... irgendwas ist halt immer :>


Wir haben bisher nur nett geplaudert oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

ich fand bisher entspannt hier >-<


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es war eine Auflistung von Dingen... irgendwas ist halt immer :>



Ich mach dich jetzt blöd an! du hast mich in der Arena umgehaun =D das kriegst du zurück! so, ich nehm an du kannst nicht jeden tag vorn pc sitzen =P irgendwann werd ich mehr zeit in S&F verbracht haben und dann bist du dran, jede 10 minuten 1 mal xD


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich mach dich jetzt blöd an! du hast mich in der Arena umgehaun =D das kriegst du zurück! so, ich nehm an du kannst nicht jeden tag vorn pc sitzen =P irgendwann werd ich mehr zeit in S&F verbracht haben und dann bist du dran, jede 10 minuten 1 mal xD


Bis dahin ist der Bashingschutz sicherlich aktiv...


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bis dahin ist der Bashingschutz sicherlich aktiv...


haste ja vorher noch n paar mal zeit mich aufm public zu ziehen.... -______-


----------



## Lillyan (27. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> so, ich nehm an du kannst nicht jeden tag vorn pc sitzen =P


Öhm... doch... strenggenommen schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haste ja vorher noch n paar mal zeit mich aufm public zu ziehen.... -______-


xD
Ich meins doch nur gut mit dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Lilly:
Bist du nicht bald fort,ein paar wochen? :>


----------



## Zonalar (27. Juni 2009)

Ich kehre einen Tag lang dem Buffed-forum dem Rücken, komme am Abend, müder und fertig nach hause, und das erste was ich lese ist, eine Signatur, die mehrere Satzfetzen von mir nimmt und sie neu zusammensetzt -.-
Ich hätte echt ein bisschen Reife erwartet.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Öhm... doch... strenggenommen schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Spoiler



es sei denn, du hast eine erleuchtung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich kehre einen Tag lang dem Buffed-forum dem Rücken, komme am Abend, müder und fertig nach hause, und das erste was ich lese ist, eine Signatur, die mehrere Satzfetzen von mir nimmt und sie neu zusammensetzt -.-
> Ich hätte echt ein bisschen Reife erwartet.



immerhin hab ich sie gekennzeichnet, dass sie nicht zsmgehören... :>


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich kehre einen Tag lang dem Buffed-forum dem Rücken, komme am Abend, müder und fertig nach hause, und das erste was ich lese ist, eine Signatur, die mehrere Satzfetzen von mir nimmt und sie neu zusammensetzt -.-
> Ich hätte echt ein bisschen Reife erwartet.


Und was ist daran so schlimm? Erklär es mir bitte


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Öhm... doch... strenggenommen schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



irgendwann ,wrist du es mal vergessen, oder irgendwas anderes, und dann werd ich da sein, und ein tag mehr leveln, und ich bin bereit ohhh ja ich bin bereit =D


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Naja ... so sind die Leute halt. Wenn man einmal dabei ist hört man halt ungern auf ...

Dum Di Dum ...

Beat It ...just Beat it


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> irgendwann ,wrist du es mal vergessen, oder irgendwas anderes, und dann werd ich da sein, und ein tag mehr leveln, und ich bin bereit ohhh ja ich bin bereit =D


dann kauft sich lilly pilze und du kommst nicht mehr nach xD


----------



## Lillyan (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann kauft sich lilly pilze und du kommst nicht mehr nach xD


Hab ich doch schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hab ich doch schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


>_<


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hab ich doch schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hass kugel schmeiß* ._.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hab ich doch schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast zuviel geld....


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich kehre einen Tag lang dem Buffed-forum dem Rücken, komme am Abend, müder und fertig nach hause, und das erste was ich lese ist, eine Signatur, die mehrere Satzfetzen von mir nimmt und sie neu zusammensetzt -.-
> Ich hätte echt ein bisschen Reife erwartet.



was ne signatur? jetzt bin ich neugierig :O....

btw..jaja bin ja doch nit weg...jetzt wo ich weiss das benji da ist, kanns ja nicht langweilig werden ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast zuviel geld....


dafür nicht mehr zu wenig pilze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (27. Juni 2009)

Oh, Tag Nuffing^^

Zu dem "Pc-Konsum reduzieren"
-Ich gehe über den Tag nicht mehr an den PC (wenn er nicht für schulische Zwecke gebraucht wird.) um meine Zeit sinnvoller einzusetzen. Dafür sorge ich, in dem ich den Stecker ziehe, und ihm im Schrank verstauen. Ab 22.00 hol ich ihn raus und checke E-Mails, einige wenige Beiträge, aber hauptsächlich führe ich ein Gespräch mit einer netten 23-Jährigen Frau, bis in den Schlaf :>


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dafür nicht mehr zu wenig pilze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die gehen auch irgendwann alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Zu dem "Pc-Konsum reduzieren"
> -Ich gehe über den Tag nicht mehr an den PC (wenn er nicht für schulische Zwecke gebraucht wird.) um meine Zeit sinnvoller einzusetzen. Dafür sorge ich, in dem ich den Stecker ziehe, und ihm im Schrank verstauen. Ab 22.00 hol ich ihn raus und checke E-Mails, einige wenige Beiträge, aber hauptsächlich führe ich ein Gespräch mit einer netten 23-Jährigen Frau, bis in den Schlaf :>


Du schließt dafür extra immer den pc ganz ab und verstaust ihn? Holla,wer sowas schon braucht... ähm egal.
Nette,23 Jährige Frau... Nonne \o/


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Oh, Tag Nuffing^^
> 
> Zu dem "Pc-Konsum reduzieren"
> -Ich gehe über den Tag nicht mehr an den PC (wenn er nicht für schulische Zwecke gebraucht wird.) um meine Zeit sinnvoller einzusetzen. Dafür sorge ich, in dem ich den Stecker ziehe, und ihm im Schrank verstauen. Ab 22.00 hol ich ihn raus und checke E-Mails, einige wenige Beiträge, aber hauptsächlich führe ich ein Gespräch mit einer netten 23-Jährigen Frau, bis in den Schlaf :>


Tag^^

nen tipp =D wenn du net auf den power knopf drückst geht der pc auch net an und du musst net das kabel hin un dher verstauen xD


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Hmm ... also iwie. fand ich Browser Spiele nich spaßiger als die keinen kommerziellen Zweck hatten(Hachja Galaxwars ) Pilze kaufen finde ich iwie. unfair =P


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Hmm ... also iwie. fand ich Browser Spiele nich spaßiger als die keinen kommerziellen Zweck hatten(Hachja Galaxwars ) Pilze kaufen finde ich iwie. unfair =P




Naja, wirklich aktiv spielt man so was nicht, es ist halt ne nette und lustige beschäftung zwischendurch, aber es ist einfach unfair das sich leute mit geld so extreme vorteile erarbeiten könn, platz 1 wird eigendlich der wo am meisten geld rein steckt und dadurch mehr geld, bessere items und mehr quest kriegt, was so ein browsergame kaput macht.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. Juni 2009)

Meine Katze hat grad schlecht geträumt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Meine Katze hat grad schlecht geträumt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Von dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Meine Katze hat grad schlecht geträumt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist sie auf einma aufgewacht und hochgesprungen oder woher weisstes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nette,23 Jährige Frau... Nonne \o/



oh leck, ich find diese witze einfach göttlich, schon letztens mit der erzfeindin  "satanistin" ich hab mich net mehr gerkriegt xD



Nuffing schrieb:


> Naja, wirklich aktiv spielt man so was nicht, es ist halt ne nette und lustige beschäftung zwischendurch, aber es ist einfach unfair das sich leute mit geld so extreme vorteile erarbeiten könn, platz 1 wird eigendlich der wo am meisten geld rein steckt und dadurch mehr geld, bessere items und mehr quest kriegt, was so ein browsergame kaput macht.



der meinung bin ich auch


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> oh leck, ich find diese witze einfach göttlich, schon letztens mit der erzfeindin  "satanistin" ich hab mich net mehr gerkriegt xD


Erzfeinding satanistin? Wo? oO


----------



## HGVermillion (27. Juni 2009)

Wer braucht schon Browserspiele, ich hab hier Anno 1404 und Overlord 2 liegen, und nach den ersten stunden kann ich mich nicht entscheiden welches ich weiterspiele, beide toppe ihre Vorgänger nochmal um einiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

overlord 2


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erzfeinding satanistin? Wo? oO



ach keine ahnung, benji hat halt irgendwas von ner erzfeindin in der schule erzählt, da kam nen spruch von nighfalls, "war sie eine satanistin?" xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Von dir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Grüne schrieb:


> ist sie auf einma aufgewacht und hochgesprungen oder woher weisstes?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne das nicht, aber sie hat während dem schlafen angefangen zu knurren.


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon Browserspiele, ich hab hier Anno 1404 und Overlord 2 liegen, und nach den ersten stunden kann ich mich nicht entscheiden welches ich weiterspiele, beide toppe ihre Vorgänger nochmal um einiges
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Anno mag ich net, Overlord 2 (ist das in deutschland schon drausen? in amazon kann mans nur vorbestellen) kauf ich mir noch ^^

Heut hab ich star ocean 4 gekriegt und hab mir schon mal tales of Vesperia oder wie das heißt vorbestellt und muss jetzt nur noch auf overlord 2 sparen =)


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ach keine ahnung, benji hat halt irgendwas von ner erzfeindin in der schule erzählt, da kam nen spruch von nighfalls, "war sie eine satanistin" xD


LOl ahahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Verdammt Overlord 2 ist schon raus ? Völli verpennt o0


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Verdammt Overlord 2 ist schon raus ? Völli verpennt o0



Ich glaub für pc ja, für xbox wohl erst am 29ten juni


----------



## HGVermillion (27. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Anno mag ich net, Overlord 2 (ist das in deutschland schon drausen? in amazon kann mans nur vorbestellen) kauf ich mir noch ^^


Overlord ist seid gestern draußen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nette,23 Jährige Frau... Nonne \o/



Die hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Die hier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hau ab mit den video ><


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Naja ... wollt es mir eh für Pc kaufen da meine Xbox "beschädigt" ist =P Naja morgen mal bei meinen Händler schauen ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Die hier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Overlord ist seid gestern draußen.



hmm eventuell hängt amazon auch einfach nur hinterher ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. Juni 2009)

Was habt ihr den? Ich find die nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (27. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Naja ... wollt es mir eh für Pc kaufen da meine Xbox "beschädigt" ist =P Naja morgen mal bei meinen Händler schauen ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier mal ein kleines Bild aus dem neuen Hauptquartier. Wärend der Belagerung und den kämpfen bin ich leider nicht dazu gekommen Bilder zu machen.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Was habt ihr den? Ich find die nett.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann sollten wir mal deinen geschmack ändern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Video



Wtf ? Über was singen die denn da bitte ? Oh man -.-

Rührei,Wackelpudding,Schlagsahne,Milch,Milch,Milch,Bier,Bretzel,Schinken


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm naja , ich muss sowieso erst mal den ersten teil durch spielen bzw will ich, dann muss ich noch star ocean durch zocken, tales of kommt auch noch, ich bin erst mal beschäftig xD aber sieht au f jeden fall geil aus


----------



## Zonalar (27. Juni 2009)

Ähm, ich verstaue das Stromkabel vom Pc. 

Und nein, sie is keine Nonne, auch keine Christin. 
Sie ist... was Besonderes. ;=)


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ähm, ich verstaue das Stromkabel vom Pc.
> 
> Und nein, sie is keine Nonne, auch keine Christin.
> Sie ist... was Besonderes. ;=)


Keine Christin? Sie passt nicht zu dir,sry.
BTW: 23? Das sind ja 7 Jahre unterschied... das wird nie was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ähm, ich verstaue das Stromkabel vom Pc.
> 
> Und nein, sie is keine Nonne, auch keine Christin.
> Sie ist... was Besonderes. ;=)



Was besonderes?hmm... Transexuell? XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ähm, ich verstaue das Stromkabel vom Pc.
> 
> Und nein, sie is keine Nonne, auch keine Christin.
> Sie ist... was Besonderes. ;=)


atheist? agnostiker? buddhistin?



Nuffing schrieb:


> Was besonderes?hmm... Transexuell? XD



rofl


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> atheist? agnostiker? buddhistin?
> 
> 
> 
> rofl



agnostiker? hör ich zum ersten mal :O


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Bild aus dem neuen Hauptquartier.



Hmm schaut scho nett aus =P Wird sofort morgen (heute) gekauft ... 

Aaaah verdammt ... 1 Drecks Ton daneben -.- Ich hasse Guitar Hero -.-


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> BTW: 23? Das sind ja 7 Jahre unterschied... das wird nie was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf alten Pferden lernt man reiten. :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> agnostiker? hör ich zum ersten mal :O


das sind leute, die die frage, ob es eine höhere macht gibt für unbeantwortbar oder irrelevant für das leben halten.



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Auf alten Pferden lernt man reiten. :>



dafür ist der sattel ausgeleiert


----------



## Zonalar (27. Juni 2009)

Ihr mögt wohl oberflächliche Witze, wa? =)

Liebe Kinder. Man kann als Junge und Mädchen eine Beziehung haben, die nicht gleich auf Sex hinausläuft. Es gibt verschiedene Arten von beziehung, und ich hab nicht vor, eine Liebesbeziehung mit ihr zu führen, und dies ist ihr klar.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Auf alten Pferden lernt man reiten. :>


Ob er das überhaupt will bzw. sie...



Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr mögt wohl oberflächliche Witze, wa? =)
> 
> Liebe Kinder. Man kann als Junge und Mädchen eine Beziehung haben, die nicht gleich auf Sex hinausläuft. Es gibt verschiedene Arten von beziehung, und ich hab nicht vor, eine Liebesbeziehung mit ihr zu führen, und dies ist ihr klar.


1. Ja klar doch
2.Wir sind nicht deine Kinder.
und zum 3. Das haben auch ne menge Leute vor dir gesagt... 
Naja wie gesagt,sie ist eh keine Christin,also passt sie einfach nicht zu dir :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Liebe Kinder. Man kann als Junge und Mädchen eine Beziehung haben, die nicht gleich auf Sex hinausläuft. Es gibt verschiedene Arten von beziehung, und ich hab nicht vor, eine Liebesbeziehung mit ihr zu führen, und dies ist ihr klar.


oh gott ist das herrlich.
benji erklärt die welt.
heute: beziehungen


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das sind leute, die die frage, ob es eine höhere macht gibt für unbeantwortbar oder irrelevant für das leben halten.



das ist ja mal das beste von allem...ok ab jetzt bin ich ein agnostiker!



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Auf alten Pferden lernt man reiten. :>



23 alt? oO..wohl ehr "reif"


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. Juni 2009)

Älter als er, also alt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das sind leute, die die frage, ob es eine höhere macht gibt für unbeantwortbar oder irrelevant für das leben halten.


Nice,würde ja zu mir passen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oh gott ist das herrlich.
> benji erklärt die welt.
> heute: beziehungen



Exactly what i thought ... =P


----------



## Zonalar (27. Juni 2009)

Ich habe geschrieben "Liebe Kinder". Kein Wort davon, dass ihr meine Kinder wäret.
(diese Vorstellung macht mir Angst...)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich habe geschrieben "Liebe Kinder". Kein Wort davon, dass ihr meine Kinder wäret.
> (diese Vorstellung macht mir Angst...)
> 
> 
> ...


Du machst uns damit,aber jünger und dich älter. Und das stimmt so nicht.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. Juni 2009)

Mir auch irgendwie.


"Gaudete! Gaudete! Christus est natus ex Maria Virgine: Gaudete!
Cunnilingus, Vagina, Fellatio, Phallus 
Phantasie, Orgie, multiple Orgasmus" *sing*


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Bevor ich mich da jetzt zu einem Kommentar hinreißen lassen möchte werde ich mir mal ein Bier holen ................


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich habe geschrieben "Liebe Kinder". Kein Wort davon, dass ihr meine Kinder wäret.
> (diese Vorstellung macht mir Angst...)


hast du angst, dass der storch uns nicht alle tragen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aero_one schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich da jetzt zu einem Kommentar hinreißen lassen möchte werde ich mir mal ein Bier holen ................



welche marke?^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> welche marke?^^


Säufer!


----------



## Zonalar (27. Juni 2009)

Das alter hat  nichts mit der persöhnlichen Reife zu tun.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Säufer!


nur weils mich interessiert? o_O



Benji9 schrieb:


> Das alter hat  nichts mit der persöhnlichen Reife zu tun.



interessant, dass das jmd mit 16 sagt, der auf einmal versucht reifer zu klingen, als er es bis vor kurzem noch vermuten ließ...


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

Naja =) ich geh jetzt mal Star ocean weiter zocken bis dann gute nacht euch allen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. Juni 2009)

Die Typen singen das Lied übrigens:


Ich hoffe vor denen habt ihr nicht auch so eine Angst.

Nuffing hab ich ja anscheidend mit dem Video vertrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Doch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Das alter hat  nichts mit der persöhnlichen Reife zu tun.


Ach,du denkst also du wärst geistig und persönlich Reifer als wir? *schmunzel*


----------



## Lillyan (27. Juni 2009)

Ohoh, was für Bildungslücken :>

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agnostizismus

Sollte für viele hier recht interessant sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (27. Juni 2009)

Was? nuffing geht? Dann hält mich nix mehr hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gehe Warcraft III zoggn oder guck nen FIlm, dann geh ich pennen. Bis denne


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> welche marke?^^



Eigentlich Becks ... ist aber keins mehr da, daher gibts leider nur Heineken


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was? nuffing geht? Dann hält mich nix mehr hier...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


TU ES NICHT!
besiege den dämon in dir! widerstehe dem drang, wc 3 zu zocken und lies ein buch!


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ohoh, was für Bildungslücken :>
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agnostizismus
> 
> ...


Nur mit Wiki Artikel kommen wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benji9 schrieb:


> Was? nuffing geht? Dann hält mich nix mehr hier...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Noja Nuffing wär ja fast in deinem Alter... würde ja fast passen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach,du denkst also du wärst geistig und persönlich Reifer als wir? *schmunzel*


Ich bin verantwortlich, für dass was ich schreibe, nicht für das was du verstehst.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was? nuffing geht? Dann hält mich nix mehr hier...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zoggste noch DotA?..biste seit unserer letzten runde besser geworden? ;D

edit: 


Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich bin verantwortlich, für dass was ich schreibe, nicht für das was du verstehst.



geklaut!


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich bin verantwortlich, für dass was ich schreibe, nicht für das was du verstehst.


na das haste aber schön nachgeplappert


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich bin verantwortlich, für dass was ich schreibe, nicht für das was du verstehst.


Dann sollte man es besser ausdrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BTW: Sätze klauen ist nicht sehr nett.


----------



## Lillyan (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur mit Wiki Artikel kommen wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da ists halt klein und fein zusammengefaßt.


----------



## Zonalar (27. Juni 2009)

Besser nicht wirklich ren. Dnen ich habe Starcraft für mich neu entdeck in den letzten 2 Monaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn du willst, können wir ne Runde wagen :=)


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Da ists halt klein und fein zusammengefaßt.


Du hättest das kleiner und feiner schreiben können,verehrte Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Leute. Ich muss leider sagen,d ass ich ab diesen Moment an, mein PC-Konsum massiv zurückschrauben werde. Dies bedeutet, dass ihr mich in en nächsten (voraussichtlich) Wochen nicht mehr sooft zu Geishct bekommen werdet. Beweggründe sind privat. Sagen wirs einfach so. Ich hatte ne Erleuchtung.






Benji9 schrieb:


> Oh, Tag Nuffing^^
> 
> Zu dem "Pc-Konsum reduzieren"
> -Ich gehe über den Tag nicht mehr an den PC (wenn er nicht für schulische Zwecke gebraucht wird.) um meine Zeit sinnvoller einzusetzen. Dafür sorge ich, in dem ich den Stecker ziehe, und ihm im Schrank verstauen. Ab 22.00 hol ich ihn raus und checke E-Mails, einige wenige Beiträge, aber hauptsächlich führe ich ein Gespräch mit einer netten 23-Jährigen Frau, bis in den Schlaf :>






Benji9 schrieb:


> Besser nicht wirklich ren. Dnen ich habe Starcraft für mich neu entdeck in den letzten 2 Monaten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schwach...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Besser nicht wirklich ren. Dnen ich habe Starcraft für mich neu entdeck in den letzten 2 Monaten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm.......naja ich zocke 1on1s in der esl..ich denke nicht dass das sinn machen würde^^

aber andererseids..so just4fun..hab ehh nix zuzun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (27. Juni 2009)

Nicht, wenn man sich wirklich informieren will... außerdem muss ich questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schwach...


Extrem schwach...
Die "besondere" hat wohl wieder aufgelegt *g*

@ lilly:
NERD!!!!111^^


----------



## Lillyan (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ lilly:
> NERD!!!!111^^


Jep... sogar Facebook sagt ich hätte das Hirn eines Nerds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jep... sogar Facebook sagt ich hätte das Hirn eines Nerds
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja kein Wunder,wenn man täglich im Buffed irc chat ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne Brille. Die Entscheidung hab ich gestern getroffen, nicht vor 2 Monaten. 
Sinn und Zweck ist, weniger Zeit mit dem Pc zu verbringen, aber sie nicht ganz zu untersagen. Sowieso ist jezz WE.


----------



## Lillyan (27. Juni 2009)

Ja, der verdirbt sogar die unschuldigsten Wesen *hust*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2009)

also benji, 1on1 dota?

wer will obs sein? ;D


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Grüne Brille. Die Entscheidung hab ich gestern getroffen, nicht vor 2 Monaten.
> Sinn und Zweck ist, weniger Zeit mit dem Pc zu verbringen, aber sie nicht ganz zu untersagen. Sowieso ist jezz WE.


Einfahc mal Spontan treffen... erinnert mich an "gute Vorsätze" für das neue Jahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber hey,immer sich widersprechen ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja, der verdirbt sogar die unschuldigsten Wesen *hust*


Du und unschuldig... du warst schon immer schuldig,nur Koom hat das verstärkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Grüne Brille. Die Entscheidung hab ich gestern getroffen, nicht vor 2 Monaten.
> Sinn und Zweck ist, weniger Zeit mit dem Pc zu verbringen, aber sie nicht ganz zu untersagen. Sowieso ist jezz WE.


ja, die entscheidung hast du gestern getroffen.
und wenn du schon so anfängst kann das ja gar nichts werden... 
und zum weniger zeit zum pc verbringen: du warst schion eine geraume zeit heute im n8schwärmer.
somit hast du sie nicht ganz untersagt.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, die entscheidung hast du gestern getroffen.
> und wenn du schon so anfängst kann das ja gar nichts werden...
> und zum weniger zeit zum pc verbringen: du warst schion eine geraume zeit heute im n8schwärmer.
> somit hast du sie nicht ganz untersagt.



tja der teufel ist eben unbezwingbar oO

so un nu lass data zoggn @benji!


----------



## Zonalar (27. Juni 2009)

Ren: Muss Battl-net updaten...

Brille und Razyl: Ihr habt ja keine Ahnung... und ich hab keine Lust, euch welche zu geben. Ihr dürft gerne in den Glauben leben, ich wäre ein kleiner inkompetenter Gnom, der mit sich selbst spricht. Wenn es euer Selbstwertgefühl pusht, bitte sehr —.—


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Brille und Razyl: *Ihr habt ja keine Ahnung*... und ich hab keine Lust, euch welche zu geben. Ihr dürft gerne in den Glauben leben, ich wäre ein kleiner inkompetenter Gnom, der mit sich selbst spricht. Wenn es euer Selbstwertgefühl pusht, bitte sehr &#8212;.&#8212;


Ach haben wir nicht? Was du nicht schon wieder alles weißt oO
Btw: sollte man nicht als Christ hilfsbereit sein und andere Leuten helfen? Also solltest du uns ja wohl auf die Sprünge helfen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Brille und Razyl: Ihr habt ja keine Ahnung... und ich hab keine Lust, euch welche zu geben. Ihr dürft gerne in den Glauben leben, ich wäre ein kleiner inkompetenter Gnom, der mit sich selbst spricht. Wenn es euer Selbstwertgefühl pusht, bitte sehr —.—


nicht inkompetent, sondern inkonsequent.
und dass du nicht mit dir selbst spricht hast du uns doch bewiesen, du redest schließlich mit ner 23 jährigen, die was besonderen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum keine ahnung geben wollen: mir auch recht, ist ja nicht mein problem. nur ich finde das extrem schwach und iwie auch selbstbetrügend... 
aber hey, ich bin ja nicht du :>


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Ich sags euch ...Gnome Elfen und diese ver****** Einhörner, alles ein komplott der Regierung.

Man, die Abenteuerlust geht viel zu schnell auf 0 need Pilze


----------



## Zonalar (27. Juni 2009)

Vllt würde eine Folge GTO euch viel mehr auf die Sprünge helfen, als ich dies mit Worten könnte. Denn ihr wollt meien Hilfe nicht,. Mich beschleicht eher das Gefühl, als wartet ihr nur auf Augenblicke, mich bloszustellen. Also haben weitere Erklärungen meinerseits für euch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Zonalar (27. Juni 2009)

Doppelpost... sry


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Also haben weitere Erklärungen meinerseits für euch keinen Sinn.


sie machen ja auch keinen...


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Also haben weitere Erklärungen meinerseits für euch keinen Sinn.


Als hätten sie je sinn gemacht oO


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Vllt würde eine Folge GTO euch viel mehr auf die Sprünge helfen, als ich dies mit Worten könnte. Denn ihr wollt meien Hilfe nicht,. Mich beschleicht eher das Gefühl, als wartet ihr nur auf Augenblicke, mich bloszustellen. Also haben weitere Erklärungen meinerseits für euch keinen Sinn.



GTO? was genau meinste damit?

btw. razyl+grüne brille sind eben ganz pöse mobber..musste dich in acht nehmen :O


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sie machen ja auch keinen...






Razyl schrieb:


> Als hätten sie je sinn gemacht oO



*hust* dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> btw. razyl+grüne brille sind eben ganz pöse mobber..musste dich in acht nehmen :O


pöse verleumdung :<


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> btw. razyl+grüne brille sind eben ganz pöse mobber..musste dich in acht nehmen :O


wo mobben wir denn?

@ Brille:
Mach mir net meine Posts nach! :<


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2009)

und aero one ist der quereinschläger xD


----------



## Zonalar (27. Juni 2009)

Keine ANgst, ren. ich kenne solche Typen von der Schule... =) Diese muss man einfach nur ignorieren, bis sie einen in Ruhe lassen. Und wenn sie dies ned tun...


----------



## Night falls (27. Juni 2009)

Gerade den nervenaufreibenden Prototype-Endbosskampf hinter mich gebracht. Ziemlich gut gewesen, des Spiel.

Für einen PC-Abstinenzler ist Benji hier aber noch gut dabei. Iphone gekauft?


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Keine ANgst, ren. ich kenne solche Typen von der Schule... =) Diese muss man einfach nur ignorieren, bis sie einen in Ruhe lassen. Und wenn sie dies ned tun...


Ach,die typen,die dir Montag bis Freitag das Essensgeld wegnehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> [...] Diese muss man einfach nur ignorieren, bis sie einen in Ruhe lassen. [...]


hm.
einerseits behauptest du, so leute wie uns zu kennen (dabei kennst du mich nicht mal, ich geb nicht so viel von meinem leben preis wie du...)
und man müsse uns ignorieren, andererseits antwortest du uns immer wieder, obwohl dus besser wissen müsstest... hmmmm


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

xD Ich bin eig. eher so der stille Beobachter aus der Ecke, teilweise muss ich mir echt verkneifen hier auf so manche Posts von dem ein oder anderen User zu antworten, aber zum Glück machen das ja andere hier =P

Ich sitz dann still kichernd in der Ecke ...

Btw. in meinem Zimmer riechts übelst nach Farbe & Aerosol, ich geh mal Dosen entsorgen *dum di dum*


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Für einen PC-Abstinenzler ist Benji hier aber noch gut dabei. Iphone gekauft?


seine dämonen sind zu stark! :>


----------



## Zonalar (27. Juni 2009)

bin bei 72% im Update, ren.

Night. Ab 22 Uhr benütze ich mein Pc wieder. Und heut is Freitag, am Samstag hab ich frei. ichw erde ein bissle Warcraft zoggn, dann schlafen und morgen mal schön mein zimmer aufräumen *seufz*


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Juni 2009)

Nabend !

Bier is aus :<

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nabend !
> 
> Bier is aus :<
> 
> lg


keine tanke in der nähe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

Wuhu mit level 5 nen level 7 krieger gekillt der 1k hp mehr hatte als ich ^.^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> bin bei 72% im Update, ren.




subba..wir spielen dann -arshom und 3 slots pro team mit npc´s auffüllen


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Wuhu mit level 5 nen level 7 krieger gekillt der 1k hp mehr hatte als ich ^.^



Mage ?

... Dem Bier ist alle schließe ich mich auch mal an...


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> keine tanke in der nähe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doch nur das is mir zu teuer, draußen schüttet wie sau und es is jetzt mitten in der Nacht (mein Mopedlicht geht nid :/ )

lg


----------



## Night falls (27. Juni 2009)

> subba..wir spielen dann -arshom und 3 slots pro team mit npc´s auffüllen


DotA-Spieler? Bei ner schnellen Runde wär ich selber auch noch dabei.
Mach einfach nen game im Bnet auf un sag mir GN.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> doch nur das is mir zu teuer, draußen schüttet wie sau und es is jetzt mitten in der Nacht (mein Mopedlicht geht nid :/ )
> 
> lg


joa, n haufen bescheidener umstände^^



Night schrieb:


> DotA-Spieler? Bei ner schnellen Runde wär ich selber auch noch dabei.



night falls gegen benji... wer wird da wohl gewinnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> DotA-Spieler? Bei ner schnellen Runde wär ich selber auch noch dabei.
> Mach einfach nen game im Bnet auf un sag mir GN.



also ich hat nen 1on1 gegen banji geplant, vllt lässt sich ein 2on2 arrangiern wenn noch einer bock hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (27. Juni 2009)

Ich würd solange Benji patcht gern nen Spielchen gegen Ren machn O:
EDIT Joa, oder nen 2n2. Hat denn Benji überhaupt schonmal DotA gespielt? Wenn nich wird des ja relativ öde ._.
Kann ja auch wer obsen, wenn Interesse besteht :>
Ich würd bei deinem Game ggn Benji auf jeden Fall dabei sein. ( un wenns nur zugucken is)


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa, n haufen bescheidener umstände^^


Naja man müsste Opfer geben für das höhere Ziel, aber ich begnüg mich mit Sprite und vll noch Popcorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer hat shaun of the dead heut(bzw. gestern) gesehen :>

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> wer hat shaun of the dead heut(bzw. gestern) gesehen :>
> 
> lg


teilweise, kenn den mittlerweile auswendig :>


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich würd solange Benji patcht gern nen Spielchen gegen Ren machn O:
> EDIT Joa, oder nen 2n2. Hat denn Benji überhaupt schonmal DotA gespielt? Wenn nich wird des ja relativ öde ._.



kk gn: hallo125, ich stell dann mit obs ein, wer zuschauen will soll halt joinen^^


----------



## Zonalar (27. Juni 2009)

Sry, Night. Aber hab den Patch jezz gerade fertig geloadet und bin bereit fürn spielchen


----------



## Night falls (27. Juni 2009)

Bist doch auf Northrend (europe) oder? Hallo125 funzt net


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sry, Night. Aber hab den Patch jezz gerade fertig geloadet und bin bereit fürn spielchen



k dann komm, da bist zuerst dran^^


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> teilweise, kenn den mittlerweile auswendig :>


Egal, ich schaus mir immer wieder gern an ^^

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Egal, ich schaus mir immer wieder gern an ^^
> 
> lg


jo, über n paar stellen kann man immer wieder lachen^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

So ich verabschiede mich mal. Nacht Brille,Nuffing,Humpel,Mefisthor, Ren, Aero, Night-Falls.
Btw: Night gewinnt gegen Benji


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

nacht razyl^^


----------



## Zonalar (27. Juni 2009)

...night, vllt bekommste noch diene Chance...w enndu nen  mitspieler auftreibst kannste mitmachen... hab nochnich tdne neuesten Patch gedownloadet..


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo, über n paar stellen kann man immer wieder lachen^^


besonders die Stelle bei der sie mit den Queues im takt zu dem Queen song auf den alten einhaun :>

"Dont Stop me Nooow" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Night falls (27. Juni 2009)

Sooo... Wenn noch wer zuschaun will, kanner joinen. hallo125 ist der gamename... gleich gehts los :>


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Aloha Razyl 

Man Jesus ... wieso haben die Höllander diese Bierflaschen so klein gemacht 0o ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> besonders die Stelle bei der sie mit den Queues im takt zu dem Queen song auf den alten einhaun :>
> 
> "Dont Stop me Nooow"
> 
> ...


jo, das ist echt ne hammerszene...
aber auch das ende im schuppen ist nice xD


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo, das ist echt ne hammerszene...
> aber auch das ende im schuppen ist nice xD


ja die is auch hammer  xD

oder die in der sie aus dem Pub gehen und den Zombie verarschen xD "Sollte er nicht Freeze sagen ? Oder Base" 

lg


----------



## Night falls (27. Juni 2009)

Nach den ersten 20sec sag ich als observer:
Benji verliert :O
EDIT: Ich möchte garnichtmehr gegen Benji spielen, aber Ren scheint gut zu sein. Machste danach noch nen game ggn mich?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ja die is auch hammer  xD
> 
> oder die in der sie aus dem Pub gehen und den Zombie verarschen xD "Sollte er nicht Freeze sagen ? Oder Base"
> 
> lg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw: hat hier jmd drag me to hell gesehen?
war vor kurzem im kino und konnte da auch herzlich lachen :>


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> btw: hat hier jmd drag me to hell gesehen?
> war vor kurzem im kino und konnte da auch herzlich lachen :>



0o gelacht ? Also was man so im Trailer sehen konnte war jetzt nicht direkt lustig, außer der alten Dame. Oder war der Film so schlecht ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> 0o gelacht ? Also was man so im Trailer sehen konnte war jetzt nicht direkt lustig, außer der alten Dame. Oder war der Film so schlecht ?


der film war nicht schlecht :>
und wie gesagt, er ist z.t. ein bisschen gruselig, aber größtenteils habe ich gelacht, denn ein paar szenen sind so übertrieben, dass sie nicht ernst gemeint sein können, und der film nimmt sich auch selbst nicht ganz so ernst.

edit: bin auch ma off.
gn8 euch allen :>


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Naja vom Trailer her sieht der Film auf jeden Fall net schlecht aus ... vllt. mal anschauen, aber iwie. find ich die "Horror" Filme heutzutage eher so lächerlich langweilig.

Zwar sind Effekte etc. alles besser geworden aber iwie. ist die Story doch teilweise so stupide und die Umsetzung so langweilig und vorhersehbar =P


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2009)

jo schade dass benji so schnell aufgegeben hat^^

also, soll ich aufmachen nightfalls?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. Juni 2009)

Bin auch pennen, nacht zusammen.


----------



## Night falls (27. Juni 2009)

Jop, hau rein!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2009)

gn: hallo126


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Also Blizzard ist ja mal zum absoluten Geldscheffel Unternehmen geworden ... erst diese dämlich Plastik Tier Fiuren zum kaufen und jetzt ein Live Stream von der Blizzcon für 30 € o0 Wtf mehr kann ich echt dazu net sagen

Oh man ... wie ich mich auf September freue


----------



## Ænim (27. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Also Blizzard ist ja mal zum absoluten Geldscheffel Unternehmen geworden ... erst diese dämlich Plastik Tier Fiuren zum kaufen und jetzt ein Live Stream von der Blizzcon für 30 € o0 Wtf mehr kann ich echt dazu net sagen
> 
> Oh man ... wie ich mich auf September freue




Joo, absolut richtig!... Blanker Komerz, allerdings ist das eg normal.. Blizz mach games ja auch um Geld zu scheffeln nicht um einfach nur Leute ne beschäftigung zu geben.. 
Was is den im September, helf mir mal auf die sprünge^^


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Ænim schrieb:


> Was is den im September, helf mir mal auf die sprünge^^



Wenns nicht früher oder später sein wird kommt dann Aion raus ... und bevor jetzt die 
"Ach, das wird auch net besser als Wow Welle anfängt" 

1.) We see 
2.) Who cares ?

Hmm obwohl ich alle Dosen aus meinem Zimmer geworfen habe stinkts hier immer noch übelst nach Aerosol ... keine gute Mischung mit dem Bier o0


----------



## Ænim (27. Juni 2009)

Jo.. Unser Gildenmeister schwärmt auch von Aion, sicherlich ein gute abwechslung zu WoW.
Da ich aber erst letztes jahr mit wow angefangen hab kommt für mich erstmal kein anderes mmorpg in frage da ich momentan noch zufrieden mit wow bin.
Demensprechend 2.)

Solang es nur Berotec Aerosol ist gehts ja noch ;D.. 

Egal bin film schauen damit die arbeiszeit vorbeigeht.. gn8 noch ;D


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juni 2009)

îch will endlich mal glück beim würfeln haben -.-
damit gute nacht. is n wunder dass ich naxx überhaupt durchgehalten hab^^


----------



## Night falls (27. Juni 2009)

@ REN: gg!
Können ja mal beizeiten zusammen in nem Team spielen oder so...
(ich hab gewonnen :>)

Bin pennen, gute Nacht!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> @ REN: gg!
> Können ja mal beizeiten zusammen in nem Team spielen oder so...
> 
> Bin pennen, gute Nacht!



jep gg 
wär ne überlegung wert^^

bin auch mal penne gn8


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

tag leute, was ist denn heute kaput das hier noch keiner reinschreibt obwohl es schon längst 21 uhr ist?


----------



## Stress05 (27. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht machen alle partys und wir Freak sind noch vor dem pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> tag leute, was ist denn heute kaput das hier noch keiner reinschreibt obwohl es schon längst 21 uhr ist?


Kaum noch jemand interessiert sich für den Nachtschwärmer...


----------



## mastergamer (27. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 R.i.P. Nachtschwärmer-Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Juni 2009)

Hmm scheint so...

Achja Abend


----------



## mastergamer (27. Juni 2009)

Nabend erstmal.

Jemand irgendwelche Vorschläge, wie wir den Thread zum Leben erwecken können?


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

besorgt willige weiber dann füllt sich das hier ruck zuck


----------



## mastergamer (27. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> besorgt willige weiber dann füllt sich das hier ruck zuck



Eines haben wir schon hier. *fies grins* Nein, scherz .. wobei ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir wäre es mit mehr Werbung für diesen Thread?


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Eines haben wir schon hier. *fies grins* Nein, scherz .. wobei ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bin nicht willig =P 

xD wie soll die werbung aussehen?: nachtschwärmer! cocks und nutten für alle!


----------



## Stress05 (27. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> besorgt willige weiber dann füllt sich das hier ruck zuck



aber nicht wenn die so aussehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (27. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ich bin nicht willig =P
> 
> xD wie soll die werbung aussehen?: nachtschwärmer! cocks und nutten für alle!



Hm. Das weiß ich nicht. Das von dir gennante wär' ja ne' möglichkeit. Andere möglichkeiten wären: 

Den Nachtschwärmer in dem Zitat-Dings erwähnen
Den Nachtschwärmer in anderen Threads erwähnen/empfehlen etc.
.. usw.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> *ich bin nicht willig =P
> *
> xD wie soll die werbung aussehen?: nachtschwärmer! cocks und nutten für alle!


verdammt.

aber frauem würden die jungens hier garantiert zum spammen und acuh zum regeln brechen animieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> verdammt.
> 
> aber frauem würden die jungens hier garantiert zum spammen und acuh zum regeln brechen animieren
> 
> ...



Klar, man muss nur wissen wie man mit seinen spielzeug spielt =P


----------



## mastergamer (27. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Klar, man muss nur wissen wie man mit seinen spielzeug spielt =P



Ich bin aber kein Spielzeug ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (27. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Klar, man muss nur wissen wie man mit seinen *spielzeug spielt* =P



*WAS ? du spielst mit Spielzeug *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

abend


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend



Du kommst gerade richtig ich hab nen riesen hunger =) 

Abend^^


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

aloha


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Du kommst gerade richtig ich hab nen riesen hunger =)
> 
> Abend^^



mhh

frag kronas der dürfte noch n stück haben


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

und was macht ihr grad so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> und was macht ihr grad so?


doubleposts lesen


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> und was macht ihr grad so?



Essen, Cowboy Bebop schauen und Wow daddeln ...


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> doubleposts lesen



wenn niemand was schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Brille müffelt :<

btw;
Abend Moo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Hmm toll diese Staubfilter im Pc ... vllt. sollte man die nur öfters mal saubermachen =P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille müffelt :<


nö.
ich rieche nach parfum


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille müffelt :<
> 
> btw;
> Abend Moo
> ...


hilf mir mal in meinem andern thread du games suchti^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Hmm toll diese Staubfilter im Pc ... vllt. sollte man die nur öfters mal saubermachen =P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


legga


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hilf mir mal in meinem andern thread du games suchti^^


Ich hab vllt. ne Menge Spiele,aber bin noch lange kein Suchti und btw. hab ich fast keine Ahnung von Konsolenspielen,sry Trolli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
erinnert mich daran,nochen Blog über Damnation und BFHEROES zu schreiben grml


----------



## Anduris (27. Juni 2009)

abend


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> abend



Aloha


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab vllt. ne Menge Spiele,aber bin noch lange kein Suchti und btw. hab ich fast keine Ahnung von Konsolenspielen,sry Trolli
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


es gibt bestimmt ne pc umsetzung!^^


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

abend anduris

Razyl, du wolltest noch n Blog über BFHEROES und Damnation schreiben.

BFheroes lad ich mir grad runter^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> es gibt bestimmt ne pc umsetzung!^^


Trotzdem sagt mir deine Beschreibung mal rein gar nichts oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> es gibt bestimmt ne pc umsetzung!^^


aber so viele spiele kanns auch gar nicht geben, in der man in ner papiertüte zurückkommt... >-<


----------



## Ocian (27. Juni 2009)

Naben ihr,

ich war heute bei den harley Days und bin nach 7 Stunden dort total K.O.


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trotzdem sagt mir deine Beschreibung mal rein gar nichts oO



welches spiel hat er dir den beschrieben?


----------



## Stress05 (27. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> und was macht ihr grad so?



Cod 4 Spielen (deckung gehen granate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und zwischen durch hier rein schauen


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Juni 2009)

Nabend 

Ich bin so unfähig wenn es darum geht Bearbeitungstechniken auf Bilder von realen personen zu machen :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Naben ihr,
> 
> ich war heute bei den harley Days und bin nach 7 Stunden dort total K.O.


Huhu Ocian,
und wenn du K.O. bist,geh schlafen *g*



mookuh schrieb:


> welches spiel hat er dir den beschrieben?


Steht doch in seinen Thread oO


@ Mef:
für deine freundin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> in dem video des liedes, was ich suche, läuft ein mann durch einen tunnel.
> er wird ständig von autos angefahren/umgefahren.
> bis er schließlich am ende in einer pose stehen bleibt und das auto, das ihn anfährt zerschmettert wird (also es fährt auf und er bewegt sich nicht vom fleck).
> es kam glaube ich auch mal bei mtv masters.
> danke im voraus.




vll kennt ja hier im thread das jmd... *g*


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Naben ihr,
> 
> ich war heute bei den harley Days und bin nach 7 Stunden dort total K.O.



War es wenigstens die Anstrengung wert?



Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Ich bin so unfähig wenn es darum geht Bearbeitungstechniken auf Bilder von realen personen zu machen :/
> 
> ...



Ist das, das bearbeitete Bild? Und was wolltest du daran verändern?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ist das, das bearbeitete Bild? Und was wolltest du daran verändern?


ioch glaube nicht, dass das herz vorher an der wand war^^


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Mef:
> für deine freundin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, das mach ich nur weil mir langweilig ist 

lg


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll kennt ja hier im thread das jmd... *g*



nö sagt mir so auf die schnelle nichts



Grüne schrieb:


> ioch glaube nicht, dass das herz vorher an der wand war^^



hmm stimmt^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Achtung:  Grüne Brille,der überteuerte Nachtschwärmer Star packt aus!!!
Wie der Star eben auf einer blitzartig einberufenen Presseveranstaltung preisgegeben hat,hat er nie eine Grüne Brille besessen. Tausende von Fans sind entsetzt und geschockt. Näheres dazu in einer Stunde exklusiv bei Razyl TV!


----------



## Ocian (27. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> War es wenigstens die Anstrengung wert?



Klar war es das Wert, habe auch ordentlich viele Fotos gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schlafen möchte ich noch nicht, auch wenn ich morgen Mittag dann auf das Idee 140. Derby gehe.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> War es wenigstens die Anstrengung wert?
> 
> 
> 
> Ist das, das bearbeitete Bild? Und was wolltest du daran verändern?


Hab sie ein wenig kontrastreicher gemacht, einen hintergrund gebastelt und sie in den hintergrund eingebaut 

Vorher wars nur das




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achtung:  Grüne Brille,der überteuerte Nachtschwärmer Star packt aus!!!
> Wie der Star eben auf einer blitzartig einberufenen Presseveranstaltung preisgegeben hat,hat er nie eine Grüne Brille besessen. Tausende von Fans sind entsetzt und geschockt. Näheres dazu in einer Stunde exklusiv bei Razyl TV!


wtf?


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achtung:  Grüne Brille,der überteuerte Nachtschwärmer Star packt aus!!!
> Wie der Star eben auf einer blitzartig einberufenen Presseveranstaltung preisgegeben hat,hat er nie eine Grüne Brille besessen. Tausende von Fans sind entsetzt und geschockt. Näheres dazu in einer Stunde exklusiv bei Razyl TV!



Oh noez !


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achtung:  Grüne Brille,der überteuerte Nachtschwärmer Star packt aus!!!
> Wie der Star eben auf einer blitzartig einberufenen Presseveranstaltung preisgegeben hat,hat er nie eine Grüne Brille besessen. Tausende von Fans sind entsetzt und geschockt. Näheres dazu in einer Stunde exklusiv bei Razyl TV!



Warum erst in einer Stunde   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Warum erst in einer Stunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil vorher die anderen pressetypen fragen stellen dürfen.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achtung:  Grüne Brille,der überteuerte Nachtschwärmer Star packt aus!!!
> Wie der Star eben auf einer blitzartig einberufenen Presseveranstaltung preisgegeben hat,hat er nie eine Grüne Brille besessen. Tausende von Fans sind entsetzt und geschockt. Näheres dazu in einer Stunde exklusiv bei Razyl TV!


Mein Leben hat keinen Sinn mehr :<

*vom sessel auf den gaaaanz weit entfernten fußboden spring*

lg


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil vorher die anderen pressetypen fragen stellen dürfen.



Frag doch mal ganz nett, er lässt dich sicher vor :>



Mefisthor schrieb:


> Mein Leben hat keinen Sinn mehr :<
> 
> *vom sessel auf den gaaaanz weit entfernten fußboden spring*
> 
> lg



omg

*notarzt ruf*


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Frag doch mal ganz nett, er lässt dich sicher vor :>





> ich habe meinen anwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalt bei mir



und sage nix dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Frag doch mal ganz nett, er lässt dich sicher vor :>


Nein,wartet die 1h ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Juni 2009)

*tot - durch den sprung aus weniger als einem halben meter höhe - am boden lieg*


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und sage nix dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



komm schon ein exclusiv interview für den nachtschwärmer

damit können wir leute hierherein locken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> damit können wir leute hierherein locken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich werde auf ein lockmittel für einen thread reduziert?...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich werde auf ein lockmittel für einen thread reduziert?...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach Quatsch. Das sind die Gerüchte Herr Brille. Lassen sie sich nicht beirren.


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich werde auf ein lockmittel für einen thread reduziert?...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht reduziert, nur dafür verwendet.
Danach geht alles wieder seinen gewohnten Gang...


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Nicht reduziert, nur dafür verwendet.


durch die verwendung von mir als lockmittel reduzierst du mich auf selbiges :<


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Juni 2009)

aus frust durch die info das brille nie eine brille hatte und durch meinen tod hab ich mir jetzt popcorn geholt

*frustfress*

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> [...]und durch meinen tod hab ich mir jetzt popcorn geholt


hrhr


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hrhr


man darf doch wohl noch als untoter auferstehen !!

lg


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> durch die verwendung von mir als lockmittel reduzierst du mich auf selbiges :<



Nicht du, deine Interview wird verwendet


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Nicht du, deine Interview wird verwendet


das interview, das ich geben soll.
(tu ich aber nicht, hat mir mein anwalt *hust* geraten)


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Juni 2009)

was haltet ihr jetzt überhaupt von dem bild das ich vorhin gepostet habe ?

eher "das sieht gut aus würd ich ihr zeigen" oder eher "omg die lacht dich doch aus wenn die das sieht"^^

lg


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das interview, das ich geben soll.
> (tu ich aber nicht, hat mir mein anwalt *hust* geraten)



Wir schreiben von einer "anonymen Person"


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

naja
durch deine bearbeitung sieht man die peinlichen vorhänge nicht mehr.

zum bild an sich:
ich mag solche bilder überhaupt nicht...


----------



## Mefisthor (27. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wir schreiben von einer "anonymen Person"


"Eine anonyme Person hat zugegeben niemals eine Grüne brille bessesen zu haben"

klingt gut ! ^^

lg


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das interview, das ich geben soll.
> (tu ich aber nicht, hat mir mein anwalt *hust* geraten)


Das interview hab ich doch schon längst. Das arbeite ich nun um in einen sachlichen Text. Nähere Infos dazu bald.


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> "omg die lacht dich doch aus wenn die das sieht"^^



Ich würde zwar nicht direkt auslachen sagen, aber ich finde das Bild nicht so prickelnd ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

*tüte chips aufmach und den nachtschwärmern welche anbiet*


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *tüte chips aufmach und den nachtschwärmern welche anbietet*



Klar, herdamit!

Danke Brille


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *tüte chips aufmach und den nachtschwärmern welche anbiet*


danke schatzi <3

btw: besorg dir mal wieder n ava


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> danke schatzi <3
> 
> btw: besorg dir mal wieder n ava


kein problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nä, iwie kb auf nen ava


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juni 2009)

aber ich überseh dich jetz so oft =(


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> aber ich überseh dich jetz so oft =(


:<


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

hey da ist ja n ava :>


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nä, iwie kb auf nen ava


Sch*** Ava sry :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sch*** Ava sry :>


is einer von buffed


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> is einer von buffed


Von Buffed? OO


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

einstellungen
avatar bearbeiten
basis galerie - wechseln
ipb community pack


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juni 2009)

danke brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (27. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte keine Cola mehr trinken sollen, ich glaub ich kann net einschlafen oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> danke brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


für dich doch gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ocian schrieb:


> Ich hätte keine Cola mehr trinken sollen, ich glaub ich kann net einschlafen oO


nimm halt noch schlafpillen und guck, was gewinnt


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich hätte keine Cola mehr trinken sollen, ich glaub ich kann net einschlafen oO



sei froh das es nur cola war

ich hätte irgendwo noch koffein tabletten rumliegen die würden dich besser wachhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Wir haben mit Nachtschwärmer Star *Grüne Brille* gesprochen. Jedoch durften wir nur die Frage stellen,warum er nie eine Grüne Brille trug. Die Antwort war recht durcheinander und langatmig.
Hier nun eine Kurzfassung der Antwort in einem Text:
Er hat den Namen natürlich nie gewählt wegen eines Songs,der ebenfalls so hieß,genauso wenig,weil er eine Grüne Brille trug,die er natürlich die trug,wie er ja selbst zugegeben hat.In seiner Kindheit haben ihn seine Mitschüler immer "Grüne Brille "genannt,weil er grüne Augen hatte und er hatte eine Brille auf hatte. Durch seine extrem starken grünen Augen schien es öfters so,dass seine Brillengläser leicht grünlich aussahen,woraufhin der name "Grüne Brille" entstanden ist. 
Warum der Star erst jetzt mit der Tatsache herauskam und seine Fans im Glauben ließ,er würde wirklich eine richtige Grüne Brille tragen,wollte er uns nicht verraten. Als wir ihm eine weitere Frage stellen wollten,wurden wir von seinen Bodyguards hinausgeworfen.






Btw: Neuer Blog auf http://razyl.wordpress.com/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir haben mit Nachtschwärmer Star *Grüne Brille* gesprochen. Jedoch durften wir nur die Frage stellen,warum er nie eine Grüne Brille trug. [...]


w...t...f...


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir haben mit Nachtschwärmer Star *Grüne Brille* gesprochen. Jedoch durften wir nur die Frage stellen,warum er nie eine Grüne Brille trug. Die Antwort war recht durcheinander und langatmig.
> Hier nun eine Kurzfassung der Antwort in einem Text:
> Er hat den Namen natürlich nie gewählt wegen eines Songs,der ebenfalls so hieß,genauso wenig,weil er eine Grüne Brille trug,die er natürlich die trug,wie er ja selbst zugegeben hat.In seiner Kindheit haben ihn seine Mitschüler immer "Grüne Brille "genannt,weil er grüne Augen hatte und er hatte eine Brille auf hatte. Durch seine extrem starken grünen Augen schien es öfters so,dass seine Brillengläser leicht grünlich aussahen,woraufhin der name "Grüne Brille" entstanden ist.
> Warum der Star erst jetzt mit der Tatsache herauskam und seine Fans im Glauben ließ,er würde wirklich eine richtige Grüne Brille tragen,wollte er uns nicht verraten. Als wir ihm eine weitere Frage stellen wollten,wurden wir von seinen Bodyguards hinausgeworfen.




yeah es ist enthüllt


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Weitere Tatsachen über unseren Helden,werdet ihr demnächst erfahren. Wie immer auf Razyl TV. Schaltet also wieder ein,wenn es heißt: "Grüne Brille - Star oder nur eine Täuschung?"!


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir haben mit Nachtschwärmer Star *Grüne Brille* gesprochen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da fällt mir doch glatt nichts mehr zu ein ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RA06Z5e1ZFc


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Da fällt mir doch glatt nichts mehr zu ein ...


wozu das vid?
geht doch auch so
............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wozu das vid?



Weil ich eh auf Youtube gammel und das Bild einfach langsam ausgelutscht finde ...

Edit: Ausserdem ist die Musik im Hintergrund so schön entspannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Nächste Enthüllungen aus den Leben der Nachtschwärmer Stars sind geplant. Übermorgen werdet ihr mehr erfahren. Unsere Reportet arbeiten 24/7 - seit also gespannt.


----------



## mastergamer (27. Juni 2009)

............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

das youtube video verbraucht nicht so viel platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Weil ich eh auf Youtube gammel und das Bild einfach langsam ausgelutscht finde ...


naja, das vid an sich zeigt auch nur n paar sek das bild...
:\


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, das vid an sich zeigt auch nur n paar sek das bild...
> :\



Joa habs schon gegen n anderes geändert ^^ ... 



> Nächste Enthüllungen aus den Leben der Nachtschwärmer Stars sind geplant. Übermorgen werdet ihr mehr erfahren. Unsere Reportet arbeiten 24/7 - seit also gespannt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2009)

Keine Angst Aero_One du bist es definitiv nicht.

Und nein es ist auch nicht Nuffing!


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nächste Enthüllungen aus den Leben der Nachtschwärmer Stars sind geplant. Übermorgen werdet ihr mehr erfahren. Unsere Reportet arbeiten 24/7 - seit also gespannt.



an wem sind sie dran?
gib uns info?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und nein es ist auch nicht Nuffing!






mookuh schrieb:


> gib uns info?


da hast du info...


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nächste Enthüllungen aus den Leben der *Nachtschwärmer Stars *sind geplant.
> Keine Angst Aero_One du bist es definitiv nicht.



Wäre ja auch unlogisch da ich bei weiten noch nicht so lange wie andere hier bin.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> an wem sind sie dran?
> gib uns info?


Sie sind an jemanden dran,der schon länger hier postet.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2009)

kruaal


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2009)

Wer ist Kruaal?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ............................................________
> ....................................,.-&#8216;&#8221;...................``~.,
> .............................,.-&#8221;...................................&#8220;-.,
> .........................,/...............................................&#8221;:,
> ...


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=7250


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer ist Kruaal?



omg du kennst nicht den gott der nachtschwärmer xD


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juni 2009)

Tjoaa ....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=7250


Den typ kennt doch kein mensch mehr oO


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Den typ kennt doch kein mensch mehr oO



welch ketzerei!

ich erwartete ehr so´n satz wie: "ohhh nein, wie konnte ich nur so unwissend sein, bitte verzeiht, ich bin es nicht würdig!" ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juni 2009)

kennt doch niemand mehr den laxx!
udn das is auch nich schlimm!


----------



## Skatero (28. Juni 2009)

Seid ihr alle eingeschlafen?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle eingeschlafen?



für mich hat der tag erst begennen, ich bin heut um 6 uhr morgens ins bett und um 17uhr aufgestanden xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Juni 2009)

Abääänd.

Edit: Mögt ihr micht nicht, oder warum antwortet keiner? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (28. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle eingeschlafen?



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz    oh ja ne sry war gerade auf der Tastur eingenickt


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Juni 2009)

Da hier so der Bär steppt bin ich mal pennen, nacht zusammen. :>


----------



## Manoroth (28. Juni 2009)

mooorgen leute^^


----------



## mastergamer (28. Juni 2009)

Morgäänn


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Juni 2009)

brrrrrrrreeeeeee


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juni 2009)

Auch wieder nach einer Fressattacke da ... man das scheiß aufräumen hat fast ne Std. gedauert -.-


----------



## Manoroth (28. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Auch wieder nach einer Fressattacke da ... man das scheiß aufräumen hat fast ne Std. gedauert -.-



was hast du den gekocht das du ne stunde aufgeräumt hast?^^


----------



## Valnir_Kamui (28. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Auch wieder nach einer Fressattacke da ... man das scheiß aufräumen hat fast ne Std. gedauert -.-




alzheimer bulimie? den ganzen tag unmengen von essen fressen,und danach vergessen zu kotzen?


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juni 2009)

Selbstgemachte Pizza und nen bunt gemischten Salat. 

Problem war nur das ne Freundin noch mit ihrem Hund da war und der mit die Eier fürn Pizzateig von Tisch geklaut hat und die dann aufm Boden alle zermatscht sind... da den Hund das aber net so recht störte, das der voller Ei war trabte der erstmal gemütlich durch die Küche und hat alles schön vollgesifft -.-
Daher musste ich halt noch die Küche putzen bevor da morgen alles klebt wie Sau ...

Man wie ich diesen Flöhfänger hasse !


----------



## Manoroth (28. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Selbstgemachte Pizza und nen bunt gemischten Salat.
> 
> Problem war nur das ne Freundin noch mit ihrem Hund da war und der mit die Eier fürn Pizzateig von Tisch geklaut hat und die dann aufm Boden alle zermatscht sind... da den Hund das aber net so recht störte, das der voller Ei war trabte der erstmal gemütlich durch die Küche und hat alles schön vollgesifft -.-
> Daher musste ich halt noch die Küche putzen bevor da morgen alles klebt wie Sau ...
> ...



die soltle ihren hund ma besser erzihen^^


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juni 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> die soltle ihren hund ma besser erzihen^^


Bei dem ist Hopfen und Malz verloren ... der klaut bei denen sogar Wurst ausm Kühlschrank. Das sagt doch wohl alles über diesen Hund ...


----------



## Manoroth (28. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Bei dem ist Hopfen und Malz verloren ... der klaut bei denen sogar Wurst ausm Kühlschrank. Das sagt doch wohl alles über diesen Hund ...



ne eher über die besitzer^^ n hund kann nix für sein verhalten das is halt von natur aus so bei denen. aber man kann sie anders erzihen. aber sie hat das scsheinbar verpatzt^^


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juni 2009)

Tjoa ... da geb ich dir recht, wenn man das einmal verpasst hat kann man das vergessen. Gilt aber nicht nur bei Hunden 
... denn was einem die Mutter nicht beibringen konnte, schafft selbst die beste Freundin nicht

Naja whatever, der Hund hat erstmal keinen Einlass mehr bei mir =P

Mal so in die Runde frag 

Lohnt es sich Transformers 2 anzuschauen ?


----------



## Manoroth (28. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Tjoa ... da geb ich dir recht, wenn man das einmal verpasst hat kann man das vergessen. Gilt aber nicht nur bei Hunden
> ... denn was einem die Mutter nicht beibringen konnte, schafft selbst die beste Freundin nicht
> 
> Naja whatever, der Hund hat erstmal keinen Einlass mehr bei mir =P
> ...



meiner meinung nach: JA! schau ihn dir an der is der hammer^^ hab ihn gerade heute abend im kino gesehn^^ story mässig ist er net so der hammer aber die action ist nr1^^ und auch wie er gemacht is... göttlich^^ gehe ihn wohl noch n zweites mal schauen^^


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juni 2009)

Joa habs nur eben im Ts mitbekommen und hörte sich net schlecht an ... werde dann mal morgen schauen was sich Kartentechnisch da so machen lässt in unserem Kino.

Mal weiter Bleach schauen bin ...


----------



## Manoroth (28. Juni 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Joa habs nur eben im Ts mitbekommen und hörte sich net schlecht an ... werde dann mal morgen schauen was sich Kartentechnisch da so machen lässt in unserem Kino.
> 
> Mal weiter Bleach schauen bin ...



viel spass^^


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juni 2009)

o0 Sind wir echt alleine hier ? Man der Nachtschwärmer schwächelt immer mehr =P


----------



## Skatero (28. Juni 2009)

Man ich bin zu müde für einen Nachtraid. Ich geh schlafen.
Und euch Nachtschwärmern wünsch ich noch viel Spass.

_Gn8_


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juni 2009)

Naja ... ich hau mich dann auch mal hin. Schönen Sonntag morgen den restlichen verbleibenen und Frühaufstehern


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2009)

so, ava, sig und titel wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: nabend und afk - essen


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2009)

Sch** ava aber nette sig *g*


----------



## mastergamer (28. Juni 2009)

Nabend.


----------



## Manoroth (28. Juni 2009)

miep


----------



## RaidingFire (28. Juni 2009)

Alter Schwede war ich hier seit so langer Zeit nichtmehr on..
Wie läufts bei euch im Fledermausnest?
Hoffentlich kommt Melih mal wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2009)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt Melih mal wieder on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Melih wird gar nicht mehr on kommen...


----------



## RaidingFire (28. Juni 2009)

Wieso?


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2009)

3x darfst du raten... wenn man hier nicht mehr posten kann,kann es eigentlich nur eins sein


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Juni 2009)

Ischias?

kommt schon... so schlecht war der auch nich  xD

nuja ich geh pennen GN8 
mfg Terror


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sch** ava aber nette sig *g*


ich mag den ava iwie


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich mag den ava iwie


Du bist ja auch sonen hund *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich mag den ava iwie


ich nüch


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich nüch


:<


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2009)

Ha siehste brille \o/ Sogar Trolli stimmt zu


----------



## RaidingFire (28. Juni 2009)

Ich wiederrum mag ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hunde 4 the win!


----------



## Skatero (28. Juni 2009)

Ich mag ihn nicht und das ist ja entscheidend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich mag ihn nicht und das ist ja entscheidend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sagt wer?


----------



## Skatero (28. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagt wer?


Ja ich natürlich.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja ich natürlich.


pff


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juni 2009)

Find den nice, nur Golden Retriever sind net so meine Hunde iwie.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juni 2009)

bin mal bissl bb/schmied skilln. macht nix kaputt hier!


----------



## RaidingFire (28. Juni 2009)

*Blumenvase umschmeiß*

Nur weils der Nachtschwärmer thread ist könnte man auch ruhig das Licht anmachen.Schnell wegkehren..
*kehr*


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2009)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> *Blumenvase umschmeiß*
> 
> Nur weils der Nachtschwärmer thread ist könnte man auch ruhig das Licht anmachen.Schnell wegkehren..
> *kehr*


du musst ja nicht in den dunklen trhead gehen.
das war eine der besten vasen hier :<


----------



## Anduris (28. Juni 2009)

moin ihr suchtis


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> moin ihr suchtis


wieso suchtis?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> moin ihr suchtis


bist du der schami von d zwei drei l, der grad die ganzen npc's in bb gekillt hat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bist du der schami von d zwei drei l, der grad die ganzen npc's in bb gekillt hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du skillst bb/schmied in beutebucht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw: is anduris nich rogue?


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du skillst bb/schmied in beutebucht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


eisen/gold/mithril in strangelethorn farmen weil mir die gegend gefällt und weil ich grad im süden war n bissl was in bb verhütten


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> eisen/gold/mithril in strangelethorn farmen weil mir die gegend gefällt und weil ich grad im süden war n bissl was in bb verhütten


brennende steppe hab ich mithril gefarmt^^
is zwar net das schönste gebiet, aber geht da besser als schlingen find ich


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2009)

Brillehatten miesen Avatar!!!11


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brillehatten miesen Avatar!!!11


pfff


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pfff


Blöder pff-er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Blöder pff-er
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach geh fort


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach geh fort





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieso?


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> brennende steppe hab ich mithril gefarmt^^
> is zwar net das schönste gebiet, aber geht da besser als schlingen find ich


jo is nich soo toll dazum farmen aber gibt auch einiges an eisen was ich für schmied brauch


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jo is nich soo toll dazum farmen aber gibt auch einiges an eisen was ich für schmied brauch


was spielst du egtl?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was spielst du egtl?^^


sexy draenei dk


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sexy draenei dk


Ihh ne Draenei!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sexy draenei dk


twink oder main? <<



Razyl schrieb:


> Ihh ne Draenei!



die gehn doch noch.
besser als nen weiblicher zwerg


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> twink oder main? <<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


früher war mein priest mein main, nu gammelt der immer noch auf 71^^


----------



## Anduris (29. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso suchtis?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


einfach so^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





riesentrolli schrieb:


> bist du der schami von d zwei drei l, der grad die ganzen npc's in bb gekillt hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nöööö


----------



## Anduris (29. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du skillst bb/schmied in beutebucht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja bin ich^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die gehn doch noch.
> besser als nen weiblicher zwerg


Lass mich raten,du stehst auf weibliche Zwerge?


----------



## Anduris (29. Juni 2009)

Meine Oma erinnert mich immer an einen weiblichen Zwerg. 
Das is nicht böse gemeint, aber ich finds einfach nur lustig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Meine Oma erinnert mich immer an einen weiblichen Zwerg.
> Das is nicht böse gemeint, aber ich finds einfach nur lustig..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hat sie auch ne Riesenstreitaxt in der Hand wenn sie dich sieht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat sie auch ne Riesenstreitaxt in der Hand wenn sie dich sieht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wohl eher nen kolben
XDDD


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wohl eher nen kolben
> XDDD


Musst du immer gleich pervers werden?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Musst du immer gleich pervers werden?


must du immer gleich was perverses verstehen? o_O


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juni 2009)

Aloha ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2009)

tach

bin sau müde, ich geh ma pennen, gn8 euch


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> must du immer gleich was perverses verstehen? o_O


Du hast es ja nichtmal anders gemeint,ich kenn dich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bin sau müde, ich geh ma pennen, gn8 euch



Aloha =P und gute Nachtruhe ...


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wohl eher nen kolben
> XDDD


schwein^^

hättest mal krümels nudelholz oder so sagen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juni 2009)

Und als die Lehrerin Glied sagte lachte die ganze Klasse ...

Hmm need neues Bier ... aber Tanke ist so weit weg hmmz


----------



## Tabuno (29. Juni 2009)

R.I.P. Nachtschwärmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> R.I.P. Nachtschwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne unter der woche is hier nur sowieso fast nie wat los :O

lg


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> R.I.P. Nachtschwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tjoa... ist ja auch egal


----------



## Tabuno (29. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ne unter der woche is hier nur sowieso fast nie wat los :O


naja doch aber egal^^


----------



## Lillyan (29. Juni 2009)

Ich dachte ja in den Ferien wirds hier ganz grausam, aber fahren wohl doch alle weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja in den Ferien wirds hier ganz grausam, aber fahren wohl doch alle weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


noch haben die ferien nicht überall angefangen... 
z.b. in hessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (29. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja in den Ferien wirds hier ganz grausam, aber fahren wohl doch alle weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab ja noch keine *g*


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2009)

EUROPAMEISTER!!!!!!
U17,U19 und U21 \o/ Alle 3 Junioren EM titel nach Deutschland - \o/
3:0 für unsere U21 *dance*

edit: Nun schon 4:0 :>


----------



## Skatero (29. Juni 2009)

Ich habe noch nicht Ferien. Noch eine Woche Schule, obwohl die letzte Woche ist ja nicht so schlimm.
Aber Ferien sind trotzdem besser.


----------



## Tabuno (29. Juni 2009)

ahh da kommen sie alle aus ihren löchern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ahh da kommen sie alle aus ihren löchern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab jetzt nur fertig Warhammer gespielt... für heute.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2009)

Sandro Wagner + Mesut Özil ==> Nr. 1!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (29. Juni 2009)

bin mal off n8


----------



## Skatero (29. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGlgcvlv9Io&NR=1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGlgcvlv9Io&NR=1
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach lass doch endlich mal den Thread schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach lass doch endlich mal den Thread schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja ich geh jetzt.
_*
Gute Nacht*_


----------



## mastergamer (30. Juni 2009)

Wasn los hier? ^^


----------



## mookuh (30. Juni 2009)

abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)




----------



## mookuh (30. Juni 2009)

öhm rofl


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> öhm rofl


ich mags^^


----------



## mookuh (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich mags^^



ich finds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. Juni 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

sind wir hier egtl nur zu 2.?
*angst hab*
edit: rettung in letzter sekunde \o/


----------



## Fiqqsaw (30. Juni 2009)

n'abend zusammen....öhm ich hätt ne etwas "spezielle" frage.
hört irgendwer in der Buffed-Com Metalcore und kennt bands die sich auf politische inhalte beziehen?

Danke für die Hilfe schonmal =)


----------



## Tabuno (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich mags^^


also dein wuffi suckt schon hart :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

ich würde von heaven shall burn behaupten, dass sich in einiger ihrer songtexte mehr oder weniger politische inhalte befinden



Tabuno schrieb:


> also dein wuffi suckt schon hart :>


 geh wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juni 2009)

np: Die drei Fragezeichen Musik - Die drei Fragezeichen sind Top "Rocky Beach Radio Show"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (30. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> also dein wuffi suckt schon hart :>



gib ihm ein besseren...

hey wir sind ja doch mehr als 2 :O


----------



## Tabuno (30. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> gib ihm ein besseren...


jo sein alter avatar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich würde von heaven shall burn behaupten, dass sich in einiger ihrer songtexte mehr oder weniger politische inhalte befinden



Könntest du ein paar aufzählen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> np: Die drei Fragezeichen Musik - Die drei Fragezeichen sind Top "Rocky Beach Radio Show"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey trolli, du kennst doch auch eher unbekannte rapkünstler... ich hätt da ma ne frage an dich^^



Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> Könntest du ein paar aufzählen?



the weapon they fear, voice of the voiceless...
würde ich zumindest eineige textstellen daraus nehmen


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hey trolli, du kennst doch auch eher unbekannte rapkünstler... ich hätt da ma ne frage an dich^^


scheiß los


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> scheiß los


.... XD

weisst du, von wem "kiffen mit rihanna" (oder so ähnlich) ist?
google spuckt nix aus :<


----------



## Skatero (30. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm81p1T4nXk
lol


----------



## Fiqqsaw (30. Juni 2009)

gibts noch andre bands ausser HSB?
Also Politische? Und hat jmd. The Devil wears Prada gesehn? ich seh sie live und will wissen wie sie sind^^


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> .... XD
> 
> weisst du, von wem "kiffen mit rihanna" (oder so ähnlich) ist?
> google spuckt nix aus :<


is das der titel oder ne line?
nen song der so heißt kenn ich auf keinen fall...

aber ich werd die tage mal rumfragen.

@ politischer metalcore: ich werd da die tage auch mal rumfragen^^


----------



## Fiqqsaw (30. Juni 2009)

@trolli:
danke^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> is das der titel oder ne line?
> nen song der so heißt kenn ich auf keinen fall...


es ist ne line, aber ich glaube auch der titel.
ich kann mich nur an ein paar stellen erinnern...
willst du nie besoffen sein?...
willst du nicht mal ein bisschen speed?
dann noch: willst du niemals drüüücken?

und dann kommt : kiffen mit rihanna


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juni 2009)

sagt mir i-wie nix. und finden tu auch ich nix...


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sagt mir i-wie nix. und finden tu auch ich nix...


naja, trotzdem danke...
wenn ichs finde, sag ich bescheid ^^


----------



## Tabuno (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, trotzdem danke...
> wenn ichs finde, sag ich bescheid ^^


need cs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> need cs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann hols dir?...


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Hmm,was hat euch denn heute geritten? Ist ja mal wieder etwas mehr los im nachtschwärmer?


----------



## Skatero (30. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> need cs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Grüne schrieb:


> dann hols dir?...



cs = cybersex ? oO


----------



## mookuh (30. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm,was hat euch denn heute geritten? Ist ja mal wieder etwas mehr los im nachtschwärmer?



Dein Interview ist schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Dein Interview ist schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da kommt,sobald der typ auftaucht,noch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Juni 2009)

nabend und auch fast schon wieder tschüss. seh ich jemanden in Lloret de Mar ab morgen bis 6.7.?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> cs = cybersex ? oO


fast gelacht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fast gelacht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur fast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fast gelacht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Btw: ist das nicht dein Hobby?


----------



## Tabuno (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann hols dir?...


pff werd ja wenigstens schon bei den spielen ab 12 nich mehr gefragt o_O


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> pff werd ja wenigstens schon bei den spielen ab 12 nich mehr gefragt o_O


Naja,ist ja schonmal ein Teilerfolg *g*


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nur fast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja... vll beim nächsten mal.



Tabuno schrieb:


> pff werd ja wenigstens schon bei den spielen ab 12 nich mehr gefragt o_O


...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> abend


Abend


Grüne schrieb:


> ja... vll beim nächsten mal.


Ich werd mich mehr anstrengen.


----------



## Medmius (30. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich kanns auch nich ändern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich kanns auch nich ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie schwer kann es für jmd in berlin sein, an cs zu kommen?
oh man, falls ma irgendwo wieder ne diskussion aufflammt, dass kinder zu leicht an "killerspiele" kommen... du bist der gegenbeweis >_<


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

gerade einen "hust" genialen einfall gehabt, werde jetzt die nacht hier sitzen und geschichte schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie schwer kann es für jmd in berlin sein, an cs zu kommen?
> oh man, falls ma irgendwo wieder ne diskussion aufflammt, dass kinder zu leicht an "killerspiele" kommen... du bist der gegenbeweis >_<


Dein Avatar ist immer noch mies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> gerade einen "hust" genialen einfall gehabt, werde jetzt die nacht hier sitzen und geschichte schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ans auto anschraubbare klo gibts schon.
gl beim nächsten mal.



Razyl schrieb:


> Dein Avatar ist immer noch mies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie schwer kann es für jmd in berlin sein, an cs zu kommen?
> oh man, falls ma irgendwo wieder ne diskussion aufflammt, dass kinder zu leicht an "killerspiele" kommen... du bist der gegenbeweis >_<


ja wenns mir die leute nicht holen die ich kenne ._.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das weiß ich,erzähl mir endlich mal was neues oO

@ Tabuno:
mama und papa fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das weiß ich,erzähl mir endlich mal was neues oO


deine freundin trägt deine unterhosen und du ihre.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ans auto anschraubbare klo gibts schon.
> gl beim nächsten mal.


oh nein, meine welt stuerzt ein, ich arbeite schon seit jahren daran und nun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> deine freundin trägt deine unterhosen und du ihre.


Hm,ich glaube den hast du schonmal gebracht. Ist somit auch alt. 
Du wirst alt und schwach Brille...^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm,ich glaube den hast du schonmal gebracht. Ist somit auch alt.
> Du wirst alt und schwach Brille...^^


den hab ich bisher noch nicht gebracht o_O
du bist wohl eher alt, wenn du schon falsche erinnerungen hast...


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> den hab ich bisher noch nicht gebracht o_O
> du bist wohl eher alt, wenn du schon falsche erinnerungen hast...


Nicht? Hm,ich kann mir doch auch nicht jeden sch**** von dir merken - von den 90% sch*** den du bringst,merk ich mir maximal 5% oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht? Hm,ich kann mir doch auch nicht jeden sch**** von dir merken - von den 90% sch*** den du bringst,merk ich mir maximal 5% oO


das ist schon viel zu viel xD


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist schon viel zu viel xD


Irgendwas bleibt halt immer hängen...
Ich bringe ja immer 100% kluge kommentare,aber du nur den mist dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwas bleibt halt immer hängen...
> Ich bringe ja immer 100% kluge kommentare,aber du nur den mist dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das du hast du dazu editiert!!! ich habs gesehen :>
und deine kommentare sind zu 99% grütze^^


----------



## Tabuno (30. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Tabuno:
> mama und papa fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn mama und papa nein sagen frage ich oma und opa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wenn mama und papa nein sagen frage ich oma und opa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn die nein sagen fragst du deine kleine schwester und die kriegt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ans auto anschraubbare klo gibts schon.
> gl beim nächsten mal.


Galileo geschaut?


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das du hast du dazu editiert!!! ich habs gesehen :>
> und deine kommentare sind zu 99% grütze^^


Ich hab hier gar nichts editiert *hust*
Nein,ich hab halt nur verdammt geile Geschäftsideen. Du wärst heute reich,würdest du nicht alles ablehnen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Tabuno:
Klar,und wenn nicht,frag Onkel/tante.
Irgendwer davon ist so blöd und kauft dir das Spiel. ist immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Galileo geschaut?


wie kommst du nur darauf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie kommst du nur darauf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Einfach so.
Achja eigentlich ist das Wc ansteckbar nicht anschraubbar.
Die Schrauben dienen nur dem besseren Halt.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie kommst du nur darauf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil unterbemittelte wie du gerne Galileo schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achja eigentlich ist das Wc ansteckbar nicht anschraubbar.
> Die Schrauben dienen nur dem besseren Halt.


jawohl, hab ich doch gesagt, das meine idee inovativ ist!


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil unterbemittelte wie du gerne Galileo schauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn überhaupt unterbelichtet oder minderbemittelt...
/facepalm


----------



## Tabuno (30. Juni 2009)

so mal am aion gewinnspiel mitgemacht ich werde eh verlieren da ich keinen guten ruf hier auf dieser seite habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so mal am aion gewinnspiel mitgemacht ich werde eh verlieren da ich keinen guten ruf hier auf dieser seite habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


AION gewinnspiel?


----------



## Tabuno (30. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> AION gewinnspiel?


beta keys halt...


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> beta keys halt...


Hm mal anmelden...
Und ansehen wie die Performance auf den Euroäischen beta servern ist ><



Grüne schrieb:


> wenn überhaupt unterbelichtet oder minderbemittelt...
> /facepalm


Du und dein facepalm ... lass dir was besseres einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (30. Juni 2009)

so ich verabschiede mich mal boa is das heiß werd bestimmt wieder net einfschlafen können -_-


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so ich verabschiede mich mal boa is das heiß werd bestimmt wieder net einfschlafen können -_-


gn8


Razyl schrieb:


> Du und dein facepalm ... lass dir was besseres einfallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so ich verabschiede mich mal boa is das heiß werd bestimmt wieder net einfschlafen können -_-


Vllt. ist noch im Kühlschrank platz für dich?

@ Brille:
Geb ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> Geb ruhe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gib 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gib
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eines tages werd ich mich für deine andauernden grammatik Flames rächen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

kommt vor


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> need cs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


asl?


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kommt vor


....
Du bist nicht nett Brille,bist du dir dessen bewusst?


----------



## Skatero (30. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> asl?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> asl?


19/m/hamburg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> ....
> Du bist nicht nett Brille,bist du dir dessen bewusst?


nein.
ich finde mich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich nett


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 19/m/hamburg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hamburg is nich weit weg. da könnt ich mal vorbeikommen :-D


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hamburg is nich weit weg. da könnt ich mal vorbeikommen :-D


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein.
> ich finde mich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich nett


Naja,kommt ja immer drauf,wie man nett definiert nicht wahr?
BTW: du hast echt einmieses Internet


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja,kommt ja immer drauf,wie man nett definiert nicht wahr?
> BTW: du hast echt einmieses Internet


ich weiss echt nicht, was damit heute los ist, aber es fuckt mich derbe ab! >_<


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich weiss echt nicht, was damit heute los ist, aber es fuckt mich derbe ab! >_<


Wenn dein Internet dich fuckt,würde ich mir sorgen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juni 2009)

myspace saugt denn myspace gehorcht html irgenwie nicht^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> myspace saugt denn myspace gehorcht html irgenwie nicht^^


:>


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> :>


das is voll schlimm weil mein blog daduch hässlich aussieht. der header vom blog sollte eigtl mittig sein. isser aber nich wirklich...


```
<div align='center'><img src="http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/itoasc5e/luv2hx9.jpg" /><br />
<font size="3">willkommen auf meinem zecken blog. lasst comments da wenn euch danach ist =)</font></div>
```

http://www.myspace.com/scr34m_my_n4m3


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

immer noch schlechte stimmung? :<

btw: schicke frisur^^


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> immer noch schlechte stimmung? :<
> 
> btw: schicke frisur^^


najo geht so.

danke XDD
wind und kb und so :-D


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> najo geht so.
> 
> danke XDD
> wind und kb und so :-D


meine haare sind zwar nicht so lang wie deine, aber auch länger, weil kb auf frisör...
aber anfang von den ferien lass ich glaub ich 5mm machen xD


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> meine haare sind zwar nicht so lang wie deine, aber auch länger, weil kb auf frisör...
> aber anfang von den ferien lass ich glaub ich 5mm machen xD


Mach dirne Glatze =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mach dirne Glatze =)


nä


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nä


Wieso nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

will nur kürzer, nicht komplett ab


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mach *dirne* Glatze =)


Herr von Ribbeck auf Ribbeck im Havelland,
Ein Birnbaum in seinem Garten stand,
Und kam die goldene Herbsteszeit
Und die Birnen leuchteten weit und breit,
Da stopfte, wenn's Mittag vom Turme scholl,
Der von Ribbeck sich beide Taschen voll,
Und kam in Pantinen ein Junge daher,
So rief er: »Junge, wiste 'ne Beer?«
Und kam ein Mädel, so rief er: »Lütt Dirn,
Kumm man röwer, ick hebb 'ne Birn.«


So ging es viel Jahre, bis lobesam
Der von Ribbeck auf Ribbeck zu sterben kam.
Er fühlte sein Ende. 's war Herbsteszeit,
Wieder lachten die Birnen weit und breit;
Da sagte von Ribbeck: »Ich scheide nun ab.
Legt mir eine Birne mit ins Grab.«
Und drei Tage drauf, aus dem Doppeldachhaus,
Trugen von Ribbeck sie hinaus,
Alle Bauern und Büdner mit Feiergesicht
Sangen »Jesus meine Zuversicht«,
Und die Kinder klagten, das Herze schwer:
»He is dod nu. Wer giwt uns nu 'ne Beer?«


So klagten die Kinder. Das war nicht recht -
Ach, sie kannten den alten Ribbeck schlecht;
Der neue freilich, der knausert und spart,
Hält Park und Birnbaum strenge verwahrt.
Aber der alte, vorahnend schon
Und voll Mißtraun gegen den eigenen Sohn,
Der wußte genau, was damals er tat,
Als um eine Birn' ins Grab er bat,
Und im dritten Jahr aus dem stillen Haus
Ein Birnbaumsprößling sproßt heraus.


Und die Jahre gingen wohl auf und ab,
Längst wölbt sich ein Birnbaum über dem Grab,
Und in der goldenen Herbsteszeit
Leuchtet's wieder weit und breit.
Und kommt ein Jung' übern Kirchhof her,
So flüstert's im Baume: »Wiste 'ne Beer?«
Und kommt ein Mädel, so flüstert's: »Lütt Dirn,
Kumm man röwer, ick gew' di 'ne Birn.«


So spendet Segen noch immer die Hand
Des von Ribbeck auf Ribbeck im Havelland.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> will nur kürzer, nicht komplett ab


Ach schade... Brille mit Glatze sähe vllt. gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Trolli:
äh ja?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

abgeschrieben oder noch auswendig gekonnt?


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> abgeschrieben oder noch auswendig gekonnt?


ich kann nur lied texte auswendig :-D


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich kann nur lied texte auswendig :-D


reicht ja schon... xD


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach schade... Brille mit Glatze sähe vllt. gut aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie der baum so die birne, wie die frau so die dirne

dein dirne lässt mich ja ganz und gar aufblühen XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dein dirne lässt mich ja ganz und gar aufblühen XD


drugs are bad mkay?


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wie der baum so die birne, wie die frau so die dirne
> 
> dein dirne lässt mich ja ganz und gar aufblühen XD


oO
Sagmal,du bist nicht zufällig irgendwie betrunken oder hast was genommen?


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> oO
> Sagmal,du bist nicht zufällig irgendwie betrunken oder hast was genommen?


nein^^
ich hab auch nüchtern manchmal so phasen :-D


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein^^
> ich hab auch nüchtern manchmal so phasen :-D


Merkt man dir kaum an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab auch nüchtern manchmal so phasen :-D


ach steh wenigstens dazu, dass dus nicht bist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juni 2009)

yeah schulte :-D

plastikpalmen billigbier
weinbrannt cola :-D


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> plastikpalmen billigbier
> weinbrannt cola :-D


 \o/


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> yeah schulte :-D
> 
> plastikpalmen billigbier
> weinbrannt cola :-D





riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich kann nur lied texte auswendig :-D



Es stimmt oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es stimmt oO


das sind 2 songnamen von schulte...


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das sind 2 songnamen von schulte...


Ach damn,ich hör doch sowas net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. Juni 2009)

Ich geh dann mal off.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

nacht skatero


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Brille - wo isn Benji hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juni 2009)

hehe the locust sind einfach cool


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille - wo isn Benji hin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pc abstinenz


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pc abstinenz


Aber er hat doch gemeint,dass er ab 22.00 uhr wieder an den Rechner geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wo ist unsere Dame Nuffing hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber er hat doch gemeint,dass er ab 22.00 uhr wieder an den Rechner geht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm.... da besteht doch wohl kein zsmhang? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie alt ist nuffing egtl?
 23?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hmm.... da besteht doch wohl kein zsmhang?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja glaube.
Ob sie was "besonderes" ist? oO


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hmm.... da besteht doch wohl kein zsmhang?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn du das wüsstest, kämest du nicht mehr klar und stürtztest ab wie aaliyah :-D


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2009)

ka...
aber ich bin dann auch ma weg für heute abend... bis morgen, gn8^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ka...
> aber ich bin dann auch ma weg für heute abend... bis morgen, gn8^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nacht BRille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2009)

Aufeinmal ist es still... ihr seid mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (1. Juli 2009)

Wie kommt ihr drauf das ich 23 bin?^^  

Und da ich mein Pc ab jetzt mit meinen bruder teilen muss bin ich nicht so oft online, darum guck ich hier auch net mehr so oft rein^^


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr drauf das ich 23 bin?^^
> 
> Und da ich mein Pc ab jetzt mit meinen bruder teilen muss bin ich nicht so oft online, darum guck ich hier auch net mehr so oft rein^^



Dein Pc? musst du mit deinem Bruder Teilen O.o ^^ 

Das Wollte Meine Elter damals auch mit meine pc den ich mit meinem Geld Bezahlt habe wolte die das ich in mit der Schwester teile^^ 


nix da PW drauf und das thema war Beendet nach dem ich ihr gesagt habe mein pc mein geld Meine Endscheidung ^^


----------



## Nuffing (1. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Dein Pc? musst du mit deinem Bruder Teilen O.o ^^
> 
> Das Wollte Meine Elter damals auch mit meine pc den ich mit meinem Geld Bezahlt habe wolte die das ich in mit der Schwester teile^^
> 
> ...



ich machs ja freiwillig, er ist auch erst mal nur wieder verübergehend bei uns er hat ja zuerst in ner eigenen wohnun gewohnt und hat seine ausbildung geschmissen und wohnt jetzt erst mal wieder bei uns


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ich machs ja freiwillig, er ist auch erst mal nur wieder verübergehend bei uns er hat ja zuerst in ner eigenen wohnun gewohnt und hat seine ausbildung geschmissen und wohnt jetzt erst mal wieder bei uns


ach so ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. Juli 2009)

Einen Wunderschönen Mittwoch Morgen wünsche ich allen Nachteulen ^^

Ich bin gerade dabei mir n paar alte Musikvideos rein zu ziehn und in ca 2h gehts in die Nachtschicht (Homearbeit hat aber auch irgendwie seine Vorteile^^) 

Nebenbei hier Surfen und ab und zu Arbeitstechnisch nach dem Rechten sehen und so 

Erzählt mal leuft was im TV? 

Hätte wer lust auf ne runde CSS oder so?

oder n bischen im TS labern? wer lust hat kann mir ne PM schicken ^^


Werd noch weiter Videos gucken


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juli 2009)

gnaah. baron mount farmen is blöd. ich fühl mich in strath einfach nich wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. Juli 2009)

@riesentrolli auf welchem server spielst du denn? kann dir ja ggf. mit nem DK egal welcher Fraktion Helfen, denn geteieltes Leid is halbes leid


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juli 2009)

mein sexy draenei dk


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. Juli 2009)

naja war ja nen versuch wert, mit 58 bin ich dir in strath glaub ich keine große hilfe :-(


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juli 2009)

nee notrly^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. Juli 2009)

is denn noch ne nachteule anwesend? huhu???


----------



## Skatero (1. Juli 2009)

Nabend
Was ist heute los? Niemand da?


----------



## Tabuno (1. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> Was ist heute los? Niemand da?


man skatero der thread kann doch mal einen tag ruhen gönn ihm doch mal ne pause -.-


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr drauf das ich 23 bin?^^


Wir haben geschätzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Abend SKatero


----------



## Tabuno (1. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> btw: Abend SKatero


ja nabend auch razyl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juli 2009)

Namd


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Juli 2009)

Nobnd !


----------



## Aero_one (1. Juli 2009)

Aloha


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja nabend auch razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sry Tabuno,aber du hast fast gleichzeitig mit mir gepostet,ich hab erstmal geduscht und deinen Post nicht gelesen aber hier extra für dich:
GUTEN ABEND TABUNO!


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> GUTEN ABEND TABUNO!


kleiner tipp: links neben der A-taste...

ansonsten: na, was macht ihr so^^


----------



## Tabuno (1. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> GUTEN ABEND TABUNO!


daaaanke =)
@ brille ne ich brauch meine aufmerksamkeit *hust*


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> @ brille ne ich brauch meine aufmerksamkeit *hust*


und deine pillen? *fg*


----------



## Tabuno (1. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und deine pillen? *fg*


ja die brauch ich auch... heuschnupfen und so
heute is nen kumpel 16 geworden der kann mir das dreckige cs:s kaufen hrhr


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja die brauch ich auch... heuschnupfen und so
> heute is nen kumpel 16 geworden der kann mir das dreckige cs:s kaufen hrhr


cs: s? oh gott, tabuno...

ich HOFFE für dich, dass du das nur wegen zombiemod machst!^^
(wenn ja -  lass ma zocken)
(wenn nein und normale maps: geh fort)


----------



## Tabuno (1. Juli 2009)

und was ist so toll an der zombiemod?


----------



## Silenzz (1. Juli 2009)

N'Abend Mumus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2009)

macht einfach nur hammer fun! :>

einer wird halt am anfang der map zu nem zombie und muss die anderen infizieren (hat mehr life, etc)
und gibt halt auch einige geile maps dazu



Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend Mumus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na, was geht hinterlad0r? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kleiner tipp: links neben der A-taste...
> 
> ansonsten: na, was macht ihr so^^


Noob! Caps war beabsichtigt ><
Und zum 2.: Das Flash Game "Brille zusammenhauen" zocken =)



Grüne schrieb:


> und deine pillen? *fg*


Tabuno braucht die Pille? oO



Grüne schrieb:


> cs: s? oh gott, tabuno...


CS:S ist gar nicht sooo schlimm,für zwischendurch sehr witzig


BTW:
Abend Silenzz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (1. Juli 2009)

Cs:S ? ---> CoD 4 ! Oder vllt. noch L4D aber Cs:s ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> CS:S ist gar nicht sooo schlimm,für zwischendurch sehr witzig


pf sogar funmaps wie poolday sucken da :<


----------



## Silenzz (1. Juli 2009)

N'Abend Razy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nee Grüner, eher Stecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pf sogar funmaps wie poolday sucken da :<


Nur weil du da immer verlierst... :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nee Grüner, eher Stecker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hinterstecker??

du bist krank <.<



Razyl schrieb:


> Nur weil du da immer verlierst... :<


nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend Razy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na wie gehts so?


----------



## Tabuno (1. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> macht einfach nur hammer fun! :>
> 
> einer wird halt am anfang der map zu nem zombie und muss die anderen infizieren (hat mehr life, etc)
> und gibt halt auch einige geile maps dazu


naja ich kann ja dann die normalen maps spielen und mit dir halt nur zombiemod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2009)

ich geh nicht mehr ins wow forum... von den paar posts, die ich da überhaupt in den letzzten wochen hingesetzt habe wurden 3 gelöscht >_<


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich geh nicht mehr ins wow forum... von den paar posts, die ich da überhaupt in den letzzten wochen hingesetzt habe wurden 3 gelöscht >_<


Haha,du böser Flamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2009)

bei so nem thread??
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=110689


----------



## Tabuno (1. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei so nem thread??
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=110689


kaum zu glauben das der thread so lange überlebt hat ^^


----------



## Aero_one (1. Juli 2009)

Hmm ... wieso hier überhaupt ins Wow Forum gehen ?


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

> Wow ist tot. Fuck Elvis. Michael Jackson forever.


HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr nice von Tiku xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2009)

hammer lied :>

@ aero: gute frage... ^^


----------



## Tabuno (1. Juli 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=110788 o.O?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=110788 o.O?


ahahahaha


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=110788 o.O?


ROFL
hahahaha,wer sowas heiß findet... egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. Juli 2009)

bin off morgen 6 uhr aufstehen -.- n8


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ROFL
> hahahaha,wer sowas heiß findet... egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich find, die sieht n bissl aus, wien mann...


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich find, die sieht n bissl aus, wien mann...


Vielleicht war sie mal ein Mann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meinste die wäre etwas für einen Christen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2009)

nur wenn sie 23 ist


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nur wenn sie 23 ist


Du bist fies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist fies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö


Doch.
Nen böser Flamer bist du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (1. Juli 2009)

Nä Grüner, bloß ein klein wenig homosexuellig xD
Joa razy ganz jut und dir?!


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nä Grüner, bloß ein klein wenig *homosexuellig* xD
> Joa razy ganz jut und dir?!


Was ein wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mir gehts ok,bissel warm hier... naja "bissel" ist untertrieben


----------



## Lobiño (1. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=110788 o.O?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *lol*


----------



## Aero_one (1. Juli 2009)

> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=110788



Oh noez ... also anscheinend suchen sich immer die "richtigen" dieses Lied raus o0


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nä Grüner, bloß ein klein wenig *homosexuellig* xD
> Joa razy ganz jut und dir?!






Razyl schrieb:


> Und mir gehts ok,*bissel warm hier*... naja "bissel" ist untertrieben



XD


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> XD


Geh ... du weißt schon was



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

http://ubitv.de.ubi.com/?vid=421
Das Spiel ist so der Hammer \o/


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juli 2009)

fds \o/
~jetz kommt für den hopper die pointe~
fuck da system :-D


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> fds \o/
> ~jetz kommt für den hopper die pointe~
> fuck da system :-D


OMFG ein Trolli! Fangt es!


----------



## Silenzz (1. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh ... du weißt schon was
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pwned xD und homosexuellig, ist ein korrektes Wort, also mach dich mal frei süßer *hrrhrrr* XD spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juli 2009)

HASS HASS HASS

wenn ich nem 1&1 support menschen gegenüber sitzen würd,. würd ich wohl handgreifllich werden. ich will den speed haben für den ich bezahle verdammt!


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2009)

morgen vorletzter schultag, also letzte gelgenheit zu schwaenzen... darf nicht ungenutzt bleiben hehe


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Pwned xD und homosexuellig, ist ein korrektes Wort, also mach dich mal frei süßer *hrrhrrr* XD spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hau ab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Trolli:
Ich mag 1&1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (1. Juli 2009)

Allgemein sind die Leute bei den netten Leuten für Telefon etc. nicht sonderlich klug ... wenn man denn überhaupt mal zu einem durchgestellt wird.


----------



## Mefisthor (1. Juli 2009)

So morgen ersten 2 stunden Schwimmen (da hab ich kein bock) und dann noch ganze 3 stunden schule ... ich glaub ich verschlaf das Schwimmen :/

lg


----------



## Silenzz (1. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hau ab!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hahaha, da hat sich einer wohl Hoffnungen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Juli 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hahaha, da hat sich einer wohl Hoffnungen gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht nur einer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hahaha, da hat sich einer wohl Hoffnungen gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm?
Hmm,irgendwas schluck grad extrem viel Ram oO


----------



## Aero_one (1. Juli 2009)

Das nennt sich Wurm und ist ein Virus ... klingt komisch ist aber so


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Wurm und ist ein Virus ... klingt komisch ist aber so


Nö,nen Youtube Video hat einfach zuviel Ram gefressen bei opera.


----------



## Skatero (1. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,nen Youtube Video hat einfach zuviel Ram gefressen bei opera.


Da gibt es nur noch eine Lösung.
Pc aufschrauben. Wurm suchen. Wurm herausnehmen. Wurm kochen. Wurm essen. Wurm weg.


----------



## Silenzz (1. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> hmm?
> Hmm,irgendwas schluck grad extrem viel Ram oO


Du schluckst gleich noch was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmm skatero, du auch?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Du schluckst gleich noch was anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm,irgendwie bist du heute etwas anders drauf... wieder die falschen Tabletten genommen?


----------



## Skatero (1. Juli 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Du schluckst gleich noch was anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ziemlich zweideutig. :O (Oder sogar eindeutig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Skatero (1. Juli 2009)

Naja ich geh dann mal offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Aero_one (1. Juli 2009)

Gut´s Nächtle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (1. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm,irgendwie bist du heute etwas anders drauf... wieder die falschen Tabletten genommen?


Maan versteht der nichtmal n bissi spaß....-.-' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nacht Skatero...


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Maan versteht der nichtmal n bissi spaß....-.-'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och,sorry Silenzz *keks reich* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (2. Juli 2009)

<--- Will auch nen Keks ... hat heute GB


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> <--- Will auch nen Keks ... hat heute GB


Beweis es!


----------



## Aero_one (2. Juli 2009)

> Beweis es!



BÄM !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> BÄM !


Na dann *keks reich*


----------



## Aero_one (2. Juli 2009)

Danke ! 

Hmm wieso wird es in letzter Zeit immer so ruhig hier ? Iwie. gruselig ...


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Danke !
> 
> Hmm wieso wird es in letzter Zeit immer so ruhig hier ? Iwie. gruselig ...


Weil der Nachtschwärmer innerlich zerfällt


----------



## Crackmack (2. Juli 2009)

Hai


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Juli 2009)

Abend!


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai


Oh gott,Crackmack taucht mal wieder hier auf!


----------



## Crackmack (2. Juli 2009)

Ja man da taucht man mal wieder auf und netma ne feundliche Begrüssung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geht doch alle weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ja man da taucht man mal wieder auf und netma ne feundliche Begrüssung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das war ne begrüßung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein,Nabend Crackmack


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Juli 2009)

Und ich werd mal wieder total übergangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Und ich werd mal wieder total übergangen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer bist du nochmal?


----------



## Crackmack (2. Juli 2009)

Wer bist du? o.O

btw sig ändern...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Juli 2009)

Püh, ich bin hier der Gelegenheitsspamer vom Dienst. :>


----------



## Aero_one (2. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer bist du nochmal?





Crackmack schrieb:


> Wer bist du?



Sagt so ziemlich alles ^^


----------



## Crackmack (2. Juli 2009)

Und wer bist du mit den grossen dingens iner sig? o.O


----------



## Aero_one (2. Juli 2009)

Ich bin angehender Agnostiker ... ausserdem übernehme ich den Nach 24 Uhr Spam hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: grossen dingens ?


----------



## Crackmack (2. Juli 2009)

Aha und noch wer da den ich net kenn?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub er meint Titten traut sich das mit seinen 13 Jährchen noch nicht schreiben. *g*


----------



## Crackmack (2. Juli 2009)

14 bitte 14 -.-


Edit: Nu antworten se net mehr habt ihr den alle angst bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (2. Juli 2009)

Nö ... weiss nur nicht was ich schreiben soll. Obwohl ... ich lache mich grade über den "Zahn raus" Thread kaputt

Buffed.de:

Singlebörse,Nachhilfegruppe,Ärztevereinigung,Rechtsbeistand,Agressionbewältigung
s-Therapien uvw. meldet euch heute an und geniesst diese Dienste


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Edit: Nu antworten se net mehr habt ihr den alle angst bekommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nope,hatte was anderes zu tun


----------



## Aero_one (2. Juli 2009)

Najo ... ich koch mir dann fix noch was und hau mich dann mal hin. Schönen Abend euch noch: Razyl,Crackmack & Humpelpumpel


----------



## Crackmack (2. Juli 2009)

Soviel zum Thema nach 12 uhr spammer


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2009)

*Allen mehl in die Augen werfen und verschwinden*


----------



## Crackmack (2. Juli 2009)

Oh noez


----------



## Kronas (2. Juli 2009)

cola wirkt noch... bin noch ein weilchen da^^


----------



## Crackmack (2. Juli 2009)

omg ein kronas


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Allen mehl in die Augen werfen und verschwinden*


gemeines popoloch!


----------



## Manitu2007 (2. Juli 2009)

moinsen zusammen :-) was läuft bei euch gerade? ist es bei euch auch so schweine warm?


----------



## Ol@f (2. Juli 2009)

Moin, ehm war grad joggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei uns ist es etwa 20° C warm


----------



## Aero_one (2. Juli 2009)

Aloha


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Juli 2009)

Nabend !!


----------



## Ol@f (2. Juli 2009)

Abend.


----------



## Aero_one (2. Juli 2009)

Man will Aion endlich daddeln ... scheiß Client zieht nur mit 60 KB/s


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Juli 2009)

Hmm nix los Oo

puhh ich glaub Razyl würd mich auslachen wenn er sieht was ich im "Wo spielst du?" Thread gepostet hab ^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> puhh ich glaub Razyl würd mich auslachen wenn er sieht was ich im "Wo spielst du?" Thread gepostet hab ^^


Ich wüsste nicht wieso? oO


----------



## Medmius (2. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht wieso? oO


dann is ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2009)

Ihr seid alle seeehr still geworden...


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle seeehr still geworden...


vll liegts auch am Ruf dieses Threads, immerhin sind durch diesen Thread die meisten Leute entweder gebanned oder verwarnt worden ^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> vll liegts auch am Ruf dieses Threads, immerhin sind durch diesen Thread die meisten Leute entweder gebanned oder verwarnt worden ^^


Dann kann man den Thread auch gleich ganz schließen,anstatt ihn hier irgendwie nach oben zu hieven...


----------



## Tabuno (2. Juli 2009)

10te klasse ich komme yipppppppppieeeeeehhhhhhh


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 10te klasse ich komme yipppppppppieeeeeehhhhhhh


Wie schon gesagt, Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 10te klasse ich komme yipppppppppieeeeeehhhhhhh


11te Klasse ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw. 3te klasse HAK

lg


----------



## Tabuno (2. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, Herzlichen Glückwunsch


danke danke nochmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hm morgen ins kz sachsenhausen fahren ihh da war ich schonmal naja nächtle


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> danke danke nochmals
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nacht Tabuno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (2. Juli 2009)

13te Klasse ich komme!! nicht mehr lang und dann ises vorbei!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> 13te Klasse ich komme!! nicht mehr lang und dann ises vorbei!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh machste abi ?

lg


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2009)

Hm,wo issen Brille,Moo,Kronas,Trolli,Selor?...


----------



## Ol@f (2. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Oh machste abi ?
> 
> lg




joaaa.^^


Edit:

Vorbereitend auf die Zeit danach schaut man sich dann auch solche Threads an KLICK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> joaaa.^^
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...


ich mach auch Abi/Matura (was ja das selbe is) auf ner Handelsschule mit Schwerpunkt in Rechnungswesen und Controlling, und werd ned weiter Studieren, ich mach gleich Buchhalter :>

werd vll sogar noch Psychologie als Wahlfach nehmen, könnt interessant werden ^^

lg


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 10te klasse ich komme yipppppppppieeeeeehhhhhhh


näxtes jahr 12. das wird dann mein 14. jahr schule -.- von 15! -_____-


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich mach auch Abi/Matura (was ja das selbe is) auf ner Handelsschule mit Schwerpunkt in Rechnungswesen und Controlling, und werd ned weiter Studieren, ich mach gleich Buchhalter :>
> 
> lg



Du hast schon Controlling und Rechnungswesen als Fach und willst trotzdem noch Buchhalter werden? Oha ;]


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du hast schon Controlling und Rechnungswesen als Fach und willst trotzdem noch Buchhalter werden? Oha ;]


Ja hab ich als Pflichtfach, dass ich dann auch Maturieren muss, aber mein RW Lehrer ist einersets streng udn bringt den Schulstoff durch, andererseits is es bei ihm fast unmöglich durchzurasseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem bekommt man als Buchhalter sehr einfach einen Job, (weil das keine sau machen will ) und Geld verdient man au nich wenig ^^

lg


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Juli 2009)

Nayo, Kohle geht ne.
Buchhalter kriegen fix nen Job, das stimmt! ^^

Ich studiere aber auch nur der Kohle wegen, wenn ich was machen würde worauf ich bock hätte wär ich Dachdecker oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (2. Juli 2009)

Joa, der Beruf ist doch laaangweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Könnt ich mir nicht auf Dauer vorstellen.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nayo, Kohle geht ne.
> Buchhalter kriegen fix nen Job, das stimmt! ^^
> 
> Ich studiere aber auch nur der Kohle wegen, wenn ich was machen würde worauf ich bock hätte wär ich Dachdecker oder so
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss ich das verstehen? ;D


----------



## Ol@f (2. Juli 2009)

Was studierste denn?

BWL? ;P


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Muss ich das verstehen? ;D


wenn du so tickst wie in dem post auf den ich mich bezog beschrieben, dann kannst du das nich unbedingt verstehen^^


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Juli 2009)

Ich wollt ja eigentlich Marketing Journalismus und Medien als Schwerpunkt nehmen, aber in anbetracht dessen das das jeder macht, werd ich trotz Kenntnisse in Photoshop und After Effects, schwer einen Job finden, und drauf hab ich keinen bock, da mach ich lieber Buchhalter, hab einfach ne Arbeitsstelle und soo schwer isses nu au wieder nich...

Bett / Wohnzimmer     Simpli

Hab mich grad vom Wohnzimmer ins Bett gebucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja gn8 ihr Schwärm0r


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> BWL? ;P


xD
Wirtschafts Ingenieur ;x



riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn du so tickst wie in dem post auf den ich mich bezog beschrieben, dann kannst du das nich unbedingt verstehen^^


Weil Geldgeil? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab teure Hobbies zu finanzieren und wie gesagt, das was mir wirklich Spaß machen würde ist ziemlich schwer zu erreichen oder einfach für mich nicht drin: weil keine Kohle.


----------



## Ol@f (2. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich studiere aber auch nur der Kohle wegen, wenn ich was machen würde worauf ich bock hätte wär ich Dachdecker oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ein Kumpel hat ja Geschichte 3 Semester studiert (war glaub auch relativ gut) und hat dann abgebrochen...
Nun ist er Gärtnermeister  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das einzig wahre bleibt die MATHEMATIK!


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ein trolli \o/


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Also ein Kumpel hat ja Geschichte 3 Semester studiert (war glaub auch relativ gut) und hat dann abgebrochen...
> Nun ist er Gärtnermeister
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du da deine eigene Firma hast kannst du sehr gut Kohle verdienen, ist alles andere als blöd, man muss sich halt gescheit anstellen ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> xD
> Wirtschafts Ingenieur ;x
> 
> 
> ...


Marketing Journalismus und Medien wär ja ein Traum, wie der Lehrer schon davon erzählt hat "Dort macht ihr Bild-, Video- und Tonbearbeitung" war ich schon ganz happy, aber Geld und ne sichere Arbeitsstelle is mir numa wichtiger als ein Traumberuf ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (2. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Das einzig wahre bleibt die MATHEMATIK!


Mathe is Easy !

Ich find Französisch sauschwer!

lg


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Juli 2009)

Ich träum zZ bisl davon fürn paar Jahre auf ner Bohrinsel zu arbeiten, aber dabei würde wohl meine Freundin drauf gehen (also im Sinne von die Beziehung würde drauf gehen) und mein ganzes Leben lang würde ich das sicher auch nicht machen wollen, schade eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (3. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Mathe is Easy !


Naja, da kenn ich viele mit anderer Meinung.^^ 

Was vllt wichtig zu erwähnen wäre, Schulmathematik = lernen zu Rechnen, also das "1 * 1 erweitern"
Mathematik ansich hat eher was mit analytischen Denken und komplexe Strukturen erkennen, verstehen, erweitern und Beweisen zu tun.


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Naja, da kenn ich viele mit anderer Meinung.^^
> 
> Was vllt wichtig zu erwähnen wäre, Schulmathematik = lernen zu Rechnen, also das "1 * 1 erweitern"
> Mathematik ansich hat eher was mit analytischen Denken und komplexe Strukturen erkennen, verstehen, erweitern und Beweisen zu tun.


Das is mir mehr als klar ^^

Was meinste von Sprachen ? Find das ist mit Abstand das schwerste (in meinem Fall Franze und Englisch(obwohl letzteres ja noch so halbwegs geht)):/

lg


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juli 2009)

Yap, Schulmathematik ist was anders als "Mathe". 
Ich bin recht froh nicht so der Mathefan zu sein, sonst hät ich vielleicht was in Richtung Informatik gemacht und dann würde ich irgendwann im Knast landen..; dafür hab ich einfach zuviel kriminelle Energie.


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Yap, Schulmathematik ist was anders als "Mathe".
> Ich bin recht froh nicht so der Mathefan zu sein, sonst hät ich vielleicht was in Richtung Informatik gemacht und dann würde ich irgendwann im Knast landen..; dafür hab ich einfach zuviel kriminelle Energie.


Also Infromatik und Wirtschaftsinformatik find ich bis jetzt noch einfacher als Mathematik ... jetzt(bzw im nächsten jahr) fangen wir aber mit MS Access an und das scheint recht knifflig zu sein

lg


----------



## Ol@f (3. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich bin recht froh nicht so der Mathefan zu sein, sonst hät ich vielleicht was in Richtung Informatik gemacht und dann würde ich irgendwann im Knast landen..; dafür hab ich einfach zuviel kriminelle Energie.



Hahaha wie nice.

bzgl. Sprachen:

Naja kann wegen der Schule Englisch und Französisch (hab ich abgewählt, weil zu langweilig), fands aber nicht so schwer, halt sehr viele Regeln und bla.
Und sonst so kann ich etwas Japanisch wegen Eltern.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2009)

informatik einfacher als mathe ..
hf beim code schreiben .. 

das was man in der schule als informatik nennt ist umgangssprachlich das was die meisten zuhause aus langeweile tun .. 
ms access is nid wirklich aufwendig .. sehr einfach gehalten hat viele assistenten ..

mathe ist zumindest bis berufsmatura einfach wenn mans mag .. sonst so ein wtf fach .. ich mag mathe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Juli 2009)

So jetzt muss ich aber langsam wirklcih pennen gehn sonst verschlaf ich mogen noch :<

gn8 schwärm0r


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Yap, Schulmathematik ist was anders als "Mathe".
> Ich bin recht froh nicht so der Mathefan zu sein, sonst hät ich vielleicht was in Richtung Informatik gemacht und dann würde ich irgendwann im Knast landen..; dafür hab ich einfach zuviel kriminelle Energie.


ab in die wirschaft! da kannste dich austoben ohne was befürchten zu müssen =)


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> So jetzt muss ich aber langsam wirklcih pennen gehn sonst verschlaf ich mogen noch :<
> 
> gn8 schwärm0r



kukst noch deign dingens bums vorbei? hab da auf deine post geantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (3. Juli 2009)

Naja, bei uns macht Mathe in der Schule nur Spaß, wenn wir hier und da mal richtige Mathematik machen, sonst sind so die Beispielsaufgaben doch sehr  langweilig. Aber was will man bei einem 30 Frau/Mann Lk erwarten... 
Kann mich dennoch nicht mit meinen 14 Punkten beklagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ab in die wirschaft! da kannste dich austoben ohne was befürchten zu müssen =)



Yo, sieht man ja momentan ganz gut ;]

Und ja, ich weiss das Info leichter ist als Mathe - ist ja auch logisch; dennoch ist Mathe dort doch arg wichtig.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Naja, bei uns macht Mathe in der Schule nur Spaß, wenn wir hier und da mal richtige Mathematik machen, sonst sind so die Beispielsaufgaben doch sehr  langweilig. Aber was will man bei einem 30 Frau/Mann Lk erwarten...
> Kann mich dennoch nicht mit meinen *14 Punkten* beklagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


boah alter mach dich weg -.-


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juli 2009)

> Kann mich dennoch nicht mit meinen 14 Punkten beklagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hatte schon mit meinen 11 zu kämpfen xD
Naja "kämpfen" ist übertrieben um nicht zu sagen gelogen. Aber ohne Lernaufwand war mehr nicht drin.


----------



## Mefisthor (3. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kukst noch deign dingens bums vorbei? hab da auf deine post geantwortet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab ich gemacht, auch gefunden und gleich ma eins hochgeladen

http://mefisthor.deviantart.com/art/Spiderman-128067992

da beschäftige ich mich aber morgen noch mehr damit

nacht


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2009)

hauste -> bin au weg ich ich meine 2 nachtziele nun somit erreicht habe


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> boah alter mach dich weg -.-


lol
hast wohl weniger Trolli? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> lol
> hast wohl weniger Trolli?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


in 12.1 warns 03 punkte. in 12.2 immerhin schon 04....


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> in 12.1 warns 03 punkte. in 12.2 immerhin schon 04....


Du wirst immer besser \o/


----------



## Ol@f (3. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> boah alter mach dich weg -.-


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatte aber auch ein bisschen Glück muss ich sagen.
Hab Facharbeit geschrieben und nur eine 2+ gehabt (ok, hab auch nur in den letzten 3 Tagen gearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Und Klausur war 1+ und joa mündlich 1 / 1+.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du wirst immer besser \o/


juhu XD


----------



## Ol@f (3. Juli 2009)

Das geile ist, ich kann jetzt  fast alle meine 5/6 Punkte Fächer abwählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geschichte, Sowi und Religion.^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> juhu XD


Vllt. werden es im nächsten Schuljahr noch mehr Punkte? Du schaffst es Trolli,ich glaub an dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juli 2009)

Reli haste nur 5/6 Punkte? 
Ich hatte immer 12, eig. hat ich sogar 14 aber ich hab aufgrund meines Antiverhaltens Religionen gegenüber immer negative gekriegt -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Das geile ist, ich kann jetzt  fast alle meine 5/6 Punkte Fächer abwählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


geschi und sowi? kann man das als lk nehmen bei euch? wenn ja bin ich neidisch^^



Razyl schrieb:


> Vllt. werden es im nächsten Schuljahr noch mehr Punkte? Du schaffst es Trolli,ich glaub an dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die näxten 2 jahre heißt es einfach nur 05 punkte schaffen. habs gegen deutsch als prüfungsfach ausgetauscht^^


----------



## Ol@f (3. Juli 2009)

Sagen wir so in Reli hab ich die Punkte fürs nichts tun bekommen. Ich musste einfach nur anwesend sein... Zwar wurde das Fach so ab Ende 12.2 doch ziemlich interessant (was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet hätte), aber naja war dann doch insg. etwas faul.

Geschi kann man bei uns als Lk nehmen.

Ich hab halt als A3 Fach Erdkunde und musste deshalb Geschichte und Sowi als Zusatzkurs wählen...


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juli 2009)

Kann ich verstehen, bisauf für mündliche und referate hab ich 13 Jahre lang garnichts gemacht ;x
Nye, ich hau mich mal hin, bis denn.


----------



## Ol@f (3. Juli 2009)

Nacht.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2009)

Trolli wird mal Bundeskanzler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (3. Juli 2009)

Dann "muss" er Physik studieren, so hats zumindest die Merkel geschafft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Dann "muss" er Physik studieren, so hats zumindest die Merkel geschafft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die hätte mal eher "Schönheit" studieren sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trolli wird mal Bundeskanzler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"mach es einfach kanzler style: alles wird vom volk bezahlt"

die idee dieses land den bach runter gehen zu lassen hat was^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> "mach es einfach kanzler style: alles wird vom volk bezahlt"
> 
> die idee dieses land den bach runter gehen zu lassen hat was^^


Wie? Noch weiter das Land zerstören?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (3. Juli 2009)

Bin ma off etwas fernsehen und dann pennen gehen.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2009)

ich suche nach eiern bzw warte auf daily reset. 925 ruf noch!


----------



## Medmius (3. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas ist immer toll zu sehen-.-


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2009)

wenn ich wenigstens mulverick den assi besiegen könnte -.-

gz @ medmius^^


----------



## Medmius (3. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn ich wenigstens mulverick den assi besiegen könnte -.-
> 
> gz @ medmius^^



Wegen diesen 8 Punkten musste ich ganze 25 Minuten nach einem einzigen Ei suchen...


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2009)

ich will mal wieder eins looten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (3. Juli 2009)

Ich hab nur in der Höhle gefarmt. Einfach mal 30-40 Mobs pullen und töten.  Welche Klasse spielst du eigentlich?


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich hab nur in der Höhle gefarmt. Einfach mal 30-40 Mobs pullen und töten.  Welche Klasse spielst du eigentlich?


jo ich farm auch nur da. hab 3 eier gefunden und bin nu ehrfürchtig <33

mein sexy draenei dk


----------



## Medmius (3. Juli 2009)

Auch ein DK. Amen, Halleluja Peanut Butter.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2009)

sooo hab jetz alle netherdrachen^^


----------



## Medmius (3. Juli 2009)

Der grüne ist eh der beste :F. Hast du das Drachenmalrennen auch fertig?


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2009)

nee habsch nich


----------



## Medmius (3. Juli 2009)

Hm. Dann hast du aber ein paar Tausend Rufpunkte sausen lassen.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2009)

jo aber ich hab mulverick einfach nich gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (3. Juli 2009)

Abend!


----------



## Medmius (3. Juli 2009)

Abend Lobino.

Mulverick ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Ich persönlich bin jedes Rennen mit maximaler Kameraentfernung in der Vogelperspektive direkt über dem Gegner geflogen. Wenn man die Strecke mal bisschen kennt, gibt das einem den Vorteil, nicht vor dem (oder hinter dem) Gegner zu fliegen und damit zu riskieren, dass er auf einmal wieder bisschen zurückfliegt und man dann Out of Range geht.(Was mir sehr oft passiert ist, als ich vor ihm fliegen wollte.) Wenn man über dem Gegner fliegt, kann man auch besser ausweichen. Entweder bisschen nach rechts oder nach links lenken und fertig.


----------



## Aero_one (3. Juli 2009)

Oh man ...
Fast 3 Uhr und der Aion Client steht bei 98 % ... ich hoffe wirklich das des Spiel so geil ist wie es auf Screenshots & Videos rüberkommt ^^


----------



## Medmius (3. Juli 2009)

Kommt bei Aion eigentlich irgendwann mal Open Beta?


----------



## Lobiño (3. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Oh man ...
> Fast 3 Uhr und der Aion Client steht bei 98 % ... ich hoffe wirklich das des Spiel so geil ist wie es auf Screenshots & Videos rüberkommt ^^



Dafür musst du nicht so scheiß Texte lesen wie ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würde gerne mit dir tauschen. xD


----------



## Aero_one (3. Juli 2009)

> Kommt bei Aion eigentlich irgendwann mal Open Beta?




Gute Frage ... xD

Aber ich denke mal, das es jetzt eh nicht mehr lange dauern wird bis das Spiel den Betastatus verlieren wird. Von daher ... ich tippe darauf, das Ncsoft Ihren Zeitplan einhalten wird und das Spiel+- um September veröffentlichen wird...


----------



## Lobiño (3. Juli 2009)

Doofe Frage, aber konntet ihr eben die Seite auch nicht hochladen?


----------



## Aero_one (3. Juli 2009)

Ja ... passiert manchmal ^^ musst du dich dran gewöhnen

Btw. ICH BIN DRIN !!!


----------



## Lobiño (3. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Btw. ICH BIN DRIN !!!



Ich will gar nicht wissen, wo du drin steckst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (3. Juli 2009)

So fertig mi'm Lesen und Zusammenfassen! Gute Nacht euch allen noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (3. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht Lobino.


----------



## Aero_one (3. Juli 2009)

Also Aion ist richtig nett ... =P


----------



## Ethigan (3. Juli 2009)

Aion macht süchtig.
Bin jetzt schon seit der ersten Beta dabei und spiele jedes mal mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (3. Juli 2009)

Ist mein erstes We wo ich an der Beta mitmache ^^ ... aber es macht schon ordentlich Laune.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2009)

Gott,wie lange hab ich das nimmer gemacht?
Gute Abend verehrte Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (3. Juli 2009)

abend.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2009)

*gähn* Nichts los hier?


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

Mir ist grad etwas langweilig. Hat vielleicht wer ne Idee was ich machen könnte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (3. Juli 2009)

Thuum schrieb:


> Mir ist grad etwas langweilig. Hat vielleicht wer ne Idee was ich machen könnte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Street Fighter IV spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

Danke aber so 'ne Spiele sind nicht mein Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

Schau jetzt mal kurz bei S&F rein und dann zock ich ne Runde Crysis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Juli 2009)

Nichts los hier...


----------



## Ol@f (3. Juli 2009)

Lalala, wat macht ihr denn grad so?

Ich komme grad vom Joggen, aber bei so einem schwülen Wetter auch ne nasse Angelegenheit...


----------



## Stress05 (3. Juli 2009)

Ich kucke Two and the half man


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2009)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen.

Mir is grad auch ziemlich warm. Hab aber zum Glück nen Ventilator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ich kucke Two and the half man


two and a half men...


----------



## Ol@f (3. Juli 2009)

Läuft das grad irgendwo im Fernsehen oder DVD?^^


----------



## Stress05 (3. Juli 2009)

DVD hab alle Staffel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (3. Juli 2009)

Aloha



Ol@f schrieb:


> Lalala, wat macht ihr denn grad so?



Aion daddeln =P


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *gähn* Nichts los hier?


beim freitagabend gar nicht so unlogisch, huh?


----------



## Stress05 (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> beim freitagabend gar nicht so unlogisch, huh?



ne es liegt daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fast alle Sind schon Zombis geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Juli 2009)

*da sitz und nen Apfel verdrück*


----------



## Stress05 (4. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *da sitz und nen Apfel verdrück*



^^ guten Appetit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ich gehe ins bett gn8


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> So ich gehe ins bett gn8


me² nächtle


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Juli 2009)

Weicheier...


----------



## Manoroth (4. Juli 2009)

so ich bin besoffn und geh jetzt auch schlafen^^


----------



## Terandolus (4. Juli 2009)

Ich halt bis mindestens 3 Uhr durch!


----------



## Night falls (4. Juli 2009)

Was hab ichn hier zusammengeschrieben? xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Selor - wenn du nen Nervenkitzel wills, kömmer uns ja ma treffen *hurr durr*



ÄHM... nein danke... außerdem bin ich nicht dein Typ also lass die Anmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (4. Juli 2009)

Wie ich besoffen war! xD


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend....


----------



## Nuffing (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend....


Abend =D


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

mal wieder viel los hier


----------



## Nuffing (4. Juli 2009)

jop total.....


----------



## Skatero (4. Juli 2009)

Ahja Abend


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mal wieder viel los hier


Klar,hier geht die post ab...

@ Skatero:
nabend


----------



## Hanfgurke (4. Juli 2009)

Schon wieder Zeit für den Nachtschwärmer-Thread. Na herzlichen Glückwunsch und guten Abend.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klar,hier geht die post ab...


----------



## Skatero (4. Juli 2009)

Bin dann mal afk Nudelsuppe essen.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> video


Du hast auf jeden Kommentar nen Video oder?...


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast auf jeden Kommentar nen Video oder?...





xD


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> xD


....
Ich hasse dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ....
> Ich hasse dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich dich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich dich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Go away noob!


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

na dann is ja fein


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Go away noob!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoMyuUWlxpE




Tabuno schrieb:


> na dann is ja fein



haste nu cs:s?


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoMyuUWlxpE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. du hast echt auf jeden scheiß nen video..
2. Brille,er ist noch zu jung dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haste nu cs:s?


nope der der es mir holen soll sagt das er sich strafbar macht etc. 
no comment ja und du kannst mich ruhig auslachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nope der der es mir holen soll sagt das er sich strafbar macht etc.
> no comment ja und du kannst mich ruhig auslachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Darf ich dich acuh auslachen? ja?
HAHAHAH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sorry,aber sonen mist hab ich echt noch nie gehört oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> [...] du kannst mich ruhig auslachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sorry,aber sonen mist hab ich echt noch nie gehört oO


stimmt aber.
wenn die person nicht erziehungsberechtigt ist, macht sie sich strafbar.
ist wie mit alk und kippen


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sorry,aber sonen mist hab ich echt noch nie gehört oO


ja was kann ich denn dafür wenn ich leute in meiner klasse haben die auf ner lan party farcry spielen wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die meinen das wc3 für ne lan scheiße is was kann ich nur dafür *buhuhuhuuhuh*


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> stimmt aber.
> wenn die person nicht erziehungsberechtigt ist, macht sie sich strafbar.
> ist wie mit alk und kippen


Ja stimmen mags,aber wer hält sich groß daran?


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja stimmen mags,aber wer hält sich groß daran?


tabunos freunde! XD


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Juli 2009)

Bah

langeweile

Die Eltern haben den einzigen HDTV besetzt und ich will Grid zockn -.-

Ich willn Keks ( für anno ) !


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja was kann ich denn dafür wenn ich leute in meiner klasse haben die auf ner lan party farcry spielen wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Such dir andere freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Brille:
Stimmt,Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel :X


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno die halten sich halt an die Ministerien.
FC is gut, WC3 is Böse !!


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich willn Keks ( für anno ) !


äh? naja ich hab son problem mit anno ich habs installiert (standardinstallation) und ich find jetzt den ordner nicht mehr >.< er ist einfach nicht da^^ schon ewig gesucht


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> äh? naja ich hab son problem mit anno ich habs installiert (standardinstallation) und ich find jetzt den ordner nicht mehr >.< er ist einfach nicht da^^ schon ewig gesucht


Neuinstallieren...


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Juli 2009)

Windoof suche durchführen lassen!


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Neuinstallieren...


und ich kanns 3 mal installieren... witzbold ._. und man muss eh immer die cd reinlegen von daher is mir das auch ein bisschen egal^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und ich kanns 3 mal installieren... witzbold ._. und man muss eh immer die cd reinlegen von daher is mir das auch ein bisschen egal^^


Nur wenn du die Hardware veränderst,verbrauchst du ne Installation...


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur wenn du die Hardware veränderst,verbrauchst du ne Installation...


sprich anderer pc...


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> sprich anderer pc...


Nicht zwingend. Du könntest nun auch nen neuen Prozzi in deinen Rechner reinschießen und ANNO neuinstallieren => neue Installationslizenz wird verbraucht =)


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend. Du könntest nun auch nen neuen Prozzi in deinen Rechner reinschießen und ANNO neuinstallieren => neue Installationslizenz wird verbraucht =)


ja aber wenn ich es deinstalliere sind meine spielstände weg?!


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja aber wenn ich es deinstalliere sind meine spielstände weg?!


Jap,na und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap,na und?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab zwar erst die ersten 3 missionen weil ich iwie kein bock auf iwas grade habe am pc aber nääääää dann nit


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab zwar erst die ersten 3 missionen weil ich iwie kein bock auf iwas grade habe am pc aber nääääää dann nit


dann nimm einfach die suchfunktion... oder guck, ob du vll so wie bei steam dann mehrere unterordner hast, in denen das spiel speziell erst auftaucht


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab zwar erst die ersten 3 missionen weil ich iwie kein bock auf iwas grade habe am pc aber nääääää dann nit


Wegen 3 missionen .....


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wegen 3 missionen .....


ja und dann muss ich den shice wieder von vorn anfangen^^
und der ordner muss ja iwo sein -.-


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja und dann muss ich den shice wieder von vorn anfangen^^
> und der ordner muss ja iwo sein -.-


Dann such den scheiß ordner oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

:>


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Juli 2009)

Ohh Grüne Brille findet eins der wenigen Rap lieder, die ich kenne und mag  ^^

Hail to the Deathstar !


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> :>


Fast so alt wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ohh Grüne Brille findet eins der wenigen Rap lieder, die ich kenne und mag  ^^


findet wieder... hatte das schonma vor längerer zeit als flash iwo gesehen und nu wiedergefunden^^



Razyl schrieb:


> Fast so alt wie du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*brille hauen*


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol dein zweites zitat hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol dein zweites zitat hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich weiss :>

das 1. kann man leider nicht mehr einsehen (also original), der thread wurde gelöscht :<


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das 1. kann man leider nicht mehr einsehen (also original), der thread wurde gelöscht :<


Armes brille...


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

bei prosieben kommt heute ziemlicher crap wie ich finde


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bei prosieben kommt heute ziemlicher crap wie ich finde


was kommtn da


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was kommtn da


sommermädchen 2009 oder so o.O hab aber vorhin ausgemacht
http://www.buffed.de/news/10951/wow-2v2-ar...s-rehabilitiert
blizz macht nur mist ey


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was kommtn da


Sommermädel 2009... obwohl da einige richtig gut aussehen =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> sommermädchen 2009 oder so o.O hab aber vorhin ausgemacht
> http://www.buffed.de/news/10951/wow-2v2-ar...s-rehabilitiert
> blizz macht nur mist ey


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

keine schultern und kein gladi...
behinderter gehts wohl nicht...
wer zur hölle spielt dann noch 2v2


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

jo dacht ich mir auch deswegen werd 80 dann 3v3^^ 5v5 spiel ich doch net ich bin doch net dumm o.O wir brauchen dann noch nen mage dann haben wir die lame kombo
blizzard zerstört alles was am meisten fun macht und hab schon -5 wegen meinem comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

5v5 suckt, da ma alle zusammenbekommen und dann noch warten, bis was aufgeht... na danke.
und 3v3... pfff rmp zocken... olololol imbakombo leechen... dreck...


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Fangt halt alle mit HDRO an *hust hust*


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 5v5 suckt, da ma alle zusammenbekommen und dann noch warten, bis was aufgeht... na danke.
> und 3v3... pfff rmp zocken... olololol imbakombo leechen... dreck...


na und ich will den gladititel + imba mount!!1


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fangt halt alle mit HDRO an *hust hust*


als ich hdro aktiv gezockt habe kanntet ihr das doch noch gar nicht -.- ich hatte den 12er raid down (spalte) bis auf balrog (stecker des erzeuger)mit ner super geilen sippe die es jetzt immer noch gibt bloß moria is mir zu dunkel *g*


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> als ich hdro aktiv gezockt habe kanntet ihr das doch noch gar nicht -.- ich hatte den 12er raid down (spalte) bis auf balrog (stecker des erzeuger)mit ner super geilen sippe die es jetzt immer noch gibt bloß moria is mir zu dunkel *g*


Hat der kleine Tabuno angst im dunkeln?


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat der kleine Tabuno angst im dunkeln?


vlt aber wenn man die helligkeit aufdreht sieht das grafikmäßig einfach nur noch schlecht aus...


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> vlt aber wenn man die helligkeit aufdreht sieht das grafikmäßig einfach nur noch schlecht aus...


Ohhh,musst du ne taschenlampe mitnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ohhh,musst du ne taschenlampe mitnehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was mich wundert das ich schon lvl 55 bin naja ich hab halt nette sippis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=111280


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> was mich wundert das ich schon lvl 55 bin naja ich hab halt nette sippis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auf welchen server spielste?


----------



## Skatero (4. Juli 2009)




----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auf welchen server spielste?


morthond natürlich


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> morthond natürlich


Hm ok
*zettel such: Morthond meiden* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. Juli 2009)

Man ich hasse meine Kopfhörer. Sind jetzt ca. 4 Kopfhörer, wo immer nur der linke Hörer funktionierte. -.-
Genauso wie bei meinen Boxen. Es dauert immer etwa 1 Monat bis sie kaputt sind.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Genauso wie bei meinen Boxen. Es dauert immer etwa 1 Monat bis sie kaputt sind.


also meine von logitech halten jetzt schon ziemlich lange, ham auch nen geilen bass... :>


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=111280


für das heilige licht?
w00t?


----------



## Stress05 (4. Juli 2009)

Puh Endlich meine MJ Musik DVD fertig gemacht mit nero nun brennt er sie 21 super videos vom lieben MJ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



und was mach ihr so?


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Puh Endlich meine MJ Musik DVD fertig gemacht mit nero nun brennt er sie 21 super videos vom lieben MJ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Legal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

aha.
neue sig.
ab in  den bewertungsthread mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> und was mach ihr so?


Gerade Naruto Shippuuden 116 fertig geschaut.


----------



## Stress05 (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Legal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 brauchst nur Satellit Schüssel = Viele Musik Sender und Festplatten  Recorder für den fernsehre 

Da die MJ Clips e Von Morgens Bis abends laufen ^^ war es nicht so schwer die alle Aufzunehmen 


dan vom Recorder auf ne DVD dann die DVD auf den pc da die Clips noch Bearbeiten Werbung raus etc ^^ und wolla hat mich zwar den ganzen tag gekostete aber ja mir war es wert


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

DARTH NIHILUS MWHAHAHA


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Juli 2009)

...darth mir ma den Buckel runterrutschen ^^

naja ich leg mich pennen  
guts nächtle


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

nacht, satan :>


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Brille züchtet MÖRDERKATZEN!!!!111


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille züchtet MÖRDERKATZEN!!!!111


nö.
:>


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö.
> :>


Klar,deine Katze headbangt ja auch oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klar,deine Katze headbangt ja auch oO


was auch immer du nimmst, nimm weniger... >_<


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was auch immer du nimmst, nimm weniger... >_<


Ich ess nur kirschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Willste auch eine? =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich ess nur kirschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


klar.
:>


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> klar.
> :>


*Brille ne Kirsche geb* da du gierschlund xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Brille ne Kirsche geb* da du gierschlund xD


danke
*die kirsche nehm, wegrenn und futter*


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

so macht sms schreiben kein spaß 19 cent oder so o.O


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> danke
> *die kirsche nehm, wegrenn und futter*


Du bsit verfressen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so macht sms schreiben kein spaß 19 cent oder so o.O


Dann schreib einfach nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so macht sms schreiben kein spaß 19 cent oder so o.O


hast du noch aufm handy oder kostet die sms?



Razyl schrieb:


> Du bsit verfressen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


näää 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hast du noch aufm handy oder kostet die sms?


kostet die sms
und ich hab ja alles für s&f ausgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> näää
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DOch,guck dich dochmal an.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kostet die sms
> und ich hab ja alles für s&f ausgegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da fällt mir nur ein quote von ahra ein...


Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Mir fehlen die Worte um zu beschreiben mit welchem Elan ich nun gerne meinen Kopf mit Tränen in den Augen gegen die Tischplatte hämmern würde. [...]


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

> Meine Todesritter Astulimini


autoblog rocks! und das is net mal mein char o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> autoblog rocks! und das is net mal mein char o.O


aber von deinem bro... vll hat er sich ma auf deinem pc eingeloggt oder so?...


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da fällt mir nur ein quote von ahra ein...


Lol nice Quote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber von deinem bro... vll hat er sich ma auf deinem pc eingeloggt oder so?...


ne ich mich mit seinem acc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ne ich mich mit seinem acc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na, dann würd ich mich nicht über so chars in deinem autoblog wundern^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

@ Tabuno:
*kopf----->Tisch*


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na, dann würd ich mich nicht über so chars in deinem autoblog wundern^^


ich will den da aber nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich will den da aber nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


einfach löschen!


----------



## Skatero (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich will den da aber nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vielleicht verschwindet er, wenn du den Charakter löschst?


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> einfach löschen!


den account? rofl


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich will den da aber nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ZAM schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die "Häkchen" werden mittlerweile ignoriert. Ist der Profiler installiert und für alle Charaktere aktiviert, werden die Daten für jeden Charakter hochgeladen. Du hast jedoch mittlerweile die Möglichkeit, die Charaktere über deine mybuffed-Einstellungen oder direkt in den Charakterprofilen in der Datenbank auszublenden. [...]






Tabuno schrieb:


> den account? rofl



... nc


----------



## Skatero (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> den account? rofl


Nein nur den Charakter.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ... nc


versteh ich net und besonders nich um diese uhrzeit das einzige was mich nervt das die häkchen ignoriert werden ._.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> versteh ich net und besonders nich um diese uhrzeit das einzige was mich nervt das die häkchen ignoriert werden ._.


... -.-


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ... -.-


ich beschäftige mich halt net mit blasc, mein gott...


----------



## Skatero (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich beschäftige mich halt net mit blasc, mein gott...


Brille ist dein Gott?


----------



## Lillyan (4. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



\o/


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dein AUto? oO


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

ok brille ich krieg 1.6 19 cent lohnen sich halt
e: und zum mybuffedingens hab ich halt 2 80er kann ich nen bissl rumprotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ok brille ich krieg 1.6 19 cent lohnen sich halt


Brille ist afk...


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille ist afk...


ach ja? sowas macht er ja ziemlich selten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dein AUto? oO


Mit so einem Kennzeichen? Sicher nicht


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ach ja? sowas macht er ja ziemlich selten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa,er hat lust aufs Fernsehen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Lilly:
ach hab dich doch net so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa,er hat lust aufs Fernsehen bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats
ich krieg dich noch!


----------



## Skatero (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats
> ich krieg dich noch!


Schaffst du doch eh nicht.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schaffst du doch eh nicht.


oh doch


----------



## Lillyan (4. Juli 2009)

Mal sehen, in wie weit das in Gespamme ausartet :>


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mal sehen, in wie weit das in Gespamme ausartet :>


ich poste ja nur in diesem thread hier also kanns doch gar kein spam sein *g*


----------



## Skatero (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich poste ja nur in diesem thread hier also kanns doch gar kein spam sein *g*





Tabuno schrieb:


> oh doch


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

da is jemand schreibfaul =)


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Hm was ist los? Tabuno spammt mal wieder? Typisch


----------



## Skatero (4. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> da is jemand schreibfaul =)





Grüne schrieb:


> nö.
> :>


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm was ist los? Tabuno spammt mal wieder? Typisch





Lurock schrieb:


> Titten.


----------



## Lurock (4. Juli 2009)

Post tits or gtfo!


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Post tits or gtfo!


Nabend Lu.
Tabu ist zu jung dafür...


----------



## Lurock (4. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend Lu.
> Tabu ist zu jung dafür...


Früh übt sich...


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juli 2009)

omg ein lurock wurde gepullt in deckung!


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Früh übt sich...


Ich glaube aber,wenn hier solche Bilder auftauchen,bekommen er ne sperre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wie will er wohl nicht mehr haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (5. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend
Wie hier wieder gespammt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> Wie hier wieder gespammt wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo spammt denn hier wer?
Btw: Guten Abend Schweinchen =)


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber,wenn hier solche Bilder auftauchen,bekommen er ne sperre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie kommste denn darauf?


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wie kommste denn darauf?


Du warst schonmal gebannt? Und willst das sicherlich nochmal werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Hier spammt niemand ausser Tabuno.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du warst schonmal gebannt? Und willst das sicherlich nochmal werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zweimal! und einmal in der gruppe gebannt <3 nächstes ziel ist klassensprecher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hier spammt niemand ausser Tabuno.


Du sagst es Skatero,du sagst es... ^-^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (5. Juli 2009)

Ihm ist langweilig


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Zweimal! und einmal in der gruppe gebannt <3 nächstes ziel ist klassensprecher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wirst du doch eh nie schaffen....


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wirst du doch eh nie schaffen....


wenn ich lust und zeit hätte schon *gähn*


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wenn ich lust und zeit hätte schon *gähn*


Gähnen? Ab ins Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Klassensprecher für die Gebannten?


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Klassensprecher für die Gebannten?


was hat das damit zu tun?


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> was hat das damit zu tun?


Dies und das.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dies und das.


man kann ja wohl als gebannter zum klassensprecher aufsteigen btw: bin ja wieder mitglied *g*


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dies und das.


Gz zu 3800 Posts... ^^

@ Tabuno:
Ich hoffe net *g* Als Gebannter kann man schlecht auch zum Mod aufsteigen...


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gz zu 3800 Posts... ^^


Danke danke


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

im s&f forum muss man 16 jahre alt sein um mod zu werden also hab ich ja nochn bissl zeit von der verwarnstufe runterzukommen auf 0% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (falls das hier auch so is)


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> im s&f forum muss man 16 jahre alt sein um mod zu werden also hab ich ja nochn bissl zeit von der verwarnstufe runterzukommen auf 0%
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja um die 4 Jahre oder?


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> im s&f forum muss man 16 jahre alt sein um mod zu werden also hab ich ja nochn bissl zeit von der verwarnstufe runterzukommen auf 0%
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


16 Jahre? oO Im Forum steht eindeutig 18 Jahre


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> im s&f forum muss man 16 jahre alt sein um mod zu werden also hab ich ja nochn bissl zeit von der verwarnstufe runterzukommen auf 0%
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaube kaum, dass die zurückgesetzt wird...


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass die zurückgesetzt wird...


mir wurde von einem mod gesagt oder war es zam? naja egal das man sich wieder 'hocharbeiten' kann indem man hier sinnvolle sachen beiträgt etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Razyl im s&f forum oder was meinste?


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mir wurde von einem mod gesagt oder war es zam? naja egal das man sich wieder 'hocharbeiten' kann indem man hier sinnvolle sachen beiträgt etc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was du schonmal nicht machst...


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mir wurde von einem mod gesagt oder war es zam? naja egal das man sich wieder 'hocharbeiten' kann indem man hier sinnvolle sachen beiträgt etc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was sind sinnvolle Sachen?


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was du schonmal nicht machst...





Tabuno schrieb:


> oh doch


----------



## Lillyan (5. Juli 2009)

Ja, manchmal wird sie zurückgesetzt... bis du allerdings eine weiße Weste hast muss glaub ich viel passieren und durch Nachtschwärmer-Spam wird man auch nicht weniger vorbelastet.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja, manchmal wird sie zurückgesetzt... bis du allerdings eine weiße Weste hast muss glaub ich viel passieren und durch Nachtschwärmer-Spam wird man auch nicht weniger vorbelastet.


ich spam hier doch gar nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja, manchmal wird sie zurückgesetzt... bis du allerdings eine weiße Weste hast muss glaub ich viel passieren und durch Nachtschwärmer-Spam wird man auch nicht weniger vorbelastet.


Ich wette,bei mir wird sie nie wieder zurückgesetzt werden *g*


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2009)

Dann bin ich sicher schon wieder von meinen 80% auf 0%.


----------



## Lillyan (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wette,bei mir wird sie nie wieder zurückgesetzt werden *g*


Könntest ja mal was nützliches für die Gemeinschaft tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Könntest ja mal was nützliches für die Gemeinschaft tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gib mirn Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gib mirn Tipp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ka... *gute* Guides schreiben... oder so ^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ka... *gute* Guides schreiben... oder so ^^


Guides? haha,für welches Spiel denn? WoW hab ich k.A,ROM;AOC;WAR sowieso net,LOtro bin ich  noch "klein" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

User-News sind doch auch was feines


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> User-News sind doch auch was feines


Davon hab ich schon ne menge...


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Davon hab ich schon ne menge...


ich hab schon eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Könntest ja mal was nützliches für die Gemeinschaft tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wir verkaufen buffed-kekse für die am existenzminimum lebende modschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab schon eine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


20 stück schon....


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

> ok brille ich krieg 1.6 19 cent lohnen sich halt


ich zitiere mich zwar ungern selbst aber vlt erfreut sich ja dein kleines herz brillilein


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich zitiere mich zwar ungern selbst aber vlt erfreut sich ja dein kleines herz brillilein


Woher weißt du,wie groß Brilles herz ist? oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich zitiere mich zwar ungern selbst aber vlt erfreut sich ja dein kleines herz brillilein


ich habe es schon gelesen.
wann bekommstes denn



Razyl schrieb:


> Woher weißt du,wie groß Brilles herz ist? oO


magie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich habe es schon gelesen.
> wann bekommstes denn


naja muss meinem freund die kohle geben und dessen connection 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besorgt es mir dann


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> magie!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tabuno isn magier?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja muss meinem freund die kohle geben und dessen connection
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ahahahahahahaha

sry, aber das ist einfach zu hart^^


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tabuno isn magier?


ja...
@ brille joa kann sein is mir aber ziemlich wayne :>


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> @ brille joa kann sein is mir aber ziemlich *wayne* :>


Rooney?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

hey razyl... hast du noch obst?^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hey razyl... hast du noch obst?^^


Kirschen? Check, Erdbeeren? check


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD5duVg9gy4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kirschen? Check, Erdbeeren? check


gieve erdbeeren plx, hab kb aufzustehen und mir so welche zu holen^^


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was fällt euch an meinem lieben Mozilla auf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gieve erdbeeren plx, hab kb aufzustehen und mir so welche zu holen^^


Fauler hund....
*Brille erdbeeren hinwerf*


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fauler hund....
> *Brille erdbeeren hinwerf*


die sind ja matschig :<


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die sind ja matschig :<


Sind sie gar nicht! Du musst sie ja auch fangen!


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> was fällt euch an meinem lieben Mozilla auf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da ist so ein komischer Fleck.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (5. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haben will! schicken!! haben will!!

ohh...bevor ichs vergesse, nabnd


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sind sie gar nicht! Du musst sie ja auch fangen!


ziel besser :>



Gondi schrieb:


> haben will! schicken!! haben will!!
> 
> ohh...bevor ichs vergesse, nabnd



nicht mal ein "bitte"
...


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> was fällt euch an meinem lieben Mozilla auf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er hatten anderen Skin *gähn*


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ziel besser :>


Pff,ich hab die Erdbeeren schon richtung mund geworfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff,ich hab die Erdbeeren schon richtung mund geworfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kauf dir ma ne brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> haben will! schicken!! haben will!!
> 
> ohh...bevor ichs vergesse, nabnd



ihr für dich https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/10900 


kannst auch ganz viele andre sachen aus wählen oder selber neuen Designs machen!


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kauf dir ma ne brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Brauch ich doch nur dich aufsetzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kauf dir ma ne brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber bitte keine die reden bzw. schreiben kann. -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber bitte keine die reden bzw. schreiben kann. -.-


:<


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber bitte keine die reden bzw. schreiben kann. -.-


Hey,lass die grüne Brille in ruhe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl weisst du was ich an deiner Signatur nicht gut finde?


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Razyl weisst du was ich an deiner Signatur nicht gut finde?


Alles? Danke weiß ich schon =)


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (5. Juli 2009)

Maly 10er ist ja immernoch sinnlos mit rndgruppen -.-


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alles? Danke weiß ich schon =)


Nein nicht alles
Der Übergang von der linken auf die rechte Bildhälfte.
Da ist einfach nichts. Da muss irgendetwas hin.

Hast du sie eigentlich selber gemacht?


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein nicht alles
> Der Übergang von der linken auf die rechte Bildhälfte.
> Da ist einfach nichts. Da muss irgendetwas hin.
> 
> Hast du sie eigentlich selber gemacht?


Haha ich und Signaturen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein,natürlich nicht. Für sowas hab ich 2 Linke hände


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl Voll im kotor 2 fieber ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


könnte mir morgen das spiel auch wieder mal auf den pc hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Razyl Voll im kotor 2 fieber ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Voll im SW:TOR Fieber...


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

lol eben voll den schock bekommen als der radiowecker im bad anging  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Voll im SW:TOR Fieber...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol eben voll den schock bekommen als der radiowecker im bad anging
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


angst im dunkeln, und dann geht noch der radiowecker an... du hasts echt nicht leicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol eben voll den schock bekommen als der radiowecker im bad anging
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was suchst du auch im Bad?


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

So gn8 muss leider ins bett um heute morgen um 06:00 meinen hacker angriffe auf Buffed zu start 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was suchst du auch im Bad?


äh ja die musik hat genervt?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> äh ja die musik hat genervt?


hannah montana radiowecker oder was? XD


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> äh ja die musik hat genervt?


Tokio Hotel?


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tokio Hotel?


ka was da lief es war jedenfalls energy^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ka was da lief es war jedenfalls energy^^


Btw: warum hat man nen Radiowecker im Bad?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

ich bin dann ma weg... bis heute abend^^


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Ihr befürchtet immer gleich das Schlimmste.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin dann ma weg... bis heute abend^^


jo bis denne aber es ist sonntag mach dir keine hoffnungen mit cs :>
@ razyl frag meine eltern... vlt wenn man duscht hört man radio was weiß ich ^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin dann ma weg... bis heute abend^^


Nacht Brille,schlaf gut =)



Tabuno schrieb:


> @ razyl frag meine eltern... vlt wenn man duscht hört man radio was weiß ich ^^


Ahja,nice erklärung oO


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja,nice erklärung oO


... hier haste die story also das radio (sony) stand mal in der küche weil wenn meine mum kocht will sie mukke hören ... XD und iwann hatten wir ein neues und iwann kam meine mutter wahrscheinlich auf die glorreiche idee das teil ins bad zu stellen und da das teil auch nen wecker hat... und meine mutter hatte dann auch mal ausversehen den wecker angemacht um 3:30 mitten in der woche als das teil noch in der küche stand un ich bin erstmal wachgeworden -.- verflucht sei dieses radio und angst hatte ich auch *g*


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Gn8 Brille


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ... hier haste die story also das radio (sony) stand mal in der küche weil wenn meine mum kocht will sie mukke hören ... XD und iwann hatten wir ein neues und iwann kam meine mutter wahrscheinlich auf die glorreiche idee das teil ins bad zu stellen und da das teil auch nen wecker hat... und meine mutter hatte das auch mal ausversehen den wecker angemacht um 3:30 mitten in der woche als das teil noch in der küche stand un ich bin erstmal wachgeworden -.- verflucht sei dieses radio und angst hatte ich auch *g*


Wieso will man beim duschen auch noch Mucke hören? Jetzt sag nicht,deine Mutter tanzt beim duschen :X
Und du bist sehr leicht schreckhaft bzw. dir kann man leicht angst machen oder?^^


----------



## Terandolus (5. Juli 2009)

Mal so ne Frage spielt wer auf Shattrath en Horde Char will Allis nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :-D


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (5. Juli 2009)

Nichts gegen Radios im Bad xD Wenn man bei uns das Licht anmacht geht der Radio auch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso will man beim duschen auch noch Mucke hören? Jetzt sag nicht,deine Mutter tanzt beim duschen :X
> Und du bist sehr leicht schreckhaft bzw. dir kann man leicht angst machen oder?^^


ich spionier meine mutter nicht beim duschen also kann ich dir keine auskunft geben also singen tut sie jedenfalls nicht^^ und joa ich bekomm ziemlich schnell angst.. :l


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich spionier meine mutter nicht beim duschen also kann ich dir keine auskunft geben also singen tut sie jedenfalls nicht^^ und joa ich bekomm ziemlich schnell angst.. :l


Ich will es auch gar net wissen...
Und zum 2. : gut zu wissen hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich will es auch gar net wissen...
> Und zum 2. : gut zu wissen hrhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pfff aber nicht übers inet ausser mein buffed account ist weg *g* aber dann heul ich eher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> pfff aber nicht übers inet ausser mein buffed account ist weg *g* aber dann heul ich eher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du heulst,weil dein buffed account weg ist? oO


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du heulst,weil dein buffed account weg ist? oO


ich bin halt sehr emotional 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich bin halt sehr emotional
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bissl übertrieben wegen einen Buffed Accounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

so bin mal pennen ... nächtle


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so bin mal pennen ... nächtle


Nacht Tabuno,schlaf gut =)


----------



## Aero_one (5. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aloooha =P


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

So ich verschwinde dann auch mal... nacht euch =)


----------



## Aero_one (5. Juli 2009)

Gut´s Nächtle =P


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abend



Razyl schrieb:


> So ich verschwinde dann auch mal... nacht euch =)


Nacht


----------



## Aero_one (5. Juli 2009)

Man Aion macht aufs übelste süchtig ... 3 Tage kaum geschlafen =P 

Aber das Spiel ist einfach genial ^^



Triffts grade total ^^


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

So ich geh dann auch mal schlafen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

noch jmd da?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

nabend :>


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nabend :>


lass die sau raus!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

mach den hosenstall auf! 
:>


----------



## Haramann (5. Juli 2009)

Singt das Lagerfeuerlied!


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

"meine sekretärin betrügt mich mit ihrem mann" :-D


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mach den hosenstall auf!
> :>


Nu nennst Trollis Ding SAU? oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nu nennst Trollis Ding SAU? oO


............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Brille hör auf damit. Ich will nicht immer so weit nach unten scrollen.
............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\ 
So geht das auch.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Brille ich reporte dich gleich,du sprengst immer die seite hier ><
Das ist nervig!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille ich reporte dich gleich,du sprengst immer die seite hier ><


mach halt :>


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille ich reporte dich gleich,du sprengst immer die seite hier ><
> Das ist nervig!


óÒ get urself nen tolleren moni^^


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Brille, wann änderst du deinen Avatar? -.-'


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mach halt :>


Nö,kostet nen Mausklick. Erst wenn du es nochmal postest tu ich es =)


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Brille, wann änderst du deinen Avatar? -.-'


ja, der avatar is echt traurig :>


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie wäre es damit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja, der avatar is echt traurig :>


Er selbst ist auch traurig - passt also


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

muahaha

"ich mach dir schöne augen, so wie chris brown" :-D


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Brille, wann änderst du deinen Avatar? -.-'


gar nicht



Tabuno schrieb:


> ja, der avatar is echt traurig :>


fast so traurig wie du? :<



riesentrolli schrieb:


> muahaha
> 
> "ich mach dir schöne augen, so wie chris brown" :-D



hrhr


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gar nicht


Mach ihn pls weg =( Der passt mal so gut wie gar nicht zu dir!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mach ihn pls weg =( Der passt mal so gut wie gar nicht zu dir!


tss geh fort


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tss geh fort


Nein,du wuffi!


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fast so traurig wie du? :<





Lurock schrieb:


> Titten.


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Brille mach Platz.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno:
Öhm geiler Quote darauf oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Brille mach Platz.


na, wie lange haste dafür nachdenken müssen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ololol 7k


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na, wie lange haste dafür nachdenken müssen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gz zum 7000. Beitrag =) Bald haste den 1m 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na, wie lange haste dafür nachdenken müssen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nachdenken?


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na, wie lange haste dafür nachdenken müssen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hab ich mehr?

EDIT: nein. verdammt. kleiner penis -.-


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nachdenken?


Denk nicht weiter drüber nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hab ich mehr?
> 
> EDIT: nein. verdammt. kleiner penis -.-





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> EDIT: nein. verdammt. kleiner penis -.-


Du hast ein e vergessen =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast ein e vergessen =)


wenn überhaupt ein e und ein r...


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast ein e vergessen =)


wös? wo`?


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast ein e vergessen =)


Nein Penis schreibt man ohne "ie". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wös? wo`?


Im internet heißt es E-Penis und nicht nur Penis =)


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juli 2009)

Nabend

hey hier gehts ja ma wieder ab, wie habtn ihr das geschafft, dachte der nachtschwärmer stirbt ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Im internet heißt es E-Penis und nicht nur Penis =)


*gähn*


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> hey hier gehts ja ma wieder ab, wie habtn ihr das geschafft, dachte der nachtschwärmer stirbt ^^


Tja,ich bin halt einfach nur Megagut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hey hier gehts ja ma wieder ab, wie habtn ihr das geschafft, dachte der nachtschwärmer stirbt ^^


alles eine frage des.... e-penis!!! :>



riesentrolli schrieb:


> *gähn*



geh schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> alles eine frage des.... e-penis!!! :>


Ach gib ruhe hund.
*Brille ne Kirsche zuwerf*


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=111086
epic thread


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=111086
> epic thread


*kopf--->tisch*


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

ich will acuh ne kirsche


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich will acuh ne kirsche


Du bist kein hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich will acuh ne kirsche


du nicht nehmen kirsche!


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist kein hund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*wuff*

obwohl .. welches geräusch machen Warhamster ?

lg


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> *wuff*
> 
> obwohl .. welches geräusch machen Warhamster ?
> 
> lg


Die machen:"Uargh!"


----------



## Silenzz (5. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend meine Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die machen:"Uargh!"


aso

"This is Madness !"

"Madness ? This is UAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGHH !!!"


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Guten Abend meine Freunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Falsches Forum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Guten Abend meine Freunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (5. Juli 2009)

Man, von euch hört auch keiner Kollegah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Man, von euch hört auch keiner Kollegah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


guck auf die goldkette!


----------



## Medmius (5. Juli 2009)

Nett wie eh und je

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)




----------



## Silenzz (5. Juli 2009)

Jenau Grüner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich will acuh ne kirsche


*kirsche geb*

hast ja lang genug darauf gewartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> *Alte oma Video*


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *kirsche geb*
> 
> hast ja lang genug darauf gewartet
> 
> ...


----------



## Medmius (5. Juli 2009)

<3 Pain


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> <3 Pain


In der Signatur würde man das ganz anders verstehen, als es gemeint ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> *video*


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Einfach nur lol :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

auaaa.... einiges...
XD


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *vid*


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> *video*


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2009)

bin mal im bett viel spaß noch beim video posten


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin mal im bett viel spaß noch beim video posten


gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *vid*


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend Silenzz =)


----------



## Medmius (5. Juli 2009)

Gn8 Tabuno


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin mal im bett viel spaß noch beim video posten


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juli 2009)

keine antwort = Win \o/


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> keine antwort = Win \o/


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

kennt ihr dieses schöne gefühl nach dem koten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> *dumme kuh*


ne hamster :<


----------



## Ol@f (5. Juli 2009)

Abend.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kennt ihr dieses schöne gefühl nach dem koten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein,beschreibs mal.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein,beschreibs mal.


vollkommene glückseligkeit =)


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> vollkommene glückseligkeit =)


Nett.Also bist du nun total glücklich?


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ne hamster :<




Kannst du das auch?


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

jetz wo du fragst muss ich drüber nachdenken und merke: nein =(


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein,beschreibs mal.


lol die frau in deiner sig mit dem roten tuch auffem kopf sieht ja ma bescheuert aus xD

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kannst du das auch?


/dance

ne hab zuviel rüssi an, ich kann nur headbangen :/


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jetz wo du fragst muss ich drüber nachdenken und merke: nein =(


Armes trolli



Mefisthor schrieb:


> lol die frau in deiner sig mit dem roten tuch auffem kopf sieht ja ma bescheuert aus xD


Achja? warum?


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Armes trolli
> 
> 
> Achja? warum?


die sieht doch nix Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> die sieht doch nix Oo
> 
> lg


Würde sie auch so net,die ist Blind. Aber sie kann sehen bzw. das spüren was um sie herum ist. Der macht sei dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (5. Juli 2009)

Um toll auszusehen macht man schonmal verrückte Dinge...


----------



## Medmius (5. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Um toll auszusehen macht man schonmal verrückte Dinge...



Like Jacko


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Würde sie auch so net,die ist Blind. Aber sie kann sehen bzw. das spüren was um sie herum ist. Der macht sei dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aso, na dann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der macht sei dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spürst du die macht nicht mein junger padawan? 

die mach ist einfach überall! "in dem Stein dort" "in deinem PC" .... 


du noch viel lehren musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> aso, na dann


Zock halt KotoR 1 + 2 =)


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Ich spiele bald SW The Force Unleashed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich spiele bald SW The Force Unleashed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nettes spiel,gut gemacht. Physikeffekte sind sehr toll.
Aber Jedi Knight 2+3 sind immernoch die besten Actionspiele der Star Wars Reihe =)


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Ich muss mich für SW TOR aufwärmen.


----------



## Ol@f (5. Juli 2009)

Jedi Academy Online macht Spaß^^


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zock halt KotoR 1 + 2 =)


Ne Star Wars: X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter reicht mir xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich muss mich für SW TOR aufwärmen.


\o/ 



Ol@f schrieb:


> Jedi Academy Online macht Spaß^^


Jap,lichtschwertkämpfe <3


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nettes spiel,gut gemacht. Physikeffekte sind sehr toll.
> Aber Jedi Knight 2+3 sind immernoch die besten Actionspiele der Star Wars Reihe =)



Ihr nicht lehren werde die macht zu beherrschen durch das spielen! 

ihr müsst euch enspannt euer inner mitte finde und ihr dann sehe werde wie die mach zu benutzen ist


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Eine gewisse Animeseite nervt mich gerade -.-


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (5. Juli 2009)

Guuuuten Abend.


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Eine gewisse Animeseite nervt mich gerade -.-



dann gehe doch auf eine Andre?


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> dann gehe doch auf eine Andre?


Sie funktioniert ja schon.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Guuuuten Abend.


Guten Abend schweinchen =)


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Juli 2009)

Hi :>


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hi :>


Huhu Carcha,lass mcih raten: dir ist langweilig?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Huhu Carcha,lass mcih raten: dir ist langweilig?^^


oder sein hämmerchen hat durst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hi :>


Nabend


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oder sein hämmerchen hat durst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann kannst ja nur du das Ziel sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oder sein hämmerchen hat durst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Machen Forellen durstig?


----------



## Ocian (5. Juli 2009)

Den hammer hab ich ihm geklaut, meiner war Stumpf und ist in der Reperatur :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann kannst ja nur du das Ziel sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


höchstens du, du pöser flam0r



Ocian schrieb:


> Den hammer hab ich ihm geklaut, meiner war Stumpf und ist in der Reperatur :>



nich nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Huhu Carcha,lass mcih raten: dir ist langweilig?^^




Nö. Will nur mal nach dem Rechten sehn. :>


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Den hammer hab ich ihm geklaut, meiner war Stumpf und ist in der Reperatur :>


nochen Mod oO Nun bekomm ich langsam angst

@ Carch:
hier ist alles ok =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nö. Will nur mal nach dem Rechten sehn. :>


erinnert mich grad an
http://german-bash.org/124165


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Alarmstufe Grün

Springt aus dem Fenster!


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Den hammer hab ich ihm geklaut, meiner war Stumpf und ist in der Reperatur :>




Hämmer MÜSSEN stumpf sein... sonst brechen die Knochen nicht richtig.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> erinnert mich grad an
> http://german-bash.org/124165




Genau das wollt ich erreichen =)


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hämmer MÜSSEN stumpf sein... sonst brechen die Knochen nicht richtig.


BRUTALO!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> nochen Mod oO Nun bekomm ich langsam angst



zum glück ist tabuno nicht mehr hier, der würd n herzstillstand bekommen^^


Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hämmer MÜSSEN stumpf sein... sonst brechen die Knochen nicht richtig.


du musst dich ja auskennen :>


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (5. Juli 2009)

Mal wieder viele Schweizer da :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Genau das wollt ich erreichen =)


\o/


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Mal wieder viele Schweizer da :>


Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja Federer hat gewonnen


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zum glück ist tabuno nicht mehr hier, der würd n herzstillstand bekommen^^


Der würde glatt ausm Fenster springen..^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Genau das wollt ich erreichen =)


und wer soll hier aufstehen?^^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (5. Juli 2009)

Federer cha aues xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> und wer soll hier aufstehen?^^


hatten wir hier nicht ma so einen im thread?^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hatten wir hier nicht ma so einen im thread?^^


Jap,nen rechten Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

gibts egtl was neues von deinem casemodding carcha? :>


----------



## Ocian (5. Juli 2009)

Ich gehe ins Bett, Carchi ist gemein zu mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Natürlich gewinnt er. Schweizer Qualität :>


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> und wer soll hier aufstehen?^^




Dein "Erzfeind" ist ja leider weg. Weiss nichtmal mehr wie der hiess *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich gehe ins Bett, Carchi ist gemein zu mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gn8


----------



## Mefisthor (5. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich gehe ins Bett, Carchi ist gemein zu mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Schweizer Qualität :>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gibts egtl was neues von deinem casemodding carcha? :>



Jein. Hab mal was ausgemessen, aber muss morgen oder so noch n paar Sachen kaufen gehn... 
Dafür zeig ich euch dann morgen Abend n anderes kleines Projekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dafür zeig ich euch dann morgen Abend n anderes kleines Projekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du baust schildi auch led's ein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dein "Erzfeind" ist ja leider weg. Weiss nichtmal mehr wie der hiess *g*


och ich könnt mich hier auch sehr gut auf andre einschießen^^


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du baust schildi auch led's ein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2009)

Brüste.

Edit: Hat nichts mit vorhergegangenen Posts zu tun... Wobei, eine Schildkröte mit Brüsten... >.>


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Brüste.



Wo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Titten.






Lurock schrieb:


> Brüste.



gieve more solche wörter


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2009)

Möpse. \o/


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gieve more solche wörter


nimm den ganxt0r plural von mob: möbse


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Möpse. \o/






riesentrolli schrieb:


> nimm den ganxt0r plural von mob: möbse


lol^^


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Möpse. \o/



Ja wo ich sehe sie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nimm den ganxt0r plural von mob: möbse


Falsch. Viel zu anstrengend für Ganxt0rz, die hängen einfach ein "s" oder "z" dran...
Stuhlz, Baums, Vergeltaz, Penners,...


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Juli 2009)

Jungs... Netiquette und so.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Falsch. Viel zu anstrengend für Ganxt0rz, die hängen einfach ein "s" oder "z" dran...
> Stuhlz, Baums, Vergeltaz, Penners,...


brüstez


Carcharoth schrieb:


> Jungs... Netiquette und so.


das war zeitgleich waaah, nicht den hammer rausholen! :<


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

wo is eigtl nuffing? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> brüstez


ey Dat heisd brustz Duh nap lol

Btw: Wer bin ich? =)


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Btw: Wer bin ich? =)



Ein lustmolch ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das war zeitgleich waaah, nicht den hammer rausholen! :<


Spielt das eine Rolle?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> ey Dat heisd brustz Duh nap lol
> 
> Btw: Wer bin ich? =)


es gab hier doch mal das bild von dem kerl mit den bierdosen auf der plauze. und du solltest der nette herr sein XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2009)

ich bin ma weg für heute... gute nacht euch^^


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> es gab hier doch mal das bild von dem kerl mit den bierdosen auf der plauze. und du solltest der nette herr sein XD


Lol... Stimmt...

Aber das BTW war eher auf den Schreibstil bezogen den ich benutzt hab... aber vergesst das, das war böse.


----------



## Hanfgurke (5. Juli 2009)

Gerätsen.


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin ma weg für heute... gute nacht euch^^


Gute Nacht


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin ma weg für heute... gute nacht euch^^


Gute nacht Brille =)


Carcharoth schrieb:


> Jungs... Netiquette und so.


Buh,vllt. sind auch Frauen hier? An die denkst du wohl gar net wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2009)

Sind jetzt alle pennen? =O


----------



## Stress05 (5. Juli 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sind jetzt alle pennen? =O



Ja gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(ne das ist nicht meine kartze)


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sind jetzt alle pennen? =O


Nö,ich bin noch wach =)


----------



## Hanfgurke (5. Juli 2009)

Ich mache noch mind. 60 Minuten


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Ich mache noch mind. 60 Minuten


Und maximal?


----------



## Skatero (5. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und maximal?



61 Minuten


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (5. Juli 2009)

Auch noch da :O


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Auch noch da :O


Das tanzende Schweinchen \o/

@ Skatero


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

ich war nur mal geschirr abwaschen^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich war nur mal geschirr abwaschen^^


Na dann: WB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (6. Juli 2009)

Läuft grad irgendwas gutes im Fernsehen? Mir ist langweilllliiggg...


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Läuft grad irgendwas gutes im Fernsehr? Mir ist langweilllliiggg...


Keine ahnung,schau doch einfach nach oO


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Bis eben noch Fantastic Movie ...

War aber extrem schlecht ... *bis auf die 3 sec. im Zelt von Aslo in der man ***** sehen kann*

Aloha btw ...


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aloha btw ...


Guten Abend Aero =)


----------



## Ol@f (6. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Keine ahnung,schau doch einfach nach oO


Dann muss ich soweit latschen  und noch dumm rumsuchen. Naja, egal spiel noch was Gitarre.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Dann muss ich soweit latschen  und noch dumm rumsuchen. Naja, egal spiel noch was Gitarre.


Faules Pikachu...


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

> Dann muss ich soweit latschen  und noch dumm rumsuchen



Lethargie wins in 3,2,1 --- > Win

Hmz ... morgen ist die Aion Beta vorbei =( 

Edit: Bzw. heute =(


----------



## Ol@f (6. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Faules Pikachu...


gechilltes Pikachu.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Hmz ... morgen ist die Aion Beta vorbei =(
> 
> Edit: Bzw. heute =(


Und weiter?


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

geh so high schauen das kannst du auch vor dem PC


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

> Und weiter?



Dann heisst es wieder warten ... 

Weiss jemand wann eig. die 8.te Staffel von Scrubs bei uns kommt ?


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Dann heisst es wieder warten ...


Das Spiel erscheint doch bald


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

> Das Spiel erscheint doch bald



Jop 25. Sep ...

Dauert mir aber trotzdem zu lang =P.Naja gibt ja in 2 Wochen wieder ne CB ...


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Jop 25. Sep ...
> 
> Dauert mir aber trotzdem zu lang =P.Naja gibt ja in 2 Wochen wieder ne CB ...


Hey,ich muss noch soooo lange auf SW:TOR warten =( aber das Spiel wird toll \o/


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Mir ist laaaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Mir ist laaaaaaaaaangweilig


Dann tanz für uns schweinchen ! Los! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hey,ich muss noch soooo lange auf SW:TOR warten =( aber das Spiel wird toll \o/



Da freu ich mich auch schon drauf ... bin zwar nicht so der SW Fan. Aber die Spiele und die alten Filme waren immer recht gut


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Nö nie nich


----------



## Skatero (6. Juli 2009)

SW TOR wird sicher gut.
AION glaub ich nicht so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Da freu ich mich auch schon drauf ... bin zwar nicht so der SW Fan. Aber die Spiele und die alten Filme waren immer recht gut


Nicht alle SW SPiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Nö nie nich





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieso net?



Skatero schrieb:


> SW TOR wird sicher gut.
> AION glaub ich nicht so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Endlich jemand der ne ähnlich meinung hat \o/


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Aion wird doof :/ Schweine können nicht tanzen.. unmöglich


----------



## Skatero (6. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Aion wird doof :/ Schweine können nicht tanzen.. unmöglich


Ja wackeln würd ich dem sagen.


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Jeder hat nen anderen Geschmack bei MMO´s ... von daher sind da Diskussion eh sinnlos.

Ich für meinen Teil finde Aion genial =P


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Triffts schon eher und mit dem Ringelschwanz wackeln ^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Triffts schon eher und mit dem Ringelschwanz wackeln ^^


Dann wackel mit den Ringelschwanz! Los!


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Nö nie nich xD


----------



## Skatero (6. Juli 2009)

Mach! Sonst müssen wir dich grillen.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Nö nie nich xD


Willst du etwa so enden wie Mookuh?


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Wäre in Ordnung ich hab Hunger :S


----------



## Skatero (6. Juli 2009)

Du bekommst aber nichts.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Stimmt sich selbst essen wäre irgendwie gestört.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Stimmt sich selbst essen wäre irgendwie gestört.


Wenn du gegrillt bist,bist du eh tod... von daher


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Unterdrückung im Buffed - Forum ...
Schreckliche Szenen spielen sich ab ...
*Popcorn hol*

Wird Pingu tanzen jemals mit dem Ringelschwanz wackeln ?


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Woah das interessiert mich auch :O


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Unterdrückung im Buffed - Forum ...


Wo ist denn hier Unterdrückung?


----------



## Skatero (6. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Woah das interessiert mich auch :O


Dein WoW-Char sieht auch aus wie ein Schwein.


----------



## Maladin (6. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo ist denn hier Unterdrückung?



Ich wurde gerufen?

Namd ihr.


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

> Wo ist denn hier Unterdrückung?





Razyl schrieb:


> Dann tanz für uns schweinchen ! Los!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Nö nie nich xD





Skatero schrieb:


> Mach! Sonst müssen wir dich grillen.




Hmm ... gut Unterdrückung ist schlecht gewählt. Folterung ?


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Sind halt die einzigen die Schami sein können bei der Allianz.


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich wurde gerufen?
> 
> Namd ihr.



AAAAAAH !

*hust*

Aloha


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Hilfe die wollen mich grillen!


----------



## Skatero (6. Juli 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich wurde gerufen?
> 
> Namd ihr.


Wurdest du das? Wenn du das sagst.
Nabend



Aero_one schrieb:


> Hmm ... gut Unterdrückung ist schlecht gewählt. Folterung ?


Klingt besser.



Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Sind halt die einzigen die Schami sein können bei der Allianz.


War nicht ernst gemeint.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich wurde gerufen?
> 
> Namd ihr.


Schon wieder nen Mod hier... hier muss irgendwo nen nest sein ~~
Abend Maladin


----------



## Skatero (6. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schon wieder nen Mod hier... hier muss irgendwo nen nest sein ~~
> Abend Maladin


Ja. Rufen wir die Feuerwehr?


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja. Rufen wir die Feuerwehr?


Jap,ruf die mal an!


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Polizei auch gleich


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Polizei auch gleich


Die sind doch alle korrupt!


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja. Rufen wir die Feuerwehr?





Razyl schrieb:


> Jap,ruf die mal an!





Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Polizei auch gleich



und nen Lieferdienst auch bitte *hunger hab*



> Die sind doch alle korrupt!



PAH ! Wer denn heutzutage nicht ?


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> PAH ! Wer denn heutzutage nicht ?


Ähhhem... Skatero!


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Polizei dein Freund und Helfer mit genug Geld sind die nett.


----------



## Maladin (6. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> und nen Lieferdienst auch bitte *hunger hab*
> 
> 
> 
> PAH ! Wer denn heutzutage nicht ?



Son bissel korrupt hier und da ist doch nicht so wild. Noch kenne ich keinen, der bei einem Haufen Geld oder was weiß ich nicht wenigstens nachdenken würde.


----------



## Skatero (6. Juli 2009)

oO ich hab da ein Programm in der Taskleiste, das kenne ich nicht :O
Dort bei den kleinen Symbolen rechts unten.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Son bissel korrupt hier und da ist doch nicht so wild. Noch kenne ich keinen, der bei einem Haufen Geld oder was weiß ich nicht wenigstens nachdenken würde.


Auch du würdest nachdenken? *nachdenklich wird*


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> oO ich hab da ein Programm in der Taskleiste, das kenne ich nicht :O
> Dort bei den kleinen Symbolen rechts unten.



Thats bad ...
Welcome @ Bot - Network


----------



## Skatero (6. Juli 2009)

Ein Audiodecoder ist es. hmmm


----------



## Maladin (6. Juli 2009)

Gibts ein Kontextmenü bei Rechtsklick?


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

> Ein Audiodecoder ist es. hmmm



Grade nen Video am schauen ? Zb. nen Anime in .mkv ?


----------



## Skatero (6. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist er weg. War wegen einer Streamseite.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jetzt ist er weg. War wegen einer Streamseite.


Jaja die bösen Streamseiten!


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Bam und still wurde es oO ihr seid komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

WTF !

Mein Nachbar hat grade bei mir geklingelt und gefragt ob er sich 3 Eier leihen darf ? Merkwürdige Uhrzeit für sowas o0


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Will auch 3 Eier haben :O


----------



## Hanfgurke (6. Juli 2009)

Durchaus ... ich würd' meinen Nachbarn boxen.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar hat grade bei mir geklingelt und gefragt ob er sich 3 Eier leihen darf ? Merkwürdige Uhrzeit für sowas o0


Will der um die Uhrzeit noch backen? oO



Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Will auch 3 Eier haben :O


Kauf dir welche!


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Juli 2009)

ich will jetz n kuchen


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Will der um die Uhrzeit noch backen? oO



Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung xD

Dafür werde ich aber um 3 zu ihm rüber gehen und nach ner Dose Thunfisch fragen !

Payback is a bitch =P


----------



## Hanfgurke (6. Juli 2009)

Eeek heute läuft Severance wie kewl is'n des ...


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich will jetz n kuchen


Du hast jetzt hunger auf Kuchen? oO


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt hunger auf Kuchen? oO


klar. 1. bin ich erst seit 3 oder so auf uns 2. wird hier von eiern und backen geredet...


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Hab auch Hunger.


----------



## Hanfgurke (6. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte noch Müsli im Angebot.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> klar. 1. bin ich erst seit 3 oder so auf uns 2. wird hier von eiern und backen geredet...


Hmm *Trolli nen stück Kuchen geb*



Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Hab auc Hunger.


Du bisten Schwein,du kannst dich selbst aufessen oO


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Juli 2009)

dankö *mampf*


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dankö *mampf*


kein Problem =)


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Stimmt sich selbst essen wäre irgendwie gestört.






Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du gegrillt bist,bist du eh tod... von daher




Hatten wir heute schon das Thema.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Hatten wir heute schon das Thema.


Immer diese alten Sachen auskramen pff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Hmm jezz bekomm ich auch Hunger ...

Aber ausm Bett und dann in die Küche ? Puh ...so ... weit


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Hmm jezz bekomm ich auch Hunger ...
> 
> Aber ausm Bett und dann in die Küche ? Puh ...so ... weit


luftpost


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Ich will Ravioli!


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Ich will Ravioli!


Um die Uhrzeit? Meine güte,du  bist anspruchsvoll!


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

hätte noch irgendwo aber naja bin faul


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> hätte noch irgendwo aber naja bin faul


Faules,wackelndes Schwein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Juli 2009)

ich hab noch ne dose von den geilen gemüse ravioli da


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab noch ne dose von den geilen gemüse ravioli da


Lass mich raten,du bist auch Faul?


----------



## Skatero (6. Juli 2009)

Seid ruhig. Ich will jetzt nicht hungrig werden. -.-


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Ich will Ravioli!


Sind bei mir im Vorratsschrank ...

Hmmm ich glaub ich fahr nochmal zu BK und hol mir nen paar Double Cheesesburger =)


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Seid ruhig. Ich will jetzt nicht hungrig werden. -.-


Geh schlafen,dann wirst du auch net hungrig,weil du das nichtmehr lesen kannst =)


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lass mich raten,du bist auch Faul?


von haus aus^^
aber ich glaub ich mach mir die noch gleich warm und chill mich vor die glotze


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Sinnloser Mist

Ich liebe so sinnlosen Schei.....


----------



## Skatero (6. Juli 2009)

Ich will jetzt nicht schlafen.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> von haus aus^^
> aber ich glaub ich mach mir die noch gleich warm und chill mich vor die glotze


Na dann viel spaß dabei =)


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Sinnloser Mist



"Wer isst denn noch Mars, das ist total unmännlich. Snickers ! mit NÜSSEN !!!

Lachkrampf  xD


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Du darfst essen und ich nicht? grml


----------



## Skatero (6. Juli 2009)

Wer ist eigentlich raZilein? hmmm das klingt wie Razyl


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich raZilein? hmmm das klingt wie Razyl


Ich bin das definitiv nicht - ich hab k.A wer das ist.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Still, still, still noch wer da?


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Still, still, still noch wer da?


SCHWEINEJAGD!!!!!!11
Egal:
Ich geh off,nacht euch =)


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

n8i 
*Wegflitz*


----------



## Skatero (6. Juli 2009)

Ich geh auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Guuute Nacht.
Noch wer da?


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Dann hau ich mich auch mal hin ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (6. Juli 2009)

NACHT.


----------



## Hanfgurke (6. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Nachtschwärmers!


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend !!! =)


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Aloha


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juli 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Skatero (6. Juli 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juli 2009)

Ich beginn dann mal mit der Frage, die bei jeder CDU/CSU Sitzung als erstes gestellt wird.

Und was wollma heute alles verbieten ?


----------



## Terandolus (6. Juli 2009)

Fuuuuuuusha!


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

> Und was wollma heute alles verbieten ?


Fast Food
... macht Fett & Faul


----------



## Kangrim (6. Juli 2009)

Nabend leute. Aion Beta ist vorerst geschlossen :/
In 2 Wochen gehts weiter.^^


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Fast Food
> ... macht Fett & Faul


perfekt ! und am besten noch Chips und andere sogenannte Killerknabberein damit nicht einfach auf anderes sogenanntes Killerfood umgestiegen wird


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Juli 2009)

Demokratie abschaffen, nachher werden die noch abgewählt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terandolus (6. Juli 2009)

Wir verbieten hier zu posten, wer postet muss 12 runden freibier ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

gut hier 12 Billig bier für alle


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nabend leute. Aion Beta ist vorerst geschlossen :/
> In 2 Wochen gehts weiter.^^



Tjaja ... schon traurig. Mir ist garnet aufgefallen, das es schon 21 Uhr waren und dann ---> In 60 Sec. werden die Server runtergefahren ... bitte loggt euch aus ! 
AAAH ! Will weiterdaddeln -.-

Übernimmt man eig. seine Chars in die nächste Beta wenn man nen Pre Order hat ? 0o



Mefisthor schrieb:


> Und am besten noch Chips und andere sogenannte Killerknabberein damit nicht einfach auf anderes sogenanntes Killerfood umgestiegen wird



xD


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Demokratie abschaffen, nachher werden die noch abgewählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau ! Bei ner Diktatur hat man immerhin viel weniger Bürokratie, und wenn irgendjemanden nich gefällt was wir da veranstalten dann schlagen wir ihn einfach blutig nieder, is doch viel einfacher als Volksabstimmungen, Demos und Petitionen !


----------



## Medmius (6. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Scheiß Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juli 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nabend Medmius!

Leider müssen wir dich zensieren/verbieten/töten weil du einen Gewaltverherrlichenden Smiley gepostet hast !

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis, und bitte wählen Sie uns (Die CDU/CSU) wieder, falls Sie körperlich in der Lage sind !


----------



## Qonix (6. Juli 2009)

Spielt hier wer bei Guitar Hero Schalgzeug?  Hätte eine Frage.


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Und wie gestern Abend schon sind wir wieder beim Thema Unterdrückung/Folter ... aber damit es net langweilig wird auch noch Mord. Juheee


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Juli 2009)

Folter ist toll... ich kenn da so einiges was recht effektiv ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Vor knapp 3 tagen war hier rein gar nichts los und aufeinmal tauchen sie wieder alle auf....


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

> Vor knapp 3 tagen war hier rein gar nichts los und aufeinmal tauchen sie wieder alle auf....


Tjaja ... 


> Folter ist toll... ich kenn da so einiges was recht effektiv ist


Erfahrungsbericht ?


----------



## Skatero (6. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mal afk. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Folter ist toll... ich kenn da so einiges was recht effektiv ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oder Wahlfälschung is doch auch was schönes, dann ist dein eigener Staat offiziell zwar Demokratie aber man kann trotzdem eine Diktatur ausüben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geiles Bild ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> ROFL MAO I
> 
> Geiles Bild ^^


ROFL MAO II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Juli 2009)

> ich hab den g-punkt entdeckt, deine mutter hat gesagt sie geht nicht mehr weg, doch das ist gelogen, ich hab sie mit deinem vater betrogen... oh jetzt hab ich mich ja selber gedisst


hammer text xD


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Na suba ... alle wieder geflüchtet xD ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Na suba ... alle wieder geflüchtet xD ?


ich bin noch da :<


----------



## Kronas (6. Juli 2009)

first!

edit: doch net <.<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Na suba ... alle wieder geflüchtet xD ?



Ja deine avatar bild mach mir angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is Hammer xD


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Bild



Joa ... Balls of Stell passt da ziemlich gut xD


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juli 2009)

oder Super-Obama




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Passend dazu xD


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Passend dazu xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin noch da :<


Gar nicht wahr,du bist net on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kronas schrieb:


> first!
> 
> edit: doch net <.<
> 
> ...


*kopf-----> tisch*


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gar nicht wahr,du bist net on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lügää


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lügää


CHEATER! Bist grad erst wieder on gekommen!


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lügää





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obama Facepalm <3


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Scheiß Bilderwahn hier...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Obama Facepalm <3


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op8bnRR0OyI


----------



## Tabuno (6. Juli 2009)

salut


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> salut


ihgitt nen Franzmännchen!


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op8bnRR0OyI





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> *facepalm*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Laaaaaangweilig


----------



## Tabuno (6. Juli 2009)

naja ich geh wieder ich hab ja noch schule   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die welt is so ungerecht


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja ich geh wieder ich hab ja noch schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nacht =)


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja ich geh wieder ich hab ja noch schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

AAAAAAH BILDER FLUT !!!

AAAAAHH AAAAHHH  AAAAAAAAAAAAAH !!!

Reizüberflutung hoch ³

Bin mir mal nen Bier holen ...


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> AAAAAAH BILDER FLUT !!!
> 
> AAAAAHH AAAAHHH  AAAAAAAAAAAAAH !!!
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Zombiekrebs !!! 

Verdammt ... ich will wieder Aion daddeln -.-


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Verdammt ... ich will wieder Aion daddeln -.-



aion ist nicht mal draußen und schon süchtig da nach?


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> aion ist nicht mal draußen und schon süchtig danach?



Ja ...


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juli 2009)

Ich geh dann ma pennen

n8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich geh dann ma pennen
> n8



Gut Nacht ...


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

---------> Langweilig <---------------


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ---------> Langweilig <---------------



dan spiel Kotor 1-2


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> dan spiel Kotor 1-2


Joa ich zock Kotor 1-2 ohne Festplatte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa ich zock Kotor 1-2 ohne Festplatte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast keine festplatte? oder wie muss man das verstehen?


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Du hast keine festplatte? oder wie muss man das verstehen?


Ich hab nur ne 40gb festplatte gerade drinne mit Win7...


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab nur ne 40gb festplatte gerade drinne mit Win7...



ach so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Hallu


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Wuhuu Wackelschweinchen =)

Aloha Pingu


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Hallu


SCHWEIN *gewehr such*


----------



## Raheema (6. Juli 2009)

Nabend ich bin auch mal wieder da ^^


----------



## Aero_one (6. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> SCHWEIN *gewehr such*


xD


> Nabend ich bin auch mal wieder da ^^


Aloha


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *gewehr such*



ist doch alt modisch "wirft Laser schwert rüber"


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

*wegrenn*


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Nabend ich bin auch mal wieder da ^^


Huhu Raheema



Stress05 schrieb:


> ist doch alt modisch "wirft Laser schwert rüber"


Soweit sind wir noch nicht in der technischen Weiterentwicklung =(


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> *wegrenn*


Flieh nur du schweinchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (6. Juli 2009)

Star wars !!!!


icke bine deine väddär


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Soweit sind wir noch nicht in der technischen Weiterentwicklung =(



Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und Pingu@Rexxar wo wohnst du genau ?


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juli 2009)

Ein kleines kleines kaff etwa 30 minuten von bern weg^^


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Ein kleines kleines kaff etwa 30 minuten von bern weg^^



^^ Ich in einem großen Kaff 20 Minuten von bern weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (6. Juli 2009)

ich hör mir grade Ts ausschnitte bei youtube an richtig giel!!!


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ---------> Langweilig <---------------


Bringt maln ordentliches Thema ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (6. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvy8cKMOBMg 


einfach giel!1


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvy8cKMOBMg
> 
> 
> einfach giel!1


Das ist doch schon aaaaaaalt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon aaaaaaalt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

einfach super song


----------



## Hanfgurke (6. Juli 2009)

Die alten LP-Sachen gefallen mir wesentlich besser ... Hybrid Theory und Meteora ... das war noch nett


----------



## Raheema (6. Juli 2009)

ne gibt bessere ^^


----------



## Hanfgurke (6. Juli 2009)

Was hat den Linkin Park noch gemacht?!


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Linkin Park <3


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Juli 2009)

Reanimation, wobei das nicht unbedingt zählt..
Dann noch die Sachen mit Jay-Z und halt das neue Album.. ich glaub so ~3 Songs die sie net veröffentlicht haben (Hight Voltage, Querti).


----------



## Hanfgurke (6. Juli 2009)

Naja des Remix-Zeug habe ich mal außer Acht gelassen. Reanimation fand ich ja teilweise noch gut gemacht aber das neue Album geht garnicht mehr. Is' mir viel zu weinerlich.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Naja des Remix-Zeug habe ich mal außer Acht gelassen. Reanimation fand ich ja teilweise noch gut gemacht aber das neue Album geht garnicht mehr. Is' mir viel zu weinerlich.


Oooooh wie traurig...


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

jaaaa .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Juli 2009)

Abend, einer der besten TS Mitschnitte ist immer noch der hier:



Ich nehme ein Glass, und hau das in die Leute...in die Gesichter...in die Köpfe der Menschen!

Nordolf rulz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

\o/


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

In the End
hoffe es geht^^ 
eines der besten lieder


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Noch jemand da????


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

ich hasse die sportis -.-


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Noch jemand da????



ne bin tot


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Und warum? an beide. xD


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

ja hatte gerade einen Herzinfarkt und nun schreib ich aus den Internet cafe von lieben Himmel !


ich sags euch wohnen im himmel zu bekomme ist echt schwer die warte liest sind sau lange


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Dann warte ich noch eine Weile. So 70-80 Jahre xD


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Dann warte ich noch eine Weile. So 70-80 Jahre xD



Stimmt warte lieber noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so gn8 

P.s 

PM mir doch mal dein kaff vielleicht wohnen wir ja net weit von andre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Gn8
Wenn du Langenthal kennst vllt nicht so weit voneinander weg


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> In the End
> hoffe es geht^^
> eines der besten lieder


Joa,in der Milton Keynes edition noch geiler


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Gn8
> Wenn du Langenthal kennst vllt nicht so weit voneinander weg



Doch ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wohne auf der andren seite von Bern (Belp) 
also dann gn8


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

JA Unterhaltung xD dann wird mir doch nicht so langweilig. 
Ok, das wäre dann ziemlich weit


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

np: Anarchist Academy - Grüngrossdeutschland (Apocalypse '98) "Rappelkisten Kids"

\o/


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> JA Unterhaltung xD dann wird mir doch nicht so langweilig.
> Ok, das wäre dann ziemlich weit



Wenn du in Bern Arbeits könnten wir uns ja mal auf Bier Treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne also dann ich muss echt ins bett zum 3 mal gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

<3


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Nö ich arbeite nicht. NIEMALS! Erstmal 4 Wochen Ferien dann Ausbildung 3 Jahre. >.< Aber noch weiter weg von Bern.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Nö ich arbeite nicht. NIEMALS! Erstmal 4 Wochen Ferien dann Ausbildung 3 Jahre. >.< Aber noch weiter weg von Bern.


Arbeite! Los! Sonst kommste auf den Grill! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Nö so nicht^^ Nur gegen Bares


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Nö so nicht^^ Nur gegen Bares


*grill hinstellen und anmachen* ...


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Was gibts den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Was gibts den?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Leckeres Schweinefleisch... bis eben hat es noch gewackelt...


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Und es wird weiterwackeln!


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

i'll just leave this here


----------



## Doomsta (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Und es wird weiterwackeln!


dein bild macht mich ganz kirre!


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Und es wird weiterwackeln!


*PENG* nö


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Muss ich jetzt auch ein gegrilltes Schwein als Ava haben?


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt auch ein gegrilltes Schwein als Ava haben?


Jap =)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Finde keins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Finde keins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Finde keins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.grillsportverein.com/upload/P8190797.jpg


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Na also,da sind doch 3 schweine =)


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Gibts auch was das nicht hässlich aussieht?^^ Solche gibts in Massen.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Gibts auch was das nicht hässlich aussieht?^^ Solche gibts in Massen.


tote tiere sind nun mal nicht hübsch


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Gibts auch was das nicht hässlich aussieht?^^ Solche gibts in Massen.


gebratenes Fleisch ist nunmal hässlich. Finde dich damit ab!


----------



## Seydo (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Gibts auch was das nicht hässlich aussieht?^^ Solche gibts in Massen.



Du wirst dich schon zwischen schön oder lecker entscheiden müssen


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Will ein gegrilltes tanzendes Schwein^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Will ein gegrilltes tanzendes Schwein^^


Gibts net PUNKT!


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Möp schlecht hinbekommen aber ok für die Uhrzeit^^
Später mal mehr Mühe geben


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Möp schlecht hinbekommen aber ok für die Uhrzeit^^


Das muss die ganze Zeit da sein =(


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Ja aber weiss noch nicht wie...


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Ja aber weiss noch nicht wie...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XDDDDDD


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Cheater


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Cheater


wieso?


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Das geht nur so^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Das geht nur so^^


Es sieht sehr witzig aus =)


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

So jetzt passt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es sieht sehr witzig aus =)


find meine 20 sec. arbeit auch sehr cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> find meine 20 sec. arbeit auch sehr cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mag sein,ich finde sie witzig. Und deshalb ist das gif. nun auf meinen Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Wie hast du das gemacht? Also so das man das Kreuz immer sieht?


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Wie hast du das gemacht? Also so das man das Kreuz immer sieht?


hab mit easy gif animator bei jedem bild n kleines kreuz draufgemalt. darum hüpft das auch so XDD


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Wie hast du das gemacht? Also so das man das Kreuz immer sieht?


Dein titel ist toll =)


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

^^ ja passt halt


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> ^^ ja passt halt


Tja,wenn du nicht arbeiten willst fürn den Bauernhof "Nachtschwärmer" - pech gehabt


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Heute noch 400 Posts^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Heute noch 400 Posts^^


Schaffst du net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (7. Juli 2009)

\o/


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Wetten ich schaffs?
Oha ein Mod


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Oh gott ein Mod...
ALLE IN DEN MODSCHUTZBUNKER! NA LOOOS!


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

*mal wieder wegrenn*


----------



## Seydo (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Wetten ich schaffs?
> Oha ein Mod



Wie wär es, wenn wir einfach bis 10 zählen, dann geht das.

Ich fang an,  Eins


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Drei? Sry habs nicht so mit Zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> *mal wieder wegrenn*


*Mal wieder dich erlegen*

@ Seydo:
kannst du gleich seinlassen,das ist grober Spam und damit verboten


----------



## Seydo (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Drei? Sry habs nicht so mit Zahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie? Du kannst nicht Zählen? und ich hab das die ganzen beiträge nicht gemerkt!

Schreib dich nicht ab, lern Zählen und Rechnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEEN7ixgZrI

Ich weiß nicht wie man die youtube videos verlinkt darum mach ich es einfach mal so kommt aufs selbe raus


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Wie? Du kannst nicht Zählen? und ich hab das die ganzen beiträge nicht gemerkt!
> 
> Schreib dich nicht ab, lern Zählen und Rechnen
> 
> ...


[.youtube]ZAHL EINFÜGEN DIE HINTERN DEM v= STEHT[./youtube] ==> Ohne die Punkte natürlich in den eckigen Klammern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In deinem fall:


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Und wie geht das?^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Und wie geht das?^^


*kopf--->tisch* 


zum Einbinden von YouTube-Videos. Einfach den YouTube-Code, den man für gewöhnlich in der URL hinter "v=" findet in die youtube-Tags setzen. Aus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vix-JXmLtUA macht ihr [.youtube]Vix-JXmLtUA[./youtube]

OHNE DIE PUNKTE -.-


----------



## Seydo (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *kopf--->tisch*
> 
> 
> zum Einbinden von YouTube-Videos. Einfach den YouTube-Code, den man für gewöhnlich in der URL hinter "v=" findet in die youtube-Tags setzen. Aus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vix-JXmLtUA macht ihr [.youtube]Vix-JXmLtUA[./youtube]
> ...



Ich vermute er meinte das zählen


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Ich vermute er meinte das zählen


Ok dann trifft mein Kopf sehr kritisch auf die Tischplatte...


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Nö hab den Post oben nur nich gesehen. Schöne Beule bekommen?


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Nö hab den Post oben nur nich gesehen. Schöne Beule bekommen?


Du kommst gleich nochmal auf den Grill -.-


----------



## Seydo (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kommst gleich nochmal auf den Grill -.-



Ich hab nichts gegen angewendet, ich mags gut durch


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

ICh mags noch schön lebendig. Yumi Rohfleisch


----------



## Seydo (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> ICh mags noch schön lebendig. Yumi Rohfleisch



Wenn mein mittag essen so ein wiederstand leisten würde wie du.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts gegen angewendet, ich mags gut durch


KK



Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> ICh mags noch schön lebendig. Yumi Rohfleisch


Du hast gar nichts zu melden. Dein platz ist aufem Grill!


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Grillen tut weh und ist böse.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Grillen tut weh und ist böse.


Sagst DU! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ich verschwinde mal.. Nacht euch =)


----------



## Seydo (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Grillen tut weh und ist böse.



Die ganze welt ist böse und tut weh,Gewöhn dich dran


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

N8i


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

So na dann bin auch weg. Wünsche eine gute Nacht


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Nabend


Guten Abend Raheema
Guten Abend der Rest=)


----------



## Medmius (7. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

ich muss bei meiner .gif immer wieder lachen XDDD


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich muss bei meiner .gif immer wieder lachen XDDD


Du hast sie dir seit heute früh um 8 bis jetzt angeguckt und die ganze Zeit gelacht? interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

Nabend Razyl


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

nabend :>

btw: \o/ weiss nun endlich, von wem kiffen mit rihanna ist


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nabend :>
> 
> btw: \o/ weiss nun endlich, von wem kiffen mit rihanna ist


Der satz liest sich so geil
"Strichmännchen weiss nun endlich,von wem kiffen mit rihanna ist" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nabend :>
> 
> btw: \o/ weiss nun endlich, von wem kiffen mit rihanna ist


tell me schatzi

btw:
"deutschlands eltern waren geschwister!" \o/
np: Blockwart & BasuR - Heimatgefühle "Mit der Axt zum Kontoauszugsdrucker"


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der satz liest sich so geil
> "Strichmännchen weiss nun endlich,von wem kiffen mit rihanna ist"
> 
> 
> ...



>_<


riesentrolli schrieb:


> tell me schatzi


hopsi

dem hier:


das lied ist auch so rofl xD
(erst falsches lied vid drin^^)


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das lied ist auch so rofl xD


Nä,ist es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nä,ist es nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bezzte leben oder natur?^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bezzte leben oder natur?^^


bezzte leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

wie findet ihr mein neues zitat?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> bezzte leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann hör dir ma natur an :O



Tabuno schrieb:


> wie findet ihr mein neues zitat?


fast so epic wie meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann hör dir ma natur an :O


Genauso ein scheiß oO Kann der auch mal was anderes sagen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genauso ein scheiß oO Kann der auch mal was anderes sagen?


in dem lied macht er das zumindest nicht xD


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> in dem lied macht er das zumindest nicht xD


*kopf ---> tisch*


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *kopf ---> tisch*


im gegensatz zu facepalm gehen da aber n paar gehirnzellen kaputt...
naja, macht wohl eh nicht mehr viel aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> im gegensatz zu facepalm gehen da aber n paar gehirnzellen kaputt...
> naja, macht wohl eh nicht mehr viel aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei dir waren sie ja schon bei der Geburt an nicht dabei...


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

übrigens brille: deine sig is bei mir über 200px hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bei dir waren sie ja schon bei der Geburt an nicht dabei...


1. stimmt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.tja, sie sich wissentlich wegzuhauen ist nicht besser



riesentrolli schrieb:


> übrigens brille: deine sig is bei mir über 200px hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast nichts gesehen *komische handbewegung mach*


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

so da ich jetzt ne schnapszahl als postcount habe kurz postpause XD ich geb mal wieder RoM ne chance und mache mir nen neuen char und @brille ich gib morgen meinem kumpel das geld habs heute iwie vergessen -_-


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Aloha ...


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. stimmt net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Stimmt ja wohl,schau dich doch mal an
2. ich hab noch genug davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> @brille ich gib morgen meinem kumpel das geld habs heute iwie vergessen -_-


lass dich nich abziehen xD


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so da ich jetzt ne schnapszahl als postcount habe kurz postpause XD ich geb mal wieder RoM ne chance und mache mir nen neuen char und @brille ich gib morgen meinem kumpel das geld habs heute iwie vergessen -_-


jaa los gibs ihm!


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jaa los gibs ihm!


Das macht dich an wa?


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

total xD


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Hallu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Hallu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


TOTES SCHWEIN \o/


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

schweinchen pink nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> TOTES SCHWEIN \o/


ich find, das sieht nicht aus wie tot... eher, als wäre der total zu und macht >_<, >_>, <_<


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich find, das sieht nicht aus wie tot... eher, als wäre der total zu und macht >_<, >_>, <_<


Ich hab das Schweinchen erlegt - also ist es Tot


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> TOTES SCHWEIN \o/



MHhhhm Schwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab das Schweinchen erlegt - also ist es Tot


du triffst nicht mal n scheunentor aus 50 cm entfernung


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du triffst nicht mal n scheunentor aus 50 cm entfernung


Du triffst nichtmal deine Mutter aus 2km entfernung....


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

hallo brille, razyl und der rest, den ich zu faul bin aufzuzählen


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

ach ne jetzt kopmmen dir sprüche shcon wieder?


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hallo brille, razyl und der rest, den ich zu faul bin aufzuzählen


Ich wurde aufgezählt \o/ 
Huhu Kronas


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du triffst nichtmal deine Mutter aus 2km entfernung....


entweder genial formuliert oder total dämlich...
ich tippe bei dir aber eher auf das zweite


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich find, das sieht nicht aus wie tot... eher, als wäre der total zu und macht >_<, >_>, <_<


hör auf meine .gif zu dissen^^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Wird auch eher schwierig sein aus 2 km das braucht dann schon ziemlich gute augen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hör auf meine .gif zu dissen^^


beef? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> beef?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm lass ma -> np: Blockwart & BasuR - Nie ein Rapper "Mit der Axt zum Kontoauszugsdrucker"


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> entweder genial formuliert oder total dämlich...
> ich tippe bei dir aber eher auf das zweite


Tja falsch getippt.
Genial formuliert wars du nap oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja falsch getippt.
> Genial formuliert wars du nap oO


natürlich.


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

was ist .gif???


----------



## mookuh (7. Juli 2009)

wer wird gedisst?

Kronas hat was in skype gesagt


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> natürlich.


Jap. Es war genial formuliert. Du HUND du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> was ist .gif???


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gif


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gif


Pff immer nur Wiki nutzen... schwach Brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff immer nur Wiki nutzen... schwach Brille


ich gebe den wiki link weiter, schließlich erkläre ich es ihm nicht, wenns 3 buchstaben bei wiki eintippen auch getan hätten.


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> was ist .gif???


bewegende bilder format 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich gebe den wiki link weiter, schließlich erkläre ich es ihm nicht, wenns 3 buchstaben bei wiki eintippen auch getan hätten.


Du könntest es ihn aber erklären mit eigenen Worten


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bewegende bilder format
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bewegte.
ob diese dann bewegend sind ist was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

Wiki stinkkt!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Wiki stinkkt!


du auch, und trotzdem biste hier oO


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Warum sind denn alle hier so nett zueinander ?


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du auch, und trotzdem biste hier oO


Du hast Flöhe!


----------



## mookuh (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du auch, und trotzdem biste hier oO




Wiki ist doch auch hier...


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

lilly mach, dass es aufhört *wein*


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast Flöhe!


nö.
noch ein weiteres "s" und es stimmt


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lilly mach, dass es aufhört *wein*


Heulsuse!


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lilly mach, dass es aufhört *wein*



/sign

Habt ihr schlecht geschlafen oder was is los ?


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

ZENSUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUR!
http://www.gulli.com/news/netzsperren-zdf-...age-2009-07-07/


----------



## mookuh (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Habt ihr schlecht geschlafen oder was is los ?



yeah ein post ohne flame


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

> Angeblich waren die Klickzahlen schon bevor die Abstimmung sichtbar verlinkt wurde, extrem hoch. Grund genug, die Umfrage kommentarlos vom Netz zu nehmen.



Ahhhja ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Habt ihr schlecht geschlafen oder was is los ?


nein, eigentlich bin ich ganz gut drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





riesentrolli schrieb:


> ZENSUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUR!
> http://www.gulli.com/news/netzsperren-zdf-...age-2009-07-07/


... oO


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Habt ihr schlecht geschlafen oder was is los ?


Wo Flamen wir denn bitte? oO


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

Nabend

So Leute jetzt drückt euch alle mal und habt euch ganz doll lieb, sonst...


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo Flamen wir denn bitte? oO





> im gegensatz zu facepalm gehen da aber n paar gehirnzellen kaputt...
> naja, macht wohl eh nicht mehr viel aus
> 
> 
> ...



Konstruktive Kritik ist anders ...
Ich hab nicht flamen gesagt sondern nur gefragt was los ist ... der der Flame geschrieben hat war Mookuh ! *Mit dem Finger drauf zeig !*


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> So Leute jetzt drückt euch alle mal und habt euch ganz doll lieb, sonst...


*Razyl drückt Skatero* zufrieden?


----------



## mookuh (7. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> So Leute jetzt drückt euch alle mal und habt euch ganz doll lieb, sonst...



*skater drück* *skatero erdrück*


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Razyl drückt Skatero* zufrieden?


Nein den Hund sollst du drücken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Der ist wieder off Skatero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

hier drückt sich niemand was
drugs are bad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

*Hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Hust*

Hmm ... wieso spielen eig. so viele Russen L4D ?


----------



## Hanfgurke (7. Juli 2009)

Was für ein Hund ... Schwein ... Axolotl.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hier drückt sich niemand was
> drugs are bad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*razyl drückt Trolli*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Hmm ... wieso spielen eig. so viele Russen L4D ?



Weil im Jahre 2012 das ende der welt kommt wie man sie aus Zombie Filmen kennt und die russen das wissen und auch daran schuld sind draum üben die russen schon zu überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein den Hund sollst du drücken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso nimmst du meine freundschaftseinladung nicht an zam hat mir sogar bestätigt das sie drin war ._.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hier drückt sich niemand was
> drugs are bad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber die sagen etwas anderes.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (7. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wieso nimmst du meine freundschaftseinladung nicht an zam hat mir sogar bestätigt das sie drin war ._.


Ich hatte sie nicht! Nie und nimmer!

Medmius, du Bilderdieb!


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich hatte sie nicht! Nie und nimmer!


doch zam hat mir sogar gesagt sie ist in deinem einladungstab ._.


----------



## DcToBe (7. Juli 2009)

Abend          


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> doch zam hat mir sogar gesagt sie ist in deinem einladungstab ._.


In meinen Nachrichten ist nichts.
Achja dir hatte ich auch eine Einladung geschickt.


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Weil im Jahre 2012 das ende der welt kommt wie man sie aus Zombie Filmen kennt und die russen das wissen und auch daran schuld sind draum üben die russen schon zu überleben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Könnte natürlich ne Möglichkeit sein.
Verdammt ... ich hasse es mit denen zu spielen, man versteht nichts von dem was die Labern...
*was natürlich nen Dauerzustand ist*
und wenn dann mal was auf Englisch kommt muss ich immer so lachen ... das ich nimmer daddeln kann -.-


----------



## Medmius (7. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich hatte sie nicht! Nie und nimmer!
> 
> Medmius, du Bilderdieb!



What?


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

DcToBe schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhem vor 3 min angemeldet? naja egal:
Abend


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

DcToBe schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hi kollege


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pfui


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> pfui



/sign


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> What?


Schau dir mal dein Post an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (7. Juli 2009)

Er sieht das richtige Bild, da er gerade auf der seite war... wir sehen nur das andere Bild, da sich da jemand vor trafficklau schützen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Er sieht das richtige Bild, da er gerade auf der seite war... wir sehen nur das andere Bild, da sich da jemand vor trafficklau schützen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


omfg ein lilly


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

AAAAAH !

Wegrenn ...


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Er sieht das richtige Bild, da er gerade auf der seite war... wir sehen nur das andere Bild, da sich da jemand vor trafficklau schützen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lilly \o/
*lilly an den Thread ketten*


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

Wieso habt ihr eigentlich so grosse Angst vor Mods?


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

man bei dctobe klappts auch nicht das is bugged sry


----------



## Medmius (7. Juli 2009)

Dann eben so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *lilly an den Thread ketten*


ich hol schonmal die peitsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> man bei dctobe klappts auch nicht das is bugged sry


Also ich hab keine Freundeseinladung von dir. Da ist nichts. Gar nichts. Überhaupt nichts. Nada


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso habt ihr eigentlich so grosse Angst vor Mods?


Ich hab keine Angst vor lilly... nur vor Maladin,Pente und Carcha



Kronas schrieb:


> ich hol schonmal die peitsche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich will sie nicht auspeitschen oO


----------



## Lillyan (7. Juli 2009)

Nix da, die Banpeitsche ist mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich hab keine Freundeseinladung von dir. Da ist nichts. Gar nichts. Überhaupt nichts. Nada


ah hat doch geklappt guck meine freunde... man erhält nur keine nachricht meinte er


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nix da, die Banpeitsche ist mein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Peitscht du gerne die gebannten Leuten aus?


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

> Wieso habt ihr eigentlich so grosse Angst vor Mods?



Mods sind wie Eltern ...
Sie wissen ganz genau, das du was böses gemacht hast und wenn du nichtsahnend den Tag genießt schlagen Sie zu !


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nix da, die Banpeitsche ist mein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*random peitsche aus beathe ushe shop hol*


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Zu langsam ... einfach zu langsam 

Auspeitschen pfui, Anketten hui


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Zu langsam ... einfach zu langsam
> 
> Auspeitschen pfui, Anketten hui


Kettest du deine Freundin auch an?


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kettest du deine Freundin auch an?



Klar ... ab und zu. Wieso auch nicht ... ?


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ah hat doch geklappt guck meine freunde... man erhält nur keine nachricht meinte er



Freunde
Von 	  Datum 		
Tabuno 	Dienstag, 7. Juli 2009 	Akzeptieren 	Ablehnen

Also jetzt hat es geklappt, aber die Einladung kam erst gerade an.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

ja sry sie hatte delay  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Klar ... ab und zu. Wieso auch nicht ... ?


Wie reagiert sie darauf?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Klar ... ab und zu. Wieso auch nicht ... ?


weil die dann kein bier holen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie reagiert sie darauf?



Kommt drauf an ... meistens will sie´s ja. Von daher meistens "freut" sie sich


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> weil die dann kein bier holen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So einer bin ich nicht ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> So einer bin ich nicht ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


foa schur?


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> weil die dann kein bier holen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pff,du wirst nie eine Frau bekommen!



Aero_one schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an ... meistens will sie´s ja. Von daher meistens "freut" sie sich


Definiere "freuen"


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> foa schur?



Ja ... 4 Schuhe


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Definiere "freuen"



----> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freude


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

Wo ist das Schweinchen hin?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Definiere "freuen"


"OOOH JAAA GENAU DAAA OOOOHHH"


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> ----> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freude


Scheiß Wikuser :X


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Juli 2009)

wuhu gekekstes Anno 1404 Rockt !!

gut nacht xD


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

nun is die trauerfeier zuende !


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

pah der thread is mir mal zu voll


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Scheiß Wikuser :X


=P

Na was denkst du wohl warum sie sich freut ?
 Bestimmt nicht weil sie jetzt ne Nacht an der kalten Heizung verbringen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> pah der thread is mir mal zu voll


*kopf--->tisch*



Aero_one schrieb:


> =P
> 
> Na was denkst du wohl warum sie sich freut ?
> Bestimmt nicht weil sie jetzt ne Nacht an der kalten Heizung verbringen muss
> ...


Klar warum net? Kalte Heizungen sind toll


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *kopf--->tisch*



aber so lange bist du tot bist bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> aber so lange bist du tot bist bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö,den Wunsch erfüll ich dir net
Frag deinen hund


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Frag deinen hund



Hab keine aber ich frag mal meine katze


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *kopf--->tisch*


versteh ich net ? naja


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> versteh ich net ? naja


Du bist noch zu jumg um das zu verstehen.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du bist noch zu jumg um das zu verstehen.


ja ich bin hier halt das nesthäkchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> versteh ich net ? naja


Schlecht junger padawan...


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl, mir gefällt deine Signatur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klar warum net? Kalte Heizungen sind toll



Erfahrungsbericht ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm ... Hummer


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Razyl, mir gefällt deine Signatur.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aero_one schrieb:


> Erfahrungsbericht ?


Nö,aber im sommer ist kalt nicht immer schlecht


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

warum bekomm ich in deutsch eine 4 aufm zeugnis wenn ich eine 2 und ne 3- geschrieben habe?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,aber im sommer ist kalt nicht immer schlecht


*razyl mit eiswasser überschütt*

hab ich gerne gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tabuno schrieb:


> warum bekomm ich in deutsch eine 4 aufm zeugnis wenn ich eine 2 und ne 3- geschrieben habe?



mdl 5 oder 6


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> warum bekomm ich in deutsch eine 4 aufm zeugnis wenn ich eine 2 und ne 3- geschrieben habe?


Weil du zwischendurch paar schlechtere Noten hattest wie z.B. ne 6 oder ne 5 bzw. 2 6-en oder 2 5-en whatever

@ Brille:
Dankeschön *brille mit Deo eindieseln* du müffelst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mdl 5 oder 6


hm dann hab ich ja mündlich ziemlich abgeka***
naja trotzdem ungerecht


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> warum bekomm ich in deutsch eine 4 aufm zeugnis wenn ich eine 2 und ne 3- geschrieben habe?


Hast du die/den Lehrer/in geschlagen? oO


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hm dann hab ich ja mündlich ziemlich abgeka***
> naja trotzdem ungerecht



Nasty ...

So ... ich geh mal rüber zu meinem Bett.

EPIKKK !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



There will be Bloooooood ! o0


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hm dann hab ich ja mündlich ziemlich abgeka***
> naja trotzdem ungerecht


wieso?
wenn du mündlich mal voll abkackst und tatsächlich da 5 oder 6 hast, haste wohl nix anderes als 4 erwartet


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hast du die/den Lehrer/in geschlagen? oO


Tut Tabuno immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

naja ich benimm mich in der schule so wie im buffed forum :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Nasty ...
> 
> So ... ich geh mal rüber zu meinem Bett.


gn8



Tabuno schrieb:


> naja ich benimm mich in der schule so wie im buffed forum :>


es hagelt bans? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hast du die/den Lehrer/in geschlagen? oO



ne aber sie war sicher sexy und er war dann halt schelcht im bett draum die schlechte note 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hm dann hab ich ja mündlich ziemlich abgeka***
> naja trotzdem ungerecht


meine lehrer mögen mich
mindestens 6 vieren angekündigt paar tage vor der zeugnisvergabe
auf dem zeugnis: 2 vieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nein es wurden keine fünfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

und in französisch sollte ich 3 werden, wurde 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja ich benimm mich in der schule so wie im buffed forum :>


*LIFETIME BANN*


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

ich hab auf meinem zeugnis 2 fünfen in mathe und physik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> meine lehrer mögen mich
> mindestens 6 vieren angekündigt paar tage vor der zeugnisvergabe
> auf dem zeugnis: 2 vieren
> 
> ...


Wars schön im bett? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab auf meinem zeugnis 2 fünfen in mathe und physik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bleibste hocken?
oder kannst du ausgleichen?


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte auch ein 5 in Mathe, aber ich bin Schweizer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> fünf in mathe


hoffentlich hast du was zum ausgleichen oO


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bleibste hocken?
> oder kannst du ausgleichen?


ausgleichen mit englisch <3 aber meine deutschlehrerin meinte ich soll wiederholen. o.O


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bleibste hocken?
> oder kannst du ausgleichen?


Der kommt weiter... jaja,geld macht vieles möglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber an CS kommt er net ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aber meine deutschlehrerin meinte ich soll wiederholen. o.O


pädagogische versetzung beantragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

alle lehrer waren halt gegen mich ausser mein klassenlehrer (mathe und physik)


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> alle lehrer waren halt gegen mich ausser mein klassenlehrer (mathe und physik)


Und trotdem kommst du weiter? so ein sch*** äh...


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Was für ein Glück, das ich mir sowas schon lange nimmer antuen muss ...


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

und ich hab 10 vieren oder so :< naja wieso ich komm ja korrekt weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber naja noch 2 mal 4-


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und ich hab 10 vieren oder so :< naja wieso ich komm ja korrekt weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


10 vieren? WTF?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und ich hab 10 vieren oder so :< naja wieso ich komm ja korrekt weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


10 vieren, 2 fünfen und 1 zwei? o_O
geiler durchschnitt


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Was für ein Glück, das ich mir sowas schon lange nimmer antuen muss ...


warst du das heute bei hotel mama auf pro sieben, der kerl der seit er die schule in der 8ten abgebrochen hat bei seiner mudda rumliegt und sich betrinkt?


----------



## Medmius (7. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch ein 5 in Mathe, aber ich bin Schweizer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur eine 5? Schäm dich


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 10 vieren, 2 fünfen und 1 zwei? o_O
> geiler durchschnitt


jo eine zwei in sport 3 in englisch und hm wo hab ich noch eine? mir fällts grad nicht ein :O


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo eine zwei in sport 3 in englisch und hm wo hab ich noch eine? mir fällts grad nicht ein :O


Alter bist du schlecht oO sorry,aber streng dich mal mehr an... 
Ist nicht gut,so einen schlechten durchschnitt zu haben am ende


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

mit sport kann man aber nicht ausgleichen oO


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

ich weiß echt pervers schlecht... naja ich hab an einem tag arena mit bruder gezockt und am abend wollten wir halt nochmal und dann hab ich nicht für den morgigen ek test gelernt arena war mir lieber XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mit sport kann man aber nicht ausgleichen oO


zumindest kein hauptfach



Tabuno schrieb:


> ich weiß echt pervers schlecht... naja ich hab an einem tag arena mit bruder gezockt und am abend wollten wir halt nochmal und dann hab ich nicht für den morgigen ek test gelernt arena war mir lieber XD



so what?
mit ein BISSCHEN im unterricht aufpassen sind schon bessere noten drin!
formelsammlung dürft ihr auch verwenden vermute ich ma?


----------



## Medmius (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich weiß echt pervers schlecht... naja ich hab an einem tag arena mit bruder gezockt und am abend wollten wir halt nochmal und dann hab ich nicht für den morgigen ek test gelernt arena war mir lieber XD



Lösche WoW auf der Stelle sonst bereust du es noch.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich weiß echt pervers schlecht... naja ich hab an einem tag arena mit bruder gezockt und am abend wollten wir halt nochmal und dann hab ich nicht für den morgigen ek test gelernt arena war mir lieber XD


SUCHTI! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Lösche WoW auf der Stelle sonst bereust du es noch.


ich hab kein wow abo mehr =P


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warst du das heute bei hotel mama auf pro sieben, der kerl der seit er die schule in der 8ten abgebrochen hat bei seiner mudda rumliegt und sich betrinkt?



Ich denke mal nicht, das ich dann in der Lage wäre hier zu schreiben, wenn ich mich andauernd betrinke oder ? Leider kann ich nicht mit einer solchen Laufbahn protzen ...

Aber erzähl mir ruhig mehr von deinem Lebenstraum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Leider kann ich mit einer solchen Laufbahn protzen ...


fehlt da ein "nicht" ?

doofer editer^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fehlt da ein "nicht" ?
> 
> doofer editer^^


Musst du immer alle editier beleidigen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Musst du immer alle editier beleidigen?


nö.
:>


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Musst du immer alle editier beleidigen?


was ist ein edi-tier? wo ist sein lebensraum?


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juli 2009)

Gute nacht, Schwärmergemeindschaft


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

naja aber ich muss mich verteidigen mein bruder hat mich ja gezwungen arena zu machen und ich wollte nicht verhauen werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fehlt da ein "nicht" ?
> doofer editer^^



Joa ... passiert halt wenn man nebenbei noch Tv schaut. Aber habs ja gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gute nacht, Schwärmergemeindschaft


na, wie gehts dir so, mit wenig inet?^^



Tabuno schrieb:


> naja aber ich muss mich verteidigen mein bruder hat mich ja gezwungen arena zu machen und ich wollte nicht verhauen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aaaaahja


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gute nacht, Schwärmergemeindschaft


Oh *gott* ein Benji!
Abend


----------



## Medmius (7. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was ist ein edi-tier? wo ist sein lebensraum?



http://esri-suisse.ch/de/training/gdb-workflows.html


> Bei der Verteilung von ArcSDE Geodatenbanken kann der zu administrierende Editier-Arbeitsablauf über Erfolg und Misserfolg entscheiden.



Abend Benji


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Flamecounter : II

... *Popcorn hol*


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh *gott* ein Benji!


wo zum *teufel* kommt der her?


*beine hoch, der kam flach*


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wo zum *teufel* kommt der her?
> 
> 
> *beine hoch, der kam flach*


Der war mies brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

Abend Benji


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der war mies brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der war mies brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aha, und was genau war daran mies? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juli 2009)

ja Razyl, ich hab dich auch vermisst.

Es ging so Grüne Brille. Halt 2 Tage später hat mein Vater verlangt, dass ich den Pc ab 22.00 Abgebe ( genau dann, wo ich ihn einschalten wollte...). Und ganz ohne geht halt ned^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aha, und was genau war daran mies?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alles,einfach alles.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ja Razyl, ich hab dich auch vermisst.
> 
> Es ging so Grüne Brille. Halt 2 Tage später hat mein Vater verlangt, dass ich den Pc ab 22.00 Abgebe ( genau dann, wo ich ihn einschalten wollte...). Und ganz ohne geht halt ned^^


Du hast mich vermisst? das glaube ich dir net


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

brille, gogo laden: http://www.gehirnfick.biz/
is gar nich mal so zeckenrap mäßig wie man denken könnte^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> brille, gogo laden: http://www.gehirnfick.biz/
> is gar nich mal so zeckenrap mäßig wie man denken könnte^^


Die seite oO
WTF?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Es ging so Grüne Brille. Halt 2 Tage später hat mein Vater verlangt, dass ich den Pc ab 22.00 Abgebe ( genau dann, wo ich ihn einschalten wollte...). Und ganz ohne geht halt ned^^


und macht sich schon irgendein sympton bemerkbar?
also, dass du das internet "willst"?



Razyl schrieb:


> Alles,einfach alles.


wow, gute begründung... /facepalm


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wow, gute begründung... /facepalm


Der ganze satz war einfach so BILLIG. So richtig Billig.Gar nicht gewohnt von dir =)
zufrieden?


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=111902
razyl dein post fehlt hier noch


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> zufrieden?


nö.
der war in der situation einfach nur ganz ganz großes tennis


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juli 2009)

Weisst du Razyl. Während meiner Abwesenheit ist mir aufgefallen, dass mir etwas oder jemand fehlt. Jemand, der alle meine Worte mit flachen Witzen kommentiert und mich immer freundlicherweise auf meine Faux-pas aufmerksam macht.
Ich kam wieder. 
Und bemerkte, was gefehlt hat.





















			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=111902
> razyl dein post fehlt hier noch


Zufrieden?


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zufrieden?


ja thx aber es geht noch perfekter


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja thx aber es geht noch perfekter


nö
@ Brille:
Das war nicht lustlos .(


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Werbung verboten bla bla tabuno nerv nich






Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> Das war nicht lustlos .(


pff :>


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

als das thema geschlossen wurde ist jemand übers kabel gestolpert


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich kam wieder.
> Und bemerkte, was gefehlt hat.



Brüste ?

Man ... need neue Musik fürn Ipod -.-


----------



## Terandolus (7. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen.


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Man ... need neue Musik fürn Ipod -.-


musikrichtung?


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juli 2009)

Tag Skatero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, hab mir gerade ne schöne leckere Salami-Pizza in den Ofen geschoben^^


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Brüste ?
> 
> Man ... need neue Musik fürn Ipod -.-





riesentrolli schrieb:


> brille, gogo laden: http://www.gehirnfick.biz/
> is gar nich mal so zeckenrap mäßig wie man denken könnte^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag Skatero
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


salami ist unsittlich und lotterhaft!


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> musikrichtung?



Eig. egal ... was gemütliches zum Sketchen xD iwie. was Lounge mäßiges zum gemütlichen gammeln


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schon gelesen, werd morgen ma laden+anhören


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Eig. egal ... was gemütliches zum Sketchen xD iwie. was Lounge mäßiges zum gemütlichen gammeln


gemütliches gammeln? ich empfehle death oder black metal!


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> salami ist unsittlich und lotterhaft!


Stimmt ja gar net =(


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> salami ist unsittlich und lotterhaft!



Dem stimme ich vollends zu. Dieses Brett ist ausserdem voll von Anglizismen und lotterhaften Benutzern !


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> zum gemütlichen gammeln


nikitaman?


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Stimmt ja gar net =(


oh doch. allein schon durch ihr phallisches erscheinungsbild


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> oh doch. allein schon durch ihr phallisches erscheinungsbild


Hmm,damn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

> heute Nacht gegen 2 Uhr wird Shakes & Fidget auf Version 1.1.0 geupdated. Die Server könnten zwischenzeitlich kurz nicht erreichbar sein.
> Die Änderungen, die mit diesem Update kommen, sind unter anderem:
> 
> - Man findet jetzt etwas häufiger Pilze und gefundene Pilze haben jetzt eine kleine Animation



na das will ich sehen :>


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gemütliches gammeln? ich empfehle death oder black metal!



Dann zeichne mal wenn du Death o. Blackmetal hörtst. Dann mal ich toteMenschen und lotterhaften vorehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr ...


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juli 2009)

Was heisst lottenhaft???

Bestimmt selbsterfunden!
Wenn dem nicht so ist, müsst ihr es wohl beweisen^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> na das will ich sehen :>


Satt 5% nun 5,01%


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Bestimmt selbsterfunden!
> Wenn dem nicht so ist, müsst ihr es wohl beweisen^^


-.-
duden.de >_<


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> lotterhaften vorehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr ...


made my day xD


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was heisst lottenhaft???
> 
> Bestimmt selbsterfunden!
> Wenn dem nicht so ist, müsst ihr es wohl beweisen^^


lottenhaft ist die welt des jungen werther, wenn er im liebesschmerz immerfort an seine lotte denken muss.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Satt 5% nun 5,01%


naja für mich als pilzekäufer ist das ja egal *hust*


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

np: 0 Eight 5 Teens - We Are The World "Punk Chartbusters Vol. 4 [cd2]"
schlechte wortwitze \o/


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nikitaman?



Gar nicht mal schlecht ... danke dir =)


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Dann zeichne mal wenn du Death o. Blackmetal hörtst. Dann mal ich toteMenschen und lotterhaften vorehelichen Geschlechtsverkehr ...


so! das hab ich grade beim melodic death metal hören gezeichnet!
da staunste, wa?

edit: das is ne blume!


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> edit: das is ne blume!


sieht eher aus wie ne verkrüppelte hand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terandolus (7. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> so! das hab ich grade beim melodic death metal hören gezeichnet!
> da staunste, wa?
> 
> edit: das is ne blume!




Gife meh de Blume! need als Wallpaper O.o


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> so! das hab ich grade beim melodic death metal hören gezeichnet!
> da staunste, wa?
> 
> edit: das is ne blume!


sieht aus wie eine abgestorbene hand, der arm ist grün vor schimmel, die hand gelb, und eine brandige wunde klafft in der mitte!
von wegen blume!!!!


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juli 2009)

Danke Grüne Brille. Du hast mich überzeugt.

Ich wollte eigendlich eine Pizza mit Thunfisch drauf. Aber die war alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> so! das hab ich grade beim melodic death metal hören gezeichnet!
> da staunste, wa?
> 
> edit: das is ne blume!



Ohne den Edit hätte ich gedacht, das des ne Hand wäre die durchschossen wurde 0o ... ne ich zeiche ja eher anderes ^^ da muss ich mich für enstspannen


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sieht aus wie eine abgestorbene hand, der arm ist grün vor schimmel, die hand gelb, und eine brandige wunde klafft in der mitte!
> von wegen blume!!!!


Scheiß Killerspielspieler


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Gar nicht mal schlecht ... danke dir =)


kein problem



Benji9 schrieb:


> Danke Grüne Brille. Du hast mich überzeugt.


wollte egtl direkt den duden link posten, nur der war zu lang >_<


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Scheiß Killerspielspieler


also ich hab brille ziemlich geownt


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> sieht eher aus wie ne verkrüppelte hand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Grüne schrieb:


> sieht aus wie eine abgestorbene hand, der arm ist grün vor schimmel, die hand gelb, und eine brandige wunde klafft in der mitte!
> von wegen blume!!!!






Aero_one schrieb:


> Ohne den Edit hätte ich gedacht, das des ne Hand wäre die durchschossen wurde 0o ... ne ich zeiche ja eher anderes ^^ da muss ich mich für enstspannen


kronas, du kannst nicht zeichnen...
oder solltest dir zweimal überlegen, was es darstellen soll^^


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juli 2009)

> wollte egtl direkt den duden link posten, nur der war zu lang >_<



Schon gut. Ich hab den ganzen Link eingegeben und der hat gefunzt^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> also ich hab brille ziemlich geownt


auf der einen map, obwohl ich ja gesagt hab, hab kein aim mehr. (da wars aber echt owned... ^^)
auf der 2. map haste nicht nur schlecht gespielt, sondern warst auch ein mehr oder weniger schlechter verlierer in manchen situationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> auf der 2. map haste nicht nur schlecht gespielt, sondern warst auch ein mehr oder weniger schlechter verlierer in manchen situationen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja komm da gabs nur die eine campstelle oben...


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juli 2009)

Kronas. Wie durch ein Wunder habe an eine Blume gedacht, als ich dein Bild sah. 


Komisch, ne?


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> auf der einen map, obwohl ich ja gesagt hab, hab kein aim mehr. (da wars aber echt owned... ^^)
> auf der 2. map haste nicht nur schlecht gespielt, sondern warst auch ein mehr oder weniger schlechter verlierer in manchen situationen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


CS? oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja komm da gabs nur die eine campstelle oben...


die du mit nem raketenwerfer nach mir besetzt hast und ich dich mit der schrot geowned habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> CS? oO



cs ürd ich glaub ich gewinnen


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kronas, du kannst nicht zeichnen...
> oder solltest dir zweimal überlegen, was es darstellen soll^^


zeichne ne bessere blume^^


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Komisch, ne?



Jap ...


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> cs ürd ich glaub ich gewinnen


Was dann?


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

http://my.buffed.de/groups/2063/board/view/1626?page=20
schaut ma wieder hier öfters rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was dann?


hl² dm


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/groups/2063/board/view/1626?page=20
> schaut ma wieder hier öfters rein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1 Nachtschwärmer reicht doch erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Brille:
BÄH!


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juli 2009)

Bwuahahahahaha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aero_one, das Video is top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Jap ...


ich dachte das ist von ganjaman oO


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/groups/2063/board/view/1626?page=20
> schaut ma wieder hier öfters rein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



o0 Es gibt ja eine Nachtschwärmergruppe o0


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1 Nachtschwärmer reicht doch erstmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja aber es ist nicht immer 21:00-06:00 ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> o0 Es gibt ja eine Nachtschwärmergruppe o0


Kommst eh net rein,pw geschützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/groups/2063/board/view/1626?page=20
> schaut ma wieder hier öfters rein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da bin ich ja gar nicht drin. :O


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Bwuahahahahaha!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD net böse oder so gemeint ^^ aber paste halt grade iwie. total



Grüne schrieb:


> ich dachte das ist von ganjaman oO



kA. fiel mir nur grade so in der Playlist auf


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juli 2009)

Frische Brötchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> kA. fiel mir nur grade so in der Playlist auf


nene, dürfte schon stimmen^^


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Frische Brötchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nerd


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja gar nicht drin. :O


Da sind ja auch nur die richtigen Nachtschwärmer drinne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja gar nicht drin. :O


hat wohl seine gründe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juli 2009)

Frische Brötchen? Hier! ich will eins!


----------



## Sir-Peter (7. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Frische Brötchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


frischer kaffee   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

Sir-Peter schrieb:


> frischer kaffee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oi_-vmlqnw


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da sind ja auch nur die richtigen Nachtschwärmer drinne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da sind doch nur Noobs drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tabuno schrieb:


> hat wohl seine gründe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja sieht so aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kommst eh net rein,pw geschützt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Hust* Woher nimmst du denn die Information, das ich ein Bedürfniss hätte dieser Gruppe beizutreten ? Implizierst du das nur aus meinem überraschten Kommentar ?

Tja ... danke aber ich bin eh kein Gruppen - Mensch.  Hab ne Soziophobie / Agoraphobie von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

achja aero:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v5r5GoAZgc


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da sind ja auch nur die richtigen Nachtschwärmer drinne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


don't lügen!

btw: antifa wallpaper von krautchan \o/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nerd



Was denn? Ich hab Hunger!



Benji9 schrieb:


> Frische Brötchen? Hier! ich will eins!



Die sind für MICH!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Die sind für MICH!


mir kannste doch eins geben^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> don't lügen!
> 
> btw: antifa wallpaper von krautchan \o/
> 
> ...


DU wärst ja drinne,doch hab ich dich net auf der F-liste in mybuffed...
Brille könnte dich aber einladen,wenn du willst


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> don't lügen!


naja lurock und co sind halt tot du bist nur ein überbleibsel
und ich natürlich auch ich bin halt auch oldsql


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja lurock und co sind halt tot du bist nur ein überbleibsel


der war letzens erst wieder hier


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

ich nenne dieses bild: wilder unehelicher analverkehr


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> achja aero:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v5r5GoAZgc



Je mehr ich von ihm höre um so besser finde ich ihn ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich nenne dieses bild: wilder unehelicher analverkehr


genial.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der war letzens erst wieder hier


ja weil ich ihn gequotet habe :x


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juli 2009)

Von mir aus -.-

Ich hol jezz eh meine Pizza ausm Ofen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

gutän appo


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

Ich zeichne mal Kronas. Also so wie ich ihn mir vorstelle. (Mit Paint natürlich.)


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich zeichne mal Kronas. Also so wie ich ihn mir vorstelle. (Mit Paint natürlich.)



Gespannt warte ...


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich zeichne mal Kronas. Also so wie ich ihn mir vorstelle. (Mit Paint natürlich.)


Nen leeres Dokument?


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

kronas meint ich hätt ne piepsstimme


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kronas meint ich hätt ne piepsstimme


ich hab da erst penisstimme gelesen XDDDD


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kronas meint ich hätt ne piepsstimme





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kronas meint ich hätt ne piepsstimme


deswegen kommst du auch nicht mehr bei skype on weil dich deswegen jeder auslacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab da erst penisstimme gelesen XDDDD


wie das wohl klingt >_<


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab da erst penisstimme gelesen XDDDD


definier mir mal bitte penisstimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab da erst penisstimme gelesen XDDDD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xDDD


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> definier mir mal bitte penisstimme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sehr hart ausgesprochene laute und und und...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sehr hart ausgesprochene laute und und und...


und sehr fließende sprache? XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mir kannste doch eins geben^^



Am Arsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

OMFG Trolli,du hast nur schmutzige sachen im Kopf oder?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Am Arsch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne, da schmeckts nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und sehr fließende sprache? XD


jaa. streckenweise auch sehr feucht XD


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne, da schmeckts nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nutella 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich zeichne mal Kronas. Also so wie ich ihn mir vorstelle. (Mit Paint natürlich.)


hassus bald? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jaa. streckenweise auch sehr feucht XD


meistert aber leicht zungenbrecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





riesentrolli schrieb:


> nutella
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


natur-nutella 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne, da schmeckts nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gute Idee fürn Scherz eig. ... einmal durch die ****** ziehen und dann ab in´s Brotkörbchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> deswegen kommst du auch nicht mehr bei skype on weil dich deswegen jeder auslacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne eher wegen dem nervigen chat


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> einmal durch die ****** ziehen und dann ab in´s Brotkörbchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hahaha fuck
grad wasser getrunken und das gelesen... >_<


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hahaha fuck
> grad wasser getrunken und das gelesen... >_<


Erst Nudelsuppe,dann wasser...


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hahaha fuck
> grad wasser getrunken und das gelesen... >_<



Gerne geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erst Nudelsuppe,dann wasser...


beim wasser ists noch angenehmer^^


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

morgen sind bundesjugendspiele dann krieg ich meine teilnehmerurkunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> morgen sind bundesjugendspiele dann krieg ich meine teilnehmerurkunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die wurd hier abgeschafft.... und ich hab meine siegerurkunde schon vor ner woche bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> morgen sind bundesjugendspiele dann krieg ich meine teilnehmerurkunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich war schon seit jahren nicht mehr bei bundesjugendspielen^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

WTF sind Bundesjugendspiele?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WTF sind Bundesjugendspiele?


werfen/kugelstoßen, weitsprung, sprint und 1000m lauf, je nach leistung bekommste dafür ne urkunde


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WTF sind Bundesjugendspiele?


OMG wo wohnst du o.O


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WTF sind Bundesjugendspiele?


schulfreie tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundesjugendspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hassus bald?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich nehm mir halt viel Zeit für meine Zeichnung. Muss die Zeichnung nur noch uploaden.


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Shit ... ich kann nimmer 

GOLEMAT ! *DUM DUM DUM* GOLEMAT !


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> werfen/kugelstoßen, weitsprung, sprint und 1000m lauf, je nach leistung bekommste dafür ne urkunde


Also nen Sportfest?



Tabuno schrieb:


> OMG wo wohnst du o.O


Wie es sich halt gehört,für alle hier:
Im Keller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WTF sind Bundesjugendspiele?



Das sind Test´s um zu bewerten wie viel Fast-Food die Schüler noch vertragen bis sie zu faul für Bewegung sind ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

bin ma off für heute, bb, bis morgen


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also nen Sportfest?


jawohl
n8 brille


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

Tadaaaa!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Tadaaaa!!!


ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das grillz oder zahnbelag ist... >_<


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

so stell ich ihn mir auch vor gut getroffen naja ich bin auch mal schlafen sonst schlaf ich noch beim laufen ein


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Tadaaaa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W T F
oO


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Tadaaaa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brille, augenringe und zahnspange müssen geaddet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das grillz oder zahnbelag ist... >_<



Made my evening xD


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2009)

Gn8 an die, die gegangen sind

Ich bin kurz afk


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

mir's langweilig, ich bin mal ne hdz4 grp suchen


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mir's langweilig, ich bin mal ne hdz4 grp suchen



Gl ... Random ist immer lustig *vorallem um die Uhrzeit*


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juli 2009)

och hdz4 is easy. und da ich den drachen schon hab hab ich n bissl bessere chancen als andre^^


----------



## Kronas (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bissl bessere chancen als andre^^


als ich?


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> och hdz4 is easy. und da ich den drachen schon hab hab ich n bissl bessere chancen als andre^^



Noja ... bin eh nur wegen Marken rein. Aber dank 3.2 und Aion keinen Nerv mehr auf Wow =P


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (7. Juli 2009)

Langeweile überall dummdidumm


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Langeweile überall dummdidumm


*lädt das gewehr*


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (8. Juli 2009)

*wegrenn und zuflucht bei mama such*


----------



## Razyl (8. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> *wegrenn und zuflucht bei mama such*


Mama Schwein? \O/


----------



## Aero_one (8. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Langeweile überall dummdidumm



Net einschlafen ... sonst


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (8. Juli 2009)

Evtl?


----------



## Razyl (8. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Evtl?


Heute abend 2 Schweine aufm grill? hrhr


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (8. Juli 2009)

2 Schweine und ein Sith


----------



## Razyl (8. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> 2 Schweine und ein Sith


Wer da wohl gewinnt...
*Lichtschwert zieh*


----------



## Skatero (8. Juli 2009)

Von wo kommst du eigentlich? Ich habe gestern etwas von Langenthal gelesen.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (8. Juli 2009)

*schweinefarm um hilferuf* 
njoo mal  eine Weile meinen DK lvln^^


----------



## Aero_one (8. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> *schweinefarm um hilferuf*
> njoo mal  eine Weile meinen DK lvln^^



FOTM - SPIELER !!!

Bin mal Spülmaschine austellen ...


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (8. Juli 2009)

FOTM?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Juli 2009)

ein mann geht in den wald, verirrt sich und nach ein paar stunden irrt er nurnoch hungrig und müde umher
dann sieht er ein haus, in dem ein japaner wohnt. der japaner sagt, er würde dem mann essen und unterschlupf geben, sollte er seine tochter in ruhe lassen
der mann merkte auch bald wovon der japaner sprach, seine tochter war wunderschön
so konnte er es sich nicht verkneifen, nachts in ihr zimmer zu gehen
sie verbrachten eine wundervolle nacht und am nächsten morgen schien es so, als wenn der japaner nichts gemerkt hätte
am nächsten morgen wachte der mann auf, und ein großer stein lag auf seiner brust
am stein befand sich ein zettel auf dem stand: erste japanische horrorprüfung: stein auf brust
der mann lachte und nahm den stein und warf in aus dem fenster
unter der stelle wo der stein lag, war ein weiterer zettel: japanische horrorprüfung nr. 2: stein an hoden festgebunden
schnell sprang der mann dem stein hinterher und im flug las er, wie etwas auf seiner hand stand: japanische horrorprüfung nummer 3: anderer hoden an bettpfosten festgebunden


----------



## Aero_one (8. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Witz



Sowas tut doch weh ...

Fotm --- > Flavour of the Month ...
also Geschmack des Monats. In Mmo´s werden damit die zZ. beliebtesten Klassen beschrieben. Was in Wow momenta Dk u. Pala sein dürften ...


----------



## Skatero (8. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Von wo kommst du eigentlich? Ich habe gestern etwas von Langenthal gelesen.


Pingu?


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (8. Juli 2009)

Ja aben von dort xD


----------



## Skatero (8. Juli 2009)

omg...


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (8. Juli 2009)

höö? so schlimm? xD


----------



## Skatero (8. Juli 2009)

Nein nicht schlimm. Ich wohne auch in Langenthal.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (8. Juli 2009)

rofl!


----------



## Skatero (8. Juli 2009)

Wo gehst du denn in die Schule, falls du noch in die Schule gehst?


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (8. Juli 2009)

Bsp im Waldhof aber bald Bern


----------



## Aero_one (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hau mich dann mal hin ...

Schönen Abend euch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aloha


----------



## Skatero (8. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Ich hau mich dann mal hin ...
> 
> Schönen Abend euch noch
> 
> ...


Gute Nacht


----------



## Skatero (8. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Bsp im Waldhof aber bald Bern


Nach den Sommerferien werde ich auch im Waldhof zur Schule gehen. (bsa)


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (8. Juli 2009)

haha wir haben die schuld immer auf die geschoben. viel spass mit den neuen bsp schülern


----------



## Skatero (8. Juli 2009)

Naja ich werde es ja dann sehen.
In welche Schule bist du denn vorher gegangen?


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (8. Juli 2009)

Also ich wohne eig. in Ursenbach^^ ach ja du lernst dann unseren lehrer kennen de budy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. Juli 2009)

Achso
Die Lehrer werden sicher besser sein als die ein paar, die ich jetzt hatte.


----------



## Skatero (8. Juli 2009)

Also ich geh dann mal offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Apo1337 (8. Juli 2009)

Morgen ihr Luschen!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Juli 2009)

first :O muhahaha


----------



## Skatero (8. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> first :O muhahaha


sch



Spoiler



****


 Firstposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nabend


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Juli 2009)

nööchts los...jaja dat ware noch zeite, wo der nachtschwärmer jeden abend 100 neue seiten voller spiel, spaß und spannung geboten hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (8. Juli 2009)

Aloha


----------



## Raheema (8. Juli 2009)

Nabend 



wieder nichts los heute?


----------



## Aero_one (8. Juli 2009)

Nayn ... streiken alle oder so. 

Bin auch mal weg ... Abendessen kochen undso 

Bis später vllt. 

Aloha


----------



## Seydo (8. Juli 2009)

Tag


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (8. Juli 2009)

Halöö


----------



## Seydo (8. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Halöö



Das Essen, Genau zur rechten zeit


----------



## Raheema (8. Juli 2009)

HALLO NACHTSCHWÄRMER???? xD


----------



## Seydo (8. Juli 2009)

Hier scheint nichts los zu seinn


----------



## Raheema (8. Juli 2009)

ne irgendwie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mein server is grade doen gegangen ich glaube ich erstell gleich mal ein neues Fred ^^


----------



## Falathrim (8. Juli 2009)

Heult doch alle?


----------



## Raheema (8. Juli 2009)

jaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


krieg ich ein keks?


----------



## Seko! (8. Juli 2009)

Alles fit im Schritt und alles klar im BH liebe Nachtschwärmer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (8. Juli 2009)

natürlich und selber?


----------



## Seko! (8. Juli 2009)

Normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sitze hier und verschlinge genüsslich meine Dönertasche

und du? D


----------



## Raheema (8. Juli 2009)

guten hunger ^^


ich? 

spiel grade mit meiner schwester WoW xD


----------



## Tabuno (8. Juli 2009)

ololololol bin schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (8. Juli 2009)

Noob xD


----------



## Tabuno (8. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Noob xD


ich hab noch keine ferien wie ihr kleinen lucker...


----------



## Aero_one (8. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Heult doch alle?


Lauf vor ne Wand ?

Wieso zum Teufel kann man nicht einfach mal die Finger ruhen lassen und sich ne Antwort verkneifen ?
Es wäre teilweise so viel angenehm hier wenn nicht jeder iwelche. wirklich blöden Sätze postet -.-


----------



## Seko! (8. Juli 2009)

Schicksal ....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. Juli 2009)

Ich geh schlafen.
Muss morgen früh aufstehen. -.-

gute Nacht


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Lauf vor ne Wand ?


Nein. Das wär ja total sinnlos. Weinen tun viele Menschen einfach so, gegen ne Wand laufen aber nicht.



> Wieso zum Teufel kann man nicht einfach mal die Finger ruhen lassen und sich ne Antwort verkneifen ?


Weil das hier
a) ein Forum ist
b) ein Spamthread ist und
c) das Rumgewhine einfach zu schön war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Es wäre teilweise so viel angenehm hier wenn nicht jeder iwelche. wirklich blöden Sätze postet -.-


Das liegt aber nicht an mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die meisten meiner Beiträge sind ja schließlich literarisch höchst wertvoll und beinhalten meist eine gewisse Meinungsäußerung

Aber im Nachtschwärmer möchte ich scheiße labern wollen so viel ich will.


Und ganz im Ernst:
Ironie kennste nicht wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. Juli 2009)

Nacht euch


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und ganz im Ernst:
> Ironie kennste nicht wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Leider kann ich in deiner Aussage keine Ironie erkennen, sondern lediglich eine vollkommen sinnlose Provokation.
Das der Nachtschwärmer ein Spam-Thread ist, da schließe ich mich deiner Meinung vollkommen an und auch das du hier "scheiße" schreiben kannst wie du möchtest.

Nur denke ich das man sich Aussagen wie "Heult doch alle" auch verkneifen kann, da dadurch einfach nur sinnlose Beleideidigungsexzesse gestartet werden.

Ach und btw. wenn du "Whines" haben möchtest dann les doch das Wow - Forum ?


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Leider kann ich in deiner Aussage keine Ironie erkennen, sondern lediglich eine vollkommen sinnlose Provokation.


Das ist halt das Problem am Internet:
Man weiß nice wie etwas gemeint ist. Bei mir ist es so: Wenn ich sage "Heulte doch alle" oder wasweißich, ist das einfach nur ein Spruch, genau wie bei der nächstbesten Hoppaatze "F*** deine Mudda du H***nsohn" einfach nur ein Spruch ist



> Ach und btw. wenn du "Whines" haben möchtest dann les doch das Wow - Forum ?


Wieso sollte ich? Ich spiel kein einziges Onlinegame derzeit, erst recht nicht WoW, die einzigen Foren in denen ich aktiv bin sind PC-Technik und Gott und die Welt.

Ausserdem ruft eine Aussage wie diese mindestens genausoviele Flames hervor, weil sich die WoW-Zocker, die in diesem Forum immer noch die Mehrheit darstellen, durch so eine Aussage angegriffen fühlen könnten ;D


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das ist halt das Problem am Internet:
> Man weiß nie wie etwas gemeint ist.


Wenn dir das bewusst ist, wieso dann nicht solche Missverständisse gleich umgehen ...
Bei deinem "heult doch alle" hätte zB. ein simpler Smiley gereicht ... *hust*



> Ausserdem ruft eine Aussage wie diese mindestens genausoviele Flames hervor


Naja ... leider ist es aber ein Tatsachenbericht, das sich im Wow Forum eig. nur Whine und Flame Posts befinden. 
Und selbst wenn sich jetzt ein Wowler dadurch angesprochen fühlen _würde_, dann wäre hier zumindest was los =P

Kleine Frage am Rande ... Was ist eine Hoppaatze ? o0

Naja whatever ... nennen wir es einfach Missverständniss schütteln uns *virtuell* die Hand und gehen unserer Wege ...


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Kleine Frage am Rande ... Was ist eine Hoppaatze ? o0


Naja
Hopper wäre diffamierend gegenüber den Leuten gewesen, die HipHop und Rap hören
Bratze wär ne Beleidigung
Türke wäre rassistisch

Hoppaatze ist find ich ein recht guter Kompromiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Naja whatever ... nennen wir es einfach Missverständniss schütteln uns *virtuell* die Hand und gehen unserer Wege ...


einverstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. Juli 2009)

Eine Seite Nachtschwärmer gelesen und schon gehts mir besser.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Eine Seite Nachtschwärmer gelesen und schon gehts mir besser.


Das freut mich o.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das freut mich o.0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dass es ihm schlecht ging? tsts^^


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dass es ihm schlecht ging? tsts^^


<- Sadist :x

Nein nein, natürlich dass es ihm besser geht *hüstel*


Verdammt, die Leute mit ähnlicher politischer Einstellung durchschauen einen immer so leicht -.- xD


----------



## Kronas (9. Juli 2009)

abeeend


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> abeeend



Aloha

komisch, das es so ruhig ist wenn 2-3 Leute fehlen o0


----------



## volvex (9. Juli 2009)

hab mir mal bissl mühe gemacht um die uhrzeit^^
wem fad is der findet also hier was zum lesen:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=112150


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juli 2009)

\o/ tales of monkey island


----------



## Kronas (9. Juli 2009)

godlike was im wow forum abgeht
<3 forentrolle


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juli 2009)

jep. is lustig^^


----------



## Kronas (9. Juli 2009)

schade er ist offline
mama hat ihn wohl vorm pc erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> \o/ tales of monkey island



Naja auf Englisch sind die Sprüche schonmal recht gelugen. Aber die Grafik :-/ wie gedacht totaler mist -.-
Elaine sieht absolut merkwürdig aus, Le Chuck naja und Guybrush o0 

Hoffentlich wird aus dem Remake von Teil 1 wenigstens was -.-


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juli 2009)

Aloha *und wieder weg*


----------



## mookuh (9. Juli 2009)

abend

bin ich allein oder ist noch wer da?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2009)

da


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auch da
ICH bin AUCH da
ICH BIN AUCH DA
!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juli 2009)

Guten Tag, Falathrim.


Moinsen Rest.


----------



## Medmius (9. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Juli 2009)

Nabend !

yay morgen letzter schultag :>


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juli 2009)

Hatte letze Woche am Mittwoch letzter Schultag^^

Ich geb dir nen Tipp. Bei der Abschlussparty. Drink ned zuviel.
Frag ned warum. Tus einfach.


----------



## Kremlin (9. Juli 2009)

Kennt sich hier irgendjemand gut mit einigen Horrorfilmen aus bzw. kennt viele? 
Ich suche nämlich einen, nur weiß ich nichtmehr wie er hieß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde dann erklärn was drin vorkam und vielleicht kenn ihn ja jemand.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hatte letze Woche am Mittwoch letzter Schultag^^
> 
> Ich geb dir nen Tipp. Bei der Abschlussparty. Drink ned zuviel.
> Frag ned warum. Tus einfach.


man sollte seine grenzen kennen und das maß halten :>



EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Kennt sich hier irgendjemand gut mit einigen Horrorfilmen aus bzw. kennt viele?
> Ich suche nämlich einen, nur weiß ich nichtmehr wie er hieß.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bimmbamm und night falls besitzen fundierte kenntniisse was filme angeht.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hatte letze Woche am Mittwoch letzter Schultag^^
> 
> Ich geb dir nen Tipp. Bei der Abschlussparty. Drink ned zuviel.
> Frag ned warum. Tus einfach.


Abschlussparty ? ich hab erst 2012 meinen Abschluss ^^

Beim letzten Saufgelage bei dem ich dabei war, war ich in Kärnten und wir ham uns mit der Erlaubnis der Lehrer zugeschüttet, aber das wir nicht nur ein Radler trinken hätten se eigentlich erwarten müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juli 2009)

Ich hab nen Kollege zugesehen. Der war total betrunken und musste 2 Mal kotzen. Er war sowas von weg! Die ganze Zeit nur gelacht... 
er hat ned mal bemerkt,d ass er gekotzt hat.

Ne andere ging es noch schlimmer. Sie hattte Kalt, schüttelte sich, vertrug den Alk überhaupt ned. Mir mussten den Vater anrufen und sie abholen lassen.


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Kollege zugesehen. Der war total betrunken und musste 2 Mal kotzen. Er war sowas von weg! Die ganze Zeit nur gelacht...
> er hat ned mal bemerkt,d ass er gekotzt hat.
> 
> Ne andere ging es noch schlimmer. Sie hattte Kalt, schüttelte sich, vertrug den Alk überhaupt ned. Mir mussten den Vater anrufen und sie abholen lassen.


Ne ich kenn meine Grenzen, das schlimmste war bis jetzt das ich einfach so umgefallen bin und da einfach mittn aufm Rasen eingepennt bin, aber musste noch nie kotzen, aber soweit will ichs au ned kommen lassen.

Ich sauf nur am Wochenende auf den 16ten von nem Kumpel, aber muss Geld sparen, in ner Bar zu saufen is mir zu teuer :<

Freu mich aber schon auf die ganzen Partys und Festivals, das wirdn super Sommer :>

lg


----------



## Orinea (9. Juli 2009)

So jetzt hab ich mir alle scheiß seiten durch gelesen und das hat mehr als 5h gedauert und ich muss sagen , war echt teilweise lustig .. und ich geh dann auch mal schlafen gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juli 2009)

Oh man ... was deutsche Sender für eine scheiße produzieren. Wie kann man sich bitte ernsthaft die 5000 tollsten "Prominenten" Hochzeiten anschauen.
CIIIINDY GUMMA DA... DIE TRÄGNTN KLEID IN DAS DU FETTE SAU NIMMA REINPASSEN WÜRDEST !!! 
HALTS MAUL KEVIN !

Wirklich ohne Worte ...

Man man man ... 10 Min Tv und schon ist mir übel.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2009)

5h für 4,3k seiten? o_O


----------



## Medmius (9. Juli 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Kennt sich hier irgendjemand gut mit einigen Horrorfilmen aus bzw. kennt viele?
> Ich suche nämlich einen, nur weiß ich nichtmehr wie er hieß.
> 
> 
> ...



Schreib doch einfach mal was vorkommt.


Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Kollege zugesehen. Der war total betrunken und musste 2 Mal kotzen. Er war sowas von weg! Die ganze Zeit nur gelacht...
> er hat ned mal bemerkt,d ass er gekotzt hat.
> 
> Ne andere ging es noch schlimmer. Sie hattte Kalt, schüttelte sich, vertrug den Alk überhaupt ned. Mir mussten den Vater anrufen und sie abholen lassen.



Wir haben auch solche Angeber in der Klasse. Den Abschluss feierten wir in der Waldhütte von einem Kollegen und mir. Alkohol war für die Leute aus der Klasse gratis, was dazu führte, dass sich die Angeber betranken und den Rest der Nacht unter dem Tisch verbrachten.

Ihr hattet aber noch Glück. Wir mussten gleich 2 Väter aus den Betten reissen, damit sie ihre Söhne abholen, was denen überhaupt nicht gefallen hat.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Man man man ... 10 Min Tv und schon ist mir übel.


manche der alten ami-serien auf cc gehn noch... bei dem, was mittags läuft bekomm ich aber auch das kotzen <.<


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> manche der alten ami-serien auf cc gehn noch... bei dem, was mittags läuft bekomm ich aber auch das kotzen <.<



Naja eig. schau ich kein Tv mehr da ja wirklich nur noch scheiße kommt ... aber da ich eben net fix genug war auf PAL umzustellen -.- Naja aber recht hast du, was Mittags läuft ist noch schlimmer ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2009)

jo... was ich auch nicht verstehe: früher so serien wie darkwing duck... das hatte noch was...
wenn eine spastische pfadfinderin mit ihrem hund über den bildschirm läuft und das verhältnismäßig schlecht gezeichnet, frag ich mich echt, wie sowas sich im tv halten kann.
dann schalt ich um, und sehe: das hat ja noch niveau... zumindest vergleichsweise
(dann schalt ich aus^^)


----------



## Kremlin (9. Juli 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Schreib doch einfach mal was vorkommt.



Also. Eine junge Frau hat sich dazu bereit erklärt auf eine ältere Dame aufzupassen. Die ältere Dame wohnt alleine in einem Haus. Die ältere Dame spricht nicht und bewegt sich nicht. Sie sitz quasi den ganzen Tag nur rum. In den Haus "wohnt" ein kleiner Junge(ein Geist?), der irgendwelche Leute umbringt. Ob er die junge Frau auch umgebracht hat weiß ich nicht, da ich nicht so weit geschaut habe, aufjedenfall hat er irgendwelche Hausinspektoren und Beamte umgebracht.

Mehr weiß ich leider nichtmehr und besser kann ich es nicht erklären, da es zu spät war und ich den ganzen Zusammenhang nicht verstanden habe.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Juli 2009)

Chinesen bauen Neverland nach. :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Also. Eine junge Frau hat sich dazu bereit erklärt auf eine ältere Dame aufzupassen. Die ältere Dame wohnt alleine in einem Haus. Die ältere Dame spricht nicht und bewegt sich nicht. Sie sitz quasi den ganzen Tag nur rum. In den Haus "wohnt" ein kleiner Junge, der irgendwelche Leute umbringt. Ob er die junge Frau auch umgebracht hat weiß ich nicht, da ich nicht so weit geschaut habe, aufjedenfall hat er irgendwelche Hausinspektoren und Beamte umgebracht.
> 
> Mehr weiß ich leider nichtmehr und besser kann ich es nicht erklären, da es zu spät war und ich den ganzen Zusammenhang nicht verstanden habe.


klingt nach the grudge oder sowas (hab ich nicht gesehen, aber klingt iwie danach)


----------



## Skatero (9. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Kollege zugesehen. Der war total betrunken und musste 2 Mal kotzen. Er war sowas von weg! Die ganze Zeit nur gelacht...
> er hat ned mal bemerkt,d ass er gekotzt hat.
> 
> Ne andere ging es noch schlimmer. Sie hattte Kalt, schüttelte sich, vertrug den Alk überhaupt ned. Mir mussten den Vater anrufen und sie abholen lassen.


2 Mal kotzen ist nicht so viel. Ich habe zwar noch nie gekotzt, aber die Abschlussparty war letzte Woche. Nur einer musste nach Hause.
Aber Jim Beam (oder so) schmeckt mit Ice Tea gut. 
Achja wo waren wir? Kotzen? Ja es kommt wirklich viel im Tv zum Kotzen.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> 2 Mal kotzen ist nicht so viel. Ich habe zwar *noch nie gekotzt*,


WHAT?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> WHAT?


gibt halt leute, die "von natur aus" viel vertragen, zudem ihre grenzen kennen und gut dabei sind, ohne gleich zu reihern


----------



## Skatero (9. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> WHAT?


Also vom Saufen noch nie, sonst schon.


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juli 2009)

Was ich ehrlich gesagt am schlimmsten atm. im Tv finden ist definitiv Pro7 mit "Sommermädchen" (Wer sich sowas anschaut ... kein Kommentar * Vaseline bereit ? Taschentücher bereit ?*)

Was haben sich die Produzenten bei Pro7 da wohl gedacht ...?
"Unsere Quoten sinken meine Herren, wir brauchen ein neues Konzept um möglichst viele Leute an den Fernseher zu binden. Jemand Vörschläge  ... ääähm ja Hr. Schmitt ?"
"Titten und Ärsche ?"
"Sehr guter Einfall Hr. Schmitt ... Titten und Ärsche. Grandios"

-.-


----------



## Kremlin (9. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> klingt nach the grudge oder sowas (hab ich nicht gesehen, aber klingt iwie danach)



Ich danke dir. Genau den habe ich gesucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gibt halt leute, die "von natur aus" viel vertragen, zudem ihre grenzen kennen und gut dabei sind, ohne gleich zu reihern


mmh dafür bin ich noch zu kurz dabei aber ich dachte skatero hat noch nie im leben gekotzt xD aber vlt übernehm ich mich ja dienstag das erste mal :O


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juli 2009)

jo brille ich hab post von kaliba bekommen (endlich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

moin,

Vielen Dank für den gut gemeintne Hinweis.
Ich versuche mich mal demnächst drum zu kümmern.
Jedoch ist das Lied sehr alt und im Moment beschäftige ich mich lieber damit neue Musik zu machen, als Reparaturen an den alten Sachen vorzunehmen.^^

MfG
Kaliba


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Ich danke dir. Genau den habe ich gesucht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kein problem



riesentrolli schrieb:


> jo brille ich hab post von kaliba bekommen (endlich mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


na, immerhin ;D

achja, kennste 257ers?


----------



## Tabuno (9. Juli 2009)

hachja einfach das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kein problem
> 
> 
> na, immerhin ;D
> ...


hmm ich glaub nüch


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hachja einfach das beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die leute ham ja egtl die hände zusammengebunden... aber bei 1:45 reisst der die nach oben und da ist weder ein abgerissenes band noch sonstwas zu sehen


riesentrolli schrieb:


> hmm ich glaub nüch


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6ljqz6eC-8
find die egtl ganz gut


----------



## Tabuno (9. Juli 2009)

naja bin mal pennen n8


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja bin mal pennen n8



Gut Nacht ...

Bin auch mal @ Bett und Bleach schauen ... Spam kommt trotzdem noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja bin mal pennen n8


gn8



Aero_one schrieb:


> Gut Nacht ...
> 
> Bin auch mal @ Bett und Bleach schauen ... Spam kommt trotzdem noch
> 
> ...


hf :>


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juli 2009)

Dies ist nicht die Spam_Ecke. Wir reden Niveau- und Gehaltvoll über Sachen, die uns Interressieren und beschäftigen. Zudem sind wir wahre Bekämpfer der Langeweile.

Masse dich nicht an, den Nachtschwärmer mt Spams zu bombadieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Zudem sind wir wahre Bekämpfer der Langeweile.


wir bekämpfen langeweile mit.... langeweile! ZOMG


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Masse dich nicht an, den Nachtschwärmer mt Spams zu bombadieren!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Masse ? Ich will keinen Rechtschreibflame machen, aber schreibt man das wirklich so ... ?

Naja whatever ... ich stell dir mal nen Glas warme Milch und ein paar Kekse hin =) Dann gehts bestimmt gleich wieder besser ...

Man ... ich brauch nen neuen Laptop 1024x768 ist mal voll fürn Poppes :-/


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Masse ? Ich will keinen Rechtschreibflame machen, aber schreibt man das wirklich so ... ?


anmaßen wird mit ß geschrieben.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juli 2009)

Kekseeeee!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> [...]
> Naja whatever ... ich stell dir mal nen Glas warme Milch und ein paar Kekse hin =) Dann gehts bestimmt gleich wieder besser ...
> [...]


beten hilft da viel besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2009)

ich bin ma off für heute... bin iwie sau müde grad.... bis morgen :>


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> beten hilft da viel besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pöööööööse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin ma off für heute... bin iwie sau müde grad.... bis morgen :>


Gut Nacht ...


----------



## Skatero (9. Juli 2009)

Wenn man den Router neustartet, sollte man doch eine neue IP-Adresse bekommen oder?


----------



## Mefisthor (9. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn man den Router neustartet, sollte man doch eine neue IP-Adresse bekommen oder?


außer man hat sich selber eine feste IP zugeteilt in den Netzwerkeinstellungen


----------



## Skatero (9. Juli 2009)

Nein. Dafür müsste man ja noch extra zahlen. Machen wir sicher nicht.


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juli 2009)

So langsam frage ich mich wieso die ganzen Pr0n Kiddies immer das Buffed Forum ansteuern um hier solchen Schwachsinn zu posten ...

Naja ... schon iwie.merkwürdig


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn man den Router neustartet, sollte man doch eine neue IP-Adresse bekommen oder?


nanana warum willst du denn deine ip wechseln?


----------



## Skatero (9. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nanana warum willst du denn deine ip wechseln?


Damit ich weiter Animes schauen kann.


----------



## Raheema (9. Juli 2009)

Nabend oder fast Moin


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Nabend oder fast Moin



Aloooha =P


----------



## Raheema (9. Juli 2009)

*hawaii musik einspiel und tanzen xD*


----------



## Skatero (10. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> *hawaii musik einspiel und tanzen xD*


Hast du zu viel gekifft oder getrunken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich muss jetzt offline -.-
Muss morgen früh aufstehen. Etwa 5:30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja ich muss jetzt offline -.-
> Muss morgen früh aufstehen. Etwa 5:30
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust* HA HA ! =P

Gut Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (10. Juli 2009)

Ich schielße mich an baba 


bis morgen Hawaiiii klang klan kling ^^


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

Bin auch mal ausm Forum ( Im Bett bin ich ja schon =P) Schönen Abend euch noch ...

Aloha


----------



## Shinar (10. Juli 2009)

Guete Morge


----------



## Sin (10. Juli 2009)

Kann nicht einschlafen :-(


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Kann nicht einschlafen :-(



schon die schafe gezählt?


----------



## Sin (10. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> schon die schafe gezählt?



Hab ich einmal gemacht, hab bei ca 2000 keine lust mehr gehabt. Fing an mit normalen springen, und schon bei ca 100 hab ich die schäfchen auf der anderen Seite umgebracht,


----------



## Hanfgurke (10. Juli 2009)

Du bist nicht allein!


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juli 2009)

hallo?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hallo?


hi!


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

Guuuuuuten Abend


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juli 2009)

hui. es is jmd da =)


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hui. es is jmd da =)



jap gerade cs:s aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hui. es is jmd da =)


jo.
und endlich auch den dl von hopsis rihanna track gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo.
> und endlich auch den dl von hopsis rihanna track gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gratz =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Gratz =)


dankö


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

*hust* 

Aloha ...


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> Aloha ...



wir werden ja immer mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Gratz =)


dein ava brauch kreuze in den augen. nimm dir n beispiel am schweinchen


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> Aloha ...


*hustenbonbon geb*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

> wir werden ja immer mehr biggrin.gif


Naja ... bei der Aktivität der letzten Tage und dem Wochentag bezweifel ich das =P 

Bin mal kurz was zu essen bestellen =P


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dein ava brauch kreuze in den augen. nimm dir n beispiel am schweinchen



Mach das und lad ihn mir hoch ^^

ich hab grad keine lust dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

ich stell mirs grad vor, wie alle nachtschwärmer irgendwelche tierfotos mit rotierenden X-Augen auftauchen xD


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Mach das und lad ihn mir hoch ^^
> 
> ich hab grad keine lust dazu
> 
> ...


nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Juli 2009)

Nabend

jetzt wird erstma Popcorn gefuttert, und dann mit Bier L4D gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich stell mirs grad vor, wie alle nachtschwärmer irgendwelche tierfotos mit rotierenden X-Augen auftauchen xD



mach deinem hund noch welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> mach deinem hund noch welche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kb


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Juli 2009)

is euch schonma aufgefallen das talle bis auf trolli nen tier-ava haben ? ^^

lg


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> is euch schonma aufgefallen das talle bis auf trolli nen tier-ava haben ? ^^
> 
> lg



hmm

eine verschwörung oO


sag ma ist das ein hamster/maus bei dir?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> hmm
> 
> eine verschwörung oO
> 
> ...


wh 40k hamster


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> hmm
> 
> eine verschwörung oO
> 
> ...






Grüne schrieb:


> wh 40k hamster



Warhamster 40k


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

Lol ... ich glauch ich bestell zu oft bei meinem Lieferservice. 

"Aloha Tobias hier"
"Wie immer ?"
"Äähm 0o jo"
"15 Min"
"Kk Aloha"

Verdammt ... wenn die mich alle schon an meinem Vornamen erkennen o0 Ich sollte mein Essgewohnheiten überdenken


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Juli 2009)

pff wer braucht schon Tiere wenn er Dampfwalzen haben kann..

WRYYY!

gut nacht  xD

und ja ^^  änder sie besser.
Da sparste auch Geld mit


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Lol ... ich glauch ich bestell zu oft bei meinem Lieferservice.
> 
> "Aloha Tobias hier"
> "Wie immer ?"
> ...


GBO ^^


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Warhamster 40k



der gewinnt bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aero_one schrieb:


> Lol ... ich glauch ich bestell zu oft bei meinem Lieferservice.
> 
> "Aloha Tobias hier"
> "Wie immer ?"
> ...



Wie oft rufst du da in der woche an?^^


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

Edit :

ich hasse die flood-kontrolle -.-


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> GBO ^^



Äääh GBO ?


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Juli 2009)

http://www.german-bash.org/198802


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> is euch schonma aufgefallen das talle bis auf trolli nen tier-ava haben ? ^^
> 
> lg


ich hab doch n kommunsitenschwein als ava...


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juli 2009)

Ich hab kein Tier...


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> http://www.german-bash.org/198802



xDDDD geil 
Naja der Lieferdienst rufz mich zumindest noch nicht an =P



> Wie oft rufst du da in der woche an?^^



Kommt drauf an ob ich Lust hab zu kochen etc. aber 3-5 mal die Woche bestimmt xD


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juli 2009)

sooo mein 2,5 stunden electro track ist nun auch zu ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sooo mein 2,5 stunden electro track ist nun auch zu ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


o_O


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> o_O




du beschreibst voll und ganz was ich gerade schreiben wollte


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> o_O


live mitschnitt von der fusion^^ http://www.myspace.com/robosonic


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juli 2009)

muahaha ihr seid doch bestimmt alle schon am laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Juli 2009)

NEUES MECHWARRIOR!

!!!!!


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> muahaha ihr seid doch bestimmt alle schon am laden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schon



telekom will mir keine kundendatensätze verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> muahaha ihr seid doch bestimmt alle schon am laden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich weiss nicht, iwas fehlt mir bei denen...


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht, iwas fehlt mir bei denen...


kann ich verstehen. aber wenn man sich drauf einlässt is es imo ziemlich cool


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kann ich verstehen. aber wenn man sich drauf einlässt is es imo ziemlich cool


ist wsl so wie bei dropkick murphys... je öfter man sichs anhört, desto besser gefällts einem.
naja, ist nicht schlecht, aber wie gesagt, ich hab immer im hinterkopf, dass da was fehlt, kanns aber auch nicht genau beschreiben^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Juli 2009)

> <Blackpör> Was treibt ihr so, wenn Ihr Euch gerade mal von Eurem "WoW-Stress" xD erholen wollt?
> <Khhaos> Rubeln
> <Arineth> Was ist bitte "Rubeln"? Russisches Geld fälschen oder was?



ich hab ganz vergessen, wie lustig die seite is  xD


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ich hab ganz vergessen, wie lustig die seite is  xD



du schaust sie grad auch durch?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

> <rastakind> Was passt nicht rein: Vergewaltigung - Monopoly - Inzest ?
> <seal> Monopoly?
> <rastakind> Falsch! Vergewaltigung, weil es kein Familienspiel ist.




rofl


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

> <rastakind> Was passt nicht rein: Vergewaltigung - Monopoly - Inzest ?
> <seal> Monopoly?
> <rastakind> Falsch! Vergewaltigung, weil es kein Familienspiel ist.



Omg ... jetzt klebt  Thunfisch an meinem Bildschirm. Ich kann nicht mehr xDDD


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

> <rastakind> Was passt nicht rein: Vergewaltigung - Monopoly - Inzest ?
> <seal> Monopoly?
> <rastakind> Falsch! Vergewaltigung, weil es kein Familienspiel ist.



xDDD


zu geil


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Juli 2009)

> <rastakind> Was passt nicht rein: Vergewaltigung - Monopoly - Inzest ?
> <seal> Monopoly?
> <rastakind> Falsch! Vergewaltigung, weil es kein Familienspiel ist.


Hammer xD

aber woher haste den ? der is ned auf GBO :O

lg


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Omg ... jetzt klebt  Thunfisch an meinem Bildschirm. Ich kann nicht mehr xDDD






> <semmel> ich hab vorhin im kühlschrank so ne schüssel mit thunfisch gesehen...
> <semmel> hab mir gedacht hmm lecker und bisschen was gegessen
> <semmel> vorhin geh ich in der küche am futternapf meines katers vorbei...is da genau die selbe schüssel aus der er sich bedient
> <[Chrono]Q4> LOL  <semmel> das ist..o_O


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Juli 2009)

> <lisa> man die typen bei uns in der gärtnerei sind komisch
> <marco> erzähl :-)
> <lisa> nja lauter pflanzenfreaks
> <lisa> reden ständig nur von sowas
> ...



ahhhh!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> aber woher haste den ? der is ned auf GBO :O
> 
> lg


ibash.de :>



> <CtrlAltDestroy> Mein Eindruck von Wikipedia. <CtrlAltDestroy> "Die Menschliche Hand hat fünf Finger [Quellenangabe fehlt]"


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

> <SenioR> whahahah fravec! Ich hab deine Mudda gebumst!!
> <@Fravec> Papa, hau ab, ich rede hier mit Freunden...



Ich kann nicht mehr ... scheiße xDD


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juli 2009)

> <Hanny> als mann wird man iorgendwie komisch angeguckt wenn man im edeka kondome, gleitmittel und ne gurke kauft o.O
> <Crossfader> warum kaufst du gurken?
> <Hanny> um zu sehen wie die verkäuferin doof guckt^^
> <Crossfader> -.-


geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

> <gabber> boar, die maike ist so eine hure
> <mutzke> echt? was kostet die denn...
> <molocke> überwindung xD
> <mutzke> LOL


ROFL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (10. Juli 2009)

schreckliche Langeweile! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (10. Juli 2009)

ach wie kann man nur mit 3zu0 stats in dota verkacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Juli 2009)

> <Hanzel> 1815 entdeckte Gottfried Wilhelm Leibniz das Binärsystem, bei einem Gespräch mit seiner Mutter: "Ja..., Nein..., Nein..., Nein..., Ja..., Ja..., Nein..."



Wahrheit !


was hattestn fürn Hero Tabuno?


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Juli 2009)

> <anamexis> oh mann
> <anamexis> Ich hab mir ne Coke aufgemacht...
> --> Beefpile (~mbeefpile@cloaked.wi.rr.com) has joined #themacmind
> <anamexis> und es ist alles rausgespritzt
> ...



is ja hammer xDD


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> schreckliche Langeweile!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann mach das gleiche, was wir machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geh auf gbash oder ibash und such zitate


----------



## Tabuno (10. Juli 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> was hattestn fürn Hero Tabuno?


shadowpriest


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Juli 2009)

mhhh viele carrys im gegnerteam ? ^^


----------



## Tabuno (10. Juli 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> mhhh viele carrys im gegnerteam ? ^^


war 1vs1


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> is ja hammer xDD



ich schau auch grad die besten beiträge durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

> <Spade> xD
> <Spade> hier lief gradn fernsehbericht
> <Spade>15-Jähriger nimmt sich das Auto der Mutter, rast mit 160 in ne Wand - tot.
> <Spade> Statement der Mutter: "Der hat sowas noch nie gemacht



Oh mein Gott ... xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott ... xD


als ich das erste mal auf ibash war, war ich grad am trinken :<


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> als ich das erste mal auf ibash war, war ich grad am trinken :<



war deine tastatur danach durchnässt?



> <cave> was heißt eigentlich hdf??
> <nso> halt die fresse
> <cave> tschuld-di-gung..war doch nur ne einfach frage mann, musst ja nicht gleich so austicken


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Juli 2009)

> <Philly> Hab meiner relativ neuen freudin ne sms geschickt... wenn du vor mir da bist schalt mal den PC an und räumn bisschen auf.
> <Philly> dann kam zurück "ach süßer bist du erkältet oder warum liegen soviele taschentücher vor dem Bett?"
> <Philly> ich schreib nich zurück^^



^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> war deine tastatur danach durchnässt?


mehr oder weniger.
war zum glück nicht meine g15^^

btw epic:


> <RageATM> ich bin allergisch gegen Pr0n...mein schwanz schwillt dann immer ganz dick an...


xD


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

> <Bullseye> ist es normal das man in der früh aufwacht und den drang verspürt auf was zu schießen? dann aufsteht n lustgewehr nimmt und auf was schießt?
> <TheHatedOne> dein lustgewehr, soso
> <Bullseye> nein
> <Bullseye> das meines vaters <
> TheHatedOne> O.O igitt




XDD

edit :



> <Feeks> Kann mir jemand helfen mit meinem grad zusammengebauten computer?
> <@Wabz> Klar, was ist das Problem <Feeks> Naja, ich hab alles zusammengebaut, aber er geht nicht an
> <@Wabz> Ist das Netzteil am Motherboard und überall angeschlossen?
> <Feeks> Ja, mann! ich bin doch nicht total bescheuert!
> ...


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

> <Chastei> der moderne satzbau: subjekt - prädikat - beleidigung -, alter!



Ich kann nicht mehr ... die Seite ist echt zuviel für mich


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Juli 2009)

> <piman> WÄR ICH DOCH BLOSS AUF FIREFOX UMGESTIEGEN!
> <piman> DA KOMMT MEINE MUTTER INS ZIMMER UND MEIN IE FRIERT AUF NER PR0N-SEITE EIN!



IE Kills xD
Wenn Firefox das Zitat als Werbespruch hätte, gäbs ganz fix keine IE Nutzer mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Juli 2009)

> <gulazz> wer richtig googlen kann, der findet einfach alles heraus.
> <gulazz> google.com/search?q=number+of+horns+on+a+unicorn
> <gulazz> wer hätte damit gerechnet? ;-)





> <timo.a> ich hab nen tinnitus im auge...
> <TigerEYE> warum?
> <timo.a> ich seh nur pfeifen!


man ich muss morgen um 6:00 aufstehen, will aber nich ins bett  
die seite is so uber


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

Brille danke für das posten von ibash.de  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Brille danke für das posten von ibash.de
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


np :>


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Juli 2009)

> <Tomi> Gar nich bei deiner freundin?
> <Unregistered> Ich glaub sie ist etwas eingeschnappt...sie sitzt hier in der ecke meines zimmers und sagt im 2 sekunden-abstand *piep*....
> <Tomi> und was soll das?
> <Unregistered> sie behauptet, ein computer zu sein, damit ich ihr endlich mal wieder aufmerksamkeit schenke



xDDD


----------



## Seydo (10. Juli 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> schreckliche Langeweile!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Tag Leute


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> xDDD



ROFL!!


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Brille danke für das posten von ibash.de
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign 

Aber mal sowas von xD



> <arkan> Weißt du, du bräuchtest wirklich einen BH mit "403: forbidden" drauf.
> <Labyrinth> Und du bräuchtest wirklich boxershorts mit "404: not found".



Oh yes xD


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Juli 2009)

> <Averry> Wer ist eigentlich dieser Ed Hardy und warum kotzt er auf T-Shirts?


AHHHH!!!



> <Gorez> geh mal auf amazon.de
> <Gorez> und dann such nach "PC vernetzen"
> <Schweinehund> WAS ZUR HÖLLE????
> [wir haben das damalige Suchergebnis archiviert: http://german-bash.org/~jan_krueger/img/am...c-vernetzen.jpg -- d. Red.]





> <MvD> Wenn alle Koalas sterben kommt es zur Eukalypse!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

> <benjii> wär schön, wenn du ein bißchen geil wärst.
> <sabina> war geil, wenn du ein bißchen schön wärst.



das ist aber nicht unser benji, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (10. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht unser benji, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne würde nicht so passen


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht unser benji, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm 

ich sag mal er ists^^




wer will ein loblied auf brille dichten?


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Brille danke für das posten von ibash.de
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign

Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> <Quizbot>   (Fremdwörter) Wie nennt man die Angst vor Metall?
> <shape> metallophobie
> <dabeste> metallophobie
> <PoLaR> hiphop


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

> <XCodymauX> Ich hab jetzt den ganzen Tag irgendwelche Gangster gekillt und immer noch nicht genug cash um mir das Schwert des Lichts zu kaufen.
> <l33t 1nt3gr4l> was verdammt nochmal spielst du denn da, GTA: Mittelerde?



xDDD


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Juli 2009)

> <Iron Maiden> Ich habe gestern einen Emo im McDonalds gesehen, der hat ein Happy Meal bestellt
> <Iron Maiden> O_O



xD


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

> <Playbunny> Ich bin ja so dick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xDD


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

> <Mario/Typh00n> Der beste Anmachspruch aller Zeiten: "Hey, Baby! Riecht dieser Lappen für dich nach Chloroform?"



Geil xD


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

> <Merrick178> OMFG
> <Merrick178> Meine Mutter hat grad angerufen...und ich hör mich am Telefon wie mein Vater an..
> <Merrick178> Sie hat gesagt "Bist du das?" Und ich meinte "Jaa" und dann sie "Ein glück dass du ans telefon gegangen bist, ich bin grad richtig geil auf dich!"
> <Merrick178> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> ...




einfach nur geil^^


----------



## Anduris (10. Juli 2009)

Also das mit dem hdf und dann: ,,halt die fresse" is ja schon genial! xD


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

Ibash ist so verdammt übel ... langsam schmerzen meine Wangen schon vom grinsen xD



> <The_GGA> Ninjas verlieren einfach niemals nen Kampf. Das passiert nicht.
> <desplesda> Was, wenn zwei Teams von Ninjas gegeneinander kämpfen? Wer gewinnt dann?
> <The_GGA> Die Ninjas.
> <desplesda> Der Punkt geht an dich


xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=112522

>_<


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Ibash ist so verdammt übel ... langsam schmerzen meine Wangen schon vom grinsen xD
> 
> 
> xD



ja besser als gbash ;D


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juli 2009)

macht mal locker hier. ich blogge nebenbei noch und hab kb hier immer so viel lesen zu müssen wenn ich wieder vorbei schaue^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> macht mal locker hier. ich blogge nebenbei noch und hab kb hier immer so viel lesen zu müssen wenn ich wieder vorbei schaue^^


du bloggst?


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Juli 2009)

> <Tracy> also, bin dann mal wieder weg, tschöö süßer!
> <Frankz> tschöö, süße
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bloggst?


öhm ja *hust*


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

> <Marv> mal ganz ehrlich,warum hatten wir noch kein sex mit einander?
> <BUnNeY> ich bin deine schwester -.-" ?



hatten wir die frage nciht auch schon mal in irgendnem forenspiel auf buffed?


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> hatten wir die frage nciht auch schon mal in irgendnem forenspiel auf buffed?


ja. dadurch kam ich in lurocks sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Juli 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ja. dadurch kam ich in lurocks sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du sau!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Weiß jemand, wieso mein Firefox, anstatt Bilder als jpg oder so zu speichern, die Dinger als URL-Dateien speichert? o.O


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

Abend Skatero


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wieso mein Firefox, anstatt Bilder als jpg oder so zu speichern, die Dinger als URL-Dateien speichert? o.O



tut mir leid aber nein




> <Thors Hamster> wieso läuft bei den ganzen filmen beim abspann immer hiphop?
> <Sonic Freak> damit auch wirklich alle besucher das kino verlassen^^



XDDDD


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Juli 2009)

> <Apollyon> Ich war in nem Kiosk und ein paar kinder kommen rein und fragen den besitzer "Kaufen sie unsere Pokemonkarten?"
> <Apollyon> Der besitzer kuckt sie an und sagt "Nein, aber ihr könnt sie gegen andere sachen aus dem laden tauschen"
> <Apollyon> und eins von den kindern meint "Geld?"



ahh


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wieso mein Firefox, anstatt Bilder als jpg oder so zu speichern, die Dinger als URL-Dateien speichert? o.O


bei absolut jedem bild?

btw: jennifer rostock \o/


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bei absolut jedem bild?
> 
> btw: jennifer rostock \o/



Jau. Also ich habe folgendes herausgefunden:

Google-Bildersuche. Klicke ich direkt bei der Suche mit der rechten Maustaste auf ein Bild und gehe auf "Grafik speichern unter..." speichert er sie als Bild. Klicke ich aber auf das Bild, um es in voller Größe zu haben und dann auf "Grafik speichern unter..." will der die als URL-Datei speichern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Juli 2009)

> <culturejammer> weißt du, wofür centstücke wirklich PERFEKT sind?
> <culturejammer> um damit auf Katzen zu werfen!
> <culturejammer> es kostet nur einen einzigen cent
> <culturejammer> und die Katze wird dem centstück entweder nachjagen, oder böse sein, weil sie getroffen wurde
> ...



so der letzte ^^

jetzt geh ich pennen

gn8

ach



> <@Matt> 10 WICHTIGE Dinge, die Männer über Frauen wissen.....
> <@Matt> 1.
> <@Matt> 2.
> <@Matt> 3.
> ...


----------



## Tabuno (10. Juli 2009)

daszeooo ? 
black muffin ? XD


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Jau. Also ich habe folgendes herausgefunden:
> 
> Google-Bildersuche. Klicke ich direkt bei der Suche mit der rechten Maustaste auf ein Bild und gehe auf "Grafik speichern unter..." speichert er sie als Bild. Klicke ich aber auf das Bild, um es in voller Größe zu haben und dann auf "Grafik speichern unter..." will der die als URL-Datei speichern.
> 
> ...



Try mal Grafik anzeigen ...



Terrorsatan schrieb:


> jetzt geh ich pennen
> gn8



Nacht


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> so der letzte ^^
> 
> jetzt geh ich pennen
> 
> ...



nacht


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Try mal Grafik anzeigen ...



Mach ich ja.^^


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

> <culturejammer> weißt du, wofür centstücke wirklich PERFEKT sind?
> <culturejammer> um damit auf Katzen zu werfen!
> <culturejammer> es kostet nur einen einzigen cent
> <culturejammer> und die Katze wird dem centstück entweder nachjagen, oder böse sein, weil sie getroffen wurde
> ...



Verdammt ... ich brauch ne Katze =/


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Mach ich ja.^^



Dann keine Ahnung & zu besoffen für Troubleshooting 

... bin mal was zu essen bestellen ...


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Dann keine Ahnung & zu besoffen für Troubleshooting
> 
> ... bin mal was zu essen bestellen ...



schon wieder?^^


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> schon wieder?^^



Jo ... eben hab ich mir was(also nur was für mich) bestellt.
Aber da mein Bruder die Kellerassel sich wieder bei mir eingenistet hat und hier einen auf 3.te Welt macht muss ich was bestellen.
Echt der Käse in meinem Kühlschrank ist nicht schlecht ...
Der will mir einfach net glauben, das ich den Gouda veredel und der deshalb so grün ist =P

Brüder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> <matze> weißt doch...
> <fr3sh> was?
> <matze> ich leb mit meinen eltern zusammen
> <fr3sh> ja?
> ...



Das verdient definitiv nen EPIC !xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

hahaha wieder n geiles zitat gefunden xD


Dasdose1 schrieb:


> halt die fresse du missgeburt er kann machen was er will.
> Du spammst hier auch nur scheiße und fickst mit deinem SChrank rum


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



\mm/


----------



## mookuh (10. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Das verdient definitiv nen EPIC !xD



hab ich auch gerade gelesen^^




Grüne schrieb:


> hahaha wieder n geiles zitat gefunden xD



hat dein hund einen riecher für sowas?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2009)

TUT WAS!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> hat dein hund einen riecher für sowas?


scheint so  *fg*


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> TUT WAS!!!!


bin da mit meinem latein auch am ende...
falls dus noch nich gemacht hat update mal auf 3.5. das hat mir n paar einstellungen resettet. vllt hilfts ja XD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin da mit meinem latein auch am ende...
> falls dus noch nich gemacht hat update mal auf 3.5. das hat mir n paar einstellungen resettet. vllt hilfts ja XD



Da gehn Lesezeichen flöten, wa?^^


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> scheint so  *fg*



aus welchem thread war das?
bei mir kommt schon forennachricht^^



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> TUT WAS!!!!



wir posten doch schon die ganze zeit chat zitate :O


wenn wir schon dabei sind:



> <Kaio> Heut wollte mir cheffe zeigen das sein Firefox nimmer geht...
> <Kaio> tippt so als bsp. nen 'y' in die adress leiste
> <Kaio> Erstes ergebniss: youporn
> 
> ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> aus welchem thread war das?
> bei mir kommt schon forennachricht^^


irgend so einer, der meinte, re wäre betrunken und kewl.
trollt sich weiter im wow teil rum.


----------



## Maladin (11. Juli 2009)

TUT


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Da gehn Lesezeichen flöten, wa?^^


nö das nich. aber zb wollte ff meine downlaods danach standardmäßig in den windoof download ordner schieben^^


----------



## Meriane (11. Juli 2009)

> <Delanushorse> Mann, ich war grad in der küche und ess nen snickers <Delanushorse> und sag so "es ist wie ein orgasmus auf der zunge" und meine mutter sagt "glaub mir, du willst nicht wissen, wie das schmeckt". <Delanushorse> Ich vermute, dass sie dann gemerkt hat, was sie da gesagt hat, denn sie ist sehr schnell aus der küche gegangen <Delanushorse>
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was es doch für Mütter gibt Oo


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> TUT



warum tutest du hier rum?


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juli 2009)

man kann ja sogar moderatoren posts reporten =)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nö das nich. aber zb wollte ff meine downlaods danach standardmäßig in den windoof download ordner schieben^^



Hat nicht funktioniert. -.-

EDIT: Ich schreib mal den Firefox-Support an.


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> man kann ja sogar moderatoren posts reporten =)



Wer wurde hier mal wegen sinnlosen 1-Wort-Posts gebannt?


----------



## Maladin (11. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> warum tutest du hier rum?



Es war gesagt irgendwer soll tuten oder so.



Tabuno schrieb:


> man kann ja sogar moderatoren posts reporten =)



Das kann ich gebrauchen heute ... sinnfreie Meldungen *ggg*

Reichen schon die Ferienspin... öhm ... komischen Individuen.


----------



## Maladin (11. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wer wurde hier mal wegen sinnlosen 1-Wort-Posts gebannt?



Sicher nicht im Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juli 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Das kann ich gebrauchen heute ... sinnfreie Meldungen *ggg*
> Reichen schon die Ferienspin... öhm ... komischen Individuen.


ich hab ja noch keine ferien... also lassen wir das mal =)
doch doch mala da irrst du dich mit dem 1 wort post


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juli 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Sicher nicht im Nachtschwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


natürlich nicht hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Hat nicht funktioniert. -.-
> 
> EDIT: Ich schreib mal den Firefox-Support an.


du könntest auch mit mozbackup deine lesezeichen und sonstiges sichern (aber nich zu viel^^), dann ff neu installieren und dann mit mozbackup das update wieder einspielen.


----------



## Aero_one (11. Juli 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Reichen schon die Ferienspin... öhm ... komischen Individuen.



Hehehehe xDD geil


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juli 2009)

hier wäre noch n kandidat für den banhammer
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=112559


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juli 2009)

np: Jennifer Rostock - Schmutzig! Schmutzig! "Der Film"

diese frau *schmacht*


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab ja noch keine ferien... also lassen wir das mal =)
> doch doch mala da irrst du dich mit dem 1 wort post



Yeah einer der noch keine Ferien hat *jubel* *feier*

alle in unserem skype chat auser wir haben schon ferien -.-



Grüne schrieb:


> hier wäre noch n kandidat für den banhammer
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=112559



xD dir ist lw


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> xD dir ist lw


mh?


----------



## Maladin (11. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hier wäre noch n kandidat für den banhammer
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=112559



Gerade wech .. danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Yeah einer der noch keine Ferien hat *jubel* *feier*
> alle in unserem skype chat auser wir haben schon ferien -.-


wann hast du ferien?


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mh?



:/ jetzt hab ich das was ich in ICQ schreiben wollte im N8schwärmer geschrieben und das für N8schwärmer in ICQ


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> :/ jetzt hab ich das was ich in ICQ schreiben wollte im N8schwärmer geschrieben und das für N8schwärmer in ICQ


olol


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wann hast du ferien?



öhm 30.Juli / 1.August glaub

da fangen sie zumindest an


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> :/ jetzt hab ich das was ich in ICQ schreiben wollte im N8schwärmer geschrieben und das für N8schwärmer in ICQ


ahja


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Juli 2009)

Hab hinbekommen, allerdings muss ich Bilder umständlich speichern. -.-


----------



## Maladin (11. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> :/ jetzt hab ich das was ich in ICQ schreiben wollte im N8schwärmer geschrieben und das für N8schwärmer in ICQ



Hier fehlt doch das lustige "Balümmm" ... das merkt man doch.


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> öhm 30.Juli / 1.August glaub


bei mir am 14 juli so leid es mir tut *g*


----------



## Lurock (11. Juli 2009)

Raise your fist!


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juli 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Raise your fist!


for angerfist


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juli 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Hier fehlt doch das lustige "Balümmm" ... das merkt man doch.


ab damit ins http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (11. Juli 2009)

Shave your wrist!


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juli 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Raisins are fisting!


interessant...


----------



## Aero_one (11. Juli 2009)

> <Shav|DDR> Ich muss mal off...ich treff n alten kumpel, den ich seit Monaten nicht mehr gesehen hab
> <Mayseth> Die Sonne?



Geil fast denselben Spruch habe ich heute von ner Freundin gedrückt bekommen xD


----------



## Lurock (11. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> for angerfist


<3

In diesem Sinne... Möpse.


----------



## Skatero (11. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Geil fast denselben Spruch habe ich heute von ner Freundin gedrückt bekommen xD


Aber bei dir hatte sie Recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

> <Dino> Wo hast du eigentlich deinen cs cdkey her?
> <Noodles> ich hab ihn vom foto einer ebay-auktion abgeschrieben



xDDD


----------



## Aero_one (11. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber bei dir hatte sie Recht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Definitiv ... Sonne schadet der Haut noch nicht gewusst ? Ich hab mir sogar mal überlegt meine Fenster alle zuzumauern. Die Rolladen sind eh immer runter xD


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juli 2009)

bin dann mal schlafen n8


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin dann mal schlafen n8



nacht


----------



## P-bibi (11. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guten abend

und bye ich bin mal off


----------



## Skatero (11. Juli 2009)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deine Signatur ist "komisch".
Eine Anspielung auf In Flames We Trust?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Deine Signatur ist "komisch".
> Eine Anspielung auf In Flames We Trust?


sind dir die usa ein begriff?


----------



## Skatero (11. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sind dir die usa ein begriff?


Die was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (11. Juli 2009)

Ich hau mich auch mal in´s Bett ... schönen Abend euch noch



> <Lord-Data> Eins will ich ma wissen.. Wer hat rausgefunden, dass man Kühe melken kann und WTF WOLLTE DER TUN!?



xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> xD


der wollte das machen, wie der hier:


> <enntee> ich glaube unsere blöde katze ist schwanger
> <Roudy> depp
> <Roudy> du hättest ein kondom benutzen sollen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Ich hau mich auch mal in´s Bett ... schönen Abend euch noch
> 
> 
> 
> xD


skandalös zuzugucken wie ne kuh ihr kalb säugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (11. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Deine Signatur ist "komisch".
> Eine Anspielung auf In Flames We Trust?



Nein, das steht in den tollen USA auf jedem Dollar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Juli 2009)

Guess who's back, back again...


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juli 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Guess who's back, back again...


die nacht und mit ihr das dunkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Juli 2009)

Boah zum Glück bin ich jetzt von dem Gespräch mit meinen Eltern weg  

Wenn die erst nur ein bissl besoffen sind werfen die mit Argumenten, dass unsere Zukunft so im Arsch wäre und man mit Matura sowieso Arbeitslos ist, die keine Grundlage haben. Da kann man garnicht diskutieren weils einfach heißt "Das ist so" ^^

lg


----------



## Kronas (11. Juli 2009)

moin moin


----------



## Skatero (11. Juli 2009)

Ich geh mal schlafen.

Guten Morgen


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juli 2009)

ich hab mal wieder so ne vorahnung von nem zweitnicker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Juli 2009)

und was machen wir heute??

erstma abend ^^


----------



## Medmius (11. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Juli 2009)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Juli 2009)

bah Jigsaw  erschreck mich nich so ;D

ich dachte schon mein Steam spackt ab  xD ( das war grad auch am updaten ;D )


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Juli 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Juli 2009)

Abend Warhamster


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Juli 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Abend Warhamster


Nabend WRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juli 2009)

abend... schau grad ma wieder fight club... <3


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Juli 2009)

abend brille

ich schau grad ma wieder Arby n  the chief ^^


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

ich schau grad garnix ...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Juli 2009)

Ich schaue Star Wars 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Juli 2009)

My mind is on my axe and my axe is on my side,
who wanna die, who wanna die?

\o/


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juli 2009)

I'm a maniac killer


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Juli 2009)

Lol Brille deine Sig xD
Btw: 2 Wochen ohne Eltern \o/


----------



## Lurock (11. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> I'm a maniac killer


Kenau!


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Lol Brille deine Sig xD


jaja, die spammer im wow-teil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jaja, die spammer im wow-teil...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wird da immer schlimmer zurzeit...


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Juli 2009)

_+88__________________________
_+880_____________________________
_++88_____________________________
_++88_____________________________
__+880_________________________++_
__+888________________________++8_
__++880______________________++88__
__++888_____+++88__________+++8__
__++8888__+++8880++88____+++88___
__+++8888+++8880++8888__++888____
___++888++8888+++888888++888_____
___++88++8888++8888888++888______
___++++++888888888888888888______
____++++++88888888888888888______
____++++++++000888888888888______
_____+++++++000088888888888______
______+++++++00088888888888______
_______+++++++088888888888_______
_______+++++++088888888888_______
________+++++++8888888888________
________+++++++0088888888________
________++++++0088888888_________
________+++++0008888888______


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

................... ............./' /)
................./´ /)........./¯ //
..............,/¯// ........./...//
............./...//. ......./¯ //
.........../´¯/'´ ¯/´¯ /.../ /
........./'.../... ./... /.../ //
........('(...´(... ....... ,../'. .')
.........\.......... ..... ..\/..../
..........''...\.... ..... . _.•´
............\....... ..... ..(
..............\..... ..... ...\


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Juli 2009)

Wow, wunderschön...
Selbst gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juli 2009)

............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Juli 2009)

blarp... iwie is hier tote hose

ich geh pennen


mhh morgen gehts grillen zur Tante  xD

gut nacht und bis morgen


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wow, wunderschön...
> Selbst gemacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nope hat mir ne Freundin geschickt ^^

lg


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Juli 2009)

____________@______@@ @ ___________
____________@@@__@_@@@@ ___________
____________@@__@@_____@ __________
___________@@@_@__@_____@ _________
__________@@@@_____@@___@@@@@@ ____
_________@@@@@______@@_@______@@ __
________@@@@@_______@@________@_@@
________@@@@@_______@_______@ _____
________@@@@@@_____@_______@ ______
_________@@@@@@____@______@ _______
__________@@@@@@@@_______@ ________
__@@@_________@@@@@@@_@@ __________
@@@@@@@__________@@ _______________
_@@@@@@@_________@ ________________
__@@@@@@_________@ @ ______________
___@@@___@_______@@ _______________
___________@_____@__@ _____________
_______@@@@_@___@ _________________
_____@@@@@@__@_@@ _________________
____@@@@@@@___@@ __________________
____@@@@@______@ __________________
____@@_________@ __________________
_____@_________@ __________________
_____________@_@ __________________
______________@@ __________________
______________@ ___________________
______________@ ____________________
______________@ ____________________
______________@ ____________________
_____________@ ____________________


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nope hat mir ne Freundin geschickt ^^
> 
> lg



Schick ihr das:

__________________________#######_________________
_________________________#__##__#_________________
________________#########_#____#_#________________
________########____________##_#_#________________
_____##__##____________________#_#________________
____##_#___#_____________________#________________
____#_#___#_________________##___#________________
____#_#__##___________#######_____#_______________
____#__#_#_________###________##__#_______________
_____##_______###_#_____##_____#________#######___
_______###_______#_____###______##____##__###__#__
_________#______#________#___#__#____##_##___##_#_
_________#______#_______#####___#___##_##____#__#_
__________#_____##____##_______#____#__#_____#__#_
___________##____##__________#######___#___##__##_
_____________##____##_____###_____#_____###____#__
__________#############_####______#____________#__
_______##_______#______#____#_____#___________#___
_____##_________#______#____#_____##_________#____
___##___________#_______#___###__###________#_____
__#____________###_______###___##___#______#______
_##__________##___#____##____________#___##_______
_#__________#______####______________#_##_________
##_________#_________________________#____________
#__________#_________________________#____________
_#_________#________________________#_____________
_##________#_______________________###____________
___##____##_______________________#__##___________
_____#########________________####_____#__________
___##_________###________#####__________#_________
__#_____#________##_#####__________##########_____
_#___###__##_______#_____________##__________##___
_#__#_______##______#__________##______________##_
_#__#_________##____#___##____#_____########____##
__#_#___________#____#_#_#___##___##________##___#
__##_#__________#___###___####___#____________#__#
___##__#________#___#________#__#_____________###_
_____##__#######__##__________#__#____________##__
_______###########_____________#####________###___
___________________________________#########______




_########_______________________________
___####_________________________________
___####_________________________________
___####_________________________________
___####_________________________________
___####_________________________________
___####_________________________________
___####_________________________________
___####______###______###_______________
_########__#####___#####________________
___________#######__######______________
__________################______________
__________################______________
___________###############______________
____________#############_______________
_____________###########_____###___###__
______________#########______###___###__
_______________#######_______###___###__
________________#####________###___###__
_________________###_________###___###__
__________________#___________#######___
_______________________________#####____
________________________________________ _


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nope hat mir ne Freundin geschickt ^^
> 
> lg



mir hats n kumpel geschickt xD


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juli 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> blarp... iwie is hier tote hose
> 
> ich geh pennen
> 
> ...


morgen gegrillt pflegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wers nich rafft:


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Schick ihr das:


.......o©ºº©oo©o...............
...../...................\............ .. ..
....|____________|...............
....|.....................|XXXX)...... ..
....|....B..I..E..R....|......|X|.. .. ..
....|.....................|......|X| .. .. ..
....|......F..Ü..R.....|......|X|. .. ...
....|.....................|......|X|.. .. ..
....|....D..I..C..H...|......|X|.. .. ..
....|.....................|___|X|... .. ..
....|.....................|XXXX).... .. ..
....|____________|................
...(_____________)...............


Das zurückbekommen xD

lg


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

yeah das pinke youtube ist wieder da


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> yeah das pinke youtube ist wieder da


wann wars denn ma nicht da o_O


----------



## Lurock (11. Juli 2009)

TOL


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> .......o©ºº©oo©o...............
> ...../...................\............ .. ..
> ....|____________|...............
> ....|.....................|XXXX)...... ..
> ...



Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hätte noch eins, aber das darf ich hier wohl nicht posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



erklär es doch mal mit worten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> erklär es doch mal mit worten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oder zensiere es^^


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aufpassen sonst kommt der Charcha mit seim BANgewehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Juli 2009)

______________8888ooo888888888888888888888888888
_____________8888oooooo8888888888888888888888888888
____________88oooooooo888ooo8888888888888888888888888
__________88888888oooo8ooooooooooo88888888888888888888
________888_8oo888888oooooooooooooooooo88888888888 888
___________88oooo88888888oooomoooooooooo88888888888 8
_________888888888888888888oMooooooooooo8888888888888
________88888888888888888888ooooooooooooM88888888888888
________8888888888888888888888oooooooooM8888888888888888
_________8888888888888888888888oooooooM888888888888888888
________8888888888888888oo88888ooooooM88888888888888888888
______88888888888888888ooo88888oooooM888888888888888 8888
_____88888888888888888ooo88888ooooMoo;o*M*o;888888888 88
____88888888888888888ooo8888oooooMooooooooooo88888888 8
___88888888888888888oooo88ooooooMo;ooooooooooo888888888
__8888888888888888888ooo8ooooooMooaAaooooooooM8888888888_______
__88___8888888888oo88oooo8ooooMooooooooooooo888888888888888_8888
_88__88888888888ooo8oooooooooMoooooooooo;oo88o88888888888888888
_8__8888888888888oooooooooooMoo"@@@@@"oooo8w8888888888888888
__88888888888o888ooooooooooMooooo"@a@"oooooM8i888888888888888
_8888888888oooo88oooooooooM88oooooooooooooM88z88888888888888888
8888888888ooooo8oooooooooM88888oooooooooMM888!888888888888888888
888888888ooooo8oooooooooM8888888MAmmmAMVMM888*88888888___88888888
888888_MoooooooooooooooM888888888oooooooMM88888888888888___8888888
8888___MooooooooooooooM88888888888ooooooMM888888888888888____88888
_888___MoooooooooooooM8888888888888MooooomM888888888888888____8888
__888__MooooooooooooM8888o888888888888oooomooMm88888_888888___8888
___88__Moooooooooooo8888o88888888888888888ooooooMm8___88888___888
___88__Moooooooooo8888Moo88888oo888888888888oooooooMm88888____88
___8___MMoooooooo8888Mooo8888ooooo888888888888ooooooooMm8_____8
_______8Mooooooo8888Mooooo888ooooooo88ooo8888888ooooooooMm____8
______88MMooooo8888Mooooooo88oooooooo8ooooo888888oooMoooooM
_____8888Mooooo888MMoooooooo8oooooooooooMoooo8888ooooMooooM
____88888Mooooo88oMoooooooooo8oooooooooooMooo8888ooooooMooM
___88_888MMooo888oMoooooooooooooooooooooooMo8888oooooooooMo
___8_88888Mooo88ooMoooooooooooooooooooooooMMo88ooooooooooooM



--------------------------------------zensiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --------------------------------------------



______88_____MooooooooMMMMoooooooooooMMMMoooooMMooooooooooooMM
_______88____MMoooooooooMMMMMMMMMMMMMooooooooMMMooooooooMM
________88____MMooooooooooooMMMMMMMooooooooooooMMMMMMMMMM
_________88___8MMooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooMMMMMM
__________8___88MMooooooooooooooooooooooMoooMooooooooMM
______________888MMooooooooooooooooooMMooooooMMooooooMM
_____________88888MMoooooooooooooooMMMooooooomMoooooMM
_____________888888MMoooooooooooooMMMoooooooooMMMoooM
____________88888888MMoooooooooooMMMoooooooooooMMoooM
___________88_8888888MoooooooooMMMooooooooooooooMoooM
___________8__888888_MoooooooMMoooooooooooooooooMoooMo
______________888888_MooooooMoooooooooooooooooooMoooMM
_____________888888__MoooooMooooooooooooooooooooooooMoM
_____________888888__MoooooMooooooooo@ooooooooooooooMooM
_____________88888___Moooooooooooooo@@oooooooooooooooMooM
____________88888___Moooooooooooooo@@@ooooooooooooooooMooM
___________88888___Mooooooooooooooo@@ooooooooooooooooooMooM
__________88888___Mooooomoooooooooo@ooooooooooMmoooooooMoooM
__________8888___MoooooMoooooooooooooooooooooooMMoooooooMoooM
_________8888___MoooooMoooooooooooooooooooooooMMMooooooooMoooM
________888____MoooooMmooooooooooooooooooooooMMMoooooooooMooooM
______8888____MMooooMmoooooooooooooooooooooMMMMooooooooomoomoooM
_____888______MoooooMooooooooooooooooooooMMMooooooooooooMoommoooM
__8888_______MMoooooooooooooooooooooooooMMooooooooooooomMooMMoooMo
_____________MoooooooooooooooooooooooooMooooooooooooooomMooMMoooMm
____________MMoooooomoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooMooMMoooMM
____________MooooooooMoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooMooMoooMM
___________MMoooooooooMooooooIIooooooMoooooooooooooooooooooMoMoooMM





----------------------------zensiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -------------------------------------------------




_____________MoooooooooooooooMoooooooooooooooooooooooooMMM
_____________MMoooooooooooooMoooooooooooooooooooooooooMMM
______________MoooooooooooooMooooooooooooooooooooooooMMM
______________MMoooooooooooMooooooooooooooooooooooooMMM
_______________MoooooooooooMoooooooooooooooooooooooMMM
_______________MMoooooooooMoooooooooooooooooooooooMMM
________________MoooooooooMooooooooooooooooooooooMMM
________________MMoooooooMooooooooooooooooooooooMMM
_________________MMooooooMoooooooooooooooooooooMMM
_________________MMoooooMoooooooooooooooooooooMMM
__________________MMooooMooooooooooooooooooooMMM
__________________MMoooMooooooooooooooooooooMMM
___________________MMooMoooooooooooooooooooMMM
___________________MMoMoooooooooooooooooooMMM
____________________MMMooooooooooooooooooMMM
____________________MMooooooooooooooooooMMM
_____________________MoooooooooooooooooMMM
____________________MMooooooooooooooooMMM
____________________MMoooooooooooooooMMM
____________________MMooooMoooooooooMMMo
____________________mMMooooMMoooooooMMMM


Edit: So gefällts mir nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (11. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Edit: So gefällts mir nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mussts leider so Hochladen, weil mir Buffed das ding puttmacht :/

lg


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juli 2009)

oh man nur noch nerviges gespamme von ibash und so nen komischen bildern ._. close thread plz


----------



## Aero_one (11. Juli 2009)

Aloha ...


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> oh man nur noch nerviges gespamme von ibash und so nen komischen bildern ._. close thread plz


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Juli 2009)

Lol, habe mir auch überlegt, ob ich das Video posten soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wollte mich an meinem ersten Abend im Nachtschwärmer aber nicht gerade unbeliebt machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (11. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wollte mich an meinem ersten Abend im Nachtschwärmer aber nicht gerade unbeliebt machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Scham und Niveau sind ein Fremdwort ... von daher =P


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juli 2009)

es ist einfach nur die wahrheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> es ist einfach nur die wahrheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


thx 4 supportin my post =)


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> thx 4 supportin my post =)


wieso beziehst du das auf deinen post ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wieso beziehst du das auf deinen post ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weil ichs kann


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> weil ichs kann


aso kk


----------



## Aero_one (11. Juli 2009)

Ihr lasst nach =( ... @ Bett und sketchen 

Aloha


----------



## Raheema (12. Juli 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Kronas (12. Juli 2009)

abend raheema


----------



## Raheema (12. Juli 2009)

ahh ich in doch nicht alleine ^^ 



/edit böser satz hier gewesen xD


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ahh ich in doch nicht alleine ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe das kenn ich. 1 mob gekloppt und von lvl 1 auf 3 katapultiert worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber darf man hier überhaupt über sowas reden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (12. Juli 2009)

buffed ist keine plattform für private server =D


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> buffed ist keine plattform für private server =D


ich bin mir eben nicht sicher was das einschließt^^


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juli 2009)

Nein, darf man nicht... und jeder der noch ein Wort darüber verliert wird eine kleine Auszeit bekommen :>


----------



## Raheema (12. Juli 2009)

das darf man nicht? 

dann ist es mein fehler sry wusste ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danke das ihr mich drauf in weist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (12. Juli 2009)

Office 2010 Trailer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUawhjxLS2I...ature=topvideos


die haben auch lange weile was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (12. Juli 2009)

Ich geh dann mal schlafen nacht euch 



Gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg
Raheema


----------



## Tabuno (12. Juli 2009)

bin mal off nächtle


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Juli 2009)

das mir windows hehehe geld zuviel sag ich nur


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> das mir windows hehehe geld zuviel sag ich nur


wtf?


----------



## Skatero (12. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wtf?


Die Drogen. Die Drogen sind es.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Juli 2009)

so bin ma weg cu


----------



## Skatero (12. Juli 2009)

Ich geh auch mal offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich geh auch mal offline.
> 
> Gute Nacht



Gn8
Niemand mehr hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (12. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Scham und Niveau sind ein Fremdwort ... von daher =P


Wer Scham hat, der hat verloren...

Von daher zieht Euch aus und macht Euch nackig!!!

Gerne Fotos in diesem oder einem dafür erstellten Thread...würd mich interessieren, wer den Mut haat, wieviel Mut die Admin´s haben und wie lang der Thrad offen wäre ... *kichert* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Office 2010 Trailer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUawhjxLS2I...ature=topvideos
> 
> 
> die haben auch lange weile was?
> ...



GENIAL!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FRANKY GOES TO HOLLYWOOD!!! XD

so da dann mach ich mal das Licht aus ..Nacht zusamme! 

..habt angenehme Tage und Nächte


----------



## Night falls (12. Juli 2009)

Schade, dass ich den Anfang von "Colour of magic" verpasst hab... hätte mir gerne nen Urteil gebildet. :/


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich den Anfang von "Colour of magic" verpasst hab... hätte mir gerne nen Urteil gebildet. :/


die truhe rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (12. Juli 2009)

Der Antagonist ist viel zu aufdringlich im Film... Aber das was ich bisher gesehen hab ist eigentlich 'ne einigermaßen gute (kompromissreiche) Annäherung an die Buchvorlage. (Auch wenn ein Film einfach nie im Leben auch nur im entferntesten an die Genialität des Pterry heranreichen könnte)

EDIT: Mhm schade, ich wäre entweder für die GANZE Wyrmbergstory mit Hrun gewesen oder für Bel-Shamaroth (letzteres noch lieber :>)

EDIT2: Ich hoffe wenigstens das Deus Ex Machina wird ähnlich eindrucksvoll wie im Buch und die Kreaturen aus den Dungeon-Dimensions am Ende sehen gut aus^^


----------



## Aero_one (12. Juli 2009)

Ich finde beide Filme schlecht ... aber Color of Magic ist noch schlechter umgesetzt worden als Schweinsgalopp (aka Hogfather). Das der Wyrmberg einfach weggelassen wird, ooh bauen wir eine Kreuzung an der sie sich entscheiden -.- aargh !!!
Das traurigste finde ich aber Rincewind an dem Film, keiner kann mir sagen, das er sich den Charakter so vorgestellt hat =/. Und Truhe ist meiner meinung nach viel zu groß. Das der Ausflug zu den Baumnymphen auch weggelassen wird... 
Der Film ist nen absoluter beschiss wenn man das Buch kennt. Aber naja  ... 

Ich hab mir von beiden Filmen mehr erhofft ... und beide waren enttäuschend schlecht


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juli 2009)

ich kenn die vorlage nich aber mir is der film irgendwie nich episch genug.
und hogfather (film) fand ich übrigens verammt cool


----------



## Night falls (12. Juli 2009)

> Das der Wyrmberg einfach weggelassen wird ...


Genau andersrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, aber ich meine es kann mir weder jemand erzählen, dass er sich Rincewind wie im Film vorgestellt hat, noch dass irgendwer gedacht hat, dass ein Film auch nur ANNÄHERND an die Bücher rankommen kann. Alleine schon, wie Pratchett mit der Sprache arbeitet, kann in einem Film einfach nicht dargestellt werden.
Unter den gegebenen Umständen finde ich die Filme eigentlich recht annehmbar, zumal ich mir Tod ziemlich wie im Film vorgestellt habe und Sean Astin einen wirklich guten Zweiblum abgibt. (Auch wenn ihm 2 Augen fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Aero_one (12. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> und hogfather (film) fand ich übrigens verammt cool



Hast du das Buch gelesen ?


----------



## Night falls (12. Juli 2009)

> Hast du das Buch gelesen ?


Hogfather war als stand-alone Film recht gut, aber er konnte einfach nicht die Komik und Weisheit des Buches einfangen.
Im Grunde genommen ist es mit den Discworld-Büchern wie mit Douglas Adams' Werken. Einfach unverfilmbar.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Hast du das Buch gelesen ?


nö. in buchform interessiert mich das auch irgendwie nich.


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Juli 2009)

hmm ich hab grad überlegt, einfach mein neustes erstelltes Bild einfach als Benutzerbild zu nehmen weil eh keine sau in mienen Bildbearbeitungsordner schaut (Auf facebook nich auf Buffed)

aber is das nicht irreführend wenn man als mann nen bild von ner tuss drin hat ? ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Juli 2009)

hmm ich hab grad überlegt, einfach mein neustes erstelltes Bild einfach als Benutzerbild zu nehmen weil eh keine sau in mienen Bildbearbeitungsordner schaut (Auf facebook nich auf Buffed)

aber is das nicht irreführend wenn man als mann nen bild von ner tuss drin hat ? ^^


----------



## Aero_one (12. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Alleine schon, wie Pratchett mit der Sprache arbeitet, kann in einem Film einfach nicht dargestellt werden.



Das hat man lange Zeit bei auch zu Herr der Ringe gesagt (das man den Film einfach nicht darstellen kann) aber trotzdem ist er gut geworden. Ich erwarte für Pratchett keine Milliarden Dollar Produktion ... aber dieser Schund ist unterste Schubladen sorry aber ist meine meinung 



> Genau andersrum



Ach keine Ahnung =P ich war so sauer als ich den Film zuende hatte, verzeiht mir wenn ich da Tatsachen durcheinander werfe


----------



## Night falls (12. Juli 2009)

> Das hat man lange Zeit bei auch zu Herr der Ringe gesagt


Naja, bei HdR war es einfach die Epik des Stoffes, aber bei Terry macht der Sprachwitz ja einen elefantösen Teil aus^^ (Wodurch schon alleine die deutsche Übersetzung gefühlte 30% der Witze zunichte macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

EDIT: Ich habe den Film noch nicht zuende, aber es ist eigentlich was ich erwartet habe...  (Bin noch auf Cohen gespannt) Kein großes Kino, aber man merkt, dass sich die Macher Mühe gegeben haben. Ist ja schließlich auch nur eine Fernsehproduktion.
Ich werd mich jetzt ins Bett kuscheln, den Film zuendegucken und danach noch ein paar Seiten in Witches Abroad schmökern. (Und Gott dafür verfluchen, was er Terry angetan hat, sowie bedauern, dass ich mittlerweile nurnoch einen kleinen Teil der Bücher nicht kenne :/ )


----------



## Aero_one (12. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wodurch schon alleine die deutsche Übersetzung gefühlte 30% der Witze zunichte macht



Ich würde sogar nen bissel mehr sagen. Allein der Unterschied zwischen deutscher Buch Übersetzung ist schon ein heiden Unterschied ... aber der Film (oh gott !!!) Ich bin eh dafür, das alle Filme nur noch untertitelt werden ...scheiß auf Dub´s sind eh alle schrott. Sieht man ja an Hentais =/


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Juli 2009)

Mein Post (sogar ein Doppelpost aus versehen) wird einfach übergangen :<

Ich schau mir Brüno auch auf englisch und auf Deutsch an .. wenn mein Herkunftsland schon verarscht wird muss ich mir auch die volle Bandbreite der verarschung geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Aero_one (12. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Mein Post (sogar ein Doppelpost aus versehen) wird einfach übergangen :<



Sorry ... hatte 20 min nen IPS Error. Wenn du dich nochmal wiederholst gebe ich nen Kommentar ab ... bin zu faul um meine Maus in die Hand zu nehmen und zu klicken ... Tab + Enter ist einfach genial


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Juli 2009)

> hmm ich hab grad überlegt, einfach mein neustes erstelltes Bild einfach als Benutzerbild zu nehmen weil eh keine sau in mienen Bildbearbeitungsordner schaut (Auf facebook nich auf Buffed)
> 
> aber is das nicht irreführend wenn man als mann nen bild von ner tuss drin hat ? ^^



boah fuck mir is die ganze zeit saukalt obwohls fenster zu is und keiner mehr ins zimmer will weils so heiß is

grml


----------



## Aero_one (12. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> boah fuck mir is die ganze zeit saukalt obwohls fenster zu is und keiner mehr ins zimmer will weils so heiß is



Diffuser Wiederspruch ... o0

Irreführend ... ich weiss nicht so recht. Mehr Interessenten wird es dir aber wahrscheinlich bringen (hoffe das die Antwort irgendetwas sinnvolles ergibt da ich ehrlich gesagt übelst betrunken bin ... aber die Tasten noch wunderbar treffe ... diffus)

Ist es eigentlich unmoralisch die Schwester von nem Freund zu fragen ob sie einem ihre ****** zeigt, damit man ihr Gesicht nicht andauernd vergisst ?


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Diffuser Wiederspruch ... o0
> 
> Irreführend ... ich weiss nicht so recht. Mehr Interessenten wird es dir aber wahrscheinlich bringen (hoffe das die Antwort irgendetwas sinnvolles ergibt da ich ehrlich gesagt übelst betrunken bin ... aber die Tasten noch wunderbar treffe ... diffus)
> 
> Ist es eigentlich unmoralisch die Schwester von nem Freund zu fragen ob sie einem ihre ****** zeigt, damit man ihr Gesicht nicht andauernd vergisst ?


i know, ich glaub ich bin irgendwie erkältet oder so :<

lawl xD wollt mir heut auch schon massig alk kaufen, bin aber zu spät einkaufen gefahrn :<

lg


----------



## Aero_one (12. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> i know, ich glaub ich bin irgendwie erkältet oder so :<



Hmm ... naja wäre zumindest ne Erklärung. Wenn dir wirklich kalt ist obwohl es tierisch warm in deinem Zimmer ist ... es sei denn... nee du hattest ja eben was von Kerl geschrieben xD



> lawl xD wollt mir heut auch schon massig alk kaufen, bin aber zu spät einkaufen gefahrn :<



Wurde eben spontan von ner alten Freundin eingeladen, die ein wenig quatschen wollte ... während sie also irgendeinen Müll labert hab ich ihren Külschrank geplündert und alles alkoholische getrunken was ich finden konnte. Nach 2 Std. sagt sie ich wäre nen toller Zuhörer ... ich kann mich garnicht mehr erinnern was sie gesagt hat =/


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Hmm ... naja wäre zumindest ne Erklärung. Wenn dir wirklich kalt ist obwohl es tierisch warm in deinem Zimmer ist ... es sei denn... nee du hattest ja eben was von Kerl geschrieben xD
> 
> 
> 
> Wurde eben spontan von ner alten Freundin eingeladen, die ein wenig quatschen wollte ... während sie also irgendeinen Müll labert hab ich ihren Külschrank geplündert und alles alkoholische getrunken was ich finden konnte. Nach 2 Std. sagt sie ich wäre nen toller Zuhörer ... ich kann mich garnicht mehr erinnern was sie gesagt hat =/


lol Oo

omg da wirste morgen ein Problem haben, wenn se nicht genauso dicht is wie du ^^

lg


----------



## Aero_one (12. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> omg da wirste morgen ein Problem haben, wenn se nicht genauso dicht is wie du ^^



Sie hat garnichts getrunken =/
Egal ... 

Hmm wir sind ... alleine ... verdammt ...


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Sie hat garnichts getrunken =/
> Egal ...
> 
> Hmm wir sind ... alleine ... verdammt ...


Hmm wenn ihr alleine seid, sie nicht besoffen, du aber, dann kannst du froh sein dicht zu sein ... Musst du dir die ganze scheiße nicht merken die sie jetzt labern wird xD

Obwohl ... ein Kumpel hats ma echt geschafft in der slben Situation Sie flachzulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder ist das garnicht dein Primärziel Oo

Und wenn sie das jetzt liest ... OWNED Aero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Aero_one (12. Juli 2009)

Hmm das mit dem flachlegen ... wäre ne Idee. Aber... ich mag sie eig. garnicht. Ich bin nur zu ihr gefahren, da ich nichts mehr im Kühlschrank hatte und sie meinte sie würde Pizza bestellen...

Verdammt ... ich bin so unsozial =/

Naja ... das sie das liest glaube ich nicht. Ich hab zwar ihren Laptop und sie labert immer noch ... aber naja ich weiss schon nicht mehr, was sie vor 5 min gesagt hat. 

Warum zum Teufel wollen Frauen eig. immer reden ? Ich versteh das iwie. nicht ...


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Hmm das mit dem flachlegen ... wäre ne Idee. Aber... ich mag sie eig. garnicht. Ich bin nur zu ihr gefahren, da ich nichts mehr im Kühlschrank hatte und sie meinte sie würde Pizza bestellen...
> 
> Verdammt ... ich bin so unsozial =/
> 
> ...


lol xD na dann leg se flach, dann haste den perfekten tag, alk, pizza und sex xD

aussa sie sieht ned soooo gut aus :/

Und das mit dem Labern .. ich weiß ned irgendwie gibts tage da labern se mich zu, und dann gibts tage da antworten se auf ne lange frage nur mit einem Word und paar smileys dran Oo

versteh einer die Frauen -.-



			
				Albert schrieb:
			
		

> Manche Männer bemühen sich lebenslang, das Wesen einer Frau zu verstehen. Andere befassen sich mit weniger schwierigen Dingen, zum Beispiel der Relativitätstheorie.



lg


----------



## Aero_one (12. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> aussa sie sieht ned soooo gut aus :/


Im Süden sehen sie alle gleich aus ... von daher *hust*
Naja... muss jetzt eh aufhören zu schreiben, da der Akku leer ist und sie angeblich net weiss wo´s Kabel ist -.-



> Und das mit dem Labern .. ich weiß ned irgendwie gibts tage da labern se mich zu, und dann gibts tage da antworten se auf ne lange frage nur mit einem Word und paar smileys dran Oo
> 
> versteh einer die Frauen -.-


/sign ...
Sagt alles ...

Naja ... schönen Sonntag morgen dir noch Mefisthor und allen heimlichen Mitlesern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Im Süden sehen sie alle gleich aus ... von daher *hust*
> Naja... muss jetzt eh aufhören zu schreiben, da der Akku leer ist und sie angeblich net weiss wo´s Kabel ist -.-
> 
> 
> ...


hmm naja kannst ja an ne andere denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jo dir auch und noch viel spaß, wenns soweit komm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Juli 2009)

nabend ihr wilden was treibt ihr so in der langeweil phase ????


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (12. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> nabend ihr wilden was treibt ihr so in der langeweil phase ????



Ich schaue mir gerade Stirb langsam 1 auf DVD an


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. Juli 2009)

N'Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (12. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> nabend ihr wilden was treibt ihr so in der langeweil phase ????


Hmmm gamen?

Nabend


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Juli 2009)

aha


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Juli 2009)

hier is ja friedhof stimmung ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Juli 2009)

Nabend

Ich wart die ganze Zeit schon auf ne Anmeldebestätigung von ner Seite ... manno sonst bekomm ich das immer sofort

lg


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Juli 2009)

von welcher viel,eicht kan ich dir sagen wie lange es dauert


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Juli 2009)

Von sonner Chat Site, aber das hat sich grad erledigt ^^

lg


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Juli 2009)

aso


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Von sonner Chat Site, aber das hat sich grad erledigt ^^
> 
> lg


heiße girls aus deiner umgebung?^^


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> heiße girls aus deiner umgebung?^^


Ne aus deiner Umgebung :/


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Juli 2009)

und sonst so was läuft


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Juli 2009)

Bier ist aus verdammte sch**** -.-

Morgen wird erstma ein Großeinkauf gemacht

lg


----------



## Aero_one (12. Juli 2009)

Aloha ...


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (12. Juli 2009)

<h1 class="globalHd">yippie ya yay schweinbacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 </h1>[myvideo]3985426[/myvideo]


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Juli 2009)

hehe gross einkauf haste party am start ?? wen ich fragen darf hehe


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Juli 2009)

und bruce willes is in der stirb langsam teilen auch nit kaputt zu kriegen ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (12. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hehe gross einkauf haste party am start ?? wen ich fragen darf hehe


Nö, aber Bier muss immer auf Lager sein, sonst ist man als (Halb-)Bayer nicht Lebensfähig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Juli 2009)

hehe aja stimmt ja bei euch is das bier ja als lebensmittel gestaffelt und bei uns im pott nur so halt zum zeit vertreib ^^


----------



## Raheema (12. Juli 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Juli 2009)

nabend


----------



## Ocian (12. Juli 2009)

Oh man, Grillen mit erhöhter Luftfeuchtigkeit ist glaub ich nur etwas für die ganz harten. Ich bin dann mal wieder daheim


----------



## Kronas (12. Juli 2009)

abend raheema


----------



## Skatero (12. Juli 2009)

Wir wollten heute auch grillen, aber das Wetter war dann doch zu schlecht. Da haben wir halt die Schweinekoteletts und die Maiskolben in der Pfanne gemacht.


----------



## Raheema (12. Juli 2009)

so gehts auch xD 


naben kronas


----------



## Kronas (12. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> so gehts auch xD
> 
> 
> naben kronas


hab ich nicht gestern auch abend raheema gesagt als ich zum ersten mal in den thread kam?


----------



## Tabuno (12. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab ich nicht gestern auch abend raheema gesagt als ich zum ersten mal in den thread kam?


ja hast du


----------



## Kronas (12. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja hast du


oh mein gott déjà vus sind fehler in der matrix! sie müssen beseitigt werden!


----------



## Skatero (12. Juli 2009)

Die Verursacher müssen beseitigt werden. Das wärst dann wohl du, Kronas.


----------



## Kronas (12. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Verursacher müssen beseitigt werden. Das wärst dann wohl du, Kronas.


nene raheema ist ja on gekommen! wäre raheemas post nicht da, hätte ich das nie gesagt!


----------



## Skatero (12. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nene raheema ist ja on gekommen! wäre raheemas post nicht da, hätte ich das nie gesagt!


Stimmt. Dann ist Raheema der Übeltäter.

Achja diese Katze ist cool.
[myvideo]6664253[/myvideo]


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Juli 2009)

hör mir auf mit déjà vus hatte schon zu viel
irgentwie machen die mir angst aber naja 
und welche die drinnen auf der pfanne grillen sind weicheier ^^
nur die harten kommen ind garten


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Oh man, Grillen mit erhöhter Luftfeuchtigkeit ist glaub ich nur etwas für die ganz harten. Ich bin dann mal wieder daheim


hmm? i don't get it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (12. Juli 2009)

meine katze kann das nicht obwohl wir hier ein klavier haben^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. Juli 2009)

bin mal im bett noch einen tag schule und am dienstag mein crap zeugnis -_- endlich


----------



## Kronas (12. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin mal im bett noch einen tag schule und am dienstag mein crap zeugnis -_- endlich


hoffentlich hast du ähnliches glück wie ich und paar noten ändern sich noch positiv



Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hör mir auf mit déjà vus hatte schon zu viel
> irgentwie machen die mir angst aber naja


zu viel galileo gekuckt? die hatten ja auch die these, dass déjà vus aus einer parraleldimension kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Juli 2009)

hatte sogar eins vor parr tagen lass mich nich lügen dienstag war es hab ne wand tappeziert dan aus fenster geguckt dan auf einma das ken ich doch wo ich noch nie in dem zimmer war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wooht


----------



## Skatero (12. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe nicht viele Déjà Vus. Also muss mein anderes Ich (?) aus der Parraleldimension einer sein, der fast nur schläft.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Juli 2009)

^^ sry wegen doppel post lag


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Juli 2009)

so bin ma in css unterwegs bis nachher


----------



## Raheema (12. Juli 2009)

nun bin ich wieder böse jaa 

ban mich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> nun bin ich wieder böse jaa
> 
> ban mich doch
> 
> ...



???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Juli 2009)

tja würde dir den gefallen tuhen kans aber net weil ich kein admin bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (12. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> nun bin ich wieder böse jaa
> 
> ban mich doch
> 
> ...


lilly, ban ma! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (12. Juli 2009)

ne ok bant mich doch nicht ^^


----------



## Kronas (12. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ne ok bant mich doch nicht ^^


lilly, hör ma auf zu bannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (12. Juli 2009)

Lilly liew lilly bannt nich (hoff ich doch xD )


----------



## Lillyan (13. Juli 2009)

Wat?


----------



## Mefisthor (13. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wat?


Das Ban-"Wat?" hat zugeschlagen !


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Juli 2009)

maaaaaan. mir fehlen ganze 2 quests in den sturmgipfeln -.-


----------



## Zonalar (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo ihr Unermüdlichen^^


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

nabend kinners
hat nochjemand außer mir schon die verlogenheit von BILD am eigenen Leib erlebt?


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nabend kinners
> hat nochjemand außer mir schon die verlogenheit von BILD am eigenen Leib erlebt?


Am eigenen Leib?


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Am eigenen Leib?


jupp, hatten ein reporterteam von BILD mit auf unserer abitour. kolumne ging über 3 artikel im berliner regionalteil. bzw eigentlich sollten es 4 werden, aber da kaum einer mitmachen wollte und verweigerte das man ihn in der bild abdruckt, blieb es bei drei. am anfang hieß es von den beiden noch" wir machen keine doku über eine vermeintliche sauftour, wir wollen nur zeigen wie abiturienten spaß haben". darauf folgte ein foto mit allen die ein bier im bus gekauft haben(ok das reduzierte sich von 12 auf 4, weil halt kaum einer wollte). und wie hieß die überschrift vom letzten artikel der bild über uns? "Mit Sangria gegen den Kater"


----------



## Zonalar (13. Juli 2009)

Nicht von Bild, aber von einem "Ebenbild" in der Schweiz.
Die hatte ne Zeit lang meine Kirche als Sekte verschrien. 
Und die Masse hat es geglaubt  o.O


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nicht von Bild, aber von einem "Ebenbild" in der Schweiz.
> Die hatte ne Zeit lang meine Kirche als Sekte verschrien.
> Und die Masse hat es geglaubt  o.O


wie heißt denn deine Kirche und die Zeitung?


----------



## Mefisthor (13. Juli 2009)

Lol http://german-bash.org/95750 is so verdammt wahr

mir is langweilig da geh ich mal mit SexyGirl rein und bekomm sofort 14 xD

In solchen Momenten zeigt sich warum das Internet so beliebt ist ^^

lg


----------



## Zonalar (13. Juli 2009)

"20 Minuten"
und Icf Zürich.
Ich gehe selbst hin, und wer glaubt, dies sei ne Sekte... mangelt es an Informationen.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Icf Zürich.


  &#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;



Benji9 schrieb:


> "20 Minuten"


Naja, nicht unbedingt ein schweizer BILD von dem was das wiki preis gibt



Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich gehe selbst hin, und wer glaubt, dies sei ne Sekte... mangelt es an Informationen.


Nicht grad der objektivste standpunkt um solch eine aussage zu treffen meinste nicht?


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2009)

Ist nicht eher "Blick" das Schweizerische Bild?


----------



## Mefisthor (13. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ist nicht eher "Blick" das Schweizerische Bild?


Aber die "Krone" Ist doch eindeutig die österreichische BILD.

Bei uns sind dafür die Wahlen recht langweilig ... du schaust in die Krone, dann weißt wer gewinnt :O

lg


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ist nicht eher "Blick" das Schweizerische Bild?


Ja ist fast das gleiche wie die deutsche Bild.


----------



## Zonalar (13. Juli 2009)

Icf Zürich ist eine christliche Kirche und ist Frei-evangelisch.

Blick rühr ich überhaupt nicht mehr an. macht mich nur wütend, was ich drin lese.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Icf Zürich ist eine christliche Kirche und ist Frei-evangelisch.


Das ist doch aber irrelevant für eine Einstufung zur Sekte
Definition laut wiki für Sekte


> Im landläufigen Sprachgebrauch werden als Sekten oft religiöse Gruppen bezeichnet, d*ie in irgendeiner Weise als gefährlich oder problematisch angesehen werden*, oder die in orthodoxer theologischer Hinsicht als „Irrlehre“ angesehen werden. *Dies umfasst auch lang bestehende christliche Gemeinschaften, die sich in Lehre und/oder Praxis vom Herkömmlichen unterscheiden*,...


Ich weiß nun nicht wirklich etwas über deine kirche um mir ein urteil bilden zu können, aber beim schnellen googlen waren wohl mehrere der Meinung das es eine Sekte ist. Solche behauptungen müssen ja irgend nen ursprung haben außer sensationslust


----------



## Mefisthor (13. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Icf Zürich ist eine christliche Kirche und ist Frei-evangelisch.
> 
> Blick rühr ich überhaupt nicht mehr an. macht mich nur wütend, was ich drin lese.


Ich les mir ja immer Die Bild durch, damit ich was zu lachen hab :>

Da war doch vor paar wochen mal diese Brandstifterin ... naja die Bild hat an einem Tag einfach so ihr gesicht gezeigt, ohne Zensurbalken. Am nächsten Tag, Neue Ausgabe, selbes Bild, diemal MIT Zensurbalken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Die sind echt zu blöd ^^

lg


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2009)

Die haben kein Metal in ihren Gottesdiensten. Tstststs...


----------



## Night falls (13. Juli 2009)

> Die haben kein Metal in ihren Gottesdiensten. Tstststs...


Aber super-coole Anglizismen!


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich les mir ja immer Die Bild durch, damit ich was zu lachen hab :>
> 
> Da war doch vor paar wochen mal diese Brandstifterin ... naja die Bild hat an einem Tag einfach so ihr gesicht gezeigt, ohne Zensurbalken. Am nächsten Tag, Neue Ausgabe, selbes Bild, diemal MIT Zensurbalken
> 
> ...


blöd nicht, wohl eher nee rüge oder fingerzeig vom deutschen presserat^^


----------



## Mefisthor (13. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> blöd nicht, wohl eher nee rüge oder fingerzeig vom deutschen presserat^^


hehe ^^

Freu mich schon auf in >12 Stunden, dann gibts wieder wat zu lachen :>

lg


----------



## Zonalar (13. Juli 2009)

Wir haben ein paar Eigenheiten, die uns von anderen Kirchen unterscheiden.
Z.B. dass Wir "Lobpreis bringen" mit einer Band, also 2 E-Gittaren, nen drummer, nen Sänger und nen Pianist.
Dazu haben wir eine Umfassende Technik, um dies zu ermöglichen. 
Trotzdem verdienen alle, die mitarbeiten sehr wenig. Und dies kann ich bestätigen, da ich mit einem Mitarbeiter gut befreundet bin. 
Wir haben ne Webside^^ Wennde willst, post ich sie.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

nicht nötig, bin agnostiker mit tendenz zum atheist, aber danke.
im übrigen verdienen bei sowas immer nur die hohen tiere wirklich kohle, sonst wird das stück vom kuchen für jeden zu klein. die anderen mitarbeiter hoffen entweder so hoch zu kommen oder sind geblendet(bei sekten allgemein) .
aber wie gesagt ich weiß so gut wie nichts über euch und es wird wohl so lange so bleiben bis vielleicht WBM mal über euch spricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s 





> Dies aber aufzuklären, was eine Sekte wirklich ist, scheint ihnen aber nicht eingefallen zus ein...


da fehlte mir etwas der context, was genau wolltest damit sagen?

edit: der zuletzt zitierte satz entstand als er noch beim original stand, auf wunsch lösch ich ihn natürlich(bei angabe von vernünftigen gründen versteht sich)


----------



## Zonalar (13. Juli 2009)

> da fehlte mir etwas der context, was genau wolltest damit sagen?






> Im landläufigen Sprachgebrauch werden als Sekten oft religiöse Gruppen bezeichnet, die in irgendeiner Weise als gefährlich oder problematisch angesehen werden, oder die in orthodoxer theologischer Hinsicht als „Irrlehre“ angesehen werden. Dies umfasst auch lang bestehende christliche Gemeinschaften, die sich in Lehre und/oder *Praxis* vom Herkömmlichen unterscheiden,...



Wenn du in eine ländliche Kirche gehst, und danach ins ICF, bemerkst du den Unterschied schnell.
Hier sind alle offener und freundlicher. Wir hausen nicht in einer Kirche, wie man sie sich vorstellt. Da wir oft auf der Kippe stehen, mit dem Geld, ist sie momentan in ner Halle.
Die Kirche besteht aus Menschen mit den Durchschnittsalter 40 und jünger.
Nirgens in ganz Zürich ist es lauter, als in der Kirche. Musik wird voll aufgedreht. Die Gemeinschaft singt komplett mit.
Es werden partys organisiert. Treffen festgelegt. Camps werden geplant. 

Und der grösste Unterschied:
Es macht Spass, hinzukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (13. Juli 2009)

> edit: der zuletzt zitierte satz entstand als er noch beim original stand, auf wunsch lösch ich ihn natürlich(bei angabe von vernünftigen gründen versteht sich)



Ich habe es rauseditiert, weil es eigendlich als eigenen Post stehen sollte... aber aus irgendnem Grund, hat meiN Pc ihn nicht aufs Internet geknallt, sondern es im textedit behalten, womit dieser und der nächste Post zusammengefasst wurde.
Um Missverständisse zu vermeiden, hab ich ihn kurzerhand rauseditiert


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn du in eine ländliche Kirche gehst, und danach ins ICF, bemerkst du den Unterschied schnell.
> Hier sind alle offener und freundlicher. Wir hausen nicht in einer Kirche, wie man sie sich vorstellt. Da wir oft auf der Kippe stehen, mit dem Geld, ist sie momentan in ner Halle.
> Die Kirche besteht aus Menschen mit den Durchschnittsalter 40 und jünger.
> Nirgens in ganz Zürich ist es lauter, als in der Kirche. Musik wird voll aufgedreht. Die Gemeinschaft singt komplett mit.
> ...


durchschnittslater 40 ist aber nicht jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten steht da immer noch nichts was gegen eine sekte sprechen würde, all das macht z.b. scientology auch mit dem unterschied ,das du mir wohl zustimmen würdest ,das es eine sekte ist.
bei einer sekte geht es nicht um ihr erscheinungsbild, sondern um ideologie und praktiken . geld muss dabei nicht mal eine rolle spielen.
aber die diskussion muss hier nicht weiter geführt werden, auf einen nenner würde sie wohl eh nicht führen


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2009)

Aber bei euch gibts keine gratis Persönlichkeitstests usw oder?


----------



## Zonalar (13. Juli 2009)

mmmh... ich glaub ich verstehe, was du meinst.
Sry, hab dich wohl falsch verstanden^^
Ich glaube, irgendwo hab ich ein Zitat stehen, wo gut zusammenfasst, wofür unsere Kirche steht... *suchen geh*


----------



## Zonalar (13. Juli 2009)

Skatero. Es gibt ne Bar (Geld fliesst in die Kirche nat.. Hier kenne ich den Chef auch pers.). Da kann man Pizza essen und so. Alkohol trinken aber nicht.

Nein, es gibt kein Persöhnlichkeitstest, der Gratis ist. Dann nochma Gratis und plötzlich kostet sie 800 Euro^^


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber bei euch gibts keine gratis Persönlichkeitstests usw oder?


das ist ja noch harmlos, am alexanderplatz versucht dir scientology ein kostenloses "auditing" anzudrehen . mal gucken wann anon da wieder zuschlägt


----------



## Zonalar (13. Juli 2009)

Dieser Link fasst es Ziemlich gut zusammen, tear_jerker:
http://www.icf.ch/newcomers/willkommen.html


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Link fasst es Ziemlich gut zusammen, tear_jerker:
> http://www.icf.ch/newcomers/willkommen.html


also um ehrlich zu sein, ist das schon sehr allgemein ausgedrückt. das hät ich so auch zu jeder anderen kirche aufgeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (13. Juli 2009)

http://derstandard.at/1246542021843/Videoc...sere-Demokratie

Eure Meinung dazu ?

lg


----------



## Zonalar (13. Juli 2009)

Puh... was erklären...
Nunja. ich bin recht schlecht in sowas.
Mein Tipp wäre, du gehst einfach hin. Nenne mir dein Wohnort, und ich kann dir den raussuchen, der dir am nähsten ist.
Aber ich denke, dass willst du nicht...


----------



## Mefisthor (13. Juli 2009)

Benji9 ich glaub bekehrungsversuche sind hier relativ Nutzlos ... "Wer hat dich den zu uns gebracht?" "Der Power-Preister Benji9 aus der Schweiz :>"

lg


----------



## Aero_one (13. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> http://derstandard.at/1246542021843/Videoc...sere-Demokratie
> 
> Eure Meinung dazu ?



Geile Lieder ... o0 
Hmm was heisst denn Wuschtigkeit ?

Naja ... was soll man da groß zu sagen ? Traurig ...


----------



## Mefisthor (13. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Geile Lieder ... o0
> Hmm was heisst denn Wuschtigkeit ?
> 
> Naja ... was soll man da groß zu sagen ? Traurig ...


Wir ham hier in Österreich unsere eigenen Wörter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Heißt soviel wie Uninteresse 

Ma schauen wos mit unserer Zukunft hingeht aber ich denke wir bleiben auf dem Rechten Weg :O

lg


----------



## Aero_one (13. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ma schauen wos mit unserer Zukunft hingeht aber ich denke wir bleiben auf dem Rechten Weg :O


Naja ... ich war früher auch öfters immer mal in Österreich und damals war das auch schon immer nen recht krasses Thema. Das war so ca. als ich 10 war ... also 12 Jahre her.

Wies inzwischen ausschau weiss ich nicht genau aber ich bekomme ich ab und zu mal nen paar sarkastische Kommentare von Freunden zu hören die auch da leben ... aber man muss echt sagen, das wie sich die lage da momentan entwickelt ist echt schon ... 

Scheiße ...


----------



## Mefisthor (13. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Naja ... ich war früher auch öfters immer mal in Österreich und damals war das auch schon immer nen recht krasses Thema. Das war so ca. als ich 10 war ... also 12 Jahre her.
> 
> Wies inzwischen ausschau weiss ich nicht genau aber ich bekomme ich ab und zu mal nen paar sarkastische Kommentare von Freunden zu hören die auch da leben ... aber man muss echt sagen, das wie sich die lage da momentan entwickelt ist echt schon ...
> 
> Scheiße ...


Naja die rechten Parteien werben mit verdummung, als im Bild-Style. Und weil das schon ewig gut ankommt, siehts auch so schlimm aus :/

Aber sobald die FPÖ irgendwie an die Mehrheit kommt, werden die Wähler schon sehn was se davon haben 

ich hau mich ins bett

n8


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Juli 2009)

So bin mal off, gn8


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2009)

Ich geh dann auch mal. Muss morgen schon um 12.00 aufstehen. oO

Gute Nacht


----------



## Aero_one (13. Juli 2009)

Ich weiss zwar noch nicht ob ich heute überhaupt aufstehen werde ... aber naja bin trotzdem mal schlafen. Good night ...

Aloha


----------



## Kronas (13. Juli 2009)

Stranger: IM YOUR REAL FATHER
You: oh my god!
Stranger: son?
You: yes?
Stranger: I....
Stranger: I...always wanted
Stranger: to tell you
Stranger: something
You: and what do you want to tell me?
Stranger: son
Stranger: I
Stranger: I FUCKED YOUR MOTHER
Stranger: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Juli 2009)

Ich schwitze beim kacken.


----------



## Landerson (13. Juli 2009)

> Ich schwitze beim kacken.


Mag sein das mein Humor nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll ist... aber da musste ich mir schon ein Lachen verkneifen.
Noch jemand wach hier? Oder wieder?
Guten Morgen Deutschland!


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Juli 2009)

Landerson schrieb:


> Mag sein das mein Humor nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll ist... aber da musste ich mir schon ein Lachen verkneifen.
> Noch jemand wach hier? Oder wieder?
> Guten Morgen Deutschland!


"Posten nur zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr MEZ erlaubt" 
:> (oh noez ich böser xD)


----------



## Medmius (13. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Niemand da?


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Juli 2009)

Nein, niemand da!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Juli 2009)

NAbend


----------



## Medmius (13. Juli 2009)




----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nicht von Bild, aber von einem "Ebenbild" in der Schweiz.
> Die hatte ne Zeit lang meine Kirche als Sekte verschrien.
> Und die Masse hat es geglaubt  o.O


Das würde ich auf Anhieb auch glauben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*und wieder verschwinden*


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Juli 2009)

Und so sondert sich der unwissende Pöbel von selbst aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und so sondert sich der unwissende Pöbel von selbst aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab mir grad mal ne menge im INternet zu dieser Kirche durchgelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und da gibts ne menge Sachen die schon dafür sprechen...
scheint nicht gerade einen dollen ruf zu haben diese ICF...
naja egal,ich wollte verschwinden -.-


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2009)

Nabennd

Und hattet ihr alle einen schönen Tag?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und hattet ihr alle einen schönen Tag?



NEIN


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2009)

Und wieso nicht?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und wieso nicht?



Tija auf der arbeit server problem stress stress und noch mal stress, dann hab ich auch noch mein Caffe auf die hose ausgeschüttet.

Am schluss war ich einfach nur noch schlecht gelaunt voller caffe und hatte hunger weil ich keine mittags pause machen konnte.


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2009)

Tja das Leben ist hart.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Tja das Leben ist hart.



Aber die Grafik ist geil *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ch3rion (13. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Aber die Grafik ist geil *g*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und erstrecht die Story und Spieldauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2009)

Nein die Story ist langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein die Story ist langweilig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja gut ich änder sie halt. 

   Heute morgen
Server aus fall, ich hab mich schon gewundert was passiert war! dann schrie mein chef HACKER ANGRIFF  und alle rannten zu ihren pc's um den angriff zu stoppen plötzlich rannten nordkoreanische soldaten ins büro und baller wild um sich, ich brauch einen soldaten das genick nahem seine rostige ak-47 und ballert im allein gang die 30 soldat um. END


----------



## Ch3rion (13. Juli 2009)

Nur 30?


----------



## Lillyan (13. Juli 2009)

Server aus fall? Oo


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Ch3rion schrieb:


> Nur 30?



ja gut es waren 300


----------



## Ch3rion (13. Juli 2009)

This is madness!

Sorry, musste sein^^

//Edit: Scheint ja heute nicht so viel los zu sein, oder?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Server aus fall? Oo



Ja bei 2 server sind die kable durch geschmort, wäre ja nicht so tragisch wenn es nicht einen von den erwischt hätte auf dem mein arbeits zeug ist.


----------



## Lillyan (13. Juli 2009)

Darf man fragen was du vo Beruf bist?


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Juli 2009)

Es ist wunderbar im Safe mode zu surfen *lalala*


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Juli 2009)

gta4 \o/

ein geiles spiel


----------



## Aero_one (13. Juli 2009)

Aloha ...


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Darf man fragen was du vo Beruf bist?





 ich bin einfacher büro arbeiter. 

so gn8


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juli 2009)

es ist wunderbar morgen ein zeugnis zu bekommen und dann zu feiern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> es ist wunderbar morgen ein zeugnis zu bekommen und dann zu feiern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


alles schon hinter mir^^ inklusive ernüchternder erkenntnisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> alles schon hinter mir^^ inklusive ernüchternder erkenntnisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die ernüchternden erkenntnisse hab ich schon hintermir


----------



## Afrit (13. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> alles schon hinter mir^^ inklusive ernüchternder erkenntnisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch !


----------



## Afrit (13. Juli 2009)

Kann nicht wieder einer so nen geilen Flame fred wie gestern abend erföffnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreenIsaac (13. Juli 2009)

Tabuno ich steh sowas von auf deinen Avatar xD Einfach genial!


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juli 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Tabuno ich steh sowas von auf deinen Avatar xD Einfach genial!


ty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und einzigartig isser auch =)


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Juli 2009)

Afrit schrieb:


> Kann nicht wieder einer so nen geilen Flame fred wie gestern abend erföffnen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welcher Flamefred? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juli 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Tabuno ich steh sowas von auf deinen Avatar xD Einfach genial!


ich nehm das ganz fies mal als sig zitat du hast ja bestimmt nix dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ty
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


na das wüsst icha ber


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> na das wüsst icha ber


hm also hier im forum hab ich ihn noch nicht gesehen und wenn ist es bestimmt ein faker


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hm also hier im forum hab ich ihn noch nicht gesehen und wenn ist es bestimmt ein faker


gut dass das forum die welt/das internet is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gut dass das forum die welt/das internet is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fer schur


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fer schur


huch wo kommst du denn her


----------



## Lillyan (13. Juli 2009)

Neuer Battleversuch \o/


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

nabend kinners^^


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nabend kinners^^


oololol der avatar steht dir gar nit


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> huch wo kommst du denn her


aus den untiefen des buffed forums


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> oololol der avatar steht dir gar nit


ich weiß, ich seh irgendwie fett drin aus^^

edit: auf der nächsten seite wird er gewechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich weiß, ich seh irgendwie fett drin aus^^


und dann noch mit dem inetexplorer surfen.. schäm dich!


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> huch wo kommst du denn her


aus schlumpfhausen bitte sehr *träller*


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und dann noch mit dem inetexplorer surfen.. schäm dich!


say what Oô ?
schon seit jahren nicht mehr^^, aber mit etwas für dich wahrscheinlich viel schlimmeren: Chrome xD
ich find die Benutzeroberfläche da halt toll, aber mit dem surf ich auch nur die "sauberen" sachen an^^


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich weiß, ich seh irgendwie fett drin aus^^


oha da hat wohl jemand seinen sozialen tag ;P


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

So ,mach ich mal einen auf Warhol.
Bezüglich des sozialen tages: NÖ


----------



## Aero_one (13. Juli 2009)

Da ich zu faul bin ne Pn zu schreiben ...

Verlängert sich das Gfx - Battle denn jetzt bis zum 18.ten Lillyan ? (Anscheinend war die Anteilnahme ja sehr gering xD) Wenn noch ein bissel Zeit wäre würde ich mal basteln ... 

An den Rest ... Sekundäre weibliche Geschlechtsorgane !


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> An den Rest ... Sekundäre weibliche Geschlechtsorgane !


ein weitere Frau?


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Juli 2009)

/me tritt Aero vors Knie


----------



## Lillyan (13. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Da ich zu faul bin ne Pn zu schreiben ...
> 
> Verlängert sich das Gfx - Battle denn jetzt bis zum 18.ten Lillyan ? (Anscheinend war die Anteilnahme ja sehr gering xD) Wenn noch ein bissel Zeit wäre würde ich mal basteln ...



Verlängern? Ich habe das Battle grad eben eröffnet?


----------



## Aero_one (14. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Verlängern? Ich habe das Battle grad eben eröffnet?



ehehehe ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lesen und so ...

*sich beschämt in die Ecke stellt*


----------



## Ch3rion (14. Juli 2009)

Leute Hilfe =/

Mir is langweilig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2009)

Ch3rion schrieb:


> Leute Hilfe =/
> 
> Mir is langweilig...
> 
> ...


*auslach*


----------



## Ch3rion (14. Juli 2009)

Dieses herzliche verhalten Anderen gegenüber... Ich liebe dich Internet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2009)

Ch3rion schrieb:


> Dieses herzliche verhalten Anderen gegenüber... Ich liebe dich Internet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und jetzt noch selbstgespräche die sind hier eig nicht erlaubt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ch3rion (14. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und jetzt noch selbstgespräche die sind hier eig nicht erlaubt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selbstgespräche? Das is einseitiges Counter-Pushen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2009)

Ch3rion schrieb:


> Selbstgespräche? Das is einseitiges Counter-Pushen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und wozu pusht man seinen counter ? o.O


----------



## Ch3rion (14. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und wozu pusht man seinen counter ? o.O



Aus Langeweile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2009)

Ch3rion schrieb:


> Aus Langeweile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja dabei ist dieser thread nicht sinnlos :>


----------



## Ch3rion (14. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja dabei ist dieser thread nicht sinnlos :>



Wirklich? Dann ist mir dieser Sinn bis jetzt noch verborgen geblieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2009)

Ch3rion schrieb:


> Wirklich? Dann ist mir dieser Sinn bis jetzt noch verborgen geblieben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hier werden spannende diskussionen geführt über gott & die welt halt... ziemlich atemberaubend
edit: bin mal wech muss um 7 uhr aufstehen ._. nächtle


----------



## Skatero (14. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hier werden spannende diskussionen geführt über gott & die welt halt... ziemlich atemberaubend
> edit: bin mal wech muss um 7 uhr aufstehen ._. nächtle


*auslach* gute Nacht


----------



## Ch3rion (14. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hier werden spannende diskussionen geführt über gott & die welt halt... ziemlich atemberaubend



Unter der Woche herrscht hier trotzdem tote Hose... 

Bin mal wieder weg, cya


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2009)

Ch3rion schrieb:


> Unter der Woche herrscht hier trotzdem tote Hose...
> 
> Bin mal wieder weg, cya


bevor ich noch off gehe ja ist ja ziemlich logisch oder? wenn man unter der woche sehr früh aufstehen muss und früh pennen geht wir sind auch nur menschen^^ naja n8


----------



## Skatero (14. Juli 2009)

Immer noch nichts los.
Ich geh offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (14. Juli 2009)

chchch sicher alle weg? kann nicht schlafen >.<


----------



## Afrit (14. Juli 2009)

Ich auch net.


----------



## izabul (14. Juli 2009)

also ich gehe jetzt schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und stehe dan sicher wieder um 19 uhr auf XDD


----------



## Skatero (14. Juli 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Zonalar (14. Juli 2009)

Tag Skatero


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2009)

mal wieder neue sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nabend btw


----------



## Skatero (14. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mal wieder neue sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Einen neuen Avatar wäre angebrachter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Einen neuen Avatar wäre angebrachter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pff nö


----------



## Skatero (14. Juli 2009)

Nichts los hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spiel ich halt BF Heroes.


----------



## FraSokBUF (14. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2009)

FEEEEEEEEEEEEERIIIÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖN yippieh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> FEEEEEEEEEEEEERIIIÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖN yippieh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber immer noch kein cs. nap


----------



## Skatero (14. Juli 2009)

Hmm fertig BF gespielt.


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber immer noch kein cs. nap


naja japaner zu töten macht auf fun aber mein bruder kommt übermorgen :>


----------



## Rebotic (14. Juli 2009)

moin,moin!
was geht?


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2009)

Ausradiert vom Mega-Vulkan

Vor rund 76.000 Jahren brach auf Sumatra der Supervulkan Toba aus. Das Drama und seine Folgen hätten beinahe die gesamte Menschheit ausgerottet. 
w00t?^^


----------



## Rebotic (14. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ausradiert vom Mega-Vulkan
> 
> Vor rund 76.000 Jahren brach auf Sumatra der Supervulkan Toba aus. Das Drama und seine Folgen hätten beinahe die gesamte Menschheit ausgerottet.
> w00t?^^




skandal!Spiegel oder Focus TV?


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2009)

Rebotic schrieb:


> skandal!Spiegel oder Focus TV?


^^ ne nur web.de
http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/wissen/in...98104j5ymi.html


----------



## Hanfgurke (14. Juli 2009)

Wahnsinn! Egal die "Klimaerwärmung" killt uns eh ...


----------



## Benrok (14. Juli 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Wahnsinn! Egal die "Klimaerwärmung" killt uns eh ...


Oder Terroristen, oder eine Atombombe, oder Terroristen mit einer Atombombe, oder Terroristen die mit einer Atombombe eine so große Klimaerwärmung auslösen, dass wir ausgelöscht werden ...
Nein, es werden Horden von Computerspielern sein, die alle umbringen !


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2009)

Benrok schrieb:


> Nein, es werden Horden von Computerspielern sein, die alle umbringen !


nein die mobs werden bald aus den computern rausspringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (14. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht Buffies.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. Juli 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Buffies.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nabend


----------



## Kronas (14. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> FEEEEEEEEEEEEERIIIÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖN yippieh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zeugnis wie erwartet ausgefallen?^^



Pente schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Buffies.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wow, ein mod der einfach so was reinschreibt :O sonst kommen mods fast nur zum schimpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wow, ein mod der einfach so was reinschreibt :O sonst kommen mods fast nur zum schimpfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach was Lillyan (z.B.) postet hier auch öfters. Öfters schimpft sie aber auch, aber nicht immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mods sind nämlich auch nur Menschen.


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> zeugnis wie erwartet ausgefallen?^^


jo schnitt 3,7 echt erbärmlich xD


----------



## Kronas (14. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo schnitt 3,7 echt erbärmlich xD


hey garnet so schlecht bei dem was du meintest


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mods sind nämlich auch nur Menschen.


oder Frauen xD


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Aloha


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...13140&st=20
der thread is mal wieder so göttlich


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Laurefine schrieb:


> ich hasse euch alle!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Laurefine schrieb:


> ich hasse Spammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

und dann


Laurefine schrieb:


> idiotisch , praktisch, genial der Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


edit: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=113141
BOa ich kann nich mehr göttlich


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Ich frage mich wieso diese Art von Threads immer im Wow-Forum eröffnet werden, schon ein wenig ... ... ... verwunderlich.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wieso diese Art von Threads immer im Wow-Forum eröffnet werden, schon ein wenig ... ... ... verwunderlich.


kann ja nur für die wow community sprechen


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Juli 2009)

NAbend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frontlines Fuel of War wieder gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Morgen nicht vergessen Windows 7 vorbestellen!


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kann ja nur für die wow community sprechen


Jap ...
Aber... ach was auch immer

Noch 3 Tage dann ist endlich wieder CB *froi*


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Morgen nicht vergessen Windows 7 vorbestellen!



ja genau sagt es doch noch allen, und am besten Spam es im Twitter das es ja die ganze welt weiss das man morgen windows 7 in deutschland vorbestellen  kann O.o


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

tabuno, welchen thread meinst du? deine links funzen aus irgend einem grund leider nicht


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> ja genau sagt es doch noch allen, und am besten Spam es im Twitter das es ja die ganze welt weiss das man morgen windows 7 in deutschland vorbestellen  kann O.o


In der Schweiz ist es auch möglich!!! Los NUR 50 Euro!


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> tabuno, welchen thread meinst du? deine links funzen aus irgend einem grund leider nicht


Wahrscheinlich wurden sie gelöscht.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> tabuno, welchen thread meinst du? deine links funzen aus irgend einem grund leider nicht



Weil sie warscheinlich schon wieder gelöscht wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mist zu langsam


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> In der Schweiz ist es auch möglich!!! Los NUR 50 Euro!



ne für schweizer etwa 80 fr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> ne für schweizer etwa 80 fr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist ja das Gleiche. Nur umgerechnet.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ist ja das Gleiche. Nur umgerechnet.



Ich weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> tabuno, welchen thread meinst du? deine links funzen aus irgend einem grund leider nicht


ja sie wurden gelöscht war dieser troll mit den threadnamen wahrheitsserum püw püw^^


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Naja ... ich hab mir schon den Wecker und ne neue Startseite eingerichtet. Dann heißt es morgen F5 hämmern und Glück haben xD

Aber bei dem Preis wird Win7 wahrscheinlich echt sehr schnell weg sein ...


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

In Japan ging es 1 1/2 Tage. Also wird es doch nicht so schnell weg sein.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hab was andres gelesen da solte es in er halb von 2 Stunden ausverkauft sein!


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

wie windows 7 wieder gehypt wird war bei vista auch so und dann war es aufeinmal crap ._.


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wie windows 7 wieder gehypt wird war bei vista auch so und dann war es aufeinmal crap ._.


Aber alle (hier im Forum) sagen es ist gut.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wie windows 7 wieder gehypt wird war bei vista auch so und dann war es aufeinmal crap ._.



O.o dann saug dir RC und sagt da noch mal es ist Crap ! ^^ dann gibt es haue ^^


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Man kann das RC auf eine Disc brennen und dann auf einem anderen Pc installieren oder?


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> In Japan ging es 1 1/2 Tage. Also wird es doch nicht so schnell weg sein.



Naja die Frage ist ja wie groß das kontingentfür Deutschland ist ... viele XP User ( wie ich) werden dann wahrscheinlich auch mal den sprung auf nen neues OS wagen.

Und btw. 1 1/2 Tage finde ich für ein OS schon verdammt schnell ...


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

sry aber ich kaufs mir net ich bezahl nicht jedes jahr für nen neues betriebssystem das einzig neue war die sidebar bei vista und das design sieht toll aus aber das kann man sich auch für xp runterladen und so lange ich alles zocken kann auf vista brauch ich ehrlich gesagt kein neues erst wenn ich mir in ein paar jahren einen neuen pc kaufe...


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man kann das RC auf eine Disc brennen und dann auf einem anderen Pc installieren oder?



Klar man bekommt ja einen key der einfach für ein pc ist! ^^ 

und ich glaub die RC kann man bis 2010 benutzen! ^^


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> sry aber ich kaufs mir net ich bezahl nicht jedes jahr für nen neues betriebssystem das einzig neue war die sidebar bei vista und das design sieht toll aus aber das kann man sich auch für xp runterladen und so lange ich alles zocken kann auf vista brauch ich ehrlich gesagt kein neues erst wenn ich mir in ein paar jahren einen neuen pc kaufe...


Was kannst du den unter vista nicht spielen? O.o


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Meine Frage: Wie tot ist dieser Thread wirklich?


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Ich werde das RC einfach benutzen bis Windows 7 in meinem Briefkasten liegt.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Was kannst du den unter vista nicht spielen? O.o


immo kann ich alles spielen deswegen brauch ich ja auch kein neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@benji wie du siehst 'lebt' der thread noch


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Meine Frage: Wie tot ist dieser Thread wirklich?



auch hallo^^ total tot^^ kaum sind ma n paar alteingesessene und ich nemmer dabei is der nachtschwärmer klinisch tot-.-


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Meine Frage: Wie tot ist dieser Thread wirklich?



Sehr tot!














...nicht...oder doch?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich werde das RC einfach benutzen bis Windows 7 in meinem Briefkasten liegt.



Mach ich schon seit einem Monat ohne problem ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> auch hallo^^ total tot^^ kaum sind ma n paar alteingesessene und ich nemmer dabei is der nachtschwärmer klinisch tot-.-


Solange ich hier bin, wird dieser Thread nicht sterben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

nabend mano


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

...jezz haben sich doch ein paar Users sich zusammengefunden -.-


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Win 7 belebt den Thread ... wuhuu


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ...jezz haben sich doch ein paar Users sich zusammengefunden -.-


Sind wir jetzt alle ein Paar oder so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ...jezz haben sich doch ein paar Users sich zusammengefunden -.-


ich sag ja nur der thread war im höchstbetrieb als du kamst o.O und er wird auch nie tot sein vllt gibts dann halt irgendwann andere stammis ...


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Kopf --> Tisch

... nein Skatero. Wir sind nicht ein Paar.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sind wir jetzt alle ein Paar oder so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaaaaaaa!! Endlich Freunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kopf --> Tisch
> 
> ... nein Skatero. Wir sind nicht ein Paar.


Dann bin ich erleichtert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Win 7 belebt den Thread ... wuhuu



Lang lebe w7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

wuhu massenhochzeit im nachtschwärmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wuhu massenhochzeit im nachtschwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jetzt fehlen nur noch die trauzeugen


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Was is denn Windows 7? Is mir völlig vorbeigegangen.. bin eh Mac-User


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wuhu massenhochzeit im nachtschwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und trinkst immer noch so viel Met? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und trinkst immer noch so viel Met?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mmmhhh Met =) mjam mjam


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was is denn Windows 7? Is mir völlig vorbeigegangen.. bin eh Mac-User


Vielleicht solltest du mal auf Windows umsteigen. Ist nämlich viel besser!

Edit: Benji9, ich glaube, du hast allen die Sprache verschlagen.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal auf Windows umsteigen. Ist nämlich viel besser!



ja für Büro arbeiten oder reines spielen. 

als Grafiker würde ich lieber mac nehmen


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und trinkst immer noch so viel Met?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klar^^ erst am samstag wider 20 liter met mit 4 freunden getrunken^^ und ne schöne shisha dazu^^


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal auf Windows umsteigen. Ist nämlich viel besser!



Nicht wirklich ... aber egal. Mac ist all ... Windows nur leider Mainstream.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Jaa! der Nachtschwärmer gehört mir!
Doch ned -.-


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich ... aber egal. Mac ist all ... Windows nur leider Mainstream.


Warum wird etwas Mainstream?


Spoiler



Weil es gut ist.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Warum wird etwas Mainstream?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



man man man sagen wir es so 
Mac=Arbeiten Im Grafik bereich mac ist auch gut für Bür arbeiten!
Windows=Spiele spass fun für Benutzer jeder art 
Linux=hacker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Warum wird etwas Mainstream?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ahahaha ... leider nicht.
Weil dir vorgegaukelt wird du brauchst es (seien es Medien oder Freunde) ... und weil du mit zur Masse gehören möchtest kaufst du es auch.

Bestes Bsp. Iphone ... kann nichts aber jeder Depp hat sich eins gekauft. Warum ? Es ist neu, es ist toll du brauchst es du willst es ...
Praktischer nutzen = 0


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Dann wünscht ich, dass ich nen Pc hätte... Langsam machen mir die BLizzard-Spiele nimmer Spass


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

ich habs mir nicht gekauft (dein bsp.) und ich werde auch nicht windows 7 kaufen ich bin schon cool :> ich frag mich nämlich auch wozu brauch man so nen ipod, iphone, iirgendwas crap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> man man man sagen wir es so
> Mac=Arbeiten im Grafik-Bereich, Mac ist auch gut für Büro arbeiten! /sign
> Windows=Spiele /sign
> Linux=hacker /doppel sign


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Der Ipod ist doch eigendlich nen Schicker MP3-Player, den man überall mitnehmen kann und music hören kann.

Son Teil brauch ich auch...


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Iphone hab ich mir gekauft weil einfach kein andre handy ersteller es schaft guten Touch Screen zu machen O.o 

ausser vielleicht Samsung I8910 HD


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Ahahaha ... leider nicht.
> Weil dir vorgegaukelt wird du brauchst es (seien es Medien oder Freunde) ... und weil du mit zur Masse gehören möchtest kaufst du es auch.
> 
> Bestes Bsp. Iphone ... kann nichts aber jeder Depp hat sich eins gekauft. Warum ? Es ist neu, es ist toll du brauchst es du willst es ...
> Praktischer nutzen = 0


iPhone finde ich auch schlecht.
Aber dann hat Windows/Microsoft (oder halt die Medien) auch den meisten Spielehersteller etwas vorgegaukelt. Da es viele Games nur für Windows gibt. Vielleicht würde ich ja sonst auch ein anderes OS haben.

@ Tabuno: Nichts gegen iPod! iPod Classic ftw

Diese Band ist einfach genial. >.<


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> @ Tabuno: Nichts gegen iPod! iPod Classic ftw


ja aber ehrlich gesagt brauchs man doch nicht so wirklich^^


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und viel spass morgen bei W7 kauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja aber ehrlich gesagt brauchs man doch nicht so wirklich^^


Also iPod Touch usw. finde ich auch überflüssig, aber iPod Classic ist einfach gut.
Da gefällt mir auch das Aussehen und 80 Gb reichen mir.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3OUVrhSpGE


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber dann hat Windows/Microsoft (oder halt die Medien) auch den meisten Spielehersteller etwas vorgegaukelt. Da es viele Games nur für Windows gibt. Vielleicht würde ich ja sonst auch ein anderes OS haben.



Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, das Windows für den normalen Nutzer (Spieler, Büro, Grafik[bissel basteln]) wahrscheinlich das beste ist ...
Falls man aber speziell zu Grafikbearbeitung oder zur Internetkriminalität tendiert gibt es besseres als Windows.

Zum Ipod: Ich habe nen Touch ... warum ?
Nicht weil er viel Sinn macht, tolle Features hat, gute Bedienung oder einziartigen Klang. 

Nein ... ich liebe es einfach scheiße dekadent den Touch auszupacken und wie ein blöder Tikitower im Zug zu daddeln.
Ach ... und der Touch hat Bilder für die Alben.BILDER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Ach ... und der Touch hat Bilder für die Alben.BILDER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hat doch der Classic auch.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hat doch der Classic auch.



Aber net mit Touchscreen =/


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Ich brauch kein Touchscreen. Ich brauch Musik.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich brauch Musik.



Ich auch ... nur finde ich das "alte" Design vom Ipod ugly as hell daher hab ich mir nie einen gekauft. Der Touch ist der erste Ipod den ich optisch ansprechend fand, daher hab ich mir den auch gekauft.

Naja und weil man sich mit W-Lan pr0n drauf anschauen kann ...


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnDjpgOBE3g...feature=related


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSfOa1dV2Ic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

o.O Es gibt Dota Videos auf Youtube? gleich ma guckn...


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3r_dyhYmfE...feature=related


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

shakes & fidget is jetzt auch im forenticker? n1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sto auch o.O


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

mein ist langweilig *.*

so langweilig, dass sprechen ich nicht gut Deutsch mehr.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> mein ist langweilig *.*
> 
> so langweilig, dass sprechen ich nicht gut Deutsch mehr.



tjoa... shit happens^^ frag doch ma gott ob er dir da helfen kann^^


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> mein ist langweilig *.*
> 
> so langweilig, dass sprechen ich nicht gut Deutsch mehr.


Very nice. Very nice.


----------



## Nuffing (15. Juli 2009)

Man ist mir langweilig ich will nicht penn und mit mir anzufangen weiß ich grad auch nichts Q.Q

hiQ.Q


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Warum sollt ich ihn fragen?


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Warum sollt ich ihn fragen?


Why not?


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

haaay Nuffing^^


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

.... so, hab ihn gefragt.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Man ist mir langweilig ich will nicht penn und mit mir anzufangen weiß ich grad auch nichts Q.Q
> 
> hiQ.Q



huhu nuffing^^ mir gehts da ähnlich^^ ich gehe wohl gleich n nachtspaziergang machn oder breche in das freibad ein und gehe ne runde nachtschwimmen^^


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

O.o

Aus irgendnem Grund hab ich jezz nen DauerLächeln im Gesicht...

strange.


----------



## Nuffing (15. Juli 2009)

jetzt weiß ich auch warum mein bruder vom pc weg ist-.- scheiß frühzeitiger server down... wird zeit steam zu laden und irgend ne mod zu zocken xD


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> O.o
> 
> Aus irgendnem Grund hab ich jezz nen DauerLächeln im Gesicht...
> 
> strange.



tja dein gott verarscht dich wohl gerade^^


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

> Warum sollt ich ihn fragen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... in´s Freibad einbrechen .... ... ... ... ... wäre ne Idee


----------



## Nuffing (15. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tja dein gott verarscht dich wohl gerade^^


ROFL XD


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Wenn ihr ins Freibad einbricht, um ne Runde zu schwimmen, brech ich in eure Häuser ein, um meinen Bauch beim kühlschrank vollzuschlagen. *zwinker*


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr ins Freibad einbricht, um ne Runde zu schwimmen, brech ich in eure Häuser ein, um meinen Bauch beim kühlschrank vollzuschlagen. *zwinker*



würd ich lassen^^ mein vater is noch wach und der mag keine einbrecher^^


----------



## Nuffing (15. Juli 2009)




----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

ein echt schönes lied^^ und hack sollte ich endlich ma schauen... habs immer wider verschoben^^


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Lost Eden

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Nuffing (15. Juli 2009)

Ich glaubs nicht..ich schaffs net mehr in meinen steam account...


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Steam? wasn dat?


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Lost Eden
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht mein Genre ... sorry


----------



## Nuffing (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Steam? wasn dat?



dat ding überwas man cs zockt und so^^


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Agso.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Juli 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich glaubs nicht..ich schaffs net mehr in meinen steam account...


Tja meine Sig ist ja sooo wahr!

|
v


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Lost Eden
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?



net schlecht^^


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Tja meine Sig ist ja sooo wahr!
> 
> |
> v



lol^^ aba hat was^^


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ein echt schönes lied^^ und hack sollte ich endlich ma schauen... habs immer wider verschoben^^


na da haste bis jetzt auch nix verpasst^^
das "spiel" in dem da alles statt findet würde ich mir aber auch für uns wünschen. allerdings will ich nicht wissen wie viele dann vorm pc verhungern


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqEvCYsPzig


was haltet ihr von dem song?^^


----------



## Nuffing (15. Juli 2009)

JAAA XD ICH HABS ZOCCKKKEEEEEENNNNNN =D


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> JAAA XD ICH HABS ZOCCKKKEEEEEENNNNNN =D



gratuliere^^





mal noch ne ganz andre frage: wie viel bier (8%)  verträgt ne maus?


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gratuliere^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie schwer ist so eine Maus?
Falls die gleiche Formel wie bei einem Menschen gilt, kannst du es ja ausrechnen.


----------



## Nuffing (15. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gratuliere^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da so ne maus nicht sehr groß ist....denk ich mal nicht viel...^^ wieso...säufst du mit deiner maus?

So, und jetzt hier noch ne gute mod finden.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> JAAA XD ICH HABS ZOCCKKKEEEEEENNNNNN =D



Gz ... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man ... ich glaub ich koch mir was =/


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist so eine Maus?
> Falls die gleiche Formel wie bei einem Menschen gilt, kannst du es ja ausrechnen.



kp wie schwer die is^^ is so ne kleine hausmaus und die hat sich seit 3 tagen in meinem zimmer einquartiert^^ aber jetzt hat se n bisserl von meinem wikingerbier genascht.... will net das se dran stirbt


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Nunja. Solange es bei einer Maus bleibt. Wenn aber ne zweite Maus einzieht, haste bald 20 und 30 und so weiter.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Man ... ich glaub ich koch mir was =/



hmmm das wör was... son leckeres steak...


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Behandle sie wie ein Mensch. Sie darf nicht abliegen, weil sie sonst an der eigenen Kotze ersticken kann.
Dann sollte es vielleicht nicht allzu laut sein.
Und gib ihr noch ein bisschen Wasser.

Ps: Hör besser nicht auf mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja. Solange es bei einer Maus bleibt. Wenn aber ne zweite Maus einzieht, haste bald 20 und 30 und so weiter.



ab und an schaut noch ne zweite vorbei^^ die scheint sich aber vor allem im wohnzimmer zu tummeln. die in meinem zimmer bleibt bei mir^^ der scheints zu gefallen^^ und sie wird immer zutraulicher^^ am anfang konnt ich mich net ma bewegen ohne das se weg gewuselt is und jetzt kann ich bis auf ca 2 meter an sie ran^^


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Was kochen... gute Idee^^ Vllt koch ich mir auch was...


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Behandle sie wie ein Mensch. Sie darf nicht abliegen, weil sie sonst an der eigenen Kotze ersticken kann.
> Dann sollte es vielleicht nicht allzu laut sein.
> Und gib ihr noch ein bisschen Wasser.
> 
> ...



wasser hat se schon bekommen^^ ebenso wie n bisserl hartes brot (schein sie zu mögen knabbert immer wider ma dran) und n stückchen apfel^^


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hmmm das wör was... son leckeres steak...



Da stimmt ich dir zu ... nur wo bitte um die Uhrzeit nen saftiges Steak auftreiben ? 

... Ideeeeeee !

Aufm Bauernhof einbrechen und selber schlachten. Es schmeckt immer besser wenn man es selber macht =)


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Da stimmt ich dir zu ... nur wo bitte um die Uhrzeit nen saftiges Steak auftreiben ?
> 
> ... Ideeeeeee !
> 
> Aufm Bauernhof einbrechen und selber schlachten. Es schmeckt immer besser wenn man es selber macht =)



na ich müsste nur 2 stockwerke tiefer gehn und eins ausm tiefkühlfach nehmn^^ und glaub mir tiere schlachten macht keinen spass (mir zumindest net) und sie auseinander zu nehmen auch net so^^


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

so bin mal pennen nächtle


----------



## Nuffing (15. Juli 2009)

Naja bin weg bisle noch zocken cucu xD


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so bin mal pennen nächtle



gn8 tabuno schlaf jut


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Naja bin weg bisle noch zocken cucu xD



viel spass und bis n ander mal^^


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UrLohTvlZ8...feature=related

wie findet ihr das lied?


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na ich müsste nur 2 stockwerke tiefer gehn und eins ausm tiefkühlfach nehmn^^ und glaub mir tiere schlachten macht keinen spass (mir zumindest net) und sie auseinander zu nehmen auch net so^^


Habs mal gesehen als ich kleiner war aufm Bauerhof wo ich früher immer im Winterurlaub war. Soooo schlimm wie alle tuen ist das garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tabuno schrieb:


> so bin mal pennen nächtle


gut nacht


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geWNqJjbtZU


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Habs mal gesehen als ich kleiner war aufm Bauerhof wo ich früher immer im Winterurlaub war. Soooo schlimm wie alle tuen ist das garnicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich habs selber schon gemacht und mochte es net^^ naja geschmackssache aber is net so mein ding^^ ich bleib lieber beim essen und kochen^^


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UrLohTvlZ8...feature=related
> 
> wie findet ihr das lied?


Gerade keine Zeit Musik zu hören. Muss Bleach schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gerade keine Zeit Musik zu hören. Muss Bleach schauen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



och die 4 min kannste schon opfern^^ wegen dem wuselt dir ichigo net wech^^


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gerade keine Zeit Musik zu hören. Muss Bleach schauen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo steckste denn inzwischen ?
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Verdammt will auch Videos posten... aber wenn ich die Videos poste die ich mir grade bei Youtube anschaue bekomm zu 200 % nen Bann =/
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Naja ... schlachten ist so ne Sache. Aber grundsätzlich Stimme ich dir zu, kochen und Essen reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> och die 4 min kannste schon opfern^^ wegen dem wuselt dir ichigo net wech^^


Hmm 7-8 Punkte von möglichen 10 Punkten würde ich sagen.
Es ist gut, aber das gewisse Etwas fehlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Mein Magen knurrt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Wo steckste denn inzwischen ?
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> Verdammt will auch Videos posten... aber wenn ich die Videos poste die ich mir grade bei Youtube anschaue bekomm zu 200 % nen Bann =/
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Bin jetzt bei Episode 30.
Du verwechselst wahrscheinlich Youtube mit you****. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bin jetzt bei Episode 30.
> Du verwechselst wahrscheinlich Youtube mit you****.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm ... da waren die Folgen noch alle lustig xD Naja Bleach ist schon geil, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall zu schauen. 

Nein ich verwechsel das 18+ Youtube nicht mit dem normalen Youtube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Hmm ... da waren die Folgen noch alle lustig xD Naja Bleach ist schon geil, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall zu schauen.
> 
> Nein ich verwechsel das 18+ Youtube nicht mit dem normalen Youtube
> 
> ...



was guckste dir den so schlimmes an?^^


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBQJHdDqPec&NR=1


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was guckste dir den so schlimmes an?^^



Splatter ... 

Da fällt mir passend ein ich könnte nochmal Tanz der Teufel schauen


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Splatter ...
> 
> Da fällt mir passend ein ich könnte nochmal Tanz der Teufel schauen



splatter sind öde... nur immer gemetzel.... mich beeindruckt sowas schon lange nemmer...


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> splatter sind öde... nur immer gemetzel.... mich beeindruckt sowas schon lange nemmer...



Immer noch besser als langeweile ... sieh Splatter als die männliche Variante von Liebesfilmen an. 90 Min immer nur dasselbe und am Ende wars doch nur scheiße.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als langeweile ... sieh Splatter als die männliche Variante von Liebesfilmenan. 90 Min immer nur dasselbe und am Ende wars doch nur scheiße.



hör musik wie ich^^ oder guck animes^^ oder sonst iwas^^ oder mitm messer spieln wie ich^^ macht spass und ab und an kommste sogar noch dazu dein blut wegzulecken (lecker^^)


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hör musik wie ich^^ oder guck animes^^ oder sonst iwas^^ oder mitm messer spieln wie ich^^ macht spass und ab und an kommste sogar noch dazu dein blut wegzulecken (lecker^^)



Ich schau eigentlich grade Bleach ... aber da grad nur wieder Filler gezeigt werden dachte ich mir gib mal iwas. bei Youtube ein. 

Haben sich jezz alle wieder verkrochen ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Ich schau eigentlich grade Bleach ... aber da grad nur wieder Filler gezeigt werden dachte ich mir gib mal iwas. bei Youtube ein.
> 
> Haben sich jezz alle wieder verkrochen ?
> 
> ...


Nein aber ich geh jetzt.

Also gute Nacht

Ps: Das bild hat nicht ganz geklappt.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Haben sich jezz alle wieder verkrochen ?



scheint so^^ na ich höre atm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWruBwPNBOs


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein aber ich geh jetzt.
> 
> Also gute Nacht



gn8 skatero schlaf auch du jut und lass dich net von den bettwanzen beissen^^


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also gute Nacht



Gut Nacht ...


----------



## Manoroth (15. Juli 2009)

najut ich bin auch ma wech.. nachtspaziergang und ev noch n paar runden schwimmen im freibad^^


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Blasphemie!!

Der einzig wahre erlöser ist........Raptor Jesus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Blasphemie!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*hust*


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Findet ihr das eigendlich witzig? *kopfschüttel*


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Findet ihr das eigendlich witzig? *kopfschüttel*


natürlich nicht, schließlich ist raptor jesus für uns nicht nur gestorben, sondern hat sich auch noch selbst ausgerottet nur um danach als komodovaran zu reinkarnieren um ahnungslose schwule und kommunisten zu fressen. /ironie off

also ich kann drüber lachen^^


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Findet ihr das eigendlich witzig? *kopfschüttel*



Ja ... ziemlich sogar. 



tear_jerker schrieb:


> natürlich nicht, schließlich ist raptor jesus für uns nicht nur gestorben, sondern hat sich auch noch selbst ausgerottet nur um danach als komodovaran zu reinkarnieren um ahnungslose schwule und kommunisten zu fressen. /ironie off
> 
> also ich kann drüber lachen^^



Yay wie geil xD

P.S. HAIL RAPTOR JESUS !!!


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

also eigentlich wollt ich jetzt zum ausgleich ein lustiges motivational gegen(!) darwin hier posten.
aber ich finde auf deibel komm raus keins >.<


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> also eigentlich wollt ich jetzt zum ausgleich ein lustiges motivational gegen(!) darwin hier posten.
> aber ich finde auf deibel komm raus keins >.<



Sorry finde auch keins =/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Nunja. um die Uhrzeit kann ich wohl nix besseres erwarten von euch... Ich geh dann mal und witme mich meinem Hobby...

Dem zeichnen


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja. um die Uhrzeit kann ich wohl nix besseres erwarten von euch...


Na entschuldige mal, ist ja nicht so, das ich dich persönlich damit angreife. Ich bin da nicht wie du, denn wegen dir weint Raptor Jesus jetzt...na toll, jetzt muss ich zum trösten extra nen Kommunist aus dem Keller holen! oh und natürlich /ironie off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## izabul (15. Juli 2009)

hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja. um die Uhrzeit kann ich wohl nix besseres erwarten von euch...



Von mir kannst du zu diesem Thema eh nichts anderes erwarten ... von daher *clap your hands*

Zu Raptor Jesus ...
Niemand verarscht Jesus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum besseren Verständniss wer den Film nicht kennt (pfui !) ...


----------



## izabul (15. Juli 2009)

ist ein geiler film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Definitiv =) ...

Naja ... denke mal in den letzten 20 min wird nich mehr viel passieren. *Schonmal die Stühle hochstell*


----------



## izabul (15. Juli 2009)

yo ich gehe dan auch mal schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (15. Juli 2009)

Hallu


----------



## mookuh (15. Juli 2009)

abend


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Kein Win 7 bekommen. Kack Amazon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kein Win 7 bekommen. Kack Amazon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HAHA !

OTTO ROCKS xD

Naja ... die RC ist auch nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man ich liebe das Internet. Mein Lieblingslieferant (Essen) hat jetzt nen Online Store in dem ich mein Essen bestellen kann ... das ist so ... ... ... praktisch.
Online Essen bestellen, geniale Idee =P


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (15. Juli 2009)

mmmmhhhhhhh kekse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kein Win 7 bekommen. Kack Amazon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Amazon.uk rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> mmmmhhhhhhh kekse...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nix Kekse.


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

Nabend Kinners


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=483129
was macht denn kamui wieder hier?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=483129
> was macht denn kamui wieder hier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist doch egal oO


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist doch egal oO


ban income


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ban income


Ach komm,du wärst heute auch net hier...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm,du wärst heute auch net hier...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bin ich aber? zauberei


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin ich aber? zauberei


Zauberei = Cheaterei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Warum ist eigentlich nur noch ein Bier im Kühlschrank wenn man Lust hat mindestens 10 zu trinken ? Elementare Physik (Schwarzer temporäres Loch) Oder schulen die Sockengnome langsam um ?


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Tag Zusammen.

Tag Tabuno
Tag Razyl
Tag Skatero
tag Tear_Jerker

Und tag Rest, dessen Namen mir leider ned einfällt^^


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Warum ist eigentlich nur noch ein Bier im Kühlschrank wenn man Lust hat mindestens 10 zu trinken ? Elementare Physik (Schwarzer temporäres Loch) Oder schulen die Sockengnome langsam um ?


Hatte Benji9 nicht gesagt, er wolle uns ausrauben?


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hab euch gewarnt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Zauberei = Cheaterei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn ich wieder an meine bans denke dann kann ich nur schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wenn ich wieder an meine bans denke dann kann ich nur schmunzeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auf gut deutsch heißt es einfach nur: " Sche** Schleimer" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auf gut deutsch heißt es einfach nur: " Sche** Schleimer"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


höh schleimer? weil ich die page mag ? o.O


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> höh schleimer? weil ich die page mag ? o.O


So ist es.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Ist Kangrim überhaupt noch im Buffed-forum aktiv? 
Ich seh ihn so selten...


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Kettensäge ?


----------



## mookuh (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wenn ich wieder an meine bans denke dann kann ich nur schmunzeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann würdest du ma wieder in skype online kommen =D


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> höh schleimer? weil ich die page mag ? o.O


Unter anderem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: 11.999 Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Unter anderem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gogo 1 post noch! freu mich schon wenn du 100 k posts hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Unter anderem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




beim nächsten post sag ich gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> gogo 1 post noch! freu mich schon wenn du *100 k* posts hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich für 12k über 2 Jahre brauch schon.... bis ich 100k habe,werde ich sicherlich hier net mehr posten oO


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ist Kangrim überhaupt noch im Buffed-forum aktiv?
> Ich seh ihn so selten...


Er spammt halt nicht die ganze Zeit rum so wie du. Du Spammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Juli 2009)

Gratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Verdammt ... ich hasse es wenn Sachen in der Werbung größer aussehen als sie tatsächlich sind. Epic Häagen Dazs (für die Diätler -.-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn ich für 12k über 2 Jahre brauch schon.... bis ich 100k habe,werde ich sicherlich hier net mehr posten oO


GZ ach naja ich glaub schon das du auch noch als 70 jähriger hier sein wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Juli 2009)

WTF?
Ich glaub Tabuno wurde gebannt....


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> WTF?
> Ich glaub Tabuno wurde gebannt....


Häää?


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> WTF?
> Ich glaub Tabuno wurde gebannt....



Häääää ?!?


----------



## mookuh (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Häää?



Er ist bei Skype online....


Da kommt er nur wenn er gebannt wurde :/


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> GZ ach naja ich glaub schon das du auch noch als 70 jähriger hier sein wirst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö,spätestens in 2-3 Jahren sieht mich hier keiner mehr =)


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Er ist bei Skype online....
> Da kommt er nur wenn er gebannt wurde :/


Aaaah !

Ich bestell mir noch mehr Eis ...


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö,spätestens in 2-3 Jahren sieht mich hier keiner mehr =)


mmh und wieso?


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mmh und wieso?


Dann hab ich mein Abi und dann heißts Arbeiten? oO Dann interessiert mich das Forum hier doch net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mmh und wieso?



Irgendwas ist wohl schiefgelaufen :/


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Während dem Arbeiten kann man doch auch posten.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Während dem Arbeiten kann man doch auch posten.


ne razyl arbeitet 24 h lang ununterbrochen


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Während dem Arbeiten kann man doch auch posten.


Darum gehts aber net oO Mich interessiert das Forum hier dann nicht mehr


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Wir werden es ja sehen.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Darum gehts aber net oO Mich interessiert das Forum hier dann nicht mehr


und wieso interessiert es dich noch jetzt?^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und wieso interessiert es dich noch jetzt?^^


Ich arbeite noch net, interessiere mich noch für MMO´s ? 
Doch in 2 bis 3 jahren noch hier? nein sicherlich net =)


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich arbeite noch net, interessiere mich noch für MMO´s ?
> Doch in 2 bis 3 jahren noch hier? nein sicherlich net =)


hm find dasn bissl naja in smiley ausgedrückt so o.O
mmos sind dein hobby warum solltest du iwann das hobby aufgeben? mmos haben doch nix mit kindsein zu tun


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hm find dasn bissl naja in smiley ausgedrückt so o.O
> mmos sind dein hobby warum solltest du iwann das hobby aufgeben? mmos haben doch nix mit kindsein zu tun


MMO´s sind mein Hobby? Wo stehtn das? oO
Spiele allgemein sind mein Hobby, aber ganz sicher nicht im speziellen MMO´s.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

buffed hat ja langsam nicht mehr nur noch mmos wenn ich mir so battleforge und diablo 3 anschaue


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> buffed hat ja langsam nicht mehr nur noch mmos wenn ich mir so battleforge und diablo 3 anschaue


Battleforge = MMORTS
Diablo 3 nicht ganz,allerdings im Battle.net ist es schon eine art MMO...


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

battleforge ist definitiv kein mmo ^^ sry aber das is totaler quatsch und diablo 3 is alles andere als ein mmo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> battleforge ist definitiv kein mmo ^^ sry aber das is totaler quatsch und diablo 3 is alles andere als ein mmo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Battleforge ist ein MMORTS.


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Bei BattleForge handelt es sich um ein "Online-Strategiespiel". Das heißt, das Spiel ist größtenteils darauf ausgelegt, im Multiplayermodus gespielt zu werden


.
Du kannst Battleforge ausschließlich im Multiplayer Modus spielen, dazu gibt es ein paar RP elemente und du bist fast immer in Kontakt mit anderen Leuten.

Und Diablo 3 ist im Battle.net ebenfalls ein MMO. Indem fall ein Action MMO.



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Der Begriff Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Gemeinschaftsspiel (MMOG) bzw. englisch Massively Multiplayer Online Game bezeichnet einen Typ eines Computerspiels, das den Spielern eine virtuelle persistente Welt bietet und von sehr vielen (häufig mehreren tausenden) Spielern (Mehrspieler) gleichzeitig über das Internet gespielt werden kann.
> 
> Typischerweise interagieren und kommunizieren die Spieler miteinander und prägen somit das Fortschreiten der virtuellen Welt gemeinsam.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Dieses Thema is Laaaaangweilig :O

Reden wir lieber über das Paarungsverhalten von Waldameisen...


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieses Thema is Laaaaangweilig :O
> 
> Reden wir lieber über das Paarungsverhalten von Waldameisen...


Geh weg mit den Thema oO


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

dann wär warcraft 3 auch ein mmo
ein mmo heißt für mich mit einem charakter durch die gegend laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> dann wär warcraft 3 auch ein mmo
> ein mmo heißt für mich mit einem charakter durch die gegend laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warcraft 3 ist kein reines MMO. Diablo 3 ist auch kein reines MMO dank dem Solopart, der offline funktioniert.
Battleforge hingegen schon. Ich MUSS immer Online sein im Spiel und ich bin immer in Kontakt mit anderen Menschen und muss sogar mit ihnen zusammen etwas machen.
Und indirekt läufst du in Battleforge auch mit deinen Charackter rum. Immerhin bist du der Skylord und bist immer im Spiel. Trotzdem bewegst du dich durch die Maps.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Senseo anschmeiß ...

This could take a while ...


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

ja das mit dem online sein stimmt schon aber aber in bf kannste auch singlemissionen machen


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja das mit dem online sein stimmt schon aber aber in bf kannste auch singlemissionen machen


Und musst trotzdem online sein und kannst jederzeit mit anderen Spieler reden. Dies ist in Offline spielen nicht möglich.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Damit das mal ein Ende hat ...



> Der Begriff Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Gemeinschaftsspiel (MMOG) bzw. englisch Massively Multiplayer Online Game bezeichnet einen Typ eines Computerspiels, das den Spielern eine virtuelle persistente Welt bietet und von sehr vielen (häufig mehreren tausenden) Spielern (Mehrspieler) gleichzeitig über das Internet gespielt werden kann. Wiki wiki wiki wwwwiiiiikkkkkiiiii


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

naja wie du meinst. hast bestimmt auch recht aber ich bin meiner meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

hat noch wer Brüno schon gesehen?


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juli 2009)

zam hat mich bedroht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Und direkt Pippi in den Augen?


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> zam hat mich bedroht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kein angst, folge mir und du wirst unter der obhut von raptor jesus nichts mehr fürchten müssen...außer wenn raptor jesus hunger hat.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Selber Schuld, trolli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> hat noch wer Brüno schon gesehen?


Leider noch nicht ...



riesentrolli schrieb:


> zam hat mich bedroht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HA HA !



Noxiel schrieb:


> Und direkt Pippi in den Augen?



Uhh, jetzt weiss man wer Nachtschicht hat und uns beaufsichtigt =)


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> zam hat mich bedroht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er meint das gar nicht so


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und direkt Pippi in den Augen?


jaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Ich bin wie Gandalf der Graue, immer zur rechten Zeit am richtigen Ort.


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Leider noch nicht ...


unbedingt machen, ich hab mich bepisst vor lachen und war im dauerfremdschämmodus^^


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Hast du auchn Stab?


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hast du auchn Stab?


hrhr du träumst von alten männern mit zauberstäben? XD


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin wie Gandalf der Graue, immer zur rechten Zeit am richtigen Ort.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

?

Whatever ...

Ich hab das letzte Bier *Insert Random Freudentanz*


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hrhr du träumst von alten männern mit zauberstäben? XD


´Wieso muss ich hier wieder an "Gott" denken oO


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

OMG! southparkstudios.com ist down oO


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin wie Gandalf der Graue, immer zur rechten Zeit am richtigen Ort.


never dann wär der thread hier schon geclosed 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;start=42180


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Hr hr hr, hier spricht Gott gib Gandalf deinen Ring......



Tabuno schrieb:


> never dann wär der thread hier schon geclosed
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;start=42180



Ist doch noch nicht Zwölf.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> unbedingt machen, ich hab mich bepisst vor lachen und war im dauerfremdschämmodus^^



Naja bei Borat war der Fremdschämfaktor ja auch schon sehr groß ... aber laut Freunden ist es bei Brüno ja noch schlimmer =P. Naja werd mal nachem WE (Aion geht vor xD) mal ins Kino gehn und ihn mir anschauen


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> never dann wär der thread hier schon geclosed
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;start=42180


ich kann immer noch nich zocken. der wow shortcut is unerreichbar ans startmenü gepinnt


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Naja bei Borat war der Fremdschämfaktor ja auch schon sehr groß ... aber laut Freunden ist es bei Brüno ja noch schlimmer =P.


oha ja, deutlich schlimmer^^


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ist doch noch nicht Zwölf.


aber sonst is der thread immer ca um 14 uhr zu =)


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aber sonst is der thread immer ca um 14 uhr zu =)


Ausnahme!


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ausnahme+n!


bestätigen die Regel ...

Edit: 888 o0 verdammt vorbei !


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=M...sort_order=desc
Ha langsam wirds eng für Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Hallohoho Gandalf! Taucht nicht nur auf wenn es notwendig ist, nein schließt auch Threads wenn er Bock drauf hat...naja nicht ganz aber es geht in die Richtung.

P.S.: Außerdem will ich den dussligen /close Spammern nicht auch noch Recht geben und zu machen. >_<


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hallohoho Gandalf! Taucht nicht nur auf wenn es notwendig ist, nein schließt auch Threads wenn er Bock drauf hat...naja nicht ganz aber es geht in die Richtung.


Der graue Noxiel oO


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=M...sort_order=desc
> Ha langsam wirds eng für Minas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Bild von Trolli


Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du bist ja auch weit vorne vertreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

User mit mehr als 10.000 Beiträgen dürfen mich auch Nox nennen.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> User mit mehr als 10.000 Beiträgen dürfen mich auch Nox nennen.


Das könnte jetzt als ansporn verstanden werden ... ... ...


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Verdammt... dann muss ich mich noch mehr bemühen "Oh ehrenwerter Noxiel der Graue"


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> User mit mehr als 10.000 Beiträgen dürfen mich auch Nox nennen.


dagegen reich ich eine e-petition ein, denn die 50.000 unterschreiber krieg ich wahrscheinlich eher^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

Belustigt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> User mit mehr als 10.000 Beiträgen dürfen mich auch Nox nennen.


Hallo Nox  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> dagegen reich ich eine e-petition ein, denn die 50.000 unterschreiber krieg ich wahrscheinlich eher^^



Raptor Jesus believes in YOU !


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> User mit mehr als 10.000 Beiträgen dürfen mich auch Nox nennen.


Ach echt? Oh gut,dann absofort Nox =)


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Belustigt mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Grausame Rache !!!*

/zurück vor´s Knie tret


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Wissenschaftsfrage: Steigt die Gefahr gebannt zu werden exponentiell zur Beitragsrate im Bezug zur Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> *Grausame Rache !!!*
> 
> /zurück vor´s Knie tret



Ich trag Knieschoner! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wissenschaftsfrage: Steigt die Gefahr gebannt zu werden exponentiell zur Beitragsrate im Bezug zur Geschwindigkeit?


Definitiv =)


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wissenschaftsfrage: Steigt die Gefahr gebannt zu werden exponentiell zur Beitragsrate im Bezug zur Geschwindigkeit?


exponentiell ? what?


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ja auch fast 10k Posts. :O


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch fast 10k Posts. :O


Noja 6002 Beiträge fehlen noch Skatero


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Raptor Jesus believes in YOU !


wirklich? und ich dachte das beruht nur auf einseitig keit, denn alles was ich auf meine Gebete bekomme ist eine KRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.
vielleicht hilft eine opfergabe, aber wo find ich um die zeit jetzt noch nen kommunist?
hat vielleicht jemand die vorwahl von cuba?


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch fast 10k Posts. :O


heißt du eig skater o oder skatero  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wirklich? und ich dachte das beruht nur auf einseitig keit, denn alles was ich auf meine Gebete bekomme ist eine KRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.
> vielleicht hilft eine opfergabe, aber wo find ich um die zeit jetzt noch nen kommunist?
> hat vielleicht jemand die vorwahl von cuba?


+53


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wirklich? und ich dachte das beruht nur auf einseitig keit, denn alles was ich auf meine Gebete bekomme ist eine KRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.
> vielleicht hilft eine opfergabe, aber wo find ich um die zeit jetzt noch nen kommunist?
> hat vielleicht jemand die vorwahl von cuba?


Ländervorwahl Cuba: +53

Vorwahl La Habana: 7 (Hauptstadt)

Vorwahl von Deutschland nach La Habana: +53(7) oder 0053(7) + Rufnummer


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wissenschaftsfrage: Steigt die Gefahr gebannt zu werden exponentiell zur Beitragsrate im Bezug zur Geschwindigkeit?


Lactose!


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich trag Knieschoner!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*am Knieschoner abprall und die Weichteile erwisch *(Payback is a bitch !)


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Lactose!



Alpha casein!


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

danke an alle die die vorwahl wussten, jetzt nur noch die durchwahl zu castro und raptor jesus zufrieden....oder zummindest weniger hungrig


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Alpha casein!


ahhh, mir gehen die toll klingenden fachwörter aus xD
halt warte: Meecrop ^^

edit: sorry für doppelpost, dachte da hätte bestimmt wieder jemand gepostet >.<


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Such sie dir selber.
http://www.infobel.com/de/world/index.aspx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Alpha casein!


Kappa-Casein ... 

Mir fällt grade auf, das ich mir in den letzten 2 Monaten 5 PS 3 Spiele gekauft habe, die aber ingesamt erst 10 min gespielt habe. Geldverschwendung -.-


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Mir ist langweilig, da mache ich meistens irgendwelche dumme Dinge. Lässt sich einer von Euch vielleicht freiwillig bannen?


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Mir fällt grade auf, das ich mir in den letzten 2 Monaten 5 PS 3 Spiele gekauft habe, die aber ingesamt erst 10 min gespielt habe. Geldverschwendung -.-


geht mir auch so deswegen bin ich kein konsolero mehr^^


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig, da mache ich meistens irgendwelche dumme Dinge. Lässt sich einer von Euch vielleicht freiwillig bannen?


gibt das denn ein achievment?


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig, da mache ich meistens irgendwelche dumme Dinge. Lässt sich einer von Euch vielleicht freiwillig bannen?


also ich mag schreibsperren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

grad zurück von pelham 123.... iwie komisches remake :S


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig, da mache ich meistens irgendwelche dumme Dinge. Lässt sich einer von Euch vielleicht freiwillig bannen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht solltest du lieber im Wow-Forum schauen, da lechzen teilweise ja doch ein paar Leute danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

ich merk grad das southparkstudios wegen der in  1h kommenden deutschen variante down ist. wieder etwas weswegen der deutsche das arschloch ist^^


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Dachte ich mir schon irgendwie GrüneBrille. Dabei habe ich das Original erst vor ein paar Monaten gesehen.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Du kannst mich bannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du mir aber auch so ne Grüne Schicht im Avatarbereich gibst, und ich nen Ehrentitel bekomme.

Und du nach 20 Min meinen Bann auflöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir schon irgendwie GrüneBrille. Dabei habe ich das Original erst vor ein paar Monaten gesehen.


Das Original hab ich leider noch nicht gesehen, nur mein vater^^
der war vom remake noch n bissl enttäuschter als ich :>
obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass einige stellen gut waren, so war das irgendwie verschwendetes potenzial


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig, da mache ich meistens irgendwelche dumme Dinge. Lässt sich einer von Euch vielleicht freiwillig bannen?


Hmm freiwillig bannen... klingt amüsant


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du kannst mich bannen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehe ich aus wie die Wohlfahrt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber meine Langeweile ist eh verflogen, von daher wird keiner gebannt. Sorry!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm freiwillig bannen... klingt amüsant


plx ban razyl, den alten postcounterpusher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Noxiel schrieb:


> Sehe ich aus wie die Wohlfahrt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Q_Q


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sehe ich aus wie die Wohlfahrt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schade



Grüne schrieb:


> plx ban razyl, den alten postcounterpusher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Macht, was ihr nicht lassen könnt oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Macht, was ihr nicht lassen könnt oO


so lapidar antwortest du auf meine posts? /slap :<


----------



## Terandolus (15. Juli 2009)

Abend zusammen, was läuft heute ?


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Kennt ihr die Awesome-Reihe auf Youtube? Diese Serie, die Spiele verarscht?


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> so lapidar antwortest du auf meine posts? /slap :<


Naja, wenn du mich bannen willst ==> Report Button oO
Ist doch wohl kein Problem für dich kleiner.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist doch wohl kein Problem für dich kleiner.


ich kann dich nicht bannen lassen... du ... bist...mein...vater


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich kann dich nicht bannen lassen... du ... bist...mein...vater


Wie du das wohl rausgefunden hast =/


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich kann dich nicht bannen lassen... du ... bist...mein...vater


Ich sage es dir nochmal: Du bist nicht mein Sohn,ich leugne dich einfach oO


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Gentest Natürlich


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

lapidar... /golfclap
da hat wohl jemand einen duden neben sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Wie du das wohl rausgefunden hast =/


buffed forum ;S
btw epic need:
http://www.welt.de/motor/article2114737/Me...=14&pbpnr=0


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gentest Natürlich


Du hast mich noch nicht auf Igno =/ ?
Verdammt -.-


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> buffed forum ;S
> btw epic need:
> http://www.welt.de/motor/article2114737/Me...=14&pbpnr=0


Kauf dir einen oO Du bist doch ein stinkreicher Junge


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kauf dir einen oO Du bist doch ein stinkreicher Junge


klar, vor allem weils den wagen nur noch 2 ma weltweit geben soll >_<


----------



## Lillyan (15. Juli 2009)

Hat hier irgendwer Harry Potter geschaut? Kann man sich den neuesten Teil anschauen ohne die vorher gesehen zu haben und trotzdem ein bißchen was verstehen? *zähneknirsch*


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> klar, vor allem weils den wagen nur noch 2 ma weltweit geben soll >_<


Wie gesagt, du bist stinkreich oO

@ Lilly:
Schau dir die anderen erst an =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hat hier irgendwer Harry Potter geschaut? Kann man sich den neuesten Teil anschauen ohne die vorher gesehen zu haben und trotzdem ein bißchen was verstehen? *zähneknirsch*


ein bißchen was bestimmt... wenn dir jemand eine ganz kurze erklärung gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, du bist stinkreich oO


kewl, gar nicht gewusst


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ein bißchen was bestimmt... wenn dir jemand eine ganz kurze erklärung gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Naja, einen größeren Überblick brauch sie schon
2. Tja du Nap!


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kewl, gar nicht gewusst



Meistens wissen es deine Freunde vor dir ... die sind dann auch alle ganz nett.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Meistens wissen es deine Freunde vor dir ... die sind dann auch alle ganz nett.


xD


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Du hast mich noch nicht auf Igno =/ ?
> Verdammt -.-



Diese Ehre wurde nur einer Person zu Teil. udn ich bin froh, dass diese Person sich jezz nicht hier is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Diese Ehre wurde nur einer Person zu Teil. udn ich bin froh, dass diese Person sich jezz nicht hier is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


night falls? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> buffed forum ;S
> btw epic need:
> http://www.welt.de/motor/article2114737/Me...=14&pbpnr=0


ich kann dir son stern besorgen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich kann dir son stern besorgen^^


anon delivers? xD


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> anon delivers? xD


anon delivered several times and will go on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> night falls?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


( . )  ,.,  ( * ) Mal den teufel nicht an die Wand! Pscht!


----------



## Lillyan (15. Juli 2009)

Bärgs, ich geh aber schon Samstag ins Kino ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> anon delivered several times and will go on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab mir vorhin so den arsch abgelacht:
http://fukung.net/v/14211/69450ba154f246d2...6b6693f522b.jpg


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Bärgs, ich geh aber schon Samstag ins Kino ^^


Ich net,ich wart bis zum Dezember \o/ DvD fassung sind immer noch am besten.
Aber David Yates macht den Film trotzdem großartig und nein Ich habe den Film noch nicht gesehen, aber einige Reviews gelesen. 2 Deutsche Zeitschriften schreiben es ist ein mieser HP Film,viele englische und amerikanische sagen es ist der beste HP Film aller zeiten oO


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Bärgs, ich geh aber schon Samstag ins Kino ^^



Kurzer Überblick was in den Büchern passierte (ich übernehme keine Haftung für Spoiler etc)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/kultur/279/409053/text/


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Die Deutschen Zeitschriften kritisieren ja auch immer nur rum. Schliesslich macht man so das meiste Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit Komplimenten kommen die ned weit.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Juli 2009)

Prima... das reicht vielleicht für den gaaaanz groben Überblick ^^

Vielleicht schau ich ja auch was anderes, aber die Möglichkeit besteht, dass ich den sehe.

Zu den Kritiken: Der Trailer hat mir richtig gut gefallen... ich gebe ohnehin meist nicht viel auf die Meinung von Kritikern, da mein Geschmack oftmals sehr seltsam ist :>


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

hat hier grad jemand anon erwähnt?



edit: Lillyan, guck Brüno, notfalls komm ich auch mit =D


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Die Deutschen Zeitschriften kritisieren ja auch immer nur rum. Schliesslich macht man so das meiste Geld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kommt drauf an. kannst auch mit komplimenten viel machen (geschmiert werden unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> hat hier grad jemand anon erwähnt?



Oh man ... was für eine unangenehme Stimme. *Mehr BIER !*


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> *Mehr BIER !*


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Ungültige Parameter =/

Edit: WTF! Im Quote funzt es o0


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> WTF! Im Quote funzt es o0


oÔ


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Was? Jemand kennt Korpiklaani? Ich liebe ihre Song! ja, ich versteh den Text ned... aber der Sound is hammer! 
Ich hab die Cd mti dem Song^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Prima... das reicht vielleicht für den gaaaanz groben Überblick ^^
> 
> Vielleicht schau ich ja auch was anderes, aber die Möglichkeit besteht, dass ich den sehe.
> 
> Zu den Kritiken: Der Trailer hat mir richtig gut gefallen... ich gebe ohnehin meist nicht viel auf die Meinung von Kritikern, da mein Geschmack oftmals sehr seltsam ist :>


Ich hab jedes Buch mind. 2 mal gelesen und jeden Film mind. 2mal gesehen, vondaher muss ich mir den Film anschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Ich muss noch der gefangene von Askabarn noch anschauen... hab mittlerweile aber den überblick verloren, wieviele Teile es schon gibt.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> edit: Lillyan, guck Brüno, notfalls komm ich auch mit =D


Der läuft erst später, weil in 3 von 7 Säälen Harry Potter gezeigt wird -.-


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

ein mod muss mir kurz bitte mal sagen ob ich meine signatur wirklich entfernen muss. ich wurde gerade von einem buffed-user/in darauf hingewiesend as in der netiquette steht, das ich in avatar und signatur keine politischen sachen haben darf( es stimmt wohl leider auch), aber vielleicht krieg ich ja von den lieben mods hier nen sonderstatus?^^


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Der läuft erst später, weil in 3 von 7 Säälen Harry Potter gezeigt wird -.-



3 von 7 o0 Naja ... Hype und so. Bevor jemand 1 o. 2 Tage warten muss =/

So ... mein Motto für heute Abend !


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Tear: das Problem is, dass enn man jemandem ne Ausnahme Macht, es alle anderen auch haben wollen :/

Btw: ich geh bald off. Geh DotA Zoggn... kommt wer mit?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

boah wie mich das grad anpisst... zum 10. ma addet mich claudia hattitten...>_< dabei sperr ichs immer :S



Benji9 schrieb:


> Btw: ich geh bald off. Geh DotA Zoggn... kommt wer mit?^^



wtf?


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tear: das Problem is, dass enn man jemandem ne Ausnahme Macht, es alle anderen auch haben wollen :/


das mag sein, aber neben den anderen dingen die man in den erwähnten sachen nicht haben darf, verblasst doch das mit politik schon ziemlich. zumal ich das ja da nicht werbend rein gesetzt habe(wenn auch mit verlinkung zur hp)


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> boah wie mich das grad anpisst... zum 10. ma addet +m?ich claudia hattitten...>_< dabei sperr ichs immer :S



Geiler Name xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Geiler Name xD


ja son scheiss spambot eben >_<


und ja, es muss noch ein m dahin xD


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

DotA ist ein Spiel, welches ausschliesslich in Warcraft III TfT gespielt werden kann. Sie wurde von den Usern selbst erfunden. Ist super und sorgt dafür, dass auch heute noch viele Menschen sich im Battle-net von warcraft aufhalten. Es ist eine richtige Subkultur.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> DotA ist ein Spiel, welches ausschliesslich in Warcraft III TfT gespielt werden kann. Sie wurde von den Usern selbst erfunden. Ist super und sorgt dafür, dass auch heute noch viele Menschen sich im Battle-net von warcraft aufhalten. Es ist eine richtige Subkultur.


ich weiss, was dota ist -.-
ich beziehe mich darauf, dass du meinst, dass du bald off gehst, aber dota zocken gehst.


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja son scheiss spambot eben >_<



Tja ... ich hab schon lange allem ausser Skype abgeschworen. Was so mancher Freund denkt, das ich von einem auf den anderen Tag nicht mehr mit IcQ on war *hehehe*


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Ich benutze das Wörtchen "off" immer, wenn ich einen Ort verlasse. Hier wäre es das Buffed-forum.
Ich meine damit nicht zwingend Offline und kann dementsprechend als Slang behandelt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich benutze das Wörtchen "off" immer, wenn ich einen Ort verlasse. Hier wäre es das Buffed-forum.


"mama, papa, ich geh ma off"
"wTf 50hnem4nn, du bleibst hier lulz"


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> "mama, papa, ich geh ma off"
> "wTf 50hnem4nn, du bleibst hier lulz"



ääh, ja so ungefähr. Ich versuche diese Wort auch im RL einzuprägen, damit ich mich von den anderen mit meiner einzigartigen Sprache abheben kann xD


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Oh man ... ich leg mich in´s Bett. 

Grade nochmal über den Thread zu Zam's Geburstag gestolpert und denke grade ... "WTF, alles Gute ... ist Zam gestorben ?" Mein Hirn ist ... kaputt. See you tomorrow ...

Aloha


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> [...]
> Aloha


lawl... gn8 :>


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

bedeutet das, das du nicht afk sagst, sondern ofk?


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Bye Aero.

Damn. Ich muss die neueste Dota-Vers uppen >.< In letzter zeit gab es recht viele Updates...


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

So bin auch wieder da.
Mein Pc ist abgestürzt, da hab ich ihn mal entstaubt.

Nacht Aero_one


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich benutze das Wörtchen "off" immer, wenn ich einen Ort verlasse.



draußen im Caffe "du Sandra hör mal ich muss nun off bis später" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Wb Skatero.

Snakedoc: Noch isses ned soweit. Aber ich übe fleissig dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> draußen im Caffe "du Sandra hör mal ich muss nun off bis später"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Beim Sex käms aber sicher cool. 

"So Schatz, ich bin off." Runterrollen, aufstehen, anziehen, weggehen.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Beim Sex käms aber sicher cool.
> 
> "So Schatz, ich bin off." Runterrollen, aufstehen, anziehen, weggehen.



LOL xD


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Beim Sex käms aber sicher cool.
> 
> "So Schatz, ich bin off." Runterrollen, aufstehen, anziehen, weggehen.



Rofl, ich lieg unterm Tisch xD


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Rofl, ich lieg unterm Tisch xD


also off vom sofa?^^


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Ne, off vom Rollstuhl^^
Ich geh mal off. Muss aufs Klo :=)


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

re

Edit:??? Hab ich alle vergrault mit meinem "off"? Oder liegt ihr auch unterm Tisch? *kopf kratz*


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> re
> 
> Edit:??? Hab ich alle vergrault mit meinem "off"? Oder liegt ihr auch unterm Tisch? *kopf kratz*


Alle vergrault.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

So, geh jezz wirklich off. Dota startet^^


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

hab eben gespielt und hab immer geleavt weil meine allies auf meiner line immer geleavt sind ._.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hab eben gespielt und hab immer geleavt weil meine allies auf meiner line immer geleavt sind ._.


Noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## izabul (16. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hallo


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

wieder ne menge zweitnicks unterwegs hier


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wieder ne menge zweitnicks unterwegs hier


Jap, dass es die Leute einfach nicht lassen können...


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wieder ne menge zweitnicks unterwegs hier


ich will namen ^^


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap, dass es die Leute einfach nicht lassen können...


tjo aber onubaT war der beste zweitnick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> tjo aber onubaT war der beste zweitnick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war zugleich auch der dümmste...


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich will namen ^^


Gibts nicht. Schweigepflicht und so


----------



## Skatero (16. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> tjo aber onubaT war der beste zweitnick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achja Onur die Fledermaus (Onu® Bat)

So hab mit einen Thonsalat gemacht.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

naja ich verdächtige im moment ziemlich viele leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl ist sicher ein Zweitnick!


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gibts nicht. Schweigepflicht und so


ach komm schon 
Raptor Jesus würde dich danach auch von der Sünde des Schweigebruchs rein fressen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Razyl ist sicher ein Zweitnick!


Klar,was sonst?


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

jo raziel is sein richtiger nick


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

NAbend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## izabul (16. Juli 2009)

gutenabend jigsaw schön das du der party joinst


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juli 2009)

LFG LFG LFG LFG  4 NS (NACHT SCHWÄRMER, HIGH END RAID!!!)  PLX /INV!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> LFG LFG LFG LFG  4 NS (NACHT SCHWÄRMER, HIGH END RAID!!!)  PLX /INV!


----------



## Skatero (16. Juli 2009)

lool wie Kanonji "oh my god" sagt.

rofl


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> LFG LFG LFG LFG  4 NS (NACHT SCHWÄRMER, HIGH END RAID!!!)  PLX /INV!


Dummer Spammer da...


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juli 2009)

Beiträge: 12.039​ vs.​ Beiträge: 1.984​
Am aktivsten in:  	Gott & die Welt​ vs​ Am aktivsten in:  	PC - Technik​( 9644 Beiträge / 80% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )​ ( 891 Beiträge / 45% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )​
Who's Spammer now, Bitch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gibts nicht. Schweigepflicht und so


*die Gummihandschuhe der grausamen Folter übertreif* So ist das also....


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Who's Spammer now, Bitch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich spamme nicht. Ich unterhalte mich auf höchstem *hust hust* niveau mit diesen ganzen Doktoren in diesen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lillyan schrieb:


> *die Gummihandschuhe der grausamen Folter übertreif* So ist das also....


Sollte ich Angst bekommen?


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juli 2009)

hmm, kriegs nicht richtig formatiert, shice -.- sieht kaka aus so -.- xD


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> hmm, kriegs nicht richtig formatiert, shice -.- sieht *kaka* aus so -.- xD


Lass mal Kaká aus den Spiel ok?


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Who's Spammer now, Bitch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn ich sowas schreibe wär ich gebannt


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wenn ich sowas schreibe wär ich gebannt


Selbst wenn du schon "Blödmann" schreibst,wärst du gebannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *die Gummihandschuhe der grausamen Folter übertreif* So ist das also....


Ich habe nichts gesehen und nichts gemacht!!!! 



Razyl schrieb:


> Lass mal Kaká aus den Spiel ok?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## izabul (16. Juli 2009)

ist doch ein ganz normales wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gesehen und nichts gemacht!!!!


Lilly will nur mal sehen, ob an deinen Körper alles ok ist =)


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du schon "Blödmann" schreibst,wärst du gebannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt^^


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juli 2009)

warum bei Skatero?


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> warum bei Skatero?


Weil er auch auf deinen Quote geantwortet hat und ich rein gar nichts mit der Sache zu tun habe.


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juli 2009)

.... 

Egal, ich geh schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Egal, ich geh schlafen
> 
> ...


Gute Nacht Lillyan


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Egal, ich geh schlafen
> 
> ...



Gn8


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Egal, ich geh schlafen
> 
> ...


Wie, nun willste doch net mehr Skatero untersuchen? Pff,du kannst dich auch nie entscheiden oder?
Naja gute nacht Lilly, schlaf gut =)


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

*----------Stille----------​*


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Egal, ich geh schlafen
> 
> ...


Und meine schon vor na halben Stunde geschriebenen PN kräftig ignoriert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

So ich bin weg, gute nacht euch allen,schlaft gut...
Schlagt euch net gegenseitig die Birne ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Und meine schon vor na halben Stunde geschriebenen PN kräftig ignoriert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nope, intern zur diskussion gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nope, intern zur diskussion gestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann hab ich nichts gesagt^^


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nope, intern zur diskussion gestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jetzt aber husch ins bett^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)




----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Bist zu spät. Die regelmässigen Spammer sind off.

Ps: Huhu! Hab ne kurze DotA-Pause eingelegt


----------



## Skatero (16. Juli 2009)

Ich gehe nun auch offline.

Achja ich gehe bis Samstag in die Ferien. (Holland)
Also macht keinen Unsinn in meiner Abwesenheit, aber wird ja eh nichts los sein... ohne mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Bist zu spät. Die regelmässigen Spammer sind off.
> 
> Ps: Huhu! Hab ne kurze DotA-Pause eingelegt


Wiso zu spät? Bin schon lange hier aber ich habe mich nur gefragt, wo alle hin sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Btw. Ich glaube jemand aus meiner früheren Schule geht in deine Kirche.

Edit: Gn8 Skatero


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Gut Nacht Skatero^^ Mach uns ein paar schöne Fotos und zeig sie hier im schwärmer^^


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Bist zu spät. Die regelmässigen Spammer sind off.
> 
> Ps: Huhu! Hab ne kurze DotA-Pause eingelegt


ich würd ma gern 1vs1 dota gegen dich .. dich pwnen halt


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Ach echt? Wie alt isser denn? Und geht er auch ihn des in Zürich?


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich würd ma gern 1vs1 dota gegen dich .. dich pwnen halt



Nein. Bin zu low für 1on1.


----------



## Glun (16. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen die Damen & Herren :>


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach echt? Wie alt isser denn? Und geht er auch ihn des in Zürich?



Eigentlich ist es eine und ja sie geht auch in Zürich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob es die gleiche ist.

Zam antwortet nie auf meine PNs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wiso zu spät? Bin schon lange hier aber ich habe mich nur gefragt, wo alle hin sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Raptor Jesus war wohl hungrig...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Glun schrieb:


> Guten Morgen die Damen & Herren :>



Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es eine und ja sie geht auch in Zürich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob es die gleiche ist.
> 
> Zam antwortet nie auf meine PNs
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie alt is se denn? vllt kenn ich sie ja^^ und wies ihr name?

Und zam is immer viel beschäftigt. Kannst dir denken, wieviele Pn's er so bekommt.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Raptor Jesus war wohl hungrig...



Wuhu ein hoch auf die magische Mies... äh auf RaptorJesus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nein. Bin zu low für 1on1.


na dann ein -ar 5v5


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Wie alt is se denn? vllt kenn ich sie ja^^ und wies ihr name?
> ...


Hmm sie ist 15 und ihr Name ist Schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> na dann ein -ar 5v5



Deal. Wie is dein Nic? Dnan kann ich dich adden und weiss, welche du invst^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. Juli 2009)

Jemand noch hier? :>


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hmm sie ist 15 und ihr Name ist Schwarz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nee,d er name sagt mir nix....
Willste mich veralbern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder is das der nachname?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Jemand noch hier? :>


Jaaaa! Was sollte dein Ava darstellen?


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Deal. Wie is dein Nic? Dnan kann ich dich adden und weiss, welche du invst^^


GoSu]O_o[WiN
aber eher heute abend oder heute nachmittag kp ich tel noch grade mitm kumpel und bin zu müde for odta *g*


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. Juli 2009)

Mal selbst gemalt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pure Langeweile.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Jemand noch hier? :>


Raptor Jesus ist überall und nirgendwo.............be prepared


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nee,d er name sagt mir nix....
> Willste mich veralbern?
> 
> 
> ...


Lol natürlich ist das der Nachname und im Gegensatz zu den meisten hier will ich dich nicht veralbern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Mal selbst gemalt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hehe dachte schon, das sollte Mr Papaya sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Lol natürlich ist das der Nachname und im Gegensatz zu den meisten hier will ich dich nicht veralbern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer veralbert dennn ihn? oO


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Lol natürlich ist das der Nachname und im Gegensatz zu den meisten hier will ich dich nicht veralbern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Wow. Jemand der mich nicht veralbern will^^Dafür bekommste nen Ehrentitel^^

Aba selbst wenn du mir den Vornamen nennst, kanns sein,d ass ich sie doch ned kenn. Ich kann mir Name nie merken -.-


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wer veralbert dennn ihn? oO



Keine Ahnung. Von den hier anwesenden wohl niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Bald geh ich wieder Dota spielen... Wer nochw as sagn willö, musses jezz tun^^


----------



## Night falls (16. Juli 2009)

Iwer bock auf ne Runde DotA im Bnet?
Bin in nem chatchannel, schreibt mich an. Nickname: Pest 
(kann leider nicht hosten)


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wow. Jemand der mich nicht veralbern will^^Dafür bekommste nen Ehrentitel^^
> 
> Aba selbst wenn du mir den Vornamen nennst, kanns sein,d ass ich sie doch ned kenn. Ich kann mir Name nie merken -.-


demnach war deine frage nach ihrem namen so ziemlich ne nullnummer^^

edit: @ night falls.
dürfte die angabe deines geburtsjahres und wohnorts nicht etwas gefährlich für deine identität als anonymous sein?


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Iwer bock auf ne Runde DotA im Bnet?
> Bin in nem chatchannel, schreibt mich an. Nickname: Pest
> (kann leider nicht hosten)


nen andern mal wie gesagt
mein nick ist GoSu]O_o[WiN


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wow. Jemand der mich nicht veralbern will^^Dafür bekommste nen Ehrentitel^^
> 
> Aba selbst wenn du mir den Vornamen nennst, kanns sein,d ass ich sie doch ned kenn. Ich kann mir Name nie merken -.-



Hattet ihr letztens irgend so eine Konfirmations-Disco-Feier?


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hattet ihr letztens irgend so eine Konfirmations-Disco-Feier?


Jop hatten wir^^Ich war der Typ im Anzug hinter der Bar (Mann sah ich geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jop hatten wir^^Ich war der Typ im Anzug hitner der Bar (Man, sah ich geil aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du hast da ein "N" mit einem "L" vertauscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jop hatten wir^^Ich war der Typ im Anzug hitner der Bar (Man, sah ich geil aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo war da eig auch eingeladen von der besagten Kollegin aber habe leider verpennt.
Man war die wütend...unschön!


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Nein, ich hab das t mitm n vertauscht. Ist schong efixt.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> du hast da ein "N" mit einem "L" vertauscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol du erinnerst mich irgendwie voll an den Typ mit dem Family Guy Fisch als Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Jo war da eig auch eingeladen von der besagten Kollegin aber habe leider verpennt.
> Man war die wütend...unschön!


Da haste aber was verpasst! ich habe superleckere Toast gemacht. So in Dreieck geschnitten und belegt mit: Entweder Ei und Schinken, mit Lachs und Tomate, oder mit Thunfisch.
Zudem gabs ganz viele Früchtespiesse.

ich hab mir saumühe gegeben^^


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Lol du erinnerst mich irgendwie voll an den Typ mit dem Family Guy Fisch als Ava
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das IST der Fischmensch...
Aber ich mag ihn^^Trotz Raptor Jesus.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Lol du erinnerst mich irgendwie voll an den Typ mit dem Family Guy Fisch als Ava
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


man ist wer man ist, hab den ava gestern gewechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Raptor Jesus mag auch dich, wenn auch scharf angebraten mit Löwensenf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem ist das nicht bös gemeint. ein Buddha Raptor passt bloß auf das Sterbeding nicht


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Da haste aber was verpasst! ich habe superleckere Toast gemacht. So in Dreieck geschnitten und belegt mit: Entweder Ei und Schinken, mit Lachs und Tomate, oder mit Thunfisch.
> Zudem gabs ganz viele Früchtespiesse.
> 
> ich hab mir saumühe gegeben^^



Esse kein Fleisch/Fisch von daher waren die paar Stunden Schlaf schon besser.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> man ist wer man ist, hab den ava gestern gewechselt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach dann hat mich mein Gefühl ja doch nicht getäuscht. Und warum hast du jetzt ein Senfglas als Ava?


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Hatte ja auch viele Fruchtspiesse gegeben.  Nunja. Trotz vieler Hektik und Spontanität haben wir doch noch alles hingekriegt um einen gelungenen Tag gehabt^^

Du weisst gar ned, wieviele Schwierigkeiten wir hatten..


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

bin mal off gute nacht zusammen


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

Ich hab grad eine Andy Warhol phase

btw: kein fleisch? oO

edit: nacht tabuno


----------



## Glun (16. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin mal off gute nacht zusammen



Nachti


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht, Tabuno.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Ich hab grad eine Andy Warhol phase
> 
> btw: kein fleisch? oO
> 
> edit: nacht tabuno



n8 Tabuno

Jo meine Familie isst schon lange kein Fleisch mehr also schon bevor ich geboren wurde und darum vermisse ich es auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Benji kennst du evt einen Steven? Habe den Nachnamen leider vergessen aber ich glaube der geht auch in deine Kirche.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> n8 Tabuno
> 
> Jo meine Familie isst schon lange kein Fleisch mehr also schon bevor ich geboren wurde und darum vermisse ich es auch nicht
> 
> ...


hat man dir die wahl gelassen ob du fleisch isst oder direkt mit anerzogen?
immerhin sind die eiweiße im fleisch wichtig zum muskelaufbau und hilft dem hirn beim wachstum


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Als Kidn hast du auch kein Fleisch gegessen? Ist dass nciht ungesund?


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Als Kidn hast du auch kein Fleisch gegessen? Ist dass nciht ungesund?


nicht direkt ungesund, aber ich wette das jiggsaw etwas unter der durchschnittsgröße ist(nichts für ungut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Gehe off, wegen Dota. Ja ich kenne nen Steve.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Ach shit. Wurde rausgekickt.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> hat man dir die wahl gelassen ob du fleisch isst oder direkt mit anerzogen?
> immerhin sind die eiweiße im fleisch wichtig zum muskelaufbau und hilft dem hirn beim wachstum



Ne ich hatte schon die Wahl aber da ich es gar nicht anders kannte, brauchte ich es auch nicht.
Probiert habe ich es natürlich schon aber ich fands auch gar nicht so lecker ( Ob meine Mutter das Fleisch wohl absichtlich hässlich gekocht hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ausserdem gibt es auch andere Produkte mit viel Eiweiss.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

ich bin dann auch mal weg, frasier hat angefangen^^


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ne ich hatte schon die Wahl aber da ich es gar nicht anders kannte, brauchte ich es auch nicht.
> Probiert habe ich es natürlich schon aber ich fands auch gar nicht so lecker ( Ob meine Mutter das Fleisch wohl absichtlich hässlich gekocht hat?
> 
> 
> ...


aber keine pflanzlichen


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

na, wenn du ohne Fleisch leben kannst, hab ich nix dagegen^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nicht direkt ungesund, aber ich wette das jiggsaw etwas unter der durchschnittsgröße ist(nichts für ungut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne überhaupt nicht. Denke ich liege ziemlich im Durchschnitt.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> na, wenn du ohne Fleisch leben kannst, hab ich nix dagegen^^



Ausserdem spart man viel Geld, wenn man kein Fleisch isst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Och ne, alle weg?


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Ich bin WIEDER weg. Dota startet.


----------



## Glun (16. Juli 2009)

ich bin noch da so grob  mehr im S&F Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel Spaß Benji9


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> aber keine pflanzlichen


    * Fleisch
    * Fisch
    * Eier
    * Milchprodukte (Käse und Quark)
    * Nüsse
    * Hülsenfrüchte (Soja: 41,6 %)

Sind alles gute Eiweisslieferanten.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ausserdem spart man viel Geld, wenn man kein Fleisch isst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das würde ich als eher subjektive wahrnehmung vermuten.
gemüse etc ist durch den neuen bio-trend ziemlich teuer geworden und da pflanzliche nahrung nicht so gehaltvoll ist wie fleisch oder kombiniertes essen, sollte man auch mehr von essen .
mein whopper menü ist auch billiger als der salat^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das würde ich als eher subjektive wahrnehmung vermuten.
> gemüse etc ist durch den neuen bio-trend ziemlich teuer geworden und da pflanzliche nahrung nicht so gehaltvoll ist wie fleisch oder kombiniertes essen, sollte man auch mehr von essen .
> mein whopper menü ist auch billiger als der salat^^



Ja aber Vegetarier ernähren sich ja nicht nur von Gemüse. ( zumindest ich nicht )
Ich weiss nicht wie es in Deutschland ist, aber in der Schweiz ist Fleisch ziemlich teuer und ich denke schon, dass man dadurch spart.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Ich ernähre mich ausschliesslich von Teigwaren. Also Spagetthi und Nudeln und so^^


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> * Fleisch
> * Fisch
> * Eier
> * Milchprodukte (Käse und Quark)
> ...


eier haben erstaunlicherweise garnichtmal so viel eiweiß.  anonsten sind die beiden letzt genannten die einzig pflanzlichen und soja kann man auch nicht jeden tag essen (vom empfinden her, nicht wegen problemen)


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> eier haben erstaunlicherweise garnichtmal so viel eiweiß.  anonsten sind die beiden letzt genannten die einzig pflanzlichen und soja kann man auch nicht jeden tag essen (vom empfinden her, nicht wegen problemen)



Doch zum Beispiel Tofu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiss dass viele Tofu nicht mögen aber wenn man ihn gut mariniert ist Tofu echt lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Andere Hülsenfrüchte würde ich auch nicht jeden Tag essen aber eher wegen dem Umfeld und nicht wegen mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Wieder re. Die Letzten Dotas waren ziemlich lausig...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Wb

Ich muss jetzt noch was schreiben, damits kein 1-Wort Post wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. Juli 2009)

moin


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So geh jetzt mal schlafen. Gn8


----------



## izabul (16. Juli 2009)

gutenacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. Juli 2009)

last post? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## izabul (16. Juli 2009)

endlich schreibt mal jemand wieder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (16. Juli 2009)

wieder da


----------



## izabul (16. Juli 2009)

wieder da?wo warst du den?^^


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (16. Juli 2009)

Draussen xD


----------



## izabul (16. Juli 2009)

haha okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (16. Juli 2009)

So noch 50 Minuten und die Nachtschicht ist für heute vorbei. Dann gehts nach Hause und es werden Dailys gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (16. Juli 2009)

Bin mal wieder weg^^ Gn8ii


----------



## izabul (16. Juli 2009)

yo bb


----------



## mookuh (16. Juli 2009)

Abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Aloha

Edit: Wuhuu ... morgen endlich wieder Aion. Ich glaub ich verschenk morgen unter den blutrünstigern Usern noch meinen alten Key =P


----------



## mookuh (16. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aloha
> 
> Edit: Wuhuu ... morgen endlich wieder Aion. Ich glaub ich verschenk morgen unter den blutrünstigern Usern noch meinen alten Key =P



NEED =)


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Freu mich auch schon riesig auf die Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Um welche Zeit startet sie den?


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Gute Frage... hab bis jetzt noch nichts gelesen diesbezüglich. Hoffentlich net iwann. um 22.00 Uhr =/


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Jo das wäre echt n bisschen blöd.
12:00 wäre perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jop hatten wir^^Ich war der Typ im Anzug hinter der Bar *(Mann sah ich geil aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jap, Träume sind schon was schönes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend Nachtschwärmer


----------



## mookuh (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap, Träume sind schon was schönes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Abend

der war fies ;>


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> der war fies ;>


Abend Mookuh und wieso fies? oO


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> wieso fies? oO



Weil du ein offensichtlich positives Ereigniss mit deinen Kommentar negativ bewertet hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso KEY IST WEG ! Also keine Pns mehr =/


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Weil du ein offensichtlich positives Ereigniss mit deinen Kommentar negativ bewertet hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och, das ist der Benji gewohnt...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Weil du ein offensichtlich positives Ereigniss mit deinen Kommentar negativ bewertet hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer ist der glückliche?
Phhuu zum Glück habe ich meinen bei Buffed gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Mookuh und wieso fies? oO



verdammt ich hab mich verlesen -__- 

vergiss es einfach...


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och, das ist der Benji gewohnt...


Lol xD



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wer ist der glückliche?
> Phhuu zum Glück habe ich meinen bei Buffed gewonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schweigepflicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wer ist der glückliche?
> Phhuu zum Glück habe ich meinen bei Buffed gewonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin jetzt glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Lol xD


Da gibts nichts zu lachen.



mookuh schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haste ne extra Portion Gras bekommen?


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haste ne extra Portion Gras bekommen?



Er bekommt dieses We ne extra Portion Atreia xD


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Er bekommt dieses We ne extra Portion Atreia xD


Geh weg mit Aion =)


----------



## mookuh (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haste ne extra Portion Gras bekommen?




Vielleicht....


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Vielleicht....


das würd ich aber nicht essen...


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh weg mit Aion =)


no one lives forever ist steinalt^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Vielleicht....


Oder wars doch ein Stich mit der Heugabel?


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Hai


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> no one lives forever ist steinalt^^


Und weiter?

@ Crackmack:
Wo siehst du hier ein Meerestier?


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

DA!!!11


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> DA!!!11


Meinst du eventuell "DÄ", die Abkürzung für die "Die Ärzte"?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> DA!!!11


zomg was ein suchti


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meinst du eventuell "DÄ", die Abkürzung für die "Die Ärzte"?



Der war schwach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl wen ich deine Sig anschau muss ich wieder ma KOTOR II spielen


----------



## mookuh (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> DA!!!11


wooow



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Gz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und weiter?


naja bin grad über deinen blog gestolpert. hatte das mal aus so nem spielemagazin


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl wen ich deine Sig anschau muss ich wieder ma KOTOR II spielen


Crackmack, wenn ich dich wieder anseh, muss ich dich wieder verhauen 

@ Tabuno:
Und weiter? Ist doch egal obs steinalt ist? oO


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Du mich verhaun?


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Du mich verhaun?


Ja. Sogut wie jeder könnte das hier...
Obwohl bei Brille bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh weg mit Aion =)



Jeder hat andere Vorlieben ... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- extra trennstrich 

Aion startet btw. laut kurzer Google Recherche um 21.00 Uhr. Scheiße =/


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Tabuno:
> Und weiter? Ist doch egal obs steinalt ist? oO


spiele die schlecht sind und steinalt sollte man nicht wieder ausgraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Du mich verhaun?


ach komm, du mit deinem durch suchtzeln verursachten muskelschwund kannst doch nix ausrichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Ja. Sogut wie jeder könnte das hier...
> Obwohl bei Brille bin ich mir nicht sicher.



pff komm du schmalhans


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Aion roXX WoW suXX


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> spiele die schlecht sind und steinalt sollte man nicht wieder ausgraben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1. NOLF ist nicht schlecht und gehört immer noch zu den besten Shootern weltweit. Besonders der Charme ist ungeschlagen.
2. Steinalt ist das Spiel nicht. Erst 9 Jahre alt.

@ Brille:
Ach gib ruhe, du Buddha Bauch!


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Aion suXX WoW suXX


fixd


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Aion roXX WoW suXX


Crackmack suXX


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl spammXX


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> Ach gib ruhe, du Buddha Bauch!


bring mich dazu, du krebs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach komm, du mit deinem durch suchtzeln verursachten muskelschwund kannst doch nix ausrichten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du trägst 3 pullover doch du bist ein schmalhans

<3 den song


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl spammXX


Beweis es doch oO



Grüne schrieb:


> bring mich dazu, du krebs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ruhe du Hund. Hol das Stöckchen!


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juli 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du trägst 3 pullover doch du bist ein schmalhans


wir machen selber party, draussen uffer parkbank



Razyl schrieb:


> Ruhe du Hund. Hol das Stöckchen!


ich brech dir gleich die curry piekaz^^


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Ohh nein Lillyan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nabend


Guten Abend Lillyan =)



Grüne schrieb:


> ich brech dir gleich die curry piekaz^^


Ich glaube nicht, du kleiner dummer Hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. NOLF ist nicht schlecht und gehört immer noch zu den besten Shootern weltweit. Besonders der Charme ist ungeschlagen.
> 2. Steinalt ist das Spiel nicht. Erst 9 Jahre alt.


es wird wohl seine gründe haben wieso das spiel geflopt ist


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, du kleiner dummer Hund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


komm, einzelkampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tabuno schrieb:


> es wird wohl seine gründe haben wieso das spiel geflopt ist


gibt öfters titel, die egtl gut sind, aber nicht viele kaufen... psychonauts z.b.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

So Tabuno:
http://www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/...lives%20Forever 
Durchschnittswert: 91 %
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbe...es_Forever.html
94 Prozent

http://www.gamerankings.com/pc/913839-the-...ever/index.html
88 Prozent





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> es wird wohl seine gründe haben wieso das spiel geflopt ist


Ich kann dir den Grund sagen: der Hauptcharackter war eine Frau. Bei Tomb Raider hat das noch geklappt (war es ja damals die einzige Frau). Zudem hat das Setting nicht alle angesprochen.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

mit flop meine ich die verkaufszahlen >.>
aber naja ich kann mich kaum noch dran erinnern irgendwie war mir das erste level zu dunkel und dann hab ich mal den onlinemodus angezockt, der war irgendwie lolig


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> [...]
> 88
> [...]


nananana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mit flop meine ich die verkaufszahlen >.>


Siehe oben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Ist es egal wenn man Pfannkuchen ohne Zucker macht? Habe keinen mehr zu Hause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nananana
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


grillfleischruck ist der 88-kodex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ist es egal wenn man Pfannkuchen ohne Zucker macht? Habe keinen mehr zu Hause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kommt drauf an wie die schmecken sollen^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wie die schmecken sollen^^


Süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann ich da jetzt auch einfach Honig reinmachen?


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Süss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


klar


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> klar



Super thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

<3


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Wo is Mano der Spaten süchtelt der schon wieder?


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Spaten ? ... hmm Heckenschere 

Man hier ist immer noch zu warm =/


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wo is Mano der Spaten süchtelt der schon wieder?


aber du :>


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wo is Mano der Spaten süchtelt der schon wieder?


Mano hat nie wirklich gesüchtelt oO Du bist doch der einzige Suchti hier.


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Immer ich wiso nur ich?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Man hier ist immer noch zu warm =/


liegt wohl an dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Immer ich wiso nur ich?


weil du so krass süchtelst das du dich hier nicht mehr zeigst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Immer ich wiso nur ich?


Weil du in WoW süchtelst oO


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> liegt wohl an dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sounds gay 



> Immer ich wiso nur ich?



Elementare Lebensweisheit ...


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Ich doch nich


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Juli 2009)

*ütz* *ütz* np: DJ KaiKani - electrohouse "[unknown]" *ütz*ütz*


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Sounds gay


tjoa, da gayt so einiges


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tjoa, da gayt so einiges


Bei brille gayt eh alles


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend ihr Unermüdlichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Hm, ich merk grad, ich wollte doch noch meine Signatur abändern.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, ich merk grad, ich wollte doch noch meine Signatur abändern.


aha.


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Btw wen ich süchteln würde hätt ich doch kein so Lowes gear mit meinem Char


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Btw wen ich süchteln würde hätt ich doch kein so Lowes gear mit meinem Char


das kommt davon, dass dun nap bist


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Ach komm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ach komm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Grüne schrieb:


> das kommt davon, dass dun nap bist



Nabend btw


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

*popcorn hol* 
*Musik anstell*

Gespannt warte ...


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Wie ich merke, wurde ichw ieder zitiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wie ich merke, wurde ichw ieder zitiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


As usual ...


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Guckst du hier!!

Keylogger!!!111


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Guckst du hier!!


kewles rating



Benji9 schrieb:


> Wie ich merke, wurde ichw ieder zitiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joa, diesma aber komplett in richtiger reihenfolge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Pfff PvP kannste wegwerfen


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Man bei Youtube findet man ja echt den derbsten shit ... ich hör mir grade so kranke mukke an xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Pfff PvP kannste wegwerfen


bei dem rating... joa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aero_one schrieb:


> Man bei Youtube findet man ja echt den derbsten shit ... ich hör mir grade so kranke mukke an xD



die kackefahrer von hengstebeck? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

PvP is allgemein n dreck auser das neue BG wird toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

So neue Sig und Ava =)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das kommt davon, dass dun nap bist


*HUSTHUST*


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

WTF RAZYL WAS HAST N DU GERAUCHT :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> PvP is allgemein n dreck auser das neue BG wird toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pff die änderung am 2v2 suckt derbe.



Lillyan schrieb:


> *HUSTHUST*


*hustenbonbon geb* :>



Crackmack schrieb:


> WTF RAZYL WAS HAST N DU GERAUCHT :O


das dürftest du doch wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> WTF RAZYL WAS HAST N DU GERAUCHT :O


Nichts.


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Siest lilly denkt nich das ichn nap bin!

@Razyl die Sig is aber nich dein ernst oder?


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die kackefahrer von hengstebeck?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







Razyl schrieb:


> So neue Sig und Ava =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WTF o0


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> @Razyl die Sig is aber nich dein ernst oder?


Öhem doch oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> @Razyl die Sig is aber nich dein ernst oder?


hast du angst, dass er dir als fanboy konkurrenz macht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*plx don't ban me *


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem doch oO



*Telefon greif* Ja ist hier die Irrenanstallt?


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Wieso sollte GTA IV und Niko Bellic nicht mein ernst sein?


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hast du angst, dass er dir als fanboy konkurrenz macht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ban him plx!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *Telefon greif* Ja ist hier die Irrenanstallt?


*crackmack nach hause telefonieren*


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso sollte GTA IV und Niko Bellic nicht mein ernst sein?


Schon besser


----------



## bgninjatwink (16. Juli 2009)

meine kleine vendetta mit gms!!
ich schländere also mit meinem 62er *fckngpala* durch sw wie schon seit fast 5 monaten und freue mich grade über ein neues trinket,als ein gm namens destiny wohl einen schlechten tag hat und sich denkt ihren frust da abzulassen wo sie macht hat und flüstert mich mit der frage an, was mein name denn bedeuten würde.da ich sie schon häufig gesehen hatte,sie schon 1000mal neben mir stand und ich mir nix dabei dachte,sagte ich ihr das es fuckingpala heisst und mit den erfahrungen meines schurken in der arena zu tun hat..sie meinte wie lustig sie das fände und verschwand .dann loggte ich mich aus und meldete mich kurze zeit später wieder an,und mein name war gelöscht und mit einem miesen fantasienamen belegt!ich loggte mich also ein,beschwerte mich im handelschannel und konfrontierte destiny mit der namensänderung.. aber sie meinte mir nur sagen zu müssen das sie machen kann was sie will^^  bei den reaktionen merkte ich wieviel gms auf so nem server rumhängen,die reaktionen der spieler unterscheidete sich elementar von denen einiger gms^^ jedenfalls wurden nach dem *gespräch* innerhalb eines tages 6 meiner namen geändert LOOOLL.. ich ging dann erstmal ins bg wie ichs jeden abend mache,nur diesmal mit mehr frust als normal.ich war der einzige von meinem server und mir fiehl auf das 3 leute auffällig oft das wort fuck sagten,ich meinte aus spass sie sollen das böse wort nicht sagen sonst kriegen se nen ticket^^ da reagierte ein gm von nem komplett anderen server und meinte das ich verarscht werden soll und es lustig sei^^die horde ignorierte derweil komplett das spielgeschehen und nahm mich lowi immer und immer wieder als first target ,als würd es nen preis geben für den gm ders schafft mir das game komplett zu versauen^^ 
und wenn gms unbeaufsichtigt auf alle gm features zurückgreifen können,sich zusammenrotten dürfen um nen kleinkrieg anzuzetteln,und spielern die monatlich geld zahlen,den spass am spiel nehmen dürfen ,lass ich ihnen lieber ihre kleine welt in der sie gott spielen dürfen^^ schad... aber gibt schlimmeres^^
thx und tschüss...der fckngpala^^


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso sollte GTA IV und Niko Bellic nicht mein ernst sein?



... ... ... ... Kein Kommentar

@Brille 
Die Kackefahrer gibbet ja wirklich 0o Ich möchte garnichts wissen wie du darauf aufmerksam geworden bist


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *crackmack nach hause telefonieren*


Du hast meine Nummer doch nich!!

Mom telefon klingelt


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> @Brille
> Die Kackefahrer gibbet ja wirklich 0o Ich möchte garnichts wissen wie du darauf aufmerksam geworden bist


kumpel hats mir geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

bgninjatwink schrieb:


> meine kleine vendetta mit gms!!....



Was ist das für einer?


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Brille: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deine Sig is lustig^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Du hast meine Nummer doch nich!!


Die steht im Telefonbuch.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

bgninjatwink schrieb:


> meine kleine vendetta mit gms!!
> ich schländere also mit meinem 62er *fckngpala* durch sw wie schon seit fast 5 monaten und freue mich grade über ein neues trinket,als ein gm namens destiny wohl einen schlechten tag hat und sich denkt ihren frust da abzulassen wo sie macht hat und flüstert mich mit der frage an, was mein name denn bedeuten würde.da ich sie schon häufig gesehen hatte,sie schon 1000mal neben mir stand und ich mir nix dabei dachte,sagte ich ihr das es fuckingpala heisst und mit den erfahrungen meines schurken in der arena zu tun hat..sie meinte wie lustig sie das fände und verschwand .dann loggte ich mich aus und meldete mich kurze zeit später wieder an,und mein name war gelöscht und mit einem miesen fantasienamen belegt!ich loggte mich also ein,beschwerte mich im handelschannel und konfrontierte destiny mit der namensänderung.. aber sie meinte mir nur sagen zu müssen das sie machen kann was sie will^^  bei den reaktionen merkte ich wieviel gms auf so nem server rumhängen,die reaktionen der spieler unterscheidete sich elementar von denen einiger gms^^ jedenfalls wurden nach dem *gespräch* innerhalb eines tages 6 meiner namen geändert LOOOLL.. ich ging dann erstmal ins bg wie ichs jeden abend mache,nur diesmal mit mehr frust als normal.ich war der einzige von meinem server und mir fiehl auf das 3 leute auffällig oft das wort fuck sagten,ich meinte aus spass sie sollen das böse wort nicht sagen sonst kriegen se nen ticket^^ da reagierte ein gm von nem komplett anderen server und meinte das ich verarscht werden soll und es lustig sei^^die horde ignorierte derweil komplett das spielgeschehen und nahm mich lowi immer und immer wieder als first target ,als würd es nen preis geben für den gm ders schafft mir das game komplett zu versauen^^
> und wenn gms unbeaufsichtigt auf alle gm features zurückgreifen können,sich zusammenrotten dürfen um nen kleinkrieg anzuzetteln,und spielern die monatlich geld zahlen,den spass am spiel nehmen dürfen ,lass ich ihnen lieber ihre kleine welt in der sie gott spielen dürfen^^ schad... aber gibt schlimmeres^^
> thx und tschüss...der fckngpala^^




Hmmm Pfannkuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

bgninjatwink schrieb:


> Viele Buchstaben



Hmm Keks ?


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die steht im Telefonbuch.


Tut sie nicht


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Tut sie nicht


Doch.


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Hmm da fällt mir noch ein, das ich ne Sig fürs Gfx Battle basteln muss. Hat wer zufällig nen guten Reh Render ?


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch.


Wen ich sage sie steht nich drin dann tut sie das auch nich!


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

So, nun aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Wasn das jetzt


YEA erster auf der seite 4411 nu bin ich aber cool


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Lol ich hab mich die ganze Zeit gewundert weshalb mein Pfannkuchen nach Gras riecht...jetzt merke ich, dass es aus dem Zimmer meines Bruders kommt xD


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wasn das jetzt


Steht doch unter der Sig oO


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Agent 47 

Sagt ja viel


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Agent 47
> 
> Sagt ja viel


Jap sagt es. 

Btw: Ist Trolli noch hier?^^


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Agent 47
> 
> Sagt ja viel


Bei dir steht nichtmal "Chidorii", also beschwer dich ma nicht.

@ Razyl: <3 Hitman


Übrigens schein ich recht gut drauf zu sein in letzter zeit o.0

2 Zitate von mir aus 2 Tagen in 2 Signaturen ö.ö <3


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> @ Razyl: <3 Hitman


Jap, ist ein sehr nettes Game =)


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Bei dir steht nichtmal "Chidorii", also beschwer dich ma nicht.
> 
> @ Razyl: <3 Hitman
> 
> ...


Pff why sollte da Chidorii stehen o.O


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Wie bekomm ich nochmaln Link in das Signatur bild rein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Du gar nich


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Du gar nich


Eben doch.


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch, ich hatte das schon mehrmals!


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

So geht doch -.- alle bb-code einstellungen mal durchprobiert oO


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap sagt es.
> 
> Btw: Ist Trolli noch hier?^^


hmm?


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Ohh nein er hats geschaft T.T wo geht der link hin?


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Too late


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hmm?


Hat sich grad erledigt Trolli =)

@ Crackmack:
Auf meinen Blog oO


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat sich grad erledigt Trolli =)
> [...]


niemals

EDIT: auf meinen blog darf ich hier nich linken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat sich grad erledigt Trolli =)
> 
> @ Crackmack:
> Auf meinen Blog oO


Ohh ok da will ich nich hin


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> niemals


Doch,wollte nur fragen, wie ich einen Link ins Signatur Bild reinbekomme. Nun bin ich selbst drauf gekommen =)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2009)

nach all den jahren müsst ich mal wieder meinen postcounter pushen :O


brrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeee


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch,wollte nur fragen, wie ich einen Link ins Signatur Bild reinbekomme. Nun bin ich selbst drauf gekommen =)


paint...


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ohh ok da will ich nich hin


Hoffe ich, mein Blog soll noch ein wenig länger am leben sein.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2009)

ohh razyl was musste eigentlich ständig deinen ava und deine sig ändern xD....mein gehirn funktionert mit bildern..das stört meine einprägfähigkeiten^^


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeee



brrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeee zurück ...


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> nach all den jahren müsst ich mal wieder meinen postcounter pushen :O
> 
> 
> brrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeee


BAN HIM PLX!!!


----------



## bgninjatwink (16. Juli 2009)

wasn das für einer??...mach die augen auf...hier mein foto ,und kein bild von sasuke oder irgend nem avatar!!naa,trauste dich denn auch mir dein gesicht zu zeigen? .. ich wette nich^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ohh razyl was musste eigentlich ständig deinen ava und deine sig ändern xD....mein gehirn funktionert mit bildern..das stört meine einprägfähigkeiten^^


Jeden monat kommt nun eine neue Persönlichkeit aus einen Spiel dahin



bgninjatwink schrieb:


> wasn das für einer??...mach die augen auf...hier mein foto ,und kein bild von sasuke oder irgend nem avatar!!naa,trauste dich denn auch mir dein gesicht zu zeigen? .. ich wette nich^^


öhhhhm wer bisten du? oO


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2009)

bgninjatwink schrieb:


> wasn das für einer??...mach die augen auf...hier mein foto ,und kein bild von sasuke oder irgend nem avatar!!naa,trauste dich denn auch mir dein gesicht zu zeigen? .. ich wette nich^^



siehst aus wie ein serienkiller....da bleibt man doch lieber unter den sicheren fetischen der internetannonymität :O


----------



## bgninjatwink (16. Juli 2009)

na gut,ist noch nicht freigeschaltet ^^ ... hast noch zeit im netz nach nem fake bild zu suchen^^


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> siehst aus wie ein serienkiller....da bleibt man doch lieber unter den sicheren fetischen der internetannonymität :O



Absolut sign ...


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jeden monat kommt nun eine neue Persönlichkeit aus einen Spiel dahin
> 
> 
> öhhhhm wer bisten du? oO


zweitnicker ._.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> siehst aus wie ein serienkiller....da bleibt man doch lieber unter den sicheren fetischen der internetannonymität :O


Lol xD


----------



## bgninjatwink (16. Juli 2009)

^^klar .. is schon recht ...feiger lustcher ^^.. zeig doch ma dein schönes fettes gesicht ^^


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Was will der eigentlich?


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> siehst aus wie ein serienkiller....da bleibt man doch lieber unter den sicheren fetischen der internetannonymität :O


Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






bgninjatwink schrieb:


> ^^klar .. is schon recht ...feiger lustcher ^^.. zeig doch ma dein schönes fettes gesicht ^^


Ähem sagmal, hats dir das Gehirn vernebelt?


----------



## bgninjatwink (16. Juli 2009)

habter ansgt das jedes gedisse lächerlich wirkt wenn ich euere fresse sehe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .ich wette nomma ..JAAAAAAAAAAAAAA^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Was will der eigentlich?


Beleidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sich reporten lassen...


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

alter rofl ey


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Der hat doch n vogel


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2009)

böse böser mann

edit: FUUUU jetzt hab ich vergessen meinen EINTAUSENDSTEN post zu bejubeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

HAHA!


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juli 2009)

Vergesst den Typen erstmal. Ab hier weiter ohne Beleidigungen.


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Vergesst den Typen erstmal. Ab hier weiter ohne Beleidigungen.



Vielen Dank =) Ein hoch auf Niveau .. .. .. .. oder so


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Vergesst den Typen erstmal. Ab hier weiter ohne Beleidigungen.


Du hast das komische ding vergessen damit wir ihn vergessen -.-


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Ja Sir


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Vergesst den Typen erstmal. Ab hier weiter ohne Beleidigungen.



tane lillyan beseitigt schon die bösen  zwielichtigen männer die einfach so auf unser spielplatz kommen und süßigkeiten anbieten wenn wir mitkommen ;P


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juli 2009)

Ich hab keinen Blitzdingser, ich hab nur meine Banpeitsche bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

http://razyl.wordpress.com/2009/07/16/tomb...neuausrichtung/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Lilly:
Ich hoffe die ist sicher gelagert...


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die ist sicher gelagert...


Immer griffbereit am Gürtel befestigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Immer griffbereit am Gürtel befestigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und wenn du schläfst? Da hast du ja keinen gürtel an oder?


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wenn du schläfst? Da hast du ja keinen gürtel an oder?



Wer weiss


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Wahnsinn wieviele gleich auf den Link drücken oO schon 20 leute über den Link gekommen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Wer behauptet das Lillian schlaf bräuchte...?


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

ja es gibt echt leute die uns hier beobachten in diesem thread >.<


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2009)

razyl hat ein blog? Oo...boah wie coooool! was willste mal werden? spieleredakteur?


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub lilly hat son spezial Gürtel wie die Polizei mit vielen gebanten drin


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahnsinn wieviele gleich auf den Link drücken oO schon 20 leute über den Link gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa ...
aber dafür hab ich kein Kommentar dagelassen !!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juli 2009)

Da hab ich sie natürlich in der Hand!


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wer behauptet das Lillian schlaf bräuchte...?


Ich!



Tabuno schrieb:


> ja es gibt echt leute die uns hier beobachten in diesem thread >.<


Ich finds nett, umso besser für die Statistik =) Sonst denken die bei Wordpress der Blog ist tot *g*



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> razyl hat ein blog? Oo...boah wie coooool! was willste mal werden? spieleredakteur?


Nein, hartz IV empfänger

@ Aero:
Mir egal, ich hab eh jeden tag mind. 10 Spam Kommentare zu Viagra Werbung etc. drinne =)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Joa ...
> aber dafür hab ich kein Kommentar dagelassen !!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA



ich habs mir nichmal durchgelesen..BÄÄÄM

edit:



Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, hartz IV empfänger



ne mal im ernst...why not?


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Lilly Pix plx du musst ja ne grosse Hand haben :O


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ne mal im ernst...why not?


hart IV war mein Ernst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne quatsch, klar will ich mal Spieleredakteur werden. Ich mag es zu schreiben besonders über Spiele. Sie zu testen etc. Und ich werde es schaffen, und in 40 Jahren bin ich Heinrich II 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Aero:
> Mir egal, ich hab eh jeden tag mind. 10 Spam Kommentare zu Viagra Werbung etc. drinne =)



Naja zumindest ist es ne Rückmeldung ... 
Naja Tomb 9... hmm.... seit Teil 3 isses Schrott. Meine meinung ...


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

ich werde später mal bei buffed arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich werde später mal bei buffed arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Raumpfleger werden halt überall gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Naja zumindest ist es ne Rückmeldung ...
> Naja Tomb 9... hmm.... seit Teil 3 isses Schrott. Meine meinung ...


Nö, das Ende von Core Design war der Weg für Crystal Dynamics. Legends, Anniversary und Underworld waren alle sehr gute Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen Blitzdingser, ich hab nur meine Banpeitsche bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*llily geb*


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Raumpfleger werden halt überall gesucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


XD


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich werde später mal bei buffed arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch!


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, das Ende von Core Design war der Weg für Crystal Dynamics. Legends, Anniversary und Underworld waren alle sehr gute Spiele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jeder hat nen anderen Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mags nicht mehr ...


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Raumpfleger werden halt überall gesucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich glaube sogar das würd ich nicht mal mit meinem zeugnis schaffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Wieso sagt mir keiner, dass bei Battleforge bald neue Karten kommen \o/


----------



## SicVenom (16. Juli 2009)

moinsen =)


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso sagt mir keiner, dass bei Battleforge bald neue Karten kommen \o/


is doch logisch? steht doch schon lange fest aber ich dachte du hast aufgehört


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso sagt mir keiner, dass bei Battleforge bald neue Karten kommen \o/



Weil ich es nicht spiele 0o 

HAIL AION


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Heute sind wieder alle fröhlich am spammen... 
Ich komm ned mal mit lesen nach


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> hart IV war mein Ernst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aja siehste, und ich will mal jemand werden der diese spiele produziert ^^



Aero_one schrieb:


> HAIL AION




!


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> is doch logisch? steht doch schon lange fest aber ich dachte du hast aufgehört


Ich war ewig nicht mehr auf der Seite, aber ich fang wohl wieder an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nochmal BF Punkte kaufen hm


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Weil ich es nicht spiele 0o
> 
> HAIL AION


Will endlich wieder zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Einen Tag halte ich nicht mehr aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> aja siehste, und ich will mal jemand werden der diese spiele produziert ^^


dann könnt ihr euch ja schonmal zusammen tun und wow 2 machen :> und razyl darf es dann testen
edit: bin mal wech komme vlt nachher wieder


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> dann könnt ihr euch ja schonmal zusammen tun und wow 2 machen :> und razyl darf es dann testen


wie weit die typen wohl mit wow 2 in java sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (16. Juli 2009)

Wer Bock auf ne Runde DotA?
Geh moin aufn Festival und wollte noch eben ne Partie zocken un dann pennen gehn.

*Ren-Alekz/Tabuno anguckt*


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Tabuno!
Frage: Wenn ich mir ne Vollversion von BF nochmal hole und die draufhaue auf meinen account bekomme ich doch auch die 3k Punkte nochma oder?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wie weit die typen wohl mit wow 2 in java sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das waren bestimmt die Leute die jetzt am neuen Blizzard MMO arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

*Hand heb* Vllt klappt es heut, night falls^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wer Bock auf ne Runde DotA?
> Geh moin aufn Festival und wollte noch eben ne Partie zocken un dann pennen gehn.
> 
> *Ren-Alekz/Tabuno anguckt*



sry heut bin ich echt nich in zockerlaune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:


Benji9 schrieb:


> *Hand heb* Vllt klappt es heut, night falls^^



ich denke du brauchst noch ungefair nen jährschen um auf unseren stand zu kommen^^

ne bös gemeint..jeder fängt mal an :O


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Ok hat sich erledigt Tabuno. in der f2p faq stehts drinne =)


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Ren-alekz. Du hättest ich gestern mitm Sniper sehen sollen^^ich war Dritter, mit dem Herokill-highscore^^


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Mal wieder ne spannende Buffed Show Wow-Aoc-Wow Pet ... ... ... ... ...


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Juli 2009)

wow <3
pets <3


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Juli 2009)

Hab grade Veno gespielt, nach 33 Mins ist der Host geleavt, dann hatte ich noch 2* 10 Minuten Games, reicht -.-


----------



## SicVenom (16. Juli 2009)

dafür ist das dragon eye special ganz gut^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Mal wieder ne spannende Buffed Show Wow-Aoc-Wow Pet ... ... ... ... ...


WoW ist nunmal das MMO was am meisten gespielt wird. Finde dich damit ab oO


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Mal wieder ne spannende Buffed Show Wow-Aoc-Wow Pet ... ... ... ... ...



need only AION show!



Razyl schrieb:


> WoW ist nunmal das MMO was am meisten gespielt wird. Finde dich damit ab oO



sich mit etwas abzufinden ist ein stark eingeprägtes verhalten unserer heutigen gesellschaft..und sie ist NICHT positiv ;D...aber man es tolleriern^^


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Finde dich damit ab oO


... nö. Why should i ?

Obs nun most played ist oder nicht ... eine ---> BUFFED Show mit 90% Wow 5% Werbung und 5% AoC finde ich einfach mist. Auch wenn ich AoC nicht mehr aktiv spiele hätte man schon ein wenig mehr davon zeigen können ...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> ... nö. Why should i ?
> 
> Obs nun most played ist oder nicht ... eine ---> BUFFED Show mit 90% Wow 5% Werbung und 5% AoC finde ich einfach mist. Auch wenn ich AoC nicht mehr aktiv spiele hätte man schon ein wenig mehr davon zeigen können ...



hmm ich hab eigentlich nur den anfangsgag geschaut und dann hab auch auf die outtakes vorgespult xD...aber von den zeiten her hatte AoC doch schon "etwas" mehr als 5%^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> ... nö. Why should i ?
> 
> Obs nun most played ist oder nicht ... eine ---> BUFFED Show mit 90% Wow 5% Werbung und 5% AoC finde ich einfach mist. Auch wenn ich AoC nicht mehr aktiv spiele hätte man schon ein wenig mehr davon zeigen können ...


Buffed richtet sich nach den Großteil der Community und diese sind weiterhin WoW spieler,ergo passen sie sich an.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Buffed richtet sich nach den Großteil der Community und diese sind weiterhin WoW spieler,ergo passen sie sich an.




ich denke das wird nicht mehr lange so bleiben


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> ... nö. Why should i ?
> 
> Obs nun most played ist oder nicht ... eine ---> BUFFED Show mit 90% Wow 5% Werbung und 5% AoC finde ich einfach mist. Auch wenn ich AoC nicht mehr aktiv spiele hätte man schon ein wenig mehr davon zeigen können ...


darüber kann aoc sich schon freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich denke das wird nicht mehr lange so bleiben


Ähem doch. AION wird da nicht viel ausrichten, WoW wird bis zum Ende bzw. Einschränkung des Supports/Release des Neuen MMO`s vonBlizz über 5 mio. spieler haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> darüber kann aoc sich schon freuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm da könntest du iwie. recht haben ...


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem doch. AION wird da nicht viel ausrichten, WoW wird bis zum Ende bzw. Einschränkung des Supports/Release des Neuen MMO`s vonBlizz über 5 mio. spieler haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aion soll doch da auch nichts dran ändern. Aion ist kein ! "Wow-Killer" oÄ. wieso diese beiden Spiele immer wieder verglichen werden müssen ... Aion ist Aion und Wow ist Wow. Welcher Spieler welches Spiel präferiert soll jedem selbst überlassen sein.

Edit: Ihr seid zu langsam =/ Sry fürn DP


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aion soll doch da auch nichts dran ändern. Aion ist kein ! "Wow-Killer" oÄ. wieso diese beiden Spiele immer wieder verglichen werden müssen ... Aion ist Aion und Wow ist Wow. Welcher Spieler welches Spiel präferiert soll jedem selbst überlassen sein.


Als neues MMO muss man sich am Genreprimus messen. Ist überall so.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem doch. AION wird da nicht viel ausrichten, WoW wird bis zum Ende bzw. Einschränkung des Supports/Release des Neuen MMO`s vonBlizz über 5 mio. spieler haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du wirst schon sehen..die REVOLUTION wird kommen! ^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> du wirst schon sehen..die REVOLUTION wird kommen! ^^


Eher wenn WoW beendet wird. Dann wird sich der MMO markt neu formieren. WoW hat zum einen den MMO markt technisch gut getan, finanziell und abonnement zahlen gesehen schlecht getan.


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Als neues MMO muss man sich am Genreprimus messen. Ist überall so.



 Es ist das erste MMO gewesen, das halbwegs den europäischen Markt bzw. die Bedürfnisse/Wünsche der europäischen Spieler erfüllt hat.
Mehr nicht ...
Ich sehe Wow nicht als Genreprimus, woran machst du das überhaupt fest ? An Spielerzahlen 0o


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

So re!


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Es ist das erste MMO gewesen, das halbwegs den europäischen Markt bzw. die Bedürfnisse/Wünsche der europäischen Spieler erfüllt hat.
> Mehr nicht ... ich sehe Wow nicht als Genreprimus, woran machst du das überhaupt fest ? An Spielerzahlen 0o


Nein nicht an den Spielerzahlen. WoW halt weltweit die höchste Prozentzahl aller MMO´s bekommen. Und ist somit der Genreprimus. Zudem hat WoW immer noch PvE und PvP in einen guten Verhältnis. PvE fans finden ne menge Content vor in sachen Inis, PvP-ler können sich in verschiedenen BG´s und Arenen austoben. Das hat bisher kein 2. MMO so geschafft.

@ Crackmack:
Wb, warst wieder suchteln?


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

nein buffedshow glotzen!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2009)

gut razyl...vllt müssen sich alle spiele an WoW messen..aber nur was das publiziern durch andere seiten angeht..das ist außerdem keine messung an der qualität sondern nur anhand der spielerzahlen...


was ich mich z.b. schon die ganze zeit frage...schau dir GW an..warum hat so ein geniales spiel so wenig annerkennung? und es spielen auch mehr als genug leute..nicht nur weils kostenlos ist, sondern auch einfach nur ein gutes spiel ist, aber warum wollen andere seiten außer wartower darüber nichts berichten??..das ist mir echt´n rätsel


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> gut razyl...vllt müssen sich alle spiele an WoW messen..aber nur was das publiziern durch andere seiten angeht..das ist außerdem keine messung an der qualität sondern nur anhand der spielerzahlen...
> 
> 
> was ich mich z.b. schon die ganze zeit frage...schau dir GW an..warum hat so ein geniales spiel so wenig annerkennung? und es spielen auch mehr als genug leute..nicht nur weils kostenlos ist, sondern auch einfach nur ein gutes spiel ist, aber warum wollen andere seiten außer wartower darüber nichts berichten??..das ist mir echt´n rätsel


Es müssen sich nur alle MMO´s an WoW messen. Das liegt an der Qualität, die mit WOtlk sicherlich abgenommen hat.

WoW ist durch die viele Werbung groß geworden. Zudem steht mit Blizzard ein richtig großer Entwickler dahinter, NCsoft kannten damals soviele noch nicht. Zudem basiert WoW auf der Warcraft Story und Warcraft war bisher IMMER erfolgreich. Zudem taucht WoW in vielen narichtensendungen auf etc. -> kostenlose Werbung


----------



## Aero_one (16. Juli 2009)

Hachja ... diskutieren über Wow.

Ich bin mal L4D daddeln ... bis später ...


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Heute is ja ma nur schrott im TV :/


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Heute is ja ma nur schrott im TV :/


Ist es doch immer


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2009)

Gott damn ich bin über 2000 und ich merks erst jetzt T.T


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es müssen sich nur alle MMO´s an WoW messen. Das liegt an der Qualität, die mit WOtlk sicherlich abgenommen hat.
> 
> WoW ist durch die viele Werbung groß geworden. Zudem steht mit Blizzard ein richtig großer Entwickler dahinter, NCsoft kannten damals soviele noch nicht. Zudem basiert WoW auf der Warcraft Story und Warcraft war bisher IMMER erfolgreich. Zudem taucht WoW in vielen narichtensendungen auf etc. -> kostenlose Werbung



werbung hin oder her..es geht aber am endeffekt ja ehh ehr um die spielerzahlen..und GW schneidet da auch in europa sehr gut ab..direkt nach WoW kommt GW..und deswegen halt immernoch die frage.."why no publication 4 GW"?


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Gott damn ich bin über 2000 und ich merks erst jetzt T.T


Haha!



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> werbung hin oder her..es geht aber am endeffekt ja ehh ehr um die spielerzahlen..und GW schneidet da auch in europa sehr gut ab..direkt nach WoW kommt GW..und deswegen halt immernoch die frage.."why no publication 4 GW"?


Wie gesagt: Werbung. Durch die Werbung wird ein Spiel bekannter, alle reden immer im zusammenhang mit MMO´s von WoW. GW ist in sachen Werbung relativ unbekannt, trotzdem ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Bin ma weg n8 unso


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bin ma weg n8 unso


Du willst doch nur wieder suchteln! gibts zu! 
Nacht


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Will ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Will ich nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du kannst doch nichts anders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (17. Juli 2009)

Mal ne Frage Razyl ... wie hast du den Link zu deinem Blog in die Sig gebastelt. Bei mir ist alles innerhalb der Signatur ein Link (nicht nur das Bild ... alles)


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage Razyl ... wie hast du den Link zu deinem Blog in die Sig gebastelt. Bei mir ist alles innerhalb der Signatur ein Link (nicht nur das Bild ... alles)


häh? bei mir ists nur das bild, mehr haste da ja auch ausser dem spruch net drin o_O


----------



## Aero_one (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> häh? bei mir ists nur das bild, mehr haste da ja auch ausser dem spruch net drin o_O


Meine Frage war nicht auf mich bezogen ... bei mir ist das gewollt. Ich wundere mich nur, das es bei Razyl so ist ... und ob es halt beabsichtigt war xD


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage Razyl ... wie hast du den Link zu deinem Blog in die Sig gebastelt. Bei mir ist alles innerhalb der Signatur ein Link (nicht nur das Bild ... alles)


Öhem bei dir stimmts doch oO da ist dein Bild und dadrauf isn youtube video verlinkt


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Meine Frage war nicht auf mich bezogen ... bei mir ist das gewollt. Ich wundere mich nur, das es bei Razyl so ist ... und ob es halt beabsichtigt war xD


Öhem das ist nicht alles nur ein Link. bei mir ist alles ganz normal da oO
Mein Hitmanbildchen und dadrauf die Verlinkung


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Meine Frage war nicht auf mich bezogen ... bei mir ist das gewollt. Ich wundere mich nur, das es bei Razyl so ist ... und ob es halt beabsichtigt war xD


aso falsch verstanden


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Hm stimmt, alles neben den Bild ist auch zum Link geworden, damn.

edit: stimmt nun, da war das [.center] hintern dem [.url] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (17. Juli 2009)

xD Sorry für die Formulierung 

Naja hatte mich nur gewundert ... und wollte halt mal sicherheitshalber nachfragen =P

Hmm iwie. mag ich Steam net -.-


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> xD Sorry für die Formulierung
> 
> Naja hatte mich nur gewundert ... und wollte halt mal sicherheitshalber nachfragen =P


Kein Problem,sonst wärs mir wohl nie aufgefallen :X hätte aber für mehr klicks besorg auf meinen blog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

bin mal anno zocken...gn8 ;D


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> bin mal anno zocken...gn8 ;D


Gute nacht und viel spaß =)


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Und schon wurde es wieder still 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (17. Juli 2009)

Joa ich verzweifel grad an der Installation bzw. Registrierung von nem Spiel bei Steam ... =/ 

Entweder Win 7 will net oder Kaspersky will net ... -.-


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Joa ich verzweifel grad an der Installation bzw. Registrierung von nem Spiel bei Steam ... =/
> 
> Entweder Win 7 will net oder Kaspersky will net ... -.-


Wieso? was passiert denn,wenn du es registrieren willst?


----------



## Aero_one (17. Juli 2009)

Kann nicht auf Steam Server zugreifen ... auf meinem Läppi klappts aber ohne Probleme *hmz*


----------



## Kronas (17. Juli 2009)

hab grad mit meiner mutter geredet
sie meinte 'Ja im Urlaub gehen wir in so nen Bitch Club...'
ich meinte 'Bitch Club nennt sich aber Bordell...'
sie meinte 'Beeeeeaaach nicht Biiiiiiitch!'


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab grad mit meiner mutter geredet
> sie meinte 'Ja im Urlaub gehen wir in so nen Bitch Club...'
> ich meinte 'Bitch Club nennt sich aber Bordell...'
> sie meinte 'Beeeeeaaach nicht Biiiiiiitch!'


lol, kronas mama geht zum beach, er zum Bordell...


----------



## Tabuno (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tabuno!
> Frage: Wenn ich mir ne Vollversion von BF nochmal hole und die draufhaue auf meinen account bekomme ich doch auch die 3k Punkte nochma oder?


Ich denke schon, alles andere wäre unsinnig. 
übrigens re


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, alles andere wäre unsinnig.
> übrigens re


Muss ich morgen für 24 euro eine bestellen \o/
Damit ich im August viele neue Tome Decks der neuen  Edition kaufen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



übrigens: wb


----------



## Tabuno (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> übrigens: wb


ty =)
jo ich muss ma zocken aber ich hab irgendwie mehr lust auf wc3 letzter zeit


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ty =)
> jo ich muss ma zocken aber ich hab irgendwie mehr lust auf wc3 letzter zeit


http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001BNFQHC...;pf_rd_i=301128
das müsste doch die Box sein oder? hm immer alles so verwirrend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (17. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ty =)
> jo ich muss ma zocken aber ich hab irgendwie mehr lust auf wc3 letzter zeit


wc3 b-net?
wenn ja, fungames oder blizz-normal-maps?


----------



## Tabuno (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001BNFQHC...;pf_rd_i=301128
> das müsste doch die Box sein oder? hm immer alles so verwirrend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo müsste sie sein
@ kronas dota und laddergames


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo müsste sie sein


KK, dann kauf ich mir davon eine. Ist billiger als die 2k BFP :S


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

So ich verabschiede  mich dann mal, gute nacht euch allen =)


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

Gn8 Razyl


----------



## Tabuno (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich verabschiede  mich dann mal, gute nacht euch allen =)


gute nacht


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

Nix mehr los hier? 
Wo isn der Typ mit dem Senfglas-Ava? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nix mehr los hier?
> Wo isn der Typ mit dem Senfglas-Ava?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist LÖWENSENF! so viel Zeit muss sein^^
wie ich seh hat Raptor Jesus einen neuen Jünger....und notration xD


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Das ist LÖWENSENF! so viel Zeit muss sein^^
> wie ich seh hat Raptor Jesus einen neuen Jünger....und notration xD



Jaaa Raptor Jesus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

langeweile... <.<


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> langeweile... <.<


einfach farbfilter von grün auf rosa ändern^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> einfach farbfilter von grün auf rosa ändern^^


dann ist ja noch größere langeweile da >_<


----------



## Aero_one (17. Juli 2009)

Aaaaah aaaah ahhhh 

Also entweder iwas. stimmt net mit meiner Lieblings Wallpaper Seite ... oder Win 7. Oooooder mein ISP hat schon mit der Zensur angefangen o0


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

Oh man Frontlines patchen geht sooo lange. :<


----------



## chopi (17. Juli 2009)

So spät schon?...


----------



## Aero_one (17. Juli 2009)

Puuuh ... es klappt wieder. Proxy sei dank ...

Ich frage mich nur was genau jetzt schuld war *hmmmm* Whatever ... bin mal Bleach weiterschauen.

Aloha


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

Mir ist langweilig.


----------



## Ocian (17. Juli 2009)

Wer ist denn hier noch wach? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

*meld*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

*sich auf den Boden leg und vortäuschen tot zu sein*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

Schade jetzt sind wieder alle weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (17. Juli 2009)

Ich bin net weg, ich mach nur nebenbei noch einiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

ich zock grad zombiemod mit nem kumpel <.<


----------



## Tabuno (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich zock grad zombiemod mit nem kumpel <.<


ich zock grad dota gegen leute die ich nich kenne <.<


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

Und ich suche ne neue Sig. Hab meine alte aus versehen gelöscht und ich finde das gif nicht mehr >.>


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Juli 2009)

biste denn sehr beschäftigt Ocian?^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

Olol? War das nicht eben noch Lillyan die da gepostet hat???
Sollte evt schlafen gehen


----------



## Ollimua (17. Juli 2009)

moin


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

So geh mal pennen gn8


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Hai unso!

FÖRRST11DRÖLF


----------



## izabul (17. Juli 2009)

es geht wieder los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (17. Juli 2009)

ES GEHT NICHT!!!!!! 

SERVER ÜBERLASTET !!!

AHHHHH

... Aloha btw


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

HAHA!


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Juli 2009)

nabend kinners

p.s. falls du grad mit liest, sag mal was Lillyan^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai unso!
> 
> FÖRRST11DRÖLF


Na du fisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Du bist hier der Fisch!


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Du bist hier der Fisch!


Ruhe SUchti  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Not mein Pc is iner Reparatur! Also kein zocken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FraSokBUF (17. Juli 2009)

Freitag abend nach 21 Uhr...
...warten auf Twitter-Meldungen oder funktionsfähige Server =p


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Not mein Pc is iner Reparatur! Also kein zocken!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HAha! Der sollte für immer kaputt sein^^


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Nich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nich doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch, nie wieder WoW für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Ich fang denk ich eh mit SWTOR an wen das drausen is.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich fang denk ich eh mit SWTOR an wen das drausen is.


Oh gott, da muss ich dir unbedingt aus den weg gehen oO


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich fang denk ich eh mit SWTOR an wen das drausen is.


werd wird das nicht?^^ was ich alles von den ingameeindrücken von der e3 gehört hab, lässt meinen speichel schon in pfützen am boden sammeln xD


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Nich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mag dich doch sooooo sehr Ö.Ö


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nich doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Geh weg!
OO
SW:TOR - Sith <3


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Not! Du bist n Jedi!


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Not! Du bist n Jedi!


Nein, ich bin zu 100% nen Sith 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie in jeden Star Wars Spiel bisher


----------



## Aero_one (17. Juli 2009)

Dum di dum di dum ...

Jaja ... was gibt es schöneres als an einem Freitag Abend auf die Login Server zu warten.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Dum di dum di dum ...
> 
> Jaja ... was gibt es schöneres als an einem Freitag Abend auf die Login Server zu warten.


AION löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Tadaaaa neuer Avatar!

Aber der is irgendwie schlecht T.T


----------



## JeboMetaL (17. Juli 2009)

nabend allerseits


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Tadaaaa neuer Avatar!
> 
> Aber der is irgendwie schlecht T.T


Nimm deinen alten wieder, dass geht ja mal gar net oO


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Tadaa neuer Avatar o.O


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Tadaa neuer Avatar o.O


Wahnsinn, fast so neu wie dein vorgänger avatar


----------



## mookuh (17. Juli 2009)

abend


----------



## JeboMetaL (17. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend


abend

muss dein avatar so stressen? xD


----------



## mookuh (17. Juli 2009)

JeboMetaL schrieb:


> abend
> 
> muss dein avatar so stressen? xD



ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

wTf wer bist du denn? o_O


----------



## mookuh (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wTf wer bist du denn? o_O



mookuh mit nem ava made by larmina


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> mookuh mit nem ava made by larmina


meinte den anderen


----------



## mookuh (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> meinte den anderen



ein neuer user 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JeboMetaL (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> meinte den anderen



ein user wie jeder andere hier auch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

JeboMetaL schrieb:


> ein user wie jeder andere hier auch.


wow, direkt spamthread gefunden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


\o/


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Dein Avatar funktioniert nicht!


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

JeboMetaL schrieb:


> ein user wie jeder andere hier auch.


Klingt verdammt sehr nach twink Account...


----------



## JeboMetaL (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wow, direkt spamthread gefunden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




schicksal^^


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klingt verdammt sehr nach twink Account...


ich wurde auch so unfreundlich begrüßt, ist das normal bei neuen gesichtern hier ? oO


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich wurde auch so unfreundlich begrüßt, ist das normal bei neuen gesichtern hier ? oO


Nicht wenn man direkt den Spamthread findet und seinen 1. Post hier reinsetzt ... das wirkt sehr verdächtig


----------



## HGVermillion (17. Juli 2009)

JeboMetaL schrieb:


> schicksal^^


Ist wohl auch Schicksal das der Avatar nicht Funktioniert :/ Wo mir eh grad so langweilig ist ^^


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Mhhh ja


----------



## JeboMetaL (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klingt verdammt sehr nach twink Account...




ich hab "nachtschwärmer" gelesen und dachte das wär ne tolle sache


----------



## mookuh (17. Juli 2009)

JeboMetaL schrieb:


> ich hab "nachtschwärmer" gelesen und dachte das wär ne tolle sache




ist er auch :>


----------



## Medmius (17. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JeboMetaL (17. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ist er auch :>



naja das seh ich ja noch


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Wo is eigentlich Kronas hin?

Gestern erster auf der Seite 4411 nu erster auf der seite 4422  unheimlich


----------



## mookuh (17. Juli 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



abend


----------



## mookuh (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wo is eigentlich Kronas hin?



bei skype ist er on 

soll ich ihn mal anschreiben?


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Ne lass ma


----------



## mookuh (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ne lass ma



er ist afk :/
bzw meldet sich nicht


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> er ist afk :/
> bzw meldet sich nicht


Dein neuer ava ist komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JeboMetaL (17. Juli 2009)

mookuh kanns sein dass du dennis droll heisst, 27 jahre alt bist und aus deutschland kommst?


----------



## mookuh (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dein neuer ava ist komisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was erwartest du von larmi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl erzähl ma was mir is fad


----------



## mookuh (17. Juli 2009)

JeboMetaL schrieb:


> mookuh kanns sein dass du dennis droll heisst, 27 jahre alt bist und aus deutschland kommst?


dennis droll? nein
27jahre? nein
deutschland? ja


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl erzähl ma was mir is fad


Joa also weißt du Crackmack... 
du bisten Suchti =)


----------



## JeboMetaL (17. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> dennis droll? nein
> 27jahre? nein
> deutschland? ja




dann erklär mir mal DAS DA: http://de.netlog.com/MooKuh


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Bin ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

JeboMetaL schrieb:


> dann erklär mir mal DAS DA: http://de.netlog.com/MooKuh


Es gibt auch mehrer Crackmack`s in WoW die nicht alle ich sind o.O


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

JeboMetaL schrieb:


> dann erklär mir mal DAS DA: http://de.netlog.com/MooKuh


Ich glaube nicht, dass der Name "MooKuh" einzigartig ist...



Crackmack schrieb:


> Bin ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch bist du. Du bist nur hier, weil dein Rechner schrott ist!


----------



## mookuh (17. Juli 2009)

JeboMetaL schrieb:


> dann erklär mir mal DAS DA: http://de.netlog.com/MooKuh



http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=mo...mp;aq=f&oq=

omg da gibts ja noch viel mehr :O


----------



## JeboMetaL (17. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 miau?


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Name "MooKuh" einzigartig ist...
> 
> 
> Doch bist du. Du bist nur hier, weil dein Rechner schrott ist!


Bin ich nich das sagst du doch nur weil du mich hasst T.T


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bin ich nich das sagst du doch nur weil du mich hasst T.T


Nein, das sage ich, weil es die Wahrheit ist und ich dich hasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Will mich wer aufklären um was es in dem Film Die Herrschafft des Feuers geht? Der läuft grad auf PRO7.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Will mich wer aufklären [...]


Hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, das sage ich, weil es die Wahrheit ist und ich dich hasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich wusste es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich wusste es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap, ich wusste es auch


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hihi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du bist schlimm o.O


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Du bist schlimm o.O


Wieso? oO


----------



## mookuh (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? oO



weil er dich nicht mag ...


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> weil er dich nicht mag ...


Achso, na dann


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> weil er dich nicht mag ...


Genau!


----------



## mookuh (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Genau!



aber diese meinung ist natürlich vollkommen falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> aber diese meinung ist natürlich vollkommen falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naturlisch


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> aber diese meinung ist natürlich vollkommen falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dreck


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dreck


schmeckt nicht.


----------



## mookuh (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schmeckt nicht.



/sign


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schmeckt nicht.


Laber


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Genau!


\o/



mookuh schrieb:


> aber diese meinung ist natürlich vollkommen falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso? oO



Grüne schrieb:


> naturlisch


Wieso stimmst du ihn zu?



Crackmack schrieb:


> Dreck


Bäääh



Grüne schrieb:


> schmeckt nicht.


Richtig \o/


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Laber


langsam nervts



Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso stimmst du ihn zu?


weil du wohl ironie nicht erkennst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> weil du wohl ironier nicht erkennst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hasst mich also auch? Yes \o/

edit:
Fuck Spammer auf meinen Blog oO jetzt werben die schon mit gay sites und sonst was-.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hasst mich also auch? Yes \o/


fer schuar


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fer schuar


Was?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> edit:
> Fuck Spammer auf meinen Blog oO jetzt werben die schon mit gay sites und sonst was-.-


na dann weiss man ja, was für leute deinen blog lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na dann weiss man ja, was für leute deinen blog lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


-.-
Geh schlafen Brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> -.-
> Geh schlafen Brille


warum sollte ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum sollte ich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil du ... Flöhe hast


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil du ... Flöhe hast


und du n strichcode aufm nacken... ich zieh dich gleich übber das kassiererteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. Juli 2009)

verdammt aion lädt nur mit 14 kb/s -.-'


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Gott Firefox neu installiert nu is kein Flashplayer  drauf T.T


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und du n strichcode aufm nacken... ich zieh dich gleich übber das kassiererteil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pff, blöder hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Crackmack schrieb:


> Gott Firefox neu installiert nu is kein Flashplayer  drauf T.T


HAHA!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> verdammt aion lädt nur mit 14 kb/s -.-'


imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> HAHA!



yeah 10kb/s  bin schon bei 40% ...

edit: falsches quote -.-


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> edit: falsches quote -.-


Und nochmal: HAHA!


----------



## mookuh (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und nochmal: HAHA!



lachen ist gesund :/


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> lachen ist gesund :/


Jap, deshalb lach ich auch oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> edit: falsches quote -.-


HAHA!


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> HAHA!


Mach mich net nach oO


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Guten Abend


Guten Abend Auge =)


----------



## mookuh (17. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Guten Abend




abend


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juli 2009)

Guten abend was macht ihr so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Guten Abend


du bist ja auch ma hier im thread \o/


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Guten abend was macht ihr so?


Im nachtschwärmer schreiben


----------



## mookuh (17. Juli 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Guten abend was macht ihr so?



in skype chatten


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mach mich net nach oO


Ich mag dich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich mag dich doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich dich aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

Ahhh ich könnte heulen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juli 2009)

lol? btw mein wow updater lädt viel schneller 0,00 kbs...


----------



## izabul (17. Juli 2009)

gibt schon ein release termin für das starwars mmo?


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

izabul schrieb:


> gibt schon ein release termin für das starwars mmo?


Nein, irgendwann 2010


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

ROFL
grad galileo mystery geschaltet...
sie haben sich selbst übertroffen!
weil sie als erste starben standen sie im verdacht, für die anderen tode verantwortklich zu sein.... XD
(das ist selbst für vampirgeschichten harter shice)


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (17. Juli 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Guten abend was macht ihr so?



Anno 1404 Spielen


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

lul  aiman roxx xD


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ROFL
> grad galileo mystery geschaltet...
> sie haben sich selbst übertroffen!
> weil sie als erste starben standen sie im verdacht, für die anderen tode verantwortklich zu sein.... XD
> (das ist selbst für vampirgeschichten harter shice)


Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hast du nap tatsächlich ava und sig thread vertauscht? >_<


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hast du nap tatsächlich ava und sig thread vertauscht? >_<


hö? echt? nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hast du nap tatsächlich ava und sig thread vertauscht? >_<


Der gehört geschlagen o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> hö? echt? nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/slap :O


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> /slap :O


Pff, du hast immer nochen miesen ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl du nimmst mich sicher umsonst in die Völligbuffed Gilde im S&F Game wen n platz frei is


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff, du hast immer nochen miesen ava
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so what? 



Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl du nimmst mich sicher umsonst in die Völligbuffed Gilde im S&F Game wen n platz frei is


als ob der dich nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl du nimmst mich sicher umsonst in die Völligbuffed Gilde im S&F Game wen n platz frei is


Nein, niemand kommt umsonst rein! 10g aufnahmespende ist PFLICHT!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, niemand kommt umsonst rein! 10g aufnahmespende ist PFLICHT!


komm nicht ma ich rein, wenn ich wieder zock0rn würde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> komm nicht ma ich rein, wenn ich wieder zock0rn würde?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach Brille weißt du...
Du bist zwar ein verdammt netter Mensch und so, aber auch bei dir würde es so heißen.


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, niemand kommt umsonst rein! 10g aufnahmespende ist PFLICHT!


Pfff du steckst eh alles ein!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach Brille weißt du...
> Du bist zwar ein verdammt netter Mensch und so, aber auch bei dir würde es so heißen.


Q_Q


----------



## Zonalar (17. Juli 2009)

Tag die Herren. Heute ist ein geiler Tag^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Pfff du steckst eh alles ein!


Du Dummkopf oO Das Geld fließt in die Gildenbank, da kann ich nichts rausnehmen. Ich investiert um die Gilde weiter auszubauen.



Grüne schrieb:


> Q_Q


Sorry Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Benji:
Wieso? Haste wieder sonen anzug an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag die Herren. Heute ist ein geiler Tag^^


nicht unbedingt.
heute morgen hats richtig stark gestürmt und ansonsten auch so regen.

aber ist ja egal, ist ja nicht so, dass sommer wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt.
> heute morgen hats richtig stark gestürmt und ansonsten auch so regen.
> 
> aber ist ja egal, ist ja nicht so, dass sommer wäre
> ...


Hier war es Sonne fast durchgängig oO


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Hmmm 10g hab ich sogar noch o.O


----------



## Zonalar (17. Juli 2009)

Ich kann endlich wieder nach laaaanger Zeit  The legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time auf meinem Nintendo 64 spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich kann endlich wieder nach laaaanger Zeit  The legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time auf meinem Nintendo 64 spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa, das ist doch ein gz wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



find aber die gc controller angenehmer, von daher spiel ichs lieber auf gc <.<


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hmmm 10g hab ich sogar noch o.O


Es ist aber kein platz derzeit frei.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist aber kein platz derzeit frei.


XD


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Na dann schreib mich an wen einer frei is :O


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Na dann schreib mich an wen einer frei is :O


Das liest du dann im Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Hmpf


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hmpf


Ich werde definitiv keinen bevorzugen. Obwohl ich eh demnächst wieder einen rausschmeißen muss...


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist ja auch ma hier im thread \o/



Ja, nur komme ich 

a.) Mim posten und lesen nicht hinterher
b.) Schaue ich immer kurz hier rein, dann wurde schon soooooviel gepostet .)


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ja, nur komme ich
> 
> a.) Mim posten und lesen nicht hinterher
> b.) Schaue ich immer kurz hier rein, dann wurde schon soooooviel gepostet .)


das einzig schlimmere ist der mittwochsthread...
da kannste direkt mitlesen und hängst trotzdem zurück^^


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl is plöd


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

brrrrrrrreeeeeeeee


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

Im Mittwochsfred gibts sogar noch Flashgames, die lenken noch mehr ab!


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl is plöd


Bin ich nicht oO


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Bist du doch


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrrrrrrreeeeeeeee


tach



LiangZhou schrieb:


> Im Mittwochsfred gibts sogar noch Flashgames, die lenken noch mehr ab!


hab dich da noch nicht gesehen ;D


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bist du doch


Nein, nur weil ich dich net aufnehme. Gleichberechtigung und so


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tach
> 
> 
> hab dich da noch nicht gesehen ;D




War da erst einmal :-O

Und da war ich krank, sprich sonst komm ich net dazu


----------



## Zonalar (17. Juli 2009)

Tach ren


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats 40 posts da stimmt was nich o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats 40 posts da stimmt was nich o.O


die anzeige stimmt doch meist net


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

Spielt hier jemand Street Fighter?


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die anzeige stimmt doch meist net


Ich bin trotzdem oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Spielt hier jemand Street Fighter?



ist schon ´n crack raus?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin trotzdem oben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aha.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ist schon ´n crack raus?




 -.-


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ist schon ´n crack raus?


Das fragst du direkt im nachtschwärmer *kopf->tisch*



Grüne schrieb:


> aha.


Ja, da staunste?^^


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin trotzdem oben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja weil die meisten deiner Posts sinnfrei sind


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, da staunste?^^


nicht bei dir du kranker nerd


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das fragst du direkt im nachtschwärmer *kopf->tisch*



wollt nur die stimmung anheizen xD


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wollt nur die stimmung anheizen xD



Stell mir grade vor wie jemand auf ner lahmen Party zu ner Gruppe eght und fragt ob Cracks released worden sind xD


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ja weil die meisten deiner Posts sinnfrei sind


Nö, sind sie halt nicht.



Grüne schrieb:


> nicht bei dir du kranker nerd


Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich mag dich acuh Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wollt nur die stimmung anheizen xD


Naja dann passt *kopf--->tisch* noch mehr


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Stell mir grade vor wie jemand auf ner lahmen Party zu ner Gruppe eght und fragt ob Cracks released worden sind xD



wenn genug "heilige" dabei sind..dann wärs sicher lustig ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


i know


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wenn genug "heilige" dabei sind..dann wärs sicher lustig ;D




Ich verstehe es nicht und vermute es nicht zu wollen


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> i know


Woher?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Woher?


du hast das schon oft genug erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du hast das schon oft genug erwähnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm, damn. Du mir aber nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm, damn. Du mir aber nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach komm, du weisst doch, wie sehr ich dich mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es nicht und vermute es nicht zu wollen



naja..du gehst in ne lahme party wo angenommen nur zocker hocken..aber jene, die strikt gegen "raubkopien" sind..und du kommst rein und fragst ob ´n crack für das spiel schon rausgekommen ist, warüber die sich grad am unterhalten waren...naja...das gäbe lustige reaktionen und die stimmung wäre angeheizt worden xD


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Gäähn


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach komm, du weisst doch, wie sehr ich dich mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, ich spüre deinen hass auf mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Gäähn


geh in dein bett!



Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, ich spüre deinen hass auf mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn du das so spürst... o_O ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Gäähn


Ab ins Bett!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

oh leck..grüne brille und razyl auf einmal im nachtschwärmer....ich hasse das..diese flirterei kann man sich echt nicht reinziehen xD


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Nö

sagtma wo is Lilly?


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> naja..du gehst in ne lahme party wo angenommen nur zocker hocken..aber jene, die strikt gegen "raubkopien" sind..und du kommst rein und fragst ob ´n crack für das spiel schon rausgekommen ist, warüber die sich grad am unterhalten waren...naja...das gäbe lustige reaktionen und die stimmung wäre angeheizt worden xD




 >_>


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> oh leck..grüne brille und razyl auf einmal im nachtschwärmer....ich hasse das..diese flirterei kann man sich echt nicht reinziehen xD


1. ist das keine flirterei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. kannst ja abziehen <.<


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> oh leck..grüne brille und razyl auf einmal im nachtschwärmer....ich hasse das..diese flirterei kann man sich echt nicht reinziehen xD


Flirterei? ääähem wtf?



Crackmack schrieb:


> Nö
> 
> sagtma wo is Lilly?


Zuhause


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. ist das keine flirterei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oder hier bleiben un stressen bis ich endlich AION zoggn kann


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Ausgezeichnet Rocky Balboa is im TV o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> oder hier bleiben un stressen bis ich endlich AION zoggn kann


kannst du eh nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> oder hier bleiben un stressen bis ich endlich AION zoggn kann


Oder du bleibst hier und wenn du weiter doof rumstresst bekommste nen Report 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kannst du eh nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tjo aber immer gut 2 optionen zu haben..dann bleib ich eben hier un stresse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> tjo aber immer gut 2 optionen zu haben..dann bleib ich eben hier un stresse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann bekommste ne zeitsperre... amchste dann stress im rl? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann bekommste ne zeitsperre... amchste dann stress im rl?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



quaaak..ich bin ein umgänglicher typ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Razyl schrieb:


> Oder du bleibst hier und wenn du weiter doof rumstresst bekommste nen Report
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm..wenns man geschickt anstellt, kann man stressen ohne irgendwas "befürchten" zu müssen


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann bekommste ne zeitsperre... amchste dann stress im rl?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann bekommt er ne RL Timesperre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> quaaak..ich bin ein umgänglicher typ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Dann bekommt er ne RL Timesperre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oder permabann XD


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oder permabann XD


Naja, so hart noch nicht sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erst beim 5. Mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

*frust* Combat Arms kann nicht installieren wegen nem Error und Google hat auch keinen Plan


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

kacka..da kann ich net mithalten...euer gelaber ist schlimmer als alles zuvor dargewesene....um da mitreden und über sowas lachen zu können müsst ich schon seeehr seeehr viel gesoffen und geki*** haben :O


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> kacka..da kann ich net mithalten...euer gelaber ist schlimmer als alles zuvor dargewesene....um da mitreden und über sowas lachen zu können müsst ich schon seeehr seeehr viel gesoffen und geki*** haben :O


Achja... geh schlafen kleiner Ren-Alekz


----------



## Zonalar (17. Juli 2009)

'tschuldige, aber hast du gerade "gekifft" zensiert?


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Wasn da los Razyl ich hab nur noch 11% crit o.O als ich das letzte ma drin war im S&F Game hatte ich noch 50% und das war vor ner Woche oda so


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> 'tschuldige, aber hast du gerade "gekifft" zensiert?


was soll sonst da stehen? gekickt? >-<


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> 'tschuldige, aber hast du gerade "gekifft" zensiert?


nee, in wirklichkeit hat Raptor Jesus das fehlende Stück abgebissen


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wasn da los Razyl ich hab nur noch 11% crit o.O als ich das letzte ma drin war im S&F Game hatte ich noch 50% und das war vor ner Woche oda so


Die Glücksregel wurde umgeändert. Damit nicht mehr jeder mit 50% rumläuft


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achja... geh schlafen kleiner Ren-Alekz



klein? vergiss net, ich weiss wie du aussiehst..wenn jemand deines aussehens zu mir "klein" oder sowas sagt..ist das schon verdammt witzig...goldlöckchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :O


----------



## Tabuno (17. Juli 2009)

lalala


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Glücksregel wurde umgeändert. Damit nicht mehr jeder mit 50% rumläuft


Achso


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> klein? vergiss net, ich weiss wie du aussiehst..wenn jemand deines aussehens zu mir "klein" oder sowas sagt..ist das schon verdammt witzig...goldlöckchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Uh yeah, Aussehensflames - großes Kino


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> 'tschuldige, aber hast du gerade "gekifft" zensiert?



würde ich niemals tun, warum?



Razyl schrieb:


> Uh yeah, Aussehensflames - großes Kino



warum denn flame? ist goldlöckchen ne beleidigung? also ich finds voll süüüüüß xD


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Uh yeah, Aussehensflames - großes Kino


*Popkorn such*


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> warum denn flame? ist goldlöckchen ne beleidigung? also ich finds voll süüüüüß xD


Wenn du nicht selbst merkst, wie du gerade flamest tust du mir leid. Go Home kleines Kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. Juli 2009)

loooooooool


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> loooooooool



OMFG


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht selbst merkst, wie du gerade flamest tust du mir leid. Go Home kleines Kind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du machst natürlich nichts dergleichen

california beach boy ;O


----------



## Zonalar (17. Juli 2009)

*Sein Pop-corn schon gefunden*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Sein Pop-corn schon gefunden*



sry muss dich enttäuschen...in 5 min ist AION rdy, kannst wieder einpacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> sry muss dich enttäuschen...in 5 min ist AION rdy, kannst wieder einpacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schade *Pop-corn wegräum*


----------



## Zonalar (17. Juli 2009)

Verdammt >.< *Popcorn wieder versorg*


----------



## Crackmack (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl wann kommt eig die Krypta?


----------



## Tabuno (17. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl wann kommt eig die Krypta?


sie kommt nie


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> du machst natürlich nichts dergleichen
> 
> california beach boy ;O


Wer hat denn damit angefangen? ich habe "klein" aus amüsanten Gründen gewählt, du hast ja gleihc angefangen zu beleidigen...


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Bist du Razyl?


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bist du Razyl?


Nein, überhaupt nicht


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer hat denn damit angefangen? ich habe "klein" aus amüsanten Gründen gewählt, du hast ja gleihc angefangen zu beleidigen...




jow...hab mich auch bestens amüsiert xD

so AION rdy..cyaaaaa und viel spaß noch


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jow...hab mich auch bestens amüsiert xD
> 
> so AION rdy..cyaaaaa und viel spaß noch




Tschüssm wir werden dich vermissen


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Tschüssm wir werden dich nicht vermissen


fixed


----------



## Tabuno (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bist du Razyl?


wieso redest du in einem thread nur mit razyl ? <.<


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Weil ich alle auser Razyl nich mag!


----------



## Tabuno (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Weil ich alle auser Razyl nich mag!


dann husch husch geh süchteln


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Geht nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (18. Juli 2009)

why?


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Game-PC futsch


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Weil ich alle auser Razyl nich mag!


Du tust auch Manoroth mögen und Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Jetzt wo dus sagst


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Jetzt wo dus sagst


Siehste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich hau mich nun aufs Ohr.
Nacht euhc miteinander, schlaft gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (18. Juli 2009)

naja bin mal off n8


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Wie sie mich allein lassen T.T


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wie sie mich allein lassen T.T



Ich bin ja noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Wer bist du?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (18. Juli 2009)

Tja wer soll ich sein? Ich bin halt ich -.-


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Aha.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (18. Juli 2009)

Joa


----------



## Zonalar (18. Juli 2009)

Bin mal wieder da. Jemand bock, mti mir DotA zu spieln?


----------



## chopi (18. Juli 2009)

_"I Can't Remember Anything
Can't Tell If this Is True or Dream
Deep down Inside I Feel to Scream
this Terrible Silence Stops Me"_

Wer den Song kennt,gewinnt ein Internet!


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Juli 2009)

Metallica - One, sehr schwierig.. haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. Juli 2009)

Hätte ich etwas genommen,das nicht komplett einfach gewesen wäre,hätte hier ja garkeiner mehr gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Juli 2009)

BANG, BANG! FEUER FREI!


----------



## tear_jerker (18. Juli 2009)

ich glaub die scheiße nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da preist der deutsche comedy central die deutsche southparkseite als was super tolles an, sperrt mir dafür aber den zugang zur original seite und ich kann die neueste folge nicht sein. leck mich CC

gibts die möglichkeit durch irgend ein tool o.ä. einer seite vorzugaukeln aus den staaten zu kommen?

edit: problem gelöst. und nochmal leck mich CC, mir dann auch noch bei der verlinkung auf die deutsche seite nen cartman in lederhosen vorzuknallen ist ne frechheit!


----------



## chopi (18. Juli 2009)

Southpark ist doch voller Vorurteile,um nicht zu sagen es basiert auf Vorurteilen,aber wenn nur ein Witz dein Heimatland auslacht willste gleich geleckt werden...


----------



## tear_jerker (18. Juli 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Southpark ist doch voller Vorurteile,um nicht zu sagen es basiert auf Vorurteilen,aber wenn nur ein Witz dein Heimatland auslacht willste gleich geleckt werden...


ach darum gehts garnicht. mir stinkts ausgesperrt zu werden und das es dann von soetwas begleitet wird. ansonsten lach ich gern über jeden joke der auch auf unsere kosten geht. immerhin wird amerika da noch viel stärker verarscht


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2009)

Southpark ist cool.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Läuft was tolles im TV?


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2009)

Würde Ich auch gerne wissen...


----------



## chopi (18. Juli 2009)

Lief jemals etwas tolles im Tv?...


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2009)

Ja^^


----------



## Zonalar (18. Juli 2009)

Bin wieder da -.- Was such ich eigendlich hier?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (18. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Bin wieder da -.- Was such ich eigendlich hier?



Freunde?


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Lief jemals etwas tolles im Tv?...


Naja Heute auf RTL2 Police Akademie o.O
Edit: OK das war Gestern o.O


----------



## Zonalar (18. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich such ich generell immer Freunde. Aber ich hab meine kleine Gruppe, denen ich vertraue.

Ich geh DotA spiel. Will wer mit?


----------



## Nuffing (18. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Eigentlich such ich generell immer Freunde. Aber ich hab meine kleine Gruppe, denen ich vertraue.
> 
> Ich geh DotA spiel. Will wer mit?



ihhh wc3 und so xD 

ne Q.Q ich habs früher gern gespielt aber komischerweiße irgenwdie weg geschmissen :/ naja xD


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Nein danke ich such grad meinen ersten Post im Nachtschwärmer o.O


----------



## Tyrianos (18. Juli 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Lief jemals etwas tolles im Tv?...



Zumindest nicht in diesem Jahrtausend.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> N`abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war glaub ich mein erster Beitrag im Nachtschwärmer o.O

Edit: Nein das is nich der erste der erste war noch viel  früher *raussuch*


----------



## Fritzche (18. Juli 2009)

Ist doch langweillig die Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Nuja werd jetz mal ins Bett humpeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ps: Neu hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Nacht an alle


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich auch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war der erste Beitrag!

aja cu Neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Juli 2009)

Langeweile. Noch wer wach?


----------



## Aero_one (18. Juli 2009)

Türlich ... =P


----------



## izabul (18. Juli 2009)

ich auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Juli 2009)

Und ich immer noch^^


----------



## izabul (18. Juli 2009)

und ich gehe jetzt schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Hai


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai


Wo isn Hai?


----------



## White-Frost (18. Juli 2009)

Langweilig >.<


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Du bist der Hai!


----------



## Aero_one (18. Juli 2009)

Aloha


----------



## Manoroth (18. Juli 2009)

haiaiaiaiai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Ok mano is der hai

Ehh Razyl ich hab mir ma deine ersten Post angeschaut die sind irgendwie GOIL! :>


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Du bist der Hai!


Wenn ich du wär, würd ich mal im Gildenforum auf Buffed.de von S&F schauen...


Manoroth schrieb:


> haiaiaiaiai
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Komm lieber im ICQ on OO

edit: welche posts?=


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl Finde blabla bla dieses mitglieds und da auf der letzten seite oda so


----------



## Manoroth (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn ich du wär, würd ich mal im Gildenforum auf Buffed.de von S&F schauen...
> 
> Komm lieber im ICQ on OO
> 
> edit: welche posts?=



bald^^ so gegen 22 uhr^^ habe gerade noch besuch


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl Finde blabla bla dieses mitglieds und da auf der letzten seite oda so


Meine allerersten Posts hier im forum? oO Ja irgendwelche blödsinnigen WoW anfragen und so, aber WoW ist geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Besonders nach diesen fucking Video heute

Und wie gesagt: Schau mal lieber im Gildenforum von S&F 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Manoroth schrieb:


> bald^^ so gegen 22 uhr^^ habe gerade noch besuch


Wirf den Besuch einfach aus den haus oO


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn ich du wär, würd ich mal im Gildenforum auf Buffed.de von S&F schauen...


Schon dabei o.O


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Und wieder suchen wir einen neuen.
> Jeder der mind. Level 10 hat und eine Aufnahmespende von 10g vorzubringen hat kann sich bei mir per Buffed.de PN bewerben. Bitte keine ingame messages! Zudem solltet ihr auch später bereit sein, etwas Gold für die Gilde zu spenden, damit diese immer weiter ausgebaut wird.*


Wahahaha nimm mich!!111 aja un 2h55 hab ich wieder 10g xD


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Schon dabei o.O


Gut gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wahahaha nimm mich!!111 aja un 2h55 hab ich wieder 10g xD


So und nun lies dir meinen Beitrag durch, wo die Bewerbungen hingehen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Und was soll ich in die bewerbung rein schreiben?


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Und was soll ich in die bewerbung rein schreiben?


Char Name, Level und ob du bereit bist zu spenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Is raus


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Hm, 1 neue Naricht von Crackmack... löschen


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (18. Juli 2009)

NAbend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, 1 neue Naricht von Crackmack... löschen


Wuhu ich libe dir!11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> NAbend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abend Jigsaw

@ Crackmack:
Ich lad dich erst um 24.00 uhr ein ... denk dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2009)

abend werte user 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was macht ihr so?^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> abend werte user
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Meine tolle Kollumne bewundern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

ICQ installieren aber will nich wirklich o.O


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ICQ installieren aber will nich wirklich o.O


Lol, du bekommst nie was auf die reihe oder?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (18. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> abend werte user
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



StarWars schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Juli 2009)

Patch 3.1 Laden  ;D

abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> StarWars schauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dvd oder kommts iwo im tv?


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dvd oder kommts iwo im tv?


Muss DvD sein, im TV kommts net =(


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Ma meine Autoblogs löschen das zeug is ja uralt o.O


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ma meine Autoblogs löschen das zeug is ja uralt o.O





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab schon über 20 Seiten blogs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Muss DvD sein, im TV kommts net =(


Ohhh doch Schweizer Sender ftw!!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ohhh doch Schweizer Sender ftw!!



Jop kommt auf SF2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Jop kommt auf SF2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach blöde schweiz...
welcher Star Wars Teil btw=?


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ach blöde schweiz...
> welcher Star Wars Teil btw=?


Ich sag nur HAHA 

Episode 2


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ach blöde schweiz...
> welcher Star Wars Teil btw=?



Star Wars: Episode 2 - Angriff der Klonkrieger

Blöde nur weil die Schweizer fähig sind ein anständiges Fernsehprogramm zu erstellen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Star Wars: Episode 2 - Angriff der Klonkrieger


Achso, also uninteressant


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Ich will meinen anderen PC wieder auf dem hier läuft netma die buffedshow in SD flüssig o.O


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich will meinen anderen PC wieder auf dem hier läuft netma die buffedshow in SD flüssig o.O


Haha, was hastn du fürn miesen pc?^^


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

kA xD


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> kA xD


*kopf-->tisch*


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Nice 897MHz 512 Mb RAM und ne Festplatte mit  18gb gesamtgrösse 

sowat willst auch wa?


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nice 897MHz 512 Mb RAM und ne Festplatte mit  18gb gesamtgrösse
> 
> sowat willst auch wa?


Nein, meiner ist da ein stück schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Schade :/  Naja in 2 Wochen is der andere denk ich aus der Reparatur zurück :/


Laptop mit nem kaputten Lüfter is nich toll


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Juli 2009)

Blar *hinleg*


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Was zum teufel isn Blar?


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Schade :/  Naja in 2 Wochen is der andere denk ich aus der Reparatur zurück :/
> 
> 
> Laptop mit nem kaputten Lüfter is nich toll


Haha, wie haste das hinbekommen?^^



Selor schrieb:


> Blar *hinleg*


Äh ja Selor, alles ok?


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend, heute nur ganz kurz da.

Weiß jemand wie der Schauspieler aus Home Improvement heißt? (Der Hauptdarsteller)


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Juli 2009)

*grummel* Mhm ich hatte auf Seite 451 meinen ersten Post hier im Thread...


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *grummel* Mhm ich hatte auf Seite 451 meinen ersten Post hier im Thread...


Sucht nun jeder hier seinen 1. Post im Thread raus oO


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

God damn kommt man im icq on wird man gleich zugeflamet why man net on kommt eh


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> God damn kommt man im icq on wird man gleich zugeflamet why man net on kommt eh


Haha, wieso kommstauch net on? Geht ja wohl mal gar nicht!


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Juli 2009)

AHHH


> <Thors Hamster> wieso läuft bei den ganzen filmen beim abspann immer hiphop?
> <Sonic Freak> damit auch wirklich alle besucher das kino verlassen^^


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha, wie haste das hinbekommen?^^


Frag mich net


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> abend werte user
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


files spreaden


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> files spreaden


Wieso das denn lieber Trolli?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nice 897MHz 512 Mb RAM und ne Festplatte mit 18gb gesamtgrösse
> 
> sowat willst auch wa?


Alter schwede modernen ersatz pc hast du wohl nicht O.o


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso das denn lieber Trolli?


weil mehrere och > 1 einziger och


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Alter schwede modernen ersatz pc hast du wohl nicht O.o


Wenn er nichtmaln modernen normal pc hat...


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Alter schwede modernen ersatz pc hast du wohl nicht O.o


Is eig der PC meiner mom o.O


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sucht nun jeder hier seinen 1. Post im Thread raus oO



Nein aber ich habe geguckt, wann ich hier STO angepriesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Btw mein erster Post war auf seite 1000 irgendwas


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Is eig der PC meiner mom o.O


oO Wieso hat die noch so einen alten?



Selor schrieb:


> Nein aber ich habe geguckt, wann ich hier STO angepriesen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


STO... das wird doch eh nichts :X
Ne, mal abwarten... die nächsten 2 Jahre (2009 + 2010) werden eh von Sci Fi MMo´s angegriffen


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> oO Wieso hat die noch so einen alten?


Was weiss ich?


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Was weiss ich?


Was weißt du überhaupt?

Btw: Wo ist Mano?


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Juli 2009)

> <Lins> Kollege hat jetzt ne Brille
> <Lins> gestern hat er sie andauernd auf und wieder abgesetzt und dabei gesagt <Lins> HDTV, TV, HDTV, TV...



°°°°



> <Stokesman> ich les hier grad schon wieder auf der Schüssel "Spülmaschinenfest | 2009"
> <Stokesman> hat einer von euch ne Ahnung wann und wo genau das stattfinden soll??
> <JimKnopf> -.-
> <Stokesman> was denn???


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Btw: Wo ist Mano?


Was weiss ich?


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2009)

> bla


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Was weiss ich?


Ruhe Crackmack!


----------



## Manoroth (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was weißt du überhaupt?
> 
> Btw: Wo ist Mano?





das is geheim... streng geheim!


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das is geheim... streng geheim!


Ich wette du sitztgrad bei dir im zimmer oO


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2009)

razyl, erzähl ma was von dir. mir is grad langweilig^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> razyl, erzähl ma was von dir. mir is grad langweilig^^


Wieso fragst du da ausgerechnet MICH?


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2009)

weil das immer lustig war^^


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (18. Juli 2009)

ich kann was über Razyl sagen er hatte gerade seine star wars fase nun kommt die hitman fan fase xD


----------



## Manoroth (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wette du sitztgrad bei dir im zimmer oO



du scheiss stalker!!!


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> weil das immer lustig war^^


Ist es aber heute nemmer oO



Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> ich kann was über Razyl sagen er hatte gerade seine star wars fase nun kommt die hitman fan fase xD


Nein.. falsch.
Ich ändere nun monatlich meine signatur und Ava in verschiedene Spiele Characktere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du scheiss stalker!!!


Es war nur geraten oO


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Lüg nich!


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Lüg nich!


Geh suchteln!


----------



## Manoroth (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es war nur geraten oO



gib zu du sitzt iwo unter meinem bett oder hinter nem gebüsch beim nachbar und beobachtest mich! *katana such und umgebung durchkämm*


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Geht nich


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gib zu du sitzt iwo unter meinem bett oder hinter nem gebüsch beim nachbar und beobachtest mich! *katana such und umgebung durchkämm*


Ich will gar nicht unter deinem Bett sitzen oO


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht unter deinem Bett sitzen oO


willst drauf liegen ne`?


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> willst drauf liegen ne`?


Oh gott, ganz sicher net oO


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh gott, ganz sicher net oO


laber nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh gott, ganz sicher net oO


Sagen sie alle


----------



## Manoroth (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht unter deinem Bett sitzen oO



biste auch net ich schau jetzt noch in der ganzen umgebung nach und zerstückle alles was sich bewegt... mein besuch musste schon dran glauben


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> laber nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß zwar nicht, aus was du so stehst, allerdings kann ich von mir ausgehen und ich stehe nicht auf Mano OO


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, aus was du so stehst, allerdings kann ich von mir ausgehen und ich stehe nicht auf Mano OO


woran du schwein wieder denkst


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> woran du schwein wieder denkst


Ruhe du riesiger trolli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2009)

*omnomnom*

mh tomate/schinken/käse sandwich + kirschtee <3


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *omnomnom*
> 
> mh tomate/schinken/käse sandwich + kirschtee <3


Verteil davon was im Nachtschwärmer! los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein.. falsch.
> Ich ändere nun monatlich meine signatur und Ava in verschiedene Spiele Characktere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach so ich dacht so je nach spiel das du gerade gerne spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2009)

hat eigtl lilly inzwischen schon den neuen potter gesehen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verteil davon was im Nachtschwärmer! los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast schon was abbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Ach so ich dacht so je nach spiel das du gerade gerne spielst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, sonst müsste da unten nen Battleforge Teil hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber da gibts keinen ordentlichen spielecharackter


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber da gibts keinen ordentlichen spielecharackter



Welcher ist den dein lieblings spielcharackter? 

<---- meiner ist Niko Belic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Ich hab lust aufn Eis wer noch?


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Welcher ist den dein lieblings spielcharackter?
> 
> <---- meiner ist Niko Belic
> 
> ...


Hitman, Darth Nihilus und Niko bellic



Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich hab lust aufn Eis wer noch?


Nein!


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=113788


----------



## izabul (18. Juli 2009)

guten abend holde mait


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=113788


Klar, ich mahcs gerne mit UNtoten und ner gnomina


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klar, ich mahcs gerne mit UNtoten und ner gnomina


ich finds hart, dass mehr leute leichen als zwerge ficken würden^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich finds hart, dass mehr leute leichen als zwerge ficken würden^^


Leichen sind halt geiler weißte?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Leichen sind halt geiler weißte?^^


xD

aber immerhin hat mir der trhead n neues zitat beschafft <3


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> xD
> 
> aber immerhin hat mir der trhead n neues zitat beschafft <3





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du Quote sammler^^


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klar, ich mahcs gerne mit UNtoten



und wo soll das ding rein ? zwischen die rippen knochen? xD


----------



## skyline930 (18. Juli 2009)

Naja, aber ich würde mal sagen den Mods (OMG, wollte grad GM schreiben *facepalm*) machts Spaß Threads zu closen o_O
Bei dem Thread kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen, Welche Klasse findet ihr in WoW am attraktivsten, naja..


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> und wo soll das ding rein ? zwischen die rippen knochen? xD


k.A, irgendwo wirds hingehen :X


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Um was gehts?


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Naja, aber ich würde mal sagen den Mods (OMG, wollte grad GM schreiben *facepalm*) machts Spaß Threads zu closen o_O
> Bei dem Thread kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen, Welche Klasse findet ihr in WoW am attraktivsten, naja..


Es ging nicht darum, welche WoW klasse am attraktivsten war, sondern mit welcher Klasse man am liebsten Sex hätte. Und zudem der Threadtitel...


----------



## skyline930 (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ging nicht darum, welche WoW klasse am attraktivsten war, sondern mit welcher Klasse man am liebsten Sex hätte. Und zudem der Threadtitel...





> Mit welcher WoW Rasse würdet ihr es am ehesten treiben ?, *WoW/Rasse/Atraktivität*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, wir leben in einer aufgeklärten Welt.. mit Internet noch dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=113788


todesrofl


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Juli 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gehört hier nicht hin und basta...


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und trotzdem bleibt es: mit welcher Rasse (die nur aus Pixel bestehen btw)man am liebsten Sex hätte...


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

boah ich hab grad meinen längsten beitrag bei buffed ever geschrieben (ausgenommen wikipedia zitate)


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> boah ich hab grad meinen längsten beitrag bei buffed ever geschrieben (ausgenommen wikipedia zitate)


Wo?


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo?


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1911591


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1911591


Naja sooooo lang isser auch net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja sooooo lang isser auch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab noch nie was längeres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab noch nie was längeres
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Den satz kann man zweideutig sehen


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab noch nie was längeres
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja meen jung.....
np: K.I.Z. - Das System "Sexismus gegen Rechts" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

lul


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Den satz kann man zweideutig sehen


ich glaub ich hab ein verb am ende vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab ein verb am ende vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du glaubst es oder du weißt es?


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du glaubst es oder du weißt es?


ich weiß es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich weiß es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann ist ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und trotzdem bleibt es: mit welcher Rasse (die nur aus Pixel bestehen btw)man am liebsten Sex hätte...



wie so bald kommt nur noch wow aufklärungs videos in den schulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> wie so bald kommt nur noch wow aufklärungs videos in den schulen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


O M F G


----------



## mookuh (18. Juli 2009)

abend


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend


Nabend Fleisch =)


----------



## Falathrim (18. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> np: K.I.Z. - Das System "Sexismus gegen Rechts"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Album ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


np: KIZ - Rauher Wind 
abend btw


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> O M F G



und das ist erst der anfang bliz plant das eines tags die ganze welt nur noch wow spielt, arbeit in wow schulen ist in wow und die ganze welt wirt nur noch vor dem pc sitzen xD


----------



## mookuh (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend Fleisch =)



Werd ich jetzt von Hitman gejagt? 

:O


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Werd ich jetzt von Hitman gejagt?
> 
> :O


Definitiv wirst du das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

noch 4 seiten dann haben wir die zahl 4444 und noch ca 100 beiträge dann haben wir 88888 beiträge! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Definitiv wirst du das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh noez

*aus dem thread rausrenn und sich versteck*


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> noch 4 seiten dann haben wir die zahl 4444 und noch ca 100 beiträge dann haben wir 88888 beiträge!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und noch ein paar Posts und ich bin die Nr. 1 im Posting aller Buffed.de User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

hast ja bald mina eingeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hast ja bald mina eingeholt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Minas überholt meinst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Oh nein


----------



## Falathrim (18. Juli 2009)

Sind ja 2 Ziele für heute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will Nummer 88888 sein o.0 xD


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Minas überholt meinst du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


eingeholt kommt aber einen post früher als überholt

btw, machst du einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 smiley weil du böse guckst oder du nie den : knopf triffst?^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> eingeholt kommt aber einen post früher als überholt
> 
> btw, machst du einen
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist fürs augenzwinkern und nicht fürs böse gucken oO


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ist fürs augenzwinkern und nicht fürs böse gucken oO


er guckt aber böse^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> er guckt aber böse^^


Ja ist halt der Buffed Smiley oo


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?&...e=show&st=0
knapper tittenbonus vorsprung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?&...e=show&st=0
> knapper tittenbonus vorsprung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fehlt da nicht Zwergin? :X


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fehlt da nicht Zwergin? :X


die is zu fett, da begeht die knarre selbstmord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die is zu fett, da begeht die knarre selbstmord
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WoW hat da noch den Vorteil, in HDRO gibts keine Zwerginnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Postet ma was ihr!

seid 5 min nix gepostet geht ja ma gar net


----------



## Zonalar (18. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht, zusammen.
Gehts euch auch so scheisse, wie ich mich fühle?


----------



## Manoroth (18. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gute Nacht, zusammen.
> Gehts euch auch so scheisse, wie ich mich fühle?



nee mir gehts super^^

schöne nacht, hab noch n guten freund hier bei mir und bin am saufen^^ was will man mehr?


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

frauään


----------



## Manoroth (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> frauään



ok jo e hübschi frau wär net ohni^^


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

noch 3 seiten und ca 75 beiträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

ich werd erster auf der seite 4444 sein und der 888888 post


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gute Nacht, zusammen.
> Gehts euch auch so scheisse, wie ich mich fühle?


Nein



Crackmack schrieb:


> frauään


Bekommst du eh nie


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bekommst du eh nie


schade


----------



## Kronas (18. Juli 2009)

Xerul schrieb:


> ich würde auch sagen entweder zwerg oder nchtelfin :-) nachtelfe sind hässlich


nachtelfin aber nachtelfe nicht... rofl!


----------



## Manoroth (18. Juli 2009)

wiso fühlsch di den beschisse benji?


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> schade


Tja pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

vor 6 Minuten

gehts noch`?


----------



## Zonalar (18. Juli 2009)

Wenn meine Kollegin mir erzählt, dass ihr Verlobter vom besten Freund erschossen wurde und er sie vor den Augen des Verlobten vergewaltigt wurde, und danach der Verlobte in den Armen von meiner Kollegin starb.

Wie kann man sich danach ned scheisse fühln?


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn meine Kollegin mir erzählt, dass ihr Verlobter vom besten Freund erschossen wurde und er sie vor den Augen des Verlobten vergewaltigt wurde, und danach der Verlobte in den Armen von meiner Kollegin starb.
> 
> Wie kann man sich danach ned scheisse fühln?


ZUviele Krimis geschaut? oO


----------



## Zonalar (18. Juli 2009)

Nein Razyl. nackte Realität.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn meine Kollegin mir erzählt, dass ihr Verlobter vom besten Freund erschossen wurde und er sie vor den Augen des Verlobten vergewaltigt wurde, und danach der Verlobte in den Armen von meiner Kollegin starb.
> 
> Wie kann man sich danach ned scheisse fühln?



klingt nach the crow^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nein Razyl. nackte Realität.


Wenn du mir noch erklärst, wieso die Realität nackt ist...


----------



## Manoroth (18. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du mir noch erklärst, wieso die Realität nackt ist...



ich hab die klamotten der realität versteckt... muahahaha!


----------



## Zonalar (18. Juli 2009)

Weil sie den Mantel der Verschweigung abgelegt hat. Darum Razyl.


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Weil sie den Mantel der Verschweigung abgelegt hat. Darum Razyl.


*kopf-->tisch* *kopf-->tisch*


----------



## Manoroth (18. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Weil sie den Mantel der Verschweigung abgelegt hat. Darum Razyl.



de hani scho lang verbrennt...


benji du hesch nur z vill the crow glueget jetzt hesch alpträum deswege gibs zue!


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn meine Kollegin mir erzählt, dass ihr Verlobter vom besten Freund erschossen wurde und *er sie* vor den Augen des Verlobten *vergewaltigt wurde*, und danach der Verlobte in den Armen von meiner Kollegin starb.


dann stellst du bald fest, dass das super stoff für nen film ist.


----------



## Zonalar (19. Juli 2009)

The crow? Hab den Film einmal gesehn... naja, zur Hälfte. ich fand ihn scheisse.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann stellst du bald fest, dass das super stoff für nen film ist.


Hahah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann stellst du bald fest, dass das super stoff für nen film ist.



das kommt schon in "the crow" vor-.- 

kennt den niemand den klassiker? banausen-.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das kommt schon in "the crow" vor-.-


aha.interessant.
wirklich


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> The crow? Hab den Film einmal gesehn... naja, zur Hälfte. ich fand ihn scheisse.



wtf? das is n klassiker-.- du bist n kunstbanause-.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wtf? das is n klassiker-.- du bist n kunstbanause-.-


der besuch der alten dame ist auch n klassiker und ich find das buch sowie den film davon kacke


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der besuch der alten dame ist auch n klassiker und ich find das buch sowie den film davon kacke



aber "the crow" is auch n super film^^ einer der besten gothic filme


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der besuch der alten dame ist auch n klassiker und ich find das buch sowie den film davon kacke


Was fürn film? oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aber "the crow" is auch n super film^^ einer der besten gothic filme


hab ihn noch net gesehen...
aber wenn der echt so ist, wie benjis beschreibungen kann ich ihn mir ja ma angucken^^



Razyl schrieb:


> Was fürn film? oO



der besuch der alten dame wurde auch verflimt...


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)




----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Nun sindse ruhig *g*


----------



## Zonalar (19. Juli 2009)

Wer Lust DotA zu spieln? Will mich ablenken... sonst zerfrisst mich die Depression


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wer Lust DotA zu spieln? Will mich ablenken... sonst zerfrisst mich die Depression


Kein WCIII 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wer Lust DotA zu spieln? Will mich ablenken... sonst zerfrisst mich die Depression


dota is doof


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. Juli 2009)

brrrrrrreeeeeeee......AION bis zum erbrechen gezockt...so lange am stück an einem spiel hab ich schon seit WoW nicht mehr gesessen xD


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wer Lust DotA zu spieln? Will mich ablenken... sonst zerfrisst mich die Depression



sry kein wc3 aufm pc atm... frag doch gott um rat der hilft dir ja anscheinend so gerne


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrrrrrreeeeeeee......AION bis zum erbrechen gezockt...so lange am stück an einem spiel hab ich schon seit WoW nicht mehr gesessen xD



auch aion zocken will... wann kommt das den in europa raus?


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrrrrrreeeeeeee......AION bis zum erbrechen gezockt...so lange am stück an einem spiel hab ich schon seit WoW nicht mehr gesessen xD


Ich seh schon wieder die comments vor mir:
Aion erscheint, 1 monat Später "AION HAT 800.000 Accounts"===> Comments dann:
"Boah soviele, bao das Spiel ist gut..." 
UNd dann 2. Monat: äh wir haben nur noch 300.00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juli 2009)

Tolles Lied :>


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Tolles Lied :>


Find ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw: Abend Lilly


----------



## Zonalar (19. Juli 2009)

muss ich nicht. Es gibt genug Spieler, mit denen ich Dota spielen kann^^


----------



## Kronas (19. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> muss ich nicht. Es gibt genug Spieler, mit denen ich Dota spielen kann^^


kannst du hosten?^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> auch aion zocken will... wann kommt das den in europa raus?




25 september glaub ich...vorbesteller dürfen 5 tage früher zocken 

kotzt mich das an, dass es erst in 2 monat kommt....gerade JETZT wo ich so scheiße viel zeit habe..wärs sooo perfekt..aber neeeee -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wer Lust DotA zu spieln? Will mich ablenken... sonst zerfrisst mich die Depression


naja, damit "verdrängst" dus ja nur, aber das macht das ganze ja nicht ungeschehen.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, damit "verdrängst" dus ja nur, aber das macht das ganze ja nicht ungeschehen.


Egal, verdrängen reicht doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (19. Juli 2009)

So, erst WAR frustiert aus gemacht.. nun genauso frustiert Silent Hill: Home coming ausgemacht ... <.< nun geh ich off ... meinem freund beim fable 2 spielen zu schauen .. oder gucken ob was im tv laeuft.. oder was auch immer <.< mein buch darf ich net weiter lesen ... -.-'


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> So, erst WAR frustiert aus gemacht.. nun genauso frustiert Silent Hill: Home coming ausgemacht ... <.< nun geh ich off ... meinem freund beim fable 2 spielen zu schauen .. oder gucken ob was im tv laeuft.. oder was auch immer <.< mein buch darf ich net weiter lesen ... -.-'


gibt kenny vs spenny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. Juli 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> So, erst WAR frustiert aus gemacht.. nun genauso frustiert Silent Hill: Home coming ausgemacht ... <.< nun geh ich off ... meinem freund beim fable 2 spielen zu schauen .. oder gucken ob was im tv laeuft.. oder was auch immer <.< mein buch darf ich net weiter lesen ... -.-'


du DARFST nicht lesen? oO


----------



## Zonalar (19. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kannst du hosten?^^


nein leider nicht. Aber ich werde einfach ein Spiel joinen, dass jemand anderes schon geöffnet hat.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> So, erst WAR frustiert aus gemacht.. nun genauso frustiert Silent Hill: Home coming ausgemacht ... <.< nun geh ich off ... meinem freund beim fable 2 spielen zu schauen .. oder gucken ob was im tv laeuft.. oder was auch immer <.< mein buch darf ich net weiter lesen ... -.-'


Wieso darfst du dein Buch net weiter lesen?


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> nein leider nicht. Aber ich werde einfach ein Spiel joinen, dass jemand anderes schon geöffnet hat.



haste dich schon gefragt wiso gott das alles zugelassen hat? würd ich an deiner stelle mal tun. und ein tipp: versuchs net zu verdrängen. beschäftige dich damit und verarbeite es. is definitiv gesünder


----------



## Kronas (19. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> nein leider nicht. Aber ich werde einfach ein Spiel joinen, dass jemand anderes schon geöffnet hat.


haha ich kann hosten!
die ganzen spiele namens 'learn how to host here' sind kein fake, kanns dank der seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grüne schrieb:


> gibe kenny vs spenny
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wiederholung von gestern, aber am ende die taktik is genial von dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich seh schon wieder die comments vor mir:
> Aion erscheint, 1 monat Später "AION HAT 800.000 Accounts"===> Comments dann:
> "Boah soviele, bao das Spiel ist gut..."
> UNd dann 2. Monat: äh wir haben nur noch 300.00
> ...



wenns sich immer soviele auf nem server rumtummeln würden, wie jetzt gerade in ner beta...wärs endgeil..allein wieviele in der hauptstadt rumtummeln...also gegen so ne masse hätte ich nix ^^

btw..aion hat jetzt schon ca. 4 mio accounts hab ich gehört...in asien halt


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> haste dich schon gefragt wiso gott das alles zugelassen hat? würd ich an deiner stelle mal tun. und ein tipp: versuchs net zu verdrängen. beschäftige dich damit und verarbeite es. is definitiv gesünder


wie ich ja schon ähnlich sagte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kronas schrieb:


> wiederholung von gestern, aber am ende die taktik is genial von dem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der ist einfach nur krank^^ 
(wie z.b. als er die mutter entführt hat, weil spenny seine (nazi-)platten hat xD)


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wenns sich immer soviele auf nem server rumtummeln würden, wie jetzt gerade in ner beta...wärs endgeil..allein wieviele in der hauptstadt rumtummeln...also gegen so ne masse hätte ich nix ^^
> 
> bzw..aion hat jetzt schon ca. 4 mio accounts hab ich gehört...in asien halt


Asien ist nicht ausschlaggebend oO


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Asien ist nicht ausschlaggebend oO



70% der 11 mio von WoW sind aus asien   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie ich ja schon ähnlich sagte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oder beim komedie wettbewerb
spenny bekommt nen gefälschten brief vom gesundheitsamt, in dem steht, dass er aids hat xD
der richter fands so geil, dass kenny gewonnen hat^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> 70% der 11 mio von WoW sind aus asien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und weiter? Deshalb ist es ausschlaggebend? Ähem nein


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oder beim komedie wettbewerb
> spenny bekommt nen gefälschten brief vom gesundheitsamt, in dem steht, dass er aids hat xD
> der richter fands so geil, dass kenny gewonnen hat^^


weiss gar nicht mehr, was spenny gemacht hat... war doch so ne wannabe-stand-up comedy oder?^^


----------



## Zonalar (19. Juli 2009)

ich post mal was und hoffe, rechtzeitig zu sein^^

Post


----------



## Zonalar (19. Juli 2009)

Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zu früh und nen Drippelpost mach ich ned


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ich post mal was und hoffe, rechtzeitig zu sein^^
> 
> Post


Öhem was?

edit: HAHA BENJI! Hahah!


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

o_O

wasn mit dir los


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und weiter? Deshalb ist es ausschlaggebend? Ähem nein



wenns man statistisch betrachtet schon...mehr als das kannst atm ehh nicht tun ..außer ein paar "vermutungen" anzustellen bezüglich der abozahlen


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Juli 2009)

Will auch noch auf 4444 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wenns man statistisch betrachtet schon...mehr als das kannst atm ehh nicht tun ..außer ein paar "vermutungen" anzustellen bezüglich der abozahlen


Ich sage es nochmal:
Was geht uns Asien an? Die machen dort ihr Ding, wir unseres hier. Für AION werden ebenso wie für WAr und HDRO und sonst was Europäische zahlen gelten..


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2009)

ICh auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Juli 2009)

i am in


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Ich auch


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Wie sie aufeinmal alle auftauchen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

erinnert mich an "essen sie scheisse - millionen fliegen können sich nicht irren"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verdammt, quote vergessen.... naja, seis drum >_<


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

mieeep? O,o


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mieeep? O,o


Blöde miepe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

ich will 888888 sein ;(


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sage es nochmal:
> Was geht uns Asien an? Die machen dort ihr Ding, wir unseres hier. Für AION werden ebenso wie für WAr und HDRO und sonst was Europäische zahlen gelten..


das lustige ist immer das argument, dass sich das ja schon durch die ganzen asiaten rechnet . kommt öfters bei rom oder auch aion.
als ob man die server in europa aus reiner nächstenliebe betreibt. rechnet sich das nicht gut genug hier , wird abgeschaltet. egal ob das asian auffängt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich will 888888 sein ;(



wirst du aber nicht sien


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich will 888888 sein ;(


Ach gib ruhe Crack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach gib ruhe Crack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


NIEMALS


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das lustige ist immer das argument, dass sich das ja schon durch die ganzen asiaten rechnet . kommt öfters bei rom oder auch aion.
> als ob man die server in europa aus reiner nächstenliebe betreibt. rechnet sich das nicht gut genug hier , wird abgeschaltet. egal ob das asian auffängt.


Tjoa ihre Sache. Jedenfalls ist der asiatische Markt nicht ausschlaggebend für uns Europäer und brauch uns auch nicht so interessieren. Statistikfreaks sicherlich...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Juli 2009)

> <guerrilla> btw: ich steh neulich so im krankenhaus und hoer wie sich da zwei langhaarige kerle unterhalten
> <guerrilla> sagt der eine so zu dem anderen "guckmal hier, ich hab kaugummis "wrigley extra professional"
> <guerrilla> der andere dann "gibts davon auch ne home edition?"
> <guerrilla> ...bestimmt informatiker


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Juli 2009)

NEiiiiiinnn!!!!!


Ups sind ja erst bei 88880 oder so. xD


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1 Smiley spammer...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte nur mal ein bisschen vorwärts machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

aufjeden


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

ich könnt jetzt mit nem tripple post kommen


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich könnt jetzt mit nem tripple post kommen


Dann kannst du auch mal reported werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das lustige ist immer das argument, dass sich das ja schon durch die ganzen asiaten rechnet . kommt öfters bei rom oder auch aion.
> als ob man die server in europa aus reiner nächstenliebe betreibt. rechnet sich das nicht gut genug hier , wird abgeschaltet. egal ob das asian auffängt.



.dann muss es aber so richtig mies laufen :O


und außer tabuler rasa kenn ich kein mmo was dieses schicksal erlitten hat


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

888888 lawl


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Juli 2009)

Shit wieder daneben -.-


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Brille suXX :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Juli 2009)

Ich geh jetzt wieder Scrubs schauen -.-


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Shit wieder daneben -.-


Ähem was willst du eigentlich?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Shit wieder daneben -.-






Crackmack schrieb:


> Brille suXX :/






Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt wieder Scrubs schauen -.-


lulz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. Juli 2009)

alda was gehtn hier ab..speedposting...dat is mir zu viel... :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem was willst du eigentlich?


er wollte den 888888. post


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Brille suXX :/


Ruhe !
Grüne Brille >>>>>> Crackmack


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Juli 2009)

Tja so manches. Villa schöne Autos... aber vor allem: den 88888 Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ruhe !
> Grüne Brille >>>>>> Crackmack


naja, egtl jeder nachtschwärmer > crackmack xD


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

pfff dafür krieg ich den 90000 :/


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Tja so manches. Villa schöne Autos... aber vor allem: den 88888 Post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gott, ihr kinder oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gott, ihr kinder oO


du Spamm0r oO


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

GoGO 100 posts noch


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gott, ihr kinder oO



Tja so sind wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Echt tragisch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> GoGO 100 posts noch


dann sind wir bei 89000...


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

RAZIEL IS NR 1 :O


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du Spamm0r oO


Dafür poste ich keine 1smiley posts für nen besonderen Zahl post oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür poste ich keine 1smiley posts für nen besonderen Zahl post oO


joa... und dann failed der noch (also der von puzzle^^)


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann sind wir bei 89000...


DAMN


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa... und dann failed der noch (also der von puzzle^^)


Jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tja selber schuld isser^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> DAMN


lern rechnen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Juli 2009)

dann schnapp ich mir aber 90000

bis dahin... gute nacht ^^



> <andyg721> ich hab mir, als ich in den USA war so CNN reingezogen
> <andyg721> Condoleeza Rice war nach Asien gereist
> <andyg721> und die überschrift war RICE IN ASIA


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

geschrieben in: Die Nachtschwärmer
Verfasser	Beiträge
Razyl	            8994
Grüne Brille	5102
Lurock	            4329
Minastirit	3357
Manoroth	3011


Lass uns feiernBrille  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> dann schnapp ich mir aber 90000
> 
> bis dahin... gute nacht ^^


gn8



Razyl schrieb:


> geschrieben in: Die Nachtschwärmer
> Verfasser	Beiträge
> Razyl	            8994
> Grüne Brille	5102
> ...


ich schmeiss ne runde! \o/
*schmeisst nen wassereimer in den nachtschwärmer*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa... und dann failed der noch (also der von puzzle^^)



Tja kann passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich schmeiss ne runde! \o/
> *schmeisst nen wassereimer in den nachtschwärmer*


Caprisonne wäre besser gewesen *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Caprisonne wäre besser gewesen *g*


zu harter stoff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Und damit wäre es vollbracht!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und damit wäre es vollbracht!!!


nerd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=M...sort_order=desc


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nerd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jahaha, nach über 1 Jahr ein neuer da oben \o/ es war ein hartes Stück arbeit *g*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und damit wäre es vollbracht!!!





> Gott, ihr kinder oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

ich bräuchte ma sowas wie /played für buffed^^


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

DAS DARF NICH SEIN RAZIEL DIE NR 1 DAS IS N BUG


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bräuchte ma sowas wie /played für buffed^^


Zuviel,viel zuviel^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> quatsch i sag nur Weltwirtschaftskrise vor zig Jahren  wir erfahren eine Inflation erster güte^^ und dann müssen wir Brot für 1.000.000 € für ein Brot zahlen^^






Grüne schrieb:


> dann kann man sich einma im leben den arsch mim hunderter abwischen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das warn noch themen früher hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

RAZIEL HAT DEN LÖNGSTEN WUHU


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das warn noch themen früher hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oO
Was für Themen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 9000. Post im Nachtschwärmer...


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> RAZIEL HAT DEN LÖNGSTEN WUHU



und den dünnsten  wuhuu


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und den dünnsten  wuhuu


Du hasten dünnen -.-


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hasten dünnen -.-



net wirklich aba das gehört hier net hin


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Hier steht nix


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juli 2009)

Themenwechsel!


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Themenwechsel!



Maunz? ;3


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Themenwechsel!


Wieso das denn?


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juli 2009)

Weil ich keine Lust hab über Penisvergleiche zu lesen :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Weil ich keine Lust hab über Penisvergleiche zu lesen :>


echt ma, holt das lineal+ foto raus, sonst glaubts eh keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Weil ich keine Lust hab über Penisvergleiche zu lesen :>


Lies einfach net mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Lilly is pöse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> echt ma, holt das lineal+ foto raus, sonst glaubts eh keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok kleiner mom.. suche fix n lineal... *zimmer durchwühl*


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ok kleiner mom.. suche fix n lineal... *zimmer durchwühl*


Das hast du nicht wirklich vor?


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hast du nicht wirklich vor?



lass dich überaschen?^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> lass dich überaschen?^^


Dann verlasse ich den Thread oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann verlasse ich den Thread oO


mano dann auch - zwangsweise xD


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juli 2009)

*peitsche zück*


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *peitsche zück*


willst du, dass er die volle länge photografiert, oder warum zückste die peitsche? XD


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> willst du, dass er die volle länge photografiert, oder warum zückste die peitsche? XD


Sie will seine sache auspeitschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie will seine sache auspeitschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das eine schließt das andere ja bei mano nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das eine schließt das andere ja bei mano nicht aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du bist fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie will seine sache auspeitschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



au ja da steh cih drauf^^ *immer noch zimmer durchwühl* besoffn was suchen is scheisse-.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Du bist fies
> ...


nein, nur ehrlich.
siehst:



Manoroth schrieb:


> au ja da steh cih drauf^^ *immer noch zimmer durchwühl* besoffn was suchen is scheisse-.-


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> au ja da steh cih drauf^^ *immer noch zimmer durchwühl* besoffn was suchen is scheisse-.-


*kopf--->tisch*


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *kopf--->tisch*



tut dir der kopf net langsam weh?


ich such ma unten... ev liegt da n lineal rum


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tut dir der kopf net langsam weh?


Nein tut er net


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Der hat ne eisen birne musste wissen


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Der hat ne eisen birne musste wissen



sein armer armer tisch...


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *peitsche zück*


spüre meine...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FORK OF TRUTH


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> FORK OF TRUTH


wo sind die bärenarme? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wo sind die bärenarme?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


unter meiner nierenmütze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

ohh noez mano hat das lineal gefunden


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> unter meiner nierenmütze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die aus einer echten niere besteht *fg*


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

lineal hab ich... aber cam finde ich net... himmel ich sollte ma aufräumen...


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die aus einer echten niere besteht *fg*


so zummindest versprach es mir der händler, der vorbesitzer soll ein gewisser charlie gewesen sein. ich hab dazu sogar gratis ein pfeife aus echtem elfenbein bekommen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

oh man, jetzt hab ich wieder lust auf die comics... :S
vor allem auf die stelle am anfang mit dem gnom 
"you shall not pass"
*fwoosh*
"you may pass [...]"
XD


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Juli 2009)

hehe, zum glück gibts morgen wieder nee neue seite. ist grad etwas schleppend hab ich das gefühl


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> hehe, zum glück gibts morgen wieder nee neue seite. ist grad etwas schleppend hab ich das gefühl


ich finds schon länger schleppend (wie ich hier glaub ich schonmal schrieb)^^:
zu wenig richard, zu viel storyvorantreiben.


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Juli 2009)

von mir aus können sie es ja erstmal ganz sein lassen und endlich den film fertig machen....oder zummindest eine extended version von richards song xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> von mir aus können sie es ja erstmal ganz sein lassen und endlich den film fertig machen....oder zummindest eine extended version von richards song xD


hm stimmt, film war ja auch angekündigt...^^

mir hat richards stimme nicht so zugesagt... aber die szene mit den augen... hammer xD


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Brille deine sig


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Brille deine sig


was damit


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

loool brille das zweite zitat^^ ich schmeiss mich wech^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Brille du ******!


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> loool brille das zweite zitat^^ ich schmeiss mich wech^^


is ja nich schwer bei deinem momentanen zustand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> is ja nich schwer bei deinem momentanen zustand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok der punkt geht an dich^^


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> is ja nich schwer bei deinem momentanen zustand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Würdest du bitte umgehend deine Signatur ändern? Sowas hat hier nichts verloren....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

geändert... >_<


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Ihr habt probleme o.O


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juli 2009)

Raus damit... komplett!


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Raus damit... komplett!


dürfte ich erfahren, warum? o_O


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juli 2009)

Weil solche Zitate hier im Forum nichts zu suchen haben.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Weil solche Zitate hier im Forum nichts zu suchen haben.


und unter "solche zitate" fallen zitate, wo das, was anstoß erregen könnte zensiert ist?


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Weil solche Zitate hier im Forum nichts zu suchen haben.



wiso? is ja nix schlimmes bei?


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso? is ja nix schlimmes bei?


Wer das als Zensierung des Namens ansieht... dürfen ja demnächst auch Fernsehsender etc. sowas machen...


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juli 2009)

Doch, es ist etwas schlimmes dabei und die Sternchen täuschen nicht wirklich darüber hinweg. Zumal das zweite nichtmal zensiert ist. Raus damit oder ich lasse es mit Konsequenzen entfernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer das als Zensierung des Namens ansieht... dürfen ja demnächst auch Fernsehsender etc. sowas machen...



jo klar wiso auch net? haste was zu verbergen? ich steh zu dem was ich schreibe/tue^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo klar wiso auch net? haste was zu verbergen? ich steh zu dem was ich schreibe/tue^^


Ich will sicherlich nicht mit so einen scheiß in Verbindung gebracht werden? Zudem möchte ich nicht, dass Zitate von mir in Signaturen stehen.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Doch, es ist etwas schlimmes dabei und die Sternchen täuschen nicht wirklich darüber hinweg. Zumal das zweite nichtmal zensiert ist. Raus damit oder ich lasse es mit Konsequenzen entfernen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ists io wen das zweite auch zensiert is? btw is pen*s n ärtzlicher fachbegriff für männliches geschlechts organ... sollte also eigentlich in ordnung sein oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ists io wen das zweite auch zensiert is? btw is pen*s n ärtzlicher fachbegriff für männliches geschlechts organ... sollte also eigentlich in ordnung sein oder?


wobei uich mich frage, was man da zensieren soll, da steht "wichen" :\


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wobei uich mich frage, was man da zensieren soll, da steht "wichen" :\



tjo... wischen is wohl n böses wort oder so... ka^^


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juli 2009)

Veräppeln mußt du mich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Veräppeln mußt du mich auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


soll ich dir n screen vom chatlog machen?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich will sicherlich nicht mit so einen scheiß in Verbindung gebracht werden? Zudem möchte ich nicht, dass Zitate von mir in Signaturen stehen.



Dann musst du ja auch nicht "solchen Scheiss" schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei es natürlich sein könnte dass dein Zitat aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wurde und dann würde es mich evt auch stören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dann musst du ja auch nicht "solchen Scheiss" schreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


war die exakte reihenfolge


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> soll ich dir n screen vom chatlog machen?


Was bringt dir das? Jeder  wird wissen, was damit gemeint ist.



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dann musst du ja auch nicht "solchen Scheiss" schreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich kann aber auch  untersagen, dass dieser Quote genutzt wird...


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> war die exakte reihenfolge



das kann ich bestätigen^^


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> soll ich dir n screen vom chatlog machen?


Nein, aber du hast es bestimmt nicht in die Signatur gestellt weil man bei dem Log an wischen denkt...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> war die exakte reihenfolge



Dann verstehe ich nicht wiso er sich darüber aufregt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was bringt dir das? Jeder  wird wissen, was damit gemeint ist.


man liest das, was man lesen will <.<



Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein, aber du hast es bestimmt nicht in die Signatur gestellt weil man bei dem Log an wischen denkt...


das sind vermutungen...


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich nicht wiso er sich darüber aufregt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil ihc einfach nicht möchte, dass mein username in irgendwelchen Signaturen auftaucht.


Grüne schrieb:


> man liest das, was man lesen will <.<


Ach komm Brille, jetzt mach nicht auf die Tour. Dir selbst ist auch klar, was damit gemeint ist und nur deshalb ist es in deiner signatur gewesen.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein, aber du hast es bestimmt nicht in die Signatur gestellt weil man bei dem Log an wischen denkt...



und wie ists beim ersten zitat? war das in ordnung so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ihc einfach nicht möchte, dass mein username in irgendwelchen Signaturen auftaucht.
> 
> Ach komm Brille, jetzt mach nicht auf die Tour. Dir selbst ist auch klar, was damit gemeint ist und nur deshalb ist es in deiner signatur gewesen.


1. ist das auch der grund, warum dein zitat aus tikus sig grad verschwunden ist? <.<
2.wie gesagt, vermutungen... beweis mir erstma, dass ich es deshalb rein hab


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juli 2009)

Nein, ein paar Sternchen bringen da nicht viel. Jeder weiß was gemeint ist und es gehört einfach nicht in dieses Forum. Wenn ihr euch so unterhalten wollt macht es gern weiter im ICQ, aber hier nicht.

Und Brille, führ uns nicht an der Nase rum.


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2009)

Round 1:

Brille vs Mods (und Schleimer)

FIGHT!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein, aber du hast es bestimmt nicht in die Signatur gestellt weil man bei dem Log an wischen denkt...



Du hast deinen 4000. Post an sowas verschwendet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. ist das auch der grund, warum dein zitat aus tikus sig grad verschwunden ist? <.<
> 2.wie gesagt, vermutungen... beweis mir erstma, dass ich es deshalb rein hab


1. Ich war in Tikus sig? Davon weiß ich nichtmal was oO
2. ... ich glaube dazu muss ich nichts mehr sagen..


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Round 1:
> 
> Brille vs Mods (und Schleimer)
> 
> FIGHT!



Ich setze 100 auf Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein, ein paar Sternchen bringen da nicht viel. Jeder weiß was gemeint ist und es gehört einfach nicht in dieses Forum. Wenn ihr euch so unterhalten wollt macht es gern weiter im ICQ, aber hier nicht.




seit wann isn penis son schlimmes wort? sind wir hier im kindergarten oder was? sry aba das kann cih jetzt net ganz nachvollzihen


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und Brille, führ uns nicht an der Nase rum.


würde ich das tun wollen, hätte ich jetzt ne andere sig drinne



Razyl schrieb:


> 2. ... ich glaube dazu muss ich nichts mehr sagen..


kannste wohl auch schlecht, weil da etwas stand, was hier natürlich sofort falsch gedeutet wurde


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juli 2009)

Es geht um Zusammenhänge :> Zumal die Person die mit in den Zitaten stand nicht darin stehen wollte... und dazu habe ich mich hier schon ausführlich geäußert.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> seit wann isn penis son schlimmes wort? sind wir hier im kindergarten oder was? sry aba das kann cih jetzt net ganz nachvollzihen


Es geht auch um das wort "wichen". Und jeder Mensch hier im Buffed.de Forum weiß sofort was damit gemeint ist... und bitte komm nicht mit "wischen", das ist so albern


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Probleme ihr habt


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> würde ich das tun wollen, hätte ich jetzt ne andere sig drinne
> 
> 
> kannste wohl auch schlecht, weil da etwas stand, was hier natürlich sofort falsch gedeutet wurde


Du hast mir das Zitat sogar nochmal extra im ICQ geschickt...
Dir war eindeutig klar, was du damit bezwecken willst...


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es geht um Zusammenhänge :> Zumal die Person die mit in den Zitaten stand nicht darin stehen wollte... und dazu habe ich mich hier schon ausführlich geäußert.


naja, wenns die original reihenfolge ist, ist wohl nichts aus dem zusammenhang gerissen



Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast mir das Zitat sogar nochmal extra im ICQ geschickt...



wie ich es bei jedem zitat zu tun pflege, das ich in die sig packe


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es geht um Zusammenhänge :> Zumal die Person die mit in den Zitaten stand nicht darin stehen wollte... und dazu habe ich mich hier schon ausführlich geäußert.



is das erste in ordnung wen er den zweiten namen besser zensiert das nur eingeweihte wissn was es heisst? (wissn die ja sowiso selbst wen n falscher name da steht^^)


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Probleme ihr habt



Und du zuviel Star Wars geschaut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Und du zuviel Star Wars geschaut?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie kommen dur drauf?


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Und du zuviel Star Wars geschaut?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



achYoda is doch n running gag^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie ich es bei jedem zitat zu tun pflege, das ich in die sig packe


Und bei jeden Zitat weiß man was gemeint ist....


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und bei jeden Zitat weiß man was gemeint ist....


bisher war auch kein rechtschreibfehler drinne... nagut, ein paar mal, aber daa nicht bei den entscheidensten wörtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bisher war auch kein rechtschreibfehler drinne... nagut, ein paar mal, aber daa nicht bei den entscheidensten wörtern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Trotzdem wird jeder Jugendliche hier der 13/14+ ist oder erwachsene das wort mit einen s versähen und das war eindeutig deine Absicht...


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird jeder Jugendliche hier der 13/14+ ist oder erwachsene das wort mit einen s versähen und das war eindeutig deine Absicht...


mit einem s versehen ergibt wichen wischen ;D

aber lassen wir das lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juli 2009)

Also gut, nochmal *seufz*

Wenn eine Person nicht in eurer Signatur zitiert werden will, dann laßt es. Da sind auch Sternchen egal. Das hat einfach etwas mit gegenseitigem Respekt und einem friedlichen Miteinander schreiben zu tun.... ich versteh nicht, warum man sowas extra erwähnen muss.
Ich sagte auch nicht, dass Das Chatlog aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ist. Der Zusammenhang in dem das Wort Penis da stand ist einfach nichts, was hier ins Forum in die Signatur muss.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird jeder Jugendliche hier der 13/14+ ist oder erwachsene das wort mit einen s versähen und das war eindeutig deine Absicht...



und selbst wen? wen sies machen habe sie das wort zwangläufig schonma gehört und kann somit also net als grund angegeben werden (jugendschutz und blabla)


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Der Zusammenhang in dem das Wort Penis da stand ist einfach nichts, was hier ins Forum in die Signatur muss.


dachte es ging um das andere zitat.
bei dem mit penis hatte mano mir ja das ok zum zitieren gegeben...
und da könnte ich ja zum zusammenhäng auch seinen post verlink0rn


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juli 2009)

Wie oft denn noch: Beide Zitate waren nicht angemessen. Ende.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch: Beide Zitate waren nicht angemessen. Ende.



du bist fies....


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

keine icq quotes mehr... naja, das wow forum bietet guten ersatz. Q_Q


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

naja, bin dann ma off für heute... gn8


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Juli 2009)

n8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## izabul (19. Juli 2009)

gute nacht kommt etwas spät aber besser als garnicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(yeah wie es scheint bin ich der letzte poster hier^^)


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Hai


----------



## Medmius (19. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Wollt ihr ma was schreiben mir is fad


----------



## Night falls (19. Juli 2009)

Sons' noch wer aufm D:O:A gewesen?


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Wasn das? o.O


----------



## Elander (19. Juli 2009)

Aus dem All zu sehen: Alle Buffies 15 Minuten bevor sie in diesem Thread schreiben dürfen. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=...=20050507205605


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Das is zu viel für mich


----------



## Night falls (19. Juli 2009)

> Wasn das? o.O


Dong Open Air 
Isn Festival.



> Aus dem All zu sehen: Alle Buffies 15 Minuten bevor sie in diesem Thread schreiben dürfen. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=...=20050507205605


shopp'd


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Elander schrieb:


> Aus dem All zu sehen: Alle Buffies 15 Minuten bevor sie in diesem Thread schreiben dürfen. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=...=20050507205605


Wenn du dich lächerlich machen willst über diesen Thread mach das woanders...


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Wuhu Razyl


----------



## Elander (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du dich lächerlich machen willst über diesen Thread mach das woanders...



Gar nicht, das war ernst gemeinter Post. Habe im Zuge des Nachtschwärmer Threads lesens, " Die Nacht " gegoogelt. Das war mit eins der Suchergebnisse.


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

11 Posts in 30 min geht ja ma gar nich


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2009)

Tja, Nachtschwärmer stirbt halt immer weiter aus :X


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juli 2009)

Stirbt weiter aus? Wegen einer ruhigeren halben Stunde?


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Oh nein :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

tjoa passiert



Lillyan schrieb:


> Stirbt weiter aus? Wegen einer ruhigeren halben Stunde?



stani


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

So ruhig das macht mich traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juli 2009)

heute das buffed magazin das erste mal im laden gesehen und gekauft :>


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> heute das buffed magazin das erste mal im laden gesehen und gekauft :>


Wow, jedenfalls das bekommst du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Böses Razyl


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow, jedenfalls das bekommst du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja usk 12 halt und so


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Zomg 1000 klick auf meinen Sims 3 Test \o/


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zomg 1000 klick auf meinen Sims 3 Test \o/


sims 3 is crap~~


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Schlecht sehr schlecht


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> sims 3 is crap~~


Ansichtssache... und objektiv betrachtet, ist es ein sehr gutes spiel :>


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ansichtssache... und objektiv betrachtet, ist es ein sehr gutes spiel :>


ähm naja wenn ich rl spielen will spiel ich halt rl ne ??


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ähm naja wenn ich rl spielen will spiel ich halt rl ne ??


Wenn die Sims reines RL wäre...


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Ein Auge


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn die Sims reines RL wäre...


ja man kann auch mist bauen toll... trotzdem basiert das spiel doch auf rl ^_^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ähm naja wenn ich rl spielen will spiel ich halt rl ne ??


wenn du wenigstens eins hättest XD


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ein Auge



Ja das sind die teile neben der Nase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du wenigstens eins hättest XD


alt...


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ja das sind die teile neben der Nase
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1000 post ololo zomg rofl


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> alt...


d.h. sogar der witz könnte dir cs kaufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> d.h. sogar der witz könnte dir cs kaufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


omg? ich hätte es mir freitag kaufen können aber keine lust


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> omg? ich hätte es mir freitag kaufen können aber keine lust


klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


is so^^ ich war nur zu faul bei mm anzurufen ob sie es haben


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Hm erst nochen Gametest schreiben oder dochen neuen Blog eintrag...
doofe Qual der Wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

gametest


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> 1000 post ololo zomg rofl



olololo nicht gemerkt


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Blog


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gametest






Crackmack schrieb:


> Blog


Ich mach ne Umfrage auf :>


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mach ne Umfrage auf :>


mach mal nen gametest mit video wie steve  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mach ne Umfrage auf :>


olololol close plx0rz


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mach mal nen gametest mit video wie steve
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein Cam, keine Lust ein intro zu erstellen und schon überhaupt gar keine Lust zu reden.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kein Cam, keine Lust ein intro zu erstellen und schon überhaupt gar keine Lust zu reden.


ach komm gibs zu keiner will dich sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kein Cam, keine Lust ein intro zu erstellen und schon überhaupt gar keine Lust zu reden.


du hast bestimmt eine große zukunft als pornodarsteller *fg*



Spoiler



scherz^^


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Kein Cam*, keine Lust ein intro zu erstellen und schon überhaupt gar keine Lust zu reden.


Mano hat sie dir geklaut?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Mano hat sie dir geklaut?


LOL xD


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> LOL xD


Wir warten schon alle gespannt wa`?


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ach komm gibs zu keiner will dich sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vielleicht auch das, wär mir aber egal. Ich schreibe lieber, ist wesentlich einfacher.



Crackmack schrieb:


> Mano hat sie dir geklaut?


Nö, der kommt heute eh nicht on *g* weil er seine Sache nicht wahrmachen will...


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, der kommt heute eh nicht on *g* weil er seine Sache nicht wahrmachen will...


Bist du sicher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juli 2009)

es sind ja immer user kommentare in der buffed zeitschrift. einer war sicherlich schonmal von mir drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bist du sicher?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap, er meinte doch, er wolle 22.00 uhr on kommen und nun ist es 22:12 und er ist nicht on


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> es sind ja immer user kommentare in der buffed zeitschrift. einer war sicherlich schonmal von mir drin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


w00t? o_O


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

:/ der liegt sicher mit seinen 2 im bett o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> :/ der liegt sicher mit seinen 2 im bett o.O


pf als ob


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> w00t? o_O


ja is wirklich so sogar mit diesen '^^' tollen zeichen oO


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Btw: ich schreib weder Blog noch Gametest. Ich merk gerade, mir fehlen grad die Ideen zum schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab die wohl schon verbraucht vorhin beim anderen Gametest... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder ich sollte mal was essen ...


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> :/ der liegt sicher mit seinen 2 im bett o.O


Meinst du das ernst?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja is wirklich so sogar mit diesen '^^' tollen zeichen oO


lawl^^



Razyl schrieb:


> Btw: ich schreib weder Blog noch Gametest. Ich merk gerade, mir fehlen grad die Ideen zum schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


rohes hackfleisch.
200 pfund.


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja is wirklich so sogar mit diesen '^^' tollen zeichen oO


w00t


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> rohes hackfleisch.
> 200 pfund.


Hau ab mit deinen Hackfleisch oO


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juli 2009)

hier steht bei aoc drin zb. 





> ein großteil der ''aoc-ist-tot''-flamer weiß gar nicht, wie sich das spiel aktuell spielt. ich bin seit zwei monaten wieder dabei und bin vollkommen zufrieden''


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

`Hackfleisch \o/


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hau ab mit deinen Hackfleisch oO


ach warn ja eh nur 120 pfund

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmVEercagxE


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

DAS IST EIN CHEF!


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hier steht bei aoc drin zb.


Der is aber sicher nich von dir? *nachschauen geh*


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Der is aber sicher nich von dir? *nachschauen geh*


ne.. ich wär eher der aoc-ist-tot-flamer


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHA wider was giles entdeckt:




Imperator22 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gerade folgendes auf Azshara_EU entdeckt:
> 
> ...






Strife92 schrieb:


> was ich lustig finde ist dass der te mit sich selber whispert..




was ein fail xD


----------



## izabul (19. Juli 2009)

Und denkt daran was auch immer ihr hört:
wer Nachts nicht schläft ist dumm


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Omfg haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## izabul (19. Juli 2009)

Es gibt viele dumme Menschen
und auch ich gehör dazu
ich scheiss auf meinen Biorhythmus
ach komm lass mich doch in Ruhe
Nachts geht einfach mehr
Nachts geh ich steil
da gelingt mir jeder Aim, ja da trifft auch jeder Pfeil
(Jan Hegenberg^^)


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

> <Natalia> hm, in ner niederländischen Quizshow is auch was dolles passiert
> <Natalia> Übersetzt heißt die Frage: Was war der Vorname von Hitler?
> <Natalia> Lösungen: a) Gunther b)Adolf c)Jos d) Heil
> <Natalia> und der Käskopp nimmt tatsächlich Lösung d)
> ...




xD


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2009)

Geil Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

hey ho ihr luschen^^


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey ho ihr luschen^^


hey ho chef


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

hm hier fehlen doch ein paar beiträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Gnaaah :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Gnaaah :/


hrhr


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Gnaaah :/


Warum bist du auch so unklug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (19. Juli 2009)

Kaffekanne Nr.2 grad bei mir angebrochen und ich dachte mir, Py, dacht ich mir, schreib doch auch endlich mal was in diesen Thread, so dachte ich mir.

Gedacht, getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Kaffekanne Nr.2 grad bei mir angebrochen und ich dachte mir, Py, dacht ich mir, schreib doch auch endlich mal was in diesen Thread, so dachte ich mir.
> 
> Gedacht, getan
> 
> ...


na dann willkommen \o/


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Kaffekanne Nr.2 grad bei mir angebrochen und ich dachte mir, Py, dacht ich mir, schreib doch auch endlich mal was in diesen Thread, so dachte ich mir.
> 
> Gedacht, getan
> 
> ...


Herzlich willkommen im schlimmsten Tread des buffed.de Forums


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen im schlimmsten Tread des buffed.de Forums


wir sind die hatecrew xD


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Kaffekanne Nr.2 grad bei mir angebrochen und ich dachte mir, Py, dacht ich mir, schreib doch auch endlich mal was in diesen Thread, so dachte ich mir.
> 
> Gedacht, getan
> 
> ...



willkommen in der geschlossenen abteilung des buffed forums^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Hai


----------



## Pymonte (19. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai



Knorpelfisch (Chondrichthyes), hat schon Kiefer und 2 Extremitätenpaare. Gehört zu den Vertebrata.

Oo ich sollte aufhören Zoologie zu lernen.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Knorpelfisch (Chondrichthyes), hat schon Kiefer und 2 Extremitätenpaare. Gehört zu den Vertebrata.
> 
> Oo ich sollte aufhören Zoologie zu lernen.


Wandelndes Wikipedia! Fangt es!


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (19. Juli 2009)

man is das geil!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Knorpelfisch (Chondrichthyes), hat schon Kiefer und 2 Extremitätenpaare. Gehört zu den Vertebrata.
> 
> Oo ich sollte aufhören Zoologie zu lernen.






Razyl schrieb:


> Wandelndes Wikipedia! Fangt es!


Öhm
/sign ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. Juli 2009)




----------



## Pymonte (20. Juli 2009)




----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Pöses Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juli 2009)

mir is von apfelschorle schlecht ;(


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mir is von apfelschorle schlecht ;(





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juli 2009)

naja ich bin ma meine zähne sauber machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juli 2009)

viel spaß noch razyl ich hau mich aufs ohr und durchstöber noch die buffed zeitschrift gute nacht allen


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> viel spaß noch razyl ich hau mich aufs ohr und durchstöber noch die buffed zeitschrift gute nacht allen


Nacht Tabuno, schlaf gut :>


----------



## izabul (20. Juli 2009)

Komm mein lieber Gamer
 schlaf jetzt schnell ein
 komm mein lieber Gamer
 schliess die Äugelein


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juli 2009)

nein, wir wachen jetzt auf mein lieber izabul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: *thread abschließ und verriegel*


----------



## izabul (20. Juli 2009)

OHHHHHHHHHH NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN XD 
bis heute abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juli 2009)

gn8.. *nochmal den thread abschließ und verriegel*


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

*Thread aufschliess und entriegel*

Hai
Brillää ich hab was für dich



Turismo schrieb:


> Spiel einen Priester!
> Beste Klasse ever!
> Mach jetzt!
> 
> ...


----------



## Zonalar (20. Juli 2009)

Tag


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juli 2009)

nabend kinners
ich hab doch gerade tatsächlich 2 1/2h stunden in der küche gemacht und getan für eine vorspeise xD


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (20. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nabend kinners
> ich hab doch gerade tatsächlich 2 1/2h stunden in der küche gemacht und getan für eine vorspeise xD



Was gibts den leckeres? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

muss man sich eig immer bei der bundeswehr ausmustern lassen/beitreten, egal ob früher hauptschule, realschule, gymnasium bzw später universität oder müllmann?


----------



## Aero_one (20. Juli 2009)

Aloha =P


----------



## _Marv_ (20. Juli 2009)

Die Nacht is eröffnet! ^^


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Was gibts den leckeres?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das ist ja das schlimme, ich hab davon vielelicht ein happen bekommen(freiwillig^^). habs zum "einschleimen" bei oma und opa gemacht^^
waren eine art mediterrane frühlingsrollen mit dip.
bestanden aus dem frühlingsrollenteig gefüllt mit geschmorten tomaten(geschmort mit knoblauch etwas chilli, oregano und olivenöl) sowie basilikum und pinienkernen.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker kleine frage bist du ein pirat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (20. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das ist ja das schlimme, ich hab davon vielelicht ein happen bekommen(freiwillig^^). habs zum "einschleimen" bei oma und opa gemacht^^
> waren eine art mediterrane frühlingsrollen mit dip.
> bestanden aus dem frühlingsrollenteig gefüllt mit geschmorten tomaten(geschmort mit knoblauch etwas chilli, oregano und olivenöl) sowie basilikum und pinienkernen.



Hmm lecker *auch will*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kennt jemand von euch ein gutes Strategiespiel, das im Mittelalter spielt? ( Man sollte auch kämpfen können und nicht nur Wirtschaft )
Aber eigentlich ist die Zeit egal sollte bloss kein Spiel wie Command&Conquer sein.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> tear_jerker kleine frage bist du ein pirat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


noch kein eingetragener was mit einer möglichen karriere bedingt ist in der man diese partei vielleicht nicht so sieht wie man es sollte.
nach einstellung oder ablehnung werd ich das aber nachholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Juli 2009)

Warcraft III unund Age of Empires II gehören zu den besten Strategiespielen dies je gegeben hat. Wenn du sie noch nicht gespielt hast, solltest du wenigstens einen Blick wagen^^

Age of Empires III hab ich nie gespielt, deshalb kann ich auch ned sagen, ob sie besser oder schlechter is.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (20. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Warcraft III unund Age of Empires II gehören zu den besten Strategiespielen dies je gegeben hat. Wenn du sie noch nicht gespielt hast, solltest du wenigstens einen Blick wagen^^
> 
> Age of Empires III hab ich nie gespielt, deshalb kann ich auch ned sagen, ob sie besser oder schlechter is.



Ist Warcraft 3 nicht total veraltet?

Hm Age of Empires 3 habe ich eigentlich hier, aber ich habe eine CD verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meint ihr man das Spiel auch irgendwo downloaden? Habe den Key ja.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ist Warcraft 3 nicht total veraltet?



und ? es wirt immer noch gespielt, und an der ESL ist es immer noch gut vertreten wie Cs1.6


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ist Warcraft 3 nicht total veraltet?


Es ist das beste Strategie spiel ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ist von 2002.


----------



## SicVenom (20. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ist Warcraft 3 nicht total veraltet?



ist zwar was alt, aber die story <3


edit: da du den key von aoe 3 noch hast, solltest du dich mal auf der herstellerseite umsehn


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (20. Juli 2009)

Okay dann werde ich es mir mal kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wird ja nicht mehr teuer sein, denke ich.


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Wc3 is net mehr teuer so zwischen 15-30 Fr. o.O


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist das beste Strategie spiel ever
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich find battle realms besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich find battle realms besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


battle realms, das waren noch zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


als lotus clan hexenmeister spamen und 4 mal so große random armeen damit zerschlagen :3


----------



## SicVenom (20. Juli 2009)

battle realms hat spaß gemacht, war aber für einen 10 jährigen zu schwer... habs nie zu ende gespielt -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> battle realms hat spaß gemacht, war aber für einen 10 jährigen zu schwer... habs nie zu ende gespielt -.-


joa aber der mehrspieler macht echt spaß^^


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> battle realms, das waren noch zeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


pffff....louts...
der wolfclan ward as einzig wahre. zu lustig wenn man als cheater beschimpft wurde wenn man die halb toten berserker per klick in werwölfe mit full life verwandelt hat.
und die hammerer erst xD


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> pffff....louts...
> der wolfclan ward as einzig wahre. zu lustig wenn man als cheater beschimpft wurde wenn man die halb toten berserker per klick in werwölfe mit full life verwandelt hat.
> und die hammerer erst xD


nix gegen lotus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juli 2009)

aber der hexi bei denen war so teuer, der wollte doch 4 andere einheiten als tausch oder?


----------



## Hanfgurke (20. Juli 2009)

Starcraft Broodwar is sowieso > All
Und C&C Generals natürlich.


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> aber der hexi bei denen war so teuer, der wollte doch 4 andere einheiten als tausch oder?


hexi brauchte glaub ich 2 voll ausgebildete


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juli 2009)

Es kommt ein vierter Teil von Fluch der Karibik. Sachen gibt's....


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es kommt ein vierter Teil von Fluch der Karibik. Sachen gibt's....


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es kommt ein vierter Teil von Fluch der Karibik. Sachen gibt's....


danke, dass du was postet, wollte nicht doppelposten, um hier wieder aktivität reinzubringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wann soll der film denn kommen?


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Musste ja fast so sein o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es kommt ein vierter Teil von Fluch der Karibik. Sachen gibt's....


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=64587


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=64587


old news are old oO


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Razyl slapt mich tut was dagegen T,T


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> old news are old oO


http://fukung.net/v/683/oldnews.jpg


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es kommt ein vierter Teil von Fluch der Karibik. Sachen gibt's....


das einzig gute was diese filmreihe hervorgebracht hat war das theme "he's a pirate" und tiesto hat mit seinem remix da nochmal eins drauf gesetzt^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl slapt mich tut was dagegen T,T


Verdient


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=64587



Ich habe keinen neuen Thread aufgemacht, also Ruhe auf den billigen Plätzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verdient


Wat hab ich den nu shcon wieder verbrochen?


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen neuen Thread aufgemacht, also Ruhe auf den billigen Plätzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur weil ihr mods alle guten plätze wegnehmt


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen neuen Thread aufgemacht, also Ruhe auf den billigen Plätzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hey, so billig war der auch wieder nicht Q_Q


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wat hab ich den nu shcon wieder verbrochen?


Nichts.


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nichts.


Wiso dann verdient?

aja brille 


Turismo schrieb:


> Spiel einen Priester!
> Beste Klasse ever!
> Mach jetzt!
> 
> ...



du wollen kaufen?


----------



## SicVenom (20. Juli 2009)

hmm fdk 4? würde ja eh wieder nur um einen wettlauf zu einem artefakt (jungbrunnen) gehen... würde ihn mir aber ansehn, weil ich die musik mag und die schiffe sind auch nice


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wiso dann verdient?
> 
> aja brille
> 
> ...


find das zitat nicht so epic wie meine alten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Du hast recht es is schon fast legendary o.O


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hey, so billig war der auch wieder nicht Q_Q



Ich darf aus dem Buch Modes oder Moses....irgendsowas zitieren.

"Und stelle nicht in Frage deinen Mod, denn er wird über dich richten in einem Anfall von Selbstherrlichkeit und Arroganz"


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Du hast recht es is schon fast legendary o.O


das zitat ist nicht ma rare



Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich darf aus dem Buch Modes oder Moses....irgendsowas zitieren.
> 
> "Und stelle nicht in Frage deinen Mod, denn er wird über dich richten in einem Anfall von Selbstherrlichkeit und Arroganz"


werd ich dann zur salzsäule?


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich darf aus dem Buch Modes oder Moses....irgendsowas zitieren.
> 
> "Und stelle nicht in Frage deinen Mod, denn er wird über dich richten in einem Anfall von Selbstherrlichkeit und Arroganz"


FAKE!111


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Selbstherrlichkeit und Arroganz


selbsterkentniss ist der erste schritt zur besserung


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das zitat ist nicht ma rare
> 
> 
> werd ich dann zur salzsäule?



Weißt du eigentlich wie teuer Salz auf dem Weltmarkt ist? Du hast aber die Wahl, du kannst zur Dung- oder Quarksäule erstarren.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Weißt du eigentlich wie teuer Salz auf dem Weltmarkt ist? Du hast aber die Wahl, du kannst zur Dung- oder Quarksäule erstarren.


du kannst mich ja zur salzsäule machen und dann verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wenn cih die wahl hab... hm, beides kommt von der kuh...  da nehm ich lieber das, was nicht ausm hintern kommt^^


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du kannst mich ja zur salzsäule machen und dann verkaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


durch brille wird die gesamtgröße ja mehr und wenn man einfach sagt es ist 100% salz dann bekommt man mehr dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juli 2009)

Nippel - öhm pardon, Zitzenfetischist....gute Wahl..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nippel - öhm pardon, Zitzenfetischist....gute Wahl.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hah. ich habs uneditet gelesen \o/

afk - - - - -


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Nox deine Pause is vorbei schau ma in den IRC


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Weißt du eigentlich wie teuer Salz auf dem Weltmarkt ist? Du hast aber die Wahl, du kannst zur Dung- oder Quarksäule erstarren.


in zeiten von knappen ölreserven und damit verbundenen düngermangel dürfte die dungsäule auch wegfallen. meine empfehlung: quarksäule, denn die bauern beschweren sich schon wieder über zu wenig zuschüsse während die keniakuh aussieht wie ein wandernder rippchenteller.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nox deine Pause is vorbei schau ma in den IRC



Ob sich das lohnt, ich muss erst noch den IRC Client installieren. Wo sind denn meine fleissigen Mit-Mods? In der Pause?


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ob sich das lohnt, ich muss erst noch den IRC Client installieren. Wo sind denn meine fleissigen Mit-Mods? In der Pause?


die sitzen mit ihrer kuscheldecke vorm pc und essen tofifee :3


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die sitzen mit ihrer kuscheldecke vorm pc und essen *tofifee* :3


lecker


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juli 2009)

Hmmm Toffifee...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> lecker


ich mag nur tofifee aus dem kühlschrank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2009)

ich mag kein toffifee... :<

gieve lieber bueno


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich mag kein toffifee... :<
> 
> gieve lieber bueno


bueno is auch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Also ich ess grad n müsli o.O


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Also ich ess grad n müsli o.O


ich esse fladenbrot frisch aus dem ofen


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Also ich ess grad n müsli o.O



Soso ein Alternativer....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

LOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Das vid is alt o.O


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> LOOOOOOOOOL


old videos are old


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

ich weiss das es alt ist aber ich sehes mir immer wieder gerne an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

20 minuten kein post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juli 2009)

Und was störst du diese himmlische Ruhe, jetzt?!!!!


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und was störst du diese himmlische Ruhe, jetzt?!!!!


Dir ist langweilig Noxiel oder?


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und was störst du diese himmlische Ruhe, jetzt?!!!!


kümmer dich lieber um den serverdown thread im wow forum


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Ja nox is fad machen wir n paar keylogger threads auf


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

nox das war schlecht, du brauchtest knapp eine minute!
das muss schneller gehen!


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2009)

Uff und der nächste Teil meiner Kolume fertig \o/ Fehlt dann nur noch Teil 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

HAHA


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juli 2009)

Ja mir ist etwas langweilig, deswegen versprüche ich auch ein wenig meines Esprit im Nachtschwärmer.

Der große Bruder ist schließlich überall.


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> HAHA


Du bekommst ja sowas net hin OO



Noxiel schrieb:


> Ja mir ist etwas langweilig, deswegen versprüche ich auch ein wenig meines Esprit im Nachtschwärmer.
> 
> Der große Bruder ist schließlich überall.


Du willst doch nur spammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

wenn euch langweilig ist spiel doch http://www.chip.de/downloads/Smoke-Attack-2_19805630.html ist noch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

KEYLOGGER!!!1111


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> KEYLOGGER!!!1111



wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> KEYLOGGER!!!1111


omfg 
/repoart!!


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> wenn euch langweilig ist spiel doch http://www.chip.de/downloads/Smoke-Attack-2_19805630.html ist noch lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DA!11


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> DA!11



ach ja stimmt ich gebe es zu es ist einer, ich wollte alle euer bank daten klauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (20. Juli 2009)

Nabend =)


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Nabend =)


ABend Raheema


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Nabend =)


Hai


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juli 2009)

So Reports sind alle abgearbeitet.....


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Wuhu !


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> So Reports sind alle abgearbeitet.....


dann mach ich mir nen zweitacc, grabe 5 uralte threads aus und reporte diese threads damit du arbeit hast


----------



## Raheema (20. Juli 2009)

? reports ? xD


und was macht ihr so schönes?


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Ich frage mich warum der Kabel Eins Teletext nur 09:20 Teletip-Shop und 11:20 King of Queens anzeigt o.O


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> und was macht ihr so schönes?


Den 2. Teiler meiner Kolume fertig geschrieben, wovon der 1. Teil eh niedergemacht wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Den 2. Teiler meiner Kolume fertig geschrieben, wovon der 1. Teil eh niedergemacht wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Link plx


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

ich hab grad übel bock roller coaster tycoon 1 zu spielen xD


----------



## Aero_one (20. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> und was macht ihr so schönes?



In der Badewanne n bissel entspannen nach dem harten Aion Wochenende ^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Link plx


Ich weiß nicht ob die Seite von herrn Stevinho hier so gern gesehen ist..
Jedoch: -4 Bewertung von 8 Stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die leute verstehen doch einfahc meine Kolumne net


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Link plx sag ich


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (20. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> und was macht ihr so schönes?




*The Obama Deception http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja9wwwPGkaA
*


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Link plx sag ich


Wie gesagt...


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob die Seite von herrn Stevinho hier so gern gesehen ist..
> Jedoch: -4 Bewertung von 8 Stimme
> 
> 
> ...



Kann es nicht auch sein das du einfach nur Mist geschrieben hast?
Aber natürlich kann DAS nicht sein und die anderen sind die Schuldigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Razyl icq unso


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> In der Badewanne n bissel entspannen nach dem harten Aion Wochenende ^^


in der badewanne mit nem laptop?
rest in peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (20. Juli 2009)

aufjeden fall xD 



ich guck mir grde komische videos ausem den tread an xD


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juli 2009)

Was ist grün und hüpft durch den Wald?


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kann es nicht auch sein das du einfach nur Mist geschrieben hast?
> Aber natürlich kann DAS nicht sein und die anderen sind die Schuldigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mist? Nö, eher nicht. Wäre es totaler Bullshit, hätte es der Chef der Seite nicht veröffentlicht....

@ Noxiel:
du?


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Grünhasen?


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juli 2009)

Falsch, ein Rudel Gurken.

Und was ist falsch daran?


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mist? Nö, eher nicht. Wäre es totaler Bullshit, hätte es der Chef der Seite nicht veröffentlicht....



Natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das ist das alte Spielchen... alle die mich mögen sind toll und haben's verstanden und alle die mich nicht mögen sind nur kleine blöde Menschlein die sowieso nicht verstehen was ich sagen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Nox: Gurken sind keine Rudeltiere!


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Gurken leben net in Rudeln


gogo razyl link plx


----------



## Aero_one (20. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> in der badewanne mit nem laptop?
> rest in peace
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Laptop steht sicher und weit genug vom Wasser weg =P
... ihr müsst mich also leider weiter ertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Falsch, ein Rudel Gurken.
> 
> Und was ist falsch daran?


Seit wann können Gurken rumhüpfen?


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juli 2009)

Gut aufgepasst Crackmack.


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Selor du kapierst es selber grad nicht oder? Ich kann die artikel nicht freischalten, dies tut der Chef der Seite. Und wenn er den Text für ordentlich und durchdacht hält wird dieser veröffentlicht.


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Gut aufgepasst Crackmack.


Wuhu was hab ich gewonnen?


----------



## Raheema (20. Juli 2009)

und gurken sind keine rudeltiere


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wuhu was hab ich gewonnen?



Du darfst mir mal am Finger ziehen.


----------



## Aero_one (20. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seit wann können Gurken rumhüpfen?



Tschernobyl Gurken ftw ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Selor du kapierst es selber grad nicht oder? Ich kann die artikel nicht freischalten, dies tut der Chef der Seite. Und wenn er den Text für ordentlich und durchdacht hält wird dieser veröffentlicht.



Ich habe es schon beim ersten Mal verstanden und trotzdem bleibt: Ja und? Trotzdem kann es Mist sein...
Nur weil irgendwer dazwischen sitzt schützt das nicht vor Mist... und nur weil man deinen Text schlecht bewertet heißt das nicht das diejenigen Dumm sind und es nicht kapieren... ich wollte dich nur von deinem Ross runterstoßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das wirst du eh abstreiten und bla und blubb, rumnerv, yadda yadda yadda... ich geh pennen, mein PC macht wieder mucken...


----------



## Crackmack (20. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du darfst mir mal am Finger ziehen.


Krasse sache *amn Noxiels Finger zieh*


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja und? Trotzdem kann es Mist sein...
> Nur weil irgendwer dazwischen sitzt schützt das nicht vor Mist... und nur weil man deinen Text schlecht bewertet heißt das nicht das diejenigen Dumm sind und es nicht kapieren... ich wollte dich nur von deinem Ross runterstoßen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habe nie gesagt, dass die dumm sind. Sie sehen das nur ein wenig anders als Ich. Ist ja erlaubt und hab ich auch nichts dagegen. Jedoch sollte man den Rest abwarten bevor man mit KOmmentaren wie "10. Klasse Realschule Niveau" etc. ankommt...


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Krasse sache *amn Noxiels Finger zieh*


----------



## Aero_one (21. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> It's a trap


des war ja so klar ...


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> des war ja so klar ...


Crackmack fällt halt auf alles rein


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Du bist fies T.T


----------



## Raheema (21. Juli 2009)

ohh man xD 


naja ich verabschiede mich wieder Gute nach euch allen =) 

(hehe bald habe ich meine Pc bei mir im zimmer und dann werde ich euch bis in den tod zuspammen HAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHHA )


mfg
Raheema


(gut ich geh weiter träumen xD)


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ohh man xD
> 
> 
> naja ich verabschiede mich wieder Gute nach euch allen =)
> ...


Träum weiter


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juli 2009)

Hach schön....jetzt könnte ich entspannt schlafen gehen, aber weiß ich denn ob ihr euch auch benehmt?


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Weisst du nich


----------



## Kronas (21. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hach schön....jetzt könnte ich entspannt schlafen gehen, aber weiß ich denn ob ihr euch auch benehmt?


du kannst ja lilly oder ocian hier rein schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hach schön....jetzt könnte ich entspannt schlafen gehen, aber weiß ich denn ob ihr euch auch benehmt?


Wir benehmen uns *immer*
... 
...
...
daneben


----------



## Raheema (21. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Träum weiter




werd ich tuen =)


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juli 2009)

Sind Lilly oder Ocian denn im IRC? So schaue er einmal nach.


----------



## Raheema (21. Juli 2009)

nacht euch nacht Noxiel xD 

gut das ich raus bin weil jetzt kommt lilly xD


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sind Lilly oder Ocian denn im IRC? So schaue er einmal nach.


Lilly ist im Irc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sind *Lilly* oder Ocian denn im IRC? So schaue *er* einmal nach.


what the...


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> what the...


Jaja wir wissens Kronas... Lilly ist doch immer im IRC =)


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juli 2009)

Mit "er" warst du gemeint Kronas. Ich dachte so spricht man heutzutage, immer schön in der dritten Person.


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mit "er" warst du gemeint Kronas. Ich dachte so spricht man heutzutage, immer schön in der dritten Person.


Du hast falsch gedacht Noxiel :>


----------



## Kronas (21. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mit "er" warst du gemeint Kronas. Ich dachte so spricht man heutzutage, immer schön in der dritten Person.


aber wir sind mehrere :O


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juli 2009)

Reicht doch aber wenn einer schaut >_<


----------



## Aero_one (21. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich dachte so spricht man heutzutage, immer schön in der dritten Person.



Wir denken, das er sich da irrt ...
Bleach 214 ...einfach geil.


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Reicht doch aber wenn einer schaut >_<





Razyl schrieb:


> Lilly ist im Irc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (21. Juli 2009)

Abööönd. Bin wieder nach neuer Internetleitung, kurzer Zeitsperre hier und Urlaub wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Abööönd. Bin wieder nach neuer Internetleitung, kurzer Zeitsperre hier und Urlaub wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na dann mal: WB


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Razyl kolumne her


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl kolumne her


Nein...


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Wiso nich?


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wiso nich?


Such sie selber oO


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Sag mir wo dann tu ichs gern


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sag mir wo dann tu ichs gern


www.google.de


----------



## Kronas (21. Juli 2009)

ich finde nur was was von einem razyl verfasst wurde, dass 5+ in 5 stimmen hatte
und dieser razyl hatte razyls alten obama avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub ich hab was


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich finde nur was was von einem razyl verfasst wurde, dass 5+ in 5 stimmen hatte
> und dieser razyl hatte razyls alten obama avatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Diese Kolumne ist im Header der SEite sogar verzeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Diese Kolumne ist im Header der SEite sogar verzeichnet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


alles was ich von dir finde hat positive bewertungen?


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich finde nur was was von einem razyl verfasst wurde, dass 5+ in 5 stimmen hatte
> und dieser razyl hatte razyls alten obama avatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sowas hab ich auch gefunden "Das Ende der einständigen Entwicklerstudios?"


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> alles was ich von dir finde hat positive bewertungen?


Nö, der Beitrag von mir ist mittlerweile der mieseste auf der Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und den findet man direkt auf der Seite im Header mit Crysis Logo oO


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Dann Post doch einfach n Link hier rein o.O


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dann Post doch einfach n Link hier rein o.O


Ist wohl nicht gern gesehen hier oO Weil die Seiten so ne art .. naja feindschaft ist übertrieben, eher ein paar auseinandersetzungen hatten und so


----------



## Kronas (21. Juli 2009)

gefunden!


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gefunden!


LINK PLX 111


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gefunden!


Wahnsinn , gz...


----------



## Kronas (21. Juli 2009)

uuh assassins creed 2 kommt am 17 november :O


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> uuh assassins creed 2 kommt am 17 november :O


Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass Teil 2 meiner Kolumne anders einschlägt oO
Viel wichtiger *g*


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Gefunden wuhu Freiheit!!!!111


----------



## Kronas (21. Juli 2009)

bin mal weg, viel spaß beim kolumnieren razyl und wenn ich ein mädchen geworden wäre, hieß ich annika


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bin mal weg, viel spaß beim kolumnieren razyl und wenn ich ein mädchen geworden wäre, hieß ich annika


Öhem wtf?
UNd danke, der 2. teil ist ja fertig. Muss Steve nur noch freischalten... hoffentlich kommt der Teil besser an *wein*


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (21. Juli 2009)

so ihr ist ja nix mehr los gehe ich halt ins bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (21. Juli 2009)

maunzimiep?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> maunzimiep?



Miau?


----------



## Lobiño (21. Juli 2009)

Guten Aaaaabend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M04rdrM9Ljk


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Meeeep


----------



## Manoroth (21. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHLGepVZ2es&feature=fvw

(gerade aufm klasik trip^^)


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Rofl um 4 uhr kommt auf RTL2 Mythbusters why kommt das so früh bzw spät? o.O


----------



## Manoroth (21. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Rofl um 4 uhr kommt auf RTL2 Mythbusters why kommt das so früh bzw spät? o.O



damit du doof fragen kannst


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Kewl


----------



## Manoroth (21. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njPWBTIv9qw&feature=fvw


----------



## Manoroth (21. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deK_KXkSLkM...feature=channel


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

o.O


----------



## Manoroth (21. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfLtA8SkmVw...feature=related



so und mit diesem lied verabschiede ich mich^^ gn8 volks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (21. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfLtA8SkmVw...feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jau, gute Nacht dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juli 2009)

jemand eine ahnung ob hier grad noch mods mit lesen?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. Juli 2009)

Phuu denke nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (21. Juli 2009)

Ne, zu spät für die Mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juli 2009)

verständlich, wer ist sonst auch in der woche noch so lang auf wenn er nicht wie ich z.b. grad mit der schule fertig ist und auf seinen einberufungsbescheid wartet^^


----------



## Lobiño (21. Juli 2009)

Sooo... Ich bin dann auch mal im Bett. Gute Nacht!


----------



## izabul (21. Juli 2009)

was geht


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Nix


----------



## izabul (21. Juli 2009)

aha okay


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Hai


----------



## Zonalar (21. Juli 2009)

Tag Schwärmis: Möge die niveaulose lusige Runde beginnen^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag Schwärmis: Möge die niveaulose lusige Runde beginnen^^


Nur weil du nichts niveauloses dazu beiträgst heißt es nicht, dass der gesamte Nachtschwärmer niveaulos ist.


----------



## Aero_one (21. Juli 2009)

Aloha


----------



## Tabuno (21. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur weil du nichts niveauloses dazu beiträgst heißt es nicht, dass der gesamte Nachtschwärmer niveaulos ist.


/sign :>


----------



## Kronas (21. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aloha


krasses signaturbild :O


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> krasses signaturbild :O


Aufjeden o.O


----------



## Aero_one (21. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> krasses signaturbild :O



Beschweren sich doch immer alle, das es nur "Anime bzw. Titten" Sigs gibt. Daher gibts halt ne Bambi sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2009)




----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Leoder gar nix :O


----------



## Aero_one (21. Juli 2009)




----------



## Noxiel (21. Juli 2009)

Zieht jemand an meinem Finger?


----------



## Kronas (21. Juli 2009)

ist euch mal aufgefallen, wie klein bambi ist?
sonst wäre sogar ein erwachsener hase und ein frisch geborenes reh nicht in der größe so weit zusammen :O


----------



## Aero_one (21. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Zieht jemand an meinem Finger?


Watch out !!!!





Kronas schrieb:


> ist euch mal aufgefallen, wie klein bambi ist?
> sonst wäre sogar ein erwachsener hase und ein frisch geborenes reh nicht in der größe so weit zusammen :O


Vllt. ist es auch einfach nur ein verdammt großer Hase ...


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Zieht jemand an meinem Finger?



*Am Finger zieh*


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Macht ma wer weiter?  T.T
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...0&start=340


----------



## Vanth1 (21. Juli 2009)

guten abend


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juli 2009)

Meinst du nicht, das ein geschlossener Thread und der Zeitgeist Thread mehr als genug Basis für Endgame bieten Soldat_Snakedoc?


----------



## Kronas (21. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Vllt. ist es auch einfach nur ein verdammt großer Hase ...


aber die andern viecher sind auch so riesig


----------



## Aero_one (21. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht, das ein geschlossener Thread und der Zeitgeist Thread mehr als genug Basis für Endgame bieten Soldat_Snakedoc?


Öhm Falscher Thread ... ?



Kronas schrieb:


> aber die andern viecher sind auch so riesig



Hmm hab mir da nie Gedanken drüber gemacht ...aber ehrlich gesagt ich hab den Film eh nie gesehen xD.


----------



## Kronas (21. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Öhm Falscher Thread ... ? Zusammenhang ? Whatever /.reported !!!


man kann mods reporten? 
können die sich dann gegenseitig bannen?
oder muss dann zam die mods bannen?

edit: dreckiger editer


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juli 2009)

Ruhe Fußvolk, ihr wisst ja garnicht was vorgefallen ist.


----------



## Aero_one (21. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> edit: dreckiger editer


MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhAHAHAHAHAAH !

Naja ... will mir hier keine "Feinde" bei den Mods machen =/


----------



## Aero_one (21. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ruhe Fußvolk, ihr wisst ja garnicht was vorgefallen ist.


Du könntest uns aufklären, damit wir deine Situation nachvollziehen können.

Edit: Doppelpost =/


----------



## Kronas (21. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Edit: Doppelpost =/


natürlich ausversehen, deswegen stehen auch verschiedene sachen in den posts^^


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (21. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht, das ein geschlossener Thread und der Zeitgeist Thread mehr als genug Basis für Endgame bieten Soldat_Snakedoc?



und wie so löscht du den mein post? die leute muss ja einer aufklären? aber bitte ich wette kein mod hat sich das video mal ernst haft angeschaut


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Ey Nox ich hab an deinem Finger gezogen und nu?


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juli 2009)

Damit der hochwohlgeborene Nachtschwärmer auch weiß worum es geht.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=114294


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *Am Finger zieh*


Meeeep


----------



## Kronas (21. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Meeeep


meep meep im a jeep


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> meep meep im a jeep


Lüg nich!


----------



## Kronas (21. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Lüg nich!


brumm brumm!


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Mag wirklich keiner weitermachen? 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...0&start=340


----------



## Aero_one (21. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Damit der hochwohlgeborene Nachtschwärmer auch weiß worum es geht.
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=114294



Aaaah ... verständlich. Ja jetzt verstehe ich es. Danke =P



Crackmack schrieb:


> Mag wirklich keiner weitermachen?
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...0&start=340



Nayn!


----------



## Kronas (21. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aaaah ... verständlich. Ja jetzt verstehe ich es. Danke =P
> 
> 
> 
> Nayn!


*mit jeep über bambi fahr *


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *mit jeep über bambi fahr *


Tut das nich weh?


----------



## Aero_one (21. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *mit jeep über bambi fahr *


Oh noez ... 
Now it's dead -.-


----------



## Kronas (21. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Tut das nich weh?


*bambis zerstückeltes gehirn mit einem besen in einen gulli weg* öhh natürlich nich...


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *bambis zerstückeltes gehirn mit einem besen in einen gulli weg* öhh natürlich nich...


Da bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Himmelskrieger (21. Juli 2009)

MIr ist langweilig...was spielt ihr z.Z.?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> MIr ist langweilig...was spielt ihr z.Z.?


bis eben cs auf awp map gegammelt, jetzt vll trackmania oder wow


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Nix ich schau grad Alarmstufe Rot


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (21. Juli 2009)

ich schaue gerade akte 09


----------



## Tabuno (21. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bis eben cs auf awp map gegammelt, jetzt vll trackmania oder wow


trackmania hab ich heute ne strecke gebaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> trackmania hab ich heute ne strecke gebaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie viele medaillen haste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (21. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> MIr ist langweilig...was spielt ihr z.Z.?



Exteel ...

Nebenbei zieh ich mir Verschwörungstheorien Videos rein ...muss man langeweile haben =/


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> trackmania hab ich heute ne strecke gebaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


früher hab ich auf lans nur strecken gebaut und hab mich totgelacht wenn meine kumpels es versucht haben zu knacken^^


----------



## Tabuno (21. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie viele medaillen haste?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm wait ich schau mal
edit: 219


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hm wait ich schau mal
> edit: 219


aber nicht bei nations forever oder?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (21. Juli 2009)

Uh CS!

Source oder 1.6?

@ Aero:

Exteel? Was?


Grad DoD Source gespielt...Mit den richtigen Leute rockt das einfach alles.

Hat einer von euch zufällig Lust bei WoW neu anzufangen?


----------



## Tabuno (21. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber nicht bei nations forever oder?


öhm doch und bei schwarz fehlen mir die letzten 3 strecken liegt daran das ich auch inaktiv geworden bin. hab den online modi mal ne zeitlang gezockt aber old trackmania war eh das beste.. wie bei jedem game halt
edit: naja es heißt unitedforever :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> öhm doch und bei schwarz fehlen mir die letzten 3 strecken liegt daran das ich auch inaktiv geworden bin. hab den online modi mal ne zeitlang gezockt aber old trackmania war eh das beste.. wie bei jedem game halt
> edit: naja es heißt unitedforever :>


aso, weil bei nations forever: weiß-rot= 180 medaillen, blau nochma 15...
hab ich da iwas vergessen/übersehen? >_<


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juli 2009)

Ich schaue zum wer-weiss-wievielten Mal Herkules von Disney an und finde es ein wenig komisch, dass ich schon die meisten Dialoge perfekt nachsprechen kann. 

Was ist das?
Öhm-tja-ich weiß auch nicht, aber ich finde sie..... totschick.
Ich habe noch 24 Stunden Zeit um diesen Clown zu eliminieren. Sonst droht die ganze Aktion, die ich schon seit 18 Jahren plane, zusammenzubrechen UND DU KAUFST SEINE PRODUKTE!!!!!


Göttlich...einfach göttlich.


----------



## Tabuno (21. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aso, weil bei nations forever: weiß-rot= 180 medaillen, blau nochma 15...
> hab ich da iwas vergessen/übersehen? >_<


mmh. ist das die demo version bzw. nicht die vollversion also die man sich kostenlos runterladen kann?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mmh. ist das die demo version bzw. nicht die vollversion also die man sich kostenlos runterladen kann?


ah ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (21. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ah ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja die hatte ich auch erst aber finde die eine stage wird auf dauer ziemlich langweilig in der vollversion gibts ja snow, desert etc. ich guck mal wieviel medaillen ich da habe aber ich glaub der zählt dir irgendwie nur insgesamt


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja die hatte ich auch erst aber finde die eine stage wird auf dauer ziemlich langweilig in der vollversion gibts ja snow, desert etc. ich guck mal wieviel medaillen ich da habe aber ich glaub der zählt dir irgendwie nur insgesamt


hm kb vollversion zu kaufen... die reicht mir^^


----------



## Tabuno (21. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm kb vollversion zu kaufen... die reicht mir^^


bei united hab ich 434 ^_^ und alle nur bei 'Rennen'
edit: dracuns frau auch wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1920767


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2009)

nimmue war dracuns frau?


----------



## Tabuno (21. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nimmue war dracuns frau?


naja razyl und ich hatten da ne vermutung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja razyl und ich hatten da ne vermutung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aha. die beruht auf?


----------



## Tabuno (21. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aha. die beruht auf?


sie haben sich in der freundesliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> sie haben sich in der freundesliste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wow... krass...


----------



## Himmelskrieger (21. Juli 2009)

Ich brauch mehr Bier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ich brauch mehr Bier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kaufen


----------



## Tabuno (21. Juli 2009)

eben war hier ein ekliches vieh in meinem zimmer und dann is es in mein glas geflogen und zack bam hab ich ein anderes glas rauf gemacht. schon toll wenn man hier so viele gläser rumstehen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> eben war hier ein ekliches vieh in meinem zimmer und dann is es in mein glas geflogen und zack bam hab ich ein anderes glas rauf gemacht. schon toll wenn man hier so viele gläser rumstehen hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du lebst bestimmt in einem gesunden umfeld.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (21. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kaufen







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schau mal nach draußen: es gewittert wie Hulle... muss jetzt noch mit einer Flasche die Nacht über auskommen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bei mir gewitterts net mehr... wo wohnstn du? <.<
kannste nicht schnell mit fahrrad/auto/zu fuß dahin, ohne groß nass zu werden, mit nem schirm?


----------



## Tabuno (21. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du lebst bestimmt in einem gesunden umfeld.


ja, lebe ich


----------



## Himmelskrieger (21. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei mir gewitterts net mehr... wo wohnstn du? <.<
> kannste nicht schnell mit fahrrad/auto/zu fuß dahin, ohne groß nass zu werden, mit nem schirm?




Wohne in Niedersachsen!.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier ist grad echt die Hölle los.

Auto: schließt sich aus, da ich schon getrunken habe

Fahrrad/Fuß: weils scheiss nass ist


----------



## Tabuno (21. Juli 2009)

mmh ich hab eher hunger need döner


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Auto: schließt sich aus, da ich schon getrunken habe


hm damn it^^



Tabuno schrieb:


> mmh ich hab eher hunger need döner


du wohnst in berlin... da sollte das kein problem darstellen


----------



## Zonalar (21. Juli 2009)

Wer befindet sich jezz  momentan im Nachtschwärmer?


----------



## Tabuno (21. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du wohnst in berlin... da sollte das kein problem darstellen


ja aber 15 min mit bus (der kommt jede halbe std. um diese zeit) in die stadt und wer weiß ob die dönerbuden noch offen haben


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wer befindet sich jezz  momentan im Nachtschwärmer?


du...



Tabuno schrieb:


> ja aber 15 min mit bus (der kommt jede halbe std. um diese zeit) in die stadt und wer weiß ob die dönerbuden noch offen haben


einfach nachschauen?...
anstatt zuhause rumzugammeln


----------



## Himmelskrieger (21. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mmh ich hab eher hunger need döner




schonmal 2 auf einmal gegessen? Dann haste so schnell keinen Hunger mehr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wer befindet sich jezz  momentan im Nachtschwärmer?


Also ich bin nich hier nein bin ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> schonmal 2 auf einmal gegessen? Dann haste so schnell keinen Hunger mehr!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein, aber direkt nacheinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... hatte danach echt keinen hunger mehr xD


----------



## Tabuno (21. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> einfach nachschauen?...
> anstatt zuhause rumzugammeln


ich hab heute aber schon einen gegessen >.<
@himmelskrieger ne einer reicht mir bis jetzt 2 nur wahrscheinlich wenn ich schnell esse^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (21. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein, aber direkt nacheinander
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja nee ist klar! Das lag jetzt selbstverfreilich am Bier, dass  ich es falsch formuliert habe.

Aber du weißt dann ja, wovon ich rede!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ja nee ist klar! Das lag jetzt selbstverfreilich am Bier, dass  ich es falsch formuliert habe.


fer schur


----------



## Zonalar (22. Juli 2009)

Ah, wie ich sehe ist der Schwärmer doch nicht tot^^ Gut, gut...

Was haltet ihr eigendlich von Zelda: Ocarina of Time?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ah, wie ich sehe ist der Schwärmer doch nicht tot^^ Gut, gut...
> 
> Was haltet ihr eigendlich von Zelda: Ocarina of Time?




Schaut Schoote aus, aber noch nie gespielt!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigendlich von Zelda: Ocarina of Time?


total schlecht.
miese story.
mieses gameplay.
schlechte rätsel,
und das pferd suckt eh.

und bevor das noch jmd für voll nimmt mach ich lieber /ironie off


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

mieses zitat :/
ps: www.seidseit.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mieses zitat :/
> ps: www.seidseit.de
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wat willst du? o_O


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> total schlecht.
> miese story.
> mieses gameplay.
> schlechte rätsel,
> ...




Ich brauch ganz, ganz viel Bier oder: wo ist der Whiskey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wat willst du? o_O


auf deine quote bezogen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> auf deine quote bezogen...


wenn du meine sig bewerten willst zieh dir ne nummer und geh in den bewertungsthread.
und das seidseit.de kannste dem erzählen, von dem es ist, nicht mir.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du meine sig bewerten willst zieh dir ne nummer und geh in den bewertungsthread.
> und das seidseit.de kannste dem erzählen, von dem es ist, nicht mir.


ka wie ich den erreichen soll der wurde bestimmt gepermaaaaaat


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ka wie ich den erreichen soll der wurde bestimmt gepermaaaaaat


tja, dann spar dir sowas...

an das glashaus muss ich ja auch nicht erinnern.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Wie alt seit ihr eig.?


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tja, dann spar dir sowas...
> 
> an das glashaus muss ich ja auch nicht erinnern.


naja ich saß halt nich im glashaus und so...


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2009)

mein profil sagt 99...  aber dem trau ich nicht ganz



Tabuno schrieb:


> naja ich saß halt nich im glashaus und so...



wenn ich mir manche alte posts anschaue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn ich mir manche alte posts anschaue
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da war ich ja auch noch klein :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> da war ich ja auch noch klein :>


stimmt... jetzt biste schon 5 cm größer ;D


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Wie alt seit ihr eig.?



alt genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Wie alt seit ihr eig.?


24, werde im Oktober 25


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> stimmt... jetzt biste schon 5 cm größer ;D


woher weißt du das ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Ahja, interessant!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> woher weißt du das ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tjahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Wie alt seit ihr eig.?


knackgige 15


----------



## Zonalar (22. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube Grüne Brilles geburtsdatum ist gefaket! Denn ich kenne niemand, der in diesem Alter sich mit Internet und MMORPG's auskennt!

Ihr etwa?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mein profil sagt 99...  aber dem trau ich nicht ganz






Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Grüne Brilles geburtsdatum ist gefaket! Denn ich kenne niemand, der in diesem Alter sich mit Internet und MMORPG's auskennt!
> 
> Ihr etwa?


----------



## Zonalar (22. Juli 2009)

und du verhälst dich zu kindisch für dieses Alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Grüne Brilles geburtsdatum ist gefaket! Denn ich kenne niemand, der in diesem Alter sich mit Internet und MMORPG's auskennt!
> 
> Ihr etwa?




Ich kenne persönlich niemanden, der in dem Alter noch lebt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

brille wurde eben mit dem internet in einem hohen alter konfrontiert


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> und du verhälst dich zu kindisch für dieses Alter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und du zu naiv für dein angegebenes...
aber dennoch traue ich deinem alter mehr als dem, das bei mir steht


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und du zu naiv für dein angegebenes...
> aber dennoch traue ich deinem alter mehr als dem, das bei mir steht


ich glaube er meinte mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich glaube er meinte mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja, dann hätte er einen quote einbringen sollen...


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tja, dann hätte er einen quote einbringen sollen...


hm aber du hast dein alter doch gar nich gesagt :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hm aber du hast dein alter doch gar nich gesagt :>


hat hier ja auch schon oft genug gestanden


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Kinder (Auf manche trifft das ja noch zu), mir ist immer noch langweilig!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Kinder (Auf manche trifft das ja noch zu), mir ist immer noch langweilig!


frasier ist leider seit eben vorbei :\
ansonsten: spiel cs:s zm


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hat hier ja auch schon oft genug gestanden


ich weiß, darauf wollte ich auch nicht hinaus


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> frasier ist leider seit eben vorbei :\
> ansonsten: spiel cs:s zm




zm?

Spielste 1.6 oder Source?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> zm?
> 
> Spielste 1.6 oder Source?


spiel normal ab und zu 1.6, und eben bei source zombiemod...


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> spiel normal ab und zu 1.6, und eben bei source zombiemod...




ieh Zombiemod..das doch stink langweilig!


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

schade der mittwochs thread is schon wieder weg^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> ieh Zombiemod..das doch stink langweilig!


besser als source normal^^


Tabuno schrieb:


> schade der mittwochs thread is schon wieder weg^^


joa :\
hässlichster mittwochsthread ever... hast aber recht, er meinte ds wohl ernst


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (22. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> besser als source normal^^


auch nur weil du nicht gut bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> ach nur weil du nicht gut bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klar, hab 0 aim und 0 skill


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (22. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> klar, hab 0 aim und 0 skill





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne aber ich spiele auch gerne zwischen durch den zombi modus macht noch fun^^ 

da schreien die kiddys nicht "CHEATER" "DU H*******" etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> klar, hab 0 aim und 0 skill


jup, weiß ich ja *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ne aber ich spiele auch gerne zwischen durch den zombi modus macht noch fun^^
> ...


jo, für zwischendurch ist das echt nice

naja, dafür schreien die : OLOLOLOL TUBE CAMP0R OMFG
(auch wenn das ganze campen an manchen stellen wirklich einfach nur unfair ist, und rumlaufen eh mehr fun macht)


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ne aber ich spiele auch gerne zwischen durch den zombi modus macht noch fun^^
> ...



Da macht L4D doch mehr Spaß und ist auch anspruchsvoller.....außerdem ist normal Source nicht langweilig...nicht immer


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (22. Juli 2009)

darum spiel ich auch nur auf server die keine unendlich ammo haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: in l4d spiele aber sehr viele russen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

call of duty 5 is ganz nice und irgendwie hab ich heute lust auf call of juarez bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (22. Juli 2009)

cod4 fand ich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> cod4 fand ich besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja meinen viele, kann ich aber nicht sagen, habs halt nich gespielt


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> EDIT: in l4d spiele aber sehr viele russen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hachja ... die Russen =P
Kein Skill, man versteht nichts vom ihrem Gelaber und wenn dann doch mal was auf Englisch kommt ist es meistens nur ein "Boomer what are you doing?????!?!?!?!?!?!?" 

Ich liebe es ...


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (22. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja meinen viele, kann ich aber nicht sagen, habs halt nich gespielt



was du hast cod4 nicht gespielt? :O 

dann musst du morgen gleich zum media markt rennen, da hast du ja was verbasst das muss man schnell aufholen *g* der multiplayer ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

BoooMER!

L4D ist schon ganz geil mit den richtigen Leuten...ihr müsst mit mir spielen ich bring euch in die richtige Gesellschaft, ohne Russen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

CoD4 ist total geil...letzte WE erst aufer Lan gespielt 

CoD 5 der Zombiemodus ist geil, schonmal jemand von euch gespielt?


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> CoD 5 der Zombiemodus ist geil, schonmal jemand von euch gespielt?


hm zombiemod net aber freitag auffer lan wird gezockt


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> CoD 5 der Zombiemodus ist geil, schonmal jemand von euch gespielt?



Klar hab ich meine version gleich Uncut gemacht! ^^ aber na ja blöde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht so mein ding da finde ich l4d besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juli 2009)

kann mir bitte einer mal erklären wieso ein 100mb patch für spore mehrere stunden zum patchen brauch? oO


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (22. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> kann mir bitte einer mal erklären wieso ein 100mb patch für spore mehrere stunden zum patchen brauch? oO



in dem er abgekackt ist?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Klar hab ich meine version gleich Uncut gemacht! ^^ aber na ja blöde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




November kommt L4D 2 raus, sieht irgendwie ulkig aus!

Und wo sind die versprochenen Karten und Updates für L4D 1 - Valve?


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> in dem er abgekackt ist?


nope, letztendlich hat ers ja gepatcht. nur war das der patch auf 1.02 mit 90 mb. jetzt kommt grad der nächste mit den 100mb der schon wieder so lange brauch.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Und wo sind die versprochenen Karten und Updates für L4D 1 - Valve?


pfff ich weiss und die neuen Figuren gefallen mir schon gar nicht ich finde das einfach scheisse! das hatte man auch alles in ein Update einfügen können. (neue maps und waffen)


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> November kommt L4D 2 raus, sieht irgendwie ulkig aus!
> 
> Und wo sind die versprochenen Karten und Updates für L4D 1 - Valve?



Naja ... Chainsaw =P aber die neuen Survivor gefallen mir iwie. nicht o0. Denke auch nicht, das Valve jetzt noch wirklich was für L4D 1 machen wird ...


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> pfff ich weiss und die neuen Figuren gefallen mir schon gar nicht ich finde das einfach scheisse! das hatte man auch alles in ein Update einfügen können. (neue maps und waffen)




Eben! Der Meinung bin ich auch. 

Der Footballspieler sieht auch aus wie ein Boomer -  nur in schwarz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> pfff ich weiss und die neuen Figuren gefallen mir schon gar nicht ich finde das einfach scheisse! das hatte man auch alles in ein Update einfügen können. (neue maps und waffen)




Angeblich wars ja versprochen, dass da noch was neues kommt. Ein Angestellter von Valve hat in nem Interview verraten, dass die L4D  auf keinen Fall vernachlässigen wollen: neeeeein, natürlüch nücht...wie kommt man denn nur auf die Idee?!


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ebend! Der Meinung bin ich auch.
> 
> Der Footballspieler sieht auch aus wie ein Boomer -  nur in schwarz
> 
> ...



wenn schon ein afro Amerikaner, dann so einer mit XXL t-shirt und riesen bereiten trainer hosen das würde passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: und gold kette nicht vergessen


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> wenn schon ein afro Amerikaner, dann so einer mit XXL t-shirt und riesen bereiten trainer hosen das würde passen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hehe! Jo ZOMBIE! WAS GEHT AAAAAAB?!


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Hehe! Jo ZOMBIE! WAS GEHT AAAAAAB?!



genau so mein ich das der so einfach der easy tüb sein, immer ganz locker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> genau so mein ich das der so einfach der easy tüb sein, immer ganz locker.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Musik zieht die Zombies aber an...das sollte man immer bedenken!


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Die Musik zieht die Zombies aber an...das sollte man immer bedenken!


Stimmt wenn der dauert sein mp3 player mit http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7ec43_50...up-new-hq_music  an hat  kommen die zombis halt angerannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Stimmt wenn der dauert sein mp3 player mit [myvideo]5586313/50_Cent_Get_Up[/myvideo] an hat (ach scheiss werbung was da vor kommt) kommen die zombis halt angerannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jupp! Musik die von Leuten mit wenig Gehirn gemacht worden ist, zieht halt Selbige an! 


Ich seh schon, das wird ein tolles Spiel!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (22. Juli 2009)

ja *hust* ich höre gerne 50 cent und auch eminem und the game und ich habe ein XXL hirn *g*


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Hehe!

Was zockst du denn sonst so?  auch MMOS oder nur sowas wie CS etc.?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (22. Juli 2009)

Mit wow hab ich vor einem halb Jahr aufgehört. 

seit dem spiel ich nicht mehr viel Online spiele *g* aber ja ich spiele sonst cod4 online css l4d DODS und das war es auch schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Also nur noch die vernünftigen spiele! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf welchen Servern spielste bei DoDS?


----------



## Rubin (22. Juli 2009)

*auch mal in die Unterhaltung reinspring* Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na was geht um die Uhrzeit bei euch?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (22. Juli 2009)

bzzb http://www.bzzb-dods.de/portal/news/index.php spiel ich am liebst wenn ich mal DOD anmache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: nichts da ich gerade die zähne putze und dann ins bett gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> *auch mal in die Unterhaltung reinspring* Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich bin noch da! 

Schönen guten Abend!

Derzeit: Two and a half Men und selbst?


----------



## Rubin (22. Juli 2009)

Ich schaue gerade ein wenig Dr. House und jetzt habe ich ja hier ein paar Nachtaktive Leute gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> bzzb http://www.bzzb-dods.de/portal/news/index.php spiel ich am liebst wenn ich mal DOD anmache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, die HP schaut interessant aus! 



Rubin schrieb:


> Ich schaue gerade ein wenig Dr. House und jetzt habe ich ja hier ein paar Nachtaktive Leute gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Richtig! Nachtaktiv triffts! Bei dem Gewitter kann man auch nicht schalfen!

Was spielst du so, sonst?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Hm, die HP schaut interessant aus!



ist sie auch auf dem server spiele super nette leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so ich gehe dann mal ins bett, kann dir ja morgen mal die IP PM.


also gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und spielt nicht zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubin (22. Juli 2009)

Im moment kann ich mich nicht recht entscheiden was ich spielen soll. Ich spiele seit einem Jahr kein World of Warcraft mehr und warte eigentlich im Moment auf Diablo 3. Ansonsten spiele ich manchmal diverse MMOs in der Beta aber irgendwie fesselt mich keines. Allgemein spiele ich momentan eher wenig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> Im moment kann ich mich nicht recht entscheiden was ich spielen soll. Ich spiele seit einem Jahr kein World of Warcraft mehr und warte eigentlich im Moment auf Diablo 3. Ansonsten spiele ich manchmal diverse MMOs in der Beta aber irgendwie fesselt mich keines. Allgemein spiele ich momentan eher wenig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Komisch, alle Leute hören in letzter Zeit auf damit WoW zu spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Komisch, alle Leute hören in letzter Zeit auf damit WoW zu spielen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab auch vor einem monat oder so aufgehört. aber aufhören ist relativ.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber was blizz im moment abzieht ist einfach nur noch lächerlich... naja doofes activision 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab auch vor einem monat oder so aufgehört. aber aufhören ist relativ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Spiele kein WoW, was ist denn passiert?


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Spiele kein WoW, was ist denn passiert?


fraktionswechsel für geld und so... bald noch nen itemshop... classiczeiten waren einfach die besten


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> fraktionswechsel für geld und so... bald noch nen itemshop... classiczeiten waren einfach die besten




Aso! Ja doch, hab ich am Rande mitbekommen nur das mit dem Itemshop nicht...


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Aso! Ja doch, hab ich am Rande mitbekommen nur das mit dem Itemshop nicht...


das mit dem itemshop steht auch nicht fest. aber die gerüchteküche brodelt^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das mit dem itemshop steht auch nicht fest. aber die gerüchteküche brodelt^^




Das wäre schon abgefahren...die wollen wirklich mit allem Scheiss Geld verdienen!


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Das wäre schon abgefahren...die wollen wirklich mit allem Scheiss Geld verdienen!


jup und deswegen zieh ich nen schlussstrich^^ und nun merk ich wow gibt ja noch ziemlich viele andere games außer WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

meeeep


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> meeeep


hilfe ein wildes crackmack


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Ja ich bin grad ausm Bett ausgebrochen


----------



## Rubin (22. Juli 2009)

Bei mir war der Grund einfach das es mich "angekotzt" hat wieviel Zeit man mit dem Spiel verschwendet, und es gibt soviele andere Spiele die weniger Zeitintensiv sind und trotzdem sehr viel Spaß bringen. Jemand der wirklich World of Warcraft (Zu Burning Crusade Zeiten) high end spielen wollte, durfte nicht viel Real Life haben.. und leider steht bei mir das RL an erster Stelle, deswegen werde ich nie mehr so ein Zeitintensives Spiel spielen. Ich hab es damals "übertrieben" und habe daraus gelernt. Worldfirst einer nach dem anderen.. irgendwann ist der kick weg.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ja ich bin grad ausm Bett ausgebrochen


und ich brech in meinem bett gleich ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und ich brech in meinem bett gleich ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das is nicht Gut


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das is nicht Gut


so mal wider nen neues zitat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so mal wider nen neues zitat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hachja ... das Buffed Wow Forum. Immer gut für nen Quote =P


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

naja das wird brilles zitate erstmal überbieten
edit: unterbieten sry :>


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

o.O


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> Bei mir war der Grund einfach das es mich "angekotzt" hat wieviel Zeit man mit dem Spiel verschwendet, und es gibt soviele andere Spiele die weniger Zeitintensiv sind und trotzdem sehr viel Spaß bringen. Jemand der wirklich World of Warcraft (Zu Burning Crusade Zeiten) high end spielen wollte, durfte nicht viel Real Life haben.. und leider steht bei mir das RL an erster Stelle, deswegen werde ich nie mehr so ein Zeitintensives Spiel spielen. Ich hab es damals "übertrieben" und habe daraus gelernt. Worldfirst einer nach dem anderen.. irgendwann ist der kick weg.




Hm! Angbelich finden doch viele Leute ein "Mittelmaß", die sagen, dass sie selbst sich einteilen wieviel sie spielen und trotzdem in der Spielwelt klarkommen?

Seht ihr das, jetzt wo ihr aufgehört habt anders?


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

häuopskule schrieb:


> dich hack ich
> /vote for hack


Das is auch nich schlecht o.O


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das is auch nich schlecht o.O


jo hatte eben nen lachflash und das um diese uhrzeit.. herrlich


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo hatte eben nen lachflash und das um diese uhrzeit.. herrlich


/sign 
Aber es ist schon ein wenig merkwürdig, das solche Threads immer im Wow Forum eröffnet werden o0


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> /sign
> Aber es ist schon ein wenig merkwürdig, das solche Threads immer im Wow Forum eröffnet werden o0


da lesen es die meisten menschen aber komisch ist es schon^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

So ich geh pennen! Nacht!


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> So ich geh pennen! Nacht!


gute nacht


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Aber wiso die Threads immer so lange offen bleiben ist auch fraglich *Galileo anruf*


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Aber wiso die Threads immer so lange offen bleiben ist auch fraglich *Galileo anruf*


schau mal auf die uhr :l


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Immerfleissig schrieb:


> Also nochmal vielen Dank für die Erläuterungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der hat auch n vogel o.O
160 Erfolgspunkte aber 66k gold iner tasche gehabt
und erst 18g gelootet


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

hutanis schrieb:


> du te, ich werde dein hoden beißen müssen
> 
> du hast dich gepupst
> 
> ...


ahhh hilfe monster lachflash


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Moaaa ... need Döner. Verdammt ich hab Hunger =/ aber kein Lieferdienst hat mehr auf -..


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Godlike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Moaaa ... need Döner. Verdammt ich hab Hunger =/ aber kein Lieferdienst hat mehr auf -..


hab ich schon vor 3 stunden gesagt. aber hab ja gestern schon einen gegessen


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aber hab ja gestern schon einen gegessen


Lucker =P

Schlimm wenn son heißhunger auf iwas. hat und es net bekommt -.-
Naja heute um 10.00 Uhr sofort mal an der Dönderbude auf's öffnen warten


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

hutanis schrieb:


> NERF CAPSLOCK
> 
> LOLOLOLOLROFL


Lawl


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

ja der thread is echt epic und aero bring mir mal einen mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja bin mal schlafen gute nacht allerseits


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Nacht


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja bin mal schlafen gute nacht allerseits


Gut nacht ...
Hau mich auch mal hin ... ist ja nüx mehr los.
Aloha


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (22. Juli 2009)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubin (22. Juli 2009)

Wieviele "leben" jetzt noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *prüf*


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Hai


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Wie plötzlich alle n Zitat aus dem thread haben ich muss mir da auch eins raussuchen o.O


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wie plötzlich alle n Zitat aus dem thread haben ich muss mir da auch eins raussuchen o.O



Stimmt xD


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Lich schrieb:


> Der Te ist lachend in ne Kreissäge gerannt weil er dachte seine Mum könne ihn rezzen xD


giev more plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubin (22. Juli 2009)

*angestrengt nach einem guten Satz für ein Zitat such*


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juli 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> *angestrengt nach einem guten Satz für ein Zitat such*


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1917372
wenns nicht zu dreist ist, schlag ich mich damit vor^^


----------



## Rubin (22. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1917372
> wenns nicht zu dreist ist, schlag ich mich damit vor^^



Okay das war sogar lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... Ich musste gerade lachen weil ich ein Bild gesehen habe, wo sich einer ein Pentagramm in seine Haut geritzt hat und ein Foto davon gemacht hat.. und dann kam ein Kommentar auf sein Foto "du Idiot das ist ein Judenstern ein Pentagram hat nur 5 "Ecken"" und er nur "fuck" *lach*


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> Ich musste gerade lachen weil ich ein Bild gesehen habe, wo sich einer ein Pentagramm in seine Haut geritzt hat und ein Foto davon gemacht hat.. und dann kam ein Kommentar auf sein Foto "du idiot das ist ein Judenstern ein Pentagram hat nur 5 "Ecken"" und er nur "fuck" *lach*



Oh man ... kein Kommentar einfach nur epic fail


----------



## Rubin (22. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Oh man ... kein Kommentar einfach nur epic fail


*nick*
Und was machst du gerade?


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (22. Juli 2009)

MUMU


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (22. Juli 2009)

Schweinchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Oh man ... kein Kommentar einfach nur epic fail


Ich dachte du willst off?


----------



## Rubin (22. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> MUMU


Ehm,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich dachte du willst off?



Hmm joa ... muss aber noch Bleach weiterschauen. Von daher Laptop mit ans Bett, Bleach schauen und spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Hmm joa ... muss aber noch Bleach weiterschauen. Von daher Laptop mit ans Bett, Bleach schauen und spammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Will auch T.T
aber nein mein Laptop hat ja n lüfter schaden und vergammelt iner reparatur


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (22. Juli 2009)

Ich sterbe >.<


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Ich sterbe >.<



Hmm wo find ich dich dann ... ? 
Need Schweinefilet


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Ich sterbe >.<


Ähhh gz

Wie mir das aufn Sack geht das es animeloads nur one piece folgen von 1-262 gibt -.-*


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (22. Juli 2009)

vllt hat kino.to mehr?


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

kino.to is dreck o.O
hmm erlegt von razyl interessant o.O


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (22. Juli 2009)

ja in der nacht.... 
gn8^^


----------



## Sneedlewood (22. Juli 2009)

bei mir ist durchmachen angesagt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss zwar morgen um 10 uhr im "biz" (?!) sein aber egal.... werd ich schon schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

denn wenn ich mich nu 4 stunden hinlege und dann los muss... bin ich noch mehr im arsch als eh schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Ich bin ma pennen bis morgen


----------



## izabul (22. Juli 2009)

gutenacht


----------



## Rubin (22. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Harika (22. Juli 2009)

Gerade als es interesant wird gehen die Lichter aus. Möchte anmerken das "Nachtschwärmer" einer der besten Gothic Compliations ist.


----------



## mastergamer (22. Juli 2009)

Interessant! Sollen wa' nachforschen.


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Hai


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ***** is dreck o.O
> hmm erlegt von razyl interessant o.O





Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> vllt hat ***** mehr?





Crackmack schrieb:


> Wie mir das aufn Sack geht das es ******* nur one piece folgen von 1-262 gibt -.-*


Ihr wisst schon, dass solche Seiten hier nicht gern gesehen sind oder?



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Wie alt seit ihr eig.?


Alt genug um hier zu posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Und du musst sie ja noch hervorheben :I


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Und du musst sie ja noch hervorheben :I


Klar, ich wollte dich ja nur darauf hinweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Is klar und was störst du hier die 20 Min ruhe?!


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Is klar und was störst du hier die 20 Min ruhe?!


WEißt du was, geh schlafen kleiner Crackmack. Ist schon spät für dich


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Jetzt wo dus sagst.....


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Jetzt wo dus sagst.....


Also gogo raide dein bett =)


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Ich verzichte


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich verzichte


Sandmann ist doch aber schon vorbei kleiner


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> schade :crying


das heißt :.cry.:
Noob!


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

ich hab den doppelpunkt vergessen also lass mich


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich hab den doppelpunkt vergessen also lass mich


Nein, ich lass dich net.
Und wo zur Hölle ist Brille?


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Schau ma auf sein profil du b00n da steht bis zum 28 weg


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Schau ma auf sein profil du b00n da steht bis zum 28 weg


Deshalb isser im ICQ on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Es steht aber im Profil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Es steht aber im Profil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja, pech gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Dann is Brille also ein Lügner? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dann is Brille also ein Lügner?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau, er hat uns alle belogen!


----------



## Kronas (22. Juli 2009)

der lässt nur seinen pc an und läd sich die 6 tage 200gb porn runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Töten wir ihn?


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> der lässt nur seinen pc an und läd sich die 6 tage 200gb porn runter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Crackmack schrieb:


> Töten wir ihn?


Nein oO
BRUTALO!


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein oO
> BRUTALO!


Schade ich häts gern getan o.O


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Schade ich häts gern getan o.O


Dann tus doch oO
Ich halt mich da raus :X


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Ich hab aber angst


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich hab aber angst


Ach quatsch, Brille wird dich höchstens blutig hauen mehr aber nicht


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach quatsch, Brille wird dich höchstens blutig hauen mehr aber nicht


Niemals


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Niemals


öööhem doch, Brille > Crackmack


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Niemals


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Niemals


Doch denn :
Crackmack < Brille
Einfache Regel :>


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

NIEMALS!


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> NIEMALS!


Es ist 22:10, zeit für dich ins Bettchen zu gehen!


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Niemals!


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Aloooha


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend miteinander!


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aloooha


Hai wo ähh ho


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Bei mir regnet es =(

Edit: Muhaha es wächst ... 1#'s vor 1K.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai wo ähh ho




dödö dödö dödööööö


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Bei mir regnet es =(




Ich wünschte, bei mir würde es regnen -.-


scheiss Hitze


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> dödö dödö dödööööö


Sollte das die Imperiums Musik sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw ich mag Regen


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sollte das die Imperiums Musik sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




passend zum Film: der weiße Hai!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ich wünschte, bei mir würde es regnen -.-
> scheiss Hitze



DOPPELPOST !!!112 

Naja ... bringt nichts mit dem Regen, momentan ist es so schwül hier. Man bräuchte sich nur nen Wasserkocher in's Zimmer stellen und hätte dann nen prima Aufguss -.-


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> DOPPELPOST !!!112
> 
> Naja ... bringt nichts mit dem Regen, momentan ist es so schwül hier. Man bräuchte sich nur nen Wasserkocher in's Zimmer stellen und hätte dann nen prima Aufguss -.-




Neue Geschäftsidee o.O


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Übrigens Eis hilft gegen hitzte o.O


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

und wo krieg ich ne Badewann voll Eis her -.-'


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Nich solches Eis das zum essen o.O


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Übrigens Eis hilft gegen hitzte o.O


Schmilzt aber ...
Viel Spaß wenn du deiner Versicherung erklären musst, warum deine Wohnung unter Wasser steht. "Öhm, sie werden lachen ..."

Edit:


Crackmack schrieb:


> Nich solches Eis das zum essen o.O


Naja ... das hab ich leider nimmer im Haus. Alles wech ...


1.001 wuhuu es lebe sinnloser Spam.


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Niemals!


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack, Eis hilft gar nicht dagegen...


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Crackmack, Eis hilft gar nicht dagegen...




Eben!

Heiß duschen soll helfen...wenn man noch schneller verrecken will! -.-


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Eben!
> 
> Heiß duschen soll helfen...wenn man noch schneller verrecken will! -.-


Heiß duschen hilft im Gegensatz sogar dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Lawl o.O


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heiß duschen hilft im Gegensatz sogar dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jaha, dann würd ich aber wirklich verrecken o.O


Oh scheisse, keinen Bock Morgen auf Arbeiten.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

battlefield heroes is ja ma lolig^^


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> battlefield heroes is ja ma lolig^^


Du darfst das schon spielen?


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Jaha, dann würd ich aber wirklich verrecken o.O
> Oh scheisse, keinen Bock Morgen auf Arbeiten.



Muhahaha ich hab noch bis November Urlaub und ab dann neue Ausbildung als Mediendesigner ( blöde Automobilkaufmann's Lehre =/ )


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> battlefield heroes is ja ma lolig^^


Ja ist es und es macht spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Du darfst das schon spielen?


jo hab sogar mein richtiges alter angegeben :>


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo hab sogar mein richtiges alter angegeben :>


N00b!


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> N00b!


Ich korrigiere, das heißt Lech ...

Btw. Buffed wird wie Activision/Blizzard ... hautpsache Geld verdienen. G.I. Joe Vorstellung...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Muhahaha ich hab noch bis November Urlaub und ab dann neue Ausbildung als Mediendesigner ( blöde Automobilkaufmann's Lehre =/ )



Hast dus gut --.--

Aber durftest du wenigsten ne schicke Karre fahren bei der Ausbildung?


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Hast dus gut --.--
> Aber durftest du wenigsten ne schicke Karre fahren bei der Ausbildung?


Theoretisch hätte ich eine haben können ...
Aber da ich zu faul war damals nen Führerschein zu machen, ist das natürlich weggefallen. Btw. total sinnvoll Automobilkaufmann ohne Führerschein xD


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Theoretisch hätte ich eine haben können ...
> Aber da ich zu faul war damals nen Führerschein zu machen, ist das natürlich weggefallen. Btw. total sinnvoll Automobilkaufmann ohne Führerschein xD




Dann muss ich leider sagen: Scheiss gelaufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eig. ist das doch das beste an ner Automobilkaufmann-Ausbildung!

Aber naja..wat solls, gelernt haste ja trotzdem vielleicht was !


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2009)

WoW schrieb:


> text


Hau ab mit den mist!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

WoW schrieb:


> Guten Tag liebe Community.




War nett dich gekannt zu haben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Aber naja..wat solls, gelernt haste ja trotzdem vielleicht was !



Joa, wie geizig die Leute sind und versuchen um jeden Cent zu handeln. Alles bemängeln und das jeder heijopei ein Experte für Karroseriebau,Motorbau Elektrik/Elektronik und natürlich KFZ-Sachverständiger ist (Bsp. Twingo von 1990 total schrott absolutes Müllauto) "Nenene, der ist mindestens noch 4.500.-&#8364; Wert... MINDESTENS !!!". Wie gern ich manche Kunden als Nap beschimpft hätte ...

Noja ... war ne lustige Zeit =P


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

WoW schrieb:


> Bla



/reported


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Joa, wie geizig die Leute sind und versuchen um jeden Cent zu handeln. Alles bemängeln und das jeder heijopei ein Experte für Karroseriebau,Motorbau Elektrik/Elektronik und natürlich KFZ-Sachverständiger ist (Bsp. Twingo von 1990 total schrott absolutes Müllauto) "Nenene, der ist mindestens noch 4.500.-€ Wert. Wie gern ich manche Kunden als Nap beschimpft hätte ...
> 
> Noja ... war ne lustige Zeit =P




Warst bestimmt ein sehr höflicher Händler! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Warst bestimmt ein sehr höflicher Händler!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich war sehr höflich, nur man denkt sich so seine 2,3 Dinge wenn die Leute mit so exorbitanten Forderungen kommen. Ich kann vieles ab ... aber so "Ich hab von alles ne Ahnung, ich lese jeden Monat die ADAC Club-Zeitung" Leute kann ich aufn Tod net leiden =/

Edit:
Ist genauso mit "Pc-Profis" ... yay keine Ahnung von nichts aber mal die Win 7 RC installieren. Dann bei mir anrufen und flamen, das des Betriessystem scheiße ist und nichts mehr klappt. Hachja ... i love it


----------



## Himmelskrieger (22. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Ich war sehr höflich, nur man denkt sich so seine 2,3 Dinge wenn die Leute mit so exorbitanten Forderungen kommen. Ich kann vieles ab ... aber so "Ich hab von alles ne Ahnung, ich lese jeden Monat die ADAC Club-Zeitung" Leute kann ich aufn Tod net leiden =/



Da stellt man sich doch bestimmt das ein oder andere Mal vor, dass man der Person einen mitm Wagenheber eins drüber zieht!




Edit: Gute nacht!


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Da stellt man sich doch bestimmt das ein oder andere Mal vor, dass man der Person einen mitm Wagenheber eins drüber zieht!



Naja ... das und viel schlimmeres.
Meine liebste Frage, war "Was können Sie denn noch machen, wenn ich Bar zahle ?"
"Sehr geehrter Herr XX, gut das Sie fragen ! Heute in unserer Super Suprise Überraschungsaktion erhalten sie bei Barzahlung eine Woche exklusiven Thailandurlaub in einem edlen 5***** Hotel, sie werden rund um die Uhr von attraktiven Damen (oder bei Interesse Herren) versorgt und es wird sich um Ihr wohl gekümmert, 1 Woche Entspannung und Erholung pur ! und als exklusiven Bonus gibt es auch noch diese unglaubliche Kaffeemaschine obendrauf"
Dazu noch den der Preis ist heiß Jingle laufen lassen (ja ich hatte mir nen extra für sowas parat gelegt) und der Kunde fühlte sich entweder total verarscht oder hat verstanden das er schon den besten Preis bekommen hat. 

Hachja ... mein Chef fand des lustig

Edit:
Extra den Jingle rausgesucht ... das passt so perfekt zusammen


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2009)

o.O

Aero du hast meine sig schlecht bewertet dafür wirst du schmerzen erleiden wahahahah o.o


----------



## Ebpm (22. Juli 2009)

Man zahlt Bar weil man es ohne Rechnung machen möchte das heisst keine Steuern. Dan Teil man es sich und jeder macht Gewinn. Ist Illegal in der Praxis aber üblich. 

Üblich bei telekomunikations Diensten z.b. entsperren des SIM-lock. Das heisst statt z.b. 10Euro Provision 50Euro Reingewinn. 

Man sagt es nur weil man schlecht sagen kann..."Hey wollen wir den Staat bescheissen". 



bitte bevor ihr leute verurteil dran denken das ihr selbst vieleicht nicht alles wisst.....


----------



## Tabuno (23. Juli 2009)

lol epic


----------



## Aero_one (23. Juli 2009)

Ebpm schrieb:


> Man zahlt Bar weil man es ohne Rechnung machen möchte das heisst keine Steuern. Dan Teil man es sich und jeder macht Gewinn. Ist Illegal in der Praxis aber üblich.
> Üblich bei telekomunikations Diensten z.b. entsperren des SIM-lock. Das heisst statt z.b. 10Euro Provision 50Euro Reingewinn.
> Man sagt es nur weil man schlecht sagen kann..."Hey wollen wir den Staat bescheissen".
> bitte bevor ihr leute verurteil dran denken das ihr selbst vieleicht nicht alles wisst.....



Ähm was ? 
Falls das in irgendeinerweise auf meinen Post bezogen war, dann versuch mal als Vertreter eines Autohauses ein Auto ohne Rechnung bzw. Vertrag zu verkaufen. Viel Spaß beim Rechtsanwalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es geht einfach darum, das viele Leute noch mit dem Irrglauben leben, das man Prozente bekommt, wenn man ein Auto Bar und nicht per Finanzierung o. Leasing zahlt. Da es aber inzwischen Wurst es... und es die Leute so am besten kapieren, habe ich diese Methode ausgewählt um es auch dem letzen Heijopei zu veranschaulichen.

Sinnlose Kommentare aufgrund eines Post schreiben : Unbezahlbar ... 
Für alles andere gibt es das Buffed Wow-Forum



> Aero du hast meine sig schlecht bewertet dafür wirst du schmerzen erleiden wahahahah o.o


Das ... bezweifel ich =P


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> [Video]
> 
> lol epic


Die haben Probleme o.O


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol epic



Sorry vllt versteh ichs nicht aber was sollte daran witzig oder "Epic" sein?


----------



## Tabuno (23. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Sorry vllt versteh ichs nicht aber was sollte daran witzig oder "Epic" sein?


mmh ich finds halt lustig... oder man kann auch sagen was is da bloß schief gelaufen^^
edit: wenn brille nich da is isses hier echt unlustig gn8


----------



## Aero_one (23. Juli 2009)

Na toll ... jetzt ist das Gewitter genau über mir und es donnert wie Sau, fenster zu und schon hat man angenehme 38° Raumtemperatur -.- 

Ich hoffe, das es wenigstens morgen etwas kühler sein wird.


----------



## Sin (23. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Na toll ... jetzt ist das Gewitter genau über mir und es donnert wie Sau, fenster zu und schon hat man angenehme 38° Raumtemperatur -.-
> 
> Ich hoffe, das es wenigstens morgen etwas kühler sein wird.



Denke mal morgen wirds eher schwüler als kühler, zumindest wenn ich mir die prognosen so ansehe :-( 
Und morgen ist auch noch streßtag bei mir *heul*


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (23. Juli 2009)

so viel ich weiss ist super Nenny e alles Fake ^^ die haben kinder mal auf schüler vz geld geboten wenn sie da mit machen.


----------



## Kremlin (23. Juli 2009)

Kann mir schnell wer sagen, was auf RTL und ProSieben läuft?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (23. Juli 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Kann mir schnell wer sagen, was auf RTL und ProSieben läuft?



TVTV.ch ist dein freund


----------



## Kremlin (23. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> TVTV.ch ist dein freund



Ne. Nagut, ich schau ja schon selbst nach. -.-


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

Auf pro7 läuft grad irgend ne wissens show o.O


----------



## Falathrim (23. Juli 2009)

Haben die Rassen beim S&F-Game eigentlich irgendwelche nennenswerten Unterschiede? Oder ist es einfach immer dasselbe, nur in einem anderen Stil?

EDIT:
Antwort gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (23. Juli 2009)

nix los hier?


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

Hai


----------



## Aero_one (23. Juli 2009)

Aloha ...


----------



## Ol@f (23. Juli 2009)

moin


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Juli 2009)

29 seiten? pussys!


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

Geh weg!


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Juli 2009)

nein!


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

DOCH!1111


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Juli 2009)

musst du nich süchten gehn?^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> musst du nich süchten gehn?^^


Er kann nicht, weil er seinen Rechner (mal wieder) geschrottet hat. und wenn der wieder da ist, ist er hier wieder weg \o/


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

Geht nich ololo Thread lesen ftw!


----------



## Manoroth (23. Juli 2009)

hey di ho ihr irrer haufen deppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey di ho ihr irrer haufen deppen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ICQ on kommen :>


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey di ho ihr irrer haufen deppen*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Report!


----------



## Manoroth (23. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ICQ on kommen :>



soll ich oder soll ich net? soll ich oder soll ich net?soll ich oder soll ich net? soll ich oder soll ich net?soll ich oder soll ich net? soll ich oder soll ich net?soll ich oder soll ich net? soll ich oder soll ich net?soll ich oder soll ich net? soll ich oder soll ich net?soll ich oder soll ich net? soll ich oder soll ich net?soll ich oder soll ich net? soll ich oder soll ich net?


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

Mach einfach ._.


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *soll ich* oder soll ich net? *soll ich* oder soll ich net*?soll ich* oder soll ich net? *soll ich *oder soll ich net?*soll ich *oder soll ich net?* soll ich* oder soll ich net?*soll ich *oder soll ich net? *soll ich* oder soll ich net?*soll ich* oder soll ich net?* soll ich* oder soll ich net?*soll ich* oder soll ich net? *soll ich *oder soll ich net?*soll ich* oder soll ich net?* soll ich* oder soll ich net?


----------



## Manoroth (23. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Mach einfach ._.



soll ich oder soll ich net? soll ich oder soll ich net?soll ich oder soll ich net? soll ich oder soll ich net?soll ich oder soll ich net? soll ich oder soll ich net?soll ich oder soll ich net? soll ich oder soll ich net?soll ich oder soll ich net? soll ich oder soll ich net?soll ich oder soll ich net? soll ich oder soll ich net?soll ich oder soll ich net? soll ich oder soll ich net?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (23. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> soll ich oder soll ich net? soll ich oder soll ich net?soll ich oder soll ich net? soll ich oder soll ich net?soll ich oder soll ich net? soll ich oder soll ich net?soll ich oder soll ich net? soll ich oder soll ich net?soll ich oder soll ich net? soll ich oder soll ich net?soll ich oder soll ich net? soll ich oder soll ich net?soll ich oder soll ich net? soll ich oder soll ich net?



Soll ich oder soll ich net spamen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Soll ich oder soll ich net spamen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Soll ich oder soll ich net spamen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Soll ich oder soll ich net spamen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Soll ich oder soll ich net spamen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Soll ich oder soll ich net spamen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Soll ich oder soll ich net spamen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Soll ich oder soll ich net spamen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Soll ich oder soll ich net spamen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Soll ich oder soll ich net spamen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Soll ich oder soll ich net spamen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Soll ich oder soll ich net spamen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau nur ich darf das^^


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (23. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> genau nur ich darf das^^



aber nur wenn du den meister besiegst 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Juli 2009)

is das jackie chan?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (23. Juli 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is das jackie chan?



glaube schon hab es gegooglet und kam das bild ^^ also nehme ich an das er das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Juli 2009)

thumbnails verdammt!


----------



## Manoroth (23. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> glaube schon hab es gegooglet und kam das bild ^^ also nehme ich an das er das ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



den besiege ich schon^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. Juli 2009)

Nabend!


----------



## Manoroth (23. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Nabend!



moin unbekanntes geflügeltes wesen mit sense


----------



## Lillyan (23. Juli 2009)

*deutlich räusper*

Guten Abend!


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> moin unbekanntes geflügeltes wesen mit sense


und reichsapfel im arsch

*lilly nen halsbonbon reich*


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> moin unbekanntes geflügeltes wesen mit sense




Hallo Uchiha, der den Hut runterzieht!


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

Ohh nein Lilly :O


----------



## Manoroth (23. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *deutlich räusper*
> 
> Guten Abend!



guten abend lillyan^^ haste n frosch im hals?


----------



## Manoroth (23. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BXt-g4euqA


für alle die gute musik mögen^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *deutlich räusper*
> 
> Guten Abend!


Gute Abend verehrte D... ähe Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> glaube schon hab es gegooglet und kam das bild ^^ also nehme ich an das er das ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da hat der ja ma coole haare ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BXt-g4euqA
> 
> 
> für alle die gute musik mögen^^


Dieses Video ist aufgrund von Urheberrechtsbeschränkungen in deinem Land nicht verfügbar. 

und überhaupt: kein interesse denn np: Kasabian - Empire "Empire"


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. Juli 2009)

Muisca:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrJAwCBbnuc


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (23. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BXt-g4euqA
> 
> 
> für alle die gute musik mögen^^



für alle die besser musik mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Juli 2009)

oh gott was is dat denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> für alle die besser musik mögen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WTF o.O


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (23. Juli 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh gott was is dat denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die *Bloods* und die *Crips* sind zwei der drei großen amerikanischen Jugendbanden. Sie entstammen beide dem Gebiet von Los Angeles, Kalifornien. Die dritte und mutmaßlich größte von allen ist die Mara salvatrucha, diese steht jedoch weder zu Bloods noch zu Crips in einer ähnlich feindschaftlichen Beziehung wie diese zueinander.

 Heutzutage sind Crip-Gangs auch in Europa, in Ländern wie, Deutschland, Schweiz, Österreich und noch vielen mehr zu finden. Die beiden Gruppen, die sich wiederum in viele Einzelgruppierungen unterteilen, beherrschen Teile des illegalen Drogen-Marktes der kalifornischen Stadt, obwohl andere, insbesondere hispanische Gangs an Gewicht in Los Angeles gewinnen. Die Bloods und Crips zeichnen sich durch ein außergewöhnlich hohes Maß an Gewalt aus und es kommt bis zum heutigen Tag sowohl zwischen einzelnen Crip-Gangs als auch zwischen Bloods und Crips regelmäßig zu blutigen Zusammenstößen, die unter anderem dazu geführt haben, dass zurzeit etwa einhundert Mitglieder dieser Gangs in den Todeszellen von Kalifornien sitzen.




ich bin schweizer Crip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (23. Juli 2009)

Ziemlich verwegene Typen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> ich bin schweizer Crip




Dat heißt welche Farbe?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Die *Bloods* und die *Crips* sind zwei der drei großen amerikanischen Jugendbanden. Sie entstammen beide dem Gebiet von Los Angeles, Kalifornien. Die dritte und mutmaßlich größte von allen ist die Mara salvatrucha, diese steht jedoch weder zu Bloods noch zu Crips in einer ähnlich feindschaftlichen Beziehung wie diese zueinander.
> 
> Heutzutage sind Crip-Gangs auch in Europa, in Ländern wie, Deutschland, Schweiz, Österreich und noch vielen mehr zu finden. Die beiden Gruppen, die sich wiederum in viele Einzelgruppierungen unterteilen, beherrschen Teile des illegalen Drogen-Marktes der kalifornischen Stadt, obwohl andere, insbesondere hispanische Gangs an Gewicht in Los Angeles gewinnen. Die Bloods und Crips zeichnen sich durch ein außergewöhnlich hohes Maß an Gewalt aus und es kommt bis zum heutigen Tag sowohl zwischen einzelnen Crip-Gangs als auch zwischen Bloods und Crips regelmäßig zu blutigen Zusammenstößen, die unter anderem dazu geführt haben, dass zurzeit etwa einhundert Mitglieder dieser Gangs in den Todeszellen von Kalifornien sitzen.
> 
> ...



na dann ma hut ab vor solchen harten bängern uiuiuiui harte typen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Dat heißt welche Farbe?


crips blau. bloods rot. n00b!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> crips blau. bloods rot. n00b!




Ach Nap, verzieh dich!  -.-


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

Sagst du


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (23. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Dat heißt welche Farbe?



blau=crips rot=Bloods ^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> blau=crips rot=Bloods ^^




Hätt ja echt nicht gedacht, dass es die auch in Deutschland gibt, was nicht so alles rüber schwabbt übern großen Deich!


----------



## Manoroth (23. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> ich bin schweizer Crip
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg noes.. jetzt ham wa solche typen schon inner schweiz?... macht se wech!


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> omg noes.. jetzt ham wa solche typen schon inner schweiz?... macht se wech!


Aufjeden o.O


----------



## Ceilyn (23. Juli 2009)

die ersten zwei kartons sind gepackt.. muss mir morgen neue kaufen <.< 
so schnell kann es passieren das man umziehen muss.. es geht von Berlin in die naehe von Muenchen fuer den lieben job ^^


----------



## Night falls (23. Juli 2009)

> *
> omg noes.. jetzt ham wa solche typen schon inner schweiz?... macht se wech!


Hier in Europa sind das sowieso nur Jugendliche mit ADHS und Kleinkriminelle die sich mal Großkriminell fühlen möchten.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Juli 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> die ersten zwei kartons sind gepackt.. muss mir morgen neue kaufen <.<
> so schnell kann es passieren das man umziehen muss.. es geht von Berlin in die naehe von Muenchen fuer den lieben job ^^


schlimmer gehts nimmer^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> die ersten zwei kartons sind gepackt.. muss mir morgen neue kaufen <.<
> so schnell kann es passieren das man umziehen muss.. es geht von Berlin in die naehe von Muenchen fuer den lieben job ^^


Na viel spaß dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. Juli 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> die ersten zwei kartons sind gepackt.. muss mir morgen neue kaufen <.<
> so schnell kann es passieren das man umziehen muss.. es geht von Berlin in die naehe von Muenchen fuer den lieben job ^^




Bayern ist doch wunderbar, was will man mehr?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hier in Europa sind das sowieso nur Jugendliche mit ADHS und Kleinkriminelle die sich mal Großkriminell fühlen möchten.


100%/sign aber richtig /sign ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Juli 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> *Bayern ist doch wunderbar*, was will man mehr?


NEIN! NEIN! NEIN!


----------



## mastergamer (23. Juli 2009)

Aua, viel Spaß beim Umziehen. Mögest du von der Anstrengung und dem Stress verschont bleiben ..


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (23. Juli 2009)

Und falles es wenn noch mehr interessiert hier noch ne uralt reportage 
Teil 1



Teil 2


----------



## Manoroth (23. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hier in Europa sind das sowieso nur Jugendliche mit ADHS und Kleinkriminelle die sich mal Großkriminell fühlen möchten.



na und? schlimm genug^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Juli 2009)

gabs über dieses bloods cribs gedönse nich auchma ne folge von southpark?


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (23. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hier in Europa sind das sowieso nur Jugendliche mit ADHS und Kleinkriminelle die sich mal Großkriminell fühlen möchten.



LOL nur weil es in europa nicht auf offener Strasse  Rum geballert wirt, und der gute stoff im Hintertürchen verkauft wirt (und nicht so offen wie in amerika) solle es keine Gross Kriminell geben? geschweige organisiertes verbrechen?


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Und falles es wenn noch mehr interessiert hier noch ne uralt reportage
> Teil 1
> 
> 
> ...


allen die interessiert sind empfehle ich monster von sanyika shakur aka kody scott: http://www.amazon.com/Monster-Autobiograph...2013&sr=8-1


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> LOL nur weil es in europa nicht auf offener Strasse  Rum geballert wirt, und der gute stoff im Hintertürchen verkauft wirt (und nicht so offen wie in amerika) solle es keine Gross Kriminell geben? geschweige organisiertes verbrechen?


lesen und verstehen üben wir noch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> LOL nur weil es in europa nicht auf offener Strasse  Rum geballert wirt, und der gute stoff im Hintertürchen verkauft wirt (und nicht so offen wie in amerika) solle es keine Gross Kriminell geben? geschweige organisiertes verbrechen?



ich sage nur ma mafia^^ aber selbst wen? na und? haste jetzt mehr pokemon oder was? O,o


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (23. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> haste jetzt mehr pokemon oder was? O,o



ne aber da für längern ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

last uns lieber das thema wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Raheema (23. Juli 2009)

Nabend ihr lieben =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Juli 2009)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Nabend ihr lieben =)


Nabend Raheema


----------



## Manoroth (23. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Nabend ihr lieben =)



moinsen^^


----------



## Pente (23. Juli 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Nabend ihr lieben =)


Guten Abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Juli 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oo invasion der mods... rette sich wer kann!


jutn abend


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE  PENTE


----------



## Pente (23. Juli 2009)

Razyl wer hat dir als Strafarbeit aufgegeben 100 mal den Nickname Pente zu schreiben? War ich das? Ich hoffe nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Razyl wer hat dir als Strafarbeit aufgegeben 100 mal den Nickname Pente zu schreiben? War ich das? Ich hoffe nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sind das echt 100 mal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (23. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sind das echt 100 mal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ohne es gezählt zu haben: nein bei weitem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sind das echt 100 mal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich komme auf 90.

Nabend btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ohne es gezählt zu haben: nein bei weitem nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schade, sonst wärs witzig gewesen und nein du hast mir die Strafarbeit nicht aufgebrummt =)


----------



## Aero_one (23. Juli 2009)

Auch mal wieder nach 2 Std. Bierkaufn zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (23. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Auch mal wieder nach 2 Std. Bierkaufn zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hoffe du hast mir eines mitgebracht. Nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (23. Juli 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast mir eines mitgebracht. Nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Falls du Becks magst ...*eins rübergeb* 
Noch jemand ?

Man ... bei mir ist es so ne hammer geile Nacht,
der Himmel ist so richtig schön grau - man sieht keinen einzigen Stern -, im Hintergrund feiern irgendwelche Leute und gröhlen dabei 99 Luftballons und irgendwer in der Nachbarschaft scheint seinen 125'er Führerschein fertig zu haben...

Aber hey ... wenigstens will mich eine 48 jährige Japanerin mit super geilen Kochfertigkeiten heiraten.

Naja ...

undso ...


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Juli 2009)

trolli will auch n bier


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (23. Juli 2009)

Hab grad scho Bier getrunken - kein Bedarf atm.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Juli 2009)

ich habe hier n bierchen mit hollundersirup gemischt^^ hammer lecker^^


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (23. Juli 2009)

man seit ihr Alkoholiker *flasche Vodka lehr trink*


----------



## Manoroth (23. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> man seit ihr Alkoholiker *flasche Vodka lehr trink*



das weiss ich^^

aber nur hobby alki^^


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Juli 2009)

_es stirbt allerdings ein jeder. frage ist nur wie und wie du gelebt hast. und die sache ist ja ganz klar: kämpfend GEGEN DIE SCHWEINE als MENSCH FÜR DIE BEFREIUNG DES MENSCHEN: revolutionär, im kampf - bei aller liebe zum leben: den tod verachtend. das ist für mich: dem volk dienen_

ob eine möglichkeit zum flamen n bissl action in den thread bringt?^^


----------



## Aero_one (23. Juli 2009)

Scheint nicht so zu sein ...
Ich leg mich mal auf den Balkon ...
*Läppi einpack*
...


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Scheint nicht so zu sein ...
> Ich leg mich mal auf den Balkon ...
> **Läppi* einpack*
> ...


bringst du gerne finnen um und packst die dann zum entsorgen in teppiche?


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bringst du gerne finnen um und packst die dann zum entsorgen in teppiche?


LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (24. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bringst du gerne finnen um und packst die dann zum entsorgen in teppiche?


Wer weiss ...

Btw. Pedobear strikes on Buffed +1


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Wer weiss ...
> 
> Btw. Pedobear strikes on Buffed +1


neee




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (24. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte eig. auch n Pedobear Bild reinposten ... 
but ... too slow

Wieso manche Leute auf so nen Schwachsinn kommen ?


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2009)

*test*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. Juli 2009)

Der alte Avatar hat mir besser gefallen Trolli. :>

Abend zusammen.

Edit: Besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Der alte Avatar hat mir besser gefallen Trolli. :>
> 
> Abend zusammen.
> 
> ...


ich hatte nie vor den ava zu wechslen =)


----------



## Glorix (24. Juli 2009)

trolli isn steineschmeisser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2009)

den ava hab ich doch gar nich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glorix (24. Juli 2009)

alles Tarnung! Gibs doch zu!


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2009)

Triff mich Heiligendamm, ich schleiche mich an
Mein politisches Programm, es macht BAMM! BAMM! BAMM!


----------



## Glorix (24. Juli 2009)

jetzt zitiert er auch noch K.I.Z. manmanman

"hier japanisches gebrabbel einfügen"


----------



## Aero_one (24. Juli 2009)

Glorix schrieb:


> "hier japanisches gebrabbel einfügen"



Bitteschön ...


Puru puru rin <3


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2009)

Glorix schrieb:


> jetzt zitiert er auch noch K.I.Z. manmanman
> 
> "hier japanisches gebrabbel einfügen"


*weiter mach*
halt die fresse wenn du mit mir redest


----------



## Glorix (24. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Bitteschön ...
> 
> 
> Puru puru rin <3



hilfe <.<




riesentrolli schrieb:


> *weiter mach*
> halt die fresse wenn du mit mir redest


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (24. Juli 2009)

Glorix schrieb:


> hilfe <.<


Du hast doch danach verlangt ...


----------



## Glorix (24. Juli 2009)

na und? heißt das ich darf das nich beängstigend finden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> BAMM! BAMM! BAMM!






Glorix schrieb:


> manmanman





riesentrolli schrieb:


> BAMM! BAMM! BAMM!






Glorix schrieb:


> manmanman





riesentrolli schrieb:


> BAMM! BAMM! BAMM!






Glorix schrieb:


> manmanman


----------



## Glorix (24. Juli 2009)

"ALTER EIN GRAMM MEHR UND ICH MACH DICH KAPUTT!"

Excrementory? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Juli 2009)

Glorix schrieb:


> "ALTER EIN GRAMM MEHR UND ICH MACH DICH KAPUTT!"
> 
> Excrementory?
> 
> ...


Kennste noch wen mit der Zeile? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glorix (24. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Kennste noch wen mit der Zeile?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


man weiß ja nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Excrementory Excrementory Excrementory GRINDFUCKERS!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (24. Juli 2009)

OMFG
Ich liebe last.fm mal sowas von. Endlich ein Ort an dem ich meinen abartigen Musikgeschmack befriedigen kann =P


----------



## Glorix (24. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> OMFG
> Ich liebe last.fm mal sowas von. Endlich ein Ort an dem ich meinen abartigen Musikgeschmack befriedigen kann =P




achja?^^ riesentrolli und ich lieben last.fm auch um unseren abartigen musikgeschmack aller welt zu zeigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (24. Juli 2009)

Glorix schrieb:


> um unseren abartigen musikgeschmack aller welt zu zeigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tjoa ... ich nicht =P
Ich zeig allen Leuten BAMBI !!!


----------



## Crackmack (24. Juli 2009)

:O ich will auch noch auf seite 4488


----------



## mastergamer (24. Juli 2009)

Ich auch !


----------



## Ol@f (24. Juli 2009)

in before 4489


EDIT: fail!


----------



## Crackmack (24. Juli 2009)

Ou ja :>


----------



## mastergamer (24. Juli 2009)

Hihi. Kiffendes-Rasta-Pikachu. Woher die Idee?


----------



## Crackmack (24. Juli 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=94297


----------



## Ol@f (24. Juli 2009)

Im Forenspiel-Forum gibt es einen Thread namens "Pikachu!". KLICK
Ziel ist es ein Pikachu zu malen und weil ich sehr gerne Reggae höre und man mit Reggae, Rastafari und Dreadlocks verbindet, kam dann das raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, wie mein Titel auch sagt, mag ich oldsql Pokemons. Das war natürlich ein Beweggrund da mitzumachen.


----------



## Kronas (24. Juli 2009)

moin und tschüss, gehe wieder pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (24. Juli 2009)

nacht.


----------



## Crackmack (24. Juli 2009)

Hai&Cu Kronas


----------



## Glorix (24. Juli 2009)

ich geh ins bettchen gn8 an die leute die das hier lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (24. Juli 2009)

So noch Prison Break fertig schaun und dann bin ich weg bis Morgen :O


----------



## Ol@f (24. Juli 2009)

bin ma schlafen. nacht.


----------



## Crackmack (24. Juli 2009)

Hai 

God damn bin ich voll grad ne Melone verdrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FraSokBUF (24. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend liebe Nachtschwärmer.

Ich habe Hunger - aber da kann man wohl nichts machen.
Bits und Bytes, naja, das funktioniert höchstens flüssig...

In diesem Sinne,
FSB


----------



## Rubin (24. Juli 2009)

*mit Tiramisueis vollstopf*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  life is pretty good!


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Juli 2009)

Hi


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Juli 2009)

Ich sagte: *'HI'*


----------



## FraSokBUF (24. Juli 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ich sagte: *'HI'*



HI!!!111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (24. Juli 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ich sagte: *'HI'*


*Hai!!1111*


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Juli 2009)

wo ? 

abend zusammen


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Juli 2009)

Ihr seid aber heute nicht sehr gesprächig, Troz meiner 'Flame'-Quervorlage...


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Juli 2009)

tja.... ich geh auch ma ins bett... nochn weng Battletech lektüre verschlingen

ich will das neue MW !!! jetzt !!!

gut nacht


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (24. Juli 2009)

seit ihr schon alle im bett oder was?


----------



## Rubin (24. Juli 2009)

Ich bin noch wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Dito *yawn*


----------



## Ceilyn (24. Juli 2009)

ich auch noch net.
ich glaub, wenn ich fertig gegessen habe, dann les ich mein buch aus <.<


----------



## Rubin (24. Juli 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> ich auch noch net.
> ich glaub, wenn ich fertig gegessen habe, dann les ich mein buch aus <.<



Welches Buch liest du denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (24. Juli 2009)

Ich auch ich spiel nur grad nfs:mw


----------



## mookuh (24. Juli 2009)

abend


----------



## Crackmack (24. Juli 2009)

Hai moo


----------



## Ocian (24. Juli 2009)

Ich mag Ferien, ihr auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubin (24. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich mag Ferien, ihr auch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man welche hat, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Wenn man welche hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zizl (24. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich mag Ferien, ihr auch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh ja. (:
Aber leider nur noch 2 Wochen.
Dann 8. Klasse und 14 Jahre alt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (24. Juli 2009)

Ich habe auch keine, aber dennoch finde ich sie toll. Es gibt mehr als freihaben in den Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (24. Juli 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> Welches Buch liest du denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Lied der Dunkelheit von Peter Brett. 
http://www.amazon.de/Das-Lied-Dunkelheit-P...0808&sr=8-1

ist klasse ^^ macht spass zu lesen. freue mich schon auf den zweiten teil


----------



## Crackmack (24. Juli 2009)

Zizl schrieb:


> Oh ja. (:
> Aber leider nur noch 2 Wochen.
> Dann 8. Klasse und 14 Jahre alt.
> 
> ...


Du auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok das 14 jahre streichen wir :>


----------



## Ocian (24. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Du auch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Etwa 21 und in der 8. Klasse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (24. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Etwa 21 und in der 8. Klasse?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


o.O


----------



## Rubin (24. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Etwa 21 und in der 8. Klasse?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt wirds interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lebensgeschichte wir wollen dich hören!


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Etwa 21 und in der 8. Klasse?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein Ocian, er ist 19 und 6. Klasse...


----------



## Ocian (24. Juli 2009)

Naja, er sagte doch er ist auch in der 8. Klasse aber nicht 14, oder hab ich es fehlinterpretiert *g*


----------



## Tabuno (24. Juli 2009)

was muss man machen um flatout 2 über lan zu spielen mit xp und vista bei far cry 2 gings easy


----------



## Crackmack (24. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> was muss man machen um flatout 2 über lan zu spielen mit xp und vista bei far cry 2 gings easy


Nich tabuno heissen


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juli 2009)

nabend kinners!
fühlt euch gegruschelt ^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nabend kinners!
> fühlt euch gegruschelt ^^


Ge - was?


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ge - was?


selbst Angela Merkel weiß was das ist xD
aber weil du es bist: das ist eine art "ich hab an dich gedacht"-funktion von den xxxvz.net dieser welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> selbst Angela Merkel weiß was das ist xD
> aber weil du es bist: das ist eine art "ich hab an dich gedacht"-funktion von den xxxvz.net dieser welt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Social Community, auch so ein Mist den das Internet net braucht


----------



## Aero_one (25. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Social Community, auch so ein Mist den das Internet net braucht


/sign

So langsam werden diese 3 Stunden Bier-hol-Aktion blöde -.-


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Social Community, auch so ein Mist den das Internet net braucht


brauchen nicht, aber es hilft kontakt mit anderen leuten zu halten.


----------



## Ocian (25. Juli 2009)

Social Communitys und Blogs sind aber sehr unterhaltsam und können sogar in einigen Gebieten etwas bewegen.
Desweiteren, lernt man darüber schnell Leute kennen und man gibt nur das von sich preis was man möchte obwohl Freunde alles sehen können.
Ich sehe da sehr viele Vorteile gegenüber Chaträumen, die mir irgendwie mittlerweile veraltet vorkommen


----------



## Davincico (25. Juli 2009)

Nabend ihr nachtschwärmerischen Nachtschwärmer in Europa Amerika Afrika Australien und Asien!


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Social Communitys und Blogs sind aber sehr unterhaltsam und können sogar in einigen Gebieten etwas bewegen.
> Desweiteren, lernt man darüber schnell Leute kennen und man gibt nur das von sich preis was man möchte obwohl Freunde alles sehen können.
> Ich sehe da sehr viele Vorteile gegenüber Chaträumen, die mir irgendwie mittlerweile veraltet vorkommen


Blogs ja, aber Social Communitys? Eher weniger... 
Chaträume bzw Chatclienten wie ICQ; MSN; AOM sind da immernoch effektiver und toller. Ich finde diese Dinger einfach nur schwachsinnig und wieviele Abkupferungen es davon gibt...


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Social Communitys und Blogs sind aber sehr unterhaltsam und können sogar in einigen Gebieten etwas bewegen.
> Desweiteren, lernt man darüber schnell Leute kennen und man gibt nur das von sich preis was man möchte obwohl Freunde alles sehen können.
> Ich sehe da sehr viele Vorteile gegenüber Chaträumen, die mir irgendwie mittlerweile veraltet vorkommen


höre ich ein halleluja?!
Ich find es immer sehr unterhaltsam was sich leute da für nicks geben. ich vergleich das immer mit den eingestellten bildern etc. meistens erkennt man an namen ja schon die intelligenz. lustig wenn das dann vond er startseite und profilbild direkt untermauert wird xD

edit: @ razyl während msn icq etc eher eine art telefonbuch sind(wirklich leute drüber kennen lernen tue ich jedenfalls nicht) kannst du die social network seiten eher wie ein online gemeindetreff betrachten. man hält sich zwar dort auch meistens nur innerhalb seines kreises auf, aber man lernt auch oft genug andere leute kennen


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2009)

So und gute nacht


----------



## Ocian (25. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Chaträume bzw Chatclienten wie ICQ; MSN; AOM sind da immernoch effektiver und toller



versuch aber mal Leute darüber zu finden die du seit einem Jahr nicht mehr gesehen hast oder wenn man umgezogen ist. Ja ist schon doof. Desweiteren kann man so auch interessante Artikel verfolgen und einzelne Seiten bieten Videos in den Communitys an die nicht auf der richtigen Seite zu sehen sind.
Ich selbst habe 4  Schuldfreunde wiedergefunden, diese leben mitlerweile nicht mehr in der Stadt und ich habe wieder Kontakt zu ihnen, über ICQ, MSN und Co etwas undenkbares.


----------



## Rubin (25. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Social Communitys und Blogs sind aber sehr unterhaltsam und können sogar in einigen Gebieten etwas bewegen.
> Desweiteren, lernt man darüber schnell Leute kennen und man gibt nur das von sich preis was man möchte obwohl Freunde alles sehen können.
> Ich sehe da sehr viele Vorteile gegenüber Chaträumen, die mir irgendwie mittlerweile veraltet vorkommen



Ich stimme dir da auch zu, Social Communities haben den besonderen Vorteil das man Leute mit gleichen Interessen findet. Sagen wir einmal ich mag Kaffee und Mac Computer, durch Social Networks kann ich auf der ganzen Welt Leute finden die auch Kaffee und Mac Computer mögen. Dadurch finde ich gleichgesinnte mit dennen ich über genau diese Themen die auch mich interessieren reden kann, und eine soziale Interaktion findet statt. Stellen wir uns nun die gleiche Situation vor ein paar Jahren vor. Ich müsste Leute fragen was ihre Hobbies und Vorlieben sind, ich würde nur schwer und wahrscheinlich durch Zufall Leute finden die die selben Interessen haben wie ich. Social Communites vereinfachen einfach das finden von Gleichgesinnten und ermöglichen eine bessere Kommunikation und Hilfestellung. Brauche ich Hilfe bei einer gewissen Software kann ich mit Leuten reden die genau die gleiche Software haben,... und so weiter. Aber man sollte nicht vergessen das es nicht die Platform/das Forum/der Chat ist welche die soziale Interaktion ermöglicht, sondern die Leute rund herum.


----------



## Aero_one (25. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Social Communitys sind aber sehr unterhaltsam und können sogar in einigen Gebieten etwas bewegen.


Hmm... 
stimmt in Amerika gab es doch Leute die dadurch zum Selbstmord bewegt wurden ... ... ...
Too much ?

Ich weiss nicht, ich finde so Com's merkwürdig. Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum man sich der ganzen Welt präsentieren muss und sein Leben darstellt.
Wenn man mit Freunden nur im Kontakt bleiben will, sehe ich Messenger (Icq,Msn etc,) und das Telefon eher im Vorteil gegenüber Soc-Com's.


----------



## Ocian (25. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Wenn man mit Freunden nur im Kontakt bleiben will, sehe ich Messenger (Icq,Msn etc,) und das Telefon eher im Vorteil gegenüber Soc-Com's.



Finde mal deinen Nachbarn, ohne ihn zu Fragen in ICQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Good Luck *g*


----------



## Aero_one (25. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Finde mal deinen Nachbarn, ohne ihn zu Fragen in ICQ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm,
eben war die Aussage noch das man mit Freunden in Kontakt ist. Dafür nutze ich oben beschrieben Methoden ...
Wenn ich mich mit meinem Nachbarn unterhalten möchte gehe ich vor die Tür 0o


----------



## Crackmack (25. Juli 2009)

So ich bin ma weg bis Dienstag oder so


----------



## Ocian (25. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> eben war die Aussage noch das man mit Freunden in Kontakt ist. Dafür nutze ich oben beschrieben Methoden ...



Es war als Beispiel gemeint, um jemanden zu finden der die gleichen Interessen hat wie du, an deinen Freundeskreis anknüpft aber du selbst noch keinen Kontakt hast. Das ist über eine Strecke die größer als 50 km ist nicht über icq machbar, weil du die Leute einfach nicht findest.
Die Suchmatrix in den Messangerprogrammen ist einfach schlecht, dafür sind Social Communitys deutlich besser, desweiteren können deine Freunde dir andere personen vorschlagen und du kannst auch noch an einzelnen Aktionen teilnehmen sowie dich Verbänden anschließen oder einfach nur Debattieren über Blitze und Gewitter.


----------



## Soladra (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute jetzt schau ich auch mal rein


----------



## Davincico (25. Juli 2009)

Über was genau diskutiert ihr gerade? mag grad nicht zurückblätter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubin (25. Juli 2009)

Davincico schrieb:


> Über was genau diskutiert ihr gerade? mag grad nicht zurückblätter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ob Social Communities nützlich sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (25. Juli 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> Ob Social Communities nützlich sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja um über jeden menschen auf der welt daten zusammel (oder sachen über eine Person raus zu finden), weil die meisten echt alles von sich preis geben.


----------



## Aero_one (25. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Es war als Beispiel gemeint, um jemanden zu finden der die gleichen Interessen hat wie du



Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir zu, man findet alte Freunde, findet neue Freunde kann sich mit Leuten austauschen die gleiche Interessen etc. haben aaaaber ...
Gleichzeitig sehe ich auch einige Probleme bei den Soc - Com's

Viele Leute geben unheimlich viele private Dinge viel zu leichtfertig raus.
Ob es nun der simple Musikgeschmack oder die letzten Urlaubsfotos sind. Es haben einfach viel zu viele einfach Einsicht in dein "komplettes" Leben und können es für welche Zwecke auch immer nutzen.
(Was sich ja heute schon etabliert hat, ist das die Personalleitung nach einer Bewerbung mal schnell die Com's absucht um sich einen "besseren" Überblick über diese Person zu beschaffen)
Soviele Menschen gehen so leichtfertig mit ihrem kompletten Leben in's Internet und beschweren sich rücklinks wieder, das man ja keine Privatspähre hat ...

Was ja auch immer mehr Einzug hält ist Mobbing. Dadurch, das man ja alles schön in's Internet stellt finden sich schnell gelangweilte / Neider die dann zur Tat schreiten ... es hab schon mehrere Bsp. wohin und wie weit soetwas geführt hat.

Meiner Meinung nach ...
(achtung meine Meinung ist nicht bindend für andere !)
... driften die Menschen heutzutage einfach immer mehr in's Internet ab. Klar kann ich in einer Com "leichter" gleichgesinnten treffen. Aber sowas kann man auch wenn man vor die Tür geht ...
(Achtung ... kein "ihr habt kein RL" Flame)

Ich sehe einfach (noch) zuviele negativen Dinge die einfach mit einem Smiley untern Tisch gekehrt werden...


----------



## Ocian (25. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Viele Leute geben unheimlich viele private Dinge viel zu leichtfertig raus.



In den xVZs kann man das sicher einfach so einsehen, aber nehm mal etablierte Beispiele aus Übersee die auch hier stark vertreten sind. Facebook zum Beispiel. Bist du nicht als Freund gekenntzeichnet, siehst du ausschließlich den Namen.

Was die Betreiber natürlich mit den Daten anfangen, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt, aber da ist ICQ und Co auch nicht so viel anders, auch dort werden viele Daten gespeichert.


----------



## Aero_one (25. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> In den xVZs kann man das sicher einfach so einsehen, aber nehm mal etablierte Beispiele aus Übersee die auch hier stark vertreten sind. Facebook zum Beispiel. Bist du nicht als Freund gekenntzeichnet, siehst du ausschließlich den Namen.


Klar gibt es Aussnahmen ... aber was nützt es, wenn eben 75% der Leute eben Vz, Lokalisten oder MySpace nutzen =)

Ich für meinen Teil sehe wie gesagt einfach noch viel Verbesserungspotential in so manchen Com's.
Falls wirklich eines fernen Tages zumindest ein Teil der Probleme beseitigt wären, dann würde ich die Com's vllt. auch nicht mehr sooo negativ sehen =P

Aber momentan ... naaaja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juli 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> In den xVZs kann man das sicher einfach so einsehen,



Nur wenn man will, wenn nicht sieht man auch nur Namen und das Profilfoto...


----------



## Rubin (25. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nur wenn man will, wenn nicht sieht man auch nur Namen und das Profilfoto...


Trotzdem ist es manchmal ziemlich "erschreckend" was man nicht alles über eine Person rausfinden kann, wenn man nur seine e-Mail hat und diese in Google eingibt.


----------



## Davincico (25. Juli 2009)

Sorry wenn ich frage aber,

was sind Social communities? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (25. Juli 2009)

Soziale Gemeinschaften? o.O


----------



## Ol@f (25. Juli 2009)

Social Communities


----------



## Skatero (25. Juli 2009)

Nabend
Ich bin wieder zurück aus den Ferien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen, begrüßt mich Heute wenigstens wer?


----------



## Kronas (25. Juli 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen, begrüßt mich Heute wenigstens wer?


tschüss huntermoon!


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> tschüss huntermoon!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   wie gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FraSokBUF (25. Juli 2009)

Hi,
lol und Guten Abend... Auch an Huntermoon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
FSB


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2009)

So, ich ess mir jetzt grad ne Packung Orginal Goldbären (auch wenn ich die 'neuen' mit Apfelgeschmach H-A-S-S-E)


----------



## Skatero (25. Juli 2009)

*vergessen* schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen, begrüßt mich Heute wenigstens wer?


Hallo Hu.. ähh Ha.. den Namen habe ich vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2009)

*Schmoll*


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> *Schmoll*


*Razyl tritt Huntermoon*


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Razyl tritt Huntermoon*


*Huntermoon tritt Razyl*
*Huntermoon trift kritisch*
*Razyl stirbt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das hatt man davon...


----------



## Skatero (25. Juli 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> *Huntermoon tritt Razyl*
> *Huntermoon trift kritisch*
> *Razyl stirbt*
> 
> ...


*einsperr*


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> *Huntermoon tritt Razyl*
> *Huntermoon trift kritisch*
> *Razyl stirbt*
> 
> ...


Hier gelten auch die Gesetze... du hast jemanden ermordet, ab in U-HAFT!


----------



## Hanfgurke (25. Juli 2009)

U-Haft = Ban?


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hier gelten auch die Gesetze... du hast jemanden ermordet, ab in U-HAFT!


Ahhhh, ein Untoter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (25. Juli 2009)

Also unter der Woche ist hier wesentlich mehr los xD


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Juli 2009)

schon


----------



## Skatero (25. Juli 2009)

Kann sein.


----------



## Kronas (25. Juli 2009)

lol bei pro sieben laufen wieder tolle sachen^^


----------



## Klunker (25. Juli 2009)

wtf isn das Oo


----------



## Skatero (25. Juli 2009)

Was läuft auf P7 denn?


----------



## Klunker (25. Juli 2009)

irgetne spermie in nen ring und sexspielzeug habe ich ejtzt nur gesehen OO

omg ist das lange her, dass ich heir was geschreiben habe^^


----------



## Skatero (25. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> irgetne spermie in nen ring und sexspielzeug habe ich ejtzt nur gesehen OO
> 
> omg ist das lange her, dass ich heir was geschreiben habe^^


Wir können hier immer neue Leute gebrauchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bzw. alte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juli 2009)

Das Game zum Wolverine Film ist... eintönig... aber blutig... ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll..


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2009)

Künstler?-> Klick


----------



## Klunker (25. Juli 2009)

die axe duschgel werbung bei buffed Oo xD


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> die axe duschgel werbung bei buffed Oo xD


bilder? hb addbolck drauf...


----------



## Ceilyn (25. Juli 2009)

dumdidum dada ^^


----------



## Klunker (25. Juli 2009)

habe kein screen gemacht aber das waren 6 frauen die haut zeigten und zumindest 2 haben 2 anderen auf ihr 4 buchstaben gehauen (ganz leeicht)  ist aber scheinbar nicht mehr. aber axe macht schon werbungen ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> habe kein screen gemacht aber das waren 6 frauen die haut zeigten und zumindest 2 haben 2 anderen auf ihr 4 buchstaben gehauen (ganz leeicht)  ist aber scheinbar nicht mehr. aber axe macht schon werbungen ^^


:>


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> :>


*SPAMMER*


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *SPAMMER*


:<

Ne, Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *SPAMMER*


Unnötiger Postposter!


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2009)

ach, ich bin ruas... bb


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juli 2009)

Ach man... scheiß wetter... weder nen anständiges Unwetter noch Sonnenschein... nur so ein pissig dämliches Mistwetter...


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach man... scheiß wetter... weder nen anständiges Unwetter noch Sonnenschein... nur so ein pissig dämliches Mistwetter...


Damn ich hab auf den Ava geschaut und dachte "Wer zur Hölle ist das" und dann les ich deinen Usernamen *g*
Avas machen Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Tjajaa... ein freundlicher User aus einem anderen Forum hat ihn mir gebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Tjajaa... ein freundlicher User aus einem anderen Forum hat ihn mir gebastelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du gehst fremd? buffed wird dich sicher verlassen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du gehst fremd? buffed wird dich sicher verlassen!



Ist mir egal... ich habs eh nur ausgenutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal halt, wenns langweilig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ist mir egal... ich habs eh nur ausgenutzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du nutzt uns nur aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du nutzt uns nur aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dich ganz besonders! Bist immer gut fürn schnellen Kick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

und was treibt ihr schönes? ich habe grade ein ticket eröffnet und werde nicht schlafen gehen bis es durch is!


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dich ganz besonders! Bist immer gut fürn schnellen Kick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WIESO? WIESO NUR? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kronas schrieb:


> und was treibt ihr schönes? ich habe grade ein ticket eröffnet und werde nicht schlafen gehen bis es durch is!


Geh schlafen Kronas, du bist doch müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und was treibt ihr schönes? ich habe grade ein ticket eröffnet und werde nicht schlafen gehen bis es durch is!



Denk dran... nach 72 Stunden gibt es nette Nebenwirkungen!



Razyl schrieb:


> WIESO? WIESO NUR?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*schulterzuck* Mir war halt danach...


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh schlafen Kronas, du bist doch müde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nee ich geh grad gnomeregan


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *schulterzuck* Mir war halt danach...


Du bist böse... sehr böse :X



Kronas schrieb:


> nee ich geh grad gnomeregan


[alt]+[f4] und gut ist :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist böse... sehr böse :X



Und? Du lässt dich ausnutzen und merkst es nicht bis man es dir auf die Nase bindet... was ist nun schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und? Du lässt dich ausnutzen und merkst es nicht bis man es dir auf die Nase bindet... was ist nun schlimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, deine böse Art oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, deine böse Art oO



Nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh doch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh doch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*vors Schienenbein tret* Ruhe!


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *vors Schienenbein tret* Ruhe!


*zurücktreten* Lass das!


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

*Eispickel ausm Schrank hol* Du willst doch nicht wirklich...


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *Eispickel ausm Schrank hol* Du willst doch nicht wirklich...


darf ich etwas von deinem...


...schrank?


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

GNAR... drecks Pro7 -_-


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> GNAR... drecks Pro7 -_-


der film is lustig


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Jetzt kann ich aber wieder nicht pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na egal... koche ich halt was...


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich aber wieder nicht pennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Denk dran, nicht zulange auf die Herdplatte fassen wenn sie heiß ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Denk dran, nicht zulange auf die Herdplatte fassen wenn sie heiß ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich sagte was, nicht mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich sagte was, nicht mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach du, was hast du denn außer deine massen an Laserwaffen und deinen Raumschiffchen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach du, was hast du denn außer deine massen an Laserwaffen und deinen Raumschiffchen?



Nudeln!

und grad wieder mordsmäßige Panik im Dunkeln -.-


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nudeln!


Ok, überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Hah nun isser still, jetzt klau ich ihm seine Nudeln, dann hat er nichts mehr muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Mein PC hatte sich nur verabschiedet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich musste eine Glühbirne suchen...


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mein PC hatte sich nur verabschiedet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mieser Pc *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Jepp, Mies...

Mhmm... nix im TV... ich könnte natürlich auch Pro7 gucken, jetzt da ich eh nimmer pennen kann bzw. will...


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Selor ist böse, wie eine Mauer in die man reinläuft und man nachher Kopfweh hat.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Selor ist böse, wie eine Mauer in die man reinläuft und man nachher Kopfweh hat.


Schon miterlebt?


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Wus? Ich bin wie eine Mauer?

Wohooo die Fabelhafte Welt der Amélie xD


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wus? Ich bin wie eine Mauer?
> 
> Wohooo die *Fabelhafte Welt der Amélie* xD


Der film ist nicht meins... einmal anschauen reicht *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ihn leider noch nie gesehen ^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn leider noch nie gesehen ^^


Vielleicht lags bei mir daran, dass ich ihn auf französisch geschaut habe....


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht lags bei mir daran, dass ich ihn auf französisch geschaut habe....



Das könnte sein... ich würde ihn nur Teilweise verstehen und dann auch nicht mögen... ^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das könnte sein... ich würde ihn nur Teilweise verstehen und dann auch nicht mögen... ^^


Ich hab ihn ungefähr zu 20% verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Das ist natürlich nicht zuträglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich nicht zuträglich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich wurde nahezu gezwungen den so anzusehen... französisch unterricht *würg*


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Tja... 

Ich find mich toll... ich kann fast genau vorhersagen wann ich eine von Albträumen geplagte Nacht haben werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Tja...
> 
> Ich find mich toll... ich kann fast genau vorhersagen wann ich eine von Albträumen geplagte Nacht haben werde
> 
> ...


Zum beispiel heute nacht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Richtig, wenn ich vor Angst erstarrend in der Ecke meines voll erleuchteten Zimmers sitze und nur vor und zurück wippe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Richtig, wenn ich vor Angst erstarrend in der Ecke meines voll erleuchteten Zimmers sitze und nur vor und zurück wippe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube, da hätte ich eher Angst vor dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

ey ich hab ne motte aufem tisch rumlaufen was soll ich machen
hab sie jetzt in nem getränkedeckel eingesperrt


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da hätte ich eher Angst vor dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso?



Kronas schrieb:


> ey ich hab ne motte aufem tisch rumlaufen was soll ich machen
> hab sie jetzt in nem getränkedeckel eingesperrt



Blatt drunterschieben und ausm Fenster werfen...


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ey ich hab ne motte aufem tisch rumlaufen was soll ich machen
> hab sie jetzt in nem getränkedeckel eingesperrt


Tothauen



Selor schrieb:


> Wieso?


Wenn jemand in der Ecke vor sich hin und her wippt... da würd ich einfach erstmal zuschlagen *g*


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ey ich hab ne motte aufem tisch rumlaufen was soll ich machen
> hab sie jetzt in nem getränkedeckel eingesperrt


Essen?!


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Essen?!


Du isst Motten? WTF?


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Essen?!


danke, die schmeckt echt lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn jemand in der Ecke vor sich hin und her wippt... da würd ich einfach erstmal zuschlagen *g*



Brutale Sau!


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Brutale Sau!


Du könntest ja gefährlich sein!


----------



## Klunker (26. Juli 2009)

klunker guckt jetz house of the dead 2 auf pro 7 um sein wöchentlichen packung an blut, zombies und schlafmangel zu bekommen


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du isst Motten? WTF?


Ich nicht. Ich sage nur anderen Leuten, sie sollen Motten essen.


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

scheiße >.<
die motte is aufen stück klebefolie von ner kekspackung geflogen und klebt fest


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du könntest ja gefährlich sein!



Dich sollte man niemals in die Nähe eines Krankehauses oder ähnlichem lassen!


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> scheiße >.<
> die motte is aufen stück klebefolie von ner kekspackung geflogen und klebt fest


zuschlagen!


Selor schrieb:


> Dich sollte man niemals in die Nähe eines Krankehauses oder ähnlichem lassen!


Wieso?!


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> zuschlagen!


aber sie wackelt so süß mit nem fühler


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> klunker guckt jetz house of the dead 2 auf pro 7 um sein wöchentlichen packung an blut, zombies und schlafmangel zu bekommen


Der 3. Teil habe ich in einer Spielhalle gezockt. Letzte Woche.



Kronas schrieb:


> aber sie wackelt so süß mit nem fühler


Abbeissen!


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> aber sie wackelt so süß mit nem fühler


Reiß die Fühler ab!


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Reiß die Fühler ab!


meint ihr das ernst?
kann ne pinzette holen :/


----------



## Klunker (26. Juli 2009)

dann schieb sie doch vorsichtig mit nem glas davon weg als raussetzen dann mit dem rand und leicht drücken, dann aus'm fenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Ihr brutalen Schweinehunde!
Das arme ding!


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> meint ihr das ernst?
> kann ne pinzette holen :/


Ja ernst



Selor schrieb:


> Ihr brutalen Schweinehunde!
> Das arme ding!


Woher willst du wissen ob das Ding arm ist?


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr brutalen Schweinehunde!
> Das arme ding!


Vielleicht schmeckts ja?


----------



## Klunker (26. Juli 2009)

mhm soll ich euch mal zeigen was in meinem zimemr rumfleucht ?


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm soll ich euch mal zeigen was in meinem zimemr rumfleucht ?


Lass es lieber *g*


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mhm soll ich euch mal zeigen was in meinem zimemr rumfleucht ?


Die Fotokamera ist sicher nicht bekifftt. Das siehst nur du.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

So nacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

die motte sitzt jetzt im deckel und unten drunter normales papier
aber wenn ich jetzt das fenster aufmache ruft die motte ihre freunde :O


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die motte sitzt jetzt im deckel und unten drunter normales papier
> aber wenn ich jetzt das fenster aufmache ruft die motte ihre freunde :O


Dann ruf deine Cousins.


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann ruf deine Cousins.


hab nur einen und der pennt bestimmt


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab nur einen und der pennt bestimmt


Dann...               hast du Pech gehabt.


----------



## Klunker (26. Juli 2009)

nett oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor allemd as ding ist beim ersten draufhauen nicht gestorben und halbtot durch mein zimemr gekrochen brrrr


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> nett oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du Halbmörder!


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

habs geschafft!
hab ein klein bissl die schalusi geöffnet
kann dan fenster auf kipp gestellt, das ding schnell reingeworfen und zu


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

*heul* ihr seid schlimm!


----------



## Kangrim (26. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> nett oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Lass dich mal bei ICQ sehen :O


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Lass dich mal bei ICQ sehen :O


is das mädchen in deiner sig älter als es aussieht oder hast du kleine mädchen in unterwäsche in deiner sig?


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> is das mädchen in deiner sig älter als es aussieht oder hast du kleine mädchen in unterwäsche in deiner sig?


Die ist älter als du. Heisst zwar nichts, aber sie ist älter, als du denkst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Juli 2009)

Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (26. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> is das mädchen in deiner sig älter als es aussieht oder hast du kleine mädchen in unterwäsche in deiner sig?



Immer diese pädojäger. Nur weil in Animes alles recht jung aussieht sind nicht gleich alle anime fans pedos :O
Das ist shana aus shakugan no shana und schon ein paar jahunderte alt.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Juli 2009)

Wenn jemandem langweilig ist: Katze+ Laserpointer= extrem funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Immer diese pädojäger. Nur weil in Animes alles recht jung aussieht sind nicht gleich alle anime fans pedos :O
> Das ist shana aus shakugan no shana und schon ein paar jahunderte alt.


*pedobär zurückruft* falscher alarm pedobär!


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wenn jemandem langweilig ist: Katze+ Laserpointer= extrem funny
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du erblindest Katzen zum Spass?


----------



## Fritzche (26. Juli 2009)

hui hat sich gut gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich seh jünger aus als ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du erblindest Katzen zum Spass?



Ja genau.


----------



## Kangrim (26. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *pedobär zurückruft* falscher alarm pedobär!



Vielen dank.^^
Ich muss mir aber echt ne neue sig machen die hier ist schon fast nen monat drinn :/


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> ich seh jünger aus als ich bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mit 80 wirste dich drüber freuen


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Vielen dank.^^
> Ich muss mir aber echt ne neue sig machen die hier ist schon fast nen monat drinn :/


Ich habe auch immer noch deine.^^


----------



## Klunker (26. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du erblindest Katzen zum Spass?



katze jagen liebengerne schnelle dinge, die freuen sich über solche spielchen, zumindest meien damls, man solte jedoch eher mini taschenlampen verwenden und natürlich nicht auf die augen ziehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (26. Juli 2009)

meien katze is faul ^^


Der hase is besser mit dem kannst dich hauen XD


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> katze jagen liebengerne schnelle dinge, die freuen sich über solche spielchen, zumindest meien damls, man solte jedoch eher mini taschenlampen verwenden und natürlich nicht auf die augen ziehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meine katze hat sich früher immer mit dem spiegel gekloppt und meistens gegen ihr spiegelbild verloren


----------



## Fritzche (26. Juli 2009)

Meine wurde von nem Backblech geownd xD

Und sonst versucht sie immer laptop zu hauen -.-


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Juli 2009)

Und ich kann meine Katze so dazu bringen, das Zimmer meines Bruders auseinander zu nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Meine wurde von nem Backblech geownd xD
> 
> Und sonst *versucht* sie immer laptop zu hauen -.-


sie ist zu dumm um nen laptop zu hauen?


----------



## Fritzche (26. Juli 2009)

ne ich hab ne sprühflasche mit wasser ^^


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> ne ich hab ne sprühflasche mit wasser ^^


der trick wirkt gut gegen katzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> katze jagen liebengerne schnelle dinge, die freuen sich über solche spielchen, zumindest meien damls, man solte jedoch eher mini taschenlampen verwenden und natürlich nicht auf die augen ziehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab auch eine Katze.
Die hat früher immer mit Röhrchen rumgespielt.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Juli 2009)

Schade jetzt ist sie weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie soll ich jetzt die Zeit rumbringen?


----------



## Fritzche (26. Juli 2009)

Unsere Katze frisst Käse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Unsere Katze frisst Käse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie hält sich für eine Maus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Unsere Katze frisst Käse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


als meine katze 3 monate alt war, hat sie spaggethi gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Juli 2009)

Unsere frisst eig auch so ziemlich alles ausser ihr Futter -.-


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Unsere frisst eig auch so ziemlich alles ausser ihr Futter -.-


sie frisst den napf und lässt das futter liegen

anschließend frisst sie die armeisen die kommen, wenn das zeug lange rumliegt


----------



## Fritzche (26. Juli 2009)

Katzen sind feinschmecker ^^ Die fressen nicht alles ( Außer Sphagetti und Käse) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Juli 2009)

also unsere frisst so ziemlich alles. Besonders gerne die Dinge die sie nicht fressen sollte.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Ich mag Katzen nicht... bin dagegen Allergisch...


----------



## Fritzche (26. Juli 2009)

also bei uns ist es der Hase der frisst was er nicht fressen soll (mich)


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> also unsere frisst so ziemlich alles. Besonders gerne die Dinge die sie nicht fressen sollte.


meine katze frisst nur die feinsten insekten
sie hat mal ne fliege gefangen und gegessen
den käfer auf der terasse hat sie nur zu matsch gehauen


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Juli 2009)

Oh man ich liebe Scrubs und zu geil, dass jmd alle Serien von 1-150 auf Youtube hochgeladen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (26. Juli 2009)

Zu viel Kalorien ^^


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Oh man ich liebe Scrubs und zu geil, dass jmd alle Serien von 1-150 auf Youtube hochgeladen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dem war sehr langweilig

omfg seite 4500 eröffnet


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Juli 2009)

Will auch noch auf 4500 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schnell spammen damit sonst niemand mehr auf 4500 kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Erwähne das nicht zu oft, sonst sind die Folgen bald schnell weg...


----------



## Fritzche (26. Juli 2009)

YIPIE ^^


Aber scrubs find ich doof :/ Psych is besser ^^


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Hmmm ich überlege


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

bin ma off, motte is raus, seite 4500 erreicht, das is genug für diesen abend


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmmm ich überlege



Und was überlegst du?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bin ma off, motte is raus, seite 4500 erreicht, das is genug für diesen abend



Gn8


----------



## Fritzche (26. Juli 2009)

bin auch weg nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bin ma off, motte is raus, seite 4500 erreicht, das is genug für diesen abend



gn8


Jigsaw schrieb:


> Und was überlegst du?


Was ich posten soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fritzche schrieb:


> bin auch weg nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



n8


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Juli 2009)

n8 Fritzche

wuhu 250 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> n8 Fritzche
> 
> wuhu 250
> 
> ...


gratuliere


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2009)

Ich geh dann auch mal... genug den Postcounter gepusht xD


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Juli 2009)

So langsam aber sicher überhole ich Razyl.
So bin mal wieder Scrubs schauen. Komme später wieder
N8 Selor


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich geh dann auch mal... genug den Postcounter gepusht xD


gn8


----------



## Ol@f (26. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> So bin mal wieder Scrubs schauen. Komme später wieder


Ich fang dann auch ma an^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Juli 2009)

So re. Noch jemand hier?


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Ja.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Juli 2009)

cool und was machst du so?


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Ich spiele SDS (Speed - die Stämme) und du?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Juli 2009)

Ich schaue Scrubs


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Spielt hier niemand SDS? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube sonst ist hier niemand mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja wir Schweizer sind halt die einzig wahren Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Ja. Das war mir schon immer klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Juli 2009)

*Thread zusperr* so bin auch weg gn8


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich glaube sonst ist hier niemand mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


realitätsverlust soso. sie sollten psychiatrische behandlung in erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Juli 2009)

ach zu geil mit pc-freak ich frag mich wieso er jetzt erst gebannt wurde. hab ihn doch schon vor nem monat reported. :<


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Nabend


----------



## mastergamer (26. Juli 2009)

Welchem PC-Freak? Kenne hier einige ..


----------



## Medmius (26. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Juli 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Welchem PC-Freak? Kenne hier einige ..


slimshady xbox vs ps3 etc.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juli 2009)

/r/ moar spam


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. Juli 2009)

nabend ihr wilden hab neuen stuff im netz gefunden is vielleicht nen bisschen alt aber egla hier is es  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k23YqXphev4 
ja hier darf man lachen ^^ 
und ne frage is arma 2 endlich bug frei ??

und hier noch was an alle mario kart fans einfach zuende gucken und bei 1:38 is der hammer ^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MytfhzcSF-Y

was is den los hier alle tot ?


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> und ne frage is arma 2 endlich bug frei ??


Nein ist es nicht


----------



## 2boon4you (26. Juli 2009)

langweilig :b


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juli 2009)

dann gebt euch die band hier http://www.myspace.com/fireinfairyland


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dann gebt euch die band hier http://www.myspace.com/fireinfairyland


Ich mag deinen Musikstil nicht *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juli 2009)

ich hab nen musikstil? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab nen musikstil?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja gut, der ist so kaputt und verwirrend... hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juli 2009)

cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. Juli 2009)

also die musik is ok ^^ weis nit was razyl hat ^^


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> also die musik is ok ^^ weis nit was razyl hat ^^


Ich weiss, was er hat... Einen anderen Musikgeschmack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> also die musik is ok ^^ weis nit was razyl hat ^^


Musikgeschmack ist nunmal anders...


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

razyl is anders nananananananana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2009)

razyl hört halt black eyed peas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> razyl hört halt black eyed peas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das is dann echt mal ein anderer musikgeschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> razyl is anders nananananananana
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das steht da nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tabuno schrieb:


> razyl hört halt black eyed peas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich höre die Lieder die mir gefallen, egal von welcher Band sie stammen...




DER schrieb:


> das is dann echt mal ein anderer musikgeschmack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Muss der Musikgeschmack immer gleich sein? Ich denke nicht


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich höre die Lieder die mir gefallen, egal von welcher Band sie stammen...


also pop?


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> also pop?


Egal welcher. Ob rock, Metal, Pop, what ever.
Ausgenommen sindhierbei Volksmusik und diverse andere randerscheinungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> also pop?


Soll er doch Pop hören. Es ist sein Musikgeschmack und nicht deiner. Also hör du weiter, was immer du auch hörst.
Was hast du überhaupt für einen Musikgeschmack?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Soll er doch Pop hören. Es ist sein Musikgeschmack und nicht deiner. Also hör du weiter, was immer du auch hörst.
> Was hast du überhaupt für einen Musikgeschmack?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er hört Volksmusik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Soll er doch Pop hören. Es ist sein Musikgeschmack und nicht deiner. Also hör du weiter, was immer du auch hörst.
> Was hast du überhaupt für einen Musikgeschmack?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das war doch nur ne ganz normale frage^^ ich hör selber techno und halt auch wie razyl kram der mir gefällt


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

razyl hört bep nananananananana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das war doch nur ne ganz normale frage^^ ich hör selber techno und halt auch wie razyl kram der mir gefällt


Eigentlich ist es doch logisch, dass man die Musik hört, die einem gefällt oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es doch logisch, dass man die Musik hört, die einem gefällt oder nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein


Wieso nicht?


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> razyl hört bep nananananananana
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach geh trollen trolli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein


Doch!


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?


weil man das nich darf!


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> weil man das nich darf!


Wieso?


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso?


frag nich


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> frag nich


Doch tu ich! Also Antworte !


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch tu ich! Also Antworte !


gib mir keine befehle, m0therfucka!


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gib mir keine befehle, m0therfucka!


Du bist böse! Das meld ich alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

ich mag es wenn lilly böse is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2009)

Prft als ob Lilly der einzige Mod im Board wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich mag es wenn lilly böse is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du stehst doch nur auf ihre Peitsche oO



Noxiel schrieb:


> Prft als ob Lilly der einzige Mod im Board wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och nicht weinen Noxiel... wir mögen dich doch alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Prft als ob Lilly der einzige Mod im Board wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auf dich stehe ich nich wenn du böse bist


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> auf dich stehe ich nich wenn du böse bist



Tust du es denn, wenn ich gut bin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Mal ein bissel schleichwerbung hier *hust hust*
http://razyl.wordpress.com/2009/07/26/beyond-good-evil/
Auch wenn eh niemand draufdrückt *g*


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2009)

Die Dateiendung dieses Bildes ist in diesem Forum nicht gestattet. Ein gültiges Format ist z.B. http://www.domain.com/picture.gif, ein ungültiges http://www.domain.com/picture.one.gif
was soll der müll -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Tust du es denn, wenn ich gut bin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ein bisschen


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Die Dateiendung dieses Bildes ist in diesem Forum nicht gestattet. Ein gültiges Format ist z.B. http://www.domain.com/picture.gif, ein ungültiges http://www.domain.com/picture.one.gif
> was soll der müll -.-


is doch recht normal...


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2009)

Da nennt der Schlingel doch tatsächlich Giana Sisters und Mario in einem Satz..... *weiterles*


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da nennt der Schlingel doch tatsächlich Giana Sisters und Mario in einem Satz..... *weiterles*


Wieso auch nicht? Soweit ich mich erinnern kann sind es beide Jump´n ´Run Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die sterben ja aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mal wieder schmerzhaft feststellen müssen, warum ich niemals wirklich weggehe -.-


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> is doch recht normal...


naja mir neu


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wieder schmerzhaft feststellen müssen, warum ich niemals wirklich weggehe -.-



Weil die Türen nicht von alleine aufgehen, und du es zu spät merkst?


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wieder schmerzhaft feststellen müssen, warum ich niemals wirklich weggehe -.-


Bist du gegen eine Wand gelaufen?


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wieder schmerzhaft feststellen müssen, warum ich niemals wirklich weggehe -.-


Wieso? Sonnenlicht zu stark?


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Türen gehen nicht von alleine auf, und du merkst es zu spät?



Nein... nach 0:30 fährt kein Bus mehr und ich muss den ganzen verkackten scheiß drecks weg zu Fuß gehen *füße massier*


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2009)

Höre ich da ein leises Maaaammaaaa?!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein... nach 0:30 fährt kein Bus mehr und ich muss den ganzen verkackten scheiß drecks weg zu Fuß gehen *füße massier*


ja lol. party bis zum ersten zug und so


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Höre ich da ein leises Maaaammaaaa?!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, er schreit nach Papa...^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Höre ich da ein leises Maaaammaaaa?!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, er schreit nach Papa...^^




Nein... nach meinem Vater schrei ich so oder so nicht, selbst wenn mein Leben davon abhinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





riesentrolli schrieb:


> ja lol. party bis zum ersten zug und so



Nix Party...


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2009)

Egal, soll sich Selor ruhig mal die Schweißmauken massieren, ich such mir jetzt einen neuen Avatar für die Woche.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Egal, soll sich Selor ruhig mal die Schweißmauken massieren, ich such mir jetzt einen neuen Avatar für die Woche.


Du suchsten neuen Avatar? Du willst dir echt deinen Avatar für eine Woche wegmachen? NOOOOO


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2009)

Ich find' den schick.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2009)

so meine signatur tötet den inetexplorer jetzt entgültig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so meine signatur tötet den inetexplorer jetzt entgültig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw:
Wieso sucht jemand auf google nach "lotro nudepatch" oO


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so meine signatur tötet den inetexplorer jetzt entgültig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schrift is hässlich.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2009)

Das gehört wohl in die selbe Kategorie wie: 
- Wer hat das Schild "Rasen betreten verboten", in die Mitte vom Rasen gestellt?
- Warum hat saure Sahne ein Verfallsdatum?
- Wenn die Stiftung Warentest Vibratoren testet, ist dann ein befriedigend besser als gut?


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das gehört wohl in die selbe Kategorie wie:
> - Wer hat das Schild "Rasen betreten verboten", in die Mitte vom Rasen gestellt?
> - Warum hat saure Sahne ein Verfallsdatum?*
> - Wenn die Stiftung Warentest Vibratoren testet, ist dann ein befriedigend besser als gut?*


Lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was ich mich viel eher frage ist das der nette geselle hier noch lebt http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=490591
und @ trolli jo ich habs nich selber gemacht aber fürs erste find ichs in ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


alter der is so alt. der hat schon n bart


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2009)

Egal, der Lacher is' mir. *einsack*


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> was ich mich viel eher frage ist das der nette geselle hier noch lebt http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=490591
> und @ trolli jo ich habs nich selber gemacht aber fürs erste find ichs in ordnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


k.A... witzigerweise überlebt hier immer mit neuen nicks mind. 1 monat...



riesentrolli schrieb:


> alter der is so alt. der hat schon n bart


Ich kannte ihn noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> k.A... witzigerweise überlebt hier immer mit neuen nicks mind. 1 monat...


jap und der schreibstil ist mal sowas von einzigartig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2009)

Er lebt noch. Ihr müsst keine Angst um ihn haben.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jap und der schreibstil ist mal sowas von einzigartig...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


definitiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> k.A... witzigerweise überlebt hier immer mit neuen nicks mind. 1 monat...



Stimmt, da war ja noch was. Woher wisst ihr das eigentlich immer so früh? Er prahlt doch nicht etwa bei Euch oder?


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Stimmt, da war ja noch was. Woher wisst ihr das eigentlich immer so früh? Er prahlt doch nicht etwa bei Euch oder?


spion tabuno findet alles heraus <.<


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Stimmt, da war ja noch was. Woher wisst ihr das eigentlich immer so früh? Er prahlt doch nicht etwa bei Euch oder?


Also bei mir prahlt er nicht.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (27. Juli 2009)

Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hiho
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hiho


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Stimmt, da war ja noch was. Woher wisst ihr das eigentlich immer so früh? Er prahlt doch nicht etwa bei Euch oder?


Seine schreibweise ist einfach einzigartig. Diese kann man einfach nicht vergessen, zudem begeht er immer mal kleinere Fehler die sich größer auswirken...


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2009)

Hmmmurmeleinmodernerablaßhandelmurmelmurmelideemurmelmalvorbringen


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seine schreibweise ist einfach einzigartig. Diese kann man einfach nicht vergessen, zudem begeht er immer mal kleinere Fehler die sich größer auswirken...



Welche Fehler?


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Welche Fehler?


er rastet manchmal aus und ruft eig nach nen bann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Welche Fehler?


Im damaligen Steam Thread hat er seinen Steam namen hingeschrieben... und zwar von einen seiner früheren nicks...

@ nox:
welche idee?


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2009)

Nein, das verstößt doch zu sehr gegen die Ethik. Die Idee behalte ich mal schön für mich, dass hat schon damals zu nix geführt. *kopfschüttel*

Ich schau mir jetzt lieber tanzende Zombies an.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Im damaligen Steam Thread hat er seinen Steam namen hingeschrieben... und zwar von einen seiner früheren nicks...
> 
> @ nox:
> welche idee?




Aber ich finde seine Rechtschreibung wird von Acc zu Acc besser. 
Noch 5-6 weitere und man wird ihn nicht mehr erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nein, das verstößt doch zu sehr gegen die Ethik. Die Idee behalte ich mal schön für mich, dass hat schon damals zu nix geführt. *kopfschüttel*


Sag pls! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2009)

Ne, da gibts nix zu erzählen. Ich werde das erstmal intern besprechen.


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ne, da gibts nix zu erzählen. Ich werde das erstmal intern besprechen.


und bei meinen zweitnicks gings immer schlag auf schlag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und bei meinen zweitnicks gings immer schlag auf schlag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bitter wenn der *** länger überlebt als du ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ne, da gibts nix zu erzählen. Ich werde das erstmal intern besprechen.


Du wilslt uns gleich mitbannen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2009)

Die Mühlen der Gerechtigkeit mühlen langsam aber gründlich Tabuno. Und schließlich ist der Nick eben über den Jordan gegangen.



Razyl schrieb:


> Du wilslt uns gleich mitbannen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Exakt, und zwar zu genau dem Zeitpunkt wenn ihr mich zu langweilen beginnt.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Mühlen der Gerechtigkeit mühlen langsam aber gründlich Tabuno. Und schließlich ist der Nick eben über den Jordan gegangen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Gut zu wissen...
2. Oh gott, unterhaltet ihn!


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Mühlen der Gerechtigkeit mühlen langsam aber gründlich Tabuno. Und schließlich ist der Nick eben über den Jordan gegangen.


gut zu wissen Nox... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

*für nox tanz und sich auszieh*


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *für nox tanz und sich auszieh*


Zieh dich wieder an!


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=115299
hier nox was zum löschen *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zieh dich wieder an!


fass mich an!


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=115299
> hier nox was zum löschen *g*




Aaaaalt!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (27. Juli 2009)

Uh ich liebe SF2. Gestern kam Star Wars und jetzt Harry Potter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw: Lohnt es sich Brüno anzuschauen?


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2009)

Angeblich nicht, der Film hatte einen miserablen Wochenendstart. Offenbar hat sich über Twitter herumgesprochen wie schlecht der Film ist und das hat die Besucherzahlen einbrechen lassen.

Ich selber weiß aber nix und habe auch noch nix von Freunden oder Bekannten gehört. Weder positiv noch negativ.


Achja, ich gehe jetzt ins Bett. Zeit für den Schönheitsschlaf


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> fass mich an!


Sicherlich nicht oo



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Uh ich liebe SF2. Gestern kam Star Wars und jetzt Harry Potter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


SF2?


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht *oo*
> [...]


mach den brüste smiley richtig! --> (.)(.)


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2009)

n8 nox
ich gehe auch schlafen gn8 @ all


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Achja, ich gehe jetzt ins Bett. Zeit für den Schönheitsschlaf


Nacht nox und träum von bösen Usern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



riesentrolli schrieb:


> mach den brüste smiley richtig! --> (.)(.)


Ach lass mich doch in ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tabuno schrieb:


> n8 nox
> ich gehe auch schlafen gn8 @ all


Nacht Tabuno, schlaf gut

Und ich gehe nun auch off, nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://razyl.wordpress.com/ *hust* *g*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> SF2?



Schweizer Fernsehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


N8 Tabu, Razyl und Nox


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

np: TemmyTon - Komma Aufn Punkt feat. Bo Flower "Komma aufn Punkt" \o/ geile platte!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

Abend ^^


----------



## Lurock (27. Juli 2009)

boobz!

/discuss


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

nee

eher dat ass!


----------



## Lurock (27. Juli 2009)

boobz vs. ass

/discuss


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2009)

wieso nicht beides?


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

weil eins vorne, das andre hinten


----------



## Lurock (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> weil eins vorne, das andre hinten


U gotz teh THUNDRRRRRR!!1!1


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

I hear thunder but there’s no rain
This kind of thunder break walls and window pane


----------



## Mexz (27. Juli 2009)

Abend!

Lurock Geschrieben: vor 13 Minuten
boobz vs. ass
/discuss


hab ich was verpasst^^


----------



## Lurock (27. Juli 2009)

du bist ja äkelisch, niemand hört proschidi


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 doch, die sind toll!


----------



## Mexz (27. Juli 2009)

o.O ja anscheinend hab ich was verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

Mexz schrieb:


> o.O ja anscheinend hab ich was verpasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Me 2 >_>


----------



## Mexz (27. Juli 2009)

immerhin bin ich nich der einzige der die "boobz vs ass" beiträge verpasst hat ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

warum kommen zu später stunde immer so viele leute, die ich nich kenne, hier rein?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> warum kommen zu später stunde immer so viele leute, die ich nich kenne, hier rein?^^



Weil sie dich Quälen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mexz (27. Juli 2009)

liegt vieleicht dadran das du nie ganz deutschland kennen wirst 
worüber habt ihr geredet?^^


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> warum kommen zu später stunde immer so viele leute, die ich nich kenne, hier rein?^^


Weil du normalerweise so spät schon schläfst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mexz (27. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Weil sie dich Quälen wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
stimmt genau ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil du normalerweise so spät schon schläfst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nich unbedingt. bin nur nich hier^^


----------



## Mexz (27. Juli 2009)

wer weiß vieleicht ist er ja nachtaktiv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: warum schreib ich eigendlich immer zu langsam?


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2009)

Mexz schrieb:


> liegt vieleicht dadran das du nie ganz deutschland kennen wirst
> worüber habt ihr geredet?^^





Lurock schrieb:


> boobz!






riesentrolli schrieb:


> ass!


----------



## Lurock (27. Juli 2009)

Mexz schrieb:


> liegt vieleicht dadran das du nie ganz deutschland kennen wirst
> worüber habt ihr geredet?^^


özlem, mahmut, hamdi, adem, ali. du siehst, die hälfte kenne ich schon.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

Mexz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> stimmt genau ^^



jemmand einer meinung mit mir Wuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mexz (27. Juli 2009)

mysterios!

kennt wer die nummer von galileo mystery ^^


----------



## Mexz (27. Juli 2009)

ich geh pennen
gute nacht euch allen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

Mexz schrieb:


> ich geh pennen
> gute nacht euch allen



GN8 

Achja Night Of Champs Wwe <3 ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damit zieh ich mich wohl zurück


----------



## Ol@f (27. Juli 2009)

Abänd

Wie jetzt alle plötzlich weg?! ^^


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2009)

Ich geh jetzt.

Gute Nacht


----------



## mastergamer (27. Juli 2009)

Jemand wach?


----------



## izabul (27. Juli 2009)

ja ich


----------



## mastergamer (27. Juli 2009)

Naja, ich bald nimmer. Ich geh schlafen. Gute Nacht meine Kollegen !


----------



## Ol@f (27. Juli 2009)

Guck noch die letzte Folge von Scrubs Staffel 6 zu Ende.^^


----------



## izabul (27. Juli 2009)

yo ich gehe dan auch mal schlafen


----------



## Crackmack (27. Juli 2009)

Möp hai


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

BAM!
Abend =)


----------



## Crackmack (27. Juli 2009)




----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2009)

tolles weißes video crack
ahh jetzt gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (27. Juli 2009)

möp


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

et klatscht gleich. aber kein applaus!


----------



## Crackmack (27. Juli 2009)

wat hastn du für ne sig o.O


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> tolles weißes video crack
> ahh jetzt gehts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tabuno isn IE HASSER!


----------



## Crackmack (27. Juli 2009)

Wasn noob o.o


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wasn noob o.o


nur weil du mit dem inetexplorer surfst ._.


----------



## Crackmack (27. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nur weil du mit dem inetexplorer surfst ._.


hast n vogel o.O


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nur weil du mit dem inetexplorer surfst ._.


Ich wette Tabuno surft heimlich mit dem IE


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wette Tabuno surft heimlich mit dem IE


nackt!


----------



## Crackmack (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wette Tabuno surft heimlich mit dem IE


aufjeden


----------



## xandy (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

=


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wette Tabuno surft heimlich mit dem IE




Schäm dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas sagt man nich


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wette Tabuno surft heimlich mit dem IE





riesentrolli schrieb:


> nackt!


da könnte was dran sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

das neue boxxy vid is nich schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

xandy schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hi =)


Mammi´s schrieb:


> Schäm dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso? oO


----------



## Crackmack (27. Juli 2009)

möp


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das neue boxxy vid is nich schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Boxxy hat nen neues video? <3


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

http://razyl.wordpress.com/2009/07/27/assa...neipod-edition/
Schleichwerbung ist sowas tolles *g*


----------



## Apuh (27. Juli 2009)

Einen schönen guten Abend heute Abend!


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://razyl.wordpress.com/2009/07/27/assa...neipod-edition/
> Schleichwerbung ist sowas tolles *g*


Error 404 - Nicht gefunden


----------



## Crackmack (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://razyl.wordpress.com/2009/07/27/assa...neipod-edition/
> Schleichwerbung ist sowas tolles *g*


SCHLEICH DICH WEG HIER


----------



## xandy (27. Juli 2009)

Apuh schrieb:


> Einen schönen guten Abend heute Abend!


Abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Error 404 - Nicht gefunden


Hm da ist wohl was grad schiefgelaufen oO



Crackmack schrieb:


> SCHLEICH DICH WEG HIER


Öem nö


----------



## Crackmack (27. Juli 2009)

öem doch


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

http://razyl.wordpress.com/2009/07/27/assa...neipod-edition/
wenns nun wieder nicht klappt hat der Link nen prob oO


----------



## Crackmack (27. Juli 2009)

Error 404 - Nicht gefunden

Bitte benutzen Sie die Links oder die Suchfunktion in der Seitenleiste, um wieder auf den gewünschten Inhalt zurückzukehren! Besten Dank!

PWND


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Machmers ganz einfach:
bitte klicken


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> Boxxy hat nen neues video? <3


ja aber das is nich <3


----------



## Crackmack (27. Juli 2009)

Error 404 - Nicht gefunden

Bitte benutzen Sie die Links oder die Suchfunktion in der Seitenleiste, um wieder auf den gewünschten Inhalt zurückzukehren! Besten Dank!

    *
    *


----------



## Apuh (27. Juli 2009)

Heute Nacht is es wiedermal kälter als drausen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (27. Juli 2009)

Ich dachte ich hab hier grad n "wuhu" gepostet oder hab ich das geträumt o.O


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Error 404 - Nicht gefunden
> 
> Bitte benutzen Sie die Links oder die Suchfunktion in der Seitenleiste, um wieder auf den gewünschten Inhalt zurückzukehren! Besten Dank!
> 
> ...


Die Bloghauptseite funktioniert du noob oO


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ja aber das is nich <3



boxxy ist auch nur <3 wenn die die klappe hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich hab hier grad n "wuhu" gepostet oder hab ich das geträumt o.O


du machst mir angst


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

http://razyl.wordpress.com/2009/07/27/assa...neipod-edition/
Ist ja klar warum der andere Link nicht funktioniert... buffed hat einfach meinen Link geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein der Blog ist net im Filter -.- der Link hatte einfach nur ein paar viele % zeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> boxxy ist auch nur <3 wenn die die klappe hält
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab in das vid nur mal kurz reingeguckt. auch lautlos würde da nich unbeddingt helfen^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juli 2009)

jaja ^^ hi all und nabend und was treibt ihr so buffed und inet unsicher machen ??


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> jaja ^^ hi all und nabend und was treibt ihr so buffed und inet unsicher machen ??


Meinen blog neu aufbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Morgen gehts weiter muhahaha


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juli 2009)

an die die es noch net gesehn haben hier nochma http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MytfhzcSF-Y


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

was sagt ihr dazu: http://ipcounter.de/stats/62795904 ?


----------



## Crackmack (27. Juli 2009)

Uaaaa Nfs MW Porsche carrera dinges roxx


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was sagt ihr dazu: http://ipcounter.de/stats/62795904 ?


Was soll man dazu noch sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist rosa oO


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juli 2009)

das hab ich auch in ersten moment gedacht ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu noch sagen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


-___-
nette besucherzahlen oder eher mau?


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> -___-
> nette besucherzahlen oder eher mau?


Nette besucherzahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Und aufeinmal war es still...


----------



## izabul (27. Juli 2009)

hallo mit einnander


----------



## Crackmack (27. Juli 2009)

hai


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> hai


Wo?


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wo?


Auf deinem Kopp!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juli 2009)

hi schau mich auf youtube grade um


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

Guten abend ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

ich möchte gebäck!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juli 2009)

sry ich kan dir kein geben ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich möchte gebäck!



kauf dir wat ^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich möchte gebäck!


Geh einkaufen!


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juli 2009)

Aloha


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aloha



HAi hallo tag ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juli 2009)

ohje nen bambi fan O.o urgs ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

es ist 20 vor 11, leute XD


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> es ist 20 vor 11, leute XD


Na und?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> es ist 20 vor 11, leute XD



Ohe Noez


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ohje nen bambi fan O.o urgs ^^



Nicht wirklich ... aber da sich absolut jeder darüber aufregt, das es nur Manga/Anime & Titten Sig's gibt, ist das des absolute Gegenteil. 
Buffed ... ... ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (27. Juli 2009)

Anime \o/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich ... aber da sich absolut jeder darüber aufregt, das es nur Manga/Anime & Titten Sig's gibt, ist das des absolute Gegenteil.
> Buffed ... ... ...
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich habe nix gegen mangas animes und tittön aber jedem das seine^^


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Also ich habe nix gegen mangas animes und tittön aber jedem das seine^^


Ich auch nicht ("tittön" <3), aber dieses dauernde *wäääh heul* nervte mich.


----------



## Crackmack (27. Juli 2009)

Die Polizei in Nfs MW immer wieder genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Macht euch bereit ich ramme ihn aus dem Weg"
"Kann jemand diesen Kerl rammen?"


----------



## Fritzche (27. Juli 2009)

puuuh bis eben skatebaorden gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hi leutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

Sonnenbrand >_< 5 stunden In der sonne geschlafen beim Schwimmen >_<


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Hmm heute abend ist ja gar nicht Nox da


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2009)

Ich kümmere mich auch um meine Finanzen, da habe ich keine Zeit für irgendwelche Schwärmereien.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich kümmere mich auch um meine Finanzen, da habe ich keine Zeit für irgendwelche Schwärmereien.


Aber hier sind deine treusten Fans *hust hust*
Die kannst du doch nicht im Stich lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich kümmere mich auch um meine Finanzen, da habe ich keine Zeit für irgendwelche Schwärmereien.


Um diese Uhrzeit kümmerst du dich um deine Finanzen ?
In der Kombination mit "Schwärmerein" *hust hust* ich setze diesen Gedankengang besser nicht fort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Waah ich hasse meine GTX ... scheiß !!!! SPULENFIEPPPPEN !!! AAAAAARGH


----------



## Fritzche (27. Juli 2009)

> Sonnenbrand >_< 5 stunden In der sonne geschlafen beim Schwimmen >_<




Du hast geschlafen ? Beim SCHWIMMEN ????!!! das kann nicht mal ich ^^ GZ ^^


----------



## Crackmack (27. Juli 2009)

Nox darf ich an deinem Finger ziehen?


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nox darf ich an deinem Finger ziehen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Du hast geschlafen ? Beim SCHWIMMEN ????!!! das kann nicht mal ich ^^ GZ ^^



ja Mitm Kopf unter wasser weist nene ^^


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2009)

aufm rücken im toten meer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> aufm rücken im toten meer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne ich wollte mich sonnen und bin eingeschlafen Aber die 2 die ich mit hatte haben mich auch nicht einmal geweckt >_>


----------



## Fritzche (27. Juli 2009)

hätt ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bi nsowieso fies ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> hätt ich auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja wird mein Rücken umso Brauner xD ^^


----------



## Fritzche (27. Juli 2009)

ja wir wurden mal gefragt ob wir Südamerikaner wären XD

Aber die Damen waren uns böse als wir angefangen haben zu lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> ja wir wurden mal gefragt ob wir Südamerikaner wären XD
> 
> Aber die Damen waren uns böse als wir angefangen haben zu lachen
> 
> ...



xD Wie geil ^^


----------



## Fritzche (27. Juli 2009)

So ich bin mal in " Dem Ort wo das Wasser vom Himmel fällt" sonst hälts keiner mehr mit mir aus ^^




DOWDWVHF (siehe oben) ist die Dusche ^^



WEG!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> So ich bin mal in " Dem Ort wo das Wasser vom Himmel fällt" sonst hälts keiner mehr mit mir aus ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HF und so ne Und Ertrink mir ma nich xD


----------



## Kremlin (27. Juli 2009)

Ich will euch ja nicht bei eurem Reallife geblubber stören, aber besteht die Möglichkeit seinen Forennick ändern zu lassen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Ich will euch ja nicht bei eurem Reallife geblubber stören, aber besteht die Möglichkeit seinen Forennick ändern zu lassen?



Hm glaube nicht Frage dochmal bei zam an Per PM oder so ^^


----------



## Kremlin (27. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm glaube nicht Frage dochmal bei zam an Per PM oder so ^^



Der kriegt pro Tag hunderte von PMs, glaubst du also ernsthaft er wird auf meine eingehen?


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Der kriegt pro Tag hunderte von PMs, glaubst du also ernsthaft er wird auf meine eingehen?


Wenn du ganz lieb bittest sollte es möglich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (27. Juli 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Ich will euch ja nicht bei eurem Reallife geblubber stören, aber besteht die Möglichkeit seinen Forennick ändern zu lassen?


Q 9: Kann ich meinen Benutzernamen ändern?
Selbstständig: nein. Ihr entscheidet Euch bei Eurer Anmeldung für einen Login-Namen und ggfs. noch zusätzlich für einen anderen Anzeigenamen. Diese Wahl sollte von Anfang an feststehen und sich nicht alle paar Wochen ändern - denn ständige Änderungen bedeutet bei der großen Anzahl an Usern Arbeitsaufwand. Mit Eurem Benutzernamen werdet Ihr in der Community identifiziert - Änderungen führen da meist nur zu Verwirrungen.

Mit einer Mail an support@buffed.de nehmen wir aber auf Anfrage Änderung vor - aber nur, wenn einer der folgenden Punkte zutrifft: Euer Name enthält einen Rechtschreibfehler | Der Login/Anzeigename ist direkt mit Euch in Verbindung zu bringen (der echte Name) | Der Name widerspricht unseren Nutzungsbestimmungen/der Netiquette | Durch ein Sonderzeichen im Namen kommt es zu Funktionsproblemen auf buffed.de oder mit BLASC | Ihr könnt Euch absolut nicht mehr mit dem Benutzernamen identifizieren oder er ist furchtbar peinlich. wink.gif

Beachtet bitte, dass der Benutzername noch nicht vergeben ist. Das könnt Ihr über die Benutzersuche im Forum oder my.buffed.de prüfen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Der kriegt pro Tag hunderte von PMs, glaubst du also ernsthaft er wird auf meine eingehen?



Nich wirklich ich frage aber grade für dich den carcharoth



(23:28:44) (BladeDragonGX) Carch frage kann man seinen Foren nick Ändern lassen?
(23:28:55) (@Carcharoth^) durch zam

da deine Antwort ^^


----------



## Kremlin (27. Juli 2009)

Das wird niemals klappen. :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Das wird niemals klappen. :<



Probieren geht Über Studieren^^


----------



## Kremlin (27. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> | Ihr könnt Euch absolut nicht mehr mit dem Benutzernamen identifizieren oder er ist *furchtbar peinlich*.



Man kann meinen Namen ja in die Kategorie "Peinlich" einstufen oder? Wenn ja, schreib ich jetzt gleich sofort die Mail.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Man kann meinen Namen ja in die Kategorie "Peinlich" einstufen oder? Wenn ja, schreib ich jetzt gleich sofort die Mail.


Kannst du dich denn mit deinen Namen identifizieren? nein, ist er dir peinlich? Ja, na dann ab die Mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Man kann meinen Namen ja in die Kategorie "Peinlich" einstufen oder? Wenn ja, schreib ich jetzt gleich sofort die Mail.


Ja. Wie möchtest du, denn heissen? Vielleicht ist dieser Name ja genau so peinlich.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Man kann meinen Namen ja in die Kategorie "Peinlich" einstufen oder? Wenn ja, schreib ich jetzt gleich sofort die Mail.



ja Peinlich Iser schon^^


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

kann mir jmd verraten wie der 7. harry potter film funktionieren soll wenn harry im 6. gar nich das diadem im raum der wünsche gesehen hat?


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kann mir jmd verraten wie der 7. harry potter film funktionieren soll wenn harry im 6. gar nich das diadem im raum der wünsche gesehen hat?


Das bekommen die auch irgendwie hin oO


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das bekommen die auch irgendwie hin oO


stimmt auch wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (27. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja. Wie möchtest du, denn heissen? Vielleicht ist dieser Name ja genau so peinlich.



Peinlicher als mein jetztiger geht es wohl nicht oder? Erst hatte ich "coX" im Sinn, doch jetzt gefällt mir "Kremlin" besser. <.<


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

So neue sig, neuer Ava, neuer Titel =)


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So neue sig, neuer Ava, neuer Titel =)


Du bist eine Frau?


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du bist eine Frau?


Nein, wieso sollte ich eine sein? oO


----------



## Kremlin (27. Juli 2009)

Weh-teh-ef. Mir fällt keine Anrede ein. "Liebes Support-Team"!? cO


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, wieso sollte ich eine sein? oO


Naja es steht in deinem Titel und dein Avatar ist weiblich.


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du bist eine Frau?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... 

Der Avatar sind komisch aus. Iwie. low Qual


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja es steht in deinem Titel und dein Avatar ist weiblich.


Weil ich seit fast 2 1/2 Monaten in meiner Ava und meinen Sig immer unterschiedliche Characktere aus Spielen hatten... deshalb bin ich acuh sofort eine Frau *kopf->Tisch*


----------



## Crackmack (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl ich fand Hitman besser o.O


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ich seit fast 2 1/2 Monaten in meiner Ava und meinen Sig immer unterschiedliche Characktere aus Spielen hatten... deshalb bin ich acuh sofort eine Frau *kopf->Tisch*


sure...


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Weh-teh-ef. Mir fällt keine Anrede ein. "Liebes Support-Team"!? cO


_Guten Tag Herr Zamora

Vor ein paar Jahren war ich noch ziemlich dumm. Ja das bin ich noch heute, aber nicht mehr so wie damals.
Leider hatte ich damals eine schlechte Entscheidung bei der Namenswahl getroffen. Dieser Name ist mir ziemlich peinlich und ich kann mich überhaupt nicht mit ihm identifizieren.
Es wäre sehr nett, wenn Ihr meinen Namen ändern könntet. Mein Wunschname wäre "insert random name here".

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
EHEHEHEHE_

Wenns dir passt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl ich fand Hitman besser o.O


Und weiter?


----------



## Crackmack (27. Juli 2009)

Nix und weiter


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und weiter?


was du jetz hast is scheiße!


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ich seit fast 2 1/2 Monaten in meiner Ava und meinen Sig immer unterschiedliche Characktere aus Spielen hatten... deshalb bin ich acuh sofort eine Frau *kopf->Tisch*


Der InGame-Avatar sah besser aus als der jetzt.


----------



## Fritzche (27. Juli 2009)

I am Legend....ääääh I am Back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich Musste lachen ^^ xD


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> I am Legend....ääääh I am Back
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weder/noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> I am Legend....ääääh I am Back
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WäBä ^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was du jetz hast is scheiße!


Hab mir eh grad überlegt jemand anderen einzubauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Skatero schrieb:


> Der InGame-Avatar sah besser aus als der jetzt.


Der ist eh gleich wieder weg


----------



## Falathrim (27. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kann mir jmd verraten wie der 7. harry potter film funktionieren soll wenn harry im 6. gar nich das diadem im raum der wünsche gesehen hat?


Hat ers im Buch gesehen? ö.0 Im Buch hat er doch nur den Raum gefunden, in dem all die versteckten Sachen sind. 

Im 7ten Buch findet er das Diadem (Oder die-dum, ums wie Crabbe zu sagen) doch auch nur durch "Zufall" ;D


----------



## Fritzche (27. Juli 2009)

lol ich soll mich rausschleichen und rüber kommen :X


Ich will nimmer raus....das Mädel gibt ie ruhe -.-


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hat ers im Buch gesehen? ö.0 Im Buch hat er doch nur den Raum gefunden, in dem all die versteckten Sachen sind.
> 
> Im 7ten Buch findet er das Diadem (Oder die-dum, ums wie Crabbe zu sagen) doch auch nur durch "Zufall" ;D


Hat er im Buch gesehen. Als er das Zaubertränke buch versteckte hat er das Diadem auf dem Kopf gesehen und im 7. Teil erinnerte er sich wieder daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (27. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich Musste lachen ^^ xD


Hoffe ich doch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> lol ich soll mich rausschleichen und rüber kommen :X
> 
> 
> Ich will nimmer raus....das Mädel gibt ie ruhe -.-



Watt du sollst zu nem Mädl Rüber? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hat ers im Buch gesehen? ö.0 Im Buch hat er doch nur den Raum gefunden, in dem all die versteckten Sachen sind.
> 
> Im 7ten Buch findet er das Diadem (Oder die-dum, ums wie Crabbe zu sagen) doch auch nur durch "Zufall" ;D


er wollte doch das zaubertrank buch verstecken und hats in nen schrank getan. und da hat er doch auch dieser büste das diadem aufgesetzt oder es zumindest gesehn.


----------



## Fritzche (28. Juli 2009)

lol von Harry Potter hab ich nur die ersten beiden teile gesehen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (28. Juli 2009)

Weiß wer wielange die brauchen um die Email zu bearbeiten? :E


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab mir eh grad überlegt jemand anderen einzubauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bin ich beruhigt. Da fehlen die Titten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat er im Buch gesehen. Als er das Zaubertränke buch versteckte hat er das Diadem auf dem Kopf gesehen und im 7. Teil erinnerte er sich wieder daran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mhk...seltsam, dachte ich hätte die Bücher diesesmal gründlicher gelesen, aber anscheinend nicht...hab sie auch erst zum zweiten Mal gelesen/verschlungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die anderen hab ich alle so oft gelesen ö.0


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

So, SAM FISHER lebt =)


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, SAM FISHER lebt =)


Tat er dies vorher nicht?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> lol von Harry Potter hab ich nur die ersten beiden teile gesehen ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm Ich habe ka bis de nvor dem der jetzt drausen is gesehn^^


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> lol von Harry Potter hab ich nur die ersten beiden teile gesehen ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


solltest lieber die bücher lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (28. Juli 2009)

uh ja Splinter Celll Excinition ( oder wie das auch heiß) das hol ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juli 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Weiß wer wielange die brauchen um die Email zu bearbeiten? :E



solange wie der junge in deiner sig braucht um sich von diesem schock zu erholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> uh ja Splinter Celll Excinition ( oder wie das auch heiß) das hol ich mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Splinter Cell Conviction


----------



## Kremlin (28. Juli 2009)

DER schrieb:


> solange wie der junge in deiner sig braucht um sich von diesem schock zu erholen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also muss ich mit mehreren Wochen rechnen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> uh ja Splinter Celll Excinition ( oder wie das auch heiß) das hol ich mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Is da nich die Nachtsicht dings drinne Du hohlst es dir ja nur um die zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (28. Juli 2009)

> solltest lieber die bücher lesen




Die hab ich bis zum dritten...dann wars mir zu doof ^^ Eragon is besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, SAM FISHER lebt =)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Iwie. wirkt das Gesicht in der Sig ein wenig komisch. Als wäre er perfekt aus einem negativ gegossen worden ...


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Is da nich die Nachtsicht dings drinne Du hohlst es dir ja nur um die zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, das ist bei Call of Duty: modern Warfare 2 drinne, in der Prestige Edition für 150 Dollar


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Die hab ich bis zum dritten...dann wars mir zu doof ^^ Eragon is besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WTH? 

Eragon hat nicht mal annähernd die Qualität von Harry Potter o.0 
Nicht erzählerisch, nicht was den Hintergrund angeht und erst recht nicht was die Charaktere angeht ö.0


----------



## Fritzche (28. Juli 2009)

Mode Warfare 2 hol ich mir auch ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann noch Assassins Creed 2 Uncharted 2 und denn rest hab ich jetz vergessen ^^


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

boa hab ich eben in dota gepwnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, das ist bei Call of Duty: modern Warfare 2 drinne, in der Prestige Edition für 150 Dollar



Ah Okay für 150 Dollar >_< Rofl ^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ah Okay für 150 Dollar >_< Rofl ^^


Viel zu billig, also wer echt glaub das da drin nen hochwertiges Nachtsichtgerät ist, der täuscht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

wie er immer sein avatar verändert


----------



## Fritzche (28. Juli 2009)

> Ah Okay für 150 Dollar >_< Rofl ^^




Das sind ungefähr so 114 Euronen ^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wie er immer sein avatar verändert


Was dagegen? oO


----------



## Fritzche (28. Juli 2009)

lasst ihn....der Ava sieht aus wie mein Onkel xD


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Nächsten Monat kommt dann mein altgedienter ava back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (28. Juli 2009)

Why?


Heut ist hier nicht viel los oder ? oO


Naja bin bissel Jappy und dann noch Wow ^^


bis später


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nächsten Monat kommt dann mein altgedienter ava back
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Obama?


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Obama?


Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Und schon isses wieder still im größten Thread im Buffed Forum :>


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

-.- Wii-Controller spinnt gerade.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und schon isses wieder still im größten Thread im Buffed Forum :>


Gibt ja auch nichts worüber man reden könnte?


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso obama? ist da obamatag oder wie ? *g*


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Jetzt geht es wieder und die DvDs sollten auf der Wii auch laufen.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wieso obama? ist da obamatag oder wie ? *g*


Nein, aber das war bisher der beste Ava <3


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, aber das war bisher der beste Ava <3


da hast du recht und der avatar hat ja wohl auch angeblich wiedererkennungswert ^^


----------



## Sinik_paris (28. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch nichts worüber man reden könnte?



Y a sûrement il que de débattre


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> da hast du recht und der avatar hat ja wohl auch angeblich wiedererkennungswert ^^


Angeblich? Der hat wiedererkennungswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Sinik_paris schrieb:


> Y a sûrement il que de débattre


Deutsch bitte.

Hat hier jemand eine gehackte Wii?


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Sinik_paris schrieb:


> Y a sûrement il que de débattre


Falsches Forum



Skatero schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand eine gehackte Wii?


Sowas fragst du mitten im buffed forum?.....


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Falsches Forum
> 
> 
> Sowas fragst du mitten im buffed forum?.....


Wieso nicht?


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Sinik_paris schrieb:


> Y a sûrement il que de débattre


Je suis un petit bas de lait!

In Harry Potter und der geheime Pornokeller sprechen sie auch "Parisisch oder so"


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?



Weil es bestimmt nicht soooo gern gesehen ist ?


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?


Weil das nicht gerade legal ist?


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Weil es bestimmt nicht soooo gern gesehen ist ?


Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich es gemacht habe, dass würde ja nicht ich sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich es gemacht habe, dass würde ja nicht ich sagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber die explizite Nachfrage impliziert eine solche Vermutung ...


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aber die explizite Nachfrage impliziert eine solche Vermutung ...


Vielleicht wollte ich ja nur nachfragen, ob es sich lohnt?


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aber die explizite Nachfrage impliziert eine solche Vermutung ...


ohhh da hat wohl jemand einen duden gefrühstückt =)
@ skatero wieso willst du eine gehackte wii oder was willst du darüber wissen?


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ohhh da hat wohl jemand einen duden gefrühstückt =)


Nicht wirklich ... eigentlich rede ich immer so. Bei euch geb ich mir nur extra viel Mühe es mir zu verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinik_paris (28. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Je suis un petit bas de lait!



ach wie süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ohhh da hat wohl jemand einen duden gefrühstückt =)
> @ skatero wieso willst du eine gehackte wii oder was willst du darüber wissen?


Ich frage lieber in einem anderem Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Sinik_paris schrieb:


> ach wie süss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hallo soldat_snakedoc


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Sinik_paris schrieb:


> ach wie süss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hi soldat_snakedog, ps3vsxbox360, Slim_Shady, Pleomag_ Gamer Pc... du bist reported


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hi soldat_snakedog, ps3vsxbox360, Slim_Shady, Pleomag_ Gamer Pc... du bist reported


woher weißt du noch die ganzen namen -_-


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Oho.
Noxiel hatte Recht. Ihr bemerkt das wirklich schnell.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> woher weißt du noch die ganzen namen -_-


Ich merk mir viele unwichtige Sachen...


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oho.
> Noxiel hatte Recht. Ihr bemerkt das wirklich schnell.


Als ob das so schwer ist... Mittlerweile erkennt man dsa sehr leich an seinen vorlieben...


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich merk mir viele unwichtige Sachen...


da kann ich zustimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Die Vermutung hatte ich auch schon, aber sicher war ich mir noch nicht.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> da kann ich zustimmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tjoa, die wichtigen Sachen vergesse ich dafür...


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjoa, die wichtigen Sachen vergesse ich dafür...


jo /doublesign


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Sinik_paris schrieb:


> ach wie süss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das schönste ist, wenn du es nicht mal kapierst...

btw:
Wo ist der Bann von Soldat_Snakedoc?
Will den sehen, bitte nen Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das schönste ist, wenn du es nicht mal kapierst...
> 
> btw:
> Wo ist der Bann von Soldat_Snakedoc?
> ...


Gestern Abend, einfach die Nox Posts raussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. Juli 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend


nabend Jigsaw


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gestern Abend, einfach die Nox Posts raussuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Immer passiert was spannendes wenn man nicht da ist -.-


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

ja aber hat ziemlich lange gedauert der bann. hab ihn schon seit dem ersten post reported :>


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1936788 <--- da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1936788 <--- da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Löl er hat ihn einfach gebannt als ihr ihn drauf aufmerksam gemacht habt?
Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich frag mich übrigens auch immer wie der so lange überlebt ö.0


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Löl er hat ihn einfach gebannt als ihr ihn drauf aufmerksam gemacht habt?
> Klasse
> 
> 
> ...


Entweder lesen die Mods die Reports nicht oder was weiß ich...
Nun wird er halt immer sofort im IRC gemeldet *g*


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

ja vorallem wurde ich immer so schnell gebannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja vorallem wurde ich immer so schnell gebannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OHHHHHHHHHHHH kleiner Tabu ...^^


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja vorallem wurde ich immer so schnell gebannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Keks und warme Milch rüberschieb ...


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Entweder lesen die Mods die Reports nicht oder was weiß ich...
> Nun wird er halt immer sofort im IRC gemeldet *g*


I salute to you, my fellow friend!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tabuno schrieb:


> ja vorallem wurde ich immer so schnell gebannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oooooh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wurd erst einmal gebannt.
Aber das für immer -.-
Permabann für Sachen, die andere Leute hier schon mehrfach gebracht haben (ohne Konsequenzen)...naja, bin drüber weg, die 600 Posts mehr oder weniger... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

http://img10.imageshack.us/i/dsc00019zsc.jpg/
zockerecke von diesem parisheini
und zockerecke stress05
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...9970&st=900
edit: ähm fala wenn man hier gepermat wurde hat man hausverbot ^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Oooooh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Heißt Permabann nicht für immer eigentlich?



Tabuno schrieb:


> http://img10.imageshack.us/i/dsc00019zsc.jpg/
> zockerecke von diesem parisheini
> und zockerecke stress05
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...9970&st=900


Wie blöd kann man nur sein...


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Charcha hat mir verziehen, und es ist lange her.

Und Charcha war derjenige der mich damals gebannt hat..

Ich such mal den Beitrag raus o.0 Also wo er mir "verziehen" hat.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

es gibt einen grund warum es /b/tards sind.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie blöd kann man nur sein...


wobei die unterschiedlich aussehen wenn ich mich nicht täusche^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Charcha hat mir verziehen, und es ist lange her.


Carcha verzeiht Leuten? *notieren*

@ Tabu: NIcht wirklich...


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Carcha verzeiht Leuten? *notieren*
> 
> @ Tabu: NIcht wirklich...


ne stimmt sogar. das ist sogar das gleiche foto oder?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://img10.imageshack.us/i/dsc00019zsc.jpg/
> zockerecke von diesem parisheini
> und zockerecke stress05
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...9970&st=900
> edit: ähm fala wenn man hier gepermat wurde hat man hausverbot ^^



xD

Ich weiss nicht warum aber bei ihm kommt mir immer der hier in den Sinn: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4L-4Y06ojE8


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=95950&st=0

Seite 1 unten, Seite 2 oben.
Zumindest wissen sie davon :O


----------



## Rubin (28. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ne stimmt sogar. das ist sogar das gleiche foto oder?


Es ist das selbe Foto... so hohl, dass es schon wieder traurig ist


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist das selbe Foto... so hohl, dass es schon wieder traurig ist


na dann hats man auch eig nicht anders verdient..


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1939685
lol der troll is wieder da


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

muahaha




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juli 2009)

Rubin schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aloha 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Merke:
Heuschnupfen und Nasenbluten sind eine Kombination die sehr schnell zu Effekt-Tapeten führen kann =/


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> na dann hats man auch eig nicht anders verdient..


Jap



riesentrolli schrieb:


> bild


LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> muahaha
> 
> -Pic-
> 
> ...


Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/b/tard-Pic? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


öhm *hust* /s/ *hust*


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

öhm kamui shiro überlebt aber auch lange. naja aber ihm gönn ich es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Gut gemacht ^^
> Soldat_Snakedoc
> Profil ansehen
> Als Freund hinzufügen
> ...


whaaaaaaat?


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> öhm kamui shiro überlebt aber auch lange. naja aber ihm gönn ich es auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kamui ist im Forum unterwegs? nice oO


----------



## Lillyan (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1939685
> lol der troll is wieder da


Wow... erstmal hier rein posten, damit alle schön spammen können und nicht melden? Reife Leistung :>


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wow... erstmal hier rein posten, damit alle schön spammen können und nicht melden? Reife Leistung :>


Ich habs gemeldet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wow... erstmal hier rein posten, damit alle schön spammen können und nicht melden? Reife Leistung :>


tut mir leid lilli, aber meine reports werden letzter zeit oft ignoriert


----------



## Lillyan (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habs gemeldet!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jammer nüsch, ich hab ja net dich angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jammer nüsch, ich hab ja net dich angesprochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hät ja sien können, außerdem wollt ich mich mal hervorheben. Tu ich ja sonst so selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

warum ignoriert ihr eig meine quote?^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> warum ignoriert ihr eig meine quote?^^


Tu dich halt mal nicht so vor!


----------



## Lillyan (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> öhm kamui shiro überlebt aber auch lange. naja aber ihm gönn ich es auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Red nur weiter :>


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Red nur weiter :>


Ihr seid manchmal fies...
jetzt wollt ihr uns auch noch als Verräter benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Red nur weiter :>


mehr als reporten geht ja nich oder hat er eine neue chance bekommen?


----------



## Lillyan (28. Juli 2009)

Nope, aber ich war bis vor kurzem in Mod-Urlaub... also reporte nur nochmal :>


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nope, aber ich war bis vor kurzem in Mod-Urlaub... also reporte nur nochmal :>


Wieso nimmt man als Mod eigentlich Urlaub, wenn man ja doch jeden Tag on ist?! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso nimmt man als Mod eigentlich Urlaub, wenn man ja doch jeden Tag on ist?!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil man irgendwann die Nase voll hat von Diskussionen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Weil man irgendwann die Nase voll hat von Diskussionen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ahh ok verständlich. Schlimm hier im Forum mit diesen typen nicht wahr? ^^


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nope, aber ich war bis vor kurzem in Mod-Urlaub... also reporte nur nochmal :>


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=115613
reicht der link?


----------



## Lillyan (28. Juli 2009)

Besonders die männlichen, genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Besonders die männlichen, genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm irgendwie logisch. Die Männer sind wohl hier in der MEhrheit... in ner ziemlichen großen Mehrheit....
Aber ich bin ja immer ein ganz lieber :X


----------



## Lillyan (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm irgendwie logisch. Die Männer sind wohl hier in der MEhrheit... in ner ziemlichen großen Mehrheit....


Hmpf, ich wurde durchschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm irgendwie logisch. Die Männer sind wohl hier in der MEhrheit... in ner ziemlichen großen Mehrheit....
> Aber ich bin ja immer ein ganz lieber :X


Bei dem bösen Blick im Ava? Ja sicher! :O


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hmpf, ich wurde durchschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war auch nicht so schwer... du bist zu einfach lilly, zu einfach



Falathrim schrieb:


> Bei dem bösen Blick im Ava? Ja sicher! :O


Klar, ich bin ein vorbidlicher user *hustenanfall*


----------



## Lillyan (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das war auch nicht so schwer... du bist zu einfach lilly, zu einfach


Jep, einfach im Geiste, kein Wunder um die Uhrzeit


> Klar, ich bin ein vorbidlicher user *hustenanfall*


Dafür hast du nen slap verdient


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jep, einfach im Geiste, kein Wunder um die Uhrzeit
> 
> Dafür hast du nen slap verdient


1. Ach du bist doch noch topfit im Geiste um die Uhrzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Wieso? Ich bin Vorbildlich!


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dafür hast du nen slap verdient


Ihr könnt slappen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grad ne vorbildliche Leistung gebracht:

Sprudelwasser gemacht, aufm Weg ins Zimmer was getrunken, ins Zimmer rein (Flasche offen), beim Tür zu machen mit dem Ellenbogen gegeneinander gerasselt und einen guten Teil des Flascheninhalts über das Polster meines Stuhls gespritzt.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Juli 2009)

Jetzt hast nen nassen Po beim sitzen? :>


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jetzt hast nen nassen Po beim sitzen? :>


*kommentar verkneif*


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jetzt hast nen nassen Po beim sitzen? :>


Vermutlich schon, ich spürs aber nicht, vielleicht alles ins Polster versickert.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

fala is feucht nanananananana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> fala is feucht nanananananana
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das kann man auch zweideutig sehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das kann man auch zweideutig sehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achne....

So, ich bin wesch :>


btw: wo bleibt der report? :>


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

hab dir den link hier geschickt über den thread aber report kommt...


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Achne....
> 
> So, ich bin wesch :>
> 
> ...


Gute nacht Lilly, vom vorbidlichen User Razyl hrhr


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Achne....
> 
> So, ich bin wesch :>
> 
> ...



N8 Lilly


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> fala is feucht nanananananana
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jup.
Wenigstens erleb ich mal was feuchtes.

Nacht Lillyan


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Jup.
> Wenigstens erleb ich mal was feuchtes.


Tust du sonst nie?


----------



## Lillyan (28. Juli 2009)

THEMENWECHSEL!


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

genau sonst schläft die lilli doch nicht ein^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> THEMENWECHSEL!


Wieso? oo Was ist denn an "feucht" jetzt so schlimm?



Tabuno schrieb:


> genau sonst schläft die lilli doch nicht ein^^


Hmm ok, *vorbildlicher User modus*


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Jup.
> Wenigstens erleb ich mal was feuchtes.
> 
> Nacht Lillyan


soo meister, hab mal 2 fragen. (kp ob du da ahnung von hast, aber du bist nun mal grad da^^)

gibt es blu ray player als free ware und wie find ich raus ob mein moni die filme in vernünftiger quali darstellen kann?


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tust du sonst nie?


Ich habs wohl falsch betont xP

aber

 l
 v


Lillyan schrieb:


> THEMENWECHSEL!


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Sagmal will mich der Typ verarschen? 
Ich nehme mal an ich darf doch oder?


> Sry ich hab das gepostet
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...0&start=960
> 
> bitte genau er in schauen. ^^
> ...


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

häh razyl ? ich hab doch seine pm auch geschrieben


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> häh razyl ? ich hab doch seine pm auch geschrieben


??
Ich hab die vor 42 min erhalten von Soldat Snake Dog, aber der ist doch perma gebannt oder? Kann man dann noch immer pn´s schreiben?!


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ??
> Ich hab die vor 42 min erhalten von Soldat Snake Dog, aber der ist doch perma gebannt oder? Kann man dann noch immer pn´s schreiben?!


ja hab ich ja auch 42 min... nein kann man nicht man kann nicht mal mehr auf buffed gehen. aber meine quote hat halt keiner beachtet o.O


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Wundert mich auch, wie kann der noch PMs schreiben?
Erfahrungsgemäß kann man das mit Permabann nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja hab ich ja auch 42 min... nein kann man nicht man kann nicht mal mehr auf buffed gehen. aber meine quote hat halt keiner beachtet o.O


Ich hab den selbst nicht gelesen von dir oO
Naja ich wundere mich acuh...
Statement pls mods^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. Juli 2009)

Hab mich auch gewundert, denn vor einer Stunde war er noch dabei den Nachtschwärmer zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hab mich auch gewundert, denn vor einer Stunde war er noch dabei den Nachtschwärmer zu lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da hat doch Nox gepfuscht *gg*


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab den selbst nicht gelesen von dir oO
> Naja ich wundere mich acuh...
> Statement pls mods^^


das komische ist nur das er sich daraufhin noch einen account gemacht hat^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das komische ist nur das er sich daraufhin noch einen account gemacht hat^^


Joa... also eigentlich kann man nur pm´s noch verschicken und thread lesen wenn man ne Zeitsperre hat... 
Aber doch net bei nen perm bann? oO


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. Juli 2009)

Hmm evt hat Nox nur einen 1 Tag bann gegeben?


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hmm evt hat Nox nur einen 1 Tag bann gegeben?


Wenn der typi aber vorher schon mind. 5 accounts hatte die alle perma banned wurden?!


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Falathrim schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jup.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn der typi aber vorher schon mind. 5 accounts hatte die alle perma banned wurden?!



Er hat vllt unabsichtlich den falschen "Banbutton" oder so geklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw lagt Youtube bei euch auch gerade ein bisschen?
Edit: Es lagt doch nicht, lag an etwas anderem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Armes Trolli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn der typi aber vorher schon mind. 5 accounts hatte die alle perma banned wurden?!


klarer fall für galileo mystery


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Blurayplayer in Freeware? 
Testen kannst du es mit einem Blurayplayer.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Er hat vllt unabsichtlich den falschen "Banbutton" oder so geklickt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Eigentlich gibt man doch beim bannen ne zahl ein wie lange der Account gebannt ist? Oder ist das nur beim permbannen? hmmm -.-


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

bei tess05 steht als titel buffed hacker... vlt ist er ein hacker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bei tess05 steht als titel buffed hacker... vlt ist er ein hacker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hahahahahhahaha. Der war gut.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. Juli 2009)

NEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNN
Eben wurden alle Scrubs folgen auf Youtube gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein leben hat keinen Sinn mehr. 



> oNoize  (vor 22 Minuten)
> Sooooooo Leute .. der Tag musste irgendwann kommen .... es war nur eine Frage der Zeit ... jetzt isses 01:52 und ich sehe eine große dicke Verwarnung auf der Hauptseite das ich doch bitte alles Löschen sollte ... um mir nicht selber Probleme zu machen werde ich das natürlich tun ... jeder der sich bissel auskennt wusste das der Tag kommen würde ... also net traurig sein ... war&#65279; aber ganz lustig so lang es dauerte mit euch allen


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bei tess05 steht als titel buffed hacker... vlt ist er ein hacker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.stophiphop.com/modules/news/art...php?storyid=184 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hahahahahhahaha. Der war gut.


war ja auch ein scherz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> soo meister, hab mal 2 fragen. (kp ob du da ahnung von hast, aber du bist nun mal grad da^^)
> 
> gibt es blu ray player als free ware und wie find ich raus ob mein moni die filme in vernünftiger quali darstellen kann?
> 
> ...


Soz, überlesen

Muss ehrlich sagen dass ich das nicht weiß. Ich hab kein Blu-Ray-Laufwerk o.ä.

Was die Darstellung angeht:

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne muss sowohl die Grafikkarte als auch der Moni HDMI unterstützen, damit du Blu-Ray gucken kannst ;D


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNN
> Eben wurden alle Scrubs folgen auf Youtube gelöscht
> 
> 
> ...


Tja. Versuchs doch mal mit myvideo


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

so leute ich bin mall in der heia gn8


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNN
> Eben wurden alle Scrubs folgen auf Youtube gelöscht
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt da ne wunderbare Lösung:
Einfach die Staffeln kaufen, kannst es sogar bei amazon.co.uk oder so bestellen, das ist vermutlich aktueller als das was du hier bekommst. 

Hab alleine in meiner alten Klasse 4 Leute oder so gehabt die alle Staffeln auf DVD hatten...und im Freundeskreis nochn paar ;D


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Soz, überlesen
> 
> Muss ehrlich sagen dass ich das nicht weiß. Ich hab kein Blu-Ray-Laufwerk o.ä.
> 
> ...


ich hab ne hd 4850, da gibs keine probs.
nur der moni macht atm nich mit. vllt wenn ich mal geld hab^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so leute ich bin mall in der heia gn8



N8


----------



## Ol@f (28. Juli 2009)

Abönd. Was geht hier so ab? Kann nicht schlafen...


----------



## Ol@f (28. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNN
> Eben wurden alle Scrubs folgen auf Youtube gelöscht
> 
> 
> ...



Noch kann man se sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Noch kann man se sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja du kannst sie immer noch downloaden. Du musst dich aber beeilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

So und nacht!
*Türe zuschmeiß*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Noch kann man se sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich nicht bei mir kommt immer dass es vom Nutzer entfernt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (28. Juli 2009)

Also, ich guck jetzt grad Staffel 7 von JohnRamboman.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab ne hd 4850, da gibs keine probs.
> nur der moni macht atm nich mit. vllt wenn ich mal geld hab^^


Och glaub mir, die Dreistigkeit mancher Hersteller ist teilweise ziemlich schockierend...die verbauen gerne mal nicht einmal DVI ;D

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1939977
Ist mal ein Epic Thread für die Buffed-Community, einfach klasse die Umfrage

Nacht Razyl


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. Juli 2009)

Ach so ich habe immer die von Onoize geschaut.


----------



## Ol@f (28. Juli 2009)

Joa, vorher hab ich die Klick Playlist geguckt, die auch noch geht.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

nüx mehr los?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nüx mehr los?



Nope.

Bin auch mal weg. N8


----------



## Ol@f (28. Juli 2009)

Joa, guck grad Scrubs weiter. Mir ist langweilig und ich kann net schlafen ;/


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auch mal weg.

Gn8


----------



## mastergamer (28. Juli 2009)

Ich auch, gute Nacht.


----------



## Ol@f (28. Juli 2009)

Sonst noch wer da?^^


----------



## izabul (28. Juli 2009)

ja ich^^


----------



## Kronas (28. Juli 2009)

moin, ab morgen müsst ihr 2 wochen ohne mich auskommen, urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (28. Juli 2009)

Wer will morgen meine 10 Stunden Schicht machen? Hab da keine Lust drauf^^


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Wer will morgen meine 10 Stunden Schicht machen? Hab da keine Lust drauf^^


oh ein mondryx wb alte socke


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> moin, ab morgen müsst ihr 2 wochen ohne mich auskommen, urlaub
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das schaffen wir schon... das schaffen wir schon


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. Juli 2009)

Palim palim


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


BRILLE \o/


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> moin, ab morgen müsst ihr 2 wochen ohne mich auskommen, urlaub
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wiee furchtbaar :-D

huhu brille =)

np: Brokencyde - Yellow Bus "I'm Not A Fan, But The Kids Like It" BREE BREE!!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> BRILLE \o/






riesentrolli schrieb:


> wiee furchtbaar :-D
> 
> huhu brille =)


heyho \o/

btw... heute mit pala on, 1k gold für dualspecc gefarmt und gleich imbaheal0r skillen xD


----------



## Crackmack (28. Juli 2009)

möp hai

btw BRILLE DU SUCHTI O.o


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> heyho \o/


Du kleiner *****
Beantworte lieber meine PN´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> möp hai
> 
> btw BRILLE DU SUCHTI O.o


wieso suchti? o_O



Razyl schrieb:


> Du kleiner *****
> Beantworte lieber meine PN´s
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn ich wüsste, wieso das nicht klappt würd ich es wohl beheben versuchen O_o


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn ich wüsste, wieso das nicht klappt würd ich es wohl beheben versuchen O_o


Neues ICQ draufhauen und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du verpasst ja all die tollen (oder weniger tollen) Narichten! das geht so nicht


----------



## Crackmack (28. Juli 2009)

Einfach so


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Neues ICQ draufhauen und gut ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schick sie halt per pn


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schick sie halt per pn


Dat können die Mods lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dat können die Mods lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was hast du denn für schlimme sachen vor?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dat können die Mods lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was ihnen nach dieser nachricht auch gar nicht mehr in den sinn kommen würde... -.-


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was hast du denn für schlimme sachen vor?


Hm Brille beleidigen, Brille beleidigen, irgendetwas schwachsinniges und Brille beleidigen


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was hast du denn für schlimme sachen vor?


freie liebe xDD


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> freie liebe xDD


Öhem 100% daneben


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juli 2009)

Aloha


----------



## Crackmack (28. Juli 2009)

Hai


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

hi brille und webäh


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Juli 2009)

moin ihr nachteulen ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Juli 2009)

ich glaub wir schaffen es noch auf mit 4500 seiten ^^ hier im forum


----------



## Crackmack (28. Juli 2009)

EULE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> EULE
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALT


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ich glaub wir schaffen es noch auf mit 4500 seiten ^^ hier im forum


? o_O
und danke @ tabuno


----------



## Crackmack (28. Juli 2009)

Pfff aber trozdem gut


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ? o_O
> und danke @ tabuno


Du bist ein sehr mieser Hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist ein sehr mieser Hund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das fidnest du vll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ich glaub wir schaffen es noch auf mit 4500 seiten ^^ hier im forum


http://z0r.de/?id=119

Kein Kommentar ...


----------



## Crackmack (28. Juli 2009)

o.O


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das fidnest du vll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, du kannst nichtmal im ICQ ordentlich on kommen... n00b 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das fidnest du vll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast kein icq mehr? und dabei will ich unbedingt ma mit dir reden =(


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

yay städteplaner an die wand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und dabei will ich unbedingt ma mit dir reden =(


*Keks und Milch rüberschieb*


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2009)

Oh gott! CoD4 ist ja kurz...


----------



## Crackmack (28. Juli 2009)

Ohh noez keine brille mehr im icq


----------



## Crackmack (28. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> yay städteplaner an die wand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wtf rosa youtube o.O


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> wtf rosa youtube o.O


lol weniger süchteln wenn dich das überrascht XD


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Juli 2009)

hehe zu dem link.  Meine mit 4500 seiten das wir noch min die 10000 knacken ^^ hier in dem thread


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh gott! CoD4 ist ja kurz...


Und weiter?


----------



## Crackmack (28. Juli 2009)

Aja trolli ich kann ne ganze weile net süchteln der laptop is nimmer zu reparieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hehe zu dem link.  Meine mit 4500 seiten das wir noch min die 10000 knacken ^^ hier in dem thread



Achso xD.
Soviel Interpretationsvermögen ... konnte ich nicht mehr aufbringen, wunderte mich halt ("Häh, wir sind doch schon über 4500") =P


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

nochma 4,5k sin aber 9k o_O


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Juli 2009)

hups schlauer hund biste ^^


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nochma 4,5k sin aber 9k o_O


Hmm ... recht er hat ...

Ich zieh mir mal n bissel Ecchi rein...


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und weiter?



Es ist verdammt kurz... ich habe heute nachmittag angefangen und bin jetzt schon fertig...
Außerdem ist die Story dämlich und das dauernde Wechsel nervt genauso wie wieder das übliche "Spezialeinheit-Held" Szenario anstatt "Einfacher Soldat im Krieg"...


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist verdammt kurz... ich habe heute nachmittag angefangen und bin jetzt schon fertig...
> Außerdem ist die Story dämlich und das dauernde Wechsel nervt genauso wie wieder das übliche "Spezialeinheit-Held" Szenario anstatt "Einfacher Soldat im Krieg"...


Und wer hat jemals behauptet das die Story in einen CoD teil wahnsinnig gut ist? Das ist halt Popcorn kino und macht ziemlich viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2009)

Ich habe keine überragende Story erwartet... aber das es SO dermaßen dumm und "das übliche" ist nervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2009)

Das einzige was eh komisch war... diese extremlangen Sterbeszenen bzw. die letzte Szene... ist etwas SEHR makaber...


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich habe keine überragende Story erwartet... aber das es SO dermaßen dumm und "das übliche" ist nervt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dermaßen dumm? naja...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

*keine lust auf kochen hab und dosenravioli aufmach*
afk <-<


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *keine lust auf kochen hab und dosenravioli aufmach*


Mmmh ... Dosenravioli. Mjam Mjam <3


----------



## Medmius (28. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das einzige was eh komisch war... diese extremlangen Sterbeszenen bzw. die letzte Szene... ist etwas SEHR makaber...



Ich finds irgendwie echt beschissen, dass einfach jeder ausser der Spieler selbst stirbt.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das einzige was eh komisch war... diese extremlangen Sterbeszenen bzw. die letzte Szene... ist etwas SEHR makaber...


wieso makaber?


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2009)

Fünf minuten lang als atomarverseuchte halbleiche durch andere Leichen und Trümmer zu stapfen finde ich etwas makaber... also das als komplette eigene Sequenz... die nur Ziel hat zu sterben...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Mmmh ... Dosenravioli. Mjam Mjam <3



hm beim campen haben die besser geschmeckt :\


Selor schrieb:


> Fünf minuten lang als atomarverseuchte halbleiche durch andere Leichen und Trümmer zu stapfen finde ich etwas makaber... also das als komplette eigene Sequenz... die nur Ziel hat zu sterben...


das war aber nicht die letzte sequenz 
achja und als sequenz, die nur zum ziel hat zu sterben: präsident am anfang


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Fünf minuten lang als atomarverseuchte halbleiche durch andere Leichen und Trümmer zu stapfen finde ich etwas makaber... also das als komplette eigene Sequenz... die nur Ziel hat zu sterben...


Tjo, willkommen im Spiel. Wer das zu ernst nimmt...


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm beim campen haben die besser geschmeckt :\


Da war dann ja auch noch "Natur" Bonus dabei ... dann schmeckt alles besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Da war dann ja auch noch "Natur" Bonus dabei ... dann schmeckt alles besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo...^^
aber zuhause hat den toilettenbonus *fg*


----------



## Kronas (28. Juli 2009)

man sieht sich in 2 wochen, bin off


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

PM-Flood-Sperre aktiviert. Du kannst noch bis 28.07.2009, 22:59 keine neue Nachricht schreiben. Diese Funktion wurde von der Administration aktiviert um Bots zu unterbinden.
man ich hasse das -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> PM-Flood-Sperre aktiviert. Du kannst noch bis 28.07.2009, 22:59 keine neue Nachricht schreiben. Diese Funktion wurde von der Administration aktiviert um Bots zu unterbinden.
> man ich hasse das -.-


pn speicher ist eh voll... kb grad, was zu löschen.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pn speicher ist eh voll... kb grad, was zu löschen.


Mach dein ICQ neu chalalalala


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pn speicher ist eh voll... kb grad, was zu löschen.


bin erst bei 50 % oder so^^ man jetzt leer den pls ._.


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber zuhause hat den toilettenbonus *fg*


Lol xD 
Passend zur Sig =P


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin erst bei 50 % oder so^^ man jetzt leer den pls ._.


nä, kb ._.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nä, kb ._.


Mieser mieser hund


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nä, kb ._.


is aber wichtig, tu es für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> is aber wichtig, tu es für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


...
ich install lieber icq neu


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo...^^
> aber zuhause hat den tittönbonus *fg*


soso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich geh mir mal noch n kakao machen <3


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ...
> ich install lieber icq neu


nimm qip ich befehle dir!


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nimm qip ich befehle dir!


Wad fürn ding?

btw: warum trinkst du Kakao?


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> soso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kein bier? das wundert mich aber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ brille jo ok mach hinne zack zack


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wad fürn ding?
> 
> btw: warum trinkst du Kakao?



quiet internet pager
und kakao trinke ich weil kakao geil is


Tabuno schrieb:


> kein bier? das wundert mich aber.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


is keins mehr da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> soso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja halt das ma 4 tage... xD



Tabuno schrieb:


> kein bier? das wundert mich aber.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jaja chill ma


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jaja chill ma


nene mir is grad nich so zum chillen :<
@trolli jo kakao roxx aber nur am morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

is das auf arte grad die unzensierte scarface version?


----------



## Kangrim (28. Juli 2009)

Ich trink immer wasser kakao. hab mir dafür extra pulver geholt. schmeckt viel geiler als milch kakao.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich trink immer wasser kakao. hab mir dafür extra pulver geholt. schmeckt viel geiler als milch kakao.^^


ich hasse das... original mit milch ef teh weh


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Tassimo gut. Ich mach mir jetzt gleich ma ein Kakao. Das geht sehr schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hasse das... original mit milch ef teh weh


Einmal stimmt deine Meinung mit meiner übermein=)


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

nesquik ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nesquik ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


niemals  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Und zurück.


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Boah ich hasse mein Pc, der stürzt andauern ab usw.
Und vor einem oder zwei Tagen lief die Garantie ab.


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nesquik ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rewe Hausmarke äf tä wä



Skatero schrieb:


> Boah ich hasse mein Pc, der stürzt andauern ab usw.
> Und vor einem oder zwei Tagen lief die Garantie ab.


Sowas nennt man timing =P


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Und wieder wahnsinnig tolle Schleichwerbung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://razyl.wordpress.com/2009/07/28/das-...wicklerstudios/


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Rewe Hausmarke äf tä wä
> 
> 
> Sowas nennt man timing =P


Ein Bluescreen, einmal ist es einfach schwarz geworden und einmal ist das Bild einfach stehen geblieben und es machte so drrrrrrr.

Wenigstens ist noch der Pc von meinem Kollegen da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (28. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Boah ich hasse mein Pc, der stürzt andauern ab usw.
> Und vor einem oder zwei Tagen lief die Garantie ab.


genau das gleiche mit meiner alten Grafikkarte ö


----------



## Ol@f (28. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ein Bluescreen, einmal ist es einfach schwarz geworden und einmal ist das Bild einfach stehen geblieben und es machte so drrrrrrr.
> 
> Wenigstens ist noch der Pc von meinem Kollegen da.
> 
> ...


Vielleicht das Innenleben deines PCs etwas dreckig.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. Juli 2009)

Juten abend Sach ich ma neben Bei Mein PC weiter Neu Einrichte >_>


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Vielleicht das Innenleben deines PCs etwas dreckig.


Nein hab ihn sogar noch gereinigt. Vielleicht werde ich mal etwas professionelleres zum Putzen benützen.
Pinsel und Staubsauger sind ja nicht wirklich das Beste.
Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass es immer ein bisschen nach verbranntem schmeckt, das könnte der Staub sein.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass es immer ein bisschen nach verbranntem schmeckt, das könnte der Staub sein.


schmeckt? o_O
leckst du am innenleben?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schmeckt? o_O
> leckst du am innenleben?



xD Rofl ^^


----------



## Aero_one (28. Juli 2009)

So ... ich hau mich mal vorn Läppi. Bis später ...(maybe)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schmeckt? o_O
> leckst du am innenleben?


Nein. Das übernehmen meine Diener für mich.

Zum Glück habe ich mein neuer Pc schon bald und kein so Fertig-Pc-Müll.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein hab ihn sogar noch gereinigt. Vielleicht werde ich mal etwas professionelleres zum Putzen benützen.
> Pinsel und Staubsauger sind ja nicht wirklich das Beste.
> Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass es immer ein bisschen nach verbranntem schmeckt, das könnte der Staub sein.


ich wette du bist irgendwo gegen gekommen.


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich wette du bist irgendwo gegen gekommen.


Es war schon vorher so, sonst hätte ich ihn nicht geputzt.
Und ich passe bei solchen Sachen eigentlich immer gut auf.


----------



## Ol@f (28. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich mein neuer Pc schon bald und kein so Fertig-Pc-Müll.


Selbstgebaut?


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Brille, was nu mit ICQ?


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

da fällt mir ein ich will schon seit monaten gucken welches kabel ich vergessen hab, weshalb mein front usb nich mehr geht XDD


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille, was nu mit ICQ?


habs deinstalled...
aber vorm erneuten installen hab ich mirn wasser geholt und hatte dann kb mehr...
:S


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Selbstgebaut?


Nein. Painschkees hat ihn mir netterweise zusammengestellt und ich hab ihn dann bestellt.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> habs deinstalled...
> aber vorm erneuten installen hab ich mirn wasser geholt und hatte dann kb mehr...
> :S


Du bist so ein Honk oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist so ein Honk oO




ist zwar horst und nicht honk.... aber passt iwie grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (28. Juli 2009)

Ja Brille du bist n Honk why deinstallierst du das auch? o.o


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist so ein Honk oO



Aber du Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

*im laufenden pc rumfummel*


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ja Brille du bist n Honk why deinstallierst du das auch? o.o


lies die vorigen seiten.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Aber du Razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was willste=?


----------



## Crackmack (28. Juli 2009)

Ohh noez blade


----------



## Crackmack (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lies die vorigen seiten.


;/ zu faul erzähl


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. Juli 2009)

Hallö Ich Bin euer Schlimmster Albtraum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ;/ zu faul erzähl


kb



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hallö Ich Bin euer Schlimmster Albtraum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist ein nackter clown, der blaue tulpen hinterm puff verkauft?


----------



## Crackmack (28. Juli 2009)

Ne mein schlimmster Albtraum is immer noch Carcha


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

ahh comedy street geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hallö Ich Bin euer Schlimmster Albtraum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhem nein, eher die schlimmste Witzfigur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Tabuno: XXL?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist ein nackter clown, der blaue tulpen hinterm puff verkauft?



O_o LoL


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ;/ zu faul erzähl


Brille hat ICQ angepinkelt, das hatte ICQ gestört und es ging nicht mehr.
Jetzt braucht er ein neues ICQ.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

wo zur hölle sind meine front usb kabel hin??


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wo zur hölle sind meine front usb kabel hin??


hab se gegessen, sry :<


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Brille installier dein ICQ neu!!!11111


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wo zur hölle sind meine front usb kabel hin??


tschuldigung... ich war so hungrig und kabelsalat ist so gut


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille installier dein ICQ neu!!!11111



Du hast das einself vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem nein, eher die schlimmste Witzfigur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ne das normale


----------



## 2boon4you (28. Juli 2009)

ih Icq oO


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ne das normale


Ah gut, XXL ist sooooo mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass Wordpress toll ist ? :X


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ah gut, XXL ist sooooo mies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hör auf, hier mehr oder weniger indirekt für deinen schrottblog zu werben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hör auf, hier mehr oder weniger indirekt für deinen schrottblog zu werben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In dem satz fällt kein Wort oder ein Link zu meinen "schrottblog" oO
Ich finde nur Wordpress toll mehr nicht


----------



## Tabuno (29. Juli 2009)

dann hier brille rrs09 ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wieder wahnsinnig tolle Schleichwerbung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Razyl schrieb:


> In dem satz fällt kein Wort oder ein Link zu meinen "schrottblog" oO
> Ich finde nur Wordpress toll mehr nicht



nach oben genannten satz erwähnen, dass wordpress toll ist... alles klar, du willst nur sagen, dass wordpress toll ist.
ich glaub dir zu 100%...


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

ohh. das kabel war eingesteckt XDD
nu muss ich rausfinden warum die usb ports nich funzen...


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nach oben genannten satz erwähnen, dass wordpress toll ist... alles klar, du willst nur sagen, dass wordpress toll ist.
> ich glaub dir zu 100%...


Das erstgenannte war ein wenig Schleichwerbung, das andere war nur auf Wordpress.com bezogen samt der Blogsoftware mehr nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das erstgenannte war ein wenig Schleichwerbung, das andere war nur auf Wordpress.com bezogen samt der Blogsoftware mehr nicht.


klar


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nach oben genannten satz erwähnen, dass wordpress toll ist... alles klar, du willst nur sagen, dass wordpress toll ist.
> ich glaub dir zu 100%...




Har har ^^


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2009)

Hmm wieso machen meine Kopfhörer keinen Ton. -.-


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> klar


Ist halt so...
aber klar, Herr Brille hat ja immer recht...


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist halt so...
> aber klar, Herr Brille hat ja immer recht...


klar


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm wieso machen meine Kopfhörer keinen Ton. -.-



Vllt einstecken Anmachen Etc xD


----------



## 2boon4you (29. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm wieso machen meine Kopfhörer keinen Ton. -.-


Mute? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Vllt einstecken Anmachen Etc xD


Also gehen tun sie schon. Z.B. die Windows-Töne gehen, aber Youtube und Co. geht nicht.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist halt so...
> aber klar, Herr Brille hat ja immer recht...


ach komm sei ruhig. wir sind zu schlau für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also gehen tun sie schon. Z.B. die Windows-Töne gehen, aber Youtube und Co. geht nicht.



Hm PC restarten Hilft meistens ^^


----------



## Ol@f (29. Juli 2009)

Maan, das Lied http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEfFbuT3I6A...feature=related ist so scheiße schwer zu spielen, die 16tel Triolen mach mich einfach nur fertig ;I

@Skatero
Vielleicht Tonregler bei Youtube und Co ausgestellt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm PC restarten Hilft meistens ^^


Ok hat genützt. Danke

Von meinem Pc bin ich mir das halt nicht gewohnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nerven euch auch Vista-Hasser?
Ich schon. Heute war noch ein anderer Kolleg bei mir, der spielt auch BF Heroes.
Er war schlechter als sonst und dann sagte er die ganze Zeit Sachen wie: "Man scheiss Vista." Weil es anscheinend bei XP immer viel besser läuft. Das ist sooo nervig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nerven euch auch Vista-Hasser?
> Ich schon. Heute war noch ein anderer Kolleg bei mir, der spielt auch BF Heroes.
> Er war schlechter als sonst und dann sagte er die ganze Zeit Sachen wie: "Man scheiss Vista." Weil es anscheinend bei XP immer viel besser läuft. Das ist sooo nervig.
> 
> ...


Vista warn Riesenfail von Microsoft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leb damit :X


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vista warn Riesenfail von Microsoft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Am Anfang war Vista vielleicht nicht so der Hammer, aber jetzt ist es ganz in Ordnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte nie Probleme mit Vista. Vista hat nur einen schlechten Ruf. Mehr nicht.

Achja ich merke gerade, dass

ganz gut ist.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achja ich merke gerade, dass
> ganz gut ist.


is nurn fanmix, und da ist der megamix um einiges geiler.
ansonsten ist angerfist ber schon nice


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Am Anfang war Vista war vielleicht Vista nicht so der Hammer, aber jetzt ist es ganz in Ordnung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Vista hatte einen scheiß start. Ergo, ruf kaputt, das OS kannste wegwerfen.
Gothic 3 hatte einen scheiß start. Ergo, ruf kaputt, das Spiel kannste wegwerfen.
Beide wurden gepatcht und laufen heute stabil...
Merkst du was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vista hatte einen scheiß start. Ergo, ruf kaputt, das OS kannste wegwerfen.
> Gothic 3 hatte einen scheiß start. Ergo, ruf kaputt, das Spiel kannste wegwerfen.
> Beide wurden gepatcht und laufen heute stabil...
> Merkst du was?
> ...


gothic 3 hab ich ungepatcht durchgespielt, vista aber nie ungepatcht benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (29. Juli 2009)

> Boah ich hasse mein Pc, der stürzt andauern ab usw.Und vor einem oder zwei Tagen lief die Garantie ab.





> Also gehen tun sie schon. Z.B. die Windows-Töne gehen, aber Youtube und Co. geht nicht.


Vielleicht liegts daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts daran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein ich bin ja nicht an meinem Pc.


----------



## Ol@f (29. Juli 2009)

das war auf


> Nerven euch auch Vista-Hasser?


bezogen


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2009)

Aber das war auch nicht auf meinem Pc. Oder versteh ich dich jetzt falsch?


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gothic 3 hab ich ungepatcht durchgespielt, vista aber nie ungepatcht benutzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Blöder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. Juli 2009)

Sagt der oberspammer

Btw IHR suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

gnaaah ich will das radical hype album. jetz sofort!!!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagt der oberspammer
> 
> Btw IHR suchtis
> 
> ...



Ihr Spammort doch Beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (29. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber das war auch nicht auf meinem Pc. Oder versteh ich dich jetzt falsch?



Naja, jetzt ist es eh net mehr witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du, als Vista-User (wenn ich es jetzt richtig rausgelesen hab), beschwerst dich grad dauernd über dein PC  <---> Jetzt den Bezug zu Vista, warum manche es hassen.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagt der oberspammer
> 
> Btw IHR suchtis
> 
> ...


Wieso oberSPAMMER? nur weil ichen paar mehr beiträge als du habe bin ich gleichen Spammer ....
Und du bist der Suchti hier


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

ja Jetzt Führ alle was Zum Mitsingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nUPVvLFAO8


----------



## Crackmack (29. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso oberSPAMMER? nur weil ichen paar mehr beiträge als du habe bin ich gleichen Spammer ....
> Und du bist der Suchti hier


n paar is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Naja, jetzt ist es eh net mehr witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das liegt bestimmt an der Hardware. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

*ansichten eines clowns suchen geh*
*find*
*damit auf klo geh*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *ansichten eines clowns suchen geh*
> *find*
> *damit auf klo geh*



Du Perverser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt habe ich Pöse gedanken danke ;P 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBVboy_K3Lg <--- CHALA HEY CHALA ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *ansichten eines clowns suchen geh*
> *find*
> *damit auf klo geh*


musst du fappieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)




----------



## Crackmack (29. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBVboy_K3Lg <--- CHALA HEY CHALA ^^


1 ma reicht o.O


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> n paar is gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sind nur 10.000 mehr... na und?


----------



## Ol@f (29. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das liegt bestimmt an der Hardware.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa, glaub ich zwar auch, aber "hätte" gut in dem Augenblick passen können. :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> 1 ma reicht o.O



Nö Wolle Und dan Ein rasanter Übergang auf was Krankes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

SABER RYDER \o/


----------



## Crackmack (29. Juli 2009)

Der erste hat n Schweizerkreuz am Pferd \o/


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Der erste hat n Schweizerkreuz am Pferd \o/


Das ist doch egal oO
Der soundtrack ist epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> musst du fappieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


willst du vorbeikommen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> willst du vorbeikommen?


hm hamburg... weiter weg...
und dann noch für sowas... :\


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm hamburg... weiter weg...
> und dann noch für sowas... :\


Dir gefällt doch sowas OO


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dir gefällt doch sowas OO


trolli ist aber keine frau :\


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

Wo ist eigentlich Lilly? Wieso ist die nicht hier? :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Lilly? Wieso ist die nicht hier? :>


die ist traurig:


Grüne schrieb:


> Im Forum ziemlich witzlos, da man immer obendrüber gucken kann, was gepackt wurde.
> Somit mutiert es zum bloßen Aufzählspiel.





Lillyan schrieb:


> Dem muss ich leider zustimmen.


denn sie musste mir leider zustimmen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Lilly? Wieso ist die nicht hier? :>



Die is heiern gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die ist traurig:
> 
> 
> denn sie musste mir leider zustimmen
> ...


Ich bin auch immer traurig, wenn ich dir zustimmen muss



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Die is heiern gegangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Heiern = schlafen?
Wenn ja, nein ist sie nicht, denn sie ist im IRC noch on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

uber tattoo http://www.huber-verlag.de/daten/newspool/...3_1original.jpg


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heiern = schlafen?
> Wenn ja, nein ist sie nicht, denn sie ist im IRC noch on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Äh die is nich Im IRC On O_o


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> uber tattoo http://www.huber-verlag.de/daten/newspool/...3_1original.jpg


w00t behaarte schultern? o_O


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> w00t behaarte schultern? o_O


ich denke das is n oberschenkel


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich denke das is n oberschenkel


dann sind sackhaare oben und rechts kniehaare.. oô


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann sind sackhaare oben und rechts kniehaare.. oô



Na lecker >_> 

ich Bin leicht Müde


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann sind sackhaare oben und rechts kniehaare.. oô


Boah Brille -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

geniales lied...


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

So ich leg mich mal schlafen... nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich leg mich mal schlafen... nacht


gn8


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

geniales lied...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich leg mich mal schlafen... nacht



ja schlaf Gut ne ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> geniales lied...


diese bridge kommt soo verdammt geil. ich will dass das album fertig is und die jungz dann wieder live sehn!!!!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

naja ich sage dan auch gleich mal gutenacht


----------



## Anduris (29. Juli 2009)

hallo ferunde


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> hallo ferunde


geh zurück in deinen wow thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. Juli 2009)

Ja geh weg wer auch immer du bist


----------



## Anduris (29. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ja geh weg wer auch immer du bist


Wer bist du denn? LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (29. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> geh zurück in deinen wow thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sagt wer?! oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ja geh weg wer auch immer du bist



Geh du doch weg Ò_ó


----------



## Crackmack (29. Juli 2009)

Nö ich bin nich müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> sagt wer?! oO


ICH! oO


----------



## Anduris (29. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ICH! oO


aha bist du der chef hier oder was?


----------



## Tabuno (29. Juli 2009)

hallo andu ich hab eben ne sms von deiner mutti gekriegt. da steht drin du sollst jetzt ins bett sonst gibts ein donnerwetter o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> aha bist du der chef hier oder was?


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...=who&t=7250
zumindest stellvertretend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. Juli 2009)

Sowas ähnliches hab ich auch gekriegt aber von deiner mutter tabuno :O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches hab ich auch gekriegt aber von deiner mutter tabuno :O



Lass seine mama ausm spiel und ich lass deine Ausm Keller O_o


----------



## Crackmack (29. Juli 2009)

hey ich hab melih im n8schwärmer posten überholt \o/

god damn blade das war so 1938 o.O


----------



## Tabuno (29. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches hab ich auch gekriegt aber von deiner mutter tabuno :O


meine mama schläft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

hmm ich komm auf schwizzer dütsch einfach nich klar. wers abkann checkt http://www.jamendo.com/de/artist/oli2nd


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hmm ich komm auf schwizzer dütsch einfach nich klar. wers abkann checkt http://www.jamendo.com/de/artist/oli2nd



Bleib mir weg damit >_>


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hmm ich komm auf schwizzer dütsch einfach nich klar. wers abkann checkt http://www.jamendo.com/de/artist/oli2nd


Hä? Wie? Wo? Was?


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

na der link da XD


----------



## Ol@f (29. Juli 2009)

Haha, der bairische Dialekt, zu nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wers abkann checkt


Was meinst du damit? Man solls für dich abchecken oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. Juli 2009)

re 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



scheiss PS 4 will nicht richtig laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

hör uff mit dem söllner -.- ich kann bayrsich nich ab

grad gemerkt dass ich to the 5 boroughs gar nich in 320 gerippt hab. das wird sofort geändert


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit? Man solls für dich abchecken oder wie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn dir der dialekt nix ausmacht sollst du dir das mal anhören


----------



## Ol@f (29. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hör uff mit dem söllner -.- ich kann bayrsich nich ab
> 
> grad gemerkt dass ich to the 5 boroughs gar nich in 320 gerippt hab. das wird sofort geändert


Joa, ist zwar auch nicht so mein Fall, aber es hört sich zur Abwechslung doch mal ganz witzig an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn dir der dialekt nix ausmacht sollst du dir das mal anhören


Und dann?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und dann?


kannste dich freuen.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und dann?


das is mir doch egal


----------



## Crackmack (29. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw es gibt ne ps4 o.O


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Jigsaw es gibt ne ps4 o.O


grundlegende satzzeichen 4tw


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das is mir doch egal


Hmmm...


----------



## Crackmack (29. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Jigsaw es gibt ne ps4? o.O


fixd


----------



## Tabuno (29. Juli 2009)

bin mal schlafen gn8 @ all


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

\o/ ich habe einfluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Jigsaw es gibt ne ps4 o.O



Jop hab sie mir heute gekauft. Hammer teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne ich meinte Photoshop 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich bring den Kack nicht zum laufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> fixd



Hm Schon besser ^^

 BZW Fix`d


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ne ich meinte Photoshop 4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hast irgendwelchen Schrott gedownloadet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ah nein. Wir, die Leute hier im Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , sind ja alles ehrliche Leute.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hast irgendwelchen Schrott gedownloadet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne mein Bruder hat es mir geschenkt. Aber keine Ahnung woher er es hat xP


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2009)

Was ist Cthullu?


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was ist Cthullu?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cthulhu


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

verdammt warum hab ich das jetz erst entdeckt?


----------



## Ol@f (29. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli, wie machst egtl den Rahmen so toll rosa?


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> riesentrolli, wie machst egtl den Rahmen so toll rosa?


so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (29. Juli 2009)

hmm, k danke. werds gleich ma ausprobieren.



klappt. wuhu.


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt weiss ich auch nicht wie das komische Vieh aussieht.

Egal. Ich geh mal schlafen.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich auch nicht wie das komische Vieh aussieht.
> 
> Egal. Ich geh mal schlafen.
> 
> Gute Nacht.


http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=...=20060730190601
?... -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich auch nicht wie das komische Vieh aussieht.
> 
> Egal. Ich geh mal schlafen.
> 
> Gute Nacht.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cthulhu --> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cthulhu-Mythos --> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm...nd_R%27lyeh.jpg

oder wie wärs mit http://tinyurl.com/mea7kc


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

bin ma püennen, gn8^^


----------



## Crackmack (29. Juli 2009)

Frühschlafer ihr o.o


----------



## Ol@f (29. Juli 2009)

<---noch da.


----------



## izabul (29. Juli 2009)

ich auch^^


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

ich auch.

bin am converten, taggen und packen.


----------



## Ol@f (29. Juli 2009)

Och joa, ich versuch mich in anderen Foren mehr oder weniger etwas schlau zu lesen.

EDIT: So jetzt hab ich Plan zur SRT, Relationen, Folgen und Reihen (<---nehmen wir net mal im Lk durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Kann jetzt beruhigt schlafen gehen. Nacht.


----------



## Crackmack (29. Juli 2009)

Hai


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)




----------



## Crackmack (29. Juli 2009)

wat n dreck o.O


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)




----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

auch schön



naa gibs jmd hier dem sowas gefällt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. Juli 2009)

mieep?


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> naa gibs jmd hier dem sowas gefällt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein gibts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glorix (29. Juli 2009)

soo und jetzt erheitert mich!


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juli 2009)

Glorix schrieb:


> soo und jetzt erheitert mich!


*Kasten Bier rüberschieb* Erheiter dich selbst ...

Aloha ... btw ...


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

Was haltetihr eigentlich davon, dass unser Formel 1 Mann MICHAEL SCHUMACHER in die Formel 1 zurückkehrt?


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein gibts nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


banausen!



Glorix schrieb:


> soo und jetzt erheitert mich!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was haltetihr eigentlich davon, dass *unser* Formel 1 Mann MICHAEL SCHUMACHER in die Formel 1 zurückkehrt?


wann hab ich den denn gekauft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glorix (29. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> *Kasten Bier rüberschieb* Erheiter dich selbst ...
> 
> Aloha ... btw ...


ich hoffe für dich das es gutes bier ist!



riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


\o/


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

Glorix schrieb:


> \o/


Hm deine Seite ist nett mal so btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Trolli:
Du hast bei Ferrari gar nichts zu melden :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Juli 2009)

Was interessiert es? Die Formel 1 bricht eh bald auseinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was interessiert es? Die Formel 1 bricht eh bald auseinander
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso?
Bis aus BMW ist bisher keiner ausgestiegen, evtl. noch Toyota, der rest hat sich ja gelegt.


----------



## Crackmack (29. Juli 2009)

Die zukunft gehört den Street Racerln (lol)


----------



## Glorix (29. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm deine Seite ist nett mal so btw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vielen dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was haltetihr eigentlich davon, dass unser Formel 1 Mann MICHAEL SCHUMACHER in die Formel 1 zurückkehrt?


Steht des jetzt fest ? Hab heute morgen nur im Radio gehört, das es "gefordert" wird...
Aber naja ... Formel 1 war mal "interessant" (so wie Fussball (lol))

... überlege grade ob ich meiner Freundin nen Ring kaufe. Hab sogar nen nettes Paar gefunden xD ich glaube nur, das sie mich dann umbringt wenn ich se ihr schenke =P



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

Was für Ringe oO


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

sind doch schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (29. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was haltetihr eigentlich davon, dass unser Formel 1 Mann MICHAEL SCHUMACHER in die Formel 1 zurückkehrt?


Steht des nun fest? Ich dachte des wär nur ein Wunschgedanke der Schumifans?


----------



## Tabuno (29. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Steht des nun fest? Ich dachte des wär nur ein Wunschgedanke der Schumifans?


steht fest.
http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/sport/for...1-Comeback.html


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

ui es gibt nu alle alben von fall of efrafa als free download http://www.fallofefrafa.com/home.html


----------



## Lillyan (29. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> steht fest.
> http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/sport/for...1-Comeback.html


Na, dann bin ich mal gespannt... entweder er blamiert sich und muss damit abtreten oder er fährt nochmal vorn mit und wird endgültig zum Helden :>


----------



## Tabuno (29. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Na, dann bin ich mal gespannt... entweder er blamiert sich und muss damit abtreten oder er fährt nochmal vorn mit und wird endgültig zum Helden :>


ich tippe auf ersteres. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Na, dann bin ich mal gespannt... entweder er blamiert sich und muss damit abtreten oder er fährt nochmal vorn mit und wird endgültig zum Helden :>


es heisst endgültig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JeboMetaL (29. Juli 2009)

n abend allesamt
obwohl ich mehr metal höre oder sachen in diesem stil --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EykQK0OOaRU (sry zu dumm zum einbinden), habe ich interessante sachen in anderem stil entdeckt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT_yxs_-J1M <3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jNyr6BJZuI <3

wie findet ihrs?


----------



## Crackmack (29. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich tippe auf ersteres.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


m2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Na, dann bin ich mal gespannt... entweder er blamiert sich und muss damit abtreten oder er fährt nochmal vorn mit und wird endgültig zum Helden :>


Das Auto ist entscheidend am Ende und das Ferrari auto ist mies dieses jahr.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

JeboMetaL schrieb:


> n abend allesamt
> obwohl ich mehr metal höre oder sachen in diesem stil --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EykQK0OOaRU (sry zu dumm zum einbinden), habe ich interessante sachen in anderem stil entdeckt:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT_yxs_-J1M <3
> ...


dead prez sind genial. 2pac... naja


----------



## JeboMetaL (29. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dead prez sind genial. 2pac... naja



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgJ8l5KJeOI?


----------



## mookuh (29. Juli 2009)

Abend 

Und endlich Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> Und endlich Ferien
> 
> ...



SAU! - Schicker Avatar... *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> Und endlich Ferien
> 
> ...


meine sind bald vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> SAU! - Schicker Avatar... *g*


Dein Titel ist veraltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JeboMetaL (29. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> SAU! - Schicker Avatar... *g*




hörst du hip hop, ZAM? *GG*


----------



## mookuh (29. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> SAU! - Schicker Avatar... *g*



;O Endlich NRW und was weiß ich haben schon ewig Ferien endlich Baden-Würtemberg auch


danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat larmina gemacht


----------



## JeboMetaL (29. Juli 2009)

B1ubb fehlt mir


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juli 2009)

JeboMetaL schrieb:


> hörst du hip hop, ZAM? *GG*


Danke, durch den Post musste ich so lachen, das ich meinen Kaffee komplett verschüttet habe, aber es war sehr sehr lustig.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

JeboMetaL schrieb:


> B1ubb fehlt mir


B1ubb ist weg? Juhu \o/


----------



## Crackmack (29. Juli 2009)

Omg noez ein ZAM :O


----------



## JeboMetaL (29. Juli 2009)

Zam könnte ein Name für ein Pokemon sein. Eines, das so aussieht: http://www.elalmanaque.com/Aikos/recursos/girafarig.gif


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

Schönen Guten Abend ^^


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juli 2009)

JeboMetaL schrieb:


> Zam könnte ein Name für ein Pokemon sein. Eines, das so aussieht: http://www.elalmanaque.com/Aikos/recursos/girafarig.gif


http://z0r.de/?id=842 *hust* ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=842 *hust* ...



xD Oh Mein gott xD


----------



## mookuh (29. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=842 *hust* ...



oh my god 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juli 2009)

Jaja ... z0r ist schon was feines =P

Edit: http://z0r.de/?id=162 0o xD


----------



## mookuh (29. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Jaja ... z0r ist schon was feines =P
> 
> Edit: http://z0r.de/?id=162 0o xD




Looool


----------



## JeboMetaL (29. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Jaja ... z0r ist schon was feines =P
> 
> Edit: http://z0r.de/?id=162 0o xD




xDDD


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2009)

JeboMetaL schrieb:


> hörst du hip hop, ZAM? *GG*



Was soll die alberne Frage? =)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=951 <--- so xD


----------



## Tabuno (29. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was soll die alberne Frage? =)


wann kommt dieser postcounter endlich mal zam >.<


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=776 :O


----------



## Fritzche (29. Juli 2009)

Abend

hab grade fast nen Fuchs aufm Parkplatz überfahrn Oo'


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> hab grade fast nen Fuchs aufm Parkplatz überfahrn Oo'


einen feuerfuchs?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> hab grade fast nen Fuchs aufm Parkplatz überfahrn Oo'



Muss man sagen Leide rNur fast was machen die fiecher auch In den Städten?^^


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> hab grade fast nen Fuchs aufm Parkplatz überfahrn Oo'



Soll nach Hühnchen schmecken ... aber naja hast ja net getroffen.


----------



## Fritzche (29. Juli 2009)

also der bei uns hat nen Hsen gejagt :O und das in der Stadt °.°

Und dann hab ich ihn fast mi Skateboard (!) umgekarrt.... jetz hab ich Handfläche aufgekratzt -.-'


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> hab grade fast nen Fuchs aufm Parkplatz überfahrn Oo'


So einen? <- Link


----------



## Lillyan (29. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Muss man sagen Leide rNur fast was machen die fiecher auch In den Städten?^^


Benutzt du firefox?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Benutzt du firefox?



Ne opera Wiso?

ja Oka yden Witz doch Noch Gerallt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (29. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne opera Wiso?


Schade, für Firefox gibts sooooo ein tolles Rechtschreibaddon.


----------



## Crackmack (29. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Schade, für Firefox gibts sooooo ein tolles Rechtschreibaddon.


Schwör wie das?


----------



## Tabuno (29. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Schwör wie das?


würd ich auch gern wissen, aber ich habs ja nicht nötig ;D


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Schwör wie das?


Also da sitzt ein kleiner Mann in deinem Pc. Der kann dann ein Duden downloaden und er überprüft alles, was du schreibst.


----------



## Fritzche (29. Juli 2009)

Wiso Fierefox wier könen doch ale gantz tholl shreiben ^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Schade, für Firefox gibts sooooo ein tolles Rechtschreibaddon.


Gieve Name!


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Schade, für Firefox gibts sooooo ein tolles Rechtschreibaddon.


welches hast du?


----------



## Lillyan (29. Juli 2009)

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/3077


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2009)

Igitt. Haben Insekten schwarzes Blut?
Ich habe nämlich gerade ein Insekt erschlagen, als es auf meinem Arm gelandet ist.
Da hab ich jetzt ein schwarzer Fleck.
Kurz afk das Blut (?) abputzen.


----------



## Tabuno (29. Juli 2009)

der unterstreicht ja jetzt immer die wörter wie lol und auch die kleingeschriebenen sachen ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/3077


Passen Sie Auf! Nicht geignet für Firefox 3.5.1!
Beware! Not suitable for Firefox 3.5.1!

Weiss nicht warum.
Don't know why.

lügt der?


----------



## izabul (29. Juli 2009)

hier bei mir ist grade auch insekt kill den jetzt und gucke was fürne blut farbe der hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (29. Juli 2009)

Ich habs und es funktioniert.

@Tabuno: Das ist auch eher für Leute gedacht die schnell was hinrotzen und dann fix noch den Text lesbar machen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol kannst du dir auch hinzufügen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (29. Juli 2009)

so hi erstma ^^ hab folgendes problem:
Will mich über die Accountverwaltung auf der wow seite einloggen aber funktioniert net weil der sagt der account name wäre falsch aber 
nen anderer, loggt sich über einen battelnet Account über die Hauptseite also wow Accountverwaltung ein und null probleme was is das ??
Kann das sein wenn dem spieler seine Gamecard ausgelaufen is oder weis hier wer rat??


----------



## Tabuno (29. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> @Tabuno: Das ist auch eher für Leute gedacht die schnell was hinrotzen und dann fix noch den Text lesbar machen wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und wo kann ich die wörter hinzufügen?


----------



## Fritzche (29. Juli 2009)

> so hi erstma ^^ hab folgendes problem:
> Will mich über accountverwaltung auf der wow seite einloggen funktioniert net weil der sagt account name falsch aber
> nen anderer loggt sich kreirten battelnet account über die haupt seite also wow accountverwaltung ein und null probleme was is das ??
> kan das sein wen dem spieler seine gamecard ausgelaufen is oder weis hier wer rat




I'm confused 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Groß/Kleinschreibung?


----------



## chopi (29. Juli 2009)

Moin


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> so hi erstma ^^ hab folgendes problem:
> [...]


http://z0r.de/?id=463
Äääh was ?


----------



## Tabuno (29. Juli 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Moin


hi milchtüte
edit: kann mir mal wer eben adblock plus erklären? hab mich mit addons noch nicht beschäftigt. wie blockier ich denn die werbung? :O
ah ok habs hinbekommen^^


----------



## Fritzche (29. Juli 2009)

kommt wer aus Potsdam oder Berlin ? ^^


----------



## Tabuno (29. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> kommt wer aus Potsdam oder Berlin ? ^^


jo hier berlin


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

Nur weil ich ne Lese rechtschreib schwäche habe nur darum Lillyan! =(


----------



## Tabuno (30. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nur weil ich ne Lese rechtschreib schwäche habe nur darum Lillyan! =(


das sagen sie alle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber mal im ernst.. dann bin ich ziemlich erstaunt wieviele leute eine lese-rechtschreibschwäche haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (30. Juli 2009)

> Nur weil ich ne Lese rechtschreib schwäche habe nur darum Lillyan! =(




Mach dir nichts draus...ich hab Dyskalkulie sprich Mathe ist nen problem ^^ aber bin bisher auc so ganz gut klargekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also klappt scho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (30. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus...ich hab Dyskalkulie sprich Mathe ist nen problem ^^ aber bin bisher auc so ganz gut klargekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hab ich bestimmt auch^^ würde die 5 in mathe erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


worauf wolltest denn hinaus mit der frage ob wer in berlin wohnt?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

So Eben Das Ausprobieren ^^


----------



## Fritzche (30. Juli 2009)

Weil ich bald nach Potsdam ziehe ^^ und ich mag die große Stadt....


Werd da wol immer mi Brett unterwegs sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Juli 2009)

So ich möchte noch einmal mein problem schildern, ich wollte mich auf der wow Hauptseite meinen Account verwalten da meine
Gamecard abgelaufen ist und ich eine eine neue einlösen wollte.
Mein Problem ist ich kann nicht auf meinen Account zugreifen weil die Seite mir sagt mein Account würde nicht existieren.
Hat wer Ahnung davon und könnte mir eventuell helfen?


----------



## Ol@f (30. Juli 2009)

Was stehtn, wenn du dich im Game einloggen willst?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Juli 2009)

Dort steht das mein Passwort falsch wäre obwohl ich es richtig eingegeben habe.
Und das mein Account name auch nicht stimmen würde obwohl ich es wie oben geschrieben richtig eingegeben habe.


----------



## Ol@f (30. Juli 2009)

Hmm, sollte da nicht egtl. stehen, dass die Spielzeit abgelaufen ist?
Vielleicht hat ja jemand das Passwort geändert. Versuchs ma beim Support.

Du kannst ja acuh ma ein Testaccount machen und gucken, ob der Account irgendwie aktiv genutzt wird.


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Juli 2009)

JeboMetaL schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgJ8l5KJeOI?




Ich krieg Lust auf Muffins...


----------



## Crackmack (30. Juli 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich krieg Lust auf Muffins...


Black Muffins? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Black Muffins?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ne, die sind grad aus... :<
Ich glaub ich geh schlafen *seufz*


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juli 2009)

Immer... ... ... mehr ... ... ... Mods. 
Man fühlt sich hier iwie. beaufsichtigt im Nachtschwärmer ... ... ...
*nom nom nom Bio Pfirsich Maracuja Eis*


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Immer... ... ... mehr ... ... ... Mods.
> Man fühlt sich hier iwie. beaufsichtigt im Nachtschwärmer ... ... ...
> *nom nom nom Bio Pfirsich Maracuja Eis*



Ihr seid immer beaufsichtigt, auch wenn ihr die Mods nicht seht. :>


----------



## Crackmack (30. Juli 2009)

Wir sollten uns gegen die mods erheben


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ihr seid immer beaufsichtigt, auch wenn ihr die Mods nicht seht. :>


 
*richtet seinen Sperrstrahl auf Zam aus* Los, ich hab ihn! Die Falle! Die Falle!


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *richtet seinen Sperrstrahl auf Zam aus* Los, ich hab ihn! Die Falle! Die Falle!



WAH! *Hand vor Mund halt und Stimme fake* "Alle Offiziere haben sich umgehend auf der Brücke zu melden!". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw... Sperrstrahl.. ich hab gestern meinen Sony-Boykott beendet und mir die PC-Version von Ghostbusters vorbestellt. :-\ *g*


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns gegen die mods erheben



Das geht nach hinten los - versprochen. :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

Hm Verdammt mein so grade eben Installiertes FireFox Zickt Rum Opera <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zam Wiso Solte das nach Hintenlos gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ihr seid immer beaufsichtigt, auch wenn ihr die Mods nicht seht. :>


Das gibt mir jetzt die absolute Gewissheit ! Wir werden des Nachts überwacht ! Aaaah ! AAAAH ! 



Selor schrieb:


> *richtet seinen Sperrstrahl auf Zam aus* Los, ich hab ihn! Die Falle! Die Falle!






Crackmack schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns gegen die mods erheben


A ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... ha ha ha. Der war gut


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm Verdammt mein so grade eben Installiertes FireFox Zickt Rum Opera <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann ists sofort vorbei, mit Spammerei. Nachts wird dann nicht mehr geschwärmt. ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ihr seid immer beaufsichtigt, auch wenn ihr die Mods nicht seht. :>


Wieso? Hier ist doch eh nichts los *g*



ZAM schrieb:


> Dann ists sofort vorbei, mit Spammerei. Nachts wird dann nicht mehr geschwärmt. ^^


Nur weil sich ein 14 Jähriger gegen euch erhebt muss der große Rest auch drunter leiden? Nicht fair Herr Zam!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dann ists sofort vorbei, mit Spammerei. Nachts wird dann nicht mehr geschwärmt. ^^



Okay verstanden Großer meister O_o

Razyl Wer Isn Hier 14 ?!?


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wer Isn Hier 14 ?!?


Soweit ich es auch anderen Post's entnommen habe Crackmack


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2009)

is muffin mit seinem acc noch unterwegs oder ist der schon gebannt?


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Razyl Wer Isn Hier 14 ?!?


Ich mein doch dich net, sondern Crackmack, die Droge!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Soweit ich es auch anderen Post's entnommen habe Crackmack



Hm achso =/ Wuste ich ja noch gar nich ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> WAH! *Hand vor Mund halt und Stimme fake* "Alle Offiziere haben sich umgehend auf der Brücke zu melden!".
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich finds einfach geil werde mir auch die PC Version holen, spiel im Moment nur PS2 ^^


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2009)

Achja .. dickes Need


und dickes Need 2..


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Achja .. dickes Need
> 
> 
> [...]


GEIL! GEIL! GEIL!


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Achja .. dickes Need


Kauf sie dir. Die böse Seite ist stark in euch Sithlord Zam :X


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

ja son Läser Schwert Würde ich Auch gerne haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Ol@f (30. Juli 2009)

Würd mir wahrscheinlich viel zu schnell kaputt gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Würd mir wahrscheinlich viel zu schnell kaputt gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die FX-Lightsaber kosten um die 150-180 Euro und sind einigermaßen robust - so lange du nicht mit voller Wucht irgendwo drauf haust. *g*


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die FX-Lightsaber kosten um die 150-180 Euro und sind einigermaßen robust - so lange du nicht mit voller Wucht irgendwo drauf haust. *g*


*Razyl haut mit voller Wucht auf Zams Kopf* Och menno, schon kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (30. Juli 2009)

K.O. oder warum so still? ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

Mm was den Hier Los alle schlafen oder wie


----------



## Strongy (30. Juli 2009)

jop sieht so aus..


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

Naja dann gehe ich auch Mal schlafen würde ich sagen


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mm was den Hier Los alle schlafen oder wie


*hust*
http://z0r.de/?id=418 ...

Naja whatever ... bin mal @ Bett Black Lagoon weiterschauen. Aloha


----------



## Lurock (30. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Naja whatever ... bin mal @ Bett Blue Lagoon weiterschauen. Aloha


fix'd


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2009)

Nacht und so


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube ich gehe jetzt gleich auch schlafen


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2009)

np: Supershirt - Crazy Abgefahren "Du Bist Super"

wir fahren achterbahn mit nassen haaren
wir sind crazy abgefahren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (30. Juli 2009)

Möp noch wer da?


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2009)

jep


----------



## izabul (30. Juli 2009)

ich auch ist noch zu früh um schlafen zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (30. Juli 2009)

Wat n dreck hier sind grad alle Sender im Tv raus geflogen o.O


----------



## Skatero (30. Juli 2009)

Ich geh dann mal offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Shajani (30. Juli 2009)

Du hast es gut^^

ich muss noch arbeiten bis um 7 :-s


----------



## izabul (30. Juli 2009)

ich gehe jetzt auch schlafen


----------



## izabul (30. Juli 2009)

21 uhrrrrrrrrr es ist wieder so weit


----------



## Noxiel (30. Juli 2009)

Laut meiner Uhr war vor einer Minute aber noch 20.59 Uhr? Ausreden, Wünsche nach harter aber gerechter Bestrafung?


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wünsche nach harter aber gerechter Bestrafung?


Dann rufen sie die Bann - Hotline von Moderator Noxiel, genannt Nox, an. Für nur 1,89€ die Minute aus den deutschen Festnetz.


----------



## izabul (30. Juli 2009)

ich hab extra auf die atomuhr geguckt ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Juli 2009)

izabul schrieb:


> ich hab extra auf die atomuhr geguckt ^^


du musst ja superaugen haben^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

izabul schrieb:


> ich hab extra auf die atomuhr geguckt ^^



Du hast ne atomuhr in deine Wohnung da würde ich aber angst wegen Strahlung haben ^^


----------



## Noxiel (30. Juli 2009)

Ich ziehe mich wieder zurück. Muß noch lernen -_-*


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich ziehe mich wieder zurück. Mu*SS* noch lernen -_-*


angefangen bei Orthografie?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich ziehe mich wieder zurück. Muß noch lernen -_-*




Viel Spaß wünsche ich BTW HotShots 2 Läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## izabul (30. Juli 2009)

viel spaß


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich ziehe mich wieder zurück. Muß noch lernen -_-*


Was mussten du lernen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (30. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> angefangen bei Orthografie?^^



Sagt mir derjenige, der vermutlich noch mit der Rassel um den Weihnachtsbaum gerannt ist, als man mir in der Schule die *alte* (und für mich einzig gültige) Rechtschreibung beigebracht hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Was mussten du lernen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Luftraumstruktur von WURH.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sagt mir derjenige, der vermutlich noch mit der Rassel um den Weihnachtsbaum gerannt ist, als man mir in der Schule die *alte* (und für mich einzig gültige) Rechtschreibung beigebracht hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das war doch nicht bös gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber nein, für 2 jahre hab ich noch die alte gelernt. übergangsjahre nicht mitgerechnet.


----------



## Skatero (30. Juli 2009)

Nabend


----------



## izabul (30. Juli 2009)

gutenabend lieber skatero


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Juli 2009)

nabend 

Hilfe :O ein Mädel hat mir den Song hier geschickt und geschrieben ich soll auf die lyrics achten :O

hab da ich nur so nen gedanken das sie mir über das lied irgendwas sagen will ? :O

warum kann die mir dat nicht einfach so sagen -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

Ist heute wenigstens was los Im Nachtschwärmer? ^^


----------



## Crackmack (30. Juli 2009)

hai


----------



## 2boon4you (30. Juli 2009)

nabend


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nabend
> Hilfe :O ein Mädel hat mir den Song hier geschickt und geschrieben ich soll auf die lyrics achten :O
> hab da ich nur so nen gedanken das sie mir über das lied irgendwas sagen will ? :O
> warum kann die mir dat nicht einfach so sagen -.-


Weil Frauen so sind... ganz einfach.
Warum einfach, wenn man's auch schwierig machen kann ...
vllt. denkt Sie das es dadurch besser rüberkommt als wenn Sie selbst es dir sagt. Keine Ahung ...



> Die große Frage, die ich trotz meines dreißigjährigen Studiums der weiblichen Seele nicht zu beantworten vermag, lautet: "Was will eine Frau eigentlich?


Sigmund Freud

Aloha btw ...


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Weil Frauen so sind... ganz einfach.
> Warum einfach, wenn man's auch schwierig machen kann ...
> vllt. denkt Sie das es dadurch besser rüberkommt als wenn Sie selbst es dir sagt. Keine Ahung ...
> 
> ...


Aber was zum Teufel meint die jetzt damit Oo
Ich bin ja eigentlich recht gut in Englisch aber ich werd aus den Lyrics nicht schlau :/


----------



## Skatero (30. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> Hilfe :O ein Mädel hat mir den Song hier geschickt und geschrieben ich soll auf die lyrics achten :O
> 
> ...


Den Song hier? Ich seh kein Song?


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Aber was zum Teufel meint die jetzt damit Oo
> Ich bin ja eigentlich recht gut in Englisch aber ich werd aus den Lyrics nicht schlau :/


Von welchem Lied reden wir denn überhaupt =P ?


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Den Song hier? Ich seh kein Song?


oh shit vergessen xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Qhry7ufxno


----------



## Skatero (30. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht nützt dir das etwas. http://www.magistrix.de/lyrics/Rise%20Agai...ung-374385.html


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> oh shit vergessen xD
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Qhry7ufxno


Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung ... selbst der Chorus ist nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.
Puuh ... keine Ahnung, tut mir leid ... dafür ist mir das Lied nicht aussagekräftig genug um explizit zu sagen, das sie dich liebt öÄ ...


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Vielleicht nützt dir das etwas. http://www.magistrix.de/lyrics/Rise%20Agai...ung-374385.html


hmm die übersetzung sagt mir genausoviel wie das englische .. aber was soll das jetzt heißen ? das se auf mich steht ? oder mich einfach nur nicht hasst ^^
aber auf mich stehen kann se ja nicht, wenn se vorher noch drüber gelabert hat, das sie nen typen geküsst hat, der aber nix von ihr will :O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

Oh ja Sehr gut Grade Bescheid bekommen das morgen Party ist \o/


----------



## Lillyan (30. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmm die übersetzung sagt mir genausoviel wie das englische .. aber was soll das jetzt heißen ? das se auf mich steht ?



Zumindest haßt sie dich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> hmm die übersetzung sagt mir genausoviel wie das englische .. aber was soll das jetzt heißen ? das se auf mich steht ? oder mich einfach nur nicht hasst ^^
> aber auf mich stehen kann se ja nicht, wenn se vorher noch drüber gelabert hat, das sie nen typen geküsst hat, der aber nix von ihr will :O



Wenn man mal strikt nach dem Lied geht ...
Dann interpretiere ich einfach mal ... 
Sie fühlt sich von dir gehasst ... obwohl sie dich liebt. Oder so ähnlich ... 

Aber in Lieder kann man soviel reininterpretieren. Frag sie doch einfach was genau sie dir mit dem Lied sagen möchte ...

Muhaha ich schmeiß morgen auch meinem Chef den Ipod vorn Kopf und sag ... spielen sie das Lied ab und achten sie auf die Lyrics. 
(Und was packen wir dann drauf ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NlWkgahmjA ...)
Dann wer er wenigstens was los is ...


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Wenn man mal strikt nach dem Lied geht ...
> Dann interpretiere ich einfach mal ...
> Sie fühlt sich von dir gehasst ... obwohl sie dich liebt. Oder so ähnlich ...
> 
> ...


naja mir bleibt jetzt eh nix anderes übrig, muss pennen gehn, scheiß baustellen(ferial)job, is scheiß anstrengend, aber dafür verdin ich 10 &#8364; in der Stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



n8


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> naja mir bleibt jetzt eh nix anderes übrig, muss pennen gehn
> n8


Na dann mal GN8 ... =P


----------



## Skatero (30. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> n8


gn8


----------



## Silenzz (30. Juli 2009)

Der Bozz ist back aus Portugal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> n8



Gn8


----------



## izabul (30. Juli 2009)

HALLO BOZZ WIE WARS IN PORTUGAL


----------



## Skatero (30. Juli 2009)

Achso


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Juli 2009)

@ Mefi

So tell me now
*If this ain't love then how do we get out?*
*Because I don't know*
That's when she said I don't hate you boy
I just want to save you while there's still something left to save
That's when *I told her I love you girl*
But *I'm not the answer for the questions that you still have*

ich denke das soll heißen sie mag dich, ist sich aber nicht sicher ob es mehr ist will es aber herrausfinden sofern du ähnlich empfindest.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Der Bozz ist back aus Portugal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Silenzz \o/
Wie wars? Wie gehts? :>


----------



## Silenzz (30. Juli 2009)

Das is schon die richtige anrede Iztanbul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Portugal war cool morgens bis abends nur am Pool chillen und dann am Abend Party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und was hat sich in good old germany bzw. good old buffy geändert?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juli 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Das is schon die richtige anrede Iztanbul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nix. die üblichen pr0nspambots, forentrolle, flamer... und diese verdammten rechtschreibverbesserer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Das is schon die richtige anrede Iztanbul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja der Nachtschwärmer hat sein unterstes Niveau erreicht und liegt im sterben aber sonst ist alles beim alten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Juli 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Das is schon die richtige anrede Iztanbul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


keine web-blockaden schon am ersten august und eine gebrandmarkte spd politikerin(gesundheitsministerin[ulla schmidt?])


----------



## izabul (30. Juli 2009)

party ist immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (30. Juli 2009)

Das mit der ulla schmidt hab ich mitbekommen, Frechheit sowas..-.-' Aber wenns sonst nix neues gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (30. Juli 2009)

möp

mhh Gallardo oder Murciélago? o.O


----------



## izabul (30. Juli 2009)

ich will auch möp
Gallardo


----------



## Crackmack (30. Juli 2009)

bist du sicher :O


----------



## Skatero (30. Juli 2009)

Wer ist Gallardo?


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja der Nachtschwärmer hat sein unterstes Niveau erreicht [...]


Es gab hier mal Niveau ?!



Skatero schrieb:


> Wer ist Gallardo?


OMG ... danke für den Lachanfall


----------



## Crackmack (30. Juli 2009)

Gallardo is n Auto ._.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Es gab hier mal Niveau ?!


Zumindest ein höheres als das was jetzt vorherrscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (30. Juli 2009)

Ach kommt so schlimm isses auch nich..


----------



## Skatero (30. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Gallardo is n Auto ._.


Achso. Ich interessiere mich nicht für Autos.


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zumindest ein höheres als das was jetzt vorherrscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, ich denke aber mal das zieht sich durch's ganze Forum und nicht nur duch den Nachtschwärmer ...


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke aber mal das zieht sich durch's ganze Forum und nicht nur duch den Nachtschwärmer ...


Ich sags mal so, wie es damals carcha gemeint hat:
Wir sind der Abschaum des Forums

Ich denke das klärt alles oO


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zumindest ein höheres als das was jetzt vorherrscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


damals hat man noch für einen groschen 2 lutscher und eine karte fürs lichtspielhaus bekommen


----------



## Silenzz (30. Juli 2009)

Meinte das Carcha wirklich mal?oO


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Meinte das Carcha wirklich mal?oO





Carcharoth schrieb:


> Erst heute gejoint und schon im Abschaumteil des Forums gelandet *fg*


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Juli 2009)

immerhin hat er dabei frech gegrinst^^


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so, wie es damals carcha gemeint hat:
> Wir sind der Abschaum des Forums
> 
> Ich denke das klärt alles oO



Ohja ... sagt alles =P


----------



## Silenzz (30. Juli 2009)

Ach ich glaub das war nich allzu ernst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin mal afk zocken cucu


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juli 2009)

Wuhu morgen ist wieder CB *froi froi* 
Und am Montag und Dienstag Gerichtstermin =/ 
Wird ohne Schlaf bestimmt "toll" werden ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nix. die üblichen pr0nspambots [...]






Spirit31 schrieb:


> Schaut euch meine Traumfrau an!!!
> Ich bin total verliebt!!!
> *insert link here*


----------



## Skatero (30. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Wuhu morgen ist wieder CB *froi froi*
> Und am Montag und Dienstag Gerichtstermin =/
> Wird ohne Schlaf bestimmt "toll" werden ...


Gerichtstermin?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gerichtstermin?


schwere körperverletzung mit todesfolge.


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schwere körperverletzung mit todesfolge.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sinnlose Gewalt tz tz tz ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

Seiter alle weg Oder wie oder was


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Seiter alle weg Oder wie oder was


Unwahrscheinlich ...
Es warten nur alle in Lauerstellung um nen blöden Spruch im richtigen Moment zu bringen ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich ...
> Es warten nur alle in Lauerstellung um nen blöden Spruch im richtigen Moment zu bringen ...


soll ick jetzt den knaller zünden?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> soll ick jetzt den knaller zünden?



Zünd den Knaller


----------



## Tabuno (30. Juli 2009)

moin


----------



## izabul (30. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich ...
> Es warten nur alle in Lauerstellung um nen blöden Spruch im richtigen Moment zu bringen ...



genau so siehts aus


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Zünd den Knaller


*puff*

irre


----------



## izabul (30. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *puff*
> 
> irre



haha das kenn ich auch


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *puff*
> 
> irre



... Ich musste lachen ... sehr sogar. Fein gemacht ... *Bier rüberschieb*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> ... Ich musste lachen ... sehr sogar. Fein gemacht ... *Bier rüberschieb*



was mit mir? ich habe den Mittel teil gemacht =(


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> was mit mir? ich habe den Mittel teil gemacht =(


Frag Brille ob er dir was überlässt...
Bin doch net Krösus ... 
Kann dir nur noch dubiose krümelige Gummibärchen aus der Handtasche meiner Freundin anbieten ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

O_o ich wette die kann man schon als Kleine Tür stopper verwenden O_o


----------



## Fritzche (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Hallo ^^



Schönen Guten abend ^^


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> O_o ich wette die kann man schon als Kleine Tür stopper verwenden O_o


Nicht unbedingt, weich sind se noch. Sind halt nur von einem abartigen keksartigen Gebilde überzogen ... wie die wohl schmecken ?

Hmm ... ich könnte die dinger morgen an die Katze von unserem Nachbarn verfüttern. Und schauen was passiert ...


----------



## Fritzche (30. Juli 2009)

so und n uweiß ich nimmer wa ich schreiben soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2009)

Wo isn die komische BRille?


----------



## Skatero (30. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> so und n uweiß ich nimmer wa ich schreiben soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann schreib nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, weich sind se noch. Sind halt nur von einem abartigen keksartigen Gebilde überzogen ... wie die wohl schmecken ?
> 
> Hmm ... ich könnte die dinger morgen an die Katze von unserem Nachbarn verfüttern. Und schauen was passiert ...



na die Arme Katze wen sie explodiert Nimm es bitte auf Video auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (30. Juli 2009)

Die Arme Katze :O


Ich hetz euch Greenpeace auf den Hals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und nu geh ich noch bissel daddeln ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. Juli 2009)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Die Arme Katze :O
> 
> 
> Ich hetz euch Greenpeace auf den Hals
> ...



na dann Mal viel Spaß bei beiden Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## izabul (31. Juli 2009)

ja viel spaß wünsch ich dir auch


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. Juli 2009)

Langweillig =(


----------



## Skatero (31. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Langweillig =(


Passiert


----------



## izabul (31. Juli 2009)

mir auch^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Juli 2009)

Huxley ist nice \o/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Passiert



Leider leider leider


----------



## Aero_one (31. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Huxley ist nice \o/


Äähm ...hä ?


----------



## Razyl (31. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Äähm ...hä ?


Nen MMO FPS!


----------



## Skatero (31. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nen MMO FPS!


Oh vielleicht Abwechslung. Erzähl mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nen MMO FPS!



hast du Vllt einen Link?


----------



## Razyl (31. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oh vielleicht Abwechslung. Erzähl mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne mischung aus UT3 und Tabula Rasa würde ich mal sagen. Und wird F2P am ende sein. Macht bisher nen netten Eindruck, wenn auch die bezeichnung BEta noch stimmt :X



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> hast du Vllt einen Link?


jap, google hilft meistens weiter dort...


----------



## Skatero (31. Juli 2009)

Oh Skatero ist schon besetzt. -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte den Link aber gerne von dir bekommen =)


----------



## Razyl (31. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich wollte den Link aber gerne von dir bekommen =)


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=huxley


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=huxley



Oh danke du Großzügiger Razyl ^.^


----------



## Skatero (31. Juli 2009)

Muss man sich da nur ein Account machen, um sich für die CB anzumelden?
Ich finde da nämlich nichts.


----------



## Razyl (31. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Muss man sich da nur ein Account machen, um sich für die CB anzumelden?
> Ich finde da nämlich nichts.


http://huxley.ijji.com/cbt.nhn
Da registrieren und auf die 3. CB warten^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://huxley.ijji.com/cbt.nhn
> Da registrieren und auf die 3. CB warten^^



Danke Razyl ^^


----------



## izabul (31. Juli 2009)

ich guck da auch mal vorbei


----------



## Razyl (31. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Danke Razyl ^^


Und morgen abend kommt das erste Beta tagebuch... wenn ich dann noch fit bin es zu schreiben :S


----------



## Skatero (31. Juli 2009)

Da muss man die DxDiag-Infos angeben. Dann muss ich bis Montag warten. Dann sollte mein Pc ankommen.


----------



## Razyl (31. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Da muss man die DxDiag-Infos angeben. Dann muss ich bis Montag warten. Dann sollte mein Pc ankommen.


Die wollen ja auch wissen ob auf deinen Rechner das Spiel auch läuft. Wär ja sonst blöd wenn du den platz bekommst und kannst es nicht spielen :>


----------



## Skatero (31. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die wollen ja auch wissen ob auf deinen Rechner das Spiel auch läuft. Wär ja sonst blöd wenn du den platz bekommst und kannst es nicht spielen :>


Aber wieso soll man da ein Beta Key angeben. Den will ich ja und nich sie.


----------



## Razyl (31. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber wieso soll man da ein Beta Key angeben. Den will ich ja und nich sie.


Direkt nen Beta key bekommst du nicht, dein Account wird einfach für die Beta freigeschaltet und dann kannst du dir den clienten etc. downloaden.


----------



## Skatero (31. Juli 2009)

Also muss man sich nur einen Account erstellen (hab ich) und auf den Key warten oder nicht?


----------



## Razyl (31. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also muss man sich nur einen Account erstellen (hab ich) und auf den Key warten oder nicht?


Musst auf die Mail warten ob du freigeschaltet wirst, mehr eigentlich nicht. Und halt die dxdiag exe einsenden dort :>


----------



## Skatero (31. Juli 2009)

Okay danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


NP, werd auch morgen abend mal nen Video zu den Quests veröffentlichen... wenn es keine NDA gibt :X


----------



## Skatero (31. Juli 2009)

So ich geh dann mal.

Gute Nacht und schlaft gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (31. Juli 2009)

Noch wer wach?


----------



## izabul (31. Juli 2009)

na ja ich bin dan schlafen heute etwas früher als sonst^^


----------



## Ol@f (31. Juli 2009)

hmm, ich wohl auch.


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Juli 2009)

Keiner da ?  o.0

Abend


----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Juli 2009)

Endlich heute aus Polen zurück (diesmal ohne während der Busfahrt zu erbrechen). Naja bin auch müde, geh wahrscheinlich gleich schlafen, hör mir noch ein bisschen den neuen BuffedCast an und leg mich dann wohl schlafen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2009)

Lalalalaalalala
Langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Juli 2009)

Lululululululu
Langeweile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xandy (31. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEnHT1v1Bxg...feature=related 

LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2009)

Lu Lu Lu 
Ich mag Äpfel mehr als du *sing*


----------



## Skatero (31. Juli 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Juli 2009)

Abend Skater

ich geh ma pennen  gn8 zusammen


----------



## Razyl (31. Juli 2009)

Hier ist ja mal gar nichts los?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hier ist ja mal gar nichts los?!


sehr gut beobachtet?!


----------



## Razyl (1. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sehr gut beobachtet?!


Jap habe ich du Wau Wau! Ab in die Ecke mit dir :>


----------



## Tabuno (1. August 2009)

mainz im dfb pokal raus ahahahha. im eigenen zimmer sky ist schon geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap habe ich du Wau Wau! Ab in die Ecke mit dir :>


davon zräumste wohl


----------



## Razyl (1. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mainz im dfb pokal raus ahahahha. im eigenen zimmer sky ist schon geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ANGEBER!



Grüne schrieb:


> davon zräumste wohl





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum antworteste mir im ICQ nemmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ANGEBER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weil du mir nicht schreibst? o_O


----------



## Razyl (1. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> weil du mir nicht schreibst? o_O


Razyl &#8206;(00:20):
! 
!
!
!

Das ist wohl kein schreiben?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Razyl &#8206;(00:20):
> Das ist wohl kein schreiben?


ich empfange nix von dir o_O


----------



## Skatero (1. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> weil du mir nicht schreibst? o_O


Gutes Argument


----------



## Tabuno (1. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Razyl &#8206;(00:20):
> !
> !
> !
> ...


recht hat der razyl. das ist spammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich empfange nix von dir o_O


Jeder andere empfängt was von mir... du hasten mieses ICQ



Skatero schrieb:


> Gutes Argument


Was aber falsch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bzw. nicht 100% stimmt :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jeder andere empfängt was von mir... du hasten mieses ICQ


glaub ich mittlerweile auch >-<
aber vll hast auch nur DU mieses icq, weil ich empfang von anderen nachrichten >_<


----------



## Razyl (1. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> glaub ich mittlerweile auch >-<
> aber vll hast auch nur DU mieses icq, weil ich empfang von anderen nachrichten >_<


Witziger weise kann Whity und andere Leute von mir Narichten empfangen... hast du mich eventuell auf Ignore?


----------



## Skatero (1. August 2009)

So ruhig hier.


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

n'abend... obwohl... ich sollte eigentlich guten morgen sagen, oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Witziger weise kann Whity und andere Leute von mir Narichten empfangen... hast du mich eventuell auf Ignore?


ne, nicht wirklich


----------



## Tabuno (1. August 2009)

bin mal off n8


----------



## Lari (1. August 2009)

Doofe Ohren und so... ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2009)

watsefugg machst du hier


----------



## Lari (1. August 2009)

Ich hab mir gedacht ich schau mal, wo die anderen so rumspammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2009)

pff wie wir nachtschwärmer immre nur aufs spammen reduziert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. August 2009)

Wir spammen nicht. Wir unterhalten uns immer auf höchstem Niveau.


----------



## Lari (1. August 2009)

Joa, ich übertrag das vom IRC hierauf ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2009)

pff irc... hab da fast nie mitgeschrieben, es aber fast in die top iwas beim nordicbot geschafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne, nicht wirklich


Tjoa, an mir liegts nicht. Ich kann jedem anderen was schreiben außer dir...


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjoa, an mir liegts nicht. Ich kann jedem anderen was schreiben außer dir...


joa, aber gesperrt hab ich dich zu 100% net... mh


----------



## Razyl (1. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa, aber gesperrt hab ich dich zu 100% net... mh


Du bistn haltn noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bistn haltn noob
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pfff... meine dmg stats aufm  bg sagen was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pfff... meine dmg stats aufm  bg sagen was anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du spielst immer noch WoW?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du spielst immer noch WoW?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei dem wetter hier atm... ja.
da kannste draussen nix gescheites machen Q_Q
e: so, bin ma wefg für heute
gn8


----------



## Razyl (1. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei dem wetter hier atm... ja.
> da kannste draussen nix gescheites machen Q_Q


Haha! 
Zock mal was ordentliches und kein WoW mehr ><


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. August 2009)

Schönen Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Skatero (1. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei dem wetter hier atm... ja.
> da kannste draussen nix gescheites machen Q_Q
> e: so, bin ma wefg für heute
> gn8


gn8



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Schönen Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer


abend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. August 2009)

So Nacht Ich Gehe Glaube ich Gehe auch Schlafen Die Party hat Mich Fertig gemacht ^^


----------



## Skatero (1. August 2009)

Ich geh dann mal 

gute Nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. August 2009)

21 Uhr Abend Nachtschwärmer


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2009)

haha keiner antwortet dir


----------



## Razyl (1. August 2009)

Abend Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. August 2009)

Aaaabend

hab heute die ersten 5h unter Vertrag geschafft ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. August 2009)

Dann dreh ich dochmal die Werbetrommel:
http://razyl.wordpress.com/2009/08/01/aion-preview/
http://razyl.wordpress.com/2009/07/31/huxley-the-dystopia/
http://de.sevenload.com/videos/VOP5cmI-Huxley-The-Dystopia

\o/


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2009)

lalelu, ich poste den schwärmer mit spam zu 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(ja, iwie ist mir schon langweilig -.-)


----------



## Razyl (1. August 2009)

http://razyl.wordpress.com/2009/08/01/razyl´s-blog-update/
BAM WERBUNG! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ja super -.- wieder diese dumme verlinkung wegen Sonderzeichen
razyl.wordpress.com


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> BAN FÜR WERBUNG!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fix'd


----------



## Razyl (1. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fix'd


Ich darf ja wohl noch hier bissel Werbung für meinen Blog machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich darf ja wohl noch hier bissel Werbung für meinen Blog machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


netiquette ftw


----------



## Razyl (1. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> netiquette ftw


Böh, frag ich halt Zam demnächst an ob ich hier, wenn es von mir was neues gibt, auf meinen Blog verlinken darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mach ja nicht mal einen extra thread auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. August 2009)

yeah hertha hat gegen preußen münster gewonnen, was ne leistung =D


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Böh, frag ich halt Zam demnächst an ob ich hier, wenn es von mir was neues gibt, auf meinen Blog verlinken darf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Werbung ist Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verlink es in deiner Sig und gut


----------



## Razyl (1. August 2009)

Neue Signatur \o/


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. August 2009)

hm Mein DVD Player verarscht mich...
ich wollte mir grad nochmal Ghostbusters angucken, diesmal bei mir... und mein DVD player stockt und hackt und zeigt mir 3-4 Schwarze Umrisse von menschen am unteren Bildrand an, als ob jemand im Kino vor mir sitzen würde Oo


----------



## Razyl (1. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> hm Mein DVD Player verarscht mich...
> ich wollte mir grad nochmal Ghostbusters angucken, diesmal bei mir... und mein DVD player stockt und hackt und zeigt mir 3-4 Schwarze Umrisse von menschen am unteren Bildrand an, als ob jemand im Kino vor mir sitzen würde Oo


Scheiß DvD Player *g*
Oder scheiß Dvd :S


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. August 2009)

Keines von beidem... in allen anderen DVD-Playern läuft die DVD und mein DVD-Player nimmt alle anderen DVDs an...


----------



## chopi (1. August 2009)

Du hast die Ghostbustersdvd mit der Gebrannten Cam-version verwechselt,einfach nochma aufs Cdcover achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps. Moin


----------



## Tabuno (1. August 2009)

moin chopi


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2009)

ahahaha xD


Soladra schrieb:


> [...]
> I white not who you are,[...]
> 
> [Ursprungssprache Deutsch]
> Ist wortwörtlich übersetzt,aber das Lied ist nicht sooo bekannt... also mittelschwer.


XDD


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. August 2009)

jaja Google...

ich geh pennen gn8


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. August 2009)

Ohja Nacht Raid in wow xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ohja Nacht Raid in wow xD


auf welchem server biste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. August 2009)

wow im nachtschwärmer...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

scherz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> auf welchem server biste?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Destromath ^^


----------



## Mondryx (2. August 2009)

Juten Abend.. Kann seit dem 1.8. endlich die PS3 mein eigen nennen. Spiel über meinen PC Moni, is schon ein bissl nervig das umstecken xD. Kann mir wer einen KVM Switch empfehlen, der nicht zuu teuer ist? Oder gibt es DVI Y-Kabel?


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Langeweile im Nachtschwärmer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2009)

Ramtata rampatatam


----------



## Mondryx (2. August 2009)

Lauf ne Runde um Block, dann bist müd und kannst schlafen gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (2. August 2009)

Nabend

"Uns ist Langweilig. Seyffenstein, die Anwesenden sollen uns unterhalten!"

"Zu Befehl Kaiser! Unterhaltet den Kaiser, Untertanen!"


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ramtata rampatatam


Oh noez! Ein Whity!



Mondryx schrieb:


> Lauf ne Runde um Block, dann bist müd und kannst schlafen gehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhem nein oO


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem nein oO


Unsportlicher  Typ du hmm und dann wundern das die Melonen aus dem Keller fallen


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Unsportlicher  Typ du hmm und dann wundern das die Melonen aus dem Keller fallen


Ich lauf nicht um den Block wenn draußen überall BEtrunkene rumlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (2. August 2009)

"Seyffenstein! Die Untertanen ignorieren uns! Was machen wir da?"

"Wie wäre es, wenn wir die Steuer senken, das würde Sie wieder beliebt machen."

"Nein, das is uns zu brav. Erhöhen Sie die Steuern, dann sehn die schon was die davon haben!"

"Zu Befehl Kaiser!"


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2009)

ich bin ma off...
müde...

z
zZ
ZzZ
zZzZ
ZzZ
zZ
Z


----------



## White-Frost (2. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich lauf nicht um den Block wenn draußen überall BEtrunkene rumlaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann würde man hier ja nie um den Block laufen dürfen =/ nimms als ansporn schneller zu laufen hmm betrunkene haben in der regel keinen hohen speed mehr drauf^^ zumindest ohne das se auf die fresse fallen


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin ma off...
> müde...


Jetzt schon? Mies^^



White-Frost schrieb:


> Dann würde man hier ja nie um den Block laufen dürfen =/ nimms als ansporn schneller zu laufen hmm betrunkene haben in der regel keinen hohen speed mehr drauf^^ zumindest ohne das se auf die fresse fallen


Tjo,Abends sind hier betrunkene, frühs/mittags/nachmittags nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (2. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Dann würde man hier ja nie um den Block laufen dürfen =/ nimms als ansporn schneller zu laufen hmm betrunkene haben in der regel keinen hohen speed mehr drauf^^ zumindest ohne das se auf die fresse fallen



War heut morgen lustig. Hab beim Kumpel übernachtet, nachdem ich schon zu viel getrunken hatte und auf dem Sofa eingeschlafen bin. Auf dem Weg nach Hause hing dann an der Bushaltestelle ein Typ rum, der wohl noch so hacke war, dass er kaum gerade aus gehen konnte. Ist drei Meter gegangen, hat sich umgedreht und is den Weg wieder zurück getorkelt. Das ging fast 10 Minuten so, bis er endlich eine Richtung halten konnt^^


----------



## Mefisthor (2. August 2009)

"Seyffenstein, die ingorieren uns immer noch! Ich hab fast das Gefühl die kennen uns garnicht!"

"Dann sollten wir sie schleunigst aufklären Eure Majästät!"

"Ja dann postens doch ihnen an Yutub-Link von Uns!"

"Zu Befehlt Eure Majästät!"


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> "Seyffenstein, die ingorieren uns immer noch! Ich hab fast das Gefühl die kennen uns garnicht!"


Wer bisten du? :X


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer bisten du? :X



Dein schlechtes Gewissen


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dein schlechtes Gewissen


Hab ich schon vor Jahren an den Teufel verkauft


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich schon vor Jahren an den Teufel verkauft



Das ist aber doof Obwohl ich bin dem Teufel entkommen um mich an dir zu rächen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (2. August 2009)




----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Das ist aber doof Obwohl ich bin dem Teufel entkommen um mich an dir zu rächen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Laber net im Suff!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Laber net im Suff!



Also Ick bin nicht Besoffen du Vllt?!?


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Also Ick bin nicht Besoffen du Vllt?!?


Nein, ich trinke relativ wenig alkohol und nur sehr selten


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, ich trinke relativ wenig alkohol und nur sehr selten



Naaaaaaaa Dan is ja gut ^^

So bin ma schlafen Gn8 allen Hier noch ^^


----------



## Badwitch22 (2. August 2009)

Ich zocke (noch) kein Multiplayergame. Deshalb wollt ich nur sagen dass ich noch wach bin.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (2. August 2009)

Wat hier  los?


----------



## Ol@f (2. August 2009)

nicht viel.


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

Hai


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai


Du und dein Hai...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. August 2009)

Moin ^^


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Moin ^^


Deine Signatur ist sooo trostlos :<
Such dir dochen hübsches Bildchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

Ja ich und mein Hai


----------



## Skatero (2. August 2009)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ja ich und mein Hai


Hoffentlich frisst dich einer... obwohl Haie sind eigentlich wählerisch bei ihrer beute...


Skatero schrieb:


> nabend


Abend Skatero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine Signatur ist sooo trostlos :<
> Such dir dochen hübsches Bildchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir will ja keiner Ne sigi mahcen =(


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mir will ja keiner Ne sigi mahcen =(


http://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=customi...rs&order=24
Hier findest du viele Signaturen, kannst auch direkt nach etwas bestimmtem suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. August 2009)

nabend und hier was nettes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GDrh1pRP7c bitte bis zum ende gucken ^^


----------



## Tabuno (2. August 2009)

oO pizzen bestellt.. eine falsche war dabei. pizzaman wurde tot geflamet und alles umsonst bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> oO pizzen bestellt.. eine falsche war dabei. pizzaman wurde tot geflamet und alles umsonst bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


MÖRDER!


----------



## Tabuno (2. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> MÖRDER!


ne nicht mörder. aber als er gesagt hat: ich kann pizzen aber nicht wegschmeißen hatten wir mitleid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. August 2009)

So habe Mal das genommen Vorerst ^^

Danke razyl ^^

Noch 1 Beitrag dan die 1.000


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. August 2009)

http://www.highvoltagedestruction.de.vu/ und noch was das mit den mikrowellen link auf der seite wuhu zum wegschmeissen (lachen)
und so werden plasma guns hergestellt ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. August 2009)

ZZZzzzZZZ  dailys machen stinkt  aber need gold xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. August 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1050
xD 

WUHU 1.000 Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> So habe Mal das genommen Vorerst ^^
> 
> Danke razyl ^^


Np, sieht so halt schöner aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

Sagtma wo haut man eig die "Trainer" für games rein o.O


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagtma wo haut man eig die "Trainer" für games rein o.O


Blöder Cheater...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagtma wo haut man eig die "Trainer" für games rein o.O



Willst du etwa In games bescheissen? ^^


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

öhhm *hust*öhmm nicht doch


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> öhhm *hust*öhmm nicht doch


Also wenn du echt in Kotor 2 cheats brauchst... mies, absolut mies^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2009)

> wei Jahre nach Ende des Zweiten Krieges reiste der Drache   Todesschwinge   durch das Dunkle Portal nach Draenor. In der Hoffnung, dort einen sicheren Ort für seine Abkömmlinge zu finden, schaffte er sich ein verstecktes Nest für einige seiner schwarzen Dracheneier, bevor er nach Azeroth zurückkehrte. Als Ner’zhul unbesonnen eine Reihe neuer Portale nach Draenor öffnete, rissen die magischen Kräfte den Planeten auseinander. Die Energien, die bei dieser Katastrophe freigesetzt wurden, veränderten Todesschwinges Eier und schufen so die Netherdrachen: Etherische Drachen, deren Körper aus Energien des Wirbelnden Nethers geformt sind.


http://www.wow-europe.com/de/burningcrusad...etherdrake.html

in der einen quest bei den netherdrachen (preq für des mount)
sagt der doch: helft mir, meine frau zu befreien, blabla...
heisst das also, mein netherdrache ist das produkt von inzest?


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

ach komm ;(
also sag mir wo das zeug hin muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. August 2009)

Das allerbeste ist aber noch http://z0r.de/?id=31 XD ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> in der einen quest bei den netherdrachen (preq für des mount)
> sagt der doch: helft mir, meine frau zu befreien, blabla...
> heisst das also, mein netherdrache ist das produkt von inzest?


Jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Crackmack schrieb:


> ach komm ;(
> also sag mir wo das zeug hin muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, google selber danach.

btw:


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=820 o.O


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, google selber danach.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. August 2009)

helfe auch keinem cheater
CHEATER AN DIE WAND


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zudem steht das auf jeder x - beliebigen Cheat Seite wie das mit den Trainern funzt...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zudem steht das auf jeder x - beliebigen Cheat Seite wie das mit den Trainern funzt...



Meistens is auch noch ne Readme Drinnen >_>


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

not


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. August 2009)

ins verzeichniss vom Spiel.
oder manchmal auch garnet.
müsste egtl bei der beigelegten Readme-Datei drinstehen


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> not


Du bist der erste spieler der mir unter kommt der zu blöde ist nen Trainer zu nutzen...
Und Kotor 2 ist nicht mal schwer oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. August 2009)

Is zwar Alt aber xD http://z0r.de/?id=438 Ich packs nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Skatero (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ach komm ;(
> also sag mir wo das zeug hin muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Papierkorb


----------



## Silenzz (2. August 2009)

N'Abend Mois xD


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend Mois xD


Ahoi Silenzz


----------



## Silenzz (2. August 2009)

Whey Razy, na alles fit?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend Mois xD


nabend.
gieve album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> not


Klick mich

http://z0r.de/?id=838
http://z0r.de/?id=1460
http://z0r.de/?id=263
find ich top


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Whey Razy, na alles fit?


Joa schon, bissel stressig, aber ansonten ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bei dir?


----------



## tear_jerker (2. August 2009)

nabend
möcht jemand bei bf heroes in meine fl?^^


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nabend
> möcht jemand bei bf heroes in meine fl?^^


Sry, aber die Levelkurve im Spiel ist derbe...
Und spaß machts auch nur für 1h...


----------



## tear_jerker (2. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sry, aber die Levelkurve im Spiel ist derbe...
> Und spaß machts auch nur für 1h...


naja, ich kann mich nicht beschweren. nur punkbuster hat am anfang gestresst, was aber an vista lag da ich den browser nicht als admin gestartet hatte.
mir machts auf jedenf all unheimlich laune^^


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> naja, ich kann mich nicht beschweren. nur punkbuster hat am anfang gestresst, was aber an vista lag da ich den browser nicht als admin gestartet hatte.
> mir machts auf jedenf all unheimlich laune^^


Ist halt wieder ein Spiel womit EA Geld verdienen will... zudem ist das SPiel noch unbalanced aber sowas von...
Ich warte lieber auf ein ordentliches Battlefield 3 :>


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

grml kotor unter vista is wirklich n dreck :/
schon wieder abgestürzt :/


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> grml kotor unter vista is wirklich n dreck :/
> schon wieder abgestürzt :/


Warum nutzt du auch Vista?


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

is ja nich mein pc is der von meiner schwester :O


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> is ja nich mein pc is der von meiner schwester :O


Wieso nutzt deine Schwester Vista?


----------



## chopi (2. August 2009)

bonsoir mon ami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

frag mich net


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> bonsoir mon ami
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Franzosenpole! :S


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> frag mich net



Wieso benutzt du den PC deiner Schwester?


----------



## chopi (2. August 2009)

ich mag dieses "wie gewonnen so zerronen" Forenspiel...


----------



## Tabuno (2. August 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nabend
> möcht jemand bei bf heroes in meine fl?^^


ja kannst Tabuno adden. bin national.


----------



## Skatero (2. August 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nabend
> möcht jemand bei bf heroes in meine fl?^^


Ich! Skatero heiss ich da.
Welches Lv bist du?


----------



## Silenzz (2. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa schon, bissel stressig, aber ansonten ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Joa ganz jut eig xD aber viel zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Joa ganz jut eig xD aber viel zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wann wird endlich mal dein Album fertig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Joa ganz jut eig xD aber viel zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tse antwort ma lieber auf meinen post ! :<


----------



## Silenzz (2. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wann wird endlich mal dein Album fertig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Spätestens Freitag hab ich n eigenes Mic, Ständer etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&#8364;dith: Also eig alles was man braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


doppel &#8364;dith: hab ich grad eben Grüner Raucher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Spätestens Freitag hab ich n eigenes Mic, Ständer etc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so spät erst?
meine güte, du brauchst aber lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (2. August 2009)

und da fangen erst die ersten Takes an, mal gucken wielang das noch dauert, aber ich beeile mich ja (: XDDD


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Spätestens Freitag hab ich n eigenes Mic, Ständer etc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


\o/
Wird ja auch mal zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich! Skatero heiss ich da.
> Welches Lv bist du?


Achja
<- nationals


----------



## tear_jerker (2. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich! Skatero heiss ich da.
> Welches Lv bist du?


4 xD hauptsächlich ein national commando
heiße Stabbed0 (wie der name, so spiel ich auch^^)


----------



## Tabuno (2. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achja
> <- nationals


cool add mich auch mal :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2009)

heiss da dexxtr spiel aber atm nich


----------



## tear_jerker (2. August 2009)

so seit beide drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gleich mal eben meinen neuen heropunktind die sniper stecken^^


----------



## Silenzz (2. August 2009)

Razy nich so aufmüpfig sonst muss ich dich Lyrisch in den Boden stampfen, aber meine Stimme klingt so behindert jugendlich..-.-'


----------



## Skatero (2. August 2009)

Bin lv 13 und 14 glaub ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Soldier und Commando)
Gunner sind scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Razy nich so aufmüpfig sonst muss ich dich Lyrisch in den Boden stampfen, aber meine Stimme klingt so behindert jugendlich..-.-'


kannste gut freestylen?^^


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Razy nich so aufmüpfig sonst muss ich dich Lyrisch in den Boden stampfen, aber meine Stimme klingt so behindert jugendlich..-.-'





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (2. August 2009)

Ich war immerhin bei Rheinkultur auf der Bühne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bin lv 13 und 14 glaub ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hab noch nie nen soldier auf dem schlachtfeld gesehen xD


----------



## Tabuno (2. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bin lv 13 und 14 glaub ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


pff ich bin gunner ich glaub ich bin 9 oder 10


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

Von wat redet ihr eigentlich ? ol.O


----------



## Tabuno (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Von wat redet ihr eigentlich ? ol.O


battlefield heroes


----------



## Skatero (2. August 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich hab noch nie nen soldier auf dem schlachtfeld gesehen xD


Mit meinem Commando war ich nicht so gut. Soldier ist viel besser.


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

http://www.battlefieldheroes.com/ oda was o.O


----------



## Tabuno (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> http://www.battlefieldheroes.com/ oda was o.O


genau


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

mhhhh ma schaun


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. August 2009)

uhh ich spiel nach Burg utgarde auch mit ;D

ich bin commando   soldat is mir zu... kaka


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

There was an error creating your hero, please try a different name for you hero. o.O 

kann das ma wer übersetzen o.O


----------



## Skatero (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> There was an error creating your hero, please try a different name for you hero. o.O
> 
> kann das ma wer übersetzen o.O


Der Name geht nicht.


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

._. Crackmack geht nich wie soll gehen


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> There was an error creating your hero, please try a different name for you hero. o.O
> 
> kann das ma wer übersetzen o.O


OMG *kopf--->tisch*


----------



## Tabuno (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> There was an error creating your hero, please try a different name for you hero. o.O
> 
> kann das ma wer übersetzen o.O


Es Gab einen Fehler deinen Helden zu erstellen, bitte probieren sie einen anderen Namen für ihren Helden.


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

Razyl mowl einfach nur mowl halten


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl mowl einfach nur mowl halten


Nö, sicherlich nicht


----------



## tear_jerker (2. August 2009)

na entweder zu lang oder schon besetzt^^ setz einfach eine zahl hinter oder so
achte drauf das du unter vista punkbuster richtig installierst, sonst schmeißt er dich immer nach na min runter


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

möp ich hab einfach mal ne fraktion angeklickt irgendwas mit nation da bin ich bei euch richtig oder? :>

wat soll ich richtig installieren ._.


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. August 2009)

auf welchem Server spielt ihr?

TS ? kA iwas
friends? wie heisst ihr drin ?


----------



## Skatero (2. August 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> na entweder zu lang oder schon besetzt^^ setz einfach eine zahl hinter oder so
> achte drauf das du unter vista punkbuster richtig installierst, sonst schmeißt er dich immer nach na min runter


Das liegt glaubs nicht an Vista, sondern am Antivirenprogramm.


----------



## Tabuno (2. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> auf welchem Server spielt ihr?
> 
> TS ? kA iwas


wie jetzt server?


----------



## Silenzz (2. August 2009)

bin mal im bettt gn8 byby
&#8364;dith: Crack, keiner ausser meine wenigkeit darf gegen Razy schießen


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

National Army was?


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> bin mal im bettt gn8 byby
> €dith: Crack, keiner ausser meine wenigkeit darf gegen Razy schießen


Wer bist du o.o


----------



## Night falls (2. August 2009)

> Wer bist du o.o


Ein Pensi.


----------



## Tabuno (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> National Army was?


jop


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. August 2009)

sagt einfach eure namen, damit wir uns adden können.

Meiner is Terrorsatan ( wer hätts gedacht )


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

add dan ma Crackmack123 :> oder Saturius


----------



## Silenzz (2. August 2009)

ich bin der Bozz der Bosse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> sagt einfach eure namen, damit wir uns adden können.
> 
> Meiner is Terrorsatan ( wer hätts gedacht )


Tabuno


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. August 2009)

guut ^^


----------



## Tabuno (2. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> guut ^^


spielste auch national army?


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

also das fliegen check ich schon ma gar nich T.T


----------



## Tabuno (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> also das fliegen check ich schon ma gar nich T.T


einfach mit den pfeiltasten nen bissl rumlenken^^


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> also das fliegen check ich schon ma gar nich T.T


Kein Wunder, wer bei Kotor II nen Trainer braucht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Btw: kann man in dem Spiel eigentlich ne Char löschen? oO


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

Mhhh mag ma wer was anfangen da


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Mhhh mag ma wer was anfangen da


Was anfangen?


----------



## Crackmack (2. August 2009)

ja in dem game


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ja in dem game


Wenn du Freunde hast und diese spielen kannst du auf deren Server joinen...


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. August 2009)

ich geh pennen   gute nacht

P.S.  nur noch 6 Wochen Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das liegt glaubs nicht an Vista, sondern am Antivirenprogramm.


na es kann indirekt daran liegen. wenn man unter vista vergisst den browser als admin auszuführen, kann es dazu kommend as punkbuster nicht richtig installiert wird und schmeißt ein dann öfter mal raus.


----------



## tear_jerker (3. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ein Pensi.


also bei dem avatar und der gruppenzugehörigkeit hät ich aber nee schickere antwort erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_"Wer? Wer ist nur die Form als Konsequenz der Funktion des Was. Und was ich bin, dass ist ein Mann mit Maske!"_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. August 2009)

Added Mich BF Heros heiß ich BladeDragonGX Wie Nicht Vorhersehbar ^^


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

hab ich o.O
aber wen kein kumpel on is is dat ja fad o.O


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> hab ich o.O
> aber wen kein kumpel on is is dat ja fad o.O


Wieso?


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

kannst ja nix machn


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> kannst ja nix machn


Wieso? oO Du kannst doch auch so spielen


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

Und wie ._.


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Und wie ._.


Kauf dir ne brille...
im Client steht oben "Play now" oder so oO
Da sucht der dann extra für dich nen server der zu deinem level passt


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

möp da wart ich ja ne stunde :/


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> möp da wart ich ja ne stunde :/


Eben nicht...


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

eben doch


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> eben doch


Tjo, ich wart dort 5 sekunden hab nen server...


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

wat is spnc für ne taste ._.


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> wat is spnc für ne taste ._.


3 mal darfst du raten...


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

mhhh nö


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> mhhh nö


Tja pech...


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie heisst n du da


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wie heisst n du da


Ich heiss da gar nicht mehr, weil ich das Spiel nicht mehr spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

-.- immer wen ich n match join  kommt "You were disconnected. (15)"


----------



## Thory79 (3. August 2009)

Nur um den "Chat" mal zu unterbrechen.. 
Die Mukke @ Technobase.fm ist grad echt guuuuuut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

Naja


----------



## Tabuno (3. August 2009)

Thory79 schrieb:


> Die Mukke @ Technobase.fm ist grad echt guuuuuut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die is immer gut


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

ich glotz lieber ma animes :O


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich glotz lieber ma animes :O


SUCHTI!!!!1111


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

not


----------



## Thory79 (3. August 2009)

Je nachdem gibt es dort sicher was zu sehen, was er so noch nicht hatte *SFG*


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

Haha sehr lustig...


----------



## Skatero (3. August 2009)

Wer ist im BF jetzt noch online?


----------



## Thory79 (3. August 2009)

Zu der Uhrzeit sinkt das Niveau eben mit jeder Flasche Bier die man trinkt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke man sollte das nicht zu ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (3. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wer ist im BF jetzt noch online?


nicht online könnte aber online kommen


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

ich auch


----------



## Skatero (3. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nicht online könnte aber online kommen


komm mal online

Achja ich bin lv 12 & 13 nicht 13 & 14.
crack du auch


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

ich bin lvl 1 ._.


----------



## Tabuno (3. August 2009)

und ich hab nen beta key yeah hammer game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


übrigens ist das video böse nda und so...


----------



## Skatero (3. August 2009)

Du heisst da Crackmack oder bist das jetzt nicht du?


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

skatero wie heisst n du

crackmack23 ;>


----------



## Tabuno (3. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du heisst da Crackmack oder bist das jetzt nicht du?


Tabuno heiß ich da ich komm sofort on


----------



## Skatero (3. August 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> 4 xD hauptsächlich ein national commando
> heiße Stabbed0 (wie der name, so spiel ich auch^^)


Jetzt gings. Der Account heisst aber Stabbed1



Crackmack schrieb:


> skatero wie heisst n du
> 
> crackmack23 ;>


Ich heisse Skatero.


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

mhhh kk
hab dich geaddet aber bist net on o,O


----------



## Tabuno (3. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich heisse Skatero.


hab dich geaddet


----------



## Skatero (3. August 2009)

Wer geht als 1. auf einen Server?
@Crack: Man wird erst als on angezeigt, wenn man auf einem Server ist.


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aso kk


----------



## Skatero (3. August 2009)

Ich geh mal auf einen Server und sage, wenn es Platz hat.


----------



## Tabuno (3. August 2009)

ok skatero fang du an und frag dann ob jemand leavt für friends


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

hier steht nix


----------



## Tabuno (3. August 2009)

omg ich bin reingekommen und skatero war nich mehr drin -.-


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> omg ich bin reingekommen und skatero war nich mehr drin -.-


Hehe, den Satz kann man so toll anders deuten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

"Sorry! We were not able to find that player." :/


----------



## Skatero (3. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> omg ich bin reingekommen und skatero war nich mehr drin -.-


Hatte nicht genug Platz für alle. Ich kann versuchen dir zu joinen.
Ich komme immer wieder auf den gleichen Server.


----------



## Tabuno (3. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hatte nicht genug Platz für alle. Ich kann versuchen dir zu joinen.


ja musst du halt warten bis einer leavt so viel zeit muss sein^^


----------



## Skatero (3. August 2009)

So ein Platz.


----------



## Tabuno (3. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> So ein Platz.


ich komm nich rein -.-


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

joinfriend_error -.-


----------



## Skatero (3. August 2009)

Der Platz ist schon wieder weg.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. August 2009)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abend

Schnell. Viele Plätze frei!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. August 2009)

Ich glaube das mit dem Freund joinen funktioniert noch nicht richtig. Razyl, Brille und ich habens auch mal versucht und es hat auch nicht geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

die ganze zeit error -.-


----------



## Skatero (3. August 2009)

Ich und Tabuno sind jetzt zusammen drin.


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

West_Error_Joinfriend_Error_2


----------



## Tabuno (3. August 2009)

bin wieder raus is mir schon zu spät und grad kein bock neue waffen zu kaufen bin mal off gn8 vlt diesen abend nochmal aber etwas früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. August 2009)

Tabuno ist nicht mehr da.


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> West_Error_Joinfriend_Error_2


Dein S&F Link ist immer noch falsch...


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

wtf


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> wtf



404 - Datei oder Verzeichnis wurde nicht gefunden.
Die gesuchte Ressource wurde möglicherweise entfernt oder umbenannt, oder sie steht vorübergehend nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> wtf



Naja evt kommst du auch nicht auf ihren Server weil du lvl 1 bist und sie 12... wäre zumindest ziemlich logisch.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin wieder raus is mir schon zu spät und grad kein bock neue waffen zu kaufen bin mal off gn8 vlt diesen abend nochmal aber etwas früher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gn8


----------



## Skatero (3. August 2009)

-.- Connection lost


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

ne beim play now dingens hab ich auch immer n error -.-


----------



## Skatero (3. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin wieder raus is mir schon zu spät und grad kein bock neue waffen zu kaufen bin mal off gn8 vlt diesen abend nochmal aber etwas früher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh habe den Post gar nicht gesehen
Gute Nacht


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

http://s1.sfgame.de/indes.php?rec=50106 nu aber?
jea ich weis why es net funkt buffed ändert den link ._.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> http://s1.sfgame.de/indes.php?rec=50106 nu aber?



Nö


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> http://s1.sfgame.de/indes.php?rec=50106 nu aber?
> jea ich weis why es net funkt buffed ändert den link ._.


Meiner funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. August 2009)

Versuchs mal mit index anstatt indes

Also http://s1.sfgame.de/index.php?rec=50106 anstatt http://s1.sfgame.de/indes.php?rec=50106


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

Boar -.-


----------



## Ol@f (3. August 2009)

abönd


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. August 2009)

Man man man Musste ich jetzt viel lesen ._.


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

why?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> abönd



Hi


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> why?



Weil ich Grade so ne halbe Stunde BF Vietnam Gezoggt Habe


----------



## riesentrolli (3. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Weil ich Grade so ne halbe Stunde BF Vietnam Gezoggt Habe


ui. viel und anspuchsvoll hä? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

So mit den tollen AION soundtrack lass ich euch alleine:


Btw:
http://razyl.wordpress.com/2009/08/01/aion-preview/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. August 2009)

Gn8 Razyl


----------



## Skatero (3. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So mit den tollen AION soundtrack lass ich euch alleine:


Gute Nacht


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

Schleichwerbung KILL HIM


----------



## riesentrolli (3. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> [...]
> Btw:
> http://razyl.wordpress.com/2009/08/01/aion-preview/
> 
> ...


boah alter


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Schleichwerbung KILL HIM


Näää, nur da ich schon als AION Nörger bekannt bin, poste ich das Preview halt... um das Gegenteil zu beweisen :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. August 2009)

Ich glaube ich gehe schla.... Nä doch nciht =/

Edit : ich gehe doch schlafön nachti all Hier


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

möp?


----------



## Ol@f (3. August 2009)

möp


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. August 2009)

Miep miep?

Bin auch mal weg, gn8


----------



## Ol@f (3. August 2009)

cu

Mir ist langweilig. lalalla.


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

cya


----------



## Skatero (3. August 2009)

Ich geh auch mal.

_Gute Nacht_


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. August 2009)

nichts los hier?^^


----------



## Ol@f (3. August 2009)

jup

EDIT: Bin mal schlafen, muss um 10 Uhr wach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (3. August 2009)

Fortuna Düsseldorf spielt einfach guten Fußball. Die Führung ist verdient. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Abend N8schwärmer


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

hai


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. August 2009)

Abend ^^


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

möp?


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats 11drölf


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)




----------



## White-Frost (3. August 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

\o/ sw tor an die macht


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

Guten Abend allerseits. Ist jemand da?


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

nö hier is niemand


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> \o/ sw tor an die macht


Und hoffentlich ab 16 \o/


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

hoffentlich nicht :<
aber naja macht eig nix für was gibts eltern dies kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> hoffentlich nicht :<


Hoffentlich...
Sonst gibts nur wieder tausende Threads mit "Mimimi, der Soldat hat meinen Sith umgebracht, das geht doch gar net, denn Siths und jedis können nicht durch normale soldaten sterben!!!!!!!!!!!11111einseineself"


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

Mimimimimi


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

Wie witzig. Wa ist in SW? Ich versteh das nicht so ganz. Sunwell oder Stormwind?


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Mimimimimi


Ist halt so und merkt man auch dir...


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

An mir?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. August 2009)

Schönen Guten abend


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> An mir?


Nein, an dir!


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

Wtf an mir? o.O


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

Ja, guten abend. Beachte die 2 ga nicht. Sie zanken^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wtf an mir? o.O


An dir!


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> An dir!


Ruhe dich hat keiner gefragt


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wtf an mir? o.O




WTF AN DIR!!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ruhe dich hat keiner gefragt



Sei Still du musst doch Trainer In spielen Benutzen :>


----------



## Crackmack (3. August 2009)

Not muss ich nicht
müssen und wollen sind 2  verschiedene dinge ;o


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wtf an mir? o.O


Ja an dir und wenn du nochmal die selbe antwort postest bekommst du nen report -.-


----------



## Tabuno (3. August 2009)

verlängerung. blamage für hamburg. die erste runde des dfb war wieder generell eine blamage für die 1. bundesliga. x)


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> verlängerung. blamage für hamburg. die erste runde des dfb war wieder generell eine blamage für die 1. bundesliga. x)


Naja bis auf 2 Vereine die bis jetzt rausgeflogen sind ist es doch ok...
"Der Pokal hat halt seine eigenen Gesetze"


----------



## Tabuno (3. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja bis auf 2 Vereine die bis jetzt rausgeflogen sind ist es doch ok...
> "Der Pokal hat halt seine eigenen Gesetze"


blamage heißt ja nicht immer verlieren. bayern hat sich auch nicht mit ruhm bekleckert oder hertha^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. August 2009)

Hunger ich glaube ich mach mir Toasty SCHNITZÄL


----------



## Tabuno (3. August 2009)

elfmeterschießen hahahhahahah


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> elfmeterschießen hahahhahahah


Tja Hamburg halt... zu blöde der Verein


----------



## Tabuno (3. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja Hamburg halt... zu blöde der Verein


naja haben sie noch geluckt kann man nix machen


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja haben sie noch geluckt kann man nix machen


Doch, ab nach Hamburg und das Stadion abfackeln \o/


----------



## Tabuno (3. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch, ab nach Hamburg und das Stadion abfackeln \o/


jo ich komm mal schnell vorbei :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. August 2009)

The Pitt und Operation Anchorage sind sehr kurz... aber spaßig...


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

http://starcraft2.pro/towers ==> Towerdefense im Starcraft Style \o/


----------



## Raheema (3. August 2009)

Nabönd
na alles klar bei euch= ?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Nabönd
> na alles klar bei euch= ?



abend jojo alles kalro und selbst


----------



## Raheema (4. August 2009)

jo auch =) 

muss jetzt aber leider schon weg =( 

nacht euch allen und viel spaß noch


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. August 2009)

Ach nööö Broken Steel und Point Lookout kommen erst ende des Monats auf DVD -.-


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach nööö Broken Steel und Point Lookout kommen erst ende des Monats auf DVD -.-


HAHA! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (4. August 2009)

haha
möp "Razyl hat die Gilde verlassen"


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> haha
> möp "Razyl hat die Gilde verlassen"


Warum lachst du denn? oO
Ich hab dort meinen Account eventuell grad eben gelöscht?


----------



## Crackmack (4. August 2009)

kA


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> kA


Du bist so ein horst...


----------



## Crackmack (4. August 2009)

möp wiso


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> möp wiso


Einfach so weißt du?...
/Vote for SW:TOR ab 16!


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum lachst du denn? oO
> Ich hab dort meinen Account eventuell grad eben gelöscht?


du hast wenigstens die restpilze und so gespendet oder warste bankrott?^^


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> du hast wenigstens die restpilze und so gespendet oder warste bankrott?^^


Nö, hatte noch knapp 3 oder 4 Pilze


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, hatte noch knapp 3 oder 4 Pilze


böser razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> böser razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso? oO


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? oO


hättest doch noch wenigstens spenden können x)


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hättest doch noch wenigstens spenden können x)


Öhem nö, wozu? oO
Ihr kommt auch so mit eurer Gilde da klar :>


----------



## Skatero (4. August 2009)

Ihr seid langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ihr seid langweilig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du doch auch, also was passt dir nicht?


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem nö, wozu? oO
> Ihr kommt auch so mit eurer Gilde da klar :>


r.i.p. virtuelle pilzchen


----------



## Skatero (4. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du doch auch, also was passt dir nicht?


Ich habe nie gesagt, dass es mir nicht passt. Es war nur eine Feststellung.

Achja Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt, dass es mir nicht passt. Es war nur eine Feststellung.
> 
> Achja Nabend
> 
> ...


Abend Skatero in der LANGWEILIGEN runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt, dass es mir nicht passt. Es war nur eine Feststellung.
> 
> Achja Nabend
> 
> ...



Abend du langweiller


----------



## Crackmack (4. August 2009)

möp


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2009)

ich bin mal schlafen nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich bin mal schlafen nacht



Gutenacht Tabuno


----------



## Skatero (4. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich bin mal schlafen nacht


gn8


----------



## Night falls (4. August 2009)

gn8


----------



## Skatero (4. August 2009)

Ich geh dann auch mal.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Crackmack (4. August 2009)

möp?


----------



## Hotgoblin (4. August 2009)

Gerade in WoW noch zwei Gildenkollegen mit ihren Twinks ZF  gezogen^^


Geh jetzt auch pennen msus schon in 4  1/2 Stunden aufstehn (trotz Ferien) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (4. August 2009)

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (4. August 2009)

So nu is hier aber zu!


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. August 2009)

So nu is hier aber auf  ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. August 2009)

noone spielt wieder \o/


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> noone spielt wieder \o/


Interessiert keinen *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Interessiert keinen *g*


DICh interessiert es nicht.


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> DICh interessiert es nicht.


Jep und ich bin alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Abend Nachtschwärmer Gesellen


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> noone spielt wieder \o/


hö?


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hö?


http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=70655


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Guten abend ihr Nachtwanderer


----------



## FraSokBUF (4. August 2009)

Guten Abend.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

der Typ terrorisiert Buffed Mal wieder -.- wie kann man nur so assi sein wie der?


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. August 2009)

und was macht der genau ? o.0


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> und was macht der genau ? o.0



Der Spammt In massen ZB Iht hu... Fi....euch Ihr seid alle hu... Oder halt Nazi Bilder >_>

Sonn kleiner Junge oder ka was fürn Typ aber er nervt die armen buffed mods


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

wer?


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=70655


ich dachte schon es wär was interessantes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. August 2009)

ich dachte das hat sich auf den Noone bezogen  o.0


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich dachte schon es wär was interessantes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pff, der typ spielt so top, wie er beim hexer beim pet beschwören in letzter milisekunde den cs ansetzt...
<3


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pff, der typ spielt so top, wie er beim hexer beim pet beschwören in letzter milisekunde den cs ansetzt...
> <3


ich hab den link gar nich erst angeklickt^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. August 2009)

und schreibt, dass er undergeared "noobs" abfrühstückt... toll


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2009)

np: Betontod - Flaschenbier "Demoaufnahmen 1993 - 1995"

ohoho, du schönes flaschenbier
ich will dich jetz
ich will dich hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> und schreibt, dass er undergeared "noobs" abfrühstückt... toll


der spielt gegen full s3 leute o_O


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2009)

óO 4 admins on. was passiert hier *angst hab*


----------



## Skatero (4. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. August 2009)

dann is seine Videobeschreibung falsch.
wo sind 4 Admins ?
vllt wird ja feierlich das Aion Forum eröffnet  ;D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> óO 4 admins on. was passiert hier *angst hab*



Buffed hat Grade ausnahmen Zustand

[attachment=8534:Unbenannt.JPG]

Dewegen >_>


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> dann is seine Videobeschreibung falsch.


ooder es ist ironie?(der part mit den spielern)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2009)

sexy http://failblog.org/2009/08/02/swimsuit-fail/


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. August 2009)

xD


----------



## Crackmack (4. August 2009)

hai


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> hai



Haie wo?


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. August 2009)

schöne dinger trolli ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> schöne dinger trolli ^^


die besten^^
gab zwar noch mehr aber die warn größtenteils höchst unlustig


----------



## Crackmack (4. August 2009)

Sachma Blade wie siet n dein opera aus 
oder beser gesagt was für n skin


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. August 2009)

Gott is mir langweilig... ich lad ma Dystopia ^^ das hat immer spaß gemacht.

gute nacht an alle


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sachma Blade wie siet n dein opera aus
> oder beser gesagt was für n skin



Is der 1dragon_blues-09_0115 Skin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also Dragon Blue ^^

Und Nein Ich Nutze kein Windoof Vista


----------



## Crackmack (4. August 2009)

nu darf ich suchen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> nu darf ich suchen?



Ja wiso Nicht ^^


----------



## Eisenschmieder (4. August 2009)

ich glaub ich les mir jetzt das komplette thema durch bis übermorgen dann...öhöhöhö -.-


----------



## Crackmack (4. August 2009)

bin ma wieder css zocken \o/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Hm der Typ scheint Aufgegeben Zu haben (FÜR HEUTE)


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

*gähn*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *gähn*



Du Opera Hasser geh Schlafen


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Du Opera Hasser geh Schlafen


Nö, wieso sollte ich?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, wieso sollte ich?



Dan sage ich ma so Down With FF!


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dan sage ich ma so Down With FF!


Genau, weil darauf auch viele reagieren werden..
Gut bei mir sicherlich auch nicht, allerdings ist mir das egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und FF > Opera


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau, weil darauf auch viele reagieren werden..
> Gut bei mir sicherlich auch nicht, allerdings ist mir das egal
> 
> 
> ...



Wen dan bitte Opera > All


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wen dan bitte Opera > All


Nö, Opera unterstützt nicht mal alle Plugins...
Siehe Quake Live und BF:Heroes....
Und sie haben das dümmste Managment


----------



## Skatero (4. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau, weil darauf auch viele reagieren werden..
> Gut bei mir sicherlich auch nicht, allerdings ist mir das egal
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du nichtmal Opera besser gefunden oder verwechsel ich dich?^^ Vielleicht war es Selor oder verdammt wer war es. -.-


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2009)

lol razyl wie oft dich stevinho im gaming talk erwähnt hat :O


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hast du nichtmal Opera besser gefunden oder verwechsel ich dich?^^ Vielleicht war es Selor oder verdammt wer war es. -.-


Ich war es, Opera hat auch einige Sachen die nett sind. Aber irgendwo reicht es, wenn ein Managment an jeden Zeug nur rumnölt... da ist es mir egal, ob der Browser nett ist.
Zudem hab ich da noch net BF:heroes gezockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol razyl wie oft dich stevinho im gaming talk erwähnt hat :O


Wie oft denn? oO
Ich hab zwischendurch nicht hingehört, da ich mit ein paar typen dort diskuttiert habe :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. August 2009)

Senseless ist ein komischer Film...


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie oft denn? oO
> Ich hab zwischendurch nicht hingehört, da ich mit ein paar typen dort diskuttiert habe :>


naja sagen wir so zu oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das du aion angezockt hast und so und das du der topposter bist mit Nicky^^


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja sagen wir so zu oft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tjo, ist halt nunmal die Wahrheit *gg*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Dumdidum Langweillig so ein Bissen *Auf den Patch Morgen FREU*


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo, ist halt nunmal die Wahrheit *gg*


mmh ich würds ja auch mal gern machen aber ich hab dazu irgendwie keine lust :> obwohl es ja eig grad nix zu zocken gibt. naja bin ja erstmal ab samstag im urlaub


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mmh ich würds ja auch mal gern machen aber ich hab dazu irgendwie keine lust :> obwohl es ja eig grad nix zu zocken gibt. naja bin ja erstmal ab samstag im urlaub



Wo gehts den so Hin malle oder Wat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mmh ich würds ja auch mal gern machen aber ich hab dazu irgendwie keine lust :> obwohl es ja eig grad nix zu zocken gibt. naja bin ja erstmal ab samstag im urlaub


Fang dir keine Schweinegrippe ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fang dir keine Schweinegrippe ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich flieg nicht nach mallorca 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. August 2009)

Hat eigentlich sonst noch jemand mal Senseless gesehen?


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich sonst noch jemand mal Senseless gesehen?


Nope, ich kenn den Film nichtmal oÖ


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich flieg nicht nach mallorca
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na Wohin Gehts dan? ^^


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Na Wohin Gehts dan? ^^


ins amiland. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3 tage new york und dann die letzten 2 wochen in orlando 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ins amiland.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber nicht nach Mexiko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ins amiland.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich war noch niemals In New York *sing*


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nope, ich kenn den Film nichtmal oÖ



Also ich meine nicht die Komödie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber nicht nach Mexiko
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was? verlängerte sommerferien in nrw les ich grad. die haben sie doch nich mehr alle oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> was? verlängerte sommerferien in nrw les ich grad. die haben sie doch nich mehr alle oO



Was? Wo? Wie? NEIN!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> was? verlängerte sommerferien in nrw les ich grad. die haben sie doch nich mehr alle oO



Dein ernst? O_o


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dein ernst? O_o


Wegen Schweinegrippe


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dein ernst? O_o


ja vlt wegen schweinegrippe ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. August 2009)

Damals gab es auch kein Grippefrei, wenn die Grippe gewütet hat...

VERDAMMTE WEICHEIER!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wegen Schweinegrippe



LOL nur deswegen Wie bekloppt ist das den bitte ._.


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LOL nur deswegen Wie bekloppt ist das den bitte ._.


Tjo...
die Menschheit halt :>


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LOL nur deswegen Wie bekloppt ist das den bitte ._.


also mir würde es recht kommen bloß wohn ich in berlin und ich komm genau am ferienende zurück und kann schön montag in die schule gehen. gegen eine woche frei hätt ich nix... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> also mir würde es recht kommen bloß wohn ich in berlin und ich komm genau am ferienende zurück und kann schön montag in die schule gehen. gegen eine woche frei hätt ich nix...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ick bin auch Berliner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ick bin auch Berliner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und wo genau wohnste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und wo genau wohnste?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Unter deinem Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und wo genau wohnste?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wens dir was Sagt MV -.- Da wo sido Und  so ne ..... Scheisse hier wiso Musste der das Grade hier machen -.-


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wens dir was Sagt MV -.- Da wo sido Und  so ne ..... Scheisse hier wiso Musste der das Grade hier machen -.-


ach jo ich geh auf die bülow schule müsstest ja eig kennen, weil der 124er fährt da hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ach jo ich geh auf die bülow schule müsstest ja eig kennen, weil der 124er fährt da hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm schon mal gehört war Bis diesen Sommer auf der TMO wennes dir was sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm schon mal gehört war Bis diesen Sommer auf der TMO wennes dir was sagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


thomas-mann-oberschule. schätz ich mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

Keiner von euch beiden geht auf die Rütli Schule? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> thomas-mann-oberschule. schätz ich mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Keiner von euch beiden geht auf die Rütli Schule?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne, ich besuche keine hauptschule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ne, ich besuche keine hauptschule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach damn....
Und was ist mit Blade? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also ich wohn in heiligensee aber tegel sagt dir ja bestimmt mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@razyl wie blade? :O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach damn....
> Und was ist mit Blade?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nope war Ne Gesamtschule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nope war Ne Gesamtschule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sh**



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> also ich wohn in heiligensee aber tegel sagt dir ja bestimmt mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tegel / Tegel Air Port :>


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Jo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


fein fein^^


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2009)

Na [Füge hier deinen Namen ein] du alte Schlammsau wie gehts dir?!?


----------



## NotVeryEvil (4. August 2009)

Gut?


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

Whity hat wieder langeweile...


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Na [Tabuno] du alte Schlammsau wie gehts dir?!?


jup mir gehts ganz gut und bei dir so?


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Whity hat wieder langeweile...



Whity hats glaub zum 5-10. mal in nem Jahr sein ICQ zerrissen und sämtliche Kontakte sind weg^^ Und ich schwör mir jedes mal wen das nochmal passiert nehm ich ein anderes Programm für aber irgendwie sehen die alle Kacke aus =/



Tabuno schrieb:


> jup mir gehts ganz gut und bei dir so?


Bei mir passts auch danke


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Whity hats glaub zum 5-10. mal in nem Jahr sein ICQ zerrissen und sämtliche Kontakte sind weg^^ Und ich schwör mir jedes mal wen das nochmal passiert nehm ich ein anderes Programm für aber irgendwie sehen die alle Kacke aus =/


Lol, wie bekomsmt du nur sowas hin? oO


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lol, wie bekomsmt du nur sowas hin? oO


Keine Ahnung schreib mich auserdem mal an xD Aber is ja gar nix im vergleich zu MSN hmm^^ Da hat mein Account irgend n Mist das er sämtlichen in der Kontaktliste n Link mit n Virus schickt hmm war noch toller^^ Naja allen gesagt sollen mich Blocken und wollt mich ja eh mal auf einen Messenger beschränken hat mir die Wahl genommen^^


----------



## Tabuno (4. August 2009)

also meinen 9 kontakten passiert schon nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ whity selbst schuld bei msn wenn du auf komische links klickst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung schreib mich auserdem mal an xD Aber is ja gar nix im vergleich zu MSN hmm^^ Da hat mein Account irgend n Mist das er sämtlichen in der Kontaktliste n Link mit n Virus schickt hmm war noch toller^^ Naja allen gesagt sollen mich Blocken und wollt mich ja eh mal auf einen Messenger beschränken hat mir die Wahl genommen^^


Du machst echt nur scheiße *g*


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> also meinen 9 kontakten passiert schon nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der dumme Link kam aber auch von nem Fake Account der grad nen Namen hatte den ich kannte und der theoretisch ein peinliches Foto hätte haben können da war ich in Panik und hab nich nach gedacht =/ xD Aber im ICQ is des neuerdings auch oder mich hat in den letzten 2 Monaten gut 8 mal verschiedene Accounts die alle Claudia heißen und 26 Jahre alt sind mit dem gleichen Text angeschrieben xD


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Der dumme Link kam aber auch von nem Fake Account der grad nen Namen hatte den ich kannte und der theoretisch ein peinliches Foto hätte haben können da war ich in Panik und hab nich nach gedacht =/ xD Aber im ICQ is des neuerdings auch oder mich hat in den letzten 2 Monaten gut 8 mal verschiedene Accounts die alle Claudia heißen und 26 Jahre alt sind mit dem gleichen Text angeschrieben xD


Sei froh das es keine Russen bzw. Ost - Europäer sind die dich auf russisch anschreiben...
Naja ich leg mich mal schlafen, nacht euch :>


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2009)

Gute Nacht dir


----------



## Tabuno (5. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Der dumme Link kam aber auch von nem Fake Account der grad nen Namen hatte den ich kannte und der theoretisch ein peinliches Foto hätte haben können da war ich in Panik und hab nich nach gedacht =/ xD Aber im ICQ is des neuerdings auch oder mich hat in den letzten 2 Monaten gut 8 mal verschiedene Accounts die alle Claudia heißen und 26 Jahre alt sind mit dem gleichen Text angeschrieben xD


ja musste msn glaub ich löschen und dann wieder neu machen oder so ich hatte das noch nie oO
gute nacht razyl


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja musste msn glaub ich löschen und dann wieder neu machen oder so ich hatte das noch nie oO
> gute nacht razyl


Hat ich auch gemacht und sämmtlichen viren scheis dann speziele programme für msn viren aber egal^^ icq reicht mir ja


----------



## Tabuno (5. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hat ich auch gemacht und sämmtlichen viren scheis dann speziele programme für msn viren aber egal^^ icq reicht mir ja


bei mir andersrum msn reicht mir aber icq wegen buffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2009)

Naja aber wen einem ICQ immer mal wieder abschmiert hält sich die Kontaktliste immerhin klein und bei dem wichtigsten^^ Ohne des wärens ewig viele die wohl unnötig wären XD


----------



## Tabuno (5. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Naja aber wen einem ICQ immer mal wieder abschmiert hält sich die Kontaktliste immerhin klein und bei dem wichtigsten^^ Ohne des wärens ewig viele die wohl unnötig wären XD


hehe hätt ich auch gerne das mein msn unwichtige kontakte rausschmeißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hehe hätt ich auch gerne das mein msn unwichtige kontakte rausschmeißt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lösch alle und add nur die an die de dich erinnerst =PPP

Naja ich werd noch bissel Titan Quest spielen oder ins Bett legen und noch bissel Pro 7 gucken oder so hmm aufjeden Fall wünsch ich noch ne schöne Nacht.

Und PS muss noch raus: Jaaaaahhhh ich wurd fürs Informatik Studium angenommen wuuuuhuuuuu xD

Gute Nacht


----------



## Crackmack (5. August 2009)

möp


----------



## Medmius (5. August 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nabend


----------



## Arlox93 (5. August 2009)

abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wat gehtn? ^^


----------



## Skatero (5. August 2009)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nichts.
Wurde der Account von Nimmue eigentlich gelöscht? Hab nämlich gesehen, dass ein Gast hinter ihrem Namen steht.


----------



## Arlox93 (5. August 2009)

kp^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wurde der Account von Nimmue eigentlich gelöscht? Hab nämlich gesehen, dass ein Gast hinter ihrem Namen steht.


1. ja, hat ihn löschen lassen
2. wenn dahitner gast steht kannstes dir wohl denken.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

So Nacht ne ich Bin so um 5 Uhr wieder da wen alles Glatt läuft also Um 5 Uhr morgens Glatt läuft = wen ich ausm Bett komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. ja, hat ihn löschen lassen
> 2. wenn dahitner gast steht kannstes dir wohl denken.


1. Warum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Hab ich ja, aber gewusst habt ich es nicht.


----------



## Tabuno (5. August 2009)

ja dracuns frau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin mal im bett n8


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> 1. Warum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=114407


----------



## Skatero (5. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja dracuns frau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wusst ich gar nicht. 

gn8 tabuno


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wusst ich gar nicht.


stimmt ja auch nicht


----------



## Skatero (5. August 2009)

Naja das wäre ja ein Grund gewesen für das Löschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.


----------



## Skatero (5. August 2009)

Ich geh dann mal offline.

Gute Nacht

Achja sorry für den Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (5. August 2009)

möp?
hier is zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2009)

Mal gucken ob neue WoW´ler hier heute abend auftauchen die nicht auf ihren server kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: verdammte scheiße :< Meine uhr geht 2 min vor :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> edit: verdammte scheiße :< Meine uhr geht 2 min vor :<


nap.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2009)

die wow typen machen mein buffed lahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nap.


Pff, aber du!



riesentrolli schrieb:


> die wow typen machen mein buffed lahm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Seit wann gehört Buffed dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2009)

seit immer


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff, aber du!


ich eröffne wenigstens den schwärmer nicht zu früh.


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> seit immer


Beweis es!


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Beweis es!


beweis das gegenteil


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> beweis das gegenteil


Kontakt:

Wie Sie uns per E-Mail erreichen können, erfahren Sie auf unserer Kontaktseite.



Anschrift der Redaktion:

COMPUTEC Media AG, buffed.de

Dr.-Mack-Str. 77
90762 Fürth
Deutschland

Tel.: +49 0911-2872-100
Fax: +49 0911-2872-200



Vorstand:

Albrecht Hengstenberg (Vorsitzender)
Rainer Rosenbusch



Verlagsleitung:

Hans Ippisch



Sitz- und Registergericht:

Amtsgericht Fuerth, HRB 8818



Umsatzsteuer-ID-Nummer (VAT-No.):

DE 812 575 276



Chefredakteur/Objektleiter:



Heinrich Lenhardt (Trantor)


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@razül: das beweist doch goar nix


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> @razül: das beweist doch goar nix


Das beweist alles!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Abend *genervt is*


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend *genervt is*


Och von was bist du denn genervt?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och von was bist du denn genervt?


der suchti konnt net zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der suchti konnt net zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum spielt er auch WoW? Selber schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. August 2009)

es gibt viele schönere spiele. zb heroes of newerth. die beta ist klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (5. August 2009)

Nabend 

alles klar hier? ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Nope ich bin drauf aber Ruhestein benutzt 15 Minuten später kommt erst der ladescrenn


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> es gibt viele schönere spiele. zb heroes of newerth. die beta ist klasse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Champions Online ist auch toll, wenn auch einige ...
äääh mom NDA und so :<



Raheema schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> alles klar hier? ^^


Nabend Raheema und ja alles ist klar :>


----------



## Tabuno (5. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Champions Online ist auch toll, wenn auch einige ...
> äääh mom NDA und so :<


geht mir auch so. vorallem als vorhin zwei wow nerds auf den server kam und im voice chat gelabert haben der server is immer noch down. dann hab ich sie erstmal ausgelacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (5. August 2009)

fies xD 



mein server is auch noch down =(


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> geht mir auch so. vorallem als vorhin zwei wow nerds auf den server kam und im voice chat gelabert haben der server is immer noch down. dann hab ich sie erstmal ausgelacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blöde NDA Da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bei champions online?


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bei champions online?


Jep...


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. August 2009)

Ist ja nicht mehr lang hin zur Open Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da dürfen wir auch ein bissl plaudern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht mehr lang hin zur Open Beta
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann darf ich endlich plaudern mwhahaha


----------



## Tabuno (5. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jep...


ist das nicht traurig das immer bei patch zeit oder addon zeit das buffed immer so überlastet is oO? 
und wozu soll die nda eig gut sein?


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ist das nicht traurig das immer bei patch zeit oder addon zeit das buffed immer so überlastet is oO?
> und wozu soll die nda eig gut sein?


Die NDA ist dafür da, das du nichts aus der Beta erzählst bzw. Bilder/Videos davon machst. Sollte das einen Mitarbeiter der Firma auffallen wird dein Account geschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die NDA ist dafür da, das du nichts aus der Beta erzählst bzw. Bilder/Videos davon machst. Sollte das einen Mitarbeiter der Firma auffallen wird dein Account geschlossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo haste mir ja erklärt. aber wieso dürfen andere leute nichts darüber erfahren?


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo haste mir ja erklärt. aber wieso dürfen andere leute nichts darüber erfahren?


Weil das noch geheim gehalten werden soll...


----------



## Crackmack (5. August 2009)

hai


----------



## Skatero (5. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## SicVenom (5. August 2009)

nabend
ist irgentwer von euch grad champions online am zocken? test soll angeblich bis 05 uhr gehen, allerdings kann ich mich seit 1 std nicht mehr einlogen...will endlich mal meinen betakey nutzen -.-"


----------



## Ol@f (5. August 2009)

Ich weiß noch nicht mal was das sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (5. August 2009)

superhelden mmo


----------



## Ol@f (5. August 2009)

hmm, k.^^


----------



## Tabuno (6. August 2009)

wow, der wow patch ging ja echt schnell. nur 15 minuten oder so. früher war das immer ziemlich lästig aber seitdem man das im launcher laden ist das mal echt ertragbar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: bin mal off nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. August 2009)

jaja Seit dem Patch WoW Freezzes =(


----------



## Skatero (6. August 2009)

*I*ch geh dann mal schlafen.

_Gute Nacht_


----------



## Crackmack (6. August 2009)

möp?


----------



## Fuuton (6. August 2009)

*gääähn* Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (6. August 2009)

möp *abschliess*


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. August 2009)

möp *eröffne*


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2009)

ist euch schon aufgefallen was morgen mittag is?

12:34:56 07/08/09


----------



## Falathrim (6. August 2009)

Spannend.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Spannend.


das is ganz toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (6. August 2009)

moin moin


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. August 2009)

machen wir ne 123456789 Party ?


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2009)

jaaaaa \o/


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. August 2009)

mhh dann zählen wir um 0:00 nich von 10 bis 0 sondern von 0 bis 10 ... man bin ich genial


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. August 2009)

abend


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. August 2009)

nix los -.- wieso hab ich Ferien....


----------



## Fuuton (6. August 2009)

Damit du mit dein Freunden oder what ever was machen kannst? x)


----------



## Ol@f (6. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> nix los -.- wieso hab ich Ferien....




bald vorbei in NRW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. August 2009)

Tagchen. Wollt nur mal vorbeischaun^^


----------



## Skatero (6. August 2009)

Nabend Leute


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend Leute



Guten Abend Du ^^


----------



## Tabuno (7. August 2009)

lol!


----------



## Ocian (7. August 2009)

Na seid ihr auch noch wach? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. August 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Na seid ihr auch noch wach?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klaro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (7. August 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Na seid ihr auch noch wach?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap ...

Aloha btw


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. August 2009)

so nacht ich geh ma pennen


----------



## Ykon (7. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> bald vorbei in NRW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sollen die Ferien in NRW nicht verlängert werden, wegen der Schweinegrippe? *hoff*


----------



## Ol@f (7. August 2009)

Ach sind sicher nur Gerüchte...

hmm aber erster treffer in google, scheint das gerücht zu kennen http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/artic...vuCrZf3LzGcxXxA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
btw.
Um 02:54:42 Uhr ist Vollmond.


----------



## Skatero (7. August 2009)

-.- Man sieht der Ava kacke aus.
Brauche bessere Qualität.


----------



## Aero_one (7. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ach sind sicher nur Gerüchte...
> 
> hmm aber erster treffer in google, scheint das gerücht zu kennen http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/artic...vuCrZf3LzGcxXxA



Was für ein Glück, das ich nicht unter Menschen gehe ...

Hikikomori wins in ...
3...
2...
1...

WIN !


----------



## Ol@f (7. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Was für ein Glück, das ich nicht unter Menschen gehe ...


0,0


----------



## Skatero (7. August 2009)

Ich geh jetzt offline. Gute Nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. August 2009)

21 uhr OFFEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Abend An Alle


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2009)

ums ums ums ums UMSE!!


----------



## Aero_one (7. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ums ums ums ums UMSE!!


... ... ... ... !?

Aloha


----------



## Hanfgurke (7. August 2009)

Heeeeeeeeydihoooooo! *Towely-Wink*


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> ... ... ... ... !?
> 
> Aloha


http://www.myspace.com/umsemusic


----------



## Aero_one (7. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://www.myspace.com/umsemusic


Hmm ganz nett, aber nichts was ich mir 2x anhören würde ... dafür finde ich seine Stimme zu langweilig 

Wuhuu nachdem Socom Confrontation jetzt 3 Monate ungeöffnet neben der PS 3 lag hab ich mich endlich durchringen können es mal in's Laufwerk zu schieben.

Ich bin gespannt ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. August 2009)

Kennt jemand von euch einen wirklich schnellen Space shooter? Also sowas in die Richtung Freespace, nur halt schneller und geladener?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. August 2009)

Langweillig =/


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Langweillig =/


Spiel doch WoW oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spiel doch WoW oO



Mach ich jetzt auch Hoffe das der Graka Update die Grafik Bugs behoben hat


----------



## Tabuno (7. August 2009)

so 3 wochen in den usa, cya!


----------



## Silenzz (7. August 2009)

N'ABÄÄÄÄÄND 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (7. August 2009)

Und konntet ihr gestern trotz Vollmond gut schlafen?^^


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'ABÄÄÄÄÄND
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abend Silenzz


----------



## Silenzz (7. August 2009)

Es hätte nicht zufällig jmd, Verwendung für Dark Cloud oder so für die PS2?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Und konntet ihr gestern trotz Vollmond gut schlafen?^^



Drausen Is grade vollmond O_o


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Und konntet ihr gestern trotz Vollmond gut schlafen?^^



Nicht wirklich war viel zu warm...

Achja:



Selor schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch einen wirklich schnellen Space shooter? Also sowas in die Richtung Freespace, nur halt schneller und geladener?


----------



## Perkone (7. August 2009)

Nachdem ich grad sternhagelvoll bin kann ich grad net zum fenster schaun bzw kein bock drauf, hab ich kA was der vollmond grad macht. Nachdem ichj in Oberösterreich wohn weiß ich gar net ob wir vollmodn haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 falls ich dazu komm guck ich ma


----------



## Skatero (7. August 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Nachdem ich grad sternhagelvoll bin kann ich grad net zum fenster schaun bzw kein bock drauf, hab ich kA was der vollmond grad macht. Nachdem ichj in Oberösterreich wohn weiß ich gar net ob wir vollmodn haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aha


Nabend


----------



## Perkone (7. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aha
> 
> 
> Nabend



Nabend


----------



## Assari (7. August 2009)

46mins bis ich geburtstag hab =D cool^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. August 2009)

Verdammtnochmal ignoriert mich nicht ihr verdammten Schweine!


----------



## Perkone (7. August 2009)

Ich ignorier dich doch gar net. Ähh was wolltest du ?


----------



## Aero_one (7. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Verdammtnochmal ignoriert mich nicht ihr verdammten Schweine!


Nein ...
eine Antwort auf beide Fragen.

Edit: Wieso verwendest du den Terminus Schweine ? Dadurch ... könnte man sich "beleidigt" fühlen *hust*


----------



## Perkone (7. August 2009)

Was?


----------



## Aero_one (7. August 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Was?


Kettensäge ...


----------



## Perkone (7. August 2009)

Dazu sagen wir in österreich " fichtenmoped " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw Aeor, der Beistrich in deiner sig bei "cooleren, imaginären" ist grammatikalisch falsch, der gehört weg.


----------



## Skatero (7. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Verdammtnochmal ignoriert mich nicht ihr verdammten Schweine!


Das bedeutet nein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Nein ...
> eine Antwort auf beide Fragen.
> 
> Edit: Wieso verwendest du den Terminus Schweine ? Dadurch ... könnte man sich "beleidigt" fühlen *hust*



Könnte... würde... hätte... bla bla bla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem habe "Verdammte Schweine" benutzt... und nicht nur Schweine...


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Dazu sagen wir in österreich " fichtenmoped "
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


rofl. sag gefälligst komma


----------



## Perkone (7. August 2009)

Need moar posts ich schlaf sonst weg.... animiert doch ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir in Österreich sagen Beistrich ok ? Komma is uncool


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2009)

dei muddi is uncool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (7. August 2009)

Da hst du allerdings recht...


----------



## Aero_one (7. August 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Btw Aeor, der Beistrich in deiner sig bei "cooleren, imaginären" ist grammatikalisch falsch, der gehört weg.



Wenn ich ehrlich bin ... das Interesse daran ob ich ein Komma zuviel oder zuwenig in meiner Sig habe tendiert irgendwo zu ... 

Den Rest ersparen wir uns mal =)


----------



## Perkone (7. August 2009)

Yo war nur ne info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. August 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Need moar posts ich schlaf sonst weg.... animiert doch ma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Beistrich klingt so ..komisch.


----------



## 2boon4you (7. August 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Dazu sagen wir in österreich " fichtenmoped "
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ähm nein.


----------



## Perkone (7. August 2009)

Ähm doch. Zumindest in Oberösterreich. Wo wohnst du bitte das du dass widerlegen könnetst ?


----------



## Pente (7. August 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen.


----------



## Aero_one (7. August 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Yo war nur ne info
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schon klar ... war auch nett gemeint undso.

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, ich mag so etwas nicht besonders ...
Und wenn mir jemand mal im richtigen Leben begegnet der "Insert beliebige Grammatik/Rechtschreib -belehrung" profan vor mir zum besten gibt ...
Werde ich ***** **** ****** ***** ***** *** **** ********* *** ** ***** **** *****.

Juchee ...


----------



## Skatero (7. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen.


Abend Pente


----------



## Perkone (7. August 2009)

Jo Jo nur kein Stress, war nur ne Info mehr nich ;D


----------



## Pente (7. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Abend Pente


Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na was schwärmt ihr hier noch rum zu so später Stunde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (7. August 2009)

Bin grad am labern in skype mit nem freund, ansonsten hab ich kein Plan grad...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. August 2009)

Gnäh ich will wieder in den buffed channel :<


----------



## Skatero (7. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So spät ist es jetzt aber auch nicht.
Und wie läufts in Warhammer? Auf welchem Server warst du schon wieder?


----------



## Aero_one (7. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Gnäh ich will wieder in den buffed channel :<


Hä ?!

Hmm ... jetzt weiss ich warum ich Socom nie gespielt habe. Das Spiel war bei weitem sein Geld nicht wert =/


----------



## Lurock (7. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aber um ehrlich zu sein, ich mag so etwas nicht besonders ...
> Und wenn mir jemand mal im richtigen Leben begegnet der "Insert beliebige Grammatik/Rechtschreib -belehrung" profan vor mir zum besten gibt ...
> Werde ich ***** **** ****** ***** ***** *** **** ********* *** ** ***** **** *****.


Was? Dich lachend bedanken und unauffällig die Fäuste ballen?
Ich würd dir zu gerne begegnen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Hä ?!



Buffed channel IRC und so =/ :<

Pente mach ma was =(


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Buffed channel IRC und so =/ :<
> 
> Pente mach ma was =(


was zur hölle will man da?


----------



## Pente (8. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> So spät ist es jetzt aber auch nicht.
> Und wie läufts in Warhammer? Auf welchem Server warst du schon wieder?


Ich spiel seit Wochen kein Warhammer mehr. Davor war ich auf Erengrad. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema IRC: bin heut nicht mehr im IRC, sorry. Klär das mit der Person die dich gebannt hat per PM oder ähnlichem.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was zur hölle will man da?



Da kann man ganz doll spaß haben =)


----------



## Aero_one (8. August 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dich lachend bedanken und unauffällig die Fäuste ballen?


Genau... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich spiel seit Wochen kein Warhammer mehr. Davor war ich auf Erengrad.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab auch letztens aufgehört, aber habe überlegt, ob ich wieder anfange, wenn das nächste Event kommt.
Aber auf Erengrad würde ich sowiesoo nicht kommen. Würde auf Drakenwald wechseln.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Da kann man ganz doll spaß haben =)


(buffed-)irc is kolossal überbewertet!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> (buffed-)irc is kolossal überbewertet!



Nö finde ich nicht ^^


----------



## Aero_one (8. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> irc is kolossal überbewertet!


Stimmt ...

Früher war es ganz spaßig, inzwischen aber leider ... naja


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Immernoch nach extrem schnellen Space Shootern, Freespace Like, suchen...


----------



## Aero_one (8. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Immernoch nach extrem schnellen Space Shootern, Freespace Like, suchen...


Wenn du auf das Space verzichten kannst ... wäre Aquanox 1&2 vllt. ne Überlegung. Grafik ist zwar inzwischen nicht mehr die beste ...

Wäre so das einzige was mir dazu einfällt.

Edit: Oder Freelancer ... aber das dürfte dir ja bestimmt schon bekannt sein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Ich wollte auch eigentlich was schnelles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und weder Freespace noch Aquanox sind dies... ^^


----------



## Lillyan (8. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> bin heut nicht mehr im IRC, sorry. Klär das mit der Person die dich gebannt hat per PM oder ähnlichem.


Jetzt wo ich dich ma brauch *jammer*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2009)

och lilly alles wird wieder gut =)

ahcja Lilly is x3n0n noch da?


----------



## Aero_one (8. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch eigentlich was schnelles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Als letzte "Alternative" würde mir nur Hawx einfallen. Wobei dann wirklich nur das "schnell" Genre abgedeckt ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Hawx und schnell? Hab ich was verpasst? Da kannst du knapp übern Boden fliegen und jedes Blatt an den Bäumen einzelnd zählen!^^


----------



## Lillyan (8. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> och lilly alles wird wieder gut =)
> 
> ahcja Lilly is x3n0n noch da?


ka, bin nicht mehr im Chat.

Nacht euch... und macht keinen Blödsinn.


----------



## Aero_one (8. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hawx und schnell? Hab ich was verpasst? Da kannst du knapp übern Boden fliegen und jedes Blatt an den Bäumen einzelnd zählen!^^


Öhhhm k ...



Lillyan schrieb:


> Nacht euch... und macht keinen Blödsinn.



Wir und Blödsinn ? Ich bitte dich ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ka, bin nicht mehr im Chat.
> 
> Nacht euch... und macht keinen Blödsinn.



Hm Okay 

Gute nacht Wünsche ich ^^


----------



## Skatero (8. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ka, bin nicht mehr im Chat.
> 
> Nacht euch... und macht keinen Blödsinn.


Wir machen doch nie Blödsinn.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Ich weiß ich bin anspruchsvoll...

Ich will halt die Voll Action, rechts und Links explodieren Raketen über mir zischt ein feindlicher Jäger knapp vorbei, den ich kaum erkennen konnte so schnell halt alles schnell und BÄÄÄMMM! halt so ne halt... scharfe Manöver hin und her zuckend den Lasern ausweichen knapp über der Hülle des feindlichen Schlachtschiffes entlang rauschen und PEW PEW PEW BÄÄÄÄM Treffer und die feindlichen Kommunikationsapparate sind ausgefallen...

Oder so ähnlich ^^


----------



## Aero_one (8. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich bin anspruchsvoll... [...]



Da sind wir uns schonmal einig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... (nicht böse gemeint)
Hmm...
Dark Star One, Dark Horizon & Spaceforce 2. Da ich aber keins der Spiele selbst gespielt habe kann ich da aber zum Spiel selbst nicht viel sagen. Sie passen aber at least wieder in's Weltraum Genre


----------



## Pente (8. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich dich ma brauch *jammer*


Jetzt bin ich extra gejoined und du bist nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich extra gejoined und du bist nicht da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das nennt man dan *pech* Oder? ^^


----------



## Ykon (8. August 2009)

Hallöchen ihr Schlafwandler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jemand aus dem Ruhrgebiet da, der auch heute bei der Cranger Kirmes da war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2009)

so ich geha ma schlafen allen noch ne schöne nacht


----------



## Night falls (8. August 2009)

Alter Lachs, ich hab die andren beim Mayern einfach übertriebens abgezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT: Ist nicht so, als ob ich ordentlich knülle wär.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. August 2009)

lang nix mehr hier gepostet...hier mal ein kurzes

brree!


----------



## Ol@f (8. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Alter Lachs, ich hab die andren beim Mayern einfach übertriebens abgezogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich find das verlieren meist viel besser :O


----------



## Skatero (8. August 2009)

So ich bin weg.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Crackmack (8. August 2009)

Moin *gähn*


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. August 2009)

Abend leute


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

*gähn*
Abend Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Crackmack (8. August 2009)

Hai

Herr Razyl schon müde?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Hat jemand von euch das Spiel "Dark Horizon" und Vista?


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Herr Razyl schon müde?


Ja, es war ein durchaus anstrengender morgen



Selor schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch das Spiel "Dark Horizon" und Vista?


Zu beidem:
Nein


----------



## FraSokBUF (8. August 2009)

Guten Abend und nein zu der Dark Horizon - frage.

Gruss,
FSB


----------



## Skatero (8. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

Ihr seid so still 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. August 2009)

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Bree hier mal nicht so rum!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bree hier mal nicht so rum!



kk sry bin mal weg meister


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> kk sry bin mal weg meister


Da geht er wieder der Feigling  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2009)

freut euch mit mir über meine neueste platte:
*
COPILOT - kleinstadtgeschichten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das obwohls die auch als free downlaod gibt


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> freut euch mit mir über meine neueste platte:


GZ trolli


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2009)

nr. 27/100

is in 1000 jahren bestimmt voll wertvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nr. 27/100
> 
> is in 1000 jahren bestimmt voll wertvoll
> 
> ...


Vielleicht erleben das deine Nachfahren ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2009)

das erleb ich selber noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das erleb ich selber noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meinst du echt, du wirst so alt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2009)

klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kryokonservierung und so^^


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ob du dann noch mit der neuen Technik klar kommst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2009)

wenn ich die platte dann verkaufe hab ich n paar quadrillionen geldeinheiten und kann mir angestellte für alles leisten


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn ich die platte dann verkaufe hab ich n paar quadrillionen geldeinheiten und kann mir angestellte für alles leisten


Ok, gutes Argument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich frag mich was die Menschen so in 1000 Jahren für Musik hören? Obs da immer noch den Musikantenstadl gibt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2009)

bestimmt^^
aber ob er dann immer noch so polarisiert?

udn zum thema musik in 1000 jahren ein absolut genialer track von frittenbude:


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bestimmt^^
> aber ob er dann immer noch so polarisiert?


Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht moderiert dann THOMAS GOTTSCHALK immer noch Wetten Dass...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2009)

XDDDD

...zorg von blubsel 73 wettet, dass er es schafft 15 mulifische flachböbse zu essen...


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> XDDDD
> 
> ...zorg von blubsel 73 wettet, dass er es schafft 15 mulifische flachböbse zu essen...


Was für dinger? oO


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was für dinger? oO


mulifische flachböbse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*komisches adjektiv zur herkunftsbeschreibung* *komischer eigenname*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (8. August 2009)

Aloha ...


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mulifische flachböbse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oO sehr komisches wort...



Aero_one schrieb:


> Aloha ...


Abend Aero_one!


----------



## Aero_one (8. August 2009)

Heute war echt mal wieder ein geiler Tag ...

Nachdem ich zum ca. 1.000 x in den DvD- Regalen vom nahe gelegenen Media Markt gestöbert habe, habe ich ihn heute endlich gefunden: _High Fidelity_ =) endlich 

(Ich weiss interessiert keinen, aber egal ich musste meine Freude mal kundtuen)


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Heute war echt mal wieder ein geiler Tag ...
> 
> Nachdem ich zum ca. 1.000 x in den DvD- Regalen vom nahe gelegenen Media Markt gestöbert habe, habe ich ihn heute endlich gefunden: _High Fidelity_ =) endlich
> 
> (Ich weiss interessiert keinen, aber egal ich musste meine Freude mal kundtuen)


Wasn das fürn Film?


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Heute war echt mal wieder ein geiler Tag ...
> 
> Nachdem ich zum ca. 1.000 x in den DvD- Regalen vom nahe gelegenen Media Markt gestöbert habe, habe ich ihn heute endlich gefunden: _High Fidelity_ =) endlich
> 
> (Ich weiss interessiert keinen, aber egal ich musste meine Freude mal kundtuen)


da gibs n film zu? wusst ich gar nich. thx für die info.

geht doch um das buch von nick hornby oder?


----------



## Aero_one (8. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> da gibs n film zu? wusst ich gar nich. thx für die info.
> geht doch um das buch von nick hornby oder?


Jop ... 
Buch hab ich auch irgendwo rumliegen. Nur iwie. nie gelesen ...

@ Razyl
ist ne "Komödie" Wiki Link


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Ich finde es äußerst peinlich für ein Entwicklerstudio, wenn ein Spiel vom September 2008 NICHT auf Vista zum laufen zu kriegen ist...


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich finde es äußerst peinlich für ein Entwicklerstudio, wenn ein Spiel vom September 2008 NICHT auf Vista zum laufen zu kriegen ist...


Naja Vista...
keine Ahnung was Dark Horizon fürn Spiel ist, aber eventuell gibt es Patches oder ähnliches ?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abend, biste immer noch banned in #buffed.de? ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja Vista...
> keine Ahnung was Dark Horizon fürn Spiel ist, aber eventuell gibt es Patches oder ähnliches ?



Isn Space Shooter Adventure Ding... das ist ja das Problem es gibt bereits 2 Patches und die Idioten haben es immernoch nicht hingekriegt...


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Isn Space Shooter Adventure Ding... das ist ja das Problem es gibt bereits 2 Patches und die Idioten haben es immernoch nicht hingekriegt...


Von welcher Firma kommt denn das Spiel?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Von welcher Firma kommt denn das Spiel?



Von Quazar Studio, glaube ich irgendein russisches Unternehmen...^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend, biste immer noch banned in #buffed.de? ^^



Jop x3n0n will mich nicht entbannen wegen nem Bild won Kroko Eine menschen hand im mauel hatte und dan da stand the Kroko Is ARMed :x


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Von Quazar Studio, glaube ich irgendein russisches Unternehmen...^^


Kenn ich nichtmal annähernd :X

@ Blade:
Haha, warum postest du auch so einen mist?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Jop x3n0n will mich nicht entbannen wegen nem Bild won Kroko Eine menschen hand im mauel hatte und dan da stand the Kroko Is ARMed :x


rofl. wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kenn ich nichtmal annähernd :X
> 
> @ Blade:
> Haha, warum postest du auch so einen mist?^^



Ka das war Irgendwie rofl ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ka das war Irgendwie rofl ^^


Tjo, ich denke der Bann ist für dich nemmer "rofl"^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2009)

Jup iser auch nicht den X3n0n is mit nichts zu überzeugen =( Er is fies =`(


----------



## Aero_one (8. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Jop x3n0n will mich nicht entbannen wegen nem Bild won Kroko Eine menschen hand im mauel hatte und dan da stand the Kroko Is ARMed :x


Hmm also ich finds lustig =P 
Aber naja ... darüber lässt sich streiten.


----------



## Langmar (8. August 2009)

Guten Abend die Damen und Herren!

So, jetzt missbrauche ich mal diesen Thread, um Werbung
für einen anderen Thread zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Interesse an einem 2D-RPG? Klick mich!

Btw: Was läuft so? >.<


mfG Langmar


----------



## Crackmack (8. August 2009)

Werbung KILL HIM


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Werbung KILL HIM



Mach Vor :>


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Werbung KILL HIM


Lass ihn!

@ Blade.
Tjo, musste halt gaaaaaanz lieb betteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lass ihn!
> 
> @ Blade.
> Tjo, musste halt gaaaaaanz lieb betteln
> ...


nur weil dus selber machst...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Blade.
> Tjo, musste halt gaaaaaanz lieb betteln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich habe Ihn sogar angeboten das wen ich nochma shice mache das er mein Buffed acc löschen darf ... Aber er sagte nein! :`<


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nur weil dus selber machst...


Nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich habe Ihn sogar angeboten das wen ich nochma shice mache das er mein Buffed acc löschen darf ... Aber er sagte nein! :`<


Armes Blade


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2009)

ich will wieder in den chanel Ohne ihn is es nicht mehr lustig *snif*

Eben werbung mache /join #Defqonone


----------



## Crackmack (8. August 2009)

mhhh


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2009)

Crackmack was warn das? =3


----------



## Crackmack (8. August 2009)

kA o.O
was soll ich denn da drin


----------



## Falathrim (8. August 2009)

nabend.


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> kA o.O
> was soll ich denn da drin


Dich mit Blade unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. August 2009)

hihho hallihallo moinmoin was geht hey ho huhu


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2009)

Lasst Mich In den Buffed Channel =/ Ich geh Kapput


----------



## Falathrim (8. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Lasst Mich In den Buffed Channel =/ Ich geh Kapput


Des is doch nur irgendein Chat? o.0


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2009)

*rotlicht trink* *"was wolln wir? sternburg bier" brüll*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2009)

Miley Cyrus Is doch süß <3 ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley Cyrus Is doch süß <3 ^^



gtfo -.- 












			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja und nebenbei nabend ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley Cyrus Is doch süß <3 ^^


AHja?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gtfo -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nanananan ^^


----------



## Falathrim (8. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *rotlicht trink* *"was wolln wir? sternburg bier" brüll*


Mein Sternburg ist wichtiger als Deutschland? :x

Prost übrigens xP


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Nanananan ^^


*Razyl überschüttet BladeDragonGX mit einen Eimer pinker Farbe* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Razyl überschüttet BladeDragonGX mit einen Eimer pinker Farbe*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



\o/ Pink Juhu *freude Vorteusch*


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> \o/ Pink Juhu *freude Vorteusch*


Damit du immerhin etwas #buffed.de stimmung bekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. August 2009)

Is ja sehr nett Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Is ja sehr nett Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa klar, kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. August 2009)

​
Damit Gehe ich für heute off ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. August 2009)

So ich hab mich mal in deren Forum ausgelassen... mal gucken ob überhaupt was zurückkommt... ^^


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Damit Gehe ich für heute off ^^


Miley Cyrus Fanboy!!!111



Selor schrieb:


> So ich hab mich mal in deren Forum ausgelassen... mal gucken ob überhaupt was zurückkommt... ^^


Ich drück dir die daumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (9. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Miley Cyrus Fanboy!!!111


ich irgendwie auch ._.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Miley Cyrus Fanboy!!!111



Lass mich doch :<

die is so süß <3


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich irgendwie auch ._.


Lachen oder nicht lachen? Mom es ist Crackmack, dann erledigt sich ja die Frage:
HAHA!


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Lass mich doch :<
> 
> die is so süß <3


Heirate sie


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heirate sie



Würde ich so gerne machen <3 Glaubs mir ma


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Würde ich so gerne machen <3 Glaubs mir ma


Du musst nur nach Amerika fliegen, ist gar nicht soooo weit weg


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. August 2009)

Zomg Ich bin kein Fan Boy =(

Es is schlimmer >_<


----------



## Crackmack (9. August 2009)

not


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. August 2009)

Ih... Amerikanerin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Zomg Ich bin kein Fan Boy =(
> 
> Es is schlimmer >_<


Du würdest sie am liebsten?....



Crackmack schrieb:


> not


?`!



Selor schrieb:


> Ih... Amerikanerin...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, es gibt ne weibliche Form vom Gebäck "Amerikaner" oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du würdest sie am liebsten?....



HEIRATEN!!!!


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> HEIRATEN!!!!


Aber dann?... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. August 2009)

Kannst dir denken Irgendwann nach dem heiraten ^^


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Kannst dir denken Irgendwann nach dem heiraten ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie ist doch erst 16 oder 17 ?


----------



## Falathrim (9. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Kannst dir denken Irgendwann nach dem heiraten ^^


oder vorher...?


----------



## Crackmack (9. August 2009)

popään


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> oder vorher...?


Tja wird nicht funzen. Die ist doch irgendwie ne Christin und trägt diesen blöden Ring....




Crackmack schrieb:


> popään


ist nichts für kleine crackmacks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Sie ist doch erst 16 oder 17 ?



Mach mir doch nix selber erst 17 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (9. August 2009)

sagt mr.razyl


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> sagt mr.razyl


Jep, das tu ich. Was dagegen?


----------



## Falathrim (9. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja wird nicht funzen. Die ist doch irgendwie ne Christin und trägt diesen blöden Ring....


Wat fürn Ring?

Keuschheitsgürtel oder was?
Gibt nicht nur eine Art von Sex...aber lassen wir das xP


----------



## Crackmack (9. August 2009)

klar hab ich was dagegen


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wat fürn Ring?
> 
> Keuschheitsgürtel oder was?
> Gibt nicht nur eine Art von Sex...aber lassen wir das xP


Ne sonen blöder ring, der anzeigt das man noch Jungfrau ist oder so...
Ziemlich toller Trend in den USA anscheinend



Crackmack schrieb:


> klar hab ich was dagegen


Wieso?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. August 2009)

ick muss morgen Um 8 uhr raus >_<

um schwimmen zu gehn >_<

Aber irgendwie kein bock mehr


----------



## Falathrim (9. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne sonen blöder ring, der anzeigt das man noch Jungfrau ist oder so...
> Ziemlich toller Trend in den USA anscheinend


rofl o.0

Kann man sich doch gleich im Space Balls-Style nen Roboter zulegen, der immer wenns abgeht abgeht und schreit "VIRGIN ALARM, VIRGIN ALARM!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. August 2009)

so jetzt echt ma schlafen Gn8


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne sonen blöder ring, der anzeigt das man noch Jungfrau ist oder so...
> Ziemlich toller Trend in den USA anscheinend



Danach aber nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Danach aber nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja danach nicht mehr...
Eventuell verschenken sie den weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. August 2009)

Ich glaub eher in dem Ring ist ein Minikondom... damit sie des auch ja net vergessen, des ist wie beim Airback... kommt der stoß springt der Ring auf xD


----------



## Skatero (9. August 2009)

Die macht doch hässliche Musik. Das färbt ein bisschen auf sie ab.

Achja


----------



## Mondryx (9. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher in dem Ring ist ein Minikondom... damit sie des auch ja net vergessen, des ist wie beim Airback... kommt der stoß springt der Ring auf xD



Über den Ring gibt es eine tolle South Park Folge in der 13ten Staffel die man derzeit nicht mehr in Deutschland sehen kann >.<


----------



## Skatero (9. August 2009)

Ich geh offline

Gute Nacht


----------



## Lurock (9. August 2009)

Einen wunderschönen guten Möpse!


----------



## Crackmack (9. August 2009)

Nacht \o/


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. August 2009)

moin


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. August 2009)

Abend =/


----------



## Falathrim (9. August 2009)

Macht etwas!


----------



## Skatero (9. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Falathrim (9. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


Guter Anfang. 
moin.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. August 2009)

Langweillig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (9. August 2009)

Guten Abend.

Alles fit?


----------



## jeef (9. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Langweillig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. August 2009)

Mir ist so langweilig dass ich mich wieder in /b/ rumtreibe o.o


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. August 2009)

/b/.... da gabs vor 100 seiten schon ma was...das is doch... naja... *hust*hust*
Pornographisches Material oder?

naja whatever... ich geh pennen

gute nacht


----------



## Falathrim (9. August 2009)

/b/ ist einfach nur eine Seite voller Scheiße, die hier nicht weiter verlinkt werden darf xP

Anyway, alles andere fällt unter Rule 1 + 2


----------



## Bllademaster (10. August 2009)

warte nur drauf das ich endlich müde wert^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> /b/ ist einfach nur eine Seite voller Scheiße, die hier nicht weiter verlinkt werden darf xP
> 
> Anyway, alles andere fällt unter Rule 1 + 2



ich bin immernoch von rule 34 verstört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> /b/ ist einfach nur eine Seite voller Scheiße, die hier nicht weiter verlinkt werden darf xP


/s/ ftw und 4kanal ist scheiße, schlaf gut.


----------



## Ollimua (10. August 2009)

Noch 2 Stunden arbeiten und ich fall hier schon fast in den Tiefschlaf....


----------



## Ol@f (10. August 2009)

Hmm, hör Musik! ^^


----------



## Ollimua (10. August 2009)

Negativ. Bin nicht alleine hier und hab Headset vergessen. Und so hört sich Musik über die PowerMac eigenen Lautsprechern net wirklich toll an. =(


----------



## Ol@f (10. August 2009)

Hmm, das ist schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten irgendwelche Spiele spielen (Solitär, Pinball) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (10. August 2009)

Bei Solitär schlaf ich ja erst recht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab hier sonst auch nur BubbleTrouble drauf... Naja. Nun sinds ja auch nur noch 70 Minuten. Hooray

*Memo an mich selbst: Morgen DVDs und Headset einpacken*


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun kann ich mich ja auch einreihen zu BladeDragonGX hmm


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> /s/ ftw und 4kanal ist scheiße, schlaf gut.


scheiß auf kc!


----------



## Medmius (10. August 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. August 2009)

morgen *gääähn*


----------



## Night falls (10. August 2009)

> 4*kanal*


fail


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> morgen *gääähn*


Mano \o/
ICQ on kommen sofort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mano \o/
> ICQ on kommen sofort!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



as u wish^^


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> as u wish^^


Blöder Engländer...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> fail


haha =D


----------



## chopi (10. August 2009)

Kennt hier jemand "Das Milionenspiel" ?
Moin


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schönen Guten abend 

Hm Auch Gebanned? =)


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> schönen Guten abend
> 
> Hm Auch Gebanned? =)


Jep, weil ich so "böse" war und reported habe.... 
Nur weil ich dazu den "link" nochmals kopiert habe... noja was solls


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jep, weil ich so "böse" war und reported habe....
> Nur weil ich dazu den "link" nochmals kopiert habe... noja was solls



von wehm von x3n0n? :>


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> von wehm von x3n0n? :>


Nope, von Lillyan


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Kennt hier jemand "Das Milionenspiel" ?
> Moin


der name sagt mir irgendwas


----------



## Bodog (10. August 2009)

Guten Abend *Essen und Trinken bereit stell*


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2009)

Carl Zeiss \o/


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2009)




----------



## Razyl (10. August 2009)

Hm ich höre grad, Trolli ist gar nicht so riesig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2009)

wer erzählt sowas?


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wer erzählt sowas?


Die Geister des Nachtschwärmers oÖ


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2009)

diese hunde

btw: sig vergimpt`?^^


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> diese hunde


Vielleicht sind es auch Katzen?

Naja bin off

Edit:
ja am Anfang,aus versehen die Bild Adresse in die Url leiste reingehauen >< und dann irgendwie was umgeändert was es ganz zerstört hat, nun passts *g*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nope, von Lillyan



Und wie lange? 

BTW ich glaube ich habn Perm Von x3n0n vllt rede ich ma mit zam =(


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und wie lange?


Ist schon wieder raus anscheinend, aber ich komm da erstmal nicht mehr on.


----------



## chopi (10. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der name sagt mir irgendwas


Deutscher Film,70er afair.


----------



## Lurock (10. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> BTW ich glaube ich habn Perm Von x3n0n vllt rede ich ma mit zam =(


bwahahah olol =D


----------



## Manoroth (10. August 2009)

wuhuuu meine neuen gelenkringe sind heute angekommen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (10. August 2009)

Wuhuhu, ich trag normale Kleidung


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. August 2009)

Wohiooo! Freitag kommt DOA auf ProSieben xD


----------



## Manoroth (10. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wuhuhu, ich trag normale Kleidung




schäme dich^^


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (10. August 2009)

Guten abend, bin hier eben auf den topic gestosen^^

was is das thema momentan? weiß nicht wo es anfängt und wo es aufhört xD


----------



## Ollimua (10. August 2009)

Juhuh Nachtschicht... /o/


----------



## Medmius (10. August 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wuhuuu meine neuen gelenkringe sind heute angekommen^^



Ich habe sowas ähnliches im Knochenhaus gekauft;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Leider hat das Knochenhaus seine Tore geschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (10. August 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Juhuh Nachtschicht... /o/



Hatte ich letzte Woche... teilweise 13 Stunden Schichten... . Diese Woche zum Glück nur 6 Stunden Spät bis 22 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (10. August 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Hatte ich letzte Woche... teilweise 13 Stunden Schichten... . Diese Woche zum Glück nur 6 Stunden Spät bis 22 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Solange darf ich zum Glück nicht arbeiten. 8 Stunden bis 6 reichen aber auch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. August 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich habe sowas ähnliches im Knochenhaus gekauft;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jup leider is das zu.... war n super laden


----------



## Falathrim (10. August 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schäme dich^^


Nöööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Nöööö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*vors Knie tret* TU ES!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. August 2009)

brrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeee!?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. August 2009)

Brumm brum


----------



## Falathrim (10. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *vors Knie tret* TU ES!


*auslach* Tat gar nicht weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> *auslach* Tat gar nicht weh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*nochmal tret* Ich kann das die ganze Nacht lang machen!


----------



## Falathrim (10. August 2009)

*In die Eier tret*
Lass uns gegenseitig in die Eier treten, bis der andere nicht mehr kann. Ich fang an :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. August 2009)

*macht auf die Sternenflottenstandardtiefschutzausrüstung aufmerksam* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (11. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> *In die Eier tret*
> Lass uns gegenseitig in die Eier treten, bis der andere nicht mehr kann. Ich fang an :>


Da gibts ein Problem, wenn Weibsvolk anwesend ist.


----------



## Falathrim (11. August 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Da gibts ein Problem, wenn Weibsvolk anwesend ist.


Nicht wirklich

Man muss nur woanders hintreten, da sind dann auch welche...


----------



## Ollimua (11. August 2009)

TIEFER!


----------



## jeef (11. August 2009)

Gute Nacht ihr Nasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


________________________
Noch ne Runde SG gucken dann heia...


----------



## Ollimua (11. August 2009)

Jetzt schon?


----------



## Ol@f (11. August 2009)

*zu mach*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2009)

21 Uhr  

Abend An Alle


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Carcharoth (11. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 test


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> test


im post kann ich den hammer nich sehen

edit: nach dem ich mir den mal so angezeigt lassen hab, schon =)


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. August 2009)

brrr... muss mein Rechner neu aufsetzen, da ich von komischen freezes geplagt werde -.-

jetzt check ich obs am Mainboard oder an den HDs liegt.... narf


gutn abend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> test



Guten Abend Carcharoth


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> test


oO

Abend btw


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2009)

Und immernoch im Buffed.de chann ... ihr wisst ja =( *GNÄH*


----------



## Aero_one (11. August 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> test


Äaaahm ... okay 

Aloha


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und immernoch im Buffed.de chann ... ihr wisst ja =( *GNÄH*


Ich nemmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin trotzdem dort nicht mehr


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich nemmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wiso langweillig ohne mich :>


----------



## mookuh (11. August 2009)

abend


----------



## Carcharoth (11. August 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> test




Seht ihr hier den Banhammer?

Und seht ihr hier n Paintbild wo "TEST" drinsteht?
http://nafets.bei-uns.de/


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Seht ihr hier den Banhammer?
> 
> Und seht ihr hier n Paintbild wo "TEST" drinsteht?
> http://nafets.bei-uns.de/


siehe post oben. banhammer erst seit dem ich den in nem extra tab geöffnet hab.

und n bild mit test seh ich nirgendwo


----------



## Carcharoth (11. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> siehe post oben. banhammer erst seit dem ich den in nem extra tab geöffnet hab.
> 
> und n bild mit test seh ich nirgendwo



Und wenn du mit Strg+f5 lädst? weil normal sollte da n banhammer-smilie sein. aber der sack hats gehotlinkt und wills nich entfernen. nun entfern ich es halt *g*


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wiso langweillig ohne mich :>


Nein, weil ich mich nicht gern verarschen lasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mookuh schrieb:


> abend


Abend Kuh \o/



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Seht ihr hier den Banhammer?
> 
> Und seht ihr hier n Paintbild wo "TEST" drinsteht?
> http://nafets.bei-uns.de/


1. Ja
2. Nein


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2009)

Carchibärchen Wärst du so lieb Mich Im Buffed.de chann Endlich wieer zu entbannen *Büdde*


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Carchibärchen Wärst du so lieb Mich Im Buffed.de chann Endlich wieer zu entbannen *Büdde*


Schleimer *hust*


----------



## Carcharoth (11. August 2009)

Noch n Test 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. August 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Und wenn du mit Strg+f5 lädst? weil normal sollte da n banhammer-smilie sein. aber der sack hats gehotlinkt und wills nich entfernen. nun entfern ich es halt *g*


nun seh ich den hammer weder hier noch auf dem profil

edit: in deinem letzten post seh ich closed und hammer smiley


----------



## Azareus One (11. August 2009)

nabend zusammen


----------



## Aero_one (11. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schleimer





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tjaja ... was man nicht alles macht um entbannt zu werden.


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Noch n Test
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja Carcha, das ist ein tolles Schloss, aber kein banhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: nun ist der banhammer da >>


----------



## Falathrim (11. August 2009)

Bei mir war er immer da o.0 

nabend übrigens


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2009)

also ich sehe den Hammer und das tanzende schloss *It's Peanut Butter Jelly Time!!!*


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2009)

Ich och

Guten abend übrigens


----------



## Skatero (11. August 2009)

nabend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2009)

Langweillig ob ich gleich WOW spiel Und meine Twinks weiter zogge =/


----------



## Falathrim (11. August 2009)

nanananananana o.0

EDIT:
Wow, die Leiste für die Forensuche ist ja mal geil o.o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grad erst entdeckt.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2009)

O_O WoW Die Forensuche Wurde verbessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem Macht Mich das nicht SATT >_>


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das vielleicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2009)

Fleisch Ich will Fleisch >_>


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2009)

Ihr seid doch sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Fies >_<


----------



## Falathrim (11. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Fies >_<


Ist unser Job.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2009)

Dafür bekommen wir unser Geld!^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2009)

gnäh Unglücklich Verliebt Hungrig Und Im Buffed.de channel Gebanned -.-


----------



## Falathrim (11. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Unglücklich


Gewöhn dich dran


> Verliebt


Du bekommst sie nicht


> Hungrig


In Afrika verhungern die Kinder, beschwer dich nicht


> Und Im Buffed.de channel Gebanned -.-


Wissen wir langsam...wayne?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2009)

DANKE SEHR ....... Echt zusprechend

Achja Ich Bin Übrigens Unglücklich verliebt


----------



## Falathrim (11. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> DANKE SEHR ....... Echt zusprechend


Bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



06. Anonymous can be horrible, senseless, uncaring monster. 
Think about it xP


----------



## Skatero (11. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> DANKE SEHR ....... Echt zusprechend
> 
> Achja Ich Bin Übrigens Unglücklich verliebt


In diese Pop-Sängerin, deren Name ich vergessen habe?
Achja ich meine niemand von Tokio Hotel.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2009)

nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :>


----------



## Skatero (11. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> nö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann hast du noch weniger Chancen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2009)

wiso die ises nicht =) Wirklich -.-


----------



## Skatero (11. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wiso die ises nicht =) Wirklich -.-


Eben. Bei anderen Personen hast du noch weniger Chancen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2009)

O_o wiso ? Und wie jetzt bei der soll ich mehr chancen haben O_O


----------



## Skatero (11. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> O_o wiso ? Und wie jetzt bei der soll ich mehr chancen haben O_O


Naja es könnte sein, dass andere Leute dich kennen.
Sie kennt dich sicher nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2009)

Ahjha O_o 

Na das is doch ne tolle nachricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ahjha O_o
> 
> Na das is doch ne tolle nachricht
> 
> ...


Nur ein kleiner Scherz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-.-  
Ja mir ist langweilig.

Darum geh ich jetzt off.

Gute Nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2009)

muhahaha xD Witzig echt .... NOT!


----------



## Lurock (11. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nur ein kleiner Scherz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du Schwein!


----------



## Ollimua (11. August 2009)

ZAM hat mein Klo-Thread geschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (11. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute, hab ich sogar zufällig im Fernsehen was drüber gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> muhahaha xD Witzig echt .... NOT!


Ja das ist es ja...



Lurock schrieb:


> Du Schwein!


Du auch.

Gute Nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2009)

Träume schlecht VON mir wie ich dir im trau mit einer Ketten säge HINTERHER RENNE!!!


----------



## Skatero (11. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Träume schlecht VON mir wie ich dir im trau mit einer Ketten säge HINTERHER RENNE!!!


Mir wird jetzt schon schlecht. -.-'



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2009)

Will ich doch Hoffen =)


----------



## Falathrim (11. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mir wird jetzt schon schlecht. -.-'
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Von der Vorstellung, von ihm zu träumen?
Wär bei mir ähnlich.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2009)

Ach ihr seid ja so Nett *böse stimme Sprech Und fies grinse*


----------



## Falathrim (11. August 2009)

Oh NEIN! NENN UNS NICHT NETT! 
*argh*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2009)

ihr seid aber neter als nett und das meine ich ernst ihr seid so nett in eurem herzen >_>

SO und nun Muss ich mir den Mund Mit KERNSEIFFE auswachen Gehn AFK


----------



## Falathrim (12. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2009)

Man OHHHHHHH man Is hier ma wieder viel los ....


----------



## Konov (12. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Man OHHHHHHH man Is hier ma wieder viel los ....



Offenbar nicht. ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Offenbar nicht. ^^



Bohar du Blickst aber echt durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (12. August 2009)

3h left =)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2009)

21:01 Uhr Offen! Abend ^^


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2009)

Wir sind Blau-Gelb Weiß Carl Zeiss

Abend =)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2009)

Ich bin entbanned <3


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich bin entbanned <3


Na dann gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. August 2009)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abend Jigsaw =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich bin entbanned <3



Du machst doch eh wieder irgendeinen Mist und landest wieder auf der Banliste...


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du machst doch eh wieder irgendeinen Mist und landest wieder auf der Banliste...


Er macht IMMER mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er macht IMMER mist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt ja gar nicht


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Stimmt ja gar nicht


Naja fast immer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (12. August 2009)

Und dank wem Blade? *hust*


----------



## Skatero (12. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


Nabend Skatero


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2009)

Crackmack: du bist sowas von armselig...
"wäääh bin aus der Gilde geflogen, dann farm ich halt den Gildenmeister davon ab"...

Unteres Niveau, die Kleinkinder freuen sich auf dich


----------



## riesentrolli (12. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich bin entbanned <3


verdammt.


btw: NIEDER MIT DER FLOOD KONTROLLE!


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> btw: NIEDER MIT DER FLOOD KONTROLLE!


Nieder mit der Flood Kontrolle für alle über 2000 Beiträgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nieder mit der Flood Kontrolle für alle über 2000 Beiträgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *snief*


----------



## Crackmack (12. August 2009)

Juhu ich muss ja wieder in den Kindergarten Kiddy flames *freu*
naja mal ehrlich ich spend mich hier leer und du wirft mich aus der Gilde wegen nem scheiss der netmal Funktioniert? Einfach assi sowas


----------



## riesentrolli (12. August 2009)

http://www.viddler.com/explore/failblog/videos/198/

wenn ich bei sowas gefilmt werde würd ich doch niemals zulassen, dass son vid ins netz kommt.....


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *snief*


Ach damn, du hast ja erst knapp 300...
hm,
Flood Kontrolle down für alle ab 200 Beiträgen \o/


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Juhu ich muss ja wieder in den Kindergarten Kiddy flames *freu*
> naja mal ehrlich ich spend mich hier leer und du wirft mich aus der Gilde wegen nem scheiss der netmal Funktioniert? Einfach assi sowas



Wohl eher weil du die ganze Zeit rumgespammt hast. Und deine Antwort auf alles war: "uhuu" "tja." "bhuu" ect.


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Juhu ich muss ja wieder in den Kindergarten Kiddy flames *freu*
> naja mal ehrlich ich spend mich hier leer und du wirft mich aus der Gilde wegen nem scheiss der netmal Funktioniert? Einfach assi sowas


Ich bin assi?
Eher benimmst du dich kindisch und total daneben wenn du mich alle 5 Minuten mit Honk, Bob, Spast what ever anredest und nebenbei noch "Plx offi" spamst. Und ich habe NIE jemanden gezwungen sein gesamtes Gold der Gilde zu spenden. Wenn du das selbst machst bist du selber schuld und wer meint das er sich eh zu schade für uns ist hat pech am Ende.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wohl eher weil du die ganze Zeit rumgespammt hast. Und deine Antwort auf alles war: "uhuu" "tja." "bhuu" ect.


tja...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> tja...



uhuuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (12. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin assi?
> Eher benimmst du dich kindisch und total daneben wenn du mich alle 5 Minuten mit Honk, Bob, Spast what ever anredest und nebenbei noch "Plx offi" spamst. Und ich habe NIE jemanden gezwungen sein gesamtes Gold der Gilde zu spenden. Wenn du das selbst machst bist du selber schuld und wer meint das er sich eh zu schade für uns ist hat pech am Ende.


kewl und das erste was ich von dir im icq hör is spast nice nice


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2009)

lol Ihr habt Probleme ich habn Ganz anderes *snif*


----------



## Crackmack (12. August 2009)

Blade du und deinen Miley o.O


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> kewl und das erste was ich von dir im icq hör is spast nice nice


Ja weil du nunmal einer bist. Nerv nicht andauernd andere Leute oder schreibt nicht so einen Stuss. Ich hab dich mehrmals gewarnt, irgendwann ist schluss. Und dann am Ende noch die beleidige Leberwurst spielen und abfarmen von anderen Leuten...
Du bist nicht der Mittelpunkt in der Gilde, im buffed Forum noch sonst wo, außer vielleicht bei Mami und Papi.



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> lol Ihr habt Probleme ich habn Ganz anderes *snif*


Ahja?


----------



## Skatero (12. August 2009)

Netiquette schrieb:
			
		

> Missbrauchen Sie die Foren, Kommentare und Chats niemals für *einen persönlichen Streit (sog. "flame-war")*, kommerzielle oder politische Reklame, Werbung, Kettenbriefe, Diebesspiele oder illegale Aktivitäten.


... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Blade du und deinen Miley o.O



Wolltest du nicht OFF gehn


----------



## Crackmack (12. August 2009)

Hab ich das mal gesagt ._.


Netiquette schrieb:


> Missbrauchen Sie die Foren, Kommentare und Chats niemals für einen persönlichen Streit (sog. "flame-war"), kommerzielle oder politische Reklame, Werbung, Kettenbriefe, Diebesspiele oder illegale Aktivitäten.


wen du wüsstest wie egal mir das atm is


morgen seh ich nen bann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (12. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hab ich das mal gesagt ._.
> wen du wüsstest wie egal mir das atm is
> morgen seh ich nen bann
> 
> ...


Was willst du damit sagen?^^
Sollte man dich dann nicht jetzt schon bannen, weil du eigentlich gesagt hast, dass du etwas tust, was du nicht solltest?


----------



## Crackmack (12. August 2009)

Ich reporte mich mal selbst :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2009)

Hm Bis jetzt kein schnuppen stern gesehn =/


----------



## Orag1 (12. August 2009)

Ich habe gerade eine gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LoL. mein Erster Beitrag bei den "Nachtschwärmern" , lese ansonsten jeden morgen die Nachrichten die spät in der vorangegangenen Nacht gepostet wurden.
bewunderung , an die , die so lange durchhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2009)

Hier ist alles dicht behangen, keine Chance eine Sternschnuppe zu sehen...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2009)

hm ich werde jetzt ma wieder nach stern schnuppen schauen Drückt mir die dauem ndas der hímmel klar ist^^


----------



## Ol@f (12. August 2009)

Abend. Bei mir ist auch nichts zu sehen, regnet auch schon den ganzen Tag über. 
Passt ja gut zum "Universum"-Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Schon erstaunlich wie viel Halbwissen die Leute da als Wissen verkaufen wollen. Nach 6 Seiten war es dann doch einfach zu viel bei mir. So viel geballten Schwachsinn erlebt man selten. Da musste ich teilweise wirklich lachen und teilweise war ich recht wütend, wie viel populärwissenschaftlichen Quatsch die Leute da nur nachplappern.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2009)

​
Alter Ich liebe Hardstyle ^^


----------



## Ollimua (13. August 2009)

Hilfe!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. August 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Hilfe!



Ja?


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (13. August 2009)

ist heute "nacht der sternschnuppen"?
wenn ja, sin dbei euch schon normale sterne zu sehen?
PS: wenn ja is bei mir der himmel bewölkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (13. August 2009)

Joa, aber laut Wetterbericht ist es fast überall (in der BRD) bewölkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. August 2009)

Ich fand es lustig... den ganzen Tag war es hier nur leicht bewölkt aber just in dem Moment wo ich meinen Tweet an den Wettergott mit der Bitte Klare Himmel zu schaffen abgesendet hatte fing es an zu schütten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

Fail 

*seufz*


----------



## Ol@f (13. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Fail
> 
> *seufz*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norus97 (13. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich fand es lustig... den ganzen Tag war es hier nur leicht bewölkt aber just in dem Moment wo ich meinen Tweet an den Wettergott mit der Bitte Klare Himmel zu schaffen abgesendet hatte fing es an zu schütten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hi tja twittern ist halt  nicht gut fürs Wetter^^


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (13. August 2009)

na klasse, super tag eig. "nacht der Sternschnuppen" und dann Regen usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

so ich bin mal schlafen gute nacht an alle


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

so ich bin mal schlafen gute nacht an alle


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (13. August 2009)

gute nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2009)

nabend


----------



## mookuh (13. August 2009)

abend


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nabend


OMFG ZOMG
BRILLE IST BACK \o/

btw: huhu moo


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> OMFG ZOMG
> BRILLE IST BACK \o/


yay \o/

hätte sogar fast trollis stadt besucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. August 2009)

Abend =)


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> yay \o/
> 
> hätte sogar fast trollis stadt besucht
> 
> ...


Da wär ich aber schnell wieder raus gegangen ^-^



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Abend =)


Abend Jigsaw


----------



## riesentrolli (13. August 2009)

schon wieder 9 uhr?
10 stunden haben saugt -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (13. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> yay \o/
> 
> hätte sogar fast trollis stadt besucht
> 
> ...


óÒ
erzähl mir mehr


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da wär ich aber schnell wieder raus gegangen ^-^


war ja nicht ma lang drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin im ice ab und zu kurz eingenickt, dann kam halt iwas mit halt, ich guck auf die uhr, demk mir: oh fuck, hier musste raus.
renn nach draussen, prangt da n schild: hamburg und dann noch ison zusatz mit m... -.-

schnell wieder eingestiegen und weitergefahren xD


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> war ja nicht ma lang drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nur eingenickt? Ich hätte durchgeschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw:
Brille braucht ne freundin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille braucht ne freundin...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bitte mittvierziger, selbiges x10 in kilo und min. 7 80er.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. August 2009)

puuh ich merk grade, dass meine C platte sowas von zugemüllt ist  ;D

die muss ich jetzt frei machen, weil meine 2te Platte den Geist aufgegeben hat ^^

uiui wenn man mal nachdenkt, was man wirklich niiiiie mehr braucht  =  50 Gb gewonnen xDDD

weow schon 500 mb von wotlk gezogen  ;D


----------



## riesentrolli (13. August 2009)

i fukken said


riesentrolli schrieb:


> óÒ
> erzähl mir mehr


!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> i fukken said
> 
> !!!


habsch doch :<

btw bin ma erss0rn, bis nachher...
aber um dir noch mehr zu erzählen:
war mim ice aufm weg nach kiel, verwandte besuchen.
1. klasse... und das in jogginghose xD

naja, afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

Guten abend =/


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bitte mittvierziger, selbiges x10 in kilo und min. 7 80er.


Nee, brille braucht ne vollschlanke, vollbusige 20 Jährige...
Mom das war doch lara Croft ><


----------



## riesentrolli (13. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> habsch doch :<
> 
> btw bin ma erss0rn, bis nachher...
> aber um dir noch mehr zu erzählen:
> ...


óÒ
das is doch eigtl n übelster umweg...


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> óÒ
> das is doch eigtl n übelster umweg...


Das ist Brille, der nimmt gerne Umwege...


----------



## riesentrolli (13. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist Brille, der nimmt gerne Umwege...


um näher bei mir zu sein <3


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> um näher bei mir zu sein <3


Ich denke, wenn er gewusst hätte das er ausgerechnet bei dir landet, hätte er den Umweg nicht genommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

super begrüßung =/ Genauso wieder tag nur an 1 gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn er gewusst hätte das er ausgerechnet bei dir landet, hätte er den Umweg nicht genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh doch. er wär dann sogar vorbei gekommen


----------



## Ol@f (13. August 2009)

Abend.


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> super begrüßung =/ Genauso wieder tag nur an 1 gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sry, hab dich übersehen.
Abend Blade



riesentrolli schrieb:


> oh doch. er wär dann sogar vorbei gekommen


Nää, wer will dich denn schon besuchen?^^


----------



## Aero_one (13. August 2009)

Aloha ...


----------



## riesentrolli (13. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sry, hab dich übersehen.
> Abend Blade
> 
> 
> Nää, wer will dich denn schon besuchen?^^


brille <3


----------



## Skatero (13. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## afrael (13. August 2009)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aloha ...


Abend, was los?



riesentrolli schrieb:


> brille <3


Pff Brille.... 



Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend



afrael schrieb:


> nabend


Abend


----------



## Manoroth (13. August 2009)

juten abend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

Danke Razyl 

na wie gehts euch allen so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2009)

so, re... 
klar hätt ich trolli besucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hätt mir ja dann was zeigen können ausser diesen hässligen bahnhof xD


----------



## afrael (13. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Danke Razyl
> 
> na wie gehts euch allen so?




mir gehts recht gut


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> juten abend


Abend Mano 



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Danke Razyl
> 
> na wie gehts euch allen so?


1. Np.
2. Sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grüne schrieb:


> so, re...
> klar hätt ich trolli besucht
> 
> 
> ...


Jaja diese Ke... ach egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (13. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Danke Razyl
> 
> na wie gehts euch allen so?


Ansich janz jut, muss aber so langsam was für die Schule tun :I


----------



## afrael (13. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ansich janz jut, muss aber so langsam was für die Schule tun :I



Ich habe noch 4 vier wochen Ferien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

Hm Mir Gehts auch Gut Soweit Muss halt nur an eine denken xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> so, re...
> klar hätt ich trolli besucht
> 
> 
> ...


jep. der is wirklich furchtbar^^
zur expo wurde nur mal gleis 1 n bissl gepimpt XDD


----------



## Ol@f (13. August 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> Ich habe noch 4 vier wochen Ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hätte man sich wegen der Schweinegrippe etwas umentschieden, hätte ich auch noch so ~2Wochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. August 2009)

übrigens razyl: ich will dass dein fc rewe mal gegen sv edeka oder so spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. August 2009)

brrrr  abend

wotlk braucht solange zum dl&install   -.-


----------



## afrael (13. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Hätte man sich wegen der Schweinegrippe etwas umentschieden, hätte ich auch noch so ~2Wochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kommen doch wieder andere Ferien ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> übrigens razyl: ich will dass dein fc rewe mal gegen sv edeka oder so spielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sg aldi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (13. August 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> Kommen doch wieder andere Ferien ^^


Joa, demnächst zum Glück eh Stufenfahrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm Mir Gehts auch Gut Soweit Muss halt nur an eine denken xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Cyrus?



riesentrolli schrieb:


> übrigens razyl: ich will dass dein fc rewe mal gegen sv edeka oder so spielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


><
Der Verein heißt nicht rewe...


----------



## Aero_one (13. August 2009)

Man ich hasse es Fallout 3 neu zu installieren. Erstmal wieder 10k Mods ziehen und installieren =/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Cyrus?



jupp ^.^


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> jupp ^.^


Wie kann man nur so in einen Star verknallt sein? oO


----------



## Manoroth (13. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Cyrus?



hab ich iwas verpasst? O,o


----------



## afrael (13. August 2009)

Wie lang zockt ihr heute schon wieder ?


----------



## riesentrolli (13. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so in einen Star verknallt sein? oO


leute, die man nich kennt kann man nicht lieben sondern nur ficken wollen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> leute, die man nich kennt kann man lieben sondern nur ficken wollen!



schön gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und nabend ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so in einen Star verknallt sein? oO


gieve kathrin morris :<

ne, scherz beiseite, die sieht doch so voll 0815 disney club star mäßig aus o_O


----------



## afrael (13. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> leute, die man nich kennt kann man lieben sondern nur ficken wollen!



Keine bösen Wörter ^^


----------



## Ol@f (13. August 2009)

da fehlt doch aber noch ein "nicht" oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrael (13. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> schön gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nabend


----------



## riesentrolli (13. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> da fehlt doch aber noch ein "nicht" oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jap^^

musste hier noch grad jmd über icq dissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

Ihr seid echt Böse ^^


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab ich iwas verpasst? O,o


Ja, Miley Cyrust hast du verpasst (komm du mal icq on! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ähm kurze Frage an der SEite:
http://razyl.wordpress.com/
Wie findet ihr das neue Theme (beachtet das Banner mal nicht, da kommt nochen anderes hin!)


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gieve kathrin morris :<
> 
> ne, scherz beiseite, die sieht doch so voll 0815 disney club star mäßig aus o_O



die sieht nich nur so aus die is auch einer =O in spätestens 10 jahren schneidet die sich auch ne glatze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die sieht nich nur so aus die is auch einer =O


oh gott...


----------



## afrael (13. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt Böse ^^



Also wirklich wie der Teufel Selbst xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oh gott...



wasn?


----------



## riesentrolli (13. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt Böse ^^


/b/öse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wasn?


ich kann diese ganzen gleich aussehenden teeny idole einfach nicht mehr ab.
sehen alle gleich aus, machen die gleiche musik und nerven....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

Seite 4600 \o/ 

Ey ja die is süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2009)

MÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖP!!!!

*tröte wegsteck*

So ... da ich nun Eure Aufmerksamkeit habe:

Ich suche ein Headset, dass einen guten Klang für Musik hat und SO gut auf dem Kopf sitzt, dass es beim Headbangen nicht runterrutscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Preislich bis aller maximal 100 Euro ... alles darüber absolut garnicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> /b/öse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD 


Grüne schrieb:


> ich kann diese ganzen gleich aussehenden teeny idole einfach nicht mehr ab.
> sehen alle gleich aus, machen die gleiche musik und nerven....



jep das is alles der gleiche mist...die könnte man gerne mit deutschen hip-hop/rap aus dieser welt entfernen


----------



## Skatero (13. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich kann diese ganzen gleich aussehenden teeny idole einfach nicht mehr ab.
> sehen alle gleich aus, machen die gleiche musik und nerven....


Und sie klingen alle schrecklich. Das ist nett ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja geschmackssache.
Es muss einfach hart sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2009)

Shaddarim schrieb:


> Zum Thema Saphiron:
> 
> Weil in China ja Knochensammlungen durch Kisten-Icons ersetzt wurde, gehe ich mal davon aus das Saphiron in etwa aussieht wie eine fliegende Chiquita-Bananenkiste.
> 
> ...






BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Seite 4600 \o/
> 
> Ey ja die is süß
> 
> ...


eine babykatze ist süß.
ein spatz, der kleine brotkrümel aufsammelt is unter umständen süß.
der x-te disney star ist nervig.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> [...]
> jep das is alles der gleiche mist...die könnte man gerne mit deutschen hip-hop/rap aus dieser welt entfernen


kriegst gleich aufn kopp!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und sie klingen alle schrecklich. Das ist nett ausgedrückt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



erst wenn musik wehtut ist es gute musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xD
> 
> 
> jep das is alles der gleiche mist...die könnte man gerne mit deutschen hip-hop/rap aus dieser welt entfernen


diese ganzen omqqqq ich alle mit messa alter und wohn im ghetto yeah vll...
aber es gibt durchaus guten deutschen rap!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

LoL Die banankiste is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2009)

Wie ich hier direkt überlesen werde .... :X

Muss ich echt nen Thread aufmachen? <.<


----------



## riesentrolli (13. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wie ich hier direkt überlesen werde .... :X
> 
> Muss ich echt nen Thread aufmachen? <.<


jip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrael (13. August 2009)

Naja ich schau jetzt noch  Fernseher ..

Nach 11 Stunden Buffed-Forum kann ich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   gute nacht an alle .
Bis Morgen um 9 (vllt ) ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kriegst gleich aufn kopp!



wieso? ^^ der größteteil von deutschem rap is ne beleidigung auf CD und deutscher hip-hop is da nich besser...gut es gibt auch da ausnamen aber trotzdem es ist zu 99% mist und ich muß es wissen ich bin auf ner hauptschule da wirste von allen seiten mit dem dreck zu gemüllt


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Guten abend Leute


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Guten abend Leute



nabend


----------



## Skatero (13. August 2009)

Findet ihr den Endboss von Crysis auch blöd?
Achja wie tut man den mit der TAC-Kanone anvisieren? Geht bei mir irgendwie nicht.
Achja die Story von Crysis war gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

Freier Himmel Sternschnuppen schauen und mir was wünschen =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Freier Himmel Sternschnuppen schauen und mir was wünschen =)


hab ich gestern schon gemacht^^


----------



## riesentrolli (13. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wieso? ^^ der größteteil von deutschem rap is ne beleidigung auf CD und deutscher hip-hop is da nich besser...gut es gibt auch da ausnamen aber trotzdem es ist zu 99% mist und ich muß es wissen ich bin auf ner hauptschule da wirste von allen seiten mit dem dreck zu gemüllt


mit dem gleichen dreck!
das was du da mitbekommst is nich das einzige was es gibt.


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achja die Story von Crysis war gar nicht so schlecht.


Du findest ne Story toll die auf ein A4 Blatt passt, und dort schon voll ausgeschrieben ist mit einer sehr großen Schrift?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (13. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Guten abend Leute


Aloha ...


----------



## Skatero (13. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab ich gestern schon gemacht^^


Einen eigenen Ponyhof, stimmts?


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Ich seh keine Sterne, ned ma den Mond, alles mi Feuerwerk zugeballert xD


----------



## riesentrolli (13. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab ich gestern schon gemacht^^


mich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Einen eigenen Ponyhof, stimmts?


fuuu, jetzt gehts net in erfüllung :<


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Ich hatte ein Pony, Ätsch!


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2009)

So nacht!
Ihr Trolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kamst direkt nach dem ponyhof *fg*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich seh keine Sterne, ned ma den Mond, alles mi Feuerwerk zugeballert xD



wo lebst den du?


----------



## Skatero (13. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So nacht!
> Ihr Trolle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gute Nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mit dem gleichen dreck!
> das was du da mitbekommst is nich das einzige was es gibt.



i knof mein bruder hört das auch zwar eher die amerikanische variante aber auch was deutsches und ich krieg da auch schon was mit...ich weiß das es auch "gutes" gibt aber mir sagt die musik auch so nich zu und wenn man von allen seiten mit ey yo yo ich mesa dih in fress dann kriegt man schon leichte abneigungen gegen deutschen hip-hop/rap


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So nacht!
> Ihr Trolle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


selber du troll nacht O_o


----------



## riesentrolli (13. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> [...]
> Das große Problem ist aber die feste Positionierung auf dem Kopf, da meine Haare sooo kurz sind, dass sie das Headset nicht halten.
> 
> 
> ...


gaffer hilft!


ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> [...]
> PS: Trolli ich hasse dich ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wo lebst den du?



Calw. Es hat wer Geburtstag,  das Läuft immer noch. ach ja,und vor ein paar Tagen war schon eines, da was "Kloster in Flammen"


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Calw. Es hat wer Geburtstag,  das Läuft immer noch. ach ja,und vor ein paar Tagen war schon eines, da was "Kloster in Flammen"



hm xD Kloster In Flammen So will mans sehn^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> hm xD Kloster In Flammen So will mans sehn^^



der antichrist!!!111


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

**träller** Spieß vorran. Hey!Drauf und drann! Setzt auf Klosterdach den roten Hahn!Spieß vorran. Hey!Drauf und drann! Setzt auf Klosterdach den roten Hahn!**gröhl** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> **träller** Spieß vorran. Hey!Drauf und drann! Setzt auf Klosterdach den roten Hahn!Spieß vorran. Hey!Drauf und drann! Setzt auf Klosterdach den roten Hahn!**gröhl**
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



O_O gib ma was von dem zeug was du rauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)




----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Okay^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nene, Witz... Ich bin Nichtraucher.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

dödödö Twitter acc gemacht x) ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (13. August 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

wie geil xD epic win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der sänger hört sich bissl wie jan hegenberg an


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Okya du hast gewonnen, deines ist besser. Zum mitgrölen


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

** nen Zug Nehm und losgröhl** DIE HORDE RENNT!ähhmm.. SIE MACHT ALLES NIEDER! DIE HORDEE RENNT, NIX KANN IHR WIDERSTEHN!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

​


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> ** nen Zug Nehm und losgröhl** DIE HORDE RENNT!ähhmm.. SIE MACHT ALLES NIEDER! DIE HORDEE RENNT, NIX KANN IHR WIDERSTEHN!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



richtig 

DIE HORDE RENNT!!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

Drecks Horde ally For Ever And Ever!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Drecks Horde ally For Ever And Ever!!!



gtfo -.- 
dies is ein horden nachtschwärmer ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

ne LoL Ich Habn Black out Ich habe grade vergessen was GTFO bedeutet O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ne LoL Ich Habn Black out Ich habe grade vergessen was GTFO bedeutet O_o



ehmm get the fuck out?


----------



## Skatero (13. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ne LoL Ich Habn Black out Ich habe grade vergessen was GTFO bedeutet O_o


Du wusstest es gar nie? 
Dann sollst du es auch nicht wissen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

Scheisse Stimmt >_> Sry Ich glaube ich habe heute einfach zu viel geschlafen ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gtfo -.-
> dies is ein horden nachtschwärmer ^^


pff geh fort^^

(war ma horde, hab aber rerollt...) *g*


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Scheisse Stimmt >_> Sry Ich glaube ich habe heute einfach zu viel geschlafen ^^



wie kann man den zu lang schlafen?! man kann nur zu wenig schlafen


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pff geh fort^^
> 
> (war ma horde, hab aber rerollt...) *g*



VERRÄTER verbrennt ihn zerhackstückelt ihn erhängt ihn und dann soll er sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie kann man den zu lang schlafen?! man kann nur zu wenig schlafen



Naja Bis knapp 16 Uhr im Bett gelegen im halb Schlaf immer wieder Mal am PC gewesen das war es aber auch schon =/


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> VERRÄTER verbrennt ihn zerhackstückelt ihn erhängt ihn und dann soll er sterben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


erinnert mich an diesen wüterich aus flucht aus dem serail... wie hiess der nochma... >-<


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Naja Bis knapp 16 Uhr im Bett gelegen im halb Schlaf immer wieder Mal am PC gewesen das war es aber auch schon =/



oohh...das is dann natürlich mies =/


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Ich spiel zwar eigentlich ali, aber ich mag beides.
Ihr havbt die schönere Anführerin: Sylvannas! Das einzige was ich nicht mag ist der Menschenkönig. der hat nen Knall und seiht nicht halb so gut weie in dem comic aus. Mein Liebling ist der Hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SABBER!

Außerdem: ES KANN NUR EINEN GEBEN! Das GILT AUCH FÜR DEN TITEL VERRÄTER!

Das fass ich als beleidigung auf!
Ach fuck warum geht das BILD NICHT???

ach jetzt.. Hab ich selber gemacht. Den Hintergrund und die Schrift. Und per hand ausgeschnitten!^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

wenn du liidan meinst...mhh ich mochte den kerl in wc3 aber in wow naja der hat immer nur niederlage nach niederlage einheimsen können...genau wie jetzt bei arthas da verliert man schon irgendwie den glauben an die bösewichte und/oder misverstandenen helden in wow


aber was ich sagen muß das bild is gut gemacht ^^ aber illidan sieht da irgendwie nich ganz so "böse" aus ohne seine hörnchen und flügelchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Ich abe dafür eine simple Erklärung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich abe dafür eine simple Erklärung.



und die wäre?


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Illi ist ja auch eigentlich nicht Böse. Und dab bild ha ja auch nicht ich gemalt, das hat ne Freundin gemacht.

Bei meinem Bild ist der auch Nachtelf aber schon Dämonenjäger.Alsio mit Augenbind und Tattoos. In so nem schwarzem Umhang, wo der verschluss erst ein Stück weiter unten ist. So dass man die Tattoos sieht. Und da sieht man so halb tranzparent die Flügel von dem...
Außerdem steht de4r so leictn geducjkt da, als würde er einen jeden Moment anspringen und zerfetzen.

DA sieht er böser aus als ingame oder so. Bullshit ist nur, dass isch keinen Scanner hab1. und 2. in der Nähe kein Copyshob ist. Außerdem ist es DinA3 und somit zu groß :-(


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Illi hat nen Double und kann deshalb in der Weltgeschichterumzieht. Er darf sich nur nicht erwischen lassen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

schade =/ ich hätt deinen illi gern mal gesehen... aber im BC intro sah derj a auch schon nich mehr so nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Illi hat nen Double und kann deshalb in der Weltgeschichterumzieht. Er darf sich nur nicht erwischen lassen.



ja ne is klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wie hat der das gefunden?^^ hat der in die scherbenwelt zeitung ne anzeige reingesetzt: suche typen der wie durchgeknallter nachtelf dämon mit augenbinde und flügeln aussieht um sich im black temple verhauen zu lassen


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. August 2009)

*murmel* Ein Photonentorpedo und Illidan kann einpacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Im Trailer? da sah er geil aus! Allerdings sind seine englischen Sprüche besser.
Aber dieses Comic über ihn ist soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo geil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *murmel* Ein Photonentorpedo und Illidan kann einpacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WTF?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD warum zum teufel sollte illidan von nem Photonentorpedo eingeäschert werden?


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

der comic is ja mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wette illi heult auch jetzt noch manchmal nachts im bt und muß an tyrande denken


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja ne is klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jup^^ 

nee, witz, der hat doch aus seiner Tempelanlage auch Sukkubus?

Sukkubus sind gekonnte Gestaltwandler.


UND WENN NOCHMAL WER SAGT, DASS IRGEND SO EIN PEDRO MEINEM ILLIDAN STORMRAGE KAPUTTHAUEN KANN BEKOMMT EINE AUF DEI NUSS!!!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> WTF?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil ich das so sage? Weil ich ein Photonentorpedo auf ihn abfeuer?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> jup^^
> 
> nee, witz, der hat doch aus seiner Tempelanlage auch Sukkubus?
> 
> ...



ok du machst mir angst =O


Selor schrieb:


> Weil ich das so sage? Weil ich ein Photonentorpedo auf ihn abfeuer?^^



und vor dir hab ich noch mehr angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (13. August 2009)

Illidan ist gay ...
Warum sonst würde er halbnackt und nur mit ner Lederhose rumlaufen ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und vor dir hab ich noch mehr angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso? Illidan ist offensichtlich eine Gefahr für die Föderation die nicht gebändigt werden kann...


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Illidan ist gay ...
> Warum sonst würde er halbnackt und nur mit ner Lederhose rumlaufen ?



 genau wie der rest der nachtelfemänner ... mhhh ob da ein zusammen hang ist ?


Selor schrieb:


> Wieso? Illidan ist offensichtlich eine Gefahr für die Föderation die nicht gebändigt werden kann...



a) weil du einen Photonentorpedo hast und b) wat?


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> a) weil du einen Photonentorpedo hast und b) wat?



Standardbewaffnung eines Sternenflottenschiffes... und wieso wat? Wat soll dat?


----------



## Lurock (13. August 2009)

Ich onehitte Illidan nackt und nur mit Dornen gebufft ohne einen einzigen cast.
Aber mal ehrlich wer will den noch sehen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Standardbewaffnung eines Sternenflottenschiffes... und wieso wat? Wat soll dat?



jetzt machst du mir noch mehr angst =O du hast ein sternenfolttenschiff mit Photonentorpedo und wat für förderation?


----------



## Skatero (13. August 2009)

Raise your fist! :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich onehitte Illidan nackt und nur mit Dornen gebufft ohne einen einzigen cast.
> Aber mal ehrlich wer will den noch sehen?



njor...die illidan story ist leider schon ziemlich ausgelutscht


----------



## Lurock (13. August 2009)

FOR ANGERFIST! *hust*


----------



## Aero_one (13. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jetzt machst du mir noch mehr angst =O du hast ein sternenfolttenschiff mit Photonentorpedo und wat für förderation?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



No comment ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Raise your fist! :O



but not for angerfist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

@ DER Lachmann: Jupp, jetzt such ich extra für dich 10 Minten lang das Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab das Bild gefunden!

**les**

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSS???


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry ich bin nich so der star trek experte sry =X


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> @ DER Lachmann: Jupp, jetzt such ich extra für dich 10 Minten lang das Bild
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich wußte es xD


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Was?


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOHOOOO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Was?



das er nachts im bt tyrande nachheult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (13. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> sry ich bin nich so der star trek experte sry =X


Darauf wäre ich nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eee eeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeee e e e e e e emaaaaaals gekommen =P


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> WOHOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei den star trek typen scheint nen facepalm ja was ganz cooles zu sein wen die das alle machn =O


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Darauf wäre ich nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eee eeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeee e e e e e e emaaaaaals gekommen =P



naja ich hab früher mal die star trek serie gekuckt die auf sat 1 lief aber wirklich verstanden hab ichs nie ^^


----------



## Skatero (13. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> but not for angerfist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich find ihn gut.
Nur Metal wird auch mal langweilig.


----------



## Aero_one (13. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> WOHOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ... ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Lachmann ...

Facepalm ist halt eine Geste die selbst in der Zukunft bestens verstanden wird ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> WOHOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich find ihn gut.
> Nur Metal wird auch mal langweilig.



joa zum ausgleich hab ich ja noch ärzte beatsteaks und so nur metal schadet auf dauer meinen ohren..und bei mir is das eh nicht gut da ich schon aufm linken ohr taub bin =/


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> ... ... ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na dann is ja gut das ich weiß das selbst in 1000drölfzig jahren noch menschen den /epic facepalm of death machen


----------



## Skatero (13. August 2009)

Ich geh mal off.

Gute Nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

hm ob ich jetzt schon schlafen gehe Mal wieder ein völlig verschwendeter Tag -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

bin mal was wc3 spieln wenn ich nich wiederkomm gute nacht und wenn doch bis gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (13. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte ja nen Sinn ergeben ...



Skatero schrieb:


> Ich geh mal off.
> Gute Nacht


Gute Nacht ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. August 2009)

naja bin dan auch ma im bett allen ne gutenacht ne ^^


----------



## Kahadan (14. August 2009)

Heute Nacht keine Schwärmer da?


----------



## Silenzz (14. August 2009)

doch hier huhu xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2009)

Spielt jemand hier EndWar?


----------



## mastergamer (14. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (14. August 2009)

noch knappe 2,5h arbeiten =)


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

Öhm.. warum ist der noch offen? Müsste der jetzt nicht zu sein?


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

Und AUF!

hier ein Guter abend, Gute Laune:


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Öhm.. warum ist der noch offen? Müsste der jetzt nicht zu sein?


Der Thread bekommt nur nen Close wenn etwas schlimmes hier passiert oder leute sehr spät nach 6.00 uhr hier rumspammen



Soladra schrieb:


> Und AUF!


Zu AION 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guten Abend


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

Abend


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

Hallo? kein Nachtschwärmer da??


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. August 2009)

Doch!
Reize grad mein neues Headset aus usw..

Guten Abend.

btw. war jemand schon in Hangover?
Unsere ganze Reihe(bekifft *hust hust*) im Kino hat nur gelacht..
Besonders der epische Abspann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Doch!
> Reize grad mein neues Headset aus usw..
> 
> Guten Abend.
> ...



nabend =)

ne aber hangover will ich mir gern ma angucken hab gehört der soll ziemlich gut sein


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2009)

Da ich ja schon mal hier bin und so...
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=118694
Wäre nett wenn ihr mal dort abstimmen würdet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

WTF, was ist hangover?
Ich kenn nur die Stadt.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. August 2009)

Schaut euch einfach den Trailer auf Youtube an..
Die überaus guten Kritiken sind mehr als gerechtfertigt.
Wenn man während des Abspanns immer noch lachen muss.
Sagt doch wohl alles.

@Razyl finde Nummer 6 sehr gelungen auf Platz 2 Theme 2.


----------



## Skatero (14. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da ich ja schon mal hier bin und so...
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=118694
> Wäre nett wenn ihr mal dort abstimmen würdet
> 
> ...


5 oder 6.

Achja Abend

So hab mir wieder ein Spiel gekauft und nämlich Prince of Persia.
Mir kommt es sehr leicht vor, weil man irgendwie nicht sterben kann.
Ich vermute, es ist sehr schnell durchgespielt.
Was haltet ihr davon?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> So hab mir wieder ein Spiel gekauft und nämlich Prince of Persia.
> Mir kommt es sehr leicht vor, weil man irgendwie nicht sterben kann.
> Ich vermute, es ist sehr schnell durchgespielt.
> Was haltet ihr davon?^^


http://razyl.wordpress.com/2009/02/03/mirr...ince-of-persia/
Und zum anderen:
Schnell durchgespielt? Naja es geht, es ist länger als Mirrors Edge und einige andere Shooter, aber leicht ist es auf alle Fälle. Zumindest der Frustationsgrad ist relativ weit unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://razyl.wordpress.com/2009/02/03/mirr...ince-of-persia/
> Und zum anderen:
> Schnell durchgespielt? Naja es geht, es ist länger als Mirrors Edge und einige andere Shooter, aber leicht ist es auf alle Fälle. Zumindest der Frustationsgrad ist relativ weit unten
> 
> ...


Naja vielleicht ist es auch mehr als ich denke.
Jedenfalls muss man ja 4 so Dinger aktivieren. Ist es nachdem schon fertig? (Achja bitte keine Geschichtsspoiler.)


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja vielleicht ist es auch mehr als ich denke.
> Jedenfalls muss man ja 4 so Dinger aktivieren. Ist es nachdem schon fertig? (Achja bitte keine Geschichtsspoiler.)


Nein, danach folgt glaube noch ein letztes Kapitel samt den Endboss. Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher, ist schon wieder lange her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, danach folgt glaube noch ein letztes Kapitel samt den Endboss. Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher, ist schon wieder lange her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja ein paar Stunden habe ich sicher noch.^^
Danach kommt wahrscheinlich Fallout 3 oder GTA IV.
Da ich jetzt einen neuen PC habe, kaufe ich mir nach und nach ziemlich viele gute Spiele.
Achja Assassins Creed 1 muss ich noch kaufen und durchspielen vor Assassins Creed 2.
Leider habe ich heute Assassins Creed nicht im Geschäft gefunden, da habe ich halt Prince of Persia gekauft.

Was empfiehlst du mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja ein paar Stunden habe ich sicher noch.^^
> Danach kommt wahrscheinlich Fallout 3 oder GTA IV.
> Da ich jetzt einen neuen PC habe, kaufe ich mir nach und nach ziemlich viele gute Spiele.
> Achja Assassins Creed 1 muss ich noch kaufen und durchspielen vor Assassins Creed 2.
> ...


Tja haste dir ja gleich 3 Topspiele vorgenommen ^^
Assassins Creed 1 ist vom Setting her sehr nice, leider wird es am Ende recht eintönig, weil die Missionen fast immer gleich ablaufen, dennoch ein gutes Game.

Fallout 3 - wer Oblivion mochte und Oblivion kennt wird auch sicherlich hier schnell einsteigen. Hauptstory ist nett, Nebenquests sind so lala. Ist spaßig, aber ich mag die Bethesda Rollenspiele nicht all zu sehr, allerdings ist es trotzdem ein gutes RPG.

Und ja GTA IV...
Für mich immer noch das Spiel des Jahres 2008, trotz seiner anfänglichen Hardware Schwierigkeiten (die mittlerweile schon ausgebügelt wurden, teils treten sie noch auf, aber recht selten). Hardware Hunger ist zwar schon sehr hoch, aber ich hatte 2008 mit keinem anderen Spiel so viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Action und Humor hat da Rockstar wieder gut vereint und Niko Bellic ist zwar am Anfang ein Arschloch, aber wird immer symphatischer.


----------



## chopi (14. August 2009)

Glaubt ihr mein neuer Thread war ne gute Idee?Da,gleich unter dem Nachtschwärmer! *g*
Moin.


----------



## Skatero (14. August 2009)

Vielleicht kauf ich mir einfach das Billigste als erstes. Das wäre dann Assassins Creed oder Fallout 3. Danach würde dann GTA IV kommen.
Würde mich vielleicht nicht ganz so viel kosten.^^

Edit: Chopi, der Thread könnte sich gut entwickeln. Achja du hast auf meine PN nicht geantwortet.


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

** kichert wie bescheuert**

Ähmm.. Ich hab keine ahnung von so Spielen, aber ich denke du hast des besimmt schon gepielt: Gothic. Ich persönlich fand die Story vom 2. irgendwie cool... naha, is auch das einzige, was ich ich durch hab.

** Kicher**
Ach, ignoriert, das gekicher einfach, ich schreib grad nen Text da müssen sowohlich as auch meine kleine Schwester , die Illidan auc mag, sabbern.Obwohl ich vermutlich die größere Pfütze sabbere.


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr mein neuer Thread war ne gute Idee?Da,gleich unter dem Nachtschwärmer! *g*
> Moin.


Das war doch voll die sch*** Idee *g*
Ne Quatsch, könnte nen guter Thread werden - solange er nicht missbraucht wird *Lady Gaga Link suchen...*^^



Soladra schrieb:


> ** kichert wie bescheuert**
> 
> Ähmm.. Ich hab keine ahnung von so Spielen, aber ich denke du hast des besimmt schon gepielt: Gothic. Ich persönlich fand die Story vom 2. irgendwie cool... naha, is auch das einzige, was ich ich durch hab.
> 
> ...


Öhm ahja oO


----------



## chopi (14. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achja du hast auf meine PN nicht geantwortet.


Könntest du vllt in einem Satz sagen,worum es ging? Dann antworte ich dir einfach hier *g*


----------



## Skatero (14. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> ** kichert wie bescheuert**
> 
> Ähmm.. Ich hab keine ahnung von so Spielen, aber ich denke du hast des besimmt schon gepielt: Gothic. Ich persönlich fand die Story vom 2. irgendwie cool... naha, is auch das einzige, was ich ich durch hab.
> 
> ...


Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich das nie gespielt.

Achja Razyl. Bei Crysis, wie visiert man da den Endboss genau an? Ich habe es von nah, von fern, still stehend, laufend, ohne die Kanone zu benutzen (also schon in der Hand halten einfach nichts drücken) und ich habe auch probiert einfach zu schiessen. Es ging nicht.^^


----------



## Skatero (14. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Könntest du vllt in einem Satz sagen,worum es ging? Dann antworte ich dir einfach hier *g*


Naja du hast mir gedankt mich mylord genannt. Ich habe dann gefragt warum, aber keine Antwort.^^


----------



## The Hawk (14. August 2009)

moin liebe nachtschwärme,r was geht bei euch so?^^


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

Ich übersetzte, kicher und sabbere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achja Razyl. Bei Crysis, wie visiert man da den Endboss genau an? Ich habe es von nah, von fern, still stehend, laufend, ohne die Kanone zu benutzen (also schon in der Hand halten einfach nichts drücken) und ich habe auch probiert einfach zu schiessen. Es ging nicht.^^


Da sind erstmal Aliens diese mit den Gauss gewehr niederstrecken. Danach die Geschütze mit den Rocket - Lancer kaputt machen. Und dann diese TEC - Kanone nehmen und auf den Endgegner zielen, wo kein Schild ist. Dann kommt das Vieh genau über dich, nun Rocket Lancer nehmen und das Vieh in den Bauch schießen. Dann nochmal die TEC - Kanone und in das blau leuchtende Ding reinschießen - abhauen und ab in den Senkrechtstarter.


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

Könnt ihr mir bitte schnell helfen? Wie übersetzt man diesen Satz am besten, so dass es möglich ncoh nach RP klingt?

"Oh, do tell, Warden, since you’re obviously enjoying this extra torment."


----------



## Skatero (14. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da sind erstmal Aliens diese mit den Gauss gewehr niederstrecken. Danach die Geschütze mit den Rocket - Lancer kaputt machen. Und dann diese TEC - Kanone nehmen und auf den Endgegner zielen, wo kein Schild ist. Dann kommt das Vieh genau über dich, nun Rocket Lancer nehmen und das Vieh in den Bauch schießen. Dann nochmal die TEC - Kanone und in das blau leuchtende Ding reinschießen - abhauen und ab in den Senkrechtstarter.


Naja dieses Zeugs habe ich schon kaputt gemacht. Wahrscheinlich habe ich ein bisschen falsch gezielt. Werde es nochmal versuchen. Danke


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja dieses Zeugs habe ich schon kaputt gemacht. Wahrscheinlich habe ich ein bisschen falsch gezielt. Werde es nochmal versuchen. Danke


Np np, auch wenn ich Crysis absolut nicht mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja du hast mir gedankt mich mylord genannt. Ich habe dann gefragt warum, aber keine Antwort.^^


Du hast mir nen Wallpaper gegeben oder bei der beschaffung selbigem geholfen...glaub ich. Dafür hab ich mich bedankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mylord...so,for the lulz.


----------



## Skatero (14. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Du hast mir nen Wallpaper gegeben oder bei der beschaffung selbigem geholfen...glaub ich. Dafür hab ich mich bedankt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hast du mir ein Wallpaper gegeben. Den mit den Pilzen.
Naja was solls. Ich schau mal, ob noch was im TV kommt.


----------



## Kronas (14. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja haste dir ja gleich 3 Topspiele vorgenommen ^^
> Assassins Creed 1 ist vom Setting her sehr nice, leider wird es am Ende recht eintönig, weil die Missionen fast immer gleich ablaufen, dennoch ein gutes Game.


und leider einfache kämpfe, z.B. beim endboss(vllt wars nur ein bug bei mir): (mal ein sicherheitsspoliter, da es ein teil des kampfes ist, will ja nichts vorweg nehmen): 



Spoiler



der boss verneunfacht sich ja, jedoch kommt bei mir immer schon die nächste cutscene, nachdem ist erst 3 umgelegt hatte


sonst bestehen die normalen kämpfe auch meist nur aus blocken und zurückhauen


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und leider einfache kämpfe, z.B. beim endboss(vllt wars nur ein bug bei mir): (mal ein sicherheitsspoliter, da es ein teil des kampfes ist, will ja nichts vorweg nehmen):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jep, trotzdem war AC ganz nett und Teil II wird sicherlich auch gut werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. August 2009)

So,ich geh nen Film gucken,danach schau ich,was die leute noch so an Wikilinks gepostet haben...


----------



## Kronas (14. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jep, trotzdem war AC ganz nett und Teil II wird sicherlich auch gut werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, aus den ersten 5 spielminuten auf youtube entnehme ich leider wenig besserung, es gibt zB neuerdings einen gleiter um große strecken zu überwinden, doppelkills mit neuerdings 2 hidden blades, man hat eine knarre im ärmel und eine rauchbombe zum entkommen :X


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> naja, aus den ersten 5 spielminuten auf youtube entnehme ich leider wenig besserung, es gibt zB neuerdings einen gleiter um große strecken zu überwinden, doppelkills mit neuerdings 2 hidden blades, man hat eine knarre im ärmel und eine rauchbombe zum entkommen :X


Zu viel neues kann manchmal das Spiel zerhauen, von daher ...
Ich freue mich auf das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. August 2009)

Ich geh dann mal offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2009)

heut nix los hier oder wat?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

so re von Party Bzw Guten Abend / Nacht allen^^


----------



## seanbuddha (15. August 2009)

boah *großes schnarch an alle* ich lass meinen kopf auf die tastatur fallen xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

man man man Echt keiner Mehr da? O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2009)

doch ich .... mehr oder weniger ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

na dan is ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man War Q-Dorf ma wieder Geil xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> na dan is ja gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Q-Dorf? hab ich was verpasst?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Q-Dorf? hab ich was verpasst?^^



Ne wiso ? ich war Im Q-Dorf Bin Ja Berliner ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne wiso ? ich war Im Q-Dorf Bin Ja Berliner ^^



ahhhh ok ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

ich bin leicht Müde >_>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

Naja ich Geh Dan auch mal schlafen Gutenacht An Alle ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

Schönen Guten abend Schwärmer Offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2009)

hai


----------



## Skatero (15. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> hai


Na du Fisch Oö


Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

ich ärgere aus langeweile den Crackmack Bissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2009)

ich bin kein fisch du fisch


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich ärgere aus langeweile den Crackmack Bissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lässt du mal den Crackmack in ruhe! Der hat dir nichts getan (glaube ich jetzt einfach mal...)



Crackmack schrieb:


> ich bin kein fisch du fisch


Aber nen Hai...


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2009)

hai is auch n fisch


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> hai is auch n fisch


Ach gib Ruhe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muss was überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lässt du mal den Crackmack in ruhe! Der hat dir nichts getan (glaube ich jetzt einfach mal...)



ich kick ihn doch nur bissen D:


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich kick ihn doch nur bissen D:


Kicken?
Ist er etwa in deinen Channel? oO


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2009)

nu bin ich banned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Crackmack war wohl der Channelclown, er/sie wurde 33 mal gekickt


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> nu bin ich banned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Haha, naja wer auch in Blades Channel geht wo Blade Admin ist... selbst schuld


----------



## Skatero (15. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> nu bin ich banned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oha er/sie :O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

10 min bann für schlechtes verhalten ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 10 min bann für schlechtes verhalten ^^


Wieso bannst du dich dann nicht selber?!


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2009)

#DEFQONONE unable to join channel (address is banned)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> #DEFQONONE unable to join channel (address is banned)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was willst du da eigentlich?


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2009)

spämmörn


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

weil ich den channel gemacht habe AKA ich bin channel inhaber ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> spämmörn


Mehr kannst du ja nicht....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2009)

pfff nur weil ich deine gilde zugespammt hab ._.


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> pfff nur weil ich deine gilde zugespammt hab ._.


Das war nicht das Problem, sondern das du einfach nur nervig warst...
Und dann so einen Satz ablassen... Pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kannst dich ja bei Shakes&Fidgetas bewerben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2009)

wtf


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> wtf


Die 3. beste Gilde auf dem Server... interessante Gilde


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

Crackmack du kannst es nicht lassen oder 60 mins banned ... Nochmal und du hastn 24 stundne bann


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Crackmack du kannst es nicht lassen oder 60 mins banned ... Nochmal und du hastn 24 stundne bann


Als ob es irgendwen juckt das er in deinen Channel gebanned ist...


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Crackmack du kannst es nicht lassen oder 60 mins banned ... Nochmal und du hastn 24 stundne bann


als ob ers nicht darauf anlegt...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

ich weiß ich will ihn nur so gerne ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(21:41:48) (Crackmack) unbann me blade -.-

Scheint ihn aber zu intressiern ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> als ob ers nicht darauf anlegt...


Antworte mir lieber im ICQ oÖ



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich weiß ich will ihn nur so gerne ärgern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Crackmack labert gerne so einen mist... meistens interessiert es ihn nicht


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich weiß ich will ihn nur so gerne ärgern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


er wird bestimmt gaaaanz böse, wenner in deinem chan gekickt wird lawl...



Razyl schrieb:


> Antworte mir lieber im ICQ oÖ


grad iwie kb zu :\


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> grad iwie kb zu :\


><
Wieso?


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2009)

wahhh razyl is im irc


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ><
> Wieso?


kp >_<


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> wahhh razyl is im irc


Bin ich das? 
*nachschau*
Ja bin ich, aber in nem anderen Channel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kp >_<


Blödmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2009)

nich gut


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> nich gut


Wieso? Ich muss halt bei Steve im Channel abhängen, eventuell taucht da die ein oder andere News auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. August 2009)

nooownd


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

Langweillig nachts wieder Von ihr Träumen hach jaaaaaaaaaaa *seufz* ^^


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2009)

du disney clown

btw unbann me


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Langweillig nachts wieder Von ihr Träumen hach jaaaaaaaaaaa *seufz* ^^


"Feuchte Träume"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie kann man nur so in einen "star" vernarrt sein...



Crackmack schrieb:


> du disney clown


/sign, wenn acuh widerwillig


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

:> lass mich in ruhe xD


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> :> lass mich in ruhe xD


Nö, du lässt ja anscheinend auch andere nicht in Ruhe...


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2009)

immer noch banned


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> immer noch banned


Whine woanders rum!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Whine woanders rum!



Echt ma Whine Woanders da wos käse gibt


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Echt ma Whine Woanders da wos käse gibt


Lass den Käse in Ruhe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lass den Käse in Ruhe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*mit käse nach Razyl werf*


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2009)

Käse <3


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. August 2009)

hat euch schonmal jemand gesagt, dass ihr nicht normal seid?


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *mit käse nach Razyl werf*


Ach geh wieder von deiner Cyrus träumen....



Crackmack schrieb:


> Käse <3


Würdest du Käse heiraten?


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2009)

Jo freilich


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hat euch schonmal jemand gesagt, dass ihr nicht normal seid?


Du bist auch nicht gerade normaler als wir...
Denn welcher Mensch ist schon normal?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

ich bin normal *blinzel*


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2009)

Crackmack slaps BladeDragonGX around a bit whit a large hai
unbann me plx plx *whine*


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich bin normal *blinzel*


Andere Frage:
Woran machst du fest welcher Mensch normal ist? Jeder Mensch hat seine Eigenheiten die uns total unterscheiden von anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Andere Frage:
> Woran machst du fest welcher Mensch normal ist? Jeder Mensch hat seine Eigenheiten die uns total unterscheiden von anderen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab da so meinen eigenen "normal" und "nichtnormal" detektor


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2009)

Razyl der philosoph wtf <-- fail


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Andere Frage:
> Woran machst du fest welcher Mensch normal ist? Jeder Mensch hat seine Eigenheiten die uns total unterscheiden von anderen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jeder menshc ist normal mit seinen eigenen Kleinen (großen) macken ^^


----------



## Kronas (15. August 2009)

wann kommt assassins creed 2 nochma raus?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

Ihr habt alle mächtig einen an der Klatsche!


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich hab da so meinen eigenen "normal" und "nichtnormal" detektor


Ahja... ich würde gerne wissen woran der Detektor erkennt das ein Mensch "normal" ist



Crackmack schrieb:


> Razyl der philosoph wtf <-- fail


Ich bin sicherlich kein philosoph 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Obwohl mich dieses Fachgebiet sehr interessiert

@ Blade:
Nein, jeder Körper ist anders, jeder Geist, jeder Gedanke... es gibt keinen normalen Menschen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle mächtig einen an der Klatsch!



dann müsstest du dich hier sehr wohl fühlen unter "gleichgesinnten" xD


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wann kommt assassins creed 2 nochma raus?^^


Genau am 17. November... googel hilft manchmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau am 17. November... googel hilft manchmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja..google hilft so viel, dass man eigentlich theoretisch nie wieder mit anderen menschen kommuniziern müsste


----------



## Kronas (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau am 17. November... googel hilft manchmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


am 17 in deutschland?


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ja..google hilft so viel, dass man eigentlich theoretisch nie wieder mit anderen menschen kommuniziern müsste


Jep tut es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ist nicht immer gesund...



Kronas schrieb:


> am 17 in deutschland?


Ja, ist soweit ich weiß ein weltweiter Release


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. August 2009)

Nabend =)


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend =)


Abend Jigsaw


----------



## Kronas (15. August 2009)

yay scary movie geht los


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> yay scary movie geht los


Der Film ist schon wieder total ausgelutscht...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. August 2009)

noch 223 posts und ich höre auf auf buffed.de zu poste ;D


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> noch 223 posts und ich höre auf auf buffed.de zu poste ;D


Das will ich sehen... darfst dir aber auch keinen zweitaccount machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen... darfst dir aber auch keinen zweitaccount machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na klar, er kloppt 42 accounts auf 1337 hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> na klar, er kloppt 42 accounts auf 1337 hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



!!!


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)




----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. August 2009)

wtf?


----------



## Kronas (15. August 2009)

rofl, was solln wir mit detektiv conan openings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wtf?


?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ?



Oo!?


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

...
*Razyl sprengt den Thread in die Luft*


----------



## chopi (15. August 2009)

Hier gibt es nichts zu sehn,bitte gehen sie weiter...


----------



## Kronas (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ...
> *Razyl sprengt den Thread in die Luft*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*wegspring*


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hier gibt es nichts zu sehn,bitte gehen sie weiter...


Abend Chopi


----------



## chopi (15. August 2009)

Bonsoir madamme


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. August 2009)

...ich denke, des ist ein guter zeitpunkt um sich mal zu verdrücken..baabaaa


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Mein Sims 3 Video wurde von über 7000 Leuten angeschaut, davon sind rund 50% zwischen 13 und 17 Jahren gewesen. 62% aller Zuschauer waren weiblich, 38% männlich.

Ich schaue mir die Kommentare an und muss sagen: Das Programm hat recht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mein Sims 3 Video wurde von über 7000 Leuten angeschaut, davon sind rund 50% zwischen 13 und 17 Jahren gewesen. 62% aller Zuschauer waren weiblich, 38% männlich.
> 
> Ich schaue mir die Kommentare an und muss sagen: Das Programm hat recht



LoL Du bist mir einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LoL Du bist mir einer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was denn? Die Kommentare können nur von Weibern stammen die in dem Alter sind... wenn ich da von Youtube ne Mail bekommen "Neuer Kommentar..." und das lese da denk ich mir immer nur "W T F?"


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2009)

<3 detektiv conan

hoppla aktualiesieren ftw


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was denn? Die Kommentare können nur von Weibern stammen die in dem Alter sind... wenn ich da von Youtube ne Mail bekommen "Neuer Kommentar..." und das lese da denk ich mir immer nur "W T F?"



Gib link xD


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Hah wieder das Video gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
@ Blade:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHdR5bQcb4g


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hah wieder das Video gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich mag ihn xD


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich mag ihn xD


Joa, er fehlt hier im Thread definitiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

die kommentare sind echt geil ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> die kommentare sind echt geil ^^


Bei kamui oder bei Sims 3?


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

CLUESO \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2009)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nabend


Abend
-------------------------


			
				#DEFQONONE schrieb:
			
		

> * BladeDragonGX was kicked by ^WoW^ (Banned?)
> * BladeDragonGX (Nok3n@BladeDragonGX.users.quakenet.org) has joined #DEFQONONE
> * Q sets mode: +o BladeDragonGX
> * BladeDragonGX was kicked by ^WoW^ (Banned?)


Fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bei kamui oder bei Sims 3?



sims 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> sims 3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tjo, so sind die weiber halt...
Genauso wie deine Cyrus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo, so sind die weiber halt...
> Genauso wie deine Cyrus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 Miley xD


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> <3 Miley xD


Naja... warum auch immer...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja... warum auch immer...



Weil Ich sie als ich das erstma gesehn habe Verschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Weil Ich sie als ich das erstma gesehn habe Verschossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wow, das muss wahre liebe auf den ersten blick sein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :> Ey ja das is nicht Lustig =)


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Weil Ich sie als ich das erstma gesehn habe Verschossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Durch nen Video/Bild? oO



Grüne schrieb:


> wow, das muss wahre liebe auf den ersten blick sein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> :> Ey ja das is nicht Lustig =)


Doch ist es^^


----------



## chopi (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> :> Ey ja das is nicht Lustig =)



Doch,und wie!

//Edit - Ich und Razyl...einer Meinung?! o.Ö


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

Pöh Beleidigt Binz!


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich und Razyl...einer Meinung?! o.Ö


Juhu ich werd Pole \o/



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Pöh Beleidigt Binz!


Was fürn ding?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Pöh Beleidigt Binz!


ahja... hf


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

So neuer Blogeintrag ist da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zum allerersten mal mit neuem Style und (hoffentlich bald geändert) kaputten Banner ^-^
http://my.buffed.de/user/147661/blog/view/1972672473
Bzw meine SIg andrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2009)

theme 6


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> theme 6


Ja das ist Theme 6 oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2009)

mein schwanz hat fame, verlost ein meet&greet,
du kriegst ein herz auf den arsch gespritzt... ich glaub ich bin verliebt! 
xD


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mein schwanz hat fame, verlost ein meet&greet,
> du kriegst ein herz auf den arsch gespritzt... ich glaub ich bin verliebt!
> xD


W T F?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> W T F?


ich kacke in die disco, es ist dirty dancing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich kacke in die disco, es ist dirty dancing
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich kacke in die disco, es ist dirty dancing
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du bist betrunken? oÖ


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist betrunken? oÖ


nö, höre nur grad wieder böhse enkelz durch


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö, höre nur grad wieder böhse enkelz durch


Böhse Enkel? öO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Böhse Enkel? öO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


böhse enkelz isn album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> böhse enkelz isn album
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du verwirrst mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du verwirrst mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso o_O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

me 2 *verwirrt is*


----------



## Kronas (15. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> me 2 *verwirrt is*


das einzige was verwirrt ist sind deine hormone wenn du miley siehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso o_O


Enkelz, Onkelz... ><


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das einzige was verwirrt ist sind deine hormone wenn du miley siehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NA UND *zunge raus streck*


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das einzige was verwirrt ist sind deine hormone wenn du miley siehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahahahaha nice qft



Razyl schrieb:


> Enkelz, Onkelz... ><


was glaubste, worauf der albenname anspielt?...


----------



## Kronas (15. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ahahahaha nice qft


was is qft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was glaubste, worauf der albenname anspielt?...


Das ist trotzdem verwirrend!


----------



## Ol@f (15. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was is qft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Quoted For Truth.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was is qft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


quoted for truth


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Hm, das neue Theme ist wegen den Trennstrich doof grml... 
:<


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2009)

so ich hab ma ne frage ^^ 

ich hör sehr gern metal aber in letzter zeit find ich wird mir meine musik was zu langweilig desegen hätt ich gern ma was neues an metal bands...es sollte auf jedednfall laut sein und auch so in richtung disturbed,soil und godsmack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber NICHT in richtung cannibal corpse oder diesem metalcore scheiß!! ich versteh noch gern den text und mit diesem rumge kreische und grunze kann ich nichts anfangen 
zurzeit hör ich system of a down,rob zombie,slipknot,godsmack,disturbed,korn,soil,korpiklaani und rammstein 

so ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem problem helfen und mir vllt ein paar bands nennen ^^ 

danke schonma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend =)


Abend kein Avatar mehr?



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> NA UND *zunge raus streck*


So weit bist du aber noch nicht,


DER schrieb:


> so ich hab ma ne frage ^^


Dope?


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> So weit bist du aber noch nicht,


Lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

seit 2 tagen kein wow gestartet =/ ich glaube ich sterbe an Langeweile Nichma wow macht Spaß mehr


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> seit 2 tagen kein wow gestartet =/ ich glaube ich sterbe an Langeweile Nichma wow macht Spaß mehr


Heirate MILEY CYRUS :S


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> seit 2 tagen kein wow gestartet =/ ich glaube ich sterbe an Langeweile Nichma wow macht Spaß mehr


Tja. Dann mach etwas, was dir Spass macht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2009)

WOhoo ich bin im Zitate Thread verewigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> WOhoo ich bin im Zitate Thread verewigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist ja auch kein Wunder bei diesen Kommentar...


----------



## Kronas (16. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heirate MILEY CYRUS :S


hey, ich wollte nen miley cyrus kommentar bringen^^


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hey, ich wollte nen miley cyrus kommentar bringen^^


Zu Langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Abend kein Avatar mehr?



Hmm ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen :/
Wieso ist mein Ava plötzlich weg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Egal ich such mal einen neuen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dope?



guter anfang ^^ aber noch nich ganz das wahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sonst noch wer ne idee?


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hmm ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen :/
> Wieso ist mein Ava plötzlich weg?
> 
> 
> ...


Zomfg wo ist der Raptor hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> guter anfang ^^ aber noch nich ganz das wahre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


In Flames?


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hmm ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen :/
> Wieso ist mein Ava plötzlich weg?
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube Buffed hat gerade ziemliche Probleme mit Bildlinks etc. es zerschießt gerade alles...


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich glaube Buffed hat gerade ziemliche Probleme mit Bildlinks etc. es zerschießt gerade alles...


Jep, Skateros sig ist auch grad kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> In Flames?



kannste mirn lied von denen empfehlen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

So ich Lade Mir Grade Ma die open Beta Zu Section 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jep, Skateros sig ist auch grad kaputt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie passend ist natürlich auch kein Mod oder Admin Online xD


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wie passend ist natürlich auch kein Mod oder Admin Online xD


Ist doch immer so...
im entscheidenen Moment fehlt jemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> So ich Lade Mir Grade Ma die open Beta Zu Section 8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmmm wie komme ich jetzt von diesem satz zu miley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kannste mirn lied von denen empfehlen?


the quiet place, superhero of the computerrage, dial iwas escape


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jep, Skateros sig ist auch grad kaputt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


:O



DER schrieb:


> kannste mirn lied von denen empfehlen?





Vielleicht gefällt dir etwas von dem Zeugs hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hmmm wie komme ich jetzt von diesem satz zu miley
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Miley Cyrus lebt aber nicht im 8. Sektor....^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist doch immer so...
> im entscheidenen Moment fehlt jemand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haben wir keine Hacker hier, die das erledigen können...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. August 2009)

Neuer Ava =) Aber ich vermisse meinen Raptor :/


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Neuer Ava =) Aber ich vermisse meinen Raptor :/


Das Schwein kommt mir bekannt vor. Hmmm


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. August 2009)

Hab dieses Schwein noch nicht im Forum gesehen.


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Haben wir keine Hacker hier, die das erledigen können...


Nein, Slim_Shady ist net hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jigsaw schrieb:


> Neuer Ava =) Aber ich vermisse meinen Raptor :/


SCHWEINEBRATEN!


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hab dieses Schwein noch nicht im Forum gesehen.


Ich hab auch noch niemandem mit diesem Avatar gesehen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hab dieses Schwein noch nicht im Forum gesehen.


der ava ist hammer^^


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Meine Signatur ist zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der ava ist hammer^^


Mach dir auch maln neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dein jetziger suckt!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hmmm wie komme ich jetzt von diesem satz zu miley
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gar nich auser Miley isn Gamer Girl Und Zoggt Shooter ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mach dir auch maln neuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


pff beim alten habter auch gesagt der würde suucken und ich habn gelassen, bis ich den iwann wie alles gelöscht und dann net mehr wiedergefunden hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> gar nich auser Miley isn Gamer Girl Und Zoggt Shooter ^^


Die spielt eher Hello Kitty Online...


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pff beim alten habter auch gesagt der würde suucken und ich habn gelassen, bis ich den iwann wie alles gelöscht und dann net mehr wiedergefunden hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab ich nie gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bloß dieser Standard Ava passt absolut gar nicht zu dir...


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pff beim alten habter auch gesagt der würde suucken und ich habn gelassen, bis ich den iwann wie alles gelöscht und dann net mehr wiedergefunden hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab ich nie gesagt. Im Avatarbewertungs-Thread hatte ich dir 7/10 gegegeben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: @ Lachmann: Hol dir einen guten Internetradio und schreib dir ein paar Bandnamen auf. (z.B. ChroniX, der hat 3 verschiedene "Richtungen" Metal, Aggro und Grid waren es glaub ich)


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> :O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mhh bei in flames fehlt mir irgendwas vom gesang her=O
das zweite kann ich mir nicht angucken wegen dieses video können sie aufgrund von urheberrechts gründen bla bla nicht angucken 
zum dritten ne is nich so mein ding 

sonst noch wer ne idee? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sollte halt so in richtung disturbed soil godsmack gehen halt nur was härter und man sollte den gesang noch verstehen können... kann auch gerne in richtung slipknot gehen halt wie gesagt sobald man den gesang zum größten teil nicht mehr versteht ist bei mir schluß


----------



## chopi (16. August 2009)

Skatero,ich hab mich damals übrigens nicht für nen Wallpaper sondern für die Antwort im Songrequestthread (The Ekstasy of Gold) bedankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Skatero,ich hab mich damals übrigens nicht für nen Wallpaper sondern für die Antwort im Songrequestthread (The Ekstasy of Gold) bedankt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso. Np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich nie gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch! 


Skatero schrieb:


> Hab ich nie gesagt. Im Avatarbewertungs-Thread hatte ich dir 7/10 gegegeben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


w00t wer biste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh bei in flames fehlt mir irgendwas vom gesang her=O
> das zweite kann ich mir nicht angucken wegen dieses video können sie aufgrund von urheberrechts gründen bla bla nicht angucken
> zum dritten ne is nich so mein ding
> 
> ...


Naja das 2. ist eh nicht härter.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sonst noch wer ne idee?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


soilwork, atreyu,


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> soilwork, atreyu,



soilwork hört sich ganz nett an... danke für eure hilfe =)


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Ich empfehle auch J.B.O.


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> doch!


Nein, ich hab dir im ava Thread immer 7+/10 geben!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich empfehle auch J.B.O.



das is ja ma genial ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab dir im ava Thread immer 7+/10 geben!


1. nich wirklich o_O
2. wenn wr das für mich und nich fürn ava


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wieso zum teufel verschwindet die ganz zeit das bild aus meiner signatur?



nach 0 uhr geister? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> nach 0 uhr geister? ^^



jetzt ises wieder da =O mysteriös.... ein fall für das galileo mystery team und aiman abdallah!! was haben die illuminaten damit zu tun und was hat es mit den aliens in area 51 zu tun? man weiß es nicht ....mysteriös


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. nich wirklich o_O
> 2. wenn wr das für mich und nich fürn ava


Das war für deinen Ava ><
Der neue hingegen ist mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das war für deinen Ava ><
> Der neue hingegen ist mies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pff der ist top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pff der ist top
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein ist er nicht btw:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...19119&st=60 was fürn Thread oÖ


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

joar der is schon lustig der thread xD


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

/vote für neuen Avatar für Grüne Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> /vote für neuen Avatar für Grüne Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jop

achja du hast ja 13k Posts


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> achja du hast ja 13k Posts


Jep, auch gerade gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (16. August 2009)

Aloha ...


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aloha ...


Abend Aero_one


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aloha ...



Hi


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Razyl du forums suchti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Razyl du forums suchti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


BladeDragonGX du Miley Cyrus Suchti!


----------



## Aero_one (16. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hi


Geiler Ava xD



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Razyl du forums suchti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


81 Post's ... hmm heute viel Freizeit gehabt xD ?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> BladeDragonGX du Miley Cyrus Suchti!



Ich steh dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Geiler Ava xD



Thx =)


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> 81 Post's ... hmm heute viel Freizeit gehabt xD ?


*schaut aufs Datum von gestern*
Gestern war Samstag...


----------



## Sandrel (16. August 2009)

warte auf bgs um mit bgs zu lvln find ich ne geile idee von blizz^^ hab dann heute schon 4 lvl gemacht ca. 2 stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Sandrel schrieb:


> warte auf bgs um mit bgs zu lvln find ich ne geile idee von blizz^^ hab dann heute schon 4 lvl gemacht ca. 2 stunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das haben die dich geklaut.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

http://www.esl.eu/de/playervideos/136555/1985823/ <--- ich lach mich weg das video xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> http://www.esl.eu/de/playervideos/136555/1985823/ <--- ich lach mich weg das video xD



oh gott was für ein loser xD


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Also ich geh dann mal offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## 2boon4you (16. August 2009)

nabenD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Noch wer da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der über mir scheind ein Hardstyler zu sein endlich endlich nicht mehr allein


----------



## Aero_one (16. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> http://www.esl.eu/de/playervideos/136555/1985823/ <--- ich lach mich weg das video xD


Rated A --> For Awesome

Mein Gott ... ich kann nimmer


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

Hai


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Guten Abend Schwärme Es ist 21 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AUFMACHEN!!!!

Ach ja Wer ist noch so alles bei Twitter Unterwegs http://twitter.com/BladeDragonGX


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2009)

aloha


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

Ich ich ich http://twitter.com/Crackmacks


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Abend Ihr beiden ^^

Hm Grade mein trinken Umgekippt und meine Maus bewässert >_>


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

HaHa!


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai


Abend



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Guten Abend Schwärme Es ist 21 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Abend --> http://twitter.com/Razyl



DER schrieb:


> aloha


Abend


Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend


----------



## 2boon4you (16. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> der über mir scheind ein Hardstyler zu sein endlich endlich nicht mehr allein


Gut erkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

0 followers \o/


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ach ja Wer ist noch so alles bei Twitter Unterwegs http://twitter.com/BladeDragonGX


Nur um das mal kurz klarzustellen:
BladeDragonGX folgt:
Brandi CYRUS
MILEY CYRUS
Billy Ray CYRUS
Trace CYRUS
Tish CYRUS
Noah CYRUS


äähm ja


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2009)

was ist denn hardstyle?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Nächstes Jahr Ab zu Defqon one \o/

Naja Hm Was soll ich sagen Tag war scheiße aber draußen War Sau schönes Wetter ^^ Sehr war (zu warm) Aber sonst blauer und klarer Himmel

Razyl mir is eben Langweillig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

Dacht ich auch schon


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Razyl mir is eben Langweillig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"langweilig"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du fährst auf die ganze Familie ab oO Egal ob männlich oder weiblich


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Nö Tue ich nicht Nur auf Miley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber naja du hast sogar lilly Als follow :O


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nö Tue ich nicht Nur auf Miley
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jajajaja und zum letzten : Ja habe ich , ebenso wie Gnadel, Haxxler, AION_Amboss und so weiter...
Alle die mir halt in den mybuffed Profilen vors Gesicht kommen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Aso Hm Okay ^^


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

Mich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (16. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was ist denn hardstyle?



Das z.B.



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr Ab zu Defqon one \o/


Da wär ich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Verdammt. Auf Twitter gibt es Skatero schon. -.-


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

Crackmack auch T.T deshalb Crackmacks


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Aber bei Twitter Search finde ich kein Skatero.


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Mich nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum sollte ich dich im Follow haben?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

das is auch geil Und Nicht Geht Über Showtek Colours


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Hardcore > Hardstyle


----------



## mookuh (16. August 2009)

abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2009)

2boon4you schrieb:


> Das z.B.
> 
> 
> Da wär ich dabei
> ...



das ist ja .... interessant =O


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend


Abend Moo


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend


Abend mookuh


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

abend Mookuh


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Weiss jemand, wo man nachschauen kann, was ein Bluescreen bedeutet?
Also der BCCode wäre 1a


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, wo man nachschauen kann, was ein Bluescreen bedeutet?
> Also der BCCode wäre 1a


http://www.jasik.de/shutdown/stop_fehler.htm
http://aumha.org/a/stop.htm


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

Mhhh ich sollte ma wieder Sport treiben ich werd langsam fett o.O


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Mhhh ich sollte ma wieder Sport treiben ich werd langsam fett o.O


Bei dir hilft Sport auch nicht mehr...


----------



## mookuh (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Mhhh ich sollte ma wieder Sport treiben ich werd langsam fett o.O



wie viel wiegste den?^^


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

Pff du weisst ja netma wie ich aussehe


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Crackmack das bist du sicher schon *mit meinen 50 kilos vor crackmack weg renn*


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Pff du weisst ja netma wie ich aussehe


Ich halte dagegen...


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

wtf 17 und 50 kilo

und razyl die fotos die ich mal hier gepostet hab sind jahrhunderte alt


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Crackmack das bist du sicher schon *mit meinen 50 kilos vor crackmack weg renn*


Wie groß bist du? oO


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> wtf 17 und 50 kilo


Du glaubst wirklich, dass er 17 ist?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

ja schön sportlich und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf einer Größe von 1,73 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Skatero Ich bin 17 

13.11.1991 Erblickte ich das Licht der Welt


----------



## mookuh (16. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend



abend


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend Schweinchen \o/


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja schön sportlich und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Öhem 50 Kilo und 1,73 groß... das ist schon hartes Untergewicht...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem 50 Kilo und 1,73 groß... das ist schon hartes Untergewicht...



Ich weiß ich kann nichts dafür ich kann soviel essen wie ich will mein Stoffwechsel ist einfach zu stark ^^


----------



## Silenzz (16. August 2009)

Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikrooooooooooooffffffoooooooonnnnnnnnn und stativ sind heute angekommen, morgen wird das erste zeugs aufgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

aja blade mach aus deiner sig doch n link ._.


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend


Nabend


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich kann nichts dafür ich kann soviel essen wie ich will mein Stoffwechsel ist einfach zu stark ^^


Ganz viel essen, irgendwann macht sich das bemerkbar...



Silenzz schrieb:


> Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikrooooooooooooffffffoooooooonnnnnnnnn und stativ sind heute angekommen, morgen wird das erste zeugs aufgenommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meine güte, dir hat doch auch damals einer auf den Kopf gehauen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abend Silenzz


----------



## mookuh (16. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich kann nichts dafür ich kann soviel essen wie ich will mein Stoffwechsel ist einfach zu stark ^^



Trotzdem ziemlich stark^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> aja blade mach aus deiner sig doch n link ._.




Is dochn Link Du Horsti^^


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

Blade lass dir fett zusaugen anstatt absaugen ._.

ja jetzt is es n link ._.


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Is dochn Link Du Horsti^^


-.-
Du sollst aus deinen Signaturbild einen Link machen :
[.center][.url=Twitterlink][.img]BILD[./img][./url][./center]


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Crackmack Falls das ein Angebot war NEIN DANKE


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Doppel post Lagg xD

BTW heute War echt Viel Zu warm -.-


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Crackmack Falls das ein Angebot war NEIN DANKE


GZ zum Doppelpost


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

1 ma reicht <-<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Danke Razyl für den Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Crackmack ist 1,20m groß und wiegt 190 KG.


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Danke Razyl für den Tipp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein Problem...


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

Nur fast ~1,70m und etwa 65kg :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Crackmack ist 1,20m groß und wiegt 190 KG.



xD wollte ich vorhin schon sagen wäre dann aber mobbing gewesen


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nur fast ~1,70m und etwa 65kg :>


Und das nennst du nun fett? oÖ


----------



## mookuh (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nur fast ~1,70m und etwa 65kg :>



und was ist daran jetzt fett?


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

wen du ma meinen bauch sehen würdest


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

nein danke crackmack Nein wirklich danke will keiner sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

WAS ZUR HÖLLE?! 
Usain Bolt läuft die 100m Spring in 9,58 Sekunden... kranke scheiße ey


----------



## mookuh (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> wen du ma meinen bauch sehen würdest



mach ein foto, lad es hoch, gib uns den link
dann können wir ihn sehen


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

Was erwartest von nem Jamaikaner?
moo ich hab keine kamera :O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

wen die rauchen (kiffön) ist Nicht Unmöglich xD


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Was erwartest von nem Jamaikaner?
> moo ich hab keine kamera :O


Du und keine Kamera? Ich halte dagegen!



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wen die rauchen (kiffön) ist Nicht Unmöglich xD


Der nimmt keine Drogen zu sich... 
Tyson Gay: 9.77
Usain Bolt: 9.58
2 zehntel vorsprung... wtf ey >< der Mann ist krank, wie der rennt...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

naja HOCHLEISTUNGS Sportler halt ^^


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

Dat war ich auch ma!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

wiso glaube ich dir das nicht =)


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> naja HOCHLEISTUNGS Sportler halt ^^


Weltrekord 2009 mit 9.68
WM 2010 mit 9.58
Sowas krankes oO Das ist mehr als HOCHLEISTUNG


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

Ich hab ma Eishockey gespielt dann Unihockey und nu nix mehr


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich hab ma Eishockey gespielt dann Unihockey und nu nix mehr


voll auf die fresse bekommen ist kein leistungssport...


----------



## mookuh (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dat war ich auch ma!



warum glaub ich das nciht

edit: ich bin immer zu langsam :/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

okay Doping! O_o



Grüne schrieb:


> voll auf die fresse bekommen ist kein leistungssport...



Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich hab ma Eishockey gespielt dann Unihockey und nu nix mehr


Ich wette du warst immer auf der Bank...


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

Eishockey kein hochleistungs sport? was dann`?


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. August 2009)

Blutiges Eis  ;D

abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Eishockey kein hochleistungs sport? was dann`?


normaler sport, nur dass du hier so oft auf die fresse bekommst, dass du im durchschnitt mit 56 stirbst.


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

Pff ihr seid fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Pff ihr seid vies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und du kannst nicht mal "fies" schreiben.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. August 2009)

Zu eishockey gehen doch nur alle hin, weils in echt jedem Spiel ne schlägerei gibt ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Blutiges Eis  ;D
> 
> abend



Abend 



Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Zu eishockey gehen doch nur alle hin, weils in echt jedem Spiel ne schlägerei gibt ^^



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und du kannst nicht mal "fies" schreiben.


Wo o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wo o.O


dein edit bringt mal gar nix, wenn ich dich schon gequoted hab...


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

quote faker!11


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> quote faker!11


Gehirnfaker!11


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

nach editer !!! Naja egal 

(TWITTER is Toll) ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. August 2009)

4 Wochen Ferien auch  xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> quote faker!11


labersack


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

mileycyrusOn the set of my new music video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

\o/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Hmpf es wird Nacht Hilfe und ich bin Nicht mehr müde aber kurioserweise den ganzen Tag immer über


----------



## Silenzz (16. August 2009)

Is heute abend Mobbt Crackmack night? oÔ


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Is heute abend Mobbt Crackmack night? oÔ



Jop!


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Is heute abend Mobbt Crackmack night? oÔ


Jap, du hast es erfasst.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> und von wo bekomm ich nen normalen schüllerausweis


... klasse, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

Ach geht weg -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

jetzt heult er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

Freilich


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

skatero hast jetzt eigentlich nen Twitter nahmen gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> skatero hast jetzt eigentlich nen Twitter nahmen gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö. Mir fällt nichts ein.^^


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ach geht weg -.-


Jap, das tu ich nun auch, gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap, das tu ich nun auch, gute nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gute Nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö. Mir fällt nichts ein.^^


homofürst_1337


----------



## mookuh (16. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap, das tu ich nun auch, gute nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nacht^^


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

n8 razmil ähh razyl


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> n8 razmil ähh razyl


razmil? wtf? oÖ


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö. Mir fällt nichts ein.^^



Vltt Können wir dir ja helfen 



Razyl schrieb:


> Jap, das tu ich nun auch, gute nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wünsche dir eine gute nacht razyl


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> homofürst_1337


Den lasse ich noch für dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will nicht z.B. Skat3ro oder Skatero1. Das klingt alles dumm und unoriginell.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> n8 razmil ähh razyl


na, noch späte nachwirkungen vom hockey?



Skatero schrieb:


> Den lasse ich noch für dich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sehr rücksichtsvoll aber ich bin schon kewl_guy_lul


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Den lasse ich noch für dich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


SKATERO - THE ONLY ONE!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Den lasse ich noch für dich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Skataro? ^^


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> SKATERO - THE ONLY ONE!


1. zu lang
2. gehen keine Sonderzeichen



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Skataro? ^^


-.-


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Den lasse ich noch für dich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


xX*NiDoKiNg_69*Xx


----------



## mookuh (16. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Skataro? ^^



Sketero


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2009)

skätäru


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ihr mir helfen sollt. -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

zu spät würde ich ma sagen xD


----------



## mookuh (16. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ihr mir helfen sollt. -.-



wir tuns gern freiwillig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (16. August 2009)

Ich bin ma weg n8 Welt o.O


----------



## mookuh (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich bin ma weg n8 Welt o.O


 gute nacht^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

endlich er geht \o/ verdammt wir werden immer weniger >_>

Nacht Crackmack


----------



## mookuh (16. August 2009)

und was macht ihr grad so?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

musik Höhren ^^ Und chaten :O


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich bin ma weg n8 Welt o.O


Gn8



mookuh schrieb:


> und was macht ihr grad so?


Nicht viel


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

is alt aber Lustig ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Für zam Kekse ausleg na komm her


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2009)

So bin dann mal weg. 
Achja ich komme erst am Freitag wieder. Reise mit der Schule und so.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> So bin dann mal weg.
> Achja ich komme erst am Freitag wieder. Reise mit der Schule und so.
> 
> Gute Nacht.



Na dan wünsche ich dir einen schöne nacht 

viel spaß Mit deiner schule (klasse) ^^


----------



## Lobiño (16. August 2009)

Guten Aaaabend!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zvhq07jA1c


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. August 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> Guten Aaaabend!




schönen guten abend wünsche ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

Entspannende Musik für den Abend. (Es geht nicht um die Bilder!! Sie haben den echten Musikclip nur leider entfernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zIPtKaDvs4


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

Huch. Ich bin ja alleine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

ick bin noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

Ah, ok. Unten stand nur ich als Mitglied dabei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

hm Langweilig is mir aber ma seh nwas im TV jetzt läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

Ach das wirst du nicht wirklich was finden. Das kann ich dir schon mal sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

Jup grade gesehn nur schrot im TV -.- 

Am 3.9 Kommt Final destination 4 In die kinos \o/


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

Der wird genauso schlecht wie die ersten Teile. (Ganz ehrlich, ich kann mich nicht mal mehr an die ersten Teile erinnern. xD)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

also der trailer Verspricht Geil Zu sein xD


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

Bei Filmen habe ich eh einen untypischen Geschmack... Kann also sein, dass er nicht schlecht. Viele lieben Statham, ich dagegen finde den einfach nur kagge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

Das ist so bescheuert, so dass es wieder lustig ist. xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKiBRWAiZn8


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

Die lamas das is alt sehr alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

Ich kenne sie erst seit neusten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=To09Km0y8ic

Wie der spielt. Einfach nur assig! (Ab 0:55 wird's interessant.)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

Ohman ich bin leicht müde und habe hunger :x


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

Hehehe. Ich habe hier Kuchen. Ich glaube ich esse gleich ein Stück von. *legga*


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

Ich schaue mir mal die WoW-Schow an. Mal sehen wie die ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Keine Angst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bleibe aber noch hier.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

die is diesma langweilig ^^


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

Schnaaaaaaaaarch.


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich einem dubiosen Link dummerweise folge? (Ist mir Gott sei Dank noch nicht passiert. ^^)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

wie meinst du das?


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

Ähm, diese Links in den Foren, die auf Keyloggingpages führen. Natürlich bricht man ab bevor man das weiter verfolgt, aber ich frage mich immer, ob die schon phischen, wenn man sich auf der Seite befindet. Ich hoffe man kapiert mich. ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

Das sind Meist Phishing Links heißt du musst so doof sein und halt von irgendeinem Spiel oder sonstigem deine Daten da eingeben damit sie die bekommen^^


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

Ah ok. Wäre ja krass, wenn die schon über meine "Präsenz" meine Daten klauen könnten. ^^

Boah, ist mir langweilig. Jetzt stelle ich schon Noobfragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

mir is den ganzen tag + nacht langweilig nicht ÜBERHAUPNICHTS macht mir mehr fun geil oder?


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

Wieso das?


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

Naja, ich gehe dann mal ins Bett. Gute Nacht euch allen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (17. August 2009)

Nacht dir, werde mich dem auch gleich anschliesen. Muss nur noch auf meine Karotten Ernte warten.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

ihr lasst mich allein?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

naja ich gehe dann auch mal so langsam ins Bett Bin bissen müde ich wette morgen bin ich wie immer den ganzen Tag über müde egal wie lange ich schlafe -.-


----------



## izabul (17. August 2009)

in 1er stunde muss ich zur schule-.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

Schönen Abend Schwärmer 21 Uhr Aufmachen ähhh ... Wachen


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2009)

Hai
FU BLADE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

Man schon wieder Schneller als du xD


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2009)

gebs zu du hast ne min früher gepostet


----------



## Ol@f (17. August 2009)

abend.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

nein um punkt 21 Uhr du huhn O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. August 2009)

aloha


----------



## Aero_one (17. August 2009)

Aloha ...

Beta vorbei ... *Buhuhuhu*


----------



## riesentrolli (17. August 2009)

lang lang ists her...
habt ihr was kaputt gemacht?


----------



## FraSokBUF (17. August 2009)

Guten Abend.
Endlich mal eine sinnvolle Beschäftigung nach 72 Stunden AION Beta?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
FSB


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aloha





Ol@f schrieb:


> abend.



Abend Ihr Beiden^^

da Ist Ein Haus In Neuruppin *sing*


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2009)

Blade du lügner!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

ich lüge nicht du lügst ich habe um punkt 21 uhr Gepostet


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2009)

Sehen wir ja morgen 

wahh brille liest dieses thema *versteck*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

heute is hier aber viel los >_--


----------



## Aero_one (17. August 2009)

Man dieses We war echt hart ... 
3 Tage nicht schlafen ist echt übel ...


----------



## Ol@f (17. August 2009)

weil die ferien in nrw vorbei sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. erster schultag heut und direkt test geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

LoL wiso Hast du 3 tage Nicht Gepennt?


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2009)

Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar :/


----------



## Aero_one (17. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LoL wiso Hast du 3 tage Nicht Gepennt?


Aion Beta ...



Crackmack schrieb:


> Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar :/


HA HA !


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

und ich werde als WOW sucht wen ich 1 Tag spiele Beschimpft Wobei mein 4 Tag ohne wow weil ich kein Bock drauf habe O_o


----------



## riesentrolli (17. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aion Beta ...
> [...]


oh emm geh


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> und ich werde als WOW sucht wen ich 1 Tag spiele Beschimpft Wobei mein 4 Tag ohne wow weil ich kein Bock drauf habe O_o


HaHa suchti *mit dem Finger zeig*
meinst du sowas?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

Crackmack Sei Still oder es gibtn bann You Know wo


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2009)

Pfff leere drohungen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

schau ma crackmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2009)

Leere Drohungen sag ich j....ohh noez ich bin banned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

ich hatte dich gewarnt BTW scheiss Viecher die von draußen rein fliegen wegen dem Licht -.-


----------



## Aero_one (17. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich hatte dich gewarnt BTW scheiss Viecher die von draußen rein fliegen wegen dem Licht -.-


Erzähl uns mehr ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

nö kein bock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

Abend ihr Suchtis...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. August 2009)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend ihr Suchtis...



abend du ober suchti^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend ihr Suchtis...






Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aloha


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> abend du ober suchti^^


Wieso? oÖ


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? oÖ



naja 13 tausend Posts =3 ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> naja 13 tausend Posts =3 ^^


Wuhu, nun wird man wegen Posts (!!!!!) als Suchti hingestellt...


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2009)

Razmil ähh yl #buffed.de vermisst dich


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Razmil ähh yl #buffed.de vermisst dich


yl?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wuhu, nun wird man wegen Posts (!!!!!) als Suchti hingestellt...



och man so wars doch nicht gemeint =( aber wir sind suchtis und wiso(???)


----------



## riesentrolli (17. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wuhu, nun wird man wegen Posts (!!!!!) als Suchti hingestellt...


zu recht


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> och man so wars doch nicht gemeint =( aber wir sind suchtis und wiso(???)


AION beta 3 Tage durchspielen, Crackmack isn WoW suchti...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

ich habe seit 4 tagen kein wow gestartet also wieso Bin ich dann ein suchti?


Ach ja Crackmack Meine game Time Läuft und Läuft und sie wird einfach nicht genutzt Ist das nicht schön


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> zu recht


Naja, dann bist du mit 7k+ auch ein Suchti...


----------



## 2boon4you (17. August 2009)

nabend (:


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

Abend Geselle


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> AION beta 3 Tage durchspielen, Crackmack isn WoW suchti...


not?



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ach ja Crackmack Meine game Time Läuft und Läuft und sie wird einfach nicht genutzt Ist das nicht schön


wayne o.O


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> not?


Öhem doch, und nun verrat mir endlich was du mit "yl" meinst oÖ


----------



## Aero_one (17. August 2009)

Puuh erstmal Screenshots sortieren ... 
Man man man ...

Ich freu mich so auf'n Release von Aion =)


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2009)

raz*yl* ähh *mil*

?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Puuh erstmal Screenshots sortieren ...
> Man man man ...
> 
> Ich freu mich so auf'n Release von Aion =)



Ist es echt so gut? =/


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Puuh erstmal Screenshots sortieren ...
> Man man man ...
> 
> Ich freu mich so auf'n Release von Aion =)


Jetzt könnte ich wieder so toll eigenwerbung machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Crackmack schrieb:


> raz*yl* ähh *mil*
> 
> ?


Das sagt mir jetzt viel...

@ Blade.
Schau doch auf meinen vorigen Twitterpost, da isn Link zu einen sehr interessanten Artikel *hust hust*


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2009)

Gibts doch nich -.-

Raz_*MIL*_ ähh _*yl*_  RAZ_*YL*_


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Gibts doch nich -.-
> 
> Raz_*MIL*_ ähh _*yl*_  RAZ_*YL*_


Was willst du mit deinen Mil? Razmil... was das fürn ein scheiß? Wer meinen Nickname so ändert, von YL in MIL muss schon derbe bescheuert sein öO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

Hm okay grade so ma bissen gelesen scheint echt gut zu sein =3


----------



## Aero_one (17. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ist es echt so gut? =/



Sagen wir's mal so ... 
Wenn du PvP magst ... wirst du Aion lieben.

Als PvE Spieler denke ich mal wird man auf Dauer nicht wirklich glücklich.
Zwar werden mit 1.5 nochmal Dungeons hinzugefügt, aber Aion bleibt nunmal nen PvP(vE) Spiel mit PvE Elementen.
Mir macht Aion auf jeden Fall sehr viel Spaß, da es für mich mehr oder weniger ein funktionierendes Warhammer ist.


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm okay grade so ma bissen gelesen scheint echt gut zu sein =3


Gut ja, sehr gut? Nein :>


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2009)

btw razyl /join #buffed.de


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> btw razyl /join #buffed.de


Warum sollte ich?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich?



Weilo er dich vermisst 

naja wäre schön wen irgendwann ma wieder rein schaust^^


----------



## riesentrolli (17. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, dann bist du mit 7k+ auch ein Suchti...


much less than you


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Weilo er dich vermisst
> 
> naja wäre schön wen irgendwann ma wieder rein schaust^^


Es gibt derzeit keinen Grund warum ich da rein sollte oO hab genug anderes zu tun



riesentrolli schrieb:


> much less than you


Die paar Posts mehr die ich da habe machen es auch net aus...


----------



## riesentrolli (17. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es gibt derzeit keinen Grund warum ich da rein sollte oO hab genug anderes zu tun
> 
> 
> Die paar Posts mehr die ich da habe machen es auch net aus...


doch!
und das *warum* sowieso!


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> doch!
> und das *warum* sowieso!


Pff...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

ey nicht streiten alle lieb sein :>


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ey nicht streiten alle lieb sein :>


Ich will nur wissen, wieso ich wieder in #buffed.de on kommen soll oÖ


----------



## riesentrolli (17. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich will nur wissen, wieso ich wieder in #buffed.de on kommen soll oÖ


der chan wird geloggt und du musst da doch weit vorne sein!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

weil dich viele vermissen :>


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der chan wird geloggt und du musst da doch weit vorne sein!


Ich war da 1., k.A ob ich es immer noch bin



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> weil dich viele vermissen :>


Definiere "viele" - keiner, einer oder doch gar zwei? ... Ich kanns mir denken eigentlich, nämlich keiner. Denn warum sollte mich jemand dort vermissen? :X


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Definiere "viele" - keiner, einer oder doch gar zwei? ... Ich kanns mir denken eigentlich, nämlich keiner. Denn warum sollte mich jemand dort vermissen? :X



Crackmack Waazbog naarg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Crackmack Waazbog naarg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WoW 3 Leute, von denen du Crackmack schon mal streichen kannst...
Im Durchschnitt sind in buffed mindestens 80 Leute on... was ne Quote... nope sorry, das lohnt sich net.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

du weist das die meisten da eh ideln und immer nur die selben 10 leute schreiben O_o


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> du weist das die meisten da eh ideln und immer nur die selben 10 leute schreiben O_o


10? Also ich habe mindestens schon mit 15+ Leuten geredet dort... vielleicht nicht immer, aber es gibt einige die sich ab und zu mal zu Wort melden. Und trotzdem bleibt die Quote gering ...
Außerdem wurde ich gebannt dort, auch wenn der Bann mittlerweile wieder weg ist...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

es ist deine Entscheidung ich will dir da ja gar nicht rein reden also Bitte ^^

Achja Das lied http://www.kiz-neuruppin.de/ is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> es ist deine Entscheidung ich will dir da ja gar nicht rein reden also Bitte ^^


Also gebt ihr eure billigen versuche auf? Gut!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

wieso versuch ich wollte dich jetzt gar nicht so anreden deswegen nur wegen crackmack .... Mir ist es egal ob du kommst oder nicht da du vor einiger zeit schon gesagt hast du kommst erstmal nicht mehr


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wieso versuch ich wollte dich jetzt gar nicht so anreden deswegen nur wegen crackmack .... Mir ist es egal ob du kommst oder nicht da du vor einiger zeit schon gesagt hast du komms*t erstmal nicht mehr*


Gar nicht mehr...
Und nun gehe ich schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. August 2009)

niedlich XDDD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

Gute nacht razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

und da wurde ich schon wieder allein gelassen ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. August 2009)

ich bin doch noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

Juhu wenigstens noch einer und was machst?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. August 2009)

ja buffed rumlungern und nebenbei noch schülervz ^^ und was machst du?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

im buffed chat hängen Und Nun Faces of Death schauen >_> und Mit Kummpel chaten^^


----------



## riesentrolli (17. August 2009)

diese leser leiste kotzt mich an, weil ich die funktion zum anonym sein nich mehr finde -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. August 2009)

gut gut ... naja aber ich bin ma wieder weg ^^  muß morgen früh aufstehn >_< muß schon um 2 iner stadt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nacht euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

nacht Du Viel spaß bei was auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

Moi boas noites! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

Hm Der Film Is Krank xD


----------



## Lobiño (18. August 2009)

Welcher Film? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. August 2009)

Faces of Death bei dem habe ich auch noch hunger bekomen


----------



## Lobiño (18. August 2009)

Alles klar. xD

Ach bist du immer noch gelangweilt?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. August 2009)

Ne geht so schau ja mitm Kummpel Aber ja doch danach bestimmt


----------



## Lobiño (18. August 2009)

Das is ja mal wenigstens was. Aber wieso suchst du dir denn für danach keine Entertainmentmöglichkeit?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. August 2009)

Kranke scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So fertig mit dem film :x

Morgen Kommt ne Freundin her


----------



## Lobiño (18. August 2009)

Na dann müsstest du ja Spaß haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. August 2009)

naja ma sehn wa ^^


----------



## Lobiño (18. August 2009)

Hehehe. Wenn sie das lesen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (18. August 2009)

Boah, ich kotze schon fast vor Langeweile. Ich bin mal was gucken. BRB.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. August 2009)

lass mich ma nicht allein O_o


----------



## Lobiño (18. August 2009)

Sorry, bin wieder da. ^^ Ich hatte eben voll die scheiß Probleme mit dem Laptop... Ich wollt ein bisschen mitchatten hier in Buffed. Ich guck gleich nochmal.

Edit: Was machst?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. August 2009)

Höre KIZ Neuruppin ^^ Und Durchstöbere so ein bissen buffed


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. August 2009)

Naja ich Bin jetzt auch mal schlafen man sieht sich nachher


----------



## Lillyan (18. August 2009)

Guten Abend liebe Mitforenuser.


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebe Mitforenuser.


Ich glaub ich bin heute hier falsch oO
Wieso eröffnet Lilly den Nachtschwärmer?!
Aber guten Abend verehrte Moderatorin


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (18. August 2009)

Guten Abend =)
Razyl hast du die PN bekommen?


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Guten Abend =)
> Razyl hast du die PN bekommen?


Ja habe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2009)

Guten Abend.


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Guten Abend.


Abend


----------



## Maladin (18. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend




Selber


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Selber


Nun bekomm ich Angst oÖ
Abend


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. August 2009)

Abend


brrr skeleton king is im EM game imba ;D   15 : 3 ohne wirkliche Probleme


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. August 2009)

aloha 

das isso geil ich streit mich grad mit nem typen im svz ob slipknot geil ist oder stone sour geiler ist oder ob slipknot emo ist ^^


----------



## Aero_one (18. August 2009)

Aloha ...

Man nen ganzen Tag schlafen ist echt genial ... das Zeitgefühl ist zwar futsch, aber es ist trotzdem genial


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> 
> brrr skeleton king is im EM game imba ;D   15 : 3 ohne wirkliche Probleme


Abend und was fürn Game?^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. August 2009)

douda ^^


btw... slipknot und Stone sour sin kagge  ;D

und Winamp autotaggt meine Lieder falsch... WARUM NUR GOTT?


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> douda ^^
> 
> 
> btw... slipknot und Stone sour sin kagge  ;D
> ...



aaarghh muß dem drang wiederstehen zu wiedersprechen arrghhh 
























slipknot ist geil .... verdammt


----------



## riesentrolli (18. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aloha
> 
> das isso geil ich streit mich grad mit nem typen im svz ob slipknot geil ist oder stone sour geiler ist oder ob slipknot emo ist ^^


slipknot sind nich geil.
stone sour kenn ich glaub ich nich.
emo is geil.


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. August 2009)

Wenn ich deiner Signatur glauben darf... hörst du BM.... ich find Slipknot is einfach eine stufe tiefer angesiedelt, als guter BM/Metal
Die Texte, die Riffs, einfach alles... is halt iwie auf HC kiddo getrimmt
btw... man kriegt nu n Spacemarinemurloc als Haustier, wenn man ein Online ticket der Blizzcon kauft  xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> slipknot sind nich geil.
> stone sour kenn ich glaub ich nich.
> emo is geil.



stone sour is die 2t band von dem sänger von slipknot ... und ob emo geil ist darüber lässt sich streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wenn ich deiner Signatur glauben darf... hörst du BM.... ich find Slipknot is einfach eine stufe tiefer angesiedelt, als guter BM/Metal
> Die Texte, die Riffs, einfach alles... is halt iwie auf HC kiddo getrimmt
> btw... man kriegt nu n Spacemarinemurloc als Haustier, wenn man ein Online ticket der Blizzcon kauft  xD



bei den neuen liedern vielleicht  hör dir ma iowa und slipknot an das is geiler scheiß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nein ich höreher weniger BM das bild fand ich nur einfach geil als ichs ma irgendwo gefunden hab ^^

jetzt streit ich mich schon in buffed  und im svz darüber ob slipknot gut ist ^^ aber ich glaub ich lass es jetzt auchma sein der typ im svz nervt nurnochvoll und da kommen immer mehr =O ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. August 2009)

ich kann eh nich richtig mit dir streiten, da du MEBOD in deiner sig hast ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ich kann eh nich richtig mit dir streiten, da du MEBOD in deiner sig hast ^^



xD naja ich lass es jetzt auch eh sein der typ im svz nert nurnoch vollrum und da kommen immer mehr mit ihrem :der trve typ hat gesagt slipknot is kagge und der hat schon dead memories gehört der muß es wissen denken und dagegen kommt man nicht an


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. August 2009)

Guten abend schwärmer


----------



## Kronas (18. August 2009)

boah heute in nem laden für schulartikel (und computerspiele oO)
vor mir in der schlange zur theke steht eine mutter mit ihrem sohn (der war so in etwa 9-10 jahre vermute ich)
reicht sie dem kassierer so ein spiel entgegen und fragt 'Ja also unten links in den gelbem Kasten steht ab 6 Jahren, aber rechts daneben steht was von PEGI 12 Jahren? *verunsicherten blick aufsetz'
meint der verkäufer: 'Der gelbe Kasten steht für Deutsche Altersbegrenzung, der daneben für Amerika.'

jetzt frage ich mich: wären wir in amerika, hätte der junge das spiel nicht bekommen?
dann kam mir als zweiter gedanke: WARUM ist das spiel in deutschland für jüngere 'freigegeben' als in amerika? sonst nehmens die doch auch nicht so genau, in deutschland werden ein haufen spiele ab 18 geschnitten, die in amerika ohne bedenken uncut zu holen sind und nun taucht dieses spiel auf und die amis bekommen angst, dass ihre 6-11 jährigen durchdrehen?


----------



## riesentrolli (18. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> boah heute in nem laden für schulartikel (und computerspiele oO)
> vor mir in der schlange zur theke steht eine mutter mit ihrem sohn (der war so in etwa 9-10 jahre vermute ich)
> reicht sie dem kassierer so ein spiel entgegen und fragt 'Ja also unten links in den gelbem Kasten steht ab 6 Jahren, aber rechts daneben steht was von PEGI 12 Jahren? *verunsicherten blick aufsetz'
> meint der verkäufer: 'Der gelbe Kasten steht für Deutsche Altersbegrenzung, der daneben für Amerika.'
> ...


andere bewertungskriterien...
is doch ziemlich normal


----------



## Ol@f (18. August 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan-European_Game_Information


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. August 2009)

bin dann ma wieder weg ^^ muß morgen wieder früh raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nacht euch allen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin dann ma wieder weg ^^ muß morgen wieder früh raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gute nacht dir^^


----------



## Aero_one (18. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> [...]
> jetzt frage ich mich: wären wir in amerika, hätte der junge das spiel nicht bekommen?
> [...]



Weil man ein unbedecktes Knie im Spiel sehen kann ... von einer lebenden Frau (wichtig!)
Wäre nun nur ein blutiger Stumpen zu sehen wäre das Spiel auch dort ab 6 ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> boah heute in nem laden für schulartikel (und computerspiele oO)
> vor mir in der schlange zur theke steht eine mutter mit ihrem sohn (der war so in etwa 9-10 jahre vermute ich)
> reicht sie dem kassierer so ein spiel entgegen und fragt 'Ja also unten links in den gelbem Kasten steht ab 6 Jahren, aber rechts daneben steht was von PEGI 12 Jahren? *verunsicherten blick aufsetz'
> meint der verkäufer: 'Der gelbe Kasten steht für Deutsche Altersbegrenzung, der daneben für Amerika.'


Definitiv dummer Verkäufer...
PEGI ist nicht das die amerikanische Altersbegrenzung, sondern die Europäische. Pan-European Game Information ist der offizielle Name und wird von mehreren größeren Publishern unterstützt, in einigen Ländern ist PEGI mittlerweile der Standard, spätestens Ende 2010 soll es in gesamt Europa der neue Standard sein. Derzeit heißt es zwar noch in Deutschland USK > Pegi, eventuell aber bald PEGI >USK...
Zudem hat PEGI meist niedrigere Einschätzungen als die USK, da andere Kriterien. Es ist eher selten der Fall das die USK Wertung niedriger ist als die PEGI Wertung. Von der PEGI stammen acuh die lustigen Bildchen für Violence etc.


----------



## Kronas (18. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Weil man ein unbedecktes Knie im Spiel sehen kann ... von einer lebenden Frau (wichtig!)
> Wäre nun nur ein blutiger Stumpen zu sehen wäre das Spiel auch dort ab 6 ...
> 
> 
> ...


sowas in der art wars wohl nicht, war irgendwas mit zivilisation bla bla im namen, hört sich mehr nach strategie an und nicht nach knien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> sowas in der art wars wohl nicht, war irgendwas mit zivilisation bla bla im namen, hört sich mehr nach strategie an und nicht nach knien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie gesagt, PEGI hat andere Punkte die sie beachten als die USK. Ergo kann es passieren das die PEGI unter oder über der USK Wertung liegt


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. August 2009)

um was gehts? O_o


----------



## riesentrolli (18. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> um was gehts? O_o


kronas will pr0n kaufen. und razyl hat da ahnung von


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. August 2009)

ah okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (18. August 2009)

USK ist eine verbindliche Altersfreigabe - d.h. eine Abgabe an Kinder unterhalb des angegebenen Alters ist nicht erlaubt

PEGI besteht aus 2 Teilen - der Altersempfehlung (das angegebene Alter) und einer Inhaltseinstufung (durch spezielle Symbole wird z.B. auf Gewaltdarstellung hingewiesen)

D.h. ein Civ-Teil bekommt nach USK eine Ab6-Einstufung (da nix Problematisches im Spiel vorkommt) - ist aber fuer einen 6-Jaehrigen eher ungeeignet. PEGI empfiehlt das Spiel ab 12.


----------



## Kronas (18. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kronas will pr0n kaufen. und razyl hat da ahnung von


das erinnert mich auch an etwas
in einer apotheke hing ein poster an der wand
'Maxi erklärt dir die benutzung von Produkt xy'
da dacht ich mir: das kann man doch interessanter machen, sowas wie: 'Maxi wurde im Krieg angeschossen. Nur noch die Benutzung von Produkt xy kann sein Leben retten!'


----------



## Aero_one (18. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kronas will pr0n kaufen. und razyl hat da ahnung von


Sehr sehr interessante Umschreibung ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. August 2009)

Und nun schreibt keiner mehr was toll -.-


----------



## Maladin (18. August 2009)

Mal als Diskussionsstoff einwerfen:

Ich habe drei Kinder und kein Geld. Warum kann ich nicht keine Kinder haben und drei Geld?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. August 2009)

wat? O_o Drei geld =3


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Mal als Diskussionsstoff einwerfen:
> 
> Ich habe drei Kinder und kein Geld. Warum kann ich nicht keine Kinder haben und drei Geld?



oder du schickst die drei Kinder los um neun Geld zu verdienen ?


----------



## Manoroth (18. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> oder du schickst die drei Kinder los um neun Geld zu verdienen ?



oder du verkaufst die kinder und hast dan 9000 geld?


guten abend übrigens^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. August 2009)

guten abend ^^


----------



## Lobiño (18. August 2009)

Moi boas noites! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. August 2009)

ja das wollte ich auch grade sagen O_o


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> Moi boas noites!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das heisst soviel wie

Meine Boa schäft


----------



## Lobiño (18. August 2009)

Nee, nee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr wisst schon was das heißt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Edit: Ich habe die Ehre mit dem - zumindest für mich - sehr bekannten Forenmitglied Ohrensammler ein Wörtchen zu wechseln.)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. August 2009)

schleimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is doch auch Nur Ein mensch :>


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> Nee, nee.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warte bis die Rechnung kommt. Das isses vorbei mit der Freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit @BladeDragonGX

hee nix gegen schleimen ja!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (18. August 2009)

Nun habt ihr alle die Ehre mit dem bekannten Forenmitglied Night falls zu reden.
Gu'n Abend.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Nun habt ihr alle die Ehre mit dem bekannten Forenmitglied Night falls zu reden.


 
echt? dann rück ma die TS Daten rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Warte bis die Rechnung kommt. Das isses vorbei mit der Freude
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (18. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> schleimer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich merke gerade ich habe bei meinem Edit "/ironie off" vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Was zum wachschütteln: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62YKCAlw0qc...=PL&index=9


----------



## Night falls (18. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> echt? dann rück ma die TS Daten rüber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ip: stne.net
pw:


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Grade fett 22 mins nasen bluten gehabt >_>


----------



## Lobiño (19. August 2009)

Wie heftig... Mein Vater hatte das vor so einem halben Jahr 2 Tage lang. : /


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

ja war schon .... Aber mir gehts bis jetzt noch gut ^^


----------



## Lobiño (19. August 2009)

Na dann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. August 2009)

puhhh ne runde css kann verdammt entspannend sein ;D

( wurde vom Server gekickt, weil ich angeblich n WH hatte xD )

ich geh ma schlaffn, weil mein Ohr wehtut, und ich morgen um Halb 7 raus muss

nachti


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Gute nacht dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und gute besserung


----------



## Aero_one (19. August 2009)

Aaargh -.-
Bei 95 % vom Section 8 Beta Client dl schmiert mir Firefox kritisch ab ...ich hasse das Internet


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Nein das Internet hasst dich :> ^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. August 2009)

Gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Gute Nacht Roman Und danke Das du Das Spiel Section 8 Hier Ins Forum Gebracht hast ^^


----------



## Lobiño (19. August 2009)

Sooo... Wieder da nach einer Stunde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe einen langen Text ins Technik Forum gepostet. -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

WB Endlichnicht mehr allein hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (19. August 2009)

Das ist so ätzend... Ich kann leider nicht mit euch chatten und nebenbei für andere Dinge gucken. -.- Nun ja, dann bleib ich wenigstens dir hier treu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

juhu :> Wenigsten 1 der hier is


----------



## Lobiño (19. August 2009)

Muss! Wenn wir schon nachts auf sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Jop ich bin anscheinend Nacht aktiv ;>


----------



## Lobiño (19. August 2009)

Oh scheiße, ich geh dann mal pennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also bis denne!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Gute nacht wünsche ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wieder allein ^^


----------



## rEdiC (19. August 2009)

Sers.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Moin du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

naja bin auch gleich ma schlafen Gute ancht alle


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. August 2009)

aloha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrael (19. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

Hm, der HKO client ist langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abend btw


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

schönen guten abend schwärmer es ist 21 Uhr Wach werden


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> schönen guten abend schwärmer es ist 21 Uhr Wach werden


Wir sind doch wach -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir sind doch wach -.-


echt ma, wat will die pfeiffe


----------



## riesentrolli (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, der HKO client ist langsam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ui gibts schon wieder ne beta? dann muss ich ja acuh ma wieder reinschauen


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> echt ma, wat will die pfeiffe


Guten Abend Brille



riesentrolli schrieb:


> ui gibts schon wieder ne beta? dann muss ich ja acuh ma wieder reinschauen


Ist, laut off. Homepage, nun Open beta. Von daher lad ich mir mal den Clienten. Eigentlich zwar nur aus Blog - Gründen, aber wad solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ui gibts schon wieder ne beta? dann muss ich ja acuh ma wieder reinschauen


yay hko das härteste spiel mit dem kranksten content... wait, what?


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> yay hko das härteste spiel mit dem kranksten content... wait, what?


Das sicherlich nicht, aber es wirkt interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend Brille
> 
> 
> Ist, laut off. Homepage, nun Open beta. Von daher lad ich mir mal den Clienten. Eigentlich zwar nur aus Blog - Gründen, aber wad solls
> ...


da ich ja schon in der letzten beta war muss ich da ja auch mitmachen^^



Grüne schrieb:


> yay hko das härteste spiel mit dem kranksten content... wait, what?


das spiel is cooler als du vllt denkst


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

razyl ist ein pink Fanatiker BTW ich bin krank Drecks schnupfen


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das sicherlich nicht, aber es wirkt interessant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


für manche leute sind auch weberknechte interessant...
oder wie ich auf kabel 1 gesehen habe die frage, ob frösche gerne im dunkeln sex haben...


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> razyl ist ein pink Fanatiker BTW ich bin krank Drecks schnupfen


das ist trolli.
setzen, sechs


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> razyl ist ein pink Fanatiker BTW ich bin krank Drecks schnupfen


Das mit den Schnupfen hab ich heute mindestens 4 mal auf Twitter von dir gelesen ><
Und ich bin kein Pink Fanatiker, aber der Sims 3 Blog hat dermaßen die Besucherzahlen hochschießen lassen, also versuch ich es mal mit HKO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw.
Mein Blog wird insgesamt von 53% weiblichen user gelesen oÖ


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Hehe Twitter FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja wen du nur auf weibliche Leser aus bist :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Btw.
> Mein Blog wird insgesamt von 53% weiblichen user gelesen oÖ


tja, du schreibst halt automatisch das, was frauen gerne lesen.
dir fehlt ein schmink blog.


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Naja wen du nur auf weibliche Leser aus bist :>


Nein, ich bin auf Leser allgemein aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Egal ob weiblich oder männlich, es ist mir nur heute aufgefallen bei google analytics



Grüne schrieb:


> tja, du schreibst halt automatisch das, was frauen gerne lesen.
> dir fehlt ein schmink blog.


Ich schreibe Blogs über GTA IV, COJ; WoW; Sims, Grid, Fußball... spricht das alles, außer Sims und WoW vielleicht, so viele Frauen an? und ich hab nicht mal ne Ahnung von Schminken -.-

btw:


			
				Hello schrieb:
			
		

> 22. Welche Waffen und Rüstungen wird es geben?
> Da HKO ein Sanrio-Spiel ist, versuchen wir, die Atmosphäre so friedfertig, freundlich und gewaltfrei wie möglich zu halten. Das heißt aber natürlich nicht, dass es keinerlei Konflikte oder Waffen geben wird. HKO wird nicht die traditionellen, tödlichen Waffen wie Schwerter oder Pistolen, wie sie in anderen MMOGs verbreitet sind haben, sondern eine große Auswahl an anderen, ungefährlichen Objekten, wie zum Beispiel Regenschirme, magische Lollis, Besen und so weiter, mit denen man den Mächten des Bösen ganz schön eins auf die Rübe geben kann.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

lass mich mit hko inruhe >_> PINK!!! Sagt ja schon alles


----------



## riesentrolli (19. August 2009)

ui. ich wurde ja für die nord amerkia closed beta eingeladen.


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> lass mich mit hko inruhe >_> PINK!!! Sagt ja schon alles


Nein lass ich nicht, du musst es ja nicht lesen oÖ



riesentrolli schrieb:


> ui. ich wurde ja für die nord amerkia closed beta eingeladen.


Bringt dir doch nichts, es gibt ne Europa Open beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Bohar alles tut mir weh is doch nicht normal >_>


----------



## riesentrolli (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein lass ich nicht, du musst es ja nicht lesen oÖ
> 
> 
> Bringt dir doch nichts, es gibt ne Europa Open beta
> ...


doch. es betont euch untermenschen gegenüber noch mal meinen hko founder status


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bohar alles tut mir weh is doch nicht normal >_>


Geh schlafen und kurier dich aus -.-


----------



## afrael (19. August 2009)

Alles ok bei euch ?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

hm kein bock ins bett zu gehn dan is meine nase wieder ganz zu -.-


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> Alles ok bei auch ?


Ich weiß zwar nicht wie es "auch" geht, aber mir gehts ganz ok...


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> hm kein bock ins bett zu gehn dan is meine nase wieder ganz zu -.-


immerhin hast du jetzt eine Ausrede für die ganzen taschentücher unter deinem Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. August 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> Alles ok bei euch ?



(ich habs ma verbessert ^^)

um zur frage zurückzukommen natürlich und selbst?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Unter meinem Bert sind keine Taschentücher ....


----------



## afrael (19. August 2009)

alter ich hab ne 3 in Deutsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrael (19. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> (ich habs ma verbessert ^^)
> 
> um zur frage zurückzukommen natürlich und selbst?




Ja ganz gut


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Unter meinem *Bert* sind keine Taschentücher ....


Die sollen auch nicht unter deinen Freund liegen... ><


----------



## riesentrolli (19. August 2009)

np: S.i.K. - Geteiltes Leid "Hältst Du Still?!"

BAMM BAMM BAMM
sik sind toll =)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die sollen auch nicht unter deinen Freund liegen... ><



ich meine bett man sieht das ich krank bin =(


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die sollen auch nicht unter deinen Freund liegen... ><



xD wie geil c:


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich meine bett man sieht das ich krank bin =(


AUSREDEN!!!!!111



DER schrieb:


> xD wie geil c:


öhm ahja? oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Ärgert mich nich =`(


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> öhm ahja? oO



ich fand das mit bert lustig .... =/


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ärgert mich nich =`(


Ich ärger dich doch nicht, sonst petzt du wieder bei Tante Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

ich petze gar nie bei lilly =(


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich petze gar nie bei lilly =(


Überhaupt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Is doch so ich petze nicht bei lillyan sondern bei Dini =3


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Is doch so ich petze nicht bei lillyan sondern bei Dini =3


Ach die Dini... die kann mir ja zum Glück nichts hier antun =)


----------



## Bodog (19. August 2009)

Guten Abend die Buffed-Gemeinschaft!
*Popcorn und was zum knabbern bereitstell*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Buffed-Gemeinschaft!
> *Popcorn und was zum knabbern bereitstell*



*ins Popcorn niese*


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *ins Popcorn niese*


Bist du widerwärtig -.-


----------



## Bodog (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *ins Popcorn niese*



*Microwelle anschmeiß und Popcorn von BladeDragonGX fernhalt*


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *ins Popcorn niese*



*drum herum ess*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

tut mich leid =`(

*schnell neues popcorn mach*


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> tut mich leid =`(


Bah, geh endlich schlafen, bevor du uns alle ansteckst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (19. August 2009)

Sie petzen nicht, sie lästern nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sie petzen nicht, sie lästern nur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Über dich? Über mich? Über Dini? *verwirrt*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

NIE malls !!! Du sollst dich anstecken =3


----------



## riesentrolli (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bah, geh endlich schlafen, bevor du uns alle ansteckst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bin schon krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> NIE malls !!! Du sollst dich anstecken =3


Pff ich kontere mit:


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich bin schon krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na dan willkommen im club was haste den? ^^

Edit : Razyl du bist super fies =(


----------



## Lillyan (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Über dich? Über mich? Über Dini? *verwirrt*


Wohl am ehesten über dich... aber ich glaub ich schick dir eh mal ne PN, wenn ich den Kopf ein wenig frei hab :>


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> na dan willkommen im club was haste den? ^^


Bladephobie oÖ


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wohl am ehesten über dich... aber ich glaub ich schick dir eh mal ne PN, wenn ich den Kopf ein wenig frei hab :>


Als wär das was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War doch schon immer so, aber was solls...


----------



## Bodog (19. August 2009)

*Wundermittel gegen Grippe herumreich*


----------



## riesentrolli (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> na dan willkommen im club was haste den? ^^
> 
> Edit : Razyl du bist super fies =(


bin erkältet


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin erkältet



na dan nochmal willkommen im club



Bodog schrieb:


> *Wundermittel gegen Grippe herumreich*



Ohja aber bitte echtes =(


----------



## Bodog (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ohja aber bitte echtes =(



Warte, ich schicks morgen schnell mit Express weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ohja aber bitte echtes =(


Nein du musst leiden mwhaha :X


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

razyl du bist fies du weist was ich meine =(


----------



## Bodog (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein du musst leiden mwhaha :X


*Resistenzmittel besorgen, auftragen und nervige Pest vertreiben* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> razyl du bist fies du weist was ich meine =(


Lästerst du auch dann, wenn ich weiter dich ärgere?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

ich läster gar nicht über dich =(


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2009)

puff pidi puf posch


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich läster gar nicht über dich =(


Das soll ich dir nun glauben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Brille:
WTF?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das soll ich dir nun glauben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja sollst du !!!

Und Brille Ganz deiner meinung


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> WTF?


?FTW


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja sollst du !!!


Jetzt glaube ich es erst recht net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil ich sowieso weiß das mindestens 90% vom IRC über mich lästern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

ich rede nicht über dich kannst lilly zam oder sonnst wen fragen !


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich rede nicht über dich kannst lilly zam oder sonnst wen fragen !


Lilly schreibt ja grad nichts mehr und Zam ist sehr sehr selten hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lilly schreibt ja grad nichts mehr und Zam ist sehr sehr selten hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jeder lästert über dich, wenn du nicht da bist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UND JA, CAPS UND AUSRUFEZEICHEN LASSEN MICH GLAUBWÜRDIG ERSCHEINEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Boah Hunger aber der Ketchup ist jetzt wieder so ekelig durch den schnupfen -.-


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jeder lästert über dich, wenn du nicht da bist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jep, so sehe ich das auch. Aber was solls, noch ein großer Grund mehr, ab sofort den IRC channel von buffed zu vermeiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Boah Hunger aber der Ketchup ist jetzt wieder so ekelig durch den schnupfen -.-


Nun, ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber KETCHUP soll ja nicht gerade gut gegen Hunger helfen...


----------



## Bodog (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Boah Hunger aber der Ketchup ist jetzt wieder so ekelig durch den schnupfen -.-



Ich hab mal Panierte Hühnerstücke gegessen, ich will hier nicht beschreiben wie die mit Schnupfen geschmeckt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber KETCHUP soll ja nicht gerade gut gegen Hunger helfen...


Wo hasten das gelesen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

jop das ist echt bäh schnupfen macht Geruch und Geschmack in son Ekel Richtung =(


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo hasten das gelesen?


wTf lesen???


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wTf lesen???


Gesehen/Gehört halt


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. August 2009)

abeeeend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> abeeeend



Mittag


----------



## Bodog (19. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> abeeeend



Guten Abend der Herr!


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gesehen/Gehört halt


ScHmEcK0Rn


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ScHmEcK0Rn


Sagmal Brille, du hast doch irgendwas genommen oder? oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagmal Brille, du hast doch irgendwas genommen oder? oO


Grießbrei mit Zimt


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagmal Brille, du hast doch irgendwas genommen oder? oO



ja Ketchup!!!


----------



## Bodog (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagmal Brille, du hast doch irgendwas genommen oder? oO



Denk ich mir auch schon die ganze Zeit!


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Grießbrei mit Zimt


Mal so ganz unter uns, das tut dir nicht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagmal Brille, du hast doch irgendwas genommen oder? oO


ich find brille heute cool


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

*ein auge auf Razyl werf **PLOP**


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *ein auge auf Razyl werf **PLOP**


Äh ja Blade?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Denk ich mir auch schon die ganze Zeit!


o_O who teeeh fugg r u? O_o



riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich find brille heute cool


<3


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich find brille heute cool


Du stehst auch total auf Rosa... ^-^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

verdammt ich muss was essen :x


----------



## Bodog (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du stehst auch total auf Rosa... ^-^



Rosa ist doch die Farben von Heute? Noch garnicht mitbekommen?


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Rosa ist doch die Farben von Heute? Noch garnicht mitbekommen?


Nö, ich interessiere mich nicht groß für Farben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. August 2009)

u have teh farbfilm vergess0rn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Farbe wasn das?


----------



## Bodog (19. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> u have teh farbfilm vergess0rn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sorry, hab nur nen Rosa/Pink Fernsehr.... in unserem Dorf gab es keine Schwarz/Weiß Bildschirme.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Farbe wasn das?


das zeug, was aus deiner nase kam (nicht die rotze, das blut) hat ungefähr die gleiche FARBE, wie der ketchup.

nuff said lul


----------



## Bodog (19. August 2009)

Wünsch euch noch nen schönen Abend/Gute Nacht!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das zeug, was aus deiner nase kam (nicht die rotze, das blut) hat ungefähr die gleiche FARBE, wie der ketchup.
> 
> nuff said lul



ich mache ketchup mit meiner nase?


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich mache ketchup mit meiner nase?


Frauen machen monatlich immer Ketchup... nein, nicht mit der Nase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich mache ketchup mit meiner nase?


und dem popo


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Muss ich abfüllen und verkaufen \o/


----------



## riesentrolli (19. August 2009)

verkauf0rn!


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Muss ich abfüllen und verkaufen \o/


ich würde eher zum arzt geh0rn wenns ausm arsch kommt


----------



## Xectus (19. August 2009)

grade fertig nach neuen 75 items gschaut und vf gemacht ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

... ihr seid eklösch


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ... ihr seit eklösch


Nein sind wir nicht, aber ich gehe nun off. Nacht euch miteinander...
And now let´s start the Läster - Show 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein sind wir nicht, aber ich gehe nun off. Nacht euch miteinander...
> And now let´s start the Läster - Show
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ey leute... razyls blog ist hässlich...
aber sagt ihm nicht, dass ich das gesagt habe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein sind wir nicht, aber ich gehe nun off. Nacht euch miteinander...
> And now let´s start the Läster - Show
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dan wünsche ich dir eine gute nacht razyl ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (19. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ey leute... razyls blog ist hässlich...
> aber sagt ihm nicht, dass ich das gesagt habe!!!!!!!!!


der header is bei dem layout in der tat todeshässlich


----------



## Aero_one (19. August 2009)

http://getimba.com/
Just awesome ...
Hoffentlich kann man die schon auf der GC kaufen =P

Aloha btw ...


----------



## riesentrolli (19. August 2009)

razer... *kotz*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

abend aero One


----------



## Aero_one (19. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> razer... *kotz*


Immer noch besser als Papphersteller wie Logitech ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

ey jungens nicht streiten hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (19. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ey jungens nicht streiten hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja ... wollte nur n bissel "Stimmung" reinbringen =P
Ist ja in letzter Zeit immer öfters so totenstill hier ... ... ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Jo leider Verziehen sich immer alle ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Ist ja in letzter Zeit immer öfters so totenstill hier ... ... ...


is ja au langweilig hier


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. August 2009)

Stimmung  *Hey*

Hölle Hölle Hölle  *sing*

Ferien sin böse -.- 
Mein Arsch tut vom vielen Sitzen weh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich geh ma vor die Glotze und zieh mirn filmsche rei

bis denne


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Stimmung  *Hey*
> 
> Hölle Hölle Hölle  *sing*


Wir fahren vor im Leichenwagen, 
es war ein Fehler, uns einzuladen...


----------



## Aero_one (19. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> [...]
> Mein Arsch tut vom vielen Sitzen weh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zuviel Information !!! ZUVIEL !!!

Also ich schau mir mal den imba DBZ Film an ... bis später


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Stimmung  *Hey*
> 
> Hölle Hölle Hölle  *sing*
> 
> ...



dan geh auch mal raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2009)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Jetzt hat sich wegen deinem blöden billig porno mein richtiger Porno aufgehangen, FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Aero_one (19. August 2009)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Jetzt hat sich wegen deinem blöden billig porno mein richtiger Porno aufgehangen, FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Hachja ... Buffed-Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

so ist das ebend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (19. August 2009)

Moi boas noites! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja mich gibt es heute Nacht mal wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tamirok (19. August 2009)

ist da noch jemand ?... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (19. August 2009)

////
Io-oI
 ___D                Jo.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. August 2009)

ich glaube ich gehe mal pennen


----------



## tamirok (19. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2uLUAb7Suk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np99nV0KQQ0
mir war langweilig da hab ich bissel nach was lustigem gesucht und das gefunden hoffe ihr könnt auch drüber lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (20. August 2009)

Gute Nacht Blade! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schlaf gut!


----------



## Aero_one (20. August 2009)

Oh man ... der DBZ - Film ist einfach nur grauenhaft.
Wie kann man nur so einen Mist produzieren und ihn auch noch präsentieren ...
Da fehlen mir echt die Worte ...


----------



## Lobiño (20. August 2009)

Ich geh dann mal ins Bett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gute Nacht euch allen noch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. August 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> Ich geh dann mal ins Bett.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nacht... so, bin dann au ma weg bb


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2009)

WOHOOO Gewitter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Schönen Guten Abend Nacht Schwärmer 21 Aufgemacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

aloha

keine ahnung obs hier gewittert  hab die musik zu laut ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Schönen Guten Abend Nacht Schwärmer 21 Aufgemacht



Ich war schneller als du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

ich will auch gewitter =(

Du hast Um 20:59 geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. August 2009)

seas


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Abend Crackmack


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich will auch gewitter =(
> 
> Du hast Um 20:59 geschrieben
> 
> ...



Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3 Sekunden nach 21 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

stimmt ja gar nicht =( Du Lügst


----------



## Ocian (20. August 2009)

Ich bin total geschafft und will am liebsten ins Bett. Aber ich darf noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> stimmt ja gar nicht =( Du Lügst



*vors knie tret*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich bin total geschafft und will am liebsten ins Bett. Aber ich darf noch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wiso darfst du nicht? sag jetzt nicht wegen Buffed.de


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wiso darfst du nicht? sag jetzt nicht wegen Buffed.de



buffed is halt ne lebensaufgabe =O


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich bin total geschafft und will am liebsten ins Bett. Aber ich darf noch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso das denn nicht Ocian?

Btw: @Lilly,wenn du schon im Thread zuschaust, ich wart noch auf die PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. August 2009)

hat jemand gameplay videos zu hello kitty online? xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> buffed is halt ne lebensaufgabe =O





Ich liebe buffed :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich liebe buffed :O



das heißt du liebst dein leben =O

buffed=leben


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (20. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hat jemand gameplay videos zu hello kitty online? xD


Das Spiel ist extrem mies performanced...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das heißt du liebst dein leben =O
> 
> buffed=leben



Richtig Ich hänge an Buffed 

Abend schweinchen^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Richtig Ich hänge an Buffed
> 
> Abend schweinchen^^



tun wir das nicht alle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2009)

Ach wo grad ein Mödchen da ist, Ocian hast du ne Ahnung warum buffed abload.de Links zerschießt? Habt ihrs in nen Filter gepackt oder wie?


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tun wir das nicht alle?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich definitiv nicht...


----------



## Ocian (20. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> buffed is halt ne lebensaufgabe =O



Ich mag es hier zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bekomme nachher noch Besuch, daher kann ich noch nicht ins Bett. Ist ein wichtiger Termin.



> Ach wo grad ein Mödchen da ist, Ocian hast du ne Ahnung warum buffed abload.de Links zerschießt? Habt ihrs in nen Filter gepackt oder wie?



Jop ist im Filter


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich mag es hier zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nimm den Besuch mit ins bett \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich definitiv nicht...



mhh

Beiträge: 13.146
         		Beigetreten: 4.04.2007

mhh aha aha seit 2007 hier und hat mit abstand die meisten posts aaaaaaaaaaaaaber mag buffed nich... aha aha verstehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Jop ist im Filter



Darf ich erfahren warum?


----------



## Ocian (20. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nimm den Besuch mit ins bett \o/



Ich führe kein Verhältnis mit Mitarbeiterinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Grade schön am Bratwurst machen Jam jam Lecker in ner halben Stunde rostbrat Wurst essen <3 bzw 4 rostbratwürste mit 4 Toast


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Grade schön am Bratwurst machen Jam jam Lecker in ner halben Stunde rostbrat Wurst essen <3 bzw 4 rostbratwürste mit 4 Toast






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



will auch >:


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh
> 
> Beiträge: 13.146
> Beigetreten: 4.04.2007
> ...


Ich habe nie geschrieben, dass ich buffed.de nicht mag...
Ich habe nur geschrieben, dass ich an buffed.de nicht hänge (naja eigentlich ist hier nur das Forum ok... der rest... egal)


Ocian schrieb:


> Ich führe kein Verhältnis mit Mitarbeiterinnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach verdammt :<



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Grade schön am Bratwurst machen *Jam jam* Lecker in ner halben Stunde rostbrat Wurst essen <3 bzw 4 rostbratwürste mit 4 Toast


Jam legend?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

schön 4 ma rostbrat + 4 ma toast schön in die toast dandie rostbrats reinlegen und ketchup rauf und essen <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe nie geschrieben, dass ich buffed.de nicht mag...
> Ich habe nur geschrieben, dass ich an buffed.de nicht hänge (naja eigentlich ist hier nur das Forum ok... der rest... egal)



aso dann hab ich da wohl was falsch verstanden.... sry =/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jam legend?



Du spamst bissen in Twitter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein nicht das Jam sonder Jam Jam Lecker


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aso dann hab ich da wohl was falsch verstanden.... sry =/


Kein Problem, Kein Problem...

Edit:
Ich spamme nicht, mein jam Legend Account spammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (20. August 2009)

Guten Abend die Damen und Herren!


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Tagchen.


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tagchen.


Du auch mal wieder hier?


----------



## Aero_one (20. August 2009)

Aloha ...


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Is aber lange her, seit ich das letzte mal vorbeischaute^^Gibts neulinge? *g*


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Is aber lange her, seit ich das letzte mal vorbeischaute^^Gibts neulinge? *g*


Schau dich um... dann solltest du es merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Moin ihr 3

jaja sagen se alle razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> jaja sagen se alle razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mach mir auch die Mühe 
a) in Englisch zu twittern
b) die ganzen Links einzufügen
c) und das alle 4 min lang...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

okay überzeugt =(


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (20. August 2009)

Ich mag die "Besucher lesen" Funktion nicht ...

Das sieht hier grade so aus als würden 7 Leute auf einen Post sabbernd und geifernd warten auf den sie sich stürzen können =/


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Tag Blackdragon^^Dich kenn ich ja gar ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Herzlich willkommen in der Gemeinde... oh, du hast schon über 1000 Posts...

egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Ich mag die "Besucher lesen" Funktion nicht ...
> 
> Das sieht hier grade so aus als würden 7 Leute auf einen Post sabbernd und geifernd warten auf den sie sich stürzen können =/



ich warte auf alles was nicht schnell genug ist um zu fliehen hrhrhrhrhr


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag Blackdragon^^Dich kenn ich ja gar ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke Du bist wohl ein Alter diese Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag Blackdragon^^Dich kenn ich ja gar ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der Nachtschwärmer ist keine gemeinde =(


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Ich mag die "Besucher lesen" Funktion nicht ...
> 
> Das sieht hier grade so aus als würden 7 Leute auf einen Post sabbernd und geifernd warten auf den sie sich stürzen können =/


Kann man die net deaktivieren? =(


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Nachtschwärmer ist keine gemeinde =(



und was dan ein Tee Kränzchen?


----------



## Kronas (20. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Nachtschwärmer ist keine gemeinde =(


jetzt hast du razyls wunden punkt getroffen!


----------



## Aero_one (20. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Nachtschwärmer ist keine gemeinde =(



Genau !!!

... wir sind eine Institution


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> und was dan ein Tee Kränzchen?


Nein, ein gemütlicher Thread - nicht mehr, nicht weniger



Kronas schrieb:


> jetzt hast du razyls wunden punkt getroffen!


?!


----------



## Kronas (20. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ?!


machst du traurige smiley als hobby? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Du bist Nicht Würdig!!!
 @ razyl


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> machst du traurige smiley als hobby?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, wieso sollte ich oÖ



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Du bist Nicht Würdig!!!
> @ razyl


Ich bin nicht Nachtschwärmer würdig?


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Wie ich es so gerne in unserer Kirche singe

"It's gonna be alright"


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht Nachtschwärmer würdig?



wen du meinst wir sind nur ein (THREAD) ... Sama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wen du meinst wir sind nur ein (THREAD) ... Sama
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Thread "Die Nachtschwärmer" ist nun mal ein Thread bzw. der größte Thread im buffed.de Forum. Aber mehr ist er nicht, er wird genauso behandelt wie alle anderen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

du unwürdiger!!!!!1111


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> du unwürdiger!!!!!1111


Sagst du zum User mit den meisten Posts im Nachtschwärmer, der seit über 1 Jahr hier postet oÖ


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

okay dan du FREAK! ^^


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> okay dan du FREAK! ^^


Nö, ich mag nur diesen Thread hier. Er ist nett, man kann abends hier mit einigen Leuten sich unterhalten. Und hier ist eher weniger der große WoW anteil von buffed.de....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

hm stimmt =/


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Dragon, stop flaming, pls.

Es geht hier nicht darum, andere zu Beleidigen oder sie aufzuziehen.

Was habt ihr heut so gemacht?


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht darum, andere zu Beleidigen oder sie aufzuziehen.


Du bist jetzt nicht wirklich der Meinung das "Freak" und "Unwürdiger" Beleidigungen sind? 
Oh man... willst ihn noch gleich reporten? oÖ


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Nabend!^^


----------



## Kronas (20. August 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dragon, stop flaming, pls.
> 
> Es geht hier nicht darum, andere zu Beleidigen oder sie aufzuziehen.
> 
> Was habt ihr heut so gemacht?


ich lag im bett und hatte kopfschmerzen
und ich hab gegessen
und das essen verdaut
und das essen ausgeschissen


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

aaaaah, scrätcher! Lange nicht gesehn!


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> aaaaah, scrätcher! Lange nicht gesehn!



du warst wohl im Urlaub hm?^^


----------



## Hubautz (20. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Ich war aber auch oft Zuhause^^Hatte aber kein Bock, buffe zu besuchen^^


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

razyl weiß wie ich das meine O_o

Btw Was ich gemacht habe Aufgestanden gegessen PC gesuchtet War draußen PC Gesuchtet Und nun bin ich wieder beim essen


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Nabend



hallo Hubautz



Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich war aber auch oft Zuhause^^Hatte aber kein Bock, buffe zu besuchen^^



keinen was? Wir sind doch nicht bei "wünsch dir was!!" Sonder bei "iss so!" *Gg*


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> razyl weiß wie ich das meine O_o


Ich weiß nicht was du meinst....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du meinst....



mit dem Angeblichen beleidigungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Scrätcher, wo wohnst du eigendlich?^^


----------



## Kronas (20. August 2009)

ich hab das ungute gefühl, dass blizz auch bald was gegen dark legacy comics macht, die haben ja neuerdings auch nen store


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> mit dem Angeblichen beleidigungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hä?


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

bin dann auch wieder weg =O kack schule grrmml... naja gute nacht euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hä?



na das freak und so .... man ehy ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hä?



da werden erinnerungen wach ... hach...egal jetzt bin ich weg ^^


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> na das freak und so .... man ehy ^^


Hab ich schon wieder verdrängt... gib grad genug zu tun


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Ich will was sschreiben um endlich auf 3000 zu kommen. Aber mir fällt nix ein :/


----------



## Kronas (20. August 2009)

jetzt hol ich mir erstmal eine flasche wasser aus dem kühlschrank <3


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Scrätcher



Im sonnigsten Teil von Deutschland! Wo der Wein sich noch Wein nennen darf, die Menschen symbadisch sind und auch das Land den Eindruck vermittelt auf der Welt wäre noch alles in Ordnung!

BADEN-Württemberg!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich schon wieder verdrängt... gib grad genug zu tun



watt gibs den sowichtiges?

Bohr ey dat is so warm mir läuft die suppe


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> watt gibs den sowichtiges?
> 
> Bohr ey dat is so warm mir läuft die suppe


1. Neuer Blogeintrag
2. Gamersglobal.de
3. andere Blogsachen
4. Lass die Suppe suppe sein :S


----------



## Kronas (20. August 2009)

aaaahh ein kaltes wasser war noch nie in meinem leben so erfrischend :3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

verdammt es soll hier Gewittern damit es kühler wird


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Ich hab Apfelsaft neben mir stehen *freu*


----------



## Hubautz (20. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Im sonnigsten Teil von Deutschland! Wo der Wein sich noch Wein nennen darf, die Menschen symbadisch sind und auch das Land den Eindruck vermittelt auf der Welt wäre noch alles in Ordnung!
> 
> BADEN-Württemberg!
> 
> ...



Hmm - es gibt badische und symbadische  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und als Pfälzer werde ich den Teufel tun und badischen Wein trinken.


----------



## Kronas (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> verdammt es soll hier Gewittern damit es kühler wird


ich fühl mich hier wie im chemiekalientestgelände, alle 5 minuten 20 sek regen und jetzt fängts grad richtig übel an, fernseher flackert schon ;D


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> aaaahh ein kaltes wasser war noch nie in meinem leben so erfrischend :3


Doch, ich wette genau vor 1 Jahr hast du das selbe gedacht... und das Jahr davor..



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> verdammt es soll hier Gewittern damit es kühler wird


Du könntest auch einfach dich in den Kühlschrank setzen oo



Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab Apfelsaft neben mir stehen *freu*


Apfelsaft -.-


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Scrätcher, zähl mi mal die nächsten Städte auf, bitte ^^ Kenn mir in Deutschland überhaupt ned aus.


----------



## Kronas (20. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch, ich wette genau vor 1 Jahr hast du das selbe gedacht... und das Jahr davor..


mit welchem einsatz wettest du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> verdammt es soll hier Gewittern damit es kühler wird



Wo wohnst du? Köln? Laut Wetterprognose soll da ja bald ein frischer Wind wehen! http://www.unwetterzentrale.de/uwz/nrwindex.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<- mal seine Haut vom Lederstuhl zieht...gnaaar mit T-Shirt ist es nix und ohne ist es auch nix! Ich will zurück ins Büro!!!


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mit welchem einsatz wettest du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


100 Posts!
Ich hab eh genug davon


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

ick bin berliner =)


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ick bin berliner =)


Er ist der beste Freund von Sido ... ^-^


----------



## Hubautz (20. August 2009)

Leute jammert nicht über die Hitze, hier wo ich bin  haben wir Mittagstemperaturen von über 50°C


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Jezz müsst ihr Brav sein, Ocian spioniert den Schwärmer aus!


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Hmm - es gibt badische und symbadische
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hat ja auch keiner gesagt das du nen guten Tropfen durch trinken verschwenden sollst oder? *g*



Benji9 schrieb:


> Scrätcher, zähl mi mal die nächsten Städte auf, bitte ^^ Kenn mir in Deutschland überhaupt ned aus.



Alsoooo wir haben in Deutschland: 

Berlin! (Kennste? Kommt öfter in Filmen vor! Also wo die Hauptstadt bombadiert wird und so....)

Hamburg (Stichwort Reeperbahn! da dürfts klingeln!)

München (Weißwurst und Bockbier *g*)

Freiburg (grüne Ökoalternativhauptstadt und nahe meiner Residenz!^^)


----------



## Kronas (20. August 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Leute jammert nicht über die Hitze, hier wo ich bin  haben wir Mittagstemperaturen von über 50°C


wer oder was bist du?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er ist der beste Freund von Sido ... ^-^



ganz sicher nicht O_o  der Typ Is abartig


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Leute jammert nicht über die Hitze, hier wo ich bin  haben wir Mittagstemperaturen von über 50°C


Arbeitest du als Schweißer oder sonst was? <<


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer oder was bist du?



Anscheinend der Lebkuchenmann und kommt frisch aus dem Ofen...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Anscheinend der Lebkuchenmann und kommt frisch aus dem Ofen...



ich musste lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Wow... unglaublich. In jeder dieser Städte gibt es ein Icf, Scrätcher o.O


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2009)

Abend!


----------



## Hubautz (20. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer oder was bist du?



Die richtige Frage müsste lauten: wo bist du.
Ich bin in Saudi Arabien.


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Anscheinend der Lebkuchenmann und kommt frisch aus dem Ofen...


Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benji9 schrieb:


> Wow... unglaublich. In jeder dieser Städte gibt es ein Icf, Scrätcher o.O


Weil es auch alles Großstädte sind...
und ICF und ihre... ach lassen wir das, bevor ich wieder ne Schreibsperre bekomme, weil ich ja ach so böse bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Tag Soladra^^Ein weiteres Gesicht, das ich nicht kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Willkommen in der Gemei... äääh, im Schwärmer^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Abend!



schönen guten abend


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wow... unglaublich. In jeder dieser Städte gibt es ein Icf, Scrätcher o.O



Mc Fly!!!!! Du sagtest: "zähl mal ein paar Städte auf!" Nicht "zähl mal ein paar Städte aus deiner Nähe auf!"



Soladra schrieb:


> Abend!



nabend


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Sry, Scrätcher, das wollte ich eig sagen. Zähl ein paar in deiner Nähe auf ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Die richtige Frage müsste lauten: wo bist du.
> Ich bin in Saudi Arabien.



Selber Schuld! Wer läßt sich auch bei den Temperaturen in die Wüste schicken? wuahahaha


----------



## Kronas (20. August 2009)

wir dürfen keine leute als terroristen bezeichnen sonst kommt lilly und schmeißt mit banblumentöpfen :3


----------



## Ocian (20. August 2009)

Das hier ist kein Regelfreier Raum.
Sollte jemand gegen Forenregeln oder der Netiquette verstoßen hat es auch hier Konsequenzen...


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Das hier ist kein Regelfreier Raum.
> Sollte jemand gegen Forenregeln oder der Netiquette verstoßen hat es auch hier Konsequenzen...


Wegen ner recht ironischen Anmerkung....


----------



## Hubautz (20. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Selber Schuld! Wer läßt sich auch bei den Temperaturen in die Wüste schicken? wuahahaha



Hey- warst du nicht der der unbedingt nach Afghanistan wollte? Außerdem ist das immer eine Frage des Schmerzensgeldes.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

ja papa ^.^


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2009)

Ich darf nicht Terrorist sagen? Sind wir schon soweit das wir hier sowas verbieten müssen, damit der Schäuble nicht mit dem GSG9 angekullert kommt?


----------



## Ocian (20. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wegen ner recht ironischen Anmerkung....



Die sehr leicht und schnell anders verstanden werden kann.
Auch Ironie hat Grenzen



> Ich darf nicht Terrorist sagen?



Sagen und jemanden als solchen zu bezeichnen sind 2 völlig andere Paar Schuhe


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

jop anscheinend =3


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich darf nicht Terrorist sagen? Sind wir schon soweit das wir hier sowas verbieten müssen, damit der Schäuble nicht mit dem GSG9 angekullert kommt?


Jep, bald siehste eh auf dem Thread das Stopschild...


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Hey- warst du nicht der der unbedingt nach Afghanistan wollte? Außerdem ist das immer eine Frage des Schmerzensgeldes.



Ich? Afghanistan? Was soll ich dort? Nen fliegenden Teppich kaufen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Lol tut man das nicht jetzt schon ? :x


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Die sehr leicht und schnell anders verstanden werden kann.
> Auch Ironie hat Grenzen


Cool, darf ich keinen mehr als Killerspielspieler anreden, weil das ja auch missverstanden werden kann...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

lass doch den armen Ocian in ruhe und ja das darfst du auch nicht mehr =<


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> lass doch den armen Ocian in ruhe und ja das darfst du auch nicht mehr =<


Du hast hier wohl gar nichts zur melden Blade, denn du bist weder Admin noch Mod


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

=( rede nicht so mit mir ich bin sensibel


----------



## Ocian (20. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Cool, darf ich keinen mehr als Killerspielspieler anreden, weil das ja auch missverstanden werden kann...



Du vergleichst wirklich eine Politisch offene Inlandsdiskussion mit Attentaten gegen das Leben von Menschen? Interessant *g*
Wenn du jemanden als Amokläufer bezeichnen würdest, wäre es etwas ähnliches. Bei Killerspieler kann man lange diskutieren, aber dafür ist der Nachtschwärmer glaub ich falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> =( rede nicht so mit mir ich bin sensibel


Das merkt man, und ich rede mit jeden wie ich will...
Und da würde mich auch eine Netiquette nicht stören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Du vergleichst wirklich eine Politisch offene Inlandsdiskussion mit Attentaten gegen das Leben von Menschen? Interessant *g*
> Wenn du jemanden als Amokläufer bezeichnen würdest, wäre es etwas ähnliches. Bei Killerspieler kann man lange diskutieren, aber dafür ist der Nachtschwärmer glaub ich falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja tu ich, immerhin ist ein Amoklauf so gesehen auch ein Attentat gegen Menschen. Und einige Poltiker sind ja wohl sehr der Ansicht, das wir Videospieler tickende Zeitbomben sind, und das Oberhaupt einer Regierung sollte ja wohl die Meinung in der Hinsicht auch vertreten...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gute Nacht mal so btw gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Nicht streiten! habe ich das heute nicht schon mal gesagt?


----------



## Ocian (20. August 2009)

Amokläufe haben selten einen politischen Hintergrund, ein Terroranschlag hingegen schon mehr.

Das ich nicht die Meinung der Politik vertrete und somit nicht der Meinung bin, dass jeder Spieler auch ein Amokläufer ist lässt sich einfach erklären.
Doch werde ich das hier nicht machen, den Grund dafür nenne ich dir aber nicht.



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nicht streiten! habe ich das heute nicht schon mal gesagt?




Streiten sieht bei mir ganz anders aus. Aber ich habe schon gemerkt, dass da einige sehr sensibel reagieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nicht streiten! habe ich das heute nicht schon mal gesagt?



*nochmal vors Knie tret*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *nochmal vors Knie tret*



AUUUUUUUUUA!!! Grrr Das kriegst du zurück


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Tag selor^^ Bist du eig. jezz schon Lehrer? 
Nicht, oder?


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *nochmal vors Knie tret*



ja ja! Jetzt kommst du wieder mit deinen pädagogischen Maßnahmen.....


----------



## Forsake010 (20. August 2009)

guten abend die damen/herren/razyls^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> AUUUUUUUUUA!!! Grrr Das kriegst du zurück



Na komm doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag selor^^ Bist du eig. jezz schon Lehrer?
> Nicht, oder?



So lange warst du nicht weg, das ich schon Lehrer wäre...



Scrätcher schrieb:


> ja ja! Jetzt kommst du wieder mit deinen pädagogischen Maßnahmen.....



Pädagogische Maßnahmen? Aber ich hab doch garnicht den Rohrstock ausgepackt...


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Forsake010 schrieb:


> guten abend die damen/herren/razyls^^



dir auch! Setz dich hin, laß dir von Selor vors Knie treten und fühl dich ganz wie zuhause! oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Guten abend


----------



## Forsake010 (20. August 2009)

*selors knie tret unb böse lach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Nunja, ich war über die Ferien weg^^Danach fängt die Schule an^^Wie lange wird es denn noch dauern, bis du 20-30 Bälgern dein eigen nennen darfst? *G*


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2009)

Forsake010 schrieb:


> *selors knie tret unb böse lach*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Rohrstock raushol und zudresch*


----------



## Forsake010 (20. August 2009)

*rohrstock klau und Scrätcher verhau* xD


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, ich war über die Ferien weg^^Danach fängt die Schule an^^Wie lange wird es denn noch dauern, bis du 20-30 Bälgern dein eigen nennen darfst? *G*



Wenn sie Glück haben streckt ihn die GSG9 davor noch mit 2-3 Betäubungstreffern nieder......


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Forsake010 schrieb:


> *rohrstock klau und Scrätcher verhau* xD



5 Beiträge und schon größenwahnsinnig! Das nimmt mal noch ein bitteres Ende!^^

Oder hat es das schon und das war der lächerliche Versuch eines neubeginns? *g*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

*alle hier verdräsche*


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Hiermit möchte ich darauf hinweisen, das Forsake 6 Posts hat, ich aber nur 4 Finden kann...


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hiermit möchte ich darauf hinweisen, das Forsake 6 Posts hat, ich aber nur 4 Finden kann...



da hat wohl wer den großen allmächtigen Forenradiergummi ausgepackt und welche verschwinden lassen! *g*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

schreibt ma was bin morgen nämlich sicher nicht hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forsake010 (20. August 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hiermit möchte ich darauf hinweisen, das Forsake 6 Posts hat, ich aber nur 4 Finden kann...



gute frage, wo die hinsind xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzzEkeauiic
scheiss einbetten^^


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)




----------



## Forsake010 (20. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzzEkeauiic
> scheiss einbetten^^



lol xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

LoL Brille


----------



## Forsake010 (20. August 2009)

mahlzeit :3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Forsake010 schrieb:


> mahlzeit :3



Mach das erstma nach xD


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. August 2009)

abend ^^

brrrrrr.... es ist nicht gut RTCW zu spielen ( nachts , alle lichter aus  xD )
wollts nur zocken, damit ich fürs neue in stimmung komm, aber nu mach ich schluss xD
zu gruselich

gut nacht


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Ich werd jetzt langsam mal zum Matratzenhorchdienst antreten!

Wünsch euch noch nen schönen Abend man liest sich!


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Nacht


----------



## Forsake010 (20. August 2009)

nacht, bin im chat nu, is leichter xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

wie ihr geht schlafen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wie ihr geht schlafen?


nö


----------



## Forsake010 (20. August 2009)

noch nicht

aber bald

tante edith meint, ich soll jetzt ins bett

tya, gute nacht nu


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

will ich auch hoffen für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lasst mich ja nicht alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> will ich auch hoffen für euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hm dich alleine lassen? ich glaub ich geh doch pennen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

Willst du das echt wagen?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (20. August 2009)

huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

abend du ^^


----------



## D_NATION (20. August 2009)

soso.. der nachtschwärmer threat is schon was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was ich so gerade mache?
naja es ist jz 23:32..
da ich in Österreich wohne kann ich fast 9 wochen intensiv nachtschwärmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(jaja schon fein, wenn man noch zur schule geht)
ich bin fast jeden tag von 18:00 bis spätesten 12:00 mittags on XD
was ich jz den rest der zeit mache?
mal meinen dk ulduar rdy machen und nebenbei meinen shadow lvln
(lvl 19 pvp hexer kommt au noch dran)
was mir so ein bisschen auf meinem server (wrahtbringer) fehlt, is die inaktivität nach 2:00
klar da hat ned jeder zeit (is ja auch ne gottverdammte uhrzeit)
aber die ganzen leute die online sind twinken entweder oder stehen in dalaran herum,
bis sie vor dem pc fast einschlafen...
Leute was los mit euch?!
die in BC sehr beliebten Nightraids sterben immer mehr aus..
früher bin ich um 2-4:00 mit freunden in kara herumgekrochen marken farmen
das vermisse ich ziemlich..

Naya hoffe das wird sich mit season 7 (neuer archa boss) und dem eiskrone patch ändern
Viel spaß euch noch beim "DayNighten"
Evaria 

PS: möchte auf meinen Threat "der TLPD" verweisen der  is vl von nützen wenn ihr den TLPD wirklich sucht.
Freue mich über jede anregung kommentar update etc...


----------



## D_NATION (20. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mach das erstma nach xD




das is ned schwer das kann ich mindestens genauso gut wenn nicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibts ne lustige geschichte zu (bin bei einem freund der hat freunde bei sich zu hause gehabt.
die meinten man wäre cool,je lauter und länger mal rülpsen kann.
naya klar das ich gewonnen hab XD
aber jz kommts:
15 minuten später steht die polizei an seiner türe und will ihm eine anzeige wegen ruhestörung reindrücken XD.. zum glück konnten wir uns rausreden^^)

ich versuch auch mal ne audio von meinem ungewöhnlichem "talent" zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. August 2009)

naja das sind so zwischen durch rülpser sind noch nicht mal meine richtigen rülpser wen ich will kann ich die auf 30 bis 40 sec verlängern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tamirok (21. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YsqfdVzHGQ
deine mutter song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HamsaFighter (21. August 2009)

_*Abend,

jemand noch Online und gelangweilt...?

Ich such gerade ne Gilde in Shakes & Fidget und weiß nicht mehr was ich tun soll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jemand ne tolle Idee...?

Mit freundlich...Hamsa!
*_​


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. August 2009)

hm sind ja doch noch welche da oh wunder oh wunder


----------



## HamsaFighter (21. August 2009)

_*Abend oder Morgen,

ich bleibe 7Tage wach und will den Rekord von Buffed brechen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wuha! Wuha! Wuha!

Hier ein Bild von meinem Vollmilch ...:

*_! - Bild kann nicht Angezeigt werden - !_*


Gut & Günstig! - Da seid Ihr alle Platt!


Na, Na, ich bin nicht Verrückt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wuha! Wuha! Wuha!


Was schreibe ich gerade eigentlich...?


*_! - Bild kann nicht Angezeigt werden - !
_*

Wuuuuuuuuuuuuhaaaaaaa! Keiner kann hier in Buffed 7Tage Online bleiben 
ausser Ich, 

*_! - Bild kann nicht Angezeigt werden - !
_*
*__**schnarch**schnarch**_
_*Nadan...... *schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch*
*schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch*
  *schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch*
  *schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch*
  *schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch*
  *schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch*
  *schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch*
  *schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch**__**schnarch*
  *schnarch**__**schnarch**schnarch*


*_


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Willst du das echt wagen?


jap...


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Der Mönch ist die vierte Klasse in Diablo 3 - eben offiziell bestätigt auf der Blizzcon.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Mönch ist die vierte Klasse in Diablo 3 - eben offiziell bestätigt auf der Blizzcon.


oh wow, sehr interessant, ich fall ausm stuhl.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Mönch ist die vierte Klasse in Diablo 3 - eben offiziell bestätigt auf der Blizzcon.


ich hab grad gepupt


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oh wow, sehr interessant, ich fall ausm stuhl.


Besser als sone blöde Addon Ankündigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab grad gepupt


schreib bitte einen blog drüber.


----------



## Skatero (21. August 2009)

Nabend
Ich bin auch wieder da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> Ich bin auch wieder da.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer bist du noch mal?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> Ich bin auch wieder da.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wir haben dich sehr vermisst.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schreib bitte einen blog drüber.


nee. das passt nich zum andern content^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

nabend


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. August 2009)

Palim palim =P


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Palim palim =P


Hmmm Schweinefleisch...


----------



## Skatero (21. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wir haben dich sehr vermisst.


Ich weiss.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nee. das passt nich zum andern content^^


eintritt! w00t?


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

So Cataclysm offiziell bestätigt und es wird Azeroth gewaltig verändern.

Natürlich kommt diese Ankündigung völlig überraschend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So Cataclysm offiziell bestätigt und es wird Azeroth gewaltig verändern.
> 
> Natürlich kommt diese Ankündigung völlig überraschend
> 
> ...


wirklich... hätte ich nie gedacht... das verändert alles... blizz ist eben immer für überraschungen gut...


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So Cataclysm offiziell bestätigt und es wird Azeroth gewaltig verändern.
> 
> Natürlich kommt diese Ankündigung völlig überraschend
> 
> ...



wow...wer hätte das gedacht? das war ja ma mehr als klar das cataclysm kommt =O


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wirklich... hätte ich nie gedacht... das verändert alles... blizz ist eben immer für überraschungen gut...


Kalimdor und die östl. Königreiche werden verändert, neues LEben ensteht, neue Konflikte tauchen auf.
Goblins gehören zur Horde, Länder werden versenkt...

Mom diese Sachen gabs schon diese Woche zu lesen, ach verdammt

Edit:
Die Menschen in der Allianz werden überarbeitet, Worgen kommen zur Allianz


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So Cataclysm offiziell bestätigt und es wird Azeroth gewaltig verändern.
> 
> Natürlich kommt diese Ankündigung völlig überraschend
> 
> ...



Wann wurde es offiziell bestätigt?


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wann wurde es offiziell bestätigt?


Gerade eben von Chris Metzen auf der Blizzcon


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

a) Deathwing is back
b) Archäologie als neuer sekundärer Beruf


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kalimdor und die östl. Königreiche werden verändert, neues LEben ensteht, neue Konflikte tauchen auf.
> Goblins gehören zur Horde, Länder werden versenkt...
> 
> Mom diese Sachen gabs schon diese Woche zu lesen, ach verdammt
> ...



wie darf man das das verstehen mit überarbeitete menschen?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. August 2009)

Kann man die Blizzcon per Livestream verfolgen? Habe mal gehört, dass man dafür auch zahlen muss :/


----------



## riesentrolli (21. August 2009)

sooo mal n bissl was zu lesen für euch

*Die Schlümpfe*

Jeder kennt die Schlümpfe, ob aus den Comics oder der Achtziger-Jahre-Fernsehserie; ja, selbst Du vor dem Bildschirm kennst sie bestimmt! 100 kleine blaue Wichte leben glücklich und zufrieden, im Einklang mit sich und der Natur in kleinen, aus Pilzen gebauten Häuschen, wohlbehütet von ihrem weisen Papa Schlumpf, der sie "meine kleinen Schlümpfe" nennt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





  Ihr einziger Feind ist der böse Zauberer Gargamel, der aus den Schlümpfen Gold machen will. So weit, so gut, als Kind nimmt man das eben so hin; aber als nun doch etwas älterer Mensch begann ich, die Schlümpfe kritisch zu betrachten: Wie kommt es, daß Papa Schlumpf als einziger einen Bart und rote Kleidung trägt? Warum gehorchen ihm alle anderen Schlümpfe aufs Wort? Welche Rolle spielt Schlumpfine? Und was zum Teufel ist Sarsaparille?


*Papa Schlumpf*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _Der Meister_


  Man glaubt, einen sympathischen und klugen Schlumpf in seinen besten Jahren vor sich zu haben, der kein Wässerchen trüben kann. Aber weit gefehlt - "Papa" ist offensichtlich der Urheber alles Bösen im Schlumpfland! Schauen wir uns zunächst sein Äußeres an: Als einziger trägt Papa Schlumpf rote Kleidung - die Farbe der Macht (und des Kommunismus). Keinem anderem Schlumpf scheint es erlaubt zu sein, auch rot zu tragen, will er nicht Papas Zorn auf sich ziehen (die Beispiele sind zahllos). Alle anderen müssen ein zwar praktisches, aber wenig modisches weißes Strampelhöschen und eine Schlafmütze tragen, was ihnen immer einen leicht tapsigen Eindruck gibt. Allein Papa ragt als erster unter vielen hervor und trägt als einziger einen Bart. Warum? _Dürfen_ die anderen Schlümpfe sich keinen stehen lassen? Oder _können_ sie es nicht? Vieles spricht für Letzteres, aber dazu später mehr.
  Auch steht allein Papa das Wissen um die Magie und die Wissenschaften zu. Niemand sonst kennt sich in der Alchimie, Architektur oder Ökonomie so gut aus. Die Schlümpfe scheinen regelrechte Fachidioten zu sein, nur auf ihr Gebiet beschränkt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _Papa Schlumpf ist der Hüter allen Wissens_

  Offenbar ist "Papa" eine Art Freudscher Übervater, der den Kindern (= Schlümpfen) unerreichbar weit geistig (man betrachte nur einmal die kläglichen Versuche eines Schlumpfs, Papas Experimente nachzuahmen, oder das Chaos, das jedesmal ausbricht, wenn Papa das Dorf für kurze Zeit verlässt) und körperlich (Bart = sexuelle Reife) voraus ist. Es scheint Papa Schlumpf viel daran zu liegen, seine Untertanen in diesem quasi-abhängigen Zustand zu belassen. Würden sie ihm sonst bedingungslos gehorchen, für ihr Dorf (fast) bis in den Tod gehen, sein kommunistisches Gesellschaftsmodell so ungefragt akzeptieren?
  Bei näherer Betrachtung erkennen wir denn auch in Papas Gesichtszügen den Bart von Karl Marx, viel mehr aber noch das charakteristisch runde Antlitz Stalins. War nicht auch Stalin das "Väterchen" seines Volkes?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _Stalin_

  Aber auch Stalin mußte sterben. Papa Schlumpf dagegen scheint ewig zu leben ("Als ich noch ein junger Schlumpf von 108 Jahren war..."), und seine Herrschaft ist garantiert, gäbe es da nicht seinen großen Feind

*Schlaubi*

  Wenn wir Papa Schlumpf als Mischung aus Marx' Bart, Lenins Ideen und Stalins Skrupellosigkeit ansehen wollen, dann bleibt für Schlaubi nur die unglückliche Rolle des Trotzki. Die Ähnlichkeit ist so groß, daß man fast von Zwillingen sprechen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_Schlaubi und Trotzki_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Schlaubi scheint einer der wenigen unglücklichen Schlümpfe im Dorf zu sein, nur selten sieht man ihn lachen. Er ist ein Denker, der einzige im ganzen Kollektiv, der Papa Schlumpf an Intellekt gleichkommt (die anderen sind eher gutmütig und debil), und darum fürchtet ihn Papa so sehr. Heimlich stachelt er nachts die anderen Schlümpfe mit Brandreden gegen Schlaubi auf (natürlich sehen wir das nie), worauf diese ihm aufs Wort folgen und den armen Schlaubi mit stumpfen Gegenständen traktieren, unverhohlen mobben und regelmäßig aus dem Dorf hinauswerfen (Trotzkis Schicksal im Exil ist ja hinlänglich bekannt; auch Schlaubi wird wohl eines Tages "unerwartet" umkommen). Ist es nicht seltsam, daß Papa Schlumpf sofort einschreitet, wenn andere Schlümpfe belästigt werden, bei Schlaubi aber nur stumm (und innerlich lachend) zusieht? Schlaubis klägliche Versuche, Papa Schlumpf nach dem Mund zu reden, um seine Gnade zu finden, müssen daher immer im Fiasko enden. So ist Schlaubi die wahrhaft tragische Figur des Dorfes, gehaßt, unverstanden und verbittert.

*Sarsaparille*

 (Andere Quellen nennen es Siebenwurz)
  Die Hauptzutat jeder Schlumpfmahlzeit; das unbedingte Verlangen der Schlümpfe nach Sarsaparille (es geht so weit, daß sie dafür sogar regelmäßig in _sehr_ einfache Fallen tappen) läßt nur einen Schluß zu: Drogensucht. Die Schlümpfe sind süchtig nach dem Zeug! Oder würdest Du zu jedem, aber auch wirklich _jedem_ Essen etwa Zucker geben?
  Der einzige, der, selbst nicht süchtig, die Kontrolle behält, ist natürlich Papa Schlumpf. Sehr wahrscheinlich ist er der Einzige, der das Geheimnis kennt, mit dem aus der Energie des Waldes Energie für die Schlümpfe wird. Er nutzt es schamlos aus, um seine Schlümpfe im benebelten Zustand eines ewigen Trips zu lassen. Zynisch ermuntert er sie immer wieder, mehr Sarsaparille zu essen, das sei "gesund". So tappen die Schlümpfe selig lächelnd durch ihr Dasein, und man fragt sich unweigerlich, ob ihre Haut durch den Drogenmißbrauch so blau geworden ist. Vielleicht unterdrückt die Sarsaparille ja auch ihre sexuelle Reifung, was erklären würde, warum einzig Papa einen Bart hat und was ihm ein weiteres Kontrollinstrument in die Hand gibt.

*Schlumpfogenese*

  Wo kommen die kleinen Schlümpfe eigentlich her? Die Existenz von Schlumpffrauen scheint auf eine geschlechtliche Fortpflanzung hinzudeuten. Aber wenn das so ist - wo sind dann die Väter? Und mehr noch - wo sind die Mütter? Seltsamerweise scheint das die Schlümpfe kaum zu interessieren; es macht sie nicht stutzig, daß alle ungefähr das gleiche Alter haben und sexuell offenbar völlig unreif sind - außer einem: "Papa". Natürlich weiß Papa Schlumpf über die Eltern seiner kleinen Schlümpfe genau Bescheid, aber er tut gut daran, das dunkle Geheimnis für sich zu behalten.
  Früher gab es kein Schlumpf-Kollektiv. Jeder Schlumpf lebte so, wie es ihm oder ihr beliebte, und die Gesellschaft funktionierte nach einem kapitalistischen Modell. Es gab genauso viele Schlumpfmänner wie -frauen, und die Schlümpfe zeugten munter viele Kinder. Einem jungen Schlumpf aber behagte das alles nicht, er träumte von einer Gesellschaft, in der alle gleich waren und in der die produzierten Güter gerecht unter allen aufgeteilt würden. Er war ein Schlumpf der Tat, und so lud er eines Tages alle erwachsenen Schlümpfe zu einem Bankett anläßlich seines 100. Geburtstages ein; vorher hatte er die Speisen mit einem von ihm hergestellten, langsam wirkenden Gift präpariert, denn er war in der Alchimie bewandert. So aßen die Schlümpfe nichtsahnend und starben daraufhin nachts in ihren Betten. "Papa" nahm die Kinder zu sich, erzählte ihnen, daß ihre Eltern sie verlassen hätten und daß _er_ jetzt ihr Vater wäre. Er begann, sie nach seinem Bild zu formen. Aber Papa Schlumpf erkannte bald, daß sein Gesellschaftsmodell nur mit _einem_ Geschlecht funktionieren konnte. Also tötete er alle weiblichen Kinder und warf sie in den Schlumpffluß. Das kam ihm zupaß, denn Frauen hatte er insgeheim schon immer verachtet.
  So leben 100 männliche Schlümpfe glücklich und zufrieden unter ihrem Herrn. Aber wie lange können 100 Kerle es aushalten (selbst wenn sie von der Droge betäubt sind), nie auch nur eine Frau zu _sehen_? Um Abhilfe zu schaffen, ersinnt Papa einen Plan, manipuliert Gargamel, und dieser schafft.

*Schlumpfine*

  Aber Gargamel ist ein schlechter Zauberer - er erschafft nur eine eher langweilige, braunhaarig-knollennasige Schlumpffrau. Erst der Meister, Prometheus und Pygmalion Papa macht aus ihr das blonde, verführerische Geschöpf im Mini und auf High-Heels, das wir heute kennen. Natürlich modelliert er Schlumpfine dabei nach seinem eigenen, reichlich chauvinistisch Herrenmenschen-Ideale widerspiegelnden Frauenbild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_Schlumpfine_


  Aber was sollen die Schlümpfe mit ihr anfangen? Ihre Gesellschaft kann nur mit Männern funktionieren, und da sie obendrein von der Sarsaparille geschwächt sind und von Papa natürlich nie aufgeklärt wurden, erschöpfen sie sich in sinnlosen Balzkämpfen, wobei sie wohl vielmehr einander imponieren wollen (vergleiche hierzu Gustav Gans' vorgebliche Versuche, Daisy zu beeindrucken, die in Wahrheit nur Donalds Aufmerksamkeit wecken sollen). Der lachende Dritte: Papa. Frei von Drogen und vital wie eh und je vergnügt er sich nachts, wenn alle Schlümpfe schlafen, in seinem Labor ("nur in Papa Schlumpfs Labor brennt noch Licht") mit _seiner_ Schlumpfine, die offenbar eine willenlose Sklavin ihres Schöpfers ist.

*Der Wert der Arbeit*

  Welche Schlümpfe werden im Dorf am meisten geachtet? Es sind jene, die sich selbst in der Arbeit für das Dorf aufopfern, wie etwa Hefty oder Handy (man fragt sich unweigerlich, ob diese beiden virtuosen "Handarbeiter" ein geheimes Verhältnis haben).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_Hefty_

  Papa hat seine Schlümpfe gelehrt, ihre Arbeitskraft in den Dienst der Gemeinschaft zu stellen, alles, was produziert wird, kommt allen zu gleichen Teilen zugute. Die einzigen Schlümpfe, die meist negativ dargestellt werden, sind der Dichterschlumpf und der Eitelschlumpf, die unverkennbar klischeehaft Homosexuelle darstellen sollen. Ihre Tätigkeit für die Gemeinschaft bleibt verschwommen: Zweifellos hat Papa Schlumpf Einfluß auf die Gestaltung der Schlumpf-Propagandasendung.
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der Dichterschlumpf_

  Die Botschaft ist klar: Nur wer hart arbeitet, ist ein wertvolles Mitglied der Gesellschaft und wahrhaft "männlich". In Papa Schlumpfs Machogesellschaft haben Künstler und Poeten keinen Platz, und wenn sie dann auch noch homosexuell sind, fallen sie vollends aus dem Rahmen, und ihnen droht das gleiche Schicksal wie Schlaubi.

*Gargamel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_Gargamel, der Kapitalist_

  Wo die Schlümpfe bedingungslos kommunistisch sind, ist Gargamel, der getreu den übelsten Zerrbildern antisemitischer kommunistischer und nationalsozialistischer Propaganda als gieriger, schmuddeliger, hagerer Bösewicht mit schwarzem Haar und langer Nase dargestellt wird, unbedingt kapitalistisch - nichts will er lieber als die Schlümpfe zu Gold verarbeiten. In seiner Hütte am Waldrand ersinnt er so wieder und wieder neue Pläne, um in das Schlumpfdorf zu gelangen. Aber dabei muß er wieder und wieder scheitern, denn Papa Schlumpf ist einfach unendlich weiser, klüger und erfahrener als er und kann auch noch besser zaubern. Der eher einfältige Gargamel erkennt das aber nicht und versucht es weiter. Das ist "Papa" nur recht, denn ein - wenn auch ungefährlicher - Feind von außen schweißt die Gemeinschaft zusammen. Ja, Papa _benutzt_ Gargamel sogar für seine Zwecke (etwa in der Schlumpfine-Episode), steuert ihn mit seinem überlegenen Intellekt sozusagen fern.

*Zusammenfassung*

  Es bietet sich ein trostloses Bild: Der "Papa" hält seine Untertanen mit Drogen in  Lohn und Brot, Unwissenheit und Unmündigkeit. Eine Gefahr von außen gibt es nicht, die Gefahr von innen wird systematisch bekämpft. So wird die Schlumpfgesellschaft noch lange reibungslos und ungefährdet funktionieren, mit ihrem unangefochtenen und alleinigen Herrscher Papa an der Spitze. Unter umgekehrten Vorzeichen, fürwahr, ein neues Tausendjähriges Reich!


     Ich würde sagen 7.5/10 Punkte, aber erst ab 21 Jahre.

herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie darf man das das verstehen mit überarbeitete menschen?


Sobald der Trailer geupped ist irgendwo werden wir es wissen...


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Kann man die Blizzcon per Livestream verfolgen? Habe mal gehört, dass man dafür auch zahlen muss :/


Livestream ging, kostete aber 30 Dollar. Ich les lieber nen Live ticker mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> eintritt! w00t?


wös? XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sobald der Trailer geupped ist irgendwo werden wir es wissen...



aha bin ja ma gespannt wie die die menschen überarbeiten wollen..größer?muskolöser?nukularer?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sooo mal n bissl was zu lesen für euch
> 
> *Die Schlümpfe*
> 
> Jeder kennt die Schlümpfe, ob aus den Comics oder der Achtziger-Jahre-Fernsehserie; ja, selbst Du vor dem Bildschirm kennst sie bestimmt! 100 kleine blaue Wichte leben glücklich und zufrieden, im Einklang mit sich und der Natur in kleinen, aus Pilzen gebauten Häuschen, wohlbehütet von ihrem weisen Papa Schlumpf, der sie "meine kleinen Schlümpfe" nennt.


100 kleine blaue wichtel und eine frau... gangbang und inzest inc...


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Levelcap von 85 nun auch bestätigt, Gilden - Levelsystem kommt eventuell auch!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wös? XD


hab grad eintritt gehört...^^


----------



## riesentrolli (21. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 100 kleine blaue wichtel und eine frau... gangbang und inzest inc...


grad nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lies ma weiter


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> grad nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kb drauf grad^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Levelcap von 85 nun auch bestätigt, Gilden - Levelsystem kommt eventuell auch!



Werde warscheinlich aber trotzdem nicht mehr mit WoW anfangen. Evt. ganz kurz die neuen Änderungen anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kb drauf grad^^


aber der text isses wert^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Levelcap von 85 nun auch bestätigt, Gilden - Levelsystem kommt eventuell auch!


jede klase jeder rasse auch, oder?
100% horde inc... ALLE klassen als taure mit lolstomps...


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Werde warscheinlich aber trotzdem nicht mehr mit WoW anfangen. Evt. ganz kurz die neuen Änderungen anschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa...
Morhaime bestätigt den Start der Starcraft 2 Beta noch in diesem Jahr... nur wann? <<


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jede klase jeder rasse auch, oder?
> 100% horde inc... ALLE klassen als taure mit lolstomps...


Zu den Klassenkombinationen gibt es noch keine offi. News, du kannst aber davon ausgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

davon abgesehn das cairne gemeuchl0rt wird und garrosh dieser emo orc an die spitze der horde kommt hört sich das alles extreeeeeeeeeem geil an auch die sache mit den tauren palas ergibt langsam sinn..... ich würd ja wieder anfangen wenn da nich die sache mit der zeit und dem geld wär...


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zu den Klassenkombinationen gibt es noch keine offi. News, du kannst aber davon ausgehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


najo, aufm srever reden alle von tauren palas... wenn das so kommt hör ich auf


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Morhaim *hofft* das Cataclysm schon nächstes Jahr kommt. 
Zu 100% kann er es nicht bestätigen. Zudem habe Blizzard derzeit keine Ideen für Konsolenspiele (YES!)


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> najo, aufm srever reden alle von tauren palas... wenn das so kommt hör ich auf



es ist halt engine das die dann paladine heißen eigentlich müßten die sonnen ritter oder so heißen...die tauren wollen ja jetzt beide augen der erdenmutter anbeten also sonne und mond


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Morhaim *hofft* das Cataclysm schon nächstes Jahr kommt.
> Zu 100% kann er es nicht bestätigen. Zudem habe Blizzard derzeit keine Ideen für Konsolenspiele (YES!)


naja, hab ich wenigstens noch n bissl zeit, um mir ein gleichwertiges spiel zu suchen... (aion werd ich nich spielen)


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/m...play=true#video
FUCKING SHIT
Was haben die aus der Engine gemacht?=!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/m...play=true#video
> FUCKING SHIT
> Was haben die aus der Engine gemacht?=!


habs mir grad angeschaut... sieht zwar grafikmäßig gut aus, aber bestätigt mich nur, dass ich mich nachm neuen spiel umschaue


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> habs mir grad angeschaut... sieht zwar grafikmäßig gut aus, aber bestätigt mich nur, dass ich mich nachm neuen spiel umschaue


Und für mich heißt es genau anders, das sieht besser aus, die Goblins als Rasse, wieder Schwerpunkt Story... ähem jo nice :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

ich stecke mir mit voller kraft den finger in den arsch, denn ich kann es einfach nicht mehr halten...


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

was habt ihr den? das sieht dochmal richtig RICHTIG geil aus =O


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> toll... und jetzt renn ich bis zum release mit nem ständer rum ;P


epic!



DER schrieb:


> was habt ihr den? das sieht dochmal richtig RICHTIG geil aus =O


joa, story weiterführen its ja ganz nice, aber das ganze drumrum? nein danke...
bzw mal schauen, was sie draus machen, ich glaub nicht, dass das was wird...


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was habt ihr den? das sieht dochmal richtig RICHTIG geil aus =O


Jep, und wegen den neuen Klassenkombinationen? Pff, warum nicht? Ne Blutelfen kriegerin wäre sicherlich nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (21. August 2009)

BSF und DM als Hero o0
Naaaaja ...

Wem's gefällt 

Aloha btw ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

ich glaub ja das ich während des trailers ne erreketion hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhrh wow ich komme *captain hero mäßig*


----------



## riesentrolli (21. August 2009)

mir gefällts. vllt steig ich dann wieder ein.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> BSF und DM als Hero o0
> Naaaaja ...
> 
> Wem's gefällt
> ...



Hi =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich glaub ja das ich während des trailers ne erreketion hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


voll durchs dach *huiiii*


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> BSF und DM als Hero o0
> Naaaaja ...
> 
> Wem's gefällt
> ...



aloha 

ich denke mal das die auch diese beiden inis überarbeiten werden das heißt komplett neue story dazu und so...hoff ich doch ma =O


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> voll durchs dach *huiiii*



aber richtig hrhrhhr

ich werde auf jedenfall wieder anfangen =P mein Doomhammér wartet auf mich ^^ FÜR CAIRNE!!!111


----------



## riesentrolli (21. August 2009)

rofl. die cops in gta4 klauen ja autos um einen zu verfolgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (21. August 2009)

Cataclysm trifft WoW kritisch WoW stirbt o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Cataclysm trifft WoW kritisch WoW stirbt o.O


tja, nachdem wow schon dein rl getötet hat kommt das doch nur gelegen


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

bitte? das is doch ma epic <:


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Cataclysm trifft WoW kritisch WoW stirbt o.O


Warum spielst du es dann noch? 
Cataclysm wird mit diesen Infos toll, weiterhin mehr Story, die Alte wird neu aufgemotzt, die neuen Klassenkomb... =)


----------



## Skatero (21. August 2009)

Das Video sah wirklich nicht schlecht aus. 

Hat jemand von euch schon Champions Online getestet?


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon Champions Online getestet?


Ja, ich. Nach 6h deinstalliert....


----------



## Mondryx (21. August 2009)

Ein Glück hab ich momentan eh keine Zeit mehr für WoW. Hat sich das aufhören ja doch noch gelohnt... dachte schon das neue Addon wird klasse, aber was ich jetzt so im Trailer gesehen habe, lässt mich nur traurig drein gucken.


----------



## Aero_one (21. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon Champions Online getestet?


Würde gern CO daddeln ...
Aber extra nen Fileplanet Pay Acc holen ... ne danke 

Da spiel ich lieber Section 8 und warte aufn Release von Aion


----------



## Crackmack (21. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tja, nachdem wow schon dein rl getötet hat kommt das doch nur gelegen


Boar halt doch einfach die fresse


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Boar halt doch einfach die fresse


ooooooooooh crack du macht mir solche angst...


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Boar halt doch einfach die fresse


Er hat aber halt recht...


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Der Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2009 ist seit ungefähr 20 Wochen in Deutschland erhältlich und von Anfang an unangefochten auf Platz 1 der PC-Budget-Charts. Kein Wunder das er deshalb die derzeit erfolgreichste Simulation von Astragon ist. Doch nicht nur in Deutschland feiert der Publisher mit dem Simulator Erfolge. Durch mittlerweile gefundene Lizenzpartner erschien der Landwirtschaftssimulator 2009 inzwischen auch in Großbritannien, den skandinavischen Ländern, mehreren osteuropäischen Ländern, den USA und Japan. Ein Release in Frankreich und Spanien steht auch in naher Zukunft an.* Hierbei scheint der Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2009 den Japanern so gut zu gefallen, dass Astragon bereits Verhandlungen über Lizenzierungen anderer aktueller Simulationen führt.*

Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er hat aber halt recht...


lass ihn sich der illusion hingeben es wäre nicht so und mich beleidigen, das gibt ihm bestimmt innere befriedigung


----------



## Skatero (21. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Würde gern CO daddeln ...
> Aber extra nen Fileplanet Pay Acc holen ... ne danke
> 
> Da spiel ich lieber Section 8 und warte aufn Release von Aion


Heute hat die Open Beta für alle begonnen.
Also wenn du einen Account hast, kannst du es spielen.

Edit: Am 17. habe ich das Mail bekommen. Also nicht heute.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

wurde schon was über cairne gesagt? will nich das der gute stirbt :<


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wurde schon was über cairne gesagt? will nich das der gute stirbt :<


Es scheint aber so, laut den Infos auf der Seite (steht natürlich nicht genau da) kann man herauslesen, dass Thrall der neue Wächter von Tirisfal wird, Garrosh die neue Horde anführt und Cairne müsste dann auch sterben, dann würden alle Infos von mmo-champion.com stimmen


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es scheint aber so, laut den Infos auf der Seite (steht natürlich nicht genau da) kann man herauslesen, dass Thrall der neue Wächter von Tirisfal wird, Garrosh die neue Horde anführt und Cairne müsste dann auch sterben, dann würden alle Infos von mmo-champion.com stimmen



dann werd ich dem guten garrosh mal mit meinem tauen krieger besuchen und dem zeigen was tauren mit häuptlings mördern machen hrhrhrhr


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

oh gott, wie nach der cataclysm bestätigung ein haufen wow-fanatiker mit ständer vorm pc im buffed forum neue threads eröffnen... -_-


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

die haben halt noch nich gemerkt das es schon 2 thrads gibt fan boys halt....*cairne flagge bastel*


----------



## Syniera (21. August 2009)

@ Skatero Leider hat die Aion OB ja noch net angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bekommen alle erst im Laufe der nächsten Woche die Ankündigung zu sehen.


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann werd ich dem guten garrosh mal mit meinem tauen krieger besuchen und dem zeigen was tauren mit häuptlings mördern machen hrhrhrhr


Pff, lass Garrosh in Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff, lass Garrosh in Ruhe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach garrosh dieser kleine emo orc... wääähhhwäääähh mein vater hat unser volk verraten...oh...achso...ahh der hat uns allso alle geretet...mmh was mach ich jetzt? aaaahh ich habs also allianz hassen ohne grund meinerseits, den kriegshäuptling unser aller retter öffentlich blosstellen und natürlich versuchen gegen saurfang (fuck yeah) aufzumucken....yeah das passt

der typ spinnt einfach ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. August 2009)

Syniera schrieb:


> @ Skatero Leider hat die Aion OB ja noch net angefangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja Aion muss ich auch testen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

wegen diesen dummen typen auf der blizzcon kann ich heute bestimmt nicht schlafen :<


----------



## Aero_one (21. August 2009)

Wuhu ... noch 10 Std. bis zur Gc =P


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. August 2009)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig...


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2009)

Schon alle tot? 
Kommt schon! Erhebt eure Stimmchen und schreibt Blödsinn rein!


----------



## HamsaFighter (22. August 2009)

_*Abend,*_

_*vor einer Minute schriebst du deinen Text ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *_

_*Mit freund... Hamsa!*_​


----------



## HamsaFighter (22. August 2009)

_*Abend,*_

_*wetten das ich schaffe, immer der letzte Nachtschwärmer zu bleiben ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *_

_*Wir wetten um das übliche... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *_

_*Na, Na! Keine Angst, es kann nur sehr sehr lange dauern!*_


_*Los! Nimmst du die Wette an! Wuuuha! *_

_*Mit einem unfreundlichem Gruß, steigt Hamsa auf seinem Besen und....*_

_*fliegt von und davon.*_​
EDIT: Tut mir Leid für Doppelpost! - Kommt nicht mehr vor! ​


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2009)

Ich hab Zeit bis 6 Uhr^^ Mal schauen, wie lange ich wachbleibe


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_Hamsa kanne es sein das du deine signatur aus dem darkwow forum hats ??von einem Moderator?_


_Worgen4ever!!_


----------



## HamsaFighter (22. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hamsa kanne es sein das du deine signatur aus dem darkwow forum hats ??von einem Moderator?_
> 
> 
> _Worgen4ever!!_



*Abend,

nein.

Es gibts viele Signaturen auf der Welt, und diese hier habe ich Sie nicht ausm WoWForum.


PS: An Benji, ich werde mich jede Std melden ... WUHA!


*​


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Guten abend *sehr Sehr Freudig ist*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Nacht Schwärmer


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)




----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

abend


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> abend


Guten Abend Blade


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Freu Cataclysm Ich freu mich schon Voll xD


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Freu Cataclysm Ich freu mich schon Voll xD


Jojo, mal sehen wie es am Ende wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klingt zwar bisher super toll, aber mal sehen was aus den Raid content wird...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

also biss jetzt bin ich begeistert alles ändert sich auch für die die das addon nicht kaufen Ich finde das blizz jetzt endlich mal Etwas RICHTIG TOLLES macht


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

Naja, das mit der Überarbeitung klingt zwar toll, doch der Raidcontent ist am Ende das auschlaggebende... besonders der Kampf gegen Deathwing


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

naja okay stimmt aber eins frage ich mich im Video heißt es WÄREDN der Kampf gegen den lich König weiter geht verändert sich schon die alte Welt soll das heißen das addon kommt bevor man arthas legen kann oder vllt verändert sich ja schon die Welt


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> naja okay stimmt aber eins frage ich mich im Video heißt es WÄREDN der Kampf gegen den lich König weiter geht verändert sich schon die alte Welt soll das heißen das addon kommt bevor man arthas legen kann oder vllt verändert sich ja schon die Welt


Arthas kommt mit 3.3, der Trailer bezieht sich nur auf die jetzige Welt. Erst mit Cataclysm verändert sich die Welt, vorher nicht...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

aber im trailer heißt es doch wärend sich der Kampf um arthas bla blub verändert sich die alte Welt und wir bekommen davon nichts so mit also nicht so dol weil wir ja in Northend beschäftigt sind ^^


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> aber im trailer heißt es doch wärend sich der Kampf um arthas bla blub verändert sich die alte Welt und wir bekommen davon nichts so mit also nicht so dol weil wir ja in Northend beschäftigt sind ^^


Ja und? Was ist nun damit? Erst wenn das Addon erscheint wird sich die Welt verändern, der Trailer hat damit nichts zu tun


----------



## Skatero (22. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2009)

hai


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

abend skatero hatt da noch wer was geschrieben? O_o


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend



Crackmack schrieb:


> hai


Geh wieder suchteln Crackmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> abend skatero hatt da noch wer was geschrieben? O_o


??!!


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh wieder suchteln Crackmack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie bitte du honk

Betriebssystem:
Windows 2.5.1.2600 (SP 2)
Prozessor-Typ:
-
Prozessor-Takt (GHz):
0,917
Systemspeicher (G:
0,498
Grafikkarten-Modell:
Intel® 82815 Graphics Controller (Microsoft Corporation)
Grafikkarten-Treiber:
i81xdnt5.dll
Desktop-Auflösung:
1280x1024
Festplattengröße (G:
18,638
Verfügbarer freier Platz (G:
1,435

mit dem wird das nix


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wie bitte du honk


Du sollst wieder auf deinen Bildschirm gucken wo die wow.exe läuft und das Spiel wieder ganz doll lange spielen - nun verständlicher?


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2009)

Ich kann netma d2 zocken o.O


----------



## Ocian (22. August 2009)

Ich mag meine neue Signatur. Muss ich heute wirklich hier aufpassen oder bekommt ihr das hin?


----------



## Skatero (22. August 2009)

Ich passe schon auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich kann netma d2 zocken o.O


Damit kannst du Diablo 2 Zocken...



Ocian schrieb:


> Ich mag meine neue Signatur. Muss ich heute wirklich hier aufpassen oder bekommt ihr das hin?


Hier muss nie jemand aufpassen...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Crackmack schau ma hier

Betriebssystem:
Windows 2.5.1.2600 (SP 2)
Prozessor-Typ:
Intel® Pentium® D CPU 2.80GHz
Prozessor-Takt (GHz):
2,813
Systemspeicher (G:
1,999
Grafikkarten-Modell:
ATI Radeon HD 4350
Grafikkarten-Treiber:
ati2dvag.dll
Desktop-Auflösung:
1440x900
Festplattengröße (G:
232,876
Verfügbarer freier Platz (G:
188,351


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Crackmack schau ma hier
> 
> Betriebssystem:
> Windows 2.5.1.2600 (SP 2)
> ...


GZ?


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

Na endlich 100% bei 21 guns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. August 2009)

yay scary movie 2


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> yay scary movie 2


*gähn* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (22. August 2009)

Ich fand den Film, bzw. Alle Filme von denen sehr albern aber nicht ein bisschen witzig


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. August 2009)

/me geht grad 



ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich fand den Film, bzw. Alle Filme von denen sehr albern aber nicht ein bisschen witzig


Teil 1 war noch in Ordnung ganz ok, aber danach... naja...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Ich glaube ich schau auch gleich scary movie


----------



## Kronas (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich schau auch gleich scary movie


da spielt aber MILEY CYRUS nicht mit


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> da spielt aber MILEY CYRUS nicht mit


Für ihn sehen alle Frauen aus wie Miley Cyrus


----------



## Kremlin (22. August 2009)

Aber man kann Titten sehen. Und das ist doch wohl das Wichtigste oder?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Für ihn sehen alle Frauen aus wie Miley Cyrus



Nein nur Miley Sieht aus Wie Miley !!!!


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nein nur Miley Sieht aus Wie Miley !!!!


Naja... 
Nen Disney Star sagt wohl alles aus =)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja...
> Nen Disney Star sagt wohl alles aus =)



*BladeDragonGX Haut Razyl Kräftig Eine Mit The Frozen Throne*


----------



## Kronas (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *BladeDragonGX Haut Razyl Kräftig Eine Mit The Frozen Throne*


dieser satz ergibt überhaupt keinen sinn


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *BladeDragonGX Haut Razyl Kräftig Eine Mit The Frozen Throne*


Und jetzt nochmal auf deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *BladeDragonGX Haut Razyl Kräftig Eine Mit The Frozen Throne*


Du schreibtst wohl alles gross wa?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Du schreibtst wohl alles gross wa?



JA UND HASTN PROBLEM DAMIT? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (22. August 2009)

Nabernd


----------



## Kronas (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> JA UND HASTN PROBLEM DAMIT?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


blade lernt deutsch von miley cyrus


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2009)

Deine Sig  is zu gross 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> blade lernt deutsch von miley cyrus


 Nervt nich 

BTW Miley <3


----------



## El Homer (22. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Deine Sig  is zu gross
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja ich wollt das Bild erst kleiner machen, nur weis ich dann net wie ich es richtig hochlade


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> JA UND HASTN PROBLEM DAMIT?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja haben wir alle hier, zudem geh wieder zu deinen Miley Cyrus Schrein =)


----------



## Kronas (22. August 2009)

die sig ist echt fürn... aaaarsch...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja haben wir alle hier, zudem geh wieder zu deinen Miley Cyrus Schrein =)



Ihr seid echt alle fies =(


----------



## Kronas (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> BTW Miley <3


das interessiert miley sicher derbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt alle fies =(


a) sind wir
b) wird sich sicher Miley kaum für dich interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2009)

a!


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> a!


Wer a sagt muss auch b sagen!


----------



## El Homer (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt alle fies =(


http://athensboy.wordpress.com/2008/11/30/sup-wid-miley/

attention whore


----------



## Kronas (22. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer a sagt muss auch b sagen!


und c!
wie CYRUS!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

D!


----------



## Crackmack (22. August 2009)

El schrieb:


> http://athensboy.wordpress.com/2008/11/30/sup-wid-miley/
> 
> attention whore


O-M-G


----------



## Kronas (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> D!


und e! wie Erektion bei MILEY CYRUS


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

El schrieb:


> http://athensboy.wordpress.com/2008/11/30/sup-wid-miley/
> 
> attention whore


Das ist doch schon alt, aber ich wette die Bilder hat Blade alle als Desktophintergrund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon alt, aber ich wette die Bilder hat Blade alle als Desktophintergrund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der hat da in 2 tägiger arbeit mit paint die kleidung weggemalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

El schrieb:


> http://athensboy.wordpress.com/2008/11/30/sup-wid-miley/
> 
> attention whore



:x und macht mir nix macht jeder ma xD

Kronas du ahst also das Trojaniche auf meinem Pc gemacht ...


----------



## Kronas (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Kronas du ahst also das Trojaniche auf meinem Pc gemacht ...


und den keylogger in deinem miley porn ordner


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> :x und macht mir nix macht jeder ma xD


Naja, so bereitwillig das im Internet zu posten als 16 - Jährige...
Erinnert mich gerade an diese Vanessa oder wie die hieß... die sich da so recht unbekleidet fotografieren ließ :X


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, so bereitwillig das im Internet zu posten als 16 - Jährige...
> Erinnert mich gerade an diese Vanessa oder wie die hieß... die sich da so recht unbekleidet fotografieren ließ :X



razyl die bilder sind nicht freiwillig ins i-net gewandert soweit das was ich gehöhrt habe is ihr handy Oder ihr lapy gehackt worden^^


----------



## Kronas (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> razyl die bilder sind nicht freiwillig ins i-net gewandert soweit das was ich gehöhrt habe is ihr handy Oder ihr lapy gehackt worden^^


bestimmt von dir, du versuchst du eh den ganzen tag mileys passwörter zu knacken


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> razyl die bilder sind nicht freiwillig ins i-net gewandert soweit das was ich gehöhrt habe is ihr handy Oder ihr lapy gehackt worden^^


Von dir?


----------



## El Homer (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> :x und macht mir nix macht jeder ma xD
> 
> Kronas du ahst also das Trojaniche auf meinem Pc gemacht ...


Da hat er recht !


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bestimmt von dir, du versuchst du eh den ganzen tag mileys passwörter zu knacken



Pssst


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Pssst


Gleich mal melden!


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

*----->stille<-----​*


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. August 2009)

STO excitement jumps through the roof... GIEF NAO!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (22. August 2009)

/join 
Nabend


----------



## Razyl (23. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> /join
> Nabend


Guten Abend Schweinchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Selor:
?!


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2009)

http://forums.startrekonline.com/showthread.php?t=24941




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. August 2009)

man eben south park 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwTZ2xpQwpA :>


----------



## Razyl (23. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> http://forums.startrekonline.com/showthread.php?t=24941
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm Cryptic... die haben mich schon mit Champions Online sehr enttäuscht...


----------



## Skatero (23. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm Cryptic... die haben mich schon mit Champions Online sehr enttäuscht...


Das Anfangsgebiet sieht billig aus und mein Charakter auch, aber das liegt wahrscheinlich an mir. 
Das Spiel macht einfach kein Spass. Es ist einfach eintönig, jedenfalls am Anfang.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2009)

Ich mag es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finds einfach geil mit meinen Raketenstiefeln herumzudüsen und Fiesewichten kräftig auf die SChnute zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sofern es mir möglich ist, werd ichs bis STO start spielen ^^

@Avatar Billig: Nunja... für mich geht da nichts unter 4 Stunden Charakter designen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das Anfangsgebiet sieht billig aus und mein Charakter auch, aber das liegt wahrscheinlich an mir.
> Das Spiel macht einfach kein Spass. Es ist einfach eintönig, jedenfalls am Anfang.


Jep, das Anfangsgebiet ist wirklich sehr schwach, besonders die Quests sind sehr lahm... 



Selor schrieb:


> Ich mag es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, die Quests sind 0815, das Gebiet sieht nicht toll aus und die Engine ist schlecht performanced... das einzig gute am Spiel ist nur der Characktereditor


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. August 2009)

Jetzt is mir langweilig =3


----------



## Razyl (23. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Jetzt is mir langweilig =3


Denk an Miley


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Denk an Miley



könnt ihr das ma lassen ja danke Und ja ich muss halt an sie denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> könnt ihr das ma lassen ja danke Und ja ich muss halt an sie denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, wir können das nicht lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. August 2009)

ich merks -.-


----------



## Razyl (23. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich merks -.-


Tja, willkommen im Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. August 2009)

Hm ob ich schlafen gehe oder mir lieber kakao mache


----------



## Razyl (23. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm ob ich schlafen gehe oder mir lieber kakao mache


Frag Mil... nein halt, das wird langsam zu dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Frag Mil... nein halt, das wird langsam zu dumm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na siehst =/


----------



## Skatero (23. August 2009)

Ich gehe dann mal offline.

Gute Nacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (23. August 2009)

Btw: Kennt ihr schon Mileys Bruder? :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (23. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Btw: Kennt ihr schon Mileys Bruder? :>
> [Bild]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sollte alles sagen ...

Edit: Fixed


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. August 2009)

Lilly und Is Haltn Cyrus Aber nicht Geht Über Miley <3


----------



## Lillyan (23. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Sollte alles sagen ...


Directlinking mag der wohl net ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HamsaFighter (23. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. August 2009)

es ist 21 uhr Aufgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. August 2009)

abend skatero


----------



## Skatero (23. August 2009)

Nichts los hier.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nichts los hier.


joa...
es läuft apocalypto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa...
> es läuft apocalypto
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der film is goil ^^ achja.. hier irgendwer ne idee zu meinem mp3 player problem?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der film is goil ^^ achja.. hier irgendwer ne idee zu meinem mp3 player problem?


im inet nachm modell googlen, gucken, obs die probleme öfter gibt mit dem ding im notfall zum händler gehen...


----------



## Skatero (23. August 2009)

Auf VIVA kommt Futurama. :O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. August 2009)

ach doch ein parr da ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> im inet nachm modell googlen, gucken, obs die probleme öfter gibt mit dem ding im notfall zum händler gehen...



ok ich guck direkt ma nach =) danke ^^


----------



## Aero_one (23. August 2009)

apocalypto ? 
Hört sich verdächtig nach nem Low-Budget Film von irgendeinem deutschen Sender an ...

Da lob ich mir doch Die Hard 1&2 =P


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> apocalypto ?
> Hört sich verdächtig nach nem Low-Budget Film von irgendeinem deutschen Sender an ...


ist das ironie oder kennst den film echt net?


----------



## Skatero (23. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> apocalypto ?
> Hört sich verdächtig nach nem Low-Budget Film von irgendeinem deutschen Sender an ...
> 
> Da lob ich mir doch Die Hard 1&2 =P


Ja zum Glück kommt Futurama und danach American Dad.


----------



## Aero_one (23. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist das ironie oder kennst den film echt net?


Ich bitte dich ... das hier ist das Buffed Forum.
Wenn ich hier etwas ironisches schreibe, kommt ein (/ironie) dahinter ...

Oder ... ... war Apocalypto der Film von Mel Gibson mit diesen Inkas oder Azteken ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich ... das hier ist das Buffed Forum.
> Wenn ich hier etwas ironisches schreibe, kommt ein (/ironie) dahinter ...
> 
> Oder ... ... war Apocalypto der Film von Mel Gibson mit diesen Inkas oder Azteken ?



jop


----------



## Aero_one (23. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jop


Hmm kk ...

Kein Wunder, das ich mich nicht mehr an den Film erinnere... ich verdränge schlechte Erinnerungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Hmm kk ...
> 
> Kein Wunder, das ich mich nicht mehr an den Film erinnere... ich verdränge schlechte Erinnerungen
> 
> ...



der film is geil ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. August 2009)

der film is lolig ^^


----------



## Tidys (24. August 2009)

Sehe grade die Wiederholung,aber finde den total langweilig.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. August 2009)

ich fand den irgendwie komisch


----------



## RomanGV1 (24. August 2009)

Hallo Freunde der Nacht^^

Gute nacht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. August 2009)

Gute nacht Wünsche ich Roman^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. August 2009)

so bi ndan mal 2 stunden schlafen xD allen noch viel spaß^^


----------



## dacarl (24. August 2009)

Es wird spät am Morgen jetzt und deshalb mach ich einen Abstecher ins Ruhenest, Guta nacht und guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/9098

NEEEEIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Böses Ubisoft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. August 2009)

razyl, ich hab hier vllt was für deine sig: http://www.studentomat.de/rss2gif/


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> razyl, ich hab hier vllt was für deine sig: http://www.studentomat.de/rss2gif/


Hm, nett *bastel*
Danke Trolli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend Skatero


----------



## riesentrolli (24. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, nett *bastel*
> Danke Trolli
> 
> 
> ...


npnp. hab da selbst lang genug nahc gesucht^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. August 2009)

Nabend =)


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> npnp. hab da selbst lang genug nahc gesucht^^


So, aber irgendwie hab ich noch ein Problem mit den Farben :S



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend =)


Abend Schweinchen, deine Sig geht net :<


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend =)


Nabend Jigsaw puzzle


----------



## Aero_one (24. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/9098
> 
> NEEEEIN
> 
> ...



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooez ...
So ein mist -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (24. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, aber irgendwie hab ich noch ein Problem mit den Farben :S
> 
> 
> Abend Schweinchen, deine Sig geht net :<


das sollte eigtl nich sooo schwer sein XD


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Schweinchen, deine Sig geht net :<



Habs vergessen zu löschen. Wollte eig was ausprobieren aber hat nicht geklappt :[


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das sollte eigtl nich sooo schwer sein XD


Die Farben einstellen nicht, nur ob rot/schwarz, schwarz/rot, weiß/schwarz, schwarz/weiß :<


----------



## riesentrolli (24. August 2009)

ich hab übrigens ne mandelentzündung. *in den thread hust* *leute ansteck*


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab übrigens ne mandelentzündung. *in den thread hust* *leute ansteck*


Böser Trolli, das macht man doch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (24. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab übrigens ne mandelentzündung. *in den thread hust* *leute ansteck*


Seit wann ist denn ne Mandelentzündung sharebar ? 

Naja ... solang's keine Schweinegrippe ist ...


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab übrigens ne mandelentzündung. *in den thread hust* *leute ansteck*


*Gesichtsmaske anzieh* 
/tar riesentrolli
/lol


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

Hm, hm, irgendwie klappt das mit den RSS Feed grad net :< Zumindest auf buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Seit wann ist denn ne Mandelentzündung sharebar ?
> 
> Naja ... solang's keine Schweinegrippe ist ...


seitdem es ne bakterielle infektion is würd ich sagen


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> seitdem es ne bakterielle infektion is würd ich sagen


Das war Patch 1.3 oder? :O


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, hm, irgendwie klappt das mit den RSS Feed grad net :< Zumindest auf buffed.de
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok, merke gerade, dass die Sig an sich nur den neuen Blognamen zeigt, aber nicht darauf verlinkt, warum auch immer...



riesentrolli schrieb:


> seitdem es ne bakterielle infektion is würd ich sagen


Pah, warum bekommst du auch sowas?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. August 2009)

Abönd ^^


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abönd ^^


Abend Blade Cyrus


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. August 2009)

Lilly beobachtet uns   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *sich versteck*


----------



## Blutbeton (24. August 2009)

Abendi hat hier war ein paar Orks vorbei huschen sehen? heidewitzka die haben mein Gold ja haben die alles


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Lilly beobachtet uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lilly ist zahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Blutbeton schrieb:


> Abendi hat hier war ein paar Orks vorbei huschen sehen? heidewitzka die haben mein Gold ja haben die alles


Ja, die sind dort vorne Links abgebogen!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Blade Cyrus



Danke Razyl =)


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2009)

Blutbeton schrieb:


> Abendi hat hier war ein paar Orks vorbei huschen sehen? heidewitzka die haben mein Gold ja haben die alles


Sie sind da lang. Sie haben irgendas über einen dummen Gobbo gesagt.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok, merke gerade, dass die Sig an sich nur den neuen Blognamen zeigt, aber nicht darauf verlinkt, warum auch immer...
> [...]


standardmäßig is n redirect link drunter. udn der funzt bei dir auch


Razyl schrieb:


> [...]
> Pah, warum bekommst du auch sowas?


scheiß immunsystem


----------



## Blutbeton (24. August 2009)

*Knüppel raus holt* danki Razyl sind bestimmt dort in der Kneipe. Wenn Gold zurück habe jaaaa dann machen wir teili teili *rauchwolke und weg*


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> standardmäßig is n redirect link drunter. udn der funzt bei dir auch
> 
> scheiß immunsystem


1. Ja der Link ist drunter, führt aber nur zur Hauptseite des Blogs
2. Kauf dir ein neues



Blutbeton schrieb:


> *Knüppel raus holt* danki Razyl sind bestimmt dort in der Kneipe. Wenn Gold zurück habe jaaaa dann machen wir teili teili *rauchwolke und weg*


Wir haben nen RP´ler hier \o/


----------



## riesentrolli (24. August 2009)

rp saugt!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. August 2009)

Schaut alle blöde an Und Trudelt in die kneipe *bir bitte*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. August 2009)

Kann man das Format eines Gifs ändern ohne spezielle Programme?


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> rp saugt!


Noja, in HDRO gehts...



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Schaut alle blöde an Und Trudelt in die kneipe *bir bitte*


Lern schreiben! *flame*


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> rp saugt!



rp is dufte =/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noja, in HDRO gehts...
> 
> 
> Lern schreiben! *flame*



Doof Schau Und razyl Hau


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Doof Schau Und razyl Hau


Er schreibt alle Wörter am Anfang groß außer meinen Namen...
...
...
...


----------



## riesentrolli (24. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Kann man das Format eines Gifs ändern ohne spezielle Programme?


die größe oder das format also zb von .gif in .jpg?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. August 2009)

Brauche immer noch eine Antwort ...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> die größe oder das format also zb von .gif in .jpg?



Sorry falsch gesagt. Meinte die Grösse ändern.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Sorry falsch gesagt. Meinte die Grösse ändern.


das dürfte nur mit entsprechendem prog gehen


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2009)

Ich verabschiede mich dann mal...
Bye, und lasst mir den Thread ganz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich dann mal...
> Bye, und lasst mir den Thread ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gn8 Razyl.

Und was meinst du mit entsprechendem Program?
Hätte zb Photoshop aber erst 1-2x für 10 min ausprobiert...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er schreibt alle Wörter am Anfang groß außer meinen Namen...
> ...
> ...
> ...



Oh verzei Mir Razylein Dan werde ich dicht groß mal schreiben


----------



## riesentrolli (24. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Gn8 Razyl.
> 
> Und was meinst du mit entsprechendem Program?
> Hätte zb Photoshop aber erst 1-2x für 10 min ausprobiert...


durchforste ps tuts^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. August 2009)

Phuuu ne ich durchsuche jetzt nicht 100te Tuts für ein Gif...
Gabs nicht mal einen User, der Sigs und Avas auf Anfrage erstellt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

Guten abend


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Guten abend



Hi


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

Gibts was neues?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. August 2009)

Abend dem neuen da ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. August 2009)

abend zusammen^^

gott ich will zurück nach England -.-
keine stunde am rechner gehockt, und schon 5 neue Schnakenstiche  ...echt zum kotzen


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2009)

Guten Abend die Damen und Herren


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Damen und Herren


Hallo White-Frost


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hallo White-Frost


Na wie gehts dir so


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Na wie gehts dir so


Mir gehts gut und dir?

Edit

Ich geh dann mal offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. August 2009)

Hm Noch wer da? =/


----------



## Noxiel (24. August 2009)

Der Wächter über Moral und Anstand ist noch da.... zählt das?


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2009)

Ich hät mich ja jetz nich als Wächter von Moral und Anstand bezeichnet aber wen du meinst


----------



## Noxiel (24. August 2009)

Du musst deine Qualitäten nur erkennen, das ist alles.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. August 2009)

hm ja okay das zählt ^^


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du musst deine Qualitäten nur erkennen, das ist alles.


Hät meine Qualitäten ja eher im Bereich Sarkasmus und Zynismus gelegt aber wen du das sagst glaub ich dir das mal


----------



## Noxiel (24. August 2009)

Sarkasmus und Ironie haben ja fast alle hier im Board gemietet, wirkliche Meister ihres Faches kannst du aber an einer Hand abzählen. Von Dir habe ich mir da aber noch kein Bild machen können.

Sag doch mal was zynisches/sarkastisches....


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2009)

Langweilig... haut euch gefälligst die Köppe ein, ich will unterhalten werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Langweilig... haut euch gefälligst die Köppe ein, ich will unterhalten werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*BladeDragonGX Haut Selor Den Kopf ein*


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sarkasmus und Ironie haben ja fast alle hier im Board gemietet, wirkliche Meister ihres Faches kannst du aber an einer Hand abzählen. Von Dir habe ich mir da aber noch kein Bild machen können.
> 
> Sag doch mal was zynisches/sarkastisches....


Och da bräucht ich erst ne Vorlage zu hmm Razyl is Leider schon off gegangen mhh der haut in sehr häufigen abständen Sachen und Einstellungen raus über die ich gut herziehen kann hmm.... obwohls bei ihm mittlerweile keinen Spass mehr macht weil er zu nem sturen Esel geworden is und nimmer drauf eingeht =/ Mir is langweilig ihr dürft mich Unterhalten. Wie war euer Tag den so


----------



## Noxiel (24. August 2009)

@Selor
Achja, erstmal reinkommen, die Schuhe nicht abtreten und gleich stänkern. Wie?


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> @Selor
> Achja, erstmal reinkommen, die Schuhe nicht abtreten und gleich stänkern. Wie?



Natürlich... ich bitte dich... pff... als ob ich mich niederem Volke gefällig zeige...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (24. August 2009)

Wenn das mal nicht eine gesunde Einstellung ist. Löblich löblich.


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Natürlich... ich bitte dich... pff... als ob ich mich niederem Volke gefällig zeige...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also is man als Student im höheren Volk? Hach dann hab ichs ja entgegen der Meinung einiger doch noch zu was gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Natürlich... ich bitte dich... pff... als ob ich mich niederem Volke gefällig zeige...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay sage ich ma so *ey willste stress*

LoL ^^


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

** Keule unter dem Tisch hervorzieh und Selor Kiith über den Schädel zieh** So? Axh nee, wir sollen uns ja die Schädel einhauen! **haut sich mit der Keule selbst auf den Schädel und nuschelt unterm Tisch hervor** Scho?


----------



## Lobiño (24. August 2009)

Moi boas noites! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zurück von der Gamescom. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. August 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> Moi boas noites!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da wollte ich eigentlich auch hin =(


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn das mal nicht eine gesunde Einstellung ist. Löblich löblich.



So kann man sich wirklich viel Streß ersparen und meine Haut wirkt nicht so angegriffen...



Soladra schrieb:


> ** Keule unter dem Tisch hervorzieh und Selor Kiith über den Schädel zieh** So? Axh nee, wir sollen uns ja die Schädel einhauen! **haut sich mit der Keule selbst auf den Schädel und nuschelt unterm Tisch hervor** Scho?



Ich hatte zwar nicht nach einem Hofnarren gerufen... aber meineswegs... bitte...


----------



## White-Frost (24. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Da wollte ich eigentlich auch hin =(


Hatte auch überlegt hinzufahren aber das Wochenende davor erst Summerbreeze dachte ich mir muss nich Wochenende drauf gleich wieder Zugfahren und unterwegs^^


----------



## Lobiño (25. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Da wollte ich eigentlich auch hin =(



Es war ganz lustig, aber viel konnte man da eh nicht machen. Es waren einfach zu viele Leute da...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. August 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> Es war ganz lustig, aber viel konnte man da eh nicht machen. Es waren einfach zu viele Leute da...



HeHe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Och da bräucht ich erst ne Vorlage zu hmm Razyl is Leider schon off gegangen mhh der haut in sehr häufigen abständen Sachen und Einstellungen raus über die ich gut herziehen kann hmm.... obwohls bei ihm mittlerweile keinen Spass mehr macht weil er zu nem sturen Esel geworden is und nimmer drauf eingeht =/


Ich bin also nur deine Sarkasmusvorlage? Go away *random böses Wort*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. August 2009)

abend ^^


----------



## Crackmack (25. August 2009)

Seas


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Seas


Ihgitt ein Crackmack!


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. August 2009)

aloha


----------



## Lillyan (25. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Rexo (25. August 2009)

_Nabend alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:ist es normal das mein I-net auf Buffed total langsma is und ab und zu ausfahlt muss dan route rneustarten :/_


----------



## Skatero (25. August 2009)

Nabend
 666


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

Bam 24/50 Murlocs gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

Boah dieses gelagge ><


----------



## Rexo (25. August 2009)

_wa shat da smit den Murloc´s auf sich?? hab bis jetzt 1 :/ und das durch zufahl_


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. August 2009)

AHHHHH !!! hab mich grad voll erschreckt =O buffed is gemein >_< die hätten einen ja wenigstens mal warnen können das da auf solche space marine murlocs aufploppen^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. August 2009)

Ich bin nicht Wichtig *WEIN*


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. August 2009)

w00t?

naja bin ma weg mein i-net spinnt was rum =/ so macht das keinen spaß gute nacht euch allen


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

So ich geh dann mal schlafen, Nacht euch


----------



## Vanth1 (25. August 2009)

Guten abend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. August 2009)

Abend =(


----------



## Vanth1 (25. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend =(


was ist los?


----------



## Skatero (25. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich geh dann mal schlafen, Nacht euch


Nacht


Vanth schrieb:


> Guten abend


Abend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> was ist los?



Nix Nix =(


----------



## Vanth1 (25. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nix Nix =(


Okay...dachte jetz wegen smiley..naja egal


----------



## Falathrim (25. August 2009)

Miley Cyrus hat seinen Antrag abgelehnt? o.0


----------



## Vanth1 (25. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Miley Cyrus hat seinen Antrag abgelehnt? o.0


Dan würd ich aber auch heulen !


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. August 2009)

nabend hier hab ma ne info gelesen das es BWL wieder geben wir als 85 er ini 
und die  letzten raids von cataclysm sollen es wieder 40ger raids geben 
das macht wieder fun


----------



## Falathrim (25. August 2009)

Und was interessieren uns in Nachtschwärmer die ollen News über Cataclysm, die in den letzten 4 Tagen zum Abwinken diskutiert wurden?


----------



## Lobiño (25. August 2009)

Moi boas noites! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern ganz vergessen "Tschüß" zu sagen...

Edit: Ich suche gerade die Murlocs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was macht ihr gerade?


----------



## Falathrim (25. August 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> Edit: Ich suche gerade die Murlocs.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mich aufs schlafen vorbereiten nach 6 sterbenslangweiligen Stunden Nichtstun -.-


----------



## Lobiño (25. August 2009)

Hehehe. ^^


----------



## Skatero (25. August 2009)

Ich geh mal offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. August 2009)

nein sie hat nicht abgelehnt =(


----------



## Falathrim (25. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> nein sie hat nicht abgelehnt =(


Sie hat dich ignoriert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. August 2009)

nope auch nicht


----------



## Falathrim (25. August 2009)

Was dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. August 2009)

Nix =)


----------



## Falathrim (26. August 2009)

Aso...
dann geh ich schlafen, nachti.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. August 2009)

dan mal Gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (26. August 2009)

abend noch jemand da?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. August 2009)

job der blade also me is noch da ^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. August 2009)

guten morgen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (26. August 2009)

hey ich bin auch noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. August 2009)

doch noch so 1 bis 2 leute da wuhey ^^


----------



## Lobiño (26. August 2009)

ja was denkst du denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. August 2009)

Tagchen.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (26. August 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tagchen.



moin


----------



## Zonalar (26. August 2009)

Wasn hier los?


----------



## Lobiño (26. August 2009)

Nücks. ^^ Langeweile und wir sind nicht müde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2009)

/me setzt seine Fahne "Ich beanspruche dieses Land im Namen von mir!"


----------



## Lobiño (26. August 2009)

Wa wa wa wa wa waaaas? Niemaaaaaaaals!!! Nicht solange ich hier noch da bin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> Wa wa wa wa wa waaaas? Niemaaaaaaaals!!! Nicht solange ich hier noch da bin!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*niederstech* Revolution gibt es bei mir nicht!


----------



## Lobiño (26. August 2009)

Was heißt hier Revolution? Wir führen einen harte Bürgerkrieg, in dem nur ich als Sieger hervorgehen werde, denn das Volk siegt immer!


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> Was heißt hier Revolution? Wir führen einen harte Bürgerkrieg, in dem nur ich als Sieger hervorgehen werde, denn das Volk siegt immer!



Am Arsch! Wenns nötig ist bomb ich eure Hintern mit ein paar Neutronen weg!


----------



## Lobiño (26. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Am Arsch! Wenns nötig ist bomb ich eure Hintern mit ein paar Neutronen weg!



Du bist voll der Poser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Versuchs doch. Dann bleibt aber von deinem Arsch selbst nicht mehr viel übrig.


----------



## Lobiño (26. August 2009)

Anscheinend hat deine Drohung mir Angst gemacht und zeigt ihre Wirkung. Ich geh dann nämlich mal ins Bett. Du magst vielleicht die Schlacht gewonnen haben, den Krieg aber noch lange nicht!

Gute Nacht euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (26. August 2009)

wenn sich 2 areiten freut sich der dritte und absofort ist dies mein land und hier gelten meine gesetze


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> Du bist voll der Poser!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Lobiño schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat deine Drohung mir Angst gemacht und zeigt ihre Wirkung. Ich geh dann nämlich mal ins Bett. Du magst vielleicht die Schlacht gewonnen haben, den Krieg aber noch lange nicht!
> 
> Gute Nacht euch!
> 
> ...



Ich hab nur noch andere Sachen zu tun!



shartas schrieb:


> wenn sich 2 areiten freut sich der dritte und absofort ist dies mein land und hier gelten meine gesetze



Von wegen! KRIEG!


----------



## shartas (26. August 2009)

pah du kommst zuspät meine armee von getreuen ist unbesiegbar


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2009)

shartas schrieb:


> pah du kommst zuspät meine armee von getreuen ist unbesiegbar



/me drückt auf den Rote Materie Knopf 

Sag das Mrs. Schwarzes Loch!


----------



## shartas (26. August 2009)

nagut hast gewonnen *beleidigt die weiße fahne schwenkt



tante edith was machen wir morgen aben?
das selbe wie jeden abend shartas wir werden selors herrschaft an uns reißen MUHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

Guten Abend \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

nabend


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2009)

Nabend Untertanen!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. August 2009)

guten abend ^^


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nabend


Nabend



Selor schrieb:


> Nabend Untertanen!


So schon gar nicht!



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> guten abend ^^


Abend Blade


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

alles fit bei euch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

Joa schon irgendwie =)


----------



## Falathrim (26. August 2009)

moinsen


----------



## Vanth1 (26. August 2009)

Schönen guten abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa schon irgendwie =)



na das is doch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> na das is doch gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DER Lachmann lacht :X
Wie gehts dir so? ^-^


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> DER Lachmann lacht :X
> Wie gehts dir so? ^-^



ich hätt ja fast gelacht aber da ich diesen witz fast täglich höre is mir da nichmehr zum lachen zu mute =/

ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur bis auf eins... morgen ist schule *döndöndöööön*


----------



## Aero_one (26. August 2009)

Ich wünsche mir eine Apparatur die mir den Bauch massiert, um die Verdauung zu erleichtern wenn ich zuviel gegessen habe ...

Meine Freundin verweigert sich dieser Aufgabe wie ich grade auf Nachfrage festellen musste =/


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ganz gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Freust dich schon auf die Schule? hrhr


----------



## White-Frost (26. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Meine Freundin verweigert sich dieser Aufgabe wie ich grade auf Nachfrage festellen musste =/


Immerhin redet deine Freundin mit dir und meldet sich nich von einer Nacht auf die andere jetz 4 Tage schon nicht mehr.....

Guten Abend miteinander


----------



## Vanth1 (26. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Immerhin redet deine Freundin mit dir und meldet sich nich von einer Nacht auf die andere jetz 4 Tage schon nicht mehr.....
> 
> Guten Abend miteinander


Was hasten böses gemacht?
Schon versucht vor ihrer Haustür mit ner Rose oder whatever zu stehen?


----------



## Aero_one (26. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> [...]
> Schon versucht vor ihrer Haustür mit ner Rose oder whatever zu stehen?



...vergiss dann aber bitte nicht die extra große Schachtel Klischee


----------



## White-Frost (26. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Was hasten böses gemacht?
> Schon versucht vor ihrer Haustür mit ner Rose oder whatever zu stehen?


Des is es ja hab gar nix gemacht
Is ne Fernbeziehung leider nich so einfach
Hat se ja öfter das se mal irgendwie schlechte Stimmung kriegt nich anredbar is aber nich 4 tage lang sondern vielleicht mal n halben Tag lang hmm.... vllt. hat se ja nen anderen und hat deswegen handy aus und is nich erreichbar oder keinen bock mehr und zu feige es mir zu sagen oder es is ihr was passiert oder oder oder.....
Und was gibts bei euch so neues


----------



## Vanth1 (26. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Des is es ja hab gar nix gemacht
> Is ne Fernbeziehung leider nich so einfach
> Hat se ja öfter das se mal irgendwie schlechte Stimmung kriegt nich anredbar is aber nich 4 tage lang sondern vielleicht mal n halben Tag lang hmm.... vllt. hat se ja nen anderen und hat deswegen handy aus und is nich erreichbar oder keinen bock mehr und zu feige es mir zu sagen oder es is ihr was passiert oder oder oder.....
> Und was gibts bei euch so neues


ei...fernbeziehung aso....

nichts neues,warten bis schule am montag wieder anfängt...


> ...vergiss dann aber bitte nicht die extra große Schachtel Klischee


hast ne bessere idee ?Ausserdem klappts,also psss....


----------



## Kronas (26. August 2009)

hallöle


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. August 2009)

Ich muss hier ja echt ma bissen aktiver werden O_o


----------



## Aero_one (26. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> [...]
> Und was gibts bei euch so neues


Bauchschmerzen ...
Hauptsächlich aufgrund von zu hohem Chilli Konsum ....


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> hast ne bessere idee ?Ausserdem klappts,also psss....


Das klappt in Filmen, jap da hast du recht



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich muss hier ja echt ma bissen aktiver werden O_o


Wieso?


----------



## Skatero (26. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Bauchschmerzen ...
> Hauptsächlich aufgrund von zu hohem Chilli Konsum ....


Zu viel Chilli geht nicht. <3 Tabasco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend


----------



## Vanth1 (26. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das klappt in Filmen, jap da hast du recht


Da redet jetz einer mit besonders viel ahnung,hab ich recht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetz hab ich lust auf Chili,ich geh mir mal ne Pizza machen ...


----------



## Skatero (26. August 2009)

Mir ist schlecht. Schat euch nicht den Abholzung des Regenwaldesthread an. *würg*


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Freust dich schon auf die Schule? hrhr



ehmm ja 10te klasse =/ das is kacke unser lehrer redet viel zu schnell man is noch bei a und der isschon bei q


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. August 2009)

weil ihr hier ja Schreibt wie die wilden


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mir ist schlecht. Schat euch nicht den Abholzung des Regenwaldesthread an. *würg*


zu spät.... einfach nur krank


----------



## Vanth1 (26. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mir ist schlecht. Schat euch nicht den Abholzung des Regenwaldesthread an. *würg*


Das hat er bestimmt von rotten.com oder de.
Das ist echt wiederlich....


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Da redet jetz einer mit besonders viel ahnung,hab ich recht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jep, 100 Punkte für den Kandidaten.



DER schrieb:


> ehmm ja 10te klasse =/ das is kacke unser lehrer redet viel zu schnell man is noch bei a und der isschon bei q


Naja, ich bin nun 11. und irgendwie ist der Anfang noch leicht...


----------



## Skatero (26. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ehmm ja 10te klasse =/ das is kacke unser lehrer redet viel zu schnell man is noch bei a und der isschon bei q


Ich bin jetzt auch im 10. Schuljahr. Definitiv das beste Schuljahr von allen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jep, 100 Punkte für den Kandidaten.
> 
> 
> Naja, ich bin nun 11. und irgendwie ist der Anfang noch leicht...


11. ist ja auch easy


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Freust dich schon auf die Schule? hrhr



ehmm ja 10te klasse =/ das is kacke unser lehrer redet viel zu schnell man is noch bei a und der is schon bei z O_o oder er schweift wieder in seine erinerungen ab^^ ohne scheiß wir waren letztens in geschichte bei der DDR und der hat dann 30 minuten davon erzählt wie er ma zu der zeit der DDR da war und was er da alles gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. August 2009)

Bohr Wie ich Noch Bis zum 3.9 Ferien Habe xD Und dan aufs OSZ *angst*


----------



## Vanth1 (26. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 11. ist ja auch easy


ich komm jetz in die elfte,viele meiner Freunde die die Klasse hinter sich haben,sagen auch sie sei leicht und im ersten Halbjahr brauch man sich nicht sonderlich anstrengen?


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 11. ist ja auch easy


Nicht zwingend... unser Mathe lehrer ist total beschissen
"Na hoffentlich werden eure Kinder nicht genauso dämlich wie Ihr" - sowas direkt in der Anfangsstunde... jep nice



DER schrieb:


> ehmm ja 10te klasse =/ das is kacke unser lehrer redet viel zu schnell man is noch bei a und der is schon bei *z* O_o oder er schweift wieder in seine erinerungen ab^^ ohne scheiß wir waren letztens in geschichte bei der DDR und der hat dann 30 minuten davon erzählt wie er ma zu der zeit der DDR da war und was er da alles gemacht hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eben wars noch q :<



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bohr Wie ich Noch Bis zum 3.9 Ferien Habe xD Und dan aufs OSZ *angst*


HAHA!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. August 2009)

Leichte schmerzen im Kopf Hmpf


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend... unser Mathe lehrer ist total beschissen
> "Na hoffentlich werden eure Kinder nicht genauso dämlich wie Ihr" - sowas direkt in der Anfangsstunde... jep nice


na und? das ist halt lehrerpech, vom stoff her ist die 11. nicht wirklich schwer


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eben wars noch q :<



muhahahaha ich bin halt flexibel


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

> Wie nun bekannt wurde, ist es im Vereinigten Königreich theoretisch legal, dass Erwachsenen-Spiele an Jugendliche verkauft werden können. Denn ein entsprechendes Gesetz aus dem Jahre 1984 besitzt nach Fehlern der damaligen Regierung keine Rechtsgültigkeit. Der so genannte Video Recordings Act wurde nicht an die europäischen Kommission weitergeleitet, obwohl dies die EU-Statuten erforderten.


Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (26. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bohr Wie ich Noch Bis zum 3.9 Ferien Habe xD Und dan aufs OSZ *angst*


Boah wie ich noch bis zum 30.9 frei habe und das dann seit 4 Monaten =P


----------



## Aero_one (26. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bohr Wie ich Noch Bis zum 3.9 Ferien Habe xD [...]


Ich überbiete mit 6.1.10



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Leichte schmerzen im Kopf Hmpf


Paracetamol oder Aspirin bewirken da kleine Wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na und? das ist halt lehrerpech, vom stoff her ist die 11. nicht wirklich schwer


Bio find ich bisher schon ein wenig verwirrend... zumindest von den ganzen beschissenen Fachnamen >< Aber sonst naja... mal sehen wie es am Ende wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> HAHA!



Wiso?

Ich habe angst aufs osz Zu gehn :>

Wie Ihr alle doof seid -.-


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wie Ihr alle doof seid -.-


Cool, weil ich dich auslache, sind gleich alle doof *fg*


----------



## Vanth1 (26. August 2009)

Auf die 1.. freu mich mich auchn bisschen,endlich während pausen und freistunden schule verlassen!WUHUUU


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wie Ihr alle doof seid -.-


wie du gleich schmollst ahaha


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Cool, weil ich dich auslache, sind gleich alle doof *fg*



Ne weil alle Fast bis 2010 Frei haben -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bio find ich bisher schon ein wenig verwirrend... zumindest von den ganzen beschissenen Fachnamen >< Aber sonst naja... mal sehen wie es am Ende wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und ich find die 10te schon schwer :<


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie du gleich schmollst ahaha


Such dir einen neuen Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Auf die 1.. freu mich mich auchn bisschen,endlich während pausen und freistunden schule verlassen!WUHUUU


ahahaha xD


----------



## Aero_one (26. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> [...]
> Wie Ihr alle doof seid -.-


Wieso denn alle ?
Das ist diskriminierend ... ich habe dir nichts getan


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne weil alle Fast bis 2010 Frei haben -.-


Ich hab seit über 3 Wochen wieder schule... Brille hat auch wieder Schule, andere fangen demnächst wieder an...
Also von ALLE kann hier mal gar nicht die Rede sein!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. August 2009)

ja okay dann Reduziere ich mich halt auf VIELE Besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja okay dann Reduziere ich mich halt auf VIELE Besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, ich sehe nur einen der bis 2010 Ferien hat...


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja okay dann Reduziere ich mich halt auf VIELE Besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoMyuUWlxpE


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoMyuUWlxpE






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die mortal combat version von dem gegen seine mutter und seinen brudersind so geil


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meinst du nicht diesen kleine votze typ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> meinst du nicht diesen kleine votze typ?



nene schon den felix^^ das video wo der seine mutter wegmosht gibts noch in einer mortal combat version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

Ich präsentiere nun weltexklusiv den neuen Superhelden:
*SuperBrille!*


----------



## Kremlin (26. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> meinst du nicht diesen kleine votze typ?



Nein er meint das.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Nein er meint das.



jep xDDD ich kann nichtmehr das is zugeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Nein er meint das.


hm aso.
das mit dem bruder hat mich aber gewundert, weil soweit ich weiss hat der keinen


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich präsentiere nun weltexklusiv den neuen Superhelden:
> *SuperBrille!*



tha fuck?!



Grüne schrieb:


> hm aso.
> das mit dem bruder hat mich aber gewundert, weil soweit ich weiss hat der keinen



kann auch sein das ich mich geiirt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es gibt noch so ne super nanny mortal combat version wo ein junge sich mit seinem bruder schlägt

*post counter push*


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tha fuck?!


Heilige die Brille!


----------



## afrael (26. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heilige die Brille!


... oô


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heilige die Brille!



ok...*sonnenbrille nehm und anbet*


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ... oô


Guck net so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> ok...*sonnenbrille nehm und anbet*


Nein nein, heilige den User "Grüne Brille"!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein nein, heilige den User "Grüne Brille"!



achso...*schrein für grüne brille aufbau*


*grüne brille anbet*


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> achso...*schrein für grüne brille aufbau*
> 
> 
> *grüne brille anbet*


Na also! 
Huldigt unseren neuen Gott *gg*


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2009)

hm mal so nebenbei... wo ist egtl tabu? o_O


----------



## Aero_one (26. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> [...]
> *grüne brille anbet*


Wie gut das andere Leute dafür schon Gebete geschrieben haben ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

grüni??? ich brauch noch ein haar von dir damit mein anbeten auch was bringt... voodoo und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm mal so nebenbei... wo ist egtl tabu? o_O


Ach bist du vergesslich..
der ist im Urlaub in Amerika... besucht Obama


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

yey schon 602 beiträge ich bin so kuhl


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> grüni??? ich brauch noch ein haar von dir damit mein anbeten auch was bringt... voodoo und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


heute mache ich das vodoo examen, wecke meine grusligen hooligan-ahnen!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. August 2009)

Dreck is mir Lw


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> heute mache ich das vodoo examen, wecke meine grusligen hooligan-ahnen!



O_o kay..


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach bist du vergesslich..
> der ist im Urlaub in Amerika... besucht Obama


ahja



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dreck is mir Lw


iss farbe



DER schrieb:


> O_o kay..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmR1_4yzzkU


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

bin ma weg muß noch hausaufgaben machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nacht euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ grüni aaahhh kk


----------



## White-Frost (26. August 2009)

Depri, gelangweilt und angekotzt

Ich gestatte euch mich zu unterhalten


----------



## Skatero (26. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Depri, gelangweilt und angekotzt
> 
> Ich gestatte euch mich zu unterhalten


Igitt.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Depri, gelangweilt und angekotzt
> 
> Ich gestatte euch mich zu unterhalten



Bist ja genau so drauf wie ich Nur Depri stimmt nicht ^^


----------



## Aero_one (26. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Depri, gelangweilt und angekotzt
> [...]


Tödliche Mischung ...


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bist ja genau so drauf wie ich Nur Depri stimmt nicht ^^


Doch du bist Depri, weil dich MIley net mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch du bist Depri, weil dich MIley net mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weist du ja gar nicht =)


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Weist du ja gar nicht =)


Sie ist amerikanerin, reich und berühmt
Du bist deutscher, nicht so reich wie sie und auch net so berühmt

3 Wunderbare Sachen die net passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Weist du ja gar nicht =)


sie kennt dich nicht.
und wenn sies tun würde, würde sie dich wsl nicht mögen oder du sie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. August 2009)

Wen Ihr Wüstet :x Mohahha Ich bin aber jetzt Ma still


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wen Ihr Wüstet :x Mohahha Ich bin aber jetzt Ma still


Sie hat dir über Twitter eine runtergehauen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wen Ihr Wüstet


ja, wenn wir *wüsten...* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, wenn wir *wüsten...*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Brille, der Rechtschreibfanatiker \o/


----------



## Skatero (26. August 2009)

Dann bleibt nichts ganz.


----------



## Skatero (26. August 2009)

-.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. August 2009)

Mir ist Komisch Dabei das ich an dem Tag in die Schule gehen Muss Also Die schule für mich wieder anfängt an dem Final Destination 4 Raus kommt :>


----------



## Kremlin (26. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mir ist Komisch Dabei das ich an dem Tag in die Schule gehen Muss Also Die schule für mich wieder anfängt an dem Final Destination 4 Raus kommt :>



Es kommt ein 4. Teil?!


----------



## Skatero (26. August 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Es kommt ein 4. Teil?!


sogar 3D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. August 2009)

Gerade Teil 1 Schau =3


----------



## DonnieB (26. August 2009)

Nabend
bin neu hier und hab mir einiges hier durch gelesen und denke hier bin ich richtig bei euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Tach mal


----------



## Skatero (26. August 2009)

DonnieB schrieb:


> Nabend
> bin neu hier und hab mir einiges hier durch gelesen und denke hier bin ich richtig bei euch
> 
> 
> ...


Äh vielleicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmaknzSZSCE...feature=related


----------



## DonnieB (26. August 2009)

Mag zwar die alten Nintendo Klassiker aber i brauch noch keine GN8 Geschichte


----------



## White-Frost (26. August 2009)

Dub dub redet mal über was bevor ich auf dumme gedanken komme


----------



## Skatero (26. August 2009)

DonnieB schrieb:


> Mag zwar die alten Nintendo Klassiker aber i brauch noch keine GN8 Geschichte


Es war für den ganzen Thread gedacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und eine Gutenachtgeschichte ist doch immer gut.


----------



## DonnieB (26. August 2009)

Keine Ahnung was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (26. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> [...]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmaknzSZSCE...feature=related


Die...Dinosaurier...sprechen...
Wahnsinn !


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. August 2009)

i lold ^^


----------



## Skatero (26. August 2009)

Ich geh mal offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Falathrim (26. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich geh mal offline.
> 
> Gute Nacht


Ich wohl auch, nacht.


----------



## Rexo (26. August 2009)

_Nabend alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. August 2009)

Nacht ihr beiden Und hallo du einer ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. August 2009)

ich sach auch ma tach


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. August 2009)

Abend Terror ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. August 2009)

puhh hier is ja nich soviel los ^^
ich geh ma pennen

gute nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. August 2009)

Gute nacht Terror


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. August 2009)

wer alles ist den noch WaCH


----------



## Grimmjow19 (27. August 2009)

isch bin wach und schaue mir animes an huiuiui


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. August 2009)

Icke Bin noch wach ^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (27. August 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> http://wishboneclover.typepad.com/photos/u...8/21/bleach.jpg
> 
> *poke*



Infinite Ryvius 4/26 

schönes bleichmittel


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2009)

\o/

Abend


----------



## Ykon (27. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nabend



Da wollte ich einmal der erste, um 21:00 sein und es wurde mir zu nichte gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Da wollte ich einmal der erste, um 21:00 sein und es wurde mir zu nichte gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haaaah...ich hab 3 minuten im antwort bereich verbracht und sofot um 21:00 auf antworten gedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> haaaah...ich hab 3 minuten im antwort bereich verbracht und sofot um 21:00 auf antworten gedrückt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bah, so ein Nerd...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (27. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> haaaah...ich hab 3 minuten im antwort bereich verbracht und sofot um 21:00 auf antworten gedrückt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



... wär mir eindeutig zu viel Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. August 2009)

Guten Abend Wnüschän nicht


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bah, so ein Nerd...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nöööö mir war nur langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ykon schrieb:


> ... wär mir eindeutig zu viel Arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



3 minuten zu warten? mhhkay ^^


----------



## Ykon (27. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 3 minuten zu warten? mhhkay ^^




Wenn es darum geht, der erste zu sein, der um 21:00 Uhr postet, wären 3 Minuten eindeutig zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber mal sehen, wie es morgen ausschaut ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (27. August 2009)

Heute war der beste Tag meines Lebens =) 

Aloha zusammen ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wenn es darum geht, der erste zu sein, der um 21:00 Uhr postet, wären 3 Minuten eindeutig zu viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



vielleicht hast du ja morgen mehr glück...oder auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ aero_one na da is aber jemand gut gelaunt ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. August 2009)

hmkay Was redet Ihr hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Heute war der beste Tag meines Lebens =)
> 
> Aloha zusammen ...


Weil du deinen Avatar verloren hast?

Abend Aero


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Aero_one (27. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil du deinen Avatar verloren hast?
> 
> Abend Aero



Nicht so ganz ... 
Heute durfte ich meinen neuen Arbeitsvertrag unterschreiben ... und dank einer "Extra" Klausel hab ich heute super Laune =P


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Guten Abend


*anstechen*
Oh ein Whity


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2009)

> Gegenüber den französischen Spielemagazin Gamekult hat Ubisoft bestätigt, dass am Action - Adventure Beyond Good and Evil 2 weiterhin gearbeitet wird und eine Einstellung des Titels derzeit nicht in Frage käme. Weitere Details oder ein derzeitiger Entwicklungsstand wurden nicht genannt.


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. August 2009)

Abend

wuu übermorgen um 3 uhr morgens gehts 2 wochen nach Italien  ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Abend



hallö


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (27. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Abend


Abend



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend schweinchen


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2009)

Und wie gehts euch so^^


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Und wie gehts euch so^^


Nach der Meldung da oben extrem gut =)


----------



## Aero_one (27. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nach der Meldung da oben extrem gut =)



Noch jemand mit guter Laune ...

Hmm irgendwie ist das eine schlechte Werbung für War wenn man seit einem Tag wieder das Spiel aktiviert und dann sofort von einem Serverdown begrüßt wird ...


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Noch jemand mit guter Laune ...
> 
> Hmm irgendwie ist das eine schlechte Werbung für War wenn man seit einem Tag wieder das Spiel aktiviert und dann sofort von einem Serverdown begrüßt wird ...


WAR ...
auch so ein MMO was floppte...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. August 2009)

abend an alle die Gekommen sind =3


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

aero_one was isen mit deinem avatar passiert? O_o der siegt so eingequetscht aus^^


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WAR ...
> auch so ein MMO was floppte...


Zeug kann immer nur floppen weil die Menschheit ständig über Games erwartet die gleich von anfang an nen Status hat wie WoW ihn heut nach 4 Jahren hat und das is nich machbar^^


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Zeug kann immer nur floppen weil die Menschheit ständig über Games erwartet die gleich von anfang an nen Status hat wie WoW ihn heut nach 4 Jahren hat und das is nich machbar^^


Nö, es geht hier nicht mal um den WoW vergleich. Aber wenn ein MMO mit 800.000 Accounts startet und nur 2 - 3 Monate später nur noch bei 300.000 steht... holla, und EA wird das sicherlich auch net gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klar, finanziell rendiert sich das ganze noch, aber spielerisch? Naja, viel wurde versprochen, vieles nicht eingehalten


----------



## Berserkius (27. August 2009)

Moins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. August 2009)

Juhu selbstunterhaltung Hallo Blade wie gehts den 
Blade: Danke Und Dir Blade 
Blade:danke auch Gut


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Juhu selbstunterhaltung Hallo Blade wie gehts den
> Blade: Danke Und Dir Blade
> Blade:danke auch Gut


Halle lieber alle Blicke auf sich ziehender göttlicher Blade wie geht es dir was gibt es neues?


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> Moins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abend, deine Signatur ist viel zu groß


----------



## Aero_one (27. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aero_one was isen mit deinem avatar passiert? O_o der siegt so eingequetscht aus^^


Hab nen neuen ... musst mal deine Chroniken löschen (oder einfach F5 hämmern) passiert manchmal



Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, viel wurde versprochen, vieles nicht eingehalten


That's the Point ...

Warum sollte ich dafür zahlen ein Spiel zu spieln was andauernd nur verspricht aber nichts davon erfüllt ...? 
Ich hab War auch nur nochmal reaktiviert da ich es momentan als Zeitvertreib bis zum HS von Aion spiele ...


----------



## Berserkius (27. August 2009)

Habe die schon kleiner gemacht, gibts hier ne bestimmte Messung? Oder bist du hier der jenige der die Abmisst und bescheid gibt das die Signatur zu groß ist?


----------



## Aero_one (27. August 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> Habe die schon kleiner gemacht, gibts hier ne bestimmte Messung? Oder bist du hier der jenige der die Abmisst und bescheid gibt das die Signatur zu groß ist?





> 3.2 Signaturen sind vom eigentlichen Beitrag getrennte Zusätze, die denselben Kriterien wie auch das oben erwähnte Profil unterliegen. Folgende Punkte weichen von den genannten Kriterien ab, bzw. kommen nur in der Signatur zur Geltung:
> 
> * Signaturen dürfen eine maximale sichtbare Höhe von 200 Pixeln nicht überschreiten sowie die Forenbreite nicht überschreiten. Beachtet hier bitte, das viele Benutzer noch Bildschirm-Auflösungen von 1024x768 Pixeln nutzen.



Nachlesbar hier ---> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=64057


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> Habe die schon kleiner gemacht, gibts hier ne bestimmte Messung? Oder bist du hier der jenige der die Abmisst und bescheid gibt das die Signatur zu groß ist?





> 3.2 Signaturen sind vom eigentlichen Beitrag getrennte Zusätze, die denselben Kriterien wie auch das oben erwähnte Profil unterliegen. Folgende Punkte weichen von den genannten Kriterien ab, bzw. kommen nur in der Signatur zur Geltung:
> 
> * Signaturen dürfen eine maximale sichtbare Höhe von 200 Pixeln nicht überschreiten sowie die Forenbreite nicht überschreiten. Beachtet hier bitte, das viele Benutzer noch Bildschirm-Auflösungen von 1024x768 Pixeln nutzen


Quelle:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=64057


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Halle lieber alle Blicke auf sich ziehender göttlicher Blade wie geht es dir was gibt es neues?



Naja nur das ich heute beim Herz Doc war Und Mir Langweilig ist xD


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Naja nur das ich heute beim Herz Doc war Und Mir Langweilig ist xD


Langweilig is mir auch und weiterhin depri angekotzt paranoid und alles is scheiße

und was hat der Doc so verzählt


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

Hallo


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Langweilig is mir auch und weiterhin depri angekotzt paranoid und alles is scheiße


Denk positiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

legendary epic win

die qualität ist so genial und die stimmen von serj und daron sind einfach perfekt <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

tzz tzz wasn hier los? gar nüchts?


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. August 2009)

nöe
Ich hab mir grade IB angeschaut ^^

das Ende war ja ma heftig ^^
aber sonst n ziemlich durchschnittlicher Film.
War gut, dass ich nit ins Kino bin


----------



## Aero_one (27. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grade IB angeschaut



IB ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

inglorius basterds? 

geiler ava aero ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

ich glaub ich mach mir meine haare auch so wie rob zombie^^ das sieht geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so schön in nem dezenten gruft grün und schön verfilzt =P


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. August 2009)

Naja Übliche Herzklappen Auffälligkeit Und Bissen Zu Überhöhter Blut Druck ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. August 2009)

sei froh, egal was am herzen, du wirst ausgemustert....
ich muss noch zum amtlichen primären Geschlechtsteileschaukeln ;D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. August 2009)

bin schon abgelehnt *wein* Ich wollte  Zum Bund


----------



## Grimmjow19 (27. August 2009)

such paar leute und mach eine söldnergruppe auf


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. August 2009)

Wenn man Heuschnupfen hat, wird man dann abgelehnt?


----------



## Skatero (27. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Heute war der beste Tag meines Lebens =)
> 
> Aloha zusammen ...


Nö extrem scheiss Tag -.-



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn man Heuschnupfen hat, wird man dann abgelehnt?


Abgelehnt? Wieso?

Nabend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. August 2009)

There is someone walking behind you =3


----------



## Aero_one (27. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> There is someone walking behind you =3


Sounds nasty =/


----------



## Lillyan (27. August 2009)

Surprise bu.... na, das gehört hier net her.

Langsam nervt das FD3-Gelaber aber echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. August 2009)

Ich geh dann mal schlafen. Extrem müde, hatte heute keine Freizeit.  Tagebuch von mehreren Tagen usw.. 


Ganz oke das Lied

Gute Nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Surprise bu.... na, das gehört hier net her.
> 
> Langsam nervt das FD3-Gelaber aber echt
> 
> ...



Ich Finde das Lied Zu Geil Wie das Im Film Kommt <3 xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

und wieder erster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nabend ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

abend schwärmer^^


----------



## Skatero (28. August 2009)

Abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

ich hatte heute 666 posts...das waren die epischsten 5 sek meines lebens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

Abend

hat einer Underworld:Aufstand der Lykaner gesehen und kann seine meinung azu äußern?
Will mir den auch angucken


----------



## Skatero (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hatte heute 666 posts...das waren die epischsten 5 sek meines lebens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und Roller abgeholt?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> hat einer Underworld:Aufstand der Lykaner gesehen und kann seine meinung azu äußern?
> Will mir den auch angucken



ist das der erste oder der zweite?

@ nene aber ich hab nen screenshot vom postcounter gemacht und hol mir das ding dann morgen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

firefox 3.5 :O


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Surprise bu.... na, das gehört hier net her.
> 
> Langsam nervt das FD3-Gelaber aber echt
> 
> ...


FD3 = ?!?!?!



DER schrieb:


> und wieder erster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Cheater, abend



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> abend schwärmer^^


Abend Miley Verrückter



Skatero schrieb:


> Abend


Abend Skatero



DER schrieb:


> ich hatte heute 666 posts...das waren die epischsten 5 sek meines lebens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> firefox 3.5 :O


Hmm ja?^^


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Miley Verrückter


danke, dass du mich dran erinnerst, habs fast vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

lol Wiso 5 sec? ^^

Tag razyl du So Verrückter =)

BTW Miley <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> danke, dass du mich dran erinnerst, habs fast vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein Problem... ^-^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Cheater, abend



ich hab mir son programm aufn rechner gemacht das immer genau um 9 uhr in den nachtschwärmer postet...brauch das halt für mein ego immer erster zu sein =/


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab mir son programm aufn rechner gemacht das immer genau um 9 uhr in den nachtschwärmer postet...brauch das halt für mein ego immer erster zu sein =/


Wenn das dein Ego pusht würde ich mir Sorgen machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

cheater an die wand.

aber erst wenn ich vom rauchen wiederkomme plz^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

Das gibt ihm ein KICK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

ich hab im november ein praktikum in nem kindergarten
zusammen mit 2 anderen praktikanten


...das wird einfach :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn das dein Ego pusht würde ich mir Sorgen machen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pff...ich hab keine probleme *dadrauf wart das es morgen ist um wieder als erster um 9 in den nacchtschwärm0r zu p0st0rn*


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> cheater an die wand.
> 
> aber erst wenn ich vom rauchen wiederkomme plz^^


Rauch net zuviel Trolli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Kronas als Praktikant im Kindergarten? Oh weh die armen kinder oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Das gibt ihm ein KICK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

OMG =3


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Edit:
> Kronas als Praktikant im Kindergarten? Oh weh die armen kinder oO


und die haben mich nur genommen, weil ich da als kind unterricht hatte und der mich kannte

eigentlich haben die nur 2 plätze

edit:


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG =3


neues bild von miley gefunden?


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und die haben mich nur genommen, weil ich da als kind unterricht hatte und der mich kannte
> 
> eigentlich haben die nur 2 plätze


Wie gesagt: die armen Kinder in den Händen von Kronas... das kann nicht gut werden, der vergrault die doch alle nur :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> edit:
> 
> neues bild von miley gefunden?



so süß <3 OMG =3


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> so süß <3 OMG =3


Miley Pr0n? ....


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: die armen Kinder in den Händen von Kronas... das kann nicht gut werden, der vergrault die doch alle nur :<


*in 1 klasse komm*
kronas: 'Habt ihr irgendwelche Fragen zur Schule?'
Kind: 'Warum muss ich hier hin gehen?'
kronas:'Damit du was lernst!'
kind: 'Und was ist wenn ich Mami und Papi sage, dass ich nicht will?'
kronas: 'Dann wird ihnen das Sorgerecht weggenommen und du wirst sie nie wieder sehen!'
kind: *weinend aus der klasse renn*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

kein Pr0n =) 

aber Miley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> so süß <3 OMG =3




[attachment=8785k_ready...walk_lol.jpg]
?


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *in 1 klasse komm*
> kronas: 'Habt ihr irgendwelche Fragen zur Schule?'
> Kind: 'Warum muss ich hier hin gehen?'
> kronas:'Damit du was lernst!'
> ...


Siehste... genau das was ich meine




BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> kein Pr0n =)
> 
> aber Miley
> 
> ...


Ja Miley Pr0n...
Sorry, aber mal ganz ehrlich, so wie die drauf ist, würde ich der sowas zutrauen... so wie jeden anderen Disney Star mwhaha


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

das is auch lolig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das is auch lolig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mein erdachtes gespräch oder dein loliger miley pron? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (28. August 2009)

Aloha zusammen ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

die katze ist so süß <3 ^^


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

flood kontrolle, du sollst verdammt sein!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> flood kontrolle, du sollst verdammt sein!



wofür ist die überhaupt da? O_o


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wofür ist die überhaupt da? O_o


um uns zu ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ist das der erste oder der zweite?
> 
> @ nene aber ich hab nen screenshot vom postcounter gemacht und hol mir das ding dann morgen ab
> 
> ...


ich nehm an aufstand der lykaner ist der 2.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> um uns zu ärgern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ergibt sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muß ich mich doch direkt mal bei ZAM beschweren ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mein erdachtes gespräch oder dein loliger miley pron?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das Gespräch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

Bwahaahha Langeweile Ich glaube ich starte Mal wieder WOW :X


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das Gespräch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jajajajaja das würde ICH nun auch sagen!


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das Gespräch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hoffentlich schreiben die während der zeit ne arbeit und ich darf kindern erzählen, dass sie wahrscheinlich nur müllmann werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ich nehm an aufstand der lykaner ist der 2.



den ersten hab ich nie gesehen aber den zweiten dafür ein paar mal...der ist ganz gut aber auch kein highlight aber wenn du den ersten gesehn hast dann empfehl ich doch den 2ten zu gucken ^^


----------



## afrael (28. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> Nabend



nabend


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> Nabend


nabend


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rauch net zuviel Trolli
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich bin nur gelegenheitsraucher.

ich hab übrigens heut schon das neue alarmsignal album bekommen <333
leider bleibt das nich lange in meinem besitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber meinen rip kan mir keiner nehmen^^


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich bin nur gelegenheitsraucher.


Und du nutzt jede Gelegenheit? *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und du nutzt jede Gelegenheit? *g*


nein -.-


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein -.-





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber zu deinen Album: Wieso bleibt das nicht lange in deinen Besitz?


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Aber zu deinen Album: Wieso bleibt das nicht lange in deinen Besitz?


er hats gestohlen und nach ihm wird schon gefahndet


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Aber zu deinen Album: Wieso bleibt das nicht lange in deinen Besitz?


habs als geschenk für nen freund gekauft


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> habs als geschenk für nen freund gekauft


Achso, und da machste dir gleich mal ein Rip davon... nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> habs als geschenk für nen freund gekauft


und du hast es schon aufgemacht, die verpackung zerfleddert und kratzer beim einlegen in die musikanlage gemacht?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. August 2009)

Nabend =)


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend =)


Fangt das Schweinchen!


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso, und da machste dir gleich mal ein Rip davon... nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klar^^ aber er weiß das schon



Kronas schrieb:


> und du hast es schon aufgemacht, die verpackung zerfleddert und kratzer beim einlegen in die musikanlage gemacht?


die "verpackung" war n katalog von giftzwergrecords.de aus papier. und ich kann cd's in laufwerke legen ohne sie kaputt zu machen^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

Mwhahah Heute morgen Kurz Nach 7 erstma schön shisha Geraucht :x


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mwhahah Heute morgen Kurz Nach 7 erstma schön shisha Geraucht :x


Ahja... interessant, durch aus...


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mwhahah Heute morgen Kurz Nach 7 erstma schön shisha Geraucht :x


bei uns in der klasse werden schon drogen angebaut, nicht nur geraucht


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

Lulz,Buffedchannel-gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps.Moin


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Lulz,Buffedchannel-gebannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


buffedchannel?


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Lulz,Buffedchannel-gebannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da bin ich schon lange gebannt... nen persönlicher bann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abend Chopi


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Lulz,Buffedchannel-gebannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wollt schon in den werbe thread posten um dich hier her zu zitieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei uns in der klasse werden schon drogen angebaut, nicht nur geraucht



hauptschule?sonderschule?O_o


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hauptschule?sonderschule?O_o


Er ist im Kindergarten


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hauptschule?sonderschule?O_o


gymnasium 9 klasse


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

Ich mag den Werbechannel,in dem es nicht um Werbung geht viel mehr.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

Chopi hatn Bösen Juden Witz Rausgehaun >_>


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er ist im Kindergarten


erst im november 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gymnasium 9 klasse


Ooook... Ihr habt komische Leute an eurer Schule



chopi schrieb:


> Ich mag den Werbechannel,in dem es nicht um Werbung geht viel mehr.


oO


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich mag den Werbechannel,in dem es nicht um Werbung geht viel mehr.



Why wurdest du gebannt?


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Chopi hatn Bösen Juden Witz Rausgehaun >_>


Das war 'n Hanswitz,kein Judenwitz!
Und lustig war er auch...lustiger als deine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Chopi hatn Bösen Juden Witz Rausgehaun >_>


Nice... jedenfalls nen richtiger grund gebannt zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

was fürn werbechannel >.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gymnasium 9 klasse



k...und ich dachte wir in unserer klasse wären am ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hauptschule 10te klasse)


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

"Besucht meine Homepage" oder so,hat schon zwei Seiten,wir reden grad über deine Titten.


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was fürn werbechannel >.<


BUffedchannel => #buffed.de im IRC
werbechannel ==> Werbe Thread


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nice... jedenfalls nen richtiger grund gebannt zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich fand ihn trotzdem witzig *g*


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> "Besucht meine Homepage" oder so,hat schon zwei Seiten,wir reden grad über deine Titten.


wie kann man aus nem einzelnen thread gebannt werden? oO


----------



## Skatero (28. August 2009)

Achja Shisha ist keine Droge. :O


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich fand ihn trotzdem witzig *g*


k.A, bin ja nemmer in diesen Channel, ergo konnte ich deinen Witz net lesen.

Und NEIN Blade, ich joine den Channel nicht!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

er war auch leicht Lustig =3


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wie kann man aus nem einzelnen thread gebannt werden? oO



Buffedchannel,im Internet Relay Chat


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achja Shisha ist keine Droge. :O


ach ne...
spritze auch nich
*facepalm*


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wie kann man aus nem einzelnen thread gebannt werden? oO


*kopf--->tisch*
Er wurde in #buffed.de gebannt. Im IRC Channel von buffed.de du nap!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ach ne...
> spritze auch nich
> *facepalm*



Die heute Morgen di shisha Bohr Hat die in Kopf Ringeknalt >_>


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Die heute Morgen di shisha Bohr Hat die in Kopf Ringeknalt >_>


Auch andere Sachen knallen in deinen Kopf rein oO


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Die heute Morgen di shisha Bohr Hat die in Kopf Ringeknalt >_>


was?


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *kopf--->tisch*
> Er wurde in #buffed.de gebannt. Im IRC Channel von buffed.de du nap!


ah :O


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Die heute Morgen di shisha Bohr Hat die in Kopf Ringeknalt >_>



Was fürn Geschmack?
auch,wasser oder milch?


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ah :O


oh :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Was fürn Geschmack?



doppel apfel <3


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

lilly ist dreist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lilly ist dreist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso?

Edit: Achso... grad gesehen, aber ganz schön dreist von Lilly!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lilly ist dreist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Why?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch andere Sachen knallen in deinen Kopf rein oO






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja und? ^^


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ja und? ^^


Ich wollts nur mal so anmerken....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wollts nur mal so anmerken....



haste Toll gemacht mein Junge ... ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

hört auf kronas auf die tittön zu starren!


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hört auf kronas auf die tittön zu starren!



Ich schau auf die Buffedversion,die hat keine Nippel


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hört auf kronas auf die tittön zu starren!


das ist echt nicht mehr sozial!


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> haste Toll gemacht mein Junge ... ^^


Dein Junge? Halt dich mal ein bisschen zurück!



riesentrolli schrieb:


> hört auf kronas auf die tittön zu starren!


Welche tittön? Wo nichts ist, kann man nichts sehen!


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich schau auf die Buffedversion,die hat keine Nippel


das heißt nox hat da schon dran rumgefummelt um die aufkleber anzubringen?


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Welche tittön? Wo nichts ist, kann man nichts sehen!


hassu den thread nicht gelesen? implantate + push up! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hassu den thread nicht gelesen? implantate + push up!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Böh, fake tittön will doch keiner sehen...


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

Hm...ich bin für ne Woche gebannt...ich fahr übermorgen für ne Woche ans Meer...fail?


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hm...ich bin für ne Woche gebannt...ich fahr übermorgen für ne Woche ans Meer...fail?


Dann wird die Woche halt verlängert =)


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hm...ich bin für ne Woche gebannt...ich fahr übermorgen für ne Woche ans Meer...fail?


hmm. polen? meer?
der strand war bestimmt mal sylt, ihr diebe ihr!


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hmm. polen? meer?
> der strand war bestimmt mal sylt, ihr diebe ihr!



Gibs zu,du hast Diebe extra kleingeschrieben,so als Extrabeleidigung.
Ab jetzt sag ich zu dir jeden Tag "Du bist Deutschland" ...na,zufrieden?


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Gibs zu,du hast Diebe extra kleingeschrieben,so als Extrabeleidigung.
> Ab jetzt sag ich zu dir jeden Tag "Du bist Deutschland" ...na,zufrieden?


Bist du Polen?


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bist du Polen?


ich bin halb russland halb deutschland, also flächenmäßig eigentlich mehr, lol


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich bin halb russland halb deutschland, also flächenmäßig *eigentlich* mehr, lol


!!


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

Ich wollt grad "Irgendwie komisch wenn du keinen Kontakt zu den Leuten im Irc hast" ...ins Irc schreiben. oO


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Gibs zu,du hast Diebe extra kleingeschrieben,so als Extrabeleidigung.
> Ab jetzt sag ich zu dir jeden Tag "Du bist Deutschland" ...na,zufrieden?


ich bin schon terrorist und als mann bin ich nicht multi-tasking fähig


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

Hey das geht ab Wir Feiern die meisterschaft :> HERTHA BSC


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hey das geht ab Wir Feiern die meisterschaft :> HERTHA BSC


Das ist so unwahrscheinlich....


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

meep meep i'm a jeep


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> meep meep i'm a jeep


Ich denke du bist Mrs. Forenpolizei?


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich denke du bist Mrs. Forenpolizei?


ich bin ein transformer - erst mrs forenpolizei - dann jeep - dann praktikant an einer grundschule!


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich bin ein transformer - erst mrs forenpolizei - dann jeep - dann praktikant an einer grundschule!


Bäh, wie langweilig... geh doch weg!


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich bin ein transformer - erst mrs forenpolizei - dann jeep - dann praktikant an einer grundschule!


transformers hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65gr1RyqZtY


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> transformers hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht das schon wieder xD


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Video


Genau, einbetten geht, aber wenn man drauf geht auf den originallink:


> “Porno Ping Pong - Joko vs. Klaas”
> Dieses Video bzw. diese Gruppe enthält möglicherweise Inhalte, die für einige Nutzer unangemessen sein können, und wurde daher von der YouTube-Community gemeldet.
> Tut uns leid, aber du musst mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein, um dieses Video bzw. diese Gruppe ansehen zu können.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau, einbetten geht, aber wenn man drauf geht auf den originallink:


yt pussys -.-


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Ich find das Video trotzdem witzig, zwar unterstes Niveau, aber sehr humorvoll *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich find das Video trotzdem witzig, zwar unterstes Niveau, aber sehr humorvoll *g*


ich hätt so gnadenlos verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

-.-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzzEkeauiic


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

oldie but goldie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Mal so btw gesagt: Bei den Frauen nehme ich auch lieber dsa Game oO


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> -.-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzzEkeauiic


Dank autoreplay lass ich mir die ganze Zeit über von 0:03 bis 0:12 das video wiederholen lassen...ich komm echt ausm lachen nicht mehr raus xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

hm lecker essen =3

Deine MUDDA *abrofl* Der is doch geil ^^


----------



## Aero_one (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mal so btw gesagt: Bei den Frauen nehme ich auch lieber dsa Game oO





> Auf der Suche nach Nerds


Geilstes !!! Video !!! EVER !!!!!


Wer würde da nicht das Spiel nehmen ... ?!


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> hm lecker essen =3


spaggeti nach miley cyrus art


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mal so btw gesagt: Bei den Frauen nehme ich auch lieber dsa Game oO


zum glück guck ich so selten tv


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> spaggeti nach miley cyrus art



Nä Legga Curry Wurst ^^


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nä Legga Curry Wurst ^^


Die Curry Wurst von der Miley  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

LOl der nerd Scheck Ey Die Mädels Okay Körper würde ich noch nehmen Aber Gesicht Auto Überfahren?


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

aber ich hätte auch das spiel genommen, warum will ich für 1 stunde nen entspannten rücken wenn ich 10 stunden spielspaß haben kann


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LOl der nerd Scheck Ey Die Mädels Okay Körper würde ich noch nehmen Aber Gesicht Auto Überfahren?


Und jetzt nochmal auf deutsch oO



Kronas schrieb:


> aber ich hätte auch das spiel genommen, warum will ich für 1 stunde nen entspannten rücken wenn ich 10 stunden spielspaß haben kann


Zudem die Mädels nicht gerade hübsch sind...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

Aber Komm ne nackt Massage ja Okay Hätte ich schon genommen ^^


----------



## Aero_one (28. August 2009)

Mal ernsthaft ... wer von euch findet die beiden denn attraktiv ?
Tut mir leid, aber mit solchen Mädels da aufzukreuzen ist das hirnrissigste überhaupt.

Edit: Nerds wollen Cosplay Mädels ... dann hätte es geklappt =P


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> transformers hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh shit xDDD ich kann nichtmehr^^ mich zerreists grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*heliciopter mann 2 die  rückkehr des kreisel fickers xDDDD göttlich xDD*


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Aber Komm ne nackt Massage ja Okay Hätte ich schon genommen ^^


Nicht von den beiden, da ziehe ich ein Spiel alle mal vor... Schminke allein genügt net hehe



Aero_one schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft ... wer von euch findet die beiden denn attraktiv ?
> Tut mir leid, aber mit solchen Mädels da aufzukreuzen ist das hirnrissigste überhaupt.


Jep, "Ich denke schon, das wir denen gefallen haben..."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh shit xDDD ich kann nichtmehr^^ mich zerreists grad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich fand :
"Omas von der Müllhalde" besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> aber ich hätte auch das spiel genommen, warum will ich für 1 stunde nen entspannten rücken wenn ich 10 stunden spielspaß haben kann


1.Ist es ein gutes spiel?Wenn nein dan auch die massage,was soll ich mitem spiel das ich nich zock^^
2.Ich wü+rd sowieso eigentlich die massage machen aber die legen dich aufem boden hin und machen sone billig kake?Das ist doch keine massage^^


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich fand :
> "Omas von der Müllhalde" besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jep. war der beste^^

aber "alt und hässlich 2. dieser film macht betroffen." war auch noch gut XD


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft ... wer von euch findet die beiden denn attraktiv ?
> Tut mir leid, aber mit solchen Mädels da aufzukreuzen ist das hirnrissigste überhaupt.
> 
> Edit: Nerds wollen Cosplay Mädels ... dann hätte es geklappt =P


Tonnen schminke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also hässlich sind sie nicht,zwar nicht hübsch aber hässlich aufjedenfall schonmal nicht.
Auf was stehst du den für frauen?^^


----------



## Aero_one (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh shit xDDD ich kann nichtmehr^^ mich zerreists grad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist noch garnichts ...

Da in meiner Videothek auch die ganzen Spiele 18+ in der pr0n Abteilung sind läuft man da immer gerne dran vorbei und schaut sich die Titel bzw. Namen an ...

Mein Alltime Fav ist P*nispiraten auf R*kt*lrandale


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

Okay warn schon gesichtz Bratzen die beiden mädls :>


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Okay warn schon gesichtz Bratzen die beiden mädls :>


bratze is ne coole band =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jep. war der beste^^
> 
> aber "alt und hässlich 2. dieser film macht betroffen." war auch noch gut XD


xDDDDDD das ist zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Vanth schrieb:


> Tonnen schminke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die waren grotten häßlich und dazu noch stroh dumm genau wie der gesamte beitrag von taff zu dem thema


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Das ist noch garnichts ...
> 
> Da in meiner Videothek auch die ganzen Spiele 18+ in der pr0n Abteilung sind läuft man da immer gerne dran vorbei und schaut sich die Titel bzw. Namen an ...
> 
> Mein Alltime Fav ist P*nispiraten auf R*kt*lrandale



aaarghhhh es tut weh xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD hör auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (28. August 2009)

Vorteil vom Buffed-IRC: Man kriegt Zams totaaaaal exklusiven Webcam-Spiel-herzeig-Livestreams mit :>


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xDDDDDD das ist zuviel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ob sie dumm sind ist ja wohl egal,die massieren dich du solslt die ja nicht heiraten^^


Lol ich lauf mrogen auch in die porn abteilung^^


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Vorteil vom Buffed-IRC: Man kriegt Zams totaaaaal exklusiven Webcam-Spiel-herzeig-Livestreams mit :>


dank carcha kenn ich zams schwanz. mehr will ich nich


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ob sie dumm sind ist ja wohl egal,die massieren dich du solslt die ja nicht heiraten^^
> 
> 
> Lol ich lauf mrogen auch in die porn abteilung^^



ich lass mich aber nicht von häßlichen kack bratzen massieren :<

will auch in pr0n abteilung :< aber nur um mir die titel anzugucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

Zam gibt immer mit sein spielen an D:


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dank carcha kenn ich zams schwanz. mehr will ich nich


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> ich lass mich aber nicht von häßlichen kack bratzen massieren :<
> will auch in pr0n abteilung :< aber nur um mir die titel anzugucken



Naja das ist jetz wieder geschmackssache^^


Jo auch für die titel,porns gibts ja mittlerweile kostenlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> will auch in pr0n abteilung :< aber nur um mir die titel anzugucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (28. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dank carcha kenn ich zams schwanz. mehr will ich nich


0o



DER schrieb:


> [...]
> will auch in pr0n abteilung :< aber nur um mir die titel anzugucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naaaatürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> 0o
> [...]


neubiene -.-


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

http://forum.00de.de/archive/lustige-video...el-t-34456.html
LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frau Antje verkauft auch Eichelkäse xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja klar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Aero_one schrieb:


> 0o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


warum glaubt ihr mir nicht? :<


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Vorteil vom Buffed-IRC: Man kriegt Zams totaaaaal exklusiven Webcam-Spiel-herzeig-Livestreams mit :>


Das hast du doch nur hier geschrieben um für Zam werbung zu machen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vanth schrieb:


> ob sie dumm sind ist ja wohl egal,die massieren dich du solslt die ja nicht heiraten^^


A) Sie sind hässlich
 Sie wirken arrogant.
C) Mitten auf der Gamescom sich massieren zu lassen? Ja genau, SUPER IDEE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> A) Sie sind hässlich
> Sie wirken arrogant.
> C) Mitten auf der Gamescom sich massieren zu lassen? Ja genau, SUPER IDEE
> 
> ...



jep


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (28. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> neubiene -.-


Schon klar wie's gemeint ist ... 
Aber es klingt trotzdem ... ... ... =/


----------



## Lillyan (28. August 2009)

*HUST* Die Forenregeln gelten auch in diesem Thread...


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *HUST* Die Forenregeln gelten auch in diesem Thread...


Echt? Halt ich für ein Gerücht!


----------



## Aero_one (28. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *HUST* Die Forenregeln gelten auch in diesem Thread...


=/

Spielverderber ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xDDD genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2009)

Was Forenregeln brechen?!? Bin schon zur Stelle


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Schon klar wie's gemeint ist ...
> Aber es klingt trotzdem ... ... ... =/


das is so gemeint wies da steht, aber du bist wohl zu jung dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xDDD genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


"Ey telefon,dönerbude ist dran,deine Mutter dreht sich nicht mehr!Geh doch mal gucken!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Was Forenregeln brechen?!? Bin schon zur Stelle


Du brichst doch eh nie die RegelN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> "Ey telefon,dönerbude ist dran,deine Mutter dreht sich nicht mehr!Geh doch mal gucken!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaja laktose intolerant aber sich in jedem p*rn* in die fresse spr*tz*n lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



yey 700 posts heil mir


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

LoL das Video xD


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du brichst doch eh nie die RegelN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich wandere die Grenze entlang hmm reich mir die Hand zusammen Hüpf ma auf die andere geheimnisvolle spannende Seite =P


----------



## Aero_one (28. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das is so gemeint wies da steht, aber du bist wohl zu jung dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein ... ich bin ein Kerl


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich wandere die Grenze entlang hmm reich mir die Hand zusammen Hüpf ma auf die andere geheimnisvolle spannende Seite =P


Die Dunkle seite gefährlich sie ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LoL das Video xD


Ich habs ja nich umsonst gepostet ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Crawl on me
Sink into me
Die for me
Living Dead Girl
!!!!


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Die Dunkle seite gefährlich sie ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Vanth einen Lolly hinhalt* komm schon mit dem lieben Onkel Whity in das Auto, da gibt es noch ganz viele andere Lollys zum vernaschen..... du magst doch süßes komm mit dem lieben Onkel *nen 2. Lolly hinhalt*


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> *Vanth einen Lolly hinhalt* komm schon mit dem lieben Onkel Whity in das Auto, da gibt es noch ganz viele andere Lollys zum vernaschen..... du magst doch süßes komm mit dem lieben Onkel *nen 2. Lolly hinhalt*



da kenn ich so ein tolles bild auf /b/ wo der onkel mit seinem neffen ein abenteuer hat von denen er den eltern nichts erzählen darf x)


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich wandere die Grenze entlang hmm reich mir die Hand zusammen Hüpf ma auf die andere geheimnisvolle spannende Seite =P


Da war ich schon 2 (3) mal....
Ist nichts besonderes mehr


----------



## Lillyan (28. August 2009)

Reniiiiiiiiiii <3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

http://www.clipfish.de/video/1089411/die-s...rster-schultag/
Gabs net auf Youtube. Ab der 35 sek sieht man was Homer von seinem Vater zum ersten Schultag gesagt bekommen hat.


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> *Vanth einen Lolly hinhalt* komm schon mit dem lieben Onkel Whity in das Auto, da gibt es noch ganz viele andere Lollys zum vernaschen..... du magst doch süßes komm mit dem lieben Onkel *nen 2. Lolly hinhalt*


Zeigst du mir auch nen Hasen?


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da war ich schon 2 (3) mal....
> Ist nichts besonderes mehr


Du bist ja nur drüber gehüpft hmm wen de mir die Hand reichst stürm ma da so tief wies geht rein so das morgen die Polizei vor unseren Türen steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vanth schrieb:


> Zeigst du mir auch nen Hasen?



Klar ich zeig dir alle Tiere die de willst, wen du in das Auto steigst fahren wir in den  Zoo


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Zeigst du mir auch nen Hasen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Reniiiiiiiiiii <3


Wer?


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Du bist ja nur drüber gehüpft hmm wen de mir die Hand reichst stürm ma da so tief wies geht rein so das morgen die Polizei vor unseren Türen steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nur drüber gehüpft? Noja, 2 Sperren sind nicht mehr hüpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein, ich würde gerne dieser Community noch länger angehören und Lilly auf die nerven gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

Ruft mich meine Mutter "eben" (vor 20min) vorn Fernseher,ich geh hin,is da n Bob Marley Konzert im Tv,das sie sich grad reinzieht,gleich daneben gesetzt und mitgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habsch was verpasst?


----------



## Aero_one (28. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Video
> Reniiiiiiiiiii <3



Ich mag diese 

HEEEEY SCHAU MAL !!!!!! SCHMINKE !!!! 

WAS ????

SCHMINKE !!!

YAY AWESOOOOOOOOME !!!

Youtube-User nicht =/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*dum di dum*


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ruft mich meine Mutter "eben" (vor 20min) vorn Fernseher,ich geh hin,is da n Bob Marley Konzert im Tv,das sie sich grad reinzieht,gleich daneben gesetzt und mitgehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



transformers ?

achja i shot the sheriff... düdüdü rest vergessen ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

Bohr lilly hatte wir das nicht gestern schon?


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

lilly,entbann mich ma im Chan,mirs langweilig *g*


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bohr lilly hatte wir das nicht gestern schon?


Wo? IM bett, auf der Couch, im IRC channel, bei ner Tasse Kaffee?


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur drüber gehüpft? Noja, 2 Sperren sind nicht mehr hüpfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Och wen du alles was du mir zu den Punkten geschrieben hast hier geschrieben hättest wärs ja schon lang mit der Community angehörigkeit aus =PPP

Scream 2 läuft uuhhhh grussseeeeellig


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Du bist ja nur drüber gehüpft hmm wen de mir die Hand reichst stürm ma da so tief wies geht rein so das morgen die Polizei vor unseren Türen steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nicht in den Zoo,ich mags da nicht.


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Och wen du alles was du mir zu den Punkten geschrieben hast hier geschrieben hättest wärs ja schon lang mit der Community angehörigkeit aus =PPP


Das war bei weitem nichts schlimmes, von daher oO
Außer das der eine nicht ordentlich war und der andere berechtigt war, war alles ok


----------



## Lillyan (28. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> lilly,entbann mich ma im Chan,mirs langweilig *g*


Und den großen Meister hintergehen? Vergiss es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. Razyl: Bist du eigentlich noch gebannt? Ich entdeck dich net in der Liste.


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Nicht in den Zoo,ich mags da nicht.



Dann lieber in den Freizeitpark mein Hasi?


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Ich mag diese
> 
> HEEEEY SCHAU MAL !!!!!! SCHMINKE !!!!
> 
> ...


willst du grade boxxy dissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

mhm...naja,muss ich morgen an die frische Luft,dann übersteht man sowas auch.
Ps.


Lillyan schrieb:


> Und den *großen* Meister hintergehen? Vergiss es tongue.gif


*g*

PPs. war das böse? ._.


----------



## Skatero (28. August 2009)

SDS geht los :O


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Dann lieber in den Freizeitpark mein Hasi?


Können wir nicht lieber zu dir?


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> btw. Razyl: Bist du eigentlich noch gebannt? Ich entdeck dich net in der Liste.


Nö, ich bin nicht mehr gebannt, zumindest kam ich letztens wieder in den Channel rein, aber war sofort wieder draußen.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> SDS geht los :O


ads aht man, das geht nich los...


----------



## Silenzz (28. August 2009)

N'Abend


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> mhm...naja,muss ich morgen an die frische Luft,dann übersteht man sowas auch.


Iiiiiieeehhhhh frische Luft......... Das is ja eckelig uäähhhhhhh. Hatte ja schon nen dicken Ausschlag an meinen Armen nachdem ich 4 Tage an der frischen Luft beim Summerbreeze war uaahhhh also Luft ihhhhhhhhhh üäähhh



Vanth schrieb:


> Können wir nicht lieber zu dir?



Können wir natürlich auch hmm hab hier auch noch schönes Massage Öl um dich zu verwöhnen mein Schatz


----------



## Aero_one (28. August 2009)

Juhu Drakenwald hat Ruf & Xp Bonus 

So ! fängt ein gutes We an


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend


Abend Silenzz, wie gehts voran? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (28. August 2009)

Ich hab nen ersten halben Track hochgeladen xD und wie war dein abend so bisher?


----------



## Skatero (28. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Juhu Drakenwald hat Ruf & Xp Bonus
> 
> So ! fängt ein gutes We an


Bist du Ordnung oder Destro?


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend


moin


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

Ob für chopi frische Luft gut is? =3


----------



## Lillyan (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich bin nicht mehr gebannt, zumindest kam ich letztens wieder in den Channel rein, aber war sofort wieder draußen.


Gut, dann wars der 5 Minuten Ban :>


----------



## Aero_one (28. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bist du Ordnung oder Destro?



Order ... sonst hätte hinter dem Juhuu nen /ironie off gestanden


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich hab nen ersten halben Track hochgeladen xD und wie war dein abend so bisher?


Dein Zeitplan ist sensationell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bisher recht gut und ruhig



Lillyan schrieb:


> Gut, dann wars der 5 Minuten Ban :>


Wofür, weiß ich bis heute nicht...


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Order ... sonst hätte hinter dem Juhuu nen /ironie off gestanden


/ironie off schreiber sind einfallslos.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Juhu Drakenwald hat Ruf & Xp Bonus
> 
> So ! fängt ein gutes We an


n gutes we fängt mit ner zahl vor dem ‰ an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2009)

Naja wollt nur kurz mal wieder reingucken so zum "Hallo der alte Whity is auch noch da" Mässig hmm bin WC3 spielen einen schönen Abend euch noch


----------



## Silenzz (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dein Zeitplan ist sensationell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja ist er xD
haha na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wofür, weiß ich bis heute nicht...


Ich nehme an es war die Marmeladenglas-URL, die du wiederholt hast oder verwechsel ich dich?


----------



## Skatero (28. August 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Order ... sonst hätte hinter dem Juhuu nen /ironie off gestanden


Vielleicht spiele ich auch mal wieder. Wollte auch auf Drakenwald transferieren.


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Naja wollt nur kurz mal wieder reingucken so zum "Hallo der alte Whity is auch noch da" Mässig hmm bin WC3 spielen einen schönen Abend euch noch


Du bist nicht alt,alt ist Lurock,alt ist Riesentrolli,alt bin ich.


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ja ist er xD
> haha na dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hastn neuen track josh oder den den du mir gesendet hast?oO


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich nehme an es war die Marmeladenglas-URL, die du wiederholt hast oder verwechsel ich dich?


hehe ist es das woran ich denke? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2009)

Die Marmeladen Glas Aha  Böser Razyl


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Naja wollt nur kurz mal wieder reingucken so zum "Hallo der alte Whity is auch noch da" Mässig hmm bin WC3 spielen einen schönen Abend euch noch


Dir auch



Silenzz schrieb:


> Ja ist er xD


Bis weihnachten hast du es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich nehme an es war die Marmeladenglas-URL, die du wiederholt hast oder verwechsel ich dich?


Die ich wiederholt habe um nochmal darauf aufmerksam zu machen, da ja anscheinend erstmal keiner reagiert hat ...


----------



## Aero_one (28. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> willst du grade boxxy dissen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grundsätzlich jeden der Videos über Make up, Haartypen oder "wie Pflege ich meine Haut" Videos bei Youtube Videos einstellt ...

Wenn "Boxxy" also zu einem der gennanten gehört ...  dann ...

JA !


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hehe ist es das woran ich denke?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denk da auch an einsmanneinsglas *g*


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Du bist nicht alt,alt ist Lurock,alt ist Riesentrolli,alt bin ich.


Dann halt forgeschrittenes Mittelalter oder wie auch immer hmm wen man es auf den Threat bezieht wäre dann Lurock Alt mein Zeitpunkt altes Mittelalt Razyl frühes Mittelalt und alles andere was danach kam neu weil ichs nimmer so kenne oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja bin weg gute nacht


----------



## Lillyan (28. August 2009)

Per qry darf man das auch gern machen... die URL im Char noch 2-3 mal zu wiederholen halte ich für sehr ungeschickt und wird in der Tat mit einem kurzen Ban bestraft.


----------



## Aero_one (28. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Vielleicht spiele ich auch mal wieder. Wollte auch auf Drakenwald transferieren.


Naja ... wirklich "besser" geworden isses nicht. Aber auch nicht um vieles schlechter ...

Halt War ...


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

Wenn man es auf den Thread bezieht,bist du neu. Alt sind leute wie Lurock,Riesentrolli,ich


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Per qry darf man das auch gern machen... die URL im Char noch 2-3 mal zu wiederholen halte ich für sehr ungeschickt und wird in der Tat mit einem kurzen Ban bestraft.


Dann darf ich auch nicht mehr Beiträge Quoten in denen diese billigen Links vorkommen? Gut, danke für die Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wenn man es auf den Thread bezieht,bist du neu. Alt sind leute wie Lurock,Riesentrolli,ich


Wenn man es auf gesamt buffed.de bezieht bist du jünger als Ich ha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann darf ich auch nicht mehr Beiträge Quoten in denen diese billigen Links vorkommen? Gut, danke für die Info
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sollte man wirklich nicht, nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allein um den Moderationsaufwand zu vergeringern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

Mario kart auf der Wii stinkt -.- Immer wenn man ganz vorne ist und kurz vorm gewinnen ist wirste von allen seiten abgeballert


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann darf ich auch nicht mehr Beiträge Quoten in denen diese billigen Links vorkommen? Gut, danke für die Info
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DU darfst schonmal garnichts. Is immerhin Buffed! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn man es auf gesamt buffed.de bezieht bist du jünger als Ich ha!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und du jünger als ich.


----------



## Silenzz (28. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> hastn neuen track josh oder den den du mir gesendet hast?oO


Nene nur den den ich dir geschickt hab xD


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn man es auf gesamt buffed.de bezieht bist du jünger als Ich ha!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein Schwein redet über ganz Buffed ,_,


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ntUw7KumRA

das is live ja noch viel geiler als die studio version <3 (einbetten geht leider nich =/)


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sollte man wirklich nicht, nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und trotzdem macht es fast jeder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ntUw7KumRA
> 
> das is live ja noch viel geiler als die studio version <3 (einbetten geht leider nich =/)


Du hörst uach godsmack?Hab alle CDs
Willste mich heiraten?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Du hörst uach godsmack?Hab alle CDs
> Willste mich heiraten?^^



türlich hör ich godsmack ^^ und ja ich will xD

hab leider nur das god times bad times album


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> türlich hör ich godsmack ^^ und ja ich will xD
> 
> hab leider nur das god times bad times album


Das hab ich nicht,da ja nur songs von anzen alben drauf sind,

Hab 
Awake
Blast to Hell[Bootleg]
Faceless
Godsmack
IV
The Otherside
und paar einzelne songs


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

will auch =/ die stimme von dem sänger ist genial ^^


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> will auch =/ die stimme von dem sänger ist genial ^^


Kannst bei Itunes das lied Whiskey Hangover kaufen,lohnt sich ^^


----------



## Lillyan (29. August 2009)

STOP!

Kein URL-Austausch, keine Beschreibungen! Themenwechsel!

Edit: Alles zu dem Thema gelöscht, bevor noch wer auf dumme Gedanken kommt.


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Ups, hier stand nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Kannst bei Itunes das lied Whiskey Hangover kaufen,lohnt sich ^^



jo das lied is geil grad ma reingehört ^^ 


Lillyan schrieb:


> STOP!
> 
> Kein URL-Austausch, keine Beschreibungen! Themenwechsel!


mhh?


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> STOP!
> 
> Kein URL-Austausch, keine Beschreibungen! Themenwechsel!
> 
> Edit: Alles zu dem Thema gelöscht, bevor noch wer auf dumme Gedanken kommt.


WTF?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

Mir ist langweilig =[


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> STOP!
> 
> Kein URL-Austausch, keine Beschreibungen! Themenwechsel!
> 
> Edit: Alles zu dem Thema gelöscht, bevor noch wer auf dumme Gedanken kommt.


Öhm was war den da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wette da hat jemand isch das angeguckt...

um vom thema abzulenken

haha kak lied


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2009)

worum gings den überhaupt? =O


----------



## Lillyan (29. August 2009)

Egal, Themawechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Wieso seid ihr am Rechner und nicht feiern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Egal, Themawechsel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhhkay

was feiern?


----------



## Skatero (29. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wieso seid ihr am Rechner und nicht feiern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Party ist erst morgen.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wieso seid ihr am Rechner und nicht feiern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dienstag vom urlaub gekommen bis schulanfang montag mach ich gar nichtsmehr ausser zuhause hocken und schlafen^^
ausserdem sind die mit den ich weggehe noch im urlaub


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wieso seid ihr am Rechner und nicht feiern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nerd und so


----------



## Aero_one (29. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> STOP!
> 
> Kein URL-Austausch, keine Beschreibungen! Themenwechsel!
> 
> Edit: Alles zu dem Thema gelöscht, bevor noch wer auf dumme Gedanken kommt.



Hmm kay ...
Sorry das ich gefragt hab =/


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2009)

ich glaub ich bin auchma weg nacht euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich glaub ich bin auchma weg nacht euch allen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich glaub ich bin auchma weg nacht euch allen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


n8


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

Und weg...


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und weg...


nacht


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

Bin auch mal weg gn8


----------



## Skatero (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und weg...






Jigsaw schrieb:


> Bin auch mal weg gn8



und gute Nacht an beide


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Party ist erst morgen.


Dito 



Vanth schrieb:


> dienstag vom urlaub gekommen bis schulanfang montag mach ich gar nichtsmehr ausser zuhause hocken und schlafen^^
> ausserdem sind die mit den ich weggehe noch im urlaub


Die letzte Woche vor Schulanfang war ich jeden Tag besoffen, inklusive dem Abend vor Schulanfang o.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





riesentrolli schrieb:


> nerd und so


Sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> 
> Die letzte Woche vor Schulanfang war ich jeden Tag besoffen, inklusive dem Abend vor Schulanfang o.0
> ...


neee ich will die letzten tage noch lernen ,hab mir vorgenommen in der 11. jetzt bisschen gas zu geben und von 3 und 4 auf 1.Das mein ziel und das schaff ich auch,auch wenn ich dafür viel arbeiten muss ^^mein 10.klasse zeugniss war nicht so berauschend


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

gegän den staat
gegän den staat
hilft nur die tat!

*abgeh*


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> neee ich will die letzten tage noch lernen ,hab mir vorgenommen in der 11. jetzt bisschen gas zu geben und von 3 und 4 auf 1.Das mein ziel und das schaff ich auch,auch wenn ich dafür viel arbeiten muss ^^mein 10.klasse zeugniss war nicht so berauschend


G8 oder G9?
11. Klasse in G9 ist so chillig xD



riesentrolli schrieb:


> gegän den staat
> gegän den staat
> hilft nur die tat!
> 
> *abgeh*


/sign


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> G8 oder G9?
> 11. Klasse in G9 ist so chillig xD
> 
> 
> /sign


was ist G8 was ist G9?^^


hmm ich freu mich auf die 1.. endlich bei pausen usw aus der schule raus^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Super, bin erster G8 Gang. Hatte es also so schwer in der 9 wie normal in der 10...

Edit: G9= neunjähriges Gymnasium, G8= achtjähriges.


----------



## Skatero (29. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Super, bin erster G8 Gang. Hatte es also so schwer in der 9 wie normal in der 10...


Wieso meinst du, dass ich dich hasse?^^


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Super, bin erster G8 Gang. Hatte es also so schwer in der 9 wie normal in der 10...
> 
> Edit: G9= neunjähriges Gymnasium, G8= achtjähriges.


und woher soll ich wissen obmein gymnasium g9 oder g8 ist?check ich nicht so ganz^^


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja leckt mich doch am arsch -.-


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hasts gesehen das video?
bissn albern oder?^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Weil es nen Kampf um Studienplätze und alles gibt?^^
G8 geht bis zur 12. Klasse
G9 bis zur 13. Klasse


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> und woher soll ich wissen obmein gymnasium g9 oder g8 ist?check ich nicht so ganz^^


Wenn du 13 Jahre Schule hast hast du G9, wenn du 12 Jahre Schule hast, hast du G8

Ganz einfach


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wenn du 13 Jahre Schule hast hast du G9, wenn du 12 Jahre Schule hast, hast du G8
> 
> Ganz einfach


aso okay bin G9

der letzte jahrgang danach haben alle nur noch 12 jahre sprich ich mach abi mit meiner schwester ....neiiiin!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Kann ja immer noch hocken bleiben^^


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> hasts gesehen das video?
> bissn albern oder?^^


ich bin doch nich plemm plemm. gar nich erst angeguckt den müll^^


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Bin auch letzter Jahrgang mit 13 Jahren...übelst langweilig jetzt, hab mit den kleinen meine Kurse und die sind so weit zurück o.0 xD


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Bin auch letzter Jahrgang mit 13 Jahren...übelst langweilig jetzt, hab mit den kleinen meine Kurse und die sind so weit zurück o.0 xD


Haha jaaa ich hab noch glück das ich die 11. habe meine schwester bekommt schon in der 10. richtig viel stoff und in der 9. die ganzen kleineren klassen werden jetz zugemüllt und vollgestopft. ich ann ja schön chilln mittem stoff.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich bin doch nich plemm plemm. gar nich erst angeguckt den müll^^




xDD

"tha hard faith to Allah"*guckt nach oben* ^^


ganz ehrlich massivs refrain find ich i-wie toll^^


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Haha jaaa ich hab noch glück das ich die 11. habe meine schwester bekommt schon in der 10. richtig viel stoff und in der 9. die ganzen kleineren klassen werden jetz zugemüllt und vollgestopft. ich ann ja schön chilln mittem stoff.


JA eben...eben drum solltest du dich sinnlos besaufen xP


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> JA eben...eben drum solltest du dich sinnlos besaufen xP


asoo okay also war alls bis jetz fail von mir mich auf schule konzentrieren zu wollen da das jahr leicht ist?
wieso hab ich imemr scheiss zeitpunkte um mich anstrengen zu wollen -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Bei uns sind einige weggegangen und hocken gebliben...
19 Mädchen und ganze 6 Jungen in der Klasse >.<.
Wenn beim letzte G9 Jahrgang einer hockenbleibt müsste er eig ne Klasse zurückgestuft werden^^.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

omg bei mir werdens dieses jahr 40 weil realschüler a-schein bekommen haben,die 11. oder jetzigen 12 viele bei denen sitzengeblieben sind und noch neuzugänge

und in der 10,. waren wir 22 schüler,ich glaub ich sag meinen eltern die sollen sich an direktorin wenden und ne klassenteilung verlangen^^


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Anstrengen kannst du dich schon Vanth, sind ja schon die Grundlagen fürs Abi die man lernt...
Aber das Zeugnis ist das unwichtigste seit der 1. Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Bewerbungsgespräch:
Sie haben ein 1,0 Abi und haben auf Yale studiert. Aber was sehe ich denn da! In der 3 Klasse hatten sie in Religion eine 4. Tut mir leid ich kann sie nicht nehmen.


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bewerbungsgespräch:
> Sie haben ein 1,0 Abi und haben auf Yale studiert. Aber was sehe ich denn da! In der 3 Klasse hatten sie in Religion eine 4. Tut mir leid ich kann sie nicht nehmen.


Hihi...dann gäbs nen 10,000Fists in the air  FACE 
xP


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Anstrengen kannst du dich schon Vanth, sind ja schon die Grundlagen fürs Abi die man lernt...
> Aber das Zeugnis ist das unwichtigste seit der 1. Klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


anstrengen werde ich mich trotzdem ich will nicht wieder so nen zeugniss wie in der 10.^^alles dreien


wieso unwichtig?hab gehört das erste halbjahr ist unwichtig das 2. aber schon


naja bin mal pennen,noch bisschen southpark gucken davor ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

die neue alarmsingal wurde nun zum 7. mal gehört. damit verabschiede ich mich =)


----------



## Skatero (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> anstrengen werde ich mich trotzdem ich will nicht wieder so nen zeugniss wie in der 10.^^alles dreien
> 
> 
> wieso unwichtig?hab gehört das erste halbjahr ist unwichtig das 2. aber schon
> ...






riesentrolli schrieb:


> die neue alarmsingal wurde nun zum 7. mal gehört. damit verabschiede ich mich =)


Gute Nacht an beide


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Langweilig D: ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

ja ka deswegen frage ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja ka deswegen frage ich ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Axo ... =p
Noja das übliche :
90 % sind im Bett und nur die Schlafwandler und Zocker hängen noch hier rum ...

Also alles wie immer


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Ey ja ich Zocke Nicht Und schlafwandle auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich schaue American Football


----------



## Aero_one (29. August 2009)

Oh noez -.-

Nach 8 Std. Signaturen basteln ist mir Ps abgeschmiert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hau mich hin -.-

Aloha


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Gute nacht Du armer =(


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Wuhu Action am Morgen Nebenhaus 15 Stock Schlafzimmer Brennt Vollkommen ausgebrannt das Schlafzimmer O_o


----------



## Skatero (29. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## mastergamer (29. August 2009)

Nabend. Wie war der Tag?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

Nabend. 
Welche Sig soll ich nehmen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (29. August 2009)

Hat Darth Vader zu viel Aion gespielt oder woher kommen die Flügel?


----------



## Örcschen (29. August 2009)

Kann mir bitte schnell jemand sagen wie ich meinen ROM Char mit my buffed verknüpfe, ich bin da einfach zu blöd für!
Gruß
Max


----------



## FraSokBUF (29. August 2009)

Na, dann werf ich mal ein fröhliches "Guten Abend" in die Runde...

Gruss,
FSB
PS: Sig: Na die Darth Vader... zumindest im Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Hat Darth Vader zu viel Aion gespielt oder woher kommen die Flügel?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sollten eigentlich keine Flügel sein.
Das Bild sieht eig so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber fand es besser wenn es symetrisch ist.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Abend ^^


----------



## FraSokBUF (29. August 2009)

Egal, Darth Vader mit Flügeln, das hat was =p


----------



## Örcschen (29. August 2009)

Könnt ihr mir denn sagen wo ich eine Anleitung finde?
Gruß
Max


----------



## Ocian (29. August 2009)

Örcschen schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir denn sagen wo ich eine Anleitung finde?



Ich bewahre meine Betriebsanleitungen immer auf dem Lokus auf, vielleicht sind deine auf da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

Aber man merkt bei der Homer Sig schon, dass es das i Tüpfelchen klaut oder ist das nur für mich verständlich?
PS meine 2 ersten PS Werke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

FC Bayern - VFL Wolfsburg 3:0 ==> 1. Top Ergebnis (ROBBERY FTW!)
Rot-Weiß Erfurt - Dynamo Dresden  4 - 1 ==> 2. Top Ergebnis, nach 9 Jahren wieder ein Sieg gegen Dresden!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Omg Ein razyl :>


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Omg Ein razyl :>


In einer Super Laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FraSokBUF (29. August 2009)

Das i-Tüpfelchen ist nicht übel, aber als alter Star Wars Fan (und neuer AION Fan, hehe) gibt es da für mich keinen Interessenskonflikt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Aber man merkt bei der Homer Sig schon, dass es das i Tüpfelchen klaut oder ist das nur für mich verständlich?
> PS meine 2 ersten PS Werke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du bist talentiert, jedenfalls talentierter als ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

Hammer lied <3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> In einer Super Laune
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie jetzt? ^^


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? ^^


Ich hab eine gute Laune - was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hammer lied <3



hammer lied <3


----------



## Soladra (29. August 2009)

Guten Abend

Ich hab ein Rätsel für euch: Wie spricht der Tod?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab eine gute Laune - was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?




mir dem wie jetzt wollte ich eigentlich den grund wissen =/


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> mir dem wie jetzt wollte ich eigentlich den grund wissen =/


2 Super Siege von meinen beiden Lieblingsteams und dazu nen tolles Lied in der Warteschleife... ><


----------



## Soladra (29. August 2009)

Weiß des wer?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

Ich liebe SF2 --> Herr der Ringe =)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2 Super Siege von meinen beiden Lieblingsteams und dazu nen tolles Lied in der Warteschleife... ><



ahso das erklärt alles =3


----------



## chopi (29. August 2009)

Lilly mag mich nicht =/
Ps. Moin


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Lilly mag mich nicht =/
> Ps. Moin



Die mag niemand ähmm ne mom sie mag niemanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Lilly mag mich nicht =/
> Ps. Moin


Lilly ist halt eiskalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

Kann es sein, dass Solitär schwieriger wurde? Oo


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Solitär schwieriger wurde? Oo


Wieso sollte es?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es?



KA kommt mir gerade so vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Solitär schwieriger wurde? Oo



Solitär III: The Return of the doomed
FSK 23


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Solitär III: The Return of the doomed
> FSK 23


Omg :< Noch so lange warten *snüff*
Btw: Wieso ist frau Lillyan böse Chopi?


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

Kronas hatten Zwillingsbruder, der 31 ist oO
http://my.buffed.de/user/131087


----------



## chopi (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Omg :< Noch so lange warten *snüff*
> Btw: Wieso ist frau Lillyan böse Chopi?



Wollt kurz in den Channel,mich nochmal von allen verabschieden,fahr morgen für ne Woche ans Meer,als Antwort kam nur "nope",nicht mal ein "Tut mir leid,ich darf das wirklich nicht" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wollt kurz in den Channel,mich nochmal von allen verabschieden,fahr morgen für ne Woche ans Meer,alt Antwort kam nur "nope",nicht mal ein "Tut mir leid,ich darf das wirklich nicht"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ohhh armes Chopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lasst uns alle Chopi trösten \O/


----------



## chopi (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ohhh armes Chopi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich lass mich nur von Leuten trösten,die Bob heissen und Frauentitten haben,sonst kann ich nicht weinen.


----------



## OneManShow (29. August 2009)

Um was gehts?^^


----------



## Lillyan (29. August 2009)

Weil du weißt, dass ich es nicht darf... und einen Ban kurz aufzuheben mit der Option, dass ich ihn ja einen Tag verlängern dürfe obwohl ich weiß, dass du ne Woche weg bist... da kommt man sich ein wenig veralbert vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast Mist gebaut (nicht das erste Mal), also leb mit den Folgen.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

Hier eine Dose Mitleid =)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. August 2009)

Lilly,würdest du den Ban verlängern,würde ich ihn wenigstens genau den einen Tag spüren *g*
Haste wenigstens alle von mir gegrüßt? :*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

ich rofl grade ein bissen ab x)


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

nabend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Abend Vanth


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich lass mich nur von Leuten trösten,die Bob heissen und Frauentitten haben,sonst kann ich nicht weinen.


Achso, verdammt




Lillyan schrieb:


> Weil du weißt, dass ich es nicht darf... und einen Ban kurz aufzuheben mit der Option, dass ich ihn ja einen Tag verlängern dürfe obwohl ich weiß, dass du ne Woche weg bist... da kommt man sich ein wenig veralbert vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach du bist fies Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhpCN7RKUoY
Wie heisst dieses Meisterstück auf Englisch?


----------



## Lillyan (29. August 2009)

Ja, ich weiß <3


----------



## chopi (29. August 2009)

Hat sich grad erledigt,"funeral march" wars >.>


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß <3


Verdammt  ><
Du antwortest immer so blöde *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhpCN7RKUoY
> Wie heisst dieses Meisterstück auf Englisch?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Z29STlNh1w


----------



## Lillyan (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verdammt  ><
> Du antwortest immer so blöde *g*


Ja, ich bin so überraschend, deswegen magst du mich ja auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (29. August 2009)

Heiler in War spielen ist plöd =/
Immer wird man für alles verantwortlich gemacht =/

Frechheit ...

Aloha zusammen


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin so überraschend, deswegen magst du mich ja auch so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Moment mal, wo steht, dass ich dich mag? Das sind Gerüchte, Lügen etc... 
Und ja du bist so sch*** überraschend, du bist einfach nur böse :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

*BladeDragonGX Pömpft Lillyan*  

Lillyan is immer so lieb Und Fair allen gegenüber =3


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *BladeDragonGX Pömpft Lillyan*
> 
> Lillyan is immer so lieb Und Fair allen gegenüber =3


In deinen Träumen Blade...
halt moment, da kommt ja eh nur Miley vor *gg*


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *BladeDragonGX Pömpft Lillyan*
> 
> Lillyan is immer so lieb Und Fair allen gegenüber =3


pömpfen?
is das was versautes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. August 2009)

der Traurmarsch klingt ziemlich nett gespielt auf Gitarre,so schön melancholisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Miley *schwärm*


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> der Traurmarsch klingt ziemlich nett gespielt auf Gitarre,so schön melancholisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


surprise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley *schwärm*


Du wirst sie bekommen...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Hoffe ich doch =3


----------



## chopi (29. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> pömpfen?
> is das was versautes?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das haste doch vom gruscheln abgeleitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Gruscheln ist definitiv KEIN Heavy Metal"


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> pömpfen?
> is das was versautes?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein Trolli, du musst es also nicht demnächst deiner Freundin zuflüstern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Verdammte sch***, eigentlich sollte es heißen
"Du wirst sie nicht bekommen"


----------



## chopi (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hoffe ich doch =3



"Pickupedia"


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> "Pickupedia"



Und Nun? O_o


----------



## chopi (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und Nun? O_o


Vllt hilfts *g*


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Vllt hilfts *g*


Bei Blade hilft nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

was soll ich da jetzt machen? O_o


----------



## chopi (29. August 2009)

Suicide.


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> was soll ich da jetzt machen? O_o


Dir Tipps holen...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Aha O_o Okay nein Chopi ich will mich nicht töten =)


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Aha O_o Okay nein Chopi ich will mich nicht töten =)


Nicht? Wieso nicht?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Weil ich miley will =) Und dafür muss ich leben


----------



## chopi (29. August 2009)

Als Leiche hätte er noch kleinere Chancen bei ihr Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...Ausser sie ist Nekrophil...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Ja chopi wird sie sicherlich sein >_>


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Weil ich miley will =) Und dafür muss ich leben


Die wirst du aber *NIE* bekommen.



chopi schrieb:


> Als Leiche hätte er noch kleinere Chancen bei ihr Razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Er taucht höchstens im Miley Pr0n als Nebendarsteller auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die wirst du aber *NIE* bekommen.
> 
> 
> Er taucht höchstens im Miley Pr0n als Nebendarsteller auf
> ...


Doch werd ich 

Und Nein als Hauptdarsteller :>


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Doch werd ich
> 
> Und Nein als Hauptdarsteller :>


1. Wohl eher nicht... die wird dich net mal anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Nein, du bist der billige Kameramann


----------



## chopi (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und Nein als Hauptdarsteller :>



Als Miley? oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Wohl eher nicht... die wird dich net mal anschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wetten doch Und nein Wen dan Wirds ein Privater aber erst nach langer langer zeit =)


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Was hat er den mit miley zu tuhen?


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

ultimative aufreiß tipps:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcBAmfRnqCk
http://www.comedycentral.com/videos/index....ents-in-hook-up


----------



## Kremlin (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die wirst du aber *NIE* bekommen.
> 
> 
> Er taucht höchstens im Miley Pr0n als Nebendarsteller auf
> ...



Eher als Statist, der zufällig im Hintergrund vorbeiläuft.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Als Miley? oO



Ne als der Typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Was hat er den mit miley zu tuhen?




Er ist son kranker Fan der sie liebt,ohne zu bemerken,dass sie ihn nicht einmal kennt oder je kennen wird.


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wetten doch Und nein Wen dan Wirds ein Privater aber erst nach langer langer zeit =)


Ich wette dagegen, die steht nicht auf solche Typen wie dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vanth schrieb:


> Was hat er den mit miley zu tuhen?


Er LIEBT sie und würde sie am liebsten... ach egal lassen wir das


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

chopi du petze Verzieh dich ans Meer Husch husch


----------



## Kremlin (29. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Er ist son kranker Fan der sie liebt,ohne zu bemerken,dass sie ihn nicht einmal kennt oder je kennen wird.



Ist doch bei den ganzen Tokio Hotels Fans das selbe.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

\o/


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> chopi du petze Verzieh dich ans Meer Husch husch


Hey meine schwester guckt das,wag es nicht miley anzufassen!^^


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> \o/


Damit kannst du mich aber net unterhalten... erzähl lieber was von deinen Säufergeschichten *fg*


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> \o/


http://z0r.de/?id=544


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Hey meine schwester guckt das,wag es nicht miley anzufassen!^^



Tzö :>


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Tzö :>


Für Miley interessiert sich eh keiner... ne eingebildete Disney Tusse.... :X


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

razyl wird Böse oder einfer ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 LOL


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> razyl wird Böse oder einfer ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Eifersüchtig auf einen Disney Star? Nein, ich erinnere gerne mal an Britney Spears oder diese komische Vanessa... das ist so armselig ...
Nein danke, ich bleib lieber beim einfachen Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eifersüchtig auf einen Disney Star? Nein, ich erinnere gerne mal an Britney Spears oder diese komische Vanessa... das ist so armselig ...
> Nein danke, ich bleib lieber beim einfachen Leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Watt für ne vanessa?!? ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Kennt ihr die Folge von South Park mit Britney Spears?^^


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Watt für ne vanessa?!? ^^


Vanessa Hudgens...


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eifersüchtig auf einen Disney Star? Nein, ich erinnere gerne mal an Britney Spears oder diese komische Vanessa... das ist so armselig ...
> Nein danke, ich bleib lieber beim einfachen Leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Immerhin gibts noch Selena Gomez und die hat noch keine bösen dinge gemacht und diese ashley auch nicht!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

ich glaube die kenne ich O_o


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich glaube die kenne ich O_o


Tuh incht so als ob du vanessa nicht kennst,hast bestimmt auch ihre nacktbilder ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

WAS Für Ne VANESSA?!?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kennt ihr die Folge von South Park mit Britney Spears?^^



In der sie Butters adoptieren will? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> WAS Für Ne VANESSA?!?



Vanessa Hudgens.

@Jigsaw: Nein, das ist glaub die ich Paris Hilton Folge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> WAS Für Ne VANESSA?!?


Google Bilder und Vanessa Hudgens googeln...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> In der sie Butters adoptieren will?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das is doch die mit Paris Hilton


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> WAS Für Ne VANESSA?!?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die da!
die anderen bilder post ich mal nicht ^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. August 2009)

Achso ja stimmt


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> die da!
> die anderen bilder post ich mal nicht ^^


Die anderen kannste auch posten... wenn du auf ne SPerre scharf bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die anderen kannste auch posten... wenn du auf ne SPerre scharf bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt ich kann,aber bin incht auf die sperre scharf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich muss zugeben vanessa sieht och kannst gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Okay da Springen Erstma nackt Bilder auf Was ein Star 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Aber ich muss zugeben vanessa sieht och kannst gut aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geschmackssache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: @ Blade:
als ob Miley soviel besser ist...


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

die kommt mirn bissl wie lindsay lohan vor


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geschmackssache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Miley hat Zwar Bilder mit Viel Haut Aber Keine Nackt Bilder =)


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geschmackssache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


miley hat noch keine nacktfotos glaub ich


ach lasst die doch wenn sie meinen sich nackt abblichtne zu müssen ist dch ihre sache und wenn er die toll findet ist doch auch seine sache^^


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die kommt mirn bissl wie lindsay lohan vor





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley hat Zwar Bilder mit Viel Haut Aber Keine Nackt Bilder =)


Und das als 16(!) Jährige... zudem soll ja auch ein Nacktbild von Ihr existieren, irgendwo in Amerika 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich denke die wird genauso enden wie die anderen... weit unten in der Niveau Liste


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley hat Zwar Bilder mit Viel Haut Aber Keine Nackt Bilder =)


vll macht sie die ja nur nicht, weil sie mehr land südlich als nördlich des equators hat, wie barlow es so schön ausdrückte... *an ladygagadenk*


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll macht sie die ja nur nicht, weil sie mehr land südlich als nördlich des equators hat, wie brlow es so schön ausdrückte... *an ladygagadenk*


Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja Miley... ganz gute Stimme aber naja... rest lass ich mal unter den Tisch fallen :x


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

LoL razyl was meinst du mit Von mir Nackt Bilder In Amerika? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LoL razyl was meinst du mit Von mir Nackt Bilder In Amerika?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tjaaaaa


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

O_o WTF ?

HA 4700 SEITE und Ersta!


----------



## chopi (29. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die kommt mirn bissl wie lindsay lohan vor






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> O_o WTF ?
> 
> HA 4700 SEITE und Ersta!


second

edit:saftsack du milchtüte ^^


----------



## Skatero (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> second


fail


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> second


fail


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fail


Beide verhext !


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Harhar xD


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

Ich seh da kein "dir"...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

wo siehst du kein dir? O_o


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich seh da kein "dir"...






BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wo siehst du kein dir? O_o


er hats editiert


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Ist man eigentlich Gangsta wenn man als rapper nen album im jahre 2007 rausbringt und es 2009 indiziert wird?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ist man eigentlich Gangsta wenn man als rapper nen album im jahre 2007 rausbringt und es 2009 indiziert wird?


könnte auch sein, dass man ein rassistischer rapper ist.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

LoL Rapper sind doof :> *em Is back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> könnte auch sein, dass man ein rassistischer rapper ist.


Und wenns im fall von Rapper Massiv ist?^^


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> er hats editiert


Beweise es!


Vanth schrieb:


> Ist man eigentlich Gangsta wenn man als rapper nen album im jahre 2007 rausbringt und es 2009 indiziert wird?


Ja ist man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Und wenns im fall von Rapper Massiv ist?^^


dann is man n spasst


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Hm Kommt Heute in den usa Wieder Football Weiß das jemand :>


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dann is man n spasst


jaja du geh mal weiter meine Zeit hören und dieses outlawz ding!Bist odch größter massiv fan



ach übrigens.ich habn foto mit massiv zusammen als ich den getroffen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Und wenns im fall von Rapper Massiv ist?^^


naja, soll er doch n gangster sein, er wurde ja auch schon angeschossen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(der schütze war entweder von ihm angeheuert oder besoffen glaub ich... aus der entfernung würd man mit ner waffe doch zu 100% was wichtiges treffen)


Razyl schrieb:


> Beweise es!


ich ruf einfach n mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, soll er doch n gangster sein, er wurde ja auch schon angeschossen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


PR jojojo sein album kam ja raus dan muss er doch image haben


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ach übrigens.ich habn foto mit massiv zusammen als ich den getroffen hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wow, da wär ich mächtig stolz drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wow, da wär ich mächtig stolz drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich würde dan Lieber in mein Ghetto Krachen >_>


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

> Gratulation Razyl!
> 
> zum Sammeln von mindestens 500 EXP und damit zum erreichen des 10. Rangs:
> 
> Rang 10, Autor


HA! \o/


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wow, da wär ich mächtig stolz drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hey der lief da allein ich musste ihn doch aufmerksamkeit schenken ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> jaja du geh mal weiter meine Zeit hören und dieses outlawz ding!Bist odch größter massiv fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf? meine zeit? outlawz ding?


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich würde dan Lieber in mein Ghetto Krachen >_>


Ey deine mutter hört "wenn der mond in mein ghetto kracht" und spring vom 5 stock!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wtf? meine zeit? outlawz ding?


er redet im fieberwahn!


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wtf? meine zeit? outlawz ding?


des lied was du gestenr angesprochen ahst oder werbung gepostet hast massiv mit diesen amerikanischen rappern und meine zeit istn massiv album sagt wiki


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> des lied was du gestenr angesprochen ahst oder werbung gepostet hast massiv mit diesen amerikanischen rappern und meine zeit istn massiv album sagt wiki


axo. ich hab m ich nur aufgeregt, dass myspace mich mit so assi mukke nervt^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ey deine mutter hört "wenn der mond in mein ghetto kracht" und spring vom 5 stock!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lass meine Mutter aus dem spiel und ich lass deine ausm Keller 

Bzw Genug über unser mütter


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> lass meine Mutter aus dem spiel und ich lass deine ausm Keller
> 
> Bzw Genug über unser mütter


weil dir nix merh einfällt?^^


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> axo. ich hab m ich nur aufgeregt, dass myspace mich mit so assi mukke nervt^^


Würd ich auch jetz sagen ne >:-=D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> weil dir nix merh einfällt?^^



*hust* wen mir nix mehr einfällt sind 3 tage schon um ^.^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> weil dir nix merh einfällt?^^


er kann mit seinen 2 vätern halt nich mehr mitreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> lass meine Mutter aus dem spiel und ich lass deine ausm Keller
> 
> Bzw Genug über unser mütter


Wie war das nochmal in southpark wo man einen angetanzt hat und wenn man kontert sofort turnier machen muss?

Ey yo du hast geantwortet jetzt gibschts krasset battle yaaaa

*klingel*
Ey telefon für dich.Dönerbude ist dran,deine Mutter dreht sich nicht mehr,geh doch mal gucken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> er kann mit seinen 2 vätern halt nich mehr mitreden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



-...- haah wie witzig


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> er kann mit seinen 2 vätern halt nich mehr mitreden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warst du nicht der Typ hier mit den 2 Vätern? *verwirrt ist*


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warst du nicht der Typ hier mit den 2 Vätern? *verwirrt ist*


dan haben halt beide 2 väter ist doch latte^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> -...- haah wie witzig


hier, eine schaufel. *geb*



Razyl schrieb:


> Warst du nicht der Typ hier mit den 2 Vätern? *verwirrt ist*


nope


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal in southpark wo man einen angetanzt hat und wenn man kontert sofort turnier machen muss?
> 
> Ey yo du hast geantwortet jetzt gibschts krasset battle yaaaa
> 
> ...



Hm deine mudda liegt bei aldi unter der kasse und amcht piep 
Deine mudda Steht im wald un verkauft stöcker
Usw


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, soll er doch n gangster sein, er wurde ja auch schon angeschossen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


"Du willst Incredibility und lässt ne Kugel implantieren...du hast Fans, ich Jünger, die vor deinem Studio explodieren"
-Zitat KIZ :>


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hier, eine schaufel. *geb*


Wat soll er den mit 'ner Schaufel?


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nope


Verdammt, ich war mir eigentlich sicher...


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> "Du willst Incredibility und lässt ne Kugel implantieren...du hast Fans, ich Jünger, die vor deinem Studio explodieren"
> -Zitat KIZ :>


ich will geld ess0rn



Vanth schrieb:


> Wat soll er den mit 'ner Schaufel?


sich den sand aus der muschi kratzen


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

razyl du brauchst definitiv ne shoutbox aufm blog^^
http://www.shoutmix.com/main/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sich den sand aus der muschi kratzen



Kampf Kollos :>


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm deine mudda liegt bei aldi unter der kasse und amcht piep
> Deine mudda Steht im wald un verkauft stöcker
> Usw


Öhhh deine Mutter geht auf Google und gibt "Deine Mutter witze ein"

Das machst du übrigens auch^^


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> razyl du brauchst definitiv ne shoutbox aufm blog^^
> http://www.shoutmix.com/main/


Genau, weil ich ja auch ach soviele Kommentare habe brauch ich auch ne Shoutbox...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> "Du willst Incredibility und lässt ne Kugel implantieren...du hast Fans, ich Jünger, die vor deinem Studio explodieren"
> -Zitat KIZ :>


ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es street credibility is


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> razyl du brauchst definitiv ne shoutbox aufm blog^^


ey ich hab mir grad ma der tante renate angehört... find zwar den bass n bissl lasch aber ansonsten hört sichs goil an


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau, weil ich ja auch ach soviele Kommentare habe brauch ich auch ne Shoutbox...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das hatt doch mit den comments nix zu tun. ich hab auch wenig comments. bei mir gibts zwar auch nich so viel zu kommentieren aber trotzdem is die shoutbox gut frequentiert udn obligatorisch. außerdem kann man damit wunderbar spammen^^ oder blog wars anzetteln XD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Öhhh deine Mutter geht auf Google und gibt "Deine Mutter witze ein"
> 
> Das machst du übrigens auch^^



Nicht Wirklich aber wen du es denken willst bitte ich kenne die nur alle durch Kumpels weil wie uns immer wen Langeweile haben schreiben


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das hatt doch mit den comments nix zu tun. ich hab auch wenig comments. bei mir gibts zwar auch nich so viel zu kommentieren aber trotzdem is die shoutbox gut frequentiert udn obligatorisch. außerdem kann man damit wunderbar spammen^^ oder blog wars anzetteln XD


Hm, ich schau mal... glaube gab schon nen Extra Widget dafür integriert bei Wordpress *grübel*


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ey ich hab mir grad ma der tante renate angehört... find zwar den bass n bissl lasch aber ansonsten hört sichs goil an


renate is halt nich egotronic^^
aber wenns dir einigermaßen gefällt kann ich dir noch bratze empfehlen, das sind renate und clickclickdecker. daher gehts n bissl in die indie ecke.


----------



## Kronas (29. August 2009)

7 hdw runs ohne pet, ich gebe nicht auf!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

hm Ob ich diese nacht Noch meine 1.800 post schafe?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> renate is halt nich egotronic^^
> aber wenns dir einigermaßen gefällt kann ich dir noch bratze empfehlen, das sind renate und clickclickdecker. daher gehts n bissl in die indie ecke.


joa, macht aber auch nichts, hört sich trotzdem gut an :> (finds insgesamt halt n bissl ruhiger als egotronic)
werd ich mir auch ma anhören^^


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nicht Wirklich aber wen du es denken willst bitte ich kenne die nur alle durch Kumpels weil wie uns immer wen Langeweile haben schreiben


Ich weiss ,dass sind ja die standart mutti witze die kennt jeder mittlerweile,war ja uach nicht ernstgemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich weiss ,dass sind ja die standart mutti witze die kennt jeder mittlerweile,war ja uach nicht ernstgemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



KK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

man meine Gute Freundin Soll jetzt mal Zuhause ankommen =/


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

Ok, ich sollte demnächst nen eigenen Webspace aufmachen und dort nen Wordpress Account einrichten ... ><


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok, ich sollte demnächst nen eigenen Webspace aufmachen und dort nen Wordpress Account einrichten ... ><



Whyso?


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Hab grad auf razyls blog kurz olbivion gelesen und aufeinmal kam mri die frage in den Kopf:Wann kommtn nen neuer elder scrolls teil?weiss da einer was?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok, ich sollte demnächst nen eigenen Webspace aufmachen und dort nen Wordpress Account einrichten ... ><


tu das


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Whyso?


Weil ich auf dem von Wordpress direkt gerichteten Server keine Chanche habe für andere Plugins oder Widgets


Vanth schrieb:


> Hab grad auf razyls blog kurz olbivion gelesen und aufeinmal kam mri die frage in den Kopf:Wann kommtn nen neuer elder scrolls teil?weiss da einer was?


Steht nichts fest, wahrscheinlich ist eher ein Elders Scroll MMO:..



Grüne schrieb:


> tu das


Jep tu ich nun auch :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ich auf dem von Wordpress direkt gerichteten Server keine Chanche habe für andere Plugins oder Widgets
> Steht nichts fest, wahrscheinlich ist eher ein Elders Scroll MMO:..
> Jep tu ich nun auch :>



Ahso na dan HF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Steht nichts fest, wahrscheinlich ist eher ein Elders Scroll MMO:..


hmm ich hoff mal nicht,brauch halt auch wieder nen sologame und oblivion hat mich jahrelang gefesslet mit mods etc^^


----------



## Kronas (29. August 2009)

run 8: auch kein dropp


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> run 8: auch kein dropp


wat wills du den?


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ich auf dem von Wordpress direkt gerichteten Server keine Chanche habe für andere Plugins oder Widgets
> 
> Steht nichts fest, wahrscheinlich ist eher ein Elders Scroll MMO:..
> 
> ...


komm zu blogger =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> run 8: auch kein dropp






Vanth schrieb:


> wat wills du den?


deviatjungtier... das vieh ist sau hässlich und bringt mittlerweile auch kein g mehr im ah


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wat wills du den?



Echt ma will ick auch ma wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> komm zu blogger =)


Hm, fand bisher Wordpress sehr einfach. Besonders vom Admin Center etc. her hats mir sehr gefallen.


----------



## Kronas (29. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> deviatjungtier... das vieh ist sau hässlich und bringt mittlerweile auch kein g mehr im ah


ich wills ja auch nur für die sammlung


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Das Deviatjungtier, jetzt in jedem 7. Drop.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Hmm ich hör mir grad wieder Allimania 19 an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 apropo allimania,fehlt da nicht nochn teil^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich wills ja auch nur für die sammlung


joa alles andere wäre auch nicht so sinnvoll finde ich


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

platzhalter


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, fand bisher Wordpress sehr einfach. Besonders vom Admin Center etc. her hats mir sehr gefallen.


ich kann keine vergleiche anstellen, aber ich würd sagen blogger macht das ganz gut.
mach dir einfach mal probehalber n acc und upp n backup von deinem blog


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Hmm ich hör mir grad wieder Allimania 19 an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja aber den wirds wohl nie geben D:


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja aber den wirds wohl nie geben D:


 wieso?


----------



## Kronas (29. August 2009)

run 9 ohne dropp


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es street credibility is


Hmm...kann sein, hab mir die Lyrics nie angeschaut und für mich hats sich immer wie Incredibility angehört ;D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

naja dann würde sie doch vllt mal ein Wort über allimania 20 verlieren oder


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> naja dann würde sie doch vllt mal ein Wort über allimania 20 verlieren oder


stimmt,deer hat noch gar nicht gesagt seit dem letzten teil


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hmm...kann sein, hab mir die Lyrics nie angeschaut und für mich hats sich immer wie Incredibility angehört ;D


hm hab auch immer incredibility rausgehört... aber trollis macht mehr sinn^^


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm hab auch immer incredibility rausgehört... aber trollis macht mehr sinn^^


Irgendwie schon...wieder was gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. August 2009)

Elect the Dead Symphony is the first live CD/DVD released by Serj Tankian in which he performed with the Auckland Philharmonic Orchestra. It is currently set to be released in October 2009.

ICH WILL DAS JETZT! oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2009)

Hm ich will wisen ob es heute Football Im amiland Gibt bzw wan es anfängt D:


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2009)

ich mach mir ma was zu essen, bis später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2009)

run 10 ohne dropp


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

bis später brille 

Hm Ich habe auch hunger >_>


----------



## riesentrolli (30. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm hab auch immer incredibility rausgehört... aber trollis macht mehr sinn^^






Falathrim schrieb:


> Irgendwie schon...wieder was gelernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ick hörs grad. wie kann man denn da incredibility hören?^^

EDIT: also in der live version isses ganz deutlich


----------



## Falathrim (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm ich will wisen ob es heute Football Im amiland Gibt bzw wan es anfängt D:


http://www.nfl.com/

Caturday 7:30 PM

Oder: Es läuft schon/ ist schon gelaufen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> http://www.nfl.com/
> 
> Caturday 7:30 PM
> 
> Oder: Es läuft schon



danke Hm finde auf Justin TV kein Stream scheint also noch nicht zu laufen


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

Allimania 20 wird nie erscheinen, weil Steve kein bock bzw. keine Zeit mehr dafür hat


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

sage ich doch =)


----------



## riesentrolli (30. August 2009)

np: Egotronic & Frittenbude - Die Schande "Doin' our thing!"

die synthese der 2 großen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bleibt aber hinter den erwartungen zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. August 2009)

Die South Park Episode, in der Cartman ein Lehrer ist, ist genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die South Park Episode, in der Cartman ein Lehrer ist, ist genial.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach komm, du rasierst mir die eier


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. August 2009)

wie komm ich nur an diese kinder ran


----------



## Vanth1 (30. August 2009)

bin ma offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gute nacht euch und viel spaß noch


----------



## riesentrolli (30. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie komm ich nur an diese kinder ran


"in meiner hosentasche ist was zu naschen"


----------



## Skatero (30. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ach komm, du rasierst mir die eier


Nein danke.


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Da meine Frage irgendwie untergegangen ist, frage ich nochmal: Wie spricht der Tod?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Lecker eis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

Verdammt - ich hab die Seite vergessen, wo ich direkt Wordpress installieren konnte, ohne es selbst hochladen zu müssen etc :<

Edit: gefunden ><


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. August 2009)

Bin mal off. Gn8 buffies


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

WIE REDET DER TOD???

Bekommt es jetzt wer mit?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Gute nacht schweinchen^^


----------



## riesentrolli (30. August 2009)

ich glaub es is voll hart von allen ignoriert zu werden


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich glaub es is voll hart von allen ignoriert zu werden


Ihr seid so fies -.-

@Soldadra:
keine ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. August 2009)

Ich fänds cool. Könnte man überall einbrechen und keiner würds merken!
Edit: hat iwas mit Latein zu tun, weil Latein die tote Sprache ist.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Ka Soldadra O_o


----------



## Falathrim (30. August 2009)

Würd ich die Frage verstehen würd ich antworten Solaldra


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich glaub es is voll hart von allen ignoriert zu werden


bwahaha


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Hm Heist wohl noch warten D:


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Wie sprict der tod. Es gibt 3 Tiips. Wollt ihr einen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. August 2009)

joa


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Ja Gief Tipp >_>


----------



## riesentrolli (30. August 2009)

nein. geh bitte weg mit deinem rätsel


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. August 2009)

(umso schneller wir es lösen umso schneller ist ruhe..^^)


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

2 zu 1, hier der tipp

am anfang steht in und nach ner Leerstelle die Lösung


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. August 2009)

in rätseln


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Hm brille hats Glaub ich xD


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Falsch.

Tipp nummer 2: das fängt mit G an


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

In griechischen Rätseln \o/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Gief tipp nummer 3 >_>


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Mort


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

O_o WTF?


----------



## riesentrolli (30. August 2009)

~grml grml~
!


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

Uff, ich bin müde. Morgen weiter mit den neuen Blog arbeiten und das heißt bisher nur: hochladen, hochladen, hochladen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja gute nacht euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Mort


hast du dich verschrieben und meintest "mord" oder hast du beim lateinischen ein paar buchstaben vergessen?
(mehr fällt mir dazu nich ein )


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

xD Brille ^^

weeeheeeeeeeee 1.800 post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> xD Brille ^^
> *
> weeeheeeeeeeee 1.800 post *
> 
> ...


nu hastes gemacht. solln wa dich jetz hauen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Probiers doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

nein,ich meine: Mort


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

ich kenn noch nen Tipp, aber dann wirds zu einfach


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Gief Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Pizza, curry und Keli


----------



## Lethior (30. August 2009)

in gmort!Ich habe gewonnen!


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

falsch^^


----------



## Skatero (30. August 2009)

Ich gehe dann mal offline

Gute Nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

dan sag doch was es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

so ich sage auch mal gute nacht ich bin schlafen ^^


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2009)

dps unbuffed heute morgen: 1750
dps unbuffed jetzt: 2300
was 5 frische epics aus pdc normal nicht alles ausrichten können :3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Schönen Guten Abend Schwärmer Es ist 21 Uhr Aufmachen ^^


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Schönen Guten Abend Schwärmer Es ist 21 Uhr Aufmachen ^^


ich war förster!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. August 2009)

Sag mal Klopf, Klopf? Wer ist da?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich war förster!



Du hast vor 21 uhr gepostet .... -.-


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Du hast vor 21 uhr gepostet .... -.-


http://www.skybert.de/uhrzeit.htm ftw, wenns da 21 uhr ist klick ich abschicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

Hat einer der anwesenden Ahnung von Wordpress und Thumbnails?


----------



## Lillyan (30. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dps unbuffed heute morgen: 1750
> dps unbuffed jetzt: 2300
> was 5 frische epics aus pdc normal nicht alles ausrichten können :3


Du spielst sicher nur plötzlich viiiiiiel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

ja ne is kla ich habe Atomuhrzeit Also hast du vor 21 uhr Gepostet


----------



## Skatero (30. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

nabend 

kommt mir das nur so vor oder nimmt die zahl der spacken zu die immer /vote for close und /close schreiben zu?


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja ne is kla ich habe Atomuhrzeit Also hast du vor 21 uhr Gepostet


nööööööööööö



Lillyan schrieb:


> Du spielst sicher nur plötzlich viiiiiiel besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich finde die versteckte ironie nicht :O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

abend ihr beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. August 2009)

Abend, hat jmd Bock meine WC3 map zu testen, wenn se fertig ist (ca. 50 % sind gemacht.)


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Abend, hat jmd Bock meine WC3 map zu testen, wenn se fertig ist (ca. 50 % sind gemacht.)


welche art von map?


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

Juhu ich hab meinen Blog gesprengt ><


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Erstma ne frage wieviel kostet wc3 den jetzt noch so?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. August 2009)

Abend


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Erstma ne frage wieviel kostet wc3 den jetzt noch so?


10 oder 20 euro zusammen mit erweiterung, weiß nicht mehr genau


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

is mir noch zu viel geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. August 2009)

Also, map ist simple. Man muss zu 5 probieren Illidan zu töten. Also jeder kann am Anfang nen Helden wählen. Bräuchte halt welche die testen, ob die Schwierigkeit angemessne ist.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Erstma ne frage wieviel kostet wc3 den jetzt noch so?



das kann man doch bestimmt irgendwo runterladen ^^ oder wenn du nen freund hast der beide cd´s hat von wc3 und tft dann lei sie dir aus installier das spiel und dann log dich bei battle net ein dann brauchste die cd´s nicht mehr zum spielen


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also, map ist simple. Man muss zu 5 probieren Illidan zu töten. Also jeder kann am Anfang nen Helden wählen. Bräuchte halt welche die testen, ob die Schwierigkeit angemessne ist.



uhhh wenn das soladra hört mit illidan töten dann gibts stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also, map ist simple. Man muss zu 5 probieren Illidan zu töten. Also jeder kann am Anfang nen Helden wählen. Bräuchte halt welche die testen, ob die Schwierigkeit angemessne ist.


joa bin dabei

bin fan von illidans 7 und sowas, hört such ähnlich an


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. August 2009)

Needest aber Key für BNet


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

hm LoL ich brauch doch den Key Für Battle.net


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> hm LoL ich brauch doch den Key Für Battle.net



ohh...stimmt =X mein fehler ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

ich glaube ich mach Mir Ebend Essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich glaube ich mach Mir Ebend Essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aus dem miley cyrus kochbuch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> aus dem miley cyrus kochbuch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"Miley Cyrus Burger"
"Miley Cyrus Spaghetti"
und so weiter...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> aus dem miley cyrus kochbuch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Miley cyrus Curry wurst =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley cyrus Curry wurst =)



darf man das falsch verstehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley cyrus Curry wurst =)


Ich glaube nicht, dass ne Amerikanerin auf Curry Wurst abfährt...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. August 2009)

Kennt ihr die Southparkfolge mit Brintey Spears?


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kennt ihr die Southparkfolge mit Brintey Spears?


Das hatten wir gestern schon...


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kennt ihr die Southparkfolge mit Brintey Spears?



mhhrrgmm mhhrrmpf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die beste southpark folge ever mit der kanada streikt folge^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

deja vu Mit der Southpark folge >_>


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

"Herzlich Willkommen, Herzlich Willkommen, in unserer schönen neuen Welt" \o/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Bohr Razyl >_>


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bohr Razyl >_>


Was soll ich bohren?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

deine nase? Ò_ó


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (30. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was soll ich bohren?


Ein Loch in die Wand


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> Ein Loch in die Wand



iihhh... schnitzel sind hier verboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> deine nase? Ò_ó


Das tut vielleicht Miley, aber nicht ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Lass miley da raus *EINZELKAMPF?* ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Lass miley da raus *EINZELKAMPF?* ^^


Ich soll Miley also aus den Keller von dir lassen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Lass miley da raus *EINZELKAMPF?* ^^



was findest du eigentlich an der? O_o soooooo toll sieht die jetzt auch nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was findest du eigentlich an der? O_o soooooo toll sieht die jetzt auch nicht aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er mag ihr Geld...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. August 2009)

Naja, sie hat aber nen Haufen Asche...


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er mag ihr Geld...






Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja, sie hat aber nen Haufen Asche...



lol kay lmao


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Gar nicht Geld spielt keine rolle sie ist einfach süß =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Gar nicht Geld spielt keine rolle sie ist einfach süß =)



die sieht aus wie ein hamster Ó_ó


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Gar nicht Geld spielt keine rolle sie ist einfach süß =)


Und ich wette mit dir:
Es gibt davon tausende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
@ Lachmann: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich wette mit dir:
> Es gibt davon tausende
> 
> 
> ...



das sind doch alles disney samefags O_o britney spears,miley,justin timberlake,shakira etc


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Ihr seid doof *BÖSER TODES BLICK*


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr seid doof *BÖSER TODES BLICK*



ehmmm....*sterb*?


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das sind doch alles disney samefags O_o britney spears,miley,justin timberlake,*shakira* etc


Shakira bei Disney? oÖ



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr seid doof *BÖSER TODES BLICK*


Nein, wir sind realistisch


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

ja lachmann richtig so Und nein Razyl Ihr seid doof :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Shakira bei Disney? oÖ
> 
> 
> Nein, wir sind realistisch



ach ne sry mein fehler meinte christina aguilera (?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... die sind doch eh alle gleich da kann man sich schonma vertuen =/


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2009)

brot kann schimmeln, was kann miley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> brot kann schimmeln, was kann miley
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



playback singen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

singen! ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja lachmann richtig so Und nein Razyl Ihr seid doof :<


Wir sind nicht doof, wir sind realistisch...
Sie ist ne dumme Pute - so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> ach ne sry mein fehler meinte christina aguilera (?)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Shakira ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> brot kann schimmeln, was kann miley
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			
				GB schrieb:
			
		

> wenn se tot is kann se auch schimmeln


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Shakira ist toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die is hrhrhrhr aber naja vom gesang her nich mein fall ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die is hrhrhrhr aber naja vom gesang her nich mein fall ^^


Die kann nett tanzen xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

*razyl In eine Atomwasser Anlage werfe*


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *razyl In eine Atomwasser Anlage werfe*


Atomwasser Anlage? Was soll das denn sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die kann nett tanzen xD



da gabs so ein musikvideo von der grad vergessen was fürn lied aber das musikvideo hab ich nicht vergessen... hrhrhr xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

das kühl wasser du Honk? O_o


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> da gabs so ein musikvideo von der grad vergessen was fürn lied aber das musikvideo hab ich nicht vergessen... hrhrhr xD


Typisch Lachmann ... ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Typisch Lachmann ... ^^



ich bin auch nur ein mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das kühl wasser du Honk? O_o


das kühlwasser in einem akw ist aber keine atomwasseranlage... DU honk...


----------



## Skatero (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das kühl wasser du Honk? O_o


Und das Handtuch nicht vergessen.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin auch nur ein mann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, du bist ein LACHmann... das ist ein Unterschied!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Oh man :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, du bist ein LACHmann... das ist ein Unterschied!



stimmt xDD aber auch nicht nur ein lachmann sondern DER Lachmann...das is dann wieder ein unterschied =P


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> das kühlwasser in einem akw ist aber keine atomwasseranlage... DU honk...



MiMiMI? ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Oh man :>


Was willste?

edit:


			
				GB schrieb:
			
		

> PwnedPwnedPwned?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

wat ick wil geld en haus Miley Und ein auto


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wat ick wil geld en haus Miley Und ein auto



also doch nur wegen dem geld x)


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wat ick wil geld en haus Miley Und ein auto


Geld? Nein, eher Hartz IV
Haus? Einzimmerwohnung ja
Miley? nein, eher die Tusse aus dem 1. Stock im Ghetto
Auto? Nen Trabbi


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geld? Nein, eher Hartz IV
> Haus? Einzimmerwohnung ja
> Miley? nein, eher die Tusse aus dem 1. Stock im Ghetto
> Auto? Nen Trabbi



pwnd <:


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Geld = das sich von leben lässt
Haus = ein Familien Haus
Miley = Miley Cyrus
Auto = Lamborghini Gallardo


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Geld = das sich von leben lässt


Kauf dir erstmal ein deutschbuch


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Geld = das sich von leben lässt
> Haus = ein Familien Haus
> Miley = Miley Cyrus
> Auto = Lamborghini Gallardo


Geld = Lebensverhältnisse von dir => Hartz IV
Haus = ohne ordentlichen Job wird das nichts
Miley = jaa, vll  der russische transenimitator von ihr
Auto = nen Fahrrad reicht

Copyright : GB


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

MiMiMi ihr seid doch alle ....


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> MiMiMi ihr seid doch alle ....


Doof? Realistisch? Schlau? Cool? deine mama? Miley Cyrus f****? Was genau sind wir?


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> MiMiMi ihr seid doch alle ....


...Realisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ...Realisten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das haste von Brille geklaut!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Brille hatn tag Schreib Pause :>


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Brille hatn tag Schreib Pause :>


Und weiter? Deshalb kann Kronas das nicht von Brille haben? btw:


			
				GB schrieb:
			
		

> /facepalm


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

OMG Brille is echt son suchti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG Brille is echt son suchti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso? Gib ne vernünftige Erklärung für so eine unterirdische Aussage!



			
				GB schrieb:
			
		

> schöne grüße an die omi, ich bin im nachtschwärmer \o/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

LoL Brille xD


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LoL Brille xD


Ich seh hier nirgends ne Brille...


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. August 2009)

bin ma weg nacht euch allen =P


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin ma weg nacht euch allen =P


Nacht Mann!



			
				GB schrieb:
			
		

> nacht lachmann


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

... Bohr Razyl geh schlafen ...


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ... Bohr Razyl geh schlafen ...


Nein geh ich nicht, das hast du mir ja mal gar nicht zu befehlen. Geh du wieder bei Mama weinen, dass Miley dich nicht mag.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

hast du schlechte laune oder wat? ....


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2009)

Also ich habn ban bekommen als ich nen genannten zitiert hab


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> hast du schlechte laune oder wat? ....


Nö, warum sollte ich? Oder um es anders auszudrücken:


			
				GB schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe genauso schlechte laune, wie du miley als freundin hast



@ Kronas: Ich zitiere hier auch keinen gebannten!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

LoL schau lieber mal was Kronas schreibt ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LoL schau lieber mal was Kronas schreibt ^^


Würde ich mal nen gebannten zitieren, was ich nicht tu...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Ahja Du schreibst aber das Was er dir Per PB schreibt Ich glaube ich Informiere mal lilly :>


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ahja Du schreibst aber das Was er dir Per PB schreibt Ich glaube ich Informiere mal lilly :>


PB? Was soll bitte sehr PB sein?
Und ich schreibe nichts von gebannten Leuten wie Brille oder sonst wem, denn soweit ich sehen kann, hab ich ihn nirgends erwähnt.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> PB? Was soll bitte sehr PB sein?
> Und ich schreibe nichts von gebannten Leuten wie Brille oder sonst wem, denn soweit ich sehen kann, hab ich ihn nirgends erwähnt.



ich meinte PN Und was heißt GB sonst = Gäste buch oder watt >_>


----------



## Skatero (30. August 2009)

Ja. GB = Germanbash :O


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich meinte PN Und was heißt GB sonst = Gäste buch oder watt >_>


GB ist "Great Bull", nen ex WoW gildie von mir, den ich diesem Thread mal empfehlt habe, falls er was zum lachen brauch

Und Lilly kann gerne meine PN`s überprüfen, da ist nichts von Brille.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

wiso Glaub ich das nicht ganz =/


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wiso Glaub ich das nicht ganz =/


Weil dein Gehirn es nicht zulässt?


----------



## Skatero (30. August 2009)

Wer ist gebannt?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Jetzt werde Mal nicht Beleidigend :O

Über mir Brille is gebanned für 1 tag =/


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Jetzt werde Mal nicht Beleidigend :O
> 
> Über mir Brille is gebanned für 1 tag =/


1. Wieso beleidigend? oO
2. Er hat nur eine Schreibsperre, ist also nicht gebannt


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

weil das wie ich finde beleidigend war 

und ja ich meine doch ne schreib sperre


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> weil das wie ich finde beleidigend war
> 
> und ja ich meine doch ne schreib sperre


1. Ich empfinde es anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Schreibsperre =/= Bann


----------



## Skatero (30. August 2009)

> Missbrauchen Sie die Foren, Kommentare und Chats *niemals* für einen persönlichen Streit (sog. "flame-war"), kommerzielle oder politische Reklame, Werbung, Kettenbriefe, Diebesspiele oder illegale Aktivitäten.


Passt auf, dass ihr keinen Streit bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

das ist kein Streit das ist Theater


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Passt auf, dass ihr keinen Streit bekommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und? Gibt auch nur ne Verwarnung, lässt sich doch gut sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das ist kein Streit das ist Theater


Achso. Dann ist alles in Ordnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2009)

So:
Gute nacht euch



			
				Great schrieb:
			
		

> Nacht Razyl


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Gute nacht Herr Razyl


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. August 2009)

Nacht Razyl =)
Why ist GB gebannt?


----------



## Skatero (30. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So:
> Gute nacht euch


Gute Nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Naja frage ihn mal selber ich will das hier jetzt nicht schreiben =3


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. August 2009)

Wie soll ich ihn fragen, wenn er gebannt ist? Kannst es ja per PN schreiben


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Wieso Nö kein Bock ^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wieso Nö kein Bock ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. August 2009)

Och meno


----------



## mastergamer (31. August 2009)

Warum machen so viele ein Drama daraus, wenn jemand gebannt oder ne' einfache Schreibsperre hat?


----------



## Skatero (31. August 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. August 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Warum machen so viele ein Drama daraus, wenn jemand gebannt oder ne' einfache Schreibsperre hat?



Wollte nur wissen, wofür er gebannt wurde :/

Nabend btw.
Schon mein Potential-Chu gesehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. August 2009)

was hab ich hier gestern verpasst?


----------



## Skatero (31. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was hab ich hier gestern verpasst?


Nichts


----------



## riesentrolli (31. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nichts


dont lügen!


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Why ist GB gebannt?


Great Bull ist nicht mal angemeldet im Forum nur mal so btw...




riesentrolli schrieb:


> was hab ich hier gestern verpasst?


Viel Trolli, sehr viel


----------



## Skatero (31. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dont lügen!


I speak the wahrheit!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2009)

Jigsaw, der Potencial typ, des is so ein Opfer^^. Auf 200 Seiten fertig gemacht^^.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> [...]
> Viel Trolli, sehr viel





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


krieg ich n report?


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> krieg ich n report?


Ja, du hast nicht mitbekommen wie wir wieder Miley und Blade geflamed haben und du hast meinen überragenden *hust noch in aufbau hust* neuen Blog net gesehen MIT SHOUTBOX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, du hast nicht mitbekommen wie wir wieder Miley und Blade geflamed haben und du hast meinen überragenden *hust noch in aufbau hust* neuen Blog net gesehen MIT SHOUTBOX
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der unglaublich geringe ladezeiten hat^^

und ich hab das von wegen brille gelesen. was is mit dem guten passiert?


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> und ich hab das von wegen brille gelesen. was is mit dem guten passiert?


nichts, nurn tag schreibsperre


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der unglaublich geringe ladezeiten hat^^


Tja, ein besseres gab es net :<


----------



## riesentrolli (31. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nichts, nurn tag schreibsperre


was machst du denn für sachen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was machst du denn für sachen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nichts, wofür ich meiner meinung nach eine sperre verdiene, aber egal.


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was machst du denn für sachen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er war ganz ganz böse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

>< Webspace down, Blog down - dreck ><


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. August 2009)

Abend ^^


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend ^^


Huhu Blade Cyrus


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. August 2009)

Moin Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was los hier


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Moin Razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nix


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Moin Razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm, Trolli und Brille sind los, Lachmann auch...


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

nabend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. August 2009)

Abend Na dan ma aufn schönen abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, Trolli und Brille sind los, Lachmann auch...



woher wußtest du das ich da bin bevor ich was geschriebn hab ? O_o


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> woher wußtest du das ich da bin bevor ich was geschriebn hab ? O_o


Tja siehste mal... wie gut ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. August 2009)

Weil er DER RAZYL ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> woher wußtest du das ich da bin bevor ich was geschriebn hab ? O_o


guck mal hinter dich...


----------



## Skatero (31. August 2009)

Die Ernte wird gut werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. August 2009)

Tz man Ob ich heute nacht wieder Football schauen soll =3


----------



## Soladra (31. August 2009)

Huhu


----------



## riesentrolli (31. August 2009)

it's the freax off the leash!


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Huhu


Huhu Zam Anhängerin


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja siehste mal... wie gut ich bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



i haz angst


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Weil er DER RAZYL ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



machst du dich über mich lustig ? =/


Grüne schrieb:


> guck mal hinter dich...



w00t?



Soladra schrieb:


> Huhu



aloha


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> it's the freax off the leash!



ich kenn nur frreak on a leash

achja war grad beim chinesen....ALL YOU CAN F*CKING EAT!!!111


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. August 2009)

Hm Ob ich gleich mal nä ^^


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

So Trolli, extra für dich ne neue Shoutbox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. August 2009)

hallo meine freschen homies, wo kann ich in wow atm einfach waffen skillen :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So Trolli, extra für dich ne neue Shoutbox
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


find den banner kacke
übrigens müsste es: in neuem glanz sein...


----------



## riesentrolli (31. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So Trolli, extra für dich ne neue Shoutbox
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


passt ad besser rein. gut gemacht!


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hallo meine freschen homies, wo kann ich in wow atm einfach waffen skillen :O



bei den unkaputtbaren typen vorm dark portal...wenn die noch da sind


----------



## Tabuno (31. August 2009)

hallöchen...


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> find den banner kacke


Welches Banner? Das von Minas oder das vom Theme?


----------



## riesentrolli (31. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bei den unkaputtbaren typen vorm dark portal...wenn die noch da sind


sind fixed


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hallo meine freschen homies, wo kann ich in wow atm einfach waffen skillen :O


verschiedene quellen munkeln an gegnern



DER schrieb:


> bei den unkaputtbaren typen vorm dark portal...wenn die noch da sind


geht genauso wenig wie beim typ in silithus


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sind fixed



grmml...blizz macht auch alles weg =/


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Welches Banner? Das von Minas oder das vom Theme?


letzteres


----------



## Kronas (31. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bei den unkaputtbaren typen vorm dark portal...wenn die noch da sind


wurde das net gefixed?


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wurde das net gefixed?


lesen soll helfen...


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> letzteres


Das kann ich aber nicht ändern und ich finde es nett. Außerdem sollte da eigentlich das Arras Theme sein, aber dank thumbnail ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. August 2009)

kommt was gutes im Fernsehen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wurde das net gefixed?



japp glaube da kriegst keine skill punkte mehr =/ war nich in shadowmoon auch sowas?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das kann ich aber nicht ändern und ich finde es nett.


joa, ich finds kacke


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> japp glaube da kriegst keine skill punkte mehr =/ war nich in shadowmoon auch sowas?^^



was soll den da sein? O_o


----------



## Tabuno (31. August 2009)

lol langweilig, cu


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa, ich finds kacke


Ach du... du findest alles kacke was ich mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (31. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das kann ich aber nicht ändern und ich finde es nett. Außerdem sollte da eigentlich das Arras Theme sein, aber dank thumbnail ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der blog liegt auf deinem webspace. du kannst alles ändern óÒ


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol langweilig, cu


cya



Razyl schrieb:


> Ach du... du findest alles kacke was ich mache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö, fand den alten egtl ganz gut.
beim neuen stört mich halt das genannte


----------



## Kronas (31. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> japp glaube da kriegst keine skill punkte mehr =/ war nich in shadowmoon auch sowas?^^


google meint noch was von nem mob mit schild in der drachenöde


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. August 2009)

na in shadoowmoon gibts doch auch sone mobs oder ? :x


----------



## Skatero (31. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa, ich finds kacke


Okay Brille du Negativnase hör jetzt auf oder jeder hier darf dich Negativnase nennen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der blog liegt auf deinem webspace. du kannst alles ändern óÒ


Ja, aber ich kann nichts am Theme ändern. Obwohl könnte ich, aber dann könnte ich 
a) Ärger mit den Hersteller des Themes bekommen und 
b) hab ich mal null Ahnung von CSS whatever



Grüne schrieb:


> nö, fand den alten egtl ganz gut.
> beim neuen stört mich halt das genannte


Gib mir das alte Theme mit eigenen header und du bekommst ein Bienchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> na in shadoowmoon gibts doch auch sone mobs oder ? :x


drücke 5 mal die q taste, dreh dich im kreis, fliege dann nordend auf dem 150er fm rückwärts einmal quer drüber und dein waffenskill ist automatisch 450


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> google meint noch was von nem mob mit schild in der drachenöde



es gibt in boreanische tundra in der nähe der kriegshymnenfeste nen toteneschwörer der mit nem schild rumläuft...nur k.p ob man bei dem skilln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> drücke 5 mal die q taste, dreh dich im kreis, fliege dann nordend auf dem 150er fm rückwärts einmal quer drüber und dein waffenskill ist automatisch 450



jup kla ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay Brille du Negativnase hör jetzt auf oder jeder hier darf dich Negativnase nennen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


okay skatero, mach weiter und jeder hier darf dich skatero nennen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> kommt was gutes im Fernsehen?



Ich werde einfach ignoriert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich werde einfach ignoriert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja, hart hart...


----------



## Kronas (31. August 2009)

omfg titanstahlschließkassete beim waffenskillen gefunden


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich werde einfach ignoriert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es kommt fast NIE was gutes im fernsehn...auser samstags da kommt wrestling ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> omfg titanstahlschließkassete beim waffenskillen gefunden


wow, deine mama muss stolz auf dich sein


----------



## Tabuno (31. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> omfg titanstahlschließkassete beim waffenskillen gefunden


omg deutsche version sucks


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wow, deine mama muss stolz auf dich sein


Tja Brille, deine Mama ist nie stolz auf dich!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. August 2009)

Hm heute nacht Wieder Football oder Doch lieber Wrestling RAW Schauen O_o


----------



## Kronas (31. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> omg deutsche version sucks


die ganz harten leute sagen sie gehen, aber sind immernoch da um zu flamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

es waren leute!!LEUTE!!!MENSCHEN!!PERSONEN!!!LEBEWESEN!! auf meiner schülervz seite O_o und unter denen waren komische leute....=/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. August 2009)

Gz oder sollte man angst haben?


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm heute nacht Wieder Football oder Doch lieber Wrestling RAW Schauen O_o



wo wrestling?!

@blade....angst PURE angst O_o


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja Brille, deine Mama ist nie stolz auf dich!


stimmt ja gaaar nöööösch



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm heute nacht Wieder Football oder Doch lieber Wrestling RAW Schauen O_o


geh schlafen



DER schrieb:


> es waren leute!!LEUTE!!!MENSCHEN!!PERSONEN!!!LEBEWESEN!! auf meiner schülervz seite O_o und unter denen waren komische leute....=/


tja, buffed eben


----------



## Tabuno (31. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die ganz harten leute sagen sie gehen, aber sind immernoch da um zu flamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sry da konnt ich net anders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> stimmt ja gaaar nöööösch


Doooch, du bist doch eh nur an deinen nicht vorhandenen Muskeln interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Marvel wurde aufgekauft von Disney 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doooch, du bist doch eh nur an deinen nicht vorhandenen Muskeln interessiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ääääh klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

interessant... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Btw: Marvel wurde aufgekauft von Disney
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


o.^


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ääääh klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Ja klar, du haust ja zu wie nen Baby \o/
2. Ja das ist interessant, denn absofort läuft Spidey mit Micky Maus Kopf rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wo wrestling?!
> 
> @blade....angst PURE angst O_o



www.wrestling.com oder so gibt Internet live stream jeden Sonntag und Montag glaube ich aber heute auf jedenfalls^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2. Ja das ist interessant, denn absofort läuft Spidey mit Micky Maus Kopf rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich wußte das das irgendwann passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Ja klar, du haust ja zu wie nen Baby \o/
> 2. Ja das ist interessant, denn absofort läuft Spidey mit Micky Maus Kopf rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1. dich mach ich trotzdem platt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. solange donald nicht daimt rumläuft isses mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. August 2009)

Über was redet ihr verdammte sache schon wieder Bitte um zusammen fassung


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. August 2009)

macht mal was spannendes...mir ist langweilig


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

es geht sich um spiderman mit nem micky maus kopf


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. dich mach ich trotzdem platt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Nö, du kannst ja auch nicht treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Über was redet ihr verdammte sache schon wieder Bitte um zusammen fassung


boah lies die letzte seite.... -.-



Jigsaw schrieb:


> macht mal was spannendes...mir ist langweilig


iss farben


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. August 2009)

Ne kein Bock Brillä


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne kein Bock Brillä


tja dann pech gehabt...


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne kein Bock Brillä


Dann frag auch nicht so doof dann -.-


----------



## Tabuno (31. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann frag auch nicht so doof dann -.-


zwei danns? :O


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> zwei danns? :O


hö´?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> zwei danns? :O



Damit wollte er Nachdruck verleihen verleihen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. August 2009)

BOHR habt ihr Gute laune


----------



## Tabuno (31. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Damit wollte er Nachdruck verleihen verleihen


aso kk verstehe


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> BOHR habt ihr Gute laune


verständlich bei solchen posts


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> BOHR habt ihr Gute laune


Was willst du andauernd mit BOHREN?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. August 2009)

mimimi? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was willst du andauernd mit BOHREN?


er würde gern ma miley "bohren"



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> mimimi? ^^


NeNeNe


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> er würde gern ma miley "bohren"
> 
> 
> NeNeNe



Erst wen wir lange genug zusammen wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und dan ist ja gut :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

uff...chinesiches essen haut rein O_o ich kann nicht mehr ^^ haut rein und gute nacht ^^


----------



## Tabuno (31. August 2009)

naja bin dann mal wirklich wech, gute nacht allerseits.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Erst wen wir lange genug zusammen wären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du kennst sie nicht mal ansatzweise, die würde dich nicht mal 2 min ertragen, also nutze die gelegenheit, sollte sie denn jemals kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(also nie)


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du kennst sie nicht mal ansatzweise, die würde dich nicht mal 2 min ertragen, also nutze die gelegenheit, sollte sie denn jemals kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich frage mich, ob Sie ihn überhaupt ansehen würde?


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob Sie ihn überhaupt ansehen würde?


sie mus ja nicht hingucken   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sie mus ja nicht hingucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sie tut sich ne Mülltüte von Aldi über den Kopf?


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie tut sich ne Mülltüte von Aldi über den Kopf?


mir kommt da grad eher n lied von rammstein in den sinn


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mir kommt da grad eher n lied von rammstein in den sinn


Uah Rammstein *flieh*


----------



## Skatero (31. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Uah Rammstein *flieh*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. August 2009)

Ihr seid sooooooooooo doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2009)

bin ma weg für heute, bb


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr seid sooooooooooo doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deine mama...
und nun gute nacht *türe zuknall*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. August 2009)

Nacht ihr (beiden?)


----------



## Shizo. (31. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> es geht sich um spiderman mit nem micky maus kopf



Like this?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiss war nun eine 30 sekunden Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. August 2009)

LoL ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2009)

Omg, ich hatte 147 adwares auf meinem PC. Jetzt sind sie alle dout.
Hätte der Merkel noch hallo sagen sollen, bevor ichs gelöscht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Skatero (31. August 2009)

Ich geh mal

Gn8


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

LoL wiso hast es nicht gemacht? ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2009)

Kann ja nicht wissen welche der 147 von der merkel sind. Am schluss kriegts noch der steinmeier


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

stimmt auch wieder ^.^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2009)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6867895/Mc_Roll_d
Wer Alpträume kriegen will^^.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

Hmm schaue ich mir doch mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

Das ist besser das andere video is ja krank ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

So raw (wrestling) ist vorbei ich gehe jetzt schlafen x)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2009)

nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

ich grüße euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2009)

Jemand bock heut nacht noch wc3 fungames zu zocken? Mir ziemlich egal was (alles außer normales Game^^)


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Tabuno (1. September 2009)

ahh mal wieder ein zweitnicker moin moin


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

Abend Opera 10 ist toll \o/


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ahh mal wieder ein zweitnicker moin moin


Abend Tabu

@ Blade:
Mehr oder minder...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2009)

Wann habt ihr euren letzten Virenscan gemacht? xd


----------



## Tabuno (1. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Tabu


wie gehts wie stehts?


----------



## Kronas (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend Opera 10 ist toll \o/


*firefox 3.5 fähnchen schwing*


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wie gehts wie stehts?


Noja geht so, und bei dir?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

letzte scann ohye gut frage xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wann habt ihr euren letzten Virenscan gemacht? xd



is schon was her xD naja aber bitdefender ist eh abgelaufen...neuer computer inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noja geht so, und bei dir?


jo auch alles bestens aber leider wieder schule..., naja sind ja in 6 wochen herbstferien *g*


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is schon was her xD naja aber bitdefender ist eh abgelaufen...neuer computer inc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Originalversion kaufen oder auf ein anderes Programm zurückgreifen

@ Tabu:
Sei doch froh in die Schule gehen zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2009)

Hab letztens was gedownloaded und danach gegooggled und rausgefunden, dass es adware is xd. Aber dann hab ich ein Programm (von ner sicheren Website) gedownloaded und ich hatte 147 adware Sachen^^.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

Genau die DR.Hous folge habe ich gestern Nacht mit einem Freund Geschaut


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Originalversion kaufen oder auf ein anderes Programm zurückgreifen
> 
> @ Tabu:
> Sei doch froh in die Schule gehen zu dürfen
> ...



pff da denk ich nicht dran ich lass diesen pc jetzt von viren und allen möglichen scheiß vernichten und dann wird neuer computer verlangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Tabu:
> Sei doch froh in die Schule gehen zu dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo und hab auch einiges zu tun wenn du dich an meinen letzten notenschnitt erinnerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo und hab auch einiges zu tun wenn du dich an meinen letzten notenschnitt erinnerst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm war das nicht der, wo du fast hängen geblieben bist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2009)

Wenn jemand mein Virenprogramm will, meins ist umsonst und hat alles in weniger als 10 min dow gekriegt.^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

und wie war euer tag so?^^


----------



## Tabuno (1. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm war das nicht der, wo du fast hängen geblieben bist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jep, englisch hat mich gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und morgen das erste mal pw ... wuhu


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> und wie war euer tag so?^^


Beschissen, beschissen und beschissen, Achja hab ich beschissen erwähnt?

@ Tabu:
Passwort? oÖ


----------



## Tabuno (1. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Tabu:
> Passwort? oÖ


politikwissenschaften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> und wie war euer tag so?^^



10 std schule (konnte noch zwischendurch kurz nach haus um dannn noch sportsachen für die 9te und 10te stunde zu holn =/) und beschissenes wetter...


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> politikwissenschaften
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso, das kann ja nichts werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chim3r4 (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> und wie war euer tag so?^^


Ich bin noch am arbeiten bis 23 uhr


----------



## Tabuno (1. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso, das kann ja nichts werden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


och passt schon nur nen bissl zeitung lesen und ich kann in dem ganzen bliblablub mit reden^^


----------



## Kronas (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Genau die DR.Hous folge habe ich gestern Nacht mit einem Freund Geschaut


bei deinem namen fiel es mir wieder ein!
miley cyrus war heute bei pro sieben mit folgendem video, wo sie ihren schrank aufräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2009)

Ich hab jetzt 2 Wochen probiert mich zu überwinden an meiner Wc3 map weiterzuschaffen ><, bin einfach zu faul^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

wieso razyl?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei deinem namen fiel es mir wieder ein!
> miley cyrus war heute bei pro sieben mit folgendem video, wo sie ihren schrank aufräumt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der is die nächsten 5 minuten beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wieso razyl?^^


Hat hier nichts zu suchen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

Miley man hat die wenig Sachen xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2009)

Shit, mein Bein ist eingeschlafen 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6390728/Family...t_eingeschlafen


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley man hat die wenig Sachen xD


Und sowas wollen? Oh gott nein danke... merkt man wie ähem bescheiden manche Stars sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

LOL Mit meinem Bein ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Shit, mein Bein ist eingeschlafen
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6390728/Family...t_eingeschlafen



<3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

razyl ich finde sie immer noch süß =)


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> razyl ich finde sie immer noch süß =)


Sieh sieht nicht besser aus als einige andere...


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

*hust*hamster*hust*


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *hust*hamster*hust*


Vielleicht steht Blade auf Hamster... wer weiß


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht steht Blade auf Hamster... wer weiß



furry...gibts das auch mit hamstern? dann weiß ich was für bilder ich blade zum geburtstag schenken kann :3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

Ich habe am 13.11 Geburtstag Also Bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> furry...gibts das auch mit hamstern? dann weiß ich was für bilder ich blade zum geburtstag schenken kann :3


xDD *lachkrampf*


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich habe am 13.11 Geburtstag Also Bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast damit bestätigt das du furry bilder mit hamstern die ein bisschen wie miley aussehen haben willst....mhkay jedem das seine O_O


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich habe am 13.11 Geburtstag Also Bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Am 13.11  2012 stirbt auch Miley... oh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

Habe ich das? ich habe nur Miley Bilder gelesen D:


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2009)

Braun weiß oder lieber Weiß braun?


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Am 13.11 stirbt auch Miley... oh



jetzt hast du es verraten >_<


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jetzt hast du es verraten >_<


Na und? 2012 stirbt eh jeder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Braun weiß oder lieber Weiß braun?


voll mit weiß überzogen *hust*


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Habe ich das? ich habe nur Miley Bilder gelesen D:



xDD läufst du mit scheuklappen durchs forum oder wie? sobald wer miley schreibt schreibste dann direkt dadrunter NEEEEEEEEED!!!111 egal in was für nem zusammenhang =P


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

1 Ihr sterbt am 13.11 :> Und 2 DU bist pervers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja Kla Wen ich miley lese Sofort NEEEDDD!!!!11111drölf


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> voll mit weiß überzogen *hust*



füße hoch der kommt tief.....


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xDD läufst du mit scheuklappen durchs forum oder wie? sobald wer miley schreibt schreibste dann direkt dadrunter NEEEEEEEEED!!!111 egal in was für nem zusammenhang =P


Liebe macht blind...




BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 1 Ihr sterbt am 13.11 :>


Du auch, 2012 stirbt jeder von uns...


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na und? 2012 stirbt eh jeder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



menno =/ wollte wenigstens noch volljährig werden bevor ich sterbe =/


----------



## Kronas (1. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> füße hoch der kommt tief.....


*füße hoch*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> füße hoch der kommt tief.....



Hm okay *Füße hoch macht*


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> menno =/ wollte wenigstens noch volljährig werden bevor ich sterbe =/


Tja, pech gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *füße hoch*






BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm okay *Füße hoch macht*



muhahahaha ich kontrolliere den nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@razyl 
joa das is schon doof =/


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> muhahahaha ich kontrolliere den nachtschwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mäp falsch, 100 Dollar an Grüne Brille


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

Und ich Kontrolliere dich O_O


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mäp falsch, 100 Dollar an Grüne Brille



heeeyyy warum an grüni? ich hab das doch gesagt  >_<

@blade
das glaub ich nicht hrhrhrhr


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

Muhaha wen du wüsstest *in Bart spreche*


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> heeeyyy warum an grüni? ich hab das doch gesagt  >_<


Brille ist der Chef hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Muhaha wen du wüsstest *in Bart spreche*



ich weiß es aber *in längeren bart spreche <:*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2009)

Oh nein, Miley ist gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw7-90AIKYI


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille ist der Chef hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2009)

Wir können es ja ausrambolen wer hier Chef ist.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

Hust jaja glaub nur *in einen Weit aus längeren Bart sprech*


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

k ... und wie?


jaaahaaa das glaube ich *in unglaublich und unnätürlich längeren bart sprech und dazu noch kuhl guck*muhahahhahaha


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wir können es ja ausrambolen wer hier Chef ist.


Nein, Brille ist the Big Boss


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2009)

Wir rambolen des jetzt aus wer recht hat.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer du bist auch doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Alkopopsteuer du bist auch doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sind wir doch irgendwo alle....


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Alkopopsteuer du bist auch doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der einzige doofe hier bist du....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2009)

Wenn ich anfangen darf bist du der doofe :<


----------



## Kronas (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Alkopopsteuer du bist auch doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und... und... miley cyrus ist auch doof!!!1


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und... und... miley cyrus ist auch doof!!!1



uuhhhh kronas 1   blade 0


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> k ... und wie?
> 
> 
> jaaahaaa das glaube ich *in unglaublich und unnätürlich längeren bart sprech und dazu noch kuhl guck*muhahahhahaha



Glaub es ruhig aber ich weiß es besser *in Bart der bis zum Mond geht und unnatürlich mega hyper dick ist spreche*


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

JAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
ES IST VOLLBRACHT ENDLICH!
Das tolle Theme funktioniert <3
Endlich fuck yeah :X


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und... und... miley cyrus ist auch doof!!!1



sie kann singen du kannst nicht 1 mal schimmeln


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Glaub es ruhig aber ich weiß es besser *in Bart der bis zum Mond geht und unnatürlich mega hyper dick ist spreche*



ich glaub das sogar mehr als ruhig....*in bart sprech der immer einen cm länger und buschiger ist als der von blade* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> sie kann singen du kannst nicht 1 mal schimmeln


Sie sieht aus wie ein Hamster, ist Hannah Montana und sie gehört zur Disney....


----------



## Kronas (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> sie kann singen du kannst nicht 1 mal schimmeln


ich kann schwimmen und gitarre spielen und meinen dk equipen und mir apps auf meinem ipodtouch laden und meinen pc hochfahren und musik hören und lesen und schreiben und rechnen und spaß an theoretischen aufgaben in informatik haben!


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> sie kann singen du kannst nicht 1 mal schimmeln



*hust*aber nur playback*hust* hey wer hat das gesagt? =o


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich glaub das sogar mehr als ruhig....*in bart sprech der immer einen cm länger und buschiger ist als der von blade*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaja sagt *in bart der länger ist weil ich den von lachmann abschneide*


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie sieht aus wie ein Hamster, ist Hannah Montana und sie gehört zur Disney....



kronas und razyl 1 und blade immernoch 0 =O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

du kannst echt nich zählen dafür seid ihr nicht berühmt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> jaja sagt *in bart der länger ist weil ich den von lachmann abschneide*



NOOOOOOOO *heulend auf dem boden lieg weil der bart abgeschnitten wurde :<


----------



## Kronas (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> du kannst echt nich zählen dafür seid ihr nicht berühmt!


ertappt! du magst sie nur weil sie berühmt ist
und FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLS sie dich mal ansehen WÜRDE würdest du dich nur toll FÜHLEN weil sie BERÜHMT ist!


----------



## Tabuno (1. September 2009)

bin dann mal im bett gn8


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

*lachend vor lachmann sitzt*


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

scheiße -.- mein internet geht die ganze zeit aus :< grrmlll so macht das kein spaß =/ bin ma weg -.- bis morgen oder so

achja *abgeschnittenen bart wieder ankleb und den von blade abschneid* mwhahahahahaha ich bin so fies


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

Kronas Des is mir egal ob berühmt oder nicht ich finde sie so oder so süß ! also kannst du mir nix sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> du kannst echt nich zählen dafür seid ihr nicht berühmt!


Und genau deswegen magst du sie nur... sie hat Geld und sie ist berühmt...

edit:
was ist bitte an ihr süß? Naja egal bin wech


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

stimmt nicht ich scheisse auf geld also da her und ob berühmt oder nicht ich finde sie süß sie kann von mir aus ihr stimme verlieren wen ich sie haben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> stimmt nicht ich scheisse auf geld also da her und ob berühmt oder nicht ich finde sie süß sie kann von mir aus ihr stimme verlieren wen ich sie haben kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast du sie jemals getroffen? Jemals mit ihr gesprochen? Jemals irgendetwas von der ECHTEN Miley Cyrus mitbekommen?
Nein? Wie kannst du sie dann "lieben"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vermutlich ist sie die typische egomane, neureiche *piep*, wie sie die Starindustrie in Amerika und anderswo en masse produziert...

Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten ;D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

FIES! D:


----------



## Falathrim (1. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> FIES! D:


Solltest du von mir eig. ja kennen..


----------



## Skatero (1. September 2009)

Die Wahrheit ist hart.

Achja Abend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

abend skatero


----------



## Skatero (1. September 2009)

Ist jemand von euch in der LoL-Beta?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

in wat für ner beta


----------



## Skatero (1. September 2009)

League of Legends (2. Closed Beta)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

LoL ^^


----------



## Falathrim (1. September 2009)

Irgendwie stinkts an, wenn man Hausaufgaben machen will, sich die Hausaufgabe sogar aufgeschrieben hat aber die Karikatur/den Comic den man beschreiben soll nicht findet -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

LoL Zum glück muss ich erst donnerstag wieder Und dann erst um 12:30 uhr beim osz sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (1. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Irgendwie stinkts an, wenn man Hausaufgaben machen will, sich die Hausaufgabe sogar aufgeschrieben hat aber die Karikatur/den Comic den man beschreiben soll nicht findet -.-



Warum machst du sowas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Gute Nacht zusamme *winkt locker in die Runde*

Habt angenehme Tage und Nächte!
*verbeugt sich huldvoll und zieht sich auf sein Nachtlager zurück*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

Dan ma gute nacht du (oder?)


----------



## Skatero (1. September 2009)

Gute Nacht ihr hier


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. September 2009)

Nacht skatero geht ihr jetzt alle off oder wie


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (2. September 2009)

jo morgen schule =/


----------



## Falathrim (2. September 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> Warum machst du sowas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil ich Abi mache und die Hausaufgaben brauche um im Unterricht mitzukommen o.0


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

Lol Sind noch welche hier?


----------



## Lurock (2. September 2009)

Niemals!


----------



## Falathrim (2. September 2009)

Schon...kb zu schlafen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

so lob ick mir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lurock is also nicht da xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

so ich glaube ich sach auch bis 5:30 oder so nacht und gehe schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (2. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wollt ich euch nur mal sagen =)


----------



## Soldier206 (2. September 2009)

loooooool
xD
Das is hart^^


----------



## Skatero (2. September 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

Abend und so


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

abend :> Morgen m 12 Schule sein D:


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist zu geil ich kann nichtmehr xDDDD 


und nabend ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

nabend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

abend ihr beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

alles fit bei euch? <:


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

So ein Mist, hat mich so ein Rocket mit Peitsche in Pokemon Rot besiegt^^.


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> alles fit bei euch? <:


Geht so... und bei dir?


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So ein Mist, hat mich so ein Rocket mit Peitsche in Pokemon Rot besiegt^^.



alles klar xD


Razyl schrieb:


> Geht so... und bei dir?



joa geht ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

bei mir is nicht so alles fit ich muss morgen zur schule okay ist kein richtiger Schultag aber okay ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> bei mir is nicht so alles fit ich muss morgen zur schule okay ist kein richtiger Schultag aber okay ^^



morgen ist donnerstag O_o is doch ganz normal das du zur schule musst oder? =O


----------



## Kronas (2. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So ein Mist, hat mich so ein Rocket mit Peitsche in Pokemon Rot besiegt^^.


was hast du für nen starter genommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

Schiggy, bloß hat der Typ mit seinem Imba rattikarl 2 Volltreffer hintereinander gelandet. Jetzt war er ohne Probleme tot...


----------



## Kronas (2. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schiggy, bloß hat der Typ mit seinem Imba rattikarl 2 Volltreffer hintereinander gelandet. Jetzt war er ohne Probleme tot...


rattikarle mit volltreffern nicht immer doof!!!


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> abend ihr beiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hoi, Du einer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da steh ich momentan voll drauf!

In allen Variantionen.
Man fühle ich mich in meinem Leben gesegnet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Dankbarkeit zeigt mit einem Kniefall und einer Bekreuzigung*

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer..._type=&aq=f

Sucht Euch mal eine Version raus.
Ich kann nix dafür seit ein paar Wochen verfolgt mich das nahezu und ich liebe es.
Wahrhaftig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vor ein paar Wochen, wenn man mir das erzählt hatte, dann hätte ich gesagt Spinner und das ohne verliebt sein zu einer Frau, sondern höchsten zum Leben und allem Sein, Manitu, Shiva, Vishnu, Kali, Buddha, dem Spaghetti-Monster, die goldene Banane, und allem was sonst noch an Göttern oder Scheinwesen darum kreucht und fleucht (beliebeige Religion, Weltansicht einfügen). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt viel mehr als das was was wir sehen und glauben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

So endlich ist der Blog fertig \o/
Das Theme funktioniert, die Widgets laufen alle, das Spiel funktioniert auch =)
Und ich bin halb tot :X


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

ne Morgen ist so gesehen mein erster Schultag wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja krieg sicher nur einteilung in neue klasse und stunden plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schiggy, bloß hat der Typ mit seinem Imba rattikarl 2 Volltreffer hintereinander gelandet. Jetzt war er ohne Probleme tot...



ich bin ja eher so der glumanda typ x)


----------



## Kronas (2. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich bin halb tot :X


manche leute hier würden die andere hälfte übernehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

Hatte bisher immer Glumanda^^. Bloß ist der eher unvorteilhaft bei den 1. 2 Arenen^^.


----------



## Kronas (2. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin ja eher so der glumanda typ x)


feuer nimmt jeder noob, pflanze rockt viel mehr :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

Bald werde ich Mew haben!!!


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> manche leute hier würden die andere hälfte übernehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du z.B.?


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ne Morgen ist so gesehen mein erster Schultag wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hoffentlich kriegste nen besseren stundenplan als ich -.-"

hab montags 6 stunden dienstags 10 studen mittwochs 7 stunden donnerstag und freitag wieder 6...das is nich schön =/


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> feuer nimmt jeder noob, pflanze rockt viel mehr :O



ach puuuhhh glumanda + smetbo/sandamer rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

Hab au ein Smettbo lvl 10 bloß des kann nur Härtner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hätte nicht das Safcon trainieren sollen, sondern Raupy...


----------



## Kronas (2. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bald werde ich Mew haben!!!


mew in rot? oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

Hm hoffentlich viel frei und wenig stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WTF ihr poke kinder? O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hab au ein Smettbo lvl 10 bloß des kann nur Härtner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xDDD

nichts gegen pokemon!!! komm schnapp sie dir *sing*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

Jo, man kann Mew fangen mit nem Trick^^.


----------



## Kronas (2. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hab au ein Smettbo lvl 10 bloß des kann nur Härtner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie trainierst du bitte safcon nur mit härtner? xD


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

Oh gott Pokemon... schrecklich...


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wie trainierst du bitte safcon nur mit härtner? xD



die gute alte tausch strategie ^.^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

Du Boon^^. Safcon starten lassen, wechseln auf Schiggy, EP wird geteilt.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

ihr habt dochn rad locker O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ihr habt dochn rad locker O_o



:<

pokemon ist kuhl =O


----------



## Kronas (2. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du Boon^^. Safcon starten lassen, wechseln auf Schiggy, EP wird geteilt.


das weiß ich wohl aber das dauert doch ewig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh gott Pokemon... schrecklich...


jep. man buddelt so ne games nicht wieder aus...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

redet hier über pokemon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja egal morgen OSZ =< ich will da nicht hin so viele Türken D:


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jep. man buddelt so ne games nicht wieder aus...


Ich frage mich nur, was an den Spiel toll ist? Die Serie hat mittlerweile über 10 Versionen und alle haben genau das gleiche beschissene Spielprinzip... 



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> redet hier über pokemon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da ist aber auch miley!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

da ist miley wirklich <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> da ist miley wirklich <3



jetzt geht das wieder los =O


----------



## Tabuno (2. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, was an den Spiel toll ist? Die Serie hat mittlerweile über 10 Versionen und alle haben genau das gleiche beschissene Spielprinzip...


naja als man noch 9 jahre war und mit seinem gameboy noch rumgerannt ist war es irgendwie cool sein ding da zu leveln^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

Ich hab gehört Miley steht auf Typen mit nur 1 Arm!


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> da ist miley wirklich <3


Wär das toll, Blade läuft in Gedanken (Gedanken bestehen 100% aus Miley) und er läuft am 1. Schultag voll gegen die Tür.
Das wär einfach nur episch


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

Hoffentlich haben die keine Überwachungs cam =< Bzw is ja kein richtiger schultag


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja als man noch 9 jahre war und mit seinem gameboy noch rumgerannt ist war es irgendwie cool sein ding da zu leveln^^


Als 9 Jähriger findet man so einiges toll...
Aber mal ganz ehrlich:
Das Spiel ist einfach nur der größte Schrott oO Ein Schandfleck Nintendos :<


----------



## Kronas (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hoffentlich haben die keine Überwachungs cam =< Bzw is ja kein richtiger schultag


sonst können sie dir dabei zusehen wie du auf dem klo ein miley foto hinausholst und dir einen runterholst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

Als kleines Kind war die Umgebung einfach nur Hammer und du hasst alles viel geiler gefunden!


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> sonst können sie dir dabei zusehen wie du auf dem klo ein miley foto hinausholst und dir einen runterholst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht nur auf dem Klo... das macht der auch im Unterricht...


----------



## OneManShow (2. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört Miley steht auf Typen mit nur 1 Arm!



Mein Vater hat nur einen Arm...und mein Onkel ein Bein is nich sehr witzig.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> sonst können sie dir dabei zusehen wie du auf dem klo ein miley foto hinausholst und dir einen runterholst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



iiihhhh xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

Bohr habe ich heute gegessen xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht nur auf dem Klo... das macht der auch im Unterricht...



Du lügst =<


----------



## Kronas (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bohr habe ich heute gegessen xD


themcrash failed!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bohr habe ich heute gegessen xD



du bohrst aber ziemlich viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Du lügst =<


Nö, es gibt eine menge Beweisfotos.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

i know =< war ein sehr schlechter Versuch .... DA TITTEN


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> i know =< war ein sehr schlechter Versuch .... *DA TITTEN*


Das war unterirdisch...


----------



## Kronas (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> i know =< war ein sehr schlechter Versuch .... DA TITTEN


es sind schonmal nicht mileys, sonst wärst du die nächsten 20 min beschäftigt


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> es sind schonmal nicht mileys, sonst wärst du die nächsten *20 min* beschäftigt


20 Minuten? Der wär nach 2 minuten fertig....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Als 9 Jähriger findet man so einiges toll...
> Aber mal ganz ehrlich:
> Das Spiel ist einfach nur der größte Schrott oO Ein Schandfleck Nintendos :<


naja als schandfleck würde ich es nicht bezeichnen. einen schönen umsatz haben sie dadurch sicherlich gemacht.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

Okay ich geh ma lillyan Holen :> ne spaß 

Ihr Seid Fies


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

von pokemon zu miley cyrus t*tten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lulz


----------



## Skatero (2. September 2009)

Ich hatte mal ein Glutexo lv 100. :S

Achja Trick = Bug?

Hmmm F5 vergessen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

Lachmann You are not funny Anderes thema


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja als schandfleck würde ich es nicht bezeichnen. einen schönen umsatz haben sie dadurch sicherlich gemacht.


Umsatz ja, aber spielerisch war das Spiel einfach nur "bäääääh"



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Okay ich geh ma lillyan Holen :>


Oh, wieder bei Tante Lilly muss er weinen der arme Blade...



DER schrieb:


> von pokemon zu miley cyrus t*tten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Noch nicht das Pokemon "Miley Cyrus t*tten* gefangen? Mies!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

Nope, kein Bug. Extra von Nintendo gewollt. BLoß hats keienr rausgefunden und se haben es 2003 verraten...


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

menno =/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

Hm Lachman`s bart abschneide


----------



## Tabuno (2. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ein Glutexo lv 100. :S


ging das nicht nur bis lvl99?


----------



## Kronas (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm Lachman`s bart abschneide


mileys titten abschneide  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm Lachman`s bart abschneide



geht nicht muhahahahaha heute selber abgeschnitten x)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mileys titten abschneide
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kronas Gesicht Mit meinen Fäusten Zu spame


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> geht nicht muhahahahaha heute selber abgeschnitten x)


Wo nichts ist, kann man nichts abschneiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo nichts ist, kann man nichts abschneiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das denks tauch nur du mein freund...hrhrhr


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

Ich kann zu meinen Enkeln irgendwann sagen: Als ich in eurem Alter war gab es noch 150 Pokemons°


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (2. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So endlich ist der Blog fertig \o/
> das Spiel funktioniert auch =)



\o/

Nabend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

Oha Kampf ansage Von lachmann an Razyl :>


----------



## Skatero (2. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ging das nicht nur bis lvl99?


Nö


----------



## Kronas (2. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich kann zu meinen Enkeln irgendwann sagen: Als ich in eurem Alter war gab es noch 150 Pokemons°


bis du enkel hast gibts 2000 davon und sie kennen alle auswendig ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich kann zu meinen Enkeln irgendwann sagen: Als ich in eurem Alter war gab es noch 150 Pokemons°



in der schülervz gruppe war ich drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö


tja schon zu lange her^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

Ich kenn immerhin alle 150 auswendig^^.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

POKEMON >_> *kotz*


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das denks tauch nur du mein freund...hrhrhr





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jigsaw schrieb:


> \o/
> 
> Nabend


Ja freu dich Jigsaw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e-0uZEWIhs


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (2. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Smiley ist echt Sch*** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Phuu bin ich froh dass der Tag rum ist :]


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

Razyl =<


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Der Buffed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jap der Smiley ist mies...

Edit:
ja Blade?


----------



## Tabuno (2. September 2009)

was ist an dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 smiley so schlimm? ich find ihn schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

du bist so Gnäh *hate* =(


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was denn? >_< ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

=/ LoL Langeweile


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

Hm, also Skandale hat ja diese Miley ja schon genug... fehlt noch ein Absturz und wir haben tatsächlich Britney Spears II...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, also Skandale hat ja diese Miley ja schon genug... fehlt noch ein Absturz und wir haben tatsächlich Britney Spears II...



sei still unwürdiger =( Bloß weil son doofer hacker Miley gehackt hat =<


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> sei still unwürdiger =( Bloß weil son doofer hacker Miley gehackt hat =<


Nicht nur deswegen, da gabs auch noch eine menge andere Skandale... halb nackt ausziehen für ein modeheftchen mit 16(!) und und und.... heftig


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht nur deswegen, da gabs auch noch eine menge andere Skandale... halb nackt ausziehen für ein modeheftchen mit 16(!) und und und.... heftig



ja und O_o Halbnackt Ist doch heutzutage eh schon jeder zu sehn


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja und O_o Halbnackt Ist doch heutzutage eh schon jeder zu sehn



ich war noch nicht halbnackt iner zeitung =O


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja und O_o Halbnackt Ist doch heutzutage eh schon jeder zu sehn



Das macht es trotzdem nicht besser...

Scheiße bleibt scheiße, egal wieviele Vollidioten es fressen!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich war noch nicht halbnackt iner zeitung =O




dich will auch keiner sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> dich will auch keiner sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



heeeyyy das will...ohh... menno =/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

das war jetzt fies von mir Entschuldigung *hand hinhalt*


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja und O_o Halbnackt Ist doch heutzutage eh schon jeder zu sehn


Aber nicht mit 16 Jahren und das auf einen Modeheft und dann mit der super Ausrede:
" „Ich war so geehrt, dass Annie Leibovitz mit mir arbeiten wollte. Ich dachte, dass die Fotos 'künstlerisch' werden. Aber jetzt schäme ich mich für die Bilder.“
Mileys Arbeitgeber Disney steht hinter ihr, behauptet: „Miley wurde manipuliert, für eine steigende Auflage des Magazins.“"


----------



## Kronas (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *hand hinhalt*


fass die nicht an, die war schon an unsittlichen orten während miley angesehen wurde!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

stümmt gar nich kronas lügt!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das war jetzt fies von mir Entschuldigung *hand hinhalt*



ok *hand ge... text von kronas les!hand wieder zurück zieh*


Kronas schrieb:


> fass die nicht an, die war schon an unsittlichen orten während miley angesehen wurde!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

*elektroschoker Von der Hand nehme und umdrehe und geh*


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *elektroschoker Von der Hand nehme und umdrehe und geh*


Schockst du auch Miley? Wenn ja, dann wüsste Ich wieso sie ein Disney Star ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

musst du mir jetzt mal erklären razyl =/


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *elektroschoker Von der Hand nehme und umdrehe und geh*



komm bleib hier =/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

Okay *hier bleib*


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Okay *hier bleib*



*in eine Schwarze Kiste drück und deckel festnagel*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

*Deckel auf trete*


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Okay *hier bleib*



yeeey


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> musst du mir jetzt mal erklären razyl =/


Wenn du sie schockst, schockst du Ihr Gehirn... ergo, sie ist mittlerweile so doof... ach lassen wir das


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (2. September 2009)

Soo bin mal off. Gn8 :]


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

DOOF? du bist doof =<


----------



## Tabuno (2. September 2009)

und tschüss. gute nacht kinders.


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> DOOF? du bist doof =<


Nö, ich bin nicht doof.
Und ich hau mich nun aufs Ohr und morgen neuen Test schreiben argh >< so wenig zeit, soviel zu tun


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Soo bin mal off. Gn8 :]



nacht


Tabuno schrieb:


> und tschüss. gute nacht kinders.



nacht

und nacht razyl


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

nacht ihr 3 Wer bleibt den jetzt noch hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> nacht ihr 3 Wer bleibt den jetzt noch hier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tschüss! *Plasmagranate in die hand drück*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

O_o *sie selor in die Hose stecke Und Weg Renn*


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

*hier sei*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

Du bleibst auch hier =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

ach tu ich das ? O_o ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

ka ich hoffe mal O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

dann muß ich dich leider enttäuschen =/ ich bin jetzt auch mal weg ^^ will morgen ma was früher aufstehen zwecks frühstücken und so =P naja hau rein und nacht an alle anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

Gute nacht *grml*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

Ich bin wieder da! Und hab jetzt mit dem Trick Mew !


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

OMG schon wieder Pokemon >_>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

^^. Bin halt die Pokemongeneration, genau in die Schule gekommen als Pokemon in war...^^.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

OMG ^^


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Die Version find ich auch gut, da hat man gleich Lust mitzumachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnTFXF8oeh4

So nach Ihrs, für mich wird es Zeit für die Koje. ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. September 2009)

hm ich gehe dan gleich schlafen


----------



## Skatero (2. September 2009)

Ich geh auch.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Mich würd wirklich mal interessieren, wieviel allein dieser Thread an MB in der Datenbank verbraucht.


----------



## Zonalar (3. September 2009)

moin


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Abend 21 uhr aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

metalige grüße \m/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Oha is doch schon 1 da O_o GZ


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2009)

Moin, moin^^.


----------



## Kronas (3. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> metalige grüße \m/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei deiner signatur fällt mir was ein

man könnte ein ähnliches bild machen, nur mit 'I like my metal just like my teacher' (death metal *hust*)


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Abend, gebt mir mal Ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

lawl Abend ihr beiden 

Meine Neue schule TOTAL HASS


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

was den für Ideen Razyl?


----------



## Kronas (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> lawl Abend ihr beiden
> 
> Meine Neue schule TOTAL HASS


von der alten runterflogen, weil du miley cyrus poster aufgehangen hast?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei deiner signatur fällt mir was ein
> 
> man könnte ein ähnliches bild machen, nur mit 'I like my metal just like my teacher' (death metal *hust*)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bitte mach nur ich kann sowas überhaupt nicht xD


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> was den für Ideen Razyl?


Für meinen Blog...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> von der alten runterflogen, weil du miley cyrus poster aufgehangen hast?



Nein auf ein osz gekommen ... 

*schule verfluche hass hass hass* -.-


----------



## Kronas (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nein auf ein osz gekommen ...
> 
> *schule verfluche hass hass hass* -.-


osz?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> osz?!?!?!?!?!?!?


OberStufenZentrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> osz?!?!?!?!?!?!?



OSZ = Oberstufen Zentrum -.- *schule hass*


----------



## Kronas (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OSZ = Oberstufen Zentrum -.- *schule hass*


warum, ist da miley cyrus verboten?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum, ist da miley cyrus verboten?



nein Aber Der lehrer Bzw die Lehrer Sprechen kaum richtig deutsch *KOTZ* meine klasse besteht mit mir aus 10 leuten und neun davon sind türken ....


----------



## Kronas (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> nein Aber Der lehrer Bzw die Lehrer Sprechen kaum richtig deutsch *KOTZ* meine klasse besteht mit mir aus 10 leuten und neun davon sind türken ....


autsch
wir haben bei uns in der ganzen stufe (~90 leute) einen türken, der aber richtig deutsch kann und in deutschland geboren wurde und 2 chinesen/japaner/sonstwas die auch alle deutsch können


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> autsch
> wir haben bei uns in der ganzen stufe (~90 leute) einen türken, der aber richtig deutsch kann und in deutschland geboren wurde und 2 chinesen/japaner/sonstwas die auch alle deutsch können



Wie gesagt ich hasse es jetzt schon -.-


----------



## Tabuno (3. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend, gebt mir mal Ideen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schreib mal was über hon


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> schreib mal was über hon


hon?


----------



## Kronas (3. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> schreib mal was über hon


HON ist die Abkürzung für:

    * das olympische Länderkürzel für Honduras
    * die Stiftung Health On the Net Foundation
    * den höchsten Status bei Miles & More, dem Vielfliegerprogramm der Lufthansa
    * Honorar (Hon.)


Hon ist der Familienname folgender Personen:

    * Louis Hon (1924–2008), französischer Fußballspieler und -trainer

was davon?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

amon armath <3 melodic&#65279; viking death metal xDD


----------



## Skatero (3. September 2009)

Findet ihr League of Legends auch toll?

Achja Abend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

LoL Pornos sind auch nicht mehr was sie mal wahren -.-


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LoL Pornos sind auch nicht mehr was sie mal wahren -.-


Du sollst dir auch sowas nicht anschauen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war eh nurn joke Mir is sau langweilig -.-


----------



## Kronas (3. September 2009)

BLADE BEI PRO 7 SINGT WER WAS VON MILEY


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> war eh nurn joke Mir is sau langweilig -.-


Jajaja, nurn "joke"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

LOl Pro 7 einschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2009)

Jaja, bei der Frage ob er 18 ist klickt er nämlich immer nein^^.


----------



## Kronas (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LOl Pro 7 einschalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sie hats jetzt 2 mal gesungen du hasses verpasst, die bewerten grade

ololol sie fliegt raus!


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Extra für Blade...
Muss aber anmerken: in den Song singt sie echt gut...

Btw: sorry an Trolli, aber rosa musste hier einfach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jaja, bei der Frage ob er 18 ist klickt er nämlich immer nein^^.



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Findet ihr *League of Legends* auch toll?
> 
> Achja Abend






BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *LoL Pornos* sind auch nicht mehr was sie mal wahren -.-


du bist krank blade... sehr, sehr krank


----------



## Kronas (3. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist krank blade... sehr, sehr krank


sowas bemerkt nur brille


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Razyl =) 

Omg ich liebe dieses Lied <3 Miley *hachjaaaaaaa*


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist krank blade... sehr, sehr krank


Du bist fies Brille... sehr, sehr fies


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> sowas bemerkt nur brille


mh kann sein



Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist fies Brille... sehr, sehr fies


mh kann sein


----------



## Kronas (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Razyl =)
> 
> Omg ich liebe dieses Lied <3 Miley *hachjaaaaaaa*


43 millionen andere leute die genau so krank sind wie du schauen es sich an xD


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 43 millionen andere leute die genau so krank sind wie du schauen es sich an xD


Ja und? Ich meine, selbst dieser bescheuerte "gangsta" bekommt tausende von klicks...
Und ich hab das Lied sogar aufm Ipod weil es mir gefällt - who cares? Btw, immer noch das beste:


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Allison050793 (vor 30 Minuten)   

omg my friend is miley cyrus's cousin, and she gave me her phone number! no joke! this is nottttt a joke, it's serious, her&#65279; number is 727-420-1575. That is really miley's number, i have actually called it! and she talked to me!!! ahhhhhhh im so excited!

LOL Bester Kommentar Unter dem video wers glaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (3. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> HON ist die Abkürzung für:
> 
> * das olympische Länderkürzel für Honduras
> * die Stiftung Health On the Net Foundation
> ...


heroes of newerth du banause -.-' und LoL ist nix dagegen x)


----------



## Kronas (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Allison050793 (vor 30 Minuten)
> 
> omg my friend is miley cyrus's cousin, and she gave me her phone number! no joke! this is nottttt a joke, it's serious, her&#65279; number is 727-420-1575. That is really miley's number, i have actually called it! and she talked to me!!! ahhhhhhh im so excited!
> 
> ...


den hab ich auch gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(ich wette du hast den fake erst gemerkt, als du angerufen hast xD)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Gar nicht =(


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> heroes of newerth du banause -.-' und LoL ist nix dagegen x)


Tolles Spiel für den Blog...
a) ich habe das Spiel nicht mal annähernd angespielt geschweige denn
b) Dota jemals gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> den hab ich auch gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


als ob.
er hat schon beim bloßen gedanken daran, ihre nummer zu besitzen, soviel dopamin ausgeschüttet, dass er erregt am boden lag.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

hm razyl vllt Mal Einen Film Blog machen für Final Destination 4 Der heute raus kam ^^


----------



## Tabuno (3. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tolles Spiel für den Blog...
> a) ich habe das Spiel nicht mal annähernd angespielt geschweige denn
> b) Dota jemals gespielt
> 
> ...


probiers aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> als ob.
> er hat schon beim bloßen gedanken daran, ihre nummer zu besitzen, soviel dopamin ausgeschüttet, dass er erregt am boden lag.



Wie du lügst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wie du lügst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie du versuchst, wieder normal aufm sessel zu sitzen.


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> hm razyl vllt Mal Einen Film Blog machen für Final Destination 4 Der heute raus kam ^^


Ich schaue mir grundsätzlich solche Filme nicht an... genauso wie andere Filme dieser Art, der Stil gefällt mir einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tabuno schrieb:


> probiers aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist das nicht closed Beta?


----------



## Kremlin (3. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir grundsätzlich solche Filme nicht an... genauso wie andere Filme dieser Art, der Stil gefällt mir einfach nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kurze Anmerkung: Lohnt sich eh nicht. (Weil Film schlecht unso)

So und jetzt will ich noch ein paar Mileyflames hören. Was istn los heute?


----------



## Kronas (3. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> So und jetzt will ich noch ein paar Mileyflames hören. Was istn los heute?


miley riecht aus dem mund wie ne kuh außem arsch!


----------



## Kremlin (3. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> miley riecht aus dem mund wie ne kuh außem arsch!



Nicht sehr kreativ.


----------



## Kronas (3. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Nicht sehr kreativ.


bring nen besseren


----------



## Tabuno (3. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist das nicht closed Beta?


naja 20k würden wohl nicht in eine closed beta können...
20 k (die im schnitt on sind)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bring nen besseren




*BladeDragonGX Spamt Kronas Gesicht mit seiner Faust zu*


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja 20k würden wohl nicht in eine closed beta können...
> 20 k (die im schnitt on sind)


Gib mal den Link zur HP...


----------



## Kronas (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *BladeDragonGX Spamt Kronas Gesicht mit seiner Faust zu*


was war daran ein miley flame


----------



## Kremlin (3. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bring nen besseren



Miley ist in Wahrheit 36, heißt Cordula und hat einen Frauenbart.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *BladeDragonGX Spamt Kronas Gesicht mit seiner Faust zu*


/facepalm


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

es war ein ich vernichte kronas Flame


----------



## Tabuno (3. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gib mal den Link zur HP...


http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/


----------



## Kremlin (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> es war ein ich vernichte kronas Flame



Hörst du immer mitten im Satz auf?


----------



## Kronas (3. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Miley ist in Wahrheit 36, heißt Cordula und hat einen Frauenbart.


wenn ich das auf wikipedia schreibe wirds gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/


"Welcome to the Heroes of Newerth Beta Account website. Heroes of Newerth is currently in a CLOSED testing phase. To participate in the beta test, you must have received a beta key. "
Jaha, ich hab keinen Beta key dafür... und auch kA woher ich den bekommen, also muss ich wohl noch warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Lasst miley in ruhe =(


----------



## Kremlin (3. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenn ich das auf wikipedia schreibe wirds gelöscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, es bleibt für 2 Tage stehen und dann wird es gelöscht. Immerhin wissen dann schon 123412 Leute die Wahrheit. Nur Blade nicht ....


----------



## Kronas (3. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Welcome to the Heroes of Newerth Beta Account website. Heroes of Newerth is currently in a CLOSED testing phase. To participate in the beta test, you must have received a beta key. "
> Jaha, ich hab keinen Beta key dafür... und auch kA woher ich den bekommen, also muss ich wohl noch warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


e-bay


----------



## Skatero (3. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Welcome to the Heroes of Newerth Beta Account website. Heroes of Newerth is currently in a CLOSED testing phase. To participate in the beta test, you must have received a beta key. "
> Jaha, ich hab keinen Beta key dafür... und auch kA woher ich den bekommen, also muss ich wohl noch warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LoL ist sowieso besser.


----------



## Lillyan (3. September 2009)

Jetzt hört ihr mal auf mit der Provoziererei und den Beleidigungen und kommt wieder zu netteren Diskussionen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Lasst miley in ruhe =(


nerv nööööch


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> e-bay



LoL Dein ernst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jetzt hört ihr mal auf mit der Provoziererei und den Beleidigungen und kommt wieder zu netteren Diskussionen...


._.



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LoL Dein ernst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein, mein peter...



Spoiler



füße hoch, der witz kommt flach


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2009)

Welches Kätzchen ist süßer:
Ein ganz schwarzes oder ein ganz weißes?


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> e-bay


Seh ich so aus, als ob ich mir einen beta Key auf e-bay kaufe?....



Skatero schrieb:


> LoL ist sowieso besser.


League of Legends?Das ist doch auch noch irgendwo in der beta oder? <<



Lillyan schrieb:


> Jetzt hört ihr mal auf mit der Provoziererei und den Beleidigungen und kommt wieder zu netteren Diskussionen...


Die Diskussion ist noch nett...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

*füße hoch hebt*


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seh ich so aus, als ob ich mir einen beta Key auf e-bay kaufe?....


ka, wie du aussiehst


----------



## Kremlin (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LoL Dein ernst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei Ebay werden sogar Einhornsamen verkauft. Wieso also nicht auch Betakeys?

 Sogar die von Obama nicht verspeisten Pfannkuchen vom Frühstück gibt es dort.


----------



## Tabuno (3. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Welcome to the Heroes of Newerth Beta Account website. Heroes of Newerth is currently in a CLOSED testing phase. To participate in the beta test, you must have received a beta key. "
> Jaha, ich hab keinen Beta key dafür... und auch kA woher ich den bekommen, also muss ich wohl noch warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


facebook.com da fan werden von der gruppe und kriegst nen beta key also sehr closed find ich und mein bruder hat so viele beta keys weil er vorbestellt hat. kann dir einen geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> League of Legends?Das ist doch auch noch irgendwo in der beta oder? <<


Ja 2. Closed Beta


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Bei Ebay werden sogar Einhornsamen verkauft. Wieso also nicht auch Betakeys?


da wird auch kacke von backstreetboys verkauft ._.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Bei Ebay werden sogar Einhornsamen verkauft. Wieso also nicht auch Betakeys?
> 
> Sogar die von Obama nicht verspeisten Pfannkuchen vom Frühstück gibt es dort.



Ja Es gibt so einiges ich weiß ^^



Grüne schrieb:


> ka, wie du aussiehst




Das willst du nicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> facebook.com da fan werden von der gruppe und kriegst nen beta key also sehr closed find ich und mein bruder hat so viele beta keys weil er vorbestellt hat. kann dir einen geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Facebook... ich denke du solltest wissen wie ich zu dieser Social Community Sch*** stehe oder?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-Tickets-Miley-Cyrus-...id=p3286.c0.m14
Blade, nur 3900$!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/4-Tickets-Miley-Cyrus-...id=p3286.c0.m14
> Blade, nur 3900$!



Is billiger als die 10k $ die ich für den tag ausgeben wollte =(


EDIT 2.000 POSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Kremlin (3. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/4-Tickets-Miley-Cyrus-...id=p3286.c0.m14
> Blade, nur 3900$!



Was will er denn mit 4 Karten?


----------



## Kronas (3. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Welches Kätzchen ist süßer:
> Ein ganz schwarzes oder ein ganz weißes?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sowas hab ich


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2009)

Bin ma weg. Bis später.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> sowas hab ich


und wie oft putzt du im durchschnitt damit am tag?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

eine weiße katze is süßer oder ein mix aus weiß und schwarz =)


----------



## Kronas (3. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und wie oft putzt du im durchschnitt damit am tag?


das macht die schon automatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ein mix aus weiß und schwarz =)


grau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (3. September 2009)

Katzen sind scheiße.


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Katzen sind scheiße.


/sign


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> grau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so wars nicht gemeint sonder mit schwarzen und weißen stellen -.-


----------



## Kremlin (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> so wars nicht gemeint sonder mit schwarzen und weißen stellen -.-



Also Schwarz-weiß gepunktet? o0


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Welches Kätzchen ist süßer:
> Ein ganz schwarzes oder ein ganz weißes?



natürlich schwarz O_o


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> so wars nicht gemeint sonder mit schwarzen und weißen stellen -.-


achwas, ehrlich? 
............................................________
....................................,.-&#8216;&#8221;...................``~.,
.............................,.-&#8221;...................................&#8220;-.,
.........................,/...............................................&#8221;:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:&#8221;........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....&#8220;~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....&#8221;~,_........&#8220;~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......&#8221;=,_.......&#8220;-,_.......,.-~-,},.~&#8221;;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......&#8221;=-._......&#8220;;,,./`..../&#8221;............../
...,,,___.\`~,......&#8220;~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-&#8221;
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Brille sei still 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du bist doof


----------



## Tabuno (3. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Facebook... ich denke du solltest wissen wie ich zu dieser Social Community Sch*** stehe oder?


nenn dich halt anonymous


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Brille sei still
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


pff das hättste wohl gerne


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pff das hättste wohl gerne



kannst du Gedanken lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nenn dich halt anonymous


Ich muss deren f**** einfach nur joinen? Nichts weiter?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> kannst du Gedanken lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


" MILEY MILEY MILEEEEEEYYY"

jap, kann ich


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich muss deren f**** einfach nur joinen? Nichts weiter?



Soweit ich das verstanden habe JA^^


----------



## Tabuno (3. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich muss deren f**** einfach nur joinen? Nichts weiter?


jo mehr nich


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> " MILEY MILEY MILEEEEEEYYY"
> 
> jap, kann ich



Gar nicht schlecht aber was denke ich jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (3. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Katzen sind scheiße.


Oida flamen du Katze oda wat?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Gar nicht schlecht aber was denke ich jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



miley?


----------



## Kronas (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Gar nicht schlecht aber was denke ich jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


miley miley zieh dich aus?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Gar nicht schlecht aber was denke ich jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"mh sind die weißen flecken auf meiner hose zahnpasta, oder....mh soll ich mal probieren? OMG OMG OMG"


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Oida flamen du Katze oda wat?




WTF ein Crackmack


----------



## Crackmack (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> WTF ein Crackmack


Na und hast n problem damit?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Moahr ihr seid so schlecht ich dachte grade WOOT the hell FAPFAPFAP`? ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Na und hast n problem damit?



Was wäre wen ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Moahr ihr seid so schlecht ich dachte grade WOOT the hell FAPFAPFAP`? ^^


ja und das ergebnis davon war das, was ich geschrieben habe!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Stimmt nicht Brille =( du bist schlecht ganz schlecht!!!!


----------



## Crackmack (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Was wäre wen ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann geh ich wieder


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht Brille =( du bist schlecht ganz schlecht!!!!


versuch nicht, dich rauszureden


----------



## Kremlin (3. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Oida flamen du Katze oda wat?



Ja.


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Hm, Tabuno, zauber mal einen Key für mich herbei =/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> versuch nicht, dich rauszureden



Tue ich gar nicht Ò_ó



Crackmack schrieb:


> Dann geh ich wieder



Bleib hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (3. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, Tabuno, zauber mal einen Key für mich herbei =/


muss ich meinen bruder fragen und der hat grad weiblichen besuch. ich möchte nicht stören.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Tue ich gar nicht Ò_ó



doch


Tabuno schrieb:


> muss ich meinen bruder fragen und der hat grad weiblichen besuch. ich möchte nicht stören.


haha


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> muss ich meinen bruder fragen und der hat grad weiblichen besuch. ich möchte nicht stören.


Gibts da nicht irgendwie ne blöde buddy funktion? :X Gibts doch in jeden RTS... auch bei Battleforge gabs das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (3. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> muss ich meinen bruder fragen und der hat grad weiblichen besuch. ich möchte nicht stören.


wer zuerst kommt kriegt den key


----------



## Tabuno (3. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gibts da nicht irgendwie ne blöde buddy funktion? :X Gibts doch in jeden RTS... auch bei Battleforge gabs das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja gibt ne buddy funktion im spiel oder wie meinste das?


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja gibt ne buddy funktion im spiel oder wie meinste das?


Ne Buddy Funktion, die deinen Freund per Mail nen key schickt... bei Battleforge und anderen betas gibts das... aber k.A wie das dort ist...


----------



## Tabuno (3. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne Buddy Funktion, die deinen Freund per Mail nen key schickt... bei Battleforge und anderen betas gibts das... aber k.A wie das dort ist...


ne ka ob das geht


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ne ka ob das geht


dummes Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (3. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> dummes Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach razyl geht bestimmt bin nur zu faul *g*


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ach razyl geht bestimmt bin nur zu faul *g*


Sei mal nicht so faul... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

echt faule socke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

bin mal wieder weg =O metaliges gute nacht \m/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (3. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sei mal nicht so faul...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ka wo das sein soll mach ich morgen vlt n8


----------



## Kremlin (3. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin mal wieder weg =O metaliges gute nacht \m/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gn8.


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ka wo das sein soll mach ich morgen vlt n8


Joa, hätte eh keine Zeit gehabt, jetzt noch das alles ziehen etc...
Nacht =)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin mal wieder weg =O metaliges gute nacht \m/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2009)

Ich sag ebenfalls gute Nacht
*Und nun sprecht mir nach:"Ich klicke auf das tolle Signaturbild von Razyl"* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sag ebenfalls gute Nacht
> *Und nun sprecht mir nach:"Ich klicke auf das tolle Signaturbild von Razyl"*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nacht
*ich klicke nicht auf die signatur von razyl*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Eben Bissen TV schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. September 2009)

Ich geh mal.

Gute Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. September 2009)

Ich gehe auch gleich Off Gute Nacht Skatero ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Ohman Morgen Früh aufstehen wie ich das Hasse =( naja Bald Zur Schule Los Muss -.-


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ohman Morgen Früh aufstehen wie ich das Hasse =( naja Bald Zur Schule Los Muss -.-


Sagmal, kannst du auch noch was anderes außer andauernd rumnörgeln? "Schule scheiße, Frühs aufstehen scheiße... " usw...
Nörgel doch an Miley rum, die ist bei weitem auch nicht perfekt...


----------



## Tabuno (4. September 2009)

hier razyl was für deinen blog http://www.buffed.de/news/11846/playmobil-...mmo-vorgestellt
ich möchte einen ausführlichen spieletest sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hier razyl was für deinen blog http://www.buffed.de/news/11846/playmobil-...mmo-vorgestellt
> ich möchte einen ausführlichen spieletest sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da das Spiel auch schon draußen ist oO...
Gieve HoN key... LoL hat mir bisher sehr sehr gut gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und werd ich mir wohl auch kaufen <3


----------



## Tabuno (4. September 2009)

ja aber leider sind die server nur von mittag bis früher abend online^^
(selfown für die flamer die mimimi gemacht haben das schon die kinder suchten)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagmal, kannst du auch noch was anderes außer andauernd rumnörgeln? "Schule scheiße, Frühs aufstehen scheiße... " usw...
> Nörgel doch an Miley rum, die ist bei weitem auch nicht perfekt...



Abend Und lass miley in ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend Und lass miley in ruhe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum sollte ich? Ich habe recht, du nörgelst an jeden Mist rum, aber sobald etwas gegen miley geht "Ah nee, die ist ja sooooo süüüüß"...


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gieve HoN key... LoL hat mir bisher sehr sehr gut gefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kann nie und nimmer ernst gemeint sein.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Das kann nie und nimmer ernst gemeint sein.


Wieso nicht? *Mir* macht es sehr viel Spaß, warum sollte ich es mir also nicht kaufen?


----------



## Tabuno (4. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? *Mir* macht es sehr viel Spaß, warum sollte ich es mir also nicht kaufen?


razyl ich weiß echt nich wo das sein soll -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Jurassic park <3 ^^


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Jurassic park <3 ^^



Final Destination 4 <3 ^^, oh wait .....


----------



## Kronas (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Jurassic park <3 ^^


kommt da miley drin vor?


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kommt da miley drin vor?



Vielleicht läuft sie als Statist im Hintergrund. Das wäre aufjedenfall ein Kaufgrund für ihn.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Jurassic park <3 ^^


Wird doch sicherlich auch wieder so ein Billig-Film, der die Marke schön zerstört...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Final Destination 4 <3 ^^, oh wait .....




Muss ich auch noch schauen^^


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Muss ich auch noch schauen^^



Ich kann dir sagen was passiert.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen was passiert.



NEIN!


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> NEIN!



Also, am Anfang hat einer eine Vision und dann überleben die das und dann sterben sie doch. Eine total ausgefuchste Story nicht wahr?

Btw: Du hast den Witz nicht verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Also, am Anfang hat eine eine Vision und dann überleben die das und dann sterben sie doch.Eine total ausgefuchste Story nicht wahr?



So wie in jedem anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber pssst


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> So wie in jedem anderen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Darf ich sagen wie sie sterben?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Darf ich sagen wie sie sterben?




... Bohr höre doch auf mit dem scheiss? -.-


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ... Bohr höre doch auf mit dem scheiss? -.-



Du willst dir den Blödsinn also echt angucken?


----------



## Lillyan (4. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? *Mir* macht es sehr viel Spaß, warum sollte ich es mir also nicht kaufen?


Mach nur... ich werd auch wegen La Tale verspottet und spiels trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Du willst dir den Blödsinn also echt angucken?



Ja ... -.-


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mach nur... ich werd auch wegen La Tale verspottet und spiels trotzdem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist das?

@Blade: Ich kanns ja spoilern. :\


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mach nur... ich werd auch wegen La Tale verspottet und spiels trotzdem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hah, wenigsten eine die mir zustimmt <3
Und was genau ist La Tale?^^


----------



## Lillyan (4. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hah, wenigsten eine die mir zustimmt <3
> Und was genau ist La Tale?^^


http://latale.aeriagames.com/


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hah, wenigsten eine die mir zustimmt <3
> Und was genau ist La Tale?^^



http://latale.ogplanet.com/

....

/e: Verdammt, zu langsam.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Was ist das?
> 
> @Blade: Ich kanns ja spoilern. :\



NICHT SPOILERN -.-


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> http://latale.aeriagames.com/


Du bist so faul, weißt du das eigentlich? Hättest du doch auch mit deinen eigenen Worten beschreiben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> NICHT SPOILERN -.-



Soll mir also jetzt sagen, dass du dir den Spoiler dann trotzdem durchliest?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Soll mir also jetzt sagen, dass du dir den Spoiler dann trotzdem durchliest?




Nein Höre doch einfach auf man ich will den film noch schauen .....


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nein Höre doch einfach auf man ich will den film noch schauen .....


Es gibt auf buffed.de eine Ignore - Funktion... nur mal so btw


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nein Höre doch einfach auf man ich will den film noch schauen .....



Bleib geschmeidig. Ich hab bis jetzt doch noch garnichts gesagt.


----------



## Lillyan (4. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist so faul, weißt du das eigentlich? Hättest du doch auch mit deinen eigenen Worten beschreiben können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


La Tale ist eine Art Jump'n'run MMO im Stil von Ragnarok.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

ja okay dan lass es mit dem spoilern bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> La Tale ist eine Art Jump'n'run MMO im Stil von Ragnarok.


Und ein Side-Scrolling Game -> also nichts für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Besonders wieder diese typische Asia-Style uaaaaaaahhh...
Was kommt eigentlich dieses Jahr noch an MMO´s raus? Nur noch Aion? Naja, dann halt doch auf SW:TOR warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja okay dan lass es mit dem spoilern bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nagut. :/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Nagut. :/




Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte.


----------



## Lillyan (4. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was kommt eigentlich dieses Jahr noch an MMO´s raus? Nur noch Aion? Naja, dann halt doch auf SW:TOR warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie... willst du etwa nicht dieses total innovative Spiel testen, in dem man fliegen kann, das keine Bugs haben wird, eine weit bessere Community als WoW hat UND in 5 Jahren noch genau so viel Spaß macht wie am ersten Tag?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie... willst du etwa nicht dieses total innovative Spiel testen, in dem man fliegen kann, das keine Bugs haben wird, eine weit bessere Community als WoW hat UND in 5 Jahren noch genau so viel Spaß macht wie am ersten Tag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast es erfasst. Es ist gut, sehr gut? Nein, bei weitem nicht. Das Spiel kann seine Grinding-Hintergründe nicht verstecken, geschweige denn toll verpacken...
Ebenso ist das Fliegen zwar nett, aber auf Dauer wird dies auch eintönig. Und am Anfang könnte die Community schlimm werden, wenn ein Teil der WoW-ler sich das Spiel anschaut... 

Nein danke, ich warte lieber auf SW:TOR. Da hab ich mit Bioware einen Super-Entwickler, mit der Star Wars Lizenz eine der stärksten Lizenzen weltweit und ich hab ein weiterentwickeltes Kotor - was will ich mehr?


----------



## Vanth1 (4. September 2009)

nabend


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

Challo.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> nabend


Abend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> nabend



Schönen Guten abend ^^


----------



## Vanth1 (4. September 2009)

und wie gehts den herren....& damen,falls es die hier gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. September 2009)

Warte dringend auf neue Pics und Videos von der PAX zu STO...


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

Razyl und Lillyan führen grad eine Diskussion über einen 08/15 Asiagrinder. Der Dessinteresse wegen, hab ich den Namen schon vergessen.


----------



## Lillyan (4. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Razyl und Lillyan führen grad eine Diskussion über einen 08/15 Asiagrinder. Der Dessinteresse wegen, hab ich den Namen schon vergessen.


Tschuldigung, wir können uns ja auch wie jeden Abend hier die Köpfe einschlagen... das ist sicher weit interessanter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, wir können uns ja auch wie jeden Abend hier die Köpfe einschlagen... das ist sicher weit interessanter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




au ja Bitte


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> au ja Bitte



Wat?


----------



## Vanth1 (4. September 2009)

Wuhuuu,gibts noch Plätze in der ersten Reihe?


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Razyl und Lillyan führen grad eine Diskussion über einen 08/15 Asiagrinder. Der Dessinteresse wegen, hab ich den Namen schon vergessen.


Und? Soll ich mich nun dafür schämen?



Lillyan schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, wir können uns ja auch wie jeden Abend hier die Köpfe einschlagen... das ist sicher weit interessanter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich darf dir den Kopf einschlagen? oO


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und? Soll ich mich nun dafür schämen?



Kannst du.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und? Soll ich mich nun dafür schämen?
> 
> 
> Ich darf dir den Kopf einschlagen? oO




Schlag ihr den Kopf matschig


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Schlag ihr den Kopf matschig



Oauuh bist du eklig.


----------



## Lillyan (4. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich darf dir den Kopf einschlagen? oO


Nene... umgekehrt :>


----------



## Vanth1 (4. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nene... umgekehrt :>


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nene... umgekehrt :>


War mir sowas von klar...
Du bist die Moderatorin, wehre ich mich, krieg ich ne Sperre... das ist doch nicht fair! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (4. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> War mir sowas von klar...
> Du bist die Moderatorin, wehre ich mich, krieg ich ne Sperre... das ist doch nicht fair!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mods sind auch nur Menschen.......munkelt man


----------



## Tabuno (4. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie... willst du etwa nicht dieses total innovative Spiel testen, in dem man fliegen kann, das keine Bugs haben wird, eine weit bessere Community als WoW hat UND in 5 Jahren noch genau so viel Spaß macht wie am ersten Tag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das spiel wird genau so wie warhammer ein flop.
tabuno hat gesprochen!
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=122482
toller thread btw


----------



## Vanth1 (4. September 2009)

So,zieh leine und setz mich vor die Glotze.
Komme vielleicht später wieder......wer weiss...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das spiel wird genau so wie warhammer ein flop.
> tabuno hat gesprochen!
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=122482
> toller thread btw



Ich weiß die Lösung! T I K U M E! Was hab ich gewonnen?


----------



## Tabuno (4. September 2009)

wieso hast du den namen zensiert, lilli?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Jurassic park 1 schauen macht spaß ^^


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

War es nun Tikume oder nicht?


----------



## Tabuno (4. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> War es nun Tikume oder nicht?


ja, u win


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja, u win



Und was hab ich gewonnen?


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das spiel wird genau so wie warhammer ein flop.
> tabuno hat gesprochen!


Apropos Warhammer:
Kai "Sterntaler" Schober verlässt nächste Woche das GOA Team... noch ein Rückschritt bei WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Und was hab ich gewonnen?




Soviel autos wie du tragen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (4. September 2009)

Nicht nur der: http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronli...thread.id=19618

Dennoch gibts dazu nen Thread im Warhammer-Forum und laßt es bitte auch da bleiben... es wird schon kompliziert genug da den Frieden zu wahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Soviel autos wie du tragen kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> das ist doch nicht fair!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Und was hab ich gewonnen?


warte mal einen moment.



*keks rüberschieb zu Kremlin*


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nicht nur der: http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronli...thread.id=19618
> 
> Dennoch gibts dazu nen Thread im Warhammer-Forum und laßt es bitte auch da bleiben... es wird schon kompliziert genug da den Frieden zu wahren
> 
> ...


Irgendwie bin ich mir immer mehr sicher, dass WAR bald hops macht...


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> warte mal einen moment.
> 
> 
> 
> *keks rüberschieb zu Kremlin*



*Keks annehm*

Ich danke.


----------



## Crackmack (4. September 2009)

Haidelidudeli


----------



## Tabuno (4. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> *Keks annehm*
> 
> Ich danke.


gerngeschehen


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Haidelidudeli


RAUS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Haidelidudeli




Hoecker Sie sind raus


----------



## Crackmack (4. September 2009)

Ein Antrag Libyens, an der Uno-Generalversammlung die Aufteilung der Schweiz zu diskutieren, ist schon vor Wochen abgelehnt worden. Das Begehren widerspreche der Uno-Charta und falle darum ausser Abschied und Traktanden.

der hat sie doch nicht mehr alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Soviel autos wie du tragen kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm, also ich nehm 20


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich mir immer mehr sicher, dass WAR bald hops macht...



Nur weil GOA 2 Arbeiter "gehen lässt"?


----------



## Crackmack (4. September 2009)

Ok bin weg


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ok bin weg



Und hadiludülü


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nur weil GOA 2 Arbeiter "gehen lässt"?



Ein Kartenhaus kann auch einstürzen wenn man 2 Karten "gehen lässt".

Hach, welch ein Vergleich.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Ein Kartenhaus kann auch einstürzen wenn man 2 Karten "gehen lässt".
> 
> Hach, welch ein Vergleich.



Tja... das Kartenhaus heißt aber Mythic und nicht GOA... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das GOA sich etwas "verkleinern" muss, dürfte bei dem mangelnden Service auch nichts überraschendes sein...
Wenn überhaupt was passiert gibt es nen neuen Europäischen Servicepartner und das wars...


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Tja... das Kartenhaus heißt aber Mythic und nicht GOA...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Scheiße. Da war mein Vergleich also doch nicht wasserfest.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

dumdidudidum I hate my life *sing*


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> dumdidudidum I hate my life *sing*



Du wirst drüber hinweg kommen.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nur weil GOA 2 Arbeiter "gehen lässt"?


Nicht nur deswegen, allgemein gesehen. Ich denke EA wird sich das nicht mehr allzu lange ansehen, wenn die Accountzahlen weiterhin bei 300.000 bleiben....
Und wenn jetzt noch ein durchaus beliebter Community Chef geht, der immer auf der Suche war, Kontakt zu halten zu der Community, haut das nochmals rein. Indirekt auch für Mythic...


----------



## Lillyan (4. September 2009)

Warum geht ihr nicht einfach ins Warhammer-Forum *wegscheuch*


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Warum geht ihr nicht einfach ins Warhammer-Forum *wegscheuch*


Ok, dann dürfen wir uns aber hier wieder, mit dir, die Birne einhauen?


----------



## Lillyan (4. September 2009)

Wir könnten auch über den wunderschönen Vollmond reden :>


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Verdammt, jetzt fangen die Nachbarskinder an draußen laut Jumpstyle zu machen.. und halb 11 nachts...

wo sind deren Eltern omg


----------



## Tabuno (4. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wir könnten auch über den wunderschönen Vollmond reden :>


meine jalousie ist leider runter ich kann ihn nicht betrachten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wir könnten auch über den wunderschönen Vollmond reden :>


Bei mir ist kein Vollmond 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

Und ich seh garkein Vollmond. :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. September 2009)

Also ich sehe ihn perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


An alle die ihn net sehen:
http://bambusratte.com/Fun/moon.htm
^^


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Ich liebe den Thread hier... innerhalb von einer Stunde +10 Klicks auf meinen Blog....^^


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also ich sehe ihn perfekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wir könnten auch über den wunderschönen Vollmond reden :>




*fängt an sich zu verwandeln Und jauelt AUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

Was soll an einem Vollmond überhaupt spektakulär sein?


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Was soll an einem Vollmond überhaupt spektakulär sein?


Lilly bekommt dann immer so einen Anfall... aber keine Ahnung was genau dann mit Ihr passiert, hab es auch nur so nebenbei mitbekommen...


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich liebe den Thread hier... innerhalb von einer Stunde +10 Klicks auf meinen Blog....^^



gleich haste 1 mehr


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

*knurrt razyl an Und jault wieder AUUUUUUUU* 

Man Jurassic park iss immer noch nicht zu ende ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> gleich haste 1 mehr


Wuhu :X


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

<- War auch schon drauf. Ist ganz nett geschrieben.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

kommt heute nacht was gutes im tv?


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> kommt heute nacht was gutes im tv?



Nein. Ich hab zwar nicht geschaut, aber mein Gefühl sagt mir:  Nein.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. September 2009)

Dsf Sportquiz und natürlich Sportclips!


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> kommt heute nacht was gutes im tv?


Kommt jemals was gutes im TV?...


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dsf Sportquiz und natürlich Sportclips!



Ferkel!

Btw: Galileo Mystery kommt/läuft.


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kommt jemals was gutes im TV?...




Wohl nicht seit die Privatsender zugelassen wurde


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Okay DSF Muss ich Mal wieder Programmieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Okay DSF Muss ich Mal wieder Programmieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Diese ... "spezielleren" Sachen sind sowieso meistens nicht so schön anzusehen ....


----------



## Vanth1 (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *knurrt razyl an Und jault wieder AUUUUUUUU*
> 
> Man Jurassic park iss immer noch nicht zu ende ^^


wo läuftn die kake?


----------



## Kronas (4. September 2009)

scream 3 is öde, man sieht den kerl immer schon kommen


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> scream 3 is öde, man sieht den kerl immer schon kommen



Was ist scream?


----------



## Kronas (4. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Was ist scream?


läuft grad bei rlt 2, das is der film wo der kerl mit dieser maske da vorkommt, der war auch in irgendnem scary movie teil in dieser 'Was geht aaaaab'-teil und die aussenseiter bei youtube haben das kostüm von dem


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

LoL wiso? ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wo läuftn die kake?



Nirgends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habs Mir Selber Angeschaut ^^


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> läuft grad bei rlt 2, das is der film wo der kerl mit dieser maske da vorkommt, der war auch in irgendnem scary movie teil in dieser 'Was geht aaaaab'-teil und die aussenseiter bei youtube haben das kostüm von dem



Ist da grad Werbung? Weil hab nur RTL 2 Austria drinne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Apropos lol:
LoL läuft wieder \o/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Apropos lol:
> LoL läuft wieder \o/



Rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Ist da grad Werbung? Weil hab nur RTL 2 Austria drinne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jetzt gehts weiter


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> jetzt gehts weiter



Ist das noch der Anfang oder schon Ende? Sterben noch viele?


----------



## Kronas (4. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Ist das noch der Anfang oder schon Ende? Sterben noch viele?


erst 2 tot, läuft noch net lange


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

Okay danke. Dann werd ich mir den mal anschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Okay kurz scream 3 schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. September 2009)

wuhuuuuuu


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

scream 3 is doof =3


----------



## Skatero (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> scream 3 is doof =3


Hast doch nur Angst.

Nabend


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> scream 3 is doof =3



^
true story. Wenn man die Story nicht kennt, sofern es überhaupt eine gibt, macht es garkeinen Spaß den zu gucken. Und anscheind ist der Film "nur" ab 16. :\

Die Todeszenen sind zumindest unschön.

Challo @ Skatero.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Hallo skatero 

Nein ich kenn den film schon so 3 mal geschaut der wird einfach doof ^^


----------



## Kronas (4. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hast doch nur Angst.
> 
> Nabend


angst? ich hab noch keine enzige schockerscene da entdeckt


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hallo skatero
> 
> Nein ich kenn den film schon so 3 mal geschaut der wird einfach doof ^^



Werden die noch brutaler umgebracht?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. September 2009)

So Leute, meine Wc3 Map, ist fast fertig für den Alphatest, brauche 4 Leute zum testen^^.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Wc3 da war ja was =3 Hm kauf ich es oder nicht


----------



## Kremlin (4. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So Leute, meine Wc3 Map, ist fast fertig für den Alphatest, brauche 4 Leute zum testen^^.



Razyl würde das vielleicht machen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Hehe Alles auf Razyl abwälzen ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. September 2009)

Heute wirds wohl eh nix mehr. Vllt morgen. Nen Thread werd ich deswegen aber net uffmachen^^.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Heute wirds wohl eh nix mehr. Vllt morgen. Nen Thread werd ich deswegen aber net uffmachen^^.




Och wieso den nicht =(


----------



## Kronas (4. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So Leute, meine Wc3 Map, ist fast fertig für den Alphatest, brauche 4 Leute zum testen^^.


bin dabei, hab mich vorher ja schon mal gemeldet


----------



## Tabuno (4. September 2009)

ja ich teste auch iwelche maps, ich sterbe vor langeweile. need wow abo da kann man wenigstens was machen -.-


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Razyl würde das vielleicht machen.


Wieso sollte Ich? oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Ich? oO




Weil du der Game Tester Bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Weil du der Game Tester Bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ahja, und was hat eine MAP(!) mit einen Gametest zu tun? Ich sehe da nichts, was wirklich an einen Gametest auch nur ansatzweise rankommt... das Spiel ist dasselbe wie vorher


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja, und was hat eine MAP(!) mit einen Gametest zu tun? Ich sehe da nichts, was wirklich an einen Gametest auch nur ansatzweise rankommt... das Spiel ist dasselbe wie vorher



Okay wirst halt mal Kurz als Map tester Missbraucht ^^


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Okay wirst halt mal Kurz als Map tester Missbraucht ^^


Ähem, das hast du ja wohl mal gar nicht zu entscheiden, oder seit wann bist du mein Vorgesetzter? ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem, das hast du ja wohl mal gar nicht zu entscheiden, oder seit wann bist du mein Vorgesetzter? ...



Seit .......








JETZT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Seit .......
> JETZT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn es erst ab jetzt ist konntest du ihm also vor 5 minuten nichts befehlen


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Seit ......
> JETZT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das kannst du dir sonst wo hinschieben...
Zudem ich mir nie Warcraft III gekauft habe...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das kannst du dir sonst wo hinschieben...
> Zudem ich mir nie Warcraft III gekauft habe...



*schiebt es sich sonst wo hin*

Hm ich will es mir evt Kaufen


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm ich will es mir evt Kaufen


Und ich werde es mir nie kaufen... lohnt sich nicht mehr, zudem mich der MP Modus eh sonst wo vorbeigeht...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich werde es mir nie kaufen... lohnt sich nicht mehr, zudem mich der MP Modus eh sonst wo vorbeigeht...



also lohnt es sich das nicht mehr zu kaufen? =/


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zudem ich mir nie Warcraft III gekauft habe...


schande über dich. ok ich hab nie diablo 2 gekauft aber naja... ^^


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> also lohnt es sich das nicht mehr zu kaufen? =/


Für mich nicht mehr, ich hab die SP kampagne durchgespielt samt dem Addon, das reicht mir.



Tabuno schrieb:


> schande über dich. ok ich hab nie diablo 2 gekauft aber naja... ^^


Wieso schaden? Ich hab die Kampagne des Spiels durchgespielt, das hat mir gereicht.


----------



## Lillyan (5. September 2009)

<3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Lilly is aufm japsen trip >_>


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> <3


Sehe ich da grad richtig, dass dort einer mit einen Hasenkopf auf, Geige Spielt? Ich sags ja, die Japaner sind verrückt oO


----------



## Lillyan (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sehe ich da grad richtig, dass dort einer mit einen Hasenkopf auf, Geige Spielt? Ich sags ja, die Japaner sind verrückt oO


Der Kerl im Kleid ist dir egal?^^


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Der Kerl im Kleid ist dir egal?^^


Das soll ein Kerl sein? Ok, jetzt wirds skuril Lilly...


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso schaden? Ich hab die Kampagne des Spiels durchgespielt, das hat mir gereicht.


wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil du hast keinen schaden^^ aber egal.
ja man soll ja auch keine funmaps spielen. alle sind schlecht und nur ein kurzer zeitvertreib außer dota und da gibts jetzt mit lol und hon weitaus besseres.
das einzige was in wc3 gebockt hat waren die laddergames und davon hab ich mehr als die 2k stück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Schon sehr lange ein Lieblings Lied von mir


----------



## Lillyan (5. September 2009)

Da sieht mans besser... aber der ist halt echt gut


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil du hast keinen schaden^^ aber egal.
> ja man soll ja auch keine funmaps spielen. alle sind schlecht und nur ein kurzer zeitvertreib außer dota und da gibts jetzt mit lol und hon weitaus besseres.
> das einzige was in wc3 gebockt hat waren die laddergames und davon hab ich mehr als die 2k stück.
> 
> ...


Es war nur ein Tippfehler...
Und es geht mir auch nicht um die funmaps, es geht um den MP Modus allgemein, der mich nicht interessiert. Das einzig gute an Warcraft III ist die Story, ergo die SP Kampagne. Der rest haut mich nicht vom Hocker... von daher hat es sich nie wirklich gelohnt zu kaufen.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Da sieht mans besser... aber der ist halt echt gut


Gut? Ja, aber ey wtf? Du machst mir Angst Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

wieso zur Hölle zieht der sich Frauen Klamotten an >_>


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wieso zur Hölle zieht der sich Frauen Klamotten an >_>


Gegenfrage: Wieso zur Hölle schaust du dir Miley Cyrus an?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wieso zur Hölle schaust du dir Miley Cyrus an?



Okay gekontert -.-


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es war nur ein Tippfehler...
> Und es geht mir auch nicht um die funmaps, es geht um den MP Modus allgemein, der mich nicht interessiert. Das einzig gute an Warcraft III ist die Story, ergo die SP Kampagne. Der rest haut mich nicht vom Hocker... von daher hat es sich nie wirklich gelohnt zu kaufen.


und ich war immer zu faul die kampagne durchzuspielen, liegt daran das ich einfach gerne mit leuten spielen die nicht nur eine dämliche ki sind. deswegen spiel ich kaum noch offlinespiele.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und ich war immer zu faul die kampagne durchzuspielen, liegt daran das ich einfach gerne mit leuten spielen die nicht nur eine dämliche ki sind. deswegen spiel ich kaum noch offlinespiele.


Und verpasst damit einige Spieleperlen...


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und verpasst damit einige Spieleperlen...


kann sein aber wie gesagt ich kommuniziere lieber mit den anderen spielern als gegen nen dämlichen computer zu spielen. :X


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Wie war der spruch achja genau wer mit bots spielt hat keine freunde?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kann sein aber wie gesagt ich kommuniziere lieber mit den anderen spielern als gegen nen dämlichen computer zu spielen. :X


lieber schlag ich mich mit bugs rum als mit leuten, die ne reaktionszeit von nem toten tier haben oô


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kann sein aber wie gesagt ich kommuniziere lieber mit den anderen spielern als gegen nen dämlichen computer zu spielen. :X


Mittlerweile gibt es einige KI-Engines, die nicht mehr allzu dämlich sind. Unter anderem besitzt F.E.A.R. eine der besten KI-Engines derzeit, dort sind die Gegner ein stück schlauer. Aber naja, jeder soll spielen was er will... ich mag mittlerweile die Offlinegames wieder mehr. Sie bieten mehr Spielspaß als ein Online Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn auch ein wenig kürzer


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wie war der spruch achja genau wer mit bots spielt hat keine freunde?


Ähem, Bots haben nichts mit offline Games direkt zu tun...


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lieber schlag ich mich mit bugs rum als mit leuten, die ne reaktionszeit von nem toten tier haben oô


im gegensatz zu dir spiel ich auch nich mit leuten die eine reaktionszeit wie ein totes tier haben x)


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es einige KI-Engines, die nicht mehr allzu dämlich sind. Unter anderem besitzt F.E.A.R. eine der besten KI-Engines derzeit, dort sind die Gegner ein stück schlauer. Aber naja, jeder soll spielen was er will... ich mag mittlerweile die Offlinegames wieder mehr. Sie bieten mehr Spielspaß als ein Online Game
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


für mich ist der größte spielspaß an offline games die story... bzw das element, was für mich am wichtigsten am spiel ist...


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> im gegensatz zu dir spiel ich auch nich mit leuten die eine reaktionszeit wie ein totes tier haben x)


ahja, weisst ja bestimmt mit wem ich spiele
e: omg schreibt ma schnell0r ._.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> im gegensatz zu dir spiel ich auch nich mit leuten die eine reaktionszeit wie ein totes tier haben x)


Aber Leute die mit dir spielen, haben so einen mitspieler in der Gruppe...



Grüne schrieb:


> für mich ist der größte spielspaß an offline games die story... bzw das element, was für mich am wichtigsten am spiel ist...


Jep, und so eine Story kann mir kein MMO oder ähnliches Online Game bieten. Meine hoffnungen ruhen deswegen auf SW:TOR


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> im gegensatz zu dir spiel ich auch nich mit leuten die eine reaktionszeit wie ein totes tier haben x)



da kann man auch gleich Steine werfen gehen x)


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ahja, weisst ja bestimmt mit wem ich spiele


naja du hast es ja uns eben indirekt verraten.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jep, und so eine Story kann mir kein MMO oder ähnliches Online Game bieten.


jo, deswegen ist es da für mich kein wirklich großes kriterium da ich dort keine stor erwarte, sondern anderweitig spielspaß


----------



## dragon1 (5. September 2009)

Wc3...und was fuer einen schwachsinn macht ihr um die uhrzeit?


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo, deswegen ist es da für mich kein wirklich großes kriterium da ich dort keine stor erwarte, sondern anderweitig spielspaß


absolutes /sign


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja du hast es ja uns eben indirekt verraten.


ach, hab ich das?



dragon1 schrieb:


> Wc3...und was fuer einen schwachsinn macht ihr um die uhrzeit?


komische posts von komischen leuten lesen


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo, deswegen ist es da für mich kein wirklich großes kriterium da ich dort keine stor erwarte, sondern anderweitig spielspaß


Bleibt die Frage nur offen: Wie lange hält der Spielspaß in einen MMO an? Sicherlich länger als in einem Durchschnitt Offline-Game, aber finanziell haue ich für ein MMO auch eine menge heraus...
aber das ist ne andere Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wc3...und was fuer einen schwachsinn macht ihr um die uhrzeit?



halt Schwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage nur offen: Wie lange hält der Spielspaß in einen MMO an? Sicherlich länger als in einem Durchschnitt Offline-Game, aber finanziell haue ich für ein MMO auch eine menge heraus...
> aber das ist ne andere Geschichte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist aber insgesamt billiger weil du dir sonst immer ein neues spiel kaufst.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage nur offen: Wie lange hält der Spielspaß in einen MMO an? Sicherlich länger als in einem Durchschnitt Offline-Game, aber finanziell haue ich für ein MMO auch eine menge heraus...
> aber das ist ne andere Geschichte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht unbedingt.
gothic 2 oder oblivion fesselt mich z.t. noch immer und ich spiele es lieber als ein beliebiges mmo...


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ist aber insgesamt billiger weil du dir sonst immer ein neues spiel kaufst.


Ich habe fast 2 Jahre in WoW verbracht und ich behaupte: Ich hatte mit meinen mehrmaligen Durchspielen von GTA IV wesentlich mehr Spielspaß...
Ebenso wie mit CoJ: Bound in Blood. MMO´s sind nett, bis zu einen gewissen Punkt... und so wie der Markt derzeit abgefüllt wird, hoffe ich, dass der Markt bald zusammen bricht und einige Firmen vor die Hunde gehen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Tabuno Joint ins IRC macht Das hier " O_o " und geht wieder


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Tabuno Joint ins IRC macht Das hier " O_o " und geht wieder


tjoa


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe fast 2 Jahre in WoW verbracht und ich behaupte: Ich hatte mit meinen mehrmaligen Durchspielen von GTA IV wesentlich mehr Spielspaß...
> Ebenso wie mit CoJ: Bound in Blood. MMO´s sind nett, bis zu einen gewissen Punkt... und so wie der Markt derzeit abgefüllt wird, hoffe ich, dass der Markt bald zusammen bricht und einige Firmen vor die Hunde gehen


viele spiele haben aber auch nur ca. 12 stunden spielspaß und das wäre dann insgesamt teurer wenn du oft zockst. aber ich kann dir rechtgeben, es gibt viele zu viele mmos und 85% ist crap den die menschheit nicht braucht..^^


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Tabuno Joint ins IRC macht Das hier " O_o " und geht wieder


Tabuno halt... was erwartest du?


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> viele spiele haben aber auch nur ca. 12 stunden spielspaß und das wäre dann insgesamt teurer wenn du oft zockst. aber ich kann dir rechtgeben, es gibt viele zu viele mmos und 85% ist crap den die menschheit nicht braucht..^^


Wenn ich aber nun ein Spiel, wie CoJ, mehrmals durchspiele kann ich auch mal so locker auf 30 bis 40 h kommen. Klar, ich kaufe mir einige Spiele und gebe mehr aus, aber ich habe mehr Spielspaß als mit einen MMO.

Und zum Thema MMO kommt demnächst noch was...

Edit: Ich geh dann mal schlafen, gute nacht =)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tabuno halt... was erwartest du?



Stimmt auch wieder =/


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2009)

ein gutenacht lied lieber razyl


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

So, die gröbsten Fehler in der Map sind weg. Morgen bzw. heute, ist ja schon nach 12 kann dann getestet werden^^. Also dann nacht alle.


----------



## Skatero (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Edit: Ich geh dann mal schlafen, gute nacht =)


Nacht

Ich geh auch.

Gute Nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Tabuno is Krank Anzeichen eine Schweine Grippe


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Gute nacht ihr 3 O_o


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Tabuno is Krank Anzeichen eine Schweine Grippe


ne bin kerngesund aber ich geh jetzt auch schlafen, gn8. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Und Noch einer Gute Nacht =/


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2009)

bin auch weg, hauens rinne


----------



## mookuh (5. September 2009)

abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

abend MUHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## mookuh (5. September 2009)

nichts mehr los hier?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

ka ich bin noch da xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Egal Gute Nacht Schwärmer ich gehe schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (5. September 2009)

es ist 6 uhr 6 werd ich jetz geköpft da ich hier was reinschreib =)


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/9876
Eine sehr sehr gute Kolumne von Knut Gollert!
Anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Moin, Moin alle.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

moin


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Ohman ich wollte den ersten Post machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

das ist so mieß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heute kommt wrestling und leon der profi =/ und ich kann mich nicht entscheiden

@ die signatur über mir lulz


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Ohman ich wollte den ersten Post machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


War wohl nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Wenn wir alle schändliche Inhalte in unsere Post rein machen und se gelöscht werden bist du erster^^.


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das ist so mieß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fußball.


----------



## Vanth1 (5. September 2009)

Ich würde Leon der Profi nehmen,falls du nicht die DVD ´hast,ich glaub ich schau den auch,wo läuft der den?


ach übrigens:nabend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Wrestling kannste au auf Youtube gucken^^.
Musst Smackdown 9/4/09 eingeben. Amis vertauschen gerne die Monats und Tageszahl^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Fußball.


deutschland gewinnt eh O_O



Vanth schrieb:


> Ich würde Leon der Profi nehmen,falls du nicht die DVD ´hast,ich glaub ich schau den auch,wo läuft der den?
> 
> 
> ach übrigens:nabend



mhh joa leon der profi hab ich lang nicht mehr gekuckt ich glaub ich guck den und der kommt auf pro 7 viertel nach 10


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> deutschland gewinnt eh O_O



Was? Deutschland spielt?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Gegen Südafrika


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Was? Deutschland spielt?



deutschland gegen südafrika O_o


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> deutschland gegen südafrika O_o



Wo?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Abend *bissen breit is* ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Wo?



zdf


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Ich such nach nem Ergebnisticker. Kein Bock zu gucken^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich such nach nem Ergebnisticker. Kein Bock zu gucken^^.



is ziemlich langweilig das spiel =O


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Blade ist besoffen!?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Blade ist besoffen!?




Ne kommatös shisha geraucht >_>


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne kommatös shisha geraucht >_>



Okay, du bist besoffen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne kommatös shisha geraucht >_>



<: shisha....aber kommatös? was hastn du für tabak? O_o


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

EXtra für Blade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Mileyhaar^^


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Wer raucht denn schon Shisha? Machen das nicht die ganzen Kiddys die true sein wollen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Wer raucht denn schon Shisha? Machen das nicht die ganzen Kiddys die true sein wollen?



ich muß nicht shisha rauchen um trve zu sein ich bin schon trve <:


----------



## Ol@f (5. September 2009)

Aböönd.


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich muß nicht shisha rauchen um trve zu sein ich bin schon trve <:



Hähähähä.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

aloha


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Hähähähä.



lass mich :< ich brauch das um meine sozialen defiziete zu kompensieren =O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Miley <3


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lass mich :< ich brauch das um meine sozialen defiziete zu kompensieren =O



Du rauchst Shisha, weil du keine Freunde hast? 

Wat?

/e: First after Mileyfanboii.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Hoffentlich gewinnt Südafrika. Die Jungs habens verdient.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lass mich :< ich brauch das um meine sozialen defiziete zu kompensieren =O





BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley <3


Zum lachenden Mann: haha!
zu Blade: gute stimme hat sie, aber ansonsten... naja^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Du rauchst Shisha, weil du keine Freunde hast?
> 
> Wat?
> 
> /e: First after Mileyfanboii.



da siehste mal wie trve ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gewinnt Südafrika. Die Jungs habens verdient.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zum lachenden Mann: haha!
> zu Blade: gute stimme hat sie, aber ansonsten... naja^^




hast du nicht 1 lied von ihr aufm ipod? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mich würde ja mal interessieren im welchen zusammenhang dieses bild entstanden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> hast du nicht 1 lied von ihr aufm ipod? ^^


Ich hab 2 von Ihr, weil sie mir gefallen - warum?


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mich würde ja mal interessieren im welchen zusammenhang dieses bild entstanden ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In diesem Zusammenhang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

der südafrikanische torwart ist ganz gut =O

@ kremlin HOLY FUCK*NG SHIT


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> @ kremlin HOLY FUCK*NG SHIT



Tschuldige, ich wollte dich nicht noch weiter sozial verstümmeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Tschuldige, ich wollte dich nicht noch weiter sozial verstümmeln.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*am sozialen tiefpunkt sei*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab 2 von Ihr, weil sie mir gefallen - warum?



also ihre stimme magst du? ^^


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> also ihre stimme magst du? ^^



Hat er ja vorhin gesagt. Bist du echt so dicht?


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> also ihre stimme magst du? ^^


Ich sagte doch, dass ihre Stimme gut ist. Hast du zuviel getrunken oder bist du mittlerweile blind vor Liebe? oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

1:0 Deutschland


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 1:0 Deutschland



Haha.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 1:0 Deutschland


Hast du was anderes erwartet? Auch wenn unsere Nationalmannschaft mies ist...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Wow, Gomez hat aus 1m Entfernung getroffen!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

nein ich bin nicht Besoffen nur hirn weg geraucht x)

achja SCHLANDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wow, *Gomez* hat aus 1m Entfernung getroffen!!



Beurk!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Beurk!



w00t?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Beurk!


 watt? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> nein ich bin nicht Besoffen nur hirn weg geraucht x)
> 
> achja SCHLANDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

felix <3


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Gomez \o/ Unser 30 Mille Stürmer \o/


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> w00t?



Beurk = Igitt. 

Könnt ihr denn kein Französisch?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Beurk = Igitt.
> 
> Könnt ihr denn kein Französisch?!



nope


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Gomez der ich treffe kaum was Fußballer xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Gomez ist schon gut.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gL4tOiCPfzs...feature=related


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Gomez der ich treffe kaum was Fußballer xD


Deswegen hat er in den letzten 2 Jahren seine 20 Tore in der BuLi gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Gomez ist schon gut.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gL4tOiCPfzs...feature=related



:'D


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deswegen hat er in den letzten 2 Jahren seine 20 Tore in der BuLi gemacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das war wohl eher auf die national11 bezogen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Und noch einen^^ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTSWJgQnk-w


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das war wohl eher auf die national11 bezogen


Da würd ich aber auch nicht freiwillig treffen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und noch einen^^
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTSWJgQnk-w






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da würd ich aber auch nicht freiwillig treffen...




SCHLANDDDD!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> SCHLANDDDD!!!



THA FUCK?! Ó_ó


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Der ist echt besoffen.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> SCHLANDDDD!!!


Du glaubst nicht wirlich, dass SO eine Elf auch nur annähernd Weltmeister wird? Mit einen Trainer, der nicht mal die formstarken Spieler aussucht...


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht wirlich, dass SO eine Elf auch nur annähernd Weltmeister wird? Mit einen Trainer, der nicht mal die formstarken Spieler aussucht...



so wie ich es verstanden hab will jogi O_o mal was neues ausprobiern aber gegen russland wieder die stärksten spieler nehmen


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so wie ich es verstanden hab will jogi O_o mal was neues ausprobiern aber gegen russland wieder die stärksten spieler nehmen


Wow... er gibt diesen formschwachen Spielern einfach mal ein Testspiel und ein Spiel gegen Aserbaidschan zum Test? 1 Jahr vor der WM? Ab jetzt sollte immer die stärkste Mannschaft aufspielen, wenn er andauernd wechselt wird das nicht...

Wiese
Castro, Mertesacker, Boateng, Lahm
Khedira, Ballack, Özil, Schweinsteiger
Gomez, Kießling


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Der ist echt besoffen.



bin ich nicht


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> bin ich nicht



Du benimmst dich aber so. Und jetzt erklär mir mal bitte wie eine Shisha dein Gehirn beeinflussen kann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow... er gibt diesen formschwachen Spielern einfach mal ein Testspiel und ein Spiel gegen Aserbaidschan zum Test? 1 Jahr vor der WM? Ab jetzt sollte immer die stärkste Mannschaft aufspielen, wenn er andauernd wechselt wird das nicht...
> 
> Wiese
> Castro, Mertesacker, Boateng, Lahm
> ...



wir werden ja sehen was es bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 =O


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2009)

ja die deutsche nationalmannschaft is so mies ihr habt so was von recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Die haben ja auch 2 Tore von Aserbaidschan reingelassen. Und wäre Aserbaidschan im Abschluss besser gewesen, hätten sie wahrscheinlich sogar gewonnen! Aber sie haben sicher net mal gedacht so weit nach hinten zu kommen^^.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja die deutsche nationalmannschaft is so mies ihr habt so was von recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ihr seid alle Verräter x)


----------



## Lillyan (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Du benimmst dich aber so. Und jetzt erklär mir mal bitte wie eine Shisha dein Gehirn beeinflussen kann.


Shisha -> Inhalieren ohne es zu können -> Hustenanfall -> Sauerstoffmangel -> Teile des Hirns sterben ab

:>


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wir werden ja sehen was es bringt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weltmeister werden wir nie...



Tabuno schrieb:


> ja die deutsche nationalmannschaft is so mies ihr habt so was von recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap, wir würden derzeit gegen die Top-Mannschaften wie Spanien, Brasilien, Niederlande sehr alt aussehen... die Testspiele zeigen es ja... ich meine: Südafrika als Testgegner vor der WM? Meine Güte, da muss mal Spanien oder sonst wer her und nicht diese kleinen Länder.

Das Länderspiel gegen Aserbaidschan hat doch auch gezeigt wo wir stehen... "Die können uns schon nichts" und dann so grottig zu spielen bah ><


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle Verräter x)



nö nur realisten


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle Verräter x)


Das nennt sich realistische Einschätzung...
Und ja, Ich habe mich gefreut als Torres gegen uns im EM-Endspiel das Tor gemacht hat, denn stark waren wir auch bei der EM nicht, außer das Spiel gegen Portugal


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Lilly Is gemein *püh*


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Lilly Is gemein *püh*


Lilly ist realistin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

>_> gar nicht!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Netzer weiß alles^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4n-jsjIM00
Guckt mal zw. 50 und 60 sek einfach geil^^.


----------



## XXI. (5. September 2009)

Ich kann Deutschen Fußball bzw. Fußball allgemein einfach komplett nich ab... 

Und jetzt mal ehrlich Deutscher Fußball ist aber auch nicht der Hammer. Sucht euch was cooles wie American Football oder Windsurfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/unqualifizierter Kommentar off 

MfG XXi.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Ich kann Deutschen Fußball bzw. Fußball allgemein einfach komplett nich ab...
> 
> Und jetzt mal ehrlich Deutscher Fußball ist aber auch nicht der Hammer. Sucht euch was cooles wie American Football oder Windsurfen
> 
> ...



ich würde soooooooooooooooooooo gern mal football spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr deutsche panzer rollen wieder xD


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Ich kann Deutschen Fußball bzw. Fußball allgemein einfach komplett nich ab...
> 
> Und jetzt mal ehrlich Deutscher Fußball ist aber auch nicht der Hammer. Sucht euch was cooles wie American Football oder Windsurfen
> 
> ...


american football oder windsurfen? nen langweiligeren sport zum anschauen gibts glaub ich nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich würde soooooooooooooooooooo gern mal football spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*hust* kenn ich wo her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

3 fach Wechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *hust* kenn ich wo her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Tennis anzuschauen im Fernsehen is immer richtig hammer^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tennis anzuschauen im Fernsehen is immer richtig hammer^^.



nur bei den frauen =O


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nur bei den frauen =O



Hähähä.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nur bei den frauen =O



oh ja xD


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nur bei den frauen =O


Da ist Volleyball noch besser....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Links rechts stöhnen. Links rechts stöhnen. Rechts stöhnen links. stöhnen rechts links stöhnen. 15:0. Links rechts stöhnen...
Sry, dass ich euch das letzte Tennisspiel schon hier gespoilered hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (5. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> american football oder windsurfen? nen langweiligeren sport zum anschauen gibts glaub ich nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du warst noch nie mit min. 20 000 dicken Männer die coole Zahlen auf dem Bauch stehen haben und Buuudweiser in Massen trinken in nem Stadium, oder?
Ich war auf beiden Seiten, oben wie unten (wobei bei unten warens viel weniger) und es is geil! Windsurfen ist meist nur dann lustig wenn du Freestyle anschaust, Slalom Windsurfen is nur cool wenn dus selbr machst


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da ist Volleyball noch besser....



is beides gut xP


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Oder Gewichtheben mit den 120 Kilo Frauen aus der Türkei^^.


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Du warst noch nie mit min. 20 000 dicken Männer die coole Zahlen auf dem Bauch stehen haben und Buuudweiser in Massen trinken in nem Stadium, oder?
> Ich war auf beiden Seiten, oben wie unten (wobei bei unten warens viel weniger) und es is geil! Windsurfen ist meist nur dann lustig wenn du Freestyle anschaust, Slalom Windsurfen is nur cool wenn dus selbr machst


ja mir gehts dann aber doch eher um den sport als zu saufen x)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

schon mal Frauen Football gesehen O_O


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oder Gewichtheben mit den 120 Kilo Frauen aus der Türkei^^.



w00t?


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oder Gewichtheben mit den 120 Kilo Frauen aus der Türkei^^.



Wat?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> schon mal Frauen Football gesehen O_O



das is erst cool wenn die sich schon alle klamotten vom körper gerissen haben xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

bah die muskulösen Frauen >_>


----------



## XXI. (5. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja mir gehts dann aber doch eher um den sport als zu saufen x)



Kombiniere No. 1 mit No. 2... Das ist aber auch in einem Fußball-Stadion nicht anders. Meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Wie Uli wieder recht hat <3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Omg XD. Geilstes Video ever^^.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sElKjeSWqRM


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> bah die muskulösen Frauen >_>



EEEEEEEWWWWWW ich hab da letztens ne reportage drüber gesehen =/ von dem schock erhol ich mich nie wieder


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Omg XD. Geilstes Video ever^^.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sElKjeSWqRM



xDDDD wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> EEEEEEEWWWWWW ich hab da letztens ne reportage drüber gesehen =/ von dem schock erhol ich mich nie wieder



Bah erinner mich habe ma sone frau gesehn mit mega six und nem arm der 14 cm Durchmesser hatte >_>


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Kombiniere No. 1 mit No. 2... Das ist aber auch in einem Fußball-Stadion nicht anders. Meiner Meinung nach


ja aber im fern gefällt mir dann fußball doch schon besser... man kann ja nicht immer ins stadion..


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Omg XD. Geilstes Video ever^^.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sElKjeSWqRM



Ich glaub du hast da was falsch vestanden ....


----------



## dragon1 (5. September 2009)

Krraaaank xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

hier sind alle bissen krank xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bah erinner mich habe ma sone frau gesehn mit mega six und nem arm der 14 cm Durchmesser hatte >_>



ich bin mal eben kotzen >_<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin mal eben kotzen >_<



HF und GL ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Oder die Bodybuilder wo soviele steroide nehmen, dass sie mit 30 abnippeln und ihre Hoden nur halb so groß wie normal sind^^.


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> hier sind alle bissen krank xD



Das sagt ja der richtige.

selfown unso.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> HF und GL ^^



ja....danke *mund abwisch*

noch 50 posts bis zur weltherrschaft =O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Das sagt ja der richtige.
> 
> selfown unso.



lass mich halt *püh*


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> hier sind alle bissen krank xD


Du bist am meisten krank von allen Buffed-Usern...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist am meisten krank von allen Buffed-Usern...




*wird alle töten :> *


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist am meisten krank von allen Buffed-Usern...



true story.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *wird alle töten :> *



*das nicht ernst nehm*


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> trve story.



/fixed <:


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *das nicht ernst nehm*




*als erstes auf die liste setze*


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *als erstes auf die liste setze*



*total unbeeindruckt davon sei*


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /fix'd <:



/fix'd


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> noch 50 posts bis zur weltherrschaft =O


nicht wirklich...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *total unbeeindruckt davon sei*




*anvisiere*


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> /fix'd



oouhhh menno =/


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nicht wirklich...


warum?



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *anvisiere*



*ignorier*


----------



## XXI. (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *total unbeeindruckt davon sei*



Blade einen Revolver verkauf... (mit dem aufsatz von Homer Simpson und zwar dem letzten!)


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Haha, ich bekomm eher 1k Posts als Lachmann.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *ignorier*



*mit dem Laser auf die Stirn ziel*


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Blade einen Revolver verkauf... (mit dem aufsatz von Homer Simpson und zwar dem letzten!)



jetzt gehts aber los hier =O


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Haha, ich bekomm eher 1k Posts als Lachmann.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *mit dem Laser auf die Stirn ziel*



*spiegel vor die stirn halt um laser zu blade zurück zu schmeißen*


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *mit dem Laser auf die Stirn ziel*





Ameely schrieb:


> boah nerv nicht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

da heult wer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> da heult wer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo? :O


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> da heult wer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





DER schrieb:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Argh fast tor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Argh fast tor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ja gedacht das deutschland jetzt nen tor kasiert =O


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Ich guck das garnicht mehr. Deutschland gewinnt 2:0.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab ja gedacht das deutschland jetzt nen tor kasiert =O



Näää 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Ich guck das garnicht mehr. Deutschland gewinnt 2:0.



ich denk eher 1:1

boooahh weniger werbung mehr wrestling =O

AHHHH LEON HAT ANGEFANGEN *umschalt*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

LoL lachmann ^^


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> AHHHH LEON HAT ANGEFANGEN *umschalt*



Wer ist Leon?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LoL lachmann ^^



was denn? leon der profi is der geilste film aller zeiten =O


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Und was ist das für ein Film?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

kenn ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Und was ist das für ein Film?



ein geiler film <3 den muss man sich angesehen haben


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ein geiler film <3 den muss man sich angesehen haben


Nein, muss man definitiv nicht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, muss man definitiv nicht.



pff....kleingläubiger


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Wo läuftn der?


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pff..kleingläubiger


Das kannst du gerne zum Miley-Anbeter sagen...

Edit:
WTF? 87 Klicks an einen Tag auf meinen Blog? Kranker scheiß!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, muss man definitiv nicht.




Hm okay =/


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Wo läuftn der?


pro 7 hat um viertel nach 10 angefangen 



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm okay =/



doch guck ihn dir an!!111seinseinself


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WTF? 87 Klicks an einen Tag auf meinen Blog? Kranker scheiß!


hab 86 ma seite neu geladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DER schrieb:


> pro 7 hat um viertel nach 10 angefangen


bah hab den scho min 3 ma gesehen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

TOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! SCHLANDDDDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bah hab den scho min 3 ma gesehen



egal den kann man sich ganz oft angucken =O


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> TOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! SCHLANDDDDD



SIE sir haben ein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab 86 ma seite neu geladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast auch 86-mal deinen Router neugestartet?....
Und 29 Mal auf den League of Legends Blog geklickt etc.?^^


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> TOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! SCHLANDDDDD





DER schrieb:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> SIE sir haben ein problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne habe ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast auch 86-mal deinen Router neugestartet?....
> Und 29 Mal auf den League of Legends Blog geklickt etc.?^^


4 sure


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

2:0 nach 77(!) Minuten gegen eine Mannschaft, die international nicht viel mit reden kann...
Großes Kino Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Ich sag ja, die gewinnen 2:0.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ne habe ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch doch doch doch doooohoch


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2:0 nach 77(!) Minuten gegen eine Mannschaft, die international nicht viel mit reden kann...
> Großes Kino Deutschland
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> du doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



deutschland faaaaaanboy


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> du doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ameely schrieb:


> boah nerv nicht


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> du doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Normalerweise müsste eine Mannschaft die weltmeister werden will locker 3 bis 4:0 gewinnen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Normalerweise müsste eine Mannschaft die weltmeister werden will locker 3 bis 4:0 gewinnen...



gegen südafrika eigentlich 6-7:0


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Nu übertreibt mal nicht ....


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Nu übertreibt mal nicht ....



naja ok 5-6:0....


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Nu übertreibt mal nicht ....


4:0 muss drinne sein... alles darunter ist schon schwach.
Klar kann auch Südafrika spielen, aber man sollte sich schonmal ein wenig mehr anstrengen gegen Südafrika...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Nerv du doch nicht Kremlin -.-


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nerv du doch nicht Kremlin -.-





Ameely schrieb:


> boah nerv nicht


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. September 2009)

Immer dieses Fussball-Gelaber, irgendwer hier, der sich für Tennis interessiert? 
Gerade spielt good old Tommy gegen Verdasco...Ersten Satz überlegen gewonnen, im zweiten hat er aber doch deutlich abgebaut - verlorn...wird Haas dieses Spiel gewinnen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

lulz


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> , irgendwer hier, der sich für Tennis interessiert?



Nein.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Deutschland win :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Deutschland win :>



wer hats erfunden?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wer hats erfunden?



die deutschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> die deutschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aha.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

wasn ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

2:0 gewonnen. Wie ich es gesagt habe.

Kremlin win, Lachmann loose.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

nüchts.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

2:0, in einen Match gegen eine Underdog Mannschaft wuhu \o/


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. September 2009)

> , irgendwer hier, der sich für Tennis interessiert?





> Nein!



Oha, da spricht jemand für die gesamte Communety!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2:0, in einen Match gegen eine Underdog Mannschaft wuhu \o/



tja die deutsche 11 hats halt drauf.....*paaaaauuuuuse*.....not


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Oha, da spricht jemand für die gesamte Communety!



Ja, ich bin Chef.

Ersin for teh win.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGJBlZXvbiY


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin Chef.
> 
> Ersin for teh win.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGJBlZXvbiY



war nich grüne brille der chef?


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> war nich grüne brille der chef?



Weiß nicht. Ist halt Brille Chef.... was solls.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Weiß nicht. Ist halt Brille Chef.... was solls.



mhhkay


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> war nich grüne brille der chef?


? oô


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhhkay



Und du bist Hoffnarr. Ist doch ein gutes Geschäfft oder nicht?


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ? oô


Ich hab dich dazu bestimmt


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab dich dazu bestimmt


wann das denn


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. September 2009)

> Ja, ich bin Chef.



Alles klar...aber was sagen eigentlich deine Eltern dazu, dass du noch immer vor der Klotze hockst? 

Ich mein mit welchen sau dummen Sprüchen du hier des Forum zuspamst, können die ja nicht wissen aber ins Bett geschick haben, sollten sie dich trotzdem längst....


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Dann ist ja Razyl Chef. :E

@Flaschenpost: Meine Mutti ist stolz auf mich, sie weiß nur leider nicht, dass ich ihr den Router wieder aus dem Zimmer geklaut habe! Das bleibt aber unter uns okay?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

rob zombie <3


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wann das denn


vor kurzem irgendwann...


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Und du bist Hoffnarr. Ist doch ein gutes Geschäfft oder nicht?



kann ich mit leben =O


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> vor kurzem irgendwann...


ahja...


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kann ich mit leben =O



Nadann ist ja alles geritzt.

By teh wai: 1k Posts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ahja...


Ich hoffe du bist damit einverstanden ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Nadann ist ja alles geritzt.
> 
> By teh wai: 1k Posts.
> 
> ...



jap is für mich nichts neues mit hofnarr und so =O

verdammt will auch 1k posts :< weltherrschaft und so


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap is für mich nichts neues mit hofnarr und so =O
> 
> verdammt will auch 1k posts :< weltherrschaft und so



Wenn 1k Posts = Weltherrschaft ist.

Was ist dann 13k Posts?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Wenn 1k Posts = Weltherrschaft ist.
> 
> Was ist dann 12k Posts?



12 fache weltherrschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

101 Klicks... neuer Rekord und das 1h vor Tagesreset... 
Soll ich mich freuen? oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 101 Klicks... neuer Rekord und das 1h vor Tagesreset...
> Soll ich mich freuen? oo



jap freu dich mal


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Such mal in Google nach den worst Blogs ever^^.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap freu dich mal


Das mach ich aber net im Nachtschwärmer...
hm, über 30 Leute kamen auf den Blog, weil sie auf meine Sig geklickt haben... nice Werbung oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das mach ich aber net im Nachtschwärmer...
> hm, über 30 Leute kamen auf den Blog, weil sie auf meine Sig geklickt haben... nice Werbung oO



is der nachtschwärm0r so schlimm?


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is der nachtschwärm0r so schlimm?



Nur die Leute dort. Also, so einige.


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. September 2009)

> Flaschenpost: Meine Mutti ist stolz auf mich, sie weiß nur leider nicht, dass ich ihr den Router wieder aus dem Zimmer geklaut habe! Das bleibt aber unter uns okay?



WLan FTW? 

Wenn deine "Mutti" von dem geistigen Dünpfiff wüsste, den du hier teilweise von dir gibst, würde sie ihren Standpunkt sicher nochma überdenken! Wie auch immer - ich bin raus hier - haut rein


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Nur die Leute dort. Also, so einige.



aha aha interessant...wer denn ? :O


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is der nachtschwärm0r so schlimm?


Anscheinend, aber irgendwie glaub ich den Zahlen nicht.. es sind innerhalb von 3 Minuten wieder 3 leute mehr auf den Blog gewesen =/


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> laschenpost: Meine Mutti ist stolz auf mich, sie weiß nur leider nicht, dass ich ihr den Router wieder aus dem Zimmer geklaut habe! Das bleibt aber unter uns okay?/quote]
> 
> WLan FTW?
> 
> Wenn deine "Mutti" von dem geistigen Dünpfiff wüsste, den du hier teilweise von dir gibst, würde sie ihren Standpunkt sicher nochma überdenken! Wie auch immer - ich bin raus hier - haut rein



nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

achja *miley <3*


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> achja *miley <3*



dön dön döööööön


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Lul wut


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> WLan FTW?
> 
> Wenn deine "Mutti" von dem geistigen Dünpfiff wüsste, den du hier teilweise von dir gibst, würde sie ihren Standpunkt sicher nochma überdenken! Wie auch immer - ich bin raus hier - haut rein



Hast du überhaupt den Link angeklickt und dir das Video angeschaut?  Dann wüsstest du auch, in welchem Zusammenhang und mit welcher Absicht ich diesen "geistigen  Dünpfiff" von mir gegeben habe.

Wir reden ja von der Aussage "Ich bin Chef." 

Kthxbai. Hauste.

Btw: L2 quote, Dude.

/e: First after Mileyfanboii.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Lul wut



lololololololololo


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

ahja trotzdem miley <3


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ahja trotzdem miley <3



Solangsam gehts mir auf den Keks. ._.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ahja trotzdem miley <3


Wie gesagt singen kann sie, sie sieht ok aus, rest naja... Disney und so weißt schon :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ahja trotzdem miley <3



rob zombie <3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt singen kann sie, sie sieht ok aus, rest naja... Disney und so weißt schon :X



Joar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Joar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da gabs schon genug andere Weiber die abgerutscht sind... 
Britney Spears, Lindsay Lohan etc...


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da gabs schon genug andere Weiber die abgerutscht sind...
> Britney Spears, Lindsay Lohan etc...



und ich hoffe die bleiben auch da unten wo sie zurzeit sind >_<


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da gabs schon genug andere Weiber die abgerutscht sind...
> Britney Spears, Lindsay Lohan etc...



Britney hat sich doch einigermaßen wieder aufgerappelt, oder nicht?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da gabs schon genug andere Weiber die abgerutscht sind...
> Britney Spears, Lindsay Lohan etc...



na dann hoffe ich das miley nicht so wird =3


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Britney hat sich doch einigermaßen wieder aufgerappelt, oder nicht?



i lol´d hard


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> i lol´d hard



:/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> i lol´d hard



*drückt ab und Schießt lachmann in den Kopf*


----------



## Kremlin (5. September 2009)

Bin auch weg, n8.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Britney hat sich doch einigermaßen wieder aufgerappelt, oder nicht?


Joa schon, aber die Vergangenheit vergisst man nicht so einfach...



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> na dann hoffe ich das miley nicht so wird =3


Abwarten, sie hat sich bisher schon einiges geleistet...


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *drückt ab und Schießt lachmann in den Kopf*


*ignorierts das einfach....ohne kopf gehts ja bekanntlich auch siehe souhtpark folge mit britney spears*



Kremlin schrieb:


> Bin auch weg, n8.



nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Schlaf gut du nervst ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abwarten, sie hat sich bisher schon einiges geleistet...



Joar aber nur Kleinigkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Wer meine Wc3 map testen will, der kommt da Channel Wollsocke^^.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Joar aber nur Kleinigkeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, sieh veröffentlicht Bilder von sich selbst in unterwäsche, sie zieht sich halbnackt aus für ein modeheftchen und und und... kleinigkeiten? Noja, mit 16 sind das schon größere Sachen


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, sieh veröffentlicht Bilder von sich selbst in unterwäsche, sie zieht sich halbnackt aus für ein modeheftchen und und und... kleinigkeiten? Noja, mit 16 sind das schon größere Sachen



dann waren diese bilder also doch echt? O_o ich wußte es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, sieh veröffentlicht Bilder von sich selbst in unterwäsche, sie zieht sich halbnackt aus für ein modeheftchen und und und... kleinigkeiten? Noja, mit 16 sind das schon größere Sachen




naja die Bilder wurden ehr Erhackt aber egal ^^


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann waren diese bilder also doch echt? O_o ich wußte es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar waren die echt... jede Seite der Welt hat fast 2 tage darüber nur noch berichtet...



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> naja die Bilder wurden ehr Erhackt aber egal ^^


Das ist dabei egal, sie hat die Bilder selbst gemacht ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

One Night in Miley^^. Wird au noch kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Och razyl du bist fies =(


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> One Night in Miley^^. Wird au noch kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh gott xDDD ich sehs schon vor mir..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Och razyl du bist fies =(


Ja, tut mir leid, aber es ist nun mal so. 
Und wozu brauch eine 16 Jährige Bilder von sich selbst in Unterwäsche auf dem Rechner? ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> One Night in Miley^^. Wird au noch kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, tut mir leid, aber es ist nun mal so.
> Und wozu brauch eine 16 Jährige Bilder von sich selbst in Unterwäsche auf dem Rechner? ...



das is wohl cool....das hatt doch heutzutage jede 16 jährige...oder teilweise auch jungen -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mit mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du liegst unten?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du liegst unten?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ne oben
> ...



glaub ich eher nich <:


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das is wohl cool....das hatt doch heutzutage jede 16 jährige...oder teilweise auch jungen -.-


Du auch? :X



Grüne schrieb:


> du liegst unten?


Er ist der Kameramann...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du auch? :X
> 
> 
> Er ist der Kameramann...




ne bin ich nicht -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du auch? :X



nope bin ja erst 15 xD erst ab 16 XP


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> glaub ich eher nich <:


m²



Razyl schrieb:


> Er ist der Kameramann...


ich glaub nich, dass sich miley dabei wohlfühlen würde, wenn n sabbernder die kamera wässrig macht und die ganze zeit "schneller!" ruft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nope bin ja erst 15 xD erst ab 16 XP


Achso, naja ...
Obwohl ich ja glaube, das Brilli auch sowas hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> m²
> 
> 
> ich glaub nich, dass sich miley dabei wohlfühlen würde, wenn n sabbernder die kamera wässrig macht und die ganze zeit "schneller!" ruft
> ...




*haut brille eine rein -.-*


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso, naja ...
> Obwohl ich ja glaube, das Brilli auch sowas hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eeeeeewwwwww....


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Obwohl ich ja glaube, das Brilli auch sowas hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


äääh... nein? oô


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2009)

alkopop ich hab die map nich gefunden, bin wieder off.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> äääh... nein? oô


Nicht? Verdammt, und ich dachte du bist so selbst verliebt in deinen Körper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *haut brille eine rein -.-*


*lacht, da dragon wie ein mädchen zuhaut*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht? Verdammt, und ich dachte du bist so selbst verliebt in deinen Körper
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LuLz Wut


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *lacht, da dragon wie ein mädchen zuhaut*



1:0 grüni


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2009)

auch wenn ich hier nie wieder reinschreiben wollte 

ich soll euch von dracun schöne grüße ausrichten er ist jetzt im aion bereich von onlinewelten unterwegs


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *lacht, da dragon wie ein mädchen zuhaut*



*bricht Brille ein paar Rippen *


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> auch wenn ich hier nie wieder reinschreiben wollte



mein gott wie hier alle den nachtschwärmer hassen <:


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> auch wenn ich hier nie wieder reinschreiben wollte
> 
> ich soll euch von dracun schöne grüße ausrichten er ist jetzt im aion bereich von onlinewelten unterwegs


Ist er immer noch so AION fasziniert? oO



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *bricht Brille ein paar Rippen *


Lass mal Brille in Ruhe, sonst hau ich dir eins drauf verstanden? (Das mach ich ja nur, weil Brille mir Schutzgeld zahlen muss und so...)


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> auch wenn ich hier nie wieder reinschreiben wollte
> 
> ich soll euch von dracun schöne grüße ausrichten er ist jetzt im aion bereich von onlinewelten unterwegs


grüß ihn mal zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist er immer noch so AION fasziniert? oO
> 
> 
> Lass mal Brille in Ruhe, sonst hau ich dir eins drauf verstanden? (Das mach ich ja nur, weil Brille mir Schutzgeld zahlen muss und so...)




*schneidet razyl paar finger ab*


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

1k posts....los weltherrschaft und so =O


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *schneidet razyl paar finger ab*


Ja klar, weil du bis dahin schon weinen auf dem Boden liegst oO



DER schrieb:


> 1k posts....los weltherrschaft und so =O


Die hab ich seit ein paar Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die hab ich seit ein paar Wochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



will aber weltherrschaft :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *schneidet razyl paar finger ab*


du kannst ja nicht mal blut sehen, geschweige denn jmd den finger abschneiden!


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du kannst ja nicht mal blut sehen, geschweige denn jmd den finger abschneiden!


Außerdem haben wir Miley in unserer Hand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du kannst ja nicht mal blut sehen, geschweige denn jmd den finger abschneiden!



Kla kann ich blut sehen du nub ....


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Kla kann ich blut sehen du nub ....



nub lol


----------



## Crackmack (5. September 2009)

Seas


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nub lol



*püh*


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Kla kann ich blut sehen du nub ....


Lern schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Seas



grüß gott


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Seas



IHHHH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Seas


Tust du MC mögen? Nein, ok du bist raus!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tust du MC mögen? Nein, ok du bist raus!



MC = Miley Cyrus!!!


----------



## Crackmack (5. September 2009)

MC ? Moltern Core?


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> MC = Miley Cyrus!!!


Nö, MC = MC


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, MC = MC



=(


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> MC ? Moltern Core?



wow nub lol


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> MC ? Moltern Core?


Ich sags ja... du bist ein WoW suchti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sags ja... du bist ein WoW suchti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*zustimm*


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> MC ? Moltern Core?


/sign und da mir das miley cyrus gelaber schon wieder anstinkt bin ich hier weg gn8


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> /sign und da mir das miley cyrus gelaber schon wieder anstinkt bin ich hier weg gn8



nacht


----------



## Crackmack (5. September 2009)

Lasst mich doch in ruh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> /sign und da mir das miley cyrus gelaber schon wieder anstinkt bin ich hier weg gn8


Hast was gegen die? xD
Nacht Tabu


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> /sign und da mir das miley cyrus gelaber schon wieder anstinkt bin ich hier weg gn8



tüdelü ^^


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Lasst mich doch in ruh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wird doch alles wieder gut Crackmack. Wein dich bei Mama Brille kurz aus und dann wird das wieder


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> tüdelü ^^



*pfeif* gaaaahaylord


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *pfeif* gaaaahaylord



*eine mitm Schlag ring rein drück*


----------



## Crackmack (5. September 2009)

ach komm ich geh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw blade wie hiess dein channel nochma


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *eine mitm Schlag ring rein drück*



hat nicht wehgetan =O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ach komm ich geh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



#Defqonone


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ach komm ich geh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso gehst du schon wieder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

bin auchma weg müde undso =O nacht


----------



## DarkCreed (5. September 2009)

Gute nacht ;-)

Na noch jemand auf? Was treibt ihr alle???


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin auchma weg müde undso =O nacht




Schlappi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Vllt komm ich heute nacht um dich zu töten *böse lache*


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Schlappi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So wie du drauf bist würdest du ihn eh verfehlen...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

Und es wurde still...
Bah, seid ihr luschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Wiso Luschen ich lausche der Sanften Melodie diese Liedes ^^


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wiso Luschen ich lausche der Sanften Melodie diese Liedes ^^


LUSCHE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> LUSCHE!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sicherlich nich ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. September 2009)

an alle fussball fans ^^
http://www.nimportequi.com/video_foot_2008.html


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

Hm is so still hier D:


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. September 2009)

http://www.nimportequi.com/video_rocky.html
und nochwas ^^


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (6. September 2009)

hey ihr nachtschwärmer =D
was macht ihr so? =) ich spiel grad onlinegame ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

ich plage mich mit kopf schmerzen rum >_>


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (6. September 2009)

oh nicht gut, haste ne kopfschmerz tablette oder so was genommen? irgendwas das sie weg eghn?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> oh nicht gut, haste ne kopfschmerz tablette oder so was genommen? irgendwas das sie weg eghn?



Nope nix da >_>


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (6. September 2009)

sch**ße wars^^  am esten in nen dunklen raum legen und augen zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

Nä will noch bissen wach bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (6. September 2009)

was willste dne noch machen? etwas im i-net servern oder was?^^ naja, bin ich wenigstens nit allein *fg*^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

ne chaten xD


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (6. September 2009)

hab kein bock, muss jetzt für meine sis ne tasse tee machen, sie is so unselbstständig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

LoL Hf und so ^^


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (6. September 2009)

so, gleich wieder da, erst mal nen tee machen und ihr bringen.

mist, muss erst dienstkleidung anziehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

LOL Sklave 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (6. September 2009)

so is es wenn man 2 ältere schwestern hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

HeHe Verlang was dafür unzwar GELD!!!


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (6. September 2009)

sie is krank, deswegn mach ich das ja auch nur^^

übrigens das wär ne gute geschäfts idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

Tja dann mach es ^^


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (6. September 2009)

wie lang wirst du noch machen? ich werd gleich ins bett gehn


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

gehe auch gleich *scheisse alter riecht das hier nach shisha >_>*


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (6. September 2009)

warum das? oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

so bin nun auch schlafen gute nacht ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> warum das? oO



Vllt weil ich Vorhin Shisha Geraucht habe? ^^


----------



## Skatero (6. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abend und tschüss.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (6. September 2009)

naja bin jetzt auch ma pennen, gute nacht


----------



## Skatero (6. September 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> naja bin jetzt auch ma pennen, gute nacht


Nacht



















			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (6. September 2009)

alle jetzt pennen hier?


----------



## Tassy (6. September 2009)

jop anscheinend schon...


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2009)

isch grüsche eusch


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2009)

Guten Abend, verehrte Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Kremlin (6. September 2009)

Verdammt, schon wieder nicht Erster. <.<


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Verdammt, schon wieder nicht Erster. <.<


N00B!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2009)

*sich freu das er erster war*

kremlin ich mag deine signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pedobär ftw


----------



## Kremlin (6. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> N00B!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo der Mileyfanboy wohl bleibt?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Miley fans xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2009)

nabend


----------



## Kremlin (6. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ameely schrieb:


> boah nerv nicht


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. September 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wir haben hier nur einen Miley Fan und das bist du...




Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend Schweinchen \o/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

Höhrst du bitte mnit deinen scheiss Quots auf den die nerven du Bob


----------



## Kremlin (6. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Höhrst du bitte mnit deinen scheiss Quots auf den die nerven du Bob



Bei dem Wort "Bob" musste ich so laut lachen, dass ich den Rest deines Postes nicht mehr verstanden habe.
Was wolltest du nochmal sagen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2009)

ich fands lustig =O


----------



## Kremlin (6. September 2009)

Nichts gegen den heiligen Quote von Ameely!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Bei dem Wort "Bob" musste ich so laut lachen, dass ich den Rest deines Postes nicht mehr verstanden habe.
> Was wolltest du nochmal sagen?




ich könnte dich jetzt derbst beleidigen aber da ich nicht gebannt werden will las ich es und ignoriere dich einfach weil ich heute schon derbst aggro drauf bin


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich könnte dich jetzt derbst beleidigen aber da ich nicht gebannt werden will las ich es und ignoriere dich einfach weil ich heute schon derbst aggro drauf bin


Hat dich Miley doch erfolgreich ignoriert? *fg*


----------



## Kremlin (6. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich könnte dich jetzt derbst beleidigen



Ohne die Wörter

[entfernt]

wäre dein Beleidigungsarsenal = 0.

Ja, ich weiß deine Schule ist scheiße.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß deine Schule ist scheiße.



Schule - Sonntag ?!


----------



## Kremlin (6. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Schule - Sonntag ?!



Hab ich nie behauptet. Ich weiß nur, dass unser Blade auf irgendeine Schule geht wo angeblich nur (böse)Türken und was weiß ich rumlaufen. Stimmt's?


----------



## Lillyan (6. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Bei dem Wort "Bob" musste ich so laut lachen, dass ich den Rest deines Postes nicht mehr verstanden habe.
> Was wolltest du nochmal sagen?


Wie praktisch, dass das Bob am Ende stand :>


Edit: uhhhh, ich seh schon... heut sind hier einige auf nen Ban scharf...


----------



## Kremlin (6. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie praktisch, dass das Bob am Ende stand :>



"Bob" fiel mir sofort in den Blick.


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Edit: uhhhh, ich seh schon... heut sind hier einige auf nen Ban scharf...


Wieso?


----------



## Kremlin (6. September 2009)

Oha.


----------



## Lillyan (6. September 2009)

Jep... wenn ich schon Auflistungen von Schimpfworten und Provokationen ohne Ende lese muss ich davon ausgehen.


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jep... wenn ich schon Auflistungen von Schimpfworten und Provokationen ohne Ende lese muss ich davon ausgehen.


Schimpfworte? Hm, ich muss was übersehen habe oÖ
Und Provokationen? Ach, der minianteil da...


----------



## Kremlin (6. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jep... wenn ich schon Auflistungen von Schimpfworten und Provokationen ohne Ende lese muss ich davon ausgehen.



Ich dachte nur die Verwendung von Schimpfwörtern wäre hier nicht gern gesehen. ô.ô


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2009)

das is doch standard mit blade und miley gegen den rest =O


----------



## Lillyan (6. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Ich dachte nur die Verwendung von Schimpfwörtern wäre hier nicht gern gesehen. ô.ô


Schimpfworte werden hier gar nicht gern gesehen.


----------



## Kremlin (6. September 2009)

Der heilige Quote gildet aber nicht als Schimpfwort oder?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie praktisch, dass das Bob am Ende stand :>
> 
> 
> Edit: uhhhh, ich seh schon... heut sind hier einige auf nen Ban scharf...



ich bin nicht scharf auf nen ban deswegen halt ich mich auch zurück


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich bin nicht scharf auf nen ban deswegen halt ich mich auch zurück


Ich aber, ich bin immer scharf auf Bans...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich aber, ich bin immer scharf auf Bans...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glaub ich dir xD


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir xD


Und wenn der Bann dann noch von Lilly ist... unbezahlbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. September 2009)

Ich nehme auch einen. 12 h-Bann  pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wenn der Bann dann noch von Lilly ist... unbezahlbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Versteh ich


----------



## Lillyan (6. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich nehme auch einen. 12 h-Bann  pls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das hast du jetzt nicht wirklich gemacht? ^^


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht sehr nett von dir Lilly... absolut nicht nett


----------



## Lillyan (6. September 2009)

Da geht man mal auf die Wünsche der User ein...


----------



## ElectricArc (6. September 2009)

Owned by Mod....*g*

Mal was inhaltliches...Was macht ihr so außer sinnlose Posts in diesen Thread zu schmeißen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. September 2009)

zum kotzen grade...
ich bin mit meinem dk im tool für archa 10
sehe eine 8 köpfige gruppe
war scheinbar ein classrun, momentan ohne todesritter
ich schreibe sie an, frage was gesucht wird
als antwort kam: 'schurke'
da sie noch zu 8 waren und keinen todesritter haben, schrieb ich sie an
'und wie steht es mit einem todesritter?'
doch plötzlich machte die gruppenzahl einen sprung auf 10
'sorry, sind voll. ich komm auf dich zurück wenn jemand abspringt'
und so geschah es auch einige minuten später
'einer ist gegangen, willst du nich mitkommen' schrieb er und sekunden später trudelte ein invite ein
eine volle gruppe, scheinbar sogar portbereit
perfekt...
'oh matrus sorry verklickt!' sagte er und kickte mich (matrus) aus der gruppe
ich schrieb ihn natürlich an: 'was ist denn los'
'wow-heroes.com sagt, dass dein equip nicht reicht!'
ich gehe auf die seite und sehe: 'Ey du sack, geh malygos 10 oder obsi 25!!!11'
ich schrieb ihn wieder an 'deine seite sagt aber, ich solle obsi 25 oder maly 10 gehen, archavons kammer ist nicht mal aufgelistet'
er meint 'ja sry die anderen raidmitglieder mochten dein equip nicht'


WTF? ich fahre buffed locker 3-3,5k dps und das wusste der kerl auch und seine leute mögen mein equip nicht, ungeachtet von dem, was ich aus meinem equip raushole?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. September 2009)

Echt ein aufregendes Gefühl schreibgesperrt zu sein. Das gab mir einen echten Adrenalinstoss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider schon vorbei ...


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Da geht man mal auf die Wünsche der User ein...


Das heißt, würde ich mir nun einen Permbann wünschen, würdest du den auch erfüllen? Nur mal aus reinen interesse oo



ElectricArc schrieb:


> Owned by Mod....*g*
> 
> Mal was inhaltliches...Was macht ihr so außer sinnlose Posts in diesen Thread zu schmeißen?
> 
> ...


Leute wie dich flamen, Leute wie Blade flamen


----------



## ElectricArc (6. September 2009)

Joa...so ist WoW geworden...

Wenn man den Namen nicht kennt ---> N00b L2P!!

Aber wurdest ja vorher schon mal ansatzlos gekickt...sieht man ja was für soziale Menschen das sind =O

Und was für ne Seite soll das sein? Analysiert die deinen Arsenal-Eintrag oder was?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Echt ein aufregendes Gefühl schreibgesperrt zu sein. Das gab mir einen echten Adrenalinstoss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LOOOOOOOOOOOL ^^


----------



## Kronas (6. September 2009)

ElectricArc schrieb:


> Und was für ne Seite soll das sein? Analysiert die deinen Arsenal-Eintrag oder was?


genau das


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das heißt, würde ich mir nun einen Permbann wünschen, würdest du den auch erfüllen? Nur mal aus reinen interesse oo
> 
> 
> Leute wie dich flamen, Leute wie Blade flamen




du bist doof =(


----------



## ElectricArc (6. September 2009)

Noch nicht mal 5 Posts im Forum und schon werd ich geflamed - Neuer Rekord?
Die Keylogger mit einem Post zählen nicht!^^

@ Kronas

Das ist echt die Spitze der Itemgeilheit 
Aber die checken halt nicht, dass skill > equip gilt
Naja, sollen sie mit ihren lowbobs im geleechten PdC-equip rumwhipen, right?^^


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> du bist doof =(


Nein, ich sag nur die Wahrheit...



ElectricArc schrieb:


> Noch nicht mal 5 Posts im Forum und schon werd ich geflamed - Neuer Rekord?
> Die Keylogger mit einem Post zählen nicht!^^


Kein neuer Rekord...


----------



## ElectricArc (6. September 2009)

Bist du immer so nett zu Neuen?


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2009)

ElectricArc schrieb:


> Bist du immer so nett zu Neuen?


Aber sowas von. Ich schenke den neuen immer meine vollste Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Kronas (6. September 2009)

ElectricArc schrieb:


> @ Kronas
> 
> Naja, sollen sie mit ihren lowbobs im geleechten PdC-equip rumwhipen, right?^^


*80% seiner epics aus pdc und pdc hero hat* ja... klar... *hust*


----------



## ElectricArc (6. September 2009)

Ich hab nie was gesagt....hab ich was von gelechten Equip gesagt? Nie gehört...

Gut, trifft bei dir dann nicht so zu, aber du weißt was ich meine^^


@Razyl - Ich merks
Aber mich wirst du nicht brechen! xD


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2009)

ElectricArc schrieb:


> @Razyl - Ich merks
> Aber mich wirst du nicht brechen! xD


Ich wollte dich auch nie brechen... 
Du interpretierst da falsche Sachen rein.


btw:


> Heinrich Lenhardt
> 
> COO (Product Development)
> Co-Founder
> ...


Heinrich ist nicht mehr Chefredakteur? WTF?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

ElectricArc schrieb:


> Ich hab nie was gesagt....hab ich was von gelechten Equip gesagt? Nie gehört...
> 
> Gut, trifft bei dir dann nicht so zu, aber du weißt was ich meine^^
> 
> ...



ich habe schlechte laune* Grunz* Also lass du mich auch in ruhe


----------



## ElectricArc (6. September 2009)

Ich hab nie mit dir geredet =p

Das ist verdammt schade für Heinrich! Aber vielleicht ist der Satz auch nur schlecht formuliert?


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2009)

Nacht...


----------



## Kronas (6. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nacht...


morgen?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nacht...



Gn8 Razyl


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2009)

nacht =O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nacht...



hadeschüssi


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. September 2009)

Bin auch mal weg. N8 :]


----------



## Kronas (6. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Bin auch mal weg. N8 :]


ich auch weg
tschau


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2009)

nacht ihr beiden

.... 

ich glaub ich bin dann auchma weg nacht euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....


miley ist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

Hade Tschüss ihr ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nacht ihr beiden
> 
> ich glaub ich bin dann auchma weg nacht euch allen
> 
> ...



gar nicht =(


----------



## Skatero (6. September 2009)

Abend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. September 2009)

Guten abend Skatero ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. September 2009)

Scheiß Mücke getötet!


----------



## Tabuno (7. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Scheiß Mücke getötet!


gz!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

Guten Morgen!!!


----------



## Tabuno (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!!!



2 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 0 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)
2 Mitglieder: Tabuno, BladeDragonGX
is das neu?


----------



## Lillyan (7. September 2009)

Nein


----------



## Tabuno (7. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein


dann ist es mir erst heute aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> dann ist es mir erst heute aufgefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gabs schon länger.
wurde zwischenzeitlich wieder abgeschaltet.
ich finds zwar crap, aber was solls...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

ich finde es lustig gab in threads dann immer Rekord ansagen xD


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

NEEEIN diese f**** untere leiste ist wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was soll das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (7. September 2009)

Ich mag sie :>


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. September 2009)

Nabend 

Mag die Leiste auch nicht :[


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich mag sie :>


Du... wer bist du denn schon? Bist weder ne Moderatorin, noch eine wichtige Stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

Heult doch alle? dann sieht man wenigstens wann die Mods Spionieren ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

nabend O_o die leiste is ja wieder da :O


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Heult doch alle? dann sieht man wenigstens wann die Mods Spionieren ^^


Oh wow... das bringt genau was?...
Die Leiste kann bleiben, aber ein optionale Deaktivierung wäre wünschenswert


----------



## Tabuno (7. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich mag sie :>


siehst du also ist sie halbneu...


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

da is schon der erste mod =O


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

Hab hier noch ordentlich Bier stehen, nach dem die Gäste weitergezogen sind.
Was mach ich nur jetzt damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Hab hier noch ordentlich Bier stehen, nach dem die Gäste weitergezogen sind.
> Was mach ich nur jetzt damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<----*hust*


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Hab hier noch ordentlich Bier stehen, nach dem die Gäste weitergezogen sind.
> Was mach ich nur jetzt damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wegschütten!


----------



## Tabuno (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Hab hier noch ordentlich Bier stehen, nach dem die Gäste weitergezogen sind.
> Was mach ich nur jetzt damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich nehms gerne


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Hab hier noch ordentlich Bier stehen, nach dem die Gäste weitergezogen sind.
> Was mach ich nur jetzt damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gieve plx


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> <----*hust*




Schaffst es in 20 Minuten hier zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

Hah, wie sie nicht alle nach den Bier lechzen.... alles alkis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Schaffst es in 20 Minuten hier zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mh selbst mit ice dauerts n paar h >_<


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Schaffst es in 20 Minuten hier zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



für bier bin ich sogar in weniger als 20 minuten da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Schaffst es in 20 Minuten hier zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach hamburg geht ja noch aber werden dann eher 2std sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mh selbst mit ice dauerts n paar h >_<


HAHA!




DER schrieb:


> für bier bin ich sogar in weniger als 20 minuten da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ALKI!



Tabuno schrieb:


> ach hamburg geht ja noch aber werden dann eher 2std sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HAHA!


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> für bier bin ich sogar in weniger als 20 minuten da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dann ma to *g*

Das erste freie und lange Wochenende nähert sich dem Ende, Ruhe hatte ich keine aber viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ach hamburg geht ja noch aber werden dann eher 2std sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hör mir mit Berlin auf, da war ich gestern. Der Rückweg hat 5 STUNDEN gedauert ... !!


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

Ohhh war das ein Doppelpost? oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Dann ma to *g*



obwohl....mhh wielang braucht man nochma von mönchengladbach bis hamburg? xD könnt doch was länger dauern ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ohhh war das ein Doppelpost? oO


nein trippelpost aber mir antwortest als einzigen nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Hör mir mit Berlin auf, da war ich gestern. Der Rückweg hat 5 STUNDEN gedauert ... !!


och, wieso hast du mich nicht besucht^^
und nein das war ein triplepost ziemlich ungewöhnlich für euch mods xD


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

Apropos, um mal das Thema ein wenig zu ändern. Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach neuen Themen für meinen Blog *hust*


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

war heut schon wieder beim chinesen all you can eat >_< das 3te mal schon hintereinander O_o ich platz bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach neuen Themen für meinen Blog *hust*



Arbeit, Freizeit, Freunde-

Damit fülle ich meine Tagesblogs durchaus. Dazu kommen dann noch einige Specials und schon hat man pro Tag 1-2 Blogs fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Apropos, um mal das Thema ein wenig zu ändern. Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach neuen Themen für meinen Blog *hust*


tittön


----------



## Tabuno (7. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Apropos, um mal das Thema ein wenig zu ändern. Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach neuen Themen für meinen Blog *hust*


von mir hattest du ja mit hon einen bekommen. aber fands nen bissl arg kritisiert. besser als dota isses allemal find ich. die grafik von wc3 is doch einfach nur ausgelutscht.. lol ist bestimmt auch besser.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

OCIAN BERLIN IST TOLL ....


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tittön



ich würds nehmen tittön gehn immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ über mir THA FUCK?!


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Arbeit, Freizeit, Freunde-
> 
> Damit fülle ich meine Tagesblogs durchaus. Dazu kommen dann noch einige Specials und schon hat man pro Tag 1-2 Blogs fertig.
> 
> ...


Passt definitiv zu einen Blog mit der Überschrift "RazylGaming" ... 
Nein, irgendwelche Games (und wehe einer kommt mit Final Fantasy oder einen Konsolenspiel..) oder sonst was, was irgendwie mit gaming zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OCIAN BERLIN IST TOLL ....


CAPSLOCK AUCH, SO WIRST DU VIEL MEHR BEACHTET!



DER schrieb:


> ich würds nehmen tittön gehn immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke! :>


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OCIAN BERLIN IST TOLL ....



Stimmt, bis auf die Spree, die Stinkt noch bis nach Rostock hoch


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> CAPSLOCK AUCH, SO WIRST DU VIEL MEHR BEACHTET!
> 
> 
> danke! :>



super echt ... Mohr ich bin müde = mies drauf x)


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> von mir hattest du ja mit hon einen bekommen. aber fands nen bissl arg kritisiert. besser als dota isses allemal find ich. die grafik von wc3 is doch einfach nur ausgelutscht.. lol ist bestimmt auch besser.


So war nun mal mein Eindruck. Die Grafik mag zwar ausgelutscht sein, aber mich reizt sie noch immer. Und HoN hat eine durchaus nette Grafik, aber diese wirkt an extrem vielen Stellen zu dunkel, das passt einfach nicht. LoL reizt mich da eher =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> danke! :>



immer wieder gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Stimmt, bis auf die Spree, die Stinkt noch bis nach Rostock hoch


wo warste denn genau wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> super echt ... Mohr ich bin müde = mies drauf x)


oh noez, blade ist mies drauf... bloß keine miley witze!!!!
ich hab angst... :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oh noez, blade ist mies drauf... bloß keine miley witze!!!!
> ich hab angst... :<



miley....ist doof? =O


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oh noez, blade ist mies drauf... bloß keine miley witze!!!!
> ich hab angst... :<


Meinst du DIE Miley Cyrus? :X

Btw: Was wollt ihr andauernd mit "tittön"? Das darf ich eh nicht posten..


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wo warste denn genau wenn man fragen darf?



War auf der IFA, verdammt war das anstrengend

Razyl hast Zeit für nen Auftrag. Ist aber kein Blogeintrag bei dir wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> miley....ist doof? =O




-.- Du Weist du was .... *IN DER LUFT ZERREISS*


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> War auf der IFA, verdammt war das anstrengend
> 
> Razyl hast Zeit für nen Auftrag. Ist aber kein Blogeintrag bei dir wert
> 
> ...


Ein Auftrag? oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Btw: Was wollt ihr andauernd mit "tittön"? Das darf ich eh nicht posten..



aber allein die vorstellung von tittön macht en paar hier ganz wuschig


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein Auftrag? oO


SAVE TEH WORLD!!!


----------



## Tabuno (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> War auf der IFA, verdammt war das anstrengend


ah jo alles klar ich war letztes mal 2006 oder 2007 glaub ich


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> -.- Du Weist du was .... *IN DER LUFT ZERREISS*



öhh...ehhmm *zurück zerreiss*?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> -.- Du Weist du was .... *IN DER LUFT ZERREISS*


boah bist du krass


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber allein die vorstellung von tittön macht en paar hier ganz wuschig


Tja, soll ich für euch öhem Spiele testen mit sexuellem inhalt oder was? Obwohl, kann ich eh nicht, verbieten die AGB`s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> -.- Du Weist du was .... *IN DER LUFT ZERREISS*




Sie ist nur eine kleine duschl..., schließlich hat sie keinen Freund länger als 3 Wochen *hust*


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, soll ich für euch öhem Spiele testen mit sexuellem inhalt oder was? Obwohl, kann ich eh nicht, verbieten die AGB`s
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



damnd ... =/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> öhh...ehhmm *zurück zerreiss*?



*eine knall* ich bin richtig mies drauf -.- 7 stunden metal sägen GNÄH


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein Auftrag? oO




Wird dir sicher gefallen, ist was interessantes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Sie ist nur eine kleine duschl..., schließlich hat sie keinen Freund länger als 3 Wochen *hust*


blade würde sie nicht ma 3 sekunden aushalten :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Sie ist nur eine kleine duschl..., schließlich hat sie keinen Freund länger als 3 Wochen *hust*



*todes blick und Böse sache Ausdenk für ocian *


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *eine knall* ich bin richtig mies drauf -.- 7 stunden metal sägen GNÄH



aua...nur weil du metal sägen musst musst du noch lange nicht so gewalttätig werden :<


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Sie ist nur eine kleine duschl..., schließlich hat sie keinen Freund länger als 3 Wochen *hust*


Das war fies!



DER schrieb:


> damnd ... =/


Tja, wenn ich dagegen verstoße ist der Blog schnell weg... nicht wegen Wordpress, aber wegen meinen Webspace anbieter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nebenbei gesagt: ich würde solche Spiele eh nicht freiwillig testen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *eine knall* ich bin richtig mies drauf -.- 7 stunden metal sägen GNÄH


boah du bist richtig mies drauf und gehst in den nachtschwärmer... du bist echt knallhart!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> boah du bist richtig mies drauf und gehst in den nachtschwärmer... du bist echt knallhart!



*grunz*


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Wird dir sicher gefallen, ist was interessantes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Irgendwie irritiert mich das "


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" ...
Aber gut, schieß los oO


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *todes blick und Böse sache Ausdenk für ocian *



Ich könnte nun richtig einen vom Leder lassen, aber dann müsste ich mich selbst verwarnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *grunz*


ich zittere vor angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie irritiert mich das "
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


BAMBAM


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich könnte nun richtig einen vom Leder lassen, aber dann müsste ich mich selbst verwarnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



können mods sich selbst bannen? O_o xDD


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie irritiert mich das "
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Können wir nicht im Forum besprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Add mich mal in Skype oder ICQ, die Daten stehen auf myBuffed.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

> BAMBAM


-.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Können wir nicht im Forum besprechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


er will sich mit dir treffen *fg*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich könnte nun richtig einen vom Leder lassen, aber dann müsste ich mich selbst verwarnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nah mach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> können mods sich selbst bannen? O_o xDD


Ja, sogar im IRC.... 



Ocian schrieb:


> Können wir nicht im Forum besprechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nicht im Forum besprechbar? Ähm, was soll das für ein Thema sein? oO
Und mit ICQ: mach ich morgen, gehe eh in 7 min erstmal schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Brille:
Du machst dich doch hier die ganze Zeit an Blade ran oO


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> nah mach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du meinst, der Feind ließt eh nicht mit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, sogar im IRC....



da frag ich mich dann doch....können mods von anderen mods gebannt werden? =O


----------



## Tabuno (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Können wir nicht im Forum besprechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kannst mich auch im skype adden. wollt schon immer mal mit nem mod reden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht im Forum besprechbar? Ähm, was soll das für ein Thema sein? oO
> Und mit ICQ: mach ich morgen, gehe eh in 7 min erstmal schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kein Thema für einen öffentlichen Chat halt *g*
Ok, ich habs auf Arbeit eh laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> da frag ich mich dann doch....können mods von anderen mods gebannt werden? =O


Ja klar oO

@ Ocian:
Ich soll dich lieb von Brille fragen, ob du Ihn Ignorierst?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Du meinst, der Feind ließt eh nicht mit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kannst mich auch im skype adden. wollt schon immer mal mit nem mod reden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


3 sec später hast n perma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kannst mich auch im skype adden. wollt schon immer mal mit nem mod reden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Damit du dich noch besser einschleimen kannst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja klar oO



gut zu wissen...das bringt mich meinen weltherrschaftsplänen näher.... O_o


----------



## Tabuno (7. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 3 sec später hast n perma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja wenn ich nen mod außerhalb buffed beleidigen würde? ich glaube eher nicht.^^ aber davon war nicht die rede.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich soll dich lieb von Brille fragen, ob du Ihn Ignorierst?


oô?


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kannst mich auch im skype adden. wollt schon immer mal mit nem mod reden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Add du mich doch, ich hab da nichts gegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schließlich ist es genau dafür da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja wenn ich nen mod außerhalb buffed beleidigen würde? ich glaube eher nicht.^^


allein dass für dich ein skype gespräch mit nem mod von beleidigung(en) besteht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

Warum sollte ich Brille ignorieren?
Ich habe nur 4 Leute auf der Ignore hier im Forum, ICQ, Sykpe und IRC.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> allein dass für dich ein skype gespräch mit nem mod von beleidigung(en) besteht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HiHi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich Brille ignorieren?
> Ich habe nur 4 Leute auf der Ignore hier im Forum, ICQ, Sykpe und IRC.


Er wollte das nur wissen, weil du Ihm nicht geantwortet hast. Aber er hat sich auch nicht getraut dich zu fragen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich Brille ignorieren?


razyl redet wieder im fieberwahn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich Brille ignorieren?
> Ich habe nur 4 Leute auf der Ignore hier im Forum, ICQ, Sykpe und IRC.


hab dich geaddet


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er wollte das nur wissen, weil du Ihm nicht geantwortet hast. Aber er hat sich auch nicht getraut dich zu fragen...


verdammt, verrat doch nicht allen, dass ich so schüchtern bin!!! Q_Q
wait, what? >_<


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

Bah, dann halt net...

ich bin off, nacht^^


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

Eine ganze Woche?
Der einfache Satz, Lust was zu unternehmen, ist doch gar nicht so schwer


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Eine ganze Woche?


joa, hatte einige scheiss zsmhänge, aber das gehört hier nicht hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bah, dann halt net...
> 
> ich bin off, nacht^^


schlaf schön


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

Ich gehe gleich off Mir gehts nicht gut Kopf weh und hunde müde


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich gehe gleich off Mir gehts nicht gut Kopf weh und hunde müde


du beschwerst dich die ganze zeit darüber, wie kacke der tag ist/war, hängst im nachtschwärmer rum, nur um jetzt zu erkennen, dass es besser ist, schlafen zu gehen?...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

Erkentniss kommt, manchmal früher, manchmal später


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Erkentniss kommt, manchmal früher, manchmal später


besser als gar nicht ._.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

wie se hier wieder alle auf blade rumhacken ... tz tz tz


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

Wenigstens gibt er es zu ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> besser als gar nicht ._.



Ja sry das ich Grade Orientierungslos überall rumeier >_>


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ja sry das ich Grade Orientierungslos überall rumeier >_>


eier richtung bett! :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> eier richtung bett! :>



Gleich nach dem essen >_>


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Gleich nach dem essen >_>


o_o


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

Toll ne blasse Am Daumen >_>


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Toll ne blasse Am Daumen >_>



weniger fappen <:


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Gleich nach dem essen >_>




Genau nochmal 500 Gramm Pommes mit Majo essen, bevor man ins Bett geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> weniger fappen <:


hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> weniger fappen <:



Nenene Is vom sägen D:


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nenene Is vom sägen D:


so nennst du das? du sau!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Genau nochmal 500 Gramm Pommes mit Majo essen, bevor man ins Bett geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



problem damit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Genau nochmal 500 Gramm Pommes mit Majo essen, bevor man ins Bett geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne Curry wurst =/


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nenene Is vom sägen D:






Grüne schrieb:


> so nennst du das? du sau!



i lol´d hard


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

scheisse musst ich grad lachen


----------



## Kronas (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne Curry wurst =/


nach miley art


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne Curry wurst =/



In Berlin gibt es keine gute davon *g*


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> scheisse musst ich grad lachen



wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> In Berlin gibt es keine gute davon *g*




Doch musst nur wissen wo =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

najo, bin dann auch ma weg für heute, noch duschen, etc, dann pennen^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> najo, bin dann auch ma weg für heute, noch duschen, etc, dann pennen^^



nacht <:

will endlich das neue gama bomb album :<

@ unter mir -.-"


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> najo, bin dann auch ma weg für heute, noch duschen, etc, dann pennen^^




Viel spaß beim duschen und gute nacht


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

Climb ist ganz nett, aber man kann nicht wirklich dazu tanzen ...

Such mal was für Gesellschaftstanz ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Climb ist ganz nett, aber man kann nicht wirklich dazu tanzen ...
> 
> Such mal was für Gesellschaftstanz ^^



kk


----------



## Tabuno (7. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> najo, bin dann auch ma weg für heute, noch duschen, etc, dann pennen^^


n8 bin auch wech


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)




----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

Lachmann, du hast da was falsch verstanden. bewegen kann man sich zu jedem Müll. Tanzen aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> n8 bin auch wech



nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Lachmann, du hast da was falsch verstanden. bewegen kann man sich zu jedem Müll. Tanzen aber nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



achso.....menno =/


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

na bin dann auch ma weg gn8 


mwahahaaha triplepost


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> na bin dann auch ma weg gn8
> 
> 
> mwahahaaha triplepost




Gute nacht ^^

Achja 

<3


----------



## Lillyan (7. September 2009)

Netter Walzer :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

ich habe angst Ich finde das lied von lilly gar nicht mal so schlecht >_>


----------



## Ocian (7. September 2009)

*Schnappt sich Lillyan für den Walzer*

Ich führe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

Ocian is der führer >_> *LOL hoffe das gibt kein ärger :>*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

egal schlafen Bin sonst morgen im Unterricht so ... naja  wisst wie ich es meine


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> egal schlafen Bin sonst morgen im Unterricht so ... naja  wisst wie ich es meine



N8.
Morgen frei... =D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> N8.
> Morgen frei... =D



Sau


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Sau



-.- Ocian the stage is yours!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> -.- Ocian the stage is yours!




LoL habe das so gesagt xD


----------



## tear_jerker (7. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Netter Walzer :>


erinnert mich irgendwie an die plain white t's


----------



## Lillyan (7. September 2009)

<3


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> erinnert mich irgendwie an die plain white t's



Senfglas :] ...mach mal wieder deinen alten Ava rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Senfglas :] ...mach mal wieder deinen alten Ava rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du meinst "Franzschine, Isch kann dein Schmutzplätzschn sehen" Klaus?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> du meinst "Franzschine, Isch kann dein Schmutzplätzschn sehen" Klaus?



Jo =]


----------



## tear_jerker (7. September 2009)

done!

edit. das war nicht einfach nur ein Senfglas, NEIN! Das war Löwensenf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. September 2009)

juten abend leute


----------



## Skatero (7. September 2009)

Abend


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> done!
> 
> edit. das war nicht einfach nur ein Senfglas, NEIN! Das war Löwensenf
> 
> ...



\o/

Nabend Manno und Skatero


----------



## Manoroth (7. September 2009)

na was macht ihr so? was geht hier im thread so? war schon länger nemmer hier^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na was macht ihr so? was geht hier im thread so? war schon länger nemmer hier^^



Meet the spartans anschauen.


----------



## Skatero (7. September 2009)

Ich geh dann mal offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2009)

Noch jmd da?^^


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2009)

aktueller todesritter
bergbau skill: 160
juwe-skill: 140

bei bergbau 175 und juwe 150 wird es wieder kurzweilig einfach zu skillen :>


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

und wenn ich dann komm.... bin ich dann willkommen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

moin


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und wenn ich dann komm.... bin ich dann willkommen?


Was?

@ Lachmann:
Abend!


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was?


nix :S


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nix :S


Du bist komisch... sehr komisch...
Achja, wie läuft es eigentlich in WoW? :> (eigentlich sollte da was ganz anderes stehen, aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (8. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin



nabend! ODIN!!!!1! 111einseinself


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achja, wie läuft es eigentlich in WoW? :> (eigentlich sollte da was ganz anderes stehen, aber egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


waffenrating gesaved, übers 5er pkte holen und dann nächste woche holen


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> nabend! ODIN!!!!1! 111einseinself



ein sprechendes schnitzel das über odin redet...ineteressant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> waffenrating gesaved, übers 5er pkte holen und dann nächste woche holen


WIrd doch nichts... bekommt doch eh nur einen lose nach den anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2009)

noin 140-150 juwe skillen geht entweder nur mit gold oder mit tonnen an eisen und jade und sonstigem zeug :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

und wie gehts euch so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WIrd doch nichts... bekommt doch eh nur einen lose nach den anderen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


is klar


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (8. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ein sprechendes schnitzel das über odin redet...ineteressant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ein wikinger zombie namen odin...Mhhh k


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und wie gehts euch so?


Ganz gut, ganz gut



Grüne schrieb:


> is klar


Ja, mit dir im Team wird das nie was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> ein wikinger zombie namen odin...Mhhh k



tha fuck?! rob zombie the wikinger odin mhhkay


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, mit dir im Team wird das nie was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn dus sagst


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn dus sagst


Klar, mit mir (als totalen PVP NOO würde sowas nie passieren.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klar, mit mir (als totalen PVP NOO würde sowas nie passieren.


4 sure


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

> <Daniel> Lol xD
> <Dominik> ?
> <Daniel> Eben bei TvTotal, der Reporter befragt andere was sie davon halten
> <Daniel> das man erst ab 18 ins Sonnenstudio darf
> ...


ROFL


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 4 sure


Ach komm, geh schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Grüne schrieb:


> ROFL


Deutschland deine Jugend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Lilly, wenn du eh schon mal hier bist... hau mal den Ocian von mir, dankö...


----------



## Lillyan (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lilly, wenn du eh schon mal hier bist... hau mal den Ocian von mir, dankö...


Nö


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

mir is langweilig...tut was für meine unterhaltung!


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nö


Wieso nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da bitte ich schon höflich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (8. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mir is langweilig...tut was für meine unterhaltung!


omw


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mir is langweilig...tut was für meine unterhaltung!


*lufterfrischer gegen die wand rollen lässt *


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (8. September 2009)

*zirp*zirp*zirp*


----------



## Lillyan (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weil ich Ocian nicht schlage


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

El schrieb:


> omw



ich habe mich verliebt =O


Kronas schrieb:


> *lufterfrischer gegen die wand rollen lässt *



lulz


----------



## Aeonflu-X (8. September 2009)

Wer muss morgen um 6 raus? -.- 
Man gähnt sich den ganzen Tag durch und wenn man zuhause ist Oh Wunder! alles weg.Als ob man nie müde wäre.Ab 8 Uhr geht es wieder los.*grrr*


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Weil ich Ocian nicht schlage


Ja, wieso das denn? Der braucht das :X


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Mein Rekord liegt bei 0,031s.
> Ich könnte anderen Jets vielleicht nicht ausweichen, aber verflucht schnell in sie rein rasen.






Tabuno schrieb:


> Deine Zeit: 0.08 sekunden... ;-) !
> beat me
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich grad ne denkblokade oder tabuno? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (8. September 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Wer muss morgen um 6 raus? -.-
> Man gähnt sich den ganzen Tag durch und wenn man zuhause ist Oh Wunder! alles weg.Als ob man nie müde wäre.Ab 8 Uhr geht es wieder los.*grrr*


das kenn ich ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab ich grad ne denkblokade oder tabuno?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fääähääääääil


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab ich grad ne denkblokade oder tabuno?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tabuno wird auf diese Frage nemmer antworten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tabuno wird auf diese Frage nemmer antworten können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso? hat er wieder n ban?^^


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (8. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> fääähääääääil



Gesundheit.


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso? hat er wieder n ban?^^


Du hast es erfasst. Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu *Brille die Hand schüttel*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2009)

Moin.
Gibts die Giga Internetseite jetzt au nimmer?


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Moin.
> Gibts die Giga Internetseite jetzt au nimmer?


Ähem doch sollte, die wurde ja von IGN.com übernommen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast es erfasst. Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu *Brille die Hand schüttel*


rofl wofür denn diesma?
fürs immergleiche gespamme in den pron trheads nich oder? xD


----------



## XXI. (8. September 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Wer muss morgen um 6 raus? -.-
> Man gähnt sich den ganzen Tag durch und wenn man zuhause ist Oh Wunder! alles weg.Als ob man nie müde wäre.Ab 8 Uhr geht es wieder los.*grrr*




Ich muss morgen um 5 Uhr 30 raus.....
Ach ja: Lilly wollt dich vorhin nich nerven sollte n Witz sein, kam aber anscheinend nich so an.... Scusi


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2009)

Nunja, weil die Giga Siete gibts iwie nimmer unter giga.de


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (8. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Moin.
> Gibts die Giga Internetseite jetzt au nimmer?



WTF!!! WAS???? *schnell nach guck*

ich hoff die gibts noch


----------



## Lillyan (8. September 2009)

Wat?


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> rofl wofür denn diesma?
> fürs immergleiche gespamme in den pron trheads nich oder? xD


HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH! VERDAMMT SIND SIE SCHLAU! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nunja, weil die Giga Siete gibts iwie nimmer unter giga.de


Eventuell nur sein Serverdown?


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH! VERDAMMT SIND SIE SCHLAU!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahahahahahahaha


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> Gesundheit.



ah danke


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ahahahahahahaha


Wieso habe ich diese Reaktion erwartet oO

at Lilly:
Was wat?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

jetzt sieht man mal wieder wer einen alles beobachtet wen man im nachtschwärmer is =O


----------



## Scrätcher (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso? hat er wieder n ban?^^



Nabend,

mal ehrlich, da muß man sich ja geradezu schon anstrengen mal gebannt zu werden! Also wie manche Leute das schaffen und vor allem mehrmals ist mir schleierhaft...


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> mal ehrlich, da muß man sich ja geradezu schon anstrengen mal gebannt zu werden! Also wie manche Leute das schaffen und vor allem mehrmals ist mir schleierhaft...



manche leute haben sowas im urin/blut O_o


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> mal ehrlich, da muß man sich ja geradezu schon anstrengen mal gebannt zu werden! Also wie manche Leute das schaffen und vor allem mehrmals ist mir schleierhaft...


Hm, anprangern eines Mods, jemanden beleidigen (nichtmal ernsthaft aber egal) und einen User andauernd runtersauen und sonst was... geht eigentlich ganz einfach oO

edit:
Apropos User, wo ist eigentlich Nuffing hin? :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> mal ehrlich, da muß man sich ja geradezu schon anstrengen mal gebannt zu werden! Also wie manche Leute das schaffen und vor allem mehrmals ist mir schleierhaft...


dr. scrätcher, was für eine ehre, sie hier begrüßen zu dürfen


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dr. scrätcher, was für eine ehre, sie hier begrüßen zu dürfen


SCHLEIMER!


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> SCHLEIMER!


pff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


scrätcher analysiert halt am besten die psyche mancher TEs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Deine? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nope :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2009)

Hat jmd H3 Halloween Hostel aufPro7 geguckt? Mir wars zu blöd^^.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hat jmd H3 Halloween Hostel aufPro7 geguckt? Mir wars zu blöd^^.


sowas guck ich mir bestimmt nich an >_<


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nope :>


Ach komm gibts doch zu, Scrätcher hat dich doch schon längst durchschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw mal:
Warum meldest du dich nicht im Rasur Thread? Du rasierst doch auch immer deine Beine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm gibts doch zu, Scrätcher hat dich doch schon längst durchschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. mh.... oh noez :<
2. ääääh... wtf?


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (8. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hat jmd H3 Halloween Hostel aufPro7 geguckt? Mir wars zu blöd^^.



Was ist den das?


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. mh.... oh noez :<
> 2. ääääh... wtf?


Ja gibt es doch nur einfach zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei dir steht nicht ein Haar mehr hehe


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2009)

Ne billige, sehr billige Horrorfilm Verarsche.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hat jmd H3 Halloween Hostel aufPro7 geguckt? Mir wars zu blöd^^.



nö

@ über mir lulz


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja gibt es doch nur einfach zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

O_o der miley fan-bot ist ja gar nicht da OMG


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> O_o


Ha, ich habe Brille bloßgestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (8. September 2009)

So Filme die H3 sind einfach nur grottig und schlecht, ich mein ProSieben muss doch merken, dass diese ganzen selbstgemachten Filme á la H3, Tödliche Wasser (oder wie auch immer dieser Dumme Film gestern hieß) und Crashpoint einfach nur Mies sind....


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ha, ich habe Brille bloßgestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ahja


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. September 2009)

Abend* Streck Grade aufgestanden ist*


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ahja


Nebenbei rasiert der sich auch im Gesicht... dabei stand ihm der Schnauzbart ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
@ Blade:
Aufgestanden? Jetzt erst? Faules schwein!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> So Filme die H3 sind einfach nur grottig und schlecht, ich mein ProSieben muss doch merken, dass diese ganzen selbstgemachten Filme á la H3, Tödliche Wasser (oder wie auch immer dieser Dumme Film gestern hieß) und Crashpoint einfach nur Mies sind....



ich musste gestern wirklich lachen als ich dieses komische ding da im wasser gesehen hab das wohl nen einzeller da stellen sollte xDD



ahhhh blade ist da !!


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nebenbei rasiert der sich auch im Gesicht... dabei stand ihm der Schnauzbart ganz gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 :=)   *G*


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> edit:
> @ Blade:
> Aufgestanden? Jetzt erst? Faules schwein!


wer die ganze nacht "sägt" ist eben sehr schläfrig *FG*


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> :=)   *G*


Nicht der Schnauzbart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw: Brille hat mächtig Brusthaare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend* Streck Grade aufgestanden ist*


du hattest miley cyrus entzug und musstest wegen entzugserscheinungen im bett bleiben :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nebenbei rasiert der sich auch im Gesicht... dabei stand ihm der Schnauzbart ganz gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



NeNe ne ich war um 17:40 Im Bett musste Kurz Runter Bin um 18:30 ins Bett und habe Bis jetzt geschlafen


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer die ganze nacht "sägt" ist eben sehr schläfrig *FG*


xDDD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer die ganze nacht "sägt" ist eben sehr schläfrig *FG*



und jetzt hat er bestimmt ein paar blasen mehr am daumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. September 2009)

Abend Lachmann =)


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du hattest miley cyrus entzug und musstest wegen entzugserscheinungen im bett bleiben :>


dann hat er von ihr geträumt und gesägt und es ging wieder


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2009)

Er hat 5 gegen WIlli gespielt oder?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend Lachmann =)



juhuuuu


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und jetzt hat er bestimmt ein paar blasen mehr am daumen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


xD


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Hey, wir dürfen nicht über Rasuren im Intimbereich sprechen, also auch nicht über Sägen!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. September 2009)

Hm Interessant razyl


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2009)

Naja, es ist ja so ziemlich das meistgespielte Spiel das sägen^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Er hat 5 gegen WIlli gespielt oder?



na....das du beim wort sägen direkt an 5 gegen willi denkst denkst ist ja ma ziemlich kindisch tz tz tz


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm Interessant razyl


Was? Du redest mit mir? Mit dem Sithlord? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hey, wir dürfen nicht über Rasuren im Intimbereich sprechen, also auch nicht über Sägen!


wer zu viel sägt kann nicht ordentlich nageln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm Interessant razyl


hm interessant blade


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2009)

Naja, hab 5 gegen Willi im H3 Movie gesehen... musste ich einfach loswerden^^.


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer zu viel sägt kann nicht ordentlich nageln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also wirst du nie nageln... verdammt


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja, hab 5 gegen Willi im H3 Movie gesehen... musste ich einfach loswerden^^.



wat?! wann kam den der film? =O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer zu viel sägt kann nicht ordentlich nageln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




In der tat


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also wirst du nie nageln... verdammt


wow, das hat mich hart getroffen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2009)

der Film fing um 20:15 an und ging bis eben.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> der Film fing um 20:15 an und ging bis eben.



oooh...verdammt >_<


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wow, das hat mich hart getroffen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja, du sägst zu wenig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2009)

Der Film war aber richtig dumm...


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer zu viel sägt kann nicht ordentlich nageln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Razyl schrieb:


> Also wirst du nie nageln... verdammt





Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, du sägst zu wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hä?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> der Film fing um 20:15 an und ging bis eben.



Mist habe Grade noch geschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

mwhahahaah *sinnloser beitrag sei um auf 1.100 beiträge zu kommen* weltherrschaft ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (8. September 2009)

Nabend in die Runde


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hä?


Ich meine zuviel ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich meine zuviel ><


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der Film war aber richtig dumm...



ich mag trash filme <3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mwhahahaah *sinnloser beitrag sei um auf 1.100 beiträge zu kommen* weltherrschaft ich komme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann habe ich ja schon 2 mal Weltherrschaft ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

QcK schrieb:


> Nabend in die Runde



moin


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> dann habe ich ja schon 2 mal Weltherrschaft ^^


einen feuchten dreck hast du


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja man, ich schreib im Gegensatz zu dir noch nebenbei einiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> dann habe ich ja schon 2 mal Weltherrschaft ^^


*hust*


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> dann habe ich ja schon 2 mal Weltherrschaft ^^



das geht nur bei mir weil ich viel kuhler bin als wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Naja ich hau mich mal aufs Ohr (mein armes Ohr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), also gute nacht euch und ärgert mir die Brille nicht so sehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> und ärgert mir die Brille nicht so sehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hast du in letzter zeit iwas getrunken?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja ich hau mich mal aufs Ohr (mein armes Ohr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nachti nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das geht nur bei mir weil ich viel kuhler bin als wie du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm okay =(



Grüne schrieb:


> einen feuchten dreck hast du



Den Brille ins Gesicht werf


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Den Brille ins Gesicht werf


pff daneben...
lern erstma werfen du halbes hemd


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hast du in letzter zeit iwas getrunken?


Außer Zitronen Limo: Nein


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm okay =(



und das is wieder ein beweis für meine theorie die besagt das miley fan boys nicht kuhler seien können als wie ich mwahahahaha


----------



## XXI. (8. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> dann habe ich ja schon 2 mal Weltherrschaft ^^



Blade, ich habs dir schonmal im IRC gesagt: Wenn du die Weltherrschaft willst, spiel erstmal Anno da lernst du wie man herrscht ;P


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pff daneben...
> lern erstma werfen du halbes hemd



Tzzz Ich hab noch Ne Ladung *Volltreffer*


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Tzzz Ich hab noch Ne Ladung *Volltreffer*


davon träumste wohl...
falls neben miley noch platz dafür da ist


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2009)

Wer dieses Game schafft, der hat wirklich die Weltherrschaft verdient!
http://bambusratte.com/Fun/pelle.htm


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvL3Vxn1g-8


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> davon träumste wohl...
> falls neben miley noch platz dafür da ist



da ist Noch sehr Viel Platz!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer dieses Game schafft, der hat wirklich die Weltherrschaft verdient!
> http://bambusratte.com/Fun/pelle.htm



das ist doof :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2009)

Ich verreck fast immer an den Autos am Anfang. Und wenn man den Supermarkt danach geschafft hat kommt ne Straße mit ca. doppelt sovielen Autos...


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich verreck fast immer an den Autos am Anfang. Und wenn man den Supermarkt danach geschafft hat kommt ne Straße mit ca. doppelt sovielen Autos...



ich schaffs nichtma über die erste straße :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich verreck fast immer an den Autos am Anfang. Und wenn man den Supermarkt danach geschafft hat kommt ne Straße mit ca. doppelt sovielen Autos...



Na toll >_>


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

ich bin so niedergeschlagen und deprimiert von diesem dummen spiel das ich nun weg bin :< nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin so niedergeschlagen und deprimiert von diesem dummen spiel das ich nun weg bin :< nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schlaf gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin so niedergeschlagen und deprimiert von diesem dummen spiel das ich nun weg bin :< nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Argh Jetzt langweile ich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EUX2ilnYQ8
Da haste 5 min Spannung^^.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EUX2ilnYQ8
> Da haste 5 min Spannung^^.



das is KRANK und Pervers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. September 2009)

Abend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Abend



Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. September 2009)

Ich geh dann mal.

Gute Nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. September 2009)

Jop ich gehe auch gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HamsaFighter (9. September 2009)

_*Abend,

jemand Online...?


Mit freund... Hamsa!*_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. September 2009)

so bin nun aber weg auch wen ich vorhin schon geschlafen habe xD


----------



## HamsaFighter (9. September 2009)

*Abend,

der erste, der nach mir ein Beitrag schreibt bekommt...




Mit freund... Hamsa!*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. September 2009)

Moin alle.


----------



## dragon1 (9. September 2009)

Abend

Wenn sich jetzt noch 4 finden, koennen wir Alkopop`s Map ausprobieren


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

moin


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. September 2009)

> [...]erwähnten wir schon, *das das* Phasing wirklich für eine klasse Atmosphäre sorgt?


aiaiai....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aiaiai....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hans? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hans?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo, hans inc


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. September 2009)

Bei meienr Map arbeite ich grad an der nächsten ver... Is immo zu schwer die wo grad aktuell ist^^. Die nächste is viel balanceder und es gibt neue Sachen. Morgen Abend oder wann können wir es ja spielen... Joinen eh genug braucht man net unbedingt 4 Leute aus Buffed.^^


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

Ja ich gebs zu - Ich bin süchtig nach den FM 10 Onlinemodus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. September 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja ich gebs zu - Ich bin süchtig nach den FM 10 Onlinemodus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


solang du nich son suchtel wie crack wirst^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. September 2009)

Vernagelt die Türen, die Fenster! Ein neuer Tokio Hotel Song!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Vernagelt die Türen, die Fenster! Ein neuer Tokio Hotel Song!



das ist nicht dein ernst? =/


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> solang du nich son suchtel wie crack wirst^^


Nene, so schlimm wirds nicht... ich pass da schon auf...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. September 2009)

Ich will das Lied nicht hier her Posten.


----------



## Skatero (9. September 2009)

Aion Download - 12 %
-.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

chappelles show kommt!!!!111

@ alkopop tu es auch bitte nicht =/


----------



## Ykon (9. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das ist nicht dein ernst? =/



Machen die nicht ein ganzes neues Album? Guckt keiner außer meiner Wenigkeit MTV ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. September 2009)

Man alko, stell es bitte wenigstens kurz bei battlenet rein, wills mal ausprobieren )= allein gehts ja net, und zum hosten hab ich ne zu hohe ping


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nene, so schlimm wirds nicht... ich pass da schon auf...


hoff ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> chappelles show kommt!!!!111


schön für ihn.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. September 2009)

Na gut, ich bin im Channel Wollsocke


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Machen die nicht ein ganzes neues Album? Guckt keiner außer meiner Wenigkeit MTV ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich guck mtv nurnoch für gameone,family guy american dad drawn together southpark und abends wenn da musik läuft


----------



## dragon1 (9. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Na gut, ich bin im Channel Wollsocke


Sek, umloggen^^


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

ROCK'N'ROLL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. September 2009)

/report Razyl


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ROCK'N'ROLL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bade in napalm und stirb in nem feuer


----------



## Skatero (9. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ROCK'N'ROLL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


NIMMS RAUS ODER ICH MELDE DICH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> NIMMS RAUS ODER ICH MELDE DICH!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich verstoße gegen keine Regel, von daher


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. September 2009)

Bill = die weibliche Lady Gaga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich verstoße gegen keine Regel, von daher


War ja auch nicht ernst gemeint. :S


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bill = die weibliche Lady Gaga
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein lady gaga hat nen penis bill nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (9. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich guck mtv nurnoch für gameone,family guy american dad drawn together southpark und abends wenn da musik läuft



Das meiste davon (family Guy, american dad, south park, drawn together) haben sich jetzt auf Comedy Central und Viva verteilt ... laufen glaube ich garnicht mehr ... stattdessen darf man sich jeden Abend die hundertste Wiederholung von Nitro Circus, Fist of Zen oder Mindfreak ansehen ... Immerhin läuft wieder chappelle's show 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. September 2009)

Ja deswegen ja die weibliche Lady Gaga^^.


----------



## Skatero (9. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nein lady gaga hat nen penis bill nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wollte er das damit nicht sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Das meiste davon (family Guy, american dad, south park, drawn together) haben sich jetzt auf Comedy Central und Viva verteilt ... laufen glaube ich garnicht mehr ... stattdessen darf mich sich jeden Abend die hundertste Wiederholung von Nitro Circus, Fist of Zen oder Mindfreak ansehen ... Immerhin läuft wieder chappelle's show
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mtv wird von tag zu tag beschissener =/


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja deswegen ja die weibliche Lady Gaga^^.



achsooooooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. September 2009)

Ich spiel mal ein paar Runden LoL.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nein lady gaga hat nen penis bill nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ....................................,.-'"...................``~.,
> .............................,.-"..................................."-.,
> .........................,/...............................................":,
> .....................,?......................................................\,
> ...



och ihr seid doof  =/


----------



## Ykon (9. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mtv wird von tag zu tag beschissener =/




Schonmal das neue mtv home gesehen? *g*


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich spiel mal ein paar Runden LoL.


Die haben eben wieder 8 Millionen dazu bekommen...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. September 2009)

Ich spiel mal ein bisschen 5 gegen Willie.^^ Oh man, der Spruch ist aus H3 Halloween Horro. Krieg den net mehr aus dem Kopf^^.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. September 2009)

gibts was neues von lady gagas penis? bilder per pm plz^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich spiel mal ein bisschen 5 gegen Willie.^^ Oh man, der Spruch ist aus H3 Halloween Horro. Krieg den net mehr aus dem Kopf^^.


hf dabei.
bei fragen kannst du dich ja an blade wenden, wie wir nun wissen


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Schonmal das neue mtv home gesehen? *g*



ok da waren ein paar lustige sachen bei wie p*rno ping pong aber naja es überwiegt die scheiße auf mtv


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gibts was neues von lady gagas penis? bilder per pm plz^^


ololol trolli likes shemales 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hf dabei.
> bei fragen kannst du dich ja an blade wenden, wie wir nun wissen



der sägt doch nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ololol trolli likes shemales
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bin halt interessiert an den wundern der natur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin halt interessiert an den wundern der natur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


... xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin halt interessiert an den wundern der natur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



solche wunder sind die garnicht ich meine wie oft sieht man solche bilder bei /b/...so selten kann das ja also gar nicht sein =O


----------



## Skatero (9. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die haben eben wieder 8 Millionen dazu bekommen...


Ich merke es...


----------



## Ykon (9. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> [..] naja es überwiegt die scheiße auf mtv



Besser hätte ich es auch nicht sagen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. September 2009)

*Dragon1 beleidigt Razyl gerade auf deutsch, englisch russisch und die paar Franzoesische woerter die er kennt*
Das gehoert wegen...sexueler belaestigung, massenverdummung und wegen !Bill! geloescht, und razyl gebannt

Hmm, die map ist lustig, Alkopop, aber es waere interessanter mit ein paar trash-gruppen zum einspielen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

deutschland spielt ja heute schon wieder =O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. September 2009)

Naja, will die Map kurz halten und lasse es deswegen mit Trashgruppen. In der nächsten Version hab ich z.B. den Bm bissl gefixt, dass er weniger Illus mit mehr Schaden hat.


----------



## Skatero (9. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> deutschland spielt ja heute schon wieder =O


Wann spielt die Schweiz? :S


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. September 2009)

Was Deutschland spielt? Spielen sie auch 5 gegen Willie?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was Deutschland spielt? Spielen sie auch 5 gegen Willie?^^


haha lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wann spielt die Schweiz? :S






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. September 2009)

Achja wusstet ihr, dass verheiratete Frauen durchschnittlich 5 Jahre früher sterben als normal?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was Deutschland spielt? Spielen sie auch 5 gegen Willie?^^



füße hoch der kommt tief ... schon wieder


----------



## riesentrolli (9. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wann spielt die Schweiz? :S


die gibts noch?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achja wusstet ihr, dass verheiratete Frauen durchschnittlich 5 Jahre früher sterben als normal?


wusstest du, dass mich das nicht interessiert?


----------



## Skatero (9. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> die gibts noch?


Ja die sind glaubs sogar 1. oder so... 



Grüne schrieb:


> wusstest du, dass mich das nicht interessiert?


Aiman interessiert es.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aiman interessiert es.


uiuiui


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aiman interessiert es.



[attachment=8939:galileom...ry1kopie.gif]


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

Lachman müffelt! :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachman müffelt! :X



problem with that?


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> problem with that?


Ja!


----------



## riesentrolli (9. September 2009)

np: Prinz Pi - Du Hure 2009 "Teenage Mutant Horror Show 2"

einer der besseren trax auf nem enttäuschenden album


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja!



kann ich nichts gegen machen =/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. September 2009)

Naja, komm später wieder. Spiel erstma 5 gegen Willi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kann ich nichts gegen machen =/


Duschen soll helfen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja, komm später wieder. Spiel erstma 5 gegen Willi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


eeeeeewwww...



Razyl schrieb:


> Duschen soll helfen...



dushä?wat?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dushä?wat?


son teil, wo wasser rauskommt.
und damit meine ich nicht das gelbe, warme wasser.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> son teil, wo wasser rauskommt.
> und damit meine ich nicht das gelbe, warme wasser.



achso...toilette oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> achso...toilette oder?


wenn ihr nur sowas in eurem haus habt... dann isses kein wunder, wenn du selbst nachm duschen stinkst.
tip: spülen heisst das zauberwort.


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn ihr nur sowas in eurem haus habt... dann isses kein wunder, wenn du selbst nachm duschen stinkst.
> tip: spülen heisst das zauberwort.


Die haben nicht mal warmes Wasser...


----------



## riesentrolli (9. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> achso...toilette oder?


uuuuuuuuuuuuunlustig


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn ihr nur sowas in eurem haus habt... dann isses kein wunder, wenn du selbst nachm duschen stinkst.
> tip: spülen heisst das zauberwort.



ergibt sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Razyl schrieb:


> Die haben nicht mal warmes Wasser...



doch =/

jetzt gehts aber los hier... 3 gegen lachmann =/


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> uuuuuuuuuuuuunlustig


ey du nap, ich hab mir mal bratze angehört. :>


----------



## riesentrolli (9. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ey du nap, ich hab mir mal bratze angehört. :>


mach mich nich an wenn ich andre leute anmache^^

wat sachste zu bratze?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> mach mich nich an wenn ich andre leute anmache^^


ich darf das! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





riesentrolli schrieb:


> wat sachste zu bratze?


naja, der tante renate war ja schon richtig nice, aber dazu noch die texte von clickclickdecker(? kann mir seinen namen nie richtig merken^^)
einfach ne richtig gute mischung. hab mir dann noch das video zu hightowers herz angeschaut... dazu kann ich nur sagen : <3


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

Und ich sag nun, weil ich es kann, Brille und Trolli heiraten nächste Woche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nebenbei heiratet Der Lachmann Jigsaw Puzzle.

DOPPELHOCHZEIT \o/


----------



## riesentrolli (9. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich darf das!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jep die mischung is genital.

udn das vid is ganz großes tennis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich sag nun, weil ich es kann, Brille und Trolli heiraten nächste Woche.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



O_o hab ich was verpasst O_o

dann nimmst du aber blade =P


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann nimmst du aber blade =P


Nein, Brille hat mich verschmäht, ergo bin ich nun ins Kloster gegangen. =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, Brille hat mich verschmäht, ergo bin ich nun ins Kloster gegangen. =)



ist das gut oder schlecht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ist das gut oder schlecht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist gut...
So muss ich net Blade heiraten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist gut...
> So muss ich net Blade heiraten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der will doch eh nur miley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. September 2009)

sry aber ich bin vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. September 2009)

im kloster gibts kein internet *ahhhhh*


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der will doch eh nur miley
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die er ja doch nie bekommt...



riesentrolli schrieb:


> sry aber ich bin vergeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach ja? An wen? NAMEN HER!


----------



## riesentrolli (9. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> [...]
> Ach ja? An wen? NAMEN HER!


den kennt hier eh niemand


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die er ja doch nie bekommt...



es soll ja noch wunder geben =O


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> den kennt hier eh niemand


Verdammt... dann muss halt Brille Blade nehmen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *den* kennt hier eh niemand


den? oô 
:>


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

Bitte gib einen Grund an
   1. Ich habe mit Online-Spielen aufgehört.
   2. Ich bin mit buffed.de unzufrieden.
   3. Ich bin mit der Community unzufrieden.
   4. Ich wurde von anderen Mitgliedern belästigt / komme nicht mit ihnen klar.
   5. Es gibt Probleme mit meinem Account.
   6. Andere Gründe.
   7. Privates Anliegen
*8. The cake is a lie.*

Lol, das kreuz ich an, wenn ich hier meinen Account lösche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lol, das kreuz ich an, wenn ich hier meinen Account lösche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


qft


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bitte gib einen Grund an
> 1. Ich habe mit Online-Spielen aufgehört.
> 2. Ich bin mit buffed.de unzufrieden.
> 3. Ich bin mit der Community unzufrieden.
> ...



tha fuck?!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich sag nun, weil ich es kann, Brille und Trolli heiraten nächste Woche.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



\o/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tha fuck?!


Schau mal auf "mybuffed" und dann auf "abmelden" und kreuz 8. an und schick es ab - danke


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> \o/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wann haste zeit für die doppelhochzeit?

@ razyl das war nicht nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. September 2009)

wie razyl hier rumdisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wann haste zeit für die doppelhochzeit?



ach mir passts eigentlich immer.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> ach mir passts eigentlich immer.



gut gut ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wie razyl hier rumdisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was?


----------



## Crackmack (9. September 2009)

Hai


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai



wo?


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai


Ach? Auch mal wieder hier?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> solang du nich son suchtel wie crack wirst^^





Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai





Razyl schrieb:


> Ach? Auch mal wieder hier?


er hat gespürt, dass über ihn geschrieben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

ich bin mal weg nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

So ich mich mal wieder aufs Ohr und die Brille passt nun auf euch auf!
Nacht :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich mich mal wieder aufs Ohr und die Brille passt nun auf euch auf!


nö, bin in 30 min selber weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich mich mal wieder aufs Ohr und die Brille passt nun auf euch auf!
> Nacht :>


N8


----------



## Crackmack (9. September 2009)

Ich pass auf wahahah


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich pass auf wahahah


----------



## riesentrolli (9. September 2009)

grossstadtgeflüster <333


----------



## Crackmack (9. September 2009)

Lilly ich weiss das du mit liest und du siest die flamen mich also mach waaaaaaaaas


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Lilly ich weiss das du mit liest und du siest die flamen mich also mach waaaaaaaaas


Wie er nicht wieder petzt bei Lilly...


----------



## Skatero (9. September 2009)

:O *hust*
Nein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (9. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie er nicht wieder petzt bei Lilly...


Du wolltest doch off :O


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch off :O


Brille zwingt mich on zu bleiben...

Nuffing, wenn du schon mitliest kannst du dich auch gerne an der Diskussion beteiligen...


----------



## Skatero (9. September 2009)

Man der Aiondownload geht so lange...


----------



## Crackmack (9. September 2009)

Bin ma weg dude


----------



## Skatero (9. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Bin ma weg dude


Okay.


----------



## Nuffing (9. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille zwingt mich on zu bleiben...
> 
> Nuffing, wenn du schon mitliest kannst du dich auch gerne an der Diskussion beteiligen...



Q.Q sag das mein arschloch von bruder der mich nicht an den pc lässt 


taglö


----------



## Skatero (9. September 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> taglö


Tag


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. September 2009)

Guten abend ^^


----------



## Skatero (9. September 2009)

Schweiz 2:2 (gegen Lettland)


----------



## Vincent V. (10. September 2009)

hier ist ja gar nix mehr los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95PWdglOhS8


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. September 2009)

Brumm Brumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. September 2009)

Moin, Moin.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Alter, EA verarscht Ihre Kunden mal im großen Stil... sorry, aber das ist echt der Gipfel oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

iwie gefällt mir das lied...


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

1. Ich will hier heute keinen Ton über den Stress im Chat hören.

2. Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> 1. Ich will hier heute keinen Ton über den Stress im Chat hören.
> 
> 2. Guten Abend
> 
> ...


1. stress im chat? oô

2. abend


----------



## Skatero (10. September 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> 1. Ich will hier heute keinen Ton über den Stress im Chat hören.
> 
> 2. Guten Abend
> 
> ...



Stress? Chat? Abend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. September 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. September 2009)

Habt ihr euch auch immer gefragt, wieso die Uhr imemr rechtssrum geht?^^


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> 1. Ich will hier heute keinen Ton über den Stress im Chat hören.
> 
> 2. Guten Abend
> 
> ...


1. Och, ich hatte morgen vor selbst mal bei euch reinzuschneien...
2. Abend Frau Lillyan


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch auch immer gefragt, wieso die Uhr imemr rechtssrum geht?^^



Nö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch auch immer gefragt, wieso die Uhr imemr rechtssrum geht?^^





> Historisch geht dieses wiederum möglicherweise auf die Tatsache zurück, dass auf der Nordhalbkugel der Erde der Schattenzeiger von horizontal liegenden Sonnenuhren in dieser Drehrichtung wandert.



wiki :S


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. September 2009)

Auf deutsch bitte?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

ich grüße euch ungläubige....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. September 2009)

Lilly jetzt hast du mich neugierig gemacht... welcher Stress im Chat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Auf deutsch bitte?


dummbatz


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. September 2009)

und nochmals Guten abend -.....-


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> und nochmals Guten abend -.....-



moin =O


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> und nochmals Guten abend -.....-


wenn dich keiner zurückgrüßt ist das kein grund begrüßungsfloskeln zu spammen! :S


----------



## riesentrolli (10. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn dich keiner zurückgrüßt ist das kein grund begrüßungsfloskeln zu spammen! :S


dies ganze einfach nur hallo und tschüß gesage hier geht mir sowieso derbe auf die eier


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin =O



Danke und wat machst heute? .P


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Danke und wat machst heute? .P



musik hörn hausaufgaben machen usw... -.-  du?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dies ganze einfach nur hallo und tschüß gesage hier geht mir sowieso derbe auf die eier


guten abend trolli.
wie geht es dir?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> musik hörn hausaufgaben machen usw... -.-  du?



Chaten Scheisse drauf sein und mit Freunden Skypen


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Chaten Scheisse drauf sein und mit Freunden Skypen


Es gibt etwas, das nennt man komma...


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> [...]Scheisse drauf sein[...]


also wie immer?


----------



## Skatero (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Scheisse drauf sein


Wie immer.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Chaten Scheisse drauf sein und mit Freunden Skypen






Grüne schrieb:


> also wie immer?






Skatero schrieb:


> Wie immer.



hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Chaten Scheisse drauf sein und mit Freunden Skypen



jo.....=O

yaay morgen is wieder wochenende ... und ich hol mir morgen ma was neues zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiß einer ob die wow bücher gut sind? also krieg der ahnen und so


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Ist es nicht ein wenig seltsam, wenn 2 Leute sofort wissen "wie immer"? oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. September 2009)

nö nich wie immer Grade ebend erst erst so geworden weil ich was lesen musste >_>


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

Ich hab Kopfweh *emo raushängen lass*


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> nö nich wie immer Grade ebend erst erst so geworden weil ich was lesen musste >_>


Wow... durch LESEN(!) bekommst du schlechte Laune? ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> nö nich wie immer Grade ebend erst erst so geworden weil ich was lesen musste >_>



joa lesen is schon böse....jo.....


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich hab Kopfweh *emo raushängen lass*



schieb ihn wieder rein <:


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich hab Kopfweh *emo raushängen lass*


Kopfschmerztabletten sollen helfen =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich hab Kopfweh *emo raushängen lass*


alle ecken hier sind schon besetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Wow... durch LESEN(!) bekommst du schlechte Laune? ...


wäre ma gut zu wissen, was ihm ausser miley egtl gute laune beschert


----------



## Skatero (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich hab Kopfweh *emo raushängen lass*


Jetzt fang nicht auch noch so an...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> schieb ihn wieder rein <:


ohne das richtige zitat könnte man das leicht fehlinterpretieren... :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. September 2009)

Ich stehe so auf Schmerzen, dass ich mir jetzt das neue Tokio hotel Lied anhör!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ohne das richtige zitat könnte man das leicht fehlinterpretieren... :>



<:

@ über mir bade in napalm


----------



## Skatero (10. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ohne das richtige zitat könnte man das leicht fehlinterpretieren... :>


Irgendwie schon.



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich stehe so auf Schmerzen, dass ich mir jetzt das neue Tokio hotel Lied anhör!


Du magst es sicher, dass du dir so etwas antust.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow... durch LESEN(!) bekommst du schlechte Laune? ...



ih musste was Lesen was Mir Schlechte Laune Gemacht hat


----------



## riesentrolli (10. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich stehe so auf Schmerzen, dass ich mir jetzt das neue Tokio hotel Lied anhör!


das is so verdammt miserabel


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ih musste was Lesen was Mir Schlechte Laune Gemacht hat


miley liebt einen anderen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. September 2009)

Habs bis zur 15(!) Sekunde geschafft.
Afk, Psychiater anrufen.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)




----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Afk, Psychiater anrufen.


du wirst keinen finden, der dir hilft, das zu verarbeiten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> weiß einer ob die wow bücher gut sind? also krieg der ahnen und so



*hust* =/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> miley liebt einen anderen?



Nein Tut sie nicht 

Achja Btw Miley <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Habs bis zur 15(!) Sekunde geschafft.
> Afk, Psychiater anrufen.



respekt!! ich glaub ich wär nach der 3ten sekunde umgekippt :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nein Tut sie nicht


du musstest lesen, dass leute mit dem nicknamen "BladeDragonGX" keine chancen haben, jemals bei miley zu landen?


----------



## riesentrolli (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nein Tut sie nicht
> 
> Achja Btw Miley <3


nein?



			
				miley schrieb:
			
		

> ich liebe dich, trolli


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Lilly jetzt hast du mich neugierig gemacht... welcher Stress im Chat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*auch hust*

Btw ihr schreibt viel zu schnell!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein?


dein freund heisst miley? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> *auch hust*
> 
> Btw ihr schreibt viel zu schnell!


Sagmal, kapierst du es nicht? Es soll hier kein Wort darüber fallen und Lilly und Ich sind eh die einzigen hier, die Ahnung über den Vorfall haben und damit Ende.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> *auch hust*
> 
> Btw ihr schreibt viel zu schnell!



ja das kenn ich =/


----------



## riesentrolli (10. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dein freund heisst miley?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein, der heißt schnucki


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein, der heißt schnucki


hm damned.
dachte, es besteht zwischen den beiden eine verbindung, die blade bei diversen bildern überraschen könnte *ladygagainc*


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein, der heißt schnucki



was haben sich die eltern da blos gedacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagmal, kapierst du es nicht? Es soll hier kein Wort darüber fallen und Lilly und Ich sind eh die einzigen hier, die Ahnung über den Vorfall haben und damit Ende.



Phu mal wieder schlechte gelaunt Razyl?
Aber egal vergessen wir das Thema


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Phu mal wieder schlechte gelaunt Razyl?
> Aber egal vergessen wir das Thema


Ich habe keine schlechte Laune, aber wenn eindeutig da steht, es soll kein Wort darüber fallen, dann soll auch kein Wort darüber fallen. Was ist denn daran so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. September 2009)

http://www.testedich.de/quiz22/quizpu.php?testid=1172957799
Zu mir passt Georg <3. xd^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> weiß einer ob die wow bücher gut sind? also krieg der ahnen und so



*schon wieder hust* weiß echt keiner ob die bücher gut sind? =/


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *schon wieder hust* weiß echt keiner ob die bücher gut sind? =/


Sie sind gut, eigentlich sehr gut. Besonders Krieg der Ahnen


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie sind gut, eigentlich sehr gut. Besonders Krieg der Ahnen



ok danke dann guck ich morgen mal ob ich sowas bekomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

Die Nacht des Drachen oder wie der heißt hat mir besonders gut gefallen....

Hier gehts doch um WoW-Bücher, oder? *hust*


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ok danke dann guck ich morgen mal ob ich sowas bekomm =
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


könntest wahlweise auch das buch "denken sie selbst! sonst tun es andere für sie" von vince ebert lesen.
es ist ziemlich lustig und hat auch einige interessante fakten/theorien.
(wer ihn nicht kennt:"Er gilt als einer der wenigen Wissenschaftskabarettisten Deutschlands." )
kommt mir grad so in den sinn, wo ichs neben mir auf dem schreibtisch liegen sehe :>
ansonsten könntest ja auch klassiker wie die leiden des jungen werther lesen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Die Nacht des Drachen oder wie der heißt hat mir besonders gut gefallen....
> 
> Hier gehts doch um WoW-Bücher, oder? *hust*



worum gehts den in dem buch? ich hab leider nichso die ahnung von den wow büchern.... ich kenn da nur krieg der anen =O


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ansonsten könntest ja auch klassiker wie die leiden des jungen werther lesen...


Hör mir auf damit! Wegen den Auschnitt davon bin ich in Deutsch weggenickt :X


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

Um Deathwing und die anderen Drachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. September 2009)

Steht in den Büchern auch, wie viel dps die Typen fahren?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. September 2009)

Mich an euch Räche


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> könntest wahlweise auch das buch "denken sie selbst! sonst tun es andere für sie" von vince ebert lesen.
> es ist ziemlich lustig und hat auch einige interessante fakten/theorien.
> (wer ihn nicht kennt:"Er gilt als einer der wenigen Wissenschaftskabarettisten Deutschlands." )
> kommt mir grad so in den sinn, wo ichs neben mir auf dem schreibtisch liegen sehe :>
> ansonsten könntest ja auch klassiker wie die leiden des jungen werther lesen...



bääääh nich schon wieder so ernste bücher >_< hab erst lestens noch der medicus die säulen der erde und der sohn des kreuzfahers gelesen...ich will mal wieder was entspanntes und da sind die wow bücher doch ganz gut >_<


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mich an euch Räche


und die deutsche sprache sich auch an dich tut


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Um Deathwing und die anderen Drachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Steht in den Büchern auch, wie viel dps die Typen fahren?



OMH RHONINS DPS IS OVER NINE THOUSAND!!111


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mich an euch Räche


Man müsste erstmal den Playbutton drücken... dummkopf...


----------



## riesentrolli (10. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und die deutsche sprache sich auch an dich tut


fällt dir aber spät uff


----------



## riesentrolli (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man müsste erstmal den Playbutton drücken... *dummkopf*...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das geht nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



....


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das geht nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Idiot!


----------



## Skatero (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Idiot!


Selber!


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Selber!


Deine M... ach nein, ich möchte nicht auf das Blade Niveau herabsinken!


----------



## riesentrolli (10. September 2009)

deine mutter reimt sich nich auf abi!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine M... ach nein, ich möchte nicht auf das Blade Niveau herabsinken!



höhr auf mich zu beleidigen VERSTANDEN ....


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> höhr auf mich zu beleidigen VERSTANDEN ....


Das heißt "hör"


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

Ruhe, und zwar beide!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

"speed,crack,koka, scheiss mal auf dein' klebstoff, ich schnüffel k.o-gas"

rofl


----------



## riesentrolli (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ruhe, und zwar beide!


nutze das bild in zukunft bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

teh techno viking!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ruhe, und zwar beide!


Und wenn ich nicht ruhig bin? Bekomme ich ne sperre, naja dann ... ist ja nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wenn ich nicht ruhig bin? Bekomme ich ne sperre, naja dann ... ist ja nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, dann mag ich dich nimmer *Zunge rausstreck*


----------



## riesentrolli (10. September 2009)

don't fuck with the razyl or the razyl fucks with you!


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nö, dann mag ich dich nimmer *Zunge rausstreck*


Achso, wenn es das nur ist...
Also Blade: ... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Trolli:
Du machst mir angst oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nö, dann mag ich dich nimmer *Zunge rausstreck*


ui, nun hat er sicher angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nutze das bild in zukunft bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



techno viking <3


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ui, nun hat er sicher angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, habe ich. Sonst hält sie mir nimmer meine Fans vom Hals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich. Sonst hält sie mir nimmer meine Fans vom Hals
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das sind keine fans, sondern leute, die dich killen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich. Sonst hält sie mir nimmer meine Fans vom Hals
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fans? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das sind keine fans, sondern leute, die dich killen wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nene, das sind alles Fans =)



DER schrieb:


> fans?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, die bewerfen mich mit BH´s etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich. Sonst hält sie mir nimmer meine Fans vom Hals
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bitte nicht übertreiben.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nene, das sind alles Fans =)
> 
> 
> Ja, die bewerfen mich mit BH´s etc.
> ...



männer BH´s? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nene, das sind alles Fans =)
> 
> 
> Ja, die bewerfen mich mit BH´s etc.
> ...




da is Milzbrant drine ....


----------



## Kronas (10. September 2009)

In before close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> männer BH´s?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nene, alles weibliche Fans, ist fast wie bei TH.... ^-^
Kannst ruhig Lilly fragen *auf Lillyan zeig*


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> In before close
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du weißt gar nicht wie gern.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Nene, alles weibliche Fans, ist fast wie bei TH.... ^-^
> Kannst ruhig Lilly fragen *auf Lillyan zeig*


Jep, alle weiblich.... leider alle jenseits der 50, aber die sehen ganz okay aus für ihr Alter :>


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jep, alle weiblich.... leider alle jenseits der 50, aber die sehen ganz okay aus für ihr Alter :>


Moment, wie ging der Satz nochmal?
Achja;
"Ich hasse dich!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nene, alles weibliche Fans, ist fast wie bei TH.... ^-^
> Kannst ruhig Lilly fragen *auf Lillyan zeig*


Man zeigt nicht mit nackten Fingern auf andere Leute.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> In before close
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*postcounter push*



Razyl schrieb:


> Nene, alles weibliche Fans, ist fast wie bei TH.... ^-^
> Kannst ruhig Lilly fragen *auf Lillyan zeig*



TH fans sind zwischen 7-11 und 33-45 also naja...beglückwünschen kann ich dich nicht :x


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man zeigt nicht mit nackten Fingern auf andere Leute.


Ich hatte einen Handschuh an...



DER schrieb:


> TH fans sind zwischen 7-11 und 33-45 also naja...beglückwünschen kann ich dich nicht :x


Hm, ich kenne einige die sind zwischen 14 und 18 :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen Handschuh an...
> 
> 
> Hm, ich kenne einige die sind zwischen 14 und 18 :>



ausnahmen bestätigen die regel <:


----------



## riesentrolli (10. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ausnahmen bestätigen die regel <:


seine fans kriegen die regel nicht mehr


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. September 2009)

*razyl Milzbrant Briefe schicke*


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> seine fans kriegen die regel nicht mehr



eeeeeeewww... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *razyl Milzbrant Briefe schicke*


Geh mir nicht aufen Sack


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh mir nicht aufen Sack



appropo sack ich bin weg nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh mir nicht aufen Sack


er geht dir ja auch an die milz *schenkelklopf*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. September 2009)

Nacht Lachmann

Bin auch weg N8


----------



## Skatero (10. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> appropo sack ich bin weg nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso hast du noch etwas zu erledigen mit einem ... Sack?

Nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. September 2009)

Razyl was gehtn Mit dir wieso So gute laune -.-


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Razyl was gehtn Mit dir wieso So gute laune -.-


Ich hab sogar verdammt gute Laune, aber wenn du alle 2 Minuten dasselbe postest... und ich bin nicht derjenige, der fast jeden Abend hier "mies gelaunt" postet...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar verdammt gute Laune, aber wenn du alle 2 Minuten dasselbe postest... und ich bin nicht derjenige, der fast jeden Abend hier "mies gelaunt" postet...



Ich habe gar keine miese laune mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. September 2009)

"Ihr beiden seid wie Kinder, die um die Barbie-Puppe streiten."


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich habe gar keine miese laune mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach, hat dich Miley endgültig abserviert?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, hat dich Miley endgültig abserviert?



nein hat sie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> nein hat sie nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du brauchst nicht auf eine Rückmail zu warten... die wird sie eh nicht durchlesen geschweige denn verstehen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du brauchst nicht auf eine Rückmail zu warten... die wird sie eh nicht durchlesen geschweige denn verstehen



und du meinst du hast keine schlechte laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> und du meinst du hast keine schlechte laune
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja meine ich, aber das kannst du ja nicht wissen...


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

Jetzt hört doch bitte mal auf euch anzuzicken. Ihr seid schlimmer als 2 pubertierende Görlies.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jetzt hört doch bitte mal auf euch anzuzicken. Ihr seid schlimmer als 2 pubertierende Görlies.


Gar nicht =(


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Gar nicht =(



Du ganz besonders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jetzt hört doch bitte mal auf euch anzuzicken. Ihr seid schlimmer als 2 pubertierende Görlies.


Jetzt hör doch mal auf uns zu tadeln. Du bist ja schlimmer als meine Mutter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt hör doch mal auf uns zu tadeln. Du bist ja schlimmer als meine Mutter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann ich mit leben :>


----------



## riesentrolli (10. September 2009)

doch seid ihr!
ich hingegen hör sogar klassik. zwar experimentelle klassik aber immerhin!


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Kann ich mit leben :>


Ach verdammt.. nie klappt etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du ganz besonders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin niemals Zickig !!!!


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich bin niemals Zickig !!!!


Merkt man oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich bin niemals Zickig !!!!



Klar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. September 2009)

Komisch da seid ihr euch einig >_>


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Komisch da seid ihr euch einig >_>


Warum auch nicht?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. September 2009)

egal gute Nacht ich bin schlafen habe Morgen fach Praxis -.-


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> egal gute Nacht ich bin schlafen habe Morgen fach Praxis -.-


Endlich...


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

Geht wer für mich zur Tanke und holt mir was zu naschen?


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Geht wer für mich zur Tanke und holt mir was zu naschen?


Was darfs denn sein?


----------



## riesentrolli (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Geht wer für mich zur Tanke und holt mir was zu naschen?


mir acuh plox


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

1 Flasche Kakao und irgendwas kuchiges wär toll... es gibt da diese kleinen Käsekuchen *magenknurr*


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> 1 Flasche Kakao und irgendwas kuchiges wär toll... es gibt da diese kleinen Käsekuchen *magenknurr*


Kakao zum Abend? oO
Und Kuchen? Klingt für mich eher nach einen nachmittagssnack


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

Ja, ich weiß... heut ist ein komischer Abend :>


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß... heut ist ein komischer Abend :>


Und deshalb willst du nun Kuchen und Kakao? Ich bin beeindruckt oO


----------



## riesentrolli (10. September 2009)

kuchen is toll
kakao is acuh toll
kuchen und kakao gehen immer!

ich geh mir jetz mal kakao machen


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

Nein, weil ich kakao und Käsekuchen will ist er komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein, weil ich kakao und Käsekuchen will ist er komisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso, ja einleuchtend - definitiv. Und wieso gehst du nicht alleine zur Tanke?^^


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

Na, weil ich faul bin... und müde... und Kopfweh hab.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Na, weil ich faul bin... und müde... und Kopfweh hab.


faul: Bin ich auch :X
müde: schlafen legen"
Kopfweh: Kopfschmerztablette nehmen!

Siehste, einfache Lösungsansätze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

Aber wenn ich mich schlafen leg krieg ich keinen Kakao und keinen Käsekuchen!


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich mich schlafen leg krieg ich keinen Kakao und keinen Käsekuchen!


Aber wenn du schläfst, denkst du auch nicht an Kakao und Käsekuchen. Und morgen früh kannst du dann in aller Ruhe dir Kakao und Käsekuchen kaufen.
Ist das nicht toll?


----------



## riesentrolli (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber wenn du schläfst, denkst du auch nicht an Kakao und Käsekuchen. Und morgen früh kannst du dann in aller Ruhe dir Kakao und Käsekuchen kaufen.
> Ist das nicht toll?


sei nich so faul, verdammt!


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sei nich so faul, verdammt!


Bei uns an der Tanke gibts aber nur Kakao und keinen Käsekuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bei uns an der Tanke gibts aber nur Kakao und keinen Käsekuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht diese kleinen Exquisa-Käsekuchen? Die sind toll.... grad mal so groß wie ein Schokoriegel ^^


----------



## Druda (10. September 2009)

Na ihr^^ 
*gaehn*
fahr grade nach Hause und hab noch 'nen langen Weg vor mir -.-...


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nicht diese kleinen Exquisa-Käsekuchen? Die sind toll.... grad mal so groß wie ein Schokoriegel ^^


Ich hab dort noch nie sowas gesehen. Ich schau demnächst mal genauer :X


----------



## Skatero (10. September 2009)

Ich geh dann mal.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Ich hau mich auch mal aufs ohr... 
Nacht


----------



## Skatero (11. September 2009)

Nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. September 2009)

aloha


----------



## Ol@f (11. September 2009)

abend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. September 2009)

Schönen guten abend ^^


----------



## Naho (11. September 2009)

Abend, was macht ihr grad so?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. September 2009)

Langweilen und selber?^^


----------



## Ol@f (11. September 2009)

Bisschen Gitarre spielen. Morgen erster Auftritt!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. September 2009)

Wo den? ^^


----------



## Ol@f (11. September 2009)

NRW, Tönisvorst.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. September 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> NRW, Tönisvorst.



Zu weit weg D.


----------



## Ol@f (11. September 2009)

:> 
Würdest du denn überhaupt sowas in Richtung Metal mögen?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. September 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> :>
> Würdest du denn überhaupt sowas in Richtung Metal mögen?^^



Hm ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (11. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm ka
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich wette du würdest metal mögen, wenn miley es machen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. September 2009)

Gar nichts los hier oO


----------



## Ol@f (11. September 2009)

Ich denk ma die meisten machen heut Party :>


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. September 2009)

abend allerseits

brr ich meld mich ma nach 2 Wochen Italy und 900 km langer Heimfahrt zurück ;D


----------



## Ol@f (11. September 2009)

wb


----------



## Badwitch22 (12. September 2009)

Bin grad auf Mallorca und mach Urlaub xD


----------



## Crackmack (12. September 2009)

Hai


----------



## Skatero (12. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai


Wo?!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich wette du würdest metal mögen, wenn miley es machen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern War doch Absturz Party :>


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2009)

Apropos Miley.. 
Die hat doch gerade Stress mit ihren Papa und ihren Schwestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. September 2009)

Who teh fuck is miley?^^


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Who teh fuck is miley?^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meeowww, rrrrg.


Örm ... *hust*

Wo warn wir grade?

EDIT: Wobei Du da echt eines der hässlichsten Fotos erwischt hast.^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2009)

Die soll die backen geschlossen halten, die kann ja mal garnicht lächeln! 
Und dann erst dieses abscheuliche Kleid! Wo war die Einkaufen? Im Altkleidercontainer vom Roten Kreuz? Blumen sind sowas von Out... und vorallendingen Rote Blumen!

Von den Ohrringen will ich garnicht erst anfangen!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Meeowww, rrrrg.
> 
> 
> Örm ... *hust*
> ...




Meine >_>


----------



## Bloodletting (12. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Meine >_>



Ja ok, ich nehm Avril Lavigne ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ja ok, ich nehm Avril Lavigne ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay =)


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Die soll die backen geschlossen halten, die kann ja mal garnicht lächeln!
> Und dann erst dieses abscheuliche Kleid! Wo war die Einkaufen? Im Altkleidercontainer vom Roten Kreuz? Blumen sind sowas von Out... und vorallendingen Rote Blumen!
> 
> Von den Ohrringen will ich garnicht erst anfangen!


Ist zwar nicht grad das beste Bild da oben, aber auf anderen Bildern sieht sie besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht grad das beste Bild da oben, aber auf anderen Bildern sieht sie besser aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also bei dem Kleidungsstil wage ich das zu bezweiflen!


----------



## Bloodletting (12. September 2009)

Musst du verstehen Razyl ... der Selor kennt sich nicht mit Frauen aus. Er ist Star Trek Fan. XDD


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Also bei dem Kleidungsstil wage ich das zu bezweiflen!


Wow, wegen einen Bild...


----------



## Skatero (12. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht grad das beste Bild da oben, aber auf anderen Bildern sieht sie besser aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Razyl wird Miley-Fan oder versteh ich etwas falsch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Razyl wird Miley-Fan oder versteh ich etwas falsch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, ich hab von Anfang an sie singt gut und sieht ok aus...
Mehr nicht


----------



## Skatero (12. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich hab von Anfang an sie singt gut und sieht ok aus...
> Mehr nicht


Achso


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich hab von Anfang an sie singt gut und sieht ok aus...
> Mehr nicht




Miley <3 !!!!


----------



## Bloodletting (12. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley <3 !!!!



Ich kenn da eine mit schönerer Stimme und hübscherem Gesicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. September 2009)

Hier:



Dazu sei gesagt: Ihre Stimme passt nicht zur Musik. Frauenstimmen + Metal = No go.

Die Stimme von dem Typ is aber Hammer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arky (12. September 2009)

huhu bin grad nach hause gekommen! grüße alle die ich kenne ;D


----------



## Kremlin (12. September 2009)

First und tschüss.


----------



## Skatero (12. September 2009)

Nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. September 2009)

aloha


----------



## TheGui (12. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley <3 !!!!


die Miley mitt dem grausigen Lächeln das Fasadenpuz bröckeln läst`?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> die Miley mitt dem grausigen Lächeln das Fasadenpuz bröckeln läst`?


*g*

btw 
http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/community/c...gallery.html#82
:>


----------



## Tabuno (12. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *g*
> 
> btw
> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/community/c...gallery.html#82
> :>


^^
btw: aion geht mal gar nich. das spiel is voll öde und die bodentexturen sind total hässlich. ich bleib lieber bei wow.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2009)

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/community/c...gallery.html#72


bwahaha die comics sin ja ma herrlich :>

@tabuno: wie weit bistn in aion gekommen?


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> btw: aion geht mal gar nich. das spiel is voll öde und die bodentexturen sind total hässlich. ich bleib lieber bei wow.


Die in WoW sind noch hässlicher... obwohl, da ist allgemein die Grafik hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *g*
> 
> btw
> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/community/c...gallery.html#82
> :>



lulz

@ razyl anssichtssache ich fand die grafik eigentlich sehr nett


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> @ razyl anssichtssache ich fand die grafik eigentlich sehr nett


Nö, neutral gesehen ist die Grafik nicht mal mehr annähernd zeitgemäß...


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, neutral gesehen ist die Grafik nicht mal mehr annähernd zeitgemäß...



is doch egal =O es muss ja nich immer die super duper neuste mega tolle grafik sein die man nur mit computern der nasa benutzen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. September 2009)

Abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/community/c...gallery.html#82
> der is toll ^^


falsch verlinkt oder wieso haste den, den ich oben gelinkt habe drinnen? :>

btw: http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/community/c...allery.html#197
das erklärt so einiges xD


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is doch egal =O es muss ja nich immer die super duper neuste mega tolle grafik sein die man nur mit computern der nasa benutzen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich rede auch nciht von der besten, aber mal ein Grafikupdate wäre nice... nicht nur diese kleinen Aufwertungen ... das macht es nunmal nicht besser


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. September 2009)

ich hab auf generate Link geklickt  o.0

ma kuckn ^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die in WoW sind noch hässlicher... obwohl, da ist allgemein die Grafik hässlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die grafik is ne augenweide im gegensatz zu aion und ich find die comicgrafik hat ihren charme. level 7 brille ich könnte noch zocken.. aber ehrlich gesagt keine lust


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> die grafik is ne augenweide im gegensatz zu aion und ich find die comicgrafik hat ihren charme. level 7 brille ich könnte noch zocken.. aber ehrlich gesagt keine lust


Augenweide? AHAHAHAHA; sorry, aber das ist keine AUgenweide mehr.
Aion hat dank der CryEngine wesentlich bessere Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (12. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Augenweide? AHAHAHAHA; sorry, aber das ist keine AUgenweide mehr.
> Aion hat dank der CryEngine wesentlich bessere Grafik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann sein trotzdem sind die bodentexturen hässlich und es ist meine eigene meinung und ich darf das sagen weil ich es gespielt habe und außerdem sind die quests auch nicht grade sehr innovativ


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kann sein trotzdem sind die bodentexturen hässlich und es ist meine eigene meinung und ich darf das sagen weil ich es gespielt habe und außerdem sind die quests auch nicht grade sehr innovativ


Vergleich mal die Bodentexturen von WoW mit denen von AION...
Und zum letzten: ja hast du recht, aber nicht groß anders in WoW; nur dort sind sie schöner verpackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (12. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vergleich mal die Bodentexturen von WoW mit denen von AION...
> Und zum letzten: ja hast du recht, aber nicht groß anders in WoW; nur dort sind sie schöner verpackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


in aion sind die mir zu verpixelt... und wieso muss man eigentlich immer nur töte a und sammle b quests machen?


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> in aion sind die mir zu verpixelt... und wieso muss man eigentlich immer nur töte a und sammle b quests machen?


Immer? Ich hab schon andere Quests erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber naja, AION war nunmal ein Asia Grinder, dass nicht seine Wurzeln leugnen kann...


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. September 2009)

war ein Asia Grinder ?


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> war ein Asia Grinder ?


Bzw. ist es noch immer oder hat definitiv Wurzeln davon...


----------



## Skatero (12. September 2009)

Aion find ich nicht so gut. Warhammer hat mir am Anfang besser gefallen und wenn ich jetzt wählen müsste, würde ich wieder Warhammer wählen.
WoW? Niemals. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. September 2009)

Ich würd auch Warhammer lieber spielen.
Aber derzeit find ich WAR einfach noch zu unfertig.
Und dafür noch mntl. Geld bezahlen.

Nein danke


----------



## Skatero (12. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich würd auch Warhammer lieber spielen.
> Aber derzeit find ich WAR einfach noch zu unfertig.
> Und dafür noch mntl. Geld bezahlen.
> 
> Nein danke


Darum spiel ich es zur Zeit auch nicht.


----------



## Kvick (12. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Darum spiel ich es zur Zeit auch nicht.


/sign und so..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (12. September 2009)

Nein. Nicht. Bei Schlag den Raab kommt Tokio Hotel.
-.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein. Nicht. Bei Schlag den Raab kommt Tokio Hotel.
> -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. September 2009)

bin ma weg nacht


----------



## Lethior (12. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein. Nicht. Bei Schlag den Raab kommt Tokio Hotel.
> -.-




Der musste ja die halbe Millionen verdienen, da blieb kein Geld für ordentliche Musik...leider.


----------



## Sin (13. September 2009)

Boa was los, keiner mehr wach?


----------



## Skatero (13. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Boa was los, keiner mehr wach?


Nö.

Ich geh dann mal.

Gute Nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. September 2009)

moin


----------



## Kremlin (13. September 2009)

Zweiter und tschüss.


----------



## Razyl (13. September 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (13. September 2009)

Good Evening!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Do you speak english?
Parle vouz francais?
Espanole?

Ach, bleiben wir beim deutsch, das knn ich am Besten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Lachmann:
Wo bleibt Dein Foto?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (13. September 2009)

Abönd.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. September 2009)

ich bin seit gestern süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. September 2009)

simpsons film <3

@ über mir mein beileid


----------



## Naho (13. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich bin seit gestern süchtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nach?


----------



## Silenzz (13. September 2009)

N'Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich bin seit gestern süchtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nach Nikotin? Nach Alkohol? Nach WoW?



Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abend Silenzz


----------



## Razyl (13. September 2009)

http://www.gameswelt.de/news/40254-Tron_Le..._der_Mache.html
JA JA JA!!!!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. September 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> nach?


es gab gestern aufm schanzenfest so verdammt leckere vergane soli hot dogs. und da ich hab jetz städing huger drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> es gab gestern aufm schanzenfest so verdammt leckere vergane soli hot dogs. und da ich hab jetz städing huger drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kauf/mach dir welche oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.gameswelt.de/news/40254-Tron_Le..._der_Mache.html
> JA JA JA!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



mhh? muss man das kennen?


----------



## Silenzz (13. September 2009)

Razyyyyyyyyyyy alles klar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wie gehts dem rest von euch?


----------



## Razyl (13. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh? muss man das kennen?


Ähem, ja man sollte Tron kennen.



Silenzz schrieb:


> Razyyyyyyyyyyy alles klar?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es gibt echt für jeden Namen ne Abkürzung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja mir gehts gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. September 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Razyyyyyyyyyyy alles klar?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gut und bei dir?



Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem, ja man sollte Tron kennen.



und von wo? =O


----------



## Ol@f (13. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh? muss man das kennen?



Das Gleiche dacht ich auch.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kauf/mach dir welche oO


müsst ich erst ma einkaufen für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (13. September 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Razyyyyyyyyyyy alles klar?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Juut, Auftritt gestern, mehr oder weniger erfolgreich bestritten.


----------



## Silenzz (13. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem, ja man sollte Tron kennen.
> 
> 
> Es gibt echt für jeden Namen ne Abkürzung
> ...



Höhöhö ja razy klingt lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> jop und bei dir?
> 
> 
> 
> und von wo? =O



Uff ja leicht kaputt vom WE aber sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: WTF ist Tron?o.Ô


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. September 2009)

angela merkel ist hässlich :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. September 2009)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (13. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und von wo? =O


Ganz ganz ganz mies!
Tron war 1982 eine der ersten Filme mit langen computergenerierte Szenen! Ein Meisterwerk, was 2003 mit Tron 2.0 als PC Spiel gekrönt wurde und im Winter 2010 kommt Tron Legacy <3 Und nun noch ein Spiel buwhwhahahaa



riesentrolli schrieb:


> müsst ich erst ma einkaufen für
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lauf los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. September 2009)

yeeey ab freitag kommt wieder die star wars reihe yeeeey....ich würd jetzt zu gern kotor 2 spieln aber es läuft auf auf meinem pc einfach nichtmehr :<

@ razyl sagt mir trotzdem nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. September 2009)

Merkel Höhre *böse Ekliger Bilder im KOPF =`( *


----------



## Razyl (13. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Merkel Höhre *böse Ekliger Bilder im KOPF =`( *


Von Miley?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Von Miley?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne von merkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. September 2009)

*Miley Cyrus ruiniert die Ehe ihrer Eltern!*


> Das hört wohl keine liebende Tochter gern: Miley Cyrus (16) wurde nun beschuldigt, die Ehe ihrer Eltern zu ruinieren, indem sie die gesamte Zeit ihres Dads für sich beansprucht. Der Rest der Familie soll schon total genervt von Mileys Egoismus sein.


BÖSE BÖSE MILEY!
Quelle:
http://www.promiflash.de/miley-cyrus/20090...he-ihrer-eltern


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. September 2009)

Miley Ist nicht Böse =( <3 ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Miley Cyrus ruiniert die Ehe ihrer Eltern!*
> 
> BÖSE BÖSE MILEY!
> Quelle:
> http://www.promiflash.de/miley-cyrus/20090...he-ihrer-eltern



HAAAHAAA *nelson mäßig*


----------



## Razyl (13. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley Ist nicht Böse =( <3 ^^


Sieht man...
Wegen Ihr zerbricht eine ganze Familie!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sieht man...
> Wegen Ihr zerbricht eine ganze Familie!



Wird sie gar nicht =)


----------



## Razyl (13. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wird sie gar nicht =)


War aber nahe dran, nur weil sie so egoistisch ist!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. September 2009)

bin ma weg nacht =O


----------



## Razyl (13. September 2009)

Ich bin dann mal schlafen, gute Nacht euch allen =)
Tron <3


----------



## Skatero (13. September 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Lillyan (13. September 2009)

Kopfweh... und ich will Käsekuchen!!!


----------



## Kremlin (13. September 2009)

Nu mach mal den Thread zu, Lillyan. ;O

PS: Miley ist scheiße.















srsly


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Kopfweh... und ich will Käsekuchen!!!



was eine Mischung


----------



## Skatero (13. September 2009)

Ich geh dann mal.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Lillyan (13. September 2009)

Für schöne Träume :>


----------



## Lobiño (13. September 2009)

Moi boas noites! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin mal wieder hier. ^^


----------



## Kargaro (14. September 2009)

Um 6 Uhr muss ich raus zur Arbeit... und ich bin immernoch wach.... kennt jemand dieses Gefühl?


----------



## mastergamer (14. September 2009)

Ja, ich kenne das Gefühl. Ich muss um 8 raus, heute fängt' die Schule wieder an .. *sigh*


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin grad voll gut drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann geh bitte wieder


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Gudän mojen


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

Unser geschätzter Politiker und CSU-Chef Horst Seehofer ist der Meinung, dass so genannte Killerspiele schuld sind an der vorgezeigten Brutalität am Samstag in München. Dort haben 2 Jugendliche einen 50-Jährigen Mann umgebracht, weil er einen Streit schlichten wollte.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (14. September 2009)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will jemand einen Atlantica online Beta Key?
Weiss zwar nicht mal ob der noch gültig ist.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Unser geschätzter Politiker und CSU-Chef Horst Seehofer ist der Meinung, dass so genannte Killerspiele schuld sind an der vorgezeigten Brutalität am Samstag in München. Dort haben 2 Jugendliche einen 50-Jährigen Mann umgebracht, weil er einen Streit schlichten wollte.



Umgebracht WTF >_> Deutschland geht den bach runter


----------



## riesentrolli (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Unser geschätzter Politiker und CSU-Chef Horst Seehofer ist der Meinung, dass so genannte Killerspiele schuld sind an der vorgezeigten Brutalität am Samstag in München. Dort haben 2 Jugendliche einen 50-Jährigen Mann umgebracht, weil er einen Streit schlichten wollte.


killerspiele sind schuld.
die eltern gehörn ausm dorf gejagt.
die täter solln ll mit sv bekommen.

is doch immre das selbe drecks gelaber


----------



## Tabuno (14. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dann geh bitte wieder


/sign


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> /sign



seid doch nicht so fies zu ihm ^^


----------



## Rosidae (14. September 2009)

Sowas nennt man Infantilismus, sie sind unhöfflich(dumm) und nicht fies.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2009)

wäp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wäp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was für ein Ding? oO


----------



## Tabuno (14. September 2009)

adden euch bei icq auch immer so komische wesen? :O


----------



## Skatero (14. September 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> adden euch bei icq auch immer so komische wesen? :O


Das ist immer Brille ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was für ein Ding? oO


Oo ka oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist immer Brille ><


? oô


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ? oô



ja gibs doch zu ^^


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Oo ka oO


Du hast was getrunken?



Grüne schrieb:


> ? oô


Ja, gibt es doch endlich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du steckst hinter den ganzen russischen ICQ Accounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es doch endlich zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


manchmal sind es auch deutsche und sie schreiben immer erinnerst du dich noch an mich?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast was getrunken?
> 
> 
> Ja, gibt es doch endlich zu
> ...


1. ja, wasser

2. stimmt nüsch, das ist blade! :<


----------



## Skatero (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es doch endlich zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sag ich doch.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. ja, wasser
> 
> 2. stimmt nüsch, das ist blade! :<



O_o was bin ich LoL


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> manchmal sind es auch deutsche und sie schreiben immer erinnerst du dich noch an mich?


Schreib zurück "Ja, die damalige heiße Nacht mit dem Obst und Gemüse war schon toll..."



Grüne schrieb:


> 1. ja, wasser
> 
> 2. stimmt nüsch, das ist blade! :<


1. Brav
2. Achso, aber der würde sich doch immer Miley Cyrus nennen :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dann geh bitte wieder


=/



Tabuno schrieb:


> /sign


heey =/



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> seid doch nicht so fies zu ihm ^^


echt ma =/



Tabuno schrieb:


> adden euch bei icq auch immer so komische wesen? :O


jap kathi hegger oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schreib zurück "Ja, die damalige heiße Nacht mit dem Obst und Gemüse war schon toll..."
> 
> 
> 1. Brav
> 2. Achso, aber der würde sich doch immer Miley Cyrus nennen :<


1. ahja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. der kann sich auch peter izwagliwowitschkow nennen, er ist es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2009)

Namd


----------



## Tabuno (14. September 2009)

in wirklichkeit ist es miley  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin off cu cottbus pwnt grade karlsruhe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> in wirklichkeit ist es miley
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hau rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. ahja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. ?
2. Ahhh, pöser Blade



Selor schrieb:


> Namd


SELOR WARS, SELOR WARS *auf Selor zeig*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

miley <33333 *schwääääärmmmmmmmmmm*


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> miley <33333 *schwääääärmmmmmmmmmm*






Grüne schrieb:


> es nervt -.-


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> miley <33333 *schwääääärmmmmmmmmmm*


Wie hat sie sich noch mal genannt?
Ahja:
"Königin der schmalzigen Zitate"...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. ?
> 2. Ahhh, pöser Blade
> 
> 
> SELOR WARS, SELOR WARS *auf Selor zeig*




Ich bin nicht pöse =`(


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> miley <33333 *schwääääärmmmmmmmmmm*



*gähn*


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *gähn*


mund zu, es zieht!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *gähn*



Und ich habe dich Verteidigt =(


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. ?
> 2. Ahhh, pöser Blade
> 
> 
> SELOR WARS, SELOR WARS *auf Selor zeig*



Was zum Geier?



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> miley <33333 *schwääääärmmmmmmmmmm*



Halt die Klappe oder ich schneide dir eigenhändig die Augen raus... MIT EINEM TEELÖFFEL!


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was zum Geier?
> 
> 
> 
> Halt die Klappe oder ich schneide dir eigenhändig die Augen raus... MIT EINEM TEELÖFFEL!


1. ach nüx...
2. Du bist nicht Chuck Norris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mund zu, es zieht!


*mund weiter aufmach führ mehr durchzug*



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und ich habe dich Verteidigt =(



so sind wir lachmänner halt muhahahaha


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. ach nüx...
> 2. Du bist nicht Chuck Norris
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich muss auch nicht Chuck Norris sein... such mal nach Senseless... und nicht die Komödie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich muss auch nicht Chuck Norris sein... such mal nach Senseless... und nicht die Komödie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die beste Komödie ist "Die CSU-WG" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *mund weiter aufmach führ mehr durchzug*
> 
> 
> 
> so sind wir lachmänner halt muhahahaha



Böse lachmänner =( 



Selor schrieb:


> Halt die Klappe oder ich schneide dir eigenhändig die Augen raus... MIT EINEM TEELÖFFEL!



Das würdest du nicht wagen =`(


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Das würdest du nicht wagen =`(



Ach nein? Willst du es ausprobieren?


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Böse lachmänner =(



dafür sind wir bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach nein? Willst du es ausprobieren?



du bist K R A N K =`( meine schönen Blau/grün/ mit Leicht Flammen Rot angehauchten Augen


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> du bist K R A N K =`( meine schönen Blau/grün/ mit Leicht Flammen Rot angehauchten Augen


die behältst du ja.
nur nich in der augenhöhle


----------



## El Homer (14. September 2009)

Unabhängig vom Wert der Lichtgeschwindigkeit zeigen Photonen (Licht-Quanten) die Eigenschaft, dass sie sich immer mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen. So ist experimentell erwiesen, dass sich die Bewegung einer Lichtquelle und eines Beobachters nicht auf den gemessenen Geschwindigkeitswerts des Lichts auswirkt. Andere Größen, wie die Wellenlänge oder die Einfallsrichtung des Lichts, relativ hängen vom Beobachter ab, nicht aber die Geschwindigkeit der Licht-Quanten. Dieses scheinbar paradoxe Phänomen bezeichnet man als Konstanz der Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Es hat weitreichende Folgen für das physikalische Verständnis von Raum und Zeit und ist eine der Grundlagen von Einsteins Relativitätstheorie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> du bist K R A N K =`( meine schönen Blau/grün/ mit Leicht Flammen Rot angehauchten Augen



ich würd mal zum arzt gehen wegen den augen O_o


----------



## riesentrolli (14. September 2009)

El schrieb:


> Unabhängig vom Wert der Lichtgeschwindigkeit zeigen Photonen (Licht-Quanten) die Eigenschaft, dass sie sich immer mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen.[...]


phänomenale erkenntnis...
das auto fährt btw mit autogeschwindigkeit. egal wie groß der wert is. sensationell nich?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich würd mal zum arzt gehen wegen den augen O_o



nein Is echt so =) Um die Pupille habe ich Einen Flammen Roten Rand ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> du bist K R A N K =`( meine schönen Blau/grün/ mit Leicht Flammen Rot angehauchten Augen



Nein... nicht krank... obwohl doch ja ich bin krank... Halsschmerzen, laufende Nase, Kopfschmerzen, Müdigkeit... man sollte nachts das Fenster nicht offen lassen...

Wenn du einen Flammenroten rand hast stirbst du bald...


----------



## El Homer (14. September 2009)

ok...
2 parallele Linien treffen sich in der Unendlichkeit 



PAH    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> nein Is echt so =) Um die Pupille habe ich Einen Flammen Roten Rand ^^


ja, und weils so ist


DER schrieb:


> ich würd mal zum arzt gehen wegen den augen O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> nein Is echt so =) Um die Pupille habe ich Einen Flammen Roten Rand ^^



uiuiuiuiu guck ma auf mileys seite vllt steht da was zu den augen die ihr traummann haben sollte ... vllt steht sie ja auf rote flammen ränder ums auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein... nicht krank... obwohl doch ja ich bin krank... Halsschmerzen, laufende Nase, Kopfschmerzen, Müdigkeit... man sollte nachts das Fenster nicht offen lassen...
> 
> Wenn du einen Flammenroten rand hast stirbst du bald...



LoL Sicher Nicht =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

El schrieb:


> ok...
> 2 parallele Linien treffen sich in der Unendlichkeit
> 
> 
> ...



aaaah..klar...wait! what?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LoL Sicher Nicht =)


doch, genauso wie die alte xbox 360


----------



## riesentrolli (14. September 2009)

El schrieb:


> ok...
> 2 parallele Linien treffen sich in der Unendlichkeit
> 
> 
> ...


krasser shice


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> uiuiuiuiu guck ma auf mileys seite vllt steht da was zu den augen die ihr traummann haben sollte ... vllt steht sie ja auf rote flammen ränder ums auge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Um die Pupille herum >_>


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> uiuiuiuiu guck ma auf mileys seite vllt steht da was zu den augen die ihr traummann haben sollte ... vllt steht sie ja auf rote flammen ränder ums auge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


link or it didnt happened oO

wenn die wirklich sowas schreibt dann rennt blade gleich zum chirogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Um die Pupille herum >_>



oohh....sry dude =/ mein beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (14. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aaaah..klar...wait! what?






riesentrolli schrieb:


> krasser shice


Versucht das erstmal zu beweisen Oo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oohh....sry dude =/ mein beileid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ey es ist zwar nur leicht aber ich finde es ist einzigartig =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

El schrieb:


> Versucht das erstmal zu beweisen Oo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie sollen sich 2 parallele linien in der unendlichkeit treffen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ blade ja mein kleiner du bist einzigartig genauwie die anderen 5478457drölftausend auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ey es ist zwar nur leicht aber ich finde es ist einzigartig =)


da kannst du stolz drauf sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ey es ist zwar nur leicht aber ich finde es ist einzigartig =)


ich wette um 10 euro, dass es irgendjemand anders auch hat


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich wette um 10 euro, dass es irgendjemand anders auch hat



Tzö =(


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich wette um 10 euro, dass es irgendjemand anders auch hat


bestimmt niemand mehr, der am leben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (14. September 2009)

Guten abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Guten abend



nabend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bestimmt niemand mehr, der am leben ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich Bin aber keine XBox Die mit dem Roten Kreis


----------



## El Homer (14. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie sollen sich 2 parallele linien in der unendlichkeit treffen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gaaanz einfach 

Es ist einfach nur eine komplizierte Definition für Parallelen, die nichts anderes sagt als das sie sich nie treffen.
Denn...es ist die Unendlichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Guten abend


Guten Abend, auch mal wieder anwesend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich wette um 10 euro, dass es irgendjemand anders auch hat


ich hab heut 5€ gefunden <3


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab heut 5€ gefunden <3


und ich hab 1 euro verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab heut 5€ gefunden <3


uiuiui gratz


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich Bin aber keine XBox Die mit dem Roten Kreis



dann biste eben die bladebox 360 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




El schrieb:


> Gaaanz einfach
> 
> Es ist einfach nur eine komplizierte Definition für Parallelen, die nichts anderes sagt als das sie sich nie treffen.
> Denn...es ist die Unendlichkeit
> ...



*heul* geh weg du tust meinem kopf weh =/


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und ich hab 1 euro verloren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HAHA!



Grüne schrieb:


> uiuiui gratz


Wieso hab ich dich eigentlich nun zitiert? Egal :X



DER schrieb:


> *heul* geh weg du tust meinem kopf weh =/


Und nochmals:
HAHA!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab heut 5&#8364; gefunden <3



Wie Alle Anderen Im Leben glück haben .... Aber ach egal =`(


----------



## riesentrolli (14. September 2009)

puuk keine moralapostel hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> HAHA!



razyl is voll pöse =/


----------



## El Homer (14. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *heul* geh weg du tust meinem kopf weh =/



ok ok hier was zum entspannen


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wie Alle Anderen Im Leben glück haben .... Aber ach egal =`(


ich wette, trolli findet eher noch 200000k mal 5 euro bevor du das 'glück' hast von miley auch nur ANGESEHEN zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

El schrieb:


> ok ok hier was zum entspannen



*entspann*


----------



## Edou (14. September 2009)

Moin ^^

Bladebox was ist dass den nu wieder xD ich kenn die Xbox aber mehr nicht Need erkläung Pls^^ *lacht*


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> razyl is voll pöse =/


Klar, bin voll der böse Junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann biste eben die bladebox 360
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bladebox 360 Hört sich gar nicht mal schlecht an :x


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> bladebox 360 Hört sich gar nicht mal schlecht an :x


Damit würde keiner Spielen, wenn die den ganzen Tag nur auf dem Bildschirm bringt "Miley <33333333333333333"...


----------



## riesentrolli (14. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich wette, trolli findet eher noch 200000k mal 5 euro bevor du das 'glück' hast von miley auch nur ANGESEHEN zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


juhu \o/


----------



## Raheema (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend, auch mal wieder anwesend?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo nahc langen hin und her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Moin ^^
> 
> Bladebox was ist dass den nu wieder xD ich kenn die Xbox aber mehr nicht Need erkläung Pls^^ *lacht*



nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die blade box is ne erfuindung von mir muß ich direkt mal den namen sichern lassen


Razyl schrieb:


> Klar, bin voll der böse Junge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 du gangster du böse böse =/



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> bladebox 360 Hört sich gar nicht mal schlecht an :x



den namen lass ich mir sichern O_o xDD


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> juhu \o/


halt ihn von miley fern dann wirst du reich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Damit würde keiner Spielen, wenn die den ganzen Tag nur auf dem Bildschirm bringt "Miley <33333333333333333"...



Razyl ist echt Pöse =`(


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> bladebox 360 Hört sich gar nicht mal schlecht an :x


wird floppen.
sie wird sich weigern, zu funktionieren und den ganzen tag nur diesen smiley aufm bildschirm zeigen:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wird floppen.
> sie wird sich weigern, zu funktionieren und den ganzen tag nur diesen smiley aufm bildschirm zeigen:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ooooder nen miley bild auf dem komische weiße flecken sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wird floppen.
> sie wird sich weigern, zu funktionieren und den ganzen tag nur diesen smiley aufm bildschirm zeigen:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur von miley spielbar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

HAMMER SPIEL! Und der Berater erst \o/


----------



## Raheema (14. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und ich hab 1 euro verloren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du auch? lol ich heute auch ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nur von miley spielbar?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das isses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (14. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Das isses
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ding wird der renner O_o jede miley der welt holt sich das teil


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das ding wird der renner O_o jede miley der welt holt sich das teil



Sind Viele Aber Nur die Wahre Miley *cyrus* wird es Schaffen auf die Endstufe zu kommen ^^


----------



## Skatero (14. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab heut 5€ gefunden <3


DAS muss der glücklichste Tag deines ganzen Lebens sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *video*
> HAMMER SPIEL! Und der Berater erst \o/


0:52 ist episch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhh hab mir noch gar keine gedanken dadrüber gemacht aber ok: sie kostet zwischen 300 und 450 € für mileys nur 100 € es wird nur jump and runs geben z.b bladeauf der suche nach dem verlorenen miley schädel oder halt statt mario blade und statt peach miley und baufehler sind nicht auszuschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Sind Viele Aber Nur die Wahre Miley *cyrus* wird es Schaffen auf die Endstufe zu kommen ^^


die wird aber kb haben, son shice zu zocken


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh hab mir noch gar keine gedanken dadrüber gemacht aber ok: sie kostet zwischen 300 und 450 € für mileys nur 100 € es wird nur jump and runs geben z.b bladeauf der suche nach dem verlorenen miley schädel oder halt statt mario blade und statt peach miley und baufehler sind nicht auszuschließen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Teil wird doch nur Baufehler haben oÖ


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh hab mir noch gar keine gedanken dadrüber gemacht aber ok: sie kostet zwischen 300 und 450 &#8364; für mileys nur 100 &#8364; es wird nur jump and runs geben z.b bladeauf der suche nach dem verlorenen miley schädel oder halt statt mario blade und statt peach miley und baufehler sind nicht auszuschließen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ey ich Bin Perfekt Gebaut ja =(


----------



## riesentrolli (14. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> DAS muss der glücklichste Tag deines ganzen Lebens sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab mir wirklich übels gefreut. hat meine finanzen extremst aufpoliert^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Teil wird doch nur Baufehler haben oÖ


ich bin doch noch in der entwicklungs phase O_o



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ey ich Bin Perfekt Gebaut ja =(



^


----------



## Bloodletting (14. September 2009)

Schon wieder Miley das Thema?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ey ich Bin Perfekt Gebaut ja =(


klar, und perfekte augen haste auch XD



riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab mir wirklich übels gefreut. hat meine finanzen extremst aufpoliert^^


lawl


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ey ich Bin Perfekt Gebaut ja =(


Moment *räusper*:
AHAHAHAHAHAHA

Danke für deine Aufmersamkeit.


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab mir wirklich übels gefreut. hat meine finanzen extremst aufpoliert^^


von dem geld einer fliegenklatsche kann eine afrikanische familie 1 monat lang leben
denk drüber nach wenn du fliegenklatschen kaufst


----------



## Skatero (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ey ich Bin Perfekt Gebaut ja =(


Ja klar. Rote Ringe um die Pupillen?


----------



## El Homer (14. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw das ist Milley


----------



## Edou (14. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh hab mir noch gar keine gedanken dadrüber gemacht aber ok: sie kostet zwischen 300 und 450 € für mileys nur 100 € es wird nur jump and runs geben z.b bladeauf der suche nach dem verlorenen miley schädel oder halt statt mario blade und statt peach miley und baufehler sind nicht auszuschließen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm mnix für mich bin kein mädel und heiße auch nich miley.....naja viel erfolg auf dem markt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xD


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2009)

El schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die köpfe wurden vertauscht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Moment *räusper*:
> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Danke für deine Aufmersamkeit.



*scheuert Razyl eine*


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

El schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA Ist das Blade? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab mir wirklich übels gefreut. hat meine finanzen extremst aufpoliert^^


Ich würde mich auch sehr freuen. Was man damit alles anstellen kann. *träum*


----------



## riesentrolli (14. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> von dem geld einer fliegenklatsche kann eine afrikanische familie 1 monat lang leben
> denk drüber nach wenn du fliegenklatschen kaufst


ich kauf keine fliegenklatschen. verbietet mir mein fast veganes herz


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> von dem geld einer fliegenklatsche kann eine afrikanische familie 1 monat lang leben
> denk drüber nach wenn du fliegenklatschen kaufst



uihhh..eine mein käse brot ist ne fliegenklatsche wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (14. September 2009)

and how did i find it :O

Google Bilder: Miley Cyrus


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *scheuert Razyl eine*


Sag mal gehts noch? Dein Vater hat dir wohl schon lange keine mehr auf den Hinterkopf gegeben oder?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA Ist das Blade?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich geb dir gleich =`( Alle Mobben mich *in eine ecke setzt und weint*


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ey ich Bin Perfekt Gebaut ja =(



Du bist ein einziger Baufehler!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

El schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



blade raus aus dem bild >_<



Edou schrieb:


> hmm mnix für mich bin kein mädel und heiße auch nich miley.....naja viel erfolg auf dem markt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



is halt noch in der entwicklungs phase da kann sich noh einiges ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich geb dir gleich =`( Alle Mobben mich *in eine ecke setzt und weint*



*zu blade in die ecke setz und tröst*


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich geb dir gleich =`( Alle Mobben mich *in eine ecke setzt und weint*


Haha!


----------



## Edou (14. September 2009)

Off topic thread i love it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja Miley Cyrus dass thema.....*verucht zu wechseln* Jemand WWE Fan hier??


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Off topic thread i love it
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mieser Versuch...


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Off topic thread i love it
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



noja ich gucks manchma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 great kahli ftw xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Off topic thread i love it
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



RAW Ftw Und bats xD ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> RAW Ftw Und bats xD ^^



RAW IS WAR .... -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (14. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mmuss dich entäuschen


----------



## Skatero (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA Ist das Blade?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja er wird von dem Typ fast verdrückt.



DER schrieb:


> noja ich gucks manchma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Rey Mysterio! 619!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (14. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> noja ich gucks manchma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Och der große khali naja langweili die fhede mit kane....





> Mieser Versuch...



och wieso den xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

El schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*wird Zum Terminator*


----------



## El Homer (14. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Off topic thread i love it
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mist sry XD

btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

El schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sry blade =/ aber ich konnt nich wiederstehen... obwohl ih nich auf hamster stehe 



Skatero schrieb:


> Rey Mysterio! 619!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



619 is lahm doppelhändiger choke slsm dagegen ftw


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

So ich bin dann mal im Bett...
Aber vorher:


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Och der große khali naja langweili die fhede mit kane....



hat der eine mit dem? k.pmehr schon zu lang nimmehr gekuckt O_o


El schrieb:


> mist sry XD
> 
> btw
> 
> ...



FUCK YEAH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich bin dann mal im Bett...
> Aber vorher:




Wie kannst du nur.......


----------



## El Homer (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich bin dann mal im Bett...
> Aber vorher:


jetzt mal im erst, is der drummer fetter geworden ??

überhaubt ..dick geworden ?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

ich muss Zugeben Das Lied Das neue Von Tokio Hotel ist nicht mal Soooo Schlecht Trotzdem mag ich die nicht


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

El schrieb:


> jetzt mal im erst, is der drummer fetter geworden ??
> 
> überhaubt ..dick geworden ?



jap kleiner moppel is das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2009)

El schrieb:


> jetzt mal im erst, is der drummer fetter geworden ??
> 
> überhaubt ..dick geworden ?


Der Drummer ist Blade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Drummer ist Blade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*drummt Razyl aufm Kop*


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

so bin auch mal weg aber ich hinterlasse euch noch das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich bin dann mal im Bett...
> Aber vorher:


Gute Nacht -.-



El schrieb:


> jetzt mal im erst, is der drummer fetter geworden ??
> 
> überhaubt ..dick geworden ?


Ja der hat das Fett von Bill ausgesaugt oder so.


----------



## Edou (14. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Drummer ist Blade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




PSHHHHHT Jetzt rennen doch so viele teenis zu ihm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (14. September 2009)

ich geh jetzt ins Bett und sag zum Abschied leise Scheiße





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> PSHHHHHT Jetzt rennen doch so viele teenis zu ihm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Miley? ^^


----------



## Skatero (14. September 2009)

Nacht an alle die jetzt gegangen sind 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley? ^^


 wenn sie hier im forum mitliest und deutsch kann villeicht ;P


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wenn sie hier im forum mitliest und deutsch kann villeicht ;P


\o/



ich finde das lied einfach toll =)


----------



## Mefisthor (14. September 2009)

Nabend

Endlich wieder Zeit für n Bisschen Nachtschwärmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Endlich wieder Zeit für n Bisschen Nachtschwärmern
> 
> ...



Abönd ^^


----------



## Edou (14. September 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Endlich wieder Zeit für n Bisschen Nachtschwärmern
> 
> ...




Hi^^ Thema ist anscheinend (wieder) miley cyrus xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Hi^^ Thema ist anscheinend (wieder) miley cyrus xD



Hm Muss nicht sein aber is Grade so interessant und es gibt kein anderes Thema ^^


----------



## Edou (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm Muss nicht sein aber is Grade so interessant und es gibt kein anderes Thema ^^




Hm auch wieder war...


----------



## Mefisthor (14. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Hi^^ Thema ist anscheinend (wieder) miley cyrus xD


Wieder ? ich war doch nur seit 400 Seiten nimmer anwesend und hier legen sich solche Standard-Themen fest ^^


----------



## Edou (14. September 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Wieder ? ich war doch nur seit 400 Seiten nimmer anwesend und hier legen sich solche Standard-Themen fest ^^


 Och ich bin dass erste mal in dem thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber so wie ich mitbekommen hab gabs dass tema öfters^^


----------



## Mefisthor (14. September 2009)

Was die nur mit der Miley haben, die gefällt mir irgendwie garned Oo Diese Hamsterbacken und das seltsame grinsen ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Och ich bin dass erste mal in dem thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja bissen ^^


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2009)

Alle einen auf heile Welt machen, lilly is da!


----------



## Edou (14. September 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Was die nur mit der Miley haben, die gefällt mir irgendwie garned Oo Diese Hamsterbacken und das seltsame grinsen ...




Och wa die is doch süß (naja jedem der eigene geschmack xD)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Och wa die is doch süß (naja jedem der eigene geschmack xD)



meine Miley *BÖSE GUCKT* <3


----------



## Mefisthor (14. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Och wa die is doch süß (naja jedem der eigene geschmack xD)


Mir fallen da sofort 5 Frauen ein die besser aussehen Oo


----------



## Edou (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> meine Miley *BÖSE GUCKT* <3




Willst du von nem baum haue kassieren *dornen castet und sich selbst heilt* xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Ruhig kommst du in mein Zimmer, betastest meinen nackten Körper bis du die süßeste Stelle gefunden hast und beginnst zu saugen. -Scheiss Mücke!!!

Hihi Ich glaube ich gehe gleich schlafen =)


----------



## Edou (14. September 2009)

Omg sie haben Blade schwul gemacht ihr schweine!!!!


Edith: Mein 100 beitrag juchuuu


----------



## riesentrolli (14. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Omg sie haben Blade schwul gemacht ihr schweine!!!!
> 
> 
> Edith: Mein 100 beitrag juchuuu


und ich kann mich an keinen einzigen erinnern. gz


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> und ich kann mich an keinen einzigen erinnern. gz



LoLi ^^


----------



## Edou (14. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> und ich kann mich an keinen einzigen erinnern. gz



Och die sind alle iwo im wow forum xD - dankö^^


----------



## riesentrolli (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LoLi ^^


nein keine lolis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Och die sind alle iwo im wow forum xD - dankö^^



Er kommt auch ausm wow forum =3 ^^


----------



## Skatero (14. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein keine lolis *angry*


Nein bitte nicht.


----------



## Bleeze (14. September 2009)

Haaach ja, morgen die erste frei und jetzt am Warten auf Runes of Magic's AddOn.
Eigentlich ganz schön blöd, weils ja erst morgen erscheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (14. September 2009)

Tjo bin halt net negativ aufgefallen deswegen erinnert sich keiner dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein bitte nicht.



wiesoooooooooooooo?


----------



## Edou (14. September 2009)

Bleeze schrieb:


> Haaach ja, morgen die erste frei und jetzt am Warten auf Runes of Magic's AddOn.
> Eigentlich ganz schön blöd, weils ja erst morgen erscheint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die erste schulstunde frei??? man hast dus gut ch ab nur die ersten beiden frei -.-*


----------



## Skatero (14. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wiesoooooooooooooo?


Alte Erinnerungen. Avatare und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Alte Erinnerungen. Avatare und so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 Aso xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Die erste schulstunde frei??? man hast dus gut ch ab nur die ersten beiden frei -.-*



Ich hab noch bis mitte Oktober frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab noch bis mitte Oktober frei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lucker


----------



## Skatero (14. September 2009)

Ich spiel noch eine Runde LoL. Wahrscheinlich komm ich nicht mehr zurück zu euch.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Edou (14. September 2009)

Letztes Schuljahr FTW!!!!! naja dann muss ich schaffen -.-.....^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Letztes Schuljahr FTW!!!!! naja dann muss ich schaffen -.-.....^^



Oberstufen Zentrum Mit fach Praxis ... Heute von 8 bis 15 uhr Stahl Gefeilt >_>


----------



## 11Raiden (14. September 2009)

Howdy *winkt lässig*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. September 2009)

So xD Mit dem 2.300 Post Gehe ich dann heute mal schlafen Bin müde und muss morgen früh raus =(


----------



## Grimmjow19 (14. September 2009)

n8 <3


----------



## Skatero (14. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> n8 <3


n8


----------



## Lobiño (15. September 2009)

Boas noites! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (15. September 2009)

Jute Nacht zusamme 
/winkt müde


----------



## Lurock (15. September 2009)

11Raiden, deine Signatur ist zu groß, glaub ich... oder auch nicht.


----------



## Lobiño (15. September 2009)

Und bin auch mal wieder weg. Gute Nacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosidae (15. September 2009)

Amen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. September 2009)

Tag, jmd da?^^


----------



## Rosidae (15. September 2009)

SIcher, was gibts? Wo tuts weh?


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> 11Raiden, deine Signatur ist zu groß, glaub ich... oder auch nicht.


Wow, Lurock ist hier nur mal wieder rein geschneit worden, weil eine Signatur zu groß war \o/


----------



## Kronas (15. September 2009)

edit: argh schon ausversehen abschicken gedrückt >.<


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> edit: argh schon ausversehen abschicken gedrückt >.<


N00B!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> edit: argh schon ausversehen abschicken gedrückt >.<


omg nap


----------



## Kronas (15. September 2009)

ihr machts mit euren posts auch nicht besser xD


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ihr machts mit euren posts auch nicht besser xD


Du hast es mit deinen ersten Post schon versaut... für den ganzen abend!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ihr machts mit euren posts auch nicht besser xD


tjoa passiert


----------



## Kronas (15. September 2009)

also ist der n-schwärmer jetzt 5 minuten zu früh offen?


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> also ist der n-schwärmer jetzt 5 minuten zu früh offen?


Du hast ihn stolze 10 minuten zu früh eröffnet...


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> also ist der n-schwärmer jetzt 5 minuten zu früh offen?


egtl 11


----------



## Kronas (15. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast ihn stolze 10 minuten zu früh eröffnet...


bin ich jetzt cool?


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bin ich jetzt cool?


Nein, du bist unten durch...


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, du bist unten durch...


qft


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2009)

Oh, meinen 14.000 Beitrag so verschwendet... verdammt


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. September 2009)

*OMG* *OMG* der nachtschwärmer is zu früh offen *panik*


----------



## Kronas (15. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, du bist unten durch...


geile sache


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh, meinen 14.000 Beitrag so verschwendet... verdammt


haha *mit finger auf razyl zeig*


----------



## dragon1 (15. September 2009)

Kann mir wer einen Guide fuer wc3 map editor empfehln )=? vielen dank im voraus


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haha *mit finger auf razyl zeig*


Man zeigt nicht mit nackten Finger auf andere Leute!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Kann mir wer einen Guide fuer wc3 map editor empfehln )=? vielen dank im voraus


learning by doing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man zeigt nicht mit nackten Finger auf andere Leute!


nee man zeigt nur nicht mit dem nackten finger auf angezogene leute 
man weiß ja nie wie du vorm pc hockst


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man zeigt nicht mit nackten Finger auf andere Leute!


du bist grad genauso nackt wie mein finger, also darf ich das !!!11


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist grad genauso nackt wie mein finger, also darf ich das !!!11


Falsch


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. September 2009)

scheint ja wieder um sehr ernsthafte themen zu gehen =O


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> scheint ja wieder um sehr ernsthadte themen zu gehen =O


Ja geht es! Hast du dagegen etwas einzuwenden?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> scheint ja wieder um sehr *ernsthadte* themen zu gehen =O


äääh


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> äääh


Was ist denn los, Frau Brille?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> äääh



noch nie nen fehler gesehen? =O


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja geht es! Hast du dagegen etwas einzuwenden?



nö mir war nur langweilig =/


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö mir war nur langweilig =/


zomg


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zomg



ja sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. September 2009)

Für alle trven Metalhörer!

HEAVY METAL: 
The protagonist arrives on a Harley Davidson, kills the dragon, drinks some beers and fucks the princess 

GRIND METAL: 
The protagonist arrives, screams something completely undecipherable for about 2 minutes and then leaves... 

POWER METAL: 
The protagonist arrives riding a white unicorn, escapes from the dragon, saves the princess and they make love in an enchanted forest 

THRASH METAL: 
The protagonist arrives, fights the dragon, saves the princes and fucks her....... easy and quick  

FOLK METAL: 
The protagonist arrives with some friends playing accordions, violins, flutes and many more weird instruments, the dragon falls asleep (from all the dancing) protagonist leaves without the princess 

VIKING METAL: 
The protagonist arrives in a ship, kills the dragon with his migthy axe, cooks and eats it, rapes the princess to death, steals the castle and burns the place before he leaves 

DEATH METAL: 
The protagonist arrives, kills the dragon, fucks the princess and kills her, then leaves  

BLACK METAL: 
The protagonist arrives at midnight, kills the dragon and impales it in the front of the castle.....then sodomizes the princess, drinks her blood in a ritual before killing her.....then he impales the deflowered princess 

GORE METAL: 
The protagonist arrives, kills the dragon and spreads his guts in the front of the castle, fucks the princess and kills her ... then he fucks again her dead body, slashes her belly open and eats her guts, fucks the carcass for the third time, burns the corpse and fucks it for the last time 

DOOM METAL: 
The protagonist arrives, sees the size of the dragon and thinks that he never could beat him, gets depressed and commits suicide ... the dragon eats his body and the princess as well 

PROGRESSIVE METAL: 
The protagonist arrives with a guitar and plays a solo for 26 minutes, the dragon kills himself out of boredom, the protagonist arrives to the princess' bedroom, plays another solo with all the techniques learned in the last year of the conservatory ... the princess escapes, and is now looking for the "HEAVY METAL" protagonist. 

GLAM METAL: 
The protagonist arrives, the dragon laughs at the guy's appearance and lets him enter, he steals the princess' make-up and tries to paint the castle in a beautiful pink color 

INDUSTRIAL METAL: 
The protagonist arrives wearing greasy overcoat, makes an obscene gestures towards dragon, and gets escorted out of 
fairy tale land by security guards.

das is genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin für folk metal und heavy metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2009)

http://fwd.five.tv/gadget-show/gotd/all


----------



## Skatero (15. September 2009)

Nabend ihr Zufrühnachtschwärmerthreaderöffner


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Zufrühnachtschwärmerthreaderöffner



kronas wars!!11 *auf kronas zeig*


----------



## Skatero (15. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kronas wars!!11 *auf kronas zeig*


Dummer Kronas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dummer Kronas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sags nich zu laut...vllt liest er mit O_o
*auf besucher anzeigliste schiel*


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. September 2009)

bin ma weg nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sags nich zu laut...vllt liest er mit O_o
> *auf besucher anzeigliste schiel*


Oke... da spielt ja die Lautstärke keine Rolle.



DER schrieb:


> bin ma weg nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gn8


----------



## Tabuno (15. September 2009)

is ja viel los hier bin ma off n8


----------



## Qonix (15. September 2009)

guckt grad wer Pro7?


----------



## Skatero (15. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> guckt grad wer Pro7?


Nein wieso?


----------



## Edou (15. September 2009)

Jo habs grade drinne :-)


----------



## Mefisthor (15. September 2009)

Nabend


----------



## 11Raiden (16. September 2009)

Jute Nacht zusamme! 

/winkt müd und verbeugt sich im Geiste huldvoll


----------



## Zonalar (16. September 2009)

Nacht zusammen^^ Boah, bin ich fit und munter. *.*


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

nabend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. September 2009)

Moin.
Guckt euch das Video mal an.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DdN7g0MTqU...feature=related


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Nacht zusammen*^^ Boah, bin ich fit und *munter*. *.*


Äääh...

Egal:
Abend


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Moin.
> Guckt euch das Video mal an.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DdN7g0MTqU...feature=related


Bist nun auch unter diese Pr0n Linker gegangen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. September 2009)

Wenn die dich geil machen...^^


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn die dich geil machen...^^


Ähem ne oO


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2009)

big lilly is watching us


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> big lilly is watching us


Macht sie doch jeden Abend... die macht sogar Screens! :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Moin.
> Guckt euch das Video mal an.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DdN7g0MTqU...feature=related



wie paranoid muß man sein ....


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Macht sie doch jeden Abend... die macht sogar Screens! :<


warum das denn, moderatoren können die posts doch sowieso uneditiert sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum das denn, moderatoren können die posts doch sowieso uneditiert sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



will ich auch =/ immer diese bevorzugung von mods tz tz tz


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie paranoid muß man sein ....



Naja, wenigstens wird aus Dem Rick jetzt ne Svetlana XD.


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum das denn, moderatoren können die posts doch sowieso uneditiert sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, Lilly mag uns so sehr, dass sie immer Bilder von unseren Beiträgen brauch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja, wenigstens wird aus Dem Rick jetzt ne Svetlana XD.



O_o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub irgendwie nichtdas ein türke zur leherin geht und fragtwarum da nur deutsche namen stehen -.- in unserem deutsch buch sind auch fast nur deutsche namen und da beschwert sich keiner


----------



## XXI. (16. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> big lilly is watching us



Dann darf sie aber nicht ins Warhammer Forum schauen... *duck*

Ach ja: Ich schmeiß mal Flyer für meinen 'Present your Band' Thread: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=124492


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

Abend ihr nachtschwärmer


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Abend ihr nachtschwärmer



nabend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Abend ihr nachtschwärmer



Zu deinem Avatar...
Jeff is ein kleiner Dealer^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Zu deinem Avatar...
> Jeff is ein kleiner Dealer^^.



great kahli > all


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> great kahli > all



Der hat jetzt erstma ne Auszeit...
http://www.cagematch.de/?id=71&nr=3809

Und zu Jeff:
http://www.cagematch.de/?id=71&nr=3801


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der hat jetzt erstma ne Auszeit...
> http://www.cagematch.de/?id=71&nr=3809



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Zu deinem Avatar...
> Jeff is ein kleiner Dealer^^.




Oh da ist einer nen Punk fan.....tztz na und Hardy hatt fehler gemacht und villeicht (wurd enoch nicht wirklich bestätigt) hatt er es auf ein neues getan aber selbst wenn bleib ich ein hardy fan^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Oh da ist einer nen Punk fan.....tztz na und Hardy hatt fehler gemacht und villeicht (wurd enoch nicht wirklich bestätigt) hatt er es auf ein neues getan aber selbst wenn bleib ich ein hardy fan^^



Naja, wenn er wirklich dealen sollte ist er mal für 3 bis 14 Jahre hinter schwedischen Gardinen^^
Edit: Bin kein Punk Fan...^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

1 ich flieg vllt von schule 
2 auf Freitag Freu 
3 Auf Samstag Freu


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja, wenn er wirklich dealen sollte ist er mal für 3 bis 14 Jahre hinter schwedischen Gardinen^^
> Edit: Bin kein Punk Fan...^^



hardy is doof :<

great kahli ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 1 ich flieg vllt von schule
> 2 auf Freitag Freu
> 3 Auf Samstag Freu



1 why?
2 /sign freund feiert party
3 /sign freund feiert über paar tage


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 1 ich flieg vllt von schule
> 2 auf Freitag Freu
> 3 Auf Samstag Freu


1. Ist ja kein Wunder...
2. Ahja
3. Ahja


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 1 ich flieg vllt von schule


warum?
zu schlecht?
jemanden vergewaltigt?
jemanden zusammengeschlagen?
lehrer beleidigt?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 1 why?
> 2 /sign freund feiert party
> 3 /sign freund feiert über paar tage



1 Sport lehrer fast gehauen .... Weil ich ne Luft not hatte Asthma Und so Er meinte Nur ich sei arrogant Und solle weitermachen  
2 Freund feiert Party zu seinem 18
3 Defqon One Australien \o/


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

Naja hast ja noch die blade box zum verkaufen


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 1 Sport lehrer fast gehauen ....


fast gehauen? wir bringen unsere lehrer zum weinen und nichts passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 1 Sport lehrer fast gehauen ....
> 2 Freund feiert Party zu seinem 18
> 3 Defqon One Australien \o/



1 FUCK YEAH würd ichauch gern hrhrrh
2 meiner zuseinem 16 es w ird bier und fleisch vom himmel regnen !!!
3 wat?


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 1 Sport lehrer fast gehauen ....


Und? Deshalb fliegt man neuerdings von der Schule?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 1 FUCK YEAH würd ichauch gern hrhrrh
> 2 meiner zuseinem 16 es w ird bier und fleisch vom himmel regnen !!!
> 3 wat?



18 Gibt Wodka und so *jamijami* ^^

Defqon One Hardstyle Hardcore Core Und soweiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Naja hast ja noch die blade box zum verkaufen



*hust* das ding läuft über meinen namen,war meine idee und alles was blade im namen hat ist ab jetzt eine geschützte marke von Lachmann enterprises *hust ende*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *hust* das ding läuft über meinen namen,war meine idee und alles was blade im namen hat ist ab jetzt eine geschützte marke von Lachmann enterprises *hust ende*



ich tret dir gleich in die eier *mit den namens rechten schwenk*


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 18 Gibt Wodka und so *jamijami* ^^
> 
> Defqon One Hardstyle Hardcore Core Und soweiter
> 
> ...



*ins jam jamen einstimm*

öhh ja ... mag hardcore nich so aber naja viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ blade ich tret zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 18 Gibt Wodka und so *jamijami* ^^
> 
> Defqon One Hardstyle Hardcore Core Und soweiter
> 
> ...




Blade weißt du was es nicht geben wird für dich????......Miley ;P
*gottesschild anwerft und wegrennt*


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *gottesschild anwerft und wegrennt*


ruhestein cooldown?


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Ich frage nochmal: Seit wann fliegt man von der Schule, weil man den Lehrer fast haut?


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *gottesschild anwerft und wegrennt*



AHHHH ein paladin!!! auf ihn meine tauren krieger freunde !!!


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ruhestein cooldown?


ne nem schurken an den kopf geworfen (schwert und schild waren pfutsch -.-)


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> AHHHH ein paladin!!! auf ihn meine tauren krieger freunde !!!


verteidigt den pala meine ally gildies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ne nem schurken an den kopf geworfen (schwert und schild waren pfutsch -.-)



hja hja...soll vorkommen.... O_o


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich frage nochmal: Seit wann fliegt man von der Schule, weil man den Lehrer fast haut?



naja ich habe Mich Dan Mit Worten ausgelassen wie A loch Verdammtes und so .... Ich glaube sogar nur  a loch gesagt zu haben


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> AHHHH ein paladin!!! auf ihn meine tauren krieger freunde !!!


nein bin eig kein palaaaaa bin en Druideeeee xD


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> naja ich habe Mich Dan Mit Worten ausgelassen wie A loch Verdammtes und so .... Ich glaube sogar nur  a loch gesagt zu haben


also beleidigung is was anderes, da kommts bei uns auch zum schulleiter (oder leiterin, laut dem video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> naja ich habe Mich Dan Mit Worten ausgelassen wie A loch Verdammtes und so .... Ich glaube sogar nur  a loch gesagt zu haben


Dann fliegst du nicht... vielleicht nen Verweis, nicht mehr, nicht weniger... außer du hast schon ein paar davon gesammelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> verteidigt den pala meine ally gildies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOS IHR TAUREN VERSAMMELT EUCH!!! NIEDER MIT DEM ALLIANZ GESOCKS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 LASST HÖRNER,HUFE UND SCHNITZEL AUFSIE HERABREGNEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> LOS IHR TAUREN VERSAMMELT EUCH!!! NIEDER MIT DEM ALLIANZ GESOCKS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lecker schnitzel


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann fliegst du nicht... vielleicht nen Verweis, nicht mehr, nicht weniger... außer du hast schon ein paar davon gesammelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne war mein erste Sache an der schule


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> LOS IHR TAUREN VERSAMMELT EUCH!!! NIEDER MIT DEM ALLIANZ GESOCKS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Pass auf ich lass gleich alle landwirte auflaufen.....


----------



## riesentrolli (16. September 2009)




----------



## Kronas (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne war mein erste Sache an der schule


die lehrer suchen nur ne ausrede um dich wegen deinen scheiß noten von der schule zu werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lecker schnitzel



 jap mjam mjam das eigene volk schmeckt doch immer noch am besten.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Edou schrieb:


> Pass auf ich lass gleich alle landwirte auflaufen.....



ohh noez LOS IHR TAUREN LAUFTWEG SONST SPERREN SIE UNS WIEDER IN UNSERE KUH WEIDEN EIN


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne war mein erste Sache an der schule


Dann bekommst du keinen Schulrauswurf oO


----------



## XXI. (16. September 2009)

Und wie immer ist der Nachtschwärmer Thread voller sinfreier, komplett sinnfreier Posts.

Gepriesen sei das buffed.de Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja: Asfaloths Brett ist zurück: http://anschnurbrett.de.vu/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die lehrer suchen nur ne ausrede um dich wegen deinen scheiß noten von der schule zu werfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Scheiß Noten habe ich nicht


----------



## riesentrolli (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Scheiß Noten habe ich nicht


solltest du aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Und wie immer ist der Nachtschwärmer Thread voller sinfreier, komplett sinnfreier Posts.
> 
> Gepriesen sei das buffed.de Forum.
> 
> ...


ist das mit christlich nur son spruch oder soll das so leute wie mich raushalten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die lehrer suchen nur ne ausrede um dich wegen deinen scheiß noten von der schule zu werfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mal nen witz am rande Wenn sich Tim wiese (nehm den mal aus langeweile) gegen nen torpfosten lehnt kippt immer dass tor um warum??

Los los ich will die antwort hören

naja oder er ist zu schlau und die lehrer hben angst bald von ihm unterrichtet zu werden xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Und wie immer ist der Nachtschwärmer Thread voller sinfreier, komplett sinnfreier Posts.



dafür stehe ich mit meinem namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dafür stehe ich mit meinem namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



>_> der war gar nicht mal schlecht ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> >_> der war gar nicht mal schlecht ^^



ich habs halt immernoch drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich habs halt immernoch drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ehr nicht so ^^


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

ah dann geb ich euch die antwort auf den witz...

Also Warum Kippt dass tor um wenn sich tim wiese gegen den pfosten lehnt? -der klügere gibt nach


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> naja ehr nicht so ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hey .... das war nicht nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

FÜR die DEFQON ONE warm mache <3


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Und wie immer ist der Nachtschwärmer Thread voller sinfreier, komplett sinnfreier Posts.


Sagt wer? Und wenn dich der Thread nicht interessiert: Da ist der Ausgang.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagt wer? Und wenn dich der Thread nicht interessiert: Da ist der Ausgang.


mir wär son post peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

Ene mene muh sagt die alte tauren kuh

Lily ist hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

> Werte Gemeinde,
> 
> leider komme ich zu so später Stunde noch nicht zu Schlaf, da ich mir schon seit Tagen Sorgen um meine Tochter mache...
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagt wer? Und wenn dich der Thread nicht interessiert: Da ist der Ausgang.



na razyl bleib korall das wardoch nur lustig von ihm gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lol



i lol´d hard


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lol



D. LOL


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

Frech ihr lol´t alle ich will auch lollen.....



LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> na razyl bleib korall das wardoch nur lustig von ihm gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann soll er sowas nicht schreiben. Alle 2 Wochen kommt irgendwer hier rein geschneit und fragt was wir hier machen außer "sinnlos spammen". Was so nicht einmal stimmt...


----------



## HamsaFighter (16. September 2009)

_*Abend,

direkt nach einer Minute.


Mit freund... Hamsa!*_


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2009)

wer macht mit das forum spamen? ich und ein kumpel haben schon nen account *hust*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

wie keiner was zu dem lied da oben sagt *grrr*


----------



## Lillyan (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wie keiner was zu dem lied da oben sagt *grrr*


Ist Mist :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann soll er sowas nicht schreiben. Alle 2 Wochen kommt irgendwer hier rein geschneit und fragt was wir hier machen außer "sinnlos spammen". Was so nicht einmal stimmt...



keep korall und nimms gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die sind doch nur neidisch auf uns trve nachtschwärmer 



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wie keiner was zu dem lied da oben sagt *grrr*



eeeewwwww techno zeugs

@ lillyan danke danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wie keiner was zu dem lied da oben sagt *grrr*



Is Scheiße...


Genug dazu?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

Ihr Habt Doch Alle kein Geschmack ... D:


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wie keiner was zu dem lied da oben sagt *grrr*



Willst du ne lüge hören um deine gefühle nicht zu verletzen oder ne ehrlich antwort?


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr Habt Doch Alle kein Geschmack ... D:


Falsch, wir haben anderen Geschmack...


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr Habt Doch Alle kein Geschmack ... D:



Sagt genau der richtige... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Willst du ne lüge hören um deine gefühle nicht zu verletzen oder ne ehrlich antwort?


herrlich xDD



Razyl schrieb:


> Falsch, wir haben besseren Geschmack...



/fix´d 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Willst du ne lüge hören um deine gefühle nicht zu verletzen oder ne ehrlich antwort?



sei doch ehrlich .... Echt in berlin höhren soviel drecks Hiphop oder Gangsta ..... Ich bin Lieber Son Hardstyle Freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> sei doch ehrlich .... Echt in berlin höhren soviel drecks Hiphop oder Gangsta ..... Ich bin Lieber Son Hardstyle Freak
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist ja auch Berlin... was erwartest du von einer der schlimmsten Hauptstädte in Europa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> sei doch ehrlich .... Echt in berlin höhren soviel drecks Hiphop oder Gangsta ..... Ich bin Lieber Son Hardstyle Freak
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ok ehrlich.....ich hbas mir netmal angehört lol

wb lilly so still heute?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ok ehrlich.....ich hbas mir netmal angehört lol



*auf Nacken klatsch ...*


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> sei doch ehrlich .... Echt in berlin höhren soviel drecks Hiphop oder Gangsta ..... Ich bin Lieber Son Hardstyle Freak
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



metalheads > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nichts geht über metal xD
<--- lange haare check
<--- trven metal hören check
<--- bier mögen check
<--- intolerant gegen über hip-hop (bisauf paar ausnahmen) check
<--- headbangen check

damit wär das geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: ich hasse meine tastatur -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist ja auch Berlin... was erwartest du von einer der schlimmsten Hauptstädte in Europa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sei still! berlin is toll!

hamburg auch. wenn ich das nich schreiben würde hät ich n schlechtes gewissen^^


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *auf Nacken klatsch ...*


haha bubble noch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. September 2009)

"ich geb der sonne nackenklatscher wenn es nacht werden soll" <3


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sei still! berlin is toll!
> 
> hamburg auch. wenn ich das nich schreiben würde hät ich n schlechtes gewissen^^


Nein, Berlin ist nicht toll... die Stadt ist hässlich!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

Berlin is auch Super aber Ich Wünsche mir mal Paar hardstyler her =(


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> "ich geb der sonne nackenklatscher wenn es nacht werden soll" <3



ehmm ja...


----------



## riesentrolli (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, Berlin ist nicht toll... die Stadt ist hässlich!


xberg is toll!


----------



## riesentrolli (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ehmm ja...


schweig still!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> xberg is toll!



Fürn 1 mai Haste Recht >_>


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

hamburg ist mal geil de rkarstadt dort oben nen ganzes restaurant drinne (klassenfahrt ftw)


----------



## Karzaak (16. September 2009)

Also ich finde das Lied voll schön.

*Kerzen anmach*

voll romantisch und so....


----------



## riesentrolli (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hamburg ist mal geil de rkarstadt dort oben nen ganzes restaurant drinne (klassenfahrt ftw)


/facepalm


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hamburg ist mal geil de rkarstadt dort oben nen ganzes restaurant drinne (klassenfahrt ftw)


Hamburg ist geil, weil das Karstadt dort oben ein ganzes Restaurant inne hat.

Geiles Argument  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

Karzaak schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Lied voll schön.
> 
> *Kerzen anmach*
> 
> voll romantisch und so....



Den hardstyle Track? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 I LOL`d


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, Berlin ist nicht toll... die Stadt ist hässlich!



ichfind die stadt hat was 


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Berlin is auch Super aber Ich Wünsche mir mal Paar hardstyler her =(



auf meinerschulebin ich mit ca noch andren 5 leuten die einzigen die metal hören und NEIN linkin park höhrer zähl ichn icht als metaler...das is traurig =/

hab glück wenn ich iner stadt mal paar richtige metal typen treffe und nicht immer dieseschwulen kleinen ed hardy ganstaaazzz!!111


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> /facepalm


was heißt dass???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ichfind die stadt hat was
> 
> 
> auf meinerschulebin ich mit ca noch andren 5 leuten die einzigen die metal hören und NEIN linkin park höhrer zähl ichn icht als metaler...das is traurig =/
> ...


aber rob zombie is trve metal?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> was heißt dass???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, Berlin ist nicht toll... die Stadt ist hässlich!


nein und jetzt ruhe junger padawan


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hamburg ist geil, weil das Karstadt dort oben ein ganzes Restaurant inne hat.
> 
> Geiles Argument
> 
> ...


 im gegensatz zu da wo ich wohen ist dass mal nen geiles argument xD


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Stimmt ja, morgen kommt ja Shift, dann Tropico 3, dann RISEN, dann PES10, dann FM 10, dann Dragon Age, dann MW2 und zuletzt AC 2... ok genug zu testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ichfind die stadt hat was
> 
> 
> auf meinerschulebin ich mit ca noch andren 5 leuten die einzigen die metal hören und NEIN linkin park höhrer zähl ichn icht als metaler...das is traurig =/
> ...



las Ma Hardy In ruhe ^^Aber hey ich Habe hier noch keinen Gesehen der Hardstyle Hört vllt Sollte ich in Holland wohne wo auch die meisten hardstyle DJ herkommen ^^


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

moin^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> aber rob zombie is trve metal?^^



nö aber der typ is genial und ich mag seine musik...und ich hör ja nicht nur rob zombie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nein und jetzt ruhe *junger padawan*


*Lachkrampf*
Ähem, ist gut Tabuno und nun geh wieder im Sandkasten spielen mit deinen Plastikbagger


----------



## riesentrolli (16. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> moin^^


cool eband. geiles lied!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

Hm ich gehe jetzt gleich schlafen muss morgen früh raus habe aber nur bis 11:15 schule Oder vllt Werde ich auch Verwiesen fürn paar tage :>


----------



## Ol@f (16. September 2009)

Abend.


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Abend.



Nabend

Blade i know you will not rest in peace....


Wie ist die entwicklung de blaebox am laufen?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> moin^^



:O

ich mag jasowas eigentlich net aber das is nich schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Lachkrampf*
> Ähem, ist gut Tabuno und nun geh wieder im Sandkasten spielen mit deinen Plastikbagger


du warst doch noch nie in berlin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2009)

afk christenbrett, seit 20 minuten nurnoch lachflash xD


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> afk christenbrett, seit 20 minuten nurnoch lachflash xD



wasn das fürn ding? klingt lustig^^


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> du warst doch noch nie in berlin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach, das weißt du ja so genau oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Blade i know you will not rest in peace....
> 
> ...



na vielen dank


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> afk christenbrett, seit 20 minuten nurnoch lachflash xD


Benji ist da sicherlich auch angemeldet \o/


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)




----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, das weißt du ja so genau oO


Schomal was von spionage gehört??? nicht verwechseln mit spongebob


----------



## Tabuno (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, das weißt du ja so genau oO


ja i'm watching you kleiner razyl


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Schomal was von spionage gehört??? nicht verwechseln mit spongebob



spongebob>spionage

noch fragen?


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Schomal was von spionage gehört??? nicht verwechseln mit spongebob


Tabu ist zu ... öhm.. Tabu ist dafür zu geistig unterentwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> spongebob>spionage
> 
> noch fragen?



SPONEGBOB stinkt Musste ma gesagt werden ich kann den nicht ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> spongebob>spionage
> 
> noch fragen?




Jau Spongebob>spionage>gleich eine folge>und frag mich nicht woher ich dass weiß ;D


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja i'm watching you kleiner razyl


Klein? Ich drück es mal so aus: Schau dich erstmal an, bevor du andere mit "klein" anredest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> SPONEGBOB stinkt Musste ma gesagt werden ich kann den nicht ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ichh hoffe du stirbst in nem feuer ungläubiger *böse mit der faust wink*


Edou schrieb:


> Jau Spongebob>spionage>gleich eine folge>und frag mich nicht woher ich dass weiß ;D



wat?


----------



## Tabuno (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klein? Ich drück es mal so aus: Schau dich erstmal an, bevor du andere mit "klein" anredest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok stimmt dein postcount ist schon gigantisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> SPONEGBOB stinkt Musste ma gesagt werden ich kann den nicht ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
habs nur manchmal drinne wenn eh keine bessere verdummung im TV läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klein? Ich drück es mal so aus: Schau dich erstmal an, bevor du andere mit "klein" anredest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




schon jut mini razyl^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ichh hoffe du stirbst in nem feuer ungläubiger *böse mit der faust wink*
> 
> 
> wat?



*dan komme ich wieder und Bringe Unheil über dich*


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wat?



I have said don´t ask meeeee


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schon jut mini razyl^^



oh oh jetzt geht razyl ab *in deckung spring*


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ok stimmt dein postcount ist schon gigantisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Redet hier irgendwer über den postcounter? Ich glaube nicht... aber hey, wenn man keine guten Argumente mehr vorbringen kann muss man auf irgendwas anderes schielen nicht wahr...
Vorsicht, Mod hinter dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Redet hier irgendwer über den postcounter? Ich glaube nicht... aber hey, wenn man keine guten Argumente mehr vorbringen kann muss man auf irgendwas anderes schielen nicht wahr...
> Vorsicht, Mod hinter dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das is aber nen gemeiner backreaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *dan komme ich wieder und Bringe Unheil über dich*



*schulterzuck* stört mich nicht...ich erstage jeden morgen sheiß gangsta hiphop rapim busvon so kleinen ed hardy spacken...ich hab schon alles erlebt


Edou schrieb:


> I have said don´t ask meeeee



okok


----------



## Karzaak (16. September 2009)

Ich spüre negative Schwingungen...


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vorsicht, Mod hinter dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Waaah bubble cd..-.-


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das is aber nen gemeiner backreaper
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pech gehabt...


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Waaah bubble cd..-.-



mach dir nen mage und dann portal power!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

Ich gehe gleich in mein warmes schönes bett


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mach dir nen mage und dann portal power!!


werd doch unterbrochen die mage bubble>crap


----------



## Tabuno (16. September 2009)

standard lüttich > arsenal


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *schulterzuck* stört mich nicht...ich erstage jeden morgen sheiß gangsta hiphop rapim busvon so kleinen ed hardy spacken...ich hab schon alles erlebt



machs wie ich^^ hab immer noch boxen dabei, ipod rein und ab geht die post^^ dagegen kommen sie net an mit ihren handys und zeig mir ein hopper der death/viking metal oder electrogoth länger als 2-3 min aushält^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich gehe gleich in mein warmes schönes bett



aber ohne miley haaaaahaaaaaa


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber ohne miley haaaaahaaaaaa





Hahaaaa


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> standard lüttich > arsenal


Arsenal hat Nasri, Fabregas...
Standard lüttich hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> machs wie ich^^ hab immer noch boxen dabei, ipod rein und ab geht die post^^ dagegen kommen sie net an mit ihren handys und zeig mir ein hopper der death/viking metal oder electrogoth länger als 2-3 min aushält^^



gute idee.... dann zeig ich denen mal wo vor die sich fürchten sollten CC,AA und gama bomb....sie werden schreien und betteln um ihr leben mwhahahhaha


----------



## Tabuno (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Arsenal hat Nasri, Fabregas...
> Standard lüttich hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na und es steht trotzdem 2zu1 für lüttich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/2103/
3, 2, 1 MEINS!


----------



## Skatero (16. September 2009)

Nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Du sitzt.Das ist oft so.Menschen sitzen & und dann fallen sie um.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber ohne miley haaaaahaaaaaa



Aber ich werde von ihr Träumen <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Aber ich werde von ihr Träumen <3



aber halt die hände oberhalb des äquators 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Aber ich werde von ihr Träumen <3


Alpträume?


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber ohne miley haaaaahaaaaaa



was fürn ding?


----------



## Kvick (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/2103/
> 3, 2, 1 MEINS!


gz und so..


und wer hat morgen noch frei?? (außer mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber halt die hände oberhalb des äquators
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



habe ich immer unter meinen Kopf Kissen weils da schön kalt is ^^


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Du sitzt.Das ist oft so.Menschen sitzen & und dann fallen sie um.



ah dass hab ich mal i wo gelesen hier (hatt glaub wer als sig) nur wer weisheit mit dem löffel gefresen hatt kann klug schei*en xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> habe ich immer unter meinen Kopf Kissen weils da schön kalt is ^^



ja ja ja....türlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edou schrieb:


> ah dass hab ich mal i wo gelesen hier (hatt glaub wer als sig) nur wer weisheit mit dem löffel gefresen hatt kann klug schei*en xD



ich habs von ner schüler vz gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was fürn ding?


Achtung! Schreckliche Bilder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

Kvick schrieb:


> gz und so..
> 
> 
> und wer hat morgen noch frei?? (außer mir
> ...



ich hab auch frei morgn^^ und übermorgen^^ und am weekend^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achtung! Schreckliche Bilder!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gott hab ganz vergessen wie häßlich die ist...


----------



## Tabuno (16. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achtung! Schreckliche Bilder!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die is sogar in meinem schulplaner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achtung! Schreckliche Bilder!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



MILEY :OOOOO <3


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gott hab ganz vergessen wie häßlich die ist...



boa seid ihr fies....


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achtung! Schreckliche Bilder!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ihgitt-.- das scheussliche ding? nein danke....


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> boa seid ihr fies....



nö nur realistisch..... hatten wir das nicht schonma? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kvick (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gott hab ganz vergessen wie häßlich die ist...


also ich würd sie jetzt nich grad vonner Bettkante stoßen^^  aber naja..


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

Miley is so süß Miley is so süß *singt**


----------



## HamsaFighter (16. September 2009)

_*Abend,

kennt jemand Wolfteam...?

Mit freund... Hamsa!*_


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö nur realistisch..... hatten wir das nicht schonma?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja kann mich erinnern was hab ich da gesacht ah ja jeder hatt seinen eigenen geschmack^^



I love her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wer was dagegen hatt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  muhahaha xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

Kvick schrieb:


> also ich würd sie jetzt nich grad vonner Bettkante stoßen^^  aber naja..



die is pfuihh... gar nicht mein typ frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley is so süß Miley is so süß *singt**



ahhh meine ohren... ahhh


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley is so süß Miley is so süß *singt**



/sign xD


----------



## Skatero (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> boa seid ihr fies....


Ach Blade versteht das schon.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die is pfuihh... gar nicht mein typ frau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



NÄHR an Lachmann Heran gehe UNd Lauter Singe *


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ja kann mich erinnern was hab ich da gesacht ah ja jeder hatt seinen eigenen geschmack^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nen Machtblitz und du fällst auch um oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. September 2009)

appropo blah.... ich bin ma weg nacht euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ razyl du hastn problem >_< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Kvick schrieb:


> gz und so..


Apropos... das riecht doch gerade zu nach einen Test...


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

ich kann nicht gegen meine gefühle tun....ahhhhh


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley is so süß Miley is so süß *singt**



jup sie hat den sexapeal von nem chinesischen nackthund....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

ich will immer Lachsmann Schreiben anstatt Lachmann >_>


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> @ razyl du hastn problem >_<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nur weil ich die JK Reihe so mag? Pff, dann hat Blade nen größeres Problem!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur weil ich die JK Reihe so mag? Pff, dann hat Blade nen größeres Problem!



Wiesoooooooooo?


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

pass auf ich hab da grade ein gefühl....DASS ZAM UNS ALLE PWNT xD


Yeah Harry potter ??^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> pass auf ich hab da grade ein gefühl....DASS ZAM UNS ALLE PWNT xD
> 
> 
> Yeah Harry potter ??^^



zam is HARRY POTTER!!!!


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup sie hat den sexapeal von nem chinesischen nackthund....


Du übertreibst...


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wiesoooooooooo?


Lehrer schlagen.beschimpfen paranoid an miley denkt=problem xD^^


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)




----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Lehrer schlagen.beschimpfen paranoid an miley denkt=problem xD^^



Niemals ^^


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du übertreibst...



stimmt.. der hund is süsser


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> stimmt.. der hund is süsser


Nein. Aber wie Ich schon oben schrieb: Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack... Und derbe hässlich ist sie nun auch nicht


----------



## Tabuno (16. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup sie hat den sexapeal von nem chinesischen nackthund....


nichts gegen chinesische nackthunde^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0...feature=related


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> stimmt.. der hund is süsser



und da schert es mir wieder über den rücken dass der hund uns alle pwnt^^ so nu bin ich durch mit dem pwn zeugs un so


----------



## SicVenom (16. September 2009)

nabend 
schon wer das neue rammstein-video gesehen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein. Aber wie Ich schon oben schrieb: Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack... Und derbe hässlich ist sie nun auch nicht



das war Ein sehr sehr Schöner Satz 

Also ich gehe schlafen gute Nacht =)


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein. Aber wie Ich schon oben schrieb: Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack... Und derbe hässlich ist sie nun auch nicht



hab vom sexapeal geredet net ob sie hässlich is^^


@ tabuno: jo sry....


hiermit entschuldige ich mich öffentlich bei allen chinesischen nackthunden!


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> nabend
> schon wer das neue rammstein-video gesehen?
> wenn der link nicht gegen die regel verstößt  *****


Ähem, in dem Video hat man Pornoszenen, das Ding verstößt Klar gegen die Regeln!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. September 2009)

Des Video finde ich richtig kacke irgendwie...


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem, in dem Video hat man Pornoszenen, das Ding verstößt Klar gegen die Regeln!


Ich will was neues von oomph dn bin ich glücklich ^^


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Des Video finde ich richtig kacke irgendwie...


Es ist übertrieben...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. September 2009)

Chuck Norris kann WoW spielen ohne süchtig zu werden.


----------



## SicVenom (16. September 2009)

k link ist raus!
dachte wegen der fsk "abfrage" vor dem video ging es.
finde das video herbe und die musik ist irgentwie... anders


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist übertrieben...



sehen will? link need^^ oder name des lieds^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. September 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> k link ist raus!
> dachte wegen der fsk "abfrage" vor dem video ging es.
> finde das video herbe und die musik ist irgentwie... anders



Weichei^^


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Chuck Norris kann WoW spielen ohne süchtig zu werden.



das schaffe ich seit mittlerweile 3 jahren^^


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sehen will? link need^^ oder name des lieds^^


google einfach Rammstein... dann findest du es


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> google einfach Rammstein... dann findest du es



sag mir doch einfach den namen du faules stück razyl-.-


----------



## HamsaFighter (16. September 2009)

_*Abend,

werde ich Ignoiert ... O.o


Mit freund... Hamsa!*_


----------



## SicVenom (16. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Weichei^^



steh halt nicht auf ban o.ä.


----------



## Edou (16. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Chuck Norris kann WoW spielen ohne süchtig zu werden.



er kann auch mit seinen tränen aids heilen nur leider weint er nie...........



So ab ins bett schule -.-


----------



## Kvick (16. September 2009)

zu dem Video:  ist mal was anderes ^^  finds aber ganz gut von der Musik her...


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sag mir doch einfach den namen du faules stück razyl-.-


Rammstein googlen. Das VIdeo findest du nicht auf Youtube, weil es erst heute bzw. eben exklusiv enthüllt wurde auf einer ähem Pornoseite...


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> _*Abend,
> 
> werde ich Ignoiert ... O.o
> 
> ...



jup wirst du (auch dieser satz existiert nur in deinem hirn und ist net wirklich von mir net geschriebn worden)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> er kann auch mit seinen tränen aids heilen nur leider weint er nie...........



Chuck Norris kann Drogen nehmen ohne süchtig zu werden. :>


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Chuck Norris kann Drogen nehmen ohne süchtig zu werden. :>



das schaffe ich auch seit ner geraumen weile^^


----------



## Tabuno (16. September 2009)

bin off n8


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin off n8



gn8 tabuno


----------



## HamsaFighter (16. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup wirst du (auch dieser satz existiert nur in deinem hirn und ist net wirklich von mir net geschriebn worden)



_*Abend,

der Satz war mir grad zu kompliziert ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit freund... Hamsa!*_


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

So ich leg mich auch hin...


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich leg mich auch hin...



du schwein... hier gebliebn! oder du wirst 1000 grausame tode sterben!


----------



## HamsaFighter (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich leg mich auch hin...



Ihr lässt mich doch jetzt nicht Allein ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du schwein... hier gebliebn! oder du wirst 1000 grausame tode sterben!


Muss noch ne dicke news schreiben, dann bin ich weg!


----------



## SicVenom (16. September 2009)

hat oder hatte jemand zufällig biologie-lk?


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Muss noch ne dicke news schreiben, dann bin ich weg!


du schwein... hier gebliebn! oder du wirst 1000 grausame tode sterben!


----------



## Skatero (16. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin off n8


gn8



Razyl schrieb:


> So ich leg mich auch hin...


gn8


----------



## 11Raiden (16. September 2009)

Hoi Jungs und Madels!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/winkt allen Anwesenden locker zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gn8 Tabuno und Razyl


----------



## HamsaFighter (16. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du schwein... hier gebliebn! oder du wirst 1000 grausame tode sterben!



Der Satz ist nun zum 2.Mal Altmodisch WUHA! So ist der besser...:

du schwein... hier gebliebn! oder du wirst 1001 grausame tode sterben!


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Hoi Jungs und Madels!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*zurück wink*


----------



## HamsaFighter (16. September 2009)

Dieser Thread bekommt ja jede SEK antworten ;D

Muss ja net mal warten bis ich ne Antwort sehe XD


----------



## Gothic_1234 (16. September 2009)

grüße alle mal freundlich^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HamsaFighter (16. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Hoi Jungs und Madels!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. September 2009)

Glaub hab den Jeff hardy Fan mit dem zweideutige Chuck Norris Witz vertrieben^^.


----------



## HamsaFighter (16. September 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> grüße alle mal freundlich^^



Abend,

du denkst, deine Smilies halten mich auf!

Das dachtest du ... ?

Na warte, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ---> 9Smilies


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> grüße alle mal freundlich^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*zurück grüss*


----------



## HamsaFighter (16. September 2009)

_*Abend,

der Chuck Norris ... ?

Schaut euch Hierden Kampf an!

Ich wette 80% meines Geldes auf Bruce Lee ...


Mit freund... Hamsa!

PS: Den Film habe ich Angeguckt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> redet doch über Bruce Lee ;D



Schreib sogar ein Gedicht über ihn:

Bruce Lee, Bruce Lee,
Der Mann mit nem Nachnamen mit nem L vorne und 2 e.
Bruce Lee, Bruce Lee,
in deinem Vorname ist ein weiteres e,
und ich komm jetzt wegen dir in die Psychatrie, Bruce Lee.


----------



## HamsaFighter (16. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schreib sogar ein Gedicht über ihn:
> 
> Bruce Lee, Bruce Lee,
> Der Mann mit nem Nachnamen mit nem L vorne und 2 e.
> ...



Abend,

das ist ja Unerhört!

Drei Jahre Knast und Geldstrafe dazu ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bewegung!


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

So, nun aber endgültig GUTE NACHT


----------



## HamsaFighter (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, nun aber endgültig GUTE NACHT



*Abend,

nein! Du bleibst Wach!

Ansonsten versende ich dir einen Albtraum mit dem neuen Traumverbindung ... !

Los! Schlaf nicht! Das ist gegen das Gesetz!

Mit freund... Hamsa!*


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> *Abend,
> 
> nein! Du bleibst Wach!
> 
> ...



Wer hat dich denn rausgelassen?


----------



## Kvick (16. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> *Abend,
> 
> nein! Du bleibst Wach!
> 
> ...



demnächst muss man auch noch Steuern für's schlafen bezahlen xD


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2009)

Zum Abschied:

Eine der besten Werbungen für ein Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HamsaFighter (16. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Tut mir Leid, mehr Geld besitzen wir nicht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *_
​


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zum Abschied:
> 
> Eine der besten Werbungen für ein Spiel
> 
> ...



loool^^


----------



## HamsaFighter (16. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zum Abschied:
> 
> Eine der besten Werbungen für ein Spiel
> 
> ...



loool ;D


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

hier auch noch ne dolle werbung^^


----------



## HamsaFighter (16. September 2009)

Abend,

die Werbung kapier ich net O.o


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> die Werbung kapier ich net O.o



da müsstest du dich ev n bisserl in der scene bewegn^^ oder zumindest wissn was da sonst so für musik läuft^^


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2009)

sind jetzt alle tot hier?


----------



## Qonix (16. September 2009)

Hehe, das neue Video von Rammstein ist ja geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (17. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hehe, das neue Video von Rammstein ist ja geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Damit ist auch genug gesagt zu dem Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Themenwechsel


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Damit ist auch genug gesagt zu dem Video
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Och meno.

Dann hald gute Nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. September 2009)

Noch wer wach?


----------



## Sin (17. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Noch wer wach?



Der Forenaktivität nach zu urteilen, glaub ich es eher weniger.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

moin


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

Ich seh mir grad Werbung von 1992 an *-*


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich seh mir grad Werbung von 1992 an *-*



wtf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von was den? ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wtf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


SNES, ARIEL, FLIKFLAK, usw..
Sind verschiedene Werbespots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber genial <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> SNES, ARIEL, FLIKFLAK, usw..
> Sind verschiedene Werbespots
> 
> 
> ...



gibts dafür nen grund? das du dir die dinger anguckst O_o


----------



## HamsaFighter (17. September 2009)

_*Abend*_


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gibts dafür nen grund? das du dir die dinger anguckst O_o


Ich hab das Video halt eben auf ner Seite gesehen und fands toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab das Video halt eben auf ner Seite gesehen und fands toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lulz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_@ hamsa fighter nabend _


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Hi

*überlegt sich eine Roccat Kone Zu Holen am 30 oder 1 oder so*


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> *überlegt sich eine Roccat Kone Zu Holen am 30 oder 1 oder so*


Ich überlege gerade ob ich mir PES 2010 leisten kann ><


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade ob ich mir PES 2010 leisten kann ><



Wieso?


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> *überlegt sich eine Roccat Kone Zu Holen am 30 oder 1 oder so*



hi und wat?



Razyl schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade ob ich mir PES 2010 leisten kann ><



ich kanns nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HamsaFighter (17. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade ob ich mir PES 2010 leisten kann ><



_*Habe etwas tolles gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *_


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)

Corn Pops sind cool, mein Lieblingsmampf!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hi und wat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Roccat Kone Eine Maus DIE MAUS http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Mice...CAT-Kone/#crb_2


----------



## HamsaFighter (17. September 2009)

Steht keiner auf chris brown xD


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wieso?


Weil auch noch FM10, Risen, Shift, Dragon Age, Modern Warfare II, Tropico 3 und AC II als Tophits kommen... das sind schon zusammen gerechnet grob 350 Euro...



DER schrieb:


> ich kanns nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer redet denn auch mit dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





HamsaFighter schrieb:


> _*Habe etwas tolles gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ahja?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> Steht keiner auf chris brown xD



ne Nur Auf Miley


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Roccat Kone Eine Maus DIE MAUS http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Mice...CAT-Kone/#crb_2



lmao 


HamsaFighter schrieb:


> Steht keiner auf chris brown xD


nö


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Roccat Kone Eine Maus DIE MAUS http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Mice...CAT-Kone/#crb_2


Razer > Roccat.
Besonders werde ich von der Firma nichts mehr kaufen... die Maus gekauft => Mausrad kaputt, umgetauscht ==> Mausrad Kaputt, Geld zurück...
Jetzt soll das ja wieder in Ordnung sein, aber nun will ich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer redet denn auch mit dir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



niemand ich bring mich nur gerne in gespräche rein =O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Razer > Roccat.
> Besonders werde ich von der Firma nichts mehr kaufen... die Maus gekauft => Mausrad kaputt, umgetauscht ==> Mausrad Kaputt, Geld zurück...
> Jetzt soll das ja wieder in Ordnung sein, aber nun will ich nicht mehr
> 
> ...



War Wohl die 1 Serie Die das prob Hatte ^^


----------



## HamsaFighter (17. September 2009)

Miley Cirus oder so ;D?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> Miley Cirus oder so ;D?



*Klatsch ihm eine*

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> War Wohl die 1 Serie Die das prob Hatte ^^


Jap, aber nun hab ich meine Razer Lachesis mit 4000 DPI und die tuts genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-mice/razer-lachesis/


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

Welcher Wursteumel hat denn jetzt schon wieder meinen Avatar gemeldet? :O Fiese Frechheit sowas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)

Ich weiß schon warum ich kleine Pubertierende Nervbälger nicht leiden kann...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap, aber nun hab ich meine Razer Lachesis mit 4000 DPI und die tuts genauso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die sieht Hässlich aus finde ich :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Welcher Wursteumel hat denn jetzt schon wieder meinen Avatar gemeldet? :O Fiese Frechheit sowas.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich find den sehr angenem =O war bestimmt so ne spießige moralapostel >_<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich find den sehr angenem =O war bestimmt so ne spießige moralapostel >_<



Also Du?^^


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Die sieht Hässlich aus finde ich :>


Die ist Schwarz... das reicht


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Also Du?^^



mjam..mjam....vielleicht? O_o


----------



## xandy (17. September 2009)

*sing*Der HSV is so im Orsch ,der HSV is so im Orsch..lalalalal *sing*

MfG Xandy


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mjam..mjam....vielleicht? O_o



jah ich wusste es doch O_o




Razyl schrieb:


> Die ist Schwarz... das reicht



LOL O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> jah ich wusste es doch O_o



O_o vieO_olleichtO_O kaO_onn seO_Oin ...O_o


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> O_o vieO_olleichtO_O kaO_onn seO_Oin ...O_o



wO_oT


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LOL O_o


Die beste Farbe der Welt: Schwarz


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

*heul*

Das ist doch nur ein Album-Cover ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann hau ich mir halt das von BMTH rein ... "Suicide Season" ... so habt ihr davon, das ist noch hübscher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die beste Farbe der Welt: Schwarz



Quatsch, violett!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die beste Farbe der Welt: Schwarz



Emoz? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wO_oT



O_olO_omaO_Oo dO_o as iO_Ost niO_OcO_Ocht gewoO_ollt meO_oine O_otastaO_otur kaO_ockt ab O_O


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

brb mp3 player mit neuer musik bestücken O_o


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> O_olO_omaO_Oo dO_o as iO_Ost niO_OcO_Ocht gewoO_ollt meO_oine O_otastaO_otur kaO_ockt ab O_O



LO_oL DO_ou KO_orankO_oer Junge


----------



## Skatero (17. September 2009)

Nabend

<- Geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> <- Geburtstag
> 
> ...



Mein Beileid


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> <- Geburtstag
> 
> ...


gratz zum ersten zweistelligen bday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> <- Geburtstag
> 
> ...



Happy Wurstchen


----------



## HamsaFighter (17. September 2009)

Blade hat wehgetan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> Blade hat wehgetan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wat? ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Emoz? ^^


Wow, nur weil man die Farbe schwarz mag ist man ein Emo... 
Btw:
Apple <3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow, nur weil man die Farbe schwarz mag ist man ein Emo...
> Btw:
> Apple <3



Wo sind Äpfel?


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> <- Geburtstag
> 
> ...



happy birthday to you HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU HAAAAAAPPYYYYYYYYY BIRTHDAY LIEBER SKATERO HAPPY BIRTHAY TO YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wo sind Äpfel?


in deinem a.. ch lassen wir das


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> in deinem a.. ch lassen wir das



In meinem WUT LOL


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

Ihr könnt sagen was Ihr wollt, aber Ipod Touch ==> Einfach nur Top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mein Beileid


Danke



Grüne schrieb:


> gratz zum ersten zweistelligen bday
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Äh ja na klar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Trotzdem danke


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Happy Wurstchen


Danke



DER schrieb:


> happy birthday to you HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU HAAAAAAPPYYYYYYYYY BIRTHDAY LIEBER SKATERO HAPPY BIRTHAY TO YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUU


Danke


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

So - Gewalt gegen Tiere - genauso fies! Ha!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. September 2009)

ich glaub, der linke vogel wird gleich seine "chance" nutzen *fg*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> So - Gewalt gegen Tiere - genauso fies! Ha!



Was zur Hölle *MELD*


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich glaub, der linke vogel wird gleich seine "chance" nutzen *fg*





BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle *MELD*



i lulz´d hard


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich glaub, der linke vogel wird gleich seine "chance" nutzen *fg*



Ui, Gewalt gegen Tiere ... und dann auchnoch sexuelle Gewalt. Jetzt geht es rund.
Was wird noch in das Bild interpretiert? Im nächsten Post erfahren wir mehr ... (vielleicht)


----------



## HamsaFighter (17. September 2009)

Ich bekam ne geklatscht von blade


----------



## Kronas (17. September 2009)

http://anschnurbrett.de.vu/ <3
immer für lacher gut


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> i lulz´d hard



Roccat <3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> Ich bekam ne geklatscht von blade


*klatscht Nochmal Andere Wange*


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> Ich bekam ne geklatscht von blade



Kannst auch mehr haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HamsaFighter (17. September 2009)

_*Abend,

ein Thema ist eine Antwort ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Au revoir, Hamsa!*_


PS: Ab jetzt gelten nur noch Französsische Wörter ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> PS: Ab jetzt gelten nur noch Französsische Wörter ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm... wie wärs mit: NÖ


----------



## HamsaFighter (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *klatscht Nochmal Andere Wange*



Abend,

jetzt reichts!

*Öffnet Schrank, holt Axt 

WuHa!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> _*Abend,
> 
> ein Thema ist eine Antwort ...
> 
> ...



habe Ich Jetzt dein Sprach Zentrum in Mitleidenschaft Gezogen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> jetzt reichts!
> 
> ...




*2 Schwerter Ziehe*


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)

Ihr kriegt gleich beide was in Mitleidenschaft gezogen...


----------



## HamsaFighter (17. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm... wie wärs mit: NÖ



Abend,

ne lieber net


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr kriegt gleich beide was in Mitleidenschaft gezogen...


was willste da noch mehr verunstalten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was willste da noch mehr verunstalten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich find schon was... bin da hartnäckig!


----------



## HamsaFighter (17. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr kriegt gleich beide was in Mitleidenschaft gezogen...



Spielen wir nen zit spiel ;D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr kriegt gleich beide was in Mitleidenschaft gezogen...



*selor in die eier Tret*

Wen ich mir die Roccat Kaufe, habe ich den ganzen Monat kein Geld Mehr Und kann mir auch kein wow game card kaufen D:


----------



## HamsaFighter (17. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr kriegt gleich beide was in Mitleidenschaft gezogen...



Spielen wir nen zit spiel ;D


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

LAAAANGWEILIG!


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> Spielen wir nen zit spiel ;D






HamsaFighter schrieb:


> Spielen wir nen zit spiel ;D



Ich hoffe du willst jetzt nicht sagen, dass es ein Zwei Minuten Lag war...


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> LAAAANGWEILIG!



Schreib ne Kollumne! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

PARTEEEEEEY

so weiter machn


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> LAAAANGWEILIG!



*Prügelei Anfange*


----------



## HamsaFighter (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ui, Gewalt gegen Tiere ... und dann auchnoch sexuelle Gewalt. Jetzt geht es rund.
> Was wird noch in das Bild interpretiert? Im nächsten Post erfahren wir mehr ... (vielleicht)









HamsaFighter schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> jetzt reichts!
> 
> ...






BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> habe Ich Jetzt dein Sprach Zentrum in Mitleidenschaft Gezogen?






BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *2 Schwerter Ziehe*






Selor schrieb:


> Ihr kriegt gleich beide was in Mitleidenschaft gezogen...






HamsaFighter schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> ne lieber net






Selor schrieb:


> Ich find schon was... bin da hartnäckig!






HamsaFighter schrieb:


> Spielen wir nen zit spiel ;D






BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *selor in die eier Tret*
> 
> Wen ich mir die Roccat Kaufe, habe ich den ganzen Monat kein Geld Mehr Und kann mir auch kein wow game card kaufen D:



Das ist mein letzter Beitrag heute 



NACHTLE


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. September 2009)

Moin.
Bald Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## x3n0n (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> [...]Und kann mir auch kein wow game card kaufen D:


Vielleicht tut dir das mal gut...


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Schreib ne Kollumne!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Siehe: meine Sig + http://www.stevinhogametest.de/2009/09/pes...movergleich-pc/

...


----------



## Kronas (17. September 2009)

he blade: http://phpbb2.jlkfree.com/viewtopic.php?t=706


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. September 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Vielleicht tut dir das mal gut...


dann hat er noch mehr zeit, um nach miley bildern zu suchen und sie anzubeten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Vielleicht tut dir das mal gut...



naja Da ich Momentan Eh nicht Spiele is 1 Monat Pause Vllt Mal Gut =/


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Vielleicht tut dir das mal gut...



schaden würde es ihm sicher nich 


Grüne schrieb:


> dann hat er noch mehr zeit, um nach miley bildern zu suchen und sie anzubeten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eher fappen <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> eher fappeb <.<


vll ist das ja seine art des anbetens *fg*


----------



## Kronas (17. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> he blade: http://phpbb2.jlkfree.com/viewtopic.php?t=706





BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> naja Da ich Momentan Eh nicht Spiele is 1 Monat Pause Vllt Mal Gut =/


ignorier mich nicht! :O


----------



## dragon1 (17. September 2009)

OH GOTT Die Diablerie bittet zum Sterben IST DRAUSSEN!!!!!!!!!!!
*WILD MIT DEN ARMEN RUDERND DURCHS ZIMMER RENN, DANN CAPS ABSTELL*
KAUFEEEEEN, da gehen meine gsammten ersparnisse dahin )=


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. September 2009)

Juhu, bin der 999.999 Tausendste Besucher und war direkt danach sogar noch der Millionste!!! Und das 3 Mal.
Jetzt bekomm ich ein paar iPhones^^.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Siehe: meine Sig + http://www.stevinhogametest.de/2009/09/pes...movergleich-pc/
> 
> ...



Schon längst gelesen ... ich hab sogar ein Comment hingeklatscht. <.<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> schaden würde es ihm sicher nich
> 
> 
> eher fappen <.<



*mit in den Prügelei Einbeziehe*


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll ist das ja seine art des anbetens *fg*



O_o psycho therapeut inc


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *mit in den Prügelei Einbeziehe*


ist dir egtl mal aufgefallen, dass deine posts nur aus miley anbetung und lächerlichen gewaltfantasien gegen leute, die diese posts lustig finden, bestehen?


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Schon längst gelesen ... ich hab sogar ein Comment hingeklatscht. <.<


Na also... und das Parabellum Preview schaff ich erst am WE... und dann kommt JK <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *mit in den Prügelei Einbeziehe*



*blade einfach umhau*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist dir egtl mal aufgefallen, dass deine posts nur aus miley anbetung und lächerlichen gewaltfantasien gegen leute, die diese posts lustig finden, bestehen?



jap Is Kla Habe dich auch lieb xD


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na also... und das Parabellum Preview schaff ich erst am WE... und dann kommt JK <3



Naja, zur Not gibts ja noch mehr auf SG ... aber manchmal ist das zu wenig.^^


----------



## Kronas (17. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


blade benutzt ja extrem oft google bilder, ist schon in der meistgesucht liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> jap Is Kla Habe dich auch lieb xD


ne danke, lass deine liebe bei miley...


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Hm was habt Ihr Alle heute so gemacht? ^^


----------



## Skatero (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm was habt Ihr Alle heute so gemacht? ^^


Schule -.-
Extrem viel gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Geschenke bekommen
Mich auf das Wochenende gefreut


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Naja, zur Not gibts ja noch mehr auf SG ... aber manchmal ist das zu wenig.^^


Tja, ich hab dieses Demo Preview auch völlig improvisiert reingeworfen... deshalb auch keine Bilder oder so X)



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm was habt Ihr Alle heute so gemacht? ^^


Preview geschrieben, News geschrieben, und Schule... zufrieden?


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm was habt Ihr Alle heute so gemacht? ^^



ok...mhh ich hätte heute fast wenn zusammengeschlagen weil der meinte nen freund von mir hinten in die beine zu treten und ich stand daneen <.< der is ganz schnell weggelaufen
naja und ich wurde heute zu einem 20 jährigen bösen mann der ein potentieller frauen schläger und beim arzt gebühren zahlen muß typ bezeichnet <.<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schule -.-
> Extrem viel gegessen
> 
> 
> ...



na was haste den schönes bekommen? ^^


----------



## Kronas (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm was habt Ihr Alle heute so gemacht? ^^


in der schule 2x 2+ für tests abgegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schule -.-
> Extrem viel gegessen
> 
> 
> ...


Geburtstag?


----------



## Skatero (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> na was haste den schönes bekommen? ^^


Geld, Boxen (Logitech) und Schokolade



Qonix schrieb:


> Geburtstag?


Jop.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Geld, Boxen (Logitech) und Schokolade
> 
> 
> Jop.



Logitech :O Is Toll ^^


----------



## Skatero (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Logitech :O Is Toll ^^


Ich weiss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Geld, Boxen (Logitech) und Schokolade



SCHOOOOKOOOOOOOOLAAAAAAAAAAAADE!!!1111


----------



## Kronas (17. September 2009)

und weil schoki und boxen schon bewundert wurden:
Geld is toll!!!11


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich weiss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welche Boxen den?


----------



## Skatero (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Welche Boxen den?


Weiss den Namen nicht und will jetzt nicht die Verpackung oder die Anleitung suchen.^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weiss den Namen nicht und will jetzt nicht die Verpackung oder die Anleitung suchen.^^



HrHr wen silberne Sind Ach ne is ja .... Speed link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und weil schoki und boxen schon bewundert wurden:
> Geld is toll!!!11



Sogar besser als das Andere. Weil von Geld kann man sich Frauen kaufen, die sich mit Schokolade einreiben und Du darfst es ihnen dann auf den Boxen vom Körper lecken. :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Sogar besser als das Andere. Weil von Geld kann man sich Frauen kaufen, die sich mit Schokolade einreiben und Du darfst es ihnen dann auf den Boxen vom Körper lecken. :O



so hab ich das ganze noch gar nicht gesehen..mh ok dann eben

GEEEEEEEEEEEEHEEEEEEEEEELD!!!!111


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

RoccaTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT<3


----------



## Skatero (17. September 2009)

Die South Park Folge mit den Fishsticks ist einfach genial.

"Do you like fishsticks?"


----------



## Kronas (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Sogar besser als das Andere. Weil von Geld kann man sich Frauen kaufen, die sich mit Schokolade einreiben und Du darfst es ihnen dann auf den Boxen vom Körper lecken. :O


und dann schieben die frauen die boxen in ihre... 







...praktische boxentragetasche, die man gegen GELD kaufen kann!!


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und dann schieben die frauen die boxen in ihre...
> ...praktische boxentragetasche, die man gegen GELD kaufen kann!!



PERFEKT! Geld > alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und dann schieben die frauen die boxen in ihre...
> ...praktische boxentragetasche, die man gegen GELD kaufen kann!!



aber aber für ihre praktische boxentragetasche brauchen sie doch noch eine praktische boxentragetaschetragetasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> PERFEKT! Geld > alles.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Roccat > Geld


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Roccat > Geld



kleine ed hardy gaylords niederbrüllen > all


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Roccat > Geld



1. was ist "roccat"
und 2. Das kann man sich bestimmt für Geld kaufen

Schlussfolgerung: Geld > all


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> 1. was ist "roccat"
> und 2. Das kann man sich bestimmt für Geld kaufen
> 
> Schlussfolgerung: Geld > all



Roccat Kone Gaming Maus Mit realen 3200 dpi


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

Roccat = Hersteller von Mäusen, Tastaturen, Headsets zu sehr teuren Preisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wort zum Sonntag:
Verkaufe Grüne Brille:
Handzahm, sehr treu, stubenrein. Manchmal etwas sehr ironisch und voller Sarkasmus, aber man kann darüber hinweg sehen.
Kosten: 899,99 €


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Roccat Kone Gaming Maus Mit realen 3200 dpi



wooooow wirklich 3200 dpi? woooooow unglaublich .....


----------



## Bloodletting (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wooooow wirklich 3200 dpi? woooooow unglaublich .....



Ich hab meine G9, das passt.

Steht Logitech drauf = Wooooaaaaahhh keine andere mehr!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Roccat = Hersteller von Mäusen, Tastaturen, Headsets zu sehr teuren Preisen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Krieg ich dafür die 899 euro zu weil sonst nimmt den ja keiner >_>


----------



## Skatero (17. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Roccat = Hersteller von Mäusen, Tastaturen, Headsets zu sehr teuren Preisen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ein bisschen teuer für eine grüne Brille. 
Achja Razyl mach doch ein Blogeintrag über 3D am PC.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Roccat = Hersteller von Mäusen, Tastaturen, Headsets zu sehr teuren Preisen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



für 8,99 € gerne


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Krieg ich dafür die 899 euro zu weil sonst nimmt den ja keiner >_>


Nein, ich würde Brille sofort für 899 nehmen =o



Skatero schrieb:


> Ein bisschen teuer für eine grüne Brille.
> Achja Razyl mach doch ein Blogeintrag über 3D am PC.^^


Skatero, auf meinen Blog gibts ne tolle Funktion, dort kann man sich registrieren und selber die Blogs schreiben. Ist das nicht toll? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sorry, aber ich für die nächsten Wochen erstmal ausgelastet... eventuell irgendwann um die Weihnachtszeit, aber da müsste ich mich erst einlesen etc... das kann noch dauern


----------



## Lurock (17. September 2009)

Möpse!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, ich würde Brille sofort für 899 nehmen =o
> 
> 
> Skatero, auf meinen Blog gibts ne tolle Funktion, dort kann man sich registrieren und selber die Blogs schreiben. Ist das nicht toll?
> ...



O_o Warte Zeiten Bei dem razyl LOL Wolen Nummer ziehen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Möpse!



juhu


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> juhu



Pfui Wen dan Boobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. September 2009)

bin ma weg nacht euch allen \m/ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ blade beides gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> O_o Warte Zeiten Bei dem razyl LOL Wolen Nummer ziehen?


Wieso Wartezeiten? Ich bin nur gerade ausgelastet, da ich derzeit einige Spiele anteste bzw. teste.
Das hat rein gar nichts mit Wartezeiten zu tun, da ich die Blogs selber schreibe oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso Wartezeiten? Ich bin nur gerade ausgelastet, da ich derzeit einige Spiele anteste bzw. teste.
> Das hat rein gar nichts mit Wartezeiten zu tun, da ich die Blogs selber schreibe oO



ich machte doch nur spaß =(


----------



## Skatero (17. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso Wartezeiten? Ich bin nur gerade ausgelastet, da ich derzeit einige Spiele anteste bzw. teste.
> Das hat rein gar nichts mit Wartezeiten zu tun, da ich die Blogs selber schreibe oO


Ich weiss falsches Zitat, aber egal.
Es spielt ja keine Rolle, ob ich es dir hier oder dort sage.^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. September 2009)

naja Egal Nacht ich Gehe Schlafen ^^

Ich Bin der Wurstfach Bin der Wurstfach Bin der Wurstfach Verkäuferin


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich weiss falsches Zitat, aber egal.
> Es spielt ja keine Rolle, ob ich es dir hier oder dort sage.^^


Jojo, ich schreibs mir mal auf die Liste...
Langsam wird die voll X)
Naja, ich bin mal schlafen, gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> naja Egal Nacht ich Gehe Schlafen ^^
> 
> Ich Bin der Wurstfach Bin der Wurstfach Bin der Wurstfach Verkäuferin


n8



Razyl schrieb:


> Jojo, ich schreibs mir mal auf die Liste...
> Langsam wird die voll X)
> Naja, ich bin mal schlafen, gute nacht
> 
> ...


gn8


----------



## Zonalar (17. September 2009)

Einen Chilligen Abend wünsche ich euch allen. Ich mache gleichmal den Einstieg mit diesem Vid^^ Passt doch voll zum diesen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Einen Chilligen Abend wünsche ich euch allen. Ich mache gleichmal den Einstieg mit diesem Vid^^ Passt doch voll zum diesen Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Goiles Dingens!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EAT THIS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbO6aKayNIA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

ARRRRRRRRRR ahou ihr süßwasser matrosen


----------



## Kronas (18. September 2009)

ich brauche eure patentiere hilfe :O
ich habe mir grade erfolgreich winamp + ein theme das mir gefällt geladen und möchte fragen, ob jemand weiß, ob ich nur die kleine kugel im vordergrund haben kann ohne die beiden boxen, bzw. die boxen skalieren kann :O



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: hat sich erledigt, einfach auf die punkte oben rechts drücken :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. September 2009)

Moin alle.


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

"Talk like a Pirate Day" = ein weiterer Sinnloser "Feier"tag auf dieser Welt...
btw: Guten Abend


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2009)

so seit seit juli wow pause. jetzt muss ich nur noch die gamecard eintippen um es zu beenden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Talk like a Pirate Day" = ein weiterer Sinnloser "Feier"tag auf dieser Welt...
> btw: Guten Abend



ARR das is doch ne geniale idee matrose ARRRR bierbierbierbier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ARR das is doch ne geniale idee matrose ARRRR bierbierbierbier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der perfekte Beweis...


----------



## Kronas (18. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so seit seit juli wow pause. jetzt muss ich nur noch die gamecard eintippen um es zu beenden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


welcher server?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. September 2009)

Piraten:
Leute die fürher massenweise auf nem Schiff an Skorbut umgekiptp sind.
Ähnliche Wörter: Mövenfutter.


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> welcher server?


eredar natürlich aber ich weiß nicht ob ich sie heute noch eingebe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> eredar natürlich aber ich weiß nicht ob ich sie heute noch eingebe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Suchti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der perfekte Beweis...


ARRRR du bist doch nur neidisch püüh ARRR



Tabuno schrieb:


> eredar natürlich aber ich weiß nicht ob ich sie heute noch eingebe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


uhh uhh ich hab auch auf eredar gespielt...horde oder allianz?


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ARRRR du bist doch nur neidisch püüh ARRR


Auf so einen Quatsch? Öhem, nein sicherlich nicht...


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> uhh uhh ich hab auch auf eredar gespielt...horde oder allianz?


horde


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auf so einen Quatsch? Öhem, nein sicherlich nicht...



meeeeh =/ dann eben nich








bierbierbierbierbierbier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. September 2009)

Definition WoW:
World of Warcraft, weitläufig als WoW bzw ""Wow! Wie schnell ein Leben den Bach runtergehen kann!" bekannt, ist ein MMORPG von Blizzard, das unter dem Motto "Wie können wir die Marke Warcraft noch weiter ausschlachten?" entstand, als Blizzard auch endlich auf den MMORPG-Wagon aufsteigen wollte. Es hat nun bereits 12.000.000 Abonnenten, was für viele Atheisten als Argument für die Nichtexistenz eines Gottes dient. Es ist derzeit das erfolgreichste/größte der vielen Spiele, in denen es darum geht, dass übergewichtige, abgestürzte Existenzen (und mit abgestürzte Existenzen meint der Ersteller des Artikels NOCH schlimmer abgestürzt als das typische französische Flugzeug!) virtuelle Drachen töten um Erfahrung und Items zu erhalten. Diese Items dienen dann in der Regel dazu, noch größere virtuelle Drachen zu töten. Einmal in diesem Kreislauf gefangen, verbringen WoW-Spieler den gesamten Tag damit, zuhause im Hotel-Mama vor dem PC zu sitzen und sich Tränke und Reperaturkosten zu farmen. 
Quellen: Stupidedia.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> horde



sagt dir doomhammér was?


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

Hm, komisch...
Schon über 100 Klicks auf meine HoN Preview oO 
Dabei ist das Spiel so öhem mittelmaß


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sagt dir doomhammér was?


untoter priest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> untoter priest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so hieß mein taurenkrieger


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so hieß mein taurenkrieger


schade, aber mir kommt der name sehr bekannt vor^^


----------



## Kronas (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so hieß mein taurenkrieger


mit solchen namen überlebst du auf rp servern 2 tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. September 2009)

Ihr habt jetzt genug über WoW die Entdeckerzone geredet.


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ihr habt jetzt genug über WoW die Entdeckerzone geredet.


tja ich bring hier halt die themen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> tja ich bring hier halt die themen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Parabellum...


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mit solchen namen überlebst du auf rp servern 2 tage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



noja mein wow wissen war damals nich ganz so ausgeprägt =/ brauchte halt schnell nen namen und hab  dann überlegt mhh cooler name ähh ähh ahh irgendwas mit doom oder dark ja genau...mhh und jetzt noch was *auf lvl 1 tauren krieger guck* ahh der trägt ja nen hammer =O jetzt hab ich´s doomhammer...naja den gabs schon deswegen doomhammér


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Parabellum...


was willst du mit der parabellumpistole?


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> was willst du mit der parabellumpistole?


Pistole ist gut... 
denn um Waffen geht es in dem Spiel, wo die Levels deutlich besser sind als im angestaubten CS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pistole ist gut...
> denn um Waffen geht es in dem Spiel, wo die Levels deutlich besser sind als im angestaubten CS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


welches spiel?


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> welches spiel?


*kopf--->tisch*
Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *kopf--->tisch*
> Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen


ich kenn kein spiel wo man eine parabellumpistole hat :>
und lachmann kennste Tebbi?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. September 2009)

Ne typischer Killerspieler Tastatur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und lachmann kennste Tebbi?



mhh is der char schon älter? ich spiel schon seit ca 3-4 monaten nichmehr...


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich kenn kein spiel wo man eine parabellumpistole hat :>


Ich rede auch nicht von einer parabellum Pistole sondern vom Spiel Parabellum - oh man *an den Kopf fass*


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ne typischer Killerspieler Tastatur:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sux0r lamer d00d xDDD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh is der char schon älter? ich spiel schon seit ca 3-4 monaten nichmehr...


Mit der Hilfe Gottes hat er es geschafft, meine Brüder!


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh is der char schon älter? ich spiel schon seit ca 3-4 monaten nichmehr...


ich hab im juli aufgehört davor aktiv gespielt


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mit der Hilfe Gottes hat er es geschafft, meine Brüder!



naja zu dem zeitounkt war das spiel für mich langweilig,viele freunde haben aufgehört,die leute in der gilde hohlköppe und zu teuer...brauch das geld fürwichtigers....







bierbierbierbierbierbier

vllt fang ich zu cataclysm wieder an ma guckn


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> brauch das geld fürwichtigers....


Kauf dir Drogen oder was, aber fang net wieder WoW an^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab im juli aufgehört davor aktiv gespielt



mhh tebbi sagt mir nix sry =/


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kauf dir Drogen oder was, aber fang net wieder WoW an^^.



BIERBIERBIERBIERMETALCD´SBIERBIERBIERFLEISCHBIERBIERMETALKONZERTEBIERBIER


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh tebbi sagt mir nix sry =/


und das obwohl ich schon seit classic spiele und der beliebteste priest und gildenhopper auf dem server bin?


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und das obwohl ich schon seit classic spiele und der beliebteste priest und gildenhopper auf dem server bin?



mhhh mhh waren vllt ma in nem raid oder so...k.p...doomhammér gabs seit mitte bc und davor halt noch etliche chars =O wurde 1 ma gehaxx0rt und durfte dann nochma vonneu anfangen da mir nicht bewusst war das man chars wiederherstellen kann -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> BIERBIERBIERBIERMETALCD´SBIERBIERBIERFLEISCHBIERBIERMETALKONZERTEBIERBIER



ARRRR!


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhhh mhh waren vllt ma in nem raid oder so...k.p...doomhammér gabs seit mitte bc und davor halt noch etliche chars =O wurde 1 ma gehaxx0rt und durfte dann nochma vonneu anfangen da mir nicht bewusst war das man chars wiederherstellen kann -.-


wir waren glaub ich mal in nem 25er naxx raid aber kp^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. September 2009)

Wieviel DPS hat Lachman gemacht?
Immer versucht auf genau 666 zu kommen ne?


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> ARRRR!



ARRRRR matrose auf zu bier und ru(h)m


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wir waren glaub ich mal in nem 25er naxx raid aber kp^^



jop kann sein....ich war nie für meine raid künste bekannt eher für das systematische abschlachten von lvl 35 in schlingi tal 


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wieviel DPS hat Lachman gemacht?
> Immer versucht auf genau 666 zu kommen ne?



meine dps lag immer so bei 2,4k .....666 war bestimt auch mal dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. September 2009)

Wie viel DPS macht ihr eigentlich so in RL?


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie viel DPS macht ihr eigentlich so in RL?



bei kleinen ed hardy schwuchteln OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!111


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie viel DPS macht ihr eigentlich so in RL?


also durchschnittlicher onehit, egal welcher gegner.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> also durchschnittlicher onehit, egal welcher gegner.


Glaub mir, gegen solche tödliche Hässlichkeit kann man was tun.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Hoi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/winkt allen locker lässig zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Glaub mir, gegen solche tödliche Hässlichkeit kann man was tun.



wat?

hi raiden


----------



## Naho (18. September 2009)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> also durchschnittlicher onehit, egal welcher gegner.


RL =/= Traum


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> RL =/= Traum



zerstör doch nicht seine träume =O


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

"Und natürlich wird sich auch die Redaktion in Zweifelsfällen an den jeweiligen Experten wenden. Es ist auch vorstellbar, dass wir unsere Experten einmal auf passende Events mitnehmen oder einen Termin bei einem Hersteller ermöglichen."
=O


----------



## Naho (18. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Und natürlich wird sich auch die Redaktion in Zweifelsfällen an den jeweiligen Experten wenden. Es ist auch vorstellbar, dass wir unsere Experten einmal auf passende Events mitnehmen oder einen Termin bei einem Hersteller ermöglichen."
> =O


?


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> ?


Tja, meine geheime Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein Quatsch, GamersGlobal.de sucht Experten für verschiedene Bereiche und wenn meine Bewerbung klappt, wäre sowas schon der Hammer...
Spieleredakteur ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, meine geheime Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh noez redakteur razyl


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh noez redakteur razyl


Pff :<
Hm;
"Nomad sollte ein auf Squads basierendes science-fiction-Spiel werden. Vor zehn Jahren überlegte sich Blizzard, nachdem das Spiel bereits einiges an Entwicklungsarbeit gekostet hatte: „Ist dies wirklich das Spiel, an dem wir arbeiten wollen?“ und kam zur Einsicht, lieber etwas anderes entwickeln zu wollen. Und zwar ein MMO: World of Warcraft."
Verdammt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff :<
> Hm;
> "Nomad sollte ein auf Squads basierendes science-fiction-Spiel werden. Vor zehn Jahren überlegte sich Blizzard, nachdem das Spiel bereits einiges an Entwicklungsarbeit gekostet hatte: „Ist dies wirklich das Spiel, an dem wir arbeiten wollen?" und kam zur Einsicht, lieber etwas anderes entwickeln zu wollen. Und zwar ein MMO: World of Warcraft."
> Verdammt!



 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


Nomad > WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nomad > WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 bier > all ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bier > all ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

\o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alki
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur an piraten tagen und auf konzerten vllt noch auf partys und bei freunden und zuhause... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nur an piraten tagen und auf konzerten vllt noch auf partys und bei freunden und zuhause...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DER Lachmann ist also Dauer besoffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> \o/


auch du, brutus?


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> auch du, brutus?


Hm?


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> DER Lachmann ist also Dauer besoffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



njoa....vllt =/ ich würds gern aber das geld fehlt =/



Kronas schrieb:


> auch du, brutus?



i ol´d hard xDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Kronas (18. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm?


“Et tu, Brute?” – Auch du, Brutus?
Diese Frage richtete Caesar bei seiner Ermordung an Marcus Brutus auf griechisch (Sueton, Vita divi Julii 82,2).

und das jetzt extrem um die ecke gedacht auf miley cyrus bezogen meint, dass du jetzt wie blade zum miley cyrus fanboy wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> "Et tu, Brute?" – Auch du, Brutus?
> Diese Frage richtete Caesar bei seiner Ermordung an Marcus Brutus auf griechisch (Sueton, Vita divi Julii 82,2).
> 
> und das jetzt extrem um die ecke gedacht auf miley cyrus bezogen meint, dass du jetzt wie blade zum miley cyrus fanboy wirst
> ...



also ich hab ja gedacht sowas wüßte razyl  das weiß ja sogar ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> “Et tu, Brute?” – Auch du, Brutus?
> Diese Frage richtete Caesar bei seiner Ermordung an Marcus Brutus auf griechisch (Sueton, Vita divi Julii 82,2).
> 
> und das jetzt extrem um die ecke gedacht auf miley cyrus bezogen meint, dass du jetzt wie blade zum miley cyrus fanboy wirst
> ...


Sagmal, wie oft soll ich es eigentlich noch wiederholen? Ich mag Ihre Lieder, mehr nicht oO
Ich bin nicht wie Herr Blade (Btw: verkaufe den für 0,99€) der alle 2 Minuten mit Roten Herzen um den Augen herumläuft und nur noch Miley schreit. Ich mag nur Ihre Lieder, nicht sie selbst.


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> also ich hab ja gedacht sowas wüßte razyl  das weiß ja sogar ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich interessiere mich für die Antike, insbesondere für das römische Reich nicht und von daher merke ich mir auch solche Sachen nicht... aber hab das schon mal gehört, irgendwo.. aber wie gesagt: kein interesse dafür da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Herr Blade (Btw: verkaufe den für 0,99€)



0,39 € der is sicher nichma stubenrein =O


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. September 2009)

Sowas ist Allgemeinwissen -.-

Schrecklich, das man das nicht weiß!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sowas ist Allgemeinwissen -.-
> 
> Schrecklich, das man das nicht weiß!



echtma!!! schande über dein haupt razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sowas ist Allgemeinwissen -.-
> 
> Schrecklich, das man das nicht weiß!


Ohh, Herr Student, möchtest du mir noch gleich andere Sachen an den Kopf werden, wenn du schon mal dabei bist.
Aber hey, du weißt sicherlich alles "Allgemeinwissen" dieser Welt, also leg mal los. Mich interessiert es nunmal nicht, ergo unwichtig, ergo nicht abrufbar. Pech, ende, Aus. 
Man kann sovieles als Allgemeinwissen abstempeln...


----------



## Scrätcher (18. September 2009)

Nabend zusammen!

Und hey hey hey! Selor die alte abgetakelte Fregatte ist ja auch hier hallo!^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

nabend


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ohh, Herr Student, möchtest du mir noch gleich andere Sachen an den Kopf werden, wenn du schon mal dabei bist.
> Aber hey, du weißt sicherlich alles "Allgemeinwissen" dieser Welt, also leg mal los. Mich interessiert es nunmal nicht, ergo unwichtig, ergo nicht abrufbar. Pech, ende, Aus.
> Man kann sovieles als Allgemeinwissen abstempeln...



Da hab ich wohl einen wunden Punkt getroffen, mhm?

EY! Ich bin keine Fregatte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> EY! Ich bin keine Fregatte!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HA! Also gibst du abgetakelt zu?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Da hab ich wohl einen wunden Punkt getroffen, mhm?


Nö, nur dass man zu Allgemeinwissen soviel zu tun kann, wie der Mensch lustig ist...
Und wie ich bereits oben schrieb: Kein Interesse, keine Wichtige Info für mich...


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> HA! Also gibst du abgetakelt zu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich könnte den Rumpf mal anständig überholen lassen... die Farbe blättert ab aber sonst... NEIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

ich less grad der letzte wäcjhter =O is ganz gut aber irgendwie hatt man da das gefühl das der autor nicht viel von warcraft weiß O_o


----------



## Scrätcher (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich less grad der letzte wäcjhter =O is ganz gut aber irgendwie hatt man da das gefühl das der autor nicht viel von warcraft weiß O_o



solange die Trolle nicht für die Allianz kämpfen gehts ja noch!^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> solange die Trolle nicht für die Allianz kämpfen gehts ja noch!^^



nö.....noch nicht <.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

Konsolen MMO für Xbox 360, PS3 und vllt. Nintendo Wii ist in Mache \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Konsolen MMO für Xbox 360, PS3 und vllt. Nintendo Wii ist in Mache \o/



O_o lmao =O


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

pff buch ausgelesen grade mal 333 seiten -.- 2 stunden pah ...und dafür geb ich geld aus =(


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> O_o lmao =O


http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/10522


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/10522



O_o ein mmo fürdie konsole =O wow für die xbox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. September 2009)

hi @ all^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. September 2009)

Hi, is Jeff jetzt schon im Knast?^^.


----------



## Edou (18. September 2009)

kp...ich hoffe doch nicht.


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> O_o ein mmo fürdie konsole =O wow für die xbox
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WoW? Not, aber vielleicht HDRO? Hm, wäre nice...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. September 2009)

Bisher ist er noch net eingebuchtet...^^


----------



## Edou (18. September 2009)

Jaja Lasst den jeff nur auch wenn er fehler macht aber jede rnmmt von denen drogen john cena=körper bau ohne ne substanz nicht wirklich so möglich genau wie triple H
Rey mysterio auch.....auch nen 30tage bann.....selbst punk nimmt drogen da wtte ich drauf auch wenn er immer sagt dass tut er nicht!!!
Ich bleibe dabei hardy ist und bleibt mein absolutr lieblings wresler zusammen mit dem undertaker....


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hi @ all^^



hiho *hust* great kahli > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Razyl schrieb:


> WoW? Not, aber vielleicht HDRO? Hm, wäre nice...



mhh wär sicher ma was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. September 2009)

Fast alle von denen nehmen was^^. Randy Orton muss man mal 2003 und heute vergleichen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

das is ma ein richtiger metal nachtschwärmer hier gehts um wrestling bier und piraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hiho *hust* great kahli > all
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




khali>pwnt ich selbst...


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> khali>pwnt ich selbst...



O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Edou (18. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Fast alle von denen nehmen was^^. Randy Orton muss man mal 2003 und heute vergleichen...



Randy orton is ja so oder so so häßlich xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. September 2009)

Khali< 100 Hornswoggles aufeinander gestapelt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Khali< 100 Hornswoggles aufeinander gestapelt.



mhh mhh....khalis körperbau sieht eher aus wie 100 hornswoogle aufeinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Khali< 100 Hornswoggles aufeinander gestapelt.



Hornswoggle wasn dass xD
hab zwar mal di ansager sagen hören der soll in den ring kommen aber gesehn hab ich den nie xD


So bin nu wieder OFF

Hardy ist unschuldig

/flame me

nu geh ich schlafen und ich werde beruhigt schlafen da eure hardy flames mich ein scheiß interresiern xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Hornswoggle wasn dass xD
> hab zwar mal di ansager sagen hören der soll in den ring kommen aber gesehn hab ich den nie xD


Hättest die letzten ca. 100 Raw folgen gucken müssen. Da durfte Swoggle 100 mal Chavo besiegen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Hornswoggle wasn dass xD
> hab zwar mal di ansager sagen hören der soll in den ring kommen aber gesehn hab ich den nie xD



is son kleinwüchsiger...der "bimbo" von finlay oder so....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. September 2009)

Der coolste war immer noch der Boogeyman.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

nja bin ma weg früh raus müssen und so .... -.- erst um halb 12 mcfit und danach dann direkt zu der gebuerstags party von nem freund das bedeutet
BIERBESCHISSENEMUSIKBIERBIERFLEISCHHOPPERGANGSTADEPPENBIERBIERBIERBIERFLEISCH MIT NEM KUMPEL ÜBER METAL PHILOSOPHIEREN BIERBIERFLEISCH VLLT NEN HOPPER AUF DER PARTY VERMÖBELN WENN MIR DA WER DOOF KOMMT (UND DAS GLAUB ICH AUCH) BIERBIERBIERBIERFLEISCHSCHLAFEN BIERBIERBIER NACH HAUSE SCHLAFEN BIERBIER


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2009)

weiß jemand ob es schon die zeppelinverbindung zwischen og und tb gibt?


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob es schon die zeppelinverbindung zwischen og und tb gibt?


Keine Ahnung und wenn:
Lauf Lieber!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2009)

http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/10515
mal so reinwerf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/10515
> mal so reinwerf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal gucken wie er das findet, bin gespannt auf die Reaktion von Kotick ^^


----------



## Tabuno (19. September 2009)

bin mal off, n8 euch allen


----------



## Ol@f (19. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob es schon die zeppelinverbindung zwischen og und tb gibt?


jo gibbet.


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (19. September 2009)

hi,fpühlt ihr euch cool?


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

Abend,

der Hamsi ist da.


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (19. September 2009)

hi,wie gehts


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

Ganz gut und dir ;P

wir sind wohl alleine?


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (19. September 2009)

mir gehts gut,jo^^


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

mir auch

wie ich sehe in sf on^^


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (19. September 2009)

ja,greife dic jetzt an,wuhahaha


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

mist fast gewonnen


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (19. September 2009)

hehe,hast verloren,jetzt bin ich aber dran^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

Warte kurz, ich besorg mir schnell ne kette


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (19. September 2009)

jaja.

ich besirg mir jetzt ne neue trophähe^^


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

Ja ich weiß auch welche...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (19. September 2009)

nein eher das


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. September 2009)

Nabend


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

Bilal schrieb:


> nein eher das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Abend,

das ist ne Beleidigung ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, war nur ein Joke ... !

Keiner da???

ne witz


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

Skatero, na was geht^^


sry doppelpost


----------



## Skatero (19. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> Skatero, na was geht^^


Hmm. kA. Hatte gerade Party und bin naja noch nicht ganz nüchtern. Egal. Nichts mehr los. Vielleicht noch ein  bisschen LoL. (League of Legends)


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

Bloodletting schreib ein Beitrag oder du wirst elende 1000Tage sterben ... wuhaaa


----------



## Sin (19. September 2009)

Der letzte macht bitte das Licht aus. Ihr vergesst das immer.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. September 2009)

*licht ausmach* gn8 zsm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohne Licht ist es so dunkel... Ich mag Licht

Aber zum Glück hab ich ne Nachtischlampe für euch aufgestellt.

*aufstell*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. September 2009)

Was geht heute war ja Defqon One AUSTRALIEN

Und ich habe nochwas für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2009)

Ich hab deinen neuen Superstar Blade:


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab deinen neuen Superstar Blade:



Bleib mir weg mit dem Hässlichen Affen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MILEY <3


----------



## Skatero (19. September 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bleib mir weg mit dem Hässlichen Affen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Komm, gibts doch zu: Du stehst auf ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend Skatero


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend



Abend ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. September 2009)

Moin


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

_*Abend, 

endlich wieder 21:00Uhr ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit freund... Hamsa!
*_
Edit: Seit Ihr Larm!_*
*_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsrSj-poKgs
Geilstes Lied ever, heute schon mind. 40 mal angehört^^.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. September 2009)

Selber lahm >_> Btw Huhu ihr beiden ^^


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsrSj-poKgs
> Geilstes Lied ever, heute schon mind. 40 mal angehört^^.


*
Abend,

tut mir Leid ... 

Meine Boxen sind kaputt!


Wuha! 

Mit freund... Hamsa!*


----------



## Tabuno (19. September 2009)

warum musst du immer fett schreiben? warum schreibst du immer mit... schreib doch gleich mfg


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. September 2009)

Defqon one <3

Hier The ANTHEM von Defqon one Australien


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> warum musst du immer fett schreiben? warum schreibst du immer mit... schreib doch gleich mfg


Lass ihn doch oO


----------



## Tabuno (19. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch oO


*nein*


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> *nein*


Wieso denn nicht? Ich denke nicht, dass du Ihn irgendwie daran hindern kannst...


----------



## Tabuno (19. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht? Ich denke nicht, dass du Ihn irgendwie daran hindern kannst...


weil ich das nicht mag, als normaler poster muss man ja nicht irgendwie heraus stechen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht? Ich denke nicht, dass du Ihn irgendwie daran hindern kannst...



wetten wir es GÄBE Wege ^^


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

_*Abend,

ich bin halt ein Typ, der immer Fett & Kursiv schreibt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit freund... Hamsa!*_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> _*Abend,
> 
> ich bin halt ein Typ, der immer Fett & Kursiv schreibt ...
> 
> ...



Ohman >_>


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

_*Abend,

schaut euch das Hier an!


Mit freund... Hamsa!*_

_PS: So lockt man Aufrufe ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> weil ich das nicht mag, als normaler poster muss man ja nicht irgendwie heraus stechen.


Wieso nicht? oO Falathrim schreibt schon fast immer _kursiv_ und die Sachen sind nun mal da zum gebrauchen... aber hey, was der große Tabuno nicht mag, darf nicht sein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? oO Falathrim schreibt schon fast immer _kursiv_ und die Sachen sind nun mal da zum gebrauchen... aber hey, was der große Tabuno nicht mag, darf nicht sein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Sachen sind dazu da um wichtige Stichwörter zu markieren...


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

Abend,

ich bekam mal in einem Forum 97 Proteste per PN, nur weil ich immer _Kursiv_ und *Fett* geschrieben hab ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mit freund... Hamsa!


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Die Sachen sind dazu da um wichtige Stichwörter zu markieren...


Und zum normalen Gebrauch... genauso die Farben etc...
Sorry, aber das ist ein totaler Bullshit den du laberst, jeder kann hier schreiben wie er will. Reporte ihn doch, durch kommen wird es sicherlich nicht


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

*Abend,

schon glatte **24 Aufrufe ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit freund... Hamsa!*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? oO Falathrim schreibt schon fast immer _kursiv_ und die Sachen sind nun mal da zum gebrauchen... aber hey, was der große Tabuno nicht mag, darf nicht sein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hüstel* Großer Tabuno *hüstel*


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und zum normalen Gebrauch... genauso die Farben etc...
> Sorry, aber das ist ein totaler Bullshit den du laberst, jeder kann hier schreiben wie er will. Reporte ihn doch, durch kommen wird es sicherlich nicht



_*Abend,

ich bin der Superstar in der Diskussion ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit freund... Hamsa!*_


----------



## riesentrolli (19. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> ich bekam mal in einem Forum 97 Proteste per PN, nur weil ich immer _Kursiv_ und *Fett* geschrieben hab ...
> 
> ...


is ja auch ganz schön dämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> _*Abend,
> 
> ich bin der Superstar in der Diskussion ...
> 
> ...


_*
Abend,

ich könnte mich mit dem Fett & Kursiv schwer Abgewöhnen, aber ich hasse "Verdana" ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *_

Mit freund... Hamsa!


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> _*
> Abend,
> 
> ich könnte mich mit dem Fett & Kursiv schwer Abgewöhnen, aber ich hasse "Verdana" ...
> ...


Schreib halt einfach wie dir es gefällt...
Und wenn du es noch bunt oder what ever machst...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> _*
> Abend,
> 
> ich könnte mich mit dem Fett & Kursiv schwer Abgewöhnen, aber ich hasse "Verdana" ...
> ...


wieso Hasst du es den? ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schreib halt einfach wie dir es gefällt...
> Und wenn du es noch bunt oder what ever machst...



Aber Bitte nicht Augenkrebs Bunt D:


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> _*Abend,
> 
> ich bin der Superstar in der Diskussion ...
> 
> ...


hier waren auch schon rechte schweizer und miley verrückte der mittelpunkt...


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hier waren auch schon rechte schweizer und miley verrückte der mittelpunkt...


Nicht zu vergessen Nothing äh Nuffing!


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

_*Abend,

klick mal Hier und Da und Hier und Dort ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit freund... Hamsa!

*_


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> _*Abend,
> 
> klick mal Hier und Da und Hier und Dort ...
> 
> ...


hmmm.... nö


----------



## riesentrolli (19. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> _*Abend,
> 
> klick mal Hier und Da und Hier und Dort ...
> 
> ...


nö


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schreib halt einfach wie dir es gefällt...
> Und wenn du es noch bunt oder what ever machst...



*Abend,

das ist sehr Lieb von dir ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Psst... mein Rechtsanwalt!

Mit freund... Hamsa!*


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. September 2009)

waaah zu bunt  ^^

ich hab nu erstma Red Faction Guerilla durchgespielt ;D


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> *Abend,
> 
> das ist sehr Lieb von dir ...
> 
> ...



Das brennt in den Augen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ich hab nu erstma Red Faction Guerilla durchgespielt ;D


Ist es gut?


----------



## riesentrolli (19. September 2009)

hab ich schon erwähnt dass ich z zt n absolutes lieblibgslieb hab?

*Alarmsignal - Was wäre wenn?*

Was wäre wenn?
sich die Erde nur noch einmal drehen würde
Was wäre wenn?

Was wäre wenn?
sie zerbrechen würde unter ihrer Würde
Was wäre wenn?

Wenn schwarze Wolken die Sonnenstrahlen ersticken
und alle Uhren der Welt im Untergang verticken

Was wäre wenn? (2x)

Es wär mir alles Scheißegal
solange du nur bei mir bist
meine Hand hälst und mich spür'n lässt
das ich nicht alleine bin!

Es wär mir alles Scheißegal
solange ich dich dabei seh
dich in die Arme schließen kann
wenn ich von dieser Erde geh!

Es wär mir alles Scheißegal
solange ich dich dabei seh
dich in die Arme schließen kann
wenn die Erde untergeht!

Was wäre wenn?
das Erdenlicht für alle Zeit erlicht
Was wäre wenn?

Wenn Rauch und Staub , sich still und heimlich in Lugenflügel frisst
Was wäre wenn?

Wenn Berge brechen und in Täler fallen
Wenn Meere überlaufen und aufeinander knallen

Was wäre wenn? (2x)

Es wär mir alles Scheißegal
solange du nur bei mir bist
meine Hand hälst und mich spür'n lässt
das ich nicht alleine bin!

Es wär mir alles Scheißegal
solange ich dich dabei seh
dich in die Arme schließen kann
wenn ich von dieser Erde geh!

Es wär mir alles Scheißegal
solange ich dich dabei seh
dich in die Arme schließen kann
wenn die Erde untergeht!

Was wäre wenn? (6x)


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. September 2009)

Wenn in dir auch nur ein klitzekleiner *ichzerstörealles*-Teufel wohnt, wirst du mit dem Spiel spaß haben ^^

Story is sogar relativ gut ^^

Viel Bumm, viel Krach  und schöne action


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist es gut?



Also die Physikengine ist echt geil und die action kommt auch nicht zu kurz. Macht auf jedenfall Spass aber eine story gibts nicht wirklich. Interesssiert mich bei diesem Spiel auch nicht. Nur hänge ich gerade in EOS bei diesen verdammten Snipern fest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (19. September 2009)

Abend


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Abend



Moin


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2009)

Hm, *Red Faction notieren* 
Zeit wo bist du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. September 2009)

:3


----------



## riesentrolli (19. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> :3


awww wie sweet


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> :3


Knuffig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2009)

Ein Igel als Haustier ist schon cool.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber man muss höllisch aufpassen wo man hintritt wenn man nachts aufs Klo will.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ein Igel als Haustier ist schon cool.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Erfahrungsberichte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erfahrungsberichte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du etwa keinen Hausigel?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Hast du etwa keinen Hausigel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, ich mag keine Haustiere...


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, ich mag keine Haustiere...




Ich jetzt auch nicht mehr mussten vor Jahren unseren Hund einschläfern und ich war bis zum Ende bei ihm seitdem hole ich mir keine Haustiere mehr.


----------



## mookuh (19. September 2009)

Kronas will n Igel als Haustier ^^


----------



## Kronas (19. September 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Kronas will n Igel als Haustier ^^


link?


----------



## mookuh (19. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> link?



war link nich der held aus zelda?


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Kronas will n Igel als Haustier ^^



Also wenn ich einen finden würde der von seiner Familie verlassen wurde dann ab damit nach Hause.  <3 Igel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> war link nich der held aus zelda?



hat mich jemand vermiss?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. September 2009)

hm..... nö


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Also wenn ich einen finden würde der von seiner Familie verlassen wurde dann ab damit nach Hause.  <3 Igel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



biste das echt aufm foto ... *g


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm..... nö



musste aber^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> biste das echt aufm foto ... *g




Nein das ist meine Ehefrau und die heisst Sharon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Also wenn ich einen finden würde der von seiner Familie verlassen wurde dann ab damit nach Hause.  <3 Igel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die stehen  unter naturschutz in deutschland
man darf nur gezüchtete von speziellen rassen kaufen


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die stehen  unter naturschutz in deutschland
> man darf nur gezüchtete von speziellen rassen kaufen




Das war ein joke denn wo ich wohne gibts nicht mal einen Igel in 100km Umkreis.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> musste aber^^


ich mus erstma gar nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

_*Abend,

ist nicht dein Ernst ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deine Ehefrau ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mit freund... Hamsa!*_


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich mus erstma gar nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich find dich humorlos o.O


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> _*Abend,
> 
> ist nicht dein Ernst ...
> 
> ...




*notetomyself* /facepalm


----------



## Ol@f (19. September 2009)

abend.


----------



## Tabuno (19. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> *notetomyself* /facepalm


ironie ftw.


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> abend.



Moin


----------



## Ol@f (19. September 2009)

hat zufällig jmd ein absolutes gehör und kann mir von nem saxophon solo eine hälfte noch raushören?^^ bei mir dauert das so ewig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> ich find dich humorlos o.O


danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. September 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> hat zufällig jmd ein absolutes gehör und kann mir von nem saxophon solo eine hälfte noch raushören?^^ bei mir dauert das so ewig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne ich habe nur ein relatives gehör sry


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HaHa, du bist humorlos!


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. September 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> hat zufällig jmd ein absolutes gehör und kann mir von nem saxophon solo eine hälfte noch raushören?^^ bei mir dauert das so ewig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


willst du das totale gehör? :S


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

huhu


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (19. September 2009)

hi leute bin auch da^^

lasst uns los spamen


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2009)

Bilal schrieb:


> hi leute bin auch da^^
> 
> lasst uns los spamen




Was meinst du was wir die ganze Zeit machen. Wird Zeit das Aion morgen losgeht habe aber auch gar nix mehr zu tun.


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

Ich begrüße Skatero, Lethior, Bilal Ibrahim, Tabuno, mookuh, Razyl, Kronas, Jigsaw puzzle, Ol@f


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (19. September 2009)

hi^^ 


wie gehts


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

Gut, und dir xD


----------



## mookuh (19. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> Ich begrüße Skatero, Lethior, Bilal Ibrahim, Tabuno, mookuh, Razyl, Kronas, Jigsaw puzzle, Ol@f



ja danke   abend auch^^


und kronas heb in skype ab


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (19. September 2009)

mir gehts gut


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

jemand in msn angemeldet`??


----------



## Tabuno (19. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> jemand in msn angemeldet`??


ja


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

Abend,

ich möchte gerne mal ein paar in Buffed auch auf meiner Kontaktliste in MSN ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Addet mich xD


Hamsa-DBH@hotmail.de


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2009)

Wahnsinnig unterhaltsam hier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Macht mal was will unterhalten werden.


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (19. September 2009)

solll ich witze erzählen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. September 2009)

Bilal schrieb:


> solll ich witze erzählen?


wenn du gute hast, warum nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2009)

Bilal schrieb:


> solll ich witze erzählen?


Keine "Deine Mama"witze!


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Keine "Deine Mama"witze!


genau, die ham schon son langen bart wie deine mama...



Spoiler



füße hoch, der kam flach


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. September 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (19. September 2009)

nnee ich hasse diene mama witze:


Aber dies ist der witz:


Deine mutter ist so fett man denk du wirst cool



coller witz was


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend



Moin


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend



Abend


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2009)

Wir brauchen ein Thema.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (19. September 2009)

guten morgen ohne sorgen


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (19. September 2009)

wie wärs mit Bernd dem Brot?


----------



## Skatero (19. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wir brauchen ein Thema.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deine Mutter. Die ist so fett, dass sie als Thema für mehrere Jahre reicht.
Ich mag diese Witze auch nicht. Sie sind ... unlustig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (19. September 2009)

ja und nervig,langweillig,verletzend


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2009)

Oha auf Sky Emotion kommt ab 6 Uhr Fackeln im Sturm alle Folgen nonstop.


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

Bilal schrieb:


> nnee ich hasse diene mama witze:
> 
> 
> Aber dies ist der witz:
> ...



neeeee


----------



## Ol@f (19. September 2009)

Lalalala, muss gleich eine Probeklausur schreiben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und diesmal nicht in Stichpunkten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (19. September 2009)

viel spass


----------



## Ol@f (19. September 2009)

hmm ja mehr oder weniger.


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (19. September 2009)

weniger

dann viel glück


----------



## Ol@f (19. September 2009)

eher durchhaltevermögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (19. September 2009)

gut^^


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

Bilal schrieb:


> gut^^



lalalalalalala


----------



## Kremlin (19. September 2009)

Meine Katze ist tot, ich habe sie nicht gefüttert. Sie war mein Freund. Mein einziger Freund. Doch jetzt ist sie tot. Sie hat morgen Geburtstag. Miau, miau Katze tot im Katzenbrot.


----------



## TaroEld (19. September 2009)

Ich hab ja nix gegen rumgespamme, aber... Doch! Solche Posts wie "lalala" hasse ich irgendwie...


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (19. September 2009)

ist deine katze echt to;(


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

ich hasse auch solche posts


----------



## TaroEld (19. September 2009)

...wtf Hamsa, du hast was am prinzip meiner Aussage nicht verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (19. September 2009)

Bilal schrieb:


> ist deine katze echt to;(



Nö.


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. September 2009)

katze tot, problem tot.

drecks viecher hinterlassen nur abdrücke auf meiner karre und kacken ins beet.... mistviecher


----------



## Kremlin (19. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> katze tot, problem tot.
> 
> drecks viecher hinterlassen nur abdrücke auf meiner karre und kacken ins beet.... mistviecher






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> katze tot, problem tot.
> 
> drecks viecher hinterlassen nur abdrücke auf meiner karre und kacken ins beet.... mistviecher


Menschen... vernichten den ganzen Planete und rotten Tierarten aus...


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fraenkel !!!!111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. September 2009)

wo schafft der Leserbriefonkel egtl derzeit ?


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> wo schafft der Leserbriefonkel egtl derzeit ?


Freischaffend glaube, schreibt aber nebenbei nun Kolumen für gamersglobal.de http://www.gamersglobal.de/meinung/spiele-...d-null-problemo


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. September 2009)

ui da is ja auch Mick Schnelle
die ganzen alten guten ;D


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ui da is ja auch Mick Schnelle
> die ganzen alten guten ;D


Jep, vielleicht demnächst ja auch der Heinrich... und der Jörg ist auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. September 2009)

klingt ja gut, die seite muss ich mir ma merken.

ich geh ma pennen   gute nacht leuts


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

*Abend,*


----------



## Ol@f (19. September 2009)

ach mies, mein durchhaltevermögen ist gleich null.... nach 5 Minuten zig (12  Oo) Materialien durchlesen einfach kein Bock mehr...


----------



## Werer (19. September 2009)

Grüsse von der Nachtschicht an alle:-)

Und ne ruhige Nacht an alle die die arbeiten müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HamsaFighter (19. September 2009)

_*Abend,*_


----------



## Ol@f (20. September 2009)

geh jetzt gefrustet pennen. gn8


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2009)

trolli, du hast echt immer die besten lieder am start :S

ansonsten:  nabend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

ABEND 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. September 2009)

tag.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Omg Schaut Mal was im AION forum Los ist :>


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

Huhu


Jeff noch nicht im Knast (was auch nicht sein wird)
Blade Miley gehört mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *bubble an*

Und an den khali fan....ach da fällt mir nix ein^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. September 2009)

owned



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> 
> Jeff noch nicht im Knast (was auch nicht sein wird)
> ...



*durchdringt die Bubble Mit Seinem Frostmurne Und Schneidet Edou auf*


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://91.121.132.199/gifs/15542.gif
> owned





lul^^


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *durchdringt die Bubble Mit Seinem Frostmurne Und Schneidet Edou auf*




mwhahahaha bubble undurchdringbar^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2009)

mass dispell...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mass dispell...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. September 2009)

http://www.cagematch.de/multimedia/topstory/hardymugshot.jpg
Noch was schönes^^.


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

*over heal geht* und khali als dauerschutzdchild nimmt*


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *over heal geht* und khali als dauerschutzdchild nimmt*


du gehst über heilung? interessant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. September 2009)

Heute erscheint der nächste Rohrkrepierer AION mit den Headstart und 1 Monat später sieht auch NCsoft ein: Ähm, das war wohl nichts...

Hachja...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heute erscheint der nächste Rohrkrepierer AION mit den Headstart und 1 Monat später sieht auch NCsoft ein: Ähm, das war wohl nichts...
> 
> Hachja...



xD die haben gesperrt das weite Leute einloggen können xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> xD die haben gesperrt das weite Leute einloggen können xD


was willst du? ôo


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

jo ich heil mich dauerhaft = überheilung xD


----------



## Razyl (20. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> xD die haben gesperrt das weite Leute einloggen können xD


Ähem ja ist toll, nur was hatte das mit meinen Kommentar zu tun? Außer das das Thema Aion war? oÖ


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuFe0vgMO2E...feature=related Rofl


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jo ich heil mich dauerhaft = überheilung xD


das ist overheal und nich over heal
:S
und dauerhaft heilen ist nicht überheilen.
wenn die heilung über 100% geht ist das overheal.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was willst du? ôo



Die haben Grade den Aion Login Server Dichtgemacht gehabt wie es aus dem Forum auszulesen war^^


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist overheal und nich over heal
> :S
> und dauerhaft heilen ist nicht überheilen.
> wenn die heilung über 100% geht ist das overheal.



Genau dass mein ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Genau dass mein ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



IS Klaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Razyl (20. September 2009)

Wieso erinnert mich diese AION-Sache nur an WAR? Hm...


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

falsches video -.- self pwnd


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSGkIygK0LM
> 
> Schaut ab 7:30.....I have a 5 second pose for ya blade xD



John CENA!!!!!!!


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUbqCILKmUc...feature=related aber hier ab 3:15-3:25^^


----------



## Razyl (20. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


löööööööööööl


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lach nicht das is Realität In Deutschland


----------



## Razyl (20. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> lach nicht das is Realität In Deutschland


Und? Ich lach trotzdem


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> lach nicht das is Realität In Deutschland




Oo ich hab net gelacht....ich hab nur mal so lööööööööööööööööööl in den raum geschmissen mit nem full quote^^

Edithist ja nur neidisch weil Miley meins ist^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Oo ich hab net gelacht....ich hab nur mal so lööööööööööööööööööl in den raum geschmissen mit nem full quote^^
> 
> Edithist ja nur neidisch weil Miley meins ist^^



Miley Deins? 

*geht in keller lachen* So wieder da Sry Musste ebend weinen


----------



## Razyl (20. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit verabschiede ich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL?


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Damit verabschiede ich mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley Deins?
> 
> *geht in keller lachen* So wieder da Sry Musste ebend weinen



Jau ich teil nich gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol und nachti^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Jau ich teil nich gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sei Ruhig


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

Lol Blade ich glaub zwischen uns ist dass ne hass - freundschaft xD


----------



## Skatero (20. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Damit verabschiede ich mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gn8


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Lol Blade ich glaub zwischen uns ist dass ne hass - freundschaft xD


ich glaub eher hass- ääääh...
das wars schon, nur hass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Lol Blade ich glaub zwischen uns ist dass ne hass - freundschaft xD



*edou abstech* haha Deine Bubble war weg und ich bin Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *edou abstech* haha Deine Bubble war weg und ich bin Schurke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist n männlicher blutelf holy-priest...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist n männlicher blutelf holy-priest...



ÄH ich Glaube nicht Tim


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ÄH ich Glaube nicht Tim


glauben heisst nicht wissen...


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *edou abstech* haha Deine Bubble war weg und ich bin Schurke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aha vorhin warst du noch arthas und dann ich bin im dauer heal und kann net gekillt werden


Blade ich hasse dich mein kumpel^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ÄH ich Glaube nicht Tim



Du bist sogar noch schlimmer...


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Blade ich hasse dich mein kumpel^^


blade liebt seine verhassten freunde hart von hinten ._.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> aha vorhin warst du noch arthas und dann ich bin im dauer heal und kann net gekillt werden
> 
> 
> Blade ich hasse dich mein kumpel^^



Arthas > Schurke O_o Oder doch andersherum Okay Arthas hat ein Geiles Schwert 

ich hasse dich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. September 2009)

Und ich hasse euch alle, ich bin besser!

Multi-Crit "Hass" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und ich hasse euch alle, ich bin besser!
> 
> Multi-Crit "Hass"
> 
> ...


hah, ausgewichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und ich hasse euch alle, ich bin besser!
> 
> Multi-Crit "Hass"
> 
> ...



Zuviel Piraten gegessen oder was?


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

Arthas Paladin>>>>Berührt frostmourne wird von ner´zuhl (glaub ich) übernommen und wird zum lichking>todesritter


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Arthas Paladin>>>>Berührt frostmourne wird von ner´zuhl (glaub ich) übernommen und wird zum lichking>todesritter



I Know ^^


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und ich hasse euch alle, ich bin besser!
> 
> Multi-Crit "Hass"
> 
> ...




Baha Reflektion und nen  Sternenregen hinterher und gepwnt^^


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

Yo Jemand grade star wars drinne?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. September 2009)

Wenn Jeff zurück kommt kriegt er einen neuen Themesong.
hier ist der offiziell angekündigte:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqaI4Nnej58...feature=related


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Achja heute Kommt Ja Star Wars


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn Jeff zurück kommt kriegt er einen neuen Themesong.
> hier ist der offiziell angekündigte:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqaI4Nnej58...feature=related



Och man seid doch nicht so gemein zum menschen jeff...ihr könt von mir aus seine wwe rolle hassen aber im RL sollte man doch hoffen das er wenn er wieder etwas tat davon weggkommt oder endlich ruhe bekommt

dass ist genauso wenn du jetzt in der lage wärst würdest du dann gerne lesen ha der junkie soll in den knast??? und der ganze druck auf dir? ich denke mal nicht
also seid bitte nicht so dass ist echt unfair und strahlt nicht wirklich inteligenz aus


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. September 2009)

Ich finds halt lustig auf Jeff rumzureiten^^.
Aber Jeff hat sich ja schon mal geweigert, ne Entzugskur zu machen. Vllt. ist es ihm jetzt alles ne Lehre und er geht in Behandlung.


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich finds halt lustig auf Jeff rumzureiten^^.
> Aber Jeff hat sich ja schon mal geweigert, ne Entzugskur zu machen. Vllt. ist es ihm jetzt alles ne Lehre und er geht in Behandlung.


Dass sollte nicht lustig sein oder reitest  du nem obdachlosen in der innestadt auch auf den nerven rum????


Falls dass noch überreste vom letzten mal wahren und er diesmal wirklich unschuldig ist..ist ja ok aber falls er wieder etwas tat soll er die entzugskur machen es wird ihm helfen hoff ich doch


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Aion sieht irgendwie langweilig aus D:


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Aion sieht irgendwie langweilig aus D:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Ps smiley einfach mal eingefügt
Ps2(obwogl ich ne xbox360 hab): Nimm dass S von Smiley weg und du weißt was du nie haben wirst^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Las Mich mit Miley allein =(


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Las Mich mit Miley allein =(




Du meinst dein kopfkissen?


----------



## Kronas (20. September 2009)

Yay Todesritter voll epic bis auf 1 Schmuck und den hol ich mir morgen beim eventboss


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Yay Todesritter voll epic bis auf 1 Schmuck und den hol ich mir morgen beim eventboss



Gayzät? ^^


----------



## Kronas (20. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Gayzät? ^^


Beweis uns du mal dass du net Gay bist indem du dir miley holst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Gayzät? ^^




Wusst ichs doch du willst was von bill gates (oder wie der heißt)


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Beweis uns du mal dass du net Gay bist indem du dir miley holst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schafft er nie...leider ich auch net   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. September 2009)

WoW:
Durch das Töten vonn kleineren virtuellen Viehchern bekommt man virtuelle Gegenstände, mit denen man größere virtuelle Viehcher killen kann.
Was daran so interessant?


----------



## Skatero (20. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0rHbfcwmCU...feature=related

omg...


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

Man kann die menschen die hinter den virtuellen viechern nerven^^


----------



## Soramac (20. September 2009)

Spiele sollen Spaß machen...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Schafft er nie...leider ich auch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schaf das D:


----------



## Kronas (20. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Schafft er nie...leider ich auch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Damn hab den caesar Spruch schon An razyl verbraucht


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich schaf das D:


bill gates rum zu bekommen...dass glaub ich dir ich versuchs erst garnet da ich es niht schaffe^^ und es auch garnicht schaffen will da halt ich mich an Smiley miley ran ;P


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> bill gates rum zu bekommen...dass glaub ich dir ich versuchs erst garnet da ich es niht schaffe^^ und es auch garnicht schaffen will da halt ich mich an Smiley miley ran ;P



Ich meine Miley Und Es ist meine ......


----------



## Kronas (20. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich meine Miley Und Es ist meine ......


ES es deine? Miley ist für dich nur ein gegenstand!


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

Miley und ich sind für einander bestimmt...sie weiß es nur noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. September 2009)

who the fuck is miley?


----------



## Mefisthor (20. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0rHbfcwmCU...feature=related
> 
> omg...


oh gott so hart gelacht hab ich lang nimmer xD

"Alles Bienen die die best .. best ja bestauben wollen!" xDD


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> who the fuck is miley?


http://images.google.de/images?rlz=1C1GGLS...l=de&tab=wi 


Schau^^

Edith: Googel der freund nd helfer schlecht hin^^


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

HAAAALLOOO Noch jemand da???


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRovPPVK3pk...PL&index=38

LULZ!!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> HAAAALLOOO Noch jemand da???
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRovPPVK3pk...PL&index=38
> ...



*mit Edou Kämpf Und SIEGE*


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *mit Edou Kämpf Und SIEGE*


ne sry ich streit mich mit dir zu gerne um dich zu besiegen^^ also von mir aus I have a 5 second Pose for YA 


FU!!!!!!


----------



## Edou (20. September 2009)

So ich verabschiede mich nacht blade ich hasse dich kumpel^^

Ps Ich träume von miley  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> So ich verabschiede mich nacht blade ich hasse dich kumpel^^
> 
> Ps Ich träume von miley
> 
> ...



nacht 

*zu ihm fahre Und ihn im Schlaf Meuchle*


----------



## Skatero (21. September 2009)

So ich geh mal.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

Und zu damit!


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

Und auf damit!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

Abönd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

jad kja lwlhad ls?


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

WHAAAAAZAAAAAP......?


----------



## riesentrolli (21. September 2009)

ihr seid doch alles hater!


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jad kja lwlhad ls?


Und jetzt nochmal auf deutsch!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jad kja lwlhad ls?



Terroristen >_>


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und jetzt nochmal auf deutsch!


jakdsjskdahfhfo ! ! !



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Terroristen >_>


mh nich wirklich...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jakdsjskdahfhfo ! ! !
> 
> 
> mh nich wirklich...



Oh doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jakdsjskdahfhfo ! ! !


Trink nicht soviel oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trink nicht soviel oO


ohne trinken stirbt man aber...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trink nicht soviel oO



/sign


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ohne trinken stirbt man aber...


Ok, anders:
Trink nicht soviel Alkohol


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok, anders:
> Trink nicht soviel Alkohol


tu ich eh nich


----------



## riesentrolli (21. September 2009)

ihr seid doch alle besoffen!


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tu ich eh nich


Jajaja, und dann hängste trotzdem jeden Tag an der Flasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

Wer hat Gesoffen?


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wer hat Gesoffen?


DU!


----------



## Korgor (21. September 2009)

Nabend

*gleichdurchdrehtweilWoWServerdownsind*


----------



## riesentrolli (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wer hat Gesoffen?


dei muddi in der schwangerschaft.

der is fies. nich zu ernst nehmen plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> DU!



ich Glaube Nicht Tim


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jajaja, und dann hängste trotzdem jeden Tag an der Flasche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo, wasserflasche.



riesentrolli schrieb:


> dei muddi in der schwangerschaft.


ich musste lachen :S


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dei muddi in der schwangerschaft.
> 
> der is fies. nich zu ernst nehmen plx
> 
> ...



.... nicht sehr witzig


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> .... nicht sehr witzig


soll ich dir wieder die schaufel geben?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> soll ich dir wieder die schaufel geben?



wat willst du?


----------



## riesentrolli (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wat willst du?


eins mim paddel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> .... nicht sehr witzig


Doch, witzig ist, dass Miley nun in den Besitz von Trolli übergeht =o


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wat willst du?


dass du dir ma wieder den sand aus der mumu buddelst...



Razyl schrieb:


> Doch, witzig ist, dass Miley nun in den Besitz von Trolli übergeht =o


:S


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> eins mim paddel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



>_> pente?


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> eins mim paddel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



er will sich einen paddeln? *ganz unauffällig ins gespräch reinbring*


----------



## riesentrolli (21. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch, witzig ist, dass Miley nun in den Besitz von Trolli übergeht =o


öhm ich glaub da hätte jmd was gegen. und zwar nich nur ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> er will sich einen paddeln? *ganz unauffällig ins gespräch reinbring*



*ENTDECKT*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> öhm ich glaub da hätte jmd was gegen. und zwar nich nur ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohja Nicht Nur du !


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> öhm ich glaub da hätte jmd was gegen. und zwar nich nur ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *ENTDECKT*



FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU.....


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

_"Düsseldorf,
21. September 2009 – Ubisoft kündigte heute die Veröffentlichung
der PC-Demo zum Spiel zu Columbia Pictures’ und Sony Pictures Animations 3D
Animationsfilm *Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen™* an. Das
Spiel wird in Deutschland im Januar 2010 für PlayStation®3, PlayStation
Portable®, Nintendo Wii™, Nintendo DS™, Xbox 360® und PC erscheinen."
_
Was für ein Spielname oO


----------



## riesentrolli (21. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meine freundin is alles was ich will =)

udn wenn die da nich was gegen hätte würd ich mir i-wie sorgen machen


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> _"Düsseldorf,
> 21. September 2009 – Ubisoft kündigte heute die Veröffentlichung
> der PC-Demo zum Spiel zu Columbia Pictures' und Sony Pictures Animations 3D
> Animationsfilm *Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen™* an. Das
> ...



wtf? erklär mir das mal =O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU.....



*hihi * entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

BTW Miley <3


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> meine freundin is alles was ich will =)
> 
> udn wenn die da nich was gegen hätte würd ich mir i-wie sorgen machen


wars letztens nich noch n freund? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> meine freundin is alles was ich will =)
> 
> udn wenn die da nich was gegen hätte würd ich mir i-wie sorgen machen


Du meinst Brille? :X



DER schrieb:


> wtf? erklär mir das mal =O


Der Name des Films und des Spiels ist Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen™


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wars letztens nich noch n freund?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Könntest recht haben :>


----------



## riesentrolli (21. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wars letztens nich noch n freund?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaaa mein schnucki.
aber das is ne offene beziehung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jaaa mein schnucki.
> aber das is ne offene beziehung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG D: ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *hihi * entdeckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gama bomb <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüne schrieb:


> wars letztens nich noch n freund?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mein ich auch.....OMG HE IS BI


Razyl schrieb:


> Du meinst Brille? :X
> 
> 
> Der Name des Films und des Spiels ist Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen™



O_o das hol ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jaaa mein schnucki.
> aber das is ne offene beziehung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aso... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mein ich auch.....OMG HE IS BI


dat wussten wir aber schon lange :S


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gama bomb <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wat


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dat wussten wir aber schon lange :S



O_o ok.... 


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wat



dat


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

Brille ist auch BI! :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille ist auch BI! :O


nope, bin hetero :S


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nope, bin hetero :S


Beweise!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Beweise!


beweise das gegenteil


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> beweise das gegenteil


Du tausende Bilder von Trolli in deinen Schrank! Rosa eingerahmt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du tausende Bilder von Trolli in deinen Schrank! Rosa eingerahmt!



uuhh uhh jetzt wirds intim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du tausende Bilder von Trolli in deinen Schrank! Rosa eingerahmt!


:<

dafür hast du welche von blade! pink eingerahmt


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> :<
> 
> dafür hast du welche von blade! pink eingerahmt


Nein, ich hab nur welche von Miley... die passen perfekt als Dartscheibe =o


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> :<
> 
> dafür hast du welche von blade! pink eingerahmt



und er wiederum hat bilder von miley rosa eingerahmt im ganzen zimmer


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

was wollen wir trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und er wiederum hat bilder von miley rosa eingerahmt im ganzen zimmer


Im ganzen Zimmer? In der ganzen Wohnung hat er die, selbst sein Teppich besteht aus Miley Bildern oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> was wollen wir trinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du verträgst doch eh nur apfelsaft... also erübrigt sich die frage


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und er wiederum hat bilder von miley rosa eingerahmt im ganzen zimmer



Ne im Blauen Rahmen ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (21. September 2009)

so ein bisschen creutzfeldt-jakob
das kann man doch verzeihn

np: Rasta Knast - Wir leben noch "Legal Kriminal"
<33


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

OMG wasn Bob der den Thread aufgemacht hat >_>

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=8


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG wasn Bob der den Thread aufgemacht hat >_>
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=8


hahaha fail


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG wasn Bob der den Thread aufgemacht hat >_>
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=8


Naja, wo er Recht hat...
Du wirst doch alle 5 Minuten runtergemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, wo er Recht hat...
> Du wirst doch alle 5 Minuten runtergemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und Ich halt dem aber stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und Ich halt dem aber stand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kewl kewl


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> was wollen wir trinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







Razyl schrieb:


> Im ganzen Zimmer? In der ganzen Wohnung hat er die, selbst sein Teppich besteht aus Miley Bildern oO



i iz scared 


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne im Blauen Rahmen ^^



das macht auch DEN unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und Ich halt dem aber stand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Boah bist du cool oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> i iz scared
> 
> 
> das macht auch DEN unterschied
> ...



ja macht es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Boah bist du cool oO



Ne Halt das ma aus XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja macht es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na dann is ja alles gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja macht es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


einsamkeit ist auch mit blauem rahmen einsamkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> einsamkeit ist auch mit blauem rahmen einsamkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tzö Nicht einsam ist 


*weinend In ne Ecke setz*


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne Halt das ma aus XD


Och weißt du, über mich wurde ja oft genug geredet im IRC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw:


> Wie cnet meldet, wird die Free Software Foundation (FSF) heute in Boston eine Demonstration veranstalten, die dazu auffordert, statt Windows lieber freie Software einzusetzen. Zusätzlich werden die CEOs von 500 großen Firmen angeschrieben und davor gewarnt, dass Windows eine Bedrohung für die Vertraulichkeit, Sicherheit und Freiheit ihres Unternehmens sei.
> 
> Dabei scheint es sich aber gar nicht wirklich um eine Demo gegen Windows 7 zu handeln, wie Peter Brown, Director der FSF, zugibt. Es sei nur immer ein guter Zeitpunkt für diese Argumente, wenn Microsoft den Firmen ein neues Betriebssystem aufdrücken wolle. Im Vergleich zu Vista sei es diesmal etwas schwieriger, weil allgemein die Stimmung herrsche, Windows 7 sei besser.
> Update 21. September 2009
> ...


*kopf-------------------------->tisch*


----------



## Skatero (21. September 2009)

Nabend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend



abend 

@ razyl joar stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^Aber hey man vermisst dich echt :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend



moin


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin



Ne Mittach


----------



## riesentrolli (21. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och weißt du, über mich wurde ja oft genug geredet im IRC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kb auf langen text


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> @ razyl joar stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das hab ich erst letztens hautnah gemerkt... und war wieder nur 1 Grund mehr, warum ich bei euch ähem leicht verrückten/teils irren/teils symphatischen Leuten nicht mehr bin...


----------



## Skatero (21. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin


Hmm ich dachte du bist 16, aber in deinem Profil steht 94.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hab ich erst letztens hautnah gemerkt... und war wieder nur 1 Grund mehr, warum ich bei euch ähem leicht verrückten/teils irren/teils symphatischen Leuten nicht mehr bin...



Hm du warst Bei Uns im Channel?


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm du warst Bei Uns im Channel?


Ich meine #buffed.de du n00b oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne Mittach



nö moin 


Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm ich dachte du bist 16, aber in deinem Profil steht 94.


bin 15...glaub ich....jetzt verunsicherst du mich =/ wo steht den das ich 16 bin? =O


----------



## Skatero (21. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö moin
> 
> bin 15...glaub ich....jetzt verunsicherst du mich =/


Also Jahrgang 94 meine ich.
Tss tss. Mit 15 darfst du kein Bier trinken.


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin 15...glaub ich....jetzt verunsicherst du mich =/ wo steht den das ich 16 bin? =O


Du weißt nicht wie alt du bist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (21. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin 15...glaub ich....jetzt verunsicherst du mich =/ wo steht den das ich 16 bin? =O


böser lachmensch!


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also Jahrgang 94 meine ich.
> Tss tss. Mit 15 darfst du kein Bier trinken.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil ich es kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Razyl schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht wie alt du bist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



öhh...ehhh...ähhh.... *umkipp*


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> böser lachmensch!



dann wen DER böse lachmensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich meine #buffed.de du n00b oO



Mein ich doch Du boon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. September 2009)

So ich geh ein bisschen WolfTeam spielen. 

Bis später


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> So ich geh ein bisschen WolfTeam spielen.
> 
> Bis später



HF und Bey ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> So ich geh ein bisschen WolfTeam spielen.
> 
> Bis später



nacht


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mein ich doch Du boon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deine... ach äh, lassen wir das
*Knallt Blade nen Miley Bild um die Ohren*
nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

und bladi was machste so?

nacht razyl


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine... ach äh, lassen wir das
> *Knallt Blade nen Miley Bild um die Ohren*
> nacht



nacht *AUA*




DER schrieb:


> und bladi was machste so?
> 
> nacht razyl



KA Gleich Bissen schlafen vllt Bis 1 Oder so? ^^

ich will mein schlaf Rhythmus Kapput machen also Komplett Verwirren


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> KA Gleich Bissen schlafen vllt Bis 1 Oder so? ^^
> 
> ich will mein schlaf Rhythmus Kapput machen also Komplett Verwirren



ich will meinen erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer um halb 11 ins bett und dann bis ca 5:30 pennen um dann noch gemütlich 1:50 stunden im bett zu liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich will meinen erhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LOL
Naja ich will Mal Testen was da So passiert :> 

ich weiß bekloppt


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. September 2009)

nabend^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LOL
> Naja ich will Mal Testen was da So passiert :>
> 
> ich weiß bekloppt



ich kanns dir sagen -.- 

sommerferien ich und kumpel vom ersten bis letzten tag nich vor 5 uhr morgens (bin bei im eingezogen so fast... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ins bett und dann immer bis 1-2 uhr pennen und das die ganze zeit...man fühlt sich immer fertig und naja mit schule geht son rythmus gar nich klar =O

@ gothic abend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> nabend^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guten Abend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich kanns dir sagen -.-
> 
> sommerferien ich und kumpel vom ersten bis letzten tag nich vor 5 uhr morgens (bin bei im eingezogen so fast...
> 
> ...



Stimmt Ich habe Meinen Rhythmus schon mal In den Sommer Ferien Total verkackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Egal ich gewöhne mir an so um 16 uhr schlafen zu gehen dann bis 19 uhr
xd 
dann von 22 Oder so bis 1 Und dann wach bleiben :x

BTW ich geh ne Runde Ins Bett xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Stimmt Ich habe Meinen Rhythmus schon mal In den Sommer Ferien Total verkackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LMFAO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok nacht

ich bin dann auch weg nacht euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. September 2009)

Hi ihrs.....lasst dass hardy geflame sein....er ist nur nen mensch und wir sollten offendass un blablabla....
Ja blade du kannst mich net meucheln pech gehabt



und hier bin ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. September 2009)

soooooo wieder daaaaaaa ^^


----------



## Skatero (22. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> soooooo wieder daaaaaaa ^^


Hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tach Ich überlege Grade ob ich nicht doch noch 4 Stunden schlafe =/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. September 2009)

So Schlafen Gehen hat Gewonnen


----------



## Skatero (22. September 2009)

Ich geh schlafen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Abend.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Die Letzten werden die ersten sein. Moin.


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. September 2009)

yeah  #97296, fast first!


----------



## Tabuno (22. September 2009)

2 jähriges jubiläum bei buffed.
das muss gefeiert werden


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> yeah  #97296, fast first!



geb net so an, nur weil deine Mutter auf DSF LKWs zieht...^^


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 2 jähriges jubiläum bei buffed.


Würd ich mich schämen!


----------



## Tabuno (22. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Würd ich mich schämen!


nur weil der netteste user auf ganz buffed schon 2 jahre registriert ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (22. September 2009)

was sollte man jetzt machen? halb 11 in Deutschland, achja Hausaufgaben xD


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nur weil der netteste user auf ganz buffed schon 2 jahre registriert ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der netteste User der einmal eigentlich permagebanned war und erst letztens wieder eine Schreibsperre hatte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der netteste User der einmal eigentlich permagebanned war und erst letztens wieder eine Schreibsperre hatte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau der


----------



## Tabuno (22. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der netteste User der zweimal eigentlich permagebanned war und erst letztens wieder eine Schreibsperre hatte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der netteste User der einmal eigentlich permagebanned war und erst letztens wieder eine Schreibsperre hatte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dass ist den besten Dichtern schon passiert. Weil die Gesellschaft die Werke für unpassend hielt!


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> genau der


Dann sollte er sich noch mehr schämen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dass ist den besten Dichtern schon passiert. Weil die Gesellschaft die Werke für unpassend hielt!


als ob tabuno der hohen kunst des dichtens mächtig ist...
der kann nur sowas wie: gelber schnee ist zum essen nicht ok


----------



## Tabuno (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> als ob tabuno der hohen kunst des dichtens mächtig ist...
> der kann nur sowas wie: gelber schnee ist zum essen nicht ok


ne ich kann gar nicht reimen bin dadrin nen kackboon!


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ne ich kann gar nicht reimen bin dadrin nen kackboon!


Du bist in allem ein kackboon.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Hab erstmal 2 Jahre am Stück ohne Ban Jubiläum, dann reden wa weiter^^.


----------



## Tabuno (22. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist in allem ein kackboon.


na und?


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> na und?


Das heißt, da helfen dir auch keine 2 Jahre buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> na und?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sElKjeSWqRM
Da biste sicher gut!


----------



## Tabuno (22. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das heißt, da helfen dir auch keine 2 Jahre buffed.de
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doch bin jetzt eine berühmte person 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> doch bin jetzt eine berühmte person
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mehr oder minder...


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> doch bin jetzt eine berühmte person
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm.... nö


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm.... nö


Genau, nur Brille und Ich sind berühmt... zumindest in unserer eigenen kleinen welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. September 2009)

armer deutscher fußball trier gegen bielefeld 3zu2 haha


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> armer deutscher fußball trier gegen bielefeld 3zu2 haha


Wieso armer deutscher Fußball? Also der FCB hat Oberhausen 5:0 abgeschossen...

Btw: Ich würde eher sagen: arme deutsche Fußballjugend...


----------



## Tabuno (22. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso armer deutscher Fußball? Also der FCB hat Oberhausen 5:0 abgeschossen...
> 
> Btw: Ich würde eher sagen: arme deutsche Fußballjugend...


wow gegen nen underdog der absteigen wird... gz!


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wow gegen nen underdog der absteigen wird... gz!


Hm, momentchen: Bayern hat auch Wolfsburg und Dortmund abgeschossen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da ist wohl unser derzeit bester offensiver Jugendspieler zum Einsatz gekommen: THOMAS MÜLLER \o/


----------



## Tabuno (22. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, momentchen: Bayern hat auch Wolfsburg und Dortmund abgeschossen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


guck dir hertha an! das ist unterhaltung pur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> guck dir hertha an! das ist unterhaltung pur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jep... sie lassen sich von FREIBURG(!!!!) abschießen... so eine Luschenmannschaft...


----------



## Tabuno (22. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jep... sie lassen sich von FREIBURG(!!!!) abschießen... so eine Luschenmannschaft...


freiburg hat gut gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber hertha hat einfach mal die besten fans... pantelic meinte das war letzte saison verdienst der mannschaft und favre hat nix gemacht... langsam glaub ich das wirklich.


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> freiburg hat gut gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die besten Fans kommen aus St.Pauli... das Millerntor ist faszination Pur!
Favre kann ja auch nichts...


----------



## Tabuno (22. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die besten Fans kommen aus St.Pauli... das Millerntor ist faszination Pur!
> Favre kann ja auch nichts...


und man sieht was preetz tolles eingekauft hat...


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und man sieht was preetz tolles eingekauft hat...


Kringe war ein guter Ansatz, für die Verletzung konnte er nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber naja: Pantelic und Simunic gehen lassen ...


----------



## Tabuno (22. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kringe war ein guter Ansatz, für die Verletzung konnte er nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jep seh ich auch so.. favres schuld und jetzt legt er sich noch mit friedrich an. und voronin war eh klar das er geht weil hertha kein geld hat.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

moin -.- 

ich komm grad ausm stadion -.- gladbach gegen duisburg -.- so ein laaaaaaangweiliges spiel mit so viel vertaenen chancen und dann macht duisburg iner 90 das 1:0 -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Moin. Dein Leid gibt mir die Kraft zum leben^^.


----------



## Tabuno (22. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin -.-
> 
> ich komm grad ausm stadion -.- gladbach gegen duisburg -.- so ein laaaaaaangweiliges spiel mit so viel vertaenen chancen und dann macht duisburg iner 90 das 1:0 -.-


jo freut mich für duisburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich hab das spiel live eben auf sky geguckt aber naja wird gekündigt weil zu teuer und so. heute und morgen nochmal dfb genießen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo freut mich für duisburg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



-.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

xD 
eben vater korpiklaani gezeigt^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> xD
> eben vater korpiklaani gezeigt^^



und was hater gesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und was hater gesagt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


najo, ihm gefällt zwar die stimme nich so, aber ansonsten findet er sie ziemlich gut^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> najo, ihm gefällt zwar die stimme nich so, aber ansonsten findet er sie ziemlich gut^^



ach die stimme is doch das geilste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 beim ersten mal als ich korpiklaani gehört hab dachte ich die kommen ausm musikantenstadl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach die stimme is doch das geilste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ach was, die gehört einfach dazu! ohne isses nich korpiklaani 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach was, die gehört einfach dazu! ohne isses nich korpiklaani
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

mal afk duschen,tasche packen fapp..ääähh papier falten und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. September 2009)

bin mal off harte kopfschmerzen und so -.- nacht euch allen.


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Hi @ all^^

Lasst dass hardy geflame sein blablablaaaa^^


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2009)

> Wie schon seit ein paar Wochen bekannt eröffnet Microsoft mittlerweile einige eigene Läden und dies meist in der Nähe von Applestores. Am Anfang kam es meist so rüber, dass Microsoft dies nur tut um direkt vor Appleläden Konkurrenz zu machen. Nun scheint es als hat Microsoft noch etwas vor und scheint damit wirklich ein wenig zu weit zugehen.
> 
> Laut einen Bericht der Website TechConnectMagazine assimiliert Microsoft in letzter Zeit einige Apple-Mitarbeiter. Demnach werden den Applestore Mitarbeitern Angebote vorgelegt mit der sie ein besseres Gehalt und bessere Sozialleistungen bekommen. Dabei geht Microsoft ganz geschickt vor und redet erst mit den jeweiligen Managern dieser Apple-Läden. Anschließend verlassen diese Manager und einige Mitarbeiter den Laden und wechseln zur Konkurrenz. Microsoft übernimmt dabei sogar die Kosten für die abgeworbenen Personen, die deswegen umziehen müssen.
> 
> Die Anonyme Quelle dieses Gerüchts sagt hierbei, dass es sich  "um ein Angebot, dass man nicht ablehnen könne" handelt. Sollte dieses Gerücht wirklich stimmen, scheint es im Duell der beiden Konkurrenten Apple und Microsoft mittlerweile sehr heiß hergehen.


Was die beiden Konkurrenten sich da leisten.. Holla...


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin mal off harte kopfschmerzen und so -.- nacht euch allen.



nacht 


Edou schrieb:


> Hi @ all^^
> 
> Lasst dass hardy geflame sein blablablaaaa^^



moin 

kahli > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Hardy geflame mhh mhh:
Mir fällt nix neues ein...^^
Oh hab einen geilen, net ernst nehmen:
Was macht Hardy wenn er Drogen sucht? Die Schubladen aufräumen^^.


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Sauber jungs/mädels^^


oO blade mal nicht da xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

miley fan club treffen bestimmt


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

!!!!!!SMACKDOWN KOMMT GLEICH AAAAHHHH ENDLICH KANN ICHS MA WIEDER GUCKEN!!!!AHHHH


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> miley fan club treffen bestimmt


er is der einzige da xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> er is der einzige da xD



O_o ich stells mir grad vor 
1 kleiner schäbiger raum in pink mit überall miley postern
blade steht an nem pult und vor ihm 5 reihen leerer stühle
blade guckt auf die stuhlreihen und man sieht eine kleine träne von blades wange runterlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Lachmann nicht weiterlesen!
Non Title Match
John Morrison besiegt Mike Knox (7:55)

Non Title Match
Melina besiegt Michelle McCool (4:15)

Tag Team Match
The Hart Dynasty (David Hart Smith & Tyson Kidd) (w/Natalya) besiegen Cryme Tyme (JTG & Shad Gaspard) (11:45)

Singles Match
The Great Khali (w/Ranjin Singh) besiegt Kane durch DQ (0:50)

Singles Match
Charlie Haas besiegt R-Truth durch Nichtantritt

Singles Match
Batista besiegt Chris Jericho (6:30)

Dark World Heavyweight Title Match
CM Punk © besiegt The Undertaker durch DQ


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> O_o ich stells mir grad vor
> 1 kleiner schäbiger raum in pink mit überall miley postern
> blade steht an nem pult und vor ihm 5 reihen leerer stühle
> blade guckt auf die stuhlreihen und man sieht eine kleine träne von blades wange runterlaufen
> ...


ich weiss nich, was schlimmer ist.
dass du auf sowas kommst... oder dass ich es mir bei ihm vorstellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann nicht weiterlesen!
> Non Title Match
> John Morrison besiegt Mike Knox (7:55)
> 
> ...



*nicht hinguck*
HAH KAHLI GEWINNT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (22. September 2009)

Two and a half man ist einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich weiss nich, was schlimmer ist.
> dass du auf sowas kommst... oder dass ich es mir bei ihm vorstellen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gott....das is so traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Two and a half man ist einfach genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*zustimm*
aber auf prosieben nur dienstag abends... auf kabel 1 jeden tag \o/



DER schrieb:


> gott....das is so traurig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo^^



und so LUSTIG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WRESTLING WRESTLING WRESTLING AAAAAAHHHHHHH AAAHHH


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Ich bin der Spoilerman
Hast du einmal etwas nicht geguckt, und du willst die Wiederholung sehen, dann zeig ich den Spoiler davon, ohne dass du es merkst. ICH BIN SPOILERMAN!


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin der Spoilerman
> Hast du einmal etwas nicht geguckt, und du willst die Wiederholung sehen, dann zeig ich den Spoiler davon, ohne dass du es merkst. ICH BIN SPOILERMAN!



ohh noez kidz its spoilerman dön dön dödöön dön dön dööödööön dö dö dö döööööö


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und so LUSTIG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


er fehlt mir hier fast heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5hjR5_tbfg
XD


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Ohja blade am heulen....löööööööööööl wurd ich jetzt gerne sehn nur leider wwe anguck^^ ;P


BATZEE IS BAAAACK IN SMACKDOOOOOWN


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Spoilerman schlägt wieder zu:
Non Title Match
John Morrison besiegt Mike Knox (7:55)

Non Title Match
Melina besiegt Michelle McCool (4:15)

Tag Team Match
The Hart Dynasty (David Hart Smith & Tyson Kidd) (w/Natalya) besiegen Cryme Tyme (JTG & Shad Gaspard) (11:45)

Singles Match
The Great Khali (w/Ranjin Singh) besiegt Kane durch DQ (0:50)

Singles Match
Charlie Haas besiegt R-Truth durch Nichtantritt

Singles Match
Batista besiegt Chris Jericho (6:30)

Dark World Heavyweight Title Match
CM Punk © besiegt The Undertaker durch DQ


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> er fehlt mir hier fast heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



en bisschen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Edou schrieb:


> BATZEE IS BAAAACK IN SMACKDOOOOOWN



WAAAHH


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Ich vermisse meinen hass kumpel :-(


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Spoilerman schlägt wieder zu:



nooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nooooooooooooooooooooo


ignorier ihn doch einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> !!!!!!SMACKDOWN KOMMT GLEICH AAAAHHHH ENDLICH KANN ICHS MA WIEDER GUCKEN!!!!AHHHH


Wo?
Rey ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin der Spoilerman
> Hast du einmal etwas nicht geguckt, und du willst die Wiederholung sehen, dann zeig ich den Spoiler davon, ohne dass du es merkst. ICH BIN SPOILERMAN!


Dann kommt aber der Kuchenmann!

Nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ignorier ihn doch einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geht nicht...ich kann alkohol nicht ignorieren =/


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

hm ein mod liest mit ohne zu schreiben... *angst hab*


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. September 2009)

Namd


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Batze: MR.ROID
Spoilerman Attack:
Batze hat ein neues Tattoo.
Und er gewinnt das Match gegen Jericho, indem er den Codebreaker zu iner Batzebomb reverselt. (Spoilerman verschwindet in eienr dunklen Gasse).


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wo?



DSF !!!111


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wo?
> Rey ftw
> 
> 
> ...



DSF - rey wurde von Admin (vince) gebannt wegen drogen einnahme muhahahahaha


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> geht nicht...ich kann alkohol nicht ignorieren =/


schwach... sehr sehr schwach...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Selor schrieb:


> Namd


abend :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm ein mod liest mit ohne zu schreiben... *angst hab*



O_o *keine angst hab*


Selor schrieb:


> Namd



nabönd 


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Batze: MR.ROID
> Spoilerman Attack:
> Batze hat ein neues Tattoo.
> Und er gewintn das Match gegen Jericho, indem er den Codebreaker zu iner Batzebomb reverselt. (Spilerman verschwindet in eienr dunklen Gasse).



NOOOOOOOO spoilerman !!! eines tages wirst du bezahlen !!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wo?
> Rey ftw
> 
> 
> ...


Der hat bis zum 6.10 Ruhe. Wurde wegen verbotenen Schmerzmittel suspendiert.


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Batze: MR.ROID
> Spoilerman Attack:
> Batze hat ein neues Tattoo.
> Und er gewintn das Match gegen Jericho, indem er den Codebreaker zu iner Batzebomb reverselt. (Spilerman verschwindet in eienr dunklen Gasse).


kenns doch vom freitag (live-stream) und samstag dsf (deutsch) schon^^


----------



## Skatero (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm ein mod liest mit ohne zu schreiben... *angst hab*


Ein Mod von dem ich noch nie einen Post gesehen haben, dass zeigt, dass ich aktiver sein muss. Von jetzt an werde ich mindestens 12 Stunden am Tag auf Buffed sein.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schwach... sehr sehr schwach...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin halt nicht DER STARKMANN sondern DER LACH/SCHWACHMANN =/


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ein Mod von dem ich noch nie einen Post gesehen haben, dass zeigt, dass ich aktiver sein muss. Von jetzt an werde ich mindestens 12 Stunden am Tag auf Buffed sein.


als ich noch ab und zu im irc war, hab ich ma was von dini gelesen, aber im forum war sie mir gänzlich unbekannt und lange ist sie glaub ich auch noch nich mod :S


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> kenns doch vom freitag (live-stream) und samstag dsf (deutsch) schon^^



Und ich vom Taping an jedem Mittwochmorgen...^^.
Spoilerman hat seine Quellen.


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ein Mod von dem ich noch nie einen Post gesehen haben, dass zeigt, dass ich aktiver sein muss. Von jetzt an werde ich mindestens 12 Stunden am Tag auf Buffed sein.




lul - my favorite mod is lily^^
Ob die wohl für den scheiß bezahlt werdend en die hier bannen müssen XD


----------



## Dini (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm ein mod liest mit ohne zu schreiben... *angst hab*



Ist Mitlesen denn verboten? *schmunzel*


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> als ich noch ab und zu im irc war, hab ich ma was von dini gelesen, aber im forum war sie mir gänzlich unbekannt und lange ist sie glaub ich auch noch nich mod :S



dini? nie gehört =O *mwhahahaha zu nem mod böse sei*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lul - my favorite admin is lily^^
> Ob die wohl für den scheiß bezahlt werdend en die hier bannen müssen XD



Hab mal gehört die kriegen da ne Zulage für jeden Gebannten.
Aber Spoilerman wird das nicht aufhalten! (nüü nüüü nüüü nüüü nüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüü nü nüüü)


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und ich vom Taping an jedem Mittwochmorgen...^^.
> Spoilerman hat seine Quellen.



spoilerman du bist so vielseitig =O


Dini schrieb:


> Ist Mitlesen denn verboten? *schmunzel*



vllt <: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ist Mitlesen denn verboten? *schmunzel*


ich verlange die höchststrafe!!! \o/


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ist Mitlesen denn verboten? *schmunzel*


doch es macht uns aber nervös und wir müssen ´´brav´´ bleiben XD

ps: ich mag alle mods *schleim*


----------



## Skatero (22. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ist Mitlesen denn verboten? *schmunzel*


Die grüne Brille hat nur etwas Verbotenes getan und hat Angst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> dini? nie gehört =O *mwhahahaha zu nem mod böse sei*


Pech  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ps: ich mag alle mods *schleim*


*auf der schleimspur ausrutsch*
AUA :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hab mal gehört die kriegen da ne Zulage für jeden Gebannten.
> Aber Spoilerman wird das nicht aufhalten! (nüü nüüü nüüü nüüü nüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüü nü nüüü)



omg jetzt hater schon nen titelmelodie


----------



## Dini (22. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dini? nie gehört =O *mwhahahaha zu nem mod böse sei*



Stimmt, bin noch nicht allzu lang Mod^^
Wieso gleich böse sein? oO


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *auf der schleimspur ausrutsch*
> AUA :<


jau hoffe dass tat dir richtig weh ;P


----------



## Skatero (22. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzJ2GYpD3zQ
Der Spoilerman


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ist Mitlesen denn verboten? *schmunzel*


wo ich grad deine sig sehe: mala ist der einzig wahre paddler! :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *auf der schleimspur ausrutsch*
> AUA :<



*brille hochhelf*

böser edou =/


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Stimmt, bin noch nicht allzu lang Mod^^
> Wieso gleich böse sein? oO



Na dann wilkommen im show buissnes der mods.....dann gleich ne frage werdet ihr bezahlt??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edou= abkürzung= Evildeathofuniverse

XDDDD


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Wieso gleich böse sein? oO


blade hat auf ihn abgefärbt! :<



DER schrieb:


> *brille hochhelf*
> 
> böser edou =/


danke \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Stimmt, bin noch nicht allzu lang Mod^^
> Wieso gleich böse sein? oO



weeeeeiiiil....ich es kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Na dann wilkommen im show buissnes der mods.....dann gleich ne frage werdet ihr bezahlt???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mods müssen unseren mist ohne bezahlung durchlesen und gegebenenfalls ihres amtes walten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> blade hat auf ihn abgefärbt! :<
> 
> 
> danke \o/



bitte?! blade?! niemals !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kein ding lmfao


----------



## Dini (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wo ich grad deine sig sehe: mala ist der einzig wahre paddler! :>



Hab seine persönliche Genehmigung und Absegnung für die Sig *zwinker*
Und jaaaaa, ich bin die Dini ausm IRC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mods müssen unseren mist ohne bezahlung durchlesen und gegebenenfalls ihres amtes walten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Quelle???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzJ2GYpD3zQ
> Der Spoilerman



Kenn ich schon. Wer es nicht kennt wird jetzt gespoilert MUHAHAHAHA:
Da ist einer im Spidermankostüm, bloß klebt am Hitnerkopf ein Spoiler. Der springt auf nem Auto rum um es tieferzulegen. Am SChluss ist es kaputt. *verschwind*


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Hab seine persönliche Genehmigung und Absegnung für die Sig *zwinker*
> Und jaaaaa, ich bin die Dini ausm IRC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


achso, na dann^^

jo, hab ich mir schon so gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber war schon lange nich mehr da :\


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Quelle????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



er ist brille....*mysteriöse bewegungen mach* er weiß alles dön dön dööön


----------



## Skatero (22. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kenn ich schon. Wer es nicht kennt wird jetzt gespoilert MUHAHAHAHA:
> Da ist einer im Spidermankostüm, bloß klebt am Hitnerkopf ein Spoiler. Der springt auf nem Auto rum um es tieferzulegen. Am SChluss ist es kaputt. *verschwind*


Aber das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kennst du nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Quelle????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stand schon in genug threads... einfach ma suchen, und wenn dus nicht glaubst frag halt zam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



O-M-F-G ich bin weg das is zuviel

nacht ihr süßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Spoilerman spoilert die Lottozahlen für nexte Woche muhaha!^^


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> er ist brille....*mysteriöse bewegungen mach* er weiß alles dön dön dööön




ok ok ich hab ne bessere titelmelodie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_NiPVSTuoA


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nacht ihr süßen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hat trolli nun auch schon auf dich abgefärbt?^^
gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> O-M-F-G ich bin weg das is zuviel
> 
> nacht ihr süßen
> 
> ...


Nacht du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (22. September 2009)

Also ich bin für nen Spendenfond für geplagte Buffed-Mods *kicher*
Nee mal Spaß beiseite...

Wrestling läuft wieder massentauglich?
Ich erinner mich an uralt WWF zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Ich werde den Post unter mir spoilern!
Der nächste Poster ist Grüne Brille, und er würde in Borkenkäfern zahlen...(verschwind)


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Also ich bin für nen Spendenfond für geplagte Buffed-Mods *kicher*


ich zahle in borkenkäfern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hat trolli nun auch schon auf dich abgefärbt?^^



vllt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Also ich bin für nen Spendenfond für geplagte Buffed-Mods *kicher*
> Nee mal Spaß beiseite...
> 
> Wrestling läuft wieder massentauglich?
> ...



Du gefällst mir immer besser obwohl ich dei wwf net wirklich kenne.....sitz knapp 15 jahre erst auf dieser erde^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Du gefällst mir immer besser obwohl ich dei wwf net wirklich kenne.....sitz knapp 15 jahre erst auf dieser erde^^


Mit 15 Jahren Jeff Fan O.o.
Celebrity Raw Spoiler
Singles Match
Triple H (w/Shawn Michaels) besiegt Cody Rhodes (w/Ted DiBiase) durch DQ

Singles Match
The Miz besiegt Evan Bourne

Non Title Match
Beth Phoenix besiegt Mickie James

WWE United States Title Match
Kofi Kingston © besiegt Jack Swagger durch Count Out

Singles Match (Special Referee: Santino Marella)
Cedric The Entertainer besiegt Chavo Guerrero

Six Man Tag Team Match
Chris Jericho, Randy Orton & The Big Show besiegen John Cena, Mark Henry & Montel Vontavious Porter

Spoilerman hat nur 1 Kryptonit...


----------



## Dini (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich zahle in borkenkäfern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Borkenkäfer...
Na zu irgendwas werden die schon taugen *schulterzuck*



Edou schrieb:


> Du gefällst mir immer besser obwohl ich dei wwf net wirklich kenne.....sitz knapp 15 jahre erst auf dieser erde^^



Dankeschön, ja ich glaub da war ich auch so 15 oder so ;P


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Borkenkäfer...
> Na zu irgendwas werden die schon taugen *schulterzuck*


das klingt aber nicht sehr erfreut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mit 15 Jahren Jeff Fan O.o.


knapp 15....dauert noch etwas^^ Jau jeff ist mein held.....Sowie der deadman....morrison^^.....matt ^^ und nadürlich JOHN CEEENA^^

Youre smell what the rock is cocking??? (ging doch so in etwa oder)


----------



## Skatero (22. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> knapp 15....dauert noch etwas^^ Jau jeff ist mein held.....Sowie der deadman....morrison^^.....matt ^^ und nadürlich JOHN CEEENA^^
> 
> Youre smell what the rock is cocking??? (ging doch so in etwa oder)


Nur Rey ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> und nadürlich JOHN CEEENA^^
> 
> Youre smell what the rock is cocking??? (ging doch so in etwa oder)



o.O nicht Mr. overgay...
Das war mein Kryptonit... Spoilerman tot.


----------



## Dini (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das klingt aber nicht sehr erfreut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Maxibox TaTü reich*
Ich... ähm....
Vielleicht kann man na ne lukrative Zucht für Borkenkäferfreunde mit aufziehen. *hust räusper*


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nur Rey ist gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja rey rey was soll man da sagen ausser nen zwerg der eh ei immer loosen müsste xD


----------



## Skatero (22. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> naja rey rey was soll man da sagen ausser nen zwerg der eh ei immer loosen müsste xD


Nö der macht alle fertig.^^


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> o.O nicht Mr. overgay...
> Das war mein Kryptonit... Spoilerman tot.



YEAHH ich bin so gut *tanz*


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *Maxibox TaTü reich*
> Ich... ähm....
> Vielleicht kann man na ne lukrative Zucht für Borkenkäferfreunde mit aufziehen. *hust räusper*


*sich ordentlich schnäuzt* danke :S

\o/

aber mal spaß beiseite, ich bin dann auch mal off, gn8 zusammen^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> naja rey rey was soll man da sagen ausser nen zwerg der eh ei immer loosen müsste xD


Jeff würde auch von Batze sowas von zermatscht werden. Wie jeder andere auch. Batze würde sie alle weghaun. Und Rey einfach nur wegfliegen.


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

MR ziggles XD


----------



## Skatero (22. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber mal spaß beiseite, ich bin dann auch mal off, gn8 zusammen^^


Gute Nacht

btw. habt ihr jetzt noch nicht Ferien? (Die Schüler sind natürlich gemeint.)


----------



## Sirauron (22. September 2009)

Gegen Goldberg kam keiner an!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Ferien... BW hat natürlich immer als letztes... (4 Wochen noch). Paar Länder haben schon Ferien...


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

ne ferien dauert noch ne weile^^  jedenfalls in meiner region

gn8 brille


----------



## Skatero (22. September 2009)

Haha. Ich habe jetzt 4 Wochen Ferien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ferien... BW hat natürlich immer als letztes... (4 Wochen noch). Paar Länder haben schon Ferien...


yo wir sind die letzten -.-



ahhhh net scho wieder dock house verpennt menno -.-*


----------



## Ol@f (22. September 2009)

Sirauron schrieb:


> Gegen Goldberg kam keiner an!!




das is aber auch schon was her oder?^^ 

btw. abönd.


----------



## Dini (22. September 2009)

Nachti Brille! *wink*

Also in NRW beginnen die Herbstferien Mitte Oktober soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Spoilerman´s Sohn wird Rache nehmen: Rechtschreibeboy!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. September 2009)

Abend


----------



## Ol@f (22. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Haha. Ich habe jetzt 4 Wochen Ferien.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


woot 4 Wochen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Spoilerman´s Sohn wird Rache nehmen: Rechtschreibeboy!



i lul´d so hard....xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Auch mal da^^. (Satzzeichen vergessen, 1 Tadel.)


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend



Blade vom miley club treffen zurück...warst der einzige xD
haben uns dass bildlich vorgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Waren die Wände weiß, in deiner Vorstellung? ^^.


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Waren die Wände weiß, in deiner Vorstellung? ^^.


meiner????

nee du perversling


----------



## Skatero (22. September 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> woot 4 Wochen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja normalerweise 3, aber irgendwie ist dieses Jahr speziell und wir haben 4. 

Achja


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Blade vom miley club treffen zurück...warst der einzige xD
> haben uns dass bildlich vorgestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Miley <3 Gleich von ihr Träumen =)


----------



## Ol@f (22. September 2009)

Btw, weiß einer zufällig wie lang der Antrag auf vorgezogene Musterung dauert?


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley <3 Gleich von ihr Träumen =)


reicht dass nicht dass du als einziger im pinken keller (so wars doch oder ;D ) mit miley postern geheult hast xD

hehe eben seh ichs bei der undertaker tour wurde rey gestrichen und morrisson dazu gefügt rey= fail!!! (ok ich magden zwer doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Auch geil:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0...&playnext=1


Oja, hier was richtig geiles (Jeff hardy Typ owned)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRdwsXpKVXk


----------



## Dini (22. September 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Btw, weiß einer zufällig wie lang der Antrag auf vorgezogene Musterung dauert?



Wer den Antrag auf vorgezogene Musterung stellt, kann damit rechnen, dass er dann
innerhalb von 6 – 8 Wochen nach Antragstellung gemustert wird.

*zwinker*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. September 2009)

Hm ich glauuuuuuuuuuuub Ich gehe schlafen =/


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Auch geil:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0...&playnext=1
> 
> 
> ...


der spear war mal cool ^^


naja zu dem oben=gay


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm ich glauuuuuuuuuuuub Ich gehe schlafen =/


weichei


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> der spear war mal cool ^^
> 
> 
> naja zu dem oben=gay


RICK ROLLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jetzt bin ich der RICKROLL MAN!


----------



## Skatero (22. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> RICK ROLLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Jetzt bin ich der RICKROLL MAN!


Entscheid dich mal.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> weichei



Bloß weil ich nach der schule sofort schlafen geh Um 19 uhr wach bin um was zu schauen (miley) Dann bissen Zogge und so um 23 schlafen gehe?


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> RICK ROLLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Jetzt bin ich der *CRACKREROLL* MAN!



habs mal verbessert^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Entscheid dich mal.



Spoilerman ist durch Mr. Overgay drufgegangen, Rechtschreibeboy juckt keinen.


----------



## Ol@f (22. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Wer den Antrag auf vorgezogene Musterung stellt, kann damit rechnen, dass er dann
> innerhalb von 6 – 8 Wochen nach Antragstellung gemustert wird.
> 
> *zwinker*


Hmm, k danke. Dann werd ich wohl noch schleunigst so einen Antrag stellen müssten, wollt in den Ferien nach einer Zvistelle suchen..


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bloß weil ich nach der schule sofort schlafen geh Um 19 uhr wach bin um was zu schauen (miley) Dann bissen Zogge und so um 23 schlafen gehe?


du hast es genau getroffen xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> du hast es genau getroffen xD


 na dan kann ich auch nichts Für und Hey Dini mag mich nicht :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> habs mal verbessert^^


Hier ein Video, dass wieder mal auf die Drogensucht Hardys aufmerksam macht:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> na dan kann ich auch nichts Für und Hey Dini mag mich nicht :>


naja auch wieder wahr

Dini ISt korekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hier ein Video, dass wieder mal auf die Drogensucht Hardys aufmerksam macht:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


du meinst weil der typ auf droge ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> na dan kann ich auch nichts Für und Hey Dini mag mich nicht :>


Doch.



Edou schrieb:


> naja auch wieder wahr
> 
> Dini ISt korekt
> 
> ...


Stimmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> naja auch wieder wahr
> 
> Dini ISt korekt
> 
> ...



Naja bin dann pennen was ^^ *Nacht dini WEG RENNE*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> du meinst weil der typ auf droge ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



RICK ROLL MAN HAT ZU GESCHLAGEN!


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Naja bin dann pennen was ^^ *Nacht dini WEG RENNE*


schlaf gut hass kumpel....und benäße die bettdecke heute nacht nicht wenn du von miley träumst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> schlaf gut hass kumpel....und benäße die bettdecke heute nacht nicht wenn du von miley träumst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:> jaaj Is kla Kumpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Dini (22. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> na dan kann ich auch nichts Für und Hey Dini mag mich nicht :>



Ich mag nicht wenn du Blödsinn machst, was bei dir zugegebener Maßen keine Außergewöhnlichkeit darstellt *lach*
und hör auf mich zu slapen wenn du das Echo nicht vertägst, gnihihi^^


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ich mag nicht wenn du Blödsinn machst, was bei dir zugegebener Maßen keine Außergewöhnlichkeit darstellt *lach*
> und hör auf mich zu slapen wenn du das Echo nicht vertägst, gnihihi^^


also das war mal ne abfuhr blade^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So macht unsere Relilehrerin. Scheitn nen Tick zu haben^^.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ich mag nicht wenn du Blödsinn machst, was bei dir zugegebener Maßen keine Außergewöhnlichkeit darstellt *lach*
> und hör auf mich zu slapen wenn du das Echo nicht vertägst, gnihihi^^



Ich Vertrag das echo sehr Wohl *außer dini is fies und kickt Renn*


----------



## Dini (22. September 2009)

Ich glaub er weiß schon wie es gemeint war, kennen uns ja schon ein paar Tage :>

hey, also ich hab dich noch nie gekickt, das machen immer diverse andere!!11elfzig^^


----------



## Skatero (22. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich Vertrag das echo sehr Wohl *außer dini is fies und kickt Renn*


Wer ist Renn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ich glaub er weiß schon wie es gemeint war, kennen uns ja schon ein paar Tage :>



nur ein paar tage? *gg*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. September 2009)

Btw Ihr Haltet mich vom schlafen ab D:


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> So macht unsere Relilehrerin. Scheitn nen Tick zu haben^^.


bei meine ex reli lehrerin die is mal über 2 schulrannzen geklatscht (niemand mag die (ich hab 3 jahre schleimen hinter mi *antrengend puh nu isses vorbei ;P ) nen kumpel zockt auch wow meinst so zu mir leise die hat sich mal eben selbst gepwnt ..leide rhatt sie dass gehört 2 std nachsitzen für usn beide XD

aye....ich werd müde so viele schreibfeheler -.-


----------



## Dini (22. September 2009)

Oki, Monate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Oki, Monate
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1 Jahr trifft es wohl ehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber egal bin mal weg bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 1 Jahr trifft es wohl ehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


yoyo man liest sich *hammer der rechtschaffenen auf dne kopf klatscht*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Aber unser Erdkundelehrer ist immer noch der geilste:
Der hat kein Plan von Erdkunde, und leist einfach irgendwie was aus dem Buch oder Internet vor^^.
Und dem seine Witze sind zum Brüllen: 1. Wenn jmd aufs Klo musst: Dann geh, bevor du noch einen Bodensee amchst.
                                                         2. Jmd Hustet: Hast du die Schweunegrippe? Nein. Na dann haste Schwein gehabt xd...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> yoyo man liest sich *hammer der rechtschaffenen auf dne kopf klatscht*



*aua* Naja egal ich sag nur Noch eins From Daylight *bzzzz* in to Darkness


----------



## Skatero (22. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Aber unser Erdkundelehrer ist immer noch der geilste:
> Der hat kein Plan von Erdkunde, und leist einfach irgendwie was aus dem Buch oder Internet vor^^.
> Und dem seine Witze sind zum Brüllen: 1. Wenn jmd aufs Klo musst: Dann geh, bevor du noch einen Bodensee amchst.
> 2. Jmd Hustet: Hast du die Schweunegrippe? Nein. Na dann haste Schwein gehabt xd...


lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Aber unser Erdkundelehrer ist immer noch der geilste:
> Der hat kein Plan von Erdkunde, und leist einfach irgendwie was aus dem Buch oder Internet vor^^.
> Und dem seine Witze sind zum Brüllen: 1. Wenn jmd aufs Klo musst: Dann geh, bevor du noch einen Bodensee amchst.
> 2. Jmd Hustet: Hast du die Schweunegrippe? Nein. Na dann haste Schwein gehabt xd...


löl naja bei uns die kleinen kids da letztens kloppen sich der eine lehrer läuft da gechillt mit seiner jacke weiter bis er konrektoer schreit he aufhörn da checkt der erst was ab ging...dass war der hammer

ode rnen andrer lehrer nen kumpel vpn mir hatt meist ne mütze auf da sagt der immer setz dein verhüterli ab xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Hatten letztes ja so nen perversen^^.
Dem seine Witze kamen immer zum richtigen Zeitpunkt und waren echt geil^^.


----------



## Edou (22. September 2009)

jojo abe rich muss nu auch aus machen blöder mathe test morgen zu 2 std-.- naja nacht euch allen^^


----------



## Dini (22. September 2009)

Nacht, nacht und viel Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2009)

Ich geh dann mal. Zum Abschluss:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## Skatero (22. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich geh dann mal. Zum Abschluss:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


Ich hasse dich. ^^
Scherz.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Skatero (23. September 2009)

Das Spiel ist genial. Ein Heavy Metzel Game.


----------



## Skatero (23. September 2009)

Ich geh mal offline.

Gute Nacht

Edit: Oh no! Doppelpost


----------



## Dratanel (23. September 2009)

so, bin dann auch mal wieder auf der Arbeit. Die Uhrzeit ist doch echt zum ...


----------



## Skatero (23. September 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Spoilerman is back:
- Die Show beginnt mit einem Rückblick auf die Geschehnisse zwischen Teddy Long, CM Punk und The Undertaker.

- Der World Heavyweight Champion CM Punk komm in die Halle und hält eine Promo ab, als Druiden einen Sarg in die Halle bringen. Diesen öffnet Punk und findet dort einen gefesselten Teddy Long. Punk befreit den General Manager und dieser verkündet direkt ein World Heavyweight Title Match zwischen CM Punk und The Undertaker bei Hell In A Cell, wo allerdings der Aufgabegriff des Takers verboten sein wird. Außerdem wird CM Punk schon heute auf The Undertaker treffen.

Tag Team Match
John Morrison & Finlay besiegen Mike Knox & Dolph Ziggler.

- Backstage bringen Cryme Tyme Slam Master J dazu das Büro von Teddy Long mit Graffiti zu versehen.

Singles Match
Kane besiegt Slam Master J.

- Backstage stellt Vince McMahon CM Punk gegenüber klar, dass dieser und Long mit den Konsequenzen leben müssen, wenn sie sich mit The Undertaker anlegen. Dann wünscht er dem Champion Glück für sein heutiges Match.

- In der Halle spricht Vince McMahon noch über das SmackDown-Special zum zehnten Geburtstag, welches in der kommenden Woche stattfinden wird.

- Drew McIntyre kommt für eine Promo in den Ring und R-Truth kommt hinzu. Er heißt McIntyre bei SmackDown willkommen und attackiert diesen dann.

Singles Match
Batista besiegt The Big Show durch DQ, da Jericho in das Match eingreift und dafür in den Ankle Lock genommen wird.

- Vince McMahon will von Teddy Long den Grund für die Verschwörung wissen und fragt auch wo sein Foto ist. Long meint, dass er noch nicht fertig ist.

Singles Match
David Hart Smith (w/Tyson Kidd & Natalya) besiegt JTG (w/Shad Gaspard) mit Hilfe der Hart Dynasty.

- Josh Mathews interviewt Backstage Batista und dieser spricht für sich und seinen Partner eine Herausforderung um die Unified WWE Tag Team Title aus. Die Nummer seines Partners sei im übrigen 619.

- John Cena, D-Generation X, Legacy und The Undertaker werden für das SmackDown-Special in der kommenden Woche angekündigt.

World Heavyweight Title Match
The Undertaker besiegt CM Punk © durch Count Out.

- Nach dem Match gibt es für Punk noch einen Chokeslam und den Tombstone zum Ende der Show.


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Und jaaaaa, ich bin die Dini ausm IRC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abend an den komischen Rest


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


dein post war ne min zu früh 

aber abööönd....*krank ist* und ausgerechnet erst nach (NACH!!!!!) der mathe arbeit -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Spoilermans Rache wird furchtbar sein!!!^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Spoilermans Rache wird furchtbar sein!!!^^



i iz scared =/

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

danke spoilerman :-)
wer gewinnt den hiac ;P


----------



## Skatero (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dein post war ne min zu früh


Nein war er nicht.

Achja hallo an alle die gerade gekommen sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

mwhahahahahaha


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein war er nicht.
> 
> Achja hallo an alle die gerade gekommen sind.
> 
> ...


doch genau als ich schaute war es 20:59 ^^ aber wurscht xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> danke spoilerman :-)
> wer gewinnt den hiac ;P



Also:
normalerweise müsste punk gewinnen, weil Taker das Momentum hat. Weil die Leute mti Momentum verlieren meistens. Denke aber die wollen nur Spannung für die experts aufbauen. Ich denke der Taker wird gewinnen.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also:
> normalerweise müsste punk gewinnen, weil Taker das Momentum hat. Weil die Leute mti Momentum verlieren meistens. Denke aber die wollen nur Spannung für die experts aufbauen. Ich denke der Taker wird gewinnen.


ok sag bescheid wenn du mehr weißt^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also:
> normalerweise müsste punk gewinnen, weil Taker das Momentum hat. Weil die Leute mti Momentum verlieren meistens. Denke aber die wollen nur Spannung für die experts aufbauen. Ich denke der Taker wird gewinnen.



wär auch schlimm wenn nicht...wenn undertaker gegen cm punk verlieren würde könnte man den undertaker nichtmehr ernstnehmen =O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Spoilermans bisher schlimmste Tat:
Die Höchstwerte liegen zwischen 16 Grad in Küstennähe und bis zu 24 Grad im Süden. Der Wind weht schwach bis mäßig, im Norden frisch und böig aus West. In der kommenden Nacht ist im nördlichen Mittelgebirgsraum strichweise etwas Regen möglich, sonst bleibt es bei teils klarem, teils wolkigem Himmel meist trocken.

Die Luft kühlt sich auf Tiefstwerte zwischen 12 und 7 Grad ab. Meist weht schwacher, im Norden mäßiger Wind aus westlicher Richtung.

MUHAHA, hab das morgige Wetter gespoilert hahaha!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ok sag bescheid wenn du mehr weißt^^



Kanns dir am 5.10 um 5Uhr heir rein spoilern.^^
Edit: bin ma ne dreiviertel Stunde weg.^^
MUHAHA, habe meine Rückkehr gespoilert^^.


----------



## Skatero (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> MUHAHA, hab das morgige Wetter gespoilert hahaha!


Jetzt hast du mir den ganzen nächsten Tag versaut.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Spoilermans bisher schlimmste Tat:
> Die Höchstwerte liegen zwischen 16 Grad in Küstennähe und bis zu 24 Grad im Süden. Der Wind weht schwach bis mäßig, im Norden frisch und böig aus West. In der kommenden Nacht ist im nördlichen Mittelgebirgsraum strichweise etwas Regen möglich, sonst bleibt es bei teils klarem, teils wolkigem Himmel meist trocken.
> 
> Die Luft kühlt sich auf Tiefstwerte zwischen 12 und 7 Grad ab. Meist weht schwacher, im Norden mäßiger Wind aus westlicher Richtung.
> ...



du bist kein mensch =/ 
SPOILERMAN!!!IRGENDWANN WIRST DU BEZAHLEN !!!


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

dass wetter ist mir egal!!!!

Naja eig müsste der deadman gewinnen...face und so.....punk heel und so...

Blade etwa schon wieder bei nem miley treff o.O

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzJ2GYpD3zQ...L&index=105


löööööööööl


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dass wetter ist mir egal!!!!
> 
> Naja eig müsste der deadman gewinnen...face und so.....punk heel und so...
> 
> Blade etwa schon wieder bei nem miley treff o.O



kahli > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jap blade is wieder in seinem pinken raum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap blade is wieder in seinem pinken raum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bald genießt er eh mit einem weißen jäckchen einen gelb ausgepolsterten raum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bald genießt er eh mit einem weißen jäckchen einen gelb ausgepolsterten raum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der aus schwamm gemacht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bald genießt er eh mit einem weißen jäckchen einen gelb ausgepolsterten raum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der wird versuchen sich umzubringen wenn da kein miley poster drin is O_o


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der wird versuchen sich umzubringen wenn da kein miley poster drin is O_o


hrhr^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> der aus schwamm gemacht ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



i lol´d hard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (23. September 2009)

Abend ihr Schwärmer

Wenn jmd Kenny vs Spenny kennt ihr eine Witzige folge:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2848075952111115424#


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hrhr^^



stell mir grad cor wie blade in ner gummi zelle sitzt und sich versucht mit seiner hab-mich-lieb jacke zu erwürgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> i lol´d hard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 i too  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wie soll der sich umbringen mit ner zwangsjacke??? etwa aufstehn und nen köpfer auf den boden machen...naja geht auch ned wirklich>gummi boden xD


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Abend ihr Schwärmer
> 
> Wenn jmd Kenny vs Spenny kennt ihr eine Witzige folge:
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2848075952111115424#


ich kenn kenny vs spenny mag dass aber net wirklich dass sind 2 spatzen hirne^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> i too
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



k.p 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mhh vllt mit den schlaufendie überhängen strangulieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> k.p
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann erklär mir mal wie er GEFFESSELT!!! da ran kommen soll^^

Oder via miley seh entzug>hirntot


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dann erklär mir mal wie er GEFFESSELT!!! da ran kommen soll^^



mit dem mund?...ach der schafft das schon =O miley fans wissen sich zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Wenn die Jonas Brothers auf einem Hochaus stehen würden und kurz vorm abspringen sind heulen 90%der teens rum wenn auch DU! zu den 10 % gehörst die einen klappstuhl und popcorn mitbringen und ruft Springt ihr schweine!!!!
dann unterschreibe hier

Unterschrift: Edou


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

huhu dini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Wenn die Jonas Brothers auf einem Hochaus stehen würden und kurz vorm abspringen sind heulen 90%der teens rum wenn auch DU! zu den 10 % gehörst die einen klappstuhl und popcorn mitbringen und ruft Springt ihr schweine!!!!
> dann unterschreibe hier
> 
> Unterschrift: Edou



Unterschrift: DERLachmann 

tag dini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich seh dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Razyl! :>

Nabend zusammen^^


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Unterschrift: DERLachmann
> 
> tag dini
> 
> ...


yeah Full quote i love it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sauber noch einer der die nicht mag XD


----------



## Skatero (23. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Razyl! :>
> 
> Nabend zusammen^^


Nabend Dini


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Razyl! :>
> 
> Nabend zusammen^^


Man kennt meinen Namen noch \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> yeah Full quote i love it
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



FUCK YEAH 3 sätze gequotet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habs drauf <:

als ob man die mögen könnte =O


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man kennt meinen Namen noch \o/



raza...ruzyl....räzül....razil 
damnd =/


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

huhu lily^^

ach keine rkann die leiden ;D

da iss sie wieder wehc -.-


----------



## Dini (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Unterschrift: DERLachmann
> 
> tag dini
> 
> ...



Mist ertappt und so schätze ich mal *grins*


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> huhu lily^^
> 
> ach keine rkann die leiden ;D
> 
> da iss sie wieder wehc -.-



doch kleine 11 jährige mädchen -.- bäääh ekelhaff dieser amerikanische disney band whatever kack -.-


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Verdammt, irgendwas hat grad meinen Blog wunderbar geschrottet :'-(


----------



## Noxiel (23. September 2009)

Eine Frauenavatar ist auf Buffed ja potentiell gefährlich......na mal schauen was draus wird. ^^


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYjYQST-QHw...PL&index=45


Die Harry Potter Verarschen sind mal geil xD


Hi Noxi


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Mist ertappt und so schätze ich mal *grins*



ich sehe alles und bin überall *mysteriöse bewegungen mach und galileo mystery musik einspiel las*


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Eine Frauenavatar ist auf Buffed ja potentiell gefährlich......na mal schauen was draus wird. ^^



tag noxiel ^.^
warum? wegen den 13 jährigen pupertierenden jungens hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich sehe alles und bin überall *mysteriöse bewegungen mach und galileo mystery musik einspiel las*


nene bessere melodie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKDJmLuR5Gk


----------



## Skatero (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> doch kleine 11 jährige mädchen -.- bäääh ekelhaff dieser amerikanische disney band whatever kack -.-


Da fällt mir gerade die South Park Folge "The Ring" ein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Eine Frauenavatar ist auf Buffed ja potentiell gefährlich......na mal schauen was draus wird. ^^


richard ist auch gefährlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (23. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Eine Frauenavatar ist auf Buffed ja potentiell gefährlich......na mal schauen was draus wird. ^^


Ich mach mir deswegen doch kein Männeravatar oO
ICH HAB EIN PADDEL!!!! muhaha 
*zwinker*


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> nene bessere melodie
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKDJmLuR5Gk



=O ok die is besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Skatero schrieb:


> Da fällt mir gerade die South Park Folge "The Ring" ein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die kanada streikt folge ist die beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Da fällt mir gerade die South Park Folge "The Ring" ein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nene South Park wow folge ftw XD


----------



## Skatero (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tag noxiel ^.^
> warum? wegen den 13 jährigen pupertierenden jungens hier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich denke eher wegen dir.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Ist the Ring die Folge, wo Butters Eltern für Butters den Hdr Film ausleihen von Stans Eltern, wo ein Hardcore pr0n drin war? Und der dann weggekommen ist und alle den gesucht haben: die Eltern, 6-Klässler und Butters?
Und Butters dann wie Gollum war?
Wenn ja würde ich jetzt die Police rufen denn:
Spoileralarm!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ich mach mir deswegen doch kein Männeravatar oO
> ICH HAB EIN PADDEL!!!! muhaha
> *zwinker*


genau, nicht nur den ava.
komplette op.
nach dem motto: ganz oder gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Krx1tI8ikM


HOMER!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUdjT5bf57I


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ich mach mir deswegen doch kein Männeravatar oO
> ICH HAB EIN PADDEL!!!! muhaha
> *zwinker*


Wieso kein Männeravatar?


----------



## Skatero (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die kanada streikt folge ist die beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber in der Folge "The Ring" geht es um Jonas Brothers. Kapiert?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich denke eher wegen dir.



^.^ vielleicht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ist the Ring die Folge, wo Butters Eltern für Butters den Hdr Film ausleihen von Stans Eltern, wo ein Hardcore pr0n drin war? Und der dann weggekommen ist und alle den gesucht haben: die Eltern, 6-Klässler und Butters?
> Und Butters dann wie Gollum war?
> Wenn ja würde ich jetzt die Police rufen denn:
> Spoileralarm!



spoilerman....warum nur?!


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Jaha, das Problem gefunden *g*


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber in der Folge "The Ring" geht es um Jonas Brothers. Kapiert?^^



echt? muß mir die folge man anguckn ^.^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber in der Folge "The Ring" geht es um Jonas Brothers. Kapiert?^^



Omg??? Hat sich da jmd die 13. Staffel, die erste Folge selbst gespoilert???!!
Hast mir Arbeit erspart.


----------



## Dini (23. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> genau, nicht nur den ava.
> komplette op.
> nach dem motto: ganz oder gar nicht
> 
> ...






Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso kein Männeravatar?



Ähm, ich fühl mich ganz wohl in meiner Haut *unsicher umschau*


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Omg??? Hat sich da jmd die 13. Staffel, die erste Folge selbst gespoilert???!!
> Hast mir Arbeit erspart.



m,uhahahaha spoilerman ist geschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ähm, ich fühl mich ganz wohl in meiner Haut *unsicher umschau*


Ach komm, so ein Männerkörper ist doch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> m,uhahahaha spoilerman ist geschlagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nene, mein Gehilfe Taserboy erledigt die unspoilerbaren^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ähm, ich fühl mich ganz wohl in meiner Haut *unsicher umschau*



ich würd hier vorsichtig sein O_o die sind hier.....komisch *akte x theme einspiel* /zwinkern zu edou


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. September 2009)

Nabend und N8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nene, mein Gehilfe Taserboy erledigt die unspoilerbaren^^.



omg omg es werden immer mehr :-/


----------



## Dini (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm, so ein Männerkörper ist doch besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_*definitely not!*_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omg omg es werden immer mehr :-/



Die Allianz des bösen^^.


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> _*definitely not!*_


Woher willst du das wissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> _*definitely not!*_


mkay


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

MWAHAHAHAHA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDnL2a71aW8

und weil ich gemein bin 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8X5MfcQgUPs...feature=related


----------



## Skatero (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Omg??? Hat sich da jmd die 13. Staffel, die erste Folge selbst gespoilert???!!
> Hast mir Arbeit erspart.


Wieso ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass Kenny da eine Freundin hat und die wenn sie Jonas Brothers hört ähm "geil" wird. Er sie zu einem Konzert einlädt und sie beide danach so einen dummen Ring habe, damit sie kein Sex vor der Ehe haben. Am Ende haben sie es dann doch und Kenny stirbt. Hab ich doch nicht gesagt oder?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> _*definitely not!*_



ich kann mich nicht beschweren *hust*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass Kenny da eine Freundin hat und die wenn sie Jonas Brothers hört ähm "geil" wird. Er sie zu einem Konzert einlädt und sie beide danach so einen dummen Ring habe, damit sie kein Sex vor der Ehe haben. Am Ende haben sie es dann doch und Kenny stirbt. Hab ich doch nicht gesagt oder?


Taserboy eliminiert die Konkurrenz *ZSZSZSZSZSZSZZSZZSZZZZZZZZZS*


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die Allianz des bösen^^.



*lachmann sieht ein das der kampf vorbei ist...er hat verloren...ein kleine träne kullert seine wange runter*


----------



## Dini (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich kann mich nicht beschweren *hust*



Ich auch nicht, deswegen ja^^


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *lachmann sieht ein das der kampf vorbei ist...er hat verloren...ein kleine träne kullert seine wange runter*


und er gibt ihm den rest mit ner TWIST OF FATE


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> und er gibt ihm den rest mit ner TWIST OF FATE



Damit ist Jeffboy Heel geturnt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, deswegen ja^^



tja...dann is ja alles geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edou schrieb:


> und er gibt ihm den rest mit ner TWIST OF FATE



doppel händiger chokeslam > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Yeah its end of the babyface^^


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, deswegen ja^^


Ach komm, ein bisschen tust du deinen Körper auch nicht mögen? hrhr


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tja...dann is ja alles geklärt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Heißt eigentlich Punchabi Plunge, dt. Sprecher sind scheiße...


----------



## Noxiel (23. September 2009)

So, zurück von Patrouille. Und noch alles im Lot? Naja und wegen dem Frauenavatar, ich meine vor Richard hat man Respekt (stellt Euch die Ghetto-Betonung einfach vor) aber ein Frauenavatar? Als Ankläger, Richter und Henker reicht doch ein Paddel nicht!!! Vielleicht malst du dir noch zwei schwarze Balken über die Augen als herausgehobene und bedrohlich wirkende Brauen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

ich warte ja noch auf den tag an dem der nachtschwärmer wegen zuviel spam geschlossen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich warte ja noch auf den tag an dem der nachtschwärmer wegen zuviel spam geschlossen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist das Ziel der Allianz des Bösen^^.
*Taserboy tasert Lachmann, weil er zuviel weiß*


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Heißt eigentlich Punchabi Plunge, dt. Sprecher sind scheiße...



achja stimmt...sry mein fehler :x =/ xD



Noxiel schrieb:


> So, zurück von Patrouille. Und noch alles im Lot? Naja und wegen dem Frauenavatar, ich meine vor Richard hat man Respekt (stellt Euch die Ghetto-Betonung einfach vor) aber ein Frauenavatar? Als Ankläger, Richter und Henker reicht doch ein Paddel nicht!!! Vielleicht malst du dir noch zwei schwarze Balken über die Augen als herausgehobene und bedrohlich wirkende Brauen??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohja ne augenbraue wär geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub ich mach dem rob auch ma paar buschige augenbrauen ^.^ das wirkt so phöse


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> So, zurück von Patrouille? Und noch alles im Lot? Naja und wegen dem Frauenavatar, ich meine vor Richard hat man Respekt (stellt Euch die Ghetto-Betonung einfach vor)


ja, vor der neuen mistress of magma muss man ja respekt haben *fg*
und wieso reicht ein paddel nicht? soll sie noch nen schweren bannhammer mitschleppen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm, ein bisschen tust du deinen Körper auch nicht mögen? hrhr



*lach und Razyl knuff*



Noxiel schrieb:


> So, zurück von Patrouille. Und noch alles im Lot? Naja und wegen dem Frauenavatar, ich meine vor Richard hat man Respekt (stellt Euch die Ghetto-Betonung einfach vor) aber ein Frauenavatar? Als Ankläger, Richter und Henker reicht doch ein Paddel nicht!!! Vielleicht malst du dir noch zwei schwarze Balken über die Augen als herausgehobene und bedrohlich wirkende Brauen??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Diniweigel? Uh, und dann vielleicht noch einen Säbel schwingen wo ich gerad die TV Programmwerbung gesehn hab... interessant, interessant


...nicht?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das ist das Ziel der Allianz des Bösen^^.
> *Taserboy tasert Lachmann, weil er zuviel weiß*



=O 
*lachmann kann grad noch ausweichen und versucht die allianz des bösen zu pewen und zu 0wNeN*


----------



## Tabuno (23. September 2009)

unverdienter sieg für 1860 münchen... ach wie ich bayern hasse!!!


----------



## Noxiel (23. September 2009)

Bannpaddel klingt zwar süß aber ob es den selben Zweck erfüllt?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> =O
> *lachmann kann grad noch ausweichen und versucht die allianz des bösen zu pewen und zu 0wNeN*



RKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> unverdienter sieg für 1860 münchen... ach wie ich bayern hasse!!!



hiHIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Bannpaddel klingt zwar süß aber ob es den selben Zweck erfüllt?


hrhr, da kannste nicht sooo viele kerben reinmachen, sonst zerbricht das paddel^^


----------



## Noxiel (23. September 2009)

Deshalb schwinge ich aus Prinzip kein Werkzeug wenn ich banne..... Magie *whooooosh*


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> RKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!^^



RKO UND DA GEHT SPOILERMAN KOOOOOOOOOOO 
mwhahahha


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

*brlz*brzl* lichter aus*Dunkle Melodie wird gespiel
And He PWNS ALL


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Deshalb schwinge ich aus Prinzip kein Werkzeug wenn ich banne..... Magie *whooooosh*


*spellreflect* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Deshalb schwinge ich aus Prinzip kein Werkzeug wenn ich banne..... Magie *whooooosh*



omg mods bei buffed setzen magie ein =O we are fucked =/


----------



## Dini (23. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Bannpaddel klingt zwar süß aber ob es den selben Zweck erfüllt?



Das ist jutes, massives Holz, nicht so nen Fieberglas-lowweight-müll :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *brlz*brzl* lichter aus*Dunkle Melodie wird gespiel
> And He PWNS ALL



Doch dann kommt Edge mit ner Kamera.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV69E2uTLkU


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Doch dann kommt Edge mit ner Kamera.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV69E2uTLkU



und dann kommt lachmann mit nem hammer schlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (23. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Das ist jutes, massives Holz, nicht so nen Fieberglas-lowweight-müll :>



Oh Gott, deinen rechten Arm will ich nicht sehen. ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Oh Gott, deinen rechten Arm will ich nicht sehen. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha <:


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *lach und Razyl knuff*


Wieso knuffst du mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Tabuno schrieb:


> unverdienter sieg für 1860 münchen... ach wie ich bayern hasse!!!


Ohhh mimimi, die Mannschaft ist nunmal besser, die auch mal das Tor trifft...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und dann kommt lachmann mit nem hammer schlag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kk, Spoilerman gibt auf und reicht dir die Hand...










Doch dannn nimmt Spoilerman dich hoch zum GTS und du bist weg.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Doch dann kommt Edge mit ner Kamera.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV69E2uTLkU


and punk with a GTS
gegen edge


----------



## Dini (23. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Oh Gott, deinen rechten Arm will ich nicht sehen. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*hust räusper* pschhhhht!^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kk, Spoilerman gibt auf und reicht dir die Hand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boah..voll mies !!11 nönönö mit dir spirl ich nichmehr *beleidigt sei*schmoll* pühh










*spoilerman nehm und voll hau*^.^


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kk, Spoilerman gibt auf und reicht dir die Hand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spoilerman ein gedanke xD oh yeahhhh


----------



## Noxiel (23. September 2009)

Na denn, wie ich merke ist hier alles Paletti, dann streune ich so noch ein bisschen durch's Forum. Tüdelü


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

tüdelü O_o hrhrhr


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

So, wo jetzt Noxiel weg ist, können wir ja Dini ärgern \o/


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na denn, wie ich merke ist hier alles Paletti, dann streune ich so noch ein bisschen durch's Forum. Tüdelü


bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> spoilerman ein gedanke xD



Sind ja beide Heels^^.

Lachmann biste Mr. Cena overgay und kannst einfach mal so nen Finischer einstecken??!

Da muss ich leider aufgeben...



*als Spoilerman sich wegdreht und wieder herguckt Sweet Chin Music!*


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, wo jetzt Noxiel weg ist, können wir ja Dini ärgern \o/



weil mod oder frau sie ist?


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> weil mod oder frau sie ist?


Weil sie Dini ist


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Dini´s paddel nehm und alles pwnt was sie schief an guckt^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sind ja beide Heels^^.
> 
> Lachmann biste Mr. Cena overgay und kannst einfach mal so nen Finischer einstecken??!
> 
> ...



nope bin lachmann der typ der selbst nach 547547drölfzig finishern aufsteht und dann zu rückt fischt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> weil mod oder frau sie ist?



Meister Yoda, du musst endlich gottverdammt nochmal die Sprache gescheit lernen. Opfa^^!


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

oh shawn dont tune up the band.....


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil sie Dini ist



*thumbs up* immer auf die kleinen =/


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Meister Yoda, du musst endlich gottverdammt nochmal die Sprache gescheit lernen. Opfa^^!



sprechen ich normal tue....nicht sehen problem wo ist?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nope bin lachmann der typ der selbst nach 547547drölfzig finishern aufsteht und dann zu rückt fischt



Schups dich auf den Boden.
Dann komt Big Daddy V und stezt sich auf dich druf...


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schups dich auf den Boden.
> Dann komt Big Daddy V und stezt sich auf dich druf...



oh shit...das wars wohl =/


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

ich pwn euch alle glei mit hundefutter (pedigree xD)


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2009)

Was für einen gequirlten Bockmist redet ihr da?


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *thumbs up* immer auf die kleinen =/


Woher willst du wissen, dass Dini klein ist? oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was für einen gequirlten Bockmist redet ihr da?



bannpadel/hamer und wrestling gimp zeug


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was für einen gequirlten Bockmist redet ihr da?



buhuuu nen aussenseiter xD


WWE VERDAMMT^^

Edith: WorldWrestlingEntertainment früher WWF WordlWrestlingFederation


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich pwn euch alle glei mit hundefutter (pedigree xD)



Mist, wieder Face Turn... Langsam gehen wir die Heels aus...
*Edou hintergeh Samoan Spike mach*


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, dass Dini klein ist? oo



frauen sind immer klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mist, wieder Face Turn... Langsam gehen wir die Heels aus...
> *Edou hintergeh Samoan Spike mach*


*sich duckt bein schere dir gibt und laut rufen... BOYAKAAA 619*


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> buhuuu nen aussenseiter xD
> 
> 
> WWE VERDAMMT^^
> ...



Ach das Schauspielerei Ringelpiez mit anfassen...


----------



## Dini (23. September 2009)

Razyl du olle Stänkerbacke *lach und Forelle schwing*


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *sich duckt bein schere dir gibt und laut rufen... BOYAKAAA 619*



*beide einfach panjabi pluncht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach das Schauspielerei Ringelpiez mit anfassen...


coole schauspielerei nicht so wie GZSZ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *sich duckt bein schere dir gibt und laut rufen... BOYAKAAA 619*



Jericho kommt und setz Walls of Jericho ein. Dann kommt die Legacy mit dem Aufgabegriff dazu, mit dem sie Shawn zum tappen gebracht haben.


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> frauen sind immer klein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Immer? Bezweifle ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Razyl du olle Stänkerbacke *lach und Forelle schwing*


Ich stänker gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich hab genug von Forellen! Die waren schon im IRC so nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Immer? Bezweifle ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso, bist du kleiner als ich? :>


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *beide einfach panjabi pluncht*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wtf????rey down....shit na dann WHERE IS THE BIG SHOW UND PWNT ALLES^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach das Schauspielerei Ringelpiez mit anfassen...



Wenigstens machen sie ihre *Stunts* selber. Und die Verletzungen sind real!


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jericho kommt und setz Walls of Jericho ein. Dann kommt die Legacy mit dem Aufgabegriff dazu, mit dem sie Shawn zum tappen gebracht haben.


jericho stinkt und is gay und die legacy isn haufen mit öl eingerieberner gaylords -.- kahli > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Immer? Bezweifle ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin noch keiner begegnet die größer war als ich..doch einmal..ne mutter von ner freundin und die war 2,05 m groß O_o


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenigstens machen sie ihre *Stunts* selber. Und die Verletzungen sind real!



Ich bitte dich... das ist alles genauso show wie der Rest des Blümchenpflückens...


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenigstens machen sie ihre *Stunts* selber. Und die Verletzungen sind real!


dass ist wahr ich erinnere mich an ortons ausrutscher gegen Vince.....hatt dass knie ausversehn richtig durchgezogen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wtf????rey down....shit na dann WHERE IS THE BIG SHOW UND PWNT ALLES^^



oh shit O_o achtung berg inc =O wir brauvhen dynamit !!! los hornswoggle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich... das ist alles genauso show wie der Rest des Blümchenpflückens...



Die Verletzungen, wie sie in den Shows enstehen sind nur Fake, um die Heels zu bekräftigen. Meistens sind sie verletzt und benötigen eine Auszeit. Und wie gesagt, lassen sie es so aussehen, als ob der Heel Schuld wäre.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfwNRY6y0nA...PL&index=31


whahaaaa one of the best wrestler EVER!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2009)

so bin ma weg mädels =O morgen englisch arbeit -.- =/

nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die Verletzungen, wie sie in den Shows enstehen sind nur Fake, um die Heels zu bekräftigen. Meistens sind sie verletzt und benötigen eine Auszeit. Und wie gesagt, lassen sie es so aussehen, als ob der Heel Schuld wäre.


jo aber damals vince gegen randy? der punt kick? da hatt der richtig durchgezogen^^ (war nen versehn)


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so bin ma weg mädels =O morgen englisch arbeit -.- =/
> 
> nacht
> 
> ...


Good luck english> easy going


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh shit O_o achtung berg inc =O wir brauvhen dynamit !!! los hornswoggle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Hornswoggle wieder in Goldtopf werf*




Edou schrieb:


> Good luck english> easy going



English ist relativ einfach.. im Gegensatz zu Latein...


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> English ist relativ einfach.. im Gegensatz zu Latein...


latein kann ich net^^ stells mir aber sehr schwer vor^^

CHING CHING BLING BLING XDDD
Another CHINGCHING BLINGBLING


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Wieso, bist du kleiner als ich? :>


Ich denke nicht, aber es gibt sicherlich einige Frauen die groß sind...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, aber es gibt sicherlich einige Frauen die groß sind...



Jaja, wir wissen, dass deine Mutter 2m groß ist und auf DSF Lkws zieht...^^


----------



## Skatero (23. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so bin ma weg mädels =O morgen englisch arbeit -.- =/
> 
> nacht
> 
> ...


Gute Nacht

PS: Englisch ist einfach.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jaja, wir wissen, dass deine Mutter 2m groß ist und auf DSF Lkws zieht...^^


neeeein zu früh gespoilert (naja war aber gemein die aussage von dir)


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jaja, wir wissen, dass deine Mutter 2m groß ist und auf DSF Lkws zieht...^^


Oh haha, gott wie witzig du bist... ich musste richtig lachen *gähn*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> neeeein zu früh gespoilert (naja war aber gemein die aussage von dir)



Bin ja schließlich Heel.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bin ja schließlich Heel.


auch wieder wahr.....*hardy zu heel wird*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh haha, gott wie witzig du bist... ich musste richtig lachen *gähn*



Wie gesagt, ich bin Heel. Da muss ich gemein und nicht lustig sein. und auch keine "^^" mehr machen.
(RKO verpass).


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich bin Heel. Da muss ich gemein und nicht lustig sein. und auch keine "^^" mehr machen.
> (RKO verpass).


Du solltest eher mal in die Irrenanstalt...


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich bin Heel. Da muss ich gemein und nicht lustig sein. und auch keine "^^" mehr machen.
> (RKO verpass).


hinterher renn und razyl ne swanton bomb geb 

Vertrag an randy aussgeb und nen team bilde*

och waaaa ist doch fun...naja etwas gemein war die aussage xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Vertrag an randy aussgeb und nen team bilde*



Teamname: RKO Drugs. Oder besser: R-Swanton-you are KO.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2009)

Ist irgendwie ein Beklopptenvirus ausgebrochen oder was?


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Teamname: RKO Drugs. Oder besser: R-Swanton-you are KO.


nene Swanton-You ``R´´KO


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

AHAHAHAHA 
Osnabrück schießt Hamburg raus, Köln schießt Wolfsburg raus, 1860 München die Berliner raus und Kaiserslautern Bayer 04.
AHAHAHA wie geil... sieht man mal wieder wo der Rest der Bundesliga steht xD


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHA
> Osnabrück schießt Hamburg raus, Köln schießt Wolfsburg raus, 1860 München die Berliner raus und Kaiserslautern Bayer 04.
> AHAHAHA wie geil... sieht man mal wieder wo der Rest der Bundesliga steht xD


whoot dfb pokal heute gewesen???


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. September 2009)

Abend und Gute nacht 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1Ql_8HVm-k <-- ansehen Ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> whoot dfb pokal heute gewesen???


Ja, schon gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
Das war es für Favre xD ahahaha, sind die Berliner dieses Jahr unterirdisch xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, schon gestern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sei Bloß still verstanden ...


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Schluss in Kaiserslautern, Leverkusen verliert AHAHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

hi hass kumpel....
*Randy Give him an RKO*
nice vid


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hi hass kumpel....
> *Randy Give him an RKO*
> nice vid



DX <3 ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schluss in Kaiserslautern, Leverkusen verliert AHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und mich nen Freak nennen jaja, typischer Mainstream Fußball Fan... Langweiler...


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

BERLIN: Raus
HAMBURG: Raus
LEVERKUSEN: Raus
FREIBURG: Raus
WOLFSBURG: Raus
1860 München: weiter
Osnabrück: weiter
Kaiserslautern: weiter
Augsburg: weiter
Köln: weiter

Omfg, sind die restlichen Erstligisten mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hamburg erzielte gerade noch den Ausgleich, dank eines Elfmeters... omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Hardy<<<Heel>>verbündet mit Randy>>>name Swanton-you``R´´Ko>>>pwnt DX


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> DX <3 ^^



*Durch Punt Kick beide in Rente schick*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Durch Punt Kick beide in Rente schick*



Ihr seid beide Fies BTW Gute nacht ich bin schlafen >_>


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

BERLIN UND LEVERKUSEN RAUS: OLÉ!
Da passt das ja schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wolfsburg ebenfalls raus!


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Durch Punt Kick beide in Rente schick*


Swanton bomb hinterher und schluss wars mit beiden^^


<theme melodie ist die hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xDnBzEj420...feature=related


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr seid beide Fies BTW Gute nacht ich bin schlafen >_>


nacht und so....


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2009)

Das ganze gebrabbel ist noch schlimmer als der Star Wars scheiß der hier schonmal war -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> nacht und so....



Ja nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BTW QLIMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAXXXXX Vllt Gehe ich doch schon dieses jahr hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ja nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht, wenn ichs verhindern kann! RKO!


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ganze gebrabbel ist noch schlimmer als der Star Wars scheiß der hier schonmal war -.-


Wage es nie wieder Star Wars scheiße zu nennen, du Trekkie!


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wage es nie wieder Star Wars scheiße zu nennen, du Trekkie!


STAR WARS SCHEIßE o.O......alter bleib bei deinem gzsz und so nen  kram....


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> STAR WARS SCHEIßE o.O......alter bleib bei deinem gzsz und so nen scheiß kram....


Reiß das Maul net so weit auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTw: Hamburg in der Verlängerung ==> unnötiger Kräfteverbrauch ==> BAyern schlägt Hamburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn ichs verhidner kann! RKO!


mwahaha super team xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wage es nie wieder Star Wars scheiße zu nennen, du Trekkie!



Lies den verdammten Satz anständig...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Reiß das Maul net so weit auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bayern ist kake. Alles nur Überbezahlte Nixkönner...


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Lies den verdammten Satz anständig...


Habe ich und diese Star Wars Sache war witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Reiß das Maul net so weit auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bleib bei meinem Wrestling XD also reiß ich mein maul auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wie kann man star wars nich gut finden...*galileo mysteri anruf*

Aiman abdahala ist verschwunden ob die illuminaten damit was zu tun haben....


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bayern ist kake. Alles nur Überbezahlte Nixkönner...


Hm, soweit ich weiß, spielen da mit Robben, Tymoschtschuck und Ribéry 3 richtig gute Spieler, die durchaus was können... Und das haben die schon mehrmals gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und mit Thomas Müller hat man einen der besten jungstars aus Deutschland...
Zudem hat den dt. Meister 3:0 nach Hause geschickt und Dortmund 5 Tore eingeschenkt... also von daher...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei meinem Wrestling XD also reiß ich mein maul auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Aiman Abdallah RKO verpass*


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Habe ich und diese Star Wars Sache war witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War sie nicht... es war nervig und störend... wenn ihr Rollenspielen wollt geht in ein entsprechendes Forum...


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Aiman Abdallah RKO verpass*


aye vergessen wir haben den ja entführt XD

EHM wir machen hie rnur off topic oder über welchen kram willst du hier im nachtschwärmer sonst labern???? hier ist off topic erlaubt XD


*nimms net als persönlicher angriff*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. September 2009)

kan es sein das unser land verweichlicht ?? wie z.B. mit der elek quest 
in wow das is nur der anfang bald is wow wegen den ganz zu na dan gute nacht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, soweit ich weiß, spielen da mit Robben, Tymoschtschuck und Ribéry 3 richtig gute Spieler, die durchaus was können... Und das haben die schon mehrmals gezeigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Einfach mal Gomez anschauen...
So Gut kann keiner Spiel, um das extrem Hohe Gehalt zu rechtfertigen...



Selor schrieb:


> War sie nicht... es war nervig und störend... wenn ihr Rollenspielen wollt geht in ein entsprechendes Forum...


Wennde Flamen willst, geh einfach ins WoW Forum.


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Microsoft übernimmt EA +++++ Der Windows-Hersteller übernimmt den zweitgrößten Spielepublisher der Welt+++


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> kan es sein das unser land verweichlicht ?? wie z.B. mit der elek quest
> in wow das is nur der anfang bald is wow wegen den ganz zu na dan gute nacht



Was ist los? *RKO verpass, weil keine Ahnung was der Sinn darin ist*


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wennde Flamen willst, geh einfach ins WoW Forum.


möööp aion forum xD


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Einfach mal Gomez anschauen...
> So Gut kann keiner Spiel, um das extrem Hohe Gehalt zu rechtfertigen...


Das Gehalt soll extrem hoch sein? Also andere Spieler verdienen weitaus mehr...


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was ist los? *RKO verpass, weil keine Ahnung was der Sinn darin ist*


uns bejubelt und den tag team title sichert^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Gehalt soll extrem hoch sein? Also andere Spieler verdienen weitaus mehr...



Was interessieren andere Spiele. Ob 1 Mille oder 3 ist doch egal. Für 90 min kicken und paar Stunden am Tag Training ist es auf jeden Fall zu viel.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Gehalt soll extrem hoch sein? Also andere Spieler verdienen weitaus mehr...



immernoch weitaus zu viel....


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Microsoft übernimmt EA +++++ Der Windows-Hersteller übernimmt den zweitgrößten Spielepublisher der Welt+++



Huh?


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

So ich geh nu auch Raus morgen früh schule und so.....verpass noch nen paar rko´s
bis dann @ all^^



zum abschluss aber noch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLJhmnI5Ez0


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Microsoft übernimmt EA +++++ Der Windows-Hersteller übernimmt den Zweitgrößten Spielepublisher der Welt+++



Erinnert mich an die Werbung:
Für meine Frau hätte ich gerne das 2. beste Steak...


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was interessieren andere Spiele. Ob 1 Mille oder 3 ist doch egal. Für 90 min kicken und paar Stunden am Tag Training ist es auf jeden Fall zu viel.





Edou schrieb:


> immernoch weitaus zu viel....


Hochleistungssport. Und kicke du mal 90 minuten auf einen so hohen Tempo und trainiere tag ein tag aus... aber hey, als kleiner Arbeit nörgelt man gerne... Sie tun Ihren job und bekommen Ihr Geld...



Selor schrieb:


> Huh?


Ist derzeit ein Gerücht. Da EA schwer angeschlagen ist, scheint es so, als wolle MS EA nun schlucken... Das wär so Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hochleistungssport. Und kicke du mal 90 minuten auf einen so hohen Tempo und trainiere tag ein tag aus... aber hey, als kleiner Arbeit nörgelt man gerne... Sie tun Ihren job und bekommen Ihr Geld...



Ja, 10 Jahre lang vllt. Dann können sie sich zur Ruhe setzen uns Skandale machen (Lothar Matthäus).
Mist, ausversehen auf den Blog gedrückt. *Razyl RKO verpass, danach Punt kick. Razyl still sei*


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hochleistungssport. Und kicke du mal 90 minuten auf einen so hohen Tempo und trainiere tag ein tag aus... aber hey, als kleiner Arbeit nörgelt man gerne... Sie tun Ihren job und bekommen Ihr Geld...
> 
> 
> Ist derzeit ein Gerücht. Da EA schwer angeschlagen ist, scheint es so, als wolle MS EA nun schlucken... Das wär so Hammer
> ...


klar tun die ihrne job aber dass ist dennoch etwas zu viel..die trainieren hart ok....aber gleich pro woche 20.000 ist doch sehr viel...... oder sogar noch mehr siehe Z.b CR was er alles an money bekommt...dann noch werbe einnahmen sponsoren usw.....


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, 10 Jahre lang vllt. Dann können sie sich zur Ruhe setzen uns Skandale machen (Lothar Matthäus).


Also Kahn hat Über 20 Jahre dies betrieben und einige andere Spieler auch...
Das strengt schon an


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> .
> Mist, ausversehen auf den Blog gedrückt. *Razyl RKO verpass, danach Punt kick. Razyl still sei*


Lass meinen Blog in Ruhe!


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also Kahn hat Über 20 Jahre dies betrieben und einige andere Spieler auch...
> Das strengt schon an


damals gabs auch noch net soooo viel geld dafür wie jetzt^^
aber wenn man lange so etwas macht dann fällt es schon schwer weggzukommen...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Als Tormann sind die 90 min ja keine sonderliche Anstrengung...


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Als Tormann sind die 90 min ja keine sonderliche Anstrengung...


doch etwas^^ ich spiele selbst hobby mäßig^^ und muss sagen wenn die deff net gut ist brauchst du mörder reflexe ausdauer und auge fürs spiel^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Edou, unsere Fehde gegen Razyl wird morgen live auf Buffed.de ein Ende finden.


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Als Tormann sind die 90 min ja keine sonderliche Anstrengung...


Meinst du? Wenn du immer mal wieder Torschüsse auf dein Tor bekommst oder mal von der einen Ecke in die andere fliegen musst kostet das auch eine menge Anstrengung... urteile mal da nicht so schnell...

Fußballer machen Ihren Hochleistungssport und bekommen dafür Ihren Lohn - pech, mir ist es egal, solange ich schöne Spiele sehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Edou, unsere Fehde gegen Razyl wird morgen live auf Buffed.de ein Ende finden.



Jau....!!


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

ok nachti^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Jau....!!



In einem Football vs. Wrestling Match um den ich habe Recht Title.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2009)

*Tricorder auspack* *Bleep bloop peep* Sir... ich empfange keine höheren Lebensformen in der Umgebung...


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *Tricorder auspack* *Bleep bloop peep* Sir... ich empfange keine höheren Lebensformen in der Umgebung...


Herzlich Willkommen im Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *Tricorder auspack* *Bleep bloop peep* Sir... ich empfange keine höheren Lebensformen in der Umgebung...



*RKO Antäusch und Low Blow ansetz*
*somit zeichen setz für morgiges entscheidende Match gegen Razyl.*
*Buffedown geht nun off air...*


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

AHAHAHAHAH 3:3!!!! Osnabrück schießt doch noch den Ausgleich gegen Hamburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen im Nachtschwärmer



Sir, ich empfange ein Signal... Schwach, es scheint ein Gruß zu sein... 



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *RKO Antäusch und Low Blow ansetz*
> *somit zeichen setz für morgiges entscheidende Match gegen Razyl.*
> *Buffedown geht nun off air...*



*Rote Materie Torpedo quer in den Hals stopf*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHAH 3:3!!!! Osnabrück schießt doch noch den Ausgleich gegen Hamburg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den wo es interessiert wirds wohl selber gucken...
*Nochmal Heat Backstage aufbau, um Fehde noch Privat aufzustacheln*


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Den wo es interessiert wirds wohl selber gucken...


Und? ich kann mich trotzdem hier freuen :>


----------



## Dini (23. September 2009)

*schnappt sich ne Tüte Popcorn und macht es sich mampfend bequem*
nom nom nom...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sir, ich empfange ein Signal... Schwach, es scheint ein Gruß zu sein...
> 
> 
> 
> *Rote Materie Torpedo quer in den Hals stopf*



Oh Gott, wirds ja wohl ein Tag Title Match...
*Kein RKO verpass, um das Momentum bei Gegnern zu lassen und um damit Gewinnchance zu erhöhen.*


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *schnappt sich ne Tüte Popcorn und macht es sich mampfend bequem*
> nom nom nom...


Popcorn oO
Und uns nichts abgeben... fies!


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oh Gott, wirds ja wohl ein Tag Title Match...
> *Kein RKO verpass, um das Momentum bei Gegnern zu lassen und um damit Gewinnchance zu erhöhen.*



*Rote Materie Torpedo zünd und dabei zuseh wie eine schöne Künstliche Quantensingularität dich verzehrt*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *Rote Materie Torpedo zünd und dabei zuseh wie eine schöne Künstliche Quantensingularität dich verzehrt*


*sich RKO für morgen aufheb*


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2009)

Ich glaube man muss dir nochmal erklären was eine Künstliche Quantensingularität ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für dich gibt es keinen morgen...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich glaube man muss dir nochmal erklären was eine Künstliche Quantensingularität ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Is mir auch egal. Materie Torpedos gibts nit.
*Mit Stuhl schlag und doch noch RKO ansetz, shit auf Momentum*.
*Allein gegen 2 Gegner sei, wegrenn*


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

JAHAHAHAHAH HAMBURG IST DRAUßEN!!!!!!!!! OLE OLE OLE!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Noch ein Bundesligist rausgeschossen im Elfmeterschießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ooooh wie ist das schön xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

*Staredown auf Razyl und Selor, im Lockerroom verschwind.*


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2009)

Ich geh dann mal schlafen mit einen verdammt guten Gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Berlin raus, Wolfsburg raus, Leverkusen raus, Hamburg raus... solche crap-vereine xD


----------



## Dini (23. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Popcorn oO
> Und uns nichts abgeben... fies!



Nur fragenden Menschen kann geholfen werden *gg*


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nur fragenden Menschen kann geholfen werden *gg*



Krieg ich was? *liebblinzel und jegliche Torpedos versteck*


----------



## Dini (23. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Krieg ich was? *liebblinzel und jegliche Torpedos versteck*



Klar doooo..... huch du bist ja Wuppertaler ...ch!
*Popcorn rüberreich*


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2009)

*mampf* Ja ich bin Wuppertaler... ist das schlimm?


----------



## Lillyan (23. September 2009)

Ja, Wuppertaler sind grausam...

*vor sich selbst versteck*


----------



## Dini (23. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *mampf* Ja ich bin Wuppertaler... ist das schlimm?



Neeeeee, hallo Nachbar *lach*



Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja, Wuppertaler sind grausam...
> 
> *vor sich selbst versteck*



Ahwas, stümmt doch gar net Lilly =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja, Wuppertaler sind grausam...
> 
> *vor sich selbst versteck*



Ich bin nicht grausam... zumindest nicht immer...



Dini schrieb:


> Neeeeee, hallo Nachbar *lach*
> 
> 
> 
> Ahwas, stümmt doch gar net Lilly =)



Ah... die Nachbarn... ja...


Edit: Kennt einer von euch noch ein uraltes Sega Genesis Spiel mit einem blonden Elfenjungen ohne Mütze in Abenteurer Kleidung in Isoperspektive und einer "schräg oben, schräg unten, schräg links, schräg rechts"-Steuerung nach dem Zellenprinzip?, ich glaub der hatte auch ne Fee als begleitung und der Junge war Schatzsucher oder sowas.


----------



## Zonalar (23. September 2009)

Kenn ich nicht.
hallo liebe Mods^^tag Selor

Na? habt ihr nen tollen Tag gehabt?


----------



## Skatero (23. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kenn ich nicht.
> hallo liebe Mods^^tag Selor
> 
> Na? habt ihr nen tollen Tag gehabt?


Tss. Mich begrüsst du nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2009)

Mhm... Kann sein das es auch ein Sega Saturn spiel war... weiß ich grad nimmer... ist schon so lang her... also entweder Sega Genesis oder Saturn ^^

Edit: Mhm... ne war definitiv noch Cartridge ^^


----------



## Zonalar (23. September 2009)

Was? Skatero ist auch hier? Tag skatero^^


----------



## Skatero (23. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was? Skatero ist auch hier? Tag skatero^^


Tag Benji9


----------



## Dini (23. September 2009)

Hallo Benji9, ja mein Tag war recht normal, aber nicht negativ und deiner?^^

Das Game kenne ich nicht, bin Nintendo Kind, angefangen beim Brotkasten aka. NES 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. September 2009)

Ach verdammt... Ihr unwissenden!


----------



## Zonalar (24. September 2009)

Die älteste Konsole mit dem ich als Kind in Kontakt kam, war der "Amiga 32". So nannte wir es^^ 
Allerdings war bei mir der "SuperNintendo" die beliebtere Konsole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich erinnere mich auch jetzt noch an die Battles, die ich mit meinem Freund im einem mariospiel immer geliefert haben. Hrhrhr...


----------



## Dini (24. September 2009)

Kennt ihr noch Terranigma für den Super Nintedo?
imho, das beste Spiel das für die Konsole erschienen ist, von Enix war das =)


----------



## Zonalar (24. September 2009)

Habe ich nie gespielt. Da bei meiner Kindheit, die "Nintendo 64" eigentlich die interessanteste Konsole war.
Ich informiere mich aber über Spiele-Podcasts, und habe bis jetzt nur viel, und nur gutes davon gehört^^


----------



## Dini (24. September 2009)

So nachtiii *wink*


----------



## Zonalar (24. September 2009)

Gute nacht, Dini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schlaf schön.


----------



## Skatero (24. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> So nachtiii *wink*


Gute Nacht


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. September 2009)

Ich habs übrigens gefunden...

LANDSTALKER! ^^


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

Nabööööönd


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

Moin. Hab gestern noch ordentlich Heat gezogen^^.


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Moin. Hab gestern noch ordentlich Heat gezogen^^.


Jau habs gelesen *fies lacht und sich hinter ner ecke versteckt und auf die gegner wartet*


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

ich grüße euch unwürdige


----------



## riesentrolli (24. September 2009)

nennt mich gott


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich grüße euch unwürdige


*Aus de recke kommt und mit nem klapp stuhl verhaut*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nennt mich gott



RKO!


----------



## Crackmack (24. September 2009)

Öhmmm hi


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nennt mich gott



ich glaube nicht unwürdiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin hier der gott...


Edou schrieb:


> *Aus de recke kommt und mit nem klapp stuhl verhaut*



*den great kahli hol und edou von ihm verprügel las*


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nennt mich gott


Du bist nicht gott du bist DASS


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

Lachmann: Lust auf ein 1 on 1 Hell in the Cell Extreme Rules Subbmission Singapore Cane Match?


----------



## Razyl (24. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> So nachtiii *wink*


Wieso schreiben Frauen immer Nacht mit 3 i? oO

Btw: ich verneige mich vor Slightly Mad!


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> RKO!



lulz


Crackmack schrieb:


> Öhmmm hi



öhmmm moin


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Du bist nicht gott du bist DASS


oh noez O_o



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann: Lust auf ein 1 on 1 Hell in the Cell Extreme Rules Subbmission Singapore Cane Match?



sicher alkipopi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenne willst können wa es jetzt machen *fäuste hochnehm*


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nennt mich gott


ich nenn dich trolli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh noez O_o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einmisch und es zu einem Triple thread macht *und Alko den pin schenkt*


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Einmisch und es zu einem Triple thread macht *und Alko den pin schenkt*



pah

*edou und alkipopisteui hochnehm und gegeneinander hau und danach auf dem boden schlag*

mwhahahaa


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. September 2009)

Echte Männer brauchen keine fünf Minuten um ein Match anzukündigen... geschweige denn überhaupt dessen Namen auszusprechen... verdammt! Echte Männer brauchen nichtmal Namen für ne Schlägerei!


----------



## Crackmack (24. September 2009)

Hmmm  viele neue hier :O


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pah
> 
> *edou und alkipopisteui hochnehm und gegeneinander hau und danach auf dem boden schlag*
> 
> mwhahahaa


*konter dir ne double rko/twist of fate geben*


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Echte Männer brauchen keine fünf Minuten um ein Match anzukündigen... geschweige denn überhaupt dessen Namen auszusprechen... verdammt! Echte Männer brauchen nichtmal Namen für ne Schlägerei!



echte männer hauen einfach drauf....hrhrh hab wieder bock auf ne schlägerei =/ das training muß sich ja auch ma auszahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *proll sei*


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Echte Männer brauchen keine fünf Minuten um ein Match anzukündigen... geschweige denn überhaupt dessen Namen auszusprechen... verdammt! Echte Männer brauchen nichtmal Namen für ne Schlägerei!


Und die richtign männer gehen fair zu werke ;P


----------



## MasterXoX (24. September 2009)

pewpew /push lolz r0flz
------------------------
Moinsen!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *konter dir ne double rko/twist of fate geben*



alter -.- ich hab dich und alkipopisteui gegeneinander geschlagen und aufn boden geklatscht =O du konterst nen scheißdreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hmmm  viele neue hier :O


Ach geh doch wieder zurück in deine WoW Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> pewpew /push lolz r0flz
> ------------------------
> Moinsen!!



lololololollo r0xx0r b0xx0r 1337 lololololo

moin


----------



## Crackmack (24. September 2009)

uhh der film "Die Fremde in dir" is toll genau wie "American Gangster"



> Ach geh doch wieder zurück in deine WoW Welt



kauf mir nen pc dann gern


----------



## riesentrolli (24. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso schreiben Frauen immer Nacht mit 3 i? oO
> 
> Btw: ich verneige mich vor Slightly Mad!


bei mir sinds immer 2 i: nachtili


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> alter -.- ich hab dich und alkipopisteui gegeneinander geschlagen und aufn boden geklatscht =O du konterst nen scheißdreck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tjo *mit den händel rumfüchtel* magie nennt sich dass(und NEIN!!! nicht dass gewürtz oder was auch immer xD)


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bei mir sinds immer 2 i: nachtili



wie schwul is das den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie schwul is das den?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So wie varian wrynn??


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> tjo *mit den händel rumfüchtel* magie nennt sich dass(und NEIN!!! nicht dass gewürtz oder was auch immer xD)



*mit den häbden rumfuchtel und viele kuhlere und pewigere magie hab *pewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpew


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> So wie varian wrynn??



jap so ziemlich

cairne <3 > all


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *mit den häbden rumfuchtel und viele kuhlere und pewigere magie hab *pewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpewpew


laser schwert an macht* und alles blockt* muhahahahaaaa* palabubble anmacht die dauerhaft unbreak bar ist und dr sowas von den hintern vermöbelt*



SHIIIIT weller drecks schurke hat meinen ruhestein gemopst -.-

Cairne ftw^^ wird aber vll gekillt -.- von garosh diesem arsch^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> laser schwert an macht* und alles blockt* muhahahahaaaa* palabubble anmacht die dauerhaft unbreak bar ist und dr sowas von den hintern vermöbelt*
> 
> 
> 
> SHIIIIT weller drecks schurke hat meinen ruhestein gemopst -.-



hihihi 

<----


----------



## Razyl (24. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> kauf mir nen pc dann gern


Wieso? Spar dein Geld zusammen bzw. mach deine Rechner nicht andauernd kaputt



riesentrolli schrieb:


> bei mir sinds immer 2 i: nachtili


Du bist ja auch keine Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hihihi
> 
> <----


naja muss ich wohl laufen....*auf den weg macht* es ist so dunkel hier im wald.......hab angst^^


----------



## riesentrolli (24. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? Spar dein Geld zusammen bzw. mach deine Rechner nicht andauernd kaputt
> 
> 
> Du bist ja auch keine Frau
> ...


da glaubt grad jmd was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> naja muss ich wohl laufen....*auf den weg macht* es ist so dunkel hier im wald.......hab angst^^



keine sorge mein kleiner *arm um edou leg* ich bin ja da...wir gehn jetzt einfach in das haus da und schließen die tür ab...mein kleiner....hrhrhr


----------



## Razyl (24. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> da glaubt grad jmd was anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, am Anfang dachte ich acuh von dir, dass du weiblich bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> keine sorge mein kleiner *arm um edou leg* ich bin ja da...wir gehn jetzt einfach in das haus da und schließen die tür ab...mein kleiner....hrhrhr


*du bist in die falle gelaufen* arthas spanwt* illidan spawnt* ONYYY SPAWNTTT* (dreck haus zu klein) naja nu bist du ko  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, am Anfang dachte ich acuh von dir, dass du weiblich bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



könnte am avatar liegen...vllt auch an der signatur...mhh und vllt an riesentrollI...dieses i ist weirblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

Lachmann, lust auf eine Revenge? In einem Razyl´s Blog zuspam Match?


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *du bist in die falle gelaufen* arthas spanwt* illidan spawnt* ONYYY SPAWNTTT* (dreck haus zu klein) naja nu bist du ko
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh shit !
*aus dem haus lauf und rauchbomben hinter sich schmeiß um zu entkommen*


----------



## Razyl (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann, lust auf eine Revenge? In einem Razyl´s Blog zuspam Match?


Was willst du bitte sehr spamen? Die Kommentare? Mäp, ist moderiert. Die Shoutbox? Kann ich innerhalb von 5 sek. deaktivieren... pech gehabt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann, lust auf eine Revenge? In einem Razyl´s Blog zuspam Match?



hört sich gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin dabei hrhrh

och razyl du bist doof =/


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann, lust auf eine Revenge? In einem Razyl´s Blog zuspam Match?


WAS??? WIE???? ICH BIN DABEI


MUAHAHAHAA I`M MR.CAPSLOCK


----------



## riesentrolli (24. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, am Anfang dachte ich acuh von dir, dass du weiblich bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber du hast mir deine handy nr nich gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> WAS??? WIE???? ICH BIN DABEI
> 
> 
> MUAHAHAHAA I`M MR.CAPSLOCK



OMFG he is captn caps =O but where is the shift crew?


----------



## Razyl (24. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> aber du hast mir deine handy nr nich gegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hätt ich auch nie gemacht, warum auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (24. September 2009)

D2 suckt langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> OMFG he is captn caps =O but where is the shift crew?


Ive killt them all..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> D2 suckt langsam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mein beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ive killt them all.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU 

bin ma eben weg um katze kümmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

OMG fred 24 an und blade wieder nicht da dieser miley suchti


----------



## Crackmack (24. September 2009)

Ja 3 wochen 1 89er 2 60+ und n paar 30+


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> bin ma eben weg um katze kümmern
> 
> ...



*Licht ausmach und ein Chokeslam gegen die Katze und ein Zomfgstone gegen dich*


----------



## Razyl (24. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ja 3 wochen 1 89er 2 60+ und n paar 30+


Kauf dir halt mal einen neuen Rechner


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> bin ma eben weg um katze kümmern
> 
> ...


wehe du tust ihr weh du perversling xD


----------



## Crackmack (24. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kauf dir halt mal einen neuen Rechner


Giibs mir geld?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wehe du tust ihr weh du perversling xD



Genau, als Khali kann man schnell auf so eine Katze drauftreten *RKO an Lachmann*


----------



## Razyl (24. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Giibs mir geld?


Verdien dir welches...


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Genau, als Khali kann man schnell auf so eine Katze drauftreten *RKO an Lachmann*


naja als khali kann man auch was ganz anderes mit ner katze machen vorallem wenn man nur raghragbralw labern kann xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Licht ausmach und ein Chokeslam gegen die Katze und ein Zomfgstone gegen dich*


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO KITTIIIII
*alki punjabi plunch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


Edou schrieb:


> wehe du tust ihr weh du perversling xD



hrhrhr


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Genau, als Khali kann man schnell auf so eine Katze drauftreten *RKO an Lachmann*



ach ich tu doch meiner kitty nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (24. September 2009)

Gibts mir job?


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Gibts mir job?


such dir einen XD


----------



## Razyl (24. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Gibts mir job?


Such dir einen... gibt genug


----------



## Crackmack (24. September 2009)

Ja wie den du


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> naja als khali kann man auch was ganz anderes mit ner katze machen vorallem wenn man nur raghragbralw labern kann xD



mwhrhgalll bla kitty blagrwhmalalba kitty kitty mwhfgkwwrabbalalala *katze zuspamm*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Such dir einen... gibt genug


Genau, hab gehört, Razyl braucht nen neuen Pfleger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO KITTIIIII
> *alki punjabi plunch
> 
> 
> ...


*alki swanton bomb geb*um ablenkung zu schaffen und alle im glauben zu lassen wir währen kein team mehr*


----------



## Razyl (24. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ja wie den du


Zeitung lesen...


----------



## Crackmack (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Genau, hab gehört, Razyl braucht nen neuen Pfleger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*meld*


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *meld*


khali hatt die stelle vor dir bekommen sry


----------



## Razyl (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Genau, hab gehört, Razyl braucht nen neuen Pfleger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann würde ich nie im Leben Crackmack nehmen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *alki swanton bomb geb*um ablenkung zu schaffen und alle im glauben zu lassen wir währen kein team mehr*



*drauf reinfall und sich mit edou verbünden will*

tja kahli lachmänner sind halt dumm..dumdum...=O


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> khali hatt die stelle vor dir bekommen sry



juhuu ich hab nen JOOOOB NEN JOOOOOOB
....
oh wait 
razyl pflegen?
FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *drauf reinfall und sich mit edou verbünden will*
> 
> tja kahli lachmänner sind halt dumm..dumdum...=O


*fake vertrag mit khali aushandel*


Im klein gedruckten steht er muss der deutschen sprache sich bemächtigen*


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *fake vertrag mit khali aushandel*
> 
> 
> Im klein gedruckten steht er muss der deutschen sprache sich bemächtigen*



*vertrag an nehm aber das kleingedruckte nicht less*

kahli has failed epicly


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *vertrag an nehm aber das kleingedruckte nicht less*
> 
> kahli has failed epicly


aus worlwrestling@buffed fliegt


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> aus worlwrestling@buffed fliegt



*kalhli ist traurig und geht jetzt erstmal katzen quälen und seinen kleinen nervigen manager wegklatsch*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

Tja, Lachmann. Jetzt kommste in ne Fehde mit dem Hotnswoggle.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tja, Lachmann. Jetzt kommste in ne Fehde mit dem Hotnswoggle.



O_o den verputz ich zum frühstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber naja das is halt wrestling =O hornswoogle haut mich einfach um und gewinnt durch aufgabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *kalhli ist traurig und geht jetzt erstmal katzen quälen und seinen kleinen nervigen manager wegklatsch*


mwahahaaaa
-------------------------------
arme katze
-------------------------------
armer ran jing sing (oder so)
........................................
Hornswoggle klatscht khali down xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> mwahahaaaa
> -------------------------------
> arme katze
> -------------------------------
> ...



1. mwhahahaha
2. ach die katze will das doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. tja muß der halt nich immer nerven
4. tja wrestling halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

Spoilerman ist jetzt in der WWE!!!
Hier ist der erste Spoiler, für Lachmanns Eltern:
Ihr Sohn ist gay.
Tja, hättest dich früher outen sollen. MUHAHAHAHAHA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Spilerman ist jetzt in der WWE!!!
> Hier ist der erste Spoiler, für Lachmanns Eltern:
> Ihr Sohn ist gay.
> Tja, hättest dich früher outen sollen. MUHAHAHAHAHA
> ...



NEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIN

spoilerman woher wußtest du das? du bist so vielschichtig und grausam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zu eltern geh und outet bevor sie spoilermans spoiler lesen =O


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIN
> 
> spoilerman woher wußtest du das? du bist so vielschichtig und grausam
> 
> ...


YEAH SPOILERMAN FTW^^

Ist DER hier mit dir verwannt?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIN
> 
> spoilerman woher wußtest du das? du bist so vielschichtig und grausam
> 
> ...



*wegrennenden Lachmann zu Fall bring und STF einlogg*


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *wegrennenden Lachmann zu Fall bring und STF einlogg*



hah 
*spoilerman stolpert weil ich ihm selbst zum stolpern bringe*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hah
> *spoilerman stolpert weil ich ihm selbst zum stolpern bringe*



Was für Popey der Spinat, das für Spoilerman neuste Infos vor offizieller Veröffentlichung einer Show *Smackdown Spoiler lies*


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

SPOILERMAN ist der hier mit dir verwannt?


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was für Popey das Spinat, das für Spoilerman neuste Infos vor offizieller Veröffentlichung einer Show *Smackdown Spoiler lies*



aha spoilerman hatt also auch ne spoiler quelle...mhhkay ich kenn nun dein kryptobit mwhahaha


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aha spoilerman hatt also auch ne spoiler quelle...mhhkay ich kenn nun dein kryptobit mwhahaha



*Rob Zombie RKO verpass*


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

Auch noch geil xD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spE1eR6QdI0

Dass noch viel besser XD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Zr4OfQyVlM&NR=1


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Rob Zombie RKO verpass*



pahh unwürdiger...niemand kann etwas gegen rob zombie machen...IHN den rob zombie der meister aller zombies(und robs) vernichtet alles und jeden...







(und macht dazu noch geile mukke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pahh unwürdiger...niemand kann etwas gegen rob zombie machen...IHN den rob zombie der meister aller zombies(und robs) vernichtet alles und jeden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wollte es nie soweit kommen lassen... aber wenn es so weiter geht muss ich es machen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich wollte es nie soweit kommen lassen... aber wenn es so weiter geht muss ich es machen...



O_o jetzt kütts

aber rob zombie ist auf alles vorbereitet...dön dödö dööön


hi dini &#9829; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich wollte es nie soweit kommen lassen... aber wenn es so weiter geht muss ich es machen...


NEEEEEIN dass darfst du einfach nicht tun - Fresh D an die macht xD


Moin Dini


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> NEEEEEIN dass darfst du einfach nicht tun - Fresh D an die macht xD
> 
> 
> Moin Dini



coldmirror fuck yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> coldmirror fuck yeah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


you knwo from THIS shit xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

nichts geht über coldmirror- dougie sabbelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. September 2009)

Ich glaube, Dini ist der Lilly ersatz im Nachtschwärmer... Jetzt muss Dini auf uns aufpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Dini ist der Lilly ersatz im Nachtschwärmer... Jetzt muss Dini auf uns aufpassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh noez =O

ich sags doch irgendwann wird der nachtschwärmer wegen zuviel spamm geschlossen =O


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Dini ist der Lilly ersatz im Nachtschwärmer... Jetzt muss Dini auf uns aufpassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mag dini und lily...


LOL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxUmOYBFQg0


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich mag dini und lily...
> 
> 
> LOL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxUmOYBFQg0



schleim0r


----------



## Razyl (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh noez =O
> 
> ich sags doch irgendwann wird der nachtschwärmer wegen zuviel spamm geschlossen =O


Nö, wird hier nur aufgepasst das keiner mist baut...

Naja ich bin mal schlafen


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> schleim0r


verletz dich nicht wieder auf der schleimspur ;P


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, wird hier nur aufgepasst das keiner mist baut...
> 
> Naja ich bin mal schlafen



*sich in die hand kack und daraus mist baut*

nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> verletz dich nicht wieder auf der schleimspur ;P



*Drogen bei Edou find*. TT ist nun beendet.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> verletz dich nicht wieder auf der schleimspur ;P



zu spät
*hinfall und sich alles brech*
naja zum glück bin ich (rob) zombie da is das egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *sich in die hand kack und daraus mist baut*
> 
> nacht
> 
> ...


pfui deifel....


nacht razyl

schlaf hiermit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9LU2FgQmJk...feature=related gut XD


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Drogen bei Edou find*. TT ist nun beendet.


>>Khali>>hardy = all randy verhau und von anafang an geplante verrat aufedckt*


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> >>Khali>>hardy = all randy verhau und von anafang an geplante verrat aufedckt*



O_o naja ok ich frag nich nach ....

*randy verhau* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> >>Khali>>hardy = all randy verhau und von anafang an geplante verrat aufedckt*



*Neues Tag mit Boogeyman* *Würmer ess*
Zam hat grade kurze Zeit Thread gelesen *Zam RKO verpass :S*


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> O_o naja ok ich frag nich nach ....
> 
> *randy verhau*
> 
> ...


wie willst nachfragen??? khali kann kein deutsch dein typ ist ko XD


naja dass ist nen dummer verräter (nur aus spaß XD) nun wieder zum face wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (24. September 2009)

Was wie wo aufpassen?

Nee nicht das ich wüsste und hallo an alle hier =)


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Neues Tag mit Boogeyman* *Würmer ess*




NEEEEIN wir waren freunde....^^

*hofft auf ne freundschafft ausserhalb der WWE* LÖÖÖÖÖL


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Neues Tag mit Boogeyman* *Würmer ess*
> Zam hat grade kurze Zeit Thread gelesen *Zam RKO verpass :S*



*ZAM rett und eswegen zum co admin werd*


Edou schrieb:


> wie willst nachfragen??? khali kann kein deutsch dein typ ist ko XD
> 
> 
> naja dass ist nen dummer verräter (nur aus spaß XD) nun wieder zum face wird
> ...



oh stimmt...mwagsgfg kfhiasiaw koaoef mwuahis


Dini schrieb:


> Was wie wo aufpassen?
> 
> Nee nicht das ich wüsste und hallo an alle hier =)



hiho dini &#9829; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Was wie wo aufpassen?
> 
> Nee nicht das ich wüsste und hallo an alle hier =)



NOOOOOIN du passt ja garnicht auf.....nur wenn wir scheiße bauen gibts haue via paddel ;D


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Was wie wo aufpassen?
> 
> Nee nicht das ich wüsste und hallo an alle hier =)



*Ebenfalls RKO verpass. Und dann Würmer essen lass* (Randy macht auch vor Autorithätspersonen kein Halt)


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Ebenfalls RKO verpass. Und dann Würmer essen lass* (Randy macht auch vor Autorithätspersonen kein Halt)



randy is voll bäse =/ khali/lachmann/rob zombie mag solche bösen leute net =/


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Ebenfalls RKO verpass. Und dann Würmer essen lass* (Randy macht auch vor Autorithätspersonen kein Halt)


und dann verpisst er sich hinter ärtzten nur damit die ganze welt weiß dass er zum psychiater muss XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> und dann verpisst er sich hinter ärtzten nur damit die ganze welt weiß dass er zum psychiater muss XD



so isses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






göttlich \m/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> und dann verpisst er sich hinter ärtzten nur damit die ganze welt weiß dass er zum psychiater muss XD



*Jeff in Joint Würmer reintu*


----------



## Dini (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> NOOOOOIN du passt ja garnicht auf.....nur wenn wir scheiße bauen gibts haue via paddel ;D



Das zieht der Modstatus so mit sich Edou, aber sonst würds wohl eh gemeldet werden, ob ich nun hier mitlese und schreibe, oder nicht *grins*


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Jeff in Joint Würmer reintu*



ihihihihiihih

*randy k.o schlag und wütmer raushol und dabei unverständliches zeug labber*

wmghaa glamgba


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Das zieht der Modstatus so mit sich Edou, aber sonst würds wohl eh gemeldet werden, ob ich nun hier mitlese und schreibe, oder nicht *grins*



immer diese mods mit ihrer aufsichtspflicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Jeff in Joint Würmer reintu*


tjo pech dass jeff kein sucht merh ist ;P

alsoooo randy/bogeyman haben mir die untergeschmuggelt 

L2H du noob xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ihihihihiihih
> 
> *randy k.o schlag und wütmer raushol und dabei unverständliches zeug labber*
> 
> wmghaa glamgba



*1t Steine zu Burger anmal und Khali als Burger verkaufen*


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *1t Steine zu Burger anmal und Khali als Burger verkaufen*



*fällt gar nich auf weil khali zu dumm is*

hey warum wollt ihr mich essen?
aua aua da tut weh

*weglauf*

ja ib meiner welt reden steine O_o


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *fällt gar nich auf weil khali zu dumm is*
> 
> hey warum wollt ihr mich essen?
> aua aua da tut weh
> ...


 nun der undertaker ist.....


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> nun der undertaker ist.....



omfg der taker is hier 

ahahaha
ahahahaa

efoihrgorghoerih 

alkehfiorghriogh 

*unverständliches zeug brabbel*


----------



## Dini (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> immer diese mods mit ihrer aufsichtspflicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*kopfkratz*
Ich will doch nur meinen Beitragscounter pushen *murmel und mitm Fuß scharr*
Ist nicht so einfach wenn man nicht aktiv an irgendwelchen Gamegeschehen teilnimmt :>

hihi...^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *kopfkratz*
> Ich will doch nur meinen Beitragscounter pushen *murmel und mitm Fuß scharr*
> Ist nicht so einfach wenn man nicht aktiv an irgendwelchen Gamegeschehen teilnimmt :>
> 
> hihi...^^



achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
na zum beiträge pushen is das hier ja da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub mindestens die hälfte meiner beiträge vermodert im nachtschwärm0r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> nun der undertaker ist.....


Taschenlampe benutz, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV69E2uTLkU



Dini schrieb:


> *kopfkratz*
> Ich will doch nur meinen Beitragscounter pushen *murmel und mitm Fuß scharr*
> Ist nicht so einfach wenn man nicht aktiv an irgendwelchen Gamegeschehen teilnimmt :>
> 
> hihi...^^


Müssen über Sims labern, oder wie?^^


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *kopfkratz*
> Ich will doch nur meinen Beitragscounter pushen *murmel und mitm Fuß scharr*
> Ist nicht so einfach wenn man nicht aktiv an irgendwelchen Gamegeschehen teilnimmt :>
> 
> hihi...^^


was meinst du warum ich hier bin xD
ausser paar leute zu flamen XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Taschenlampe benutz, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV69E2uTLkU
> 
> 
> Müssen über Sims labern, oder wie?^^



nicht alle frauen spielen nur sims alkipopisteui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na bin ma weg nacht euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (24. September 2009)

Sims? 
Nö nö, passt schon so wie es ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nicht alle frauen spielen nur sims alkipopisteui
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nachti, Nachti Schachti, Schachti.


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

*brzl*brzl* Schaut ab 3:44-8:33
*lights out*



> ZITAT(DER Lachmann @ 24.09.2009, 22:19)
> nicht alle frauen spielen nur sims alkipopisteui
> 
> na bin ma weg nacht euch allen


Whats wrong randy?? dont you feel safe anymore??? xD
Randy? Are you Scared?
You look lost boy....you dont know youre going do you
You come with me Straith to hell


----------



## Dini (24. September 2009)

Nachti^^

Nee Sims3 zB. hab ich noch gar nicht gespielt und auch nicht vor.
Hab vor 4,5 Monaten WoW an den Nagel gehängt, nachdem ich noch die Beginne von Ulduar gesehen hab.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

Naja, bin mal weg. Morgen Edou, ein Hiac Steelcage Elimination Chamber Submission Singapour Cane Inferno Match.


----------



## Edou (24. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja, bin mal weg. Morgen Edou, ein Hiac Steelcage Elimination Chamber Submission Singapour Cane Inferno Match.


Do not open the hells gates.....

Now im going too but i will NOT rest in peace sleep well


----------



## Skatero (24. September 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nennt mich gott


Nenn mich Skatero. Gott ist zu persönlich.

Nabend


----------



## Tabuno (24. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Sims?
> Nö nö, passt schon so wie es ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ein neuer mod <3 
n8 allen


----------



## Dini (24. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ein neuer mod <3
> n8 allen


recht neu, ja *nick*
Nachti aber nun (ohne 3 i´s)^^


----------



## Maladin (24. September 2009)

Namd ihr *wink*

Huhu Dini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. September 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Namd ihr *wink*
> 
> Huhu Dini
> 
> ...


Nabend


----------



## Dini (24. September 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Namd ihr *wink*
> 
> Huhu Dini
> 
> ...



MÖÖÖH! *äugleinreib*
Nu hast mich wieder geweckt hier... *schmunzel*


----------



## Maladin (24. September 2009)

Geh ruhig schlafen - ich muss noch wichtig telefonieren.


----------



## Skatero (25. September 2009)

Ich geh dann mal.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2009)

> <Curt teh Juggler> heute war schulabschlussfeier, und als einer von unseren nerds sein Zeugnis bekommen hat, hat einer von den zuschauenden Gästen die Zelda "Item aufsammel" musik laut abgespielt und der nerd hat einen Um-die-eigene-achse-dreh-Luftsprung gemacht.
> <Curt teh Juggler> das war das beeindruckendste, was ich seit langem gesehen hab.


nabend


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nachti aber nun (ohne 3 i´s)^^


Du wirst jeden Tag besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abend an die anderen komischen Leute hier, besonders: huhu Brille


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

Tag Leute.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2009)

Gott ist buffed wieder langsam... grrr ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Gott ist buffed wieder langsam... grrr ^^



jap -.-

geiler ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



moinsen ihr unwürdigen


----------



## Lillyan (25. September 2009)

Aion Aiiiaiiiaiiiaiiiiaiiiiiaaaaion Aion.

So viel zum Thema langsames Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist aber nur ein persönlicher Tip.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

ein fettes LMFAO @ grüni brilli


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Aion Aiiiaiiiaiiiaiiiiaiiiiiaaaaion Aion.


theo, the, the, theheheoo, bitte mach mir ein banenenbrot...

sry, das kam mir unweigerlich in den sinn, als ich deins gelesen hab:S


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap -.-
> 
> geiler ava
> 
> ...



Lachmann, Bock auf ein extremes Match:
Die Identität von Spoilerman steht auf dem Spiel. Wenn du gewinnst, wird Spoilermans Identität aufgedeckt. Wenn du verlierst, darfst du nie wieder Rob Zombie hören.
Bereit?


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Aion Aiiiaiiiaiiiaiiiiaiiiiiaaaaion Aion.
> 
> So viel zum Thema langsames Buffed
> 
> ...


Aion ist ein Rohrkrepierer....


----------



## Noxiel (25. September 2009)

Na ihr Buffed-Süchtels....


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann, Bock auf ein extremes Match:
> Die Identität von Spoilerman steht auf dem Spiel. Wenn du gewinnst, wird Spoilermans Identität aufgedeckt. Wenn du verlierst, darfst du nie wieder Rob Zombie hören.
> Bereit?



hrhrhrhhr spoilermans identität? mhhkay

dann ma los *bereit auf alles sei*

moin noxi


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hrhrhrhhr spoilermans identität? mhhkay
> 
> dann ma los *bereit auf alles sei*
> 
> moin noxi


*Startet Match mit einem einfachen Headlock*


----------



## Ol@f (25. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Aion Aiiiaiiiaiiiaiiiiaiiiiiaaaaion Aion.



Wie istn das Spiel so? Hat es vllt schon wer angezoggt?

btw. Abend.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Startet Match mit einem einfachen Headlock*



*weicht aus und kontert mit nem chokeslam*

abend olaf


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *weicht aus und kontert mit nem chokeslam*


*Kontert Chokeslam mit DDT*
*Setzt nen Ankle Lock an*


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Kontert Chokeslam mit DDT*
> *Setzt nen Ankle Lock an*



*versucht aufzustehen....und schafft es*
*versucht sich zu befreien*


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2009)

*setzt alkopopsteuier und lachman auf igno*

flawless victory


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *setzt alkopopsteuier und lachman auf igno*
> 
> flawless victory



so gehts natürlich auch =o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *versucht aufzustehen....und schafft es*
> *versucht sich zu befreien*



*Löst den Lock und zeigt Knietritte in das angeschlagene Bein*


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Löst den Lock und zeigt Knietritte in das angeschlagene Bein*



*ignoriert den schmerz und gibt ne kopfnuss ab und versucht nochma nen chokeslam*


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Aion Aiiiaiiiaiiiaiiiiaiiiiiaaaaion Aion.
> 
> So viel zum Thema langsames Buffed
> 
> ...



Die sollen verdammtnochmal zocken und nicht auf Buffed rumhängen verdammte scheiße noch eins...


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Die sollen verdammtnochmal zocken und nicht auf Buffed rumhängen verdammte scheiße noch eins...


hrhr recht haste *fg*


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *setzt alkopopsteuier und lachman auf igno*
> 
> flawless victory


Super Idee! Danke dir


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Super Idee! Danke dir


kein problem ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Super Idee! Danke dir



ach ihr seid doch doof =/


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kein problem ;D


Jetzt brauche ich nicht mehr diesen mist zu lesen =o


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *ignoriert den schmerz und gibt ne kopfnuss ab und versucht nochma nen chokeslam*



*Kontert und zeigt nen Spinbeuster*
(zwischen 2.50 und 3.00 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqyOI84e4Ks)


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach ihr seid doch doof =/


und ihr nervig :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Kontert und zeigt nen Spinbeuster*
> (zwischen 2.50 und 3.00 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqyOI84e4Ks)



*gibt auf weil ihn jetzt alle ignoriren =/*

määh k.b mehr

leb wohl rob =/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *gibt auf weil ihn jetzt alle ignoriren =/*
> 
> määh k.b mehr
> 
> leb wohl rob =/



Ok, hier haste mal was gescheites:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1svQcKeeb7o


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, hier haste mal was gescheites:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1svQcKeeb7o



uha..
geil \m/

ich glaub ich weiß wer spoilerman ist ..... O_o alkipopisteui bist du es? sag es !


----------



## Dini (25. September 2009)

nabend ihrs *dolle wink*


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2009)

Namd


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> uha..
> geil \m/
> 
> ich glaub ich weiß wer spoilerman ist ..... O_o alkipopisteui bist du es? sag es !



Ähhm Öhhh Ähhm....


Saugeiles VIdeo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT1XuB95qMk


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

boahh lagt buffed....

hah ich wußte es alkopop du bist es!

holy fuckin sh*t @ das video von alki das is ja ma geil =O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

Jo, es laggt gewaltig...
*Schaufel raushol, Lachmann auf Kopf hau und unter Disneyland vergrab*


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, hier haste mal was gescheites:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1svQcKeeb7o


"Mit den Richtigen&#65279; Klamotten würd der Grad als Metaller durchgehen^^"

der beste kommentar unter dem vid^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jo, es laggt gewaltig...
> *Schaufel raushol, Lachmann auf Kopf hau und unter Disneyland vergrab*




*sich wieder ausgrab und seine rache plan*

 @ brille 
jap das is geil :3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9LbZ1Dhdgg
^^...


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> nabend ihrs *dolle wink*


Wenn du zu dolle winkst fällt dir der Arm ab!


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9LbZ1Dhdgg
> ^^...



oh mein gott unter den  "opfern" war ein mann =/ 
die frau die im hintergrund moderiert ist krank  =/


----------



## Dini (25. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du zu dolle winkst fällt dir der Arm ab!



Och Iwo, der hält noch prima... siehste? *dollewink...*
*krach* auaaaaaa, verknackst! 
*schnüff*


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2009)

Hmm weiß jemand was von dem PS3 Controller Prototyp?

http://www.axess.com/twilight/console/detail/ps3proto.jpg


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

bin ma weg ... noch was musik hörn :3

nacht &#9829;


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Och Iwo, der hält noch prima... siehste? *dollewink...*
> *krach* auaaaaaa, verknackst!
> *schnüff*


Siehste... aber du willst ja nicht auf mich hören!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. September 2009)

Abend und so ^^


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend und so ^^


Wer bist du?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend und so ^^



*Nackte Miley mit dem Rücken zu Blade setz, und Blade mit Keuchheitsgürtel und Stahlseilen festbind, und Blade zusehen lass, wie Razyl mit Miley rummacht*


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Nackte Miley mit dem Rücken zu Blade setz, und Blade mit Keuchheitsgürtel und Stahlseilen festbind, und Blade zusehen lass, wie Razyl mit Miley rummacht*


Weil ich acuh mit einer Tusse wie der rummache...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Nackte Miley mit dem Rücken zu Blade setz, und Blade mit Keuchheitsgürtel und Stahlseilen festbind, und Blade zusehen lass, wie Razyl mit Miley rummacht*



*Mich ungerührt hinsetze und Mapf*


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *Mich ungerührt hinsetze und Mapf*



what the hell is mapf? O_o

*wieder da sei*

mjam mjam lecker melise apfel tee :3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> what the hell is mapf? O_o
> 
> *wieder da sei*



Ich meine Mampf ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich meine Mampf ^^



was mampfste den?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. September 2009)

Hm Naja Gar nix xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

das ja viel -___-


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

doppelpost lulz


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hmm weiß jemand was von dem PS3 Controller Prototyp?
> 
> http://www.axess.com/twilight/console/detail/ps3proto.jpg



Mhmm? Niemand?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das ja viel -___-



Joar ich habe Hunger xD


----------



## Edou (25. September 2009)

brzl*brzl* *lights out*

The Undertaker is stand behind you.....


So raid ende^^ 
und nabääääänd


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjusJzxJ6d8...=video_response


----------



## Dini (25. September 2009)

Oh weija Alko -.-*

*bastelt munter weiter und schaut nebenher 28 days later*


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2009)

NFS 4>NFS Most Wanted>NFS Shift>Porsche>Hot Pursuit1>Need for Speed>Need for Speed2>NFS Hot Pursuit 2>Underground>Underground>Carbon>Pro Street>>>>>>>>>>Undercover


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Oh weija Alko -.-*
> 
> *bastelt munter weiter und schaut nebenher 28 days later*


Was bastelst du denn? oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *bastelt munter weiter und schaut nebenher 28 days later*



*Spoiler für 28 days later raussuch*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt_X0t3Zscw


----------



## Dini (25. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was bastelst du denn? oO


Schaust im designforum, hab heut schon 2 Arbeiten dort veröffentlicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab den Film schon 2 mal gesehen^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Schaust im designforum, hab heut schon 2 Arbeiten dort veröffentlicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich arbeite shcon ewig an meiner WC3 map...
Ist manchmal echt verzwickt, einen Fehler zu finden und man kann leider auch net alles 100% umsetzenm, was man will.. Muss man umstrukturieren...


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Schaust im designforum, hab heut schon 2 Arbeiten dort veröffentlicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da müsste ich ja nun das Forumsabteil verlassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw:
„Killerspiele sind an Amokläufen, S-Bahn-Morden, an der Klimakatastrophe und an der Freilassung von Florian Silbereisen schuld!“
WORD!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7whSrRxRza8
Geilste Switch Verarsche ever^^.


----------



## Lillyan (25. September 2009)

Diniiiiii, nicht vorm packen drücken!


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2009)

"Wie nennt man die Umkleide in einem Klamottenladen für Übergrößen? Walkabine! WALkabine, ihr versteht? Huahuahua!

Und wo müssen Kunden des besagten Bekleidungsgeschäfts hin, wenn sie nach Hause wollen? Durch den Walausgang! HAHAHA, ich krieg mich nimmer ein!

Halt, einer noch: Was braucht man, wenn Tine Wittler stirbt? Eine Walurne natürlich, MUAHAHALOLROFLMAO. Äh … ich muss weg. Schönes Leben noch!"
XD Fränkel > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (25. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da müsste ich ja nun das Forumsabteil verlassen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tztz^^ faules stück!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gepackt ist, zum Glück =)


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> tztz^^ faules stück!
> _Bilder_


Das 2. habe ich heute schon gesehen, da 1. noch net. Und ich bin nicht faul, ich wollte nur die Kolumne noch zu ende lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mDGuDHyXxU
Peter Zwegat <3


----------



## Lillyan (25. September 2009)




----------



## Razyl (25. September 2009)

Noch 100 Seiten, dann ist Seite 5000 da =O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noch 100 Seiten, dann ist Seite 5000 da =O



Ich werde den 100000 Post machen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

na dann arbeiten wir mal an den letzten 100 seiten bis zur weltherrschaft :3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> na dann arbeiten wir mal an den letzten 100 seiten bis zur weltherrschaft :3



*Goofy Drogen und Schaufel geb und Lachman wieder unter Disneyland eingrab lass*


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Goofy Drogen und Schaufel geb und Lachman wieder unter Disneyland eingrab lass*



öhh *von nem unter drogen stehenden goofy unter disneyland verbudelt worden sei*? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es sollte ma wer nen guide rausbringen um zu sagen was man in so ner situation tun sollte O_o bin grad überfordet =/


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2009)

Die Weltherrschaft ist eh mir:


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Goofy Drogen und Schaufel geb und Lachman wieder unter Disneyland eingrab lass*



öhh *von nem unter drogen stehenden goofy unter disneyland verbudelt worden sei*? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es sollte ma wer nen guide rausbringen um zu sagen was man in so ner situation tun sollte O_o bin grad überfordet =/


----------



## Edou (25. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Goofy Drogen und Schaufel geb und Lachman wieder unter Disneyland eingrab lass*




*Chokeslam in den sarg gibt und lebendig begrabt*


RIP ALKi


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Weltherrschaft ist eh mir:



ach das hab ich früher immer gekuckt <3


Edou schrieb:


> *Chokeslam in den sarg gibt und lebendig begrabt*
> 
> 
> RIP ALKi



na das is aber keine nette begrüßung O_o tz tz tz


----------



## Edou (25. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach das hab ich früher immer gekuckt <3
> 
> 
> na das is aber keine nette begrüßung O_o tz tz tz




Ive said hello one page behind this....

Rest In Peace....


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ive said hello one page behind this....
> 
> Rest In Peace....



ohh..... :x

sry =/


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

so mädels bin ma weg &#9829; nacht

/allen gute nacht sagen
/edou umhau
/cool face
/run away 

nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (25. September 2009)

Spoiler



REST IN PEACE PUNK!





DER schrieb:


> ohh..... :x
> 
> sry =/




Np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (25. September 2009)

Nacht, nacht Lachmann


----------



## Edou (25. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so mädels bin ma weg &#9829; nacht
> 
> /allen gute nacht sagen
> /edou umhau
> ...




Auf setz finster schau *lights out* hinter dir steht* Lights on* chokeslam tombestone verpass*lights out* und weg nächtli


----------



## Skatero (26. September 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Noxiel (26. September 2009)

Nabend.... jetzt weiß ich auch aus welchem Anime dein Ava stammt.


----------



## Skatero (26. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nabend.... jetzt weiß ich auch aus welchem Anime dein Ava stammt.


Dann wirds mal Zeit, dass du den Anime anschaust. Viele Folgen hat er ja (leider) nicht.


----------



## Noxiel (26. September 2009)

Die erste habe ich mir schon angeschaut und im Moment finden Folge 2-4 ihren Weg auf meinen Rechenknecht. Der Stil gefällt mir.


----------



## Skatero (26. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die erste habe ich mir schon angeschaut und im Moment finden Folge 2-4 ihren Weg auf meinen Rechenknecht. Der Stil gefällt mir.


Ja es ist lustig und spannend. 
Bin mal wieder ein bisschen weg, spiele noch WolfTeam.

Bis später (vielleicht)


----------



## Noxiel (26. September 2009)

Wohl kaum. Ich gehe jetzt in die Heia.


----------



## Dini (26. September 2009)

Nacht nacht, bis in ner Woche^^
*morgen in urlaub fährt*


----------



## Skatero (26. September 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nacht nacht, bis in ner Woche^^
> *morgen in urlaub fährt*


Schönen Urlaub wünsch ich.

Also ich bin jetzt endgültig weg.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

*lights out*Dong......Dong....* The Deadman is here*


Huhu


----------



## Skatero (26. September 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


und was geht so?^^


----------



## Skatero (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> und was geht so?^^


Hmm gerade nichts und bei dir?


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm gerade nichts und bei dir?


Ausser dass ich mich über die inet verbindung grade aufreg garnix

mal wieder so ne scheiß verbindung-.-


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

LANGWEILIG! :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

moin ihr unwürdigen :x


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

MOIN ihr Säcke.^^


----------



## ElectricArc (26. September 2009)

Mir auch =o

Moin xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

und alles fit meine freunde?


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> MOIN ihr Säcke.^^


moin du sack

Hell yeah gleich kommt sd..ich habs zwar schon geschaut aber nur auf english 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> moin du sack
> 
> Hell yeah gleich kommt sd..ich habs zwar schon geschaut aber nur auf english
> 
> ...



sd?

ach sry smackdown :x


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> moin du sack
> 
> Hell yeah gleich kommt sd..ich habs zwar schon geschaut aber nur auf english
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, mit den deutschen Kommentatoren. 
Keine Ahnung von Moves und einfach irgendwelche Begriffe eindeutschen.
Das Geld auf der Bank Leiter Match oder die Kopfschere oder die gefürchtete Ausscheidungskammer.
Sharpshooter? Figure 4? Ist doch dasselbe.
Einfach Kult die 2.


Du weißt net was sd is?!


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sd?


SmackDown=Sd


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oh yeah, mit den deutschen Kommentatoren.
> Keine Ahnung von Moves und einfach irgendwelche Begriffe eindeutschen.
> Das Geld auf der Bank Leiter Match oder die Kopfschere oder die gefürchtete Ausscheidungskammer.
> Sharpshooter? Figure 4? Ist doch dasselbe.
> ...



jaja war geistig umnachtet =/


----------



## Tabuno (26. September 2009)

ich hab post von alextrasza. violetter protodrache incoming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElectricArc (26. September 2009)

Baah SD xD  Naja, ich will mal nich so intolerant sein und sag, ich mag sowas nicht, auch wenn niemand mit mir geredet hat =p

Hat jemand Bundesliga geguckt? =p


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oh yeah, mit den deutschen Kommentatoren.
> Keine Ahnung von Moves und einfach irgendwelche Begriffe eindeutschen.
> Das Geld auf der Bank Leiter Match oder die Kopfschere oder die gefürchtete Ausscheidungskammer.
> Sharpshooter? Figure 4? Ist doch dasselbe.
> ...


Jo sind 2 spatzenhirne xD


Spoiler



HI


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

http://www.rocktube.us/GoSsCIUbROE/disturb...cial_video.html
einfach nur Hammer Musikvideo...




Spoilerman is back:
Beim nächste PPV Hell in a Cell, kämpfen Batze und der bis dahin zurückgekehrte Rey Mysterio gegen Schowcho um den Unified TT-Title.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab post von alextrasza. violetter protodrache incoming
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



als ob der aspekt des lebens dir nen persönlichen brief schickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das is eher son standard brief in etwa so:
vielen dank [insert random "hero" name here]
das ihr die bedrohung durch [insert random evil dude huere] beseitigt hab
hier mein persönliches geschenk an euch ein [insert random belohnung here]

mit vielen grüßen alextrasza

(dadrunter dann nochn klauen abdruck von ihr)


----------



## Tabuno (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> als ob der aspekt des lebens dir nen persönlichen brief schickt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja diesmal hab ich ja abgefeiert und krieg deswegen nen geschenk xD


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.rocktube.us/GoSsCIUbROE/disturb...cial_video.html
> einfach nur Hammer Musikvideo...
> 
> 
> ...


whoooot rey kommt sö früh back dass waren doch keine 30tage oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.rocktube.us/GoSsCIUbROE/disturb...cial_video.html
> einfach nur Hammer Musikvideo...



geiles video geiles lied geile band
=
disturbed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> als ob der aspekt des lebens dir nen persönlichen brief schickt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielen Dank, dass sie soviel Zeit und Geld in WoW gesteckt haben.
Sie haben mindestens 4 Monate gebraucht, um soweit zu kommen. Somit haben wir von ihnen schon ca. 50€ erhalten. Von diesem haben wir jetzt Spaß, den sie sich jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr leisten können.
Zum Dank erhalten sie einen virtuellen Drachen, mit dem sie dann Spaß haben können, wenn wir uns mit ihrem Geld amüsieren.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja diesmal hab ich ja abgefeiert und krieg deswegen nen geschenk xD



aha was haste den schönes gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. September 2009)

wuhu  abend

1101/1101 in der Warteschlange  xD

Edit : 1091 nur noch  ;D


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> whoooot rey kommt sö früh back dass waren doch keine 30tage oO



Doch, am 28.8 begann die 1 Monatige Sperre.
HiaC ist am 4.10, somit geht das schon.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, dass sie soviel Zeit und Geld in WoW gesteckt haben.
> Sie haben mindestens 4 Monate gebraucht, um soweit zu kommen. Somit haben wir von ihnen schon ca. 50€ erhalten. Von diesem haben wir jetzt Spaß, den sie sich jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr leisten können.
> Zum Dank erhalten sie einen virtuellen Drachen, mit dem sie dann Spaß haben können, wenn wir uns mit ihrem Geld amüsieren.



i lulz´d hard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nabend



fuck yeah =O


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

dafür das das von nem zuschauer aufgenommen wurde hat das ne geile sound quali =O

amon amarth :3


----------



## Tabuno (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, dass sie soviel Zeit und Geld in WoW gesteckt haben.
> Sie haben mindestens 4 Monate gebraucht, um soweit zu kommen. Somit haben wir von ihnen schon ca. 50&#8364; erhalten. Von diesem haben wir jetzt Spaß, den sie sich jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr leisten können.
> Zum Dank erhalten sie einen virtuellen Drachen, mit dem sie dann Spaß haben können, wenn wir uns mit ihrem Geld amüsieren.


o.O was spaß macht kostet halt geld... o.O naja ich /ignore eh deine posts
@lachmann alle eventerfolge


----------



## Skatero (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Spoilerman is back:
> Beim nächste PPV Hell in a Cell, kämpfen Batze und der bis dahin zurückgekehrte Rey Mysterio gegen Schowcho um den Unified TT-Title.


Rey gewinnt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> @lachmann alle eventerfolge



das muß doch ne scheiß arbeit gewesen sein oder? O_o


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> o.O was spaß macht kostet halt geld... o.O naja ich /ignore eh deine posts
> @lachmann alle eventerfolge



Jo, finds nett von dir, dass du den armen Blizzardmitarbeitern das mehr gönnst wie dir selbst.


----------



## Tabuno (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das muß doch ne scheiß arbeit gewesen seien oder? O_o


och die eventerfolge machen spaß.. aber nen großer aufwand war es schon^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Rey gewinnt.



Jo, wahrscheinlich. Denn Rey wurde ein langer IC- Title run versprochen. Doch durch die Suspendierung musste er ihn abgeben. Somit werden sie ihm jetzt wohl mit Batze einen langen TT- Title run geben.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> och die eventerfolge machen spaß.. aber nen großer aufwand war es schon^^



ich wollt als ic noch gespielt hab auch immer die eventerfolge machn aber das war ja meistens immer das selbe -.- ich mußte mich ja schon immer zwingen wenigstens meine daylis zu machn um wenigstens maln bisschen geld in der kasse zu habn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> o.O was spaß macht kostet halt geld... o.O naja ich /ignore eh deine posts


Nicht zwingend...


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jo, wahrscheinlich. Denn Rey wurde ein langer IC- Title run versprochen. Doch durch die Suspendierung musste er ihn abgeben. Somit werden sie ihm jetzt wohl mit Batze einen langen TT- Title run geben.



wrestling freaks inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

das is zu geil :3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wrestling freaks inc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würde die deutschen Komentatoren alle in die Tasche stecken...
Die haben alle keinen Schimmer^^.


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

HARDYYYY

So you see the writing on the wall......

Dass einzigste was ich an der figur cm punk immo noch mag ist seine Einzugs theme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. September 2009)

Brrr... ich hab seit 5 Jahren kein Wrestling gesehen ( damals war das noch kuhl ^^ )
Ich schau mir höchstens noch Celebrity Deathmatch an ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich würde die deutschen Komentatoren alle in die Tasche stecken...
> Die haben alle keinen Schimmer^^.



du wrestling freak du kennst bestimmt die halb schwester der tante der besten freundin der stiefmuter von batista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

+


celebrity deathmatch is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich wollt als ic noch gespielt hab auch immer die eventerfolge machn aber das war ja meistens immer das selbe -.- ich mußte mich ja schon immer zwingen wenigstens meine daylis zu machn um wenigstens maln bisschen geld in der kasse zu habn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der is sogar 310 % schnell^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> HARDYYYY
> 
> So you see the writing on the wall......



Jaja, dein Spoiler erinnert mich an Hardys Micskills.
Die Promo war ja mal wieder ein Griff ins Klo von ihm. Er verliert ein Loser leaves WWE Match und sagt danach, er wird zurückkommen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> der is sogar 310 % schnell^^


und abgrundtief hässlich :\


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> der is sogar 310 % schnell^^



=O geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber für mich wärs nix =/
ich bin zu (wow-) lebzeiten nicht über normales fliegen hinausgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir hat einfach immer das gold gefehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du wrestling freak du kennst bestimmt die halb schwester der tante der besten freundin der stiefmuter von batista
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne, weiß nur, dass Batze Halb phillipinisch, halb griechisch ist und bereits Großvater ist.
Er war früher mal Rausschmeißer in Nachtclubs, und hat mal einen verprügelt und hat dann ne Bewährungsstrafe gekriegt. Außerdem ist er 5 facher WHC.
Er hat außerdem als erstes Triple H in einem HiaC Match besiegt.



Wem das zuviel ist, hier ist was einfaches zu verstehen^^:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78nXdBMJizc...ec-HM-fresh+div


----------



## Tabuno (26. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und abgrundtief hässlich :\


der wär was für trolli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Geiler einzug von teddy long gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ne, weiß nur, dass Batze Halb phillipinisch, halb griechisch ist und bereits Großvater ist.
> Er war früher mal Rausschmeißer in Nachtclubs, und hat mal einen verprügelt und hat dann ne Bewährungsstrafe gekriegt. Außerdem ist er 5 facher WHC.
> Er hat außerdem als erstes Triple H in einem HiaC Match besiegt.



ich dacht eher der wär türke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da fällt mir grad ein... ich seh da immer nen typen im fitness studio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der sieht genauso aus wie batista.... so richtig aufgeblasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Geiler einzug von teddy long gerade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Taker hat ihn gefesselt, der kleine Sodu^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der Taker hat ihn gefesselt, der kleine Sodu^^.



der steht auf sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> der wär was für trolli
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^


DER schrieb:


> ich dacht eher der wär türke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da  fällt mir son lolcat bild ein, wo lolcat zum arm von so nem typen mit krassen oberarmen springt und sagt: " maybe its a tumar"
:>


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der Taker hat ihn gefesselt, der kleine Sodu^^.


/ironie on
ne echt O.o
/ironie off 
ich weiß es doch^^

punk der kleine leichenschänder wieder xD


----------



## El Homer (26. September 2009)

IN DEN RAUM WERF*


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da  fällt mir son lolcat bild ein, wo lolcat zum arm von so nem typen mit krassen oberarmen springt und sagt: " maybe its a tumar"
> :>



ich liebe diese katzen bilder <3 

[attachment=9110:1253959454998.jpg]


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> /ironie on
> ne echt O.o
> /ironie off
> ich weiß es doch^^
> ...



der steht auch auf sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nekrophiler sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. September 2009)

hattet ihr bei euch an der schule auch so ne juniorwahl? :O


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. September 2009)

naja
Negerwitze

/golfclap


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hattet ihr bei euch an der schule auch so ne juniorwahl? :O



wat?

@ terror 
na und? das is so lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHeR_GMsbHg
XD.


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hattet ihr bei euch an der schule auch so ne juniorwahl? :O


Ne


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

juhu punk gegen tak0r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHeR_GMsbHg
> XD.



trash cat is not amused 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wat?


u-18 wahlen
www.juniorwahl.de


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hattet ihr bei euch an der schule auch so ne juniorwahl? :O


Nein, siehste mal was du für eine scheiße Schule hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> juhu punk gegen tak0r
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Juhu^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> juhu punk gegen tak0r
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hell´s Gate wird erlaubt sein. Punk hat ja sofort bei BP getappt.
Aber durch das komische Ende ist Punk still the one and only straightedge World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. September 2009)

Ich sag ja nix gegen die Katzenbilder, da lach ich mich eigentlich auch immer krumm^^
aber Negerwitze sind irgendwie langsam out ...
vorallem vor der Wahl, wo des braune Pack nur so aus dem Boden zu schießen zu scheint


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> u-18 wahlen
> www.juniorwahl.de



nä sowat ham wa net 


Edou schrieb:


> Juhu^^



yey


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nä sowat ham wa net
> 
> 
> yey



Hoffentlich kommt bald Edge back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nix gegen die Katzenbilder, da lach ich mich eigentlich auch immer krumm^^
> aber Negerwitze sind irgendwie langsam out ...
> vorallem vor der Wahl, wo des braune Pack nur so aus dem Boden zu schießen zu scheint



es gibt die guten und die schlechten ... wie z.b das c-c-c-c-c-combo breaker bild mit obama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und die schlechten wie z.b die kfc neger witze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edge suxxt =/a


----------



## Tabuno (26. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, siehste mal was du für eine scheiße Schule hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein, im gegenteil..


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> es gibt die guten und die schlechten ... wie z.b das c-c-c-c-c-combo breaker bild mit obama
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


someone had to say it


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. September 2009)

Juniorwahl gabs bei uns auch nich.
Wir ham ne Gemeinschaftskunde Kernfach interne Wahl gemacht, und ich konnte nur lachen.
2 CDU
2 SPD
3 Grüne
1 Pirat ( mein nebensitzer ^^ )
1 Volksabstimmungspartei ( so freie ^^ )

und ein Direktmandat für die Grünen.

ich konnte einfach nur den Kopf schütteln

Edit : ich will das combobreakerbild ma sehen ^^
Edit2: gegoogelt.  so doll isses au nich ;D


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nein, im gegenteil..


Doch, scheiß Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unser Land geht sowieso unter, da hilft auch die Wahl nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt bald Edge back
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Edge=royalrumble


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> edge suxxt =/a


Dumme Marks da. na los, geh doch zu deinen allgeliebten Faces. Geh zu Mister Overgay Cena, der wird sich freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edge wird back kommen, und den Taker ein weiteres mal mit ner Kamera umhauen...


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dumme Marks da. na los, geh doch zu deinen allgeliebten Faces. Geh zu Mister Overgay Cena, der wird sich freuen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Cena yay 3 moves...-.-
Triple H nur in der dx wirklich nen paar mehr moves...ansonste auch so nen 3move man-.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> someone had to say it



<:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch, scheiß Schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


omg wie die linken oben sind bei tv-total.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

MR ZIGGLES


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dumme Marks da. na los, geh doch zu deinen allgeliebten Faces. Geh zu Mister Overgay Cena, der wird sich freuen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



cena is noch beschissener =/

kahli > all


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> omg wie die linken oben sind bei tv-total.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, solange es nicht die CDU/CSU ist... mit unseren sehr lieben Günther Beckstein, der sogar sich sicher ist, dass Counterstrike von der US-Army hergestellt wude  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Cena yay 3 moves...-.-
> Triple H nur in der dx wirklich nen paar mehr moves...ansonste auch so nen 3move man-.-



Mhh, welche Moves hat Cena:
1. Fu, neuerdings heißt das Ding Attitude Adjustment
2. Stfu jetzt nur Stf, dass ers auch die 3 jährigen Kidner sagen können.
3. Dann noch so nen komischen Move, wo er den anderen hochhebt und dann mit dem Rücken auf den Boden haur.
4. Und er hat sogar noch die 5-Knuckle Shuffle...


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. September 2009)

Ich find den reichen Texaner am besten  *kopfeinzieh*   ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> MR ZIGGLES



war das nich der der am anfang so vom kahli vermöbelt wurde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, solange es nicht die CDU/CSU ist... mit unseren sehr lieben Günther Beckstein, der sogar sich sicher ist, dass Counterstrike von der US-Army hergestellt wude
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja kann ich mal so unterschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, solange es nicht die CDU/CSU ist... mit unseren sehr lieben Günther Beckstein, der sogar sich sicher ist, dass Counterstrike von der US-Army hergestellt wude
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tha fuck?! Ó_ó


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich find den reichen Texaner am besten  *kopfeinzieh*   ;D



Meinste JBL?
Der ist schon lange weg...

Khali ist noch beschissener, der kann überhaupt gar nix. Der ist einfach nur groß, fett und langsam.


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> war das nich der der am anfang so vom kahli vermöbelt wurde?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ka mehr

aso die aditude(ach was weiß ich dag FU weiterhin) ist dass hocheben und auf den rücken knallen las oder net???
Five nuckel shuffel 
und der STFU somit 3


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Meinste JBL?
> Der ist schon lange weg...
> 
> Khali ist noch beschissener, der kann überhaupt gar nix. Der ist einfach nur groß, fett und langsam.


damit beschreibst du grade big show  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Meinste JBL?
> Der ist schon lange weg...
> 
> Khali ist noch beschissener, der kann überhaupt gar nix. Der ist einfach nur groß, fett und langsam.



JBL? wo isn der? 

ja deswegen mag ich den khali doch so <3 er is genauso wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. mhh kay so langsam wie er bin ich aber net =O


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tha fuck?! Ó_ó


http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/10815


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Meinste JBL?
> Der ist schon lange weg...


Ich sag ja, mein letztes mal Wrestling schauen liegt 5 Jahre zurück


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/10815



lass das bitte einen schlechten witz sein -.-


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> JBL? wo isn der?
> 
> ja deswegen mag ich den khali doch so <3 er is genauso wie ich
> 
> ...


jbl ruhestand^^

glaub war HBK nachdem er sich vo der ´´finanzkrise´´ befreien konnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ka mehr
> 
> aso die aditude(ach was weiß ich dag FU weiterhin) ist dass hocheben und auf den rücken knallen las oder net???
> Five nuckel shuffel
> und der STFU somit 3



Ne, ich meine den Move, wo er den anderen.
Video 1:04 isser, den ich mein: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Nt_xBFNPSI...feature=related


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jbl ruhestand^^
> 
> glaub war HBK nachdem er sich vo der ´´finanzkrise´´ befreien konnt
> 
> ...



juhu jbl is weg =O den typen konnt ich nie leiden -.- im ring hatte der 0 drauf und sonst war der nur nervig


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ne, ich meine den Move, wo er den anderen.
> Video 1:04 isser, den ich mein: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Nt_xBFNPSI...feature=related


der zählt nich den macht der doch ganremmer xD


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lass das bitte einen schlechten witz sein -.-


Leider nein...


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Leider nein...



gott da muß man sich ja fremdschämen =/


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> juhu jbl is weg =O den typen konnt ich nie leiden -.- im ring hatte der 0 drauf und sonst war der nur nervig


Jo JBL (just born (a) looser) mocht ich auch nie......


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> der zählt nich den macht der doch ganremmer xD



Stimmt. Bei nem Match kriegt er ja erst 100 Moves ab und kann dann mit einem STF oder Fu gewinnen...


----------



## Tabuno (26. September 2009)

irgendwo hab ich auch gelesen das die macher von wolfenstein blabla größenwahnsinnig geworden sind und jedem morgen mit hitlergruß salutieren...


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Jo JBL (just born (a) looser) mocht ich auch nie......



da sagste was ;D


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> irgendwo hab ich auch gelesen das die macher von wolfenstein blabla größenwahnsinnig geworden sind und jedem morgen mit hitlergruß salutieren...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spE1eR6QdI0 

XDDDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> irgendwo hab ich auch gelesen das die macher von wolfenstein blabla größenwahnsinnig geworden sind und jedem morgen mit hitlergruß salutieren...



ich stell mir das grad vor <:


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. September 2009)

Auch wenn sie das machen....
Das Spiel is gut ^^ ( vorallem die unzensierte Version die ich zum glück besitze ^^ )

habs schon durch und is echt super  ;D  ( aber um einiges leichter als RTCW  ( selbst auf schwer ).
Das war die einzige Enttäuschung


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Batista ist auch so nen gay^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Auch wenn sie das machen....
> Das Spiel is gut ^^ ( vorallem die unzensierte Version die ich zum glück besitze ^^ )
> 
> habs schon durch und is echt super  ;D  ( aber um einiges leichter als RTCW  ( selbst auf schwer ).
> Das war die einzige Enttäuschung



die online version is nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edou schrieb:


> Batista ist auch so nen gay^^



ach den mocht ich eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



will kahli sehn :<


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> irgendwo hab ich auch gelesen das die macher von wolfenstein blabla größenwahnsinnig geworden sind und jedem morgen mit hitlergruß salutieren...


Wenn du das glaubst: *kopf-->tisch*


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

big show hat steife nippel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die online version is nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich mag batze eig auch....aber sein auftreten so gay.....leder shorts und leder stiefel sagt doch alles


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die online version is nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Khali wird wie ich denk wohl nichtmehr in den Ring gehen. Dafür ist er einfach zu fett und zu groß.
Seine Knie machen das net mit. Außer er wrestlet jetzt nur noch auf den Knien. Wäre er bestimtm immernoch auf über 2m...


----------



## Tabuno (26. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du das glaubst: *kopf-->tisch*


nö, wieso sollt ich son mist glauben? habs halt nur gelesen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. September 2009)

Lachmann, willst du mir etwa unterstellen, dass ich etwas Illegales machen würde?
Das ist eine herbe enttäuschung, ich dachte du ständest darüber

Achja  btw : RIKISHI  FTW


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich mag batze eig auch....aber sein auftreten so gay.....leder shorts und leder stiefel sagt doch alles



hmm ja .... stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> big show hat steife nippel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und dich geilt dass auf du arme sau xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Lachmann, willst du mir etwa unterstellen, dass ich etwas Illegales machen würde?
> Das ist eine herbe enttäuschung, ich dachte du ständest darüber



ich? ach iwo... ich verurteile niemanden mein kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> big show hat steife nippel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alicia Fox hat dauerhaft steife Nippeln, und bei Mickie James sind letztens bei ner Houseshow die Implantate geplatzt^^. Mickie hat übrigens auch schon nen Pr0n gedreht.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> und dich geilt dass auf du arme sau xD



hrhrhr....oh ähh ehmm *hust*räusper* neeeiiin


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Alicia Fox hat dauerhaft steife Nippeln, und bei Mickie James sind letztens bei ner Houseshow die Implantate geplatzt^^. Mickie hat übrigens auch schon nen Pr0 gedreht.^^


lol und du weiß dass so genau weil?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Alicia Fox hat dauerhaft steife Nippeln, und bei Mickie James sind letztens bei ner Houseshow die Implantate geplatzt^^. Mickie hat übrigens auch schon nen Pr0n gedreht.^^



epic fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Lachmann, willst du mir etwa unterstellen, dass ich etwas Illegales machen würde?
> Das ist eine herbe enttäuschung, ich dachte du ständest darüber
> 
> Achja  btw : RIKISHI  FTW



Rikishi... Noch nie im TV gesehen. Weiß nur, dass des so ein fetter Samoaner ist, mal IC Champion und schonmal für wenige Minuten klinisch tot war.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Rikishi... Noch nie im TV gesehen. Weiß nur, dass des so ein fetter Samoaner ist, mal IC Champion und schonmal für wenige Minuten klinisch tot war.



rikishi? nie gehört...


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Jericho geht da mal voll ab und die deutshcne comments tztz

rikshi? kenn ich net


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Jericho geht da mal voll ab und die deutshcne comments tztz



jericho stinkt -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lol und du weiß dass so genau weil?



Ich hab nicht danach gesucht.
Hab den Link dazu nur mal geschickt bekommen.
Wurde auch schonmal extrem roll´d, wo 3 dicke, alte Männer nackt aneinander rumgemacht haben und dabei auch noch gepfiffen haben... Und das fenster ist dabei hin und her gesprungen...^^


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jericho stinkt -.-


och jericho mag ich im allgemeinen^^
der heel den ich am meisten mag


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. September 2009)

Wie ihr kennt Rikishi nich ??? T.t
Und ihr schimpft euch Wrestlingfans...

Nichts geht über Aufgabe durch Arsch ins Gesicht   ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht danach gesucht.
> Hab den Link dazu nur mal geschickt bekommen.
> Wurde auch schonmal extrem roll´d, wo 3 dicke, alte Männer nackt aneinander rumgemacht haben und dabei auch noch gepfiffen haben... Und das fenster ist dabei hin und her gesprungen...^^


O_o 
is mir auch schon passiert
das bild heißt lemon party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wie ihr kennt Rikishi nich ??? T.t
> Und ihr schimpft euch Wrestlingfans...
> 
> Nichts geht über Aufgabe durch Arsch ins Gesicht   ;D



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> O_o
> is mir auch schon passiert
> das bild heißt lemon party
> 
> ...



Was heißt Bild, des war ein Video^^.
Und es hieß auch net Lemonparty.
Ich sag net wies heißt, weil man es dann sofort in google findet^^.


Rikishi:
erlangte Ende der Neunziger große Popularität in der WWF, als er begann, einen Tanga zu tragen und sein riesiges Hinterteil zur Schau zu stellen - und seinen Gegnern ins Gesicht zu drücken


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Woa Geil batze speart show um und gewinnt weil jericho eingreift lol


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was heißt Bild, des war ein Video^^.
> Und es hieß auch net Lemonparty.
> Ich sag net wies heißt, weil man es dann sofort in google findet^^.



mnnhhh ich kenn nen bild wo 3 alte männer sich liebhaben ;D (/b/ machts möglich) das heißt lemom party O_o


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mnnhhh ich kenn nen bild wo 3 alte männer sich liebhaben ;D (/b/ machts möglich) das heißt lemom party O_o


so etwas würd ich für mich behalten.....


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> so etwas würd ich für mich behalten.....



ich bin zu verstört umsowas für mich zu behalten =O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mnnhhh ich kenn nen bild wo 3 alte männer sich liebhaben ;D (/b/ machts möglich) das heißt lemom party O_o


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemonparty#Lemonparty.org


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. September 2009)

Das kennt doch jeder....


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemonparty#Lemonparty.org



eeewwwwww


Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Das kennt doch jeder....



das machts nich besser =/


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin zu verstört umsowas für mich zu behalten =O
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


k^^ das erklärt alles


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2009)

...
Jetzt kenn ichs auch
...
Danke Lachmann
...


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> k^^ das erklärt alles






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


made my day...XDDDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt kenn ichs auch
> ...
> Danke Lachmann
> ...



ich zerstöre gerne kindheiten/leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ edou 
jap ich mach gerne tage O_o


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

geil wir spammen nu fast 2 std rum und es hatt sich noch kein mod blicken lassen


oO blade wieder miley treffen


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> made my day...XDDDD


SOWAS macht deinen Tag????
eeeeeeew


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> geil wir spammen nu fast 2 std rum und es hatt sich noch kein mod blicken lassen
> 
> 
> oO blade wieder miley treffen



wundert mich auch O_o

jap heute ist vorstandstreffen.....blade is wieder allein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich zerstöre gerne kindheiten/leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ichj wollts auch mal sagen XD ich dacht DU bist gott-.-


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> geil wir spammen nu fast 2 std rum und es hatt sich noch kein mod blicken lassen



Forder das Glück nich unnötig heraus  ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> SOWAS macht deinen Tag????
> eeeeeeew



was kann man sich eigentlich unter tag machen vorstellen? O_o


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wundert mich auch O_o
> 
> jap heute ist vorstandstreffen.....blade is wieder allein
> 
> ...



wieder in seinem pinken keller XDDDD


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was kann man sich eigentlich unter tag machen vorstellen? O_o


dass das das tollste an seinem tag war


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was kann man sich eigentlich unter tag machen vorstellen? O_o


naja du bestimmst was der/die jenige/er an dem tag mach


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ichj wollts auch mal sagen XD ich dacht DU bist gott-.-



nö ich bin nur DER Lachmann....oh wait! das is ja das gleiche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. September 2009)

Das entscheidende Erlebniss an einem Tag, an das man sich noch später erinnert.

Also sowas wie:

"Der 26. September blablabla..."
Lachmann : " Ach, dass war doch der Tag, an dem ich ihm von Lemonparty erzählt hab   *hrhrhr* "

so in etwa  ;D


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö ich bin nur DER Lachmann....oh wait! das is ja das gleiche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne ich hab mich geirrt....sry du bist nicht gott......


*dong....dong*


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> naja du bestimmst was der/die jenige/er an dem tag mach



achso....na dann sag ichs ma

1.fappen
2.stuhlgang
3.fappen
4. buffed tr0ll0rn
5.fappen
6.ins bett gehen

viel spaß damit =O


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> achso....na dann sag ichs ma
> 
> 1.fappen
> 2.stuhlgang
> ...


wie gesagt trifft nicht ein du bist nicht gott...aber as zum teufel ist fappen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Das entscheidende Erlebniss an einem Tag, an das man sich noch später erinnert.
> 
> Also sowas wie:
> 
> ...



/lachkik xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

ja hrhrhr milf und lemon partys...könnt mir nix geileres votstelln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edou schrieb:


> ne ich hab mich geirrt....sry du bist nicht gott......
> 
> 
> *dong....dong*



....
....
....
*hust*
....


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wie gesagt trifft nicht ein du bist nicht gott...aber as zum teufel ist fappen xD


5 vs willi


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wie gesagt trifft nicht ein du bist nicht gott...aber as zum teufel ist fappen xD



hach er ist so unwissend und unschuldig....mags ihm wer erklären? <:

danke brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 5 vs willi


aye kapiert *lach flash*
Edith: Scheiß allys 5 gegen 1nen dicken tauren tztz


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> aye kapiert *lach flash*
> Edith: Scheiß allys 5 gegen 1nen dicken tauren tztz



pah 1 taure r0xx0rt 5 allys mit 1 hand 

!


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pah 1 taure r0xx0rt 5 allys mit 1 hand
> 
> !


tjo spätestens enrage XD


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pah 1 taure r0xx0rt 5 allys mit 1 hand
> 
> !


Musst du ja haargenau wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 5 vs willi






Edou schrieb:


> Edith: Scheiß allys 5 gegen 1nen dicken tauren tztz






DER schrieb:


> pah 1 taure r0xx0rt 5 allys mit 1 hand
> !


alter... in dem zusammenhang klingt das iwie krank...


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> tjo spätestens enrage XD



nich erst dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schon nach der 1sten sekunde kampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ razyl 

ein ca 3m großer an die 250-300 kilo schwerer bulle auf 2 beinen macht 5 menschen mit ihren kleinen schwertchen zu hackfleisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> alter... in dem zusammenhang klingt das iwie krank...


Passt doch also zu dir OO


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Passt doch also zu dir OO


pff


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> alter... in dem zusammenhang klingt das iwie krank...



scheiße ich lieg unterm tisch

brb lach kik


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ein ca 3m großer an die 250-300 kilo schwerer bulle auf 2 beinen macht 5 menschen mit ihren kleinen schwertchen zu hackfleisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mir kommt gleich das Abendessen hoch oO


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nich erst dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die Lady haben bei dir aber nicht wirklich spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir kommt gleich das Abendessen hoch oO



gigedi gigedi /coolface 

@ edou 
doch haben sie hrhrhr


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

glsub ich kaum wenn dein willi nach 1 sek enrage geht


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> @ edou
> doch haben sie hrhrhr


Auch, wenn du sie "erstichst" bzw. öhem, ach lassen wir das lieber


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Der Blade hatt heute aber viel mit sich selbst zu besprechen


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> glsub ich kaum wenn dein willi nach 1 sek enrage geht



ach... ehhh...äähhh.....damnd =/



Razyl schrieb:


> Auch, wenn du sie "erstichst" bzw. öhem, ach lassen wir das lieber






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Der Blade hatt heute aber viel mit sich selbst zu besprechen



ach der weint sich inen schlaf weil wegen miley und sie ihn nicht mag undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach der weint sich inen schlaf weil wegen miley und sie ihn nicht mag undso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So wie jeden Abend?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So wie jeden Abend?



you sir are right 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> you sir are right
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sihet wohl so aus XD


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> you sir are right
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der dürfte doch mal langsam sich ausgeheult haben oO


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der dürfte doch mal langsam sich ausgeheult haben oO


ne nu schläft er doch


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> sihet wohl so aus XD



jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Razyl schrieb:


> Der dürfte doch mal langsam sich ausgeheult haben oO



der hat sich n paar extra große tränensäcke einoperieren lassen um mehr zu heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ne nu schläft er doch


Ich wette er erstickt noch dabei...


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

mh iwie brauch ich das grade mal als abwechslung xD


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

er machst richtig keine flüssigkeiten verschwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wette er erstickt noch dabei...



armes kerlchen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> armes kerlchen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hoffen wirs mal nicht sonst hab ich hier im nachtschwärmer nix mehr zum lachen


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mh iwie brauch ich das grade mal als abwechslung xD


Und so etwas darf sich noch "Musik" nennen? oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und so etwas darf sich noch "Musik" nennen? oO


warum nich...^^
ausserdem find ichs ehrlich gesagt gar nich ma schlecht


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und so etwas darf sich noch "Musik" nennen? oO


also ich mags auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> armes kerlchen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jetzt tu mal nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mh iwie brauch ich das grade mal als abwechslung xD



für abwechslung hab ich das ...



9 minuten reinster orgasmus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> für abwechslung hab ich das ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo hört sich gut an aber du wrst auch leicht erregt....


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum nich...^^
> ausserdem find ichs ehrlich gesagt gar nich ma schlecht


Also ich finds ähem mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> 9 minuten reinster orgasmus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du sc... ach äh, ich glaube das gehört hier nicht hin


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt tu mal nicht so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach...ich eröffne ne stiftung
ein herz für unglückliche miley fans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> für abwechslung hab ich das ...


möp dt hör ich öfters, nur speedcore eben nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mh wobei ich grad auch ma wieder angerfist hören könnte :S


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach...ich eröffne ne stiftung
> ein herz für unglückliche miley fans
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nach 1 Monat hast du mehr Schulden als Spenden


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> yo hört sich gut an aber du wrst auch leicht erregt....



hrhrhrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Du sc... ach äh, ich glaube das gehört hier nicht hin



O_o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nach 1 Monat hast du mehr Schulden als Spenden


er hatt zu viele stühle und stricke gespendet....xD nu muss er wegen anstiftun zu mordes in den knast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nach 1 Monat hast du mehr Schulden als Spenden



es geht ja auch um den guten gedanken da hinter .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)




----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> es geht ja auch um den guten gedanken da hinter ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


for sure


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> es geht ja auch um den guten gedanken da hinter ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


guter gedanke??? du willst die doch nur leiden sehn gibs zu!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> er hatt zu viele stühle und stricke gespendet....xD nu muss er wegen anstiftun zu mordes in den knast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es war vom anfang an zum scheitern bestimmt.....
wenigstens war der gedanke dahinter gut ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> es war vom anfang an zum scheitern bestimmt.....
> wenigstens war der gedanke dahinter gut ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das hilft dir am Ende auch nicht mehr viel...


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> es war vom anfang an zum scheitern bestimmt.....
> wenigstens war der gedanke dahinter gut ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


isses in dem fall nich ausserdem beihilfe zum mord?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> for sure





Edou schrieb:


> guter gedanke??? du willst die doch nur leiden sehn gibs zu!



ach ihr seid doch doof :<


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach ihr seid doch doof :<


wer gibt hier verzweifelten miley fans stricke und stühle aus....überleg dir noch mal wer hier doof ist^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hilft dir am Ende auch nicht mehr viel...



doch ....ehh... ach menno =/


Grüne schrieb:


> isses in dem fall nich ausserdem beihilfe zum mord?




naja da kneift die justiz ein auge zu ... es geht ja nur um miley fans 
 zur not halt
/coolface


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

Hm, ich mag deren Musik... :X verdammt!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

mh das cold case theme ist epic...


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wer gibt hier verzweifelten miley fans stricke und stühle aus....überleg dir noch mal wer hier doof ist^^



ehh... ja is ja gut >_< =/


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ehh... ja is ja gut >_< =/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

AHAHAHA Schon wieder xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> AHAHAHA Schon wieder xD


hrhr das erste mal wars aber besser^^
"wer kann das sein?" "deine mudda"


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



=/


Razyl schrieb:


> AHAHAHA Schon wieder xD



O_o die hat nicht nett gekuckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mh iwie brauch ich das grade mal als abwechslung xD


naja bissl extreme


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> AHAHAHA Schon wieder xD


lööööööööööööööööööööööööööl


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja bissl extreme


joa, original, also nich speedcore mix is egtl sogar noch besser


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hrhr das erste mal wars aber besser^^
> "wer kann das sein?" "deine mudda"


Trotzdem, der Typ hat irgendwie langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trotzdem, der Typ hat irgendwie langeweile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


passiert


----------



## Tabuno (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lööööööööööööööööööööööööööl


lol, ich hab gestern erst gesehen wo er es das erste mal gesagt hat xD


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol, ich hab gestern erst gesehen wo er es das erste mal gesagt hat xD


ich hab dass eben zum erste mal gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich hab dass eben zum erste mal gesehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich habs zum 2ten ma gesehen HAhahahahahaha 



.....

muh !


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich habs zum 2ten ma gesehen HAhahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schnauze!! DU killer geh wieder innen Knast bevo wir ausbruch melden


----------



## Tabuno (26. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> passiert


haste den mix ohne speedcore zur hand?


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> haste den mix ohne speedcore zur hand?


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Schnauze!! DU killer geh wieder innen Knast bevo wir ausbruch melden



=O wer hat dirdas erzählt? der wird leiden !! mwhahahaha


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> =O wer hat dirdas erzählt? der wird leiden !! mwhahahaha


deine mudda XD


----------



## Tabuno (26. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lied


thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefällt mir schon viel besser.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> thx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


np


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> deine mudda XD



MUTTER?! *axt schleif*


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> MUTTER?! *axt schleif*


omg die arme...grüß sie noch lieb von mir ;P


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> omg die arme...grüß sie noch lieb von mir ;P



*mutter zerhackstückel*
...
achja mutti ich soll dich noch von edou grüßn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *mutter zerhackstückel*
> ...
> achja mutti ich soll dich noch von edou grüßn
> 
> ...


war wohl zu spät aber alle mütter sind hexxen die können net sterben die fahren nur in die hölle um verstärkung(super nannys) zuholen XDDDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> war wohl zu spät aber alle mütter sind hexxen die können net sterben die fahren nur in die hölle um verstärkung(super nannys) zuholen XDDDD



O_o du kennst ihr geheimnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> O_o du kennst ihr geheimnis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


echt?? war nur geraten XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> echt?? war nur geraten XD



<:


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

so bin mal weg... muß morgen schon um 12 im fitness studio sein und danach mit familie mini golfn -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nacht ihr unwürdigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

achja tabuno hab dich bei svz geaddet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so bin mal weg... muß morgen schon um 12 im fitness studio sein und danach mit familie mini golfn -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


woher hast du meine svz addy? :O gn8


----------



## Edou (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so bin mal weg... muß morgen schon um 12 im fitness studio sein und danach mit familie mini golfn -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo ich bin auch off nacht du unwürdiger

und ihr ander n alle auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

tja....buffed fangruppe machts möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so jetzt aber nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> achja tabuno hab dich bei svz geaddet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Tabuno schrieb:


> woher hast du meine svz addy? :O gn8


ahahahaha


----------



## Tabuno (26. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tja....buffed fangruppe machts möglich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da bin ich doch gar nicht mehr :O


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

SO funktioniert Datenschutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> da bin ich doch gar nicht mehr :O



aber dein beitrag steht noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so jetzt aber *husch und weg*


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2009)

Und da wurde es still... Ihr Luschen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwlhRIUrEwg
eifnach immer wieder lustig anzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. September 2009)

Astronomen haben im Weltall eine Staubscheibe von gewaltigem Ausmaß entdeckt. Es ist vermutlich ein Sonnensystem in den letzten Phasen seines Entstehens.


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. September 2009)

nix los hier oder was?


----------



## Skatero (27. September 2009)

Und was läuft bei euch so?



Edit: Hmm keiner antwortet. Also gehe ich auch.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Skatero (27. September 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Edou (27. September 2009)

Hiho dikt aus ulduar wünsch ich euch^^


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

Bald ist es soweit!


----------



## Tabuno (27. September 2009)

bam ony im 10er modus down :>


----------



## Edou (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bald ist es soweit!


geiles spiel werds mir für xbox dann mal anschauen^^


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bam ony im 10er modus down :>


Muss extreeeeeeeeeeem schwer gewesen sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. September 2009)

&#1044;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1080;&#1081; &#1074;&#1077;&#1095;&#1110;&#1088;.


----------



## Edou (27. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bam ony im 10er modus down :>


gz ich bin noch net dazu gekommen die umzunuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> geiles spiel werds mir für xbox dann mal anschauen^^


Schäme dich! Sowas wird auf dem PC gespielt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bald ist es soweit!



need need need :<

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schäme dich! Sowas wird auf dem PC gespielt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


will mein lappinet mit müll beschmutzen...

ps....xt ist soo lahm^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. September 2009)

Mist, das Spiel ist ab 16. Ich bin doch erst 15 *heul*.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mist, das Spiel ist ab 16. Ich bin doch erst 15 *heul*.



hahaahahah...

oh wait =O

shit :<


----------



## Edou (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mist, das Spiel ist ab 16. Ich bin doch erst 15 *heul*.


haha

sd ist auch ab 16 und ich bekomms^^ xD

naja mal schauen wie ist^^ SPOILERMAN


----------



## Tabuno (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Muss extreeeeeeeeeeem schwer gewesen sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


5 trys oder so... wir hatten etwas mmh inkompetente leute dabei^^


----------



## Lillyan (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> &#1044;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1080;&#1081; &#1074;&#1077;&#1095;&#1110;&#1088;.


Schlaf gut :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> haha
> 
> sd ist auch ab 16 und ich bekomms^^ xD
> 
> naja mal schauen wie ist^^ SPOILERMAN


Oh stimmt ja. Hab ja Sd vs Raw 2008 schon mit 14 gespielt.
Sagts aber bitte keinem!
*Smackdown vs Raw 2010 bei Gamestop bald vorbestell*


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oh stimmt ja. Hab ja Sd vs Raw 2008 schon mit 14 gespielt.
> Sagts aber bitte keinem!
> *Smackdown vs Raw 2010 bei Gamestop bald vorbestell*



boah ich zeig dich an du verbrecher du =O


----------



## Edou (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oh stimmt ja. Hab ja Sd vs Raw 2008 schon mit 14 gespielt.
> Sagts aber bitte keinem!
> *Smackdown vs Raw 2010 bei Gamestop bald vorbestell*


jau wird geil
SD 2010...sd 07 hab ich mit 12 gezockt xD

08mit 13 09mit 14....^^


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 5 trys oder so... wir hatten etwas mmh inkompetente leute dabei^^


Finde ich wahnsinnig toll von dir, dass du Selbstkritik so frei äußerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jau wird geil
> SD 2010...sd 07 hab ich mit 12 gezockt xD
> 
> 08mit 13 09mit 14....^^



ihr seid voll die verbrech0r :<


----------



## Edou (27. September 2009)

ach ja anzeigen..wer hatt hier trauernde miley fans beim selbstmord geholfen er oder du...jo denk mal drüber nach


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ach ja anzeigen..wer hatt hier trauernde miley fans beim selbstmord geholfen er oder du...jo denk mal drüber nach



oh..... damnd =/ ich wußte das wird mir irgendwann noch zum verhängnis =/ mhh

LEMON PARTY !!!111

mwhazahahaahha


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> boah ich zeig dich an du verbrecher du =O



Ich geh dann so zu Gamestop rein:
Zum Verkäufer:
*psst*. Ich wäre da an Ware interessiert. 
Ich hab gehört sie liefern auf Bestellung.
Ich hätte gerne von diesem Smackdown vs. Raw 2010.
Jedoch verbietet mir das Gesetz es zu kaufen.
Ich werde erst in 2 Monate 16. Sagen sie es keinem weiter.
Hier haben sie 20€ und sie liefern dann bis 23 Oktober, ok?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Schlaf gut :>



LuL Wut Dini kann Russisch?


BTW MILEY <33333 *haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Skatero (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mist, das Spiel ist ab 16. Ich bin doch erst 15 *heul*.






DER schrieb:


> hahaahahah...
> 
> oh wait =O
> 
> shit :<


 *beide auslach* *verschwind*


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich geh dann so zu Gamestop rein:
> Zum Verkäufer:
> *psst*. Ich wäre da an Ware interessiert.
> Ich hab gehört sie liefern auf Bestellung.
> ...



das wär .... merkwürdig O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LuL Wut Dini kann Russisch?
> 
> 
> BTW MILEY <33333 *haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



ich glaub du verwechselst da grad was O_o


Skatero schrieb:


> *beide auslach* *verschwind*



boahhh bist du phöse :<


----------



## Skatero (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LuL Wut Dini kann Russisch?


Dini? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war doch Lillyan.


----------



## Edou (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LuL Wut Dini kann Russisch?
> 
> 
> BTW MILEY <33333 *haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


schau an der depp lässt sich auch mal wieder shen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

LuL Wut Egal Schwarz gelb wir Haben eine Bienen Regierung D:


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dini?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



er is woohl noch ganz verwirrst vom miley treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dini?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ähhh ja ich mein Doch Lilly >_> Bi nBissen durch den wind =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LuL Wut Egal Schwarz gelb wir Haben eine Bienen Regierung D:



meine mutter so /facepalm als die das gehört hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> meine mutter so /facepalm als die das gehört hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD hättest ma nen Foto gemacht xD


----------



## Skatero (27. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> er is woohl noch ganz verwirrst vom miley treffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wahrscheinlich hat er noch Tränen in den Augen und konnte es nicht genau sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> meine mutter so /facepalm als die das gehört hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast diene mudda (muss immernoch lachen) gekillt


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> xD hättest ma nen Foto gemacht xD



ja hätt ich ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Skatero schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat er noch Tränen in den Augen und konnte es nicht genau sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat er noch Tränen in den Augen und konnte es nicht genau sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vllt Wurde ich auch Von ihr Geküsst und Bin deswegen So Verwirrt =)


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LuL Wut Dini kann Russisch?
> 
> 
> BTW MILEY <33333 *haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


*kopf-->tisch*
Allein für so einen Kommentar würde ich dir eine Schreibsperre geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw:
Hertha ist so ein Luschenverein xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> du hast diene mudda (muss immernoch lachen) gekillt



ja aber bin doch nekromant und so .... sie sieht zwar jetzt aus wie ne monstrosität aber naja ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Vllt Wurde ich auch Von ihr Geküsst und Bin deswegen So Verwirrt =)


du verwechselst gerade realität mit traum ;P


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Vllt Wurde ich auch Von ihr Geküsst und Bin deswegen So Verwirrt =)



nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *kopf-->tisch*
> Allein für so einen Kommentar würde ich dir eine Schreibsperre geben
> 
> 
> ...



Sei doch still 

HERTHA Kopf Hoch !


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Vllt Wurde ich auch Von ihr Geküsst und Bin deswegen So Verwirrt =)


Träume =/= Realität... merk dir das doch mal endlich oO


----------



## Dolgrim (27. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt sich hier zufällig jemand mit Zugticket aus? :X


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Träume =/= Realität... merk dir das doch mal endlich oO



es War Realität !!!!!


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Sei doch still
> 
> HERTHA Kopf Hoch !


Ich frag mich warum sich Hertha immer noch Bundesligist nennt... 3. Liga und da können sie vielleicht noch was reißen xD
Da ist Union derzeit mindestens eine Klasse besser


----------



## Edou (27. September 2009)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


net wirklich aber schilder mals prob


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> es War Realität !!!!!





DER schrieb:


> nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Vllt Wurde ich auch Von ihr Geküsst und Bin deswegen So Verwirrt =)


Wiedermal zuviel gesoffen oder was? ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Vllt Wurde ich auch Von ihr Geküsst und Bin deswegen So Verwirrt =)


Unwahrscheinlich. Sehr unwahrscheinlich oder nicht möglich. Also unmöglich.


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> es War Realität !!!!!


Entweder du machst dich gerade zum Volldeppen auf buffed.de oder du hast gerade eine männliche Person geküsst, die so aussah wie Miley Cyrus...


----------



## Edou (27. September 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Wiedermal zuviel gesoffen oder was? ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jau deswegen verwechselt r realität mit traum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

Doch war es aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Tschilpi LOL ich und Zuviel saufen habe ich noch nie geschaft Bzw ich war noch nie Wirklich hacke


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich. Sehr unwahrscheinlich oder nicht möglich. Also unmöglich.



this


----------



## Skatero (27. September 2009)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein essen solltest du die Ticket nicht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Entweder du machst dich gerade zum Volldeppen auf buffed.de oder du hast gerade eine männliche Person geküsst, die so aussah wie Miley Cyrus...



omg omg =O


----------



## Edou (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Entweder du machst dich gerade zum Volldeppen auf buffed.de oder du hast gerade eine männliche Person geküsst, die so aussah wie Miley Cyrus...


eher bedes meinst nicht auch...so gleich osskampf muss iwder heilen


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Doch war es aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Nein, wie gesagt: Volldepp oder Mannes-Küsser... :>
2. Das glaube ich dir aber jetzt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Entweder du machst dich gerade zum Volldeppen auf buffed.de oder du hast gerade eine männliche Person geküsst, die so aussah wie Miley Cyrus...



Ihr seid alle Doof last mir ebend Den Verdammten Traum !!!!


----------



## Dolgrim (27. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> net wirklich aber schilder mals prob


Ich brauch ein günstiges Ticket von Duisburg (NRW) nach Hämelerwald (Niedersachsen).


Bahn meint das kostet 54&#8364;, aber ich habe keine Ahnung ob sich da nicht ein Spezialticket lohnen würde (ich fahr Sonntag vormittag los und komm Dienstag mittag wieder).


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle Doof last mir ebend Den Verdammten Traum !!!!



/coolface


----------



## tschilpi (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Doch war es aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm, ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, das kommt bei dir noch.. ^^


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle Doof last mir ebend Den Verdammten Traum !!!!


Na also, du gibst es ja doch zu, dass es ein Traum war. Und nein, WIR sind nicht doof. Wir wissen nur was Real ist und was nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /coolface



/falconpunsh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle Doof last mir ebend Den Verdammten Traum !!!!


Man nennt mich nicht umsonst Skatero der Traumzerstörer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. September 2009)

favre raus halt. der hat da nichts zu suchen..das tor von raffael war trotzdem geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

Ist eigentlich wer noch der Meinung, dass Miley Blade nie einen Blick schenken würde? Wenn ja, meldet euch mal


----------



## Edou (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle Doof last mir ebend Den Verdammten Traum !!!!


HA also wars nur ein traum und wieder etwas mehr ruf bei ´´Die Volltrottel´´


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> favre raus halt. der hat da nichts zu suchen..das tor von raffael war trotzdem geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht nur Favre, nicht nur Favre...


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> /falconpunsh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/slap a bitch


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man nennt mich nicht umsonst Skatero der Traumzerstörer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich Bin gleich Mit Meinem Zerstörer aus Star Wars Vor deinem haus Warte nur ab ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich wer noch der Meinung, dass Miley Blade nie einen Blick schenken würde? Wenn ja, meldet euch mal



*meld* *meld*


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich Bin gleich Mit Meinem Zerstörer aus Star Wars Vor deinem haus Warte nur ab ^^


Lern erstmal Groß- und Kleinschreibung


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich Bin gleich Mit Meinem Zerstörer aus Star Wars Vor deinem haus Warte nur ab ^^



nerd inc .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *meld* *meld*


meld²


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

Miley Würde mich ansehen *für sie trainiere*


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nerd inc ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Blade und ein Star Wars Nerd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der sieht doch die Welt nicht mehr vor voller Mileys


----------



## Skatero (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich Bin gleich Mit Meinem Zerstörer aus Star Wars Vor deinem haus Warte nur ab ^^


Würdest du dann nicht die ganze Erde zerstören?


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley Würde mich ansehen *für sie trainiere*



ehh lul wuut? du und trainieren? du verkackst doch bei 2,5 kilo bankdrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na wer hat noch Gewählt? ^^


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley Würde mich ansehen *für sie trainiere*


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Titel "Volldepp des Jahres"


----------



## tschilpi (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich wer noch der Meinung, dass Miley Blade nie einen Blick schenken würde? Wenn ja, meldet euch mal


Und wer ist noch der Meinung, dass es dumm ist, dass wir so eine Teenystargöre wegen Blade, der wohl noch lernen muss, zwischen Traum und Realität zu unterscheiden, so thematisieren? ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Würdest du dann nicht die ganze Erde zerstören?



Hm stimmt *miley an Bord Hole Und dann alles Zerstöre*


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Blade und ein Star Wars Nerd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann eben miley wars 


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> na wer hat noch Gewählt? ^^



<-- zu jung =O


----------



## Tabuno (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht nur Favre, nicht nur Favre...


hab ich preetz vergessen? entschuldige.


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Ich hoffe das warst nicht du, sonst zählt der Titel gleich doppelt..
2. Ich darf noch nicht wählen und wenn wären es die Piraten gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Und wer ist noch der Meinung, dass es dumm ist, dass wir so eine Teenystargöre wegen Blade, der wohl noch lernen muss, zwischen Traum und Realität zu unterscheiden, so thematisieren? ^^



das gehört einfach zum nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Und wer ist noch der Meinung, dass es dumm ist, dass wir so eine Teenystargöre wegen Blade, der wohl noch lernen muss, zwischen Traum und Realität zu unterscheiden, so thematisieren? ^^


Ich nicht. Ich finds lustig und hab was zu lachen - passt.


----------



## Skatero (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm stimmt *miley an Bord Hole Und dann alles Zerstöre*


Ich glaube die würde lieber sterben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Ich hoffe das warst nicht du, sonst zählt der Titel gleich doppelt..
> 2. Ich darf noch nicht wählen und wenn wären es die Piraten gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin 17 Somit Noch nicht Wahl Berechtigt D:

Sonst Wäre es NPD geworden :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Sonst Wäre es NPD geworden :>



raus mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich glaube die würde lieber sterben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne die würd ihn erst noch nen liebevollen kick in die klicker geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> raus mit dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Wahl O Mat hat es mir aber Befohlen =(


----------



## tschilpi (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Ich finds lustig und hab was zu lachen - passt.


Hmm, ich glaube, Blade gefällts wenn wir so über Miley und ihn sprechen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und btw, hier im Nachtschwärmer gehts ja echt schnell voran. o.o


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PXTdgvNKLs...feature=related
Hammer XD. Nachtrag zur FSK^^.


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Sonst Wäre es NPD geworden :>


Herr Blade, Sie sind raus! Für immer!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ne die würd ihn erst noch nen liebevollen kick in die klicker geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aua =/


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Der Wahl O Mat hat es mir aber Befohlen =(



O_o du wahlomater du


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Hmm, ich glaube, Blade gefällts wenn wir so über Miley und ihn sprechen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja warst wohl lange (noch nie) Hier oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. September 2009)

Guten Abend die Herren


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Hmm, ich glaube, Blade gefällts wenn wir so über Miley und ihn sprechen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. pech, und woher kenne Ich dich?
2. Richtig


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Tja warst wohl lange (noch nie) Hier oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



miley unf blade gehören schon sicher seit 600 seiten zu dem nachtschwärmer thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Herr Blade, Sie sind raus! Für immer!



Ach Quark Piraten ich geh Doch nicht nach dem Wahl o mat NPD habt Ihr Ganz ne Klatsche das ihr das Von mir Glaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Tja warst wohl lange (noch nie) Hier oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, lese schon paarmal mit schreibe aber nicht so oft. Eher lächerlich, dass der Posting Counter hier noch zählt.. wenn man mal deine Beiträge anschaut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren



nabönd


----------



## White-Frost (27. September 2009)

Und was gibts bei euch so


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ach Quark Piraten ich geh Doch nicht nach dem Wahl o mat NPD habt Ihr Ganz ne Klatsche das ihr das Von mir Glaubt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, du glaubst sogar, dass Miley dich geküsst hat, also von daher...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Nö, lese schon paarmal mit schreibe aber nicht so oft. Eher lächerlich, dass der Posting Counter hier noch zählt.. wenn man mal deine Beiträge anschaut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG echt Flame Wen anderes wen dich Im Buffed.de Chann Nicht traust =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Nö, lese schon paarmal mit schreibe aber nicht so oft. Eher lächerlich, dass der Posting Counter hier noch zählt.. wenn man mal deine Beiträge anschaut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



razyl steht über solchen weltlichen dingen wie z.b postcounter und so


----------



## tschilpi (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. pech, und woher kenne Ich dich?
> 2. Richtig


Wie meinst du das? o.o


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Nö, lese schon paarmal mit schreibe aber nicht so oft. Eher lächerlich, dass der Posting Counter hier noch zählt.. wenn man mal deine Beiträge anschaut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Seine Beiträge sind doch Peanuts...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, du glaubst sogar, dass Miley dich geküsst hat, also von daher...



=( Mano


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> =( Mano



hahahahahahahahaa


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? o.o


Ich meine das so:
"Ich kenn deinen Namen irgendwo her. Nur woher?"...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. September 2009)

Ignoriert einfach meinen Post^^.
Eure Ignoranz wird euch noch teuer zu stehen kommen.
Denn ich enthülle es:
Ich bin SPOILERMAN.
Und hier nochmal das Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PXTdgvNKLs...feature=related


----------



## tschilpi (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG echt Flame Wen anderes wen dich Im Buffed.de Chann Nicht traust =)


Das war kein Flame.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. September 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren


Guten Tag Herr Frost,
schön sie hier begrüssen zu dürfen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

Achja Tschilpi Flood mich nicht nochmal verstanden ....


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ignoriert einfach meinen Post^^.
> Eure Ignoranz wird euch noch teuer zu stehen kommen.
> Denn ich enthülle es:
> Ich bin SPOILERMAN.
> ...



1. oh noez ich wußte es O_o
2. das is alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich meine das so:
> "Ich kenn deinen Namen irgendwo her. Nur woher?"...


Aber natürlich kennst du mich. Bin immer im buffed.de Chan, aber da bist du ja nicht mehr. ^^

Zum Thema Piratenpartei:

Ich denke, die Piratenpartei hat kein wirkliches Profil zu wichtigen politischen Fragen, beispielsweise Bildung, Wirtschaft, Aussenpolitik etc. Dass sie das Copyright abschaffen wollen finde ich nicht wirklich gut, einem Künstler z.B würde sowas wahrscheinlich nicht gefallen.

Ist ja schön und gut, dass es eine Partei gibt, die Kompetenz in Sachen Computer, Internet, neue Medien usw. besitzt, aber es gibt nunmal auch andere wichtige, vielleicht sogar wichtigere Themen in der Politik. Meine Meinung.

Aber ich wohne ja sowieso nicht in Deutschland.. aber ihr: GEHT WÄHLEN!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Achja Tschilpi Flood mich nicht nochmal verstanden ....


Flood würde heissen, dass ich dich mit ganz vielen hintereinanderfolgenden Nachrichten bespamme. Meinst du nicht eher flame? ^^

Argh.. Doppelpost..


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Aber natürlich kennst du mich. Bin immer im buffed.de Chan, aber da bist du ja nicht mehr. ^^
> 
> Aber ich wohne ja sowieso nicht in Deutschland.. aber ihr: GEHT WÄHLEN!
> 
> ...


1. Ah stimmt, du warst dieser nervige Typ neben Waazbog, die einfach mich gestört haben beim Artikel-Schreiben...
2. Die Wahl ist schon vorbei... noob!


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Flood würde heissen, dass ich dich mit ganz vielen hintereinanderfolgenden Nachrichten bespamme. Meinst du nicht eher flame? ^^


Fail für Blade, der 100.!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Flood würde heissen, dass ich dich mit ganz vielen hintereinanderfolgenden Nachrichten bespamme. Meinst du nicht eher flame? ^^
> 
> Argh.. Doppelpost..



nein Query Flooden ... oder ne das war ja schnippsi


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. September 2009)

Spoiler



Ab jetzt schreibe ich im Verborgenen. Man weiß nicht mehr, wann der Spoiler kommt.


----------



## Skatero (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ab jetzt schreibe ich im Verborgenen. Man weiß nicht mehr, wann der Spoiler kommt.


Okay. *Angst hab*


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ab jetzt schreibe ich im Verborgenen. Man weiß nicht mehr, wann der Spoiler kommt.



gewieft du bist junger spoilerman aber der spoiler in dir noch nicht stark genug ist


----------



## tschilpi (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Ah stimmt, du warst dieser nervige Typ neben Waazbog, die einfach mich gestört haben beim Artikel-Schreiben...
> 2. Die Wahl ist schon vorbei... noob!


1. Ich hab dich nie bei deinem Artikel-Schreiben gestört. Und ich hab Waazbog auch gesagt, dass er dich in Ruhe lassen soll, mit dem Thema hab ich nicht wirklich was am Hut. Mich stört nichts an deiner Arbeit. o.o Das einzige was ich wissen wollte war, wieso du nicht mehr im buffed Chan aktiv bist. Jetzt wo ich den Grund weiss, hab ich auch nichts mehr zu bemeckern oder so... Du hältst mich wohl für den falschen Kerl.
2. GEH WÄHLEN! Äh... Ne, der Satz war mir einfach so im Kopf..


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gewieft du bist junger spoilerman aber der spoiler in dir noch nicht stark genug ist





Spoiler



Ich werde euch erst alle in Sicherheit wiegen. Doch irgendwann, wenn ihr es am wenigsten erwartet, schlag ich zu!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich werde euch erst alle in Sicherheit wiegen. Doch irgendwann, wenn ihr es am wenigsten erwartet, schlag ich zu!



lol lol wut?


----------



## Edou (27. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lol lol wut?


endlich SPOILERMAN XD


----------



## Skatero (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich werde euch erst alle in Sicherheit wiegen. Doch irgendwann, wenn ihr es am wenigsten erwartet, schlag ich zu!


Dann lese ich halt deine Posts nicht mehr. Dein Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> endlich SPOILERMAN XD



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

das ist gar nicht mal so schlecht


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das ist gar nicht mal so schlecht



das ist scheiße²


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> endlich SPOILERMAN XD





Spoiler



Mein erster Spoiler ist:
negrom tbig se niehcsnennos


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das ist scheiße²



Bloß weilsn dance remix ist D:


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DER schrieb:


> lol lol wut?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was Zur Hölle?


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bloß weilsn dance remix ist D:



das original ist genauso wenn nicht noch beschissener -.-


----------



## Skatero (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Juhu Sonnenschein!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

aso Sonnenschein es gibt morgen >_>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. September 2009)

Mir fallen keine gescheiten SPoiler mehr ein...
*Spoilerman wird zu Haushalttippsman*


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> aso Sonnenschein es gibt morgen >_>



buuuuuuh

will regen schnee und kaltes wetter :< 
sonnenschein is doof =/


----------



## Skatero (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> aso Sonnenschein es gibt morgen >_>


Trottel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es heisst: "Morgen gibt es Sonnenschein"


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mir fallen keine gescheiten SPoiler mehr ein...
> *Spoilerman wird zu Haushalttippsman*



gib ma n tipp =O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Trottel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich lese aber von Rechts nach Links 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gib ma n tipp =O



Man erkennt ob eine Avocado reif ist, wenn man einen Zahnstocher ganz leicht reinstechen kann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Man erkennt ob eine Avocado reif ist, wenn man einen Zahnstocher ganz leicht reinstechen kann.



cool danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

What the..... egal -.-


----------



## Edou (27. September 2009)

aye immo hängst bei uns^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> aye immo hängst bei uns^^



Polstermöbel werden unempfindlicher, wenn man sie von Zeit zu Zeit mit Essigwasser abbürstet.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Polstermöbel werden unempfindlicher, wenn man sie von Zeit zu Zeit mit Essigwasser abbürstet.



oha =o wusst ich gar nich *sessel leermach und essig draufkipp*


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> 1. Ich hab dich nie bei deinem Artikel-Schreiben gestört. Und ich hab Waazbog auch gesagt, dass er dich in Ruhe lassen soll, mit dem Thema hab ich nicht wirklich was am Hut. Mich stört nichts an deiner Arbeit. o.o Das einzige was ich wissen wollte war, wieso du nicht mehr im buffed Chan aktiv bist. Jetzt wo ich den Grund weiss, hab ich auch nichts mehr zu bemeckern oder so... Du hältst mich wohl für den falschen Kerl.
> 2. GEH WÄHLEN! Äh... Ne, der Satz war mir einfach so im Kopf..


1. Ähem doch. Als Ihr in Steves Channel ähem hinein gestürmt seit und beide mindestens einmal meinen Namen erwähnt habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nein, ich halte dich nicht für einen falschen Kerl.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Ähem doch. Als Ihr in Steves Channel ähem hinein gestürmt seit und beide mindestens einmal meinen Namen erwähnt habt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Immer mit der Ruhe.
Zähes Fleisch wird schnell weich, wenn man beim Schmoren einen Schuss Cognac beigibt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Immer mit der Ruhe.
> Zähes Fleisch wird schnell weich, wenn man beim Schmoren einen Schuss Cognac beigibt.



und wieder ein guter tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich glaub du taugst mehr zum haushalttippsmann als zum spoilerman =O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und wieder ein guter tipp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meine Antwort verpack ich geschickt in einen Haushaltstipp:
Einen kleinen Riss in der Vase kann man beheben, wenn man an der Stelle einen viel größeren Riss reinmacht.


----------



## Tabuno (27. September 2009)

bin mal off gute nacht an alle.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Meine Antwort verpack ich geschickt in einen Haushaltstipp:
> Einen kleinen Riss in der Vase kann man beheben, wenn man an der Stelle einen viel größeren Riss reinmacht.



woha =O du bist ein genie *sich vor alki verneig*

nacht tabuno


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

so bin auch ma weg nacht


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)




----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

razyl Langeweile?^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. September 2009)

Weosheit des Tages:
Um schwer zu öffnende Mineralwasserflaschen zu öffnen, erhitzt man die Mineralwasser Flasche auf ca. 90 °C.
Das Plastik schmilzt bei dieser Temperatur und schon ist die Flasche offen.


Mit diesen Worten verabschiede ich mich.


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> razyl Langeweile?^^


Nö, ich gehe ja nun schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Artikel ist zu 1/5 fertig von daher


----------



## tschilpi (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Ähem doch. Als Ihr in Steves Channel ähem hinein gestürmt seit und beide mindestens einmal meinen Namen erwähnt habt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Okay, und das lief so ab: *Channel join* Putt putt putt, Razyl, wo steckst du denn? (Okay, das war seltsam..)
Danach ernsthafteres Gespräch, wo du mir die Erklärung lieferst, wieso du nicht mehr im Buffed Chan bist.
Und was deutet jetzt darauf hin, dass mich deine Arbeit stört oder so? ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja, ich glaube, Waazbog hat dich deswegen geflamet. Aber um genau zu sein, mit dem Fall hab ich nichts am Hut.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Weosheit des Tages:
> Um schwer zu öffnende Mineralwasserflaschen zu öffnen, erhitzt man die Mineralwasser Flasche auf ca. 90 °C.
> Das Plastik schmilzt bei dieser Temperatur und schon ist die Flasche offen.
> 
> ...



Nacht Du Krankes Genie


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Okay, und das lief so ab: *Channel join* Putt putt putt, Razyl, wo steckst du denn? (Okay, das war seltsam..)
> Danach ernsthafteres Gespräch, wo du mir die Erklärung lieferst, wieso du nicht mehr im Buffed Chan bist.
> Und was deutet jetzt darauf hin, dass mich deine Arbeit stört oder so? ^^
> 
> ...


Mit meinen Nick "razyl" hast du mich gestört, weil damit das irc Highlight angesprungen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber war nicht so schlimm, außer das Waazbog sehr nervig war...
Und mir egal, ob mich Waazbog flamed.


----------



## tschilpi (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit meinen Nick "razyl" hast du mich gestört, weil damit das irc Highlight angesprungen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Irc Highlight? ^^  Was für ein Irc Highlight war das denn?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Irc Highlight? ^^  Was für ein Irc Highlight war das denn?



da Kommt bei ihm dann so Flieger Alarm sound :>


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Irc Highlight? ^^  Was für ein Irc Highlight war das denn?


Tippst du Razyl ein, wird mein Highlight aktiviert, weil es auf dem namen "Razyl" liegt...
Und das war etwas laut :X Ist nun auch egal, ich wollt schlafen gehen...
Siehst du, du lenkst mich wieder nur ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Blade:
Völlig falsch, bei mir kommt das Geräusch des Machtblitzes auf Jedi Knight 3 - HA!


----------



## tschilpi (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tippst du Razyl ein, wird mein Highlight aktiviert, weil es auf dem namen "Razyl" liegt...
> Und das war etwas laut :X Ist nun auch egal, ich wollt schlafen gehen...
> Siehst du, du lenkst mich wieder nur ab
> 
> ...


Achso.. Naja, woher sollte ich das auch wissen? xD Gute Nacht.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tippst du Razyl ein, wird mein Highlight aktiviert, weil es auf dem namen "Razyl" liegt...
> Und das war etwas laut :X Ist nun auch egal, ich wollt schlafen gehen...
> Siehst du, du lenkst mich wieder nur ab
> 
> ...



Verdammt das war jemand anders ich hatte so ein Gefühl das du es nicht warst >_>


----------



## tschilpi (27. September 2009)

Hmm.. ich fühle die Präsenz von.. Lillyan!


----------



## Crackmack (27. September 2009)

hai 

#buffed.de unable to join channel (address is banned) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alles tuts mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> hai
> 
> #buffed.de unable to join channel (address is banned)
> 
> ...



Bestimmt 5 tausendmal dein Chanel spammen


----------



## Crackmack (27. September 2009)

Spammen ich doch nich


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Spammen ich doch nich



Hast du aber vorhin


----------



## Crackmack (27. September 2009)

NIEMALS btw wie stell ich das irc highlight ein?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. September 2009)

Heute ist wieder perfektes Boogeymanwetter!


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> NIEMALS btw wie stell ich das irc highlight ein?


N00B!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. September 2009)

Aböndddd


----------



## Edou (28. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Aböndddd


ABööönd ihr unwürdigen ;PPP


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ABööönd ihr unwürdigen ;PPP



Und bereit für raw heute nacht?
Cena bekommt hoffe auf die Fresse.


----------



## Skatero (28. September 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. September 2009)

Ich bin ma weg, dass ich morgen net einratz, wenn ich noch raw guck^^.


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2009)

OMFG ZOMFG Beta Anmeldung zu SW:TOR startet wohl bald *freu, jubelschreie, wild umher hüpfen*


----------



## Skatero (28. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> OMFG ZOMFG Beta Anmeldung zu SW:TOR startet wohl bald *freu, jubelschreie, wild umher hüpfen*


Quelle? :S


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Quelle? :S


http://www.sw-tor.de/component/content/art...102009-moeglich
da, bitte sehr.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.sw-tor.de/component/content/art...102009-moeglich
> da, bitte sehr.



Huzzah, Huzzah, Huzzah!!!

*Da simma dabei ...*


----------



## Skatero (28. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.sw-tor.de/component/content/art...102009-moeglich
> da, bitte sehr.


Danke sehr.


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2009)

Hm, na dann werde ich doch hoffen dann auf einen Zugang...


----------



## Skatero (28. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, na dann werde ich doch hoffen dann auf einen Zugang...


Ich will auch einen und den werd ich schon bekommen. *böse lach*


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich will auch einen und den werd ich schon bekommen. *böse lach*


Ich auch... Wird nicht all zu schwer werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2009)

Hm... mal schauen wieviel Zeit ich dazu habe...


----------



## Skatero (28. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hm... mal schauen wieviel Zeit ich dazu habe...


Und schon an den Gewinnspielen für die ST:O Beta mitgemacht?


----------



## Manoroth (28. September 2009)

schwirr *in den nachtschwärmer reingeschwirrt kommt* schwirr


moin^^


----------



## Skatero (28. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> moin^^


Abend


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schwirr *in den nachtschwärmer reingeschwirrt kommt* schwirr
> 
> 
> moin^^


Dich gibts auch noch? oO


----------



## Manoroth (28. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dich gibts auch noch? oO



ich glaub schon... 

*an sich runter schau*

*sich anstups*

doch atm lebe ich


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2009)

Am Freitag ist es soweit =o =o =o


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und schon an den Gewinnspielen für die ST:O Beta mitgemacht?



Ich hab nen Chat-Trivia Contest gewonnen... also ich bin Sicher in der Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Chat-Trivia Contest gewonnen... also ich bin Sicher in der Beta
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann könntest du ja für mich noch einen gewinnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2009)

Wer will schon ST:O wenn er SWTOR haben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann könntest du ja für mich noch einen gewinnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pfui... erarbeite es dir selber!



Razyl schrieb:


> Wer will schon ST:O wenn er SWTOR haben kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer hat dich denn gefragt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer will schon ST:O wenn er SWTOR haben kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Word!


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wer hat dich denn gefragt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Niemand, aber ich gebe gerne meinen Senf dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nach der Enttäuschung mit Champions Online muss Cryptic nun zeigen was sie können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2009)

Ne Enttäuschung sieht anders aus...

Ich bin nur froh das Perpetual 4 Jahre lang nichts außer Artworks und geshoppte "Screenshots" fabriziert hat!


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ne Enttäuschung sieht anders aus...


Für mich nicht...
Das Spiel hatte eine recht miese Optimierung der Grafikengine und war allgemein recht naja langweilig


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. September 2009)

ich grüße euch unwürdige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich grüße euch unwürdige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach sei doch ruhig...

Und tja.... für mich läuft alles bestens und mir macht es Spaß...


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2009)

http://gamersglobal.de/news/11048
Nice one


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2009)

Meine Meinung zu Champions Online in kurzform:
Nach 30 Minuten bis 1 Stunde hat man das beste in Champions Online gesehen: Die Charakterstellung. Danach kommt der Einheitskram... 

Wohooo :X


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://gamersglobal.de/news/11048
> Nice one



Oh Gott!

Tja... deine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach sei doch ruhig...



na was isn das für ne begrüßung?


----------



## Tabuno (28. September 2009)

yeah statt 2frames in dalaran jetzt 30. was man alles rausholen kann wenn man sich bissl um seinen pc kümmert.^^


----------



## Edou (28. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> na was isn das für ne begrüßung?


ne gemeine ;P


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2009)

Wer sagt bitte das ich dich begrüße?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ne gemeine ;P



miiiiiiiiiiies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Selor schrieb:


> Wer sagt bitte das ich dich begrüße?



der bär

...
...

.... 

=/


----------



## tear_jerker (28. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> OMFG ZOMFG Beta Anmeldung zu SW:TOR startet wohl bald *freu, jubelschreie, wild umher hüpfen*


OMG, wo hast du das gelesen? oO
und viel wichtiger, wo kann ichd as lesen^^
zum glück beginnt mein wehrdienst in berlin nahe meinem wohnort, da kann man am we gut nach hause und viele swtor hp profiele erstellen um sich für die beta anzumelden^^


----------



## Skatero (28. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.sw-tor.de/component/content/art...102009-moeglich
> da, bitte sehr.






tear_jerker schrieb:


> OMG, wo hast du das gelesen? oO
> und viel wichtiger, wo kann ichd as lesen^^
> zum glück beginnt mein wehrdienst in berlin nahe meinem wohnort, da kann man am we gut nach hause und viele swtor hp profiele erstellen um sich für die beta anzumelden^^


Falls du es noch nicht gesehen hast. Razyl hat es gepostet.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Falls du es noch nicht gesehen hast. Razyl hat es gepostet.


hatte ich im eifer nicht gesehen, einfach zitieren und direkt danach antwortbutton gedrückt^^
danke für den hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. September 2009)

Ich gehe dann mal.

Gute Nacht


----------



## tear_jerker (29. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich gehe dann mal.
> 
> Gute Nacht


tschüssili ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. September 2009)

is hier keiner mehr? =/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. September 2009)

Schlieren auf Brillengläsern wird man los, wenn man die Gläser mit Wodka oder Essig anträufelt. Es empfiehlt sich vorher die Brille abzusetzen.


----------



## Ol@f (29. September 2009)

abend.

heute mathe wieder bekommen richtig kagge. 1fehlerpunkt zu viel für 1+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is hier keiner mehr? =/


Das fragst du Halb 6... 



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schlieren auf Brillengläsern wird man los, wenn man die Gläser mit Wodka oder Essig anträufelt. Es empfiehlt sich vorher die Brille abzusetzen.


Lässt du wohl die Grüne Brille in Ruh!


----------



## Skatero (29. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schlieren auf Brillengläsern wird man los, wenn man die Gläser mit Wodka oder Essig anträufelt. Es empfiehlt sich vorher die Brille abzusetzen.


oO

Nabend


----------



## Manoroth (29. September 2009)

erst mal... wtf? Wodka zum bille putzen? den trinkt man ihr banausen-.-


zweitens: huhu^^


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2009)

BTW:

SWTOR Beta <3


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Namd


----------



## Manoroth (29. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> BTW:
> 
> SWTOR Beta <3



und wiso bringste den imperialen marsch? das imperium gabs in sw:tor noch gar net^^


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und wiso bringste den imperialen marsch? das imperium gabs in sw:tor noch gar net^^


Das Theme ist aber schön OO
Und das Imperium gabs schon... naja zumindest als Sith-Imperium, zwar nicht das was wir kennen aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (29. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Theme ist aber schön OO
> Und das Imperium gabs schon... naja zumindest als Sith-Imperium, zwar nicht das was wir kennen aber egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aba das sith-imperium is was ganz anderes^^

das ganze spielt ja iwie 3000 oder 4000 jahre vor den star wars filmen^^

und das imperium ist dan aus der republik enstanden welche ja der feind des sith-imperiums war^^


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aba das sith-imperium is was ganz anderes^^
> 
> das ganze spielt ja iwie 3000 oder 4000 jahre vor den star wars filmen^^
> 
> und das imperium ist dan aus der republik enstanden welche ja der feind des sith-imperiums war^^


Jep, knapp 2000 bis 3000 Jahre vor den SW-Filmen und 3 Jahre nach KoToR



> Laut der firmeneigenen Webseite gehören alle bisher veröffentlichten Spiele zu den 5% der am höchsten bewerteten Games auf gamerankings.com. Ebenso gehören sechs Produkte aus dem Hause BioWare dort zu den 1% der am besten bewerteten Spiele aller Zeiten!


!!!


----------



## Manoroth (29. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jep, knapp 2000 bis 3000 Jahre vor den SW-Filmen und 3 Jahre nach KoToR



die kotors spieln aba 4000 jahre vor den starwars filmen? steht zumindest auf der rückseite der cd hüllen^^


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> die kotors spieln aba 4000 jahre vor den starwars filmen? steht zumindest auf der rückseite der cd hüllen^^


Irgendwie so um den Dreh herum. Hab die genaue Zahl gerade nicht im Kopf :>
Und es gibt nur EIN wahres Kotor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (29. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie so um den Dreh herum. Hab die genaue Zahl gerade nicht im Kopf :>



tztztztz^^


jo schon^^ aba kotor 2 ist auch net schlecht^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. September 2009)

Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo schon^^ aba kotor 2 ist auch net schlecht^^


Pff, ne billige Kopie des grandiosen ersten Teils und dann auch so zerstückelt =/


----------



## Manoroth (29. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff, ne billige Kopie des grandiosen ersten Teils und dann auch so zerstückelt =/



wiso zerstückelt?


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso zerstückelt?


Weil Obsidian eigentlich für mehr für die Story geplant hat, aber in Zeitnot geriet. Daraufhin haben sie ein gutes fünftel einfach rausgeschmissen QQ


----------



## Manoroth (29. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil Obsidian eigentlich für mehr für die Story geplant hat, aber in Zeitnot geriet. Daraufhin haben sie ein gutes fünftel einfach rausgeschmissen QQ



ok? wusst ich net^^ aber ich finde es trotzdem kein schlechtes game.

es macht spass und auch story mässig ists gut


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ok? wusst ich net^^ aber ich finde es trotzdem kein schlechtes game.
> 
> es macht spass und auch story mässig ists gut


Wie gesagt, eine billige Kopie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (29. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, eine billige Kopie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bist auch ne kopie-.-


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du bist auch ne kopie-.-


Es ist nun mal so...
Die Story ist zu Teilen übernommen, ein paar andere Sachen eingebaut. Das Spiel kam einfach unfertig auf den Markt.


----------



## Manoroth (29. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist nun mal so...
> Die Story ist zu Teilen übernommen, ein paar andere Sachen eingebaut. Das Spiel kam einfach unfertig auf den Markt.



es ist aba auch nun mal so das es trotz allem n game ist das es sich zu kaufen lohnt^^


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> es ist aba auch nun mal so das es trotz allem n game ist das es sich zu kaufen lohnt^^


Lieber Teil I als Teil II kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (29. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lieber Teil I als Teil II kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



am besten gleich beide im doppelpack kaufen wie cih das gemacht hab^^

warn beide zusammen für 20 euro in einem packet^^


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> am besten gleich beide im doppelpack kaufen wie cih das gemacht hab^^
> 
> warn beide zusammen für 20 euro in einem packet^^


Ich hab Teil I zum Standardpreis gekauft =)


----------



## Manoroth (29. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab Teil I zum Standardpreis gekauft =)



tztztztztz^^


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tztztztztz^^


Habe ich bis heute nicht bereut


----------



## Tabuno (29. September 2009)

nimmue is back? http://my.buffed.de/user/511073


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nimmue is back? http://my.buffed.de/user/511073


old news r old


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nimmue is back? http://my.buffed.de/user/511073


Wer?


----------



## Tabuno (29. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> old news r old


ich wollts schreiben als sie einen post hatte, habs dann aber vergessen, tut mir leid. -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

OMG kennt einer von euch noch The Incredible Crashdummies?


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2009)

Nein, aber die Sendung "Bett" fand ich immer ganz toll =O


----------



## Tabuno (29. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer?


dracuns freundin


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2009)

Ich hab grad einen Kopf einer Crashdummie Action Figur in einer Kiste gefunden! ^^ Ich hatte sogar mal einen Plüsch Crashdummie^^


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> dracuns freundin


Kenn ich net oO



Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab grad einen Kopf einer Crashdummie Action Figur in einer Kiste gefunden! ^^ Ich hatte sogar mal einen Plüsch Crashdummie^^


SUCHTI!!!!!!!
Moment, ich dachte immer du hattest nen kirk-Plüschtier =O


----------



## Tabuno (29. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kenn ich net oO


doch die hatte ca 2k posts und hat sich löschen lassen.
edit: bin off gn8


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> doch die hatte ca 2k posts und hat sich löschen lassen.
> edit: bin off gn8


Kenn ich immer noch nicht... oO Brille, erklär mal, wer das war!


----------



## Edou (29. September 2009)

HIHO....und sag auch gleich wieder gute nacht ;P


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> HIHO....und sag auch gleich wieder gute nacht ;P



-- Jeff Hardy's preliminary hearing is tomorrow on charges of felony trafficking in opium; two counts of felony possession with intent to sell or deliver a Schedule III controlled substance; felony maintaining a dwelling to keep controlled substance; felony possession of cocaine; and misdemeanor possession of drug paraphernalia. 

Hat ein bissl länger gedauert mit jeff... mussten noch die Pillen zählen^^.

P.S. Gebs net in Google Übersetzer ein... kommt was mit Menschenhandel raus^^.


----------



## Crackmack (29. September 2009)

Hai


----------



## Skatero (29. September 2009)

So ich gehe schlafen, muss früh aufstehen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Kargaro (30. September 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai



Thunfischsalat

Keine Ahnung wieso, aber das ist das erste was mir dazu einfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. September 2009)

Ein fröhlicher Leif Erikssontag euch allen!


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

Nabend

Juhu alle Seiten von ibash gelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Juhu alle Seiten von ibash gelesen.
> 
> ...


Ich auch. Bloß nimmt die Qualität ab Seite 100 stark ab^^.


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich auch. Bloß nimmt die Qualität ab Seite 100 stark ab^^.


Ja ziemlich.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2009)

Es gibt da Qualität?


----------



## d3faultPlayer (30. September 2009)

ja, stimmt is ziemlich schade


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es gibt da Qualität?


Wir wissen, dass du sowas nicht als Qualität wertest. Und bist damit wohl ein Ausnahmefall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir wissen, dass du sowas nicht als Qualität wertest. Und bist damit wohl ein Ausnahmefall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö nö... aber alles was ich da lese ist entweder unlustig, dämlich, beides, irgendwie beleidigend oder von anderen Seiten kopiert (vielleicht mal die Namen geändert)... aber sonst... ja gut vielleicht gibts da ein paar Gute aber das wars auch...


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nö nö... aber alles was ich da lese ist entweder unlustig, dämlich, beides, irgendwie beleidigend


Und das ist der Witz an der Seite


----------



## tear_jerker (30. September 2009)

nach 138 e-mails vn swtor.com hab ich es endlich geschafft mich für die beta zu registrieren *freu*


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und das ist der Witz an der Seite



Ehm... ja... okay...


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nach 138 e-mails vn swtor.com hab ich es endlich geschafft mich für die beta zu registrieren *freu*


GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw:
Was ist das eigentlich für ne Flasche von Schiri im Bayern Spiel? Dieser Camoranesi bettelt doch gerade zu um die rote Karte, da kann er ihn den Wunsch auch gleich erfüllen. So ein unfairer Spieler oO


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nach 138 e-mails vn swtor.com hab ich es endlich geschafft mich für die beta zu registrieren *freu*


wtf? man kann sich anmelden?


----------



## Lillyan (30. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> GZ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sowas dachte ich mir auch, jep.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2009)

Login von swtor.com im arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

Beim Registrieren kommt ja die Frage, ob man es vorzeitigts testen möchte. Ist dies damit die Beta gemeint? Also muss man für die Beta 18 sein?


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2009)

Normalerweise ja, weil man die NDA unterschreiben muss ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Beim Registrieren kommt ja die Frage, ob man es vorzeitigts testen möchte. Ist dies damit die Beta gemeint? Also muss man für die Beta 18 sein?


Ja, aber das ist ja kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Lilly:
Joa, wenn der beim nächsten Foul nicht fliegt...


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, aber das ist ja kein Problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil sie es sowieso nicht überprüfen?


----------



## Noxiel (30. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Login von swtor.com im arsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sabbel nit, gieve lieber mal den Link plx 

*cool, ich beherrsche die Sprache der Jugend*


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil sie es sowieso nicht überprüfen?


Jep, war bei allen betas bisher so...


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sabbel nit, gieve lieber mal den Link plx
> 
> *cool, ich beherrsche die Sprache der Jugend*



http://www.swtor.com 

O_o


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sabbel nit, gieve lieber mal den Link plx
> 
> *cool, ich beherrsche die Sprache der Jugend*


http://swtor.com/news/news-article/20090929_001
Und gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (30. September 2009)

Razyl vs. Selor Kiith 1:0

P.S.: Danke!


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Razyl vs. Selor Kiith 1:0
> 
> P.S.: Danke!


Ist doch immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und np


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

Uff ich kann mich nichtmal registrieren. :S Kommen immer Fehlermeldungen. -.-


----------



## Noxiel (30. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Uff ich kann mich nichtmal registrieren. :S Kommen immer Fehlermeldungen. -.-



Ai Schnuggele, mir gehts ach net onders


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Razyl vs. Selor Kiith 1:0
> 
> P.S.: Danke!



Was fürn Quark?


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ai Schnuggele, mir gehts ach net onders


Hast du mein Post verändert?


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ai Schnuggele, mir gehts ach net onders


Hast du was getrunken Noxiel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (30. September 2009)

Niemals, aber irgendwie gehts bei mir nicht weiter.


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

Ich habe wirklich ein ":S" nicht ein "-.-" gemacht. Hmmm.

Hoffentlich gehts bald wieder.


----------



## Noxiel (30. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe wirklich ein ":S" nicht ein "-.-" gemacht. Hmmm.
> 
> Hoffentlich gehts bald wieder.



Ik zweer het, ik heb niets veranderd


----------



## HamsaFighter (30. September 2009)

Abend,


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

omg...

Jetzt fällt mir auf, dass ich beides gemacht habe. Jetz schäme ich mich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (30. September 2009)

@Skatero

Und was? Zu Recht!


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> @Skatero
> 
> Und was? Zu Recht!


Sorry.
Bei mir geht es übrigens wieder.

E: Hmm die Systemanalyse geht verdächtig lange.


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2009)

Zum Glück hab ich es gleich sofort geschafft mich anzumelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich es gleich sofort geschafft mich anzumelden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bekommt man schon ein Code?


----------



## HamsaFighter (30. September 2009)

Hier die Superfrage:

- Was für eine Zahl ist zwischen der 2 und 4

Beanworten Sie nur diese Frage und Sie erhalten 100€!!!!





(4.000.000€ pro Sek/Min)


----------



## tear_jerker (30. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich es gleich sofort geschafft mich anzumelden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hat dir zummindest einiges an stress erspart, hät ich mal auch machen sollen und mich nicht fragen sollen ob die da unchristliche dinge mit meinen daten machen^^


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> hat dir zummindest einiges an stress erspart, hät ich mal auch machen sollen und mich nicht fragen sollen ob die da unchristliche dinge mit meinen daten machen^^


Bist du schon sicher in der Beta oder nur angemeldet?


----------



## Noxiel (30. September 2009)

Ich komme garnicht erst zur Systemabfrage, welchen browser nimmst du? Diesen unsäglichen Fuchs? Mit IE und Opera scheints nicht zu gehen.


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich komme garnicht erst zur Systemabfrage, welchen browser nimmst du? Diesen unsäglichen Fuchs? Mit IE und Opera scheints nicht zu gehen.


Du darfst kein Kreuz bei dem machen, ob du Bekanntmachungen von Lucas Arts willst. Dann ging es bei mir.


----------



## HamsaFighter (30. September 2009)

HamsaFighter schrieb:


> Hier die Superfrage:
> 
> - Was für eine Zahl ist zwischen der 2 und 4
> 
> ...



hab telefonnummer vergessen anzugeben


0000/0000000 

RUFEN SIE JETZT AN


----------



## tear_jerker (30. September 2009)

angemeldet, wenn man eingeladen wird, dann bekommt man noch eine e-mail. so wie es aussieht werden wohl recht viele in den genuss kommen da bei den verschiedenen testläufen neue tester genommen werden und nur besonders produktive tester aus dem vorherigen testphasen werden übernommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber keine panik laut support ist die anmeldezeit egal für die beta, es werden alle gleich betrachtet

edit: für die ersten hundert mails nahm ich den feurigen, hab dann kurz mit chrome probiert und mit dem kam ich nach dem zweiten versuch dann zum systemscan. der funzt aber nicht mit chrome  <.< aber wenn man soweit gekommen ist kann man den scan dann noch später über sein benutzerkonto machen, habd as mit dem feurigen wieder nachgeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ...


Du hast also auch noch über 100 EMail Adressen?


----------



## Noxiel (30. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du darfst kein Kreuz bei dem machen, ob du Bekanntmachungen von Lucas Arts willst. Dann ging es bei mir.



Da bin ich schon vorbei, ich lande immer in dem Fenster wo du noch persönliche Daten eintragen musst. Vorname, Name, PLZ etc pp, und wenn ich dann auf "Weiter" klicke, lande ich wieder am bei der selben Maske, achja und ich bekomme eine Mail im Postfach, das mein Konto aktualisiert wurde.


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da bin ich schon vorbei, ich lande immer in dem Fenster wo du noch persönliche Daten eintragen musst. Vorname, Name, PLZ etc pp, und wenn ich dann auf "Weiter" klicke, lande ich wieder am bei der selben Maske, achja und ich bekomme eine Mail im Postfach, das mein Konto aktualisiert wurde.


Naja zu den persönlichen Daten bin ich da auch schon gekommen und danach wurde mir gesagt, es fehle noch Benutzername usw.
Als ich das Kreuz weggemacht habe, ging es dann zur Systemanalyse. Die leider abgestürzt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast also auch noch über 100 EMail Adressen?


hehe nein, aber der frage nach denke ich das du noch nicht in dein postfach geguckt hast^^


----------



## HamsaFighter (30. September 2009)

Über was redet Ihr O.o


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2009)

> Die Testphase, so schreibt uns Electronic Arts, ist ein fortlaufender Prozess  und die Plätze sind limitiert, eine frühe Registrierung verbessert die Chancen zur Teilnahme.


!


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> hehe nein, aber der frage nach denke ich das du noch nicht in dein postfach geguckt hast^^


Nein.^^
Man auf dem PC vom Kollegen geht es, aber ich will doch nicht sein System bei der Analyse habe. Ich weiss nichtmal ob das reicht. -.-

Edit:
@tear_jerker: Also kann man mit einer E-Mail Adresse mehrere Accounts machen?


----------



## HamsaFighter (30. September 2009)

-.-#


----------



## tear_jerker (30. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> !





> "Please note that we will not be choosing testers based on what order they have signed up. Your patience during this process is greatly appreciated. "


----------



## Noxiel (30. September 2009)

Wahrscheinlich sind die Server einfach überlastet. Egal was ich mache, jetzt ballert er mich mit der meldung zu, dass ich den Nutzungsbedingen zustimmen soll. Verrückt...ach je


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2009)

Ja gut, dass steht bei allen Betas dabei... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw:


----------



## tear_jerker (30. September 2009)

wobei ich bioware das aber auch glaube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

Man FF bleibt immer stehen und IE stürzt während der Systemanalyse ab.
Jetzt teste ich mal Chrome.


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wobei ich bioware das aber auch glaube
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist ja nicht nur Bioware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde sowieso, mit welchen Mitteln auch immer, in die Beta kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

Na toll.


> Für die Systemanalyse wird das Betriebssystem Windows und entweder Firefox 3.0 oder Internet Explorer 7 oder eine aktuellere Version benötigt. Bitte diese Seite mit einem dieser Browser aufrufen, um die Analyse abzuschließen und die Tester-Bewerbung fortzusetzen.


Chrome geht auch nicht.

Edit: Irgendwie kommt mir Chrome viel schneller als FF vor.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. September 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Edit: Irgendwie kommt mir Chrome viel schneller als FF vor.


kann ich nur bestätigen. aber für seiten wo ich daten eingebe benutz ich trotzdem lieber den firefox. schließlich ist chrome ein zögling der datenkrake ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2009)

So, ich leg mich dann mal schlafen. Nacht =) 
SW:TOR Beta ich komme mwhahah


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

tear_jerker, kannst du mir diese Fragen noch beantworten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Skatero schrieb:


> Bist du schon sicher in der Beta oder nur angemeldet?





Skatero schrieb:


> Also kann man mit einer E-Mail Adresse mehrere Accounts machen?




Gn8 Razyl


----------



## tear_jerker (30. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> angemeldet, wenn man eingeladen wird, dann bekommt man noch eine e-mail. so wie es aussieht werden wohl recht viele in den genuss kommen da bei den verschiedenen testläufen neue tester genommen werden und nur besonders produktive tester aus dem vorherigen testphasen werden übernommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ok das kam als antwort vielelicht etwas schwammig^^ momentan ist nur die anmeldung. sofern man ausgewählt wird, bekommst du eine e-mail(die ich noch nicht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

wegen dem anderen: sorry hatte das edit nicht mehr gesehen
also ich hab auf meiner e-mail nur einen account, aber für jede missgeschlagene registrierung für die beta hat man mir eine e-mail geschickt, deswegen hatte ich so viele^^


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ok das kam als antwort vielelicht etwas schwammig^^ momentan ist nur die anmeldung. sofern man ausgewählt wird, bekommst du eine e-mail(die ich noch nicht habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Achso.
Also ich habe noch kein E-Mail bekommen, vielleicht haben sie das behoben.


----------



## Bloodletting (30. September 2009)

Testet mal SpeedMyFox, oder Speedupmyfox ... irgendwie sowas.
Der Geschwindigkeitsschub von Firefox ist deutlich merkbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (30. September 2009)

Hier is es ja: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SqFe_tPfmA...player_embedded


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2009)

Jetzt ist die Seite offline. Hoffentlich gehts danach.


----------



## Kargaro (1. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Testet mal SpeedMyFox, oder Speedupmyfox ... irgendwie sowas.
> Der Geschwindigkeitsschub von Firefox ist deutlich merkbar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei mir hätte es keine Wirkung, weil Firefox bei mir bereits das volle Potenzial meiner (Crap-)Leitung benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (1. Oktober 2009)

opera 10 mit Turbo benutzen

dann flutscht die Leitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Oktober 2009)

Endlich! Ich habe es geschafft^^. Ich bin nun auch angemeldet.


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Du hast die Anmeldung als Spieltester für Star Wars: The Old Republic abgeschlossen. Klicke unten, um deine Informationen zu aktualisieren.


Eine E-Mail habe ich aber nicht bekommen. Was steht denn da drin?

So erschöpft vom Testen, gehe ich nun offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Bloodletting (1. Oktober 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Bei mir hätte es keine Wirkung, weil Firefox bei mir bereits das volle Potenzial meiner (Crap-)Leitung benutzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht dabei nicht um die Leitung, sondern das Programm wird schneller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich begrüße euch und das Herbstkind, den Oktober  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

So, wer von euch hat meinen Blog kaputt gemacht?


----------



## Noxiel (1. Oktober 2009)

Scheiss Bioware *grummel*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, wer von euch hat meinen Blog kaputt gemacht?


Heute bei Galileo:
Wie entsteht ein kaputter Blog? Was ist ein kaputter Blog? Kann MacGyver daraus eine funktionstüchtige Waffe bauen?
Und direkt im Anschluss Galileo Mystery: Stecken die Attentäter des 11. Septembers hinter einem kaputten Blog? Oder stecken die Illuminaten dahinter?


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Scheiss Bioware *grummel*


Bioware ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

abend ^^


----------



## Edou (1. Oktober 2009)

hiho


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Oktober 2009)

..../..//-.../.-../.-/-../.


----------



## Edou (1. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> ..../..//-.../.-../.-/-../.


ich dich auch


----------



## Noxiel (1. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bioware ist toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht wenn mich das Gesocks von der Beta Anmeldung fernhält. -_-*


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend.


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nicht wenn mich das Gesocks von der Beta Anmeldung fernhält. -_-*


Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benji9 schrieb:


> Guten Abend.


Abend Benji


----------



## Noxiel (1. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal ein Paar Fakten: 

1. Du bist im Internet 

2. Du bist bei www.buffed.de

3. Du liest grad 

5. Du hast nicht bemerkt das 4. fehlt.. 

6. Du kontrollierst es grade... 

7. Du lachst 

und noch was... 

Es gibt genau 6 Wahrheiten 
in deinem Leben: 

1. Du kannst nicht alle deine Zähne 
mit deiner Zunge berühren!!! 

2. Du bist ein Idiot, weil du Wahrheit 1. 
auf die Probe gestellt hast. 

3. Wahrheit 1 ist eine Lüge. 

4. Jetzt lächelst du, 
weil du ein Idiot bist  

5. Du wirst das bald an einen anderen 
Idioten schicken. 

6. Du lächelst immer noch, 
weil du dich freust, 
dass der nächste genauso blöd sein wird, 
wie DU


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

War nichts Noxiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Oje, kann mir wer sagen wo Scracher ist )=


----------



## Skatero (1. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Oje, kann mir wer sagen wo Scracher ist )=


Weg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

Er ist weg... für immer und Ewig


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er ist weg... für immer und Ewig



Konntest du dich mal wieder nicht Beherrschen? -...-^^


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2009)

Wat is mit schrcrascher?


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Konntest du dich mal wieder nicht Beherrschen? -...-^^


Was denn? oO Ist nun mal die Wahrheit


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2009)

Scrätcher wr wütend auf Zam und jezz is er gelöscht... so ungefähr^^


Soll ich weiter ausholen?


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2009)

1. Du bist im Internet 

2. Du bist bei www.buffed.de

3. Du liest grad 

5. Du hast nicht bemerkt das 4. fehlt.. 

6. Du kontrollierst es grade... 

7. Du lachst 

und noch was... 

Es gibt genau 6 Wahrheiten 
in deinem Leben: 

1. Du kannst nicht alle deine Zähne 
mit deiner Zunge berühren!!! 

2. Du bist ein Idiot, weil du Wahrheit 1. 
auf die Probe gestellt hast. 

3. Wahrheit 1 ist eine Lüge. 

4. Jetzt lächelst du, 
weil du ein Idiot bist 

5. Du wirst das bald an einen anderen 
Idioten schicken. 

6. Du lächelst immer noch, 
weil du dich freust, 
dass der nächste genauso blöd sein wird, 
wie DU




Blade für dich ich hab irgendwie den bedarf das an nen idioten zu schicken


----------



## dragon1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Trauerminute einleg*
Wenn du dass liest, denk daran, wir werden dich vermissen )=


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Scrätcher wr wütend auf Zam und jezz is er gelöscht... so ungefähr^^
> 
> 
> Soll ich weiter ausholen?




erzähl


----------



## Skatero (1. Oktober 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Scrätcher wr wütend auf Zam und jezz is er gelöscht... so ungefähr^^
> 
> 
> Soll ich weiter ausholen?


hmmm?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Blade für dich ich hab irgendwie den bedarf das an nen idioten zu schicken




Bist sicher drauf rein gefallen Auf den Mist Bin ich noch nie Drauf reingefallen ^^


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2009)

Also, ich habs auch erst erfahren, als ich Corrado ne Pm geschickt habe, warum usnere gruppe geschlossen wurde und Scrätcher wech ist.

Ich denke ich kann dir die Antwort per PM schicken.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Mir auch, glaub ich^^
Bidde.

Achja, ihr habt Scratcher gebannt, ihr verdammten...ach ihr wisst wie das weitergeht.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2009)

jo mach ma


----------



## Skatero (1. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mir auch, glaub ich^^
> Bidde.
> 
> Achja, ihr habt Scratcher gebannt, ihr verdammten...ach ihr wisst wie das weitergeht.


Ein Bann hat aber auch seinen Grund.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> jo mach ma




Du Stinke Twinke Olle Blöde xD


----------



## dragon1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Du hast ihn sowieso nie gemocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2009)

und wo zum teufel is mein sig bild?!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> und wo zum teufel is mein sig bild?!



das Hab ich ins Klo geschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub nicht, dass es gut ist, wenn ich die Pn hier hineinposte. Ich tus mal nicht.
Dragon1: Du hast ne PN.

Blick selbst noch nicht gaaanz durch.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Oktober 2009)

mhmm.... eigenartig...


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2009)

mir auch du


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

Ist doch egal warum er weg ist oO


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2009)

++++Blog hat derzeit mit einigen Problemen zu kämpfen++++
pwnd


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> mir auch du




Über was zur Hölle Redet ihr???

Kennt Ihr Drag me to hell Schon Am Anfang oder vor den Sommer Ferien gesehen aber Heute mit Bester freundin Geschaut ich musst Mich echt Zurückhalten Nicht in einem lach Krampf Zu enden ^^


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2009)

kleiner Tipp: Wenn irh aufmerksam seid, merkt ihr, dass:

-Scrätcher nicht mehr ist
- Die "Über mich", der my.buffed-Profile von "Corrado" und "11Raiden" nix mehr steht
- Die Gruppe "Club der lebenden Philosophen" nicht mehr existiert"
- Ich, 11 raiden, Corrado , vllt auch dragon 1 von Zam und Lillyan ausgecheckt wurden... hab ihr Profil gesehn unter "Wer auf eurem Profil war"


----------



## Noxiel (1. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ein Bann hat aber auch seinen Grund.



Den aber nur der betroffene User und der Admin/Mod kennt.



Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, dass es gut ist, wenn ich die Pn hier hineinposte. Ich tus mal nicht.



Taucht hier eine PN auf, kreist die Axt meine Herren. Solche Dinge gehören nicht in den öffentlichen Bereich, vorallem dann, wenn deren Inhalt allein aus Mutmaßungen und Überlegungen besteht.


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ++++Blog hat derzeit mit einigen Problemen zu kämpfen++++
> pwnd


Und was nun?



Benji9 schrieb:


> kleiner Tipp: Wenn irh aufmerksam seid, merkt ihr, dass:
> 
> -Scrätcher nicht mehr ist
> - Die "Über mich", der my.buffed-Profile von "Corrado" und "11Raiden" nix mehr steht
> ...


Also so langsam greift auch bei dir die Paranoia oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

hallo Blade wirst du auch so Ignoriert???

ja aber total Du etwa auch???

ja leider =( 

Sind Voll Fies oder

Jopp aber sowas von 100pro


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

Blade besitzt schizophrenie =O


----------



## dragon1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hmmm, ich seh keinen grund mehr mich auf dem Forum aufzuhalten, die diskussionen waren mein Ziel, und nun ist es nicht mehr da... 
Ich bin sehr sehr angefressen, und finde das Zam, der grosse und almaechtige seine Macht unrecht eingesetzt hat.
In einer Privaten gruppe kann man keinesfalls von Abwerbung sprechen, und wenn man ueber Religin in einer Geschlossenen gruppe redet, seh ich da KEIN potenzial fuer Flame.
Ich will die Arbeit der Mods nicht kleinschreiben, aber an manchen stellen denk ich mir grenzt es an Paranoida, die angst das eine Diskussion entarten KOENNTE.
Und machtmissbrauch. Nicht als Weltuntegangsprophezeiung gemeint, aber das kotzt mich an.


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2009)

let's go hertha, let's go!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Blade besitzt schizophrenie =O




gar nicht

Odoch das tust du


Sei doch still

NIE IM LEBEN


----------



## Sausage (1. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend die Damen


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich seh keinen grund mehr mich auf dem Forum aufzuhalten, die diskussionen waren mein Ziel, und nun ist es nicht mehr da...
> Ich bin sehr sehr angefressen, und finde das Zam, der grosse und almaechtige seine Macht unrecht eingesetzt hat.
> In einer Privaten gruppe kann man keinesfalls von Abwerbung sprechen, und wenn man ueber Religin in einer Geschlossenen gruppe redet, seh ich da KEIN potenzial fuer Flame.
> Ich will die Arbeit der Mods nicht kleinschreiben, aber an manchen stellen denk ich mir grenzt es an Paranoida, die angst das eine Diskussion entarten KOENNTE.
> Und machtmissbrauch. Nicht als Weltuntegangsprophezeiung gemeint, aber das kotzt mich an.


Ob Flame oder nicht, Fakt ist: Solche Themen sind auf buffed.de nicht gestattet. Und Zam setzt seine "macht" nicht zu unrecht ein, sondern hat gehandelt: Nettiquettenverstoß => Strafe
Und was Ihr in diesem "Ich bin Ich" Thread gestartet hab, war auch nicht gerade eine erst liga reife Leistung


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Hertha Gooooooooooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

Haha, Hertha liegt ja wieder zurück xD
Das wird nichts mehr mit der alten Dame =)


----------



## dragon1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ob Flame oder nicht, Fakt ist: Solche Themen sind auf buffed.de nicht gestattet. Und Zam setzt seine "macht" nicht zu unrecht ein, sondern hat gehandelt: Nettiquettenverstoß => Strafe
> Und was Ihr in diesem "Ich bin Ich" Thread gestartet hab, war auch nicht gerade eine erst liga reife Leistung


Das war kein Thread sondern eine Diskussion in einer nicht oeffentlichen gruppe! Damit konnte KEINER beleidigt, provoziert usw werden!


----------



## Sausage (1. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hertha Gooooooooooo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wah.. Hertha.. naja, gut für Deutschland! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha, Hertha liegt ja wieder zurück xD
> Das wird nichts mehr mit der alten Dame =)


och schlägt sich doch ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2009)

not 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aja die schweiz hat das beste eishockey team der welt \o/


----------



## Skatero (1. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Den aber nur der betroffene User und der Admin/Mod kennt.


Ich wollte den Grund nicht wissen, sondern wollte damit sagen, dass er es wahrscheinlich verdient hat.

Und jetzt Themenwechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : Hattet ihr alle einen schönen Tag?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha, Hertha liegt ja wieder zurück xD
> Das wird nichts mehr mit der alten Dame =)



Sei still

Sei Still

Oh sind wir uns mal einig ja???

Wies aussieht schon :O


----------



## dragon1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Damit kommen wir wieder zurueck, denn wegen dieser ereignisse: NEIN


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> not
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ÄHHHH Ich Glaube nicht Tim


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Das war kein Thread sondern eine Diskussion in einer nicht oeffentlichen gruppe! Damit konnte KEINER beleidigt, provoziert usw werden!


Ach, da kann keiner von euch dreien den anderen beleidigen? Ist ja ein Ding... 



Tabuno schrieb:


> och schlägt sich doch ganz gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Liegt trotzdem zurück...



Skatero schrieb:


> Und jetzt Themenwechsel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Liegt trotzdem zurück...


ja zweite liga wir kommen und bin mal gespannt wer trainer wird.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2009)

mh jo


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja zweite liga wir kommen und bin mal gespannt wer trainer wird.



war doch nurn Ekliger Glücks treffer =(


----------



## Skatero (1. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein


Und wieso nicht?


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> war doch nurn Ekliger Glücks treffer =(


ja wirklich ein torschuss und dann noch abgefälscht. -.-


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja zweite liga wir kommen und bin mal gespannt wer trainer wird.



die haben den favre gefeuert?


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2009)

Eigendlich gehts mir gut. Bis auf die ganze sache mit Buffed.de. Ich frage mich,w arum diese Rubrik eigendlich "Gott & die Welt heisst". Wenn man nicht über Gott diskutieren darf.
Es sollte lieber "Die Welt" heissen. -.-

Jaaa, ich bin ziemlich angepisst.


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja zweite liga wir kommen und bin mal gespannt wer trainer wird.


Und Union steigt auf. Dann ist die richtige Berliner Mannschaft, da wo sie hingehört =)



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> war doch nurn Ekliger Glücks treffer =(


Treffer ist Treffer



Skatero schrieb:


> Und wieso nicht?


Blog Kaputt, Risen Demo musste 2 mal geladen werden... *würg*


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> die haben den favre gefeuert?


jo!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja wirklich ein torschuss und dann noch abgefälscht. -.-



ja =(


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und Union steigt auf. Dann ist die richtige Berliner Mannschaft, da wo sie hingehört =)


beurks union...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Eigendlich gehts mir gut. Bis auf die ganze sache mit Buffed.de. Ich frage mich,w arum diese Rubrik eigendlich "Gott & die Welt heisst". Wenn man nicht über Gott diskutieren darf.
> Es sollte lieber "Die Welt" heissen. -.-
> 
> Jaaa, ich bin ziemlich angepisst.


"Gott und die Welt" steht mittlerweile für "Allgemeine Sachen", nicht zwingend immer bezogen auf Religion, die sowieso hier nichts zu suchen hat. Besonders in so einem Forum wie diesem, wo schnell mal 12-jährige austicken und die nächst beste Religion beleidigen.


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2009)

Fürchte dich nich den ich bin bei dir hab keine angst den ich bin dein gott
ich mache dich stark ich helfe dir beschütze dich in meiner siegreichen hand 
jesaja 41.10


den spruch habe ich heute gelernt


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> beurks union...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die besser da stehen als die Hertha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das als AUFSTEIGER


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2009)

Ja,ja ich weiss schon Razyl. Ich bin einfach angenerft...

übrigens. Corrado ujnd 11Raiden werdet ihr soschnell nicht mehr wiedersehn.


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Fürchte dich nich den ich bin bei dir hab keine angst den ich bin dein gott
> ich mache dich stark ich helfe dir beschütze dich in meiner siegreichen hand
> jesaja 41.10
> 
> ...


Ahja... du machst Religion?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Gott und die Welt" steht mittlerweile für "Allgemeine Sachen", nicht zwingend immer bezogen auf Religion, die sowieso hier nichts zu suchen hat. Besonders in so einem Forum wie diesem, wo schnell mal 12-jährige austicken und die nächst beste Religion beleidigen.



Wer tickt den hier aus?

NA DU

Ich Oder wer

JA DUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Niemals was Hältst du von mir? =<

Nicht Sehr Viel


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2009)

ähhm ja wat dagegen?


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die besser da stehen als die Hertha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kann man nicht ändern, aber naja trotzdem muss ich sagen hätt nichts dagegen das sie aufsteigen aber was nicht heißt das ich für sie bin..


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ähhm ja wat dagegen?



worum gehts egal JA DAGEGEN

O_o

Wat schaust so blöde?

Lass mich doch blablabla


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ja,ja ich weiss schon Razyl. Ich bin einfach angenerft...
> 
> übrigens. Corrado ujnd 11Raiden werdet ihr soschnell nicht mehr wiedersehn.


Kennt die wer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Crackmack schrieb:


> ähhm ja wat dagegen?


Nein, ich wollte nur nachfragen? Schon mal daran gedacht?



Tabuno schrieb:


> kann man nicht ändern, aber naja trotzdem muss ich sagen hätt nichts dagegen das sie aufsteigen aber was nicht heißt das ich für sie bin..


Die steigen auf und Hertha ab.... dann passt es


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die steigen auf und Hertha ab.... dann passt es


Relegationsspiel: Hertha : Union...
und dann gewinnt hertha und die fans haben sich noch mehr lieb als sie sich schon lieb haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Relegationsspiel: Hertha : Union...
> und dann gewinnt hertha und die fans haben sich noch mehr lieb als sie sich schon lieb haben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich würd mich eher schämen als Hertha...


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, ich wollte nur nachfragen? Schon mal daran gedacht?


ich wollte ja auch nur anchfragen ob du was dagegen hast? schon mal daran gedacht?


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich würd mich eher schämen als Hertha...


grund?


----------



## Skatero (1. Oktober 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Eigendlich gehts mir gut. Bis auf die ganze sache mit Buffed.de. Ich frage mich,w arum diese Rubrik eigendlich "Gott & die Welt heisst". Wenn man nicht über Gott diskutieren darf.
> Es sollte lieber "Die Welt" heissen. -.-
> 
> Jaaa, ich bin ziemlich angepisst.


Schreib eine Beschwerde oder so. Hier bringt es dir wahrscheinlich nicht viel.



Razyl schrieb:


> Blog Kaputt, Risen Demo musste 2 mal geladen werden... *würg*


Was genau ist denn beim Blog kaputt? 
Risen... Ich glaub ich lad mir die Demo auch mal.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

gnäh Bitte Erläutert Mir das thema >_>


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich wollte ja auch nur anchfragen ob du was dagegen hast? schon mal daran gedacht?


Dann würdest du nicht so doof die Frage stellen....




Tabuno schrieb:


> grund?


Ein Team, dass im Vorjahr in den UEFA-Cup geschafft hat, mehrmals Tabellenerster war und dann so ein Absturz :X


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn beim Blog kaputt?
> Risen... Ich glaub ich lad mir die Demo auch mal.


Drück auf den Link und du wirst es sehen...
irgendwie ist da ein Werbe-Ad, was da nicht hin passt, zudem ich nicht mal Werbung auf meinen Blog ansonsten habe... wahrscheinlich ist da ein Fehler irgendwo... muss ich am WE wohl neu aufsetzen


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein Team, dass im Vorjahr in den UEFA-Cup geschafft hat, mehrmals Tabellenerster war und dann so ein Absturz :X


kein wunder wenn man nur mit nonames spielen will...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Okay Rede ich halt wieder mit Blade

ich will aber nicht mit dir reden

WIESO das den jetzt

Du bist doof

Ah danke gleichfalls Herr ich motze gerne

ÖHm Bitte Bitte nix zu danken


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kein wunder wenn man nur mit nonames spielen will...


Pantelic und Simunic waren auch nonames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pantelic und Simunic waren auch nonames
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber gute nonames  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aber gute nonames
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Simunic war eh viel zu teuer...
Lucio > Simunic


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Simunic war eh viel zu teuer...
> Lucio > Simunic


ja was ist eig mit lucio frag ich mich grad...


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2009)

Hey Blade, wie war dein Tag, und das deines Kollegen im Koppe?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Krasse sache schreibe ich unsichtbar

NE NUR  SCHEISSE 

Ruhe da oben

NIEMALS!!!!


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja was ist eig mit lucio frag ich mich grad...


Der ist doch nun bei Inter gelandet... für 8 Millionen -.-
Naja egal, ich bin off nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der ist doch nun bei Inter gelandet... für 8 Millionen -.-
> Naja egal, ich bin off nacht



Gute nacht

nacht

Hah ich habs Zuerst Gesagt 

na und BÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der ist doch nun bei Inter gelandet... für 8 Millionen -.-
> Naja egal, ich bin off nacht


ahja :O, gn8.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

OH my God Ein Lillyan Beobachtet uns 

Oh nein Hoffentlich merkt sie nichts

pssst sei doch endlich still

nein sei du doch still


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2009)

Blade? Hallo Blade? Huuuhuuu! Ich red mit dir!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Blade? Hallo Blade? Huuuhuuu! Ich red mit dir!



JA?

JA?

Sei still ich heiß blade 

=< ich auch


----------



## Skatero (1. Oktober 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Blade? Hallo Blade? Huuuhuuu! Ich red mit dir!


Zuerst meckert er, dass er ignoriert wird und dann ignoriert er andere Leute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab dir ne frage gestellt! Hattest du und dein Kollege im Koppe einen schönen tag?


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Oktober 2009)

/me legt mal kleine Reiszwecken und Glöckchen aus, nur für den Fall das ein Mod vorbeikommt...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

wie mein tag war 

Und meiner 

Meiner war Gut nur 2 Blöcke schule wie jeden donnerstag

JUPP


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2009)

Vergiss den Knoblauch nicht ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Meiner war Gut nur 2 Blöcke schule wie jeden donnerstag


Verdammt. Ich hatte den ganzen Tag gedacht, dass es schon Freitag ist. -.-


----------



## Lillyan (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte Knoblauchhähnchen... das hält mich net fern :>


----------



## Noxiel (1. Oktober 2009)

Nicht als ob wir schon längst da wären.....


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich hatte Knoblauchhähnchen... das hält mich net fern :>






Noxiel schrieb:


> Nicht als ob wir schon längst da wären.....



RENNT UM EUER LEBEN!


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2009)

O.o Die Mod-Armee kommt! Die Apokalypse ist NAAAAH! Rennt um euer Leben!
WuaaaaaaaaaaaaaH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2009)

-Spiele-Titel-

BUFFED.DE! Die Eroberung des Foren-Weltraums!

und

BUFFED.DE 2! Die Rückkehr der Mod-Armee


Edit: Nunja... irgendwie schreibt niemand, obwohl immernoch umdie 5 Personen hier rumgeistern oO. Habt ihr nix zu sagen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Oktober 2009)

<- Hat grad DVDs bestellt


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2009)

doch ich geh jetzt off und schau wie hertha die gefühlte 10te niederlage hintereinander kassiert. -.- n8


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Verloren Aber der schiri Hat doch auch ein schaden oder? Echt wie kann man .... Toll jetzt habe ich mich wieder total aufgeregt ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich hatte Knoblauchhähnchen... das hält mich net fern :>



Du weist aber schon das dein Ava Brennt? ^^


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2009)

Wo ist deine 2. Stimme?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wo ist deine 2. Stimme?



Psst sei still die schläft .....

Na was geht 


NA TOLL GEMACHT -.-


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2009)

"Schlafe mein Baby, schlafe schnell ein..." *sing*


----------



## Skatero (1. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Psst sei still die schläft .....
> 
> Na was geht
> 
> ...


Willst du die 2. Stimme nicht färben?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> "Schlafe mein Baby, schlafe schnell ein..." *sing*



Egal ich geh jetzt schlafen 

ME2

Wünsche euch allen eine gute nacht Schlaft gut 

jaja nacht Los komm ich will ins bett


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2009)

braves blade


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> braves blade



Sei Still 

Genau SEI STILL *GRRRR*


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht, Blade. Schlaf gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht

oO wat, wer bist du denn?


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2009)

pöses blade vor die tür!


----------



## Kargaro (1. Oktober 2009)

Ok, wieviele der Anwesenden haben eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit?

Ich!

Ich auch!

Ruhe blaue Stimme, du hast gar keine gespaltene Persönlichkeit!


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab nur eine... eine besonders böse, hinterhältige, dunkle und abartige Persönlichkeit aber immerhin...


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin ma weg...
Und nein ich hab keine zweite Persönlichkeit

hast du doch

ach kackn


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seid seltsam....


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ihr seid seltsam....



Sagt jemand mit einer brennenden Katze als Ava...


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sagt jemand mit einer brennenden Katze als Ava...


Erzähl doch net sowas :>


----------



## Kargaro (2. Oktober 2009)

Eine weinende Katze ist fast genau so seltsam... sind dir die glücklichen Katzen ausgegangen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. Oktober 2009)

Das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre ein guter Katzenavatar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Erzähl doch net sowas :>



Wenn du mir sagst woher du die hast, dann seie dir verziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh offline.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (2. Oktober 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> diese Buchstaben sehen Pervers aus...
> 
> warum reiben die sich >_<


Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sagt jemand mit einer brennenden Katze als Ava...


Da sagt Du was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles wird gut! ^^


----------



## 11Raiden (2. Oktober 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Eigendlich gehts mir gut. Bis auf die ganze sache mit Buffed.de. Ich frage mich,w arum diese Rubrik eigendlich "Gott & die Welt heisst". Wenn man nicht über Gott diskutieren darf.
> Es sollte lieber "Die Welt" heissen. -.-
> Jaaa, ich bin ziemlich angepisst.


Seh ich auch so. ^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (2. Oktober 2009)

*hust* 





> Posten nur zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr MEZ erlaubt


----------



## 11Raiden (2. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Taucht hier eine PN auf, kreist die Axt meine Herren. Solche Dinge gehören nicht in den öffentlichen Bereich, vorallem dann, wenn deren Inhalt allein aus Mutmaßungen und Überlegungen besteht.


Ich würde mal behaupten das vieles von den MOds auch in Richtung Mutmaßungen geht. ^^ oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2009)

Wahnsinn, ich wußte gar nicht, dass der Nachtschwärmer nun ganztags Schreibzone ist...



Benji9 schrieb:


> Ja,ja ich weiss schon Razyl. Ich bin einfach angenerft...
> 
> übrigens. [entfernt, um Missverständisse zu vermeiden] ujnd 11Raiden werdet ihr soschnell nicht mehr wiedersehn.


11raiden wohl doch schneller als gedacht (in diesem Thread) :>


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2009)

Hm... 6 nach 9 und keiner mosert, weil der Thread zu ist?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (2. Oktober 2009)

/flame :>

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm... 6 nach 9 und keiner mosert, weil der Thread zu ist?


*mit dem finger auf lillyan zeig*
wenn das nochma passiert, dann hat hier aber der ar... kirmes!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

moin O_o 

ich hab gelesen raiden scratcher sind weg und dragon1will auch gehen O_o da is man 3 tage nich da und schon gehen die hälfte der leute weg =O


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Ächz - neuer Blog online wuhu \o/
Ich hoffe diesmal gelangt kein Werbe-Ad auf meine Seite -.-


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2009)

Wenn sich alle an die Öffnungszeiten halten passiert des nimmer, keine Sorge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich frag jetzt mal nicht warum Scrätcher weg ist, da Lilly das bestimmt nicht will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn sich alle an die Öffnungszeiten halten passiert des nimmer, keine Sorge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


:>

btw




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. Oktober 2009)

Nabend



Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn sich alle an die Öffnungszeiten halten passiert des nimmer, keine Sorge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn er sowieso geht, muss er sich ja auch nicht mehr an die Regeln halten, dachte er wohl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich frag jetzt mal nicht warum Scrätcher weg ist, da Lilly das bestimmt nicht will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist doch egal was die Frau Lilly will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem bei solche Diskussionen ist, dass es oft zu "Mißinterpretationen" kommt. Jemand, der beispielsweise verwarnt wurde (wobei ich nicht andeuten will, dass eine der Personen verwarnt wurde) hat oftmals eine ganz andere Sichtweise als der Moderator. So etwas öffentlich auszudiskutieren ist da sehr mühsam, zumal ich keine Details preisgeben kann/will. Deswegen würde ich derlei Diskussion gern hier raus lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das Problem bei solche Diskussionen ist, dass es oft zu "Mißinterpretationen" kommt. Jemand, der beispielsweise verwarnt wurde (wobei ich nicht andeuten will, dass eine der Personen verwarnt wurde) hat oftmals eine ganz andere Sichtweise als der Moderator. So etwas öffentlich auszudiskutieren ist da sehr mühsam, zumal ich keine Details preisgeben kann/will. Deswegen würde ich derlei Diskussion gern hier raus lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso weint dein Katzen-Avatar?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso weint dein Katzen-Avatar?


freudentränen


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2009)

Weils so süß ist :>


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> freudentränen


:O



Lillyan schrieb:


> Weils so süß ist :>


Du findest weinende Katzen süß?


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

> Wohin führt das alles? Das hängt von dir ab. Du kannst ein gehorsamer Diener sein und die Befehle deines Meisters aufs Wort befolgen, oder du riskierst eine Verschwörung, um ihn eines Tages zu vernichten und seine Macht an dich zu reißen (so wie es Vader offenbart, wenn er Luke beschwört, sich ihm anzuschließen). Du kannst sogar insgeheim planen, dich von der dunklen Seite abzuwenden, die helle Seite zu begrüßen und das Imperium von innen heraus zu destabilisieren.


Nice, nice und nochmals Nice =O


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nice, nice und nochmals Nice =O


doubleposten ist nich nice


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2009)

Habs ja scho geändert...


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> doubleposten ist nich nice


Gib ruhe du dummer Hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Habs ja scho geändert...


Viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Obwohl ich mich frage, warum du auf meine Meinung achtest...

Edit:
IHR schreibt zu langsam


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Edit:
> IHR schreibt zu langsam


und du bist ein mieser doubleposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (2. Oktober 2009)

Einfach an meinen Beiträgen rumzudocktern -.- Ich wollte sowieso noch sagen, dass scrätcher darum gebeten hat, dass sein Account hinzugelöscht wird. Er wurde also nicht gebannt! 
Schliesslich sind die Mods ganz lieb und tun auch nur ihre Pflicht.

Um Missverständnisse ausm Weg zu räumen.

Achja... gutn Abend


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und du bist ein mieser doubleposter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pah, mach sitz!


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich wollte sowieso noch sagen, dass scrätcher darum gebeten hat, dass sein Account hinzugelöscht wird. Er wurde also nicht gebannt!


ja ach was, sonst würde er hier noch ein profil mit "gebannt" stehen haben und nich komplett weg sein


----------



## Bloodletting (2. Oktober 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Einfach an meinen Beiträgen rumzudocktern -.- Ich wollte sowieso noch sagen, dass scrätcher darum gebeten hat, dass sein Account hinzugelöscht wird.



"Hinzugelöscht" ... herrlich. XD


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2009)

noin why ist es wieder offen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> noin why ist es wieder offen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn dich der Thread nicht interessiert kannst du doch gehen oO


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> noin why ist es wieder offen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Willst du ernsthaft dass die Leute die sonst gesammelt hier sind irgendwo im Forum rumspammen? ^^


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2009)

MACH ICH AUCH FÜR EINE WOCHE!


@lilly ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Willst du ernsthaft dass die Leute die sonst gesammelt hier sind irgendwo im Forum rumspammen? ^^


so schlimm sind wir auch wieder nich oô


----------



## Bloodletting (2. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Willst du ernsthaft dass die Leute die sonst gesammelt hier sind irgendwo im Forum rumspammen? ^^



Was solln das jetzt heißen? O_o


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Willst du ernsthaft dass die Leute die sonst gesammelt hier sind irgendwo im Forum rumspammen? ^^


Ich spamme sonst NIRGENDS wo anders herum -.-



Crackmack schrieb:


> MACH ICH AUCH FÜR EINE WOCHE!


Hoffentlich!


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> MACH ICH AUCH FÜR EINE WOCHE!


nur für ne woche? -.-'


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> so schlimm sind wir auch wieder nich oô



naja


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich spamme sonst NIRGENDS wo anders herum -.-


Es gibt ja auch diesen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2009)

Soll der nachtschwärmer geschlossen werden? *thread aufmach*


----------



## Bloodletting (2. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> [...]



Musst Du nich irgend ne News schreiben? :O


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch diesen Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich würde es auch sonst nicht tun, sondern mich mehr mit den Verfassen neuer Artikel befassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nur für ne woche? -.-'


Kannst mir auch nen pc kaufen dann siest mich hier nie wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Musst Du nich irgend ne News schreiben? :O


Willst du mich loswerden?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Kannst mir auch nen pc kaufen dann siest mich hier nie wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich kann dich auch einfach ignorieren, hat denselben effekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Willst du mich loswerden?


Wollen wir das nich alle?


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wollen wir das nich alle?


Nein, wir wollen dich alle loswerden. Verwechsel das nicht immer


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2009)

achja stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> achja stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tjoa


----------



## Bloodletting (2. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Willst du mich loswerden?



Das sieht nur so aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Das sieht nur so aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Würd ich nun auch behaupten...


----------



## Skatero (2. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Kannst mir auch nen pc kaufen dann siest mich hier nie wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was für einen PC?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw Risen ist cool, jedenfalls das was man in der Demo sieht.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Oktober 2009)

Mit 3200 dpi Css zu zoggen ROCKT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2009)

afk kochen o,O


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mit 3200 dpi Css zu zoggen ROCKT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tjoa, scheisse nur, dass du das nicht tust.



Crackmack schrieb:


> afk kochen o,O


tütensuppe/= kochen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> afk kochen o,O



Lass es es wird eh nix ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> btw Risen ist cool, jedenfalls das was man in der Demo sieht.



will auch :<


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mit 3200 dpi Css zu zoggen ROCKT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Viel zu viel... so viel brauchst du in keinen spiele...



Crackmack schrieb:


> afk kochen o,O


Kannst du eh nicht, fackelst nur die Bude an


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tjoa, scheisse nur, dass du das nicht tust.
> 
> 
> tütensuppe/= kochen




Und wie ich das Tue Mit meine ROCCAT KONE

Ohaj er Tut es GIGGLE


----------



## Skatero (2. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> will auch :<


Dann lad es dir doch einfach runter. Die Demo mein ich natürlich.


----------



## Bloodletting (2. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Viel zu viel... so viel brauchst du in keinen spiele...



Jep ... maximal in Photoshop.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und wie ich das Tue Mit meine ROCCAT KONE
> 
> Ohaj er Tut es GIGGLE



wtf isn mit dir los? Ó_ó


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und wie ich das Tue Mit meine ROCCAT KONE


Weil eine Maus das Aiming so dermaßen verbessert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kannst du eh nicht, fackelst nur die Bude an


wollen wir das nich alle?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und wie ich das Tue Mit meine ROCCAT KONE
> 
> Ohaj er Tut es GIGGLE


in der hundehütte zu schlafen macht dich genauso viel zum hund, 
wie du mit einer roccat kone rockst...


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> wollen wir das nich alle?


Momentchen, du kannst ja deine Bude nicht abfackeln, da du ja eh im Keller wohnst =O


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann lad es dir doch einfach runter. Die Demo mein ich natürlich.



würd ich gern sber da macht mein pc nicht mit das teil is schon ca 5 jahre alt -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Momentchen, du kannst ja deine Bude nicht abfackeln, da du ja eh im Keller wohnst =O


fail!

die kellerwohnung ist einem stock über ihm


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Momentchen, du kannst ja deine Bude nicht abfackeln, da du ja eh im Keller wohnst =O


tun wir das nich alle?


----------



## Skatero (2. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> würd ich gern sber da macht mein pc nicht mit das teil is schon ca 5 jahre alt -.-


Die Anforderungen sind ja nicht so hoch.

Mindest-Systemvoraussetzungen:

    * 2,0 GHz CPU
    * 1 GByte RAM
    * Grafikkarte mit DirectX 9.1, Pixel Shader 3.0 und 256 MByte


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> tun wir das nich alle?



ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wtf isn mit dir los? Ó_ó



Nix

Sagst du

Sei still


NIEMALS MUHAHAHA


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> tun wir das nich alle?


Nur du...


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX, sie sind aufgefordert, ihr Mowl zu halten nach §1 der StFu


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2009)

Blade hat wieder ma was geschluckt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Anforderungen sind ja nicht so hoch.
> 
> Mindest-Systemvoraussetzungen:
> 
> ...



das geht ja noch... ich guck ma ob ichs mir runterlade


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nix
> 
> Sagst du
> 
> ...



sie sind ziemlich am ende mein guter 


Grüne schrieb:


> BladeDragonGX, sie sind aufgefordert, ihr Mowl zu halten nach §1 der StFu



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Crackmack schrieb:


> Blade hat wieder ma was geschluckt!



lololololololololololol


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> BladeDragonGX, sie sind aufgefordert, ihr Mowl zu halten nach §1 der StFu



Nein Bin ich nicht

GENAU

Jetzt sei doch mal Still

Nö =<


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nein Bin ich nicht
> 
> GENAU
> 
> ...



dude srsly stop it :<


----------



## Morvkeem (2. Oktober 2009)

ihr habt doch alle einen an der klatsche oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Und ich dachte immer Brille und Lachmann sind Schizo...


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2009)

nur Blade


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dude srsly srop it :<




Okay

Das kannst du nicht Muhahahah

SEI VERDAMMT NOCHMAL STILL

Okay okay =<


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nein Bin ich nicht


tja, das gibt dann 4 pkte in ZAMSburg und ein schreibverbot für 2 wochen.
den postschein können sie sich bei lillyan abholen! :S


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tja, das gibt dann 4 pkte in ZAMSburg und ein schreibverbot für 2 wochen.
> den postschein können sie sich bei lillyan abholen! :S


Lilly ist ne Politesse? =O


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer Brille und Lachmann sind Schizo...



wat schizo? ich bin ganz normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



























nein ist nicht <:


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lilly ist ne Politesse? =O



Omg

Hm das wäre mir neu 

PSSST -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Okay
> 
> Das kannst du nicht Muhahahah
> 
> ...



BAKA


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Omg
> 
> Hm das wäre mir neu
> 
> PSSST -.-


alter...
mal dir n gesicht auf die hand und rede damit (is ja eh deine freundin) , aber hör hier auf damit...


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> alter...
> mal dir n gesicht auf die hand und rede damit (is ja eh deine freundin) , aber hör hier auf damit...


xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

baka?


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2009)

*räusper*

Alle mal tief durchatmen... ich hab keine Lust Verwarnungen zu verteilen...


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *räusper*
> 
> Alle mal tief durchatmen... ich hab keine Lust Verwarnungen zu verteilen...


Alle?
Hier muss nur einer tief durchatmen und das ist Blade


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alle?
> Hier muss nur einer tief durchatmen und das ist Blade


qft


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *räusper*
> 
> Alle mal tief durchatmen... ich hab keine Lust Verwarnungen zu verteilen...



wieso? is doch alles wie immer.....oder?  brille und razyl gegen crackmack und blade,blade is wieder am rumdoofen und sonst is doch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2009)

Egal, wenn ich da bin herrschen hier Liebe und Frieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wieso? is doch alles wie immer.....oder?  brille und razyl gegen crackmack und blade,blade is wieder am rumdoofen und sonst is doch nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Crackmack hat genauso eine an der klatsche wie blade =O


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Egal, wenn ich da bin herrschen hier Liebe und Frieden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahahahaha


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Egal, wenn ich da bin herrschen hier Liebe und Frieden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deshalb hattest du auch eine weinende Katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Egal, wenn ich da bin herrschen hier Liebe und Frieden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab ich was verpasst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Razyl schrieb:


> Crackmack hat genauso eine an der klatsche wie blade =O



dann doofen eben beide rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno ist im Thread... versteckt euch!


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Egal, wenn ich da bin herrschen hier Liebe und Frieden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WUSA


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

oh noez?.... =O


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tabuno ist im Thread... versteckt euch!


Der ist doch schon die ganze Zeit da... vielleicht sollte ich gehen, damit er sich traut sich zu äußern :>


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Der ist doch schon die ganze Zeit da... vielleicht sollte ich gehen, damit er sich traut sich zu äußern :>


Hat er etwa Angst vor dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

der text ist einfach hammer...


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schön das einer das Lied mag :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schön das einer das Lied mag :>



AC/DC is dufte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> AC/DC is dufte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die alten Lieder schon =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die alten Lieder schon =)



von den neuen fand ich auch 1-2 lieder gut .... mir fallen nur grad die namen nicht ein =/


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> von den neuen fand ich auch 1-2 lieder gut .... mir fallen nur grad die namen nicht ein =/


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lermqfhhJx4
Auch sehr nice noch


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lermqfhhJx4
> Auch sehr nice noch



jo das is geil <:


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Wer ist denn Mia? =O


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2009)

Eine der zahlreichen recht talentierten Youtube-Sängerinnen, die es wohl wirklich zu schaffen scheint ein halbwegs erfolgreiches Album auf den Markt zu bringen :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

kk also muss man nich kennen


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kk also muss man nich kennen



nja gut aussehen tut die aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Eine der zahlreichen recht talentierten Youtube-Sängerinnen, die es wohl wirklich zu schaffen scheint ein halbwegs erfolgreiches Album auf den Markt zu bringen :>


Hm, den name kenn ich irgendwo her


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

> <xdevilx`wech> In Gedenken an meinen Sohn,
> <xdevilx`wech> der Heute ca. 9 Monate
> <xdevilx`wech> vor seiner Geburt in einem
> <xdevilx`wech> Handgemenge ums Leben gekommen ist




rofl


----------



## Tabuno (2. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat er etwa Angst vor dir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann schon sein.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin gespannt, ob die Reaktionen kommen, die ich vermute :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

interessante wandfarbe!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> rofl



versteh ich net O_o


Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, ob die Reaktionen kommen, die ich vermute :>



miss piggy?


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich überleg ernsthaft das Kinderzimmer so zu streichen :>

Edit: Na also, der lachmann enttäuscht mich nicht .... -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> versteh ich net O_o


das ist nicht dein ernst oder?
9 monate vor der geburt...handgemenge...
ich geb dir einen tipp: du machst das bestimmt öfters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich überleg ernsthaft das Kinderzimmer so zu streichen :>


mach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich überleg ernsthaft das Kinderzimmer so zu streichen :>


oO Ich finde die Farbe hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: zum Video:
Die hat ne kratzige Stimme oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich überleg ernsthaft das Kinderzimmer so zu streichen :>
> 
> Edit: Na also, der lachmann enttäuscht mich nicht .... -.-



mission completed


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist nicht dein ernst oder?
> 9 monate vor der geburt...handgemenge...
> ich geb dir einen tipp: du machst das bestimmt öfters
> 
> ...



ohhh......ahhhh...... O_o


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

R.I.P Kurt Cobaine


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Edit: Na also, der lachmann enttäuscht mich nicht .... -.-


ich enttäusche dich? Q_Q



Razyl schrieb:


> R.I.P Kurt Cobaine


mh, gibt bessere lieder von nirvana find ich... ;D


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mh, gibt bessere lieder von nirvana find ich... ;D


Pff, du... du bist ja auch ein hund OO


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich enttäusche dich? Q_Q



hey......


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff, du... du bist ja auch ein hund OO


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhpdR-vgKVs


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhpdR-vgKVs


*R.I.P Kurt Cobain*


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

*Razyl trifft Nachtschwärmer kritisch*
*Nachtschwärmer stirbt*


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

*lachmann belebt nachtschwärmer wieder*

mwhahahaha


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *lachmann belebt nachtschwärmer wieder*
> 
> mwhahahaha


*Razyl trifft DER Lachmann und Nachtschwärmer kritisch*
*DER Lachmann stirbt*
*Nachtschwärmer stirbt*


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Razyl trifft DER Lachmann und Nachtschwärmer kritisch*
> *DER Lachmann stirbt*
> *Nachtschwärmer stirbt*



*lachmann benutzt ankh*
*lachmann benutzt battle rezz bei nachtschwärmer*
*lachmann trifft razyl mit OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!1111 damage*
*razyl stirbt*


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


?


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hol dir das pure viking teil,das hab ich auch^^

oh übrigens hallölle


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> hol dir das pure viking teil,das hab ich auch^^
> 
> oh übrigens hallölle



eins von den beiden will ich mir auf jedenfall holn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> eins von den beiden will ich mir auf jedenfall holn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das untere ist ja das was ich meine oder?


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> das untere ist ja das was ich meine oder?



jap....muß noch irgendwie das geld dafür auftreiben =/ hoffentlich haben die das in 2xl =O

ahh ok haben se 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap....muß noch irgendwie das geld dafür auftreiben =/ hoffentlich haben die das in 2xl =O
> 
> ahh ok haben se
> 
> ...


wie groß bistn?:O


----------



## Skatero (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde das obere T-Shirt sieht besser aus.


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich finde das obere T-Shirt sieht besser aus.


das 2. hat nochn rückenaufdruck das 1. glaub ich nicht


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wie groß bistn?:O



1,83m und was kräftiger *hust* gebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Skatero schrieb:


> Ich finde das obere T-Shirt sieht besser aus.



ich weiß nicht....naja ich könnt auch übertreiben und mir dieses super kitschige twiligt of the thundergod t-shirt holn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich glaub ich hol mir das pure viking t-shirt


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUU

300 kommt bald im tv 

JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Skatero (2. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> 300 kommt bald im tv
> 
> JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Bald?


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bald?



da war grad die werbung auf pro7 <3 hab nur k.p wann der kommt =/

300
THIS IS SPARTA


----------



## Tabuno (2. Oktober 2009)

ich hab halsschmerzen, macht mir wer nen tee?


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

türlich
was hätts den gern für nen tee?


----------



## Tabuno (2. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> türlich
> was hätts den gern für nen tee?


lass dir was einfallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lass dir was einfallen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhhkay

*nen früchtetee für tabuno mach*
ich hoffe es schmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *nen früchtetee für tabuno mach*
> ich hoffe es schmeckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mmmmmmmh leckeeeeeer *schlürf* 
schon alle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber danke trotzdem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mmmmmmmh leckeeeeeer *schlürf*
> schon alle.
> 
> 
> ...



ich helf doch gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Tabuno (2. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und was macht ihr so?


ich schätz mal wir sind nur noch zu zweit... und ich ärger mich grad über meine sitznachbarin das sie mich angesteckt hat, höre musik und chatte...^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich schätz mal wir sind nur noch zu zweit... und ich ärger mich grad über meine sitznachbarin das sie mich angesteckt hat, höre musik und chatte...^^



grmml.... befürchte ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr weicheier!!

war 3 tage lang mit der klasse weg um berwebungen und den ganzen kack zu üben und ich glaub einer aus dem nachbarzimmer hat über die hälfte der klasse angesteckt =O
am ersten tag war nur er krank (kopfschmerzen,husten und so)
am 2 ten tag meinen 2 leute zu mir das es ihnen nicht gut geht (ham das gleiche wie der erste)
am 3ten tag hab ich nase laufen husten und halzschmerzen und 4 weiteren gings auch nich grade gut -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Oktober 2009)

Ihr dooft Alle Rum muhahah in CSS so abgegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich helf doch gern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schaue Bleach.



DER schrieb:


> grmml.... befürchte ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tsss


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr dooft Alle Rum muhahah in CSS so abgegangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



do doofst selber rum :< 

pff css is lahm bei mario kart kann man zeigen was man draufhat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> war 3 tage lang mit der klasse weg um berwebungen und den ganzen kack zu üben und ich glaub einer aus dem nachbarzimmer hat über die hälfte der klasse angesteckt =O
> am ersten tag war nur er krank (kopfschmerzen,husten und so)
> am 2 ten tag meinen 2 leute zu mir das es ihnen nicht gut geht (ham das gleiche wie der erste)
> am 3ten tag hab ich nase laufen husten und halzschmerzen und 4 weiteren gings auch nich grade gut -.-


tja am besten sollte ich nur noch vor meinem pc hocken dann kann man sich nicht mehr anstecken...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> do doofst selber rum :<
> 
> pff css is lahm bei mario kart kann man zeigen was man draufhat
> 
> ...



Gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> tja am besten sollte ich nur noch vor meinem pc hocken dann kann man sich nicht mehr anstecken...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is wohl das sicherste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*sich drauf vorbereit den rest seines lebens vorm pc zu verbringen*
hat noch jemand was instant milch,tee,brot,kartoffelpüree usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch du doofling :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> doch du doofling :<



Sei doch still du ober doofi

Echt sei still =<


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is wohl das sicherste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab Nudelsuppe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Sei doch still du ober doofi
> 
> Echt sei still =<



ach du und der andere seid die ober doofsten dooflinge wo gibt :<




ja lachmann du machst das gut.....bring sie alle gegen dich auf und dann hol ich mir die weltherrschaft mwhahahahhaah


Skatero schrieb:


> Ich hab Nudelsuppe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



immer her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach du und der andere seid die ober doofsten dooflinge wo gibt :<
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jaja Als ob

Die Massenvernichtungswaffen sind dann bereit


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> jaja Als ob
> 
> Die Massenvernichtungswaffen sind dann bereit


Ich kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden, wer von euch dümmer ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> jaja Als ob
> 
> Die Massenvernichtungswaffen sind dann bereit



jaaa das isso =O








meine sind viel bereiter und massenvernichtender als deine <:


Skatero schrieb:


> Ich kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden, wer von euch dümmer ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



blade is der größere doofling :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jaaa das isso =O
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hm Was Massenvernichtungswaffen?

ja *FEUERT SIE AUF LACHMANN*


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> blade is der größere doofling :<


Ich habe ja nicht dich gemeint.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm Was Massenvernichtungswaffen?
> 
> ja *FEUERT SIE AUF LACHMANN*



ja massenvernichtungswaffen /coolface






pah *schießt seine viel bereiteren und massenvernichteren massenvernichtungswaffen auf blade*


Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nicht dich gemeint.



mhh..... aber er ist trotzdem doofer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja massenvernichtungswaffen /coolface
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF


*muhahah Ich und er haben Ein SchutzschilD!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

ALL HAIL TO IRON MAIDEN


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> WTF
> 
> 
> *muhahah Ich und er haben Ein SchutzschilD!!!



mwhahahahha




aber meine waffen töten dein schutzschild :<


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja massenvernichtungswaffen /coolface
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe seine zwei Persönlichkeiten gemeint.




Ich werde nun euch beide aufhalten und als Held in die Geschichte eingehen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mwhahahahha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein O_o

Muhahah mein Schutzschild ist Undurchdringlich


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe seine zwei Persönlichkeiten gemeint.
> 
> Ich werde nun euch beide aufhalten und als Held in die Geschichte eingehen.



achso....ja die sind echt doof und dooferer







du kannst mich nicht aufhalten den ich war nicht umsonst 3 jahre powerranger <:


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> nein O_o
> 
> Muhahah mein Schutzschild ist Undurchdringlich



doch O_o 


meine waffen durchdring0rn alles und töten dich :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> achso....ja die sind echt doof und dooferer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was zur Hölle macht meine 2 persönlichkeit

Nur noch tminus 2 minuten bis zum Einschlag bei Lachmann


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> achso....ja die sind echt doof und dooferer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deiner Schriftfarbe nach warst du der violette Powerranger und der ist schwach.

_A wild Abra appears!_


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle macht meine 2 persönlichkeit
> 
> Nur noch tminus 2 minuten bis zum Einschlag bei Lachmann



doof sein :<


nur noch t minus 30 sek bis zum einschlag beim doofling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> doof sein :<
> 
> 
> nur noch t minus 30 sek bis zum einschlag beim doofling
> ...




Was zur.... -.-


*SCHUTZSCHILDE AUF VOLLE LEISTUNG FAHRE*

Sama hacktS?

Nö Aber Gleich macht Am schutzschild Bumbumbum und alles Explodiert an ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Deiner Schriftfarbe nach warst du der violette Powerranger und der ist schwach.
> 
> _A wild Abra appears!_



nö der violette war der tollste und beste und stärkste und kuhlste :<


oh shi- abra FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU

*husch und weg*
aber ich komme wieder 
*böse mit der faust wink*


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö der violette war der tollste und beste und stärkste und kuhlste :<
> 
> 
> oh shi- abra FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> ...


_Wild Abra uses teleport!_


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Was zur.... -.-
> 
> 
> *SCHUTZSCHILDE AUF VOLLE LEISTUNG FAHRE*
> ...



was ist passiert? hast du deine 2te seite erkannt? O_o



wegen abra bin ich auser gefecht gesetzt....aber ich komme wieder =O *schutzschilde undutchdringlich und unkaputtbar mach und dann in nem lauten knall verschwind*

powerrangers vereicht euch *tödödtödödöd*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö der violette war der tollste und beste und stärkste und kuhlste :<
> 
> 
> oh shi- abra FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> ...




 Böses ich was ist nun?

Muhahah einschlag in die zentrale von lachman alles zerstört


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> _Wild Abra uses teleport!_



wie ich das gehasst hab -.-"


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Böses ich was ist nun?
> 
> Muhahah einschlag in die zentrale von lachman alles zerstört



ehmmm

v



DER schrieb:


> wegen abra bin ich auser gefecht gesetzt....aber ich komme wieder =O *schutzschilde undutchdringlich und unkaputtbar mach und dann in nem lauten knall verschwind*
> 
> powerrangers vereicht euch *tödödtödödöd*



du erwischst mich niemals....*ganz phöse mit der faust wink*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ehmmm
> 
> v
> 
> ...




O_o 


Mit dem Finger auf die Monitore zeige die Aufklärungs Flieger Über deiner zentrale zeigen Kommplet Zerstörung


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> O_o
> 
> 
> Mit dem Finger auf die Monitore zeige die Aufklärungs Flieger Über deiner zentrale zeigen Kommplet Zerstörung






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








pah das stört mich nicht den das war nur außenposten meine riesige unkaputbare zentrale wirst du nie zerstören...*ausversehen an selbst kaputt mach knopf der zentrale komm* oh shi-  T MINUS 10 minuten bis zur totalen kaputtung.........damnd =/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahja Okay ihr 3 seid verückt

Zentrale geortet Weltraum laser Einstelle Volle leistung Und FEUERRRRRRRRRR !!! *VOLLTREFFER IN DEN KERN DER ZENTRALE * Sie Eyplodiert Von innen heraus


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ahja Okay ihr 3 seid verückt
> 
> Zentrale geortet Weltraum laser Einstelle Volle leistung Und FEUERRRRRRRRRR !!! *VOLLTREFFER IN DEN KERN DER ZENTRALE * Sie Eyplodiert Von innen heraus



ich hab damit nix zu tun

und deswegen bin ich auch jetzt weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 müde undso....nacht mädels 





ja lachmann leg dich nur hin....aber morgen werde ich wiederkommen und dann wird mein ZIEL mein TRAUM die welrherrschaft endlich mein sein *böse weltherrschafts akte-x spiel*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab damit nix zu tun
> 
> und deswegen bin ich auch jetzt weg
> 
> ...




Morgen bin ich in der disco Q-dorf ^^

Morgen sind wir 2 in der disco MUHAHAHAH


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

da wünsch ich dann doch viel spaß.....



ich auch.....hrhrhr je weniger leute hier sind deste weniger widerstand wird es geben ....hrhrhhr


so jetzt bin ich aber weg

*husch und weg*


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab damit nix zu tun
> 
> und deswegen bin ich auch jetzt weg
> 
> ...


Gute Nacht violetter Powerranger



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich in der disco Q-dorf ^^
> 
> Morgen sind wir 2 in der disco MUHAHAHAH


Das kann nicht gut enden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gute Nacht violetter Powerranger
> 
> 
> Das kann nicht gut enden.
> ...



Wieso?


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wieso?


Du wirst dich doch einfach voll saufen und in einer Ecke liegen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du wirst dich doch einfach voll saufen und in einer Ecke liegen.




ich kann nichts saufen =( habe nur noch 21 Euro diesen monat =(


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich kann nichts saufen =( habe nur noch 21 Euro diesen monat =(


Dann musst du halt Wasser trinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann musst du halt Wasser trinken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




=( Kla Ganz bestimmt


----------



## Breakyou9 (3. Oktober 2009)

21 Euro für den ganzen kommenden Monat? 
nicht bissl wenig?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> 21 Euro für den ganzen kommenden Monat?
> nicht bissl wenig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Joar 

habe mir ja ne roccat Kone gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (3. Oktober 2009)

Sehr gute Wahl 
ich will sie mir auch nächsten Monat kaufen
bist du zufrieden mit ihr?


----------



## Zonalar (3. Oktober 2009)

Na 21 Euro sind recht viel^^Ein kollege toppt das mit 20 SFR (umgerechnet etwa 14 Euro)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> Sehr gute Wahl
> ich will sie mir auch nächsten Monat kaufen
> bist du zufrieden mit ihr?




ohja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also Bis jetzt Prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seit 2 tagen hab ich sie Und <3 ^^

Aber bei mir leuchtet sie auch wen der PC aus ist O_o


----------



## Breakyou9 (3. Oktober 2009)

ich krieg immer am 07. mein Geld 
ich hab  im moment 00,31€



> Aber bei mir leuchtet sie auch wen der PC aus ist O_o



Kann man des nicht mit der Software einstellen? oder steck das USB kabel raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich krieg immer am 07. mein Geld
> ich hab  im moment 00,31&#8364;
> 
> 
> ...




Nö habe nen profil gemacht wen ich pc auf standby mache hatte sie Kommplet geleuchtet ^^

Nun das profil gemacht und halt alle lichter deaktiviert Naja und dan pc auf standby ^^


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab nur ein paar hundert Franken und das wird wahrscheinlich bald weg sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Oktober 2009)

Tag Blade. Wo is deine bessere Hälfte?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag Blade. Wo is deine bessere Hälfte?



Schläft schon psst 

ZZzzZZzzZZzzZZzz


----------



## Breakyou9 (3. Oktober 2009)

ich muss Geld sparen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bald kommt ja Modern Warfare 2 raus
glaub am 01.11 & am 10.11
da will ich mir die Collector´s Edition holen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

Sodale Hadi Tschüssi ne ich gehe schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Sodale Hadi Tschüssi ne ich gehe schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gute Nacht


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2009)

Muahaha, Federation Ship list online! xD

Und wieder drölfmilliarden verschiedene Threads!^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

nabend lol 

equilibrium kommt heute yeey


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

Nabend



DER schrieb:


> equilibrium kommt heute yeey


hmm?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> hmm?



viertel vor 11 pro7

*freu*


----------



## Dini (3. Oktober 2009)

huhuuuuuuu und guten Abend! =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nabend lol
> 
> equilibrium kommt heute yeey


endlich ma wieder was gutes im tv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dini schrieb:


> huhuuuuuuu und guten Abend! =)


nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> huhuuuuuuu und guten Abend! =)



nabönd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> huhuuuuuuu und guten Abend! =)


Abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

alles fit bei euch?


----------



## Dini (3. Oktober 2009)

Wieder daheim, Bauch voll lecker Salamipizza, joar alles bestens und selbst? =)


----------



## Lillyan (3. Oktober 2009)

Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini  \o/


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> alles fit bei euch?


nicht wirklich schlecht, aber auch nich wirklich gut... :\
bei dir?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

nja geht....kopfschmerzen,husten und nase laufen =/
aber naja gleich kommt equilibrium das hebt meine laune doch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ lillyan lol


----------



## Dini (3. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini Dini  \o/


Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly Lilly *anhopps und knuddel*
hihi^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2009)

drecksspammer hier! :>


----------



## Lillyan (3. Oktober 2009)

Ach seid ruhig... ihr wißt gar nicht wie anstrengend und öde der IRC ist ohne weibliche Verstärkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> huhuuuuuuu und guten Abend! =)


DINIIIII WBEEEEE



ud huhuuuuuu

ps wie war der urlaub^^


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> alles fit bei euch?


Ja eigentlich schon, aber in Risen (habs mir gekauft) trinken sie die ganze Zeit Bier, da bekomme ich auch Lust, aber ich habe nichts mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ach seid ruhig... ihr wißt gar nicht wie anstrengend und öde der IRC ist ohne weibliche Verstärkung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pff


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ud huhuuuuuu


moin



Skatero schrieb:


> Ja eigentlich schon, aber in Risen (habs mir gekauft) trinken sie die ganze Zeit Bier, da bekomme ich auch Lust, aber ich habe nichts mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich leide mit dir =/


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2009)

omg die Mods drehen durch und spammen das Forum!

*Die Welt geht unter *


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> omg die Mods drehen durch und spammen das Forum!
> 
> *Die Welt geht unter *



omg omg

frauen und lachmänner zuerst =O


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omg omg
> 
> frauen und lachmänner zuerst =O


haha...so nu bin ich nen lachmann^^


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omg omg
> 
> frauen und lachmänner zuerst =O


Die Mods sind doch selber frauen!!!!!

is so als würdest den Eisberg mitt aufs Rettungsboot nehmen!


----------



## Lillyan (3. Oktober 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> haha...so nu bin ich nen lachmann^^



nö du bistn edou =O

@ the gui 

damnd =/ dann eben lachmänner und ehemalige powerranger zuerst =O


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

Eine super Playlist: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=14BFFF584760AF6A


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Die Mods sind doch Frauen, dan hast das Chaos ja mitt dabai und die Flucht wär sinlos ^_^


Naja lieber dass als spam zur not tuts die schaufel auch noch (oder harmloser die fesseln)


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

Omg wie kannst du nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2009)

is das Playback?


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> is das Playback?


Ne *PAY*back xDDD ich habs mir zwar nicht angehört aber ich mag popstars dsds und so net...^^


----------



## Lillyan (3. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> is das Playback?


Nö... die Verzögerung kommt durch den User, ders hochgeladen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im TV sah es schon recht live aus.


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

-.- und schon wieder nen Naxx abend...^^


----------



## Dini (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> DINIIIII WBEEEEE
> ud huhuuuuuu
> ps wie war der urlaub^^



Dankeschön, wunderbar wars!
Relativ warmes und trockenes Herbstwetter und darüber hinaus nen super schöner Strand =)



TheGui schrieb:


> Die Mods sind doch selber frauen!!!!!
> 
> is so als würdest den Eisberg mitt aufs Rettungsboot nehmen!



Also, ich finds gut *kicher*


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> -.- und schon wieder nen Naxx abend...^^



naxx is so low -.-"
wir haben damals sapphiron mit 7 leuten gemacht ohne probleme


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nö... die Verzögerung kommt durch den User, ders hochgeladen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aso. dacht schon die castingfratzen sind so schlecht das man nen Playback drunter setzen musste ^^

aber wie kann man sich das antun xD Reality und Casting Shows sind doch die unterletzte Grenze des TV Bodensatzes.

OK, schlimmer sind nur die ganzen 9Live Geschichten >_>


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> aso. dacht schon die castingfratzen sind so schlecht das man nen Playback drunter setzen musste ^^
> 
> aber wie kann man sich das antun xD Reality und Casting Shows sind doch die unterletzte Grenze des TV Bodensatzes.
> 
> OK, schlimmer sind nur die ganzen 9Live Geschichten >_>



/sign


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2009)

jo, würd ja am liebsten sowas posten, aber youtube is down >_<


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naxx is so low -.-"
> wir haben damals sapphiron mit 7 leuten gemacht ohne probleme


Jo isses aber marken rund+twinks ausstatten


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Jo isses aber marken rund+twinks ausstatten



mhh jo dafür isses noch gut genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

Toll, erst sieht man 2 der göttlichsten Spiele ever und dann seh ich den Nachtschwärmer... was ein scheiß hier


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2009)

wat bitte?


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wat bitte?


2 Göttliche Spiele ==> Gut
Nachtschwärmer ==> Oh gott, da ist ja wieder Der Lachmann und die Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wat bitte?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2 Göttliche Spiele ==> Gut
> Nachtschwärmer ==> Oh gott, da ist ja wieder Der Lachmann und die Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sei doch mal nett zu uns =/


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2 Göttliche Spiele ==> Gut
> Nachtschwärmer ==> Oh gott, da ist ja wieder Der Lachmann und die Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann verzieh dich zu deinen spielen oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann verzieh dich zu deinen spielen oO



echtma O_o brille hat recht =O


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hey...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Noch netter als sonst schon?



Grüne schrieb:


> dann verzieh dich zu deinen spielen oO


Die hab ich ja nemmer auf der Festplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die hab ich ja nemmer auf der Festplatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann freu dich, über das ,was du im nachtschwärmer vorfindest :S


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noch netter als sonst schon?



pff lügner =/


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2009)

http://kawaii-radio.net/page/listen

klickt drauf, is gut für die seele ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

smackdown oder rest von star wars 5 hrrhr?


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann freu dich, über das ,was du im nachtschwärmer vorfindest :S


Pff, Ihr seid doch kein Ersatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> pff lügner =/


Ruhe Lachmann!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ruhe Lachmann!



öhh nö ich geb keine ruhe den ich bin 

der violette powerranger *powerranger anfangsmusik spiel*


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2009)

du bist der rosane...


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist der rosane...



ne das is blade =O


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2009)

selbst der rosane ist für blade zu cool


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> selbst der rosane ist für blade zu cool



mhh stimmt mh k
dann is blade eben eins dieser plastik tentakel monster die immer umgehauen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

Man ich finde in Risen kein Platz zum Schlafen. -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man ich finde in Risen kein Platz zum Schlafen. -.-



camp doch im wald


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> camp doch im wald


Geht nicht und in der Nacht ist es so dunkel...


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> camp doch im wald


da sind zu viele lachmänner^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Geht nicht und in der Nacht ist es so dunkel...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 isses zu dunkel fürs kleine skateröchrn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Edou schrieb:


> da sind zu viele lachmänner^^



O_o ich bin hier und bin auch der einzige lachmann l0l


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> isses zu dunkel fürs kleine skateröchrn?
> ...


Nein man sieht einfach fast nichts.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein man sieht einfach fast nichts.^^



oh....dunkel uiuiuiuiuiuiui


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh....dunkel uiuiuiuiuiuiui


Und alle schlafen und sind genervt, wenn ich sie wecke. Ich habe sonst schon genug Stress dort im Lager. Alles verdammt unfreundliche Leute.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und alle schlafen und sind genervt, wenn ich sie wecke. Ich habe sonst schon genug Stress dort im Lager. Alles verdammt unfreundliche Leute.



tja diese risianer sind halt nicht nett...tzz tzz


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

http://eastore.ea.com/DRHM/servlet/Control...s=1254599912290
Nur 12,99? Ok Vorbestellt


----------



## Dini (3. Oktober 2009)

hm... mirs gerad fad *gähn*


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> hm... mirs gerad fad *gähn*



mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab star wars 5
smackdown
equilibrium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

CSS <3 ^^


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mir nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


uh smackdown dank naxx fast vergessen^^

MR:ZIGGLES


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> CSS <3 ^^



omg omg omg omg blade is hier omg omg omg 


Edou schrieb:


> uh smackdown dank naxx fast vergessen^^



tzz tz wie kannst du nur?


----------



## Dini (3. Oktober 2009)

starwars5, hmmmm nicht schlecht.
Werd aber nu mal ausklinken für heut.
Nachti ihr Schwärmer *wink*


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> starwars5, hmmmm nicht schlecht.
> Werd aber nu mal ausklinken für heut.
> Nachti ihr Schwärmer *wink*



nacht dini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> starwars5, hmmmm nicht schlecht.
> Werd aber nu mal ausklinken für heut.
> Nachti ihr Schwärmer *wink*


nachtüü


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

MR.ZIGGLES


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> MR.ZIGGLES



is gay


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is gay



you smell what the rock is cocking?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

ja ich bin da *mit der M4 In den Thread Laufe Habt ihr mich Vermisst Fies Lächelnd*


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> you smell what the rock is cocking?



uhhhh the rock !!1111


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja ich bin da *mit der M4 In den Thread Laufe Habt ihr mich Vermisst Fies Lächelnd*


omg du hast fast miley getötet du schwein!!!!



ROCK COMES BACK!!!!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja ich bin da *mit der M4 In den Thread Laufe Habt ihr mich Vermisst Fies Lächelnd*



ehh...*augen verdreh*
nich schon wieder der ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> omg du hast fast miley getötet du schwein!!!!



Würde ich niemals Tuen =) *mit der m4 weiter laufe zur Couch*


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Würde ich niemals Tuen =) *mit der m4 weiter laufe zur Couch*



um zu fappen? =O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> um zu fappen? =O




O_o LoL


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> O_o LoL



lmao
lololoololololololoololoo
Ó_ó


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> um zu fappen? =O


Sau!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sau!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lmao
> lololoololololololoololoo
> Ó_ó



Grade das Geilste GB der Welt Bekommen O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Grade das Geilste GB der Welt Bekommen O_o



GB ? lolololol


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> GB ? lolololol



ja ich schreibs ma nicht xd sonst denkt ihr noch was falsches xD


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> GB ? lolololol


gästebucheintrag????




mwahahahahah


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja ich schreibs ma nicht xd sonst denkt ihr noch was falsches xD



was isn GB? :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> gästebucheintrag????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ja Richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aha =O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aha =O



OHO ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OHO ^^



ihi =O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ihi =O



HoHo


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> HoHo



höhö


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

Hm Wieso Glaub ich das wen Ein Mod jetzt Kommt Wir Ärger bekommen :>


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

Spammer sind reported!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm Wieso Glaub ich das wen Ein Mod jetzt Kommt Wir Ärger bekommen :>



wieso? =O


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spammer sind reported!



:<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spammer sind reported!



das kannst du mir Nicht Antun =(


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2009)

Na, ihr Pfeifen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Na, ihr Pfeifen!



selber pfeife :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Na, ihr Pfeifen!



Ober Pfeife!!!


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2009)

Lam0rz ololol, Blade, denk dran, du weißt was deine beste Freundin grad mit deinem besten Freund macht?
Nur weil du keine Lust hattest hinzugehen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lam0rz ololol, Blade, denk dran, du weißt was deine beste Freundin grad mit deinem besten Freund macht?
> Nur weil du keine Lust hattest hinzugehen...



w00t? O_o


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lam0rz ololol, Blade, denk dran, du weißt was deine beste Freundin grad mit deinem besten Freund macht?
> Nur weil du keine Lust hattest hinzugehen...



1 sie hat nen Freund 
2 Sie wollte doch auch nicht Und hat Ihren Freund da 
3 lassen wir das ^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lam0rz ololol, Blade, denk dran, du weißt was deine beste Freundin grad mit deinem besten Freund macht?
> Nur weil du keine Lust hattest hinzugehen...


Aha, Aha, Aha - so kommt es raus Blade!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Oktober 2009)

Tag.


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 1 sie hat nen Freund
> 2 Sie wollte doch auch nicht Und hat Ihren Freund da
> 3 lassen wir das ^^


Jaja, mach nur weiter so, belüg dich selbst...


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

tag alk


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jaja, mach nur weiter so, belüg dich selbst...


Tut er doch immer... genauso wie mit Miley und so =)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggOG_EnreZ8


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jaja, mach nur weiter so, belüg dich selbst...




.... NERV NET -.-


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2009)

jemand erfahrung mitt koffeeiintabletten?

hab gestern 2stück inerhalb der ersten schuhlstunde genommen und dachte ich mus sterben xD

... aber eine alleine bringt bei mir fast nix >_<


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2009)

YouTube-Links posten stinkt.


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> .... NERV NET -.-


Nimm ihn halt in den Mund!

Edit: Yeah, Doppelpost!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

WAHRGAAABBLL
WAHRGAAABLL
WAHRGABBEEELLL


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> .... NERV NET -.-


Tja, er hat aber nun mal recht Blade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nimm ihn halt in den Mund!



mit eiern? =O


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mit eiern? =O


Omg? Schuchtel...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Oktober 2009)

Nasse Aufhänger an Waschlappen kleben nicht zusammen, wenn man sie aus Gummi anfertigt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Omg? Schuchtel...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

Lachmann, das Bild ist hässlich


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann, das Bild ist hässlich



problem officer?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Oktober 2009)

Lachmann hat auf irgendeiner Seite einen seiner Posts editiert, und da was ganz böses reingeschrieben!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann hat auf einer Seite einen seiner Posts editiert, und da was ganz böses reingeschrieben!



bitte?sowas würde ich nie tun =O


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

Rocktober with Brütal Legend


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2009)

GNAAAHAR! Ich hasse Wind -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Haha, ihr seid alle blöd. *von mir zensiert*



Ja, was ist dann das?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, was ist dann das?!



das ist gefaked =O du phöser fak0r


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

OH MY GOD
Lillyan schaut zu!
Versteckt euch!
Die beißt sonst!


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2009)

Lilly! Schau mal, der wird noch größer!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lilly! Schau mal, der wird noch größer!



wtf?


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lilly! Schau mal, der wird noch größer!


W T F?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wtf?


Ich raffs auch net.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

LoL Lurock >_>


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich raffs auch net.



sind wa ja schon zu 3t


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LoL Lurock >_>



War ja klar, dass du gleich weißt, was das bedeutet >.>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

Hm der Css Server Is geil <3 ^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)




----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass du gleich weißt, was das bedeutet >.>



was soll den das jetzt wieder heißen? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass du gleich weißt, was das bedeutet >.>



er is ja auch pervers <.<


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm der Css Server Is geil <3 ^^


*nc*


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> er is ja auch pervers <.<


War er schon von Geburt an


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> War er schon von Geburt an



kann ich mir bei dem gut vorstellen <.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Oktober 2009)

http://www.scheisse-forum.de/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=591
Omg, was das Internet alles bietet^^.


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

So naxx clear......also dass nächste mal geh ich net mit....2 mal an gluth verreckt weil der Pala net vor den guhlen weggerannt ist -.-

und was hab ich verpasst?


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> LINK
> Omg, was das Internet alles bietet^^.


Mir wird gleich schlecht


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.scheisse-forum.de/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=591
> Omg, was das Internet alles bietet^^.



hört sich gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> So naxx clear......also dass nächste mal geh ich net mit....2 mal an gluth verreckt weil der Pala net vor den guhlen weggerannt ist -.-
> 
> und was hab ich verpasst?


Dass WoW suckt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dass WoW suckt.



nö


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dass WoW suckt.


Jetzt raff ichs...^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dass WoW suckt.


*/sign*


----------



## Lillyan (3. Oktober 2009)

*durchs Wohnzimmer tanz und mitgröhl*


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> */sign*



SW:TOR suckt mehr 
so 
hah


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> SW:TOR suckt mehr
> so
> hah


^^
lol naja sollen die doch labern und AION spielen^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> SW:TOR suckt mehr
> so
> hah


Du hast das Spiel nicht mal gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Lilly:
Nicht so laut, bitte.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ^^
> lol naja sollen die doch labern und AION spielen^^



aion suckt

@ razyl
na und?
suckt trotzdem >_<


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ^^
> lol naja sollen die doch labern und AION spielen^^


Niemand hier hat AION erwähnt...


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aion suckt


Genau!


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiel gar kein MMO und finde, dass WoW suckt.
Wird jetzt mein RL geflamet?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich spiel gar kein MMO und finde, dass WoW suckt.
> Wird jetzt mein RL geflamet?



lololololololollo rl n00b lolololo


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich spiel gar kein MMO und finde, dass WoW suckt.
> Wird jetzt mein RL geflamet?


RL würd ich nieee flamen^^
dass macht man nicht!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> RL würd ich nieee flamen^^
> dass macht man nicht!



warum?


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

SPOILERMAAAAN? 
Spoilerst du was für mich?


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> warum?


warum ist die banane krum?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> SPOILERMAAAAN?
> Spoilerst du was für mich?



Spoilerman ist in Rente. Spoilerman verlangt ab jetzt pro Spoiler 50€.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> warum ist die banane krum?



wegen tarzan und so...


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Spoilerman ist in Rente. Spoilerman verlangt ab jetzt pro Spoiler 50€.


*50 euro rüberreich*
Spoiler Hell in a Cell pls Undertaker Vs Punk


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

die stelle mit dem hund bei equilibrium .....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das is so traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Spoilerman Spoilert für mich


Hab mal was verändert ;P


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Hab mal was verändert ;P



höh?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

rob zombie




FUCK YEAH


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *50 euro rüberreich*
> Spoiler Hell in a Cell pls Undertaker Vs Punk



*für 50&#8364; Drogen bei Jeff kauf*
Also, es wird ein ahrtes Match geben. CM Punk wird ins Hell´s Gate kommen, aber es bis an die Seile schaffen. Der Taker wird einen Gts abbekommen, jedoch bei 2 rauskommen. Dann kommt es nach einigen Chokeslams und anderen Signatures beiderseits zu einem Fight auf dem Dach der Zelle. Punk wird den Taker auf die Schulter zum GTS nehmen. Der Taker wird kontern und mit einem Tombstone auf der Zelle gewinnen.


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> FUCK YEAH




Niemals DU SAU!!!


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *für 50€ Drogen bei Jeff kauf*
> Also, es wird ein ahrtes Match geben. CM Punk wird ins Hell´s Gate kommen, aber es bis an die Seile schaffen. Der Taker wird einen Gts abbekommen, jedoch bei 2 rauskommen. Dann kommt es nach einigen Chokeslams und anderen Signatures beiderseits zu einem Fight auf dem Dach der Zelle. Punk wird den Taker auf die Schulter zum GTS nehmen. Der Taker wird kontern und mit einem Tombstone auf der Zelle gewinnen.


Sauber thanks!

BTW spoilerman wird morgen verhaftet....Jeff arbeitet nun für die CIA ;P


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

Kann man für Wrestling-Fans nicht so eine Art "Ultimativer Wrestling Thread" aufmachen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Niemals DU SAU!!!



doch


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann man für Wrestling-Fans nicht so eine Art "Ultimativer Wrestling Thread" aufmachen?


nö sonst ist in dem thread tote hose


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann man für Wrestling-Fans nicht so eine Art "Ultimativer Wrestling Thread" aufmachen?



wär ne gute idee .... =O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann man für Wrestling-Fans nicht so eine Art "Ultimativer Wrestling Thread" aufmachen?






DER schrieb:


> wär ne gute idee .... =O



Mach ich. Dann spoiler ich alle Matchausgänge^^.


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wär ne gute idee .... =O


nä sonst kommen die möchtegern TNA fans dazu ;P


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann man für Wrestling-Fans nicht so eine Art "Ultimativer Wrestling Thread" aufmachen?


aber nur wenn man da auch anderes möchtegern *Theater *posten darf!

ich kann Wrestling nix abgewinnen, echt is der quark net, und wenn ich versuche es als unterhaltsame und vor ab geplante show zu sehen finde ich das ganze einfach nur lächerlich und muss unweigerlich anfangen zu lachen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

oh noez 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> nä sonst kommen die möchtegern TNA fans dazu ;P



Nur ein Ultimativer WWE Thread. Tna is kacke...


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> aber nur wenn man da auch anderes möchtegern *Theater *posten darf!
> 
> ich kann Wrestling nix abgewinnen, echt is der quark net, und wenn ich versuche es als unterhaltsame und vor ab geplante show zu sehen finde ich das ganze einfach nur lächerlich und muss unweigerlich anfangen zu lachen xD



icch gucks ja auch nich weil ich die ernst nehme...ich find das halt lustig und manchmal machen die da schon sehr geile moves.... john morrison z.b was der typ macht ist unglaublich


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> aber nur wenn man da auch anderes möchtegern *Theater *posten darf!
> 
> ich kann Wrestling nix abgewinnen, echt is der quark net, und wenn ich versuche es als unterhaltsame und vor ab geplante show zu sehen finde ich das ganze einfach nur lächerlich und muss unweigerlich anfangen zu lachen xD


ach deswegen beschweren sich die nachbarn jeden samstag.....


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> nö sonst ist in dem thread tote hose


Sicherlich nicht... ohne Euch ging es vorher auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht... ohne Euch ging es vorher auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so ca 4700 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich mach jetzt einen ultimativen WWE Thread auf. Mit Blackjack und Nutten!


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nur ein Ultimativer WWE Thread. Tna is kacke...


JO WWE thread ja aber Wrestling thread never TNA=Noobs


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich mach jetzt einen ultimativen WWE Thread auf. Mit Blackjack und Nutten!



bin dabei =O


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht... ohne Euch ging es vorher auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab dass gefühl du magst mich nicht..-.- was hab ich DIR JEMALS GETAN *heulend wegrenn*


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich hab dass gefühl du magst mich nicht..-.- was hab ich DIR JEMALS GETAN *heulend wegrenn*



och razyl is immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht... ohne Euch ging es vorher auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jop, vor dir und deinem Gefolge auch. =D


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jop, vor dir und deinem Gefolge auch. =D


Welches Gefolge? Ich bin ganz allein auf diesem Thread aufmerksam geworden und da gab es den schon seit über 1500 Seiten damals.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Welches Gefolge? Ich bin ganz allein auf diesem Thread aufmerksam geworden und da gab es den schon seit über 1500 Seiten damals.



damals....ib den guten alten zeiten ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Welches Gefolge? Ich bin ganz allein auf diesem Thread aufmerksam geworden und da gab es den schon seit über 1500 Seiten damals.


ich bin auch von allein auf den threa hier gestoßen und dass es WWE fans gibt war reiner zufall^^


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Welches Gefolge? Ich bin ganz allein auf diesem Thread aufmerksam geworden und da gab es den schon seit über 1500 Seiten damals.


Na, mit dir kam 'ne neue Welle von Leuten, seitdem gehts hier bergab.


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> damals....ib den guten alten zeiten ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die beste Zeit war, als dieses SW-RP sache vorbei war... zumindest aus meiner Sicht. Ich denke Lu sieht das da ein wenig anders, da er ja noch die anderen Zeiten erlebt hat =)


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> damals....ib den guten alten zeiten ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


möchtegern powerranger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Na, mit dir kam 'ne neue Welle von Leuten, seitdem gehts hier bergab.


Dafür kann ich aber nichts...
Und Brille und mano sind eigentlich ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zwischenzeitlich war der Thread echt toll, aber seit ca. 1/2 Jahr verfällt er immer mehr QQ


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Na, mit dir kam 'ne neue Welle von Leuten, seitdem gehts hier bergab.



immer diese pessimisten .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Edou schrieb:


> möchtegern powerranger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür kann ich aber nichts...
> Und Brille und mano sind eigentlich ok
> 
> 
> ...


HEHE was hast du nur gegen mich*heulend zurück rennt*
DU wart eig einer der ersten hie rim thread den ich mochte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Oktober 2009)

Der Thread is offen.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> HEHE was hast du nur gegen mich*heulend zurück rennt*
> DU wart eig einer der ersten hie rim thread den ich mochte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schleim0r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> immer diese pessimisten ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fail. Was hat das mit Pessimismus zu tun?


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Fail. Was hat das mit Pessimismus zu tun?



das war nich ernst gemeint....


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> schleim0r
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


War aber echt so - dann wars blade aber der ist verrückt...
dann du und spoili....Du bist cool verrückt xD und spoili naja er ist korrekt ;P


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> HEHE was hast du nur gegen mich*heulend zurück rennt*
> DU wart eig einer der ersten hie rim thread den ich mochte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wow, ich glaube, dann bist du der erste der mich auf buffed.de mochte =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> War aber echt so - dann wars blade aber der ist verrückt...
> dann du und spoili....Du bist cool verrückt xD und spoili naja er ist korrekt ;P



1. danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. blade is nich verrückt der hatn problem O_o
3. spoilerman ist auch komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow, ich glaube, dann bist du der erste der mich auf buffed.de mochte =)


lol - wenigstens einen verbündeten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 3. spoilerman ist auch komisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Kriegsbemalung mit Blut mach*
Fange nie einen Krieg an, den du nicht gewinnen kannst!


----------



## Lurock (4. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das war nich ernst gemeint....


Natürlich...
Immer dieselbe Masche; Müll labern und dann: "Schon mal was von Ironie gehört?", "Das war sarkastisch gemeint...", "War doch nicht ernst gemeint."...


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Kriegsbemalung mit Blut mach*
> Fange nie einen Krieg an, den du nicht gewinnen kannst!



ich habe diesen krieg längst gewonnen *akte x musik anmach*


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Kriegsbemalung mit Blut mach*
> Fange nie einen Krieg an, den du nicht gewinnen kannst!


er geht enrage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Natürlich...
> Immer dieselbe Masche; Müll labern und dann: "Schon mal was von Ironie gehört?", "Das war sarkastisch gemeint...", "War doch nicht ernst gemeint."...



was hastn du fürn problem?


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lol - wenigstens einen verbündeten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, dann wäre da noch die Brille und Mano... und da hörts schon auf. Obwohl, mit mehr Leuten aus dem Forum will ich auch gar nichts zu tun haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kann ich mir bei dem gut vorstellen <.<



na vielen dank ....


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> na vielen dank ....



immer wieder gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was hastn du fürn problem?


Typisch.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Typisch.



können wir das jetzt lassen? dadrauf hab ich jetzt kein bock <.<


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was hastn du fürn problem?


Er mag dich nich!
____________________

Klingt zwar komisch aber nicht alle mögen dich Lachi


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2009)

Die alten Nachtschwärmer meinen immer bei ihnen war es besser, aber eigentlich ist der Nachtschwärmer erst gut seit ich da bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Er mag dich nich!
> ____________________
> 
> Klingt zwar komisch aber nicht alle mögen dich Lachi



verdammt =/


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> na vielen dank ....


Naja Hass - Kumpel und Guckst auch brav Hannah Montana ;P


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die alten Nachtschwärmer meinen immer bei ihnen war es besser, aber eigentlich ist der Nachtschwärmer erst gut seit ich da bin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is genau das gleiche wie bei wow.... früher war alles besser ....


----------



## Lurock (4. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> können wir das jetzt lassen? dadrauf hab ich jetzt kein bock <.<


Was lassen?


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is genau das gleiche wie bei wow.... früher war alles besser ....


jupp und dann finden die es doch gut dass se nichmehr 24/7 raiden müssen für 2 epixx


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die alten Nachtschwärmer meinen immer bei ihnen war es besser, aber eigentlich ist der Nachtschwärmer erst gut seit ich da bin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, eigentlich begann da sein Untergang - du verwechselst das immer Skatero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jupp und dann finden die es doch gut dass se nichmehr 24/7 raiden müssen für 2 epixx



jap


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich begann da sein Untergang - du verwechselst das immer Skatero
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Uh der war hart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jupp und dann finden die es doch gut dass se nichmehr 24/7 raiden müssen für 2 epixx


Ich fand schon den gesamten Questcontent in Wotlk scheiße... war wohl nichts mit raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich fand schon den gesamten Questcontent in Wotlk scheiße... war wohl nichts mit raiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja warn paar nette quests dabei ...
nur der raid content war was easy....


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich begann da sein Untergang - du verwechselst das immer Skatero
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Untergang des schlechten Nachtschwärmer - Die Blütezeit des Nachtschwärmer begann.


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich fand schon den gesamten Questcontent in Wotlk scheiße... war wohl nichts mit raiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es geht ich find wotlk ok - naja bin auch erst mitte bc dabei^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der Untergang des schlechten Nachtschwärmer - Die Blütezeit des Nachtschwärmer begann.


Nein nein, die Blütezeit endete da. Ab da begann langsam, aber sicher der Niedergang - leider. Nicht wegen einzelner Personen, sondern wegen manchen Gruppen.



Edou schrieb:


> Es geht ich find wotlk ok - naja bin auch erst mitte bc dabei^^


Ich mochte BC <3 Sowohl Raidtechnisch als auch Questtechnisch (Höllenfeuerhalbinsel ftw!)


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein nein, die Blütezeit endete da. Ab da begann langsam, aber sicher der Niedergang - leider. Nicht wegen einzelner Personen, sondern wegen manchen Gruppen.



ja immer diese doofen wrestling fans hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein nein, die Blütezeit endete da. Ab da begann langsam, aber sicher der Niedergang - leider. Nicht wegen einzelner Personen, sondern wegen manchen Gruppen.
> 
> 
> Ich mochte BC <3 Sowohl Raidtechnisch als auch Questtechnisch (Höllenfeuerhalbinsel ftw!)



Ich sah Bc nie wirklich...mein hunter war da noch 57 - dann dk reroll weil hunter naja mag ich nichmehr-.-
Dk 80 
Druide nebnbei hochgezockt(main) also viel sah ich da nicht - leider


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich sah Bc nie wirklich...mein hunter war da noch 57 - dann dk reroll weil hunter naja mag ich nichmehr-.-
> Dk 80
> Druide nebnbei hochgezockt(main) also viel sah ich da nicht - leider


Der DK... einer der größten FAILS ein WoW


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry969449
Da war mein erster Post.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry969449
> Da war mein erster Post.



Und mit Abstand dein bester!


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry969449
> Da war mein erster Post.


Dein sinnvollster Beitrag ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der DK... einer der größten FAILS ein WoW



obwohl die dk startgebiet questreihe schon ziemlich genial gemacht wurde =O


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry969449
> Da war mein erster Post.


wurdest aber mal voll fett ignoriert wa? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wurdest aber mal voll fett ignoriert wa? ^^



aber ziemlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wurdest aber mal voll fett ignoriert wa? ^^


Ja habe ja gesagt, da war der Nachtschwärmer noch schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja habe ja gesagt, da war der Nachtschwärmer noch schlecht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur die leute begüßt die die kannten ;P


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

War fast immer so... 1. Beitrag dort ==> IGnore


----------



## Lillyan (4. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> War fast immer so... 1. Beitrag dort ==> IGnore


Besser als jetzt, da wird man meist blöd angemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Besser als jetzt, da wird man meist blöd angemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na wer wird den hier blöd angemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Besser als jetzt, da wird man meist blöd angemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gewartet wie ein Krokodil im Bush...(Grüne Farbe^^)
Und dann direkt mit einem Konterpost zurückgeschlagen.


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

jupp traurug......also einigen wir uns drauf es ist zum teil besser als damals aber auch zum teil schlechter?

Wenn nich dann L**** mich doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (4. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der DK... einer der größten FAILS ein WoW


du erinerst mich an die Creationisten aus den USA
hm, was habta wohl gemeinsam :/

nich missverstehen, ich spielte DK iner Beta und danach noch nen Jahr. 
Und er war und ist kein Fail.
Weshalb ich auch sehr pöse auf alle bin die unqualifizierte und Begründungsfreie DK-Hassposts verfassen.

nichts desto trotz, ich selber hasse DKs ^_^
den grund kann ich als leidenschafftlicher DK gerne ma linken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Besser als jetzt, da wird man meist blöd angemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Von dir? Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Besser als jetzt, da wird man meist blöd angemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der war fies *heult*


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jupp traurug......also einigen wir uns drauf es ist zum teil besser als damals aber auch zum teil schlechter?
> 
> Wenn nich dann L**** mich doch
> 
> ...



ok


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> du erinerst mich an die Creationisten aus den USA
> 
> hm, was habta wohl gemeinsam :/


oO Wieso das denn?


----------



## TheGui (4. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> oO Wieso das denn?


weil die auch viel scheiße reden ohne was beweisen oder widerlegen zu können ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> weil die auch viel scheiße reden ohne was beweisen oder widerlegen zu können ^^


Achja, nur gibt es genug sachen, die den DK zum Fail machen. Ich meine, selbst Herr Street gibt zu, dass Blizzard beim Designen des DK´s Fehler gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die Heldenklassen waren doch von vorne rein bescheuert... der DK ähnelt zu sehr den anderen Klassen bzw. ist nur eine Mischung aus Schurke/Hexenmeister/Krieger...


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Ok thema wechsel - wie wird dass Wetter morgen???^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ok thema wechsel - wie wird dass Wetter morgen???^^



hoffentlich düster,kalt und vllt mit schnee oder regen...hach wär das schön...hab genug von diesem kack sommer wetter >_<


----------



## TheGui (4. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achja, nur gibt es genug sachen, die den DK zum Fail machen. Ich meine, selbst Herr Street gibt zu, dass Blizzard beim Designen des DK´s Fehler gemacht hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





TheGui schrieb:


> du erinerst mich an die Creationisten aus den USA
> hm, was habta wohl gemeinsam :/
> 
> nich missverstehen, ich spielte DK iner Beta und danach noch nen Jahr.
> ...


damit du alles mitbekommst was ich geschrieben habe ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Oktober 2009)

Hier is es schon kalt genug -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hier is es schon kalt genug -.-



dann gib was ab =O


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hoffentlich düster,kalt und vllt mit schnee oder regen...hach wär das schön...hab genug von diesem kack sommer wetter >_<


Jo könnt wieder schneien^^


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hier is es schon kalt genug -.-


schon wieder gefappt? oO deine arme keller wand


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ok thema wechsel - wie wird dass Wetter morgen???^^



(Mondphase x Eier im Schnitt Pro Huhn gelegt² x aufgegessene Zeller³)/
(Sonnenuntergangszeit x (Fehler von Windows/100000000) x nicht aufgegessene Teller)

Mhhh.....
14 °C im Schatten und es wird Regen geben.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Oktober 2009)

Bohr ihr seid so unwitzig ich geh schlafen echt ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> schon wieder gefappt? oO deine arme keller wand



O_o

nja bin ma weg nacht mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> (Mondphase x Eier im Schnitt Pro Huhn gelegt² x aufgegessene Zeller³)/
> (Sonnenuntergang x (Fehler von Windows/100000000) x nicht aufgegessene Teller)
> 
> Mhhh.....
> 14 °C im Schatten und es wird Regen geben.


NEEEEIN du hast zu viel gespoilert jetzt muss ich mir nen neues unsinniges thema suchen -.-


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> O_o
> 
> nja bin ma weg nacht mädels
> 
> ...


Gute Nacht violetter Powerranger


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bohr ihr seid so unwitzig ich geh schlafen echt ...


Du mich auch - nacht Lachi nach Blad........und tu es nicht schon wieder...deine wand wird sich sonst beim nächsten erdbeben auf dich stürzen=tot



Ps ich mein dass alles rein Spass mäßig nicht als direkte beleidigung oder so..^^


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

So neues Thema Hatt sich wer Fifa 10 gekauft oder so - wollt ma wissen wies is ob ichs mir auch kauf oder so


Nagut - ich geh auch off nacht bis heute abend mädels


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> So neues Thema Hatt sich wer Fifa 10 gekauft oder so - wollt ma wissen wies is ob ichs mir auch kauf oder so



Wenn du es dir kaufts wirst du pro €, wo das gekostet hat exakt 59,3443534653636445 min Spaß haben. Du wirst dich auf einer Skala von 1 bis 10 6 aufregen, weil es viel zu leicht und kurzweilig ist.


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> So neues Thema Hatt sich wer Fifa 10 gekauft oder so - wollt ma wissen wies is ob ichs mir auch kauf oder so
> 
> 
> Nagut - ich geh auch off nacht bis heute abend mädels


Nein.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch mal weg.
Edous Traum spoilern: Du wirst weit fallen... Pass auf, dass de net aus dem Bett fällst.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht ihr Unruhestifer!


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Gute Nacht ihr Unruhestifer!


Also jetzt übertreibst du es aber Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Oktober 2009)

Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Übertreibst du es in deinen Leben immer so? Ist nicht immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Oktober 2009)

Guten *ABEND ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh dann mal offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Arosk (4. Oktober 2009)

Böser Doppelpost!


----------



## Lurock (4. Oktober 2009)

Linkin Park stinkt.


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Linkin Park stinkt.


Pah, tun sie net :<
Btw:


----------



## Kronas (4. Oktober 2009)

abäääänd


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

Ahoi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Oktober 2009)

Tag.


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ahoi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh weh, den gibt es ja auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh weh, den gibt es ja auch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Unglaublich wieviel rl man kriegt ohne WoW ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Unglaublich wieviel rl man kriegt ohne WoW ^^


Siehste mal... wird nur manchmal etwas teurer als nen Monat WoW :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Siehste mal... wird nur manchmal etwas teurer als nen Monat WoW :X


Ja ist mir auch aufgefallen, die Geldbörse wird viel mehr belastet als sonst x´D
Nahja versuche jetzt mal ab und zu hier wieder vorbei zu lurren ;D


----------



## Lurock (4. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Unglaublich wieviel rl man kriegt ohne WoW ^^


QFT


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> QFT


Quantenfeldtheorie?


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ja ist mir auch aufgefallen, die Geldbörse wird viel mehr belastet als sonst x´D
> Nahja versuche jetzt mal ab und zu hier wieder vorbei zu lurren ;D


Ab und zu = ab sofort täglich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

Gnah, dummer Reload -.-


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ab und zu = ab sofort täglich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


I will try 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



QFT=Quantenfeldtheorie? ^^


----------



## Kronas (4. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Quantenfeldtheorie?


quotet for thruth


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

brb gta vice city spiel0rn


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> quotet for thruth


Thanks ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> brb gta vice city spiel0rn


Gutes Spiel, ein wenig schlechter als Teil 4, aber wesentlich besser als dieses miese San Andreas


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gutes Spiel, ein wenig schlechter als Teil 4, aber wesentlich besser als dieses miese San Andreas



San Andreas fand ich top. Was findeste an dem Game so schlecht?


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> San Andreas fand ich top. Was findeste an dem Game so schlecht?


A) Das Szenario
 Die Story, die toll beginnt, aber einen so grottigen Mittelteil hat
C) Diese billigen Rollenspielelemente...


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> A) Das Szenario
> Die Story, die toll beginnt, aber einen so grottigen Mittelteil hat
> C) Diese billigen Rollenspielelemente...




A)Fand ich im großen und ganzen ok.
Stimm ich zu
C)So krass nervig waren die auch wieder net ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> A)Fand ich im großen und ganzen ok.
> Stimm ich zu
> C)So krass nervig waren die auch wieder net ^^


A) Nein, diese Hiphop - obermegachecker- Sache war zum davonlaufen
C) Nicht nervig, aber vollkommen unangepasst


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> A) Nein, diese Hiphop - obermegachecker- Sache war zum davonlaufen
> C) Nicht nervig, aber vollkommen unangepasst


A) Ich bin zwar kein Hiphop Anhänger aber ich fands ehrlich gesagt iwie interessant
C) Wenn du zu fett wurdest, konnts schon nervig werden 

^^


----------



## Kronas (4. Oktober 2009)

omg ein neuer dark legacy comic oO


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> omg ein neuer dark legacy comic oO


LAAAAAAANGWEILIG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> LAAAAAAANGWEILIG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nix da


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nix da


Kronas müffelt! :O


----------



## Tabuno (4. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> abäääänd


hi mursik und hi an die andern.


----------



## Kronas (4. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hi mursik und hi an die andern.


hi <inserttabunoswc3namen>


----------



## Tabuno (4. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hi <GoSu]O_o[WiN>


dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gutes Spiel, ein wenig schlechter als Teil 4, aber wesentlich besser als dieses miese San Andreas



nja ich muß sagen das bei mir vice city und teil 4 gleich stehen...find beide spiele genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nja ich muß sagen das bei mir vice city und teil 4 gleich stehen...find beide spiele genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei gta 4 nervt die Autofahr-Physik dingens, finde ich persönlich.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Bei gta 4 nervt die Autofahr-Physik dingens, finde ich persönlich.



geht....nur das ewige ausm auto rausflieg nervt wenn man wo gegen knallt....auch wenn das manchma ganz lustig sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> geht....nur das ewige ausm auto rausflieg nervt wenn man wo gegen knallt....auch wenn das manchma ganz lustig sein kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Muss ehrlich sagen, obwohl soviele sich darüber beschweren, ist mir das nur einmal passiert^^ Ansonsten nur wenn ich meinen Spaß haben wollte und es extra gemacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

achja
*amon amarth t-shirt bestellt hab*
*freu*
*t-shirt teuer gewesen sei*
*jetzt arm sei*
*:/*
*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaber das t-shirt hab*
*freu*


----------



## Kronas (4. Oktober 2009)

omg 2 mods auf einmal sind da


----------



## Dini (4. Oktober 2009)

hiho ihr schwärmer *wink*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> omg 2 mods auf einmal sind da


immer dieselben



Dini schrieb:


> hiho ihr schwärmer *wink*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Muss ehrlich sagen, obwohl soviele sich darüber beschweren, ist mir das nur einmal passiert^^ Ansonsten nur wenn ich meinen Spaß haben wollte und es extra gemacht hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mir passiert das dauernd -.- ... mhh ok is schon lustig mit nem schnellen auto in ne blockade der polizei reinzufahen und dann 50-500m weit zu fliegen und das ganze dann noch zu überleben das handy rauszuziehen n neues auto cheaten und dann das ganze nochma von vorne machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nabend dini und lilly


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> omg 2 mods auf einmal sind da


*Panik*




DER schrieb:


> das handy rauszuziehen n neues auto cheaten


Oha , ich habs 2x durchgezockt ohne zu cheaten o.0 und hab bis heute keinen angewendet


----------



## Dini (4. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> omg 2 mods auf einmal sind da


*mit den Armen wedel* buuuuh!

(nen Versuch ists doch wert oder?) hihi^^


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> hiho ihr schwärmer *wink*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nabend

Lachmann, welches T-Shirt hast du jetzt gekauft?


----------



## Kronas (4. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> *Panik*
> 
> 
> 
> Oha , ich habs 2x durchgezockt ohne zu cheaten o.0 und hab bis heute keinen angewendet


suchst du grad zufällig nen neuen avatar?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Oha , ich habs 2x durchgezockt ohne zu cheaten o.0 und hab bis heute keinen angewendet



ich find zu gta gehören einfach cheats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mann kanns natürlich auch ohne machen aber um spaß zu haben sind cheats schon ziemlich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Lachmann, welches T-Shirt hast du jetzt gekauft?



das pure viking t-shirt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das andere sah zwar auch gut aus aber das gefällt mir doch insgesamt besser


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> suchst du grad zufällig nen neuen avatar?^^


Schon gefunden =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

SON OF ODEN
THUNDERGOD
MASTER OF WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR
ASATOR

*voll abgeh und halbes zimmer weg hau*


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2009)

> <Rapii> Hab 2 Pferdeschwänze :>
> <l3fpA[SotF]> Ich hab einen
> <l3fpA[SotF]> und ne glatze
> <The_World_is_mine> LOL


:S


----------



## Kronas (4. Oktober 2009)

You: hey
Stranger: hello
You: how are you?
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

keiner mag mich :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> :S



woher hast du immer diese komischen "gespräche" ? :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> woher hast du immer diese komischen "gespräche" ? :O


http://ibash.de/warteschlange.html
bzw normal ibash.de


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> You: hey
> Stranger: hello
> You: how are you?
> Your conversational partner has disconnected.
> ...


Sag einfach:"asl?"


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

<Flutschfinger> ALTER!!! du hast heut was verpasst xDDD  
<trash@home> hmm?  
<Flutschfinger> Markus kam heut mit gebrochener hand in die schule!!!! xD  
<trash@home> wtf was hatter gmacht Ô.o?  
<Flutschfinger> pass auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<Flutschfinger> der muss in der früh aufgestanden sein, in seim zimmer wars 
<Flutschfinger> wohl noch nicht ganz so hell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<Flutschfinger> läuft auf sein spiegel zu => denkt sich wtf da kommt wer auf mich zu!  
<Flutschfinger> holt aus uns schlägt voll zu!! xDD  
<trash@home> lmao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 <Flutschfinger> spiegel kaputt und hand gebrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Kronas (4. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sag einfach:"asl?"


das ist mir zu persönlich und pervers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgendwie gibts heute haufenweise von solchen leuten:
Stranger: hey
You: hey
You: how are you?
Stranger: fine
Stranger: u?
You: me too
Stranger: male 17 looking for girl with cam on msn
You: are you too lazy to get a real girlfriend?
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

auf wunsch von herr grüne brille wird das ergebnis überarbeitet
*warte musik einspiel*
dim
didim
dididiidm

ok

kronas:0
stranger:0


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2009)

lazy durch ugly ersetzen, dann wärs 1:0 :O


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lazy durch ugly ersetzen, dann wärs 1:0 :O


ja das währ nice xD


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2009)

Ach und sei auf die Abras vorbereitet. Halte IMMER einen Masterball bereit.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2009)

> <Kleba> ist es schlimm, wenn man um 12 uhr schon betrunken ist?
> <Megiddo> morgens oder abends?
> <Kleba> sowohl als auch?


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ach und sei auf die Abras vorbereitet. Halte IMMER einen Masterball bereit.



oooooooder nimm ein pokemon mit hypnose bzw schlafpuder mit :x


----------



## Kronas (4. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oooooooder nimm ein pokemon mit hypnose bzw schlafpuder mit :x


oder denk dir: WTF was soll ich mit nem abra und flieh vom kampf ;D


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2009)

> <Galaxyman> so ein scheiss grad eben
> <1337> wasn?
> <Galaxyman> Ich hatte voll kein Bock zu lernen...also dacht ich mir, werf ne Münze a la Kopf= CS, Zahl=Warcraft, Kante= Lernen...
> <1337> lol und?
> ...


lol


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oder denk dir: WTF was soll ich mit nem abra und flieh vom kampf ;D



das wär natürlich auch ne variante 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

hiho @ all


Worum gehts heute?


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hiho @ all
> 
> 
> Worum gehts heute?



warum und wie man ein abra fängt...öhhh jo  und so....


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

was zur hölle ist ein abra?


Spoiler



Spoilerman,Spoilerman er macht was immer ein spoilerman macht


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> was zur hölle ist ein abra?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



spiderschwein ist cooler :<


----------



## Dini (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> was zur hölle ist ein abra?



Abra, Simsala und äääääh
*hat gerad die Pokemonmusik im Kopf*
Gnaaaah, schämt euch!^^


----------



## Maladin (4. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> warum und wie man ein abra fängt...öhhh jo  und so....



Abra ist ein Psycho Pokemon das in der ersten Gameboy Version des Spieles die dusselige Angewohnheit hatte, sich nach der ersten Attacke wegzuteleportieren. Daher war es ratsam einen extratollen Pokeball dabeizuhaben um es gleich initial zum Kampfbeginn damit zu fangen.

Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

hrhrhrr bald neues rob zombie und gama bomb album <:


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Abra, Simsala und äääääh
> *hat gerad die Pokemonmusik im Kopf*
> Gnaaaah, schämt euch!^^



haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es war abkra kadabra simsala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Maladin schrieb:


> Abra ist ein Psycho Pokemon das in der ersten Gameboy Version des Spieles die dusselige Angewohnheit hatte, sich nach der ersten Attacke wegzuteleportieren. Daher war es ratsam einen extratollen Pokeball dabeizuhaben um es gleich initial zum Kampfbeginn damit zu fangen.
> 
> Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer.



O_o da kennt sich aber wer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 abend


----------



## ipercoop (4. Oktober 2009)

Ein Pokemon


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hrhrhrr bald neues rob zombie und gama bomb album <:


Rob Zombie <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Rob Zombie <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yey noch ein fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (4. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Abra ist ein Psycho Pokemon das in der ersten Gameboy Version des Spieles die dusselige Angewohnheit hatte


Boar du oller Pro! *stups*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


DER schrieb:


> haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja das hab ich auch soeben wieder rausgefunden, Altersdemenz *kicher*


----------



## Maladin (4. Oktober 2009)

Das rockt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEllLECo4OM


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2009)

gab ma son cs video... funmap&fungaming hiess das (das video war einfach geil) und bei den knife sachen kam rob zombie - dragula... das war extrem herrlich


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

so bin ma weg morgen wieder schule :/ 

nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ brille oha....g0il


----------



## Maladin (4. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Boar du oller Pro! *stups*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*umkipp*

Nacht Lachmann!


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> yey noch ein fan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein Fan, aber die Musik ist teilweise nice =D

Ullä lachmann ^^


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

AHHH ABRA...nu check ichs,,,naja aus dem pokemon alter bin ich raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nacht Lachi!


----------



## Dini (4. Oktober 2009)

Nacht Lachmann! :>

*Fuß auf Maladins Brust stell*
HA-HAAAAA!

Ich habe ein wildes Maladin bezwungen!!!

*Pokeball such, nicht find, panisch werd*
Gnaaaaah! 
Mist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nacht Lachmann! :>
> 
> *Fuß auf Maladins Brust stell*
> HA-HAAAAA!
> ...



musst du dir nen (ultra?!?)ball kaufen dann klappt es XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2009)

sogar raupi hätte mala besiegen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (4. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *Pokeball such, nicht find, panisch werd*



Hier nimm meinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grüne schrieb:


> sogar raupi hätte mala besiegen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*grüne brille mit dem paddel vermöbel*

Ich bin schon Level 4


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

OMG OMG die welt wird untergehn.....3 mods in eine thread omg....


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> *grüne brille mit dem paddel vermöbel*


*agilität* Oo


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich bin schon Level 4


raupi ist lvl 5 1/2


----------



## Maladin (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> OMG OMG die welt wird untergehn.....3 mods in eine thread omg....



Schon Angst - lass dich doch vom Undertaker Avatar beschützen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (4. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Hier nimm meinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ui danke 
*strahlend den Ball hochhalt*
Pokeball flieg und siiiiiiiiieg....!

Hm, falscher Text oder? :>
Ach egal...
*Schulterzuck und an Malas Kopf werf*

Lillllyyyy! Schau mal ich fang mir gerad ein wildes Maaladin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Schon Angst - lass dich doch vom Undertaker Avatar beschützen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der ist heute ausgebucht-.- Hell in a cell ppv und so

Naja ist de rundertaker nicht zur hand ruf den drogendealer jeff heran 
(ist alles eine lüge mit dem drogen deal )

And are you aint with that i have 2 words for YA! SUC* IT


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> ...


Glückwunsch!
Du hast ein wildes Maladin gefangen. Möchtest du Maladin einen Namen geben?


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Du hast ein wildes Maladin gefangen. Möchtest du Maladin einen Namen geben?


*hust* einen kosenamen geben *hust*


----------



## Lillyan (4. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seid seltsam....


----------



## Maladin (4. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Du hast ein wildes Maladin gefangen. Möchtest du Maladin einen Namen geben?



Oh - das kann ins Auge gehen. *mit großen augen dini angugg* 

*Namensbuch anbiet "coole pokenoms"*


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ihr seid seltsam....


Bin ich so leicht zu durchschaun oO


----------



## Dini (4. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Du hast ein wildes Maladin gefangen. Möchtest du Maladin einen Namen geben?


Hm... 
Hmhm....
*zu Edou lins*
Ja klar, damit ihr dann euren Ulk damit treiben könnt, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nee, nee... Maladin ist fein =)


(Mal davon ab das Zam mir sicher nen dicken Vogel zeigt, wenn ich ihm sage, dass ich mir wünsche das Maladins Username geändert wird, weil er nun rein rechtlich mir gehört und ich ihn umbenannt hab höhö)


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Hm...
> Hmhm....
> *zu Edou lins*
> Ja klar, damit ihr dann euren Ulk damit treiben könnt, wa?
> ...


och was wir lassen dass kleine maladin nur sachen schleppen....und so nix schlimmes   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so lvlt es wenigstens...pro kilometer nen lvl und ruckzuck ist es auf 100 
dann kannst du der beste trainer werden^^

Und zu dem namen....Schnie schna schleppi XD


----------



## Maladin (4. Oktober 2009)

Den Namen mag ich. 

_Maladin lernt Herzen_

<3 <3


----------



## Lillyan (4. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Oh - das kann ins Auge gehen. *mit großen augen dini angugg*
> 
> *Namensbuch anbiet "coole pokenoms"*


Der Namensgenerator sagt:

Pikavee
You live in the searing volcanoes of Africa, and your diet consists mostly of meatballs, TV dinners and Dr. Pepper. 

gz zu pikavee, dini :>


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Oktober 2009)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 Mods hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (4. Oktober 2009)

TV Dinners .. warum muss ich gerade an Spongebob Makkaroni denken. *würg*

Edit: Namd Schwein


----------



## Lillyan (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Pokename ist:

Humser
You live in the veldts of France, and your diet consists mostly of insects, twigs and ambrosia.


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hiho

endlich nichmehr allein gott segne Jigsaw puzzle uh ich vergass ZAM ist einer von denen-.-


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Oktober 2009)

Hasst ihr mich wenn ich sage, dass ich 2 Wochen Ferien habe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hasst ihr mich wenn ich sage, dass ich 2 Wochen Ferien habe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö ich sitz krank zuhause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Bleibt bitte sachlich, freundlich und konstruktiv, sonst gibts eine mit dem Paddel.
> 
> /wink maladin


uhu mala du drohst andere mit der paddel ;P


----------



## Maladin (4. Oktober 2009)

Fear it




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst mit größter Überwindung habe ich die nicht hinunter bekommen, nachdem ein Kind sie nicht wollte. Ja - sie sind ekelhaft. Wo soll da Käsegeschmack gewesen sein?

Bärx


----------



## Lillyan (4. Oktober 2009)

Yummy *heimlich ins Klo kipp*


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

Das war krass. Geschändet bis zum ende des Lebens. Warum postest du so krasse bilder hier rein Maladin?


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Fear it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh gott sowas gibts? oO ich hasse alle nudeln ausser spaggethi nudeln ;P


----------



## Dini (4. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Fear it


I pfui bah, synthetische Pappnudeln... mir wird schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (4. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Das war krass. Geschändet bis zum ende des Lebens. Warum postest du so krasse bilder hier rein Maladin?



Das hat mir mein Ernährungshelfer geraten. Das ist Teil meiner Therapie, das ich nach diesem Gaumensupergau wieder irgendwann normal essen kann.


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hasst ihr mich wenn ich sage, dass ich 2 Wochen Ferien habe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habe auch noch 2 und vorher hatte ich schon 2 Wochen.


----------



## Zukane (4. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wo gibts die denn? 
hab die noch nie gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Das hat mir mein Ernährungshelfer geraten. Das ist Teil meiner Therapie, das ich nach diesem Gaumensupergau wieder irgendwann normal essen kann.


Spielt von euch mods wer wow?

Naja diese nudeln sind bestimmt aus schwamm gemacht^^


----------



## Lurock (4. Oktober 2009)

Gibts hier was umsonst?


----------



## Maladin (4. Oktober 2009)

Zukane schrieb:


> Wo gibts die denn?
> hab die noch nie gesehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mitbringsel aus den Vereinigten Staaten - wo sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edou schrieb:


> Spielt von euch mods wer wow?



Ich bin noch relativ aktiver Spieler - wieso?



Lurock schrieb:


> Gibts hier was umsonst?



Hoi Lulu


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

Zukane schrieb:


> Wo gibts die denn?
> hab die noch nie gesehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gibts glaub ich nur im Ami Ländchen ^^


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich bin noch relativ aktiver Spieler - wieso?


och nur so hab dein avatar gesehn icecrown zita ;P da kam ich mal auf die idee zu fragen

Was für nen heiler spielst den? Priest,Pala,Shami,oder drood?


----------



## Zukane (4. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Gibts glaub ich nur im Ami Ländchen ^^



achso schade xD

ach ja es gibt grade bei ebay bananen für 3.99 ;D;D


----------



## Lillyan (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Spielt von euch mods wer wow?


Hab mein Abo heut gekündigt :>


----------



## Lurock (4. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Hoi Lulu


Nabend Mala


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hab mein Abo heut gekündigt :>


Wuhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Was für nen heiler spielst den? Priest,Pala,Shami,oder drood?



Ich spiele hauptsächlich meine Weltraumziegen Paladina als Heiler und die Weltraumziegen Priesterin so nebenbei als Diszi Heiler.


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hab mein Abo heut gekündigt :>


sie hatt es geschafft die sucht ist weg - gz^^


Ah nen dreanei^^

Ne ich bleib bei meiner nachtelfin drood dumm da stehn und nur hotten dass einzigste was ich lieber hab ist an nem priest die große direkt heilung aber der drood macht mir mehr fun alsn priest eule ftw^^


----------



## Lillyan (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> sie hatt es geschafft die sucht ist weg - gz^^


Ich war nie wirklich süchtig... hab ja netmal geraidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> sie hatt es geschafft die sucht ist weg - gz^^



Bei Lilly konnte man glaube nie wirklich von Sucht sprechen.


----------



## Dini (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Spielt von euch mods wer wow?


Seit 5 Monaten nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lurock schrieb:


> Gibts hier was umsonst?


*Popcorn in die Hand deu*^^


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich war nie wirklich süchtig... hab ja netmal geraidet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Heutzutage kann man ja auch raiden ohne abhänig zu sein ^^ War vor 3-4 jahren noch anders x´D


----------



## Edou (4. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich war nie wirklich süchtig... hab ja netmal geraidet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^
aber immerhin bist losgekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





SO ich sag dann auch nächtle....muss auch mal schlafen ^^ morgen früh zum dock man schaut sich CU!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ^^
> aber immerhin bist losgekommen
> 
> 
> ...



N8

Und ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll. Mir ist extrem langweilig :<


----------



## Maladin (4. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> SO ich sag dann auch nächtle....muss auch mal schlafen ^^ morgen früh zum dock man schaut sich CU!



N8i


----------



## Dini (4. Oktober 2009)

Nacht Edou^^


----------



## Lillyan (4. Oktober 2009)

Wir haben alle vertrieben *heul*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Oktober 2009)

Nö ich bin noch hier


----------



## Maladin (4. Oktober 2009)

Dann verschieben wir den Thread ins interne Forum *ggg*

*grün und blau mit gebrochenen beinen hereinsolper und ergänz*

Es gibt natürlich nicht so etwas wie ein internes Forum. Das ist ne urban legend wie B*E*E*E*D


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch hier... und ich muss sagen Aerith Tod habe ich mir eh... epischer vorgestellt xD


----------



## Dini (4. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin auch hier... und ich muss sagen Aerith Tod habe ich mir eh... epischer vorgestellt xD


Ah, das riecht verdächtig nach FF


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Oktober 2009)

Ja... FFVII grad CD 1 abgeschlossen :O


----------



## Maladin (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich erinnere mich noch an das müde FF Finale auf dem SNES ich war echt enttäuscht. Es gab weißen Text auf schwarzem Grund mit Geschichte ... Juhu

Leider kann ich nicht sagen welcher Teil das war.


----------



## Ol@f (4. Oktober 2009)

Abend.


----------



## Dini (4. Oktober 2009)

Hm...
Final Fantasy 6 war das letzte Final Fantasy für Nintendos SNES (1994) und es war auch das letzte Mal, dass Square ein Final Fantasy-Spiel für eine Nintendo Konsole herausbrachte.
Also irgendwas in dem Rahmen, Maladin^^

Achja, für Selor... sehr genial:


----------



## Maladin (4. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Final Fantasy 6 war das letzte Final Fantasy für Nintendos SNES (1994) und es war auch das letzte Mal, dass Square ein Final Fantasy-Spiel für eine Nintendo Konsole herausbrachte.



Selber Pro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ja auf dem europäischen Markt ein paar Teile fehlen und die Kontinuität etwas zu wünschen übrig lässt.

Wird wohl 6 gewesen sein.


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2009)

So ich geh schlafen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Ol@f (4. Oktober 2009)

Ach mist, ich weiß net, was ich tun soll.

Entweder Törleß nochmal bisschen lesen  (<- blödes Buch) oder sich über Shakespeare + elisabethianisches Zeitalter informieren (<- langweilig) oder schlafen gehen 



> Gute Nacht



Nacht.


----------



## Maladin (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich verkrümel mich auch mal. Nacht ihr.


----------



## Dini (4. Oktober 2009)

Also ich verkrümel mich nu auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: rofl er hat lol gesagt! *nach oben zu Malas letzten Post schiel*


----------



## Ol@f (4. Oktober 2009)

Hach, dann geh ich glaub ich auch schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (5. Oktober 2009)

Wasn das hier ... grade mal 00:00 und ihr haut ab? Tze tze tze ...


----------



## Kargaro (5. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin nicht abgehaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Oktober 2009)

So geh dann au mal schlafen, nach einem enttäuschenden PPV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Abra ist ein Psycho Pokemon das in der ersten Gameboy Version des Spieles die dusselige Angewohnheit hatte, sich nach der ersten Attacke wegzuteleportieren. Daher war es ratsam einen extratollen Pokeball dabeizuhaben um es gleich initial zum Kampfbeginn damit zu fangen.
> 
> Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer.


Pokemon-Suchti!



Lillyan schrieb:


> Ihr seid seltsam....


Wir sind seltsam, aber du nicht, wenn du deinen Pokemonnamen raussuchst? oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Oktober 2009)

Aloha.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

hi omg omg omg omg omg omg wie gehts omg omg omg omg euch? omg omg omg


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Oktober 2009)

nein


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein



Doch!


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2009)

Trolli spielt mit Barbie Puppen und Lachman mit Hannah Montana Figuren \o/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Oktober 2009)

Und Lachmann, fleißig die Wrestlingergebnisse gesehen?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trolli spielt mit Barbie Puppen und Lachman mit Hannah Montana Figuren \o/



nö nur mit der hannah montana käsereibe lmao 


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und Lachmann, fleißig die Wrestlingergebnisse gesehen?^^



jap....ein paar ergebnisse haben mich schon überrascht


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trolli spielt mit Barbie Puppen und Lachman mit Hannah Montana Figuren \o/



?


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ?


Gut, so war das nicht gemeint, aber witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö nur mit der hannah montana käsereibe lmao
> 
> 
> jap....ein paar ergebnisse haben mich schon überrascht



Mich auch... hab fast alle Matches falsch vorhergesagt^^.


----------



## Kronas (5. Oktober 2009)

gnaahahaha bald hab ich juwelenschleifen 450...


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mich auch... hab fast alle Matches falsch vorhergesagt^^.



jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kronas schrieb:


> gnaahahaha bald hab ich juwelenschleifen 450...



Oha.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

Ahoi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

moin joker


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Oktober 2009)

gnah


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2009)

Wieso postest du es noch einmal Trolli?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gnaahahaha bald hab ich juwelenschleifen 450...



Ich hab auch einen Erfolg wegen Beruf errungen:

Brillenträger
Erreiche den Skill 450 bei Ornanieren.


----------



## Kronas (5. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gnah


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab auch einen Erfolg wegen Beruf errungen:
> 
> Brillenträger
> Erreiche den Skill 450 bei Ornanieren.



O_o ferkel du 

oh shit xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Edou (5. Oktober 2009)

HEEEYYY JOOO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> HEEEYYY JOOO



Und, HiaC Live geguckt?^^


----------



## Edou (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja leider....was soll der kack undertaker und punk als erstes match oO so was von kacke


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

Mein Emo hat mir wieder in den Käfig gekackt.


----------



## Kronas (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh shit xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


kanntest noch net? das issen klassiker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Mein Emo hat mir wieder in den Käfig gekackt.



meiner is seid 2 wochen stubenrein 


Kronas schrieb:


> kanntest noch net? das issen klassiker!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne dat war mir neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das mit omas*x is genauso geil xDDDDDD
omas*x *nick und sich die lippen leg*


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> meiner is seid 2 wochen stubenrein


Wie geschafft?


----------



## Edou (5. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wie geschafft?


Hartes Training?


----------



## Kronas (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omas*x


sag nicht das wort mit dem e! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wie geschafft?



mit bestrafung...is ganz easy pass auf:
wenn er irgendwo hinmacht wo er nich hinmachen soll dann nihm im sein nagellack,haarspray und eyeliner weg...wenn ers dann aber richtig macht kannste ihm die sacchen wiedergeben...hat ganz gut geklappt bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> sag nicht das wort mit dem e!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gesch... äh Eber?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> sag nicht das wort mit dem e!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja hier sind doch noch kinder anwesend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

Er schiebt voll die Faxen seitdem ich seine Rasierklinge weggenommen hab : (


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Er schiebt voll die Faxen seitdem ich seine Rasierklinge weggenommen hab : (



das problem hatte ich nicht...hmm meiner war nich so der ritzer eher der heuler mhhh...schwierige sache... versuchs ma mit plastik messern! mit denen kann er sich nicht verletzen aber er hätte nen kleinen ersatz


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das problem hatte ich nicht...hmm meiner war nich so der ritzer eher der heuler mhhh...schwierige sache... versuchs ma mit plastik messern! mit denen kann er sich nicht verletzen aber er hätte nen kleinen ersatz


Hab ich schon, aber der probiert sich aufzuschneiden, klappt nicht und legt die Dinger wieder weg <_< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Hab ich schon, aber der probiert sich aufzuschneiden, klappt nicht und legt die Dinger wieder weg <_<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ahhh verzwickte sache >_< mhhh *denk* aaaahhh ich hab ne idee is dein emo männlich oder weiblich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ahhh verzwickte sache >_< mhhh *denk* aaaahhh ich hab ne idee is dein emo männlich oder weiblich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du machst nicht das was ich denke oder :O


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ahhh verzwickte sache >_< mhhh *denk* aaaahhh ich hab ne idee is dein emo männlich oder weiblich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Verzicktes weibchen ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du machst nicht das was ich denke oder :O



öhh..eehh..äähhh...neeeeeeiiiin 


Jokkerino schrieb:


> Verzicktes weibchen ^^



achso...mhhh ok neue idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich könnte dir meinen mal ausleihen und er könnte ihr vllt beibringen wie das mit dem stubenrein so funzt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und "passieren" kann auch nix wenn wa die alleine lassen.... meiner...ist....kastriert O_o war ne ganz schöne sauerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

*lachmann tötet nachtschwärmer*


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

2 Emos in meinem käfig? Alter, da könnten ja tatsächlich Ansätze von Freude entstehen, nene schlechte idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> 2 Emos in meinem käfig? Alter, da könnten ja tatsächlich Ansätze von Freude entstehen, nene schlechte idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach f*ck -.- die dinger kann man niemals zufriedenstellen :/ ok letzte idee 
wir verkaufen die dinger an ne nervenheilanstalt und von dem geld gehn wa einen trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach f*ck -.- die dinger kann man niemals zufriedenstellen :/ ok letzte idee
> wir verkaufen die dinger an ne nervenheilanstalt und von dem geld gehn wa einen trinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DAS ist eine verdammt gute Idee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> DAS ist eine verdammt gute Idee!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



denk ich mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (5. Oktober 2009)

ihr seit doch alle krank


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

nö...ich bin meinen emo los und geh gleich einen kippen  mir gehts blendend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (5. Oktober 2009)

Wer hat mich gerufen? *aus der gruft steig*


----------



## Kronas (5. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Wer hat mich gerufen? *aus der gruft steig*


meinst du weil ich von kranken leuten gesprochen hab?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Wer hat mich gerufen? *aus der gruft steig*



*schaufel nehm *
*mit der schaufel maladin k.o schlag*
*maladin wieder in die gruft leg*
*gruft abschließ*
mwhahahah ich hab maladin besiegt


----------



## H2OTest (5. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> meinst du weil ich von kranken leuten gesprochen hab?



Oder emos? *duck*

Ne kommt aus der gruft grufti?


----------



## H2OTest (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *mit der schaufel maladin k.o schlag*



klau doch das paddel!

achja hiho


----------



## Kronas (5. Oktober 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Oder emos? *duck*
> 
> Ne kommt aus der gruft grufti?


hast du zufällig soul eater geguckt oder kommts mir nur so vor?


----------



## H2OTest (5. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hast du zufällig soul eater geguckt oder kommts mir nur so vor?



ja, wieso? 

edit:sry vergesslich


----------



## Kronas (5. Oktober 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ja, wieso?


*auf titel zeig und laut hustet*


----------



## H2OTest (5. Oktober 2009)

outch(siehe edit)


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> klau doch das paddel!
> 
> achja hiho



ach damnd =/ padel wär besser gewesen -.-

hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Wer hat mich gerufen? *aus der gruft steig*


Dich wollten wir gerade verkaufen um einen trinken zu gehen ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dich wollten wir gerade verkaufen um einen trinken zu gehen ^^



ich halt mich da raus das war nur jokers plan
*duck und wegspring* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich halt mich da raus das war nur jokers plan
> *duck und wegspring*
> 
> 
> ...


Feigling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (5. Oktober 2009)

Wer will mein Waffenmeister sein und gegen Maladin kämpfen?


----------



## Maladin (5. Oktober 2009)

Krieg ist doch nicht so toll. Lasst uns lieber Mau Mau spielen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Feigling
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mala is zu viel für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub von ihm hab ich auch schonms nen 3 tage bann bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wer will mein Waffenmeister sein und gegen Maladin kämpfen?


.kill maladin


----------



## H2OTest (5. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> .kill maladin



Kann man mods töten? Das ist bestimt seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr schwierig


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Kann man mods töten? Das ist bestimt seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr schwierig


.kill H2OTest


----------



## H2OTest (5. Oktober 2009)

wie willst du wasser töten?


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wie willst du wasser töten?


Hacker ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Kann man mods töten? Das ist bestimt seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr schwierig



die sind ?? boss elite =/ wir bräuchten mindestens 25 leute um mala zu legen und wenn wa pech haben holt der ZAM und dann ist alles aus :/


----------



## H2OTest (5. Oktober 2009)

ich spiel dk da kann selbst zam nichts machn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

ZAM hustet arthas um :/ we are fucked :/


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die sind ?? boss elite =/ wir bräuchten mindestens 25 leute um mala zu legen und wenn wa pech haben holt der ZAM und dann ist alles aus :/


Dann brauchen wir 25 leute die
.kill maladin machen

24 fehlen noch!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

/b/ig maladin is watching you :/


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /b/ig maladin is watching you :/


i know 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ZAM hustet arthas um :/ we are fucked :/



es kann nur einen geben! 










mich!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> i know
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:/


H2OTest schrieb:


> es kann nur einen geben!
> 
> 
> 
> mich!



det glub ike net


----------



## Maladin (5. Oktober 2009)

Enrage ^^

Montag überstanden - wars bei euch auch chaotisch?


----------



## Skatero (5. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Enrage ^^
> 
> Montag überstanden - wars bei euch auch chaotisch?


War ungewöhnlich chillig für einen Montag , zumindest bei mir. o.0


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

naja ging...bissl müde und so... aber sonst war alles ganz in ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nabend skatero


----------



## H2OTest (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich sach nur eins  FERIEN!


schön entspannter Tag


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich sach nur eins  FERIEN!
> 
> 
> schön entspannter Tag



noch 1 GODDAMND woche bis herbstferien


FUCK YEAH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> noch 1 GODDAMND woche bis herbstferien
> 
> 
> FUCK YEAH
> ...


same


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

das heißt bis 2-3 schlafen dann was essen dann vllt mcfit dann vllt zu nem kumpel dann vllt was essen usw.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (5. Oktober 2009)

soul eater --> wow ---> Jugendtreff (rockstar spielen)


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

so bin jetzt ma weg...noch is noch schule -.-

nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das heißt bis 2-3 schlafen dann was essen dann vllt mcfit dann vllt zu nem kumpel dann vllt was essen usw....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jeah so mach ich dass auch sommerferien warn imba^^ solange hab ich noch nie gepennt^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so bin jetzt ma weg...noch is noch schule -.-
> 
> nacht
> 
> ...


Peace.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. Oktober 2009)

Abönd Und wieder Weg Css Zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> noch 1 GODDAMND woche bis herbstferien
> 
> 
> FUCK YEAH
> ...



Jooo, und noch eine Klausur davor....
Mit ner 1 gestartet und wahrscheinlich mit der 5 aufgehört :<


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag Verschwörungstheorien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag Verschwörungstheorien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Satan versteckt sich im Pentagon.


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Satan versteckt sich im Pentagon.


Nö, das nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geht, mal wieder, um Winnenden.


----------



## Edou (6. Oktober 2009)

Moin un so


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Abnd, wurde nichts daraus von buffed zu gehen... macht viel zu suechtig... das Forum, sie alle zu binden und so )=

Woah, wie konnte ich die unglaublich power von disturbed frueher uebersehen haben^^
 \m/ distuuurbd


----------



## Tabuno (6. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag Verschwörungstheorien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja ganz hab ich das video nicht verstanden, habs aber auch nur so nebenbei gesehen..


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja ganz hab ich das video nicht verstanden, habs aber auch nur so nebenbei gesehen..


Er führt einfach nur die Sachen auf, die nicht so ganz nachvollziehbar sind. Klingt manches plausibel, manches nicht. Aber naja, so ganz unrecht hat er nicht mit der Sache der Polizei...
Vielleicht war es ja wirklich was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Oktober 2009)

http://www.rocktube.us/GoSsCIUbROE/disturb...cial_video.html
Bestes Disturbed Video!


----------



## Dini (6. Oktober 2009)

Nabend ihrs... 
und:
Can you feel that?
Ah Shit!
Ouwahahaha!


----------



## Edou (6. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nabend ihrs...
> und:
> Can you feel that?
> Ah Shit!
> Ouwahahaha!


also mit der paddel sollst uns schlagen nicht dich selber.......


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2009)

Puuut a banana in your eeeeeear... Nabönd.


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2009)

Ok. nun sind die Mods völlig durchgeknallt...


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

ich grüße euch erdlinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*amon amarth t-shirt jetzt hab*
*freu*


achja inside the fire ruleZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok. nun sind die Mods völlig durchgeknallt...


ja


----------



## Dini (6. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok. nun sind die Mods völlig durchgeknallt...


Jetzt erst? Tzzzzzzzzz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur weil Edou anscheinend nicht den Songtext von down with the sickness von Disturbed kennt^^


DER schrieb:


> *amon amarth t-shirt jetzt hab*
> *freu*


Glückwunsch Lachmann


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Lachmann



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Jetzt erst? Tzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du warst sowieso von Anfang an sehr komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

ein mod der freiwillig mit UNS redet muß komisch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Oktober 2009)

Namd


----------



## Edou (6. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Jetzt erst? Tzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Ich kenn halt net alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und dass hörte sich so an als würdest dich selbst hauen mit der paddel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2009)

There's a drumming noise inside my head
That starts when you're around
I swear that you could hear it
It makes such an all mighty sound

hach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2009)

Vom himmel herunter schweb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

huhu


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> There's a drumming noise inside my head
> That starts when you're around
> I swear that you could hear it
> It makes such an all mighty sound
> ...


Wasn mit dir los?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend






riesentrolli schrieb:


> There's a drumming noise inside my head
> That starts when you're around
> I swear that you could hear it
> It makes such an all mighty sound
> ...



heilige scheiße
ein wütendes schwein
ein komischer trolli
und ein
wasser test
O_o oh shit we are fucked

joker dein ava macht mir angst :/


----------



## Edou (6. Oktober 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Vom himmel herunter schweb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jetzt bringt der auch noch regen mit menno -.-


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2009)

ne schnee denn mir ist s*****e kalt


----------



## Kronas (6. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Puuut a banana in your eeeeeear... Nabönd.


banana banana banana teracotta pie!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

wieviele threads im wow allgemein teil in 20min geschlossen werden ist schon legendär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> joker dein ava macht mir angst :/




Es ist knuffig.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Es ist knuffig.


was macht die pr0n ische in deiner sig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wieviele threads im wow allgemein teil in 20min geschlossen werden ist schon legendär
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gleich kommt ein troll, der sich beschwert und ist genausoschnell weg


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Es ist knuffig.



ne verstörend und gruselig...ich wette in spätestens 1 woche schreibt dich en mod an mit der bitte den ava zu ändern weil sich ein paar user beschwert haben das sie seid dem sie deinen ava gesehen haben nicht mehr schlafen können :/


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was macht die pr0n ische in deiner sig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nochmal in deutsch?^^




DER schrieb:


> wieviele threads im wow allgemein teil in 20min geschlossen werden ist schon legendär
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja Noxiel räumt auf xD





DER schrieb:


> ne verstörend und gruselig...ich wette in spätestens 1 woche schreibt dich en mod an mit der bitte den ava zu ändern weil sich ein paar user beschwert haben das sie seid dem sie deinen ava gesehen haben nicht mehr schlafen können :/


Es ist knuffig!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Nochmal in deutsch?^^



was macht die geile in deiner signatur soll das glaub ich heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was macht die geile in deiner signatur soll das glaub ich heißen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aso, mh die wollte da rein xD


----------



## Kronas (6. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was macht die geile in deiner signatur soll das glaub ich heißen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


er hat nicht gesagt geil, es war eher im sinne von 'die würd ich nicht von der bettkante stoßen'


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> aso, mh die wollte da rein xD



die wollt bei dir rein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> er hat nicht gesagt geil, es war eher im sinne von 'die würd ich nicht von der bettkante stoßen'



is doch dasselbe?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wieviele threads im wow allgemein teil in 20min geschlossen werden ist schon legendär
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sind ja nur Threads
1. Hallo, ich verkaufe meinen Account...
2. Hallo, ich spiele schon seit 10 min WoW, wo werden die Experimente gemacht?
3. N3rf P4l4 Plyhx imb0r.
4. Solche Kackn00bs. Nehmen mich net mit, weil ich 800 dps mache. Meine Mami sagt, dass ist viel!
5. Ich habe die Skillung 7/0/7 wieso mache ich kein dmg?
6. N3rf P4l4 Plyhx imb0r.
7. Ich heiße Déáthxângêl Ganxter Killers, wieso wurde ich auf RP gebannt?
8. Dk so imb0r NERF NERF NERF NERF OMfg Blizz sch3iße omfg omfg wtf?
9. Mein erstes Mal...
10. N3rf P4l4 Plyhx imb0r.


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die wollt bei dir rein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja män  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is doch dasselbe?


naja ich glaube es geht um die qualität von... ich glaube das sollten wir in moderatorenanwesenheit nicht mehr vertiefen^^


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> naja ich glaube es geht um die qualität von... ich glaube das sollten wir in moderatorenanwesenheit nicht mehr vertiefen^^


Es ist nach 22:00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Es ist knuffig!



Seh ich genauso, habt ihr so ne puppe net unter dem Bett liegen?
Ich kann mit so einem Wächter beruhigt einschlafen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sind ja nur Threads
> 1. Hallo, ich verkaufe meinen Account...
> 2. Hallo, ich spiele schon seit 10 min WoW, wo werden die Experimente gemacht?
> 3. N3rf P4l4 Plyhx imb0r.
> ...



leider wahr :/ *sniff*



Jokkerino schrieb:


> ja män
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



voll die krasse alda alta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Kronas schrieb:


> naja ich glaube es geht um die qualität von... ich glaube das sollten wir in moderatorenanwesenheit nicht mehr vertiefen^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mwhahaha nurnoch tag des drachen und erwachen dann hab ich alle warcraft bücher geles0rn


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Oktober 2009)

Wette: Wann öffnet der nächste mein erstes mal Thread?


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wette: Wann öffnet der nächste mein erstes mal Thread?



gab schon länger keine mehr mhh.... spätestens 3 tage


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gab schon länger keine mehr mhh.... spätestens 3 tage



Beim richtigen Einsatz öffne ich einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Dann werde ich Alkopopsteurz Ganxter heißen^^.


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wette: Wann öffnet der nächste mein erstes mal Thread?


Wenn ich die wette gewinn, was krieg ich dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

ich will aber nix von deinem ersten mal wissen :x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wenn ich die wette gewinn, was krieg ich dann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann kriegste en paar bikini punkte geschenkt auf einer seite deiner wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich will aber nix von deinem ersten mal wissen :x
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sowas interessiert doch jeden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Sowas interessiert doch jeden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naaaaaaaaaaaa klaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar tüüüüüüüüüüürlich :x


Oo da is lilly las thema wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie is das wetter bei dir? *unschuldig pfeif*


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naaaaaaaaaaaa klaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar tüüüüüüüüüüürlich :x
> 
> 
> Oo da is lilly las thema wechseln
> ...





Bei mir ist das Wetter gut !!! nur ein bisschen kalt


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> er hat nicht gesagt geil, es war eher im sinne von 'die würd ich nicht von der bettkante stoßen'


würd icha ber


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das Wetter gut !!! nur ein bisschen kalt



herrlich <3 bald ist endlich winter <3 *kaltes veregnetes wetter und schnee mag*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Oktober 2009)

Hätte ne geile Sende Idee: Anstatt Simple Life so Nerd Life. Da sind dann so geil aussehende Frauen, die ne Woche lang nur zocken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> würd icha ber


Streu mal


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

so bin ma weg mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Oktober 2009)

Das Galileo Mytsery Team um Aiman Abdallah werden in einem gewagten Selbstexperiment herrausfinden, was passiert wenn man auf Leave klickt. Das spannende Ergebnis und was die Illuminaten damit zu tun haben heute, bei Galileo Mytsery!


----------



## Skatero (6. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


yo.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Streu mal





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2009)

und was läuft bei euch so? ich gucke grad meine farm bei facebook an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_auf den request thread hinweis_


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

Wo hast du immer diese geisteskranken bilder her? xD


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wo hast du immer diese geisteskranken bilder her? xD


das da oben hab ich selbst in oxford gemacht


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das da oben hab ich selbst in oxford gemacht


ah kuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2009)

so gute nacht an alle

ich geh jetzt in mein H²O Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (6. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mwhahaha nurnoch tag des drachen und erwachen dann hab ich alle warcraft bücher geles0rn


Nur Warcraft, oder auch die World of Warcraft?
Ich hab 9 gelesen, mir fehlen allerdings die neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast du dann gerad den 2.Teil der Trilogie gelesen, wenn dir "Das Erwachen" noch fehlt?


----------



## Noxiel (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann garnicht lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (6. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich kann garnicht lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gib dich nicht auf, lern lesen und schreiben :>


----------



## Lurock (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin der Wurstfach, ja der Wurstfach, ja der Wurstfachverkäuferin!


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Dini (6. Oktober 2009)

sehr geil lilly *lach*


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2009)

ICHWILLFÜRIMMERBEIDIRBLEIBEN!!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ICHWILLFÜRIMMERBEIDIRBLEIBEN!!!!


kannst du kurz wer anders sein? dann würd ich dir das selbe sagen =)


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2009)

Egal wer? Hauptsache anders?^^


----------



## Dini (6. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kannst du kurz wer anders sein? dann würd ich dir das selbe sagen =)


Wer anders?
Wieso nimmst du das gleich persönlich?
hm....*kicher*


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2009)

In meinem Herzen ist ohnehin nur Gier *kicher*


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Egal wer? Hauptsache anders?^^



nein^^


Dini schrieb:


> Wer anders?
> Wieso nimmst du das gleich persönlich?
> hm....*kicher*


nein es liegt nich daran dass es von lilly is -.-


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2009)

*schmunzel* Riesentrolli in love... süß :>


----------



## Dini (6. Oktober 2009)

*gemütlich mach und interessiert schaus*


----------



## Maladin (6. Oktober 2009)

Steck ne Banane in dein Ohhhhr.

Nabend.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *schmunzel* Riesentrolli in love... süß :>


jep  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2009)

Schönes Bild Dini :>


----------



## Maladin (6. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jep
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich gratuliere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin selber gerade verknallt.



Lillyan schrieb:


> Schönes Bild Dini :>



Ja - das hat was.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


na dann das ganze gleich mal retour =)
#
und danke


----------



## Maladin (6. Oktober 2009)

Bananenchor


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2009)

Für dich würde ich meinen Hintern verkaufen
Für dich würd ich blind über Hochseile laufen
Für dich würd ich zehn liter Spühlwasser saufen
Für dich, für dich würde ich durch die Hölle spazieren


----------



## Maladin (6. Oktober 2009)

Für dich würd ich bei Buffed moderieren *summ*


----------



## Lurock (7. Oktober 2009)

iLike


----------



## Lillyan (7. Oktober 2009)

*mala angrins* In weeeeen deeeeenn?


----------



## Dini (7. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Schönes Bild Dini :>






Maladin schrieb:


> Ja - das hat was.



Dankeschöööön, irgendwie steh ich halt doch auf schwarz-weiß^^


----------



## Maladin (7. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *mala angrins* In weeeeen deeeeenn?



Sag ich nicht *nervös kicher*


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Oktober 2009)

Ih, Liebe. Ihr seid widerlich oO


----------



## Grushdak (7. Oktober 2009)

_For all these years I've been rushing and running away_
_I've seen the cities 
the bars and the beaches_
_A fool - to keep away from you. 
I know I meet you a day for a lifetime I'm scared_
_One thousand years I can live on your smile_
_No escape - I'll run away forever._

_Call it love 
just call it love._

_For all this time I've been crazy 
there is no escape_
_I'm back in the city 
back in my hometown and wait_
_I see your eyes forever. 
I know I meet you a day for a lifetime I'm scared_
_One thousand years I can live on your smile_

_No escape - I'll run away forever._


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Oktober 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ih, Liebe. Ihr seid widerlich oO


immer noch lf girlfriend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (7. Oktober 2009)

Trolli, meide das Thema lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Oktober 2009)

So ich geh dann mal offline, obwohl ich war ja eh nicht wirklich da. Egal.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Trolli, meide das Thema lieber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wie recht sie hat <3


----------



## Lillyan (7. Oktober 2009)

<3 *carchi knuff*


----------



## Maladin (7. Oktober 2009)

N8 Sk8ero


----------



## Dini (7. Oktober 2009)

*malt spontan den Thread rosarot an*
Jaja, die Frauen mal wieder :>


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Oktober 2009)

*thread in einen pfuhl des hasses verwandel*

http://hatenight.com/

serdar <3


----------



## Grushdak (7. Oktober 2009)

*thread in einen pfuhl des hasses verwandel*

-> Back to love 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





.......


----------



## Lillyan (7. Oktober 2009)

So schnell weicht die Liebe nicht :> *Gänseblümchen werf*


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Oktober 2009)

oh. grad gesehn, dass das vid diesmal in stellen evlt n bissl krasse bilder enthält


----------



## Dini (7. Oktober 2009)

btw. countdown...
19seiten nur noch *grins*


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Oktober 2009)

OH MEIN GOTT! *packt den Stacheldraht aus*


----------



## Lillyan (7. Oktober 2009)

Schaffen wir bis morgen Abend!^^


----------



## Grushdak (7. Oktober 2009)

So mussi denn, mussi denn schlafen geh'n -
damit die Kinder mich heute nicht als Zombie ansehn'n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gute Nacht Euch ....

ps. Liebe ist was Feines - auch noch im fortgeschrittenen Alter.


----------



## Dini (7. Oktober 2009)

Stacheldraht? 
Nee, nee dann gehts auf die 10k zu hihi


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie muss ich euch Mods doch abhalten... vielleicht noch unter Strom setzen!


----------



## Lillyan (7. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seids mich eh bald los :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Oktober 2009)

Pfui!


----------



## Dini (7. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Euch ....
> 
> ps. Liebe ist was Feines - auch noch im fortgeschrittenen Alter.


Definitiv Grushdak!

Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den magischen 5000 fällt mir folgendes ein:



yeah, rock on! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch mal weg N8 leutz


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Oktober 2009)

Bisschen mehr Hass bitte


----------



## Lillyan (7. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Kronas (7. Oktober 2009)

in before spam


----------



## mookuh (7. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> in before spam




was fürn spam den?^^


----------



## Lillyan (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich verabschiede mich direkt mal für ne Woche... baut nicht zu viel Mist :>


----------



## Kronas (7. Oktober 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> was fürn spam den?^^


ach dich gibts ja au noch


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

ich grüße euch unwürdige usw....weltherrschaft etc....powerrangers und so...


mwhahahah lilly weg 
SPAM WEEK INC


----------



## mookuh (7. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich direkt mal für ne Woche... baut nicht zu viel Mist :>



wir doch nicht... du kennst uns doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kronas schrieb:


> ach dich gibts ja au noch




sagt der, mit dem ich über skype immer wieder tele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jo mal wieder reinschauen^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Dankeschöööön, irgendwie steh ich halt doch auf schwarz-weiß^^


Guckst du auch deine Filme in schwarz-weiß? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ih, Liebe. Ihr seid widerlich oO


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dini schrieb:


> *malt spontan den Thread rosarot an*
> Jaja, die Frauen mal wieder :>


Danke Dini, du hast den Thread endgültig getötet. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


Lillyan schrieb:


> In meinem Herzen ist ohnehin nur Gier *kicher*


Geldgier?

Btw: Shift ist der Hammer <3 <3 <3


----------



## Kronas (7. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich direkt mal für ne Woche... baut nicht zu viel Mist :>


oh noez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2009)

MIB is here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oh no lilüüü wohin geste den?


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich direkt mal für ne Woche... baut nicht zu viel Mist :>


*Mookuh anschau* Die macht Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tschau Lilly, vergess den Weg nicht zurück ins Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## mookuh (7. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Mookuh anschau* Die macht Mist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das haben Kühe so an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was vorne reinkommt muss hinten wieder raus...



Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend



abend


----------



## Kronas (7. Oktober 2009)

lilly ist noch on, alles gelogen!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4n-jsjIM00
55 sec XD.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> MIB is here
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



MIB?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> MIB?


masturbator in berlin


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> MIB?


Men in Blue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> masturbator in berlin






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Edou schrieb:


> Men in Blue
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



öhh...ja????


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


öhhh nein???

Kennst nicht Men in Black? mit will smith?


----------



## Kronas (7. Oktober 2009)

oh noez its donnering and blitzing :O


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lilly ist noch on, alles gelogen!


Das hat Lilly so an sich. Erst sagen sie geht, und dann bleibt sie, um uns genau zu beobachten *zitter*


----------



## Kronas (7. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hat Lilly so an sich. Erst sagen sie geht, und dann bleibt sie, um uns genau zu beobachten *zitter*


jetzt ist der gäste counter plötzlich auf 1 und sie is off :O


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> jetzt ist der gäste counter plötzlich auf 1 und sie is off :O


Siehste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und gleich erscheint sicherlich noch Dinininininini äh Dini


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> öhhh nein???
> 
> Kennst nicht Men in Black? mit will smith?



mhh men in blue?men in black? aha aha 


Kronas schrieb:


> oh noez its donnering and blitzing :O



yeeeeey


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Siehste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich tippe auf dini und pikavee(mala xD)


----------



## Skatero (7. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf dini und pikavee(mala xD)


Nö Maladin ist auf Bill's PC und wurde dort vergessen.


----------



## Kronas (7. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö Maladin ist auf Bill's PC und wurde dort vergessen.


pokemon diskussion inc


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2009)

Wo ist eigentlich unser verliebter Trolli?


----------



## Skatero (7. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich unser verliebter Trolli?


kA.

Hast du eigentlich Risen gekauft?


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> kA.
> 
> Hast du eigentlich Risen gekauft?


Sowieso, warum?


----------



## Skatero (7. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sowieso, warum?


Bandit oder Ordenskrieger?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bandit oder Ordenskrieger?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich sags mal so: Das liegt verpackt noch hier rum. Ich hab mich erstmal um NFS:Shift gekümmert (das Spiel ist fast so gut wie Race Driver Grid)


----------



## Skatero (7. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so: Das liegt verpackt noch hier rum. Ich hab mich erstmal um NFS:Shift gekümmert (das Spiel ist fast so gut wie Race Driver Grid)


Okay dann sag ich besser nichts mehr, aber ein bisschen was von der Geschichte weisst du wahrscheinlich eh schon.


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay dann sag ich besser nichts mehr, aber ein bisschen was von der Geschichte weisst du wahrscheinlich eh schon.


Joa, ich weiß auch, dass es "nur" eine Neuauflage von Gothic 2 ist :X 
Naja, ich hoffe mal, dass Piranha Bytes endlich mal aus diesen "Äh, wer bin ich nochmal?"-Heldenszenario rauskommt. In Gothic 3 war der Ansatz gut, aber nicht gut umgesetzt...


----------



## Kronas (7. Oktober 2009)

Stranger: hi
You: hello
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

keiner mag mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Stranger: hi
> You: hello
> Your conversational partner has disconnected.
> 
> ...



immer das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. Oktober 2009)

darf man eigentlich bilder von 4chan direkt hier einfügen oder muss man sie runterladen, hochladen und umständlich einfügen?


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> immer das selbe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aba echt !!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> darf man eigentlich bilder von 4chan direkt hier einfügen oder muss man sie runterladen, hochladen und umständlich einfügen?



häh? isses verboten bilder von 4chan hier direkt einzufügen oder w00t?


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> häh? isses verboten bilder von 4chan hier direkt einzufügen oder w00t?


Alles was mit 4chan zu tun hat ist verboten mwhahahahaha


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Oktober 2009)

Haaallo : )


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> häh? isses verboten bilder von 4chan hier direkt einzufügen oder w00t?


dazu kannste ja mal trolli befragen *fg*


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alles was mit 4chan zu tun hat ist verboten mwhahahahaha


ich lach mal mit mwahahahahahaahaha



@Jokkerino


Moin


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alles was mit 4chan zu tun hat ist verboten mwhahahahaha



so ein müll :/ 



hi joker


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dazu kannste ja mal trolli befragen *fg*



geht nich :x is nich on :-$


----------



## Kronas (7. Oktober 2009)

wilde abra diskussion!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2009)

xD


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2009)

der trolli istzt bestimmt wieder im miley keller....und hatt sich dort verkrochen =D


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

rageguy ftw


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Oktober 2009)

Abbra ist ein auf LSD hängengebliebener Hippie


----------



## Kronas (7. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> der trolli istzt bestimmt wieder im miley keller....und hatt sich dort verkrochen =D


war das nicht blade?


btw: oh noez dini ist da


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





<3


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2009)

Oh Gott, Dini ist da. *Wild im Kreis um her renn*


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Oktober 2009)

Was für sinnlose sachen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

a wild dini appears


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> war das nicht blade?
> 
> 
> btw: oh noez dini ist da


na ich dachte der troll ist blade oO dann bin ich jetzt falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (7. Oktober 2009)

Was ist das denn für ne komische Panik hier? 
Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ne komische Panik hier?
> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir haben nur Angst vor dir...
Abend, du schwarz weiße Dini


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ne komische Panik hier?
> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Panik? Hier gerät keiner in Panik! *aus fenster stürz*


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ne komische Panik hier?
> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dini ich war brav - ich bekomm keine mit der paddel ja? *lieb guckt*


----------



## Kronas (7. Oktober 2009)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Dini ich war brav - ich bekomm keine mit der paddel ja? *lieb guckt*


Gibs zu, du stehst drauf eine mit der Paddel zu kriegen


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Panik? Hier gerät keiner in Panik! *aus fenster stürz*



ich glaub du bist in panik 


Kronas schrieb:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!



daas sind die besten FFFFFUUUUUUUU bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Gibs zu, du stehst drauf eine mit der Paddel zu kriegen


les besser ich will keine mit der paddel!!!! Attidu...ach FU scheiß doch auf den neuen namen


----------



## Kronas (7. Oktober 2009)

kongFUUUUUUUUUUU fighting


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2009)

Ein taure ist im wald und komt lachent wieder raus und geht wieder rein und lacht! ein troll sieht den tauren und fragt sich warum er immer rein und raus rennt da kam der taure erneut aus dem wald und lachte wieder.Da sagte der troll ey alter warte mal wieso rennst du immer raus und dan wieder rein? fragte der taure hattest du noch nie sex mit einem gonm? troll darauf doch jeden tag und was ist so lustig dadran ? sagte der taurem hmmm warscheinlich platzen sie nich bei dir^^

*lachflash*


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> les besser ich will keine mit der paddel!!!! Attidu...ach FU scheiß doch auf den neuen namen


Du bist echt krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (7. Oktober 2009)

Oh man...
*Verteilt erstmal ne Runde Beruhigungstee*
Ihr macht mich ja auch noch ganz hektisch^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kongFUUUUUUUUUUU fighting



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDD



wer braucht hier beruhigungstee?*mit dem auge zuck und nervös sei*


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Du bist echt krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


NEIN!!! dass hatt mein psychologe mir auch gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Oh man...
> *Verteilt erstmal ne Runde Beruhigungstee*
> Ihr macht mich ja auch noch ganz hektisch^^


Ich will keinen Tee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hast du doch irgendwas reingemischt!


----------



## Kronas (7. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> DDD


ich fang grad erst an meine FUUUUUUUUUUUUFolfer auszupacken^^


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Oh man...
> *Verteilt erstmal ne Runde Beruhigungstee*




Woah, Drogentee!


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab ihn angenommen -.- und nu fühl ich mich hibbelig



> Der Sohn einer Gnomenfamilie versteckt sich gern im Schlafzimmerschrank seiner eltern. Eines Tages, der Kleine sitzt wieder im Schrank, betrügt die Gnomfrau ihren Mann mit einem Zwerg. Als der Ehemann zu früh nach Hause kommt, schiebt Die Gnomin den Zwerg in den selben Schrank, in dem schon der kleine Gnom sitzt.
> Gnom: Dunkel hier...
> Zwerg: Japp...
> Gnom: Ich hab hier zwei Stücke Leinengarn...
> ...


----------



## Skatero (7. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Oh man...
> *Verteilt erstmal ne Runde Beruhigungstee*
> Ihr macht mich ja auch noch ganz hektisch^^


Oh Beruhigungstee...


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich fang grad erst an meine FUUUUUUUUUUUUFolfer auszupacken^^



oh noes xDDDDDDDDD
ich weiß noch als ich und nen kumpel damals die fffffffuuuuuuuuuu bilder gefunden haben und glaub ich von 22:00 uhr bis 3:00 nur am lachen waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. Oktober 2009)

[sub]FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU[/sub] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> [sub]FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU[/sub]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Oktober 2009)

Bufu. Wer kennts? ;D


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> DDDDDDDDDDDDDD




ATTITUDE AJUSTMENT!!!!!!!!

ODER STFUUUUUUUU (ah ne damt es ja selbstd ie 3 jährugen aussprechen können) STF


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

bufu? what in jesus christ name is this shit?


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bufu? what in jesus christ name is this shit?


Etwas aus dem tollem Film How High 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Etwas aus dem tollem Film How High
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist high oO wer ist den nu krank hier tztz


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Etwas aus dem tollem Film How High
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



what in raptor jesus name is how high?


----------



## Skatero (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne nur Bifi.


----------



## Dini (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ein paar hier haben echt ne abenteuerliche Meinung von mir *schmunzel*
Naja, erstmal ne kurze runde kochen.
Hab Hunger^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Also ein paar hier haben echt ne abenteuerliche Meinung von mir *schmunzel*
> Naja, erstmal ne kurze runde kochen.
> Hab Hunger^^


Wirst nur dick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. Oktober 2009)

bin zu faul neue fuuu bilder einzustellen, müsste sonst wegen dem speicherplatz die alten löschen oder die neuen hochladen


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Also ein paar hier haben echt ne abenteuerliche Meinung von mir *schmunzel*
> Naja, erstmal ne kurze runde kochen.
> Hab Hunger^^



die halten dich für irgendsone wahnsinnige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
guten hunger &#9829; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Also ein paar hier haben echt ne abenteuerliche Meinung von mir *schmunzel*
> Naja, erstmal ne kurze runde kochen.
> Hab Hunger^^


Jetzt noch schaust mal auf die uhr wird zeit dass du nen paar trolle auf buffed banst


----------



## Skatero (7. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Also ein paar hier haben echt ne abenteuerliche Meinung von mir *schmunzel*
> Naja, erstmal ne kurze runde kochen.
> Hab Hunger^^


Aber du kochst nicht Maladin oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

omg teufelskreis (warcraft buch) is ja mal so schlecht -.- 
goblins werden zu gnomen
verlassene zu verdammten
thrall wird zu nem billigen krieger 
usw.... leute ohne ahnung von der warcraft welt sollten keine warcraftbücher schreiben -.-


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omg teufelskreis (warcraft buch) is ja mal so schlecht -.-
> goblins werden zu gnomen
> verlassene zu verdammten
> thrall wird zu nem billigen krieger
> usw.... leute ohne ahnung von der warcraft welt sollten keine warcraftbücher schreiben -.-


ist dass dass mit der brennenden legion und wo jaina auf magna trifft? wenn ja wars dass das ich las^^


OMG der ist auch noch geil



> Fährt Thrall mit einem General durchs Lande. Plözzlich überfahren sie ein Huhn, darauf steigt Thrall aus und will das Huhn zum Bauernhof bringen. Nach 2 min kommt er angerannt und schreit zum general:"Fahr los!" nach einer stunde überfahren sie ein schwein darauf Thrall jezt kannst du das Tier zum Bauernhof bringen. Der general sagt:Ok, aber bitte sag mir wiso du vorher so angerannt gekommen bist. Darauf Thrallass wirst du schon sehen. Nach 1 Stunde der General noch immer nicht zurueck. Nach fünf Stunden kommt der General besoffen zurueck mit einem haufen von geschenken und sagt:Also wieso sind sie vorher so gerannt. Ich fand die allis ganz nett. Darauf thrall wie hast du das gemacht?!?
> 
> 
> Der General antwortet ganz einfach,
> ich bin hin gegangen und hab gesagt: Heil Thrall, die Sau ist tot!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ist dass dass mit der brennenden legion und wo jaina auf magna trifft? wenn ja wars dass das ich las^^



jap...hab fast gar kein bock das buch zu ende zu lesen...naja sind ja nurnoch ca 40 seiten 
zum glück hab ich mir dazu noch aufstieg der horde geholt :3
nurnoch das erwachen der tag des drachen und jenseits des dunklen portals dann hab ich alle warcraft bücher gelesen :3


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap...hab fast gar kein bock das buch zu ende zu lesen...naja sind ja nurnoch ca 40 seiten
> zum glück hab ich mir dazu noch aufstieg der horde geholt :3
> nurnoch das erwachen der tag des drachen und jenseits des dunklen portals dann hab ich alle warcraft bücher gelesen :3


ich bekomm den rest leider iwie nicht-.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Oktober 2009)

Alles fit ihr Säcke?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Alles fit ihr Säcke?^^



ja du turnbeutel

na bin ma weg nacht mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Alles fit ihr Säcke?^^


JAU FUssabtreter


Nacht lachi


Ich Geh au mal *Lights out*dong dong*Lights on ich weg*


----------



## Dini (7. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber du kochst nicht Maladin oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt nen Rumpsteak
*ne fleischfressende Pflanze ist*


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du bist eine Pflanze?


----------



## Dini (7. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist eine Pflanze?


Wer weiß, wer weiß^^


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *ne fleischfressende Pflanze ist*


Photosynthese


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Wer weiß, wer weiß^^


Ich sag es ja:
Alle mods sind total verrückt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2009)

Haha, da sage noch einer, der Aion Charaktereditor ist beeindruckend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das was ich gerade von All Points Bulletin gesehen habe ist einfach nur PHÄNOMENAL!


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Oktober 2009)

schnüf
juhu

nabend werte spamm0r


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> schnüf
> juhu
> 
> nabend werte spamm0r


Schnüff? oO was los?


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nabend werte spamm0r


Sagte der Mann mit den 7.537 posts


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schnüff? oO was los?


schnüff: sie ist weg
juhu: sie war da
freitag sehn wa uns wieder


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> schnüff: sie ist weg
> juhu: sie war da
> freitag sehn wa uns wieder


Achso, ist ja schon übermorgen =O


----------



## Dini (7. Oktober 2009)

Oooooooooooooooooooh!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> schnüff: sie ist weg
> juhu: sie war da
> freitag sehn wa uns wieder


Viel Glück!


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Viel Glück!


Hast du eigentlich eine Freundin Lu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso, ist ja schon übermorgen =O


schon is relativ



Lurock schrieb:


> Viel Glück!


danke danke, aber das is alles schon in trockenen tüchern )=


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> schon is relativ


Naja, einen Tag wirst du doch überlegen


----------



## Lurock (7. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich eine Freundin Lu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In Arbeit. Muss die letzten Jahre nachholen....


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Oktober 2009)

*fertigsuppe koch* *aufräum*


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Oktober 2009)

Macht´s Gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *fertigsuppe koch* *aufräum*


Mmmh, Fertigsuppe... Diät suxx.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Oktober 2009)

nix diät. hatten vorhin schon bratkartoffeln. und nu n bissl was für den abend


----------



## Lurock (7. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nix diät. hatten vorhin schon bratkartoffeln. und nu n bissl was für den abend


Ich bin auf Diät, aber ich würde gerne Fertigsuppe essen... =/
Nur bisschen undeutlich ausgedrückt, sry.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Oktober 2009)

axo. mein beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber hey das geht auch vorbei =)


----------



## Lurock (7. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> axo. mein beileid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jop, wenn ich danach auch mit dem Rauchen aufhören kann, perfekt.
Auch wenns fick ungesund ist, ists unglaublich was das ausmacht...
Ich halt mit 2 Scheiben Brot locker 'nen Tag durch. Dazu gibts mir 'nen
Grund mal raus zugehen und 'ne Runde zulaufen, etc.
Hätt ich mir vor 2 Woche niemals vorstellen können.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Wer weiß, wer weiß^^



Frauen, unerforschte Wesen... die Wissenschaft ist sich noch nicht ganz sicher ob Tier oder Pflanze.


----------



## Dini (7. Oktober 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Frauen, unerforschte Wesen... die Wissenschaft ist sich noch nicht ganz sicher ob Tier oder Pflanze.


Mach mir keine Angst Carchi *sich selbst begutachtet*^^


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Mach mir keine Angst Carchi *sich selbst begutachtet*^^



Wie mir grad zig doofe Sprüche einfallen...


----------



## Lillyan (7. Oktober 2009)

Feigling!


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Oktober 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wie mir grad zig doofe Sprüche einfallen...


glaub ich dir nich


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wie mir grad zig doofe Sprüche einfallen...


Als ob mich das noch schocken könnte... du hast mir mit dem age of conan schwert in der Nase bohren wollen und ins Auge gepiekst mitm Finger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht zu vergessen die buttons *kringel*


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> glaub ich dir nich



Naja... so einige Vergleiche mit der Blütenform der Orchidee und gewissen weiblichen duweisst.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Oktober 2009)

1 angedeudeter sind nich "zig" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

*lach*
gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Oktober 2009)

*dem thread ins auge pieks*
is it dead?


----------



## Edou (8. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Zonk!

n mano is wider mal hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Oktober 2009)

crackhuren <3


----------



## Kronas (8. Oktober 2009)

hallo meine freshen freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

YesYesYo


----------



## Edou (8. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hallo meine freshen freunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie gehts deinem kleinem emo? schon verreckt?


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Zonk!
> 
> n mano is wider mal hier
> 
> ...


Zonk, kein Mano im ICQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wie gehts deinem kleinem emo? schon verreckt?


war das nicht jokkerino? du hastn tolles personengedächtnis


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

moin


[attachment=9175:1255008354741.jpg]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahahaha das ist eifnach nur LOL xD


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wie gehts deinem kleinem emo? schon verreckt?


Das war meiner


----------



## Edou (8. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> war das nicht jokkerino? du hastn tolles personengedächtnis


hmm echt.....dann entschuldige ich mich mal aber der lachmann kann echt fies sein und gedanken beeinflussen-.-


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zonk, kein Mano im ICQ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne kein mano im icq^^ soll ich on kommn?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ahahaha das ist eifnach nur LOL xD



ich lag fast ne viertel stunde vorm pc weil ich mich wegen dem FFFUUUUU biled so besivkt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jokkerino schrieb:


> Das war meiner



echt ma ! das war seiner!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hmm echt.....dann entschuldige ich mich mal aber der lachmann kann echt fies sein und gedanken beeinflussen-.-



mwhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich lag fast ne viertel stunde vorm pc weil ich mich wegen dem FFFUUUUU biled so besivkt hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


DU HAST MEINE GEDANKEN BEINFUSST GIB ES ZU!!!!

Ps lebt deiner noh jokki?


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

nieder mit den emos!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> echt ma ! das war seiner!


Echt ma! Das war meiner! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Echt ma! Das war meiner!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Echt ma! Das war seiner!


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne kein mano im icq^^ soll ich on kommn?


Hm, vielleicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> DU HAST MEINE GEDANKEN BEINFUSST GIB ES ZU!!!!



mwhahahahah *fies sei*


Jokkerino schrieb:


> Echt ma! Das war meiner!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



echt ma eyy... -.- das die das auch nich merken nä? tz


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, vielleicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das is ausverkauft


----------



## Edou (8. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Echt ma! Das war seiner!


@ Edou
Echt ma! Das war seiner!


shit lachman tat es schin wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> echt ma eyy... -.- das die das auch nich merken nä? tz




Echt ma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. Oktober 2009)

moin skate


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend



abend du skaterdingsi


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das is ausverkauft


Ja, du sollst im ICQ on kommen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> crackhuren <3


hab mirs grad ma angehört... also der anfang ist gar nich ma so schlecht, aber n paar stellen im lied erinnern mich an so ne barbie/polly pocket werbung :S


----------



## Kronas (8. Oktober 2009)

<3 firefox


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> @ Edou
> Echt ma! Das war seiner!
> 
> 
> ...



mwhahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jokkerino schrieb:


> Echt ma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber echt ma ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, du sollst im ICQ on kommen.


najut...


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

Und hattet ihr heute viel Spass? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mwhahahahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ey mann mein Bier ist leer...(Hier bitte fortführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und hattet ihr heute viel Spass?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, ich hab Risen immer noch net ausgepackt =O


----------



## Edou (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab Risen immer noch net ausgepackt =O


dann wird es  zeit !!!^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ey mann mein Bier ist leer...(Hier bitte fortführen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und jetzt hab ich kein bier mehr :/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und ja ich hatte heute meinen spaß <3 und morgen auch den ab freitag sind ferien DFOGÜJEROPGJEROPGJRGSEPFSEP
TPRT*ÜJRTKJKT
JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 
*sich mega freu*
moha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und jetzt hab ich kein bier mehr :/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


darfst eh noch keins trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und jetzt hab ich kein bier mehr :/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab noch n bier hier muahahaha und ne flasche met^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dann wird es  zeit !!!^^


Das Review zu schreiben war wichtiger oO


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und jetzt hab ich kein bier mehr :/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was?Slayer?


----------



## Tabuno (8. Oktober 2009)

ach immer wieder geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> darfst eh noch keins trinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



noch 4 monate :/ 
naja dann wärs offiziell ... grmml....
aber nen richtigen metalhead hält auch das alter nicht vom genuß eines schönen kühlen biers ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Was?Slayer?



ey mein bier is leer.was slayer?SLAAAAAAAAAAAYER


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> noch 4 monate :/
> naja dann wärs offiziell ... grmml....
> aber nen richtigen metalhead hält auch das alter nicht vom genuß eines schönen kühlen biers ab
> 
> ...


du nap^^
ich dachte, du bringst jetzt ein ffuuuuuuu- bild auf so ne antwort *fg*


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi ho ihr Schwärmer


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Hi ho ihr Schwärmer


Dini \o/


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Hi ho ihr Schwärmer


Hiho, Oberschwärmerin


----------



## Edou (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Review zu schreiben war wichtiger oO


^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du nap^^
> ich dachte, du bringst jetzt ein ffuuuuuuu- bild auf so ne antwort *fg*



hab leider nich immer ein FFFFFFUUUUUUU bild zur hand .... aber ich hab das hier 
[attachment=9177:blizzconpanel.jpg]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ey mein bier is leer.was slayer?SLAAAAAAAAAAAYER


SLAYEER!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich hab noch n bier hier muahahaha und ne flasche met^^



will auch :<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(der war nur für dich brille)


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> will auch :<


Haha.  Es ist schon noch blöd, wenn du es nicht selber kaufen kannst was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> will auch :<


ich mach mir noch eins auf


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> (der war nur für dich brille)


<3


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Hi ho ihr Schwärmer



nanünana? n neuer mod? noch gar nie gesehn glaub...

*verbeug*

grüsse junge dame


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

"Wie immer eine hervorragende arbeit.
Gute gliederung, mit bildern aufgelockert und einen sauberen schreibstil."
Das erfreut das Schreiberherz


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Haha.  Es ist schon noch blöd, wenn du es nicht selber kaufen kannst was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Jokkerino schrieb:


> ich mach mir noch eins auf






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüne schrieb:


> <3






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Wie immer eine hervorragende arbeit.
> Gute gliederung, mit bildern aufgelockert und einen sauberen schreibstil."
> Das erfreut das Schreiberherz


gratz


----------



## Kronas (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> noch 4 monate :/
> naja dann wärs offiziell ... grmml....
> aber nen richtigen metalhead hält auch das alter nicht vom genuß eines schönen kühlen biers ab
> 
> ...


gibt was namens elternprivileg, wenn es einem die eltern erlauben darf man zeug ab 16 saufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ab 14


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> grüsse junge dame


Dini ist net jung, Dini ist aaaaalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

Das Bild zum Threadnamen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles okay bei euch? =)


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nanünana? n neuer mod? noch gar nie gesehn glaub...
> 
> *verbeug*
> 
> grüsse junge dame


wieder am mods aufreissen, tststs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gibt was namens elternprivileg, wenn es einem die eltern erlauben darf man zeug ab 16 saufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meine mutter lässt mich seid der letzten geburtstag party eines freundes von mir nicht mehr in die nähe eines alkohol enthaltenen getränkes :/


----------



## Kronas (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> meine mutter lässt mich seid der letzten geburtstag party eines freundes von mir nicht mehr in die nähe eines alkohol enthaltenen getränkes :/


na dann kräftig owned


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> na dann kräftig owned



jap... :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Das Bild zum Threadnamen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke, danke, danke!!!
nachdem ich das bild ma bei fukung nur bearbeitet gesehen habe (mit einer durchgeworfenen scheibe und einem ameisenbären, der das gemacht hat) hab ich immer das original gesucht >_< (glaub, da wars aber noch n bissl stärker verändert oO)


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> wieder am mods aufreissen, tststs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Spoiler



ne aba umso n besseren eindruck sie ham am anfang umso besser kann man sie dan schokiern/nerven^^


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nanünana? n neuer mod? noch gar nie gesehn glaub...
> 
> *verbeug*
> 
> grüsse junge dame


Ja, recht neu und dankeschön *knicks*



Razyl schrieb:


> Dini ist net jung, Dini ist aaaaalt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tztz, man ist immer so alt wie man sich fühlt und außerdem gut erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> meine mutter lässt mich seid der letzten geburtstag party eines freundes von mir nicht mehr in die nähe eines alkohol enthaltenen getränkes :/


Wahrscheinlich bist du selber schuld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> danke, danke, danke!!!
> nachdem ich das bild ma bei fukung nur bearbeitet gesehen habe (mit einer durchgeworfenen scheibe und einem ameisenbären, der das gemacht hat) hab ich immer das original gesucht >_< (glaub, da wars aber noch n bissl stärker verändert oO)


lüggäää
du willst nur dass sie dich quotet und du dich toll fühlst weil ein mod dich gequotet... hat... (grammatik :O )


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ja, recht neu und dankeschön *knicks*



naja...nicht wirklich "neu" bist doch hier schon seit 2007 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dini ist net jung, Dini ist aaaaalt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



27 is doch net alt?

tztztztz die jugend von heute... keine ahnung mehr vom saufen und leute beurteilen-.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lüggäää
> du willst nur dass sie dich quotet und du dich toll fühlst weil ein mod dich gequotet... hat... (grammatik :O )


verdammt, woher weisst du...? Q_Q


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Tztz, man ist immer so alt wie man sich fühlt und außerdem gut erhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fühlst du dich alt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> (mit einer durchgeworfenen scheibe und einem ameisenbären, der das gemacht hat)



oh fuck musst ich grad lachen als ich das gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Skatero schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bist du selber schuld.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö =/ die hätten mich stoppen sollen -.- aber nö noch schön immer ein bier hinterherdrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich alt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


errechne dein herzalter gratis* auf omgwiealtbinich.de.vu.to









[sub]*für 200 euro[/sub]


----------



## Tabuno (8. Oktober 2009)

kennt hier einer ein spiel was im moment so das beste is für ps³ für 4 spieler?


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> [sub]*für 200 euro[/sub]



Dachte schon es währ umsonst, dann hätte ich es natürlich nicht genommen, aber so


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> errechne dein herzalter


omg, sie müsten schon längst tot sein !!!1111!


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> danke, danke, danke!!!
> nachdem ich das bild ma bei fukung nur bearbeitet gesehen habe (mit einer durchgeworfenen scheibe und einem ameisenbären, der das gemacht hat) hab ich immer das original gesucht >_< (glaub, da wars aber noch n bissl stärker verändert oO)


Hehe, tja das gute liegt manchmal echt zu nah... ich hab über Wikisuche "Nachtschwärmer" eingegeben und hatte es, da das Werk übersetzt wirklich so genannt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manoroth, das hab ich gesehn *grins*

Hast recht Lachmann, aber früher eigentlich mehr auf mybuffed unterwegs.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö =/ die hätten mich stoppen sollen -.- aber nö noch schön immer ein bier hinterherdrücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also selber schuld^^


----------



## Kronas (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> währ


währ ist ja noch krasser als wahr


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

http://www.fahque.com/wp-content/uploads/2..._nighthawks.jpg

das ist das bild!^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kennt hier einer ein spiel was im moment so das beste is für ps³ für 4 spieler?


Haha PS3 und gute Spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Manoroth, das hab ich gesehn *grins*



OMG! das die pösen mods auch immer alle spoiler durchstöbern müssen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also selber schuld^^



ja.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber naja jetzt hab ich wenigstens was draus gelernt
vodka zu viel nix gut für boden der garage des freundes und eigenes t-shirt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wenn ihr versteht was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kennt hier einer ein spiel was im moment so das beste is für ps³ für 4 spieler?


Gibt keines. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Kauf dir eine Wii.



Kronas schrieb:


> währ ist ja noch krasser als wahr


Und du noch krasser als Hans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha PS3 und gute Spiele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja ich bin ja selbst kein konsolero aber wir brauchen nen paar gute spiele für samstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@skatero ich hab ne wii und die verstaubt bei mir.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.fahque.com/wp-content/uploads/2..._nighthawks.jpg
> 
> das ist das bild!^^



ahh FUCK

brb vor lachen tot umkippen xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich alt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eben nicht^^
Ich werd auch noch echt übermäßig oft nach meinem Perso gefragt wenn ich ausgehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.fahque.com/wp-content/uploads/2..._nighthawks.jpg
> 
> das ist das bild!^^


das ist völlig krank


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja ich bin ja selbst kein konsolero aber wir brauchen nen paar gute spiele für samstag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Feierste dann deinen Kindergeburtstag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Feierste dann deinen Kindergeburtstag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



er wird 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Feierste dann deinen Kindergeburtstag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vorsicht, gleich nennt er dich dumme kuh!


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tja ja... der klare 50%ige vodka is böse^^

nach 1.5 liter auf ex hab ich auch das erste mal gekotzt^^

was lernt man daraus?

bleibt bei einem liter das reicht auch zum besaufen!


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Eben nicht^^
> Ich werd auch noch echt übermäßig oft nach meinem Perso gefragt wenn ich ausgehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nach deinen Personalausweis? oO
Ich würde dich definitiv älter als 18 einschätzen, was jetzt nicht persönlich gegen dich gemeint ist.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Feierste dann deinen Kindergeburtstag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein, dauert nochn bissl.


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> @skatero ich hab ne wii und die verstaubt bei mir.


Kauf dir ein gutes Multiplayerspiel und fertig. Danach kann sie ja wieder verstauben.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nach deinen Personalausweis? oO
> Ich würde dich definitiv älter als 18 einschätzen, was jetzt nicht persönlich gegen dich gemeint ist.


50+



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


awas^^


----------



## Tabuno (8. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> vorsicht, gleich nennt er dich dumme kuh!


ne dann werd ich ja gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 50+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


50? bei den falten im gesicht denk ich an 65++!


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nach deinen Personalausweis? oO
> Ich würde dich definitiv älter als 18 einschätzen, was jetzt nicht persönlich gegen dich gemeint ist.



gibt auch klubs in die man erst ab 21 reinkommt etc^^


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich feier bald meinen 8ten


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tja ja... der klare 50%ige vodka is böse^^
> 
> nach 1.5 liter auf ex hab ich auch das erste mal gekotzt^^
> 
> ...



wahre worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein gutes Multiplayerspiel und fertig. Danach kann sie ja wieder verstauben.


hab ich genug und trotzdem ist es irgendwie ausgelutscht...


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ich feier bald meinen 8ten



glaub ich dir <.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> glaub ich dir <.<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie hast du das gemerkt?


----------



## Kronas (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> glaub ich dir <.<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und sein emo wird bald 27, das schafft ein 8 jähriger locker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wie hast du das gemerkt?



bin halt gut .... war halt nicht umsonst 3 jahre powerranger..... 


Kronas schrieb:


> und sein emo wird bald 27, das schafft ein 8 jähriger locker!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



O_o klar joker is überbegabt und kann emos züchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wie hast du das gemerkt?


das mädel in deiner sig hat noch was an


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das mädel in deiner sig hat noch was an


Liegt eher an den Forenrechtlinien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Liegt eher an den Forenrechtlinien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



forenrichtlinien ich verfluche dich!!11


----------



## Kronas (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *forenrichtlinien* ich verfluche *dich*!!11


plural! es heißt 'ich verfluche euch'!!!


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> plural! es heißt 'ich verfluche euch'!!!


Hans!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> plural! es heißt 'ich verfluche euch'!!!



das war auch nicht ernst gemeint  das sollte nur dramatisch wirken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so bisschen captain hero mäßig


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> plural! es heißt 'ich verfluche euch'!!!



Es gibt da so was, dass nennt sich Groß- und Kleinschreibung!


----------



## Kronas (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Hans!


ich hab gewusst, dass du das sagen wirst gehabt bist!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hab gewusst, dass du das sagen wirst gehabt bist!



Was? *Weihwasser und Duden hol*


----------



## Kronas (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es gibt da so was, dass *net* sich Groß- und Kleinschreibung!


es gibt noch sowas, dass nennt sich rechtschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

es gibt da was dat nennt sich wayne 
lolololoolo


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> es gibt noch sowas, dass nennt sich rechtschreibung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mist. Habe was vergessen, das heißt lesen...


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt da etwas, das nennt sich Dini. Keine Ahnung, ob es das wirklich gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> es gibt noch sowas, dass nennt sich rechtschreibung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*hust*


----------



## Tabuno (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es gibt da so was, das nennt sich Groß- und Kleinschreibung!


So, will auch mal Hans sein..


----------



## Kronas (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mist. Habe was vergessen, dass heißt lesen...


es gibt da was, das nennt sich beiträge editieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Skatero schrieb:


> *hust*


*aspirin plus c gibt*


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> es gibt da was dat nennt sich wayne
> lolololoolo


Wayne? ;P


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mist. Habe was vergessen, dass heißt lesen...


Die heutige Jugend kennt einfach den Unterschied von "Das" und "Dass" nicht mehr. Das ist schlimm. :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

ja wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja wayne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja man , wayne

Wisst ihr was fail währe? Wenn der Thread auf der seite 4999 geclosed wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja wayne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



juck norris ownt wayne!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die heutige Jugend kennt einfach den Unterschied von "Das" und "Dass" nicht mehr. Das ist schlimm. :O


Was ist heute mit mir los? Normalerweise setze ich IMMER das richtige ,,Das". Regt mich grad auf... Sollte mir mehr Mühe geben^^.


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

10 Leute lesen diesen gottverdammten Thread *heul*


----------



## Kronas (8. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die heutige Jugend kennt einfach den Unterschied von "Das" und "Dass" nicht mehr. Das ist schlimm. :O


alko und ich machen alles richtig, die meisten vergessen das zweite s und wir machen es zu viel um das wieder auszugleichen!


----------



## Tabuno (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ja man , wayne
> 
> Wisst ihr was fail währe? Wenn der Thread auf der seite 4999 geclosed wird
> 
> ...


ich verpass die seite eh wieder...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 10 Leute lesen diesen gottverdammten Thread *heul*


Und DU bist einer davon.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ja man , wayne
> 
> Wisst ihr was fail währe? Wenn der Thread auf der seite 4999 geclosed wird
> 
> ...



pssst! wen das n mod mitbekommt macht ers sicher noch! *panisch umguck*


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 10 Leute lesen diesen gottverdammten Thread *heul*


so what?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ja man , wayne
> 
> Wisst ihr was fail währe? Wenn der Thread auf der seite 4999 geclosed wird
> 
> ...



das wärn epic fa...ne warte das wärn legendary epic fail of doom between darkness 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das wärn epic fa...ne warte das wärn legendary epic fail of doom between darkness
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du würdest niemals durch ne Flugzeugschranke kommen... Du hast viel zu viel Metal dabei.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 10 Leute lesen diesen gottverdammten Thread *heul*



Das ist er aber nicht mehr zur Sperrstunde.
Dann gibt es hier wieder etwas mehr Niveau.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> so what?


Nüx...


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich mache hier mal einen "Selbstversuch" , wenn die mods sich einen spaß erlauben wollen machen die des 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

Wenn der Thread "Nachtschwärmer" auf der Seite 4999 geclosed wird, lösche ich meinen Account.

Gez, Jokkerino 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Oktober 2009)

na dann mal los dini^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ich mache hier mal einen "Selbstversuch" , wenn die mods sich einen spaß erlauben wollen machen die des
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lilly ist leider weg. Die hätte das bestimmt gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ich mache hier mal einen "Selbstversuch" , wenn die mods sich einen spaß erlauben wollen machen die des
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das machn sie jetzt aba garantiert Oo




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MC9e327rkU...yer_profilepage


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du würdest niemals durch ne Flugzeugschranke kommen... Du hast viel zu viel Metal dabei.



danke dankr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich brauch eh keine flugzeuge...
ich flieg auf meinem drachen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 10 Leute lesen diesen gottverdammten Thread *heul*


Na, ihr seid heut Abend im Endspurt auf das Zwischenziel, ist doch klar dass da mehr los ist!?

*singt* 
Hänschenklein, ging allein 
in die weite Welt hinein,
Stock und Hut steht ihm gut,
Hans ist wohlgemut.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wenn der Thread "Nachtschwärmer" auf der Seite 4999 geclosed wird, lösche ich meinen Account.



Ich als Mod würde es mal darauf ankommen lassen.^^

ps. 
Du kannst ihn gar nicht löschen - sas kann nur ein Mod. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ich mache hier mal einen "Selbstversuch" , wenn die mods sich einen spaß erlauben wollen machen die des
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mods sind nicht bestechlich. Auch wenn dieses Angebot natürlich sehr verlockend ist.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

ich bin echt mal gespannt, vllt haben die mods den post überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

t-minus 4 seiten bis zur totalen zerstörung des buffed hauptrechners


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

> Einigen Zuschauern der "heute"-Nachrichten dürfte gestern Mittag der Appetit aufs Essen vergangen sein. Denn in der ZDF-Sendung um zwölf Uhr hat sich der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen. Getroffen hat es einen Sprecher, der in einem Beitrag über Internet-Verbrecher zu hören ist, die Kennwörter von E-Mail-Konten ausspionierten. Während Bilder von Google und anderen Email-Anbietern gezeigt werden, sagt der Sprecher: "Auch die Konzerne Yahoo und Google sind Opfer sogenannter Fisting-Attacken geworden..."


gnahaha :>

link


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Na, ihr seid heut Abend im Endspurt auf das Zwischenziel, ist doch klar dass da mehr los ist!?
> 
> *singt*
> Hänschenklein, ging allein
> ...


W T F Dini? Warum singst du sowas?

Btw: 
Ich halte gegen Jokerrino. Wenn der Thread heute abend, auf der Seite 4999 GELÖSCHT wird, lösche ich auch meinen acc.!


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mods sind nicht bestechlich. Auch wenn dieses Angebot natürlich sehr verlockend ist.


ich wussts, ihr würdet mich eh net vermissen xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gnahaha :>
> 
> link



Mich erschreckts grad, dass ich genau weiß was Fisting ist...


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ich wussts, ihr würdet mich eh net vermissen xD



ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
obwohl.....
ne passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich halte gegen Jokerrino. Wenn der Thread heute abend, auf der Seite 4999 GELÖSCHT wird, lösche ich auch meinen acc.!


weil dann dein leben kein sinn mehr macht?^^


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Btw:
> Ich halte gegen Jokerrino. Wenn der Thread heute abend, auf der Seite 4999 GELÖSCHT wird, lösche ich auch meinen acc.!



Korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mich erschreckts grad, dass ich genau weiß was Fisting ist...



dann weisste noch net genug wen du ab sowas erschreckst^^


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> W T F Dini? Warum singst du sowas?



Weil ihr alle von Hans redet, komische Hirnverknüpfungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> weil dann dein leben kein sinn mehr macht?^^


Nö, aber ich hab 14k Posts geschafft. Das schaff ich auch nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jokkerino schrieb:


> Korrekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

t-minus 3 seiten bis zur zerstörung des buffed hauptcomputers.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dann weisste noch net genug wen du ab sowas erschreckst^^



Mich erschreckts grad, dass du leider recht hast!


----------



## Tabuno (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, aber ich hab 14k Posts geschafft. Das schaff ich auch nochmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa aber dann bitte nicht mehr in den nachtschwärmern schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Weil ihr alle von Hans redet,





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Oktober 2009)

> die Konzerne Yahoo und Google






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und sowas von Nachrichtensprechern ...


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> joa aber dann bitte nicht mehr in den nachtschwärmern schreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Davon war nie die Rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> t-minus 3 seiten bis zur zerstörung des buffed hauptcomputers.


Wetten wir Seite 5000 ist innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden schon wieder vorbei?


----------



## Mefisthor (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> t-minus 3 seiten bis zur zerstörung des buffed hauptcomputers.


hört sich schwer nach year 2k bug an ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> joa aber dann bitte nicht mehr in den nachtschwärmern schreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann eben im wow allgemein teil
da is die troller coaster nur so am vorbei zischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mich erschreckts grad, dass ich genau weiß was Fisting ist...


Da gibts wesentlich schlimmeres, dafür muss man aber IRC gammeler sein um das unendliche Grauen zu sehen *lach*


----------



## Tabuno (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Davon war nie die Rede
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na dann ist es ja nich schwer...^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wetten wir Seite 5000 ist innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden schon wieder vorbei?



jap weil dann alle shreibeb
ollolololo seite 5000
ololoo


Mefisthor schrieb:


> hört sich schwer nach year 2k bug an ^^



w00t?


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Davon war nie die Rede
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


los, all unsere beiträge screenshoten wir, und wenn unsere accs gelöscht sind, machen wir einen thread auf "Razyls&Jokkerinos Posts" und in dem Thread werden wir jeden Post nochmal ausführen, jeden einzeln als einzelne antwort, und dann haben wir unsere beiträge wieder xD


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Da gibts wesentlich schlimmeres, dafür muss man aber IRC gammeler sein um das unendliche Grauen zu sehen *lach*


Oder Manoroth im ICQ haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und IRC fand ich nie so wirklich schlimm, aber zum Glück ist die Zeit vorbei \o/


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Da gibts wesentlich schlimmeres, dafür muss man aber IRC gammeler sein um das unendliche Grauen zu sehen *lach*


oder sich auf gewissen imageboards rumtreiben... ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (8. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oder sich auf gewissen imageboards rumtreiben... ^^


Regel 34 ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Wer den 100000 Post macht ist ne Legende!


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oder Manoroth im ICQ haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Razyl, es gibt dunkle Geheimnisse dort, Channels in denen Koomgewisse Personen kein Blatt vor den Mund nehmen brauchen *lach*


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

t-minus 2 seiten bis zur zerstörung des buffed hauptcomputers.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Regel 34 ...


keine ausnahmen...
:S


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Regel 34 ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> t-minus 2 seiten bis zur zerstörung des buffed hauptcomputers.


*biep* *biep* *biep*


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Da gibts wesentlich schlimmeres, dafür muss man aber IRC gammeler sein um das unendliche Grauen zu sehen *lach*



oder als ahnungsloser 10 jähriger inner schule an nen pc mit i-net gelassn werden^^ 

n 100% garantiertes ergebnis is n kleiner junge der zu viel weiss aba kp han von was er zu viel weiss^^


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer den 100000 Post macht ist ne Legende!


geht in die geschichte ein als größter Spammer des Universums


----------



## Tabuno (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer den 100000 Post macht ist ne Legende!


schafft razyl schon...


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Razyl, es gibt dunkle Geheimnisse dort, Channels in denen Koomgewisse Personen kein Blatt vor den Mund nehmen brauchen *lach*


Jaja, euer interner Channel da. Aber naja, wenn du Brille und Mano im ICQ hast, brauchste sowas net kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer den 100000 Post macht ist ne Legende!


Ich dachte bei 2500 ist hier zu ...
Wenn das stimmt, wird es hier keinen 100k Post geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> keine ausnahmen...
> :S


KEINE VERF****EN AUSNAHMEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jaja, euer interner Channel da. Aber naja, wenn du Brille und Mano im ICQ hast, brauchste sowas net kennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wiso? ich hab mich ja immer sehr zurück gehalten deines alters wegen^^ ich bin beim leidlich legalen gebliebn^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> *biep* *biep* *biep*



oh noez


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

IT´S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggOG_EnreZ8


----------



## Tabuno (8. Oktober 2009)

los gogo tempo will schlafen >.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> KEINE VERF****EN AUSNAHMEN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



im wahrsten sinne des wortes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> los gogo tempo will schlafen >.<



weichei-.-


----------



## Grushdak (8. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> los gogo tempo will schlafen >.<



gute Nacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps. gratz zur vollen 2500 ....


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

es wird spannend, es geht um unsere accs xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini, Aufgabe im WoW Forum für dich!


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer den 100000 Post macht ist ne Legende!


Beiträge: 14.534... gogo Razyl!^^

Ich muss noch kräftig meinen Counter pushen *seufz*
Kommt davon wenn man nix zockt und lange, lange Forums inaktiv war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

HUMBA HUMBA HUMBA TÄTÄRÄ !!!


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

t-minus 1 seite is zur zerstärung des buffed hauptcomputers.


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Beiträge: 14.534... gogo Razyl!^^


Es geht um den 100.000 Post im nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Beiträge: 14.534... gogo Razyl!^^
> 
> Ich muss noch kräftig meinen Counter pushen *seufz*
> Kommt davon wenn man nix zockt und lange, lange Forums inaktiv war.
> ...



Gogo, Dini - schaffst noch die 100k.^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> t-minus 1 seite is zur zerstärung des buffed hauptcomputers.


*schneller biep*
*schneller biep*
*schneller biep*
*schneller biep*
*schneller biep*
*schneller biep*
lol


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> t-minus 1 seite is zur zerstärung des buffed hauptcomputers.



biiieeeepppp

Muss aufs Klo...dringend! :<


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> t-minus 1 seite is zur zerstärung des buffed hauptcomputers.



das hat schon bei den seiten 2000,3000 und 4000 net geklapt und ich war dabei bei allen und glaub ich acuh drauf auf allen^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es geht um den 100.000 Post im nachtschwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn Razyl gewinnt, komtm er bei allen auf Igno!


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

JAHA BUNDESLIGA SIEGER MIT WERDER BREMEN!!!! UND UEFA CUP GEHOLT ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> *schneller biep*
> *schneller biep*
> *schneller biep*
> *schneller biep*
> ...



oh noez 


Jigsaw schrieb:


> biiieeeepppp
> 
> Muss aufs Klo...dringend! :<



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> JAHA BUNDESLIGA SIEGER MIT WERDER BREMEN!!!! UND UEFA CUP GEHOLT ;D



und wen interessierts ? Omo


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

oha oha oha


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Und den besten Torschützen gehabt... i love it


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

also mit der 5000sten seite mein comeback im nachtschwärmer zu feiern ist angemessen denke ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Oktober 2009)

gotcha


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

jopüz


----------



## Mefisthor (8. Oktober 2009)

shit 4ter :<


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und den besten Torschützen gehabt... i love it



blabla


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> biiieeeepppp
> 
> Muss aufs Klo...dringend! :<


deinen eltern zu erklären, warum du mit vollgepissten hosen vorm pc sitzt und "JAAAAA" schreist, wird schwierig...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

5000!


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also mit der 5000sten seite mein comeback im nachtschwärmer zu feiern ist angemessen denke ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


AHAHAHAHAHAHA NUMBER ONE LOD!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

*Drauf will*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (8. Oktober 2009)

abend


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

*BUMM*


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

5.000


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA NUMBER ONE LOD!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


BAM OIDA wia ima


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

so und jetzt schaffen wa noch den 100000ten post hier^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

LOD is tha King!


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

lalalalala *sich nochma verweig*


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

buffed hauptrechner wird in die luft gejagt in 
10
9
8
7
6
5
4
3
2
...
*bluescreen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Oktober 2009)

ach lod ich hasse dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

ich hab jetzt allen ernstes die posts gezählt und dann die sekunden die ich theoretisch hab um dne 1ten post zu machen und es hat geklappt ich bin halt einfahc gut!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> abend



Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann kaum glauben ich bin der 100k enste :>
Danke, Danke meine Fans.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

100000!
NEIN!


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

Man...


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also mit der 5000sten seite mein comeback im nachtschwärmer zu feiern ist angemessen denke ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol^^ willkommen zurück altes haus^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

GZ ALKO!


----------



## Grushdak (8. Oktober 2009)

sry ... but ....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Dummer Jigsaw-> igno^^.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Wuhu 100000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt allen ernstes die posts gezählt und dann die sekunden die ich theoretisch hab um dne 1ten post zu machen und es hat geklappt ich bin halt einfahc gut!



nicht schlecht herr specht


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dummer Jigsaw-> igno^^.


Ja komm wir ignorieren ihn alle.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt allen ernstes die posts gezählt und dann die sekunden die ich theoretisch hab um dne 1ten post zu machen und es hat geklappt ich bin halt einfahc gut!


hab ich auch aber du warst schneller.


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dini, Aufgabe im WoW Forum für dich!


Done!^^
Naaaa toll 5k verpasst durch doofe Beitragslöscherei *lach*
GZ euch! =)


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ich bin off gute nacht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Done!^^
> Naaaa toll 5k verpasst durch doofe Beitragslöscherei *lach*
> GZ euch! =)



Muhaha^^.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja komm wir ignorieren ihn alle.



Lulz N00bz!!!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

wir habens alle überlebt


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hab ich auch aber du warst schneller.


Ich war etwa eine halbe Sekunde oder so zu früh.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> *Windhauch*



sollte mir mal ne Jacke anziehen!


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Done!^^
> Naaaa toll 5k verpasst durch doofe Beitragslöscherei *lach*
> GZ euch! =)



und den 100k beitrag auch^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

hahah skatero jetzt bin ich derjenige der gott übertreffen wird!muhahahaha


----------



## chopi (8. Oktober 2009)

Dann will ich mal ausnahmweise den ganzen minderwertigen Spam ignorieren...
Glückwunsch zur 5k Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

So jetzt aber afk -> klo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Oktober 2009)

so dann schliess ich mich razyl an und bin auch ma weg....nacht mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Ok, wer die 111111 schafft is the God of Gods!


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal ausnahmweise den ganzen minderwertigen Spam ignorieren...
> Glückwunsch zur 5k Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


chopi, dich gibts auch noch?


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> wir habens alle überlebt




ach scheisse... hätte so auf einen weltuntergang gehofft... aba wider war nüx... naja bleibt ja immer noch das jahr 2012^^


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal ausnahmweise den ganzen minderwertigen Spam ignorieren...
> Glückwunsch zur 5k Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Chopinski!!!111elfzig \o/
hihi


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

was seid ihr den für nachtschwärmer um 22:30 offgehn?


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ach scheisse... hätte so auf einen weltuntergang gehofft... aba wider war nüx... naja bleibt ja immer noch das jahr 2012^^


wenn wir so weiter machen schaffen wir noch in dem jahr seite 10.000, vllt geht da die welt unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Kommt Leute! Treiben wir Jigsaw mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln aus der Stadt ähh Buffed!


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*böse lach*


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

jetzt wo ich wiedr da bin schaffen wir sogar noch seite 20012 muhahahahahha *größenwahnsinnig werd*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, wer die 111111 schafft is the God of Gods!



Gibs auf ich habe GESIEGT!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ihr seid jetzt meine Sklaven für die nächsten 5000 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

poa skatero du pöser pöser purche


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kommt Leute! Treiben wir Jigsaw mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln aus der Stadt ähh Buffed!



das is öde... foltern und quälen wir ihn bis ihm die hölle in die er bald kommt vorkommt wie n schöner urlaub!


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was seid ihr den für nachtschwärmer um 22:30 offgehn?


Ja schämen sollten sie sich, obwohl ich geh auch bald off, aber das hat einen sehr sehr wichtigen Grund.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jetzt wo ich wiedr da bin schaffen wir sogar noch seite 20012 muhahahahahha *größenwahnsinnig werd*


werdet ihr jetzt wieder die weltherrschaft mit lurock und co übernehmen?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Gibs auf ich habe GESIEGT!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


? das müssen wir nochmal ausrambon


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jigsaw ist dumm!



Wollte schon imemr mal aus dem ersten Post ever zitieren, um mir ihn dann ansehen zu können XD.
Gibts net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> poa skatero du pöser pöser purche


Ich weiss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> werdet ihr jetzt wieder die weltherrschaft mit lurock und co übernehmen?


ja wir werden dazu in den nächsten tagen eine regierungserkärung abgeben


----------



## Tabuno (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja wir werden dazu in den nächsten tagen eine regierungserkärung abgeben


alles klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

sschreibt mehr ihr faulen säcke *auspeitsch*


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wollte schon imemr mal aus dem ersten Post ever zitieren, um mir ihn dann ansehen zu können XD.
> Gibts net mehr
> 
> 
> ...


Hä?


----------



## Grushdak (8. Oktober 2009)

LOD ich muss Dich enttäuschen ... sry ...
Du hast aber nicht den 100k Post gehabt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> LOD ich muss Dich enttäuschen ... sry ...
> Du hast aber nicht den 100k Post gehabt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber den 1ten auf seite 5000  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wollte schon imemr mal aus dem ersten Post ever zitieren, um mir ihn dann ansehen zu können XD.
> Gibts net mehr
> 
> 
> ...


Versteh ich nicht :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aber den 1ten auf seite 5000
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab die 2. 100000 eingeleitet^^.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

ich war jedenfalls dabei ^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> LOD ich muss Dich enttäuschen ... sry ...
> Du hast aber nicht den 100k Post gehabt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Wer ist der beste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<-----!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wer ist der beste?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du nich!


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du nich!


danke, wollte genau dasselbe schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (8. Oktober 2009)

wuhu werde im 100k Post zitiert


----------



## Manoroth (8. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wer ist der beste?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ob du auch den besten schinken abgiebst? *messer wetz*


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

ich weiß doch was das volk hören will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wer ist der beste?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es wird immer einen geben der besser ist als du! Und das bin wohl ich!


----------



## Grushdak (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 100000!
> NEIN!



Das war doch der 100k Post. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Ich hatte eben von Post 100032 zurückgezählt.)


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Tja hättet ihr Ol@f auch mal so freundlich begrüsst wie ich wärt ihr evt der 100k. Poster. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das war doch der 100k Post.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt^^. Wenn man den Threadersteller am Anfang net mitzählt!!!!^^


----------



## Tabuno (8. Oktober 2009)

bin mal off n8 ihrs


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

Lösch sein Zitat. Er darf damit nicht angeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin mal off n8 ihrs



Gn8.

Ignoriert mich Skatero echt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ob du auch den besten schinken abgiebst? *messer wetz*


FLEIIIISCH!^^



Tabuno schrieb:


> bin mal off n8 ihrs


nacht nacht^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

VERBRENNT IHN!!!!


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Gn8.
> 
> Ignoriert mich Skatero echt?
> 
> ...


Skatero, ich soll dich von jigsaw puzzle fragen ob du dir sicher bist das du ihn iggen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=127804

hahaha einer der besten close-sätze ever xD


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Stimmt^^. Wenn man den Threadersteller am Anfang net mitzählt!!!!^^


Autsch ... ich sollte doch geh lieber schlafen gehen oder was anderes machen,
als anfangen zu zählen .... ohje ... 

...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube, ich mache mir morgen so ne schicke 100k. Poster Sig :>


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Skatero, ich soll dich von jigsaw puzzle fragen ob du dir sicher bist das du ihn iggen willst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na klar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (8. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Gn8.
> 
> Ignoriert mich Skatero echt?
> 
> ...





Jigsaw schrieb:


> Tja hättet ihr Ol@f auch mal so freundlich begrüsst wie ich wärt ihr evt der 100k. Poster.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Anscheinend nicht.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

dann werden wir dich alle HASSEN!!!!! mUAHAHAHAHAHAH Òó


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich mache mir morgen so ne schicke 100k. Poster Sig :>


man kann auch eifnacher ausdrücken, dass man ein drecksnerd ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=127804
> 
> hahaha einer der besten close-sätze ever xD


Ja, Noxiel ist schon ne coole Sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich mache mir morgen so ne schicke 100k. Poster Sig :>



Dann gibt's 'nen Report.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> man kann auch eifnacher ausdrücken, dass man ein drecksnerd ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


damit anzugebenkönnte ihm hie rim buffedforum zum verhängniss werden hehehe


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dann werden wir dich alle HASSEN!!!!! mUAHAHAHAHAHAH Òó



Naja damit kann ich leben. Ich lege doch keinen Wert darauf, was das niedere Volk von mir denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

ja jigsaw er iggt dich wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

der pöbel hat immer noch fackeln und mistgabeln und das tut weh von dir sschneiden wir uns jetzt mal ne scheibe hinterschinken ab *messer raushol und hinter Jigsawpuzzel herrenn*


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ja jigsaw er iggt dich wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und mit  was frage ich euch





mit RECHT!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ja jigsaw er iggt dich wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh nein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte vergib mit Skatero  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Oh nein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


skatero, jigsaw sagt du kannst ihn mal xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Kommmt wir gehen jetzt alle aus Nachtschwärmer raus und machen einen Ohne Jigsaw Schwärmer Thread!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

ja da bin ich dabei alki


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

Okay ich wollte ihn ja nur heute ignorieren, aber jetzt muss ich ihn mindestens 1 (EIN) Jahr lang ignorieren.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

wer macht den thread auf?XDD


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

losg grenzt ihn aus mobbed ihn!!!!einseinseinsblutelf


----------



## Grushdak (8. Oktober 2009)

Für den Gewinner des 100k Posts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> losg grenzt ihn aus mobbed ihn!!!!einseinseinsblutelf


mach den thread auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja da bin ich dabei alki


 Und was ist mit Ausschliessi?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini darf ich?


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Ausschliessi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ausschliessi ist kuhler als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Ausschliessi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who the fuck ist that?


----------



## Grushdak (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Dini darf ich?



Nein!


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Jokkerino darf ich?




Darfst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nein!


doch


ich muss die ganzen alten nachtschwärmer rekrutieren damit wieder deses epische 10 seiten in 5 minutenfeeling aufkommt :>


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Darfst du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


verarschen kann isch misch allans a!


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Homo 4 Life




Wie bitte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2009)

so leute, bin dann auch ma weg für heute, bb^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Darf ich wirklich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja du darfst.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wie bitte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aufs maul?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> so leute, bin dann auch ma weg für heute, bb^^



BB


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

gn8 rosa brille


----------



## chopi (8. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> chopi, dich gibts auch noch?


Vieleicht,manchmal,eventuell.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Oktober 2009)

Bevor es hier noch wie folgt ausartet ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gehe ich nun lieber ...


Gn8 Euch.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Vieleicht,manchmal,eventuell.


yeah.

Nahja ich gehe auch mal ratzen, peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Wie lange Ban kriegt man, wenn man einen Hass Thread für Jigsaw öffnet? Ist es das Wert?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

es gibt tatsächlich menschen bei lokalisten die sowas im profil drinhben

bin keine Frau für eine Nacht aber ein paar Stunden hätt ich schon Zeit... ;-) *** alle unter 20zig bitte nicht schreiben, DANKE ***

jetzt bin ich natürlich am überlegen zu welcher adresse ich die gute schicke :/


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Also ich warte immer noch auf euren Thread :>


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie lange Ban kriegt man, wenn man einen Hass Thread für Jigsaw öffnet? Ist es das Wert?


definitiv!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> definitiv!


Ok, ich machs ins WoW Forum. Fällts net so auf!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, ich machs ins WoW Forum. Fällts net so auf!


ich werde da sein


----------



## Noxiel (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich auch *niarhahahr*


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich auch *niarhahahr*


:< gib uns wenigstens die chance für diesen spaß


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Und ich auch :>













Nicht!


----------



## Noxiel (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich muß jetzt eh gehen, das Internetcafe schließt. --_--

Ihr wisst ja wie's läuft. Ist die Katze aus dem Haus....


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

hurrrdurrrr er ist weg muahahahaha


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> :< gib uns wenigstens die chance für diesen spaß



Du lenkst Noxiel mit mind. 10 sinnlosen Threads ab und ich mach solange den Hass Thread auf.


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

Gut, macht ihn auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du lenkst Noxiel mit mind. 10 sinnlosen Threads ab und ich mach solange den Hass Thread auf.


ok!


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Dini darf ich?


Nope :>


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich warte immer noch....


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nope :>


ok das reicht als go!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

alki mach!!!


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

*Finger auf den Lösch und Verwarnbutton leg* 
muhaha


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *Finger auf den Lösch und Verwarnbutton leg*
> muhaha


tick tack tick tack!!


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *Finger auf den Lösch und Verwarnbutton leg*
> muhaha


ich lenk sie ab, guck mal Dini




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lustig!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *Finger auf den Lösch und Verwarnbutton leg*
> muhaha


*Irgendein Post von mir in Nachtschwärmer editier hab und was gan ganz böses reingeschrieben hab*
Das Verbrechen schläft nie...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Mach den Thread doch in einem Forenabteil in dem nix los ist und die Mods spielen dann "wer ihn schneller findet" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Irgendein Post von mir in Nachtschwärmer editier hab und was gan ganz böses reingeschrieben hab*
> Das Verbrechen schläft nie...



Dann können die anderen N00bz aber nicht mitflamen ...


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Mach den Thread doch in einem Forenabteil in dem nix los ist und die Mods spielen dann "wer ihn schneller findet"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gute idee!

alki absprache per PM ich machn fakethread auf und du den echten hassthread


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Irgendein Post von mir in Nachtschwärmer editier hab und was gan ganz böses reingeschrieben hab*
> Das Verbrechen schläft nie...


Dann wird der Post gelöscht und du weisst, was passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

Ihr steht wohl auf Haue mitm Paddel, hm? *schmunzel*
Das könnt ihr auch so haben...
*Mit lasziven Blick das Paddel auf die Handfläche klatschen lass*

So nun wieder artig sein *ne riesen Schüssel Popcorn in den Thread stellt*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gute idee!
> 
> alki absprache per PM ich machn fakethread auf und du den echten hassthread



Auch wenn du mich hasst thx nochmals fürs finden der Serie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Auch wenn du mich hasst thx nochmals fürs finden der Serie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schätzelein ich weiß doch was gut ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schätzelein ich weiß doch was gut ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo die Serie und die Schauspieler *hust" sind echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

ach da smir diese schauspielerin einfiel war reiner zufall *Hust*


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

kein mensch mehr im thread schwach -.-


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

was wie wo? was hab ich verpasst?
Schauspielerin, serie?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> was wie wo? was hab ich verpasst?
> Schauspielerin, serie?



Ähm...nix! Geh jetzt schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

IM Suche nach Serie Thread


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

So ich muss jetzt schlafen gehen. Morgen zwei Vorstellungsgespräche. :S

Gute Nacht


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

viel erfolg!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

immer daran denken beine schön auseinander und tiefer ausschnitt dann klappts auch mit dem chef


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> So ich muss jetzt schlafen gehen. Morgen zwei Vorstellungsgespräche. :S
> 
> Gute Nacht



Gn8 und viel Erfolg :>


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ähm...nix! Geh jetzt schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hihi, nöööööööööööö!
Noch nicht, ihr seid mich erst los wenn mein Telefon klingelt *schmunzel*


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

giev nr. ich ruf sofort an XD


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> viel erfolg!!!


Danke



LordofDemons schrieb:


> immer daran denken beine schön auseinander und tiefer ausschnitt dann klappts auch mit dem chef


Hmm eigentlich bin ich ja männlich.



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Gn8 und viel Erfolg :>


Danke


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm eigentlich bin ich ja männlich.


scheißegal!


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> scheißegal!


Okay ich werde deine Tipps berücksichtigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay ich werde mich dranhalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


brav so wird mal was aus dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> hihi, nöööööööööööö!
> Noch nicht, ihr seid mich erst los wenn mein Telefon klingelt *schmunzel*



Ring Ring


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ring Ring



Hallo?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ring Ring


*abnehm* ja wer ist da?


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> giev nr. ich ruf sofort an XD


sorry, aber derjeniger Welcher hat die Nummer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel erfolg Skatero =)


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ring Ring


*breit grins*


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

dini deine ablösung ist soeben eingetroffen^^

hiho mala


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi Mala :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Wollte eigentlich vor ner Stunde schon ins Bett... Naja egal^^.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

schlaf wird überbewertet


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schlaf wird überbewertet



Wenn ich volltrunken den Hassthread aufmach, krieg ich dann keine Strafe? komme ich dann in nen Entzugsthread?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn ich volltrunken den Hassthread aufmach, krieg ich dann keine Strafe? komme ich dann in nen Entzugsthread?


deine entscheidung ich mach keinen auf ^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> deine entscheidung ich mach keinen auf ^^



Ich wusste dass ihr keine **** habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E: halb-afk -> Tv Total nebenbei gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Hoffentlich gibts in dem Thread keine Alkoholkontrolle.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich wusste dass ihr keine **** habt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja dann amch doch deinen eigenen hassthread auf oder whatever


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibts in dem Thread keine Alkoholkontrolle.


dann wär ich hier schon längst gebannt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Oh Gott, wir werden schon von 2 beaufsichtigt!
Ähh, das mit dem Hass Thread und so, war alles LoD´s Idee!!


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn ich volltrunken den Hassthread aufmach, krieg ich dann keine Strafe? komme ich dann in nen Entzugsthread?


Kalter Entzug mit stiller Treppe^^


----------



## Ol@f (8. Oktober 2009)

bin ma pennen. n8. 
Morgen letzter Schultag vor den Ferien. wuhuu.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Kalter Entzug mit stiller Treppe^^



LAANGWEILIG. Kommt jeden Tag im Unterschichten Fernsehen.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> bin ma pennen. n8.
> Morgen letzter Schultag vor den Ferien. wuhuu.


N8


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

gott hier geht ja gar nix mehr ab --.---


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Hab nen über 100 Seiten alten Thread ausgegraben^^.


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> bin ma pennen. n8.
> Morgen letzter Schultag vor den Ferien. wuhuu.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wird dann ja ein entspannter Tag, viel Spaß



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> LAANGWEILIG. Kommt jeden Tag im Unterschichten Fernsehen.


Hm, stimmt...
Also doch paddeln bis der Notarzt kommt


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

boa wie langweilig früher war hie rmehr los -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Was früher alles für Threads durchgegangen sind....


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

lol du guckst auch so gerne die alten schinken durhc ^^

britney vs. aguilera etc. das sind wirklich alte threads ^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Die Mods sind weg....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E: Hm anscheinend doch nicht :<


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

fast


----------



## Maladin (8. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Die Mods sind weg....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Garnicht *paddel*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Garnicht *paddel*



Weiterdrauf, er hats verdient!
So, bin ma weg.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Garnicht *paddel*



*Sich hinter Dini versteck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: damit wollte ich natürlich nicht andeuten dass ein Schweinchen sich hinter Dini verstecken kann!

N8 Alki


----------



## Dini (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So, bin ma weg.


Nacht nacht


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2009)

nachti alki


----------



## Maladin (9. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nacht nacht



*hinterherkrümel* Nacht ihr.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hahah skatero jetzt bin ich derjenige der gott übertreffen wird!muhahahaha


Eigentlich nücht...
Man, scheiß Husten ><


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2009)

tauschen razyl ich hab zahnweh?


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> tauschen razyl ich hab zahnwegh?


Nein, ich bin ja fast kuriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2009)

hmm auf "Das Vierte" kommt jetzt secret fruits XD irgendwie ist mir da stefan raab doch wieder lieber

edit: jetzt kriegen die dauerwerbesendungen schon ihre eigenen titel in meinem programm ich glaubs hackt Oo


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm auf "Das Vierte" kommt jetzt secret fruits XD irgendwie ist mir da stefan raab doch wieder lieber


Stefan Raab ist doch für dich schon ne "secret fruit" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Stefan Raab ist doch für dich schon ne "secret fruit"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vergammelte frucht triffts eher :/


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> vergammelte frucht triffts eher :/


Oh, armes LoD. Ist dein ehemaliges Vorbild mittlerweile so mies? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2009)

stargate auf tele 5 danke gott!!!!!


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> stargate auf tele 5 danke gott!!!!!


Gern Geschehen LoD


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh, armes LoD. Ist dein ehemaliges Vorbild mittlerweile so mies?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


VORBILD???? holy shit niemals!!!


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> VORBILD???? holy shit niemals!!!


Aber so ein kleines Idol war er doch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber so ein kleines Idol war er doch schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein ich konnte ihn noch nie wirklcih leiden

aber n guter entertainer ist er das muss man neidlos anerkennen


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

Neue Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2009)

Oo holy shit !!! du scheiß angeber!!1!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Oo holy shit !!! du scheiß angeber!!1!



Danke, danke! ;P
mal schauen wie lange ich die behalte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2009)

bis wir die totflamen oder alle auf igno haben mal schaun was schneller geschieht


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bis wir die totflamen oder alle auf igno haben mal schaun was schneller geschieht



Hmm ... wollen wir schonmal anfangen?


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Alter, noch aufdringlicher gehts nicht oder? -.-
Adblock sei dank!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alter, noch aufdringlicher gehts nicht oder? -.-
> Adblock sei dank!



Nehmts doch net so ernst. 
Und nein aufdringlicher gings nicht mehr


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nehmts doch net so ernst.
> Und nein aufdringlicher gings nicht mehr


Allein dieser Farbenwechsel stört dermaßen....


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alter, noch aufdringlicher gehts nicht oder? -.-
> Adblock sei dank!


ja gott lob den adblock .>


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2009)

so ich geh jetzt ma noch ne halbe std joggen und dann duschen und dann komm ich wieder oder auch nicht


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so ich geh jetzt ma noch ne halbe std joggen und dann duschen und dann komm ich wieder oder auch nicht


Joggen um dreiviertel 1? Nett.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

Soll ichs wieder wegmachen? ;P


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joggen um dreiviertel 1? Nett.



LoD wohnt in Amerika ... er ist Agent. Stasi... whatever ... nicht normal eben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

So Sig wieder weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joggen um dreiviertel 1? Nett.


du hast ja kei ahnung nachts ises am geilsten dann schön richtung waldrand mit der kopflampe naja hab nur ne viertel stunde gemacht hab was komisches am waldrand gehört und hab flitzekacke bekommen :/
aber danach duschen is das geilste und ja ich bin nicht normal aber wie unnormal das erläutere ich lieber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> So Sig wieder weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


richtige entscheidung angeberschwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> richtige entscheidung angeberschwein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zumindest bleibt mir die Erinnerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E: So bin auch mal weg. N8


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

moin <: 

FERIEN!!!!!!!!!1111drölf

lulululuulul geheiligt sei die magische miesmuschel

feriööööööööööön \m/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 @ schwein über mir 
lololool deine sig lolool


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

ich muss noch 3 arbeiten nächste woche schreiben dann ferien aber np...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich muss noch 3 arbeiten nächste woche schreiben dann ferien aber np...



hab bis auf mathe alles geschriebn .... naja nach den ferien is eh erstma praktikum...hach das wird wieder schön erst um halb 9 aufstehen und um halb 2 wieder zuhause sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

HUHUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!^^


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Nabend

Dead by Sunrise \m/


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich muss noch 3 arbeiten nächste woche schreiben dann ferien aber np...


*räusper* HAHA!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dead by Sunrise \m/



nich wirklich <.<

hi edou hi razyl hi skatero


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Was macht ihr so?^^

Also ich zock Fifa10


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe jetzt schon seit 3 Wochen Ferien und habe jetzt noch 1 Woche Ferien. *lach*


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Dead by Sunrise \m/


Danke für die Erinnerung, erstmal gleich bei Amazon laden


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Was macht ihr so?^^
> 
> Also ich zock Fifa10



rammstein hören \m/ und joa...aufs neue gama bomb und rob zombie album warten :<

dead by sunrise is noch lahmer als linkin park(früher warn die richtig gut aber jetzt....ne)


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Was macht ihr so?^^
> 
> Also ich zock Fifa10


Du zockst aber nicht die PC Version oder? -.-


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> rammstein hören \m/ und joa...aufs neue gama bomb und rob zombie album warten :<


uh rammstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ich auch grade drinne XDDD


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nich wirklich <.<


Tss tss tss.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du zockst aber nicht die PC Version oder? -.-


nööö Xbox 360


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> uh rammstein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD ja nur das ganz harte zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Skatero schrieb:


> Tss tss tss.



was tss? das is noch langweiliger als komerz park <.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> nööö Xbox 360


Gut, sonst hätte ich dich nun totgeflamed :>


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gut, sonst hätte ich dich nun totgeflamed :>


why???so schlecht?


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was tss? das is noch langweiliger als komerz park <.<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LP >>> Rammstein
Zumindest aus meiner Sicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xD ja nur das ganz harte zeug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Meiner Meinung nach ist es "härter" als die neuen Songs von LP.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> why???so schlecht?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bilder sagen mehr als Worte...


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_Mir Ist Langweilig :/ 

Krepiere dauernt bei zelda xD^^_


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du zockst aber nicht die PC Version oder? -.-


ich zock morgen die ps3 version an, die pc version soll ja voll der crap sein.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder sagen mehr als Worte...


omg...... dass schockiert mich grade


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

hach....*entspann*

@ skatero naja....is nich wirklich so viel anders :/


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Krepiere dauernt bei zelda xD^^_


Du bist einfach zu schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja Gorone ftw


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> LP >>> Rammstein
> Zumindest aus meiner Sicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ehmmm....ok nein.... 
bleib cool lachmann... :/
ja razyl das ist deine meinung und das respektiere ich *zähne knirsch*


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich zock morgen die ps3 version an, die pc version soll ja voll der crap sein.


Die ist weitaus weniger als Crap... das Teil ist einfach dermaßen schlecht, das ist schon ne Frechheit von EA, so etwas als neues Spiel anzubieten -.-



Edou schrieb:


> omg...... dass schockiert mich grade


Jep, als ich die Demo gezockt habe blieben genau 3 Buchstaben hängen...


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> @ skatero naja....is nich wirklich so viel anders :/


Wie wird wohl das neue Album von LP. Irgendwann wird auch das erscheinen.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBAvduGopaU

hmm dass lied gefällt mir ka wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie wird wohl das neue Album von LP. Irgendwann wird auch das erscheinen.



wenn die witer so in die richtung gehen die dier eingeschlagen haben wird sich das neue album genauso anhören wie das lied zu dem transformers film...wie ne boyband mit E-gitarre und schlagzeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du bist einfach zu schlecht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_

Das normale zelda hab ich durch sitz gerade im Berg tempel in Majoras Mask xD und hab noch 1 stunde for zeit reset ^^

edit:arrg meine 2ten  Tempel bin durch das game total confuse xD _


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie wird wohl das neue Album von LP. Irgendwann wird auch das erscheinen.


Frühjahr 2010


----------



## tschilpi (9. Oktober 2009)

Morgen geh ich in den Europapark.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wenn die witer so in die richtung gehen die dier eingeschlagen haben wird sich das neue album genauso anhören wie das lied zu dem transformers film...wie ne boyband mit E-gitarre und schlagzeug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich möchte da ja nur mal auf das neue Rammstein Lied samt Video hinweisen. Ganz ehrlich: Ich hätte das Lied samt Video in gesamt Deutschland verboten. Wer mit so einen billig Kram aufmerksam erregen muss, den kann es nicht gerade gut gehen ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBAvduGopaU
> 
> hmm dass lied gefällt mir ka wieso
> 
> ...



cm pink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is n weichei -.- aber das lied is geil \m/


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich möchte da ja nur mal auf das neue Rammstein Lied samt Video hinweisen. Ganz ehrlich: Ich hätte das Lied samt Video in gesamt Deutschland verboten. Wer mit so einen billig Kram aufmerksam erregen muss, den kann es nicht gerade gut gehen ...



da war mein teil auch nicht besser .... so is rammstein halt \m/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> cm pink
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja ich mochte punk...ich mag ihn eig immenroch nur als heel net.....(siehe neues avatar)
aber dass lied ist sehr geil!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> naja ich mochte punk...ich mag ihn eig immenroch nur als heel net.....(siehe neues avatar)
> aber dass lied ist sehr geil!



khali > all xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
aber jap das lied is geil
*zettel mach wo drauf steht mehr von killswitch engage anzuhören*
sonst vergess ichs noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Abend ihr verrückten Wesen von buffed.de


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> khali > all xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> aber jap das lied is geil
> *zettel mach wo drauf steht mehr von killswitch engage anzuhören*
> sonst vergess ichs noch
> ...


khali soll gar nicht wiederkommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst macht Rey ihn noch platt und er muss wieder operieren.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> khali soll gar nicht wiederkommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



püh ... :< 
dieser doofe kane :/
pah aber khali kommt wieder und dann r0xx0rt der mal den schwachen haufen da weg und wird könig der welt 
*vote for khali als präsident der welt*


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> khali > all xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> aber jap das lied is geil
> *zettel mach wo drauf steht mehr von killswitch engage anzuhören*
> sonst vergess ichs noch
> ...


hm shit da gibts probs mitm profil bild-.-

naja hab mal wieder jeff rein ich seh aber immernoch den deadman...egaaaal
Aber zb von cristian find ich auch gut

Oder immo nen geiler fav 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abVnuafgUYs


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hm shit da gibts probs mitm profil bild-.-
> 
> naja hab mal wieder jeff rein ich seh aber immernoch den deadman...egaaaal
> Aber zb von cristian find ich auch gut



ja buffed braucht en bisschen bis die avatare aktualisiert werden


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Abend ihr verrückten Wesen von buffed.de



nabend nawato


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

hmmmm


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Huhu nawato


hehe dass ist so funny http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuFe0vgMO2E...PL&index=43


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> hmmmm



OMG das hat n Kumpel von mir als Klingelton und nervt mich damit immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> hmmmm



gott is das kacke O_o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gott is das kacke O_o
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jop, das alte war besser, obwohl beide nicht wirklich gut sind.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_wtf da is das Themen von Undertaker ja noch besser xD
oder Boggyman _


----------



## Badwitch22 (9. Oktober 2009)

Also 21:30 . Mach grad Pause von meinem PS3 Clantreff. Zocken ganze Zeit schon GTA 4.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN0BVAPyyyU haha


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Dafür ist er umso besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Jop, das alte war besser, obwohl beide nicht wirklich gut sind.



fand das alte auch besser =O


Rexo schrieb:


> _wtf da is das Themen von Undertaker ja noch besser xD
> oder Boggyman _



das theme von undertaker is doch nur so komische halloween mukke xD


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

So viele die WWE mögen hier Oo?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN0BVAPyyyU haha



=O


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> So viele die WWE mögen hier Oo?



klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

omg^^


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Hm... ich Aussenseiter :'(


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hm... ich Aussenseiter :'(


Wrestling ist scheiße!


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wrestling ist scheiße!


JUUUHUUU noch einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN0BVAPyyyU haha



Omg das ist ja ein Rieße...


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Hier zum aufwärmen

und dass hier für harte leute..klick here


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> omg^^


lööööööööööööl ich bekomm mich nemmer ich lieg vor lachen scho am boden


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> und dass hier für harte leute..klick here


OMFG das ist ja auch so schrecklich wie das von dem winzling da.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_Wie hiess nochmal der Typ der der Frau das ohr abgebissne hat ?_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Omg das ist ja ein Rieße...



khali <3

a wild dini appears


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> omg^^


Irgendwie finde ich das überhaupt nicht lustig und langweilig.


----------



## Dominau (9. Oktober 2009)

Also das mit dem Undetaker ist ja mal blöd...überhaupt nicht schlimm....
Das mit Caillou ist hammer xD


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> khali <3
> 
> a wild dini appears


wenn khali präsident wird wird die national sprache marwhg lajdskpokösafnlfjkaäfdsaff


@dominau

dass war ironisch gemeint xD


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich das überhaupt nicht lustig und langweilig.


/sign


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wenn khali präsident wird wird die national sprache marwhg lajdskpokösafnlfjkaäfdsaff
> 
> 
> @dominau
> ...



mwoijsgsg? mwgrmmbl? GRMMBL! 

khali vor präsident xD


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_Hat Khali nich in Spiel ohne Regeln mit gespielt ??_


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mich am anfang putt gelacht http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72bU3RydQsg ist besser coldmirror  XDDD


----------



## Dominau (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin noch Jung..ich darf über solche Wörter lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich hab mich am anfang putt gelacht http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72bU3RydQsg ist besser coldmirror  XDDD


Das ist doch von Coldmirror oder nicht?


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich hab mich am anfang putt gelacht http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72bU3RydQsg ist besser coldmirror  XDDD



Naja Kaddi wird auch immer schlechter :/ Leider ... Die ersten Teile waren SOOOO Krank ^^


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mwoijsgsg? mwgrmmbl? GRMMBL!
> 
> khali vor präsident xD


rflikjkm isodjsopkaüä GRAAALM



ja von cold mirror hab mir alle teile angeschaut wo in youtube waren XD


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_DasMikro is lustiger :/ oder PPP xD _


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hat Khali nich in Spiel ohne Regeln mit gespielt ??_



echt jetzt? xD der typ kann vlt 3 wörter auf englisch und ist bestimmt schauspielerisch begabt wie ne tote schnecke xD


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> rflikjkm isodjsopkaüä GRAAALM
> 
> 
> 
> ja von cold mirror hab mir alle teile angeschaut wo in youtube waren XD



Auch Harry Potter und der geheime P****keller?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> rflikjkm isodjsopkaüä GRAAALM
> 
> 
> 
> ja von cold mirror hab mir alle teile angeschaut wo in youtube waren XD



GHNABFHL GEROJHIPSDFHIP gmtr....grb....IEGHRIORPSE

coldmirror ftw xDD


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

ja teil 1 und 2 waren am besten wie ich finde^^


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> echt jetzt? xD der typ kann vlt 3 wörter auf englisch und ist bestimmt schauspielerisch begabt wie ne tote schnecke xD





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wrestler Kevin Nash, Goldberg, „Stone Cold“ Steve Austin, The Great Khali sowie die ehemaligen NFL-Stars Bill Romanowski, Brian Bosworth und Michael Irvin haben eine Rolle in diesem Film.


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Auch gut von ihr ist PATZER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

Nabend meine lieben Untertanen :>


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen * Mit heiterer Miene eintret *


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

O_o xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD den film muß ich sehen xDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Bred in captivity alta ich kann kein englisch XDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Auch gut von ihr ist PATZER
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend meine lieben Untertanen :>



nabend du schwein!


dragon1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen * Mit heiterer Miene eintret *



moin


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ja von cold mirror hab mir alle teile angeschaut wo in youtube waren XD


Kame-hame- haaaa! *Stock werf*


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_Geile Szene xD 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8YbAO26iZE_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Kame-hame- haaaa! *Stock werf*



O_o alles ok? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Lachmann, das kommt aus einem der Videos von der Harry Potter verarsche

Ich wart schon gespannt auf die weiteren Lfg-folgen^^ Richard ist genial, aber Benny ist einfach die beste^^ 
<3 lfg


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen * Mit heiterer Miene eintret *


/ironie on
hi du unfreundlicher aufstrebender dk flamer...jaja ich hab dass nicht vergessen ps...ich kann tanken ^^

/ironie off

musste sein sry XD


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

Einen wunderschönen guten abend meine Damen und herren =)


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> O_o xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD den film muß ich sehen xDDDDDDDDDDDD



Wirklich ? Willst du dir die schauspielerische Meisterleistung antun? Naja vielleicht ist er ja nicht so schlecht wie ich ihn mir vorstelle, kenn den Film ja nicht.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> /ironie on
> hi du unfreundlicher aufstrebender dk flamer...jaja ich hab dass nicht vergessen ps...ich kann tanken ^^
> 
> /ironie off
> ...



tzz tzz aber edou *mahnend den finger heb* sei doch mal nett


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> /ironie on
> hi du unfreundlicher aufstrebender dk flamer...jaja ich hab dass nicht vergessen ps...ich kann tanken ^^
> 
> /ironie off
> ...


Ach du bists^^
Freut mich das du deine Berufung gefunden hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Ist das nicht das Soloprojekt von Chester von Linkin Park?


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Wirklich ? Willst du dir die schauspielerische Meisterleistung antun? Naja vielleicht ist er ja nicht so schlecht wie ich ihn mir vorstelle, kenn den Film ja nicht.


Er ist sicher kein Hit, aber nicht sehr schlecht. Eigentlich habe ich ja nur etwa die Häflte gesehen, aber das reicht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten abend meine Damen und herren =)



aloha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nawato schrieb:


> Wirklich ? Willst du dir die schauspielerische Meisterleistung antun? Naja vielleicht ist er ja nicht so schlecht wie ich ihn mir vorstelle, kenn den Film ja nicht.



ach egal xD da is khali drin!!111 muß sehen xD


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

das Liedt rock aufen jedenfall 

Razyl


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ist das nicht das Soloprojekt von Chester von Linkin Park?


Soloprojekt kann man nicht wirklich sagen. Er hat jetzt noch eine 2. Band.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tzz tzz aber edou *mahnend den finger heb* sei doch mal nett


der hatt mich damals zu unrecht geflamet weil ich als dk ap auf die waffe und mich net auskannte zu flamte....dks sind oftmals sehr unfreundlich....so wie er damals^^

nun weiß ich mehr und beschäftige mich auch wieder mitm dk nun als tank - ich geb zu damals war ich noch ziemlich unwissend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heute isses besser


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich versteh gar nicht was alle gegen Anette aus Nightwish haben.
Ok, sie ist kein Naturtalent und genie wie Taraja, aber so schlimm is sie nicht

Ach edou, dein einziger fehler war nicht zu googln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich helf ja neulingen, immer und immer wieder.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

sie sehen mich gelangweilt *gähn* da geht ja das normala linkin park mehr ab


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_ohne Tarja is Nightwish nich mehr das was es wahr ^^_


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ach du bists^^
> Freut mich das du deine Berufung gefunden hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


freut mich dass du freundlicher geworden bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

kenn ich kenn ich ^^ 

so war das mit meinem mage auch früher 

aber jetzt bin ich pro *MUAHAHA* xD


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Soloprojekt kann man nicht wirklich sagen. Er hat jetzt noch eine 2. Band.


Ah okay hm, naja mal sehen... und das in dem einen Video von denen mit dem Schlagzeug von LP gespielt wird, find ich ja mal plöt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ist das nicht das Soloprojekt von Chester von Linkin Park?


Soloprojekt von Chester trifft es fast. Es ist ein Nebenprojekt mit anderen Bandmitgliedern unter den Namen Dead By Sunrise. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_by_Sunrise


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

Heute sind ja wieder mal viele im Nachtschwärmer :>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMj9WmHIzP4 lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Ja stimmt schon das 10th man down (<<<3), Nemo und Over the hills besser sind als Amaranth usw, aber ich find die trotzdem absolut stimmig


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

hää ? 

was is mit Nightwish passiert?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Heute sind ja wieder mal viele im Nachtschwärmer :>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMj9WmHIzP4 lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*rum nachtschwärm*


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Hm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 durch diese ganzen Youtube Links muss ich ja immer mein In Flames pausieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Ist auch oke.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_Nemo wahr der O.S.T zu Charmed oder ?_


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> freut mich dass du freundlicher geworden bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin grad damit beschaeftigt Flamer zu flamen.
Ich flame leute, die heulen, das neue rassen klassen kombis nicht passen und das Heilige Kuehe nicht lore konform seien.


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

ich muss meine musik auch imemr pausieren is schon ziemlich nervig xD


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> hää ?
> 
> was is mit Nightwish passiert?


Nicht wirklich was, vor einiger zeit oder vor ewigkeiten, keine ahnung wann das war wurde saengerin gewechselt.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EqZblnMv7I...feature=related

0:36-1.50 

XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich muß immer mein viking metal dann pausieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das auch ziemlich blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin grad damit beschaeftigt Flamer zu flamen.
> Ich flame leute, die heulen, das neue rassen klassen kombis nicht passen und das Heilige Kuehe nicht lore konform seien.



same here


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

oh noez informatik hat meine unglaubliche notenstatistik dieses jahres runiert
2+
2-
2-
2+
1- 


4!!!!!

omfg


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Ist bei euch die refresh- taste auch so abgenutzt xD?

Achja Lachman, dich hab ich eh schon dort gesehn^^ Wir waren einzige die ne ahnung hatten )= was fuer zeuch nehmen die Leute?


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

aso 

naja ich hab mich nie richtig ausgekannt mit Nightwish fand bloss die musik Affengeil =) und das mit der sängerin is mir gar nicht auf gefallen
gibs die band eigentlich noch?


----------



## Dominau (9. Oktober 2009)

Khali 4 President !
Habt ihr schonmal den 2Girls 1Cup song gehört? xD


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_ja die gibt es noch _


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin grad damit beschaeftigt Flamer zu flamen.
> Ich flame leute, die heulen, das neue rassen klassen kombis nicht passen und das Heilige Kuehe nicht lore konform seien.


Wer Flamer flamed ist nicht gerade besser als sie...
Und mal ganz ehrlich, egal ob Lore konform oder nicht, Tauren Palas sehen scheiße aus.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_omg noez wow in Nachtschwarmer alle in die Bunker !!_


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Khali 4 President !
> Habt ihr schonmal den 2Girls 1Cup song gehört? xD



WTF davon gibts n SONG Oo... Das ist doch schon so eklig genug.


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer Flamer flamed ist nicht gerade besser als sie...
> Und mal ganz ehrlich, egal ob Lore konform oder nicht, Tauren Palas sehen scheiße aus.




jap das stimmt 


weil tauren mächte der erde und natur sind bla bla bla ^^

genauso wie gnom priester...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oh noez informatik hat meine unglaubliche notenstatistik dieses jahres runiert
> 2+
> 2-
> 2-
> ...



bei mir wars immer kunst mit 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





dragon1 schrieb:


> Ist bei euch die refresh- taste auch so abgenutzt xD?
> 
> Achja Lachman, dich hab ich eh schon dort gesehn^^ Wir waren einzige die ne ahnung hatten )= was fuer zeuch nehmen die Leute?



jap das ding glüht schon xD

jap das sind echt vollpfosten da -.- von nix ne ahnung haben aber von vornerein NÖ HEILIGE KUH IS DOOF!!!11 schreien -.- das nervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _omg noez wow in Nachtschwarmer alle in die Bunker !!_


oh noez bunker in nachtschwärmer, alle ins wow flüchten!


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_Naja so gesehen sind ne heiler Klasse bei dne gnomen auch nice dan hat jede rasse ihre heiler so konnen sich ma rein gnom gilden bilden ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> jap das stimmt
> 
> 
> weil tauren mächte der erde und natur sind bla bla bla ^^
> ...



jetzt fang du nicht auch noch an sonst muß ich dich zuflamen das tauren "paladine" durchaus logisch sind und dazu hab ich jetzt k.b


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _omg noez wow in Nachtschwarmer alle in die Bunker !!_


Haha mein Bunker hat sogar Internetanschluss! Ich habe einfach ein Loch reingebohrt und die W-Lanantenne rausgesteckt. Bin ich nicht klug?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oh noez bunker in nachtschwärmer, alle ins wow flüchten!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oh noez bunker in nachtschwärmer, alle ins wow flüchten!




*rennnnnn* 


Mine damen und herren bitte laufen sie jetzt alle panisch im kreis wir haben anti-wow spieler hier


AHHHHHHHHHHHH! 

^^


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


höhö ich hab den lachmann unglücklich gemacht


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> *rennnnnn*
> Mine damen und herren bitte laufen sie jetzt alle panisch im kreis wir haben anti-wow spieler hier
> AHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> ^^


Ja und nicht nur einer. *böse lach*


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jetzt fang du nicht auch noch an sonst muß ich dich zuflamen das tauren "paladine" durchaus logisch sind und dazu hab ich jetzt k.b


Logisch evtl., aber sie sehen dermaßen scheiße aus...
Und bitte fangt nicht nach 5 (!) Jahren World of Warcraft mit Lore an... Blizzard hat diese in WoW von Anfang an zerstört...


----------



## Dominau (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab in Mathe immer die 4... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich such mal schnell den song


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> höhö ich hab den lachmann unglücklich gemacht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das kannst du gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
haha


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> *rennnnnn*
> 
> 
> Mine damen und herren bitte laufen sie jetzt alle panisch im kreis wir haben anti-wow spieler hier
> ...


Hey 99% der Leute die ich kenne sind Anti-WoWler (mich mitlerweile eingeschlossen)


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

das war auch nur ein spaß


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Logisch evtl., aber sie sehen dermaßen scheiße aus...
> Und bitte fangt nicht nach 5 (!) Jahren World of Warcraft mit Lore an... Blizzard hat diese in WoW von Anfang an zerstört...



es ist ihre lore sie können damit machen was sie wollen <: aber lassen wa das hab jetzt echt k.b auf ne wow diskussion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

ACHSOOOOO *Birne leuchtet auf*


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hey 99% der Leute die ich kenne sind Anti-WoWler (mich mitlerweile eingeschlossen)


ebenfalls, bis auf den letzten teil des satzes
und vorallem nerven mich son paar kleine kinder
jeden morgen versuchen die mit ihrem wow halbwissen, dass die von irgendeinem anderen kleinen pisser haben, gegen mich zu verwenden


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jetzt fang du nicht auch noch an sonst muß ich dich zuflamen das tauren "paladine" durchaus logisch sind und dazu hab ich jetzt k.b


tauren palas werden bald die neuen schurken nur ohne dass anschleichen....

Stun.Stun,Stun=tot


----------



## Dominau (9. Oktober 2009)

Hier ist der 2Girls 1Cup song...!!!
Ich lach da immer..zu geil xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> tauren palas werden bald die neuen schurken nur ohne dass anschleichen....
> 
> Stun.Stun,Stun=tot



tauren & khali ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Haha, ich will nichts sagen, aber wir beide sind Dks, da sind Op-flames das duemmste was man machen kann


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> das war auch nur ein spaß


Frag doch mal bei ZAM nach, ob er dein Name in Raheemo ändern will. 


_Dann bist du ein Emo. *lach*_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hier ist der 2Girls 1Cup song...!!!
> Ich lach da immer..zu geil xD



omg


----------



## Dominau (9. Oktober 2009)

Tauren Paladin....
das ist doch echt blöd xD 
früher gabs so einen witz mit der heiligen kuh
das gibts das wirklich


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

wer is eigentlich Khali?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Frag doch mal bei ZAM nach, ob er dein Name in Raheemo ändern will.
> 
> 
> _Dann bist du ein Emo. *lach*_



verdammt ich mußte grinsen =/


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Haha, ich will nichts sagen, aber wir beide sind Dks, da sind Op-flames das duemmste was man machen kann


ich auch dk!


----------



## Dominau (9. Oktober 2009)

so ein rießen oxx bei WWE...


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> es ist ihre lore sie können damit machen was sie wollen <: aber lassen wa das hab jetzt echt k.b auf ne wow diskussion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar können sie damit machen was sie wollen, aber genau durch so einen mist vergraulen sie Ihre Kunden. Wotlk war ein riesiger Griff ins Klo, und wenn Cataclysm genauso wird, dann ist sowieso bald schluss mit der Azeroth und Scherbenwelt. Besonders, dass immer mehr gute MMOs in Entwicklung sind.
Ich hoffe nur, Blizzard erinnert sich an Ihr Versprechen "World of Warcraft hat keinen Einfluss auf die Entwicklung von Warcraft IV".


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> so ein rießen oxx bei WWE...


heißt der nich The Great Khali?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> wer is eigentlich Khali?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

ich seh shcon die Nexte wow werbung von Blizz fur Tauren iwas mit The Great Khali ^^


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> verdammt ich mußte grinsen =/


Ja klar.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Haha, ich will nichts sagen, aber wir beide sind Dks, da sind Op-flames das duemmste was man machen kann


stimmt schon aber ist doch so 3 stuns+ der schaden=tot=op

so ähnlich bei dks^^


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Frag doch mal bei ZAM nach, ob er dein Name in Raheemo ändern will.
> 
> 
> _Dann bist du ein Emo. *lach*_




warum? das?


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Tauren Paladin....
> das ist doch echt blöd xD
> früher gabs so einen witz mit der heiligen kuh
> das gibts das wirklich





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gell lachmann^^?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich auch dk!



tauren krieger ftw 



Razyl schrieb:


> Klar können sie damit machen was sie wollen, aber genau durch so einen mist vergraulen sie Ihre Kunden. Wotlk war ein riesiger Griff ins Klo, und wenn Cataclysm genauso wird, dann ist sowieso bald schluss mit der Azeroth und Scherbenwelt. Besonders, dass immer mehr gute MMOs in Entwicklung sind.
> Ich hoffe nur, Blizzard erinnert sich an Ihr Versprechen "World of Warcraft hat keinen Einfluss auf die Entwicklung von Warcraft IV".



mhh nen warcraft 4 wär mal nicht schlecht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> warum? das?


Naja ich dachte nur, dir gefällt dein Name nicht, wenn ich so dein Titel und deine Signatur lese. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja klar.



wirklich =/


dragon1 schrieb:


> Gell lachmann^^?



jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 direkt neb double facepalm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Ja wc4 !!!
Hab Reign of Caos durchgespielt, bin grad Ud campange in Frozen Throne und will neue Herausvorderungen!


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

jo 

auf wc4 hätte auch mal lust
hoffentlich komm das noch so lange ich lebe =)


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Apropos DK: Das war auch so ein Riesenfehler von Blizzard. Eine Klasse nach 4 Jahren einzuführen, die a) total unsinnig und b) nicht ein Stück anders ist, sondern nur ein billiger Mix aus 2-3 verschiedenen Klassen.
Und seit dieser dummen Activision Zusammenschließung sieht man nur noch die $$ Zeichen bei Blizzard... hachja, die gute Alte zeit war schon besser damals...


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tauren krieger ftw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich bin net so der fan von strategie spielen...aber ab und an wenn die vom gameplay her gut sind zock ich die au mal ;D


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tauren krieger ftw


mookuh ist auch tauren krieger
aber ein weiblicher

:O


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

geld geld geld ist das was die welt regiert =( 

kp wie Classic war früher sollte aber verdammt viel spaß gemacht haben


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Nur weil du Wow nicht magst, heisst das nicht das du alles niederflamen musst.
Bist wohl einer der Kiddies  die herumheulten das man alles zu leicht bekommt und nichtmal Ulduar clear.
kkthxbye, gehn wir wieder zum thema Musik.

Wurdest wohl mit deinem Ex-Op Dudu niedergemetzelt, weil s3 vorbei war, und deswegen heulst.
Dk`s are Fine, l2p


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

dann sollen die tauren aber ihr eigenes volk werden :<
tauren krieger
tauren bogenschütze
tauren druide
tauren schamane
tauren flügeldrachen reiter
tauren katapult (da sitzen kleine gnome drinnebn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
usw... xD


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

UNDEADAAAA!!!! ftw


PS undeada extra mit a geschrieben XD


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Nur weil du Wow nicht magst, heisst das nicht das du alles niederflamen musst.
> Bist wohl einer der Kiddies  die herumheulten das man alles zu leicht bekommt und nichtmal Ulduar clear.
> kkthxbye, gehn wir wieder zum thema Musik.


metööööööl


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

tauren gnome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Nur weil du Wow nicht magst, heisst das nicht das du alles niederflamen musst.
> Bist wohl einer der Kiddies  die herumheulten das man alles zu leicht bekommt und nichtmal Ulduar clear.
> kkthxbye, gehn wir wieder zum thema Musik.


Sorry, aber mal ganz ehrlich: Mich interessiert WoW nicht mehr. Blizzard hat es ganz einfach mit Wotlk verkackt. Sowohl der Raidcontent, als diese Geldabzockerei und nun Arthas... wenn der Boss nicht ein bisschen was episches hat, dann hat Blizzard bald noch mehr ärger, die von der Community aus geht. 
Und ich habe mit Level 76 aufgehört, da das Spiel da schon keinen Spaß mehr machte...
Also würde ich mich mit deinen Kommentar mal zurückhalten. Wer heute noch WoW bis auf den letzten Punkt ein Schutz nimmt ... egal


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> tauren gnome
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WHOOOOOT 1m kleine Kühe mit nem riesigen Kopf?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich bin net so der fan von strategie spielen...aber ab und an wenn die vom gameplay her gut sind zock ich die au mal ;D



warcraft 3 is echt genial.... sollteste ma spielen 


Kronas schrieb:


> mookuh ist auch tauren krieger
> aber ein weiblicher
> 
> :O



 aha  


Raheema schrieb:


> geld geld geld ist das was die welt regiert =(
> 
> kp wie Classic war früher sollte aber verdammt viel spaß gemacht haben


classic war extrem schwer...ich hab ca 2 monate auf 45 gebraucht,viele quests waren solo ziemlich schwer,man hatte chronichen goldmangel wenn man keinen guten beruf hatte,ich hab damals für mein 60% mount 5 tage lang hdw gefarmt um 90g zusammen zu kriegen (war da 42 untoter krieger) usw...aber es hatt auch ziemlich viel spaß gemacht


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Also, meine Liste von Lieblingsbands:
Apokalyptischer Reiter (Super Text+ Super Stimme+ Super Musik+ Metal)
Dragonforce (Coole Solos)
Rhapsody of fire (Einfach geiler Rhytm)
Nightwish (Super Stimme)
Evanescence (>all)
Die Aerzte (Tolle texte)
Papa Roach (Najo, ganz gut)
Dope (AGGROOOOOO)


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wurdest wohl mit deinem Ex-Op Dudu niedergemetzelt, weil s3 vorbei war, und deswegen heulst.
> Dk`s are Fine, l2p


Du machst dich lächerlicher, als du ohnehin schon bist.
Ich habe nie etwas über die Stärke des DK´s gesagt, sondern um die Entwicklung einer Klasse. Also, lern erstmal lesen.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> WHOOOOOT 1m kleine Kühe mit nem riesigen Kopf?


neeee 4meter große kühe mit 3 cm köpfen^^


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

ohh ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


das hatte ich heute 

habe imch kleienr und kleienr gemacht irgendwann war ich ein 1mm Skelett ^^


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> neeee 4meter große kühe mit 3 cm köpfen^^


Yeah dann würd ich mit WoW sogar wieder ansehen ^^


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Evanescence (>all)


bring me to life <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mal ganz ehrlich: Mich interessiert WoW nicht mehr. Blizzard hat es ganz einfach mit Wotlk verkackt. Sowohl der Raidcontent, als diese Geldabzockerei und nun Arthas... wenn der Boss nicht ein bisschen was episches hat, dann hat Blizzard bald noch mehr ärger, die von der Community aus geht.
> Und ich habe mit Level 76 aufgehört, da das Spiel da schon keinen Spaß mehr machte...
> Also würde ich mich mit deinen Kommentar mal zurückhalten. Wer heute noch WoW bis auf den letzten Punkt ein Schutz nimmt ... egal


Ich spiel nicht mehr.
Ich werd nicht wieder anfangen in naechster zeit. Aber deine Behauptungen sind aus der Luft gegriffen und total subjektiv.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> metööööööl



i agree 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


höre zurzeit nur fast nur gama bomb ensiferum rob zombie und amon amarth...ich brauch es laut,schnell und dreckig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Bis Morgen bin mal schlafen. (Nur noch 4 Wochen dann hab ich mein Reiter-Tshirt^^)


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

Besonders Alterrac soll geil gewesen sein


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> i agree
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Amon Amarth hm ich mag die Musik, versteh aber kaum was der Tüp singt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Besonders Alterrac soll geil gewesen sein



ohja...jaghrelange schlachten und so xD


Nawato schrieb:


> Amon Amarth hm ich mag die Musik, versteh aber kaum was der Tüp singt.



das is doch das geile dadran xDDD ich liebe das <3 death metal ftw


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

Rock is das geilste was es gibt ! 

Blink 182 sum 41 und wie sie alle heißen =)


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Amon Amarth hm ich mag die Musik, versteh aber kaum was der Tüp singt.


und bei den alben whoracle und Reroute To Remain von in flames verstehst du alles, ja? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ohja...jaghrelange schlachten und so xD
> 
> 
> das is doch das geile dadran xDDD ich liebe das <3 *death metal ftw*


/sign auch wenn ich eigendlich nur Melo death höre


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich spiel nicht mehr.
> Ich werd nicht wieder anfangen in naechster zeit. Aber deine Behauptungen sind aus der Luft gegriffen und total subjektiv.


Subjektiv? Sicherlich nicht, aber gut fangen wir an:
A) Der Todesritter, als neue Heldenklasse angepriesen, die sich anders spielt als die anderen Klassen. Was kam? Eine Klasse, die aus Krieger, Hexenmeister und Schurke bestand. Jap, sie spielte sich total anders als der Rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Der Questcontent. Es gab hier und da gute Quests, aber anstatt endlich mal etwas von der Konkurrenz zu lernen, setzen sie auf Ihr Prinzip...
C) Der Raidcontent. Naxx war zu leicht, Ulduar wieder ok. Die neuste Instanz ist ein Witz und die Eiskronenzitadelle MUSS einschlagen. Zudem sind die Erfolge bzw. die Hero Modes billige Contentstreckung, nichts weiter als versch. Schwierigkeitsgrade in anderen offline-Spielen. Sie verbessern das Spiel nicht, sie strecken es nur, in dem es etwas schwerer wird. Ja, hamma Content  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Das bringt mich wieder auf eine Tolle Blogidee mwhaha


----------



## jolk (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> und nun Arthas... wenn der Boss nicht ein bisschen was episches hat,



so klobig wie der aussieht in wow kann der nicht episch werden....


@dragon1: wenn du eine herausforderung in wc willst, dann zock die kampagne auf schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab bei der zweiten mission versagt (1 mal probiert)


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und bei den alben whoracle und Reroute To Remain von in flames verstehst du alles, ja?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach Screaming kann ich verstehen aber nicht growling, wie in The Jester Race 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (9. Oktober 2009)

abönd.


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

ja die wochened schlachtem im alterrac sollen schon geil gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

So habe gerade ein Kunstwerk vollendet.
Ich weiss es hat noch ein paar Fehler, aber das ist egal.
Werde bald eine überarbeitete Version uploaden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> /sign auch wenn ich eigendlich nur Melo death höre



och ja melo death und death metal is beides geil

ach fast vergessen ich hör zurzeit noch viel lamb of god  wie konnte ich die vergessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> abönd.


morgääääään


----------



## Ol@f (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ja die wochened schlachtem im alterrac sollen schon geil gewesen sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo. die waren richtig episch.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> abönd.



Hi :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> So habe gerade ein Kunstwerk vollendet.
> Ich weiss es hat noch ein paar Fehler, aber das ist egal.
> Werde bald eine überarbeitete Version uploaden.
> 
> [bild]



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD hab grad erst gekuckt was dadran anders ist....mir fällt nix auf und ich guck aufs gesicht xDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Achja, hab ja ganz Tausendwinter vergessen. Weil Blizzard die Lags nicht in Griff bekommt, machen sie einfach mal ein SCHLACHTFELD daraus. *kopf-->tisch*
Und nun wollen sie so etwas ähnliches bringen in Cataclysm? Und was, wenn es da wieder zu Laggs kommt? Wieder so eine Umwandlung? Wahrscheinlich, das ist nun mal lächerlich. Open PvP war so nice in der Beta in Tausendwinter, aber was Blizzard da macht...


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> och ja melo death und death metal is beides geil
> 
> ach fast vergessen ich hör zurzeit noch viel lamb of god  wie konnte ich die vergessen?
> 
> ...


dein gehirn war grad beim ans nächste fappen denken, da traten ladefehler der metalbands auf!


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

Oh mein gott das bild geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achja, hab ja ganz Tausendwinter vergessen. Weil Blizzard die Lags nicht in Griff bekommt, machen sie einfach mal ein SCHLACHTFELD daraus. *kopf-->tisch*
> Und nun wollen sie so etwas ähnliches bringen in Cataclysm? Und was, wenn es da wieder zu Laggs kommt? Wieder so eine Umwandlung? Wahrscheinlich, das ist nun mal lächerlich. Open PvP war so nice in der Beta in Tausendwinter, aber was Blizzard da macht...



1k winter fand ich nie so den knaller...naja 1k winter war für mich auch immer nur ne dia show -.-


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 1k winter fand ich nie so den knaller...naja 1k winter war für mich auch immer nur ne dia show -.-


ich hab ne 4k leitung und nen pc den ich genausogut von der müllhalde haben könnte und bei mir geht alles :O


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 1k winter fand ich nie so den knaller...naja 1k winter war für mich auch immer nur ne dia show -.-


Ja, und dann waren da so dolle viele Lags und anstatt Blizzard mal selber eingesteht, dass die da Scheiße gebaut haben, verwandeln sie das Ding in ein Schlachtfeld... oh man!


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

für mich auchz ... 

naja kann man nichts machen wenn man einen schei´ß pc hat ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dein gehirn war grad beim ans nächste fappen denken, da traten ladefehler der metalbands auf!



du kennst mich in und auswerndig


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> für mich auchz ...
> 
> naja kann man nichts machen wenn man einen schei´ß pc hat ^^



jap .... :/


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du kennst mich in und auswerndig


von innen will ich dich garnicht kennen, geh weg :O


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> So habe gerade ein Kunstwerk vollendet.
> Ich weiss es hat noch ein paar Fehler, aber das ist egal.
> Werde bald eine überarbeitete Version uploaden.
> 
> ...



Lol



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

komm wir gründen einen club der  Dieashow Tausenwinterer ok ? xD


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


potential??!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> von innen will ich dich garnicht kennen, geh weg :O



hrhrhrhrhr *näher an kronas rutsch*


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> komm wir gründen einen club der  Dieashow Tausenwinterer ok ? xD



k


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hrhrhrhrhr *näher an kronas rutsch*


Hiermit erkläre ich sie zu Mann und Mann, Sie dürfen den Bräutigam jetzt küssen.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hrhrhrhrhr *näher an kronas rutsch*


ich wussts immer du schwuchtel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

ich habe keine lust mich nicht zu hassen
hab keine lust mich anzufassen
ich hätte lust zu *rnanieren
hab keine list es zu probieren 
xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Oktober 2009)

Tag ihr Säcke! *Jigsawsaw weiter hass*


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

ohh man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber was macht ihr grade so schönes? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hiermit erkläre ich sie zu Mann und Mann, Sie dürfen den Bräutigam jetzt küssen.






Edou schrieb:


> ich wussts immer du schwuchtel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



O_o /b/uffed gegen homos xD


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hrhrhrhrhr *näher an kronas rutsch*


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> O_o /b/uffed gegen homos xD


Bitte nicht immer so verallgemeinern.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich habe keine lust mich nicht zu hassen
> hab keine lust mich anzufassen
> ich hätte lust zu *rnanieren
> hab keine list es zu probieren
> xD


....................................................


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tag ihr Säcke! *Jigsawsaw weiter hass*



nabend du schuhkartoon !


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Oktober 2009)

http://www.bongster.de/schwulometer.sht
^^


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




selber abend du alter sack


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.bongster.de/schwulometer.sht
> ^^


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD is das geil xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



Razyl schrieb:


> Bitte nicht immer so verallgemeinern.


ok ok 
/b/uffed (mit außnahme von razyl) gegen homos



Edou schrieb:


> ....................................................



das is rammstein :<


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.bongster.de/schwulometer.sht
> ^^


Die Schwulness von Kronas beträgt 17,4%

Neues Spiel, neues Glück...


----------



## Ol@f (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> aber was macht ihr grade so schönes? ^^



Mit der Gitarre jammen!! Schönen guten Blues.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

wer hat sich analaffe genannt? xD

die schwulness von lachmann beträgt 47,5% gott damnd :/


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

ich ibn zu 53% prozent schwul


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ok ok
> /b/uffed (mit außnahme von razyl) gegen homos


Hey ich hab nichts gegen Lespen nur was gegen Schwule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Neeee, hab nix gegen Homos


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wer hat sich analaffe genannt? xD



Wer wohl...^^


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wer hat sich analaffe genannt? xD
> 
> die schwulness von lachmann beträgt 47,5% gott damnd :/


du dich selber?!?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

du sau xD

nö edou ich hieß lachmann  xD


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

wer hat lillyan eingegeben xD

 Die letzten 10
84.5 In Flames
60.3 lillyan
19.5 fotze
4.1 Eis am Stiel
14.0 zam
70.4 Blöp
32.6 SON Goku
66.4 Mona
3.6 Ochsenpimmel
33.0 Vincent


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tag ihr Säcke! *Jigsawsaw weiter hass*



O_O             


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

> 85.9 buahahaha
> 14.7 Zam
> 82.6 ZAM
> 84.5 In Flames
> ...


*kopf----->tisch*


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer hat lillyan eingegeben xD
> 
> Die letzten 10
> 84.5 In Flames
> ...



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD man merkt das das hier /b/uffed ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

Die Schwulness von Guido Westerwelle beträgt 95,7%

Neues Spiel, neues Glück...


xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer hat lillyan eingegeben xD
> 
> Die letzten 10
> *84.5 In Flames*
> ...


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN, welcher Sack hat das gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du sau xD
> 
> nö edou ich hieß lachmann  xD


hmm dann weiß ichs net.....

BTW snapes band XD

Die schwarzen blutgetränkten waschlappen


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Die Schwulness von Guido Westerwelle beträgt 95,7%
> 
> Neues Spiel, neues Glück...
> 
> ...



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU xD is das geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN, welcher Sack hat das gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


öh... ich


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

lol 


> 73.1 Razyls Mutter



Wer war das?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hmm dann weiß ichs net.....
> 
> BTW snapes band XD
> 
> Die schwarzen blutgetränkten waschlappen



harte typen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

wer hatt lily eingetragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wer ZAM??? xD


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Wer war das?


Mir eigentlich völlig egal... 
Ich meine, wenn selbst die Kinder hier Lillyan und 3 mal Zam angeben...


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

Die letzten 10
44.5 Dein Leben
68.9 Kharli
38.7 Razysl Vater
81.1 Transe
9.9 Jigsaw Puzzle
28.0 Lachmanns Arsch
43.5 Virzelsheimer Gesangsbrüder
42.1 Kronas steht drauf
20.5 Jigsaw
28.3 Deine Mama 

lawl


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Wer war das?



razyls mutter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

omg wie geiol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> öh... ich





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du bist gemein *heul*


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

> 99.9 adolf hitler


Ich hab es immer gewusst


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Die letzten 10
> 44.5 Dein Leben
> 68.9 Kharli
> 38.7 Razysl Vater
> ...



yey mein arsch ist nur 28% schwul xD


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Die letzten 10
> 44.5 Dein Leben
> 68.9 Kharli
> 38.7 Razysl Vater
> ...



9.9 und 20.5 :>
Btw wer hat mich das zweite mal eingetragen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

postet nochma pls die seite ^.^


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> yey mein arsch ist nur 28% schwul xD


und ich steh zu 41% drauf^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Oktober 2009)

Wow, mein WC3 Nick ist 0 Prozent schwul!^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und ich steh zu 41% drauf^^



O_o 
..
...
...
hrhrh xD


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

Die Schwulness von Buffed.de beträgt 0,1%

Neues Spiel, neues Glück... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

68.1 Alki
49.0 Edous Mama
98.9 Razyl krault sich seine Eie
0.1 Buffed.de
42.2 Haraldo
0.0 Hodenarzt
5.6 David Beckham
20.8 Kronas besitzt einen Kleine
68.1 Alki
49.0 Edous Mama 

Bisschen mehr Niveau pls :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> 68.1 Alki
> 49.0 Edous Mama
> 98.9 Razyl krault sich seine Eie
> 0.1 Buffed.de
> ...



gott is das geil xDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Bisschen mehr Niveau pls :>


Niveau aus dem Nachtschwärmer? Die einzigen die Niveau besitzen sind die Mods und Selor...


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> 68.1 Alki
> 49.0 Edous Mama
> 98.9 Razyl krault sich seine Eie
> 0.1 Buffed.de
> ...


hm ich find dass nicht  witzig....


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Was ist denn bitteschön Niveau...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl wir wussten es schon immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitteschön Niveau...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


?


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Razyl wir wussten es schon immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was?
Das sich hier kleine Kinder tummeln? Jap, das wusste ich auch schon lange *zu Lachmann und Kronas schau*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Niveau aus dem Nachtschwärmer? Die einzigen die Niveau besitzen sind die Mods und Selor...



*hust* da hast du mich doch glatt vergessen. Egal :>


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

Die Schwulness von Piratenpartei beträgt 24,9%

Neues Spiel, neues Glück...

glück gehabt^^


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

> 82.8 Inzest mitm Papa



Ja nee ist kla ...


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> *hust* da hast du mich doch glatt vergessen. Egal :>


Stimmt, dich hab ich grad vergessen Schweinchen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was?
> Das sich hier kleine Kinder tummeln? Jap, das wusste ich auch schon lange *zu Lachmann und Kronas schau*



hey =/ was denn? ich hab nur 1 einziges mal bei dem gay test mitgemacht


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

Die Schwulness von Homo Sapiens beträgt 94,8%

Neues Spiel, neues Glück...

holy crap


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

> 38.4 NPD


Schade ...


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hey =/ was denn? ich hab nur 1 einziges mal bei dem gay test mitgemacht


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und der Weihnachtsmann kommt morgen? Oh, verdammt, morgen ist weihnachten!


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

16.9 Kronas isn Zwitter 

... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nein ich mien das deine Ei** schwul sin razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Die Schwulness von Piratenpartei beträgt 24,9%
> 
> Neues Spiel, neues Glück...
> 
> glück gehabt^^






Kronas schrieb:


> Die Schwulness von Homo Sapiens beträgt 94,8%
> 
> Neues Spiel, neues Glück...
> 
> holy crap



das sollte eigentlich nicht lustig sein aber
fuck drauf scheiße is das geil xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Stimmt, dich hab ich grad vergessen Schweinchen.


Und mich auch.


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

96.4 Kronas Eier 
...
...
...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Und der Weihnachtsmann kommt morgen? Oh, verdammt, morgen ist weihnachten!



nein wirklich  
ich hab diew seite ausversehen weggeklickt und bei zurück is die nichmehr...rat mal warum ich grad eben nach dem link gefrafgt hab


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und mich auch.


Manchmal hast du viel Niveau, manchmal weniger. Aber insgesamt passt es. Nur witzig, dass die gesamte Wrestling-Fraktion unterste Schublade ist... :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 96.4 Kronas Eier
> ...
> ...
> ...



alter deine nüsse sind gay xD


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich find dass nicht lustig......ihr wollt bestimmt auch nicht dass eure eltern beleidigt werden typisch kiddi niveu


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Manchmal hast du viel Niveau, manchmal weniger. Aber insgesamt passt es. Nur witzig, dass die gesamte Wrestling-Fraktion unterste Schublade ist... :X



hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Manchmal hast du viel Niveau, manchmal weniger. Aber insgesamt passt es. Nur witzig, dass die gesamte Wrestling-Fraktion unterste Schublade ist... :X


Ja ich bin halt ein Grenzfall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann gehöre ich nicht zur Wrestling-Fraktion.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich find dass nicht lustig......ihr wollt bestimmt auch nicht dass eure eltern beleidigt werden typisch kiddi niveu


Wie gesagt, Kinder....


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja ich bin halt ein Grenzfall.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tjo mich mag er net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw es gibt sachen die sind lustig nur wenn etwas gegen familie oder gegen namen geht ist dass doch echt unverschämt und naja nicht wirklich reif...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

wir werden von 2 gästen beobachtet O_o
die mods sind zivil unterwegs um uns zu bespitzeln und um ums in sicherheit zu wiegen =O


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> tjo mich mag er net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach stimmt ja, du bist ja auch so ein Wrestler. In dem Fall... aber Lachmann und der andere Rest *kopfschüttel*



> 94.9 razyl hat ne vagina


Siehe hier... wer auch immer sowas eingibt, du bist grad weiter unter dem Grab des Niveau...


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

Die Schwulness von Die Schwulness beträgt 15,9%

Neues Spiel, neues Glück..

den musste ich einfach bringen^^


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

stimmt =(


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach stimmt ja, du bist ja auch so ein Wrestler. In dem Fall... aber Lachmann und der andere Rest *kopfschüttel*



ja danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer ich =/


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dass hatt er gern gemacht....


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Wann wird n endlich das Thema gewechselt, dieser Schwulentest ist scheisse...


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Obwohl ich mir ja denken kann wer so einen Mist bringt ... Nicht wahr Kronas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Wann wird n endlich das Thema gewechselt, dieser Schwulentest ist scheisse...



Ok, ich such was cooleres. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Wann wird n endlich das Thema gewechselt, dieser Schwulentest ist scheisse...


ja


ok unser verliebter miley troll ist ne weile nicht on gekommen suicid?


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Obwohl ich mir ja denken kann wer so einen Mist bringt ... Nicht wahr Kronas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


66.7 Kronas hat Brüste
17.8 Kronas Po
14.2 Kronas Arsch
13.8 Kronas Wurst
32.7 Kopf von Kronas 

also meine körperteile macht wer anders


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, ich such was cooleres.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warte ich hätt da was
brb test suchen


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

irgendwie ja und nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber thema wechsel 

is grade nich eiun wunderschönes wetter draußen?


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ja
> 
> 
> ok unser verliebter miley troll ist ne weile nicht on gekommen suicid?


Nein, CS-Süchtig


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 66.7 Kronas hat Brüste
> 17.8 Kronas Po
> 14.2 Kronas Arsch
> 13.8 Kronas Wurst
> ...


Wo mit du gerade mir zustimmst, dass du den anderen Mist eingegeben hast.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

http://everengine.de/mt/test.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Wann wird n endlich das Thema gewechselt, dieser Schwulentest ist scheisse...


Oke.

Khali hat ein eigentlich ein Tattoo, dass er immer überschminkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo mit du gerade mir zustimmst, dass du den anderen Mist eingegeben hast.


dazu wär ich viel zu faul

@über mir
ROFL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oke.
> 
> Khali hat ein eigentlich ein Tattoo, dass er immer überschminkt.
> 
> ...


HELLO KITTY!!!!111


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> irgendwie ja und nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm ... das Wetter ist immer scheisse, bei Sonnenschein werd ich immer total Depri und bei Nacht ist es zu kalt um sich zu freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

mwhahaha bin viking metal xD


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dazu wär ich viel zu faul


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt nur 2 Personen, die ich so eine Sache zu trauen würde: Tabuno und du... Du sogar mit 99,9%...

Edit:
Wie man gerade wieder sieht.
Tabuno äußerst sich ja auch nemmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oke.
> 
> Khali hat ein eigentlich ein Tattoo, dass er immer überschminkt.
> 
> [bild]



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> http://everengine.de/mt/test.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin New Metal:
Mann bist du Cool! Mitte der neunziger warst du voll In und dein Style echt am kommen, im Fernsehn wurde man damals mit Clips von Leuten bombardiert die alle irgendwie aussahen wie du... Du weisst einfach wie man an (und rann) kommt, Putz ist alles. Okay, zumindest theoretisch, praktisch finden die meisten Leute die was in der Birne haben recht schnell heraus, dass du alles in allem doch ziemlich oberflächlich bist und verlieren das Interesse an dir. Ist übrigends gerade passiert... aber hey, so ein Trendschwimmer wie du passt sich doch schneller an, als man das Wort 'Kommerz' aussprechen kann! Bestimmt bist du in schon in einer neuen Verkleidung in den Startlöchern.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin New Metal:
> Mann bist du Cool! Mitte der neunziger warst du voll In und dein Style echt am kommen, im Fernsehn wurde man damals mit Clips von Leuten bombardiert die alle irgendwie aussahen wie du... Du weisst einfach wie man an (und rann) kommt, Putz ist alles. Okay, zumindest theoretisch, praktisch finden die meisten Leute die was in der Birne haben recht schnell heraus, dass du alles in allem doch ziemlich oberflächlich bist und verlieren das Interesse an dir. Ist übrigends gerade passiert... aber hey, so ein Trendschwimmer wie du passt sich doch schneller an, als man das Wort 'Kommerz' aussprechen kann! Bestimmt bist du in schon in einer neuen Verkleidung in den Startlöchern.



haha xD


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

Du bist: Death Metal



Death Metal

Du bist Death Metal. Mit dem Kopf durch die Wand ist deine Maxime, keine Kompromisse, der Tod ist die einzige Gewissheit. Du betrachtest dich als Individualist und zeigst das auch jedem, der es wissen will (und denen, die es nicht wissen wollen erst recht). Andere halten dich wohl einfach für einen ziemlich abgefuckten Freak, mit deinem Verhalten und deinen... ähh extravaganten Vorlieben gibst du ihnen durchaus berechtigten Anlass dazu. Aber es gäbe nichts was dir mehr am Arsch vorbeiginge... bleibt nur die Frage warum du es nötig hast Internet-Tests wie diesen zu machen.
Dein etwas angepassterer Cousin ist Melodic Death Metal, dein hässlicher Bruder ist Grindcore. 

hey, die haben sogar das richtige erwischt


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie man gerade wieder sieht.
> Tabuno äußerst sich ja auch nemmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


häh?


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mwhahaha bin viking metal xD


Du bist: Death Metal



Death Metal

Du bist Death Metal. Mit dem Kopf durch die Wand ist deine Maxime, keine Kompromisse, der Tod ist die einzige Gewissheit. Du betrachtest dich als Individualist und zeigst das auch jedem, der es wissen will (und denen, die es nicht wissen wollen erst recht). Andere halten dich wohl einfach für einen ziemlich abgefuckten Freak, mit deinem Verhalten und deinen... ähh extravaganten Vorlieben gibst du ihnen durchaus berechtigten Anlass dazu. Aber es gäbe nichts was dir mehr am Arsch vorbeiginge... bleibt nur die Frage warum du es nötig hast Internet-Tests wie diesen zu machen.
Dein etwas angepassterer Cousin ist Melodic Death Metal, dein hässlicher Bruder ist Grindcore. 

YEAH DEATH METAL !!!!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Du bist: Death Metal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich liebe diesen spruch xD

aber pah death metal...viking metal ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> irgendwie ja und nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ka ist dunkel hier


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Du bist: Death Metal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du bist wie ich :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Oktober 2009)

Ip Adresse, wer seine net kennt.


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin New Metal:


Heißt das nicht Nu Metal Oo


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> häh?


Du weißt schon wovon ich Rede...
Die einzigen Typen, die bei so einen Mist immer vorne dabei sind, bist du und Kronas...


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ip Adresse, wer seine net kennt.


das hier ist besser


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du bist wie ich :O


NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

<h1 align="center">Du bist: Viking Metal</h1>  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du bist Viking Metal. Du bist jemand der mit der Moderne irgendwie nicht so ganz klar kommt. Irgendwie bist du ein Urtümlicher, ursprünglicher Mensch, der auf ein Langboot gehört, aber nicht in einen Anzug. Das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber das gibt dir trotzdem nicht das Recht einfach auf die grundlegensten Formen der Körpferpflege zu verzichten. Ausserdem bin ich mir sicher, dass selbst du, der du ständig in einer nostalgischen Sehnsucht nach Zeiten lebst, die du nie erlebt hast, solltest du tatsächlich jemals den Entbehrungen deiner Vorfahren ausgesetzt sein, dich sehr schnell zu den Gaben der Zivilisation zurückwünschen


juhu viking xD


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> häh?



Gibs zu! :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das hier ist besser



Deine Eier sagen da was Anderes... Waren über 90%. XD


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Deine Eier sagen da was Anderes... Warem über 90%. XD


dann helf ich eben euern eiern


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Deine Eier sagen da was Anderes... Warem über 90%. XD


TOT UND VERDERBEN MÖGEN DICH TREFFEN!!!! DU HAST DAS PÖÖÖÖÖSE ERWÄHNT!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Deine Eier sagen da was Anderes... Waren über 90%. XD



1:0 für alk


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Gibs zu! :>


omg was soll ich zugeben? ich war grad net da und weiß net was ihr wollt. o.O


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

da es langsam echt immer noedrigeres nivea wird...geh ich jetz bb


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> da es langsam echt immer noedrigeres nivea wird...geh ich jetz bb


Du hast doch damit angefangen!

Cya

PS: Nur ein Scherz.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> da es langsam echt immer noedrigeres nivea wird...geh ich jetz bb



och komm edoulein <: bleib doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> omg was soll ich zugeben? ich war grad net da und weiß net was ihr wollt. o.O


Genau, weil in diesem dummen Test dein name nicht einmal fällt, aber alle anderen Namen gefühlte 20 mal....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

Abend *hust*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> och komm edoulein <: bleib doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihm fehlen so Eier wie Kronas, um zu bleiben.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend *hust*


Abend Blade, warum hustest du?


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau, weil in diesem dummen Test dein name nicht einmal fällt, aber alle anderen Namen gefühlte 20 mal....


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  welcher test?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend *hust*



Hi


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Blade, warum hustest du?



Weil ich schnupfen oder Grippe bekomme =/


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend *hust*


Guten Morgen!


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> och komm edoulein <: bleib doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nagut ich zieh mir eh grade harry potter 2 rein (coldmirror version)


BLADDEEEE ich dachte du hast aus verzweiflung suicid begangen


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend *hust*


verkauft sich die bladebox nicht so gut?^^


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hi


Dein Titel ist blöd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> nagut ich zieh mir eh grade harry potter 2 rein (coldmirror version)
> 
> 
> BLADDEEEE ich dachte du hast aus verzweiflung suicid begangen



Nein ich bin am exzessiven Css spielen


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> welcher test?


Über den wir seit rund 3 Seiten reden, kleiner Tabuno.



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Weil ich schnupfen oder Grippe bekomme =/


Hah, meine Grippe ist fast weg =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend *hust*


nabend bladi <3



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ihm fehlen so Eier wie Kronas, um zu bleiben.



xD


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Über den wir seit rund 3 Seiten reden, kleiner Tabuno.


wenn ich afk bin les ich mir halt net alle seiten durch tut mir leid^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dein Titel ist blöd.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ansichtssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wenn ich afk bin les ich mir halt net alle seiten durch tut mir leid^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Hey kennt wer von euch ein Lied das so richtig Deprimierend, für nen Death Metaler ist ??? Muss wieder traurig werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

Obwohl ich heute schon 2 Lasagnen Gegessen habe habe ich noch immer hunger =/

Edit Wieder Zoggen =)


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

ATTITUDE ADJUSTMENT @ ALKI&LACHI
Swanton bomb hinterher und ende....trottel....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hey kennt wer von euch ein Lied das so richtig Deprimierend, für nen Death Metaler ist ??? Muss wieder traurig werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Laterne, Laterne Sonne Mond und Sterne.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hey kennt wer von euch ein Lied das so richtig Deprimierend, für nen Death Metaler ist ??? Muss wieder traurig werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhhh
nicht direkt deprimierend aber noja ich empfehle
amon amarth live for the kill,the hero,runes to my memory


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Laterne, Laterne Sonne Mond und Sterne.


AHHHH bitte nichts was mich in den Tod treibt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

Hm Stamm server ist voll =/


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhhh
> nicht direkt deprimierend aber noja ich empfehle
> amon amarth live for the kill,the hero,runes to my memory


Da versteh ich aber kein Wort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

gott dieses scheiß lied !


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ATTITUDE ADJUSTMENT @ ALKI&LACHI
> Swanton bomb hinterher und ende....trottel....



O_o hey.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das tut weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so habs mir mal durchgelesen... wieso sollt ich so'n müll schreiben? als ob ich so ne langeweile hätte.. Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Da versteh ich aber kein Wort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch bei den liedern schon und zur not guckste es dir mit lyrics an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDnL2a71aW8

dass ist für euch trottel.....Jeff hardy 4Ever...


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so habs mir mal durchgelesen... wieso sollt ich so'n müll schreiben? als ob ich so ne langeweile hätte.. Oo


Hm, achja ich weiß warum: Weil du bei solchen niveaulosen Aktionen immer mit vorne dabei bist


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, achja ich weiß warum: Weil du bei solchen niveaulosen Aktionen immer mit vorne dabei bist


bei welcher niveaulosen aktion war ich denn mal bitte dabei?


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> doch bei den liedern schon und zur not guckste es dir mit lyrics an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm kay, wenigstens so verständlich wie diesies Guardians of Asgaard oder wie auch immer?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDnL2a71aW8
> 
> dass ist für euch trottel.....Jeff hardy 4Ever...



laaaaaaaaaaaaaahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich hasse es ne Tropf nase Zu haben die fast noch zu ist ...


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bei welcher niveaulosen aktion war ich denn mal bitte dabei?


Genug, besonders die hier im Nachtschwärmer statt finden. Auf Anhieb fällt mir da keine ein, da der Überblick fehlt. Aber Mybrute war ja genauso niveaulos, besonders die Diskussion die geführt wurde


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

lurock hör auf rumzuspionieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Time to play the game
@ alki und lachi ihr trottel STF(U)


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hm kay, wenigstens so verständlich wie diesies Guardians of Asgaard oder wie auch immer?



mhh jo ich würd sagen
live for the kill>guardians of asgaard>runes to my memory>the hero
von der verständlichkeit jetzt her


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Oktober 2009)

Will auch wieder mal was sagen.


----------



## Lurock (9. Oktober 2009)

Na, ihr Möslein.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genug, besonders die hier im Nachtschwärmer statt finden. Auf Anhieb fällt mir da keine ein, da der Überblick fehlt. Aber Mybrute war ja genauso niveaulos, besonders die Diskussion die geführt wurde


ich hab keine pupils erstellt die irgendwelche niveaulosen namen hatten... ich wollt das spiel einfach nur spielen und eine diskussion konnte man eh nicht führen...


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh jo ich würd sagen
> live for the kill>guardians of asgaard>runes to my memory>the hero
> von der verständlichkeit jetzt her


Hm danke, werd ich mal, wenn ich mit meiner dauerschleifen von Trigger fertig bin machen... muss ja mal wieder auf meinen Depri-Trip kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Time to play the game
> @ alki und lachi ihr trottel STF(U)





lachmann wins


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Na, ihr Möslein.


moin lu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Na, ihr Möslein.



Nicht noch du =/


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab keine pupils erstellt die irgendwelche niveaulosen namen hatten... ich wollt das spiel einfach nur spielen und eine diskussion konnte man eh nicht führen...



kann die lieder nur empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hi lurock


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Na, ihr Möslein.



hi lulu


----------



## Lurock (9. Oktober 2009)

Mh, imho solltet ihr alle mal schlafen gehen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mh, imho solltet ihr alle mal schlafen gehen.



wieso ?


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab keine pupils erstellt die irgendwelche niveaulosen namen hatten... ich wollt das spiel einfach nur spielen und eine diskussion konnte man eh nicht führen...


Die war am Anfang da, erst als du und ein paar andere so scheiße drauf wart und eure Ref. Links geändert haben und auch noch beleidigend wurden war es zu ende. Nur weil der Link im Filter war...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mh, imho solltet ihr alle mal schlafen gehen.



wieso?


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Wozu ??


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lachmann wins


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_OHMk_-OsI against you

and are you aint with that i have 2 words for YA!

 SUCK IT!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die war am Anfang da, erst als du und ein paar andere so scheiße drauf wart und eure Ref. Links geändert haben und auch noch beleidigend wurden war es zu ende. Nur weil der Link im Filter war...



ich hatte mit den bösen namen nix zu tun :< ich war nur lachmann


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die war am Anfang da, erst als du und ein paar andere so scheiße drauf wart und eure Ref. Links geändert haben und auch noch beleidigend wurden war es zu ende. Nur weil der Link im Filter war...


ich hab den link getinyt weil er im filter war.. was kann ich dafür wenn so ne horsts die in kommentaren spammen.


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hatte mit den bösen namen nix zu tun :< ich war nur lachmann


Dann bleibt nur Jigsaw oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_OHMk_-OsI against you
> 
> and are you aint with that i have 2 words for YA!
> 
> SUCK IT!





nimm dies du schelm!


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

habt euch lieb :<


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann bleibt nur Jigsaw oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm?
Ihr habts von razyl gehört, ich habe niveau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann bleibt nur Jigsaw oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der kreis schliesst sich...


----------



## Lurock (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wieso ?





DER schrieb:


> wieso?


Damit ihr aufhört den Thread zu vergewaltigen.
Ist wirklich hart langweilig hier, jeder 2. unterhält sich über etwas anderes.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der kreis schliesst sich...



Um was gehts überhaupt?^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab den link getinyt weil er im filter war.. was kann ich dafür wenn so ne horsts die in kommentaren spammen.


Ja, und durch dieses tinyen hast du Ihn umgegangen, obwohl eindeutig erklärt wurde: Wer den Filter umgeht wird gebannt. Und du kannst nichts dafür, aber der Link war nun mal im Filter. Und dann auch noch beleidigend werden am Ende...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> hm?
> Ihr habts von razyl gehört, ich habe niveau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auch razyl macht fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pidW3I9GQa8
das ist mal geil =)


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> hm?
> Ihr habts von razyl gehört, ich habe niveau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja ich auch. 



Lurock schrieb:


> Damit ihr aufhört den Thread zu vergewaltigen.
> Ist wirklich hart langweilig hier, jeder 2. unterhält sich über etwas anderes.


Ja und?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Damit ihr aufhört den Thread zu vergewaltigen.
> Ist wirklich hart langweilig hier, jeder 2. unterhält sich über etwas anderes.



dann les ihn halt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Damit ihr aufhört den Thread zu vergewaltigen.
> Ist wirklich hart langweilig hier, jeder 2. unterhält sich über etwas anderes.


Du musst ja nicht hier sein. Gibt sicherlich noch genug andere Threads, wo du dich mit anderen unterhalten kannst...


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann les ihn halt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, und durch dieses tinyen hast du Ihn umgegangen, obwohl eindeutig erklärt wurde: Wer den Filter umgeht wird gebannt. Und du kannst nichts dafür, aber der Link war nun mal im Filter. Und dann auch noch beleidigend werden am Ende...


joa weil nix in der netiquette steht hab ich mich gewehrt^^ aber ich hab keinen beleidigt.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> joa weil nix in der netiquette steht hab ich mich gewehrt^^ aber ich hab keinen beleidigt.


Du hast Lillyan, soweit ich weiß, als "Bannmami" beleidigt oder so ähnlich.
Und Zam hat damals erklärt: Auch mündliche Netiquetten Regeln gelten


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nimm dies du schelm!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pn7gXXlXkKU
3:30-3:38

Edou wins.....und ich bin nicht stolz drauf gegen dich zu gewinnen


----------



## Ol@f (9. Oktober 2009)

Was gehtn hier ab?


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

ist das nicht sowas von Wurscht?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

#

LoD wenn du das liest sollst du wissen das ich dir dafür danke das du mich auf ensiferum gebracht hast...danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Was gehtn hier ab?



Nix :<


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast Lillyan, soweit ich weiß, als "Bannmami" beleidigt oder so ähnlich.
> Und Zam hat damals erklärt: Auch mündliche Netiquetten Regeln gelten


das war nur spaß und sollte auf keinen fall beleidigend sein.


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> #
> 
> LoD wenn du das liest sollst du wissen das ich dir dafür danke das du mich auf ensiferum gebracht hast...danke
> 
> ...


Geiles Intro Oo


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> LoD wenn du das liest sollst du wissen das ich dir dafür danke das du mich auf ensiferum gebracht hast...danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achja LoD fehlt irgendiwe. Es war doch sein grosses Comeback.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

Miley einbringe SIE TWITTERT NICHT MEHR *WEIN*


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pn7gXXlXkKU
> 3:30-3:38
> 
> Edou wins.....und ich bin nicht stolz drauf gegen dich zu gewinnen



pff 



nichts kommt gegen iron maiden an also STFU AND LISTEN TO THIS MOTHERF*CKING GODS OF METAL


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das war nur spaß und sollte auf keinen fall beleidigend sein.


Wenn du solche Ausreden später bringt wird jeder dich nur noch kopfschüttelnd ansehen...
"Nein, das ich sie dummes A***l*** genannt habe war nur ein Spaß, haha"...
Merkst du was?


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley einbringe SIE TWITTERT NICHT MEHR *WEIN*


Ach DUUUU bist dieser Miley Fan, der vor n par Monaten so fertig gemacht wurde, oder?


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Miley einbringe SIE TWITTERT NICHT MEHR *WEIN*


OH NOEZ


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

oh mein gott wir werden alle sterben? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ach DUUUU bist dieser Miley Fan, der vor n par Monaten so fertig gemacht wurde, oder?



er wird immer noch "liebevoll" fertig gemacht xD


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> #
> 
> LoD wenn du das liest sollst du wissen das ich dir dafür danke das du mich auf ensiferum gebracht hast...danke
> 
> ...


Zum glänzenden abschluss für heute GO TO SLEEP


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

Bin kurz afk. Bin hungrig und das ist nicht gut.


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pff
> 
> 
> _*
> nichts kommt gegen iron maiden an*_ also STFU AND LISTEN TO THIS MOTHERF*CKING GODS OF METAL



1000 faches /sign. Iron Maiden, one of the best Metal Bands for ever...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> er wird immer noch "liebevoll" fertig gemacht xD



ja ja ich habe dich auch lieb =D 

Btw Heute auf der You Gewesen xD


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

> just voted "I miss her so much! #comebackmiley " on "Whats your reaction to miley deleting? #mileycomeback" vote too &#10132; http://bit.ly/1p3sP0


AHAHAHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Zum glänzenden abschluss für heute GO TO SLEEP
> THIS FIRE BURNS ALWAYS!!!



iron maiden kontert alles aus mein freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du solche Ausreden später bringt wird jeder dich nur noch kopfschüttelnd ansehen...
> "Nein, das ich sie dummes A***l*** genannt habe war nur ein Spaß, haha"...
> Merkst du was?


ist keine ausrede... ist nur meine eigene meinung.. war halt ironisch gemeint.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

Kommt was gutes im TV?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja ja ich habe dich auch lieb =D
> 
> Btw Heute auf der You Gewesen xD



you? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> iron maiden kontert alles aus mein freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du wirst mir immer sympatischer ^^


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Kommt was gutes im TV?


crash dingens auf prosieben quali


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Kommt was gutes im TV?



DSF Sportquiz und dann Sport Clips.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ist keine ausrede... ist nur meine eigene meinung.. war halt ironisch gemeint.


Ich beleidige jemanden als Bannmami und meine es ironisch? Wär ich Zam gewesen, hätt ich dich für immer gebannt...


----------



## Ol@f (9. Oktober 2009)




----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> you?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja die You Messe in berlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich beleidige jemanden als Bannmami und meine es ironisch? Wär ich Zam gewesen, hätt ich dich für immer gebannt...


wurde ich doch auch..


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Du wirst mir immer sympatischer ^^



^.^


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> DSF Sportquiz und dann Sport Clips.



die frauen da sind häßlich :< aber naja titt*n


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> iron maiden kontert alles aus mein freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein! nicht der GTS...mein kumpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wurde ich doch auch..


Dein Permabann wurde anscheinend zurückgenommen...


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ^.^
> 
> 
> die frauen da sind häßlich :< aber naja titt*n


T*tten sind nicht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ^.^
> 
> 
> die frauen da sind häßlich :< aber naja titt*n



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnqEf0jGyUo


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ja die You Messe in berlin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wie wars?


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabu Razyl warum zickt ihr euch eigentlich so an? 

und Razyl warum bist du heute so angepisst?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> crash dingens auf prosieben quali



Oh mist voll vergessen :<
Halbe Quali verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und wie wars?



solten da aufgaben machen Habe dan meinen Zettel an nem stand vergessen =<

Aber 10 Schlüssel Bänder abgestaubt xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Nein! nicht der GTS...mein kumpel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doch doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nawato schrieb:


> T*tten sind nicht alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber die hälfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnqEf0jGyUo



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dein Permabann wurde anscheinend zurückgenommen...


kann sein, hab ich wohl glück gehabt.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Tabu Razyl warum zickt ihr euch eigentlich so an?
> 
> und Razyl warum bist du heute so angepisst?


Weil Tabuno halt einfach... ach egal, ich leg es nicht gerade auf einen Bann an. 
Und ich bin nicht angepisst, ich bin recht glücklich über den Tag.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und wie wars?


für ihn? er sah jedes mädel als miley und jede gab ihm ne abfuhr Sweet dreams Blade http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxUr2ggLlhI



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> solten da aufgaben machen Habe dan meinen Zettel an nem stand vergessen =<
> 
> Aber 10 Schlüssel Bänder abgestaubt xD



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD von diesen kack bändern hab ich zu hause over nine thousand!!11 xD


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Oh mist voll vergessen :<
> Halbe Quali verpasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


eben war der erste fahrer... also eig nich die hälfte...


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil Tabuno halt einfach... ach egal, ich leg es nicht gerade auf einen Bann an.
> Und ich bin nicht angepisst, ich bin recht glücklich über den Tag.




ahh ja 

dann will ich dich nicht erleben wenn du angepisst bist 

du machst grade irgendwie alle schlecht schon mal gemerckt?


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD von diesen kack bändern hab ich zu hause over nine thousand!!11 xD


bei der gamesconvention kaufte ich mir einen buffed button
in der menge fing ich später 4 gratis und ein schlüsselband... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> für ihn? er sah jedes mädel als miley und jede gab ihm ne abfuhr Sweet dreams Blade http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxUr2ggLlhI
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Seid Froh das es mich noch gibt nach dem was passiert is habe ich echt miese gedanken und nein ich will nicht drüber reden ...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> eben war der erste fahrer... also eig nich die hälfte...


Im videotext steht dass es um 22.50 begonnen hat.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ahh ja
> 
> dann will ich dich nicht erleben wenn du angepisst bist
> 
> du machst grade irgendwie alle schlecht schon mal gemerckt?


nich alle....^^ aber bei ein paar mit recht


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ahh ja
> 
> dann will ich dich nicht erleben wenn du angepisst bist
> 
> du machst grade irgendwie alle schlecht schon mal gemerckt?


Alle schlecht? Ich mach eigentlich nur Tabuno schlecht, zumindest beziehen sich meine letzten Kommentare auf ihn.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Im teletext steht dass es um 22.50 begonnen hat.


hat es auch, aber das gelaber davor interessiert doch eh keinen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei der gamesconvention kaufte ich mir einen buffed button
> in der menge fing ich später 4 gratis und ein schlüsselband...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDD is das mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Seid Froh das es mich noch gibt nach dem was passiert is habe ich echt miese gedanken und nein ich will nicht drüber reden ...


war alles nur aus spass Hass-kumpel oder so ähnlich wars doch

na los red drüber wir sind alles deine freunde..und wir wissen net wo du wohnst also können wir keinen psychiater oder bullen zu dir schicken^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ahh ja
> 
> dann will ich dich nicht erleben wenn du angepisst bist
> 
> du machst grade irgendwie alle schlecht schon mal gemerckt?



das er mich fertig macht is standard =/ hab halt zu wenig nivea =/


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDD is das mies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und der kerl neben mir hat mir den hut geklaut!


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alle schlecht? Ich mach eigentlich nur Tabuno schlecht, zumindest beziehen sich meine letzten Kommentare auf ihn.



und davor 


WoW 
Dk  

ach egal die ganze welt ist scheiße 

ich hab nichts gegen dich aber ich mein bloss so vll könnt ihr das woanders klären ok ? 

weil ich finde sowas zeiht das niveau runter


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und der kerl neben mir hat mir den hut geklaut!



den typen hät ich vermöbelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man klaut einen mann nicht seinen hut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
xDDDDDD


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> den typen hät ich vermöbelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wozu Hüte, es gibt doch solche funny Mützen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> und davor
> 
> 
> WoW
> ...


er wurde doch blöd angemacht als er sachlich bleib soweit ich dass noch in erinnerung habe^^
*schützend vor razyl stell*


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Wozu Hüte, es gibt doch solche funny Mützen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auch wieder wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
>>> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <<<<
beste mütze xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> war alles nur aus spass Hass-kumpel oder so ähnlich wars doch
> 
> na los red drüber wir sind alles deine freunde..und wir wissen net wo du wohnst also können wir keinen psychiater oder bullen zu dir schicken^^



Ne da drüber will ich echt nicht reden ... wen ich mir nur noch meine gedanken Behalte =( dann weiß ich nicht wie lange ich noch bin =x


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> und davor
> 
> 
> WoW
> ...


Über World of Warcraft und den DK hab ich nur meine Meinung geschrieben und sogar eindeutige Argumente hervorgebracht. Wer nicht mehr mit Kritik leben kann, sollte es sein lassen hier zu sein. 
Und das Niveau ist mittlerweile wieder auf den typischen Nachtschwärmerniveau. Also Grabesgrenze....


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> er wurde doch blöd angemacht als er sachlich bleib soweit ich dass noch in erinnerung habe^^
> *schützend vor razyl stell*




aso ok das kann sein dann habe ich was überlesen 

dann tut es mir leid dir was unterstellt zu haben


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne da drüber will ich echt nicht reden ... wen ich mir nur noch meine gedanken Behalte =( dann weiß ich nicht wie lange ich noch bin =x


=( so schlimm? tell it us....


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne da drüber will ich echt nicht reden ... wen ich mir nur noch meine gedanken Behalte =( dann weiß ich nicht wie lange ich noch bin =x


ein mädel meinte sies miley und du hast es ihr geglaubt?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und das Niveau ist mittlerweile wieder auf den typischen Nachtschwärmerniveau. Also Grabesgrenze....



mission completed


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> auch wieder wahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich überleg mir eine Mütze von In Flames zu holen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esWqSqSTFa4 ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> =( so schlimm? tell it us....



Ja so schlimm das ich böse gedanken Hatte bzw habe morgens in der U-bahn station .....


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> aso ok das kann sein dann habe ich was überlesen
> 
> dann tut es mir leid dir was unterstellt zu haben


Dragon1 meinte mich flamen zu müssen mit Sachen wie "l2p" und ähnliches... ist auch egal, wie gesagt: Wer Kritik gegen sein Spiel nicht vertragen kann, gehört nicht in ein Forum...


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ja so schlimm das ich böse gedanken Hatte bzw habe morgens in der U-bahn station .....


dann sags uns wir sind doch deine freunde - und vll gehts dir dannach besser


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Oktober 2009)

Oo Lu das ist nicht nett :<


> <Lurock> die leute da im nachtschwärmer haben alle keine freunde oder?
> <Lurock> zum glück werd ich gleich abgeholt, seit ich mit wow schluss gemacht hab, suckt allein sein^^


 xD


----------



## Ol@f (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ja so schlimm das ich böse gedanken Hatte bzw habe morgens in der U-bahn station .....


Jetzt nur noch die Details. Du willst es doch erzählen, sonst hättest du mit Sicherheit nicht damit angefangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

ich liebe die stelle von apocalyptica bei live for the kill <3


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ja so schlimm das ich böse gedanken Hatte bzw habe morgens in der U-bahn station .....


Du hast einem Mädchen in der Menge ans Po gefasst und bist dann weg gerannt?


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ja so schlimm das ich böse gedanken Hatte bzw habe morgens in der U-bahn station .....


Oho, München ruft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok der war mies, ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber er passt :X


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dann sags uns wir sind doch deine freunde - und vll gehts dir dannach besser



Ne ich sag es nicht ...


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dragon1 meinte mich flamen zu müssen mit Sachen wie "l2p" und ähnliches... ist auch egal, wie gesagt: Wer Kritik gegen sein Spiel nicht vertragen kann, gehört nicht in ein Forum...


Mach dir nix draus der meint jeden flamen zu müssen hab ich im dk forum erleben müssen

Ps er ist 13


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Oo Lu das ist nicht nett :<
> xD


Lass Lu doch Lu sein. Der ist doch nur angefressen, weil es hier nemmer nach seinen Regeln geht... und weil seine damaligen Nachtschwärmerkollegen nemmer da sind


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Oo Lu das ist nicht nett :<
> xD



O_o wir haben keine freunde? damnd =/


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne ich sag es nicht ...


doch es geht dir besser und wir lachen auch net (falls es etwas zu lachen gäbe )


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Mach dir nix draus der meint jeden flamen zu müssen hab ich im dk forum erleben müssen
> 
> Ps er ist 13


Jaha, 13 und andere als Kiddy abstempeln... :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> doch es geht dir besser und wir lachen auch net (falls es etwas zu lachen gäbe )



Vergesst es einfach es ist scheisse Und Geht nur mich was an ... es ist einfach ka .... BÄHHHH


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

ich kann krtik sehr woll hab! 


bloss ich habe das falsch verstanden weil ich den anfang nicht mit gekriegt habe 

als noch mals 
es tut mir leid dir das unterstellt zu haben


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jaha, 13 und andere als Kiddy abstempeln... :>


HEY ich bin 14 und kein Kiddy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Vergesst es einfach es ist scheisse Und Geht nur mich was an ... es ist einfach ka .... BÄHHHH


Erzähl es oder ich komm in den IRC demnächst und flame dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Vergesst es einfach es ist scheisse Und Geht nur mich was an ... es ist einfach ka .... BÄHHHH


nein! sags jetzt....wenn du es nicht sagen wolltest hättest garnet erst mit angefangen und alles in sich hinein zu ´´fressen`` schadet dem geist


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

http://www.earache.com/gamabomb/
die seite meiner träume <3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erzähl es oder ich komm in den IRC demnächst und flame dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



=/ Nein ich Sage dazu Nichts ....


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> =/ Nein ich Sage dazu Nichts ....


Naja, ok dann nicht... war ein Versuch wert


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> HEY ich bin 14 und kein Kiddy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich auch :O


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> HEY ich bin 14 und kein Kiddy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dass bezog sich auf dragon1 sein flame...sieht man auch schon an seinem kreativen namen^^

und ich bin auch 14 (fast 15)


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> HEY ich bin 14 und kein Kiddy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mwhahaha bin 1 jahr älter als du xD
mein gott mir fällt grad auf wie jung wir hier alle sind O_o ich glaub razyl is der älteste O_o


*älter als kronas und edou sei*
nurnoch 4 monate dann bin ich 16 juhu


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dass bezog sich auf dragon1 sein flame...sieht man auch schon an seinem kreativen namen^^
> 
> und ich bin auch 14 (fast 15)


XD YEAH nich der einzige hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

was soll ich denn sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich bin 13 und ob ich ien kiddy bin müsst ihr euch  selber fragen ich kann dazu nichts sagen


----------



## Ol@f (9. Oktober 2009)

Woot nur Kiddys hier?!  

kleiner Scherz am Rande *hust*


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe nichts gegen Kiddys, aber wer 13 Jahre ist, einen super tollen Namen hat und dann auch noch gegen sachliche Kritik, die zwar nicht unbedingt im Schriftmuster so aussieht, andere als Kiddy abstempelt... ich weiß ja nicht


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> XD YEAH nich der einzige hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*3 posts höher zeig und laut hustet*


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> =/ Nein ich Sage dazu Nichts ....


Hast du schon.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> =/ Nein ich Sage dazu Nichts ....


ach komm schon...ich will dass jetzt wissen dann gib wenigstens 1-2 schlüßel wörter vor also nen hinweiß um was es im groben geht


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mwhahaha bin 1 jahr älter als du xD
> mein gott mir fällt grad auf wie jung wir hier alle sind O_o ich glaub razyl is der älteste O_o
> 
> 
> ...


mist xD dann bin ich gerade mal 15 ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

*älter als edou,raheena,edou und nawato sei*

mwhaha


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Woot nur Kiddys hier?!
> 
> kleiner Scherz am Rande *hust*


sagte der kerl, der pokemon zockt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mwhahaha bin 1 jahr älter als du xD
> mein gott mir fällt grad auf wie jung wir hier alle sind O_o ich glaub razyl is der älteste O_o


Ich bin acuh "nur" 16 Jahre oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Woot nur Kiddys hier?!
> 
> kleiner Scherz am Rande *hust*



ja immer diese kleinen kinder tzz tzz tzz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *3 posts höher zeig und laut hustet*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab den erst besten genommen sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ach komm schon...ich will dass jetzt wissen dann gib wenigstens 1-2 schlüßel wörter vor also nen hinweiß um was es im groben geht



Okay Ne Und In


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *älter als edou,raheena,edou und nawato sei*
> 
> mwhaha


ich werd nächsten monat 15 und....besser als nen alter vergammelter sack zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

uhu der hatt gesessen was XD


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


gott ich will einen anderen namen


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin acuh "nur" 16 Jahre oO



.....das glaub ich jetzt nicht *mit dem auge zuck*
16?! ich dachte du wärst 25 oder so O_o xD


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Okay Ne Und In


du hast kein kondom benutzt und bist trotzdem eingedrungen?


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin acuh "nur" 16 Jahre oO


Ich hät dich älter geschätzt hm ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich werd nächsten monat 15 und....besser als nen alter vergammelter sack zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



15 is auch schon so alt xD


Raheema schrieb:


> Raheema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh sry :x


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *älter als edou,raheena,edou und nawato sei*
> 
> mwhaha


Ich bin älter als du.
Ich gehöre ja hier schon fast zu den älteren Schwärmern.

Achja Sido kann nicht Auto fahren.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du hast kein kondom benutzt und bist trotzdem eingedrungen?




Ne Und in ... Ergibt NEIN ....


----------



## Ol@f (9. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> sagte der kerl, der pokemon zockt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pokemon = Kult

Tssstssstss


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ich hät dich älter geschätzt hm ...


jo ich auch mindestens 19....jedenfalls vom wissen und so her...vom rein geistigen

Ach blade jetzt mach schon erzähl uns die geschichte......


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne Und in ... Ergibt NEIN ....


oh... offensichtlichskeitsfail^^


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jo ich auch mindestens 19....jedenfalls vom wissen und so her...vom rein geistigen
> 
> Ach blade jetzt mach schon erzähl uns die geschichte......


Leicht neugierig oder ? ^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> .....das glaub ich jetzt nicht *mit dem auge zuck*
> 16?! ich dachte du wärst 25 oder so O_o xD


Tja, der Prozess des Alterns kommt schneller voran als gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Nawato schrieb:


> Ich hät dich älter geschätzt hm ...


Hm, wenn es dein Ernst ist, danke :X


----------



## Raheema (9. Oktober 2009)

Pokemon>all =) 

gibs eigentlich baldd eine neue edition ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin älter als du.
> Ich gehöre ja hier schon fast zu den älteren Schwärmern.
> 
> Achja Sido kann nicht Auto fahren.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Leicht neugierig oder ? ^^


er hatt gelockt...und ja nun bin ich neugierieg^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

euer ernst das ihr Über Pokemon redet? O_o


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Pokemon>all =)
> 
> gibs eigentlich baldd eine neue edition ?


glaub fürn ds oder so hab ich mal inner webung gesehn


BLADE SAG DIE GESCHICHTE MAN!!!! DU WIRST DICH BESSER FÜHLEN!!!!!


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> er hatt gelockt...und ja nun bin ich neugierieg^^


Kenn ich ich hab mich heute versprochen und nu weiß n Kumpel von mir was was er nicht wissen sollte -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> euer ernst das ihr Über Pokemon redet? O_o



nicht schon wieder :<


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Kenn ich ich hab mich heute versprochen und nu weiß n Kumpel von mir was was er nicht wissen sollte -.-


mein beileid...


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jo ich auch mindestens 19....jedenfalls vom wissen und so her...vom rein geistigen


Haha, da wär ich schon längst nemmer hier, sondern würde nur noch arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nicht schon wieder :<



Was das kann doch nicht sein ... Echt Kinder gefressen oder wie?


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> mein beileid...


Danke xD


----------



## Ol@f (9. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Pokemon>all =)
> 
> gibs eigentlich baldd eine neue edition ?


Naja, man muss es ja nicht gleich übertreiben.

Ich fands bis zur silbernen/goldenen Edition noch gut, dann hab ich auchs nicht mehr gezockt, aber hab vom Rest nur schlechtes gehört. :>


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha, da wär ich schon längst nemmer hier, sondern würde nur noch arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was wirst den arbeiten ???


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou ich sage es mal so




















NEIN


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> was wirst den arbeiten ???


Spieleredakteur, wie man unschwer erkennen kann an meinen Blog und dessen Einträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich hoffe mal, dass mir Herr Hegenberg bald wieder antwortet :>


----------



## Ol@f (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha, da wär ich schon längst nemmer hier, sondern würde nur noch arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa, eher mitm Studium. Noch ein Jahr warten ;/


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Edu ich sages mal so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wars was ``schönes`` oder was schlimmes?


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha, da wär ich schon längst nemmer hier, sondern würde nur noch arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


uh nice


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Wars was ``schönes`` oder was schlimmes?



Wen man vor Ne U-bahn springen Gedanken hat wars wohl was??? genau .....


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Wars was ``schönes`` oder was schlimmes?


Es gibt nichts schönes auf der Welt!


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wen man vor Ne U-bahn springen Gedanken hat wars wohl was??? genau .....


ah - ok - also miley verzweifelt weil sie nemmer twittert???


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Was das kann doch nicht sein ... Echt Kinder gefressen oder wie?



wat?


Razyl schrieb:


> Spieleredakteur, wie man unschwer erkennen kann an meinen Blog und dessen Einträge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jan hegenberg?*wieder mit demn auge zuck*


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts schönes auf der Welt!


wo er recht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> uh nice


Falschen Quote erwischt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ah - ok - also miley verzweifelt weil sie nemmer twittert???



ja ne is kla ....


----------



## Nawato (9. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wo er recht hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja vor Mittwoch fand ich die Welt noch sau geil, nun find ich sie scheisse ... ach ja die Liebe ist schon scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Falschen Quote erwischt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ups ja XD - ich mein mitm spieleredakteure nice XD


----------



## Ol@f (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts schönes auf der Welt!


Dir fehlen glaub ich wirklich noch paar Lebenjahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jan hegenberg?*wieder mit demn auge zuck*


Ja, der Herr Jan Hegenberg. Über dessen Managment/Agentur ich mich schon gemeldet habe und er nun ein paar Fragen vorliegen hat. Zumindest hat mir seine Agentur da Hoffnungen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Naja vor Mittwoch fand ich die Welt noch sau geil, nun find ich sie scheisse ... ach ja die Liebe ist schon scheisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


deswegen tu ich sie mir auch nicht an. ^^


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja ne is kla ....


verliebt in jemand anderes und deswegen???


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ach ja die Liebe ist schon scheisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Würde ich mal so net sagen.



Ol@f schrieb:


> Dir fehlen glaub ich wirklich noch paar Lebenjahre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, wo er Recht hat. Das Leben ist einfach unnütz und nervt nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (10. Oktober 2009)

Olaf 


ja gut stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich fand pokemon immer toll habe fast von jeder serie eine edition =) ja ich bin da stolz drauf 
nennt mich suchti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich fand die einfach geil 

aber ich bin dann auch pennen gute nacht


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> deswegen tu ich sie mir auch nicht an. ^^


Ja genau, nur deswegen :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, der Herr Jan Hegenberg. Über dessen Managment/Agentur ich mich schon gemeldet habe und er nun ein paar Fragen vorliegen hat. Zumindest hat mir seine Agentur da Hoffnungen gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



O_o cool.....*staun*


Tabuno schrieb:


> deswegen tu ich sie mir auch nicht an. ^^



same here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nacht raheema


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Würde ich mal so net sagen.
> 
> 
> Naja, wo er Recht hat. Das Leben ist einfach unnütz und nervt nur
> ...


Zum 1. ich weiss aber es gibt halt manchmal so Zeiten da könnt man sie ...

Zum 2. Hm ... echt tolle gedanken hier ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> verliebt in jemand anderes und deswegen???


Meine güte, jeder kennt die Story von Blade:
Er ist verliebt in seine beste Freundin, traut sich aber nicht anzufragen. Sie liebt jemand anderen, er ist eifersüchtig. Er hat es Ihr heute erklärt, sie ist sauer.
Könnt Ihr euch nicht einmal sowas selber erklären? Man, Man, Man


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

ok dass musste weg dass war übertrieben bin müde und so


razyl du kennst ihn auswendig Oo ich bin erstaunt


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Olaf
> 
> 
> ja gut stimmt
> ...


Gute Nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

pah dabei is death metal doch das schönste im leben <3 Ó_ó


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, wo er Recht hat. Das Leben ist einfach unnütz und nervt nur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was man hier für Weltbilder vorfindet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wenn mir morgen gott versichern würde es gäbe dass paradis in dem man alles machen könnte ohne wirkliche regeln ich wäre der erste der sich die kugel gibt XDDDD


Ich glaube du wärst der einzige blöde, der sowas für voll nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pah dabei is death metal doch das schönste im leben <3 Ó_ó


ÖHM das 2. beste ^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meine güte, jeder kennt die Story von Blade:
> Er ist verliebt in seine beste Freundin, traut sich aber nicht anzufragen. Sie liebt jemand anderen, er ist eifersüchtig. Er hat es Ihr heute erklärt, sie ist sauer.
> Könnt Ihr euch nicht einmal sowas selber erklären? Man, Man, Man



Ou das ist hart :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meine güte, jeder kennt die Story von Blade:
> Er ist verliebt in seine beste Freundin, traut sich aber nicht anzufragen. Sie liebt jemand anderen, er ist eifersüchtig. Er hat es Ihr heute erklärt, sie ist sauer.
> Könnt Ihr euch nicht einmal sowas selber erklären? Man, Man, Man



Ó_ó


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> aber ich bin dann auch pennen gute nacht


nacht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ÖHM das 2. beste ^^



und daas beste? O_o


----------



## Raheema (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pah dabei is death metal doch das schönste im leben <3 Ó_ó





ne geschmacks sach! 

ich find rock is das geilste oder techno=) 

aber über die geshcmäcker lässt sich streiten oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



so gute nacht


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und daas beste? O_o


Hm rate mal ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Was man hier für Weltbilder vorfindet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach komm bitte. Wir Menschen sind fast 24/7 Krank, alle Spieler sind potentielle Amokläufer, und tag ein und tag aus müssen wir aufstehen, essen, etc. nur um eines Tages zu sterben. Das ergibt folgende Frage:
Was für einen Sinn hat das Leben? Am Ende läuft es immer darauf hinaus, dass wir sterben.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> aber über die geshcmäcker lässt sich streiten oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nacht &#9829;


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. Oktober 2009)

So nun Müsste man sehn was für ne Musik Ich liebe Siehe Sigi


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube du wärst der einzige blöde, der sowas für voll nimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


war unüberlegt geschrieben bin müde-.- ich würds doch net machen....wer weiß ob es da oben frauen gibt Oo.....hübsche frauen...XD


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



N8


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> war unüberlegt geschrieben bin müde-.- ich würds doch net machen....wer weiß ob es da oben frauen gibt Oo.....hübsche frauen...XD


Hübesche Frauen in welchem Universum lebst du denn?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was für einen Sinn hat das Leben?



42 & edelgaskonfiguration


----------



## Kronas (10. Oktober 2009)

gott will eh nur werbung für seine neue cd machen


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hübesche Frauen in welchem Universum lebst du denn?


ka ich glaub iwo auf der erde


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 42 & edelgaskonfiguration



aha Is kla ^^


----------



## Raheema (10. Oktober 2009)

booa geil ich habe ein &#9829; bekommen =) ach der neue tag is gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

warum schreibe ich eigentlich noch was?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hübesche Frauen in welchem Universum lebst du denn?



och ich kenn da schon paar schöne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 42 & edelgaskonfiguration


Nein, der Sinn des Lebens ist der Tot!


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was für einen Sinn hat das Leben?


Naja, ich könnte dir verschiedene Gründe geben, um deine Sinnfrage zu beantworten.. Aber ob sie dich auch befriedigen würden?


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> war unüberlegt geschrieben bin müde-.- ich würds doch net machen....wer weiß ob es da oben frauen gibt Oo.....hübsche frauen...XD


Gott ist doch eh nur eine Marketingkampagne der Religion, insbesondere der Christlichen Religion ©


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> aha Is kla ^^



isso 


Raheema schrieb:


> booa geil ich habe ein &#9829; bekommen =) ach der neue tag is gerettet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



weil du es kannst?


----------



## Kronas (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 42 & edelgaskonfiguration


komm lass uns eine elektronenbindung eingehen um unsere außenschale voll mit elektronen zu bekommen!


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> och ich kenn da schon paar schöne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na stimmt eigendlich, ich auch aber naja wenn man sich angekotzt fühlt ^^


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> och ich kenn da schon paar schöne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich auch - nen paar unerreichbare...so wie miley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und noch andere...wo dass schon eher der fall wäre aber ich bleib lieber solo die frauen kosten zu viel....und als schüler hatt mans nicht so dicke im geldbeutel ;P


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. Oktober 2009)

Hardstyle is die einzig wahre musik das ist richtige Musik !!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> komm lass uns eine elektronenbindung eingehen um unsere außenschale voll mit elektronen zu bekommen!



geb ich dir n paar ab und du nimmst auf um augzusteigen oder andersrum?  weil ich hab 3 zuviel :<


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich auch - nen paar unerreichbare...so wie miley
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann muss man sich halt mal ein bischen was polen ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Habt Ihr euch denn nie gefragt, warum Ihr täglich essen müsst, euch anstrengen müsst etc. nur um eines Tages zu sterben? Da kann ich ja auch gleich zuhause liegen bleiben bis ich vergammele :> Hm, kommen wir wieder soweit in die Philosophie hinein? Egal


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hardstyle is die einzig wahre musik das ist richtige Musik !!!



ich glaub ich lach gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hardstyle is die einzig wahre musik das ist richtige Musik !!!


Öhm























NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Oktober 2009)

<--- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beiträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich glaub ich lach gleich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sei Still oder deine tage sind gezählt Du Unwürdiger .....


----------



## Kronas (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> geb ich dir n paar ab und du nimmst auf um augzusteigen oder andersrum?  weil ich hab 3 zuviel :<


naja dann musst du eben auf eine schale verzichten, dann ist die dadrunter voll
dann schau ich gleich noch bei mr natrium vorbei und hol mir meine restlichen ab


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Dann muss man sich halt mal ein bischen was polen ^^


ne - dass ist nur in deren land legal hier wird dass mit haftstrafen/geldstrafen usw ``belohnt``


----------



## Raheema (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> isso
> 
> 
> weil du es kannst?





wääh? ich kann schreiben? 

boa bin ich gut =) 


ich hör techno aber HArdstyle is der letze scheiß! 
da geh ich auch mit meiner geschmacks sache antwort weg!

so nun aber wirklich nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Habt Ihr euch denn nie gefragt, warum Ihr täglich essen müsst, euch anstrengen müsst etc. nur um eines Tages zu sterben? Da kann ich ja auch gleich zuhause liegen bleiben bis ich vergammele :> Hm, kommen wir wieder soweit in die Philosophie hinein? Egal


OMG du bist doch keine 16 Oo


----------



## Tabuno (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich glaub ich lach gleich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lachmann lacht gleich... hach is das lustig.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Habt Ihr euch denn nie gefragt, warum Ihr täglich essen müsst, euch anstrengen müsst etc. nur um eines Tages zu sterben? Da kann ich ja auch gleich zuhause liegen bleiben bis ich vergammele :> Hm, kommen wir wieder soweit in die Philosophie hinein? Egal


 
42 & edelgaskonfiguration razyl ganz eibfach.... und nein das hab ich mich noch nie gefragt wil mir das bis jetzt noch nicht wichtig war


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> OMG du bist doch keine 16 Oo


Doch, und ich interessiere mich zu einem guten Teil für die Philosophie. Besonders Platon hat es mir irgendwie angetan. Kant ist auch noch super und Sokrates sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 42 & edelgaskonfiguration razyl ganz eibfach.... und nein das hab ich mich noch nie gefragt wil mir das bis jetzt noch nicht wichtig war


LOL das frag ich mich seit ich 3 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich haue mich gleich Hin ..... Heute den ganzen tag Nur Rum gerannt ...


----------



## Raheema (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl du bist geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. Oktober 2009)

bin mal weg, viel spaß beim außenschale völlen, euch gegenseitig die köpfe einschlagen und den homosexualitätsgrad eurer körperteile erfragen


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch, und ich interessiere mich zu einem guten Teil für die Philosophie. Besonders Platon hat es mir irgendwie angetan. Kant ist auch noch super und Sokrates sowieso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OMG doch du bist ein Gott ^^ Wusst ich es doch gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

So aber ich geh nun off


Ps Ja ich geh jetzt schlafen ich bin morgen verabredet mit ner freundin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 42 & edelgaskonfiguration razyl ganz eibfach.... und nein das hab ich mich noch nie gefragt wil mir das bis jetzt noch nicht wichtig war


42 mag zwar die Antwort auf alles sein, aber ist 42 auch wirklich die Antwort auf alles? Vielleicht gibt es eine Frage, die man nicht mit 42 beantworten kann? Wer weiß, wer weiß...


----------



## Raheema (10. Oktober 2009)

Nacht kronas ich geh gleich auch heia heia machen


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich haue mich gleich Hin ..... Heute den ganzen tag Nur Rum gerannt ...


Dann trink was und es geht dir besser ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> So aber ich geh nun off
> 
> 
> Ps Ja ich geh jetzt schlafen ich bin morgen verabredet mit ner freundin
> ...


Mit einer Freundin oder mit der Freundin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Sei Still oder deine tage sind gezählt Du Unwürdiger .....


püh



Kronas schrieb:


> naja dann musst du eben auf eine schale verzichten, dann ist die dadrunter voll
> dann schau ich gleich noch bei mr natrium vorbei und hol mir meine restlichen ab


mh ich könnt dir meine 3 überflüßigen elektronen abwerfen du nimmst sie auf...ich schmeiß die überflüßige schale ab und wir werden beide zu edelgasen =)



Tabuno schrieb:


> lachmann lacht gleich... hach is das lustig.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du glaubst nicht wie oft ich diesen witz schon gehört hab....mein nachname ist ein fluch!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> So aber ich geh nun off
> 
> 
> Ps Ja ich geh jetzt schlafen ich bin morgen verabredet mit ner freundin
> ...



Na dan freu dich ma ....


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit einer Freundin oder mit der Freundin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mal schaun...immo nur ne gute freundin....


----------



## Kronas (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 42 mag zwar die Antwort auf alles sein, aber ist 42 auch wirklich die Antwort auf alles? Vielleicht gibt es eine Frage, die man nicht mit 42 beantworten kann? Wer weiß, wer weiß...


42 kann nicht die antwort auf alles sein, da er noch die edelgaskonfiguration aufgezählt hat
also erfüllt 42 alles bis auf die edelgaskonfiguration

jetzt echt weg^^


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Nacht euch allen.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> mal schaun...immo nur ne gute freundin....


Das kann sich schnell ändern ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bin mal weg, viel spaß beim außenschale völlen, euch gegenseitig die köpfe einschlagen und den homosexualitätsgrad eurer körperteile erfragen



nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein edelgasiger freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edou schrieb:


> So aber ich geh nun off
> 
> 
> Ps Ja ich geh jetzt schlafen ich bin morgen verabredet mit ner freundin
> ...



nacht und viel spaß morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> 42 mag zwar die Antwort auf alles sein, aber ist 42 auch wirklich die Antwort auf alles? Vielleicht gibt es eine Frage, die man nicht mit 42 beantworten kann? Wer weiß, wer weiß...



42 stimmt schon...er hats nachgerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (10. Oktober 2009)

omg seid ihr krank Oo xD 


so ich auch weg 

doofes internet warum tu ich das eigentlich?


boa geil mein 1.650 einrag hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> du glaubst nicht wie oft ich diesen witz schon gehört hab....mein nachname ist ein fluch!!


Moment mal, dein Nachname im RL ist auch Lachmann? Hach, ist ja lollig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kronas schrieb:


> 42 kann nicht die antwort auf alles sein, da er noch die edelgaskonfiguration aufgezählt hat
> also erfüllt 42 alles bis auf die edelgaskonfiguration


Brav nachgedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Das kann sich schnell ändern ...


jo ich weiß^^
nur ne gute freundschafft sollte nicht durch ne dumme beziehung zerbechen oder?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 42 kann nicht die antwort auf alles sein, da er noch die edelgaskonfiguration aufgezählt hat
> also erfüllt 42 alles bis auf die edelgaskonfiguration
> 
> jetzt echt weg^^




grmml.... und ich dachte die antwort wär perfekt =/


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jo ich weiß^^
> nur ne gute freundschafft sollte nicht durch ne dumme beziehung zerbechen oder?^^


Definitiv, leider gibt es zu oft davon welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. Oktober 2009)

So noch den HARDSTYLE track Zuende gehört Und ich bin auch weg ^^


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

Jo so bin weg bb^^


----------



## Tabuno (10. Oktober 2009)

ja und ich kenn sogar lachmanns vornamen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Moment mal, dein Nachname im RL ist auch Lachmann? Hach, ist ja lollig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jo ich weiß^^
> nur ne gute freundschafft sollte nicht durch ne dumme beziehung zerbechen oder?^^


Jap, ... naja manchmal kann man dann aber nichtmehr (hatte gerade so n Problem mit sowas) und dann hat man richtig pech -.-


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich frag mal so: Kann 42 die Antwort auf alles sein, wenn ich nicht mal alle Fragen kenne?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja und ich kenn sogar lachmanns vornamen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh noez? mwhaha ich kenn auch deinen xD


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> du glaubst nicht wie oft ich diesen witz schon gehört hab....mein nachname ist ein fluch!!


Ist Lachmann dein wirklicher Nachname?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> So noch den HARDSTYLE track Zuende gehört Und ich bin auch weg ^^



Hardy Track is ne versteckte Nachricht drin:
Immer im Refrain sagt der Sänger so rücktwärts: Kauft Drogen!


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sorry, aber das musste sein. Lachmann als Nachname hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch, und ich interessiere mich zu einem guten Teil für die Philosophie. Besonders Platon hat es mir irgendwie angetan. Kant ist auch noch super und Sokrates sowieso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Platon kenn ich leider nicht so viel und Kant ist mir zu 80% zu komplex. Was hast du denn von Kant gelesen, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich frag mal so: Kann 42 die Antwort auf alles sein, wenn ich nicht mal alle Fragen kenne?



wurde das nicht shon im film gefragt?


----------



## Tabuno (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh noez? mwhaha ich kenn auch deinen xD


aber du kennst nicht meinen nachnamen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das musste sein. Lachmann als Nachname hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ernst Lachmann XD.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ist Lachmann dein wirklicher Nachname?



ja..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Razyl schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das musste sein. Lachmann als Nachname hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tja hat schon für viele lacher gesorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hardy Track is ne versteckte Nachricht drin:
> Immer im Refrain sagt der Sänger so rücktwärts: Kauft Drogen!



Du Weist schon was Hardstyle is? =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aber du kennst nicht meinen nachnamen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verdammt xD


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ernst Lachmann XD.



xDDD ich weiß wie mein sohn heißen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das klingt irgendwie cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Platon kenn ich leider nicht so viel und Kant ist mir zu 80% zu komplex. Was hast du denn von Kant gelesen, wenn ich fragen darf?


Ich warte noch auf die Bücher aus der ansässigen Bibliothek... Platon hab ich allerdings schon einige seiner, manchmal doch komplexen, Dialoge gelesen. Über Kant nur die Informationen aus dem Tollen Internet. Ich hoffe jedoch, dass die Bücher in der Bibliothek zumindest in den Ferien zu mir kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Btw: Sophies Welt ist ein nettes Buch, für alle die sich für Philosophie interessieren.



DER schrieb:


> wurde das nicht shon im film gefragt?


Kann sein, hab mir den Film nie angesehen :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Du Weist schon was Hardstyle is? =)



jap kacke .... *husch und weg*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap kacke .... *husch und weg*



das ist Definitiv Nicht Kacke =)


----------



## Tabuno (10. Oktober 2009)

razyl du machst mir irendwie angst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> razyl du machst mir irendwie angst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso?

Btw:


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das klingt irgendwie cool.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja id manchma ganz lustig aber es nervt auch tierisch wenn du grade so trve und böse über den schul hof gehst und dann kommt einer von der seite und schreit HEY LACHMANN ALLES KLAR?! -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Razyl schrieb:


> Kann sein, hab mir den Film nie angesehen :>



id ganz gut und die bücher solln auch ganz gut sein 


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das ist Definitiv Nicht Kacke =)



doch doch ich denk schon


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Btw:


Also mir machste langsam auch Angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja id manchma ganz lustig aber es nervt auch tierisch wenn du grade so trve und böse über den schul hof gehst und dann kommt einer von der seite und schreit HEY LACHMANN ALLES KLAR?! -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist kacke =(


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Über Kant nur die Informationen aus dem Tollen Internet.


Nur (Wikipedia-)Artikel oder richtige Werke?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja id manchma ganz lustig aber es nervt auch tierisch wenn du grade so trve und böse über den schul hof gehst und dann kommt einer von der seite und schreit HEY LACHMANN ALLES KLAR?! -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du heißt im allen Ernstes Lachmann? OMG, erinnert mich irgendwie an Cartman XD.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Du bist kacke =(


Hm ich gebe ihm mal recht das ist KACKE.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Du bist kacke =(



nö du :<


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke jeder von euhc kennt Matrix oder?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du heißt im allen Ernstes Lachmann? OMG, erinnert mich irgendwie an Cartman XD.



leckt mich jungs ich geh nach hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> leckt mich jungs ich geh nach hause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fatbeart !


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> leckt mich jungs ich geh nach hause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast doch sand in der Mumu


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Oktober 2009)

Lol Lachmann mein Beileid


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> leckt mich jungs ich geh nach hause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit dem Nachnahmen kannste Clown werden! Aber nicht als Pfarrer oder so, kommt auf Beerdigungen scheiße^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Fatbeart !



ich bin nicht fett ich bin nur schwer gebaut!


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> leckt mich jungs ich geh nach hause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit dir kann man einfach nicht diskutieren.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Nur (Wikipedia-)Artikel oder richtige Werke?


Wikipedia bleibt außen vor...
Aber es gibt genug adressen im Internet die auch Auschnitt aus seinen richtigen Werken zeigen. Ein bisschen Googeln hilft


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Du hast doch sand in der Mumu



nö :<


Jigsaw schrieb:


> Lol Lachmann mein Beileid






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mit dem Nachnahmen kannste Clown werden! Aber nicht als Pfarrer oder so, kommt auf Beerdigungen scheiße^^.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> leckt mich jungs ich geh nach hause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Warte kampfkollose ^^


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wikipedia bleibt außen vor...
> Aber es gibt genug adressen im Internet die auch Auschnitt aus seinen richtigen Werken zeigen. Ein bisschen Googeln hilft


Kanns sein das du eine Ente bist ( nur so als Frage)? Du erinerst mich an wen hm...


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mit dir kann man einfach nicht diskutieren.



:< kann man wohl :<


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Warte kampfkollose ^^



w00t?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. Oktober 2009)

Egal will schlafen... Und Alles vergessen mein leben Am Besten Bee... Neu anfangen .....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö :<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lachmann XD. Omg, ich seh dich ein einem vollkommen anderen Blickwinkel. Freu mich so wie Homer, als er herausgefunden hat, für was das J im Zweitnamen steht XD.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

YEAH bin ich der einziger der nun 48 Stunden am Stück wach ist und immernoch nicht müde ist?


----------



## Tabuno (10. Oktober 2009)

bin mal schlafen, wünsche euch allen eine wundervolle nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Kanns sein das du eine Ente bist ( nur so als Frage)? Du erinerst mich an wen hm...


Eine Ente? oO


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

R.I.P. ihr beiden.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin mal schlafen, wünsche euch allen eine wundervolle nacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



N8


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eine Ente? oO


Ja eine Ente ^^ um genau zu sein eine Ente die dauernt aufs Klo muss.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

OMG, der heißt wirklich Lachmann XDXDXD.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann XD. Omg, ich seh dich ein einem vollkommen anderen Blickwinkel. Freu mich so wie Homer, als er herausgefunden hat, für was das J im Zweitnamen steht XD.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is ja gut alki....



Tabuno schrieb:


> bin mal schlafen, wünsche euch allen eine wundervolle nacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nacht


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja eine Ente ^^ um genau zu sein eine Ente die dauernt aufs Klo muss.


Ich hab grad echt keine Ahnung, was du von mir willst oO
Kann wer anders das mir gerade erklären


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Kanns sein das du eine Ente bist ( nur so als Frage)? Du erinerst mich an wen hm...



Hm jetzt wo dus sagst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> OMG, der heißt wirklich Lachmann XDXDXD.






DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> is ja gut alki....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> OMG, der heißt wirklich Lachmann XDXDXD.


Also sooo witzig ist das jetzt auch nicht.
Ich werde immer Fickenstein oder Fleckenschwein oder Fickenschwein genannt ich mags nicht wenn man über Nachnamen herzieht!


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wikipedia bleibt außen vor...
> Aber es gibt genug adressen im Internet die auch Auschnitt aus seinen richtigen Werken zeigen. Ein bisschen Googeln hilft



Jaa, nee mir ist klar, wo ich seine Werke etc. herbekomme, aber es macht doch einen deutlichen Unterschied "Zusammenfassungen" zu lesen oder ein richtiges Werk. Nicht das du dir zig Bücher bestellt hast und am Ende feststellt:"Hmm, ist doch nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe / das Wahre."


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Wenn de mal auf so ein Comedian Casting gehst und es net schaffst:
Ja Herr Lachmann, ihre Witze sind zu Flachmann XD.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab grad echt keine Ahnung, was du von mir willst oO
> Kann wer anders das mir gerade erklären


Musst du nicht verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Lachmann XD. Es wird immer lustiger XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.
Und dann ist er auch noch ein Metaler, mit dem Namen XD.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Jaa, nee mir ist klar, wo ich seine Werke etc. herbekomme, aber es macht doch einen deutlichen Unterschied "Zusammenfassungen" zu lesen oder ein richtiges Werk. Nicht das du dir zig Bücher bestellt hast und am Ende feststellt:"Hmm, ist doch nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe / das Wahre."


Keine Zusammenfassungen (die man aber auch vorher lesen sollte... um einen groben Überblick zu haben), sondern Auschnitte aus verschiedenen Werken. Meist nur eine halbe Seite, aber es interessiert mich.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann XD. Es wird immer lustiger XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.


Das ist langsam wirklich nichtmehr lustig -.- immer diese Nachnamen beleidigungen *schnief*


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn de mal auf so ein Comedian Casting gehst und es net schaffst:
> Ja Herr Lachmann, ihre Witze sind zu Flachmann XD.



oh gott....wer hat dir das mit dem flachmann gesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit wurde mein vater immer aufgezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ey leute da kommt der flachmann oder auch gut hey da is die weinfrau...


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn de mal auf so ein Comedian Casting gehst und es net schaffst:
> Ja Herr Lachmann, ihre Witze sind zu Flachmann XD.


Hey, vergraul mal nicht unseren Lachmann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> YEAH bin ich der einziger der nun 48 Stunden am Stück wach ist und immernoch nicht müde ist?





> Ich hab grad echt keine Ahnung, was du von mir willst oO
> Kann wer anders das mir gerade erklären



Ich glaub ich verstehs langsam...


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann XD. Es wird immer lustiger XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.
> Und dann ist er auch noch ein Metaler, mit dem Namen XD.



ach lass mich :< lachmann is trve und . ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich verstehs langsam...


HIHI ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Mir gehts einfach net aus dem Kopf XD. Mir fällt grad nix ein, wie ich vom Thema weg komm XDDDD.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich verstehs langsam...


Jetzt wo du die Quotes zusammenführst: Ja, definitiv.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hey, vergraul mal nicht unseren Lachmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



echt ma !! vergraul mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mir gehts einfach net aus dem Kopf XD. Mir fällt grad nix ein, wie ich vom Thema weg komm XDDDD.


Ich schon nimm 99% Alkohol und kip ihn dir rein ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mir gehts einfach net aus dem Kopf XD. Mir fällt grad nix ein, wie ich vom Thema weg komm XDDDD.


Vielleicht mit einen lachenden Mann?
.
.
.
Füße hoch!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mir gehts einfach net aus dem Kopf XD. Mir fällt grad nix ein, wie ich vom Thema weg komm XDDDD.



2 girls 1 cup


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 2 girls 1 cup



Kenn ich nüch^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht mit einen lachenden Mann?
> .
> .
> .
> Füße hoch!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 2 girls 1 cup


Churche of Fudge ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach komm, hab dich nicht so Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kenn ich nüch^^.



du bist so unschuldig.....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du bist so unschuldig.....



Was... Ich hab schon soviele Schockersachen gesehen, glaub mir^^.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was... Ich hab schon soviele Schockersachen gesehen, glaub mir^^.


Auch Churche of Fudge ^^ musste sehen^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm, hab dich nicht so Lachmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja...will ja ma nicht so sein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/Sofies-Welt-Roman-Ges...7850&sr=8-1


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was... Ich hab schon soviele Schockersachen gesehen, glaub mir^^.



für jeden ekelhaften verkackten i-net nerd ist 2 girls 1 cup eins must have seen xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> für jeden ekelhaften verkackten i-net nerd ist 2 girls 1 cup eins must have seen xD



Find kein Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Yeah ich schaffe es hoffentlich endlich mal wieder länger als 50 Stunden wach zu seinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Und nochmal CHURCHE OF FUDGE IST KRANKER ALS 2GIRLS 1 CUP


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Und nochmal CHURCHE OF FUDGE IST KRANKER ALS 2GIRLS 1 CUP



Naja. Die Beschreibung klingt ja low -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Find kein Video
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gib einfach bei google ein...da müßtste was finden O_o 



Nawato schrieb:


> Und nochmal CHURCHE OF FUDGE IST KRANKER ALS 2GIRLS 1 CUP



ich hab schon tausendmal krankere sacen gesehen als das.... /b/ machts möglich 

achja...
[attachment=9179:1241118822402.jpg]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin auch ugly =/
ich darf mir das nicht nocma durchlesen sonst muß ich weinen =/


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja. Die Beschreibung klingt ja low -.-


Ja mom willst mal sehen wie krank diese scheisse prons sind ? dann nimm den also ich fand die scheisse im Mund da n bischen ekliger... naja und insgesamt das ist krank naja alles in der richtung ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ein Lachmann nicht lacht, ist er dann noch ein Lachmann? xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Ok, DAS ist eklig. Aber ich finds ehrlich net schockierend.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, DAS ist eklig. Aber ich finds ehrlich net schockierend.


^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn ein Lachmann nicht lacht, ist er dann noch ein Lachmann? xD



dank dem bild bin ich jetzt ein weinmann =/


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dank dem bild bin ich jetzt ein weinmann =/


Ja ein Weinachtsmann ^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> für jeden ekelhaften verkackten i-net nerd ist 2 girls 1 cup eins must have seen xD



lol



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja ein Weinachtsmann ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Jigsaw schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lulz


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Oktober 2009)

Sind jetzt alle auf google unterwegs? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Neee ich warte nur auf das nächste Thema ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Nö, ich geh nun schlafen. Gute nacht euch allen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Ey, da gibts das Video mit den 2 Girls net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nir sp schwule Reaktionsvideos.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Sind jetzt alle auf google unterwegs?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne sie lesen das was auf dem bild steht =/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich geh nun schlafen. Gute nacht euch allen



N8 Razyl


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich geh nun schlafen. Gute nacht euch allen


Gute Nacht fröhliche Ente2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ey, da gibts das Video mit den 2 Girls net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auf youtube findeste das auch nich ...


nacht razyl lolool


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ey, da gibts das Video mit den 2 Girls net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Googeln un nicht tuben ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

na bin dann auchma weg mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nacht &#9829;


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> na bin dann auchma weg mädels
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NEIIIIIIIN ^^ naja gute nacht
dann verpiss ich mich auch mal


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Googeln un nicht tuben ^^



Ja, ich google ja schon... Da sind aber keine Videos von dem. ICh weiß selber, dass in Tube solche Videos net sind.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Oktober 2009)

Tjo dann bin ich auch mal weg N8@all


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht an alle die jetzt gegangen sind.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> [attachment=9179:1241118822402.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arme Miez :<


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2009)

_AUch kleine Beharte Aliens konnen rocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krThoQJoVUw...feature=related_


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Oktober 2009)

so der LoD war im Kino "Die nackte Wahrheit" anschaun muss agen der film ist echt geil


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Oktober 2009)

armeseelige nachtschwärmer die schon um 2uhr morgens die segel streichen -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> armeseelige nachtschwärmer die schon um 2uhr morgens die segel streichen -.-


go cry


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Oktober 2009)

hey brille bisch ja au no da :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hey brille bisch ja au no da :>


jo


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Oktober 2009)

und was machen wa mit der angebrochenen nacht :/


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2009)

_Hier is ja alles so tot^^_


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Oktober 2009)

noch nicht aber gleich *messer wetz*


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und was machen wa mit der angebrochenen nacht :/


hab mir grad den ugly text durchgelesen, mit der katze...
einfach nur wow irgendwie...


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Oktober 2009)

giev link!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> achja...
> [attachment=9179:1241118822402.jpg]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HILFE!!_


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Oktober 2009)

zu viel text für diese uhrzeit titten und/oder alkohol wahlweise auch gedichte oder morbide geschichten erwecken jetzt noch mein interesse :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gedichte oder morbide geschichten erwecken jetzt noch mein interesse :/


dann lies dirs durch! :S


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Oktober 2009)

i hate you -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> i hate you -.-


hasse lachmann, er hats gepostet.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Oktober 2009)

nette story muss sagen wär ich grad nicht so stinksauer würd ich heulen :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nette story muss sagen wär ich grad nicht so stinksauer würd ich heulen :/


^^
naja, ich mach mir jetzt noch was zu essen, wsl n brot/sandwich, geh dann duschen und dann pennen, also cya


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Oktober 2009)

gn8 brille schlaf gut


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht Brille


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Oktober 2009)

ich bin so alleihein :/


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich bin so alleihein :/


Ja armer LoD.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Oktober 2009)

*feuchte augen krieg*


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Und jetzt bist du noch mehr alleine. Ich geh nämlich auch.

Gute Nacht


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Oktober 2009)

gn8 skatero schlaf gut


----------



## Bloodletting (10. Oktober 2009)

Pornoo!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Oktober 2009)

NOT!


----------



## Bloodletting (10. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> NOT!



Unmensch!! xD


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Oktober 2009)

pff was heißt hier unmensch :/


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Oktober 2009)

ich geh jetzt risen spielen und dann ins bett 

tschüss kinder euer peter lustig


----------



## Bloodletting (10. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> pff was heißt hier unmensch :/



Mensch = Porno = Ja

Unmensch (Christen, Muslime, Katholiken und anderes Gesocks) =/= Pornos = Sterbt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2009)

So für heute zu!


----------



## Zonalar (10. Oktober 2009)

Tag!
Hallo...? Noch niemand hier?
Dann setz ich mich mal auf dem Stuhl in diesem Kreis...


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

YOYO


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

ABEND 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Tag XD.


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

Harry potter ist echt genial...jedenfalls coldmirrors versionen XDDD


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou nicht schon wieder WWE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS. Bis auf die neuen ja.


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Edou nicht schon wieder WWE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmmm?????????asooo cryme time ;O


naja hp verarschen sind geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> So *für heute *zu!


N00b!


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hmmm?????????asooo cryme time ;O
> 
> 
> naja hp verarschen sind geil
> ...


Ja aber der Plastik Pokal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> N00b!


hiho razyl

ne aber 1 und 2 sind genial


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

mohoin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





old school thrash metal vom feinsten ;D


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Tach Endchen ^^ und Tach immer sümpatischer werdender Tüp.


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mohoin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


JEAH!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

*Auf neuen Titel zeig und eine Diskussion auslös*


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Tach Endchen ^^ und Tach immer sümpatischer werdender Tüp.



O_o xD


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Auf neuen Titel zeig und eine Diskussion auslös*



soll ich schonmal das weihwasser und ne bibel holn?


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Wie viele haste denn wieder erweckt?


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Auf neuen Titel zeig und eine Diskussion auslös*


omg thread necrodingsda


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Auf neuen Titel zeig und eine Diskussion auslös*


Thread kannst du weglassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

Lachmann du möchtegern powerranger^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

necrophiler sack :<

hi skatero lololo


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> necrophiler sack :<
> 
> hi skatero lololo



Gleich werde ich von Razyl attackiert, Achtung^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Lachmann du möchtegern powerranger^^



edou du möchtegern game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

HEY nix gegen Necrophile oder wie auch immer


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hi skatero lololo
> 
> necrophiler sack :<


Ich heisse nicht lololo, Lachmann.

Meinst du mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Gleich werde ich von Razyl attackiert, Achtung^^.



*in deckung spring weil razyl gleich alkopop in der luft zerreist O_o*


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> edou du möchtegern game
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


besser ein öchtegern game als ne pinke möchtegern bullen tunte XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> HEY nix gegen Necrophile oder wie auch immer



iiiiihh


Skatero schrieb:


> Ich heisse nicht lololo, Lachmann.



du heißt ab jetzt skaterolololololololololol


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Tach Endchen ^^ und Tach immer sümpatischer werdender Tüp.


Endchen? -.- Ich geb dir gleich EnDchen...

@ Alko:
Go Away du nekrophiler, der Thread ist so alt, der ist nicht wiedererweckbar


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Oh nein, Razyl schreibt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> besser ein öchtegern game als ne pinke möchtegern bullen tunte XD



:<


Razyl schrieb:


> @ Alko:
> Go Away du nekrophiler, der Thread ist so alt, der ist nicht wiedererweckbar



er hats aber trotzdem geschafft ^.^


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Endchen? -.- Ich geb dir gleich EnDchen...
> 
> @ Alko:
> Go Away du nekrophiler, der Thread ist so alt, der ist nicht wiedererweckbar


^^ Was hast du gegen Enten ?


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du heißt ab jetzt skaterolololololololololol


Hmmm. Wie möchtest du heissen? Weihnachtsmann? Lachmann? Uglymann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pinker Mann? Violetter Mann? Wähl etwas aus


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmmm. Wie möchtest du heissen? Weihnachtsmann? Lachmann? Uglymann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wo ist Flachmann?


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmmm. Wie möchtest du heissen? Weihnachtsmann? Lachmann? Uglymann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Er ist Fresh D


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> :<
> 
> 
> er hats aber trotzdem geschafft ^.^



Ich hab wohl die Grabruhe einiger nicht mehr aktiver Mitglieder gestört...
Ich bin verflucht!


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Er ist Fresh D


Nö er ist voll unfresh.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Er ist Fresh D


Kennste Fresh D vs. MC V ? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmmm. Wie möchtest du heissen? Weihnachtsmann? Lachmann? Uglymann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



violetter mann da meine powerranger farbe auch violett war  

LOS POWERRANGERS VEREINT EUCH UM DIESES RIESIEGE PLASTIK UNGEHEUER ZU BESIEGEN!!111 *powerranger theme spiel*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> violetter mann da meine powerranger farbe auch violett war
> 
> LOS POWERRANGERS VEREINT EUCH UM DIESES RIESIEGE PLASTIK UNGEHEUER ZU BESIEGEN!!111 *powerranger theme spiel*



Welche Powerranger? Klassik oder Jungle Force oder wie die alle heißen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö er ist voll unfresh.



du bist viel unfresher :<


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> violetter mann da meine powerranger farbe auch violett war
> 
> LOS POWERRANGERS VEREINT EUCH UM DIESES RIESIEGE PLASTIK UNGEHEUER ZU BESIEGEN!!111 *powerranger theme spiel*


Nein. Violett ist ausverkauft. Du heisst ab jetzt "Pinker Mann"!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du bist viel unfresher :<


Kann ein Zombie fresh sein ? Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Welche Powerranger? Klassik oder Jungle Force oder wie die alle heißen?



zombie force 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du bist viel unfresher :<


Pah! Ich bin viel fresher als du. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

Dass ist lachmanns stimme HIER

und ich weiß auch schon über wehn er am anfang flamet Jeff nämlich-.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein. Violett ist ausverkauft. Du heisst ab jetzt "Pinker Mann"!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö ich bin violett :<



Nawato schrieb:


> Kann ein Zombie fresh sein ? Oo



klar Oo is doch logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Dass ist lachmanns stimme HIER
> 
> und ich weiß auch schon über wehn er am anfang flamet Jeff nähmlich-.-


AAAAAAAAAH NEIIIIIIIN hört sich besser als das Original an ... aber immernoch Oo


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> zombie force
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG, they have over NINE THOUSAND!!!!1111 z0mbies.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Pah! Ich bin viel fresher als du.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bist immer einmal mehr unfresher als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Edou schrieb:


> Dass ist lachmanns stimme HIER



öhh...nein?


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ^^ Was hast du gegen Enten ?


Ich habe  nichts gegen Enten, aber ich habe etwas gegen Leute die Entchen mit D(!!!!!!!!) schreiben -.-
Btw: wieso Ente?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> OMG, they have over NINE THOUSAND!!!!1111 z0mbies.



mwhahaha
beer and brains


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du bist immer einmal mehr unfresher als ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Meinst wohl er ist immer 1 mal fresher als du ???

PS. das Maiden Shirt ist GELB!!!!!!! Oo


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe  nichts gegen Enten, aber ich habe etwas gegen Leute die Entchen mit D(!!!!!!!!) schreiben -.-
> Btw: wieso Ente?


Yeah ich hab es geschaft ich habe ihn erzürnt! Und nun rate mal wieso mit D ^^


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Hey Pinker Mann!
Hier ist dein neuer Avatar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Oktober 2009)

Nabend

Alki haste keine Schreibsperre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Meinst wohl er ist immer 1 mal fresher als du ???
> 
> PS. das Maiden Shirt ist GELB!!!!!!! Oo



nö :<


Skatero schrieb:


> Hey Pinker Mann!
> Hier ist dein neuer Avatar.
> 
> 
> ...



du bist doof :< 

(aber sieht lustig aus damnd :/ )


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Alki haste keine Schreibsperre?
> 
> ...



XD. Musste es machen, um meinen Titel einen Sinn einzuhauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber wie de siehst, kann ich noch schreiben. Hab ja nix gegen die Regeln gemacht. XD


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö :<
> 
> 
> du bist doof :<
> ...



Nabend herr Lachmann xP


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja, ich finde Iron Maiden dumm!


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend herr Lachmann xP


Er heisst jetzt pinker Mann oder unfresh Lachmann.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich finde Iron Maiden dumm!


AAAAAAAH STIRB !!!!!! VERBRENNT DEN KETZER !!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend herr Lachmann xP






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich finde Iron Maiden dumm!



dein $("§$/"§$(= leben ist ein $%/)§?")§ du dummer %(§$())/(


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Er heisst jetzt pinker Mann oder unfresh Lachmann.



Oder Kachelman hrhr.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich finde Iron Maiden dumm!



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Er heisst jetzt pinker Mann oder unfresh Lachmann.






DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bist blöd :<


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alki haste eigendlich 2 Girls 1 Cup gefunden noch?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Nawato schrieb:


> Alki haste eigendlich 2 Girls 1 Cup gefunden noch?



Nein... Gabs net. Nur die Chruch hab ich gefunden XD.
Aber ich weiß ca. um was es bei 2 girls geht...^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oder Kachelman hrhr.





SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hoffe ihr werdet beide im höllenfeuer qualvoll verbrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> XD. Musste es machen, um meinen Titel einen Sinn einzuhauchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Doch hast du. Es ist verboten sehr alte Threads total sinnlos wieder zu beleben. Das war wohl einer der dümmsten Aktionen in der Geschichte von buffed.de... Kein Wunder, dass das Forum hier nicht gerade sehr beliebt ist, außerhalb von buffed.de


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nein... Gabs net. Nur die Chruch hab ich gefunden XD.


Und wie war es ? Sicher erfrischend oder ^^


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hoffe ihr werdet beide im höllenfeuer qualvoll verbrennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/SIGN
/SIGN
/SIGN


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch hast du. Es ist verboten sehr alte Threads total sinnlos wieder zu beleben. Das war wohl einer der dümmsten Aktionen in der Geschichte von buffed.de... Kein Wunder, dass das Forum hier nicht gerade sehr beliebt ist, außerhalb von buffed.de



Was?^^
Es war ja nicht sinnlos. Hab ja was zum Thema geschrieben. Und hab sogar nen funzenten Link reingestellt. Dank euren Flames ist er jetzt zu XD.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was?^^
> Es war ja nicht sinnlos. Hab ja was zum Thema geschrieben. Und hab sogar nen funzenten Link reingestellt. Dank euren Flames ist er jetzt zu XD.



Und finden kann ich den Thread auch nicht mehr.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

heute kommt gar kein smackdown 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was?^^
> Es war ja nicht sinnlos. Hab ja was zum Thema geschrieben. Und hab sogar nen funzenten Link reingestellt. Dank euren Flames ist er jetzt zu XD.



nich nur zu sondern komplett verschwunden^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> heute kommt gar kein smackdown
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was? OMG that makes over NINE THOUSAND DAMAGE!!!1111


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> heute kommt gar kein smackdown
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wh00000t???????????? WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?!???????


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was?^^
> Es war ja nicht sinnlos. Hab ja was zum Thema geschrieben. Und hab sogar nen funzenten Link reingestellt. Dank euren Flames ist er jetzt zu XD.


Wie gesagt, andere Leute werden für sowas gebannt. Und es war sinnlos einen Thread vom Jahre 2006 (!) mit einen Satz : "Der Link geht nicht!" nochmals hoch zu holen... So erbärmlich


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was? OMG that makes over NINE THOUSAND DAMAGE!!!1111



dude...srsly stop that shit :<


Edou schrieb:


> wh00000t???????????? WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?!???????



kack tischtennis irgendwas >_<


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Man ich hasse diese Würstchenverpackungen. Die kriegt man nie auf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man ich hasse diese Würstchenverpackungen. Die kriegt man nie auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meinste deine boxershorts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, andere Leute werden für sowas gebannt. Und es war sinnlos einen Thread vom Jahre 2006 (!) mit einen Satz : "Der Link geht nicht!" nochmals hoch zu holen... So erbärmlich



meinst du nicht du übertreibst es ein wenig^^?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man ich hasse diese Würstchenverpackungen. Die kriegt man nie auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


würstchenverpackung= kondom?


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ha! Geschafft!


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

Die schwarzen Untoten blut getränkten Waschlappen


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Die schwarzen Untoten blut getränkten Waschlappen


EEEEMMMMMMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> meinst du nicht du übertreibst es ein wenig^^?


Nein, weil es hier im Forum schon genug Aktionen der Nekromantie alter Threads gegeben hat, und diese Personen wurden gebannt...


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ha! Geschafft!



damnd =/


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> würstchenverpackung= kondom?


Nö dann würde ich, wenn schon Wurst schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein Scherz. Ich meine Malbuner.


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> würstchenverpackung= kondom?


skate geb sowas nie öffentlich zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö dann würde ich, wenn schon Wurst schreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


meinst du nicht eher mini-wini?


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> meinst du nicht eher mini-wini?


Meica macht das Würstchen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meica macht das Würstchen!


nur maike mag sein würstchen!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

how about bifi?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meica macht das Würstchen!



ich frag mich immerwieder wie ein würstchen meica machen kann O_o


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> meinst du nicht eher mini-wini?


Nö. Deine Grösse ist nicht Standardgrösse. Ach lassen wir doch das Thema. Wir sind hier am falschen Ort für so niveaulose Themen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

bifi lutscht


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> how about bifi?



nom nom nom


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö. Deine Grösse ist nicht Standardgrösse. Ach lassen wir doch das Thema. Wir sind hier am falschen Ort für so niveaulose Themen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt! Auf zu Razyls Blog!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö. Deine Grösse ist nicht Standardgrösse. Ach lassen wir doch das Thema. Wir sind hier am falschen Ort für so niveaulose Themen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


egtl ist das der einzige ort :\


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö. *Deine Grösse ist nicht Standardgrösse*. Ach lassen wir doch das Thema. Wir sind hier am falschen Ort für so niveaulose Themen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann man ja schnell ändern oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Wie sie alle wissen, wie lang die Didelidoos der anderen sind?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Stimmt! Auf zu Razyls Blog!!!



gottes ähh razyls faust wird auf dich niederfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Stimmt! Auf zu Razyls Blog!!!


Geh st****


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann man ja schnell ändern oO


NEEEE , da fehlen mir noch 2 Jahre.


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxUmOYBFQg0


roflmao


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie sie alle wissen, wie lang die Didelidoos der anderen sind?!



die kennen sich halt alle untereinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gottes ähh razyls faust wird auf dich niederfahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der kann mir gar nix. Ich mache over NINE THOUSAND DMG!!!!!1111


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der kann mir gar nix. Ich mache over NINE THOUSAND DMG!!!!!1111






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 not funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh st****


stinken? Macht er doch schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der kann mir gar nix. Ich mache over NINE THOUSAND DMG!!!!!1111


Ich mach über 14.000 DMG. Tja, war wohl nichts noob.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der kann mir gar nix. Ich mache over NINE THOUSAND DMG!!!!!1111


Guck dir das of Fudge ding an und sei glücklich mit deinen NINE THOUSAND KOTZERN!


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der kann mir gar nix. Ich mache over NINE THOUSAND DMG!!!!!1111


in deinen träumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


omg ich wussts immer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zuH8srcwE0


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mach über 14.000 DMG. Tja, war wohl nichts noob.



OMFG OMFG Flame RAZYLS PLIHX !!!!111111


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> OMFG OMFG Flame RAZYLS PLIHX !!!!111111



:< er macht mir angst :<


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> :< er macht mir angst :<


Lass Ihn, er ist halt ein kleiner Junge der mal wieder nichts zu spielen hat.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lass Ihn, er ist halt ein kleiner Junge der mal wieder nichts zu spielen hat.



OOOOOUUUUUU jetzt hat er mirs gegebn.
Can´t touch me düdüdüdüdüdü.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Hey ich hab mal ne Frage, wo gibts gute 1920 x 1080 Wallpaper?


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Oh. Ein Lachmann-Test.
Unfresh Lachmann hast du bestanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hey ich hab mal ne Frage, wo gibts gute 1920 x 1080 Wallpaper?


google?


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oh. Ein Lachmann-Test.
> Unfresh Lachmann hast du bestanden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OMG wird ja schon wieder auf Nachnamen rumgehakt -.-


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> google?


Da gibts nur Müll.


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> OMG wird ja schon wieder auf Nachnamen rumgehakt -.-


Nein! Ich hacke auf seinem Forennamen rum.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oh. Ein Lachmann-Test.
> Unfresh Lachmann hast du bestanden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der test wird mit einem n geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein! Ich hacke auf seinem Forennamen rum.



Der heißt in echt mit Nachnamen Lachmann!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oh. Ein Lachmann-Test.
> Unfresh Lachmann hast du bestanden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ehmmm...ja.... O_o


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Da gibts nur Müll.


ne guck


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der heißt in echt mit Nachnamen Lachmann!



Echt jetzt?
Noch gar nicht mitbekommen... :>

/Sarkasmus off


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der heißt in echt mit Nachnamen Lachmann!


Ich weiss, aber ich beziehe mich auf seinen Namen HIER auf buffed.de.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein! Ich hacke auf seinem Forennamen rum.



ja das is auch SOOOOOO ein unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Noch gar nicht mitbekommen... :>



wehe du machst auch nur einen schlechten lachmann witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja das is auch SOOOOOO ein unterschied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja macht es. Du darfst dich auch über den Namen Skatero lustig machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja das is auch SOOOOOO ein unterschied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So bin mal 1 Stunde weg oder so. Wenn ihr Fragen ann mich habt wendet euch an Lachmann.
Der wird die Antworten in Entertainment und Gute Laune Feeling verpacken!


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wehe du machst auch nur einen schlechten lachmann witz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach lach doch mal wieder...


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja macht es. Du darfst dich auch über den Namen Skatero lustig machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhh ok....
du bist ein skater der immer hinfällt und dann "o" sagt AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....*schenkelklopfer*


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Wie findet ihr das hier http://www.ironmaidenwallpaper.com/worldsl...n_1680x1050.jpg ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So bin mal 1 Stunde weg oder so. Wenn ihr Fragen ann mich habt wendet euch an Lachmann.
> Der wird die Antworten in Entertainment und Gute Laune Feeling verpacken!



O_o mhh ok...


Razyl schrieb:


> Ach lach doch mal wieder...



......
.....
......
<_<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh ok....
> du bist ein skater der immer hinfällt und dann "o" sagt AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....*schenkelklopfer*



na das war doch jetz mal ein richtiger....brüller


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr das hier http://www.ironmaidenwallpaper.com/worldsl...n_1680x1050.jpg ?



this is nice


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> na das war doch jetz mal ein richtiger....brüller



Ja war es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So bin mal 1 Stunde weg oder so. Wenn ihr Fragen ann mich habt wendet euch an Lachmann.
> Der wird die Antworten in Entertainment und Gute Laune Feeling verpacken!


Also Lachmann ich habe eine Frage.
Ist Alkopopsteuer wirklich so dumm wie er sich hier aufführt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Und das hier http://www.ironmaidenwallpaper.com/mattero...1680x1050-3.jpg?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also Lachmann ich habe eine Frage.
> Ist Alkopopsteuer wirklich so dumm wie er sich hier aufführt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja alkopop ist so dumm er...er...ahh!! er ist so dumm er lässt beim kacken gehen immer die tür auf damit niemand durchs schlüßeloch guckt  AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Und das hier http://www.ironmaidenwallpaper.com/mattero...1680x1050-3.jpg?



mhh fand das andere besser....das is mir zu leer :<


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Der hier ist besser. http://www.desktoprating.com/wallpapers/mu...er-1024x768.jpg
Könnte man vielleicht auch als Avatar benutzen.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der hier ist besser. http://www.desktoprating.com/wallpapers/mu...er-1024x768.jpg
> Könnte man vielleicht auch als Avatar benutzen.


^^ Ja ist mir aber zu klein zum strecken aufm Desk (sieht dann richtig beschissen aus) und das Bild hab ich fast überall als Avatar ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der hier ist besser. http://www.desktoprating.com/wallpapers/mu...er-1024x768.jpg
> Könnte man vielleicht auch als Avatar benutzen.



holy fuckin burning dicks from hell O_o is der geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> holy fuckin burning dicks from hell O_o is der geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jop ist auch einfach der Kopf von dem anderen in nahaufnahme ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

hier dead by hab ich vergessen ist bei crash car dingens auf pro 7


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

ZU soft ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

jap


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Da hätten sie mindestens Disturbed oder so nehmen sollen ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

gama bomb <:
obwohl....ich vergass das is is ja pro7 ... mhh jo dann disturbed ..


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Na ok für 90% der Leute die ich kenne ist das neue Linkin Park schon zu heavy


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Na ok für 90% der Leute die ich kenne ist das neue Linkin Park schon zu heavy



da hast du wenigstens noch gute 10% >_<
60% meiner freunde hören hip-hop
30% techno
5% rock
5% metal (sind ca 4-5 leute)


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

OK bei mir hören 2 Metal und der eine hört auch kaum, er hört lieber Kiss und so ^^ Dann noch 2 Leute Rock, dann n par Leute garnichts auser Schlager oder Volksmusik Oo (in dem alter) der Rest Hip-Hop


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

öööh laut dsf werbung kommt um 22 uhr heute smackdown olololololol


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> OK bei mir hören 2 Metal und der eine hört auch kaum, er hört lieber Kiss und so ^^ Dann noch 2 Leute Rock, dann n par Leute garnichts auser Schlager oder Volksmusik Oo (in dem alter) der Rest Hip-Hop



hab 2 leute in der klasse und ca noch 3 weitere auf der schule die metal hören und noch 2 andere (sind 2 türken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) durch die bin ich erst auf harten metal gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tzz von 2 türken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> öööh laut dsf werbung kommt um 22 uhr heute smackdown olololololol



oh...stimmt <.< muss mich wohl verguckt haben :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qek_ZcMEu4


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh...stimmt <.< muss mich wohl verguckt haben :<


im video text steht aber auch drin dass was anderes kommt....



aha 22:05 smackdown


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab 2 leute in der klasse und ca noch 3 weitere auf der schule die metal hören und noch 2 andere (sind 2 türken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nagut in meiner Schule gibts auch noch 10 weitere, einer sieht fast genau so aus wie ich und hört nur Amon Amarth und In Extremo -.- das stresst alle sagen immer, das bin ich in 2 Jahren -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qek_ZcMEu4



:<


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qek_ZcMEu4


OMG wie scheisse xD wie kann man zu Gabber tanzen -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> im video text steht aber auch drin dass was anderes kommt....
> 
> aha 22:05 smackdown



immer dieser verwirrende videotext <.<


Nawato schrieb:


> Nagut in meiner Schule gibts auch noch 10 weitere, einer sieht fast genau so aus wie ich und hört nur Amon Amarth und In Extremo -.- das stresst alle sagen immer, das bin ich in 2 Jahren -.-



xD siehste dann in 2 jahren wie ein wikinger aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> immer dieser verwirrende videotext <.<
> 
> 
> xD siehste dann in 2 jahren wie ein wikinger aus?
> ...


Nein Gleiche Gesichtsform, Haarfarbe, Haarlänge usw -.- ach ja trve Metal sucks!


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

smackdoooooown!!!!


WTF neues video und mukke schonwieder O_o


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Nein Gleiche Gesichtsform, Haarfarbe, Haarlänge usw -.- ach ja trve Metal sucks!


Vielleicht ist er ja dein Bruder.

Achja wie findet ihr mein neuer Avatar? (Achtung: Ich hab nur die Schrift geändert. Der Rest wurde vollständig von Kangrim gemacht.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Nein Gleiche Gesichtsform, Haarfarbe, Haarlänge usw -.- ach ja trve Metal sucks!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin vor 1 jahr mit dem ferienlager nach hamburg gefahren und da sind wa zum hafen...so wir gehn da über den hafen und auf einmal kommt mir da ein junge entgegen der genauso aussah wie ich O_o gleiche haarfarbe gleiche haarlänge genauso groß auch etwas kräftiger gebaut *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 usw....ich guck den nur so an:öhhh  und der starrt voll zurück xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> smackdoooooown!!!!



wuhuuuuu 


Skatero schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er ja dein Bruder.
> 
> Achja wie findet ihr mein neuer Avatar? (Achtung: Ich hab nur die Schrift geändert. Der Rest wurde vollständig von Kangrim gemacht.)
> 
> ...



ich seh immernoch den alten :x


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD Ach hab ich gesagt trve Metal sucks! neee Viking Metal sucks ^^


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wuhuuuuu
> 
> 
> ich seh immernoch den alten :x


Dann klick ctrl + F5


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> xD Ach hab ich gesagt trve Metal sucks! neee Viking Metal sucks ^^



O_o was hqast du bitte gegen ensiferum,equilibrium etc...? das is doch geil :<


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wahrscheinlich hattest du etwas getrunken und da war ein Spiegel.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann klick ctrl + F5



aaaaahh....mhh joa skaterolololo halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Nix ^^ ich wollt nur was gegen dich sagen ;D Ach Skatero, kannste das auch in der alten schrift schreiben also in der Blacky schrift die da drauf war ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hattest du etwas getrunken und da war ein Spiegel.



mhh das war mitten auf der straße und ich war nüchtern...also eher nein <.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Nix ^^ ich wollt nur was gegen dich sagen ;D Ach Skatero, kannste das auch in der alten schrift schreiben also in der Blacky schrift die da drauf war ?


Wenn du mir sagst welche Schrift das ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh das war mitten auf der straße und ich war nüchtern...also eher nein <.<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wasser spiegelung?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Nix ^^ ich wollt nur was gegen dich sagen ;D



boah du böser grrrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn du mir sagst welche Schrift das ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm irgendwas Satanistisches oder? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wasser spiegelung?



wäre möglich....*grübel* aber nein !


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

YEAH endlich kommt in meiner Playlist Dance of Death ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> YEAH endlich kommt in meiner Playlist Dance of Death ^^



hrhrr bei mir is gleich run to the hills 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hm irgendwas Satanistisches oder? ^^


Kennst du eine gute Schrift?


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hrhrr bei mir is gleich run to the hills
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auch geil ^^ davon liebe ich den Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danach kommt bei mir Powerslave ^^


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Hm es gibt seiten mir Schriftarten musste mal gucken da gibts manchmal richtig geile! weisste wie man neue Schriftarten einfügt in Windoof? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Auch geil ^^ davon liebe ich den Anfang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



fear of the dark > run to the hills > number of the beast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> fear of the dark > run to the hills > number of the beast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nope ^^ Dance of Death > Paschendale = Fear of the Dark > Powerslave = Face in the Sand > Hallowed be thy Name > usw ^^ da könnt ich noch Stunden schreiben ^^

Naja dazwischen sind auch noch viele Lieder.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Nope ^^ Dance of Death > Paschendale = Fear of the Dark > Powerslave = Face in the Sand > Hallowed be thy Name > usw ^^ da könnt ich noch Stunden schreiben ^^



hach iron maiden <3


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Abend.


Nawato schrieb:


> Hm es gibt seiten mir Schriftarten musste mal gucken da gibts manchmal richtig geile! weisste wie man neue Schriftarten einfügt in Windoof? ^^


Windows>Fonts


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

fatal 4 way match at bragging rights....hmm ich weiß schon wies abläfut undertaker pwnt rey punk looset gegen batze......batze versucht den spear gegen undertaker undertaker setzt doublechockeslam gegen rey und batze an und punk gibt dem deadman nen GTS?1? oder batze gibt deadman die batze bomb.....
oder der deadman wint...aber ey nicht wobei ich mir auch eher denke dass batze und rey sich den unified tag team titel holen und dann Y2J gegen edge fehdet


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> fatal 4 way match at bragging rights....hmm ich weiß schon wies abläfut undertaker pwnt rey punk looset gegen batze......batze versucht den spear gegen undertaker undertaker setzt doublechockeslam gegen rey und batze an und punk gibt dem deadman nen GTS?1? oder batze gibt deadman die batze bomb.....
> oder der deadman wint...aber ey nicht wobei ich mir auch eher denke dass batze und rey sich den unified tag team titel holen und dann Y2J gegen edge fehdet


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=127168


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> fatal 4 way match at bragging rights....hmm ich weiß schon wies abläfut undertaker pwnt rey punk looset gegen batze......batze versucht den spear gegen undertaker undertaker setzt doublechockeslam gegen rey und batze an und punk gibt dem deadman nen GTS?1? oder batze gibt deadman die batze bomb.....
> oder der deadman wint...aber ey nicht wobei ich mir auch eher denke dass batze und rey sich den unified tag team titel holen und dann Y2J gegen edge fehdet



NEEEEEEERD!!!111


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Abend.
> 
> Windows>Fonts


Ja ich weiss ^^ Wollt nur wissen ob er das weiss ^^

@Lachmann /sign  neben Judas Priest meine Lieblings New Wave of Brithis Heavy Metal Band


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hach iron maiden <3


Naja, ist Geschmackssache :>


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=127168


ne da gehört dass immo net rein^^

und lachmann sei ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Nagut eigendlich noch Meilenweit vor allen anderen Bands meine Lieblings Band ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss ^^ Wollt nur wissen ob er das weiss ^^
> 
> @Lachmann /sign  neben Judas Priest meine Lieblings New Wave of Brithis Heavy Metal Band



ich bin 20 jahre zu spät geboren :< damals gabs die geilsten metal bands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin 20 jahre zu spät geboren :< damals gabs die geilsten metal bands
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gogo steck mich mit metal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin 20 jahre zu spät geboren :< damals gabs die geilsten metal bands
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jop ^^ Aber ohne In Flames könnt ich z.B. auch nichtmehr leben ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=127168



In meinem Thread ist 100% Qualität!!!!1111


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Naja, ist Geschmackssache :>


pfff iron maiden > all


Nawato schrieb:


> Nagut eigendlich noch Meilenweit vor allen anderen Bands meine Lieblings Band ^^



amon amarth/rob zombie>gama bomb>ensiferum>cannibal corpse>iron maiden>the black dahlia murder 
so siehts zurzeit aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> In einem Thread ist 100% Qualität!!!!1111


Meinste nicht eher 0,1% ?


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Jop ^^ Aber ohne In Flames könnt ich z.B. auch nichtmehr leben ^^


Also, instrumental sind die schon richtig nice, aber die Stimme vom Sänger...


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

unfresh lachmann steck mich mit metal an ;D


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir ganz unten:
Iron Maiden, Rob Zombie und der ganze Death Metal scheiße da. Alle Leider sind gleich. Die schreien einfach sinnlos ins Mikro rein...


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> gogo steck mich mit metal an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



damals gabs echt das beste.... anthrax,judas priest,iron maiden,slayer,black sabbath usw...


Nawato schrieb:


> Jop ^^ Aber ohne In Flames könnt ich z.B. auch nichtmehr leben ^^



ich brauch auch mein amon amarth <3 xD


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bei mir ganz unten:
> Iron Maiden, Rob Zombie und der ganze Death Metal scheiße da. Alle Leider sind gleich. Die schreien einfach sinnlos ins Mikro rein...


Äh?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bei mir ganz unten:
> Iron Maiden, Rob Zombie und der ganze Death Metal scheiße da. Alle Leider sind gleich. Die schreien einfach sinnlos ins Mikro rein...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau so blöder death metal wie rob zombie und iron maiden  da fehlt aber noch tokio hotel und linkin park 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Bei dir bei mir ist es Iron Maiden/In Flames> Disturbed > Judas Priest > Dope = Slipknot = SoAD = Trivium = KoRn = Amon Amarth> BfMV > Blind Guardian


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Und wie findet ihr so die -core Sachen?

vllt. mal nebenbei Werbung: www.myspace.com/coarserye :>


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bei mir ganz unten:
> Iron Maiden, Rob Zombie und der ganze Death Metal scheiße da. Alle Leider sind gleich. Die schreien einfach sinnlos ins Mikro rein...


Iron Maiden DEATH METAL !!!!!! Oo MAUL !!!!!!!!!!!! Nochmal MAUL !!!!!!! Iron Maiden und Death Metal !!!!!! OMFG !!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die brauch ich net mehr zu erwähnen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Und wie findet ihr so die -core Sachen?



heaven shall burn is ganz okay aber sonst mag ich das core zeugs nich :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die brauch ich net mehr zu erwähnen.



genau <:


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie hieß nochmal die abkürzung? Ahja:
F............ u.......


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Und wie findet ihr so die -core Sachen?
> 
> vllt. mal nebenbei Werbung: www.myspace.com/coarserye :>


Ich hör nur Metalcore der Growlcore oder so neeee ^^ Metalcore ist noch leicht an Melo Death angelehnt also geht es. Das ist echt ne gute Kellerband.


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Hör dir das mal an


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie hieß nochmal die abkürzung? Ahja:
> F............ u.......



Uhh. Da mag wohl jmd. Linkin Park.
Linkin Park und Razyl sitzen auf dem Baum...


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie hieß nochmal die abkürzung? Ahja:
> F............ u.......



aber linkin park is doch auch so fieser brutal death metal :<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

Linkin Park is Mainstream gesöcks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Hör dir das mal an


Also ich find http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxgQO_STJhg und http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO9kGDNyQkw besser


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Hör dir das mal an



von denen hat mirn freund letztens erzählt....mhh jo ganz nett


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DAS ist ein gescheites Lied.


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Das ist echt ne gute Kellerband.


Dankö.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Dankö.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deine ? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Also ich find http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxgQO_STJhg und http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO9kGDNyQkw besser



bfmv is so ne sache...weaking the demon und scream aim fire ist ganz nett aber sonst mag ich die nicht so....


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Uhh. Da mag wohl jmd. Linkin Park.
> Linkin Park und Razyl sitzen auf dem Baum...


Ich hoffe dich erschlägt ein Baum...



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Linkin Park is Mainstream gesöcks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und? Was dagegen? Ist doch nun mal scheiß egal.. Mainstream da und Mainstream dort... Jeder hat seine eigenen Musikvorlieben und da sollte man nicht, bzw eigentlich nie, dagegen flamen oder was anderes...


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Deine ? ^^


Ich bin zumindest Mitglied. :>


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bfmv is so ne sache...weaking the demon und scream aim fire ist ganz nett aber sonst mag ich die nicht so....


^^ ich find nur das Album Scream Aim Fire gut ^^


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Linkin Park is Mainstream gesöcks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weisst du warum LP Mainstream ist? Weil sie gut sind.
Also wieso sollte man Mainstream nicht mögen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und? Was dagegen? Ist doch nun mal scheiß egal.. Mainstream da und Mainstream dort... Jeder hat seine eigenen Musikvorlieben und da sollte man nicht, bzw eigentlich nie, dagegen flamen oder was anderes...



das damalige linkin park war besser :<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dich erschlägt ein Baum...
> 
> 
> Und? Was dagegen? Ist doch nun mal scheiß egal.. Mainstream da und Mainstream dort... Jeder hat seine eigenen Musikvorlieben und da sollte man nicht, bzw eigentlich nie, dagegen flamen oder was anderes...



war ja nur ein witz^^
meinem kumpel geh ich damit auch immer aufen sack


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich bin zumindest Mitglied. :>


Habt aber echt für ne Kellerband n guten Sänger^^ hört sich wirklich nicht schlecht an eigendlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weisst du warum LP Mainstream ist? Weil sie gut sind.
> Also wieso sollte man Mainstream nicht mögen?



naja Mainstream = gut find ich jetz ein bisschen gewagt^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

LP ist einfach nur LAHM. Die Lieder sind alle gleich gesungen. Diese schwule Stimme. Der muss mal in den Stimmbruch kommen der Sänger >.>


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Also die neueren Lieder hauen nichtmehr so geil rein bei LP früher war das mal meine Lieblingsband aber seit ich das letze Album gehört hab mag ich die nichtmehr so doll.


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Habt aber echt für ne Kellerband n guten Sänger^^ hört sich wirklich nicht schlecht an eigendlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hehe, und bald gehts endlich wieder mitm Proben weiter. Hatten 1 Monat Pause :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

AFK, gescheite Lieder in Sig machen, damit aus euch was wird >.<


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Hehe, und bald gehts endlich wieder mitm Proben weiter. Hatten 1 Monat Pause :/


^^ Mehr Lieder wären ganz nice die drei sind zu kurtz zusammen, könntet mich dann vllt sogar als Fan gewinnen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

wisst ihr was mich aufregt?
wenn ich z.b. bei schülervz auf ne seite von nem mädchen/jungen gehe und die dann lüülü lübt ihräin fründ üba alles oder fresh styla of thä geto heißen und dann bei lieblingsmusik stehen haben:lady gaga,justin bieber,sido,bushido,miley cyrus...usw und dann *slipknot,linkin park und billy talent* 

das zerstört den ruf von guten bands :<


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das damalige linkin park war besser :<





Nawato schrieb:


> Also die neueren Lieder hauen nichtmehr so geil rein bei LP früher war das mal meine Lieblingsband aber seit ich das letze Album gehört hab mag ich die nichtmehr so doll.


Wieso war es besser? Nur weil sie Ihren Stil etwas veränderten? Na und? Sie haben sich etwas gewagt und haben damit Erfolg, was andere Bands nicht von sich behaupten können. Immer das gleiche bringt es nunmal nicht.



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> naja Mainstream = gut find ich jetz ein bisschen gewagt^^


Mainstream kommt fast überall gut an und wenn man Mainstream ist, hat man es zu etwas gebracht. Egal wie, aber Geld regiert die Welt. Da bringt es nunmal nichts, eine gute Band zu sein, die aber kaum einer hört.



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> LP ist einfach nur LAHM. Die Lieder sind alle gleich gesungen. Diese schwule Stimme. Der muss mal in den Stimmbruch kommen der Sänger >.>


Wahnsinn, nun werden schon recht normale Stimmen als schwul abgetan. *kopf---------------->tisch*


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> AFK, gescheite Lieder in Sig machen, damit aus euch was wird >.<



ahja genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wisst ihr was mich aufregt?
> wenn ich z.b. bei schülervz auf ne seite von nem mädchen/jungen gehe und die dann lüülü lübt ihräin fründ üba alles oder fresh styla of thä geto heißen und dann bei lieblingsmusik stehen haben:lady gaga,justin bieber,sido,bushido,miley cyrus...usw und dann *slipknot,linkin park und billy talent*
> 
> das zerstört den ruf von guten bands :<


MILEYYY FTW!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wisst ihr was mich aufregt?
> wenn ich z.b. bei schülervz auf ne seite von nem mädchen/jungen gehe und die dann lüülü lübt ihräin fründ üba alles oder fresh styla of thä geto heißen und dann bei lieblingsmusik stehen haben:lady gaga,justin bieber,sido,bushido,miley cyrus...usw und dann *slipknot,linkin park und billy talent*
> 
> das zerstört den ruf von guten bands :<



justin bieber als musik anzuführen ist ein verbrechen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso war es besser? Nur weil sie Ihren Stil etwas veränderten? Na und? Sie haben sich etwas gewagt und haben damit Erfolg, was andere Bands nicht von sich behaupten können. Immer das gleiche bringt es nunmal nicht.



naja sie haben ihren stil (meiner meinung nach) zum schlechteren verändert....bleed it out und given up waren ja noch ganz gut aber diese ruhigeren lieder....nein danke :<


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso war es besser? Nur weil sie Ihren Stil etwas veränderten? Na und? Sie haben sich etwas gewagt und haben damit Erfolg, was andere Bands nicht von sich behaupten können. Immer das gleiche bringt es nunmal nicht.
> 
> 
> Mainstream kommt fast überall gut an und wenn man Mainstream ist, hat man es zu etwas gebracht. Egal wie, aber Geld regiert die Welt. Da bringt es nunmal nichts, eine gute Band zu sein, die aber kaum einer hört.
> ...


Ja wirklich schlecht sind sie ja auch nicht aber mir sind sie zu soft geworden ^^ naja What I ve done und noch ein anderes fand ich ja noch geil aber der rest war dann net mehr mein ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und seit wann soll die Stimme von Chester schwul sein ????


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> MILEYYY FTW!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö.



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> justin bieber als musik anzuführen ist ein verbrechen...



tja....


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Welche Band ich auch noch Richtung -core (?) gut finde, kenn mich da mit den Bezeichnungen net so gut aus^^, ist

Die Kombination mit dem Epischen find ich einfach genial und es macht auch richtig Spaß, das zu spielen.


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> justin bieber als musik anzuführen ist ein verbrechen...


wenn ich gezwungen wäre jo bros oder justin biber zu hören würd ich mir lieber jo bros anhören - dannach käme dennoch der suicid


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wenn ich gezwungen wäre jo bros oder justin biber zu hören würd ich mir lieber jo bros anhören - dannach käme dennoch der suicid



Die sind so schlecht, dass ich die Bands net mal kenn.


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ^^ Mehr Lieder wären ganz nice die drei sind zu kurtz zusammen, könntet mich dann vllt sogar als Fan gewinnen xD


Ja, das kostet halt leider auch ne Menge Geld. Wir hatten das Glück die 3 Songs umsonst aufnehmen zu konnen.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja sie haben ihren stil (meiner meinung nach) zum schlechteren verändert....bleed it out und given up waren ja noch ganz gut aber diese ruhigeren lieder....nein danke :<


Ich finde ihn sogar gleich gut. Balladen, wie sie in MtM vorkommen, passen  und sind sogar textlich toll.




Nawato schrieb:


> Ja wirklich schlecht sind sie ja auch nicht aber mir sind sie zu soft geworden ^^ naja What I ve done und noch ein anderes fand ich ja noch geil aber der rest war dann net mehr mein ding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, zumindest meint Alko, dass die Stimme von Chester "schwul" ist...


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die sind so schlecht, dass ich die Bands net mal kenn.


Ah die haben meinen Vornamen vergewaltigt Oo 
@ Olaf hört sich ja garnicht schlecht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Welche Band ich auch noch Richtung -core (?) gut finde, kenn mich da mit den Bezeichnungen net so gut aus^^, ist
> 
> Die Kombination mit dem Epischen find ich einfach genial und es macht auch richtig Spaß, das zu spielen.


jap ganz nett 



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die sind so schlecht, dass ich die Bands net mal kenn.



du glücklicher =/


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

justin bieber ist 11?? kp
die musik ist zum kotzen und nichtmal von ihm
same shit mit den texten
einzige zielgruppe sind pubertierende mädchen von 11-14


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> justin bieber ist 11?? kp
> die musik ist zum kotzen und nichtmal von ihm
> same shit mit den texten
> einzige zielgruppe sind pubertierende mädchen von 11-14



für mehr werden diese 0815 gruppen/"sänger" auch nicht gemacht <_<


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ja, das kostet halt leider auch ne Menge Geld. Wir hatten das Glück die 3 Songs umsonst aufnehmen zu konnen.


Naja wenn ihr was neues habt, kannste mir ja mal ne PM schicken ok?


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ... *slipknot,linkin park und billy talent*
> das zerstört den ruf von guten bands :<


Naja, ich find Slipknot auch nicht mehr so toll. Die alten Alben fand ich genial. So Songs wie Metabolic, Wait & Bleed, Sic, Before I Forget oder die ganz alten Sachen mit nem anderem Sänger.


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Naja wenn ihr was neues habt, kannste mir ja mal ne PM schicken ok?


Jo.^^


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Naja, ich find Slipknot auch nicht mehr so toll. Die alten Alben fand ich genial. So Songs wie Metabolic, Wait & Bleed, Sic, Before I Forget oder die ganz alten Sachen mit nem anderem Sänger.


Also Slipknot find ich auch All Hope is Gone geil, keine Ahnun ich mag die Lieder da drin


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Naja, ich find Slipknot auch nicht mehr so toll. Die alten Alben fand ich genial. So Songs wie Metabolic, Wait & Bleed, Sic, Before I Forget oder die ganz alten Sachen mit nem anderem Sänger.



ehmmm....das is immernoch der gleiche sänger der singt nur anders  O_o und stimmt vom neuen album sind auch nurnoch vendetta,all hope is gone und sulfur gut...der rest ist zu low...leider :< aber naja der rest ist ja noch geil
muss mir ma vol3 runterladen... achja die wollen als nächstes snuff veröffentlichen -.- das beschissenste lied vom neuen album


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ehmmm....das is immernoch der gleiche sänger der singt nur anders  O_o und stimmt vom neuen album sind auch nurnoch vendetta,all hope is gone und sulfur gut...der rest ist zu low...leider :< aber naja der rest ist ja noch geil



Ich könnte die ganzen Death Metal Sachen gar net unterscheiden. Alles gleich!


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ehmmm....das is immernoch der gleiche sänger der singt nur anders  O_o und stimmt vom neuen album sind auch nurnoch vendetta,all hope is gone und sulfur gut...der rest ist zu low...leider :< aber naja der rest ist ja noch geil


Ich fand da noch so n Lied mit nem Depri Sound richtig geil ^^


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

MAAAAAAANNN das ist auch kein Death Metal !!!! Hör die Slayer - Raining Blood an das ist Death Metal


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Also Slipknot find ich auch All Hope is Gone geil, keine Ahnun ich mag die Lieder da drin


Wollte se zwar immer live sehen, aber mit dem neuem Album ist die Lust verfllogen. Aber bei Stone Sour waren Corey und James genial. Hab sogar ein Plek gefangen. :>

Edit. auch wenn es in Richtung "Hardrock" oder so ähnlich geht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich könnte die ganzen Death Metal Sachen gar net unterscheiden. Alles gleich!


echt ma dieses blöde death metal zeuchs ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Nawato schrieb:


> Ich fand da noch so n Lied mit nem Depri Sound richtig geil ^^



snuff?til we die? vermillion part 2?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Wollte se zwar immer live sehen, aber mit dem neuem Album ist die Lust verfllogen. Aber bei Stone Sour waren Corey und James genial. Hab sogar ein Plek gefangen. :>



slipknot fans=maggots stone sour fans=faggots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> echt ma dieses blöde death metal zeuchs .....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ne was mit G ^^ Aber Til we die war au nich schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach keine Ahnung ich mag das Album, das hat so n geilen Depri Sound genau wie das davor ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ne was mit G ^^ Aber Til we die war au nich schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gemetria?gehenna?


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gemetria?gehenna?


Gehenna ^^ The Killing Name  war nicht gans so depri ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Gehenna ^^ The Killing Name  war nicht gans so depri ^^



mhh jo :x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

der einzige song von slipknot der mir jemals zugesagt hat ist before I forget


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Ist der Avatar so besser?


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> der einzige song von slipknot der mir jemals zugesagt hat ist before I forget


^^ der ist auch geil


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> slipknot fans=maggots stone sour fans=faggots
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach was :>


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Joop Skatero ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> der einzige song von slipknot der mir jemals zugesagt hat ist before I forget



versuch mal three nil,people=shit,duality,vendetta,all hope is gone,wait and bleed,the shape,spit it out,left behind oder scream :x die sind auch noch geil


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Lachmann spielt Volleyball mit kleinen Mädchen!


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

I pusch my fingers in too my EYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEES ^^


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Kennst Confessions? Das Solo ist ziemlich genial.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ist der Avatar so besser?


jap



Ol@f schrieb:


> Ach was :>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> versuch mal three nil,people=shit,duality,vendetta,all hope is gone,wait and bleed,the shape,spit it out,left behind oder scream :x die sind auch noch geil



Ich kann Death Metaler auch nach dem Alter ihrer Mutter unterscheiden...


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann spielt Volleyball mit kleinen Mädchen!



na und? 


Ol@f schrieb:


> Kennst Confessions? Das Solo ist ziemlich genial.



nö kenn ich nich :x


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann spielt Volleyball mit kleinen Mädchen!


Der macht noch ganz andere Dinge mit kleinen Mädchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich kann Death Metaler auch nach dem Alter ihrer Mutter unterscheiden...



aha aha aha


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich kann Death Metaler auch nach dem Alter ihrer Mutter unterscheiden...


Hey Disturbed die Lieder sind nicht die besten da gibts geiler von denen ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann spielt Volleyball mit kleinen Mädchen!



Hör auf dir japanische Pr0ns anzusehen...


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Ab 2.30 etwa.
Ist noch mit teils anderer Besetzung und hatten auch teils nen anderen Stil.


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

ja macht er zb kekse backen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der macht noch ganz andere Dinge mit kleinen Mädchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja eis essen,barbie puppen spielen und so ... :-$


Nawato schrieb:


> Hey Disturbed die Lieder sind nicht die besten da gibts geiler von denen ^^



inside the fire
10000 fists 
stircken


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

das beste lied von disturbed ist enemy^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hey Disturbed die Lieder sind nicht die besten da gibts geiler von denen ^^



Welche? Decadence oder Sacred Lie. Alles, außer die Lieder aus Believe, die sind kacke...


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alko du musst Down with the Sikness reinmachen oder Meaning of Life


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der macht noch ganz andere Dinge mit kleinen Mädchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_wiso bekommme ich gerade das Bild nicht mehr aus dem Kopf :/_


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Besser das Ganze Album the Sikness ^^ ist das geilste von denen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> das beste lied von disturbed ist enemy^^


Ich mags net.


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

Fire Burns dass mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zählt dass zu metal ????


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

The Game / Voices / Droppin Plates ^^ auch geil ach Disturbed ist geil


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

\m/


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Das Violence Fetish rockt auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _wiso bekommme ich gerade das Bild nicht mehr aus dem Kopf :/_



ich mach doch nix =/


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

BÄÄÄÄÄÄH MTH SUCKS!!!!!! DAS IST SO RICHTIG KAGGGE BÄÄÄÄÄÄH !!!!


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _wiso bekommme ich gerade das Bild nicht mehr aus dem Kopf :/_


Was denn für ein Bild?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

die geilsten gitarren solos gibts bei amon amarth,the black dahlia murder,iron maiden,van halen und so....achja und jimi henderix :x


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Und dann noch das richtig schlechte Whats up People nemen nenenenene....


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die geilsten gitarren solos gibts bei amon amarth,the black dahlia murder,iron maiden,van halen und so....achja und jimi henderix :x


Gittare ist Jimi der größte ^^ da kommt keiner ran


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

kennen ein paar von euch dope?
so Die MF oder You spin me round?
You spin me round
Die MF


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

Fire burns

ZÄHLT DASS ZU METAL?!?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die geilsten gitarren solos gibts bei amon amarth,the black dahlia murder,iron maiden,van halen und so....achja und jimi henderix :x



Da guck ich mir lieber die Church an, als amon amarth. Bäh scheiß death metal!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Gittare ist Jimi der größte ^^ da kommt keiner ran



der typ ist schon legendär O_o


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

btw MTH is goil!


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> BÄÄÄÄÄÄH MTH SUCKS!!!!!! DAS IST SO RICHTIG KAGGGE BÄÄÄÄÄÄH !!!!


Nö du hast keine Ahnung!


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> kennen ein paar von euch dope?
> so Die MF oder You spin me round?
> You spin me round
> Die MF


Jop Dope ist auch geil ^^ Aber Take your best shot ist geiler als Die MF Die und Thanks for Nothing auch


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Fire burns
> 
> ZÄHLT DASS ZU METAL?!?


mhh weiß nich ^.^



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Da guck ich mir lieber die Church an, als amon amarth. Bäh scheiß death metal!!!



*hust* melodic death metal mit nem viking theme! bitte nicht so verallgemeinern


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die geilsten gitarren solos gibts bei amon amarth,the black dahlia murder,iron maiden,van halen und so....achja und jimi henderix :x


Wenn du grad Jimi Hendrix anführst, hör dir mal Stevie Ray Vaughan an. Einfach nur ein Gitarrengott.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Fire burns
> 
> ZÄHLT DASS ZU METAL?!?


Naja, es geht^^


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

KoRn FTW, sorry ich hab ne Abneigung gegen MTH xD Ich kann die einfach seit Death Note nichtmehr leiden.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh weiß nich ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> *hust* melodic death metal mit nem viking theme! bitte nicht so verallgemeinern


Du hast die Black Metal note vergessen wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

zu oft das opening angesehn oder was^^?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Wenn du grad Jimi Hendrix anführst, hör dir mal Stevie Ray Vaughan an. Einfach nur ein Gitarrengott.



nicht schlecht herr specht O_o


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> kennen ein paar von euch dope?
> so Die MF oder You spin me round?
> You spin me round
> Die MF


Dope \m/


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Du hast die Black Metal note vergessen wie ich finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhh naja...eher nicht :x


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> zu oft das opening angesehn oder was^^?


JA bin ich eigendlich der einzig der bei Lights tot lacht?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> JA bin ich eigendlich der einzig der bei Lights tot lacht?



wieso?


btw death note war geil


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dope \m/


^^ Dope rockt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach ja und Die MF Die immer schön bei Shootern anmachen ! Yeah die besten Lieder aneinander gehängt!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> JA bin ich eigendlich der einzig der bei Lights tot lacht?



du hast mich gespoilert du penner !!! >.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Können wir auch mal über was anderes als Death Metal reden?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> du hast mich gespoilert du penner !!! >.<



war doch klar das der stirbt O_o


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> du hast mich gespoilert du penner !!! >.<


SORRRYYYYY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tut mir leid, dachte du hast es schon durch.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> war doch klar das der stirbt O_o



ja i-wie schon aber bei death note hätte ich auch noch erwartet das L abnippelt


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Können wir auch mal über was anderes als Death Metal reden?


Okay. Black Metal


Wie findet ihr Dimmu Borgir?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Können wir auch mal über was anderes als Death Metal reden?





die stelle von apocalyptica ist soooooooooooo geil <3 so bei 2:30 geht das solo los und dann apocalyptica .... gänshaut pur


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ja i-wie schon aber bei death note hätte ich auch noch erwartet das L abnippelt


L verreckt doch


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nicht schlecht herr specht O_o


Wenn ich den höre, muss ich immer meine Gitarre packen und zocken. Bin ma afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay. Black Metal
> 
> Wie findet ihr Dimmu Borgir?


Kann ich mich ja zwischen Krebs und Aids entscheiden ne...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> SORRRYYYYY
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bin grade mal bei folge 21^^
stimmt es eig das das ende im manga anders ist?


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> L verreckt doch


Er hat doch gesagt, er hat das Anime noch nicht fertig geschaut. >.<


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die stelle von apocalyptica ist soooooooooooo geil <3 so bei 2:30 geht das solo los und dann apocalyptica .... gänshaut pur


Geiles Lied ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay. Black Metal
> 
> 
> Wie findet ihr Dimmu Borgir?



weiß nich...hab ma gelesen die sollen NSBM sein :x


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Ja aber der stirbt doch schon Folge 15 oder so? Und soweit ich weiss soll das ende n bischen anders sein im Manga hab da kA.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Warum eröffnet Ihr nicht einfach einen ultimativen Metal Thread?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> L verreckt doch



willst du mir jetzt auch noch die ganze story erzählen....^^?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> bin grade mal bei folge 21^^
> stimmt es eig das das ende im manga anders ist?



jap...das ende gefällt mir auch besser


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die stelle von apocalyptica ist soooooooooooo geil <3 so bei 2:30 geht das solo los und dann apocalyptica .... gänshaut pur



Ich hör mir das Lied jetzt solange an, bis einer laut und sinnlos schreit...
Ja ähh, zwar kein schrei aber so eine eklige Stimme. Die habens net verdient ihr Geld durch Musik zu verdienen...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja aber der stirbt doch schon Folge 15 oder so?



ähm nö bis folge 21 is der lebendig wie eh und je


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> willst du mir jetzt auch noch die ganze story erzählen....^^?


Der ist doch vor folge 21 tot ? oder ? ^^ HMMMMM Kay wenn er da noch lebt dann kann ich ja garnicht weiter reden ok ok ich hör auf !


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hör mir das Lied jetzt solange an, bis einer laut und sinnlos schreit...



wird bei dem ultra geilen lied nicht passieren .... <3
A NATURAL FOCRE
NOWS NO REMORSE
AND LIVE FOR THE KILL


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr Dimmu Borgir?


Von denen find ich nur 

gut. btw Bushido hat die Melodie irgendwann mal geklaut und wurde von denen verklagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nu afk.


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> weiß nich...hab ma gelesen die sollen NSBM sein :x


Nö. Sind sie nicht.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wird bei dem ultra geilen lied nicht passieren .... <3
> A PREDATORS HEART
> NOWS NO REMORSE
> THAN IT LIVE FOR THE KILL


xDDDDD Amon freak


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Wo ist eigentlich Dini?


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

omg mir verschlägt es die sprache oO http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tSOTQPUQoU...feature=popular


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö. Sind sie nicht.



puuhhhh... gut dann hör ich mir mal was von denen an :x


Nawato schrieb:


> xDDDDD Amon freak



jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Dini?



Telefonieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Telefonieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das zieht sich bei frauen schonmal in die länge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das zieht sich bei frauen schonmal in die länge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder sie sucht ein gescheites Death Metal Lied...


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> puuhhhh... gut dann hör ich mir mal was von denen an :x
> 
> 
> jap
> ...


Amon ist auch ne geile Band ^^ aber keine Ahnung ich versteh sogar was in Twilight of the Thunder God ! OMG ich verstehe Growling YES !


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Oktober 2009)

nabend ^^

*Kaya Yanar live gucken*


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Telefonieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





DER schrieb:


> das zieht sich bei frauen schonmal in die länge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber doch keine 2 Tage? QQ



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oder sie sucht ein gescheites Death Metal Lied...


Dini mag Death Metal? oO


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

So Lachmann ^^ wir müssen für den Alki mal n par richtige Death Metal Lieder holen oder ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oder sie sucht ein gescheites Death Metal Lied...



magst du etwa keinen death metal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nawato schrieb:


> Amon ist auch ne geile Band ^^ aber keine Ahnung ich versteh sogar was in Twilight of the Thunder God ! OMG ich verstehe Growling YES !



xDDD das is ja auch noch gut zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 versuch mal was bei where is your god? zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> So Lachmann ^^ wir müssen für den Alki mal n par richtige Death Metal Lieder holen oder ?



Viel Spaß beim suchen. War schön euch gekannt zu haben...


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2009)

ok nochmal....mir verschlägt es die sprache omg.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tSOTQPUQoU...feature=popular
Anschauen und so schockiert sein wie ich (ps war in der youtube start liste daher sah ich den scheiß oO)


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber doch keine 2 Tage? QQ
> 
> 
> Dini mag Death Metal? oO


in extrem fällen schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




klar die headbangt grad voll ab zu CC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nawato schrieb:


> So Lachmann ^^ wir müssen für den Alki mal n par richtige Death Metal Lieder holen oder ?



sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Also keinen Melo Death ^^ Und dann noch etwas was nichtmal du als Wikinger aushälst ^^


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> puuhhhh... gut dann hör ich mir mal was von denen an :x


Ich würde sagen sie sind kein NSBM, sonst würde ich sie auch nicht hören, aber ein paar Leute sagen sie sind NSBM.
Ich such mal ein paar Links darüber.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> in extrem fällen schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Aber Dini doch net... die ist doch so anders :X
2. Die Vorstellung macht mir angst oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Also keinen Melo Death ^^ Und dann noch etwas was nichtmal du als Wikinger aushälst ^^



mhh...mjam... 
dying fetus?... mir will grad irwie keine gescheite death metal band einfallen :x


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen sie sind kein NSBM, sonst würde ich sie auch nicht hören, aber ein paar Leute sagen sie sind NSBM.
> Ich such mal ein paar Links darüber.



ok


Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Aber Dini doch net... die ist doch so anders :X
> 2. Die Vorstellung macht mir angst oO



1. na warum anders? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh...mjam...
> dying fetus?... mir will grad irwie keine gescheite death metal band einfallen :x


Wenn ich an Death Metal denke denk ich gerade irgendwie an Slayer und dadurch an Trash Metal xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Wenn ich an Death Metal denke denk ich gerade irgendwie an Slayer und dadurch an Trash Metal xD



GAMA BOMB!!! SONIC DEATH YOUR FACE WILL MELT
MUNCIPIAL WASTE!!!! HEADBANGER FACE RIP
ANTRHAX!!!MADHOUSE
KREATOR!!!


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

OKaaaaay ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 1. na warum anders?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Gute Frage, aber sie erscheint nicht so weiblich, als dass sie 2 Tage lang durch telefonieren würde =O
2. Ach komm, Lach doch du nichtlachender Lachmann


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> OKaaaaay ^^



thrash til death 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Gute Frage, aber sie erscheint nicht so weiblich, als dass sie 2 Tage lang durch telefonieren würde =O
> 2. Ach komm, Lach doch du nichtlachender Lachmann



1. mhh naja sowas haben frauen im blut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. ehh wie? soll ich jetzt lachen oder nicht?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esWqSqSTFa4
Ach ist das nicht ein feines Lied?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Ihr werdet langsam LANGWEILIG. Macht mal irgendwas lustigeres...


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 1. mhh naja sowas haben frauen im blut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Du analysierst Frauenblut? -.-
2. Du sollst lachen, Lachmann, man, man, man


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esWqSqSTFa4
> Ach ist das nicht ein feines Lied?



in flames is immer gut ^.^


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ihr werdet langsam LANGWEILIG. Macht mal irgendwas lustigeres...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lustig genug?



Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Du analysierst Frauenblut? -.-
> 2. Du sollst lachen, Lachmann, man, man, man



1. ja was dagegen? :-$
2. haha. gut so?


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 1. ja was dagegen? :-$
> 2. haha. gut so?


1. Ja
2. Nein, das ist lachhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Ja
> 2. Nein, das ist lachhaft
> 
> 
> ...



1. mhh kann ich nichts machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. ouuuh =/    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

WHAAAAA beim Headbangen Kopfhörer Weggefetzt xD


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> lustig genug?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der ist lustiger


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Wäh, das In Flames Lied ist sowas von scheiße...


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> WHAAAAA beim Headbangen Kopfhörer Weggefetzt xD



xDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wäh, das In Flames Lied ist sowas von scheiße...


Heeeeeey Nix gegen Trigger naja egal ist deine Meinung


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> [bild]
> 
> 
> Der ist lustiger



mhh naja...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xDDDDDDDDDDDDD



Haha, wie lustig. Alter Lachmann, dich kann man zu leicht beeindrucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Wer schläft denn hier mir Leichen ???


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Haha, wie lustig. Alter Lachmann, dich kann man zu leicht beeindrucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


über meinen clown wollte er nicht lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Wer schläft denn hier mir Leichen ???



Was soll das für ne Frage sein?


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Wer schläft denn hier mir Leichen ???


Privatsphäre


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Langsam gehe ich echt in den Razyl Thaddäustyp über...


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Langsam gehe ich echt in den Razyl Thaddäustyp über...


Ich weiss, weil du Death Metal hasst ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Haha, wie lustig. Alter Lachmann, dich kann man zu leicht beeindrucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tja bin der leicht zu beeindruckende lachmann


Jokkerino schrieb:


> über meinen clown wollte er nicht lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey...das macht mich ganz schön trve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



btw rammstein-reise reise das lied ist so geil <3 ich liebe diese harten gitarren von rammstein


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> btw rammstein-reise reise das lied ist so geil <3 ich liebe diese harten gitarren von rammstein



Rammstein haben einen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und Death Metal ist Unterschichten Musik. Keinen Deut besser wie Hip Hop.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Rammstein haben einen ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jaja diene Oma... Kay wenn du meinst, aber wenn du Iron Maiden mit Death Metal vergleichst dann ... OMG Iron Maiden und Death Metal .... OMG


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Rammstein haben einen ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



rammstein is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ehmm ja death metal mit hip-hop in eine schublade zu stecken ist ungefär so wie als würd ich sonic und ein toastbroat zu vergleichen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Jaja diene Oma... Kay wenn du meinst, aber wenn du Iron Maiden mit Death Metal vergleichst dann ... OMG Iron Maiden und Death Metal .... OMG



Iron Maiden ist auch so eine Band...
Ich werde meinen 666 Post mit einem Death Metal Flame machen. Das ownd euch dann alle.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Iron Maiden ist auch so eine Band...
> Ich werde meinen 666 Post mit einem Death Metal Flame machen. Das ownd euch dann alle.



öhmm....nö 

achja iron maiden ist NWoBHM die haben mit death metal nix zu tun


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Iron Maiden ist auch so eine Band...
> Ich werde meinen 666 Post mit einem Death Metal Flame machen. Das ownd euch dann alle.


WAS IST AN IRON MAIDEN DENN DEATH METAL ????? Eine der uhrmetal Bands zu beleidigen kommt schon dem Satanismus gleich !


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Und noch eine Frage hast du JEMALS ein Lied von Iron Maiden gehört?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> WAS IST AN IRON MAIDEN DENN DEATH METAL ????? Eine der uhrmetal Bands zu beleidigen kommt schon dem Satanismus gleich !



das is eher blasphemie gegenüber den göttern des metals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeqsR314erg
^^ ist zwar von Judas Priest aber past das Lied ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Oktober 2009)

Rammstein ist Headliner 2010 Rock am Ring


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage hast du JEMALS ein Lied von Iron Maiden gehört?



Paar Ausschnitte... Fand sie Mega Shit. Außerdem hatte mal aus meiner Schulklasse die größte +$§$%§%&%§%§$ ein Iron Maiden T Shirt an... das sagt alles!


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ok
> 2.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenwärtig lässt sich die Musik als Mixtur aus Black Metal und neoklassizistischen Einflüssen beschreiben. Die Band vollzog vom ersten bis zum letzten Album eine starke musikalische Wandlung. Waren die ersten Songs der Band noch stark von Black Metal geprägt, so nahmen mit Eintritt des neuen Keyboarders Mustis Klassik-Einflüsse zu. Des Weiteren orientiert sich Dimmu Borgir mittlerweile vor allem beim Gitarrenspiel am Metal der 80er Jahre. Zur Zeit stimmen sie ihre Gitarren um 2 Halbtöne tiefer. Die Musik wurde von Album zu Album experimenteller; statt schlichter Riffs setzt man mittlerweile auf bombastisch-orchestrale Klanglandschaften. Diese Entwicklung zeigt sich auch darin, dass das Keyboard teilweise durch echte Streicher ersetzt wurde. Für die Veröffentlichung Death Cult Armageddon verpflichtete Dimmu Borgir sogar das 46-köpfige Prague Philharmonic Orchestra. Die Musik erhält dadurch schon beinahe einen filmmusikähnlichen Charakter.





> Dimmu IS a very popular band, and they would lose many listeners if they wound up in the ever-growing band category of NSBM





> Viele der Bands, die sich früher als "evil in person" bezeichnet haben, stellten sich letztendlich als Leute heraus, die nur einem Trend folgten und sonst mit irgendwelchen Ideologien nichts zu tun hatten (Cradle of Filth, Dimmu Borgir, Desaster, ...).


Nun entscheide selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Falls sie eine NSBM-Band sind werde ich sie nicht mehr hören, aber das muss zuerst mal jemand beweisen.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Paar Ausschnitte... Fand sie Mega Shit. Außerdem hatte mal aus meiner Schulklasse die größte +$§$%§%&%§%§$ ein Iron Maiden T Shirt an... das sagt alles!


Das ist Pech für dich aber Iron Maiden mit Death Metal gleich zu setzen HALLO gehts noch !!!!! Die haben nichts in dieser Richtung, die haben 90% der Metal Bands die es gibt Geprägt mit ihren affengeilen Soli !


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Rammstein ist Headliner 2010 Rock am Ring



nett  ma gucken ob ich hingehe.... wacken wär zwar besser oder summerbreeze aber naja roa geht auch (wenn nich zuviel komerz kack und hip-hop zeugs da is)


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Paar Ausschnitte... Fand sie Mega Shit. Außerdem hatte mal aus meiner Schulklasse die größte +$§$%§%&%§%§$ ein Iron Maiden T Shirt an... das sagt alles!



unwissender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Skatero schrieb:


> Nun entscheide selbst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhh....das muß ich mir erstma durch den kopf gehen lassen ..... <.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Das ist Pech für dich aber Iron Maiden mit Death Metal gleich zu setzen HALLO gehts noch !!!!! Die haben nichts in dieser Richtung, die haben 90% der Metal Bands die es gibt Geprägt mit ihren affengeilen Soli !



Ist mir egal was für nen Stil die haben. Von mir aus einen im ar**ch.
Die können auch net mehr wie jede andere 0815 Band. Und sehr viele Leute finden Iron Maiden shit.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ist mir egal was für nen Stil die haben. Von mir aus einen im ar**ch.
> Die können auch net mehr wie jede andere 0815 Band. Und sehr viele Leute finden Iron Maiden shit.


Ja das ist egal aber setze sie NICHT mit Death Metal gleich !


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja das ist egal aber setze sie NICHT mit Death Metal gleich !



Eher Trash Metal?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ist mir egal was für nen Stil die haben. Von mir aus einen im ar**ch.
> Die können auch net mehr wie jede andere 0815 Band. Und sehr viele Leute finden Iron Maiden shit.



schon lustig was du da sagst ^.^ keiner der was von metal und instrumentalischen sachen versteht würde iron maiden als schlecht bezeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Eher Trash Metal?



NWoBHM=New Wave of British Heavy Metal


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Eher Trash Metal?


Öhm die machen den eigendlichen heavy Metal also New Wave of British Heavy Metal und hören sich jez nicht wirklich nach Trash an !


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> NWoBHM=New Wave of British Heavy Metal



ImsvSe: Ist mir sowas von Sche*ß egal.


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

\m/


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> ImsvSe: Ist mir sowas von Sche*ß egal.



du hast gefragt und da war meine antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> \m/



Der Sänger klingt irgendwie gay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> \m/


Moment also da ist das hier besser 
\m/


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Ja du findest fast jeden Sänger gay !


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> \m/



geil \m/


----------



## Ol@f (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Öhm die machen den eigendlichen heavy Metal also New Wave of British Heavy Metal und hören sich jez nicht wirklich nach *Trash* an !



Ist das jetzt Absicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der Sänger klingt irgendwie gay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der hat ne 1000 tausend mal bessere stimme als der sänger von disturbed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nicht falsch verstehen ich mag disturbed trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Absicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der hat ne 1000 tausend mal bessere stimme als der sänger von disturbed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Von mir aus kann er eine OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!111 mal bessere Stimme haben. Ich finde sie gay.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Jop Lachmann ich mag Distrubed auch aber bin trozdem deiner Meinung!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

is ein fehler den viele machen es heißt tHrash und nicht trash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich früher auch immer geschriebn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Das ist auch gut. Der Anfang ist cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

xD egal ich schreib das was schneller geht !


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann er eine OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!111 mal bessere Stimme haben. Ich finde sie gay.



du findest doch alles auser disturbed gay <.<


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Jop, hallo 90 % der Lieder von denen sind geil, nur die mit den anderen Sängern sind scheisse


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> xD egal ich schreib das was schneller geht !



^.^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du findest doch alles auser disturbed gay <.<



Nö. ich finde alle Lieder aus den Alben Belive Down with the sickness und halt die älteren scheiße. Bie den neueren mag ich einige. Aber ich mag auch einige Lieder von anderen Interpreten.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2009)

Ihr habt sie doch nimmer alle oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nö. ich finde alle Lieder aus den Alben Belive Down with the sickness und halt die älteren scheiße. Bie den neueren mag ich einige. Aber ich mag auch einige Lieder von anderen Interpreten.



gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr habt sie doch nimmer alle oO



na und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr habt sie doch nimmer alle oO



Die wollen mich hier von guter Musik abbringen. (Mit Razyl in Thaddäus sein)


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nö. ich finde alle Lieder aus den Alben Belive Down with the sickness und halt die älteren scheiße. Bie den neueren mag ich einige. Aber ich mag auch einige Lieder von anderen Interpreten.


OMG von den neuen Disturbed Liedern sind fast alle scheisse The Sikness ist das beste Album!
Und ja Razyl wir ham se nicht mehr alle!


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nö. ich finde alle Lieder aus den Alben Belive Down with the sickness und halt die älteren scheiße. Bie den neueren mag ich einige. Aber ich mag auch einige Lieder von anderen Interpreten.


Wie findest du dann eigentlich Metallica?


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Nein ich will nur nich das du Iron Maiden mit Death Metal gleichsetzt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die wollen mich hier von guter Musik abbringen. (Mit Razyl in Thaddäus sein)



sprach der der nur disturbed hört und iron maiden als death/thrash metal bezeichnet... da stimmt doch was nicht <.<


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die wollen mich hier von guter Musik abbringen. (Mit Razyl in Thaddäus sein)


Lass mich in Ruhe mit deinen scheiß Thaddäus oO



Nawato schrieb:


> OMG von den neuen Disturbed Liedern sind fast alle scheisse The Sikness ist das beste Album!
> Und ja Razyl wir ham se nicht mehr alle!


Wusste ich es doch



Skatero schrieb:


> Wie findest du dann eigentlich Metallica?


Er findet den Sänger Gay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie findest du dann eigentlich Metallica?



Hab fast noch nie Metallica gehört. Aber das, was ich geösrt hab war recht gut (nothing else matters oder so)


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sprach der der nur disturbed hört und iron maiden als death/thrash metal bezeichnet... da stimmt doch was nicht <.<


/sign


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er findet den Sänger Gay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wahrscheinlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hab fast noch nie Metallica gehört. Aber das, was ich geösrt hab war recht gut (nothing else matters oder so)


Kanns sein das du nur auf neuen Metal stehst?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Kanns sein das du nur auf neuen Metal stehst?



ne?


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja Master of Puppets Rockt von Metallica


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie findest du dann eigentlich Metallica?



früher richtig geiler thrash metal...aber sind was ruhiger geworden aber immernoch sehr geil...naja die sind ja auch schon alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hab fast noch nie Metallica gehört. Aber das, was ich geösrt hab war recht gut (nothing else matters oder so)


Dann tu es.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Wieso seh ich grad eine riesige Rakete auf die Metal-Diskussion hier zufliegen? Wieso nur...


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> früher richtig geiler thrash metal...aber sind was ruhiger geworden aber immernoch sehr geil...naja die sind ja auch schon alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ Auch Metal Gods ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Bei enter the sandman klingt die Stimme wirklich etwas gay.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Ach Razyl ich will ein Kind von dir !!!! Das soll auch in die Zukunft sehen können!

Okay ... das ist nicht normal, dafür hät dich n kumpel von mir umgebracht aber wieso findeste 90% der schen gay? xD


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ach Razyl ich will ein Kind von dir !!!! Das soll auch in die Zukunft sehen können!


Ich nehme mal an du bist männlich, ergo gibbet kein Kind von mir


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso seh ich grad eine riesige Rakete auf die Metal-Diskussion hier zufliegen? Wieso nur...


bitte w00t?



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bei enter the sandman klingt die Stimme wirklich etwas gay.



....
....
....
bei dir ist echt alles verloren =/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an du bist männlich, ergo gibbet kein Kind von mir



The pregnant man.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bei enter the sandman klingt die Stimme wirklich etwas gay.


Wie ich es mal wieder wusste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bei dir ist echt alles verloren =/


/sign


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> The pregnant man.



cool story bro


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an du bist männlich, ergo gibbet kein Kind von mir



^^ Ich brauch nur deine Samen xDDDDD Die las ich dann einer Frau geben und ziehe das Kind dann groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wozu gibts sonst kümstliche Befruchtung


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ^^ Ich brauch nur deine Samen xDDDDD Die las ich dann einer Frau geben und ziehe das Kind dann groß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



eeeeeewwwww


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ^^ Ich brauch nur deine Samen xDDDDD Die las ich dann einer Frau geben und ziehe das Kind dann groß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du willst einen Kirschbaumsamen einer Frau geben zur künstlichen Befruchtung? oha oO


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du willst einen Kirschbaumsamen einer Frau geben zur künstlichen Befruchtung? oha oO


Du bist ein Kirschbaum? 
*verwirrt sein*


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du willst einen Kirschbaumsamen einer Frau geben zur künstlichen Befruchtung? oha oO


Joa ^^ meine Freundin ist auch durch ne Pfirsichkern schwanger geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du bist ein Kirschbaum?
> *verwirrt sein*


Ja was denn sonst -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

ich brauch mal was "hartes" und schnelles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich brauch mal was "hartes" und schnelles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das klingt so zweideutig, so zweideutig


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du bist ein Kirschbaum?
> *verwirrt sein*





Nawato schrieb:


> Joa ^^ meine Freundin ist auch durch ne Pfirsichkern schwanger geworden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Razyl schrieb:


> Ja was denn sonst -.-



dudes stop it srsly


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Dann mach Blind Guardian - Banish from Sanktuary an das ist geil ^^ Da sind se noch Speed Metal finde ich!


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das klingt so zweideutig, so zweideutig






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich brauch mal was "hartes" und schnelles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dudes stop it srsly


Herr Lachmann, sehen Sie es ein. Wir sind alle Bäume, zumindest in gewisser Hinsicht.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Laut einigen Gerüchten, ist Grüne Brille dafür perfekt geeignet =)


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Herr Lachmann, sehen Sie es ein. Wir sind alle Bäume, zumindest in gewisser Hinsicht.


Wo du recht hast!


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

das lied hört sich nett an skatero


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggOG_EnreZ8
Also ich seh nur ein Pflaumbaum.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich hab schon ein Baumstamm... zu Hause in meinem Garten.

Wie findet ihr Lost Eden?


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero was ist das für ne Musikrichtung xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

nettes intro


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

all hail to rob zombie


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Ihr und euer Metal, DAS ist richtige Musik


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Dieses Lost Eden hört sich irgendwie nach Melo Death an YES xD


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Skatero was ist das für ne Musikrichtung xD


Lost Eden (Wikipedia)


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr und euer Metal, DAS ist richtige Musik






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dream theater is auch noch richtig geil 
instrumentalisch 1+ mit sternchen
und vom gesang her 2


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Yeah Melodic hat ich doch recht auch wenns Hardcore ist naja ist geil !!


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Merkt es euch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Merkt es euch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


NEIN ewige VERSKLAVUNG!


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> all hail to rob zombie



Wieso kam Alki eigentlich auf Death Metal?


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso kam Alki eigentlich auf Death Metal?


Weil wir vorher über Death Metal geredet haben!


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr und euer Metal, DAS ist richtige Musik


Das haben wir früher in der Schule gesungen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen of the class of ’97
Wear sunscreen
If I could offer you only one tip for the future, sunscreen would be
it. The long term benefits of sunscreen have been proved by
scientists whereas the rest of my advice has no basis more reliable
than my own meandering
experience…I will dispense this advice now.

Enjoy the power and beauty of your youth; oh nevermind; you will not
understand the power and beauty of your youth until they have faded.
But trust me, in 20 years you’ll look back at photos of yourself and
recall in a way you can’t grasp now how much possibility lay before
you and how fabulous you really looked….You’re not as fat as you
imagine.

Don’t worry about the future; or worry, but know that worrying is as
effective as trying to solve an algebra equation by chewing
bubblegum. The real troubles in your life are apt to be things that
never crossed your worried mind; the kind that blindside you at 4pm
on some idle Tuesday.

Do one thing everyday that scares you

Sing

Don’t be reckless with other people’s hearts, don’t put up with
people who are reckless with yours.

Floss

Don’t waste your time on jealousy; sometimes you’re ahead, sometimes
you’re behind…the race is long, and in the end, it’s only with
yourself.

Remember the compliments you receive, forget the insults; if you
succeed in doing this, tell me how.

Keep your old love letters, throw away your old bank statements.

Stretch

Don’t feel guilty if you don’t know what you want to do with your
life…the most interesting people I know didn’t know at 22 what they
wanted to do with their lives, some of the most interesting 40 year
olds I know still don’t.

Get plenty of calcium.

Be kind to your knees, you’ll miss them when they’re gone.

Maybe you’ll marry, maybe you won’t, maybe you’ll have children,maybe
you won’t, maybe you’ll divorce at 40, maybe you’ll dance the funky
chicken on your 75th wedding anniversary…what ever you do, don’t
congratulate yourself too much or berate yourself either – your
choices are half chance, so are everybody else’s. Enjoy your body,
use it every way you can…don’t be afraid of it, or what other people
think of it, it’s the greatest instrument you’ll ever
own..

Dance…even if you have nowhere to do it but in your own living room.

Read the directions, even if you don’t follow them.

Do NOT read beauty magazines, they will only make you feel ugly.

(Brother and sister together we'll make it through
Someday your spirit will take you and guide you there
I know you've been hurting, and I know I've been waiting to be there
for you. And I'll be there, just tell me now, whenever I can.
Everybody's free.)

Get to know your parents, you never know when they’ll be gone for
good.

Be nice to your siblings; they are the best link to your past and the
people most likely to stick with you in the future.

Understand that friends come and go,but for the precious few you
should hold on. Work hard to bridge the gaps in geography and
lifestyle because the older you get, the more you need the people you
knew when you were young.

Live in New York City once, but leave before it makes you hard; live
in Northern California once, but leave before it makes you soft.

Travel.

Accept certain inalienable truths, prices will rise, politicians will
philander, you too will get old, and when you do you’ll fantasize
that when you were young prices were reasonable, politicians were
noble and children respected their elders.

Respect your elders.

Don’t expect anyone else to support you. Maybe you have a trust fund,
maybe you have a wealthy spouse; but you never know when either one
might run out.

Don’t mess too much with your hair, or by the time you're 40, it will
look 85.

Be careful whose advice you buy, but, be patient with those who
supply it. Advice is a form of nostalgia, dispensing it is a way of
fishing the past from the disposal, wiping it off, painting over the
ugly parts and recycling it for more than
it’s worth.

But trust me on the sunscreen…

(Brother and sister together we'll make it through
Someday your spirit will take you and guide you there
I know you've been hurting, and I know I've been waiting to be there
for you. And I'll be there, just tell me now, whenever I can.
Everybody's free.)


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso kam Alki eigentlich auf Death Metal?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol


DER Lachmann 				 			 			       11.05.2009 			         2.470 			  171         
 			7.69% 		 			 				 					Nawato 				 			 			14.06.2008 			296 			156        
 			7.01% 		 			 				 					Alkopopsteuer 				 			 			26.08.2009 			650 			74        
 			3.33% 		 			 				 					Skatero 				 			 			12.12.2006 			4.821 			54        
 			2.43% 		 			 				 					Razyl

mwhahaha *am meisten beiträge gemacht hab*


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Weil wir vorher über Death Metal geredet haben!


Ja aber Iron Maiden und Rob Zombie hat er auch als Death Metal bezeichnet, obwohl sie es ja nicht wirklich sind oder?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Man wird hier mit den Möchtegern OMFG sind HIPH0pper scheiße ich hör Death Metal und bin was besseres Typen konfrontiert.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl hast du eigendlich mal Die Kinder Klugscheisser Bongs gegessen ? ( falls du dich aufregst .. nicht so ernst nehmen)


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Razyl hast du eigendlich mal Die Kinder Klugscheisser Bongs gegessen ? ( falls du dich aufregst .. nicht so ernst nehmen)


Nein, warum sollte ich? oO

Btw: @ Alko:
Ähem ja, ist ja schon gut...


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja aber Iron Maiden und Rob Zombie hat er auch als Death Metal bezeichnet, obwohl sie es ja nicht wirklich sind oder?



rob zombie ist grade noch so metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Man wird hier mit den Möchtegern OMFG sind HIPH0pper scheiße ich hör Death Metal und bin was besseres Typen konfrontiert.



öhmm....nö...


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Man wird hier mit den Möchtegern OMFG sind HIPH0pper scheiße ich hör Death Metal und bin was besseres Typen konfrontiert.


Und was bist du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und was bist du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



er ist disturbed hörer und dindet die stimme von den sängern aller anderer bands gay


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Man wird hier mit den Möchtegern OMFG sind HIPH0pper scheiße ich hör Death Metal und bin was besseres Typen konfrontiert.


Hey erstens was ist an Death Metal schlimm ? Zweitens sind 90% der Hopper die ich kenne scheisse ( das heißt nicht das das immer so ist ) und 3. Als du Iron Maiden und...
 Death Metal in einem Satz gesagt hast hät ich dich umbringen können xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> er ist disturbed hörer und dindet die stimme von den sängern aller anderer bands gay



Ein ganz normaler Mensch, der den Unterscheid zwischen Crap und Gutem kennt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hey erstens was ist an Death Metal schlimm ? Zweitens sind 90% der Hopper die ich kenne scheisse ( das heißt nicht das das immer so ist ) und 3. Als du Iron Maiden und Death Metal in einem Satz gesagt hast hät ich dich umbringen können xD



huih....ein klares /sign zu allen sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ein ganz normaler Mensch, der den Unterscheid zwischen Crap und Gutem kennt.


HALLO jeder Mensch hat seinen eigenen Geschmak ...

OMG für son shit meinen 300. Post


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> 3. Als du Iron Maiden und Death Metal in einem Satz gesagt hast hät ich dich umbringen können xD


Du hast es gerade auch gemacht! Ketzer!


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ein ganz normaler Mensch, der den Unterscheid zwischen Crap und Gutem kennt.



DAS glaub ich nicht :x


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast es gerade auch gemacht! Ketzer!


AHHHH STEINIGE MICH SOFORT LOOOOOOOS !!!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> AHHHH STEINIGE MICH SOFORT LOOOOOOOS !!!!!!



*stein auf nawato schmeiß*

stirb du KETZER!!!11


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> AHHHH STEINIGE MICH SOFORT LOOOOOOOS !!!!!!


*Mit Steinen werf*
Das macht Spass, das muss ich öfters machen.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

HIHI ^^ Hat garnicht weehgetan ( erstmal zum Arzt gehen und seine Wunden lecken)


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

<3 rob zombie

und NEIN rob zombie ist kein deathmetal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

I Know but He sehing so aus als ob! ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Ok: Iron Maiden ist nur eine kommerzielle Band. Pff... Abschaum...


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

OK Darf ich dich bitten mir deine Adresse zu sagen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Das ist mit Abstand das schlechteste Lied, das es gibt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok: Iron Maiden ist nur eine kommerzielle Band. Pff... Abschaum...



jap unter metal hören sehr komerziell und geil


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Das ist mit Abstand das schlechteste Lied, das es gibt.


Alko, halt einfach mal deinen Rand. Wenn es dir nicht gefällt ist ok, aber das musst du nicht zu jeden zweiten Lied sagen. Langsam wissen wir es.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> I Know but He sehing so aus als ob! ^^



der sieht eher aus wie zombie metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Das ist mit Abstand das schlechteste Lied, das es gibt.



^.^


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap unter metal hören sehr komerziell und geil


Eigendlich ist jede Band komerziell aber das ist ja auch egal... nur weil Iron Maiden eine der komerziell erfolgreichsten Bands ist ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alko, halt einfach mal deinen Rand. Wenn es dir nicht gefällt ist ok, aber das musst du nicht zu jeden zweiten Lied sagen. Langsam wissen wir es.



Ich bin Thaddäus, Thaddäus XD.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Eigendlich ist jede Band komerziell aber das ist ja auch egal... nur weil Iron Maiden eine der komerziell erfolgreichsten Bands ist ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin Thaddäus, Thaddäus XD.



kein angestellter will ein thaddäus sein


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Was ist besser? Das Original oder das Cover?

Achja J.B.O. ist hammer!

Übrigens auch kein Death Metal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin Thaddäus, Thaddäus XD.


Nein Du bist Spongebob am Gegenteiltag


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin Thaddäus, Thaddäus XD.


*seufz*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau Razyl!


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *seufz*


Razyl du mist dich damit abfinden eine Thadäus Ente zu sein


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

ohja J.B.O is geil <: 

knorkator ist auch geil


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Razyl du mist dich damit abfinden eine Thadäus Ente zu sein


Sicherlich nicht...
Ich versuche nur einige Personen irgendwie loszuwerden...


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Genau Razyl!



warst du nicht grad noch taddel?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Für was die Leute auf Youtube alles 5 Sterne geben...


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht...
> Ich versuche nur einige Personen irgendwie loszuwerden...


Gut dann bist du halt Der Forengott Razyl


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Gut dann bist du halt Der Forengott Razyl


Der Forengott ist der allseits geschätzte Zam...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Forengott ist der allseits geschätzte Zam...



Hiermit schlage ich dich zum offizielen Foren Thaddäus.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Forengott ist der allseits geschätzte Zam...


Ja du bist der Forengott der Spamer er ist der Forengott der Götter !


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Für was die Leute auf Youtube alles 5 Sterne geben...



was meinste?


Razyl schrieb:


> Der Forengott ist der allseits geschätzte Zam...



er ist forendiktator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

*mitsing: Kleine Kinder fliegen auf die Fresse...*
Eines der besten Lieder.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was meint ihr: Wie lange brauch ich noch um auf die Igno zu kommen oder bis er durchdreht und dann gebannt wird?


Ewig...
Igno mach ich hier keinen, weil es am ende sowieso sinnlos ist. Und bannen lasse ich mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was meint ihr: Wie lange brauch ich noch um auf die Igno zu kommen oder bis er durchdreht und dann gebannt wird?


Bis du TOT bist soweit kommt es nicht ^^ Ich hoffe es jedenfalls ohne das Razyl wäre das Buffed leben langweilig


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was meint ihr: Wie lange brauch ich noch um auf die Igno zu kommen oder bis er durchdreht und dann gebannt wird?


geschätzte 2 Jahre


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> *mitsing: Kleine Kinder fliegen auf die Fresse...*
> Eines der besten Lieder.



mein gott ist J.B.O geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was meint ihr: Wie lange brauch ich noch um auf die Igno zu kommen oder bis er durchdreht und dann gebannt wird?



is dir heute langweilig oder warum willste ärger machen? O_o


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Razyl
> 
> Nana, willst Du nicht mehr auf 15k Posts kommen?


Schaff ich auch so... 
Eher wird ja Alko gebannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich sag einen Satz Schlechtes über Iron Maiden und schwupp hassen mich alle in weniger als 2 Stunden.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich sag einen Satz Schlechtes über Iron Maiden und schwupp hassen mich alle in weniger als 2 Stunden.


Ja die Metal Gods wollten es nunmal so ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich sag einen Satz Schlechtes über Iron Maiden und schwupp hassen mich alle in weniger als 2 Stunden.



tja...die metal-hörer dichte ist hier halt sehr hoch und wenn da jemand iron maiden angreift...na uiuiuiiui


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich sag einen Satz Schlechtes über Iron Maiden und schwupp hassen mich alle in weniger als 2 Stunden.


Besonders "alle". Mir war es bis dato völlig egal, aber wenn du die ganze Zeit so einen scheiß bringst und zu jedem zweiten Lied irgendeinen mist schreibst, ohne ordentliche Gründe hervorzubringen, reicht es halt auch irgendwann mal.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl, sei Dir mal nicht so sicher - so wie Du Dich derzeit hier aufführst!
Auch wenn es der reinste Spam-Postcountpushthread hier ist - 
benehmen kann sich jeder dennoch!!

Hoffentlich wird der Counter hier bald abgeschafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tja...die metal-hörer dichte ist hier halt sehr hoch und wenn da jemand iron maiden angreift...na uiuiuiiui



Iron Maiden ist mir etwa so heilig wie Batteriesäure...


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich sag einen Satz Schlechtes über Iron Maiden und schwupp hassen mich alle in weniger als 2 Stunden.


Wenn du jetzt aufhörst, ist es am nächsten Tag wieder vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Razyl, sei Dir mal nicht so sicher - so wie Du Dich derzeit aufführst hier!
> Auch wenn es der reinste Spam-Postcountpushthread hier ist -
> benehmen kann sich jeder dennoch!!
> 
> ...


ah um postcounter geht es nicht...is halt lustig mit den leuten hier zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Iron Maiden ist mir etwa so heilig wie Batteriesäure...



schön für dich aber kein grund deshalb zu sagen die wären doof oder?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt aufhörst, ist es am nächsten Tag wieder vergessen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir gefällts aber so!


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt aufhörst, ist es am nächsten Tag wieder vergessen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ Jop solange du es nicht nochmal beginnst :/ das kann dann zu einigen Bans führen


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Razyl, sei Dir mal nicht so sicher - so wie Du Dich derzeit aufführst hier!
> Auch wenn es der reinste Spam-Postcountpushthread hier ist -
> benehmen kann sich jeder dennoch!!


Wie führe ich mich denn auf? Wenn jemand andauernd provoziert schreib ich halt die Bedeutung einer anderen Meinung etwas schärfer. Und bitte, tu nicht so, als wärst du der tollste Engel. Und wer zur Hölle sagt übrigens das das hier der "Spam" Thread ist? Laber halt mal nicht so einen Müll und lies dir die erste Seite durch und gut ist. Dieser Thread dient zur Kommunikation mit anderen Forenusern, die außerhalb der anderen Threads stattfindet, wo normalerweise kein OT landen sollte.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ^^ Jop solange du es nicht nochmal beginnst :/ das kann dann zu einigen Bans führen



ich mag meinen acc =/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ^^ Jop solange du es nicht nochmal beginnst :/ das kann dann zu einigen Bans führen



Hättet ihr einfach hingenommen, wo ich gesagt hab ich mag Iron maiden nicht.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hättet ihr einfach hingenommen, wo ich gesagt hab ich mag Iron maiden nicht.


Ja aber nicht mit Death Metal gleichsetzen !


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hättet ihr einfach hingenommen, wo ich gesagt hab ich mag Iron maiden nicht.


Du hast eigentlich auf fast allen Videos rumgehackt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast eigentlich auf fast allen Videos rumgehackt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhm hat er nicht auf allen ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja aber nicht mit Death Metal gleichsetzen !



Iron Maiden ist auch net viel anders wie Death metal.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Iron Maiden ist auch net viel anders wie Death metal.


ÖHM Doch !


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Öhm hat er nicht auf allen ?


Zu deinen Metal-Test: Ich hab nichts angekreuzt und dieser Test meint ich wäre Gothic-Metal xD


----------



## Grushdak (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl

Tolle Unterhaltungen hier ... tzzz
Naja, als ich neulich mal reinschaute, da war es wenigstens etwas niveauvoller ...

ps.

Rede mit mir in einem anderem Ton - verstanden?!
Ich bin nicht einer Deiner Kumpanen!

gn8


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hättet ihr einfach hingenommen, wo ich gesagt hab ich mag Iron maiden nicht.



du sagtest sie waren schlecht,die stimme vom sänger wär gay und sie wären death metal :x



Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast eigentlich auf fast allen Videos rumgehackt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jap
mein rob zombie video is da n gutes beispiel


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Öhm hat er nicht auf allen ?


Nein nicht ganz. Als ich 2 Metallicalieder gepostet habe, hat er nur bei einem gesagt, dass der Sänger gay klingt. :S


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zu deinen Metal-Test: Ich hab nichts angekreuzt und dieser Test meint ich wäre Gothic-Metal xD


Yeah ^^ xD lol


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Öhm hat er nicht auf allen ?



Wenn halt so ein Lachmann zu jedem Lied sagt: XY Lied rockt, dann kann ich ja auch mal sagen, dass die Lieder billig sind oder nicht?


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Razyl
> 
> Tolle Unterhaltungen hier ... tzzz
> 
> ...


Nur weil dir die Unterhaltungen nicht passen, sind sie keineswegs schlecht. Und ich rede mit dir sicherlich in keinem anderen Ton, schon gar nicht wenn du so kommst, als wärst du was besseres. Denn das bist du bei weiten nicht, also halt du dich selbst mal ein bisschen zurück.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Iron Maiden ist auch net viel anders wie Death metal.



lustig....



Razyl schrieb:


> Zu deinen Metal-Test: Ich hab nichts angekreuzt und dieser Test meint ich wäre Gothic-Metal xD



den hab ich gepostet :x


Grushdak schrieb:


> Razyl
> 
> Tolle Unterhaltungen hier ... tzzz
> 
> ...



lass uns doch unseren spaß O_o
nacht


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak und Razyl könnt ihr euch irgendwie nicht leiden?


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn halt so ein Lachmann zu jedem Lied sagt: XY Lied rockt, dann kann ich ja auch mal sagen, dass die Lieder billig sind oder nicht?



naja zusagen das das lied geil ist ist was anderes als zu sagen das ist kacke .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du sagtest sie waren schlecht,die stimme vom sänger wär gay und sie wären death metal :x
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du auch so ein Lied postest, wo der Rob irgendwas unverständliches Tinitus verursachendes in das Mikro Brummt...
666 Post!


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Tolle Unterhaltungen hier ... tzzz
> Naja, als ich neulich mal reinschaute, da war es wenigstens etwas niveauvoller ...
> ps
> Rede mit mir in einem anderem Ton - verstanden?!
> ...


Du musst ja nicht hier sein und dann den Thread noch als Postcounter-Thread bezeichnen.
Und Razyl hat ja auch nur gesagt, dass er die Fresse halten soll und er hatte ja auch einen Grund dafür.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Grushdak und Razyl könnt ihr euch irgendwie nicht leiden?


Naja, wenn jemand wie er so reinschneit und dann so einen Mist schreibt... Zudem auch noch eben so tut, als wäre er was besseres... Nein, ich mag Ihn nicht. Und nicht nur wegen der Sache, sondern auch wegen anderen Sachen, wo er genauso tut


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn du auch so ein Lied postest, wo der Rob irgendwas unverständliches *Tinitus verursachendes* in das Mikro Brummt...
> 666 Post!



mission completed

und man muß es halt mögen...und ich find das ist gut verständlich :x


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn du auch so ein Lied postest, wo der Rob irgendwas unverständliches Tinitus verursachendes in das Mikro Brummt...
> 666 Post!


Öhm das ist doch total verständlich was der singt, Oo was ist daran unverständlich, man versteht jedes Wort was der sagt?


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Öhm das ist doch total verständlich was der singt, Oo was ist daran unverständlich, man versteht jedes Wort was der sagt?


Wahrscheinlich hat er sich das Lied gar nicht angehört.^^


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat er sich das Lied gar nicht angehört.^^


^^ könnt auch sein


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat er sich das Lied gar nicht angehört.^^



Ja. Ich will noch meine Hör und Gehinrzellen behalten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja. Ich will noch meine Hör und Gehinrzellen behalten.



dann ist metal nichts für dich mein freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja. Ich will noch meine Hör und Gehinrzellen behalten.


Da sind doch eh nie viele gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe eine Idee.
Wir lassen das Thema jetzt einfach, bevor es noch Streit gibt.

Also *Themenwechsel*.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann ist metal nichts für dich mein freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign xD dann ist nur So was wie Mozart gut für dich! Da wird nicht gesungen !


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da sind doch eh nie viele gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das verstärkt wieder deine Thaddäus Rolle...


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

OK welches Thema nun?


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich habe eine Idee.
> Wir lassen das Thema jetzt einfach, bevor es noch Streit gibt.
> 
> Also *Themenwechsel*.


Skatero, evtl. ist es dir nicht aufgefallen, aber seit über 10 Seiten gibt es darüber Streit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und du bist wie eine Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> /sign xD dann ist nur So was wie Mozart gut für dich! Da wird nicht gesungen !



^.^


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Skatero, evtl. ist es dir nicht aufgefallen, aber seit über 10 Seiten gibt es darüber Streit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



keinen streit :x
wir führen eine rege diskussion O_o


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

So, wer jetzt noch 1 mal was böses über mich sagt grr...


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und du bist wie eine Frau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö wieso?
Es ist einfach nur langweilig und sinnlos nur Lieder zu posten und vom Anderen gesagt zu bekommen, dass es scheisse ist und das immer wieder.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ^.^


Komischer Smiley, du DiB Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

alko wie wärs hiermit?


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> keinen streit :x
> wir führen eine rege diskussion O_o


Der streit ist seit 10 Seiten vorbei, nur noch diskusion xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> /sign xD dann ist nur So was wie Mozart gut für dich! Da wird nicht gesungen !






Razyl schrieb:


> Komischer Smiley, du DiB Fan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DiB kenn ich net.... 
/start next flame...


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö wieso?
> Es ist einfach nur langweilig und sinnlos nur Lieder zu posten und vom Anderen gesagt zu bekommen, dass es scheisse ist und das immer wieder.


Ne, nicht deswegen. Nur dieser URplötzliche Themenwechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So, wer jetzt noch 1 mal was böses über mich sagt grr...


Was dann?


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> alko wie wärs hiermit?


Da sagt er doch gleich wieder gay xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Komischer Smiley, du DiB Fan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach der is doch normal der smily 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und DiB ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

DiB


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach der is doch normal der smily
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jep, die Comics sind toll.
@ Alko:
Wenn du nicht endlich aufhörst damit, dann bekommst du halt einen Report und gut ist. Es reicht langsam.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> DiB kenn ich net....
> /start next flame...



http://dib-comics.com/


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jep, die Comics sind toll.



schade das die immer unregelmäßiger kommen =/ nur weil der sack nach japan mußte -.-" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jep, die Comics sind toll.
> @ Alko:
> Wenn du nicht endlich aufhörst damit, dann bekommst du halt einen Report und gut ist. Es reicht langsam.



Was hab ich jetzt wieder gemacht?


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> schade das die immer unregelmäßiger kommen =/ nur weil der sack nach japan mußte -.-"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tjo, er will halt auch mal die Welt sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, zum glück gibt es noch die Nicht-Lustig Comics


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> DiB kenn ich net....
> /start next *flame*...






Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was hab ich jetzt wieder gemacht?


Du versuchst die ganze Zeit zu provozieren etc. Auch deine heutige Nekro-Aktion war sowas von daneben und war auch nur ein Prozess das Provozierens...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du versuchst die ganze Zeit zu provozieren etc. Auch deine heutige Nekro-Aktion war sowas von daneben und war auch nur ein Prozess das Provozierens...



Thaddälüü...


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo, er will halt auch mal die Welt sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo darf er ja auch aber is trotzdem schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jo darf er ja auch aber is trotzdem schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würd auch ma gerne so ein Tag nach Japan gehen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Thaddälüü...



O_o maladin is da ich würd wegrennen alkopop !!


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Thaddälüü...


Siehe hier...



DER schrieb:


> jo darf er ja auch aber is trotzdem schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa, dafür hat er doch nach Japan wieder genug Zeit hrhr


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Ah jetzt werden wir alle gebant oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> O_o maladin is da ich würd wegrennen alkopop !!


Maladin ist eigentlich zahm, außer bei mir QQ


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich würd auch ma gerne so ein Tag nach Japan gehen...



ja so 3 monate in japan wären schon schön...da gibts viel zu sehen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja so 3 monate in japan wären schon schön...da gibts viel zu sehen



Wirst du dann, wenn du so 1.70 groß bist bestimmt die ganze Zeit fotografiert.


----------



## Maladin (11. Oktober 2009)

Gehts noch Leute? Kommt mal runter ... 

Razyl ... pass mal bitte auch auf das du nicht das Paddel fängst ... Für Alkopopsteuer gilt selbiges.

/wink maladin


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa, dafür hat er doch nach Japan wieder genug Zeit hrhr


jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Maladin ist eigentlich zahm, außer bei mir QQ



mhhh wvllt brauchste ja den feuerorden damit dir mods bis lvl 80 bedingungslos gehorchen?


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Gehts noch Leute? Kommt mal runter ...
> 
> Razyl ... pass mal bitte auch auf das du nicht das Paddel fängst ... Für Alkopopsteuer gilt selbiges.
> 
> /wink maladin


Ich kann noch gehen, durchaus.
Und was kann ich dafür, wenn der Herr Alkopopsteuer, den gesamten Tag schon über versucht zu provozieren. Irgendwann ist die Grenze erreicht und dann reichts. Klar, es passt nicht, aber wenn jemand es übertreibt...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bis lvl 70 um genau zu sein^^.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Mala wir sind doch gerade auf dem Weg zur besserung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wirst du dann, wenn du so 1.70 groß bist bestimmt die ganze Zeit fotografiert.



ich mit meinen 1,83m wäre da wohl ein neues weltwunder Ó_ó


----------



## Ol@f (11. Oktober 2009)

Bin ma wech. cu.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich mit meinen 1,83m wäre da wohl ein neues weltwunder Ó_ó



WTF? *Nach oben schau* Wiegste auch so viel wieder Khali?


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich mit meinen 1,83m wäre da wohl ein neues weltwunder Ó_ó


Dich würden sie sofort festnehmen und einsperren...


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bis lvl 70 um genau zu sein^^.



oh sry :x vertan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nacht olaf


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Bin ma wech. cu.


Warst du eigentlich wirklich da? :X
Nacht

Edit:
Arghs, Dini wieder da *in Deckung geh*


----------



## Maladin (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Maladin ist eigentlich zahm, außer bei mir QQ



Hehe - das hat durchaus seine Gründe. Aber ich glaube du bist derzeit auf der sicheren Seite. Ich bin gerade auch zahm bei dir.

/wink maladin


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich mit meinen 1,83m wäre da wohl ein neues weltwunder Ó_ó


OMG ich bin 14 und fast so groß wie du xD


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Bin ma wech. cu.


cya

In Japan ist es sicher toll, aber gibt auch ein paar Nachteile.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> WTF? *Nach oben schau* Wiegste auch so viel wieder Khali?



maybe....maybe not 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Razyl schrieb:


> Dich würden sie sofort festnehmen und einsperren...



damnd =/


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Hehe - das hat durchaus seine Gründe. Aber ich glaube du bist derzeit auf der sicheren Seite. Ich bin gerade auch zahm bei dir.
> 
> /wink maladin


Gründe hat es dafür... 
Obwohl ich ja glaube, das du gerade extrem zahm bist... warum auch immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> OMG ich bin 14 und fast so groß wie du xD


Alter =/= Größe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> OMG ich bin 14 und fast so groß wie du xD



bin doch auch erst 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit 13 war ich 1,75m 
jetzt mit 15 1,83m damnd =/ ich wollte doch 2 m groß werden -,-


a wild dini appears


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alter =/= Größe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Trozdem ist schon komisch xD


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Trozdem ist schon komisch xD


Ich kenne Leute, die waren mit 14 schon 1,90... von daher


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> a wild dini appears


Mist habe nur noch schlechte Pokebälle.

*Pokeball nach Dini werf*


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Trozdem ist schon komisch xD



dachte ich damals auch...war größer als alle meine freunde (mit 13)
naja bin mit 15 und 1,83m immer noch größer als viele meiner freunde aber naja es wird langsamn wieder normal
war früher schon schlimm immer wenn ich zu bekannten oder so bin kamm erst mal OMFG bist du groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mist habe nur noch schlechte Pokebälle.
> 
> *Pokeball nach Dini werf*



OMFG F*CKIN STEALER!!1111 YOU CAN`T CATCH POKEMONS FROM OTHER TRAINERS OMFG WTF??


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mist habe nur noch schlechte Pokebälle.
> 
> *Pokeball nach Dini werf*


Tut das nicht weh, wenn du solche Teile jemanden an den Kopf wirfst?


----------



## Dini (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mist habe nur noch schlechte Pokebälle.
> 
> *Pokeball nach Dini werf*


*teleport* Diiiiiiiii-Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *teleport* Diiiiiiiii-Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


Sag nichts, du willst mich hauen? :X


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tut das nicht weh, wenn du solche Teile jemanden an den Kopf wirfst?


Sicher aber das sind ja "nur" Tiere xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kenne Leute, die waren mit 14 schon 1,90... von daher



einer in meinr klasse is 15 und 1,93m das is ein riese halluluja


Skatero schrieb:


> Mist habe nur noch schlechte Pokebälle.
> 
> *Pokeball nach Dini werf*



*dini entkommt*


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> a *wild* dini appears






Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> OMFG F*CKIN STEALER!!1111 YOU CAN`T CATCH POKEMONS FROM OTHER TRAINERS OMFG WTF??


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *teleport* Diiiiiiiii-Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!



lach-lach-lachi-lachmann!!111


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Oh, eine wilde Dini. Kannste aber nur mit Schummelmodul finden F*CKIN CHEATEROMFG!!!111


----------



## Dini (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sag nichts, du willst mich hauen? :X


Neeee, ich geh gleich zu Bett... langer Tag^^
Maladin hat sich doch schon gekümmert.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

naja werd ich eben vllt noch 1,85 m wie mein vater....
aber zum glück hab ich mukkis wie rambo und ein kreuz wie khali 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Neeee, ich geh gleich zu Bett... langer Tag^^
> Maladin hat sich doch schon gekümmert.


Hm, ok. Paranoia und so, weißt schon...
Gute Nacht, du ähm *nachles* wildes Dini :>


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oh, eine wilde Dini. Kannste aber nur mit Schummelmodul finden F*CKIN STEALER OMFG!!!111


DER Lachmann hat aber Dini gefunden. Ich schummel nicht.!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja werd ich eben vllt noch 1,85 m wie mein vater....
> aber zum glück hab ich mukkis wie rambo und ein kreuz wie khali
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja... Der Smiley am Schluss mindert die Glaubwürdigkeit...


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja werd ich eben vllt noch 1,85 m wie mein vater....
> aber zum glück hab ich mukkis wie rambo und ein kreuz wie khali
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*vorstellung*
Rambo VII mit Lachmann


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Neeee, ich geh gleich zu Bett... langer Tag^^
> Maladin hat sich doch schon gekümmert.



nacht dini 


Skatero schrieb:


> DER Lachmann hat aber Dini gefunden. Ich schummel nicht.!



echtmal !!! die hab ich gefunden!! 
*meisterball auf dini schmeiß*


----------



## Dini (11. Oktober 2009)

Nacht nacht *nochmal in den Fred wink*


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> echtmal !!! die hab ich gefunden!!
> *meisterball auf dini schmeiß*


Sie hat sich doch schon lange weggeportet. Du bist zu spät.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Nacht an den wer auch immer gegangen ist, les gerade diese DiB Comics xD


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nacht nacht *nochmal in den Fred wink*


Gute Nacht



Nawato schrieb:


> Nacht an den wer auch immer gegangen ist, les gerade diese DiB Comics xD


DiB ist genial.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gute Nacht
> 
> 
> DiB ist genial.


Glaube heute will keiner mehr meine Meinung hören... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nacht nacht *nochmal in den Fred wink*


Der arme Fred 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja... Der Smiley am Schluss mindert die Glaubwürdigkeit...



echt? is mir gar nicht aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Razyl schrieb:


> *vorstellung*
> Rambo VII mit Lachmann



auja das wärs 
rambo/lachmann wir haben einen auftrag für dich:
du musst in den urwald und total dumme und unvorbereitete ureinwohner mit napalm und ner mini gun ausrotten
<: das wird der hit


----------



## Maladin (11. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Neeee, ich geh gleich zu Bett



Ich geh dann auch mal.

Mala Dinnnn *zipp* 

*wegteleportier*


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Glaube heute will keiner mehr meine Meinung hören...


Vielleicht findest du es ja gut.
Um DiB zu mögen, muss man Metal nicht mögen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> DiB ist genial.



jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mebod :x


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich geh dann auch mal.
> 
> Mala Dinnnn *zipp*
> 
> *wegteleportier*


Mala Dinnnn? oO Wasn das für eine Mischung?


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich geh dann auch mal.
> 
> Mala Dinnnn *zipp*
> 
> *wegteleportier*



nacht maladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich geh dann auch mal.
> Mala Dinnnn *zipp*
> *wegteleportier*


Gute Nacht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Vielleicht findest du es ja gut.
> Um DiB zu mögen, muss man Metal nicht mögen.


Ich bin nicht so leicht zum lachen zu bringen *ernst guck*


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mala Dinnnn? oO Wasn das für eine Mischung?



omg die mods fusionieren zu einem mega super brutal ultra mod
maladini


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omg die mods fusionieren zu einem mega super brutal ultra mod
> maladini


Zam > Maladini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so leicht zum lachen zu bringen *ernst guck*


Genau gestern bei Lachmann ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so leicht zum lachen zu bringen *ernst guck*



naja dann is DiB nichts für dich O_o die setzen eher auf einfacheren humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deswegem liebe ich es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omg die mods fusionieren zu einem mega super brutal ultra mod
> maladini



Jetzt sind wir bei Digimon.
Zam Maladin und Dini fusionieren zu 
Ultra Zammaladinimon


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zam > Maladini
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



a wild zaladini appears 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nawato schrieb:


> Genau gestern bei Lachmann ^^



echtma xDDD


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir bei Digimon.
> Zam Maladin und Dini fusionieren zu
> Ultra Zammaladinimon


Das ist Dragon Ball ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Das ist Dragon Ball ...



mhh da haben sich aber immer nur 2 fusioniert...
wo ist noxiel der weiß sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Das ist Dragon Ball ...



Ist doch alles dasselbe... wie Death Metal XD.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ist doch alles dasselbe... wie Death Metal XD.



BLACK METAL IST KRIEG!!!111


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ist doch alles dasselbe... wie Death Metal XD.


UND weiter !!!! Willst wohl aufs M...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Das ist Dragon Ball ...


Nein. Bei DB würde es Zamaladino heissen.
Achja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Das ist Dragon Ball ...


gabs indigimon auch.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein. Bei DB würde es Zamaladino heissen.



und würde sich dann mit son goku fusioniern der vorher die kräfte vegetas und gotenks aufgenommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@skater
xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD ich liebe DiB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2009)

_Video games sind nicht Böse xD 

TV is böse ^^


das is so geil

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B13GOVtoSbM_


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Wäääääää alle sind so pöse zu mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Video games sind nicht Böse xD
> 
> TV is böse ^^
> 
> ...



Find ich net lustig. 



XD. Ich meins ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> gabs indigimon auch.


Ja klar. Aber bei Digimon hat es immer ein "Mon" am Ende und bei DB ist es zum Beispiel Vegeto.
Edit: Ups. Du hast ja gar nicht mich zitiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

hach das is genial zum chillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja klar. Aber bei Digimon hat es immer ein "Mon" am Ende und bei DB ist es zum Beispiel Vegeto.
> Edit: Ups. Du hast ja gar nicht mich zitiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja er hat mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So trautig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD LOOOOL ich flenn wirklich xDDDDDDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja er hat mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



och nicht weinen <: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hach das is genial zum chillen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja. Ich könnte davon net chillen.
Ist mir zu Death Metal.
XD


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Fast hätte ich wieder ein Video gepostet, aber in letzter Sekunde konnte ich mich stoppen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja. Ich könnte davon net chillen.



na komm das is doch genial zum chillen <:
au ja das is härtester death metal <_<

hab auch was für den fall dass du bei was härterem chillen willst


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

SOOOO ihr verwarlosten Entchen ^^ ich bin mal weg bye


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> SOOOO ihr verwarlosten Entchen ^^ ich bin mal weg bye



nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> SOOOO ihr verwarlosten Entchen ^^ ich bin mal weg bye


Gute Nacht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> na komm das is doch genial zum chillen <:
> 
> hab auch was für den fall dass du bei was härterem chillen willst



Ich beantrage eine einztweilige Verfügung gegen Death Metal.
Als Death Metal zählt auch, Musik Richtungen die ich als Death Metal sehe, obwohl sie keine sind.
*Potenzielle Streitflamme mit Feuerlöscher lösch*


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja klar. Aber bei Digimon hat es immer ein "Mon" am Ende und bei DB ist es zum Beispiel Vegeto.
> Edit: Ups. Du hast ja gar nicht mich zitiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja es gab

Veget*o*
Goget*a*
Gotenk*s*

aber, wo gabs je ne 3er fussion... bin echt am grübeln xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich beantrage eine einztweilige Verfügung gegen Death Metal.
> Als Death Metal zählt auch, Musik Richtungen die ich als Death Metal sehe, obwohl sie keine sind.



aha aha ich verstehe .....







BLACK METAL IST KRIEG!!111


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> naja es gab
> 
> Veget*o*
> Goget*a*
> ...



aus was besteht denn gogeta und vegeto? O_o


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh mal... Wird mir langsam zu gruselig mit den Metalern!


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> naja es gab
> Veget*o*
> Goget*a*
> Gotenk*s*
> aber, wo gabs je ne 3er fussion... bin echt am grübeln xD


Wüsste ich auch keine, aber es ging halt hier um 3 Leute.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich geh mal... Wird mir langsam zu gruselig mit den Metalern!



nacht du komischer typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich geh mal... Wird mir langsam zu gruselig mit den Metalern!


Gute Nacht und träum von richtig hartem Death Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2009)

_@ Skatero der hier ist besser ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@ Skatero der hier ist besser ^^
> (lustiges bild)
> _



nein das hier ist das beste 

[attachment=9205:20081204.png]


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Und das ist noch besser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider stockt es ein bisschen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

ach scheiß drauf die sind alle geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> btw.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach hack doch nicht so auf dem armen schwein rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach hack doch nicht so auf dem armen schwein rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach ich mein das ja nicht ernst und er weiss das sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ach ich mein das ja nicht ernst und er weiss das sicher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na dann is ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ih glaub ich bin jetzt auch ma weg
nacht mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> na dann is ja gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gute Nacht


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Oktober 2009)

Pedobär!!!


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Pedobär!!!


Was? Wie? Wo?


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was? Wie? Wo?



He's everywhere!! :O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (11. Oktober 2009)

Vegeto = Fusion anhand der Ohrringe

Gogeta = Fusion mit den Händen und dem Tanz.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> btw.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Naja und dafür haste 2 Tage gebraucht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




E/ Da mach ich doch gleich meine alte Sig rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

so der Lordie kommt grad aus ner Hiphop/Techno disko und ist schlecht gelaunt also bitte meine stimmung heben :/


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so der Lordie kommt grad aus ner Hiphop/Techno disko und ist schlecht gelaunt also bitte meine stimmung heben :/


Katzenbaby? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein das hab ich vorher in 5 Minuten gemacht. Mehr bist du mir nicht wert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LordofDemons schrieb:


> so der Lordie kommt grad aus ner Hiphop/Techno disko und ist schlecht gelaunt also bitte meine stimmung heben :/


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

ohne scheiß diese mukke kann ich mir in der woche nur n paar minuten antun aber da hatte ich den mist jetzt stundenlang ich bin so aggressiv grad Oo


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein das hab ich vorher in 5 Minuten gemacht. Mehr bist du mir nicht wert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jojo das sagt man dann wieder. Und morgen kommst du dann wieder angekrochen!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi Brille :>


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so der Lordie kommt grad aus ner Hiphop/Techno disko und ist schlecht gelaunt also bitte meine stimmung heben :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hi Brille :>


hey


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dabei hab ich mir solche Mühe gegeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dabei hab ich mir solche Mühe gegeben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach nimm es nicht so ernst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

perfekt danke blood das ist genau richtig

ichhät den DJ erschießen sollen und den ganzen hiphop biatchez und obergangstern mal das vorspielen sollen hehehe


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ach nimm es nicht so ernst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mach ich nicht, 100'002. Poster :>


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2009)

eoileptische anfälle im anmarsch


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Mach ich nicht, 100'002. Poster :>


Was ist wenn ich 2 frühere Posts von mir editiere und etwas Pöhses reinschreibe und sie dann gelöscht werden? Dann bist du nichts mehr. *böse lach*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was ist wenn ich 2 frühere Posts von mir editiere und etwas Pöhses reinschreibe und sie dann gelöscht werden? Dann bist du nichts mehr. *böse lach*



Oh nein was soll ich jetzt tun?!

Ausserdem wenn die Beiträge so schlimm sind, dass sie gelöscht werden, wirst du bestimmt auch gleich gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Oh nein was soll ich jetzt tun?!


Ach keine Sorge. Ich will nicht gebannt werden und mache das sicher nicht.


Oder doch?!

E:
Ich geh dann mal offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Oktober 2009)

bin auch ma off, gn8


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Oktober 2009)

*Thread abschliess* n8


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Oktober 2009)

*Thread eröffne* gutn morgen ^^

kann nich pennen, deswegen zock ich jetzt ne runde  xDD


----------



## Crackmack (11. Oktober 2009)

ihr seid doch säcke is man eine woche in den ferien und schon verpasst man die 5000


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

So nacht Schwärmer Aufmache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (11. Oktober 2009)

PWND


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

ahoi ahoi


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

bei tomb raider sieht man so übel die nippöl


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei tomb raider sieht man so übel die nippöl




will auch nippel sehn :<
welcher teil?


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> will auch nippel sehn :<
> welcher teil?


wiege von blabalbla bei rtl


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

Schön Um 20:59 Gepostet Crackmack 

THE LAST CITY ON EARTH


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ihr seid doch säcke is man eine woche in den ferien und schon verpasst man die 5000


Tja, pech gehabt, n00b!



Kronas schrieb:


> bei tomb raider sieht man so übel die nippöl


Keinen Nacktpatch installierne -.-


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Keinen Nacktpatch installierne -.-


für filme im fernsehen gibts nacktpatche? geil!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Und wie gehts ihr Metaler?


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

achso der film...
mjam....
da sieht man am anfang schön die nippöl <:


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> für filme im fernsehen gibts nacktpatche? geil!


Achso, diese Billigfilme meinst du


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und wie gehts ihr Metaler?



gut du disturbedler


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und wie gehts ihr Metaler?



Metaler IG Metal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> achso der film...
> mjam....
> da sieht man am anfang schön die nippöl <:


mit dem schönen dünnen neoprenanzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mit dem schönen dünnen neoprenanzug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die frau is zwar häßlich aber nen netten körper hat sie schon
hrhrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich erzähl euch mal nen Witz:
Geht ein Metaler zum Friseur.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Ihr sollt auf den Film achten, nicht auf Jolie


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich erzähl euch mal nen Witz:
> Geht ein Metaler zum Friseur.


geht n punk zum friseur...


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich erzähl euch mal nen Witz:
> Geht ein Metaler zum Friseur.



so lustig is das nich....es gibt viele metal hörer mnit ner glatze oder kurzen haaren


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr sollt auf den Film achten, nicht auf Jolie



Ist ja beabsichtig, dass da ne Frau rumhüpft. Soll von der schlechten Story ablenken...


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr sollt auf den Film achten, nicht auf Jolie



der film is crap die is hrhrhrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

jaja Wie sie alle geiern .....

THE LAST CITY ON EARTH


----------



## Crackmack (11. Oktober 2009)

BLADE guckst du hier http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/9968/unbenanntxm.png


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so lustig is das nich....es gibt viele metal hörer mnit ner glatze oder kurzen haaren



Metaler sind bestimmt alle gemein zu ihrer Mutter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> jaja Wie sie alle geiern .....
> 
> THE LAST CITY ON EARTH



n00b lol


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> BLADE guckst du hier http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/9968/unbenanntxm.png


Wahnsinn, bist du toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> n00b lol




LoL Nen Flachmann >_>


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Metaler sind bestimmt alle gemein zu ihrer Mutter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bin eigentlich immer ganz nett zu meiner mutter


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Crackmack (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, bist du toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


niemand sagt zu mir 20:59 poster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LoL Nen Flachmann >_>



STIRB IM FEUER DER RECHTSCHAFFENHEIT MWHAHAHAHHA


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> niemand sagt zu mir 20:59 poster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



20:59 Poster!!!

THE LAST CITY ON EARTH


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> STIRB IM FEUER DER RECHTSCHAFFENHEIT MWHAHAHAHHA



That did over NINE THOUSAND DMG!!!!1111


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 20:59 Poster!!!
> 
> THE LAST CITY ON EARTH



mein gott is doch gut <.<


hi nawato


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> STIRB IM FEUER DER RECHTSCHAFFENHEIT MWHAHAHAHHA



Ähhhhh neeee


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> That did over NINE THOUSAND DMG!!!!1111



ich dachte zwar eher an 15k dmg so ca aber das auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (11. Oktober 2009)

huuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu scheiß schularbeit-.- sitz seit heute mittag dran-.- scheiße wenn man ein aufschub problem hatt


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hi nawato


Pff...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mein gott is doch gut <.<
> 
> 
> hi nawato



Erst Wen mir Mir sagt was das Bedeutet Womit es Zu tuen habt ganz Detail Genau ^^

THE LAST CITY ON EARTH


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Och neeee Akli sagt immernoch den 9k dmg spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


linkinpark 2.0 fanboy


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ähhhhh neeee



doch :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Pff...



äähhh...
hi skatero?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Och neeee Akli sagt immernoch den 9k dmg spruch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den hab ich von Lachmann!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> doch :<


ähhhh neeeee

THE LAST CITY ON EARTH


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> linkinpark 2.0 fanboy


Was dagegen?


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Metaler sind bestimmt alle gemein zu ihrer Mutter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö. Nur zu Idioten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Den hab ich von Lachmann!



der spruch is doch schon sowas von alt O_o


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was dagegen?



Finde die Stimme vom Sänger etwas... na ihr wisst schon XD.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> äähhh...
> hi skatero?


Du hast mich nicht begrüsst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ähhhh neeeee
> 
> THE LAST CITY ON EARTH



dohoch <.<


Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nö. Nur zu Idioten.



is was wahres dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Hey Carcha bist du nicht der der Seinen PC zu nem Lichking dingens umgemoddet hat?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der spruch is doch schon sowas von alt O_o



Na Und 

THE LAST CITY ON EARTH


----------



## Edou (11. Oktober 2009)

spoiler raw pls im wwe thread alkopopi


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Na Und
> 
> THE LAST CITY ON EARTH


 Darf man dir eine reinhauen `?


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast mich nicht begrüsst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sry =/
ich hols nach ok?
Moin Skatero.Alles klar?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nö. Nur zu Idioten.



Ich kanns mit noch mehr aufnehmen XD.


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hey Carcha bist du nicht der der Seinen PC zu nem Lichking dingens umgemoddet hat?




Doch. Hi.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Darf man dir eine reinhauen `?



Wie gesagt Sagt Mir was es zu bedeuten Hat ich sage nur Hard Und Nun Details Will ich wissen dan lass ich es =)

THE LAST CITY ON EARTH


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Na Und
> 
> THE LAST CITY ON EARTH



nix na und..... :<


Nawato schrieb:


> Darf man dir eine reinhauen `?



wär ich auch für -.-"


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich kanns mit noch mehr aufnehmen XD.



ähh...nö.


----------



## Edou (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sry =/
> ich hols nach ok?
> Moin Skatero.Alles klar?


mich auch kener

nochmal HUHUUUUUUUUUUUUU Scheiß schularbeiten sitz seit heute mittach dran scheiße wenn man nen aufchub problem hat-.-


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ähh...nö.


er ist doch eslber einer, deshalb muss er es doch können oder? ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> spoiler raw pls im wwe thread alkopopi



Kann ich:
Cena wird gegen 10000 Gegner gleichzeitig gewinnen. Die Guesthosts machen Werbung für irgendeinen Film oder Buch. In der Werbung kommen Essenswerbungen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> mich auch kener
> 
> nochmal HUHUUUUUUUUUUUUU Scheiß schularbeiten sitz seit heute mittach dran scheiße wenn man nen aufchub problem hat-.-



wie se hier alle ne sondernehandlung wollen -.-

Moin Edou.Alles klar?


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wie gesagt Sagt Mir was es zu bedeuten Hat ich sage nur Hard Und Nun Details Will ich wissen dan lass ich es =)
> 
> THE LAST CITY ON EARTH


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS6qQUgwQkQ
das?


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich kanns mit noch mehr aufnehmen XD.




*grunzt laut*


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> mich auch kener
> 
> nochmal HUHUUUUUUUUUUUUU Scheiß schularbeiten sitz seit heute mittach dran scheiße wenn man nen aufchub problem hat-.-


früher anfangen ? ^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Moin Skatero.Alles klar?


Ja hi. Bei dir auch alles klar?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kann ich:
> Cena wird gegen 10000 Gegner gleichzeitig gewinnen. Die Guesthosts machen Werbung für irgendeinen Film oder Buch. In der Werbung kommen Essenswerbungen.



Zuviel Gespoilert =(


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich komme später wieder ihr Unwürdigen XD.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> er ist doch eslber einer, deshalb muss er es doch können oder? ^^



mhh stimmt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> *grunzt laut*


Carcha, ich dachte du wärst ne Schildkröte und kein Schwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie se hier alle ne sondernehandlung wollen -.-
> 
> Moin Edou.Alles klar?


ja sowas brauch ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jo alles klar....haha ihr werdet nix über mein *hust*date*hust* erfahren ;PPPP


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ja sowas brauch ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie lief dein Date eigentlich?


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ja sowas brauch ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jaja ^^ und dann auhc noch erwähnen pöse pöse ^^ Wie wars denn?


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Carcha, ich dachte du wärst ne Schildkröte und kein Schwein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein er hat eine Schildkröte.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS6qQUgwQkQ
> das?



gar Nicht Mal Schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



THE LAST CITY ON EARTH 

IN-Qontrol Anthem 2008 Von den Donkey Rollers

THE LAST CITY ON EARTH


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja hi. Bei dir auch alles klar?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh jetzt zu nem kumpel und dann wird was gta 4 und CoD 4 gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so bin dann weg haut rein &#9829;


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bye sümpatischer freak ^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tschüss.

Achja betrink dich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (11. Oktober 2009)

och  relativ ganz gut aber dass hilight warn immer noch die kinder auf der straße die sich prügelten wer besser sein cm punk oder der undertaker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> gar Nicht Mal Schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


google erstes ergebnis


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Geht Blade noch wen auf den Sack? -.-


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> och  relativ ganz gut aber dass hilight warn immer noch die kinder auf der straße die sich prügelten wer besser sein cm punk oder der undertaker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Beides Müll ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Bye sümpatischer freak ^^



selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Skatero schrieb:


> Tschüss.
> 
> Achja betrink dich nicht.
> 
> ...



werd ich in nächster zeit nicht mehr machen <_<


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl ^^ Merkt man wohl an meiner Frage eben oder?


----------



## Edou (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jetzt noch zum kumpel oO ach du sack hast ferien-.-

naja viel spass


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geht Blade noch wen auf den Sack? -.-


Ja.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jetzt noch zum kumpel oO ach du sack hast ferien-.-
> 
> naja viel spass



ferien FTW!!11

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geht Blade noch wen auf den Sack? -.-



Razyl Aufn Sack Tret


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jetzt noch zum kumpel oO ach du sack hast ferien-.-
> 
> naja viel spass


Ha ich finds gay das ich ferien hab :/


----------



## Edou (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Beides Müll ^^


nee deadman hui punk(als heel) pfui


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

NEIIIIIIN morgen geht mir wieder n Kumpel mit seiner Ray Mystirio oder wie auch immer mukke aufm sack -.-


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Razyl Aufn Sack Tret


Ja, immer auf anderen rumtreten, weil man selber keinen hat...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, immer auf anderen rumtreten, weil man selber keinen hat...


Bohr Angepisste Bazille du


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bohr Angepisste Bazille du


Nein ich bin jetzt mal ehrlich. Du nervst gerade wirklich.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bohr Angepisste Bazille du


Selber Schuld, wenn du wieder einen großteil hier auf die Nerven gehst


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein ich bin jetzt mal ehrlich. Du nervst gerade wirklich.


/sign


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

Wisster Was Ich Glaube Ich Gehe jetzt Wo ich sooooo Schön Nerve Nicht wieder Css Zoggen sondern Bleibe Euro eigene schuld ....


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wisster Was Ich Glaube Ich Gehe jetzt Wo ich sooooo Schön Nerve Nicht wieder Css Zoggen sondern Bleibe Euro eigene schuld ....


Was? Red deutsch oO


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wisster Was Ich Glaube Ich Gehe jetzt Wo ich sooooo Schön Nerve Nicht wieder Css Zoggen sondern Bleibe Euro eigene schuld ....


nochmal auf deutsch?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

Nö Is Doch sooooooo Schön Nervend


----------



## Nawato (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mal wieder weg... Noch n bischen Risen spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nö Is Doch sooooooo Schön Nervend


Ignorefunktion - n00b 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ich bin mal wieder weg... Noch n bischen Risen spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Viel Spass


----------



## Edou (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nö Is Doch sooooooo Schön Nervend


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tSOTQPUQoU blade for youuu!! so angepisst ist sie von dir so fühlen wir uns auch grade nur mit buffed accs ;D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

Hm seit Letzte Woche Freitag 85 Stunden Css Gezoggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## dragon1 (11. Oktober 2009)

ahh noch halbe stunde bis ich wieder weg muss, und morgen beginnt der schrecken der Woche...ich hasse Montage >.<
*Apokalyptische Reiter anschalt*


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tSOTQPUQoU blade for youuu!! so angepisst ist sie von dir so fühlen wir uns auch grade nur mit buffed accs ;D


O M G, ist das bemitleidenswert



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend Schweinchen


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend


Nabend


----------



## Edou (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> O M G, ist das bemitleidenswert
> 
> 
> Abend Schweinchen


dass war ein schlag in blades gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei ich dass lied puzig find XD

joo huhu jigsaw


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dass war ein schlag in blades gesicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*zeigt sein Pfeilchen*


----------



## Edou (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *zeigt sein Pfeilchen*


gehts dir eig besser? oder immernoch so phantasien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Bin mal ca. 1 Stunde weg.

Bis später


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> gehts dir eig besser? oder immernoch so phantasien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geht so ... angeregt bei Css 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seit letzter woche 85 stunden Gezoggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bin mal ca. 1 Stunde weg.
> 
> Bis später


bb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



blade? suchti? oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *zeigt sein Pfeilchen*


wen willste denn damit erschießen?^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> och  relativ ganz gut aber dass hilight warn immer noch die kinder auf der straße die sich prügelten wer besser sein cm punk oder der undertaker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Immoment Punk. Der Taker ist zu alt und machtbessessen.


Nawato schrieb:


> NEIIIIIIN morgen geht mir wieder n Kumpel mit seiner Ray Mystirio oder wie auch immer mukke aufm sack -.-


Die Musik ist scheiße. Dem Sänger seine Stimme find ich ...^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Geht so ... angeregt bei Css
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du bist bei CSS Angeregt? oO


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> du bist bei CSS Angeregt? oO


man kann da halt alles detaillierter erkennen als bei 1.6^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> man kann da halt alles detaillierter erkennen als bei 1.6^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, gibts eigentlich Frauen bei CS? OO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> du bist bei CSS Angeregt? oO



Da sollte abgeregt stehn ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbg_nAOGhG4
Für euch verkommene Metaler XD (den Rocker lass ich mal außen vor, hab nix gegen die).


----------



## Edou (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> , gibts eigentlich Frauen bei CS? OO


cs=counterstrike? ja? soweit ich wei net ^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Da sollte abgeregt stehn ...


Steht es aber net



Edou schrieb:


> cs=counterstrike? ja? soweit ich wei net ^^


Ja, cs= Counterstrike


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> cs=counterstrike? ja? soweit ich wei net ^^


Das geht mal gar nicht! *Feministinen anruf*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DdN7g0MTqU...feature=related


----------



## Edou (11. Oktober 2009)

kk - ne da gibbets nur krüppel soldaten http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAa0XIylf5g...feature=related lol


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das geht mal gar nicht! *Feministinen anruf*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DdN7g0MTqU...feature=related


*Kopf------------------------------------------------------------>Tisch*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Amy hat jetzt D!


----------



## Edou (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Amy hat jetzt D!


hm?


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Edou hat Doppel-D!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

CCS Auf  dem Girlies Clan server =)


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> CCS Auf  dem Girlies Clan server =)


Blade, so sehr du dich anstrengst, die stehen nicht auf dich.

Edit:
IEEEEKS NEN DINI! LAUFT! LAUFT UM EUER LEBEN!


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

For today we will take the body parts and put them on the wall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Blade, so sehr du dich anstrengst, die stehen nicht auf dich.



Na Und das is Ne Comm Die Lustig drauf ist Wait ^^

http://www.viddler.com/explore/Heckschuetze10/videos/3/

wen ihr Aufpasst seht ih Mich reden Und Mein Spray Logo den Drachen =)


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Na Und das is Ne Comm Die Lustig drauf ist Wait ^^
> 
> http://www.viddler.com/explore/Heckschuetze10/videos/3/
> 
> wen ihr Aufpasst seht ih Mich reden Und Mein Spray Logo den Drachen =)


Ich join den Server und mach dich fertig X)


----------



## Edou (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Edou hat Doppel-D!


wenn du meinst^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wenn du meinst^^


Jep, meine ich.


----------



## Dini (11. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> For today we will take the body parts and put them on the wall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


System of a down^^


"Banana banana banana terracotta
Banana terracotta terracotta pie
Banana banana banana terracotta
Banana terracotta terracotta pie"

Nabend zusammen :>


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> System of a down^^
> 
> 
> "Banana banana banana terracotta
> ...


ein weiblicher system of a downler? oO


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> "Banana banana banana terracotta
> Banana terracotta terracotta pie
> Banana banana banana terracotta
> Banana terracotta terracotta pie"
> ...


What the Hell?
Abend Dini *langsam vorkriech*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Wieder so ne Metal Band die System of downer?!!!! *Gewehr raushol*


----------



## Edou (11. Oktober 2009)

huhu dini ich war unschuldig ich hab auf razyls antwort ganz nett geantwortet er hatt mich beleidigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> huhu dini ich war unschuldig ich hab auf razyls antwort ganz nett geantwortet er hatt mich beleidigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> What the Hell?
> Abend Dini *langsam vorkriech*


vicinity of obscenity von system of a down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> System of a down^^
> 
> 
> "Banana banana banana terracotta
> ...



Hi


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ein weiblicher system of a downler? oO


Dini headbangt auch öfters... :X

Edit:
Zomg auch noch mala...


----------



## Dini (11. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ein weiblicher system of a downler? oO


Jupps SOAD unter anderem, aber von Allem am Meisten denke ich, ah und Serj Tankian natürlich auch =)


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)




----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ein weiblicher system of a downler? oO


sexismus \o/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

Alle hard Fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

geh mit deinem morgentlichem after zu jemand anderem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> geh mit deinem morgentlichem after zu jemand anderem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geh du mit deinen System of a Dawn zu Dini! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

Ahh ein Maladin D:


----------



## Dini (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dini headbangt auch öfters... :X



Stümmt *nick*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (11. Oktober 2009)

DINIII mach was razyl hatt mich beleidigt *heul*


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh du mit deinen System of a Dawn zu Dini!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


es heißt system of a d*o*wn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

np: Muff Potter - Alarm, alarm "My Huckleberry Friend"

muahaha muss bei dem titel noch jmd an diesen verdammt lustigen pr0n dialog denken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> np: Muff Potter - Alarm, alarm "My Huckleberry Friend"
> 
> muahaha muss bei dem titel noch jmd an diesen verdammt lustigen pr0n dialog denken?
> 
> ...


du achtest bei pr0ns auf dialoge? oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ahh ein Maladin D:



Ein wildes Maladin erscheint.
Nicht fangen!!! Führt zu einem Absturz!


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Stümmt *nick*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ha, ich weiß halt so viel \o/



Edou schrieb:


> DINIII mach was razyl hatt mich beleidigt *heul*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Kronas schrieb:


> es heißt system of a d*o*wn!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mir doch egal



riesentrolli schrieb:


> np: Muff Potter - Alarm, alarm "My Huckleberry Friend"
> 
> muahaha muss bei dem titel noch jmd an diesen verdammt lustigen pr0n dialog denken?
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqDsMEOYA9g ?


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ein wildes Maladin erscheint.
> Nicht fangen!!! Führt zu einem Absturz!


du darfst nicht so oft am rand der zinnoberinsel herumschwimmen!


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Kronas, dein Ava ist ausgelutscht :X


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> [...]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqDsMEOYA9g ?


genau der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du darfst nicht so oft am rand der zinnoberinsel herumschwimmen!



Ich habs mal gefangen und damit gegen einen Trainer gekämoft mit nem Quapsel. Hat nen Bug verursacht, der das Quapsel unbesiegbar gemacht und die Attacken von ihm viel stärker gemacht hat.


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kronas, dein Ava ist ausgelutscht :X


und irgendein LoD_xy hat meinen ersatzavatar gemopst^^


----------



## Maladin (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich gugg nur nach wilden Dini *pokeball bereithalt*


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich gugg nur nach wilden Dini *pokeball bereithalt*


du musst es erst schwächen und paralysieren oder einschläfern!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich gugg nur nach wilden Dini *pokeball bereithalt*



Hab immer ein Razyl dabei, die ein Dini einschläfert. Sonst teleportet sich ein Dini gleich weg!


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich gugg nur nach wilden Dini *pokeball bereithalt*


Ein ZAM ist aber seltener!


----------



## Dini (11. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich gugg nur nach wilden Dini *pokeball bereithalt*


Japs und hält sich für ne Fusion zu Maladinimon bereit... paddeln im Akkord hihi

Bastel gerad an nem neuen Profil *grübel*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein ZAM ist aber seltener!



Ah ja, der ZAM Glitch. Zamtwo sollte man mitm Meisterball fangen!


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

dass ich das noch erleben darf.
mal wieder was lustiges auf gbo

<FriZZ0r> neulich hatte ich doch diesen Unfall und war im Krankenhaus... seitdem werd ich die ganze zeit mit "Mein linker, linker Sack ist frei, da wünsch ich mir ein Ei herbei" verarscht-.-


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Japs und hält sich für ne Fusion zu Maladinimon bereit... paddeln im Akkord hihi
> 
> Bastel gerad an nem neuen Profil *grübel*


Neues Profil? Schon wieder?


----------



## Dini (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Neues Profil? Schon wieder?


Wieso, ist doch schon seit Ende Mai^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

*Nachtschwärmer anzünd*


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Wieso, ist doch schon seit Ende Mai^^


Siehste, schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Nachtschwärmer anzünd*


*Alkopopsteuer anzünden*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Alkopopsteuer anzünden*



HILFE!!!! ICH BRENNE!!!! PADDELT DAS FEUER AUS SCHNELL!!!!


----------



## Edou (11. Oktober 2009)

So ich geh schlafen..
and are you aint with that i have 2 words for ya SUCK IT!!

*lights out*lights on edou weg*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> So ich geh schlafen..
> and are you aint with that i have 2 words for ya SUCK IT!!
> 
> *lights out*lights on edou weg*


Vollkommen falsch. IF YOU ARE NOT DOWN WITH THAT SUCK IT!!!! Heißt es...


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> HILFE!!!! ICH BRENNE!!!! PADDELT DAS FEUER AUS SCHNELL!!!!


siehs positiv


----------



## Edou (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Vollkommen falsch. IF YOU ARE NOT DOWN WITH THAT SUCK IT!!!! Heißt es...


ach echt...ok sofort verbessert


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

are you ain't wär auch total sinnlos...


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

fernsehprogramm wird echt immer beschissener :/
ich glaub ich geh heut früh schlafen

edit: vergesst es grad kommt Mundstuhl ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Wer hat eigentlich die meisten Posts auf ganz Buffed?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer hat eigentlich die meisten Posts auf ganz Buffed?


dei muddi


----------



## Maladin (11. Oktober 2009)

Ahh ... Lord hat seine Bannparanoia überwunden ... herrlich *kicher*


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer hat eigentlich die meisten Posts auf ganz Buffed?


Wer wohl? oO


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

Schweig mala schweig :<


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer wohl? oO


sei muddi!


----------



## Maladin (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Schweig mala schweig :<



*flöt*


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

gnagnagnagna -.-


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> fernsehprogramm wird echt immer beschissener :/
> ich glaub ich geh heut früh schlafen
> 
> edit: vergesst es grad kommt Mundstuhl ^^


_

wo Mundstuhl!!_


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

Comedy Central :> ehemals Viva 2 ^^


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

So bin wieder da und habe festgestellt, dass der Film "Meine Frau, die Spartaner und ich" nicht wirklich lustig ist.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

np: Kafkas - Miete "Privilegienthron"

so solln die kafkas wieder klingen. electropunk solln andre machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich gehe... Ihr Schnarchnasen...^^


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich gehe... Ihr Schnarchnasen...^^


ick jeb dir gleich schnarchnase!


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> So bin wieder da und habe festgestellt, dass der Film "Meine Frau, die Spartaner und ich" nicht wirklich lustig ist.


Ich hab ihn gemocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

naja einmal geht der film aber einmal reicht dann auch


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn gemocht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für einen Film der lustig sein soll, habe ich zu wenig gelacht.


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

http://playit.ch/online-spiele/jump-n-run/...the-screen/3441 ich stecke zwar fest aber das spiel is genial ;D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

hals schmerzen meine hand is dick weil mich vor 2 tagen Irgend ein Vieh gestochen hat bewegen tut we .....


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

das mistvieh hat nicht fest genug zugestochen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das mistvieh hat nicht fest genug zugestochen




You are Not Funny =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> You are Not Funny =)



He is!


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> You are Not Funny =)


Doch ist er.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

Nicht Wirklich


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nicht Wirklich



Du hast nur keinen Sinn für Humor das ist alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

weil ich es nicht Lustig Finde wen Mir Etwas Weh Tut Ganz einfach verdammte ....


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

siehste das wiederum find ich lustig


----------



## Ol@f (11. Oktober 2009)

abend.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> weil ich es nicht Lustig Finde wen Mir Etwas Weh Tut Ganz einfach verdammte ....


Aber wir finden das lustig


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

nabend olaf wir moben grad blade macht spaß :>


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nabend olaf wir moben grad blade macht spaß :>


und 2 spaßverderber schauen zu *auf mala und dini zeig*


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nabend olaf wir moben grad blade macht spaß :>


Es heißt immer noch mobben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

ja komm bewirf mich mitm duden


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

Ein Wurfduden. Eine geniale Idee.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja komm bewirf mich mitm duden





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *werf*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

WurfDuden Habe grade was anderes Gelesen :>


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ein Wurfduden. Eine geniale Idee.


und eine wurfbibel für benji


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

ja die wurfbibel der klassiker


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und eine wurfbibel für benji


Benji wirft nur mit Kreuzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> WurfDuden Habe grade was anderes Gelesen :>


wie kommst du dazu mitten in einem wort einen großbuchstaben zu schreiben. dass du generell jedes 2. wort groß schreibst das kann ich ja einigermaßen nachvollziehen, aber sowas...


----------



## Ol@f (11. Oktober 2009)

> ja die wurfbibel der klassiker


daran musst ich auch direkt denken :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

:> =<


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Ololol, mein lieber Freund von gestern Abend schaut auch wieder zu hrhr


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Oktober 2009)

du hast freunde? :>


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

oh gott ich muss gleich kotzen vor lachen, aber ich weiß nicht ob ichs hier posten darf ;D


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> du hast freunde? :>


Ja und ich muss gerade 3 Twitter einträge löschen, die nicht mal von mir selbst stammen. Alter, die mit ihrer Scheiß Miley Cyrus rotze... soll sie doch bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Oktober 2009)

Oh man ich kann mich nicht zwischen der Saitek Cyborg, der Microsoft Sidewinder oder der g15/g19 entscheiden ;<


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

tus einfach!


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> tus einfach!


2 bans darf ich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

EPIC!


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Oktober 2009)

Thats fantastic!!! :O


----------



## Ol@f (11. Oktober 2009)

http://www.onelargeprawn.co.za/2009/10/07/dead-fly-art/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

Moin ...

Razyl, ich weiß, daß Du mich meinst.^^

ich schaue nicht nur zu - sondern las so einige Seiten -
damit ich nicht wieder so reinplatze und wohl noch daneben liege. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Moin ...
> 
> Razyl, ich weiß, daß Du mich meinst.^^
> 
> ...


Abend,
ich weiß auch, dass ich dich meine. Und heute Abend brauchst du nichts zu reporten, denn bisher lief alles einwandfrei...


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

so morgen ist mein erster arbeitstag nach dem urlaub ich geh mal pennen sollte morgen ja einigermasen fit sein :>


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so morgen ist mein erster arbeitstag nach dem urlaub ich geh mal pennen sollte morgen ja einigermasen fit sein :>


Dein erster Arbeitstag nach dem Urlaub und dein einziger. Danach machst du doch sofort wieder Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

Na ....

Man kann ja genervt sein ... sich aber dennoch im Zaum halten oder zurückziehen (falls nicht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatte gestern nen besch... unkontrollierten Tag - sry Razyl.

Ist sagenhaft, was Ihr hier drauflospostet.
Wenn man paar Seiten zu lesen hat - kommen wieder weitere dazu.
So kommt man gar nicht zum Schreiben und es seiht aus, als spannt man nur.^^


----------



## Ol@f (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so morgen ist mein erster arbeitstag nach dem urlaub ich geh mal pennen sollte morgen ja einigermasen fit sein :>


nacht.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

ich hab keine freienurlaubstage mehr :/ sonst .... hättest du recht

edit: OMFG GRUSH IST EIN SPANNER, weiß deine nachbarin davon?
hat du kameras installiert wenn ja gibtsn livestream dazu?


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

^^

Brauch nicht zu spannen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: OMFG GRUSH IST EIN SPANNER, weiß deine nachbarin davon?
> hat du kameras installiert wenn ja gibtsn livestream dazu?


Kommt doch sicher bald im Kino.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Na ....
> 
> Man kann ja genervt sein ... sich aber dennoch im Zaum halten oder zurückziehen (falls nicht)
> 
> ...


Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich etwas übertrieben falsch gemacht habe. Wenn er die erste Mahnung nicht akzeptiert, wird die zweite Mahnung etwas schärfer. Das ist fast überall so.

Und ja, derzeit ist das Tempo wieder angezogen im Thread. Manchmal gut, manchmal schlecht.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl, 
bin in letzter Zeit nicht so dolle drauf  - 
da ich hilflos zusehen kann/muss, wie ein guter Bekannter sich grad im freien Fall befindet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und da ich das kenne, selbst erfahren musste ... autsch


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl folgt mir jetzt auf Twitter. *bibber, schlotter* 
Stalker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Razyl folgt mir jetzt auf Twitter. *bibber, schlotter*
> Stalker!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer bist du denn auf Twitter?


----------



## Maladin (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer bist du denn auf Twitter?



Vielleicht? http://twitter.com/touretteBot


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Vielleicht? http://twitter.com/touretteBot


WTF? Ist das dein Account Mala? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WTF? Ist das dein Account Mala?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt Tage da bekomme ich Schimpfwörter zusammen, die aus mehr als einem Wort bestehen - mit bis zu 4 Silben. Aber soviel dann doch wieder nicht.

Ich hab Twitter mehrfach probiert, es dann immer wieder aufgegeben. 

Ich habe mal ein Wordpress Plugin geschrieben für einen deutschen Twitter Clone. Lang ist es her.

Facebook ist das einzige "Social Network" dem ich fröhne.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

WHAT the fuckin fuck! xD

Wie geil is das denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.tourettebot.de/index.php

PS: Mein Twittername wird nicht verraten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

bin dann mal wech ... gn8 Euch


----------



## Maladin (12. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> bin dann mal wech ... gn8 Euch



N8 Grushdak


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Es gibt Tage da bekomme ich Schimpfwörter zusammen, die aus mehr als einem Wort bestehen - mit bis zu 4 Silben. Aber soviel dann doch wieder nicht.
> 
> Ich hab Twitter mehrfach probiert, es dann immer wieder aufgegeben.
> 
> ...


Mala wird alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bloodletting schrieb:


> WHAT the fuckin fuck! xD
> 
> Wie geil is das denn?
> 
> ...


Lass mich raten: dein Twittername ist Sturmpfote?



Grushdak schrieb:


> bin dann mal wech ... gn8 Euch


Nacht


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: dein Twittername ist Sturmpfote?



Auch falsch. ^^
Hast gleich ne PM mit einem Tip. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mala wird alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich benutze das Paddel auch als Gehhilfe.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Auch falsch. ^^
> Hast gleich ne PM mit einem Tip.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ahja oO



Maladin schrieb:


> Ist alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oh weh, nicht das du uns noch wegstirbst hier


----------



## Maladin (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh weh, nicht das du uns noch wegstirbst hier



Wenn ich mal 1-2 Tage nicht mehr online bin, sagt bitte Dini bescheid. Die hat die Nummer meines Pflegers.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Sagte ich doch Bloodletting, du bist Sturmpfote... man, man, man... :X

@ Mala:
Und wenn Dini auch 1-2 Tage nicht mehr online ist - was dann?


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagte ich doch Bloodletting, du bist Sturmpfote... man, man, man... :X



Örm. Jap, exakt ... ;D


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

Sooooo, fertig \o/

Verkrümel mich nun auch so langsam, Nacht ihr Schwärmer


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Sooooo, fertig \o/
> 
> Verkrümel mich nun auch so langsam, Nacht ihr Schwärmer


Gute Nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

isch grüßsche euch meine lieben mit schewärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

nabend lachmann

*couch reinschieb*

*Bierkasten hinstell*

*bier nehm udn afu couch setz*


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Ring de ding.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Ihr sucht Death-Metal? DAS ist Death-Metal:


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

*sich aus dem bierkasten ein bier rausnehm*
IIIEEEEH LOD KAUFT SCHÖFFERHOFER GRAIPEFRUIT
*wegrenn*


scherz, guten abend leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nabend lachmann
> 
> *couch reinschieb*
> 
> ...



*bier nehm*

*neben LoD setz*

und wie gehts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

YAYYY DEATH KITTY *Headbang*


----------



## Arosk (12. Oktober 2009)

hallo.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> scherz, guten abend leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zomg, Brille ist da und grüßt auch mal und platzt nicht rein \o/


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zomg, Brille ist da und grüßt auch mal und platzt nicht rein \o/


passiert, passiert


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *sich aus dem bierkasten ein bier rausnehm*
> IIIEEEEH LOD KAUFT SCHÖFFERHOFER GRAIPEFRUIT
> *wegrenn*
> 
> ...


ich bitte dich das ist augustiner edelstoff


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr sucht Death-Metal? DAS ist Death-Metal:



omg razyl mach den kranken schize aus =/ das mir zu heftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr sucht Death-Metal? DAS ist Death-Metal:





Witz komm raus, du bist umzingelt!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJNZXZDJzGU


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omg razyl mach den kranken schize aus =/ das mir zu heftig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


THIS IS THE MIGHTY HELLO KITTY!!!!!111


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich bitte dich das ist augustiner edelstoff


pff, versuch nur, deine vorliebe für frauenmischbier zu verbergen ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich bitte dich das ist augustiner edelstoff



mir reicht auch n bitburger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheLostProphet (12. Oktober 2009)

Wie hier niemand unter 1k Posts schreibt =o

*duckundweg*


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Wie hier niemand unter 1k Posts schreibt =o
> 
> *duckundweg*


Tjo, pech gehabt...


Da, etwas für dich lachender Mann


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> THIS IS THE MIGHTY HELLO KITTY!!!!!111



mit OVER NINE THOUSAND DPS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

TLP du bleibst hier sollst ja auchmal was werden

*TLP zuürckzerr und n bier in die hand drück*


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da, etwas für dich lachender Mann



aber heute nur das krasseste zeug wa? *g*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. Oktober 2009)

Nabend 
gratuliert mir zu meiner neuen G19 :>


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mit OVER NINE THOUSAND DPS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!


OVER NINE THOUSAND????????




@jigsaw: nö wir hassen dich du angeber!


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> TLP du bleibst hier sollst ja auchmal was werden
> 
> *TLP zuürckzerr und n bier in die hand drück*


LoD - wir sind schon genug hier


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> gratuliert mir zu meiner neuen G19 :>



gz?


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Artet der Nachtschwärmer nich in Gewalt aus, wars kein guter!


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber heute nur das krasseste zeug wa? *g*


Hast du etwas gegen die Bee Gees? ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> OVER NINE THOUSAND????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEY SIR OVER NINE FUCKIN THOUSAND!!!!!1111


----------



## Himmelskrieger (12. Oktober 2009)

Nabänd!


----------



## TheLostProphet (12. Oktober 2009)

*mich LoD anschließ*
*mein Bier schlürf*

*meinen Postcounter versteck*

N´abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> *meinen Postcounter versteck*
> 
> N´abend


der ist hier vollkommen egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



abend^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hast du etwas gegen die Bee Gees? ;D



ne aber die sind mir zu heftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da bleib ich lieber bei meinen kannibalistischen leichen und meinem schicksals berg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der ist hier vollkommen egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DAS sagst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> YEY SIR OVER NINE FUCKIN THOUSAND!!!!!1111


vageta, how much&#65279; did that scouter cost that you broke? OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr sucht Death-Metal? DAS ist Death-Metal:


die wolln alle desmetal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die band is zwar recht mager, aber die url rockt.
und der sänger war echt cool als er besoffen sein unwesen getrieben hat^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Oktober 2009)

Soso Lachmann! Der 9 Tausend Spruch ist alt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> DAS sagst du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jep


----------



## Himmelskrieger (12. Oktober 2009)

kommt mal wieder nur scheisse im Fernsehen! -.-

Wie könnts auch anders sein, als ob das mittlerweile schon Pflicht ist nur scheisse im deuschen TV zu senden!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der ist hier vollkommen egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



echt? =O
und warum hab ich dann all die monate gespammt und geflamed?
FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> @jigsaw: nö wir hassen dich du angeber!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> kommt mal wieder nur scheisse im Fernsehen! -.-


ausser ab und zu 2 and a half men und früher frasier (läuft das egtl noch) 
komtm da echt nur mist.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> vageta, how much&#65279; did that scouter cost that you broke? OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!



^.^ dragonball is schon was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub ich hol mir ma wieder die mangas mir fehlen noch 41 und 42


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Soso Lachmann! Der 9 Tausend Spruch ist alt...



nur wenn du in benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> (orly)



wasn das für ne orly eule? O_0


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



yes!


----------



## TheLostProphet (12. Oktober 2009)

Oo Was das denn? xD

@GrüneBrille : Da stehst du wohl alleine da mit der Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast du den Namen von dem Samy-Lied? =p


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

das is die gothic orly eule^^


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> [...]
> wasn das für ne orly eule? O_0


ne hässliche und unlustige


----------



## Himmelskrieger (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ausser ab und zu 2 and a half men und früher frasier (läuft das egtl noch)
> komtm da echt nur mist.




Two and a half men hab ich auf DVD, da bin ich nicht ans Fernsehen gebunden....DVDs sei dank!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Oktober 2009)

Naja, bin mal weg. Komm um 3 wieder. Zur Boogeyman Zeit!


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja, bin mal weg. Komm um 3 wieder. Zur Boogeyman Zeit!


brauchste nich


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Oo Was das denn? xD
> 
> @GrüneBrille : Da stehst du wohl alleine da mit der Meinung
> 
> ...


jep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Two and a half men hab ich auf DVD, da bin ich nicht ans Fernsehen gebunden....DVDs sei dank!


gnah gieve^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OMFG Razyl stop it please stop it!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ne hässliche und unlustige



^.^


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja, bin mal weg. Komm um 3 wieder. Zur Boogeyman Zeit!



nachtilein mausi &#9829;




:-$


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> OMFG Razyl stop it please stop it!!!!


ja, zitiers und hols bild mit auf die nächste seite AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH :>


----------



## Noxiel (12. Oktober 2009)

Puh, endlich bei der SWTOR Beta angemeldet.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Puh, endlich bei der SWTOR Beta angemeldet.


gz


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

stargate worlds trial original registrated beta????? oder was


----------



## TheLostProphet (12. Oktober 2009)

Das Lied mocht ich nie =o Aber paar ganz coole Lieder hatter^^

Ich glaub ich sollte meiner Cousine alle HelloKitty Sachen bzw. generell kleine Katzen wegnehmen, wenn hier schon gestandene Headbanger vor ihr in die Knie gehen =o


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Puh, endlich bei der SWTOR Beta angemeldet.


Des ist keine Beta, sondern nur ein fixierter Test auf bestimmte Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel ich werde gemobbt mach was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Das Lied mocht ich nie =o Aber paar ganz coole Lieder hatter^^
> 
> Ich glaub ich sollte meiner Cousine alle HelloKitty Sachen bzw. generell kleine Katzen wegnehmen, wenn hier schon gestandene Headbanger vor ihr in die Knie gehen =o



dieses hello kitty zeug ist satans zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Noxiel ich werde gemobbt mach was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja mach mit!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Noxiel ich werde gemobbt mach was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/mobb


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

Nabend ....


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

nabönd!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

der mann mit der besten stimme der welt <3


nabend grushdak


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

kewl!


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der mann mit der besten stimme der welt <3


Alko würde nun sagen, die Stimme ist schwul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alko würde nun sagen, die Stimme ist schwul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wanna die?


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alko würde nun sagen, die Stimme ist schwul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann such ich seine adresse raus und mach ihn nen kopf kürzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jeder der was gegen serj tankian sagt wird von mir nen kopf kürzer gemacht grrrrr.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wanna die?


Sicherlich nicht durch deine Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht durch deine Hand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> gratuliert mir zu meiner neuen G19 :>


G15 > G19

Nabend


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> [...]
> der mann mit der besten stimme der welt <3
> [...]


not


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

Bin gerade wegen der Suche nach einem MJ Lied auf das gestossen ...

*michael-jackson-video-nachruf (alle-33-clips-in-einem-loop)

*Full Videos von Sony Music ->(z.B. Thriller ca 14min)*
*


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nette hände lod ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> not



pff


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

MIchael Jackson hat auch nur mit wasser gekocht :/


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUeFuNt48AM


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Zomg ich schau mir grad zum 2ten mal Ghost rider an...einfach nur epic^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Zomg ich schau mir grad zum 2ten mal Ghost rider an...einfach nur epic^^


den film mit dem schauspieler oder den echten motorradfahrer?


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Rider_(Film) ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Rider_(Film) ^^


fand den film rotz...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_Rider_(Stuntman)


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player...tid=44134656001


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ach, die Geschichte ist scheisse, aber die Special Effekte!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

geldgieriges scheißpack diese jacksonfamilie


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Wie schoen das du so ueber menschen unrteilen kannst.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ach, die Geschichte ist scheisse, aber die Special Effekte!!!



joa die effekte waren ganz nett <:


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> geldgieriges scheißpack diese jacksonfamilie


Geld regiert die Welt. Als ob InFlames etc. kein Geld machen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

moin un so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Carcass herrscht sowieso.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Carcass herrscht sowieso.


Mehr oder minder...


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> moin un so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mohooooooooin edoulein &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mehr oder minder...


Mehr


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geld regiert die Welt. Als ob InFlames etc. kein Geld machen wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja aber sein vater geht dafür über leichen


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> joa die effekte waren ganz nett <:


ausserdem hab ich nach "Skulduggery Pleasant" (<--- Bestes Buch ever!!!!!) und "Alles Sense" (Terry Pratchet...) hab ich so richtig eine schwaeche fuer laufende Skellette <3


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Mehr


sei ruhig


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Mehr


Nö, eher weit aus weniger. Sonst wären sie berühmter, würden sie herrschen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja aber sein vater geht dafür über leichen



das stimmt wohl leider.....arme kinder :/


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Mehr


oder Weniger


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, eher weit aus weniger. Sonst wären sie berühmter, würden sie herrschen...


Nein


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja aber sein vater geht dafür über leichen


Pech, was solls? Kannst du nichts dran ändern und vllt. war es auch gut so...


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ausserdem hab ich nach "Skulduggery Pleasant" (<--- Bestes Buch ever!!!!!) und "Alles Sense" (Terry Pratchet...) hab ich so richtig eine schwaeche fuer laufende Skellette <3



(rob) zombies und skelette ftw xD


----------



## TheLostProphet (12. Oktober 2009)

Bekannt sein = Geld = Macht

Carcass = nicht berühmt ergo Carcass = keine macht ergo Carcass = nicht herrschend


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pech, was solls? Kannst du nichts dran ändern und vllt. war es auch gut so...


vielleicht..


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

und alles fit bei euch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

schlechten leuten gehts immer gut^^


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Bekannt sein = Geld = Macht
> 
> Carcass = nicht berühmt ergo Carcass = keine macht ergo Carcass = nicht herrschend





Carcass herrscht eben aus dem Verborgenen.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> (rob) zombies und skelette ftw xD


Zombies sind mir zu unziviliesiert...
Ich mein, was ist charmanter als so ein Skellet mit einer Pistole, einem Bently R-Type Continental und einem Schwarzen Anzug?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Carcass herrscht eben aus dem Verborgenen.


In deinem Traum herrschen sie, sonst nirgends


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Carcass herrscht eben aus dem Verborgenen.


Nö


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Carcass herrscht eben aus dem Verborgenen.


leben ohne hiXn... es ist möglich


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hab vergessen ne Feuerhand zu erwaehnen. Die traegt auch zum tollen Auftreten bei xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Zombies sind mir zu unziviliesiert...
> Ich mein, was ist charmanter als so ein Skellet mit einer Pistole, einem Bently R-Type Continental und einem Schwarzen Anzug?
> 
> 
> ...



das hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Zombies sind mir zu unziviliesiert...
> Ich mein, was ist charmanter als so ein Skellet mit einer Pistole, einem Bently R-Type Continental und einem Schwarzen Anzug?
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheLostProphet (12. Oktober 2009)

Btw...was ist das eigentlich für ein Name?

Der taktlosse Vernichter

0o Da denk ich eher an Trash-Horror oder einen schlechten Kidnerfilm mit einem noch schlechteren Bösewicht...
Ist ja vllt gar nicht so abwegig...


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hab vergessen ne Feuerhand zu erwaehnen. Die traegt auch zum tollen Auftreten bei xD



kann mal plx jemand rob ne feuerhand machen? ich kann doch nicht gegen so ein lahmes skelett verlieren :<


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Kann er auch Feuerbaelle werfen, hat er ne coole und gutaussehende Begleiterin bei sich, hat er auch so nen tollen humor?

Na toll jetzt streiten wir uns ueber unser vorbilder statt zusammen die Weltherrschaft zu uebernehmen xD


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

gutaussehnde begleiterin?


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach den hab ich auch vergessen.
Also Zombies < Skelette!

Lod:
Naja, ich find Stephanie ist ziemlich gutaussehend, aber geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier die beiden (Mein Bildschirmhintergrund)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Kann er auch Feuerbaelle werfen, hat er ne coole und gutaussehende Begleiterin bei sich, hat er auch so nen tollen humor?
> 
> Na toll jetzt streiten wir uns ueber unser vorbilder statt zusammen die Weltherrschaft zu uebernehmen xD



er...er....äähhh....macht gute musik :<


hast recht lass uns verbünden und die weltherrschaft an uns reißen x3


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ach den hab ich auch vergessen.
> Also Zombies < Skelette!



nö :< 
zombies > all


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Mit dem hohen Intellekt von Mir und dem Durchhaltevermoegen von dir schaffen wir das xD


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

ich möchte folterknecht werden das kann ich *meld hüpf meld* oder bierminister oder kriegstreiber :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mit dem hohen Intellekt von Mir und dem Durchhaltevermoegen von dir schaffen wir das xD



ih bi doh nüh dof :<


@ LoD
du wirst bierminister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da werden deine fähigkeiten voll ausgeschöpft xDDDD


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Nehmen wir ihn auf? Er kann fuer die leichten aufgaben wie Kaffee holen gut sein xD


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

rockt so derbe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkkOQjK71Ss


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bier


Okay und ich *hust* bewache das Bier.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Habt ihr nicht so das Gefuehl das an Skatero etwas nicht stimmt?
Naja egal, aufgenommen.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Btw...was ist das eigentlich für ein Name?
> 
> Der taktlosse Vernichter
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF7NpIsy4-I...feature=related




3.04 min


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

achja mein neuer hintergrund hrhrhr <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


AHAHAHAHAHAHA
der schatten unter der nase von ihr erinnert mich an jmd anders...


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

ICH LIEBE SKELLETTE!!!!


Brille du kannst wirklich keinen sehen, der gluecklich ist ohne ihn zu beleidigen ):

LoD beweise deine Treue und wirf ihn in den Kerker!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir ihn auf? Er kann fuer die leichten aufgaben wie Kaffee holen gut sein xD



jap gute idee xD


LordofDemons schrieb:


> rockt so derbe
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkkOQjK71Ss



SoaD rockt allgemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besonders der anfang ist geil <3


Skatero schrieb:


> Okay und ich *hust* bewache das Bier.



mhh....mjam....da stimmt doch was nicht 



dragon1 schrieb:


> Habt ihr nicht so das Gefuehl das an Skatero etwas nicht stimmt?
> Naja egal, aufgenommen.



mhh war das nich was voreilig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

DER Lachmann ... Du wirst mir immer sympatischer. Du hast nicht zufällig nen Last.fm Account? ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> der schatten unter der nase von ihr erinnert mich an jmd anders...


pwnd!!!


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh war das nich was voreilig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jetzt ist es zu spät.

Ach übrigens teste ich auch regelmässig, ob das Bier vergiftet ist.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Brille du kannst wirklich keinen sehen, der gluecklich ist ohne ihn zu beleidigen ):


is klar


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

skullduggery pleasant....
kann mir jmd sagen ob das buch gut ist?
wollte es mir eig kaufen


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Yay Lachmann Up the Irons!


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Du bist etwas, was mit einem A beginnt und mit einem rschloch  endet -.-
Hmm, taeglich, verbindliche Folterungen fuer Brille?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

jetzt kommt mal wieder runter!


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Du bist etwas, was mit einem A beginnt und mit einem rschloch  endet -.-


bitte was? oO
was hastn du fürn problem


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> DER Lachmann ... Du wirst mir immer sympatischer. Du hast nicht zufällig nen Last.fm Account? ;D



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne hab ich nich 


Skatero schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es zu spät.
> 
> Ach übrigens teste ich auch regelmässig, ob das Bier vergiftet ist.



natürlich und das 3 mal in 10 min ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LordofDemons schrieb:


> Yay Lachmann Up the Irons!



!!


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Du bist etwas, was mit einem A beginnt und mit einem rschloch  endet -.-
> Hmm, taeglich, verbindliche Folterungen fuer Brille?


Du weißt schon, dass man dich nun reporten könnte, weil du jemanden direkt beleidigt hast?


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Du bist etwas, was mit einem A beginnt und mit einem rschloch  endet -.-


Bitte nicht so kompliziert. -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

jetzt werden wir wieder alle friedlich!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

O_o was hab ich verpasst? :<


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja gogo, hol dir einen. :O


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

thumbnails sind ja soooo scheiße -.-


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

passend zum themawechsel könnte jmd meine frage beantworten^^


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> skullduggery pleasant....
> kann mir jmd sagen ob das buch gut ist?
> wollte es mir eig kaufen


ein Wort: Ja.

Es ist genial, ich musste es bereits an meine Halbe Klasse borgen (den ersten teil) und die anderen teile haben sich die dann selber geholt.

Schon die erste Zeile:
"Gordon Edeglys Tod war ein Schock fuer alle, nicht zuletzt fuer ihn selbst.
Gerade sass er noch da an seinem Neuen Buch, und ploetzlich war er weg.
"Was fuer ein tragischer verlust" dachte er noch, dann brach er zusammen"

Action: 9/10
Humor 10/10
Spannung 9/10
Liebe/beziehungen 0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

WORUM GEHTS MAAAAN!!!!!

ps mir ist laaaangweilig-.-


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> natürlich und das 3 mal in 10 min ne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein ich teste natürlich jedes einzelne Bier. Aber es ist doch unfhöflich euch ein angefangenes Bier zu geben oder?
Also trinke ich die getesteten Bier noch ganz aus.

PS: So steht das auch in unserem Vertrag.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> WORUM GEHTS MAAAAN!!!!!
> 
> ps mir ist laaaangweilig-.-



k.p 


daaaaaaannn bleib hier mach dir musik an und tr0ll0r was mit uns rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein ich teste natürlich jedes einzelne Bier. Aber es ist doch unfhöflich euch ein angefangenes Bier zu geben oder?


teilen macht spaß


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

woooooot ich kann dich nicht einfach so allein das bier testen lassen alleine ist das eine viel zu schwere aufgabe ich helf dir selbstlos wie ich bin!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ein Wort: Ja.
> 
> Es ist genial, ich musste es bereits an meine Halbe Klasse borgen (den ersten teil) und die anderen teile haben sich die dann selber geholt.
> 
> ...




gut gut^^
langsam geht mir der lesestoff aus
wen interessieren schon beziehungen? ich wurde viel zu oft enttäuscht um sowas ernst zu nehmen


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein ich teste natürlich jedes einzelne Bier. Aber es ist doch unfhöflich euch ein angefangenes Bier zu geben oder?
> Also trinke ich die getesteten Bier noch ganz aus.
> 
> PS: So steht das auch in unserem Vertrag.



höh?....*arbeitsvertrag von skatero less*

DRAGON?! wie konntest du das unterschreiben? O_o


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> wen interessieren schon beziehungen? ich wurde viel zu oft enttäuscht um sowas ernst zu nehmen


!!!!!


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein ich teste natürlich jedes einzelne Bier. Aber es ist doch unfhöflich euch ein angefangenes Bier zu geben oder?
> Also trinke ich die getesteten Bier noch ganz aus.
> 
> PS: So steht das auch in unserem Vertrag.


NEIN DAS STAND NICHT IM VERTRAG!
Hier, Zeile 980, kleingedruckt:
Jedes geoffntete Bier wird von Skatero bezahlt


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> teilen macht spaß






LordofDemons schrieb:


> woooooot ich kann dich nicht einfach so allein das bier testen lassen alleine ist das eine viel zu schwere aufgabe ich helf dir selbstlos wie ich bin!



wie sie direkt alle angekrochen kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> teilen macht spaß





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wusste der auch schon \o/


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> teilen macht spaß


Ja ok ich teile mit LoD, weil er der Bierminister ist.



LordofDemons schrieb:


> woooooot ich kann dich nicht einfach so allein das bier testen lassen alleine ist das eine viel zu schwere aufgabe ich helf dir selbstlos wie ich bin!


Okay du darfst mir helfen, aber sonst niemand.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> NEIN DAS STAND NICHT IM VERTRAG!
> Hier, Zeile 980, kleingedruckt:
> Jedes geoffntete Bier wird von Skatero bezahlt



hah self0wnd skatero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

angekrochen ich bin der bier minister er untersteht mir aber ich bin ein guter chef ich helfe meinen angestellten!


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> k.p
> 
> 
> daaaaaaannn bleib hier mach dir musik an und tr0ll0r was mit uns rum
> ...


mukke läuft (hab allys gekloppt da need ich sowas - xD)


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie sie direkt alle angekrochen kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ihr erobert Amerika + Russland in unserem Namen, schenkt es uns, dann werdet ihr angestellt und bekommt 50% des Biervorrats dieser Staaten. Wodka auch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> angekrochen ich bin der bier minister er untersteht mir aber ich bin ein guter chef ich helfe meinen angestellten!


bitte bau demnächst ein paar kommata ein :S


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hier, Zeile 980, kleingedruckt:
> Jedes geoffntete Bier wird von Skatero bezahlt


Und noch kleingedruckter:
Skatero's Kosten werden von dragon1 und DER Lachmann übernommen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

ohman, iwie ist das schon fast genauso nervig wie der mist mit star wars


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bitte bau demnächst ein paar kommata ein :S


-.-

was hast du heut bloß geraucht sonst warst du nie so kleinlich


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bitte bau demnächst ein paar kommata ein :S


paar? Nach, jedem, Wort, eins.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

Hier mitzulesen - ist ja schwerer, wie mein Arbeitstag.^^


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Kaum sagt man was nicht ganz so schönes und schon stürzen sich alle drauf. Ich hab Euch lieb. <3


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

huhu Schwärmer, sowas darf auch gleich aufräumen hier :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> was hast du heut bloß geraucht sonst warst du nie so kleinlich


es fiel mir schwer, den satz zu verstehen, was mich sehr traurig machte, da ich natürlich jeden deiner beiträge lesen und verstehen will *hust*


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich mich auch^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Kaum sagt man was nicht ganz so schönes und schon stürzen sich alle drauf. Ich hab Euch lieb. <3


wir dich auch

*bier geb*


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> angekrochen ich bin der bier minister er untersteht mir aber ich bin ein guter chef ich helfe meinen angestellten!



hach du bist so selbstlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dragon1 schrieb:


> Ihr erobert Amerika + Russland in unserem Namen, schenkt es uns, dann werdet ihr angestellt und bekommt 50% des Biervorrats dieser Staaten. Wodka auch.



juhu das bedeutet ich krieg die anderen 50% mhh...aber alleine geht das nicht....ich erfind dafür extra das summerbeer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da tretten dann nette metal bands auf \m/ und es gibt BIER UND VODKA OHNE ENDE MWHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Noch kleingedruckter: Falls Kosten von jemandem ausser Skatero Bezahlt werden bekommt er pro verbrauchtes Bier 5 Peitschenhiebe.
Diese werden an ihn und keinen anderen ausgeteilt.
Der/die auftragsgeber sind unantastbar


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> es fiel mir schwer, den satz zu verstehen, was mich sehr traurig machte, da ich natürlich jeden deiner beiträge lesen und verstehen will *hust*


Oo und ich dachte ich muss froh sein das du mich noch nicht auf igno hast^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> huhu Schwärmer, sowas darf auch gleich aufräumen hier :>


Hey, so kleinlich ist net mal Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guten Abend Dini


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und noch kleingedruckter:
> Skatero's Kosten werden von dragon1 und DER Lachmann übernommen.



FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Dini schrieb:


> huhu Schwärmer, sowas darf auch gleich aufräumen hier :>



nabend dini &#9829;


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wir dich auch
> 
> *bier geb*



Ich mag kein Bier, aber danke.^^


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> juhu das bedeutet ich krieg die anderen 50% mhh...aber alleine geht das nicht....ich erfind dafür extra das summerbeer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann bin ich der Vodkaminister.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Noch kleingedruckter: Falls Kosten von jemandem ausser Skatero Bezahlt werden bekommt er pro verbrauchtes Bier 5 Peitschenhiebe.
> Diese werden an ihn und keinen anderen ausgeteilt.
> Der/die auftragsgeber sind unantastbar



<:


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hey, so kleinlich ist net mal Lilly
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doch, und die gibt auch bei weniger als leute als arschloch zu bezeichnen 1tägige schreibsperren. -.-


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich mag kein Bier, aber danke.^^



kein bier? das hab ich ja noch nie gehört^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Korintenkacker -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann bin ich der Vodkaminister.


das hältst du keinen tag durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann bin ich der Vodkaminister.



bitte c:
dann bin ich der \m/ metal \m/ minister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> doch, und die gibt auch bei weniger als leute als arschloch zu bezeichnen 1tägige schreibsperren. -.-


Hm, mir noch nie aufgefallen =O


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hey, so kleinlich ist net mal Lilly
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lilly hat ihre Sporen auch schon verdient, Schnuggelsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brav sein und so^^


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> <:


So lieber mitherrscher, sehn uns morgen.
Ich kontrolliuer den Thread, das ja keiner mich umzustuerzen versucht!
Und nun, 5 Liter Freibier fuer jeden. Als 5l pro person.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Korintenkacker -.-


korinthenkacker wird mit h geschrieben *korinthen kack*


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Mhwahahahahah http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhYT-7bzHis


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, mir noch nie aufgefallen =O



weil die in der zeit nicht schreiben konnten um jemand davon zu erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

brille du bist aber heut wirklich kleinlicher als sonst


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

BAMM BAMM BAMM!
70k scrobbles!
http://www.lastfm.de/user/riesentrolli


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Lilly hat ihre Sporen auch schon verdient, *Schnuggelsche*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jetzt fängst du fast an, wie Lilly oO Ihr Mods seid irgendwie alle irgendwo tief in euch krank X)


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> BAMM BAMM BAMM!
> 70k scrobbles!
> http://www.lastfm.de/user/riesentrolli


gratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> So lieber mitherrscher, sehn uns morgen.
> Ich kontrolliuer den Thread, das ja keiner mich umzustuerzen versucht!
> Und nun, 5 Liter Freibier fuer jeden. Als 5l pro person.



bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

juhu freibier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wo sind die bands? :<


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

moin dini *unschuldig guck* war gaaaanz lüb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> kein bier? das hab ich ja noch nie gehört^^



Ich trink auch kein Zeug, dass mehr als 20% hat.^^ Schmeckt einfach widerlich...

Aber bei Bier ... keine Ahnung ... das is einfach abartig das Zeug. Das kann alkoholfrei sein und wär immernoch abartig.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> brille du bist aber heut wirklich kleinlicher als sonst


nich wirklich...
aber kann ja mal ne umfrage machen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

moin dini ich war bösartig und gehässig wie immer :>


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bis morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dass hier zb? als band ^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

So langsam kotzt mich Risen an -.-
Nicht nur, dass das Spiel quasi ne Kopie von Gothic 2 ist, nein, sie haben auch noch diese dämliche Sache mit reingenommen, wo man leute abstechen kann -.-


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bis morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du holst sie.
Aber wehe Die Apokalyptischen Reiter sind nicht dabei^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich trink auch kein Zeug, dass mehr als 20% hat.^^ Schmeckt einfach widerlich...
> 
> Aber bei Bier ... keine Ahnung ... das is einfach abartig das Zeug. Das kann alkoholfrei sein und wär immernoch abartig.



ja das über 20% mag ich auch meistens net...ausser im urlaub mal nen ouzo nachem essen
vllt trinkste auch einfach das falsche bier^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

ich geh jetzt sport machen !


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt sport machen !



lüg nich!


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt sport machen !


rechter arm training ist kein sport.


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt sport machen !


aba doch net mit der ex? oO


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dass hier zb? als band ^^



BUUUH!!! Scheiss Christlicher Metalcore!!! xD



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ja das über 20% mag ich auch meistens net...ausser im urlaub mal nen ouzo nachem essen
> vllt trinkste auch einfach das falsche bier^^



Ich mag auch Mischbier nicht ... kp ... ich mags einfach nicht.^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

LoD und Sport xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dass hier zb? als band ^^



nö lieber gama bomb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder municipal waste oder anthrax oder slayer oder rob zombie oder AA oder ensiferum oder....usw


dragon1 schrieb:


> Du holst sie.
> Aber wehe Die Apokalyptischen Reiter sind nicht dabei^^



okok sind dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt sport machen !



/fap?


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt fängst du fast an, wie Lilly oO Ihr Mods seid irgendwie alle irgendwo tief in euch krank X)


Wer weiß, wer weiß^^



Edou schrieb:


> moin dini *unschuldig guck* war gaaaanz lüb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





LordofDemons schrieb:


> moin dini ich war bösartig und gehässig wie immer :>


Was wird das, krieg ich jetzt tägliche Statusberichte im Nachtschwärmer? ;P


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> BUUUH!!! Scheiss Christlicher Metalcore!!! xD


muss mich in dem geschäft noch einüben als metla ;P relativ frisch lachmann hatt mich angesteckt diese kranke bazille


Edith: Dini u weißt wieso und ja ich versuchs regelmäßig zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Was wird das, krieg ich jetzt tägliche Statusberichte im Nachtschwärmer? ;P


im norden hagelts flames und im süden scheinen die spammer.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Wer weiß, wer weiß^^
> 
> 
> 
> Was wird das, krieg ich jetzt tägliche Statusberichte im Nachtschwärmer? ;P


1. Gibts zu, sie hat dir befohlen, direkt auf mich aufzupassen? :X
2. Jap...


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> muss mich in dem geschäft noch einüben als metla ;P relativ frisch lachmann hatt mich angesteckt diese kranke bazille



mwhahahaha und wieder 1 mehr für die metalige seite der macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mwhahahaha und wieder 1 mehr für die metalige seite der macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie heißt es? come to the dark side wie have cookis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mwhahahaha und wieder 1 mehr für die metalige seite der macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



miese action


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wie heißt es? come to the dark side wie have cookis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es heißt cookiEs


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es heißt cookiEs


ups ja ich weiß tipp zu schnell -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

hier etwas  für dich edou 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 









damit kannst du nichts falsch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Immer wenn ich Rob Zombie sehe, will ich ihn erschlagen oÖ


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wie heißt es? come to the dark side wie have cookis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


come to the metal side, we have beer


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wie heißt es? come to the dark side wie have cookis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir haben \m/metal\m/ cookies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> miese action






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

lachmann du nap...
wenn schon dragula, dann das originalvideo nehmen.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wie heißt es? come to the dark side wie have cookis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, das nicht ... aber wir haben Mädels wie diese:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Hopper/Raver haben nur sowas:

http://www.mendera.de/Elegal/schlampe.jpg

Ok ... das is zu viel ... mir wird selbst schlecht. :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich Rob Zombie sehe, will ich ihn erschlagen oÖ



=/


Skatero schrieb:


> come to the metal side, we have beer



xD


Grüne schrieb:


> lachmann du nap...
> wenn schon dragula, dann das originalvideo nehmen.



pff ich hab halt irgendeins genommen Ó_ó


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ok ... das is zu viel ... mir wird selbst schlecht. :X


alter verp... dich


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ok ... das is zu viel ... mir wird selbst schlecht. :X



oh gott O_o is die ausm resident evil film? beastimmt schon seit 3 jahren tod =/


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

meine augen!!!
mach das weg


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> BILD


DINI; MACH ES WEG!!!! BITTEEEEEEEE



DER schrieb:


> =/


Sorry, aber den seine Visage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

net schlecht die lieder ;P


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sorry, aber den seine Visage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich find der sieht cewl aus 


Edou schrieb:


> net schlecht die lieder ;P






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



komm näher zur metaligen seite hrhrhr beer und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Habs zu nem Link gemacht.... xD


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich find der sieht cewl aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


juhu beer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Habs zu nem Link gemacht.... xD


Nur blöd, dass sich Quotes net ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> come to the metal side, we have beer



Eigentlich geht das ja anders. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur blöd, dass sich Quotes net ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


in denen es aber nich mehr drin ist


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> juhu beer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



!!!


Razyl schrieb:


> Nur blöd, dass sich Quotes net ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



habs schon geändert :x


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Wie Razyl so tut, als wäre der Vote für ihn überraschend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Oder zumindest das Ergebnis bisher)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Habs zu nem Link gemacht.... xD



bleibt abschließend nurnoch zu sagen....beim nächsten sex nich dran denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> !!!
> 
> 
> habs schon geändert :x


so nu müssen wa nur noch die gangsta rappa verteiben aus der welt...


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> bleibt abschließend nurnoch zu sagen....beim nächsten sex nich dran denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



raus aus meinem kopf bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wie Razyl so tut, als wäre der Vote für ihn überraschend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist es, denn außer den großen NFS-Test hab ich nicht viel raus gehauen. Aber der war anstrengend genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Fuck ey ... da war die Oma so hässlich, dass alle übersehen haben, wie geil die Dame darüber war. ;D


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry Link ging irgendwie gerade nicht.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Fuck ey ... da war die Oma so hässlich, dass alle übersehen haben, wie geil die Dame darüber war. ;D


Von der hat man nur das Gesicht gesehen hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> so nu müssen wa nur noch die gangsta rappa verteiben aus der welt...



bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit äxten,drachen und thors hammer gegen vokuhilas und zu laute handys im bus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (12. Oktober 2009)

Wo bleiben meine täglichen Statusberichte? Ich muss die Wochenmeldung pünktlich an den Nikolaus senden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend ihr.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> bleibt abschließend nurnoch zu sagen....beim nächsten sex nich dran denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vll wenn mans rauszögern muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Von der hat man nur das Gesicht gesehen hrhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaa, leider ... aber für mehr ist das Forum hier nicht zu gebrauchen.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Fuck ey ... da war die Oma so hässlich, dass alle übersehen haben, wie geil die Dame darüber war. ;D



achja....

/fap


a wild maladin appears 
hi mala


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Wo bleiben meine täglichen Statusberichte? Ich muss die Wochenmeldung pünktlich an den Nikolaus senden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich war ganz lieb Maladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abend


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Wo bleiben meine täglichen Statusberichte? Ich muss die Wochenmeldung pünktlich an den Nikolaus senden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich war brav und will 100 euro von dem dicken alten mann^^ (mehr ist immer herzlichgern gesehn)


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /fap


du bist ekelhaft.


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> raus aus meinem kopf bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bier hilft.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll wenn mans rauszögern muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja das hält dann auch ein paar stunden...


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist ekelhaft.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Wo bleiben meine täglichen Statusberichte? Ich muss die Wochenmeldung pünktlich an den Nikolaus senden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Malaschatz! <3
hihi


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Was ist der unterschied zwischen nem penner und nem anwalt?

Der penner verdient sein geld legal


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> achja....
> /fap



Hier: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bier hilft.



hast recht....AUF ZUM KIOSK!!11


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sabber*
ehhh....äääh...öööhh.....ääähhhh


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG!!!!!!!!
seht ihr auch dieses kleine kissen da drinne? unglaublich!!!!!


----------



## Maladin (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Malaschatz! <3
> hihi



Diese Browserseite werde ich nie wieder reloaden. Diniengel <3


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DINI; MACH ES WE...
Moment mal... :X


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *sabber*
> ehhh....äääh...öööhh.....ääähhhh


*Bild von der omi zeigt*


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

brb 
...
....
... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *Bild von der omi zeigt*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> OMFG!!!!!!!!
> seht ihr auch dieses kleine kissen da drinne? unglaublich!!!!!


ja dass sah ich und es war....einfach wow^^


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> brb
> ...
> ....
> ...
> ...


Viel Spass. Hrhrhr


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> 1000 Euro! Wer bietet mehr?
> 
> EDIT: Is das zu nackig? xD



glaub schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> EDIT: Is das zu nackig? xD


Eventuell...
Aber ich würde nicht einen Euro bieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> man wo kriegt ihr sowas her^^?


hust* ich glaub das geht schon zu weit *dini anschiel* was sagst du dazu?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> man wo kriegt ihr sowas her^^?



anonymous delivers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Skatero schrieb:


> Viel Spass. Hrhrhr



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> man wo kriegt ihr sowas her^^?



Das is meine Schwester!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Spaß ... ja das, wo man das herbekommt, nennt man World Wide Web. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wann bekomm ich eigentlich mal die Kohle dafür? :O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> EDIT: Is das zu nackig? xD



Denke ja ...


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du übertreibst es langsam Blood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LoL! Das Bild kenn ich! Lachmann....Björnstrid?


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Das is meine Schwester!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wow die zähne oO


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

Das ist echt grenzwertig... *räusper*


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

wasn hier los ihr fappierer?


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2009)

South Park auf MTV.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du übertreibst es langsam Blood
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das is keine Übertreibung ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich es übertreiben will, dann würde ich hier Bilder reinhauen, bei denen nicht nur DER Lachmann mit /fap anfangen würde! XD


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Das ist echt grenzwertig... *räusper*


Jeder Beitrag von Dini ist für diesen Thread eine Bereicherung..


Das musste nun sein XD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> bild



naja die is ja nich grade bombe...


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Das is keine Übertreibung ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du auch nach nem perm bann xDDDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> LoL! Das Bild kenn ich! Lachmann....Björnstrid?



w00t? das is rageguy


Bloodletting schrieb:


> Das is keine Übertreibung ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meine ansprüche liegen anscheinend sehr tief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Das ist echt grenzwertig... *räusper*





chopi schrieb:


> Tittön! Tittön ohne Nippöl!


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Wir brauchen im Buffed-Forum einen ab18 Bereich, wer ist dafür?


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Das is keine Übertreibung ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nicht lang, die wären schnell weg und dein Punktekonto würde rasant ansteigen :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wir brauchen im Buffed-Forum einen ab18 Bereich, wer ist dafür?



gute ide-wait!shit =/


----------



## Maladin (12. Oktober 2009)

Das gilt ebenso für Homoerotische Pornografie :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wir brauchen im Buffed-Forum einen ab18 Bereich, wer ist dafür?


/b/uffed?


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wir brauchen im Buffed-Forum einen ab18 Bereich, wer ist dafür?


In einem MMO-Forum einen Ab18 Bereich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wir brauchen im Buffed-Forum einen ab18 Bereich, wer ist dafür?


du meinst dass jedes 11jährige kiddy da reinschaut nene lassen wirs lieber im ns raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Das gilt ebenso für Homoerotische Pornografie :>


du spielst nicht zufällig auf die sache vor nem jahr mit melih an? *fg*


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Das gilt ebenso für Homoerotische Pornografie :>


Ich wette, mindestens 5 Leute haben da nun an etwas bestimmtes gedacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Das gilt ebenso für Homoerotische Pornografie :>



O_o wie kommste denn jetzt dadrauf?


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> In einem MMO-Forum einen Ab18 Bereich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar ... AOC und so ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> w00t? das is rageguy




Hm...!
Hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> In einem MMO-Forum einen Ab18 Bereich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Razyl... hach wie schön =)


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> O_o wie kommste denn jetzt dadrauf?


gell wie kannst du nur ;P


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Klar ... AOC und so ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


AOC hat sein Unterforum schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Klar ... AOC und so ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eig is ja nur das spiel ab 18^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hm...!
> Hier:



xD


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Razyl... hach wie schön =)


Ich find meine Beträge auch schön. Schön, dass sie dir gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> /b/uffed?



/b/ wie /b/anned


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xD


olololololol


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> /b/ wie /b/anned


ui, jetzt hab ich aber angst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> eig is ja nur das spiel ab 18^^



Joar, und wenn ich da jetzt Screenshots des Spieles zeige, dann ist das nicht schlimm.
Aber sobald da ne nackte Brust zu sehen ist, schreien die Mods.

Wo ist die Gerechtigkeit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wette, mindestens 5 Leute haben da nun an etwas bestimmtes gedacht


Nein keine hübschen Mädels, sondern Kerle...



DER schrieb:


> O_o wie kommste denn jetzt dadrauf?


Er leidet noch unter einem Trauma, als Mod sieht man schliiiimme Dinge


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ui, jetzt hab ich aber angst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hätt er nicht zu mir gesagt^^


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nein keine hübschen Mädels, sondern Kerle...
> 
> 
> Er leidet noch unter einem Trauma, als Mod sieht man schliiiimme Dinge


oO gute besserung...


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Er leidet noch unter einem Trauma, als Mod sieht man schliiiimme Dinge


lachmann kennt /b/... von daher weiss er, was schlimm ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach fuck, geht ja um mala


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Er leidet noch unter einem Trauma, als Mod sieht man schliiiimme Dinge



haha *g*


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nein keine hübschen Mädels, sondern Kerle...
> 
> 
> Er leidet noch unter einem Trauma, als Mod sieht man schliiiimme Dinge


1. Hier ist doch derzeit nur 1 hübsches Mädel on... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Echt? Gieve me the Mod-status 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Er leidet noch unter einem Trauma, als Mod sieht man schliiiimme Dinge



Zum Glück habe ich noch die Medizin *tabletten mampf* furchtbare Dinge *zitter*


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xD




Daher kenn ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Hier ist doch derzeit nur 1 hübsches Mädel on...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schleim00r


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Hier ist doch derzeit nur 1 hübsches Mädel on...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke, hab aber kein Interesse an dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich noch die Medizin *tabletten mampf* furchtbare Dinge *zitter*


Bist du schon abhängig davon?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich noch die Medizin *tabletten mampf* furchtbare Dinge *zitter*


na, da bist du ja ideal für den mod job.
einfach alles paddeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lachmann kennt /b/... von daher weiss er, was schlimm ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*in die ecke setz und wein und appathisch zuck*

da war ein pferd...die frau und dann ÄHKGKFJKFJDKSDKA

*eine einzelne träne läuft seine wange runter*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> schleim00r


Musste sein X)



Bloodletting schrieb:


> Danke, hab aber kein Interesse an dir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du bist nur ein Frosch...


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Danke, hab aber kein Interesse an dir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich weiss nicht, worüber ich mehr lachen soll.
dass du razyl als mädchen bezeichnest (was ja nicht ma so lustig ist)
oder dass du ihn schön findest.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nein keine hübschen Mädels, sondern Kerle...
> [...]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


???


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist nur ein Frosch...



er ist motherfuckin kermit,bitch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht, worüber ich mehr lachen soll.
> dass du razyl als mädchen bezeichnest (was ja nicht ma so lustig ist)
> oder dass du ihn schön findest.


Oder das du den Satz gerade total missverstehst...


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist nur ein Frosch...



Hey! Nur weil ich Warzen im Intimbereich habe, bin ich kein Frosch. :X


----------



## H2OTest (12. Oktober 2009)

guten tach

razyl hattest du probleme be der parabellum installation?


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht, worüber ich mehr lachen soll.
> dass du razyl als mädchen bezeichnest (was ja nicht ma so lustig ist)
> oder dass du ihn schön findest.


nein er bezeichnete sich selbst doch als mädel oO *verwirrt*


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hey! Nur weil ich Warzen im Intimbereich habe, bin ich kein Frosch. :X



eeeeeeeewwwww


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

bansky!


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> guten tach
> 
> razyl hattest du probleme be der parabellum installation?


Bei der ersten installation ja, hab es dann deinstalliert und nochmal installiert. Danach gings. Wieso?


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> eeeeeeeewwwww


zu....viele......details.....*in der ecke lieg und verstört zuckt*


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oder das du den Satz gerade total missverstehst...


joa... egal


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> eeeeeeeewwwww



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-oAZDcldzU <- These girls have seen your face ... over and over again ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bei der ersten installation ja, hab es dann deinstalliert und nochmal installiert. Danach gings. Wieso?



weil es bei mir überhaupt nicht funktioniert


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa... egal



so ist es richtig^^
hinnehmen...und weitermachen


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> weil es bei mir überhaupt nicht funktioniert


Dann musst du dich mal an den techn. Support von Acony melden. Die sollten dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> picture
> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> zu....viele......details.....*in der ecke lieg und verstört zuckt*



*mit zuck*



Bloodletting schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-oAZDcldzU <- These girls have seen your face ... over and over again ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eeeeeeeewww


----------



## H2OTest (12. Oktober 2009)

okay guck ich da ma nach


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Fuckin Amazing


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *mit zuck*
> 
> 
> 
> eeeeeeeewww


"were you watching two girls one cup or something??&#65279; jeeze. "
also kommentar drunter...
erscheint mir logisch


----------



## Maladin (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab den Pedobär mal zur Fleischverwertung gegeben.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

omg -.-


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

Nein Trolli, ich sage nur... 2 Guys, 2 Lollipops....



ääääh brille!? *angst*
wieso fallen uns ähnliche sachen ein!?


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> "were you watching two girls one cup or something??&#65279; jeeze. "
> also kommentar drunter...
> erscheint mir logisch



xD


Maladin schrieb:


> Ich hab den Pedobär mal zur Fleischverwertung gegeben.



=/


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> "were you watching two girls one cup or something??&#65279; jeeze. "
> also kommentar drunter...
> erscheint mir logisch





> Im Jahr 2007 erreichte ein veröffentlichter Film-Trailer der kommerziellen koprophilen Produktion _2 Girls 1 Cup_ eine erhöhte Bekanntheit im Internet. Eine wichtige Rolle hierbei spielten zahlreiche sogenannte _reaction videos_, in denen sich Menschen, die dieses Video betrachten und wohl größtenteils zum ersten Mal mit Koprophilie in Kontakt kommen, selbst filmen oder gefilmt werden. Entsprechende Kurzfilme bilden die eigentliche Basis des sogenannten „two girls one cup“-Hypes und finden sich tausendfach bei Youtube und auf ähnlichen Seiten.



Herrlich ... (ja ich habe das Video gesehen und ja ... es ist nicht schön)


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

nein ihr perverslinge ich war joggen -.- richtung wald und in den wald rein : /

pfeiffendeckel!




Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit sowas findet man leider in meiner gegend viel zu selten höchstens auf dem friedhof (naja bei mir wissen se wenigstens wie man richtig ritzt)




Grüne schrieb:


> du spielst nicht zufällig auf die sache vor nem jahr mit melih an? *fg*


ich finds immer noch se sauerei das der gebannt wurde :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Herrlich ... (ja ich habe das Video gesehen und ja ... es ist nicht schön)


kumpel von mir aht gekotzt


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nein Trolli, ich sage nur... 2 Guys, 2 Lollipops....


Danke Dini, nun ist mir der Appetit vergangen. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Herrlich ... (ja ich habe das Video gesehen und ja ... es ist nicht schön)



das video hat doch schon so ziemlich jeder gesehen oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich finds immer noch se sauerei das der gebannt wurde :<


naja, er wurd ja danach wieder entbannt


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Herrlich ... (ja ich habe das Video gesehen und ja ... es ist nicht schön)



themawechsel...mir wird grade wieder schlecht-.-


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, er wurd ja danach wieder entbannt


Nun ist er aber für immer gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nein ihr perverslinge ich war joggen -.- richtung wald und in den wald rein : /



jajajaja xD



Grüne schrieb:


> kumpel von mir aht gekotzt



weichei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nun ist er aber für immer gebannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tjoa, der n4p


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Danke Dini, nun ist mir der Appetit vergangen. Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dir auch? mir ebenso-.- dini du bist fiiiiies^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

warum könnt ihr eigendlich immer nur an sex denken...


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Danke Dini, nun ist mir der Appetit vergangen. Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Edou schrieb:


> dir auch? mir ebenso-.- dini du bist fiiiiies^^


\o/
Erst seit ihr ganz scharf auf die Abgrunde des Modlebens und dann bei sowas schon schwächeln *fg*


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> warum könnt ihr eigendlich immer nur an sex denken...


Weil du es bist


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

dini roxxort hie ralles weg !!!!


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> warum könnt ihr eigendlich immer nur an sex denken...


natur des mannes glied?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dini roxxort hie ralles weg !!!!


kk cya



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> \o/


Nicht nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> warum könnt ihr eigendlich immer nur an sex denken...



weil wir es können?


----------



## H2OTest (12. Oktober 2009)

@ razyl schönes viedio


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> weil wir es können?


ja dass ist geil

Warum [beliebeigen satz einfügen]

WEIL ICH ES KANN!! XD


----------



## Maladin (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> \o/
> Erst seit ihr ganz scharf auf die Abgrunde des Modlebens und dann bei sowas schon schwächeln *fg*



Jap .. schwach *ggg*


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sie hat doch nur gelolt O_o


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> @ razyl schönes viedio


Das Parabellum Video?


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Abend Leuts!


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dini roxxort hie ralles weg !!!!


wus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Jap .. schwach *ggg*


pff


----------



## H2OTest (12. Oktober 2009)

nein das dragon age


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> \o/
> Erst seit ihr ganz scharf auf die Abgrunde des Modlebens und dann bei sowas schon schwächeln *fg*


Das war doch nur so dahin gesagt... meine güte


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ja dass ist geil
> 
> Warum [beliebeigen satz einfügen]
> 
> WEIL ICH ES KANN!! XD



bei barlow kamm das am besten rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Maladin schrieb:


> Jap .. schwach *ggg*



nur die  ich bin ganz stark *sich aufblas*


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pff


 pff mala nicht so an XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Abend Leuts!



abend nawato &#9829;


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> pff mala nicht so an XD


wieso


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nein das dragon age


Achso, jop nen sehr netter Cinematic. Blutig, wie fast jeder Trailer zum Spiel, aber stimmig.


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Abend Leuts!


huuuuuhuuuuuuuu...


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> abend nawato &#9829;


Ah hi immer sympatischer werdender Tüp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ah hi immer sympatischer werdender Tüp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



selber &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso


ka....


@ nawato du bist auch so nen metal heini ja?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

yay in flames!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

jap isser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ka....


zomg versuchtst dich nur, bei mala einzuschleimen !!11


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es wird warm im thread :/


musstest du furzen-.-

*sauerstoff masken an alle weitergeb*


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

METAL FOR LIVE !!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> selber &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


hör uaf mit den dummen herzen, benutz das hier: <3


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> yay in flames!


ich hab gelesen, was vorher stand du homophober 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> yay in flames!



yey lamb of god


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Was wäre, wenn Brilles und mein Account aufeinmal gelöscht werden? Hm, antwortet! :X


----------



## H2OTest (12. Oktober 2009)

dankend sauerstoffmaske nehm


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> METAL FOR LIVE !!!!


l2english


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

YEAH LordOfDeamons ein In Flames fan !!!!! GOIL !!!!!


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zomg versuchtst dich nur, bei mala einzuschleimen !!11


WEIL ICH ES KANN!!!

@ nawato und lachi : dank dem lachmann ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (12. Oktober 2009)

ihr macht n neuen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hör uaf mit den dummen herzen, benutz das hier: <3



ich &#9829; so wie ich will &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> l2english


nöpe i live mei inglesh so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> WEIL ICH ES KANN!!!


ich will dich bannen, aber geht nicht...
WEIL ICH ES NICHT KANN!!!! Q_Q


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn Brilles und mein Account aufeinmal gelöscht werden? Hm, antwortet! :X


hmm nix wir würden so weitermachen wie bisher schätze ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn Brilles und mein Account aufeinmal gelöscht werden? Hm, antwortet! :X



wäre lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edou schrieb:


> WEIL ICH ES KANN!!!
> 
> @ nawato und lachi : dank dem lachmann ich auch
> 
> ...



mwhahahaha


haha @ brille


----------



## Maladin (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn Brilles und mein Account aufeinmal gelöscht werden? Hm, antwortet! :X



Das wäre wie Weihnachten, Ostern und Schnitzel und .......tag in einem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kiddin'


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Nö ohne Razyl würde das Leben keinen Sin mehr machen


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Das wäre wie Weihnachten, Ostern und Schnitzel und .......tag in einem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schnitzel tag?


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Nö ohne Razyl würde das Leben keinen Sin mehr machen


Doch es gitb doch metal^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn Brilles und mein Account aufeinmal gelöscht werden? Hm, antwortet! :X


Konfeti und feuerwerk bereitstell 


ka was wäre den dann?


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Doch es gitb doch metal^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Das wäre wie Weihnachten, Ostern und Schnitzel und .......tag in einem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


blowjob!!!!!!

muhahaha :S


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Doch es gitb doch metal^^


^^ Jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nagut solange es Metal gibt lebe ich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheLostProphet (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub der Thread hier wäre ungefähr so tot, so tot geht gar nicht xD
Der wär schon fast wieder untot *imba-roxxor-Wortwitz /off*

Yey Nawato, LordOfDemons ist nicht allein!
In Flames we trust! ~+


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> blowjob!!!!!!
> 
> muhahaha :S


LMAO!!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Schnitzel und BlXw*hust*tag in einem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bester tag überhautp :>


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> warum könnt ihr eigendlich immer nur an sex denken...



Und an was denkst Du bei Deiner Sig?^^


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Thread hier wäre ungefähr so tot, so tot geht gar nicht xD
> Der wär schon fast wieder untot *imba-roxxor-Wortwitz /off*
> 
> Yey Nawato, LordOfDemons ist nicht allein!
> In Flames we trust! ~+


In Flames We Trust !!!!!!!!!!! \m/


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Thread hier wäre ungefähr so tot, so tot geht gar nicht xD
> Der wär schon fast wieder untot *imba-roxxor-Wortwitz /off*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Das wäre wie Weihnachten, Ostern und Schnitzel und .......tag in einem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auf gut deutsch: Der beste Tag in deinem Leben? Na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und an was denkst Du bei Deiner Sig?^^


an onepiece?


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> schnitzel tag?


Lachmann... is nich wahr oder, das du das nicht kennst, oder?^^
Frauen sollen den nicht kennen, aber für Kerle ist der doch Pflicht hihi


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und an was denkst Du bei Deiner Sig?^^


ONe piece!


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Lachmann... is nich wahr oder, das du das nicht kennst, oder?^^
> Frauen sollen den nicht kennen, aber für Kerle ist der doch Pflicht hihi


sexismus? \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Lachmann... is nich wahr oder, das du das nicht kennst, oder?^^
> Frauen sollen den nicht kennen, aber für Kerle ist der doch Pflicht hihi



jetzt komm ich mir ganz blöd vor =/ was ist der schnitzeltag? :< uuuääähh


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Lachmann... is nich wahr oder, das du das nicht kennst, oder?^^
> Frauen sollen den nicht kennen, aber für Kerle ist der doch Pflicht hihi


für fleichfresser ja aber dass ist vegetarier XDDD


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Lachmann... is nich wahr oder, das du das nicht kennst, oder?^^
> Frauen sollen den nicht kennen, aber für Kerle ist der doch Pflicht hihi


Ganz ehrlich, ich weiß auch net was gemeint ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

ne arbeitskollegin von mir ist schwerste verfechterin des S&B tags die findet den super Oo

gut das is auch ne sexgierige .... ach was solls


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

googlet es ihr unwissenden, das hat sogar ne eigene Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Schnitzel und BLowjobtag Oo

verdammt

der tag an dem die männer verwöhnt werden das gegenstück zum valtentinstag -.-


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> googlet es ihr unwissenden, das hat sogar ne eigene Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*goog...*
Moment mal, du kannst es doch acuh für uns googeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> googlet es ihr unwissenden, das hat sogar ne eigene Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sry i cant-.- google und ich sind im clinch


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

Lieber unwissend - als reich an Blödheit. ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> googlet es ihr unwissenden, das hat sogar ne eigene Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



O_o ich dachte das wärn tag an dem man n schnitzel umsonst kriegt :<


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

> Eine neue Ära des Schnitzeltags bricht an...
> 
> Bisher war ich immer der Meinung, diese Seite macht allen Beteiligten ein bisschen Spaß und keiner würde sich angegriffen oder sonstwie belästigt fühlen. Mehr und mehr bekomme ich jedoch den Eindruck, dass ich damit falsch liege.
> 
> Mit Rücksicht auch auf die, die mir das noch nicht gesagt haben, entferne ich daher Bilder und Texte von dieser Seite. Sorry für alle Unannehmlichkeiten.


QQ


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *goog...*
> Moment mal, du kannst es doch acuh für uns googeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na klar ich kann mich auch selber verwarnen, bannen.... öööh, mist nee kann ich ja gar net *kringel*


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Na klar ich kann mich auch selber verwarnen, bannen.... öööh, mist nee kann ich ja gar net *kringel*


Ihr könnt auch nicht selbst bannen? Verdammt!


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2009)

So ich bin mal ein bisschen weg.

Bis später


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Na klar ich kann mich auch selber verwarnen, bannen.... öööh, mist nee kann ich ja gar net *kringel*


gieve modrechte und ich regel das


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> So ich bin mal ein bisschen weg.
> 
> Bis später


thxbbunso


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Lieber unwissend - als reich an Blödheit. ^^


Trivialwissen ist auch Wissen...
Klingt komisch, ist aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr könnt auch nicht selbst bannen? Verdammt!


WAT ich dachte Mods wären allmächtig? Oder ist das nur der Forengott der Götter?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> WAT ich dachte Mods wären allmächtig? Oder ist das nur der Forengott der Götter?


nur zam, und der is admin!1


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini,

ich kann Dich auch reporten ...^^
ok sinnfrei ...


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nur zam, und der is admin!1


Sach ich doch Forengott der Götter!


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Trivialwissen ist auch Wissen...
> Klingt komisch, ist aber so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klingt komisch, ist aber so denk ich oft wenn ich an unnützes denke (meist während schulunterricht der öde ist)


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Sach ich doch Forengott der Götter!



Und was ist mit den anderen Admins?


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Klingt komisch, ist aber so denk ich oft wenn ich an unnützes denke (meist während schulunterricht der öde ist)


Schule ist nur öder, wenn man nicht weiss wie man den Stoff wieder los wird !


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den anderen Admins?


Das sind nur kleine Hündchen des Forengottes der Götter !
Und die Mods sind deren Hündchen!


----------



## Maladin (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini - ich hab gerade eine Meldung reinbekommen. Das ist deine letzte Chance. Benimm dich endlich, sonst kommst du wieder in die Besenkammer. 

/wink maladin


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

*augenbraue hochzieh und brille muster*


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

ich habe jetzt dini reported und gefragt, was passiert, wenn ich einen mod reporte... und nichts passiert... sie sind immun!

e: oh fuck...


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Schule ist nur öder, wenn man nicht weiss wie man den Stoff wieder los wird !


aha....oki ich geh dann auch noch nen bissle mit ner freundin telefonieren schreiben und telefonieren ist echt mies.....^^
bb bis moin o so


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub ich sitz jetzt schon seit 11 stunden vorm pc Ó_ó und krieg langsam kopping 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nacht &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Dini - ich hab gerade eine Meldung reinbekommen. Das ist deine letzte Chance. Benimm dich endlich, sonst kommst du wieder in die Besenkammer.
> 
> /wink maladin






Dini schrieb:


> *augenbraue hochzieh und brille muster*






Grüne schrieb:


> e: oh fuck...


AHAHAHAHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> aha....oki ich geh dann auch noch nen bissle mit ner freundin telefonieren schreiben und telefonieren ist echt mies.....^^
> bb bis moin o so


Ja und falls mehr draus wird... nicht verhauen xD


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt dini reported und gefragt, was passiert, wenn ich einen mod reporte... und nichts passiert... sie sind immun!
> 
> e: oh fuck...


HOLY SHIT XDDDD


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja und falls mehr draus wird... nicht verhauen xD


ich tu mein bestes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich glaub ich sitz jetzt schon seit 11 stunden vorm pc Ó_ó und krieg langsam kopping
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


PFFF sitz mal 50 Stunden vor der scheiss Kiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

ohne auch nur einmal aufs klo zu dürfen ja das isthardcore Oo


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> PFFF sitz mal 50 Stunden vor der scheiss Kiste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich sach nur sommerferien....63std durchgemacht mit cs,wow,und so woah das war übeslt ich hab  fast den ganzen tag durchgepennt als ich wieder zuhause war oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *augenbraue hochzieh und brille muster*


ääääh
ich hab dich auch lieb *vanish*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ohne auch nur einmal aufs klo zu dürfen ja das isthardcore Oo



das ist unmöglich...


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ohne auch nur einmal aufs klo zu dürfen ja das isthardcore Oo


Ohne einmal was zu trinken und zu essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ohne auch nur einmal aufs klo zu dürfen ja das isthardcore Oo


Ach dann macht man es einfach so wie Cartman, wenn man ne Frau im Haushalt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ... , was passiert, wenn ich einen mod reporte...



Du bekommst die Verwarnung.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Du bekommst die Verwarnung.^^


nich wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ach dann macht man es einfach so wie Cartman, wenn man ne Frau im Haushalt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe lol - oki ich muss weg ich kann kaum labern und schrieben -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Oo hurrdurr!!!


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hehe lol - oki ich muss weg ich kann kaum labern und schrieben -.-


BYE und nochmal verhau es net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ohne auch nur einmal aufs klo zu dürfen ja das isthardcore Oo






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Phalsitzen für den Weltrekord ist Hardcore. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja LoD dein Avatar ist einfach nur verehrungswürdig !


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2009)

Was macht ihr für einen Scheiß?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ach ja LoD dein Avatar ist einfach nur verehrungswürdig !


das kompliment kann ich nur zurückgeben!


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was macht ihr für einen Scheiß?


Pfahlsitzen


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was macht ihr für einen Scheiß?


Den "Scheiß", den du nicht machst.


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das kompliment kann ich nur zurückgeben!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     In Flames we trust! xD


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was macht ihr für einen Scheiß?


braun und fest


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> braun und fest


nein Schwarz und feucht


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

helbraun und klebrig selor aber lassen wir das ich find das thema scheiße :/


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ach ja LoD dein Avatar ist einfach nur verehrungswürdig !





LordofDemons schrieb:


> das kompliment kann ich nur zurückgeben!


Aber nicht schmusen ihr beiden, ja?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> braun und fest


rofl


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> nein Schwarz und feucht


bitte keine details über deine freundin jetzt!


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Aber nicht schmusen ihr beiden, ja?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast du etwa etwas gegen Homos Oo


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Aber nicht schmusen ihr beiden, ja?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schmusen? Pah, die gehen VIEL weiter


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Aber nicht schmusen ihr beiden, ja?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


niemals daüfr haben wir ein extra hinterzimmer


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> helbraun und klebrig selor aber lassen wir das ich find das thema scheiße :/


bei den billigen wortspielen heute abend ist wohl für jeden was dubai?
*schenkel klopf*


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei den billigen wortspielen heute abend ist wohl für jeden was dubai?
> *schenkel klopf*


Füße hoch...


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Füße hoch...


der kam flach


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2009)

Da hat wohl jemand eure Köpfe mit der Toilette verwechselt Oo


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Hier kommt fast alles Flach...


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hast du etwa etwas gegen Homos Oo


nein =)



LordofDemons schrieb:


> niemals daüfr haben wir ein extra hinterzimmer


hihihaaaahaaaamuhahaaaa *kringel*


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand eure Köpfe mit der Toilette verwechselt Oo


Zumindest sind wir... ach lassen wir das


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hier kommt fast alles Flach...


hoffentlich sind die frauen anders


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand eure Köpfe mit der Toilette verwechselt Oo


wer hat dir heut ins müsli gepisst?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand eure Köpfe mit der Toilette verwechselt Oo


wenns nur die toilette wär...


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zumindest sind wir... ach lassen wir das



Sprich dich aus... zumindest seid ihr was? Wach? Anwesend? Betrunken?


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hoffentlich sind die frauen anders


Stehst auf dickbrüstige Frauen ü60 oder was?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Stehst dickbrüstige Frauen ü60 oder was?


lass das ü60 weg und ersetz es durch meine altersklasse


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sprich dich aus... zumindest seid ihr was? Wach? Anwesend? Betrunken?


Nein, sonst endet das in einen Flame-War. Das möchte ich nicht.



Nawato schrieb:


> Stehst auf dickbrüstige Frauen ü60 oder was?


Nicht jede Frau ü60 hat dicke Brüste, da gibt es sicherlich acuh ne menge u60...


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lass das ü60 weg und ersetz es durch meine altersklasse





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nee neeeeeeeeeee


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand eure Köpfe mit der Toilette verwechselt Oo


"Das bisschen Grips im Hirn
das wird wohl Scheiße sein
die zu Dünnschiss wird wenn ihr das Maul aufmacht
Verzeiht mir wenn ich kotz
seht es als meine Antwort an"


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

@ Razyl ich weiss, hatte gerade nur ü60 im Kopf


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, sonst endet das in einen Flame-War. Das möchte ich nicht.



Das kannst du doch garnicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> @ Razyl ich weiss, hatte gerade nur ü60 im Kopf


mich würd ja jetzt interessieren warum genau ü60?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mich würd ja jetzt interessieren warum genau ü60?


da ist sein beuteschema


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mich würd ja jetzt interessieren warum genau ü60?


Pff kA musst an ein Mädchen denken, dann an ihre Mutter, dann an ihre Oma und mir wurde schlecht


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da ist sein beuteschema


diese theorie hab ihc auch


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl, danke für den Blogkommentar =)


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

SChleim0r!


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Razyl, danke für den Blogkommentar =)


Immer wieder gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> SChleim0r!


Deine mum...


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine mum...


Nana Razyl das hät ich von einer Ente nicht erwartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Nana Razyl das hät ich von einer Ente nicht erwartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sobald ich dich habe, bist du nur noch ne gerupfte Ente oO


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sobald ich dich habe, bist du nur noch ne gerupfte Ente oO


Ach komm schon las mich dich Ente nennen ok? Kriegst auch n Keks?


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ach komm schon las mich dich Ente nennen ok? Kriegst auch n Keks?


Ich deute nochmals auf meinen Usernamen hin...
Solltest du den nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, tust du mir leid oO


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich deute nochmals auf meinen Usernamen hin...
> Solltest du den nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, tust du mir leid oO


NA gut Madame Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann halt Razyl-Entchen


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> NA gut Madame Razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Madame? WTF? Und auch nicht Razyl-Entchen, sondern ganz einfach Razyl.


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Madame? WTF? Und auch nicht Razyl-Entchen, sondern ganz einfach Razyl.


OKAY -.- Spielverderber dann Monsieur Razyl(a)


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

*schmunzel*


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *schmunzel*


dini is amused


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> OKAY -.- Spielverderber dann Monsieur Razyl(a)


Ich sage es noch einmal:
Razyl

@ Dini:
Lach net so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was kann ich dafür, dass einige User hier total unterentwickelt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2009)

Sie hat irgendwas vor...

Reg dich nicht auf Entenkopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dini is amused


I agree


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sage es noch einmal:
> Razyl


Okay ich hör ja schon auf Razyl, Forengott der Spamer !


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Ach und sry Razyl du erinerst mich an jemanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daher hab ich das Bedürfnis dich Ente zu nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ach und sry Razyl du erinerst mich an jemanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ahja oO


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl ist ein Engel, wennauch noch mit Erz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Razyl ist ein Engel, wennauch noch mit Erz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kupfererz/Golderz? :X


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

ha razyl du erinnerst ihn an seine mudda


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kupfererz/Golderz? :X


Ich tippe auf Kupfer


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

Erz-engel - dachte ich bis eben. (Raziel -> Erzengel)

Sag mal, stammt das von Dir -> Razyl Gaming? (unwissend bin)


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

ok leute ich geh schlafen bis morgen pünktlich um halb 8 auf buffed nachti!


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ha razyl du erinnerst ihn an seine mudda


Gib Ruhe du ü90 Liebhaber oO


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Razyl ist ein Engel, wennauch noch mit Erz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Welcher von den 4en?


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ha razyl du erinnerst ihn an seine mudda


Öhm neeeeee er erinnert mich an einen der so ähnlich redet und der wird immer Ente genannt so hab ich halt diese Bedürfnis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

GNacht LoD


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok leute ich geh schlafen bis morgen pünktlich um halb 8 auf buffed nachti!


GN8 In Flames we trust xD Ich nerv dich mit dem Spruch sicher bis du In Flames hasst!


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Erz-engel - dachte ich bis eben. (Raziel -> Erzengel)
> 
> Sag mal, stammt das von Dir -> Razyl Gaming? (unwissend bin)


Ja, Razyl Gaming stammt von mir. Eigentlich war dies die 1. Adresse meines neuen Blogs, das haute jedoch net ganz hin. Das Konzept blieb aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ich bin dann auch mal schlafen


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gib Ruhe du ü90 Liebhaber oO


nein razyl ich will nicht in deinem jagdgebiet wildern


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ich bin dann auch mal schlafen


Auch Dir eine gute Nacht


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, Razyl Gaming stammt von mir. Eigentlich war dies die 1. Adresse meines neuen Blogs, das haute jedoch net ganz hin. Das Konzept blieb aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NEIIIIIN naja auch dir GN8


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2009)

Und weg sind se... ruhige Nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. Oktober 2009)

*stiefelt mit seiner P90 In der hand in den Schwärmer*


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nein razyl ich will nicht in deinem jagdgebiet wildern


Mein Jagdgebiet ist weiter unten :X

@ Selor:
Du hast doch sowieso Albträume von uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

PHA Ich sniper dir die Birne wech !


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. Oktober 2009)

Glaubst du *die P90 In den Vordergrund Rücke*


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Selor:
> Du hast doch sowieso Albträume von uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig, ich träume immer ich müsste euch allen wirklich begegnen *schüttel* Igitt igitt igitt!

Edit: Blade geh pennen und leg das Ding weg, du wirst dir sowieso nur selber weh tun!


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Glaubst du *die P90 In den Vordergrund Rücke*


Welche Spiel ? naja egal P90 SUCKT die hau ich mit dem kleinen Finger weg!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. Oktober 2009)

LoL
Counter-Strike: Source
92.1 Std. 

*setzt sich Mit seiner P90 hin*


----------



## Kronas (12. Oktober 2009)

rofl, fisting angriff


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LoL
> Counter-Strike: Source
> 92.1 Std.
> 
> *setzt sich Mit seiner P90 hin*


Igit dann noch so n Müll also NEEEEEEE sowas geht doch mal garnicht !


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

*Ein Lied* Nena feat. Rammstein


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. Oktober 2009)

Tzöööö Nawato =<


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

I'm the fistf*cking Nawato of PAIN ! man ich krieg diesen Müll nichtmehr ausm Kopf


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. Oktober 2009)

Ahja *steht Auf und Läuft eine runde mit seiner P90*


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ahja *steht Auf und Läuft eine runde mit seiner P90*


*Springt vom Dach und knifed dich, nimmt sich danach die P90 und isst sie auf!*


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Wo is mein L(s/o)D?


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

GN8 ich bin auch weg !


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wo is mein L(s/o)D?


Der pennt schon ...


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> gn8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nacht Grushdak^^


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Der pennt schon ...



wtf -.-


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wo is mein L(s/o)D?


Sorry. Ausverkauft.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> wtf -.-


ftw??


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2009)

twf!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Naja egal ich bin dan mal schlafen


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ftw??


ftw!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Oktober 2009)

Oh man der Download von AA3 dauert extrem lange :<


----------



## Dini (13. Oktober 2009)

dieser hellokitty vader *hypnotisiert schau*


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> dieser hellokitty vader *hypnotisiert schau*


dini in love with darth kitty


----------



## Dini (13. Oktober 2009)

mew meeew :>


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> mew  :>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Dini (13. Oktober 2009)

nein eher[attachment=9214:keira1.png]


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_das is nich Niedlich ^^


das abe r^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:hat was von na Katzen uhr ^^_


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> edit:hat was von na Katzen uhr ^^[/i]


son metronom^^


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Oktober 2009)

omg http://www.taz.de/1/politik/schwerpunkt-ue...chtige-freunde/


----------



## Dini (13. Oktober 2009)

die grinsekatze!!^^


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> omg http://www.taz.de/1/politik/schwerpunkt-ue...chtige-freunde/



Bist du langsam, das war schon vor Tagen bekannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Bist du langsam, das war schon vor Tagen bekannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mir doch wumpe


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_


Dini schrieb:



			die grinsekatze!!^^
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Ne da muss ich an die denken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freuh mich shcon drauf wen de rim Kino is ^^

<--Totaler Tim Burton Fan ^^_


----------



## Dini (13. Oktober 2009)

So, nachti! =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> So, nachti! =)


gn8 :>


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> So, nachti! =)


stuuuuuuuuuuuurmfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ANARCHIE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ANARCHIE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



KOMMUNISMUS!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD7UZpun2uw
weißbrot!


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Oktober 2009)

np: Schlagzeiln - Deutschland ist ein Athlet "No Nation Mixtape 2009"

geniales teil


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD7UZpun2uw
> weißbrot!



Woah, scheiß auf Politik!!! WEIßBROT! Auf die Straßen, kämpft für mehr Weißbrot!!

EDIT: Ist es Zufall, dass ich gerade Toastbrot esse? Oder sind es die Illuminaten?


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Oktober 2009)

macht ma was ihr 14m0r


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Oktober 2009)

*pups*


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> *pups*



*wegwedel*


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> *pups*


was fällt dir ein einfach in den thread zu pupsen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh dann mal.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Tag.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin


tach digga XD


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

b-net server down *in der ecke sitzt und weint*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Guten Tag ihr Unwürdigen.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

fuck jetzt wollt ich grad den anfangspost machen

*couch reinschieb*

*Bierkastenh instell*

*sich n bier nehm und auf couch setz*


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> tach digga XD



xD


Kronas schrieb:


> b-net server down *in der ecke sitzt und weint*



haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geschieht euch verkackten wow suchtis recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Guten Tag ihr Unwürdigen.



sprüche klauen suckt <.<


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

haha geil gta 4 niko machte eben swanton bomb bei mia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde ja, dass In Flames voll die Gossenband ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Guten Abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, dass In Flames voll die Gossenband ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign!


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, dass In Flames voll die Gossenband ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


BRenne!!!°!!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> fuck jetzt wollt ich grad den anfangspost machen
> 
> *couch reinschieb*
> 
> ...



*bier nehm*

*auf couch neben LoD setz*

alles klar bei euch?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *bier nehm*
> 
> *auf couch neben LoD setz*
> 
> alles klar bei euch?



*Zu Merkel renn und verpetz!*


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> BRenne!!!°!!!!!


Nö, obwohl es schon ein wenig kalt hier ist


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Zu Merkel renn und verpetz!*



problem officer?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> problem officer?



Bin hier nur zum observieren da. Ignoriert mich einfach!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bin hier nur zum observieren da. Ignoriert mich einfach!



*alkopop ignorier*


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

alki willste nicht wieder mal nen thread ausgraben von 2005?


----------



## Tabuno (13. Oktober 2009)

will auchn bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> alki willste nicht wieder mal nen thread ausgraben von 2005?



Mhh. Wäre ne Idee.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> will auchn bier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nimm dir eins


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

yay mach mal bitte^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja und ich bin auch als Missionar für gute Musik hier!
*10 in weiß gekleidete Männer hol und Lachmann wegen Bier und Death Metal verstoßes mitnehmen*


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

tz tabuno *Bier hinhalt* unfähig dir selber eins zu nehmen


----------



## Tabuno (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nimm dir eins


ok *ein bier aus lachmanns bierkiste nehm*


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> will auchn bier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*schaut auf dein Alter*
Zu jung


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ach ja und ich bin auch als Missionar für gute Musik hier!



i lol´d srsly


Tabuno schrieb:


> ok *ein bier aus lachmanns bierkiste nehm*



hey weg von meiner bierkiste :< nimm dir eins aus Lods kiste :<


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

*tabuno das bier achtkantig um die ohren hau*

das ist meine bierkiste Mein meinemeinemeinemeine


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube ich werde mal so nen Straight Edge! Ist sicher geil.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *tabuno das bier achtkantig um die ohren hau*
> 
> das ist meine bierkiste Mein meinemeinemeinemeine



an meine geht er aber auch nicht :<
*gewehr nachlad*


----------



## Tabuno (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> tz tabuno *Bier hinhalt* unfähig dir selber eins zu nehmen


thx schon 2 bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Voll die Alkoholiker hier oO
Moment, da fehlt noch Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde mal so nen Straight Edge! Ist sicher geil.



langweilig :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Voll die Alkoholiker hier oO



na und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou spar dir den CM Punk Jeff Hardy Flame.


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Hm also was echt funny ist in gta auf nen haus handgranate 2meter neben einen werf und geile moves machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. Oktober 2009)

ich kann mich nich mehr mit meinem wow acc einloggen da hilft nichma bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> na und?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, das Treffen der anonymen Alkoholiker ist nicht hier...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Hm also was echt funny ist in gta auf nen haus handgranate 2meter neben einen werf und geile moves machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach ja, Jeff Hardy hat jetzt voll die hässliche Kurzhaarfrisur (sah man in Matts Twitter).


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Hm also was echt funny ist in gta auf nen haus handgranate 2meter neben einen werf und geile moves machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mitm motorrad geile stunts machen > all


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

und hier meine damen und herren ein zukünfitger amokäufer


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und hier meine damen und herren ein zukünfitger amokäufer



Ja. Alles nur wegen der Alkohol und Spielsucht!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, das Treffen der anonymen Alkoholiker ist nicht hier...



ach dann wird der nachtschwärmer halt was umfunktioniert 

hallo mein name ist lachmann und ich habe ein alkohol problem :<


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

genau und vor lauter frust über diese erkenntnis werd ich jetzt das metfass auchfmachen *aufmach und ein horn vollmach*

prost


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

ui, hier gayt heute abend aber so einiges, wa? 
nabend


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ach ja, Jeff Hardy hat jetzt voll die hässliche Kurzhaarfrisur (sah man in Matts Twitter).


lünk pls


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

hallo mein name ist LoD und ich habe KEIN problem mit alkohol..


nur ohne


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> genau und vor lauter frust über diese erkenntnis werd ich jetzt das metfass auchfmachen *aufmach und ein horn vollmach*
> 
> prost



das erinnert mich dadran das ich mir im emp noch ein trinkhorn bestellen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ui, hier gayt heute abend aber so einiges, wa?
> nabend


Ja, Razyl ist auch da zum gayn :*.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das erinnert mich dadran das ich mir im emp noch ein trinkhorn bestellen wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


DAS KAUFT MAN SICH NICHT IM EMP!!!!!
ich glaub du hackst!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> DAS KAUFT MAN SICH NICHT IM EMP!!!!!
> ich glaub du hackst!!!!



aber da krieg ichs einfach und schnell c:


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

ABEND!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ABEND!



naböööönd


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naböööönd


Ah tach immer sympatischer werdender Tüp xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ah tach immer sympatischer werdender Tüp xD



selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber da krieg ichs einfach und schnell c:


nein das tust du nicht!

kaufs dir auf nem mittelaltermarkt
kaufs dir in wacken
aufm summerbreeze

aber dohc nicht im EMP


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ah tach immer sympatischer werdender Tüp xD





DER schrieb:


> selber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Grüne schrieb:


> ui, hier gayt heute abend aber so einiges, wa?



...


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

servus nawato


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ...


danke ... Die scheisse sag ich zu dem immer :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nein das tust du nicht!
> 
> kaufs dir auf nem mittelaltermarkt
> kaufs dir in wacken
> ...



hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber hier in der nähe is kein mittelaltermarkt und bis wacken und summerbreeze dauerts noch was :< da muss ichs mir dann halt ausm emp holn :<


Grüne schrieb:


> ...



pff


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Tach In Flames/One Piece Fan


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

aber EMP ist nicht trve


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> danke ... Die scheisse sag ich zu dem immer :/


achwas? das ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Kennt ihr schon den neuen svr 2010 trailer XD Hier klick


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> achwas? das ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen...


^^ dann setz die Grüne Brille ab und seh klarer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aber EMP ist nicht trve



manchmal muß man halt vntrve sachen machen um an trve sachen wie ein trinkhorn ranzukommen :<


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich schon gesagt das ich WWE hasse ! ??


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ^^ dann setz die Grüne Brille ab und seh klarer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und du benutz die richtige form für den imperativ... *hans raushängen lass*


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Kennt ihr schon den neuen svr 2010 trailer XD Hier klick



wie geil xD


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, Razyl ist auch da zum gayn :*.


Deine Mama


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> manchmal muß man halt vntrve sachen machen um an trve sachen wie ein trinkhorn ranzukommen :<


neinneinnein das kansnte nicht machen t-shirts kann man im emp bestellen oder gummipuppen oder gummikühe aber doch keine trinkhörner -.-


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und du benutz die richtige form für den imperativ... *hans raushängen lass*


BOAH neeeee -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solag ic kein schul ahb sit mri da alle egl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und du benutz die richtige form für den imperativ... *hans raushängen lass*



steck ihn wieder rein :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> neinneinnein das kansnte nicht machen t-shirts kann man im emp bestellen oder gummipuppen oder gummikühe aber doch keine trinkhörner -.-



bitte :< dann wart ich eben auf den mittelaltermarkt  da gibts leckeres essen hrhrhr


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> steck ihn wieder rein :<


im gegensatz zu euch steck ich mir nichts iwo wieder rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

brille du bist wirklich ekelhaft


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gesagt das ich WWE hasse ! ??


Nen Krieger ist tot und steht vor gottes toren da kommt petrus und sagt: Krieger ihr könnt hier nicht rein, ihr habt keine gute tat geleistet als ihr noch lebtet
Da sagt der krieger:petrus ich habe eine gute tat begangen.Da sagt petrus:Was habt ihr den getan?.Ich habe eine alte frau vor baniten gerettet und ihren anfüherer bespuckt.Pedrus erwiedert:Wann war dass?Der krieger antwortet:Vor knapp 3 minuten


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> im gegensatz zu euch steck ich mir nichts iwo wieder rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hier tut sowas keiner :< mhh mit ausnahme von alko vllt aber sonst keiner


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Nen Krieger ist tot und steht vor gottes toren da kommt petrus und sagt: Krieger ihr kännt hier nicht rein, ihr habt keine gute tat geleistet als ihr noch lebtet
> Da sagt der krieger:petrus ich habe eine gute tat begangen.Da sagt petrus:Was habt ihr den getan?.Ich habe eine alte frau vor baniten gerettet und ihren anfüherer bespuckt.Pedrus erwiedert:Wann war dass?Der krieger antwortet:Vor knapp 3 minuten



lololololololololololololololololo


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Wenig los hier heute ?


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Wie ich das konvertieren von Videos hasse :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Wenig los hier heute ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie ich das konvertieren von Videos hasse :<


Wat du dafür benutzen Spamgott?


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Wat du dafür benutzen Spamgott?


Da es ein eigenes Fraps-Video ist den billigen Movie Maker. Kb, soviel Geld rauszuhauen für Sony vegas what ever...


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2009)

*mit augenzucken da sitz und den Rotstift in der Hand halt*


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *mit augenzucken da sitz und den Rotstift in der Hand halt*


bist doch noch gar kein lehrer


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *mit augenzucken da sitz und den Rotstift in der Hand halt*


sach ma hast du von nox was aufn deckel bekommen wegen dem hiphopzeug


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Wat du dafür benutzen Spamgott?


youtube blabla konverter?


LOOK THIS LACHI DAT DA


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da es ein eigenes Fraps-Video ist den billigen Movie Maker. Kb, soviel Geld rauszuhauen für Sony vegas what ever...


Da gibts doch auch n par ordentliche free Programme, hatte mal n geiles, aber seit ich Sony Vegas benutz brauch ich das net mehr!


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

OMG noch ein Rob Zombie Fan _-.---.---.---.---.---


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *mit augenzucken da sitz und den Rotstift in der Hand halt*



höh?


Edou schrieb:


> youtube blabla konverter?
> 
> 
> LOOK THIS LACHI DAT DA



<3


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Da gibts doch auch n par ordentliche free Programme, hatte mal n geiles, aber seit ich Sony Vegas benutz brauch ich das net mehr!


Kb mir eins raus zu suchen X)


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kb mir eins raus zu suchen X)


fauler sack


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> OMG noch ein Rob Zombie Fan _-.---.---.---.---.---



nix gegen rob zombie du in flamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kb mir eins raus zu suchen X)


xDDDDDD naja alles ist besser als das Windoof teil, ich kann das nicht leiden xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sach ma hast du von nox was aufn deckel bekommen wegen dem hiphopzeug



Ich? Wieso sollte ich?


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kb mir eins raus zu suchen X)


wenn du nur mukke willst nimm den youtube converter LINK


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Hey ich hab nix gegen den find den eigendlich ganz funny, aber zu viele Fans davon ... AHHHHHHHHH Zombieinvasion


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> (ultra trves und cooles bild)



<3333


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich? Wieso sollte ich?


nur ne frage 
ich nämlich auch nicht was mich irgendwie wundert :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hey ich hab nix gegen den find den eigendlich ganz funny, aber zu viele Fans davon ... AHHHHHHHHH Zombieinvasion



beer and brains 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich hab auch keine nachricht bekommen...menno =/


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou er will doch Fraps Videos konvertieren ...


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wenn du nur mukke willst nimm den youtube converter LINK


SUPPPPPIIIIIIIII das such ich schon langöööööö

DANKÖÖÖ <33333


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Edou er will doch Fraps Videos konvertieren ...


aso - na dann^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nur ne frage
> ich nämlich auch nicht was mich irgendwie wundert :/



Ich bin nur meinem hoffentlich bald kommenden Lehrauftrag gefolgt...


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Wer von euch hat eigendlich mit diesem dummern trve angefangen ? xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> SUPPPPPIIIIIIIII das such ich schon *langöööööö*


glaub ich iwie nicht...


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> SUPPPPPIIIIIIIII das such ich schon langöööööö
> 
> DANKÖÖÖ <33333


lulz np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> glaub ich iwie nicht...


naja ok 3 wochen vll und suchen wär jetzt auch zu viel gesagt :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat eigendlich mit diesem dummern trve angefangen ? xD



manowar xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja ok 3 wochen vll und suchen wär jetzt auch zu viel gesagt :/


ist das iwie n scherz?...


----------



## Grushdak (13. Oktober 2009)

Nacht ... moin ... ähm nein nabend ...

ach man ...

Alles tut weh ................


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> manowar xD


xD diese Fantasy Freaks xD hab 3 Alben von dennen und bereuhe es die gekauft zu haben !


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nacht ... moin ... ähm nein nabend ...
> 
> ach man ...
> 
> Alles tut weh ................


yeah, du bist l33t


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> xD diese Fantasy Freaks xD hab 3 Alben von dennen und bereuhe es die gekauft zu haben !


schenk sie mir!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> xD diese Fantasy Freaks xD hab 3 Alben von dennen und bereuhe es die gekauft zu haben !



ach die sind doch ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ernst nehmen kann man die nicht..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schenk sie mir!


ÖHM neeeee ^^ Manchmal hab ich au bock auf Trve Metal xDD


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

So Liebe mitstreiter, heute haben wir 2 moeglichkeiten:
1) Wir erobern die welt
2) Ihr besauft euch und ich erober die Welt. Inclusive diktatur mit taeglichen, verbindlichen Folterungen fuer jedermann.

Was meinst du Lachmann?


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wenn du nur mukke willst nimm den youtube converter LINK


Es geht hier nicht um DAS konvertieren, sondern um ein Videoformat in ein anderes zu konvertieren bzw. es kleiner zu machen. Und das funktioniert mit der Sache nicht ganz...


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> manowar xD





HAIL AND KILL!


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

möglichkeit 3: ignorieren dieses mists.


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Sympatischer Tüp jop kann man nicht aber als ich die zum ersten mal gehört habe dachte ich: Öhm jaa ist kla, FREAKS! naja genau das selbe wie bei Amon Amarth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> möglichkeit 3: ignorieren dieses mists.


Ach brille mir ist langweilig )=


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ÖHM neeeee ^^ Manchmal hab ich au bock auf Trve Metal xDD



trve metal ftw xD


dragon1 schrieb:


> So Liebe mitstreiter, heute haben wir 2 moeglichkeiten:
> 1) Wir erobern die welt
> 2) Ihr besauft euch und ich erober die Welt. Inclusive diktatur mit taeglichen, verbindlichen Folterungen fuer jedermann.
> 
> Was meinst du Lachmann?



mhh schwierige frage....
....
.....
NOT

natürlich die 2te möglichkeit O_o da gibts BIIIIIER!!1111


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Hello again.
Ist hier eine Bierfahne.


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> HAIL AND KILL!


xD das Alum hab ich also Kings of Metal, Sign of the Hammer und Gods of War glaube heißt das


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ach brille mir ist langweilig )=


spiel icy tower


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach die sind doch ganz lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo XD



dragon1 schrieb:


> So Liebe mitstreiter, heute haben wir 2 moeglichkeiten:
> 1) Wir erobern die welt
> 2) Ihr besauft euch und ich erober die Welt. Inclusive diktatur mit taeglichen, verbindlichen Folterungen fuer jedermann.
> 
> Was meinst du Lachmann?


2 keine frage!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Oktober 2009)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Sympatischer Tüp jop kann man nicht aber als ich die zum ersten mal gehört habe dachte ich: Öhm jaa ist kla, FREAKS! naja genau das selbe wie bei Amon Amarth
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



AA sind im gegensatz zu manowar aber kuhler und besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außerdem vikinger zombies > all


nabend jigsaw pig


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hmm...ich weiss schon wie ich es hinkriege.
Bei option 1 duerft ihr gesammten Biervorrat unter euch aufteilen, ich hasse alkohol. WELTHERRSCHAFT > ALL *Pinky and the Brain musik abspiel*


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> möglichkeit 3: ignorieren dieses mists.


gott warum bist du eigendlich immer os schlecht gelaunt?


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> möglichkeit 3: ignorieren dieses mists.


/sign, aber sowas von


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> So Liebe mitstreiter, heute haben wir 2 moeglichkeiten:
> 1) Wir erobern die welt
> 2) Ihr besauft euch und ich erober die Welt. Inclusive diktatur mit taeglichen, verbindlichen Folterungen fuer jedermann.
> 
> Was meinst du Lachmann?


und nr 3 WIR erobern die welt und du wirst in die gaskammer geschoben? also die würd ich nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> AA sind im gegensatz zu manowar aber kuhler und besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja aber beides sehr Nordisch *hust* und Freakig... *hust*


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gott warum bist du eigendlich immer os schlecht gelaunt?


gut, dass du weisst, wie ich drauf bin ;D


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Dann nehm ich den gesammten Alkoholvorrat der Erde als Geisel, Edou


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gut, dass du weisst, wie ich drauf bin ;D


ja kommt halt so rüber!


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja kommt halt so rüber!


Dann hast du ihn wohl nie RICHTIG schlechtgelaunt erlebt xD


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dann nehm ich den gesammten Alkoholvorrat der Erde als Geisel, Edou


hm pech ich trink eig net also mir scheiß egal...und alk kann man neu anbauen und dich sinn wa los HAHA PWND!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hmm...ich weiss schon wie ich es hinkriege.
> Bei option 1 duerft ihr gesammten Biervorrat unter euch aufteilen, ich hasse alkohol. WELTHERRSCHAFT > ALL *Pinky and the Brain musik abspiel*



dann option 1...obwohl weltherrschaft dauert O_o und bei 2 gibts sofort bier..mhhhh ok ich nehm 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dann hast du ihn wohl nie RICHTIG schlechtgelaunt erlebt xD


habt ihr auch nicht, keine sorge


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hm pech ich trink eig net also mir scheiß egal...und alk kann man neu anbauen und dich sinn wa los HAHA PWND!


Ja, aber wie will man sonst Frauen willenslos machen??????


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hm...kommen wir wieder zu einem angenehmeren Thema: Zombieskelltetpiraten mit Powerrangerkraeften und Hallo Kitty-Macht vs Ninjas!


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie will man sonst Frauen willenslos machen??????


charme?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie will man sonst Frauen willenslos machen??????



Mit Death Metal und Iron Maiden. Stay Sraight Edge, don´t use this drugs!


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie will man sonst Frauen willenslos machen??????


"hey, riecht dieses taschentuch deiner meinung nach nach chloroform?"


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie will man sonst Frauen willenslos machen??????


neu anbau erst lesen dann denken dann verstehn dann posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




<<< STRAIGHT EDGE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> charme?


ÖHM sowas gibt es noch Oo ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> "hey, riecht dieses taschentuch deiner meinung nach nach chloroform?"


i loled srsly


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja aber beides sehr Nordisch *hust* und Freakig... *hust*



vikinger > all 

[attachment=9222:1253223253332.jpg]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> neu anbau erst lesen dann denken dann verstehn dann posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und du wirfst den Dks im Forum vor unfreundlich zu sein Oo


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja kommt halt so rüber!


Das sagt auch jeder zweite zu mir, dabei war ich noch nie wirklich übel gelaunt hier...


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Und du wirfst den Dks im Forum vor unfreundlich zu sein Oo


hm ja seid ihr - und b ist dass im NS alles nur spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> vikinger > all
> 
> [attachment=9222:1253223253332.jpg]
> 
> ...


auch wenn ich nicht christlich bin: das war nur gottes sohn. failmeme würd ich sagen.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Zombieskelltetpiraten mit Powerrangerkraeften und Hallo Kitty-Macht und einer Vikinger-abstammung vs Ninja Hacker 1337er Drachenschweine!


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mit Death Metal und Iron Maiden. Stay Sraight Edge, don´t use this drugs!


OCH NICH DUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!! -.- Man hör uf damit, sonst bekomm ich das Bedürfnis dir die Fresse zu polieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nee bei Death Metal haun die doch sofort ab und Iron Maiden... nee da wollen se lieber mit der Band was ....


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hm...kommen wir wieder zu einem angenehmeren Thema: Zombieskelltetpiraten mit Powerrangerkraeften und Hallo Kitty-Macht vs Ninjas!



vikinger zombie skelette mit powerranger anzug und ner hello kitty als pet > all


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mit Death Metal und Iron Maiden. Stay Sraight Edge, don´t use this drugs!



pff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich baue grad over NINE THOUSAND!!!1111 heat auf!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> auch wenn ich nicht christlich bin: das war nur gottes sohn. failmeme würd ich sagen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich baue grad over NINE THOUSAND!!!1111 heat auf!


Maul oder Maul? ^^


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> vikinger zombie skelette mit powerranger anzug und ner hello kitty als pet > all


*herumkugel* 
Ich hab mir das grad bildlich vorgestellt *umlach*


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da hatter aber recht :/


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Maul oder Maul? ^^


maulmaul??^^


----------



## Grushdak (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie will man sonst Frauen willenslos machen??????






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> maulmaul??^^


Maulmaulmaul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *herumkugel*
> Ich hab mir das grad bildlich vorgestellt *umlach*



immer wieder gern *verbeug*


LordofDemons schrieb:


> da hatter aber recht :/



na und?! verdammte witz zerstörer

screw you guys, i´m going home -.-


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> maulmaul??^^


WINTER maul oder Warcraft Maul x16  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

isbn nummer bitte!


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG Oo


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Wie mich 1&1 gerade wieder ankotzt -.-
Seit 2 Tagen hab ich abends nur noch 3 MB/s, vor 19.00 Uhr immer noch 12 MB/s... morgen die Typen mal anrufen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie mich 1&1 gerade wieder ankotzt -.-
> Seit 2 Tagen hab ich abends nur noch 3 MB, vor 19.00 Uhr immer noch 12 Mb... morgen die Typen mal anrufen


*Auf Realität beziehen und lach*


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie mich 1&1 gerade wieder ankotzt -.-
> Seit 2 Tagen hab ich abends nur noch 3 MB, vor 19.00 Uhr immer noch 12 Mb... morgen die Typen mal anrufen


Hat ich vor kurtzem auch, hab einfach die Fritz Box nochmal Instaliert ^^ Dann gings wieder


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> screw you guys, i´m going home -.-


piss dich, alde


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hat ich vor kurtzem auch, hab einfach die Fritz Box nochmal Instaliert ^^ Dann gings wieder


Hm, müsste ich mal morgen machen. Nicht jetzt beim Upload X)


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> isbn nummer bitte!


Wieso hast du das gefragt und nicht ich ????? -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> piss dich, alde



neeeeeeeerv nich!!ich will schlaaafen


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Wieso hast du das gefragt und nicht ich ????? -.-


flinke finger!


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> neeeeeeeerv nich!!ich will schlaaafen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und was soll aus unserem Kind werden ????!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gute Nacht


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Brille <3 ich find dich echt toll, wie schaffst du es blos so richtig die stimmung zu versaun?


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl was uploadest de denn?


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> flinke finger!


und du sagst, ich sei ekelhaft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Und was soll aus unserem Kind werden ????!!!!
> ...



Kommt ins Kloster. Wirds wenigstens kein Death Metal Kind. Stay Straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Razyl was uploadest de denn?


Nen Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kommt ins Kloster. Wirds wenigstens kein Death Metal Kind. Stay Straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!


Darf ich dir ENDLICH aufs Maul haun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ ja sie kommen in ein satanistisches Kloster ok?


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Brille <3 ich find dich echt toll, wie schaffst du es blos so richtig die stimmung zu versaun?


ganz einfach, indem leute wie du darauf eingehen, und meinen, sie könnten ihren hass subtil in den posts unterbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und du sagst, ich sei ekelhaft...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tz kann ich was für deine schweinischen gednken!


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nen Video
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaja, warscheinlich n Amateur Porn oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Und was soll aus unserem Kind werden ????!!!!
> ...



das äääh...wird verkauft :-$


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kommt ins Kloster. Wirds wenigstens kein Death Metal Kind. Stay Straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!



geh zu cm punk und addoptiert euch ein baby oder was weiß ich aber STFU


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Jaja, warscheinlich n Amateur Porn oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau, deshalb stell ich es auf youtube hoch...
Nein, es geht um Dragon Age: Origins. Das RPG mit den vielen blutigen Szenen.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Jaja, warscheinlich n Amateur Porn oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Profiporn!


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ganz einfach, indem leute wie du darauf eingehen, und meinen, sie könnten ihren hass subtil in den posts unterbringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hass...?
*lacht*
Nicht wirklich. Ein wenig veraergerung ja, ein wenig gereizt bin ich schon, aber Hass? Du denkst zuviel ueber dich.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> geh zu cm punk und addoptiert euch ein baby oder was weiß ich aber STFU


Tzz. Ich werde dich niemals bekehren. Aber denke immer daran junger Padawan: Stay Straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Profiporn!



bei razyl? ich glaube nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau, deshalb stell ich es auf youtube hoch...
> Nein, es geht um Dragon Age: Origins. Das RPG mit den vielen blutigen Szenen.


UHHH will haben xD naja hab ja noch Risen und auf der Xbox wieder AC ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hass...?
> *lacht*
> Nicht wirklich. Ein wenig veraergerung ja, ein wenig gereizt bin ich schon, aber Hass? Du denkst zuviel ueber dich.


du lässt dich von sowas schon reizen?
ziemlich schwach


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bei razyl? ich glaube nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenner nach 19 Uhr nur noch 3 Mb hat wirds schwer XD.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tzz. Ich werde dich niemals bekehren. Aber denke immer daran junger Padawan: Stay Straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!



pff wenn hier einer bekehrt werden müßte wärst du das !


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Deine Provokation ist grad noch billiger als davor.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

So, ging diesmal aber schnell bei Youtube. Nur noch warten auf die HQ-Version :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Deine Provokation ist grad noch billiger als davor.


ich passe mich nur deinen antworten an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenner nach 19 Uhr nur noch 3 Mb hat wirds schwer XD.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, ging diesmal aber schnell bei Youtube. Nur noch warten auf die HQ-Version :<


^^ HD das einziger HD ^^ HD RENDER ODER GARNICHT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenner nach 19 Uhr nur noch 3 Mb hat wirds schwer XD.


Gott, bist du witzig... not. Du könntest glatt neben Oliver Pocher auflaufen...


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ganz einfach, indem leute wie du darauf eingehen, und meinen, sie könnten ihren hass subtil in den posts unterbringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


brille und razyl sind korrekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gott, bist du witzig... not. Du könntest glatt neben Oliver Pocher auflaufen...



ab und zu hat auch pocher ein paar lustige momente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ab und zu hat auch pocher ein paar lustige momente
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DER und lustig jaja ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ab und zu hat auch pocher ein paar lustige momente
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau, und fips asmussen auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

pocher und lustig???


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> DER und lustig jaja ...



nur ab und zu....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> DER und lustig jaja ...



Death Metal und gut jaja... Stay straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ^^ HD das einziger HD ^^ HD RENDER ODER GARNICHT !!!!!!!!!!!!


Mit einen Windows Movie Maker, jap....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

wenn die hölle einfriert!


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nur ab und zu....


ÖHM........................................................................













NEIN!


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

pocher und lustig in einem satz zu verwenden aber nur  wenn not dazwischen steht Pocher not witzig


----------



## Tabuno (13. Oktober 2009)

Omg? ich hab ein falsches passwort zweimal eingeeben auch bei der bestätigung EPIC FAIL!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> genau, und fips asmussen auch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






LordofDemons schrieb:


> pocher und lustig???





DER schrieb:


> *ab und zu *hat auch pocher *ein paar* lustige momente
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust*


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn die hölle einfriert!


bei mir ists grad ziemlich kalt im zimmer :<


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Omg? ich hab ein falsches passwort zweimal eingeeben auch bei der bestätigung EPIC FAIL!


go cry emo kid!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> pocher und lustig in einem satz zu verwenden wenn not dazwischen steht Pocher not witzig



Ich finde, der hat fast den selben Sinn von Humor wie ich.


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit einen Windows Movie Maker, jap....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vllt hiermit ? http://www.chip.de/downloads/FormatFactory_32504225.html


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei mir ists grad ziemlich kalt im zimmer :<



dein zimmer ist die hölle?


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dein zimmer ist die hölle?


...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Wenn er nichts anderes macht als hier zu flamen, kann ich verstehn das sein Zimmer wie die Hoelle ausschaut...


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich finde, der hat fast den selben Sinn von Humor wie ich.


kompliment? bin am telefonieren = nicht nachdenk wenn was geschrieben wird ;P


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> kompliment? bin am telefonieren = nicht nachdenk wenn was geschrieben wird ;P


...... STIRB Tellefonieren und schreiben MUSS gehen ^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> vllt hiermit ? http://www.chip.de/downloads/FormatFactory_32504225.html


Too Late mein lieber


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG OMG OMG brille ist der teufel!!!der antichrist!!!SATAN !!1111!!111drölf


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wenn er nichts anderes macht als hier zu flamen, kann ich verstehn das sein Zimmer wie die Hoelle ausschaut...


du flamst im moment genauso viel /wenig rum wie ich.
aber bei jemand wie dir wird das zimmer sicher ganz toll aussehen


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ...... STIRB Tellefonieren und schreiben MUSS gehen ^^


<<<keine frau also kein multitasking^^


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Too Late mein lieber


beim nächsten Video dann aber unter HD ist alles Kacke !


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> OMG OMG OMG brille ist der teufel!!!der antichrist!!!SATAN !!1111!!111drölf


vll mag mich dragon deshalb nicht, der alte minichrist *fg*


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du flamst im moment genauso viel /wenig rum wie ich.
> aber bei jemand wie dir wird das zimmer sicher ganz toll aussehen


Da ich eh nur am morgen und am abend reingeh siehts nicht schlimm aus^^


> vll mag mich dragon deshalb nicht, der alte minichrist *fg*


Ich und alt xD?


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wenn er nichts anderes macht als hier zu flamen, kann ich verstehn das sein Zimmer wie die Hoelle ausschaut...


Soll ich meine Anti-Benji sprüche, die auch gegen dich klappen werden, auspacken oder lässt du endlich mal diese billige provokation?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> OMG OMG OMG brille ist der teufel!!!der antichrist!!!SATAN !!1111!!111drölf



Sagte der Death Metaler. Glaubt ihm kein Wort. Er is sicher wieder auf seiner Musikdroge. Stay Straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Da ich eh nur am morgen und am abend reingeh siehts nicht schlimm aus^^


man darf nicht lügen....^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Da ich eh nur am morgen und am abend reingeh siehts nicht schlimm aus^^


und, wie isses mittags im keller?


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> <<<keine frau also kein multitasking^^


das geht auch als Mann^^ naja das lernt man bei den *richtigen* Lehrern so hab ich gelernt wie man die Frage mitkriegt und trozdem labern kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und nu geht eigendlich alles gleichzeitig


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll mag mich dragon deshalb nicht, der alte minichrist *fg*



er gibts auch noch zu !!!!!111drölf 

ich brauche weihwasser und ne wurfbibel !!


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> er gibts auch noch zu !!!!!111drölf
> 
> ich brauche weihwasser und ne wurfbibel !!


das weihwasser brennt dich genauso weg du n4p


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> oder lässt du endlich mal diese billige provokation?


Jaja, und Brille darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und deine Sprueche sind absolut unterste schublade, jemandem wegen seinem Glauben niederzumachen ist genau die selbe Hexenverbrennung wie jemanden wegen NICHTGLAUBEN zu beschuldigen.
Aber hier auf buffed werden keine Religionsthemen geduldet von mods, also lassen wirs


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> das geht auch als Mann^^ naja das lernt man bei den *richtigen* Lehrern so hab ich gelernt wie man die Frage mitkriegt und trozdem labern kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hast sicherlich noch viel mehr bei den *richtigen* Lehrern gelernt, oder? hrhr


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

soweit kann ich dass auch nur ich hasse onehand tipp..-.-..und leider telefonier ich mit meiner tipp hand-.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sagte der Death Metaler. Glaubt ihm kein Wort. Er is sicher wieder auf seiner Musikdroge. Stay Straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!



death metal ist eigentlich unreligiös 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 black metal ist das mit satan und so :x


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sagte der Death Metaler. Glaubt ihm kein Wort. Er is sicher wieder auf seiner Musikdroge. Stay Straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!


Hör mal Canibabal Corpse ....


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Jaja, und Brille darf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Brille flamed auf hohen Niveau, du nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast sicherlich noch viel mehr bei den *richtigen* Lehrern gelernt, oder? hrhr


Ja, wie man Enten rupft z.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das weihwasser brennt dich genauso weg du n4p



wirkt weihwasser gegen zombie vikinger?


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> death metal ist eigentlich unreligiös
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da sind die meisten bands eh nur poser und sowas von lächerlich


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> death metal ist eigentlich unreligiös
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Uhh, wie peinlich. Dürfte ja nicht passieren, weil alle so verschieden sind. Stay Straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wirkt weihwasser gegen zombie vikinger?


hast du es getrunken?


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja, wie man Enten rupft z.B.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Noch einmal Ente und du fliegst hochkant hier raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wirkt weihwasser gegen zombie vikinger?


GERADE da


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hör mal Canibabal Corpse ....



&#9829;


LordofDemons schrieb:


> da sind die meisten bands eh nur poser und sowas von lächerlich



BLACK METAL IST KRIEG!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Ente?


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Jap ^^ Das Razyl ist ein kleines Entchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Razyl nicht immer so aufregen


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ente?


manche sind dumm manche sind schlau ich geb hier nen paar gleich eine aufs maul


LMAO
LoD war nicht gegen dich gerichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)




----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

hä klär mich mal bitte auf wases mit Ente so auf sich hat


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hast du es getrunken?



ähh..äähh...wäre das schlimm? *auf brilles post guck*


Grüne schrieb:


> GERADE da






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Ey Nawato, in diesem Programm: Einfach dann das konvertierende Video in WMV verwandeln und hohe Quali machen?


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Letzten abend wars witziger )=
Hmm, brille ich denk nicht das das klappt aber:

Lieber Brille, ich bitte dich, in naechster zeit die Flames und Provokationen zu unterlassen.
Ich moechte mich hier entspannen ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und mich nicht Streiten


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> [fuuu-bild]


<3 XD


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hä klär mich mal bitte auf wases mit Ente so auf sich hat


Also, der Razyl erinert mich an wen, der die ganze Zeit Ente genannt wird und dann hab ich Razyl mal gefragt ob er ne Ente ist und seit dem benutz ich Ente als seine Anrede


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ähh..äähh...wäre das schlimm? *auf brilles post guck*


wenn du es getrunken hast wirkt es nicht es frisst deine haut bei behrührung aber deine magensäure wiedersteht und neutralisiert es ^^ (kann aber zu schluckauf führen)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Also, der Razyl erinert mich an wen, der die ganze Zeit Ente genannt wird und dann hab ich Razyl mal gefragt ob er ne Ente ist und seit dem benutz ich Ente als seine Anrede



Und ich Thaddäus!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> <3 XD



der typ der die erfunden hat gehört ge &#9829;


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ey Nawato, in diesem Programm: Einfach dann das konvertierende Video in WMV verwandeln und hohe Quali machen?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oT-FJtmPmA da hab ichs her ^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Lieber Brille, ich bitte dich, in naechster zeit die Flames und Provokationen zu unterlassen.
> Ich moechte mich hier entspannen (
> 
> 
> ...


Was du willst ist egal



Nawato schrieb:


> Also, der Razyl erinert mich an wen, der die ganze Zeit Ente genannt wird und dann hab ich Razyl mal gefragt ob er ne Ente ist und seit dem benutz ich Ente als seine Anrede


Und ich hab dir gestern Abend gesagt, mein Nickname lautet Razyl.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der typ der die erfunden hat gehört ge &#9829;


schwuppe


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wenn du es getrunken hast wirkt es nicht es frisst deine haut bei behrührung aber deine magensäure wiedersteht^^ (kann aber zu schluckauf führen



zombie vikinger magensäure ist sehr stark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (13. Oktober 2009)

Nabänd! Schön kalt bei euch?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der typ der die erfunden hat gehört ge &#9829;



Ich finds lahm das Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was du willst ist egal
> 
> 
> Und ich hab dir gestern Abend gesagt, mein Nickname lautet Razyl.


Ja und ich weiss es auch aber das musste gerade sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nimms nicht immer so ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schwuppe



willst du auch ge &#9829; werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Nabänd! Schön kalt bei euch?


also bei mir net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Nabänd! Schön kalt bei euch?


Abend, nein mein Arsch brennt schon, wieso?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> willst du auch ge &#9829; werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LAND IN SICHT!


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> willst du auch ge &#9829; werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht von jmd wie dir.
du liebst doch eh nur deine axt :<


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> willst du auch ge &#9829; werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*mit weihwasser bespritz*


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Nabänd! Schön kalt bei euch?



nabönd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jap schön kalt hier *freu*


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich finds lahm das Bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du bist auch ein doofling :<


----------



## Grushdak (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hä klär mich mal bitte auf wases mit Ente so auf sich hat






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reicht das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Abend, nein mein Arsch brennt schon, wieso?


der brennt schon? EEEEEEEEEEW


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Abend ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du bist auch ein doofling :<



Ich muss auch Heel werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nur mit Razyl als heel machts doch keinen Spaß!


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nicht von jmd wie dir.
> du liebst doch eh nur deine axt :<


HAIL AND KILL  xD omg musste ich gerade sagen bei Äxten denk ich immer an das Lied


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *mit weihwasser bespritz*


ok nu bringst ihn ums eck....ps ich habs net versaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nen paar wissen was ich meine ^^)


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

blade zieh leine


----------



## Himmelskrieger (13. Oktober 2009)

Warum? Nur so! Der Herbst/Winter ist mit die schönste Jahreszeit!

Ist doch angenehm, besser als wenn man so schwitzt und alles überall klebt! Und die Luft ist einfach klar und tut gut! 

Dann noch n Bier in der Hand! Prost!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

waaaaaaatttt


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend ^^


ach du traust dich auch noch her....tztz


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> blade zieh leine


Wat der P90 sack ist da ?????


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> blade zieh leine



Nein!


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nein!


doch


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Warum? Nur so! Der Herbst/Winter ist mit die schönste Jahreszeit!
> 
> Ist doch angenehm, besser als wenn man so schwitzt und alles überall klebt! Und die Luft ist einfach klar und tut gut!
> 
> Dann noch n Bier in der Hand! Prost!


jupp winter ist nice....viel kuschöööln (mit der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  freundin )


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> LAND IN SICHT!



höh?


Grüne schrieb:


> nicht von jmd wie dir.
> du liebst doch eh nur deine axt :<



vikinger zombie äxte ftw <3


LordofDemons schrieb:


> *mit weihwasser bespritz*



aaaaahhh meine augen :< *mir axt blind rumfuchtel*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

LoL wat habt ihr den fürn jucken .....


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Bye ich geh pennen ^^ So Razyl viel spaß beim Amateur Porno drehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Warum? Nur so! Der Herbst/Winter ist mit die schönste Jahreszeit!
> 
> Ist doch angenehm, besser als wenn man so schwitzt und alles überall klebt! Und die Luft ist einfach klar und tut gut!
> 
> Dann noch n Bier in der Hand! Prost!



prost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> höh?



Ok. Der Alkohol und das komische Metal haben dein Gehirn vollkommen vernebelt. Stay Straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LoL wat habt ihr den fürn jucken .....


waschen, nicht kratzen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LoL wat habt ihr den fürn jucken .....



sackflöhe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nawato schrieb:


> Bye ich geh pennen ^^ So Razyl viel spaß beim Amateur P*rno drehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nacht &#9829;


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Bye ich geh pennen ^^ So Razyl viel spaß beim Amateur Porno drehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


omg rofl net thxbbunso


PS Blade wie verkauft sich die bladebox? oder isse noch in entwicklung? o.O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> waschen, nicht kratzen.




da haste recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jupp winter ist nice....viel kuschöööln (mit der
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ganz genau das mein ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


Und das Bier halt nicht vergessen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok. Der *Alkohol* und das komische *Metal* haben dein Gehirn vollkommen vernebelt. Stay Straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!



cool story bro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> omg rofl net thxbbunso
> 
> 
> PS Blade wie verkauft sich die bladebox? oder isse noch in entwicklung? o.O



sie wird Immer weiter Verbessert Zb hat sie jetzt nen 1 TB Speicherplatz Und man kann mit bis zu 8 leuten an einer Konsole spielen


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ganz genau das mein ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nene...hm ne bier schmekt mir net...wenn dann nen schönen schollen


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> PS Blade wie verkauft sich die bladebox? oder isse noch in entwicklung? o.O



das war meine erfindung :<

und nein is noch in der entwicklings phase  ich hab probleme mit dem endlevel :<


----------



## Tabuno (13. Oktober 2009)

yeah meine ganze blizzardsammlung is jetzt im bnet account wie imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> cool story bro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es war einmal ein Metaler. Der hat so schlechte Musik gehört, dass alle Leute gestorben sind. Ende.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das war meine erfindung :<
> 
> und nein is noch in der entwicklings phase  ich hab probleme mit dem endlevel :<



dan Bist du ein Konkurrent =< Btw ich Glaube meine Entwicklung Läuft besser PHA


----------



## Himmelskrieger (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> nene...hm ne bier schmekt mir net...wenn dann nen schönen schollen




Was bitte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das war meine erfindung :<
> 
> und nein is noch in der entwicklings phase  ich hab probleme mit dem endlevel :<


aso blade war ja spiele producer....streich ihn er wird nur emo spiele/miley spiele oder mileyemo spiele machn...


Schollen=weißwein/coke....sowas^^


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein Metaler. Der hat so schlechte Musik gehört, *dass alle Leute gestorben sind.* Ende.


schön wärs


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein Metaler. Der hat so schlechte Musik gehört, dass alle Leute gestorben sind. Ende.



cool story bro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> dan Bist du ein Konkurrent =< Btw ich Glaube meine Entwicklung Läuft besser PHA



nix konkurent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war meine erfindung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> yeah meine ganze blizzardsammlung is jetzt im bnet account wie imba
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Yay und dann hackt wer deinen Account und alle Spiele sind weg \o/


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

da fehlt ein R


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schön wärs



verkackter misanthrop <.<


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2009)

Nabend
Heute ist ein toller Tag oder? Der tollste Tag seit langem...


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> verkackter misanthrop <.<


mowl du bist nur neidisch!


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> Heute ist ein toller Tag oder? Der tollste Tag seit langem...


warum?
gabs irgendwo nen massenselbstmord?


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Patch 1.2
Bugfixes:
Der Konsolendiktator... ähh... das Entwicklerteam hat entschieden, dass von nun an jeder Charakter das Aussehen von Miley Cyrus hat.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> cool story bro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Pha Ich habe Mir die Namens Rechte gekauft Hat mich sehr Viel Gekostet aber Egal die Entwicklung ist sehr weit Voran Und wird bald beendet sein


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> Heute ist ein toller Tag oder? Der tollste Tag seit langem...


für mich? geil sag ich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> Heute ist ein toller Tag oder? Der tollste Tag seit langem...



abönd 

warum toll? 


LordofDemons schrieb:


> mowl du bist nur neidisch!



ich? nöööööööööööö


----------



## Tabuno (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Yay und dann hackt wer deinen Account und alle Spiele sind weg \o/


ja schon mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> warum?
> gabs irgendwo nen massenselbstmord?


Nö Lehrstelle bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> cool story bro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_Einst lebte ein Mann in Peru,_
_der träumte, er aß seinen Schuh._
_Er erwachte voll Schreck,_ 
_und der Schuh- _
_er war weg _
_und der Schnürsenkel gleich mit dazu._


----------



## Himmelskrieger (13. Oktober 2009)

Aso son Mix...naja wers mag! Bin auch mal für nen guten Jim Beam zu haben! Kommt halt immer auf den Zeitpunkt drauf an!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö Lehrstelle bekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



als was denn?


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö Lehrstelle bekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahahahahaah*klingelstreich*


XD gz skati


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> _Einst lebte ein Mann in Peru,_
> _der träumte, er aß seinen Schuh._
> _Er erwachte voll Schreck,_
> _und der Schuh- _
> ...



spongebob lol


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> _Einst lebte ein Mann in Peru,_
> _der träumte, er aß seinen Schuh._
> _Er erwachte voll Schreck,_
> _und der Schuh- _
> ...



Warst du dieser mann?^^


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> _Einst lebte ein Mann in Peru,_
> _der träumte, er aß seinen Schuh._
> _Er erwachte voll Schreck,_
> _und der Schuh- _
> ...


omg roflmao der ist von garry!!!


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> als was denn?


Informatiker.



Edou schrieb:


> XD gz skati


thx


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö Lehrstelle bekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


als was bevor ich jetzt gz schreie

edit: gz du nerd in ausbildugn


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Informatiker.



gz


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Informatiker.


dein rechter oberarm wird so muskulös sein wie nie zuvor *fg*


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> als was bevor ich jetzt gz schreie
> 
> edit: gz du nerd in ausbildugn


INFOMADIGGER


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dein rechter oberarm wird so muskulös sein wie nie zuvor *fg*


>.< nice one


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gz



Wann beginnt der Arbeitstag? um 13:37?


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dein rechter oberarm wird so muskulös sein wie nie zuvor *fg*



muss wiederstehen.....schlechten....witz zumachen :<


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wann beginnt der Arbeitstag? um 13:37?


6 oder 7 uhr - 17uhr ca


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

wo is eig dini und mala?


----------



## Tabuno (13. Oktober 2009)

bin mal off gn8


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wann beginnt der Arbeitstag? um 13:37?



LoL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

nacht tabi


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wo is eig dini und mala?


im bett...
*fg*


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2009)

Nein um 13:37 endet er. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> im bett...
> *fg*


rwar


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wo is eig dini und mala?



die hassen uns und werden nie wieder kommen :<


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wo is eig dini und mala?


tod?krank?todkrank?
_____________________
ne die werden pennen oder iwen bannen^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> im bett...
> *fg*



Pöser Brille *gg*


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

brille tut dir nicht langsam das gesicht weh?


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> im bett...
> *fg*


und lilly filmt das ganze


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Da bin ich wieder ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> brille tut dir nicht langsam das gesicht weh?


nein


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> brille tut dir nicht langsam das gesicht weh?


wohl eher nicht aber wieso kannst du noch lesen? weihwasser+in deine augen=du blind Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Da bin ich wieder ^^



yay


Grüne schrieb:


> nein



gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und lilly filmt das ganze



Ohaaaa will ich gar nicht sehn :> ^^


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und lilly filmt das ganze


Was ist daran so interessant, reden sie im Schlaf etwa?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

und was gayt noch so?


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ohaaaa will ich gar nicht sehn :> ^^


weil du es dir grade vorstellst und anfängst zu fappen? oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wohl eher nicht aber wieso kannst du noch lesen? weihwasser+in deine augen=du blind Oo



zombi vikinger mit äxten und hämmern (inklusive blitzen) haben super mega regenerationskräfte


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was ist daran so interessant, reden sie im Schlaf etwa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja sie zitieren schiller und goethe


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> und was gayt noch so?


deine beiden männlichen eltern


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> weil du es dir grade vorstellst und anfängst zu fappen? oO



Näää weil lilly dabei war *grussel*


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> zombi vikinger mit äxten und hämmern (inklusive blitzen) haben super mega regenerationskräfte


DU BIST NICH PICCOLO


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> weil du es dir grade vorstellst und anfängst zu fappen? oO



man fapt nicht wegen mods :<


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

*doppeldecker pudding mit wickie und die starken männer motiven auf dem deckel isst* :3


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> zombi vikinger mit äxten und hämmern (inklusive blitzen) haben super mega regenerationskräfte


ich dachte Zombi Vikinger im Powerrangerkostüm


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> zombi vikinger mit äxten und hämmern (inklusive blitzen) haben super mega regenerationskräfte



Tzzz. _Einst lebte ein Mann in Peru,_
_der träumte, er aß seinen Schuh._
_Er erwachte voll Schreck,_ 
_und der Schuh- _
_er war weg _
_und der Schnürsenkel gleich mit dazu._ 
Halt, falscher Spruch.
Stay Straight Edge don´t take these drugs!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> DU BIST NICH PICCOLO



der war auch namekianer und kein zombie vikinger mit axt und hammer (inklusive vikinger)


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tzzz. _Einst lebte ein Mann in Peru,_
> _der träumte, er aß seinen Schuh._
> _Er erwachte voll Schreck,_
> _und der Schuh- _
> ...


ALTER hör auf mit dem scheis stay gay -.-


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

hm noxi ist da...(jedenfalls wurden freds geschlossen).aber wohl nicht hier im fred um auf uns ``aufzupassen´´


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *doppeldecker pudding mit wickie und die starken männer motiven auf dem deckel isst* :3



will auch :<


Nawato schrieb:


> ich dachte Zombi Vikinger im Powerrangerkostüm



nä ich hab mein konzept verändert


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ALTER hör auf mit dem scheis stay gay -.-



Ich hab niemals stay gay gesagt. Wenn einer mit gay kommt dann du! LAND IN SICHT!


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

9 kleine Giotto,
die zeigten ihre Pracht
und duften so verführerisch,
da waren´s nur noch 8

8 kleine Giotto,
die schmeckten nicht nur ihr,
das nussige mag jeder gern,
da waren´s nur noch 4

4 kleine Giotto,
fühlten sich so frei,
so lockerleicht und unbeschwert,
da waren´s nur noch 2

2 kleine Giotto,
knusprig,mild und fein,
am Ende warn´sie auch schon weg,
so soll es ja auch sein

So klein! So fein! So Giotto!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seid alle Gaga


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der war auch namekianer und kein zombie vikinger mit axt und hammer (inklusive vikinger)


deswegen kannst du auch net so reggen haha pwnd


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> deine beiden männlichen eltern


ICh hasse dich und deine Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> (blöder spruch)



:<


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle Gaga



wehe einer reist dazu einen witz *axt und hammer (inklusive blitzen) wetz*


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ICh hasse dich und deine Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich sehe das mal als kompliment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

So und nun bin ich wirklich mal TOT bye biatches


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> :<


kennst du die werbung nicht?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

jaja 

Muhahah ich bin wieder da


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> So und nun bin ich wirklich mal TOT bye biatches


cya whore


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> deswegen kannst du auch net so reggen haha pwnd



stimmt....  =/
...
...
....
mein regg kräfte sind 823532485 ma besser 
wuschaaaa


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_Nabend alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was is das aktuele Thema ?_


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ICh hasse dich und deine Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lass Brille in Ruhe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle Gaga


ne sind wia net du bist hier die LADY GAGA!!! (du weib du oder zwitta hab gehört war mal nen mann) HAHA SELFOWND (ka ich sag den scheiß grade zu gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> cya whore


Danke Blaue Brille


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kennst du die werbung nicht?^^



doch und ich find sie doof :c


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> jaja
> 
> Muhahah ich bin wieder da


oh, du warst weg?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wehe einer reist dazu einen witz *axt und hammer (inklusive blitzen) wetz*



Wikinger Zombie Viehcher sind nicht cool! Genauso wenig wie Iron Maiden. Stay Straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo ka vllt Tittön? O_o

Jaaaa Titt.... egal =(


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lass Brille in Ruhe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Öhm wieso sollte ich En... ehm Razyl?


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hier gibts kein thema  hier reden einfach blöd alle aneinander vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hier gibts kein thema  hier reden einfach blöd alle aneinander vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt gar nicht.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hier gibts kein thema  hier reden einfach blöd alle aneinander vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*tret* Das hast nun davon =<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, so ein wilder mix au gay und sinnlose Diskussionen und imaginären Freunden, die Minderwertigkeitskomplexe ausgleichen sollen.


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Öhm wieso sollte ich En... ehm Razyl?


master propper tells you via whisper


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wikinger Zombie Viehcher sind nicht cool! Genauso wenig wie Iron Maiden. Stay Straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!


Du stinkst, du findest 90% aller sachen GAY -.-


----------



## Grushdak (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle Gaga







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wikinger Zombie Viehcher sind nicht cool! Genauso wenig wie Iron Maiden. Stay Straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!



doch sind sie du kack straight edge ! geh mit deinem punk kuscheln -.-


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Öhm wieso sollte ich En... ehm Razyl?


Weil, Brille >>>you 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> doch sind sie du kack straight edge ! geh mit deinem punk kuscheln --.


/sign


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Stimmt gar nicht.



doch :<


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *tret* Das hast nun davon =<



*zurück tret*
lass mich :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil, Brille >>>you
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nehmt euch ein Zimmer =<


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl: UNd juckt mich das?


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> doch :<


Nein.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5z7ngAnEDI&feature=fvw


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

GTS Lachi geb*

Sry but punk is as face ok....and STRAIGHT EDGE zt ist ok^^


*lachi die hand geb*


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nehmt euch ein Zimmer =<


wir sind im gegensatz zu dir keine warmen brüder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_Hier was fur alle die es richtig notig habne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nehmt euch ein Zimmer =<


Nimm du dir ein Zimmer mit deiner imaginären Freundin Miley Cyrus


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Du stinkst, du findest 90% aller sachen GAY -.-



Ich hab das Wort gay nicht benutzt. Gay sollte eigentlich keine Beleidigung sein! Das ist diskriminierend (außer du meinst mit gay ne andere Bedeutung wie fröhlich oder Farbenfroh). Aber das wird ja alles von dem Death Metal Kram vernebelt. Stay Straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> doch :<
> 
> 
> *zurück tret*
> lass mich :<



*doller tret tzö =< *


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab das Wort gay nicht benutzt. Gay sollte eigentlich keine Beleidigung sein! Das ist diskriminierend (außer du meinst mit gay ne andere Bedeutung wie fröhlich oder Farbenfroh). Aber das wird ja alles von dem Death Metal Kram vernebelt. Stay Straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!


ja ja: die stimme kling iwie gay ! kennste das irgendwo her !!!!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nimm du dir ein Zimmer mit deiner imaginären Freundin Miley Cyrus




der war Unter der Gürtel linie


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> doch sind sie du kack straight edge ! geh mit deinem punk kuscheln -.-



Und du mit deinem Rob Zombie! Der kann dir dann eine ins Ohr schreien. An alle andere, die noch net verloren sind: Stay Straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> GTS Lachi geb*
> 
> Sry but punk is as face ok....and STRAIGHT EDGE zt ist ok^^
> 
> ...



punk stinkt :<

*edou die hand geb*
....
....
*edou nehm und ihn übers oberste seil in die zuschauer menge schmeiß*
MWHAHA I IZ KHALI
MWGAMBL
GAMBLWRAGH
GRAMBLU


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und du mit deinem Rob Zombie! Der kann dir dann eine ins Ohr schreien. An alle andere, die noch net verloren sind: Stay Straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!


F*ck auf dein Straigt Edge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> der war Unter der Gürtel linie


Tjo, pech für dich. Punkt für mich


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ja ja: die stimme kling iwie gay ! kennste das irgendwo her !!!!!



Ja, welche Bedeutung hab ich wohl genommen ne? Gibt einige, die passen würde. Und chwule haben keine andere Stimme wie normale Menschen, außer sie verstellen sie.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (13. Oktober 2009)

So, Nacht miteinander!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *doller tret tzö =< *



*viel dollerer tret* paagg do doofling :<


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und du mit deinem Rob Zombie! Der kann dir dann eine ins Ohr schreien. An alle andere, die noch net verloren sind: Stay Straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!



warum sollte ich mit rob zombie ein zimmer teilen? und warum sollte er mir ins ohr schreien?


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> der war Unter der Gürtel linie


Nein. Nur deine Interpretation war unter der Gürtellinie,


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> So, Nacht miteinander!



nacht *wink*


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, welche Bedeutung hab ich wohl genommen ne? Gibt einige, die passen würde. Und chwule haben keine andere Stimme wie normale Menschen, außer sie verstellen sie.


OMG jaja ^^ Ich weiss aber du hast alles mit der schwulen art beleidigt aber auch egal ich geh pennen und kack auf dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> warum sollte ich mit rob zombie ein zimmer teilen? und warum sollte er mir ins ohr schreien?



Fällt grad nix anderes ein, was Metaler noch so können.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo, pech für dich. Punkt für mich



*in die eier Tret* =<


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_Haben manche hier probleme :/_


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> der war Unter der Gürtel linie


nur weil du dir vorstellst dass miley da wäre...ich geb ma nen beispiel


Du gehst zu ner premiere wo sie auftrittu erste reihe Miley kommt vorbei und sagt: OMG a monster help MEEE!! haha ich bin so gut drauf heute



@ lachi konnter und zur versöhnung http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP5h6W1w-ck


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Haben manche hier probleme :/_



Finde ich auch!


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Das Lied ab 5:03, wie heißt es? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Fällt grad nix anderes ein, was Metaler noch so können.



geschriehen wird in keiner metal art...was schreien noch so am nähsten kommt wär black metal...im death metal wird nicht geschriehen da wird gegrowlt


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Haben manche hier probleme :/_


*muss sich mit furry witz zurückhalten*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *viel dollerer tret* paagg do doofling :<
> 
> 
> warum sollte ich mit rob zombie ein zimmer teilen? und warum sollte er mir ins ohr schreien?



Blauen Fleck zeig
....
.....
......
.......
........
.........
FALCONPUNCH


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> @ lachi konnter und zur versöhnung http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP5h6W1w-ck



&#9829;
obwohl ich what? besser find


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Lied ab 5:03, wie heißt es?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


es heisst: verlink das vid richtig du nap


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Blauen Fleck zeig
> ....
> .....
> ......
> ...



FALCONKICK


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Lied ab 5:03, wie heißt es?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


youtube einbindungsfail


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *muss sich mit furry witz zurückhalten*




_
o.O

Pass auf was du sagst Brille_


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Also das Video ist richtig eingebunden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Lied ab 5:03, wie heißt es?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


this ihr naps


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> FALCONKICK



Konnter *ausweich*


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *muss sich mit furry witz zurückhalten*


furry friday bei 4chan


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

i can´t understand what he is saying and i have no clue what this song is about ! that´s a true rob zombie song!!!!! fuck yeah


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

das lied ist übrigens von fleetwood mac you can go your own way


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ZENSIERT
> i can´t understand what he is saying and i have no clue what this song is about ! that´s a true rob zombie song!!!!! fuck yeah



Stay Straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> i can´t understand what he is saying and i have no clue what this song is about ! that´s a true rob zombie song!!!!! fuck yeah


schau mal auf die seite http://www.magistrix.de/ songtexte un so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Konnter *ausweich*



*blade roxxor*
tja hast verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Kronas schrieb:


> furry friday bei 4chan



hey pappi?
ja jimmi?
was macht die kuh da mit dem pferd und wo kommt der löwe her?
oh mein gott guck nicht hin jimmi!!
ah meine augen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das lied ist übrigens von fleetwood mac you can go your own way


Dickes Danke Brilli \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> schau mal auf die seite http://www.magistrix.de/ songtexte un so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaja ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber das stand mal als kommentar unter dem lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_Ich hasse dich -.-_


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dickes Danke Brilli \o/


np


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Stay Straight Edge, don´t take these drugs!


*dong* hinter dir steht* un konterbarer/un ausweichbarer und was es sonst noch so gibt chokslam dir gebt in den sarg und du bist weg*


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

big maladin is watching us


----------



## Maladin (13. Oktober 2009)

*Alkopopsteuer einen Stonecold Stunner verpass* 

Namd Schwärmer!


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> big maladin is watching us


go mala pwn uns alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jaaaahaaa lachi khali und deadman haben unterstützung von der texas rattle snake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_Maladin aktuelisiert seine seite im sekunden Tackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo Mala**wie blöd winkt**_


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> *Alkopopsteuer einen Stonecold Stunner verpass*
> 
> Namd Schwärmer!



omg maladin is auch ein wrestling nerd  
*husch und weg*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

geilstes WC3 made Video:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3836711/WC3_TF..._und_der_Drache


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> *Alkopopsteuer einen Stonecold Stunner verpass*
> 
> Namd Schwärmer!


Guten Abend Maladin, wie geht es dir?


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> geilstes WC3 made Video:
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3836711/WC3_TF..._und_der_Drache


das is ne wirkliche map, war da mal drin^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> *Alkopopsteuer einen Stonecold Stunner verpass*
> 
> Namd Schwärmer!



*Super Cena nach 10 sek wieder aufsteh* That´s Wrestling of today man!


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omg maladin is auch ein wrestling nerd
> *husch und weg*


Deadman und khali haben unterstützung von der Texas Rattle snake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das is ne wirkliche map, war da mal drin^^



War da au mal drin^^. Daher kenn ichs.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Super Cena nach 10 sek wieder aufsteh* That´s Wrestling of today man!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Geil, ne neue Roccat Maus, die ähnliche Funktionen wie die Kone hat, dafür aber nur 50 euro...


----------



## Maladin (13. Oktober 2009)

Kumpel von mir ist Fan und ich musste immer mit ihm die Wrestling Spiele zocken Playstation 2 und auf dem Gamecube. Man behält halt viel davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke Razyl mir gehts prima. Ich warte gerade auf Dini - sie wird wohl eingeschlafen sein *ggg*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kenn ich schon.


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der  text dazu ist geil But Cena can´t learn more than 4 moves XDDDDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Deadman und khali haben unterstützung von der Texas Rattle snake
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das macht keinen sinn, neue fähigkeiten können pokemon nur nach einem level up lernen!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xD



Deadman kurz vorm Zerfall, Khali Knie kaputt und Stone Cold ist in Rente.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das macht keinen sinn, neue fähigkeiten können pokemon nur nach einem level up lernen!



ach ihr verf*ckten witze zerstörer :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Deadman kurz vorm Zerfall, Khali Knie kaputt und Stone Cold ist in Rente.



punk stinkt !.!


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das macht keinen sinn, neue fähigkeiten können pokemon nur nach einem level up lernen!


DU POKEMON NERD!!!!!mwahahahaha dass musste raus ich bin so happy LMAO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

gnäh morgen sport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> LMAO


das singen wir grade in musik >.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> gnäh morgen sport
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sprt tut gut junger mann


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> gnäh morgen sport
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht vergessen die Hand zu wechseln!


----------



## Maladin (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach ihr verf*ckten witze zerstörer :/



Hier hast du es quasi nur mit Poketrainern zu tun *Meisterorden zeig*


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das singen wir grade in musik >.<


olololololloollllllllloooooooooooolllllllllllll


blade dein sportlehrer immernoch sauer!?!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Btw OMG ein Maladin :<

edou nein Ich habe sogar 1 In sport =(


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Hier hast du es quasi nur mit Poketrainern zu tun *Meisterorden zeig*



oh noez 
this is bad country =/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Hier hast du es quasi nur mit Poketrainern zu tun *Meisterorden zeig*



Ich hab über 1000 Stunden Pokemon Spiele Erfahrung. Ich bin der einzig wahre Pokemon Master!


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab über 1000 Stunden Pokemon Spiele Erfahrung. Ich bin der einzig wahre Pokemon Master!


wieviele viecher hast du im pokedex?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

omg -.- jetzt kommen die poke nerds 

kermit ftw


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Btw OMG ein Maladin :<
> 
> edou nein Ich habe sogar 1 In sport =(


ja die hab ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dass kann ich in all den jahren übung nun perfekt XD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wieviele viecher hast du im pokedex?!



War nie auf der Jagd nach allen Pokemon. Hab bis zur Smaragd gespielt, dann wurd mir die 3D Grafik und alles zu blöd. Ich war nie der alle Pokemon hab Jäger, sondern eher so komische Sachen machen. (Hatte ein Pelipper lvl 100!!!)


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ja die hab ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



eeeeeeewwwwwwwwww


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> eeeeeeewwwwwwwwww


gibs doch zu duauch XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> War nie auf der Jagd nach allen Pokemon. Hab bis zur Smaragd gespielt, dann wurd mir die 3D Grafik und alles zu blöd. Ich war nie der alle Pokemon hab Jäger, sondern eher so komische Sachen machen. (Hatte ein Pelipper lvl 100!!!)




ich hatte ein kadabra lvl 100  das konnte schockwelle und hatt die poke liga geonehit0rt


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> eeeeeeewwwwwwwwww




*trit den lachmann und rennt weg*


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> War nie auf der Jagd nach allen Pokemon. Hab bis zur Smaragd gespielt, dann wurd mir die 3D Grafik und alles zu blöd. Ich war nie der alle Pokemon hab Jäger, sondern eher so komische Sachen machen. (Hatte ein Pelipper lvl 100!!!)


was willst du mit nem pelipper? oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hatte ein kadabra lvl 100  das konnte schockwelle und hatt die poke liga geonehit0rt



Sicher <.<. Hier meine extrem Leistung in den Dreck ziehen...


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_Hab ich viele Stundne mit den Pokemon game´s verschwendet und viel geld mti den Karten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> gibs doch zu duauch XD



dude these guys are pushing the limits 

das bild dazu darf ich glaub ich nicht posten *g*


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hatte ein kadabra lvl 100  das konnte schockwelle und hatt die poke liga geonehit0rt


hatte auch eins auf meiner kristall edition
dann noch diesen feuer starter da auf lvl 100
damit rushte ich alles durch


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dude these guys are pushing the limits
> 
> das bild dazu darf ich glaub ich nicht posten *g*



Poste es Poste es !!!


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hatte ein kadabra lvl 100  das konnte schockwelle und hatt die poke liga geonehit0rt


ich hatt so ein wiesel immer wenn ich es in den kampf schickte gewann ich weil die gegner vor lachen gestorben sind....es war lvl 4


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sicher <.<. Hier meine extrem Leistung in den Dreck ziehen...



pff <_<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hatte auch eins auf meiner kristall edition
> dann noch diesen feuer starter da auf lvl 100
> damit rushte ich alles durch



Man wird wohl kein Kadabra sondern ein Simsala gehabt haben. Und das Feuerdingens heißt Tornupdo....


----------



## Maladin (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte zum Ende der Roten Edition vom Gameboy ein Level 86 Mauzi ... jedes Evolve habe ich abgebrochen .... KRATZFURIE *ggg*


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hatte auch eins auf meiner kristall edition
> dann noch diesen feuer starter da auf lvl 100
> damit rushte ich alles durch



kadabra ftw 


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Poste es Poste es !!!


ne k.b auf nen bann auf lebzeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edou schrieb:


> ich hatt so ein wiesel immer wenn ich es in den kampf schickte gewann ich weil die gegner vor lachen gestorben sind....es war lvl 4



haha xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich hatte zum Ende der Roten Edition vom Gameboy ein Level 86 Mauzi ... jedes Evolve habe ich abgebrochen .... KRATZFURIE *ggg*


Ich hab Mew auf der roten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Man wird wohl kein Kadabra sondern ein Simsala gehabt haben. Und das Feuerdingens heißt Tornupdo....


das entwickelt sich nur durch tauschen du n00b



Maladin schrieb:


> Ich hatte zum Ende der Roten Edition vom Gameboy ein Level 86 Mauzi ... jedes Evolve habe ich abgebrochen .... KRATZFURIE *ggg*


wenn du mit lv 86 katzfurie benutzt dauerten deine kämpfe wohl ewig ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Man wird wohl kein Kadabra sondern ein Simsala gehabt haben. Und das Feuerdingens heißt Tornupdo....



damit kadabra zu simsala wird muß man es tauschen <.< und zur not entwicklung unterbrechen


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich hatt so ein wiesel immer wenn ich es in den kampf schickte gewann ich weil die gegner vor lachen gestorben sind....es war lvl 4



_
Da kommt mir Spontan das Bild in dne Kopf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab Mew auf der roten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mew glitch user!


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kadabra ftw
> 
> ne k.b auf nen bann auf lebzeiten
> 
> ...


why haha? ich war meister mit nem pokemon stf 4...oh nein nu gab ich dir nen STF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Da kommt mir Spontan das Bild in dne Kopf
> 
> 
> ...



von was ist das nochma?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

POKEMON -.- OMG ich glaube ich gehe schlafen


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> POKEMON -.- OMG ich glaube ich gehe schlafen



tüdelüüü


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> POKEMON -.- OMG ich glaube ich gehe schlafen


die pokemon zocker sind erwachsen genug und länger auf zu bleiben!


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> POKEMON -.- OMG ich glaube ich gehe schlafen


träum nicht zu viel von miley es tut nicht gut....es wird eh nicht wahr


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich bleib noch sonst esse ich mein Kissen ....


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich bleib noch sonst esse ich mein Kissen ....


mit oder ohne ketchuP


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich bleib noch sonst esse ich mein Kissen ....



iiiiihh


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> von was ist das nochma?



_
Is n Carton ^^

I am Wiesle Intro

Das Gute alte Cow and Chicken ^^_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> mit oder ohne ketchuP




Mit Ketchup ....


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Is n Carton ^^
> 
> I am Wiesle Intro
> ...



achja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das hab ich früher immer gern gekuckt ^.^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

lachmann tötet nachtschwärmer?


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_Wie es aussieht ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lachmann tötet nachtschwärmer?



*ULTRAHEROISCHERBÄMBÄMBÄMLEE Kick*


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

langweiliger verein hier! is doch erst viertel nach 11


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

*maladin ein pinkes kleid anzieht*


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Brille hat so eben einen kleinen Hasen getötet!


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

so bin nu auch off cucu bis moin^^


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_Schlafen wirt Uberbewertet _


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

WTF OMFG noxiel ist da!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *ULTRAHEROISCHERBÄMBÄMBÄMLEE Kick*



ähhh
*mjölnir nehm und blade mit blitzen knusprig brat*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Bin ma weg.


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_Lauft um euer leben _


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *maladin ein pinkes kleid anzieht*



eeeeeewww
mala is doch keine schwuppe


Edou schrieb:


> so bin nu auch off cucu bis moin^^



nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille hat so eben einen kleinen Hasen getötet!


mh wtf?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> so bin nu auch off cucu bis moin^^



*Cena Musik an geht* Nein Du gehst Noch nicht Schlafen


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lauft um euer leben _


noxi und mala pwnen dich sie sind dass neue dreaaaaaaaaaaam TEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!!!!

*hust*Team Rocket*hust*


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mh wtf?


Ja, gib es ruhig zu! Du TIERMÖRDER!


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *hust*Team Rocket*hust*


wenn die ihre rattikarl auspacken gehts ab!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> noxi und mala pwnen dich sie sind dass neue dreaaaaaaaaaaam TEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!!!!
> 
> *hust*Team Rocket*hust*



dream theater?


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *Cena Musik an geht* Nein Du gehst Noch nicht Schlafen


okeee ess eh noch nen sandwich^^ hmm käse u schinken sandwich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> noxi und mala pwnen dich sie sind dass neue dreaaaaaaaaaaam TEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!!!!
> 
> *hust*Team Rocket*hust*




_wie kommst du dne gerade auf mich :/_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> okeee ess eh noch nen sandwich^^ hmm käse u schinken sandwich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




na guten Hunger *will was warmes essen =<*


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _wie kommst du dne gerade auf mich :/_


ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zufall? schicksal? oder langeweile?^^

net pöse gemeint (glab ich)


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _wie kommst du dne gerade auf mich :/_



die haben was gegen leute mit 1362 posts


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_Ich seh keine 1362 posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die haben was gegen leute mit 1362 posts


omfg bals 1337


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die haben was gegen leute mit 1362 posts


du pöser spammör


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> omfg bals 1337


*kopf--->tisch* 
1362 > 1337


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_Wir haben Noxiel verjägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wir haben Noxiel verjägt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Böser Furry :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> du pöser spammör



ich spamm nich du doofling :<


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *kopf--->tisch*
> 1362 > 1337


xD
da liest sogar wer aufmerksam mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Böser Furry :>


_


:/

schon ma Nox Profil Bild geguckt ^^_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich spamm nich du doofling :<




du...du........du Hobbit !!!!


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

rofl habn geniales bild gefunden aber ich glaub ich darfs nicht posten^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> xD
> da liest sogar wer aufmerksam mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, nur deine Posts springen mir spontan ins Auge


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_Dini Is da !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> rofl habn geniales bild gefunden aber ich glaub ich darfs nicht posten^^




Pöste es !!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> du...du........du Hobbit !!!!



nö bin ich nicht :< du blöder zwerg :<


Kronas schrieb:


> rofl habn geniales bild gefunden aber ich glaub ich darfs nicht posten^^



post link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Aloha Dini, du fiese Moderatorin


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

dinüüüüü*ich war heute wieder gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz lüb*


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dinüüüüü*ich war heute wieder gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz lüb*



warst du nicht :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aloha Dini, du fiese Moderatorin




dini is voll lieb jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dinüüüüü*ich war heute wieder gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz lüb*



_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

ich post lieber was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_Das is Nice xD _


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich post lieber was anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das mit dem keksmonster ist besser =/

gimme the cookies bitch!!!!!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich post lieber was anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Langweilig =(


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> dini is voll lieb jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Nö, ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

maladin returned


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> warst du nicht :<


doch!


----------



## Dini (13. Oktober 2009)

Hola Compañeros!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ganz sicher nicht.



Doch pöser Und Plöder Razyl


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_HALLO!!_


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Hola Compañeros!


ñijgñfgozñiogitzfñ ññftfzññññ ññññ


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Hola Compañeros!


moin,moin oldtimer!


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Hola Compañeros!


Heute im spanischen Zug sitzen geblieben?



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Doch pöser Und Plöder Razyl


Ach komm, halt den Rand Miley Cyrus und CSS Süchtiger


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> moin,moin oldtimer!




der War Fies :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

[attachment=9225:1250743251364.jpg]
[attachment=9224:1233588411033.jpg]


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_Und wiede ris das Konsvervation level gesunken :/_


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heute im spanischen Zug sitzen geblieben?
> 
> 
> Ach komm, halt den Rand Miley Cyrus und CSS Süchtiger


den haste mal voll fett gedisst alta XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> doch!



nö :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heute im spanischen Zug sitzen geblieben?
> 
> 
> Ach komm, halt den Rand Miley Cyrus und CSS Süchtiger




Gar nicht 

Miley <3

Spielzeit:94.4 Std. nach 2 Wochen 
Counter-Strike: Source 94.2 Std.


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö :<


halt den mund! sonst rasst ich bald aus und werd wieder verwarnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heute im spanischen Zug sitzen geblieben?


Nee fiel mir nur gerader so ein


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> halt den mund! sonst rasst ich bald aus und werd wieder verwarnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö :<

mwhahaha
[attachment=9226:1253803033529.jpg]


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_Mir is Langweilig ^^

Hab n kleines spieln wen die Modi´s einverstandne sind jeder Postet seinen Lieblings Web comic und davon gibt es einige ^^_


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

dini der provoziert mich dass ist unfair-.-


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is Langweilig ^^
> 
> Hab n kleines spieln wen die Modi´s einverstandne sind jeder Postet seinen Lieblings Web comic und davon gibt es einige ^^_



look @ my fuckin signatur xD


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Gar nicht
> 
> Miley <3
> 
> ...


Was nur wieder meinen Kommentar untermauert... n00b



Dini schrieb:


> Nee fiel mir nur gerader so ein


Achso, ich dachte schon. Spanische Dini ---> oh weh


----------



## Dini (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is Langweilig ^^
> 
> Hab n kleines spieln wen die Modi´s einverstandne sind jeder Postet seinen Lieblings Web comic und davon gibt es einige ^^_


Gibts dazu nicht nen Thread!?
Ansonsten hm... Nettiquette beachten pls


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was nur wieder meinen Kommentar untermauert... n00b
> 
> 
> Achso, ich dachte schon. Spanische Dini ---> oh weh




na und ich mache wow pause also lass mich .....


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dini der provoziert mich dass ist unfair-.-



haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=9227:big__13_.jpg]
[attachment=9228:big__14_.jpg]


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> na und ich mache wow pause also lass mich .....


lieer lieer


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_meinst lies lieber :/_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lieer lieer



wat?
ich mache pause ....


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _meinst lies lieber :/_


huh?


@ blade...verarschen kann ich mich auch selbst^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> huh?
> 
> 
> @ blade...verarschen kann ich mich auch selbst^^




wat ich mache wow pause mein abo ist abgelaufen und ich warte bis november ....


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wat ich mache wow pause mein abo ist abgelaufen und ich warte bis november ....



ich warte bis zum nächsten addon .... vllt fang ich dann wieder an


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich warte bis zum nächsten addon .... vllt fang ich dann wieder an



ne ich will arthas auch machen und so Und das Pet Zum WoW B-Day haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

lol xD

[attachment=9229:6_6adf1d3e0889eecb.jpg]
[attachment=9230:sovietkorea.jpg]


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ne ich will arthas auch machen und so Und das Pet Zum WoW B-Day haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Suchti


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so gleich mal off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wat ich mache wow pause mein abo ist abgelaufen und ich warte bis november ....


Ein Pala steht vor dem Kampfmeister und sagt:Ich will töten!
Der Kampfmeister antwortet: ?Geh vor die Tore von Stormwind, da stehen 2 Hordler, die wehren sich auch nicht.
Der Pala: Willst du mich verarschen
Der Kampfmeister: Wer hat denn damit angefangen?!?

dass ähnliche was du mit mir versuchtst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ne ich will arthas auch machen und so Und das Pet Zum WoW B-Day haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



würd auch gern was früher anfangen aber mir fehlt dafür geld und zeit :/


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_eine frage wo kotmmt ihr an die FUUUC*** comic´s her ??

kenne nur einige in furry version ^^_


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

Zwei Kaninchen sitzen im Wald von Elfwynn. Kommt Blade vorbei und schmeisst sein Gottesschild an. Darauf das eine Kaninchen zum anderen: "Siehste, der hat aus unserer letzten Begegnung gelernt."


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ein Pala steht vor dem Kampfmeister und sagt:Ich will töten!
> Der Kampfmeister antwortet: ?Geh vor die Tore von Stormwind, da stehen 2 Hordler, die wehren sich auch nicht.
> Der Pala: Willst du mich verarschen
> Der Kampfmeister: Wer hat denn damit angefangen?!?
> ...




ich mache echt pause du Boon -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _eine frage wo kotmmt ihr an die FUUUC*** comic´s her ??
> 
> kenne nur einige in furry version ^^_



ffffffuuuu.com
xD
oder gib bei google bilder ffffffuuuu ein 

oder /b/ xD


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _eine frage wo kotmmt ihr an die FUUUC*** comic´s her ??
> 
> kenne nur einige in furry version ^^_


*hust* 4chan *hust*
es gibt furry fuuu comics? oO
muss mal freitag bei 4chan reinschauen, freitags gibts da mehr furry als sand am meer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich mache echt pause du Boon -.-


Was ist ein Unglück ?
Wenn ein Schiff mit Blade untergeht.
Und was ist eine Katastrophe?
Wenn der verdammte Bastard auch noch schwimmen kann


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *hust* 4chan *hust*
> es gibt furry fuuu comics? oO
> muss mal freitag bei 4chan reinschauen, freitags gibts da mehr furry als sand am meer
> 
> ...



_
a die gibt es is aber d mit Patachu ^^

die sind ubrigens schwer zu findne musste einige habe ^^_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

When Love takes over *sing*


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> a die gibt es is aber d mit Patachu ^^
> 
> die sind ubrigens schwer zu findne musste einige habe ^^_


wenn du hier welche postest bist du weg vom fenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

lul
[attachment=9232:02.jpg]


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> When Love takes over *sing*


Du kannst nicht singen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Was ist ein Unglück ?
> Wenn ein Schiff mit Blade untergeht.
> Und was ist eine Katastrophe?
> Wenn der verdammte *Bastard* auch noch schwimmen kann




ZITIER!!!!


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_Njein

:/

wisso denken alle Blos furry sei nur *****_


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Njein
> 
> :/
> 
> wisso denken alle Blos furry sei nur *****_


/b/ lehrte es uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Njein
> 
> :/
> 
> wisso denken alle Blos furry sei nur *****_



man sollte allgemein nichts von /b/ direkt hierher verlinken xD

und naja /b/ hat meine einstellung zu furrys seeeeehr geprägt =/


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> man sollte allgemein nichts von /b/ direkt hierher verlinken xD
> 
> und naja /b/ hat meine einstellung zu furrys seeeeehr geprägt =/


hi /b/rother 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ZITIER!!!!


gz


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

ich sage ma nix zu Furrys *die ...* Egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hi /b/rother
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

wenn die mods nicht unsere nachrichten überwachen würde könnte ich dir einen aktuellen furrythread bei 4chan linken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_O man -.-
Was is an dem Bild Bitte unretlich ?? auser das es niedlich is ^^

Klick mich_


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenn die mods nicht unsere nachrichten überwachen würde könnte ich dir einen aktuellen furrythread bei 4chan linken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



uhhh ich muß ma wieder auf 4chan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schon lange nichtmehr da gewesen  in letzter zeit fast nur chan4chan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _O man -.-
> Was is an dem Bild Bitte unretlich ?? auser das es niedlich is ^^
> 
> Klick mich_


was... ist... das oO


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was... ist... das oO



_**autsch**

Das wahr ein Tiefer stich in mein furry herz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (13. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich sage ma nix zu Furrys *die ...* Egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Look at me woman i didnt come out here for an Apologie i come FOR YOURE SOULE!!!!


Its not a goodbye for ever ist only a goodbye for now an if the time is right im sure i´ll see you in the future...


Nacht euch allen bis morgen 

*i will not REST IN PEACE*


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _**autsch**
> 
> Das wahr ein Tiefer stich in mein furry herz
> 
> ...



dein avatar macht mich ganz kirre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannste nicht wieder kermit nehmen? o_O


nacht edou &#9829;


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _**autsch**
> 
> Das wahr ein Tiefer stich in mein furry herz
> 
> ...


ach, da hab ich mein messer gelassen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Look at me woman i didnt come out here for an Apologie i come FOR YOURE SOULE!!!!
> 
> 
> Its not a goodbye for ever ist only a goodbye for now an if the time is right im sure i´ll see you in the future...
> ...




Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sage Nur Sexy Furrys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dein avatar macht mich ganz kirre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_Mal gucken mussmich dan auf avatar jagt auf FA begeben _


_@Blade Wie Gesagt Furry is nicht nur die Speziele Kunst richtung die du kennst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Look at me woman i didnt come out here for an Apologie i come FOR YOURE SOULE!!!!
> 
> 
> Its not a goodbye for ever ist only a goodbye for now an if the time is right im sure i´ll see you in the future...
> ...


bis morgen ist relativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ach, da hab ich mein messer gelassen



du /b/ist so /b/öse =/


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _O man -.-
> Was is an dem Bild Bitte unretlich ?? auser das es niedlich is ^^
> 
> Klick mich_


Es ist widerlich


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist widerlich




_Du hast einfach keinen Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Du hast einfach keinen Geschmack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein, ich habe anderen Geschmack.


----------



## Kronas (13. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Du hast einfach keinen Geschmack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn ich frage was das ist fühlst du dich angegriffen und wenn jemand sagt es ist widerlich ist es dir egal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

so ihr lieben ich sage dann auch so langsam gute Nacht Und haue ab In mein Bett ^^


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

omfg ein neuer furry thread bei 4chan, ist ja fast wie freitags


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenn ich frage was das ist fühlst du dich angegriffen und wenn jemand sagt es ist widerlich ist es dir egal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_
Zu deiner Frage vorhin sry vergessne zu antworten ^^

Patachu Is ne kreuzung aus Pikachu udn Patamon^^

und zur aktuelen frage 

ja is es mir ^^bin dagegen in letzter zeit ziemnlich resistent geworden ^^_


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Oktober 2009)

*Meine Milch ist in China.*


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Patachu Is ne kreuzung aus Pikachu udn Patamon^^


zu... viel... information...


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> so ihr lieben ich sage dann auch so langsam gute Nacht Und haue ab In mein Bett ^^



nachti &#9829;


MasterXoX schrieb:


> *Meine Milch ist in China.*



gut gut


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rofl, das kommt bei patachu bei google bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> rofl, das kommt bei patachu bei google bilder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol xD


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_Das kommt eh richtugn Karikaturen ^^_


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Zu deiner Frage vorhin sry vergessne zu antworten ^^
> 
> Patachu Is ne kreuzung aus Pikachu udn Patamon^^_


*kopf--->tisch*


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *kopf--->tisch*



lass das lieber razyl das kann zu bleibenen hirn schäden führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_Computer sind Gefahrlich ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

LACHMANN SCHNELL, EIN FUUU THREAD BEI 4CHAN!


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lass das lieber razyl das kann zu bleibenen hirn schäden führen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So schlimm, wie bei Blade wird es schon nicht führen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> LACHMANN SCHNELL, EIN FUUU THREAD BEI 4CHAN!



AAHHHHH !!!11
OMFG?!
ich kann 4chan nicht aufrufen  
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Razyl schrieb:


> So schlimm, wie bei Blade wird es schon nicht führen.



na hoffen wirs mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> AAHHHHH !!!11
> OMFG?!
> ich kann 4chan nicht aufrufen
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


4chan.org nicht .com!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 4chan.org nicht .com!



ich weiß :< das geht nicht >_< ich krieg nur ne weiße seite =/


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich verabschiede mich mal, diesmal mit:


> Ihr kennt misch, breit gebaut, braun gebrannt, 100 Kilo Hantelbank!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Video von denen ist so bescheuert, dass es wieder lustig ist xD


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich weiß :< das geht nicht >_< ich krieg nur ne weiße seite =/


haha, ich kann drauf

btw, bin dann weg, bis heut abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich mal, diesmal mit:
> quote Ihr kennt misch, breit gebaut, braun gebrannt, 100 Kilo Hantelbank!quote
> 
> 
> ...



oh mann xD
nacht


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_gn 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> haha, ich kann drauf
> 
> btw, bin dann weg, bis heut abend



:<

nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

ich /b/in dann auch mal weg :<

nacht &#9829;


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So schlimm, wie bei Blade wird es schon nicht führen.




.... ahja Sei still


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Egal Nacht und so In 5 Stunden is die Nacht zuende -.-


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch so langsam mal weg.
Nacht... Schwärmer <- omg ist das schlecht^^


----------



## Ol@f (14. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (14. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> moin



Hi


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Oktober 2009)

*Das einzige Problem beim Nichtstun ist, dass man nie weiß, wann man fertig ist.
Laut Statistik ist die Ehe, die Hauptursache aller Scheidungen*.
*Wenn Dummheit klein machen würde , könnte man unter dem Teppich Fallschirm springen !*


----------



## Ol@f (14. Oktober 2009)

aha


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Oktober 2009)

Bin da , wer noch?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (14. Oktober 2009)

So bin auch mal weg. N8


----------



## Skatero (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht Jigsaw


----------



## Ol@f (14. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> So bin auch mal weg. N8


Nacht. 

Ich auch so halb. Ich guck jetzt aber wahrscheinlich noch nen Film


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte grade ne extrem gruselige Begegnung mit einer Frau (Ja ich weiß: "Was is daran jetzt unnormal?") und bin grade ganz zappelig.
Jemand muss ich fragen, was passiert ist. ... los los! xD


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_Was passiert ?^^_


----------



## Skatero (14. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich hatte grade ne extrem gruselige Begegnung mit einer Frau (Ja ich weiß: "Was is daran jetzt unnormal?") und bin grade ganz zappelig.
> Jemand muss ich fragen, was passiert ist. ... los los! xD


Cool.
Was hat die Frau gemacht?


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Oktober 2009)

Naja ... also ich hab vor ein paar Tagen auf Last.fm in ihre Shoutbox geschrieben. Normales Zeug, was man halt auf Last.fm so treibt.
Bissle gelabert, dann hab ich ihre MSN-Addy bekommen und sie geaddet. 
Wir haben dann ne Weile gelabert und erst hatten wir einige Bands gemeinsam.
Dann wohnten wir beide in Berlin. Beide im gleichen Stadtteil keinen vollen Kilometer von einander entfernt, 
aßen beide immer beim gleichen Restaurant Schnitzel, beim gleichen BurgerKing Burger.
Das ging dann über tierische viele Kleinigkeiten so.
Bis ich dann sagte: Ich halte zwar absolut nichts vom heiraten, aber wenn du die folgende Band kennst, heiraten wir!

Joar ... nachdem sie echt jede Band meiner Playlist mochte (!) hat sie auch diese Band gemocht. 
Dabei hab ich extra ne Undergroundband mit nichtmal 500 Listenern auf Last.fm genommen.

Und jetzt bin ich total Baff, was es für enorme Zufälle gibt.


Was gibs bei Euch? ;D


----------



## Ol@f (14. Oktober 2009)

Wann steigt die Hochzeit?


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Wann steigt die Hochzeit?



Garnicht - das war nur daher gesagt. Ich bin gegen Hochzeiten.^^

Auch wenn meine Mutter beim Standesamt arbeitet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Garnicht - das war nur daher gesagt. Ich bin gegen Hochzeiten.^^
> 
> Auch wenn meine Mutter beim Standesamt arbeitet.
> 
> ...


Hast du zufällig eine Schwester?^^


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig eine Schwester?^^



Ich weiß nicht, ob Du gerade auf Inzest anspielst, oder ob Du mich verwechselst.
Aber nein, ich hab nur 2 Halbbrüder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob Du gerade auf Inzest anspielst, oder ob Du mich verwechselst.
> Aber nein, ich hab nur 2 Halbbrüder.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein. :<
Vielleicht hast du ja deine Schwester kennengelernt und weisst es gar nicht. Ach vergiss es. Ich bin müde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja Zufälle sind wirklich lustig. Jemand hier im Buffed Forum ging in der gleichen Stadt wie ich in die Schule. 
1. Es gibt hier zwar schon einige Schweizer, aber halt doch mehr Deutsche.
2. Hat diese Stadt nicht sehr viel Einwohner. (Ca. um die 15k)
3. Habe ich es nur zufällig bemerkt, als er die Stadt erwähnt hat.

So ich geh dann mal offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Abenddddddööööööö


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_**Mega Push**

SO es ist 21 spamt was das zeug halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

N´abend!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _**Mega Push**
> 
> SO es ist 21 spamt was das zeug halt
> 
> ...



hier wird nicht gepsammt :< hier wird nur nett geredet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_Heros !!!!

@Lachman glaubst auch nur du xD_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

rexo machen wir doch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Einer das Deutschland-Spiel gesehen? =p


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hier wird nicht gepsammt :< hier wird nur nett geredet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

HOI IHR SÄCKE


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> HOI IHR SÄCKE



Abend du sack


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Tach auch!


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

*bier hinstell*

*bier aufmach*

prost!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> @Lachman glaubst auch nur du xD_



nö :< isso 


Edou schrieb:


> HOI IHR SÄCKE



selber sack :<


yey lod is da

*bier nehm*

prost


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

Tag ihr Unwürdigen!


----------



## Maladin (14. Oktober 2009)

/in be4 cloze

Namd


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Du kommst auch in keinen Thread ohne Bier oder? xD

*auch ein Bier aus dem Kühlschrank klau*

Prost!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

OMG ein maladin =<


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tag ihr Unwürdigen!



:<


Maladin schrieb:


> /in be4 cloze
> 
> Namd



ololololololololololololo


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> /in be4 cloze
> 
> Namd




After Typ der bann bekommt :>


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> /in be4 cloze
> 
> Namd


guten abend Oo

aber was soll heißen in b4 cloze?

haste vor das ding heute vor 6 zuzumachen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

mala ist pöse =<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

Geilstes Lied ever (Metaler Meinung nicht erwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

xD


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> /in be4 cloze
> 
> Namd


dass kannst du nach den 5000+ seiten doch nich eifach so tun oO


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Mala sitzt vorm Bildschirm und lacht sich einen Ast über die geschockten Reaktionen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Geilstes Lied ever (Metaler Meinung nicht erwünscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Mala sitzt vorm Bildschirm und lacht sich einen Ast über die geschockten Reaktionen xD


jo^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dass kannst du nach den 5000+ seiten doch nich eifach so tun oO




Glaub mir der kann alles :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xD



Ganz normales Death Metal Lied. Merk da keinen Unterschied. Ist das zufällig Rob Zombie?


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Tja, wie ich es mal wieder wusste. Aion hat mal wieder genauso eine Super-Performance, wie Warhammer Online...


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Glaub mir der kann alles :>



kann er nicht :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ganz normales Death Metal Lied. Merk da keinen Unterschied. Ist das zufällig Rob Zombie?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, wie ich es mal wieder wusste. Aion hat mal wieder genauso eine Super-Performance, wie Warhammer Online...




Hmmm?^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sry. Ists wohl der Typ von Amon Amath.


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hmmm?^^


Was verstehst du an den Satz nicht? ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sry. Ists wohl der Typ von Amon Amath.





DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenn du lesen könntest und nicht dumm wärst würdest du sehen das da korpiklaani steht <:


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was verstehst du an den Satz nicht? ...




naja ich ich weiß ja nicht wie die Perform Bei Warhammer war ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

Wer schweigt, scheint zuzustimmen. Also stimmen hier alle zu, dass der so aussieht wie Amon Amath oder der andere Rob Zombie!


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

Haben die deutschen gewonnen? gegen die Finnen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer schweigt, scheint zuzustimmen. Also stimmen hier alle zu, dass der so aussieht wie Amon Amath oder der andere Rob Zombie!



/facepalm


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Haben die deutschen gewonnen? gegen die Finnen?



1:1 Poldi hat in den letzten Mins Den Ausgleich gemacht aber was ein Tor >_> OMG Kuller ball ^^


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 1:1 Poldi hat in den letzten Mins Den Ausgleich gemacht aber was ein Tor >_> OMG Kuller ball ^^


omg-.-...naja b elf wars ja glaubsch


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Das war echt unverdient =o

Und jeder Spieler, der da seine Chance bekommen hat war richtig schlecht ~~

Dann kann er vorher auch sagen, dass es nur ein Trainingsspiel ist!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> omg-.-...naja b elf wars ja glaubsch



Als das deutsche Tor Gefallen ist Hat der Fin Trainer gelacht Ganz Bescheuert und /Facepalm Begangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Das Spiel gegen Finnland. Wieder mal ein Beweis, wie die deutschen drauf sind. "Juhu wir sind durch, nun müssen wir uns nicht mehr anstrengen"... Und so ein Land will Weltmeister werden, abartig


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

Nabend ihrs *winke*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

Bin erstma weg ihr Unwürdigen! Kommen in OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!111 Millisekunden wieder^^.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

leute was würdet ihr eigendlich sagen wenn ih mich bannen lassen würde?


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

nabend dini


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Spiel gegen Finnland. Wieder mal ein Beweis, wie die deutschen drauf sind. "Juhu wir sind durch, nun müssen wir uns nicht mehr anstrengen"... Und so ein Land will Weltmeister werden, abartig




Ich muss mich Zurück halten Sonst Sagen alle wieder *rechts* *hust* ^_^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> leute was würdet ihr eigendlich sagen wenn ih mich bannen lassen würde?



Lasst die Oma aus dem Schrank und Partey!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> leute was würdet ihr eigendlich sagen wenn ih mich bannen lassen würde?



dann gäbs kein bier mehr :<


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Spiel gegen Finnland. Wieder mal ein Beweis, wie die deutschen drauf sind. "Juhu wir sind durch, nun müssen wir uns nicht mehr anstrengen"... Und so ein Land will Weltmeister werden, abartig


klar lieber noch n paar verletzungen riskieren wenn man das ding schon sicher hat is recht ... 
-.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> leute was würdet ihr eigendlich sagen wenn ih mich bannen lassen würde?



*party* Nein ka O_o Nichts Vllt ne Seite schreiben und dann das Thema unter den Tisch fallen lassen?^^


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Spiel gegen Finnland. Wieder mal ein Beweis, wie die deutschen drauf sind. "Juhu wir sind durch, nun müssen wir uns nicht mehr anstrengen"... Und so ein Land will Weltmeister werden, abartig




Warum sollten sie sich auch anstrengen? Lieber würd ich mich auf die Bundesliga vorbereiten, als das 10. unnötige Länderspiel diese Sasion noch zu spielen...

Ich finds nur schwach, dass sich nich mal die Probanden anstrengen...naja wieder 2-3 Leute weniger auf der Liste...

Im übrigen ist Deutschland halt ne Turniermannschaft....Siehe 2006 u. 2002, da hat man vorher auch nichts gutes prophezeit!


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nabend ihrs *winke*


Nabend, du Dinini


LordofDemons schrieb:


> leute was würdet ihr eigendlich sagen wenn ih mich bannen lassen würde?


Nichts



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich muss mich Zurück halten Sonst Sagen alle wieder *rechts* *hust* ^_^


Ja, sorry, ist nun mal so. Lieber wird Italien nochmal Weltmeister, anstatt Deutschland Weltmeister wird. Was ist denn das für eine Einstellung? Nur weil es um nichts mehr geht, so einen scheiß da zu veranstalten? Sorry, aber das zeigt nur, dass die Nationalmannschaft geldgeil ist und nicht wirklich für das Land spielt.


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

*hust* laaangweilig*hust* wisst ihr was...es ist so langweilig......wisst ihr was seltsam ist? Kaum bin ich verliebt...bin ich happy....hmmmm


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend, du Dinini
> 
> Nichts
> 
> ...




Hm Jeder seine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer schweigt, scheint zuzustimmen. Also stimmen hier alle zu, dass der so aussieht wie Amon Amath oder der andere Rob Zombie!



1. mal is das genauso deathmetal wie britney spears deathmetal macht.

und 2. wtf? die ham null ähnlichkeit mitteinander-.- brille kaufen wär was mein lieber^^


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Als ob Italien immer Vollgas gibt....

Die anderen großen Nationen zittern sich halt zur Quali...da sagt dann keiner was...


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Deutschland wird eh nicht Weltmeister, wegen:
a) Jogi Löw
b) der Mannschaft.
Eher werden es Spanien oder Brasilien. Und wir haben auch noch Ballack X)


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Oktober 2009)

Yes Yes Yo! nabend ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deutschland wird eh nicht Weltmeister, wegen:
> a) Jogi Löw
> b) der Mannschaft.
> Eher werden es Spanien oder Brasilien. Und wir haben auch noch Ballack X)



Böser razyl RAUS !!!!


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deutschland wird eh nicht Weltmeister, wegen:
> a) Jogi Löw
> b) der Mannschaft.
> Eher werden es Spanien oder Brasilien. Und wir haben auch noch Ballack X)


ja da stimm ich dir sogar noch zu wir haben zu schwache spieler....kaum technisch begabtes....


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Böser razyl RAUS !!!!


Das hast du schon mal gar nicht zu sagen.


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich bezweifle auch, dass wir Weltmeister werden.

Aber trotzdem werden wir wieder weit kommen, da bin ich mir sicher.

Und Jogi Löw leistet gute Arbeit...meiner Meinung nach. Er sollte sich nur früh genug seine beste Elf suchen und sie dementsprechend einstellen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> 1. mal is das genauso deathmetal wie britney spears deathmetal macht.
> 
> und 2. wtf? die ham null ähnlichkeit mitteinander-.- brille kaufen wär was mein lieber^^



nicht auf den reagieren ^.^ der is blöd und will nur nerven :<


Jokkerino schrieb:


> Yes Yes Yo! nabend ^^



yo yo was gäht?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hast du schon mal gar nicht zu sagen.




Sei du ma still mein Freund =)


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ja da stimm ich dir sogar noch zu wir haben zu schwache spieler....kaum technisch begabtes....


Özil ist der einzige technisch hoch begabte, vielleicht noch Marin. Aber ansonsten? Eher nicht, Klose ist zwar effektiv, aber nicht gerade mehr der Top-Stürmer.
Zudem möchte ich mal an Spanien erinnern, die sind längst durch und haben trotzdem noch alle Spiele gewonnen...


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Sei du ma still mein Freund =)


A. Er ist sicher nicht dein freund 
B.Never du hast ihn doch dumm angemacht. Er sagt nur SEINE meinung....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> A. Er ist sicher nicht dein freund
> B.Never du hast ihn doch dumm angemacht. Er sagt nur SEINE meinung....




Und ich sage meine meinung =)


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Sei du ma still mein Freund =)


Warum sollte ich? Du hast mir nichts zu befehlen


----------



## Crackmack (14. Oktober 2009)

Hai


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und ich sage meine meinung =)





BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Böser razyl RAUS !!!!






BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Sei du ma still mein Freund =)


 Eine Meinung sieht anders aus....


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai



wo?


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Özil ist der einzige technisch hoch begabte, vielleicht noch Marin. Aber ansonsten? Eher nicht, Klose ist zwar effektiv, aber nicht gerade mehr der Top-Stürmer.
> Zudem möchte ich mal an Spanien erinnern, die sind längst durch und haben trotzdem noch alle Spiele gewonnen...




Technik war noch nie das Mittel des deutschen Fußballs oder? =p

Joa, Spanien hat wirklich eine starke Mannschaft - stärker als die Deutsche sicher...

Aber hast du schon mal eine Spanische (oder auch Brasilianische) Natinaonalmannschaft kämpfen sehen, wenn es nicht so läuft? 
Ich für meinen Teil nicht.


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und ich sage meine meinung =)


/facepalm

dass war keine richtige meinung

 böser razyl RAUS ....keine meinung eher flame


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai



Hier ist kein hai


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Oktober 2009)

Ist es bei euch auch so scheiss kalt? Brauche schon fast Handschuhe wenn ich eine rauchen will.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

bin ma was vice city spieln 
brb lol


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Technik war noch nie das Mittel des deutschen Fußballs oder? =p
> 
> Joa, Spanien hat wirklich eine starke Mannschaft - stärker als die Deutsche sicher...
> 
> ...


Ich sage es mal so: Lieber seh ich tollen Fußball, anstatt Erfolgsfußball mit irgendwelchen, einfallslosen Methoden. Da ist es mir egal, ob die Mannschaft verliert oder nicht. Ich sage nur Barca. Die spielen einen grandiosen Fußball und verlieren auch mal. Na und? Es ist immer noch schöner Fußball. Da muss man nicht unbedingt kämpfen, wenn es nicht so läuft.


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_Langeweile!!

F.M.L BY ShaneDawson_


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ist es bei euch auch so scheiss kalt? Brauche schon fast Handschuhe wenn ich eine rauchen will.



hach ich liebe das &#9829;


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ist es bei euch auch so scheiss kalt? Brauche schon fast Handschuhe wenn ich eine rauchen will.



Hier brauchst du Handschuhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Jo, ist echt arschkalt. 8-9 Grad tagsüber )=

Und ich musste ja in kurzer Hose laufen gehen...xD


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hier brauchst du Handschuhe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo wohnst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






DER schrieb:


> hach ich liebe das &#9829;


Oha


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hier ist kein hai


whats wrong with you blade?

You look lost boy......
You go with me STRAIGHT TO HELL


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




berlin aber Hm heute nacht schön minus grade und morgen dan nur 2 Grad *zitter*


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sage es mal so: Lieber seh ich tollen Fußball, anstatt Erfolgsfußball mit irgendwelchen, einfallslosen Methoden. Da ist es mir egal, ob die Mannschaft verliert oder nicht. Ich sage nur Barca. Die spielen einen grandiosen Fußball und verlieren auch mal. Na und? Es ist immer noch schöner Fußball. Da muss man nicht unbedingt kämpfen, wenn es nicht so läuft.



Naja, dann siehst du Fußball wohl mir anderen Augen als ich. 

Jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Naja, dann siehst du Fußball wohl mir anderen Augen als ich.
> 
> Jedem das seine
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt, Erfolg schön und gut, aber dann nicht so ein billiger Rumpelfußball. Da ist uns selbst der russische Fußball derzeit voraus...


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> berlin aber Hm heute nacht schön minus grade und morgen dan nur 2 Grad *zitter*


ich hab zwar keine ahnung wieviel wir hier nähe frankfurt haben, aber es ist sau kalt :O


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4UQRd1g6zU


THIS FIRE BURNS ALWAYS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Hunger =/ essen machen Fast Food is eine tolle erfindung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hunger =/ essen machen Fast Food is eine tolle erfindung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fast Food macht fett


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

@ Razyl 

Ich muss abschließend noch sagen, dass ich Kön-Fan bin und auch immer bleibe.
Also was will ich mit schönem Fußball, wenn ich Erfolg haben kann - das übertrag ich dann auf Länderspiel-Ebene^^


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hunger =/ essen machen Fast Food is eine tolle erfindung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nicht immer alle woche 2mal mehr net^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fast Food macht fett




Ahja Du weist alles deswegen Wiege ich auch nur Knapp 60 kilo OHAAAA

Razyl sei einfach leise okay ....


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> @ Razyl
> 
> Ich muss abschließend noch sagen, dass ich Kön-Fan bin und auch immer bleibe.
> Also was will ich mit schönem Fußball, wenn ich Erfolg haben kann - das übertrag ich dann auf Länderspiel-Ebene^^


Naja, als Köln-Fan würde ich auch nichts anderes erwarten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ahja Du weist alles deswegen Wiege ich auch nur Knapp 60 kilo OHAAAA
> 
> Razyl sei einfach leise okay ....


Wenn du jetzt nur 1,20 m groß bist, stimmt es doch...
Und es ist nun mal die Wahrheit: zu viel Fast Food macht fett, also sei du mal eher leise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl hat doch Recht =o

Manche Leute vertragen es halt besser als andere - aber die meisten können nicht jeden Tag FastFood fressen (inkl. mir =p) sonst sieht man das relativ schnell xD


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

WUHU nen kölner fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<<<<<War und ist schon immer BLAU(XD)UndWeiß ein leben lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, als Köln-Fan würde ich auch nichts anderes erwarten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich bin 1.75 Und esse So gesehen viel fast food also kann deine Rechnung nicht aufgehen also M0w3l 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> <<<<<War und ist schon immer BLAU


Was anderes habe ich von dir auch gar nicht erwartet.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> WUHU nen kölner fan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wie soll man das jetzt verstehen? xD
Also immer blau - unglaublicher Wortwitz - versteh ich ja noch. Aber in Verbindung mit Köln versteh ich das nicht so ganz xD


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was anderes habe ich von dir auch gar nicht erwartet....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zu ende zitieren mein lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nix davon löschen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Razyl hat doch Recht =o
> 
> Manche Leute vertragen es halt besser als andere - aber die meisten können nicht jeden Tag FastFood fressen (inkl. mir =p) sonst sieht man das relativ schnell xD




ja okay so aber er meint JEDER wird davon fett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fast Food macht fett


Ist doch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*65kg wieg* : )


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

Blade, willst du noch ne Auszeit?
Nu ist aber mal ruhe hier...


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich bin 1.75 Und esse So gesehen viel fast food also kann deine Rechnung nicht aufgehen also M0w3l
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und trotzdem geht meine Rechnung auf, dass Fast Food fett macht. Das ist sogar bewiesen, aber halt, du liest ja nicht. Tut mir leid, dann kannst du sowas ja schlecht wissen. Ach Mensch, wie konnte ich das nur wieder vergessen...

@ Blade:
Tust du nur so dumm oder bist du es? Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass jeder davon fett wird. Der Satz bezieht sich auf den Durchschnitt aller Menschen...


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Wie soll man das jetzt verstehen? xD
> Also immer blau - unglaublicher Wortwitz - versteh ich ja noch. Aber in Verbindung mit Köln versteh ich das nicht so ganz xD


mit köln? nix^^

Aber Blau und weiß ein leben lang FC SCHALKE!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

wow live sieht das richtig goil aus


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Verräter! xD

Nene gegen Schalke hab ich nix - die schenken uns ab un zu ja sogar mal Punkte xD
Oder so geile Pokal-Abende wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Blade, willst du noch ne Auszeit?
> Nu ist aber mal ruhe hier...



WAS ZUR HÖLLE MACH ICH DEN ....

ja Okay ich Bin Still das land Kotgz Mich echt langsam an ... 

Sche...tü.... Scheiss ich darf Sagen was ich Will NOT -.-


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> WAS ZUR HÖLLE MACH ICH DEN ....
> 
> ja Okay ich Bin Still das land Kotgz Mich echt langsam an ...
> 
> Sche...tü.... Scheiss ich darf Sagen was ich Will NOT -.-


ganz ruhig digga^^


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

ach blade chill doch mal leg dir bissl ruhige musik ein setz dich auf die terasse und chill oder erfrier je nach wetterlage


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ein Alkoholproblem, mein Bier ist leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ganz ruhig *digga*^^


Mwhahaha X)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Und das Tollste ist Ich krieg ein Bann im IRC weil ich ein Bild voner katze Mit Hitler bart Gepostet habe WOW -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Alkoholproblem, mein Bier ist leer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Probleme die ich nur zu gut kenne .(


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und das Tollste ist Ich krieg ein Bann im IRC weil ich ein Bild voner katze Mit Hitler bart Gepostet habe WOW -.-


So etwas macht man auch nicht...
Moment, bist du für immer gebannt?


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Alkoholproblem, mein Bier ist leer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




könnte ich dir da nahelegen :>

edit: mwahahaha das bild hät ich gern gesehn XDD


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Probleme die ich nur zu gut kenne .(



kenn ich net^^ *kühlschrank neben sich tätschel*


----------



## Maladin (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und das Tollste ist Ich krieg ein Bann im IRC weil ich ein Bild voner katze Mit Hitler bart Gepostet habe WOW -.-



Du bekommst nen Bann weil du einfach nicht wahrhaben willst wann es langt. Jetzt zum Beispiel ist der Punkt erreicht wo du ne Runde AFK gehen solltest.


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mwhahaha X)


-.- so sollte dass eig net gemeint sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@blade nen gildie sagt immer zu den männern wenn die getresst sind:Kauf dir nengescheiten Porno und ruh dich aus...

Rate ich dir auch^^


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> könnte ich dir da nahelegen :>
> 
> edit: mwahahaha das bild hät ich gern gesehn XDD


nice one 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So etwas macht man auch nicht...
> Moment, bist du für immer gebannt?



NEin Bin ich nicht rede mich nicht mehr an lass mich in Ruhe ich verfluche dich Und hoffed du ... egal

-.-


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

Fastfood macht sicherlich nicht jeden dick, jedoch sicher Leute die anfällig für schnelle Gewichtszunahme sind und da diese ja immer noch überwiegen, kann man schon sagen das es eine Regel ist.
Wenn du Blade nicht dazu gehörst dann gratzi, trotzdem gehören hier Sachen wie Mowl etc. einfach nicht hin, da es nicht zu einem freundlichen Umgangston zählt.


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

*zum Kühlschrank geh*
*Bier rausnehm*
*imaginäres Bier an Jokkerino weiterreich*

Prost!


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So etwas macht man auch nicht...
> Moment, bist du für immer gebannt?



genau... den armen hitler mit ner reudigen katze kreuzen-.-


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> NEin Bin ich nicht rede mich nicht mehr an lass mich in Ruhe ich verfluche dich Und hoffed du ... egal
> 
> -.-


ui jetzt wirds eis dünn Oo


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Ahja Von mir das Mowl Wird gleich wieder Ernst Genommen Okay .... -.-


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> NEin Bin ich nicht rede mich nicht mehr an lass mich in Ruhe ich verfluche dich Und hoffed du ... egal
> 
> -.-


Mit was verfluchst du mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dini schrieb:


> Fastfood macht sicherlich nicht jeden dick, jedoch sicher Leute die anfällig für schnelle Gewichtszunahme sind und da diese ja immer noch überwiegen, kann man schon sagen das es eine Regel ist.
> Wenn du Blade nicht dazu gehörst dann gratzi, trotzdem gehören hier Sachen wie Mowl etc. einfach nicht hin, da es nicht zu einem freundlichen Umgangston zählt.


Schön formuliert Dini.


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> *zum Kühlschrank geh*
> *Bier rausnehm*
> *imaginäres Bier an Jokkerino weiterreich*
> 
> Prost!


 ich mach mir nen schönen schollen....muss noch etwas ausruhen...vor der scheiß mathe arbeit...(wobei ich eig nix trinke...xD)


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> *zum Kühlschrank geh*
> *Bier rausnehm*
> *imaginäres Bier an Jokkerino weiterreich*
> 
> Prost!


Thänks dude ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

ich Könnte jetzt Wodka feige Vertragen .... aber Nö Ich muss ja Nochn Monat warten bis ich 18 bin -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich mach mir nen schönen schollen....muss noch etwas ausruhen...vor der scheiß mathe arbeit...(wobei ich eig nix trinke...xD)


nennt man das nicht eigendlich schorle ?


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich Könnte jetzt Wodka feige Vertragen .... aber Nö Ich muss ja Nochn Monat warten bis ich 18 bin -.-


geistig noch mind. 1 jahrzehnt


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Haha, bin erst vor ner Woche an Mathe gefailed...mein bestes Fach sonst xD

Oops sorry....eigentlich wollt ich dich aufbauen...xD

Mir hätte ein kleiner Promille-Pegel sicher nicht geschadet^^


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nennt man das nicht eigendlich schorle ?


nö - jedenfalls kenn ichs net anders...(weißwein u coke) nicht APFELschorle ;P


----------



## Maladin (14. Oktober 2009)

http://failblog.org/2009/10/14/business-plan-fail/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich Könnte jetzt Wodka feige Vertragen .... aber Nö Ich muss ja Nochn Monat warten bis ich 18 bin -.-



tja da lob ich mir die schweiz^^ trinken is ab jedem alter erlaubt^^ nur der verkauf ist untersagt^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> geistig noch mind. 1 jahrzehnt


Schön gesagt, auch wenn eins vielleicht ein wenig üb.. äh untertrieben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

hier ein bayrisches volkslied^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> geistig noch mind. 1 jahrzehnt



Na wen DU MEINST .... -.-


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> geistig noch mind. 1 jahrzehnt




*unterm Tisch hervorkämpf*
*qft auf Tastatur hack*
*vor lachen erneut zusammenbrech*


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schön gesagt, auch wenn eins vielleicht ein wenig üb.. äh untertrieben ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lasst den miley suchti mal....in ruhe...er wird noch gebannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Echt Vllt sollte ich morgen den gedanken den ich immer habe umsetzen U-bahn und so -.-


----------



## Crackmack (14. Oktober 2009)

uhh die schweiz fährt nach afrika :>


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lasst den miley suchti mal....in ruhe...er wird noch gebannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und?



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Echt Vllt sollte ich morgen den gedanken den ich immer habe umsetzen U-bahn und so -.-


Nein, vor die U-Bahn springen ist keine Lösung...


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Echt Vllt sollte ich morgen den gedanken den ich immer habe umsetzen U-bahn und so -.-


dahinterschmeißen und zusehn wie die leute lachen?


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

Leute....!?
Blade hat schon von greenpostern was drüber gekommen, lasst den Jung nu mal.
Ruuuuuhig durch die Hose atmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt alle mal wieder runter^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> uhh die schweiz fährt nach afrika :>


Hoffentlich schneidet sie besser ab, als 2008...
Obwohl das mit Frei extrem sch*** war


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> 
> Nein, vor die U-Bahn springen ist keine Lösung...



Tja pech Vllt Ist es meine letzte den ich habe echt kein Bock mehr auf den scheiss jeden tag der gleiche misst jeden tag der gleische scheiss jedne tag .... Egal Ihr Wollt Ja eh nur das vllt Freuts euch ja -.-


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, vor die U-Bahn springen ist keine Lösung...




ansichtssache^^


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

@ blade
dont do this..wenn lösch pls vorher cs und so vom pc.....will net wieder so ne scheiß diskussion über spiele blabla verboten blabla (auch wenns kein amoklauf werden soll)


aber ehrlich Stay Straight EDGE dont take these drugs oder so ähnlich wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Leute....!?
> Blade hat schon von greenpostern was drüber gekommen, lasst den Jung nu mal.
> Ruuuuuhig durch die Hose atmen
> 
> ...


*macht die hose auf*

ja stimmt so ises schon viel besser

ich fühl mich jetzt viel weltoffener


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Leute....!?
> Blade hat schon von greenpostern was drüber gekommen, lasst den Jung nu mal.
> *Ruuuuuhig durch die Hose atmen
> 
> ...


oO
Dini, was hat man mit dir gemacht? Ich wusste doch, dass alle Mods eine Gehirnwäsche abbekommen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

O_o ääh...ja 

hi O_o


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Wie schauts bei Portugal aus?


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

You: hello
Stranger: hi sexy female?
You: nope fat guy
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

keiner mag mich


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Tja pech Vllt Ist es meine letzte den ich habe echt kein Bock mehr auf den scheiss jeden tag der gleiche misst jeden tag der gleische scheiss jedne tag .... Egal Ihr Wollt Ja eh nur das vllt Freuts euch ja -.-


Ich freue mich über keinen Tod, egal welcher Mensch es ist. Naja, ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, aber du wärst keine Ausnahme...


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

ach blade ich bin misantrhop was glaubst du wohl was ich sagen werde


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Hmpd jetzt Geht mir richtig ..... BÄH ich will Springen Stimmung  -..-


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach blade ich bin misantrhop was glaubst du wohl was ich sagen werde



muss mich acuh gerade sehr beherschen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> You: hello
> Stranger: hi sexy female?
> You: nope fat guy
> Your conversational partner has disconnected.
> ...


*bier geb*

doch ich mag dich


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> You: hello
> Stranger: hi sexy female?
> You: nope fat guy
> Your conversational partner has disconnected.
> ...


*tröst*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hmpd jetzt Geht mir richtig ..... BÄH ich will Springen Stimmung  -..-



Spring nicht! Du würdest mehr glücklich machen, als dir lieb sit!


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Wie schauts bei Portugal aus?


2:0 zur Halbzeit... kommen also wahrscheinlich durch


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> You: hello
> Stranger: hi sexy female?
> You: nope fat guy
> Your conversational partner has disconnected.
> ...


Scheinst ein fetter guy zu sein der aussieht wie sexy female 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *bier geb*
> 
> doch ich mag dich


*bier nehm*
dankö


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hmpd jetzt Geht mir richtig ..... BÄH ich will Springen Stimmung  -..-


ist das jetzt wirklcih dein ernst?


----------



## Crackmack (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich freue mich über keinen Tod, egal welcher Mensch es ist. Naja, ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, aber du wärst keine Ausnahme...


Ich wär die ausnahme was o.O


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> You: hello
> Stranger: hi sexy female?
> You: nope fat guy
> Your conversational partner has disconnected.
> ...



so wird das auch nix  tzz tz tz


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Gleich steht die Polizisten vor seiner Tür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

War ja klar dass das wieder ein Aufhänger wird *schmunzel*


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Ach verdammt )=

Ich kann die Ronaldo-Fratze echt nicht ab....auch wenn er wirklich ein guter Fußballer ist...wenn er grad nicht zu faul ist =p
Der erinnert mich immer an Lukas Podolski in einer Klasse drüber


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

Warum steht blade um 4 Uhr morgens auf und geht in den Wald?

Weil da die Astlöcher noch feucht sind!


sorry der musste noch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten spring nicht dass leben ist es nicht wert dass du ihm den gefallen tust


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich freue mich über keinen Tod, egal welcher Mensch es ist. Naja, ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, aber du wärst keine Ausnahme...



=)



LordofDemons schrieb:


> ist das jetzt wirklcih dein ernst?



naaj Meine freudige stimmung is für heute Im kellör Und weint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> War ja klar dass das wieder ein Aufhänger wird *schmunzel*



wenn du auch solche schweinichen sachen sagst :<


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

da schick ich morgen meim chef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> War ja klar dass das wieder ein Aufhänger wird *schmunzel*



aufhängen is öde... selber anzünden das macht mehr spass


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> War ja klar dass das wieder ein Aufhänger wird *schmunzel*




=( der ist Fies =`<


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> War ja klar dass das wieder ein Aufhänger wird *schmunzel*


Ja, was erwartest du? oO



TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Ach verdammt )=
> 
> Ich kann die Ronaldo-Fratze echt nicht ab....auch wenn er wirklich ein guter Fußballer ist...wenn er grad nicht zu faul ist =p
> Der erinnert mich immer an Lukas Podolski in einer Klasse drüber


Ich mag Ronaldo auch nicht, aber sein Fußballstil ist schon genial. Ebenso wie Messi und Ribéry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

selbstmord ein thema das mich tief bewegt genauer geasagt 2 meter tief unter die erde :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aufhängen is öde... selber anzünden das macht mehr spass



das erinnert mich an ein video wo der..ehh lasen wir das :-$


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

das lied mal wieder zu Hören ist echt toll


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Warum steht blade um 4 Uhr morgens auf und geht in den Wald?
> 
> Weil da die Astlöcher noch feucht sind!
> 
> ...


blade geht um 3:30 um mileys gesicht auf den baum zu malen


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

ha selbst anzünden das erinnert mich an das vid von dem typen der ne socke mit benzin übergießt sich das ding an den dödel steckt und dann anzündet XD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

Al Qaida ist pleite!
Die müssen ihren Sprenggürtel jetzt enger schnallen!
Die müssen aufpassen, dass sie nicht in die Sprengfalle kommen! Da kann nur Peter Zwegat noch helfen!
Einige Terroristen begehen schon aus Verzweiflung Selbstmord!


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> =( der ist Fies =`<


Hö? doch nicht du, sondern der Hosenkommentar von mir^^


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Mit Messi kann ich ja noch was anfangen. Der ist in Interviews deutlich sympathischer als Ronaldo.
Und wenn Ribery nicht bei Bayern spielen würde wär er wohl auch deutlich sympathischer...

Aber in dem Fall muss man wirklich sagen : Die Bayern versauen den Charakter.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> blade geht um 3:30 um mileys gesicht auf den baum zu malen



:<


LordofDemons schrieb:


> ha selbst anzünden das erinnert mich an das vid von dem typen der ne socke mit benzin übergießt sich das ding an den dödel steckt und dann anzündet XD



gwar? oder wie hieß der depp der das auf wacken gemacht hat? O_o


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Hö? doch nicht du, sondern der Hosenkommentar von mir^^



:> Aso *hust* =)


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> blade geht um 3:30 um mileys gesicht auf den baum zu malen


BLADE FOR U oder nee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Aber in dem Fall muss man wirklich sagen : Die Bayern versauen den Charakter.


OO hey aufpassen!


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gwar? oder wie hieß der depp der das auf wacken gemacht hat? O_o


s war einer aufm zeltplatz^^

edit: bei gwar haben se grün ins publikum abgespritzt


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> BLADE FOR U oder nee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Miley <3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> s war einer aufm zeltplatz^^



Metaler? Was frag ich eigentlich^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> s war einer aufm zeltplatz^^



achja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lustiges video ^.^


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Mit Messi kann ich ja noch was anfangen. Der ist in Interviews deutlich sympathischer als Ronaldo.
> Und wenn Ribery nicht bei Bayern spielen würde wär er wohl auch deutlich sympathischer...
> 
> Aber in dem Fall muss man wirklich sagen : Die Bayern versauen den Charakter.


Ribéry war schon immer so. Ich sag nur die jetzige Sache mit OM und so... jaja...
Und lasst endlich diese blöden Bayern-Anspielungen weg. Fakt ist nun mal, ohne den FCB wäre der deutsche Fußball in der CL schlechter ...


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

wir haben schwXXXX aus stahl wir halten sowas locker aus!


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> OO hey aufpassen!




Korrigiere : Der FC Bayern versaut den Charakter

Und von der Meinung kriegst du mich nicht weg^^


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ribéry war schon immer so. Ich sag nur die jetzige Sache mit OM und so... jaja...
> Und lasst endlich diese blöden Bayern-Anspielungen weg. Fakt ist nun mal, ohne den FCB wäre der deutsche Fußball in der CL schlechter ...


und wieso ist bayern ne macht?? genau weil vater staat denen alles in den arsch schob...


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Korrigiere : Der FC Bayern versaut den Charakter
> 
> Und von der Meinung kriegst du mich nicht weg^^


gut da mir fußball außer zur wm am arsch vorbei geht kann ich damit leben

edit: un EM!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Bayern ist ausland =(


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: bei gwar haben se grün ins publikum abgespritzt



oh gott :< ich hab dazu kein video gefunden  und ich will es auch gar nicht :< aber wie jan w. so schön sagte 
musikalish existiren gwar nicht aber ihre bühnenshow ist einzigartig Ó_ó


----------



## Crackmack (14. Oktober 2009)

FC Bayern münchen is toll!


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Klar wären wir ohne Bayern schlechter dran...und ich hoffe auch immer, dass die Bayern wenigstens die Gruppenphase überstehen, besser noch etwas weiter kommen...

Aber menschlich gesehen...naja...Ulli lässt grüßen.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bayern ist ausland =(


Oo


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wir haben schwXXXX aus stahl wir halten sowas locker aus!



O.o Der Unfall muss ja richtig weh getan haben!
Erinnert mich an den einen Typ aus Scarred, der sich eim Boarden ein Ei aus dem Sack gerissen hat!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> FC Bayern münchen is toll!



Und du bist R...R..........RAUSSSSSSSSSSSS!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> O.o Der Unfall muss ja richtig weh getan haben!
> Erinnert mich an den einen Typ aus Scarred, der sich eim Boarden ein Ei aus dem Sack gerissen hat!



wehgetan hats nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 metaler ertragen sowas gern....wir sind hart im nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und du bist R...R..........RAUSSSSSSSSSSSS!!



Hoecker, sie sind raus!


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich jetzt nochwas gegen bayern höre poste ich nacktbilder von mir und dann erblindet ihr alle

@ lachmann: ja war sind shcon einzigartig ... scheiße


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> O.o Der Unfall muss ja richtig weh getan haben!
> Erinnert mich an den einen Typ aus Scarred, der sich eim Boarden ein Ei aus dem Sack gerissen hat!



wir sind net solche weicheier wie du will er damit sagn


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> FC Bayern münchen is toll!


FCB....money makes the world...und leider bekommen die alles innen arsch geschoben siehe klinsi er sagte er brauche minimum 34spieltage wie viele hatt er bekommen? vll etwas über die hälfte


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt nochwas gegen bayern höre poste ich nacktbilder von mir und dann erblindet ihr alle
> 
> @ lachmann: ja war sind shcon einzigartig ... scheiße



yey nacktbilder  

jap und wie xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt nochwas gegen bayern höre poste ich nacktbilder von mir und dann erblindet ihr alle
> 
> @ lachmann: ja war sind shcon einzigartig ... scheiße



x.X


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt nochwas gegen bayern höre poste ich nacktbilder von mir und dann erblindet ihr alle
> 
> @ lachmann: ja war sind shcon einzigartig ... scheiße


LOD denk an die Nettiquette^^


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

lol die ganzen FC bayern münchen hater XD

ich kann mich des eindrucks nicht erwehren das ihr einfach scheißneidisch seid^^


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> FC Bayern münchen is toll!


weder der fc noch bayern noch münchen sind toll


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

alky stay STRAIGHT EDGE dont take these drugs...


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> LOD denk an die Nettiquette^^


:< wo steht da das ich keine nacktbilder von mir posten darf?


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> LOD denk an die Nettiquette^^



bei seinen bildern hilft selbst die netiquette nimmehr =/


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lol die ganzen FC bayern münchen hater XD
> 
> ich kann mich des eindrucks nicht erwehren das ihr einfach scheißneidisch seid^^


ich hasse sie nicht aber mögen tu ich sie auch  nicht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

*cena Musik angeht* Rein gestürmt Komme


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

Nirgends, dort steht aber was von Jugendschutz und pornografische Inhalte hihi^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *cena Musik angeht* Rein gestürmt Komme



siehste die tür dahinten?gut geh ma dahin und geh dann einfach gradeaus
kthxbye


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nirgends, dort steht aber was von Jugendschutz und pornografische Inhalte hihi^^


das würd eher unter horror und splatter fallen als unter porno


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *cena Musik angeht* Rein gestürmt Komme


*Punk musik an geht* BLABALABALABA JOHN CENA Nimmt drogen ich bin so toll mwahaha*alles dunkel* *licht an* deadman pwnt cm punk und tadaaa john cena pisst sich in die hosen....


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nirgends, dort steht aber was von Jugendschutz und pornografische Inhalte hihi^^



nur weil er nackt is ists noch lange keine pornografie... tztzttzz diese kunstbanausen immer-.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nirgends, dort steht aber was von Jugendschutz und pornografische Inhalte hihi^^



ach lod ist doch nicht pornografisch rawr


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seid nen alberner Haufen, jawollja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist ein nacktmull das ist auch kein porno Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ihr seid nen alberner Haufen, jawollja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stehts zudiensten mylady


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach lod ist doch nicht pornografisch rawr


ne schlimmer horrorfilm...würde dass eher werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WAS NACKTES!!!1111


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der is ma süss^^ *nacktmull knuddel*


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Puuuuuh

Als ich grad reloaded hab und plötzlich in LoD´s Post ein Foto kam....und ich seh nur soein helles etwas...

*zitter*


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

wo ist rexo, ich hab was gegen ihn in der hand und damit kann ich ihn unterdrücken *hände reib und böse musik abspiel*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *cena Musik angeht* Rein gestürmt Komme



*lalala*


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ihr seid nen alberner Haufen, jawollja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rawr


Manoroth schrieb:


> der is ma süss^^ *nacktmull knuddel*



iiihhh er fasst es an


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wo ist rexo, ich hab was gegen ihn in der hand und damit kann ich ihn unterdrücken *hände reib und böse musik abspiel*


schlagstock?


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ist ein nacktmull das ist auch kein porno Oo


omg....

DINI JA ich bin albern und JA ich steh dazu und NEIN ich geb dir keine nachhilfe darin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wo ist rexo, ich hab was gegen ihn in der hand und damit kann ich ihn unterdrücken *hände reib und böse musik abspiel*



furry friday? :<


----------



## Kargaro (14. Oktober 2009)

Darf ich hier meinen sinnlosen WoW-Flame abladen?

Eben Random Ulduar 10er Gruppe gehabt.  Als wir endlich alle 10 Plätze besetzt hatten und in der Instanz waren, gabs erstmal eine Erklärung für die Neulinge.   Und dann haben wir entdeckt, dass 1 Heiler im Chopperbeiwagen sitzt.  Wir haben ihm eine halbe Stunde lang gesagt, dass er das Fahrzeug wechseln sollen....   Und dann...

Verlässt er die Gruppe wortlos...  er geht einfach aus der Gruppe raus nachdem wir eine halbe Stunde darauf gewartet haben, dass der Idiot endlich das Fahrzeug wechselt...


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schlagstock?


nein, die letzten 4 nachrichten meines buffedpostfaches


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Hmpf Morgen Nur 2 Blöcke schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Darf ich hier meinen sinnlosen WoW-Flame abladen?
> 
> Eben Random Ulduar 10er Gruppe gehabt.  Als wir endlich alle 10 Plätze besetzt hatten und in der Instanz waren, gabs erstmal eine Erklärung für die Neulinge.   Und dann haben wir entdeckt, dass 1 Heiler im Chopperbeiwagen sitzt.  Wir haben ihm eine halbe Stunde lang gesagt, dass er das Fahrzeug wechseln sollen....   Und dann...
> 
> Verlässt er die Gruppe wortlos...  er geht einfach aus der Gruppe raus nachdem wir eine halbe Stunde darauf gewartet haben, dass der Idiot endlich das Fahrzeug wechselt...


go cry emokid!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nein, die letzten 4 nachrichten meines buffedpostfaches



höh?


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hmpf Morgen Nur 2 Blöcke schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmpf morgen frei... xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hmpf morgen frei... xD



*ferien hab* :3


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> höh?


kombiniere rexo, 4chan furry und buffed postfach. was entsteht?


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> go cry emokid!



hey! hör auf meine gedanken niederzuschreiben du... du... gedankenklauer!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Darf ich hier meinen sinnlosen WoW-Flame abladen?
> 
> Eben Random Ulduar 10er Gruppe gehabt.  Als wir endlich alle 10 Plätze besetzt hatten und in der Instanz waren, gabs erstmal eine Erklärung für die Neulinge.   Und dann haben wir entdeckt, dass 1 Heiler im Chopperbeiwagen sitzt.  Wir haben ihm eine halbe Stunde lang gesagt, dass er das Fahrzeug wechseln sollen....   Und dann...
> 
> Verlässt er die Gruppe wortlos...  er geht einfach aus der Gruppe raus nachdem wir eine halbe Stunde darauf gewartet haben, dass der Idiot endlich das Fahrzeug wechselt...




Raus WOW Forum Wo anders sein


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *lalala*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDnL2a71aW8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1eBmePdTJU...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lUupa6z2WQ

....mehr muss ich net mehr sagen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kombiniere rexo, 4chan furry und buffed postfach. was entsteht?


ähh ähh ähhhähhh ka...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hmpf morgen frei... xD



du pist toof


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

LOD HIER WAS FÜR DICH!!111


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> du pist toof


wenn er doof pisst ist die klobrille versaut


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ähh ähh ähhhähhh ka...



omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 =/ das is mies


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> LOD HIER WAS FÜR DICH!!111


vöbu is doch der alestorm kerl. oder wars doch lu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> LOD HIER WAS FÜR DICH!!111


kenn ich schon

ich muss meinen bruder wieder dazu zwingen akkordeon zu spielen :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

BTW lange nicht mehr Wrestling geschaut was nun mit Jeff und seinem Bruder? O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> vöbu is doch der alestorm kerl. oder wars doch lu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



w00t?


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was kommt denn raus?^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> BTW lange nicht mehr Wrestling geschaut was nun mit Jeff und seinem Bruder? O_o



Jeff weg Kurzhaarschnitt bald Verhandlungen wegen Drogendealen und so.
Matt ist bei SD, nix besonderes.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oo ich hab das dohc mit den tierpornos weggelöscht


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kenn ich schon
> 
> ich muss meinen bruder wieder dazu zwingen akkordeon zu spielen :<



xD


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> BTW lange nicht mehr Wrestling geschaut was nun mit Jeff und seinem Bruder? O_o



die ham sich wieder lieb -.-


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

*mukke angeht*Und gibt allen die ihn dumm anmachen nen ROCK BOTTOM


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xD
> 
> 
> die ham sich wieder lieb -.-



Wirklich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was kommt denn raus?^^



oh gott...streu noch salz in die wunde :<


LordofDemons schrieb:


> Oo ich hab das dohc mit den tierpornos weggelöscht



:<


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

übrigens ich hab heut emeine leistungsbeurteilung von meinem chef bekommen das sind 200 euronen mehr für mich :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

The Rock D:


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> übrigens ich hab heut emeine leistungsbeurteilung von meinem chef bekommen das sind 200 euronen mehr für mich :>



applaus applaus applaus


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> übrigens ich hab heut emeine leistungsbeurteilung von meinem chef bekommen das sind 200 euronen mehr für mich :>



Musste jetzt nix mehr drauflegen, um arbeiten zu dürfen?


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> übrigens ich hab heut emeine leistungsbeurteilung von meinem chef bekommen das sind 200 euronen mehr für mich :>


OMFG GZ


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Musste jetzt nix mehr drauflegen, um arbeiten zu dürfen?


immerhin hab ich arbeit im gegensatz zu dir :/


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> omg....
> 
> DINI JA ich bin albern und JA ich steh dazu und NEIN ich geb dir keine nachhilfe darin
> 
> ...


Brauch ich nicht, frag Mala^^

Uh, bald bald darf ich auch wieder Schulbank drücken =)


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> und wieso ist bayern ne macht?? genau weil vater staat denen alles in den arsch schob...


Nö, auch weil sie Jahr für Jahr nun mal etwas gewinnen. Und sauber mit den Geld umgehen, nicht wie Real Madrid etc...


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Kennt ihr das Gefühl wenn ihr genau....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7gJgTg5mKg


....das machen wollt?^^

Irgendwie schaut die Wand mich grad so verführerisch an...


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

gehste studieren?


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht, frag Mala^^
> 
> Uh, bald bald darf ich auch wieder Schulbank drücken =)



haha :x


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh gott...streu noch salz in die wunde :<


*kakaopulver reinstreu* jetzt mal ehrlich, was denkst du kommt raus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das Gefühl wenn ihr genau....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7gJgTg5mKg
> 
> ...


HILARIOUS!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht, frag Mala^^
> 
> Uh, bald bald darf ich auch wieder Schulbank drücken =)




Wiesoooooooooo wirst du Lehrerin :>


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

LÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖL look this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgk17eWZw_4...feature=related


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das Gefühl wenn ihr genau....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7gJgTg5mKg
> 
> ...



mein zimmer is dafür zu klein =/


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> haha :x


lach nciht ich überleg auch ob ich weiter auf die bos gehn soll :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *kakaopulver reinstreu* jetzt mal ehrlich, was denkst du kommt raus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



furry friday+rexo+buffed postfach=ekelhafte furry bilder und ein phöser rexo O_o

is i right?


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich find das Klatschen in dem Video sowas von EPIC xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> LÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖL look this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgk17eWZw_4...feature=related



Oh MY F**king God


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gehste studieren?


Das hätte ich gerne gemacht, aber als alleinerziehende Mami mit eigener homebase... finanziell unmachbar.
Nee, ich werde ne 3 jährige Umschulung machen.
<3 input


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lach nciht ich überleg auch ob ich weiter auf die bos gehn soll :/



ich geh nie wieder schule -.-´ ich mah direkt nach der 10ten ausbildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

leute leute leute


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Das hätte ich gerne gemacht, aber als alleinerziehende Mami mit eigener homebase... finanziell unmachbar.
> Nee, ich werde ne 3 jährige Umschulung machen.
> <3 input



was den umschulen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich geh nie wieder schule -.-´ ich mah direkt nach der 10ten ausbildung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als metal0r?


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Das hätte ich gerne gemacht, aber als alleinerziehende Mami mit eigener homebase... finanziell unmachbar.
> Nee, ich werde ne 3 jährige Umschulung machen.
> <3 input


Und was wirst du dann?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> leute leute leute




:>


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich geh nie wieder schule -.-´ ich mah direkt nach der 10ten ausbildung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja das hab ich auch glaub mir ich bereue es geld verdienen is wirklich geil aber mit fos haste dann einfach mehr möglichkeiten



Dini schrieb:


> Das hätte ich gerne gemacht, aber als alleinerziehende Mami mit eigener homebase... finanziell unmachbar.
> Nee, ich werde ne 3 jährige Umschulung machen.
> <3 input


oh ja das ist natürlich schwierig


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Als metal0r?



das lernt man nicht das hat man im blut \m/


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> furry friday+rexo+buffed postfach=ekelhafte furry bilder und ein phöser rexo O_o
> 
> is i right?


und wo ist der buffed nachrichten aspekt?


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

rexo hat dir furry tierpornos per PM geschickt


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Gnäh mein Kiefer tut weh


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja das hab ich auch glaub mir ich bereue es geld verdienen is wirklich geil aber mit fos haste dann einfach mehr möglichkeiten



nönö ich mach mein hobby zum beruf....&#9829; koch

und wenns doch nix wird mit 19 is die ausbildung fertig und wenns dann doch nix is kann ich immernoch zur schule


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> rexo hat dir furry tierpornos per PM geschickt


nein falsch


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und wo ist der buffed nachrichten aspekt?



k.p :<


LordofDemons schrieb:


> rexo hat dir furry tierpornos per PM geschickt



:< :<


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nein falsch


dann mach ich das jetzt mal


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Alt


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was den umschulen?


Mal schaun, es gibt da schon was womit ich liebäugel, aber werde mich doch eher in mehrere Richtungen bewerben.
Also auf jeden Fall eine komplette Ausbildung mit Berufsschule etc.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

aber n klassiker :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nönö ich mach mein hobby zum beruf....&#9829; koch
> 
> und wenns doch nix wird mit 19 is die ausbildung fertig und wenns dann doch nix is kann ich immernoch zur schule



Machste dann ein Restaurant auf? Dann kann ich dich in RTL um 21.15 montags sehen!


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Alt


aber genial


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Hm jetzt Fängt die Schläfe an zu pochen und zu schmerzen -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Mal schaun, es gibt da schon was womit ich liebäugel, aber werde mich doch eher in mehrere Richtungen bewerben.
> Also auf jeden Fall eine komplette Ausbildung mit Berufsschule etc.



hört sich doch gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Machste dann ein Restaurant auf? Dann kann ich dich in RTL um 21.15 montags sehen!



was ist den da auf rtl? O_o


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Machste dann ein Restaurant auf? Dann kann ich dich in RTL um 21.15 montags sehen!


IN HIS FACE!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm jetzt Fängt die Schläfe an zu pochen und zu schmerzen -.-



go cry emo kid *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm jetzt Fängt die Schläfe an zu pochen und zu schmerzen -.-


was soll dir da oben bitte weh tun?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Gnäh ich will weibliche Furrys =(


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Gnäh ich will weibliche Furrys =(



pervert basterd


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Lol jetzt hab ich das auch noch geschrieben :x


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Lol jetzt hab ich das auch noch geschrieben :x



ekelhhafte sau :x


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Gnäh ich will weibliche Furrys =(


90% der furries (auf 4chan) sind weiblich und 90% dieser 90% haben nichts an...


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Lol jetzt hab ich das auch noch geschrieben :x


Freak!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was ist den da auf rtl? O_o



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IbrpGdUrOA


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 90% der furries (auf 4chan) sind weiblich und 90% dieser 90% haben nichts an...


giev link will beweise!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 90% der furries (auf 4chan) sind weiblich und 90% dieser 90% haben nichts an...




Schik ma per pm :x ^^


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLJhmnI5Ez0

luve this


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 90% der furries (auf 4chan) sind weiblich und 90% dieser 90% haben nichts an...


:<
die 10% männlichen furrys sind schlimmer :<



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IbrpGdUrOA



der typ isn b00n
der typ dürfte falls ich mal ein restaurant aufmache nie bei mir rein :x


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der typ isn b00n
> der typ dürfte falls ich mal ein restaurant aufmache nie bei mir rein :x


Dann willste doch lieber mittwochs um 21.15 kommen?


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dann willste doch lieber mittwochs um 21.15 kommen?


zwegert oder?


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dann willste doch lieber mittwochs um 21.15 kommen?



ehmm nein?!


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Schik ma per pm :x ^^


blade hat gelüftet was rexo gesagt hat xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> zwegert oder?



Ja.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> blade hat gelüftet was rexo gesagt hat xD




xD


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

ach ich mag das popzeug nid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC5ecWH8QgM


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach ich mag das popzeug nid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC5ecWH8QgM


Diese growls in den komischen Metal oder was weiß ich Lieder sind einfach überall nur gleich und in meinen Augen schlecht!


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Diese growls in den komischen Metal oder was weiß ich Lieder sind einfach überall nur gleich und scheiße!


:/ keine ahnung haben aber maul aufreißen


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach ich mag das popzeug nid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC5ecWH8QgM



\m/


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Diese growls in den komischen Metal oder was weiß ich Lieder sind einfach überall nur gleich und in meinen Augen schlecht!



suck my balls dickhead


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Noobfrage Inc.

Wie macht ich des nochmal, dass das Video direkt im Post ist und nicht bloß der Link? *gg*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zs7VIQiSHQQ

Aber 2:40 ist das so geil xD
Könnte man fast auf uns übertragen =o


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Noobfrage Inc.
> 
> Wie macht ich des nochmal, dass das Video direkt im Post ist und nicht bloß der Link? *gg*
> 
> ...


hat youtube oder buffed das einbetten nicht kapput gemacht?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

achja lod das hier geht mehr ab 



:x

bis später lod


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

ich kann auch das hie empfehlen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMcxPTakmC8

mit diesem lied verabschiede ich mich vorübergehend und geh joggen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

Tut mir Leid, ich kann von diesen Liedern nix abgewinnen. Für mich schreien sie einfach nur ins Mikro. Ich sehe und höre keine Unterschiede bei den Growls...


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

*gespannt auf alkos reaktion sei*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Noobfrage Inc.
> 
> Wie macht ich des nochmal, dass das Video direkt im Post ist und nicht bloß der Link? *gg*
> 
> ...




LOOOOOOOOOOOOL ^^


----------



## Maladin (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, ich kann von diesen Liedern nix abgewinnen. Für mich schreien sie einfach nur ins Mikro. Ich sehe und höre keine Unterschiede bei den Growls...



Vielleicht hilft dir etwas Übung :>

http://www.netkiffer.de/php/flash/growlkaraoke.php

*repost*


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, ich kann von diesen Liedern nix abgewinnen. Für mich schreien sie einfach nur ins Mikro. Ich sehe und höre keine Unterschiede bei den Growls...



dein pech das dein horizont anscheinend so beschränkt ist :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *gespannt auf alkos reaktion sei*



Wenigstens gibts net so komische Growls.
Es gibt 5 Punkte!
Von Insgesamt 9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999^999999999


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir etwas Übung :>
> 
> http://www.netkiffer.de/php/flash/growlkaraoke.php
> 
> *repost*



xD


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

ommph ist auch genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Hm Kakao Oder Vanille


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenigstens gibts net so komische Growls.
> Es gibt 5 Punkte!
> Von Insgesamt 9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999^999999999



k.....

und hier?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ommph ist auch genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rammstein is besser =/ 
aber ommph sind auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Man versucht mal tolerant mit Musik umzugehen und dann kommt sowas....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> k.....
> 
> und hier?!



Das gibt sogar 10 von OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!!1111


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

Das hab ich vor ner Weile mal entdeckt und fands ganz cool... warum nicht direkt so.
Wobei die mich bei anderen tracks auch was an bullet for my valentine erinnern.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Hilfe Kakao Oder Vanille =(


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

lachmann, _es_ hat angefangen!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Das hab ich vor ner Weile mal entdeckt und fands ganz cool... warum nicht direkt so.
> Wobei die mich bei anderen tracks auch was an bullet for my valentine erinnern.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xwXOj55nIY



Der hat nen Nasenring??!!
Sowas stand früher noch auf der Weide und hat die Eier ebgeknipst gekriegt um ne Ochsenschwanzsuppe zu werden!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das gibt sogar 10 von OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!!1111



mmmhhkay 

UND WAS SAGST DU HIERZU?!


piraten ftw


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> rammstein is besser =/
> aber ommph sind auch gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo rammstein ist auch geil^^ aber dero und co find ich nen tick besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hilfe Kakao Oder Vanille =(



Vanille natürlich!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lachmann, _es_ hat angefangen!



:< ich krieg immernoch nur ne weiße seite =/ ich weiß nicht was da kaputt is :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Vanille natürlich!



Hm Habe ich schon lange nicht mehr Getrunken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> :< ich krieg immernoch nur ne weiße seite =/ ich weiß nicht was da kaputt is :<


genau das ist passiert! 4chan ist TOT


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdGtmAW3UeE

Fällt mir iwie beim Stichwort Piraten ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Best Song ever =p


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mmmhhkay
> 
> UND WAS SAGST DU HIERZU?!
> 
> ...



Lächerlich!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> genau das ist passiert! 4chan ist TOT



FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> genau das ist passiert! 4chan ist TOT




bei mir Kamms nach  7 Seiten nicht mehr geladen =(


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lächerlich!



ich hab endgültig meinen glauben an dich verloren =/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab endgültig meinen glauben an dich verloren =/



Ich hab ihn viel früher an dir verloren junger Padawan!


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


ommfffgg >.<

btw, rexo hat garkein skye!
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=217426
es gibt keinen furry of the night bei skype xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn viel früher an dir verloren junger Padawan!



gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ommfffgg >.<
> 
> btw, rexo hat garkein skye!
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=217426
> es gibt keinen furry of the night bei skype xD



xD


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ein Schneller XYfarbender Schwimmraptor, geil ne xD (werdet ihr auch im Cataclysm Bereich finden!) ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Hm Hm Hm Durst D:


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Das ist ein Schneller XYfarbender Schwimmraptor, geil ne xD (werdet ihr auch im Cataclysm Bereich finden!) ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schneller als ein FUrz im Wasser das Teil!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub alko es ist nicht deine schuld das du metal doof findest :< das übersteigt halt nur einfach deinen horizont  bleib ma lieber bei deinem top 100 trash


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

Classic, geht immer *headbang*
Mit misheard lyrics auch noch zum Lachen^^


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn viel früher an dir verloren junger Padawan!


alter lass den junger padawan scheiß dass darft du erst benutzen wenn du mir beweisen kannst dass du ein echtes laser schwert hast (also nix plastik oder so) 
und komm mir jetzt net mit nem bild ausm inet klar


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm Hm Hm Durst D:



daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaann hol dir was zu trinken? Ó_ó


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

musik Und ich sage euch HARDSTYLE is the best Style!!!


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Classic, geht immer *headbang*
> Mit misheard lyrics auch noch zum Lachen^^


du wirst immer mir immer sympatischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich glaub alko es ist nicht deine schuld das du metal doof findest :< das übersteigt halt nur einfach deinen horizont  bleib ma lirber bei deinem top 100 trash



Was Top 100 Trash?
Ich höre keinen Trash. Ich werfe ihn weg oder recycle ihn. Oder im Falle von Death Metal kommts zusammen mit den Batterien in die Sondermülltonne.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Classic, geht immer *headbang*
> Mit misheard lyrics auch noch zum Lachen^^



wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du wirst immer mir immer sympatischer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kauf dir einen juden...ähhhh duden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Classic, geht immer *headbang*
> Mit misheard lyrics auch noch zum Lachen^^




Das ist mir unheimlich. Ich hab genau das Lied auch gehört =o


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was Top 100 Trash?
> Ich höre keinen Trash. Ich werfe ihn weg oder recycle ihn. Oder im Falle von Death Metal kommts zusammen mit den Batterien in die Sondermülltonne.



ach alko.....ich vergebe dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist nicht deine schuld &#9829;


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

Vor lauter Metal Trash und so hab ich vergessen, wie sich gescheite Musik anhört!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Vor lauter Thrash Metal und so hab ich herausgefunden, wie sich gute Musik anhört!



/fixed


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach alko.....ich vergebe dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich war das schnellste von Millionen Spermien!
Also bin ich was besonderes!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich war das schnellste von Millionen Spermien!
> Also bin ich was besonderes!



du kleiner besonderer junge &#9829;


----------



## Maladin (14. Oktober 2009)

Das rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

Hab genau gesehen, wie du was falsches erst zietiert hast, was meiner Aussage zustimmt! Das erste zitierte zählt!


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

So ich geh nun Heia machen...nacht un so.....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hab genau gesehen, wie du was falsches erst zietiert hast, was meiner Aussage zustimmt! Das erste zitierte zählt!



nö :<


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du wirst immer mir immer sympatischer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






DER schrieb:


> wie geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Türlich ist System geil, ich hab Rock am Ring letzes Jahr zumindest Serj live gesehn... aber der Oberkracher war immer noch Metallica, nach 8 Stunden Centerstage campen mit Nightwish, inflames, the Offspring waaaah! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ahso, kennt einer von euch Coheed and Cambria?


TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Das ist mir unheimlich. Ich hab genau das Lied auch gehört =o


*lach* das ist witzig^^


----------



## TheLostProphet (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mal pennen =p

*salute*

Viel Spaß noch beim weiterschwärmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Naja witzig....ich hab grad mal 50 Posts und du weißt schon was ich grad für Musik höre =o


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> So ich geh nun Heia machen...nacht un so.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*cena musik angeht* Du bleibst hier blablabla


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

DAS ist gute Musik!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Türlich ist System geil, ich hab Rock am Ring letzes Jahr zumindest *Serj *live gesehn... aber der Oberkracher war immer noch Metallica, nach 8 Stunden Centerstage campen mit Nightwish, inflames, the Offspring waaaah!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



omfg  
serj tankian der mann mit der besten stimme der welt und dazu noch ein alleskönner wenns um instrumente geht  
will auch serj live sehen :<


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *cena musik angeht* Du bleibst hier blablabla


oh noez *punk musik geht an* GTS TO meself....bb


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Oktober 2009)

so bin auch mal wech noch bissen TV schauen gute nacht euch allen


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Blade, ich höre gerade: Miley Cyrus ist von Schweinegrippe befallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omfg
> serj tankian der mann mit der besten stimme der welt und dazu noch ein alleskönner wenns um instrumente geht
> will auch serj live sehen :<


*rechtgeb*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *rechtgeb*



*Widersprech!*


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Blade, ich höre gerade: Miley Cyrus ist von Schweinegrippe befallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


shut up! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *rechtgeb*



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wär ich ma 5-10 jahre früher geboren,dann hätt ich system auch noch live sehen können :<


----------



## Maladin (14. Oktober 2009)

Klassiker


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

Alko, was hörst du für Musi?


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> shut up!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, so schon gar nicht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Klassiker



die sind ein epic win xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Alko, was hörst du für Musi?



|
|
|
|
v
v
v
v
v


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, so schon gar nicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachti....aber sag sowas net....mögen tu ich die noch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> |
> |
> |
> |
> ...



könntest du uns sagen was das für ein genre wär? hardrock?rock?pop?


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und deshalb darf ich es nicht sagen? Wahnsinn...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> könntest du uns sagen was das für ein genre wär? hardrock?rock?pop?



Keine Ahnung was fürn Genre. Die Lieder wo mir halt gefallen. Bei Disturbed weiß keiner so genau, welches Genre.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was fürn Genre. Die Lieder wo mir halt gefallen. Bei Disturbed weiß keiner so genau, welches Genre.



aha
disturbed is doch hardrock oder?oder zur not noch alternative metal...


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> |
> |
> |
> |
> ...


Da für dich:


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was fürn Genre. Die Lieder wo mir halt gefallen. Bei Disturbed weiß keiner so genau, welches Genre.


Genre 	Alternative Metal *wikipedia kopier *


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Genre 	Alternative Metal *wikipedia kopier *


Buuuh Wikipedia! Nichts kann der Kronas von alleine!


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aha
> disturbed is doch hardrock oder?oder zur not noch alternative metal...


öhm für Hardrock sind sie (zu) hart xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Genre 	Alternative Metal *wikipedia kopier *



ich mein ich hätt wo gelesen das die eher hardrock sind 


Nawato schrieb:


> Abend



aloha
rawr


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Beschde



btw: 

http://www.musiker-board.de/vb/faq-worksho...r-workshop.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWjofCDKEYg...feature=related


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich mein ich hätt wo gelesen das die eher hardrock sind
> 
> 
> aloha
> rawr


Öhm neee niemals Hardrock xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Da für dich:



Nicht grad so mein Lieblingslied. Mag das Album Down with the Sickness net so.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> öhm für Hardrock sind sie (zu) hart xD



naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Beschde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



suicide gaylence
lololololollo


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

und für mich:


Wobei, was auch tierisch abgeht ist the prodigy... hab sie verpasst RaR08  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

lachmann, 4chan geht wieder, b zumindest, hab direkte verlinkung zu b in den favouriten ^_^


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

alternativ 



mit sowa im ohr macht joggen spaß


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nicht grad so mein Lieblingslied. Mag das Album Down with the Sickness net so.


Hm The Sickness hat die geilsten Lieder von denen! Da kommt gerade mal so noch Ten Thousand Fists ran!


----------



## Skatero (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lachmann, 4chan geht wieder, b zumindest, hab direkte verlinkung zu b in den favouriten ^_^


Oh du bist ja ganz cool.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

jetz tmal was für alle


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lachmann, 4chan geht wieder, b zumindest, hab direkte verlinkung zu b in den favouriten ^_^



/b/ geht bei mir immer nur 4chan will nicht -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

skatero i hate you .<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oh du bist ja ganz cool.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hasse Iron Maiden...


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hasse Iron Maiden...


ok dich werd ich pfählen!

wie kann man diese götter nicht lieben?

*wahnsinnig werd*


----------



## Skatero (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> skatero i hate you .<


Oh nein.

Hier nimm ein Bier. *Bier geb*


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /b/ geht bei mir immer nur 4chan will nicht -.-


was willst du auf 4chan, b reicht, rexo braucht vielleicht noch h, s ist im allgemeinem auch gut besucht
rs ist auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hasse Iron Maiden...


Das wissen wir mitlerweile ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hm The Sickness hat die geilsten Lieder von denen! Da kommt gerade mal so noch Ten Thousand Fists ran!



jap


LordofDemons schrieb:


> jetz tmal was für alle



yey


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok dich werd ich pfählen!
> 
> wie kann man diese götter nicht lieben?
> 
> *wahnsinnig werd*



Götter? Tzzz.


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

4Chan... wenn ich die seite schon höre... wieso legt darüber die deutsche Politik kein Stopschild? =O


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oh nein.
> 
> Hier nimm ein Bier. *Bier geb*


yay merci!


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok dich werd ich pfählen!
> 
> wie kann man diese götter nicht lieben?
> 
> *wahnsinnig werd*


BOAH omg die magst Iron Maiden UND In Flames Oo geil geil geil


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

Naja. Ich werd mir dann mal Stefan Raab angucken bis die Tage, Wirsing!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was willst du auf 4chan, b reicht, rexo braucht vielleicht noch h, s ist im allgemeinem auch gut besucht
> rs ist auch nicht zu verachten



is was wahres dran.....


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 4Chan... wenn ich die seite schon höre... wieso legt darüber die deutsche Politik kein Stopschild? =O



pff
4chan rulez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> BOAH omg die magst Iron Maiden UND In Flames Oo geil geil geil


und...


Eluveitie

Equilibrium

Saltatio Mortis

Six Feet Under

System of a Down

Diablo

Children of Bodom

Subway to Sally
Apokalyptika
Die Apokalyptischen Reiter
Death Angel
Dimmu borgir

Dragonforce
Finntroll
Moonsorrow

Arch Enemy

Amon Amarth

Cradl of Filth

Disturbed

Hammerfall

In Flames

Korn

Lamb of God

Linkin Park

Manowar

Motörhead

Nightwish

Slayer

Slipknot

Sonata Arctica

Avantasia

Bullet for my Valentine

Corvus Corax

Mors Principium Est

Cannibale Corps

Sigh

Tang Dynasty

Wolfchant

Sepultura

Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pff
> 4chan rulez
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhem nein...


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und...


Nice NIce auch wenn ich davon die Reiter jetzt nicht so mag und ich vieles nicht kenne ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

maach den fullqoute weg bitte^^


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_Arrg 4chan zu viel H und +++_


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> maach den fullqoute weg bitte^^


Nö ^^


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem nein...


wohl, bald holen lachmann und ich unser equipment aus /k/!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem nein...



doch :<


Nawato schrieb:


> Nice NIce auch wenn ich davon die Reiter jetzt nicht so mag und ich vieles nicht kenne ^^



meine liste is trver :<
Rob Zombie 
Godsmack 
Amon Amarth 
Ensiferum 
Disturbed 
Cannibal Corpse 
White Zombie 
The Black Dahlia Murder 
System of a Down 
Soil 
Slipknot 
Anthrax 
Five Finger Death Punch  
Heaven Shall Burn 
Korpiklaani 
Serj Tankian 
Gama Bomb 
Dream Theater 
Iron Maiden 
Die Apokalyptischen Reiter  
Slayer 
Die Ärzte 
Rammstein  
Tenacious D 
Lamb of God 
Municipal Waste 
Black Sabbath 
(das alte) Linkin Park 
Alestorm 
Bela B.
mwhahaha sterbt dran *fg*


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

dann machts halt n mod^^ war nur zu deinem besten


----------



## Skatero (14. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> BOAH omg die magst Iron Maiden UND In Flames Oo geil geil geil


Ja wer mag die nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> FQ


werde ich bezeiten meine liste ergänezen müssen :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wohl, bald holen lachmann und ich unser equipment aus /k/!



ok /k/ sagt mir grad nix :<


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Arrg 4chan zu viel H und +++_


zu viel h? sagte der furry kerl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> doch :<
> 
> 
> meine liste is trver :<
> ...




ich fang besser gar net erst an^^ zu viel gothic und industrial wär bei mir dabei^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja wer mag die nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur deppen und dooflinge :<


LordofDemons schrieb:


> werde ich bezeiten meine liste ergänezen müssen :/



haha meine liste > all ^.^


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja wer mag die nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


<-------


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ok /k/ sagt mir grad nix :<


weapons du newfag


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_K is der 4 chan army Blog wie es ausschaut xD_


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich fang besser gar net erst an^^ zu viel gothic und industrial wär bei mir dabei^^



trau dich &#9829; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

So ich höre:
Iron Maiden
In Flames
Bullet for My Valentine
Trivium
Disturbed
System of A Down
AC/DC
Judas Priest
Amon Amarth   (mitlerweile auch ^^ dank Lachmann)
Dope
Slipknot
KoRn
Linkin Park (naja eigendlich net mehr)
Metallica
Slayer (n bischen)
Blind Guardian
Rise Against
uvm. ^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich fang besser gar net erst an^^ zu viel gothic und industrial wär bei mir dabei^^


*deutet mal leise aus seine PN*... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> weapons du newfag



achja.....gabs da nich son schönen bus wo man fgesehen hat was alles was ist? 
und ich bin kein newfag :< 



Rexo schrieb:


> _K is der 4 chan army Blog wie es ausschaut xD_



anscheinend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Amon Amarth   (mitlerweile auch ^^ dank Lachmann)



mwhahaha


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mwhahaha


^^


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_


Kronas schrieb:



			zu viel h? sagte der furry kerl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Furry muss nicht umbedingt H heissen :/

Gibt auch bemerkenswerte Non Y sachen 

Gutes Beisspiel is der Channel hier von meiner Lieblings Slide Show macherin ^^


http://www.youtube.com/user/1Pikuna_


----------



## Raheema (14. Oktober 2009)

Einen wunderschönes guten abend


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> trau dich &#9829;
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg... das hab ich schon bei meiner anime liste bereut-.-  da sass ich 30 min dran und warn iwie 2 a4 seiten^^

bei der musik würds net anders aussehn^^

nehmt einfach ma alles von euch + ca 20 metal bands, ca 15 gothic bands und ca 30 industrial interpreten^^


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönes guten abend


Âbend


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Furry muss nicht umbedingt H heissen :/
> 
> ...


fast im 3 tage rythmus videos? die muss ja 24/7 in photoshop sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönes guten abend


ABend †


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönes guten abend



abend 


Manoroth schrieb:


> omg... das hab ich schon bei meiner anime liste bereut-.-  da sass ich 30 min dran und warn iwie 2 a4 seiten^^
> 
> bei der musik würds net anders aussehn^^
> 
> nehmt einfach ma alles von euch + ca 20 metal bands, ca 15 gothic bands und ca 30 industrial interpreten^^



omfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ABend &#8224;


Razyl OGOGOGOG noch 46 posts xD


----------



## Ol@f (14. Oktober 2009)

moin.


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Razyl OGOGOGOG noch 46 posts xD


Was dann?


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> moin.


Ah der von dieser Metalcoreband hiho


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> fast im 3 tage rythmus videos? die muss ja 24/7 in photoshop sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_
No :/

musste iwo begrundung haben aber da sghe tnur Fans was an xD _


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> fast im 3 tage rythmus videos? die muss ja 24/7 in photoshop sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich frag mich grade wieso es eigentlich furry H gibt? wer will sowas sehn? :<


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was dann?


15 Tausenstes Jubiläum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich frag mich grade wieso es eigentlich furry H gibt? wer will sowas sehn? :<



ich kenne genug die sowas gern sehn^^


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich frag mich grade wieso es eigentlich furry H gibt? wer will sowas sehn? :<


*unauffälig über lachmanns post zeigt*


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *unauffälig über lachmanns post zeigt*




_machst du das absichtlich ??_


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich kenne genug die sowas gern sehn^^



eeeeeeeewwwww


Kronas schrieb:


> *unauffälig über lachmanns post zeigt*



da find ich ja sogar beast....ehh ich meinte normalen H pr0n besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (14. Oktober 2009)

boa Razyl krass nur noch 55 post dann 15tausend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _machst du das absichtlich ??_


nein vertippt *hust*

nein ich hör auf^^


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> eeeeeeeewwwww
> 
> 
> da find ich ja sogar beast....ehh ich meinte normalen H pr0n besser
> ...


OMG wie kann man sich sowas überhaupt ansehen? ^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> 15 Tausenstes Jubiläum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und was dann? Schenkt Ihr mir 15.000 Euro?


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> eeeeeeeewwwww
> 
> 
> da find ich ja sogar beast....ehh ich meinte normalen H pr0n besser
> ...




_omg ein Beast Fan !! IGIT verbrennt ihn xD_


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und was dann? Schenkt Ihr mir 15.000 Euro?


ne 15 cent ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> OMG wie kann man sich sowas überhaupt ansehen? ^^



i don´t know man....don´t know... :<


Razyl schrieb:


> Und was dann? Schenkt Ihr mir 15.000 Euro?



nope


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ne 15 cent ^^


Na dann lösch ich meinen Char bei 14.999 Posts


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _omg ein Beast Fan !! IGIT verbrennt ihn xD_


jetzt wo ich aufhören wollte kommen die besten gelegenheiten >.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _omg ein Beast Fan !! IGIT verbrennt ihn xD_



ich doch nicht *hust*hust* son trauma vom ersten beast bild prägt :<



mein beileid kronas =/


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> jetzt wo ich aufhören wollte kommen die besten gelegenheiten >.<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Beast art gibt extrem viel Gesprachstoff^^_


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

Bin ich der einzige der das Intro geil findet?


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mein beileid kronas =/


und ich hatte doch noch mein postfach zum flamen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Beast art gibt extrem viel Gesprachstoff^^_



beast pr0n is pfuihh..... :< warum tun hunde,pferde,katzen,goldfische,eichörnchen sowas?!


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

meine ist zu lang -.-*


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> best pr0n is pfuihh..... :< warum tun hunde,pferde,katzen,goldfische,eichörnchen sowas?!




_Da is furry non-y sogar niedlich oder wie xD 

@ DIni WOT!!_


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der das Intro geil findet?



is nett


Kronas schrieb:


> und ich hatte doch noch mein postfach zum flamen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das echt mies =/


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> beast pr0n is pfuihh..... :< warum tun hunde,pferde,katzen,goldfische,eichörnchen sowas?!


Das sind die ekligen Menschen!


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> meine ist zu lang -.-*


so ohne zusammenhang ist der satz echt pervers


----------



## Maladin (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> beast pr0n is pfuihh..... :< warum tun hunde,pferde,katzen,goldfische,eichörnchen sowas?!



Bitte was? Wechselt mal bitte Thema ... Jetzt


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> meine ist zu lang -.-*


?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> meine ist zu lang -.-*



w00t?


Rexo schrieb:


> _Da is furry non-y sogar niedlich oder wie xD _



lieber furry als beast :<


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> so ohne zusammenhang ist der satz echt pervers


musikfavs =)


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Bitte was? Wechselt mal bitte Thema ... Jetzt


los, offtank an den boss, gleich kommen meteorfäuste


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> meine ist zu lang -.-*



aha... hä?


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_Jawohl Maladin!!!_


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Bitte was? Wechselt mal bitte Thema ... Jetzt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> musikfavs =)



puuuh....dacht grad schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast 3k posts! :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Bitte was? Wechselt mal bitte Thema ... *Jetzt*






Kronas schrieb:


> los, offtank an den boss, gleich kommen meteor*fäuste*


ban pl0x


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du hast 3k posts! :O



HOLY FUCKING SHIT  

WELTHERRSCHAFT!!!!!111
oder 
/b/ HERRSCHAFT!!!!111


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_Never ever /b/_


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT
> 
> WELTHERRSCHAFT!!!!!111
> oder
> /b/ HERRSCHAFT!!!!111


DU und WELTHERRSCHAFT da kann man ja gleich n Hund zum Diktator machen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> DU und WELTHERRSCHAFT da kann man ja gleich n Hund zum Diktator machen!



ich bin aber kuhler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und stubenrein :<


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

sags mal so... ich hab 108 einträge in meiner musiksammlung bei lastfm


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT
> 
> WELTHERRSCHAFT!!!!!111
> oder
> /b/ HERRSCHAFT!!!!111


Hm, also ich habe fast 15.000... also wesentlich mehr als 3.000


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> sags mal so... ich hab 108 einträge in meiner musiksammlung bei lastfm



aber bitte nicht übertreiben


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> sags mal so... ich hab 108 einträge in meiner musiksammlung bei lastfm


Meine Playlist aufm PC ist ca. 5 mal so lange ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, also ich habe fast 15.000... also wesentlich mehr als 3.000



bist aber nicht so kuhl wie ich :<


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_Kennt wer die Bloodhound Gang ?_


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Never ever /b/_


ever ever /b/



Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, also ich habe fast 15.000... also wesentlich mehr als 3.000


3000 hört sich aber viel schöner an


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, also ich habe fast 15.000... also wesentlich mehr als 3.000



nur n bisserl mehr^^


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kennt wer die Bloodhound Gang ?_


Jap


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kennt wer die Bloodhound Gang ?_



türlich


Kronas schrieb:


> 3000 hört sich aber viel schöner an



echtma


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kennt wer die Bloodhound Gang ?_


frag eher, wer sie nicht kennt... :S


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber bitte nicht übertreiben


Nein Lachmann, aber ich bin halt ziemlich offen was Musik angeht, das Hauptfeld ist schon Rock, aber ich hör auch classic, pop, hiphop, rnb, pop, liedermacher usw. das einzige was bei mir nicht geht ist so techno trance und schlager und so^^


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_Bin Gerade uber n vid Niels ruf Show vs Bloodhound Gang getsossen was hat iels sich dabei Gedacht ??_


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nein Lachmann, aber ich bin halt ziemlich offen was Musik angeht, das Hauptfeld ist schon Rock, aber ich hör auch classic, pop, hiphop, rnb, pop, liedermacher usw. das einzige was bei mir nicht geht ist so techno trance und schlager und so^^



ich bin leider ein ziemlicher musik rassist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei mir muss es laut schnell und dreckig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin leider ein ziemlicher musik rassist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oo


----------



## Ol@f (14. Oktober 2009)

Man, das ist so hart zum Spielen :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Oo






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


TOT ^^ Darf ich dich verbrennen?


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_Evil Jared hat echt einen an der Birne 

Niels Ruf vs Bloodhound Gang


_


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> TOT ^^ Darf ich dich verbrennen?



verbrennen is immer noch mein part hier! *Nawato weg schubs*


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> TOT ^^ Darf ich dich verbrennen?



nö :< das tut aua :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Evil Jared hat echt einen an der Birne
> Niels ruf vs Bloodhoundgang [/_url]



1. einbindungsfail
2. das ist schon lange bekannt, dass der einen an der klatsche hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> verbrennen is immer noch mein part hier! *Nawato weg schubs*



na du bist ja ma echt der burner 
ba dam pisch


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> verbrennen is immer noch mein part hier! *Nawato weg schubs*


Ne nicht untote Zombie Vikinger das ist mein Part!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ne nicht untote Zombie Vikinger das ist mein Part!



mit äxten und hämmern mit blitzen wenn ich bitten darf :<


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

ich hab das gefühl, dass der nachtschwärmer bis morgen abend 5 seiten kürzer gemacht wird aufgrund von gewissen... themen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mit äxten und hämmern mit blitzen wenn ich bitten darf :<


UND Powerranger Kostüm egal was du sagst für mich haste es noch an ^^


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hab das gefühl, dass der nachtschwärmer bis morgen abend 5 seiten kürzer gemacht wird aufgrund von gewissen... themen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OMG Internetzensur Oo


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. einbindungsfail
> 2. das ist schon lange bekannt, dass der einen an der klatsche hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_
-.- habs sofort editiert also psst

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hab das gefühl, dass der nachtschwärmer bis morgen abend 5 seiten kürzer gemacht wird aufgrund von gewissen... themen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab das gefühl, dass mich das irgendwie nicht interessiert


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hab das gefühl, dass der nachtschwärmer bis morgen abend 5 seiten kürzer gemacht wird aufgrund von gewissen... themen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD 


Nawato schrieb:


> UND Powerranger Kostüm egal was du sagst für mich haste es noch an ^^



dann eben mit .... O_o


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_Dini ?? 

glaubst du auch das das Thread gekurzt wierd ?? ^^_


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann eben mit .... O_o


plastik stinkt beim verbrennen -.-


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> plastik stinkt beim verbrennen -.-


egal er wird verbrannt !!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> plastik stinkt beim verbrennen -.-



mwhahahaha selbst bei meinem tod werdet ihr leiden müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> plastik stinkt beim verbrennen -.-



jup raucht aber so schön schwarz....


hach ich muss wider mal n fahrrad vom nachbarn anzünden... war das klasse mit dem durchs dorf zu fahren...


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

So Leute... einer der ganz Großen, auch wenn ihr Stirnrunzeln werdet...

<3


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mwhahahaha selbst bei meinem tod werdet ihr leiden müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


NÖ ich setz ne Gasmaske auf und jut is


----------



## Kronas (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> So Leute... einer der ganz Großen, auch wenn ihr Stirnrunzeln werdet...
> *video*
> <3


*stirnrunzel*


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup raucht aber so schön schwarz....
> 
> 
> hach ich muss wider mal n fahrrad vom nachbarn anzünden... war das klasse mit dem durchs dorf zu fahren...


Öhm leicht gestört? ^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> NÖ ich setz ne Gasmaske auf und jut is



der rauch is so phöse der geht selbst durch gasmasken D:


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Öhm leicht gestört? ^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wtf? nee ich doch net... mit nem leicht dazwischen hab ichs noch nie gesacht bekommn...


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> So Leute... einer der ganz Großen, auch wenn ihr Stirnrunzeln werdet...
> 
> <3


_


Gegen Johnny Cash kommt e rnicht an

R.I.P _


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der rauch is so phöse der geht selbst durch gasmasken D:


Dann mach ich Cannibal Corpse an um dich um zu smashen !


----------



## Ol@f (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> So Leute... einer der ganz Großen, auch wenn ihr Stirnrunzeln werdet...
> Vid
> <3


Eric Clapton ist ansich cool, aber das Lied nicht. :>


oder


Sind nice.


----------



## Dini (14. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Gegen Johnny Cash kommt e rnicht an
> 
> R.I.P [/i]


Meinte jetzt auch eher seinen Gitarrenskill^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Gegen Johnny Cash kommt e rnicht an
> ...



&#9829;


Nawato schrieb:


> Dann mach ich Cannibal Corpse an um dich um zu smashen !



CC is immer auf der seite der brennenden zombie vikinger im powerrangeranzug mit äxten und hämmern die blitze pewn :<


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> &#9829;
> 
> 
> CC is immer auf der seite der brennenden zombie vikinger im powerrangeranzug mit äxten und hämmern die blitze pewn :<


Stimmt eigendlich SHITTTTTTTT ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

johnny cash hab ich früher morgens immer gern im bus gehört &#9829; das hat so schön beruhigt


----------



## Ol@f (14. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Meinte jetzt auch eher seinen Gitarrenskill^^


Dann hör dir die beiden Lieder bzw. seh dir die Videos an.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Stimmt eigendlich SHITTTTTTTT ^^



mwhahaha


----------



## Nawato (14. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> johnny cash hab ich früher morgens immer gern im bus gehört &#9829; das hat so schön beruhigt


Hm wenn ich zur Schule muss mach ich immer ( seit 2003) Deftones - Back to School an -.- das macht mich depri ( also perfekt für die Schule!)


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_So bin ma 15 min Thread afk ^^

Super machen 

Simpsons wtf und beim ersten ma hab ich gestaunt das ich gesehen hab das Bart ne Frau is 





P.S Das D'OH!! is episch ^^_


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hm wenn ich zur Schule muss mach ich immer ( seit 2003) Deftones - Back to School an -.- das macht mich depri ( also perfekt für die Schule!)


Sei froh zur Schule gehen zu dürfen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hm wenn ich zur Schule muss mach ich immer ( seit 2003) Deftones - Back to School an -.- das macht mich depri ( also perfekt für die Schule!)



pff depri werd ich schon genügend durch die schule :/
da hab ich dann lieber morgens was zum stimmung machen
CC 2006 kill albm &#9829;


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxnawQZZBSM

sowas hör ich aufm weg zur schule


----------



## Dini (15. Oktober 2009)

me &amy =)
mein erstes und bisher einziges Mal


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2009)

ich geh mal, jetzt verpasse ich razyls 15kten post genauso wie ich seite 5000 verpasst habe^^


----------



## Nawato (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sei froh zur Schule gehen zu dürfen!


Na nicht wegen arbeiten oder so, da werd ich *leicht* an etwas erinert "


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> me &amy =)
> mein erstes und bisher einziges Mal


Immer noch der beste Song auf Youtube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxnawQZZBSM
> 
> sowas hör ich aufm weg zur schule



pfff dann doch lieber 

But they really know how to party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kronas schrieb:


> ich geh mal, jetzt verpasse ich razyls 15kten post genauso wie ich seite 5000 verpasst habe^^



haha


----------



## Dini (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Immer noch der beste Song auf Youtube
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du schleimer^^
So ganz zufrieden bin ich nicht damit, aber egaaaaaal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich geh mal, jetzt verpasse ich razyls 15kten post genauso wie ich seite 5000 verpasst habe^^


Der 15.000 Post ist unwichtig, wie oft noch? oO


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> du schleimer^^
> So ganz zufrieden bin ich nicht damit, aber egaaaaaal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war nicht geschleimt, das war meine ehrliche Meinung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (15. Oktober 2009)

du kanntest meinen ersten singversuch im web schon? oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

obwohl das passt besser aufm schulweg xD


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> du kanntest meinen ersten singversuch im web schon? oO


Öhem ja, das hast du doch damals auf deinen Blog gepostet oO


----------



## Maladin (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem ja, das hast du doch damals auf deinen Blog gepostet oO



*grml*

Und ich habs verpasst ...


----------



## Manoroth (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem ja, das hast du doch damals auf deinen Blog gepostet oO



Stalker!


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_Ho ?? welchen Sing versuch will sehen !!

**dini anbettelt**_


----------



## Dini (15. Oktober 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=2181588 ^^

huch razyl, mir war nicht bewusst das du den gesehn hast


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=2181588 ^^
> 
> huch razyl, mir war nicht bewusst das du den gesehn hast



ich bin zwar musik rassist aber das is ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin zwar musik rassist aber das is ganz nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_a ja und Metal is keine Musik ??_


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> *grml*
> 
> Und ich habs verpasst ...


Haha!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Manoroth schrieb:


> Stalker!


Nö, ich finde nur Dinis Blogeinträge ganz witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dini schrieb:


> huch razyl, mir war nicht bewusst das du den gesehn hast


Naja, bei 136 Aufrufen haben das sicherlich noch einige andere gesehen =)


----------



## Dini (15. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin zwar musik rassist aber das is ganz nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke =)


----------



## Nawato (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _a ja und Metal is keine Musik ??_


Er meint sicher auf verschieden Musikrichtungen die KEIN Metal sind.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _a ja und Metal is keine Musik ??_



musik rassist im sinne von ich mag nur bestimmtes den rest hasse ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_Das macht schon mehr sin ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das macht schon mehr sin ^^_



jap xD

nurnoch 21 tage bis zum neuen gama bomb album
lülülülülülülülülü


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Der Lachmann gibt morgen ein Konzert mit den Namen "Der lachende Lachmann - lachen Sie mit!"


----------



## Nawato (15. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap xD
> 
> nurnoch 21 tage bis zum neuen gama bomb album
> lülülülülülülülülü


FREAK ^^


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_Urrg´s gama Bomb Grottige Musik ^^

Muse is besser obwohl ich mir von The Resistance merh erwartet habe _


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Lachmann gibt morgen ein Konzert mit den Namen "Der lachende Lachmann - lachen Sie mit!"



würd gern aber bin krank :< erkältung und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und außerdem war das wieder n doofer witz über meinen namen :<


Nawato schrieb:


> FREAK ^^



lülülülülülülülülülülülülü


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Urrg´s gama Bomb Grottige Musik ^^
> 
> Muse is besser obwohl ich mir von The Resistance merh erwartet habe _



do doofling :< gama bomb is kuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Urrg´s gama Bomb Grottige Musik ^^
> 
> Muse is besser obwohl ich mir von The Resistance merh erwartet habe _


muse ist schon immer cool seit ich sie zum ersten mal gesehn hab, nur werden die auf einmal voll gepusht oO


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin beeindruckt, das ging auhc alles schon in Crysis... aber hey, wir müssen ja die armen Konsolen beachten, die die CryEngine 2 nicht darstellen konnten...


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

ich /b/in ma weg....müde und krank und so 
nacht &#9829;


----------



## Dini (15. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich /b/in ma weg....müde und krank und so
> nacht &#9829;


nacht lachmann =)


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich /b/in ma weg....müde und krank und so
> nacht &#9829;


Gute Nacht Lachmann, schlaf gut.,

Dini lacht übrigens auch gerne :X


----------



## Dini (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Lachmann, schlaf gut.,
> 
> Dini lacht übrigens auch gerne :X


stümmt, wieso?


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> muse ist schon immer cool seit ich sie zum ersten mal gesehn hab, nur werden die auf einmal voll gepusht oO



_
Da stimm ich dir zu ich hatte mir aber mehr a la Black Holes and Revelations gewünscht richtung The Time is Running Out und Plug in Baby 

hab die SOng bis jetzt nur uber youtube gehohrt werd mier aber album demnext kaufen _


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> stümmt, wieso?


Keine Ahnung, ist mir nur gerade so eingefallen. Es ist halt fast halb 1... meine Gedanken sind wirr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Da stimm ich dir zu ich hatte mir aber mehr a la Black Holes and Revelations gewünscht richtung The Time is Running Out und Plug in Baby
> 
> hab die SOng bis jetzt nur uber youtube gehohrt werd mier aber album demnext kaufen _


auch wenns nen cover ist, aber feelin´good ist richtig gut!


----------



## Manoroth (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ist mir nur gerade so eingefallen. Es ist halt fast halb 1... meine Gedanken sind wirr...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lass ma die arme zeit in ruhe die hat dir nüx getan-.- deine gedanken sind immer wirr


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2009)

von muse ist the small print einfach nur geil...

und gepusht? hm das einzige pushen fand ich mit der werbung von 28 weeks later, sonst isses mir bisher ehrlich gesagt nich aufgefallen.


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> lass ma die arme zeit in ruhe die hat dir nüx getan-.- deine gedanken sind immer wirr


Nö, sonst könnte ich net so wahnsinnig super tolle Texte schreiben =)


----------



## Nawato (15. Oktober 2009)

Bye bin auch mal off


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Bye bin auch mal off


gn8


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Bye bin auch mal off


Oh noez, sie verlassen uns alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> auch wenns nen cover ist, aber feelin´good ist richtig gut!


_
Das Stimmt was wahr dein erster song von muse dne du gehohrt hats ??

Bei mier Knights of Cydonia ein zeitloser Klassiker_


----------



## Dini (15. Oktober 2009)

Auch wenn ich schon ne Weile nimmer zocke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Ah, endlich nicht mehr diesen nervigen, komischen Fuchs sehen \o/


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich schon ne Weile nimmer zocke...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Einbetten auf ANfrage deaktiviert"


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_-.-_


----------



## Maladin (15. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht Schwärmer ...


----------



## Dini (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Das Stimmt was wahr dein erster song von muse dne du gehohrt hats ??
> 
> Bei mier Knights of Cydonia ein zeitloser Klassiker_


guuuute Frage, ich hab ne live Übertragung von RaR02 aufm WDR gesehn und da lief gerad muse, danach hab ich mir showbiz gekauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Schwärmer ...


Gute Nacht Maladin


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_Nacht maladin ^^

schlaf schon

Kleines schlaflied fur dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ärzte Schlaflied_


----------



## Dini (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


huch, bei mir seh ich es oO
(jan hegenberg - die horde rennt)


----------



## Maladin (15. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> huch, bei mir seh ich es oO
> (jan hegenberg - die horde rennt)


Ich bei mir net :<
Da steht immer das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (15. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miný (15. Oktober 2009)

HuHu , Schwärmer.. bin neu hier und plauder mal mit , ganze Nacht on^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hier schwärmen aber viele Mod's  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_Die Besten DÄ Song´s sind immer noch


Claudia hat n Schaferhund(Steht das eigentlich imme rnoch auf Index?)
Schunder Song
Elke
Deine Schuld
Unrockbar
Manchmal haben Frauen
Männer sind schweine)spielen sie leide rnicht mehr wiel zu Mainstream

und bei 1:26 is n Man ^^_


----------



## Dini (15. Oktober 2009)

hab maln browsergame gezockt und wir waren die Rebellen, unser song war natüüüüüürlich Rebell von den Ärzten^^
Hallo Miný, atm ich und Maladin^^


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_Friedenspanze ris auch extrem Cool die rede von Rod auf dme Klo^^_


----------



## Ol@f (15. Oktober 2009)

Bin ma True Romance schauen. N8.


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_verdammt-.- wegen nachtschwarmer Harpers Iland und Torchwood verpasst -.- das Finala-.-_


----------



## Dini (15. Oktober 2009)

gute nacht...schwärmer =)


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_gn8 Dini ^^_


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2009)

re


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> gute nacht...schwärmer =)


Oh noez, Dini verlässt unsere Welt QQ


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_Nabend Kronas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



o.O

Wollte mir gerade The Resistanc Online ube rdie Muse album pae kaufne glaub da scheint was verbugt zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



positiv fur mich Negatov fur Muse 

arrg gewissen meldet sich_


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend Kronas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


markierst du vor jedem post den text und machst ihn kursiv oder geht das automatisch?^^


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_Mache Kursiv an und schreib zwishcne die Klamern ^^_


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mache Kursiv an und schreib zwishcne die Klamern ^^_


also machst dus manuell, das mein ich ja^^


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_Wiso ?? stort dich Kursiv schreib in allen foren Kursiv ^^_


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wiso ?? stort dich Kursiv schreib in allen foren Kursiv ^^_


nein mir ist langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wiso ?? stort dich Kursiv schreib in allen foren Kursiv ^^_


Solange ich nicht auch kursiv lesen muss passt es


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_Denke solangsam gehen alle Schwarmer in´s Bett_


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2009)

ich komm grad wieder aus dem bett zurück... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_Ui Kronas hat gepent xD_


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2009)

nein eigentlich net^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ui Kronas hat gepent xD_


Nein, der hat seine Mister Hand an was ran geführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_:/ wiso Bildte sich in meinem Kopf gerade ein Bild davon -.-_


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, der hat seine Mister Hand an was ran geführt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab kein dsf mehr, satelitenschüssel baut mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _:/ wiso Bildte sich in meinem Kopf gerade ein Bild davon -.-_


Selber schuld!


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_Hab n gegen Mittel dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab n gegen Mittel dagegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


darf ich noch einen kommentar?


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab n gegen Mittel dagegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nen Furry? :X


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nen Furry? :X


danke razyl, das mit dem kommentar hat sich erledigt^^


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_verdammt-.-

Geheim waffe schone Bilder_


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> danke razyl, das mit dem kommentar hat sich erledigt^^


Kein Problem Kronas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _verdammt-.-
> 
> Geheim waffe schone Bilder_


Mir wird gleich schlecht


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2009)

...ich schalte google safesearch nie mehr aus...


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_Ich hass euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Manoroth (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich hass euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wir dich doch auch <3


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich hass euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na Endlich:
Willkommen im Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_Naja gn8 ihr bin auch pennen ^^

_


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Naja gn8 ihr bin auch pennen ^^
> 
> _


tschüss rexo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Naja gn8 ihr bin auch pennen ^^
> 
> _


Noch einer der uns verlässt...


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2009)

omfg ein furry tread bei 4chan OHNE perverse sachen oO


----------



## Miný (15. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> omfg ein furry tread bei 4chan OHNE perverse sachen oO



 ja , mal was ganz neues ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> omfg ein furry tread bei 4chan OHNE perverse sachen oO


Kronas' Weltbild ist zerstört =O

Naja bin auch mal off


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2009)

okay falscher alarm, seite 8 hats versaut!^^


----------



## Manoroth (15. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> okay falscher alarm, seite 8 hats versaut!^^



hab mich schon gewundert Oo

aber das es so lange gedauert hat? wtf?


----------



## Miný (15. Oktober 2009)

mir is langweilig , ist noch einer dabei ?^^


----------



## Ol@f (15. Oktober 2009)

So True Romance feddig. Hat gefallen. Bin pennen oder nochn Büchlein lesen. cucu


----------



## Skatero (15. Oktober 2009)

So ich geh dann mal schlafen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

huhu

/EDITH: FIRST....tonight....XD


----------



## TheLostProphet (15. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen _


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2009)

snippet vom neuen sgz album: http://soundcloud.com/kaikani/schlagzeiln-...complex-snippet

scheiße wird das geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Oktober 2009)

Moin.


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_Das Mecka der bier trinker ^^_


arrg bild kackt ab -.-


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das Mecka der bier trinker ^^_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epic Fail Bild!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqKzCyEacgw
XD


----------



## Lillyan (15. Oktober 2009)

Nabönd :>


----------



## Skatero (15. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

mwahahahaha kack ally...ups falscher text.....Mwahahaha kack schuleeeee so besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

WEBE LILYYYYY


----------



## Nawato (15. Oktober 2009)

Abend


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nabönd :>



WB Lilly :>


----------



## Lillyan (15. Oktober 2009)

Danke :>

Mensch, hier ist ja mal gaaar nichts los


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mensch, hier ist ja mal gaaar nichts los



Soll ich ... ?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Danke :>
> 
> Mensch, hier ist ja mal gaaar nichts los




Ja heute ist hier echt wenig los :<
Die letzten Tage waren aber immer ziemlich viele Leute im Schwärmer...
aber du darfst dir jetzt nicht einbilden, dass es daran liegt, dass du wieder über den Thread wachst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Oktober 2009)

Pscht.... deine Sig ist zu hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

jo so gut wie nüx los hier DAMND


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Oktober 2009)

Och mist ich wusste, dass es jemand merkt :<


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Och mist ich wusste, dass es jemand merkt :<


*tröst*


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

Lilly Hasi-Pups, wie findeste meine Sig, hab ich den schwarzen Rand nicht schön gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Och mist ich wusste, dass es jemand merkt :<


*böse anblinzel*


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *böse anblinzel*



...wobei ich mir natürlich keiner Schuld bewusst war!

E/ Nabend Ente


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend


endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommen mehr...war so laaaangweilig ROFLMAO


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> endlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


11 Posts noch... dann passiert das unglaubliche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 11 Posts noch... dann passiert das unglaubliche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei mi rnoch 9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> ...wobei ich mir natürlich keiner Schuld bewusst war!
> 
> E/ Nabend Ente


200 Pixel hoch sind erlaubt.... *abwart*


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> bei mi rnoch 9
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach, dann löscht du auch deinen Account?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

hiho dini (noch 8)

VLL @ razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (15. Oktober 2009)

nabeeeend =)


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> VLL @ razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei mir ist es sicher



Dini schrieb:


> nabeeeend =)


Abend Dini(ni) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es sicher


Im ernst jetzt?o.O


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Im ernst jetzt?o.O


Ja, definitiv. Das Kapitel www.buffed.de wird für mich mit Post 15.000 geschlossen.


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, definitiv. Das Kapitel www.buffed.de wird für mich mit Post 15.000 geschlossen.


-.-


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, definitiv. Das Kapitel www.buffed.de wird für mich mit Post 15.000 geschlossen.



Oo Rly? Why?


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Oo Rly? Why?


Genauere Gründe wird es dann am WE geben... wo, sag ich nachher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genauere Gründe wird es dann am WE geben... wo, sag ich nachher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich rate mal: Auf deiner Homepage? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E/ Dann darfst du aber jetzt nichts mehr posten damit der 15kenste dein letzter wird.


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genauere Gründe wird es dann am WE geben... wo, sag ich nachher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


och nee bleib.-.-


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich rate mal: Auf deiner Homepage?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht auf der neuen, nicht auf der neuen...



Edou schrieb:


> och nee bleib.-.-


Nein, ich starte demnächst ein größeres Projekt. Zudem habe ich einige Fehler hier auf buffed.de gemacht habe...


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht auf der neuen, nicht auf der neuen...
> 
> 
> Nein, ich starte demnächst ein größeres Projekt. Zudem habe ich einige Fehler hier auf buffed.de gemacht habe...


Und? fehler macht jeder.....


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> 200 Pixel hoch sind erlaubt.... *abwart*



Passt es nun Fräulein Lilly? :x


----------



## Lillyan (15. Oktober 2009)

*seufz* Mir ists mittlerweile auch egal... Viel Spaß wo auch immer dich dein Weg hinträgt... ich versteh nur nicht, warum man da so ein Theater drum machen muss.


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Und? fehler macht jeder.....


Nicht solche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lillyan schrieb:


> *seufz* Mir ists mittlerweile auch egal... Viel Spaß wo auch immer dich dein Weg hinträgt... ich versteh nur nicht, warum man da so ein Theater drum machen muss.


Ich mache kein Theater, ich wollte es nur gleich sagen, nicht dass sich jemand dann wundert warum *Gast*Razyl da steht...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht solche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm neues Projekt...Traumberuf Spieleredakteur...ich ahne so etwas :> Aber ich lass mich überaschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht solche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tell me the fehler pls-.- ich kann dass net verstehn sry...

WUHU 1Kposts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Oktober 2009)

Machs doch einfach. Erst der Countdown bis 15k, dann gehen mit Begründung etc.. Langt nicht eine PN an die Leute mit denen du wirklich was zu tun hast und fertig? Naja, wahrscheinlich bin ich nur ein Kleingeist der den Sinn des großen Ganzen nicht erkennt.


----------



## Dini (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, definitiv. Das Kapitel www.buffed.de wird für mich mit Post 15.000 geschlossen.


Och, das find ich schad irgendwie...  *nen rosa Farbeimer mit ner roten Schleife verzier und Razyl schenk*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> tell me the fehler pls-.- ich kann dass net verstehn sry...



Es liegt nur an dir! Wegen dir verlässt uns Razyl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (15. Oktober 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=128813


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Es liegt nur an dir! Wegen dir verlässt uns Razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


-.-*

na dann sry...


----------



## Lillyan (15. Oktober 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=128813


Mein Held... schnell im Nachtschwärmer verlinken, aber nicht reporten....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl dein Link 
http://gamingblog.cwsurf.de/wordpress/ funktioniert nicht mehr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> tell me the fehler pls-.- ich kann dass net verstehn sry...


Den Fehler mache ich nicht hier öffentlich, das läuft alles wo anders. 


Dini schrieb:


> Och, das find ich schad irgendwie...  *nen rosa Farbeimer mit ner roten Schleife verzier und Razyl schenk*


Haha danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lillyan schrieb:


> Machs doch einfach. Erst der Countdown bis 15k, dann gehen mit Begründung etc.. Langt nicht eine PN an die Leute mit denen du wirklich was zu tun hast und fertig? Naja, wahrscheinlich bin ich nur ein Kleingeist der den Sinn des großen Ganzen nicht erkennt.


Wäre durchaus eine Lösung gewesen, aber PN? Nein, jeder kann den Beitrag, warum ich gehe am WE, dann in ruhe lesen.



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Es liegt nur an dir! Wegen dir verlässt uns Razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sicherlich nicht... das liegt nicht an euch, sondern an mir selbst.



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hm neues Projekt...Traumberuf Spieleredakteur...ich ahne so etwas :> Aber ich lass mich überaschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habe heute ein Angebot bekommen, für eine neue MMO-Community Seite als Redakteur vom ersten Tag an mit zu arbeiten. Ich habe dieses Angebot natürlich angenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Jigsaw:
Ja, der geht nicht mehr. Das ding ist vorerst mal abgeschaltet.


----------



## Kremlin (15. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mein Held... schnell im Nachtschwärmer verlinken, aber nicht *reporten*....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würd ich nie tun. Ehrlich.


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Den Fehler mache ich nicht hier öffentlich, das läuft alles wo anders.
> 
> Haha danke
> 
> ...


Whoot und deswegen musst du uns verlassen-.-...na dann viel spass und viel erfolg.....


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Whoot und deswegen musst du uns verlassen-.-...na dann viel spass und viel erfolg.....


Nicht nur wegen den neuen Projekt... wie gesagt, die Gründe gibt es morgen oder am WE. Lasst euch überraschend und enttäuschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich hör irgendwie "Ich bin ja sooo wichtig, aber weil ich jetzt irgendwo News/Kollumnen schreibe, werde ich Buffed den Rücken kehren, sonst macht sich das schlecht für das Image."

Wieso hat Lilly eigentlich meinen Post einfach überlesen? Voll die Frechheit hier. :O


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Whoot und deswegen musst du uns verlassen-.-...na dann viel spass und viel erfolg.....



Versteh ich auch nicht... aber glückwunsch dass du deinen Traum erfüllen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht nur wegen den neuen Projekt... wie gesagt, die Gründe gibt es morgen oder am WE. Lasst euch überraschend und enttäuschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dass bin ich dass bin ich - so stimmung trübe deswegen bb und viel erfolg werd jetzt off gehn und heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne aber ich bin wahrscheinlich weg nun....-.-


----------



## Lillyan (15. Oktober 2009)

*schmunzel* Ich kann mir nicht helfen... irgendwie wirkt das für mich nur wie ein Abgang mit kräftig Werbung für die neue MMO-Community und ziemlich arm und schade, dass das so abläuft.


----------



## Kremlin (15. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich hör irgendwie "Ich bin ja sooo wichtig, aber weil ich jetzt irgendwo News/Kollumnen schreibe, werde ich Buffed den Rücken kehren,



^
this.

Btw: Ohne den Rand sah es besser aus. :E


----------



## Arosk (15. Oktober 2009)

Moin, ich will mich auch mal am Spam Thread Nr.1 beteiligen :O


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Moin, ich will mich auch mal am Spam Thread Nr.1 beteiligen :O


vergiss es es gibt nur ein RAZYL-.-


spass bei seite WELCOME^^


ps es gibt aber wirklich nur EINEN Razyl-.-


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *schmunzel* Ich kann mir nicht helfen... irgendwie wirkt das für mich nur wie ein Abgang mit kräftig Werbung für die neue MMO-Community und ziemlich arm und schade, dass das so abläuft.



Kann mir mal jemand verraten, welche mistige Seite das sein soll, dass man dafür sein Buffed.de-Konto löscht?
Selbst Stevinho würde das nicht verlangen. o_O


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *schmunzel* Ich kann mir nicht helfen... irgendwie wirkt das für mich nur wie ein Abgang mit kräftig Werbung für die neue MMO-Community und ziemlich arm und schade, dass das so abläuft.


Werbung? Ähem, ich sehe hier keinen Link und keinen Namen. Der wird auch nicht im Blog fallen, das verspreche ich dir. Ich will nur einfach, nach über 2 Jahren, dieses Kapitel hier schließen.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Btw: Ohne den Rand sah es besser aus. :E



Garnicht. :X


----------



## Lillyan (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass Razyl ihn löschen MUSS... wenn doch fände ich das mehr als komisch.

Naja, ich lass mich überraschen. Am WE wissen wir ja mehr.

Achja, und sry fürs überlesen, bin noch halb im Urlaub. Nette Sig, aber irgendwas an der Bildeinteilung stört mich :>


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Garnicht. :X


doch!


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

blood ist das eig n kerl oder n mädel in deiner sig?


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> blood ist das eig n kerl oder n mädel in deiner sig?


frag ich mich auch gerade....

PS lily wo warst du?
PSS:Lily dein avatar gefält mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> blood ist das eig n kerl oder n mädel in deiner sig?



Sieht nach Mädel aus.


----------



## Kremlin (15. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> blood ist das eig n kerl oder n mädel in deiner sig?



Ein Mädchen. Hoffe ich doch.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

ah razyl du gehst...

schade wieder einer der sich in der community etabliert hat undder mir auch irgendwie ans herz gewachsen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ic hfind sowas immer traurig wenn leute gehn


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass Razyl ihn löschen MUSS... wenn doch fände ich das mehr als komisch.
> 
> Naja, ich lass mich überraschen. Am WE wissen wir ja mehr.
> 
> Achja, und sry fürs überlesen, bin noch halb im Urlaub. Nette Sig, aber irgendwas an der Bildeinteilung stört mich :>



Und wie ist meine Sig? Den Regeln entsprechend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

n weißes bild?


----------



## Lillyan (15. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Und wie ist meine Sig? Den Regeln entsprechend?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dürfte sogar breiter sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ah razyl du gehst...
> 
> schade wieder einer der sich in der community etabliert hat undder mir auch irgendwie ans herz gewachsen ist
> 
> ...


Tjo, irgendwann hat alles sein Ende und jetzt mit 15.000 Posts und diesen Angebot und einigen anderen Sachen ist für mich der Moment gekommen.


----------



## Kremlin (15. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Und wie ist meine Sig? Den Regeln entsprechend?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Regeln entsprechend schon, aber etwas leer, findest du nicht?


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

Das is ne Frau, ihr Banausen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Ein Mädchen. Hoffe ich doch.


so ganz weiß man dass nicht...kann genauso gut nen junge sein...siehe den sänger typi da von tokio hotel an sieht auch aus wie nen weib und ist (ANGEBLICH!!!) nen kerl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JAHAA ICH mag tokio hotel net aber wer mag die schon


----------



## Arosk (15. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Und wie ist meine Sig? Den Regeln entsprechend?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Toll. Pure Kunst. Die weiße Leinwand.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo, irgendwann hat alles sein Ende und jetzt mit 15.000 Posts und diesen Angebot und einigen anderen Sachen ist für mich der Moment gekommen.


ich wünsche dir viel spaß und erfolg bei allem was du in zukunft tun wirst

/wave

(mir werden echt grad bissl die augen feucht ich glaub ich hab mich gard irgendwo angehaun)


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> _Bild_



Hat die den Mund zusammengepierced? Die Perfekte Frau xD

Warum muss man bitte aus so einem "Abschied" wieder nen Elefanten machen?


----------



## Arosk (15. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> (mir werden echt grad bissl die augen feucht ich glaub ich hab mich gard irgendwo angehaun)



Aua?


----------



## Lillyan (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo, irgendwann hat alles sein Ende und jetzt mit 15.000 Posts und diesen Angebot und einigen anderen Sachen ist für mich der Moment gekommen.


Und da muss man seinen Account löschen?
Naja, wir scheinen da einfach verschieden zu sein... ich seh da irgendwie keinen Sinn drin.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hat die den Mund zusammengepierced? Die Perfekte Frau xD



Wenn du Oralsex nicht magst, dann ja. xD


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Jo nochmal Viel spass Razyl.....Und viel erfolg *abschiedskuchen in die mitte stellt*


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

LoD, Du hast doch noch mich ... :O


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Toll. Pure Kunst. Die weiße Leinwand.



Ich nenne es: "Das Nichts"!


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> LoD, Du hast doch noch mich ... :O


rawr... >.<


----------



## Kremlin (15. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> JAHAA ICH mag tokio hotel net aber wer mag die schon



Hauptsächlich Mädchen. Hab aber auch schon einen Jungen gesehen, der ein T-Shirt von denen trug. Keine Ahnung, wieviel Geld er dafür bekam.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> rawr... >.<



Hey, im Gegensatz zu Razyl hab ich viele viele Bildchen von hübschen Mädchen aus unserem Musikgefilde auf der Platte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich Mädchen. Hab aber auch schon einen Jungen gesehen, der ein T-Shirt von denen trug. Keine Ahnung, wieviel Geld er dafür bekam.


hm also seh ich nen jungen der fan von denen ist dann tut der mir leid....ich kanns vll ein bisschen noch verstehn wenns pubatierende mädels sind...aber auch wirklich nur dann ansonsten einfach krässlich.....


----------



## Kremlin (15. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hey, im Gegensatz zu Razyl hab ich viele viele Bildchen von hübschen Mädchen aus unserem Musikgefilde auf der Platte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zeig. :O


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hey, im Gegensatz zu Razyl hab ich viele viele Bildchen von hübschen Mädchen aus unserem Musikgefilde auf der Platte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


>.< ich seh schon wir müssen da mal größere datentransfers vornehmen XD


----------



## Arosk (15. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hey, im Gegensatz zu Razyl hab ich viele viele Bildchen von hübschen Mädchen aus unserem Musikgefilde auf der Platte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Need.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> >.< ich seh schon wir müssen da mal größere datentransfers vornehmen XD



Ok ... wenn du Rapidshare akzeptierst. ;D


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2009)

Tja, Leute. Das war es. Ich schließe damit endgültig das Kapitel www.buffed.de nach über zwei Jahren bei euch. Es war eine wunderbare Zeit, die nicht immer ganz ohne Streit war, aber sie war toll. Besonders die Anfänge im Nachtschwärmer-Thread werde ich wohl immer in Erinnerung behalten, auch einige Leute, die hier waren. Auch ein dickes danke an die Moderatoren, denn mit mir, war es sicherlich nicht immer einfach. Auch die Zeit die ich im IRC verbracht habe war nett, aber ich denke, ich bin nun an einen Punkt angelangt, wo ich neue Wege bestreiten will. 

Ich habe einen großen Fehler gemacht, nämlich ganze zwei Jahre hier zu bleiben. Wer den genauen Grund wissen will, sollte morgen Abend, um 18.00 Uhr herum, auf meinen alten Blog schauen ( http://razyl.wordpress.com/ ).

Und an folgende User geht noch mein ein großer Dank:
*Grüne Brille
Manoroth
White-Frost
Lillyan
Kamui Shiro (auch wenn er das nicht lesen wird)
Dracun
Kronas
Crackmack
Skatero
LordofDemons (LoD)
Dini
Carcharoth
Raheema
BladeDragonGX (ich mag es dich ein wenig zu ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Edou 
Maladin (Ja, wir hatten Differenzen, egal)
Und an das Schweinchen Jigsaw Puzzle*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und an folgende User geht noch mein ein großer Dank:
> *Grüne Brille*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> [...]



Halt die Ohren steif.


----------



## Arosk (15. Oktober 2009)

*wink*


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2009)

nicht razyl....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Oktober 2009)

> Und an das Schweinchen Jigsaw Puzzle


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bb Razyl :[


----------



## TheLostProphet (15. Oktober 2009)

*mitwink*


----------



## Lillyan (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> [...]


Wie gesagt, viel Spaß und Erfolg.


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und an folgende User geht noch mein ein großer Dank:
> Edou
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

         viel spass...ich werde dich vermissen...du warst einer der ersten hier im NS die ich mochte Viel spass have fun und hey...vll findest wieder zurück...aber auch nur vll bis dahin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
....


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

aber mal ernsthaft uns verlässt heute ein langjähriges mitglied der community das ist finde ich schon etwas traurig.
Razyl ist jetzt hie schon so lange unterwegs hat an vielen Diskussionen mit uns teilgenommen für den einen oder anderen lacher gesorgt und sicher selber mal lachen müssen bei dem schwachsinn den wir hie täglich produzieren.
Hat seinen blog hier angefangen und dann ausweitet bis darauß ein richtig gutes projekt geworden ist mit einigen besuchern und ich denke das werden noch mehr.
Ich finds traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Oktober 2009)

Machs gut razyl, halt die ohren steiff und alles gute für die zukunft^^

war schön mit dir^^

hoffe du wirst im icq noch zu erreichen sein^^

*wink*


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

Sie streifen für den Bruchteil,
für den kurzen Augenblick,
durch unsre Welt und unser Leben,
lassen eine Spur zurück.


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2009)

irgendwie kann ichs noch immer nicht glauben.... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

just perfect


----------



## Ol@f (15. Oktober 2009)

moin.


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> irgendwie kann ichs noch immer nicht glauben....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich auch net...ich heul gleich echt.-.- smileys können die gefühle garnet ausdrücken...es war nur nen inet bekannter aber immerhin ein guter freund......*schnief*


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich auch net...ich heul gleich echt.-.- smileys können die gefühle garnet ausdrücken...es war nur nen inet bekannter aber immerhin ein guter freund......*schnief*


erst gleich?

ich flenn schon


----------



## Manoroth (15. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> erst gleich?
> 
> ich flenn schon



*LOD n taschentuch reich*


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> erst gleich?
> 
> ich flenn schon


jau.....und nun......*HEUL*

@ ol@f hi.....wir tauern-.-


----------



## TheLostProphet (15. Oktober 2009)

*LoD mein Bier reich*

Wenn das nich aufmunternd ist...mein letztes :O


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Oktober 2009)

O_o meint ihr nicht das ihr ein wenig übertreibt?
Ich mein, schön und gut, es wird sicher etwas ruhiger werden und so... aber flennen?


----------



## Ol@f (15. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Kremlin (15. Oktober 2009)

Ihr übertreibt. Definitiv.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> O_o meint ihr nicht das ihr ein wenig übertreibt?
> Ich mein, schön und gut, es wird sicher etwas ruhiger werden und so... aber flennen?


mir geht sowas immer nah

edit: ich bin krebs ich bin nah am wasser gebaut


----------



## Manoroth (15. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jau.....und nun......*HEUL*
> 
> @ ol@f hi.....wir tauern-.-



*auch n taschentuch reich*


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ih7oCqpK5g...PL&index=12 dass ist auch noch für mich passend

sieh dass mit dem undertaker als mich an......


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Oktober 2009)

Oh man Razyl das geht doch nicht... dann ist meine Friendlist auf Buffed leer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Ihr übertreibt. Definitiv.


nee er war nen guter kumpel...wie würdest du zb reagieren wenn nen kumpel wegzieht? (ähnlich gesehn)


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Oktober 2009)

Mal ne frage... spielt jemand Lost Odyssey? Ich will keine Spoiler oder sowas... aber... kann mir jemand sagen ob bei den Träumen/Erinnerungen noch was anderes passiert außer statischer Hintergrund mit hüpfendem Text?


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

Ihr übertreibt maßlos ... sry.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Oktober 2009)

Dracun´s Sohn ... :>

Hi kleiner Dracun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Oktober 2009)

und da kommn se alle die flamer^^


----------



## Skatero (15. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, Leute. Das war es. Ich schließe damit endgültig das Kapitel www.buffed.de nach über zwei Jahren bei euch. Es war eine wunderbare Zeit, die nicht immer ganz ohne Streit war, aber sie war toll. Besonders die Anfänge im Nachtschwärmer-Thread werde ich wohl immer in Erinnerung behalten, auch einige Leute, die hier waren. Auch ein dickes danke an die Moderatoren, denn mit mir, war es sicherlich nicht immer einfach. Auch die Zeit die ich im IRC verbracht habe war nett, aber ich denke, ich bin nun an einen Punkt angelangt, wo ich neue Wege bestreiten will.
> Ich habe einen großen Fehler gemacht, nämlich ganze zwei Jahre hier zu bleiben.
> *Skatero*


Tschüss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und Spass.



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Oh man Razyl das geht doch nicht... dann ist meine Friendlist auf Buffed leer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da kann ich aushelfem-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ihr übertreibt maßlos ... sry.


deine meinung und von nen paar andern auch aber wir denken so...sry


Und @ Razyl wenn du es noch liest

Its not a goodbye for Ever its only a goodbye for now an if the time is right im sure i´ll se ya in the future


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

sogar dracun hat sich eingefunden


----------



## TheLostProphet (15. Oktober 2009)

@ Selor

Sind diese Erinnerungen die Sachen mit den Büchern usw.?

Diese Sachen sind immer nur Text, ja.


----------



## Kremlin (15. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> nee er war nen guter kumpel...wie würdest du zb reagieren wenn nen kumpel wegzieht? (ähnlich gesehn)



Ich wäre schon traurig, würde aber nicht gleich heulen. Ihr kanntet euch außerdem nur über einen Thread in einem Forum. Ich glaube nicht, dass man durch einen Thread solche Gefühle für Jemanden entwickeln kann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> @ Selor
> 
> Sind diese Erinnerungen die Sachen mit den Büchern usw.?
> 
> Diese Sachen sind immer nur Text, ja.



Ach mist dreck verdammter... na gut danke dir!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Da kann ich aushelfem-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dachte du ignorierst mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

aber hinter jedem post steckt ein mensch..


----------



## Skatero (15. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dachte du ignorierst mich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ähhh. Ja tu ich doch.


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aber hinter jedem post steckt ein mensch..


japp...und wenn man jemanden mag (selbst wenn nur durch einen Thread) ist dass traurig....aber naja...muss kurz was an sig basteln


----------



## TheLostProphet (15. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach mist dreck verdammter... na gut danke dir!




Haha, das hab ich auch gedacht.

Find das Spiel generell aber ganz gut, ist halt Final Fantasy auf Xbox
Nur etwas langwierig...haben die Japaner mit ihren Spielen irgendwie so an sich^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Haha, das hab ich auch gedacht.
> 
> Find das Spiel generell aber ganz gut, ist halt Final Fantasy auf Xbox
> Nur etwas langwierig...haben die Japaner mit ihren Spielen irgendwie so an sich^^



Joar sonst gefällt es mir ganz gut und kann mir gut die Zeit bis FFXIII vertreiben ;D


----------



## Ol@f (15. Oktober 2009)

Grad The Dark Knight zum ersten Mal gesehen. Man haut der Film rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Grad The Dark Knight zum ersten Mal gesehen. Man haut der Film rein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


....hab den noch net gesehn..dabei ist der schon nen laaaanges weilchen raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


werd ihn mir auch net anschauen...kein bock und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

der film is aber wikrlich gut kann ich nur empfehlen 

die letzten bilder von Heath Ledger^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> der film is aber wikrlich gut kann ich nur empfehlen
> 
> die letzten bilder von Heath Ledger^^


der stift trick ist epic.
ich hab noch nie so hart im kino gelacht^^


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der stift trick ist epic.
> ich hab noch nie so hart im kino gelacht^^


dann haste noch nicht hangover gesehn^^


----------



## Edou (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich kanns immernoch nicht glauben...


So geh ins bett schlafen...grade kein bock mehr.....nacht euch allen *Kerze Für Razyl anzünd*


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dann haste noch nicht hangover gesehn^^


hab ich leider wirklich noch keine gelegenheit gehabt


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab ich leider wirklich noch keine gelegenheit gehabt


so hart hab ich noch nie gelacht und ich schaue fast alles was ins kino kommt und lustig sein soll der film ist echt der hammer^^ XD


----------



## Ol@f (15. Oktober 2009)

Jo, ist wirklich richtig nice.^^

Edit. Huch, da wurd aber Arbeit geleistet :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2009)

das is doch n scherz, was hier grad gelöscht wurde oder? -.-'


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das is doch n scherz, was hier grad gelöscht wurde oder? -.-'


lilly strikes back


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Oktober 2009)

oO Lilly... ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2009)

Mal ne Frage habt ihr auch so kalt draussen? Wir ham grad ca. 1 Grad oder so... brrr


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt hab ich Hunger auf was süßes -.-


----------



## Kronas (15. Oktober 2009)

laaaaangweilig


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

wer ist von euch morgen um 18 uhr da?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wer ist von euch morgen um 18 uhr da?




*Meld*

Why?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Oktober 2009)

Abend


----------



## Skatero (15. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wer ist von euch morgen um 18 uhr da?


Vielleicht. Wieso?

Abend Blade


----------



## Lillyan (15. Oktober 2009)

Wahrscheinlich wegen dem Blog :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Oktober 2009)

18 Uhr? Da hab ich nen Date... weiß zwar noch nicht mit wem aber das krieg ich schon hin O.o


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Oktober 2009)

Abend Skatero Abend Dini


----------



## Skatero (16. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wegen dem Blog :>


Achja das kann sein.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Oktober 2009)

bah Um 5:10 wieder raus -.- Und dann habe ich heute Fachpraxis D: *kotz*


----------



## Lillyan (16. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs dann mit schlafen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wie wärs dann mit schlafen?



geht nicht Hell wach und Voll aufgepowert Von Nichts .....


----------



## Lillyan (16. Oktober 2009)

Nachmittags Sport treiben und auspowern hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nachmittags Sport treiben und auspowern hilft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hyperaktiv und so D:


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nachmittags Sport treiben und auspowern hilft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich mach immer nachts sport da sieht mich keiner :/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich mach immer nachts sport da sieht mich keiner :/



LoL?!


----------



## Dini (16. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend Skatero Abend Dini


huhu blade =)


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Oktober 2009)

naja ich bin n nachtmensch nachts bin ich einfach am aktivsten

morgens dagegen kannst mich wegschmeißen


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Oktober 2009)

ich kann auch nachts tolle blogtexte, gedichte und kurzgeschichten chreiben

tagsüber hab ich probleme überhaupt n deutschen satz zu bilden :/


edit: ich geh jetzt schlafen gn8


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja ich bin n nachtmensch nachts bin ich einfach am aktivsten
> 
> morgens dagegen kannst mich wegschmeißen



Ka ich bin wen ich will Überall Aktiv Und das auch 4 tage ohne Schlaf O_o


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> tagsüber hab ich probleme überhaupt n deutschen satz zu bilden :/



Lol? Wergermane oder wie?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich kann auch nachts tolle blogtexte, gedichte und kurzgeschichten chreiben
> 
> tagsüber hab ich probleme überhaupt n deutschen satz zu bilden :/
> 
> ...



N8 LoD


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ka ich bin wen ich will Überall Aktiv Und das auch 4 tage ohne Schlaf O_o



Mach das noch 24 Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann kannste dich freuen^^


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich kann auch nachts tolle blogtexte, gedichte und kurzgeschichten chreiben
> 
> tagsüber hab ich probleme überhaupt n deutschen satz zu bilden :/
> 
> ...


wie ich dachte nachts bist du am aktivsten. nacht :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mach das noch 24 Tage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso? O_o


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2009)

Lustige Wahnvorstellungen und solche unwichtigen Dinge...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Oktober 2009)

Hm Naja egal ich versuche einmal Schlafen Zu Gehen ich hoffe ich schlafe auch ein =(


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: ich geh jetzt schlafen gn8


Glaub ich dir nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miný (16. Oktober 2009)

Abend zusammen , wie findet ihr dieses Lied ? Hält schön wach und ich finds echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

Mir fehlt so bei ~2.45 nen richtig dickes Breakdown (wird so bei 2.37 schön eingeleitet), aber sind paar nette Sachen dabei.


----------



## Miný (16. Oktober 2009)

ja , da kannst du recht haben , das geilste is aber der anfang und das um 3:00 rum *gg*


----------



## Dini (16. Oktober 2009)

*gähn* nacht nacht


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Oktober 2009)

Miný schrieb:


> ja , da kannst du recht haben , das geilste is aber der anfang und das um 3:00 rum *gg*



Der Refrain is ja wohl das geilste. :X

EDIT: Naja, insgesammt ist das Lied einfach nur genial ... aber beim Refrain möchte man einfach nur mitgröhlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miný (16. Oktober 2009)

hehe^^


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *gähn* nacht nacht


nacht.


----------



## Miný (16. Oktober 2009)

Ohh ja ned gesehn^^ Nacht


----------



## Miný (16. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht dann mal , ich geh schlafen für heute , sehr müde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Oktober 2009)

morgn ^^


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

moin.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh mal Black Mirror 2 zocken ... wir sehen uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_Gerade Langeweile gehabt und da shier gefundne 

Klick mich_


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gerade Langeweile gehabt und da shier gefundne
> 
> Klick mich_


alt ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Oktober 2009)

Sag mal Rexo, kommst du nicht aus Deutschland? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder ist deine Tastatur so unglaublich mies/kaputt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_:/

Schon ma unter meinen ava geguckt ??

Luxemburg richtung esch sur alzette_


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _:/
> 
> Schon ma unter meinen ava geguckt ??
> 
> Luxemburg richtung esch sur alzette_



Oh, ok ... dachte immer Luxemburger sprechen auch deutsch ... wieder was gelernt. ;D


----------



## Grushdak (16. Oktober 2009)

Na klasse


> Dieses Video wurde aufgrund eines Verstoßes gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen entfernt.


Soviel zu meiner Sig und Gary D. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oo, alle 3i% (3rd Eye Division) Sachen wurde anscheinend entfernt ...


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

Tja, Pech gehabt.  :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

mohoin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles fit?


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

joo.

bin ma wech


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

bin ich jetzt allein D:


----------



## Noldan (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch noch da xD

Aber gleich leute die Feierabenduhr und dann gehts nach hause und ab ins Bettchen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

moin..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da bin ich ma einen abend nicht da und schon bricht hier das chaos aus Ó_ó


----------



## Lillyan (16. Oktober 2009)

Welches Chaos?


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jop


----------



## Kremlin (16. Oktober 2009)

habt ihr das statement gelesen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Welches Chaos?



das razyl geht? und ja ich hab mir seinen blog durchgelesen....oha O_o


----------



## Lillyan (16. Oktober 2009)

Die meisten haben sogar geantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (16. Oktober 2009)

japs, sehr sehr viele


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Die meisten haben sogar geantwortet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab nur zufallig heute die letzte seite gelesen, 'razyl' in die sufu gehauen und das gefunden


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

und ich wurde noch nichtmal erwähnt >_<


----------



## Lekraan (16. Oktober 2009)

Mir is so derbe langweilig . . . -.-


----------



## Lillyan (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl, zeig dich... du liest sicher doch schon heimlich mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Razyl, zeig dich... du liest sicher doch schon heimlich mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gäste: 0


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das razyl geht? und ja ich hab mir seinen blog durchgelesen....oha O_o



Nabend

Btw.

&#8222;Und danke für den Kommentar. Zam hat mich ja noch nicht gelöscht, wenn ich seine heutige E-Mail richtig deute&#8230;&#8220;

Bedeutet das, dass du vllt doch bleibst? :>

Jigsaw Puzzle schrieb dies am Oktober 16, 2009 um 19:50


Nach dem, was Ihr hier alle meint zu diesem, naja Geständnis kann man sagen, vielleicht. Ich werde erstmal Zam bitten den Account nicht zu löschen..

razyl schrieb dies am Oktober 16, 2009 um 19:55



*Hoffnung hab* :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

omfg 

nabend mala


----------



## Maladin (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Namd ihr


----------



## Dini (16. Oktober 2009)

hihi Jigsaw, deine sig ist ja schnuckisch =)^


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

und alles fit bei euch?


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

> Hi Razyl,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Expressantwort:


> Hallo Zam,
> eigentlich war diese Löschung als privates Anliegen gedacht. Ich hatte in letzter Zeit keine Probleme mit irgendwelchen Community-Mitgliedern. Jedoch hat sich das Problem, positiver als ich gedacht habe, gelöst hat ziehe ich meine Löschung des Accounts vorerst zurück.
> 
> Mit freundlichem Gruß
> Razyl


*seufz*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Expressantwort:
> 
> *seufz*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

also bleibst du noch?


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2009)

Namd...


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

yay

nabend selor


----------



## Dini (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *seufz*



*razyl die Schulter klopf* Schön dich zu sehen =)


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> hihi Jigsaw, deine sig ist ja schnuckisch =)^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 etwas Zeit übrig gehabt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freut mich das ich das heute lesen darf Razyl^^

ich geh jetzt ins kino mir mal MÄnnerherzen ansehn bis heute nacht 

*razyl auf die schulter klopf*
kopf hoch chef


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> also bleibst du noch?


Vorerst



Selor schrieb:


> Namd...


Abend





Dini schrieb:


> *razyl die Schulter klopf* Schön dich zu sehen =)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> etwas Zeit übrig gehabt.
> ...


"Etwas" ... :X


----------



## Kremlin (16. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> etwas Zeit übrig gehabt.
> ...



immerhin besser als das "nichts".


----------



## Dini (16. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und alles fit bei euch?


Jupps, soweit so gut *volles Bäuchlein streichel*



Selor schrieb:


> Namd...


Nabend Selor^^


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Jupps, soweit so gut *volles Bäuchlein streichel*


dini ist schwanger!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> freut mich das ich das heute lesen darf Razyl^^
> ...



have fun 

yay


----------



## Dini (16. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dini ist schwanger!


*lach* Ich glaub das wüsste ich. Nein, nur gut gegessen =)


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Etwas" ... :X



?



> immerhin besser als das "nichts".



Das Nichts war hammer, Banause!


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *lach* Ich glaub das wüsste ich. Nein, nur gut gegessen =)



Ach so manch jemand kriegt das erstmal nicht mit... bis es tatsächlich zu spät ist...


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw, irgendwas ist an deiner IP...
jeder Kommentar landet auf der Spam-Liste. Entweder ist das ein Problem von Akismet oder k.A. Jeder andere kann normal kommentieren... komisch =/


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Das Nichts war hammer, Banause!



sind halt alles kunstbanausen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *lach* Ich glaub das wüsste ich. Nein, nur gut gegessen =)


wer weiß wer nachts bei dir einbricht und... ähhh.. lassen wir das lieber, maladin dreht ja schon bei sexuellen aktivitäten von eichhörnchen und goldfischen durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer weiß wer nachts bei dir einbricht und... ähhh.. lassen wir das lieber, maladin dreht ja schon bei sexuellen aktivitäten von eichhörnchen und goldfischen durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dabei hatte ich gar nichts in der richtung gesagt  hab nur gefragt warum die das machen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (16. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer weiß wer nachts bei dir einbricht und...



das würde man doch merken. spätestens wenn...... weißt schon.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jigsaw, irgendwas ist an deiner IP...
> jeder Kommentar landet auf der Spam-Liste. Entweder ist das ein Problem von Akismet oder k.A. Jeder andere kann normal kommentieren... komisch =/



Habs gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Egal jetzt kann ich ja hier deine Blogs kommentieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_Guten Abend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

nabend rexo


----------



## Tabuno (16. Oktober 2009)

*hust*


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> das würde man doch merken. spätestens wenn...... weißt schon.


dagegen gibts gewisse chemikalien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

> Guten Abend alle zusammen smile.gif



abend.


----------



## Dini (16. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach so manch jemand kriegt das erstmal nicht mit... bis es tatsächlich zu spät ist...


Wenn es wirklich soweit ist, das es da schon ein erkennbares Bäuchlein zum streicheln gibt, dann wüsste ich es. So besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem bin ich doch eh schon 1-fache Mami und weiß daher wie es ist :>


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Guten Abend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nabend.

Btw Supertalent hat wieder gestartet :3


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Habs gemerkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nö, bald startet wieder mein neuer Blog. Muss nur etwas dran arbeiten...


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich soweit ist, das es da schon ein erkennbares Bäuchlein zum streicheln gibt, dann wüsste ich es. So besser?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1-fach? das wort gibts?


----------



## Kremlin (16. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dagegen gibts gewisse chemikalien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



alkohol?


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich soweit ist, das es da schon ein erkennbares Bäuchlein zum streicheln gibt, dann wüsste ich es. So besser?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kommt drauf an ob vorher nen haufen Fressattacken vorliefen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht jedes streichelbare Bäuchlein ist ein schwangeres Bäuchlein!


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> Btw Supertalent hat wieder gestartet :3


_

Is es wieder shcon so weit :/_


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Guten Abend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bring mal den häutigen tag mit einem gewissem imageboard zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kremlin schrieb:


> alkohol?


das zeug mit dem man nicht mal merkt wenn man das bein abgeschnitten bekommt reicht auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 1-fach? das wort gibts?



vllt wollte sie schreiben, dass sie ne einfache Mami ist :3


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo *Total fertig zusammenbrech*


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bring mal den häutigen tag mit einem gewissem imageboard zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gz mein abend ist versaut :<


nabend dragon


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bring mal den häutigen tag mit einem gewissem imageboard zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Raffe das Bord nich xD _


----------



## Tabuno (16. Oktober 2009)

feriöööööööööööööööööööön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> Btw Supertalent hat wieder gestartet :3



Gibbet diesmal wieder was nettes? Fand den Typ mit der Violine cool :>


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> feriöööööööööööööööööööön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Luuuuuuuuuuuuuucker


Irgenwie kindisch, aber absolut genial.


----------



## Dini (16. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 1-fach? das wort gibts?


Dinideutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Selor schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an ob vorher nen haufen Fressattacken vorliefen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Moah Selor, du bist heut unmöglich^^
Wobei, lang genug so leckeren Rinderschmorbraten und mal abwarten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Raffe das Bord nich xD _


...
LAAAACHMAAANN ein newfag, mach was xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> feriöööööööööööööööööööön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab schon seit 1 woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab schon seit 1 woche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und ich hab noch 2 wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Dinideutsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Unmöglich? Ich habe nichtmal angefangen! Außerdem bin ich zu abgelenkt um hier richtig loszulegen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ...
> LAAAACHMAAANN ein newfag, mach was xD



ok auf zu /k/ um was zu holen um ihn fertig zu machen und nen zwischenstop bei /h/ machen falls es unterwegs langweilig wird :3


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und ich hab noch 2 wochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:<


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_Es kommt keine Talent Show an Britans Got Talent ran :/

Da Haben die leute wenigstens noch niveu

Hier xD 
Klick mich bin neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

hiho


----------



## Dini (16. Oktober 2009)

Wo war der mit den diversen Chemikalien??? *umschau und auf Selor deutet*
haha^^


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Raffe das Bord nich xD _


da lachmann beschäftigt ist übernehme ich das eben

erst gehst du auf die startseite...
dann gaaaanz oben sind ganz viele buchstaben
dann gehst du auf den ganz speziellen (weißt du noch welchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
dann erscheint eine liste aktueller themen in form von bildern mit kleinen kommentaren daneben
meistens gibts dazu noch mehr bilder und kommentare, um diese zu sehen klicke auf 'Reply' neben dem bild!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> feriöööööööööööööööööööön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Montag Schulanfang -.-


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich hab noch nen woche schule...und am letzten meine scheiß buch prässi-.-


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ok auf zu /k/ um was zu holen um ihn fertig zu machen und nen zwischenstop bei /h/ machen falls es unterwegs langweilig wird :3


für rexo reicht /b/ vorallem freitags^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hiho



hiho


Kronas schrieb:


> da lachmann beschäftigt ist übernehme ich das eben
> 
> erst gehst du auf die startseite...
> dann gaaaanz oben sind ganz viele buchstaben
> ...



how to 4chan xD


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Montag Schulanfang -.-


Hahahaha.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Wo war der mit den diversen Chemikalien??? *umschau und auf Selor deutet*
> haha^^



Was? Jetzt drehst du aber durch O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> für rexo reicht /b/ vorallem freitags^^



:<


slayer god hates us all \m/ das album is so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Wer ausser mit hat eine scheiss woche hinter sich?


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wer ausser mit hat eine scheiss woche hinter sich?



ich hatte ferien :3 kann gar nicht scheiße sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich. Hasse. Dich. 
Wer den Schaden hat hat fuer Spott nicht zu sorgen )=
--
Ich will in einer Atomaeren Explosion sterben xD
--


----------



## Lillyan (16. Oktober 2009)

Nur nochmal zur Vorsicht: 4chan und ähnliche Imageboards sind hier nicht sonderlich gern gesehen... nur bevor ihr anfangt mehr zu posten und euch über die Folgen beschwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

Was macht ihr so?


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich freu mich schon auf Mittwoch, den 30.6. 2010 (Letzter Tag der Zeugnisausgabe), dann endlich fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2009)

Abgesehen von den Kopfschmerzen die mich gerade erfassen war es ne tolle Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf Mittwoch, den 30.6. 2010 (Letzter Tag der Zeugnisausgabe), dann endlich fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


<<<<<<<<Same


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich. Hasse. Dich.
> Wer den Schaden hat hat fuer Spott nicht zu sorgen )=
> --
> Ich will in einer Atomaeren Explosion sterben xD
> --






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lillyan schrieb:


> Nur nochmal zur Vorsicht: 4chan und ähnliche Imageboards sind hier nicht sonderlich gern gesehen... nur bevor ihr anfangt mehr zu posten und euch über die Folgen beschwert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nur nochmal zur Vorsicht: 4chan und ähnliche Imageboards sind hier nicht sonderlich gern gesehen... nur bevor ihr anfangt mehr zu posten und euch über die Folgen beschwert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wir verlinken deinetwegen schon nicht von 4chan, dürfen wir denn nichtmal drüber reden ohne inhalte zu nennen?


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

xD

Ich liebe die Lfg comix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer mein lieblingschar ist koennt ihr leicht erraten, und wer ist euer?


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_:/ 
 4chan is mir zu  merkwurdig :/ will damit nix zu tuen haben bleibe bei meinem guten alten furaffinity da is wenigstens alles Jugendfrei_


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wer mein lieblingschar ist koennt ihr leicht erraten, und wer ist euer?


richard <3


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Was macht ihr so?


Grad ein Gitarrensolo üben, ist aber ziemlich hart.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Wieso habs ich bei dir bloss so gewusst *lacht freundlich*
Diese Aehnlichkeit...


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _:/
> 4chan is mir zu  merkwurdig :/ will damit nix zu tuen haben bleibe bei meinem guten alten furaffinity da is wenigstens alles *Jugendfrei*_



ehmm..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_Abrobo Gitaren Solo ^^

versuche mich gerade im Profi Modus in Guitar Hero 4 xD_


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Grad ein Gitarrensolo üben, ist aber ziemlich hart.


viel glück....hmm iwas fehlt mir im NS entweder der miley suchti oder razyl....


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wieso habs ich bei dir bloss so gewusst *lacht freundlich*
> Diese Aehnlichkeit...


verblüffend, nicht wahr? ^^

aber ich würde dich eher als kale einstufen^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

Oh man, der 1&1 Support ist mal wieder so langsam =/


----------



## Dini (16. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was? Jetzt drehst du aber durch O_o


Och mennö, wollt auch mal :<


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich?
Ich wuerde schon beim anblick von richard in die entgegengesetzte richtung rennen und/oder ihm ein Opfer darbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Abrobo Gitaren Solo ^^
> 
> versuche mich gerade im Profi Modus in Guitar Hero 4 xD_


:>

edit. ich kanns schon auf halbem tempo. :O da wird der rest hoffentlich nicht mehr schwer sein...


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> xD
> 
> Ich liebe die Lfg comix
> 
> ...



höh? lfg comic?
giev link :<


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh man, der 1&1 Support ist mal wieder so langsam =/


*sprachlos* dass hast du mit absicht gemacht Oo...kaum sag ich was tztz....^^


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_Mir is Langweilig!!_


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich?
> Ich wuerde schon beim anblcik von richard in die entgegengesetzte richtung rennen und/oder ihm ein Opfer darbieten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok, dann bring mir 1 dutzend gnome*fg*


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Och mennö, wollt auch mal :<



Tja pech... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

http://www.lfgcomic.com/


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> http://www.lfgcomic.com/



dankö


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_LFG is solala beim Lieblings Wort is aber 

Richard:MAGMA!! it´s a funny wort _


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ok, dann bring mir 1 dutzend gnome*fg*


Ich soll die drecksviecher auch noch herumtragen?
*Gnome zerstampf* ups jetzt sinds kaputt


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *sprachlos* dass hast du mit absicht gemacht Oo...kaum sag ich was tztz....^^


Ich verstehe gerade nur Bahnhof oO


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is Langweilig!!_


Profi Modus doch zu hart?


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gerade nur Bahnhof oO


lese letzter post eine seite vorher dann weißt du es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

habs aufgegeben ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lese letzter post eine seite vorher dann weißt du es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso, ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich soll die drecksviecher auch noch herumtragen?
> *Gnome zerstampf* ups jetzt sinds kaputt


ach, anzünden kann man sie immer noch


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

*benzin herbring*
Ach verdammt, hast du n Feuer?


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso, ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nu klar wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok nu ist meine stimmung wieder munter^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *benzin herbring*
> Ach verdammt, hast du n Feuer?


ich habe fwooosh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> nu klar wieso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


:X
Ich nicht, ich weiß nicht, wie ich 2 Bilder in eine Sig bekommen soll =/


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

Spielt denn hier egtl sonst noch wer Gitarre oder evtl nen anderes Instrument?^^


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich liebe wenn es Kabumm macht <3


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2009)

Blärg... super... 1 Tag alte aufgewärmte Schnitzel -.-


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> :X
> Ich nicht, ich weiß nicht, wie ich 2 Bilder in eine Sig bekommen soll =/


hmm - villeicht beide links genau nebeneinander...also due URL


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Spielt denn hier egtl sonst noch wer Gitarre oder evtl nen anderes Instrument?^^


hier gitarre hab


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hier gitarre hab


ich spiel bald guitar or bass


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hmm - villeicht beide links genau nebeneinander...also due URL


Sind die Bilder zu lang, eventuell verkleiner ich meine Blog-Signatur einfach nur etwas...


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

die lfg comics sind ja geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

uns razyl was is daran so schwer? sogar ich n00b hab das geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Spielt denn hier egtl sonst noch wer Gitarre oder evtl nen anderes Instrument?^^


_
Schlagzeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:hehe sehe gerade wir konnten schon ne Band machne brauchen nur noch n sanger dini lust??^^_


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sind die Bilder zu lang, eventuell verkleiner ich meine Blog-Signatur einfach nur etwas...


ich kenn mich da net so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur in meine guilden forum ist es so dass wenn man die URL´s Nebeneinander packt dass sie nebeneinander sind


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die lfg comics sind ja geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich will die Bilder net so zusammenquetschen :<
Naja, erstmal ne neue Artikel-Idee finden grml...


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hier gitarre hab






Edou schrieb:


> ich spiel bald guitar or bass



will auch :<

naja kumpel hatn bass da spiel ich manchma dran....bin aber grottenschlecht O_o
kann aber bald ma an nem richtigen schlagzeug spieln !!!1111


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hier gitarre hab


und was spielste so? bzw wie lang spielst du schon?


Edou schrieb:


> ich spiel bald guitar or bass


gitarre>bass.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> und was spielste so? bzw wie lang spielst du schon?
> 
> gitarre>bass.
> 
> ...


hab ja gesagt oder^^ mal schaun jenachdem was eher in der band geneedet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hab ja gesagt oder^^ mal schaun jenachdem was eher in der band *geneedet* wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



man merkt das du wow spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Schlagzeug
> 
> 
> ...


Hab vorhin nen Reggae-Stück geschrieben  (ok, ist nicht so schwer).

ihr packt noch bass und schlagzeug druff und ich überleg mir nochn solo, k? :>


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

Um mal ein klein wenig Werbung zu machen für meinen neusten langen Artikel:
http://www.gamersglobal.de/user-artikel/vi...hoffnungen-2010




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> man merkt das du wow spielst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm joa so red ich aber nur im chat...sonst normal^^


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> und was spielste so? bzw wie lang spielst du schon?


atm das hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Rn3zNbKkM8...feature=related (nur eben auf gitarre und nicht auf gitarre und nicht in nem spiel xD )


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Hm joa so red ich aber nur im chat...sonst normal^^



na dann is ja fgut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte auch ma so ne phase in der ich nur wow gezockt hab und dann auch so geredet hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> atm das hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Rn3zNbKkM8...feature=related (nur eben auf gitarre und nicht auf gitarre und nicht in nem spiel xD )




_Hatte ne herausvorderung fur dich xD_


----------



## Grushdak (16. Oktober 2009)

Nabend ...

War eben so lange Ghostreader hier, 
da ich nun doch noch alles lesen musste - stand eben völlig auf dem Schlauch ...


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hatte ne herausvorderung fur dich xD_


nein danke, mein lehrer kloppt mich mit genug zeugs zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (16. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nabend ...
> 
> War eben so lange Ghostreader hier,
> da ich nun doch noch alles lesen musste - stand eben völlig auf dem Schlauch ...


huhu^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Oktober 2009)

Dieses mal hats beim Supertalent aber echt wieder ein paar gute dabei :3


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_


Kronas schrieb:



			nein danke, mein lehrer kloppt mich mit genug zeugs zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



DOCH!!

xD 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FPRsC6-B-k Hab das ma bei einem Freund auf e-Guitare versucht omg xD _


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

warum heut keiner da? geht ja mal grad echt lahm zu


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> DOCH!!
> ...


sowas hast du bestimmt nicht gesucht als du fury eingegeben hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

Die beiden Solos gefallen mir. N Kumpel hat mir grad ne Übung geschickt, die einfach so hart (Sweep Picking) ist. Ich kann se ma auf rs oder hochladen, wenn du gp5 hast oder wenns dich überhaupt interessiert^^


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> na dann is ja fgut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja was ich doch gerne sag gegen ne dumme lehrerin oder gegn dumme mitschüler ich pwn dich glei oder selfownd...ich find dass einfach sau witzig die worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> sowas hast du bestimmt nicht gesucht als du fury eingegeben hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_-.- 

Bin zwra n Furry fan aber wen ich furry auf youtube eingebe dan in combi mit artwork 

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> naja was ich doch gerne sag gegen ne dumme lehrerin oder gegn dumme mitschüler ich pwn dich glei oder selfownd...ich find dass einfach sau witzig die worte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jap xD


Rexo schrieb:


> _-.-
> 
> Bin zwra n Furry fan aber wen ich furry auf youtube eingebe dan in combi mit artwork
> 
> _



:x


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_Mehr als ein X hats du nich zu antworten ??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHmvkRoEowc da hats deine Antwort Lachman xD _


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mehr als ein X hats du nich zu antworten ??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHmvkRoEowc da hats deine Antwort Lachman xD _



zu machen themen möchte ich nichts sagen :x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_Das is n Transexueler Man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wiso entfernst antwort ?
_


----------



## Maladin (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Um mal ein klein wenig Werbung zu machen für meinen neusten langen Artikel:
> http://www.gamersglobal.de/user-artikel/vi...hoffnungen-2010
> 
> 
> ...



Klingt nach nem interessanten Konzept für ein Spielemagazin. Da wirst du aber zu tun haben, an Jörg Langer vorbei zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist aber ein guter Beitrag.

Hau rein - du hast potential.

/wink maladin


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> zu machen themen möchte ich nichts sagen :x
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und in der beschreibung macht es werbung für irgendnen scheiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (16. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dieses mal hats beim Supertalent aber echt wieder ein paar gute dabei :3



Habe den Anfang gesehen bis ... Somewhere over the Rainbow
Das war echt bewegend ,,,


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPrTRBtJa8w...feature=related ROFL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das is n Transexueler Man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw6k0kMVcCI


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_O man der Typ soll sein Hemd wieder anziehen 

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _O man der Typ soll sein Hemd wieder anziehen
> 
> _


ich hab dein edit gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Klingt nach nem interessanten Konzept für ein Spielemagazin. Da wirst du aber zu tun haben, an Jörg Langer vorbei zu kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, an Herrn Langer komme ich so schnell nicht vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hab dein edit gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_

Dreck xD 

mm...Deutschland hat echt nur anti talente zu bieten _


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das is n Transexueler Man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WTF?! ich dachte das wär ne frau :<

oh antwort weggedrückt :x


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, an Herrn Langer komme ich so schnell nicht vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hoffe du bleibst nun auch im NS....sonst muss ich so gut wie allein den blade verarschen XD

aber ne im ernst BLEIB PLS


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hoffe du bleibst nun auch im NS....sonst muss ich so gut wie allein den blade verarschen XD
> 
> aber ne im ernst BLEIB PLS


:X
Ich bleibe... mal sehen wie lange =)


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, an Herrn Langer komme ich so schnell nicht vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


so heißt mein informatiklehrer oO


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> :X
> Ich bleibe... mal sehen wie lange =)



oi haste schon deine ultimative enthüllung gemacht oder hab ichs verpasst?


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> :X
> Ich bleibe... mal sehen wie lange =)


Yeah!!!

und dass gta ähnliche spiel schaut mal cool aus....Wie wird dass den sein? wie viel kostets weißt du dass schon und darfst es wenn verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> so heißt mein informatiklehrer oO


Ich denke mal nicht, dass der Jörg Langer heißt und seit einigen Jahren Spieleredakteur ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich hasse es.
26.12 haben die Apokalyptische reiter ein Konzert in Oesterreich. 
Aber ich hab bei bestem willen keine chance dort hinzukommen. Nicht zuletzt wegen meines Alters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, muss mich halt mit meinem Apokalyptische-Reiter T-shirt troesten. Krieg ich in einer Woche oder 2^^ Je nachdem wie schnell es geliefert wird.
Das coolst wirds wenn ich mit meiner Klasse in die Oper geh, und ich und ein freund ziehen unsere T-shirts an, ich Reiter er Disturbed^^
Ein wenig spass muss sein.


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> und dass gta ähnliche spiel schaut mal cool aus....Wie wird dass den sein? wie viel kostets weißt du dass schon und darfst es wenn verraten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


APB wird im 1. Quartal 2010 erscheinen und, soweit ich das weiß, auf das Free-2-Play System zurück greifen.


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich denke mal nicht, dass der Jörg Langer heißt und seit einigen Jahren Spieleredakteur ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, jörg nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hasse es.
> 26.12 haben die Apokalyptische reiter ein Konzert in Oesterreich.
> Aber ich hab bei bestem willen keine chance dort hinzukommen.
> 
> ...


ich habs neulich übertrieben...im theater mit nem kumpel^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hasse es.
> 26.12 haben die Apokalyptische reiter ein Konzert in Oesterreich.
> Aber ich hab bei bestem willen keine chance dort hinzukommen.
> 
> ...



bin ja ma gespannt was die lehrerin dazu sagt xD


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Das coolst wirds wenn ich mit meiner Klasse in die Oper geh, und ich und ein freund ziehen unsere T-shirts an, ich Reiter er Disturbed^^
> Ein wenig spass muss sein.


Welche Oper soll es denn sein?^^


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ach was, wir werden schon nichts anstellen *hust* *hust*


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hasse es.
> 26.12 haben die Apokalyptische reiter ein Konzert in Oesterreich.
> Aber ich hab bei bestem willen keine chance dort hinzukommen.
> 
> ...



Lass es mich so ausdrücken:

HA HA!

Und in eine Oper geht man gefälligst anständig gekleidet -.- Ich hoffe man schmeißt euch raus und bindet euch vor der Tür an ein Straßenschild...


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ach was, wir werden schon nichts anstellen *hust* *hust*



nimm dirn mp3 player und boxen mit xD
dann zeig denen ma in der oper was laut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Lass es mich so ausdrücken:
> HA HA!
> Und in eine Oper geht man gefälligst anständig gekleidet -.- Ich hoffe man schmeißt euch raus und bindet euch vor der Tür an ein Straßenschild...


Ach so hart ist das mittlerweile auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Skatero (16. Oktober 2009)

Nabend

Razyl es freut mich, dass du noch bleibst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja Rammstein \m/


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Es ist nur ne Probe. Extra programm fuer Schueler.
Aber ich werd ja ganz leise sein, und man hat uns extra gesagt das man sich irgendwie anzuziehen kann


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Oktober 2009)

Leute schnell an der Fernseher sonst verpasst ihr die Sendung:


*100% Tokio Hotel*


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achja Rammstein \m/



nabend 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
will auch rammstein :<


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ach so hart ist das mittlerweile auch nicht mehr.



Bindet man Schüler jetzt direkt vor der Tür fest, damit sie wenigstens ein Dach übern Kopf haben?


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Leute schnell an der Fernseher sonst verpasst ihr die Sendung:
> 
> 
> *100% Tokio Hotel*


*kotz*


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw, deine Sig oO


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nimm dirn mp3 player und boxen mit xD
> dann zeig denen ma in der oper was laut ist
> 
> 
> ...


*hust* so ähnlich wars bei uns letztens, wir sind da im theater war aber langweilig  und wir saßen 2 stuhlreihen ausseinander unterhaltung nich möglich da lehrer dazwichen
Wir sagen vorher los wir schicken sms(flatrate un so) jo leider hatt der depp vergessen ton asuzumachen und zack hagelte es John Cena Mukke.....naja er bekam anschiss ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*hust*


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Leute schnell an der Fernseher sonst verpasst ihr die Sendung:
> 
> 
> *100% Tokio Hotel*



und ich dachte schon der abend wird langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Razyl es freut mich, dass du noch bleibst.
> 
> ...


_
Hab Ticket´s fur Rammstein xD in Rockhal die wahren nahc 2 Stunden ausverkautf ^^_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *kotz*



Besser als Rob Zombie und der ganze ****** ******* **** **** **** ******* ****** ********** *******.


----------



## Skatero (16. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Leute schnell an der Fernseher sonst verpasst ihr die Sendung:
> 
> 
> *100% Tokio Hotel*


Deine Sig ist riesig.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Du machst witze. Schlimmer als TH gehts nicht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *hust* so ähnlich wars bei uns letztens, wir sind da im theater war aber langweilig  und wir saßen 2 stuhlreihen ausseinander unterhaltung nich möglich da lehrer dazwichen
> Wir sagen vorher los wir schicken sms(flatrate un so) jo leider hatt der depp vergessen ton asuzumachen und zack hagelte es John Cena Mukke.....naja er bekam anschiss ich net
> 
> 
> ...



John Cena Musik. Was ist den das für einer?!


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Leute schnell an der Fernseher sonst verpasst ihr die Sendung:
> 
> 
> *100% Tokio Hotel*


DU bekommst ärger nanananananaaaaa wer wird es sein lily? dini? mala? oder sonst wer oO?


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

gott sind das vollidioten und sehen die kacke aus.....boaaahhh kacke is das schlimm :< ich fühle aggresionen in mir aufsteigen <:


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bindet man Schüler jetzt direkt vor der Tür fest, damit sie wenigstens ein Dach übern Kopf haben?


Mein Aussage bezog sich auf die Kleiderordnung. Ein Kumpel ist letztens mit kurzer Hose und T-Shirt reingegangen (und es war kein kleines Opernhaus). Die Leute haben ihn zwar komisch angeguckt, aber das wars auch.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

wiedermal ganz meine meinung lachmann


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> John Cena Musik. Was ist den das für einer?!


nen cena mark aber wirklich


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Mein Aussage bezog sich auf die Kleiderordnung. Ein Kumpel ist letztens mit kurzer Hose und T-Shirt reingegangen (und es war kein kleines Opernhaus). Die Leute haben ihn zwar komisch angeguckt, aber das wars auch.



Oh Gott -.-

Ich hätte ihn rausgeschmissen... natürlich ohne Vergütung der Karte...


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Hab Ticket´s fur Rammstein xD in Rockhal die wahren nahc 2 Stunden ausverkautf ^^_



:< will auch :<


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Besser als Rob Zombie und der ganze ****** ******* **** **** **** ******* ****** ********** *******.



neeeeerv nöööööch


dragon1 schrieb:


> wiedermal ganz meine meinung lachmann






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wiedermal ganz meine meinung lachmann


Jo die sind kacke erlauterte ich gestern schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh Gott -.-


Selor, nimm das leben nicht so ernst, nimm das Forum nicht so ernst, nimm mich nicht so ernst.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jigsaw, deine Sig oO



Blöde Seite -.-
Ich hasse es wenn ich immer erst alles selbst hochladen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> nen cena mark aber wirklich



Junge. Der Typ muss stark verwirrt sein! Nur 0-10 jährige Kinder mögen John Cena. Das geht doch nicht!


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Junge. Der Typ muss stark verwirrt sein! Nur 0-10 jährige Kinder mögen John Cena. Das geht doch nicht!


tja....ist aba so...leider...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh Gott -.-
> 
> Ich hätte ihn rausgeschmissen... natürlich ohne Vergütung der Karte...



also ich halte solche kleiderordnungen für kleinkariert
man kann kulturgut auch so seinen respekt zollen ohne in anzug und krawatte zu erscheinen


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

SLAYER-GOD HATES US ALL \m/


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh Gott -.-
> 
> Ich hätte ihn rausgeschmissen... natürlich ohne Vergütung der Karte...


Naja, ich hätte und habe es auch nicht gemacht, obwohl es extrem heiß war. Aber wie du siehst, sowas geht heute.


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giFjFfY4hhA rick rolled auf guitar hero xDD


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> also ich halte solche kleiderordnungen für kleinkariert
> man kann kulturgut auch so seinen respekt zollen ohne in anzug und krawatte zu erscheinen


Das ist irgenwie zu... formell


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> :< will auch :




_never ever ^^_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> SLAYER-GOD HATES US ALL \m/



Schick ihm einen netten Presentkorb, dann wird er dich net mehr hassen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giFjFfY4hhA rick rolled auf guitar hero xDD



wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Rexo schrieb:


> _never ever ^^_



FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _never ever ^^_


hm rammstein geiloooo^^....viel spass...^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schick ihm einen netten Presentkorb, dann wird er dich net mehr hassen!



nö


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Naja, ich hätte und habe es auch nicht gemacht, obwohl es extrem heiß war. Aber wie du siehst, sowas geht heute.



Offensichtlich... und leider... bah... demnächst muss ich noch in der Oper neben irgendeinem verschwitzten, im Unterhemd, Boxer und Sandaletten gekleideten Biersaufenden Alfred sitzen -.-

Gott das ist abartig -.-


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hm rammstein geiloooo^^....viel spass...^^




_sind leide rnoch fast 2 Monate -.-_


----------



## Skatero (16. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> SLAYER-GOD HATES US ALL \m/


Rammstein - Liebe ist für alle da \m/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

Dafür wirds noch paar Jährchen dauern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqKzCyEacgw
>almost all!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Rammstein - Liebe ist für alle da \m/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja streu noch salz in die wunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_der is Geil xD

Bully vergisst einmal nachzuladen xD_


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqKzCyEacgw
> >almost all!



oha  das ich noch den tag erlebe an dem du ein gutes lied hier postest .... wow


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2009)

Bis morgen!
*schnarch*


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Gz, Razyl, du gehoerst zu 99% der Menschen die ein beschraenktes Sichtfeld haben, und sich fuer was bessere halten.
> Komm auf den Boden, freundchen. Ich hasse deine Arroganz


Ähem, was?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oha  das ich noch den tag erlebe an dem du ein gutes lied hier postest .... wow



Jetzt kannste ja sterben!^^


----------



## Lillyan (16. Oktober 2009)

Unterlaßt die Beleidigungen, danke :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem, was?



Ich glaube es meint mich...


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> quote name='Edou' post='2186978' date='16.10.2009, 22:33'
> _der is Geil xD
> 
> _



/sign xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jetzt kannste ja sterben!^^



noch nicht..... muß erst noch auf wacken \m/ dann kann ich glücklich sterben xD

nacht dragon


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

sogar geiler da lach ich mich nachm 20sten mal noch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> noch nicht..... muß erst noch auf wacken \m/ dann kann ich glücklich sterben xD



Und da musste dann alle deine Lieder, die de magst tätowieren lassen sonst isses nix!


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> SLAYER-GOD HATES US ALL \m/


bringen die egtl noch ein album raus?


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> sogar geiler da lach ich mich nachm 20sten mal noch weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Immer noch EPIC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> sogar geiler da lach ich mich nachm 20sten mal noch weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohja die gute alte bullyparade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die war geil


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_Otto Hat es immer noch Drauf 

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und da musste dann alle deine Lieder, die de magst tätowieren lassen sonst isses nix!



ohja danke für die gute idee alko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ol@f schrieb:


> bringen die egtl noch ein album raus?



wär geil


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ohja die gute alte bullyparade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo..-.- leider gibbest die nemmer


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Otto Hat es immer noch Drauf
> 
> _



ohja xD wie alt isn der sack eigentlich schon? Ó_ó


@ edou 
jo schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Otto Hat es immer noch Drauf
> 
> _


NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN wie geil omg...ich hau mich glei vom hcker


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jo..-.- leider gibbest die nemmer


R.I.P an alle guten Comedysendungen, die den skrupellosen TV Cheffs zum Opfer gefallen sind:
Was guckst du?! 
Freitag Nacht News






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Otto Hat es immer noch Drauf
> 
> _


Wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_OMG..HILFE!! SAKASMUS ALARM RETTET MICH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@edit Lachman ich glaub de rist so um die 60 _


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Made from beer and brains
 Doubles of mortal remains
 Drain the dregs
 Zombies will empty the kegs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> R.I.P an alle guten Comedysendungen, die den skrupellosen TV Cheffs zum Opfer gefallen sind:
> Was guckst du?!
> Freitag Nacht News
> 
> ...


jo was guckst du kommen ja die wiederholungen nachts...aber leider nix neues mehr-.-.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> @edit Lachman ich glaub de rist so um die 60 _



mein gott son alter sack xD aber immernoch auf tour respekt....naja sind metallica ja auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Made from beer and brains
> Doubles of mortal remains
> Drain the dregs
> Zombies will empty the kegs
> ...



WOW! Keine komischen Growls oder so! UNGLAUBLICHE 4/10 Punkten!!!!


----------



## Grushdak (16. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ohja xD wie alt isn der sack eigentlich schon? Ó_ó


etwas über 61

edit: Es ging um Otto Waalkes.


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich freu mich schon auf SVR 2010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _OMG..HILFE!! SAKASMUS ALARM RETTET MICH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hasse dich.
video angeschaut und meine tasta ist voll schokomilch -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf SVR 2010
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich werds sofort am 23. haben!
Und dann die Story wieder in ner Stunde durchspielen.
Ich werds aber auf leict oder so anfange, liebe es einfach die wegzusquashen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Danach werd ich die auf legänder weitersquashen...


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich werds sofort am 23. haben!
> Und dann die Story wieder in ner Stunde durchspielen.
> Ich werds aber auf leict oder so anfange, liebe es einfach die wegzusquashen
> 
> ...


so mach ichs auch immer und ich bekomms sogar schon morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Oktober 2009)

Pruuust ?


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

ach @ lachi ich hab nen geilen mathe lehrer...der ist metla und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hasse dich.
> video angeschaut und meine tasta ist voll schokomilch -.-




_Sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mm..meine 3te Tute Studenten futter xD  Bananen Chips wtf ^^_


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wenn du hier saubermachst *fg*)

bah, hasse dieses zeug^^


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> mm..meine 3te Tute Studenten futter xD  Bananen Chips wtf ^^_



Bestell dir mal ne deutsche Tastatur .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Bestell dir mal ne deutsche Tastatur ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Wiso??_


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ach @ lachi ich hab nen geilen mathe lehrer...der ist metla und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


n leher von nem freund von mir is auch metaler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wiso??_


weil brot mit käse


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2009)

_Versteh ich nicht :/_


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> weil brot mit käse



gute idee 
brb


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

käsebrot om nom nom nom :3


----------



## Tabuno (16. Oktober 2009)

wo kann ichn den blogeintrag von razyl lesen? sein alter blog buggt irgendwie rum


----------



## Lillyan (16. Oktober 2009)

Der Link steht schon in diesem Thread :>


----------



## Tabuno (16. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Der Link steht schon in diesem Thread :>


hab alles abgesucht, kann ihn leider nicht finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hab alles abgesucht, kann ihn leider nicht finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



seite 5028 glaub ich


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hab alles abgesucht, kann ihn leider nicht finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Man müsste halt einfach mal Razyl googeln... aber weil du es bist:
razyl.wordpress.com


----------



## Tabuno (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man müsste halt einfach mal Razyl googeln... aber weil du es bist:
> razyl.wordpress.com


danke dir vielmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wiso??_



1. weil Du keine Üs, Äs und Ös hast und 2. liest sich dein Geschreibsel grausig.
Lass wenigstens die Kursiv-Kacke weg. :X


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> 1. weil Du keine Üs, Äs und Ös hast und 2. liest sich dein Geschreibsel grausig.
> Lass wenigstens die Kursiv-Kacke weg. :X


ersteres erfolgt durch dritteres


----------



## Tabuno (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man müsste halt einfach mal Razyl googeln... aber weil du es bist:
> razyl.wordpress.com


kann ich nochmal kurz mit dir über icq reden oder biste schon gelöscht?


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kann ich nochmal kurz mit dir über icq reden oder biste schon gelöscht?


Ich wusste nicht mal, dass man seinen icq account löschen. Über was willst du denn reden?


----------



## Tabuno (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht mal, dass man seinen icq account löschen. Über was willst du denn reden?


ja icq halt löschen... weißt schon. komm einfach mal on wirst schon sehen..


----------



## Grushdak (16. Oktober 2009)

Razyl, wo ist denn Dein Blog hin - hast ihn wieder gelöscht?


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

ich bin ma weg nacht mädels x)


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja icq halt löschen... weißt schon. komm einfach mal on wirst schon sehen..


Ok, aber naja... ich dachte die Comment-Funktion auf meinen Blog reicht aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Grushdak schrieb:


> Razyl, wo ist denn Dein Blog hin - hast ihn wieder gelöscht?


Nein, ausversehen auf Entwurf gestellt :X

Edit:
Nacht Lachmann


----------



## Grushdak (16. Oktober 2009)

gn8

@ Razyl ... ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2009)

ich geh auch nacht ihrs...und nacht lachi^^


----------



## Kronas (16. Oktober 2009)

bin dann weg mit alkopop wc3 spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bin dann weg mit alkopop wc3 spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Oktober 2009)

Abend Abend


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend Abend


Abend



Ol@f schrieb:


> moin


Abend


----------



## Dini (17. Oktober 2009)

Nacht...Schwärmer^^
*wink*


----------



## Tabuno (17. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nacht...Schwärmer^^
> *wink*


gute nacht dini


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nacht...Schwärmer^^
> *wink*


Gute Nacht Dini


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nacht...Schwärmer^^
> *wink*



wasn Wort spiel :O

Schlaf Gut =)


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht nun auch von mir =)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gute Nacht nun auch von mir =)




Ach du solst gut schlafen =)


----------



## Lillyan (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich verkrümel mich auch mal.... schönen Abend noch ihr Zuckerschneckchen.


----------



## Tabuno (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gute Nacht nun auch von mir =)


nacht razyl und halt die ohren steif. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und auch nacht @ lilli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

mhh mjam doch k.b zu pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


noch wer da?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh mjam doch k.b zu pennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nein


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein



menno :<


----------



## Ol@f (17. Oktober 2009)

so halb,


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

naja ich les dan mal lfg weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja ich les dan mal lfg weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hfgl


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

ja ick bin noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja ick bin noch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


interessiert keinen *fg*


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

juhu der blade is noch da


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> juhu der blade is noch da



Juhu Der lachmann Auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheLostProphet (17. Oktober 2009)

Juhu, ich auch!

Aber wer bin schon ich....=p


----------



## Rexo (17. Oktober 2009)

_Stewie Findet ein Husler Magazin xD 

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Juhu Der lachmann Auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


....
....
...
bin wieder one piece guckn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. Oktober 2009)

bin auch mal schlafen gute nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Bin ich jetzt allein? O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

nönö bin hier


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nönö bin hier



Oha ich dachte schon ich bin allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Oha ich dachte schon ich bin allein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nönö ich lass dich nich allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alles fit?


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

obwohl ich las dich allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin weg bis später


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nönö ich lass dich nich allein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Joar alles Fit ... Grr lass mich halt allein ...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch mal weg. N8


----------



## Scharamo (17. Oktober 2009)

Nix mehr los hier?


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2009)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Nix mehr los hier?


Sieht so aus.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

I bin noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> I bin noch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und was machst du so?


----------



## Scharamo (17. Oktober 2009)

Nur wir 3... Und hab auch langsam keine lust mehr zu farmen... Im VT wirds auch langsam still...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und was machst du so?



Im Chat Rum hängen und Versuchen Müde zu werden =/


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh jetzt schlafen.

Gute Nacht bzw. guten Morgen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt schlafen.
> 
> Gute Nacht bzw. guten Morgen



Ja Gute nacht Wünsche ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

So ich VERSUCHE dan auch einmal zu schlafen Gute nacht ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Oktober 2009)

moin loide hier is der lordie komm grad vom fortgehn wieder habn drum saurausch in da fotzn und mir gehts prächtig gn8 leute übrigens Männerherzen isn shice film :<


----------



## Crackmack (17. Oktober 2009)

Hai


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai


WO? *angst hab*


huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> moin loide hier is der lordie komm grad vom fortgehn wieder habn drum saurausch in da* fotzn* und mir gehts prächtig gn8 leute übrigens Männerherzen isn shice film :<


oO

Btw: Abend


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> oO
> 
> Btw: Abend


huhu =)


----------



## Crackmack (17. Oktober 2009)

The Spirit of RAZYL lives with a soul of all Nachtschwärmers


NIEMALS


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Oktober 2009)

Was soll das eigentlich mal werden, wenns groß ist Edou?


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> The Spirit of RAZYL lives with a soul of all Nachtschwärmers
> 
> 
> NIEMALS


kennst du den hintergrund deswegen xD? ich glsube nicht^^


----------



## Lillyan (17. Oktober 2009)

HATSCHI!


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> The Spirit of RAZYL lives with a soul of all Nachtschwärmers
> 
> 
> NIEMALS


Deine Seele ist eh nichts wert

@ Lilly:
Gesundheit oO


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> HATSCHI!


gsundheit


----------



## Crackmack (17. Oktober 2009)

er lebt trozdem nicht in mir :O


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> er lebt trozdem nicht in mir :O


jo werds wieder ändern da er ja bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. Oktober 2009)

NEIN er bleibt o.O


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> NEIN er bleibt o.O


Und? oÖ


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> NEIN er bleibt o.O


RUHE!!!


----------



## Crackmack (17. Oktober 2009)

NIEMALS


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> NIEMALS


/igno


----------



## Lillyan (17. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> er lebt trozdem nicht in mir :O


Hört sich auch pervers an...


----------



## Crackmack (17. Oktober 2009)

o.O lilly!


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hört sich auch pervers an...


Du denkst immer an sowas gleich, oder?


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hört sich auch pervers an...


du denkst immer nur an dass eine tztz und wir männer sollen pervers sein....XD


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> du denkst immer nur an dass eine tztz und wir männer sollen pervers sein....XD


Lilly halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (17. Oktober 2009)

na juten abend ihr komischer haufen


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Oktober 2009)

OH MY FRAKKIN' GOD!

Achmed The Dead Terrorist und Jeff Dunham auf Comedy Central.... SYNCHRONISIERT! Hat denen wer ins Hirn gereiert?


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> OH MY FRAKKIN' GOD!
> 
> Achmed The Dead Terrorist und Jeff Dunham auf Comedy Central.... SYNCHRONISIERT! Hat denen wer ins Hirn gereiert?


yes baby you!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na juten abend ihr komischer haufen



lolololol hi
ololololo
olololololo


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> OH MY FRAKKIN' GOD!
> 
> Achmed The Dead Terrorist und Jeff Dunham auf Comedy Central.... SYNCHRONISIERT! Hat denen wer ins Hirn gereiert?


Tja, willkommen in der deutschen Fernsehlandschaft


----------



## Lillyan (17. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> du denkst immer nur an dass eine tztz und wir männer sollen pervers sein....XD


Ich bin laut Chat ja nur 40% weiblich :>


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bin laut Chat ja nur 40% weiblich :>


Das hast du damals selbst gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bin laut Chat ja nur 40% weiblich :>


LOOOoooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLlllll


----------



## Lillyan (17. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr seid gemein!


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*tröst*


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hö?


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

sauhaufen hier :/
keine begrüßung für den netten lachmann?


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Mit trockenen Knödeln bewerf*


----------



## Dini (17. Oktober 2009)

Nabend =)


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sauhaufen hier :/
> keine begrüßung für den netten lachmann?


Abend Lachmann




Dini schrieb:


> Nabend =)


Abend Dini


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

Hi dini


----------



## Lillyan (17. Oktober 2009)

So, lol wartet auf mich... spielt das eigentlich irgendwer? :>


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> So, lol wartet auf mich... spielt das eigentlich irgendwer? :>


Lol = League of Legends?


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Hi dini



*hust*
*hust*
*HUST*


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *hust*
> *hust*
> *HUST*


Bist du krank?


----------



## Lillyan (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lol = League of Legends?


Jep


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jep


Ja zocke ich, wenn auch nicht überragend viel :X Und auch nicht sonderlich gut, aber es macht spaß=)


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bist du krank?



das auch....
hätt nur gern ma ne nette begrüßung hier :/


----------



## Dini (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *hust*
> *hust*
> *HUST*


Huhu Lachmann *Kräuterbonbon rüber reich*


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *hust*
> *hust*
> *HUST*


geh mal zum artzt





Spoiler



Huhu Lachi


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das auch....
> hätt nur gern ma ne nette begrüßung hier :/


Ich hab dich doch begrüßt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Huhu Lachmann *Kräuterbonbon rüber reich*



*kräuterbonbon annehm*
danke  mein hals kratzt grausam :/


Edou schrieb:


> geh mal zum artzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nö k.b



Spoiler



yey hi edou


guckste heut smackdown?

oh sry razyl :x habs übersehn


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Oktober 2009)

Hiho =)


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hiho =)


Das Schweinchen ist wieder da \o/
Abend Jigsaw


----------



## Dini (17. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hiho =)


Hi Jigsaw


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *kräuterbonbon annehm*
> danke  mein hals kratzt grausam :/
> 
> 
> ...


joa aber wieder beschiss deadman champ und kein auftritt...


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hiho =)



hi.... *hunger hab*
holt ma wer nen grill,kohle und nen feuerzeug?


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hi.... *hunger hab*
> holt ma wer nen grill,kohle und nen feuerzeug?


mwahaha hab heute nen nettes rumpsteak gefuttat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hi.... *hunger hab*
> holt ma wer nen grill,kohle und nen feuerzeug?


Hast du keinen eigenen grill, keine eigene kohle und kein eigenes feuerzeug?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

Haaaalloo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (17. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> mwahaha hab heute nen nettes rumpsteak gefuttat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrawwwrrr Steak^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hi.... *hunger hab*
> holt ma wer nen grill,kohle und nen feuerzeug?




Lilly hilf mir! :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> joa aber wieder beschiss deadman champ und kein auftritt...



mies -.- naja solang nich wieder nur die ganze zeit chris jericho gezeigt wird O_o


Edou schrieb:


> mwahaha hab heute nen nettes rumpsteak gefuttat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hatte nur ne labrige pizza -.-


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Haaaalloo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abend


Dini schrieb:


> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrawwwrrr Steak^^


Oh weh, Dini wird zur Bestie. Lauft um euer Leben!


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hast du keinen eigenen grill, keine eigene kohle und kein eigenes feuerzeug?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich würd ja nich fragen wenn iches selbst hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


Jigsaw schrieb:


> Lilly hilf mir! :<



SCHNAPPT EUCH DAS SCHWEIN!!!11 xD


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hatte nur ne labrige pizza -.-



bestimmt war se auch noch kalt und vom vortag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> SCHNAPPT EUCH DAS SCHWEIN!!!11 xD


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Jigsaw ist nett, der wird nicht verspeist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (17. Oktober 2009)

ich hab vollmilch schokolade :3


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich würd ja nich fragen wenn iches selbst hätte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Edou attackiert


----------



## Dini (17. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Haaaalloo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hallo auch^^



Razyl schrieb:


> Oh weh, Dini wird zur Bestie. Lauft um euer Leben!


Also ehrlich... ihr schaut nicht wie Rindviecher aus, ooooder? :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> bestimmt war se auch noch kalt und vom vortag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wär schön gewesen O_o war nur ne kack thunfisxh tiefkühl pizza -.-


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hab vollmilch schokolade :3


Geiles Abendbrot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Also ehrlich... ihr schaut nicht wie Rindviecher aus, ooooder? :>


Nicht wirklich...
Aber Lachmann sieht so aus


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hab vollmilch schokolade :3



Und ich hab 'n Schocko-Eis von Lidl :>


----------



## Kronas (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geiles Abendbrot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hatte schon was xDD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Abend 

Argh ich habe was im auge


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

mein abendbrot heißt Zul farak ziehn-.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Jigsaw ist nett, der wird nicht verspeist!
> ...



do want :<


Kronas schrieb:


> ich hab vollmilch schokolade :3



ich hab salzige lakritz heringe <:


Edou schrieb:


> Edou attackiert



lachmann attackiert mit
DAS SCHWEIN KOMMT AUF DEN GRILL!!11


Dini schrieb:


> Also ehrlich... ihr schaut nicht wie Rindviecher aus, ooooder? :>



*an sich runterguck*
neeeeeeeeiiiiiin..... :-$


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> Argh ich habe was im auge



haha!


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich...
> Aber Lachmann sieht so aus



:< wo sind die kameras du mieser fieser? 


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> Argh ich habe was im auge



abend

haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hatte schon was xDD


Lass mich raten: deine Familie hat am Abendbrot Nudeln gegessen, du Schokolade?



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> Argh ich habe was im auge


Dann hol es raus oO


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> Argh ich habe was im auge


HAHA


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

Sacht ma, was ist eigentlich der Sinn des Lebens? *ritz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: deine Familie hat am Abendbrot Nudeln gegessen, du Schokolade?
> 
> 
> Dann hol es raus oO



er soll sein auge rausholen? O_o


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

*winke winke*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: deine Familie hat am Abendbrot Nudeln gegessen, du Schokolade?
> 
> 
> Dann hol es raus oO



Des Will nicht raus ich kratz Schon fast mein auge ...


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sacht ma, was ist eigentlich der Sinn des Lebens? *ritz*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Sinn des Lebens besteht darin zu leben, zu genießen und zu sterben.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sacht ma, was ist eigentlich der Sinn des Lebens? *ritz*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


erm...erm..._*42!*_


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sacht ma, was ist eigentlich der Sinn des Lebens? *ritz*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



42 und edelgaskonfiguration
such dir was aus


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *winke winke*



hi dragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

mwhaha lachmann^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> er soll sein auge rausholen? O_o


Ja, Glasauge und so?



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Des Will nicht raus ich kratz Schon fast mein auge ...


Das arme Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> mwhaha lachmann^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, Glasauge und so?



achja.....stimmt ja 
is ja das markenzeichen aller miley fans


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

was habt ihr so den tag gemacht?
also ich fussball gucken und dann gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, Glasauge und so?
> 
> 
> Das arme Auge
> ...



Das is nicht Grade angenehm >_>


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> was habt ihr so den tag gemacht?
> also ich fussball gucken und dann gezockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Artikel geschrieben, einen Dankes-Artikel und joa, Tropico 3 weiter gesuchtelt :X


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

12:30  aufstehen
13:00 Pc an
Jetzt: Mich auf morgen freun, sonntag mit freunden raus -> fussball spielen, scheisse baun, doofe Sprueche ablassen.


----------



## Kronas (17. Oktober 2009)

bei sat1 läuftn pinguinfilm
ich wette am ende werden die alle in nen briefkasten gestopft und an battle net accounts gesendet


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> was habt ihr so den tag gemacht?
> also ich fussball gucken und dann gezockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aufgewacht
anen p
mitm kumpel einkaufen
pizza gegessen & gta4 gezockt
kumpel pennt hier
....


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Jigsaw ist nett, der wird nicht verspeist!
> ...



Thx Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei sat1 läuftn pinguinfilm
> ich wette am ende werden die alle in nen */b/*riefkasten gestopft und an battle net accounts gesendet



:-$


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei sat1 läuftn pinguinfilm
> ich wette am ende werden die alle in nen briefkasten gestopft und an battle net accounts gesendet


lol xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Thx Razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Np, ich habe zu danken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (17. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 12:30  aufstehen
> 13:00 Pc an


meiner ist ähnlich
2-6 uhr: versuchen einzuschlafen
6 uhr: einschlafen
10 uhr: aufstehen
10:30: pc an


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei sat1 läuftn pinguinfilm
> ich wette am ende werden die alle in nen briefkasten gestopft und an battle net accounts gesendet


*PRUST*
OMG WIE GEIL!

Naja, Mc war wohl ein reinfall nich Kronas?^^


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aufgewacht
> anen p
> mitm kumpel einkaufen
> pizza gegessen & gta4 gezockt
> ...


gat hab ich a gezockt^^


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

Montag mein 16er !!


----------



## Kronas (17. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *PRUST*
> OMG WIE GEIL!
> 
> Naja, Mc war wohl ein reinfall nich Kronas?^^


joa

omg ein pinguinbaby ist verreckt und jetzt essen sie es


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Na und? *Unschuldig guck*


----------



## Rexo (17. Oktober 2009)

_Guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (17. Oktober 2009)

rofl, irgendwelche idioten synchronisieren die pinguine xDD


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Guten abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> joa
> 
> omg ein pinguinbaby ist verreckt und jetzt essen sie es



wtf?!


hi rexo


----------



## Kronas (17. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Guten abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hallo rexo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> rofl, irgendwelche idioten synchronisieren die pinguine xDD


Das ist auch der Sinn des Films ...


----------



## Kronas (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist auch der Sinn des Films ...


was? ich dachte das wär ne missratene tierdoku 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (17. Oktober 2009)

moin.


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

PINGUS SIND KANIBALEN ICH WUSSTS SCHON IMMA


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was? ich dachte das wär ne missratene tierdoku
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Tierdoku hat sogar einen Oscar bekommen, soweit ich mich erinnern kann...


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hallo rexo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sei heute ma nett zu ihm
xD


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

James Bond is der größte Dreck den es gibt. Läuft gerade auf Pro7 -.-
Star Wars is genauso beschissen...nur noch crack auf Pro7 ..xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. Oktober 2009)

_hehe..hab gerade was gefundne ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Lachman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Wann kommt endlich neuer Dib-comics )=

Und lachmann, wie ist Lfg?


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _hehe..hab gerade was gefundne ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALT


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> moin.


Moin? Abend!



DER schrieb:


> sei heute ma nett zu ihm
> xD



was willst damit sagen? o_o


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _hehe..hab gerade was gefundne ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WIE GEIL


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> James Bond is der größte Dreck den es gibt. Läuft gerade auf Pro7 -.-
> *Star Wars* is genauso beschissen...nur noch crack auf Pro7 ..xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Brennen sollst du!
Und ja James Bond (zumindest alle Teile mit DANIEL CRAIG) sind rotz


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wann kommt endlich neuer Dib-comics )=
> 
> Und lachmann, wie ist Lfg?



k.p =/

geil ich lach mich da immer so weg xD richard is so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> was willst damit sagen? o_o



nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Brennen sollst du!*
> Und ja James Bond (zumindest alle Teile mit DANIEL CRAIG) sind rotz



Was ist an Star Wars so toll? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich penn da immer ein wenn ich dran denke.. xD *pfiuuu pfiuu*


----------



## Rexo (17. Oktober 2009)

_So weit ich weis hat er gerade zu tuen er macht glaub ich n Studium in Tokyo oder so _


----------



## Kronas (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> k.p =/
> 
> geil ich lach mich da immer so weg xD richard is so geil
> 
> ...


hab band 1-3 an einem abend gelesen, 10% der zeit mindestens waren lacherpausen wegen richards sprüchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

jap ein jahr nach tokio ..... aber naja sie kommen noch die comics...unregelmäßig aber die kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was ist an Star Wars so toll?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die Lichtschwertkämpfe sind toll, die Story dahinter, die Spiele, die Kämpfe, die Schlachten... achja und dieser geniale Darth-Vader-Asthma-Sound


----------



## Kronas (17. Oktober 2009)

lol, ein vogel hatn pinguinbaby weggezerrt und 200 pinguine daneben schauen untätig zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab band 1-3 an einem abend gelesen, 10% der zeit mindestens waren lacherpausen wegen richards sprüchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



am besten is die stelle wo er klein gemacht wurde und dann zu den anderen babys gelegt wurde und er tränen in den augen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Lichtschwertkämpfe sind toll, die Story dahinter, die Spiele, die Kämpfe, die Schlachten... achja und dieser geniale Darth-Vader-Asthma-Sound



Und das Feuer im Universum .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

so ma afk smackdown gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin iner std oder in den pausen wieder da


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Und das Feuer im Universum ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das auch, achja, der Soundtrack war auch toll.


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Lichtschwertkämpfe sind toll, die Story dahinter, die Spiele, die Kämpfe, die Schlachten... achja und dieser geniale Darth-Vader-Asthma-Sound


hehe jupps


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> k.p =/
> 
> geil ich lach mich da immer so weg xD richard is so geil
> 
> ...


Ich bin wohl der einzige der Benny Sexy findet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl der einzige der Benny Sexy findet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oi 
so hab ich die sache noch gar nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das auch, achja, der Soundtrack war auch toll.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dandadandanandannandannaa..

Ich find den Soundtrack von Saw am ALLLLLLLERGEILSTEN!!

So, bin auch ma afk: Hund gassi und ja..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> am besten is die stelle wo er klein gemacht wurde und dann zu den anderen babys gelegt wurde und er tränen in den augen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ma-gma.
It`s still a funny word


^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl der einzige der Benny Sexy findet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Grün oO


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Grün oO


wenn man davon absieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Grün oO



t*tten sind t*tten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. Oktober 2009)

_Raus mit dne Gäasten :/ bin dafur das man hier registriert sien muss -.-_


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> t*tten sind t*tten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


War klar, dass das kommt


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Hunger


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> t*tten sind t*tten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Hust* *Hust*

Ich wuerd eher sagen, sie hatne gute Figur, aber...so kann mans auch ausdruecken.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> War klar, dass das kommt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. Oktober 2009)

_Mir is Langweilig-.-_


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


PERVERSLING^^ 



Spoiler



Batze und rey werden nicht bei bragging rights gewinnen, sondern der Undertaker Batze und rey werden beim nächsten ppv jericho und show den titel abnehmen


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is Langweilig-.-_



/b/?


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> PERVERSLING^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nö bin nur ein mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Cale ist ne Lachnummer...aber ne richtig witzige^^




Spoiler



er hat was mit Benny am laufen xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Weibliche Furrys Die nicht Übertrieben sind sind Sexy :>


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Weibliche Furrys Die nicht Übertrieben sind sind Sexy :>


Du stehst doch eh nur auf den buschigen Schwanz X)


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Weibliche Furrys Die nicht Übertrieben sind sind Sexy :>



gtfo 

furrys sind niiiiiemals sexy
mangas können sexy sein aber furrys niemals


----------



## Rexo (17. Oktober 2009)

_


DER schrieb:



			/b/?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



wie gesagt bleib lieber bei Fur Affinity ^^

Gab zwra heute mittag ein user der was gepostet hat de rhat abe rn bann bekommen xD 

Krankes schwein ^^

o.O gerade geguckt das selbe bild bei 4 chan -.-_


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Fl-aaa-me-waa-r


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du stehst doch eh nur auf den buschigen Schwanz X)



Nöööö


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> wie gesagt bleib lieber bei Fur Affinity ^^
> ...



war ja klein xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Little Lillyan is Watching You


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Little Lillyan is Watching You



oh noez =/


----------



## Rexo (17. Oktober 2009)

_-.-  Deutschland is echt Talent Frei
Da Furzt sich gleich einer n ast ab _


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt ist Modern Warfare 2 endgültig für mich gestorben...
Steampflicht... dann halt nicht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

*etwas vorsing*
*Alle fensterscheiben und Tassen im umkreis von 30 Meter zerspringen*
*menschen fallen tot um*

Hmm, ich sollte mich bei DSDS anmelden, dann verrecken auch die letzten idioten die siech das anschaun


----------



## Rexo (17. Oktober 2009)

_xD hat was von JN xD_


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


>



oh fucking no sir srsly 
alter das is so ekelhaft -.-


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Blade, das bild sieht scheisse aus >.<
Ich find gruene Haut sieht sogar besser aus als fell.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh fucking no sir srsly
> alter das is so ekelhaft -.-



LooL ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

so ma weg ich komm später wieder &#9829;


----------



## Rexo (17. Oktober 2009)

_Lachman is dir das Sexy genug xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

So bin auch weg komm spaeter nicht wieder. Sieht sich morgen.

Achja, das gestern mit dem Konzert in Deutschland von den Reitern:
Ein Freund hat sich die arbeit angetan, ein Screenshot so umzueditieren das anstelle von Koeln Tirol stand >.< Und ich bin ihm auf den Leim gegangen


@vorposter:
Das sind ja mal...arge proportionen.
Und haessige beine >.<


----------



## Rexo (17. Oktober 2009)

_OMG

MIster Metan Ganz Deutschland Nase zuhalten der wahr sogar bei Britans Got Talent und Clever_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lachman is dir das Sexy genug xD
> 
> _




O_o Hrhr ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Mister metan xD Ich dachte Bruce Kotz gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2009)

LoD wenn du noch reinschausst:
Nimm meine Anfrage an^^


----------



## Rexo (17. Oktober 2009)

_Dachte ich auch :/

und xD der Typ is sogar in Wikipedia_


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


>


Mir wird gleich schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bah


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir wird gleich schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was habt ihr den alle?


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> So, lol wartet auf mich... spielt das eigentlich irgendwer? :>


Ich natürlich.
Die, die spielen, mit wem spielt ihr meistens?

Ahja Abend


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> was habt ihr den alle?


Weißt du Blade, es gibt Sachen, die will ich gar nicht näher wissen. Das da gehört dazu



Skatero schrieb:


> Ich natürlich.
> Die, die spielen, mit wem spielt ihr meistens


Leider immer mit irgendwelchen anderen *seufz*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weißt du Blade, es gibt Sachen, die will ich gar nicht näher wissen. Das da gehört dazu
> 
> 
> Leider immer mit irgendwelchen anderen *seufz*



chrchr ^^


----------



## Nawato (17. Oktober 2009)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. Oktober 2009)

_Der Song versuch ich seit heut morgen auf Expert zu spielen xD 

_


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

so re 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



worum gehts grad?


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

Keiner mehr da? Alle im Bett?

ihr *NUP'S!*


----------



## Lillyan (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Leider immer mit irgendwelchen anderen *seufz*


Dito... auch was das nicht sonderlich gut sein angeht ^^ ich sterb immernoch viel zu oft


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dito... auch was das nicht sonderlich gut sein angeht ^^ ich sterb immernoch viel zu oft


Deswegen nehm ich immer Ashe, die Bogenschützin. Schön hinten stehen =)


----------



## Lillyan (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deswegen nehm ich immer Ashe, die Bogenschützin. Schön hinten stehen =)


Ja, dito... trotzdem sterb ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immerhin nehm ich meist noch einen Gegner mit in den Tod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

Leute ich muss mich bei euch jetzt mal "entmimimin"
Also, mein Lappi wurde am 28. August zur Reparatur abgeholt und es hieß, dass er in 10 Werktagen wiederkomme....
jetzt is es der 17. Oktober und ich habe x mal angerufen und es hieß, er kommt am 19 Oktober...(Mein B-Day!!) xD
kauft nicht bei www.one.de ein!!! Sind zwar schon öfters ausgezeichnet worden, aber der Support ist eine unverschämtheit!! XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja, dito... trotzdem sterb ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oh, arme Lilly. Ich sterbe aber auch öfters, aber nicht allzu oft wie Nahkampfklassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

When Love takes Over \o/


----------



## Ol@f (17. Oktober 2009)

Hat egtl zufällig wer schon Brütal Legend gezockt und ist es gut? Wollte es mir vllt kaufen..


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Hat egtl zufällig wer schon Brütal Legend gezockt und ist es gut? Wollte es mir vllt kaufen..



nöö.


und wer hat Aion bisher gezockt?
Wie is das Game so?


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> When Love takes Over \o/


Wir wissen es -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir wissen es -.-



wat hast du den ich höre das lied und du hast scheiss laune


GUTE LAUNE LEBT


----------



## Ol@f (17. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> nöö.
> 
> 
> und wer hat Aion bisher gezockt?
> Wie is das Game so?


Ich habs beim Kollegen kurz angezockt, fand es aber ein bisschen langweilig.


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wat hast du den ich höre das lied und du hast scheiss laune
> 
> 
> GUTE LAUNE LEBT


Ich habe keine scheiß Laune, aber schön und gut, dass du das Lied hörst. Aber weiß du, wenn du einfach den Youtube Link einmal postest ist es auch gut.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich habs beim Kollegen kurz angezockt, fand es aber ein bisschen langweilig.



hmm, hab ja gelesen/gehört das das spiel mit solchen "engeln" und "Dämonenartigen Wesen" ist...


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich habs beim Kollegen kurz angezockt, fand es aber ein bisschen langweilig.



hmm, hab ja gelesen/gehört das das spiel mit solchen "engeln" und "Dämonenartigen Wesen" ist...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe keine scheiß Laune, aber schön und gut, dass du das Lied hörst. Aber weiß du, wenn du einfach den Youtube Link einmal postest ist es auch gut.





Für Den razyl


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Für Den razyl


Ich kenn das Lied seit über einen Monat, von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Wieso mach ich nurn Monat WoW Pause -.- Heute nacht Sind Schlotter Nächte Verdammt


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

HAHA XD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Ahja haben die beiden sicher auch noch bezahlt was ^^


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> HAHA XD



so ein Schei* xD


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Oktober 2009)

nabönd ihr luschen!


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nabönd ihr luschen!


Nabend LoD,
und fu** LoL kostet ja auch nochma 30 Euro damn =/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nabönd ihr luschen!



Selbör


----------



## Lekraan (17. Oktober 2009)

ich will nen keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> und fu** LoL kostet ja auch nochma 30 Euro damn =/


hä wat?


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hä wat?


League of legends


----------



## Lillyan (17. Oktober 2009)

Hmpf, dann werd ich wohl drauf verzichten... es ist nett, aber für mich nicht gut genug um dafür zu zahlen :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

mwhahaha ich bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> League of legends


wasn das?


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> HAHA XD



MUAHAHAHA SO ARMSEELIG!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hmpf, dann werd ich wohl drauf verzichten... es ist nett, aber für mich nicht gut genug um dafür zu zahlen :>




was?  

Btw Vllt gehe ich schlafen keine ahnung ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hmpf, dann werd ich wohl drauf verzichten... es ist nett, aber für mich nicht gut genug um dafür zu zahlen :>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> mwhahaha ich bin wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh Noez!



LordofDemons schrieb:


> wasn das?


Nen DOTA-Klon


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Oktober 2009)

lol für nen klon 30 euronen hinblättern wie arm ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Oktober 2009)

so ich sage gute nacht Fühle mich ganz komisch müde O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh Noez!



yay people pay attention to me <:

nacht blade


----------



## Nawato (17. Oktober 2009)

Nochmal Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Oktober 2009)

ohne scheiß ich hatte gestern voll die lampe an ich hab ka wieviel geld ich ausgegeben hab ich hab wildfremden leuten drinks ausgegeben :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Nochmal Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



abööönd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LordofDemons schrieb:


> ohne scheiß ich hatte gestern voll die lampe an ich hab ka wieviel geld ich ausgegeben hab ich hab wildfremden leuten drinks ausgegeben :/



is auch deine pflicht als bier/alkoholminister


----------



## Nawato (17. Oktober 2009)

Naja und ich bin auch weider Weg, muss langsam mal Risen durchkrigen :/


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Nochmal Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bin laut deinem shice metal test black metal -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Naja und ich bin auch weider Weg, muss langsam mal Risen durchkrigen :/



hau rein


----------



## Nawato (17. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich bin laut deinem shice metal test black metal -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da haste noch Glück xDDDD N Kumpel von mir ist White Metal !


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Oktober 2009)

na toll im 2ten anlauf goth metal 

ach leckt mich doch --.--


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Oktober 2009)

ok wie zur hölle sieht white metal aus?


----------



## Nawato (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin EGAL was ich mach Death Metal -.-


----------



## Nawato (17. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok wie zur hölle sieht white metal aus?


Gib mal alle möglichen Antworten so ins Christliche ein ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich bin laut deinem shice metal test black metal -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



war mein test aber egal ..... :/


LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok wie zur hölle sieht white metal aus?



lolololo xD
ich bin immer viking,death,heavy metal \m/ xD


----------



## Lillyan (17. Oktober 2009)

<3


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Oktober 2009)

OHHH MYYY FUCKING GOD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> OHHH MYYY FUCKING GOD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



duuuuude srsly stop that shit :<


----------



## Nawato (17. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> OHHH MYYY FUCKING GOD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH ^^ Boah 11 Stunden durchgehend Risen gespielt und nun keine Lust mehr :/


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Oktober 2009)

ne mischung aus Heavy Metal und IG metal lol -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2009)

bin ma wieder weg gta zock0rn bis später &#9829;


----------



## Nawato (17. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin ma wieder weg gta zock0rn bis später &#9829;


BYE


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> <3


kewl danke lilly


----------



## Nawato (17. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kewl danke lilly


War leider zu wenig und zu krutz :'(


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Nawato (18. Oktober 2009)

So nun wirklich Bye, muss wirklich Risen spielen, bin endlich wieder im Kap 4 und will das jetzt zu Ende bringen.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

http://gamersglobal.de/news/12440
Tja, scheiß Social Communities 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Oktober 2009)

^^ vll solltest du dein projekt nochmal überdenken XD


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Oktober 2009)

naja viel cooler ist doch diese meldung

Bundeswehr
Statusmeldung: Bin im Krieg

Twittern beim Militär:


http://www.zeit.de/digital/2009-10/bundeswehr-twitter


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ^^ vll solltest du dein projekt nochmal überdenken XD


Dort findest du keine Daten, wie Name/Vorname whatever. Ist alles deaktivierbar, ebenso das Geburtsdatum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir sind hier ja beim SVZ, wo jeder Idiot deine Daten sehen kann


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Oktober 2009)

ich kenn svz nur vom namen ^^

ich hab lokalisten und bin schon überfordert


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich kenn svz nur vom namen ^^
> 
> ich hab lokalisten und bin schon überfordert


Ich bin nirgends und bin froh darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_Gerade den Komischen Metal test gemacht von NewxD

Und es stimmt sogar xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



n Brutal Legend fan made vid xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkAHY9bYXA0_


----------



## Skatero (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend LoD,
> und fu** LoL kostet ja auch nochma 30 Euro damn =/


Stimmt gar nicht. Nur die CE kostet. Das Spiel ist f2p.



Lillyan schrieb:


> Hmpf, dann werd ich wohl drauf verzichten... es ist nett, aber für mich nicht gut genug um dafür zu zahlen :>



Du musst gar nicht verzichten, weil wie oben gesagt es ein f2p Game ist. Die CE gibt keine Vorteile gegenüber anderen Spielern. Nur kleine Gimnicks oder so. Hauptsächlich um die Hersteller zu unterstützen.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Stimmt gar nicht. Nur die CE kostet. Das Spiel ist f2p.
> 
> 
> 
> Du musst gar nicht verzichten, weil wie oben gesagt es ein f2p Game ist. Die CE gibt keine Vorteile gegenüber anderen Spielern. Nur kleine Gimnicks oder so. Hauptsächlich um die Hersteller zu unterstützen.


Achso, das ist nur eine CE? Uff, und ich dachte, das muss man kaufen :<
Ok, dann ist ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Oktober 2009)

hab grad meinen eltern das klopapier geklaut...


1 blatt inen an die abdeckung mit tesa geklebt das es so aussieht als wär noch was da und auf der rückseite von dem blatt klebt (ebenfalls mit tesa) ein postit mit der aufschrift "HAHAHA"

jetzt hab ich 16 rollen scheißpapier wer wilL?


naja ich geh jetzt pennen gn8
°


----------



## Skatero (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso, das ist nur eine CE?


Ja wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe. LoL-Forum (CE)


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_Man hats du Langeweile xD

gn8 LoD_


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hab grad meinen eltern das klopapier geklaut...
> 
> 
> 1 blatt inen an die abdeckung mit tesa geklebt das es so aussieht als wär noch was da und auf der rückseite von dem blatt klebt (ebenfalls mit tesa) ein postit mit der aufschrift "HAHAHA"
> ...


LoD, Alkohol tut dir nicht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Skatero schrieb:


> Ja wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe. LoL-Forum (CE)


Achso ok =)


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Oktober 2009)

Noch wer da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Noch wer da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jep


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_Ich geh auch pennen gn8 ^^_


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich geh auch pennen gn8 ^^_


nacht


----------



## Skatero (18. Oktober 2009)

Und was los?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und was los?


nix besonderes, the dark knight schauen


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Oktober 2009)

Streut mal jemand en kopf? : D


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Streut mal jemand en kopf? : D


bestimmt nicht in diesem forum *fg*


----------



## Scharamo (18. Oktober 2009)

Noch was los hier??


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Oktober 2009)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Noch was los hier??


Mehr oder weniger


----------



## Skatero (18. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt noch was los?


----------



## Numbe (18. Oktober 2009)

Jup :O


----------



## Skatero (18. Oktober 2009)

Numbe schrieb:


> Jup :O


Aha.
Und was?


----------



## Numbe (18. Oktober 2009)

Naja...  alles was Beine hat? o_o

*Schokokekse mampf*

Also ich schaue gerade total stolz mein eben endlich beendetes Bild an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aha.
> Und was?





> alles was beine hat, bis auf tische und stühle und hefe, die hat zwar keine beine, kann aber aufgehen und behinderte, die haben zwar beine, können aber nicht gehen und eine uhr, die hat zwar wiederum keine beine, kann aber sogar falsch gehen, außer sie steht, dann geht sie mindestens zwei mal am tag richtig und frösche, die haben beine, können aber nur hüpfen, außer sie leben in frankreich, da können sie auf der zunge zergehen!



so, und ich geh jetzt ins bett, gn8


----------



## Skatero (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin dann mal weg.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Nabend :>


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nabend :>


Zu früh, zu früh..


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

du bist 4 minuten zu früh dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (18. Oktober 2009)

Nabend -schon mal auf die Uhr geguckt ?^^


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

ohh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pls nicht schlagen


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du bist 4 minuten zu früh dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die vier Minuten ziehen wir Ihm von seiner Lebenserwartung ab!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die vier Minuten ziehen wir Ihm von seiner Lebenserwartung ab!



mwahahaha das schicksal eines jeden zu-früh-im-nachtschwärmer-posters


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

so jetzt aber! 9 Uhr! bzw. 21 Uhr!


----------



## TheLostProphet (18. Oktober 2009)

N´abend ihr Frühschwärmer!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> N´abend ihr Frühschwärmer!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich mach mal den Start 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann ab morgen endlich mal legel Bier kaufen gehen! x)


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mwahahaha das schicksal eines jeden zu-früh-im-nachtschwärmer-posters


Und Lachmann, dir ziehen wir einfach mal so 100 Minuten ab =)



Lekraan schrieb:


> so jetzt aber! 9 Uhr! bzw. 21 Uhr!


Jetzt ist es zu spät!



TheLostProphet schrieb:


> N´abend ihr Frühschwärmer!


Abend


----------



## Dini (18. Oktober 2009)

Nabend =)

Und BIIIITTE fürs nächste Mal, die zittrigen Finger werden wohl bis 21 Uhr warten können^^


----------



## TheLostProphet (18. Oktober 2009)

Argh, ich will auch Leekran )=

Aber ich muss nich 5 Monate warten *schnüff*

N'abend Dini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und Lachmann, dir ziehen wir einfach mal so 100 Minuten ab =)



pff :/ dann ziehen wir dir aber mindestens 1000 min ab du hast schließlich noch vor mir gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Oktober 2009)

habt ihr gute laune?....

















Morgen ist Monatag!!!


----------



## Maladin (18. Oktober 2009)

*zitter*


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Argh, ich will auch Leekran )=
> 
> Aber ich muss nich 5 Monate warten *schnüff*
> 
> ...



höhö ich freu mich schon auf das dumme Gesicht der Verkäuferin...ich mag die net...-.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich mach mal den Start
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



noch genau 4 monate :/


dragon1 schrieb:


> habt ihr gute laune?....
> 
> Morgen ist Monatag!!!



*ferien hab*

mwhahaha


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> *zitter*



is dir kalt?


----------



## dragon1 (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> noch genau 4 monate :/
> 
> 
> *ferien hab*
> ...


*lachmann mit dem Kopf gegen eine Wand hau*
Ichhassedich^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nabend =)
> 
> Und BIIIITTE fürs nächste Mal, die zittrigen Finger werden wohl bis 21 Uhr warten können^^


Abend Dini und vier MInuten sind ja nicht so schlimm

@ Mala: Nana, Tabletten vergessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Lachmann: NA UND? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Wann haben eigentlich die Leute Geburtstag, die am 29. Februar auf die Welt kommen? Ist doch mal legendairy fail...


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *lachmann mit dem Kopf gegen eine Wand hau*
> Ichhassedich^^



aua =/
ich kann doch nix für meine ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Razyl schrieb:


> @ Lachmann: NA UND?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja ausgleichende gerechtigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wann haben eigentlich die Leute Geburtstag, die am 29. Februar auf die Welt kommen? Ist doch mal legendairy fail...


Alle vier Jahre am 29. Februar, sonst feiern sie halt am 1. Mai.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

läuft heut was im fernsehen?


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> läuft heut was im fernsehen?


Es kommt jeden Tag etwas im Fernsehen, aber nie was gutes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheLostProphet (18. Oktober 2009)

Wann sie wollen Leekran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Freund von mir feiert dann an dem Tag, der besser passt. Wenn 1. März Wochenende ist dann am 1. März oder halt am 28. Februar xD


----------



## dragon1 (18. Oktober 2009)

Du...erm..du... ach ich hasse es einfach wenn es leute besser als ich habe^^ Und ich hab morgen bis 5:20 Schule...der Typ der das erfunden hat gehoert erschossen


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nabend =)
> 
> Und BIIIITTE fürs nächste Mal, die zittrigen Finger werden wohl bis 21 Uhr warten können^^


hihi net wenn man gesoffen hatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS huhu


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> läuft heut was im fernsehen?



Schei* James Bond läuft schon wieder. .. -.- 
soo langweilig der Dreck


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Du...erm..du... ach ich hasse es einfach wenn es leute besser als ich habe^^ Und ich hab morgen bis 5:20 Schule...der Typ der das erfunden hat gehoert erschossen


Tjo, haha? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Du...erm..du... ach ich hasse es einfach wenn es leute besser als ich habe^^ Und ich hab morgen bis 5:20 Schule...der Typ der das erfunden hat gehoert erschossen



diese neue regel mit der pause zwischen 6 &7 ist so dämmlich -.-


hi edou


----------



## Maladin (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Mala: Nana, Tabletten vergessen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neee ... schwere Vorfreude auf Donnerstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - da bin ich wieder bei der schönsten Frau der ganzen Welt :>

/wink maladin


----------



## dragon1 (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> diese neue regel mit der pause zwischen 6 &7 ist so dämmlich -.-


Meine Worte-.-


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Neee ... schwere Vorfreude auf Donnerstag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



uiuiui, Heidi Klum? Oder deine Freundin?


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> läuft heut was im fernsehen?


für mie scho ich zieh mir jezt hell in a cell so halbhalb rein^^


----------



## Dini (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Dini und vier MInuten sind ja nicht so schlimm


Ja Razyl, immer nur 4 Minuten und das über nen längeren Zeitraum und schwupps, der Nachtschwärmer hat 24/7 geöffnet... omg bewahrt mich vor diesem Grauen!!!!11elfzig *breit grins*
Hättet ihr wohl gerne was?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Meine Worte-.-



ich frag mich echt wem da so ins hirn geschissen wurde das die das eingeführt haben -.-


Lekraan schrieb:


> uiuiui, Heidi Klum? Oder deine Freundin?



heidi klum is doch nich schön O_o


Edou schrieb:


> für mie scho ich zieh mir jezt hell in a cell so halbhalb rein^^


will auch =/


----------



## Maladin (18. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> uiuiui, Heidi Klum? Oder deine Freundin?



Leider nur meine Freundin ...


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ja Razyl, immer nur 4 Minuten und das über nen längeren Zeitraum und schwupps, der Nachtschwärmer hat 24/7 geöffnet... omg bewahrt mich vor diesem Grauen!!!!11elfzig *breit grins*
> Hättet ihr wohl gerne was?^^



ähm, nöööööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Meine Worte-.-


bei uns isses schlimmer naja eig eher dumm^^

der unttericht beginnt bei uns um 7:55 nun (vorher 8:00) Damit wir 2 15min pausen haben so dähmlich-.-


----------



## dragon1 (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> diese neue regel mit der pause zwischen 6 &7 ist so dämmlich -.-
> 
> 
> hi edou


Ich habs mir anders ueberlegt. Der Typ sollte als "Beta-Tester" aller Tokio Hotel lieder dienen und DSDS MODERIEREN-.-


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Neee ... schwere Vorfreude auf Donnerstag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab auch ne schwere Vorfreude auf Donnerstag.... endlich Windows 7 \o/


Dini schrieb:


> Ja Razyl, immer nur 4 Minuten und das über nen längeren Zeitraum und schwupps, der Nachtschwärmer hat 24/7 geöffnet... omg bewahrt mich vor diesem Grauen!!!!11elfzig *breit grins*
> Hättet ihr wohl gerne was?^^


Dini, du hast gute Ideen. Bitte doch mal Zam darum, dass er das erlaubt. Danke =)


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> *Leider nur* meine Freundin ...



*lachflash* - *lachkrampf* - *lach*


----------



## TheLostProphet (18. Oktober 2009)

Haha Mittagspause ist doch geil....wenn man 5mins von der Schule weg wohnt xD

Aber viel lustiger sind noch die Zeitstunden - 60 Minuten lang die Fratze von meinem Info-Lehrer....danach biste reif für die Insel...schlimm^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich habs mir anders ueberlegt. Der Typ sollte als "Beta-Tester" aller Tokio Hotel lieder dienen und DSDS MODERIEREN-.-



wär das nich etwas zu hart? das überlebt doch keiner


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Wie gut, dass ich noch eine Woche Ferien hab...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Haha Mittagspause ist doch geil....wenn man 5mins von der Schule weg wohnt xD
> 
> Aber viel lustiger sind noch die Zeitstunden - 60 Minuten lang die Fratze von meinem Info-Lehrer....danach biste reif für die Insel...schlimm^^


Bei _*40*_ Min ist das um einiges Schlimmer- und wir haben leute in der Klasse denen es noch schlimmer ergeht-.-


----------



## dragon1 (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wär das nich etwas zu hart? das überlebt doch keiner


Soll er auch nicht -.-+


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich habs mir anders ueberlegt. Der Typ sollte als "Beta-Tester" aller Tokio Hotel lieder dienen und DSDS MODERIEREN-.-


nee zu low die strafe....ich sag nur der soll von dieter bohlen UND tokio hotel besungen werden auf LEBENSZEIT!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass ich noch eine Woche Ferien hab...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



same here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber bin immernoch krank -.- kacck erkältung


----------



## TheLostProphet (18. Oktober 2009)

Und kriegt ihr in der Schule auch kein Futter? Oder kann man des einfach nicht ertragen?^^


Haben wir nicht alle noch Ferien? xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Soll er auch nicht -.-+



na dann 


Edou schrieb:


> nee zu low die strafe....ich sag nur der soll von dieter bohlen UND tokio hotel besungen werden auf LEBENSZEIT!!!!



is edous idee doch auch ganz gut xD


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> same here
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich kanns mir garnicht leisten krank zu sein, ich bin aufm BVJ -.-
Montag, Dienstag Schule bis 3 uhr. Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Freeitag arbeiten... ^^


----------



## dragon1 (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich leb in Oesterreich.

Naja, muss mich bis morgen ausschlafen bb


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> same here
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich muss noch ne woche, und am freitag (letzter schultag) muss ich dass scheiß buch präsentieren (zählt schon zur abschlussprüfung dazu-.-)


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Und kriegt ihr in der Schule auch kein Futter? Oder kann man des einfach nicht ertragen?^^


Mich würde es wundern, wenn es ab der 11. und 12. Klasse noch extra Schulessen gäbe... aber wie gut, dass meine Schule direkt in der Stadt liegt =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich leb in Oesterreich.
> 
> Naja, muss mich bis morgen ausschlafen bb



ok hau rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edou schrieb:


> Ich muss noch ne woche, und am freitag (letzter schultag) muss ich dass scheiß buch präsentieren (zählt schon zur abschlussprüfung dazu-.-)



mein beileid :/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

lol blade lol


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

hmm, ich kann ab morgen endlich wieder WoW zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eeyy ... -.- kauft nicht bei www.one.de ein...
die haben meinen Laptop am 28. August zur Reparatur abgeholt und kommt vorraussichtilich erst morgen wieder... .


----------



## Dini (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich will nur eins sagen, Maladin ist doooooof! :>


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ok hau rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo ich hasse es - meine beine zittan dann imma so-.- muss mich da voll zusammenreißen um stehn zu könne -.-


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2009)

N'Abäääääääänd


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer bist du?



Dini schrieb:


> Ich will nur eins sagen, Maladin ist doooooof! :>


Wieso?


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ich will nur eins sagen, Maladin ist doooooof! :>



omfg modkeile


Edou schrieb:


> jo ich hasse es - meine beine zittan dann imma so-.- muss mich da voll zusammenreißen um stehn zu könne -.-



ich kann sowas auch nicht -.-

abend silenzz


----------



## Maladin (18. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ich will nur eins sagen, Maladin ist doooooof! :>



Eyy .. was hab ich dir denn getan? :<


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ich will nur eins sagen, Maladin ist doooooof! :>



Streit im Paradis?


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hi blade


Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abäääääääänd


hi du


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lol blade lol



hä????

@ Razyl O_o HÄÄÄÄ????


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hi blade
> 
> hi du



Das war gemein :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> hä????



mission blade verwirren erfüllt <:


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Das war gemein :>




Ne wars nicht!!!


----------



## Dini (18. Oktober 2009)

*Mala heimlich eine mitm Paddel geb und unschuldig schaus* DARUM


----------



## TheLostProphet (18. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand heute das Gladbach-Spiel gesehen und kann mir sagen wie die so drauf waren?^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> hä????
> 
> @ Razyl O_o HÄÄÄÄ????


Weniger Alkohol trinken Blade...


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne wars nicht!!!



Doch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *Mala heimlich eine mitm Paddel geb und unschuldig schaus* DARUM


Dini ist wieder angetrunken X)


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *Mala heimlich eine mitm Paddel geb und unschuldig schaus* DARUM



uiuiuiui dini is auf streit aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Hat jemand heute das Gladbach-Spiel gesehen und kann mir sagen wie die so drauf waren?^^



jap würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Hat jemand heute das Gladbach-Spiel gesehen und kann mir sagen wie die so drauf waren?^^


http://bundesliga.de/de/liga/matches/2009/...mp;activIndex=2


----------



## Skatero (18. Oktober 2009)

Nabend

Ach Ferien sind vorbei. Vier Wochen sind einfach zu wenig. -.-


----------



## Dini (18. Oktober 2009)

Nee, wieder Frieden jetzt^^

Ähm nein Razyl^^


----------



## Maladin (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dini ist wieder angetrunken X)



Dini trinkt doch nicht! Die verprügelt mich auch im nüchternen Zustand.

Weisst doch ...

*zu dini schiel*

was sich liebt das paddelt sich 

*duck*


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Ach Ferien sind vorbei. Vier Wochen sind einfach zu wenig. -.-



gib 'a ruh'
Ich hab Schule! Dafür in 2 Wochen Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *Mala heimlich eine mitm Paddel geb und unschuldig schaus* DARUM




*an die Stirn Fass OHHHA HAND VERBRANNT*


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> uiuiuiui dini is auf streit aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja 1 weiß ich SCHALKÖÖÖÖ SCHALKÖÖÖ LALALAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 2:1 vs stuttgard gewonnen  HAHAHAHAHAAAAA


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://bundesliga.de/de/liga/matches/2009/...mp;activIndex=2



war ja klar ... so eine kack mannschaft ... <.<


----------



## Skatero (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> war ja klar ... so eine kack mannschaft ... <.<


Spiel doch für sie. :>


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Ach Ferien sind vorbei. Vier Wochen sind einfach zu wenig. -.-


Abend,
mir sind selbst 6 wochen zu viel



Dini schrieb:


> Ähm nein Razyl^^


Nicht? Verdammt



Maladin schrieb:


> Dini trinkt doch nicht! Die verprügelt mich auch im nüchternen Zustand.
> 
> Weisst doch ...
> 
> ...


oÖ


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Ach Ferien sind vorbei. Vier Wochen sind einfach zu wenig. -.-



jap .... 2 wochen auch =/


Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



abend


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nnnnnn Abänd


----------



## Dini (18. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Dini trinkt doch nicht! Die verprügelt mich auch im nüchternen Zustand.
> 
> Weisst doch ...
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend,
> mir sind selbst 6 wochen zu viel.


Zu viel?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hi waschbär


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Spiel doch für sie. :>



ich bin mir sogar sicher das ich die bei nem spiel 1 gegen 11 sogar abziehen würde ....das was ich im stadion gesehen hab gegen duisburg hat mir schon gereicht >_>


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_Hab mal wieder was gefundne beim youtuben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






_


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dini du hast heute meinen Thread geschlossen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Zu viel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap, definitiv zu viel.


----------



## Skatero (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin mir sogar sicher das ich die bei nem spiel 1 gegen 11 sogar abziehen würde ....das was ich im stadion gesehen hab gegen duisburg hat mir schon gereicht >_>


Okay. Das will ich sehen. Wenn du es nicht schaffst, musst du die Organisationkosten übernehmen. Wenn du es schafft, übernehme ich die Kosten.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Oh Noez, Crackmack und Lillyan sind da !


----------



## Crackmack (18. Oktober 2009)

Hai


----------



## Dini (18. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Dini du hast heute meinen Thread geschlossen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaaaha und ich würds wieder tun *fies lach*
Aber ich hatte Spaß bei der Close-Nachricht :>


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai



huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab mal wieder was gefundne beim youtuben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDDDDDDDDDDD
die is genau wie meine katze xD


----------



## Skatero (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap, definitiv zu viel.


Und wieso zu viel? 

Achja hast du mal Lust auf eine Runde LoL?
Ich bin nicht wirklich ein Pro oder so.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay. Das will ich sehen. Wenn du es nicht schaffst, musst du die Organisationkosten übernehmen. Wenn du es schafft, übernehme ich die Kosten.



kein ding ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai



wo?


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Jaaaha und ich würds wieder tun *fies lach*
> Aber ich hatte Spaß bei der Close-Nachricht :>



Du bist gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich dachte du wärst "cool"


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai


WO?*angst*

hi crack


----------



## Crackmack (18. Oktober 2009)

Das war sie mal! die mods ergreifen besitz von ihr!


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und wieso zu viel?
> 
> Achja hast du mal Lust auf eine Runde LoL?
> Ich bin nicht wirklich ein Pro oder so.


Weil ich mich in der ersten Woche der Sommerferien wohl gefühlt habe und die restlichen 5 Wochen mit Langeweile verbracht habe... X) wie die letzten 4 Jahre...

Und LoL, naja.. k.A, wie lange das meine Leitung derzeit mit macht am Abend ;(


----------



## Lillyan (18. Oktober 2009)

*in den Thread kugel* Zu.... viele.... Frühlingsröllchen.... *platz*


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

waidmanns heil von rammstein is geil <:


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das war sie mal! die mods ergreifen besitz von ihr!



sie is doch schon einer O_o


Lillyan schrieb:


> *in den Thread kugel* Zu.... viele.... Frühlingsröllchen.... *platz*



iiihhh hat ma wer nen besen? is ja ekelhaft :<


----------



## Dini (18. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das war sie mal! die mods ergreifen besitz von ihr!


*lach* Na ich weiß ja nicht^^


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *in den Thread kugel* Zu.... viele.... Frühlingsröllchen.... *platz*




_o arme Lillyan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hattets mir welche abgeben konnen xD dan wahrst du jetzt nicht so Kugel rund^^_


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *in den Thread kugel* Zu.... viele.... Frühlingsröllchen.... *platz*



Willst du uns begrüßen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *in den Thread kugel* Zu.... viele.... Frühlingsröllchen.... *platz*


Ist es nicht ein wenig eklig, wenn du mitten hier im Nachtschwärmer platzt?


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_Mir is schon wieder Langweilig :/_


----------



## Skatero (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ich mich in der ersten Woche der Sommerferien wohl gefühlt habe und die restlichen 5 Wochen mit Langeweile verbracht habe... X) wie die letzten 4 Jahre...
> 
> Und LoL, naja.. k.A, wie lange das meine Leitung derzeit mit macht am Abend ;(


Diese Wochen hab ich fast nur Games gespielt. LoL, Risen und WolfTeam.

Kannst mir ja mal dein InGame-Name oder/und deine ICQ Nummer geben. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt am Abend sein. Vielleicht finden wir ja noch ein paar Leute auf Buffed die auch helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DER schrieb:


> waidmanns heil von rammstein is geil <:


Ich weiss. Hast du das Album gekauft?


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is schon wieder Langweilig :/_



*brüll* Standart


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich weiss. Hast du das Album gekauft?



ne leider noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich hab mir das lied maauf youtube angeguckt bzw angehört xD


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Diese Wochen hab ich fast nur Games gespielt. LoL, Risen und WolfTeam.
> 
> Kannst mir ja mal dein InGame-Name oder/und deine ICQ Nummer geben. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt am Abend sein. Vielleicht finden wir ja noch ein paar Leute auf Buffed die auch helfen.
> 
> ...


InGame-Name ist... Razyl, wie völlig unerwartet...
ICQ nr ist... ähem moment mal, lieber per PN :X
Und wir nehmen die Lilly mit und lassen sie sterben \o/


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Crackmack (18. Oktober 2009)

dödödö


----------



## Skatero (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> InGame-Name ist... Razyl, wie völlig unerwartet...
> ICQ nr ist... ähem moment mal, lieber per PN :X
> Und wir nehmen die Lilly mit und lassen sie sterben \o/


Okay. Nehmen wir Lilly mit.


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> dödödö


dass ist doch florida oder wie der da heißt^^


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> dödödö



des hört sich ja mal geilo an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

yey hab mir gestern endlich google chrome runtergeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1000 ma besser als firefox


----------



## Crackmack (18. Oktober 2009)

Opera \o/


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> yey hab mir gestern endlich google chrome runtergeladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/ironie on

NE ECHT?!? oO
/ironie off

Hab dass ding scho laaange^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> yey hab mir gestern endlich google chrome runtergeladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tja, und Chrome sammelt 1000 mal besser deine Daten als Firefox... ist das nicht toll?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ein nettes Video für schwache Nerven!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmPOMLx1XtI


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, und Chrome sammelt 1000 mal besser deine Daten als Firefox... ist das nicht toll?


Ich lass meine pws nie speichern^^


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> yey hab mir gestern endlich google chrome runtergeladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kenn ich nicht .. Oo
Was ist des?
Was macht es? Beist es?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich lass meine pws nie speichern^^



Die schließen sicher immer Wetten ab, wie lang de brauchst XD.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Oktober 2009)

btw technobase is toll...


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die schließen sicher immer Wetten ab, wie lang de brauchst XD.


hm? oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, und Chrome sammelt 1000 mal besser deine Daten als Firefox... ist das nicht toll?



höh? naja ich hab ja nichts wichtiges gespeichert x)


Lekraan schrieb:


> Kenn ich nicht .. Oo
> Was ist des?
> Was macht es? Beist es?



wenn man es nicht füttert schon :/


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_Safari is auch ein nice Browser find ich _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Hat jmd das Video gesehen?^^
Hier noma:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmPOMLx1XtI


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> btw technobase is toll...



crackmack sie sind raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich lass meine pws nie speichern^^


Es geht hier auch nicht um pws... sondern auch um ne menge andere Daten... erinnert mich gerade wieder an das Google OS. :X


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hat jmd das Video gesehen?^^
> Hier noma:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmPOMLx1XtI


jo nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hat jmd das Video gesehen?^^
> Hier noma:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmPOMLx1XtI



*gähn*


----------



## Crackmack (18. Oktober 2009)

Niemals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw ich mag meine schuhe


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Haaallllooooo?


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Haaallllooooo?



ja?
hi?


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_Lachman nenene

so geht das 


_


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Haaallllooooo?


wie geeeeeehts????


----------



## Crackmack (18. Oktober 2009)

servus


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> btw technobase is toll...




HARDBASE!!!!  Btw Nachmacher .....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Ok, ich hab ein noch etremeres Video, ist leider erst ab 18 auf Youtube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lachman nenene
> 
> so geht das
> 
> ...



das hab ich früher immer so gern geguckt xD


----------



## Crackmack (18. Oktober 2009)

why bin ich nu n nachmacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja?
> hi?


hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edou schrieb:


> wie geeeeeehts????



gut, dir?


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab ein noch etremeres Video, ist leider erst ab 18 auf Youtube
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du findest nix auf youtube das mich noch schocken kann..... außer vllt tokio hotel :/


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> hi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


soweit ganz gut

was machst so?


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> soweit ganz gut
> 
> was machst so?



auf morgen freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und du?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Auch ne Leiche, die im Video aufgeschlizt wird und danach das Gehirn entnommen wird?!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> why bin ich nu n nachmacher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Weil Du mich nach machst ich habn Channel Du machst dir ein Ich Höre zuerst TB dan Harbase Du Hörst auf einmal TB ....


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Auch ne Leiche, die im Video aufgeschlizt wird?


o.O 
_
Igit jetzt kommt mir wieder mein Trauma wieder wieder hoch 

Russicher soldat omg_


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> auf morgen freuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schule hassen,Auf freitag vorbereiten (buch präsentation-.-),Mit freundin treffen, zocken ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Ach du scheiße, das Video ist jetzt mal echt zu arg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Auch ne Leiche, die im Video aufgeschlizt wird?



*gähn*
mich schockt nichtmehr viel..... k.p ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist O_o


----------



## Crackmack (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Weil Du mich nach machst ich habn Channel Du machst dir ein Ich Höre zuerst TB dan Harbase Du Hörst auf einmal TB ....


Jungchen ich hör schon lange tb


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Da sieht man den aufgeschlitzten Schädel, und wie so ne Haut dadrin weggemacht wird.


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Schule hassen,Auf freitag vorbereiten (buch präsentation-.-),Mit freundin treffen, zocken ^^



Hast du ein aufregendes Leben^^
Ich sitz den ganzen Tag vorm PC mit meiner Tiefkühlpizze und meinem 3 Tage alten Dosenbier und zock WoW ... 
ne spaß ^^
morgen habsch meinen 16ten!! *wuuhuu*


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Da sieht man den aufgeschlitzten Schädel, und wie so ne Haut dadrin weggemacht wird.



alles schon gesehen....


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *Jungchen* ich hör schon lange tb


Ahahahaha xD
Das sagt er zu jemanden, der älter ist als er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hast du ein aufregendes Leben^^
> Ich sitz den ganzen Tag vorm PC mit meiner Tiefkühlpizze und meinem 3 Tage alten Dosenbier und zock WoW ...
> ne spaß ^^
> morgen habsch meinen 16ten!! *wuuhuu*


WUHU GZ sag ich jetzt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du findest nix auf youtube das mich noch schocken kann..... außer vllt tokio hotel :/






DER schrieb:


> *gähn*
> mich schockt nichtmehr viel..... k.p ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist O_o



Dann werd doch Autopsist oder wie man das nennt!


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> WUHU GZ sag ich jetzt mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dankee!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kommst zu meiner party?


----------



## Tabuno (18. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Jungchen ich hör schon lange tb


ich hab schon tb gehört da warst du noch gar nicht geboren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahahahaha xD
> Das sagt er zu jemanden, der älter ist als er
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Glaubstdu wirklich das er 17 is also ich nich *hust*


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dann werd doch Autopsist oder wie man das nennt!



langweilig
ich bleib bei koch xD

und das heißt pathologe
glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> dankee!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sag mir wo wohnst dann gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab schon tb gehört da warst du noch gar nicht geboren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ihr seid doch beide fast gleich alt =O



Crackmack schrieb:


> Glaubstdu wirklich das er 17 is also ich nich *hust*


Ja, glaube ich. Allerdings habe ich bei dir noch meine Zweifel, dass du wirklich 13/14 bist hm


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> sag mir wo wohnst dann gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Isch wohn in Bayern xD Mehr sag ich net!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> langweilig
> ich bleib bei koch xD



Kann man ja beides verbinden!
Lachmanns makabere Spezialitäten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kann man ja beides verbinden!
> Lachmanns makabere Spezialitäten.



oh gott xD
ich glaub dann komm ich in den knast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh gott xD
> ich glaub dann komm ich in den knast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nun ja, in 14 von 50 Staaten ist es meines Wissens erlaubt^^.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Jungchen ich hör schon lange tb



Aber nicht 2 jahre =)


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Isch wohn in Bayern xD Mehr sag ich net!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich FAST nebenan in badenwürtemberg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich FAST nebenan in badenwürtemberg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Baden Württemberger sind eh die coolsten!


----------



## Crackmack (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Aber nicht 2 jahre =)


mindestens ein jahr und da wusste ich nichma was ein "BladeDragonGX" ist


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Ey das was auf RTL War VULKAN is gar nicht mal so schlecht


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Baden Württemberger sind eh die coolsten!


oh gott du wohnst auch dort


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nun ja, in 14 von 50 Staaten ist es meines Wissens erlaubt^^.



O_o
leute ich wander aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> oh gott du wohnst auch dort



Jap.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

NRW > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jap.


wo den?


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich FAST nebenan in badenwürtemberg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha  xD

Hmm... is aber nur FAST nebenan..:O
Was machst morgen so?

Und was macht der ganze Rest morgen noch so? Also ich hab bis um viertel nach 3 uhr schule .. -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> mindestens ein jahr und da wusste ich nichma was ein "BladeDragonGX" ist



Trotzdem machst du nach ich besorge mir bnc du machst es ich habe als off nick myHB|LegenD`oFF du hast das mit TB ....


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> haha  xD
> 
> Hmm... is aber nur FAST nebenan..:O
> Was machst morgen so?
> ...


freundin treffen steht morsche an


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wo den?



In der sagen wa mal 2 bekanntesten, wenn nicht bekanntesten Stadt BW.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab schon tb gehört da warst du noch gar nicht geboren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist ja nich viel älter wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> O_o
> leute ich wander aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_

Nimmst du mich mit ??^^_


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> freundin treffen steht morsche an



uuuhhh, na dann mal viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja, GZ zum 1111sten Beitrag ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Was mach ich Morgen Mich um 5:30 wecken lassen (in meinen Ferien) Um scrubs und so nicht zu verpassen und dan so um 9:30 ne Game Carde Holen Und dan wow Daddeln Abends Um 20:15 dan den 2 teil Vom VULKAN schauen ^^


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> In der sagen wa mal 2 bekanntesten, wenn nicht bekanntesten Stadt BW.


mannem =) ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Nimmst du mich mit ??^^_



Machen wa zu 3 ein Restaurant auf!


----------



## Crackmack (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Trotzdem machst du nach ich besorge mir bnc du machst es ich habe als off nick myHB|LegenD`oFF du hast das mit TB ....


mhh alle die sich nen bnc besorgen und nen channel amchen und nen namen mit myTB haben machen dir also anch


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> mannem =) ?



Sehr, sehr nah dran!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> mhh alle die sich nen bnc besorgen und nen channel amchen und nen namen mit myTB haben machen dir also anch



Ne nur du =)


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Was mach ich Morgen Mich um 5:30 wecken lassen (in meinen Ferien) Um scrubs und so nicht zu verpassen und dan so um 9:30 ne Game Carde Holen Und dan wow Daddeln Abends Um 20:15 dan den 2 teil Vom VULKAN schauen ^^



Alsooo in Scrubs gehts natürlich wieder um ne ....bluabbbb...will natürlich nichts verlabbern .. xD
is wiederholung von ehute, wa? Wenn ja, dann habsch schon gesehen ^^


----------



## Crackmack (18. Oktober 2009)

Du bist blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr nah dran!


mhm sag wo


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:



			Machen wa zu 3 ein Restaurant auf!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



xD jo Kochen is eh mein Lieblings Fach in schule gewesen xD 

p.s ma 8min weg computer neustraten hab alles geupdatet^^

Scrubs4ever ^^

kleines warte video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K1MrZt7GLY  <--Scrubs INC_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> mhm sag wo



Welche Stadt ist den noch in der Nähe bekannt, außer Mannheim und Heidelberg?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Nimmst du mich mit ??^^_



klar wohin solls den gehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Machen wa zu 3 ein Restaurant auf!



klar xD


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Du bist blöd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und nen miley suchti!!!!

@ alki hmmm fällt ma net ein


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Alsooo in Scrubs gehts natürlich wieder um ne ....bluabbbb...will natürlich nichts verlabbern .. xD
> is wiederholung von ehute, wa? Wenn ja, dann habsch schon gesehen ^^



ja sind wieder die ersten folgen aber hey mich störts nicht auserdem kommt Noch Joey und Everbody hates CHRIS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Oktober 2009)

Und eigentlich hatte ich am anfang auch nur einen channel wegen q-net auth


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Nennen wa es Mc Carnibal? So ein Schnellimbiss!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> und nen miley suchti!!!!



Ich habn Bild Von Ihr Als Desktop background \o/


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja sind wieder die ersten folgen aber hey mich störts nicht auserdem kommt Noch Joey und Everbody hates CHRIS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich find ja Malcome mittendrin besser.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

BNCs werden sowieso überbewertet...


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

und dann läuft die ganze zeit cannibal corpse oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nennen wa es Mc Carnibal? So ein Schnellimbiss!


sags ich weiß es grade echt net......


----------



## Crackmack (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich habn Bild Von Ihr Als Desktop background \o/


Der arme Computer

Die macht schon im neuen SaS film mit das is schon schlimm genug


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Also ich find ja Malcome mittendrin besser..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wan kommt das?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> sags ich weiß es grade echt net......



Ich sag nur hat ca. 20k Einwohner und hat 30 Mille Schulden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Und eigentlich hatte ich am anfang auch nur einen channel wegen q-net auth



Ich Besitze 5 Channels mit Q


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wan kommt das?



Vor Scrubs^^


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und dann läuft die ganze zeit cannibal corpse oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_
Dan lass ich mir aber meine Ohren abhacken xD gibt es als erofnungs Menue xD 

_


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich habn Bild Von Ihr Als Desktop background \o/


Wahrscheinlich ein Nacktbild von ihr


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Vor Scrubs^^



Dann muss ich ja noch Früher aufstehn >_>

Edit : achja das kommt Ja vor Scrubs stimmt ja xD


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich sag nur hat ca. 20k Einwohner und hat 30 Mille Schulden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich bin net jesus um dass zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sags pls ich weiß des echt net-.-


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ein Nacktbild von ihr




_OMG MEINE AUGEN!!!_


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dann muss ich ja noch Früher aufstehn >_>



Also ich finds besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Dan lass ich mir aber meine Ohren abhacken xD gibt es als erofnungs Menue xD
> 
> _



mhh mjam
mit süß saurer sauce und kartoffeln


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich Besitze 5 Channels mit Q


Ich frag mich sowieso, wieso man dir Rechte gegeben hat zum eröffnen von bestehen bleibenden Channels...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und dann läuft die ganze zeit cannibal corpse oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also Rexo beschafft die Leich.. äh Zutaten du bereitest sie zu und ich kümmer mich um Werbung und so^^.
Mc Carnibal, wo die Nicht Organspender eine Verwendung finden XD.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ein Nacktbild von ihr



Gar nicht =<


----------



## Crackmack (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ein Nacktbild von ihr


Die hat sicherlich netma Nacktbilder dat is sowas von out :O


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh mjam
> mit süß saurer sauce und kartoffeln


_

Cuisin a la Carte xD

jetzt abe rma off com neustarten xD  _


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also Rexo beschafft die Leich.. äh Zutaten du bereitest sie zu und ich kümmer mich um Werbung und so^^.
> Mc Carnibal, wo die Nicht Organspender eine Verwendung finden XD.



im regenwald bei den indianer stämmen wird das der hit  xD

bis später rexo xD


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Gar nicht =<


leider net wa?^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Ok Edou, der Final Tipp: Formel 1!!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Die hat sicherlich netma Nacktbilder dat is sowas von out :O



Wen du Wüstest mein Freund


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Die hat sicherlich netma Nacktbilder dat is sowas von out :O


Sie ist ein Disney-Star... sie hat also 100 prozentig sowas


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Sooo Mädels, isch geh jetzt penn..bin saumüde
Tschüüüüühüüüüüß,  piss morgääään^^


----------



## Crackmack (18. Oktober 2009)

Wen ich wüsste 
bei der sieth man eh nix o.o


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wen du Wüstest mein Freund



die hat doch welche wenn ich mich nicht irre oder?


Lekraan schrieb:


> Sooo Mädels, isch geh jetzt penn..bin saumüde
> Tschüüüüühüüüüüß,  piss morgääään^^



nacht xD


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok Edou, der Final Tipp: Formel 1!!!


Apropos Formel 1:
YES! BUTTON WINS! Nicht Vettel, dieser Schumi für arme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> im regenwald bei den indianer stämmen wird das der hit  xD
> 
> bis später rexo xD


Je nach Staat müssen wa es anders machen^^. In Texas gibt es nur maximal pigmentierte und bei den Indianern nur weiße.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sooo Mädels, isch geh jetzt penn..bin saumüde
> Tschüüüüühüüüüüß,  piss morgääään^^



Schlaf Gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie ist ein Disney-Star... sie hat also 100 prozentig sowas



_
Das gibt dan so n skandal wie damals bei der von high school musical_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

okay Nachtbilder hat sie nicht aber schon Freizügig GIGGLE


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok Edou, der Final Tipp: Formel 1!!!


Jetzt weiß ichs aber der name fält ma grad ned ein ich glaub hockenheim ring heißts grad net sicher


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Je nach Staat müssen wa es anders machen^^. In Texas gibt es nur maximal pigmentierte und bei den Indianern nur weiße.



xDDDD


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Schlaf Gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ichs aber der name fält ma grad ned ein ich glaub hockenheim ring heißts grad net sicher



Ja, der Kandidat hat bei 50€ alle seine Joker verbraucht!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Das gibt dan so n skandal wie damals bei der von high school musical_



die sah auf dem bild aus wie ne 14 jährige xD


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> okay Nachtbilder hat sie nicht aber schon Freizügig GIGGLE



da freut sich aber einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> okay Nachtbilder hat sie nicht aber schon Freizügig GIGGLE


Nachtbilder? lol
Sorry, aber ich wette mit dir, sie hat Nacktbilder... wahrscheinlich sogar welche von ihren gefühlten 100sten freund :X


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nachtbilder? lol
> Sorry, aber ich wette mit dir, sie hat Nacktbilder... wahrscheinlich sogar welche von ihren gefühlten 100sten freund :X



Ich mein Nackt >_>


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nachtbilder? lol
> Sorry, aber ich wette mit dir, sie hat Nacktbilder... wahrscheinlich sogar welche von ihren gefühlten 100sten freund :X



ich glaub ich hab da ma ein nacktbilds gesehehn.....könnte aber natürlich auch nur gefaked sein aber man weiß ja nie


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab da ma ein nacktbilds gesehehn.....könnte aber natürlich auch nur gefaked sein aber man weiß ja nie



GIB LINK!!!!!


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

BLADE FOR YA!


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab da ma ein nacktbilds gesehehn.....könnte aber natürlich auch nur gefaked sein aber man weiß ja nie


Naja, angeblich ist in Amerika schon eins aufgetaucht, wo sie 15 war.... ich glaube das sagt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> GIB LINK!!!!!



dann krieg ich nen bann :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, angeblich ist in Amerika schon eins aufgetaucht, wo sie 15 war.... ich glaube das sagt alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



diese disney heinis sind eh alles knaller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> BLADE FOR YA!



Rapen is nicht 100% ihr ding >_<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann krieg ich nen bann :/



PM Icq Oder Pm Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> diese disney heinis sind eh alles knaller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jep... genauso wie dieses Bild von der 17 Jährigen Vanessa Hudgens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Neue Werbeidee:
Mc Carnibal, where the corpse is something worth!
Oder Mc Carnibal, corpse it your way XD.


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Rapen is nicht 100% ihr ding >_<


ne aba mal was anderes =) ich fand es naja.....beim 10mal anhören ok


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> PM Icq Oder Pm Link
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist es dir nicht peinlich, so offen um einen Link für ein Bild jemanden anzuflehen?


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist es dir nicht peinlich, so offen um einen Link für ein Bild jemanden anzuflehen?


so etwas wie peinlich existiert garnet in seinem wortschatz^^


----------



## Tabuno (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann krieg ich nen bann :/


banns sind doch was schönes^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> PM Icq Oder Pm Link
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich finds grad nicht ehmm.... *hust*


Razyl schrieb:


> Jep... genauso wie dieses Bild von der 17 Jährigen Vanessa Hudgens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is schon ein komischer verein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Neue Werbeidee:
> Mc Carnibal, where the corpse is something worth!
> Oder Mc Carnibal, corpse it your way XD.



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. Oktober 2009)

hallo


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hallo


YOYO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hallo



Hi, wir brauchen noch einen, der bissl Kapital gibt!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist es dir nicht peinlich, so offen um einen Link für ein Bild jemanden anzuflehen?




habs schon Gefunden und es isttttttt Fake D:


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hallo



hey xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ne aba mal was anderes =) ich fand es naja.....beim 10mal anhören ok



Das ende Is scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hi, wir brauchen noch einen, der bissl Kapital gibt!


für was?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> für was?



Für eine einzigartige Geschäftsidee!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> habs schon Gefunden und es isttttttt Fake D:



welches meinst du den? gibt da ja unendlich viele <.< genau wie bei emma watson 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meinste das wo die aufm stuhl sitzt?


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Das ende Is scheisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo,wobei dass bild ist goldisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> welches meinst du den? gibt da ja unendlich viele <.< genau wie bei emma watson
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



habe 10 Gefunden is nur Ein Girli was aussieht wie hannah >_>


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> welches meinst du den? gibt da ja unendlich viele <.< genau wie bei emma watson
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Von einem Jungstar zum anderen... oO


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_So wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es was neues von Mc Canibal ??^^_


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> habe 10 Gefunden is nur Ein Girli was aussieht wie hannah >_>


Miley/Hannah sind eh am besten in staffel 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jo,wobei dass bild ist goldisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da hast du recht


----------



## Kronas (18. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _So wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was is das denn? oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> habe 10 Gefunden is nur Ein Girli was aussieht wie hannah >_>



tja...vllt is sie es ja...wer weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rexo schrieb:


> _So wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kronas will uns finanziell unterstützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _So wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kronas wirds finanzieren!
Origanal electric chaired Beef with Bloodsauce from the Sinner!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Miley/Hannah sind eh am besten in staffel 3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da es eh Miley ist JA ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kronas wirds finanzieren!
> Origanal electric chaired Beef with Bloodsauce from the Sinner!



hrhrhrhr


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Oder New York Suicide XD.


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Da es eh Miley ist JA ^^


hannah sieht da einfach besser aus...nemmer diese glatten haare endlich gelockt und reifer natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

auch ne gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das wird n knaller...wir sollten nur aufpassen wo wir wie läden eröffnen  in deutschland z.b würden wa kleine problemchen mitm gesetz kriegn :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Oder mein Favorit: Bloody Mary XD.


----------



## Kronas (18. Oktober 2009)

was wollt ihr alle von mir oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hannah sieht da einfach besser aus...nemmer diese glatten haare endlich gelockt und reifer natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop Hrrrr ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hannah sieht da einfach besser aus...nemmer diese glatten haare endlich gelockt und reifer natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich habe das gefühl du spielst auf t*tten an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oder mein Favorit: Bloody Mary XD.



war das nich ein drink? O_o


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_Ne Fast Food kette mit dem namen Cannibal King ^^_


----------



## Kronas (18. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ne Fast Food kette mit dem namen Cannibal King ^^_


ich will nicht wissen wo das fleisch her kommt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> auch ne gute idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stehts irgendwo, dass man tote Leute nicht ausnehmen und dann im Mc Donalds style verkaufen darf?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich will nicht wissen wo das fleisch her kommt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deswegen könnten wa in deutschland paar problemchen kriegn :/


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Jop Hrrrr ^^


omg u  use twitter extra wegen miley anbgelegt wa? XD


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hannah sieht da einfach besser aus...nemmer diese glatten haare endlich gelockt und reifer natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sieht in beiden Versionen blöde aus =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Stehts irgendwo, dass man tote Leute nicht ausnehmen und dann im Mc Donalds style verkaufen darf?!



mhh kann ma wer nachguckn ob da was in dem sinne im gesetzbuch drin steht?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> omg u  use twitter extra wegen miley anbgelegt wa? XD



Eigentlich ja aber es macht spaß zu twittern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> deswegen könnten wa in deutschland paar problemchen kriegn :/



Schade. Hätte in Deutschland gerne Weißwürste gemacht XD.


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sieht in beiden Versionen blöde aus =)


dassistdeinemeinung




BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja aber es macht spaß zu twittern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schade. Hätte in Deutschland gerne Weißwürste gemacht XD.



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Kronas (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schade. Hätte in Deutschland gerne Weißwürste gemacht XD.


ihr müsst sie nichtmal zurechtschneiden


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dassistdeinemeinung


Ja ist es. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie schnell miley in der untersten Etage (aka Alkoholrausch etc.) landet... Britney hat es ja vorgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ihr müsst sie nichtmal zurechtschneiden



hatten wir auch nich vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Mc Carnibal Happy Meal. 100% Clownsfleisch XD.


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_xD 


omg wir sind iwie krank xD _


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Nu is mir langweilig ich glaube ich esse gleich was ^^


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja ist es. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie schnell miley in der untersten Etage (aka Alkoholrausch etc.) landet... Britney hat es ja vorgemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


i hope so not-.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mc Carnibal Happy Meal. 100% Clownsfleisch XD.



mit spielzeug?


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _xD
> 
> 
> omg wir sind iwie krank xD _



ein bisschen xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mit spielzeug?


1 von 250 Knochen jetzt in jedem Happy Meal XD.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> i hope so not-.-


Ich denke schon...
sie hat ja schon für genug Skandale gesorgt =)


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mit spielzeug?



_
Mit na Ketten säge oder nem abgrtrennten Kopf als SPielzeug xD _


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich denke schon...
> sie hat ja schon für genug Skandale gesorgt =)


Sie hatt immernoch ihren vater....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 1 von 250 Knochen jetzt in jedem Happy Meal XD.



ich will den fingerknochen :<


Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Mit na Ketten säge oder nem abgrtrennten Kopf als SPielzeug xD _



juhu xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

der Buffed Channel ist zu Lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Sie hatt immernoch ihren vater....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ähem, das sorgt für einen Skandal. Ihre Schwestern sind ziemlich sauer auf Miley, weil sie andauernd mit den Vater weg ist... der will nun für seine Familie dasein... tja, Miley, auch du fällst auf die unterste Etage =)


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> der Buffed Channel ist zu Lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hä wo wo?

@ razyl oho du informierst dich aber ganz schön darüber wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Man seid ihr Pervers :x


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Und es muss auf jeden Fall nen Autopsy Drive geben XD.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

DerLachmann ist im channel :O


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> @ razyl oho du informierst dich aber ganz schön darüber wa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Man bekommt es mit, wenn man auf games-news.de ist und dort auch Kinonews what ever kommen und Miley gehört ja nun mal in das Geschäft dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> DerLachmann ist im channel :O


wie kumm ich da druff Oo?


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und es muss auf jeden Fall nen Autopsy Drive geben XD.



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> DerLachmann ist im channel :O



yey


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wie kumm ich da druff Oo?



Über die Buffäd Page 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und es muss auf jeden Fall nen Autopsy Drive geben XD.


autopsy im sinne was gerichtsmediziner bei ermordeten machen oder Auto-Psy(cho) drive bei dem man die autofahrer ihr leben zerstört? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Über die Buffäd Page
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja wo du dorf depp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Ihgitt, #buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_Und am Drive in schläter einen von 4 Moglichen Psychopathen xD _


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> autopsy im sinne was gerichtsmediziner bei ermordeten machen oder Auto-Psy(cho) drive bei dem man die autofahrer ihr leben zerstört?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



beides gut xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ja wo du dorf depp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://my.buffed.de/portal/irc/


*HUST*


----------



## Crackmack (18. Oktober 2009)

razyl soll auch ma wieder #buffed,de kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> razyl soll auch ma wieder #buffed,de kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum sollte ich?


----------



## Kronas (18. Oktober 2009)

hier stand garnichts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. Oktober 2009)

wir vermüssen dööch


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

so bin mal off nachti bis moin oda so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> wir vermüssen dööch


"wir"?
Bezweifle ich


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> so bin mal off nachti bis moin oda so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du woltest ins IRc Kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> so bin mal off nachti bis moin oda so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nacht


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_Weis einer wie ich in den IRC mit Chatzilla komme ??_


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> du woltest ins IRc Kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wollte bis ich auf die uhr schaute^^ muss morgen um halb 7 in der schule sein nachsitzen bzw Vorsitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weis einer wie ich in den IRC mit Chatzilla komme ??_



Ins Quaknet Und dan /join #buffed.de


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wollte bis ich auf die uhr schaute^^ muss morgen um halb 7 in der schule sein nachsitzen bzw Vorsitzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NLOL?


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> NLOL?


ich sag nur bewirf deinen lehre NIE mit nem wasserbalong selbst wens ausversehn war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> NLOL?


Zu hoch für Blade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich sag nur bewirf deinen lehre NIE mit nem wasserbalong selbst wens ausversehn war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Einen Drauf Setzt *lehrerin weinend aus dem Klassenzimmer Gebracht*


----------



## Kronas (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich sag nur bewirf deinen lehre NIE mit nem wasserbalong selbst wens ausversehn war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mein mappendingen hat son lustiges gummiband, damit hab ich mal ein radiergummi ins gesicht eines praktikanten geschossen



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Einen Drauf Setzt *lehrerin weinend aus dem Klassenzimmer Gebracht*


lehrerin? das haben wir mit nem kerl geschafft


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Einen Drauf Setzt *lehrerin weinend aus dem Klassenzimmer Gebracht*


machen wir alle paar tage ^^ ich ja eig net da ich ja gute noten brauch aber ab und zu flame ich die auch


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_NEIN !!! ausversehen zuruck ge switcht komme nich mehr in IRC rein -.-_


----------



## Kronas (18. Oktober 2009)

rexo013 is aba drin


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _NEIN !!! ausversehen zuruck ge switcht komme nich mehr in IRC rein -.-_



haha xD Kommst doch wieder rein =<


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2009)

SO nu aber CU!!!! bis morgen


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2009)

back alive from tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_need Rexo udn nich Rexo013_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> SO nu aber CU!!!! bis morgen



Nacht =)


----------



## Kronas (18. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _need Rexo udn nich Rexo013_


umbenennen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> umbenennen?



Glaube er weiß nicht wie das geht der arme ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> back alive from tw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tw?


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_Gerade rausgefunden ^^_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gerade rausgefunden ^^_



herzlichen Glückwunsch OMG Der nachtschwärmer stirbt aus D=


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

So, ich geh dann mal. Morgen beginnt mein Praktikum beim Metzger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> herzlichen Glückwunsch OMG Der nachtschwärmer stirbt aus D=



wir haben ihn kaputt gemacht :<


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tw?


The Witcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das spiel überrascht mich es ist echt.... aussergewöhnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja ich hab schon ne Erdbeere geopfert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> The Witcher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gut gut xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Kommt Leute, lasst ins die views auf ne Mille machen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kommt Leute, lasst ins die views auf Mille machen!.



Scheiße Junge red deutsch!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Langweilig


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Oktober 2009)

Naja jetzt aber ma im ernst. Bin weg.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja jetzt aber ma im ernst. Bin weg.



Judenacht ^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Scheiße Junge red deutsch!


Das kann man auch netter ausdrücken...


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das kann man auch netter ausdrücken...



"Fäkalie Junge red deutsch!"?


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Oktober 2009)

nacht leute ich hab mir grad pink panther 2 reingezogen is echt nice der film


ich geh jetzt schlafen bis morgen um 7:15 hier in diesem forum :>


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nacht leute ich hab mir grad pink panther 2 reingezogen is echt nice der film
> 
> 
> ich geh jetzt schlafen bis morgen um 7:15 hier in diesem forum :>


Du schaust dir auch echt jeden abend einen Film an oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nacht LoD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Oktober 2009)

So Gleich schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheLostProphet (19. Oktober 2009)

N´abend zum zweiten!

Nix mehr los hier?


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Nix mehr los hier?


Anscheinend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheLostProphet (19. Oktober 2009)

Naja...dann läuft es wohl auf uns zwei hinaus....

*böser Blick*
*trockener Grasballen fliegt durch den Nachtschwärmer*

Wie gehts?


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Naja...dann läuft es wohl auf uns zwei hinaus....
> 
> *böser Blick*
> *trockener Grasballen fliegt durch den Nachtschwärmer*
> ...


Ganz gut... und dir?


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

*lachmann erscheint in einer explosion*
mwhahahah ich bin noch da wuhuhuuh


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *lachmann erscheint in einer explosion*
> mwhahahah ich bin noch da wuhuhuuh


Oh Noez!


----------



## Nawato (19. Oktober 2009)

Abend, alle miteinander


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Abend, alle miteinander


Abend bzw. moin Nawato


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nabend nawato


----------



## Nawato (19. Oktober 2009)

Lachmann wie heist n das Album von Amon Amarth in dem Death in Fire ist?


----------



## TheLostProphet (19. Oktober 2009)

Mir gehts super, danke!^^

Hallo Lachmann!

Nawato! In Flames we trust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (19. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Lachmann wie heist n das Album von Amon Amarth in dem Death in Fire ist?



Versus the world


----------



## Nawato (19. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Versus the world


Danköööööö werd ich mir dann  bald mal zulegen.


----------



## Nawato (19. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Mir gehts super, danke!^^
> 
> Hallo Lachmann!
> 
> ...


In Flames we trust \m/  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Lachmann wie heist n das Album von Amon Amarth in dem Death in Fire ist?



versus the world
muß ich mir ma runterladen
und fate of norns oder so

oh wurd ja schon gesagt :x


----------



## Nawato (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> versus the world
> *muß ich mir ma runterladen*
> und fate of norns oder so


 NANANANANANANANANANANANAN sowas macht man nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> NANANANANANANANANANANANAN sowas macht man nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> versus the world
> muß ich mir ma runterladen
> und fate of norns oder so
> 
> oh wurd ja schon gesagt :x



Zuuuuhuuu langsam ... *pfeif*


----------



## Nawato (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also von meiner Lieblingsband würd ich sie alle schon in der Hand haben wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Zuuuuhuuu langsam ... *pfeif*



mist :<



Nawato schrieb:


> Also von meiner Lieblingsband würd ich sie alle schon in der Hand haben wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pc ....
hand....
egal hauptsache haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mist :<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja ich will ja das die Bandmitglieder sich auch weiterhin goldene Pools kaufen können (Southpark sehen, falls des nicht kennst) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Naja ich will ja das die Bandmitglieder sich auch weiterhin goldene Pools kaufen können (Southpark sehen, falls des nicht kennst)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pff die ham schon genug xD


----------



## Nawato (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pff die ham schon genug xD


PHA ^^ man kann NIE genug haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Tabuno (19. Oktober 2009)

technobase <3


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Hoecker sie sind raus :/_


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> PHA ^^ man kann NIE genug haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11



!!!1111drölf


Tabuno schrieb:


> technobase <3



i don´t think so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> i don´t think so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

ich bin dann ma weg 
nacht


----------



## Nawato (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin dann ma weg
> nacht


nach freakiger freak  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Oktober 2009)

jo der geht gut ab razyl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


n8 lachmann


----------



## Nawato (19. Oktober 2009)

Hör das Lied nun 2 Stunden am Stück und ich kann irgendwie nicht aufhören :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hör das Lied nun 2 Stunden am Stück und ich kann irgendwie nicht aufhören :/



das lied is auch ein epic win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


amon amarth is allgemein n epic win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so jetzt bin ich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das lied is auch ein epic win
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bye Untoter Zombie Vikinger


----------



## Tabuno (19. Oktober 2009)

lachmann is bei mir immer noch on >.<
edit: bin auch mal schlafen


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



editÄM first xD
_


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

moin

verdammter rexo >_<


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

Moin 

*kasten bier reinschieb*
*couch reinschieb*
*bier nehm und auf die couch setz*

so ich mch mir jetzt was zu essen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> *kasten bier reinschieb*
> *couch reinschieb*
> ...



aaaaaaawwwww


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_DIe 1999 Godzilla version find ich ist ne beleidigung :/_


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _DIe 1999 Godzilla version find ich ist ne beleidigung :/_



1998 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach so schlimm is der doch gar nicht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

Der Mc Carnibal lässt sich nur durch qualitativ hochwertige Leichenwagen beliefern!


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

ich muss sagen wenn ich sowas seh find ich halloween oder so wieder gut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

Gott sie Dank wierd Zilla in Final Wars gekillt ^^

MC Carnibal xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich muss sagen wenn ich sowas seh find ich halloween oder so wieder gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wann war halloween nochmal?  *sabber*


----------



## TheLostProphet (19. Oktober 2009)

Guteeeeeen Abend!

Was geeeht?
Wieder ein Tag weniger bis Schulbeginn -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Guteeeeeen Abend!
> 
> Was geeeht?
> Wieder ein Tag weniger bis Schulbeginn -.-



Wieder ein Tag weniger bis Ferien!


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

wieder ein tag weniger bis betriebsurlaub


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Meno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss noch 2 wochen auf Mein Brütal Legend warten -.-

sie hatten es im laden abe rnut mit Französicher Ton spur need englische Ton spur_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

Wir brauchen noch ne Bedienung bei MC Carnibal. Dini, Lust auf einen Job, der dich bis ins Innere beschaftigen wird?


----------



## TheLostProphet (19. Oktober 2009)

Ach mist xD

Ferien sind doch scheiße - wenn man sie hat, hat man nur angst davor, dass sie vorbei sind xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wieder ein tag weniger bis betriebsurlaub



wieder ein tag weniger bis talk like a pirate day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rexo schrieb:


> _Meno
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mein beileid =/


----------



## Dini (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi Schwärmer^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

*gähn*
Abend


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Wie wahr die verteilung nochmal ??_


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

NABBBÖÖÖÖND!


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *gähn*
> Abend



moin


hi dini


----------



## TheLostProphet (19. Oktober 2009)

N'abend Dini

N'abend Razyl


Brütal Legend? Genau so geschrieben? Klingt bescheuert xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> N'abend Dini
> 
> N'abend Razyl
> 
> ...



brütal legend is das geilste spiel der welt


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_


TheLostProphet schrieb:



			Brütal Legend? Genau so geschrieben? Klingt bescheuert xD
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Ketzerei verbrennt ihn!!_


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> N'abend Dini
> 
> N'abend Razyl
> 
> ...


Geniales Game, nur besitze ich keine PS3 o. Xbox 360 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wie wahr die verteilung nochmal ??_



Du beschaffst Ware, Lachmann bereitet sie zu und ich bin für den Rest zuständig (Ware zurechtsschneiden, Finanzen usw.)
Und Kronas finanzierts!


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD
die sind so süß die kätzchen :3


----------



## Tabuno (19. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Ach mist xD
> 
> Ferien sind doch scheiße - wenn man sie hat, hat man nur angst davor, dass sie vorbei sind xD


wie recht du hast^^
und übrigens union verliert auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheLostProphet (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ja nie gesagt, dass das Spiel schlecht ist =o
Nur, dass der Titel merkwürdig ist. 

Ist das dieses Jack Black Game?


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_jop_


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nie gesagt, dass das Spiel schlecht ist =o
> Nur, dass der Titel merkwürdig ist.
> 
> Ist das dieses Jack Black Game?


JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAA


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nie gesagt, dass das Spiel schlecht ist =o
> Nur, dass der Titel merkwürdig ist.
> 
> Ist das dieses Jack Black Game?


Ja, und wieso erwähnt jeder Jack Black? -.-
Der wichtigste Mann hinter dem Spiel ist TIM SCHÄFER!


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

quatsch lemmy !!!!


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Der beste Game Track 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick mich Brütal Legend Track

Ozzy in Brütal Legend^^_


----------



## TheLostProphet (19. Oktober 2009)

Aber im Spiel gehts um Jack Black.
Uund der ist auf dem Cover.

Also warum sollte ich das mit Tim Schäfer assoziieren?^^
Hab mich ja nie wirklich mit dem Spiel beschäftigt =p


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Aber im Spiel gehts um Jack Black.
> Uund der ist auf dem Cover.
> 
> Also warum sollte ich das mit Tim Schäfer assoziieren?^^
> Hab mich ja nie wirklich mit dem Spiel beschäftigt =p


Ich sags mal so...
Jack Black ist unwichtig, Tim Schäfer ist wichtig =)


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

ich bin gerade auf 4chan und ich muss sagen es macht mir angst!


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so...
> Jack Black ist unwichtig, Tim Schäfer ist wichtig =)



_
ne Eddie Riggs  is wichtig xD ohne dne is es nur n lerer Bildschirm ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so...
> Jack Black ist unwichtig, Tim Schäfer ist wichtig =)



blasphemie!!!
jack black is toll :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich bin gerade auf 4chan und ich muss sagen es macht mir angst!



irgendwann merkst du die schlimmen sachen nichtmehr und lächelst nurnoch wie eine leere hülle .... =/


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> blasphemie!!!
> jack black is toll :<


Ohne Tim Schäfer kein Brütal Legend, ohne Brütal Legend kein Spiel mit Jack Black 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> irgendwann merkst du die schlimmen sachen nichtmehr und lächelst nurnoch wie eine leere hülle .... =/


*grins*


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ohne Tim Schäfer kein Brütal Legend, ohne Brütal Legend kein Spiel mit Jack Black
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



....
damnd....


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_o.O gerade das hier gefunden xD 
Jack Black Turns on a_ X-Box 360


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

HIHO grüßle aus ulduar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

omg ich glaub ich bin grad geil geworden Oo


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so...
> Jack Black ist unwichtig, Tim Schäfer ist wichtig =)


gott verdammt, warum bist du denn wieder hier?
und nein ich hab keine lust den thread danach zu durchforsten^^
[fies]willste werbung machen oder was?[/fies] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja wb auf jeden fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> omg ich glaub ich bin grad geil geworden Oo




_Wie wo was o.O_


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> omg ich glaub ich bin grad geil geworden Oo



kann auf 4chan schomal passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> omg ich glaub ich bin grad geil geworden Oo


Ähem, ist ok LoD... ist ok



riesentrolli schrieb:


> gott verdammt, warum bist du denn wieder hier?
> und nein ich hab keine lust den thread danach zu durchforsten^^
> [fies]willste werbung machen oder was?[/fies]
> 
> ...


Tja, hättest du den Blogeintrag gelesen auf meinen älteren Blog wüsstest du es... und nein, ich bin nicht nur hier um Werbung zu machen.
Und danke.
Btw, den Blogeintrag wirst du aber nemmer finden


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

nabend


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


huhu ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

verdammt wie kommt man nur auf so kranken shit wie fury pornos


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> verdammt wie kommt man nur auf so kranken shit wie fury pornos




_Gute Frage :/_


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

*in fötushaltung geh*

so schlimme sachen gesehn


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Oktober 2009)

OMFG... Need Brütal Legend, warum hab ich vorher nichts davon gehört?


----------



## Crackmack (19. Oktober 2009)

hai


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> verdammt wie kommt man nur auf so kranken shit wie fury pornos


So wie DU?!?


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> verdammt wie kommt man nur auf so kranken shit wie fury pornos



nur sehr verwirrte und /b/enachteiligte menschen


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> OMFG... Need Brütal Legend, warum hab ich vorher nichts davon gehört?


Hm, wenn man sich nicht informiert, hört man auch nicht viel darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> OMFG... Need Brütal Legend, warum hab ich vorher nichts davon gehört?


Keine Ahnung. Jeder muss dieses Game kennen.
Leider keine XBox 360. -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *in fötushaltung geh*
> 
> so schlimme sachen gesehn



irgendwann wirst du es nichtmehr spüren....


Selor schrieb:


> OMFG... Need Brütal Legend, warum hab ich vorher nichts davon gehört?



HOL ES DIR!!!111


Crackmack schrieb:


> hai



wo?


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Hohrt auf uber Brütal Legend zu reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

will auch muss aber 2 wochen warten habs bestellt_


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

alki wo bist du?


----------



## TheLostProphet (19. Oktober 2009)

Haha in Berliner Fußball glaub ich an nix mehr^^

Hertha holt sich bald den 10-Niederlagen-in-Folge Rekord und Union steigt auf - und Deutschland lacht sicht tot xD


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Haha in Berliner Fußball glaub ich an nix mehr^^
> 
> Hertha holt sich bald den 10-Niederlagen-in-Folge Rekord und Union steigt auf - und Deutschland lacht sicht tot xD


Ist wirklich wer groß überrascht, dass die Hertha so herunterfällt? Hertha ist maximal nur noch drittklassig.. vielleicht auch besser so


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich Geld hätte würd ich's sofort bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> alki wo bist du?



Ich? Hier
Hab ne neue Essensidee: Mc R.I.P.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn ich Geld hätte würd ich's sofort bestellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign
und ich bäruchte ne xbox bzw play station =/


----------



## TheLostProphet (19. Oktober 2009)

Dass sie nicht mehr oben dabei sind - okay, damit war zu rechnen.

Aber acht Niederlagen in Folge? Naja...

Naja, Köln hat gewonnen, Rest ist ja egal xD


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich? Hier
> Hab ne neue Essensidee: Mc R.I.P.


hier extra für dich

muhahaha nur n scherz

http://4walled.org/src/1250817152189.jpg


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Dass sie nicht mehr oben dabei sind - okay, damit war zu rechnen.
> 
> Aber acht Niederlagen in Folge? Naja...
> 
> Naja, Köln hat gewonnen, Rest ist ja egal xD


Ach Köln... die steigen auch noch ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. Oktober 2009)

Achja morgen fängt die LoL (League of Legends) Open Beta an und ihr wollt doch sicher mal mit mir zusammen spielen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achja morgen fängt die LoL (League of Legends) Open Beta an und ihr wollt doch sicher mal mit mir zusammen spielen oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wollte ich heute schon, aber ich sag mal so wie es ist...
FU** OFF GOA!


----------



## Skatero (19. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wollte ich heute schon, aber ich sag mal so wie es ist...
> FU** OFF GOA!


GOA kann doch nichts dafür wenn du einen US Account erstellst oder doch...
Naja morgen wird es hoffentlich klappen. Ausser GOA schafft es wieder mal nicht.^^


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

Hmm mir ist langweilig......ulduar fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  najo was macht ihr so?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

*Sich mit Blutender Nase, aufgeplatzter lippe und total kaputt zum Pc schlepp*


----------



## Skatero (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Sich mit Blutender Nase, aufgeplatzter lippe und total kaputt zum Pc schlepp*


Wer hat das getan?


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Sich mit Blutender Nase, aufgeplatzter lippe und total kaputt zum Pc schlepp*



wieder von frauen verprügelt wurden weil du gespannt hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Sich mit Blutender Nase, aufgeplatzter lippe und total kaputt zum Pc schlepp*


HAHA!!!! ^_^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJvPR99O7h0...player_embedded
einfach genial XD!


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wer hat das getan?


Beim Judounterricht schlecht hingeflogen, als der Typ mit dem Blauen Gurt mich geworfen hat.
Ellbogen ins eigene gesicht >.<


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> GOA kann doch nichts dafür wenn du einen US Account erstellst oder doch...
> Naja morgen wird es hoffentlich klappen. Ausser GOA schafft es wieder mal nicht.^^


Ich bin nur den Link von buffed.de gefolgt und der hat zur amerikanischen Website damals geführt. Was kann ich dafür, dass GOA ne Extra-Wurst macht... und dazu auch noch extra Beta-Zugänge...


----------



## Skatero (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Beim Judounterricht schlecht hingeflogen, als der Typ mit dem Blauen Gurt mich geworfen hat.
> Ellbogen ins eigene gesicht >.<


Judo... Das waren noch Zeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Beim Judounterricht schlecht hingeflogen, als der Typ mit dem Blauen Gurt mich geworfen hat.
> Ellbogen ins eigene gesicht >.<


GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Beim Judounterricht schlecht hingeflogen, als der Typ mit dem Blauen Gurt mich geworfen hat.
> Ellbogen ins eigene gesicht >.<




judo lutscht...
eier


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wieder von frauen verprügelt wurden weil du gespannt hast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie witzig -_-
Zumindestens im moment interessier ich mich gar nicht fuer Weiblich wesen und mein umfeld im ganzen.


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_xD n Geiler Horror Fursuit xD 

So was will ich fur Hallowen xD 
http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/godwv27o/1255980836700.jpg

_


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wie witzig -_-
> Zumindestens im moment interessier ich mich gar nicht fuer Weiblich wesen und mein umfeld im ganzen.


Da verpasst du einiges  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wie witzig -_-
> Zumindestens im moment interessier ich mich gar nicht fuer Weiblich wesen und mein umfeld im ganzen.



wieso?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> judo lutscht...
> eier



Ja. Judo ist scheiße. Man darf sich nur verteidigen und net selber angreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Also musste erst auf die Fresse kriegen, biste dich wehren darfst.
P.S Hab den Gelb Weißen Gürtel in Judo!


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> judo lutscht...
> eier


Warum?
Ich will keine Leute schlagen, um sie angriffsunfaehig zu machen. 
Ich will mich verteidigen koennen, ohne leute (absichtlich ^-^) zu verletzen.
Ich will nicht tatenlos zusehen, wenn etwas passiert.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _xD n Geiler Horror Fursuit xD
> 
> So was will ich fur Hallowen xD
> http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/godwv27o/1255980836700.jpg
> ...



Apropos Killerhase... wir müssen auch was vegetarisches anbieten!


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja. Judo ist scheiße. Man darf sich nur verteidigen und net selber angreifen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




war auch ma im judo club.... war nach 2 monaten wieder draußen....das lutscht eier


----------



## Skatero (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Warum?
> Ich will keine Leute schlagen, um sie angriffsunfaehig zu machen.
> Ich will mich verteidigen koennen, ohne leute (absichtlich ^-^) zu verletzen.
> Ich will nicht tatenlos zusehen, wenn etwas passiert.


Ich habe den gelben Gurt das reicht für das ganze Leben...


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Judo heisst nicht umsonst "Der Sanfte Weg"


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

> Anforderungen:
> 
> -> Du bist mindestens 15 Jahre alt?
> -> Du weisst was Rechtschreibung ist?
> ...


=O 
Das perfekte für mich... ähem afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wieso?




spaß beiseite, vll hat er ja einfach keine zeit/kraft dazu *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem, ist ok LoD... ist ok
> 
> 
> Tja, hättest du den Blogeintrag gelesen auf meinen älteren Blog wüsstest du es... und nein, ich bin nicht nur hier um Werbung zu machen.
> ...


google cache ftw um zumindest "Auf Wiedersehen… oder tschüss für immer" zu lesen. aber den kenn ich ja schon. nur die comments täten mich ja interessieren, aber die wurden wohl nich gecached.
aber überraschen tut mich deine rückkehr ja nich, fügt sich ziemlich gut in den rest ein.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Warum?
> Ich will keine Leute schlagen, um sie angriffsunfaehig zu machen.
> Ich will mich verteidigen koennen, ohne leute (absichtlich ^-^) zu verletzen.
> Ich will nicht tatenlos zusehen, wenn etwas passiert.



dafür brauch ich kein judo *hust*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> war auch ma im judo club.... war nach 2 monaten wieder draußen....das lutscht eier



Ich fands langweilig... Ich kennen och einen Move: Käsekadame!


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> war auch ma im judo club.... war nach 2 monaten wieder draußen....das lutscht eier


Noch viel lernen er muss...zu schnell aufgeben er tut.


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Weis einer ob  Guitar Hero 5 gut is ?_


----------



## Crackmack (19. Oktober 2009)

Skatero weisst du ob "Rolle der Auferstehung" iner Schweiz funkt?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Judo heisst nicht umsonst "Der Sanfte Weg"


XD. Mir fallen mindestens 198 schmutzige Witze darüber ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Judo heisst nicht umsonst "Der dumme Weg"



/fixed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüne schrieb:


> spaß beiseite, vll hat er ja einfach keine zeit/kraft dazu *g*



a scheiße ih musst grad voll lachen und das mit meinem miesen husten.... blöde brille =/


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> XD. Mir fallen mindestens 198 schmutzige Witze darüber ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So wenige?


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Noch viel lernen er muss...zu schnell aufgeben er tut.


Wie kannst du nur nicht auf dass weibliche geschlecht stehn oO nen homo oder was oO *die tür ausm nachtschwärmer zeig* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so same wie im dk forum damals mann ist dass putzig XD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> So wenige?



MINDESTENS.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

hach nach so nem beschissenen Scheiss Drecksverfickten Tag ist das hier auf max Lautstaerke genau das richtige-.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Noch viel lernen er muss...zu schnell aufgeben er tut.




2 monate lang judo rolle machen im kreis rennen mit bällen was machen und wenn ich glück hatte vllt mal nen wurf/griff üben -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> XD. Mir fallen mindestens 198 schmutzige Witze darüber ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bitte per PM!


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> google cache ftw um zumindest "Auf Wiedersehen… oder tschüss für immer" zu lesen. aber den kenn ich ja schon. nur die comments täten mich ja interessieren, aber die wurden wohl nich gecached.
> aber überraschen tut mich deine rückkehr ja nich, fügt sich ziemlich gut in den rest ein.


Wieso?


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Wie kannst du nur nicht auf dass weibliche geschlecht stehn oO nen homo oder was oO *die tür ausm nachtschwärmer zeig*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich habe damit gemeit, das es nicht das Ziel meines Lebens ist, oder ich ueberhaupt noch zeit hab an sonen Schwachsinn zu denken.


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso ist die banane krumm?!?


/fixed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war nur spass dragon....
kommt noch..kommt noch die zeit tuen


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> /fixed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wegen tarzan und so ...


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 2 monate lang judo rolle machen im kreis rennen mit bällen was machen und wenn ich glück hatte vllt mal nen wurf/griff üben -.-


Wie alt warst damals?
Ich uebe bei uns NUR Wurf+Geworfen werden + Wuergetechniken+Haltetechniken.
Nur die ganz kleinen muessen Fallen lernen^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wie alt warst damals?
> Ich uebe bei uns NUR Wurf+Geworfen werden + Wuergetechniken+Haltetechniken.
> Nur die ganz kleinen muessen Fallen lernen^^



Wetten, du würdest mich nicht in 1 Würgegriff zum aufgeben zwingen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wie alt warst damals?
> Ich uebe bei uns NUR Wurf+Geworfen werden + Wuergetechniken+Haltetechniken.
> Nur die ganz kleinen muessen Fallen lernen^^



mhh...mhh... 9-10 ca.....
ich brauch kein judo,ich geh ins fitnesstsudio und geh pumpen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Nur die ganz kleinen muessen Fallen lernen^^


dann hättest du das mal besser gelernt :/


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wie alt warst damals?
> Ich uebe bei uns NUR Wurf+Geworfen werden + Wuergetechniken+Haltetechniken.
> Nur die ganz kleinen muessen Fallen lernen^^


jaja immer nur die kleinen schlagen wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps ich sags nochma war nur spass dragon....
kommt noch..kommt noch die zeit tuen

weil man dass edith ja oft überliest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh...mhh... 9-10 ca.....
> ich brauch kein judo,ich geh ins fitnesstsudio und geh pumpen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo. Was bringt einem Judo, wenn man von ner leichten Sommerbrise weggeweht wird?


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wetten, du würdest mich nicht in 1 Würgegriff zum aufgeben zwingen?


Aufgeben^^? Du verlierst nach 10 Sekunden das bewusstsein ne?
Aber lass ma das Thema. Buff`dler stehen wohl auf schnelle, leichte und anstrengungslosen Erfolge^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jo. Was bringt einem Judo, wenn man von ner leichten Sommerbrise weggeweht wird?



jap.... naja man könnte ja vor der brise wegjudorollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jo. Was bringt einem Judo, wenn man von ner leichten Sommerbrise weggeweht wird?


/sign

kickboxen ist da scho etwas besser^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap.... naja man könnte ja vor der brise wegjudorollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und dann dabei so auf die fresse fliegen wie dragon?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Aufgeben^^? Du verlierst nach 10 Sekunden das bewusstsein ne?
> Aber lass ma das Thema. Buff`dler stehen wohl auf schnelle, leichte und anstrengungslosen Erfolge^^



Sicher *rächel*. Aber ich kenn einige in meinem Alter, die würden keine 5 sek durchhalten^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Aufgeben^^? Du verlierst nach 10 Sekunden das bewusstsein ne?
> Aber lass ma das Thema. Buff`dler stehen wohl auf schnelle, leichte und anstrengungslosen Erfolge^^



so ziemlich ja..


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dann hättest du das mal besser gelernt :/


Das was mir passiert ist zaehlt zu "geworfen werden" und geht um einiges schneller als fallen xD


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

hättest dus mal mehr geübt!


----------



## Lekraan (19. Oktober 2009)

nabend ihr luschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xDD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap.... naja man könnte ja vor der brise wegjudorollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, die könnens ja nur auf diesen Matten machen. Auf dem harten Beton können sies ja net.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> kickboxen ist da scho etwas besser^^



kickboxen is schon geil


LordofDemons schrieb:


> und dann dabei so auf die fresse fliegen wie dragon?



is halt der preis dafür dass man toll judorollen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

>.< ich geh seit Semesterbeginn erst^^?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

tja !


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> nabend ihr luschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


happy birthday!!!! pardyyyy


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> nabend ihr luschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



happy birthday to you
happy virthday to you
HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIEBER LEKRAAN 
happy birthday to you



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

*Platz* Heut is der schlimmste tag seit Jahren. Sogar im Nachtschwaermer bleibt die scheiss Laune ):< 
Bis Morgen, ich glaub da hilft nur das ganze zu ueberschlafen.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> happy birthday to you
> happy virthday to you
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIEBER LEKRAAN
> happy birthday to you
> ...


fahr zur hööhhöööllle lieber lekraan 

happy birthday to you!


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Platz* Heut is der schlimmste tag seit Jahren. Sogar im Nachtschwaermer bleibt die scheiss Laune ):<
> Bis Morgen, ich glaub da hilft nur das ganze zu ueberschlafen.




nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

kkthxbye dragon1


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Platz* Heut is der schlimmste tag seit Jahren. Sogar im Nachtschwaermer bleibt die scheiss Laune ):<
> Bis Morgen, ich glaub da hilft nur das ganze zu ueberschlafen.



Du musst ja echt fertig sein :<. Kriegen wir deine Leiche, wenn du dich selber umbringst?


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Platz* Heut is der schlimmste tag seit Jahren. Sogar im Nachtschwaermer bleibt die scheiss Laune ):<
> Bis Morgen, ich glaub da hilft nur das ganze zu ueberschlafen.


ne morgen ist schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Oktober 2009)

Das einzige was man braucht sind Lange haare, ne fette Axt aufn Rücken und den Bösen blick... gut vielleicht nochmal laut und gefährlich grunzen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> fahr zur hööhhöööllle lieber lekraan
> 
> happy birthday to you!



na sei doch nett =/
er hat doch geburtstag lülülüülü


----------



## Lekraan (19. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> happy birthday!!!! pardyyyy


Hallooo^^ Jaa parteeeyy.....wuhu xDD haha hoohoohoo



DER schrieb:


> happy birthday to you
> happy virthday to you
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIEBER LEKRAAN
> happy birthday to you
> ...


dankääää


----------



## Skatero (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> fahr zur hööhhöööllle lieber lekraan
> 
> happy birthday to you!


Naja wenn er schon zur Hölle fahrt, soll er aber nicht so schnell wieder geboren werden. Nein Scherz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das einzige was man braucht sind Lange haare, ne fette Axt aufn Rücken und den Bösen blick... gut vielleicht nochmal laut und gefährlich grunzen...



selor hats erfasst!!!


----------



## Lekraan (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> fahr zur hööhhöööllle lieber lekraan
> 
> happy birthday to you!



Nur weil ich keine RL Freunde hab .. -.-


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du musst ja echt fertig sein :<. Kriegen wir deine Leiche, wenn du dich selber umbringst?


Bissudeppad?
Ich hab sie an eine Nekromanten-selbsthilfegruppe vererbt.
Vergiss es.
Und ich hab vor zu leben. Morgen kann ich mich wieder am Leid *Anderer Leute* aufpeppen.


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> na sei doch nett =/
> er hat doch geburtstag lülülüülü


bei LoD is dass doch ``liebevoll´´ gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Oktober 2009)

VULKAN ist lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (19. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> VULKAN ist lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Toootal..ich langweile mich hier schon die ganze zeit


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das einzige was man braucht sind Lange haare, ne fette Axt aufn Rücken und den Bösen blick... gut vielleicht nochmal laut und gefährlich grunzen...


perfekt ich erfülle alle kriterien


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Bissudeppad?
> Ich hab sie an eine Nekromanten-selbsthilfegruppe vererbt.
> Vergiss es.
> Und ich hab vor zu leben. Morgen kann ich mich wieder am Leid *Anderer Leute* aufpeppen.



Wenn du es dir anders überlegst...


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Bissudeppad?
> Ich hab sie an eine Nekromanten-selbsthilfegruppe vererbt.
> Vergiss es.
> Und ich hab vor zu leben. Morgen kann ich mich wieder am Leid *Anderer Leute* aufpeppen.



hach...das leid von anderen.... da werd ich immwer so glücklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> VULKAN ist lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Musst du hier einfach so reinplatzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

edou hasts erfasst!


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Kennt ihr das wenn ihr total aufgeladen seid, Aggro-Musik hoert um euch abzuregen und bei jedem Schlag total zittert >.<?


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Bissudeppad?
> Ich hab sie an eine Nekromanten-selbsthilfegruppe vererbt.
> Vergiss es.
> Und ich hab vor zu leben. Morgen kann ich mich wieder am Leid *Anderer Leute* aufpeppen.



Blutiger Anfänger du bist...

Du musst ihnen erst leid zufügen und dich DANN daran ergötzen... ts... geh erstmal in den kindergarten verdammt!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hach...das leid von anderen.... da werd ich immwer so glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBYZiAjEs5w
^^. Passt grade.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das wenn ihr total aufgeladen seid, Aggro-Musik hoert um euch abzuregen und bei jedem Schlag total zittert >.<?


ja!


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hach...das leid von anderen.... da werd ich immwer so glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich auch^^ aber nur wenn ich es verursache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vulkan ist KACKÄÄÄ


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hach...das leid von anderen.... da werd ich immwer so glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum so ERNST?!!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> perfekt ich erfülle alle kriterien



kannste mir deine axt ma leihen? >_< meine ist gestern kaputt gegangen als ich n paar hopper zerschnitten hab....


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso?


kb meine charakterisierung von dir jetz hier aufwendig zu versprachlichen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Toootal..ich langweile mich hier schon die ganze zeit



Der is doch echt Geil gemacht *hust* ^^


----------



## Lekraan (19. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> vulkan ist KACKÄÄÄ



absolutes /Sign mein libaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Wie se alle auf cooler Metaler machen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kannste mir deine axt ma leihen? >_< meine ist gestern kaputt gegangen als ich n paar hopper zerschnitten hab....


*meine 2te rüber reich* so dass war meine letzte hab gestern auch hopper gegankt


----------



## Skatero (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kannste mir deine axt ma leihen? >_< meine ist gestern kaputt gegangen als ich n paar hopper zerschnitten hab....


Wo hast du die denn gekauft?
Meine zerschneidet schon seit 5 Jahren Hopper und hat noch keinen Kratzer.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Warum so ERNST?!!!!!



weeeeeeeeeeil ich es kann?
/coolface


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kannste mir deine axt ma leihen? >_< meine ist gestern kaputt gegangen als ich n paar hopper zerschnitten hab....



Du hast doch die Leiche noch oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Warum so ERNST?!!!!!


meiner auf jeden fall :/


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich z3erschneide Hopper immer nur verbal. Und meine Zunge ist spitz wie vor einem Jahr^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wo hast du die denn gekauft?
> Meine zerschneidet schon seit 5 Jahren Hopper und hat noch keinen Kratzer.


WOOOOORD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich z3erschneide Hopper immer nur verbal. Und meine Zunge ist spitz wie vor einem Jahr^^



Mir fallen weitere 198 schmutzige Witze ein :>.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wie se alle coole Metaler sind ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/fixed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Skatero schrieb:


> Wo hast du die denn gekauft?
> Meine zerschneidet schon seit 5 Jahren Hopper und hat noch keinen Kratzer.



aufm trödelmarkt =/ hab zurzeit nich soooooooo viel geld


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du hast doch die Leiche noch oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hatte....hunger :-$


----------



## Lekraan (19. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *meine 2te rüber reich* so dass war meine letzte hab gestern auch hopper gegankt






Skatero schrieb:


> Wo hast du die denn gekauft?
> Meine zerschneidet schon seit 5 Jahren Hopper und hat noch keinen Kratzer.



Ihr Freaks!! Ihr seit bestimmt Metaler?? :OO hohoho 
und bestimmt auch noch so lange haare.. xD


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wo hast du die denn gekauft?
> Meine zerschneidet schon seit 5 Jahren Hopper und hat noch keinen Kratzer.


WOOOOORD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

Nochmal das Video, mit dem Leid anderer Leute und so:


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

also meine die gestern kapput gegangen ist war von aldi (benutz ich auch nur bei billig hopper)und meine gute hab ich lachi geschenkt...trage sie mit stolz etliche sind an ihr gestorben^^


----------



## Skatero (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hatte....hunger :-$


Irgendwie bin ich gerade auch hungrig, aber dann muss ich ja aufstehen. -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ihr Freaks!! Ihr seit bestimmt Metaler?? :OO hohoho
> und bestimmt auch noch so lange haare.. xD



jap schon seit 3 jahren &#9829; die werden niemals abgeschnitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> und bestimmt auch noch so lange haare.. xD


right




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jemand ne ahnung wer das ist?


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seid heut so langweilig >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich gerade auch hungrig, aber dann muss ich ja aufstehen. -.-



Lachmann, Heimservice auf die Liste setzen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich gerade auch hungrig, aber dann muss ich ja aufstehen. -.-



ich teile deine sorgen =/


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich könnte jetzt ein Foto von meiner Wand machen wo die 2 Schwerter und Dolche hängen... aber... das gibt sicher nur wieder Ärger... ^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kb meine charakterisierung von dir jetz hier aufwendig zu versprachlichen.


><


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sabber......sabber deigh ich hab ne freundin


----------



## Lekraan (19. Oktober 2009)

Was habt ihr gegen Hopper? Ihr seid doch nur "unkuhl" .... ich bin eh son Hopper, bei dem die Hosen unten auf den Schienbeinen hängen .. xD
Schlimmm wie sowas aussieht .. ABER ich hör im Hip Hop eigentlich nur K.I.Z...sonst so Rise Against.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> right
> 
> 
> 
> jemand ne ahnung wer das ist?



*sabber* holy shit... *sabber*


dragon1 schrieb:


> Ihr seid heut so langweilig >
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sry =/


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann, Heimservice auf die Liste setzen!



wir liefern erst ab 10 €


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

jetzt mal ohne shice wer ist das?


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt ein Foto von meiner Wand machen wo die 2 Schwerter und Dolche hängen... aber... das gibt sicher nur wieder Ärger... ^^



zeig!!11


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was habt ihr gegen Hopper? Ihr seid doch nur "unkuhl" .... ich bin eh son Hopper, bei dem die Hosen unten auf den Schienbeinen hängen .. xD
> Schlimmm wie sowas aussieht .. ABER ich hör im Hip Hop eigentlich nur K.I.Z...sonst so Rise Against..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht gegen alle hopper nur gegen die die meinen die währen kuhl und haben keine eier in der hose ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was habt ihr gegen Hopper? Ihr seid doch nur "unkuhl" .... ich bin eh son Hopper, bei dem die Hosen unten auf den Schienbeinen hängen .. xD
> Schlimmm wie sowas aussieht .. ABER ich hör im Hip Hop eigentlich nur K.I.Z...sonst so Rise Against..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DIE sind am besten... das sieht SO geil aus, wenn die versuchen zu rennen xD


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Hab n neues menu fur unser Restaurant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mc Politiker 

mit 100% frischem Politiker aus frai Luft haltung 
^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jetzt mal ohne shice wer ist das?



würd mich auch interessieren *hust*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> würd mich auch interessieren *hust*



Fragt Blade, der weiß so was!


----------



## Skatero (19. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was habt ihr gegen Hopper?


Wie gesagt Äxte.


----------



## Lekraan (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap schon seit 3 jahren &#9829; die werden niemals abgeschnitten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei uns auf der Schule gibts so nen Metaler, der wäscht sich so gut wie nie die Haare....mein voller Ernst...dem seine Haare sind sowas von verfettet... -.- uaah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> DIE sind am besten... das sieht SO geil aus, wenn die versuchen zu rennen xD



das hat auf dem schulhof wenns im winter gefroren hat schon zu lustigen bildern geführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab n neues menu fur unser Restaurant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wir brauchen auch mal was vegetarisches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> DIE sind am besten... das sieht SO geil aus, wenn die versuchen zu rennen xD


da ist mal einer bei mir an der bushaltestelle dem bus hinterhergelaufen übers eine hose gestolpert unv oll auf die fresse geflogen und dann hat er den bus als huXXXXhn und foXXe beschimpft xDD
ich lag so am boden!


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> würd mich auch interessieren *hust*


*umschau ob freundin in der nähe*hust*ich auch*hust*


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wir brauchen auch mal was vegetarisches
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_AUS Vegetariern oder so grun zeugs ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie gesagt Äxte.



und mjölnir :<


Lekraan schrieb:


> Bei uns auf der Schule gibts so nen Metaler, der wäscht sich so gut wie nie die Haare....mein voller Ernst...dem seine Haare sind sowas von verfettet... -.- uaah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



problem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne ich pass schon auf das meine haare nicht zu fettig sind,sonst könnt ich ja gar nicht mehr headbangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> da ist mal einer bei mir an der bushaltestelle dem bus hinterhergelaufen übers eine hose gestolpert unv oll auf die fresse geflogen und dann hat er den bus als huXXXXhn und foXXe beschimpft xDD
> ich lag so am boden!



Ich habs unzensiert gelesen. Meine Kindheit ist vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Oktober 2009)

Film Ände Hm ob ich nun farmen Gehe :O


----------



## Lekraan (19. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> DIE sind am besten... das sieht SO geil aus, wenn die versuchen zu rennen xD



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA......du hast mich gerade an so einen erinnert....

*LACHFLASH* .... als in der Stadt war...da war so einer.. und der hatte seine Hose ziemlich weit unten..dann is er losgerannt und dann is dem Trottel halt die Hose noch weiter runtergerutscht und man hat dem seine Goldenen Dinger gesehen ... xDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _AUS Vegetariern oder so grun zeugs ^^_




aus vegetarieren ^-^


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich habs unzensiert gelesen. Meine Kindheit ist vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



=/


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _AUS Vegetariern oder so grun zeugs ^^_


darf ich auch in dem geschäft arbeiten? ich kann die rechtsabteilung übernehmen *leichen im keller oO wir doch nicht* bulle geht rein* DÖNG Tot* und vor gericht bin ih nen top anwalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Oktober 2009)

lalalalangweilig ^^


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> lalalalangweilig ^^


zzzieh dir miley rein mach ich auch wenn mir langweilig ist...(wenn ich net grade bei freundin oder sie da ist natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> lalalalangweilig ^^



gogogogo cry emokid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_


DER schrieb:



			aus vegetarieren ^-^
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Mac Uma Vege mitt 100% Uma Thurman ^^und als Beilage Pommes frittes a_us George Bush xdD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> darf ich auch in dem geschäft arbeiten? ich kann die rechtsabteilung übernehmen *leichen im keller oO wir doch nicht* bulle geht rein* DÖNG Tot* und vor gericht bin ih nen top anwalt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wir hätten imemr genug Zutaten. Genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> darf ich auch in dem geschäft arbeiten? ich kann die rechtsabteilung übernehmen *leichen im keller oO wir doch nicht* bulle geht rein* DÖNG Tot* und vor gericht bin ih nen top anwalt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch. Ich übernehme das Bier ok?


----------



## Lekraan (19. Oktober 2009)

*drunked*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> zzzieh dir miley rein mach ich auch wenn mir langweilig ist...(wenn ich net grade bei freundin oder sie da ist natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Heute schon Genug reingezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BTW ich habe nen Roccat Background =(


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich auch. Ich übernehme das Bier ok?



Ok. Du wirst pro Bierleiche bezahlt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich auch. Ich übernehme das Bier ok?



gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wir hätten ja fast das bier vergessen


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Und ich ?? Pro Leichen sack oder wie xD _


----------



## Skatero (19. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok. Du wirst pro Bierleiche bezahlt!


Nein nein. Ich überwache das Bier.


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und wir hätten imemr genug Zutaten. Genial!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WUHU erstes opfer ähhäää kunde


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Und ich ?? Pro Leichen sack oder wie xD _



jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein nein. Ich überwache das Bier.



und musst natürlih auch immer alle 30 sek überprüfen ob das bier noch schmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Geht Gammel Fleisch auch ?_


----------



## Skatero (19. Oktober 2009)

Achja noch ein Tipp: Sollte mal das Fleisch knapp werden, vergiftet euer Essen und ihr habt noch mehr Fleisch.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Oktober 2009)

Gammel fleisch IHHHHH


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Geht Gammel Fleisch auch ?_



neeeeee
hygiene wird bei uns ganz GROß geschrieben


----------



## Skatero (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und musst natürlih auch immer alle 30 sek überprüfen ob das bier noch schmeckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja so ähnlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> neeeeee
> hygiene wird bei uns ganz GROß geschrieben




_ok dan fahlt das altersheim aus xD gibt imme rnoch Oktoberfest^^ und Wacken ^^_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Oktober 2009)

Little Lillyan is Watching you


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> neeeeee
> hygiene wird bei uns ganz GROß geschrieben



Leiche müssen spätestens 48 Stunden nach dem Tod verbraucht werden. Also Rexo, buddel deine Uroma wieder ein. Für die kriegste kein Geld!


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Buffed das Canibalen Chat Board ^^_


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> neeeeee
> hygiene wird bei uns ganz GROß geschrieben


Jau ich trag immer handschuhe - uns kann keiner was nachweißen^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _ok dan fahlt das altersheim aus xD gibt imme rnoch Oktoberfest^^ und Wacken ^^_



nenene
unsere "snacks" kommen aus hip-hop festivals und dem musikanten stadel 
wir liefern nur nach wacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nenene
> unsere "snacks" kommen aus hip-hop festivals und dem musikanten stadel
> wir liefern nur nach wacken
> 
> ...



Wo sit eig Kronas? Der muss das ganze ja finanzieren!


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nenene
> unsere "snacks" kommen aus hip-hop festivals und dem musikanten stadel
> wir liefern nur nach wacken
> 
> ...



_Dan eben ab nach amerika 

**Gas Bombe vorbereitet und 50cent tickets bereit legt**_


----------



## Lekraan (19. Oktober 2009)

Also Leute...heute ist mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich muss sagen, ich bin zu doof mir von Youtube.com Lieder herunterzuladen...

kann mir das vllt einer machen und mir dann das lied per msn schicken?? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiInBOVHpO8...;feature=fvste1


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wo sit eig Kronas? Der muss das ganze ja finanzieren!


*hust* also 2mio startkapital wurde scho überwiesen*auch manager un so*


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wo sit eig Kronas? Der muss das ganze ja finanzieren!



echtma


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

Wir müssen die mit nem Netz fangen und dann mit nem Elektroschock töten und ihnen dann den Kopf abhacken. So macht mans jedenfalls bei Puten.


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Opps

**schaufelweg legt und Kronas Korpus wge schiebt**_


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Little Lillyan is Watching you



Wo du grad da bist:




xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Oktober 2009)

I am The manager :O


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Opps
> 
> **schaufelweg legt und Kronas Korpus wge schiebt**_


*in den tiefkühl keller legt und bankkarte und alles entnehm*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Also Leute...heute ist mein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da gibts so ein Programm, wo man grad den Link einfügen muss und der des dann ganz easy downloaded 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

leute ich bin weg!!! ich geh zu nem kumpel
noch viel spaß und haut rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wo du grad da bist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loloololololoolllllllllloooooooooolllllllll

@blade ich bin der anwalt und geldmanager und so


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Bis Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *in den tiefkühl keller legt und bankkarte und alles entnehm*



*In Portionsgerechte Stücke klein mach*


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Da gibts so ein Programm, wo man grad den Link einfügen muss und der des dann ganz easy downloaded
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hier dein geschenk http://www.chip.de/downloads/Free-YouTube-...r_26495270.html


----------



## Lekraan (19. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Da gibts so ein Programm, wo man grad den Link einfügen muss und der des dann ganz easy downloaded
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kannst mir des erklären? Welches Programm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> leute ich bin weg!!! ich geh zu nem kumpel
> noch viel spaß und haut rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tschüss


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

Das von Edou isses. Also ich habs ohne Probeleme gerafft.


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Kannst mir des erklären? Welches Programm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mein post^^ also ober dir dass ist dass programm

/edith: Ich bin auch weg schleppt mir nicht zu viele leichen an sosnt muss ich morgen viele morde vertuschen....2 ok dürfte reichen für morgen


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Kannst mir des erklären? Welches Programm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Ashampoo Clipfinder HD und Real Player Basic_


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

Apropos Miley Cyrus... die hat ja wahnsinnige Videos auf ihren Youtube-Kanal... und mal wieder einen Skandal ausgelöscht... zumindest zum Anfang des Jahres
Ich sags ja: Disney-Stars...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> loloololololoolllllllllloooooooooolllllllll
> 
> @blade ich bin der anwalt und geldmanager und so



* Drückt seine P90 An EDOU`s rücken und sagt ACH BIST DU ?*


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> * Drückt seine P90 An EDOU`s rücken und sagt ACH BIST DU ?*


_

''Hamich grins und neues gericht auf Karte schreibt**

Mc Edou ^^_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh dann au mal. Bis so um 3 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lekraan (19. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> mein post^^ also ober dir dass ist dass programm
> 
> /edith: Ich bin auch weg schleppt mir nicht zu viele leichen an sosnt muss ich morgen viele morde vertuschen....2 ok dürfte reichen für morgen



Ciao hau rein du Metaler, !!


----------



## Lekraan (19. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich geh dann au mal. Bis so um 3 oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja gehen jetzt alle? 

Ihr Flaschen!

Nicht gehen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab keine RL Freunde und so ... xD


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_xD _


----------



## Lekraan (19. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _xD _



<3

Edith: OH ROFL, wasn Cheater!!!!1!1!!!elfzig


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ein ordentlicher Heiratsantrag!


----------



## Maladin (19. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _xD _



Da hatte wer zuviel Zeit - sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Namd ihr.


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> * Drückt seine P90 An EDOU`s rücken und sagt ACH BIST DU ?*


da sieht man mal wieder wie unfähig in der preisführung-.- 2000euro für dass ding ausgegebn wo es nur 200 wert ist-.- zudem ist es aus plastik

Ps du bestimmst die preise öffnungszeiten und so ich nur finanzen und dass anwaltstechnische 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Da hatte wer zuviel Zeit - sehr geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_

jop bei fast uber 10min Lauf zeit 


p.s NEIN nicht Sterben Godzilla!!_


----------



## Lekraan (19. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _xD _



sooo, ich hab mir das video jetzt ganz angeschaut..und ich glaub, dass dasn Fake oder so is xDD
dre wäre mindestnes 3407563986 mal gestorben xDD


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> sooo, ich hab mir das video jetzt ganz angeschaut..und ich glaub, dass dasn Fake oder so is xDD
> dre wäre mindestnes 3407563986 mal gestorben xDD




_Blitz merker -.-_


----------



## Lekraan (19. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Blitz merker -.-_



Entschuldigung :>


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

Yeah, wieder volle 14 MB/s \o/


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Entschuldigung :>



_Das musste ja klar sein bei der Musik und der Lange das das ein Fan vidoe ist

editin auch weg

p.s Big Maladin is watching you ^^

MFG Rexo _


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das musste ja klar sein bei der Musik und der Lange das das ein Fan vidoe ist
> 
> editin auch weg
> 
> ...


Klingt nach einer neuen Fernsehsendung -.-


----------



## Maladin (19. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klingt nach einer neuen Fernsehsendung -.-



Seid ihr bereit in den Container zu gehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Seid ihr bereit in den Container zu gehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Willst ne ehrliche antwort die deine gefühle verletzt oder eine lüge?^^


----------



## Lekraan (19. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Seid ihr bereit in den Container zu gehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WUHUU Chef is da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie wars bei deiner Freundin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Seid ihr bereit in den Container zu gehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhem, nein.


----------



## Maladin (19. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> WUHUU Chef is da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke .. noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dauert noch etwas. Ich bin erst Ende der Woche bei ihr.


----------



## Lekraan (19. Oktober 2009)

so, ich hau jetzt auch ab...Hund gassi und dann ab in Haia .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut nacht @ all


----------



## Edou (19. Oktober 2009)

nacht @ all ich geh nu auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt bin ich wieder alleine hier QQ


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

nö


----------



## TheLostProphet (19. Oktober 2009)

Noch nicht ganz - irgendwie hab ich den ganzen Abend den Nachtschwärmer-Tab offen, aber verlier ihn aus den Augen xD


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nö


Oh, ein LoD!


----------



## TheLostProphet (19. Oktober 2009)

Razyl, möchtest du einen Pokeball einsetzen?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh, ein LoD!


isch bin imm0r hier!


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

außer an tagen die mit g enden und mittwochs da bin ich saufen *hick*


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> isch bin imm0r hier!


Auch, wenn du im Kino bist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Lostprophet:
nööö, der LoD ist nicht stubenrein


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> nööö, der LoD ist nicht stubenrein


jap bin ich !


----------



## TheLostProphet (19. Oktober 2009)

Wie er mit seinem letzten Post eindrucksvoll bewiesen hat *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Wie er mit seinem letzten Post eindrucksvoll bewiesen hat *g*


Oo wooooooooot????


----------



## TheLostProphet (19. Oktober 2009)

Was verstehstn daran nicht?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

mein gott mach dich locker --.--


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

Maladin ist auch net stubenrein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Pokemons von heute sind nicht mehr das wahre


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch, wenn du im Kino bist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klar laptop!


----------



## TheLostProphet (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin doch locker xD

Ich wollts dir ja erklären, aber weiß ja nicht mal was xD  Auch egal


@Razyl - die Pokemon-Games von früher waren auch besser als die heute xD
Passt einfach ins Bild, dass die Viehcher ned mehr stubenrein sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

als ich noch kind war gabs nur 151 pokemon!

und nicht OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> klar laptop!


Ahja oO
LoD Cheatet im Leben!


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja oO
> LoD Cheatet im Leben!


Trickbetrüger, mieses schwein kommt in jede disco rein....
baggert alle frauen an jede 2te lässt ihn *HUST*


----------



## Dini (19. Oktober 2009)

lalalaaaa


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

EPIC!


----------



## TheLostProphet (19. Oktober 2009)

Dini ist Postcounter-Pusherin =o

@Razyl - LEGENDARY! xD


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Dini ist Postcounter-Pusherin =o
> 
> @Razyl - LEGENDARY! xD


Was erwartest du auch von Dini? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> EPIC!


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

eben die ist auch nur buffed süchtig so wie wir :O


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kanne nich schlafen xD 



_


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

HILARIOUS!


----------



## Dini (19. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was erwartest du auch von Dini?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


heee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war sehr fleißig heut.
Mir fiel nur nicht nichts besseres ein und das mimimi, ich werd gerad krank und ich hab keinen bock mehr wollt ich euch ersparen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> heee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


OHHH

*Dini medizin rüberschieb*


----------



## TheLostProphet (19. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was erwartest du auch von Dini?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Ahnung - lustige Close-Sätze im drölfzigtausendsten Rammstien-Thread? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Failed to post a funnier video xD


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> heee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ohhhh, armes Dini. 
Dann nehm ich es zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (19. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung - lustige Close-Sätze im drölfzigtausendsten Rammstien-Thread?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die hab ich schon bei anderen Threads rausgehaun, bei dem fiel mir nichts lustiges ein^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

Rick Kavanian FTW!


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

so ich geh jetzt penn0rn mein chef will morgen das ich fit bin ... glaub ich zumindest


----------



## Dini (19. Oktober 2009)

nachti LoD^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rick Kavanian FTW!


OMG sein Pogramm "Kosmopilot" war so affentittengeil :O!!!!


----------



## TheLostProphet (19. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Die hab ich schon bei anderen Threads rausgehaun, bei dem fiel mir nichts lustiges ein^^



Na gut, es sei dir verziehen xD
Muss auch nerven, immer wieder das selbe closen zu müssen =p

Hört jemand Blumentopf?


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> OMG sein Pogramm "Kosmopilot" war so affentittengeil :O!!!!


Das war episch! Aber sowas von xD

\o/


----------



## TheLostProphet (19. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das war episch! Aber sowas von xD
> \o/




Die Lache ist so geil xD Dafür verdient er nen Preis


----------



## Dini (19. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Na gut, es sei dir verziehen xD
> Muss auch nerven, immer wieder das selbe closen zu müssen =p
> 
> Hört jemand Blumentopf?


So bewusst kenne ich nur


Man ist das lang her^^


----------



## Skatero (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh mal schlafen. Muss ja fit sein für die Schule.

Gute Nacht


----------



## TheLostProphet (19. Oktober 2009)

^.^

Mein Onkel hat mir alle Blumentopf Alben gegeben und jetzt überleg ich mit welchem ich anfangen soll^^

Nacht Skatero


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Habs zwar shcon ma gepostet aber nochmal xD 



_


----------



## Dini (19. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> ^.^
> 
> Mein Onkel hat mir alle Blumentopf Alben gegeben und jetzt überleg ich mit welchem ich anfangen soll^^
> 
> Nacht Skatero


Na am Besten chronologisch^^


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Sterben die schwarme rgerade aus ^^_


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Sterben die schwarme rgerade aus ^^_


Ich sterbe eher vor lachen =)


----------



## TheLostProphet (20. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Na am Besten chronologisch^^



Jaa, hab jetzt mit Großes Kino angefangen - das älteste das ich hab^^


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sterbe eher vor lachen =)




_Otto geguckt ?? xD 

Hab n Autogram von dem als er vor parr jahren auf Tour wahr _


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Otto geguckt ?? xD
> 
> Hab n Autogram von dem als er vor parr jahren auf Tour wahr _


Nö, zum fünften Mal Kosmopilot von Rick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheLostProphet (20. Oktober 2009)

Soo, bin dann mal pennen bzw. weiter Blumentopf hören bis ich einpenne ^.^

Nachti @ all


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Verschwitzt is auch Geil von Ralf Schmitz oder von Cindy aus Marzahn mit Schizophren – Ich wollte ’ne Prinzessin sein_


----------



## Dini (20. Oktober 2009)

So ich klink mich auch mal so langsam aus.
Nacht...Schwärmer^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin dafür, dass Dini auch mal ein Live-Programm macht =)


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Schlaf gut Dini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jop das wahr bestimmt nice ^^

edit: kanne es sein das die Moderatoren einen scaner haben der sie zum Thread bringt wen man ihren namen sagt??_


----------



## Dini (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass Dini auch mal ein Live-Programm macht =)


Mooooom, w00t?


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Mooooom, w00t?


Ja. Du machst auch ein Comedy-Live-Programm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (20. Oktober 2009)

Oh ja, vor ner Kamera Gamerforen und deren User auf die Schippe nehmen, ist klar^^


----------



## Maladin (20. Oktober 2009)

Dinis Live Performance ist suuuuper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Oh ja, vor ner Kamera Gamerforen und deren User auf die Schippe nehmen, ist klar^^


Ja klar. Morgen abend Live 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Maladin schrieb:


> Dinis Live Performance ist suuuuper
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Woher weißt denn du das?


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Dinis Live Performance ist suuuuper
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso muss ich jetzt an CamS** denken? <.<


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Das heisst Kama***** und wohl kaum xD_


----------



## Maladin (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne Dini jetzt schon gut 2 Jahre - da gabs schon ein Treffen und sie hat mich überzeugt mit einer superunterhaltsamen Liveperformance in den Disziplinen Unterhaltung und Witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich kenne Dini jetzt schon gut 2 Jahre - da gabs schon ein Treffen und sie hat mich überzeugt mit einer superunterhaltsamen Liveperformance in den Disziplinen Unterhaltung und Witz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann kann sie das ja jetzt wiederholen \o/


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Das wahr bestimmt epic ^^ hatte das auch gerne gesehen hatte soar dafur bezahlt ^^_


----------



## Dini (20. Oktober 2009)

*hochroten Kopf bekommt*
Oh weija :-X


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *hochroten Kopf bekommt*
> Oh weija :-X


Tja, Dini in der Klemme =o


----------



## Maladin (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das wahr bestimmt epic ^^ hatte das auch gerne gesehen hatte soar dafur bezahlt ^^_



Seriously priceless :>


----------



## Dini (20. Oktober 2009)

ui, Päpstin Johanna Verfilmung von Sönke Worthmann, coole Besetzung... ab Donnerstag im Kino =)


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> ui, Päpstin Johanna Verfilmung von Sönke Worthmann, coole Besetzung... ab Donnerstag im Kino =)



_
He Dini nicht vom Thema ablenken ^^_


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> ui, Päpstin Johanna Verfilmung von Sönke Worthmann, coole Besetzung... ab Donnerstag im Kino =)


Du willst doch nur vom thema ablenken!


----------



## Dini (20. Oktober 2009)

Och man... :-/


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Och man... :-/


Armes Dini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_So hat Dini gerade bestimmt geguckt xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Ouzo-Müsli oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Oktober 2009)

DINI VOR DIE KAMERA!


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, Dini in der Klemme =o



Und wieso muss ich hier unweigerlich an einen schlechten Pornofilm-Namen denken? xD


----------



## Dini (20. Oktober 2009)

Ja, das glaub ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem sieht der Film gut aus^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Und wieso muss ich hier unweigerlich an einen schlechten Pornofilm-Namen denken? xD


Weil du pervers bist?



Dini schrieb:


> Ja, das glaub ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Macht schon die Kameras bereit*


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Mir is Langweilig-.-_


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil du pervers bist?
> 
> 
> *Macht schon die Kameras bereit*



DAS sagst Du und haust dann das raus ... ? o_O


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> DAS sagst Du und haust dann das raus ... ? o_O


Zusammenhang knüpfen... schau auf Selors Beitrag...


----------



## Dini (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Macht schon die Kameras bereit*


Das hab ich doch auf das Bild bezogen^^
und nein, ich mach mich nicht für euch zum Äffchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich sowas mal machen würde, dann nur seriös und nicht iwelchen Dummfug :>


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Das hab ich doch auf das Bild bezogen^^
> und nein, ich mach mich nicht für euch zum Äffchen
> 
> 
> ...


Comedian ist kein Dummfug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Glaub jetzt bin ich aber echt weg xD 

viel spass Dini beim nein sagen ^^

_


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zusammenhang knüpfen... schau auf Selors Beitrag...



Muss ich ja ne Seite zurück ... näh.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2009)

fuck, ich kann nicht mehr xD


----------



## Lillyan (20. Oktober 2009)

Was hör ich da? Buffed-Show mit Dini?^^


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

XDD

omg


----------



## Dini (20. Oktober 2009)

Oh noez, Lilly ist da und die kennt meine Stimme iiiieks


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Was hör ich da? Buffed-Show mit Dini?^^


Echt? Cool! Da hat die Show sicherlich gleich nochmal 1000 Views mehr \o/



Dini schrieb:


> Oh noez, Lilly ist da und die kennt meine Stimme iiiieks


Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Oktober 2009)

Also, Dinis Stimme im Buffed-Cast wär schon hammer... dann könnt man das sogar gegen Bezahlung machen :>


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Also, Dinis Stimme im Buffed-Cast wär schon hammer... dann könnt man das sogar gegen Bezahlung machen :>


Dann würden aber schlagartig die Hörerzahlen abnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Oktober 2009)

Glaub ich nicht :>


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht :>


Ich schon, denn ein Großteile würde nicht zahlen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Oktober 2009)

Für die Stimme schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Für die Stimme schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sie wissen ja nicht wie sie klingt, ergo zahlen sie net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, auch egal. Ich leg mich schlafen ==> nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## Dini (20. Oktober 2009)

Nachti Razyl^^
Ich bin ausm Schneider *murmel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Oktober 2009)

Hörprobe... jetzt sei net so unkreativ!


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Lachmann(ia) :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Lachmann(ia) :O



gern .....
:-$


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

STIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNG


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

MÄÄÄTÖÖÖÖL!!! *grunz, gröhl*


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

MEEEEEEETAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL
*headbang*
hat wer n bier?


----------



## Dini (20. Oktober 2009)

Mein youtubevid gabs hier schon mal Lilly =)


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Genialstes Cover ever! (Hat Debaucherys "Weisses Fleisch" abgelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

weisses fleisch war doch von rammstein oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> weisses fleisch war doch von rammstein oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jep.^^


----------



## Ol@f (20. Oktober 2009)

Abönd.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt, da war ja was ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

abend



jo ho ho ho ho


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

*dudel*


----------



## Dini (20. Oktober 2009)

so nu aber wirklich heija^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

so hier noch mehr musik für ne gute stimmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2009)

aaaahja^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Oktober 2009)

soho ich sage mal gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

wo hast du den das her?


nacht blade


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Ja mir ist langweilig. xD

Ich quatsch nur mit zwei Weibern und hör Metallica ... ich brauch männliche Gespräche. :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

dann las uns reden mein freund


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Sag was an. ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

öhh....wie findest du brütal legend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Sag was an. ^^


wenn die biene zu der blume kommt...


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> öhh....wie findest du brütal legend?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab keine Konsole.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hab keine Konsole.^^



O_o ok....
mir fällt nix ein xD
sag du was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (20. Oktober 2009)

Lachi Was ist gehste heute nicht ins Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sag du was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pff, wie ich überlesen werde -.-

leckt mich leute, ich geh ins bett >.>


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (20. Oktober 2009)

Nacht &#9829;


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> Lachi Was ist gehste heute nicht ins Bett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö bin bei murat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sind grad alestorm am hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Grüne schrieb:


> pff, wie ich überlesen werde -.-
> 
> leckt mich leute, ich geh ins bett >.>



das mnit den bienchen und blümchen is doof =/
nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Oktober 2009)

utz utz, 3 tag wach, ferien sind toll


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> utz utz, 3 tag wach, ferien sind toll



nurnoch 1 woche ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Gruppenkuscheln!!!


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö bin bei murat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin bei oli und machen Heut auch durch naja können nix Hören weil Willi pennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



müssen morgen saskia so etwa um 7-8 Uhr aus dem bett klingeln.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

*bloodletting umarm*?


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nurnoch 1 woche ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


man muss sie genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *bloodletting umarm*?



*zurückumarm*


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nurnoch 1 woche ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Taschentuch rüberreich*
Weine doch nicht ...schwach du geworden bist mein Schüler.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> Bin bei oli und machen Heut auch durch naja können nix Hören weil Willi pennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haha xD

saskia würd ich nichma ausm bett klingeln wenn mein leben davon abhängen würde.... brr..... =/


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BÖÖM ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> *zurückumarm*



yay


Mammi´s schrieb:


> *Taschentuch rüberreich*
> Weine doch nicht ...schwach du geworden bist mein Schüler.



naja haben danach ja direkt praktikum von daher isses ja nicht soooo schlimm xD


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (20. Oktober 2009)

Nö nicht mein Leben.
Ihr Leben will ichnur ein bissen schwerer machen.
Hoffentlich schläft die mit unterwäsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Oktober 2009)

sinnfrei :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> BÖÖM ^^[/i]



seit dem 12 gibts nun schon keinen neuen comic mehr =/


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> seit dem 12 gibts nun schon keinen neuen comic mehr =/



Heul doch &#9829;


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> Nö nicht mein Leben.
> Ihr Leben will ichnur ein bissen schwerer machen.
> Hoffentlich schläft die mit unterwäsche
> 
> ...



ich stells mir vor.... und muß kotzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> Heul doch &#9829;



mach ich auch gleich =/


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Nich Weinen Lachman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (20. Oktober 2009)

Die hat mir heute voll in nerv gebissen -.-
Schmerz...
Du hast doch schon alles von chan4chan gesehen da kann dich doch sowas nicht mehr erschüttern.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*aaaaww*


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mach ich auch gleich =/



Kann ich verstehen will auch den Jan wieder haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nich Weinen Lachman
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mammi´s schrieb:


> Die hat mir heute voll in nerv gebissen -.-
> Schmerz...
> Du hast doch schon alles von chan4chan gesehen da kann dich doch sowas nicht mehr erschüttern.



es gibt sachen die erschüttern selbst den härtesten /b/tard :/


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Der Soll aus Tokyo wieder kommen sonst schleif ich dne hier her ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß
hach.....
jetzt gehts mir wiedr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich verTrau dir das du das schafft...Die Macht ist stark in dir.
Ich habs ja auch geschafft...und du weißt nich was ich alles sah oder spürte...*gruselig guck*


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> Ich verTrau dir das du das schafft...Die Macht ist stark in dir.
> Ich habs ja auch geschafft...und du weißt nich was ich alles sah oder spürte...*gruselig guck*



O_o
ich kanns mir vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> O_o
> ich kanns mir vorstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine Seele ist zu tiefst erschüttert.
Ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen...
ICH WEIß ES !!! *DAM DAM DAM*


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß
> hach.....
> jetzt gehts mir wiedr gut
> 
> ...



So einfach? o_O


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> Meine Seele ist zu tiefst erschüttert.
> Ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen...
> ICH WEIß ES !!! *DAM DAM DAM*




dam dam daaaaaaaaaaaaaaam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> So einfach? o_O



Nen Bier würds auch tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> So einfach? o_O



klar so süße kätzchen (in kombination mit metal) wirken wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> klar so süße kätzchen (in kombination mit metal) wirken wunder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klingt logisch.
Akzeptiert.
Weiter machen!


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Klingt logisch.
> Akzeptiert.
> Weiter machen!



Und ich hab nur so nen hässligen jungen neben mir sitzen de3r mich komisch anguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lachi mach was...

Ich will auch nen kätzchen &#9829;


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Klingt logisch.
> Akzeptiert.
> Weiter machen!



xD

bin grad auf /b/ und frag mich ob ch n paar bilder posten sollte....aber das is ja verboten mhh...


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xD
> 
> bin grad auf /b/ und frag mich ob ch n paar bilder posten sollte....aber das is ja verboten mhh...



Oh Gott was hast du mit murat ?? 
Ich will nicht wissen was ihr für bilder gemacht habt...


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

ach ich tu´s einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xD
> 
> bin grad auf /b/ und frag mich ob ch n paar bilder posten sollte....aber das is ja verboten mhh...


_

Hier xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach ich tu´s einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



XDDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> Oh Gott was hast du mit murat ??
> Ich will nicht wissen was ihr für bilder gemacht habt...



wir machen gar nix  
ich such hier grad nur nach lustigen bildern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_WTF_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _WTF_



this fuck



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

MEHR!! XDD


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZOMFGOD!_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (20. Oktober 2009)

MOAAAAH!!
Gib mir mehr.

Will mehr.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



XDDDD EPIC WIN!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

und hier noch ein paar wril es so lustig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Der letzte is schlecht ... oder ich versteh ihn nicht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aaaawwww


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Der letzte is schlecht ... oder ich versteh ihn nicht.



das kommt von dem bild hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Mochtegenr Gangste rmit Popsicle in hand xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Die beiden unteren ... genial. xD


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_O Man :/ 

4chan is manchmal etwas Krank :/

Mannliche Genetalien und Girls die n Blow Job bei nem Hund machen o ott_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

es gibt 4 arten von bildern auf chan4chan
ekelhaften pr0n
guten pr0n
lustige bilder
bilder mit leichen
^.^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _O Man :/
> 
> 4chan is manchmal etwas Krank :/
> 
> Mannliche Genetalien und Girls die n Blow Job bei nem Hund machen o ott_



is da standard .... =/ xD


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is da standard .... =/ xD




_aber Zoophilie also bitte da sis krank_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xD
motivational poster sind auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. Oktober 2009)

Huhu


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _aber Zoophilie also bitte da sis krank_



tja chan4chan halt.... =/


hi soramac


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tja chan4chan halt.... =/
> 
> 
> hi soramac




_a ja Lachman eh ich es wieder vergesse wth is a Fag ??_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _a ja Lachman eh ich es wieder vergesse wth is a Fag ??_



fag? mhh is die abkürzung von faggot und nen faggot isn looser,nachmacher oder schwuchtel


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> fag? mhh is die abkürzung von faggot und nen faggot isn looser,nachmacher oder schwuchtel




_-.-

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _-.-
> 
> _



höh?


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> höh?




_Weil hats ma in nem anderen Thread Furfag zu mir gesagt -.-_


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (20. Oktober 2009)

So hauter rein bin weg.
heija bubu machen &#9829;


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weil hats ma in nem anderen Thread Furfag zu mir gesagt -.-_



das is aber eher nein eigenes wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


furfag is halt ein totaler furry fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nacht männlein


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das is aber eher nein eigenes wort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_

Achso xD

Das passt dan naturlich ^^

n metalhohrender Furfag was neues^^
_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Achso xD
> 
> ...



das gabs wohl auch noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Furry ... für alles gibt es Fetische.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Furry ... für alles gibt es Fetische.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
das bild ist zugeil
und der spruch erinnert mich an regel 34  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> das bild ist zugeil
> und der spruch erinnert mich an regel 34
> 
> ...




_Web comic oder 4chan massig??_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Web comic oder 4chan massig??_



mhh.....
mhh....
4chan mäßig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

so bin weg mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Nooooiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnn.......!!! :O :O :O :O :O :O :O


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Bin auch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt is Blood alleine xD _


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Oktober 2009)

Och, ich hau auch ab ... pah. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Tag.


----------



## Lekraan (20. Oktober 2009)

Soooooo, jetzt bin ich aber pünktlich!! xD

/FIRST

'nAbend!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Tag!


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_NABEND!!_


----------



## Lekraan (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tag!



servuz


Rexo schrieb:


> _NABEND!!_



hello


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Ab ins IRC mit euch. Dort könnt Ihr genauso quatschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2009)

HUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

http://www.couchkartoffelsalat.de/
Hier eine Seite, die Lachmanns einfach gestrickten Humor anspricht!


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.couchkartoffelsalat.de/
> Hier eine Seite, die Lachmanns einfach gestrickten Humor anspricht!



lulz


----------



## Lekraan (20. Oktober 2009)

Schaut ihr auch gerade Simpsons?


----------



## TheLostProphet (20. Oktober 2009)

Guten Aböönd!


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Schaut ihr auch gerade Simpsons?


Nein


----------



## Lekraan (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein



die neuen Folgen...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> die neuen Folgen...



1. Ja weil neu.
2. Nein weil alt.


----------



## TheLostProphet (20. Oktober 2009)

Jaa, ich gucke Simpons^^

Aber die erste Folge heute war besser als die 2.^^


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Schaut ihr auch gerade Simpsons?


nää hab i so ein schrott drinne..naja was solls bin eh am lappi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> die neuen Folgen...


Nein. Die Stimme von marge ist mir zu blöde X)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein. Die Stimme von marge ist mir zu blöde X)



die is echt grausam O_o


----------



## Lekraan (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die is echt *grausam* O_o



du sagst es


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

ne frage kan mir wer sagge welcher shop in köln gut ist in begriff animes und anime serien dvd´s


----------



## Crackmack (20. Oktober 2009)

hai


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> hai


Tut mir leid, das Hai-Aquarium ist nicht hier.


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ne frage kan mir wer sagge welcher shop in köln gut ist in begriff animes und anime serien dvd´s



ka


Crackmack schrieb:


> hai


wo?!?


----------



## Crackmack (20. Oktober 2009)

ich bleibt trozdem hier


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich bleibt trozdem hier


Nein, wenn du quatschen willst musst du ins IRC.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. Oktober 2009)

da bin ich shcon drin


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> da bin ich shcon drin


Ich auch


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> da bin ich shcon drin



und da isses ruhiger als im star wars forum O_o


----------



## Crackmack (20. Oktober 2009)

aber nich im buffed channel


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> aber nich im buffed channel


Sicher?


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Dreck hab die Mappel Folge verpasst^^_


----------



## Crackmack (20. Oktober 2009)

/whois Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> aber nich im buffed channel



doch


----------



## Lekraan (20. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhBoR_tgXCI


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> /whois Razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kann auch anders heißen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Bis später^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. Oktober 2009)

/whois raZilein o.O


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> /whois raZilein o.O


nö


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> /whois raZilein o.O



das bringt glaub ich nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2009)

Yo mein homies hier ist er der unglaublisch freshe LoD yeaahhhh


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

also weiss es keiner mit nem anime schop in köln mit anime serien * und anime filme dvd 
*auf dvd.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2009)

OH NOEZ-.- Dr.House oder Two and a half man -.-

@ lod zu viel coldmirror geklotzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Yo mein homies hier ist er der unglaublisch freshe LoD yeaahhhh


Weniger Drogen


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weniger Drogen


MEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Yo mein homies hier ist er der unglaublisch freshe LoD yeaahhhh



verdammt


----------



## Crackmack (20. Oktober 2009)

/whois verrückter nachtschwärmer spammer ?


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> /whois verrückter nachtschwärmer spammer ?


nö


----------



## Crackmack (20. Oktober 2009)

was dan o.O


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> was dan o.O


Tjo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. Oktober 2009)

pfff


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2009)

wie kann ich den smileys von anderen seiten einfügen?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wie kann ich den smileys von anderen seiten einfügen?^^



copy & paste?


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> copy & paste?


ne funzt net....


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

dann k.p 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Grafikadresse in [.img]adresse[./img]  einfügen?


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2009)

hmm-.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Hello again!


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Grafikadresse in [.img]adresse[./img]  einfügen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wuhu danke dir razyl


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



olololololoololololo xD


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


np


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




löl


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mach klappe zu!^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2009)

Dr. HOuse rockt!


----------



## Kronas (20. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omfg ein penis! lilllyyyyyyyyyyy komm!


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> omfg ein penis! lilllyyyyyyyyyyy komm!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach ne dich mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


friss falschen spoiler! 



Spoiler



....................................


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> friss falschen spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dieser spoiler hat mich ganz schön seelisch fertig gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> friss falschen spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lies /edith 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@crack




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lies /edith
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aaaaaaahhhh ein hai


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aaaaaaahhhh ein hai





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne echt oO


----------



## Crackmack (20. Oktober 2009)

HAI


----------



## Kronas (20. Oktober 2009)

schami heute 4 level gelevelt :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O_o


kronas von 1-5 ist auch nicht schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (20. Oktober 2009)

boah schon 6 stunden ein ticket offen und immer noch keine antwort. ne echte frechheit -.-


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> O_o
> 
> 
> kronas von 1-5 ist auch nicht schwer
> ...


sry bin im smiley wahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> boah schon 6 stunden ein ticket offen und immer noch keine antwort. ne echte frechheit -.-



blizzards support  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> boah schon 6 stunden ein ticket offen und immer noch keine antwort. ne echte frechheit -.-


Nur fair... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> blizzards support
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo werd den gm auch richtig zur sau machen falls er irgendwann mal antwortet. schließlich muss ich auch mal in die heia und dann werd ich bestimmt wieder so nen blöden inhaltslosen brief bekommen. *g*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

und sonst so was geht ab http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4622558/Sponge...Der_Film_Teil_1 für welche die es nicht kenn und nicht abschrecken ab 1:20 gehts es richtig ab


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

edou echt nice der  superheld ^^ den du gepostet hast


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> edou echt nice der  superheld ^^ den du gepostet hast


?!?


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ?!?


Er meint deinen zu-spät-man


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

zu-spätmän ??? den meine ich^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Den hab ich gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

ja sry tut mir leid is jetzt ok ^^


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> zu-spätmän ??? den meine ich^^


dass war alki Oo


----------



## Maladin (20. Oktober 2009)

Tri-Tra-Trullala
Der Maladin ist wieder daaa


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Den hab ich gepostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dich kennt doch keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

ohh noez


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Kennt sich einer mit Guitar Hero 5  aus??



hab n problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

so zock css bis in ner stunde oder so


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Tri-Tra-Trullala
> Der Maladin ist wieder daaa





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Zu Spät Män gefällt mir :>.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

mal gucken ob ich dir helfen kan hab guitarhero  1 und 2 kan ja nicht sein das es ein neuer fehler sein kann


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dich kennt doch keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Oh Noez, Dini ist auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is Langweilig-.-_



Geh auf die Seite, da sind coole Sachen:
http://www.couchkartoffelsalat.de/


Mist, zu spät... 
Dir ist sicher nicht mehr langweilig...


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> mal gucken ob ich dir helfen kan hab guitarhero  1 und 2 kan ja nicht sein das es ein neuer fehler sein kann



_
Gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir heute die GH 5 CD gekauft und nunja wen ich spielen will ist alles auf bass hab jetzt bis zu Muse-Plug in Baby mit Base gespielt will etwas normal Gitare zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weist du wie ich das umstelle?_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dich kennt doch keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch, meine Mudda...


----------



## Dini (20. Oktober 2009)

Jupps Razyl
Huhu Schwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Doch, meine Mudda...


Ob die dich wirklich kennt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Uäh ein Dini *flieht*


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Jupps Razyl
> Huhu Schwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Huhu Dini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Lachmann, haste schon paar Rezepte und so rausgekramt für Mc Carnibal und so?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

hm haste schon ma versucht im der option wo du kurz vorm lied bist da muss du das umstellen wen du es nicht kanst is was mit guitare 
oider versuch ma mit kontroller einzustellen mall sehen ob es so klappt kanst ja schreiben wens net klappt


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

huhu DINI


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hm haste schon ma versucht im der option wo du kurz vorm lied bist da muss du das umstellen wen du es nicht kanst is was mit guitare
> oider versuch ma mit kontroller einzustellen mall sehen ob es so klappt kanst ja schreiben wens net klappt



Schonmal mit Rehsctschreibung versucht?


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hm haste schon ma versucht im der option wo du kurz vorm lied bist da muss du das umstellen wen du es nicht kanst is was mit guitare
> oider versuch ma mit kontroller einzustellen mall sehen ob es so klappt kanst ja schreiben wens net klappt




_k versuche es ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:@Alkopop dan musstets mich aber denk ich auch Flämen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann, haste schon paar Rezepte und so rausgekramt für Mc Carnibal und so?



mhh lass ma nachdenken
vegetarier ohren 
rezept: ohren von vegetarieren 3 minuten knusprig braten und dann mit zwiebeln,möhren und paprika abschmecken

knusprige hände gebraten
rezept:
hände 2 min lang in siedendem öl fritieren und danach mit pommes (aus fingern) und ketchup (blut) anbieten


----------



## Alion (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich könnt durchdrehen. Fast 2 Monate kein Internet. Der Grund: Bei meinem Anbieter war eine Netzwerkkarte defekt an der ich angeschlossen war. Jetzt funktioniert alles wieder. Aber mir sagen, dass es an mir liegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *in den Tisch beiss*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> edit:@Alkopop dan musstets mich aber denk ich auch Flämen
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, ich verstehe es ja bei dir. Aber bei dem anderen blick ich gar net durch!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

das is doch normal die wollen die schuld immer auf den kunden drängen 
und zu den rechtschreibungs fehlern wer sie findet kann sie behalten ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> das is doch normal die wollen die schuld immer auf den kunden drängen
> und zu den rechtschreibungs fehlern wer sie findet kann sie behalten ^^



Satzzeichen Junge, Satzzeichen!!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

immer diese flammer. So jetzt bin ich ma css bis in ner stunde. und jetzt sogar mit punkt -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Muss ich wieder eine Diskussion anfangen?! MUSS ICH WIRKLICH WIEDER EINE DISKUSSION ANFANGEN????!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

nöööööööö


----------



## advanced08 (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Satzzeichen Junge, Satzzeichen!!



grammatik ist doch so schwer lasst uns wenigstens im internet die freiheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nöööööööö



OKÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ.


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Muss ich wieder eine Diskussion anfangen?! MUSS ICH WIRKLICH WIEDER EINE DISKUSSION ANFANGEN????!!!!




_ALkopop Tief ein und ausatmen _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> grammazik ist doch so schwer lasst uns wenigstens im internet die freiheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach komm, so schwer ist das nun auch wieder nicht. Hast du das Komma vor dem Relativsatz, dann wird man dich loben!


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> OKÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ.



güüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)




----------



## advanced08 (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ach komm, so schwer ist das nun auch wieder nicht. Hast du das Komma vor dem Relativsatz, dann wird man dich loben!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nochmal auf deutsch ?

edit: ha ich hab es geschafft ein fragezeichen zu setzen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fangen wir mal ganz langsam an. Was kannst du überhaupt?


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2009)

re


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Kaum zu Glauben das die das in einem versuch gemacht haben xD 

Polizeit Inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit: Bei der ersten bekomme ich iwie Ekel gefuhle weil man die Knochen sieht 
_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kaum zu Glauben das die das in einem versuch gemacht haben xD
> 
> Polizeit Inc
> 
> ...



In welchem Land lebst den du?
In Deutscheland kann man nix sehen tun! Böse Youtubemann nicht verfügbar mach in Deutscheland!


----------



## advanced08 (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Fangen wir mal ganz langsam an. Was kannst du überhaupt?



Kein Deutsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> In welchem Land lebst den du?
> In Deutscheland kann man nix sehen tun!



_
em Luxemburg :/ 

dafur sehe ich diverse Deutsche/U.S.A ssachen nicht _


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kaum zu Glauben das die das in einem versuch gemacht haben xD
> 
> Polizeit Inc
> 
> ...



hrhrhrhr
die unzensierte version würde ich gern ma sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

nabönd


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hrhrhrhr
> die unzensierte version würde ich gern ma sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Es gibt keine Unzensierte version xD da shab ich dnene auf youtube shcon gesagt xD _


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Es gibt keine Unzensierte version xD da shab ich dnene auf youtube shcon gesagt xD _



noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Wie sieht den ein Metal0r Pr0n so aus?
Rasieren sich Zottelmetal0r auch net an du weißt schon welche Stellen?


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> edit: Bei der ersten bekomme ich iwie Ekel gefuhle weil man die Knochen sieht
> _


Furrys sind schlimmer =)


----------



## Skatero (20. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Soooooo, jetzt bin ich aber pünktlich!! xD
> 
> /FIRST
> 
> 'nAbend!!


Achja du warst zu früh.



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie sieht den ein Metal0r Pr0n so aus?


Unzensiert.


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Furrys sind schlimmer =)




_Lasst Die Furrý doch in ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie sieht den ein Metal0r Pr0n so aus?



öhh
nackte frau (sie sieht gut aus)
sie hat ein bier und nen schönes gegrilltes steak iner hand und öhh ja.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lasst Die Furrý doch in ruhe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> öhh
> nackte frau (sie sieht gut aus)
> sie hat ein bier und nen schönes gegrilltes steak iner hand und öhh ja....
> 
> ...



Growlt der Metal0r dann auch so beim eindringen?


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> öhh
> nackte frau (sie sieht gut aus)
> sie hat ein bier und nen schönes gegrilltes steak iner hand und öhh ja....
> 
> ...




_Denke weis wie n Metal PrOn aussieht xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (20. Oktober 2009)

SODELE ich geh nun wieder sga nachti und so


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

so much win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rob zombie + ozzy osbourne das ist zuviel für mich :/


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so much win
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_du musst Stark Bleiben ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Growlt der Metal0r dann auch so beim eindringen?



mhh der death metaler schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh  mal duschen.

Bis später vielleicht


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh der death metaler schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Was man alles auf yotube findet man man Headbanger eingibt :/_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _du musst Stark Bleiben ^^_



ich weiß nicht ob ich das schaff =/
das ist einfach nur ..... WIN

bis später skatero


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Was man alles auf yotube findet man man Headbanger eingibt :/_



z.b.?


----------



## Skatero (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> z.b.?


Jemand der headbangt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jemand der headbangt!



*galileo mystery musik einspiel*
wirklich?
und was haben die illuminten damit zu tun?


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *galileo mystery musik einspiel*
> wirklich?
> und was haben die illuminten damit zu tun?


Das ist langsam so ausgelutscht -.-


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> z.b.?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ja-ueOFwDk

_Kanne man eigentlich druch Headbangen sterben ?? also genick bruch _


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist langsam so ausgelutscht -.-



er hat angefangen =/


Rexo schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ja-ueOFwDk
> 
> _Kanne man eigentlich druch Headbangen sterben ?? also genick bruch _



glaub ich eher nich....wenn mans richtig macht auf keinen fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> er hat angefangen =/
> 
> 
> glaub ich eher nich....wenn mans richtig macht auf keinen fall
> ...



_
ICh stelle mir das gerade so vor Headbanger TIME!!!

***KRACK**

und wieder ein Töter_


----------



## Maladin (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Kanne man eigentlich druch Headbangen sterben ?? also genick bruch



Der Muskelkater im Nacken am nächsten Tag ist schlimmer als ein Genickbruch behaupte ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Der Muskelkater im Nacken am nächsten Tag ist schlimmer als ein Genickbruch behaupte ich mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber wenn man beim Headbangen en bissl über die Möbel bangt, spart man sich den Muskelkater wegen dem Staubwischen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> ICh stelle mir das gerade so vor Headbanger TIME!!!
> 
> ***KRACK**
> ...



massen tot beim nächsten wacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zuviel geheadbangt 


Maladin schrieb:


> Der Muskelkater im Nacken am nächsten Tag ist schlimmer als ein Genickbruch behaupte ich mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



au au au 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Einer aus Wacken hatte so Genickknacken der musste im sitzen kacken!


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Einer aus Wacken hatte so Genickknacken der musste im sitzen kacken!



bo düm pisch


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Hab ma Headbangen versucht vor na Zeit resultat Platzwunde an der Strin :/ ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab ma Headbangen versucht vor na Zeit resultat Platzwunde an der Strin :/ ^^_



haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab mir beim headbangen zum glück noch nicht wehgetan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bo düm pisch



was ist los?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab ma Headbangen versucht vor na Zeit resultat Platzwunde an der Strin :/ ^^_


headbangen soll man ja auch nicht direkt vor ner wand. n4p


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> was ist los?^^



schon gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> schon gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verstehe kein Metal0risch. Können uns ja bei holzisch treffen, seile mich grad noch ab!


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Verstehe kein Metal0risch. Können uns ja bei holzisch treffen, seile mich grad noch ab!



wat?


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> headbangen soll man ja auch nicht direkt vor ner wand. n4p


_
Das wahr keine Wand 

es wahr ne Küchen Tür :/ _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wat?



Ja jetzt rede ich holzig:
Baum, Baum Baum, Regal, Rega,l Ikea, Tisch.
Hoffe es überfordert dein MEtal000r Hirn nicht :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Das wahr keine Wand
> 
> es wahr ne Küchen Tür :/ _



noch besser xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Das wahr keine Wand
> 
> es wahr ne Küchen Tür :/ _


... omg -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Das wahr keine Wand
> 
> es wahr ne Küchen Tür :/ _



Offen oder zu?


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Offen oder zu?



_
DIe Tür die wahrn offen.
DIe Fenster wahrne auf die Tür is for meiner Näse zugegangen und BÄM _


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

warum headbangst du auch iner küche? :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> warum headbangst du auch iner küche? :O



Milch ist umgekippt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Milch ist umgekippt!



dafür neh ich immer noch tücher 
ich mach doch nich meine haare voll milch


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> warum headbangst du auch iner küche? :O



_Hat mich der Ärzt auch damals gefragt :/
als er mich gefragt hat wie das passietr is ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hat mich der Ärzt auch damals gefragt :/
> als er mich gefragt hat wie das passietr is ^^_



das gesicht von dem arzt hätt ich gern gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Passiert Lachmann bestimmt auchmal, wenn man ihn in nem engen Raum fragt ob er zustimmt, dass Rob Zombie toll ist!


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Passiert Lachmann bestimmt auchmal, wenn man ihn in nem engen Raum fragt ob er zustimmt, dass Rob Zombie toll ist!



_Lachman wurde den Raum Kaput Bangen xD _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das gesicht von dem arzt hätt ich gern gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie sollten besser darüber gehen *zeig auf Superweichei Krankenhaus*
Spongebob!


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Passiert Lachmann bestimmt auchmal, wenn man ihn in nem engen Raum fragt ob er zustimmt, dass Rob Zombie toll ist!



lachmann:hey alter was soll ich in dem engen raum?
kumpel: nix wart ma eben hier!
*kumpel stellt ne anlage in den raum und macht rob zombie an*
lachmann: ALTER IS DAS ROB ZOMBIE?!
*headbang*
lachmann: ahhhhh mein kopf /:


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lachmann:hey alter was soll ich in dem engen raum?
> kumpel: nix wart ma eben hier!
> *kumpel stellt ne anlage in den raum und macht rob zombie an*
> lachmann: ALTER IS DAS ROB ZOMBIE?!
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das trifft mich tief.... =/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Lachmann: Hey Alko, findeste DM toll?
Alko: Überkopfschüttel.
In Japan: OMG, they have killed over NINE THOUSAND!!!!11111 little Japanese school gills!


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das trifft mich tief.... =/





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann: Hey Alko, findeste DM toll?
> Alko: Überkopfschüttel.
> In Japan: OMG, they have killed over NINE THOUSAND!!!!11111 little Japanese school gills!



duuuuuuuuude stop it srsly


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

hats geklappt mit guitar hero 5 ??


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Hab Gerad n Bild gefunden frag mich ob ich es Posten soll

edit:@ Hordler ne leider nicht_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hah! jetzt bin ich abgehärtet das tut mir niht mehr weh!hah! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab Gerad n Bild gefunden frag mich ob ich es Posten soll
> 
> edit:@ Hordler ne leider nicht_



mach mach mach mach


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hah! jetzt bin ich abgehärtet das tut mir niht mehr weh!hah!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Lily??

ok is weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Ok, das ist mit Abstand das bescheuertste Bild im ganzen Internet :/.
http://media.photobucket.com/image/poke/ma.../POKE-a-mon.jpg


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



AHHHHHHHHHHH
OMFG 
HELL KITTY 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lily??
> 
> ok is weg
> 
> ...



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> AHHHHHHHHHHH
> OMFG
> HELL KITTY
> 
> ...



_
Ist das nicht diese Russiche Killer Katze ?? aus nem Disney Film_


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> AHHHHHHHHHHH
> OMFG
> HELL KITTY
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Ist das nicht diese Russiche Killer Katze ?? aus nem Disney Film_



russen killer katze? rexo ich glaube du solltest ins bett gehn


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> russen killer katze? rexo ich glaube du solltest ins bett gehn



Nein, da gabs so nen Film. Den hab ich gesehen^^. KA wie der heißt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ?



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2009)

so ihr weichflöten der wixxer ist aus also kann ich schlafen gehn bis mORGÄN früh um 7:15 hier in diesem K.. Forum!


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> russen killer katze? rexo ich glaube du solltest ins bett gehn



_NEIN!!^^_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein Emo(u)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

http://www.cynamite.de/_misc/galleries/det...935&opv=gal das is geil ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so ihr weichflöten der wixxer ist aus also kann ich schlafen gehn bis mORGÄN früh um 7:15 hier in diesem K.. Forum!



lass die drogen weg LoD O_o


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_die Flach :/_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> http://www.cynamite.de/_misc/galleries/det...935&opv=gal das is geil ^^



moooahhhhh 
do want <:

und sie hat guitar hero!!!111


----------



## Skatero (20. Oktober 2009)

So bin wieder da.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

das bild geht an rexo ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> So bin wieder da.



aloha


Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



(h)emo kitty?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

jo emo kitty


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

Da gerade Langewiele aufkommt und mein Studenten Futter alle is 

Ich find iwie die ahneln sich derbe :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> (h)emo kitty?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

emo because homosexuality wasnt gay enough ^.^


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> http://www.cynamite.de/_misc/galleries/det...935&opv=gal das is geil ^^


boa die ist ja mal gar nicht geil aus

take this!
naja eigendlihc wollt ich noch schnelln bild von ner sexy frau posten aber es ist echt schwer auf 4chan sowas zu finden OHNE nippel drauf :/


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> boa die ist ja mal gar nicht geil aus


Der Satz macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> boa die ist ja mal gar nicht geil aus
> 
> take this!
> naja eigendlihc wollt ich noch schnelln bild von ner sexy frau posten aber es ist echt schwer auf 4chan sowas zu finden OHNE nippel drauf :/



is echt nicht leicht....
aber egal
TITTÖÖÖÖN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

wie kan man nochma bilder hir rein machen, ohne es auf ne andere seite zu laden,damit ich es hir anhängen kan


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2009)

Bin dann mal weg ihr was weiß ich ophilen!


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Glaub hab n neuen Desktop xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bin dann mal weg ihr was weiß ich ophilen!



tschüüüsi


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

http://www.nichtlustig.de/comics/full/091015.jpg is nicht schlecht aber das is die härte
http://www.nichtlustig.de/comics/full/010615.jpg


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_o noez Dini!_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aaaaawwwwww 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

omfg dini!!!111


@ razyl
<3 so süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (20. Oktober 2009)

Wassn Rexo?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

jetzt sind wir dran


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haha, süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

ich hör grad cannibal corpse-purification by fire und guck mir bilder von süßen kätchen an....das passt irgendwie nicht


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Wassn Rexo?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Einfach nur das _


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hör grad cannibal corpse-purification by fire und guck mir bilder von süßen kätchen an....das passt irgendwie nicht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die is zu oft mitm kopf gegen die wand gelaufen Oo


----------



## Dini (20. Oktober 2009)

Ah, also einfach mal Panik schieben... *schmunzel*


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



too much win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hör grad cannibal corpse-purification by fire und guck mir bilder von süßen kätchen an....das passt irgendwie nicht


_

Das Musste aber Passen ^^

Metal und n Killer Hase ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Das Musste aber Passen ^^
> 
> ...


Nur für Rexo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Das Musste aber Passen ^^
> 
> Metal und n Killer Hase ^^_


_

O_o das passt schon besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Razyl schrieb:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


aahhhh scheiße xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD_


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Versteh ich nicht :/_


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

http://www.ralphharrer.at/wp-content/uploa..._mario_flat.png
http://files.myopera.com/drlaunch/albums/37656/no-wai001.jpg
http://www.chrisabraham.com/orly-thumb.jpg
die sind auch lustig^^


----------



## Dini (20. Oktober 2009)

der passt perfekt *lach*


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das die beste eule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

tja haben wir die 5300ste seite ereicht was kommt in der zukunft 20000ste seite ^^


----------



## Dini (20. Oktober 2009)

hm... Hunger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> hm... Hunger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Armes Dini! Ess was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> hm... Hunger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_**Dini fragt ob sie etwas von Rexo´s Toast Will**

Bedarf?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> hm... Hunger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann mach dirn brot


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Armes Dini! Ess was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bitte den richtigen imperativ verwenden!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

aber nit die katze^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke an Brille^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xDDDDDDDD


----------



## Dini (20. Oktober 2009)

Hm... danke^^
Naja ich werd mal fix in die Küche, hab noch Schinkenschnitzel und Salat den ich mir machen kann.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

http://www.cynamite.de/img/0.gif ^^ ohnee nen tot link sry so jetzt kommt echtes bild http://www.cynamite.de/_misc/galleries/det...rder=&aid=0


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Hm... danke^^
> Naja ich werd mal fix in die Küche, hab noch Schinkenschnitzel und Salat den ich mir machen kann.



das hätt ich jetzt auch gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja mach ich mir eben nen nutella brot


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_xD 

WIe Heisst er den ??
Arschloch sir
Ja abe rwie heisst er ??
Arschloch sir Major Arschloch xD 

He´s my Cousin xD 



_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

yay ich geh morgen in die stadt hol mir neue kopfhörer und geh in nen metal laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

aja lord hälmschen ^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Apropos essen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> aja lord hälmschen ^^




_YOghurt Möge der Saft mit dir sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

jaja die armen katzen killl korea ^^ 
hunde esssen die auch um länger zu leben die verückten naja


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

dini ist weg alle bilder wieder raus ^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Ich reiche einen Spoiler :/_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für dich Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooooooohhhh..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sooooooo süß <3


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_em tjo :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Yeah!


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_WTF

Glaub hab mich verliebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _WTF
> 
> Glaub hab mich verliebt
> 
> ...


<3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Das 3te kommt mir aus nem Film bekannt for :/

Date Movie_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

razyl 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ooh is der süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Man Beachte ab O:54



_


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh dann mal.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich geh dann mal.
> 
> Gute Nacht


Nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD


nacht skatero


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Also das is Tierqualerei :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

aber die nagel pistolle ^hehe hätte ich in der sekunde auch gemacht ^^


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Hat wer ICQ mir is langweilig xD 
_


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

ja ich


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

me 2


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kronas (20. Oktober 2009)

re

schullaptop im bett ftw


----------



## Rexo (20. Oktober 2009)

_Nabend Kronas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Oktober 2009)

weis einer was wow tcg karetn wert sind hab ne menge hir rumliegen und will die loss werden für geld versteht sich ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> re
> 
> schullaptop im bett ftw



nabend


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Oktober 2009)

^nabend^


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> weis einer was wow tcg karetn wert sind hab ne menge hir rumliegen und will die loss werden für geld versteht sich ^^


2ct matrialkostel pro stück


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> weis einer was wow tcg karetn wert sind hab ne menge hir rumliegen und will die loss werden für geld versteht sich ^^


2ct matrialkostel pro stück

edit: drecks internet explorer + w-lan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

ich schreib dich gleich an rexo aber mein icq spinnt grad was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Oktober 2009)

watt nur 2 ct das is doch nen witz sind ja unter schiedliche wie z.B epiq und rare dabei die glaub ich nen hohen wert haben 
aber 2 ct

ps: tot dem inet explorer


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

_jojo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:Sammeler Wert is was anderes wie Material wert :/_


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

IIHHHH ICQ!


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> watt nur 2 ct das is doch nen witz sind ja unter schiedliche wie z.B epiq und rare dabei die glaub ich nen hohen wert haben
> aber 2 ct


ich hab da keinen plan von, meine ja nur matrialkosten, da haben sicher welche nen sammelwert


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Oktober 2009)

wieso haste angst überwacht zu werden ???


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Oktober 2009)

aso


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

_ICQ=Stasi 2.0 oder wie xD _


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Oktober 2009)

ich hab gehört das man bei icq über wacht wirt ka ob das stimmt


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

so hab dich geaddet rexo


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

lillyan is wachting us


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lillyan is wachting us



oh noez


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lillyan is wachting us



_MAMI!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Oktober 2009)

hm bin dan ma raus pennen


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

bitte lilly nicht mehr schlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nacht hordlerkiller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _MAMI!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das erinnert mich irgendwie an super mario galaxy mit den ganzen kleinen sternen die von dem mädel, dass sie mami nennen, abends immer was vorgelesen bekommen und man nur entnerft A drückt damit die geschichte zuende geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ICQ ist ein Werk des Teufels!


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, ICQ ist ein Werk des Teufels!



nö


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö




_Lug nich xD Kackt immer ab xD _


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lug nich xD Kackt immer ab xD _



verdammt hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


verbrennt ICQ!!11


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

langweilig

kennt wer ein gutes onlineflashgame?^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Verbrennt Dini! :O


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verbrennt Dini! :O


link? ist das ein gutes flashgame?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> langweilig
> 
> kennt wer ein gutes onlineflashgame?^^



_
http://www.newgrounds.com/_


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> link? ist das ein gutes flashgame?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Verbrennt Dini und Lillyan - das neue Spiel aus dem Hause buffed


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> link? ist das ein gutes flashgame?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.kongregate.com/games/AdamAtomic...te=cana%20!!


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> http://www.newgrounds.com/_


die seite kenn ich, aber welches spiel^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die seite kenn ich, aber welches spiel^^



look at my fucking post


----------



## Grushdak (21. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin, 
mal wieder da (Neuauflage des PCs^^).


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> look at my fucking post


2008 meter, irgendwann wurds langweilig


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Wo ist eigentlich Blade? :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> mal wieder da (Neuauflage des PCs^^).



moin


Kronas schrieb:


> 2008 meter, irgendwann wurds langweilig



bin nur bis 1000 meter gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Blade? :O


bladebox bauen


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bladebox bauen




DAS WAR IMMERNOCH MEINE VERDAMMTE IDEE :<


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> DAS WAR IMMERNOCH MEINE VERDAMMTE IDEE :<


mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mimimi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:<


----------



## Grushdak (21. Oktober 2009)

Kennt jemand den Prozess - genannt Dr. Watson?


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

http://mirrorsedge2d.com/


----------



## Dini (21. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht...Schwärmer :>


----------



## Grushdak (21. Oktober 2009)

gn8 Du

*Ach sollte auch mal endlich schlafen gehen.*


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

nacht dini


----------



## Grushdak (21. Oktober 2009)

gud neight @ all ^


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Gute Nacht...Schwärmer :>


Mieser Wortwitz... das wird er immer bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute Nacht Dini
@Grushdak:
gute nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

nacht grushdak


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

dinis miese wortwitze sind immernoch die besten miesen wortwitze


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dinis miese wortwitze sind immernoch die besten miesen wortwitze





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dinis miese wortwitze sind immernoch die besten miesen wortwitze



die bestewn miesenwortwitze der besten miesen wortwitze ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xDDDDDD


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nacht razyl


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

*auf schullaptop keine fuuus hab*


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

sind ja keine mods mehr da ^.^


kronas hol se dir doch direkt von der quelle :3


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sind ja keine mods mehr da ^.^
> 
> 
> kronas hol se dir doch direkt von der quelle :3


verlinkung direkt von 4chan
hodensack im bild
telefon im arsch

das gibtn ban mein freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: bild raus


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> verlinkung direkt von 4chan
> hodensack im bild
> telefon im arsch
> 
> ...



höh welches bild? 

also kronas 
wieso hast du denn da so ein bild in meinrn post gemacht?


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> höh welches bild?


meines wissens nach können mods posts uneditiert sehen, aber ich nehms bei mir auch ma raus...


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> meines wissens nach können mods posts uneditiert sehen, aber ich nehms bei mir auch ma raus...



nein können sie nicht 
*angst hab*


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

bin ma weg nacht


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

_gn8^^_


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

_Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:first xD 
_


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


frevel!
der rage guy is nich zu verändern!


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Abend,
darf ich auch ne Umfrage starten und ein Allgemeine Spiele Forum fordern? :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> frevel!
> der rage guy is nich zu verändern!



pff der wurde schon 10000 ma geändert 


moin


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend,
> darf ich auch ne Umfrage starten und ein Allgemeine Spiele Forum fordern? :O



Die Mods werden es noch bereuen, den Musik und Co. Unterforum geöffnet zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Jetzt kommen 100 leute mit 101 verschiedenen Threads und nehmen als Argument, dass das Musikforum genehmigt wurde.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die Mods werden es noch bereuen, den Musik und Co. Unterforum geöffnet zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich überlege gerade noch, wie ich das Forum genauer erläutere =)


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

Tag auch


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

moin edou


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

_Hoi_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin edou



Der Metaler Morgen beginnt um 21 Uhr XD.


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin edou


moin lachi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der Metaler Morgen beginnt um 21 Uhr XD.


brüller...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> brüller...



Aber der beste so Far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> brüller...


so schauts aus


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der Metaler Morgen beginnt um 21 Uhr XD.



pff 


Edou schrieb:


> moin lachi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



perfekter smily 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




riesentrolli schrieb:


> brüller...



hat er neuerdings immer solche dinger .... 





geiles lied xD


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

_Das hier gerade gefundne xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hat er neuerdings immer solche dinger ....



Der Typ, der mir die Witze imemr schreibt ist krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Will jmd den Job übernehmen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der Typ, der mir die Witze imemr schreibt ist krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lass die witze und widme dich was neuem


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lass die witze und widme dich was neuem



Wieder den Haushaltstipps? Ok.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

Bin ma weg bis später.
Weißwein Flecken auf dem Teppich kriegt man weg, wenn man Rotwein drüber kippt.


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

_J.B.O is epic xD _


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

yEAHHHHHHHHHHHH


die hab ich auf wacken live gesehen


danke wacken

bitte vito :>

luv them!!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Abend 


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=129584 <--- MADE MY YEAR xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wieder den Haushaltstipps? Ok.



jap


LordofDemons schrieb:


> yEAHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> die hab ich auf wacken live gesehen
> ...



wacken 
do want >_<


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

Verteidiger des wahren Blödsinns, Krieger in schwarz rosa gold!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

_Ällabätsch auch n Klassiker von ihnen xD_


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Perkone (21. Oktober 2009)

Das is genial @Lord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

sauber ich hab wieder nen ohrwurm =/


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

mosh pit, brad pit, mosh pit, brad pit, mosh pit, brad pit, mosh pit, brad pit, mosh pit, brad pit, mosh pit, brad pit, mosh pit, brad pit, mosh pit, brad pit,


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Meine Ohren Bluten >_>


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

_

_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Meine Ohren Bluten >_>


der fred den du postestest ist lustisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß Edou^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sauber ich hab wieder nen ohrwurm =/


da kann ich dir dieses lied auch empfehlen

WOOOOOOOORD!


Mein Lieblingslied


Das rockt richtig!


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Meine Ohren Bluten >_>



tja als hardstyle faggot ist mann solche schönen töne nicht gewohnt wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

die stille trägt ein leichentuch und reist übers land doch wer zu sterben hoffte kein erbarmen fand..


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Nur Hardstyle hat Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das ist das aller Beste ^^


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

schami 6 level gelevelt...


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> schami 6 level gelevelt...



krass krass


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> schami 6 level gelevelt...


wieder einen von 1-6 oO du hast probleme^^


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wieder einen von 1-6 oO du hast probleme^^


24-30 um genau zu sein, grad windtotem quest fertig^^


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 24-30 um genau zu sein, grad windtotem quest fertig^^


hmh ja ok^^ ich tu ma so als ob ich es glauben würde^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja Edou Bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hmh ja ok^^ ich tu ma so als ob ich es glauben würde^^



schwer ist das nicht  son schami levelt sich wie im fluge


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

Metal will never die! : Metal wird niemals sterben!

Metal wird niemals sterben, das versprech ich dir,
Metal ist das Gesetz, das einzige für dich und mich...

Sei mein Bruder, lass uns diese Kampfhymne singen,
wir kämpfen für metal, Metal ist das heilige Bündniss
Niemand kann uns schlagen,
zusammen sind wir stark.
Wir sind Brüder im Metal, niemals werden wir voneinander weichen!

Metal wird niemals sterben, das versprech ich dir,
Metal ist das Gesetz, das einzige für dich und mich...

Uns umgibt die Finsternis, ich höre die Wölfe heulen.
Doch niemals werden sie uns kriegen,
wie stehen wie ein Mann!
Wir sind Könige, ohne ein Königreich,
doch wir haben die Macht, die Welt zu erobern.

Metal wird niemals sterben, das versprech ich dir,
Metal ist das Gesetz, das einzige für dich und mich...

Diese Lied ist ewig, es wir dich immer leiten,
wenn du einsam bist, dann höre diesen Metal-Song.
ich bin immer für dich da,
verliere niemals deinen Mut
Wir kämpfen für das Überleben, ich kämpfe immer mit euch!

Metal wird niemals sterben, das versprech ich dir,
Metal ist das Gesetz, das einzige für dich und mich...


----------



## Dini (21. Oktober 2009)

huhu =)


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ja Edou Bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja in dem thread ätt ich dich miley suchti outen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




tach DINI


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> huhu =)


Dini ist vom Teufel besessen! VERBRENNT SIE!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (21. Oktober 2009)

Nabönd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich gibts Mampf \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> langer text



und dazu passt gut 



moin dini


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> naja in dem thread ätt ich dich miley suchti outen können
> ...



Na und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und dazu passt gut
> 
> moin dini


lach der zitat mit der erdbeere ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Oktober 2009)

Nabend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W-IbNItrXU :>


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Na und
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja - du mich aber auch also /mute


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lach der zitat mit der erdbeere ist genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das is shon älter 
wurde wol übersehen über dem großen zitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

wat gibtsn mala?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Nö ich bin nicht so außerdem MEINE MILEY!!!


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wat gibtsn mala?


paddeln?

jaja deine miley blade...läßt dir ne plastik p90 aufdrehen für 2000euro wobei ne echte 200 gekostet hätte tztz


----------



## Tabuno (21. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend,
> darf ich auch ne Umfrage starten und ein Allgemeine Spiele Forum fordern? :O


hätte nichts dagegen x)


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und dazu passt gut


ahh da krieg ich ja schreikrämpfe
das ist die deutsche übersetzung hiervon


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hätte nichts dagegen x)



Joar ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> schwer ist das nicht  son schami levelt sich wie im fluge


bis 14 uhr warens schon 3 level durch questen
dann noch 3 level bis jetzt durch instanzen und instanzquests


----------



## Maladin (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wat gibtsn mala?



Auch wenn es langweilig klingt - Pommes aus dem Ofen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hätte nichts dagegen x)



Und ich will mein Forschungsforum für Quantenmechanik!


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und ich will mein Forschungsforum für Quantenmechanik!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du bist eh der einzige von uns ders versteht dann mach halt n thread auf!


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und ich will mein Forschungsforum für Quantenmechanik!


blade und ich wollen nen Miley unterforum gelle? wenn du so nen quanten dingesn bekommst


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Auch wenn es langweilig klingt - Pommes aus dem Ofen.


langweilig!


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hätte nichts dagegen x)


Ich darf also? toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Auch wenn es langweilig klingt - Pommes aus dem Ofen.


was willst du mit dem exotischten essen wenns scheiße schmeckt...

dann dohc lieber altbewährtes is eh besser :thumbs up:


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Auch wenn es langweilig klingt - Pommes aus dem Ofen.



mjam mjam


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> langweilig!


aber es schmeckt !!!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

ich fordere ein Termonukleareswaffenarsenal Forum

MILEY FORUMMM BITTE LIEBER THX!!!!


----------



## Dini (21. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dini ist vom Teufel besessen! VERBRENNT SIE!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*auf ihren Besen schwing, out of range flieg und dreckig lach*


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> aber es schmeckt !!!!


jop


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich fordere ein Termonukleareswaffenarsenal Forum


dafür gibts /k/


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *auf ihren Besen schwing, out of range flieg und dreckig lach*


*bronzedrachen aufschwing und Eisketten wirkt und NOCH DRECKIGER LACHT*


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *auf ihren Besen schwing, out of range flieg und dreckig lach*


jaja frauen sind engel und reißt man ihnen die flügel aus fliegen sie auf einem besen weiter :´(


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *auf ihren Besen schwing, out of range flieg und dreckig lach*


Scheiß Spiel, wenn schon die NPCs cheaten


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *auf ihren Besen schwing, out of range flieg und dreckig lach*




*Mwhahah Unter dini auftauch Und Versenge*


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *auf ihren Besen schwing, out of range flieg und dreckig lach*


*mit seinem brandneuem windtotem ein naturschutztotem setz und dreckig lach*


----------



## Dini (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jaja frauen sind engel und reißt man ihnen die flügel aus fliegen sie auf einem besen weiter :´(


DER Spruch ist toll!^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

eigentlich wil ich mein shamy lvl Habe aber sowas VON 0 Bock ich will aber sooooooooooooo Gerne einen 80 shamy haben =(


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> DER Spruch ist toll!^^


hat aber keinen tollen hintergrund wenn du mal drüber nachdenkst :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

ich würd gern meinen tauren krieger weiterspielen

R.I.P
doomhammér


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> eigentlich wil ich mein shamy lvl Habe aber sowas VON 0 Bock ich will aber sooooooooooooo Gerne einen 80 shamy haben =(


schurke ist funny fast lvl 50 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> eigentlich wil ich mein shamy lvl Habe aber sowas VON 0 Bock ich will aber sooooooooooooo Gerne einen 80 shamy haben =(


pssst für 300 euro verkauf ich dir meinen wenn er 80 is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich würd gern meinen tauren krieger weiterspielen
> 
> R.I.P
> doomhammér


Super Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Ach es geht um WoW?
*werbung machen* http://www.gamersglobal.de/user-artikel/wo...eine-tolle-zeit
MWHAHAHA :X


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> schurke ist funny fast lvl 50
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schurke Main 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dk Twink 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jägerin Twink 31 D: 
shamy twink 14 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> shamy twink 14
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ab 20 wirds einfach
extrem einfach


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Super Name
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der ist nur damals dadurch entstanden das mir kein name mehr einfiel und ich dann meinen lvl 1 tauren angeguckt hab
was seh ih nen hammer als waffe  also schonmal hammer 
dann noch was kuhles böses trves evil.... DOOM
also doomhammér 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das hatte nix mit ogrim doomhammer zu tun  den kannte ich zu dem zeitpunkt gar nicht xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ab 20 wirds einfach
> extrem einfach



Hm Ich schafs nicht auf 20 Ich habe 0000000,000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000% Bock aufs lvln -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

Haha, Lachmann. Musstest du deine Sig verkleinern HAHA!


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der ist nur damals dadurch entstanden das mir kein name mehr einfiel und ich dann meinen lvl 1 tauren angeguckt hab
> was seh ih nen hammer als waffe  also schonmal hammer
> dann noch was kuhles böses trves evil.... DOOM
> also doomhammér
> ...



_
Sehr Kreativ xD 

Kenne n warri auf nem wow server der heisst Furryholiker
_


----------



## Skatero (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der ist nur damals dadurch entstanden das mir kein name mehr einfiel und ich dann meinen lvl 1 tauren angeguckt hab
> was seh ih nen hammer als waffe  also schonmal hammer
> dann noch was kuhles böses trves evil.... DOOM
> also doomhammér
> ...


Spricht man das dann Dumhammeeeer aus? Also so ein ähm komisches "e". Weil es ja en ´ hat.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Haha, Lachmann. Musstest du deine Sig verkleinern HAHA!



nö fand das andere zitat nur nicht mehr gut


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm Ich schafs nicht auf 20 Ich habe 0000000,000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 0000% Bock aufs lvln -.-


ab 20 4hittet man die mobs
1 blitzschlag
während der fliegt noch einen
wenn der durch ist direkt nen frost/erdschock hinterher (was grade stärker ist)
dann noch einen blitzschlag raushauen während man unter beschuss ist und das ding ist tot

hab mit lvl 12 schon hogger umgehauen!


----------



## Skatero (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö fand das andere zitat nur nicht mehr gut


Zitiere einfach mich. Das kommt immer gut an.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö fand das andere zitat nur nicht mehr gut



Mist. Habs vergessen was es war, obwohl ichs 100 mal gelesen hab oder so^^.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab mit lvl 12 schon hogger umgehauen!


Allischwein!


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Spricht man das dann Dumhammeeeer aus? Also so ein ähm komisches "e". Weil es ja en ´ hat.



wenn ich ehrlich bin entstand das ´ nur dadurch das es doomhammer schon gab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Sehr Kreativ xD
> 
> Kenne n warri auf nem wow server der heisst Furryholiker
> _


du gibst sogar in der armorysuche furry ein? oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ab 20 4hittet man die mobs
> 1 blitzschlag
> während der fliegt noch einen
> wenn der durch ist direkt nen frost/erdschock hinterher (was grade stärker ist)
> ...



ich brauch jetzt schon nur 3 Blitz schläge =>


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mist. Habs vergessen was es war, obwohl ichs 100 mal gelesen hab oder so^^.



tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt mal im ernst. Sag mal pls was es war^^.
Noch 1 Post bis zu 1k!!!
Sags mir Lachi, und ich werden den 1000 Post dir widmen!


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du gibst sogar in der armorysuche furry ein? oO



_-.- der is in meiner gilde auf nem Franzen serve r_


----------



## Skatero (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im ernst. Sag mal pls was es war^^.


Ich weiss es auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich brauch jetzt schon nur 3 Blitz schläge =>


du zockst den sack noch?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im ernst. Sag mal pls was es war^^.
> Noch 1 Post bis zu 1k!!!



irwas mit thrall,garrosh,jaina,varian das die ne wg gründen und so

1 post bis weltherrschaft!!111


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

isch geh joggäään!


----------



## Skatero (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> irwas mit thrall,garrosh,jaina,varian das die ne wg gründen und so
> 
> 1 post bis weltherrschaft!!111


Nö sieben sind es.

6


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Noch XXXX Beiträge und ich hab 20.000... ha!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du zockst den sack noch?^^



Welchen den shamy= 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja bissen =< Ich habe aber echt kein Bock mehr zu lvl bei gar keinem Meiner Twinks

ich habe mich bei meinem dk auf 80 Gequält


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> isch geh joggäään!


um 22 uhr? bist du krank?


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich weiss es auch nicht mehr.



wie es genau war weiß ich auch nimmehr 
wollt meine sig nur was kleiner machen..... bald kommt wieder was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber das mit  black metal bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> um 22 uhr? bist du krank?



er is wohl nicht Tageslicht Tauglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> irwas mit thrall,garrosh,jaina,varian das die ne wg gründen und so
> 
> 1 post bis weltherrschaft!!111



CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBRATTTTTTTTTTTTTION.
DAMDAMDAMDAM.
DamDamDamdidumdum.
CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBRATTTTTTTTTTTTTION.
DAMDIDUMDAMDIDIDUUUUUM.
CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBRATTTTTTTTTTTTTION.
Punica, der Durstlöscher! (Punica finanziert den Post!)
CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBRATTTTTTTTTTTTTION.
DimDUmDaDidummmmmm
CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBRATTTTTTTTTTTTTION.
Ok, ich glaube das wars!


----------



## Crackmack (21. Oktober 2009)

hai


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

Zurrak schrieb:


> Also ich sags euch mal. Garrosh wird doch neuer Kriegshäuptling der Horde.
> Thrall hat endlich mal Zeit und macht seiner Freundin Jaina Proudmoore einen Hochzeitsantrag. Da Orgrimmar inzwischen zerstört ist, ziehen die Thralltreuen Orc die Garrosh nich leiden können (95%) nach Sturmwind.
> Thrall, Jaina und der komische König von Sturmwind, gründen eine WG und alle sind glücklich bis eines Tages Thrall den Müll nicht runterbringt. Streit mit Varian, Jaina geht mit Varian fremd, Thrall telefoniert mit Garrosh und stellt fest das er eigentlich ihn liebt.
> Garrosh überfällt Sturmwind, tötet Varian und Jaina, flieht mit seinem Thrall und beide bauen Orgrimmar wieder auf, halten sich paar Menschenfrauen als Sexsklaven und alles ist wunderschön bei den Orcs.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> hai



UND STRIKE DU BIST R....R...............RAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs


----------



## Crackmack (21. Oktober 2009)

Blade du suchti!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

Freu dich und back dir nen Keks.
Keksteig verklebt nicht in der Schüssel, wenn man ihn mit Vaseline einreibt!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Blade du suchti!



wat willst du kleiner stinker den


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

_@ Kronas :/ 

ehrlich gesagt da kommt mir sofort ne RP geschichte in den Kopf xD die_ ich immer genr gelesen hab im wow forum^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBRATTTTTTTTTTTTTION.
> DAMDAMDAMDAM.
> DamDamDamdidumdum.
> CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBRATTTTTTTTTTTTTION.
> ...



omfg he is silly


----------



## Skatero (21. Oktober 2009)

Benehmt euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

jap kronas das wars


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> hai





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seid doch alle verrückt :O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

HM = Hannah Montana ^^


----------



## Crackmack (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wat willst du kleiner stinker den


Wen du wüsstest was ich alles will


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omfg a shark


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> HM = Hannah Montana ^^


/ironie on 
Ne echt
/ironie off
wusst ich doch^^ geheimcode ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (21. Oktober 2009)

aya das blade kein miley banner in der sig hat is n wunder o.O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wen du wüsstest was ich alles will



Geh erstmal duschen dan Können wir VLLt aber auch nur VLLT mal einen Buchstaben Reden ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omfg a shark



Emos haben bei Haiangriffen ein kleines Problem^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Emos haben bei Haiangriffen ein kleines Problem^^.



nicht nur emos


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> aya das blade kein miley banner in der sig hat is n wunder o.O


wollte ich machen fand aber kein bild dass mir zusagt und euch nicht aufgeilt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nicht nur emos



Du hast aber auch gar net in Bio oder im Fernsehen oder so mal aufgepasst?!
Haie greifen nur Menschen an wenn sie entweder bluten oder wenn sie die Menschen, wenn sie z.B. auf Surfbrettern paddeln mit nem Fisch verwechseln.


----------



## Crackmack (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Geh erstmal duschen dan Können wir VLLt aber auch nur VLLT mal einen Buchstaben Reden ^^


ich war grad duschen
glaubst nich wa?!
willst n foto von den nassen haaren?!
oder von der nassen dusche?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch gar net in Bio oder im Fernsehen oder so mal aufgepasst?!
> Haie greifen nur Menschen an wenn sie entweder bluten oder wenn sie die Menschen, wenn sie z.B. auf Surfbrettern paddeln mit nem Fisch verwechseln.



haie hatten wir noch nicht :x


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich war grad duschen
> glaubst nich wa?!
> willst n foto von den nassen haaren?!
> oder von der nassen dusche?!


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

So etwa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich war grad duschen
> glaubst nich wa?!
> willst n foto von den nassen haaren?!
> oder von der nassen dusche?!


Er will nacktfotos von dir


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich war grad duschen
> glaubst nich wa?!
> willst n foto von den nassen haaren?!
> oder von der nassen dusche?!


blade will fotos von ganz anderen körperteilen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er will nacktfotos von dir


NEIN DANKE .....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> haie hatten wir noch nicht :x



Wir auch noch nicht, werden war auch net haben. Aber wenn man mal normales Fernsehen nur etwas schaut, kriegt man sowas mit!
Gehört irgendwie zur Allgemeinbildung. Hoffe du überlebst den nächsten Haiangriff :/.


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> So etwa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol blade^^ na dann werd ich auch mal suchen gehn welches ich nehm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (21. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er will nacktfotos von dir


ich bin weg o.o


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> NEIN DANKE .....



Sig zu groß!!!!!!!!!!!11111
REPORTED!!!!
Denke ich mal^^
Soll ein Staatlich geprüfter Beamter prüfen!!!11


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lol blade^^ na dann werd ich auch mal suchen gehn welches ich nehm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe Viel spaß ^^

EDIT LOL : Die von Ihnen eingegebene Internetadresse www.youtube.com konnte nicht gefunden werden. Wir haben für Sie folgende weiterfühernde Ergebnisse:


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sig zu groß!!!!!!!!!!!11111
> REPORTED!!!!


SPOILER LIEBER WIEDER WWE ANSTATT SO NEN SCHEIß ZU REPORTEN^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wir auch noch nicht, werden war auch net haben. Aber wenn man mal normales Fernsehen nur etwas schaut, kriegt man sowas mit!
> Gehört irgendwie zur Allgemeinbildung. Hoffe du überlebst den nächsten Haiangriff :/.



das wusst ich doch du depp 
ich hatte nur das mit den emos net so ganz verstanden :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sig zu groß!!!!!!!!!!!11111
> REPORTED!!!!
> Denke ich mal^^
> Soll ein Staatlich geprüfter Beamter prüfen!!!11



Nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das wusst ich doch du depp
> ich hatte nur das mit den emos net so ganz verstanden :<


haha l2p du gimp hahah XDDDDDDD


na ich dachte aber auch erst die nehmen die haie zum ritzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht wenn die ritzen greifen di haie an


/EDITH: CL SCHO VORBEI? WHO HAS WIN??? ALSO DASS CL SPIEL NICHT DIE SAISON


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> haha l2p du gimp hahah XDDDDDDD
> 
> 
> na ich dachte aber auch erst die nehmen die haie zum ritzen
> ...



lulz


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> SPOILER LIEBER WIEDER WWE ANSTATT SO NEN SCHEIß ZU REPORTEN^^



Jaja, mach ich halt mal nen fixen Spoiler, aber nur nen GAAAAANz kleinen:


Spoiler



Finlay, Matt Hardy, R-Truth & The Hart Dynasty (Tyson Kidd & David Hart Smith) haben Eric Escobar, JTG, Drew McIntyre & Dolph Ziggler in einem Handicap Match besiegt und das Siegerteam ersetzt nun das Verliererteam (Shad ist krank deswegen Handicap)
bei Bragging Rights im 7on7 TT Match zwischen Sd und Raw.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Die von Ihnen eingegebene Internetadresse www.youtube.com konnte nicht gefunden werden. Wir haben für Sie folgende weiterfühernde Ergebnisse:

Was soll das =(

Edit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Die von Ihnen eingegebene Internetadresse www.youtube.com konnte nicht gefunden werden. Wir haben für Sie folgende weiterfühernde Ergebnisse:
> 
> Was soll das =(



youtube hasst dich !! haha


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Die von Ihnen eingegebene Internetadresse www.youtube.com konnte nicht gefunden werden. Wir haben für Sie folgende weiterfühernde Ergebnisse:
> 
> Was soll das =(


Tja pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wat für uns


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

The Climb Sie is da so Süß =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> The Climb Sie is da so Süß =)



miley cyrus lutscht
eier 
-.-


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Tja pech
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_
AAA MEINE AUGEN!!!! TÖTE MICH TÖTE MICH!!!_


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> The Climb Sie is da so Süß =)


Jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 dass find ich geil^^ von culcha candela


Halt die klappe lachi-.-


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> The Climb Sie is da so Süß =)


so süß wie eine bratwurst mit zu viel senf


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> so süß wie eine bratwurst mit zu viel senf




_ne wie ne Zahnwurzel behandlung xD _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> miley cyrus lutscht
> eier
> -.-



Mir fallen 198 schmutzige Witze ein, wovon 72 etwas mit deienr Mudda zu un hätten.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> AAA MEINE AUGEN!!!! TÖTE MICH TÖTE MICH!!!_



Ich dachte das sagst du nie *nimmt seine P90 Und schießt so oft bis das Magazin alle ist*


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> so süß wie eine bratwurst mit zu viel senf



hey nix gegen bratwürste 
bratwürste sind cool
und miley cyrus lutscght eier -.-


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich dachte das sagst du nie *nimmt seine P90 Und schießt so oft bis das Magazin alle ist*


_

Lern erst ma Zielen anstand auf cool zu machen!!

so geht das!!°

**sich schadle gesaprengt**_


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

WHAT THE FU...

ich sehe grade einen kerl mit einem hackenkreuz als profilbild auf einen channel antworten und keiner hat sich drum geschert und einfach zu seinem post kommentiert
ich denk wir wtf und klick auf den kerl drauf und was kommt? Dieser Kanal ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mir fallen 198 schmutzige Witze ein, wovon 72 etwas mit deienr Mudda zu un hätten.



lets go


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hey nix gegen bratwürste
> bratwürste sind cool
> und miley cyrus lutscght eier -.-


ne sowas versautes doch net oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur weil du auf vikinger ochsenweiber stehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

http://events.q-dance.nl/2009-09_19-september_defqon1/

SYDNEY !!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> WHAT THE FU...
> 
> ich sehe grade einen kerl mit einem hackenkreuz als profilbild auf einen channel antworten und keiner hat sich drum geschert und einfach zu seinem post kommentiert
> ich denk wir wtf und klick auf den kerl drauf und was kommt? Dieser Kanal ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar


Glaub mir, da gibts einige Videos in Youtube, wo so NPDler irgendwie Wahlpropaganda oder Bauernfängerei betreiben, und alle Komis Nazi Sachen schreiben und sagen, dass die NPD bescht ist und nur auf Demokratie aufbaut. Die haben alle +Bewertungen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ne sowas versautes doch net oO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das kommt noch
vikinger ochsenweiber? iiiihhh vikinger frauen pfuih
vikinger männer yay


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

mal die ganze aggression und den hass rauslassen


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das kommt noch
> vikinger ochsenweiber? iiiihhh vikinger frauen pfuih
> vikinger männer yay



_

:/

sind die nicht beide sehr Muskulos ??und behart??^^_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das kommt noch
> vikinger ochsenweiber? iiiihhh vikinger frauen pfuih
> vikinger männer yay



Nönönönönönönönöööööööö Hey Hey Wickie, hey Wickie hey, nanananananaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das kommt noch
> vikinger ochsenweiber? iiiihhh vikinger frauen pfuih
> vikinger männer yay


SCHWUCHTEL DETEKTET AUF BACKBORD SCHWUCHTEL DETEKTET AUF BACKBOARD (hab nix gegen schwule nur sollen die es ja net agen vor einem zu knutshcen eeew-.-)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mal die ganze aggression und den hass rauslassen


Finde alle Lieder doof :>.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mal die ganze aggression und den hass rauslassen



deer dance live ist so geil <3


Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> :/
> 
> sind die nicht beide sehr Muskulos ??und behart??^^_



jap xD


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Finde alle Lieder doof :>.


du hast noch kein einziges gehört oder?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du hast noch kein einziges gehört oder?



Doch.


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du hast noch kein einziges gehört oder?


so was unwissendes  TZZZ


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> SCHWUCHTEL DETEKTET AUF BACKBORD SCHWUCHTEL DETEKTET AUF BACKBOARD (hab nix gegen schwule nur sollen die es ja net agen vor einem zu knutshcen eeew-.-)



pff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vikinger sind halt nen instant epic win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Finde alle Lieder doof :>.



because you suck


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> because you suck



And if you are not down with that i have 2 Words for ya:
Never Gonna give you up, never gonna let you down...









RICK ROLL`D!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Grade wieder ein After Movie Von Q-DANCE Am Hochladen ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> And if you are not down with that i have 2 Words for ya:
> Never Gonna give you up, never gonna let you down...
> 
> 
> ...




och nö jetzt kein bock auf den :<


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> och nö jetzt kein bock auf den :<


rick roll´d is kackeeee


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> And if you are not down with that i have 2 Words for ya:
> Never Gonna give you up, never gonna let you down...
> 
> RICK ROLL`D!




_Die Tanzende Darmgrippe mit Orangen Harren :/
_


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> rick roll´d is kackeeee



ne nur ziemlich alt :<


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

lachmann hat sich eigentlich ein mod wegen dem telefon im arsch von 4chan bild gemeldet? xD


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ne nur ziemlich alt :<


und kackeeee


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lachmann hat sich eigentlich ein mod wegen dem telefon im arsch von 4chan bild gemeldet? xD


angst?


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> angst?


denke schon


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> angst?


er hats gepostet, ich bin unschuldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> er hats gepostet, ich bin unschuldig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok giev link mich kann nichts mehr erschüttern


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> er hats gepostet, ich bin unschuldig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ausrede!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

http://www.bild.de/BTO/news/2007/05/23/tie...-quaelerei.html
Schnief. Unsere Diskussionen hie sind vollkommen sinnlos. Werdet mal ernst, wenigstens 5 Minuten.
Dieser Bericht schockt.


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok giev link mich kann nichts mehr erschüttern


4chan cleart /b/ alle paar stunden, gibts net mehr und hab auch so keinen link mehr


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lachmann hat sich eigentlich ein mod wegen dem telefon im arsch von 4chan bild gemeldet? xD


nö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Edou schrieb:


> und kackeeee



jap


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Hm ich verspüre etwas lust meinen shamy Zu spielen Vllt wirds morgen ja was mit Lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 4chan cleart /b/ alle paar stunden, gibts net mehr und hab auch so keinen link mehr



OPERATOR!!!
PUT ME THROUGH TO 4CHAN
xD


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm ich verspüre etwas lust meinen shamy Zu spielen Vllt wirds morgen ja was mit Lvln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geh bgs ich hasse questen und lvl NUR durch bgs^^


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> OPERATOR!!!
> PUT ME THROUGH TO 4CHAN
> xD


wer das schafft zu furzen während ein telefon in seinem arsch steckt hat meinen respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> geh bgs ich hasse questen und lvl NUR durch bgs^^



Mit lvl 14 Bgs? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer das schafft zu furzen während ein telefon in seinem arsch steckt hat meinen respekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach so schwer ist das gar nicht...
....
....
....
:-$


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mit lvl 14 Bgs? ^^


gibt keine pvp twinks mehr^^



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm ich verspüre etwas lust meinen shamy Zu spielen Vllt wirds morgen ja was mit Lvln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


verstärker, ele oder heal?


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mit lvl 14 Bgs? ^^


türlich


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer das schafft zu furzen während ein telefon in seinem arsch steckt hat meinen respekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Manche stecken sichs in den Ars*h und warten dann bis einer anruft^^.


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach so schwer ist das gar nicht...
> ....
> ....
> ....
> :-$



_
o ne lach sga nich du hast das versucht_


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

> Peking - Die Kinder kichern, die Erwachsenen fotografieren. Vor ihren Augen zerreißen Tiger eine lebendige Kuh. Ein perverser Spaß für die ganze Familie in einem chinesischen Zoo.




das möcht ich gern mal sehn :>


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Manche stecken sichs in den Ars*h und warten dann bis einer anruft^^.


also ich würde da nemmer ran gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

_me²_


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Manche stecken sichs in den Ars*h und warten dann bis einer anruft^^.


vibrationsalarm...


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> o ne lach sga nich du hast das versucht_



ehh.....nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LordofDemons schrieb:


> das möcht ich gern mal sehn :>



cool story bro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gibt keine pvp twinks mehr^^
> 
> 
> verstärker, ele oder heal?



ele zum lvl Und später sols ein Healer werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ele zum lvl Und später sols ein Healer werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bin ele und es bleibt ele^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bin ele und es bleibt ele^^



naja Mal sehn was Mir Gefällt fals er überhaupt nochmal lvl Höher Kommt =<


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ele zum lvl Und später sols ein Healer werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


PDC shami>all^^ wenn die tusse kommt boar wie ich die hasse^^



MILEY I LOVE U!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> PDC shami>all^^ wenn die tusse kommt boar wie ich die hasse^^
> 
> 
> 
> MILEY I LOVE U!



Du hast ein Problem!


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> naja Mal sehn was Mir Gefällt fals er überhaupt nochmal lvl Höher Kommt =<


mit 16 gibts das wolfomobil


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

rwar 
http://4walled.org/src/1251280883270.jpg


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

wie se hier alle wowlisch reden 
und ich fast nix versteh ...
ich spiel schon zu lange nimmehr :/


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du hast ein Problem!


I know.....^^


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> rwar
> http://4walled.org/src/1251280883270.jpg


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie se hier alle wowlisch reden
> und ich fast nix versteh ...
> ich spiel schon zu lange nimmehr :/



Ist auch gut so! Fangt an zu rauchen und zu koksen wie die Jugend von vor 10 Jahren!


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> rwar
> http://4walled.org/src/1251280883270.jpg



rawr rawr
hrhrhr

brb 4walled guckn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

HOLY SHIT WIE GEIL ICH LIEG AM BODEN XDDDDDD


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> brb 4changuckn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fix'd


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

_WTF wie krank is das dne ich kanne nich mehr_


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

scheiße ic muß da immernoch voll lachen xD


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2009)

Ok leuts ich bin weg -.- aber ein geiles vid zum abschluss


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> HOLY SHIT WIE GEIL ICH LIEG AM BODEN XDDDDDD





Rexo schrieb:


> _WTF wie krank is das dne ich kanne nich mehr_


kein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _WTF wie krank is das dne ich kanne nich mehr_



Lebt ihr hitnerm Mond?! Das ist verdammt alt und unlusitg.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> fix'd



grmml... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mit 16 gibts das wolfomobil



Mit 16 schon? ^^


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lebt ihr hitnerm Mond?! Das ist verdammt alt und unlusitg.



_
Pop der spass vernichter :/_


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

scheiße ich hab schon jedes porno bild von 4 walled gezogen aber es werden immer mehr oO


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mit 16 schon? ^^


jo gibt ja schon mount mit 20


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> scheiße ich hab schon jedes p*rno bild von 4 walled gezogen aber es werden immer mehr oO



du wirst niemals alle haben können 
alle 2 sekunden kommen da neue pr0n bilder


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du wirst niemals alle haben können
> alle 2 sekunden kommen da neue pr0n bilder



Gotta Catch ´em all.


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du wirst niemals alle haben können
> alle 2 sekunden kommen da neue pr0n bilder


_  xD_


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Gotta Catch ´em all.



incredible


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

oh mein chuck norris ist da viel furry wenn man da porn in der suche eingibt


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oh mein chuck norris ist da viel furry wenn man da porn in der suche eingibt



laggt die seite bei euch auch so? :<


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

hö da kann man suchen?

wie?


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hö da kann man suchen?
> 
> wie?


habs bei google eingegeben und ich hatte da nur ne suchleiste^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Also die SIg von Blade war ja so schon schlimm, aber nun ist sie absolut widerlich


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

Da kommt einer mit nem Schwarzen Penis zum Arzt.
Der schaut in sein Handbuch und ließt vor:
... grüner Penis - muss amputiert werden ...
... lila Penis - muss amputiert&#65279; werden ...
... blau-gestreifter Penis - muss auch amputiert werden ...
... ahh da haben wir´s: schwarzer Penis - muss nicht amputiert werden ..."

Patient: "Gott sei dank!"

Arzt: "... fällt von selbst ab!"


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



holy shit 
auf nach youtube



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> holy shit
> auf nach youtube
> 
> 
> ...




_xD_


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> holy shit
> auf nach youtube
> 
> 
> ...


WOOOORD!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

LOl ich lade Grade bei Youtube was Hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

Der Weltrekord in an einem Tag frappieren liegt bei 36!


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

porn?


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der Weltrekord in an einem Tag frappieren liegt bei 36!


hö ich denke ich weiß was du meinst ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich auch recht haben will


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hö ich denke ich weiß was du meinst ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich auch recht haben will



Glaube du hast recht, wenn wir dasselbe denken.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

wer zur hölle prüft sowas nach?


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der Weltrekord in an einem Tag frappieren liegt bei 36!


Blade schafft es 100 mal


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LOl ich lade Grade bei Youtube was Hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



n00b lol


LordofDemons schrieb:


> hö ich denke ich weiß was du meinst ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich auch recht haben will



nur?
....
....
....
:-$


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Blade schafft es 100 mal



wat?


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

alter mach diese hackfresse aus deiner sig >_<


----------



## Lari (21. Oktober 2009)

Gerüchten zufolge werden demnächst alle Posts aus dem Nachtschwärmer vom Postcounter abgezogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> alter mach diese hackfresse aus deiner sig >_<





ah Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wat?




_
wen ich richtig verstandne habe


das du es 100 schaffst spass mit deiner Hand tu haben ode r??_


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ah Nö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



:<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Gerüchten zufolge werden demnächst alle Posts aus dem Nachtschwärmer vom Postcounter abgezogen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Laber doch net ....


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Laber doch net ....



Dann hättest du ja nur noch 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (21. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Gerüchten zufolge werden demnächst alle Posts aus dem Nachtschwärmer vom Postcounter abgezogen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und du wärst trotzdem nicht erster.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Gerüchten zufolge werden demnächst alle Posts aus dem Nachtschwärmer vom Postcounter abgezogen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und?


----------



## Lekraan (21. Oktober 2009)

nabend mädls


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Gerüchten zufolge werden demnächst alle Posts aus dem Nachtschwärmer vom Postcounter abgezogen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und?


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

24/03/07
never forgotten


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmyMdQkpptU...feature=related
XD


----------



## Lari (21. Oktober 2009)

Das Gejammere einiger User, deren Postcounter plötzlich im Nirvana verschwindet wäre doch allzu göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 24/03/07
> never forgotten





_Nachtschwarmer grundungs Datum??_


----------



## Maladin (21. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Gerüchten zufolge werden demnächst alle Posts aus dem Nachtschwärmer vom Postcounter abgezogen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was mach ich denn dann *mund abwisch*

Mala satt


----------



## Kronas (21. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Das Gejammere einiger User, deren Postcounter plötzlich im Nirvana verschwindet wäre doch allzu göttlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


razyl mit unter 10000 posts zu sehen löst eine seltsame befriedigung in mir aus xDD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

JUHU video ist Oben aber die Qualität muss noch verbessert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Das Gejammere einiger User, deren Postcounter plötzlich im Nirvana verschwindet wäre doch allzu göttlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhm nö.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Das Gejammere einiger User, deren Postcounter plötzlich im Nirvana verschwindet wäre doch allzu göttlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



postcounter lutscht eier 



Maladin schrieb:


> Was mach ich denn dann *mund abwisch*
> 
> Mala satt



hah er ist jetzt träge und langsam
PACKT IHN


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> JUHU video ist Oben aber die Qualität muss noch verbessert werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lin... ne, besser doch nicht.


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> razyl mit unter 10000 posts zu sehen löst eine seltsame befriedigung in mir aus xDD




_xD

edit:@Lachman dein ICQ suckt xD_


----------



## Lekraan (21. Oktober 2009)

Ihr Flaschen -.-


----------



## Lari (21. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Was mach ich denn dann *mund abwisch*
> 
> Mala satt


Der Dini wieder die Arbeit abnehmen. Armes Ding paddelt ja fast allein im WoW-Forum rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _xD
> 
> edit:@Lachman dein ICQ suckt xD_



kack icq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (21. Oktober 2009)

ach, ich geh wieder.. xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02_OsoUb7C4...feature=related
XD


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> razyl mit unter 10000 posts zu sehen löst eine seltsame befriedigung in mir aus xDD


ca 3,5k hätte er noch


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin dann mal weg und so.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

tschüss und so


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

_juhu frei ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

ma afk was essbares suchen und essen
search and destroy!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

wer is frei O_o


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

_Mach dne Miley ava in der sig weg dan sag ich es dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:juhu 1650 xD _


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> razyl mit unter 10000 posts zu sehen löst eine seltsame befriedigung in mir aus xDD


Ich kann gerne den Account löschen und neu anfangen... da hab ich dann auch weniger als 10.000 Posts... von daher ist es am Ende egal


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

so wieder da und wieder weg nen thread im musikforum mach


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mach dne Miley ava in der sig weg dan sag ich es dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


könntest ihn ja einfach blocken^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

trolli trifft nachtschwärmer kritisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Oktober 2009)

woohoo dini räumt auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

7 threads in 43 min nicht schlecht dini


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

so der lord geht jetzt in die heia gn8 bis morgen um 7:15 genau hier in diesem forum!


----------



## Dini (21. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> woohoo dini räumt auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






DER schrieb:


> 7 threads in 43 min nicht schlecht dini


 /flex 
*lach*
Der eine Closingtext war meine bisherige Glanzleistung <3


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> /flex
> *lach*
> Der eine Closingtext war meine bisherige Glanzleistung <3




_wie wahr der den _


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

nacht lod


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> /flex
> *lach*
> Der eine Closingtext war meine bisherige Glanzleistung <3


dafür kriegste nen ganz tollen ohrwurm: http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/Narwhals/


----------



## Maladin (21. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Der Dini wieder die Arbeit abnehmen. Armes Ding paddelt ja fast allein im WoW-Forum rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Solang sie mich nicht paddelt .. lass ich sie sich austoben.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2009)

nabend


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dafür kriegste nen ganz tollen ohrwurm: http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/Narwhals/




_Was hats duz getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> *Mars schnapp, Warnweste drüberzieh, Word up von Cameo aufleg und mit breitem Grinsen zum älteren Thread verweis*
> Do you dance?



genial dini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

_Word Up von Korn is besser^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Solang sie mich nicht paddelt .. lass ich sie sich austoben.



diese verdammten paddel sprüche will mein gehirn falsch verstehen 


Grüne schrieb:


> nabend



nabend


----------



## Dini (21. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Der Dini wieder die Arbeit abnehmen. Armes Ding paddelt ja fast allein im WoW-Forum rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OOOOH, ein Lari... hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rexo schrieb:


> _wie wahr der den _


*Mars schnapp, Warnweste drüberzieh, Word up von Cameo aufleg und mit breitem Grinsen zum älteren Thread verweis*
Do you dance? (da war der link eingebunden)


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> OOOOH, ein Lari... hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Dini ein geschenk fur dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.weebls-stuff.com/catface/Cat+Face+15/_


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> OOOOH, ein Lari... hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hah war schneller als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hah war schneller als du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stümmt^^


----------



## Dini (21. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dafür kriegste nen ganz tollen ohrwurm: http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/Narwhals/






Rexo schrieb:


> _Dini ein geschenk fur dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*lach* echt cool^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> /flex
> *lach*
> Der eine Closingtext war meine bisherige Glanzleistung <3



AHA O_o


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

_Darf man eigentlich happy Three Frends posten ohne n bann zu bekommen ??_


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Darf man eigentlich happy Three Frends posten ohne n bann zu bekommen ??_


du nich


----------



## Skatero (21. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Darf man eigentlich happy Three Frends posten ohne n bann zu bekommen ??_


Hmm. Wahrscheinlich nicht. Es gibt hier auch Leute, die noch nicht 16 sind. *auf Lachmann zeig* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (21. Oktober 2009)

LoL WTF omfg Doppelpost Dini


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

_Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






edit: wen ihr Cool aid killer zu brutal findet Dini Lillyan und mala dna entfernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abrund Tief Geile Video´s ^^_


----------



## Dini (21. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm. Wahrscheinlich nicht. Es gibt hier auch Leute, die noch nicht 16 sind. *auf Lachmann zeig*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rabenschrey... das kennst du? oO
Die kommen quasi direkt aus der Ecke hier, hab sie neben subway to sally und fiddlers green letztes Jahr live gesehen =)



Maladin schrieb:


> LoL WTF omfg Doppelpost Dini


Äääääh... *hust und rot anlauf*
damn....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Rabenschrey... das kennst du? oO
> Die kommen quasi direkt aus der Ecke hier, hab sie neben subway to sally und fiddlers green letztes Jahr live gesehen =)
> 
> 
> ...



Schäm dich was Fräulein :> ^^


----------



## Skatero (21. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Rabenschrey... das kennst du? oO
> Die kommen quasi direkt aus der Ecke hier, hab sie neben subway to sally und fiddlers green letztes Jahr live gesehen =)


Ja. Aber erst seit heute. Wurde in einem anderen Forum gepostet und das Lied hat mir gefallen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm. Wahrscheinlich nicht. Es gibt hier auch Leute, die noch nicht 16 sind. *auf Lachmann zeig*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



>_<


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

das ist einfach zu viel für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Schäm dich was Fräulein :> ^^


Das schlimmste Fräulein ist in deiner Sig....


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

_Ich kenn zu viele YT Videos xD_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Wir könnten ja alle mal Blade abzocken =O Der drückt eh überall drauf, wo Miley Cyrus steht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja alle mal Blade abzocken =O Der drückt eh überall drauf, wo Miley Cyrus steht



LoL O_o


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Fällt mir gerade ein, ich wollt doch noch den Thread eröffnen =O


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LoL O_o



is doch so blade  <_<


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

_OMG nackt Bilder von Miley Cyrus!!!!

MIley Bilder_


----------



## Lekraan (22. Oktober 2009)

Haaaaaaallo... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Haaaaaaallo...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Falsch verbunden.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

_

_


----------



## Lekraan (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin so kaputt müde, aber ich bin zu faul in mein Bett zu gehen....muss ich nähmlich von dem aufgewärmten Stuhl aufstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2009)

re

und wieder im bett mit laptop auf der suche nach flashgames im internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> re
> 
> und wieder im bett mit laptop auf der suche nach flashgames im internet
> 
> ...


Du hast Langeweile?


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> re
> 
> und wieder im bett mit laptop auf der suche nach beast pr0n im internet
> 
> ...



so gefällt mir das schon besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

_wat den jetzt Flash oder Beast pr0n_


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so gefällt mir das schon besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


beast, furry, eh alles das gleiche *auf rexos kommentar wart*


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> beast, furry, eh alles das gleiche *auf rexos kommentar wart*




_NEIN IST ES NICHT!!!!!_


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _NEIN IST ES NICHT!!!!!_


und die unterschiede siiiiind?


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und die unterschiede siiiiind?



jetzt kriegste ne geballte ladung fachwissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und die unterschiede siiiiind?



_
Der Hauptteil von Beast ist immer Yiff das weis ich Furry is der hauptteil Non-Yiff aber jeder X-Belibige id***kennt nur Yiff Art


**demnext ein Thread in Buffed aufmach uber die Furry´s und go 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


editini darf ich zensiertes anschaungs materiel schnell posten ?? zwishcne yiff und non yiff ??^^_


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Der Hauptteil von Beast ist immer Yiff das weis ich Furry is der hauptteil Non-Yiff aber jeder X-Belibige id***kennt nur Yiff Art
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is yiff


----------



## Lekraan (22. Oktober 2009)

So ich hau ab, 

gutnacht zam


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wtf is yiff



pr0n furry glaub ich


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wtf is yiff




_
-.-

YIff is im Furry bereich Sexueler Kontakt zwischen Furry´s oder Sexuel angehauchte Bilder a la Champagn_


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> -.-
> 
> YIff is im Furry bereich Sexueler Kontakt zwischen Furry´s oder Sexuel angehauchte Bilder a la Champagn_


wtf is champagn


----------



## Silenzz (22. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wtf is champagn


DAS frag ich mich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wtf is champagn



pr0n furry bilder? odern pr0n furry bilder zeichner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

_O MEIN GOTT!!

moment versuche jungendfreies Material zu finden xD _


----------



## Silenzz (22. Oktober 2009)

ich würds lassen, wir hatten schonmal richtig streß mit den Mods und der Thread war fast zu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

die mods hier sind nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (22. Oktober 2009)

nett ja, aber trotzdem streng 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich würde hier nichts riskieren....
&#8364;dith; Achtung Lachmann, der Feind hört bzw. liest mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

ach dini und mala sind nicht streng.....
*hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





omg sie sind hier
PANIK!!11


----------



## Silenzz (22. Oktober 2009)

Oh noez Mala is wieder da


----------



## Maladin (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die mods hier sind nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Unterstellung


----------



## Silenzz (22. Oktober 2009)

Lauf Lachmann, ich opfere eine Erdbeere für dich, vll. rettet dich das!!!! XD


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Unterstellung


jaja über die sexuellen aktivitäten von goldfischen und eichhörnchen dürfen wir nicht REDEN aber lachmann darf ein bild mit einer direkten verlinkung von 4chan posten in dem ein männliches geschlechtsteil zu sehen ist und ein telefon zweckentfremdet in einer körperöffnung steckt


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Unterstellung


Also Dini ist nett =o


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Unterstellung



pff dann seid ihr eben alles böse miese fiese dooflinge :<


Silenzz schrieb:


> Lauf Lachmann, ich opfere eine Erdbeere für dich, vll. rettet dich das!!!! XD



nichtmal ne ananas kann da noch helfen :<


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

_Hab keins gefundne dna einfach ma das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

plx keinen Banne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist Yiff angehacuhte Furry Art^^


edit:abe rjetzt Genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schreib denke ich demnext n Beitrag ^^ frag die moderatoren aber erst zu dne Bildenr ^^
Klick mich_


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab keins gefundne dna einfach ma das hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dein hintergrund im format 200x200?


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> jaja über die sexuellen aktivitäten von goldfischen und eichhörnchen dürfen wir nicht REDEN aber lachmann darf ein bild mit einer direkten verlinkung von 4chan posten in dem ein männliches geschlechtsteil zu sehen ist und ein telefon zweckentfremdet in einer körperöffnung steckt



das hast du doch in meinen post getan!!!11


----------



## Dini (22. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> re
> 
> und wieder im bett mit laptop auf der suche nach flashgames im internet
> 
> ...


http://www.isjageil.com/game_139.html hier nen flashgame^^


----------



## Silenzz (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pff dann seid ihr eben alles böse miese fiese dooflinge :<
> 
> 
> nichtmal ne ananas kann da noch helfen :<



Oh noez, ich fang sie ab, laaaaauuuuuuffffffff =O


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

_Das is nich mein Hintdergrund -.-

da sis meiner -.-

Klick mich

_


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> http://www.isjageil.com/game_139.html hier nen flashgame^^


das is zum einschlafen langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> edit:abe rjetzt Genug
> 
> 
> ...


MACH ES WEG! MACH ES WEG!


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> MACH ES WEG! MACH ES WEG!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das is nich mein Hintdergrund -.-
> 
> da sis meiner -.-
> 
> ...


Fur Affinity
Error 403

Access is Forbidden

We are sorry but access to this resource is currently forbidden. If you are trying to access what you believe is a valid page or file on this site, please contact the administrators for further assistance.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Oh noez, ich fang sie ab, laaaaauuuuuuffffffff =O




*weglauf*
*zurück guck und seh das sie silenzz getötet haben*
NEEEEEEIIIIIIN ihr schweine ih werde ihn rächen
*erdbeere opfe und super power krieg*
mwahahha was macht ihr jetzt?


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Error 403



404 is cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (22. Oktober 2009)

*Röchel* Lachmann, rette mich, ich darf nicht umsonst sterben.... Räche mich mit unvorhersehbarer stille...uff *seufz**Sterb* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 404 is cooler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


403 ist 404 für furries


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Fur Affinity
> Error 403
> 
> Access is Forbidden
> ...


_
grr wen es ums fremd Foren verlinken is is FA naturlcih scheisse -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

unvorhersehbarer stille?
öhhm okay O_o
*unvorhersehbar still sein*
....
....
...
... 
das lutscht eier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*mit erdbeeren super power die mods zertrampel*
mwhahahha


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

MACH ES WEG! MACH ES WEG!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (22. Oktober 2009)

silenzz? Klingelts da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Silents xD ich fands irgendwie passend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


By the way, das flashgame is ja mal sowas von geil xD danke dini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 403 ist 404 für furries



und wieder was gelernt 
*drawn together musik anmach wenn die was gelernt haben*


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> MACH ES WEG! MACH ES WEG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_Weis du Razyl langsam geht der spruch mir bei dir am arsch vorbei und ist nicht mehr lustig also lass es_


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weis du Razyl langsam geht der spruch mir bei dir am arsch vorbei und ist nicht mehr lustig also lass es_


Wenn es dir am "Arsch" vorbeigeht, kann ich ihn ja trotzdem weiter posten =O


----------



## Silenzz (22. Oktober 2009)

/pwned by razyl xD


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> /pwned by razyl xD


Wo ist ein Razyl?


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn es dir am "Arsch" vorbeigeht, kann ich ihn ja trotzdem weiter posten =O




_Mach doch pusht damit e nur deinen Counte rund nervst alle_


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mach doch pusht damit e nur deinen Counte rund nervst alle_


Was geht mich der dumme Postcounter an? Und zudem gibt es hier die Funktion "Ignorieren", ergo könnten mich alle ignorieren und ich nerve dann keinen mehr.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

was hat es bloß gesehen? döm dödöm.....döm dödöm döööö


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was hat es bloß gesehen? döm dödöm.....döm dödöm döööö





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XDDD


----------



## Silenzz (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was hat es bloß gesehen? döm dödöm.....döm dödöm döööö


epic xD


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

_Genau so epic wie der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Blablabla Mr freeman 



_


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Genau so epic wie der
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so epic...*schnüff*


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde die Mods hier noch human in den WoW Foren wird man wegen jedem Mist gesperrt. War mir eh egal da ich WoW wieder von der Platte getilgt habe. Nur herrscht jetzt gähnende Langeweile. Borderlands und Dragon Age kommen erst im November.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

ich spiel schon seit 5 monaten nichtmehr und kann mich nicht beschweren  manchmal würd ich schon gerne meinen krieger spieln aber noja muß nicht sein
*notiz an mich selbst*
wenn ich mal wieder mit wow anfang nen untoten machen und denn rob zombie nennen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich spiel schon seit 5 monaten nichtmehr und kann mich nicht beschweren  manchmal würd ich schon gerne meinen krieger spieln aber noja muß nicht sein
> *notiz an mich selbst*
> wenn ich mal wieder mit wow anfang nen untoten machen und denn rob zombie nennen
> 
> ...


UNd dann entdeckt dich der echte Rob Zombie und verklagt dich *g*


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich spiel schon seit 5 monaten nichtmehr und kann mich nicht beschweren  manchmal würd ich schon gerne meinen krieger spieln aber noja muß nicht sein
> *notiz an mich selbst*
> wenn ich mal wieder mit wow anfang nen untoten machen und denn rob zombie nennen
> 
> ...



Ja ich auch nicht und ich dachte es würde mich nochmal reizen aber als ich die 3.3 Patchnotes gelesen hab da wurde mir echt ganz anders. Blizzard will wohl WoW vom Netz nehmen anders kann ich mir diese ständigen Schüsse ins eigene Knie nicht erklären.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> UNd dann entdeckt dich der echte Rob Zombie und verklagt dich *g*



och dann nenn ich den eben rôbzómbíê 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

_Weis einer ob es das game Conker’s Bad Fur Day noch iwo gibt ?? hab gehohrt es soll for na zeit neu fur Xbox releat worden sein _


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> och dann nenn ich den eben rôbzómbíê
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du musst dann auch so ... naja ähem singen, wenn man es so nohc bezeichnen kann, wie der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du musst dann auch so ... naja ähem singen, wenn man es so nohc bezeichnen kann, wie der
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pff :<



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (22. Oktober 2009)

naja bin mal off jungs und mädels gute nacht haut rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weis einer ob es das game Conker’s Bad Fur Day noch iwo gibt ?? hab gehohrt es soll for na zeit neu fur Xbox releat worden sein _



Gibts das nicht mehr auf dem Marketplace? Ich habs noch für N64.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pff :<
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn schon, denn schon. Sonst isses ja langweilig. Mein späterer The Old Republic Char nenne ich "Darth Lachmann" XD


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn schon, denn schon. Sonst isses ja langweilig. Mein späterer The Old Republic Char nenne ich "Darth Lachmann" XD



Ein Sith! Verbrennt ihn! Stark die helle Seite der Macht in mir ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ein Sith! Verbrennt ihn! Stark die helle Seite der Macht in mir ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Beurks* Jedis... Sith > Bountyhunter > Jedi


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> naja bin mal off jungs und mädels gute nacht haut rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn schon, denn schon. Sonst isses ja langweilig. Mein späterer The Old Republic Char nenne ich "Darth Lachmann" XD



ich fühle mich geehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ja das mit dem singen krieg ich schon hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Gibts das nicht mehr auf dem Marketplace? Ich habs noch für N64.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Ich fanbs Damals fur die n64 wahr das eins der epic games schlecht hin TheGreat Mighty Poo xD _


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich fühle mich geehrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Darth Lachmann... das hat was. *notier*


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

_anstand ich bin dei vater ich bin rob zombie oder wie ?? xD _


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _anstand ich bin dei vater ich bin rob zombie oder wie ?? xD _


Darth Vader hat sich damals nur versprochen! Luke wurde im Genlabor hergestellt! Das ist bewiesen!


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

Nenn dich doch gleich Darth Schneemann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2009)

http://playit.ch/online-spiele/denkspiele/logik/bloc/2644


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Nenn dich doch gleich Darth Schneemann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das passt nur im Winter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Darth Lachmann... das hat was. *notier*



ja klar hat das was *hust*


Razyl schrieb:


> Darth Vader hat sich damals nur versprochen! Luke wurde im Genlabor hergestellt! Das ist bewiesen!



echt? das erklärt so einiges.....interessant


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> echt? das erklärt so einiges.....interessant


Ich meine, ein Mann in seinem Alter und dann das Asthma... sorry, aber da kann sich jeder mal versprechen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das passt nur im Winter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das erinnert mich an mein svz bild  da hab ich ne weinachtsmann mütze auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich meine, ein Mann in seinem Alter und dann das Asthma... sorry, aber da kann sich jeder mal versprechen!



_Amen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das erinnert mich an mein svz bild  da hab ich ne weinachtsmann mütze auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das bild haste auch bei mybuffed.
n4p


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich meine, ein Mann in seinem Alter und dann das Asthma... sorry, aber da kann sich jeder mal versprechen!



xD


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das erinnert mich an mein svz bild  da hab ich ne weinachtsmann mütze auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schau mal in dein mybuffed Profil...


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

Verdammt ich brauche auch noch einen guten Namen für SW schwanke aber zwischen Bountyhunter und Jedi. Ich hoffe man darf Gungans killen oder wie die hiessen Jar Jar Binks Rasse darf einfach nicht überleben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das bild haste auch bei mybuffed.
> n4p



echt? oh.... ganz vergessen


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> echt? oh.... ganz vergessen


Noob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noob
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



man darf doch mal was vergessen >_<


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> man darf doch mal was vergessen >_<


nein!


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

Schon 2 Mods lesen hier mit. Sehr interessant warten wohl auch darauf das was spannendes passiert.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> man darf doch mal was vergessen >_<


Nein, zumindest nicht ein eigenes Profilbild oO


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

_Lachman hats auch das Bild fur ICQ xD 
wie is das eigentlich entstanden_


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein!





Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, zumindest nicht ein eigenes Profilbild oO



ich bin alt....lasst mich Oo


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin alt....lasst mich Oo


du bist nich ma alt genug für bier -.-


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin alt....lasst mich Oo


Nein, Darth Vader ist alt. Du bist jung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist nich ma alt genug für bier -.-



Warst du in letzter Zeit mal in den Grundschulen die saufen schon mit 9.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lachman hats auch das Bild fur ICQ xD
> wie is das eigentlich entstanden_



öhh vor 1 jahr weihnachten 
die mütze hatten wa beim turnverein bei der nikolausfeier bekommen
ich brauchte ma nen bild für svz und icq und ich fand das sah ganz lustig aus bild is bei nem freund in zimmer entstanden...haben auch viele lustige bilder mit der mütze gemacht  ihr glaubt gar nicht was man alles mit ner mütze machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (22. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Schon 2 Mods lesen hier mit. Sehr interessant warten wohl auch darauf das was spannendes passiert.


Du bist nicht so oft hier, das merkt man :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Warst du in letzter Zeit mal in den Grundschulen die saufen schon mit 9.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


es geht ums gesetzliche, ab dem mans darf, nicht um das, wo mans tut, n4p ~.~

und nein, ich war in letzter zeit nicht an grundschulen :S


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Warst du in letzter Zeit mal in den Grundschulen die saufen schon mit 9.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Siehe Perfectenemy



DER schrieb:


> öhh vor 1 jahr weihnachten
> die mütze hatten wa beim turnverein bei der nikolausfeier bekommen
> ich brauchte ma nen bild für svz und icq und ich fand das sah ganz lustig aus O_o


SVZ? Ha, deine Daten wurden geklaut! XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist nich ma alt genug für bier -.-



4 monate :/



Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, Darth Vader ist alt. Du bist jung.



pff darth vader esxistiert nicht.HAH


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Siehe Perfectenemy
> 
> 
> SVZ? Ha, deine Daten wurden geklaut! XD



pff ich bin eh uninteressant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> es geht ums gesetzliche, ab dem mans darf, nicht um das, wo mans tut, n4p ~.~
> 
> und nein, ich war in letzter zeit nicht an grundschulen :S


 
Hast du erst mir 16 Bier getrunken?


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pff darth vader esxistiert nicht.HAH


*Asthmaanfall* Lachmann, ich bin dein Herrscher*asthmaanfall endet*


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Hast du erst mir 16 Bier getrunken?


hab ich das irgendwo behauptet?


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Hast du erst mir 16 Bier getrunken?


Haha, Brille hat doch schon mit 6 an der Wodkaflasche gehangen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Asthmaanfall* Lachmann, ich bin dein Herrscher*asthmaanfall endet*



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
ich hab nen asthmatiker als herrscher :<


----------



## Perfectenemy (22. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab ich das irgendwo behauptet?


 
Du hast mich wohl falsch verstanden mir gings darum das die Gesetze zwar da sind aber sie kaum einer befolgt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha, Brille hat doch schon mit 6 an der Wodkaflasche gehangen xD


och razyl, das sollte doch unter uns bleiben -.-' 

^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass der HSV sowieso nie Meister wird, dank Labbadia?

@ Brille:
Ich hab sogar Bilder davon!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Du hast mich wohl falsch verstanden mir gings darum das die Gesetze zwar da sind aber sie kaum einer befolgt.


/facepalm


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

mönchengladbah ole ole
gladbach


razyl giev bilder will 6 jährigen brille sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> razyl giev bilder will 6 jährigen brille sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Willst du nicht wirklich sehen.... das sieht einfach nur schrecklich aus...


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Willst du nicht wirklich sehen.... das sieht einfach nur schrecklich aus...



xD


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xD


Wer will schon 6-Jährige sehen, die an der Wodkaflasche hängen? Außerdem will ich Brilles tollen Ruf net versauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer will schon 6-Jährige sehen, die an der Wodkaflasche hängen? Außerdem will ich Brilles tollen Ruf net versauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ICH ICH!! und welchen tollen ruf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ICH ICH!! und welchen tollen ruf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, am Ende weiß ja dann jeder dass er keine grüne Brille besitzt QQ


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, am Ende weiß ja dann jeder dass er keine grüne Brille besitzt QQ



ba dum pisch


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Lachmann hängt schon seit er 4 ist an Rob Zombies Alben rum =O


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2009)

bin ma weg, viel spaß mit 6 jahre alten grünen brillen und wodka


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann hängt schon seit er 4 ist an Rob Zombies Alben rum =O



na und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kronas schrieb:


> bin ma weg, viel spaß mit 6 jahre alten grünen brillen und wodka



nacht


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> na und?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist nicht gesund!
@ Kronas:
nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist nicht gesund!
> @ Kronas:
> nacht



wieso?


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wieso?


Dauerhaftes Rob-Zombie-Hören führt zu schweren Hirnschäden. Ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen von Dr. Dr. Dr. Darth Vader


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dauerhaftes Rob-Zombie-Hören führt zu schweren Hirnschäden. Ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen von Dr. Dr. Dr. Darth Vader



was für hi....*einschlaf*....
....
....
*aufwach*rnschäden?


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was für hi....*einschlaf*....
> ....
> ....
> *aufwach*rnschäden?


Wenn du also jetzt aufhörst kannst du in knapp 60 Jahren wieder normal denken! Ist das nicht toll?


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du also jetzt aufhörst kannst du in knapp 60 Jahren wieder normal denken! Ist das nicht toll?



will aber nicht aufhören :<
ich neme hirnschäden in kauf wenn ich dafür rob zombie hören kann


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> will aber nicht aufhören :<
> ich neme hirnschäden in kauf wenn ich dafür rob zombie hören kann


Ich seh schon... wenn Rob Zombie stirbt... Lachmann weinen auf den Boden und betet einen Rob Zombie altar an!


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich seh schon... wenn Rob Zombie stirbt... Lachmann weinen auf den Boden und betet einen Rob Zombie altar an!



nö 
ich erlerne dann nekromantie und lass ihn von den toten aufstehen....dann ist er wirklich rob zombie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (22. Oktober 2009)

Nacht...Schwärmer (mir ist sehr wohl bewusst wie flach der ist^^)
Liep sein *g*


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö
> ich erlerne dann nekromantie und lass ihn von den toten aufstehen....dann ist er wirklich rob zombie
> 
> 
> ...


Und wenn es net klappt?



Dini schrieb:


> Nacht...Schwärmer (mir ist sehr wohl bewusst wie flach der ist^^)
> Liep sein *g*


FÜßE HOCH!
Und wir sind immer liep...
So, wenn nun Dini weg ist, kann ihc ja endlich auspacken über sie. Über diese Erpresserin QQ


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nacht...Schwärmer (mir ist sehr wohl bewusst wie flach der ist^^)
> Liep sein *g*



ich bin lieb aber nich liep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Razyl schrieb:


> Und wenn es net klappt?



dann hab ich nen problem....mhhh
dann greife ich eben auf den rob zombie altar zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann hab ich nen problem....mhhh
> dann greife ich eben auf den rob zombie altar zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oder begehst selbstmord? :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oder begehst selbstmord? :O



auch gute idee dann folg ich rob 
danke razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> auch gute idee dann folg ich rob
> danke razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rob kommt in die Hölle, Lachmann in den Himmel


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

_O man -.- need das game Conker: Live & Reloaded find es nirgent zum kaufne das is zum harre ausraufen_


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rob kommt in die Hölle, Lachmann in den Himmel



ich hab gestern ne ameise zertreten ich komme auch in die hölle >_<
aber da ich eh den vikinger glauben hab komm ich eh nach vallhalla *g*


dini hab ne frage 
verdammt sie is wieder weg >_>


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab gestern ne ameise zertreten ich komme auch in die hölle >_<
> aber da ich eh den vikinger glauben hab komm ich eh nach vallhalla *g*


Du... du kommst ins Fegefeuer!


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du... du kommst ins Fegefeuer!



cool da isses schön warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> cool da isses schön warm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa...
naja, ich geh nun schlafen. Gute nacht, viel Spaß im Fegefeuer... neben Brille und Dini  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa...
> naja, ich geh nun schlafen. Gute nacht, viel Spaß im Fegefeuer... neben Brille und Dini
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




na gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin dann wohl auch mal schlafen nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

_DIe Schwarmer sterben aus :/ dna bin ich auch wegn xD _


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

21 uhr ABEND


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

man is hier viel los D:


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> man is hier viel los D:



wird vllt besser wenn du die kackbratze aus deiner sig nimmst Ó_ó


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wird vllt besser wenn du die kackbratze aus deiner sig nimmst Ó_ó



NIEMALS


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wird vllt besser wenn du die kackbratze aus deiner sig nimmst Ó_ó


von der kackbratze kam gestern abend n lied im fernsehen. zum gkück konnte ich fix weiterschalten^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> NIEMALS



mach es raus >_<


riesentrolli schrieb:


> von der kackbratze kam gestern abend n lied im fernsehen. zum gkück konnte ich fix weiterschalten^^



brrr.... uääh... :/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

NIE UND NIE NIE NIEMALS NIE


----------



## Crackmack (22. Oktober 2009)

Shark allen hier


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Shark allen hier



GEH WEG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzw Abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> NIE UND NIE NIE NIEMALS NIE



doch doch und dochmals doch !!


Crackmack schrieb:


> Shark allen hier



oh noez


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

_Nabend alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s ^^

NIEDER MIT KACKBRATZE!!!_


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

!!!


----------



## Crackmack (22. Oktober 2009)

mowl disneyheld


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Abend Du Kackbratze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend Du Kackbratze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Sagt der Mileyholiker :/_


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Nun zeige ich euch, wie man einen Blade schnell zum sabbern bringt...


----------



## Crackmack (22. Oktober 2009)

Die Titten sind sicher gefaked !


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nun zeige ich euch, wie man einen Blade schnell zum sabbern bringt...



OHHHHHHHHHHHHYEAAAAAHHHHHHHHH BABY O_O


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

_Igit bitte nich :/_


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Die Ttten sind sicher gefaked !



und wie !!111


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Und jetzt der Kontrast in Richtung SKANDALE!


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

_

_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich sehe die 2 videos nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und jetzt der Kontrast in Richtung SKANDALE!





ewwwwwwwww


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich sehe eure 2 doofen videos nicht D:


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Und was lehrt es uns? Von wegen unschuldiges Mädchen... 
Und was bringt die Zukunft? Viele, viele Skandale mwhaha


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich sehe eure 2 doofen videos nicht D:



du willst nurnicht sehen wie häßlich blöd dumm und häßlich die is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

und singen kann die auch nicht <_<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du willst nurnicht sehen wie häßlich blöd dumm und häßlich die is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne ich sehe keins der videos hier mehr O_o


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich warte nur noch drauf, dass irgendein Magazin das neue Musikvideo von Ihr anprangert hrhr


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

haha


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

Was den fürn video man BINDET DIE MA RICHTIG EIN ....


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABqh9N-Mw5E...yer_profilepage


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Was den fürn video man BINDET DIE MA RICHTIG EIN ....


Die sind richtig eingebunden du nap!

@ Mano, den Raben:
Abend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich liebe Alice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die von Ihnen eingegebene Internetadresse www.youtube.com/watch konnte nicht gefunden werden. Wir haben für Sie folgende weiterfühernde Ergebnisse:


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Mano, den Raben:
> Abend



jutn abend^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich liebe Alice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haha [2]


nabend mano


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

geht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

verdammt -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

OMG DIE LOLITA FOTOS >_>


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG DIE LOLITA FOTOS >_>


Ja, zeigt ja nur, wo sie hinwill... 
Ich sags ja, die endet wie Britney und Lindsay Lohan... Drogen, Alkohol und nackte Tatsachen


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Oktober 2009)

Noch nen Jährchen oder zwei und wir sehen sie ganz nackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was dann NATÜRLICH nur ganz dolle fiese Hacker vom Handy/PC gestohlen haben bla blubb badabing... also spätestens dann, wenn die Windepupser rausgewachsen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja und Disney is ja sooooooooooooooo sauber ....


----------



## Crackmack (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, zeigt ja nur, wo sie hinwill...
> Ich sags ja, die endet wie Britney und Lindsay Lohan... Drogen, Alkohol und nackte Tatsachen


nein danke


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Noch nen Jährchen oder zwei und wir sehen sie ganz nackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jep, wie immer... 
Angeblich existiert ja sogar ein Nackt-Foto von Ihr in den USA... das natürlich reinzufällig von Ihren Laptop stammte...



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ja und Disney is ja sooooooooooooooo sauber ....


Sind sie doch auch... was die Stars nach dem Vertrag machen, kann ja Disney egal sein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jep, wie immer...
> Angeblich existiert ja sogar ein Nackt-Foto von Ihr in den USA... das natürlich reinzufällig von Ihren Laptop stammte...




Brrr... wer will das sehen, noch viel zu jung, ist doch nix dran verdammt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

das is doch ma Nice :O


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Brrr... wer will das sehen, noch viel zu jung, ist doch nix dran verdammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pädos wollen das sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das is doch ma Nice :O


Zu matter Staub und die Lichteffekte sind mittelmaß


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Noch nen Jährchen oder zwei und wir sehen sie ganz nackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bähh... lasst die angezogen 
das von vabessa hudgens wollte auch keiner sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pädos wollen das sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ahja groß master Lead Designer ^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ahja groß master Lead Designer ^^


Das hat nichts mit Lead Designer zu tun... das erkennt man auch so. Die Flugzeuge sind dagegen ganz nett detailliert und die sonstigen Effekte ganz nett.
Aber das geht auch noch mit DirectX9...


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Oktober 2009)

Nur manche Flugmanöver dürften verdammter Bullshit sein :O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Lead Designer zu tun... das erkennt man auch so. Die Flugzeuge sind dagegen ganz nett detailliert und die sonstigen Effekte ganz nett.
> Aber das geht auch noch mit DirectX9...



AHJA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> AHJA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, selbst die CryEngine 2 könnte sowas darstellen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, selbst die CryEngine 2 könnte sowas darstellen.



ja ach echt ... Zomg


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja ach echt ... Zomg


Von daher ist dieses Video teilweise sogar schwachsinnig... DirectX 11 schön und gut, aber erst Mitte 2010 sehen wir erste Fortschritte


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

ich habe lust auf kakao :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich habe lust auf kakao :O



*melise apfel tee hab*


yay jetzt kann ich das rammstein album hören  nochmals danke rexo ^.^


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich habe lust auf kakao :O



dann bau dir welchen?


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dann bau dir welchen?


Immer diese Schweizer...
können nicht richtig deutsch


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dann bau dir welchen?



wie baut man kakao?


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Immer diese Schweizer...
> können nicht richtig deutsch



lass mich^^ ich sag zu allen solchen sachen bauen^^ hat nüx mit schweizer zu tun^^ bin halt einfach ich^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> lass mich^^ ich sag zu allen solchen sachen bauen^^ hat nüx mit schweizer zu tun^^ bin halt einfach ich^^



ey kannste mir ma nen käsebrot bauen!
so?


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> lass mich^^ ich sag zu allen solchen sachen bauen^^ hat nüx mit schweizer zu tun^^ bin halt einfach ich^^


DAS würde ich nun auch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ey kannste mir ma nen käsebrot bauen!
> so?



genau^^

oder n tee bauen, n sandwich bauen, nudeln bauen, n steak bauen etc^^


----------



## Grushdak (22. Oktober 2009)

Neight, nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> genau^^
> 
> oder n tee bauen, n sandwich bauen, nudeln bauen, n steak bauen etc^^



xD


nabend grushdak


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

LoL wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> genau^^
> 
> oder n tee bauen, n sandwich bauen, nudeln bauen, n steak bauen etc^^


Ob das im Restaurant klappt...



Grushdak schrieb:


> Neight, nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abend


----------



## Grushdak (22. Oktober 2009)

Da ist das Käsebrot ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

_Langeweile!!_


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Langeweile!!_


Tanz mit Lachmann!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Langeweile!!_



Mach was ^^


----------



## Grushdak (22. Oktober 2009)

Hätte nicht den Fehler machen sollen, gleich nach TBC WotLK zu installieren -
das dauert ja eeeeeeeewig ..


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tanz mit Lachmann!



/headbang



das rammstein album geht ab


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hätte nicht den Fehler machen sollen, gleich nach TBC WotLK zu installieren -
> das dauert ja eeeeeeeewig ..


Weiß du was dein größter Fehler war? Überhaupt WoW zu installieren!

@ Lachmann:
Tanzen, nicht headbangen!


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /headbang


*mitbang*


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /headbang




_/sign ^^_


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *mitbang*


Oh noez ein LoD!
Wer es fängt bekommt 100.000 Gold in WoW!


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Lachmann:
> Tanzen, nicht headbangen!



headbangen > tanzen



LordofDemons schrieb:


> *mitbang*



*zurückbang* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /headbang






LordofDemons schrieb:


> *mitbang*





> <roxxtacy> *headbang*
> <Alucard> *mitbang*
> <roxxtacy> *zusammenbang*
> <Sevothtarte> *gangbang*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

/Shuffle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> /Shuffle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bangt ihn zu tode!!!
*blade tod bang*


----------



## Grushdak (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weiß du was dein größter Fehler war? Überhaupt WoW zu installieren!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist ja nur Reinstall - nachdem ich den PC wegen Dr. Watson neu aufsetzen musste.
Dieser Dr. watson bereitet mir aber noch Kopfschmerzen - ich wanke. ..


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bangt ihn zu tode!!!
> *blade tod bang*



/shuffelt Lachmann weg


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bangt ihn zu tode!!!
> *blade tod bang*


_
Ich stell mir das gerade vor xD n halb töter Blade auf dem boden und Lachman bangt ihn zu brei ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> /shuffelt Lachmann weg



pff shuffeln lutscht eier

*blade mit der windmill umbring*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2009)

Hadbanger lutschen 

/shuffelt weiter


----------



## Tabuno (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weiß du was dein größter Fehler war? Überhaupt WoW zu installieren!





Razyl schrieb:


> Oh noez ein LoD!
> Wer es fängt bekommt 100.000 Gold in WoW!



ahja ok...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pff shuffeln lutscht eier
> 
> *blade mit der windmill umbring*


das heisst du kiffst ihn tot? o.O


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

das erinnert mich wieder an rammstein

bang bang :O


----------



## Lillyan (22. Oktober 2009)

Bei der nächsten kleinen Provokation oder Beleidigung ist hier heute endgültig zu!


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Bei der nächsten kleinen Provokation oder Beleidigung ist hier heute endgültig zu!


Endgültig = endgültig für immer? :O


----------



## Skatero (22. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Bei der nächsten kleinen Provokation oder Beleidigung ist hier heute endgültig zu!





Razyl schrieb:


> Endgültig = endgültig für immer? :O


Hmm. Wahrscheinlich nicht.

Ich geh jetzt schlafen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Lillyan (22. Oktober 2009)

Das würden wir dann intern besprechen


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2009)

mann mann mann was macht ihr denn, grad mit schami fertig gelevelt und wollte mal vorbeischauen, da seh ich:
Gott und die Welt
Letzter Beitrag: Nachtschwärmer von Lillyan vor 14 Minuten

14 minuten von nem mod? das konnte nichts gutes heißen^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mann mann mann was macht ihr denn, grad mit schami fertig gelevelt und wollte mal vorbeischauen, da seh ich:
> Gott und die Welt
> Letzter Beitrag: Nachtschwärmer von Lillyan vor 14 Minuten
> 
> 14 minuten von nem mod? das konnte nichts gutes heißen^^


Och... der Thread war ja lange nemmer geclosed... da musste mal sowas her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och... der Thread war ja lange nemmer geclosed... da musste mal sowas her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist der thread grad 6 seiten kürzer geworden? oO


----------



## Lillyan (22. Oktober 2009)

Jep


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ist der thread grad 6 seiten kürzer geworden? oO


Jap, gesamte 6 Seiten


----------



## Kronas (22. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jep


dir ist echt langweilig


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dir ist echt langweilig


Eigentlich wollte sie ja lollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (22. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dir ist echt langweilig


Glaub mir, ich könnte mir grad lustigeres vorstellen als wegen so einem Kindergarten massenweise Posts zu löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenns zumindest eine ernsthafte ausgeartete Diskussion wär... aber so ein Kinderkram *seufz*


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Glaub mir, ich könnte mir grad lustigeres vorstellen als wegen so einem Kindergarten massenweise Posts zu löschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer hat denn nun den Bann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Oktober 2009)

wieso wurden denn meine posts gelöscht? *buhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wieso wurden denn meine posts gelöscht? *buhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil es einfacher ist alle Posts zu löschen...


----------



## Lillyan (22. Oktober 2009)

Weil ich keine Lust hatte aus 6 Seiten Provokation und Beleidigung die vielleicht 1 oder 2 vernünftigen Posts rauszusuchen (falls sie da waren).


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Weil ich keine Lust hatte aus 6 Seiten Provokation und Beleidigung die vielleicht 1 oder 2 vernünftigen Posts rauszusuchen (falls sie da waren).


Waren sie!


----------



## Lillyan (23. Oktober 2009)

Na, dann könnt ihr ja jetzt auch wieder vernünftig reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Na, dann könnt ihr ja jetzt auch wieder vernünftig reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Um noch mal auf meine Frage zurück zu kommen: Wer wurde denn gebannt? Oder darfst du das net sagen?:<


----------



## Lillyan (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich sags nicht, damit ist das Thema beendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich sags nicht, damit ist das Thema beendet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och menno! Du bist fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (23. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

WTF?


----------



## Dini (23. Oktober 2009)

tzä^^
Ist die Katze mal ausm Haus, tnazen die Mäuse auf den Tischen Polka.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WTF?



mein gedanke^^


----------



## Lillyan (23. Oktober 2009)

Alan! Alan! Alan! Alan! Alan! Alan! Al! Alan! Alan! Alan! Alan! Alan! Alan! Alan!


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> tzä^^
> Ist die Katze mal ausm Haus, tnazen die Mäuse auf den Tischen Polka.



nene wir warn am headbangen net am polka tanzen


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> tzä^^
> Ist die Katze mal ausm Haus, tnazen die Mäuse auf den Tischen Polka.


Lüge!


----------



## Lillyan (23. Oktober 2009)

Nighttime! DAYTIME! Nighttime! DAYTIME! Nighttime! DAYTIME! Nighttime! DAYTIME!


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_


Catface is so epic xD hab alle episoden auf meinem Computer xD 
_


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nighttime! DAYTIME! Nighttime! DAYTIME! Nighttime! DAYTIME! Nighttime! DAYTIME!



nimmt ihr ma wer die drogen wech? Oo

oder gebt sie mir...


----------



## Dini (23. Oktober 2009)

Nighttime... DAYTIIIIIIIIME!
I wo Drogen, wir sind so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nighttime... DAYTIIIIIIIIME!
> I wo Drogen, wir sind so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



habter wehnigstens n bisserl alk? hab nüx mehr zuhause...


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_Mir ist Langweilig :/



_


----------



## Ol@f (23. Oktober 2009)

Abend.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Abend.


Abend Olaf


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_Abend :/

Dini mach was es is so still hier 

und hab Hand schmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



***Kampt mit dem Glas nacho söße um es aufzumachwen **

edit:ne im ernst wer macht die scheiss dinger eigentlich so fest zu_


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Abend.



moin


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

*Razyl rezzt den Thread*


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Razyl rezzt den Thread*




_Reanimation fehlgeschlagen 


edit:**nach Ärzt schreit** schnell wir brauchen 20mg SPAM!!! gogogog!!!_


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Reanimation fehlgeschlagen _


Damn, dann fangen wir halt einen Streit an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Damn, dann fangen wir halt einen Streit an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



au ja^^ auf weitere 6 gelöschte seiten!


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> au ja^^ auf weitere 6 gelöschte seiten!


Es taucht maximal 1 post auf und der Thread ist zu   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_ICh glaub ich Fang gleich an happy Three Friends zu posten xD _


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es taucht maximal 1 post auf und der Thread ist zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na das wolln wa ja net^^

wär schade wen der n8schwärmer in der versenkung verschwindet^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na das wolln wa ja net^^
> 
> wär schade wen der n8schwärmer in der versenkung verschwindet^^


Och... also so würde ich das nicht sagen *g*


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

rexo! ich hab was gelernt :O
das hier heißt auf furrynesisch champagn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_Guitar Hero is ja so ahnlich wie echte gatare oder??

Wie halt ich die Gitare richtig ohne einen Hand Krampf zu bekommen ?? 
bekomme immer derbe schmerzen bei schnellen song´s wie Wolfmother-Back Round (spiele mit4 Farben )

edit:nicht ganz aber fast^^ Champagn is Krystal ohne Kleider in Orange xd und extrem exorische ausstarhlung xD_


----------



## Ol@f (23. Oktober 2009)

Joa, dafür müsste man wissen wie du die Gitarre hälst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Teilweise ist es aber auch Training/"Abhärtung".
Edit. Die Haltung ist halt teilweise doch ziemlich individuell.


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Guitar Hero is ja so ahnlich wie echte gatare oder??
> 
> Wie halt ich die Gitare richtig ohne einen Hand Krampf zu bekommen ??
> bekomme immer derbe schmerzen bei schnellen song´s wie Wolfmother-Back Round (spiele mit4 Farben )_


wenn die leute versuchen through fire and flames zu spielen dann fixieren sie die gitarre auf dem boden und einer kloppt auf den tasten rum und einer rüttelt am roten dingen unten

btw, beachte meinen post über dir

edit: ohne kleidung? omfg xD
edit2: und dann beschwerst du dich über 4chanfurry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenn die leute versuchen through fire and flames zu spielen dann fixieren sie die gitarre auf dem boden und einer kloppt auf den tasten rum und einer rüttelt am roten dingen unten
> 
> btw, beachte meinen post über dir
> 
> ...



_
Hab den rekort im tv gesehen xD wurde Live damals ausgestraht xD der junge hatte sie nich mehr alle ^^

Rammstein du hats is kein problem aber was finger krepierne is is Sultans of Swing  weil es fats 6min dauert aber das schreklichste sind Heavy Metal songs OMG

edit:Champagne is Material4payed ^^  _


----------



## Ol@f (23. Oktober 2009)

Dann ist es höchstwahrscheinlich einfach nur die Ausdauer.


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_Beim Haupt problem is eigentlich meinen Counter auf 4 zu halten xD Starpower eledigt sich vom selbst da ich die Gitare schrag halte


edit:vergessen zu schreiben Tremolo hasse ich und Die HOBO´s^^ _


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> edit:Champagne is Material4payed ^^  _


bezahlfurry? oO
gibts kein youpr0n für furry? xD


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bezahlfurry? oO
> gibts kein youpr0n für furry? xD



_ka interesiere mich nich sonderlich fur prOn furry nur fu normal art ^^

edit:gerade langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer weis aus welchem Film das is 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

nem furry film? O_o


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> edit:gerade langeweile
> 
> 
> ...


der furrynator?


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_Gibt es leider noch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nextes jahr xD

und Hallo Lachmann xD

edit:Kronas nich dein ernst oder _


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gibt es leider noch nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum hat ich recht?^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Wer weis aus welchem Film das is
> _


Fight Club


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_Kronas nein und Razyl ja xD _


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kronas nein und Razyl ja xD _


Tja, wie gut ich mal wieder bin =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

in fight club sind furry szenen?! Ó_ó


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> in fight club sind furry szenen?! Ó_ó


photoshop'd


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_-.-NEIN das is n Fan Furry Art von einer Szene 

Das hier is das orginal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:Kronas nix Photoshop_


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

aaaaahhhhhhhhh ok 
yay ich hab gleich assasins creed durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_OMG ein Lillyan!! 


FANGT ES!!_


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

sie is zu schnell weil wegen mod und so


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aaaaahhhhhhhhh ok
> yay ich hab gleich assasins creed durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Erst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aaaaahhhhhhhhh ok
> yay ich hab gleich assasins creed durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das is sau einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rexo schrieb:


> _-.-NEIN das is n Fan Furry Art von einer Szene
> 
> Das hier is das orginal
> 
> ...


und wie macht man fanarts? mit photoshop!



Rexo schrieb:


> _OMG ein Lillyan!!
> 
> 
> FANGT ES!!_


hyperball, los! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_Ich habs!!!!


**Lillyan anguck und sieht wie Lilllyan zu einer Riesen Monster wierd und sagt***Los lassen oder sterben 


**Lillyanfahlen lass und Pasnich wgelauft**_


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich kann das nur manchma zocken wenn ich (wie jetzt) bei nem freund bin >_< sonst hab ich nur wahllos rumgeschnetzelt aber heute wollt ich halt ma bisschen story durchzocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich habs!!!!
> 
> 
> **Lyllian anguck und sieht wie Lyllian zu einer Riesen Monster wierd und sagt***Los lassen oder sterben
> ...


gut dass du *Lyllian* *fahlen* lässt und nicht *Lillyan*


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_Habs editiert xD 

edit:hab langewiele wir wer n parr Furry Comic´s xD oder n Pod Cast ^^_


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Habs editiert xD
> 
> edit:hab langewiele *wir wer n parr Furry Comic´s* xD oder n Pod Cast ^^_


furry ist nicht gut für deine sprache ;D


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_Bist nur Neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bist nur Neidisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gib mir 2 tage 4chanzeit und ich hab mehr furry auf dem pc als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_Ich hab 2 Gigabyte mit yiff free art belegt und n halbes mit yiff also Traum weiter xD _


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich hab 2 Gigabyte mit yiff free art belegt und n halbes mit yiff also Traum weiter xD _


was ist der unterschied zwischen


Rexo schrieb:


> yiff free art


und


Rexo schrieb:


> yiff


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_Bitte zwing mich nicht das zu erklaren wne n mod da is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bitte zwing mich nicht das zu erklaren wne n mod da is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ppsssst bilde ein wort aus den buchstaben n und p und benutze es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_YIff-Is so was wie der Sexuele akt oder Erotisch angehaucht ^^
Yiff free -Normale Furry Bilder wie ich sie manchmal als Deaktop Bild haben ^^

wen man Furry in Goggel eingibt und auf Bilder suche geht sieht man was non und yiff is ^^_


----------



## MasterXoX (23. Oktober 2009)

SERVER  DOWN!!


----------



## VaulTier (23. Oktober 2009)

interessant alle europ. wow server down - stromrechnung nicht bezahlt? :x


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _YIff-Is so was wie der Sexuele akt oder Erotisch angehaucht ^^
> Yiff free -Normale Furry Bilder wie ich sie manchmal als Deaktop Bild haben ^^
> 
> wen man Furry in Goggel eingibt und auf Bilder suche geht sieht man was non und yiff is ^^_


und die häufigkeit von letzterem variiert durch die safesearch einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_IIII.....WOW JUNKIES!!!!

^^_


----------



## MasterXoX (23. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _IIII.....WOW JUNKIES!!!!
> 
> ^^_




stimmt ned!!

edith sagt: bis 4 Uhr sind die SErver down!
Edithe2 sagt: Gute Nacht <3


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_Dini??_


----------



## Dini (23. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Abend :/
> 
> Dini mach was es is so still hier _


Japps, Server sind anscheinend down und Lilly schickt die Leute in den Nachtschwärmer^^


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_Sie soll damit aufhohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



editarf ich 2 Furry Bilder an dick schicken und heruas zu finden ob sie fur´s forum geeignet sind??will ihnen erklahrne was yiff und non yiff is ^^_


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Japps, Server sind anscheinend down und Lilly schickt die Leute in den Nachtschwärmer^^


und ich spiele http://playit.ch/online-spiele/denkspiele/...ng-blaster/4080 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (23. Oktober 2009)

Hab  eben Thread dazu eröffnet und bäm paar sekunden später geschlossen^^


----------



## Lillyan (23. Oktober 2009)

Das Spiel ist lustig :>


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_Blablabla mr freeman :/_


----------



## VaulTier (23. Oktober 2009)

Hm. Ich denke. Ich gehe wieder den Kühlschrank Plündern.
Sollte eigentlich noch Tiramisu sein - mag noch wer? ^.^


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist lustig :>


meins? kennst dus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (23. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Sie soll damit aufhohren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Meinst nicht die können sich es auch so denken?^^
Das Eine artig und iwie süß, das Andere, hm jooooar!?


----------



## Zylenia (23. Oktober 2009)

Sagt mal,habt ihr das auch?
Wenn ich auf Buffed komme springt mein Antivir an,Mailware endeckt.
Hatte ich nun 2 mal schon ,gerade wieder.
Also auf sowas sollte Buff doch achten,das die hier nicht son Mist verbreiten


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir is Langweilig!!!
Conker Live and Reloadet geilstes Game ever xD The Great Mighty Poo ^^

Klick mich bin abgefahren xD

hab ich manchmal mit Kaspersky wne ich in dne Forne schreibe _


----------



## Lillyan (23. Oktober 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Sagt mal,habt ihr das auch?
> Wenn ich auf Buffed komme springt mein Antivir an,Mailware endeckt.
> Hatte ich nun 2 mal schon ,gerade wieder.
> Also auf sowas sollte Buff doch achten,das die hier nicht son Mist verbreiten


Sie verbreiten nichts, schau mal ins Support-Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (23. Oktober 2009)

So, nu aber Nachti =)


----------



## Assari (23. Oktober 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Sagt mal,habt ihr das auch?
> Wenn ich auf Buffed komme springt mein Antivir an,Mailware endeckt.
> Hatte ich nun 2 mal schon ,gerade wieder.
> Also auf sowas sollte Buff doch achten,das die hier nicht son Mist verbreiten



Jo hab ich auch.. Bei dem Piepton erschreck ich mich andauernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zylenia (23. Oktober 2009)

Ah,hab gerade Support geschaut,scheinen mehrere zu haben,scheint ein Fehler bei Antivir zu sein.
Gut,bin ich beruhigt,dachte hat ich sonst nämlich nie.
Ok hab ich nix gesagt,weiter machen^^


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

ich hab heute im fernsehen ein neues wort gelernt


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_und wie is das dne `^^_


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _und wie is das dne `^^_


hinterfotzig!


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_Ich geh Pennen ^^


gn8 Ihr xD _


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

rexo? ich hät ne frage
edit: stoppppppppp


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_jo was dne ?_


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

bei dir im profil steht
Furry of the Night als skype idendität, den gibts aber net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_Jo hab dne namen geandert ^^wiso??_


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jo hab dne namen geandert ^^wiso??_


dann gib mir den neuen :<


----------



## Rexo (23. Oktober 2009)

_xD 

pn ^^ geht keinen was an ^^_


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

bin au ma weg


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lachmann als Smiley


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Lachmann als Smiley




wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



moin


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

Nur noch 2 Tage bis Bragging Rights. Sorry an alle, dies nicht interessiert!


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du böser Smileyklauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nur noch 2 Tage bis Bragging Rights. Sorry an alle, dies nicht interessiert!



kannste mir ma eben sagen wer in den teams ist?also wer im smackdown und wer im raw team ist



Razyl schrieb:


> Du böser Smileyklauer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der war so cool den musste ich direkt klauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der war so cool den musste ich direkt klauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bald ist das Forum vollgespammt mit diesen Smiley


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

Card

WWE Heavyweight Title Anything Goes 60 Minutes Iron Match Match
Randy Orton © vs. John Cena

World Heavyweight Title Fatal Four Way Match
The Undertaker © vs. Batista vs. CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio

RAW vs. SmackDown 14 Man Tag Team Match
Team RAW (Cody Rhodes, Jack Swagger, Kofi Kingston, Mark Henry, Shawn Michaels, The Big Show & Triple H) vs. Team SmackDown (Chris Jericho, Dolph Ziggler, Drew McIntyre, Eric Escobar, JTG, Kane & Shad)

Non Title Match
John Morrison vs. The Miz

Raw vs. SmackDown 6 Divas Tag Team Match
Gail Kim, Kelly Kelly & Melina vs. Beth Phoenix, Michelle McCool & Natalya









http://www.cagematch.de/
Auf der Seite steht immer alles.


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

guten morgen liebe sorgen seid ihr auch schon alle da habt ihr auch so gut gesoffen ja dann ist ja alles klar

servus leude

hier ist er euer BBQBoB immer mit eine saftige stuck rindflaisch!


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

danke alki 
wer meinst du gewinnt beim 14 mann tag team match und wer beim World Heavyweight Title Fatal Four Way Match?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bald ist das Forum vollgespammt mit diesen Smiley



neeeeeee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



moin bob


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> danke alki
> we meinst du gewinnt beim 14 mann tag team match und wer beim World Heavyweight Title Fatal Four Way Match?



Team Raw gewinnt, Tripse und Michaels sind zu egoistisch um ihr Team losen zu lassen.
Batze turnt Heel, greift Rey hinterrücks an und gewinnt.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> guten morgen liebe sorgen


"guten morgen, liebe sorgen. leckt mich am a****! bis übermorgen"
Das passt besser :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

waren batze und rey nicht freunde?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> waren batze und rey nicht freunde?



Ja klar. Aber Batze hat ja im SD vor ne Woche gegen Rey verloren, weil der Ringrichter nicht gesehen hat, dass er die SChultern oben hatte. Das wird die Grundlage für einen Heel Turn sein. Dann wird Batze over NINE THOUSAND!!!111 mal interessanter, um es in deinen Worten auszudrücken.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

mhh ok danke für die info 

hier ists ja ruhig O_o 
hat doch wohl nichts mit gestern zu tun oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hier ists ja ruhig O_o
> hat doch wohl nichts mit gestern zu tun oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, 4 Leute sind weg... heftig, heftig


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

huhu endlich die präsentation rum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

pardyyyy


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh ok danke für die info
> 
> hier ists ja ruhig O_o
> hat doch wohl nichts mit gestern zu tun oder?
> ...



Du bist Schuld. Du bist nicht mehr so interessant wie früher. Sei froh, dass ich dich nie interessant fand, denn dann würde ich dich nicht mehr interessant finden!


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, 4 Leute sind weg... heftig, heftig



jap habs schon gehört O_o ich hätt wohl auh ne sperre bekommen wenn ich hier gewesen wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edou schrieb:


> huhu endlich die präsentation rum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibst n bier aus?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du bist Schuld. Du bist nicht mehr so interessant wie früher. Sei froh, dass ich dich nie interessant fand, denn dann würde ich dich nicht mehr interessant finden!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du bist Schuld. Du bist nicht mehr so interessant wie früher. Sei froh, dass ich dich nie interessant fand, denn dann würde ich dich nicht mehr interessant finden!


was den gestern passiert oO kaum ist man 1mal net on schlagen sich alle die köpfe ein xD


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap habs schon gehört O_o ich hätt wohl auh ne sperre bekommen wenn ich hier gewesen wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mich hat es überrascht, dass ich keine Sperre bekommen hat 
Naja, dazu hat Brille 3 Tage kein Internet... schon schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> was den gestern passiert oO kaum ist man 1mal net on schlagen sich alle die köpfe ein xD


blade hat sich selbst gepwned, wo brille es aufgezeigt hat und dafür gebannt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...
sagt alles oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut, Provokation war auch dabei... egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

Wasn gestern passiert?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> was den gestern passiert oO kaum ist man 1mal net on schlagen sich alle die köpfe ein xD



jap 


Razyl schrieb:


> Mich hat es überrascht, dass ich keine Sperre bekommen hat
> Naja, dazu hat Brille 3 Tage kein Internet... schon schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

tz da sieht man es mal wieder ohne den guten alten edou geht die apokalypse los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich war auch net da gestern :O.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> tz da sieht man es mal wieder ohne den guten alten edou geht die apokalypse los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mehr oder minder...
Waren eh nur unwichtige Personen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

tja edou das heißt das du ab jetzt die ganze zeit hier sein musst 
mach schonma schluss mit deiner freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mehr oder minder...
> Waren eh nur unwichtige Personen
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




NEVA LACHI!!! muss ja nur 21uhr da sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

Un Edou, auch schon SVR 2010 RTW alle Stories durch?^^


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Un Edou, auch schon SVR 2010 RTW alle Stories durch?^^


fast ich sträube mich vor der diven story^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nönö wenn schon wenn schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> fast ich sträube mich vor der diven story^^



Ist akzeptabel^^.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

Aber jede RTW Story hatte so paar Momente wo ich gedacht hab: Das erinnert mich doch an irgendetwas, was im RL Wrestling passiert ist.


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ist akzeptabel^^.


bis jetzt fand ich am besten HBK dass ende scm an JBL und HHH mitm koffer XD

Ja Edge zb ist eig vickie guerrero kram da


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> bis jetzt fand ich am besten HBK dass ende scm an JBL und HHH mitm koffer XD



Manchmal woltle ich schnell weiter, dann hab ich einfach den Gegner außerhalb des Rings verkloppt, bin bei 9 riengegangen und hab so unter ner Minute gewonnen^^.
Haste schon die Cena HHH Story durch?


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Manchmal woltle ich schnell weiter, dann hab ich einfach den Gegner außerhalb des Rings verkloppt, bin bei 9 riengegangen und hab so unter ner Minute gewonnen^^.


mach ich in 40 sek^^


Ich hol mir meinen sig (nehmen wir die brand story) mit Hunter.....Aktivier.dann pedigree = pin=sieg und dass in 40 sek 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Manchmal woltle ich schnell weiter, dann hab ich einfach den Gegner außerhalb des Rings verkloppt, bin bei 9 riengegangen und hab so unter ner Minute gewonnen^^.
> Haste schon die Cena HHH Story durch?


Jupp heute immo bin ich bei der caw story dannach diva^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> mach ich in 40 sek^^
> 
> 
> Ich hol mir meinen sig (nehmen wir die brand story) mit Hunter.....Aktivier.dann pedigree = pin=sieg und dass in 40 sek
> ...



Bei mir isses beschiss, auf normal kiken sie den ersten Pedigree immer aus...
Caw Story mach ich net, bin zu blede nen gescheiten CAW zu machen und auch kein Fan davon.
Du musst mal bei nem Wrestler bei Rivalen den Taker ganz hoch machen und dann ein Match ohne DQ spielen. Das ist sau Hammer wenn er dich dann atk.

Meisnste mit aktivieren Fegefeuer? (dreifach Finisher)


----------



## Nawato (23. Oktober 2009)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Kurzer Avatartest :O


----------



## Nawato (23. Oktober 2009)

xD Geiler Avatar


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

nabend


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bei mir isses beschiss, auf normal kiken sie den ersten Pedigree immer aus...
> Caw Story mach ich net, bin zu blede nen gescheiten CAW zu machen und auch kein Fan davon.
> Du musst mal bei nem Wrestler bei Rivalen den Taker ganz hoch machen und dann ein Match ohne DQ spielen. Das ist sau Hammer wenn er dich dann atk.
> 
> Meisnste mit aktivieren Fegefeuer? (dreifach Finisher)


kenn ich schon mitm deadman^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> kenn ich schon mitm deadman^^



Bin da voll erschrocken XD.
Und dem Tombstone konnte man auch kaum entkommen.


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bin da voll erschrocken XD.
> Und dem Tombstone konnte man auch kaum entkommen.


Hab dass in ne eigene story eingebaut^^ also jeff promo ladder match vs punk deadman kommt prügelt punk und jeff wins^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Hab dass in ne eigene story eingebaut^^ also jeff promo ladder match vs punk deadman kommt prügelt punk und jeff wins^^



Haste es beim Royal Rumbel geschafft, jmd am untersten Seil zu eliminieren? Ich habs net gepackt^^


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Haste es beim Royal Rumbel geschafft, jmd am untersten Seil zu eliminieren? Ich habs net gepackt^^


jo von 20mal vll 3mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jo von 20mal vll 3mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer diesen kleinen Balken da in der Mitte zu treffen >.<. Hab die Leuts vllt net arg genug geschwächt, hätte ich machen sollen.
Wieviel Finisher haste gepackt in der Tripse und Cena Story also bei dem einen Wettbewerb da.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Oktober 2009)

Nabend =)

Was habt ihr den gestern schon wieder angestellt? ._.

Btw: nice Ava Razyl \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

moin


irgendwas mit blade und crackmacks nüssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend =)
> 
> Was habt ihr den gestern schon wieder angestellt? ._.
> 
> Btw: nice Ava Razyl \o/


Steht doch da in einen meiner vorigen Posts. Ein bisschen Blade provoziert, weil er sich selbst gepwned hat und dann ist er ausgetickt... das übliche.
Abend und danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> irgendwas mit blade und crackmacks nüssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und jetzt sind 4 Leute weg?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Steht doch da in einen meiner vorigen Posts. Ein bisschen Blade provoziert, weil er sich selbst gepwned hat und dann ist er ausgetickt... das übliche.
> Abend und danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also das übliche? ;p


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

kurz vor lvl 40, dann bin ich fertig mit leveln für heute^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Also das übliche? ;p


Jap.
Es sind 3 Leute verwarnt, einer gebannt. Ich weiß alles


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap.
> Es sind 3 Leute verwarnt, einer gebannt. Ich weiß alles



Für wie lange gebannt?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kurz vor lvl 40, dann bin ich fertig mit leveln für heute^^



gz


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap.
> Es sind 3 Leute verwarnt, einer gebannt. Ich weiß alles


gut dass ich zu der zeit nicht da war sons hät ich garantiert auch ne verwarnung und/oder ban bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Für wie lange gebannt?


Permabann


Kronas schrieb:


> gut dass ich zu der zeit nicht da war sons hät ich garantiert auch ne verwarnung und/oder ban bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tjo... eigentlich schade *gg*

Btw:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...129871&st=0
!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gut dass ich zu der zeit nicht da war sons hät ich garantiert auch ne verwarnung und/oder ban bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum glück war ich bei nem kumpel und war zu der zeit nicht auf buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

Ach ich kann ganz leicht gucken, wer banned ist hehe.


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Immer diesen kleinen Balken da in der Mitte zu treffen >.<. Hab die Leuts vllt net arg genug geschwächt, hätte ich machen sollen.
> Wieviel Finisher haste gepackt in der Tripse und Cena Story also bei dem einen Wettbewerb da.


ich hab als hunter 16 stk gepact


----------



## Lillyan (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich will das Thema gar nicht mehr hier im Thread haben, erst recht lösche ich die Posts nicht um dann am nächsten Tag eine Zusammenfassung der Geschenisse hier zu finden!

Themawechsel!


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich will das Thema gar nicht mehr hier im Thread haben, erst recht lösche ich die Posts nicht um dann am nächsten Tag eine Zusammenfassung der Geschenisse hier zu finden!
> 
> Themawechsel!


dann berichten wir morgen über das was heute gelöscht wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich hab als hunter 16 stk gepact



Ich 12. Wahrscheinlich, weil ich verraft hab den 3 Fach dingens zu usen^^.
Welche Schwierigkeit haste? Leicht oder Normal, weil bei schwer und llegende schafft man keene 16. 
Ich hab auch immer Hunter genommen^^.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich will das Thema gar nicht mehr hier im Thread haben, erst recht lösche ich die Posts nicht um dann am nächsten Tag eine Zusammenfassung der Geschenisse hier zu finden!
> 
> Themawechsel!


Och menno...
ich hetz meinen Magier auf dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich will das Thema gar nicht mehr hier im Thread haben, erst recht lösche ich die Posts nicht um dann am nächsten Tag eine Zusammenfassung der Geschenisse hier zu finden!
> 
> Themawechsel!



Woher wusste ich nur, dass sowas bald kommt? ;p


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich 12. Wahrscheinlich, weil ich verraft hab den 3 Fach dingens zu usen^^.
> Welche Schwierigkeit haste? Leicht oder Normal, weil bei schwer und llegende schafft man keene 16.
> Ich hab auch immer Hunter genommen^^.


sagen wirs so 1mal hab ich hunter auf legendär gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und einamal auf leciht auf legendär waren es magere 5 stk -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

uiihh heute kommt blade trinity <:


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> sagen wirs so 1mal hab ich hunter auf legendär gezockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, auf Legende sind sie zwar immer noch schlecht, aber Reverseln like shit.
Bis spaeter.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

bis später alko


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Das ist doch total unfair...
der Musikthread bleibt fast eine Woche und meiner wird gleich verschoben QQ so kann man ja gar keine Stimmen gewinnen QQ 
/Rebellion!


----------



## MasterXoX (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bis später alko







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist doch total unfair...
> der Musikthread bleibt fast eine Woche und meiner wird gleich verschoben QQ so kann man ja gar keine Stimmen gewinnen QQ
> /Rebellion!



[Was war an dem Smiley falsch? ._.]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> xD
> ...



O_o


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Bild ist ähem... sehr komisch. Besonders ... ach äh egal


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Bild ist ähem... sehr komisch. Besonders ... ach äh egal



KA war eins der ersten Keks gifs auf Google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Bild ist ähem... sehr komisch. Besonders ... ach äh egal



jetzt wo du es sagst O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

ich darf blade trinity nicht gucken =/ der is erst ab 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich darf blade trinity nicht gucken =/ der is erst ab 16
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

aber ich tu es trotzdem HAH ich bin so vltra evil nordic frostbitten satanikk trve 
...
....
.... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich darf blade trinity nicht gucken =/ der is erst ab 16
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oO


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich darf blade trinity nicht gucken =/ der is erst ab 16
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wo läufts?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

so stell ich mir piraten vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@ kronas auf rtl 2


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

OH Noez, Lachmann killed the Nachtschwärmer QQ


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

nu tote hose hier oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

anscheinend =<


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

menno-.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

und was machste grade?


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und was machste grade?


eben pdc hero getankt....jetzt nochmal aufn ally und dann voll und ganz dem ns wittmen...und du`?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

mhhkay...
blade gucken..... joa und so...


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhhkay...
> blade gucken..... joa und so...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> OH Noez, Edou killed the Nachtschwärmer QQ


fix'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: das was ich grad auf gitarre spiele kommt grad bei south park oO


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

So, rö


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

lulz
wb razöl


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lulz
> wb razöl


Danke lachender Mann


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

nur am wochenende razyl....nur am wochenende


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzQEd6_VTFI...feature=related
XD
Dass in so Momenten imemr ne Kamera dabei ist, unglaublich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

ich liebe dieses video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PyILAuXrJI...feature=related
Lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> fix'd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du zitat fixer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nur am wochenende razyl....nur am wochenende


Ist ja blöde...
dann musst du in der Woche hier anders heißen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PyILAuXrJI...feature=related
> Lecker
> 
> 
> ...



mhh mjam mjam


Razyl schrieb:


> Ist ja blöde...
> dann musst du in der Woche hier anders heißen!



DER Lochmann?


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

blade ist watching us 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

und kann nicht schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und kann nicht schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hey blade wenn du nen trottel bist dann sag jetzt nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hey blade wenn du nen trottel bist dann sag jetzt nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


blade wenn miley dich jemals lieben soll dann schreib in den nächsten 5 minuten etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hey blade wenn du nen trottel bist dann sag jetzt nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich liebe sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> DER Lochmann?


DER Kichermann



Edou schrieb:


> hey blade wenn du nen trottel bist dann sag jetzt nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lasst ihn doch mal in Ruhe... am Ende ist wegen dieser scheiße wieder der Thread zu


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ohja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich auch schön fies sein^^

macht aber spass einen der sich selbst ownd zu rgern aber ok sorry @ blade *schief lacht*


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> DER Kichermann



mhh kichermann.... ich werde drüber nachdenken...
aber einer meiner favoriten ist doch DIE Weinfrau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh kichermann.... ich werde drüber nachdenken...
> aber einer meiner favoriten ist doch DIE Weinfrau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und du trinkst dann immer nur aus nem Weinglas.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und du trinkst dann immer nur aus nem Weinglas.



nä lieber aus dem hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein kewles trinkhorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2009)

Wenn da ne Spinne drin ist und du es net sehen kannst.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

pff....stört mich nicht wenn ich mein met trinke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

http://vimeo.com/6784359
EPISCH; EPISCH; EPISCH!


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2009)

bin dann mal weg hoffe es werden nicht noch mehr gebannt weil ich wieder weg bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

hau rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hau rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Edou hau ihn! Er hat es dir erlaubt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

aber doch nicht mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber doch nicht mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doooooooch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

das tut aber weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


willst du das er mir weh tut?


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das tut aber weh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn du so schon fragst: Ja! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw:

Göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du so schon fragst: Ja!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



menno :<



xD


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> menno :<


Sei nicht traurig Lachmann...


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

ok dann bin ich wieder glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ok dann bin ich wieder glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Brav! Und nun, hol das Stöckchen.... X)


----------



## Skatero (24. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du so schon fragst: Ja!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Muss vorbestellen. Muss vorbestellen. Muss vorbestellen. Muss vorbestellen. Muss vorbestellen. Muss vorbestellen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

ich bin doch kein hund 
tz tz tz


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brav! Und nun, hol das Stöckchen.... X)


Erinnert mich an das^^:


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin doch kein hund
> tz tz tz


Ach nicht? Verdammt!
@ Skatero:
antworte mal lieber in lol :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

tja.....
bin ma so halb weg family guy guckn


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tja.....
> bin ma so halb weg family guy guckn


Nacht, du Smiley-Klauer!


----------



## Skatero (24. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Skatero:
> antworte mal lieber in lol :O


Du bist offline. Also kann ich nicht antworten.


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du bist offline. Also kann ich nicht antworten.


Weil ich afk war ><


----------



## Skatero (24. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ich afk war ><


Du bist immer noch offline. Kommst du noch online?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W2cAtYlNhc


----------



## Jegan (24. Oktober 2009)

Einen schömem gutem anemd =)


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du bist immer noch offline. Kommst du noch online?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W2cAtYlNhc


Heute nemmer, bin irgendwie gerade sehr müde geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Morgen aber wieder \o/


----------



## Jegan (24. Oktober 2009)

Dafür könnt ihr euch mit mir unterhalten.... Yeah...^_^


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

Jegan schrieb:


> Dafür könnt ihr euch mit mir unterhalten.... Yeah...^_^


Wer bist du? =o


----------



## Jegan (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin das kleine ich bin ich, ich bin eben nach hause gekommen und mir ist langweeilil


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

so bin wieder voll da


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so bin wieder voll da


wb /b/rother




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (24. Oktober 2009)

huhu =)


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

ich fühle mich so geborgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


cool story kronas /b/ro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



moin dini & grushdak


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2009)

... ein gutes Gefühl ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (24. Oktober 2009)

ein gutes Gefühl was? *umschau*
Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich fühle mich so geborgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


frisch von der quelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2009)

Im 2. Anlauf nun funzt endlich wieder mein PC.
Jedoch ist die Ursache aller Probleme weiterhin unbekannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

dini wir sind hier halt alle voller liebe und &#9829;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@ kronas
ja die quelle ist immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dini wir sind hier halt alle voller liebe und &#9829;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und dini schreit nicht rum wenn wir über die quelle reden


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

deswegen mögen wir dich auch so sehr dini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> deswegen mögen wir dich auch so sehr dini
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja dini und wenn du die nächsten 2 jahre deines lebens noch einmal lachen willst dann lass das so bleiben *hust*


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2009)

Was ist das denn? oooooooo

Habe meine alte Sig komplett gelöscht, dafür die Zahlen reingenommen.
Aber wohin gelangt man, wenn ich auf die Zahlen klicke ?

Zu der Musik, die ich in der alten Sig verlinkt hatte.

Wie geht denn sowas?


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ja dini und wenn du die nächsten 2 jahre deines lebens noch einmal lachen willst dann lass das so bleiben *hust*



genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß schon was ihr mit "Quelle" meint, aber solang es im Rahmen bleibt, den dürftet ihr ja kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ja dini und wenn du die nächsten 2 jahre deines lebens noch einmal lachen willst dann lass das so bleiben *hust*
Vorsicht Kronas... so nicht *mitm Paddel droh*


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

natürlich aber solange man drüber reden darf is doch alles ok....wir reden ja auch über nichts schlimmes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon was ihr mit "Quelle" meint, aber solang es im Rahmen bleibt, den dürftet ihr ja kennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau lachmann, dein bild war nicht im rahmen, es war in form eines telefons im arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

das hast du doch da reingemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> ..., aber solang es im Rahmen bleibt, den dürftet ihr ja kennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



den ?^

edit: Der hatte Copyright ...


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das hast du doch da reingemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab es nur wieder raus gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf diese Idee muss man erst mal kommen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hab es nur wieder raus gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber das bild existiert ja nichtmehr also muß man auch nicht drüber reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ skatero
das is mein lieblings FFFUUU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (24. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> den ?^
> 
> edit: Der hatte Copyright ...


War eh etwas kitschig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 poste es doch nochmal damit es dini bewerten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> War eh etwas kitschig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber noch im rahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ kronas
ach das find ich nichtmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber noch im rahmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aber der rahmen ist doch auf dem rahmen... kompliziert


----------



## Maladin (24. Oktober 2009)

kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei 

Nabend ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei
> 
> Nabend ihr
> 
> ...


wow, ich weiß sogar was der erste satz meinte


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> aber der rahmen ist doch auf dem rahmen... kompliziert



ein fall für galileo mystery?


Maladin schrieb:


> kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei
> 
> Nabend ihr
> 
> ...



AHHHH
es ist mala 
RENNT WEG!!!11


----------



## Dini (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas... Lachmann... wie ich sehe ist euer Eis schon etwas dünner. *Verwarnstatus anschau*
So, wollt ihr nun lieber nen Gang zurück schalten oder euch mit meinem Paddel anlegen? :>


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

omfg 3 mods da, das kann doch nicht mehr in den rahmen passen!


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2009)

Moin an die "Dazugestossenen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Kronas... Lachmann... wie ich sehe ist euer Eis schon etwas dünner. *Verwarnstatus anschau*
> So, wollt ihr nun lieber nen Gang zurück schalten oder euch mit meinem Paddel anlegen? :>



ich wurde bis jetzt erst 1 mal verwarnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und unser gang ist soweit zurück geschaltet wir fahren schon rückwärts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




tja mit 3 mods ist der rahmen überschritten.... einer von euch muss gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Oktober 2009)

Malamaus \o/ Dini \o/

kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Kronas... Lachmann... wie ich sehe ist euer Eis schon etwas dünner. *Verwarnstatus anschau*
> So, wollt ihr nun lieber nen Gang zurück schalten oder euch mit meinem Paddel anlegen? :>


meine 3 verwarnungen fühlen sich so allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Malamaus \o/ Dini \o/
> 
> kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei kleiner als drei



ich bin verwirrt :/ was soll das?


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2009)

Wer kann mir das Mysterium meiner Sig erklären? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin verwirrt :/ was soll das?


kleiner als drei = <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wer kann mir das Mysterium meiner Sig erklären?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast den link unters gif gelegt?


Kronas schrieb:


> kleiner als drei = <3



ohh.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du hast den link unters gif gelegt?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ohh.....
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist so unromantisch!


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> meine 3 verwarnungen fühlen sich so allein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/target Kronas
/cast Wasserwandeln
^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



höh?


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du hast den link unters gif gelegt?


Wie ich schon weiter oben schrieb - alte Sig komplett gelöscht -
neue Sig rein - dennoch liegt nun ein Teil der alten Sig unter der neuen Sig.


----------



## Skatero (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> höh?


Ich bin gelangweilt.


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> /target Kronas
> /cast Wasserwandeln
> ^^


zusammenhang? oO


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2009)

*afksmoking*


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Oktober 2009)

damit du bei dem erwähnten dünnen eis trotzdem noch frei rumlaufen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> damit du bei dem erwähnten dünnen eis trotzdem noch frei rumlaufen kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wow, das war mir zu tiefgründig :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wie ich schon weiter oben schrieb - alte Sig komplett gelöscht -
> neue Sig rein - dennoch liegt nun ein Teil der alten Sig unter der neuen Sig.



ahja... 


Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin gelangweilt.



gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





tear_jerker schrieb:


> damit du bei dem erwähnten dünnen eis trotzdem noch frei rumlaufen kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ba dum psssch


----------



## Dini (24. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wer kann mir das Mysterium meiner Sig erklären?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also die Eigenschaften sagen mir das der Link zu:
http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http...v%3DEZK05KWJwM4
weiterleitet^^


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wie ich schon weiter oben schrieb - alte Sig komplett gelöscht -
> neue Sig rein - dennoch liegt nun ein Teil der alten Sig unter der neuen Sig.


dann versuchs nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dini schrieb:


> Also die Eigenschaften sagen mir das der Link zu:
> http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http...v%3DEZK05KWJwM4
> weiterleitet^^


jaja, das soll ja nicht passieren^^


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2009)

re



Kronas schrieb:


> dann versuchs nochmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach egal, die ändert sich morgen eh wieder. ;D


----------



## Maladin (24. Oktober 2009)

Versuch dein Glück doch mal mit nem anderen Browser. Vielleicht funkt da das Auto Complete dazwischen.

/wink maladin


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

naja bin mal weg, laptop gleich leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2009)

Hab jetzt noch was Passendes davorgesetzt. ^^


----------



## Maladin (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> naja bin mal weg, laptop gleich leer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Baba ... gute Nacht


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2009)

gn8 Kronas


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> naja bin mal weg, laptop gleich leer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jetzt bin ich ja ganz allein :<
nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (24. Oktober 2009)

you are nooooot aloooooone *sing*


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

ich und grushdak gegen 3 mods 
das ist ein nicht zu gewinnender kampf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich und grushdak gegen 3 mods
> das ist ein nicht zu gewinnender kampf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar, wenn du mich nicht dazu zählst.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2009)

Sry, daß ich wieder Arbeit mache, wobei ... die Ursache ist ein Anderer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (24. Oktober 2009)

War zu spät Grushdak, da war ich schon dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja ... nach der Woche hinke ich eh n bissle.^^


----------



## Skatero (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh jetzt offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Klar, wenn du mich nicht dazu zählst.



oh  hab dich ganz vergessen :x
nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2009)

gn8


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

ich bin dann auch mal weg 
nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (24. Oktober 2009)

dito
Nacht...Schwärmer =)


----------



## Haggelo (24. Oktober 2009)

Anfänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

http://playit.ch/online-spiele/denkspiele/logik/ramps/2691 habs grad durchgezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi.


----------



## TheLostProphet (24. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY7ix1pFZUM

Mit dem Nachschwämer-Song in den Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Aböönd!


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

LANGWEILIG!


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2009)

GRÜ?LE AUS KARA


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> GRÜ?LE AUS KARA


captain capslock returns


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> captain capslock returns



with the allmighty shift crew


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

Lachmann... dein Name passt nicht, du lachst hier viel zu wenig. Da müssen mehr Lol's und rofl's kommen!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> with the allmighty shift crew



Und Lachi guckste morgen auch BR live?


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

rofl lolololollololol zomfg 
olololololol!!!1111 n4p ey du kackb00n lololollo
!!1111 OVER NINE THOUSAND ROFL!!1111 drölfzig111!!!

so?


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und Lachi guckste morgen auch BR live?



wo denn?


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> rofl lolololollololol zomfg
> olololololol!!!1111 n4p ey du kackb00n lololollo
> !!1111 OVER NINE THOUSAND ROFL!!1111 drölfzig111!!!
> 
> so?


Fast, fast....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wo denn?



Hust. Sag ich mal lieber per Pm.


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

frisch von der quelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fast, fast....



was fehlt denn? :<


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hust. Sag ich mal lieber per Pm.



k


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> frisch von der quelle:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD


----------



## mookuh (24. Oktober 2009)

abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

omg 
moin


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


holy cow! *blizzcon quote*
willst du dich etwa unserer abendlichen furry und /b/ diskussion anschließen?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

juhu noch n /b/tard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> captain capslock returns


YES BABY


----------



## mookuh (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> holy cow! *blizzcon quote*
> willst du dich etwa unserer abendlichen furry und /b/ diskussion anschließen?^^




klar   hab ferien und endlich mal wieder zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> klar   hab ferien und endlich mal wieder zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na geil meine enden bald^^


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> klar   hab ferien und endlich mal wieder zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich auch 1ne woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> na geil meine enden bald^^



hab ab montag wieder schule :<


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab ab montag wieder schule :<


same here


----------



## mookuh (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> same here



tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> same here



aber ich hab 2 wochen praktikum das heißt um 9 erst da sein,2 pausen a 20 minuten und mittagessen mjam mjam unf um 2 bin ich wieder zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


i luv it


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber ich hab 2 wochen praktikum das heißt um 9 erst da sein,2 pausen a 20 minuten und mittagessen mjam mjam unf um 2 bin ich wieder zuhause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hab erst im november praktikum


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hab erst im november praktikum



Ich hatte schon Praltikum und hab jetzt Ferien. All owned ihr Opferz!!!11111


----------



## mookuh (24. Oktober 2009)

ich hab nur irgendwann im juni BOGY


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

moo hat den nachtschwärmer wiedergekäut


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab ab montag wieder schule :<


tröst*

@ alki ich hab nu auch feriööön leider nur ne woche-.-


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> tröst*


ich will auch kuscheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> tröst*



Dafür lernt er was und verzockt net die ganzen Ferien mit WoW.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

oh noez :<
ein wiedergekauter nachtschwärmer ist blöd :<
ich mach nen neuen auf <:


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh noez :<
> ein wiedergekauter nachtschwärmer ist blöd :<
> ich mach nen neuen auf <:


mach lieber den tagschwärmer auf, davon hatten wir erst 5


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich will auch kuscheln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auch tröstet*


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich will auch kuscheln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok komm her <:
*kronas bekuschel*


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ok komm her <:
> *kronas bekuschel*


*kuschel*


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *kuschel*



*zurückkuschel*


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *zurückkuschel*


nur die /b/ler verstehen uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *zurückkuschel*



Übste schonmal für ein Praktikum bei den Stahlwerken?


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nur die /b/ler verstehen uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur /b/tards verstehen /b/tards 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Übste schonmal für ein Praktikum bei den Stahlwerken?



nö ich bin iner küche :<


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nur die /b/ler verstehen uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du übergehst mich T_T


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> du übergehst mich T_T


*ankuschel*


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> du übergehst mich T_T



bist ja auch kein /b/tard :<


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bist ja auch kein /b/tard :<


das wollte ich zuerst auch sagen aber wollte ja nett sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das wollte ich zuerst auch sagen aber wollte ja nett sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eeeeewwww...nett brrr....pfuihh :<


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2009)

wenn ihr mir sagt wass dieser /b/ zeug zu bedeuten hatt bin ich einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ihr Häschen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wenn ihr mir sagt wass dieser /b/ zeug zu bedeuten hatt bin ich einer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



    &#440;&#829;&#874;&#850;&#875;&#836;&#836;&#835;&#844;&#843;&#788;&#829;&#831;&#878;&#836;&#829;&#877;&#768;&#841;&#796;&#826;&#809;&#851;&#793;&#809;&#813;&#796;&#806;&#812;&#806;&#819;&#811;&#799;&#827;&#1217;&#794;&#786;&#835;&#782;&#781;&#843;&#879;&#785;&#776;&#783;&#782;&#772;&#773;&#868;&#787;
    &#773;&#810;&#837;&#806;&#818;&#826;&#439;&#774;&#784;&#849;&#776;&#836;&#829;&#788;&#874;&#830;&#842;&#773;&#849;&#850;&#780;&#876;&#855;&#853;&#805;&#792;&#812;&#803;&#854;&#800;&#839;&#814;&#800;&#791;&#814;&#819;&#799;


    &#440;&#830;&#844;&#879;&#769;&#848;&#872;&#785;&#806;&#804;&#806;&#809;&#799;&#845;&#841;&#812;&#810;&#1217;&#778;&#785;&#769;&#771;&#778;&#787;&#872;&#772;&#831;&#783;&#782;&#780;&#838;&#791;&#851;&#796;&#810;&#837;&#798;&#816;&#809;&#805;&#796;&#814;&#811;&#815;&#799;&#810;&#828;&#857;&#826;&#816;
    &#439;&#879;&#872;&#778;&#785;&#848;&#770;&#875;&#874;&#879;&#785;&#830;&#786;&#836;&#870;&#831;&#837;&#800;&#841;&#813;

&#440;&#820;&#1217;&#820;&#439;&#440;&#820;&#1217;&#820;&#439;

entschlüssle des dann weißt dus


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wenn ihr mir sagt wass dieser /b/ zeug zu bedeuten hatt bin ich einer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne dann gibts bann und so :<


moin lekraan


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> &#440;&#841;&#796;&#826;&#809;&#851;&#793;&#809;&#813;&#796;&#806;&#812;&#806;&#819;&#811;&#799;&#827;&#829;&#874;&#850;&#875;&#776;&#769;&#776;&#769;&#787;&#844;&#843;&#788;&#829;&#831;&#878;&#776;&#769;&#829;&#877;&#768;&#1217;&#786;&#787;&#782;&#781;&#843;&#879;&#785;&#776;&#783;&#782;&#772;&#773;&#868;&#787;&#794;
> &#810;&#806;&#818;&#826;&#773;&#837;&#439;&#853;&#805;&#792;&#812;&#803;&#854;&#800;&#839;&#814;&#800;&#791;&#814;&#819;&#799;&#774;&#784;&#849;&#776;&#776;&#769;&#829;&#788;&#874;&#830;&#842;&#773;&#849;&#850;&#780;&#876;&#855;
> 
> 
> ...


i cant sry


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ne dann gibts bann und so :<


deswegen schreibe ich es in... /b/ sprache
(das stand da so, sah lustig aus also kopier ichs hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> deswegen schreibe ich es in... /b/ sprache
> (das stand da so, sah lustig aus also kopier ichs hier rein
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schaust auch smackdown?


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


omfg ein /b/ fuuuu thread is offen!


----------



## Lekraan (24. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> schaust auch smackdown?



Du schon? Ich schau des garnet .. ^^ 
Ich guck grad irgend nen Schmarn auf pro7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> schaust auch smackdown?



Ich habs schon gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
*Five On Four Handicap Match*
Finlay, Matt Hardy, R-Truth & The Hart Dynasty (David Hart Smith & Tyson Kidd) besiegen Dolph Ziggler, Drew McIntyre, Eric Escobar & JTG (9:30)

Die Gewinner replacen die Verlierer (plus JTG bei BR) im SVR TT Match.

*Non Title Match*
John Morrison besiegt Mike Knox (3:09)

*Tag Team Match*
Batista & Rey Mysterio besiegen Chris Jericho & Kane (10:00)

*Singles Match*
Mickie James besiegt Layla (2:45)

*World Heavyweight Title Submission Match*
The Undertaker © besiegt CM Punk (11:38)


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich habs schon gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



cool^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> schaust auch smackdown?



ma gucken bin bei nem kumpel und der mag wrestling nicht so :<



Kronas schrieb:


> omfg ein /b/ fuuuu thread is offen!



gefunden und gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss echt mal sagen, dass der Kundendienst von Apple sehr nett ist.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich muss echt mal sagen, dass der Kundendienst von Apple sehr nett ist.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lachmann ist ein Emo, btw.


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich muss echt mal sagen, dass der Kundendienst von Apple sehr nett ist.


meintest du nicht dass dein ipod gejailbreaked ist?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann ist ein Emo, btw.



bin ich nüscht :<
ich bin ein metal0r


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin ich nüscht :<
> ich bin ein metal0r


fließender übergang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> meintest du nicht dass dein ipod gejailbreaked ist?^^


Und? Es geht hier um meine Einkäufe im iTunes-Store 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> fließender übergang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



in welche richtung? xD


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und? Es geht hier um meine Einkäufe im iTunes-Store
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ipod jailbreaken und dann musik legal kaufen? das ist echt arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ipod jailbreaken und dann musik legal kaufen? das ist echt arm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, ist es nicht  
Ich kaufe nur die Sachen legal.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

razyl hat den NS gehaxx0rt


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2009)

der neue superstar da von vicki guerrero sieht so gay aus XD


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> razyl hat den NS gehaxx0rt


Ruhe du Emo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> der neue superstar da von vicki guerrero sieht so gay aus XD



der typ is ne richtige flasche :< aber hat ja in seinem ersten kampf sich direkt für ne großveranstaltung qualifiziert und den einen hardy da ger0xx0rt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (24. Oktober 2009)

mir ist so langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der typ is ne richtige flasche :< aber hat ja in seinem ersten kampf sich direkt für ne großveranstaltung qualifiziert und den einen hardy da ger0xx0rt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja matt wird immer iwie in jeffs schatten stehn leider^^ ich mag beide sehr^^

@ jeef dann kauf dir nen dauerlolli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ruhe du Emo!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




metal0r von mir aus auch metalhead aber NICHT emo :<
ein bisschen ehre hab ich doch auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> metal0r von mir aus auch metalhead aber NICHT emo :<
> ein bisschen ehre hab ich doch auch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Emo-metal0r!


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> tja matt wird immer iwie in jeffs schatten stehn leider^^ ich mag beide sehr^^



matt ist auch ne flasche 
sieht nicht besonders aus
ist mehr dick als muskolöß
bewegt sich im ring ziemlich unnatürlich
keine besonderen moves
der hats eifach nicht drauf 


razyl es gibt keinr emo-metal0r :<


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> metal0r von mir aus auch metalhead aber NICHT emo :<
> ein bisschen ehre hab ich doch auch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne die wurde eben gestohlen und bald isse in polen xD


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Emo-metal0r!


lachmann hat das



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nenn ihn nicht so!


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ne die wurde eben gestohlen und bald isse in polen xD



polen witze lutschen eier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kronas schrieb:


> lachmann hat das
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks /b/rother 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> polen witze lutschen eier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so wie du oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> so wie du oO



ich kraul wenn meine eigenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber lassen wir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> so wie du oO


lecker frühstückeier von glücklichen hühnern aus käfighaltung mit kinderwurst von glücklichen kindern aus freilandhaltung


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

kronas hat den NS ger0xx0rt :<


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

NICHT SCHLAFEN!​


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

hier schläft doch keiner :<


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2009)

*schnarch* hä was


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hier schläft doch keiner :<






Edou schrieb:


> *schnarch* hä was


....


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

[attachment=9332:llolollolo.jpg]


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2009)

goil die strahlen die stuhlschläge aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

> AHAHAHAHAHAAH
> XDDDD


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2009)

aham ich verstehe^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

i like turtles!!11


bin ma so halb weg xbox spieln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> i like turtles!!11


hier XD 
rate mal wer dass geschrieben und komponiert hat ich geb dir nen tip two and a half man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

Der Junge in dem Video hat verdammte Ähnlichkeit mit Brille... ich weiß nicht wieso 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Junge in dem Video hat verdammte Ähnlichkeit mit Brille... ich weiß nicht wieso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahahahaahahhaaaaa


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ahahahahahahaahahhaaaaa


Nette Lache Edou


----------



## Dini (24. Oktober 2009)

huhu


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nette Lache Edou


immer gerne^^




Dini schrieb:


> huhu


hi du


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Oktober 2009)

XD. Bei so nem BMI Test mal aus Spaß sehr hohe Werte eingegeben:
Auswertung:
Eingegebene Daten: Junge, 1 Jahr, Größe: 1cm, Gewicht: 99999999999999999999999kg
Errechneter Body-Mass-Index: 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000.00
Ihr Kind hat Untergewicht.
Mit dem berechneten BMI hätte Ihr Kind laut den Leitlinien der Arbeitsgemeinschaft Adipositas im Kindes- und Jugendalter (AGA) Untergewicht und sollte deshalb vom Kinder- und Jugendarzt untersucht werden. Er kennt Ihr Kind am besten und kann seinen Gesundheitszustand am besten beurteilen.
Untergewicht... mh ja XD.


----------



## Kronas (24. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> XD. Bei so nem BMI Test mal aus Spaß sehr hohe Werte eingegeben:
> Auswertung:
> Eingegebene Daten: Junge, 1 Jahr, Größe: 1cm, Gewicht: 99999999999999999999999kg
> Errechneter Body-Mass-Index: 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000.00
> ...


BMI rechner für aliens vom planeten aefhsigsgbfhksj mit einer körperdichte von 999999999999999999?


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> XD. Bei so nem BMI Test mal aus Spaß sehr hohe Werte eingegeben:
> Auswertung:
> Eingegebene Daten: Junge, 1 Jahr, Größe: 1cm, Gewicht: 99999999999999999999999kg
> Errechneter Body-Mass-Index: 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000.00
> ...


lol - naja ich bin off nacht und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Sohn einer Gnomenfamilie versteckt sich gern im Schlafzimmerschrank seiner eltern. Eines Tages, der Kleine sitzt wieder im Schrank, betrügt die Gnomfrau ihren Mann mit einem Zwerg. Als der Ehemann zu früh nach Hause kommt, schiebt Die Gnomin den Zwerg in den selben Schrank, in dem schon der kleine Gnom sitzt.
Gnom: Dunkel hier...
Zwerg: Japp...
Gnom: Ich hab hier zwei Stücke Leinengarn...
Zwerg: Das ist schön für dich!
Gnom: Wenn du sie mir abkaufst, bin ich ganz leise!
Zwerg: Ok, wieviel?
Gnom: 250g

Murrend bezahlt der Zwerg. Zwei Wochen später, selbe Situation...

Gnom: Dunkel hier...
Zwerg: Was hast du diesmal?
Gnom: Eine Knochennadel!
Zwerg: Wieviel?
Gnom: 500g

Wieder bezahlt der Zwerg mit großen Widerwillen. Am nächsten Tag sagt der Gnomvater zu seinem Sohn:
So Kleiner, hol mal dein Nähzeug, wir wollten doch deinen Schneiderei-skill hochtreiben.
Antwortet der Kleine:
geht nicht, hab ich verkauft, für 750g!
Vater: Was? Du gehst sofort in die Kirche zum beichten weil du deine Freunde so übers Ohr gehaun hast!

Gesagt, getan, der Kleine geht in die Kirche, krabbelt in den Beichtstuhl, schaut sich um und sagt:
Dunkel hier...
Zwerg-Priester: Lass den Scheiss.....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

nabend das bild mit den fahrrad fahrern is hard 
geister fahrer halt -.-


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

mach mir was zu essen


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm...kaum komm ich ..gehen alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

friedhof stimmung hier ^^


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin am Leben!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

und wir haben die selbe anzahl an beiträgen ^^


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> und wir haben die selbe anzahl an beiträgen ^^



Wollt ich gerade auch schreiben ^^ .... nur jetzt hab ich wieder einen mehr!! *MUAHAHA* 
...man bin ich kuhl .. :>


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

zzzzzzz


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

boah, ich bin krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


steh kurz vor ner Lungenentzündung :'(
scheiß Wetter!!!!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

ohje da biste noch wach ab ins bett mit dir


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

und schlaf ma und ruh dich aus und net zoggen ^^


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

zoggen tu ich seit 4monaten+ nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Lappi is in der Raparatur....es hieß: er kommt in 10 Werktagen wirde......4 MONATE IS JETZT HER! -.-


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> boah, ich bin krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


SCHWEINEGRIPPE ZOMFG!°!!!!!1111111


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

glaub ich auch aja wie kanste hier schreiben wen du kein lapptop hast haste noch nen einfachen rechner ??^^


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> SCHWEINEGRIPPE ZOMFG!°!!!!!1111111


Während dem Spiel postet man nicht und ich seh, dass du LoL spielst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> SCHWEINEGRIPPE ZOMFG!°!!!!!1111111



wtf? xD Schweinegrippe ... *lol* ne, einfache Grippe ^^ Mit Lungenschmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> glaub ich auch aja wie kanste hier schreiben wen du kein lapptop hast haste noch nen einfachen rechner ??^^



Ja, hab noch nen einach Rechner..und hab ne Tastatur mit Funk..mit der lieg ich im Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

naja bin grade fm10 am saugen


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> naja bin grade fm10 am saugen



Was?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   jetzt bin ich allein hier -.-


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

ah doch net ^^
fussball manager 2010


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Net weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Ich bin doch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich zock wenn dann WoW ^^


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ah doch net ^^


Ich bin eigentlich auch da, aber habe keine Lust etwas zu schreiben.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich auch da, aber habe keine Lust etwas zu schreiben.



fauler Sack


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

^^ aja wow das zocke ich erst wieder wen patch 3.3 on ist


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ^^ aja wow das zocke ich erst wieder wen patch 3.3 on ist



Warum das?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

und wie is das wetter bei dir in der schweiz ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

weil es lanweilig geworden is hab schon alles durch unds zocke noch aion


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

WoW kann man nicht durchspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann mach doch deine Erfogle....oder PvP .. da gibts immer was zu tun, jetzt S7 .. Versuch nen Titel zu bekomm...^^


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> und wie is das wetter bei dir in der schweiz ^^


Es ist dunkel.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es ist dunkel.



Bei uns in Bayern scheint gerade die Sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

meinte ob es schneitt oder regnet oder trocken is -.- ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

pvp is net so mein ding


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Leute, net vergessen....um 3 Uhr, is es wieder 2 Uhr ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...lol...hört sich geil an ^^


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Leute, net vergessen....um 3 Uhr, is es wieder 2 Uhr ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Juhu dann kann ich ja länger wach bleiben und trotzdem gleich lang schlafen.


----------



## Kronas (25. Oktober 2009)

*neues zitat in sig hat*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

ah länger schlafen das tut gut ^^


----------



## Dini (25. Oktober 2009)

So schauts aus, die Uhren werden wieder umgestellt =)


----------



## Grushdak (25. Oktober 2009)

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

lustiger zitat ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> So schauts aus, die Uhren werden wieder umgestellt =)


du bist in meiner sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

ah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nen admin ^^


----------



## Kronas (25. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


moderator, die sind hier öfters


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

oh gott, dini is da ... *kreischend im kreis herumrenn*


----------



## Kronas (25. Oktober 2009)

naja bin ma weg montag ist schule muss halbwegs normal schlafen^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

eher *kreichend aus fenster springen* ^^


----------



## Grushdak (25. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> So schauts aus, die Uhren werden wieder umgestellt =)


Das heißt, hier ist auch eine Stunde länger offen.^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

jo


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das heißt, hier ist auch eine Stunde länger offen.^



*lach* Was ein Argument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xfgnvc5ROjg jaja wieder ausgegraben leider nicht in meiner sammlung gefunden also von freund der das auf youtube hat hier rein koppiert ^^ bin der mit dem würfel logo t-shirt


----------



## Dini (25. Oktober 2009)

Kronas hat meinen neuen Spruch in der Signatur als Zitat, hihi =)

Grushdak was ist denn in t-28?


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Blööööde Frage, aber Dini? Ist das ein Originalfoto von dir im Avatar?


----------



## Dini (25. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Blööööde Frage, aber Dini? Ist das ein Originalfoto von dir im Avatar?


Ich antworte trotzdem mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, ausm Urlaub vor einem Monat circa.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ich antworte trotzdem mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du antwortest *trotzdem* mal?
*hach* jetzt bin ich so glücklich


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Grushdak (25. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Grushdak was ist denn in t-28?



Hmmm mal schauen .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

noch 38%* dan hau ich mich auch ins bett 
*loade grade fussball manager 2010


----------



## Dini (25. Oktober 2009)

Nacht Razyl =)


----------



## Dini (25. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hmmm mal schauen ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dachte, weil gestern 29, heut 28!? Hm.... =)


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

2010 ist doch ein Schaltjahr oder?

edith: keine lust grade zu googlen -.-


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gute Nacht!


Nacht Razyl


So Dragon Age CE vorbestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

kein schaltjahr


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

dragon age is sehr gut blutig ^^


----------



## Grushdak (25. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> dachte, weil gestern 29, heut 28!? Hm.... =)


Gut gedacht - denn es hat auch einen Sinn.
Nur für was, das sage ich noch nicht.

ps. 
Alle 4 Jahre haben wir ein Schaltjahr.
Das Letzte war 2008. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (25. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Gut gedacht - denn es hat auch einen Sinn.
> Nur für was, das sage ich noch nicht.


Bday haste da zumindest nicht *neugierig schaus*


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7-bQ7XmRsM


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7-bQ7XmRsM



HAHAHAHAHAHA AICH LIEG AM BODEN VOR LACHEN HAHAHAH WIE GEIL XHAHAHAH AHAHA A


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7-bQ7XmRsM


wtf?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

is nicht schlecht wo ich nen anti hip hop fan bin ^^ 
anti hip hop allianz


----------



## Dini (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich blute aus den Ohren....


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

ohje nen artz schnell


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> is nicht schlecht wo ich nen anti hip hop fan bin ^^
> anti hip hop allianz


Nicht schlecht?!


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

*lachflash³³³³* Ich kann nimmer..ich lieg schon am boden vor lachen ... olol .... HAHAHAHA


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> *lachflash³³³³* Ich kann nimmer..ich lieg schon am boden vor lachen ... olol .... HAHAHAHA


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

oohh mein gott....

das is der abschuss! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpK6L41bpHM...feature=related


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

auwaia was das fürn schitt ^^


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

ohh gott, ohh gott....ich muss afk.... oh mein gott...*lach ...
/afk


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

man was is den hier los kommt ma runter


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2009)

lol


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

oke..*hust*

auf ein neues...ich hasse Rassismus...aber das Video, ist echt lächerlich .... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2PHE6pczUE


----------



## Dini (25. Oktober 2009)

Brauche Ablenkung...
Rock... yeah!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

jaja der pocher der weis wie es der straße geht ^^


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Dini lenkt total von meiner türkischen Welle ab ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: wie füge ich einen youtube link so ein wie du?


----------



## Grushdak (25. Oktober 2009)

Man nehme rechts neben dem Video den Einbetten-Link -
kopiere ihn und setze davor noch youtube und danach /youtube -
Beides in Eck-Klammern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Dini lenkt total von meiner türkischen Welle ab ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also  [.youtube] enteder die Nummer vom Video (im Link) oder unter der Beschreibung auf Einbetten klicken und kopieren  [./youtube]


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Kapier ich net, aber schaut euch mal das Video an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2PHE6pczUE


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Kapier ich net, aber schaut euch mal das Video an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das Markierte kopieren.
Achja


----------



## Dini (25. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Dini lenkt total von meiner türkischen Welle ab ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




```
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=[----->]ye4EJXUmnCY[<--------][/youtube]
```
So!
Nur das du alles bis auf das mit den Pfeilen gekennzeichnete rausnehmen muss von dem Link.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

jKiBRWAiZn8


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

so bin weg bis morgen


----------



## Dini (25. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> jKiBRWAiZn8


Ich glaub du hast es fast *kicher*
Nur noch

```
[youtube]
```
davor und 

```
[/youtube]
```
dahinter dann passts, denke ich^^


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich kapiers immer noch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edith:


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

jaaa, geschafft :>


----------



## Dini (25. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> jaaa, geschafft :>


\o/
und auch noch lamas mit hüten^^


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> \o/
> und auch noch lamas mit hüten^^



jaa, die lamas liebe ich ^^ 
aber das is auch noch geilo ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

mwhahahha
ich bin da
mwhahaha


----------



## Dini (25. Oktober 2009)

Prima, wieder ne gute Tat heute :>
So, damit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Thread und gleich schlafen^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

kaum bin ich da geht didididididini schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt bin ich ganz allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

ich bin doch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

yay


----------



## Grushdak (25. Oktober 2009)

gn8 @ all


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

nacht grushdak


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

So, aber jetzt hau ich auch ab, gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

k nacht
bin dann auch mal weg....oder vllt nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. Oktober 2009)

Nabend

Heute war ein beschissener Abend >.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

wieso?
was los schweinchen?


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Heute war ein beschissener Abend >.<






DER schrieb:


> wieso?
> was los schweinchen?


Ja erzähl es uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. Oktober 2009)

Ach das würde zulange dauern... naja der krönende Abschluss des Abends war, dass ich mit 3 alkis im Zugabteil sass und blöd angemacht wurde und einer ausserdem noch seine halbe bierflasche über meinem Bein ausleeren musste ._.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

mhhh..... jetzt mußte wohl deine hose waschen D:


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhhh..... jetzt mußte wohl deine hose waschen D:


Du kannst sie ja abschlecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhhh..... jetzt mußte wohl deine hose waschen D:



Nö.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du kannst sie ja abschlecken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhhh bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ jigsaw 
ahhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2009)

Oh jetzt wäre eigentlich schon 3 Uhr oder?
Dann gehe ich mal ins Bett noch ein bisschen lesen und dann schlafen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

naaahacht


----------



## Lillyan (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich hau mich auch hin... schlaft gut, ihr Quarkbällchen :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

*an sich runterguck*
ach was solls 

nacht lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch ma weg. N8

@Lilly Quarkbällchen?! :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

nacht du schwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

alles lam0r :<
keiner mehr da :<


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Klar o_O

Aber gleich nichtmehr ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

verlass mich nicht :<



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

So.
Nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

määääh
dann bin ich glaub ich auch mla ganz weg
nacht bzw. moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (25. Oktober 2009)

Yo!


----------



## TheLostProphet (25. Oktober 2009)

Tach auch


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Yo!


Nein


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Tag. Hab mal bissl umdesinged.


----------



## Edou (25. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein


why?!?1111elfdröflzig


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tag. Hab mal bissl umdesinged.


Rück das Bild mal in die Mitte, sieht dann besser aus.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rück das Bild mal in die Mitte, sieht dann besser aus.



Ok.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Thread fasiziniert mich einfach.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Will net funzen :/.


----------



## Perkone (25. Oktober 2009)

*sauf* Will wer mitmachen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Dieser Thread fasiziniert mich einfach.



hier ist nix faszinierendes


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Will net funzen :/.


Wie? oO einfach den [.img][.img] in die mitte setzen oO


----------



## Edou (25. Oktober 2009)

ZOMFG why kommen so viele neue aufeinmal *angst hat* , ob wohl die illuminaten was damit zu tun haben oder zam,dini,mala oder lily oO

<<<<<callt eismann abdula


----------



## Dini (25. Oktober 2009)

hiho


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

moin dini


----------



## Kronas (25. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> hiho


zockst du eigentlich bei wow nen moonkin oder was soll der neue spruch?^^


----------



## Edou (25. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> hiho


huhu

@ alki
On this day i see clearly we can rock the nachtschwärmer als tag team (diesmal kein verrat)


----------



## Kronas (25. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*seinen 4chan ordner ausräum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

Ein Thread der sich soo lange hält, und soviel anteilnahme hat, weil man eig schreiben kann was man will, is schon irgwie faszinierend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (25. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> zockst du eigentlich bei wow nen moonkin oder was soll der neue spruch?^^


Ich zocke kein WoW^^
Das ist sozusagen der Vorbote des Unfassbaren, darf nicht so drüber reden.
Bezieht sich auf das moderieren...


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *seinen 4chan ordner ausräum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wtf?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab gestern wieder n paar lustige bilder gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nurnoch 11 tage bis zum neuen gama bomb album und 23 tage bis zum neuen rob zombie album  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Ein Thread der sich soo lange hält, und soviel anteilnahme hat, *weil man eig schreiben kann was man will*, is schon irgwie faszinierend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nee, hier gilt auch die Nettiquette


----------



## Kronas (25. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Ich zocke kein WoW^^
> Das ist sozusagen der Vorbote des Unfassbaren, darf nicht so drüber reden.
> Bezieht sich auf das moderieren...


omfg du erschießt trolle mit ner laz0r gun :O


----------



## Edou (25. Oktober 2009)

wie lange ist blade und so eig gebannt oO?


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Ein Thread der sich soo lange hält, und soviel anteilnahme hat, weil man eig schreiben kann was man will, is schon irgwie faszinierend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



noja...hier kann man halt mit netten und bekloppten leutzen schreiben wenn man abends nichts besseres zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dini schrieb:


> Ich zocke kein WoW^^
> Das ist sozusagen der Vorbote des Unfassbaren, darf nicht so drüber reden.
> Bezieht sich auf das moderieren...



damit ist es klar....
die mods verschwören sich gegen uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> noja...hier kann man halt mit netten und bekloppten leutzen schreiben wenn man abends nichts besseres zu tun hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nett und bekloppt liegt da sehr eng zusammen!


----------



## Kronas (25. Oktober 2009)

wer war der oldsql pokemon fan? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

Deshalb seht auch ein >eig< dazwischen^^, ganz alles nich 'gg'


----------



## Dini (25. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> omfg du erschießt trolle mit ner laz0r gun :O


Erfasst Kronas *Augenbraue hochzieh*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nächste Woche mal an der neuen Sig basteln =)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer war der oldsql pokemon fan?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die ganz neuen Pokemon sind crap <.<.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nett und bekloppt liegt da sehr eng zusammen!



jap 


Kronas schrieb:


> wer war der oldsql pokemon fan?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hurr durr derp derp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (25. Oktober 2009)

DINIII?!?


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wie lange ist blade und so eig gebannt oO?


Bis 23:??


----------



## Edou (25. Oktober 2009)

aha ok^^
boa svr 2010 ist soo geil echt dass neue first blood match ist besser leider ist dass buried alive immernoch net wieder dabei-.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> aha ok^^
> boa svr 2010 ist soo geil echt dass neue first blood match ist besser leider ist dass buried alive immernoch net wieder dabei-.-



Hab noch ken First Blood gespielt, außer in der Caw Story. Da hab ich dann irgendwie sofort gewonnen^^. Das Inferno Math das neue ist gay :/.


----------



## Rexo (25. Oktober 2009)

_Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (25. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ist das perverseste zeug was ich habe! wirklich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das ist das perverseste zeug was ich habe! wirklich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



glaub ich dir irgendwie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





moin rexo


----------



## Edou (25. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hab noch ken First Blood gespielt, außer in der Caw Story. Da hab ich dann irgendwie sofort gewonnen^^. Das Inferno Math das neue ist gay :/.


TLC wurde überarbeitet es ist nun ein echtes also mit koffer/titel wo man abhängen muss^^


----------



## Rexo (25. Oktober 2009)

_


2 Neue video´s aus meiner Youtube sammlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Serh sehens wert^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

hurr durr derp derp


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> TLC wurde überarbeitet es ist nun ein echtes also mit koffer/titel wo man abhängen muss^^



Ja, und jetzt ist es auch beim Ladder Match net imemr der WHC Titel wo angezeigt wird.. jetzt wird wenigstens auch bei anderen Titelkämpfen der richtige Titel gezeigt.


----------



## Rexo (25. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hurr durr derp derp




_Was heisst das ?? ich kanne noch kein Vikinerich/Metalerich_


----------



## Kronas (25. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Was heisst das ?? ich kanne noch kein Vikinerich/Metalerich_


schau auf die vordere seite auf mein pokemon bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Oktober 2009)

*kurz reinguck* hi all

Ich freu mich schonn wenn  in ein paar tagen der lieferservice leutet und mir mein Deathrider-tshirt bringt ^-^


----------



## Edou (25. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, und jetzt ist es auch beim Ladder Match net imemr der WHC Titel wo angezeigt wird.. jetzt wird wenigstens auch bei anderen Titelkämpfen der richtige Titel gezeigt.


jupp und championchip scramble ist ma geil^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *kurz reinguck* hi all
> 
> Ich freu mich schonn wenn  in ein paar tagen der lieferservice leutet und mir mein Deathrider-tshirt bringt ^-^


Und dann kommt er erst in 3 wochen...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jupp und championchip scramble ist ma geil^^



Bloß wennde zu spät reinkomsmt, ist es so gut wie unmöglich zu gewinnen....
Mit Jeff spielen ist extremst geil. Erst seinen Signature aus dem Stand, aufheben Twist of Fate dann durch die Fähigkeit Schwung auf max bringen und dann Swanton Bomb!


----------



## Kronas (25. Oktober 2009)

naja bin ma weg morgen schule und muss extremen schlafrythmus crash machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> schau auf die vordere seite auf mein pokemon bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_

mm..heisst das so viel wie cool ??
oder Geilomatico xD 

edit:@Kronas gl_


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> naja bin ma weg morgen schule und muss extremen schlafrythmus crash machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Me², aber ich bleib noch ein wenig on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> mm..heisst das so viel wie cool ??
> oder Geilomatico xD _


nein das ist das geräusch, dass die aktuellen pokemon starter machen, die völlig behindert sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (25. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bloß wennde zu spät reinkomsmt, ist es so gut wie unmöglich zu gewinnen....
> Mit Jeff spielen ist extremst geil. Erst seinen Signature aus dem Stand, aufheben Twist of Fate dann durch die Fähigkeit Schwung auf max bringen und dann Swanton Bomb!


es geht war eben in nem 5minütigem letzter (legende)und hab grad noch schnell orton zum pin bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und dann kommt er erst in 3 wochen...


und wenn schon.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> es geht war eben in nem 5minütigem letzter (legende)und hab grad noch schnell orton zum pin bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nervt nur extrem, wenn se jeden Pin unterbrechen. Geilste is eh ja, dass wenn man einen bei HiaC von ner Zelle wirft, der sofort wieder aufsteht...


----------



## Rexo (25. Oktober 2009)

_Mir is wieder Langweilig!!

will Zelda Majoras Mask spielen lose aber im 2ten Tempel zeit technich ab xD _


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Was heisst das ?? ich kanne noch kein Vikinerich/Metalerich_



das is /b/ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kronas schrieb:


> naja bin ma weg morgen schule und muss extremen schlafrythmus crash machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



me 2 :<

bin dann auch gleich weg :<


----------



## Edou (25. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nervt nur extrem, wenn se jeden Pin unterbrechen. Geilste is eh ja, dass wenn man einen bei HiaC von ner Zelle wirft, der sofort wieder aufsteht...


hm hab ich noch keine acht gehabt hab bis jetzt aber auch nur 1 gemacht (orton vs sensenmann)


----------



## Edou (25. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das is /b/ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


weichei!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hm hab ich noch keine acht gehabt hab bis jetzt aber auch nur 1 gemacht (orton vs sensenmann)



Ich hab so ei ngeiles TT Match hingekriegt. So lauter Nearfalls, wo ich auch fast selbst gepintn worden wäre. Der taker ist nach 2 min gekommen und hat mir erstma ordentlich nen Tombstone verpasst XD. Aber wir haben dank meiner Stand Signature+ ToF + Swanton Bomb gewonnen. Das Match ging 17 min lang.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> weichei!


 recht so^^ muss auch morgen raus aber geh frühstens mitternacht ins bett, muss dem körper zeigen wer hier der boss is xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Hab Bock zu zocken. Sag mal eine Match Art, die ich spielen soll?^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

das mit zelda is geil "ich kan mein kopf verdrehen" ^^


----------



## Edou (25. Oktober 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> recht so^^ muss auch morgen raus aber geh frühstens mitternacht ins bett, muss dem körper zeigen wer hier der boss is xD


alko und ich haben jetzt ferien^^ wir wohnen ja fast nebenan^^
Ich mach grade Jeff und matt gegen morrison


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> weichei!



pff ich brauch meinen schlaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (25. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hurr durr derp derp



ok das is göttlich!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> alko und ich haben jetzt ferien^^ wir wohnen ja fast nebenan^^



Die Welt ist klein, sagte die Fliege auf dem Globus.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

ich will auch wieder majoras mask zoggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  find es nur nicht mehr muss neu kaufen aber wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . das mit der zeit is easy


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ich will auch wieder majoras mask zoggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Spiel SVR 2010.


----------



## Edou (25. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die Welt ist klein, sagte die Fliege auf dem Globus.


hehe jo also ich mach nun Undertaker Vs Randy Orton Hell in a cell und hoffe punk taucht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> ok das is göttlich!



ohja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> alko und ich haben jetzt ferien^^ wir wohnen ja fast nebenan^^
> Ich mach grade Jeff und matt gegen morrison



Ich zieh mal eben zu euch, in Thüringen sind die Ferien morgen vorbei :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hehe jo also ich mach nun Undertaker Vs Randy Orton Hell in a cell und hoffe punk taucht auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Musst halt bei Rivalen Punk ganz hoch setzen. Taucht dann bei jedem 2 Match ca. auf. Wennde Kumpels hast kommen die auch manchmal, und kloppen dir den Angreifer weg.


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Ich zieh mal eben zu euch, in Thüringen sind die Ferien morgen vorbei :/


Ieks, nen Thüringer!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

in nrw auch aber egal arbeiten muss sein


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ieks, nen Thüringer!


 Aha, woher rührt diese Reaktion?


----------



## Edou (25. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Musst halt bei Rivalen Punk ganz hoch setzen. Taucht dann bei jedem 2 Match ca. auf. Wennde Kumpels hast kommen die auch manchmal, und kloppen dir den Angreifer weg.


weiß ich hab ich doch nur hoffe ich eben dass punk auch aufaucht^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Aha, woher rührt diese Reaktion?


Rein spontan, rein spontan...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> weiß ich hab ich doch nur hoffe ich eben dass punk auch aufaucht^^



Meistens kommen sie gleich, wenn du deinen FInisher rdy hast.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

kack NRW -.-
was können die ferien auch nicht 8 monate lang sein :< in 2 monaten kann man sich doch nicht erholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rein spontan, rein spontan...


 Wenigstens ham wir S-M-S xDD ich hasse es zwar, besonders wenn ich nichmehr in die Züge einsteigen kann, aber hey was solls xD


----------



## dragon1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Mo-rgen- schul-frei *sing*


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Nabend ihr Nerd's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (25. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kack NRW -.-
> was können die ferien auch nicht 8 monate lang sein :< in 2 monaten kann man sich doch nicht erholen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sie es so rum nu kannst wieder mädels anbaggern gehn in der schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kack NRW -.-
> was können die ferien auch nicht 8 monate lang sein :< in 2 monaten kann man sich doch nicht erholen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In deiner Schule ist es bestimmt voll gechillt. Wie viel Wochenstunden (a 45 min) haste?


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mo-rgen- schul-frei *sing*



Und ich hab morgen bis um Viertel nach 3 Uhr Schule.... -.-


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Wenigstens ham wir S-M-S xDD ich hasse es zwar, besonders wenn ich nichmehr in die Züge einsteigen kann, aber hey was solls xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Und ich hab morgen bis um Viertel nach 3 Uhr Schule.... -.-



Heul doch. Ich hab Montags imemr bis  5 nach halb 4.


----------



## Rexo (25. Oktober 2009)

_Bin auch wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gn8 ihr ^^ 

Big Lillyan is watching you^^_


----------



## Perkone (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß ja net aber bei uns is morgen in Österreich n Feiertag *freeeuuu*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja net aber bei uns is morgen in Österreich n Feiertag *freeeuuu*



Tag der Vignetteneinführung? ownd


----------



## Perkone (25. Oktober 2009)

kA hab kein Auto und brauch das net vo daher wärs mir wurscht wenns so wär ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

33 schul stunden alko 
und dienstags sogar 10 std :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 33 schul stunden alko
> und dienstags sogar 10 std :<



Ich hab 35.
Wobei man Latein 10 fach und Erdkunde (bei dem Lehrer) 100 fach zählen soltle.


----------



## Edou (25. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tag der Vignetteneinführung? ownd


hm punk ist nicht gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hm punk ist nicht gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Try it again...
Vllt gehts bei HiaC net...
Try mal normales und stell No DQ ein.
Bin weg bis später.


----------



## Perkone (25. Oktober 2009)

You fail?


----------



## Dini (25. Oktober 2009)

schule... oh *neid*


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

Da wo S-M-S is geh ich Im Sommer oft Bootfahren, Baden- ganz normale freizeit-ohne lärm und mit sauberer umgebung! *träum*


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

na binn dann auch ma weg -.-
nacht und so :<


----------



## dragon1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Und ich hab morgen bis um Viertel nach 3 Uhr Schule.... -.-






Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Heul doch. Ich hab Montags imemr bis  5 nach halb 4.


heult doch beide, ich hab mo mi und jeden 2ten freitag bis 17:15 Schule  >.<


----------



## Dini (25. Oktober 2009)

Nachti Lachmann


----------



## Edou (25. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> na binn dann auch ma weg -.-
> nacht und so :<


nacht ich bin auch ma weg


----------



## Ol@f (25. Oktober 2009)

Abend.


DER schrieb:


> 33 schul stunden alko
> und dienstags sogar 10 std :<


Ich hab nur noch 24Stunden  Abwählen ftw!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Oktober 2009)

so bin auch raus bis morgen


----------



## dragon1 (25. Oktober 2009)

ich auch. Hab morgen noch jede menge vor, bis wir wieder schule haben -.-


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Heul doch. Ich hab Montags imemr bis  5 nach halb 4.



Als obs da sooo nen großen Unterschied geben würde....xD


----------



## Lekraan (25. Oktober 2009)

Ja jetzt hauen se alle ab ... -.-..

NOCH JEMAND DA?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin da^^. Du musst mir helfen, 2 Stunden so schnell wies geht totzuschlagen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Keine Fragen stellen fang einfach an^^.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Wüsstest jetzt gerne was^^. Sag mir eine Sache, die mich für ein paar min feselt und Zeit toschlägt, dann sag ichs dir.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Oktober 2009)

Echte jetzt?


----------



## Lillyan (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich will schwarzwälder Tiramisu!


----------



## Lillyan (25. Oktober 2009)

Bei D! sah es aber lecker aus :>


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

D! ? erinnert mich "ka wieso gg" an popstars.....


----------



## Lillyan (25. Oktober 2009)

Der war heut beim perfekten Promidinner :>


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Der war heut beim perfekten Promidinner :>



gabs kein Metigel?


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend



Hallo =)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann wieder Schreiben JUHU


----------



## Lillyan (25. Oktober 2009)

Das halte ich für ein Gerücht *kicher*

Okay, der war gemein, aber so eine Steilvorlage muss man nutzen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Oktober 2009)

blarp.... @total fertig nach 15h daueraion  ;D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht *kicher*
> 
> Okay, der war gemein, aber so eine Steilvorlage muss man nutzen.



Oy ja :x


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (26. Oktober 2009)

Bei Jugendlichen, die während der Pubertät tendenziell eher „Eulen“ sind, konnte nachgewiesen werden, dass eine Verschiebung des Schulbeginns um eine Stunde – besonders im Winter - zu allgemeiner Leistungsverbesserung und besserem Gesundheitszustand führte.

aus: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronobiologie#Mensch

Und damit Gute Nacht =)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Oktober 2009)

wat für eulen?


----------



## ipercoop (26. Oktober 2009)

heftig oO

hää wenn die geht kann die nicht sprechen aber wenn sie rennt oder rückwarts läuft klappt alles , komisch :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2009)

Huhu Lachmann


----------



## Kronas (26. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

na hier ist ja ma wieder viel los 
moin razyl
ahhh
moin kronas


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2009)

einfach geil...


nabend


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> moin


Tach Kronas



Grüne schrieb:


> nabend


Nein, Brille kann wieder schreiben! 
Egal... abend =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, Brille kann wieder schreiben!


-.-'


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> -.-'


Wenn du mir schon net im ICQ antwortest, muss ich es halt mal deutlich machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Oktober 2009)

brille <3


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du mir schon net im ICQ antwortest, muss ich es halt mal deutlich machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh... ups >_<


----------



## Kronas (26. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> -.-'


wow razyl hats geschafft brille anzupissen


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

METALOCALYPSE \m/
[attachment=9363:63363212...dethklok.jpg]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> brille <3


trolli <3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Oktober 2009)

Hai Kameraden.


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> brille <3


Heiratet endlich!



Grüne schrieb:


> oh... ups >_<


Wie soll ich das denn nun deuten? 



Kronas schrieb:


> wow razyl hats geschafft brille anzupissen


Also im ICQ schaff ich das öfters... X)


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hai Kameraden.




moin


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin



Heute epische 4 Stunden geschlafen.


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hai Kameraden.


Abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Heute epische 4 Stunden geschlafen.



ich hab legendäre 5-6 stunden geschlafen


----------



## Kronas (26. Oktober 2009)

omfg, die quelle wird von bildern überflutet die als cmd gespeichert irgendwas machen oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab legendäre 5-6 stunden geschlafen



Wieso nur so wenig? Dachte metal0r brauchen mehr?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> omfg, die quelle wird von bildern überflutet die als cmd gespeichert irgendwas machen oO



was machen sie den?


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Oktober 2009)

Abend
ahh die musik weckt nach dem Grindmarathon auf ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wieso nur so wenig? Dachte metal0r brauchen mehr?!



hab mich um 11 hingelegt und bin um 10 vor 3 aufgewacht und bis 5 wach geblieben -.- und dann nochma 2 std gepennt :/


Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Abend



moin


----------



## Kronas (26. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was machen sie den?


1. Open this image.
2. Save it as 4chan.cmd
3. Open the file you saved.
4. ???
5. Shit bricks.

erstmal eine anspielung auf south park, aber ich glaube sie haben eine methode gefunden, die kommandozeile mit einem bild zu füttern, welches wahrscheinlich sagt, dass der pc neu formatiert wird oder ähnliches
das gab es schon mal, ich hab nur das bild im browser geöffnet und sofort schlug mein virenprogramm alarm, also das runterladen sparte ich mir mal^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2009)

Man, wie oft noch? Lachmann ist ein Emo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Oktober 2009)

Musst auf jeden 60 min Iron Man Match angucken!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 1. Open this image.
> 2. Save it as 4chan.cmd
> 3. Open the file you saved.
> 4. ???
> ...



oh.... dann erstmal nix von der quelle speichern O_o


----------



## Kronas (26. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh.... dann erstmal nix von der quelle speichern O_o


nope, nur keine blaugrauen kästen bei denen diese anweisungen stehen, der rest ist virenfrei


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man, wie oft noch? Lachmann ist ein Emo!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



metal0r kein emo :<


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Musst auf jeden 60 min Iron Man Match angucken!



mach ich später... jetzt k.b
aber wer hat den gewonnen?
machs einfach in nem spoiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nope, nur keine blaugrauen kästen bei denen diese anweisungen stehen, der rest ist virenfrei



naja wirklich sicher sein kann man sich da ja nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

Omg bin ich muede...ein tag vorm Pc halt^^
Treibt sich hier ein (Pensionierter?) Travianer rum, oder einfach jemand der just 4 fun ein wenig spielen will^^?
Hab nen kleinen Germanenacc, und zu 2t machts sicher mehr laune
(Klein=sehr klein, nur 6 keulis)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Oktober 2009)

Ist von Cagematch.de die Zusammenfassung, ganz unten steht Ergebniss:




Spoiler



WWE Heavyweight Title Anything Goes Sixty Minutes Iron Man Match: Randy Orton © vs. John Cena
Sollte Cena dieses Match verlieren, müsse er RAW verlassen, sollte Orton verlieren, wird er keine Rematches gegen Cena bekommen. Es gibt noch den Hinweis, dass nach jeden Pin 30 Sekunden Pause sind und das Match beginnt. Cena zeigt einen Headlock Takedown, doch Orton drängt ihn dann in eine Ecke und zeigt nach einigen Schlägen einen eigenen Takedown. Nun drängt Cena seinen Gegner in die Seile und wenig später folgt ein Hiptoss. Es gibt einen Whip, doch mit einer Attacke verfehlt Cena. Dieser kontert einen weiteren Whip und versucht einen Bulldog, den Orton blockiert um seinen Gegner wegzuschleudern. Mit Tritten geht es weiter und Schläge folgen. Aus dem Nichts gelingt es Cena allerdings den STF anzusetzen und sofort gibt Orton auf um sich nicht schwächen zu lassen.
John Cena erringt den ersten Fall (0-1) (3:53).
Nach den dreißig Sekunden stürmt Cena auf Orton zu, doch der kontert und zeigt einen Kneedrop. Mit weiteren Tritten setzt er nach und schickt Cena auf den Apron, wo von aus er mit einem Suplex wieder in den Ring befördert wird. Dort setzt der Champion einen Chinlock an, doch Cena befreit sich und zeigt den Throwback. Der Top Rope Rocker Dropper folgt, doch bei der You cant’t see me-Geste kontert Orton mit dem RKO zum Ausgleich.
Randy Orton erringt den zweiten Fall (1-1) (8:59).
Orton befördert Cena wenig später vom Apron und verlagert das Match nach draußen. Er räumt ein wenig herum und attackiert Cena dann mit einem Monitor zum Two Count. Schnell schnappt er sich ein Mikro und will etwas sagen, schlägt dann allerdings doch damit zu und erringt einen Nearfall. Cena blutet und der Referee unterbricht das Match. Allerdings schickt der Herausforderer die Ärzte weg und geht auf Orton in einer Ecke los, wo er diesen über die Seile befördert. Dann schleppt er Orton zur Treppe, doch einem Whip kann der Champion verhindern und Cena selbst gegen den Stahl schicken. Es gibt einen Nearfall und Orton rollt Cena wieder in den Ring, wo es einen Schlag auf die Wunde gibt und ein weiterer RKO folgen soll. Cena kontert und zeigt einen Shoulderblock und die Blue Thunder Bomb. Das Attitude Adjustment folgt, doch im Fallen zeigt Orton auch den RKO und beide pinnen sich gegenseitig.
John Cena und Randy Orton erringen den dritten und vierten Fall (2-2) (16:45).
Ein Arzt schaut sich Cena an, doch der lehnt weiterhin Hilfe ab. Nach der Zeit stürmt Orton auf ihn zu, doch verfehlt mit seiner Attacke. Cena setzt den Champion schnell auf die Seile und zeigt den Super Attitude Adjustment zum nächsten Fall.
John Cena erzielt den fünften Fall (2-3) (19:22).
Plötzlich kommen Legacy nach den dreißig Sekunden zum Ring und attackieren Cena, der die Dreamstreet einstecken muss. Orton nutzt dies zum Pin.
Randy Orton erringt den sechsten Fall (3-3) (20:41).
Nun kommt Kofi Kingston zum Ring um Legacy mit einem Stuhl zu verjagen. Wieder im Ring geht Cena auf Orton los und schlägt auf diesen ein, doch der Champion kommt nach draußen. Dorthin folgt ihm der Herausforderer und prügelt diesen die Rampe nach oben. Orton kann sich allerdings die Kontrolle sichern und es gibt einen Two Count in der Nähe der Technik. Dann rammt er Cena gegen Gegenstände und unter anderem auf gegen die Steuerung der Pyro-Technik, was ein Feuerwerk auslöst. Anschließend stößt Orton seinen Gegner noch in die Aufbauten und erringt die Führung.
Randy Orton erringt den siebten Fall (4-3) (25:20).
Orton spielt nach dem Pin mit der Steuerung und schlägt Cena wenig später mit einem Stuhl nieder um ihn dann zum Feuerwerk zu schleppen. Der Referee und der Techniker wollen den ihn stoppen, doch Orton hämmert auf das Pult und es gibt eine Explosion. Cena ist allerdings ausgewichen und Orton ist sauer. Er attackiert Cena und prügelt diesen die Rampe hinunter. Wieder am Ring geht es gegen die Treppe und Orton hebt ein Teil dieser auf und schlägt damit auf Cena ein. Dies reicht dennoch nur zum Two Count und wütend tritt Orton auf seinen Gegner ein. Er nimmt sich einen Stuhl und schlägt damit auf den Rücken von Cena ein, doch wieder gibt es nur den Nearfall. Er rollt Cena in den Ring und dort kontert dieser plötzlich mit einem Einroller zum Ausgleich.
John Cena erringt den achten Fall (4-4) (32:43).
Randy Orton ist sauer, doch der Referee erinnert ihn an die dreißig Sekunden. Geduldig wartet der Champion und zerrt Cena Kopf dann unter die Seile. Es gibt dann von draußen einen DDT auf den Boden und wieder geht Orton in Führung.
Randy Orton erringt den neunten Fall (5-4) (35:03).
Nach der Zeit zeigt Orton ein weiteres Cover, doch es reicht nur zum Two Count. Er rollt Cena wieder in den Ring und tritt auf dessen Hand. Ein Knee Drop bringt einen Two Count und nach einem Schlag gibt es einen weiteren. Cena versucht auf die Beine zu kommen, wird aber immer attackiert. Er kommt wieder aus dem Cover und wenig später folgt aus den Seilen ein Schlag, als Cena sich plötzlich duckt um einen eigenen zu zeigen. Orton flüchtet, da er in Führung ist und Cena jagt ihn die Rampe hoch, wo der Champion einen Boot in den Magen zeigt und nachsetzt. Cena blockt einen Schlag um einen eigenen zu zeigen und Orton wieder in Richtung Ring zu schicken. Cena muss Orton weiter jagen und am Ring schlägt Orton zu, Der Elevated DDT soll kommen, doch Cena befreit sich und will das Attitude Adjustment zeigen. Orton befreit sich allerdings mit Elbows und flüchtet durch die Ränge wohin Cena ihm folgt. Die Kameras sind wieder zur Stelle als Cena mit einem Schlag mit einer Mülltonne die Kontrolle erringt und er zerrt Orton durch die Ränge während er auf diesen einschlägt. Er wirft den Champion über die Absperrung und erringt einen Two Count. Cena befördert Ortons Kopf gegen die Treppe und erringt einen weiteren Nearfall. Anschließend schickt der Herausforderer seinen Gegner gegen die Absperrung und beim zweiten Versuch sogar hindurch. Es folgt ein Schlag mit der Treppe und dann stellt er diesem am Pult auf und zerrt Orton nach oben um einen Attitude Adjustment von der Treppe durch das Pult zu zeigen und auszugleichen.
John Cena erringt den zehnten Fall (5-5) (50:46).
Es folgt ein Nearfall und Cena holt einen Tisch. Diesen baut er im Ring auf und holt dann Orton, den er wieder in den Ring holt und auf den Tisch legt. Vom Seil aus gibt es einen Leg Drop, doch Orton weicht aus und Cena muss durch den Tisch. Beide kommen nur langsam auf die Knie und schlagen aufeinander ein. Auch auf den Beinen ist dies noch der Fall und Cena setzt sich durch als er einem Schlag ausweicht und einen Shoulderblock zeigt. Orton weicht dann allerdings einer Attacke aus und Cena trifft den Referee. Orton kann den RKO zeigen, doch der Referee ist KO und ein zweiter kommt zum Ring um den Two Count zu zählen. Orton schalten den zweiten Referee aus und wartet dann etwas. Er will Cena attackieren, doch Cena kann entkommen und setzt den STF an. Orton kämpft als die Uhr runter läuft und versucht in die Seile zu kommen, doch kurz vor dem Ende gibt er auf.
John Cena erringt den elften Fall (5-6) (59:56).
Sieger: John Cena (5-6) (60:00) - TITELWECHSEL !!!


----------



## Kronas (26. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja wirklich sicher sein kann man sich da ja nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die admins werden sich darum kümmern, kannst weiter pr0n und fuus laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Oktober 2009)

Und Edou, BR geguckt?


----------



## Edou (26. Oktober 2009)

heyjoooo webe blade falls er da ist

und scheiße cena bleibt in raw ich wollte doch mal sehn wie viele moves der macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und smackdown wins yeah und deadman wins yeah^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> heyjoooo webe blade falls er da ist
> 
> und scheiße cena bleibt in raw ich wollte doch mal sehn wie viele moves der macht
> 
> ...



Haste live gesehen?


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Oktober 2009)

boar wie kann man nur Wrestling kucken... versteh ich nich


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die admins werden sich darum kümmern, kannst weiter pr0n und fuus laden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mein tag ist gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> heyjoooo webe blade falls er da ist


Oh noez, noch ein ANgehöriger der "Miley Cyrus" ReligionQQ


----------



## Edou (26. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Haste live gesehen?


ehh nee grippe und so hatte fieber und bin eingeratzt, als ich wecker vom handy hörte hab ich aus gewohnheit weggedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh noez, noch ein ANgehöriger der "Miley Cyrus" ReligionQQ



sie sind überall :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ehh nee grippe und so hatte fieber und bin eingeratzt, als ich wecker vom handy hörte hab ich aus gewohnheit weggedrückt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du wolltest sicher auf Sky gucken wie ich *hust röchel*


----------



## Crackmack (26. Oktober 2009)

Shark!


----------



## Edou (26. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du wolltest sicher auf Sky gucken wie ich *hust röchel*


ne livestream^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Shark!



attack


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ne livestream^^



Kannste mir mal deinen Stream schicken per PM? WEil ich hab irgendwie keinen konstanten <.<
Hab mit müh und Not 2 annehmbare gefunden. Konnte zum Glück am Stück ohne Unterbrechung sehen.


----------



## Kronas (26. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> attack


attack attack attack with pesticide


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> attack attack attack with pesticide



KILL IT WITH FIRE


----------



## Kronas (26. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> KILL IT WITH FIRE


lass mich oder system of a down-dini attacks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sie sind überall :<


Verbrennt sie!


----------



## Crackmack (26. Oktober 2009)

noin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine kleinen lieblinge


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lass mich oder system of a down-dini attacks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh noez dini mit ihrer laz0rgun


Razyl schrieb:


> Verbrennt sie!



ich wär ja für grillen....
mjam mjam


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> noin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Haha!



DER schrieb:


> ich wär ja für grillen....
> mjam mjam


Menschenfleisch? oO


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> noin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lieblinge?
wer hatn dir das erzählt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Oktober 2009)

ich bin wieder da *muhahahahah*


----------



## Skatero (26. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich bin wieder da *muhahahahah*


Und gleich dieses komische Gesicht in deiner Sig blocken...


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

oh noez.
*Antimueckenspray nehm*


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Menschenfleisch? oO



in fall out 3 war das auch k.p menschen zu essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich bin wieder da *muhahahahah*



ach verdammt -.- 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du hast ja immernoch diese kackbratze in deiner sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend



moin


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Oktober 2009)

Razyl wat fürn Gesicht?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Razyl wat fürn Gesicht?



guter junge...


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

xD du hats es wieder weggegeben, halleluya


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Oktober 2009)

*Um Das Miley Pic trauer*

BTW ich Scripte Meine IRC Bot Meine Fresse is das eine arbeit >_>


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> in fall out 3 war das auch k.p menschen zu essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sind wir hier in Fallout 3? 



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Razyl wat fürn Gesicht?


Diese Fratze, die bis eben noch in deiner Signatur war


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

*Salz auf deine Wunden streu*


----------



## Edou (26. Oktober 2009)

Pm ist raus


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Pm ist raus



will auch Live Stream Bitte =(


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *Um Das Miley Pic trauer*



haha 0l0l0l0l0l n00b ey rofl lololololo!!11


----------



## Edou (26. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> will auch Live Stream Bitte =(


noch einem oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sind wir hier in Fallout 3?



klar
*aus nehm staubsauger,elektrischem leiter und motorradmotor nen rock-it werfer bau*


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> klar
> *aus nehm staubsauger,elektrischem leiter und motorradmotor nen rock-it werfer bau*


ein rock-it werfer? wtf?


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ein rock-it werfer? wtf?


Die gleiche Frage stell ich mir auch


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ein rock-it werfer? wtf?



auf dem plan hieß das ding so...von mir aus auch einfach fattman oder raketenwerfer


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fHoDWc22B0 <--- tanzt Genauso Wie MJ =) I AM THE ONE *sing*


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fHoDWc22B0 <--- tanzt Genauso Wie MJ =) I AM THE ONE *sing*


Nein, du tanzt ähnlich. GENAU SO sicherlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das kann nur MJ


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Oktober 2009)

Irc Bots Scripten is Lustig und schwer >_> ^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Irc Bots Scripten is Lustig und schwer >_> ^^


Warum machste auch sowas?


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum machste auch sowas?


ich wette mirc kann alles was er eigtl will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (26. Oktober 2009)

N'Abend...*grummel*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum machste auch sowas?



damit meine Channels Ja Mehrere Channels sicher sind Und aus Fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend...*grummel*



moin


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> damit meine Channels *Ja Mehrere Channels* sicher sind Und aus Fun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


uiuiuiui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend...*grummel*


Abend Silenzz, was los?



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> damit meine Channels Ja Mehrere Channels sicher sind Und aus Fun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer will bitte sehr überhaupt in deinem Channel?...


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer will bitte sehr überhaupt in deinem Channel?...



hier hier hier
ICH ICH ICH


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Silenzz, was los?
> 
> 
> Wer will bitte sehr überhaupt in deinem Channel?...



da Gibts Leute 

Auserdem Is es ein Projekt von mir Mit den channels Heißen nicht Umsonst Wie Events =)


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hier hier hier
> ICH ICH ICH


Der postet da eh nur seine MC-Pr0ns



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Auserdem Is es ein Projekt von mir Mit den channels Heißen nicht Umsonst Wie Events =)


Ich sehe es vor mir:
"Join, Blade sehen, Leave"


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der postet da eh nur seine MC-Pr0ns



grmml...


----------



## Silenzz (26. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Silenzz, was los?
> 
> 
> Wer will bitte sehr überhaupt in deinem Channel?...



Ach ne schmerzhafte OP an ner schmerzhaften stelle, und eig dachte ich ich kann heut wieder zur Schule (und heut abend mit Kollegahs unterwegs^^) aber nein, tut alles so weh das ich morgen wieder ins Krankenhaus muss...-.-*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der postet da eh nur seine MC-Pr0ns
> 
> 
> Ich sehe es vor mir:
> "Join, Blade sehen, Leave"



stimmt beides gar nicht =<


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ach ne schmerzhafte OP an ner schmerzhaften stelle, und eig dachte ich ich kann heut wieder zur Schule (und heut abend mit Kollegahs unterwegs^^) aber nein, tut alles so weh das ich morgen wieder ins Krankenhaus muss...-.-*


Autsch, na dann, gute Besserung!



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> stimmt beides gar nicht =<


Damn, naja egal...

Ich bin weg


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ach ne schmerzhafte OP an ner schmerzhaften stelle, und eig dachte ich ich kann heut wieder zur Schule (und heut abend mit Kollegahs unterwegs^^) aber nein, tut alles so weh das ich morgen wieder ins Krankenhaus muss...-.-*



uhhh..... an den nüssen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und gute besserung^^


Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin weg



tschüsssele


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

Treibt sich irgendwer rum, der mit mir ein wenig travian zocken will als dual^^? Muss auch nicht ahnung haben^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich wil Zur Qlimax Aber naja malsehn :x

Achja Nächsten Monat Kauf ich mir Wen ich 18 Bin L4D Und L4D 2^^


----------



## Silenzz (26. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> uhhh..... an den nüssen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke Razy... 

Eher am Longdrink Strohalm.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

JAUTSCH


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Danke Razy...
> 
> Eher am Longdrink Strohalm....
> 
> ...


dünnes schwarzes ding? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Eher am Longdrink Strohalm....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omfg is das mies xD


----------



## Silenzz (26. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dünnes schwarzes ding?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eher dickliches, hautfarbenes ding, bissi fleischfarben dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Schmerztabletten ftw, vorallem um 10 uhr morgens eine nehmen und dann bis 15;00 uhr ratzen oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Eher dickliches, hautfarbenes ding, bissi fleischfarben dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jaja, das fleischgewehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das erinnert mich iwie an nen gbo quote



> <FriZZ0r> neulich hatte ich doch diesen Unfall und war im Krankenhaus... seitdem werd ich die ganze zeit mit "Mein linker, linker Sack ist frei, da wünsch ich mir ein Ei herbei" verarscht-.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Eher dickliches, hautfarbenes ding, bissi fleischfarben dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
cool jetzt fällste in der schule und so aus und kannst dazu noch lange und gemütlich pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber was für schmerztabletten nimmst du den das du da so lange von pennst? als ich mir das handgelenk gebrochen hatte und die dinger nehmen mußte war mir nur n bissl schwummrig niht mehr


----------



## Silenzz (26. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Najo geht ne, es klingt krank, aber ich hätte morgen gern die Franz-Arbeit geschrieben.... ich hab soviel dafür gelernt *heul* aber egal, kA Iboprophen 400 davon 2 Tabletten auf nüchternen Magen, und bei meinen mageren 53Kg bomben die echt nicht schlecht...-.-*  Aber dafür heut abend erstmal lange zockööörrn xD

Haha Grüne, epic qoute xD


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jaja, das fleischgewehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


blitzkrieg mit dem fleischgewehr?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Oktober 2009)

OMG so ein Noob Floodet meine Bots Und Klaut die namen Langeweile muss man haben -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Najo geht ne, es klingt krank, aber ich hätte morgen gern die Franz-Arbeit geschrieben.... ich hab soviel dafür gelernt *heul* aber egal, kA Iboprophen 400 davon 2 Tabletten auf nüchternen Magen, und bei meinen mageren 53Kg bomben die echt nicht schlecht...-.-*  Aber dafür heut abend erstmal lange zockööörrn xD



uih na das ballert dan nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




riesentrolli schrieb:


> blitzkrieg mit dem fleischgewehr?^^



pussy?


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> blitzkrieg mit dem fleischgewehr?^^


steck bratwurst in dein sauerkraut xD



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG so ein Noob Floodet meine Bots Und Klaut die namen Langeweile muss man haben -.-


sagt der, der die bots macht? XD

naja, is schon mies oô


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG so ein Noob Floodet meine Bots Und Klaut die namen Langeweile muss man haben -.-


sowas muss man erst mal mit sich abziehen lassen :-P


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sowas muss man erst mal mit sich abziehen lassen :-P



Sry das ich 5 Bots Hochalte Plus Mich Plus 2 Bnc Und alles noch am Coden bin ....


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Sry das ich 5 Bots Hochalte Plus Mich Plus 2 Bnc Und alles noch am Coden bin ....


np


----------



## Dini (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ihr Schwärmer =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Schwärmer =)


ich hab deinen post im "lied" thread noch gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nabend^^


----------



## Dini (26. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hab deinen post im "lied" thread noch gesehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tja, keine Chance gegen ein wildes Noxiel gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (26. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hab deinen post im "lied" thread noch gesehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Iiiich auuuhuuuch ... Laz0rgun pew pew! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

moin dini


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Iiiich auuuhuuuch ... Laz0rgun pew pew!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


\o/


----------



## Dini (26. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Iiiich auuuhuuuch ... Laz0rgun pew pew!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schön, das kommt ja gut an :>
(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)
Fehlt nur noch die tolle neue Sig die ich noch basteln will möglichst diese Woche, wenns so klappt wie ich will, dann wirds toll \o/


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Oktober 2009)

hello^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Schön, das kommt ja gut an :>
> (>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)
> Fehlt nur noch die tolle neue Sig die ich noch basteln will möglichst diese Woche, wenns so klappt wie ich will, dann wirds toll \o/



willste da ne größere laz0rgun einbauen?


----------



## Bloodletting (26. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch die tolle neue Sig die ich noch basteln will möglichst diese Woche, wenns so klappt wie ich will, dann wirds toll \o/



Nehm doch einfach das: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (26. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> willste da ne größere laz0rgun einbauen?


jops so in der Art, keine riesig Große aaaaber auf jeden Fall nen Blaster :>
Das Bild hab ich zumindest schon, aber neeee keinen Spoiler^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> jops so in der Art, keine riesig Große aaaaber auf jeden Fall nen Blaster :>
> Das Bild hab ich zumindest schon, aber neeee keinen Spoiler^^



omfg dini will uns alle mit ihrer laz0rgun vernicht0rn :<
selbst ZAM kann da nichts machen


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> jops so in der Art, keine riesig Große aaaaber auf jeden Fall nen Blaster :>
> Das Bild hab ich zumindest schon, aber neeee keinen Spoiler^^



/me klaut Dini und versteckt sie irgendwo im Dschungel


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nehm doch einfach das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2009)

i lol'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (26. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Muhaha, sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nein!
Zam ist definitiv der Großmeister! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hah dini deine neue signatur wurde gefundrn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2009)

bin ma weg bis morgen
nacht


----------



## Rexo (26. Oktober 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen^^

edit: gn8 Lachman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



A Midnight Snack _


----------



## Dini (26. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hah dini deine neue signatur wurde gefundrn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, meine MUSS absolut OP sein sonst bin ich nicht zufrieden^^


----------



## Rexo (26. Oktober 2009)

_Dini!!!


Mach was die nachtschwarmer sterben aus_


----------



## Edou (26. Oktober 2009)

re


----------



## Rexo (26. Oktober 2009)

_Glaub hab ne Ide fur meine neue Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick mich_


----------



## TheGui (26. Oktober 2009)

BAh mir is langweilig, AIon macht kein spaß und langsam vermisse ich WoW... HILFE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> BAh mir is langweilig, AIon macht kein spaß und langsam vermisse ich WoW... HILFE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Buy a game card for W O W Die ENTDECKERZONE bei WOODS super duper shop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(shit zu viel harry potter erarsche geguckt)


----------



## Rexo (26. Oktober 2009)

_Kranke Scheisse ^^






_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Oktober 2009)

Omg ich Brech ab Jetzt sitz ich Hier und Muss noch Ein paar scripte den Bots Zuteilen >_>


----------



## Dini (26. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Dini!!!
> 
> 
> Mach was die nachtschwarmer sterben aus_


Ach, der Ort des freien Blödsinns hier im Forum stirbt sicher zuletzt^^





TheGui schrieb:


> BAh mir is langweilig, AIon macht kein spaß und langsam vermisse ich WoW... HILFE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hui, TheGui... ich dachte nicht das du auch inaktiv bist, wie lang denn schon?


----------



## Rexo (26. Oktober 2009)

_Dini??? kennst du n parr Gute Youtube video´s???_


----------



## Dini (26. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Dini??? kennst du n parr Gute Youtube video´s???_


Öhm, was st denn gut?
Charlie the unicorn ist immer wieder gut zb.
*SEESTERNLIEBTDICHWIRKLICH!!!!*


----------



## Rexo (26. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Öhm, was st denn gut?
> Charlie the unicorn ist immer wieder gut zb.
> *SEESTERNLIEBTDICHWIRKLICH!!!!*


_


Jaja der Stalker Seestern ^^ aber Charlie the Unicorn is etwas zu Mainstream geworden Blacky hat mehr auf dem Kasten als das Bitey of Brackenwood is auch cool musikalich find ich ^^


edit:


Spoilsbury Toast Boy -1 
_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Oktober 2009)

Omg ich Brauche Coder >_> 5 Bots Sind zu Havy


----------



## Edou (26. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Omg ich Brauche Coder >_> 5 Bots Sind zu Havy


was zockst?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> was zockst?^^



ich zogge Scripte Dir selber IRC Windrop Bots >_>


----------



## Rexo (26. Oktober 2009)

_Bin weg is zu langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




viel spass bei deiner schicht Dini^^_


----------



## Edou (26. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bin weg is zu langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nacht =)


----------



## Edou (26. Oktober 2009)

nix los hier Oo


----------



## Dini (26. Oktober 2009)

hmhm komisch


----------



## TheGui (26. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> hui, TheGui... ich dachte nicht das du auch inaktiv bist, wie lang denn schon?


Hi Dini

wow seit mitte August.


----------



## Edou (26. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> hmhm komisch


jupp - na gut dann werd ich auch mal gehn


----------



## TheGui (26. Oktober 2009)

Das is immer top um die Laune um 5 Punkte zu steigern ^^


----------



## Dini (26. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Hi Dini
> 
> wow seit mitte August.


Auch schon ne kleine Weile, hätte ich nicht gedacht bei deinen Ambitionen vor allem zu DK´s
Meine Main war auch DK, allerdings hab ich schon eher den Acc eingeforen... ne Weile nach Ulduar release, Anfang Mai war das.

Nacht nacht Edou!

PS: Zu deiner Sig TheGui... ich nehm lieber Schwarzer Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (26. Oktober 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Auch schon ne kleine Weile, hätte ich nicht gedacht bei deinen Ambitionen vor allem zu DK´s
> Meine Main war auch DK, allerdings hab ich schon eher den Acc eingeforen... ne Weile nach Ulduar release, Anfang Mai war das.


bin halt Dk Fetischist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab die Klasse iner Lichking Beta angespielt und dacht nur so "WTF haben die meine Gedanken gelesen?"

dan war ich einer der 2 aus unserer Gilde die DK rerollen sollten/wollten. Und seit dem nurnoch DK gezockt xD

Naxx als DD und Ulduar als Tank.


----------



## Dini (26. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> bin halt Dk Fetischist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Beta hab ich nur mal über die Schulter geschaut, zu der Zeit hab ich bei Warhammer meiner Jüngerin des Khaine gefröhnt... irgendwie klar das ich nachdem ich meine Holyaladina auf Hordenseite hochgespielt habe, eine DK auf Alliseite erstellt und heiß geliebt habe, wobei ich vorher nie von der Horde wegzubewegen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War aber immer Unholy und das sogar sehr erfolgreich im Raidvergleich mit anderen Klassen. Schad das Unholy unbrauchbar geworden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DK ist auch toll imho, hab mit ihr den gesamten WoW Content erlebt von Ony bis Sunwell =)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich ... GNÄH Irgendwie fang ich an scripten zu hassen >_>


----------



## TheGui (27. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich ... GNÄH Irgendwie fang ich an scripten zu hassen >_>


und wir dein gemaule über das scripten >_>

@ Dini.. SW hab ich nie durch gehabt O_o zu BC Zeiten hatt sich unsere Gilde nach Kallegos zerschossen und während Lichking nie wirklich bock gehabt da nomal reinzugehen xD

Uh hab da nen nettes Video, zu nem noch netteren Anime!
Sehr sehr traurige und Philosophische storry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> und wir dein gemaule über das scripten >_>



na und ich Kann dir auch gerne Mit Hardstyle Kommen aber dan weinst sicher noch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ich geh auch langsam off


----------



## TheGui (27. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> na und ich Kann dir auch gerne Mit Hardstyle Kommen aber dan weinst sicher noch mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wiso sollte ich über Hardstyle weinen O_o
wiso heist Hardstyle eigentlich Hardstyle ?
find an beats die einen zum zucken anregen nix hard xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> wiso sollte ich über Hardstyle weinen O_o
> wiso heist Hardstyle eigentlich Hardstyle ?
> find an beats die einen zum zucken anregen nix hard xD



Ohman Du bringst mich zum weinen *my Style is Hardstyle QLIMAXXXXXXXXXxx Anthem Rockt*


----------



## TheGui (27. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ohman Du bringst mich zum weinen *my Style is Hardstyle QLIMAXXXXXXXXXxx Anthem Rockt*


ich blicks immernoch net, naja ich bin ja normal auch kein "Utz Utz Utz" hörer :/

FInd sowas schöner, muss da jedes mal fast weinen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Dini (27. Oktober 2009)

traurig und philosophisch erinnert mich an elfenlied...
Kalcegos war als ich den gemacht hab nen Witz, knackig waren Teufelsruch, die Zwillinge und Muru... kaum zu glauben, aber Archi war auch nen Witz.
Mag Bosse die dahergelaufene 80er vorführen und das Leben schwer machen.
C´thun war auch ein gutes Bespiel dafür =)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Oktober 2009)

Naja Gute nacht euch Ich gehe schlafen Bis 0500 =)


----------



## TheGui (27. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX ich werd wohl nie verstehen wiso das "hard" im namen hatt xD
aber der track is gut ^^

@ Dini.
Naja, wir haben Januar/Febura den serverfirstkill Illidan geholt! Blutkessel war halt der grottigste server ever, mitt dem schlechtesten Spielerpool ^_^ Wir haben als *einziger *Server das SW Event mitt der Insel nicht fertig bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich weis auch net wiso, aber Kallegos hatt schon ewig gedauert... und dazu sind dan auch mit anfang SW pro woche 1-2 member abgehauen >_> und jede ID 1-2 neuen den Boss zu erklären is halt scheiße... Daran is dan wohl auch die Gilde zerbrochen, haben dan mitt einigen der alten ne "neugründung" gemacht aber in BC Content war erstma kein weiterkommen.


----------



## Dini (27. Oktober 2009)

schlafen hm.... eigentlich ne gute Idee


----------



## Dini (27. Oktober 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> Da gibts so ein geiles video von nem Raid der versucht den Raum zu betreten
> aber cthun direkkt blitzwelle in den ggang castet bevor sich die leute verteilen können
> 
> ich suchs mal raus, einer der besten encounter^^


Ist uns auch passiert, er hat da unseren epictank mitm 72k kettenblitz weggebruzzelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nun guuuuuute Nacht!^^


----------



## TheGui (27. Oktober 2009)

leider kein 60er zu clasik gehabt T_T

aber das fealing war trotzdem irgendwie anders... ich weis noch wie ich nen Blau / episch equipten schurken im AH gesehen habe und dachte "WTF der hatt kein leben!"
Und der voll T2 Mage vor SW hatt einfach nur für "O_O" gesorgt!

ich weis noch wie geil und überwältigend das gefühl war sein erstes Epic zu bekommen, Die lvl 40 Caster Armschienen der Dryade die es für Warsong marken gab waren weit aus epischer als alles was ich in Lichking an equip bekommen hab xD

ausser in BC da war noch was sehr aufregend, und zwar das erste T-Teil!... kurze zeit später hatte ich aber shcon ein shclechtes Gewissen da die craftbaren Hosen des Zuaberschlags besser als die T4 Hosen waren >_>

PS: GUte nacht ^^


----------



## Grushdak (27. Oktober 2009)

gn8 ^^


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

Wie sagt ein arrischer junge? Heil Hit*** XD *shit zu viel coldmirorr*


Huhu


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hiermit erklaere ich *blaublub* ach scheissdrauf, LOSSPAMMEN!


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hiermit erklaere ich *blaublub* ach scheissdrauf, LOSSPAMMEN!


SPAM!



CHING CHING BLING BLING XDDD


----------



## Kronas (27. Oktober 2009)

ich hab ein spiel erfunden
man tippt ein belibiges wort durch http://www.abacho.de/uebersetzer/ und zieht es quer durch alle sprachen und dann wieder deutsch
nachtschwärmer wurde zu "Farrista" (angeblich deutsch^^)


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich schau mir grad immer wieder Blind: The craft of War  an ist sooo geil gemacht...


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2009)

Nein, heute ist ja THIS IS IT gestartet... -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, heute ist ja THIS IS IT gestartet... -.-


`?????


moin lachmann^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> `?????


Der Michael Jackson Film...


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Leude, unter spammen versteh ich was anderes )=
Um mal irgendein Thema zu starten, post ich mal ein video:


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Michael Jackson Film...



wolltse den guckn?


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Michael Jackson Film...


aso - schau ich eh net^^

SHIT und schon wieder zieh ich mir harry potter und ein stein rein XD


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2009)

@`Edou
<3 coldmirror^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Leude, unter spammen versteh ich was anderes )=
> Um mal irgendein Thema zu starten, post ich mal ein video:


Das Video ist aaaaaalt...



DER schrieb:


> wolltse den guckn?


Ich muss ihn gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich muss ihn gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso?


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Video ist aaaaaalt...


Ich weiss, aber ich lieebe es einfach nur^^ Genauso wie vor einem halben Jahr, aber damals wars glaub ich auch schon alt^^


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> @`Edou
> <3 coldmirror^^


jaaa ich bin süchtig auch wenn ich dass schon 4-5 mal gesehn hab XDD
So dann legen wir dass kind mal hier auf die tür schwelle  und dann drücken wir die tür klingel und rennen ganz schnell weg höhöhöhöhö


----------



## Kronas (27. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich muss ihn gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


im kino?


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Kahme-hame haaa! *Stock werf*


----------



## Tabuno (27. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Leude, unter spammen versteh ich was anderes )=
> Um mal irgendein Thema zu starten, post ich mal ein video:


uraaaaaaaaaaalt und heute kommt die tv total pokerstars.de nacht <3


----------



## Kronas (27. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Kahme-hame haaa! *Stock werf*


ron, das ist ein spruch aus ner zeichentrickserie!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Kahme-hame haaa! *Stock werf*



aua :<


Tabuno schrieb:


> uraaaaaaaaaaalt und heute kommt die tv total pokerstars.de nacht <3




laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wieso?


Ist blöd, wenn die Mutter total auf MJ abfährt... X(



dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich weiss, aber ich lieebe es einfach nur^^ Genauso wie vor einem halben Jahr, aber damals wars glaub ich auch schon alt^^


Naja, mittlerweile ist es nemmer so toll...



Kronas schrieb:


> im kino?


Ja, wo sonst? :O


----------



## Kronas (27. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, wo sonst? :O


internet *hust hust*


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> internet *hust hust*



sowas tut doch keiner... tz tz tz


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> internet *hust hust*


Nö, ist mir zu blöde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne is lustig noobs beim pokern zu zu schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ne is lustig noobs beim pokern zu zu schauen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2009)

Und wenn Ihr was sehen wollt, dann das:

So geil <3


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

Bred in captivity 
Alter ich kann kein englisch XDD


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2009)

und wenn sie jetzt bestellen bekommen sie dieses Quidetsch (Ach wie scheibt man das) T-shirt um nur 9 euro 99!


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> und wenn sie jetzt bestellen bekommen sie dieses Quidetsch (Ach wie scheibt man das) T-shirt um nur 9 euro 99!


Woods super duper shop^^

Deine eltern feierten eien wilde party XDD


----------



## Tabuno (27. Oktober 2009)

ey was geht denn im dfb pokal ab. stuttgart raus und osnabrück führt...^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wenn Ihr was sehen wollt, dann das:
> 
> So geil <3



das sieht so.....
echt aus


----------



## Kronas (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sowas tut doch keiner... tz tz tz


du enttäuscht mich /b/rother :O


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ey was geht denn im dfb pokal ab. stuttgart raus und osnabrück führt...^^


Ist doch schön... auch wenn mir Babbel leid tut...


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

Harry potter ich hab sie im radio gesehn XD


----------



## Tabuno (27. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist doch schön... auch wenn mir Babbel leid tut...


ich schätz ja er wird bald raus geschmissen und sie holen favre.
OMG 2zu0 für osnabrück looooooooooooooooool


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du enttäuscht mich /b/rother :O






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin halt ein vorbildlicher benutzer des world wide web


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ich bin halt ein vorbildlicher benutzer des world wide web


really?

ein blow job für 4 euro macht deine mudda
ja ich weiß


XD (ja ist ausm 2er aber genial XD)


----------



## Kronas (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ich bin halt ein vorbildlicher benutzer des world wide web


*offical 4chan seal of epic win wegnehm* das hast du nun davon!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> really?



ya´rly


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ya´rly


cool^^


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

Sie sind voll gegen einen Baum gebrettert

habe noch nie so viel Holz fliegen sehen.

Und blut hat gespritzt das war echt eklich&#65279; ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *offical 4chan seal of epic win wegnehm* das hast du nun davon!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grrml...
bin ich eben wieder nen /b/tard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Assasins creed 2 verspricht ein echter renner zu sein^^ 1ter teil war mit ein wenig eintoenig von der spielweise (Hab aber nur zugeguckt^^) aber die geniale Grafik machts wieder wett^^


----------



## Kronas (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gz, da ist kein seal :O


----------



## Crackmack (27. Oktober 2009)

Shark!Hai!&#12495;&#12452;! Hain!


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

Was ist mit Voldemort passiert?....Manche sagen er ist tod andere sagen er lauert irgentwo um erneut mit Steinen zu wefen


scheiße lach ich mich weg 

jo werd assa 2 testn


----------



## Kronas (27. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Was ist mit Voldemort passiert?....Manche sagen er ist tod andere sagen er lauert irgentwo um erneut mit Steinen zu wefen
> 
> 
> scheiße lach ich mich weg
> ...


ihr stellt euch jetzt vor eure besen und sagt auf! für linkshändler gilt das natürlich andersherum

harry: fua!
hermine: ich wusste garnicht, dass du linkshändler bist :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Assasins creed 2 verspricht ein echter renner zu sein^^ 1ter teil war mit ein wenig eintoenig von der spielweise (Hab aber nur zugeguckt^^) aber die geniale Grafik machts wieder wett^^



der erste teil ist genial  wird nur seeeeehr langsam langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *will 2ten teil haben!!11*


Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> gz, da ist kein seal :O





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ihr stellt euch jetzt vor eure besen und sagt auf! für linkshändler gilt das natürlich andersherum
> 
> harry: fua!
> hermine: ich wusste garnicht, dass du linkshändler bist :O



scheiße ja XD


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der erste teil ist genial  wird nur seeeeehr langsam langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, nach spätestens 5 Missionen wird es doch schon schnell langweilig... aber ist halt das Ubisoft-Syndrom


----------



## Kronas (27. Oktober 2009)

ich habe heute ne impfung gegen hirnhautentzündung bekommen
jetzt kribbelt meine hirnhaut voll :O


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich habe heute ne impfung gegen hirnhautentzündung bekommen
> jetzt kribbelt meine hirnhaut voll :O


Nicht gegen Schweinegrippe?


----------



## Kronas (27. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht gegen Schweinegrippe?


warum sollte ich mich dagegen impfen lassen? da hab ich mehr nebenwirkungen als schutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (27. Oktober 2009)

Schweinerippe is doch eh nix nur geldmacherei! wie...ne lassen wa das lieber


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, nach spätestens 5 Missionen wird es doch schon schnell langweilig... aber ist halt das Ubisoft-Syndrom



ich habs in ca 2 abenden durchgespielt (natürlich mit pausen mit einfachem durchschnetzeln durch wachen) und es wurde kein einziges mal langweilig


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

warum sind sie zu spät gekommen??
-wir haben&#65279; das adventstürchen nicht gefunden
-es is juli
-deshalb haben wirs nicht gefunden


----------



## Kronas (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich habs in ca 2 abenden durchgespielt (natürlich mit pausen mit einfachem durchschnetzeln durch wachen) und es wurde kein einziges mal langweilig


naja, auch wenn man von 20 wachen umringt ist, wenn man ahnung vom spiel hat ist die chance zu sterben = 0 da nur eine wache auf einmal angreifen kann die man mit einem einfachen klick aufs aufploppende konter zeichen umlegt :/


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum sollte ich mich dagegen impfen lassen? da hab ich mehr nebenwirkungen als schutz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> ich habs in ca 2 abenden durchgespielt (natürlich mit pausen mit einfachem durchschnetzeln durch wachen) und es wurde kein einziges mal langweilig


Mir schon... es war zu kurz, diese billigen Rennerei mit Desmond war ganz klar unnötig und die Missionsvielfalt war nicht wirklich gegeben... nett durchdacht, aber nicht ganz zu ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AC 2 wird hoffentlich besser, ebenso Mirrors Edge II


----------



## Kronas (27. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich ahne aber schlimmes, 2 versteckte klingen, rauchbomben zum entkommen etc. lassen nicht grade schwierigkeit vorhersehen


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir schon... es war zu kurz, diese billigen Rennerei mit Desmond war ganz klar unnötig und die Missionsvielfalt war nicht wirklich gegeben... nett durchdacht, aber nicht ganz zu ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich fands eigentlich ganz gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kronas schrieb:


> ich ahne aber schlimmes, 2 versteckte klingen, rauchbomben zum entkommen etc. lassen nicht grade schwierigkeit vorhersehen



aber vllt wurde die KI der wachen und bosse und was weiß ich was überarbeitet


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was macht ihr so??

Das ist nicht nur ne katze dass istn transformer


----------



## Kronas (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber vllt wurde die KI der wachen und bosse und was weiß ich was überarbeitet


naja ich hoffe mal, dass es die bombe nur gibt, weil es sich wirklich lohnt vor ihnen wegzulaufen weil sie schwer umzulegen sind^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> naja ich hoffe mal, dass es die bombe nur gibt, weil es sich wirklich lohnt vor ihnen wegzulaufen weil sie schwer umzulegen sind^^



jep... hoffentlich reicht faceroll da nichtmehr um den endboss zu killn al mualim oder wie der hieß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




is eigentlich schon bekannt ob man in AC 2 schwimmen kann?


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is eigentlich schon bekannt ob man in AC 2 schwimmen kann?


Schon lange... du kannst definitiv schwimmen


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jep... hoffentlich reicht faceroll da nichtmehr um den endboss zu killn al mualim oder wie der hieß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja und ja kann man


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2009)

ich jame auf legend bei jamlegend... muahaha was fuer ein wortwitz. ha-ha


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

Wehe von euch fliegt einer dann hol ich meine schrottflinte und knall euch ab!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schon lange... du kannst definitiv schwimmen



juuuuhuuuuu
das hat sowas von dermasen genervt das man immer verreckt ist wenn man runtergefallen ist ins wasser -.-


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> juuuuhuuuuu
> das hat sowas von dermasen genervt das man immer verreckt ist wenn man runtergefallen ist ins wasser -.-


Du bist aber auch der einzige depp der ins wasser fällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Du bist aber auch der einzige depp der ins wasser fällt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das hat sowas von genervt bei der einen mission als man den typen im boot killen sollte -.-"
ständig wird man da blöd reingeschubst und so


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

moin lekraan drölf!!


----------



## Kronas (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da gibts ne rechte maustaste zum blocken und kontern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Oh gott, heute mit ner Freundin beim Friseur.. xD
> wer weiß was ich meine?


Deine Haare sind ab?


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> da gibts ne rechte maustaste zum blocken und kontern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich habs auf xbox gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich weiß aber trotzdem -.- 
ich war immer der typ der mehr angreift als abzublocken das war wol mein fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber naja im letzten kampf hab ich nurnoch abgeblockt und gekontert.... das war sowas von easy
den bosskampf hab ich mir schon was schwerer vorgestellt


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo hier sind agent mulder und skully vom FBI was kann ich für sie tun
ääh hallo hier ist harry potter von ääh harry potter
ich kann mit schlangen sprechen und zwar auf französich
tha ich glaub kaum dass sich dass FBI mi solchen lapalien verfasst
*auflegt* Wixxa
Hallo hier sind agent mulder und skully vom FBI
AHAH Klingelstreich 


ZOMFG
lekraan ch weiß war am samstag dort mit meiner freundin^^ stress pur XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Oh gott, heute mit ner Freundin beim Friseur.. xD
> wer weiß was ich meine?




"sie war bei einem haarstylisten... ich werde sie wohl nie mehr fisten."


----------



## Kronas (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich habs auf xbox gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


vorallem, er verneunfacht sich und nach 3 mal kopien metzeln kommt nächste phase...


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2009)

DA rocken^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> vorallem, er verneunfacht sich und nach 3 mal kopien metzeln kommt nächste phase...



das hab ich auch nicht ganz verstanden .... totaler schwachfug


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wars bei dir auch so?

Halt ne dass sieht besser aus wenn da nochn stück weg ist-.-


----------



## Kronas (27. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Rise Against...^^


give it all <3


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du bist ne Frau! Oder? x_x


Ja, warum? =)

Gute nacht an Euch allen =)


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> okee......bitte das gleich nochmal schreiben, ichhab nichts verstanden lieber Edou
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Friseur...

Man sitzt schön aufm stuhl dann sagt die freundin halt ne meinen sie net dass sieht besser aus wenn da nochn stück kürzer ist (sowas mein ich)-.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, warum? =)
> 
> Gute nacht an Euch allen =)



ich wußte es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

sleep well razyl


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Friseur...
> 
> Man sitzt schön aufm stuhl dann sagt die freundin halt ne meinen sie net dass sieht besser aus wenn da nochn stück kürzer ist (sowas mein ich)-.-



mir wird niemals einer an den haaren rumfummeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die bleiben lang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I4nNj1r4uQ
rockt mehr als 


Lekraan schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHac5quiAws


----------



## Kronas (27. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> hip hop





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mir wird niemals einer an den haaren rumfummeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hab mir auch so überlegt jeff hardy style so lange eventuell noch blau mischung halt^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



trve story bro
trve story...


----------



## Kronas (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> trve story /b/ro
> trve story...


fix'd


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hab mir auch so überlegt jeff hardy style so lange eventuell noch blau mischung halt^^



ach blah
lass se sir einfah lang wachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


um ordentlich headbangen zu können \m/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Es gibt B E S T I M M T ein Lied, dass dir gefällt was Hip Hop angeht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das ist ein vorurteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nicht alle metalheads haben lange haare


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach blah
> lass se sir einfah lang wachsen
> 
> 
> ...


nen bissi kürzer und ausgedünnter (eher wie hardy halt) dann noch so blau glänzend un PERFEKT!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> nen bissi kürzer und ausgedünnter (eher wie hardy halt) dann noch so blau glänzend un PERFEKT!!!



pff so wie der die hat isses perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pff so wie der die hat isses perfekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hast du ICQ?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hast du ICQ?^^



klärchen
aber bin schon off da ich jetzt so 2-3 min gleich off geh 
shick mir ne PM mit deiner nummer und ich add dich morgen k?


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> klärchen
> aber bin schon off da ich jetzt so 2-3 min gleich off geh
> shick mir ne PM mit deiner nummer und ich add dich morgen k?


ich check dass noch net ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schick du schnell dein kram da^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich check dass noch net ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich auch nicht :x verdammt ich dachte du wüßtest wie das geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lilly wie schickt man ne PM? :x


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich auch nicht :x verdammt ich dachte du wüßtest wie das geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


klick mal links auf seinen namen.
da kannst du die option nachricht senden nutzen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Oktober 2009)

*NERV*

Ich hasse Jugendliche... oder irgendwelche dämlichen betrunkenen Assis jenseits der 18-20...


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> klick mal links auf seinen namen.
> da kannst du die option nachricht senden nutzen...



oh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke brille  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich auch nicht :x verdammt ich dachte du wüßtest wie das geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich mein mit ICQ nr und so nt pm olololol


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


np


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich mein mit ICQ nr und so nt pm olololol



drück gleich einfach auf kontakt hinzufügen (oben rechts) oder drück f5
dann gib da meine nummer ein und drück auf hinzufügen
ich nehm dich dann morgen an


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> drück gleich einfach auf kontakt hinzufügen (oben rechts) oder drück f5
> dann gib da meine nummer ein und drück auf hinzufügen
> ich nehm dich dann morgen an


dann gib mal deine nummer XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dann gib mal deine nummer XD



hab ich an dich geschickt per PM

bin dann ma weg nacht


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2009)

ah ok nacht hoffe hatt geklappt^^

Bin auch WEG CU


----------



## Tabuno (27. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *NERV*
> 
> Ich hasse Jugendliche... oder irgendwelche dämlichen betrunkenen Assis jenseits der 18-20...


und die davor sind ok ?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und die davor sind ok ?^^



Nein, die sind nur grad am allerbehassesten...


----------



## BBQBoB (27. Oktober 2009)

WINDOWS 7 ROCKT DERBE!


----------



## Ol@f (27. Oktober 2009)

Gibbet egtl schon diese Studiaktion für nicht MINT-ler?^^


----------



## Tabuno (27. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> WINDOWS 7 ROCKT DERBE!


ich bleib erstmal bei vista, gibt keine gründe zu wechseln..


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Oktober 2009)

BANG Extrem geiles neues Timeline Video von STO: http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/startrekonl...ast-part-2?hd=1


----------



## BBQBoB (27. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich bleib erstmal bei vista, gibt keine gründe zu wechseln..



allein der grund das du vista hast ist ein grund zum wechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> allein der grund das du vista hast ist ein grund zum wechsel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


damit ich die geldmaschine microsoft unterstütze? nöle... außerdem ist vista toll, diese ganzen vista flamer haben keine ahnung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> damit ich die geldmaschine microsoft unterstütze? nöle... außerdem ist vista toll, diese ganzen vista flamer haben keine ahnung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Trotzdem Windows 7 ist besser, obwohl zur Zeit Crysis nicht läuft. :S
Kurz lief es, aber dann plötzlich wieder nicht mehr. Ist ja eigentlich egal, da ich es eh nicht mehr oft spiele.

Spielt jemand von euch Dragon Age Journeys?


----------



## Tabuno (27. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Trotzdem Windows 7 ist besser, obwohl zur Zeit Crysis nicht läuft. :S
> Kurz lief es, aber dann plötzlich wieder nicht mehr. Ist ja eigentlich egal, da ich es eh nicht mehr oft spiele.
> 
> Spielt jemand von euch Dragon Age Journeys?


kann ja sein, aber ich kauf mir nicht jedes jahr nen neues betriebssystem. -.-
und zu dragon age: nope.


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und zu dragon age: nope.


Ich spiele es eigentlich nur um Spielgegenstände für Dragon Age Origins zu bekommen.


----------



## Tabuno (27. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich spiele es eigentlich nur um Spielgegenstände für Dragon Age Origins zu bekommen.


war das der vorgänger oder wie?


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> war das der vorgänger oder wie?


Nein ein Browsergame (offline). Ist ziemlich neu. Hier


----------



## Tabuno (27. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein ein Browsergame (offline). Ist ziemlich neu. Hier


sieht ganz interessant aus, aber ich hab browsergames erstmal abgehakt...^^


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> sieht ganz interessant aus, aber ich hab browsergames erstmal abgehakt...^^


Wenigstens kostet es nichts.^^
Aber lange werde ich es auch nicht spielen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Oktober 2009)

Omfg... so geil das Video :O 
Ich wills sofort spielen -.-


----------



## Tabuno (27. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenigstens kostet es nichts.^^
> Aber lange werde ich es auch nicht spielen.


ist es wie jedes 0815 browsergame oder irgendwas besonderes was ich wissen sollte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Oktober 2009)

Das ist richtig eklig:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggMzT7yzTno...feature=related


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ist es wie jedes 0815 browsergame oder irgendwas besonderes was ich wissen sollte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich finde es ganz okay. Es ist halt einfach offline. Du musst Gegner besiegen und Quests machen. In deiner Gruppe können 3 Leute sein. Es gibt 3 verschiedene Klassen (Krieger, Schurke, Magier).
Du kannst es ja einfach testen, brauchst nichtmal einen Account, ausser du willst speichern.

Ich gehe jetzt offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Tabuno (27. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich finde es ganz okay. Es ist halt einfach offline. Du musst Gegner besiegen und Quests machen. In deiner Gruppe können 3 Leute sein. Es gibt 3 verschiedene Klassen (Krieger, Schurke, Magier).
> Du kannst es ja einfach testen, brauchst nichtmal einen Account, ausser du willst speichern.
> 
> Ich gehe jetzt offline.
> ...


aso ok alles klar joa werd ich mal machen wenn mir langweilig ist.., gn8!


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aso ok alles klar joa werd ich mal machen wenn mir langweilig ist.., gn8!


Hier gerade noch eine Beschreibung von Buffed gefunden. Klick


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

bin dann auch mal schlafen, gute nacht.


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2009)

Bin ganz allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

tag auch


----------



## Kronas (28. Oktober 2009)

was fürn mist, dass assassins creed 2 für pc erst anfang 2010 rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was fürn mist, dass assassins creed 2 für pc erst anfang 2010 rauskommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mieser kack -.-


moin


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was fürn mist, dass assassins creed 2 für pc erst anfang 2010 rauskommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schicksal?!?


lachmann go back on ICQ!!!!11elfdröflzisch


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Oktober 2009)

Namd


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> schicksal?!?
> 
> 
> lachmann go back on ICQ!!!!11elfdröflzisch



bin icq !!!11111drölfzig1111


moin selor


----------



## Kronas (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin icq !!!11111drölfzig1111
> 
> 
> moin selor


ololol icq


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Namd


hi


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2009)

nab0rnd


----------



## Kronas (28. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nab0rnd


wir haben versagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ololol icq



ôlolollol 4chan 


Grüne schrieb:


> nab0rnd



moin


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nab0rnd


brille ist back 

aber for dini aufpassen


(>-.-)> ----pew pew! me haz laz0rgun!  (beware of the wild Dini)


----------



## Crackmack (28. Oktober 2009)

hai


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> brille ist back


war doch schon gestern oder vorgestern hier? >_<


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> hai



delphin!


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> war doch schon gestern oder vorgestern hier? >_<


aso ok egal webe


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> aso ok egal webe


ty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

SCHOOL OF FUCKING ROCK!!!11
jack black!!11


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> SCHOOL OF FUCKING ROCK!!!11
> jack black!!11


wo kommst ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2009)

kabel1


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kabel1


weiß nu^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Ächz... 1 Stunde Live-Blog übersetzen ><
I hate my Life!


----------



## Kronas (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> SCHOOL OF FUCKING ROCK!!!11
> jack black!!11


willkommen zum 4chan report:
nachmittag: spam von broxxy love nachrichten
jetzt: normaler /b/-day


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

uiiiiihhhoooweeehooooooooiiiiiiiihhoooooowweeeeeeeeehjoooooooooo
*e-gitarre nacchmach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin ma duschn


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bin dann auch mal schlafen, gute nacht.



Gute Nacht.

BTW seit wann macht eine Gitarre "jooooooooooooo" ?


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Oktober 2009)

hmm. dit neue soil album scheint mich nich sonderlich zu fesseln. udn es n verdammt beschissenes cover!


----------



## Kronas (28. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hmm. dit neue soil album scheint mich nich sonderlich zu fesseln. udn es n verdammt beschissenes cover!


sicher, dass du es nicht mit dem klopapier verwechselt hast?


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Gute Nacht.



hallo


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> sicher, dass du es nicht mit dem klopapier verwechselt hast?


klopapier is besser als das drecks cover


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> klopapier is besser als das drecks cover


vor oder nach benutzung?


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vor oder nach benutzung?


Vor und danach.


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> klopapier is besser als das drecks cover



/sign


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

bahh ich will endlich den fußball manager 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vor und danach.


und zwischendrin XD


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bahh ich will endlich den fußball manager
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meiner ist schon da, haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meiner ist schon da, haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geht der online modus schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vor und danach.


indeed.


----------



## Kronas (28. Oktober 2009)

höhö ab montach praktikum


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> geht der online modus schon?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gehen ja erst morgen die Server on =)


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gehen ja erst morgen die Server on =)



aso ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja ich werd morgens gleich zum media markt gehen und mir holen und dann den offline modus üben und am abend mitm kumpel nen bissl online zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. Oktober 2009)

#27 - Meist abonniert (insgesamt) - Italien
#17 - Meist abonniert (insgesamt) - Partner - Italien
#7 - Meistgesehen (diese Woche) - Partner - Italien
#27 - Meist abonniert (insgesamt) - Italien
#17 - Meist abonniert (insgesamt) - Partner - Italien
#7 - Meistgesehen (diese Woche) - Partner - Italien
#31 - Meistgesehen (diesen Monat) - Partner - Italien
#65 - Meistgesehen (insgesamt) - Partner - Italien

beim deutschen assassins creed youtube channel xD


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aso ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich zock erstmal nur Torchlight *-*


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich zock erstmal nur Torchlight *-*



schön das in dem torchlight thread kein downloadlink angegeben ist oder kann man das nur kaufen?


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

was macht ihr so?!?


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> schön das in dem torchlight thread kein downloadlink angegeben ist oder kann man das nur kaufen?


Steam, dort gibt es Demo. Spiel kostet sowieso nur 16 Euro =)


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> schön das in dem torchlight thread kein downloadlink angegeben ist oder kann man das nur kaufen?



Kaufen bei Steam.


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kaufen bei Steam.


Oder Demo downloaden bei Steam...


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

pfff 16 € für nen diablo klon? ne danke.^^


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> was macht ihr so?!?



Ich warte darauf das jemand auf http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&start=1180 replied.


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> pfff 16 € für nen diablo klon? ne danke.^^


Viel zu billig ist das, für einen verdammt guten Diablo Klon.


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Viel zu billig ist das, für einen verdammt guten Diablo Klon.


hab net aufgepasst von welchem diablo klon ? oO


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hab net aufgepasst von welchem diablo klon ? oO



Torchlight.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Viel zu billig ist das, für einen verdammt guten Diablo Klon.



trotzdem ich mag die bezahlungsmöglichkeiten über steam eh net. schade das es es net im laden gibt.


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hab net aufgepasst von welchem diablo klon ? oO


Torchlight, du n00b!


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;hl=Torchlight <-


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Torchlight, du n00b!


danke..-.-

omg this look Well


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> trotzdem ich mag die bezahlungsmöglichkeiten über steam eh net. schade das es es net im laden gibt.


Wieso? Click&Buy account machen und dort rüber die Überweisung ausführen lassen.. bisher nie Probleme gehabt. Ist praktisch bei solchen Titeln.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hmm. dit neue soil album scheint mich nich sonderlich zu fesseln. udn es n verdammt beschissenes cover!



das soll 1-2 gute lieder haben und der rest soll sich wie aufgewärmter 0815 metal anhören....nur in langweilig O_o


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? Click&Buy account machen und dort rüber die Überweisung ausführen lassen.. bisher nie Probleme gehabt. Ist praktisch bei solchen Titeln.



und wie geht das mit dem zahlen über click & buy?


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und wie geht das mit dem zahlen über click & buy?


draufklicken und kaufen^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und wie geht das mit dem zahlen über click & buy?


Du machst auf click&buy ganz normalen Account. Dort gibst du dann deine Konto-Daten an (Vertraulich gesichert etc. pp). Wenn du nun bei Steam einkaufst gibst du dort deinen Click&buy Konto an. Click&Buy überweist denen erstmal das Geld und zwei tage Später (meistens) bekommst du eine E-mail, wo drinne steht, dass sie das Geld abgezogen haben von deinen Konto. Effektiv, Einfach und schnell.

Edit:
Razyl hat den Nachtschwärmer-Thread getötet... wieder einmal!


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Gogo postet hier was -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&start=1180

Mir ist langweilig.


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Gogo postet hier was -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&start=1180
> 
> Mir ist langweilig.


Müsste ich 0/10 geben... hab kb drauf


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du machst auf click&buy ganz normalen Account. Dort gibst du dann deine Konto-Daten an (Vertraulich gesichert etc. pp). Wenn du nun bei Steam einkaufst gibst du dort deinen Click&buy Konto an. Click&Buy überweist denen erstmal das Geld und zwei tage Später (meistens) bekommst du eine E-mail, wo drinne steht, dass sie das Geld abgezogen haben von deinen Konto. Effektiv, Einfach und schnell.


aso ok hört sich ja ganz gut an...


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Müsste ich 0/10 geben... hab kb drauf



viel zu lernen du noch hast
hsb 10/10 man geben muss


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> viel zu lernen du noch hast
> hsb 10/10 man geben muss


Nein, ich mag das Lied absolut nicht, von daher wären es 0/10

Hat wer von euch Interesse an der Modern Warfare 2 Prestige Edition? http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002LVTMLY...044&sr=8-50


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

Nabend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, ich mag das Lied absolut nicht, von daher wären es 0/10






Sausage schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nabend du wurst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, ich mag das Lied absolut nicht, von daher wären es 0/10



Bei mir steht da nix neues drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nabend du wurst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ai, der Lachmann :O


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

+++ Wir unterbrechen unser Programm für eine wichtige Sondernaricht --- DER Lachmann hört 24/7 Tokio Hotel! Halten Sie sich fern von Ihn!+++++


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> +++ Wir unterbrechen unser Programm für eine wichtige Sondernaricht --- DER Lachmann hört 24/7 Tokio Hotel! Halten Sie sich fern von Ihn!+++++


old news r old


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

ab 0:44 xD


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> old news r old


Noch weiß es nicht jeder! Du Grünling!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Ai, der Lachmann :O



aye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüne schrieb:


> old news r old



pff
nichtmal wenn das leben meinr familie davon abhängen würde


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Oho, die Miley Cyrus mal wieder in Kritik... Newsflashs sind was tolles


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aye
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Familie?
Pfüh. 

Übrigens: Babbel bleibt beim VfB! Woohoo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

der ist alt!


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Übrigens: Babbel bleibt beim VfB! Woohoo!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


armes stuttgart...


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oho, die Miley Cyrus mal wieder in Kritik... Newsflashs sind was tolles


aha wieso xD?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

warum macht alice cooper werbung für saturn? Q_Q


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> armes stuttgart...



ach was. Die Mannschaft braucht nur jmd, der treffen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.viddler.com/explore/failblog/videos/317/15.401/ den zum Beispiel


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> warum macht alice cooper werbung für saturn? Q_Q


weil sie es kann?


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> warum macht alice cooper werbung für saturn? Q_Q



Alice Cooper ist tot. 


Nicht.

Frag mich nicht... vllt. brauch er Geld? xD


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> aha wieso xD?


http://www.mtv.de/news/2009-10-26/20473757...iley-cyrus.html


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> weil sie es kann?



SIE?!
ALTER
Ó_Ó


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.mtv.de/news/2009-10-26/20473757...iley-cyrus.html



mtv? :X
Da kannst ja gleich dein Zimmer mit BILD tapezieren!


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> SIE?!
> ALTER
> Ó_Ó



ahahahaha das ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen!

SIE! xD omg epic


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ahahahaha das ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen!
> 
> SIE! xD omg epic



leute ich bin kotzen :/


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> mtv? :X
> Da kannst ja gleich dein Zimmer mit BILD tapezieren!


Nö, wozu? Damit ich jeden Tag deine Fratze sehen muss? Nein, Danke.


----------



## Noxiel (28. Oktober 2009)

Sehr eindeutig.


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> SIE?!
> ALTER
> Ó_Ó


hm isses nen er?!? xD bin grad auf der peile


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> leute ich bin kotzen :/



viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

hätte ich auch gedacht. armer mann der alice heißen muss das is ja noch schlimmer als horst. x)


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, wozu? Damit ich jeden Tag deine Fratze sehen muss? Nein, Danke.



Leider findet mich die Bild nicht fotogen genug :'(


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2009)

da mag ich "Hey mr nazi" von Blumio mehr^^


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hätte ich auch gedacht. armer mann der alice heißen muss das is ja noch schlimmer als horst. x)


du verstehst mich XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hm isses nen er?!? xD bin grad auf der peile



duuuuuuuuuuuuuude
alice cooper muss man doch kennen :/


Sausage schrieb:


> viel Spass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke :/


Tabuno schrieb:


> hätte ich auch gedacht. armer mann der alice heißen muss das is ja noch schlimmer als horst. x)



aber er ist trve der darf das xD



dragon1 schrieb:


> da mag ich "Hey mr nazi" von Blumio mehr^^



isn nettes lied =)


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Bin pennen. *Total muede sei*


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Bin pennen. *Total muede sei*



gn8


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Bin pennen. *Total muede sei*



nacht


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> duuuuuuuuuuuuuude
> alice cooper muss man doch kennen :/


sagt mir auch iwas....aber bina uf peile un so da dacht ich is nen weib xD


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

*kein großer fan von diesem Lied sei* 
- da muss ich ehrlich sagen: Das ist eines der wenigen Lieder, bei denen mir ein Techno-Cover mehr gefällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> sagt mir auch iwas....aber bina uf peile un so da dacht ich is nen weib xD



jaja... erst posten, dann denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

auja.... geiles intro


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

let the hammer fall xD


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> let the hammer fall xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> let the hammer fall xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



welche beiden von den 3en soll ich mir holen?


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1028710.html

Endlich kann ich mich bei meinen praktischen Fahrstunden an wem orientieren!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

Solltest du dich nicht entscheiden können, würde ich alternativ auch das Geld dafür nehmen!


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Das erste und das letzte @ Lachmann.


Achja.

Edou... Frau oder Mann?


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

1 und 2 lachi 1 und 2...


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> !





Sausage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> !



mhh ok das is schonma aufm zettel...
kann mir noch 1 holen...welches von den anderen beiden?


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k0ins!


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh ok das is schonma aufm zettel...
> kann mir noch 1 holen...welches von den anderen beiden?


noch 1 dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

ähm ich würd mir gar keins holen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das erste und das letzte @ Lachmann.
> 
> 
> Achja.
> ...


arch enemy hat ne frontfrau!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Solltest du dich nicht entscheiden können, würde ich alternativ auch das Geld dafür nehmen!



pff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Arosk schrieb:


> Das erste und das letzte @ Lachmann.
> 
> 
> Achja.
> ...



jetzt bin ich ma gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edou schrieb:


> 1 und 2 lachi 1 und 2...



ich würd eher sagen 1 und 3


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

Hahahahaha *rofl*

Deshalb mag ich MTV so:
>> Miley Cyrus: Good Girl gone bad! - Der unschuldige Teenager von einst ist *erwachsen* geworden, hier kommt der Fotobeweis!

Hierbei wollen wir "erwachsen" doch mal hervorheben. Sich mit 16 (?) nuttig anziehen, ist also erwachsen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> k0ins!





Tabuno schrieb:


> ähm ich würd mir gar keins holen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vntrve


Grüne schrieb:


> arch enemy hat ne frontfrau!



eher frontsau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die frau ist sowas von häßlich brrrr...


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> arch enemy hat ne frontfrau!



psssst. verrats doch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ähm ich würd mir gar keins holen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Themaverfehlung. Du sollst nur Lachmanns Meinung haben, weil er keine hat. Paradox, nicht wahr?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Themaverfehlung. Du sollst nur Lachmanns Meinung haben, weil er keine hat. Paradox, nicht wahr?




wat? O_o


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> vntrve
> 
> 
> eher frontsau
> ...



joa^^


Arosk schrieb:


> psssst. verrats doch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mir war langweilig^^
ausserdem war ich selbst ziemlich überrascht, als ich die das erste ma gesehen hab xD


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das erste und das letzte @ Lachmann.
> 
> 
> Achja.
> ...


hmm tippe frau?!?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mir war langweilig^^
> ausserdem war ich selbst ziemlich überrascht, als ich die das erste ma gesehen hab xD



ich wahr eher angeekelt....vom gesang und außsehen gleichermaßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

omg die server sind bei hon grad iwie down und jetzt hab ich über nen japanischen server gehostet und der ping ist 400 ! -.-


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

ZOMFG NEUES GTA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> omg die server sind bei hon grad iwie down und jetzt hab ich über nen japanischen server gehostet und der ping ist 400 ! -.-



hon? Was is hon?

@Lachmann:
Du unterstreichst also die Gültigkeit meines Paradoxons? Vllt. sollte ich doch langsam mal ein Buch schreiben.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

gut jetzt weiß ich welche vnglaublich trven t-shirts ich mir so in den nächsten wochen bestellen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Hahahahaha *rofl*
> 
> Deshalb mag ich MTV so:
> >> Miley Cyrus: Good Girl gone bad! - Der unschuldige Teenager von einst ist *erwachsen* geworden, hier kommt der Fotobeweis!
> ...


Jap, ist es. Zumindest in Amerika 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tabuno schrieb:


> omg die server sind bei hon grad iwie down und jetzt hab ich über nen japanischen server gehostet und der ping ist 400 ! -.-


LoL > HoN


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> @Lachmann:
> Du unterstreichst also die Gültigkeit meines Paradoxons? Vllt. sollte ich doch langsam mal ein Buch schreiben.



naja... ne 
so paradox war das nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

lol wtf xD

http://www.rautemusik.fm/news.php?section=extreme

yssuF muß man gehört haben <3... zu geil.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> hon? Was is hon?



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0
@ razyl nein heroes of newerth ist ein wahrer nachfolger weil sie fast alles 1 zu 1 aus dota übernommen haben.


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ZOMFG NEUES GTA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meinst du Liberty City Stories?


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja... ne
> so paradox war das nun auch wieder nicht



... Träume ... zerstört ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*holt sich ein Brotmesser* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meinst du Liberty City Stories?



Das ist doch alt..


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> @ razyl nein heroes of newerth ist ein wahrer nachfolger weil sie fast alles 1 zu 1 aus dota übernommen haben.


Und da liegt der Hase begraben. Ne Kopie erstellen kann jeder... das Interface ist außerdem äh hässlich


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> ... Träume ... zerstört ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nimm dir lieber mein tolles sushimesser
damit gehts besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meinst du Liberty City Stories?


ka eben in werbung gesehn ich glaub zum einen ists die erweiterung zu gta IV oder so


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap, ist es. Zumindest in Amerika
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schlimm genug, noch schlimmer, so nen Scheiss nach Deutschland zu verbreiten und am allerschlimmsten ist, dass es hier Leute echt noch anschauen :-/


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und da liegt der Hase begraben. Ne Kopie erstellen kann jeder... das Interface ist außerdem äh hässlich


na und es soll ja auch ne kopie sein, es soll einfach nur ein verbessertes dota sein und es ist gelungen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ka eben in werbung gesehn ich glaub zum einen ists die erweiterung zu gta IV oder so



wirklich neu is das aber auch nichmehr


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ka eben in werbung gesehn ich glaub zum einen ists die erweiterung zu gta IV oder so


Ja... nur Erweiterungen, nur für Xbox 360 und kein neues GTA.
Btw: Heißt Episodes from Liberty City


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nimm dir lieber mein tolles sushimesser
> damit gehts besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich soll mit nem Sushimesser Brot schneiden?


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Ich soll mit nem Sushimesser Brot schneiden?



Hm ich glaube das würde etwas dauernd, oder? xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Ich soll mit nem Sushimesser Brot schneiden?



joa das ziemlich scharf,damit gehste durchs brot wie durch butter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja... nur Erweiterungen, nur für Xbox 360 und kein neues GTA.
> Btw: Heißt Episodes from Liberty City


ja aber es kommt im laden :3
<<<kein xbox live 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> na und es soll ja auch ne kopie sein, es soll einfach nur ein verbessertes dota sein und es ist gelungen!


Ne Kopie machen und geld verlangen? Heftig, heftig...
Besonders, wenn es eine 1:1 Kopie ist.


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> joa das ziemlich scharf,damit gehste durchs brot wie durch butter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dafür scheiterts bestimmt am.. Butterstreichen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Dafür scheiterts bestimmt am.. Butterstreichen!



mhh..mh.... jo .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bin mal weg nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Dafür scheiterts bestimmt am.. Butterstreichen!



Warum das? xD


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh..mh.... jo ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nacht. Viel Spass bei deinen Träumen von rostigen Nägeln und Kettensägen :O


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh..mh.... jo ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nacht


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum das? xD



Irgendwas muss es ja nicht können, sonst hätte man ja nur noch Sushimesser in den Haushalten. Und die hat man nicht. Also ich zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> nacht. Viel Spass bei deinen Träumen von rostigen Nägeln und Kettensägen :O



ich wollte eigentlich über shushimesser und butter träumen....


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich wollte eigentlich über shushimesser und butter träumen....



Pff. Und du willst Metaler sein?^^


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Pff. Und du willst Metaler sein?^^



Wenn er von rostigen Ketten träumen soll dann müßte er eher ein Gespenst sein, oder? WAS HABEN KETTEN MIT METAL ZU TUN? (Nein Metal ist nicht Metall)


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Pff. Und du willst Metaler sein?^^



ich könnt auch über n konzert von paar metal bands träumen und über dauer headbangen und fleisch und bier aber das hatt ich gestern schon deswegen gehts jetzt um wichtige themen wie butter und sushimesser


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich könnt auch über n konzert von paar metal bands träumen und über dauer headbangen und fleisch und bier aber das hatt ich gestern schon deswegen gehts jetzt um wichtige themen wie butter und sushimesser



DAS ist ein Argument!

@Arosk:
Das hier ist Off-Topic, da schreib ich nunmal grötenteils Schwachsinn (den ich aber sogar noch begründen kann.. meistens!)


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> DAS ist ein Argument!
> 
> @Arosk:
> Das hier ist Off-Topic, da schreib ich nunmal grötenteils Schwachsinn (den ich aber sogar noch begründen kann.. meistens!)


/sign


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> DAS ist ein Argument!
> 
> @Arosk:
> Das hier ist Off-Topic, da schreib ich nunmal grötenteils Schwachsinn (den ich aber sogar noch begründen kann.. meistens!)



Schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt. träumt er ja garnix? Ich träume eigentlich nie...


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Schon klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jeder Mensch träumt. Nur bekommst du es meistens nicht mit. Ich weiss, wenn ich träume, schlaf ich höchstens noch 5 Minuten, und so krank das klingt: ich denk mir das, während ich träume..
"Och nö, in 5 Minuten aufstehen" - und gute 5 Minuten später bin ich wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne Kopie machen und geld verlangen? Heftig, heftig...
> Besonders, wenn es eine 1:1 Kopie ist.


ja der preis ist schon happig. ich hoffe das da auch noch etwas mehr kommt. aber die grafik von dota ist einfach veraltet... passt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch träumt. Nur bekommst du es meistens nicht mit. Ich weiss, wenn ich träume, schlaf ich höchstens noch 5 Minuten, und so krank das klingt: ich denk mir das, während ich träume..
> "Och nö, in 5 Minuten aufstehen" - und gute 5 Minuten später bin ich wach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, kenn ich. Dann hat man das Gefühl das man nur 5 min geschlafen hat xD


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, kenn ich. Dann hat man das Gefühl das man nur 5 min geschlafen hat xD



Ja. Und das hab ich ca. jede 3. Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute hatte ich das Gefühl, ich hätte 2 Tage am Stück Schule gehabt, so langweilig wie mir heute war :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2009)

> <malaclypse> Grundsätzlich haben Leute ausm IRC -nur zwei- dieser Eigenschaften "Attraktiv, Single, Zurechnungsfähig"



*fg*


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http...Fzitat_109.html
> *fg*



Schön wärs, wenn das nur im IRC so wäre.. im RL kommt mir das leider auch oft so vor :/


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch weg nacht un so bis moin...oder so


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Schön wärs, wenn das nur im IRC so wäre.. im RL kommt mir das leider auch oft so vor :/


hrhr jo^^



ich muss immer so lachen, wenn der mit "im arsch playmobil" kommt xD


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Bin auch weg nacht un so bis moin...oder so


n8


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hrhr jo^^
> 
> 
> 
> ich muss immer so lachen, wenn der mit "im arsch playmobil" kommt xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe RAp-Parodien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*wegen Schwachsinn wegeditiert*


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=75


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Oktober 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1079


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1079



O_o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIMVWLbreEs !!!


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1079



der ist epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> der ist epic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die ganzen where the hood at flashs sin epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tztTxcyWY0g...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0GhPV7_rVg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1448

Wer das Lied will... der soll fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1448
> 
> Wer das Lied will... der soll fragen
> 
> ...


oder einfach auf info klicken... -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1448
> 
> Wer das Lied will... der soll fragen
> 
> ...


wer das lied will soll z0r bedienen können


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oder einfach auf info klicken... -.-



Mit Fragen meinte ich Info "fragen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube das war nicht ganz verständlich ^^


----------



## Ol@f (28. Oktober 2009)

Abend. 

Ich hab grad erst gecheckt, dass es bald ein neues Slayer-Album gibt Oo


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Abend.
> 
> Ich hab grad erst gecheckt, dass es bald ein neues Slayer-Album gibt Oo



Nabend. Echt?


----------



## Skatero (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> LoL > HoN


/sign



Tabuno schrieb:


> @ razyl nein heroes of newerth ist ein wahrer nachfolger weil sie fast alles 1 zu 1 aus dota übernommen haben.


http://media.curse.com/CommunityServer.Com...ster%20copy.jpg
Bei HoN sehen die Figuren sicher nicht so cool aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nabend

und gn8 zusammen, bin ma weg!


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Naja bin dann auch pennen, bb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bei HoN sehen die Figuren sicher nicht so cool aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch ich find sie haben ihren gewissen charme... ^^


----------



## jeef (29. Oktober 2009)

mensch ist mir langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (29. Oktober 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> mensch ist mir langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tja ^^ ich geh jetzt schlafen. übrigens was isn das fürn komischer link den du bei youtube gepostet hast? bei dem ersten kann man net mal auf weiter klicken. Oo
naja gute nacht...


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend meine Damen und Herren und jetzt die Tagesthemen


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

So, 21 Uhr. Ein neuer Tag bei den Nachtschwärmern beginnt! Nabend!


----------



## Crackmack (29. Oktober 2009)

*rülps*


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2009)

crack du bist so ekelig


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

So, morgen noch 4 Stunden Unterricht hinter mich bringen und dann erstmal Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> blablabla


wtf?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja der preis ist schon happig. ich hoffe das da auch noch etwas mehr kommt. aber die grafik von dota ist einfach veraltet... passt schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und? Grafik ist nicht alles... und so gut, sieht HoN auch nicht aus... da hat auch wer 3 Jahre verschlafen


----------



## Skatero (29. Oktober 2009)

Nabend

*billige Assassins Creed Black Edition im Internet such* -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> So, morgen noch 4 Stunden Unterricht hinter mich bringen und dann erstmal Ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


so morgen erst mal 6 std arbeiten udn dann wochenende

ach mist -.-


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> So, morgen noch 4 Stunden Unterricht hinter mich bringen und dann erstmal Ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


morgen 6 stunden uneterricht, dann wochenende dann praktikum :x


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Guten Abend meine Damen und Herren und jetzt die Tagesthemen



die sind langweilig :/


Sausage schrieb:


> So, 21 Uhr. Ein neuer Tag bei den Nachtschwärmern beginnt! Nabend!



moin du wurst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Crackmack schrieb:


> *rülps*



*furz*


LordofDemons schrieb:


> crack du bist so ekelig



er ist nur normal


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2009)

warum wundert sich keiner das ich wieder da bin?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wtf??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






LordofDemons schrieb:


> warum wundert sich keiner das ich wieder da bin?


geh doch kacken ey -.-' ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> morgen 6 stunden uneterricht, dann wochenende dann praktikum :x



hab schon praktikum <_<


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin du wurst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Moin


> *furz*



*schnüffel* - Landliebe!

@Lord+Kronas:
Die Welt ist ungerecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> crack du bist so ekelig


lass mich doch


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> warum wundert sich keiner das ich wieder da bin?


Fällt mir jetzt erst auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> warum wundert sich keiner das ich wieder da bin?



Weil ich dich nicht wirklich kenne. 
Hallo erstmal, ich weiss ja noch gar nicht, ob dus schon wusstest..


----------



## Edou (29. Oktober 2009)

huhu


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die sind langweilig :/
> 
> 
> moin du wurst
> ...


LACHMANN!
/b/ hat ein graublaues flegmon, ein normales flegmon und ein longcat IN EINEM THREAD MIT NUR EINEM VERSUCH HINBEKOMMEN


----------



## Skatero (29. Oktober 2009)

AC 2
Irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Was meint ihr? :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> LACHMANN!
> /b/ hat ein graublaues flegmon, ein normales flegmon und ein longcat IN EINEM THREAD MIT NUR EINEM VERSUCH HINBEKOMMEN



Ó_Ó
geil xD


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> AC 2
> Irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Was meint ihr? :>


22. Juli? oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> AC 2
> Irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Was meint ihr? :>



Veröffentlichung:
22. Juli 2009
Lieferfrist:
2-7  Tage


ehmm ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> AC 2
> Irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Was meint ihr? :>


22 juli 2009? das ding kommt 1 quartal 2010


----------



## Skatero (29. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 22. Juli? oO


Ich glaub, ich bestell es mir einfach.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 22 juli 2009? das ding kommt 1 quartal 2010



heut nem typen im svz 4chan gezeigt
meint der nur so
du arsch -.-
xD


----------



## Crackmack (29. Oktober 2009)

city disc halt


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich find die Lieferfrist schon toll.
So nach dem Motto:
"Morgen, oder morgen in nem Jahr"


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Ich find die Lieferfrist schon toll.
> So nach dem Motto:
> "Morgen, oder morgen in nem Jahr"


Du kannst deine Beiträge in diesem Forum löschen.
da können nur mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Du kannst deine Beiträge in diesem Forum löschen.
> da können nur mods
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nach ein paar Monaten in der Signatur hat da echt noch jmd. nen Fehler gefunden.. is aber schon verjährt, also bleibt das so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Nach ein paar Monaten in der Signatur hat da echt noch jmd. nen Fehler gefunden.. is aber schon verjährt, also bleibt das so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann glauben dir die neuen das aber und suchen verzweifelt den löschen knopf


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann glauben dir die neuen das aber und suchen verzweifelt den löschen knopf



is doch lustig


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Anstrengender tach... Schule, dann Mathe lernen, dann Judo, dann ein wenig Geschichte weiterschreiben^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> is doch lustig



aber verwirrend für neue hier...willst du wirklich arme kleine 12 jährige wow spieler verunsichern die sich nur auf buffed angemeldet haben um zu fragen wo in durotar orgrimmar ist?



moin dragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber verwirrend für neue hier...willst du wirklich arme kleine 12 jährige wow spieler verunsichern die sich nur auf buffed angemeldet haben um zu fragen wo in durotar orgrimmar ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt komm mir nicht so moralisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für kurze Zeit wärs doch ganz nett ;-)


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Wo is Oggrimarr?

Und hey, ich pin 13zen


----------



## Edou (29. Oktober 2009)

was mach tihr so?!?


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wo is Oggrimarr?
> 
> Und hey, ich pin 13zen


dreizehnzen? boah wie alt!


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Axso, wow spiler. Ich spil nich mehr.
Warum kan ich meinen forherigen Post nicht loeschen?


----------



## Crackmack (29. Oktober 2009)

mich zufalmen lassen YAY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wo is Oggrimarr?
> 
> Und hey, ich pin 13zen


lezen? wtf?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Axso, wow spiler. Ich spil nich mehr.
> Warum kan ich meinen forherigen Post nicht loeschen?


weil du nicht lustig bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Oktober 2009)

ARGHS... ich sollte mir Gedanken über nicht bestehende Kontakte machen, ich hab heut erst erfahren das ab morgen 12 bis Sonntag 14 Uhr ne Übung stattfindet -.-


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> weil du nicht lustig bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



This is it! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> jetzt komm mir nicht so moralisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ok stimmt....hach ich mag diese art von wow spieler...die ist so schön...."hilflos" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Crackmack schrieb:


> mich zufalmen lassen YAY
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wat?


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Mir ist fad, und nach einem langen, ernsten schultag, an dem ich alle dummen kommentare verscheigen musste, lass ich meine doofen bemerkungen hier aus^^


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> ARGHS... ich sollte mir Gedanken über nicht bestehende Kontakte machen, ich hab heut erst erfahren das ab morgen 12 bis Sonntag 14 Uhr ne Übung stattfindet -.-



Was für ne Übung denn? 
*morgen Fahrstunde hab* - mal keine Nachtfahrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mir ist fad, und nach einem langen, ernsten schultag, an dem ich alle dummen kommentare verscheigen musste, lass ich meine doofen bemerkungen hier aus^^


is wohl besser so, bei dem wortschatz, den die 13jährigen mittlerweile haben, sollten sie nicht in einem forum den frust über einen schultag auslassen...


----------



## Arosk (29. Oktober 2009)

moin.


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ok stimmt....hach ich mag diese art von wow spieler...die ist so schön...."hilflos"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie waren deine Träume heut nacht eigentlich so? *apokalyptisch lach*


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> moin.



Servus


----------



## Arosk (29. Oktober 2009)

ich will unbedingt kekse essen aber ich hab keine da... was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

willkommen zu schulkommentare mit kronas
teil 1: kai!
es gibt bei uns anner schule 2 kais
einmal kai müller (name der readktion bekannt) und kai derandere (name der readktion bekannt)
der kai derandere kam von ner realschule zu uns aufs gymnasium und kai müller regt sich darüber auf, dass wir ihn (kai müller) einfach kai nennen sollten und kai derandere mit seinem nachnamen, weil er später kam
da meinte kai derandere:
"SCHLAUE Leute können sich zwei Namen merken: Kai derandere und Kai... ääähhhh..."


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> moin.



moin


Sausage schrieb:


> Wie waren deine Träume heut nacht eigentlich so? *apokalyptisch lach*



joa...es ging halt,wie erwartet,um sushimesser und butter...mhhh hab glaub ich ca 3 stunden versucht auf das sushimesser butter zu bekommen ohne die verpackung zu beschädigen ist gar nicht so einfach wenn man das auf einem bein,mit nem affen in der linken hand hat und dazu zu lady gaga pokerface headbangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich will unbedingt kekse essen aber ich hab keine da... was kann ich da machen?


backen/zum rewe gehen


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. Oktober 2009)

Nabönd =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> willkommen zu schulkommentare mit kronas
> teil 1: kai!
> es gibt bei uns anner schule 2 kais
> einmal kai müller (name der readktion bekannt) und kai derandere (name der readktion bekannt)
> ...



sowas !ist! !nicht! !lustig!
nur weil wir nen 2ten typen mit meinem namen in die klasse bekommen haben hieß ich von dem tag an nurnoch lachmann <_<





moin du sau


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> is wohl besser so, bei dem wortschatz, den die 13jährigen mittlerweile haben, sollten sie nicht in einem forum den frust über einen schultag auslassen...


Du erinnerst mich an einen Typen aus meiner Ex gilde, nachdem ich mich wochenlang ueber die Kommentare geaergert habe, hab ich ihn letztendlich doch lieb gewonnen^^
Man muss austeien und einstecken, das ist ganz ok^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sowas !ist! !nicht! !lustig!
> nur weil wir nen 2ten typen mit meinem namen in die klasse bekommen haben hieß ich von dem tag an nurnoch lachmann <_<


lachmann is aber auch n top name!^^


----------



## Arosk (29. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zum rewe gehen



Um halb 10?


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 
> joa...es ging halt,wie erwartet,um sushimesser und butter...mhhh hab glaub ich ca 3 stunden versucht auf das sushimesser butter zu bekommen ohne die verpackung zu beschädigen ist gar nicht so einfach wenn man das auf einem bein,mit nem affen in der linken hand hat und dazu zu lady gaga pokerface headbangt
> ...



Wenn du einbeinig noch Disco-Fox tanzt, bin ich zufrieden mit dir.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Man muss austeien und einstecken, das ist ganz ok^^


da muss ich dir sogar recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Arosk schrieb:


> Um halb 10?


hat bis 10 auf


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sowas !ist! !nicht! !lustig!
> nur weil wir nen 2ten typen mit meinem namen in die klasse bekommen haben hieß ich von dem tag an nurnoch lachmann <_<


es geht darum, dass der kerl selbst den zweiten namen nicht wusste und sich deswegen selfowned hat^^


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sowas !ist! !nicht! !lustig!
> nur weil wir nen 2ten typen mit meinem namen in die klasse bekommen haben hieß ich von dem tag an nurnoch lachmann <_<



Und zuvor? !DER! Lachmann? >.>


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Um halb 10?


wär besser...


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lachmann is aber auch n top name!^^



grrmml...mein bruder wollte ernsthaft seinen nachnamen ändern lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sausage schrieb:


> Wenn du einbeinig noch Disco-Fox tanzt, bin ich zufrieden mit dir.



das wär dann doch zuviel des guten meine liebe wurst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kronas schrieb:


> es geht darum, dass der kerl selbst den zweiten namen nicht wusste und sich deswegen selfowned hat^^



oihh...fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sausage schrieb:


> Und zuvor? !DER! Lachmann? >.>



höh?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sowas !ist! !nicht! !lustig!
> nur weil wir nen 2ten typen mit meinem namen in die klasse bekommen haben hieß ich von dem tag an nurnoch lachmann <_<
> 
> 
> ...




Hi... du arme Sau xD Sorry der musste sein... nicht persönlich nehmen, lachmann :>


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oihh...fail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sie haben post


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hi... du arme Sau xD Sorry der musste sein... nicht persönlich nehmen, lachmann :>



ich nehms schon lange nicht mehr persönlich... *schnief*

sei stark lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich nehms schon lange nicht mehr persönlich... *schnief*
> 
> sei stark lachmann
> 
> ...


*taschenentuch reich*


----------



## Arosk (29. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hat bis 10 auf



Bis ich da bin hat er zu. Der nächste ist ne dreiviertel Stunde weg von hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (29. Oktober 2009)

Nabönd.

btw neue Slayer Album is cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *taschenentuch reich*


du könntest ihm wenigstens ein unbenutztes geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du könntest ihm wenigstens ein unbenutztes geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, Rotze verklebt die Augen, da braucht er das Unheil in der Welt nicht mehr sehen.. bzw. kann


----------



## Crackmack (29. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du könntest ihm wenigstens ein unbenutztes geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab ich genug dreckiger schnupfen -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Naja, *Rotze verklebt die Augen*, da braucht er das Unheil in der Welt nicht mehr sehen.. bzw. kann


schon praxistest gemacht?


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schon praxistest gemacht?



klar. Is ziemlich lustig eigentlich


----------



## Arosk (29. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Naja, Rotze verklebt die Augen, da braucht er das Unheil in der Welt nicht mehr sehen.. bzw. kann



achja rotze spritz auch aus den augen xD


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Oktober 2009)

rieger is tot
schalalalala


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> achja rotze spritz auch aus den augen xD



Den peil ich nich^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *taschenentuch reich*



oh danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ol@f schrieb:


> Nabönd.
> 
> btw neue Slayer Album is cool
> 
> ...



neues SLAYER album? Ó_Ó


Grüne schrieb:


> du könntest ihm wenigstens ein unbenutztes geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*sich damit die augen trockne*
was zum teufel?
eeeeeeeewwwwwww dude


----------



## Crackmack (29. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> rieger is tot
> schalalalala


wer dat? o.O


----------



## Arosk (29. Oktober 2009)

Achtung, random youtube vid incoming.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> wer dat? o.O


http://npd-blog.info/2009/10/29/npd-vize-r...verstorben7771/


----------



## Crackmack (29. Oktober 2009)

uhh also kein verlust


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://npd-blog.info/2009/10/29/npd-vize-r...verstorben7771/


10 sterne bewertung, das sagt schon alles *hust*


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2009)

wie geil^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> rieger is tot
> schalalalala


Schön Schön


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://npd-blog.info/2009/10/29/npd-vize-r...verstorben7771/



i lol´d


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

seite 5400
sowas episches gabs bis jetzt nur 53 mal!


----------



## Crackmack (29. Oktober 2009)

uhh


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> seite 5400
> sowas episches gabs bis jetzt nur 53 mal!



is schon n epischer scheiß dieser nachtschwärmer
und dzu dem link den du mir geschickt hast
määähh....meeeeh
da gabs schon besseres


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is schon n epischer scheiß dieser nachtschwärmer
> und dzu dem link den du mir geschickt hast
> määähh....meeeeh
> da gabs schon besseres


pic or it didn't happen


----------



## Edou (29. Oktober 2009)

HAHA


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *is schon n epischer scheiß dieser nachtschwärmer*
> und dzu dem link den du mir geschickt hast
> määähh....meeeeh
> da gabs schon besseres



!


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2009)

noch auf seite 5400


----------



## Crackmack (29. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> !


ou ja


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> pic or it didn't happen



http://www.entropy-guild.de/forum/download...2&mode=view


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2009)

w00t 5400


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> seite 5400
> sowas episches gabs bis jetzt nur 53 mal!


Was ist daran episch? oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> pic or it didn't happen



da brauch ich kein bild für  du weißt das es so ist!


Sausage schrieb:


> !



!!


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ach menno, ich hab keine ahnung wo ich nach hilfe fuer meine Geschichte fragen soll.
Mein held soll das Axtkaempfen lernen, doch dazu muss ICH ein wenig daruber, zumindestens theoretisch wissen )=


----------



## Crackmack (29. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> http://www.entropy-guild.de/forum/download...2&mode=view


haha wie geil xD


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> da brauch ich kein bild für  du weißt das es so ist!
> 
> 
> !!


naja der aktuelle thread versinkt eh in chaos, 2 leute haben grad ne reverse portal cat versaut


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ach menno, ich hab keine ahnung wo ich nach hilfe fuer meine Geschichte fragen soll.
> Mein held soll das Axtkaempfen lernen, doch dazu muss ICH ein wenig daruber, zumindestens theoretisch wissen )=



Ääh.. was? :/


----------



## Skatero (29. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ach menno, ich hab keine ahnung wo ich nach hilfe fuer meine Geschichte fragen soll.
> Mein held soll das Axtkaempfen lernen, doch dazu muss ICH ein wenig daruber, zumindestens theoretisch wissen )=


Axt ist blöde.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ach menno, ich hab keine ahnung wo ich nach hilfe fuer meine Geschichte fragen soll.
> Mein held soll das Axtkaempfen lernen, doch dazu muss ICH ein wenig daruber, zumindestens theoretisch wissen )=



-zum waffenmeister in og gehen
-auf äxte drücken
-paar mal auf monster hauen
und schon steigt dein skill



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

mineralwassertropfen perlen an meinem körper herab
wie in der bierwerbung


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ok, nochmal kurz durchatmen, und ganz ruhig^^:
In meiner Geschichte soll mein Patagonist den Kampf mit einer Axt lernen.
Um das gut zu schreiben, muss ich ein wenig darueber wissen.
Ich weiss aber nichtmal, wo ich die Frage stellen kann^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ok, nochmal kurz durchatmen, und ganz ruhig^^:
> In meiner Geschichte soll mein Patagonist den Kampf mit einer Axt lernen.
> Um das gut zu schreiben, muss ich ein wenig darueber wissen.
> Ich weiss aber nichtmal, wo ich die Frage stellen kann^^


kannst ja ma nach leuten suchen, die larp betreiben...


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ok, nochmal kurz durchatmen, und ganz ruhig^^:
> In meiner Geschichte soll mein Patagonist den Kampf mit einer Axt lernen.
> Um das gut zu schreiben, muss ich ein wenig darueber wissen.
> Ich weiss aber nichtmal, wo ich die Frage stellen kann^^



Du willst was über Äxte wissen? Guckst du google :O


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> -zum waffenmeister in og gehen
> -auf äxte drücken
> -paar mal auf monster hauen
> und schon steigt dein skill
> ...


xD  Wenn ich nicht wuesste das das absicht ist, wuerd ich dich als Nerd bezeichen


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> xD  Wenn ich nicht wuesste das das absicht ist, wuerd ich dich als Nerd bezeichen



Das kannste auch machen, obwohl es Absicht ist *duckundwegrenn*


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ok, nochmal kurz durchatmen, und ganz ruhig^^:
> In meiner Geschichte soll mein Patagonist den Kampf mit einer Axt lernen.
> Um das gut zu schreiben, muss ich ein wenig darueber wissen.
> Ich weiss aber nichtmal, wo ich die Frage stellen kann^^


http://forum.waffen-online.de/
google ftw


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kannst ja ma nach leuten suchen, die larp betreiben...


Gute idee, danke (=


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> xD  Wenn ich nicht wuesste das das absicht ist, wuerd ich dich als Nerd bezeichen



absicht? höh?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mineralwassertropfen perlen an meinem körper herab
> wie in der bierwerbung


zu lange inner frittenbude gestanden?


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://forum.waffen-online.de/
> google ftw


Nur schusswaffen auf der seite, oder?

oh sry abschnitt Blankwaffen^^ danke. Auch wenn da sicher einige leute ahung von Axten haben werden^^
Muesst ja nicht gleich flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> zu lange inner frittenbude gestanden?


nee wasser tropfte auf meinen mundwinkeln beim trinken


dragon1 schrieb:


> Nur schusswaffen auf der seite, oder?


keine ahnung, war da net drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Das kannste auch machen, obwohl es Absicht ist *duckundwegrenn*



*mit hühnchenkeule nach dir schmeiß*
nimm dies du schelm *bedrohlich mit der faust schüttel*


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

Oh.. mein.. Gott! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie geil xD


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

ich gehe mal von der linie runter

(off line.... verstanden? ich fand den gut!)


----------



## Skatero (29. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich fand den gut!


Ich nicht.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Mist, die seite war ein griff ins Klo^^ Naja, weitersuchen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich gehe mal von der linie runter
> 
> (off line.... verstanden? ich fand den gut!)



dude naw :/


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich gehe mal von der linie runter
> 
> (off line.... verstanden? ich fand den gut!)


du gehst abschnur, satanischer satanist!

erzürnt, riesentrolli


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mist, die seite war ein griff ins Klo^^ Naja, weitersuchen...


könntest ja auch einfach ne axt nehmen (vll habt ihr oder jmd den du kensnt eine zum holzhacken) kannst ja ma halten, von wegen um zu erfahren, wie die körperhaltung dabei ist, etc...


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> könntest ja auch einfach ne axt nehmen (vll habt ihr oder jmd den du kensnt eine zum holzhacken) kannst ja ma halten, von wegen um zu erfahren, wie die körperhaltung dabei ist, etc...


Holzhacken hab ich schon oft gemacht, aber das ist etwas ganz anderes wuerd ich meinen^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> könntest ja auch einfach ne axt nehmen (vll habt ihr oder jmd den du kensnt eine zum holzhacken) kannst ja ma halten, von wegen um zu erfahren, wie die körperhaltung dabei ist, etc...




hach...das warn noch zeiten als ich und mein bruder mit äxten gespielt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Holzhacken hab ich schon oft gemacht, aber das ist etwas ganz anderes wuerd ich meinen^^



is das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man hackt
und hackt
und hackt
und hackt
und hackt
und hackt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

Du bist, was du isst!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

die wurst hat den nachtschwärmer getötet :/


----------



## Arosk (29. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> seite 5400
> sowas episches gabs bis jetzt nur 53 mal!



5400 gabs nur einmal! ffs


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die wurst hat den nachtschwärmer getötet :/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaubs glei Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich glaubs glei Oo



glück gehabt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 arosk hat deine ehre gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> glück gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was zur.. ich hab Ehre?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> was zur.. ich hab Ehre?!



bin ich mal von ausgegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zur not halt auch nicht... is mir wurst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin ich mal von ausgegangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht :O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2009)

-.- Ich Kotze gleich echt ey ALICE REGT MICH AUF


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

@Blade: was is los?

@Nachtschwärmer:


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht :O



ich nicht....HAH!.... und so.... :x


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> -.- Ich Kotze gleich echt ey ALICE REGT MICH AUF






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was hat der dir getan?


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich nicht....HAH!.... und so.... :x



... *schnüff* das tut ... so weh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele seit 14 Uhr CSS um So 20:30 Fängt es an PING geht Hoch Lags Verbindungs abrüche zum server Ich rufe bei alice an ja liegt an ihrem pc Ich Rufe da Morgen nochmal an is mir scheiss egal wen die so be****** sind .....


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit 14 Uhr CSS um So 20:30 Fängt es an PING geht Hoch Lags Verbindungs abrüche zum server Ich rufe bei alice an ja liegt an ihrem pc Ich Rufe da Morgen nochmal an is mir scheiss egal wen die so be****** sind .....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> ... *schnüff* das tut ... so weh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wuuuuhhh
wuuuuuuhuuuu
ich hab die wurst zum weinen gebracht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das macht dann 10 € brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das macht dann 10 € brille


wtf o_O


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wuuuuhhh
> wuuuuuuhuuuu
> ich hab die wurst zum weinen gebracht
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 !


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wtf o_O



ja unsere wetre brille  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn ich es schaffe die wurst zum weinen zu bringen krieg ich 10 € 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lekraan schrieb:


> Sooo, Guten Abend.
> 
> Alles Stammschreiber da?
> 
> ...



klar moin


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja unsere wetre brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was für ne wette


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2009)

... Was is das den .... Echt Morgen Rufe ich bei alice Nochmal an weil ich krieg morgen mein L4D Und So Und Seit Mittwoch habe ich das problem ....


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

Schon übel, dass ihr auf das Leid anderer wettet. Ihr seid nicht zufällig Banker?


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was für ne wette



die da drunter steht..... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja egal ich geh jetzt eh pennen 
nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sooo, Guten Abend.
> 
> Alles Stammschreiber da?
> 
> ...



Ich bin eig erst seit gestern im Off-Topic am rumwabern, sers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die da drunter steht.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4000 Beiträge, dann darfst pennen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die da drunter steht.....
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oida zieh ma ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach, tuste ja eh schon... 

gn8


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> 4000 Beiträge, dann darfst pennen gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne die werden morgen gemacht.... müde vnd so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also nacht euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





höhöhöhöhöhöhöhöhö
brille
höhöhöhöhöhö



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2009)

OMG ....



ich Muss bei alice anrufen das geht nicht


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ne die werden morgen gemacht.... müde vnd so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nacht


----------



## Arosk (29. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ... Was is das den .... Echt Morgen Rufe ich bei alice Nochmal an weil ich krieg morgen mein L4D Und So Und Seit Mittwoch habe ich das problem ....



Was willst du von Alice? Hat der dir was getan?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was willst du von Alice? Hat der dir was getan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der kommt mir bekannt vor *paar Seiten vorblätter*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2009)

Alice = hansenet Du ......... Die kacken an meiner Leitung rum oder sonst was Aber meinen es liegt an meinem PC AHAHAH >_>


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2009)

man is das langweilig


----------



## Arosk (29. Oktober 2009)

Wirklich? xD hätte ich jetzt net gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Alice = hansenet Du ......... Die kacken an meiner Leitung rum oder sonst was Aber meinen es liegt an meinem PC AHAHAH >_>



Deine agressive Grundstimmung kann ich ganz und gar nicht dulden >.>


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was willst du von Alice? Hat der dir was getan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe der gibt demnächst bei mir in der nähe ein konzert ich überleg schon ob ich hingehn soll :/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2009)

Omg aszugfdfztsdbfnjsdtfcgvxuhjnbcztdfcvb hxjnbvyxjisz7n gfgshdzu8hn f78

ICH Raste aus mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
NNNNNNNNNNNNN  ES LIEGT nicht an meinem PC AHAHAHHAHH MN ei nmir gehts Gut Ich schwööre ich bin gut drauf lalalallalalaal

....................................................


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2009)

beschde!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Omg aszugfdfztsdbfnjsdtfcgvxuhjnbcztdfcvb hxjnbvyxjisz7n gfgshdzu8hn f78
> 
> ICH Raste aus mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> NNNNNNNNNNNNN  ES LIEGT nicht an meinem PC AHAHAHHAHH MN ei nmir gehts Gut Ich schwööre ich bin gut drauf lalalallalalaal
> ...


ich würd dir raten, morgen beim telefonieren nicht so drauf zu sein^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2009)

HMMM was bedeutet es wen sich 6 taps öffnen Wo dan Kommt Illegal Link? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Omg aszugfdfztsdbfnjsdtfcgvxuhjnbcztdfcvb hxjnbvyxjisz7n gfgshdzu8hn f78
> 
> ICH Raste aus mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> NNNNNNNNNNNNN  ES LIEGT nicht an meinem PC AHAHAHHAHH MN ei nmir gehts Gut Ich schwööre ich bin gut drauf lalalallalalaal
> ...



Ich weiss net, ich geh gerne ins Off-Topic, weil es hier nicht so "ernst" zugeht.. solltest vllt. auch mal die Einstellung einnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, wieder weg vom Ernsten:
Du musst erst den Nippel durch die Lasche ziehn.. ;D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich würd dir raten, morgen beim telefonieren nicht so drauf zu sein^^




Ich glaube ich habe en Virus =) -.-


----------



## Arosk (29. Oktober 2009)

REWE HAT ZU -.- NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN...


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> REWE HAT ZU -.- NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN...



;D ;D ;D


----------



## tschilpi (29. Oktober 2009)

Gopferdami nommol!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> REWE HAT ZU -.- NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN...


haha


----------



## Edou (29. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was willst du von Alice? Hat der dir was getan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


er hatt ihn entjungerft?!?


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Gopferdami nommol!



A zünftis servas zfix!


----------



## Arosk (29. Oktober 2009)

leck mi doch am orsch... oder so ähnlich.

Kann keine schriftliche Umgangsprache xD


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2009)

himmeherschaftszeiten herds etz amoi af aso zum schreim des hoid ja koa oide sau aus


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> leck mi doch am orsch... oder so ähnlich.
> 
> Kann keine schriftliche Umgangsprache xD



Pfüh. Kann doch jeder lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (29. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> leck mi doch am orsch... oder so ähnlich.
> 
> Kann keine schriftliche Umgangsprache xD


joa moi da mus i mia mol die brille butze oder so XD


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> himmeherschaftszeiten herds etz amoi af aso zum schreim des hoid ja koa oide sau aus



Mach döch ma die Glötzn üff!


----------



## Edou (29. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich hau ab, gut nacht


jupps ich auch!?! NACHT ihr schwärmer


----------



## tschilpi (29. Oktober 2009)

Heineremol, leck ey, wie dumm isch denn das!


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

gn8 ihr zwo


----------



## tschilpi (29. Oktober 2009)

Guet Nacht und schlofet guet ihr beidi, süs chumt's Sukkubus im Traum vorbi!

oO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2009)

So, bin au weg
gn8 und viel schwärmerei noch :O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2009)

.... es öffnen sich einfach so seiten hat das was zu bedeuten?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> .... es öffnen sich einfach so seiten hat das was zu bedeuten?


ja. entweder du hast aussetzer und öffnest in der zeit unterbewusst seiten, oder du hast wsl n virus...


----------



## tschilpi (29. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> .... es öffnen sich einfach so seiten hat das was zu bedeuten?


Ja.

Bisschen genauer noch?
Was für Seiten?


----------



## Soladra (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2009)

Werbeseiten oder Es steht in der leiste Illegal bla .... Aber dan haben sich 5 taps geöffnet BZW das tsand im Browser http: // 67.[entfernt].36.16/nolink . html


----------



## Skatero (29. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Werbeseiten oder Es steht in der leiste Illegal bla .... Aber dan haben sich 5 taps geöffnet BZW das tsand im Browser http: // 67.[entfernt].36.16/nolink . html


Du hast einen Virus. Es liegt an dir. Viel Spass beim Formatieren.

Skatero hat Ihnen gerne geholfen.


----------



## tschilpi (29. Oktober 2009)

Ja, dein PC ist infiziert. 

Hab aber keine Lust dir gerade Sicherheitsanweisungen zu geben.
Formatier mal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super da Steht Sonst auch 5 Mb/s Download


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2009)

<--- will nicht Neu machen =(


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> <--- will nicht Neu machen =(


wäre aber wohl besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (29. Oktober 2009)

Dann mußt du mit deinem virenverseuchten PC leben :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2009)

ja und dan darf ich wieder Bis um 4 uhr drane sitzen super >_>

@ lillyan ne Danke der kickt Mich Bzw Killt ja meine leitung fals es an dem Virus liegt >_>


----------



## Lillyan (29. Oktober 2009)

Machs halt morgen?


----------



## tschilpi (29. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt hab dich nicht so. Wahrscheinlich bist du selber schuld daran. Ändere mal dein Sicherheitskonzept.
Antivirenprogramme geben einem nur das Gefühl, auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Der grösste Schutz ist jedoch die brain.exe selber. 

Wenn du den PC nicht neu aufsetzt, wirst du mit der Gefahr leben müssen, dass dein PC weiterhin infiziert ist. Selbst wenn du denkst, du hättest die Viren entfernt.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Machs halt morgen?



Morgen nachmittag gibts L4D =(

@tschilpi ich lass grade alle viren scaner laufen 1 wurde auch schon terminiert Mal sehn wens weiter so scheisse bleibt mach ich ihn neu -.- und muss halt 2 tage am stück wachbleiben >_>


----------



## Arosk (29. Oktober 2009)

get maleware bytes lol


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2009)

Aber wiso Mindert der Virus meine verbindung? O_o oder liegts Vllt garnicht am virus sondern doch alice


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2009)

so habe schonmal alle treiber cd`s zusammen gesucht >_>


----------



## tschilpi (29. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Morgen nachmittag gibts L4D =(
> 
> @tschilpi ich lass grade alle viren scaner laufen 1 wurde auch schon terminiert Mal sehn wens weiter so scheisse bleibt mach ich ihn neu -.- und muss halt 2 tage am stück wachbleiben >_>


Bringt sowieso nichts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mach mal ein D.D.S oder O.T.L Logfile.

http://www.file-upload.net/download-1922188/dds.scr.html

Lad verdächtige Dateien auf Virustotal.com hoch und poste die Ergebnisse..

Bester Vorschlag: Zieh Ubuntu auf den PC, mach eine Datensicherung und formatiere.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hijackthislog tuts auch.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2009)

so ich sage dan ma Bis Später ich mache PC neu -.-


----------



## Tabuno (29. Oktober 2009)

Fifa Manager 10 ist der Hit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2009)

also Bis nachher Oder Morgen


----------



## tschilpi (29. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> so ich sage dan ma Bis Später ich mache PC neu -.-


Gute Idee. Bis dann.


----------



## Skatero (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh mal offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Tabuno (29. Oktober 2009)

die neue southpark folge ist ja mal der hammer.^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Oktober 2009)

so letzte 5 mal neu-starten dan hat sich die instalation des sys auch beendet >_>


----------



## Tabuno (30. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> so letzte 5 mal neu-starten dan hat sich die instalation des sys auch beendet >_>



ahja ^^ naja ich guck noch bissl fern und danach hau ich mich aufs ohr gn8..


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Oktober 2009)

BÄH alles neu Instliern CSS WOW >_> Die wow addons MSn icq Skype ..... Opera habe ich schon OMG


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kann was nicht stimmen O_o


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2009)

Alice stinkt doch.

Und benutzt Firefox!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Oktober 2009)

Ne ich bin opera Nutzer außerdem lade ich Grade 2 Sachen aber ich glaube kaum das es da dran liegt O_o


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Oktober 2009)

Ahja Ich habe 2 MB download speed OBWOHL ich eigentlich 5 haben solte ...... BZW 16 Da ich eine 16k Leitung habe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das ist Gut O_o


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




AHA ich scheine Extreme Leitungs Schwankungen zu haben


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2009)

5 MB Download mit 16k? wtf... mit 16k hast du 756 kbytes


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin froh wen ich jetzt wieder mit knapp 600 kb Downloaden kann

und sag das mal alice mit den 16 k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so sieht es Normal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (30. Oktober 2009)

moin oO


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2009)

Abend


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hoi hoi hoi

Geschichte weitergeschrieben, bin nun mal meinerseits lesen.
Die schattenkaempferin ist n cooles buch. Und die hauptheldin erst rech *schiel*


----------



## Nawato (30. Oktober 2009)

Abend


----------



## Edou (30. Oktober 2009)

endlich welche da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (30. Oktober 2009)

aber ZU wenig xD hier muss jede 10 Sekunden was stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## Nawato (30. Oktober 2009)

Schlechten Abend Lachmann ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> aber ZU wenig xD hier muss jede 10 Sekunden was stehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei 20 sec floodkontrolle n bissl kacke


----------



## Nawato (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei 20 sec floodkontrolle n bissl kacke


Nein ^^ ander Leute sollen ja auch was schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Nein ^^ ander Leute sollen ja auch was schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö.


----------



## Nawato (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*taschentuch geb*
dagut, wenn du ganz brav bist, darfst du auch posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



guck ma brille, jetzt haste ihm zum weinen gebracht :/
du bist so fies


----------



## Nawato (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *taschentuch geb*
> dagut, wenn du ganz brav bist, darfst du auch posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WHUUUUUIIIIIII  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tja dann genug mit dem ot....
> grüne brille 2/5
> 
> 
> ...


ich mag dich auch, lachmann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *taschentuch geb*
> dagut, wenn du ganz brav bist, darfst du auch posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



grüne brille aproves  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und ich dich nochmehr brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
WUUUHUUUU
über 4k einträge !


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2009)

Lala, Amazon.uk ist richtig schnell -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Oktober 2009)

Wann kommt eigentlich das Google Betriebssystem raus? Wie wird es heißen? Google Spy?


----------



## Nawato (30. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lala, Amazon.uk ist richtig schnell -.-


HÖÖÖ ?? was da bestellt?


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> HÖÖÖ ?? was da bestellt?


Eine extra Version vom FM 10 und PES 2010 =)


----------



## Nawato (30. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eine extra Version vom FM 10 und PES 2010 =)


Ich hät mir da auch gerne mal was bestellt was es da mal billiger als hier gab, aber ich hab keine Kreditkarte :'(


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ich hät mir da auch gerne mal was bestellt was es da mal billiger als hier gab, aber ich hab keine Kreditkarte :'(


Tja, pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eltern sei dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (30. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, pech
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenns nach meiner Mutter gehen würde, hät ich nichtmal n Pc xD Die hätten mir niemals ne KK gegeben...


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Wenns nach meiner Mutter gehen würde, hät ich nichtmal n Pc xD Die hätten mir niemals ne KK gegeben...


Armer Nawato....^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

ab 1:05, na, wer kennts noch aus nem gewissen film? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (30. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Armer Nawato....^^


Pff ich schaffe es aber meine Mutter so auszutriksen das ich in 3 Monaten 500 Euro extra ausgeben kann xD


----------



## Edou (30. Oktober 2009)

BORING


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

du bohrst in nen ring?


----------



## Nawato (30. Oktober 2009)

So bye bin erstmal ne Runde CoD4 zocken...


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

bis später


----------



## Edou (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du bohrst in nen ring?


ne


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

dann is ja gut ...


----------



## Edou (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann is ja gut ...


!


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann is ja gut ...


wer weiss, wo er sonst bohrt...


----------



## Edou (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer weiss, wo er sonst bohrt...


ich bin anständig^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer weiss, wo er sonst bohrt...



not sure if want  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> not sure if want
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nach /b/ kann dich eh nix mehr schocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nach /b/ kann dich eh nix mehr schocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




leider ja....ich vermiss meine kindheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




der victory song von ensiferum macht auch gut laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich glaub ich guck mir ma paar live lieder von ensiferum von letztem jahr wacken an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mwhahaha X)


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

Wird Zeit das mal jemand wieder einen Diskussionsthread aufmacht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

ich will die brille nich &#9829;en :<


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich will die brille nich &#9829;en :<


Dann wirst du verbrannt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

okok

*brille &#9829;*


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> okok
> 
> *brille &#9829;*


Brav =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brav =)



krieg ich dafür auch irgendwas? Ó_ó


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2009)

Brille nicht gut sein wollen dürfen.

Achja ich spiel grad mit Drud 5v5 der meint(wörtlich): ich wirbel gegner nix mache


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> krieg ich dafür auch irgendwas? Ó_ó


Bekommst nachher einen "heißen Kuss" von Brille  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bekommst nachher einen "heißen Kuss" von Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



niemals  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (30. Oktober 2009)

Sonnenbrillen sind was tolles ^^, dabei trag ich nie welche...


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2009)

Mir reicht meine normale Brille voll und ganz.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

es geht hier um grüne brillen nicht um sonnenbrillen! tz tz tz


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> niemals
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch!



Goim schrieb:


> Sonnenbrillen sind was tolles ^^, dabei trag ich nie welche...


Es geht hier nicht um Sonnenbrillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (30. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich sagen würde "blondine" würdest du (vllt) auch gleich denken das du brünette frauen magst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch!



das wüsst ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

moin


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> okok
> 
> *brille &#9829;*


<3


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Mir is Langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weis einer was ich an meinem YT Profil verbessern kanne ?? 

will demnetx video´s raufladen ^^

Ich weis es fehlt etwas ich weis abe rnicht was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KLick mich

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is Langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hintergrundbild gefällt mir schonma, aber da kann man die schrift nich so toll lesen^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> <3



<33


Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is Langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




k.p sry ^^
ich ken mich mit sowas nicht aus


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

WUAHAHA endlich mein deathrider-shirt...nicht grad passend zur jahreszeit, aber WUHUUUU


morgen gleich in der frueh einen Platz fuers Berufspraktikum suchen >.<Erster versuch missslungen, und bis Dienstag brauch ich was ...


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is Langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Demnext=demnächst? Man kann es auch übertreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> WUAHAHA endlich mein deathrider-shirt...nicht grad passend zur jahreszeit, aber WUHUUUU
> 
> 
> morgen gleich in der frueh einen Platz fuers Berufspraktikum suchen >.<Erster versuch missslungen, und bis Dienstag brauch ich was ...



Welche Branche?


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Willst gerade Rechtschreibung flammen ??^^

@Brille

Die farbe oder der Schrift grad ?? Experimentiere gerade etwas damit_


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> WUAHAHA endlich mein deathrider-shirt...nicht grad passend zur jahreszeit, aber WUHUUUU



apokalyptische reit0r?


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> apokalyptische reit0r?


jup <3

Marktmanagerstellvertreter


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Willst gerade Rechtschreibung flammen ??^^_


_

Nein aber demnext ist grausames Denglisch und ich bin allergisch auf diesen Mischmasch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> jup <3



coole sache ^^

ich hab bald mein SLAAAAAAAYER t-shirt und dazu entweder iron maiden oder lamb of god....wenn die da ma n gescheites rob zombie t-shirt hätten auch das aber das gibts da ja nich <_<


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Hehe Denglisch da kommt mir spontan Wigald Bohning mit Moorhuhn in dne Kopf xD

edit:LOL hab nicht ma n vidoe und schon 2 abonenten  auf YT xD  _


----------



## Edou (30. Oktober 2009)

bin weg nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

nacht edou ^^


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Gn8 Edou 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:

Die Schwarmer sterben aus :/

Lachmann pakc deinen Chan ordner aus und Post ma was_


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gn8 Edou
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lieber nich :x


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

Dortmund - Hertha was ein grotten Spiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lieber nich :x


doch ich mach mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Fussball is Kacke xD 

Das Einzige ma wo ich Fussball geguckt hab das wahr die WM  Frankreich gegen Italien xD 

_


----------



## Kargaro (30. Oktober 2009)

Die Schwärmer sterben nie aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Sie fangen nur an zu rosten)


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

oder ich post en paar harmlose bilder ^^

[attachment=9381:10_spassfabrik_11.jpg]
[attachment=9382:0249_0.jpg]
[attachment=9383:1236725353602.jpg]
[attachment=9384:epicfailjogu.jpg]
[attachment=9385:fb63.jpg]


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_


Klassiker xD _


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oder ich post en paar harmlose bilder ^^
> [attachment=9382:0249_0.jpg]


als ich den spruch das erste ma vor so 2 jahren gelesen hatte musste ich so lachen^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Klassiker xD _



Ich spring gleich aus dem Fenster.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> als ich den spruch das erste ma vor so 2 jahren gelesen hatte musste ich so lachen^^



hachja... diese alten bilder sind immernoch die besten... nicht diese neuen zu 90% unlustigen memes.... 4chan wird komerz :/


----------



## Kronas (30. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hachja... diese alten bilder sind immernoch die besten... nicht diese neuen zu 90% unlustigen memes.... 4chan wird komerz :/


oldfags ftw? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das mit dem hai ist lustiger oder das mit kurt cobain und dem bär xD


----------



## Kronas (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oldfags ftw?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


yep du newfag


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> yep du newfag


nur weil ich kein triforce kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oldfags ftw?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oldfags are better than newfags  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




newfags can´t triforce xD


----------



## Kargaro (30. Oktober 2009)

und wie siehts mit nofags aus??


----------



## Kronas (30. Oktober 2009)

&#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;

edit: fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^

@ kronas
neeeeeewfaaaaag xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> &#9650;
> &#9650; &#9650;
> 
> edit: fail
> ...


hahaha


----------



## Kronas (30. Oktober 2009)

buffed can't triforce


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> buffed can't triforce



buffed iz newfag?


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2009)

Mwhahaha, I'm back!


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> buffed can't triforce



   &#9650;
 &#9650; &#9650; Kein triforce.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist echt fies.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mwhahaha, I'm back!


wäbä


----------



## Kronas (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> buffed iz newfag?


&#9658;
   &#9658;
&#9658;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: fu, kein sideforce :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> &#9658;
> &#9658;
> &#9658;
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

  &#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;

fuck yeah


wäbä räzyäl


----------



## TheGui (30. Oktober 2009)

wtf, allfag!


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2009)

Hm, mirs langweilig...


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> wtf, allfag!



anonymous - we are legion


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Oktober 2009)

Nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

moin schweini


----------



## Tabuno (30. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, mirs langweilig...



bääääääääääm 2 ter mit hertha bsc im community event stevinho is erster geworden xD


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bääääääääääm 2 ter mit hertha bsc im community event stevinho is erster geworden xD


Und im RL steigt Hertha ab....


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und im RL steigt Hertha ab....



Ich bete dafür.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (30. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und im RL steigt Hertha ab....



tja ich als manager geh halt ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und übrigens is dieses event so buggy mit den kürbissen wenn man einen kürbis findet steht murloc is im dingens gelandet...^^


----------



## Kronas (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  &#9650;

edit: wtf? grad ging 0160 nicht oO


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> tja ich als manager geh halt ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und im RL als Manager würdest du es verkacken... wir wissen es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und im RL als Manager würdest du es verkacken... wir wissen es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine saftige Abfindung gibts trotzdem.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (30. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich bete dafür.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pfui schalke soll absteigen und der ganze dreck!


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> &#9650;
> 
> edit: wtf? grad ging 0160 nicht oO



bei mir gehts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*hust*
gladbach wird eh meister!


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> pfui schalke soll absteigen und der ganze dreck!


Schalke >>> Hertha...
Hertha ist eine Schande für Berlin, da ist mir Union wesentlich lieber


----------



## Kronas (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bei mir gehts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


  &#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;

edit: zam schaut zu und fixed triforces 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bei mir gehts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ihr könnt froh sein wenn es morgen nicht zweistellig für euch endet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> &#9650;
> &#9650; &#9650;
> 
> edit: zam schaut zu und fixed triforces
> ...



schiebs deine unfähigkeit nicht auf zam /b/rother 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> schiebs deine unfähigkeit nicht auf zam /b/rother
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was kann ich dafür wenn 0160 nicht will^^


----------



## Tabuno (30. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schalke >>> Hertha...
> Hertha ist eine Schande für Berlin, da ist mir Union wesentlich lieber



bayern is ne schande für den gesamten deutschen fußball.
30 mil. €für mario gomez is so arm


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ihr könnt froh sein wenn es morgen nicht zweistellig für euch endet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



davon geh ixh aber aus ... die hätten in der 2ten liga bleiben sollen,da war alles ok,aber erste liga is einfach zu viel für die


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bayern is ne schande für den gesamten deutschen fußball.
> 30 mil. €für mario gomez is so arm


Sie haben halt Geld im Gegensatz zu anderen Vereinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gomez ist nun mal ein guter Stürmer, wenn nicht gar derzeit der beste den wir haben. Er braucht nur seine Zeit...


----------



## Tabuno (30. Oktober 2009)

oder hoffenheim soll auch wieder in die kreisliga.. das sind doch alles nur erfolgsfans


----------



## Kronas (30. Oktober 2009)

newfags can't gameboy
&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;
&#9553;&#9642;&#9608;&#9608; &#9553;
&#9568;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9571;
&#9553;&#9580; &#9643;&#9643; &#9553;
&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> newfags can't gameboy
> &#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;
> &#9553;&#9642;&#9608;&#9608; &#9553;
> &#9568;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9571;
> ...



&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;
&#9553;&#9642;&#9608;&#9608; &#9553;
&#9568;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9571;
&#9553;&#9580; &#9643;&#9643; &#9553;
&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;

hah ich kanns !


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Öhm wie poste ich Videos die gleich gezeigt werden?


----------



## Tabuno (30. Oktober 2009)

so schon 7 kürbisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und endlich sind die kommentare deaktiviert!


----------



## Kronas (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> &#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;
> &#9553;&#9642;&#9608;&#9608; &#9553;
> &#9568;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9571;
> &#9553;&#9580; &#9643;&#9643; &#9553;
> ...


copy and paste?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Öhm wie poste ich Videos die gleich gezeigt werden?


[ youtube ] hier das zeug reinkopieren, was beim vid hinterm = steht [ /youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> copy and paste?^^



neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
alles handarbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> alles handarbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lachmann macht auch unter der Decke Handarbeit...


----------



## Tabuno (30. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann macht auch unter der Decke Handarbeit...



da is nix^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann macht auch unter der Decke Handarbeit...



haste kameras bei mir im zimmer oder w00t?

das glaub ich nicht tabi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. Oktober 2009)

heute in info haben wir zu 

abgerockt!


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> haste kameras bei mir im zimmer oder w00t?


Brille beobachtet dich =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille beobachtet dich =)



big brille is watchig you fap?


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> big brille is watchig you fap?


So ungefähr...
die Videos landen dann auf den gängigen Videoportalen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> big brille is watchig you fap?


ceiling cat is watchin you fappin


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ungefähr...
> die Videos landen dann auf den gängigen Videoportalen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg


----------



## Kronas (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ceiling cat is watchin you fappin


FAST



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> FAST


wusst nich mehr ob fap oder masturbate...
naja, 50/50 chance verkackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg die haben looooooooooooongcat geshopped


----------



## Kronas (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omg die haben looooooooooooongcat geshopped





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


basement und ceiling sind götter, die können longcat nachmachen^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich hasse Katzen aber aus Neugier frage ich trotzdem worum gehts hier eigentlich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> basement und ceiling sind götter, die können longcat nachmachen^^



longcat is loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong 
xD

:---------) longface is loooooooooooooooooong



enemy du würdest es nicht verstehen ^^


----------



## Kargaro (30. Oktober 2009)

Hier geht es um den Kampf des Katzenteufels (basementcat) gegen den Katzengott (ceilingcat)


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Hier geht es um den Kampf des Katzenteufels (basementcat) gegen den Katzengott (ceilingcat)



mhh joa ....


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Hier geht es um den Kampf des Katzenteufels (basementcat) gegen den Katzengott (ceilingcat)



Ah hmkay. Meine Göttin ist Kate Beckinsale aber von mir aus betet eure falschen Katzengötter an. Warum erinnert mich das plötzlich an die Ägypter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

>8< spider pride


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRgnV5cqraw

<3


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

he rise their wooden pints and they yoik and sing
And they fight and dance 'till the morning

so macht das leben spaß ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> he rise their wooden pints and they yoik and sing
> And they fight and dance 'till the morning
> 
> so macht das leben spaß ^^


der violinist spielt so hammer find ich^^
(auch wenns n bissl unheimlich is, wie der am anfang aus der hütte kommt^^)


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der violinist spielt so hammer find ich^^
> (auch wenns n bissl unheimlich is, wie der am anfang aus der hütte kommt^^)



man sieht den typen NIEMALS!!!11 lachen...nur in diesem video xD
selbst bei live auftritten ist der typ total ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ja der is unheimlich und genial^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Wollte ma fragen ob einer wies wie ich so was hinbekomme

also das Hintergrundbild

Klick mich_


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

das müßte man doch bestimmt irgendwo unter optionen einstellen können oder?


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Nein leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is dan nur doppelt 

edit:aber egal gn8 bin schlafen ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

ok nacht ^^


----------



## Tabuno (31. Oktober 2009)

so 16 kürbisse jetzt wirds schwierig :l


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

hab erst 2 !


----------



## Tabuno (31. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab erst 2 !



ja und da musstest du draufklicken weil sie dich nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja und da musstest du draufklicken weil sie dich nerven
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


adblockplus...


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja und da musstest du draufklicken weil sie dich nerven
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



richtösch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

bin ma weg 
aye


----------



## Breakyou9 (31. Oktober 2009)

hab auch nur 2
ich geh jetzt auch off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gute nacht an alle


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2009)

wie sie alle abziehn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (31. Oktober 2009)

29 kürbisse ich werd irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 29 kürbisse ich werd irre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (31. Oktober 2009)

Moin ... grad erst gesehen, daß es was zum Anklicken gibt.
Danke daß Ihr erwähnt habt, Blocker zu deaktivieren.^^

NoScript nun vorübergehend verändert, sodaß Kürbisse erscheinen können.

thx


----------



## Tabuno (31. Oktober 2009)

noch einen verdammten!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ grushdak oha mein adblocker blockt das net.. ziemlich scharf eingestellt.^^


----------



## Haxxler (31. Oktober 2009)

Adblock Plus hat bei mir bisher auch keinen Kürbis geblockt. Hoffe ich zumindest...


----------



## Grushdak (31. Oktober 2009)

AdBlockPlus blockt auch nicht automatisch.
Das macht eben NoScript. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (31. Oktober 2009)

naja ich geh schlafen und such morgen oder so weiter gn8^^


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja ich geh schlafen und such morgen oder so weiter gn8^^




 Irgendwie scheint einigen Usern der hier zu fehlen:
http://www.buffed.de/features/442/buffedcast-mp3?folge=113

Könnt Ihr bitte Rückmeldung geben, ob der Kürbis auf der Seite angezeigt wird?
 Ich habe meinen Eintrag eben gelöscht und konnte den aufrufen - das ist halt eine Gratislösung =)


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr bitte Rückmeldung geben, ob der Kürbis auf der Seite angezeigt wird?
> Ich habe meinen Eintrag eben gelöscht und konnte den aufrufen - das ist halt eine Gratislösung =)



Fehler: Server nicht gefunden

Der Server unter .. konnte nicht gefunden werden.

EDIT: Ich bin auch pennen ;O


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Oktober 2009)

boa ich komm grad aus ner hardstyle disco und muss sagen so einen shice mach ich so schnell nicht nochmal mit --.--

ich geh jetzt heaven shall burn hören zum einschlafen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Oktober 2009)

sind jetz alle ausser mir saufe oder was Oo ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> sind jetz alle ausser mir saufe oder was Oo ?



keine sorge bin noch da ^^
aye


----------



## Rexo (31. Oktober 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Oktober 2009)

wär ich gestern besser doch net gegangen...


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

huuhu


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> wär ich gestern besser doch net gegangen...



Alkohol ist nie gesund.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

kommt heut smackdown? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kommt heut smackdown?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ka i hope so


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Alkohol ist nie gesund.



einmal alle paar monate wird ja wohl mal drin sein^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Alkohol ist nie gesund.



DA SPRICHT GOTT AUS DIR!!!11
MIT HILFTE SATANS WERDE ICH IHN AUS DIR EXORZIEREN!!11


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Oktober 2009)

die stille hier zwingt mich SiW zu gucken


----------



## Rexo (31. Oktober 2009)

_LOL xD_


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> die stille hier zwingt mich SiW zu gucken




SiW?

da fällt mir grade ein,ich wollt doch blair witch project gucken 
naja egal -.-


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Oktober 2009)

Sinnlos im Weltraum

kommt einem am anfang echt sinnlos vor...wird mit der zeit aber i-wie witzig^^


----------



## Rexo (31. Oktober 2009)

_need Tele5 xD 


Lauft gerade kein guter horror film im TV ?
_


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

blair witch projet läuft grad... hallowenn kommt um vietel nach 12 glaub ich


----------



## Rexo (31. Oktober 2009)

_HOLOCAUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Die kommen Klingeln und wir haben nix süßes xD !!!_


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

zum glück wohn ich ganz oben,da klingelt keiner^^ und wenn doch gibts dresche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (31. Oktober 2009)

halloween ist was für dicke kinder, die gerne ihre nachbarn drangsalieren, nur um süßigkeiten von denen zu bekommen. 

mit mir nicht.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Oktober 2009)

ich brauch keinen "festlichen" anlass um zu randalieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (31. Oktober 2009)

_Nahc dme motto ich bin stolz ein egoist zu sein ??_


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich brauch keinen "festlichen" anlass um zu randalieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich auch nicht XD


----------



## Kargaro (31. Oktober 2009)

Wo läuft Blair Witch Projekt?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nahc dme motto ich bin stolz ein egoist zu sein ??_



so nach dem motto
Meine Sachen will ich pflegen, den Rest in Schutt und Asche legen


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

das vierte


----------



## Rexo (31. Oktober 2009)

_Tele 5 wen ich mich nicht irre_


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> so nach dem motto
> Meine Sachen will ich pflegen, den Rest in Schutt und Asche legen


/sign


----------



## Kargaro (31. Oktober 2009)

Oh.. das läufts ja tatsächlich... hätte ich das nur früher gewusst, jetzt ist es ja schon fast aus :/

Ich hätte nie damit gerechnet einen guten Film zu finden auf einem Kanal über Sender 24 nach meinem System  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

hatt wer gestern butterfly effewct geschaut gestern?!?


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2009)

Abend


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend


tach^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

moin razyl


bei blair witch project denk ich immer der kameramann waram heasdbangen bei den aufnahmen 
anders kann ich mir das gewackel nicht erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Alkohol ist nie gesund.


Vieles ist nicht gesund.



DER schrieb:


> blair witch projet läuft grad... hallowenn kommt um vietel nach 12 glaub ich


Rob Zombie's Halloween?



Razyl schrieb:


> Abend


Abend (an alle)


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nabend ^^
> 
> Haben bei euch schon kinder nach süßem gefragt? xD



NEEEE


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Vieles ist nicht gesund.
> 
> 
> Rob Zombie's Halloween?
> ...


skatero wir haben dich vermisst oder auch nicht XD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Oktober 2009)

boah ich geh pennen^^
muss morgen Kindergottesdienst machen
reingehaun


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Rob Zombie's Halloween?
> 
> Abend (an alle)



wär schön.... glaub nich -.-


moin ^^


----------



## Skatero (31. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> skatero wir haben dich vermisst oder auch nicht XD


Ich kann auch nicht immer hier sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2009)

Dieser LoL-Client ist doch mal sowas von mies X)


----------



## Skatero (31. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser LoL-Client ist doch mal sowas von mies X)


Das Spiel ist trotzdem toll. Shaco ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> boah ich geh pennen^^
> muss morgen Kindergottesdienst machen
> reingehaun


pfarrer oO oder kindergarten nanny XD


----------



## Kargaro (31. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser LoL-Client ist doch mal sowas von mies X)


Was für ein Lol-Client?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> pfarrer oO oder kindergarten nanny XD



freiwilliger helfer^^


----------



## Skatero (31. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> freiwilliger helfer^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> pfarrer oO oder kindergarten nanny XD


mache ab montag praktikum inner grundschule, meine französischlehreren meinte, sogar die bei uns aufm gymnasium in der 5 klasse scheißen sich noch an, wenn ich da in eine der jüngeren klassen gehe riecht alles nach scheiße


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

chris barnes sieht da genauso aus wie rob zombie 


@ kronas 
eeeewww


----------



## Rexo (31. Oktober 2009)

_Mmm..das Super Talent ma gucken^^_


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mache ab montag praktikum inner grundschule, meine französischlehreren meinte, sogar die bei uns aufm gymnasium in der 5 klasse scheißen sich noch an, wenn ich da in eine der jüngeren klassen gehe riecht alles nach scheiße


lol


----------



## Kronas (31. Oktober 2009)

edou du signatur dieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (31. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> edou du signatur dieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist nicht seine Schuld.  Dini schreibt das halt so oft....


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist trotzdem toll. Shaco ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht, wenn der Client andauernd absurde Fehlermeldungen meldet... naja, was solls


----------



## Kronas (31. Oktober 2009)

lachmann, ich hab ein pro/b/lem im warsten sinne des wortes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Das ist nicht seine Schuld.  Dini schreibt das halt so oft....


dank dir für die unterstützung XD

na und ich finds kuhl^^

lachi look smackdown


----------



## Rexo (31. Oktober 2009)

_schiess los xD_


----------



## Kronas (31. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _schiess los xD_


nur oldfags können helfen falls du das pro/b/lem meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _scheiss los xD_


fixed


----------



## Kronas (31. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> fixed


du bist doch krank, das dachte ich mir auch grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lachmann, ich hab ein pro/b/lem im warsten sinne des wortes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/b/ service team,wie kann ich ihnen helfen?


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du bist doch krank, das dachte ich mir auch grad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe


----------



## Rexo (31. Oktober 2009)

_o gott edou ich kanne nich mehr!!xD_


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _o gott edou ich kanne nich mehr!!xD_


XD ich grad auch net dank kronas^^


----------



## Kronas (31. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /b/ service team,wie kann ich ihnen helfen?


ich bekomm bei /b/ keine kleinen bilder in den threads, muss immer auf die links klicken, die sonst eigentlich über den bildern stehen
bei allen anderen foren gehts :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich bekomm bei /b/ keine kleinen bilder in den threads, muss immer auf die links klicken, die sonst eigentlich über den bildern stehen
> bei allen anderen foren gehts :O



mhh...mhhh....
2 möglichkeiten
du hast außversehen was umgestellt k.p was
oder
die bei 4chan ham was verändert
das /b/ service team hilft gern


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich dein Avatar sehe, denk ich, du bist übelster Hopper dem die Hose gleich von den Knien fällt...xD


hopper ich Oo...ich sollte dich für dass aufs übelste flamen <<<avatar change oO wenn das so rüberkommt


----------



## Kronas (31. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh...mhhh....
> 2 möglichkeiten
> du hast außversehen was umgestellt k.p was
> oder
> ...


hassus denn auch?^^


----------



## Rexo (31. Oktober 2009)

_LOL schlam ketchen xD rtl _


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hassus denn auch?^^



bei mir is alles normal 


Lekraan schrieb:


> Biste auch son Metaler mit langen Haaren ? *gg*



ich bin nicht angesprochen aber trotzdem JA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sry ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm generel hör ich alles....wenns mal nen gutes (muss mir aber auch gefallen) hopper lied ist dann hör ichs aber den rest der kacke kannst vergessen davon
aber ich bin so nen anstrebener metla^^...aber kein elangen haare wachsen nicht wirklich lang meine =(


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> YAY! XD
> 
> 
> Ach Edou
> ...


hmm doch wurde eh zeit xD jetzt gehts wenigstens CM PUNK!

aber hey du hast den spinner aus dem fred heute als sig zu geilo^^
könnt aber sein dass di zu hoch ist bn mir aber net sicha^^


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sry ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




http://my.buffed.de/user/470555 <- darauf hinweise.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ach menno, Halloween zuhause an meiner Geschichte verbacht, und kein bisschen schade darum.

Waere sehr Gluecklich, wenn ihr sie mal (weiter) lest, zu finden im Rollenspielforum^^ Ausserdem denk ich, das sich hier diejenigen tummeln, deren Kritik am strengsten sein wird, und genau das erhoff ich.


----------



## Kronas (31. Oktober 2009)

bei mir haben zum letzten mal vor 2 jahren kinder geklingelt^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ach menno, Halloween zuhause an meiner Geschichte verbacht, und kein bisschen schade darum.
> 
> Waere sehr Gluecklich, wenn ihr sie mal (weiter) lest, zu finden im Rollenspielforum^^ Ausserdem denk ich, das sich hier diejenigen tummeln, deren Kritik am strengsten sein wird, und genau das erhoff ich.


Heute ist kein Halloween -.- 
Es ist Reformationstag und nicht irgendein sinnloses amerikanisches (naja eigentlich irisches) Fest -.-
Und nein, ich lese grundsätzlich keine Rollenspielgeschichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ach menno, Halloween zuhause an meiner Geschichte verbacht, und kein bisschen schade darum.
> 
> Waere sehr Gluecklich, wenn ihr sie mal (weiter) lest, zu finden im Rollenspielforum^^ Ausserdem denk ich, das sich hier diejenigen tummeln, deren Kritik am strengsten sein wird, und genau das erhoff ich.


hm ne kb sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps ich muss HALO(XD)Ween auch zuhause bleiben krank und so ansteckungsgeahr un so-.-


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei mir haben zum letzten mal vor 2 jahren kinder geklingelt^^


ich hab so einen heut abgeschissen de rhatt net geklingelt oder so wllt nen ei an die wand werfen ich habs aber noch gemerkt und mach den voll an der ist abgehaun^^
ich wär ausm fenster gesprungen (ist net al zu hoch und bin solche stürze gewohnt will aber darauf net eingehn der lachi kennt die geschichte XD)

@ lee ne nomale grippe^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heute ist kein Halloween -.-
> Es ist Reformationstag und nicht irgendein sinnloses amerikanisches (naja eigentlich irisches) Fest -.-
> Und nein, ich lese grundsätzlich keine Rollenspielgeschichten
> 
> ...


irisch? war das nich so ne keltische,germanische sache?


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heute ist kein Halloween -.-


Warum wurde dan bei uns angeleutet und Suesses oder Saures verlangt Oo
*nicht mitkomm*



> Und nein, ich lese grundsätzlich keine Rollenspielgeschichten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es ist keine Rp geschichte, es geht nicht um meinen Char, sondern um eine Fantasygeschichte^^


----------



## Kronas (31. Oktober 2009)

höhö bald sendet mir amazon guitar hero 3
einmal im leben muss man das spielen, egal welche version meinte mal ein kumpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Warum wurde dan bei uns angeleutet und Suesses oder Saures verlangt Oo
> *nicht mitkomm*
> 
> 
> Es ist keine Rp geschichte, es geht nicht um meinen Char, sondern um eine Fantasygeschichte^^


1. Weil es irgendwelche Idioten hier übernommen haben... so, wie einige andere Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Achso, hm, aber im RP-Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. Oktober 2009)

Lolcats [Bearbeiten]

Die Verbreitung von Katzenfotos mit absurden Sprüchen und offensichtlich falscher Grammatik (Lolcats) geht ebenfalls auf eine Initiative der Community zurück.[8]

lol, /b/ hat lolcats erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Die "ganz coolen" zünden bei uns Papiermülltonnen an .... xDD
> War vor 2 Jahren der Fall...dann wurdes sie gesucht...mit solchen Zetteln ... wie solche Wanted-Zettel....war witzig .. ^^ XD


Wer kennt den Besitzer dieses Streichholzes? [Foto von einem verbranntem Streichholz]


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Lolcats [Bearbeiten]
> 
> Die Verbreitung von Katzenfotos mit absurden Sprüchen und offensichtlich falscher Grammatik (Lolcats) geht ebenfalls auf eine Initiative der Community zurück.[8]
> 
> ...



lol!!11


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Die "ganz coolen" zünden bei uns Papiermülltonnen an .... xDD
> War vor 2 Jahren der Fall...dann wurdes sie gesucht...mit solchen Zetteln ... wie solche Wanted-Zettel....war witzig .. ^^ XD


ich spiel jeden tag süßes oder saures...in der schule geben mir die lehrer nix süßes(good notes) dann bekommen die saures xD


----------



## Kronas (31. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lol!!11


lachmanncat is amused


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

was macht mr ziggles da an morrisons popo oO


----------



## Kronas (31. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> haha nee...auf dem Zettel stand in etwa:
> Am 31. Oktober 2007 haben einige junge Leute in der [...]straße eine Mülltonne angezündet (richtig geschrieben?) Für Hinweise und ähnliches bei der Polizei wären wir sehr dankbar.
> 
> Oder so ähnlich halt .. ^^


fix'd


----------



## Rexo (31. Oktober 2009)

_Kronas ?? ich hasse dich auf GH 3 Is Tenacious D Drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lachmanncat is amused



c:


Edou schrieb:


> was macht mr ziggles da an morrisons popo oO



dacht ich mir auch grad O_o


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> c:
> 
> 
> dacht ich mir auch grad O_o


oder morrisons elbogen eben Oo


----------



## Kronas (31. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kronas ?? ich hasse dich auf GH 3 Is Tenacious D Drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und take this life von in flames auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> oder morrisons elbogen eben Oo



that´s gay


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> that´s gay


jupp hab ich dir in ICQ aber letzens schon erläutert zigler und morrison sind iwie beide gay Ó_ó


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Anstrengender Tach... nach dem Besuchen von 3 Billa`s eines Hofers und 2 Spar`s endlich einen Platz fuer die Berufspraktischen tage gefunden. Als Fillialienleiterassistent^^


Bin schlafen, bye


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

nacht dragon


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

batista heel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der kleine leder feti schwuchtel.....


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> schaus'u Smackdown?


ne winni puh..Oo ja smackdown^^


----------



## Grushdak (31. Oktober 2009)

Nabend ...

Kennt sich wer mit den Pizzacodes aus?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

moin grushdak^^
zu deiner frage nein


----------



## Kronas (31. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nabend ...
> 
> Kennt sich wer mit den Pizzacodes aus?^^


sag laut PEPPERONI in den höhrer und du bekommst pizza pepperoni!


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> winni puh...gibts das eigentlich noch im Fern?
> 
> jaaaa...smackdown..da bin ich der letzte der über sowas diskutiert^^


ja war heute drin auf super rtl deswegn fiel mir dass grad ein XD


----------



## Skatero (31. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Kennt sich wer mit den Pizzacodes aus?^^


Ja ich natürlich. Nein Scherz. Was sind Pizzacodes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lol, sauriererbrochenes


----------



## Grushdak (31. Oktober 2009)

Habe erst heute gesehen, 
daß es ein Gewinnspiel bei den Pizzen von Dr.Oetker gibt.
Die Codes sollen auf den Verpackungen sein - und da ich 'nen ganzen Stapel habe ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu gewinnen gibt es u.a. einen Fernseher - wahrscheinlich epische Dropchance.^^
Aber es kostet mich ja nix ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, sauriererbrochenes



mhhh 
lecker mjam mjam

@ grushdak
scheiße hätt ich mir heute doch tiefkühlpizza geholt -.-"


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhhh
> lecker mjam mjam
> 
> @ grushdak
> scheiße hätt ich mir heute doch tiefkühlpizza geholt -.-"


scheiße ich renn jetzt zur pizza gegenüber XD


----------



## Grushdak (31. Oktober 2009)

Igitt ....

Na, fragt sich nur welche Codes das sein sollen - die - 
die halb zerstört sind, nachdem man die Packung aufgerissen hat? ...


----------



## Kronas (31. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Igitt ....
> 
> Na, fragt sich nur welche Codes das sein sollen - die -
> die halb zerstört sind, nachdem man die Packung aufgerissen hat? ...


siehst du noch andere?^^


----------



## Grushdak (31. Oktober 2009)

So ich scann mal eben die Gewinnsachen ein. ... mom ....^^

scan .... scan .... scan ... scan ....

edit: 
Ich sehe viele Zahlen da.
Werde mal auf der Seite schauen, welchen Code man benötigt.


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Oktober 2009)

BRBRBROUWNEEZ!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SND7NUEhhJg


----------



## Kronas (31. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> So ich scann mal eben die Gewinnsachen ein. ... mom ....^^
> 
> scan .... scan .... scan ... scan ....
> 
> ...


vielleicht brauchen sie auch den kot aus der pizza *schenkelklopfer*


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> vielleicht brauchen sie auch den kot aus der pizza *schenkelklopfer*




boahh...kronas -.-


----------



## Kronas (31. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> boahh...kronas -.-


dinosaurererbrochenes magst du, aber keine scheiße? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dinosaurererbrochenes magst du, aber keine scheiße?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so ist sein leben^^


----------



## Grushdak (31. Oktober 2009)

Geht's noch ekelhafter ? ... - wobei ... ist ja Halloween. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> so _isst_ sein leben^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dinosaurererbrochenes magst du, aber keine scheiße?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/b/in halt merkwürdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (31. Oktober 2009)

Was ist denn mit Photobucket los ? - 
wollte gerade den Scan hochladen und kann mich gar nicht mehr einloggen -
obwohl meine Daten zu 100% stimmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Bei uns sind grade die kleinen Kinder mit ihren 14 Jahren am "saufen" ... trinken 1 Bier oder so ... schmeckt ihnen halt mal überhaupt nicht ... tun aber so, als wärs das geilste getränk der welt.. und tun dann so auf besoffen ....



hatten wa ma aufer party...
2 mädchen beide 14
trinken beide !3! v+ und waren total dicht Ó_ó


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

von 3 stück???? ich hab an silvester letztes jahr 3 fladchen sekt allein vernichtet XD und 2 flaschen bier (igitt) verdrückt und war nichtmal halb zu Oo


----------



## Grushdak (31. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ... und tun dann so auf besoffen ....


Ähm, vielleicht sind sie es sogar schon - zumindest angeheitert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Edou

3 Fladen Sekt - was is'n das? - Essen & Trinken in One?^^


----------



## Crackmack (31. Oktober 2009)

*rülps*


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Solche Leute sind doch einfach nur zum verdreschen da ... -.- Ich denk mir zwar immer nur meinen Teil dazu aber .... bäh ... naja...scheint kuhl zu sein


jo solche könnt ich auch immer wieder hauen meinen hätten was druff kippen aber nachm 2ten bierchen vom hocker!


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *rülps*



*lauter rülps*

/angeb modus on

nennt mich stahlleber ^^
ich hab letztend 10 hansa (bier) und ne 3/4 flasche vodka und dazu noch etliches anderes zeug an das ich mich nichtmehr erinner ^^ getrunken an einem abend und das auf nen fast leeren magen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/angeb modus off


----------



## Grushdak (31. Oktober 2009)

So, mein Photobucket (RGunny) ist wieder erreichbar - die haben nur das Einloggen verändert -
nun auch nur mit gesamter email möglich.

Hier nun das zum Pizza-Dingens




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps. Ich habe letztes Mal Alk letztes Silvester getrunken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Und das beste is immer noch: Woah, schmeckt das Geil!...
> 
> und im nachhinein bekommen sie nur ne gänsehaut..


jupps.....
hatte mal nen kumpel dabei als wir so um die häuser zogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wir sind dann zu so nem andern kumpel gegangen der bietet meinem kumpel und mir so kippe und bier an...ich:nee ich trink und rauch eig net lass ma lieber
kumpel:woah cool danke meine mutter ist net so cool druff boa schmeckt dass geil alter...im nachhinein zu mri als wir gingen man war dass scheiße...ich hätt ihn verdreschen können^^

ich hab auch dass letzte mal alk getrunken an silvester geraucht noch nie! und dass soll so bleiben ^^


----------



## Rexo (31. Oktober 2009)

_Tztztz Lachmann :/

Ne frage so wiso habne FAST alle Metaler lange harre ??_


----------



## Grushdak (31. Oktober 2009)

Wieso werden nicht mehr alle User unten in der Leiste angezeigt? öö


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Tztztz Lachmann :/
> 
> Ne frage so wiso habne FAST alle Metaler lange harre ??_


headbang!


Ich seh auch nurnoch meinen und ab und zu nen anderen namen Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Tztztz Lachmann :/
> 
> Ne frage so wiso habne FAST alle Metaler lange harre ??_



sieht geil aus und zum headbangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was tztztz?
ein wahrer metalhead muß viel vertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2009)

Metaler sind eh total überflüssig.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Metaler sind eh total überflüssig.



GOTT HAT SCHON WIEDER EINEN ÜBERNOMMEN!!11
EXORZIERT DEN UNHEIDNSCHEN!!!111drölfzig


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> GOTT HAT SCHON WIEDER EINEN ÜBERNOMMEN!!11
> EXORZIERT DEN UNHEIDNSCHEN!!!111drölfzig


genau HEIL HI**** HEIL HI**** ups falscher text


----------



## Grushdak (31. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *lauter rülps*
> 
> /angeb modus on
> 
> ...



/anzeige bei Polizei.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> /anzeige bei Polizei.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> /anzeige bei Polizei.


<<wir sind metla wir sind stark unser anwalt ist metla der ist stark unsre freunde sind fäuste die sind stark XD


----------



## Grushdak (31. Oktober 2009)

Lachmann, soll ich Dir mal sagen, was der Alk mit mir vor 15 Jahren angerichtet hat - ich glaube, lieber nicht ....


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Lachmann, soll ich Dir mal sagen, was der Alk mit mir vor 15 Jahren angerichtet hat - ich glaube, lieber nicht ....


DU BIST ALT?!? oder du wurdest dört gezeugt XD


----------



## Crackmack (31. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Lachmann, soll ich Dir mal sagen, was der Alk mit mir vor 15 Jahren angerichtet hat - ich glaube, lieber nicht ....


erzähl


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Lachmann, soll ich Dir mal sagen, was der Alk mit mir vor 15 Jahren angerichtet hat - ich glaube, lieber nicht ....



hab bis jetzt auch noch keinen alk mehr getrunken.... ^^
is glaub ich schon so ca 1 1/2 monate her ^^


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> <<wir sind metla wir sind stark unser anwalt ist metla der ist stark unsre freunde sind fäuste die sind stark XD



METLA VOLL GANSTA ALTA


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> METLA VOLL GANSTA ALTA



metaler eher ^^
und gangsta lass ma bitte beim gangsta rap


----------



## Crackmack (31. Oktober 2009)

razyl is nich gern in signaturen!


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Signatur muss sein... musste nähmlich lachen ... xD und das tu ich selten vor dem Pc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


KLAGE! Du hast nicht mein Einverständnis!
Wo ist mein Anwalt? Lillyan!


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> METLA VOLL GANSTA ALTA


ich bin dann mal weg nacht un SO!!11elfdrölfzisch


----------



## Crackmack (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich sags ja


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

lilly is dein anwalt? hut ab
ein eunder das du noch nicht im knast bist ^^

nacht edou


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lilly is dein anwalt? hut ab
> ein eunder das du noch nicht im knast bist ^^


Lilly kann das gut =)



Lekraan schrieb:


> Soll ich wieder rausmachen? :>


Nö, erst wenn ich Geld von dir bekomme =)


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich bin dann mal weg nacht un SO!!11elfdrölfzisch



Ich wollt dich nicht vertreiben... SRY!


----------



## Grushdak (31. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin 40 - vor 15 Jahren habe ich ...
Mehr dazu nach Ablauf meiner Sig. ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*so erstmal zurücklehn' und das hör*


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lilly kann das gut =)



oohh.... naja... da hab ich anderes gehört :/


----------



## Crackmack (31. Oktober 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Also ich bin 40 - vor 15 Jahren habe ich ...
> Mehr dazu nach Ablauf meiner Sig. ....
> 
> 
> ...


ablauf der sig wie wat wo?


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oohh.... naja... da hab ich anderes gehört :/


Dann hast du die falschen Sachen gehört



Lekraan schrieb:


> Den kapier ich net .. xDD
> Raus aus der Signatur?
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, du kannst es drinne lassen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann hast du die falschen Sachen gehört



hab von vertraulichen quellen erfahren das sie bestechlich sein soll =o


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab von vertraulichen quellen erfahren das sie bestechlich sein soll =o


Crackmack als Quelle zählt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (31. Oktober 2009)

schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Crackmack als Quelle zählt net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach captn shark wars nich
war n anderer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bass Intro = Sex
!


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2009)

Random Youtube Video!


----------



## Grushdak (31. Oktober 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ablauf der sig wie wat wo?


Na jeden Tag ändert sich doch die Zahl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
....

Glaub so 'ne Liste gibt es nicht - aber Razyl ist hier Postmaster. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Random Awesome Youtube Video!



/fix´d


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Gibts auf Buffed eigentlich irgendwo so was wie ne Liste von den Mitgliedern? Also ne Liste auf der die Anzahl der Beiträge stehen ...
> 
> Razyl...kann es sein, dass du die meisten Beiträge insgesamt hast?



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Members.

du gucke hier


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Gibts auf Buffed eigentlich irgendwo so was wie ne Liste von den Mitgliedern? Also ne Liste auf der die Anzahl der Beiträge stehen ...
> 
> Razyl...kann es sein, dass du die meisten Beiträge insgesamt hast?


Es gibt eine Liste, siehe hier.

Und ja bin ich.


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2009)

Einmal am Tag muß ich das video anschauen... WARUM?


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

ich arbeite mic mit de posts langsam hoch ^^
bin schon auf der 2ten seite!


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2009)

du spämst auch nur rum !


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> du spämst auch nur rum !



problem,officer?



Lekraan schrieb:


> Schau mich mal an!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das geht schneller als man denkt ^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> uff, du liegst mit 3k beiträgen vorne :>


Man tut, was man kann...


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> problem,officer?



i've to arrest you sir.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> i've to arrest your sir.



/coolface 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich komm schon noch auf die 4te oder 5te Seite!! XD Ich spam absofort einfach nur jeden Tag hier drinnen mit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir spammen hier nicht. Außer Lachmann


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Oktober 2009)

ahh Arosk  das is Göttlich ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir spammen hier nicht. Außer Lachmann



immer auf den armen lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /coolface
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/punch the face


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> /punch the face






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Oktober 2009)

mhh bin fast auf Seite 5 von 25623    ;D

is doch ganich so schlecht

ich geh pennen gn8


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> mhh bin fast auf Seite 5 von 25623    ;D
> 
> is doch ganich so schlecht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nacht satan ^^


----------



## Kargaro (31. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich komm schon noch auf die 4te oder 5te Seite!! XD Ich spam absofort einfach nur jeden Tag hier drinnen mit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Übertreibs aber nicht und mach keine dummen Sachen wie Ein-Wort-Posts,  sonst landest du schneller unter dem Bannhammer, als dir lieb ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



THIS IS FAIL.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



73g3nd4ry 3p1c f417


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2009)

oh gott ... zu geil xD -> http://www.viddler.com/explore/failblog/videos/320/


----------



## Kargaro (31. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun... hier werden natürlich einige Leute sofort zweideutig denken... aber die Eltern haben es doch nur gut gemeint  und wollten den Kuchen ihres Sohnes/ihrer Tocher mit der Lieblingssportart dekorieren :/  Ich find die Geste echt süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (31. Oktober 2009)

_Das is n Fail ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich bin doof oder ich seh hier einfach kein Fail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jep ^^


@ arosk
xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Kargaro (1. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das is n Fail ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Güte! o_O

Ich hoffe doch, dass das ein Fake ist.  Das ist nicht mehr witzig...


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

always say YES


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> oh gott ... zu geil xD -> http://www.viddler.com/explore/failblog/videos/320/




_Dachte der Kippt gleich vom stuhl xD_


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Meine Güte! o_O
> 
> Ich hoffe doch, dass das ein Fake ist.  Das ist nicht mehr witzig...



doch isses  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^


dini räumt mal wieder auf ^^


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

AVGN Ftw...

http://screwattack.com/Top10/AVGN2008 muß man gesehen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(wer ihn nicht kennen sollte hat was falsch gemacht)


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2009)

Das ist Fail. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(wobei, bei dem Ausgang eher ein Wunder ...)



die Musik allerdings nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (1. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dini räumt mal wieder auf ^^


Und das macht sie ausgezeichnet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Weiter so Dini!  Für ein sauberes buffed-Forum!


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

glaub schon


----------



## Kargaro (1. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder steht erst jetzt "Senior" unter meinem Avatar weil ich 500 Beiträge habe?


Hast du keinen eigenen Titel eingestellt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2009)

Dann hast Du die Standart-Titel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

jam jam jam bagouette salami <3


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2009)

@ Lekraan

Haha ... musst Du aber schon selber eintragen, den Titel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

mhhhh...garnix <:
boahh schmeckt gar nichts geil


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2009)

Arosk, hast ja seltsame Zitate in Deiner Sig.
Mir fällt da spontan ein User ein, von dem sie stammen könnten.^^

Lekraan, Weihnachtsgebäck gibt es seit September - das nennst Du Weihnachtszeit?^^

*afksmoking*


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

eeewwww ekelhafte raucher :<


----------



## Kargaro (1. November 2009)

Rauchen ist ungesund.... aber jedem das seine :/


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Fragt mich nicht warum, aber ich find das Lied geil xD


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. November 2009)

ja bin da ^^ fahre neben bei forza motorsport 3 sepenthien strecken ab


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich hör morgen auf! Ich schwörs!



lüüüüüüüügner


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich hör morgen auf! Ich schwörs!



morgen kommt chuck norris mitm gurkenlaster bei mir vorbei.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

bin ma weg nacht


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2009)

So bin auch gleich weg ...
will endlich meinen Drachenturm haben .... erstmal erkämpfen ....


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. November 2009)

ja ich


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Geh noch nicht Lachmann!!!


----------



## Kargaro (1. November 2009)

Ich bin da


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. November 2009)

nö


----------



## Kargaro (1. November 2009)

Nein, auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. November 2009)

zzzzzzz


----------



## Kargaro (1. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Willkommen im November!?!


Stimmt... und in 2 Minuten fängt in WoW das Tag der Toten-Event an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. November 2009)

na ja wieder so nen feirtag in wow bald gibts für jeden tag z.B. wie welt aids tag  nen feiertag


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

gn8


----------



## Skatero (1. November 2009)

Ich gehe mal offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. November 2009)

Noch was da?


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Jo, ich bin doch noch nicht pennen xD


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> wo ist die sig her? Arosk finds witzig will den thread sehen



Is nicht aus dem Forum hier... hab ich irgendwo mal gesehen und habs in einer Textdatei gespeichert.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. November 2009)

Man Is Halloween Ein Blöder Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2009)

Guten Abend, verehrte Schwärmer und Schwärmerinnen.


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

_Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Crackmack (1. November 2009)

#Nachtschwärmer *rülps*


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

IHR SEID ZU FRÜH!!!11111einseinself


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

moin


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. November 2009)

Ist eientlich schon das neue Google Betriebssystem raus oder angekündigt? Wie heißt es? Google Spy?


----------



## Crackmack (1. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> IHR SEID ZU FRÜH!!!11111einseinself


Nein du bist nur zu spät


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> IHR SEID ZU FRÜH!!!11111einseinself


Nö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

och menno wollte doch first sein und dann frisst die katze das brot weg das rumlag...


----------



## Crackmack (1. November 2009)

> Google Spy



würde passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> och menno wollte doch first sein und dann frisst die katze das brot weg das rumlag...


Tjo, pech


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

oing!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. November 2009)

Edou?! Punk Avatar?!


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

_Langeweile!!_


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2009)

lachmann mein /b/ geht jetzt noch mehr in den arsch, mitlerweile schwarzer hintergrund und gelbe textkästen und immernoch keine bilder^^


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Edou?! Punk Avatar?!



What else?


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

_FUUUUU******


YOutube wieder down_


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

ja youtube down ffs!


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Edou?! Punk Avatar?!


jupp straight edge....weil dass jeff hardy zu hiphopper mäßig rüber kam (laut lekraan)
also und da ich punk eig mag nur heel net-.- hab ich dass mal genommen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> What else?



Ja, er hat sich in den wneigen Jahren gemacht. Bloß verbookt die WWE langsam Punk wieder...


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lachmann mein /b/ geht jetzt noch mehr in den arsch, mitlerweile schwarzer hintergrund und gelbe textkästen und immernoch keine bilder^^



mhh komisch... bei mir ist alles normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



n freund meint das könnte wegen halloween sein...


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _FUUUUU******
> 
> 
> YOutube wieder down_


neeee fuuuuuuuu oder wahlweise auch fuuuuuuu-


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

dein einsatz lachmann... das bild... du weißt schon...


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2009)

*hallöchen
*


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anyone?


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> *hallöchen
> *


Zomg



Lekraan schrieb:


> Nabend *Titanic guck*


Deine Signatur ist viel zu groß.


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> *hallöchen
> *


huhu



Lekraan schrieb:


> Nabend *Titanic guck*




freundin wollt dass ich auch kuck (telefonieren) hab aber gesagt ich mag den film net^^


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zomg


_lass mich doch, ich hab ads..._


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zomg
> 
> 
> Deine Signatur ist viel zu groß.




Deine ist zu viel Werbung.


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> _lass mich doch, ich hab ads..._


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. November 2009)

*rülps*


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

_Fuuuuuu 

Bein eingeschlafen xD_


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> _lass mich doch, ich hab ads..._



omfg
warum schreibst du jetzt auch kursiv?!



moin crack


----------



## Crackmack (1. November 2009)

fuuuuuuuuuu ich werd nich beachtet ;O


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Deine ist zu viel Werbung.


Es gibt keine Regel, die mir verbietet, in meiner Signatur Werbung für andere Seiten zu machen, so lange diese sich im Rahmen halten. Was beide tun. Also Pech gehabt.


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omfg
> warum schreibst du jetzt auch kursiv?!


_um meine posts hervor zu heben_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omfg
> warum schreibst du jetzt auch kursiv?!
> 
> 
> ...


weisst du überhaupt, was ads ist? aufmerksamkeis-def... .hey, schreibt er etwa kursiv????


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> fuuuuuuuuuu ich werd nich beachtet ;O



_hallo._

_YouTube is down for maintenance and will be back shortly. _


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Fuuuuuu
> 
> Bein eingeschlafen xD_


fffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Fuuuuuu
> 
> Bein eingeschlafen xD_


ich schlag meins dann immer gegen die wand, das ist lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omfg
> warum schreibst du jetzt auch kursiv?!
> 
> 
> ...


ich bin schon lange da ._.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> fuuuuuuuuuu ich werd nich beachtet ;O



ich helf dir mal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

_Kursiv Only for Rexo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kursiv Only for Rexo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_ach was_


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> _um meine posts hervor zu heben_
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die sowieso wenig sinnvoll sind =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich schlag meins dann immer gegen die wand, das ist lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab mal was länger auf meinem bein gesessen uns es danach ca 15 min nich mehr gespürt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Crackmack schrieb:


> ich bin schon lange da ._.



haha


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kursiv Only for Rexo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der rest muss fett, unterstrichen, eine kombination oder normal


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2009)

naja ihr wisst worauf ich hinaus will... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was heißt Zomg? XD
> Und ja...ich schaffs nicht, sie kleiner zu machen
> 
> 
> ...


der sinn des films?
großes schiff menschen 2 verlieben sich freund eifersüchtig ballert wild um schiff`+ eisber vertragens ich nicht=fast alle sterben Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja ihr wisst worauf ich hinaus will...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wenns nich so wär? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (1. November 2009)

hey tabuno du hast ja alle 30 kürbise GIEV LINKZ


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> hey tabuno du hast ja alle 30 kürbise GIEV LINKZ


kannste knicken, such selber! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

cool, ne neue signatur.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> weisst du überhaupt, was ads ist? aufmerksamkeis-def... .hey, schreibt er etwa kursiv????



ja ich weis was ads is D:


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hmm, was ist der SINN DES LEBENS?


spass? sterben?


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kannste knicken, such selber!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann sag wer dir die links gegeben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hmm, was ist der SINN DES LEBENS?




Sex, Drugs and Metal.


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2009)

aso übrigens ihr müsst mich ab sofort *Lord of de Finschderniss nennen!*


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sex, Drugs and Metal.


haha nur drogen weg dann /sign^^

heee du darfst mich nicht zitieren XD und in die sig packen


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aso übrigens ihr müsst mich ab sofort *Lord of de Finschderniss nennen!*


Nö


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> haha nur drogen weg dann /sign^^



Sagen wir "leichte" Drogen wie Alkohol und Rauchen xD


----------



## Crackmack (1. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aso übrigens ihr müsst mich ab sofort *Lord of de Finschderniss nennen!*


hey lodf tabuno


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sex, Beer and Metal.



/fix´d
jetzt stimmts



Tabuno schrieb:


> aso übrigens ihr müsst mich ab sofort *Lord of de Finschderniss nennen!*



ne k.b


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aso übrigens ihr müsst mich ab sofort *Lord of de Finschderniss nennen!*


ich muss erstma gar nix


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sagen wir "leichte" Drogen wie Alkohol und Rauchen xD


hmm alk grad noch so ok

ps du du hats mich als sig genommen Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich muss erstma gar nix



außer sterben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hmm alk grad noch so ok
> 
> ps du du hats mich als sig genommen Oo



ist das schlimm?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> außer sterben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2009)

ich bin eh dafür das man die titel die man gewinnt unter seinen foren namen aktivieren kann und das man sich nicht mehr selbst einen titel geben kann. bei mybuffed kuckt eh keiner nach!


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ist das schlimm?


hmm njoa...lass mich überlegn...hmm...ka^^


----------



## dragon1 (1. November 2009)

grad wc3 maul x16 gesoled^^


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich muss erstma gar nix


atmen?

btw lachmann, it's freaking no-fap november


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö



ohohoho
is da etwa einer unsterblich?


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich bin eh dafür das man die titel die man gewinnt unter seinen foren namen aktivieren kann und das man sich nicht mehr selbst einen titel geben kann. bei mybuffed kuckt eh keiner nach!


Wieso sollte man sich nicht mehr selbst einen Titel geben? Sinn?! oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich bin eh dafür das man die titel die man gewinnt unter seinen foren namen aktivieren kann und das man sich nicht mehr selbst einen titel geben kann. bei mybuffed kuckt eh keiner nach!


hier guckt auch nich wirklich einer nach...



DER schrieb:


> ohohoho
> is da etwa einer unsterblich?


s rischtisch


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> btw lachmann, it's freaking no-fap november



das wüsst ich <:


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö



Hail from SWEDEN to Manowar.

[Hier wäre normal ein Youtube Video, leider hat sich Youtube gegen mich verschworen]

EDIT: Lachmann ist DREIZEHN.


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man sich nicht mehr selbst einen Titel geben? Sinn?! oO


damit die titel, bei den events, einen sinn ergeben.


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wie alt seid ihr!?
> 
> *nur mal so aus Neugier
> 
> ...


42 :O

btw lachmann schau eine seite vorher letzter post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: er hats gelesen


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> damit die titel, bei den events, einen sinn ergeben.



Das ist mir zu hoch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wie alt seid ihr!?
> 
> *nur mal so aus Neugier
> 
> ...


profil sagt 99


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> EDIT: Lachmann ist DREIZEHN.



das ist ein gerücht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> damit die titel, bei den events, einen sinn ergeben.


Und wer keinen hat, darf sich nicht mal selbst einen Titel geben.... Wahsinnsidee Tabuno! 
Ist doch egal, ob Titel oder nicht oO


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Na gut ich packs aus... ich bin... 



Spoiler



GEBOREN.


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das ist ein gerücht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lachmann kann den no-fap november nur einhalten, weil er noch nicht fappen kann!


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wer keinen hat, darf sich nicht mal selbst einen Titel geben.... Wahsinnsidee Tabuno!
> Ist doch egal, ob Titel oder nicht oO


ne wer keinen titel hat bei dem steht automatisch Sklave.


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lachmann kann den no-fap november nur einhalten, weil er noch nicht fappen kann!



Warum?


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ne wer keinen titel hat bei dem steht automatisch Sklave.


Schwachsinnsidee.
Individuelle Titel sind toll \o/


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ne wer keinen titel hat bei dem steht automatisch Sklave.


hm.
nicht wirklich lustig, nein...


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wie alt seid ihr!?
> 
> *nur mal so aus Neugier
> 
> ...


zomfg dass weißt du nichtmehr oder hast du es nie mitbekommen

btw ich werd am dienstag 15..


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lachmann kann den no-fap november nur einhalten, weil er noch nicht fappen kann!



das ist ein gerücht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

_WTF is Fapen ??_


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _WTF is Fapen ??_


die fleischpeitsche polieren,
sich einen von der palme wedeln,
5 ggn willy spielen,
die abendplanung selbst in die hand nehmen, 
etc


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _WTF is Fapen ??_


wie hatt es mir brille erklärt? 5 gegen willi

@ lek es gibt einen gott nur kann er dich nicht leiden xD


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm.
> nicht wirklich lustig, nein...





Razyl schrieb:


> Schwachsinnsidee.
> Individuelle Titel sind toll \o/


mit zwei neins könnt ich leben.. ich hab mir schon gedanken gemacht ob ichn thread aufmache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die abendplanung selbst in die hand nehmen,
> etc



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die fleischpeitsche polieren,
> sich einen von der palme wedeln,
> 5 ggn willy spielen,
> die abendplanung selbst in die hand nehmen,
> etc



_
xD _


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die fleischpeitsche polieren,
> sich einen von der palme wedeln,
> 5 ggn willy spielen,
> die abendplanung selbst in die hand nehmen,
> etc



MADE MY DAY

ich hab noch:

Zyklop zum Weinen bringen
Struppi melken
Pflaume wemmsen
die Fleischpeitsche schwingen


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mit zwei neins könnt ich leben.. ich hab mir schon gedanken gemacht ob ichn thread aufmache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mach das, wird eh nie eingeführt


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die fleischpeitsche polieren,
> sich einen von der palme wedeln,
> 5 ggn willy spielen,
> die abendplanung selbst in die hand nehmen,
> etc





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Brille kennt sich wahrhaft damit aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> MADE MY DAY
> 
> ich hab noch:
> 
> ...



einhandsegeln 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> MADE MY DAY
> 
> ich hab noch:
> 
> ...


hmm nee find ich net gut =/


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2009)

naja ich bin dann mal off so nen komisches englischbuch lesen für wahlpflicht englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
denn leider sind ja die ferien um und ich muss morgen wieder in diese komische irrenanst... äh schule.. gn8


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja ich bin dann mal off so nen komisches englischbuch lesen für wahlpflicht englisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du verstehst mich^^ nur mag ich englisch XD

btw:bb


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja ich bin dann mal off so nen komisches englischbuch lesen für wahlpflicht englisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HaU rEiiin Altaazzz... (Y)


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

manuell schalten 

lol


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2009)

würg-die-gürg
den Kasper schneuzen
die Schlange würgen
one-man-show
einen über die alpen schleudern
self-service
schwupp schwupp machen
Am langen Siegfried reiben


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2009)

Nabend ...

ps. 
wegen den Kürbissen ...
Es gibt keine festen Links - ist alles zufallsgeneriert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

lmao!


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

mastubieren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nabend ...
> 
> ps.
> wegen den Kürbissen ...
> ...



Wer hat was wegen Kürbissen gefragt?


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wer hat was wegen Kürbissen gefragt?


Weil Seiten zuvor gefragt wurde, da Tabuno alle 30 hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da ...



Crackmack schrieb:


> hey tabuno du hast ja alle 30 kürbise GIEV LINKZ


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2009)

scheißen ist lustiger als fappen!


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

dietür ist back http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=130883


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

EINFACH NUR EPIC.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> scheißen ist lustiger als fappen!



!
n brownie backen


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> scheißen ist lustiger als fappen!



EINE SCHWARZARBEITER IN DIE KERAMIK WEMSEN xD


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

_Lachmann dein ICQ Krepiert gerade oder wie ^^_


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2009)

Raab ist epic doof. ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

jep


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lachmann dein ICQ Krepiert gerade oder wie ^^_


ja tut es XD er ist mein cpt disco^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ja tut es XD er ist mein cpt disco^^



^^


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

liitle britain in usa LOL


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oldschool


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

bin ma ganz aus icq raus edou -.-  das nervt D:


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin ma ganz aus icq raus edou -.-  das nervt D:


jo klar^^


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

_Hier ma was nerviges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den mussten die meisten kennen ^^




_


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hier ma was nerviges
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum heißen alle deine songs furry oder fury?


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum heißen alle deine songs furry oder fury?


_

Woher soll ich das Wissen :/

und auserdme zeig mir n Metal Furry Song dan hab ich alles geshene xD

Edit:

Fury-Muse-Gott Heiten Matthew Bellamy4ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Furry-Kurt the Raven-Furcon xD  _


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum heißen alle deine songs furry oder fury?


weil er nen furry/fury krieger spielt?


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum heißen alle deine songs furry oder fury?



because he can



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


problem,officer?


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2009)

Boah Rexo, was hat der denn für ne nervige Aussprache?
Gut, daß man gerade noch so mitbekommt, daß es englisch ist. ^^


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Woher soll ich das Wissen :/
> 
> und auserdme zeig mir n Metal Furry Song dan hab ich alles geshene xD _


hiphop furry song, rock furry song, trance furry song, alles schon durch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hiphop furry song, rock furry song, trance furry song, alles schon durch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



death metal furry song

fuuuurrryyyy *unverständliches zeug* fuuuurrrrrrrryyyy waaaaghhhh fuuuurryyy gore eating her brains fuuuuurrryyyy


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2009)

Hier was zu Ehren meiner Lieblingsband ... The Godfather of Techno.
Geile Experimente in den 70er Jahren ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*afksmoking&musichören*


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hiphop furry song, rock furry song, trance furry song, alles schon durch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Jop auf FUr Affinity hat einer so was wie ne cd zum download bereit gestellt wo alle Musik genres drauf sind mit je einem Song zum Thema Furry xD


edit:@Lachmann LOl xD   _


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> weil er nen furry/fury krieger spielt?


ich glaub das liegt eher an den _bildern_ *langsam aussprech* die er sich gern ansieht


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich glaub das liegt eher an den _bildern_ *langsam aussprech* die er sich gern ansieht



bilder.....biiiilder.... :/


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich glaub das liegt eher an den _bildern_ *langsam aussprech* die er sich gern ansieht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Fuck yeah! xD


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich glaub das liegt eher an den _bildern_ *langsam aussprech* die er sich gern ansieht




_/sign Furry4ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _/sign Furry4ever
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du hast mich falsch verstanden, ich hab mich nie für furry ausgesprochen^^


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

_Aber Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du hast mich falsch verstanden, ich hab mich nie für furry ausgesprochen^^



uiouiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiiui


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> uiouiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiiui


gtfo *4chanisch sprech*


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

wikipedia hilft http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furry


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

find ich cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gtfo *4chanisch sprech*



but i have tits <:


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> but i have tits <:


do it, faggot!


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2009)

So, bin mal wieder etwas Divinity2 spielen ....
bis später ...


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

_Bin ma etwas wge BB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> do it, faggot!



*tits zeig*
what do you say?


nacht grushdak & rexo <:


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *tits zeig*
> what do you say?
> 
> 
> nacht grushdak & rexo <:


i'm offline


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> i'm offline



:<


boahh ich krieg da morgen in der küche wo ich praktikum mach noch ne praktikantin hingestellt und die isn ma n richtiger blauwal -.-
grmml...brrr....

naja bin ma weg nacht


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Ich hau auch rein bb gn8 tschüss ciao machts gut viel spaß gl hf sterbt recht schön viel spaß beim autounfall keine angst das atomkraftwerk wird wieder repariert.


----------



## Skatero (1. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> but i have tits <:


and you are a newfag 


Nabend


----------



## Crackmack (1. November 2009)

18 kürbise ich mag nimmer ._.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> 18 kürbise ich mag nimmer ._.


dann lass es


----------



## Crackmack (1. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts Finale in Titanic los ... xD
> 
> "DER UNTERGANG"


WUHU


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts Finale in Titanic los ... xD
> 
> "DER UNTERGANG"


ich finds geil wo der eine voll gegen den antrieb knallt bäng xD also wo viele springen^^


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2009)

Re ...

Hab ein Problem ... kennt jemand Divinity 2?


----------



## Edou (1. November 2009)

bin weg CU!


----------



## Kargaro (1. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> .


Deine Signatur ist zu breit.

Hallo zusammen


----------



## hordentod (1. November 2009)

Hi 
und was macht ihr so ?


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2009)

hordentod schrieb:


> Hi
> und was macht ihr so ?


Schlüssel für eine Truhe finden - bisher erfolglos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hordentod (1. November 2009)

omg das wär das letzte was ich gucken würd so langweilig man weiß eh was passiert


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2009)

Ich selber habe nur Titanic original gesehen, die Neuverfilmung hat mich nie interessiert.


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

_Style gerade meinen desktop um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Noch nich Fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

_Asso xD _


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2009)

Mein aktuelles:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (1. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier.

Soviel zum "geht nicht kleiner" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Mit dieser Größe (800px) passt es genau rein, und ich hab es nebenbei noch webtauglich gemacht (die Dateigröße minimiert bei kaum bemerkbarem Qualitätsabfall)


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2009)

Einfach das Bild verkleinern und wieder mit dem Link zum Amory verknüpfen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (1. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> WOaahhhh *_* Wie hast das geschafft? XD Ich hantiere da schon seit ~2 Stunden rum .. -.-


Es gibt da ein nettes, kleines Programm namens Photoshop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   -> 20 Sekunden Arbeit


----------



## Kargaro (1. November 2009)

Ah, den Armorylink willst du auch drinhaben?  Kein Problem, füg einfach genau das in deine Signatur ein:


```
[url="http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Anetheron&n=Lekraan"][img]http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g224/1heidi/Lekraan1pic362381650jpg.png[/img][/url]
```


----------



## Kargaro (1. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Cool...dangeschöööön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Freut mich immer, wenn ich helfen kann (und nebenbei das buffed-Forum aufräume =D)


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2009)

Es geht sogar noch kleiner ^^
Hab's mit PictureIt gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.
Gratz Kargaro, wenigstens noch jemand der seine Pics an gescheihter Stelle uploaded. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (1. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Es geht sogar noch kleiner^^


Klar geht es noch kleiner.  Aber jetzt ist so groß wie möglich, ohne dass es die Forumstruktur durcheinander bringt.



Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich will endlich wieder WoW spielen können ... -.-


Warum kannst du denn momentan nicht spielen?


----------



## Kargaro (1. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Weil mein PC in der Reparatur ist... ^^ Und außerdem was mein Account gesperrt, ergibt zusammen eine Pause von 4 1/2 Monaten ... -.-


Tut mir leid für dich.  Aber du hast es ja überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und siehs positiv: Das Spiel wird dir um so mehr Spaß machen,  wenn du dann wieder loslegen kannst.


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2009)

Hat keiner Ahnung von Divinity? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so Sig-Bild geht nun (wollte eben nicht so recht den Upload annehmen).


----------



## Crackmack (1. November 2009)

geht mir genau so mein schami is auch pre 3.2 equipt T.T


----------



## Rexo (1. November 2009)

_Hab n Problem kennt sich eine rmit Tstenkurzeln aus ??

hab iwas gedruckt jetzt bekomme ich keine Symbole auf dem Desktop mehr angezeigt und kanne keine klick Fenste rmehr machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kargaro (1. November 2009)

Ich hab vor einem Monat nach längerer Pause (pre 3.1) wieder angefangen... und bin jetzt schon wieder relativ gut dabei, das aufholen geht ja wirklich gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, ich hab leider keine Ahnung von Divinity.


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2009)

Rexo, evtl hilft Dir ja *diese* Übersicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2009)

bin mal off, gn8 leute


----------



## Kargaro (1. November 2009)

Seid ihr jetzt alle am weinen wegen Titanic oder warum schreibt keiner mehr was?


----------



## Kargaro (2. November 2009)

Gute Nacht Lekraan


----------



## Kargaro (2. November 2009)

Juhuu... wer freut sich nicht wenn um diese Uhrzeit die Feuerwehr und die Polizei vor dem Fenster stehen und irgendwas im Dachboden rumwerkelt?  Mein Nachbar unter mir hat einen Kaminbrand angezeigt, letztendlich war gar nichts...


----------



## Crackmack (2. November 2009)

*rülps*


----------



## Crackmack (2. November 2009)

FU doppelpost ._.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

YARRRR°!


----------



## Skatero (2. November 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Rexo (2. November 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen ^^_


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

/crackmack imitier

HAI

/crackmack nichtmehr imitier

tag^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

moin


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2009)

Wuhu was geht ab??
Morgen ist schuuuule >.<
aber ich bin trotzdem Happy, hab naehmlich wiedermal einen bei Travian plattgemacht, der den Mund zu voll geommen hatte ^^


----------



## Rexo (2. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_
Langeweile^^_


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

woho morgen hab ich auch schule und ich bin nur z.t happy...


Geburtstag PARDYYYY



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wuhu was geht ab??
> Morgen ist schuuuule >.<
> aber ich bin trotzdem Happy, hab naehmlich wiedermal einen bei Travian plattgemacht, der den Mund zu voll geommen hatte ^^


Das letzte Mal als ich ein solches Browsergame gespielt habe, wurde ich während der UV, stammesintern aufgeadelt. So etwas ist einfach nervig.
Und mit einem Kollegen war ich einmal unter der Top 100. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War aber Stämme.


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nabend mit neuer Signatur ...  *grml Buffed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


war klar^^


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dass fragst du noch Oo bei razyl wars glaub ich nur nen paar mm zu groß der so der mussts umändern und deins IMBA zu groß


JEAH PARTYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!

edith: MILEY SUCHTI TOT?!?


----------



## Rexo (2. November 2009)

_Das Musste Skatero gefahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sag ma gibt es von dem anime ne Deutsche oder englische version??



_


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2009)

Auch gestern war n toller Tag, gewandert, geplaudert, und eine alte Bekannte wiedergetroffen - und sie von ihrer METALER Seite kennengelernt...ohgott, die is viel trver als ich xD


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dass fragst du noch Oo bei razyl wars glaub ich nur nen paar mm zu groß der so der mussts umändern und deins IMBA zu groß


Bei mir? oO


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2009)

n a b e n d


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bei mir? oO


jo war doch bei dir wo es nen bissi zu hoch war und du kleiner machen musstest?!?


----------



## Kronas (2. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das Musste Skatero gefahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


what the fail? was hast du da zwischen die youtube tags kopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nein soul eater gibts meines wissens nach net in deutsch oder englisch


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jo war doch bei dir wo es nen bissi zu hoch war und du kleiner machen musstest?!?


Das wüsste ich aber oO


----------



## Skatero (2. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das Musste Skatero gefahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das Video ist verdammt genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein. Halt einfach nur mit deutschen Untertiteln.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lalala


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das wüsste ich aber oO


hmm aber bei ieinem war dass....


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

luv this 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Lalala


Was ... lalala ... noch nie ne Frau gesehen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das Video ist verdammt genial.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_


mmm...bestimmt auf der seite die hier nicht gepostet werdne darf ^^

Und sind alle folgen so Blutig??oder is das ne speziele _


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Was ... lalala ... noch nie ne Frau gesehen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zmd. nicht so eine beim Stabhochsprung xD


----------



## Skatero (2. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Und sind alle folgen so Blutig??oder is das ne speziele _


Eigentlich sind das alle. Im AMV sind nämlich ziemlich viele Folgen enthalten.


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Zmd. nicht so eine beim Stabhochsprung xD


du erhoffst doch bloß dass
A) iwas verrutscht XD
b) der stab....naja lassen wir dass^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> du erhoffst doch bloß dass
> A) iwas verrutscht XD
> b) der stab....naja lassen wir dass^^



Exakt... was sollte ich denn sonst wollen?


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Exakt... was sollte ich denn sonst wollen?


hmm.....männer!?!


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2009)

Pfff... die Alte ist scharf wie'n Rasiermesser... der Rest bleibt unter verschluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Lalala



gott ist die geil Ó_ó

(ihr habts alle geddacht und ich habs ausgesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> (ihr habts alle geddacht und ich habs ausgesprochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nicht alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Pfff... die Alte ist scharf wie'n Rasiermesser... der Rest bleibt unter verschluss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


NOTGEILER DU!

@ lachi...nee so dolle find ich die net Oo...ich hab ne freundin und MILEY FTW!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2009)

Die könnte gerne bei mir mal Stabspringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (2. November 2009)

Guten abend


----------



## Rexo (2. November 2009)

_xD_


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Die könnte gerne bei mir mal Stabspringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stell ich mir schmerzhaft vor...vorallem bei falscher landung oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch razyl du auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Selor schrieb:


> Die könnte gerne bei mir mal Stabspringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



höhö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Die könnte gerne bei mir mal Stabspringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Blöd, wenn dann mal der "Stab" bricht...

@ Lachmann:
Nö, ich rede nur blödsinnigerweise mit. Aber ich hab die Internetadresse von dem Bild geblockt =)


----------



## Kronas (2. November 2009)

morgen kommt guitar hero 3 (laut amazon 2-3 november, den zweiten ham se schon versaut)

btw: eindrücke aus meinem praktikum:

erste schulstunde: ein gebet, von dem ich noch nie gehört habe und wahrscheinlich auch nicht hören will wurde gebetet und mir wurde zugeteilt, die hausaufgaben des faches deutsch zu kontrollieren
nur einer hatte sie nicht, hätten wir so eine bilanz in meiner klasse dann wäre das ein wunder
dann sollten mir die kinder ihre hausaufgabe vorlesen
es ging um folgende worte: Ei, mein, nein, Leim
die mit abstand meisten probleme enstanden bei dem wort 'mein'
3/4 der klasse kannte den buchstaben m nicht
und dann kam die horrorvorstellungen der klasse: ein neuer buchstabe! undzwar h
übungssatz: Tom *h*olt sich ein Eis.
satz 2: Tom *h*at ein Eis.
abwechselnd lasen die schüler die sätze vor:
schüler 1 las satz 1, schüler 2 satz 2, schüler 3 satz 1 usw.
okay, einfaches zuhören der vordermänner kam natürlich nicht in frage, und die hälfte der klasse laberte irgendeinen müll von wegen timo malt sich ein... ääähh

dann war zum glück die stunde zuende, doch auch in der pause ging der spaß weiter
irgendwelche kinder zerrten an mir rum und bald hatte ich die halbe klasse 1b an mir herumzerren
dann kam eine lehrerin und beauftragte mich damit, ihren kaffee aus dem lehrerzimmer zu holen
also wackelte ich mit 10 kleinen kindern die um mich herumschwirrten mit einem kaffee zur lehrerin, und es gelang mir fast nichts zu verschütten

dann kam die zweite stunde: irgendwas zwischen deutsch und mathe
manche schüler saßen noch ratlos vor den deutschaufgaben, während der lehrer den schülern aufgaben diktierte
engagiert wie ich bin nahm ich die aufgabe auf mich, das ganze zeug zu kontrollieren und das war in etwa 2 minuten auf erledigt, da ich einfach alle ergebnisse auswendig lernte und garnicht erst auf das richtigschreiben der aufgaben sah
dann gab es eine stunde 'computer', aber nicht zocken, sondern deutsch lernen (war deutsch nicht die erste stunde?)
als ich nach 10 minuten die ersten 4 computer im heimatraum der klasse zum laufen brachte (80% der zeit suchten die schüler die buchstaben um ihren namen zu schreiben)
dann kam das große schrecken als ich in den raum mit 10 weiteren computern kam
2 schüler schrien herum, dass ihr computer kapput ist, weil der bildschirm ist an geht
fachmännisch drückte ich den 'AN'-Knopf an dem computer und sogar die bildschirme fingen an zu leuchten
zweites problem bestand darin, dass das seltsame system des computers das programm erst installieren musste, das tat es auch automatisch, aber manche schüler drückten nach dem motto 'wow ein knopf, klick ich mal drauf' auf den abbrechen knopf und beschwerten sich dann, dass das programm nicht da ist

doch jetzt kam etwas, was sogar mich schockierte
es war ein programm, dass gegen die schüler arbeitet!
es gab nur ein kleines textfeld, wo die schüler ihren namen eintragen konnten (was die halbe klasse wieder nicht wussten, da sie zu faul waren zu entziffern, was über dem textfeld stand) und es gab nur einen knopf: programm beenden
da keiner sich über die funktion der enter taste bewusst war, drückten sie fröhlich auf dem beenden knopf herum und selbige beschwerdereaktion der vorher beschriebenen varianten trat auf: 'Eeeey André das funktioniert hier nicht!'
als ich auch den letzten schülern geholfen hatte, ging ich auf schon rum und beendete die programme wieder, da die stunde zuende war
anschließend war schulende
doch für mich praktikanten noch lange nicht
ich schaute auf die uhr: 12 uhr
dienstende: 16 uhr
die aussicht 4 stunden auf kleine kinder aufzupassen erfreute mich natürlich mit freude und so machte ich mich ans werk...

To be continued...


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2009)

Kronas: Langeweile?


----------



## Kronas (2. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kronas: Langeweile?


jap!


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> jap!


Das hättest du auch wunderbar als Blog posten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> morgen kommt guitar hero 3 (laut amazon 2-3 november, den zweiten ham se schon versaut)
> 
> btw: eindrücke aus meinem praktikum:
> 
> ...


morgen hab ich geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/b/tw:du arme sau ich fühl mit dir


----------



## Kronas (2. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hättest du auch wunderbar als Blog posten können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da liest es aber keine sau


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

omfg kronas xD

ich hab heute 3 stunden metbällchenb geformt :3


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> da liest es aber keine sau



da hat er recht


----------



## Rexo (2. November 2009)

_Rexo der  YT poster

_


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> da liest es aber keine sau


Hier lesen auch nicht wirklich viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hier lesen auch nicht wirklich viele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber hier lesen es die leute die deren meinung mich mehr oder weniger interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Rexo der  YT poster
> 
> _


haha geil


----------



## chopi (2. November 2009)

Moin.


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> aber hier lesen es die leute die deren meinung mich mehr oder weniger interessiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Meinung, dass du mit vielen Kindern zusammen bist, die dich nerven? Noja :O

Zomg, Chopi im Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Moin.


a new face here ZOMFG Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> aber hier lesen es die leute die deren meinung mich mehr oder weniger interessiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



juhu meine meinung ist wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




chopi schrieb:


> Moin.



moin


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> a* old *face here ZOMFG Oo


Fix'd


----------



## Kronas (2. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fix'd


qft


----------



## chopi (2. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> a new face here ZOMFG Oo



Razyl,wen lässt ihr in diesen einst so elitären Thread rein?


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wix'd


so dass ist fixed...XD

hmm njo dann eben nen aldes gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ chopi...naja  ich hab mir net alle 4k seiten durchgelesen XD und dich nie gesehn-.- und du bist gemein zu mir


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Razyl,wen lässt ihr in diesen einst so elitären Thread rein?


Die kommen einfach... ich kann ja nichts dafür QQ


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Razyl,wen lässt ihr in diesen einst so elitären Thread rein?



elitär is der verein hier schon lange nimmehr


----------



## chopi (2. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die kommen einfach... ich kann ja nichts dafür QQ


Ihr könnt das doch prima regeln,einfach ignorieren,hamwa auch immer so gemacht :/
Naja,inzwischen euer Thread,aber wehe ihr nehmt die Fotos von mir,Lurock,Riesentrolli etc. von der Wand da runter!


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> elitär is der verein hier schon lange nimmehr


seid blade hier ist nichtmehr..XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2009)

Der war es noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> elitär is der verein hier schon lange nimmehr


Seit du da bist *g*


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seit du da bist *g*



verpöööööss dööch


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ihr könnt das doch prima regeln,einfach ignorieren,hamwa auch immer so gemacht :/
> Naja,inzwischen euer Thread,aber wehe ihr nehmt die Fotos von mir,Lurock,Riesentrolli etc. von der Wand da runter!


Soll ich dann mit mir alleine reden? X)
Und welche Fotos? Die sind doch schon längst alle weg


----------



## Kronas (2. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seit du da bist *g*


lachmann ist mein /b/ro du newfag :O


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lachmann ist mein /b/ro du newfag :O


So what?


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ihr könnt das doch prima regeln,einfach ignorieren,hamwa auch immer so gemacht :/
> Naja,inzwischen euer Thread,aber wehe ihr nehmt die Fotos von mir,Lurock,Riesentrolli etc. von der Wand da runter!


aha..jo klar igno gegen neue nur weil ihr ´´die alten hasen´´ seid und uns deshalb kritisiert manche hier von den neuen sind echt ok....aber deine meinung igno gegen newbies...


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2009)

Fotos? wo?

Ich kenne hier nur Fotos ala Stabhochspringerinnen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2009)

Ey Edou, Kaninchen des Todes bin ich schon.^^

Sry for Doppelpost - Ihr postet doch sonst in Millisekundenabstand ...


----------



## Vanth1 (2. November 2009)

Elitäre gemeinschaft hier ja? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ey Edou, Kaninchen des Todes bin ich schon.^^


?!?


edith asooo ja ich checks grade wegen die alten hasen wa? XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lachmann ist mein /b/ro du newfag :O



echtma razyl du newfag
du kannst ja nichma triforce !


----------



## chopi (2. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> aha..jo klar igno gegen neue nur weil ihr ´´die alten hasen´´ seid und uns deshalb kritisiert manche hier von den neuen sind echt ok....aber deine meinung igno gegen newbies...


Edou,ich darf doch wohl ein wenig rummeckern,weil man mich ein neues Gesicht nennt :/


----------



## Kronas (2. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> echtma razyl du newfag
> du kannst ja nichma triforce !


  &#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> echtma razyl du newfag
> du kannst ja nichma triforce !


Brauch ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> &#9650;
> &#9650; &#9650;



  &#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;

das is der wahre geist von /b/uffed!


 @ razyl

neeeeewfaaaag


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> edith asooo ja ich checks grade wegen die alten hasen wa? XD


Ja genau, das meinte ich ... alte hasen und mein Titel.
Dieser Titel stammt von einem alten offiziellen Forentitel im Jahre 2002 bei Ubisoft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Edou,ich darf doch wohl ein wenig rummeckern,weil man mich ein neues Gesicht nennt :/



darfst du kein prob aber ich find es gemein dann die meinung die neuen aunfach ignorieren so wie wir damals...
sorray fürs neues gesicht aber jeden den ich hier net kenn und nach laaaaanger zeit nix posten sind für mich new faces^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

tätätätätäääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää


----------



## Vanth1 (2. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> darfst du kein prob aber ich find es gemein dann die meinung die neuen aunfach ignorieren so wie wir damals...
> sorray fürs neues gesicht aber jeden den ich hier net kenn und nach laaaaanger zeit nix posten sind für mich new faces^^


Nur im forum oder auch in RL?


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> tätätätätäääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää


Guten Abend Trompete


----------



## chopi (2. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> darfst du kein prob aber ich find es gemein dann die meinung die neuen aunfach ignorieren so wie wir damals...
> sorray fürs neues gesicht aber jeden den ich hier net kenn und nach laaaaanger zeit nix posten sind für mich new faces^^


Hey,das war eine rhetorische Frage...

Leute,hört auf euch zu verhalten als ob ihr auf 4chan wärt,das hier ist der Nachtschwärmer,kein 4chan,7chan,krautchan,whateverchan oO


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Nur im forum oder auch in RL?


hmm postet man im rl etwas? nein...aber jeden den ich net kenn in rl und zb in die klasse neu kommt ist ein new face für mich Oo


----------



## Kronas (2. November 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hey,das war eine rhetorische Frage...
> 
> Leute,hört auf euch zu verhalten als ob ihr auf 4chan wärt,das hier ist der Nachtschwärmer,kein 4chan,7chan,krautchan,whateverchan oO


chan4chan nicht zu vergessen


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> tätätätätäääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää



omg


chopi schrieb:


> Hey,das war eine rhetorische Frage...
> 
> Leute,hört auf euch zu verhalten als ob ihr auf 4chan wärt,das hier ist der Nachtschwärmer,kein 4chan,7chan,krautchan,whateverchan oO



pff


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hey,das war eine rhetorische Frage...
> 
> Leute,hört auf euch zu verhalten als ob ihr auf 4chan wärt,das hier ist der Nachtschwärmer,kein 4chan,7chan,krautchan,whateverchan oO


jo ist gut jetzt^^....jeder versteht was falsch un so....friede?!?


----------



## Kronas (2. November 2009)

bin ma weg, muss morgen wieder kleine kinder an mir herumzerren lassen
hier noch ein kleines kinderbild:


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bin ma weg, muss morgen wieder kleine kinder an mir herumzerren lassen
> hier noch ein kleines kinderbild:



n8 /b/ro
ich will auch meine eltern aufm oktoberfest verlieren D:


----------



## chopi (2. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ....friede?!?


Niemals,jeder wählt eine Waffe,drei Schritte...
Erster Schritt...
Zweiter Schritt...
PENG
Du mieser Schuft!
Das ist der Wilde Westen!


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bin ma weg, muss morgen wieder kleine kinder an mir herumzerren lassen
> hier noch ein kleines kinderbild:


=/....viel sp....äää viel glück...

nacht und zur not hau sie um hau sie um!


nice pic nice pic hrhrhr

@chopi haha....lights out*lights on* stand behind you* shoot ahhahahahah ^^


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Niemals,jeder wählt eine Waffe,drei Schritte...
> Erster Schritt...
> Zweiter Schritt...
> PENG
> ...


Habe Waffe gewählt ...

*edit:* Granate hat sich verselbstständigt ... somit Bild auch wech ...

Was, es waren noch nicht alle soweit? ... sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (2. November 2009)

Abend.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

omg bobkachu xD

moin


----------



## Edou (2. November 2009)

so ich geh schlafen morgen PARDYYYY^^

denke sehn uns im NS bb^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

nacht edou ^^


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2009)

gn8

Und ich geh noch ne Runde Drachen fliegen und Imps & co kloppen ...

bis ... evtl. später nochmal ...


----------



## Skatero (2. November 2009)

Hat jemand das HTC Magic und kann mir sagen, ob es gut ist?


----------



## riesentrolli (2. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hat jemand das HTC Magic und kann mir sagen, ob es gut ist?


nein.
nein.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

nacht


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)




----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. November 2009)

Ok, ich hab mich heute selfpwnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nacht Lachmann (?)



ne warn nacht an grushdak aber ich bin jetzt ma weg ^^ 
nacht zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. November 2009)

Ach ja Lachmann, heute ist bei Raw Ossy Osbourne Guesthost.


----------



## Skatero (2. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab mich heute selfpwnd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Erzähl.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ach ja Lachmann, heute ist bei Raw Ossy Osbourne Guesthost.



w00t?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. November 2009)

Ok. Ich konnte in Skype mit Headset nimmer reden. Dann hab ich nen Treiber deinstalliert, wo ich dachte er wäre nur fürs Headset. Er war aber für den ganzen Sound <.<. Des hab ich nach 3 Stunden probieren erst herausgefunden...


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. November 2009)

DerTengo schrieb:


> name kann so zustande weil ein bekannter *mit ner anderen nudel* sein bankchar benannte......^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


xD



*mit stock ins auge vom nachtschwärmer stech*
is it dead yet?


----------



## Ocian (2. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hat jemand das HTC Magic und kann mir sagen, ob es gut ist?



Hab es, nutze es als Zweithandy und bin sehr zufrieden.

Und ja ich bin wieder voll da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. November 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Hab es, nutze es als Zweithandy und bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Und ja ich bin wieder voll da
> 
> ...


Wenn du dich zwischen dem iPhone und dem HTC Magic entscheiden müsstest, was würdest du nehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (2. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn du dich zwischen dem iPhone und dem HTC Magic entscheiden müsstest, was würdest du nehmen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das HTC bietet dahingehend mehr Möglichkeiten, das es mit einem Fremdrom weiterentwickelt wird und somit besser anzupassen ist. Ein pön ist halt ein pön.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. November 2009)

Ich will L4D2 Demo Spielen >_>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. November 2009)

Left 4 Dead 2 demo


----------



## Medmius (3. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn du dich zwischen dem iPhone und dem HTC Magic entscheiden müsstest, was würdest du nehmen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Laut Sonntagszeitung hat es HTC Magic endlich geschafft "einen tellschen Schuss mitten durch den Apfel" zu schiessen. Jedoch denke ich kommt es auf den Benutzer an. Ich bin mit meinem iPhone zufrieden und würde es gegen nichts umtauschen.


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2009)

HALLLO


----------



## Edou (3. November 2009)

WUHU HELLO ME HAZ GEBURTZTAG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2009)

Glaub ich net.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> WUHU HELLO ME HAZ GEBURTZTAG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



herzlichen glückwunsch ^^

moin


Arosk schrieb:


> Glaub ich net.



moin



aye nachtschwärm0r


----------



## Ol@f (3. November 2009)

abend. herzlichen glückwunsch edou :> und wie alt nu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2009)

ICH WILL ES JETZT!
JETZT UND NICHT SPÄTER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> herzlichen glückwunsch ^^
> 
> moin
> 
> ...


dankö =)
@ ol@f 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2009)

alles gude


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ICH WILL ES JETZT!
> JETZT UND NICHT SPÄTER
> 
> 
> ...



Kinder die was wollen... und so weiter...


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ICH WILL ES JETZT!
> JETZT UND NICHT SPÄTER
> 
> 
> ...



und wat?


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kinder die was wollen... und so weiter...


Pah, Dragon Age ist halt Hammer :O 



Arosk schrieb:


> und wat?


Dragon Age: Origins

Gnah, noch 2 blöde Tage warten QQ


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. November 2009)

Mhmm meine Leitung schleift grad ein wenig...


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gnah, noch 2 blöde Tage warten QQ



du schaffst das razyl


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du schaffst das razyl


Und dann muss ich mir noch irgendwas an Krankheiten einfangen, damit ich genug Zeit habe gnihahah X)


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und dann muss ich mir noch irgendwas an Krankheiten einfangen, damit ich genug Zeit habe gnihahah X)



herzliiiiiiiiiiiichen glückwunsh!
sie sind hiermit ein verkackter suchti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und dann muss ich mir noch irgendwas an Krankheiten einfangen, damit ich genug Zeit habe gnihahah X)


schauspielen tuts auch =/


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> herzliiiiiiiiiiiichen glückwunsh!
> sie sind hiermit ein verkackter suchti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es ist Dragon Age, es ist Bioware und es sieht sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr gut aus... was soll ich machen? QQ



Edou schrieb:


> schauspielen tuts auch =/


Naja, nicht wenn Kursarbeiten anstehen =/


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. November 2009)

Mhm... irgendwas geht falsch... warum hat Amazon nur die Normale DVD und eine Amazonexklusive Sonderedition von Star Trek und nicht die normale 2 DVD Special Edition -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist Dragon Age, es ist Bioware und es sieht sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr gut aus... was soll ich machen? QQ



hjahjahja...dann mach ma einen auf krank ^^


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hjahjahja...dann mach ma einen auf krank ^^


Nö, so krank bin ich acuh wieder nicht. Schule ist wichtig :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, so krank bin ich acuh wieder nicht. Schule ist wichtig :X



jetzt auf einma?


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jetzt auf einma?


Ich bin noch nie wegen einem Spiel zuhause geblieben =)

Apropos: Morgen hat die Brille Geburtstag!!!!!111
Lachmann ist diesen monat dran mit Geschenke spendieren!


----------



## Edou (3. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist Dragon Age, es ist Bioware und es sieht sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr gut aus... was soll ich machen? QQ
> 
> 
> Naja, nicht wenn Kursarbeiten anstehen =/


na und ist doch dass selbe ob du spielst krank zu sein oder echt krank bist dass gute an meiner methode dir geht es prima und due kannst zocken dass miese du musst glaubwürdig rüber kommen an deiner methode ist ´´gut´´ du bist echt krank dir wird leichter geglaubt hast aber mit den sympthomen zu kämpfen =/


----------



## Kronas (3. November 2009)

lachmann, /b/ erholt sich, wieder normaler hintergrund aber keine bilder^^


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2009)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?s...ekQFVg22d69Us1e

Cool.

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=11155642460


----------



## Kronas (3. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?s...ekQFVg22d69Us1e
> 
> Cool.
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=11155642460


aaaaaaaalt


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nie wegen einem Spiel zuhause geblieben =)
> 
> Apropos: Morgen hat die Brille Geburtstag!!!!!111
> Lachmann ist diesen monat dran mit Geschenke spendieren!



ehh....bin pleite :x


Kronas schrieb:


> lachmann, /b/ erholt sich, wieder normaler hintergrund aber keine bilder^^



naja...vllt haste ja morgen wieder bilder ^^


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> na und ist doch dass selbe ob du spielst krank zu sein oder echt krank bist dass gute an meiner methode dir geht es prima und due kannst zocken dass miese du musst glaubwürdig rüber kommen an deiner methode ist ´´gut´´ du bist echt krank dir wird leichter geglaubt hast aber mit den sympthomen zu kämpfen =/


Fehle ich bei einer Kursarbeit muss ich nen ärztliches Attest vorbringen... X)


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> aaaaaaaalt



Hast du überhaupt den unteren angeschaut? xD


----------



## Kronas (3. November 2009)

ahja guitar hero ist da

am anfang alle songs ca 80%
dann alle etwa 95%
und jetzt bekomm ich nix mehr hin (habs innerhalb von 2 minuten verlernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und hab für heute aufgehört^^


----------



## Edou (3. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fehle ich bei einer Kursarbeit muss ich nen ärztliches Attest vorbringen... X)


mit schauspielern mein ich nen artzt austrixxen XD


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> mit schauspielern mein ich nen artzt austrixxen XD


"Was haben sie denn?" "Ähm Schweinegrippe" ....
Sage mir... obwohl, lassen wir das.


----------



## Edou (3. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Was haben sie denn?" "Ähm Schweinegrippe" ....
> Sage mir... obwohl, lassen wir das.


hmm also übung darin hast net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2009)

Warum schäumt jedes Bier über das ich aufmache?


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

ach ja son mamut post amchen wie grad eben ist odch was schönes :> ich glaub ich lass das flamen und spammens ein und werd ein anständiger poster


----------



## Vanth1 (3. November 2009)

spricht wer türkisch und kann mir 
her&#351;ey çok güzel olacak


übersetzen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum schäumt jedes Bier über das ich aufmache?



pas auf das dadurch dein bier nicht leer geht...weil sonst kommste an und sagst wääh wääh mein bier is slayer...WAS SLAYER?! SLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYER!!

eigentlich leer aber egal.. mhh


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach ja son mamut post amchen wie grad eben ist odch was schönes :> ich glaub ich lass das flamen und spammens ein und werd ein anständiger poster


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *Tränen Lach*
LoD und ein anständiger Poster...hahahah xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach ja son mamut post amchen wie grad eben ist odch was schönes :> ich glaub ich lass das flamen und spammens ein und werd ein anständiger poster



Wie was wann wo?


----------



## Firun (3. November 2009)

her&#351;ey çok güzel olacak

Scheint ein Film zu sein, gib es einfach mal auf google ein.


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bier is slayer...



/facepalm


----------



## Kronas (3. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> spricht wer türkisch und kann mir
> her&#351;ey çok güzel olacak
> 
> 
> übersetzen?


 her&#351;ey sehr schön olaca

mehr kommt nicht aus dem übersetzer^^


----------



## Edou (3. November 2009)

<<<<<<<<<me goes off harter tag =/ bis moin


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bier is slayer...



crap er hat es geeditetd...


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> crap er hat es geeditetd...



ahahahahaahahahahaaaha


----------



## Vanth1 (3. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ahahahahaahahahahaaaha


I present:the edit master Lachmann -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> I present:the edit master Lachmann -.-



danke
danke
danke
vielen dank
danke 
danke
danke...


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lachmann... was machst du für sachen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO
YOU


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2009)

Im Klo brennt noch Licht... <3


----------



## Kronas (3. November 2009)

komdomboy is not amused


----------



## Vanth1 (3. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> komdomboy is not amused


doch wenn es mit lachmann in verbindung gebracht wird!

der editiert seine fails immer weg -.-
Mods!Need regel für fails.Es soll verboten werden sie zu löschen oder editieren


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> doch wenn es mit lachmann in verbindung gebracht wird!
> 
> der editiert seine fails immer weg -.-
> Mods!Need regel für fails.Es soll verboten werden sie zu löschen oder editieren



ich hab nur nen rechtschreib fehler korrigiert O_o
was is daran so schlimm?


----------



## Dini (3. November 2009)

her&#351;ey çok güzel olacak = alles wird sehr gut (laut google übersetzer)

und huhu schwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

moin dini ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

nabend dini


----------



## Vanth1 (3. November 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> her&#351;ey çok güzel olacak = alles wird sehr gut (laut google übersetzer)
> 
> und huhu schwärmer
> 
> ...


achso danke 
und huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

sagt mal leute kenn ihr eig creed?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. November 2009)

OMG die L4D2 demo is immer noch nicht Öffentlich ...


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> her&#351;ey çok güzel olacak = alles wird sehr gut (laut google übersetzer)
> 
> und huhu schwärmer
> 
> ...


Guten Abend Frau Dini


----------



## Kronas (3. November 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> her&#351;ey çok güzel olacak = alles wird sehr gut (laut google übersetzer)
> 
> und huhu schwärmer
> 
> ...


yay hatte 2 worter richtig

ich kenn nur assassins creed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sagt mal leute kenn ihr eig creed?


Hm, nettes Lied!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

naja...gefällt mir nich :/ und kennen zu ich se nüch


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. November 2009)

Auf Myvideo so ein Typ, der Elefantasis an den Hoden hat! Darf ichs posten?^^ (wurde nicht gemeldet^^)


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

alki du bist ekelhaft


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> alki du bist ekelhaft



Nein bin ich nicht.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Auf Myvideo so ein Typ, der Elefantasis an den Hoden hat! Darf ichs posten?^^ (wurde nicht gemeldet^^)



omg xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Crackmack (3. November 2009)

*rülps*


----------



## Kronas (3. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Auf Myvideo so ein Typ, der Elefantasis an den Hoden hat! Darf ichs posten?^^ (wurde nicht gemeldet^^)


den hab ich bei wikipedia gesehen!^^


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2009)

CHUCK NORRIS AUF DEM iPHONE!!!111


----------



## Vanth1 (3. November 2009)

want to see!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> den hab ich bei wikipedia gesehen!^^



giev link!


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

heilige scheiße das sind klöten Oo


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. November 2009)

Ok, ich poste es nicht direkt^^. Gebt einfach bei Myvideo riesen hoden ein. Auf eigene Gefahr!^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> heilige scheiße das sind klöten Oo



zeig ma D:


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2009)

Aufrufe 1.002.919


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAH



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

: D: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Kronas (3. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAH
> 
> 
> ...


wenn du so fette eier hast dann fändest dus nicht lustig mit sonem springball zwischen den beinen rumzulaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenn du so fette eier hast dann fändest dus nicht lustig mit sonem springball zwischen den beinen rumzulaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch fänd ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gott scheiße xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenn du so fette eier hast dann fändest dus nicht lustig mit sonem springball zwischen den beinen rumzulaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vorteile:
 Immer ne Sitzgelegenheit
 Bei nem Hausbrand kan ner es sofort löschen
 Er braucht keine Abrissbirne
 Kann die Tiger, die angreifen wegschlagen


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

ihr habt echt einen an der waffel leute^^


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

Die "D"s gabs heut im sonderangebot :/

Nachteil: beim 100 meterlauf ist er immer letzter


----------



## Vanth1 (3. November 2009)

haha lol,gibt mir wer ne nadel und nen flugticket dahin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ihr habt echt einen an der waffel leute^^



ohja xD


Lekraan schrieb:


> Du spamst heute ne Menge "D"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joa vllt .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
xD


----------



## Kronas (3. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wikipedia sind doch alles rassisten!


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2009)

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

HOLY CRAP wie geil XDDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Altros schrieb:


> das beste ende wer wenn Arthas und der Lichking dan kämpfen würden als z.b. wir besigen ihn dan kommt ein film/ Arthas auf dem boden gekniet und dan kommt ein helles licht und auf einmal steht vor euch Arthas gute seite und versucht dan den Lich der Arthas körper übernommen hatt zu besigen ein kampf kommt doch null changs für Arthas da kommt dan Morgrain(oder wie der name geschrieben wirt ) und hilft dan den Geist von Arthas dan wirt der Lichking besiegt und Arthas bedankt sich da ihr ihm erlöst hapt zum schluss kommt ne licht saule und Arthas Vatter steht da und nimmt ihm in die hand und da wer dan auch das Ende



da krieg ich tränen in den augen ... von der rechtschreibung mal abgesehen :/

@ kronas 
xD
@ lekraan
das wird noch ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> .. von der rechtschreibung mal abgesehen :/


von der krieg ich tränen in den augen :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> von der krieg ich tränen in den augen :/



heftiger lore fail + rechtschreib fail = trauriger lachmann :/


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2009)

Ich bau ein Stadt für dich, Lachmann.

JAM  JAM JAMN TÜRKISCHE KEKSE <3333


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

:/


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2009)

THIS SONG ROCKS THE HELL OUTTA YA


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. November 2009)

Ok, ich hab endlich das 2g1c video gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab endlich das 2g1c video gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



eeeeeewwwwww


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> eeeeeewwwwww



Ich hab noch Leute, die ich damit schocken muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Der eine hat mir ein Video geschickt, von einem mit Riesen Hoden (nicht so groß, dennoch 3 mal so groß wie normal), der sich einen... hat.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab noch Leute, die ich damit schocken muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh gott der typ is bestimmt 6 minuten am einhandsegeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich kenn das :/


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

boa alki bitte thematisier deine fetische hie rnciht


----------



## Vanth1 (3. November 2009)

/leave channel


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh gott der typ is bestimmt 6 minuten am einhandsegeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, man hat nur den Schluss gesehen, und wie er danach dadrin saß...


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nein, man hat nur den Schluss gesehen, und wie er danach dadrin saß...



eeeeewwwww
dann war´s nen anderes ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

bin ma weg nacht ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

nachti


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2009)

ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. November 2009)

OMG Fergie Hört sich soooo Geil an O_o


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG Fergie Hört sich soooo Geil an O_o


<


----------



## Ol@f (3. November 2009)

Hört euch das mal an:

Erwartet man gar nicht von ihr Oo 
Ist zwar nicht wirklich mein Ding, aber doch ziemlich gut.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

jo  ich geh penn0rn!


----------



## 1337faMe (3. November 2009)

<3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. November 2009)

OMg wat macht ihr hier


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. November 2009)

der schwärmer Verkommt echt >_>


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> der schwärmer Verkommt echt >_>


passiert


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Dein Avatar "status" gefällt mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (4. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Dini ist da....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Khorhiil schrieb:


> <33



Den Mist mit dem Gespamme in alten Threads solltet ihr lassen. Danke für die sinnlose Arbeit, die ihr uns bereitet habt.

Allen Anderen hier eine guten Nacht noch.

/wink maladin


----------



## Dini (4. November 2009)

Aye, hier!
Samma was habtn ihr heut Abend veranstaltet? *Augenbraue hochzieh*
Totenruhe stören, ist aber nicht fein...


----------



## Maladin (4. November 2009)

Ich hab mich schwer auf nen ruhigen Abendausklang gefreut. Ich wollte nicht unfair sein.

*abreg* Ich hoffe ich komme jetzt noch dazu. Bin jetzt schweeeeeeeer kuschelbedürftig ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2009)

Gnar... meine Velociraptoren haben meine Besucher gefressen :'(


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Äh.oO



Ich spiel JP Operation Genesis... und nach dem Wirbelsturm waren meine Zäune kaputt und ich kam nicht schnell genug mit dem reparieren hinterher, da sind die ausgebüchst und haben angefangen meine Besucher zu fressen...


----------



## Maladin (4. November 2009)

Zu den Affen \o/


----------



## Lekraan (4. November 2009)

Ich wette um nen Keks, dass ihr Admins in eurem "Büro" (?) so ne Pinwand habt....auf der Alle Namen stehen ... die euch nerven .. und bestimmt auch so ne Strichliste...xD 
Und das beste noch...sollte mal in seinem Buffed profil auch noch ein Foto von sich hochgeladen haben ... druckt ihr das bestimmt aus..und bewerft es mit Pfeieln *gg* *nicht ernst gemeint* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (4. November 2009)

Zu den Affen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, nu aber mal Nachti *Äuglein reib*
Morgen ist wieder früh Tag.
Mama, Mama, Mama, Mama, Mamaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Maladin (4. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich wette um nen Keks, dass ihr Admins in eurem "Büro" (?) so ne Pinwand habt....auf der Alle Namen stehen ... die euch nerven .. und bestimmt auch so ne Strichliste...xD
> Und das beste noch...sollte mal in seinem Buffed profil auch noch ein Foto von sich hochgeladen haben ... druckt ihr das bestimmt aus..und bewerft es mit Pfeieln *gg* *nicht ernst gemeint*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mache voll Überstunden bei buffed - ich hoffe ich komme noch nach Hause ^^


----------



## Lekraan (4. November 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Zu den Affen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es ist doch schon morgen >.<

Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (4. November 2009)

@ Dini, Maladin:

Wo habt ihr die Signaturen her? bzw. wie macht man die? .. XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gefällt mir ...


----------



## Dini (4. November 2009)

Nä, wir Moderatoren werden in den tiefsten Kellergewölben des Buffed Headquarters an Ketten gehalten, verdammt freche User zu paddeln, zum Nulltarif. Die besonderen Lieblinge kratzen wir mit unseren Fingernägeln in den rohen Stein...

Haha, sorry das war zu verführerisch diese Vorlage :>
Wiiiiiiiiiiitz!^^

kkthxbye... bis morgen


----------



## Lekraan (4. November 2009)

Ich stells mir grad vor...So in nem Bunker unter irgend nem fetten Gebäude...Handschellen an der Wand befestigt... ohje.. xD


----------



## Lekraan (4. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Nachtiii :>



Nacht..

Bin auch off, Nacht! ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (4. November 2009)

Ich schreib hier zwar nie etwas rein, aber ich verabschiede mich auch mal. Gute Nacht ^^


----------



## XXI. (4. November 2009)

Letzter!!


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2009)

hallou


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. November 2009)

Zweiter^^.


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Zweiter^^.


joho^^

schon was über gerichtstermin raus?!? alko?


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Wow, der Thread hat schon über 1.000.000 Aufrufe


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

kewl kewl


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow, der Thread hat schon über 1.000.000 Aufrufe


hat gestern schon wer gesagt!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> joho^^
> 
> schon was über gerichtstermin raus?!? alko?



Dieses Monat, ich glaube sogar heute wird darüber im Gericht verhandelt^^.
Ja, heute:
http://www.pwinsider.com/article/42723/jef...arrest.html?p=1


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieses Monat, ich glaube sogar heute wird darüber im Gericht verhandelt^^.


worum gehts? :O


----------



## Grushdak (4. November 2009)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... ist das öde, in einem Spiel ewig mit dem Questgeber warten zu müssen, 
bis sich evtl. mal die Quest gelöst hat ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*wart*


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow, der Thread hat schon über 1.000.000 Aufrufe



man is das ne tolle info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aye


----------



## Tabuno (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow, der Thread hat schon über 1.000.000 Aufrufe


gefühlte 100.000 hat er von mir x)


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kewl kewl


OMG eine Brille! Fangt sie!


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieses Monat, ich glaube sogar heute wird darüber im Gericht verhandelt^^.
> Ja, heute:
> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/42723/jef...arrest.html?p=1


ich weiß dass der heute ist/war deswegen frag ich ja


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> OMG eine Brille! Fangt sie!


nä


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nä


Wieso net? :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> OMG eine Brille! Fangt sie!



geht nicht 
die is glitschig und nass :x


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> man is das ne tolle info
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hi /b/rother :O

btw, guitar hero easy durchgespielt

dann sofort mal den internet modus ausprobiert

spiel aufgemacht

koop modus

schnell kommt wer rein

3 songs modus, ich darf 2 nehmen, er 1

ich nehm irgendwas, hab keinen liebslingssong dadrin

und was nimmt er? through the fire and flames und er nimmt als schwierigkeit experte oO

und wir haben NICHT versagt! der kerl muss 24/7 vor guitar hero hängen um so zu spielen


----------



## Grushdak (4. November 2009)

Bin noch mal eben weg hier - muß ingame sein, damit die Zeit weiterläuft ...
Hoffentlich kommt endlich mal der Zeppelin um den Questgeber abzuholen ...

bis später ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso net? :O


deshalb


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> geht nicht
> die is glitschig und nass :x


Brille läuft aus? oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hi /b/rother :O



moin /b/ro

omg der typ hat sich bestimmt die guitar hero gitarre an einen arm drannähen lassen 

@ razyl
was weiß ich O_o
auf jedenfall isses so


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin /b/ro
> 
> omg der typ hat sich bestimmt die guitar hero gitarre an einen arm drannähen lassen


ich verkack das lied ja auf einfach, der machts auf experte fast fehlerlos oO


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. November 2009)

na ihr was treibt ihr so


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich verkack das lied ja auf einfach, der machts auf experte fast fehlerlos oO



fvcking nerd


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Gerüchte besagen, dass Kronas und DER Lachmann Mitglieder von der Band Tokio Hotel sind.


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> fvcking nerd


der ist der oldeste oldfag von guitar hero ev0r


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gerüchte besagen, dass Kronas und DER Lachmann Mitglieder von der Band Tokio Hotel sind.


hahahaha als ob.
dann hätten sie ja geld.


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gerüchte besagen, dass Kronas und DER Lachmann Mitglieder von der Band Tokio Hotel sind.


ich wusste es immer Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gerüchte besagen, dass Kronas und DER Lachmann Mitglieder von der Band Tokio Hotel sind.



ja....und?


Kronas schrieb:


> der ist der oldeste oldfag von guitar hero ev0r



older gehts schon nimmer 


extrem mies brille <_<

kennt wer ne vernünftige live version von through the fire and flames?
das die das lied spielen können würd ich doch gern ma sehen


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hahahaha als ob.
> dann hätten sie ja geld.


Auch wieder wahr...
Naja, hoffentlicht geht bald dieser 4-Chan scheiß vorbei -.-


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch wieder wahr...
> Naja, hoffentlicht geht bald dieser 4-Chan scheiß vorbei -.-


4chan
ohne -


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 4chan
> ohne -


Mir doch egal. Ist dennoch eine mistseite


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch wieder wahr...
> Naja, hoffentlicht geht bald dieser 4-Chan scheiß vorbei -.-



nö

und kein - zwischen 4 und chan du newfag


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. November 2009)

oh ne der terror ^^


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2009)

lol, bei rtl wurde einer gefeuert weil er ein eis am stiel gestohlen hat


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Nach dem Fußballtraining ne schön fettige Pizza hat schon was... *schwärm*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



!


kennt keiner ne vernünftige live version von through the fire and flames? D:


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

je größer der ball desdo größer die d***en die hinterherlaufen wie ein ehemaliger klassenkamerad von mir immer sagte :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> je größer der ball desdo größer die d***en die hinterherlaufen wie ein ehemaliger klassenkamerad von mir immer sagte :>


du bist wohl hinter heißluftballons hinterhergelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> je größer der ball desdo größer die d***en die hinterherlaufen wie ein ehemaliger klassenkamerad von mir immer sagte :>


dosen?


----------



## Tabuno (4. November 2009)

wir üben grad das zitieren in deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is ziemlich easy weil ich es regelmäßig bei buffed mach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wir üben grad das zitieren in deutsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du klickst auch in deutsch einfach den "Zitieren" Button?


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wir üben grad das zitieren in deutsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie dass? dein lehrer sagt was und du suchst dann an der tafel den zitier button XD?


----------



## Tabuno (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du klickst auch in deutsch einfach den "Zitieren" Button?


das wär sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Er versuchts zumindest.. findet ihn aber nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich stells mir grad vor.... xD


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wie dass? dein lehrer sagt was und du suchst dann an der tafel den zitier button XD?


Vielleicht versucht er auch mit den Tags
[.quote][./quote]


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist wohl hinter heißluftballons hinterhergelaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich fand ballsport immer doof bis ich meine erste freundin hatte


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich fand ballsport immer doof bis ich meine erste freundin hatte


hast ihr also untenrum an den bällen gespielt?
also so ne lady gaga freundin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht versucht er auch mit den Tags
> [.quote][./quote]


das erinnert mich als einer immer in ner summary 'u' anstatt 'you' geschrieben hat.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht versucht er auch mit den Tags
> [.quote][./quote]



xDDDDDDDD


LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich fand ballsport immer doof bis ich meine erste freundin hatte







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hast ihr also untenrum an den bällen gespielt?
> also so ne lady gaga freundin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du kannst so ekelhaft sein *würg*


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du kannst so ekelhaft sein *würg*


Du hast damit angefangen :>


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht versucht er auch mit den Tags
> [


kann mir dass grad vostellen in seinem heft steht immer (quote)belibigen zitat einfügen(/quote)


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast damit angefangen :>


immer ich :<


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> immer ich :<


schicksal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das erinnert mich als einer immer in ner summary 'u' anstatt 'you' geschrieben hat.^^


Ich kenne Leute, die haben vor einer Klassenarbeit versucht, zu speichern... indem sie wild auf ihren Tisch nach der Schnellspeicherntaste gesucht haben


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> immer ich :<



du bist es doch auch immer :<

und ist jetzt eigentlich klar das lady gaga nen dödel hat?


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kenne Leute, die haben vor einer Klassenarbeit versucht, zu speichern... indem sie wild auf ihren Tisch nach der Schnellspeicherntaste gesucht haben


omg suchtis oO


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2009)

und dann nen Disc hatten xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du bist es doch auch immer :<
> 
> und ist jetzt eigentlich klar das lady gaga nen dödel hat?


frag lod


----------



## Skatero (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du bist es doch auch immer :<
> 
> und ist jetzt eigentlich klar das lady gaga nen dödel hat?


LoD weiss das sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> und dann nen Disc hatten xD


ROFL


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ROFLMAO


fixed


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

SEID DOCH MAL RUHIG 

schweine -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> SEID DOCH MAL RUHIG


im gegensatz zu dir schreien wir nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2009)

Wie gehts? Morgen Mathe-SA -.-


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> SEID DOCH MAL RUHIG


Du schreist doch hier!


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> frag lod





Skatero schrieb:


> LoD weiss das sicher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






LordofDemons schrieb:


> SEID DOCH MAL RUHIG
> 
> schweine -.-



0wNd lod...0wNd
xD


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 0wNd lod...0wNd
> xD


ach komm --.-- 

ihr seid doch alle gegen mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schweine -.-


dann bist du lord of schweinereien wa?!?


----------



## Tabuno (4. November 2009)

> Großschreibung stellt in den Foren und im Chat  das Pendant zum Schreien dar. Diese Ausdrucksform sollte möglichst  sparsam eingesetzt und keinesfalls zur Regel werden. Schreien ist  unhöflich.


----------



## Skatero (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> SEID DOCH MAL RUHIG
> 
> schweine -.-


Sag jetzt einfach mal, ob es schon klar ist, dass Lady Gaga untenrum etwas mehr bestückt ist als es für eine Frau üblich ist. 
Danach lassen wir dich in Ruhe.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach komm --.--
> 
> ihr seid doch alle gegen mich
> 
> ...



jep  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach komm --.--
> 
> ihr seid doch alle gegen mich
> 
> ...


Nein, wir mögen dich alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach komm --.--
> 
> ihr seid doch alle gegen mich
> 
> ...


Ich geb dir rueckendeckung!
*Leise seine Dolche nehm, als LoD von mir wegblickt* *hehehe*


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sag jetzt einfach mal, ob es schon klar ist, dass Lady Gaga untenrum etwas mehr bestückt ist als es für eine Frau üblich ist.
> Danach lassen wir dich in Ruhe.


vll sogar mehr als er *fg*


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, wir mögen dich alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

LoD du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2009)

Brille, ich liebe deine Kommentare, egal ob sie gegen mich oder wen anderen gerichtet sind^^


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich könnt dich ja schlecht mies reden....


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> LoD du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


niemals!


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> LoD du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"Lod du du Ferkel"
Fail


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll sogar mehr als er *fg*



omg...ich will nicht der freund von dieser frau sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du bist es doch auch immer :<
> 
> und ist jetzt eigentlich klar das lady gaga nen dödel hat?


zitat lady gaga: 'Das beleidigt meine wunderschöne Vagina'


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich könnt dich ja schlecht mies reden....


wie auch mieser gehts kaum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Umgekehrt sollten Sie selbst, um alle  Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, immer mit dem Smiley-Symbol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Lod du du Ferkel"
> Fail


nix fail stottern Oo


----------



## Skatero (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll sogar mehr als er *fg*


Vielleicht war er ja auch der Spender.


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wie auch mieser gehts kaum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nö, ich find dich ok \o/


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omg...ich will nicht der freund von dieser frau sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sie würde aber vll gerne dein freund sein XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> zitat lady gaga: 'Das beleidigt meine wunderschöne Vagina'



wtf?!
oh gott....*kotz*
lady gagas vagina gehört so mit zu den einzigen dingen die mich noch schocken können :/


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sie würde aber vll gerne dein freund sein XD


woa was du für vorstellungen hast


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wtf?!
> oh gott....*kotz*
> lady gagas vagina gehört so mit zu den einzigen dingen die mich noch schocken können :/


Sagte der Typ, der sich jeden Tag frau Merkel nackt anschaut....


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wtf?!
> oh gott....*kotz*
> lady gagas vagina gehört so mit zu den einzigen dingen die mich noch schocken können :/


lachi....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sie würde aber vll gerne dein freund sein XD



das glaub ich eher weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn....brrr....


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wtf?!
> oh gott....*kotz*
> lady gagas vagina gehört so mit zu den einzigen dingen die mich noch schocken können :/


ich kenne leute die wurden auf wacken aufgeweckt in dem man ihnen einen PE*N*S ins gesicht geschlagen hat 

ich glaube das konnte dich noch mehr schocken


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagte der Typ, der sich jeden Tag frau Merkel nackt anschaut....



das schockt mich nichtmehr...
aber lady gagas vagina....brrr...


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich kenne leute die wurden auf wacken aufgeweckt in dem man ihnen einen PE*N*S ins gesicht geschlagen hat


Pe*i*nis? Wasn das? oo


----------



## Skatero (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich kenne leute die wurden auf wacken aufgeweckt in dem man ihnen einen PE*N*S ins gesicht geschlagen hat
> 
> ich glaube das konnte dich noch mehr schocken


Warum bist du immer so fies zu deinen Kollegen?


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2009)

lol hab bei Netlog mit freunden nen Clan der Flammenanbetersekte aufgemacht xD Suchen nach fantischen mitgliedern die fuer metal, tod und Flammen in den Krieg ziehen wollen xD


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das schovkt mich nichtmehr...
> aber lady gagas vagina....brrr...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich kenne leute die wurden auf wacken aufgeweckt in dem man ihnen einen PE*N*S ins gesicht geschlagen hat


einen PE*N*S?
was soll das denn bitte sein... 
bestimmt wieder eine deiner kranken vorstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. November 2009)

big pwnd


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich kenne leute die wurden auf wacken aufgeweckt in dem man ihnen einen PE*N*S ins gesicht geschlagen hat
> 
> ich glaube das konnte dich noch mehr schocken



das glaube ich nicht
/coolface


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Warum bist du immer so fies zu deinen Kollegen?


ich war das nciht das war im nachbarzelt aber wir haben alle sehr gelacht als der typ schreiend ausm zelt ist


----------



## Tabuno (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pe*i*nis? Wasn das? oo


frag ich mich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> einen PE*N*S?
> was soll das denn bitte sein...
> bestimmt wieder eine deiner kranken vorstellungen
> 
> ...


pens sind stifte oder Oo?!?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

ich hab mich doch nur verschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich war das nciht das war im nachbarzelt aber wir haben alle sehr gelacht als der typ schreiend ausm zelt ist


ich wette, nach dem tag hattest du einen neuen "wecker" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich war das nciht das war im nachbarzelt aber wir haben alle sehr gelacht als der typ schreiend ausm zelt ist


Jaja...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das glaube ich nicht
> /coolface


verteidige dich mit dem gameboy!

&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;
&#9553;&#9642;&#9608;&#9608; &#9553;
&#9568;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9571;
&#9553;&#9580; &#9643;&#9643; &#9553;
&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

ihr habt doch alle einen der waffel -.-


----------



## Tabuno (4. November 2009)

ich hab nen chinafarmer in meiner klasse ._.


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab mich doch nur verschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ohhhh, armes LoD


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ihr habt doch alle einen der waffel -.-


und du im gesicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ihr habt doch alle einen der waffel -.-





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> verteidige dich mit dem gameboy!
> 
> &#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;
> &#9553;&#9642;&#9608;&#9608; &#9553;
> ...



&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;
&#9553;&#9642;&#9608;&#9608; &#9553;
&#9568;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9571;
&#9553;&#9580; &#9643;&#9643; &#9553;
&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;

bei der kraft dieses gameboys!
ich habe die kraft!!!



LordofDemons schrieb:


> ihr habt doch alle einen der waffel -.-



mhhh waffeln :3


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

es war aber shcon lustig alle brüllen "3.... 2.... 1....", der typ macht die augen auf und BAM fährt der knüppel der verdammnis auf sein gesicht nieder XDDDD


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich hab nen chinafarmer in meiner klasse ._.


welcome to chinatown


----------



## Skatero (4. November 2009)

&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;
&#9553;&#9642;XX &#9553;
&#9568;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9571;
&#9553;&#9580; &#9643;&#9643; &#9553;
&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;

Nun ist er kaputt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es war aber shcon lustig alle brüllen "3.... 2.... 1....", der typ macht die augen auf und BAM fährt der knüppel der verdammnis auf sein gesicht nieder XDDDD


2 cm fullbuffed /= knüppel.


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2009)

Gibts hier irgendwoe gratis-drogen im thread oder warum sind alle so tight?


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es war aber shcon lustig alle brüllen "3.... 2.... 1....", der typ macht die augen auf und BAM fährt der knüppel der verdammnis auf sein gesicht nieder XDDDD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> &#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;
> &#9553;&#9642;XX &#9553;
> &#9568;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9571;
> &#9553;&#9580; &#9643;&#9643; &#9553;
> ...


die obere rechte seite ist eingebrochen!


----------



## Tabuno (4. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> welcome to chinatown


is nen chinesischer austausschüler und er kennt das spiel ching chang cheng net x) obwohl er cheng heißt :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es war aber shcon lustig alle brüllen "3.... 2.... 1....", der typ macht die augen auf und BAM fährt der knüppel der verdammnis auf sein gesicht nieder XDDDD



er wurde geteabaged


----------



## Lekraan (4. November 2009)

Tag Mädls... ;P   *völlig kaputt*


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 2 cm fullbuffed /= knüppel.


nicht von dir auf andere schließen brille


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> is nen chinesischer austausschüler und er kennt das spiel ching chang cheng net x) obwohl er cheng heißt :O


ich kenns auch nicht :O


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Tag Mädls... ;P   *völlig kaputt*


wasn los?


> *völlig kaputt*


 ist mein daurzustand-.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> &#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;
> &#9553;&#9642;XX &#9553;
> &#9568;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9571;
> &#9553;&#9580; &#9643;&#9643; &#9553;
> ...




du machst auch alles kaputt -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nicht von dir auf andere schließen brille


sry, bin immer noch deprimiert, dass der deiner freundin länger ist als meiner Q_Q


----------



## Tabuno (4. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich kenns auch nicht :O


mh schnick schnack schnuck?


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sry, bin immer noch deprimiert, dass der deiner freundin länger ist als meiner Q_Q



lod ... brille pwnd dich aber heftig heute *g*


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nicht von dir auf andere schließen brille





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber echt!^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sry, bin immer noch deprimiert, dass der deiner freundin länger ist als meiner Q_Q


-.-


----------



## Skatero (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du mahst auh ales kaput -.-


Nö.


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mh schnick schnack schnuck?


jop


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Jetzt lasst doch mal LoD in Ruhe... er hat euch nichts getan -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lod ... brille pwnd dich aber heftig heute *g*


ich mach mir nix draus wenn ers heut nötig hat um sein ego aufzubügeln^^


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> -.-





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2009)

doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> jop


ja siehst du, also kennst du es doch -.- naja ich hab ihn gefragt was er spielt aber er isn n00b und versteht nix muss ihn noch mal in einem jahr fragen vlt kann er da besser deutsch^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt lasst doch mal LoD in Ruhe... er hat euch nichts getan -.-


danke


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich mach mir nix draus wenn ers heut nötig hat um sein ego aufzubügeln^^


das ist so groß, wie der lümmel deiner freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



ich hab dich auch lieb LOD <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> danke


*aufbau* *LoD den rücken stärk*


----------



## Argosxyz (4. November 2009)

Wenn man sich die letzten 2-3 Seiten durchliest könnte man meinen ihr steht auf Drogen xD


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder da!
> 
> Und was bedeutet das?
> 
> ...


NOOOOOT


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2009)

> ich hab dich auch lieb LOD <3


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

Argosxyz schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die letzten 2-3 Seiten durchliest könnte man meinen ihr steht auf Drogen xD


net dein ernst Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich mach mir nix draus wenn ers heut nötig hat um sein ego aufzubügeln^^




ajaja...
du weißt das tief in dir jetzt ein kleiner lod sitzt... und weint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


böse brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *aufbau* *LoD den rücken stärk*


Das war n stachel, womit du grade LoD "den rücken gestärkt" hast...


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Argosxyz schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die letzten 2-3 Seiten durchliest könnte man meinen ihr steht auf Drogen xD



dann haste uns noch nicht in den ferien erlebt


----------



## Tabuno (4. November 2009)

tja ich kann nicht mehr auf drogen sein sonst gibts nen bann XD


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Das war n stachel, womit du grade LoD "den rücken gestärkt" hast...


Oo nein ich hab ihm geholfen Oo...


----------



## Argosxyz (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann haste uns noch nicht in den ferien erlebt



Ich hoffe, das werd ich auch nie müssen, wenns da noch schlimmer ist ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> tja ich kann nicht mehr auf drogen sein sonst gibts nen bann XD


kaffee nach 12 /= droge :\


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Argosxyz schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das werd ich auch nie müssen, wenns da noch schlimemr ist ^^



:3


----------



## Lekraan (4. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wasn los?
> ist mein daurzustand-.-



Ja ußballtraining und so .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum dauerzustand? :O


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2009)

Stress...


Bin schlafen...not.
Buch unter der bettdecke lesen > fuer Mathe lernen >.<


----------



## Argosxyz (4. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Buch unter der bettdecke lesen > fuer Mathe lernen >.<



Aber nur lernen, nichts anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (4. November 2009)

Khorhiil unser Foren Terrorist.. :><


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Stress...
> 
> 
> Bin schlafen...not.
> Buch unter der bettdecke lesen > fuer Mathe lernen >.<


hmm du armer =/....


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

Argosxyz schrieb:


> Aber nur lernen, nichts anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


falls er daneben zielt hat er ja auch was gelernt.


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Bin schlafen...not.
> Buch unter der bettdecke lesen > fuer Mathe lernen >.<


Sicherlich lernste doch für Bio....


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Stress...
> 
> 
> Bin schlafen...not.
> Buch unter der bettdecke lesen > fuer Mathe lernen >.<



ahahahahahah^^

nacht ^^


----------



## Argosxyz (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> falls er daneben zielt hat er ja auch was gelernt.



Auch wieder wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> falls er daneben zielt hat er ja auch was gelernt.



das man immer ein taschentuch dabeihaben sollte?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Wie kommts nur das ich mir grad Alesana reinzieh? diese gequirrlte emo-musik.. hat mir nen ohrwurm reingehauen xD
> 
> edith: das sch wort war drin xD


mein gott HSB drüberlaufen lassen und gut is^^


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das man immer ein taschentuch dabeihaben sollte?^^


Vielleicht sind seine alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. November 2009)

Geiler Pornodialog, kann leider Vid net posten, weils auf Youtube ab 18 ist, obwohl überhaupt net schlimm ist...
Ne leichtbekleidete Frau und ein Mann mit Maske sind in einem Raum mit nem Stromkasten und in der Ecke liegt Stroh.
sie: Ja, hier ist der Stromkasten, mit dem wir Probleme haben. Wenn sie es sich mal angucken könnten.
er: Ähh ja, aber wieso liegt hier überhaupt Stroh?
sie: Mhh, wieso hast du überhaupt eine Maske auf.
er: mhh, pff. Dann blas mir doch einen!
Sie geht an seine Hose...


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das man immer ein taschentuch dabeihaben sollte?^^


triffst du schlecht daneben
tuts dir dein aug' verkleben


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind seine alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fenster auf un gut is....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argosxyz (4. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Wie kommts nur das ich mir grad Alesana reinzieh? diese gequirrlte emo-musik.. hat mir nen ohrwurm reingehauen xD
> 
> edith: das sch wort war drin xD


Ala... Alb.. Alc... Ald... Ale... Alf... Also ausser Aladin, Albino, Alc und Alf find ich in meinem Hirn nicht mehr viel unter Ala...-Alf...


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind seine alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann wird das zu ner klebrigen angelegenheit :x


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Gute Idee, mach ich nu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie kann dir das bei deinem avatar nich eher eingefallen sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Geiler Pornodialog, kann leider Vid net posten, weils auf Youtube ab 18 ist, obwohl überhaupt net schlimm ist...
> Ne leichtbekleidete Frau und ein Mann sind in einem Raum mit nem Stromkasten und in der Ecke liegt Stroh.
> sie: Ja, hier ist der Stromkasten, mit dem wir Probleme haben. Wenn sie es sich mal angucken könnten.
> er: Ähh ja, aber wieso liegt hier überhaupt Stroh?
> ...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALT



Grüne schrieb:


> triffst du schlecht daneben
> tuts dir dein aug' verkleben


LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edou schrieb:


> fenster auf un gut is....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn er keine Fenster hat?


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn er keine Fenster hat?


mhm......pech?


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> mhm......pech?


Seine Mutter macht es sicherlich weg....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> triffst du schlecht daneben
> tuts dir dein aug' verkleben


i loled srsly


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seine Mutter macht es sicherlich weg....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also razyl... tzz tzz tzz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> also razyl... tzz tzz tzz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso? Die hat sicherlich Reinigungszeug


----------



## Argosxyz (4. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der DAS epic findet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jo, son Epic Sofa wär wirklich was feines... nur der Typ mit der Gitarre stört xD


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seine Mutter macht es sicherlich weg....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


denk ich mir auch =)


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Huldigt dem Radigott




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für alle Radikalen, Radistischen, Radislamischen Gläubigen, die nur das eine und einzige wahre Gemüse verehren.
Den King unter den Radieschen.
Den Schrecken aller Gemüsetheken.
Den Radigott !!


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? Die hat sicherlich Reinigungszeug



um das sperma ihres sonnes wegzumachen?
ooook.....lasen wir das :x


hypnotoad is besser als das teil da <_<


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Argosxyz schrieb:


> Jo, son Epic Sofa wär wirklich was feines... nur der Typ mit der Gitarre stört xD


*Psst* Arthas droppt ein episches Sofa!


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Psst* Arthas droppt ein episches Sofa!


legendary


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> um das sperma ihres sonnes wegzumachen?
> ooook.....lasen wir das :x


man kann auch sagen er hatt quark (oder sowas) verschüttet nur ob sie es glaubt =/


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> man kann auch sagen er hatt quark (oder sowas) verschüttet nur ob sie es glaubt =/


und dann probiert sie davon... XDDD


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> man kann auch sagen er hatt quark (oder sowas) verschüttet nur ob sie es glaubt =/


Oo ernsthaft wie kommst du auf sowas?


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> um das sperma ihres sonnes wegzumachen?
> ooook.....lasen wir das :x


"Das kam einfach so...."



Grüne schrieb:


> legendary


Wir wollen es nicht gleich übertreiben...


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> legendary



die axt is schon legwndary <_<


Edou schrieb:


> man kann auch sagen er hatt quark (oder sowas) verschüttet nur ob sie es glaubt =/



und dann ausversehen mal probiert :x


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und dann probiert sie davon... XDDD



hmm quark dass auf dem boden liegt oder auf der matraze oder sonst wo....naja wers mag...


LordofDemons schrieb:


> Oo ernsthaft wie kommst du auf sowas?


ka...einfach so


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die axt is schon legwndary <_<


pff du kannst nich imm trve schreiben :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und dann probiert sie davon... XDDD



klau mir nicht meine idee :<


----------



## Tabuno (4. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> [...]


ARLARM! ARLARM!
(extra so geschrieben) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> klau mir nicht meine idee :<



n4p


Tabuno schrieb:


> ARLARM! ARLARM!
> (extra so geschrieben)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie die dann das bett reintragen... xD


----------



## Argosxyz (4. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ihr seid krank!!!
> 
> 
> Das gefällt mir
> ...



Muss man das net sein als mitglied der Buffed-Com?


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> pff du kannst nich imm trve schreiben :/



d45 w4rn 5chr31bf3h73r <_<


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> d45 w4rn 5chr31bf3h73r <_<


nap
schrelbfehter?
lern ma 1337... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie die dann das bett reintragen... xD


hahaha das is so saulustig XDD


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> d45 w4rn 5chr31bf3h73r <_<


WTF?!? ich ruf glei die super lehrer du brauchst deutsch unterricht dringend Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nap
> schrelbfehter?
> lern ma 1337...
> 
> ...



bei meinem 1337 is die 7 n l also lass mich <_<


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hahaha das is so saulustig XDD


Die arme Sau :<


----------



## Argosxyz (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nap
> schrelbfehter?
> lern ma 1337...
> 
> ...



Des 1 kann beides sein, sowohl l als auch i 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> WTF?!? ich ruf glei die super lehrer du brauchst deutsch unterricht dringend Oo


n tritt glaub ich würd auch schon helfen


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bei meinem 1337 is das 7 n l also lass mich <_<


bei deinem 1337 ist das 7 n l?
also isses ieel speak?... n4p


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei deinem 1337 ist das 7 n l?
> also isses ieel speak?... n4p



go fuck yourself?

und jetzt lass mich <_<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> go fuck yourself?
> 
> und jetzt lass mich <_<


Nicht beleidigend werden


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> go fuck yourself?


nope


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht beleidigend werden



wurd doch ganz schnell nen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 reingeschoben 


dann eben nich brille <_<


----------



## Tabuno (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie die dann das bett reintragen... xD


jo echt episch



naja bin off nacht euch allen


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wurd doch ganz schnell nen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du hast dir bestimmt was ganz anderes in den allerwertesten stopfen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja bin off nacht euch allen


Vergess die Taschentücher nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. November 2009)

Lachmann, ich brauchs lemon party video mal bitte^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> du hast dir bestimmt was ganz anderes in den allerwertesten stopfen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ó_o
was den? hhhmmm?!


@ alko
such einfach bei google 
hab das jetzt auch nicht zur hand <_<


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann, ich brauchs lemon party video mal bitte^^.


kranke sau...


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

was für ein scheiß xDD


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Ó_o
> was den? hhhmmm?!


Lady Gagas Dödel...


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Ó_o
> was den? hhhmmm?!


lady gagas genital....DU SAU!

edith: razyl war schneller =/


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lady Gagas Dödel...



ja sauber <_<


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja sauber <_<


Ob das am Ende wirklich so sauber war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ob das am Ende wirklich so sauber war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ob das am Ende wirklich so sauber war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm warst eben schneller als ich =/ aber ob dass so sauber war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ob das am Ende wirklich so sauber war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rofl


----------



## Lekraan (4. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. November 2009)

Ok, habs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lachmann fehlen die Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

was ist das lemon party video?


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, habs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fap fap fap
?


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> fap fap fap
> ?


Du fappst doch 20-mal am Tag


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann fehlen die Worte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dazu fällt mir auch nix mehr ein 


LordofDemons schrieb:


> was ist das lemon party video?



paar alte säcke die spaß haben wenn ich mich nicht irre ....


@ razyl
pff :<


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> fap fap fap
> ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was ist das lemon party video?



3 alte Männer um die 70, die was anderes machen als Bingo spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 3 alte Männer um die 70, die was anderes machen als Bingo spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wozu brauchst du dieses Video? oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nicht ganz...nicht ganz....


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 3 alte Männer um die 70, die 5 gegen willi spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


fixed


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 3 alte Männer um die 70, die was anderes machen als Bingo spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


man könnte es altersheimminigolf nennen


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 3 alte Männer um die 70, die was anderes machen als Bingo spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


woa ihr seid doch krank


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> man könnte es altersheimminigolf nennen


ROfl


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> wozu brauchst du dieses Video? oO



Um paar Kollegen zu schocken.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> giev link per pn PLS!
> habs nich gefunden und ich hab derbe druck!!!



alter O_o
xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



Grüne schrieb:


> man könnte es altersheimminigolf nennen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> giev link per pn PLS!
> habs nich gefunden und ich hab derbe druck!!!


und dich sollte man wegsperren!


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Um paar Kollegen zu schocken.


Deinen Kollegen Willi? X)



DER schrieb:


> alter O_o
> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


Du hast das Video doch auf deinen Rechner!


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> woa ihr seid doch krank




/coolface
problem officer?


naja bin ma weg...muß morgen schon um 7 am pc sein um das gama bomb album runterzuladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nacht


@ razyl

jap und?
um mutti zu schocken xD


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> NA seitdem meine freundin schluss gemacht hat!?
> 
> alk ich meins ernst xD


HOLY CRAP Oo


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> alk ich meins ernst xD


W T F


----------



## Edou (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> woa ihr seid doch krank


nein. nicht krank sondern...naja...wie soll man es nennen.....gestört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach lachi

PS ich geh auch nacht!


----------



## Argosxyz (4. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> NA seitdem meine freundin schluss gemacht hat!?
> 
> alk ich meins ernst xD




Ohne Worte...


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Ich hau mich auch mal aufs Ohr 
nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> um mutti zu schocken xD


wenigstens weiss sie dann, woran sie bei dir ist.


----------



## Lekraan (4. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenigstens weiss sie dann, woran sie bei dir ist.



ohja....


----------



## Argosxyz (4. November 2009)

Ich verschwinde auch... Soll ich für einen von euch noch nen Drogenrausch ausschlafen? oO


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> nacht.. dich hab ich au lieb


Ähem, das macht mir nun Angst... Lachmann steht auf sowas oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem, das macht mir nun Angst... Lachmann steht auf sowas oo



das wüsst ich <_<

so nacht ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. November 2009)

sama spinnt yt ein bissen O_o


----------



## Skatero (4. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> sama spinnt yt ein bissen O_o


Nein.


----------



## Dini (4. November 2009)

Huhu ihr Schwärmer


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

HART UND DREGISCH!!!

edit: servus Dini!


----------



## Skatero (4. November 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Huhu ihr Schwärmer


Abend Dini


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. November 2009)

man das neue modem von alice bekommen und juhe ich komm wieder über 500 kbs download^^


----------



## Dini (4. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> man das neue modem von alice bekommen und juhe ich komm wieder über 500 kbs download^^


Gz bladeilein und dankeschön^^


----------



## Maladin (4. November 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Gz bladeilein und dankeschön^^



Diniiiiiiiiiii \o/

und huhu Schwärmer.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

peace mala!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

los leude ne runde chilln


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Who's to say
What's impossible
Well they forgot
This world keeps spinning
And with each new day
I can feel a change in everything
And as the surface breaks reflections fade
But in some ways they remain the same
And as my mind begins to spread its wings
There's no stopping curiosity

I want to turn the whole thing upside down
I'll find the things they say just can't be found
I'll share this love I find with everyone
We'll sing and dance to Mother Nature's songs
I don't want this feeling to go away

Who's to say
I can't do everything
Well I can try
And as I roll along I begin to find
Things aren't always just what they seem

I want to turn the whole thing upside down
I'll find the things they say just can't be found
I'll share this love I find with everyone
We'll sing and dance to Mother Nature's songs
This world keeps spinning and there's no time to waste
Well it all keeps spinning spinning round and round and

Upside down
Who's to say what's impossible and can't be found
I don't want this feeling to go away

Please don't go away
Please don't go away
Please don't go away
Is this how it's supposed to be
Is this how it's supposed to be


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

so ich geh jetzt pennen und dabei chillige musik hören 

gude nacht...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. November 2009)

Am YT Profil Rum basteln ist komisch


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2009)

Boah, ich war gerade in Michael Jackson's - This is it.

Man, wäre das ein geile Show geworden.

Warscheinlich die Beste die die Welt je gesehen hätte.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. November 2009)




----------



## Lekraan (5. November 2009)

Niemand mehr da?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2009)

moin leutz...kann wegen liebeskummer nich schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja tolles lied is hier ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBT9YD69WjE <---


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2009)

oh niemand da...*heul* ='(


----------



## Edou (5. November 2009)

määäp!

wuhu first heute!!!


----------



## Tabuno (5. November 2009)

hertha hat gewonnen <3


----------



## Edou (5. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hertha hat gewonnen <3


aha - gz 1ster und letzter sieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

moin ^^


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

Und trotzdem steigen sie ab und die Union steigt auf


----------



## Tabuno (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und trotzdem steigen sie ab und die Union steigt auf


ruhe da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir holen die europa league!


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ruhe da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bayern fliegt aus der CL raus, kommt in die Europa League und haut euch raus... noch fragen?


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2009)

hallo, meine augen tun weh.


----------



## Tabuno (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bayern fliegt aus der CL raus, kommt in die Europa League und haut euch raus... noch fragen?


lol als ob louis van gaal kriegt doch gar nichts auf die reihe...


----------



## Edou (5. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ruhe da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


blödes lsd.-.-


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol als ob louis van gaal kriegt doch gar nichts auf die reihe...


Hm, immerhin hat er mit einigen anderen Vereinen einige Titel geholt. Herr Funkel hat das nicht und Hertha hat ja nicht mal eine ordentliche Mannschaft =)


----------



## Tabuno (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, immerhin hat er mit einigen anderen Vereinen einige Titel geholt. Herr Funkel hat das nicht und Hertha hat ja nicht mal eine ordentliche Mannschaft =)


ähm er hat schon viele mannschaften vor dem abstieg gerettet.. und hertha brauch keine leute die 30 mille kosten und dann nicht mal das tor treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ähm er hat schon viele mannschaften vor dem abstieg gerettet.. und hertha brauch keine leute die 30 mille kosten und dann nicht mal das tor treffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Komisch, Gomez hat schon mehrmals das Tor getroffen....
Und Mannschaften vor den Abstieg retten... toll... und wenn es ganz brenzlig wird tritt er zurück *siehe Eintracht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Hertha wird absteigen, was anderes hat die Mannschaft nicht verdient.


----------



## Tabuno (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Komisch, Gomez hat schon mehrmals das Tor getroffen....
> Und Mannschaften vor den Abstieg retten... toll... und wenn es ganz brenzlig wird tritt er zurück *siehe Eintracht*
> 
> 
> ...


die sympathischte mannschaft der bundesliga hat den abstieg mal gar nich verdient.. und übrigens hätt ich mal lust ne saison gegen dich zu zocken im neuen manager 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> die sympathischte mannschaft der bundesliga hat den abstieg mal gar nich verdient.. und übrigens hätt ich mal lust ne saison gegen dich zu zocken im neuen manager
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hätt ich auch, aber keine Zeit da.
Und symphatisch ist die Mannschaft nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hätt ich auch, aber keine Zeit da.


ja hab im moment auch kaum zeit... nächste woche 4 arbeiten. -.-
aber vlt. die dann darauf das wochenende mal am freitagabend oder so. =)


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja hab im moment auch kaum zeit... nächste woche 4 arbeiten. -.-
> aber vlt. die dann darauf das wochenende mal am freitagabend oder so. =)


Wären da nicht immer so Leute, die die Zeit wirklich maximal ausnutzen... am Anfang 5 Minuten reichen, danach braucht man maximal nur noch 1 Minute, im IDealfall 30 sek.


----------



## Tabuno (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wären da nicht immer so Leute, die die Zeit wirklich maximal ausnutzen... am Anfang 5 Minuten reichen, danach braucht man maximal nur noch 1 Minute, im IDealfall 30 sek.


ja kann man sich ja dann ein game suchen mit 1 min bzw. 30 sek.. mich nerven eher die hosts die die ganze zeit rausgehen wenn sie verlieren oder generell leute die rausgehen weil sie es verbockt haben... das community event war geil.. mal ne ganze vorsaison mit 8 leuten war echt cool.. mit randoms kommt eh nie was gescheites raus..


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja kann man sich ja dann ein game suchen mit 1 min bzw. 30 sek.. mich nerven eher die hosts die die ganze zeit rausgehen wenn sie verlieren oder generell leute die rausgehen weil sie es verbockt haben... das community event war geil.. mal ne ganze vorsaison mit 8 leuten war echt cool.. mit randoms kommt eh nie was gescheites raus..


Und ich hätte euch alle plattgemacht... obwohl, moment, Ihr habt doch mit ähnl. Startbedingungen gespielt? Auch so ein Schwachsinn... Tranfers jenseits der 30 Mio. von den underdog Mannschaften...


----------



## Dini (5. November 2009)

Hi Schwärmer :>


----------



## Tabuno (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich hätte euch alle plattgemacht... obwohl, moment, Ihr habt doch mit ähnl. Startbedingungen gespielt? Auch so ein Schwachsinn... Tranfers jenseits der 30 Mio. von den underdog Mannschaften...


ja aber sonst gehen die mannschaften einfach unter.. was sie eh schon tun. aber ich finds immer wieder lustig wie es leute immer wieder verhauen mit bayern und dann aufm letzten platz sind... aber ja die hohen transfersummen sind schon ein bisschen unsinnig. aber klose hat sich echt gelohnt, obwohl er 33,7 mille gekostet hat. xD
edit: hi dini


----------



## Edou (5. November 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Hi Schwärmer :>


hi miss laz0rgun!


----------



## Ol@f (5. November 2009)

Abönd.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

moin dini *wink*


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Hi Schwärmer :>


Huhu Dinini



Tabuno schrieb:


> ja aber sonst gehen die mannschaften einfach unter.. was sie eh schon tun. aber ich finds immer wieder lustig wie es leute immer wieder verhauen mit bayern und dann aufm letzten platz sind... aber ja die hohen transfersummen sind schon ein bisschen unsinnig. aber klose hat sich echt gelohnt, obwohl er 33,7 mille gekostet hat. xD
> edit: hi dini


Wieso unter? Ich war in der BEta mit Freiburg Platz 4 am Ende der Saison... ohne diese dämlichen ähnl. Startbedingungen.


----------



## Breakyou9 (5. November 2009)

ich bin nun auch da
Hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argosxyz (5. November 2009)

Hi, bin auch wieder da xD


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin



Bier?


----------



## Tabuno (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso unter? Ich war in der BEta mit Freiburg Platz 4 am Ende der Saison... ohne diese dämlichen ähnl. Startbedingungen.


wir können auch gerne ohne ähnl. startbedingungen spielen, mir wurscht. =)


----------



## Edou (5. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich bin nun auch da
> Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kennen wir dich?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wir können auch gerne ohne ähnl. startbedingungen spielen, mir wurscht. =)


Ist mir lieber. Diese absurfen Transfersummen zerstören das Spiel


----------



## Breakyou9 (5. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> kennen wir dich?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



keine Ahnung ob ihr mich kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich kenn die meisten von euch


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bier?



is leer


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Argosxyz (5. November 2009)

Hmmm... Tolles Thema, Fußball, kenn ich mich gar nicht mit aus, spielen ist eine Sache, aber gucken is mir zu öde ^^


----------



## Edou (5. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung ob ihr mich kennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


STALKER OMFG!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (5. November 2009)

Argosxyz schrieb:


> Hmmm... Tolles Thema, Fußball, kenn ich mich gar nicht mit aus, spielen ist eine Sache, aber gucken is mir zu öde ^^



/sign
ich guck nur während der WM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argosxyz (5. November 2009)

Wer? Also ich für meinen Teil bin kein Stalker, achso btw dein Bier is alle xD


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung ob ihr mich kennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bezweifle ich!


----------



## Tabuno (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist mir lieber. Diese absurfen Transfersummen zerstören das Spiel


jo klar müssen wir nur noch einen geeigneten termin finden...


----------



## Breakyou9 (5. November 2009)

Argosxyz schrieb:


> Wer? Also ich für meinen Teil bin kein Stalker, achso btw dein Bier is alle xD



ne er meint mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo klar müssen wir nur noch einen geeigneten termin finden...


Kann noch dauern... derzeit ist mir PES lieber :>


----------



## Edou (5. November 2009)

Argosxyz schrieb:


> Wer? Also ich für meinen Teil bin kein Stalker, achso btw dein Bier is alle xD


nee breakyou ist einer wir kennen ihn nicht aber er uns *rob zombie safe me* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein BIER ist voll!


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Mir is Langweilig xD_


----------



## Tabuno (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann noch dauern... derzeit ist mir PES lieber :>


ok ich frag dich nochmal nächsten freitagabend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argosxyz (5. November 2009)

Argosxyz schrieb:


> Wer? Also ich für meinen Teil bin kein Stalker, achso btw dein Bier is alle xD


 Is euch zu hoch was?


----------



## Edou (5. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is Langweilig xD_


schon 5vs willi gespielt oder gameover?!?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Argosxyz schrieb:


> Is euch zu hoch was?



wie meinen?


----------



## Breakyou9 (5. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> schon 5vs willi gespielt oder gameover?!?



ich weiß nicht aber heißt es nicht eig. 4 gg Willi?


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> schon 5vs willi gespielt oder gameover?!?



_-.-  Onanieren is nich gut xD _


----------



## Argosxyz (5. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> schon 5vs willi gespielt oder gameover?!?


Das Niveau hat sich soeben unter dem Bett verkrochen und heult!


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht aber heißt es nicht eig. 4 gg Willi?


Nein


----------



## Edou (5. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht aber heißt es nicht eig. 4 gg Willi?


wenn man nur 4 finger hatt schon....


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Big Dini is watching you ^^_


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

Argosxyz schrieb:


> Das Niveau hat sich soeben unter dem Bett verkrochen und heult!


Du warst noch nciht oft genug hier...


----------



## Argosxyz (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie meinen?


Ich kann nur wissen das sein Bier alle ist wenn ich doch ein Stalker bin, entweder fandet ihrs net witzig oder es wahr zu hoch, das wollte ich wissen xD


----------



## Argosxyz (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du warst noch nciht oft genug hier...


Ach das habt ihr schon gekillt oder wie?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Argosxyz schrieb:


> Ich kann nur wissen das sein Bier alle ist wenn ich doch ein Stalker bin, entweder fandet ihrs net witzig oder es wahr zu hoch, das wollte ich wissen xD



buuuuh
buuuuuuuhh
BUUUUUUHH


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Hi Lachmann xD _


----------



## Tabuno (5. November 2009)

oh razyl ich zieh den hut bald hast du 1% aller beiträge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja ich bin mal off gn8 allen
ach  @ lachmann voll arm du hast mich bei svz aber net bei buffed in der fl XD


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

Argosxyz schrieb:


> Ach das habt ihr schon gekillt oder wie?


Nö, hat niemand gesagt.
Nur wenn du schon beim Wort "5 gegen Willy" meinst, dass das Niveau begraben ist...


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hi Lachmann xD _



moin ^^ 



Tabuno schrieb:


> oh razyl ich zieh den hut bald hast du 1% aller beiträge.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



O_o schon soviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nacht ^^


Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, hat niemand gesagt.
> Nur wenn du schon beim Wort "5 gegen Willy" meinst, dass das Niveau begraben ist...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> oh razyl ich zieh den hut bald hast du 1% aller beiträge.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sind ja nur noch 0,3 %...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argosxyz (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, hat niemand gesagt.
> Nur wenn du schon beim Wort "5 gegen Willy" meinst, dass das Niveau begraben ist...


Nö, nicht begraben nur ersteckt und am heulen


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

Argosxyz schrieb:


> Nö, nicht begraben nur ersteckt und am heulen


Selbst das ist mies...
Das NIveau hat sich seit 21.00 Uhr nicht verändert.

Obwohl Lachmann ist hier... wenn Kronas noch auftaucht sinkt das Niveau..


----------



## Edou (5. November 2009)

<<<<me goez auch off....Macht den mods keine schande bis morgen in aller frische ..


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Selbst das ist mies...
> Das NIveau hat sich seit 21.00 Uhr nicht verändert.
> 
> Obwohl Lachmann ist hier... wenn Kronas noch auftaucht sinkt das Niveau..



/b/ei mir und kronas steigt das niveau auf ungeahnte höhen in diesem thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (5. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> <<<<me goez auch off....Macht den mods keine schande bis morgen in aller frische ..



gute nacht 

ich geh auch mal off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /b/ei mir und kronas steigt das niveau auf ungeahnte höhen in diesem thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, es sinkt auf das niedrigste Niveau.... auf das 4chan Niveau.


----------



## Edou (5. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gail..XD


----------



## Breakyou9 (5. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nochwas zu lachen bevor ich schlafen geh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (5. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> danke dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jupps XD



BTW:nacht
It's not a Goodbye 4ever, it's only Goodbye for now. And if the time is right, i'm sure i'll see you in the future…


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is leer



Ich fülls!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, es sinkt auf das niedrigste Niveau.... auf das 4chan Niveau.



4chan > all


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich fülls!



hey 
danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 4chan > all


Wenn dem so ist, warum bist du dann noch hier? Warum postest du nicht auf 4chan für immer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, warum bist du dann noch hier? Warum postest du nicht auf 4chan für immer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weils hier auch nett ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> weils hier auch nett ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja ist es, ohne diesen Mist von 4Chan der hier nichts zu suchen hat, sondern im Forum von 4Chan bleiben kann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja ist es, ohne diesen Mist von 4Chan der hier nichts zu suchen hat, sondern im Forum von 4Chan bleiben kann.



nö
was ist denn so schlimm an 4chan? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. November 2009)

Kentn jmd noch ein Schockvideo? Kenn keine neuen mehr...


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö
> was ist denn so schlimm an 4chan?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Diese gesamten Leute die dort sind, die sich über jeden billigen Scheiß witzig machen. Diese total billigen "FU"-Bilder etc. pp.
Wer darüber diskuttieren bzw. lachen will kann das im 4Chan Forum machen. Und der Thread ist hier bestandteil des Buffed.de Forums...


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind seine alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ihr seid echte...Idioten.
Habt ihr nie ein spannendes Buch heimlich gelesen, obwohl ihr eigentlich laengst schlafen solltet?
Und nein, it isn`t pr0n, es ist der letzte teil von "Die Schattenkaempferin" auch wenn er total pr0n maessig genial ist.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Diese gesamten Leute die dort sind, die sich über jeden billigen Scheiß witzig machen. Diese total billigen "FU"-Bilder etc. pp.
> Wer darüber diskuttieren bzw. lachen will kann das im 4Chan Forum machen. Und der Thread ist hier bestandteil des Buffed.de Forums...



und nur weil es nicht dein humor ist, ist es schlecht? aha
und solange mir kein mod sagt das ich das wort 4chan oder irgendwelchen fu bilder nicht mehr posten darf, werd ichs weitermachen!


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ihr seid echte...Idioten.
> Habt ihr nie ein spannendes Buch heimlich gelesen, obwohl ihr eigentlich laengst schlafen solltet?
> Und nein, it isn`t pr0n, es ist der letzte teil von "Die Schattenkaempferin" auch wenn er total pr0n maessig genial ist.


Danke das du uns beleidigst. Schon echt nett von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein, ich lese keine Bücher abends im Bett.

@ Lachmann:
Es geht in jeden meiner Kommentare in Richtung 4Chan um meine Meinung. Zumindest hab ich geschrieben, dass jeder, der über so etwas lachen kann, das auf 4Chan tun kann.


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Danke das du uns beleidigst. Schon echt nett von dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jetzt nicht mehr, aber irgendwann hast dus sicher auch getan.
Und du machst hier nur einen auf "Korrekt und Freundlich", aber eigentlich machst du das nur um mich zu aergern, ich benehm mich nicht so schlimm wie die anderen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Lachmann:
> Es geht in jeden meiner Kommentare in Richtung 4Chan um meine Meinung. Zumindest hab ich geschrieben, dass jeder, der über so etwas lachen kann, das auf 4Chan tun kann.



KANN
aber nicht muss... von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht mehr, aber irgendwann hast dus sicher auch getan.
> Und du machst hier nur einen auf "Korrekt und Freundlich", aber eigentlich machst du das nur um mich zu aergern, ich benehm mich nicht so schlimm wie die anderen hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach, auch schon gemerkt, dass meine beiden ersten Sätze ironie waren? ...

@ Lachmann:
Soweit ich weiß, wurde Trolli sogar aufgrund eines 4Chan Bildes gebannt. Klar, nicht in die Richtung der "FU"-Bilder, aber dennoch. 4Chan hat ein eigenes Forum, wo man über diese Bilder diskutieren kann und auch sollte. Das muss nicht hier im Buffed.de Forum sein.


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, auch schon gemerkt, dass meine beiden ersten Sätze ironie waren? ...


Sry von dir hab ich ehrlich erwartet, das du soetwas ernst meinst.


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2009)

Oh noez, dobblepost is watsching me


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_SPIONAGE!!! wir werden beobachtet!!!_


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _SPIONAGE!!! wir werden beobachtet!!!_


Schäuble schaut immer zu... moment, der ist ja nun Finanzminister X)


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, auch schon gemerkt, dass meine beiden ersten Sätze ironie waren? ...
> 
> @ Lachmann:
> Soweit ich weiß, wurde Trolli sogar aufgrund eines 4Chan Bildes gebannt. Klar, nicht in die Richtung der "FU"-Bilder, aber dennoch. 4Chan hat ein eigenes Forum, wo man über diese Bilder diskutieren kann und auch sollte. Das muss nicht hier im Buffed.de Forum sein.



ich diskutiere hier mit niemanden über 4chan O_o
ich red mit kronas und vllt brille über 4chan...und das auch nicht immer 
und trolli ist gebannt? seit wann?


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich diskutiere hier mit niemanden über 4chan O_o
> ich red mit kronas und vllt brille über 4chan...und das auch nicht immer
> und trolli ist gebannt? seit wann?


Bilder posten und lachen, wie in 4Chan... Diskussion ist hier wohl das falsche Wort, stimmt.
Trolli war mal gebannt, aber dann wurde sein Bann wieder zurück genommen und auf eine Zeitsperre gesetzt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bilder posten und lachen, wie in 4Chan... Diskussion ist hier wohl das falsche Wort, stimmt.
> Trolli war mal gebannt, aber dann wurde sein Bann wieder zurück genommen und auf eine Zeitsperre gesetzt.



ist das sooooo schlimm das ich und kronas und brille vllt paar bilder posten und dann lachen? wo ist da das problem?


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ist das sooooo schlimm das ich und kronas und brille vllt paar bilder posten und dann lachen? wo ist da das problem?


Da man das wunderbar auch auf 4Chan tun kann und zudem gefühlte hundert "XXXXXDDDDD" irgendwann nerven.


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Razyl is n Miese Peter x:/
Hat wohl zu viel Retro Snes Silver Surfer gespielt ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da man das wunderbar auch auf 4Chan tun kann und zudem gefühlte hundert "XXXXXDDDDD" irgendwann nerven.



dann ignorier es -.-
mein gott -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2009)

Gnar, weiß jemand von euch wie ich bei der Xbox die Controller ändern kann? Also das der Controller der jetzt im Moment als Spieler 1 geloggt ist entfernt wird um einen anderen Controller auf Spieler 1 zu loggen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Razyl is n Miese Peter x:/
> Hat wohl zu viel Retro Snes Silver Surfer gespielt ^^_



Razyl ist einfach ein Thaddäus.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Gnar, weiß jemand von euch wie ich bei der Xbox die Controller ändern kann? Also das der Controller der jetzt im Moment als Spieler 1 geloggt ist entfernt wird um einen anderen Controller auf Spieler 1 zu loggen?



beide controller ausmachen und dann mit dem anderen einloggen vllt k.p ^^


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LOL xD FailBlog4ever ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

nja...bin ma weg...nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. November 2009)

Abend *Happy ist*


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wiso ??schiess los

@Lachmann dachte wahrst weg ^^_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. November 2009)

ich sage nicht wieso ich happy bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Drogen sind nich gut ^^_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. November 2009)

LoL nein keine drogen Und nein ich sage nicht warum ich happy bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Godzilla <3_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. November 2009)

Sei doch still :<


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2009)

zieh zah jonny


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Sei doch still :<



_Erst wen der nexte Bundeskanzler n Furry is xD _


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. November 2009)

Weibliche Furrys >3 xD


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD 
Rafiki is a Creppy Little Monster xD

edit:Ich weis ich Poste jeden erdenklichen scheiss der mit Furry´s zu tuen hat aber das is so Geil xD_


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_ok die Schwarmer sind gerade gestorben ^^_


----------



## Lekraan (5. November 2009)

Nabend zusammen!!!11!1elfzig!1

edith: REXOOO ICH BIN DA <3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. November 2009)

ne ich habe mein YT Profil grade bissen aufgeputzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Wie sieht deins aus ??

^^

meins is das ^^
Klick mich

edit:@Lekraan Hoi ^^_


----------



## Lillyan (5. November 2009)

Ich link meins lieber nicht, da sind komische Videos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (5. November 2009)

YT Profil??

Mal so nebenbei: Kommt jemand aus Nähe Basel oder ähnlich?


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Hab schon gesehen wie n junge sich selber dne arm brich und nahc Mama schreit mich schockiert nix mehr xD_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/BladeDragonGX

Das ist meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_mm hast aber nette Kommentare bekommen xD ^^
**auf freundes anfrage klick** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edituffed is ja auch auf YT vertreten xD _


----------



## Lekraan (5. November 2009)

uff, 5k beiträge .. xD Da komm ich nie hin .. ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mm hast aber nette Kommentare bekommen xD ^^
> **auf freundes anfrage klick**
> 
> 
> ...



Hm das isn Kummpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. November 2009)

_Blacky´s Neues Werk is Online!!

Klick mich^^_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. November 2009)

Der Klingt sau besoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (6. November 2009)

Ihr Nups!


----------



## shamus30 (6. November 2009)

Der Hoff ist doch immer besoffen.


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cola Light is Ekelhaft :/ konnte kotzen ^^_


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hi
und ja light ist KACKÄ!!


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_mm keitn mod da will einer sehen wie sich einer selber den arm bricht ?? ^^_


----------



## Lekraan (6. November 2009)

na ihr schuckis 
guten abend... xD


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

abend


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Bin nich Schnuckelig :/ bin Fellig und Brand gefahrlich ^^_


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mm keitn mod da will einer sehen wie sich einer selber den arm bricht ?? ^^_


das video ist alt und zudem nicht echt, wenn du dir ma den arm anschaust...


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Mag sein abe rhier was viel besseres xD 



_


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LACHMANN.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

das sieht krank aus...


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das sieht krank aus...



_was??_


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

lachi kommt heut glaub net pennt bei nem kumpel ICQ FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _was??_


dein vid sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Lekraan (6. November 2009)

@ Rexo

besimmt auch breite schultern und dein ganzer Rücken total behaart...:X


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dein vid sicherlich nicht.


_ i know_


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _ i know_


warum fragst du dann


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Weil mir langweilig is -.- 

Es nervt meine ausraster aus dne lp´s raus zu schneiden xD _


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

alko...jeffs termin ist auf den 3dez verlegt worden....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2009)

Ich weiß, meines Wissens auf den 2, aber naja^^.


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich weiß, meines Wissens auf den 2, aber naja^^.


ich hab gehört auf den 3 ten XD...naja


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

Nepolianter Waffeln mit Zitronen Geschmack... wtf? oder eher ftw?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2009)

Laut Facebook werde ich umgebracht, weil ich von nem Kleinwüchsigen abgelenkt werd und dann von hinten von nem Teletubbie erstochen werde.


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Laut Facebook werde ich umgebracht, weil ich von nem Kleinwüchsigen abgelenkt werd und dann von hinten von nem Teletubbie erstochen werde.


hornswoggle und chavo killen dich ZOMFG


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Laut Facebook werde ich umgebracht, weil ich von nem Kleinwüchsigen abgelenkt werd und dann von hinten von nem Teletubbie erstochen werde.


klingt sinnig


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

die mastercard-werbung ist komisch

Das erste Fahrrad: 70 Euro mit Mastercard
Gurken und Kuchen: 22 Euro mit Mastercard oO

so nach dem motto:
'Gurken und Kuchen, das macht dann 5 Euro... Oh, Sie haben Mastercard? Okay 22 Euro!'


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Guten Abend, verehrte Mitglieder des Sith-Imperiums


----------



## Skatero (6. November 2009)

Nabend

Dragon Age ist super. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend, verehrte Mitglieder des Sith-Imperiums


dass neue online starwars schon raus Oo?


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Dragon Age ist super.
> 
> ...



Voll porno, heh?


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Dragon Age ist super.
> 
> ...


Joa ist es ...



Edou schrieb:


> dass neue online starwars schon raus Oo?


Nein -.-


----------



## Lekraan (6. November 2009)

Edou! Du Buffedmitglied!


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Edou! Du Buffedmitglied!


sinn?


----------



## Lekraan (6. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> sinn?



Weiß net :/


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Einige Leute haben hier echt einen an der Klatsche oO


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Einige Leute haben hier echt einen an der Klatsche oO


*fliege von der klatsche runterkratzt* jetzt nicht mehr!


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *fliege von der klatsche runterkratzt* jetzt nicht mehr!


Unwitzig


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Unwitzig


ja, mir ist auch langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ja, mir ist auch langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Merkt man, merkt man...


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

dass ist wahr es ist langweilig-.-


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Wir könnten ja Brille flamen


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dass ist wahr es ist langweilig-.-


need lachmann oder rexo


----------



## Lekraan (6. November 2009)

Dagegen!


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> need lachmann oder rexo


lachmann kommt heut nich! er pennt bei nem kumpel^^


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lachmann kommt heut nich! er pennt bei nem kumpel^^


Letzte Aktivität:  	vor 38 Minuten

bei rexo gibts noch hoffnung :O


----------



## Soladra (6. November 2009)

Boar,  krank sein ist so scheiße, ey!


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Da Bin ich xD _


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Ne frage:
Band mit den Initialen DM, die erst dieses Jahr glaube Ihr Comeback gegeben haben?


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Da Bin ich xD _


yay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (6. November 2009)

hey Rexo!


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

Warum will niemand mich?


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum will niemand mich?


lass dir eine ganzkörperbehaarung und nen schwanz wachsen dann mag rexo dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne frage:
> Band mit den Initialen DM, die erst dieses Jahr glaube Ihr Comeback gegeben haben?


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum will niemand mich?


[]hässlich
[]stinkend
[]asozial

kannst selbst ankreuzen.


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lass dir eine ganzkörperbehaarung und nen schwanz wachsen dann mag rexo dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_schon dabei xD versuch mich gerade in echt n Fursuit zu Bauen xD _


----------



## Soladra (6. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum will niemand mich?




Ohhhy, eine Runde Mitleid!


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne frage:
> Band mit den Initialen DM, die erst dieses Jahr glaube Ihr Comeback gegeben haben?


die Döner Makörs mit ihrem neuen album Dürüm



Rexo schrieb:


> _schon dabei xD versuch mich gerade in echt n Fursuit zu Bauen xD _


ich kann kein furrynesisch, was is fursuit?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich kann kein furrynesisch, was is fursuit?^^


pelzmantel


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die Döner Makörs mit ihrem neuen album Dürüm
> 
> 
> ich kann kein furrynesisch, was is fursuit?^^


_

das is n Fursuit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pelzmantel


du kannst furrynesisch? :O

edit: @ über mir 
5min afk ich muss fast kotzen vor lachen xDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du kannst furrynesisch? :O


_

Nein denke eh 

Fur-Fell suit-anzug ^^

edit:@Kronas hats mein pelziges Hezr gebrochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die Döner Makörs mit ihrem neuen album Dürüm


Nö, Herr "Ich bin so unwitzig"


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Nein denke eh
> 
> ...


oh nein nicht dein hezr! oO


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oh nein nicht dein hezr! oO


_

**Furry Depri schiebt**_


----------



## Skatero (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> das is n Fursuit


Ich würde ja nicht freiwillig so ein Kostüm anziehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Nein denke eh
> 
> Fur-Fell suit-anzug ^^  _


oh man, hast du vor in nem vergnügungspark zu arbeiten? wenn nein... nfc


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich würde ja nicht freiwillig so ein Kostüm anziehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Wiso??

@Brille haha sehr lustig-.-_


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> **Furry Depri schiebt**_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wiso??_


Keine Ahnung. Es spricht mich einfach nicht an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lachmann ist übrigens auch hier. In einem anderen Thread hat er gerade gepostet.


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

re...magen-darm infekt ist kackää dauernd muss ich kotzen-.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohmagawd


ja skatero ich bin da


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wiso??
> 
> @Brille haha sehr lustig-.-_


ohh armer rexo :<
müsstest als furfag nich n dickes fell ham? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(beine hoch, der kommt flach)


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ohmagawd


yay ein lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ohh armer rexo :<
> müsstest als furfag nich n dickes fell ham?
> 
> 
> ...



der war schon unterirdisch

yay a wild kronas appeard


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

LACHI1!!!1^11111^1^14124214124124


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Ja bin shcon ziemlich gegen furry witze abgestumpft aber trift mich immer noch etwas _


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

lachi? so lahm bei deinem kumpel dass du schon zu uns kommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> LACHI1!!!1^11111^1^14124214124124



AROSKI!!!111drölfzigtausend


Rexo schrieb:


> _Ja bin shcon ziemlich gegen furry witze abgestumpft aber trift mich immer noch etwas _



nich traurig sein ^^


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ja bin shcon ziemlich gegen furry witze abgestumpft aber trift mich immer noch etwas _


mach dir doch 2 fursuits dann siehst du aus wie dein avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_

Ugly´st Fursuit ever erinert mich etwas and DISCO_


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lachi? so lahm bei deinem kumpel dass du schon zu uns kommst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nja grad spiel am installieren und sonst nix zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mach dir doch 2 fursuits dann siehst du aus wie dein avatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Weis uberhaupt wie teuer die Materialien sind ?? xD _


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weis uberhaupt wie teuer die Materialien sind ?? xD _



30 €?


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weis uberhaupt wie teuer die Materialien sind ?? xD _


was kostet ne jagdlizenz denn?


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Ugly´st Fursuit ever erinert mich etwas and DISCO_


DISCO?
*Furry - Deutsch wörterbuch raushol*


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nja grad spiel am installieren und sonst nix zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



welches spiel?


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Lachmann Fail mit dne Kompleten materialien liegt ich bei 300 euro xD 

und Brille der wahr so was von unterirdisch flach _


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> welches spiel?



grad tomb raider legend fertig installiert ^^
und deswegen bin ich wieder weg
bis später^^

300&#8364; für paar stofffetzen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> und Brille der wahr so was von unterirdisch flach _


also auf furry niveau?


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lachmann Fail mit dne Kompleten materialien liegt ich bei 300 euro xD
> 
> und Brille der wahr so was von unterirdisch flach _


und DISCO? :O


----------



## Skatero (6. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mach dir doch 2 fursuits dann siehst du aus wie dein avatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist heute dein Tag der schlechten Witze? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und DISCO? :O



_MOm such gerade das vidoe dazu_


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ist heute dein Tag der schlechten Witze?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das war kein witz das meinte ich ernst oO


----------



## Skatero (6. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das war kein witz das meinte ich ernst oO


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Denk nicht weiter drüber nach Skatero. Kronas ist heute irgendwie auf den Kopf gefallen...


----------



## Varghoud (6. November 2009)

Heute läuft aber auch wirklich gar nix im Fernsehen...grausig!


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Heute läuft aber auch wirklich gar nix im Fernsehen...grausig!


Es läuft fast jeden Tag nichts gutes im Fernsehen...


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Klick mich

Bei den Kostumen wier dmir schlecht _


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Klick mich
> 
> Bei den Kostumen wier dmir schlecht _


Mir wird schon bei normalen Furrys schlecht


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Klick mich
> 
> Bei den Kostumen wier dmir schlecht _


Dieses Video ist aufgrund von Urheberrechtsbeschränkungen in deinem Land nicht verfügbar. 

ich wills garnicht wissen


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir wird schon bei normalen Furrys schlecht




_dich hat keiner gefragt Razyl :/ 

edit:@kronas Alcazar Crying in the discothek _


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _dich hat keiner gefragt Razyl :/ _


So what?


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

yo kronas schon nen paar 1st klässler gekillt?


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _dich hat keiner gefragt Razyl :/
> _


naja, recht hatter aber


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, recht hatter aber


\o/


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Da skommt also raus wne man Furry´s sind pervers eingibt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> yo kronas schon nen paar 1st klässler gekillt?


sie haben meinen pullover getötet


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> sie haben meinen pullover getötet


OMG RACHEEEE!!!


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_R.I.P Kronas Pulli _


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> OMG RACHEEEE!!!


dafür hab ich sie 1,5 stunden lang in vier gewinnt abgezockt, die haben nur 3 mal gewonnen, ich bestimmt 50^^


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Kronas als Erzieher... die armen Kinder


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_xD _


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dafür hab ich sie 1,5 stunden lang in vier gewinnt abgezockt, die haben nur 3 mal gewonnen, ich bestimmt 50^^


aha die sind 3mal schlauer als du gewesen....schande T_T


----------



## Ol@f (6. November 2009)

Abend


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

http://1narane1.deviantart.com/art/Longcat...-FURRY-85019697

longcat > furry


----------



## Ol@f (6. November 2009)

Das hier ist sicher  was für dich Rexo http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/99887-De...he-Mr.-Fox.html


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_mm n DIsney furry streifen :/ 

need n Action Thriller mit Furry´s animiert oder real is mir egal ^^_


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Das hier ist sicher  was für dich Rexo http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/99887-De...he-Mr.-Fox.html



Der Link hat mich auf den neuen Weihnachtsgeschichten Film umgeleitet...


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mm n DIsney furry streifen :/
> 
> need n Action Thriller mit Furry´s animiert oder real is mir egal ^^_


real furrys? was hast du denn geraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> real furrys? was hast du denn geraucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haare wette ich


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

KLick mich

_-.- ich hab nix geraucht :/ _


----------



## Ol@f (6. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Der Link hat mich auf den neuen Weihnachtsgeschichten Film umgeleitet...


Hmm, bei mir funktioniert der.


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> KLick mich
> 
> _-.- ich hab nix geraucht :/ _


bei 1:00
'Wir sind einfach anders.' *hust*


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_
Gerade was fur mein YT Profil gefundne xD 




			FURRY PRIDE METER:
&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608; 100%
If Your Proud To Be A Furry,
Stick This On Your Page!

F...put this on
U...your profile if
R...you are a
R...horny lustful
Y...Furry, and are
!... PROUD OF IT!! :3

A...copy and paste
N...this on your profile
T...if you love
H...anthro animals
R...and aren't afraid
O...to show it
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

> horny lustful


*prust*


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

> R...horny lustful


oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2009)

Mir wird gerade verdammt schlecht...


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_mm....:/ ihr seit alle banausen :/

**flennt**

5min mimimi machen_


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mm....:/ ihr seit alle banausen :/
> 
> **flennt**
> 
> 5min mimimi machen_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2009)

Leute die sich für Tiere halten oder sich sonstwie von Menschenähnlichen Tieren angezogen fühlen (wie gerade auch wieder demonstriert sexuell), gehören genau da hin wo die ganzen Caesaren und Napoleons auch drin hocken...

Du solltest wirklich doch mal nen Termin bei einem Spezialisten machen, sowas ist NICHTS was noch irgendwie unter schlechten Geschmack oder verirrte Fetische zu führen ist... das sind schon tiefsitzende Traumata...


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_-.- diese Intoleranz-.-_


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _-.- diese Intoleranz-.-_


das waren 2 minuten


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_-.-

**3min mimimi macht**_


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Leute die sich für Tiere halten oder sich sonstwie von Menschenähnlichen Tieren angezogen fühlen (wie gerade auch wieder demonstriert sexuell), gehören genau da hin wo die ganzen Caesaren und Napoleons auch drin hocken...
> 
> Du solltest wirklich doch mal nen Termin bei einem Spezialisten machen, sowas ist NICHTS was noch irgendwie unter schlechten Geschmack oder verirrte Fetische zu führen ist... das sind schon tiefsitzende Traumata...


"Ich mag es nicht, ergo sind alle anderen, die es mögen, verrückt oder total krank im Gehirn"


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

http://www.acapela.tv/good-old-times.html <- best game ever

http://www.acapela.tv/good-old-times-83532...e2d812233d.html xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _-.- diese Intoleranz-.-_



Das hat nichts mit Intolleranz zu tun... Ich mache mir ernsthaft sorgen um eine Psyche...


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_du machst dir sorgen um* meine *psyche??_


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _du machst dir sorgen um* meine *psyche??_


das waren erst 4 minuten


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Kronas jetzt ma bitte psst :/_


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kronas jetzt ma bitte psst :/_


*macht psst*


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *macht psst*



*mit der Pfanne hau*


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_WIe gesagt Selor du machst dir sorgen um meine Psyche??_


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

http://www.acapela.tv/Flowers-1-83533703_bfe2da5e7aa2c.html <


----------



## Leoncore (6. November 2009)

Ah, noch andere Nachtschwärmer!^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _WIe gesagt Selor du machst dir sorgen um meine Psyche??_



Wenn jemand sich offensichtlich sexuell von Tieren angezogen fühlt... ja...


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Hab ich gesagt das ich mich Sexuel zu tierne angezogen fuhle ??nein 


Das ist ein Klische das durch die Burning Fur Szene entstanden is -.- _


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab ich gesagt das ich mich Sexuel zu tierne angezogen fuhle ??nein
> 
> 
> Das ist ein Klische das durch die Burning Fur Szene entstanden is -.- _


was ist burni... ich frag lieber nicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2009)

> F...put this on
> U...your profile if
> R...you are a
> R...horny lustful
> ...



Du wolltest dir das ins Profil packen... horny lustful... sind doch sehr eindeutig in diesem Zusammenhang...


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Das is die Furry Szene die ihr immer veralgemeinert alls prOn Bildchen _


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was ist burni... ich frag lieber nicht



HENTAI ist das.


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> HENTAI ist das.


/h/ :O


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Genau und jetzt bitte keine 4chan beisspiele -.- fur die gilt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Genau und jetzt bitte keine 4chan beisspiele -.- fur die gilt_


4chan ist nicht nur /b/!


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

Wer redet von 4chan? Was will ich auf 4chan? Furry stinkt einfach nur ... (nicht persönlich nehmen Rexo)

Edit: Kronas was bedeuten diese /h/ /b/... ich hab echt null ahnung xD

ach doch net... vergiss es xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. November 2009)

Guten abend


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Hab mich vorhin etwas umgeguckt 5% Zoophile Bilder 10% von geschlechts Teile und 34% beim akt -.-_


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Rexo steht auf Tiersex!!!1111 

Nicht so ernst nehmen Rexo :>


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_SHUT THE FUCK UP_


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab mich vorhin etwas umgeguckt 5% Zoophile Bilder 10% von geschlechts Teile und 34% beim akt -.-_


ich würde zweiterem eine höherem prozentsatz geben, letzteres ist bei /b/ eher seltener


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Guten abend


hi miley suchti! du weißt sicher wann sie geb hatt wa?


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _SHUT THE FUCK UP_


Nicht gleich böse werden :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. November 2009)

<3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2009)

ca. jeder 10 Post ist hier von Razyl... Das ist net mehr schön.


----------



## Lekraan (6. November 2009)

Alle ärgern Rexo :>


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> ca. jeder 10 Post ist hier von Razyl... Das ist net mehr schön.


So what?


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht gleich böse werden :<



_Ich werd Langsam auf das Thema Furry´s sind Zoophil und Pervers aggresiv und nicht gut drauf ansprechbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hi miley suchti! du weißt sicher wann sie geb hatt wa?




Jup sie hat 10 tage nach mir B-day Am 23 November =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich werd Langsam auf das Thema Furry´s sind Zoophil und Pervers aggresiv und nicht gut drauf ansprechbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich werd Langsam auf das Thema Furry´s sind Zoophil und Pervers aggresiv und nicht gut drauf ansprechbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab es nicht ernst gemeint :<


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

ftw!


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Dan weist es jetzt 

wen ich noch ein wort zu Thema Furry pervers hohre rast ich aus _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2009)




----------



## Lekraan (6. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ftw!



sowas hörst du? o.o


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Furry pervers


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Jup sie hat 10 tage nach mir B-day Am 23 November =)


hmm i know.... du hast am 13ten krass ich hatte am 3ten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@lekraan ja metal ist gail und lachi steckte mich damit an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

ftw!


----------



## Leoncore (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> <3



Endlich mal jemand, mit gutem Musikgeschmack hier. ;-)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hmm i know.... du hast am 13ten krass ich hatte am 3ten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




333 :O Wir sind der halbe Antichrist :>

@ den über mir JEHA Hardstyle <3 ^^ schau ma auf meinem YT Profil Vorbei da lade ich Zuckunft auch hardstyle weiter hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/user/BladeDragonGX


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Quots Gelten auch genau wie Quots verstumelungen -.-_


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Dan weist es jetzt
> 
> wen ich noch ein wort zu Thema Furry pervers hohre rast ich aus _


furry pervers?


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 333 :O Wir sind der halbe Antichrist :>


yeah!!!


HOT!!!!


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_mm...Big Lillyan is watching me :/_


----------



## Lillyan (6. November 2009)

Depeche Mode? Falls die Frage noch aktuell ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend


----------



## Lekraan (6. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> @lekraan ja metal ist gail und lachi steckte mich damit an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich tendiere langsam aber sicher vom Hip Hop zum Metal ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber sowas gefällt mir auch sehr .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

Ganz ruhig... Die Mods regeln das schon.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. November 2009)

Das ist Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2009)




----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Depeche Mode? Falls die Frage noch aktuell ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Abend und die frage war nemmer aktuell... ein wenig Googeln hat geholfen, aber dennoch danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Das ist Musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein ist es nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


uhhh nun hab ich aber angst


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Das ist Musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt sinds 2  1 Sterne Wertungen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend und die frage war nemmer aktuell... ein wenig Googeln hat geholfen, aber dennoch danke dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Doch ist es !!! Und Nächstes jahr bin ich auf der DEFQON ONE


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Das ist Musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1 stern bewertung, sagt schon alles^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Doch ist es !!!


hahahaha


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 1 stern bewertung, sagt schon alles^^



Wen das Hopper Kinder Hören sagt das viel aus Hopper = dreck =)


----------



## Skatero (6. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jetzt sinds 2  1 Sterne Wertungen.


3


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Das Entspannt mich iwie 


_


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wen das Hopper Kinder Hören sagt das viel aus Hopper = dreck =)


du hast es erfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. November 2009)

Defqon one SYDNEY ^^


----------



## Leoncore (6. November 2009)

Wahre Musik


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wen das Hopper Kinder Hören sagt das viel aus Hopper = dreck =)


hier habens auch welche bewertet und es sind keine hip hop kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Doch ist es !!! Und Nächstes jahr bin ich auf der DEFQON ONE



mein ehrliches und aufrichtiges beileid blade


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wen das Hopper Kinder Hören sagt das viel aus Hopper = dreck =)


Weil ich auch voll der Hopper bin...
Apropos, 1 Stern Bewertung :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. November 2009)

OMG Ihr Mit Euren ÖHHH ich Bewerte schlecht scheiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> <3


Ich hab einen besseren remix, sag mir icq nummer und ich schicks dir :>


----------



## Lekraan (6. November 2009)

UND WEM GEFÄLLT DIESES LIED?


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mein ehrliches und aufrichtiges beileid blade


erklär rexo mal, dass es nicht nur /b/ gibt


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> UND WEM GEFÄLLT DIESES LIED?



g0il

@ kronas
wie den?
k.p wie ich das beschreiben soll


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> UND WEM GEFÄLLT DIESES LIED?


+


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. November 2009)

Hopper Kinder = keine Hardstyle Hörer !!! PUNKT!


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> UND WEM GEFÄLLT DIESES LIED?


mich!


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Das ist Musik Daft Punk xD 



_


----------



## Lekraan (6. November 2009)

Na also ... ^^ Geschamck getroffen!

Tag Lachmann


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. November 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Wahre Musik



Hm schranz wen ich Richtig höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hopper Kinder = keine Hardstyle Hörer !!! PUNKT!


Hardstyle kann bleibende Gehirnschäden verursachen. Das stellte ich gerade fest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> UND WEM GEFÄLLT DIESES LIED?


nice^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Na also ... ^^ Geschamck getroffen!
> 
> Tag Lachmann



moin


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2009)

Trve ist eh nur Alternative Rock/ Alternative Metal.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Trve ist eh nur Alternative Rock/ Alternative Metal.



trve ist wenn nur manowar ^^


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Lachmann??_


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hopper Kinder = keine Hardstyle Hörer !!! PUNKT!


Ich bin kein Hopper Kind und höre keinen Hardstyle. 
Zumindest weiß ich nun, warum du so schlecht schreibst...


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

rexo?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hardstyle kann bleibende Gehirnschäden verursachen. Das stellte ich gerade fest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und nun wieder beleidigend werden ich glaubs nicht ARM


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Trve ist eh nur Alternative Rock/ Alternative Metal.


On this day i see clearly erverthing is come to live...^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hopper Kinder = keine Hardstyle Hörer !!! PUNKT!


egtl hast du da ausrufezeichen.


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> und nun wieder beleidigend werden ich glaubs nicht ARM


Schrei doch nicht immer gleich so...


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Brauch Harte Musik zum Laut aufdrehen zum abregen nachbarn sind nich da und eltern sind weg gibt tipp go!!_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> On this day i see clearly erverthing is come to live...^^



Was ist los?


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> und nun wieder beleidigend werden ich glaubs nicht ARM


na das sagt grad der richtige


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. November 2009)

<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Leoncore (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm schranz wen ich Richtig höre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, eher Gabber!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Brauch Harte Musik zum Laut aufdrehen zum abregen nachbarn sind nich da und eltern sind weg gibt tipp go!!_


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5d9qrKN0u1E


----------



## Skatero (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> und nun wieder beleidigend werden ich glaubs nicht ARM


1. War da ein Smilie hintendran. Dadurch erkennt man, dass es nicht ernst gemeint ist.
2. Ist für mich "Hopper Kind" auch eine Beleidigung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> egtl hast du da ausrufezeichen.



pwnd^^


Rexo schrieb:


> _Brauch Harte Musik zum Laut aufdrehen zum abregen nachbarn sind nich da und eltern sind weg gibt tipp go!!_



neues gama bomb album
judas priest
heaven shall burn
municipal waste
und sowas..


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


Die wurde vor kurzem zum Star mit den schlechtesten Einfluss gewählt... hat wohl seinen Grund *Zu dir schau*


----------



## Lekraan (6. November 2009)

Und wem taught das? Scheint aber nicht das original zu sein ... oder?


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was ist los?


du kennst dass lied von deinem avatar nicht OMFG




BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


HOT!!!!*sabber* gehirn aussachlet*


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5d9qrKN0u1E



_Musste vorerst reichen :/_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2009)

Die MF Die is eh das beste Leid zum abreagieren.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die wurde vor kurzem zum Star mit den schlechtesten Einfluss gewählt... hat wohl seinen Grund *Zu dir schau*




Wärst du die Nachbarin gewesen die mein Hund heute fast Grund los Getreten hätte hätte ich mich nicht Zurück gehalten und BÄM ......


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wärst du die Nachbarin gewesen die mein Hund heute fast Grund los Getreten hätte hätte ich mich nicht Zurück gehalten und BÄM ......


uiiii da isser wieder sauer, hütet euch


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wärst du die Nachbarin gewesen die mein Hund heute fast Grund los Getreten hätte hätte ich mich nicht Zurück gehalten und BÄM ......


Siehste, perfektes Beispiel für den schlechten Einfluss...


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2009)

Du hast ein ziemliches Aggressionsproblem...


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wärst du die Nachbarin gewesen die mein Hund heute fast Grund los Getreten hätte hätte ich mich nicht Zurück gehalten und BÄM ......


jaja nur weil sie langsam erwachsen wird und aus dem disney kram rauskommt...(endlich)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Siehste, perfektes Beispiel für den schlechten Einfluss...




sei still :>


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_@Selor wer ?_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2009)

Sagt mal ne Zahl zwischen 1 und 13.


----------



## Lillyan (6. November 2009)




----------



## Skatero (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@Selor wer ?_


Wer wohl...


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

rexo:








kleine auswahl


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sagt mal ne Zahl zwischen 1 und 13.


3 mein geb^^


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_13 :/

@Lachmann gut danke fur tipps_


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@Selor wer ?_


blade, der rastet bei jedem shice aus


----------



## Skatero (6. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sagt mal ne Zahl zwischen 1 und 13.


5.4356435632545645364356754326436456435634563463456


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2009)

Ok, Mittelding aus 3 und 13 und 5.4356435632545645364356754326436456435634563463456 ist gerundet hmmm.... 7.


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jaja nur weil sie langsam erwachsen wird und aus dem disney kram rauskommt...(endlich)


Und dann verfällt sie in Alkohol-Sucht, Drogen-Sucht, schneidet sich die haare ab, Sex-Skandale etc. wir kennen die Nummer schon :>



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> sei still :>


Nö, Mister "Ich sehe sofort rot"


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sagt mal ne Zahl zwischen 1 und 13.




3,14159265


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und dann verfällt sie in Alkohol-Sucht, Drogen-Sucht, schneidet sich die haare ab, Sex-Skandale etc. wir kennen die Nummer schon :>


KANN passieren MUSS aber nicht....i hope so not...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 3,14159265


Plus pi wurd dann so 6 sein...


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Gerade uber einen Klassiker gefolgen o man da werden erinerungen wach



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und dann verfällt sie in Alkohol-Sucht, Drogen-Sucht, schneidet sich die haare ab, Sex-Skandale etc. wir kennen die Nummer schon :>
> 
> 
> Nö, Mister "Ich sehe sofort rot"




Tzööö .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> KANN passieren MUSS aber nicht....i hope so not...


Scheint aber so... sie hat sich ja mittlerweile schon einiges geleistet...

Zudem haben sich viele ehemalige Disney-Stars dann so verfangen :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Scheint aber so... sie hat sich ja mittlerweile schon einiges geleistet...
> 
> Zudem haben sich viele ehemalige Disney-Stars dann so verfangen :>



diese disney "stars" sind eh alle faggots


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Scheint aber so... sie hat sich ja mittlerweile schon einiges geleistet...
> 
> Zudem haben sich viele ehemalige Disney-Stars dann so verfangen :>


heißt noch lange nichts...wie gesagt es kann muss aber nicht...und dann sie soll ruhig zeigen was sie hatt so hab ich was zu gaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...solang snocht übertrieben wird...*schwärm*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2009)

Will mir ne Reportage ansehen... Kennt jmd ne interessante Reportage auf Youtube oder Myvideo?


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> heißt moch lange nichts...wie gesagt es kann muss aber nicht...und dann sie soll ruhig zeigen was soe hatt so hab ich was zu gaffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So blöd wie Miley Cyrus ist würde ich Ihr sogar zutrauen, dass sie dann die Ausrede nimmt "Mein Laptop wurde gehackt"...

Und wirklich was hat sie ja nicht.... aber hey, die erste OP hat sie ja anscheinend schon hinter sich X)


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Will mir ne Reportage ansehen... Kennt jmd ne interessante Reportage auf Youtube oder Myvideo?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSbf5YjwF50 besser als jede repo XD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSbf5YjwF50 besser als jede repo XD



Hmm, doof nur, dass ich des shcon live gesehen hab.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. November 2009)

*Blade Zieht sich Tief verletzt zurück Q_Q*


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So blöd wie Miley Cyrus ist würde ich Ihr sogar zutrauen, dass sie dann die Ausrede nimmt "Mein Laptop wurde gehackt"...
> 
> Und wirklich was hat sie ja nicht.... aber hey, die erste OP hat sie ja anscheinend schon hinter sich X)


Nein,sie hatt keine op....aber naja wechseln wir das thema =/


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Wahre bestimmt bei anderer besetzung und echter verfilmung ein kassen knuller gewesen 




_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DAS Rad für Männer.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *Blade Zieht sich Tief verletzt zurück Q_Q*



und wieder hast du mein tiefes und ehrlich gemeintes beileid


----------



## Lekraan (6. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sagt mal ne Zahl zwischen 1 und 13.



4


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und wieder hast du mein tiefes und ehrlich gemeintes beileid


ne gute dosis metal sollte da doch helpen wa?!?


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *Blade Zieht sich Tief verletzt zurück Q_Q*


Keiner wird dir eine Träne nachweinen...



Edou schrieb:


> Nein,sie hatt keine op....aber naja wechseln wir das thema =/


Joa, klar, wäre ich Miley, würde ich das auch sagen. Kommtja besser an...


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ne gute dosis metal sollte da doch helpen wa?!?



jep

@ razyl 
ich würde schon weinen wenn blade geht  der is doch ein netter junger mann


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. November 2009)

*meint edou is der einzig der ihn versteht :>


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jep
> 
> @ razyl
> ich würde schon weinen wenn blade geht  der is doch ein netter junger mann


ob meine nachbarn wohl terror machen wenn ich nochmal voll aufdreh :O?


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ob meine nachbarn wohl terror machen wenn ich nochmal voll aufdreh :O?



riskiers!


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

> "Das waren große, zähe Mädchen, und ich war dürr und klein. Sie waren durchaus in der Lage, mir weh zu tun", zitiert die britische "Sun" aus dem jetzt veröffentlichten Buch "Miles to go"



Das Buch hat sich Blade auch gekauft, nur kann er es net lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *meint edou is der einzig der ihn versteht :>


dass tu ich,dass tu ich



DER schrieb:


> riskiers!


hmm ne k.b. auf cops =/


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hmm ne k.b. auf cops =/



laaaaaaaaangweiler :/


----------



## MasterXoX (6. November 2009)

*LACHMAN!* Hast du noch mehr von diesen Liedern? <3 Ich entwickle ein Gefühl dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Buch hat sich Blade auch gekauft, nur kann er es net lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol , ja dass kenn ich (net dass buch) habs mal iwo gelesen war bei ihr damals in der schule oder sowas..ka...aber egal^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2009)

Einfach epic.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> *LACHMAN!* Hast du noch mehr von diesen Liedern? <3 Ich entwickle ein Gefühl dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



von welcher band?


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> laaaaaaaaangweiler :/


ok aber nur weil du es bist


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_So neue sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ok aber nur weil du es bist



häng hinter das drowning pool noch ein feat. rob zombie und es wär perfekt 


sieht gut aus renko


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. November 2009)

Das Lied is Toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (6. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> von welcher band?



ka! Post einfach irgendwas =D


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_AC/DC is epic und lachmann leider Fail xD wen da smein name sien sollte ^^_


----------



## Edou (6. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> häng hinter das drowning pool noch ein feat. rob zombie und es wär perfekt
> 
> 
> sieht gut aus renko


hatt ich vorhin schon^^ gepostet^^ deswegen dass da


 hmm cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber für lachi nochmal


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)




----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hatt ich vorhin schon^^ gepostet^^ deswegen dass da


Der Typ im ersten Lied sieht wie ne Mischung ausm Undertaker und Triple H und vllt. noch ein bisschen Hitler aus.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

Hmpf >_> Nächsten freitag 18 =/


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hmpf >_> Nächsten freitag 18 =/


gz.....<<<<<<<me goez off..nacht un so!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ka! Post einfach irgendwas =D










viel spaß^^




Rexo schrieb:


> _AC/DC is epic und lachmann leider Fail xD wen da smein name sien sollte ^^_



och hoppla xD
ich kenn noch nen renko und rexo klingt halt so ähnlich ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hmpf >_> Nächsten freitag 18 =/



cool ^^


Edou schrieb:


> gz.....<<<<<<<me goez off..nacht un so!!!!



nacht


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Mir is Langweilig!! 

_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

Nacht Edou =)


----------



## Arosk (7. November 2009)

BEST!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

LOL das is Krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

ICH BIN KRAAANK!


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Glaube hab gerade einen neuen Trash Horror film gefunden den ich mag xD _


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> ICH BIN KRAAANK!



mein aufrichtiges beileid


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

jo, 40° Grad Fieber


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> jo, 40° Grad Fieber



gott O_o
auf dir kann man ja schon spiegeleier braten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> viel spaß^^



thx m8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

joar, so in etwa...und ich kann nicht schlafen Hey, Wetten, dass am Montag wieder alles in Butterist?


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Klick mich bin Gefahrlich

DEr Film is epic ^^_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

Ich spring Noch mit 41 Grad Fieber Rum aber naja Jeder is anders O_o


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich spring Noch mit 41 Grad Fieber Rum aber naja Jeder is anders O_o



Neben mir liegt meine mutter?


----------



## Lekraan (7. November 2009)

Endlich lvl 28 mitm Warri! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

gz


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> thx m8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



immer wieder gern ^^


Soladra schrieb:


> joar, so in etwa...und ich kann nicht schlafen Hey, Wetten, dass am Montag wieder alles in Butterist?



wär doch schön ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Neben mir liegt meine mutter?



Auch krank Uhh Nicht Gut 

da wünsche ich doch rasche und Gute besserung


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Neben mir liegt meine mutter?


*verkneift sich nen kommentar*


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

-.- Mon´tag ist schule?


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *verkneift sich nen kommentar*



do it faggot


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Kennt wer n guten FIlm??_


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *verkneift sich nen kommentar*



Sie hat mikch gezwungen, im großen Bett zu schlafen,denn noch gehör ich unter der ELTERNGEISEL!!!


----------



## Lekraan (7. November 2009)

Wer hat diesen Film schon gesehen? 

DER Film ist EPIC!!! Da bekomm ich immer wieder Gänsehaut bei dem Trailer .... bester Film den ich je gesehen habe ... schaut ihn an wenn ihr'n noch nicht gesehen habt ... danach habt ihr nen neuen Lieblingsfilm .... versprochen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kennt wer n guten FIlm??_




The crow


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> The cow



Fix`d


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Horror film??

edit@Blade das is so damliche deine fixes-.-_


----------



## Lekraan (7. November 2009)

96 Hours!!! EHRLICH!!!! XD


----------



## MasterXoX (7. November 2009)

*new avatar + siggi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Frage mich gerade ob das was wierd ohne robert englund als Freddy :/


_


----------



## Lekraan (7. November 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> *new avatar + siggi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gz vom nup!


----------



## MasterXoX (7. November 2009)

cO Wieso wechselt mein Avatar nicht


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Dauert immer n kleines bissen _


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

also die signafind ich irg. doof


----------



## Skatero (7. November 2009)

Dragon Age ist so verdammt genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)




----------



## Lillyan (7. November 2009)




----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

^
|
|

okay... krass


----------



## Skyler93 (7. November 2009)

Oooooooooooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
yyyyyy
das sorgt für totale verblödung, der ende Erst =( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> also die signafind ich irg. doof




Ich finde sie geil.


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

naja, ich kann scherze mit Hitler nicht verstehen bzw nicht drüber lachen.


----------



## Grushdak (7. November 2009)

moinsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> moinsen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du hast mein Avatar nachgemacht ^^

Tante Edith sagt: Deiner ist schöner xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

moin grushdak


----------



## Grushdak (7. November 2009)

Nachgemacht nicht - nur gestern aus dem Music Video von Holyman heraus erstellt ...


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

moin moin


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. November 2009)

And remember: Never try to drink sparkling wine, when sittin' at your PC!


----------



## Grushdak (7. November 2009)

Ach das waren Zeiten ..... 3 Tage tanzen ohne Ende ....



Heute kann ich nicht mal mehr richtig laufen - 2x in 1er Woche auf die Schnauze gepackt.^^


----------



## Arosk (7. November 2009)

Ich lad mir grad mal spontan Kalonline runter xD schon ewig nicht mehr gespielt.


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

boing!


----------



## Skatero (7. November 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. November 2009)

abend


----------



## H2OTest (7. November 2009)

nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

mohoin


----------



## H2OTest (7. November 2009)

grad naruto shippuuden folge 134 geguckt omg war die geil!


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Wie ich diese PES 10-Leaver hasse -.-


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> grad naruto shippuuden folge 134 geguckt omg war die geil!



Naruto ist dumm.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nabönd


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naruto ist dumm.




_/sign xD _


----------



## H2OTest (7. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naruto ist dumm.



Ja, der HAuptcharakter "Naruto" ist dumm


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie ich diese PES 10-Leaver hasse -.-


hmmm idioten? ich mag naruto nicht abe rals dumm würd ich es nicht bezeichnen^^


----------



## Skatero (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _/sign xD _


Stimmt gar nicht.


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hmmm idioten?


Sobald sie 0:1 zurückliegen und es bis zur 75. Minute nicht schaffen das zu drehen leaven sie... ><


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Stimmt gar nicht.




_Naruto is der einzige Anime dne ich nicht ausstehen kanne _


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sobald sie 0:1 zurückliegen und es bis zur 75. Minute nicht schaffen das zu drehen leaven sie... ><


ololol ich hätt die übelst geflamet ;D


----------



## H2OTest (7. November 2009)

hmm ich mag ihn


----------



## Skatero (7. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sobald sie 0:1 zurückliegen und es bis zur 75. Minute nicht schaffen das zu drehen leaven sie... ><


Gibts da nachher kein "Minuspunkt" so ähnlich wie bei LoL?



Rexo schrieb:


> _Naruto is der einzige Anime dne ich nicht ausstehen kanne _


Hast du dir auch schon Shippuuden angeschaut? (Natürlich nicht auf RTL II)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. November 2009)

Naruto ist dumm weil,
Es einfach Verdummung ist.
Weil die immer mit den Armen nach hintengestreckt rennen.
Weils der dümmste und hässlichste Mensch den ich kenne gut findet.
Weil die immer mit den Händen rumfuchteln, wenn sie ihr Chakra losspritzen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Naruto is der einzige Anime dne ich nicht ausstehen kanne _



naruto = kleiner übelste power die alles mit ihrer tollen freundschaft (das nervt eh an diesen rtl 2 animes -.-) wegr0xx0rn

aber die unzensierten shipuuden folgen sind gut ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gibts da nachher kein "Minuspunkt" so ähnlich wie bei LoL?


Sie verlieren nur langsam ihr Rating... ich gewinne aber keins :X


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Das ist echte Musik xD 

Fatboy SLim_


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naruto = kleiner übelste power die alles mit ihrer tollen freundschaft (das nervt eh an diesen rtl 2 animes -.-) wegr0xx0rn
> 
> aber die unzensierten shipuuden folgen sind gut ^^


jupp...


----------



## Skatero (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naruto = kleiner übelste power die alles mit ihrer tollen freundschaft (das nervt eh an diesen rtl 2 animes -.-) wegr0xx0rn


Naruto ist nur so stark, weil er der Neunschwänzige in sich trägt. 
Am Anfang hatte er übrigens gar keine Freunde.
Er hat spezielles Training und dadurch wird er auch so stark. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Shipuuden hab ich noch nich geguckt hange gerade an Death Note ^^_


----------



## Skatero (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Shipuuden hab ich noch nich geguckt hange gerade an Death Note ^^_


Dann schau es dir an und vorher noch das Ende von Naruto. Damit du auch alles kapierst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naruto ist nur so stark, weil er der Neunschwänzige in sich trägt.
> Am Anfang hatte er übrigens gar keine Freunde.
> Er hat spezielles Training und dadurch wird er auch so stark.
> 
> ...


der trank bestimmt jeden morgen ACTIMEL...so wurde er stark doch eines tages war ein mini fuchs im aktimel dadurch hatt der den fuchs in sich


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann schau es dir an und vorher noch das Ende von Naruto. Damit du auch alles kapierst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Nein xD _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. November 2009)

Nur der Sandtyp aus Naruto ist cool. Mit seinen Sandsackratten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naruto ist nur so stark, weil er der Neunschwänzige in sich trägt.
> Am Anfang hatte er übrigens gar keine Freunde.
> Er hat spezielles Training und dadurch wird er auch so stark.
> 
> ...



ich kenn mich schonwas mit naruto aus ^^
hab bis zur folge geguckt als die in dem großen see den schildkröten dingens geist versiegeln wollen ^^


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Gara oder so^^_


----------



## Skatero (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> der trank bestimmt jeden morgen ACTIMEL...so wurde er stark doch eines tages war ein mini fuchs im aktimel dadurch hatt der den fuchs in sich


Nein. Der Hokage hat den Fuchs in ihm versiegelt.
Der starb auch dabei. Der Fuchs hätte sonst das ganze Dorf zerstört.


----------



## H2OTest (7. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nur der Sandtyp aus Naruto ist cool. Mit seinen Sandsackratten.



Gaara


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann schau es dir an und vorher noch das Ende von Naruto. Damit du auch alles kapierst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



death note ist endgeil 
nur das alternative ende ausm manga hat mir besser gefallen


----------



## Skatero (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich kenn mich schonwas mit naruto aus ^^
> hab bis zur folge geguckt als die in dem großen see den schildkröten dingens geist versiegeln wollen ^^


Dann hast du einfach nicht aufgepasst.^^


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

kronas in da house


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_o.O Gara in RL xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hi Kronas xD _


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein. Der Hokage hat den Fuchs in ihm versiegelt.
> Der starb auch dabei. Der Fuchs hätte sonst das ganze Dorf zerstört.


LÜGE es war so wie ich es sagte!!!!!!11111
und dieser hokage hatt selbstmord begangen er wollte nicht mitspielen in dem anime


----------



## H2OTest (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _o.O Gara in RL xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da fehlt was... was bloß?


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _o.O Gara in RL xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der sieht ja noch schlimmer aus als deine fursuit von gestern


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gara oder so^^_






H2OTest schrieb:


> Gaara



Ja, ich weiß, dass er Gaara heißt. Ich kenne auch noch Sackrathura, Sacksucke.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann hast du einfach nicht aufgepasst.^^



nja das was ich geschrieben hab war etwas übertrieben ^^


Kronas schrieb:


> kronas in da house



yoyo meine /b/rothas in da hood yo xD


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> der sieht ja noch schlimmer aus als deine fursuit von gestern


_

Was haben alle nur gegen Furry´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Was haben alle nur gegen Furry´s
> 
> ...


its pervert


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Was haben alle nur gegen Furry´s
> 
> ...


ich habe doch gesagt, dass die fursuit besser aussieht als der/die/das mensch grade


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Was haben alle nur gegen Furry´s
> 
> ...


wies aussieht nix effektives


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> its pervert




-.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

oh gott die diskussion geht wieder los oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



up the shut fuck you must xD


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> up the shut fuck you must xD


hoch das schließen scheiße du musst xD


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oh gott die diskussion geht wieder los oO




_Wen ja dan zieh ich lieber n Modi ins Thread dazu _


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hoch das schließen scheiße du musst xD



lernen viel zu tun hast..du....wtf?


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

jetzt hab ich wegen nawato wieder nen ohrwurm >_<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lernen viel zu tun hast..du....wtf?



A*sch offen du hast, zukriegen du musst!


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A) war dass nur spass^^ du tiervergewaltiger (ebenfalls spaß)
 ic nicht können dunkle seite zu mächtig ist!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

From Daylight in to Darkness

VLLT gehe ich diese jahr schon QLIMAX \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> A*sch offen du hast, zukriegen du musst!



zu lecken mich du hast



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wieder hast du mein aufrichtiges und ernstgemeintes beileid blade :/


----------



## H2OTest (7. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> From Daylight in to Darkness
> 
> VLLT gehe ich diese jahr schon QLIMAX \o/



Wenn du dann wieder da bist auf keinen Fall im Buffed forum posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Imba xD 



A!!! du hats heute Miley in deine YT favoriten gepresst!!
_


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> zu lecken mich du hast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zu viel beieid ist schlecht=/
btw moin blade!!!!


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


whoosh!


----------



## H2OTest (7. November 2009)

@ Rexo das ist soooooo genial! *Just pure Energy*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wenn du dann wieder da bist auf keinen Fall im Buffed forum posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer bist du den O_o


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_


Kronas schrieb:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


whoosh!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Holy Crap die arme Katze Katzen Bahn oder wie ^^_


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> A!!! du hats heute Miley in deine YT favoriten gepresst!!
> [/i]


you mean me?


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> zu viel beieid ist schlecht=/



kann niemals schaden bei blade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (7. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wer bist du den O_o



Wasser...


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wasser...


ne du bist seine vergangenheit gegenwart und ZUKUNFT!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> whoosh!



ohmagawd O_o
xD
*das mit seiner katze ausprobier*
brb


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> you mean me?




_ne der Miley Fan nummer 1 hier xD  Blade ^^_


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> From Daylight in to Darkness
> 
> VLLT gehe ich diese jahr schon QLIMAX \o/


Bleibt am besten dort für immer...


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _ne der Miley Fan nummer 1 hier xD  Blade ^^_


aso^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

hab mir heute das tenacious D album geholt xD
das ist so genial!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab mir heute das tenacious D album geholt xD
> das ist so genial!
> 
> 
> ...




_Welches ??_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

Qlimax ich Komme VLLt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ohmagawd O_o
> xD
> *das mit seiner katze ausprobier*
> brb



Wenn ich das mit meiner Katze machen würde, würde ich verbluten...


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab mir heute das tenacious D album geholt xD
> das ist so genial!
> 
> 
> ...


aha cool^^<<<kennt die band nicht-.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> <<<kennt die band nicht-.-


._. nich im ernst oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Welches ??_



the *hust*dick*hust* of destiny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mit meiner Katze machen würde, würde ich verbluten...




_Scharfe krallen oder wie??_


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mit meiner Katze machen würde, würde ich verbluten...


was holst du auch ne china katz oO


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Ihr kennt echt nicht Tenacious D? Schlimm!


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Scharfe krallen oder wie??_


meine hand ist schon bei meinem kater im mund wenn ich auch nur versuche in seine bauchgegend zu gelangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> aha cool^^<<<kennt die band nicht-.-



duuuuuuuuuuude
Tenacious D
die band von jack black ó_ó dem schauspieler 
sag bloß du kennst nicht den film
tenacious D in the pick of destiny?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Scharfe krallen oder wie??_



Wie jede normale Katze halt, bloß lässt sie (ja es ist eine sie, wer hätts gedacht) sich gar nicht gerne anfassen. Nur wenn sie auf der Coach liegt darf man´, wenn sie mal Lust darauf hat...


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> the *hust*dick*hust* of destiny
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_

Die stelle is so geil im Film xD 

Streng dich an ^^**den 20cm entferten schlalter mit P*** druck xD **

edit:@lachmann wir mussne glaub ich ne Tenacious D sonderbehandlung durchfuhren _


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> meine hand ist schon bei meinem kater im mund wenn ich auch nur versuche in seine bauchgegend zu gelangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mein kater weiß wer zuhause das sagen hat xD und wenn der mich kratzt, kratz ich den zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ rexo
we deactivated lasers with my dick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei edou?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

Gude laune ^^


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Lektion 1 Littel Jack und DIO 





JOP_


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> duuuuuuuuuuude
> Tenacious D
> die band von jack black ó_ó dem schauspieler
> sag bloß du kennst nicht den film
> tenacious D in the pick of destiny?


sagt mir leider nix T_T

btw jack black


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Gude laune ^^


drugs r bad mkay


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Wiso hab ich das vid damals gepostet-.-_


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> sagt mir leider nix T_T



guck dir rexos video an!
und danach beelzeboos xD
to be your litle bitch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und der foo fighters sänger in der rolle vom teufel ist einfach geil xD


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> guck dir rexos video an!
> und danach beelzeboos xD
> to be your litle bitch
> 
> ...



_
Ne erst  Classico dan Master Exploder und dan Beelzeboss ^^ danach tribute_


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Ne erst  Classico dan Master Exploder und dan Beelzeboss ^^_



oder so xD
the metal ist auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder the government totally sucks ^^


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Ne erst  Classico dan Master Exploder und dan Beelzeboss ^^ danach tribute_


hab mir übrigens das DISCO video von gestern angeschaut, es ist grausam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab mir übrigens das DISCO video von gestern angeschaut, es ist grausam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



giev link


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oder so xD
> the metal ist auch geil
> 
> 
> ...



_Jop ich find den song Baby iwie einschlafernt ^^ hab das ne zeit lang als Wecker gehabt ^^_


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> giev link


frag rexo, weiß nicht mehr wies hies^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jop ich find den song Baby iwie einschlafernt ^^ hab das ne zeit lang als Wecker gehabt ^^_


macht sinn


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

boom boom!


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Da hast du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**weglauft for den grottigen Fursuits **

_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

Heute ist Ja ein Q-Dance Event


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Da hast du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh mein odin O_o


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

EPIC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUvg7Empjfg...=PL&index=2


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. November 2009)

Ich hab mir grade  "Love and Death" gekauft.
dagegen stinkt ihr alle sooo ab ^^
Gestern des erste mal bei meinem lehrer geschaut und echt permanent abgebrochen, weil man einfach am Boden lag  xDD


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> EPIC
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUvg7Empjfg...=PL&index=2




_jop_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKyT2B7j6mU


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

Ohja Wie ich schon nen Freund zum Hardstyle gebracht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ohja Wie ich schon nen Freund zum Hardstyle gebracht habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du schwein :/


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ht0e4NpHkVM...feature=related dass ist sogar besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_GENIAL xD 

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKyT2B7j6mU



oh gott xD
bullyparade ist so epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _GENIAL xD
> 
> _





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

goil bullyparade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du schwein :/



Und er heisst auch dennis xD

BTW Jetzt läuft Houseqlassic \o/ Hardstyle die ganze nacht Durch WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Das Mirko is So Genial seine A Cappela Kunste sind genial 



_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ2ytAY4YwQ...feature=related


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und er heisst auch dennis xD
> 
> BTW Jetzt läuft Houseqlassic \o/ Hardstyle die ganze nacht Durch WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



wo ist ein klo?!
*kotz*
:x


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wo ist ein klo?!
> *kotz*
> :x



_II doch nich in meine richtung da sis ja ekelhaft _


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wo ist ein klo?!
> *kotz*
> :x



Heul doch 

HouseQlassic!!!!111


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wo ist ein klo?!
> *kotz*
> :x



Also House, Grindcore, Screamcore finde ich einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _II doch nich in meine richtung da sis ja ekelhaft _



sry :x


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Heul doch
> 
> HouseQlassic!!!!111



du hast es echt geschafft mich zum weinen zu bringen O_o das schaffen sonst nichtma 5 kilo zwiebeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




house,grindcore  und screamcore sind auch kacke alki


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

omfg die frau bei supertalent


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_WTF is House ??_


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

maaan bin ich gluecklich ueber meine neue Kopfhoerer...waren satte 30 Euronen^^
Bin pennen


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> maaan bin ich gluecklich ueber meine neue Kopfhoerer...waren satte 30 Euronen^^
> Bin pennen



gz ^^

nacht


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass ist ein HAUS!!!


----------



## H2OTest (7. November 2009)

good night 

Btw wie findet ihr meine sig?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

das war einfach nur schlecht...


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> ich seh da nur einen älteren herren der dabei ist ein kleines Kind zu missbrauchen



und was ist  mit dem großem ding im hintergrund? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Edou diene Joks werden immer schlechter geh in dne ruhestand _


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> ich seh da nur einen älteren herren der dabei ist ein kleines Kind zu missbrauchen


oh nein du hast seine finstere tat herausgefunden...XD


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Edou diene Joks werden immer schlechter geh in dne ruhestand _


I....CANT REST IN PEACE!!!


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

In PIECES


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> In PIECES



Och ne bitte net. Erinnert mich leider an den dümmsten und hässlichsten Menschen den ich kenne...


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> In PIECES


You go with me STRAIGHT TO HELL...AND ARE YOU DOWN WITH THAT I HAVE 2 WORDS FOR YA: SUCK IT!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> You go with me* STRAIGHT TO HELL*...AND ARE YOU DOWN WITH THAT I HAVE 2 WORDS FOR YA: SUCK IT!!!



hey das isn lied von rage


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> You go with me STRAIGHT TO HELL...AND ARE YOU DOWN WITH THAT I HAVE 2 WORDS FOR YA: SUCK IT!!!



And IF YOU ARE NOT down with that heißt das...


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hey das isn lied von rage


cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW SD IS COMING!!!!^^


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

heut ist echt nicht mein tag
ich stoße mich an allen gegenständen die ich sehe und grade ich ein glas umgefallen und es war kapput oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sry :x
> 
> 
> du hast es echt geschafft mich zum weinen zu bringen O_o das schaffen sonst nichtma 5 kilo zwiebeln
> ...




ich bin ebend Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Armer kronas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

lol MATT macht in dem neuen SD intro die J mit seinen Fingern für JEFF ololol


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich bin ebend Geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nja....ne.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich bin ebend Geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pack den lümmel wieder ein du sau


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pack den lümmel wieder ein du sau



du denkst auch immer nur an das schlimmste...tzz tzz tzz


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pack den lümmel wieder ein du sau


da fällt mirn spruch von einem vater von nem kumpel ein

'Solange du mit DEINEM Penis unter MEINEM Tisch sitzt gelten MEINE Regeln!'


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

man der wow patch sol mal laden musste grade nochmal 1.7gb patch laden weil der andere kapput war -.-


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Das geht ab ^^

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> da fällt mirn spruch von einem vater von nem kumpel ein
> 
> 'Solange du mit DEINEM Penis unter MEINEM Tisch sitzt gelten MEINE Regeln!'


rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der hät ihn eifnach auspacken und aufn tisch legen sollen *fg*


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

langsam sieht man dem Undertaker sein alter an...abe rich mag den ministry of darnknes mantel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> langsam sieht man dem Undertaker sein alter an...abe rich mag den ministry of darnknes mantel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jap, der sah auch schonmal besser aus ^^


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Noch 19 Beitrage bis 2000 posts xD _


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Noch 20 Beitrage bis 2000 posts xD _


19... n4p


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Noch 19 Beitrage bis 2000 posts xD _



dann hau rein ^^


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap, der sah auch schonmal besser aus ^^


Laut Lösung muss man nen WWE superstar opfern. Hast du einen WWE superstar geopfert?


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

also wirklich.
Aber jz wirklich gn8^^


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Edou sei ruhig das odet einen ja an -.-_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG8bZ_gWBbQ
EPIC


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Edou sei ruhig das odet einen ja an -.-_


sagt der Tiervergewaltiger....


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Laut Lösung muss man nen WWE superstar opfern. Hast du einen WWE superstar geopfert?



noch nicht :x


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> also wirklich.
> Aber jz wirklich gn8^^


nacht


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Noch 19 Beitrage bis 2000 posts xD _


noch 4 seiten bis zur schnappszahl^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> noch 4 seiten bis zur schnappszahl^^



das sinds aber 5505 >_>


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> also wirklich.
> Aber jz wirklich gn8^^



nacht ^^


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> sagt der Tiervergewaltiger....


_
Das is nicht mehr Lustig -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Das is nicht mehr Lustig -.-
> 
> _


doch, iwie schon


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Das is nicht mehr Lustig -.-
> 
> 
> ...


dass auch nichtmehr =/ und von dir lass ich mir doch net sagen dass ich ruhig sein soll Oo


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das sinds aber 5505 >_>


warum bemerkt jeder meine mathematische unfähigkeit


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Der Klugere gibt nach :/_


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> doch, iwie schon



du findest tiervergewaltiger lustig?
drugs...bad undso...


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum bemerkt jeder meine mathematische unfähigkeit


weils offensichtlich ist XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum bemerkt jeder meine mathematische unfähigkeit


weil du sie überall demonstrierst


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Der Klugere gibt nach :/_


sieht man ja an deiner tasta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> du findest tiervergewaltiger lustig?
> drugs...bad undso...


nein, das argument in dem zusammenhang... zusammenhänge verstehen unso
drugs... bad unso


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Der Klugere gibt nach :/_


hab ich die ganze zeit bis du wieder mit dem scheiß kamst das es nichtmehr lustig sei und ich ruhig sein soll also bin ich der klügere...aber naja lassen wir dass...


----------



## nicosam (7. November 2009)

Gerade übelst am Chillen hock hier mit ner Pulle Cola über Headset Musik am hören und neben bei noch ein bischen chatten und spielen =D gemütlicher abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein, das argument in dem zusammenhang... zusammenhänge verstehen unso
> drugs... bad unso



verstehe...undso...jo....


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

nicosam schrieb:


> Gerade übelst am Chillen hock hier mit ner Pulle Cola über Headset Musik am hören und neben bei noch ein bischen chatten und spielen =D gemütlicher abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oh noez ein neuer :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oh noez ein neuer :O



verscheuch ihn dann auch nicht direkt wieder


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_mmm..lecker frisch fleisch ^^_


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> verscheuch ihn dann auch nicht direkt wieder


*präsentkorb mit einer 4chananleitung und diversen abgelaufenen lebensmitteln geb*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

wer Schikt den die ganzen neun hier hin >_>


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mmm..lecker frisch fleisch ^^_


hmmich verkneif mir was ich sagen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: OMG NEUZUGANG welches opfer hatt den aufm transfermarkt gekauft Oo lachi du warst es ic weiß es :O


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Wir haben ihn verscheucht x_


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wir haben ihn verscheucht x_


NEIN lily wars


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *präsentkorb mit einer 4chananleitung und diversen abgelaufenen lebensmitteln geb*



gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wer Schikt den die ganzen neun hier hin >_>



lilly :x


Edou schrieb:


> BTW: OMG NEUZUGANG welches opfer hatt den aufm transfermarkt gekauft Oo lachi du warst es ic weiß es :O



ich hab gar nichts gemacht :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wir haben ihn verscheucht x_


also kein leckerli für dich in deinem fursuit :<


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wir haben ihn verscheucht x_


der sack hat meinen präsentkorb mitgehen lassen!


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> der sack hat meinen präsentkorb mitgehen lassen!


was bist du auch so leichtgläubig schreib nen gm an...ehm nen mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Hi Lillyan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab n vid fur dich ^^


_


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> also kein leckerli für dich in deinem fursuit :<



*sich vorstell wie rexo in einem fursuit ist und nen kleines kind ist*
hah....lustig..


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *sich vorstell wie rexo in einem fursuit ist und nen kleines kind ist*
> hah....lustig..



_
versteh ich iwie nicht :/_


----------



## Dominau (7. November 2009)

Rexo, das video ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> versteh ich iwie nicht :/_



oihh...verschrieben xD

du bist inem fursuit und beißt ein kleines kind :-$


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *sich vorstell wie rexo in einem fursuit ist und nen kleines kind* isst**
> hah....lustig..






Rexo schrieb:


> _
> versteh ich iwie nicht :/_


denke er hatt ein s bei ist vergessen habs mal dick gemacht :O


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Bin auch n Blutrunstiger Wolf ^^_


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bin auch n Blutrunstiger Wolf ^^_


du machst es mir schwer zu wiederstehn =/


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> du machst es mir schwer zu wiederstehn =/



_Mach doch raste nur bei Tiervergewaltiger aus :/_


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

PROSTATAVORSORGEUNTERSUCHUNG!!!


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mach doch raste nur bei Tiervergewaltiger aus :/_


aha....ist irgentwas in deiner kindheit passiert weil du da aussrastest XD....(nee nur spaß ...glaub ich mal)


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_o.O_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

http://radio.q-dance.nl/

<3


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> PROSTATAVORSORGEUNTERSUCHUNG!!!


du solltest lieber mal dein kopf untersuchen lassen =/


BTW: Nacht ich schau SD fertig und geh dann pennen morgen wieder zu freundin gehn....^^


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> aha....ist irgentwas in deiner kindheit passiert weil du da aussrastest XD....(nee nur spaß ...glaub ich mal)



Jein :/

_Als ich 7 Wahr wollte mich n Hund Besteigen :/_


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> du solltest lieber mal dein kopf untersuchen lassen =/
> 
> 
> BTW: Nacht ich schau SD fertig und geh dann pennen morgen wieder zu freundin gehn....^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nacht ^^


oooooookkkk.... rexo das ist ekelhaft


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Jein :/
> 
> _Als ich 7 Wahr wollte mich n Hund Besteigen :/_


*prust*


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *prust*


nee ich lach mich tot ;D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

Lillyan is Kommisch immer nur schauen :>


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J0LESDIMQ0
> 
> dann bist du das rexo?


SCHEIßE GEIL!


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1589&pk=12922
Sehr sehr sehr sehr nices Video


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Lillyan is Kommisch immer nur schauen :>



lilly is ne spannerin


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_hahaha-.- ich lach mich schlapp-.-_


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. November 2009)

und deswegen hasst du Tiervergewaltiger oder vergewaltigungen durch ein Tier?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lilly is ne spannerin



Jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> und deswegen hasst du Tiervergewaltiger oder vergewaltigungen durch ein Tier?



na jetzt lasst doch mal rexo in ruhe :x


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

scheiße ich krieg mich nemmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

HouseQlassic Is Goil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Bin ma weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is mir zu nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J0LESDIMQ0
> 
> dann bist du das rexo?


das wollte ich posten :X


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. November 2009)

na ich mein wer gackert muss schließlich auch legen oder?

will der sache nur auf den Grund gehen.
nicht dass er es anstaut, und irgendwann explodiert ^^


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bin ma weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bb ich geh jetzt auch nimms net zu ernst aber...ich weiß garnet wie ichs ausdrücken soll einach zum totlachen XD


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bin ma weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nooooooooin *zeitlupe*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

es ist Samstag 22:41 uhr und alle gehn wasn heute Kaputt O_o


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> es ist Samstag 22:41 uhr und alle gehn wasn heute Kaputt O_o


Du bist kaputt


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> es ist Samstag 22:41 uhr und alle gehn wasn heute Kaputt O_o


<<date miley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..in my dreams....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

Moah heute nacht Ach ne gehe ja nicht schlafen =( Morgen wird in meinem träumen das 3 Date mit Miley steigen =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> <<date miley
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hand aus der hose! :<


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hand aus der hose! :<


OMG bei euren posts kommt man garnet dazu dann lass ichs lieber bis ich schlafen geh :O


----------



## nicosam (7. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *präsentkorb mit einer 4chananleitung und diversen abgelaufenen lebensmitteln geb*



DANKE " an den Kopf werf


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Moah heute nacht Ach ne gehe ja nicht schlafen =( *Morgen wird in meinem träumen das 3 Date mit Miley steigen =)*


Was niemals in Erfüllung geht, da sie dich sowieso nie ausstehen wird...


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nooooooooin *zeitlupe*



*vorspull*


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Moah heute nacht Ach ne gehe ja nicht schlafen =( Morgen wird in meinem träumen das 3 Date mit Miley steigen =)



fap fap fap?


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> OMG bei euren posts kommt man garnet dazu dann lass ichs lieber bis ich schlafen geh :O






Kaga-chan schrieb:


> er ist sicher schon n schritt weiter und hat ihn ausgepackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





@ razyl...sie hatt ihn schon 2mal versetzt...und ich weiß auch wo sie in der zwischenzeit wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> @ razyl...sie hatt ihn schon 2mal versetzt...und ich weiß auch wo sie in der zwischenzeit wahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kackn


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kackn


nee bei mir!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> nee bei mir!


ich denke mal, du hast ne toilette


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> nee bei mir!



sie war bei dir kacken?


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kackn





Edou schrieb:


> nee bei mir!


Sie war bei dir kackn? lol


----------



## Kronas (7. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Moah heute nacht Ach ne gehe ja nicht schlafen =( Morgen wird in meinem träumen das 3 Date mit Miley steigen =)


gut, dass wir nicht in amerika sind
da zählt ein das erste date als fehlschlag wenn nicht wild geknutscht wird, was wohl bei dir und miley im dritten passieren würde^^


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

lol...ja ich hab nen klo aber  hatt sie nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lol...ja ich hab nen klo aber sie hatt sie nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



miley cyrus hatt kein klo?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lol...ja ich hab nen klo aber sie hatt sie nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sie hat nicht die toilette benutzt sondern einfach so? ewwww


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> miley cyrus hatt kein klo?


Ok Ok...

Also sie hatt einklo,ich hab ein klo,blade hatt sie schon 2 mal versetzt da war sie bei mir abe rnicht zum kacken Klar?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ok Ok...
> 
> Also sie hatt einklo,ich hab ein klo,razyl hatt sie schon 2 mal versetzt da war sie bei mir abe rnicht zum kacken Klar?


razyl?
drugs r bad mkay


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ok Ok...
> 
> Also sie hatt einklo,ich hab ein klo,*razyl* hatt sie schon 2 mal versetzt da war sie bei mir abe rnicht zum kacken Klar?


WTF?


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ok Ok...
> 
> Also sie hatt einklo,ich hab ein klo,razyl hatt sie schon 2 mal versetzt da war sie bei mir abe rnicht zum kacken Klar?



razyl hatt miley cyrus 2 mal versetzt?
drugs...bad...mmmkay?


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

jaa habs edithiert hab dein post nochmal gelesen und verschrieben =/


----------



## Manoroth (7. November 2009)

nehmnt wehniger drogen oder gebt mir auch was ab Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nehmnt wehniger drogen oder gebt mir auch was ab Oo



was hätts den gern?


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was hätts den gern?


<<<LSD wirkt im zufalls prinzip ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was hätts den gern?




Speed Und Rote Gummibären ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nehmnt wehniger drogen oder gebt mir auch was ab Oo


Es gibt ne Drogen namens ICQ :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Speed Und Rote Gummibären ^^



hasse haschisch in den taschen haste immer was zu naschen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hasse haschisch in den taschen haste immer was zu naschen



Wie sagte ein Homosexueller(hab nix gegen Schwule, ich bin nicht Homophob!!!):
Man muss immer den A*sch offen haben für neue Dinge!


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _/sign xD _



/sign2

guten abend!


----------



## Grushdak (7. November 2009)

Mensch, postet doch bitte mal etwas langsamer für nen Menschen fortgeschrittenen Alters.^^
Bis ich hier alles bereits heute Gepostete gelesen habe, ist keiner mehr im Topic.^^

nabend ..


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> /sign2
> 
> guten abend!



moin


Grushdak schrieb:


> Mensch, postet doch bitte mal etwas langsamer für nen Menschen fortgeschrittenen Alters.^^
> Bis ich hier alles bereits heute ggepostet gelesen habe, ist keiner mehr im Topic.^^
> 
> nabend ..



moin


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

fliegende trucks: dsf
truckende fliegen: lsd


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

LoL Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fliegende trucks: dsf
> truckende fliegen: lsd


hehe...


so GOODNIGHT @ all have sweet dreams (ausservblade miley bei mir) bsi moin in alter frische euer werter DROGENkunde Evil...


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> rückwärts gelesen ergibt lsd dsl fehlen nur noch 2 striche oben und man hat wieder dsf....
> 
> interessant.



wtf


----------



## MasterXoX (7. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fliegende trucks: dsf
> truckende fliegen: lsd




Deine Signatur gefällt mir :O


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> rückwärts gelesen ergibt lsd dsl fehlen nur noch 2 striche oben und man hat wieder dsf....
> 
> interessant.


ich ruf morgen eisman abdulla an ok?


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> &#1575;&#1616;&#1606;&#1618;&#1578;&#1616;&#1592;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1616;&#1610;


wieder haben die illuminaten was damit zu tun WTF EISMANN ABDULLA ES IST WICHTIG INC!!!


----------



## Manoroth (7. November 2009)

LSD nehme ich gerne n bisserl

is eh gerade total langweilig


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> LSD nehme ich gerne n bisserl
> 
> is eh gerade total langweilig






dadrauf hät ich jetzt bock ^^


----------



## Edou (7. November 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> das war arabisch für IN ORDNUNG^^


ICH SAG JA DIE ILLUMINATEN Oo die haben ganz sicher was damit zu dun 


btw: Inet spinnt grad kann die seite net laden =/

abe rich geh nu HEIA machen godnight..hoffe dass lsd wirkt nich wieder über nacht!


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> LSD nehme ich gerne n bisserl
> 
> is eh gerade total langweilig


Drogen nicht gut für Mano 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. November 2009)

Terroristen *indeckung spring*


----------



## Manoroth (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dadrauf hät ich jetzt bock ^^



bin dabei^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Drogen nicht gut für Mano
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach was. drogen und cih sind schon ganz dicke freunde^^


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ach was. drogen und cih sind schon ganz dicke freunde^^


Schlecht, sehr schlecht


----------



## nicosam (7. November 2009)




----------



## Manoroth (7. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schlecht, sehr schlecht



wiso?


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso?


Drogen = Bad = nicht gut


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. November 2009)

Mhh. Wir gehen am Montag nach Nürnberg und bleiben da ne Nacht. Wir wollen da dann durchmachen. Wisst ihr, was man so lustiges machen kann mit ca. 4 bis 6 Jungens? (außer Kekswichsen ihr perverts!)


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso?



drugs r bad mmmkay


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mhh. Wir gehen am Montag nach Nürnberg und bleiben da ne Nacht. Wir wollen da dann durchmachen. Wisst ihr, was man so lustiges machen kann mit ca. 4 bis 6 Jungens? (außer Kekswichsen ihr perverts!)


5 gegen Willy spielen in der Runde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mhh. Wir gehen am Montag nach Nürnberg und bleiben da ne Nacht. Wir wollen da dann durchmachen. Wisst ihr, was man so lustiges machen kann mit ca. 4 bis 6 Jungens? (außer Kekswichsen ihr perverts!)


ringelpiez mit anfassen, in der dusche die seife fallen lassen


----------



## Manoroth (7. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mhh. Wir gehen am Montag nach Nürnberg und bleiben da ne Nacht. Wir wollen da dann durchmachen. Wisst ihr, was man so lustiges machen kann mit ca. 4 bis 6 Jungens? (außer Kekswichsen ihr perverts!)



saufen, saufen und rausgehn und iwelchen mist anstellen, saufen und im hotel oder wo auch immer ihr übernachtet iwelchen mist anstellen, saufen und vom balkon reiern (das macht echt laune^^) und und und^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> drugs r bad mmmkay



spielverderber-.-


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> saufen, saufen und rausgehn und iwelchen mist anstellen, saufen und im hotel oder wo auch immer ihr übernachtet iwelchen mist anstellen, saufen und vom balkon reiern (das macht echt laune^^) und und und^^


*ALKOHOLIKER!​*


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> saufen, saufen und rausgehn und iwelchen mist anstellen, saufen und im hotel oder wo auch immer ihr übernachtet iwelchen mist anstellen, saufen und vom balkon reiern (das macht echt laune^^) und und und^^



! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nimm ne xbox und paar spiele mit ^^


----------



## nicosam (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bin dabei^^




ich auch


----------



## Manoroth (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und den alk net vergessen! 

2 10 liter kanister met sollten reichen pro person


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

Abend!


----------



## Manoroth (7. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Abend!



juten abend^^ IN FLAMES WE TRUST!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und den alk net vergessen!
> 
> 2 10 liter kanister met sollten reichen pro person



Alkohol kann zur Heimschickung führen!!!


----------



## Manoroth (7. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Alkohol kann zur Heimschickung führen!!!



müsst ja net vorm lehrer oder ka wem saufen-.-


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> juten abend^^ IN FLAMES WE TRUST!!!


Not


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> juten abend^^ IN FLAMES WE TRUST!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Joa In Flames (Donuts) we trust ! \m/ ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und den alk net vergessen!
> 
> 2 10 liter kanister met sollten reichen pro person



alk is standard 
bin davon ausgegangen das wäre klar xD



Nawato schrieb:


> Abend!



moin


----------



## Manoroth (7. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Not



Ketzer! verbrennt ihn!


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Ketzer! verbrennt ihn!


Ähem nö.


----------



## Manoroth (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> alk is standard
> bin davon ausgegangen das wäre klar xD



bei der heutigen jugend weiss man ja nie... die verstehn einfach nemmer richtig zu feiern und zu saufen


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bei der heutigen jugend weiss man ja nie... die verstehn einfach nemmer richtig zu feiern und zu saufen


Doch... vielleicht auch nicht ... wer weiß ... könnte sein .... oder auch nicht!


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bei der heutigen jugend weiss man ja nie... die verstehn einfach nemmer richtig zu feiern und zu saufen


Alkohol ist weiterhin ungesund X)


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bei der heutigen jugend weiss man ja nie... die verstehn einfach nemmer richtig zu feiern und zu saufen



jep...
aber verständlich
wie kann man auch zu sowas wie 
hey dasch gäht ab
feiern?!


----------



## Manoroth (7. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem nö.



steinigen? rädern? strecken auf der streckbank? ertränken? von ner klippe stossen? von der reeling stossen? erschiessen? mit säure übergiessen?


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> steinigen? rädern? strecken auf der streckbank? ertränken? von ner klippe stossen? von der reeling stossen? erschiessen? mit säure übergiessen?


Eher mich als Gott huldigen


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eher mich als Gott huldigen



gott für was?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. November 2009)

Ey, ich glaube ich bleib für den Rest meines Lebens Straight Edge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ey, ich glaube ich bleib für den Rest meines Lebens Straight Edge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



langweilig O_o


----------



## Manoroth (7. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alkohol ist weiterhin ungesund X)



na und? an iwas muss man schlussendlich ma sterben. und so hatte ich n schönes leben und meinen spass^^



> jep...
> aber verständlich
> wie kann man auch zu sowas wie
> hey dasch gäht ab
> feiern?!



das stimmt auch wider leider... aber selbst die jüngeren metalheads saufen teils nemmer anständig... die gesellschaft geht den bach runter-.-


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na und? an iwas muss man schlussendlich ma sterben. und so hatte ich n schönes leben und meinen spass^^
> 
> 
> 
> das stimmt auch wider leider... aber selbst die jüngeren metalheads saufen teils nemmer anständig... die gesellschaft geht den bach runter-.-


1. Lieber normal sterben, als an alkoholischen Folgen :>
2. Eher steigt sie wieder \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das stimmt auch wider leider... aber selbst die jüngeren metalheads saufen teils nemmer anständig... die gesellschaft geht den bach runter-.-



diese slipknot,bullshit for my gayhotline und linkin park metaler vertragen einfach nichts xD


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na und? an iwas muss man schlussendlich ma sterben. und so hatte ich n schönes leben und meinen spass^^
> 
> 
> 
> das stimmt auch wider leider... aber selbst die jüngeren metalheads saufen teils nemmer anständig... die gesellschaft geht den bach runter-.-


Ja ich saufe nicht anständig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nur weil ich keinen bock auf Alkohol zurzeit habe, ist das SO schlimm ???


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> diese slipknot,bullshit for my gayhotline und linkin park metaler vertragen einfach nichts xD


xD N Kumpel von mir is Slipknoten Fan, aber er hört au noch den ganzen anderen scheiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jaja LP Metaler sind schon was ... ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> xD N Kumpel von mir is Slipknoten Fan, aber er hört au noch den ganzen anderen scheiss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jep jep^^


----------



## nicosam (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> diese slipknot,bullshit for my gayhotline und linkin park metaler vertragen einfach nichts xD



Wo de recht hast hast de Recht


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jep jep^^


Ach hab ich schong gesagt das ich *TRASH* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Metal nicht leiden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

ma afk 
hab ne idee für ne neue signatur 

@ nawato



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja ich saufe nicht anständig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das gibts bei mir auch ab und an^^ aber ich kenne n paar metalheads so um die 18 rum die noch nie betrunken warn... die alten werte verkommen immer wie mehr *schluchz*


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)




----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das gibts bei mir auch ab und an^^ aber ich kenne n paar metalheads so um die 18 rum die noch nie betrunken warn... die alten werte verkommen immer wie mehr *schluchz*


xD OMG ich war mit 14 noch nicht richtig besoffen nur kurz davor sonst häts ärger gegeben und ich hät erstmal 500 € Schulden, auf sowas kann ich erstmal verzichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (7. November 2009)

psssstttt ...

Habe 2x LSD genommen - hoffentlich nie wieder ...

psssssttt ...

Alk ist Volksdroge Nr.1  - leider ....

*
edit:* Oh Da ist wer DEMO Fan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das gibts bei mir auch ab und an^^ aber ich kenne n paar metalheads so um die 18 rum die noch nie betrunken warn... die alten werte verkommen immer wie mehr *schluchz*



*mit schluchz*


----------



## nicosam (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das gibts bei mir auch ab und an^^ aber ich kenne n paar metalheads so um die 18 rum die noch nie betrunken warn... die alten werte verkommen immer wie mehr *schluchz*



Och so schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nit en 16 jähriger Freund der Säuft mit seinen Eltern zusammen alles mögliche und wenn de da zu Besuch bist bietet der Vater dir auch noch wat an


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> psssstttt ...
> 
> Habe 2x LSD genommen - hoffentlich nie wieder ...
> 
> ...


Jop ist so, und LSD macht körperlich nicht abhängig also viel glück noch ohne LSD xD


----------



## Ol@f (7. November 2009)

Abend.


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

Bin ich hier der Einzige der Dragon Age süchtig ist?  Habs gerade erst ausgemacht und nun will ich gleich weiter zocken ^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. November 2009)

da kommt ja schon fast stimmung auf... 2-3 n bisserl wippende leute und n arsch voll digi cams am leuchten...


----------



## Manoroth (7. November 2009)




----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> da kommt ja schon fast stimmung auf... 2-3 n bisserl wippende leute und n arsch voll digi cams am leuchten...


Man braucht keinen Alkohol für Stimmung


----------



## Manoroth (7. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man braucht keinen Alkohol für Stimmung



das is schon so aber da is jetzt wirklich in ner tiefkühltrue ne bessere stimmung-.-


----------



## Ol@f (7. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man braucht keinen Alkohol für Stimmung


Man könnte ja sagen: Alkohol ist eine hinreichende Bedingung für Stimmung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das is schon so aber da is jetzt wirklich in ner tiefkühltrue ne bessere stimmung-.-


Ist ja auch nur eine Verleihung des europaweit wichtigsten Musikpreises... da benehmen sich die Leute ein wenig anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (7. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Jop ist so, und LSD macht körperlich ...


Naja, mag sein - aber 1 x falsche Dosierung und man landet schnell in der Psychatrie.
Und welche Dosierung man abbekommt kann niemand wissen.



Und so wie Martin L. Gore sah ich mal aus - frisurmäßig.^^



Manoroth schrieb:


> das is schon so aber da is jetzt wirklich in ner tiefkühltrue ne bessere stimmung-.-



So ein Quatsch, oft sogar besser - kommt halt auf die Gesellschaft/Freunde an.
Leute die ohne Alk gar nicht mehr können sitzen dann nüchtern erstmal gelangweilt rum - das ist klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das is schon so aber da is jetzt wirklich in ner tiefkühltrue ne bessere stimmung-.-


 xD da ist auf jeden mehr stimmung!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> xD da ist auf jeden mehr stimmung!


ohja xD

aber hier ist die beste stimmung ^^


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ohja xD
> 
> aber hier ist die beste stimmung ^^


Iron Maiden auf Wacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da dürfts au n par Videos geben, gerade keine Lust zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Iron Maiden auf Wacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



iron maiden <3


----------



## Manoroth (7. November 2009)

jawohl das versteh ich eher unter stimmung^^


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

<3


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jawohl das versteh ich eher unter stimmung^^



am besten stimmung machen immernoch korpiklaani^^
nach jedem konzert verteilt der sänger freibier im publikum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ nawato
<333


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> am besten stimmung machen uimmernoch korpiklaani^^
> nach jedem konzert verteilt der sänger freibier im publikum
> 
> 
> ...


Das darf man bei den Lieder doch wohl erwarten oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Das darf man bei den Lieder doch wohl erwarten oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


beer beer

 <333


----------



## Grushdak (7. November 2009)

Bin mal wieder wech ... gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jep
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 ist geiler xD


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

gn8


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

nacht grushdak *wink*


----------



## Nawato (8. November 2009)

So ihr buffedler ich geh jetzt auch mal in mein Bett . gn8 ihr lebendent toten.


----------



## Nawato (8. November 2009)

Sorry aber das muss ich noch Linken geiles Lied eifnach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> So ihr buffedler ich geh jetzt auch mal in mein Bett . gn8 ihr lebendent toten.



nacht *wink*


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2009)

und schon is wider alles tot hier


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und schon is wider alles tot hier



alles luschen hier!!11


----------



## Ol@f (8. November 2009)

mimimi


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und schon is wider alles tot hier


Geh schlafen mano!


----------



## Rexo (8. November 2009)

_Bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. November 2009)

Heult doch *zu House Musik chille*


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> mimimi



mümümmü


Rexo schrieb:


> _Bin wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



yay



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Heult doch *zu House Musik chille*



is technisch unmöglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (8. November 2009)

_Coole neue Sig Lachmann ^^_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. November 2009)

Is technisch Möglich wen man Hardstyler ist =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Coole neue Sig Lachmann ^^_



danke ^^


@ blade
ouhh...hardstyler :x
mein beileid


----------



## Rexo (8. November 2009)

_find nur etwas das Coffe pasts jetzt größen massig nicht mehr rein _


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh schlafen mano!



gehts noch? die nacht is noch jung-.-


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2009)

Moin, jemand da? Komm grad aus Kino xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _find nur etwas das Coffe pasts jetzt größen massig nicht mehr rein _



joa...das denk ich auch :/ da muß ich mir noch was neues überlegen ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> danke ^^
> 
> 
> @ blade
> ...



ich bin seit 2 Jahren nen Eingfleischter Hardstyler >_>


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich bin seit 2 Jahren nen Eingfleischter Hardstyler >_>



so lange schon?
oha...
da besteht wohl keine chance mehr auf heilung :/
armes blade


----------



## Ol@f (8. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Moin, jemand da? Komm grad aus Kino xD


Welcher Film?


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Welcher Film?





Klingelts? xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Klingelts? xD



this is it 
oder wie der film hieß?


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2009)

jo


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. November 2009)

das lied This is it ist toll ^_^


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das lied This is it ist toll ^_^


Und aaaaalt... dürften ja nun fast 10 oder 20 Jahre sein, als er dass geschrieben hat und gesungen hat


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

die fall out boy version von beat it is g0il
und die normale natürlich auch ^.^


----------



## Ol@f (8. November 2009)

Und wie ist der Film so? Hab mehr Schlechtes als Gutes davon gehört.


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2009)

Also ich als "Metal-Fan" fand ihn richtig gut... so hätte ich Michael echt nicht erwartet... total cool fand ichs eigentlich xD



^this !


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

*gähn*
Alle so ruhig hier


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *gähn*
> Alle so ruhig hier


razyl du n4p *flame*


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> razyl du n4p *flame*


Omfg REPORT!!!!1111


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

rofl lmao l2p b00n lulz


----------



## Rexo (8. November 2009)

_**eye roll attack**_


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2009)

go hier rein: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&start=1280


----------



## Rexo (8. November 2009)

_Wie kanne man nur Fatboy Slim mit 4 bewerten !! Blassphemie_


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wie kanne man nur Fatboy Slim mit 4 bewerten !! Blassphemie_



Kenn ich net xD


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kenn ich net xD


Hat sicherlich was mit Furrys zu tun.... haha X)

Nimmst nicht so ernst Rexo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (8. November 2009)

_





edit: Nummer 3 Heisst eigentlich Rockefeller Skank 
Hier n parr beisspiele ^^
_


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

oh mein odin O_o
gegen die sieht manowar ja noch hetero aus 
aber das lied ist geil ^^


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2009)

genau dasselbe steht im song thread lach...


----------



## Rexo (8. November 2009)

_Bei dem von Lachmann muss ich bei dem Gitaristen an Alice Cooper denken xD

Jiha 2001 posts ^^ _


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bei dem von Lachmann muss ich bei dem Gitaristen an Alice Cooper denken xD _



Was hat dir Alice getan?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (8. November 2009)

_Nix hab 2 CD´s von dem :/ sag nur ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> genau dasselbe steht im song thread lach...



das musste nochmal erwähnt werden bei dem lied ^^


----------



## Rexo (8. November 2009)

_KOmischer weise mein Lieblings Song xD 

EXTREM GLAM ROCK!!

_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. November 2009)

Alice is Kommisch Also das alice was ich habe ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuB3kr3ckYE&feature=fvw
Einfach nur Legendary...


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _KOmischer weise mein Lieblings Song xD
> 
> EXTREM GLAM ROCK!!
> 
> _



der mann darf das xD


----------



## Rexo (8. November 2009)

_Findest du nich alles merkwurdig :/

edit:hier ne cover version klicken auf eigene gefahr 

DO IT!!_


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

moin ihrs


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> moin ihrs


Huhu LoD


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> moin ihrs



mohoin dus


----------



## Rexo (8. November 2009)

_Wer kennt dne Interpreten xd 

Ride the tiger
You can see his stripes but you know he's clean
Oh don't you see what I mean

Gotta get away_


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

na wat läuft bei euch so


----------



## Ol@f (8. November 2009)

Hausaufgaben machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

wenig bis garnichts


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wer kennt dne Interpreten xd
> 
> Ride the tiger
> You can see his stripes but you know he's clean
> ...



Furry pr0n inc?


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> na wat läuft bei euch so


Hm, der Mass Effect Download und alles was beine hat


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

schwach leute wirklich schwach!


----------



## Rexo (8. November 2009)

_Versuche gerade n Programm zum aufnehmen zu finden Camtasia nimt uber meine beiden micro´s auf(headset und Laptop Micro)_


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

:<
aber bei dir is mehr los?!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

hä?


----------



## Rexo (8. November 2009)

_denke er meint Neverwinter Nights_


----------



## Ol@f (8. November 2009)

biologie ist soo langweilig :/


----------



## Lillyan (8. November 2009)

Ich such ein nettes F2P, irgendwer Vorschläge?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

Flyff hab ich lange lange gern gespielt


----------



## Lillyan (8. November 2009)

hm... was grusligeres vielleicht? Mal irgendwas ohne rosa und plüsch? :>


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich such ein nettes F2P, irgendwer Vorschläge?


Runes of Magic, League of Legends und ähm La Tale




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (8. November 2009)

Hm... ich brauch ne Slapfunktion im Forum...


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm... ich brauch ne Slapfunktion im Forum...


Wieso? Das sind 3 Free-2-Play-Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

gruslig und F2P

hmm das is schwer muss es den F2P sein und muss es online sein?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2009)

Spiel Tibia, wennde Angst hast vor Polen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

Lilly stellt hier wieder ansprüche... ist ja Wahnsinn...
Ich kenne nicht mal ein F2P, was nicht plüschig ist, dafür aber gruselig


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

@ lod
man sieht....zu viel :x


----------



## Lillyan (8. November 2009)

Muss nichtmal online sein... nur gratis und gruselig oder zumindest "dunkel"


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

ok gratis und gruselig kannst du vergessen denk ich :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok gratis und gruselig kannst du vergessen denk ich :/



Hmm. Erinnert mich an den Typ aus Little Britain, der immer Spezialwünsche hat.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAdpRyf3hEM


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hmm. Erinnert mich an den Typ aus Little Britain, der immer Spezialwünsche hat.


DDD ja der is hammer


----------



## Rexo (8. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Glaub mir kommt meine suppe hoch xD 

edit:@Lillyan wen du dich mit Emulatoren anfreunden kannst gibt es glaub ich n parr :/

also N64 und so ^^_


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

was den rexo die sind doch sexy :>


übrigens kennt jemand einen bilderhoster bei dem ich gleich so ca. 20 bilder auf einmal uploaden kann

legal!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

so der vltra trve lachmann zieht sich mal zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nacht

>8< spider pride


----------



## Rexo (8. November 2009)

_GN8 Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

nachti lachi


----------



## Lillyan (8. November 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> @Lilly: http://www.playrequiem.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joa... schaut gut aus *nuckel*


----------



## Rexo (8. November 2009)

_Bin auch wge gn8 ihr und banne nich zu viel leute Lillyan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

gn8 roxo


----------



## Lekraan (8. November 2009)

Nabend...? Noch wer da? *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. November 2009)

jo


----------



## MasterXoX (8. November 2009)

Ich bin noch da =D


----------



## Lekraan (8. November 2009)

guuuut...hab hunger :/


----------



## MasterXoX (8. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> guuuut...hab hunger :/




Dann mach dir doch was ^^


----------



## Soladra (8. November 2009)

hey


----------



## Lekraan (8. November 2009)

Habsch auch ^^

So, bin off, gn8


----------



## Skatero (8. November 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

meep


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

moin!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

moin


----------



## Seydo (8. November 2009)

*wink*


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin


bei den comments bei nem wow video bei youtube haben sich welche als /b/tards beschimpft ;D


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Joa... schaut gut aus **nuckel**


oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei den comments bei nem wow video bei youtube haben sich welche als /b/tards beschimpft ;D



/b/ is everywhwere xD
selbst beim svz finde ich immer mal ein paar 4chanisten xD


moin seydo


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2009)

lachmann dein avatar stinkt xD


Edit: Achja... ist ja auch MÜLL ... irgendwie logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> lachmann dein avatar stinkt xD


Du kannst Avatare riechen?


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> lachmann dein avatar stinkt xD
> 
> 
> Edit: Achja... ist ja auch MÜLL ... irgendwie logisch
> ...


ne du hast gefurtzt gibs ZU!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> lachmann dein avatar stinkt xD
> 
> 
> Edit: Achja... ist ja auch MÜLL ... irgendwie logisch
> ...



hast was gegen municipal waste?!
*mjölnir schulter*


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hast was gegen municipal waste?!
> *mjölnir schulter*



schlechtere musik gibts nicht...





























THEY FUCKING ROCK!
(was ist *mjölnir schulter*?)


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> schlechtere musik gibts nich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mjölnir 
der hammer von thor!


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. November 2009)

*entspann*


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2009)

naja bin mal dicken hackbraten reinhauen, bis später vllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> naja bin mal dicken hackbraten reinhauen, bis später vllt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aufnimmerwiedersehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> naja bin mal dicken hackbraten reinhauen, bis später vllt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du sau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
guten hunger^^


----------



## Seydo (8. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> naja bin mal dicken hackbraten reinhauen, bis später vllt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zum glück mag ich kein hackbraten


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Zum glück mag ich kein hackbraten



blasphemie!


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> blasphemie!


nicht jeder mag es o_O

and are you down with that i have 2 Words for ya SUCK IT!


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

omg ich hab lachi stumm gemacht *freu*


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> omg ich hab lachi stumm gemacht *freu*


und direkt gedoppelpostet...


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und direkt gedoppelpostet...


wenn keiner mehr was sagt ihr hattet 3 min zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> omg ich hab lachi stumm gemacht *freu*



hast du nicht :/


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hast du nicht :/


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

Ich bin dafür, dass sich Lachmann und Edou mal von einen Psychologen untersuchen lassen!


----------



## Seydo (8. November 2009)




----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass sich Lachmann und Edou mal von einen Psychologen untersuchen lassen!



bei lachmann nützt dass nicht..krankheit heilen funtzt bei dem net..
und ich ....hmm nee eher lass ich mich Exozieren (Evildeath eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass sich Lachmann und Edou mal von einen Psychologen untersuchen lassen!



k.b


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2009)

re *rülps*


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> re *rülps*


webe...

ach und nur so exozieren nützt gegen mich nüx....me ist the EVIL!!


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> webe...
> 
> ach und nur so exozieren nützt gegen mich nüx....me ist the EVIL!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> webe...
> 
> ach und nur so exozieren nützt gegen mich nüx....me ist the EVIL!!


http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=10326


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahhhhh.. feuer feuer....*aus fenster spring*
@brille ch bin kein dämon und auch kein undead:p


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. November 2009)

Hallo Transformers ist echt geil^^


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2009)

juhu Kalonline endlich fertig geupdated...


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hallo Transformers ist echt geil^^


Nein.

Autos die die Welt retten...nee also sowas moag i net


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=10326



das hält nur 20 sek :/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:O


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/report!


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tja blade wie viel hast zaheln müssen?


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PHOTOSHOP!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. November 2009)

Razyl is gemein :x


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Böse, Böse... Und dann auch noch Miley Cyrus... Warum nicht Hanna Montana?


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Razyl is gemein :x


lol da steht YO Razyl dabei ololol...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. November 2009)

Mwhahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

Als ob sich Miley Cyrus auch nur annähernd mit BladeDragonGX beschäftigen würde...


----------



## tschilpi (8. November 2009)

Das Bild hab btw ich gemacht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Das Bild hab btw ich gemacht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann ja jeder sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lol da steht YO Razyl dabei ololol...



da steht auch noch was mit Lillyan ::x


----------



## tschilpi (8. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann ja jeder sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


He! Du weisst, dass ich es war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> da steht auch noch was mit Lillyan ::x


tja du opfer die anklage hatt KENNY gegen dich erhoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht miley


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> da steht auch noch was mit Lillyan ::x



bist aber heute sehr kreativ


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> He! Du weisst, dass ich es war.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß von ncihts...


----------



## tschilpi (8. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich weiß von ncihts...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach wirklich?

btw Imageshack suckt


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich weiß von ncihts...



ich auch nicht =/
@tschilpi...du weißt schon dass du ihn zitiern könntst und dass zitat umschreiben kannst antsatt sowas bei hochzuladen^^


----------



## Seydo (8. November 2009)

Warum einfach wenns auch Kompliziert geht.


----------



## tschilpi (8. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich auch nicht =/
> @tschilpi...du weißt schon dass du ihn zitiern könntst und dass zitat umschreiben kannst antsatt sowas bei hochzuladen^^


Nö.


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Ja klar weiß ich dass EDOU


siehst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (8. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> siehst du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, aber ein Zitat kann jeder umändern.


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Nö.


oh gott du benutzt paint dafür? :O


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Ja, aber ein Zitat kann jeder umändern.


ja aber du hättest dass doch nich extra hochladen müssen...meister/in


----------



## tschilpi (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oh gott du benutzt paint dafür? :O


Nö, hatte ich für was anderes offen.


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Nö, hatte ich für was anderes offen.


schade

ich mag paint


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Ach wirklich?


Ich weiß immer noch von nichts...


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> schade
> 
> ich mag paint


es aber dich nicht?


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> es aber dich nicht?


Wer mag überhaupt Kronas...


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

HIMMELGOTTUNDHÖLLEDAISATEINFLIEGENDERELEFANT!!!11


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> es aber dich nicht?


ja, es hat mit mir schluss gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer mag überhaupt Kronas...


lachmann?




DER schrieb:


> HIMMELGOTTUNDHÖLLEDAISATEINFLIEGENDERELEFANT!!!11


drugs r bad mmhhkay



Kronas schrieb:


> ja, es hat mit mir schluss gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geh zu lachi der liebt dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (8. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich weiß immer noch von nichts...


Sorry, the answer is to sexy for you.


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> geh zu lachi der liebt dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh gott, wie tief ist mein niveau gesunken, dass ich mit lachmann liebe machen muss :O


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oh gott, wie tief ist mein niveau gesunken, dass ich mit lachmann liebe machen muss :O


seehr tief


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Sorry, the answer is *to* sexy for you.


pfail!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lachmann?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lasst micht :/


Kronas schrieb:


> oh gott, wie tief ist mein niveau gesunken, dass ich mit lachmann liebe machen muss :O



:/


----------



## tschilpi (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> pfail!


Wayne? Anyway, the answer is too sexy for Kronas.


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Wayne? Anyway, the answer is too sexy for Kronas.


I even don't want to know it you /b/tard :O


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> I even don't want to know it you /b/tard :O


omg you said the word with /B/


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> I even don't want to know it you /b/tard :O



/b/tard?
er?


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /b/tard?
> er?


nur im negativen sinne


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nur im negativen sinne



kk
dacht schon^^


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kk
> dacht schon^^


er ist eh newfag und wird denken ich meine bastard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Bin ich hier der Einzige der Dragon Age süchtig ist?  Habs gerade erst ausgemacht und nun will ich gleich weiter zocken ^^


Nabend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. November 2009)

Transformers ist Lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> er ist eh newfag und wird denken ich meine bastard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



arme newfags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sie sind sooo unwissend 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> arme newfags
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Langsam nervt euer "4chan Getue".


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> arme newfags
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


  &#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;
dödödödööö

edit: kurz was testen:

  &#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;

edit2: okay gut


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Langsam nervt euer "4chan Getue".



razyl 2?


Kronas schrieb:


> &#9650;
> &#9650; &#9650;
> dödödödööö



xD


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Transformers ist Lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich mag den film nicht . und ende


----------



## tschilpi (8. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Transformers ist Lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hör auf an Megan Fox zu denken.


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich mag den film nicht . und ende



du musst ihn aber mögen!!! alle die ihn net mögen müssen ihn mögen weil ich ihn mag etc und so weiter!!


----------



## Skatero (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> razyl 2?


Wir sind hier im Forum von buffed.de nicht auf 4chan.

Und wieso nennt ihr eigentlich fast alle newfag? Was ist daran so toll?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Hör auf an Megan Fox zu denken.



dabei is die das einzig gute an den film


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wir sind hier im Forum von buffed.de nicht auf 4chan.



deffinitiv razyl 2


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du musst ihn aber mögen!!! alle die ihn net mögen müssen ihn mögen weil ich ihn mag etc und so weiter!!


träum weiter...


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wir sind hier im Forum von buffed.de nicht auf 4chan.
> 
> Und wieso nennt ihr eigentlich fast alle newfag? Was ist daran so toll?
> 
> ...


newfags can't triforce
beweißt dass ihr
  &#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;
könnt dann hören wir auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> newfags can't triforce
> beweißt dass ihr
> &#9650;
> &#9650; &#9650;
> ...



und copy pasta zählt nicht!


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und copy pasta zählt nicht!


bei copy+ paste kommt

  &#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;
raus


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

&#9650;
&#9650;          
 &#9650;
gut so Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei copy+ paste kommt
> 
> &#9650;
> &#9650; &#9650;
> raus



achja ^^


----------



## Skatero (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> deffinitiv razyl 2


Antworte mir doch einfach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  &#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;

Ist gar nicht schwer.


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> &#9650;
> &#9650;
> &#9650;
> gut so Oo


ganz knapp edou 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> razyl 2?


Er hat nun mal recht... wie gesagt, 4 Chan hat sein eigenes Forum geht dorthin mit euren blöden, sinnlosen mist.


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er hat nun mal recht... wie gesagt, 4 Chan hat sein eigenes Forum geht dorthin mit euren blöden, sinnlosen mist.


4chan
ohne leerzeichen

und das ist ein imageboard kein forum!


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

&#9650;
&#9650;          
&#9650;
gut so ?


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er hat nun mal recht... wie gesagt, 4 Chan hat sein eigenes Forum geht dorthin mit euren blöden, sinnlosen mist.



das is der nachtschwärmer... hier wird zu 99,999999% auch nur blöder, sinnloser mist gepostet^^


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 4chan
> ohne leerzeichen
> 
> und das ist ein imageboard kein forum!


Mit integrierter Kommentar-Funktion, das einem Forum gleicht. Und ist mir sowas von scheiße egal, wie diese sinnlose Seite geschrieben wird

@ Mano:
Nicht wirklich... zumindest niveauvoller, als 4 Chan...


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit integrierter Kommentar-Funktion, das einem Forum gleicht. Und ist mir sowas von scheiße egal, wie diese sinnlose Seite geschrieben wird


du hast ein gefailtes triforce rauseditiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das is der nachtschwärmer... hier wird zu 99,999999% auch nur blöder, sinnloser mist gepostet^^


Stimmt gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



   &#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;

Jetzt müsst ihr aufhören.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du hast ein gefailtes triforce rauseditiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa, so what?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das is der nachtschwärmer... hier wird zu 99,999999% auch nur blöder, sinnloser mist gepostet^^



jep



Razyl schrieb:


> @ Mano:
> Nicht wirklich... zumindest niveauvoller, als 4 Chan...



nicht unbedingt ^^


Kronas schrieb:


> du hast ein gefailtes triforce rauseditiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha xD


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Stimmt gar nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


3 leerzeichen? kreativ^^


----------



## Skatero (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 3 leerzeichen? kreativ^^


Öhm nein. Alt +255


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Öhm nein. Alt +255



obwohl leerzeichen auch geht


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Öhm nein. Alt +255


oldfags benutzen 0160 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt ^^


Definitiv ist das hier niveauvoller. Wenn man sieht welche Leute sich auf 4 Chan rumtreiben...


----------



## Skatero (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oldfags benutzen 0160
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oldfags sind auf 4chan und nicht auf Buffed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oldfags benutzen 0160
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



old old oldfags xD


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Definitiv ist das hier niveauvoller. Wenn man sieht welche Leute sich auf 4 Chan rumtreiben...


hmm was soll man da noch sagen? genau fettes /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Skatero schrieb:


> Oldfags sind auf 4chan und nicht auf Buffed.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jupp^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Definitiv ist das hier niveauvoller. Wenn man sieht welche Leute sich auf 4 Chan rumtreiben...



und die wären?


Skatero schrieb:


> Oldfags sind auf 4chan und nicht auf Buffed.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir sind auch nur middelfags xD


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oldfags sind auf 4chan und nicht auf Buffed.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oldfags googlen nicht nach der triforce lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und die wären?


4 Chan: DER Lachmann und Kronas
ich denke das reicht schon...


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 4 Chan: DER Lachmann und Kronas
> ich denke das reicht schon...



ahahahahaha


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ahahahahaha


Buffed =/= 4Chan


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Buffed =/= 4Chan



aha... und im größten off topic thread des off topic bereiches von buffed (hier dreht sich längst nichtmehr alles um pc spiele) darf man sich also nicht über was anderes als buffed unterhalten?
gut zu wissen


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aha... und im größten off topic thread des off topic bereiches von buffed (hier dreht sich längst nichtmehr alles um pc spiele) darf man sich also nicht über was anderes als buffed unterhalten?
> gut zu wissen


Kann man sich, aber muss nicht jeden Abend mit diesen billig scheiße aka "Oldfag", "Newfag" etc. ankommen. Das könnt Ihr im 4chan Board ausleben... 
Irgendwann nervt es.


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aha... und im größten off topic thread des off topic bereiches von buffed (hier dreht sich längst nichtmehr alles um pc spiele) darf man sich also nicht über was anderes als buffed unterhalten?
> gut zu wissen


mir war nie bewusst dass NS als pc game diskussion forum gilt...najaals sich dazu kam war ja nur off-topic...und nur so 4CHAN is pervert


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2009)

bin mal pennen, bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> bin mal pennen, bis morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nacht^^


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> mir war nie bewusst dass NS als pc game diskussion forum gilt...najaals sich dazu kam war ja nur off-topic...und nur so 4CHAN is pervert


schonmal in /fa/ /sp/ oder /mu/ was perverses gesehen? 
4chan ist nach themen sortiert


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann man sich, aber muss nicht jeden Abend mit diesen billig scheiße aka "Oldfag", "Newfag" etc. ankommen. Das könnt Ihr im 4chan Board ausleben...
> Irgendwann nervt es.



das wir das jeden abend machen wär mir neu...
und das es dich stört ist dein problem razyl... solange mir ein mod nicht sagt das ich aufhören soll über 4chan zu reden werde ich es weitermachen 
und du übertreibst


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das wir das jeden abend machen wär mir neu...
> und das es dich stört ist dein problem razyl... solange mir ein mod nicht sagt das ich aufhören soll über 4chan zu reden werde ich es weitermachen
> und du übertreibst


ich glaube diese aussage wird uns nochmal kalt erwischen


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> schonmal in /fa/ /sp/ oder /mu/ was perverses gesehen?
> 4chan ist nach themen sortiert


nö da ich da nie drauf war also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich glaube diese aussage wird uns nochmal kalt erwischen



grmml...
kk
dann neuer plan
noch 4chan worte benutzen aber nicht mehr im allgemeinen drüber reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. November 2009)

kann mir mal jmd den tieferen sinn dieses imageboards erläutern ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> kann mir mal jmd den tieferen sinn dieses imageboards erläutern ?



lustige bilder
lustige sätze
etc.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. November 2009)

NOIN BUBLE BEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> NOIN BUBLE BEEEEEEEEE


dass ding heißt doch bumble bee..oder so net buble...(wenn ihr euch nun fragt wohe rich dass weiß...letztes jahr klasse machen klassenfahrt nach husum..und auf de aaaangen fahrt......haben wir mit solchen kartensets gezockt-.-)


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

bin ma weg
nacht


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin ma weg
> nacht


nacht!


----------



## Anduris (8. November 2009)

Huhu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. November 2009)

Bumble Bee mei nich doch scheiss M taste -.-


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bumble Bee mei nich doch scheiss M taste -.-


gibs zu du bist legastheniker (oder wie dat geschrieben wiad)


----------



## Anduris (8. November 2009)

richtig geschrieben, gratulation!


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> gibs zu du bist legastheniker (oder wie dat geschrieben wiad)


was sind das


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2009)

Morgen gehts nach Nürnberg!!! Da wird durchgemacht!!! Boah, hoffentlich kriegen wa noch den einen in unser Zimmer. Der geht jeden Tag so ca. um 8 ins Bett und ist voll der Gangster!! Boah wird des geil, den zu verarschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## tschilpi (8. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Morgen gehts nach Nürnberg!!! Da wird durchgemacht!!! Boah, hoffentlich kriegen wa noch den einen in unser Zimmer. Der geht jeden Tag so ca. um 8 ins Bett und ist voll der Gangster!! Boah wird des geil, den zu verarschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was sind das


soweit ich weiß ist dass ne rechtschreib und lese schwäche...


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Morgen gehts nach Nürnberg!!! Da wird durchgemacht!!! Boah, hoffentlich kriegen wa noch den einen in unser Zimmer. Der geht jeden Tag so ca. um 8 ins Bett und ist voll der Gangster!! Boah wird des geil, den zu verarschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wir haben auf ner klassenfahrt in der 7ten klasse immer so um ca 23 uhr metöööl angemacht und dann wurde unser einer zimmergenosse immer aggressiv


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wir haben auf ner klassenfahrt in der 7ten klasse immer so um ca 23 uhr metöööl angemacht und dann wurde unser einer zimmergenosse immer aggressiv



Mhh, ich glaube wenn wir den dazu bringen, bis um 12 aufzubleiben, dann fängt der an zu heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2009)

Mhh, irgendwie klingt Drowing Pool Hate und Soil bringin me down sehr änhlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wir haben auf ner klassenfahrt in der 7ten klasse immer so um ca 23 uhr metöööl angemacht und dann wurde unser einer zimmergenosse immer aggressiv


bei uns letzte ahr war geil...immer abends sind wir raus in den flur von der herberge und haben scheiße gebaut ne rauchbombe aus kaugummi papier...aber iwann haben die lehrer kein bock mhr gehabt setzten sich in ne ecke an die fenster (sahen damal wenn nur die die ganz hinten dass zimmer hatten (unsers war genau neben an von den fenstern) ich renn raus will bei denen klopfen gehn auch einmal schau ich nach rechts denk mir scheiße die lehrer und renn ins zimmer...dass war so geil vorallem wie die geguckt haben wie bestellt und nicht abgeholt XXD


----------



## Anduris (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wir haben auf ner klassenfahrt in der 7ten klasse immer so um ca 23 uhr metöööl angemacht und dann wurde unser einer zimmergenosse immer aggressiv


Ich raste auch immer aus, wenn ich bei meiner Nachtruhe gestört werde.


----------



## Anduris (8. November 2009)

Aber dennoch wünsche ich euch allen einen erholsamen Schlaf, gute Nacht.


----------



## Edou (8. November 2009)

so me goez off...nacht bis morgen...or not? we will see.....bb^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2009)

Iwr haben uns schon überlegt, so Deathmatch auf Hochbett zu machen und auf den GBoden Reisnägel zu legen :O.


----------



## Skatero (8. November 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Ich raste auch immer aus, wenn ich bei meiner Nachtruhe gestört werde.


Um 23.00 schläft man ja noch nicht und vorallem nicht während einer Klassenfahrt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Iwr haben uns schon überlegt, so Deathmatch auf Hochbett zu machen und auf den GBoden Reisnägel zu legen :O.


am ende fliegst eh du mit der fresse voran aufn boden


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Um 23.00 schläft man ja noch nicht und vorallem nicht während einer Klassenfahrt.



Tzz. Wer schläft wird verarscht...


----------



## Ol@f (8. November 2009)

Abend.


Kronas schrieb:


> wir haben auf ner klassenfahrt in der 7ten klasse immer so um ca 23 uhr metöööl angemacht und dann wurde unser einer zimmergenosse immer aggressiv



Wir hatten ein ganzes Haus für uns (ok, war Abschlussfahrt in der 13), haben die ganze Nacht durchgemacht und haben dann morgens während der Busfahrt gepennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit. bestenfalls 5Stunden Schlaf am Tag. Hmm, hab wieder lust dadrauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Um 23.00 schläft man ja noch nicht und vorallem nicht während einer Klassenfahrt.


du weißt nicht wie der kerl drauf ist
wenn der keine 12 stunden schlaf bekommt kommt der nie aus dem bett raus


----------



## Skatero (8. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du weißt nicht wie der kerl drauf ist
> wenn der keine 12 stunden schlaf bekommt kommt der nie aus dem bett raus


12 Stunden Schlaf... Das ist irgendwie krank.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> 12 Stunden Schlaf... Das ist irgendwie krank.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn ich 12 stunden schlafe hab ich immer kopfschmerzen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (8. November 2009)

Tach ...

komme gleich mal zu ner Frage:
Ist es normal, daß es beim Patchen von WoW von 3.01... auf 3.2.0.... so eiwg lange dauert -
und der PC dermaßen in die Kniee gezwungen wird?


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Tach ...
> 
> komme gleich mal zu ner Frage:


[]ja
[]nein
[X]toastbrot schmeckt lecker


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> was pasiert eigentlich wenn der countdown auf 0 is grushdak
> 
> gestern wars noch 15


dann feiert er kindergeburtstag mit ganz viel malzbier und kindersekt


----------



## Grushdak (8. November 2009)

Malzbier igitt ...

Dann bin ich Renter.^^



Grüne schrieb:


> [X]toastbrot schmeckt lecker



stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Malzbier igitt ...
> 
> Dann bin ich Renter.^^


fast richtig geraten, nur um etwa 40 jahre verschätzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (8. November 2009)

Nee nee, Renter bin ich nach jetzigem Stand erst in 27 Jahren.

Und wenn das Eintrittsalter noch höher gesetzt wird, heißt es bei der Feier nicht mehr:
Hoch die Sektgläser - sondern eher Hoch die Schabeltassen.

ps. Countdown hat mit etwas zu tun, was vor 15 Jahren geschah ....


----------



## Ol@f (8. November 2009)

Du wurdest 23 Jahre alt? (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verrechnet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Grushdak (8. November 2009)

Hat nix mit meinem Geburtstag zu tun (es wäre übrigens der 25te 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.)


----------



## tschilpi (8. November 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Du wurdest 23 Jahre alt? (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verrechnet habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


65-27 = 38?


----------



## Grushdak (8. November 2009)

Ich bin männlich - da ist das Renteneinstiegsalter bei 67.
67-27=40 -> so alt bin ich.
Countdown bezieht sich auf etwas vor 15 Jahren -> macht 25




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nee nee, Renter bin ich nach jetzigem Stand erst in 27 Jahren.
> 
> Und wenn das Eintrittsalter noch höher gesetzt wird, heißt es bei der Feier nicht mehr:
> Hoch die Sektgläser - sondern eher Hoch die Schabeltassen.
> ...


geburt deines kindes
todestag von jemandem
start eines selbst ins leben gerufenen festivals
fette geburtstagsparty?


----------



## Grushdak (8. November 2009)

Boah, das eigentliche Bild was erscheinen sollte, 
akzeptiert das Forum hier nach der Bombe nicht mehr. ^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

entweder eine zu heftige geburtstagsparty oder doch das andere


----------



## Ol@f (8. November 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> 65-27 = 38?


38-15 hatte ich noch gerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ok verrechnet blablablabla

Mathematiker können halt nicht rechnen =(


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

sry wollt nur was testn


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sry wollt nur was testn


größer gings nicht? ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> größer gings nicht? ;D


genau das wollt ich testen

^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

grushdak mach ma hine ich will ins bett


----------



## Grushdak (8. November 2009)

so zweiter Versuch mit dem Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. November 2009)

sieht nich so töfte aus


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

vor 15 jahren 
also 1994

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/1994


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> so zweiter Versuch mit dem Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    * 3. Januar: Irkutsk, Russland. Absturz einer Tupolew Tu-154 der Baikal Air kurz nach dem Start Richtung Moskau wegen Triebwerksproblemen. Alle 125 Menschen an Bord und einer am Boden starben
    * 17. Januar: Ein Erdbeben der Stärke 6,7 in Northridge bei Los Angeles. 72 Tote
    * 15. Februar: Ein Erdbeben der Stärke 6,9 auf Sumatera, Indonesien. 207 Tote
    * 14. April: Teile von Sachsen-Anhalt werden von einem schweren Hochwasser der Saale heimgesucht. Im vollständig überfluteten Ort Schellsitz erreicht der Fluss einen Pegelstand von 6,35 Meter.
    * 26. April: Nagoya, Japan. Ein aus Taipeh, Taiwan kommender Airbus A300 der taiwanischen China Airlines stürzte beim Landeanflug ab. Die Piloten hatten nicht bemerkt, dass der Autopilot versehentlich auf Durchstarten eingestellt war und steuerten vergeblich dagegen. 264 Menschen starben, sieben überlebten das Unglück
    * 2. Juni: Ein Erdbeben der Stärke 7,8 auf Java. 277 Tote
    * 6. Juni: Ein Erdbeben der Stärke 6,8 in Kolumbien. 795 Tote
    * 6. Juni: Xi'an, Volksrepublik China. Eine Tupolew Tu-154 der China Northwest Airlines stürzte zehn Minuten nach dem Start ab. Alle 160 Menschen an Bord starben
    * 18. August: Ein Erdbeben der Stärke 5,9 in Algerien. 159 Tote
    * 8. September: Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA. Eine Boeing 737 der US Airways aus Chicago stürzte während des Landeanflugs ab, nachdem das Seitenruder außer Kontrolle geraten war. Alle 132 Menschen an Bord starben
    * 28. September: Schweden/Estland. Untergang der Passagierfähre „Estonia“ auf der Fahrt von Tallinn nach Stockholm. Mit ihr verlieren 852 Menschen ihr Leben. Größte zivile Schiffahrtskatastrophe nach Ende des Zweiten Weltkrieges


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. November 2009)

waffenstillstand in angola?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

boa grush ernsthaft ich will pennen mach nicht heiteres katastrophenraten


----------



## Skatero (8. November 2009)

Der Rothirsch (Cervus elaphus) ist Tier des Jahres (Schutzgemeinschaft Deutsches Wild)

Das ist es. Ich bin mir sicher.


----------



## Grushdak (8. November 2009)

@ LoD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein es ist ein ganz persönliches Ereignis - nix weltliches -
und bestimmt auch nur für mich so bedeutend.
Wobei .. ich kann über jeden Lebenstag glücklich sein ...

es war keine Katastrophe - im Gegenteil ...

to be continued in spätestens 14 Tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*afksmoking*


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ LoD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kopf -> tisch

und dafür bleib ich wach

naja

ok in 14 tagen dann grush


*mitzähl* :>

ich geh jetzt pennen gn8


----------



## Skatero (8. November 2009)

Ich gehe dann mal.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Grushdak (8. November 2009)

gn8 Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

ich geh auch mal, gn8^^


----------



## Lekraan (9. November 2009)

Kronas!!!


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

bockwurst


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> EDOU!!


danke danke^^


----------



## Lekraan (9. November 2009)

Haha, kronas so koral .. xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

mach die hose auf... hol ne rose raus!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Haha, kronas so koral .. xD


warst du einer von denen mit denen ich orakelt habe? waren 4 leute, habe nur die identität von einem^^


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mach die hose auf... hol ne rose raus!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast da eh keine...


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast da eh keine...


blasen,bibi, nicht pusten!


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> blasen,bibi, nicht pusten!


jetzt ist alles voller eierpampe!


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> jetzt ist alles voller eierpampe!


<3


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> blasen,bibi, nicht pusten!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

Flachzange!!!


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass ich auf das Video drücke oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass ich auf das Video drücke oder?


y not


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> y not


Kein Bock :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kein Bock :>


Q_Q


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Q_Q





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

wird die bei pro sieben gefickt oder hat sie schmerzen?


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wird die bei pro sieben gefickt oder hat sie schmerzen?


ka dacht ich eben auch XD
was isn dass überhaut fürn film Oo


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ka dacht ich eben auch XD
> was isn dass überhaut fürn film Oo


glasshouse oder sowas, da hat mich schon einer beim orakel mit vollgespammt^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

moin


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

http://www.bild.de/BILD/unterhaltung/musik...im-schritt.html
Mwhahaha, ich sags ja, die endet, wie die gesamten anderen Disney-Stars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> glasshouse oder sowas, da hat mich schon einer beim orakel mit vollgespammt^^


asoo..^^ kenn ich net interresiert mich eig auch net nur nix besseres drinne inner glotze =/ ich glaub ich mach TV aus und hör musik...

btw moin susan...(i mean lachmann)


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.bild.de/BILD/unterhaltung/musik...im-schritt.html
> Mwhahaha, ich sags ja, die endet, wie die gesamten anderen Disney-Stars
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich mag diesen zoom auf dem bild



DER schrieb:


> moin


yay lachmännischer /b/esuch


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> yay lachmännischer /b/esuch



yay
kronasische /b/egrüßung


----------



## Itwasallalie (9. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich mag diesen zoom auf dem bild
> 
> 
> yay lachmännischer /b/esuch



BILD=Bescheuert Inkompetent Lachhaft Dämlich

Das Foto beweist es mal wieder.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Abönd


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> yay
> kronasischw /b/egrüßung


klappe zu flachzange...sonst reißt dir noch der kronas die arschbacken auf...


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

vorsicht, bei pro sieben ist dramatische musik


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

Itwasallalie schrieb:


> BILD=Bescheuert Inkompetent Lachhaft Dämlich
> 
> Das Foto beweist es mal wieder.


Mag sein, aber dieses Foto beweist nur mal wieder, dass sich MC immer weiter anpasst, an den Rest dieser dämlichen Disney-Stars, und langsam absackt... wie natürlich völlig überraschend :X


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

Itwasallalie schrieb:


> BILD=Bescheuert Inkompetent Lachhaft Dämlich
> 
> Das Foto beweist es mal wieder.


juhu endlich mal ne gute antwort^^




BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abönd


hi nicole


----------



## Itwasallalie (9. November 2009)

Blöder Dragon Age Patch. Durfte alles nochmal installieren und jetzt dauert das downloaden der Bonusitems ewig. *grummel*


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> vorsicht, bei pro sieben ist dramatische musik



hohohoho
stop!
dramatische musik?
heftig...puhh....uiuiuiuiui


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

_Nabend**Groll** xD _


----------



## Itwasallalie (9. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber dieses Foto beweist nur mal wieder, dass sich MC immer weiter anpasst, an den Rest dieser dämlichen Disney-Stars, und langsam absackt... wie natürlich völlig überraschend :X



Madonna lief nackt auf der Strasse rum daran wird die Hupfdohle nie rankommen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Transformers Ist so Epic Ich sage Nur Megan Fox


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hohohoho
> stop!
> dramatische musik?
> heftig...puhh....uiuiuiuiui


ich hab solche angst!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend**Groll** xD _



was grollst du hier so rum?


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Transformers Ist so Epic Ich sage Nur Megan Fox



rawr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

Itwasallalie schrieb:


> Madonna lief nackt auf der Strasse rum daran wird die Hupfdohle nie rankommen.


Meinst du? Die ist so blöde, die würde dann, wenn in spätestens fünf Jahren Nacktfotos von ihr im Internet sind, als Ausrede die Laptop Ausrede nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Transformers Ist so Epic Ich sage Nur Megan Fox


...wie gesagt die ist aber auch nur dass beste in dem film der rest ist schrott...


----------



## Itwasallalie (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Transformers Ist so Epic Ich sage Nur Megan Fox



Maria Bello und Charlize Theron *mjam*


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

_


DER schrieb:



			was grollst du hier so rum?


rawr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Langeweile xD und hab Gama Bomb album xD _


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Aber nix geht Über Miley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

wer spielt in class house 2 die blondine da? die kommt mir iwe bekannt vor Oo

@blade JAU!!!


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Langeweile xD und hab Gama Bomb album xD _


und ich finde, dass sich fuchsfell überm kamin echt gut macht :O


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

_:/ DU spamst mein YT konnte mit MC favorisieren und Video Kommentaren xD _


----------



## Itwasallalie (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Aber nix geht Über Miley
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kannte die bis zu diesem Bild eben nicht einmal.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wer spielt in class house 2 die blondine da? die kommt mir iwe bekannt vor Oo
> 
> @blade JAU!!!



das heist Glass haus O_o

der Über mir und heul doch


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

Itwasallalie schrieb:


> Ich kannte die bis zu diesem Bild eben nicht einmal.


zu viel gespamme in dem fred du hast verpasst...
@blade ja vertippt laber grade im icq aus meiner klasse XD deswegen


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und ich finde, dass sich fuchsfell überm kamin echt gut macht :O







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _:/ DU spamst mein YT konnte mit MC favorisieren und Video Kommentaren xD _


du hastn youtube konto? LIIIINK!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nich traurig sein ^^


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nich traurig sein ^^


dein fell behandelt er besonders schlecht ^^


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du hastn youtube konto? LIIIINK!




_mmm....Klick mich_


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mmm....Klick mich_


Der LINK tut weh!!111


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. November 2009)

Nabend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mmm....Klick mich_



der is tollig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend


moin schweinchen


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mmm....Klick mich_


Canzoncina di Homer e dei suoi mitici D'OH!!!! 

klaaaaar du machst spanische beschreibungen in deine vids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend



moin


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Canzoncina di Homer e dei suoi mitici D'OH!!!!
> 
> klaaaaar du machst spanische beschreibungen in deine vids
> 
> ...



_Das wahr eigentlich ne antwort drauf fur die Link frage :/_


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das wahr eigentlich ne antwort drauf fur die Link frage :/_


ich meine einen link zu DEINEM youtube KONTO!


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich meine einen link zu DEINEM youtube KONTO!



_PN und so ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yay ich werd model


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> hier sollte eom pic sein aber edou machte es weg!!!(aber nur dass das zitat nicht zu groß wird ) fixed by edou!


wo treibst du dich den rum Oo


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

_Nich dien ernst oder lachmann?? xD_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nich dien ernst oder lachmann?? xD_



maybe....


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nich dien ernst oder lachmann?? xD_


wenn du mit fursuits rumläufst kann lachmann auch model werden


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du mit fursuits rumläufst kann lachmann auch model werden





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du mit fursuits rumläufst kann lachmann auch model werden



danke für die unterstützung brille^^

*model sein will*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Achtung packt die Drogen weg X3n0n is watching U


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Achtung packt die Drogen weg X3n0n is watching U


*schnieef* hä was?

oder eher so "schnell packt die drogen weg" Edou was machst du da *alle drogen in sich zieht* "na wonach siehts den aus ich versteck die drogen!"


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

hab mal ne frage an nen mod


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Achtung packt die Drogen weg X3n0n is watching U


du hast eh nur oregano


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wo treibst du dich den rum Oo


Auf www.gamersglobal.de, wo es wunderbare User-Artikel von mir zu lesen gibt *Achtung werbung!*


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EIne antwort auf alle die mich Qualen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick mich_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du hast eh nur oregano



gestreckt mit schnittlauch *g*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du hast eh nur oregano



Glaubst du


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbogntN8CCI



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Glaubst du


weiss ich


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

so frage 
da das neue rammstein album auf dem index ist, ist es verboten in den bewerte song über dir thread ein lied vom neuen rammstein album zu posten?


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*leave rexo alone techno remix mach*


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so frage
> da das neue rammstein album auf dem index ist, ist es verboten in den bewerte song über dir thread ein lied vom neuen rammstein album zu posten?


Ja. Werbung ist Werbung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja. Werbung ist Werbung.



menno :/


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

RAZYL DU IM WOW FORUM WELTWUNDÖÖÖÖÖR


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> RAZYL DU IM WOW FORUM WELTWUNDÖÖÖÖÖR


Ich war früher oft im WoW-Forum... bis die ganzen Bekloppten aufgetaucht sind


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *leave rexo alone techno remix mach*


_
Yay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Kronas anfeuert**_


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Yay
> 
> 
> ...


leave rexo alone dödödödödödö


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

Was ein bekloppter Double-Post oO


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich war früher oft im WoW-Forum... bis die ganzen Bekloppten aufgetaucht sind


=/


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> RAZYL DU IM WOW FORUM WELTWUNDÖÖÖÖÖR



sachen gibts 


Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Yay
> 
> 
> ...



*mit  feuer*
KILL IT WITH FIRE


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich war früher oft im WoW-Forum... bis die ganzen Bekloppten aufgetaucht sind



Also seit dem tag wo du da warst?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Also seit dem tag wo du da warst?


bwahahaha wasn witz, ich lieg am boden... 
ne doch nicht, bin nur ausgerutscht. :\


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bwahahaha wasn witz, ich lieg am boden...
> ne doch nicht, bin nur ausgerutscht. :\


lol da musst ich nun lachen XD


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Also seit dem tag wo du da warst?


Füße hoch...
Btw: 
Du kannst nicht schreiben und nicht lesen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lol da musst ich nun lachen XD



sachen gibts....


bin ma duschn


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *mit  feuer*
> KILL IT WITH FIRE


nooooin


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin ma duschn


schon wieder n jahr um? :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nooooin



das triffts so ziemlich aufn punkt!


Grüne schrieb:


> schon wieder n jahr um? :<



eigentlich warens ja 2 jahre *fg*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCZSDxA8_JA...feature=related LOL xD


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schon wieder n jahr um? :<


Er hat es voriges Jahr vergessen


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

Oh nein, Edou hat ähnliche Gedanken wie ich!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

maan du warst schneller in dem thread eben...^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh nein, Edou hat ähnliche Gedanken wie ich!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Edou schrieb:


> maan du warst schneller in dem thread eben...^^


n1! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

hrhrhr ich hab was gegen rexo in der hand, ein youtube video und eine pm von ihm :O


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> maan du warst schneller in dem thread eben...^^


Was heißt das?
Razyl > Edou
\o/


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

wtf und wieder...

@ razyl...Razyl 5sek früher >Edou


----------



## Breakyou9 (9. November 2009)

boah hab grad zum ersten mal L4D2 als Expert gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

gz


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> boah hab grad zum ersten mal L4D2 als Expert gepackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*freundliche begrüßung rauskram*


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hrhrhr ich hab was gegen rexo in der hand, ein youtube video und eine pm von ihm :O




_NOIN!!!!_


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *freundliche begrüßung rauskram*


lasst doch mal den 4chan zeugs ruhen......ihr wolltet nichtmehr so deutlich darüber sprechen...ich erinner euch an gestern!!!11elf


----------



## Breakyou9 (9. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *freundliche begrüßung rauskram*



ach.. hab meine erfahrung mit "freundlichen" begrüßungen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so auf die Art " kennen wir dich?!"

aber trotzdem Schönen abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hrhrhr ich hab was gegen rexo in der hand, ein youtube video und eine pm von ihm :O


ansonsten haste ja immer andere sachen in deiner hand...


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lasst doch mal den 4chan zeugs ruhen......ihr wolltet nichtmehr so deutlich darüber sprechen...ich erinner euch an gestern!!!11elf


das bild könnte ich sonstwoher haben xD


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ansonsten haste ja immer andere sachen in deiner hand...


jupp...dass ist traurig brille aber wahr...

@kronas..^^könntest du hast du aber nicht!!!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

wir können ja russisches forenroulette spielen.
wir spammen iwas voll, wer als erster ban kriegt hat verloren *fg*


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

time-bann oder perm-bann???


btw...mala hatt mir eine gepaddelt..


----------



## Breakyou9 (9. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wir können ja russisches forenroulette spielen.
> wir spammen iwas voll, wer als erster ban kriegt hat verloren *fg*



also ich hab noch verwarnstufe 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> time-bann oder perm-bann???
> 
> 
> btw...mala hatt mir eine gepaddelt..


och time reicht schon...
haha, mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> time-bann oder perm-bann???
> 
> 
> btw...mala hatt mir eine gepaddelt..


Und wieso kannst du dann noch schreiben?


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wir können ja russisches forenroulette spielen.
> wir spammen iwas voll, wer als erster ban kriegt hat verloren *fg*


wenn ich einen ban weniger hätte würd ich mitmachen^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

ich kann nicht mit machen =( Vierwarnstufe 2 :x


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> och time reicht schon...
> haha, mir nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie lange muss der time-bann ca sein??


=/ glück ich hatte kein vanish inner leiste

@ razyl...

naja....hab noch glück gehabt....noch schnell vanish ausm zauberbuch gekramt aber leider nen kleien hieb abbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> also ich hab noch verwarnstufe 1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Verwarnstufe 3


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das bild könnte ich sonstwoher haben xD



echtma!


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wieso kannst du dann noch schreiben?


rl- gepaddelt



Kronas schrieb:


> wenn ich einen ban weniger hätte würd ich mitmachen^^


schade *fg*



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich kann nicht mit machen =( Vierwarnstufe 2 :x


na und? ich hab 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

bin schon bei 4/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (9. November 2009)

grmpf


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin schon bei 4/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wäre ich nich unbedingt stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Crackmack schrieb:


> grmpf


pwned!


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin schon bei 4/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ab bei 5 fliegt man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

bin  auch 3, noch einer mehr und ich müsste in ständiger angst vor dem perma leben


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

es gibt 5 Verwarnstufen? O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wäre ich nich unbedingt stolz drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das war auch eher traurig lustig gemeint :/


Edou schrieb:


> ab bei 5 fliegt man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wirchlich?


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ab bei 5 fliegt man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Einer hat schon mehr als 5 und existiert immer  noch


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das war auch eher traurig lustig gemeint :/


wie ein weinender clown? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (9. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ab bei 5 fliegt man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



always want to play,
 but you never want to lose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

sollte ach heißen =/

ich dachte bei 5 fliegt man weild u 4/5 gesagt hast Oo


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> es gibt 5 Verwarnstufen? O_o





DER schrieb:


> wirchlich?


Ja:
20 %
40 %
60 % (<--- me)
80%
100% = BANN


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie ein weinender clown?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohja... :/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ohja... :/
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


müsstest DU dann als lachmann nicht oben weinen, damits traurig lustig ist?


----------



## Crackmack (9. November 2009)

1/5 :/ irc 2/0


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja:
> 20 %
> 40 %
> 60 % (<--- me)
> ...



hat dini mir schon alles schön erklärt ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Die mods Haben mich Belogen die haben mir immer gesagt es gibt nur 3 verwarnstufen D:


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> müsstest DU dann als lachmann nicht oben weinen, damits traurig lustig ist?



hab doch oben :/
und unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also traurig --> :/
lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


passt perfekt


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hat dini mir schon alles schön erklärt ^^


wo sieht man die stufen den im profil?


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Die mods Haben mich Belogen die haben mir immer gesagt es gibt nur 3 verwarnstufen D:


Kein Wunder bei dir...


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Die mods Haben mich Belogen die haben mir immer gesagt es gibt nur 3 verwarnstufen D:


für dich sollte es nur eine geben und das ist die anmeldung...


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Die mods Haben mich Belogen die haben mir immer gesagt es gibt nur 3 verwarnstufen D:


wenns 3 gäb wär der nachtschwärmer ziemlich leer^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (9. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wo sieht man die stufen den im profil?



ich glaub man kriegt post,oder?


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wo sieht man die stufen den im profil?


Nirgends... zähl einfach deine Verwarnungen...

Obwohl ich mal anmerken muss, dass meine zweite Verwarnung sehr unfair war...


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Obwohl ich mal anmerken muss, dass meine zweite Verwarnung sehr unfair war...


Q_Q


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenns 3 gäb wär der nachtschwärmer ziemlich leer^^



ohja ^^


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich glaub man kriegt post,oder?


2 sind bei mir noch da, einen hab ich wohl aus platzgründen gelöscht^^


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Q_Q


Warum weinst du da?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Q_Q


das hatter auch gemacht als er im irc gebanned wurde :>


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

ich hab noch keine ich hab mich noch so gerettet letztesn XD hab nach dem dini geclosed hat ne pm an sie geschrieben und mich entschuldigt XD deswegen nur ermahnung und netiquette blablabla^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum weinst du da?


mir kommen bei sowas halt die tränen... unfaire verwarnungen... kommen hier ja ganz selten vor


----------



## Breakyou9 (9. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich hab noch keine ich hab mich noch so gerettet letztesn XD hab nach dem dini geclosed hat ne pm an sie geschrieben und mich entschuldigt XD deswegen nur ermahnung und netiquette blablabla^^



sehr vernünftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nirgends... zähl einfach deine Verwarnungen...
> 
> Obwohl ich mal anmerken muss, dass meine zweite Verwarnung sehr unfair war...


ich hab mit birk (der ist ja mitlerweile weg vom fenster^^) einen scherzweise gedisst, gab für uns alle 3 nen ban und im irc hat es nichtmal das 'opfer' als nervend empfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das hatter auch gemacht als er im irc gebanned wurde :>


???



Grüne schrieb:


> mir kommen bei sowas halt die tränen... unfaire verwarnungen... kommen hier ja ganz selten vor


Ja meine Güte. Ich hab von der Verwarnung über 3 oder 4 Monate lang nichts gewusst... das war nicht sehr fair


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich hab noch keine ich hab mich noch so gerettet letztesn XD hab nach dem dini geclosed hat ne pm an sie geschrieben und mich entschuldigt XD deswegen nur ermahnung und netiquette blablabla^^


öhm, es geht um die verwarnungen
5 verwarnungen = weg vom fenster
sagen nur aus bequemlichkeit ban, weil die immer zusammen kommen


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> öhm, es geht um die verwarnungen
> 5 verwarnungen = weg vom fenster
> sagen nur aus bequemlichkeit ban, weil die immer zusammen kommen


jo hätte ich mich net entschuldig hätt ich ne VERWARNUNG bekommen XD


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2009)

bin auch mal weg


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

Oo jericho hatt ne heavy metal band


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

ich Platz Gleich 4 Rostbrat würste mit 4 Toast Gegessen und dan noch 1 liter Milch Runter Gesoffen ^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (9. November 2009)

ich geh auch mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
morgen Englischarbeit
noch bissl wiederholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gute nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

nacht kronaaaaaaaaaaasosososososoiobhdthis


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich Platz Gleich 4 Rostbrat würste mit 4 Toast Gegessen und dan noch 1 liter Milch Runter Gesoffen ^^


die blase muss platzen, die blase muss platzen, die blase muss platzen!


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich Platz Gleich 4 Rostbrat würste mit 4 Toast Gegessen und dan noch 1 liter Milch Runter Gesoffen ^^


Milch zu Rostbratwurst... oO 
Naja... egal


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich Platz Gleich 4 Rostbrat würste mit 4 Toast Gegessen und dan noch 1 liter Milch Runter Gesoffen ^^


joa, schlucken kannste gut, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und milch... hui, für die ganz harten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Milch zu Rostbratwurst... oO
> Naja... egal



die milch kam ungefähr 10 Mins nach den Rostbrat Würsten ^^


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> die milch kam ungefähr 10 Mins nach den Rostbrat Würsten ^^


so zweideutig... so verdammt zweideutig


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<< blade XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> so zweideutig... so verdammt zweideutig



versuchs zu verkneifen :x


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> so zweideutig... so verdammt zweideutig



ich sage ja nur Faceplant


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<< blade XD



Und ich sags nochmal dass sind blades geistig moraligen mechanismen^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

edou ich habe dich auch lieb MILEY <3


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> edou ich habe dich auch lieb MILEY <3


schwuchtel.....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> schwuchtel.....



xD

da komm halt nicht zu meinem 18 :x


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> schwuchtel.....


shice, da musst ich grad echt übel lachen


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> xD
> 
> da komm halt nicht zu meinem 18 :x



da will eh keiner hin


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> xD
> 
> da komm halt nicht zu meinem 18 :x


ich hol mir auch nur marken drugs und marken alk und lass mich net übers ohr ziehn..weißt du noch die plastik p90? 2000euro? obwohl ne echte nur 200gekostet hättte? und son plastik teil hätte vll 20 euro gekostet Oo


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> da will eh keiner hin



das tat weh =(


----------



## Lekraan (9. November 2009)

Bin müde >.>


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das tat weh =(


*nach tret*


@brille wie meinst dass mitm lachen XD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich hol mir auch nur marken drugs und marken alk und lass mich net übers ohr ziehn..weißt du noch die plastik p90? 2000euro? obwohl ne echte nur 200gekostet hättte? und son plastik teil hätte vll 20 euro gekostet Oo



Drück mal an der seite *aline technologie*


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das tat weh =(



ahh....jeden tag eine gute tat <3

bin ma weg nacht ^^


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

_Morgen bekomme ich mein Brütal Legend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Drück mal an der seite *aline technologie*


du solltest vll keine milch mehr trinken die bringt dich zum tagträumen..und du laberst jeden müll aus...


----------



## Lekraan (9. November 2009)

Hau ab LAchmann !!

Ne Schmarn ^^ 

Nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Morgen bekomme ich mein Brütal Legend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



do want 

*jetzt weg bin*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> du solltest vll keine milch mehr trinken die bringt dich zum tagträumen..und du laberst jeden müll aus...



xD das ist die Müdigkeit =D


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> xD das ist die Müdigkeit =D


und wieder träumst du uns was vor....dini pls paddel die milch weg /vote for ban milch!!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Milch is die beste droge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Milch is die beste droge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ersetz instrument durch droge^^


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

_Kennt wer n Gutes game(N64 GBA Snes oder so ) fur ein Let´s Play weis nich was ich nehmen soll xD Hange zwischen Zelda The Minis Cap und irgent nem retro spiel ^^_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Schade =(


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Schade =(


jupp meerretisch ist keine droge-.-


btw 

so geil XD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jupp meerretisch ist keine droge-.-
> 
> 
> btw
> ...



das is sooo Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das is sooo Geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jupp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 otto waalkes FTW^^

Tarzan sagt jane bitte greif die liane *tarzan schrei*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Das erste lied is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwie wird irgendwan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Das erste lied is geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jupp

oder 

dolly buster fliegt vorbei man erkennt sie an den "ohren" XD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)




----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)




----------



## Edou (9. November 2009)

wird ein doppel post aber shice druff....

ich geh nun auch off nacht @all


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

_Otto ist ne Legende der Comedy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Otto ist und wird Geil bleiben ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

nabend

und /sign otto ist kult!


----------



## Manoroth (9. November 2009)

jutn abend leutz


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

_Ja ne i Klar


Frage:
WO liegt Luxemburg
Antwort:
Ich war schon immer schlecht in Erdkunde auf der Botison-Highschool. :-)
_


----------



## Lekraan (9. November 2009)

Kapier ich net .... 

Warum ist Banane eigentlich krum?


----------



## Lekraan (9. November 2009)

Ma im Ernst....warum is die EIgentlich krum? O.o


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

die kugel ist lustig xD


----------



## Lekraan (9. November 2009)

Warum? Mich flamt die nur ... was fragst du?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ma im Ernst....warum is die EIgentlich krum? O.o


tipp: sonne.

ich bin dann ma weg, gn8


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Frage:
Wan geht die erde unter
Antwort:
2012 natürlich


xD

Edit =(

Frage:
Willst du schläge?
Antwort:
Von einem Kind?


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

_WTH xD 


Frage:
Ist BladeDragonGX ein Miley Holiker??
Antwort:
Nein, aber ein Lowbob.
_


----------



## Lekraan (9. November 2009)

oh lol .... xD Frag mal, wie der Film so sein wird .. xD


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

_Die Seite mag dich glaube ich nicht :/ 

Blade_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Frage:
Wie wird der Film 2012 Sein
Antwort:
Ein weiterer langweiliger Weltuntergangs-Streifen.


----------



## Grushdak (9. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Warum ist Banane eigentlich krum?



Warum wohl ... weil sie nen Bogen um die DDR machte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*nabond*


----------



## Lekraan (9. November 2009)

So bin off, der Bot kann mich mal .. der verarscht mich eh nur l...l

nacht


----------



## Lekraan (9. November 2009)

So bin off, der Bot kann mich mal .. der verarscht mich eh nur l...l

nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. November 2009)

Frage:
Warte werde ich Miley Cyrus Bekommen?
Antwort:
Wenn du möchtest. Ich will lieber einen ordentlichen Programmierer.

MUHAHAH xD


----------



## Rexo (9. November 2009)

_Gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin auch schlafen ^^_


----------



## Zonalar (10. November 2009)

Guten Tag. Nach langer abwesenheit, schau ich auch ma wieder vorbei.^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. November 2009)

Frage:
Wie Doll liebe ich Megan Fox
Antwort:
Dein Glied schwillt an wenn du sie siehst.

ich musste grade extrem lachen xD


----------



## Manoroth (10. November 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Guten Tag. Nach langer abwesenheit, schau ich auch ma wieder vorbei.^^



hey ho benji^^ doch noch net vor deinen schöpfer getretten?


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2009)

Haha wie witzig ...

Frage: Wer bist Du?

Für die Antwort brauchte es fast die gesamten 60 sec.

Antwort: Der Anton aus Tirol. :-)  (so wie es da steht) ^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Er weiß meine Penisgröße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und die wäre?
xD


----------



## Manoroth (10. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Er weiß meine Penisgröße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



omg n stalker! lauf um dein leben!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. November 2009)

Frage:
Strapse sind Geil Besonders an Megan Fox
Antwort:
Megan Fox sollte pornographische Filme drehen.

*hust* ^^


----------



## Manoroth (10. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Frage:
> Strapse sind Geil Besonders an Megan Fox
> Antwort:
> Megan Fox sollte pornographische Filme drehen.
> ...



naja wo er recht hat...^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> naja wo er recht hat...^^



Und er hat recht *sabber*


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2009)

So, womit bewiesen wäre, daß das Orakel ein WoW Spieler ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. November 2009)

Lol ^^


----------



## Manoroth (10. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> So, womit bewiesen wäre, daß das Orakel ein WoW Spieler ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das weiss jetzt aber jeder dep^^


----------



## Manoroth (10. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> naja ich denke das arbeitet mit dem internet, foren oder so. ka und sucht sich da die antworten.
> anders kann ichs mir net erklären.



ne das sind mitglieder die antworten. und nach 60 sek antwortet n bot wen keiner geschriebn hat. steht in den nutzungs bedingungen^^


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2009)

So habe mal getestet, ob it mit Wiki zusammenarbeitet.
Nein, tut es nicht.

Frage: Was ist Waw?
Antwort: Waw? keine Ahnung

Jaaaaaa, it is sprachlos .... ^^
Dabei hat WaW eine Bedeutung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Rofl???



is so^^ geh ma nach lesen^^


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2009)

Das Ganze ist nur ein etwas anderes Chatprogramm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wünscht dem gn8 und er sagt auch Gute Nacht.

Und genau das tue ich jetzt hier auch.
Gn8 Euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (10. November 2009)

einfach nur traurig...
guckt ntv falls es euch intressiert


----------



## Breakyou9 (10. November 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was habt ihr heut noch vor?
ich warte  noch 15 Minuten auf 2 and a half man


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

moin


----------



## Kronas (10. November 2009)

hallöle


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

Guten abend... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (10. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten abend...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bist du wegen Robert Enke traurig?


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> bist du wegen Robert Enke traurig?


Ich bin ein wenig geschockt...
Robert Enke war einfach ein sehr symphatischer Mensch und seine Familie tut mir jetzt sehr leid


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

warum rasten eigendlich die leute im thread aus nur wenn man mal einwirft das auch millionen andere menschen sterben?


----------



## Breakyou9 (10. November 2009)

hätte er in der WM 2010 gespielt?


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_Guten Abend Allle zusammen :/

wiso so bedruckt??_


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> hätte er in der WM 2010 gespielt?


Wahrscheinlich. Er war ein Favorit auf den Posten, nun ist es wohl Rene Adler der spielt.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Guten Abend Allle zusammen :/
> 
> wiso so bedruckt??_


n torwart ist gestorben


----------



## Kronas (10. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Guten Abend Allle zusammen :/
> 
> wiso so bedruckt??_


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_**autsch**

Mein Beileit an seine Bekannten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> n torwart ist gestorben


Er war nicht nur ein Torwart. Er war auch ein sehr symphatischer Mensch, der schon einiges in seinem Leben ertragen durfte und musste. Besonders für seine Frau und sein Kind ist das ne richtige Schock-Naricht


----------



## Breakyou9 (10. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> warum rasten eigendlich die leute im thread aus nur wenn man mal einwirft das auch millionen andere menschen sterben?



klar sterben viele Meschen jeden Tag aber er stand halt in der öffentlichkeit.
wenn privat jmd stirbt dann kann man in den wenigsten leuten drüber reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine meinung


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

hab morgen die letzten beiden stunden frei
yay


----------



## Breakyou9 (10. November 2009)

ich hab erst zur 2. 
kann bissl länge schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab morgen die letzten beiden stunden frei
> yay


high five!


----------



## Breakyou9 (10. November 2009)

ich verlässe euch jetzt schon 
geh mir schnell was zu essen machen und dann 2 and a half man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


viel spaß an alle die es auch gucken


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> high five!



*high five*


gn8 break^^


----------



## Tabuno (10. November 2009)

naja bin mal off und schau nochn bissl fern und erstmal den schock verdauen...


----------



## Kronas (10. November 2009)

tschüss break und tabu


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

nacht :/


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2009)

Nabend ...



Breakyou9 schrieb:


> hätte er in der WM 2010 gespielt?



KA - Er war nicht auf Platz 1 nominiert - es wäre noch zu einer Entscheidung zwischen 4 Kandidaten gekommen.


@ LoD

Keine Ahnung, warum man ausrasten muss .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er war nicht nur ein Torwart. Er war auch ein sehr symphatischer Mensch, der schon einiges in seinem Leben ertragen durfte und musste. Besonders für seine Frau und sein Kind ist das ne richtige Schock-Naricht


ich kenn den typen nciht ich kann nicht sagen ob er sympatisch war ode rnicht und vermutlich 99,9% der com hie rkönnen das auch nicht sagen :>


----------



## Kronas (10. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er war nicht nur ein Torwart. Er war auch ein sehr symphatischer Mensch, der schon einiges in seinem Leben ertragen durfte und musste. Besonders für seine Frau und sein Kind ist das ne richtige Schock-Naricht


auf einen penner würde diese beschreibung auch paasen :/


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich kenn den typen nciht ich kann nicht sagen ob er sympatisch war ode rnicht und vermutlich 99,9% der com hie rkönnen das auch nicht sagen :>


Sowohl in Interviews etc. kam er sehr symphatisch rüber und er hatte einige Tragödien hinter sich und gehört wohl zu den sportlichst fairen Akteuren, die es in den letzten drei bis vier Jahren Bundesliga gab.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

ich finds ja auch tragisch das er sterben wollte (das schlimmste ist ja das er so verzweifelt war und sich selbst umgebracht hat man muss schon wirklcih allen lebensmut und jeden ebensanker verloren haben um sowas zu machen) 

trotz dieser tragik verstehe ich es nicht warum man ncih sagen darf das in der welt millionen von menschen sterben, da krieg ichs kotzen 

das war 1 mensch ein einziger mensch meine oma war auch ein mensch glaubt ihr da hat jemand n aufstand gemacht Oo



und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit der ohhh er stand in der öffentlichkeits nummer  mir ist egal wer ein mensch ist total egal, für mich zählt der mensch (bzw. zählt nicht aber das isn anderes thema)


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2009)

Razyl, wie kannst Du nur zu Enkes Tod die Bild heranziehen ? -
die ja eh immer alles so bestens weiß ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^


----------



## Lekraan (10. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich finds ja auch tragisch das er sterben wollte (das schlimmste ist ja das er so verzweifelt war und sich selbst umgebracht hat man muss schon wirklcih allen lebensmut und jeden ebensanker verloren haben um sowas zu machen)
> 
> *trotz dieser tragik verstehe ich es nicht warum man ncih sagen darf das in der welt millionen von menschen sterben, da krieg ichs kotzen *
> 
> ...





Taaaag zusammen,


meinst du mit dem dick gedrucken meinen Beitrag?^^


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich finds ja auch tragisch das er sterben wollte (das schlimmste ist ja das er so verzweifelt war und sich selbst umgebracht hat man muss schon wirklcih allen lebensmut und jeden ebensanker verloren haben um sowas zu machen)
> 
> trotz dieser tragik verstehe ich es nicht warum man ncih sagen darf das in der welt millionen von menschen sterben, da krieg ichs kotzen
> 
> ...


Ja, er war ein sehr öffentlicher Mensch und ist daher bekannter den Rest der Menschheit, als deine Oma. Hätte ich deine Oma nur etwas näher kennen gelernt wäre es auch sehr tragisch gewesen. Robert Enke kannte man etwas näher, durch seine öffentlichen Auftritte. Nicht viel, aber ein minimales Stückchen schon.
Und für zählt auch der Mensch und das ist nun mal in diesem Fall Robert Enke.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

lasst die leute trauern/traurig sein die es wollen und die die es nicht wollen müssen ja nix zum thema sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2009)

Camô hat es im Enke Topice eben doch sehr schön formuliert.

Man kann zwar unterschiedlich empfinden - lasst doch die Trauernden aber trauern -
und weist in diesen Momenten nicht auf die derben Schicksale Millionster Anderer hin!
Es mag sie geben, interessiert die Trauernden in dem Moment aber wohl eher nicht allzusehr.

....


----------



## Arosk (10. November 2009)

hi und tschüss


----------



## Noxiel (10. November 2009)

Na hier könnt ihr Euch meinethalben *gesittet* unterhalten....*augenroll*... ob das klappt?


----------



## Camô (10. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> trotz dieser tragik verstehe ich es nicht warum man ncih sagen darf das in der welt millionen von menschen sterben, da krieg ichs kotzen



Würdest du es toll finden, wenn ich zB in einen RIP-Thread deines Lieblingssängers reinplatzen und auf das traurige Schicksal anderer Menschen in der Welt hindeuten würde? Ich denke doch, dass wenn man nichts zum Thema beitragen kann, da man die betroffene Person nicht kennt, sich einfach raushalten sollte und die "Trauernden" unter sich lassen sollte. Oder liege ich da völlig falsch?
Es gibt nunmal viele Menschen, die diese Nachricht schockiert hat. Ich bin Fussballfan und fühle mich deshalb betroffen. Auf moralpredigende Saubermänner kann ich dann verzichten.


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na hier könnt ihr Euch meinethalben *gesittet* unterhalten....*augenroll*... ob das klappt?


Ich denke schon - sind ja fast immer nur dieselben hier - 
und da geht es eh gesittet zu - meistens jedenfalls.^^


----------



## Lekraan (10. November 2009)

Falscher Thread hier ....


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na hier könnt ihr Euch meinethalben *gesittet* unterhalten....*augenroll*... ob das klappt?


Wir sind der Nachtschwärmer - wir können das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Camô hat es im Enke Topice eben doch sehr schön formuliert.
> 
> Man kann zwar unterschiedlich empfinden - lasst doch die Trauernden aber trauern -
> und weist in diesen Momenten nicht auf die derben Schicksale Millionster Anderer hin!
> ...


jo ok das is schön formuliert tut mir leid war nicth so gemeint mit den toten und so :/


----------



## Manoroth (10. November 2009)

morgen ihr streithäne


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> morgen ihr streithäne


Tag Mano


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

moin mano du lappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2009)

Streittopic - nicht hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (10. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo ok das is schön formuliert tut mir leid war nicth so gemeint mit den toten und so :/


Öhm zumindest so ähnlich habe ich es gesagt, aber Noxiel hat den Post gelöscht. :/


----------



## Noxiel (10. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir sind der Nachtschwärmer - wir können das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



q.e.d.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

moin

bin ma wieder afk duschen O_o


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

moin


----------



## Kronas (10. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> q.e.d.


qouted... ähhh
für was steht ed?^^


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin
> 
> bin ma wieder afk duschen O_o


Lachmann, so schnell vergeht ein Jahr nicht


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> qouted... ähhh
> für was steht ed?^^


quod erat demonstrandum - was zu beweisen wäre


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> q.e.d.


Das muss ich jeden Tag - mich beweisen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps. q.e.d. musste ich immer in Mathe anhören ...

*afksmokingintheshiceRainWetter*^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann, so schnell vergeht ein Jahr nicht



weiß auch nicht was mit mir los ist :/


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

....was macht ihr so?


----------



## Kronas (10. November 2009)

lateinfags ihr


----------



## Noxiel (10. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> qouted... ähhh
> für was steht ed?^^



Quod esset demonstrandum - was zu beweisen wäre. In leichter Abwandlung zum eigentlichen Sinn Quod erat demonstrandum - was zu beweisen war. Manche Mathelehrer pinseln die drei Buchstaben gerne mal unter eine Aufgabe, die sie bravourös im Beisein der Klasse gelöst haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ....was macht ihr so?


Google News etc. beobachten und die wichtigsten Seiten offen... eventuell kommt noch was interessantes heraus zu Robert


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Google News etc. beobachten und die wichtigsten Seiten offen... eventuell kommt noch was interessantes heraus zu Robert


jo habs eben auch erfahren..so ein scheiß-.-


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2009)

Naja ich bin mal etwas auf Abwegen ...
ne bissle NHL zocken ...

ps. Enkes Hompage ist überflutet.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Quod esset demonstrandum - was zu beweisen wäre. In leichter Abwandlung zum eigentlichen Sinn Quod erat demonstrandum - was zu beweisen war. Manche Mathelehrer pinseln die drei Buchstaben gerne mal unter eine Aufgabe, die sie bravourös im Beisein der Klasse gelöst haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


selbstbeweihräucherung is doch was herrliches :>


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

wo ist eig dini? lang nemmer gesehn hier oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wo ist eig dini? lang nemmer gesehn hier oO


paddelarmstarre


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wo ist eig dini? lang nemmer gesehn hier oO


Sie hat zuviel gelazort


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> paddelarmstarre


=/ nich gut


----------



## Noxiel (10. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> selbstbeweihräucherung is doch was herrliches :>



Wer? ICH? Oo

Nein, Selbstbeweihräucherung bei mir würde so klingen: ICH HABE WAFFELN GEMAAAACHT!!!!! SEHT MICH AN, ICH HABE WAFFELN.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

Mit den armen rudernd durch den raum voller panik renn
*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG*

Ich habe weder angst vor spinnen schlangen hoehe dunkelheit monstern etc, aber... DONNERSTAG ZAHNBEHANDLUNG!!!! NEEEEEIN NEIN NEEEEEEEEEIN!!
Ich werde paaaaaaaaanisch


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

alles wird gut noxi


haha @ dragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> alles wird gut noxi


nix wird gut, brauch mehr material für quotes in der sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich habe weder angst vor *spinnen schlangen hoehe* dunkelheit monstern etc, aber... DONNERSTAG ZAHNBEHANDLUNG!!!! NEEEEEIN NEIN NEEEEEEEEEIN!!
> Ich werde paaaaaaaaanisch


vor dem makierten hab ich auch angst

edit: nur vor den kleinen dünnen schlangen, die langen dicken würgen nur


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mit den armen rudernd durch den raum voller panik renn
> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG*
> 
> Ich habe weder angst vor spinnen schlangen hoehe dunkelheit monstern etc, aber... DONNERSTAG ZAHNBEHANDLUNG!!!! NEEEEEIN NEIN NEEEEEEEEEIN!!
> Ich werde paaaaaaaaanisch


du ich mittlerweile macht mir dass nen scheiß auch...4jahre zahnspange..die schmeren in den ersten 2 jahren wenn die spange gerichtet wird tut mehr weh als dass...glaub mir


----------



## Kronas (10. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> du ich mittlerweile macht mir dass nen scheiß auch...4jahre zahnspange..die schmeren in den ersten 2 jahren wenn die spange gerichtet wird tut mehr weh als dass...glaub mir


ich hab nur 2 jahre, also nur den schmerz :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nix wird gut, brauch mehr material für quotes in der sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg xD
brilles signatur zeigt uns mods in ihrer dunkelsten stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

"Der Wikipedia-Eintrag ist längst geändert und auf YouTube gibt es ein "Gedenkvideo". Das ist Sterben 2.0"
Wo er recht hat..


----------



## Kronas (10. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omg xD
> brilles signatur zeigt uns mods in ihrer dunkelsten stunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


masterxox issen mod?^^


----------



## hanfman (10. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> du ich mittlerweile macht mir dass nen scheiß auch...4jahre zahnspange..die schmeren in den ersten 2 jahren wenn die spange gerichtet wird tut mehr weh als dass...glaub mir


ich sach euch schmerzen hast nur wenn du dir n zahn stück im vollrausch raus haust nur weils so "Spaß" macht... 
und dann heulst weils so weh tut...


----------



## Lekraan (10. November 2009)

Need KeKs


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> masterxox issen mod?^^



neeeeeeeeee....
aber da kommen bald bestimmt neue mod sprüche z
ich glaube an dich brille  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. November 2009)

need.... iwas zum kuscheln-.-


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

hanfman schrieb:


> ich sach euch schmerzen hast nur wenn du dir n zahn stück im vollrausch raus haust nur weils so "Spaß" macht...
> und dann heulst weils so weh tut...


ich hab mir mal nen zahn aus mund gezogen...da war ich so 5 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wer? ICH? Oo
> 
> Nein, Selbstbeweihräucherung bei mir würde so klingen: ICH HABE WAFFELN GEMAAAACHT!!!!! SEHT MICH AN, ICH HABE WAFFELN.....
> 
> ...


HAHAHHAHAHAH

I lold srsly


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> need.... iwas zum kuscheln-.-


Deine Freundin? Kissen?


----------



## Manoroth (10. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine Freundin? Kissen?



ersteres wär mir lieber^^ aber is net hier-.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> need.... iwas zum kuscheln-.-



bier?


Edou schrieb:


> ich hab mir mal nen zahn aus mund gezogen...da war ich so 5 oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



me2^^
mußte dann zum zahnarzt, und der hat ihn ruckartig rausgezogen :x


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ersteres wär mir lieber^^ aber is net hier-.-


Dann halt das Kissen


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ersteres wär mir lieber^^ aber is net hier-.-


kenn ich..kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (10. November 2009)

Prft, Ignoranz wohin ich blicke. *knurps*....keine Ahnung von den WIRKLICH wichtigen Dingen *knabber*...sie werden dich nicht kriegen mein Schatz *mampf*....mein Schatz, meine Waffel. *niahihihi*


P.S.: Sollte ich erwähnen, dass mir heute Nuss-Rum-Vanille-Apfel-Waffeln geglückt sind? who knows....


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Prft, Ignoranz wohin ich blicke. *knurps*....keine Ahnung von den WIRKLICH wichtigen Dingen *knabber*...sie werden dich nicht kriegen mein Schatz *mampf*....mein Schatz, meine Waffel. *niahihihi*
> 
> 
> P.S.: Sollte ich erwähnen, dass mir heute Nuss-Rum-Vanille-Apfel-Waffeln geglückt sind? who knows....


drugs r bad mhhkay


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> P.S.: Sollte ich erwähnen, dass mir heute Nuss-Rum-Vanille-Apfel-Waffeln geglückt sind? who knows....


Ich glaube, du hast dich bei den Zutaten vertan..
oder bist du immer so verrückt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> P.S.: Sollte ich erwähnen, dass mir heute Nuss-Rum-Vanille-Apfel-Waffeln geglückt sind? who knows....


ich dachte egtl, dir wäre nur der rum geglückt, aber gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Prft, Ignoranz wohin ich blicke. *knurps*....keine Ahnung von den WIRKLICH wichtigen Dingen *knabber*...sie werden dich nicht kriegen mein Schatz *mampf*....mein Schatz, meine Waffel. *niahihihi*
> 
> 
> P.S.: Sollte ich erwähnen, dass mir heute Nuss-Rum-Vanille-Apfel-Waffeln geglückt sind? who knows....



duuuuuuude
stop it
srsly man


----------



## Manoroth (10. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bier?



n bierfass zum kuscheln? ne danke das trink ich lieber leer


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> n bierfass zum kuscheln? ne danke das trink ich lieber leer


dann haste trotzdem noch das fass


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> n bierfass zum kuscheln? ne danke das trink ich lieber leer



steck nen strohhalm rein und trink das dann beim kuscheln xD


----------



## Lekraan (10. November 2009)

Lokalisten sind blau! 

"Es gibt noch ein anderes Leben außer den Lokalisten!" "Geh mit deinen Freunde ..." ...

ISt Lokalisten wirklich so ein Suchtmacher? XD


----------



## Manoroth (10. November 2009)

aber das fass is so hart und ... bäh^^

da is mir ne frau definitiv lieber^^


----------



## Noxiel (10. November 2009)

Ein bisschen Wahnsinn steckt doch in jedem. Ich kann meinen eigentlich auch sehr gut zügeln. Das liegt bestimmt am Kishin (<--- Insider)


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aber das fass is so hart und ... bäh^^



wer das fässchen nicht ehrt, ist das bierchen nicht wert!


ich empfehle eine hab-mich-lieb-jacke für deine schwachen momente noxiel xD


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aber das fass is so hart und ... bäh^^
> 
> da is mir ne frau definitiv lieber^^


Auch eine Frau kann hart sein...



Noxiel schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Wahnsinn steckt doch in jedem. Ich kann meinen eigentlich auch sehr gut zügeln. Das liegt bestimmt am Kishin (<--- Insider)


Eigentlich....


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aber das fass is so hart und ... bäh^^
> 
> da is mir ne frau definitiv lieber^^


jupp ;D

@noxi deine frau/freundin nicht da um dich zu zügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch eine Frau kann hart sein...


solang sie nicht kurz unterhalb der gürtellinie "hart" ist...


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> solang sie nicht kurz unterhalb der gürtellinie "hart" ist...


Das hast du nun gesagt


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hast du nun gesagt


egtl hab ichs geschrieben


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> solang sie nicht kurz unterhalb der gürtellinie "hart" ist...



what has been seen
cannot been unseen


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> solang sie nicht kurz unterhalb der gürtellinie "hart" ist...


brrr


----------



## Manoroth (10. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> solang sie nicht kurz unterhalb der gürtellinie "hart" ist...



meine gedanken^^


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> egtl hab ichs geschrieben


.....


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_Mich is Langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lekraan (10. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> solang sie nicht kurz unterhalb der gürtellinie "hart" ist...



Lady Gaga?


----------



## Manoroth (10. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mich is Langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



shit happends


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Lady Gaga?



brr....
brrr.....


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> brr....
> brrr.....


Du stehst doch drauf... ach ne das war ja LoD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Lady Gaga?



jetzt musste aber ma halb lang machen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du stehst doch drauf... ach ne das war ja LoD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jetzt musste aber ma halb lang machen...


halb so lang wie seiner? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du stehst doch drauf... ach ne das war ja LoD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



laßt den armen mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Manoroth schrieb:


> jetzt musste aber ma halb lang machen...


omg mano du stehst drauf Oo


----------



## Lekraan (10. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> brr....
> brrr.....



Ehrlich, ich versteh die jungen Mädchen alle nicht ... sagen immer, Lady Gaga sei soo hübsch etc.....
Findet ihr das auch? o.o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

Namd ihr Lutscher


----------



## Manoroth (10. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Namd ihr Lutscher



morgen trekki


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

slayer


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ehrlich, ich versteh die jungen Mädchen alle nicht ... sagen immer, Lady Gaga sei soo hübsch etc.....
> Findet ihr das auch? o.o
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö


Selor schrieb:


> Namd ihr Lutscher


wenigstens haben wir nen lutscher nicht so wie du (wer was perverses raus nimmt ist selbst schuld)


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wenigstens haben wir nen lutscher nicht so wie du (wer was perverses raus nimmt ist selbst schuld)


Haha, Edou hat nen Lutscher... xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha, Edou hat nen Lutscher... xD



is doch gut für ihn


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_xD Epic xD 

Klick mich_


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha, Edou hat nen Lutscher... xD


jupp schmeckt nach cola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is doch gut für ihn


lutscherin wäre besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is doch gut für ihn


Nicht ... ach lassen wir das einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jupp schmeckt nach cola
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wtf?


Grüne schrieb:


> lutscherin wäre besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohja xD

@ razyl



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lutscherin wäre besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pervers gesehn kla!^^
miley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber nicht pervers gesehn

hmm cola...
@ razyl spar dir dein comment dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> pervers gesehn kla!^^
> miley
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die kann das nicht :X


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die kann das nicht :X


edith kam zu spät shit...


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_Yay ^^ Seit heute Tenacious d The Pick of Destiny auf DvD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> edith kam zu spät shit...


pwned


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

Na was macht ihr kleinen Popoliebhaber heut abend?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

g0il


deinen popo gleich ma lieb haben selor !


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Yay ^^ Seit heute Tenacious d The Pick of Destiny auf DvD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gz tierschmußer^^ (nicht ernstnehmen weiß du ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

@brille....ich hab angst mitlerweile denken razyl und ich fast gleich....-.-


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> edith kam zu spät shit...


Tja pech gehabt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2009)

ich muss immer noch lachen


----------



## Manoroth (10. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich muss immer noch lachen



autsch^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

du nich


xD


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *gz tierschmußer^^ (nicht ernstnehmen weiß du ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_:/_


----------



## hanfman (10. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _xD Epic xD
> 
> Klick mich_


hoffe der film kommt nie ins kino


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_Lekraan da sis nich dien ernst oder xd _


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _:/_


du hast gesagt ich darf dich nichtmehr tierverge...äähhh naja du weiß schon nenen da raßtest du aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> du hast gesagt ich darf dich nichtmehr tierverge...äähhh naja du weiß schon nenen da raßtest du aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_:/ stimmt Tierschmuer is noch Nietlich gemeint ^^_


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> tierverge



waltiger?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

rob zombie ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _:/ stimmt Tierschmuer is noch Nietlich gemeint ^^_


wenn du es so interpretierst...



Selor schrieb:


> waltiger?


es gibt WALTIGER wo? Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wenn du es so interpretierst...
> 
> 
> es gibt WALTIGER wo? Oo



er meinte wohl walter


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_@Lachmann Das vidoe is ja ma krank xD _


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@Lachmann Das vidoe is ja ma krank xD _



ohja xD



so bin mal weg
nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> er meinte wohl walter


ergäb keinen sinn tiervergewalter aha^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ergäb keinen sinn tiervergewalter aha^^



makes perfect sense


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_Mirko is Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Mannliche Coldmirror ^^


_


----------



## hanfman (10. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> rob zombie ist genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


omg fällt mir da nur ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

Alle eingepennt?
Oder schleckt ihr grad ein paar Löffelchen ab?


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_Ich Fress gerade EIscrem xD _


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Alle eingepennt?
> Oder schleckt ihr grad ein paar Löffelchen ab?


nö und nö


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_Jeder der COldmirror cool findet postet n Sign xD _


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

sign...^^


----------



## Soldus (10. November 2009)

sign


----------



## Manoroth (10. November 2009)

Dimmu Borgir > all


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_Hab Gerade in dne Kaddi channel n Komischne Kommentar gepostet xD _


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab Gerade in dne Kaddi channel n Komischne Kommentar gepostet xD _



Wow... du bist SOOOO in...


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

hmm aber der rest ist eingepennt wa?


----------



## Soldus (10. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab Gerade in dne Kaddi channel n Komischne Kommentar gepostet xD _


Hmmm...ich nehm mal an du bist nicht ''Dauerficker''  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .......''jumpingemu''  oder ''Dragenheart4ever'' würd ich sagen


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_Denk ja xD _


----------



## hanfman (10. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab Gerade in dne Kaddi channel n Komischne Kommentar gepostet xD _


uh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bäm...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_Was denkst dne wurde eh zu mir passen ^^

Big Noxiel is watching you xD_


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Was denkst dne wurde eh zu mir passen ^^
> 
> Big Noxiel is watching you xD_



PlüschLover118


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> PlüschLover118


_
-.- der wahr so was von flach-.-
_


----------



## Edou (10. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Was denkst dne wurde eh zu mir passen ^^
> 
> Big Noxiel is watching you xD_


oh oh ich weiß es est B  so wie bye EDOU geht nun off^^


----------



## Soldus (10. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Was denkst dne wurde eh zu mir passen ^^_


Dragenheart4ever......''jumpingemu'' kanns nicht sein denn bei dir steht als Wohnort Luxemburg.

Oha!


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> -.- der wahr so was von flach-.-
> _



Falsch, der war unterirdisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (10. November 2009)

was bitte soll das bedeuten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_:7 kennst das nich??_


----------



## Soldus (10. November 2009)

nein, sollte ich? ^^


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_als nachtschwarmer ja

Jiha n Trojana auf computer xD  _


----------



## Soldus (10. November 2009)

muss ich anti-virus anschmeissen? komm mir grad blöd vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_emm...denke nich :/

drehe das ding gerade durch dne schreder xD _


----------



## Soldus (10. November 2009)

es ist.....so leer hier...


----------



## Soldus (10. November 2009)

mein bett schaut auf einmal so verlockend aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin weg tschüss^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noxiel mach was ^^_


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

PFANNKUCHEN!!!!!


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_ICH HASSE DICH!!!_


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _ICH HASSE DICH!!!_



Ehm... und? Soll mich das berühren? Ich könnt ja jetzt sagen: Beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit...

Würde dich das treffen PlüschLover118? ^^


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_-.- Mein YT name is nich Pluschlover118-.-_


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

PlüschLover91 halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _-.- Mein YT name is nich Pluschlover118-.-_



steh zu deinen vorlieben^^


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_-.- 

Bin weg -.- _


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

Selbst Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2009)

_Don't nerv the furry _


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Don't nerv the furry _



Lern Englisch oder lass es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Nerve den Fellliebhaber nicht" heißt entweder "Don't bother the furry", "Don't annoy the furry", "Don't bug the furry" gibt auch noch sehr viel... exotischere, Slangbedingte Ausschmückungen... aber "nerv" heißt "Nerv" also den biologischen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. November 2009)

bin ma off, gn8^^


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Nabend alle Zusammen 


Patachu <3 
/first_


----------



## Kronas (11. November 2009)

rexo du ninja :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

ninja powa


----------



## Razyl (11. November 2009)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. November 2009)

ICH HASSE STEAM!!!!!


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

Bin n Ninja  xd 

Klick mich


----------



## Razyl (11. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> ICH HASSE STEAM!!!!!


Beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Selor??_


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Der Abend hat nich ma angefangen und schon sterben nachtschwarmer aus xD _


----------



## Kronas (11. November 2009)

*triplepost verhinder*


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Denke Diesmal sterben die Nachtscharmer nach 21min aus xD_


----------



## Kronas (11. November 2009)

Kronas &#8206;(21:20):
super nanny kann nix
Kronas &#8206;(21:21):
in hollywood schaffens die filmkerle in einer stunde jahre zu erleben, kriege zu kämpfen und welten zu retten
rexosicqaccountlol(21:21):
Super nanny is scheisse ^^
Kronas &#8206;(21:21):
und super nanny bekommt in ner stunde keine familie hin
rexosicqaccountlol &#8206;(21:21):
xD


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Du kannst nix fur dich behalten oder ?? xD _


----------



## Kronas (11. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Du kannst nix fur dich behalten oder ?? xD _


wow, super nanny ist scheiße und xD sagen so viel über dich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_mmm....jo xD ^^

editu hats Patachu <3 vergessen xd  und den furry schreibfehler vergessen ^^_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. November 2009)

mein Kleiner doofer shamy muss heute 19 werden =(


----------



## Kronas (11. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mmm....jo xD ^^
> 
> editu hats Patachu <3 vergessen xd  und den furry schreibfehler vergessen ^^_


den ganzen chat poste ich eh nicht, die videos die du mir linkst will keiner sehen und bin zu faul immer deinen namen zu zensieren


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Mein ICQ nummer steht eh im Profil xd

edit.lachmanns ICQ Nippelt ab und Blade hat Techno Scheisse rauf geladne xD  _


----------



## Razyl (11. November 2009)




----------



## Arosk (11. November 2009)

Stargate läuft!!11111dröflzwöfl

hi lachmann


----------



## Kronas (11. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mein ICQ nummer steht eh im Profil xd
> 
> edit.lachmanns ICQ Nippelt ab und Blade hat Techno Scheisse rauf geladne xD  _


abgenippelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mein ICQ nummer steht eh im Profil xd
> 
> edit.lachmanns ICQ Nippelt ab und Blade hat Techno Scheisse rauf geladne xD  _



DAS IST EIN GERÜCHT!!11


Arosk schrieb:


> Stargate läuft!!11111dröflzwöfl
> 
> hi lachmann



moin arosk <3


Kronas schrieb:


> abgenippelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



er hat NIPPEL GESAGT!!1111


----------



## Kronas (11. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> er hat NIPPEL GESAGT!!1111


dödödö
sie haben post


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dödödö
> sie haben post



LÜGE!!11
ich hab garkeine post :x


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Lachmann was fur dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_


----------



## Kronas (11. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> LÜGE!!11
> ich hab garkeine post :x


DÖDÖDÖ SIE HABEN POST!


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

dieses video ist in deinem land...etc.. das soll nur heißen
FICK DICH DU UNAMERIKANISCHES STÜCK SCHEIßE!!11
aber ich kenn das lied^^



@ kronas
jetzt schon^^


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Go Lachmann Beleidige die Ami´s wir ziehen zusammen gegen das I-nternet in dne Krieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Kronas (11. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dieses video ist in deinem land...etc.. das soll nur heißen
> FICK DICH DU UNAMERIKANISCHES STÜCK SCHEIßE!!11
> aber ich kenn das lied^^


dödö... geh einfach in deinen nachrichtendienst xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Go Lachmann Beleidige die Ami´s wir ziehen zusammen gegen das I-nternet in dne Krieg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



<----  internetz hate machine


----------



## Crudelus (11. November 2009)

Bestes Video ever
xDDD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. November 2009)

Noch 1 mal schlafen und dan bis 0 uhr wach bleiben dan habe ich B-day xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Noch 1 mal schlafen und dan bis 0 uhr wach bleiben dan habe ich B-day xD



yay der blade wird 12


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Wie alt werdne wir den ?? und Gratuliert Miley dir xd _


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. November 2009)

18


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

uiuiuiu klein blade wird erwachsen xD


----------



## Razyl (11. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 18


Aber nicht geistig... *ups*


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

WAAARGABBBLLL


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_WHOOT FAKTOR!!_


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

do what you wanz cuz a pirate is free
you are a pirat


----------



## Arosk (11. November 2009)

Am Sonntag geh ich J.B.O Konzert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (11. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> do what you wanz cuz a pirate is free
> you are a pirat


http://dagobah.biz/flash/ambex_pirate.swf


----------



## Captn.Pwn (11. November 2009)

nabend leutä,
geht heute abend eigentlich was gutes in der glotze?


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Am Sonntag geh ich J.B.O Konzert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



cool 


Kronas schrieb:


> http://dagobah.biz/flash/ambex_pirate.swf



richtösch


----------



## Tabuno (11. November 2009)

warum wurde der robert enke thread eigentlich gelöscht? konnte man nicht mal wieder normal diskutieren? -.-


----------



## Arosk (11. November 2009)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> geht heute abend eigentlich was gutes in der glotze?



Stargate...


BTW > http://www.majusarts.de/film/monkey/GER/monkey_ger.html <3


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_


Arosk schrieb:



			Am Sonntag geh ich J.B.O Konzert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Die wahrem 3 Oktober bei uns xD leider zu spat gesehen ^^_


----------



## Kronas (11. November 2009)

blaaaaaade gib mal icq nummer rexo ist böse!


----------



## Captn.Pwn (11. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Stargate...



na da zock ich doch lieber weiter :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

dann will ich die auch


----------



## Razyl (11. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> warum wurde der robert enke thread eigentlich gelöscht? konnte man nicht mal wieder normal diskutieren? -.-


Anscheinend... Robert Enke R.I.P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (11. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann will ich die auch


ich war zuerst da
geh mit longcat spielen


----------



## Arosk (11. November 2009)

http://www.robertenkesong.de/


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich war zuerst da
> geh mit longcat spielen



longcat ist out... shortcat ist viel besser 
meine katze hatt heute auch einen auf longcat gemacht xD


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Catface pwned Longcat and Shortcat ^^_


----------



## Arosk (11. November 2009)

naja bin erst mal weg, bb xD


----------



## Kronas (11. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> longcat ist out... shortcat ist viel besser
> meine katze hatt heute auch einen auf longcat gemacht xD


hab letztens /b/-rpg mitgespielt
lvl 3 war you vs longcat


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

catface < coolface

@ kronas
wtf? /b/ rpg? O_o


----------



## Razyl (11. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.robertenkesong.de/


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (11. November 2009)

Nabend ihr Flaschen!


----------



## Tabuno (11. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Flaschen!



moin du lusche


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

&#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;
aargg Fail post4me -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> &#9650;
> &#9650; &#9650;
> 
> g



:/


----------



## Lekraan (11. November 2009)

Gleich haben die Nahctschwärmer ihr 5555st Jubiläum und ich bin dabei!! \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Gleich haben die Nahctschwärmer ihr 5555st Jubiläum und ich bin dabei!! \o/



rofl


----------



## Lekraan (11. November 2009)

ja rofl, warum das? XD


----------



## Lekraan (11. November 2009)

Wenn keiner was schreibt wird die 5555 nie was ...XD


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Wen das Thread 5555 Seiten hat Post ich alle video´s von 5555 interstella xD _


----------



## Razyl (11. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wenn keiner was schreibt wird die 5555 nie was ...XD


"nie"...


----------



## Lekraan (11. November 2009)

Nee, wenn wir die 5555 haben, dann geh ich in die Küche, hol mir nen Keks setzt mich an PC und schreib "haha Ich hab nen Keks!"


----------



## Tabuno (11. November 2009)

gute nacht an alle.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> gute nacht an alle..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nacht Tabuno :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

bin mal weg 
internet nippelt ganze zeit ab :/
nacht <3


----------



## dragon1 (11. November 2009)

Push richtung 5555


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_DAAAAAAAAAA

gn8 lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Hande uber der decke ^^_


----------



## Razyl (11. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin mal weg
> internet nippelt ganze zeit ab :/
> nacht <3


Nacht Lachender Lachmann


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _DAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> gn8 lachmann
> 
> ...



ich *hust* verspreche gar nichts *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nacht ^^

ja danke razylnder razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_The Rockoons <3 ^^





_


----------



## Lekraan (11. November 2009)

Nacht Lachmann!!!

und jetzt? Ich push auch mal!!!

öhm ja ... *push* o_O


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Der Ultimative Push Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_


----------



## Razyl (11. November 2009)

Dieser Grey-Warden-Song ist so nice


----------



## Lekraan (11. November 2009)

So, ich geh penn .... bin müde ..-.-
nacht


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und Nabend Noxiel hats du Heut dienst??_


----------



## Noxiel (11. November 2009)

Ich habe immer Dienst, ganz nach Darkwing Duck! Ich bin die leere Batterie in deiner Fernbedienung wenn gerade das Musikantenstadel anfängt.....


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_**nach denk**

Da fehlt was Die Rauch granate und der Hust anfahl ^^_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe immer Dienst, ganz nach Darkwing Duck! Ich bin die leere Batterie in deiner Fernbedienung wenn gerade das Musikantenstadel anfängt.....



Ich bin die holländische Anleitung für deine japanische Mikrowelle, ich bin Darkwing Duck.


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_xD

edit@Alko http://www.diplomwinf.de/Darkwing/ xd  

Mein Favorit ich bin die 10 Dollar Gebühr, die du für einen geplatzten Scheck bezahlen musst._


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. November 2009)

noch wer da? O_o


----------



## Silenzz (12. November 2009)

N'Abend und direkt ne Frage: Kennt sich wer mit dem msn messenger aus?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. November 2009)

MOIIIN!!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. November 2009)

moin

und zu deiner frage
ein bisschen^^ wo liegt das problem?


----------



## Rexo (12. November 2009)

_Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend und direkt ne Frage: Kennt sich wer mit dem msn messenger aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zu 100% Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guten Abend an alle


----------



## Lekraan (12. November 2009)

Nabend ihr Flaschen! *freu* Ich erleb die 5555 doch noch .. XD


----------



## Edou (12. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zu 100% Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nabnd razyl^^


----------



## Silenzz (12. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin
> 
> und zu deiner frage
> ein bisschen^^ wo liegt das problem?


Da mein MSN meinte bei mir aufmucken zu können xD hab ich den kurzerhand gelöscht und wollte den gerade neu installieren.... nur hab ich jetzt das tolle Problem, dass mein Pc mir sagt das MSN noch auf meinem Pc wäre und ich keine alte und nicht die neue installieren kann und bei mir kommt immer die Fehlermeldung:"1603".
Ja ich habe google genutzt und die Tipps da verwenden, also per Systemsteuerung msn zu löschen etc., bringt aber nix...-.-*

&#8364;dith: Razy ich bin silenzz.... nicht brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. November 2009)

hi


----------



## Rexo (12. November 2009)

_PC neustarten :/_


----------



## Edou (12. November 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Da mein MSN meinte bei mir aufmucken zu können xD hab ich den kurzerhand gelöscht und wollte den gerade neu installieren.... nur hab ich jetzt das tolle Problem, dass mein Pc mir sagt das MSN noch auf meinem Pc wäre und ich keine alte und nicht die neue installieren kann und bei mir kommt immer die Fehlermeldung:"1603".
> Ja ich habe google genutzt und die Tipps da verwenden, also per Systemsteuerung msn zu löschen etc., bringt aber nix...-.-*


schicksal????...but i cant help you sryyy!!!


----------



## Silenzz (12. November 2009)

schon getan rexo....
But why Edou, but why?


----------



## Edou (12. November 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> schon getan rexo....
> But why Edou, but why?



sorry...glaub gott kann dich nciht leiden...oder dein PC


----------



## Ol@f (12. November 2009)

Abend.

Vielleicht Start>>Ausführen>>%appdata% eintippen.  Und dann den entsprechenden Ordner löschen.


----------



## Silenzz (12. November 2009)

jetzt den ordner microsoft gelöscht, wo noch n msn ordner drin war, mal gucken was jetzt passiert...^^
&#8364;dith nix passiert, ich mach mal nen Fred auf...


----------



## Edou (12. November 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> jetzt den ordner microsoft gelöscht, wo noch n msn ordner drin war, mal gucken was jetzt passiert...^^


goodluck!^^


----------



## Rexo (12. November 2009)

_Keiner da der gut mit Photoshop kanne ?_


----------



## Lekraan (12. November 2009)

Was fürn Ding?


----------



## dragon1 (12. November 2009)

Ahh... Zahnbehandlung ueberlebt^^
Wieder glaenzend weisse Zaehne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ahh... Zahnbehandlung ueberlebt^^
> Wieder glaenzend weisse Zaehne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und war es so schlimm?^^


----------



## dragon1 (12. November 2009)

nein xD hab ne spritze bekommen (Einziges was wehgetan hat) 
Hatte es VIEL schlimmer in erinnerung



Hach, nur noch morgen und dann wochenende... gn8


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nein xD hab ne spritze bekommen (Einziges was wehgetan hat)
> Hatte es VIEL schlimmer in erinnerung
> 
> 
> ...




^^

gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin dann auch mal weg
aye


----------



## Edou (12. November 2009)

ich geh off...nacht an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cucu bis moin o so^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. November 2009)

\o/ Endlich 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_Happy-B Day Blade

Und Hier als Glückwunsch die besten DJ´s der welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Daft Punk4ever <3

_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. November 2009)

Danke rexo


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_**Blades YT channel spammt*** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD Hab nicht mal video´s auf meinem YOutube channel und schon 4 abo´s :/_


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2009)

*wink* der forenbuddha kommt rein...na wie gehts euch?


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_Gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dir ^^

Bin eh weg is spat ^^_


----------



## Kronas (13. November 2009)

wroom wroom


----------



## Edou (13. November 2009)

HI!!!


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Kronas Nix Fap Fap xd _


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. November 2009)

Namd

Mal schauen ob mein PC mal durchhält...^^


----------



## Edou (13. November 2009)

er war eben schneller -.-^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2009)

Ich wünsche einen wunderschönen guten Abend.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. November 2009)

Hallo ihr Säcke *am Sack kratz und rülps*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. November 2009)

Lachi, was sagste zu House bzw. Techno Musik?
Mensch, hab gedacht es postet noch jmd dazwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Säcke *am Sack kratz und rülps*




So ein ordinäres Verhalten ist hier nicht erwünscht.


----------



## Edou (13. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Säcke *am Sack kratz und rülps*


ich lass mir ja lieber am sack kratzen...

ps @alki - neue sigi^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachi, was sagste zu House bzw. Techno Musik?
> Mensch, hab gedacht es postet noch jmd dazwischen
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann dieser Art von Musik nichts abgewinnen.


----------



## Kronas (13. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> So ein ordinäres Verhalten ist hier nicht erwünscht.


komm, es is furry friday, da werden wir alle haarig und gehen auf unsere grundbefürnisse zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_Ein Glanz stuck des Trash Horror Films  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick mich

Ne Kombi aus Gizmo und  massenmorder/Kannibalen_


----------



## Edou (13. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> komm, es is furry friday, da werden wir alle haarig und gehen auf unsere grundbefürnisse zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm ne ich hab heute ne kahlrassur hinter mir XD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Ich kann dieser Art von Musik nichts abgewinnen.



Ich auch nicht DDDDDD. Für mich ist es einfach ein 100% am Computer generierter nerviger Klingeltonsound. Und wenn jmd. singt dann singt er 1 Satz, der wird 100 mal kopiert, bissl verändert.


----------



## Tabuno (13. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Ich kann dieser Art von Musik nichts abgewinnen.


du hast keinen geschmack!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> komm, es is furry friday, da werden wir alle haarig und gehen auf unsere grundbefürnisse zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ok
*rollig werd*


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> du hast keinen geschmack!



hab nen anderen geschmack als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. November 2009)

Ach ja, danke Lachmann. Du hast mich zu SoiL gebracht!!!!
Lieblingslieder immoment: Soil My Own    Drawning Pool Hate


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. November 2009)

> Hör den Track man und fühl dich erleichtert..... Nimm das Leben leichter!



lalala


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ach ja, danke Lachmann. Du hast mich zu SoiL gebracht!!!!



immer wieder gern^^
auch wenn das neue album nicht so der brüller ist :/


----------



## Edou (13. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lalala


hi brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. November 2009)

tach edou 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> immer wieder gern^^
> auch wenn das neue album nicht so der brüller ist :/



Ich mag eh nur 2 Lieder von denen :O.
Sind für mich aber recht viele. Aber Lieblingsband bleibt halt Disturbed, da mag ich fast alle aus 10k fists und Indestructible.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2009)

mir wurde bei youtube ein lied gewidmet
yay


----------



## Edou (13. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tach edou
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie gehts ;D
jaaaa first die 5555 juhuuu!!!


----------



## Kronas (13. November 2009)

hi!

edit: 2nd!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2009)

spongebob


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_fur die 5555 Thread Seiten spielt Interstellar 5555


_


----------



## Tabuno (13. November 2009)

5555 <3


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. November 2009)

*auf 5555 verewig*


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _fur die 5555 Thread Seiten spielt Interstellar 5555
> 
> 
> _



das lied hab ich früher immer gern gehört ^^^


yay 5555


----------



## Edou (13. November 2009)

me haz gepackt 5555 *freu*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. November 2009)

In before too late.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> me haz gepackt 5555 *freu*



*sich für dich freu*


----------



## Edou (13. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *sich für dich freu*


erika schnauze wenn ich rede...und nun flachzange ab ins bett!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. November 2009)

Hiermit gründe ich offiziell den House bzw. Technomusik ist eine Antithetik auf meinen Musikgeschmack- Club.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wie gehts ;D


gut, da ich 
 höre...
das macht eifnach gute laune find ich^^


----------



## Edou (13. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gut, da ich
> höre...
> das macht eifnach gute laune find ich^^


^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> erika schnauze wenn ich rede...und nun flachzange ab ins bett!!



geben sie mir nicht immer mädchennamen dr. cox ...
das verletzt meine gefühle


----------



## Edou (13. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> geben sie mir nicht immer mädchennamen dr. cox ...
> das verletzt meine gefühle


*zähn fletsch* wenn du nicht langsam erwachsen wirst wird dir deine mutter auch noch in 22jahren den hintern wischen


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *zähn fletsch* wenn du nicht langsam erwachsen wirst wird dir deine mutter auch noch in 22jahren den hintern wischen



*in seinen tagträumen verliert*
wie wärs wohl wenn meine mutter mir wirklich noch mit 22 jahren den hintern abgeputzt hätte
*sich das vorstell*


----------



## Kronas (13. November 2009)

ihr seid doch alle krank


----------



## Edou (13. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *in seinen tagträumen verliert*
> wie wärs wohl wenn meine mutter mir wirklich noch mit 22 jahren den hintern abgeputzt hätte
> *sich das vorstell*


oh gott *weg läuft*


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_Scrubs4ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



QUiz frage an leute was hat 2 Daumen und scheisst auf eure Meinunbg ?? xd _


----------



## Edou (13. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Scrubs4ever
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ICH!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Scrubs4ever
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich liebe diesen satz xD

achja... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTngBI51gJc


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ihr seid doch alle krank



yay




bei 2:24
das klingt ziemlich nach nightwish^^


----------



## Edou (13. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich liebe diesen satz xD
> 
> achja... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTngBI51gJc


url fehlerhaft^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> url fehlerhaft^^



bei mir gings


----------



## Edou (13. November 2009)

jetzt bei mir auch oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2009)

so... bin mal bei nem kunpel 
bis später ^^


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_Epic find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick mich _


----------



## Edou (13. November 2009)




----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_DIe Folge wahr so Genial xD _


----------



## Edou (13. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _DIe Folge wahr so Genial xD _


jupp jd und turk its guy love XD


----------



## LordofDemons (13. November 2009)

nabend!


----------



## Edou (13. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nabend!


Tach LoD...where ist razyl OMG

so bin wech bis moin!!!!!11elf


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_FInd das so Geil^^

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _FInd das so Geil^^
> _


du hattest das schonma in nem anderen trhead gepostet, glaub youtube^^
find das herrlich xD


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_Bowser tut mir nur iwie etwas leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bowser fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Kronas (13. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bowser tut mir nur iwie etwas leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jetzt kommt er mit seinen sexuellen wünschen


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_-.- der wahr so Unterirdisch _


----------



## Kronas (13. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _-.- der wahr so Unterirdisch _


das  *war* echt *wahr*


----------



## Timobile (13. November 2009)

Nabend Leute. schaue grad Domino Day, wer noch?


----------



## Varghoud (13. November 2009)

Guten Abend! *gähn*


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. November 2009)

Timobile schrieb:


> Nabend Leute. schaue grad Domino Day, wer noch?


-


----------



## Kronas (13. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> -


+

aber - + + = - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (13. November 2009)

Ich schaue Rugby auf France 2. Da ist wenigstens mehr los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. November 2009)

*Razyl ist nun Dragon Age süchtig*


----------



## Varghoud (13. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Razyl ist nun Dragon Age süchtig*



Ich auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab seit Dienstag 10 Stunden gezockt, nach der Schule. Musste nebenher noch für Prüfungen lernen, sonst wären's mehr geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Ich auch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab 19.00 Uhr angefangen und erst 22:32 aufgehört... ohne, dass ich gemerkt habe, dass die Zeit so schnell vorbeigegangen ist 
Hat dieses Jahr noch kein Spiel geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (13. November 2009)

N'Abääääääääääääänd xD


----------



## Razyl (13. November 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abääääääääääääänd xD


Guten Abend Silenzz


----------



## Silenzz (13. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend Silenzz


wie gehts?


----------



## Razyl (13. November 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> wie gehts?


Sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dir?


----------



## Silenzz (13. November 2009)

och es geht ne, morgen tag der offenen tür... um 9 Uhr an einem Samstag in der Schule sein... nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw: Ich glaub Whitechapel, hier ausm Forum, mag mich glaub ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. November 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> och es geht ne, morgen tag der offenen tür... um 9 Uhr an einem Samstag in der Schule sein... nervig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Musst du zum Tag d. offenen Tür? oO
Und wieso mag er dich net?


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. November 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Btw: Ich* glaub* Whitechapel, hier ausm Forum, mag mich *glaub ich* nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kein wunder bei solchen sätzen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, im ernst... so what?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. November 2009)

Wuuuhiiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brücken in STO und endlich mal des Boxart was Gamestop und Amazon benutzen in groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (13. November 2009)

Jaja leider gottes.... ich muss was für meinen Bio-Erdkunde Kurs machen....-.-'
Öhm joa er meinte in einer PN das ich keine Ahnung von Musik und von meinem Leben hätte oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. November 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Öhm joa er meinte in einer PN das ich keine Ahnung von Musik und von meinem Leben hätte oO


hahahaha


----------



## Silenzz (13. November 2009)

Über sowas lacht man nicht Grüne, das hat mich sehr hart getroffen... etwa so hart wie Wackelpudding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. November 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (13. November 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Jaja leider gottes.... ich muss was für meinen Bio-Erdkunde Kurs machen....-.-'
> Öhm joa er meinte in einer PN das ich keine Ahnung von Musik und von meinem Leben hätte oO


Wahrscheinlich weil du auf Rap stehst... manche Leute sind da sehr komisch.. :X


----------



## Silenzz (13. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil du auf Rap stehst... manche Leute sind da sehr komisch.. :X


jetzt ernsthaft?oO Ist ja krank...
N'Abend Rexo


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> jetzt ernsthaft?oO Ist ja krank...
> N'Abend Rexo


Hm... also an meiner ehemaligen Schulen wurden hopper/rapper nahezu gehasst...


----------



## seanbuddha (14. November 2009)

*in den thread reinschnei* moin hab mich grad aus liebeskumma besoffn und wie gehts euch so?


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *in den thread reinschnei* moin hab mich grad aus liebeskumma besoffn und wie gehts euch so?


Ich besauf mich gleich, weil deine Signatur zu groß ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (14. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm... also an meiner ehemaligen Schulen wurden hopper/rapper nahezu gehasst...



Auf meiner Schule werden wir eig ganz gut tolleriert und ich bin auf nem gymnasium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immer diese Vorurteile tse...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sean, wieso besaufen?oO


----------



## seanbuddha (14. November 2009)

liebeskumma...naja freundin versprochen nit zu ritzen also was soll man machen ausser saufen mach ma nen vorschlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//EDIT wenn ihr jtz mit 'hol dir hilfe' ankommt: inne klapse komm ich am mittwoch deshalb werdet ihr mich nurnoch samstags&sonntags sehn *noch mehr heul*
//EDIT *Erfolg: Nach deinem Auftreten in einem Thread hört jeder auf zu antworten' errungen! *heul* 
bb leutz ich geh schlafen...antwortet ja eh niemand...rausch ausschlafen :'(


----------



## Tabuno (14. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich besauf mich gleich, weil deine Signatur zu groß ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wegen einer signatur also razyl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Yay FUR TV xD 


_


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wegen einer signatur also razyl.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meine Signatur ist nicht groß =)


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Weis einer wiso mein YOutube background nicht raufgeladne wierd?? oder angezeigt wierd??_


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

cannabis corpse...lalalala....cannabis corpse....alalala


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> cannabis corpse...lalalala....cannabis corpse....alalala


Ieks ein lachender Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Musste es nich Cannibal Corpse heissen ??_


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

lalalala...ich tu dir weh...alalala

rexo
cannibal corpse /= cannabis corpse


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lalalala...ich tu dir weh...alalala


Wieso das denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Lach komm ma ICQ _


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso das denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lalalala.... i dunno ... lalalala


Rexo schrieb:


> _Lach komm ma ICQ _



wieso?


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Will dich was fragen und du musst was fur mich testen _


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Will dich was fragen und du musst was fur mich testen _


Lachmann wird zum Versuchsfurry... haha X)


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann wird zum Versuchsfurry... haha X)



niiiiiemals  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Will dich was fragen _


willst du mit mir gehen?

[ ]ja
[ ]nein
[X]kannst du das mit deinen furry-bedürfnissesn vereinbaren?

achja, nicht ernst nehmen rexo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ihn nur gefragt ob er gucken kanne ob er nur bei mir mein YT Background nich rauflad oder es am Konto liegt
_


----------



## Breakyou9 (14. November 2009)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

bin dann auch mal weg^^
nacht


----------



## Breakyou9 (14. November 2009)

nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. November 2009)

bin auch mal wech, n8 @all!


----------



## Arosk (14. November 2009)

Na alles fit?


----------



## Breakyou9 (14. November 2009)

ging die frage an mich?


----------



## Breakyou9 (14. November 2009)

ich geh jetzt schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
viel Spaß noch heut abend


----------



## MasterXoX (14. November 2009)

Bin daaa wer noooch?


----------



## Ol@f (14. November 2009)

moin


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2009)

> cola light? nein, ich wähl nur das volle programm!
> brichst du mir ein bein lach ich, mit dem zweiten brech ich dir den arm!


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Achtung, wir unterbrechen das Programm für eine Sondersendung:
Furry-Lover Rexo und Metal-Head Lachmann heiraten!


----------



## Kronas (14. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achtung, wir unterbrechen das Programm für eine Sondersendung:
> Furry-Lover Rexo und Metal-Head Lachmann heiraten!


lachmann ist ein /b/tard und kein metal-head!


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Razyl?? was hast dne du fur Probleme ??_


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Razyl?? was hast dne du fur Probleme ??_


Keine, wieso fragst du?


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_



			Achtung, wir unterbrechen das Programm für eine Sondersendung:
Furry-Lover Rexo und Metal-Head Lachmann heiraten!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ich Hoffe instandig damit is nich das Gemeint wa sich denke wen doch dna hast du ernzthafte probleme Razyl :/_


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Ich Hoffe instandig damit is nich das Gemeint wa sich denke wen doch dna hast du ernzthafte probleme Razyl :/_


haha n furry bescheinigt jmd. anderem ernsthafte probleme xD


----------



## Kronas (14. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haha n furry bescheinigt jmd. anderem ernsthafte probleme xD


Kronas &#8206;(21:06):
DU fragst ob jemand probleme hat?^^
Torchwolf &#8206;(21:07):
:x

hab ich mich auch schon gefragt^^


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Na Toll jetzt geht gleich wieder das Thema los -.-_


----------



## Arosk (14. November 2009)

Ganz ruhig... GANZ RUHIG. 

LASST ENDLICH MAL REXO IN RUHE!

BTW



> brichst du mir ein bein lach ich, mit dem zweiten brech ich dir den arm!


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> LASST ENDLICH MAL REXO IN RUHE!


und du mach capslock aus


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (14. November 2009)

Nabend

Ich habe das Gefühl das hier bald ein Mod auftaucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2009)

ich hab das gefühl, dass das nicht wirklich von interesse ist...


----------



## Arosk (14. November 2009)

capslock ist nicht an :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> capslock ist nicht an :<


dann vergewaltige halt nich mehr die shift taste...


----------



## Arosk (14. November 2009)

Die hab ich nur einmal gedrückt!


----------



## Kronas (14. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Die hab ich nur einmal gedrückt!


aber dann hast du sie nicht mehr losgelassen
jetzt weint sie bestimmt! arme shift!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. November 2009)

Hm CoD Mw2 kampange Durch echt Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. November 2009)

war eben im kino. 2012 ist ein hammer geiler film. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> LASST ENDLICH MAL REXO IN RUHE!


Warum?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. November 2009)

Also Lohnt es sich 2012 Zu schauen K Is Gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Also Lohnt es sich 2012 Zu schauen K Is Gemerkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jep lohnt sich auf jedenfall!


----------



## Brainfreeze (14. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Also Lohnt es sich 2012 Zu schauen K Is Gemerkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jop, toller Film, auch wenn er sich mit knapp 158 Minuten zieht.


----------



## Nawato (14. November 2009)

Abend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. November 2009)

Hm heute Für 49 euro CoD MW2 Geholt Spiel ist ganz okay O_o


----------



## Tabuno (14. November 2009)

Brainfreeze schrieb:


> Jop, toller Film, auch wenn er sich mit knapp 158 Minuten zieht.


ja und die pause nervtn bissl, aber sonst top.


----------



## Nawato (14. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm heute Für 49 euro CoD MW2 Geholt Spiel ist ganz okay O_o


Also der SP ist endgeil mich regt nur der Ammisack ein wenig auf nun und was ist mit Makarov? xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Also der SP ist endgeil mich regt nur der Ammisack ein wenig auf nun und was ist mit Makarov? xD



Das Erfahren wir im nächsten teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (14. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Das Erfahren wir im nächsten teil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Will aber nicht warten, aber das Spiel hat n richtig gutes Mittendrin gefühl, sogar besser als in MW1 und das fand ich schon goil  ^^


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Weis einer wie ich das anstelle das wen man auf meine sig klickt man zu meinem YT channel kommt_


----------



## Kronas (14. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weis einer wie ich das anstelle das wen man auf meine sig klickt man zu meinem YT channel kommt_


wer will schon auf deinen youtube channel?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. November 2009)

Rexo wieso steht in deiner Sig R.I.P Rocky?


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

ich grüße euch, niederes volk


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. November 2009)

Ebend AFK Schöne große Pizza holen ^^


----------



## Kronas (14. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich grüße euch, niederes volk


hi /b/roth0r


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weis einer wie ich das anstelle das wen man auf meine sig klickt man zu meinem YT channel kommt_



Probier mal mybannermaker, du musst einfach eine größe wählen, dein Bild aussuchen, den entsprechenden Teil markieren, kannst noch Text und etc. hinzufügen und am Ende kannst du dafür einen Link festlegen, in deinem Falle dein YT Account.


----------



## Nawato (14. November 2009)

Dach TRASHER xD


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Rexo wieso steht in deiner Sig R.I.P Rocky?



_Weil mein Hund vor parr Tagen verstorben ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hi /b/roth0r



aye



Nawato schrieb:


> Dach TRASHER xD



ich pack dich gleich mal zum trash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (14. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weil mein Hund vor parr Tagen verstorben ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


:O

edit: wer nennt seinen hund rocky? oO


----------



## Nawato (14. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> :O
> 
> edit: wer nennt seinen hund rocky? oO


Rexo?


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weis einer wie ich das anstelle das wen man auf meine sig klickt man zu meinem YT channel kommt_


[.center][.url= YT Link][.img]BILD-ID[./img][./url][./center]


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> :O
> 
> edit: wer nennt seinen hund rocky? oO




_Was gegen dne namen ?? das wahr der beste Hund der welt  :crying

edit:danke Razyl: _


----------



## Kronas (14. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Was gegen dne namen ?? das wahr der beste Hund der welt  :crying
> 
> edit:danke Razyl: _


na klar...


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Razyl34
Also ich finde dieses Profil toll X)


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Bist n Herzloses Monster Kronas ;(

edit:@Razyl meins is schoner xD 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Dragenheart4ever_


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bist n Herzloses Monster Kronas ;(
> 
> edit:@Razyl meins is schoner xD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Dragenheart4ever_


Ich mag kein Bowser


----------



## Kronas (14. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bist n Herzloses Monster Kronas ;(_


*verbeug*


Rexo schrieb:


> _
> edit:@Razyl meins is schoner xD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Dragenheart4ever_


das meinen die fans anders, razyl hat 1 abo mehr^^


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Nein xD 

haben beide 4^^_


----------



## Kronas (14. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nein xD
> 
> haben beide 4^^_


grad hatte er noch 5^^


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_er hat 5 abo´s und 4 abonnenten_


----------



## Kronas (14. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _er hat 5 abo´s und 4 abonnenten_


pff das änder ich jetzt


----------



## Grushdak (14. November 2009)

Was empfiehlt der Henker bei Kopfschmerzen?^^

nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Was empfiehlt der Henker bei Kopfschmerzen?^^


die bedeutung deiner sig zu enthüllen.


----------



## Grushdak (14. November 2009)

Hängen, machen wir es kurz.^^

Habe seit gestern abend 'ne Matschbirne und ne große Beule, die nicht weggehen will ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Razyl34
Nun ist es perfekt mwhahaha X)


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_URRG ^^

edit:finde die fertig Layauts schon aber dieses fette werbe banner is haslich_


----------



## Kronas (14. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/Razyl34
> Nun ist es perfekt mwhahaha X)


und du hast 5 subs!


----------



## Grushdak (14. November 2009)

Solltet Ihr mal Schränke verrücken, achtet darauf, ob oben noch was drauf steht -
und steht da vergesslicherweise doch noch etwas, vertraut nicht Eurer Freundin/Freund.^^

Wobei, sie konnte nix mehr machen - ging alles zu schnell ...

@ Razyl ... welches Werbebanner denn? sehe keines ...


----------



## Arosk (14. November 2009)

45 Minuten Arenamatches <3


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ Razyl ... welches Werbebanner denn? sehe keines ...


Welches Werbebanner? oO


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und du hast 5 subs!



_
YAY LOL ich auch xD 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Dragenheart4ever

edit:hatte dmait YOutubelayouts.com und so gemeint_


----------



## Grushdak (14. November 2009)

Ach Razyl, der Frame unter dem Video - der stimmt aber irgendwie mal gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Stimmt das is ja noch hasslicher als das andere_


----------



## dragon1 (14. November 2009)

ah war das n geiler tag


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> YAY LOL ich auch xD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Dragenheart4ever



Ja seid ca. 5 Minuten.


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Lol Kronas YT channel xD 

http://www.youtube.com/user/ichabonniererazyl

@edit:bis du das ?? _


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ach Razyl, der Frame unter dem Video - der stimmt aber irgendwie mal gar nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Interessiert mich nicht... oO


----------



## Arosk (14. November 2009)

lolol wie cool.

jetzt hat er schon 6 abonnenten.


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Ich rüste den YT-Acc. nur auf, weil ich, sobald mein headset da ist, mich dann an kommentierte Testvideos wage/wagen muss :X


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich rüste den YT-Acc. nur auf, weil ich, sobald mein headset da ist, mich dann an kommentierte Testvideos wage/wagen muss :X


_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ICh Quale ab Morgen auch YOutube mit meiner Stimme xD Fange mit Let´s Play an ^^_


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich werde wohl mit Dragon Age anfangen =)


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Banjo Kazooie ^^

Nimst ma meine freundes anfrage an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LordofDemons (14. November 2009)

servus



so ich geh wieder ins bett bin krank -.- grml drecks fieber...

bb


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so ich geh wieder ins bett bin krank -.- grml drecks fieber...
> 
> bb


Schweinegrippe!!!111


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_LOL xD Macintosh owned sich ja selber ^^_


----------



## dragon1 (14. November 2009)

PAH.
Total scheiss video xD
Ok, fuers spielen ist Mac scheisse aber ansonsten besser-.-+


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> PAH.
> Total scheiss video xD
> Ok, fuers spielen ist Mac scheisse aber ansonsten besser-.-+


Und teurer...


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Razyl dein Kanal skinn is ja so gut aber sobalt man auf aboonenten/Freunde7Abos geht is es dermasen hasslich_


----------



## LordofDemons (14. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schweinegrippe!!!111


ja schön wärs dann wüsst ich wenigstens was es ist!


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Wir haben Lillyan vergrault ^^_


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Razyl dein Kanal skinn is ja so gut aber sobalt man auf aboonenten/Freunde7Abos geht is es dermasen hasslich_


????
Da ist es reinschwarz - so what?
@ LoD:
Oh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ????
> Da ist es reinschwarz - so what?
> @ LoD:
> Oh
> ...



_
Hasslich Frag doch ma Hotgoblin der hat mir meins gemacht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Hasslich Frag doch ma Hotgoblin der hat mir meins gemacht ^^
> 
> 
> ...


Welcher normale Youtube-User geht auch extra auf die Seite? Wahrscheinlich 0,1 %...


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Ich :/_


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich :/_


Du gehörst also zu den 0,1%, die mir sowas von egal sein können oO Die sollen nur meine Videos ansehen :X


----------



## Nawato (14. November 2009)

Immer dieser " Wie viele Views hat mein Video" Sch***vergleich


----------



## Lillyan (14. November 2009)

Ich abonnier lieber nix, ich hab da Videos, die net jeder sehen soll :>


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du gehörst also zu den 0,1%, die mir sowas von egal sein können oO Die sollen nur meine Videos ansehen :X





Nawato schrieb:


> Immer dieser " Wie viele Views hat mein Video" Sch***vergleich


Wo siehst du da bitte einen Sch***vergleich? oO


----------



## Nawato (14. November 2009)

Bei dem zeugs OH ich hab mehr views als du allso hab ich den Größeren usw


----------



## LordofDemons (14. November 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich abonnier lieber nix, ich hab da Videos, die net jeder sehen soll :>


deine vergangenheit wird dich irgendwann einholen!!!!!!


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Bei dem zeugs OH ich hab mehr views als du allso hab ich den Größeren usw


Entweder kannst du nicht lesen oder interpretierst Sachen rein, die da nicht mal ansatzweise stehen...


----------



## Nawato (14. November 2009)

^^ Joa ich mein nur bei dem satz sie sollen nur meine Videos ansehen, 99% der Youtuber meinen damit sowas


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ^^ Joa ich mein nur bei dem satz sie sollen nur meine Videos ansehen, 99% der Youtuber meinen damit sowas


Für mich bedeutet der Satz "Sie sollen nur meine Videos sehen" etwas anderes...
Das zeigt zum Beispiel an, wie ein Projekt ankommt in Zusammenarbeit mit den Bewertungssystem...


----------



## Nawato (14. November 2009)

So ich bin off,


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich abonnier lieber nix, ich hab da Videos, die net jeder sehen soll :>


Poste die Videos doch mal...


----------



## Lillyan (14. November 2009)

Nö :>


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nö :>


Wieso nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. November 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ich hab da Videos, die net jeder sehen soll :>


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Hab ne frage weis einer von euch fur welche Konsole das Game hier ist ??

Klick mich

Finde iwie nur seiten auf russich_


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_NOIN!! Warner Bros will Death Not verfilmen !!_


----------



## Silenzz (14. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab ne frage weis einer von euch fur welche Konsole das Game hier ist ??
> 
> Klick mich
> 
> Finde iwie nur seiten auf russich_


also übern pc kriegst du das bestimmt irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kA sieht für mich wie für ne alte Konsole aus, á la N64, aber irgendwie is die Grafik dafür dann doch zu gut, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Kronas (14. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _NOIN!! Warner Bros will Death Not verfilmen !!_


http://rks.wikia.com/wiki/Rosenkreuzstilette

da steht was von plattform windows


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Danke Kronas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (14. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Danke Kronas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das war google erstes ergebnis^^


----------



## Silenzz (15. November 2009)

Weiß wer ob Haunted Hill 2 schlimm ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (15. November 2009)

Abend.
wtf, was les ich da?!


Brainfreeze schrieb:


> Jop, toller Film, auch wenn er sich mit knapp 158 Minuten zieht.





Tabuno schrieb:


> war eben im kino. 2012 ist ein hammer geiler film.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Der ist doch richtig langweilig.


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

_Nabend Lillyan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (15. November 2009)

reee ausm kinooo!!! noch jemand da?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

nö


----------



## Edou (15. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö


komm icq...^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

kann grad nich 
bin bei nem kumpel^^


----------



## Edou (15. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kann grad nich
> bin bei nem kumpel^^


aso =/ hm naja der film war ok^^.....manche stellen warn gut^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

2012?


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

moin


----------



## Edou (15. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 2012?


ja



Breakyou9 schrieb:


> abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


morgen


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

war schon einer in All inclusive?
ich war heut drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mich totgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> war schon einer in All inclusive?
> ich war heut drin
> 
> 
> ...


jop, war drin
warn einige richtig gute stellen drin, aber iwie hat das gewisse etwas gefehlt...
und das ende fand ich ehrlich gesagt auch nich so toll^^


----------



## Edou (15. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> war schon einer in All inclusive?
> ich war heut drin
> 
> 
> ...


all inclusive?


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

_Meinst den wo der Typ ohne Unerhose rum lauft??_


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Meinst den wo der Typ ohne Unerhose rum lauft??_



ja des war einer der besten stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DIE beste stelle war die beim Yoga..GELASSENHEIT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ja des war einer der besten stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_
Bowser <3 Cardio^^_


----------



## Edou (15. November 2009)

nacht ich geh razzen


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

nacht


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

gute nacht


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

_Gn8 bin auch schlafen 

Wen kronas nochma vorbei schaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I
I
v



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

nacht


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

nochmal nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

jetzt sind wir alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

das wird sicher keiner mehr lesen aber ich geh jetzt auch schlafen
gute nacht an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

nacht ^^


----------



## Zaino (15. November 2009)

Ihr geht schon ins Bett. xD


----------



## Arosk (15. November 2009)

ich net


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

bin noch hier D:


----------



## Arosk (15. November 2009)

Lachmann hörst du nur Musik oder machst du was du auch was anderes?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

ich sitze hier, höre tenacious D und spiele soul calibur 4 ...


----------



## Grushdak (15. November 2009)

Hat wer noch hilfreiche Tips, um ein Horn wieder wegzubekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

bin mal weg nacht


----------



## Tabuno (15. November 2009)

so endlich die saison um gute nacht an alle^^


----------



## Grushdak (15. November 2009)

gn8


----------



## Arosk (15. November 2009)

wtf warum geht ihr? ist erst 3 uhr...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (15. November 2009)

huhu^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. November 2009)

watn los hier


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

_Nabend _


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. November 2009)

hahahah vor Rexo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

phöse mods :<
warum wurde dieser tolle lachmann thread gelöscht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der hätt sivh gut in meiner sig gemacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. November 2009)

den hast du selber aufgemacht -.-


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

_xD_


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

das war ich gar nicht O_o


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

moin breaky


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2009)

​
Ruhe in Frieden Robert Enke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. November 2009)

hallo! *stolz auf seine signatur mit best of carcha sprüchen verweis*


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hallo! *stolz auf seine signatur mit best of carcha sprüchen verweis*


ahja


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

_LOL der hat dier n sig spruch raus gehohlt ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hallo! *stolz auf seine signatur mit best of carcha sprüchen verweis*



der hatte heute aber auch echt einen guten tag xD
phöses maladin hatt meinwen fan thread geschlossen :/


----------



## Kronas (15. November 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
der sack hat ein zitat gelöscht xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der hatte heute aber auch echt einen guten tag xD
> phöses maladin hatt meinwen fan thread geschlossen :/


meinste nich gelöscht? weil ich seh keinen


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> meinste nich gelöscht? weil ich seh keinen



ehh....ja ^^
gelöscht meinte ich


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ehh....ja ^^
> gelöscht meinte ich


n4p


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

verpöööööss döööööch
ich will schlaaaaaföööön


----------



## Kronas (15. November 2009)

jetzt muss ich noxi wieder in die sig nehmen >.<


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> phöses maladin hatt meinwen fan thread geschlossen :/


Und mich gebannt im IRC... X)


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

haha

was haste denn schlimmes gemacht razyl?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich noxi wieder in die sig nehmen >.<


haha


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

hab ich im TV gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (15. November 2009)

Nabend schnuckis .... damits alle wissen!!!! ICH BIN LACHMANNS PRÄSIDENT!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> hab ich im TV gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mach ma fullquote raus...


----------



## Kronas (15. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nabend schnuckis .... damits alle wissen!!!! ICH BIN LACHMANNS PRÄSIDENT!


nee das is boxxy :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

präsident der lachmannologen
*hust* monatsgebühr beträgt 50 € *hust*
wer will beitreten?
...
rexo, du?


----------



## Lekraan (15. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nee das is boxxy :O



whooot?

Ich bin hier Präsident!


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> haha
> 
> was haste denn schlimmes gemacht razyl?


Eigentlich gar nichts... nur dass er den minimalistischen Streit bzw. eher Diskussion zw. mir und Blade beendete, LoD verwirrt war und ich zu LoD dann geschrieben habe, was Mala sagte... eher als Witz gemeint, aber Mala scheint kein sehr humorvoller Mensch zu sein... noja


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> präsident der lachmannologen
> *hust* monatsgebühr beträgt 50 € *hust*
> wer will beitreten?
> ...
> rexo, du?




_wen ich Gratis riwen komme gerne xD_


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> whooot?
> 
> Ich bin hier Präsident!



präsident meiner religion...oberpriester xD



Razyl schrieb:


> Eigentlich gar nichts... nur dass er den minimalistischen Streit bzw. eher Diskussion zw. mir und Blade beendete, LoD verwirrt war und ich zu LoD dann geschrieben habe, was Mala sagte... eher als Witz gemeint, aber Mala scheint kein sehr humorvoller Mensch zu sein... noja



lam0r


wenn sie jetzt den lachmannologen beitreten bekommen sie ein wunderschönes 
I &#9829; LACHMANN
t-shirt umsonst dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (15. November 2009)

haha soo geil ...


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> haha soo geil ...


Und soo alt...


----------



## Kronas (15. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> whooot?
> 
> Ich bin hier Präsident!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


boxxy ownd dich!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

boooooxxey


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

Der Krieger von Barlow ist am besten aber schon so alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (15. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und soo alt...


Weiß ich doch >.>



Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> boxxy ownd dich!



Wer isn das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dass ist  Boxxy!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wer isn das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



steht doch drunter Ó_o


----------



## Kronas (15. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wer isn das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


boxxy ownd dich und dazu dieses bild... hmmmm... wer könnt das sein...


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> BILD
> 
> Boxxy!


WTF?


----------



## Lekraan (15. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Lachflash²*


----------



## Kronas (15. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF


----------



## dragon1 (15. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> I &#9829; LACHMANN


Ich weiss nicht was die anderen sind, aber ich bin hetero.


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

über Boxxy kann man immer wieder lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Put Boxxy in a Boxxy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> WTF



old pic is old


dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was die anderen sind, aber ich bin hetero.



tr0ll0r dich


----------



## Lekraan (15. November 2009)

Spiderman kackt total ab die Lusche ...


----------



## Kronas (15. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> über Boxxy kann man immer wieder lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


alt, aber geil^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2009)

omfg goatseboxxy.... UARGH


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> omfg goatseboxxy.... UARGH



du stehst doch drauf...gibs ruhig zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. November 2009)

Ich muss mir ma 2012 Im Kino anschauen >_>


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du stehst doch drauf...gibs ruhig zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geh ma kacken


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

ich hasse Spiderman  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich kanns einfach nicht mehr sehn..


----------



## Lekraan (15. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich muss mir ma 2012 Im Kino anschauen >_>



Hab ihn schon gesehen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is sehenswert


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> geh ma kacken



war schon


----------



## Lekraan (15. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich hasse Spiderman
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



och ... warum das denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. November 2009)

Nicht Spoilern ich spoiler mich grade selbst den ganzen film auf english xD in kaka Quali :x *habe nix gesagt*


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

_Gegen Fred ist sogar Boxxy machtlos ^^

_


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> och ... warum das denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. hab den Film schon zich mal gesehn
2. dieses kostüm sieht einfach lächerlich aus..
3. Teil 1+2 sind gleich nur versch. Bösewichte


----------



## Lekraan (15. November 2009)

Leude? Ich bin der beste! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gegen Fred ist sogar Boxxy machtlos ^^
> 
> _



ich guck mir das video nicht an, aber ich weiß das der typ verdammt schwuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuul ist O_o


----------



## Kronas (15. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gegen Fred ist sogar Boxxy machtlos ^^
> 
> _



eat sum boxxy!


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

_Nein er is nich Schwul nur extrem extrem nbervig_


----------



## dragon1 (15. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich muss mir ma 2012 Im Kino anschauen >_>


Naechstes WE schau ichs mir mit Freunden an


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> eat sum boxxy!



nach 11 sekunden hab ich ausgemacht.... wer bietet mehr? xD


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

aber eins muss man ihr lassen..
sie ist heiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. November 2009)

Wth ist Boxxy?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> aber eins muss man ihr lassen..
> sie ist heiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber leider 23 und verheiratet >_<


----------



## Lekraan (15. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> 1. hab den Film schon zich mal gesehn
> 2. dieses kostüm sieht einfach lächerlich aus..
> 3. Teil 1+2 sind gleich nur versch. Bösewichte



1) Ich nur den 3er einmal ..^^ Aber den Rest schon zichmal im Fern ... ^^
2) Nää! Des sieht geil aus x)
3) Hmm njoa ..


----------



## Kronas (15. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nach 11 sekunden hab ich ausgemacht.... wer bietet mehr? xD


2 minuten^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber leider 23 und verheiratet >_<



woher weißt des?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. November 2009)

Boxxy is fun xD


----------



## Lekraan (15. November 2009)

Verheiratet? NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNN
NNNNNN


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 2 minuten^^



holy shit
hail kronas the man without fear


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

> "If you want to help Boxxy at all, the best thing you can do is just stop talking about her."





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


des es soeine in die Zeitung schafft O.o


----------



## Kronas (15. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nach 11 sekunden hab ich ausgemacht.... wer bietet mehr? xD


hab den rest angesehen, des letzte minute ist epic xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> woher weißt des?



internetz ftw
sie war aufjedenfall 23+ und verheiratet ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. November 2009)

3:30 Geschaft Bzw ganz Geschaut >_>


----------



## Lekraan (15. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sie war aufjedenfall 23+ und verheiratet ^^



Das Leben hat keinen Sinn mehr


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> internetz ftw
> sie war aufjedenfall 23+ und verheiratet ^^



isse tot? oder meinst du dass die älter geworden ist und geschieden?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab den rest angesehen, des letzte minute ist epic xD



boahh.. ich bin das härteste geknüppel gewöhnt das auf meine ohren eindonnert aber die ist zuviel >_<


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> isse tot? oder meinst du dass die älter geworden ist und geschieden?



ne ich meinte das sie aufjedenfall über 23 ist und verheiratet ist/war ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. November 2009)

hm hmmmmm hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm HUNGERRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Kronas (15. November 2009)

ansehen auf eigene gefahr, das ist der härteste stoff denn ich mir jemals anhören musste^^

btw: issen remix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

_Mir is Langweilig und kronas hats mich -.-_


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ansehen auf eigene gefahr, das ist der härteste stoff denn ich mir jemals anhören musste^^
> 
> btw: issen remix
> 
> ...



ist doch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ansehen auf eigene gefahr, das ist der härteste stoff denn ich mir jemals anhören musste^^
> 
> btw: issen remix
> 
> ...


12 sekunden. 
Wer bietet mehr?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ansehen auf eigene gefahr, das ist der härteste stoff denn ich mir jemals anhören musste^^
> 
> btw: issen remix
> 
> ...



diesmal warens 12 sek 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bereue gar nichts!


----------



## Kronas (15. November 2009)

bin bei 2:20 und höre noch weiter^^


----------



## dragon1 (15. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bin bei 2:20 und höre noch weiter^^


HEXER!!!
Lachmann, brennholz.
Ich hol mein Feuerzeug.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bin bei 2:20 und höre noch weiter^^



ich sag doch
kronas the man without fear :<


@ dragon
ich hab nur brennpapier


----------



## Kronas (15. November 2009)

das war völlig krank


----------



## dragon1 (15. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich sag doch
> kronas the man without fear :<


Oder er ist taub...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. November 2009)

3:38 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin fertig das hat mich geschaft


----------



## dragon1 (15. November 2009)

ich hab immernoch herzrasen, das TUT VERDAMMT WEH >.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Oder er ist taub...



das wär natürlich auch eine lösung...


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

ich hörs mir 2x an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. November 2009)

ich hörs mir nochmal an! ich steh über euch
ich mag das lied xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. November 2009)

ich finds video gar nicht mal schlecht :x


----------



## MasterXoX (15. November 2009)

15 Sekunden cO


----------



## Lekraan (15. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ansehen auf eigene gefahr, das ist der härteste stoff denn ich mir jemals anhören musste^^
> 
> btw: issen remix
> 
> ...


Sie is sowas von verplant .. aber sieht gut aus .... :/



dragon1 schrieb:


> 12 sekunden.
> Wer bietet mehr?


Schei*e .... 8 Sekunden warens bei mir


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

Little Britain USA! auf Comedy Central


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

jetzt outen sich hier die ganzen kranken schweine


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. November 2009)

jutn abend^^


----------



## Kronas (15. November 2009)

dödödö
and he like mixed it and stuff and it was like hoa


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2009)

Ich kann mir das Lied stundenlang anhören und es würde mir danach immer noch gut gehen...


----------



## Kronas (15. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das Lied stundenlang anhören und es würde mir danach immer noch gut gehen...


ich mag es mitlerweile sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (15. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jetzt outen sich hier die ganzen kranken schweine




Ich bin krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will nicht sterben!!! SChweinegrippe will ich nicht haben!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

hell naw >.<


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn abend^^


Guten Abend Mano



DER schrieb:


> hell naw >.<


Weißt du wie?
Einfach das Lied im Hintergrund laufen lassen und nicht vollständig drauf achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

ich würd gerne wissen wer den lachmann fan thread eröffnet hab >_<


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weißt du wie?
> Einfach das Lied im Hintergrund laufen lassen und nicht vollständig drauf achten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mach ich grade O_o
omg
das is krank xD


----------



## Lekraan (15. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich würd gerne wissen wer den lachmann fan thread eröffnet hab >_<



ka, aber ICH BIN DER PRÄSIDENT!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

boah...ne das is zu krank
*cannibal corpse anmach*
besser....viel besser.... puuh


----------



## Lekraan (15. November 2009)

Am Samstag geh ich aufs Konzert von Soil! ! ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. November 2009)

boa bin ich kaputt^^ seit 4 tagen net gepennt und 7 liter met intus^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> boa bin ich kaputt^^ seit 4 tagen net gepennt und 7 liter met intus^^



glaub ich nicht!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> boa bin ich kaputt^^ seit 4 tagen net gepennt und 7 liter met intus^^



saubere arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD


----------



## Manoroth (15. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> glaub ich nicht!



stimmt sry warn nur 6 liter met und je n halben liter bier und n honig likör^^


----------



## Kronas (15. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> boa bin ich kaputt^^ seit 4 tagen net gepennt und 7 liter met intus^^


du hast den zustand völliger erleuchtung erlangt!


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> stimmt sry warn nur 6 liter met und je n halben liter bier und n honig likör^^



des mim met is net schwer sondern ich mein des mim schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (15. November 2009)

So Mädls, ich geh penn! Müde!

Serrrrs


----------



## Manoroth (15. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> des mim met is net schwer sondern ich mein des mim schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mein rekord sind 5 tage aba da bin cih dann zusammengebrochn^^

mal schaun ob ich jetzt mehr schaffe^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> des mim met is net schwer sondern ich mein des mim schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



4 tage schlafen ist möglich xD

nacht leekran


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> So Mädls, ich geh penn! Müde!
> 
> Serrrrs



ich geh auch mal
morgen schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
latein test..


----------



## Manoroth (15. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich geh auch mal
> morgen schule
> 
> 
> ...



gn8 und gl morgn beim test


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

nja....bin dann auch mal weg 
nacht


----------



## Manoroth (15. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nja....bin dann auch mal weg
> nacht



gn8

Oo wiso gehn alle schon ins bett? is noch net ma mitternacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Oo wiso gehn alle schon ins bett?


ka


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gn8
> 
> Oo wiso gehn alle schon ins bett? is noch net ma mitternacht



morgen musik test (rock in der ddr <_<) und mathe test -.-
<--- school hate machine

so nacht


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gn8
> 
> Oo wiso gehn alle schon ins bett? is noch net ma mitternacht


Weil es die Mama gesagt hat.

Nabend


----------



## Manoroth (15. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil es die Mama gesagt hat.
> 
> Nabend



ahaaa!

jutn abend^^


----------



## Nawato (15. November 2009)

Tach


----------



## Manoroth (15. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Tach



nabend^^


----------



## Manoroth (15. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XnQ4_efqrM

hammer lied zum tanzen^^


----------



## Nawato (15. November 2009)

bye  wieder weg


----------



## dragon1 (15. November 2009)

*Kopf faellt auf den Tisch* *Schnarch*


----------



## LordofDemons (15. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XnQ4_efqrM
> 
> hammer lied zum tanzen^^


industrial ode?


----------



## Manoroth (15. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> industrial ode?



jup


----------



## LordofDemons (15. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup


ich muss mal wieder in son industrial schuppen 

anstatt in so minimalhouselöcher zu gehn *kotz*


----------



## Manoroth (15. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich muss mal wieder in son industrial schuppen
> 
> anstatt in so minimalhouselöcher zu gehn *kotz*



war gestern bis heute morgen um 4 in nem industrial/metal club^^ war der hammer^^


----------



## LordofDemons (15. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> war gestern bis heute morgen um 4 in nem industrial/metal club^^ war der hammer^^


wenn ich nicht wüsste das du in der schweiz hockst würd ich glatt sagen sag wo und ich komm vorbei ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (15. November 2009)

was macht ihr noch so?


----------



## Manoroth (15. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn ich nicht wüsste das du in der schweiz hockst würd ich glatt sagen sag wo und ich komm vorbei ^^




kannst ja ma kommn wen du per zufall ma in der schweiz sein solltest^^


----------



## LordofDemons (15. November 2009)

kla mach ich^^ 

so ich geh jetzt erst mal auf die nougatschleuder und dann duschen 

afk!


----------



## Manoroth (15. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was macht ihr noch so?



atm? musik hören (industrial), überlegen wann ich n 10 liter kanister met kaufn soll fürs weekend und mit n paar leuten chatten^^


----------



## LordofDemons (15. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> atm? musik hören (industrial), überlegen wann ich n 10 liter kanister met kaufn soll fürs weekend und mit n paar leuten chatten^^


alter heut is sonntag und du überlegst schon fürs nächste WE?? Oo

das fängt bei ir frühestens am Mittwoch an


----------



## Manoroth (15. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> alter heut is sonntag und du überlegst schon fürs nächste WE?? Oo
> 
> das fängt bei ir frühestens am Mittwoch an



hab sonst nix zu tun^^ dann überleg ich mir solchen mist^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. November 2009)

grade wieder ne Sp In MW2 gemacht auf Veteran


----------



## Manoroth (15. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> grade wieder ne Sp In MW2 gemacht auf Veteran



aha? gz^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2009)

kewl kewl


----------



## Manoroth (15. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kewl kewl



nice zitate in deiner sig^^


----------



## LordofDemons (15. November 2009)

jo voll porno die zitate


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. November 2009)

=`<


----------



## LordofDemons (15. November 2009)

jo leude ich gehmal penn0rn! 

bis m0rgän!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nice zitate in deiner sig^^


joa, dank chopi <3


----------



## LordofDemons (15. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> =`<


mist ich hab die leiche nicht tief genug verscharrt

 damn it!


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

_Das die tot is is genau son Mythos wie das fred Figgelhorn n Alien ist :/_


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mist ich hab die leiche nicht tief genug verscharrt


i lol'd hard


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

_Unglablich wie hier töte hose ist :/_


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Unglablich wie hier töte hose ist :/_


Tu etwas dagegen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. November 2009)

*macht die hose auf Also bei mir is nix tot *


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *macht die hose auf Also bei mir is nix tot *


auch 1cm kann leben

aachja, für all die arschfetischisten unter euch: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=132481


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2009)

und weg ist der thread Q_Q


----------



## Manoroth (15. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> auch 1cm kann leben



das er das so schnell rausgefunden hat? so ganz ohne lupe? respekt!


----------



## Manoroth (15. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> und weg ist der thread Q_Q



och meno... der war funny^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. November 2009)

Naja nacht ich gehe schlafen N8 All


----------



## Manoroth (15. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Naja nacht ich gehe schlafen N8 All



gn8


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2009)

nacht blade, und bin auch ma weg gn8


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nacht blade, und bin auch ma weg gn8



gn8 brille


----------



## Grushdak (16. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gn8 Nachtschwärmer ...


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2009)

Gn8 an alle die hier noch reinschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. November 2009)

_Guten Abend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 

/FIRST_


----------



## Kronas (16. November 2009)

du hast den first nur um 111491 posts verpasst rexo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. November 2009)

_^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2009)

moin


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## hanfman (16. November 2009)

Huhu @ all


----------



## Rexo (16. November 2009)

_Schlechteste Kampf Szene ever ^^

_


----------



## hanfman (16. November 2009)

wtf das wird schon nach den ersten minuten langweilig^^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. November 2009)

hanfman schrieb:


> wtf das wird schon nach den ersten minuten langweilig^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn das video nur 2 minuten dauert, wie solls dann nach den ersten minuten langweilig werden?^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Schlechteste Kampf Szene ever ^^
> 
> _



Das ist eine Parody,oder?
Ich glaube nicht das es IRGENDWO auf dieser Welt (oder einer anderen) jemanden gibt der SO schlechte Kampfszenen dreht. Ich wette selbt in Hello Kitty Online sind die Kämpfe spannender...


----------



## hanfman (16. November 2009)

sry mein falsche ausdrucks weiße aber die zeit vergeht heut zu tage so schnell dh 1 sec ^= 1 min


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. November 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Das ist eine Parody,oder?
> Ich glaube nicht das es IRGENDWO auf dieser Welt (oder einer anderen) jemanden gibt der SO schlechte Kampfszenen dreht. Ich wette selbt in Hello Kitty Online sind die Kämpfe spannender...



Das ist original und von 1966...


----------



## LordofDemons (16. November 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Das ist eine Parody,oder?
> Ich glaube nicht das es IRGENDWO auf dieser Welt (oder einer anderen) jemanden gibt der SO schlechte Kampfszenen dreht. Ich wette selbt in Hello Kitty Online sind die Kämpfe spannender...


doch diese kampfszene gibts wirklcih die hab ich sogar schon gesehn :>

saugeile folge xDD


----------



## Rexo (16. November 2009)

_Kanne eve ne gute folge sein aber die Kampf Szene is so dermasne Trashig schlecht das tut schon weh _


----------



## hanfman (16. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. November 2009)

Im be destroyed but i cant rest in peace and now...im a other EDOU...now im here to take SOULS....


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. November 2009)

Die Kampfszene ist kult, totaler... genauso wie die 'Amok Time' Battle Music 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. November 2009)

ende märz austausch nach englääänd


----------



## riesentrolli (16. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ende märz austausch nach englääänd


in die hauptstadt?


----------



## Edou (16. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ende märz austausch nach englääänd


you can´t hide...i find you...wherever you are....and then...rexo is take you to hell...


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ende märz austausch nach englääänd



ich fahr märz mit der klasse nach england


----------



## Rexo (16. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> you can´t hide...i find you...wherever you are....and then...rexo is take you to hell...


_

Yay xD_


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> you can´t hide...i find you...wherever you are....and then...rexo is going to take you to hell...



fix'd...


----------



## Edou (16. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich fahr märz mit der klasse nach england


Whats wrong with you lachman...dont you feel save any more? You look lost boy...YOU GO WITH ME STRAIGHT TO HELL (als mein assistent rexo ist schon dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Whats wrong with you lachman...dont you feel save any more? You look lost boy...YOU GO WITH ME STRAIGHT TO HELL (als mein assistent rexo ist schon dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich kann doch nix dafür O_o


----------



## Edou (16. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich kann doch nix dafür O_o


dass ist eine ehre du darfst einfach so leute kill0rn oO


BTW ich geh ins bett morgen um 6.30 in der schule sein vorsitzen....2 klassenbucheinträge bekommen...und nur weil ich dass klassenbuch nahm um zu schaun ob alles eingetragen wurde (dabei bin ich klassenbuch dienst und muss dass überprüfen) und der andere weil ich der selben lehrerin die tasche fallen lies ausversehn...blöde kuh...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2009)

Hab ich grad das richtig mitbekommen: Der Stangelnator ersetzt Heinrich? haha, wie geil xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich grad das richtig mitbekommen: Der Stangelnator ersetzt Heinrich? haha, wie geil xD



Who?


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Who?


Du kennst nicht den Stangelnator? Bildungslücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> BTW ich geh ins bett morgen um 6.30 in der schule sein vorsitzen....2 klassenbucheinträge bekommen...und nur weil ich dass klassenbuch nahm um zu schaun ob alles eingetragen wurde (dabei bin ich klassenbuch dienst und muss dass überprüfen) und der andere weil ich der selben lehrerin die tasche fallen lies ausversehn...blöde kuh...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab erst 1: in biologie zu spät gekommen
oder ich glaub sogar 2, nochmal in biologie zu spät gekommen (heute^^)


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2009)

Hi^^ *reinschnei* na wie gehts euch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir gehts gut xD


----------



## Kronas (16. November 2009)

Kronas &#8206;(22:03):
ich bin beim thema sexualkunde in bio zu spät gekommen, wie zweideutig
Lachmann &#8206;(22:04):
hrhrhrhr
Kronas &#8206;(22:04):
wir machen jetzt zum dritten mal in bio sexualkunde^^
und wir hatten einen sextag
Lachmann &#8206;(22:04):
xDDD
Kronas &#8206;(22:04):
da durften wir holzstäben ein kondom drüber ziehen
waren aber nicht genug da
Lachmann &#8206;(22:04):
wir hams erst 1ma durchgenommen ... 
Kronas &#8206;(22:04):
ich musste einem delfindildo ein kondom drüberziehen
Lachmann &#8206;(22:05):
wir dummen hauptschüler brauchen sowas halt nicht xD
Kronas &#8206;(22:05):
der war rosa
Lachmann &#8206;(22:05):
xDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2009)

jap...rosa delphin dildos sind schon was tolles


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2009)

OMG! xD sowas mussten wir auch machen *kotz*


----------



## Edou (16. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hi^^ *reinschnei* na wie gehts euch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Aha..ja ich verstehe..aha hmm nee  dochnet...


----------



## Razyl (16. November 2009)

Mit den Worten "Kann Lachmann auch noch was anderes schreiben, außer xDDDDDD?" verabschiede ich mich in die Nacht =)


----------



## riesentrolli (16. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> OMG! xD sowas mussten wir auch machen *kotz*


jaja sehr furchtbar...


----------



## Skatero (16. November 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jaja sehr furchtbar...


Lass ihn doch, wenn er Aids haben will, ist das sein Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit den Worten "Kann Lachmann auch noch was anderes schreiben, außer xDDDDDD?" verabschiede ich mich in die Nacht =)



ich versuchs...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. November 2009)

Toll. Ich glaube wir wurden nur 1 mal in der Grundschule aufgeklärt o.o. Und wir waren in der 7. in so nem Pro familia Ding.


----------



## Edou (16. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit den Worten "Kann Lachmann auch noch was anderes schreiben, außer xDDDDDD?" verabschiede ich mich in die Nacht =)


nein kann er nicht..nacht razyl 



und ich geh nun auch!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2009)

lasst mich <_<

bin auch ma weg nacht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. November 2009)

Doch: OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!!111


----------



## Kronas (16. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lasst mich <_<
> 
> bin auch ma weg nacht


ich auch :O


----------



## riesentrolli (16. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Toll. Ich glaube wir wurden nur 1 mal in der Grundschule aufgeklärt o.o. Und wir waren in der 7. in so nem *Pro familia Ding*.


wurde euch wenigstens auch ne gegenmeinung zu deren position erklärt oder gings einfach nur darum dass ihr lernen solltet das abtreiben doof is?^^


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2009)

^_^ hach ya der gute alte nachtithread...ey wenn ihr auf http://getonmyhorse.com/ immer auf dem lied rechtskllick->zurückspulen macht überlagert sich der sound des einen liedes...iwann hat man die 50 mal gleichzeitig laufn hört sich ziemlich strange an  :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. November 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wurde euch wenigstens auch ne gegenmeinung zu deren position erklärt oder gings einfach nur darum dass ihr lernen solltet das abtreiben doof is?^^



Einfach nur trocken. Ohne jegliche ethnischen Werte.


----------



## Ol@f (16. November 2009)

Abend.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2009)

mwahaha neues zitat in der sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. November 2009)

CoD6 <3 Aber Steam Suckt grade =(


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2009)

adfhkfgaskfascahgdkaavfuacba sh, ad Af zikav


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> adfhkfgaskfascahgdkaavfuacba sh, ad Af zikav


hm verdammt gutes argument...


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm verdammt gutes argument...


dhasjkdnasb?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dhasjkdnasb?


hm.. ich glaube nicht...


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm.. ich glaube nicht...



sdah dagalsdn...


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sdah dagalsdn...


haha der war gut^^


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haha der war gut^^



sdhandabsdb  adhalsdkl. dsjhasd hssdfbga sda.sdjassahdasdkd asgdasdsh dgaksgbbsa? 

dajssbagdh.dashassh,dahs sdhadatgz dashdsagk!


----------



## Skatero (16. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sdhandabsdb  adhalsdkl. dsjhasd hssdfbga sda.sdjassahdasdkd asgdasdsh dgaksgbbsa?
> 
> dajssbagdh.dashassh,dahs sdhadatgz dashdsagk!


Trink weniger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin mal weg.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2009)

was hat der mit der ente gemacht????
ist ja krank...
haha aber das mim biber kann gut sein...


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Trink weniger.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hubleblubb


----------



## Pente (16. November 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2009)

nabend pente


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WUSLABLABU ZUGRUG!


----------



## Rexo (16. November 2009)

_Rosenkreuzstilette is cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> WUSLABLABU ZUGRUG!


sei ma höflicher, er hat deinen met nicht O_o


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sei ma höflicher, er hat deinen met nicht O_o



sdahsdadgh?

sdjlerrhsbgheo.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sdahsdadgh?
> 
> sdjlerrhsbgheo....
> 
> ...


ja, das war der biber! :\

keine sorge, du kriegst den noch


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, das war der biber! :\
> 
> keine sorge, du kriegst den noch



dsahajsdbbasj ahsdajs asjdladak ?!

sdhajdbcadhak  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dsahajsdbbasj ahsdajs asjdladak ?!
> 
> sdhajdbcadhak
> 
> ...


als ob der sich bei pente versteckt -.-'

nix mit schwert... das musst du geschickter anstellen


----------



## Pente (17. November 2009)

Gibt gleich eine mit dem Paddel für unleserliches Gespamme. Ich weiss die deutsche Sprache ist nicht ganz so einfach, aber versuchen sollte man es zumindest. Wenn ihr die Forenanmeldung schon geschafft habt dann habt ihr zumindest bewiesen, dass ihr über das "ich rolle einfach meinen Kopf über die Tastatur" Stadium hinaus seid.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Gibt gleich eine mit dem Paddel für unleserliches Gespamme. Ich weiss die deutsche Sprache ist nicht ganz so einfach, aber versuchen sollte man es zumindest. Wenn ihr die Forenanmeldung schon geschafft habt dann habt ihr zumindest bewiesen, dass ihr über das "ich rolle einfach meinen Kopf über die Tastatur" Stadium hinaus seid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.k,jhmgn,km.uklmn, defrbtgzhujnh!!!! :<



Spoiler



ausserdem kannst du uns gar nix, der biber der den met hat hat auchdein paddel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (17. November 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Gibt gleich eine mit dem Paddel für unleserliches Gespamme. Ich weiss die deutsche Sprache ist nicht ganz so einfach, aber versuchen sollte man es zumindest. Wenn ihr die Forenanmeldung schon geschafft habt dann habt ihr zumindest bewiesen, dass ihr über das "ich rolle einfach meinen Kopf über die Tastatur" Stadium hinaus seid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber meine tastatur mag es so gerne... gemeinheit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (17. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> .k,jhmgn,km.uklmn, defrbtgzhujnh!!!! :<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



loool^^


----------



## Pente (17. November 2009)

Der arme Biber ... oder das arme Paddel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Der arme Biber ... oder das arme Paddel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kannst ja n paddel aus dem biber machen


----------



## Manoroth (17. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kannst ja n paddel aus dem biber machen



aber erst her mit meinem met! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aber erst her mit meinem met!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auspressen


----------



## Manoroth (17. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> auspressen



das ergiebt sinn^^


----------



## Manoroth (17. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> auspressen



das ergiebt sinn^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das ergiebt sinn^^


na aber hallo^^


----------



## Manoroth (17. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na aber hallo^^



nur wo is das mist fieh?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nur wo is das mist fieh?


hat sich mit pentes paddel auf ins mod forum gemacht! drecksvieh -.-


achja 
<3


----------



## Manoroth (17. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hat sich mit pentes paddel auf ins mod forum gemacht! drecksvieh -.-
> 
> 
> achja
> <3



omg... jetzt müssn wa n mod auf das ding ansetzen.. 

wie wärs mit carcha? und schildi? die ham ja erfahrung im jagen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wie wärs mit carcha? und schildi? die ham ja erfahrung im jagen^^


gute wahl.
reporte den trhead mal mit "carcha halp pl0x need u nd schildi 4 hunting biber" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (17. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gute wahl.
> reporte den trhead mal mit "carcha halp pl0x need u nd schildi 4 hunting biber"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klingt gut^^ mach das mal^^ du hast ja immerhin zugelassn das er das zeugs stielt^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> klingt gut^^ mach das mal^^ du hast ja immerhin zugelassn das er das zeugs stielt^^


ich hab schonma dini reported um zu sehen was passiert... da reporte ich nich den trhead um nach carcha zu fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (17. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hab schonma dini reported um zu sehen was passiert... da reporte ich nich den trhead um nach carcha zu fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



argument... mom^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> argument... mom^^


lawl


----------



## Manoroth (17. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lawl



oder warten wir einfach bis n mod reingeschneit kommt?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> oder warten wir einfach bis n mod reingeschneit kommt?


oder wir gehen selbst dahin... wir müssen uns nur vorher bei zam die passende ausrüstung holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (17. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oder wir gehen selbst dahin... wir müssen uns nur vorher bei zam die passende ausrüstung holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaaaa

auf zum imba eq händler n paar epix besorgen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jaaaa
> 
> auf zum imba eq händler n paar epix besorgen!


hast du überhaupt die passenden marken dabei?


----------



## Manoroth (17. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hast du überhaupt die passenden marken dabei?



nee das isn privat server

kann man einfach abholen oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nee das isn privat server
> 
> kann man einfach abholen oder?


hm ka, lass ma lieber überfallen, dann sind die marken auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (17. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm ka, lass ma lieber überfallen, dann sind die marken auch egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so gehts auch^^

nur wo is zam gerade?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> so gehts auch^^
> 
> nur wo is zam gerade?


bei anette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (17. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei anette
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm mist...


----------



## Rexo (17. November 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. November 2009)

Jeah, hab ne Relihausaufgabe abgegeben, und drauf ne 2 minus bekommen DDDDD. Wer schlägt darauf ein?
*High Five, Middle Five, Low Five, Jackson Five!*


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. November 2009)

moin


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2009)

*In tiefer Trauer und Gedenken an die Pandemic Studios*

Guten Abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *In tiefer Trauer und Gedenken an die Pandemic Studios*
> 
> Guten Abend



erzähl uns von deinem schmerz razyl


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> erzähl uns von deinem schmerz razyl


EA, diese ... ähem durchaus netten Geschäftsleute, haben heute die Pandemic Studios geschlossen QQ Ein 11 Jahre altes Entwicklungsstudio... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bye Star Wars Battlefront


----------



## Noxiel (17. November 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pandemic_Studios


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> EA, diese ... ähem durchaus netten Geschäftsleute, haben heute die Pandemic Studios geschlossen QQ Ein 11 Jahre altes Entwicklungsstudio...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das ist natürlich kacke :/ ich mochte star wars battlefront, aber ist davon nicht letztens noch ein teil rausgekommen?


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das ist natürlich kacke :/ ich mochte star wars battlefront, aber ist davon nicht letztens noch ein teil rausgekommen?


Es erschienen nur zwei Teile, und der zweite ist schon etwas älter.
Ein Dritter Teil ist angeblich in Arbeit, bzw. wurde schon mal von offiz. Seite bestätigt, k.A genau


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es erschienen nur zwei Teile, und der zweite ist schon etwas älter.
> Ein Dritter Teil ist angeblich in Arbeit, bzw. wurde schon mal von offiz. Seite bestätigt, k.A genau



mhh...ach hab mich vertan ^^ hab grad republic commando mit battlefront verwechselt ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2009)

Blizzard's neues MMO


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. November 2009)

bin mal weg 
nacht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. November 2009)

n über k mal p hoch k mal klammer auf 1 minus p klammer zu hoch n minus k.


----------



## Edou (17. November 2009)

was geht hier ab keiner mehr da Oo


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2009)

joa passiert


----------



## Edou (17. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa passiert


=/


----------



## Edou (17. November 2009)

shice auf dopple post ich geh pennen CU!!!!!


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

alle tot hier Oo


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. November 2009)

Abönd


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

moin ^^


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2009)

> Man darf mich nicht wegen zu schlechtem deutsch bannen :>


Wär ich Mod, würde ich es trotzdem tun...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. November 2009)

mein Knie is Zerstört >_> Drecks Sport BZW Der typ Hat mir die Kniescheibe 5 CM nach oben Getreten


----------



## Kronas (18. November 2009)

hallo :O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. November 2009)

*Freut sich extrem auf Samstag*


----------



## Edou (18. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> mein Knie is Zerstört >_> Drecks Sport BZW Der typ Hat mir die Kniescheibe 5 CM nach oben Getreten


hey blade btw nachträglich alles gute



huhu@all


----------



## Firun (18. November 2009)

gudnn naaamd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> mein Knie is Zerstört >_> Drecks Sport BZW Der typ Hat mir die Kniescheibe 5 CM nach oben Getreten





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hey blade btw nachträglich alles gute
> 
> 
> 
> huhu@all



Danke =)


----------



## Skatero (18. November 2009)

Nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Danke =)



und wie fühlt man sich so mit 18?


----------



## Kronas (18. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


duuu hast keine nachricht nicht beantwortet :O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. November 2009)

Razyl kannst du bitte einen anderen ava nehmen oder ... egal ich kan es nicht mehr sehn mir gehts nun auch aufn sack


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und wie fühlt man sich so mit 18?



Er kann uns ja jetzt das Geheimnis der Pronseiten sagen. Denn wir müssen ja immer leaven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und wie fühlt man sich so mit 18?



Toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man darf viel mehr :x


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Razyl kannst du bitte einen anderen ava nehmen oder ... egal ich kan es nicht mehr sehn mir gehts nun auch aufn sack


Nö, schon gar nicht, wenn du darum bittest =)

@ Blade's Post über mir:
Du hast ja noch den Vorteil, dass man dich sogar noch mit Jugendstrafen abtun kann... weißt schon, geistiges Alter und so... Da ist erwachsene Strafverfolgung noch nicht da bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Er kann uns ja jetzt das Geheimnis der Pronseiten sagen. Denn wir müssen ja immer leaven
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



is schon schade wen man unter 18 ist :/
und als unter 18jähriger darf man diese seiten ja auch nicht anklicken...das leben ist sooooo unfair xD


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jaa steuern zahlen ftw und so^^





jutn abend ihr irren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jaa steuern zahlen ftw und so^^
> 
> 
> jutn abend ihr irren
> ...



moin ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. November 2009)

ich zahle keinen steuern :x


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is schon schade wen man unter 18 ist :/
> und als unter 18jähriger darf man diese seiten ja auch nicht anklicken...das leben ist sooooo unfair xD



Ich hab nen Freund, der hat nen Bruder, der nen Freund hat der mal gesagt hat, dass ihn jmd am Bahnhof angesprochen hat, dass sein Stiefbruder so jmd kennt, der schonmal gesehen hat, dass jmd zu einem anderen gesagt hat, dass sein Halbbruder dritten Grades schon auf Pronseiten gewesen ist. Und der hat gesagt, dass es toll war.


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich zahle keinen steuern :x



wiso? will sogar niemand mit deinem geld zu tun ham?


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Freund, der hat nen Bruder, der nen Freund hat der mal gesagt hat, dass ihn jmd am Bahnhof angesprochen hat, dass sein Stiefbruder so jmd kennt, der schonmal gesehen hat, dass jmd zu einem anderen gesagt hat, dass sein Halbbruder dritten Grades schon auf Pronseiten gewesen ist. Und der hat gesagt, dass es toll war.




ohhhww....jetzt krieg ich lust auf pr0nseiten, aber ich bin zu jung :x


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich zahle *noch* keinen steuern :x


fix'd


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso? will sogar niemand mit deinem geld zu tun ham?



ne ich zahle einfach nicht *versteckt sich*


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ne ich zahle einfach nicht *versteckt sich*


Könnte dir später Probleme bereiten...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. November 2009)

Lachmann, schon bei der House Techno Umfrage teilgenommen?!


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Wird* dir später Probleme bereiten...



fix'd


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Könnte dir später Probleme bereiten...



i know :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

soooo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



emp leergemacht, auf zu nuclear blast!

achja und grüße von nawato ^^


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> i know :>


Anscheinend nicht...


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann, schon bei der House Techno Umfrage teilgenommen?!



türlich ^^


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> soooo
> *
> Viele tolle sachen
> *
> ...



will auch den amon amarth kram^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. November 2009)

Wie sagt der alte man neben einem am Pisseut:
Nicht vergessen, immer gut abschütteln. Aber nicht so lang, bis weißes Zeug rauskommt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> will auch den amon amarth kram^^



weihnachtszeit ist eine schöne zeit ^^


----------



## Kronas (18. November 2009)

immernoch need longcat tshiert xD


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> weihnachtszeit ist eine schöne zeit ^^




ich bekomme 30 liter met um meinen vorrat im keller wider aufzustocken^^ und sons... ka^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> immernoch need longcat tshiert xD



das wünsch ich mir zum geburtstag xD


Manoroth schrieb:


> ich bekomme 30 liter met um meinen vorrat im keller wider aufzustocken^^ und sons... ka^^



das ist doch auch gut xD


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich bekomme 30 liter met um meinen vorrat im keller wider aufzustocken^^ und sons... ka^^


Also nur unnützes Zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

eins muss man soil ja lassen, breaking me down ist verdammt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. November 2009)

SOOO ich geh nun ony!!!!


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also nur unnützes Zeug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was unnütz? es is verdammt lecker, praktisch für partys und die leber hat noch lange was davon^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> SOOO ich geh nun ony!!!!



na lasst doch mal die alte dame in ruhe ^^


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> SOOO ich geh nun ony!!!!



die olle hab ich heute schon 2 mal gelegt^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. November 2009)

brr... doofes NCSchuft... 23 uhr patchen wos 15 gehießen hat....

ich geh jetzt pennen.
aus protest mach ich jetzt nicht meine Hausaufgaben!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie sagt der alte man neben einem am Pisseut:
> Nicht vergessen, immer gut abschütteln. Aber nicht so lang, bis weißes Zeug rauskommt.



das is doch von barlow, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nacht
wrryyyyyyyy


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2009)

Juhu endlich office 2010 \o/


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Juhu endlich office 2010 \o/



shdjafhkabfak?


----------



## Edou (18. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> die olle hab ich heute schon 2 mal gelegt^^


mein erstes mal auf 80 bin geh eig net RND


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> shdjafhkabfak?



hmm...wenn man das ganz schnell überfliegt wird daraus schnupftabak


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> mein erstes mal auf 80 bin geh eig net RND



finde leider keine gescheite raid gilde also geh ich halt rnd^^


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hmm...wenn man das ganz schnell überfliegt wird daraus schnupftabak



Pries!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Pries!



ne priese schnupftabak?


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ne priese schnupftabak?



pries sacht man bevor man schnupft... wie prost beim anstossen mit wein oder so


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> pries sacht man bevor man schnupft... wie prost beim anstossen mit wein oder so


Nur in der Schweiz...


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> pries sacht man bevor man schnupft... wie prost beim anstossen mit wein oder so



und wieder was gelernt ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. November 2009)

*hatschie*


----------



## Kronas (18. November 2009)

LACHMANN DEIN AVATAR IST WEG
edit: und wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> LACHMANN DEIN AVATAR IST WEG
> edit: und wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



entscheid dich ma >_<


----------



## Kronas (18. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> entscheid dich ma >_<


da


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *hatschie*


GZ, dass du nicht verschrieben hast...


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> da



makes perfect sense....^^


----------



## Kronas (18. November 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=44
i can't get this song out of my hää-äääääd


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur in der Schweiz...



ne auch in deutschland^^ zum teil zumindest^^

oder rede ich hier mit nem exzessiven schnupfer?^^


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2009)

"geht nen cowboy zum friseur ..als er raus kommt is pony weg"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Mano:
Ich schnupfe nicht und werde es auch nie tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "geht nen cowboy zum friseur ..als er raus kommt is pony weg"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kommt ein metaller zum friseur...


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "geht nen cowboy zum friseur ..als er raus kommt is pony weg"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bohaaaaaa.....huiuiuiui
schenkelklopfer!!!!


@ kronas
hhahahahahahahuhuzhuhhaahahaaa


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "geht nen cowboy zum friseur ..als er raus kommt is pony weg"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wiso net? is funny^^

du gönnst dir auch gar nix was spass macht-.-


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bohaaaaaa.....huiuiuiui
> schenkelklopfer!!!!


kann man mit nem tampon schreiben?
in der regel schon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> kann man mit nem tampon schreiben?
> in der regel schon
> 
> 
> ...



ba dam pisch


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso net? is funny^^
> 
> du gönnst dir auch gar nix was spass macht-.-


Jap... dafür habe ich schon zu viele Sachen mit erlebt, die ganz und gar nicht spaßig waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap... dafür habe ich schon zu viele Sachen mit erlebt, die ganz und gar nicht spaßig waren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das is wider ma ne logik *facepalm*


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das is wider ma ne logik *facepalm*


Jap, toll nicht wahr?


----------



## dragon1 (18. November 2009)

Irgendwie sollte ich bei videos von Sabaton soetwas erwarten, aber die Politische Diskussion geht mir am Hintern.
Die boesen Deutschen, die alle Nazis sind.
Die grausamen Korrupten Russen (Alle, von einfachen Strassenkehrern bis zum Politiker)
Die super-tolle-faire Amis, oder eben die Idiot nation.
Keine Argumente, vorurteile, beleidigungen.
Wie auch immer, geniesse grade


----------



## Breakyou9 (18. November 2009)

abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


namnd^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

moin ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

so mal eben afk
*auf nuclear blast shop geh und nach weiterem zeug für weihnachten such*
yay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

übrigens razyl: was haste den so mit erlebt was so ganz und gar net spassig war das du dir selber keinen spass mer gönnst?


----------



## Ol@f (18. November 2009)

Abend.
Puh, grad Auftritt mit Band gehabt und morgen Klausur.


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> übrigens razyl: was haste den so mit erlebt was so ganz und gar net spassig war das du dir selber keinen spass mer gönnst?


Ich gönne mir schon noch spaß, aber nicht mehr mit Alkohol o. ähnlichem, geschweige wenn gewisse Schulkameraden dabei sind... und die Sachen werde ich sicherlich hier nicht breit treten


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich gönne mir schon noch spaß, aber nicht mehr mit Alkohol o. ähnlichem, geschweige wenn gewisse Schulkameraden dabei sind... und die Sachen werde ich sicherlich hier nicht breit treten



aba alkohol u. ähnliches machen fun^^

und kannst se ja auch schmal treten mir egal^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (18. November 2009)

alkohol macht zwar spaß aber meistens machen die Folgen keinen Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> alkohol macht zwar spaß aber meistens machen die Folgen keinen Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber auch nur manchmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. November 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Breakyou9 (18. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber auch nur manchmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



muss ja nicht immer sein aber der Kater macht auch kein Spaß, und der ist immer dabei nach einem Saufgelage

Edit :  abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

moin


@ breaky
man muss auch opfer bringen können für den spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> alkohol macht zwar spaß aber meistens machen die Folgen keinen Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach was mir ham die folgen bisher immer spass gemacht^^

solange du net gerade mit der mutter deines besten freundes im bett liegst is ja noch alles ok^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (18. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ach was mir ham die folgen bisher immer spass gemacht^^
> 
> solange du net gerade mit der mutter deines besten freundes im bett liegst is ja noch alles ok^^



oder wenn man im Krankenhaus mit ner Alk.vergiftung aufwacht und dass man von einem Freund erfährt dass man seine Freundin während des Rauschs betrogen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> muss ja nicht immer sein aber der Kater macht auch kein Spaß, und der ist immer dabei nach einem Saufgelage
> 
> Edit :  abend
> 
> ...




n kater hatte ich erst ein mal... iwie mag der mich net^^ hat mich seit dem nie wieder besucht^^




jutn abend


----------



## Rexo (18. November 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2009)

das passt jetzt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so bin mal weg, nacht


----------



## Soladra (18. November 2009)

n ' abend

und gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so bin mal weg, nacht



Freude schöner Götterfunken...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqtZ_c3cyhE
Mein Lieblingsklassiklied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hey ho du plüsch fetischist^^


----------



## Rexo (18. November 2009)

_DIe Traum Musik jedes Kingdom hearts Fans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit:@Manoroth o man -.-
_


----------



## Breakyou9 (18. November 2009)

ich geh auch mal schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nacht


----------



## Rexo (18. November 2009)

_LOL Kingdom hearts Cosplay ios Geil xD _


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _LOL Kingdom hearts Cosplay ios Geil xD _



was mit plüsch?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. November 2009)

so bin off bis die tage


----------



## Rexo (18. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was mit plüsch?



Haha sehr witzig :/

_Kingdom Hearts is best Game ever xD_


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> so bin off bis die tage



gn8 O,o


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Haha sehr witzig :/
> 
> _Kingdom Hearts is best Game ever xD_



kenn ich net...

und hey ich finde plüsch auch toll^^


----------



## Rexo (18. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *kenn ich net...
> *
> und hey ich finde plüsch auch toll^^


_

**Dramatic Music**DU KENNST KINGDOM HEARTS NICHT!!!_


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> **Dramatic Music**DU KENNST KINGDOM HEARTS NICHT!!!_



is das n verbrechen?^^

ich hab sogar bis vor ca 2 monaten noch nie n finalfantasy gezockt^^


----------



## Rexo (18. November 2009)

_


Manoroth schrieb:



			is das n verbrechen?^^

ich hab sogar bis vor ca 2 monaten noch nie n finalfantasy gezockt^^
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ja das ist ein verbrechen!!!_


----------



## LordofDemons (18. November 2009)

OHH MEIN GOTT promis klären auf die P*RN*show auf pro7 ich geh ins bett son shice tu ich mir echt nicht an -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. November 2009)

http://85.178.115.189:60489/VirtualDJ.mp3 lalalalal


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> http://85.178.115.189:60489/VirtualDJ.mp3 lalalalal



wasn das für lärm?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. November 2009)

Lärm xD


----------



## Rexo (18. November 2009)

_xD

Kingdom Hearts trifft auf Madacascar xD 

_


----------



## Lekraan (18. November 2009)

Nabend ihr Helden


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Helden



hey ho


----------



## Lekraan (18. November 2009)

Bin müde! :>


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Bin müde! :>



dann geh schlafen^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. November 2009)

Noch was da


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

jo ich bin noch da... glaub ich zumindest^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. November 2009)

Glaubst du zumindest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Glaubst du zumindest?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja das eine ich ist hier

aber wo das andere gerade ist... ka

ev bei dir? wen ja: nimm dich in acht!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. November 2009)

hm muss ich jetzt angst haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> hm muss ich jetzt angst haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



falls es bei dir is... ja wäre besser


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. November 2009)

LoL ^^


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQpcO8x6NNY
> 
> ALTER ist das heftig.....
> 
> ...




lol? und das wegen nem game?^^

und wiso heult der schon nach so n paar schlägen gegen ne wand? Oo weichei


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> der heul weil er traurig ist sieht man doch weint die ganze zeit, der ist einfach nur fertig....



jo ok^^

aber das wegen nem game? wtf?


----------



## Grushdak (19. November 2009)

Nabend




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



passend zur heutigen Zahl in der Sig^^


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> mom
> 
> ^^



juten abend^^


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> naja wenn er 17stunden gespielt hat wiirds wohl er multiplayer sein weil so lang geht das spiel im SP net.
> 
> vielleicht hat er da zu oft verloren und deswegen ist er so wütend..und so psychisch krankemesnchen bringt noch viel weniger als ein "Game" aus der fassung^^



jo das stimmt schon


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)




----------



## Grushdak (19. November 2009)

Kann ich nach dem Ansehen immer noch gut schalfen/träumen -
oder besteht die Möglichkeit einer Herzattacke?^


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Kann ich nach dem Ansehen immer noch gut schalfen/träumen -
> oder besteht die Möglichkeit einer Herzattacke?^



bei was?


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> zumindest besser als dein katschunke das einem faceroll auf einem turntable gleicht^^



sehe da nix


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

ah jetzt ists da^^


Edith: das kenn ich^^

         das is toll *.*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. November 2009)

so ich sage mal gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (19. November 2009)

Ach ich bin dann auch mal schlafen  ... gn8 Euch


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> gut dachte scho du leidest an geschmacksverrirrung.
> 
> stillste stund ist eine meiner lieblingsbands/duos lol



wiso geschmacksverirrung?^^



gn8 an die andern beiden


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

Seid ihr sicher dass ihr HIV habt
Cartman: Wir sind nicht nur sicher wir sind HIV positiv 


XD


----------



## Rexo (19. November 2009)

_Versteh ich nich :/_


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

moin


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

juuutn abend die damen


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> juuutn abend die damen


an sich runter schau* also ich zähl nich dazu......btw moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hast dein met eingekauft?


----------



## Arosk (19. November 2009)

Hallo. Ich hab eine Leiter und werde sie benutzen.


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> an sich runter schau* also ich zähl nich dazu......btw moin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein noch net^^ mach ich morgen dann^^ dann is mein lieblings kassenkerlchen wider ma dort und bei dem bekomm ich immer rabatt^^


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nein noch net^^ mach ich morgen dann^^ dann is mein lieblings kassenkerlchen wider ma dort und bei dem bekomm ich immer rabatt^^


jaja immer so billig wie möglich XD


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jaja immer so billig wie möglich XD



klar doch^^ und bei 60 euro lohnen sich 20% billiger schon gewalltig^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so jetzt hab ich alles für weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ah hab den pulli vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (19. November 2009)

voll fät lachmann...


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> klar doch^^ und bei 60 euro lohnen sich 20% billiger schon gewalltig^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GZ


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *Ganz viele tolle sachen*
> 
> so jetzt hab ich alles für weihnachten
> 
> ...



meno... auch will^^ du sau!


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> meno... auch will^^ du sau!



tja, als kind/jugendlicher hat mans gut *hust*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (19. November 2009)

Nabend ihr


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

moin


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2009)

Nabend


----------



## riesentrolli (19. November 2009)

bums


----------



## Arosk (19. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin



du spamer...


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> du spamer...



?


----------



## Arosk (19. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ?



mir ist langweilig xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> mir ist langweilig xD



gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ?


Deine Liste ist nicht komplett.

Das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fehlt.


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> mir ist langweilig xD


zereiß deine kleider und renn de fetze hinerher


----------



## Arosk (19. November 2009)

UND DAS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> UND DAS:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sind dass deine?


----------



## Lekraan (19. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> zereiß deine kleider und renn de fetze hinerher



tahaha wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Deine Liste ist nicht komplett.
> 
> Das  fehlt.



dann nehm ich doch lieber das t-shirt mit
stacheldraht im harnkanal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Arosk schrieb:


> UND DAS:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jetzt bring meine planung nicht durcheinander >_>

wollt mir auch noch n korpiklaani pullover/t-shirt holen aber die wahren alle nur xl und das einzige t-shirt das xxl war, sah scheiße aus x.x


----------



## Kronas (19. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


du hast deine post immernochnicht beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (19. November 2009)

abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (19. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> sind dass deine?



ne, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen eins zu kaufen ^^

und jetzt bin ich voll hart tony hawk pro skater 3 spielen1!!11111


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du hast deine post immernochnicht beantwortet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja voll vergessen. Ich antworte gleich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ne, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen eins zu kaufen ^^
> 
> und jetzt bin ich voll hart tony hawk pro skater 3 spielen1!!11111



solltest du aber mal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


viel spaß ^^


die beim EMP haben jetzt auch die apokalyptischen reiter t-shirts :O


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ne, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen eins zu kaufen ^^
> 
> und jetzt bin ich voll hart tony hawk pro skater 3 spielen1!!11111


 dann zerreiß sie nicht sidn nicht deine



CoD 4.2 ost besser!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

1. chris barnes hat ne geile frisur
2. six feet under klingt live einfach geil 
3. das bass intro *hrhrhr*
4. awesome
!


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2009)

Mir grauts vor Sonntag :< 
Guten Abend


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir grauts vor Sonntag :<
> Guten Abend


bundesliga?
btw huhu


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> bundesliga?
> btw huhu


Nö, was anderes. Muss jetzt aber hier nicht breit getreten werden


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, was anderes. Muss jetzt aber hier nicht breit getreten werden


aso


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, was anderes. Muss jetzt aber hier nicht breit getreten werden



dann erwähns net^^


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dann erwähns net^^


Ich hab nur gesagt, dass es mich vor Sonntag graut. Und ich schreibe seit einiger Zeit schon kleine Kommentare über meinen alltäglichen Gruß...


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab nur gesagt, dass es mich vor Sonntag graut. Und ich schreibe seit einiger Zeit schon kleine Kommentare über meinen alltäglichen Gruß...



aber bei sowas is klar das nachgefragt wird^^ entweder lässt mans gleich oder rückt dan auch mit der sprache raus^^


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aber bei sowas is klar das nachgefragt wird^^ entweder lässt mans gleich oder rückt dan auch mit der sprache raus^^


manno lass es oder willst du dich in der hölle sonnen Oo


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aber bei sowas is klar das nachgefragt wird^^ entweder lässt mans gleich oder rückt dan auch mit der sprache raus^^


Nö, bisher kamen dazu selten Nachfragungen, von daher


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> manno lass es oder willst du dich in der hölle sonnen Oo



jup will ich^^


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, bisher kamen dazu selten Nachfragungen, von daher



na dann: wiso diese aussage? was bekümmert dich?


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup will ich^^


*dong* *dong* Steahlt*dong*dong* hinter dir erscheint BUH hier ist die strom rechung *du erleidest herzinfakt* hier dass ticket zr hölle noch 5 fäßer met warten unten viel spaß!


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na dann: wiso diese aussage? was bekümmert dich?


Es hat halt was mit der Seite zu tun, die hier nicht so gerne gesehen ist... aufgrund verschiedener Differenzen zwischen dne Allimania Grünern und ähem Buffed.de


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

was hat allimania mit buffed zu tun?


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was hat allimania mit buffed zu tun?


was haben äpfel mit birnen zu tun?


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *dong* *dong* Steahlt*dong*dong* hinter dir erscheint BUH hier ist die strom rechung *du erleidest herzinfakt* hier dass ticket zr hölle noch 5 fäßer met warten unten viel spaß!



wuhuuu hölle und met^^ was gibts schönere?^^


@ razyl: was für welche sachen?


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was hat allimania mit buffed zu tun?


Kennst du die Gründer hinter Allimania, aka Stevinho?


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wuhuuu hölle und met^^ was gibts schönere?^^
> 
> 
> @ razyl: was für welche sachen?


hab vergessen die heißen girls zu erwähnen...sry...kochen un so für dich


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hab vergessen die heißen girls zu erwähnen...sry...kochen un so für dich



hui^^ wird ja immer besser^^


----------



## Silenzz (19. November 2009)

Oh mein gott... Der Hopper ist da BUH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kennst du die Gründer hinter Allimania, aka Stevinho?



mhh....sagt mir jetzt gar nichts^^


Silenzz schrieb:


> Oh mein gott... Der Hopper ist da BUH!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



AHHHH
puhh... erschreck mich doch nicht so D:


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hui^^ wird ja immer besser^^



jupp...


Silenzz schrieb:


> Oh mein gott... Der Hopper ist da BUH!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wo?


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh....sagt mir jetzt gar nichts^^


http://www.bamstevinho.de/


----------



## Silenzz (19. November 2009)

Und ich dachte immer Lachmänner lachen immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da direkt hinter dir, oh gott, scheiße dreh dich um, verdammt lauf weg Bruder, er ist gleich da..... NEEEEEEEEIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer Lachmänner lachen immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

fail quote XD


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> auch lachmänner können nicht immer lachen^^
> 
> @ razyl
> ah ok^^


zum 1.: Aber Herr Lachmann lacht immer soviel haha xD

zum 2.: Dann wäre das ja geklärt


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> zum 1.: Aber Herr Lachmann lacht immer soviel haha xD
> 
> zum 2.: Dann wäre das ja geklärt



1. das ist ein gerücht!
2. gut ^^


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 1. das ist ein gerücht!


Ich zitiere Lachmann:
"XDDDDDDDDD"
"XDDDDDD ^^ Hahaha"
Und so weiter und sofort... =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich zitiere Lachmann:
> "XDDDDDDDDD"
> "XDDDDDD ^^ Hahaha"
> Und so weiter und sofort... =)



das liegt in den genen...da kann ich auch nix für :x


und außerdem mach ich wenn:
xD
damit wir das hier mal klarstellen


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das liegt in den genen...da kann ich auch nix für :x


Oder es liegt an deinen Hinternamen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oder es liegt an deinen Hinternamen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lachmann witze sind nicht gut kinder mmkay


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also ich amüsier mich immernoch daran XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> also ich amüsier mich immernoch daran XD



ja macht euch noch über den armen lachmann lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin jetzt mal weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nacht


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja macht euch noch über den armen lachmann lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lachsuße geht ins bett noooin


ok nacht lachsuße


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nicht weinen... kein Mensch ist perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Apropos... ich muss mal demnächst AION zerreißen in meinen Test 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe noch nie ein MMO erlebt, dass absolut gar nicht, nicht mal annähernd, mich motiviert weiter zu leveln... ist ja grauenhaft


----------



## Manoroth (19. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja macht euch noch über den armen lachmann lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gn8 lachi^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht weinen... kein Mensch ist perfekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das liegt an der beschissenen grafik,den lieblos gestalteten figuren und das es ein typischer grinder ist *hust*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so jetzt bin ich weg ^^


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht weinen... kein Mensch ist perfekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


juhuuu!!! mach es nieder mach es nieder!!



btw wie sagt ein aarischer junge? Antwort>> 



Spoiler



HEIL HITLER


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das liegt an der beschissenen grafik,den lieblos gestalteten figuren und das es ein typischer grinder ist *hust*
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, die Grafik und die Figuren sind sehr nice. Aber die Quests.. ich meine, die Anpassung an den westlichen Markt ist leicht da, aber die Quests sind immer noch so derbe beschissen. Ich hab schon mit Level 11 (!) kb das Ding weiterzuspielen.. zudem das Fliegen auch nicht gerade überragend ist... wäh, von allen 5 großen MMOs (WoW, HDRO, WAR, AOC, AION) ist Aion letzter Platz... 



Edou schrieb:


> juhuuu!!! mach es nieder mach es nieder!!


Ich gehe derzeit auf eine 73% Bewertung zu... neutral gesehen. Würde ich es nach meiner eigenen meinung beurteilen: 60%...


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich gehe derzeit auf eine 73% Bewertung zu... neutral gesehen. Würde ich es nach meiner eigenen meinung beurteilen: 60%...


hm


----------



## Arosk (19. November 2009)

bin dann mal pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finger tun weh xD


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

möööp


----------



## Rexo (19. November 2009)

_**mop mop**_


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _**mop mop**_


du wischt mit deinem fell kotze auf eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew


----------



## Rexo (19. November 2009)

_:/_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. November 2009)

seit 6 stunden On Air 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. November 2009)

cool^^ ich schau grade harry potter und ein stein


----------



## Rexo (19. November 2009)

_Gerade mit Harry Potter und der geheime Porno Keller fertig xD


und gn8 bin weg
_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. November 2009)

JOOOOOOOO!!!!1111


----------



## H2OTest (20. November 2009)

und das grauen kommt wieder...


----------



## Nawato (20. November 2009)

Abend


----------



## Skatero (20. November 2009)

Nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. November 2009)

_Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Firun (20. November 2009)

guten Abend , na alles fit bei euch ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> guten Abend , na alles fit bei euch ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo bei euch auch alles fit?


----------



## Nawato (20. November 2009)

Na kla


----------



## Arosk (20. November 2009)

moin ihr würfelkekse


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vote4Suat (20. November 2009)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

Tyron Nigga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. November 2009)

_OMG Boxxy SIG!!
und n Dave Chappel Crack Boy ava xD_


----------



## Vote4Suat (20. November 2009)

Breakyou du Rapist =D


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> Tyron Nigga
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



IT´S BOXXY TIME


----------



## Vote4Suat (20. November 2009)

Jop Rexo ^^
Dave Chapelle rulez =D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. November 2009)

Cap und Capper 2 is süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

ich finds lustig xD
habs gesehen und sofort in sig gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. November 2009)

Vote4Suat schrieb:


> Jop Rexo ^^
> Dave Chapelle rulez =D


_
Stimmt manchmal ubertreibt er aber ^^_


----------



## Nawato (20. November 2009)

Je übertriebener desto besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich finds lustig xD
> habs gesehen und sofort in sig gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



boxxy <3


Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Stimmt manchmal ubertreibt er aber ^^_



the nigga family 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vote4Suat (20. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Stimmt manchmal ubertreibt er aber ^^_



Naja,er beleidigt die Afroamerikaner,ist aber selbst Einer.
Irgentwie musser halt auch sein Geld verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich finds lustig xD
> habs gesehen und sofort in sig gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. zu groß
2. Was soll das für ne Niedrigwattleuchte sein?


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> 1. zu groß
> 2. Was soll das für ne Niedrigwattleuchte sein?



boxxy, du banause!


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vote4Suat (20. November 2009)

Boxxy Ftw !=D
Geiles Vid Dragan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> 1. zu groß



find ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. November 2009)

xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> find ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was du findest ist vollkommen wurscht...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> find ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist zu groß. Es hat 300 auf 225. Und auf 200 is nur erlaubt :/.


----------



## Vote4Suat (20. November 2009)

Im Rick James Bitches =D ^^


----------



## Vote4Suat (20. November 2009)

Dragan?


----------



## Nawato (20. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es ist zu groß. Es hat 300 auf 225. Und auf 200 is nur erlaubt :/.


ENDLICh ein neuer Ava xD ich mag deinen alten nicht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es ist zu groß. Es hat 300 auf 225. Und auf 200 is nur erlaubt :/.



endlich ist edge, der homofürst, weg ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ENDLICh ein neuer Ava xD ich mag deinen alten nicht.



Hättest doch was gesagt. :,(. Jetzt bin ich Wochen mit dem Ava rumgelaufen...


----------



## Vote4Suat (20. November 2009)

Disturbed&Slipknot ftw !=D


----------



## Rexo (20. November 2009)

_Lachmann dein ava is ja wge :/_


----------



## Nawato (20. November 2009)

ja aber nur das ALTE slipkont ^^


----------



## Nawato (20. November 2009)

ACh ja Lachmann das mit dem Ava hab ich dir au schon gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. November 2009)

Vote4Suat schrieb:


> Disturbed&Slipknot ftw !=D



Jaja, Disturbed ist schon geil. Am geilsten ist... hmm... The Night?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lachmann dein ava is ja wge :/_



mhh...war heute mittag schonma, der kommt gleich wieder ^^


Nawato schrieb:


> ja aber nur das ALTE slipkont ^^



jep


----------



## Nawato (20. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jaja, Disturbed ist schon geil. Am geilsten ist... hmm... The Night?!


NEIN xD da ist Indestructibel besser auch wenn das alles da nicht so dolle ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von dem Album jedenfalls


----------



## Rexo (20. November 2009)

_Lol kennt wer das game Legend of Princess??_


----------



## Arosk (20. November 2009)

Interessant...


----------



## Rexo (20. November 2009)

_em ok xD_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> NEIN xD da ist Indestructibel besser auch wenn das alles da nicht so dolle ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich mag von disturbed nur das album 1000k fists,inside the fire das lied und down with the sickness


----------



## Rexo (20. November 2009)

_Nawato du hats keinen Geschmack :/_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. November 2009)

@Edou: Haste nen geilen Stream für Survivor Series? Wenn ja bitte per PM.


----------



## Nawato (20. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich mag von disturbed nur das album 1000k fists,inside the fire das lied und down with the sickness


Ah wenigstens das Gestörteste Lied von denen Down with the Sickness und ja Inside the Fire ist das beste aus dem neuen album aber au giel ist das hier aus Sickness


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich mag von disturbed nur das album 1000k fists,inside the fire das lied und down with the sickness



Naja, also ich mag au die meisten Lieder aus 10k Fists. Aus Indestructible sind zwar net soviele, aber halt so paar Schlüssellieder. Ich glaube Inside the FIre ist so ziemlich das belibteste Lied von Disturbed.


----------



## Nawato (20. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nawato du hats keinen Geschmack :/_


Genau ^^


----------



## Rexo (20. November 2009)

_Weis einer ob es schwer ist seinen Aktzent weg zu tranieren ??_


----------



## Nawato (20. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weis einer ob es schwer ist seinen Aktzent weg zu tranieren ??_


Mit Aktzent zu sprechen ist cooler ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja, also ich mag au die meisten Lieder aus 10k Fists. Aus Indestructible sind zwar net soviele, aber halt so paar Schlüssellieder. Ich glaube Inside the FIre ist so ziemlich das belibteste Lied von Disturbed.



jep, das glaub ich auch... is aber halt auch, meiner meinung nach, das geilste lied von denen ^^


----------



## Rexo (20. November 2009)

_Schon ma Luxemburgichen Aktzent bei Deutshc gehohrt ?? das willst du ercht nicht hohren _


----------



## Edou (20. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> @Edou: Haste nen geilen Stream für Survivor Series? Wenn ja bitte per PM.


kann immo net ich schick sobald kann ony immo



btw es kommt ja prince of persia sand der zeit ins kino ich dachte der schauspieler wäre CM Punk der sah dem voll ähnlich isser aber leider net .-.-


----------



## Firun (20. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jo bei euch auch alles fit?



klaro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (20. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jep, das glaub ich auch... is aber halt auch, meiner meinung nach, das geilste lied von denen ^^


Es ist gut aber nicht Gestört leider :/


----------



## Nawato (20. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Schon ma Luxemburgichen Aktzent bei Deutshc gehohrt ?? das willst du ercht nicht hohren _


Zeig ihn mir ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jep, das glaub ich auch... is aber halt auch, meiner meinung nach, das geilste lied von denen ^^



Ich finde es auch gut, aber es gibt bessere. Aber wenn man sich das Lied mit dem Video anhört... Das Video dazu is einfach geil.


----------



## Rexo (20. November 2009)

_Selig sind die Geistig Armen xD _


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

wieder da vom Kuchen backen ;P


----------



## Vote4Suat (20. November 2009)




----------



## Nawato (20. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> wieder da vom Kuchen backen ;P


BOAH deine sig strest xD


----------



## Arosk (20. November 2009)

ABSOLUT BEST xD


----------



## Rexo (20. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Zeig ihn mir ^^




_Bist du dir ganz sicher ??

Kann n Vidoe posten wo ein Lux deutsch spricht oder kommst Skype ^^_


----------



## Vote4Suat (20. November 2009)

XD!


----------



## Nawato (20. November 2009)

Also Piss on You ist besser als alles von ihm xD


----------



## Nawato (20. November 2009)

Ok Rexo ^^ dann skype xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. November 2009)

Ich mag auch irgendwie die (ich denke) unbeliebtesten Lieder von Disturbed wie z.B. Sons of Plunder.


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

so entspannung für eure augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (20. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich mag auch irgendwie die (ich denke) unbeliebtesten Lieder von Disturbed wie z.B. Sons of Plunder.


Das lied ist gut, ich dachte immer dieses Album mit B wär total unbeliebt

DANKE BREAK YOU


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> so entspannung für eure augen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

un was habt ihr heut abend noch vor?


----------



## Nawato (20. November 2009)

Heaven Shall Burn hören


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

öhh....kumpel is hier mit der xbox ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. November 2009)

Mir hat heute ein Kollege aus der Schule erzählt, dass er von nem 12 Klässler über einen geredet haben, der bei nem Ausflug in die Decke nun ja ihr wisst schon was.
Dann ist halt so der Lateinlehrer reingekommen und hat des gehört. Dann hat er gesagt: Wenn ein junger Mann das Bedürfnis nach einem nächtlichen Sammenerguss hat, dann hat er das Recht dazu.


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> öhh....kumpel is hier mit der xbox ^^



was machst du dann noch am PC? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kümmer dich um den Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mir hat heute ein Kollege aus der Schule erzählt, dass er von nem 12 Klässler über einen geredet haben, der bei nem Ausflug in die Decke nun ja ihr wisst schon was.
> Dann ist halt so der Lateinlehrer reingekommen und hat des gehört. Dann hat er gesagt: Wenn ein junger Mann das Bedürfnis nach einem nächtlichen Sammenerguss hat, dann hat er das Recht dazu.



ooook......


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

find ich auch gut so!


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> was machst du dann noch am PC?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja der zockt soul calibur 4, und da wir nur 1 controller haben geht das schlecht mitm zusammenbeschäftigen^^
aber wir hören ja musik und reden auch miteinander....ab und zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> find ich auch gut so!



Quote Fail?


----------



## Skatero (20. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja der zockt soul calibur 4, und da wir nur 1 controller haben geht das schlecht mitm zusammenbeschäftigen^^
> aber wir hören ja musik und reden auch miteinander....ab und zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hättest sicher noch ein Controller, aber hast ihn versteckt, weil du so schlecht bist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. November 2009)

Alle bis nachher.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hättest sicher noch ein Controller, aber hast ihn versteckt, weil u so schlecht bist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt nicht!!...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wir haben schon thrall,lich king,arthas, hitler,tauren,satan,jesus und n dämonen nachgebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Alle bis nachher.



machs gut


----------



## Skatero (20. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> stimmt nicht!!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein spielt der etwa auch WoW?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein spielt der etwa auch WoW?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö, aber er hat mal wc3 gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein spielt der etwa auch WoW?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn der Freund WoW spielt ist es die Pflicht eines guten Freundes auch WoW zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jungskodex


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> wenn der Freund WoW spielt ist es die Pflicht eines guten Freundes auch WoW zu spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der hasst wow ^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der hasst wow ^^



tun dass nicht alle wenn sie es mal gezockt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> tun dass nicht alle wenn sie mal gezockt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich stehe neutral zu wow ^^


----------



## Skatero (20. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich stehe neutral zu wow ^^


Aber du spielst es noch oder spielst es aus Gründen wie kein Geld, keine Zeit oder keine Freunde nicht mehr.


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

weg von WoW..

ich wills haben <3
hats schon einer von euch?


----------



## Arosk (20. November 2009)

Mal Klassiker bringen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber du spielst es noch oder spielst es aus Gründen wie kein Geld, keine Zeit oder keine Freunde nicht mehr.



aufgehört hab ich wegen 
1. es war mir zu langweilig
2. nicht genug zeit um gutes equip zu sammeln
3. ich hatte kein geld mehr im rl^^

ich werd wenn wieder zu cata anfangen, früher nicht, muss mich auf schule konzentrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> hats schon einer von euch?


Nein noch nicht.
Komischerweise habe ich voll keine Lust Dragon Age zu spielen, obwohl das Spiel eigentlich gut ist.


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

ich verlass euch mal für kurze Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*CoD4starten*


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich verlass euch mal für kurze Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bis später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bin mauch mal weg, ich komm später wieder


----------



## Edou (20. November 2009)

re...


----------



## Edou (20. November 2009)

alko PM ist raus


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

bin auch wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> bin auch wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


endlich und CoD 4.2 ist geil gell^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

4.2?
meinst MW2?


----------



## Edou (20. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> 4.2?
> meinst MW2?


ja für mich isses 4.2^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:
			
		

> ja für mich isses 4.2^^


was ich alles gehört & gesehen hab ist das Spiel wirklich geil geworden vor allem der MP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habs aber noch net muss bissl Geld sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis dahin muss ich mich mit CoD 4 vergnügen

Edit : aber im moment gibt es so viele Spiele die ich haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1. Mw2
2.Left 4 Dead 2
3.Assassins Creed 2

zum glück ist bald weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> was ich alles gehört & gesehen hab ist das Spiel wirklich geil geworden vor allem der MP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


viel geile rals der 1er die story geil gemacht....^^ einfach wow...ich denke eh so wie dass ende ausgeht kommt nochn mw3


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

ich glaub dass dann wieder ein Weltkriegsteil kommt
ein Schulkamerad soll gehört haben dass World at War 2 rauskommen soll..aber ich halt nix davon


----------



## Edou (20. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich glaub dass dann wieder ein Weltkriegsteil kommt
> ein Schulkamerad soll gehört haben dass World at War 2 rauskommen soll..aber ich halt nix davon


ka...hab waw net gezockt...aber so wie dass ende mw rauskommt kann noch nen 3ter raus kommen^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

Hallo Lachmännchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

da bin ich wieder ^^


breaky kann in die zukunft gucken =O


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


siehste mal


----------



## Ol@f (20. November 2009)

Abend. Kennt sich wer zufällig mit Bildbearbeitungen aus und kann mir helfen? 
Hier der Thread dazu: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=132980


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> tja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



böse zauberei!


so nochma eben weg ^.^


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> böse zauberei!



Black magic!

 <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> Black magic!
> 
> <3



BLACK METAL IST KRIEG!!


ich glaub das lied(<3) ist hier verboten weil es aufm index ist ^^


so jetzt weg ^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

wenns in youtube ist darf man es hier bestimmt auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (20. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> BLACK METAL IST KRIEG!!
> 
> 
> ich glaub das lied(<3) ist hier verboten weil es aufm index ist ^^
> ...





> Die CD wurde auf den Index für Jugendgefährdung gesetzt.



Also husch weg mit dem Video bevor die Mods kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

so gewechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoff es gefällt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. November 2009)

Um 0 Uhr hör ich mir The Night an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (20. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Um 0 Uhr hör ich mir The Night an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


flachzange...pm bekommen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> flachzange...pm bekommen?



Ja, die Seite kenn ich schon <.<.


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

Des dümmste was ich seit langem gesehen hab <.<


----------



## Edou (20. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, die Seite kenn ich schon <.<.


na also am folgendem abend nur suchen wo dabei steht dass es gesteamt wird...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> na also am folgendem abend nur suchen wo dabei steht dass es gesteamt wird...



Ich hab auch 3 oder 4 seiten, die angeblich streamen wollen. Aber bisher hab ich imemr einen gefunden, ders au wirklich macht.


----------



## Grushdak (20. November 2009)

Nabend ...


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (20. November 2009)

Hmm ab Sonntag muss ich mir was Neues für meine (dann wieder dauerhafte) Sig ausdenken ...


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hmm ab Sonntag muss ich mir was Neues für meine (dann wieder dauerhafte) Sig ausdenken ...



was bedeuten die Zahlen?
haben bestimmt schon paar gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (20. November 2009)

Zahlen wurden doch bisher im Wert immer kleiner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Am Sonntag läuft das mit den Zahlen aus.

Dann gibt's auch die Hintergrund-Infos dazu.


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

The Night 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: hab schon gemerkt dass sie rückwärts laufen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

Step into the Night!


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Zahlen wurden doch bisher im Wert immer kleiner.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Fuck ne


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

jetzt isses schon ne 1


----------



## Grushdak (21. November 2009)

So, nun ist die letzte Zahl gekommen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie soll morgen nur die Geschichte anfangen ?
Es war einmal vor ... oder ... Es ist geschafft ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Story steht schon.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2009)

Mir ist langweilig -.- aber ich bin müde und hab keine Lust irgendwas zu machen...


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> So, nun ist die letzte Zahl gekommen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es war einmal ist für kleene kids also für blade...nimm es ist geschafft^^ dass versteht blade auch nicht


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> So, nun ist die letzte Zahl gekommen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich wär für " Es ist geschafft..."


----------



## Grushdak (21. November 2009)

^^

Die Geschichte aus dem RL wird eh keiner verstehen.^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2009)

Solange es nicht der Weltuntergang ist, ist die Geschichte eh uninteressant.


----------



## Grushdak (21. November 2009)

Die Welt wird untergehen!! - aber noch nicht jetzt.^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

wieder für kurze Zeit AFK


----------



## Grushdak (21. November 2009)

Ich bin nun schlafen - gn8 Euch.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

Ich melde grad ein paar rechtsextreme Videos auf Youtube. Sind so gar ein paar Landser Lieder dabei :/.


----------



## Grushdak (21. November 2009)

Nochmal kurz re ...

Das Melden scheint bei youtube momentan nicht viel zu bringen -
es passiert einfach nix - genauso wie mit dem Lied vom Sandmännchen von "Dj K...f..."

So kleiner Vorgeschmack auf das Ende meines Countdowns 
(zumindest der Musikstil, der Titel und die Zeit spielen dabei eine Rolle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. November 2009)

Ohja Heute ist QLIMAX \o/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

Das Melden bringt was. Letztes 2 Videos reportet, paar Stunden später wars weg.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. November 2009)

peace!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. November 2009)

so ich bin schlafen Gn8 euch


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bzw. gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. November 2009)

pff alle gehn wenn ich komme :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> pff alle gehn wenn ich komme :<


Keine Sorge. Es liegt nicht an der Uhrzeit. Es liegt einfach nur an dir!


----------



## Grushdak (21. November 2009)

Iregdwie kann ich nicht schlafen ... 

darum gleich noch


----------



## LordofDemons (21. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Es liegt nicht an der Uhrzeit. Es liegt einfach nur an dir!


ach dann ist ja gut...

wait... WHAT????!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (21. November 2009)

Grushdak was ist den in einem tag jetzt?


----------



## Grushdak (21. November 2009)

Countdownende ^^

... Jubiläum ...


----------



## LordofDemons (21. November 2009)

was für ein jubiläum?


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

nö bin aunahmsweis ema noch hier^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. November 2009)

ja du das war ja klar....


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

ach mann wenn ihr mich nicht sehn wollt sagt es einfach...


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Ich möchte mal erwähnen, dass ich eben im FM 10 Tabuno derbe gepwnt habe.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. November 2009)

ok!

edit: WTH is FM10?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

alle dann.
Step into the night, guys!
Oder halt Stare into the night, wenn man nach dem Text geht...wie ihr wollt.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok!
> 
> edit: WTH is FM10?


FM 10 = Fußball Manager 10


----------



## Tabuno (21. November 2009)

gg razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (21. November 2009)

Ich bin noch da und schau http://www.xfire.com/live_video/tankz321/ xD epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. November 2009)

nichts von wegen stare into the night

stare into the bildschirm wohl eher

@ razyl ahhhhhhh.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Und was macht Ihr noch so?


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

nix...hab eben noch mit freundin telefoniert und nu wollt ich pennen


----------



## Nawato (21. November 2009)

GN8


----------



## Grushdak (21. November 2009)

Was ich  noch so mache .... da ich nicht schlafen kann ...?
"Alte Schinken" durchhören

Fenster und Balkontür auf und Musik auf Zimmerlautstärke stellen.
Nur 1. Wo ist mein Zimmer 2. Wie hoch ist Zimmerlautstärke? ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*afksmoking


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

hab grad mit meiner freundin telefoniert und erfahren dass sie morgen um halb 10! zu mir kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


d.h. um halb 9 aufstehen


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

da bin ich wieder *wuuuusch*


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

ich geh jetzt endgültig off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gute nacht euch noch


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt endgültig off
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



määäh D:
nacht


----------



## Grushdak (21. November 2009)

gn8


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

hey ich hab ja über 5k posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

huhu


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

hab nen neuen depp in meiner sig der hatt sich mal total selowned XD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

Lachmann jtu evnn.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hab nen neuen depp in meiner sig der hatt sich mal total selowned XD



owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann jtu evnn.



wh00t?


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> owned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo und gutn abend solls heißen Oo


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> owned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer den Code knackt ist gut. Er ist nicht so kompliziert...


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer den Code knackt ist gut. Er ist nicht so kompliziert...


Guten abend?


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer den Code knackt ist gut. Er ist nicht so kompliziert...



codes sind kacke ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

Ich bin ma bissl weg. Probier ihn rauszufinden. Der is so simpel...


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin ma bissl weg. Probier ihn rauszufinden. Der is so simpel...


heißts GUTEN ABEND?


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin ma bissl weg. Probier ihn rauszufinden. Der is so simpel...



k.p 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





moin rexo


----------



## Rexo (21. November 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

rexo hat den NS getötet :<


----------



## Firun (21. November 2009)

Wunderschönen guten Abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Wunderschönen guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gugux


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Wunderschönen guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein neuer mod 

moin ^^


----------



## Vote4Suat (21. November 2009)

nabend ^^


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

hab  kein bock auf naxx also sitz ich afk rum obwohl ich mt1 bin XD...naja wir sind ja 3 tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




signatur zu groß


----------



## Vote4Suat (21. November 2009)

Gut so =D


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

nab0rnd


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Vote4Suat schrieb:


> Gut so =D


deine sigi zu groß..


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Abend!


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nab0rnd



moin


Edou schrieb:


> deine sigi zu groß..



aber trotzdem genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen Guten Abend!



moin


----------



## Vote4Suat (21. November 2009)

So ^^ Hier die kleine Variante ;P


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vote4Suat (21. November 2009)

Nabend Breakyou 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



moin ^^

wo hast du eigentlich das bild aus deiner sig her?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. November 2009)

QLIMAX Läuft das heißt durchmachen Bis morgen um 7 \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> QLIMAX Läuft das heißt durchmachen Bis morgen um 7 \o/



wer oder was ist ein QLIMAX?


----------



## Vote4Suat (21. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> QLIMAX Läuft das heißt durchmachen Bis morgen um 7 \o/



QLIMAX ?Wasn das?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wer oder was ist ein QLIMAX?


hardstyle event von qdance


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wer oder was ist ein QLIMAX?



http://events.q-dance.nl/2009-11_21-november_qlimax/


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Vote4Suat schrieb:


> So ^^ Hier die kleine Variante ;P


brav so!


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin ^^
> 
> wo hast du eigentlich das bild aus deiner sig her?




denkst du ich merk mir des 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich kanns dir in ICQ schicken, wenn ich am "großen" Rechner bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hardstyle event von qdance




eeeeeeew...
deine armen nachbarn blade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ breaky
ne, muss nich sein ^^ hab nur gedacht du kennst ne seite wo man solche bilder findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> QLIMAX Läuft das heißt durchmachen Bis morgen um 7 \o/


Tut mir Leid Blade, aber das Sandmännchen ist schon seit 19.00 Uhr um und du müsstest im Bett sein. Ich ruf nun deine Mama an!


----------



## Vote4Suat (21. November 2009)

@ Razyl ... xD


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

guck mal wie nett ich bin habs eben gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img273.imageshack.us/i/mitspielen6yh.png/


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

omg 2 mods gucken uns zu
*panik*

@ breaky
cool, danke ^^ das bild ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omg 2 mods gucken uns zu
> *panik*


Es sind nur Mods...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. November 2009)

Firun du socke schreib was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es sind nur Mods...



mods sind nur der anfang, gleich kommt noch ZAM 


bis gleich breaky ^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

bin ma paar mins weg zum anderen PC wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bis gleich


----------



## Kronas (21. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omg 2 mods gucken uns zu
> *panik*


lachmann ich hab eine mega boxxy userbar gefunden und muss 2 zitate rauswerfen, welche :O



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid Blade, aber das Sandmännchen ist schon seit 19.00 Uhr um und du müsstest im Bett sein. Ich ruf nun deine Mama an!


Hab ich schon getan...Die antwort war rauschend wie in nem krieg es hörte sich so ungefähr an

HA *shrhr*llo 
ist hier blades mum?
jAAA
was ist bei ihnen los
Krieeeeg.hifleee
ICH WILL MEIN KETCHUP DU DUMME ***** 

dannach rief ich die supernanny


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lachmann ich hab eine mega boxxy userbar gefunden und muss 2 zitate rauswerfen, welche :O
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:O
wo findet man nur sowas? in den tiefen der hölle?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schmeiß das 1te und das 2te raus ^^


----------



## Kronas (21. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> :O
> wo findet man nur sowas? in den tiefen der hölle?!
> 
> 
> ...


das zweite ist aber toll^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mods sind nur der anfang, gleich kommt noch ZAM


der wird nicht kommen... ich hab doch die fotos von ihm und heinrich...


----------



## dragon1 (21. November 2009)

Moin. Wuhuuu Epica-Resign to surender auf Insane auf Jamlegend durchgespielt, endlich^^ Leider nur "Normale Gitarre", mit Strum geht nur Skilled


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Hab ich schon getan...Die antwort war rauschend wie in nem krieg es hörte sich so ungefähr an
> 
> HA *shrhr*llo
> ist hier blades mum?
> ...



:> Ey ich habe grade echt was Mit Ketchup gegessen


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das zweite ist aber toll^^



hab mich verschrieben^^ ich meinte 1te und 3te 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der wird nicht kommen... ich hab doch die fotos von ihm und heinrich...


oh mein gott wenn die jemand sieht geht die welt unter


----------



## Kronas (21. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab mich verschrieben^^ ich meinte 1te und 3te
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm
hat jemand ein lineal dabei und kann gucken ob vielleicht 2 ziate + bild reinpassen?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

@ brille
wo kriegst du solche bilder her?!


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> :> Ey ich habe grade echt was Mit Ketchup gegessen



ich sag doch ich rief an---tz


DER schrieb:


> @ brille
> wo kriegst du solche bilder her?!


aus deinem hintern


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Dragon Age: Origins - Bestes Spiel des Jahres
Aion - Ich kotz gleich -.- einen Mob heute getötet und das Spiel wieder ausgemacht...


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wo kriegst du solche bilder her?!


sd-karte?


----------



## Firun (21. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Firun du socke schreib was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vote4suat hat eine PM und wie geht es euch so ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> aus deinem hintern



willst du damit andeuten das ZAM in meinem hintern war?... gut zu wissen edou...gut zu wissen


Grüne schrieb:


> sd-karte?



...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

Und Lachi, COde entschlüsselt?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> willst du damit andeuten das ZAM in meinem hintern war?... gut zu wissen edou...gut zu wissen
> 
> 
> ...


hat ja wohl eindeutige spuren hinterlassen! :S


...


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Vote4suat hat eine PM und wie geht es euch so ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gut un selbst


@ lachi..neeein...aber dein hintern hatt die pics gemach tund brille geschenkt


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und Lachi, COde entschlüsselt?



nö, k.b


Grüne schrieb:


> hat ja wohl eindeutige spuren hinterlassen! :S
> ...



pöh :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> @ lachi..neeein...aber dein hintern hatt die pics gemach tund brille geschenkt


von dem hintern lass ich mir nix schenken o_O


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

ALKO DU...****  heißt es GUTEN ABEND

omg dann war zam wirklich in lachi EEEEEEEEEEEW


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> von dem hintern lass ich mir nix schenken o_O



der wollt doch nur nett zu dir sein :<


----------



## Firun (21. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> gut un selbst
> 
> 
> @ lachi..neeein...aber dein hintern hatt die pics gemach tund brille geschenkt



viel zu tun ,"for what is this red button?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 >.< Ich, der kreativste mensch...in meinem ganzen Zimmer, leide grade unter Massiver Ideenlosigkeit )=


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö, k.b
> 
> 
> pöh :<



Also der Code ist einfach.
Ich hab einfach die Wörter geschrieben, bloß immer den Buchstaben 1 weiter hinten im Alphabet genommen. Also z.b. hi wird zu ij.
Der Code war Lachmann ist dumm.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Vote4suat hat eine PM und wie geht es euch so ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geht gut Qlimax Lauschen Bis morgen um 7 \o/ Hardstyle <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

@ dragon
is mal neuer comic drausen?


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> viel zu tun ,"for what is this red button?"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


neeeein nicht den knopf drücken....dass ist der letzte weg lachis atomfurz läßt uns alle sterben nicht!!!


----------



## dragon1 (21. November 2009)

WUHU DISTUUURBED <3 Und auch noch das geilste Lied...The Night ist soooo geil^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der wollt doch nur nett zu dir sein :<


er hätt die dinger ja vorher saubermachen können?...



Firun schrieb:


> viel zu tun ,"for what is this red button?"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der ist für selfban 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> @ dragon
> is mal neuer comic drausen?


vergiss es.


----------



## dragon1 (21. November 2009)

Diese ERDRUECKENDE Schreibblockade...argh!!! Und ich hab nem Freund versprochen bis Montag nen neuen Teil meiner Geschichte zu veroeffentlichen, ich esel


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Diese ERDRUECKENDE Schreibblockade...argh!!!


geh n paar minuten nachts spazieren, schau dir die nacht an/ hör musik und leg dich ins bett...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

Ja Dragon1, The Night ist wirklich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Wie soll ich bis Dienstag den Dragon Age Test schreiben? -.-


----------



## dragon1 (21. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> geh n paar minuten nachts spazieren, schau dir die nacht an/ hör musik und leg dich ins bett...


Ich hab schon alles versucht, sogar mein erfolgsrezept (Auf dem Kopf stehen und Musik hoeren) hat nicht geholfen )=


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. November 2009)

Ich hasse Krank zu sein Drecks Husten der ganze Hals tut weh ....


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie soll ich bis Dienstag den Dragon Age Test schreiben? -.-


schreibmaschine.


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie soll ich bis Dienstag den Dragon Age Test schreiben? -.-


.......schreiben,schreiben und schreiben was anderes bleibt dir nicht übrig


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich hasse Krank zu sein Drecks Husten der ganze Hals tut weh ....


Sowas nennt man auch GERECHTIGKEIT!



Grüne schrieb:


> schreibmaschine.


-.- 
Manchmal hasse ich dich Brille


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> vergiss es.



grmml... warum musste er blos nach japan?!



dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon alles versucht, sogar mein erfolgsrezept (Auf dem Kopf stehen und Musik hoeren) hat nicht geholfen )=



wtf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bin bei nem kumpel
bis später oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> -.-
> Manchmal hasse ich dich Brille


<3


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man auch GERECHTIGKEIT!
> 
> 
> -.-
> Manchmal hasse ich dich Brille


zu 1

/SIGN

zu 2

Oo


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

so wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (21. November 2009)

Abend, und was macht die meute so?


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

ich muss mein PC "entstauben" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich muss mein PC "entstauben"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haha!


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Abend, und was macht die meute so?


*fackel in der hand und auf den weg zu dir umdreht* hmm die meute wollte ich töten ich konnte sie abhalten


Hey mano geht es in der hölle gut =/


----------



## Kronas (21. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich muss mein PC "entstauben"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei mir ist der lüfter verstopft wegen staub, weil ich zu faul zum entstauben war hab ich immer den pc offen damit er net zu heiß wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> haha!



zum Glück hab ich Swiffer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab diese Sauerstoffsprühflaschen nicht


----------



## LordofDemons (21. November 2009)

nabönd!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> zum Glück hab ich Swiffer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=80721


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nabönd!


Hey Lod!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nabönd!


sup


----------



## dragon1 (21. November 2009)

abend LoD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. November 2009)

QLIMAXXXXX ABGEHTS \o/ warmup is Vorbei NUN gehts richtig lossssssss


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> QLIMAXXXXX ABGEHTS \o/ warmup is Vorbei NUN gehts richtig lossssssss


DU WOLTTEST DOCH ABHAUN DU NAP...BTW SUPERNANNY IST UNTRWEGS du weißt was sie mit captain hero gemacht hat!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. November 2009)

ich wollte nicht abhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> QLIMAXXXXX ABGEHTS \o/ warmup is Vorbei NUN gehts richtig lossssssss





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> DU WOLTTEST DOCH ABHAUN DU NAP...BTW SUPERNANNY IST UNTRWEGS du weißt was sie mit captain hero gemacht hat!


du weisst, was die kinder mit ihr gemacht haben...


----------



## Seydo (21. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nabönd!


abend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. November 2009)

Hach bin ich gut drauf^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. November 2009)

so was geht ab leute


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hach bin ich gut drauf^^


Und morgen läufst du gegen nen Pfosten und heulst wieder rum...


----------



## Kronas (21. November 2009)

neu avatar hab


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> neu avatar hab


öhm.... gratz?


----------



## Skatero (21. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> neu avatar hab


Gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## Arosk (21. November 2009)

Mir platz gleich der KOPF ... DER KOPF PLATZT MIR... -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

!! Jan Hegenberg FTW!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. November 2009)

Razyl du bist echt so .... ich sage nix sonst wird mein verwarn lvl noch erhöht


----------



## Kronas (21. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gefällt mir nicht.


bin noch auf der suche nach nem besseren, hab noch 10 seiten avatare vor mir


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Razyl du bist echt so .... ich sage nix sonst wird mein verwarn lvl noch erhöht


ohhhhhhh... armer blade Q_Q


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du weisst, was die kinder mit ihr gemacht haben...


neeeeeeeeeeeein die letzte hoffnung-.-


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Razyl du bist echt so .... ich sage nix sonst wird mein verwarn lvl noch erhöht


Sags ruhig... mich störts nicht. Ich glaube, du schaffst es mich nicht schlimmer zu beleidigen, als einige andere Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so sieht er jetzt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich poste später das fertige ergebniss


----------



## Varghoud (21. November 2009)

Ich rufe mal ein fröhliches Hallo in die Runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sags ruhig... mich störts nicht. Ich glaube, du schaffst es mich nicht schlimmer zu beleidigen, als einige andere Menschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei ihm kannste doch eh nur drüber lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei ihm kannste doch eh nur drüber lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

ich own alle für dich razyl


----------



## Seydo (21. November 2009)

hmm so rockband durch und was mach ich nu ?


----------



## LordofDemons (21. November 2009)

drecks randomgruppe grade müssen noch einen dd laden der das 2h schwert von ony braucht solche schweine!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> hmm so rockband durch und was mach ich nu ?


spiel ein instrument...
einhandflöte oder so


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> spiel ein instrument...
> einhandflöte oder so


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einhandflöte mit dem Stück "5 gegen Willy"


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> drecks randomgruppe grade müssen noch einen dd laden der das 2h schwert von ony braucht solche schweine!


haha sei froh dass bei euch die rnd dds noch was können und ihr sie gelegt habt...


----------



## LordofDemons (21. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Einhandflöte mit dem Stück "5 gegen Willy"


ROFL ! XD


----------



## Skatero (21. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Einhandflöte mit dem Stück "5 gegen Willy"


Das ist doch viel zu schwer für einen Anfänger.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> haha sei froh dass bei euch die rnd dds noch was können und ihr sie gelegt habt...


sie liegt noch nicht :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sie liegt noch nicht :/


n4p


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist doch viel zu schwer für einen Anfänger.



gibts was einfacheres auf der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## dragon1 (21. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> !! Jan Hegenberg FTW!


Ich mag Jan Hegenberg auch^^ Auch wenn seine Lieder kindisch sind, <3.


----------



## Firun (21. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Razyl du bist echt so .... ich sage nix sonst wird mein verwarn lvl noch erhöht



Was, wie , Arbeit ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Was, wie , Arbeit ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jop, einmal blade bann0rn zum mitnehmen pl0x


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Was, wie , Arbeit ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LOOOOS own ihn *anfeuer*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. November 2009)

Firun Böse *auf die finger Klopf*


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Firun Böse *auf die finger Klopf*


der klopft dir gleich mal eine im banhammer


----------



## Kronas (21. November 2009)

nach noch ca 5 minuten suchen gabs 3 neue avatare, die ich als mehr oder weniger lustig fand:
http://www.avatarist.com/avatars/Funny/Cau...s-is-Sparta.jpg
http://www.avatarist.com/avatars/Funny/Fruits-dancing.gif
http://www.avatarist.com/avatars/Funny/Half-evil.jpg


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Firun Böse *auf die finger Klopf*


Ich denke mal:
Firun > Du
Obwohl moment...
all > you


----------



## Rexo (21. November 2009)

_Varghoud??_


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Banhammer incoming!! xD


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

ich spüre eine verbale Schlägerei..


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich spüre eine verbale Schlägerei..


Wäre ich noch im Buffed IRC wärs lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

IRC?


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> IRC?


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat


----------



## Varghoud (21. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Varghoud??_



Ich hab mich erstmal rausgehalten, weil ich nix G'scheites zu fabrizieren wusste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. November 2009)

nochmal neu avatar hab :O


----------



## Rexo (21. November 2009)

_^^ Hast du ICQ ??_


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _^^ Hast du ICQ ??_


ICQ-Gespräche mit nen Furry... wieso stell ich mir nur das so irre vor? :X


----------



## Varghoud (21. November 2009)

Ja, ich hab ICQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und skype und MSN. Und Facebook. 

...

Meine Güte, ich bin zu sehr vernetzt.


> ICQ-Gespräche mit nen Furry... wieso stell ich mir nur das so irre vor? :X



Ich glaub das war auf mich bezogen, er hat nach mir gefragt vorhin^^


----------



## Crackmack (21. November 2009)

Hai


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai



guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNLq1-O8MpY


----------



## Rexo (21. November 2009)

_


Razyl schrieb:



			ICQ-Gespräche mit nen Furry... wieso stell ich mir nur das so irre vor? :X
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Razyl du hats bestimmt ganz andere probleme oder :/ kummer dich doch um die xD 

@Varghoud prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kanne ich die nummer bekommen ?? uber pn _


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ICQ-Gespräche mit nen Furry... wieso stell ich mir nur das so irre vor? :X


er ist okay er sagt darüber nichts^^ nur seine persönlichen anmerkungen sind immer so najagewählt


----------



## Crackmack (21. November 2009)

Wer is Firun?
Is der neu hier? :O


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai


Hi



Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Razyl du hats bestimmt ganz andere probleme oder :/ kummer dich doch um die xD  _


Grad in den Moment hab ich keine Probleme. Von daher


----------



## Varghoud (21. November 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hai


----------



## Crackmack (21. November 2009)

Ich werd geflamed *report* oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Razyl du hats bestimmt ganz andere probleme oder :/ kummer dich doch um die xD _


schlechter konter...


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich werd geflamed *report* oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann reporte doch ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich werd geflamed *report* oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ohhhhh armer crackmack... Q_Q


----------



## Crackmack (21. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann reporte doch ><


Ne, zu faul


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ne, zu faul


N00b


----------



## dragon1 (21. November 2009)

Ich bin mal schlafen. Vlt kuesst mich da die Muse...


----------



## Rexo (21. November 2009)

_Varghoud omg ich werd Blind Lorenzo xD oder Lorie Glory xD _


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal schlafen. Vlt kuesst mich da die Muse...



gute nacht aber hier stehen die Chanchen höher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (21. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Varghoud omg ich werd Blind Lorenzo xD oder Lorie Glory xD _



Wieso, der bietet doch einen äußerst...schmeichelhaften Anblick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

goil der film ich lieb den immernoch XD


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Kranke scheiße


----------



## Varghoud (21. November 2009)

Superhero Movie. Dieser Film besitzt ausgezeichneten Humor, mindestens auf der "Höhe" wie Date oder Fantasy Movie. Ich lach mich zu Tode. *gähn* Was, schon so spät?


----------



## dragon1 (21. November 2009)

wollt noch schnell sagen, falls lachi das liest: Kein neuer DIb, aber ein neuer LFg comics^^


----------



## Rexo (21. November 2009)

_


Varghoud schrieb:



			Wieso, der bietet doch einen äußerst...schmeichelhaften Anblick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Ich fand ihn als Mann nicht so nervig wie as Frau xD _


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

wtf?
des wär schon geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (21. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Ich fand ihn als Mann nicht so nervig wie as Frau xD _



Stimmt...irre ich mich, oder ist seine Stimme noch schriller geworden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wollt noch schnell sagen, falls lachi das liest: Kein neuer DIb, aber ein neuer LFg comics^^


lfg kommt jeden fr+mo ein neuer comic...


----------



## Rexo (21. November 2009)

_



Varghoud wtf hast du das gemacht ?? ^^

edit:Jo die stimme is schriller geworden ^^_


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

ich piss mich ein xD


----------



## Varghoud (21. November 2009)

*hust*

Ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe damit ausprobiert, wie ich die Filme meiner neuen Kamera in bestmöglicher Qualität hochladen kann und wie ich am besten schnelle Action- oder Rennszenen schneide. 

Und ja, man hört den luxemburgischen Akzent raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

llllllllllloooooooooooollllllllllllll dass ist ma geil XD


----------



## Rexo (21. November 2009)

_Jo ^^ is bei mir auch so ich find Lux haben Kranken aktzent ^^_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. November 2009)

Ohman Isac Mixt ma wieder so Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ohman Isac Mixt ma wieder so Geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ohman das interessiert hier ma wieder so keinen


----------



## Rexo (21. November 2009)

_Dafur schämt man sich iwie fur sein Land xD



_


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ohman Isac Mixt ma wieder so Geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Interessiert keinen... sieh es endlich ein


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

ab 0:23

dafür sollte man sich als Serbe schämen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (21. November 2009)

Ach du Meine Güte, der Toxic René! Hab schon lange nix mehr von dem gehört. Aber vor zwei bis drei Jahren lief das ja in der Dauerschleife bei den heimischen Radiosendern.

Aber sein Französisch ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, nur der Akzent! oO



Noch ein Schmankerl. Und dieser Mann ist unser Außenminister! oO


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

och man..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 will ich haben<3
jetzt SOFORT


----------



## Rexo (21. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Ach du Meine Güte, der Toxic René! Hab schon lange nix mehr von dem gehört. Aber vor zwei bis drei Jahren lief das ja in der Dauerschleife bei den heimischen Radiosendern.
> 
> Aber sein Französisch ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, nur der Akzent! oO
> 
> ...


_ o gott xD die leute habne sich bestimmt gefragt wa szum teufel der da labert ne dribe n bengel und co xD_


----------



## Varghoud (21. November 2009)

"Und wenn du dich nicht schickst..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sein Englisch ist auch lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Huhu Lillyan!


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

I got a sharp stick, I keep in my pocket 
I speak volumes never utter a word 
When you strike a match, a fire will happen 
But the line between the smoke and the flames get blured
Don't you see the writing on the wall (Don't you see the writing on the wall) 
You're in way over your head 
You're gonna drown in the things that you said
Time has come and gone for words 
A thousands threats I've heard before 
But words are cheap, but lies are ment to kill 
Time has come and gone for words 
A thousands threats I've heard before 
And all your words are too big to take
It's a paradox, A mystery, A riddle 
A door in your face and only I have the key 
Do understand, you'll be caught in the middle 
Caught in a web by being spun by me
Don't you see the writing on the wall (Don't you see the writing on the wall) 
Just a victim of your own conceit 
The architect of your own defeat
Time has come and gone for words 
A thousands threats I've heard before 
But words are cheap, but lies are ment to kill 
Time has come and gone for words 
A thousands threats I've heard before 
And all your words are too big to take
Never walk away from a fight that's worth fighting 
Never hesitate when you know you're gonna act 
Never waste your words on a fool you won't listen 
Never sell your soul cause you'll never buy it... back
Time has come and gone for words 
A thousands threats I've heard before 
But words are cheap, but lies are ment to kill 
Time has come and gone for words 
A thousands threats I've heard before 
And all your words are too big to take
Time has come and gone for words 
A thousands threats I've heard before 
But words are cheap, but lies are ment to kill 
Time has come and gone for words 
A thousands threats I've heard before 
And all your words are too big to take


----------



## Rexo (21. November 2009)

_Stimmt xD _


----------



## Lillyan (21. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Huhu Lillyan!


Hi :>


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

hey lily^^


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hi :>


Was machst du denn im Nachtschwärmer? Bist doch sonst nie hier *hust*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

What has come over me
What madness taken hold of my heart
To run away, the only answer
Pulling me away
To fall upon the night!

The source of my recovery
Sweet shadow taking hold of the light
Another day has been devoured
Calling me away, begging the question why

For saving me from all they've taken
Let my armor fall again
Give me the strength to face them
Feeling it taking over
now,!

Im about to take it all away
There can be no better way of knowing

CHORUS:
In a world beyond controlling
Are you going to deny the savior
In front of your eyes
Stare into the night
Power beyond containing
Are you going to remain a slave for
The rest of your life
Give into the night

This self discovery
Redemption taking hold of my mind
A serenade of haunting voices
Calling me away
To feast upon the night
The source of my felicity
Dark maiden taking hold of my hand
Lead me away from hibernation
Strong and unafraid
Never a question why

For saving me from all they've taken
Let my armor fall again
Give me the strength to face them
Feeling it taking over
now!

Im about to take it away
There be no better way of knowing

In a world beyond controlling
Are you going to deny the savior
In front of your eyes
Stare into the night
Power beyond containing
Are you going to remain a slave for
The rest of your life
Give into the night
Give in to the night

In a world beyond controlling
Are you going to deny the savior
In front of your eyes
Stare into the night
Power beyond containing
Are you going to remain a slave for
The rest of your life

Give into the night
Night (x3)
Give into the Night
Night (x3)
Give into the Night (x2)


----------



## Rexo (21. November 2009)

_Nabend Lillyan hats du heute nachtdienst ^^_


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was machst du denn im Nachtschwärmer? Bist doch sonst nie hier *hust*



verzweiflung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder langeweile

Edit:  n schon isse weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (21. November 2009)

vielleicht möchte man auch nur wissen was hier so los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (21. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was machst du denn im Nachtschwärmer? Bist doch sonst nie hier *hust*


Langeweile... und ich hör nebenbei Frauenmusik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

Jeder, der noch Disturbed mag, gibt sich jetzt kenntlich.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> vielleicht möchte man auch nur wissen was hier so los ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nichts. weitergehen.


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> vielleicht möchte man auch nur wissen was hier so los ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und du willst nur deine bann strich liste pushen gibs zu! willst unbedingt erster werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Langeweile... und ich hör nebenbei Frauenmusik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Volksmusik? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Langeweile... und ich hör nebenbei Frauenmusik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab doch gesagt langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (21. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nichts. weitergehen.



Du willst mir erzählen was hier los ist..*wildmitderhandfuchtelt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (21. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Volksmusik?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Frauenmusik? James Blunt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Du willst mir erzählen was hier los ist..*wildmitderhandfuchtelt*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zurücktreten oder ich setze den elektroschocker ein!


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Razyl testest du auch kosolen games? wenn ja hast oder wirst du CoD 4.2 testen oder hats schon


----------



## Lillyan (21. November 2009)

Nein... grade "With every heartbeat", eigentlich von Robyn, hier aber gesungen von "Girls Aloud" in einem Radio 1 Mitschnitt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Razyl testest du auch kosolen games? wenn ja hast oder wirst du CoD 4.2 testen oder hats schon


Weißt du... Modern Warfare 2 gibt es auch für PC oO


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. November 2009)

Abend -.--

wieso will kein sack n Kantor mit nach Nochsana schleppen? ..............


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Abend -.--
> 
> wieso will kein sack n Kantor mit nach Nochsana schleppen? ..............


Abend
2. ?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Abend -.--
> 
> wieso will kein sack n Kantor mit nach Nochsana schleppen? ..............


weil sie weder das wort "kantor" noch "nochsana" kennen :S


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> weil sie weder das wort "kantor" noch "nochsana" kennen :S


Erkläre die Worte Meister Brille!


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. November 2009)

Aion

P.S. mir fällt auf, dass bei meinen Posts der Krieg schon zuenden is ^^


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Aion


UÄHHHHH geh mir weg damit! Ich hab noch nie so ein mieses Bezahl-MMO gesehen *würg*
Sry


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

das perfekte gegen langeweile


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

Wohoh. Jetzt weiß ich, dass die Namen nicht nach Farben geordnet sind.


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

so still hier rexo du hast doch nich ohne meine erlaubnis seelen zur hölle geschickt Oo


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> UÄHHHHH geh mir weg damit! Ich hab noch nie so ein mieses Bezahl-MMO gesehen *würg*
> Sry



zum glück sin geschmäcker verschieden ^^


----------



## Arosk (21. November 2009)

ich brech mir gleich das genick wenns hier so weitergeht...


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

ab spätestens 2 uhr ist immer so still 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich geh mal aufs klo


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich brech mir gleich das genick wenns hier so weitergeht...


uhh dass will ich sehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich geh mal aufs klo


gute drops! :S


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> zum glück sin geschmäcker verschieden ^^


Ich finde es nur kurios, dass alle vorher noch gesagt "Ja, Aion ist gar kein Grinder"... naja, es wurde ein wenig angepasst, aber nicht viel....


----------



## Assari (21. November 2009)

Abend^^

Bei mir stinkst nach Farbe im Zimmer =(

Wurde heute bei mir gestrichen =(


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> Abend^^
> 
> Bei mir stinkst nach Farbe im Zimmer =(
> 
> Wurde heute bei mir gestrichen =(


farbe ist dass nicht und riechen tut es auch nicht nach farbe lachmann hatt deine wände bschissen XD


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



O.O WOhnort Hockenheim WOOOT????!?!!!


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

w000t!
jo da wohn ich warum?


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

neeeein ihr lebt in meiner nähööö xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> neeeein ihr lebt in meiner nähööö xD



Jeder von uns hat 1500€ Schulöden! Viva La Hockenheim!


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

und wo wäre das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gibts vom macher deiner sig noch mehr?^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jeder von uns hat 1500€ Schulöden! Viva La Hockenheim!



kapier ich nicht?


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> und wo wäre das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mannem

also dass weißt du nicht Oo


----------



## Breakyou9 (21. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gibts vom macher deiner sig noch mehr?^^



ich weiß nicht mal wer meine gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Edou schrieb:


> mannem
> 
> also dass weißt du nicht Oo



mannheim <3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> kapier ich nicht?


Hockenheim: über 30 Mille Schulden. Also über 30 Mille durch über 20 Tausend ist ca. 1500€.



Edou schrieb:


> mannem
> 
> also dass weißt du nicht Oo


Mannheim ist ja nur 20 oder 30 km entfernt.


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hockenheim: über 30 Mille Schulden. Also über 30 Mille durch über 20 Tausend ist ca. 1500€.
> 
> 
> Mannheim ist ja nur 20 oder 30 km entfernt.



achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jetzt versteh ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ihr in der nähe wohnt wart ihr am 4.07 hier am Ring bei Metallica und  The Prodigy?


----------



## Edou (22. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht mal wer meine gemacht hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


:3



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hockenheim: über 30 Mille Schulden. Also über 30 Mille durch über 20 Tausend ist ca. 1500€.
> 
> 
> Mannheim ist ja nur 20 oder 30 km entfernt.


immernoch nah genug...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> achso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö. Aber man hat von hier aus 1. die Hälfte mitgehört und 2. DIe ganzen Metal0rs pilgern sehen.


----------



## Edou (22. November 2009)

ne war ich nicht


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer bist du noch schüler? 
ich kenn noch 3 ausm forum die aus hockenheim kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> Alkopopsteuer bist du noch schüler?
> ich kenn noch 3 ausm forum die aus hockenheim kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, 10 Klasse Gymnasium.


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, 10 Klasse Gymnasium.



hm..gymnasium..Gauß?
wenn ja sind wir auf der gleichen Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> hm..gymnasium..Gauß?
> wenn ja sind wir auf der gleichen Schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok, dann sind wir wohl auf der selben Schule :/


----------



## Edou (22. November 2009)

AHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA.....nein ich krieg mich nemmer ahahahahah...


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, dann sind wir wohl auf der selben Schule :/



wasn zufall..


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> wasn zufall..



Hattest auch schionmal den Schullinger in irgendnem Fach? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. November 2009)

kk bin off nachti bis morgääään!!!


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hattest auch schionmal den Schullinger in irgendnem Fach?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach hau mir ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6.klasse Latein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7.Klasse Latein (7te wiederholt -__-)
8.Klasse Latein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Edou schrieb:


> kk bin off nachti bis morgääään!!!



gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. November 2009)

Also ich finde ihn Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also ich finde ihn Klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


er hat zwar seine eigene Art aber man lernt Anstand und Disziplin bei ihm.und natürlich Latein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2009)

Ich fasse zusammen:
Ihr seid beide in der selben Schule und wisst beide voneinander nicht, dass Ihr euch aus dem buffed.de Forum kennt...


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich fasse zusammen:
> Ihr seid beide in der selben Schule und wisst beide voneinander nicht, dass Ihr euch aus dem buffed.de Forum kennt...



könnte man so sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Abend Lachmann


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> könnte man so sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube da braucht es das wieder:
*kopf--------------------------------------->tisch*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. November 2009)

Und er zitiert gerne Goethe. Er hat so gesagt, bei schwierigen Klassen schreit er nicht rum. Er schreibt einfach Goethe an die Tafel. Das hat dieselbe Wirkung und er schont seine Nerven.


----------



## Lillyan (22. November 2009)

Belaßt es lieber dabei... wer weiß wer am anderen Ende sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nabend


LACHMANN!


----------



## Ocian (22. November 2009)

Nabend ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> LACHMANN!



RAZYL!


hi ocian

@ alko und breaky
LMFAO


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2009)

currywurst




...und lachmann


----------



## Firun (22. November 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Nabend ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Servus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> RAZYL!


Wie gehts?


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

jetzt kommt wieder stimmung in den Laden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2009)

3 aktive mods auf einmal, ich muss mein gras verstecken


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> currywurst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was soll das heißen? D:


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was soll das heißen? D:


ich bringe dich in verbindung mit lebensmitteln!


----------



## Lillyan (22. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 3 aktive mods auf einmal, ich muss mein gras verstecken


Keine Sorge, ich bin gleich weg :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gehts?



gut und dir?


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich bringe dich in verbindung mit lebensmitteln!



gefällt mir, mache er weiter!


----------



## Ocian (22. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 3 aktive mods auf einmal, ich muss mein gras verstecken



Nicht verstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zünd es an ohh ähm ich mein natürlich verbrenn es.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gut und dir?


Mir gehts sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

wenn wir schon bei thema gras sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lalalalaa


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir gehts sehr gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das freut mich doch 

guckt grad noch wer kenny vs. spenny?


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Nicht verstecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*joint bei den mods rumgehen lässt*


----------



## Assari (22. November 2009)

muuuhh^^

Gute nachti alle^^ müüüde


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *joint bei den mods rumgehen lässt*



dein avatar.....
alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> muuuhh^^
> 
> Gute nachti alle^^ müüüde



nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dein avatar.....
> alter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hattest sicher shconmal den Moor bzw. Harnasch oder?^^


----------



## Edou (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das freut mich doch
> 
> guckt grad noch wer kenny vs. spenny?


yo und neue sigi XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was?^^



the mooose has spooken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
total....bekifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



biste schon so berühmt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du hattest sicher shconmal den Moor bzw. Harnasch oder?^^



lass uns drüber per PM oder ICQ reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die anderen intressierts warscheinlich n dreck


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> biste schon so berühmt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sure thing


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> lass uns drüber per PM oder ICQ reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach i wo ^^
uns interessiert sowas seeeehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach i wo ^^
> uns interessiert sowas seeeehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mir ist langweilig, unterhalt mich.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach i wo ^^
> uns interessiert sowas seeeehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nun ja, das sind etwas sonderbare Lehrer. Wenn man alles so über die erzählt, könnte es Ärger geben^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> mir ist langweilig, unterhalt mich.



*handstand mach*
zufrieden?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *handstand mach*
> zufrieden?


alter... zieh dir das nächste mal ne unterhose unter den rock an oder trag hosen...


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *handstand mach*
> zufrieden?



ausziehen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> alter... zieh dir das nächste mal ne unterhose unter den rock an oder trag hosen...





Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ausziehen!



ihr seid ein perverser haufen!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. November 2009)

http://www.zoll.de/b0_zoll_und_steuern/b0_...pops/index.html
Da steht alles über mich^^.


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ihr seid ein perverser haufen!



ach komm..du willst es doch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ach komm..du willst es doch auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich will mich ganz sicher nicht vor euch ausziehen Ó_ó


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ihr seid ein perverser haufen!


sagt grad der richtige...


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich will mich ganz sicher nicht vor euch ausziehen Ó_ó


in der deutscharbeit zum thema argumentationen hatte ich zwar eine 4+, aber in deinem post sehe ich trotzdem keine argumentation!


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sagt grad der richtige...



ja? was hab ich denn gemacht?


Kronas schrieb:


> in der deutscharbeit zum thema argumentationen hatte ich zwar eine 4+, aber in deinem post sehe ich trotzdem keine argumentation!



ich wollt auch nix argumentieren, das war eine feststellung!


----------



## Arosk (22. November 2009)

ihr seit heute wohl besonders aktiv?

irgendein depp der vorher hier war hat mein klo abgeschlossen und den schlüssel versteckt... und ich muß so dringend kacken... shit...


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ihr seit heute wohl besonders aktiv?
> 
> irgendein depp der vorher hier war hat mein klo abgeschlossen und den schlüssel versteckt... und ich muß so dringend kacken... *shit*...



hah...lustig


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ihr seit heute wohl besonders aktiv?
> 
> irgendein depp der vorher hier war hat mein klo abgeschlossen und den schlüssel versteckt... und ich muß so dringend kacken... shit...


du lässt deppen von der straße bei dir kacken?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. November 2009)

Break, weißte wer in unserer Schule Schweinegrippe hat?


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ihr seit heute wohl besonders aktiv?
> 
> irgendein depp der vorher hier war hat mein klo abgeschlossen und den schlüssel versteckt... und ich muß so dringend kacken... shit...



wenn du es garnicht mehr halten kannst heb dir tür aus den "riegeln" oder wie die eisen teile am Rahmen heißen hoch

Edit:  dass um die schweinegrippe sind alles gerüchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die schwester von einem aus meiner klasse hat sie aber mehr weiß ich acuh nicht


----------



## Arosk (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hah...lustig



den versteh ich jetzt nicht...


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> wenn du es garnicht mehr halten kannst heb dir tür aus den "riegeln" oder wie die eisen teile am Rahmen heißen hoch



oder halt einfach die tür eintreten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> den versteh ich jetzt nicht...



du musst scheißen und schreibst shit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oder halt einfach die tür eintreten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann is die tür aber schrott :/
ich hab schon 2 mal meine Klotür kaputt gemacht und dass ist nicht lustig!


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> dann is die tür aber schrott :/
> ich hab schon 2 mal meine Klotür kaputt gemacht und dass ist nicht lustig!



dann hol paar holzwürmer und lass die tür auffressen!


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> dann is die tür aber schrott :/
> ich hab schon 2 mal meine Klotür kaputt gemacht und dass ist nicht lustig!


Tjoa... mach es halt in die Hose  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du musst scheißen und schreibst shit...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achso xDD haahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kk ^^ ... hab kollegen angerufen und der hat das "versteck" verraten...

naja btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Achso xDD haahahahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



yay ^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjoa... mach es halt in die Hose
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab sie nicht kaputt gemacht weil ich aufs klo musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es war so:

ich war am PC und hab i.was in WoW geraidet.
Mein Brüder fand es lustig den Stromstecker vom PC zu ziehen.
Ich bin im hinterhergerant und er hat sich im klo eingesperrt.
Ichhab nicht gehört dass er zugeschlossen hat und...
BOOM voll gegen die Tür gerannt und die Tür & das Schloss aus der Wand gerissen..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> hab sie nicht kaputt gemacht weil ich aufs klo musste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



cool story bro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> hab sie nicht kaputt gemacht weil ich aufs klo musste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Falscher Quote nehme ich mal an...


----------



## Ocian (22. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> BOOM voll gegen die Tür gerannt und die Tür & das Schloss aus der Wand gerissen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da fällt mir nur ein: Dumm gelaufen


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FACT!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur ein: Dumm gelaufen


schenkelklopfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (22. November 2009)

voll der kracher imo


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schenkelklopfer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohhh....
jetzt versteh ich den auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur ein: Dumm gelaufen


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. November 2009)

ich geh auch ma pennen
morgen noch GFS schreiben n stuff....
^^

gn8


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ich geh auch ma pennen
> morgen noch GFS schreiben n stuff....
> ^^
> 
> gn8



nacht ^^


bin auch mal weg
tschüssi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. November 2009)

Der Clou ist, dass man rauszieht bevor es passiert.


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nacht ^^
> 
> 
> bin auch mal weg
> ...



nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (22. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nicht weinen, ich bin noch da...


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> nicht weinen, ich bin noch da...


oh gott....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. November 2009)

Bin a moal weg.


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2009)

ich gehe jetzt weg
keine sorge, brille ist noch da


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

nacht an alle die gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

ich geh auch mal off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CoD 4 SP nochmal durchspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gute nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

doch so viel los hier...^^


----------



## Arosk (22. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> doch so viel los hier...^^



grad als ich diesen satz schreiben wollte hab ich versehentlich meine katze vom schreibtisch geschlagen... xD

ich bin immer noch hier!


----------



## LordofDemons (22. November 2009)

bah was fürn langweiliger abend...


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

ich bin wieder da...der SP macht keinen Spaß mehr!


----------



## Rexo (22. November 2009)

_Bin dan ma weg ^^ gn8 

edit:@Breakyou mach deine sig doch mittig is viel schoner ^^_


----------



## Arosk (22. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich bin wieder da...der SP macht keinen Spaß mehr!



in wow hat das schwule pilger event angefangen...

und die ersten bugs sind schon unterwegs...


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bin dan ma weg ^^ gn8
> 
> edit:@Breakyou mach deine sig doch mittig is viel schoner ^^_



hab ich garnicht gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber danke fürn tipp


----------



## LordofDemons (22. November 2009)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig!


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

21:00 Guten Abend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

nab0rnd


----------



## Edou (22. November 2009)

Tach grüße aus pdk 25er!


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2009)

schamanen leveln...
schamanen leveln...
schamanen leveln...
(das ganze ohne copy und paste!)


----------



## Rexo (22. November 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> schamanen leveln...
> schamanen leveln...
> schamanen leveln...
> (das ganze ohne copy und paste!)


schami leveln suckt aber auf 80 gehts ab.
da fährst als ele selbst mit crapgear 2-3k min...


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schami leveln suckt aber auf 80 gehts ab.
> da fährst als ele selbst mit crapgear 2-3k min...


das wird auch ele

und dann noch schurken leveln
und priester leveln
und druide leveln

dann genug 80er erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (22. November 2009)

nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (22. November 2009)

Blöde Werbung....

Nabend!


----------



## Rexo (22. November 2009)

_Werbung ist uberflussig ^^_


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


alter der smiley sieht aus wie bernd das brot


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2009)

PAuse \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> alter der smiley sieht aus wie bernd das brot



wat hast du denn geraucht?


moin


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Pilze... Ich würde lieber einen Eimer Kacke essen als einen Pilz anzufassen.


i lol'd so hard



Razyl schrieb:


> PAuse \o/


\o/


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> i lol'd so hard
> 
> 
> \o/


sein haustier ist ne schlange und er hat angst vor pilzen, das ist doch krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> PAuse \o/


du machst das gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deine stimme is toll^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> sein haustier ist ne schlange und er hat angst vor pilzen, das ist doch krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dein neuer avatar....das ding macht mich fertig ^^


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dein neuer avatar....das ding macht mich fertig ^^


so wie ich dich heute bei icq fertig gemacht hab?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. November 2009)

OMG ich bin immer noch aufm Qlimax Trip soooo geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> so wie ich dich heute bei icq fertig gemacht hab?^^



pff :<


----------



## saibot1207 (22. November 2009)

5619 seiten...

und es finden sich immer wieder leute die zulang zoggen

ich meld mich morgen früh wieder ^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (22. November 2009)

Kauf mir in 4 Wochen nen' neuen PC.
Wer grad Zeit hat, kann hier villeicht bischen was schreiben, wass ich denn so beachten sollte bei einem Gamer-PC und wieso. Nicht nur damit ich mich dran halten kann, sondern auch aus Intresse. Will ja auch einmal wissen, was ich mir so kaufe und warum das besser sein soll als 'was anderes. 
Danke schon im Vorraus ^.^

PS: Ich hasse Pilze weil diese nahezu unzerstörbar sind. Man kann niemals weg von ihnen sein. Wenn ich keine Hunde möchte, geh ich halt weg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG ich bin immer noch aufm Qlimax Trip soooo geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DIEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> du machst das gut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke dir


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2009)

Kronas &#8206;(21:40):
was magst du an dem ding nich?^^
Lachmann &#8206;(21:40):
alter...ein elch plüsch ding, das was komisches sagt
Kronas &#8206;(21:41):
was sagt es denn schlimmes?
Lachmann &#8206;(21:41):
the moooooooose has spoken xD
das klingt total bekifft
xD
Kronas &#8206;(21:42):
moose heißt elch, weißt du schon?^^
Lachmann &#8206;(21:42):
AAHHHH
ich steh huet irwie aufm schlauch
xD
*heut
ok, jetzt ergibt das sinn^^


lachmann owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> lachmann owned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh gott lachmann...


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oh gott lachmann...



lasst mich :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. November 2009)




----------



## Rexo (22. November 2009)

_WTF is das _


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _WTF is das _



das ist Qlimax Und das was du davorne Siehst Ist Eigentlich eine Riesen Großes gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eines Shamanen ^^


----------



## Noxiel (22. November 2009)

Super, 8:09min meines Lebens sinnlos vergeudet. -_-


----------



## Rexo (22. November 2009)

_Da is das besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Französiche Musik is der knuller ^^

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das ist Qlimax Und das was du davorne Siehst Ist Eigentlich eine Riesen Großes gesicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



irgendwie versteh ich deine rechtschreibung nicht...warum schreibst du alles groß?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Super, 8:09min meines Lebens sinnlos vergeudet. -_-


lawl^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. November 2009)

Vllt sieht man da das Gesicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Super, 8:09min meines Lebens sinnlos vergeudet. -_-



warte Wie wa.... Genau HEUL DOCH? ^.^


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Vllt sieht man da das Gesicht besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



freut mich für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> warte Wie wa.... Genau HEUL DOCH? ^.^


wie oft man das doch zu dir sagen könnte ^_^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (22. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Da is das besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hör nur französisch und "I'm a bitch". Bischen viel Disco-Musik aber der Musikgeschmack ist ja überall anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (22. November 2009)




----------



## Rexo (22. November 2009)

_Aber jede Musik auf der welt ist besser als Luxemburgischer HipHop 

^^

_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (22. November 2009)

@Noxiel,
Das zieht ja richtig^^ erinnert mich ein bischen an Zone of the enders Musik


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. November 2009)

Und wie war eure nacht ? War Ja die ganze nacht durch wach und Habe den Klängen der QLIMAX gelauscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2009)

ich mag die ansicht auf das bild


----------



## Rexo (22. November 2009)

_QLIMAX hohrt sich wie n Rasse in na Sci-FI sendung an ^^ a la Torchwood oder Dr Who ^^_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (22. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und wie war eure nacht ? War Ja die ganze nacht durch wach und Habe den Klängen der QLIMAX gelauscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



200 Französisch Wörter gelernt. Wacraft III und Buffed forum... War nicht so aufregend, aber dafür umso entspannender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

weiß jemand wie man die größe eines bildes verkleinern kann? als die KB ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie man die größe eines bildes verkleinern kann? als die KB ^^


ich weiss, wie dus auf 0 kb verkleinern kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (22. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich mag die ansicht auf das bild



Gell, diese "Augen" sind aber auch fesselnd. *öhöm*

Ich habe heute meinen Weihnachtsbaum geschmückt, damit kann man nicht früh genug anfangen.



DER schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie man die größe eines bildes verkleinern kann? als die KB ^^



http://tinyurl.com/cnxtt4


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich weiss, wie dus auf 0 kb verkleinern kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und wie war eure nacht ? War Ja die ganze nacht durch wach und Habe den Klängen der QLIMAX gelauscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Beschissen!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> 200 Französisch Wörter gelernt. Wacraft III und Buffed forum... War nicht so aufregend, aber dafür umso entspannender
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja das war auch entspannend ochman wie gerne ich da gewesen wäre aber die Tickets waren ja innerhalb einer HALBENSTUNDE ausverkauft =(


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Beschissen!



Wiesoo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> http://tinyurl.com/cnxtt4



ahhh danke ^^


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wiesoo?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


2 Stunden fast durch reden =/ BIn ich gar nicht gewohnt


----------



## Tabuno (22. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2 Stunden fast durch reden =/ BIn ich gar nicht gewohnt


hast du aber fein gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja bin mal off n8 @ all


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2 Stunden fast durch reden =/ BIn ich gar nicht gewohnt



Das ist Hart O_o


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hast du aber fein gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke =)
Gute nacht



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Das ist Hart O_o


Ja ist es... auch wenn es mein Spezialgebiet betrifft


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. November 2009)

Why alle so still?

qlimax Blu ray Preordert :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> qlimax Blu ray Preordert :>



mein beileid


bin mal weg
nacht


achja heute kommt auf pro7 resident evil apocalypse <:


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mein beileid
> 
> 
> bin mal weg
> ...



WAN O_o


----------



## Death_Master (22. November 2009)

Der Film ist aber nicht so cool.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

hahaha


----------



## Death_Master (22. November 2009)

Was ist daran witzig? Der Film ist nicht so cool.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Was ist daran witzig?


nix, musste einfach nur lachen, kein besonderer grund...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Death_Master (22. November 2009)

Du bist ja nur neidisch...


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (22. November 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Du bist ja nur neidisch...



Auf ... ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. November 2009)

so jungs/mädels ich geh pennen^^ cucu


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2009)

OMG... die haben Venom ja wirklich total verhunzt... So dermaßen mickrig, ein totaler Hänfling... ARGH!

Und dann "das ende" OMG so lächerlich!

Ich hoffe ernsthaft, dass sie nicht auch Carnage so dermaßen zerhauen...


----------



## LordofDemons (22. November 2009)

selor von was redest du?


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2009)

Ungläubiger NARR!

Spiderman!


----------



## Rexo (22. November 2009)

_Selor ne frage wer is Carnage ??_


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2009)

Carnage... ein Ableger von Venom... Cletus Kasady sein Wirt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. November 2009)

_Googel sagt mer er sei das Personifizierte Böse :/ _


----------



## Noxiel (22. November 2009)

Hach, Kindheitserinnerungsbackflash!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2009)

zwo, eins, risiko... 
ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (23. November 2009)

Gab es da nicht noch so ein Intro mitm Saxophon?^^ Hatte das in Erinnerung und das fand ich auch ziemlich fett.^^


----------



## Firun (23. November 2009)

So ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend , macht nichts kapput und nicht vergessen, der letzte macht das Licht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2009)

Wenn ich daran denke... Venom hätte so aussehen können/müssen
http://images.fanpop.com/images/image_uplo...3_1600_1054.jpg

und er sieht aber so aus http://ekle.us/media/Spiderman3/VenomJumping.jpg

Da muss ich immernoch heulen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2009)

bin mal pennen gn8 zsm


----------



## Rexo (23. November 2009)

_Guten Abend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Firun (23. November 2009)

Servus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Hilfe ich hab einen Modi angezogen **angst bekommt**_


----------



## Edou (23. November 2009)

huhu


----------



## Firun (23. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hilfe ich hab einen Modi angezogen **angst bekommt**_




Komm her und lass dich von mir drücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2009)

H a l l o.
Total gestresst heut >.<


----------



## Rexo (23. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Komm her und lass dich von mir drücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_

Nein geh weg verschwinde

FASS den modi los 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zwo, eins, risiko...
> ftw!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


darkwing duck> all^^


----------



## Firun (23. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Nein geh weg  FASS
> 
> Rain SIlves xD_


_


ach komm schon, jetzt hab dich nicht so , du willst es doch auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (23. November 2009)

Oh N0ez. Morgen Mathematikprüfung über Ungleichungen und Gleichungen. Und einen Englischtest über irreguläre Verben. Blöde Repetition >,<


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

moin^^


was los dragon?


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> *will auch* *will auch*
> 
> 
> Moin, was los?


6 Uhr aufstehen
fruehstuecken
alles herraeumen zur schule
rennen
schule-> 17:15
18 uhr heimkommen alles packen futtern Judoclub
RENNEN (Zeitplan geht sich schlecht aus)
nach hause fahren
Hausaufgaben
jz endlich zum Pc^^


----------



## Edou (23. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> ach komm schon, jetzt hab dich nicht so , du willst es doch auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


quote fail XD


----------



## Rexo (23. November 2009)

_Aber so was von 2 deutig ^^

Hust auf der suchen nach Kingdom hearts Material gefundne xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (23. November 2009)

Hey Blade ist wieder in seinem, miley keller und betet die figut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wei sie doch heut geb hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Oh N0ez. Morgen Mathematikprüfung über Ungleichungen und Gleichungen. Und einen Englischtest über irreguläre Verben. Blöde Repetition >,<



huuu muss übermorgen Reli schreiben, am Donnerstag Englisch und morgen Mathe, wenn ich Pech habe dann am Mittwoch noch Bio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Hey Blade ist wieder in seinem, miley keller und betet die figut an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



solche viecher haben geburtstag?


----------



## Edou (23. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> solche viecher haben geburtstag?


ich sag nix zu....da ich sie mag (nicht anbeten so wie blade der ist total verrückt Oo) aber ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Hey Blade ist wieder in seinem, miley keller und betet die figut an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab ich heute ne tolle Überschrift gelesen:
"Disneys schärfste Waffe"...


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich heute ne tolle Überschrift gelesen:
> "Disneys schärfste Waffe"...



is die überhaupt schon über 18?!


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is die überhaupt schon über 18?!


Die ist nun 17 oder so glaube


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die ist nun 17 oder so glaube



die bei disney ham auch ein rad ab... =O


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (23. November 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> huuu muss übermorgen *Reli* schreiben, am Donnerstag Englisch und morgen Mathe, wenn ich Pech habe dann am Mittwoch noch Bio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht Religion oder ?!"Ist bischen Müde"


----------



## Rexo (23. November 2009)

_Im ernst aber Kaddi wierd immer schlechter


_


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die bei disney ham auch ein rad ab... =O


Sowieso, siehe Britney, Zac Efron, Vannessa etc...


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Im ernst aber Kaddi wierd immer schlechter
> 
> 
> _



ich fands ganz lustig 


Razyl schrieb:


> Sowieso, siehe Britney, Zac Efron, Vannessa etc...



diese klappsmühle sollte man endlich mal schließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> diese klappsmühle sollte man endlich mal schließen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Solange sie die Comics weitermalen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Solange sie die Comics weitermalen...



joa, micky maus les ich immer noch gern :x



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> joa, micky maus les ich immer noch gern :x
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab nen ganzen Karton voller LTB's :X Und natürlich die Don Rosa Bücher


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (23. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> joa, micky maus les ich immer noch gern :x
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Mir gefallen die Dagobert Comics am besten !


----------



## Arosk (23. November 2009)

HELFT MIR > http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=133269 !

Ich verzweifel bald...



DER schrieb:


> joa, micky maus les ich immer noch gern :x
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab jedes Buch von 1-Heute :O Teilweise sogar Erstausgaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

mein vater hat noch an die 200 taschenbücher und micky maus hefte bei sich^^ für den fall das ich mal vorbei schaue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und zuhause hab ich auch noch paar tausend micky maus heftze und taschenbücher rumliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Mir gefallen die Dagobert Comics am besten !


Phantomias > all xP


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Phantomias > all xP


Don Rosa Comics >>> all


----------



## Arosk (23. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Don Rosa Comics >>> all



^^^^^^^^^^^
THIS


----------



## Noxiel (23. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Phantomias > all xP



Don Rosa > all 

Und da Don Rosa meines Wissens keine Phantomias Strips gezeichnet hat sondern stattdessen die weltbewegende "Sein Leben, seine Milliarden" kann es nur ein bedeuten.

Don Rosa > Phantomias > all


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

progressive viking metal ftw


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Don Rosa > all
> 
> Und da Don Rosa meines Wissens keine Phantomias Strips gezeichnet hat sondern stattdessen die weltbewegende "Sein Leben, seine Milliarden" kann es nur ein bedeuten.
> 
> Don Rosa > Phantomias > all


Noxiel FTW! \o/


----------



## Noxiel (23. November 2009)

Raise your hands to the air - Whooooo \^_^/


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Don Rosa > all
> 
> Und da Don Rosa meines Wissens keine Phantomias Strips gezeichnet hat sondern stattdessen die weltbewegende "Sein Leben, seine Milliarden" kann es nur ein bedeuten.
> 
> Don Rosa > Phantomias > all


ich fand "Sein Leben, seine Milliarden"  auch voll geil^^ aber generell mag ich Phantomias mehr als Dagobert.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (23. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> progressive viking metal ftw



Ich kann da nie so gut unterscheiden. Da du dich wohl gut auskennst, kannst mir eventuell mal ein paar Fragen beantworten.
1. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Black Metal und Death Metal
2. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Epic Metal und Viking Metal
3. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Alternativ Metal und Heavy Metal.

Danke schon im Vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> progressive viking metal ftw


JEAH is ja geil^^


----------



## Arosk (23. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Ich kann da nie so gut unterscheiden. Da du dich wohl gut auskennst, kannst mir eventuell mal ein paar Fragen beantworten.
> 1. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Black Metal und Death Metal
> 2. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Epic Metal und Viking Metal
> 3. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Alternativ Metal und Heavy Metal.
> ...


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2009)

Lasst uns über Lachmanns Freundin *reden*!


----------



## Noxiel (23. November 2009)

Seine rechte Hand? Oo


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Seine rechte Hand? Oo


100 Punkte für Noxiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Ich kann da nie so gut unterscheiden. Da du dich wohl gut auskennst, kannst mir eventuell mal ein paar Fragen beantworten.
> 1. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Black Metal und Death Metal
> 2. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Epic Metal und Viking Metal
> 3. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Alternativ Metal und Heavy Metal.
> ...



na ich versuchs ma^^

1. death metal --> 

black meta --->


wie ich finde, hört man beim gesang nen sehr großen unterschied death meta list sehr tief,growlen, und black metal viel höher
auch die instrumentals entscheiden sich ziemlich
death metal eher "langsam" und dunkler
black metal dafür schneller

2.
hmm....epic metal, damit kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus sry :x
aber viking metal deffiniert sich halt durch texte über die nordische mythologie,thor,odin und son kramm
und nein amon amarth ist kein viking metal die sind melo death^^

3.
uhh...das is gut ^^

heavy metal ---> 

alternative metal ---> 

der unterschied...hmm...heavy metal hat mehr power als alternative metal
hab grad echt k.p wie ich das erklären soll^^


----------



## Noxiel (23. November 2009)

Tschakka! Wuhuu


----------



## Arosk (23. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 100 Punkte für Noxiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum muß es rechts sein?


----------



## Noxiel (23. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum muß es rechts sein?



In der Linken ist die Fernbedienung, respektive Maus.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum muß es rechts sein?


Weil die Mehrheit der Menschen wohl rechtshänder ist...


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Tschakka! Wuhuu



ich bin linkshänder -_-


----------



## Edou (23. November 2009)

weil er mit links tippt...


----------



## Arosk (23. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil die Mehrheit der Menschen wohl rechtshänder ist...



Ich bin auch Rechtshänder, aber das heißt noch lange nicht das ich... äh vergiss es...


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin linkshänder -_-


Mach doch nicht alles kaputt!



Arosk schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Rechtshänder, aber das heißt noch lange nicht das ich... äh vergiss es...


Arosk wedelt mit links... :X


----------



## Noxiel (23. November 2009)

Ganz schön anstößige Themen die ihr hier im Nachtschwärmer so führt. Fünf gegen Willie gehört hier eigentlich nicht rein....pfui kann ich da nur sagen, pfui pfui pfui. ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mach doch nicht alles kaputt!



HAH!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (23. November 2009)

> der unterschied...hmm...heavy metal hat mehr power als alternative metal
> hab grad echt k.p wie ich das erklären soll^^


Mehr Power als Stricken ?! Wh000t :O
Aber thx ! =).
In welche Kategorie würdest du denn Soil stecken ?


----------



## Arosk (23. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Arosk wedelt mit links... :X



TU ICH NET!!!


Wie und wann ich meine Fleischpeitsche schwinge geht dich garnichts an!


----------



## Edou (23. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> TU ICH NET!!!


dooooooch


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> der unterschied...hmm...heavy metal hat mehr power als alternative metal
> hab grad echt k.p wie ich das erklären soll^^
> 
> 
> ...




ok the fallen angel war nich das beste beispiel^^ 
judas priest wär als beispiel auch noch gut gewesen für heavy metal
aber heavy metal hat mehr power als alternative metal^^

soil ist ganz klar alternative metal


----------



## Arosk (23. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dooooooch



Ich bin nicht schwul!


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ganz schön anstößige Themen die ihr hier im Nachtschwärmer so führt. Fünf gegen Willie gehört hier eigentlich nicht rein....pfui kann ich da nur sagen, pfui pfui pfui. ^^


Du hast damit angefangen!



DER schrieb:


> HAH!


Meine güte, dann ist halt deine Freundin die linke hand...



Arosk schrieb:


> TU ICH NET!!!
> 
> 
> Wie und wann ich meine Fleischpeitsche schwinge geht dich garnichts an!


Du hast es doch selbst gesagt QQ


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wie und wann ich meine Fleischpeitsche schwinge geht dich garnichts an!


joa nml gar nicht, man muss erstmal eine besitzen...


----------



## Rexo (23. November 2009)

_SO Leutz bin off gn8 ihr und schlagt euch nicht die Kopfe ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (23. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht schwul!


was hatt dass damit zu tun?

Ob schwul oder nicht jeder spielt 5 vs willi


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _SO Leutz bin off gn8 ihr und schlagt euch nicht die Kopfe ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edou schrieb:


> was hatt dass damit zu tun?
> 
> Ob schwul oder nicht jeder spielt 5 vs willi



nach pro7 tun das nur ca 95% aller männer^^


----------



## Noxiel (23. November 2009)

Fällt Kamelot dann unter Melodic Metal?


----------



## Edou (23. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nacht @ rex und lachi whoot??? naja,ich MUSS nichtmehr unbedingt selbst.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Fällt Kamelot dann unter Melodic Metal?



die warn doch mein ich power metal 

wobei ich auch sagen muss das ich mich mit melodic/epic metal noch nie auseinandergesetzt hab ^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (23. November 2009)

Oder "You'll know us by the Trail of death" ? :O


----------



## Arosk (23. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast es doch selbst gesagt QQ



Aber wo nicht!



Warum läuft das Lied bei mir dauernd?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Aber wo nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> Warum läuft das Lied bei mir dauernd?



weil es verdammt geil ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (23. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> weil es verdammt geil ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edith war hier*


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> jo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das heißt doch auch bitter O_o


du sack arosk xD


----------



## Edou (23. November 2009)

bin weg cucu


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2009)

me 2


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

nacht edou^^


----------



## Arosk (23. November 2009)

Tony Hawk Pro Skater 3 Musik ist einfach zu genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (23. November 2009)

Blöde Uhr. Muss jetzt schlafen gehn.
Morgen um 6 uhr aufstehn und um 7 uhr Prüfung >.<.
Wünscht mir glück. Euch noch viel Spass hier.
Grüsse.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Tony Hawk Pro Skater 3 Musik ist einfach zu genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei den tony hawk spielen war die musik immer geil^^
obwohl, da hat definitiv death metal gefehlt xD


viel glück casual und nacht ^^


----------



## Firun (23. November 2009)

Ich will auch mal einen Song sponsorn der mir momentan nicht aus dem kopf geht.


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Im ernst aber Kaddi wierd immer schlechter
> _


Nein nur das Niveau ist ein bisschen gestiegen, jetzt verstehen es die nieveaulosen Leute nicht mehr. Nein Scherz. Ich finde es gut.



Arosk schrieb:


> Aber wo nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> Warum läuft das Lied bei mir dauernd?



Gefällt mir.


----------



## Arosk (23. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bei den tony hawk spielen war die musik immer geil^^
> obwohl, da hat definitiv death metal gefehlt xD
> 
> 
> viel glück casual und nacht ^^



Death Metal zum skaten? Ich würde da lieber Punk hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder das:



Geiles Intro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

hah...rammstein verbreitet schon schöne weisheiten
bei dir hab ich die wahl der quall
stacheldraht im harnkanal
schönes fraulein lust auf mehr? blitzkrieg mit dem fleischgewehr 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (23. November 2009)

Lol lachmann hast jetzt wirklich so lange haare?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Lol lachmann hast jetzt wirklich so lange haare?



?


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hah...rammstein verbreitet schon schöne weisheiten
> bei dir hab ich die wahl der quall
> stacheldraht im harnkanal
> schönes fraulein lust auf mehr? blitzkrieg mit dem fleischgewehr
> ...


Ja und die bekommen sogar noch gratis Werbung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (23. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ?



im letzten mybuffed bild waren die langen haare noch nicht da, oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> im letzten mybuffed bild waren die langen haare noch nicht da, oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



achso^^
doch, die konnte man durch die mütze nurnicht sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (23. November 2009)

oh union verliert gegen den 1. fck wird wohl nix mit dem aufstieg...


----------



## Arosk (23. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja und die bekommen sogar noch gratis Werbung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war am J.B.O Konzert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das Lied wurde auch gespielt xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

das läuft bei mir rauf und runter x)
das intro ist so genial xD

death/thrash metal ftw


----------



## Arosk (23. November 2009)

Naja ich bin erstmal duschen und dann pennen, haut rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. November 2009)

Ich bin immer noch wütend, dass ich nicht an das Rammstein-Konzert konnte. Ich war eingeladen, aber nein ich muss verdammt nochmal 39° Fieber haben. -.-


----------



## Arosk (23. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch wütend, dass ich nicht an das Rammstein-Konzert konnte. Ich war eingeladen, aber nein ich muss verdammt nochmal 39° Fieber haben. -.-



DAS WURDE AUCH GESPIELT! xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Naja ich bin erstmal duschen und dann pennen, haut rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hau rein^^


Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch wütend, dass ich nicht an das Rammstein-Konzert konnte. Ich war eingeladen, aber nein ich muss verdammt nochmal 39° Fieber haben. -.-



das ist verdammt mies :/


----------



## Tabuno (23. November 2009)

bin dann mal off n8


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> oh union verliert gegen den 1. fck wird wohl nix mit dem aufstieg...


Und Hertha steigt gnadenlos ab!


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

bin auchma weg
nacht


----------



## Arosk (23. November 2009)

So, nun aber wirklich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bb


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2009)

Endlich fertig mit den Dragon Age Test - was eine verdammte Arbeit :X nun noch Aion Testen... obwohl das Spiel so grottig ist. Naja, gute nacht euch


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wer von euch hört Heaven Shall Burn? x_x


ich seh die bald live 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Echt? Wo und wann spielen die denn?


taste of chaos tour sind se dabei


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sagt mir nichts :/
> Aber naja, dann mal viel Spaß da ^^ ...


http://tasteofchaos.com/

danke^^


----------



## Arosk (23. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Echt? Wo und wann spielen die denn?



http://www.z-7.ch/konzertkalender.php

29. Dezember.


----------



## Noxiel (24. November 2009)

Who?


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

moin


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (24. November 2009)

Es ist 21:00 hallöle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2009)

nab0rnd


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (24. November 2009)

n a b e  n d


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2009)

namndihrkomischendingers


----------



## Firun (24. November 2009)

nabend


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen _


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (24. November 2009)

Wah. Morgen _Musik_-Test. Gibts sowas in Deutschland auch  ?


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2009)

moin leute.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Wah. Morgen _Musik_-Test. Gibts sowas in Deutschland auch  ?



klar ^^ ich schreib morgen auch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dragon1 schrieb:


> moin leute.



moin


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2009)

*muss JamLegend rekord auf Insane Tap und skilled strum verbessern bei Resign to Surrender*
Will jemand gegen mich antreten^^?


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (24. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> klar ^^ ich schreib morgen auch einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe, was ist das Thema bei euch ? =D


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Hehe, was ist das Thema bei euch ? =D



rock musik in der DDR...noch langweiliger gehts nicht


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_xd Colleghumor wtf ^^

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

immer wieder lustig xD


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (24. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> rock musik in der DDR...noch langweiliger gehts nicht



ähm... Ich muss im Test dreiklänge erkennen. Nein, auch Gehörlose können die Prüfung schreiben. Musik und Theorie pha !

Edhit: Painkiller Solo -> Mich hauts immer wieder um ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> ähm... Ich muss im Test dreiklänge erkennen. Nein, auch Gehörlose können die Prüfung schreiben. Musik und Theorie pha !



^^

hach das wird schön wenn wir in musik referate schreiben müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich machs entwedwer über
-black metal
-death metal
- heavy metal
bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> hach das wird schön wenn wir in musik referate schreiben müssen
> 
> ...


Ich wuerd am liebsten ueber
Epic Power Metal
Power Metal
Viking Metal
oder
Melodic Metal


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (24. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> hach das wird schön wenn wir in musik referate schreiben müssen
> 
> ...



Ihr könnt euch Themen sogar aussuchen . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vote4Suat (24. November 2009)

Nabend Leute^^.Würd ich auch gern machen,hab aber kein Musik mehr ...leider... . An meiner Schule solls nichtmal nen studierten Musiklehrer geben o.O wtf?!


----------



## Grushdak (24. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> rock musik in der DDR...noch langweiliger gehts nicht



Da fiel mir doch grad dieses Lied ein ...



Ich glaube allerdings , es ist ein Rmx - dennoch geil - schon zu Mauerzeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Viking Metal



das wär auch noch ne idee...hmm...thrash metal wär auch noch ne idee 
aber ich glaub entweder death metal oder black metal nur um diese lady gaga/linkin park deppen mal ordentliche musik zu zeigen \m/


@ casual
genau weiß ich das auch noch nicht, aber ich hoffe mal xD


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2009)

Wie kann man nur Musik als Fach machen? Das ist so ziemlich das grottigste Fach, neben Kunst...
Zwei Fächer, die absolut rein gar nichts an einer normalen Schule zu suchen haben.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (24. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> @ casual
> genau weiß ich das auch noch nicht, aber ich hoffe mal xD


Ich würd' wohl am liebsten System of a down nehmen. Bzw als Hauptthema den Sänger, Serj^^ Find den irgendwie interessant.

@Razyl. Hat mich bisher nicht gestört. Aber nun wird's bei uns schon benotet ! (Bzw, die Noten tragen zur Zukunft bei...-> "Tut mir leid Herr. X wir nehmen keine Anwälte die schlecht zeichnen oder singen !")


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_WIe Sagte Lachmann der Orgasmus aus einer Gitare ^^


_


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur Musik als Fach machen? Das ist so ziemlich das grottigste Fach, neben Kunst...
> Zwei Fächer, die absolut rein gar nichts an einer normalen Schule zu suchen haben.



naja, kunst könnten die von mir aus auch entfernen aber musik ist bei und noch nebenbei son bisschen politik ^^

@ casual
jep, serj tankian ist schon genial ^^


----------



## Vote4Suat (24. November 2009)

Tja Razyl,ich organisiere nicht die Fächer die an Gymnasien beigebracht werden "sollen" =D


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja, kunst könnten die von mir aus auch entfernen aber musik ist bei und noch nebenbei son bisschen politik ^^


Toll... und Schüler die nicht künstlerisch begabt sind können sich nur durch die Theorie dort halten... hach ja, deutsches Schulssystem ich mag dich so..


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Toll... und Schüler die nicht künstlerisch begabt sind können sich nur durch die Theorie dort halten... hach ja, deutsches Schulssystem ich mag dich so..



_
Glaubst du ernsthaft das Luxemburgische Schul system wahre besser ??? xD 

bei unserme schul system wurdest du ne krise bekommen _


----------



## Grushdak (24. November 2009)

Ach, wenn ich mich noch an meinen Schulabschluss denke ....
2 Einsen - eine ka und eine in Musik ....


----------



## Tabuno (24. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur Musik als Fach machen? Das ist so ziemlich das grottigste Fach, neben Kunst...
> Zwei Fächer, die absolut rein gar nichts an einer normalen Schule zu suchen haben.


und mathe auch *hust*


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber ich glaub entweder death metal oder black metal nur um diese lady gaga/linkin park deppen mal ordentliche musik zu zeigen \m/


Ich find LP ganz ok^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (24. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Glaubst du ernsthaft das Luxemburgische Schul system wahre besser ??? xD
> _


Zählt bei euch Turnen/Zeichnen/Musik als Note ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich find LP ganz ok^^



naja, sie waren mal gut, aber haben sich wie slipknot (finde ich) ziemlich verschlechtert...aber jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (24. November 2009)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Zählt bei euch Turnen/Zeichnen/Musik als Note ?



_Ja _


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (24. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ja _



Dann driftet die Schweiz langsam, aber sicher auf euer Niveau herab. Villeicht gibt es zu viele Idioten, die ohne diese drei Noten nicht weiterkommen würden :<.


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und mathe auch *hust*


Mathe - Grundkenntnisse ja, aber ich frage mich, wann ich später jemals eine Kurvendiskussion noch mal durchführe... Jaha, und wenn ich das nicht bis zur 12. Klasse spätestens kann bekomm ich mein Abi nicht *kopf--->tisch*
So ein Schwachsinn


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Dann driftet die Schweiz langsam, aber sicher auf euer Niveau herab. Villeicht gibt es zu viele Idioten, die ohne diese drei Noten nicht weiterkommen würden :<.



naja ganz ehrlich: kaum n arbeitgeber schaut sich gross die noten an die du in musik hattest wen du dich als verkäufer oder so bewirbst... hab da auch miserable noten und mich hat noch nie wer deswegn gefragt wiso ich da schlecht sei oder so was sie aber tun würden wens sie interessiern würde


----------



## Tabuno (24. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mathe - Grundkenntnisse ja, aber ich frage mich, wann ich später jemals eine Kurvendiskussion noch mal durchführe... Jaha, und wenn ich das nicht bis zur 12. Klasse spätestens kann bekomm ich mein Abi nicht *kopf--->tisch*
> So ein Schwachsinn


jo du hast recht ich beneide die leute früher die es abwählen konnten...


----------



## Arosk (24. November 2009)

Razyl deine Projekt ist ganz Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mathe - Grundkenntnisse ja, aber ich frage mich, wann ich später jemals eine Kurvendiskussion noch mal durchführe... Jaha, und wenn ich das nicht bis zur 12. Klasse spätestens kann bekomm ich mein Abi nicht *kopf--->tisch*
> So ein Schwachsinn



find ich auch...generell bringt alles was man in mathe nach der 8ten klasse noch lernt den wenigsten was im berufsleben. z.b trgonometrische funktionen wofür braucht man so n schwachsinn im späteren leben wenn man nicht grade archtitekt oder sowas wird?


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja, sie waren mal gut, aber haben sich wie slipknot (finde ich) ziemlich verschlechtert...aber jedem das seine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meteora>all^^ (VOn lp)


----------



## Grushdak (24. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mathe - Grundkenntnisse ja, aber ich frage mich, wann ich später jemals eine Kurvendiskussion noch mal durchführe ...


Die kann es mit Frauen geben.^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (24. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> naja ganz ehrlich: kaum n arbeitgeber schaut sich gross die noten an die du in musik hattest wen du dich als verkäufer oder so bewirbst... hab da auch miserable noten und mich hat noch nie wer deswegn gefragt wiso ich da schlecht sei oder so was sie aber tun würden wens sie interessiern würde



Leider braucht man hier in der Schweiz, bestimmte Notendurchschnitte, um zB. ans Gymnasium (Kantonsschule) zu kommen. Ich brauch eine 4.7 und wenn ich nun kacke in Musik bin, zieht es meine 4.9 auf ein 4.6 herunter. Dann heisst es -> Pech gehabt ! Wer nicht singen kann, kann nicht studieren.


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Razyl deine Projekt ist ganz Nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gamers-Tavern o. Gamer-Lobby?



DER schrieb:


> find ich auch...generell bringt alles was man in mathe nach der 8ten klasse noch lernt den wenigsten was im berufsleben. z.b trgonometrische funktionen wofür braucht man so n schwachsinn im späteren leben wenn man nicht grade archtitekt oder sowas wird?


Tjo... deshalb bin ich für eine komplette Umstrukturierung des Schul-Systems, aber auf mich hört ja keiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (24. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gamer-Lobby?



^This


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Leider braucht man hier in der Schweiz, bestimmte Notendurchschnitte, um zB. ans Gymnasium (Kantonsschule) zu kommen. Ich brauch eine 4.7 und wenn ich nun kacke in Musik bin, zieht es meine 4.9 auf ein 4.6 herunter. Dann heisst es -> Pech gehabt ! Wer nicht singen kann, kann nicht studieren.



jo ok das stimmt schon^^ dann musste halt schaun das du in mathe oder so n bisserl besser wirst wen du unbedingt studiern willst^^

mir war das zu doof so lange in die schule zu gehn und hab nach der sek schluss gemacht mit schule. hatte kb auf gymi etc.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo... deshalb bin ich für eine komplette Umstrukturierung des Schul-Systems, aber auf mich hört ja keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vote 4 razyl als schulminister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (24. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> vote 4 razyl als schulminister
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber nur wenns Europaweit ist =D

Edhit sagt : 100er Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> vote 4 razyl als schulminister
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



blos net Oo

dann gehts noch weiter bergab mit eurem bildungssystem O,o


----------



## Skatero (24. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Leider braucht man hier in der Schweiz, bestimmte Notendurchschnitte, um zB. ans Gymnasium (Kantonsschule) zu kommen. Ich brauch eine 4.7 und wenn ich nun kacke in Musik bin, zieht es meine 4.9 auf ein 4.6 herunter. Dann heisst es -> Pech gehabt ! Wer nicht singen kann, kann nicht studieren.


Du kannst immer noch einen Test machen und wenn du gut genug bist, schaffst du auch diesen Test.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> blos net Oo
> 
> dann gehts noch weiter bergab mit eurem bildungssystem O,o



hey, wenn er mathe nach der 8ten abschafft bin ich für ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ^This


Das ist nicht direkt mein Projekt, ich "arbeite" da lediglich als Redakteur und bekomme so einige Spiele kostenlos... 



DER schrieb:


> vote 4 razyl als schulminister
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (24. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist nicht direkt mein Projekt, ich "arbeite" da lediglich als Redakteur und bekomme so einige Spiele kostenlos...




Will auch!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (24. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du kannst immer noch einen Test machen und wenn du gut genug bist, schaffst du auch diesen Test.



Ich gehöre aber zu den Schülern, die nicht so gut unter Druck arbeiten. Und die beste Voraussetzung für eine derart wichtige Prüfung, ist Resistenz.

Offtopic (wtf noch mehr :O): Ich geh jetzt Musik lernen. Villeicht komm' ich noch mal an den Rechner. Bye.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Offtopic (wtf noch mehr :O): Ich geh jetzt Musik lernen. Villeicht komm' ich noch mal an den Rechner. Bye.



bis sparta


----------



## Vote4Suat (24. November 2009)

Razyl ftw =D xD


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> blos net Oo
> 
> dann gehts noch weiter bergab mit eurem bildungssystem O,o


Es kann gar nicht schlimmer werden.
Ich würde es sowieso so in etwa machen:
Alle haben bis zur 4. Klasse das gleiche, danach unterteilung in Gymnasium und Regelschule (ohne Aufsplittung von Real und Haupt)). Ab der 9. Klasse kann man dann selbst entscheiden welche Fächer man wirklich brauch für seinen Beruf und welche nicht. Mathe kann man also abwählen, deutsch etc.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Ich gehöre aber zu den Schülern, die nicht so gut unter Druck arbeiten. Und die beste Voraussetzung für eine derart wichtige Prüfung, ist Resistenz.
> 
> Offtopic (wtf noch mehr :O): Ich geh jetzt Musik lernen. Villeicht komm' ich noch mal an den Rechner. Bye.



gl und hf^^


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Will auch!


http://www.gamerlobby.de/content,2,jobs.html


----------



## Grushdak (24. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Leider braucht man hier in der Schweiz, bestimmte Notendurchschnitte, um zB. ans Gymnasium (Kantonsschule) zu kommen. Ich brauch eine 4.7 ...


Ich hatte da vor 23 Jahren ganz andere Anforderungen - leider nicht erfüllt, weil ich in Physik ne 3 bekam.
Durchschnitt war bei mir so 2,3 (?).


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es kann gar nicht schlimmer werden.
> Ich würde es sowieso so in etwa machen:
> Alle haben bis zur 4. Klasse das gleiche, danach unterteilung in Gymnasium und Regelschule (ohne Aufsplittung von Real und Haupt)). Ab der 9. Klasse kann man dann selbst entscheiden welche Fächer man wirklich brauch für seinen Beruf und welche nicht. Mathe kann man also abwählen, deutsch etc.



da haste aber noch n fettes prob in deiner rechnung: viele wissn zu dem zeitpunkt noch net ma was sie genau lernen wollne oder ihr wunsch beruf ändert sich noch oder sie realisiern das ihr wunschberuf kaum lehrstellen hat = praktisch keine chance besteht.

und was dann? dann ham se die arschkarte hoch 2000 gezogen


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2009)

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Diverses...a_in_drei_Akten
*PRUST* WIE GEIL


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es kann gar nicht schlimmer werden.
> Ich würde es sowieso so in etwa machen:
> Alle haben bis zur 4. Klasse das gleiche, danach unterteilung in Gymnasium und Regelschule (ohne Aufsplittung von Real und Haupt)). Ab der 9. Klasse kann man dann selbst entscheiden welche Fächer man wirklich brauch für seinen Beruf und welche nicht. Mathe kann man also abwählen, deutsch etc.



das hört sich doch mal gut an :O


----------



## Arosk (24. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.gamerlobby.de/content,2,jobs.html



Uh mal schauen... hab leider wenig Zeit aktuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.gamerlobby.de/content,2,jobs.html


Bei der Umfrage: "Spiel des Jahres" fehlt Dragon Age.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (24. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wenigsten was im berufsleben. z.b trigonometrische funktionen wofür braucht man so n schwachsinn im späteren leben wenn man nicht grade archtitekt oder sowas wird?


hab da heut ne 5 bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> da haste aber noch n fettes prob in deiner rechnung: viele wissn zu dem zeitpunkt noch net ma was sie genau lernen wollne oder ihr wunsch beruf ändert sich noch oder sie realisiern das ihr wunschberuf kaum lehrstellen hat = praktisch keine chance besteht.
> 
> und was dann? dann ham se die arschkarte hoch 2000 gezogen


Rein theoretisch sollte man in der achten wissen, was man später machen will. Bei uns fangen da schon die ersten Berufsberaten etc. an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn, dann ham sie halt die Arschkarte gezogen. Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand, der z.B. Spieleredakteur werden will, aufeinmal umschwenkt auf Architekt...


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bei der Umfrage: "Spiel des Jahres" fehlt Dragon Age.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dafür bin ich nicht zuständig, aber du könntest meinen wundervollen Dragon Age test lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hab da heut ne 5 bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du glücklicher, ich hab ne 6 geschrieben ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2009)

heute chemie-test ne 1^^
War auch klar, das thema war ja auch FEUER hehe


----------



## Tabuno (24. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du glücklicher, ich hab ne 6 geschrieben ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD notenspiegel war keine 1 keine 2 neun 3 sieben 4 und acht 5 und keine 6 und ich hatte imba neun punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch sollte man in der achten wissen, was man später machen will. Bei uns fangen da schon die ersten Berufsberaten etc. an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



noch viele menschen sollten gewisse sachen wissen/tuen. tun sies? ne meist net^^

und das geschiet schneller als du denkst.

gerade bei deinem beispiel is n gescheiten job als spieleredakteur genau einer der berufe die man nur extrem schwer bekommt. und wen das einem zu doof wird muss man sich nach alternativen umsen. man kann ja net bis 30 bei mutti wohnen und einem wunschtraum nachrennen nur um iwan unter der brücke zu landen


----------



## Grushdak (24. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch sollte man in der achten wissen, was man später machen will.


Leider wissen das noch nicht mal etliche Studenten.
Und genau da würde ich hier in Deutschland mal nen Riegel vorschieben.
Es kann ja nicht sein, daß wer Studium (mehrere Studien) macht/anfängt, nur weil er a) nicht weiß, was er will ...
b) nicht arbeiten will, weil ja Studyleben ja so geil ist ...
und das auf Kosten der Steuerzahler. ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> xD notenspiegel war keine 1 keine 2 neun 3 sieben 4 und acht 5 und keine 6 und ich hatte imba neun punkte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich glaub ich hatte 0,5 punkte wenn ich die lehrerin richtig verstanden hab O_o
ich frag mich echt wie ich so nen bullshit produziert hab xD


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_Also wer das hier Lustig findet is nicht mehr ganz richtig in der birne 



Bei den Kommentaren wierd mir schlecht de rhatte sich am glas schneidne konnen _


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> noch viele menschen sollten gewisse sachen wissen/tuen. tun sies? ne meist net^^
> 
> und das geschiet schneller als du denkst.
> 
> gerade bei deinem beispiel is n gescheiten job als spieleredakteur genau einer der berufe die man nur extrem schwer bekommt. und wen das einem zu doof wird muss man sich nach alternativen umsen. man kann ja net bis 30 bei mutti wohnen und einem wunschtraum nachrennen nur um iwan unter der brücke zu landen


So weit ich weiß suchen fast alle Computec Verlage jährlich ein paar neue Praktikanten, IDG Ebenfalls. Bild (so mies sie ist) auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, man wird aber nicht von diesen Traumberuf rüber schwenken auf Architekt o. ähnliches. Von daher kann man mit den angewählten Fächern immer noch eine menge erreichen... 

Und ich wahrscheinlich die 11. wiederholen darf, nur weil ich Mathe einfach nicht kann... ist mir zu blöde das Fach und wenn man mir deswegen einen Riegel vorschiebt beschwere ich mich einfach... ich kann das Fach mit anderen Fächern/Leistungskursen locker ausgleichen


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

super -_- jetzt hab ich wieder nen ohrwurm >_>


----------



## Tabuno (24. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich wahrscheinlich die 11. wiederholen darf, nur weil ich Mathe einfach nicht kann... ist mir zu blöde das Fach und wenn man mir deswegen einen Riegel vorschiebt beschwere ich mich einfach... ich kann das Fach mit anderen Fächern/Leistungskursen locker ausgleichen


jo mir gehts genauso hatte schon letztes jahr mathe und physik 5.. aber anstatt irgendwas sinnvolles zu machen schrauben die politiker das abi auf 12 jahre runter und ich bin grad im jahrgang die es ausprobieren und die lehrer merkten schon in der 8. das sie das nicht alles schaffen, so lächerlich.


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2009)

gn8


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß suchen fast alle Computec Verlage jährlich ein paar neue Praktikanten, IDG Ebenfalls. Bild (so mies sie ist) auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



guck ma ich wollte zuerst auch koch lernen. und was mach ich jetzt? hauswart^^

is auch n bisserl was anderes^^

ok mathe is bei keinem der beiden berufe gross gefragt aber was solls^^

war auf jedenfall auch n ziemlicher sprung

du weisst nie was die zukunft bringt von dem her is es schon jut wen du alles n bisserl lernst


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> gn8



nacht


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_


http://www.sloganizer.net/ xD fur jedne spass zu gebruchen ^^

Habs vorhin mit Lachmann probiert ^^_


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du weisst nie was die zukunft bringt von dem her is es schon jut wen du alles n bisserl lernst


Ich werde in der Zukunft nie irgend etwas mit Mathe machen... das Fach ist mir zu doof, ich brauch sowas nicht und werde es nie gebrauchen. Grundkenntnisse schön und gut, aber was will ich bitte mit Kurvendiskussion? Trigom. Gleichungen? Und was weiß ich nicht alles... sowas brauch ich nicht, ich kapier es auch nicht und es ist mir scheiß egal. Dieser blöde Drang zur Allgemeinbildung nervt irgendwann... am Ende der 12. stehen wir eh alle da und haben nichts gelernt, da die Lehrer den Stoff extrem schnell durchpauken müssen.


----------



## Tabuno (24. November 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du weisst nie was die zukunft bringt von dem her is es schon jut wen du alles n bisserl lernst


tut man ja auch.. ich wär dafür das man es so bis zu 10. macht da hast du z. B. in mathe eigentlich alle wichtigen grundkentnisse gelernt. oder was danach ist noch so wichtig? mein lehrer meinte mal ja du erwirbst halt eine allgemeine schulreife... aber mathe bis 10. würde mir völlig reichen so wie auch andere fächer. man sollte sich viel früher auf irgendwas spezialisieren können.


----------



## Skatero (24. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> http://www.sloganizer.net/ xD fur jedne spass zu gebruchen ^^
> ...


wtf... wie der lacht


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> wtf... wie der lacht




_Meinst Mirko ?? ja der hat ne Extreme Lache xD _


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> nabend ihr süßen



O_o

moin....lekraan O_o


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> nabend ihr süßen


Weibsvolk ist nicht anwesend


----------



## Tabuno (24. November 2009)

naja bin mal off über das beschissene schulsystem könnt ich noch ewig diskutieren...


----------



## Noxiel (24. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weibsvolk ist nicht anwesend



Wobei, auf Wein, Weiber und Gesang hätte ich jetzt ziemlich Bock.


----------



## Camô (24. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo mir gehts genauso hatte schon letztes jahr mathe und physik 5.. aber anstatt irgendwas sinnvolles zu machen schrauben die politiker das abi auf 12 jahre runter und ich bin grad im jahrgang die es ausprobieren und die lehrer merkten schon in der 8. das sie das nicht alles schaffen, so lächerlich.


Habt ihr das Zentralabitur? Denn damit fallt ihr im Abi zumindest nicht der Willkür eines Zweitkorrektors zum Opfer. Das zog den Schnitt ziemlich runter bei uns.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wobei, auf Wein, Weiber und Gesang hätte ich jetzt ziemlich Bock.


heute abend gibts für dich nur whine, wipe und gesang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wobei, auf Bier, Weiber und Metal hätte ich jetzt ziemlich Bock.



/fix´d



so bin mal weg jungens ^^
nacht


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wobei, auf Wein, Weiber und Gesang hätte ich jetzt ziemlich Bock.


Oho, Noxiel der feine Genießer hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (24. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und genau da würde ich hier in Deutschland mal nen Riegel vorschieben.
> Es kann ja nicht sein, daß wer Studium (mehrere Studien) macht/anfängt, nur weil er a) nicht weiß, was er will ...
> b) nicht arbeiten will, weil ja Studyleben ja so geil ist ...
> und das auf Kosten der Steuerzahler. ...


Das hat nicht selten den Grund, dass der NC für das Wunschstudium meist extrem hoch ist (1,5 z und man sich "über Umwege", also auch andere Studiengänge, herantasten muss. Und beim chilligen Studentenleben muss ich dir auch widersprechen. Der normale Durchschnittsstudent arbeitet 15-20 Std. die Woche (meist 400€-Job), hinzu kommen die Vorlesungen und Seminare, die die durchschnittliche 40-Stunden-Woche eines Arbeiters i.d.R. überschreiten, nicht mitgerechnet die Zeit, die er für Hausarbeiten und Lernen in der Freizeit aufbringen MUSS. Fast vergessen hätte ich da noch die Semesterkosten, die bis zu 700€ (bei einem Kumpel in Bremen der Fall) betragen können. Also ruhig mit den Vorurteilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_gn8 bin weg_


----------



## Noxiel (24. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oho, Noxiel der feine Genießer hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Immer gewesen, immer schon gewesen.


----------



## Manoroth (24. November 2009)

met und miezen wär net...


----------



## Noxiel (24. November 2009)

Lieber ein ordentliches "Trinklied"


----------



## LordofDemons (24. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Lieber ein ordentliches "Trinklied"


ich liebe es <3


----------



## Firun (24. November 2009)

alle schon im Bett ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_Nein ^^_


----------



## Noxiel (24. November 2009)

Kann noch nicht ins Bett. Mein Schatz hat in 15min Geburtstag und ich will der erste sein, der eine SMS schickt.


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_OMG xD 


5 Dinge die man an denen nicht ernst nehmen kanne 

1.Das Video
2.das sie anfangen wie Balerinas zu tanzen
3.Den Band namen  
4.Extremes random Headbangen
5.Sie sind die Zukunft des Metals (Death+Trash=Plusch Metal)

@Noxiel dan lass deine Finger ma kreisen fur einen ordentlichen text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Lillyan (24. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kann noch nicht ins Bett. Mein Schatz hat in 15min Geburtstag und ich will der erste sein, der eine SMS schickt.


Nichtmal anrufen? :X


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_Mir is Langweilig und ein Moderator beobachtet mich :/_


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is Langweilig und ein Moderator beobachtet mich :/_


pwned


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_a die Brille ^^_


----------



## Zonalar (25. November 2009)

Ach echt? Ich sehe nur mein Name in der Liste,die sich hier befindet :/


----------



## Noxiel (25. November 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nichtmal anrufen? :X



Sie schläft schon, sie muß morgens immer früh raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (25. November 2009)

Big Nox ist watching you!!!


(Ja richtig erkannt, ein verdammter Doppelpost, so what? Ich bin Mod, ich darf das ....hin und wieder mal.....)


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach echt? Ich sehe nur mein Name in der Liste,die sich hier befindet :/




_Moderatoren wissen alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



omg Dogma trift ein xD _


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. November 2009)

Is The World of The shamen 

i Found The damn Nature of Our Mind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Editz: Mods Sind Überbewertet :x


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> (Ja richtig erkannt, ein verdammter Doppelpost, so what? Ich bin Mod, ich darf das ....hin und wieder mal.....)


i lol'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin mal weg gn8^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. November 2009)

so ich hau auch mal rein 

*spielt The anthem D-Block & S-Te-Fan - The Nature of Our MIND*


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Is hier sonst noch iwer der Power oder melodic Metal hohrt :/_


----------



## Noxiel (25. November 2009)

Jetzt könnte ich eigentlich ins Bett. die SMS ist raus, im Forum ist der Gruß auch hinterlassen....dreck jetzt habe ich mich mit Zahnpasta bekleckert.


----------



## Zonalar (25. November 2009)

Versuche noch ein Dota mit Laags -.- 
Wünscht mir Glück.

Ps:Nox, du bist Moderator, kein Gott. Nur Gott darf Doppelposten xD


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

Der''For Ponny'' is wutent xD


----------



## Noxiel (25. November 2009)

Ich bin nicht wütend, ich bin schaumig bzw. ist es die Zahnpasta. Naja egal....


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Denke is auch besser so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s wer zum Teufel auser Noxiel sitzt mit der zahpasta am Computer ??_


----------



## Noxiel (25. November 2009)

Ich marschiere immer durch die Wohnung wenn ich Zähne putze. Nur vor dem Waschbecken rumstehen ist doch langweilig.


----------



## Zonalar (25. November 2009)

Recht haste! Ich kannsnichtab,vor dem Spiegel zu stehen und meine Zähne (mit Gartenzaun) zu putzen -.-
Da muss manwährenddessen schon seine Beine benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (25. November 2009)

*stolpert herein*   

Ist noch jemand hier?


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (25. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Es ist neun Uhr und ich habe morgen einen Chemietest über Fraktioniermethoden ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand etwas über Adsorbtion sagen könnte. 

Fleissiges Offtopic wünsch ich noch ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Guten abend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (25. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Oh Gott, WO IST LACHMANN???



Stimmt, der sollte schon längst hier sein


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Stimmt, der sollte schon längst hier sein


Er ist schon hier.
Er ist nur nicht so schnell beim Schreiben.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Oh Gott, WO IST LACHMANN???



nicht da und jetzt
[attachment=9535:1259123383410.jpg]


----------



## Edou (25. November 2009)

hi lachmann 

*wundert sich warum alle so blöd sind und ihn nicht sehn oO*


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

abend
Hab so ne geile stelle auf der donauoinsel zum desertieren gefunden (Schule nicht besuchen^^)
Ist das erste mal dieses Jahr! Hatte einfahc nur 0 bock, doofer GZ lehrer und fuer 2 Std lohnte es sich nicht hinzugehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Orks fast durchgelesen, versteckt in einem Busch-Versteck^^


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Hallo liebe Buffis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ALs ich heute Mittag ma wieder in der Stad wahr und hunger bekamme bin ich zum Ordlichen Metzger gegangen um mir n Sandwitch zu hohlen 
Bestelle und gehe als ich drausen bin merk ich was auf der Tute steht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das  unter  are Metzler heisst Ihr Metzger

*EPIC FAIL *_


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Meh. Warum ist es im ZOmbiethread auf einmal so leise?


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Er ist schon hier.
> Er ist nur nicht so schnell beim Schreiben.



ich hab das bild gesucht >_>


Lekraan schrieb:


> Hach, ich hab dich vermisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich dich auch <3


Edou schrieb:


> hi lachmann
> 
> *wundert sich warum alle so blöd sind und ihn nicht sehn oO*



moin edou
k.p warum die mich nicht sehen D:


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (25. November 2009)

Hat' noch nie ein Schlagzeug benutzt und soll nun in 3 Stunden Seven nation army für die Schulband spielen können .
Jemand Tipps für einen angehenden Schlagzeug-Aushilfen ?


----------



## Edou (25. November 2009)

was macht ihr


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

hat jemand ne seite woch ich noten fuer irgendein Metal lied finde? Wollten morgen in Musik mal richtige Musik (Welch ironie) spielen.


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Hat' noch nie ein Schlagzeug benutzt und soll nun in 3 Stunden Seven nation army für die Schulband spielen können .
> Jemand Tipps für einen angehenden Schlagzeug-Aushilfen ?


Einfach draufhauen und die Arme kreuzen.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (25. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Musst diese Zahnstocher wie ein X halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie meinen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (25. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Deine Arme gekreutzt halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm... Gibts sonst keine 1337-Tricks ?^^

Hör' mir seit 19:00 den ein und den selben Song an. Mochte ihn ja schon vorher nicht, aber nun hasse ich den regelrecht^^.
Hoffe, dass ich den in und auswendig kann bald.


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Oh Gott Leute....ich mach zur Zeit en Prakttikum bei REWE XD
> Sooo anstregend heute ... ich brauch jemanden zum auswhinen


Heul dich ruhig aus^^ Wirt werden schon keine dummen bemerkungen machen *Finger hinter dem Ruecken kreuz*


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (25. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ok...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie gehts ihm jetzt :O ?!


----------



## Edou (25. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Hmm... Gibts sonst keine 1337-Tricks ?^^
> 
> Hör' mir seit 19:00 den ein und den selben Song an. Mochte ihn ja schon vorher nicht, aber nun hasse ich den regelrecht^^.
> Hoffe, dass ich den in und auswendig kann bald.


sinn?


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ok...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



in warme schokalade tuncken warten bist die schokolade gefriert und dann dran lutschen!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (25. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> sinn?



Ich weiss, was ich spielen muss, aber nicht wann. Durch das auswendiglernen des Liedes, mache ich mir die Übergänge leichter... Also in der Theorie.


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ok...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ist er noch drann?
Dann musst du umbedingt deine neue Gefriehrtruhe ausprobieren, die ich dir per post geschickt hab!


----------



## Kronas (25. November 2009)

who let the kronas out?! wuff wuff wuff


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Hmm... Gibts sonst keine 1337-Tricks ?^^
> 
> Hör' mir seit 19:00 den ein und den selben Song an. Mochte ihn ja schon vorher nicht, aber nun hasse ich den regelrecht^^.
> Hoffe, dass ich den in und auswendig kann bald.


Doch.
Du musst dir Gesichter von Leuten, die du sehr hasst, auf den Trommeln vorstellen und sie dann einfach abschlagen.
Du musst dann einfach eine Reihenfolge erstellen usw. 
Das ist mein Geheimtipp für Anfänger.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (25. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Doch.
> Du musst dir Gesichter von Leuten, die du sehr hasst, auf den Trommeln vorstellen und sie dann einfach abschlagen.
> Du musst dann einfach eine Reihenfolge erstellen usw.
> Das ist mein Geheimtipp für Anfänger.


Merk ich mir >.<


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> KrOnAs iN ThE HoOoOoD MoThaFaCkäÄs


Yo alda


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Yo alda



tight ihr kraZzzEn GängStaZ
iiicH Fiiickä eäCh


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)




----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (25. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wo ist mein Lachmännchen denn schon wieder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der sucht bestimmt ein Pic.


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Der sucht bestimmt ein Pic.


Oder er denkt sich gerade eine bessere Ausrede aus.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Der sucht bestimmt ein Pic.



jap, hab mir mal n neuen avatar gesucht^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oder er denkt sich gerade eine bessere Ausrede aus.



ausrede für was?


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap, hab mir mal n neuen avatar gesucht^^



Wusst' ichs doch.
Nun Chemie lernen. Wünsch euch noch happy Spamming.
Bye alle 'samm.


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ausrede für was?


Weil du immer so lange hast um zu posten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil du immer so lange hast um zu posten.



stimmt doch gar nicht >_<


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2009)

Morgen erst um 11.30 Uhr in die Schule \o/


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> stimmt doch gar nicht >_<


Doch stimmt.



Razyl schrieb:


> Morgen erst um 11.30 Uhr in die Schule \o/


Morgen früh gleich Sportunterricht.


----------



## Kronas (25. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Morgen erst um 11.30 Uhr in die Schule \o/


heute 4 stunden vertretung gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Morgen erst um 11.30 Uhr in die Schule \o/



du glücklicher .... 


Skatero schrieb:


> Doch stimmt.



nö


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2009)

Morgen daheim bleiben \o/


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö


Doch


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Morgen früh gleich Sportunterricht.



Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kronas schrieb:


> heute 4 stunden vertretung gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habe morgen:
0. Frei
1. Frei
2. Frei
3. Frei
4. Frei
5. Ethik
6. Ethik
7. Frei
8. Frei


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Razyl, wie alt bist du eigentlich wenn ich mal so fragen darf?


Hast du das nicht schon mal gefragt? ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Doch



nö


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Razyl, wie alt bist du eigentlich wenn ich mal so fragen darf?


Schau doch in sein Profil.



			
				DER schrieb:
			
		

> nö


Doch.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nöö






Skatero schrieb:


> Schau doch in sein Profil.


QFT


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Macht mich halt fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer hat dich jetzt fertig gemacht?


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2009)

Ich fragmich sowieso, was dich mein Alter angeht...


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

[attachment=9536:Unbenannt.png]
looool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat heute n freund von mir gezeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Naja, wie schaffst du es, 16k Beiträge zu schreiben? XD


In dem man 16k Beiträge schreibt... ich nutzte nun mal meine Freizeit nicht um mit Idioten was zu unternehmen, sondern arbeite an meiner Zukunft in Sachen Spieleredakteur...


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Richtige Einstellung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wo schreibe ihc, dass RL etwas für Versager ist? Wenn RL nun schon bedeutet, etwas mit Schulkameraden zu unternehmen, anstatt man auch zuhause sein RL pflegen kann mache ich mir Sorgen, um die Zukunft... aber egal. Mich störts eh net mehr


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Iroooonieee


Ironie wird so geschrieben und nicht mit mehreren o's und e's


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Kronas &#8206;(21:36):
dann bin ich schtolz

KRONAS HAT STOLZ FALSCHGESCHRIEBEN!!11


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo schreibe ihc, dass RL etwas für Versager ist? Wenn RL nun schon bedeutet, etwas mit Schulkameraden zu unternehmen, anstatt man auch zuhause sein RL pflegen kann mache ich mir Sorgen, um die Zukunft... aber egal. Mich störts eh net mehr


jaja, razyl der diplomierte miesmacher und spassverderber >.<
Bei brille und Tikume ist es wenigstens erheiternd und witzig.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2009)

Razyl hat mal wieder Sand in der Vagina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> jaja, razyl der diplomierte miesmacher und spassverderber >.<
> Bei brille und Tikume ist es wenigstens erheiternd und witzig.


Uh, Dragon1, der kleine Flamer aus der zweiten Reihe, bei dem nichts witzig klingt - yes!



Selor schrieb:


> Razyl hat mal wieder Sand in der Vagina
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau, deswegen freue ich mich nur ein wenig weiter oben, dass ich morgen viele Stunden frei habe... lesen lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Uh, Dragon1, der kleine Flamer aus der zweiten Reihe, bei dem nichts witzig klingt - yes!



bitchfight!


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

ich glaub ich muss hiermal für gute stimmung sorgen!




parteeeeey


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bitchfight!


Ich setze 20 Cent auf Lachmann


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Lachmann du hats n ordentlichen Musik geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich setze 20 Cent auf Lachmann



yay....eh.... :/


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_ich wette n 50ger auf lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^_


----------



## Kronas (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> yay....eh.... :/


ich setze 3 cent und lachmanns hose auf... gegen wen kämpft er?


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lachmann du hats n ordentlichen Musik geschmack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Rexo schrieb:


> _ich wette n 50ger auf lachmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke^^


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich setze 3 cent und lachmanns hose auf... gegen wen kämpft er?


ka er hat Bitchfight gesagt^^ und da kann ihm keiner was vormachen




Korpiklaani - Karkelo - Bring us Pints of Beer  + Amon Amarth - Free Will Sacrifice GLEICHZEITIG abspielen ist ja mal geiL musst du mal probieren Lachmann


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ka er hat Bitchfight gesagt^^ und da kann ihm keiner was vormachen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja danke xD



echt? kurz weg leute ^^


----------



## Kronas (25. November 2009)

Kronas &#8206;(21:50):
mit wem kloppste dich?
Lachmann &#8206;(21:51):
k.p O_o
eigentlich war es vs razyl

LACHMANN VS RAZYL


----------



## Kronas (25. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> HAHAHAHA LOOL ... hahahaha wie geil .... roflcopter ... selten dass ich vorm PC lach ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was war so lustig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> echt? kurz weg leute ^^


und?


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Kronas &#8206;(21:50):
> mit wem kloppste dich?
> Lachmann &#8206;(21:51):
> k.p O_o
> ...


Dann weißt du mehr als ich Kronas...


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Korpiklaani - Karkelo - Bring us Pints of Beer  + Amon Amarth - Free Will Sacrifice GLEICHZEITIG abspielen ist ja mal geiL musst du mal probieren Lachmann



scheiße, du hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kronas schrieb:


> Kronas &#8206;(21:50):
> mit wem kloppste dich?
> Lachmann &#8206;(21:51):
> k.p O_o
> ...



hör auf die sachen zu bearbeiten bevor du sie hier abschickst >_>


----------



## Kronas (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hör auf die sachen zu bearbeiten bevor du sie hier abschickst >_>


nur original ist legal!


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nur original ist legal!



dann las die sachen auch im original  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann las die sachen auch im original
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zwing mich doch dazu :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> zwing mich doch dazu :<



ICH mache erstmal gar nix!
das macht der hier -----> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





nacht lekraan


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Bring us pints of beer + http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2ba6Vs-mUI ist auch ganz witzig^^


----------



## Kronas (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ICH mache erstmal gar nix!
> das macht der hier ----->
> 
> 
> ...


ich kontere mit offline gehen
*wink*


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich kontere mit offline gehen
> *wink*



grr....irgenwann krieg ich dich...du nase!


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> grr....irgenwann krieg ich dich...du nase!


Du kriegst irgendwann seine Nase?


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kriegst irgendwann seine Nase?



pöh :<
jetzt mach den kuhlen witz nich kaputt :<


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pöh :<
> jetzt mach den kuhlen witz nich kaputt :<


Ich habe den "Witz" nur repariert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. November 2009)

Bin mal schlefen- hf noch!


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe den "Witz" nur repariert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast ihn irraperabel zerstört!


dragon1 schrieb:


> Bin mal schlefen- hf noch!



nacht


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2009)

THIS!


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. November 2009)

bin weg, nacht ^^


----------



## Firun (25. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin weg, nacht ^^


gute Nacht,

b.z.w guten Abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das selbe is fur mich_


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> b.z.w guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Guten Abend Firun


----------



## Firun (25. November 2009)

na alles klar bei euch ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> na alles klar bei euch ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


passt passt, bei dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (25. November 2009)

irgendwie Krank  , Grippe what ever, Schweinegrippe ist es nicht  ich hab vorhin nach gesehen da ringelt sich noch nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (25. November 2009)

Bin wieder da. 
Bzw : Absorbtion ist, soviel ich nun weiss, wenn ich einen Stoff, irgendwo durchlaufen lasse, und nur einen einzigen bestimmten Stoff davon entfernen will. Da muss ich dann überall Aktiv-Kohle reinschütten.
Ich geh auch gleich wieder off. Bye.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. November 2009)

A thousand bouncing souls
Packed into the moment
The heavy sky splits open
Time floats frozen
Tonight, the stars ignite like fireflies
Tonight, is burning a hole in the sky
Tonight, is beaming straight across the universe

Tonight, is burning a hole in the sky
Tonight, is beaming straight across the universe

The heavy sky splits open
A foot above the ground
The DJ spins a galaxy of black vinyl
For the Gods that came to dance

Tonight, the whole city is ours

Abend Und so ^^


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2009)

22:50 und der Nachtschwärmer ist tot...


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Mir is Langweilig :/_


----------



## Firun (25. November 2009)

niemals!!!11elf!1!!1   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2009)

joa..


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> niemals!!!11elf!1!!1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Weis einer mit welchen Programmen man alles Youtube Background Machne kanne ??auser Photoshop

EIn Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Edou (25. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weis einer mit welchen Programmen man alles Youtube Background Machne kanne ??auser Photoshop
> 
> EIn Klassiker
> 
> ...


jau nice...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Find es immer noch schade das die damals abgesetzt wurdne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2009)

Alle zwei Tage neue Wrestling-Gif's in Edous Signatur und alle zwei Tage muss ich sie blocken =/


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Amen ^^ nervt irgent wie diee animationen _


----------



## Edou (25. November 2009)

Jo bin dass baby musst mich liebhaben!!


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Jo bin dass baby musst mich liebhaben!!


Ähem... nein.


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Das Baby ja aber dich mm...NEVER EVER_


----------



## Firun (25. November 2009)

oh neue Updates für Windows Vista  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (25. November 2009)

So bin gleich weg,cucu bis morgen eventuell....See ya..


----------



## Firun (25. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> So bin gleich weg,cucu bis morgen eventuell....See ya..



bis morgen, cya


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Firun ?? ich hab meine schon heute Morgen gemacht xD ^^_


----------



## Firun (25. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Firun ?? ich hab meine schon heute Morgen gemacht xD ^^_



Die Updates ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Jop ^

editmg Bei The Black satans bekommt man in dne vidoe´s ja n Lachanfall die kanne man keinen punkt ernst nehmen ^^_


----------



## Edou (25. November 2009)

He firun ich hab doch bloß geflamed löschen wäre doch nicht nötig gewesen grml^^ und ich hab ihn verbssert!!!! xD


----------



## Edou (25. November 2009)

hey noch 10 posts und ich hab 2k ;D

BTW JAHUUU DOPPELPOST!!!!

Edith: und noch4 dann hab ich mein geb jahr ;D


----------



## Firun (25. November 2009)

ja ne is klar...  don't feed the Troll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (25. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> ja ne is klar...  don't feed the Troll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab ihn doch nur zurecht gewiesen eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab sogar rechtschreib nachhilfe gegeben tz^^

btw nacht


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2009)

So ich bin auch mal weg.

Gute Nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. November 2009)

Das Nenne ich mal Wenig Polizei O_o


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2009)

bin mal pennen gn8^^


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Eine besondere Belohnung
Drei Männer der US-Marines werden nach ihrem letzten Auftrag zum Kommandeur beordert. "Soldaten, aufgrund Ihrer hervorragenden Leistungen hat der Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten veranlasst, dass Ihnen eine besondere Belohnung zuteil wird! Sie sollen vermessen werden und erhalten für jeden gemessenen Zentimeter 1000 Dollar!" Er tritt vor den ersten Soldaten und fragt: "Soldat, wie soll ich Sie vermessen?" Dieser steht stramm und antwortet: "Sir, von den Fussspitzen bis zu den Haarspitzen, Sir!" Gesagt, getan. Der Kommandeur misst 185cm und überreicht dem Soldaten 185'000 Dollar. Der zweite beobachtet das ganze und denkt sich: 'Wenn wir schon gefragt werden, wie man uns vermessen soll, dann lässt sich das vorherige doch noch toppen!' Als der Kommandeur ihn fragt, steht er stramm, reckt den linken Arm zum Himmel und sagt: "Sir, von den Fussspitzen bis zu den Fingerspitzen, Sir!" Wieder misst der Kommandeur wie gewünscht und überreicht dem Soldaten 235'000 Dollar. Der dritte ist ein alter, schwarzer Sergeant aus dem Mississippi- Delta, der wohl schon viele Schlachtfelder gesehen hat. Als der Kommandeur ihn fragt, antwortet er: "Sir, von der Penispitze bis zu den Eiern, Sir!" Kommandeur: "Sind Sie sicher, Sergeant?" Sergeant: "Yes, Sir!" Kommandeur: "Nun, dann packen Sie mal aus!" Der Sergeant öffnet die Hose, zieht sein bestes Stück heraus und der Kommandeur fängt an zu messen... plötzlich stutzt er und fragt: "Sergeant, wo sind Ihre Eier???" "Sir, in VIETNAM, Sir!


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_Edou deine witze nerven _


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

LOL xD

aber rexo, das war der erste lustige bis jetzt...


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Kann mir jemand eben kurz den Chromosomenaufbau erklären und die Mitose? Wir schreiben darüber morgen ne Arbeit. -.-


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Edou deine witze nerven _



halt die klappe Oo hab dir nur 2 oder so im ICQ gesagt lachi bombe ichzu!


dragon1 schrieb:


> LOL xD
> 
> aber rexo, das war der erste lustige bis jetzt...


danke,danke ;D copy&past XD


----------



## Petersburg (26. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Edou deine witze nerven _



also ich fand den lustig


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eben kurz den Chromosomenaufbau erklären und die Mitose? Wir schreiben darüber morgen ne Arbeit. -.-


gidf
widf


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eben kurz den Chromosomenaufbau erklären und die Mitose? Wir schreiben darüber morgen ne Arbeit. -.-


www.wikipedia.de


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> www.wikipedia.de


schleichwerbung!!


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> www.wikipedia.de


Ups, hab vergessen zu sagen in einer Ausdrucksweise die auch ein dummer Tabuno versteht.


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ups, hab vergessen zu sagen in einer Ausdrucksweise die auch ein dummer Tabuno versteht.


Sorry, aber ich kann nicht auf dem Niveau von Blade sprechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich kann nicht auf dem Niveau von Blade sprechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wär auch wieder zu niedrig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich kann nicht auf dem Niveau von Blade sprechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann dass eig überhaupt jemand Oo?


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> kann dass eig überhaupt jemand Oo?


Ja, Blade selbst


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Oh noez wheres Lachmann


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, Blade selbst


dann hatt er ja sehr viel mit sich zu reden :O


LACHMANN IST IM ICQ AFK Oo


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Oh noez wheres Lachmann


Er ist nicht da? Wuhu, ein Tag ohne Lachmann im Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Skatero (26. November 2009)

Nabend

Findet ihr auch, dass der neue Champion in LoL sicher toll wird?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (26. November 2009)

einen wunderschönen guten Abend allerseits,

ich spendier mal ne Runde Musik    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Findet ihr auch, dass der neue Champion in LoL sicher toll wird?
> 
> ...


das ist ne total BESCHISSENE Kopie vom Beastmaster >.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er ist nicht da? Wuhu, ein Tag ohne Lachmann im Nachtschwärmer



pöh


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das ist ne total BESCHISSENE Kopie vom Beastmaster >.<


So what? 

@ Skatero:
Keine ahnung, zocke das nemmer


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

hi firun gz zum mod bist ja schon länger und skatero bestimmt das ganze game ist eh so genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pöh


Man kann auch mal freundlich grüßen Herr Lachmann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2009)

abend...


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man kann auch mal freundlich grüßen Herr Lachmann!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doppel pöh!



moin^^


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> doppel pöh!


Du bist nicht nett Lachmann!


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_Ich Spendier ne Runde The Meaning of Live 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist nicht nett Lachmann!



bin ich wohl!


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist nicht nett Lachmann!



STIMMT! Er hat Sentenced downrated!!!


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin ich wohl!


Ne, sonst würdest du uns alle nun zum Lachen bringen!


----------



## Skatero (26. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das ist ne total BESCHISSENE Kopie vom Beastmaster >.<


Nö. Habe gerade nach Beastmaster gegoogelt. Der sieht ja total blöd aus.


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin ich wohl!


aber nur wenn du träumst und selbst da isses grenzwertig...


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> STIMMT! Er hat Sentenced downrated!!!



ich bin schon ein arsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2009)

*etwas aus der Musikspendertasche kram*



!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne, sonst würdest du uns alle nun zum Lachen bringen!



triple pöh!


Edou schrieb:


> aber nur wenn du träumst und selbst da isses grenzwertig...



wenn der kuchen redet haben die krümmel zu schweigen!


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Und nun ein Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö. Habe gerade nach Beastmaster gegoogelt. Der sieht ja total blöd aus.


wie heißt du im game? könn ja auch mal ne runde spielen aber leider ist ja die freundesliste etwas komisch :l


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Morgen geht mein neuer Blog online \o/ Mit einigen Verbesserungen und anderem Sachen *bissl Werbung mach*


----------



## Skatero (26. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wie heißt du im game? könn ja auch mal ne runde spielen aber leider ist ja die freundesliste etwas komisch :l


Ich heisse Rugart. 
Hoffe die Fl wird bald mal gefixt. Es nervt, dass ich mit anderen Leute, die ich kenne, immer Übungsspiele machen muss.


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> triple pöh!
> 
> 
> wenn der kuchen redet haben die krümmel zu schweigen!


haha du machst mich fertig du machst mich fertig....naja eig nicht selbst wenn ich tot im sarg lieg und du mir noch irgentwas antuhen willst own ich dich noch


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> haha du machst mich fertig du machst mich fertig....naja eig nicht selbst wenn ich tot im sarg lieg und du mir noch irgentwas antuhen willst own ich dich noch



i lol´d hard


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich heisse Rugart.
> Hoffe die Fl wird bald mal gefixt. Es nervt, dass ich mit anderen Leute, die ich kenne, immer Übungsspiele machen muss.


du musst mal ganz scharf überlegen wie ich heiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und fail du kannst in chaträume gehen und die leute über den chatraum einladen so spiel ich auch immer mitm kumpel
@ razyl cool freu mich schon endlich wieder blogs von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> @ razyl cool freu mich schon endlich wieder blogs von dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Darfst dich mehr freuen... im ersten Teil werde ich erstmal Aion zerreißen... :X


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Morgen geht mein neuer Blog online \o/ Mit einigen Verbesserungen und anderem Sachen *bissl Werbung mach*


wenns nicht in deiner sigi ist/landet schick mir ne pm




EYYYYYYYYYYY 2k posts! ich geb einen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wenns nicht in deiner sigi ist/landet schick mir ne pm


Da sprichst du schon ein schönes Problem an... ich muss das Ding noch in die Sig bekommen, nur wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2009)

nab0rnd


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Darfst dich mehr freuen... im ersten Teil werde ich erstmal Aion zerreißen... :X


gut ich kann das spiel eh nicht leiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nab0rnd



m0in


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nab0rnd


H01


2001 posts :O


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> H01
> 
> 
> 2001 posts :O



voll hart mann


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nab0rnd


pilgerin tebbi begrüßt dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nabend da bin ich!!!
> Hi LAchmann ... *mädchenkicher - hihihihihi*
> 
> 
> Bin off, serrrs



öhh...jo ...


nacht lekraan


----------



## Skatero (26. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und fail du kannst in chaträume gehen und die leute über den chatraum einladen so spiel ich auch immer mitm kumpel


Der Chat funktioniert auch nicht immer.


----------



## Firun (26. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wenns nicht in deiner sigi ist/landet schick mir ne pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Glückwunsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der Chat funktioniert auch nicht immer.


2 minuten höchstens warten dann trittst du bei. brauchst ein bisschen geduld aber es geht!


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Huhu Brille,

@ Tabuno:
Ich dachte das Spiel ist so ein mittelding, aber würde es nach meiner persönl. Meinung gehen ist das Ding nicht gerade gut...


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du willst nur saufen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

hah, heute wieder paar tolle bands gefunden *stolz auf sich selbst ist*


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hah, heute wieder paae tolle bands gefunden **stolz auf sich selbst ist**


solltest du auch weil es kein anderer auf dich ist


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> pilgerin tebbi begrüßt dich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gratz, aber find den titel doof, auch wenn ich ihn mim mage bald hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hah, heute wieder paar tolle bands gefunden *stolz auf sich selbst ist*



_Merkt man an deinem YT Profil ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> solltest du auch weil es kein anderer auf dich ist



*gähn*

@ rexo

jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> solltest du auch weil es kein anderer auf dich ist


du BIST NICHT WITZIG.


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gratz, aber find den titel doof, auch wenn ich ihn mim mage bald hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja aber der truthahn is imba und ich hab ja natürlich noch titel rivale an der rockt alles weg! bräucht nur ma wieder nen gescheiten arenamate. :l


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2009)

Heilertod ftw...


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja aber der truthahn is imba und ich hab ja natürlich noch titel rivale an der rockt alles weg! bräucht nur ma wieder nen gescheiten arenamate. :l


pff rivale is low... (hab den zwar selbst aber s2-4 war immer duellant drinne, einma an glad vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
duellant wäre schon was, nur da ham s6 50 rating gefehlt :<
naja egal, zock zurzeit mangels aktivem mate auch kein arena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hm zeit hab ich auch keine mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *gähn*
> 
> @ rexo
> 
> ...


solltest zum artzt gehen..

Da kommt Lachmann mit nem Schwarzen P*nis zum Arzt.
Der schaut in sein Handbuch und ließt vor:
... grüner P*nis - muss amputiert werden ...
... lila P*nis - muss amputiert&#65279; werden ...
... blau-gestreifter Pe*is - muss auch amputiert werden ...
... ahh da haben wir´s: schwarzer P*nis - muss nicht amputiert werden ..."

Lachmann: "Gott sei dank!"

Arzt: "... fällt von selbst ab!"


Hey der ist von kronas nur etwas umgeändert ;D

btw nich pöse sein kleener lachmann


----------



## Firun (26. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> du willst nur saufen!




Pah! als ob ich dich zum Trinken bräuchte .. ^^


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2009)

Gladi inc!!!

Paar Pünktchen noch und gescheite Gegner und ich hab endlich das schwule Mount xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

schlechter witz
mit rechtschreibfehler! es heißt arzt! hah!
und du bist hier der "kleene"!


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Tabuno:
> Ich dachte das Spiel ist so ein mittelding, aber würde es nach meiner persönl. Meinung gehen ist das Ding nicht gerade gut...


ja ich hab die beta angezockt und ab level 7 hats mir gereicht. aber ich muss sagen der visions-trailer sieht echt gut aus. 
@ brille tja warst ja zu faul deinen rogue hochzuzocken rogue+priest wär halt schon n1 gewesen.


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_go Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Gladi inc!!!
> 
> Paar Pünktchen noch und gescheite Gegner und ich hab endlich das schwule Mount xD


hoffentlich wirst von skaary abgezogen *fg*



Tabuno schrieb:


> @ brille tja warst ja zu faul deinen rogue hochzuzocken rogue+priest wär halt schon n1 gewesen.


der is mittlerweile als ally auf meinem stammserver und dem fehlen noch 2 lvl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> schlechter witz
> mit rechtschreibfehler! es heißt arzt! hah!
> und du bist hier der "kleene"!


rechtschreib fehler an kronas richten ich hab nur lachmann und bei P*nis dass e weg gemacht^^


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der is mittlerweile als ally auf meinem stammserver und dem fehlen noch 2 lvl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bin enttäuscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_ein Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> solltest zum *artzt* gehen..






Edou schrieb:


> rechtschreib fehler an kronas richten ich hab nur lachmann und bei P*nis dass e weg gemacht^^



pah


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hoffentlich wirst von skaary abgezogen *fg*



Wers Skaary? Achja Armory nicht aktuell sind bei 2524 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pah


naja ok oben ists von mir *entschuldige* aber mehr nicht! reg dich ab zombie vikinger....sei nicht sauer auf die eregtions störung


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich bin enttäuscht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa, atm hätt ich eh 0 zeit



Arosk schrieb:


> Wers Skaary? Achja Armory nicht aktuell sind bei 2524
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


w00t du kennst skaary nich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ayrez? ;o


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa, atm hätt ich eh 0 zeit
> 
> 
> w00t du kennst skaary nich?
> ...



Achsooooo. Haben wir schon geboxt <3 Punktemaschine.


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> naja ok oben ists von mir *entschuldige* aber mehr nicht! reg dich ab zombie vikinger....sei nicht sauer auf die* eregtions *störung


_
Hats editier und noch immer falsch :/ 

Erektionsstöhrung_


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> naja ok oben ists von mir *entschuldige* aber mehr nicht! reg dich ab zombie vikinger....sei nicht sauer auf die eregtions störung



aha


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa, atm hätt ich eh 0 zeit


dienstag abend 10 spiele sind immer drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 achja und iwie find ich das buffed-ts komisch^^


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Hats editier und noch immer falsch :/
> 
> Erektionsstöhrung_



Und? meinst ich acht wirklich gr0ß auf rechtScHAibung? solange man es lesen kann und man es versteht ist doch gut.....

btw tierverge.....halt dich raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  btw es heißt HAST nicht hats wenn wir grade dabei sind und editiert nicht editier Oo


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Achsooooo. Haben wir schon geboxt <3 Punktemaschine.


haha geil.. xD
zu bc zeiten warn er und enti/ds mit nem winrating wie der hier im 2er und 3er unterwegs: 
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...d&n=Sidelol




Tabuno schrieb:


> dienstag abend 10 spiele sind immer drin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ohne mist? nich wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Und? meinst ich acht wirklich gr0ß auf rechtScHAibung? solange man es lesen kann und man es versteht ist doch gut.....
> 
> bw *tierverge.*....halt dich raus
> 
> ...




_Ich Warne dichpass auf was du schreibst Edou sonst wierd das schlimme Konsequenzen haben fur uns beide :/_


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Warne dichpass auf was du schreibst Edou sonst wierd das schlimme Konsequenzen haben fur uns beide :/_


ich bekomm ne schreib sperre du nen bann was ist schlimmer? Für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_Das wahr es mir wert _


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ohne mist? nich wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm wieso so wenig zeit?


----------



## Firun (26. November 2009)

ja ich bin auch noch da   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Brauche mal ganz kurzes Feedback:
http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/?p=6
Klappt das? Stehen da alle Daten?


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das wahr es mir wert _


es ist noch nicht passiert also Wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> es ist noch nicht passiert also Wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Ich Sags nur uberspann dne Bogen nicht Edou _


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hm wieso so wenig zeit?


schule und rl... :S


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brauche mal ganz kurzes Feedback:
> http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/?p=6
> Klappt das? Stehen da alle Daten?


naja nur dragon age aber das is ja auch dein einziger eintrag.


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja nur dragon age aber das is ja auch dein einziger eintrag.


Ich meine die Daten, die am Anfang des Textes stehen aka Grafik, Sound etc.


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Sags nur uberspann dne Bogen nicht Edou _


Welchen bogen ich besitze garkeinen oO?


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haha geil.. xD
> zu bc zeiten warn er und enti/ds mit nem winrating wie der hier im 2er und 3er unterwegs:
> http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...d&n=Sidelol



Hart

naja ayrez ist sowieso nicht mehr so gut... hab ich das gefühl... haben heute gegen seinen priest verloren weil mein gladius falsch eingestellt war <.<


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Welchen bogen ich besitze garkeinen oO?


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Du läßt dich dabei filmen Oo


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Du läßt dich dabei filmen Oo



_
Nein :/

Das mochte ich am liebsten tuen wen ich deine ****** Kommentare lese_


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich meine die Daten, die am Anfang des Textes stehen aka Grafik, Sound etc.


jep sind da


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Nein :/
> 
> Das mochte ich am liebsten tuen wen ich deine ****** Kommentare lese_


ohhhh...nicht pöse sein....tu es einfach ne aspirin dannach tut sicher guuuut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




reicht dass dumme comment für kopf vs tisch?


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schule und rl... :S


bist im icq on ? kann dir mal was über mein rl erzählen ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Ihr kennt mich 
Breit gebaut 
Braun gebrannt 
100 Kilo Hantelbank


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bist im icq on ? kann dir mal was über mein rl erzählen ;D


jo... ;D


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jep sind da


Gut, gut. Dann nur noch die Plugins morgen draufziehen und den Aion-Blog schreiben und ein paar andere Dinge veröffentlichen... mwhahahahaha


Tabuno schrieb:


> bist im icq on ? kann dir mal was über mein rl erzählen ;D


Tabuno hat ne Freundin :X


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ohhhh...nicht pöse sein....tu es einfach ne aspirin dannach tut sicher guuuut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_
Hattets du wohl gerne _


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Ihr kennt mich
> Breit gebaut
> Braun gebrannt
> 100 Kilo Hantelbank


find die eine verarsche davon besser^^
breit bekifft,
dosenpfand
100 liter schwarzgebrannt


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

ich liebe bernd das brot^^
Das wetter vorruepsende Vikinger..wie geil xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> find die eine verarsche davon besser^^
> breit bekifft,
> dosenpfand
> 100 liter schwarzgebrannt



ich lag ja beim original schon unterm tisch, aber die verarsche hat das noch um längen getopt xD


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Ihr kennt mich
> Breit gebaut
> Braun gebrannt
> 100 Kilo Hantelbank


cool ich komm vorbei!

fitness studio zu teuer-.- zum trainieren


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2009)

<3


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Jan Hegenberg ftw!


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_@dragon1

Hatte imme rmittleid mit dem Brot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)




----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jan Hegenberg ftw!


jupp


btw meinst net langsam mal enke ausmavatar  raus zu nehmen Oo? mir isses eig wurscht aber nervt dich dass nicht langsam? ok nee lass es blade stört es ja!


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> btw meinst net langsam mal enke ausm profil bild raus zu nehmen Oo? mir isses eig wurscht aber nervt dich dass nicht langsam? ok nee lass es blade stört es ja!


Ich habe a) keinen Ersatzavatar und b) Warum sollte ich es raustun? oO


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2009)

xD


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tabuno hat ne Freundin :X


ne bin glücklicher single


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

yar har har


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@dragon1
> 
> Hatte imme rmittleid mit dem Brot
> 
> ...


me 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@edu+razy;:
Ich will nicht untaktvoll sein, aber ich sehe Selbstmord als das Zeichen der Schwaeche. Ihr koennt jetzt sagen wie schlimm ers hatte, aber er ist von der Realitaet geflohen


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ne bin glücklicher single


Verdammt...
Ich bin ein glücklicher Redakteur :O


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe a) keinen Ersatzavatar und b) Warum sollte ich es raustun? oO


b)ka? vll ist die emotionale bindung zu seelisch anstrenegnd aber nee lass es es ärgert blade so schön


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verdammt...
> Ich bin ein glücklicher Redakteur :O


ich bin eine glückliche brille


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> xD



1 uns 2 sind 3 xDDDD


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin eine glückliche brille


*happy camper* are *nice* to *smell* you


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich bin eine glückliche brille


arme klo brille XD


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> @vorposter:
> Ich will nicht untaktvoll sein, aber ich sehe Selbstmord als das Zeichen der Schwaeche. Ihr koennt jetzt sagen wie schlimm ers hatte, aber er ist von der Realitaet geflohen


Wenn jemand extreme Depressionen, wie Enke etc., hat, denkt man nicht an die Folgen, was danach ist oder anderes. Man will einfach nur noch sein Leben beenden und bekommt einen Tunnelblick. Die Umwelt interessiert einen nicht mehr, man will es einfach nur hinter sich haben...


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn jemand extreme Depressionen, wie Enke etc., hat, denkt man nicht an die Folgen, was danach ist oder anderes. Man will einfach nur noch sein Leben beenden und bekommt einen Tunnelblick. Die Umwelt interessiert einen nicht mehr, man will es einfach nur hinter sich haben...


yo traurig aber wahr =(


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn jemand extreme Depressionen, wie Enke etc., hat, denkt man nicht an die Folgen, was danach ist oder anderes. Man will einfach nur noch sein Leben beenden und bekommt einen Tunnelblick. Die Umwelt interessiert einen nicht mehr, man will es einfach nur hinter sich haben...


*seufz* aber es ist nichts bewundernswertes, dass man ihm wie nem helden hinteherblickt.


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin ein glücklicher Redakteur :O


is eigentlich auch mein berufswunsch, wieso nicht sein hobby zum beruf machen? die deutsche rechtschreibung beherrsch ich eigentlich sehr gut und die grammatik passt auch denk ich.. müsst ich nur mal was schreiben...


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *seufz* aber es ist nichts bewundernswertes, dass man ihm wie nem helden hinteherblickt.


Er war davor ein Held, ein verdammt menschlicher Held. Er war anders, als ein Großteil der Fußballer. Er war immer für seine Fans da, ihn hat es nicht gestört, dass man ihn angeredet hat etc. Er hat sich nicht versteckt vor seinen Fans, sondern nur vor sich selbst...
Enke war ein Torwart, der menschlicher war, als andere Torhüter.



Tabuno schrieb:


> is eigentlich auch mein berufswunsch, wieso nicht sein hobby zum beruf machen? die deutsche rechtschreibung beherrsch ich eigentlich sehr gut und die grammatik passt auch denk ich.. müsst ich nur mal was schreiben...


Das könntest du ja glatt auf meinen Blog tun, sobald die Registration freigeschalten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

meine mutter hat mir heute nen spongebob adventskalender geholt ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das könntest du ja glatt auf meinen Blog tun, sobald die Registration freigeschalten ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja ich könnte ja mal nen versuch starten das dann noch schön mit screenshots gestalten... naja früh übt sich, ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> meine mutter hat mir heute nen spongebob adventskalender geholt .....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*prust*


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja ich könnte ja mal nen versuch starten das dann noch schön mit screenshots gestalten... naja früh übt sich, ne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt, da müsste ich ja noch ein Tutorial schreiben... ach oh weh. Das schaff ich alles morgen :X Aion-Blog muss dann wohl bis Samstag warten


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er war davor ein Held, ein verdammt menschlicher Held. Er war anders, als ein Großteil der Fußballer. Er war immer für seine Fans da, ihn hat es nicht gestört, dass man ihn angeredet hat etc. Er hat sich nicht versteckt vor seinen Fans, sondern nur vor sich selbst...
> Enke war ein Torwart, der menschlicher war, als andere Torhüter.
> 
> 
> ...


Jo ich hab mal mit ihm (KURZ) indirekt reden können^^ nachm schalke spiel (jo ich maga uch hannover 2ter lieblings verein!! auch wenn ich immoment kaum fussball verfolge) und habn autogramm...so wie er sich damals präsentiert hatt war er ganz nett..


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> *prust*



im ersten moment wusste ich nicht ob ich weinen oder lachen sollte
im zweiten moment dacht ich mir: naja, schokolade ist schokolade xD


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> im ersten moment wusste ich nicht ob ich weinen oder lachen sollte
> im zweiten moment dacht ich mir: naja, schokolade ist schokolade xD


er hatt es geblickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> im ersten moment wusste ich nicht ob ich weinen oder lachen sollte
> im zweiten moment dacht ich mir: naja, schokolade ist schokolade xD


machs wie ich: Hinten auf, alles in einen grossen Becher, vorm Pc tisch stellen knabbern^^


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Stimmt, da müsste ich ja noch ein Tutorial schreiben... ach oh weh. Das schaff ich alles morgen :X Aion-Blog muss dann wohl bis Samstag warten


wie man eine gute review schreibt? joa mich würds interessieren woher bekommste eigentlich die ganzen spiele zum testen? man will die sich ja kaum selbst alle zulegen..


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

boah....heute seit 3 wochen das erste mal wieder iner muckibude gewesen...ich bin so kaputt D:

@ dragon
das darf ich nicht :x xD


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wie man eine gute review schreibt? joa mich würds interessieren woher bekommste eigentlich die ganzen spiele zum testen? man will die sich ja kaum selbst alle zulegen..


jo würd vll auch mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vll wird dass ja auch ganz nett spieleredakteur...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. November 2009)

gn8 all^^


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wie man eine gute review schreibt? joa mich würds interessieren woher bekommste eigentlich die ganzen spiele zum testen? man will die sich ja kaum selbst alle zulegen..


Bis vor 1 1/2 Monaten hab ich mir alle selbst gekauft, nun bekomm ich ein paar, weil ich zur Presse gehöre. Und nicht nur, wie man eine gute Review schreibt, sondern auch das Vorschaubild hinbekommt, Screenshots etc. einfügt.



Edou schrieb:


> jo würd vll auch mal testen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tja dann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> gn8 all^^




nacht ^^


bin auch weg, nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bis vor 1 1/2 Monaten hab ich mir alle selbst gekauft, nun bekomm ich ein paar, weil ich zur Presse gehöre. Und nicht nur, wie man eine gute Review schreibt, sondern auch das Vorschaubild hinbekommt, Screenshots etc. einfügt.


hört sich richtig gut an, genau das würde mich auch interessieren mit den screenshots etc. aber leider muss ich auch sagen bin ich son gamer der schnell an nem game festklebt. :l


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bis vor 1 1/2 Monaten hab ich mir alle selbst gekauft, nun bekomm ich ein paar, weil ich zur Presse gehöre. Und nicht nur, wie man eine gute Review schreibt, sondern auch das Vorschaubild hinbekommt, Screenshots etc. einfügt.
> 
> 
> Tja dann...
> ...


nice nice testest du nur pc games oder auch konsole?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. November 2009)

Xaye der Pilger Grüßt euch =)


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hört sich richtig gut an, genau das würde mich auch interessieren mit den screenshots etc. aber leider muss ich auch sagen bin ich son gamer der schnell an nem game festklebt. :l


Mir wäre ja ein LoL-Review sehr gerne... da ich keine Zeit habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edou schrieb:


> nice nice testest du nur pc games oder auch konsole?


Nur PC-Games bekomme ich gratis. Allerdings mache ich mich derzeit an einem Wii-Test und auch an Video-Reviews


----------



## Firun (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bis vor 1 1/2 Monaten hab ich mir alle selbst gekauft, nun bekomm ich ein paar, weil ich zur Presse gehöre. Und nicht nur, wie man eine gute Review schreibt, sondern auch das Vorschaubild hinbekommt, Screenshots etc. einfügt.



Für welche Zeitung schreibst du denn?


----------



## Skatero (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> meine mutter hat mir heute nen spongebob adventskalender geholt .....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der ist sicher cool.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

das hier kann ich euch nicht vorenthalten 



eine perle deutschen rap´s

so jetzt bin ich weg^^


@ skatero
mehr als cool!
vltra cool!


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir wäre ja ein LoL-Review sehr gerne... da ich keine Zeit habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa ich könnts mal probieren nachdem du das tutorial geschrieben hast.. aber du darfst nicht zu viel erwarten, wäre ja dann meine erste review aber ich würd mein bestes geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Für welche Zeitung schreibst du denn?


Zeitung nicht, Online-Magazin. Siehe unten in meiner Sig, gamerlobby.de . Eigentlich ein Hobbyprojekt, was mittlerweile einigen zuspruch von verschiedenen Firmen bekommt.


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das hier kann ich euch nicht vorenthalten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nacht


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> joa ich könnts mal probieren nachdem du das tutorial geschrieben hast.. aber du darfst nicht zu viel erwarten, wäre ja dann meine erste review aber ich würd mein bestes geben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich schau da sowieso rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zeitung nicht, Online-Magazin. Siehe unten in meiner Sig, gamerlobby.de . Eigentlich ein Hobbyprojekt, was mittlerweile einigen zuspruch von verschiedenen Firmen bekommt.




Coole Sache, gefällt mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Coole Sache, gefällt mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke =) 
So spar ich wenigstens ein wenig Geld :X


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich schau da sowieso rüber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schon klar wirst ja nicht irgendeinen mist veröffentlichen aber feedback wäre dann ganz fein was ich ändern könnte und allgemein noch tipps eben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> schon klar wirst ja nicht irgendeinen mist veröffentlichen aber feedback wäre dann ganz fein was ich ändern könnte und allgemein noch tipps eben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa. Ich versuch das dann morgen alles hinzubekommen, die Registration freizuschalten und das Tutorial online zu stellen...


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa. Ich versuch das dann morgen alles hinzubekommen, die Registration freizuschalten und das Tutorial online zu stellen...


alles klar hört sich gut an.. ich geh jetzt schlafen morgen bio arbeit und so.. sag mir dann morgen im icq bescheid. n8!


----------



## Firun (26. November 2009)

Erinnert mich ein wenig an meinen Schreiberling Anfang , hab damals für ein Mittelalter Online Magazin geschrieben, hat echt Spass gemacht , und von heute auf morgen war die Seite down und der Chefredakteur weg, das war etwas unlustig, naja und seitdem springe ich halt als nebenberuflicher freier Schreiber rum, macht aber auch Spass.


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Erinnert mich ein wenig an meinen Schreiberling Anfang , hab damals für ein Mittelalter Online Magazin geschrieben, hat echt Spass gemacht , und von heute auf morgen war die Seite down und der Chefredakteur weg, das war etwas unlustig, naja und seitdem springe ich halt als nebenberuflicher freier Schreiber rum, macht aber auch Spass.


Und ich mach alle diese Projekte nur, um wenigstens ein wenig Praktische Arbeit und Erfahrung zu sammeln... anders geht es hier in dieser Einöde net :S

Naja bin auch mal schlafen, Gute Nacht


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

nacht razyl


----------



## Firun (26. November 2009)

gn8 razyl


----------



## Skatero (26. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich mach alle diese Projekte nur, um wenigstens ein wenig Praktische Arbeit und Erfahrung zu sammeln... anders geht es hier in dieser Einöde net :S
> 
> Naja bin auch mal schlafen, Gute Nacht


Gute Nacht


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

schau mir grad survivor series an @ alko


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2009)

Pizza im Ofen!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> schau mir grad survivor series an @ alko



Ich habs Live gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hatte nen geilen Stream auf ner französuchen Seite. So perfekte HD Qualität. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Pizza im Ofen!!!


gude^^

@ alko sind grade beim einzug beim tradi match orton kofi punk un so^^ grade kommt captain charisma


----------



## Skatero (26. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Pizza im Ofen!!!


Ich hatte vorher eine Pizza.


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

william regal soll sich endlich aus der wwe verpissen den mag doch eh keiner und drauf hatt er genauso wenig und der ist alt!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> william regal soll sich endlich aus der wwe verpissen den mag doch eh keiner und drauf hatt er genauso wenig und der ist alt!



Der hat ein kaputtenes Herz. Ärzte haben geraten, er soltle sich ein neues transplantieren lasse. Er hätte damit seine Karriere beenden müssen, also macht er keine OP.


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der hat ein kaputtenes Herz. Ärzte haben geraten, er soltle sich ein neues transplantieren lasse. Er hätte damit seine Karriere beenden müssen, also macht er keine OP.


und grade aus dem grund soll er doch aufhören...mein gott ich mag seine rolle nicht ich find sie unnötig...ist nen dauer jobber der immo etwas mehr in die wwe darf...


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2009)

hm... naja bin mal weg, muß morgen relativ früh raus, haunse rein!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> hm... naja bin mal weg, muß morgen relativ früh raus, haunse rein!


hauens raus und gn8


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_Hba ne kleine frage weis einer ob es schwer ist E-Gitarre zu lernen ??_


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

mvp wird gepusht oO? gut nacht arosk


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hba ne kleine frage weis einer ob es schwer ist E-Gitarre zu lernen ??_


geht geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_wie geht geht ??_


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _wie geht geht ??_


also mit lehrer und motivation deinerseits isses jetzt nich sooo schwer :S


----------



## Skatero (26. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _wie geht geht ??_


Dass es geht.


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_Motivation ist vorhandne lehrer nicht ^^_


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_O Noez Rexo killt die NS 
_


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _O Noez Rexo killt die NS
> _


... iwie kann man den satz falsch verstehen...^^


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_o.O_


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ... iwie kann man den satz falsch verstehen...^^


jupp....


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_Yay 5 Gäste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt doch rein und schreibt was wir toten euch nicht xD _


----------



## Skatero (26. November 2009)

Also ich geh dann mal.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Edou (26. November 2009)

Now i go to hell,but i cant rest in peace...see ya tomorrow....REST IN PEACE!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. November 2009)

Gleich schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (26. November 2009)

ich bin fast allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_NOIN_


----------



## Petersburg (26. November 2009)

Mist xD


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_Wie findest meine Sig und den neuen ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Petersburg (26. November 2009)

8 von 10 Punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: und wieder allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (27. November 2009)

Argh mein Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub ich geh jetzt auch malieber ins Bett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyradix (27. November 2009)

kann net pennen und mir is langweilig .. 

 need help plx ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. November 2009)

Moin


Heut wieder Hellsing ultimate Ova angeguckt... <3
Victoria ist so...hot^^


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

oi


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2009)

http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/
ES LEBT! :X


----------



## dragon1 (27. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/
> ES LEBT! :X


ich geb dir 9/10^^ Der Bericht hat mir gut gefallen


----------



## Edou (27. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/
> ES LEBT! :X


cool schaus mir an wenn ich aus pvp raus bin


btw nabnd


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich geb dir 9/10^^ Der Bericht hat mir gut gefallen


Nur 9/10? Ich bin enttäuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edou schrieb:


> btw nabnd


Einen wunderschönen Guten Abend Edou


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/
> ES LEBT! :X



I'M GOING TO KILL IT

*TAKES OUT THE HAXXXOOOAAARRRR TOOL*


----------



## Firun (27. November 2009)

Nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur 9/10? Ich bin enttäuscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*troest* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

Meine Katze will grad die Magensäure regulierenden Tabletten fressen <.<


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> I'M GOING TO KILL IT
> 
> *TAKES OUT THE HAXXXOOOAAARRRR TOOL*


Du killst es schon mal gar nicht...



Firun schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abend Firun


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du killst es schon mal gar nicht...



Warum nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

dumdidum


----------



## Edou (27. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


huhu firun



razyl 11/10....

sieht nett aus^^ und alles drum und drann respekt gut gelungen^^


----------



## wowraider (27. November 2009)

ja warum denn nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil es rein zufällig mein Blog ist?



DER schrieb:


> dumdidum


Huhu Lachmann



Edou schrieb:


> razyl 11/10....
> 
> sieht nett aus^^ und alles drum und drann respekt gut gelungen^^


Danke =)


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil es rein zufällig mein Blog ist?
> 
> 
> Huhu Lachmann
> ...



Wer sagt das ich ihn nicht hacken kann?

Naja... ist das ein Template oder selbst zusammengebaut?


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Huhu Lachmann



moin razyl ^^



und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Edou (27. November 2009)

pvpäää


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ich ihn nicht hacken kann?
> 
> Naja... ist das ein Template oder selbst zusammengebaut?


1. Ich. 
2. Template, ich hab 2 Linke Hände, wenn es um Kunst etc. geht


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

macht was!


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> macht was!


*Lachmann auslachen*


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Lachmann auslachen*



so war das aber nicht gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so war das aber nicht gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*lachmann beiß*


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> *lachmann beiß*



so war das auch nicht gemeint


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

Das besser?


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2009)

Kurze Designfrage:
Sieht der Blog, den Link habt Ihr ja, so besser aus?


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das besser?



hm...ok

aber ich hör grad eh das 


geiles cover

@ razyl
jap


----------



## Edou (27. November 2009)

*lachmann tröst*


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

Ich hör grad das ganze Black Ice Album xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

hmm...vom neuen AC/DC album kenn ich fast gar nix, das muss ich ma ändern^^
aber bin grad irwie im finntroll,kataklysm,iron maiden rausch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/AC/DC-Diskografie <-


----------



## Edou (27. November 2009)

LEUTEEEEEEE ES IST FREITAG SPAMMMMMT!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kuhl


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (27. November 2009)

Hallo Welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. November 2009)

gn8^^


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2009)

*gähn*


----------



## Petersburg (27. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *gähn*



wie kann man nur um die Uhrzeit schohn müde sein?! xD


----------



## Edou (27. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> wie kann man nur um die Uhrzeit schohn müde sein?! xD


wüßt ich auch gerne


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> wie kann man nur um die Uhrzeit schohn müde sein?! xD


Wo steht, dass ich müde bin? Es ist nur gerade sehr langweilig


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2009)

Hm, Wiki ist 2 Milliarden Euro wert.
Google.com ist 8.37 Billion Dollar wert.
Mein Blog ist 405.169,89 Euro wert... 
Komische Seite


----------



## Edou (27. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, Wiki ist 2 Milliarden Euro wert.
> Google.com ist 8.37 Billion Dollar wert.
> Mein Blog ist 405.169,89 Euro wert...
> Komische Seite


lol?


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lol?


Joa... ich finds auch kurios =)


----------



## Nawato (27. November 2009)

Abend/Nacht/Guten Tot/What ever


----------



## Edou (27. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa... ich finds auch kurios =)



welche seite


Nawato schrieb:


> Abend/Nacht/*Guten Tot*/What ever


moin

btw joa jutn tot


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa... ich finds auch kurios =)



Link?


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> welche seite





Arosk schrieb:


> Link?


http://bizinformation.org/de/www.razylgaming.cwsurf.de


----------



## Nawato (27. November 2009)

LOL ist das überhaupt glaubwürdig?


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> LOL ist das überhaupt glaubwürdig?


Die Zahlen von Google etc. könnten so gesehen stimmen... aber ich denke, nein.


----------



## Kronas (27. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> LOL ist das überhaupt glaubwürdig?


ey ich neede dich bei skype


----------



## Nawato (27. November 2009)

OK SIR xD Namensklauer du ^^


----------



## Kronas (27. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> OK SIR xD Namensklauer du ^^


hab dich net inner liste^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ey ich neede dich bei skype



und ich werde hier nichtmal gefragt, sau laden hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ey ich neede dich bei skype



dein avatar ist so geil xD lach mich immer schlapp wenn ichs seh


----------



## Kronas (27. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und ich werde hier nichtmal gefragt, sau laden hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast kein skype meintest du


----------



## Nawato (27. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> OK SIR xD Namensklauer du ^^


Oh nein Namensklauer warst du nicht sorry falsches Forum xD du warst Namensver***altiger


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du hast kein skype meintest du



ich hab skype D:
nur zurzeit leider kein funktionierendes headset


----------



## Edou (27. November 2009)

so ich geh auch off....hab morgen noch was vor in der frühe cu


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

nacht edou


hmm...wenn johan hegg deutsch singt hört sich das an als würde er englisch singen!


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

Lachmann, soll ich dich anrufen und volllabern mit vollem Mund? Wenn ja, gib addy.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Lachmann, soll ich dich anrufen und volllabern mit vollem Mund? Wenn ja, gib addy.



ich werd zwar nicht gern schräg von der seite angelabbert, aber klar warum nich?^^
meine addy is lachmannlol
lachmann war schon besetzt -_-


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich werd zwar nicht gern schräg von der seite angelabbert, aber klar warum nich?^^
> meine addy is lachmannlol
> lachmann war schon besetzt -_-


Warum nicht lachmannrofl? xD


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

mann muß mir langweilig sein... naja ich laber grad bissel mit toffel... die failen grad in arena und so xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum nicht lachmannrofl? xD



hm....gute idee


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

Wie wärs mit DERLachmann?


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit DERLachmann?


Auf den Namen wär Lachmann NIE gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit DERLachmann?




egal, jetzt bin ich lachmannlol xD


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> egal, jetzt bin ich lachmannlol xD


lachmannlol - lol


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

OK :O


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2009)

Von der Leyen wird Arbeitsministerin - das war es dann wohl mit dem Spielejournalismus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> lachmannlol - lol



lol


Arosk schrieb:


> OK :O



GUT :O


----------



## Petersburg (27. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> GUT :O



GUT :O


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> GUT :O



HART 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

boah, scheiße laggt mein skype -.-


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2009)

Zum 30. Mal schau ich mir den Aion-Visions Trailer an und ich bin immer noch begeistert


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. November 2009)

Zählt mal die F in dem Satz 

FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE-

SULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTIF-

IC STUDY COMBINED WITH THE

EXPERIENCE OF YEARS



wer das schon kennt bitte nicht die lösung sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab das gestern gefunden und fand des sehr erstaunlich xD


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> wer das schon kennt bitte nicht die lösung sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist so aaaaaaaaaalt


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist so aaaaaaaaaalt



ich verstehs nicht ....


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich verstehs nicht ....


Wie, nicht verstehen?


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

/tar toffel

Copy&Paste <3


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. November 2009)

schreib halt wieviele du gezählt hasst


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie, nicht verstehen?



ich meinte das mit den Fs zählen O_o
sind 3 Fs,und?


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. November 2009)

Falsch es sind nämlich 6,  das gehirn kann das wort OF nicht verarbeiten, zähl nochmal jetz wo du das mit dem OF weißt


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Falsch es sind nämlich 6,  das gehirn kann das wort OF nicht verarbeiten, zähl nochmal jetz wo du das mit dem OF weißt



:O
ich bin verwirrt :O
mein gehirn ist doof!


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Falsch es sind nämlich 6,  das gehirn kann das wort OF nicht verarbeiten, zähl nochmal jetz wo du das mit dem OF weißt


Es gibt einige Leute, deren Gehirn das Wort OF verarbeiten kann...


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Falsch es sind nämlich 6,  das gehirn kann das wort OF nicht verarbeiten, zähl nochmal jetz wo du das mit dem OF weißt



geh weg!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

bin mal weg, nacht ^^


----------



## Kargaro (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es gibt einige Leute, deren Gehirn das Wort OF verarbeiten kann...


*zustimm*

Ich hab gleich beim ersten mal 6 gezählt. Ich hab einfach den Satz gar nicht wirklich gelesen und nur auf die Fs geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (28. November 2009)

Keiner mehr da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (28. November 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Keiner mehr da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist doch immer so aber eine gewissen Uhrzeit


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

moin


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

*schleichwerbung* Stimmt ab wegen der BAZN hymne...bis jetzt hab nur  ich sola Brille und Lachmann abgestimmt, gogo geht nur mehr bis 24:00

OH GOTT 4 min vorbei und nur wir beide on wo ist der rest? Hat die Zombieapokalypse schon begonnen?


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Wer schon immer wissen wollte, wie ich zu Aion stehe, sollte meinen neuen Blog anschauen... jaja Schleichwerbung ftw!

@ Dragon:
was fürn ding?


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer schon immer wissen wollte, wie ich zu Aion stehe, sollte meinen neuen Blog anschauen... jaja Schleichwerbung ftw!
> 
> @ Dragon:
> was fürn ding?


Im Zombieapokalypse Thread, die BAZN ist die Buffed Anti Zombie Nerd - Gruppe.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Dragon:
> was fürn ding?



ZOHOHOHOHMBIIIIIIIIEEEEEEES


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Achso, das ist mir doch egal oO
Andere Frage:
Wie kann ich in Audacity mein Projekt speichern, als ne WMA/Mp3 what ever Datei? und nicht als Audacity Datei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer schon immer wissen wollte, wie ich zu Aion stehe, sollte meinen neuen Blog anschauen... jaja Schleichwerbung ftw!


Darf ich kritisieren?
Sachen wie





> und ich HASSE Final Fantasy


sind nicht gerade Objektive Gruende, ein spiel schlecht zu bewwerten.
Ich bin von Aion zwar nichtmal begeistert gewesen, als ich die Gameplay Guides las, aber soetwas sollte eigentlich nicht drinnstehen, denk ich,


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Und was geht bei euch so ab?



ich bin aufgestanden und hab mich vorn pc gesetzt, und da sitz ich jetzt immernoch ^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Darf ich kritisieren?
> Sachen wie
> sind nicht gerade Objektive Gruende, ein spiel schlecht zu bewwerten.
> Ich bin von Aion zwar nichtmal begeistert gewesen, als ich die Gameplay Guides las, aber soetwas sollte eigentlich nicht drinnstehen, denk ich,


Hab ich das Spiel irgendwie dort bewertet? Das war eine Kolumne (siehe Kategorie im Blog), bei einer objektiven Bewertung sieht das ganze dann ein wenig anders aus. Ich bin noch nicht soweit, Aion irgendeine Prozentzahl um die Ohren zu hauen.


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

> Alle sollen es wissen, ich bin angepisst wegen ner Gothic...
> Ich zieh um, nach Aachen ... -.-
> Mein Praktikum ist anstrengend, mein kleiner Finger ist aber dieses mal nicht eingefroren
> Außerdem geh ich gleich zum Kumpel und penn mal wieder bei dem
> ...


Also ich lese grade Heul-Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne scherz, ich kenn das gefuehl sich am abend zum Pc zu schleppen und sich ueber den Scheiss Tag beschweren zu muessen, um sich besser zu fuehlen^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Mir gings heute beschissen!!!!
> Lachmann ... tröste mich



/target lekraan
/trösten

besser?


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das war eine Kolumne


Oh uebersehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hm, wuerde es dir helfen wenn ich den Link zum Blog an Freunde weiterschicke, damit du beruemter wirst?


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Oh uebersehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei einem Review wäre der Text a) länger, b) mit zwischenüberschriften ausgestattet, c) mit Screenshots gepflegt und vor allem hätte eine Wertung drunter gestanden ><


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bei einem Review wäre der Text a) länger, b) mit zwischenüberschriften ausgestattet, c) mit Screenshots gepflegt und vor allem hätte eine Wertung drunter gestanden ><


Jaja ich und meine ungeduld >.<


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Zu 1) Es rennt ne Gothic an die was von mir will und jetzt komm ich mir auf gewisserweise verarscht vor, da sie in ihrem Status drinne steht "ich bin glücklich"
> 2)Ich will nicht umziehen ... ich bin eingefleischter Augsburger bzw. Bayer
> 3)Ich bin einfach nur Schroitt vom Praktikum
> 4)beim Kumpel wie immer mal auschilln
> ...


*reicht dem Kesverteiler nen schokokeks*
/tar Lekraan
/cast Troesten (Rang 13)
/targetlasttarget


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> /tar DER Lachmann
> /kiss


Zungenkuss?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> /tar DER Lachmann
> /kiss



ehh....


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

So, innerhalb 2 Stunden einen Videogametest gemacht \o/ nur noch den scheiß film konvertieren, in HD umwandeln und dann hochladen... ich freu mich auf die YT comments 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du willst nicht?



ich werd nicht gern von jungs geküsst, musst du wissen O_o


----------



## Skatero (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, innerhalb 2 Stunden einen Videogametest gemacht \o/ nur noch den scheiß film konvertieren, in HD umwandeln und dann hochladen... ich freu mich auf die YT comments
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Welches Spiel hast du denn getestet?


----------



## Skatero (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich werd nicht gern von jungs geküsst, musst du wissen O_o


Sei doch nicht so fies zu Lekraan. Küss ihn einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sei doch nicht so fies zu Lekraan. Küss ihn einfach.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
warum küsst du ihn nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





schon klar lekraan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nacht ^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Welches Spiel hast du denn getestet?


LoL, wenn auch etwas kurz gemacht. Blöde 10 min Sperre bei YT <<


----------



## Skatero (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nein danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Will ich ihn nicht küssen.
2. Will er mich nicht küssen.
3. Küsse ich sowieso keine Jungs.


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, innerhalb 2 Stunden einen Videogametest gemacht \o/ nur noch den scheiß film konvertieren, in HD umwandeln und dann hochladen... ich freu mich auf die YT comments
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meine Hellseher-kraefte sagen:
von den ersten 20 Posts:
1 Link zu einem Rickroll-video
3 Mal Chaincomment ala "schick weiter sonst gibts watsche"
6 Flames, das spiel waere scheisse
5 Leute, die den rest wegen Ot flamen
1ner der die 6 beleidigt, sie haetten keine ahnung
3 Leute, die Fanbois von dem Videogame sind und dich flamen, weil du auch kritik ausgeuebt hast. 
1ner der der ein Pennergame-Link postet
1ner der sich aufregt, das es 21 Posts statt 20 sind.


----------



## Rexo (28. November 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Meine Hellseher-kraefte sagen:
> von den ersten 20 Posts:
> 1 Link zu einem Rickroll-video
> 3 Mal Chaincomment ala "schick weiter sonst gibts watsche"
> ...


Und der Videoersteller, aka Razyl, löscht den ganzen Scheiß und ist dann der böse Zensur-Onkel... :X


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


neuer ava oder lagts mein Gehirn nur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> 1. Will ich ihn nicht küssen.
> 2. Will er mich nicht küssen.
> 3. Küsse ich sowieso keine Jungs.



dann verlang sowas auch nicht von mir :<


dragon1 schrieb:


> Meine Hellseher-kraefte sagen:



das kenn ich irgendwo her^^


Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



moin


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das kenn ich irgendwo her^^


bin sicher nicht der erste der auf die idee gekommen ist, aber der text ist 100 von mir geschrieben^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Emo-Furry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> neuer ava oder lagts mein Gehirn nur?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_
Is der selbe avatar nur in na anderen farbe und und anderes design 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> bin sicher nicht der erste der auf die idee gekommen ist, aber der text ist 100 von mir geschrieben^^



hmm^^
ich mein das ich das schonmal irgendwo gesehen/gelsen hab ^^


----------



## Rexo (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Emo-Furry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_**eye roll**_


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _**eye roll**_


Sorry, war aber das erste was mir in den Sinn gekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Huhu Rexo btw


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

tom> Hey Alter, warum ziehst du rdir immer diese kochsendungen rein? Du kannst nich mal kochen -.-
sable2> Ja, und du guckst pornos...
tom> na ... ja... ach fick dich!



mwhaha ich liebe germanbash


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> mwhaha ich liebe germanbash


iBash > GBash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> tom> Hey Alter, warum ziehst du rdir immer diese kochsendungen rein? Du kannst nich mal kochen -.-
> sable2> Ja, und du guckst pornos...
> tom> na ... ja... ach fick dich!
> 
> ...



wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

http://german-bash.org/action/latest sind heute generell ale voll geil^^ 

Ewgenij> Hab ich heute in der Berufsschule irgendwas interessantes verpasst?
Philipp> Und wie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ewgenij> Erzähl.
Philipp> Ich mit Timur am labern gewesen, Counter-Strike und so halt, unterbricht unsere Lehrerin uns und meint wisst ihr überhaupt noch den Unterschied zwischen eurem Online spielen und dem richtigen Leben?
Ewgenij> Ja und?
Philipp> Ich guck Sie an und meine nur noch ganz trocken: Titten gucken und Titten anfassen.
Philipp> Die Klasse hat gelegen und ich durfte zum Schulleiter. Unsere Lehrerin erzählt Ihm das und er guckt Sie nur noch an und meint: Recht hat er!
 xD

Pia> Hey Süßer! Habe da ein neues Talent entdeckt an mir *g
Zahnstocherfee> Schieß los!
Pia> Ich wette, ich kann erkennen wie du im bett bist nur indem du mir sagst, was du nach dem Sex machst.
Pia> Also, was machst du direkt nach dem Sex? =)
Zahnstocherfee> Ich vergrabe sie erstmal wieder...
Zahnstocherfee> Und?
Pia> Oh mein Gott....


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

<Nordlicht> Ahso, hab ichs euch schon erzählt: Ich vernasche nachher einen alten, bärtigen, fetten Mann
<Nordlicht> Er ist so verdammt süß und toll
<Miez> WTF?! Oo
<Nordlicht> Er heißt Santa Claus und ist aus Schokolade <3 

<Flo> Man, diese überdimensional großen Aladin-Hosen sind so gemütlich...endlich hat alles mal platz was von andren Hosen aufgrund seiner größe eingeengt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
<verena> du meinst deinen Bierbauch? 
<Flo> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(

<f4k3> Schweinegrippe ist wie ein Iphone. Am Anfang sau selten und schwer zu bekommen, und mittlerweile hat Sie jeder...


----------



## Edou (28. November 2009)

huhu


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> huhu


Nabend Edou 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

moin



ahhh...wie schön, bin allein zu hause
parteeey


----------



## Edou (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich bin auch allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 un dbin in PDK^^


----------



## Petersburg (28. November 2009)

<BiBo> Seit der Indizierung von C&C Generals frage ich mich: wie weit wollen die eigentlich noch gehen?  
<Psyman2> In Wien hat ein besoffener Wehrdiener einen Panzer geklaut und ist damit zu seiner Freundin gefahren ^^ der hat die Streckenführung sicher von C&C gelernt  
<BiBo> lol ^^ aber mal ernsthaft, wer hat schon eine Waffe daheim  
<uga> <<< !  
<BiBo> o_O  
<Psyman2> Außerdem ist er CS und TacOps Süchtler  
<uga> und Psy ist beim Heer und C&C Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<Psyman2> Ist doch perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 uga stürmt den Bundestag und ich lenke die Wehrmacht mit meinen Panzertruppen ab, wir brauchen nur noch eine Armee  
<MexX> Ich bin Altenpfleger  
<Psyman2> yesss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einfach nur genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ahhh...wie schön, bin allein zu hause
> parteeey


Jetzt kannste endlich wieder YpsilonPeh aufrufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

The_GGA> Ninjas verlieren einfach niemals nen Kampf. Das passiert nicht.
desplesda> Was, wenn zwei Teams von Ninjas gegeneinander kämpfen? Wer gewinnt dann?
The_GGA> Die Ninjas.
desplesda> Der Punkt geht an dich



HDStyle> Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen, dass irgendwie nie Amokläufe an Hauptschulen stattfinden? o.o
Crytek> Ja ist klar. Da schießen ja auch alle zurück.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> <BiBo> Seit der Indizierung von C&C Generals frage ich mich: wie weit wollen die eigentlich noch gehen?
> <Psyman2> In Wien hat ein besoffener Wehrdiener einen Panzer geklaut und ist damit zu seiner Freundin gefahren ^^ der hat die Streckenführung sicher von C&C gelernt
> <BiBo> lol ^^ aber mal ernsthaft, wer hat schon eine Waffe daheim
> <uga> <<< !
> ...



loooool xD


Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt kannste endlich wieder YpsilonPeh aufrufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



99% der videos sind einfach ekelhaft


Spoiler



ernsthaft...solche videos wie "ich besuchr meine oma im altersheim" oder die frau die mit ihrer "mumu" ne zigarette geraucht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt kannste endlich wieder YpsilonPeh aufrufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lassen wir das thema ^^
Ich oute mich lieber nicht dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

nab0rnd


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nab0rnd



m0in


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> lassen wir das thema ^^
> Ich oute mich lieber nicht dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir wissen, dass die Seite deine Startseite ist oo



Grüne schrieb:


> nab0rnd


WB Brilli

@ Lachmann: 
DAS wollten wir gar nicht wissen -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Lachmann:
> DAS wollten wir gar nicht wissen -.-



du hast damit angefangen :x


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du hast damit angefangen :x


Wo habe ich Titelüberschriften von solchen Videos geschrieben?...


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

*alle beweise wurden vernichtet* muahaha


----------



## Edou (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt kannste endlich wieder YpsilonPeh aufrufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Heut hatt mich nen dk auf igno gepackt der mich seit tagen genervt hatt ich erzähl ma (grade rauche pause in pdk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich war mit ihm pdc,anscheinendweil ich da nen "imba" heiler war hatt der mich auf fl gepackt immer wenn ich einloggte ud auch so kommste mit (der sagte nichtmal wohin Oo) Ich immer nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja heute wars wieder soweit ich logg ein was is? er schreibt mich an....

so dan ich zu ihm via /w

Flachzange es gelten 3 regeln für dich
regel nr 1 schreib mich niemals an wenn ich gerade einlogger
regel nr 2:spamm mich nicht zu du nervst derbe betty
regel nr 3:meine antwort lautet eh immer nein da ich mir die ID´s für meine gilde aufhebe

Seine antwort war hdf du voll noob (in pdc war ich nochn imba healer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) chill ma sonst knallts

Bevor er mich auf igno hatte schrieb ch ihm noch hör auf mit puppen zu spielen und leg dir nen paar autos zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und in dala hab ich ihn dann ge/roflt ......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dazu muss ich sagen derbst kiddy name...name calling ncht erlubt abe rich geb ma nen tipp es war Todes (mit nem satzzeichen weiß aber nemmer wo) dabei ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo habe ich Titelüberschriften von solchen Videos geschrieben?...



du hast mit yp angefangen!!11


dragon1 schrieb:


> bist nicht mehr ganz dicht?
> Wird brav immer wieder aus der Chronik geloescht ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. November 2009)

_Holx Shit der schwede in das supertalent is genial

LOL brennende Hamster xD_


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Fullquote


Was hat das mit meinen Quote zu tun?oO


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. November 2009)

aabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> aabend



mmoin


----------



## Petersburg (28. November 2009)

<HDStyle> Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen, dass irgendwie nie Amokläufe an Hauptschulen stattfinden? o.o  
<Crytek> Ja ist klar. Da schießen ja auch alle zurück.  

fast genauso genial wie mein vorheriger Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s. habe ja völlig vergessen Moin zusagen... Moin!


----------



## Rexo (28. November 2009)

_Hoi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Igit MR Metahn shcon wieder de ris ekelhaft_


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

@ petersburg
ich kann es bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hat hier schon jemand arthas:rise of the lichking gelesen?


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

flo> alter, sooo geil heute!!!!!
flo> hab ja vor kurzem den pc meiner mutter neu aufgesetzt, und hab ihn halt so zum spaß mafia-server genannt
flo> tja und meine mutter arbeitet ja von zu Hause aus
flo> nach ner weile erzählt si mir so, dass sie mit dem system in der firma totale probleme hat.. sobald sie eingeloggt is, kann sie npaar minuten arbeiten. dann isse wieder draußen
flo> und wieder ne weile später erzählt sie, dass sich in der firma ständig die mafia oder so einhackt.. die schieben alle schon voll die panik, chef hat alle systeme neu gemacht, sogar polizei alarmiert.^^ aber jedes mal wenn sie den hacker blocken isser nach ein paar minuten wieder drin... ich hab tränen gelacht xD
navi> LOL
bonsch> wie geil!


DerrickDeluXe> ...und da fragt er mich doch glatt warum das GIF-Bild sich nicht bewegt, nachdem er es ausgedruckt hatte...


----------



## Firun (28. November 2009)

nabend , ich komme gerade aus HdRO  und muss sagen ja es gefällt mir wieder mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. November 2009)

_Nabend Firun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Firun (28. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend Firun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




huhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2009)

nach ihr nachtschwaermer.
Ich schaetze mal Sabaton-Back in Control wird die BAZN Hymne^^


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend , ich komme gerade aus HdRO  und muss sagen ja es gefällt mir wieder mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HdRo ist nice, aber blöd, wenn man alleine questen muss =(
Abend


----------



## Rexo (28. November 2009)

_OMG!!! 

MR. Methan macht die größe Nummer will nicht wissen mit was der Ballon gefuhlt ist_


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _OMG!!!
> 
> MR. Methan macht die größe Nummer will nicht wissen mit was der Ballon gefuhlt ist_


Warum guckst du eigentlich so einen scheiß? So sterben diese Sendungen ja nie aus -.-


----------



## Rexo (28. November 2009)

_Warte auf die Theremine spielerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Warte auf die Theremine spielerin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das instrument ist sau geil^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Warte auf die Theremine spielerin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wassn das? ^^

edit : wiki war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das instrument ist sau geil^^




_Jop _


----------



## Firun (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> HdRo ist nice, aber blöd, wenn man alleine questen muss =(
> Abend



Bin ja mit nem Bekannten unterwegs, ich Spiele einen Hüter und er einen Runenbewahrer, das klappt ganz gut mit den Quests.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jop _


bin durch deinen post damals und über den wikiartikel so zu welle:erdball gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

irgendwie wird wrestling immer schwuler... oder jedenfalls die wrestler werden immer beknackter


----------



## Rexo (28. November 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> wassn das? ^^
> 
> edit : wiki war schneller
> 
> ...



_
Trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






_


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> irgendwie wird wrestling immer schwuler... oder jedenfalls die wrestler werden immer beknackter


hahaha
da fällt mir immer dieses eine gif ein, das ich ma bei fukung gesehen habe^^
der eine hält vor sich n stab und prustet weiße flüssigkeit raus und der andere reibt den stab... xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hahaha
> da fällt mir immer dieses eine gif ein, das ich ma bei fukung gesehen habe^^
> der eine hält vor sich n stab und prustet weiße flüssigkeit raus und der andere reibt den stab... xD



wtf?!
xD


----------



## Rexo (28. November 2009)

_Jop das is n WTF ^^_


----------



## Edou (28. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Heut hatt mich nen dk auf igno gepackt der mich seit tagen genervt hatt ich erzähl ma (grade rauche pause in pdk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


need comment hie rzu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bejubelt mich ;D


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. November 2009)

Die Wresteln doch schon echt oder? is nich gestellt oder so ?


----------



## Petersburg (28. November 2009)

kann mir wer den erklären:  
<mori> oh mann  
<mori> das glaubste nicht  
<mori> war grad im media markt  
<mori> und wollt mir eigentlich die gilde 2 holen  
<mori> hatten die aber nicht, da dacht ich mir, machste halt nen frustkauf und holst dir irgend nen anderen mist  
<mori> da hab ich civilization4 gekauft  
<mori> jetzt wollt ichs grad installieren, leg die cd ein und wundere mich, warum da nix steht mit installieren und so, sondern direkt "spielen"  
<mori> nun rat mal, wieso^^  
<moep0r> rofl  
<moep0r> bist du ein idiot  

ich versteh das wirklich nicht xD


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Die Wresteln doch schon echt oder? is nich gestellt oder so ?


Wrestling ist immer gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Brille:
Du ICQ anmachen sofort! :X


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> ich versteh das wirklich nicht xD


er hat das spiel schon.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Die Wresteln doch schon echt oder? is nich gestellt oder so ?



teilweise ja, teilweise nein^^ würde ich mal sagen
es gibt ja genug gifs/bilder in denen man sieht was da so alles gestellt ist


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> kann mir wer den erklären:
> <mori> oh mann
> <mori> das glaubste nicht
> <mori> war grad im media markt
> ...


Er hatte das Spiel schon und sogar installiert, deshalb steht da sofort "spielen"


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> Du ICQ anmachen sofort! :X


bleibt bei mir grad immer an der überprüfung hängen oô


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bleibt bei mir grad immer an der überprüfung hängen oô


Du machst echt alles kaputt...


----------



## Edou (28. November 2009)

in der WWE bumst sich wieder einer zum titelmatch und wieder mit vicki...-.- solansam nervst dieses hochgebumse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er hatte das Spiel schon und sogar installiert, deshalb steht da sofort "spielen"



*lachflash*


----------



## Rexo (28. November 2009)

_Genialer Song 


_


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Das nenn ich toll... da denk ihc mir schon, dass ich zu Ruse nichts schreiben darf, wegen NDA, nun bekomme ich vom Chef eben die Mail, dass ich ne Sondererlaubnis bekomme


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das nenn ich toll... da denk ihc mir schon, dass ich zu Ruse nichts schreiben darf, wegen NDA, nun bekomme ich vom Chef eben die Mail, dass ich ne Sondererlaubnis bekomme


gratz


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gratz


Danke Brille, reparier lieber dein ICKUH


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Danke Brille, reparier lieber dein ICKUH


wenn du mir sagst, was ich da machen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

*-*

@ Brilli:
Rechner mal neu starten? Internetverbindung kurz kappen und neu herstellen lassen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

oh mein gott...
bin grad im svz unterwegs und seh ne gruppe mit dem namen
darf ich um diesen mosh pitten?
geh natürlich in die gruppe rein und guck mal was da so los ist...das erste was ich sehe
headbangen ist doch voll doooooof, violent dancing is viel besser
wenn diese blöden banger ihre köpfe schwingen wollen und läuse austauschen wollen, dann sollen die das aber nicht auf nem konzert machen wenn wir violent dancer da unser ding machen

/facepalm


----------



## Rexo (28. November 2009)

_@Lachmann Das hohrt sich Gay an ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@Lachmann Das hohrt sich Gay an ^^_



violent dancing ist gay!
leuten in die fresse tretten und dann weitermachen ist einfach kacke!


----------



## Edou (28. November 2009)

Batista ist gay..Oo


----------



## Petersburg (28. November 2009)

auch genial:

<BVBäää> o__O 90% der Unfälle geschehen im eigenen Haus, was sollen wir bloss tun?  
<Trevor_TX> hmm...  
<Trevor_TX> Umziehen


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brilli:
> Rechner mal neu starten? Internetverbindung kurz kappen und neu herstellen lassen?


schlechte idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Batista ist gay..Oo



_
Wer sollche Muckis hat is Gay xD _


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schlechte idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso?


weil ich dann auch in chatprogrammen wie msn dann in der zeit off wäre... ;D


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> weil ich dann auch in chatprogrammen wie msn dann in der zeit off wäre... ;D


Dein Chatpartner o. deine Chatpartnerin, je nach dem, wird sich da schon nicht umbringen sofort, wenn du mal 2 Minuten weg bist...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dein Chatpartner o. deine Chatpartnerin, je nach dem, wird sich da schon nicht umbringen sofort, wenn du mal 2 Minuten weg bist...


joa, trotzdem hab ich kb drauf, da 2 min off zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. November 2009)

brille vs razyl brille sieht am gewinnen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa, trotzdem hab ich kb drauf, da 2 min off zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du bist kompliziert...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist kompliziert...


kann sein...


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kann sein...


... wann benennst du dich endlich mal um? Deine grüne Farbe hat sich sowieso schon geändert oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ... wann benennst du dich endlich mal um? Deine grüne Farbe hat sich sowieso schon geändert oO


pssscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pssscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du warst mal grün? D:


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du warst mal grün? D:


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pssscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nenn vernünftige Grüne, warum ich leise sein soll oO



DER schrieb:


> du warst mal grün? D:


Ja, als es ihm schlecht ging


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nenn vernünftige Grüne, warum ich leise sein soll oO
> 
> 
> Ja, als es ihm schlecht ging


vll weil ichs eifnach nich will? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pff mir gings damals nur schlechter als jetzt, das heisst nicht, dass es mir schlecht ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll weil ichs eifnach nich will?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Dann verrat ich es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Vielleicht geht es dir nun schlechter, du siehst es nur nicht, dank deiner rosa Brille? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (28. November 2009)

TADA^!!!DA BIN ICH!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

kewl... und du bist wer nochma? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

awon schrieb:


> TADA^!!!DA BIN ICH!


Ähem, und wer bist du?

Sicherlich einer von Lachmanns komischen Freuden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

awon schrieb:


> TADA^!!!DA BIN ICH!



ohmagawd


----------



## Rexo (28. November 2009)

_Wiso muss ich bei dem Namen an Kosmetik denken :/_


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

gott....ich kotz gleich
alter stimmt ich hab keine ahnung. 
gestern war auch wieder einer auf ner "hardcore" show und meinte zu headbangen. das ist einfach nur lächerlich, ich komm doch nicht auf ne metalshow und tret allen bangern in die fresse, oder doch?

/svper vltra evyl facepalm of death


EDIT:
meinte so einer ultra cooler hardcore hörer im svz ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> GUTEN ABEND.. .. WIR SIND AUF HOHER SEE UND UNS GEHTS GUT.. LG VON MEINER SHIFTCREW..


wie gehts cpt capslock?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> GUTEN ABEND.. .. WIR SIND AUF HOHER SEE UND UNS GEHTS GUT.. LG VON MEINER SHIFTCREW..



kann es sein das ich dich bei svz hab? O_o


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> GUTEN ABEND.. .. WIR SIND AUF HOHER SEE UND UNS GEHTS GUT.. LG VON MEINER SHIFTCREW..


Ahja... Langeweile?


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Wie ich englische Gedichte hasse oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ja, das kann durchaus sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



würd nur gerne wissen wieso xD


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Brille ist Schuld!


----------



## Edou (28. November 2009)

so viele spackos im SVZ?


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> so viele spackos im SVZ?


Es ist eine Social-Community... was erwartest du?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> so viele spackos im SVZ?



jap


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Janz, janz ehrlisch.. ick hab keene ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm...hmm....
k.p xDD


----------



## Breakyou9 (28. November 2009)

bin auch mal seit langem wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *wink*


----------



## Edou (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist eine *Assoziale*-Community... was erwartest du?


fix´ed


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiDDLXIPQ6E



deffinitiv doch O_o

juhu breaky is da !!


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=121698&hl=
@ Lachmann und den anderen


----------



## Rexo (28. November 2009)

_Retten den Metealhead xD 


_


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> fix´ed


Das auch... =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=121698&hl=
> @ Lachmann und den anderen



achja....


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> achja....


Jetzt fällt es ihm wieder ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. November 2009)

deswegen melde ich mich bei sowas NIE an.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt fällt es ihm wieder ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die sünden der jugend *hust*


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> deswegen melde ich mich bei sowas NIE an.


Ich acuh net 



DER schrieb:


> die sünden der jugend *hust*


Als wärst du seit dem Tag extrem gealtert...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> deswegen melde ich mich bei sowas NIE an.



svz kann ganz gut sein^^
hab paar alte wow kameraden gefunden^^
und man findet auch so paar ganz nette leute


@ razyl
bin ich! xD


----------



## Petersburg (28. November 2009)

-> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3800554/omg-Facepalm.jpg.html

ich find das bild echt genial und ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> svz kann ganz gut sein^^
> hab paar alte wow kameraden gefunden^^
> und man findet auch so paar ganz nette leute


Und irgendwann kann es dir zum Verhängnis werden


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und irgendwann kann es dir zum Verhängnis werden



wegen meinen zukünftigem arbeitgeber?
meine seite ist zivil gestaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wegen meinen arbeitgeber?
> meine seite ist zivil gestaltet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Internet vergisst nie...
Btw:

Wahnsinn!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Internet vergisst nie...



was meinst du damit jetzt?


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was meinst du damit jetzt?


Alles was du jemals irgendwo speicherst, eingibst an Daten etc. merkt sich das Internet... auch wenn SVZ etc. immer toll behaupten, dass alles wirklich gelöscht wird...


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alles was du jemals irgendwo speicherst, eingibst an Daten etc. merkt sich das Internet... auch wenn SVZ etc. immer toll behaupten, dass alles wirklich gelöscht wird...



hmm....kann mir egal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab nix zu verbergen


----------



## Petersburg (28. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> -> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3800554/omg-Facepalm.jpg.html
> 
> ich find das bild echt genial und ihr
> 
> ...



ich hasse es wenn ich ignoriert werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. November 2009)

Nachti,bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cu


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Nachti,bis morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nacht


----------



## Petersburg (28. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Nachti,bis morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Hertha steigt ab! Hertha steigt ab!


----------



## Petersburg (28. November 2009)

so ich geh jz auch mal ins Bett gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> so ich geh jz auch mal ins Bett gn8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. November 2009)

Hm ne externe für 44 euro mit 320 GB oder Ne Externe mit 500 GB Für 50 euro =/


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. November 2009)

ich brauch ne 500gb intern  ;D


----------



## Breakyou9 (28. November 2009)

6 Euro mehr und du kriegst 180 GB mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was musst so lang überlegen?


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> was musst so lang überlegen?


Blade kann nicht rechnen


----------



## Kronas (28. November 2009)

in 2 tagen 15 stunden okami gezockt, bin ich krank? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Blade kann nicht rechnen



und das mit 18.. tz tz tz


----------



## Rexo (28. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> in 2 tagen 15 stunden okami gezockt, bin ich krank?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_
nich umbedinngt is n geiles Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> in 2 tagen 15 stunden okami gezockt, bin ich krank?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, bist du!



DER schrieb:


> und das mit 18.. tz tz tz


Muss ja net sein geistliches Alter sein oO Gibt genug Fälle, wo das geistige Alter auch nicht dem natürlichem Alter entspricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> nich umbedinngt is n geiles Game
> 
> 
> ...


ich finds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. November 2009)

ne Eigentlich brauch ich die 6 euro mehr aber egal die 500 hat gewonnen Krieg eh geld dafür das ich an ner studi Mit ADHS patienten teil nehme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil ich Jetzt 18 Bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hertha steigt ab! Hertha steigt ab!


ja und das gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

gott...
diese hardcore typen sind echt dämlich


----------



## Brainfreeze (29. November 2009)

"Emos"?


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gott...
> diese hardcore typen sind echt dämlich



meinste die musikrichtung?
oder meinst du die in den Videos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ja und das gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht :<



war Beim Hertha spiel Gegen Frankfurt =(


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gott...
> diese hardcore typen sind echt dämlich




wen meinst du O_o


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> meinste die musikrichtung?
> oder meinst du die in den Videos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die musikrichtung, oder besser gesagt grad 2 fans dieser "überaus anspruchsvollen und 56740 ma besseren musik als metal"


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wen meinst du O_o



nicht das techno hardcore ^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. November 2009)

Hardcore und Metal sind doch sehr nah verwandt?
man kann nicht sagen was besser ist


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> Hardcore und Metal sind doch sehr nah verwandt?
> man kann nicht sagen was besser ist



*hust* metal* hust*
aber darum gehts auch grad gar nicht 
ich mein, wie will man mit jemanden diskutieren der sowas von sich gibt:
ich hab den totalen durchblick 
ich kenne metal und hardcore, du kennst metal wohl besser als ich, aber ich war auch mal so wie du, ich sah auch mal so aus, nur halt besser 


wie ich schon sagte, ohne jede intention 
du und deinesgleichen, ihr seid wie parasiten für den intellekt der musik..


unglaublich -.-"


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2009)

_GN8 liebe Buffed NS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BIn schlafen ^^_


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du und deinesgleichen, ihr seid wie parasiten für den intellekt der musik..
> 
> 
> unglaublich -.-"



meinste mich?

Edit:  nacht Rexo


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> meinste mich?



wat? nein ^^ das war noch von den typen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. November 2009)

Naja bin auch mal schlafen ^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wat? nein ^^ das war noch von den typen



wollt ich grad editieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musste den Text 4mal lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> wollt ich grad editieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber echt unglaublich....boah
ich wünschte man könnte virtuelle kinnhacken verteilen >_>


----------



## LordofDemons (29. November 2009)

MOIN!


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> MOIN!



bist grad aufgewacht,wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> MOIN!



moin


----------



## LordofDemons (29. November 2009)

hier eine von 10 regeln die ich ab sofort befolgen werde 


wenn gesoffen wird dann nur von abends bis morgens nicht von abends mit bis mittag das versaut einem den rythmus


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hier eine von 10 regeln die ich ab sofort befolgen werde
> 
> 
> wenn gesoffen wird dann nur von abends bis morgens nicht von abends mit bis mittag das versaut einem den rythmus



und der ganze Mittag ist vergäudet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> und der ganze Mittag ist vergäudet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das eh!


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

ich wünsch mir zu weihnachten nen sandack!

grr....ich will jetzt umbedingt irgendwas verprügeln um meine aggressionen loszuwerden <_<


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich wünsch mir zu weihnachten nen sandack!
> 
> grr....ich will jetzt umbedingt irgendwas verprügeln um meine aggressionen loszuwerden <_<



beruhig dich doch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sind doch nur ein paar Vollpfosten die keine Ahnung haben
kannst deine Agressionen auch virtuel rauslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich empfehle CS:S


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> beruhig dich doch mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



grr....lachmann böse...lachmann wollen hauen den doofen hardcore furz 
CS:S wär jetzt genau das richtige, das hol ich mir morgen ... ^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> grr....lachmann böse...lachmann wollen hauen den doofen hardore furz
> CS:S wär jetzt genau das richtige, das hol ich mir morgen ... ^^



daran ist nicht der Hardcore schuld! 
sondern die Eltern der 2 oben genannten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> daran ist nicht der Hardcore schuld!
> sondern die Eltern der 2 oben genannten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



okok^^
ach egal... hab mal nen experten zu der diskussion dazugeholt, 2:1 ist ja unfair deswegen jetzt 2:2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (29. November 2009)

nabend, und Gute nacht xD


EDIT: 800ster Beitrag muhaha


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

har har
die ham wa gepwned xP


----------



## Skatero (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich wünsch mir zu weihnachten nen sandack!
> 
> grr....ich will jetzt umbedingt irgendwas verprügeln um meine aggressionen loszuwerden <_<


Du hast doch einen Bruder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast doch einen Bruder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der ist
a) 18
b) schon ausgezogen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der ist
> a) 18
> b) schon ausgezogen
> 
> ...


Okay dann kannst du dich immer noch selber verprügeln.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay dann kannst du dich immer noch selber verprügeln.



...
<_<
>_>
....
das bringts nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, bin ma weg^^
nacht


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. November 2009)

Jungs und Mädels ich geh jetzt schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schöne nacht noch und Lachmann dir wünsch ich ruhige Träume *wink*


----------



## Firun (29. November 2009)

oh man bin auf der Chouch eingeschlafen und von Barbara Salesch aufgewacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (29. November 2009)

besser als es im unterbewusstsein in den traum einzubauen...^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (29. November 2009)

hey Leute. Ich spiele gerade Heroesof newerth 3vs3. Is soähnlich wie Dotaeinfach mitverschärten Banlist. Ich sitze geradein ner gruppe, mit einem getürkten Spieler! Er geht immer zu den gegnerund lässt sich killen und bringt dumme sprüche wiedumm ich doch bin und so. Zudem hat meinm8 geleavt weil erkein bock darauf hatte. Dann hat er den kollegen mitgenommen und hatr beide gefeedet! Das game macht sowas von keinen spass, aber ich willned leaven,w eill dann hab ich ein discomehr... DAS NERVT SO! Ich schreib einen Brief...


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2009)

bin dann mal weg... gn8^^


----------



## Arosk (29. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ngj4ztyLp4Y lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2009)

jojojo kronas in da house


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

pöh :<

moin


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

Wie ich Rapidshare hasse :X Da will man einen Mitschnitt laden und dann "Alle Slots sind belegt" gnah!


----------



## mookuh (29. November 2009)

halloo


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> gnah!



tittön?


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie ich Rapidshare hasse :X Da will man einen Mitschnitt laden und dann "Alle Slots sind belegt" gnah!


mitschnitt von was?


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tittön?


Diesmal nicht

@ Kronas:
Mitschnitt von Outland FM


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> halloo



omg
omg
omg
omg
omg


@ razyl



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> omg
> omg
> omg
> omg
> omg


bitte nicht hier...


----------



## Edou (29. November 2009)

nabnd


----------



## mookuh (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tittön?



wo?


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bitte nicht hier...



wieso? :O


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

Ich möchte an der Stelle mal ganz kurz erwähnen, dass Lachmann ein noch größerer "Spammer" ist, als ich es bin...


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wieso? :O


niemand will dich stöhnen hörn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich möchte an der Stelle mal ganz kurz erwähnen, dass Lachmann ein noch größerer "Spammer" ist, als ich es bin...



huh?

@ brillö
menno :<


----------



## mookuh (29. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich möchte an der Stelle mal ganz kurz erwähnen, dass Lachmann ein noch größerer "Spammer" ist, als ich es bin...



mh danke für die info^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> huh?


( 26.7 Beiträge pro Tag / 0.24% aller Beiträge ) 
nuff said


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich möchte an der Stelle mal ganz kurz erwähnen, dass Lachmann ein noch größerer "Spammer" ist, als ich es bin...


16k > 4k


----------



## Edou (29. November 2009)

jo hatt razyl recht^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> huh?


In 6 Monaten 5400 Beiträge + deine Postanzahl pro Tag ist weit über 20... du bist krank Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ( 26.7 Beiträge pro Tag / 0.24% aller Beiträge )
> nuff said



razyl hat immernoch 3mal so viele posts wie ich O_o


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 16k > *5,4*k


Das mag sein, aber ich brauchte dafür über zwei Jahre... er hat innerhalb von sechs Monaten über 5.000 Beiträge geschrieben... ich glaube das sagt alles oo


----------



## mookuh (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> razyl hat immernoch 3mal so viele posts wie ich O_o



und er is auch verhältnissmäßig länger dabei...


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> In 6 Monaten 5400 Beiträge + deine Postanzahl pro Tag ist weit über 20... du bist krank Oo



sagte der mit den 16k posts


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sagte der mit den 16k posts


*siehe oben*


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *siehe oben*



ja...ok
bin halt der svper evyl spamm0r from hell


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja...ok
> bin halt der svper evyl spamm0r from hell


Ich meld dich mal wegen spammens.... :S


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich meld dich mal wegen spammens.... :S



oh noez D:


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh noez D:


Mwhahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mwhahahahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



immer auf die spamm0r


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2009)

_Nabend _


----------



## mookuh (29. November 2009)

abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> immer auf die spamm0r


Klar. Auf wen sonst?

@Rexo:
Nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klar. Auf wen sonst?



auf die haxxz0r


bin ma so halb afk...englischl ernen, tasche packen und mp3 player neue musik draufmachen


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> auf die haxxz0r


Nein, ich reporte doch nicht haxxler.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, ich reporte doch nicht haxxler.



lern lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lern lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


...
Ich habe deinen Comment gelesen und habe auch haxxz0r gelesen.
Das ich Haxxler schreibe war beabsichtigt, weil mir sein Name sofort einfiel, als ich deine Schreibweise gelesen habe...


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe deinen Comment gelesen und habe auch haxxz0r gelesen.
> Das ich Haxxler schreibe war beabsichtigt, weil mir sein Name sofort einfiel, als ich deine Schreibweise gelesen habe...



der hier >>> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <<<< sollte zeigen das das nicht ernstgemeint war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der hier >>>
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ahja, interessant... oO


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

Nice, nice Sony.


----------



## Edou (29. November 2009)

bin weg gn8


----------



## Lillyan (29. November 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man den Postcounter durch einen Wort-Counter austauschen *nuschel*


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2009)

_WTf xD 


_


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _WTf xD
> _


what the... O_O


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man den Postcounter durch einen Wort-Counter austauschen *nuschel*


Weißt du Lilly, du nuschelst manchmal ein wenig zu viel... ist dir das bewusst?


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> what the... O_O



har har
im ersten moment sah der finger wie ein penis aus 
har har


----------



## mookuh (29. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _WTf xD
> 
> _



gibts das auch mit super mario 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> har har
> im ersten moment sag der finger wie ein penis aus
> har har


Du hast sehr komische Fantasien..


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2009)

_die ist schon beangstigent ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast sehr komische Fantasien..



problem,officer?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> problem,officer?


Ja, habe ich.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2009)

_Igit ^^

_


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2009)

LOLWTF


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> LOLWTF


Pwned


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2009)

_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

@ Kronas:
AHAHAHAHA Rofl *lachflash*


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2009)

_Alle Zelda fans Mussten die Situation kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2009)

das ist nicht link.


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2009)

_Doch aber ne Furry Version :/_


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das ist nicht link.


genau
nur ein doofes furryviech.
siehe video weiter oben


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

furry krieger waren vor patch 3.1 cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Doch aber ne Furry Version :/_


NEIN!


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2009)

_*Kopf+Tisch*

Ich sag gar nix mehr :/_


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Ich sag gar nix mehr :/[/i]


gut so


----------



## Firun (29. November 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man den Postcounter durch einen Wort-Counter austauschen *nuschel*




eine sehr interesannte Idee *nuschel*


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _*Kopf+Tisch*
> 
> Ich sag gar nix mehr :/_


wie auch, bei so häufigem kopf+tisch gebrauch leidet die sprachfähigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2009)

_Traum ich oder wollen alle mich iwie pwnen <:/_


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> eine sehr interesannte Idee *nuschel*


dann spammen wir eben mehr worte
dann spammen wir eben mehr worte
dann spammen wir eben mehr worte


----------



## Firun (29. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann spammen wir eben mehr worte
> dann spammen wir eben mehr worte
> dann spammen wir eben mehr worte







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   es war nur eine Idee, kein Grund gleich durchzudrehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> es war nur eine Idee, kein Grund gleich durchzudrehen
> ...


w00t?
w00t?
w00t?
w00t?


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

lasst lasst lasst doch doch doch mal mal mal dieses dieses dieses kindliche kindliche kindliche verhalten verhalten verhalten


geiler ava rexo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2009)

_^^

_


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

Ihr seid alle langweilig :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

sind wir gar nücht :<


aber ich bin jetzt mal weg^^ nacht mädels


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sind wir gar nücht :<
> 
> 
> aber ich bin jetzt mal weg^^ nacht mädels


Doch seid Ihr, besonders du, du Lachmann!

Nacht Lachmann


----------



## Firun (29. November 2009)

nicht langweilig nur abgelenkt durch diesen Schweiz-Minarteten Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. November 2009)

*the climb mit sing* abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> nicht langweilig nur abgelenkt durch diesen Schweiz-Minarteten Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich finde die Schweizer Entscheidung sehr schön...



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *the climb mit sing* abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geh wech mit deiner Miley "Ich kenne kein Lied von Jay-Z" Cyrus


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2009)

_Miley is ne Krankheit :/_


----------



## Schrottinator (29. November 2009)

Wer ist Miley?


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wer ist Miley?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (29. November 2009)

muss man also nicht kennen, ich dachte schon ich hätte was verpasst.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. November 2009)

Die sieht gruslig aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. November 2009)

Die sollte mal zu einem Kieferorthopäden...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> muss man also nicht kennen, ich dachte schon ich hätte was verpasst.


Sie ist nur derzeit der neue Disney-Star, der sich schon einiges erlaubt hat... oder um es anders zu sagen, wie es die witzige TV-Zeitschrift tat:
"Disneys schärfste Waffe" :X



Schrottinator schrieb:


> Die sieht gruslig aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hoffe du bekommst nun keine Albträume


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_ aka 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. November 2009)

Ihr seid alle bloß neidich *tzöö TRIT Firun gegens bein * das hätte ich nicht von dir gedacht Tzzzzö


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle bloß neidich *tzöö TRIT Firun gegens bein * das hätte ich nicht von dir gedacht Tzzzzö


Neidisch auf was?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle bloß neidich


mhm ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (29. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle bloß neidich *tzöö TRIT Firun gegens bein * das hätte ich nicht von dir gedacht Tzzzzö




ja genau neidisch, das wort ist mir jetzt die ganze zeit nicht eingefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. November 2009)

Meno Verdammte ... egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Meno Verdammte ... egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tjo, Fail.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. November 2009)

Und, wie geht's euch so?


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und, wie geht's euch so?


Sehr gut, hab morgen frei mwhaha :X


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. November 2009)

muss morgen bis um 15 Uhr fach Praxis machen an dreh maschienen >_>


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> muss morgen bis um 15 Uhr fach Praxis machen an dreh maschienen >_>


Kann ja nichts werden...


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (29. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> ... Hach ich liebe 300 <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hoffe du meinst den Film, der mir auch gut gefällt... Wobei mir die Zahl auch sehr sympatisch rüberkommt.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (29. November 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Jo, läuft grad auf Pro7


Kann den Film mitlerweile auswendig. Ist halt Klischee puur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem Hammer, der Film


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. November 2009)

Kopf schmerzen


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Kopf schmerzen


Geschieht dir recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

Alter, ich weiß wieder, warum ich Filme, wie SAW nicht schau... das Spiel davon ist ja mal krass drauf oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. November 2009)

Spiel?


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Spiel?


SAW - The Videogame
Das Spiel zu SAW...


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. November 2009)

Ahja... ich frag jetzt besser nicht wie das aussehen soll... naja egal... ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ahja... ich frag jetzt besser nicht wie das aussehen soll... naja egal... ^^


Naja, von den Rätseln her scheint es ganz durchdacht, aber der Gewaltgrad... heftig


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> das Spiel davon ist ja mal krass drauf oO


jap.. ziemlich O_o


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2009)

bin mal pennen, gn8^^


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

huhu!!!
und afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

gut so, edou ^^


moin


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

_Nabend alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2009)

Guten Abend =)
Endlich ne zweite Domain für meinen Blog gefunden \o/


----------



## Breakyou9 (30. November 2009)

Die Tür geht auf ein Bauch kommt rein dass kann doch nur der Breakyou sein.
Guten Abend *wink*


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


moin breaky ^^


----------



## Firun (30. November 2009)

nabend leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nabend

Hast du meinen Report nicht bekommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=133900


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

ich musste grad echt
/facepalm 
machen, der typ ist echt unglaublich


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2009)

Genau Firun. Richtige Einstellung! Erst in den Nachtschwärmer kommen, dann erst die Reports abarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Perfekte Einstellung, denn Nachtschwärmer > Reports  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

_Habe ne frage was halltet ihr davon ?? hab mich vrohin etwas Amusietr fur meinen YT kanal weis einer was ich dran verbessern kanne ???

Die Schwarzen Balken werden spate rnoch ausgeblendet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Breakyou9 (30. November 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> NABÄND mit neuem Namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie mit neuem Namen?


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Habe ne frage was halltet ihr davon ?? hab mich vrohin etwas Amusietr fur meinen YT kanal weis einer was ich dran verbessern kanne ???
> 
> Die Schwarzen Balken werden spate rnoch ausgeblendet
> _


Ja, mach die Furry-Wölfe da weg, dann passts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

_fruher hiess er Lekraan ^^_



> Ja, mach die Furry-Wölfe da weg, dann passts jester.gif



_vergiss es ^^_


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du hast arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hab ich schon erledigt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> NABÄND mit neuem Namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geiler name xD


----------



## Breakyou9 (30. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _fruher hiess er Lekraan ^^_



hab mir gedacht dass er anderst hieß aber wie kann man sein Namen ändern?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon erledigt.


<3


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> hab mir gedacht dass er anderst hieß aber wie kann man sein Namen ändern?



den werten herrn forengott, ZAM, nett bitten^^


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (30. November 2009)

Wirklich grauenhaft, was ihr wieder angerichtet habt. Habt ihr denn keinen Respekt vor den armen Opfern und den Hinterbliebenen?


----------



## Firun (30. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau Firun. Richtige Einstellung! Erst in den Nachtschwärmer kommen, dann erst die Reports abarbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hat ZAM  gemacht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber du hast das Prinzip gut verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon erledigt.


ZAM 4 President!


----------



## Vanth1 (30. November 2009)

Hallöchen


----------



## Vanth1 (30. November 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Wirklich grauenhaft, was ihr wieder angerichtet habt. Habt ihr denn keinen Respekt vor den armen Opfern und den Hinterbliebenen?


nein eigentlich nicht....
obs jetzt ernst gemeint war,darfste selber aussuchen.
Auf dumme fragen,folgen dumme antworten


----------



## Breakyou9 (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> den werten herrn forengott, ZAM, nett bitten^^



diese "9" an meinem Namen nervt mich aber Breakyou war schon vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich geh jetzt schon wieder
schönen Abend noch *wink*


----------



## Skatero (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> geil @ taktlosser depp
> du bringst mich immer wieder zum lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja aber am besten gehen wir nicht auf seine Posts ein, sonst wird noch der Nachtwschwärmer geschlossen. :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> diese "9" an meinem Namen nervt mich aber Breakyou war schon vergeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gute nacht^^

@ skatero
ok^^


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> diese "9" an meinem Namen nervt mich aber Breakyou war schon vergeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und breakyou 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 auch weg?


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und breakyou 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 auch weg?



nicht zu vergessen
breakyou10!


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

_Dem Furry is Langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2009)

Ich seh keine 9  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen
> breakyou10!


Breakyou1337 oder Breakyou666 wären doch sowieso am besten.


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

_LOl Break Zaminator hat den namen geandetr ^^_


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (30. November 2009)

Wirklich traurig...


----------



## Firun (30. November 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich seh keine 9
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Applaus , huldigt ihn ..sofort!


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich seh keine 9
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ist doch unfair, jetzt haben wir 2 breakyous
ich will auch nen zweiten kronas


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

_**einen Schrein fur Zam erichtet*_


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Applaus , huldigt ihn ..sofort!


/clap


----------



## Skatero (30. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Applaus , huldigt ihn ..sofort!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich seh keine 9
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:O
allmächtig!
huldigt ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Skatero schrieb:


> Breakyou1337 oder Breakyou666 wären doch sowieso am besten.



das mir das nicht eingefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das ist doch unfair, jetzt haben wir 2 breakyous
> ich will auch nen zweiten kronas



Ich hab den ohne Zahl gelöscht - war seit 2007 nicht mehr aktiv. Soll ich den Kronas ohne Zahl auch löschen? *g*


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich seh keine 9
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nice Zam, darf ich auch meinen Namen ändern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der schrieb:


> Wirklich traurig...


Geh weg!



Firun schrieb:


> Applaus , huldigt ihn ..sofort!


Ist ja gut, ist ja gut...


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab den ohne Zahl gelöscht - war seit 2007 nicht mehr aktiv. Soll ich den Kronas ohne Zahl auch löschen? *g*



jaaa vernichte ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (30. November 2009)

Abend


----------



## Skatero (30. November 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Findest?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jetzt stimmt deine Signatur nicht mehr.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Abend



moooooin ^^


Bierkasten schrieb:


> Findest?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



klar^^
bierkasten\m/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

_Beste Video´s ever ^^



Coldmirror spricht mit ^^

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen :x


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Findest?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


a a aber wieso darf der da namen ändern ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 re


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FAIL:


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


verlinkungsschutzfail oder soll des so sein?


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

OMFG ZAM WIRD UNS OWNEN CAPTAIN CAPS SAVE US!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

grmml -.-

dann eben so
[attachment=9551:6_d8ebad8e77f96170.jpg]
:x
ich distanziere mich von diesem bild!


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2009)

@rexo: halbverdaute chips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (30. November 2009)

Kronas i hate YOU noch n heftigeren Lachfalsh!!!! DU SACK


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> wb
> 
> Muhahaha ihr seid alle neidisch .. ZAM hat nur mich lieb
> 
> ...


perverse sau!

btw look @ zitat name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Kronas i hate YOU noch n heftigeren Lachfalsh!!!! DU SACK


was kann ich dafür, dass halb verdaute chips in meinem mund nach kotze schmecken und du 

lustig findest


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> grmml -.-
> 
> dann eben so
> [attachment=9551:6_d8ebad8e77f96170.jpg]
> ...



LACHMANN IN ACTIONZ


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> @rexo: halbverdaute chips
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_

Geh wge oder ich Kötz dich voll :/_


----------



## Firun (30. November 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> wb
> 
> Muhahaha ihr seid alle neidisch .. ZAM hat nur mich lieb
> 
> ...




Ach so jetzt verstehe ich das erst , und ich dachte der neue Name soll eine art Bestrafung sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   , dem war wohl nicht so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> LACHMANN IN ACTIONZ



eher der gute varg *fg*


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Geh wge oder ich Kötz dich voll :/_




du kotzt mich vor lachen schon voll^^


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Was ist eig aus Dini geworden? Die hat hier auch schon lange nichts mehr gepostet


yo frag ich mich auch wo die is Oo


----------



## Nawato (30. November 2009)

KRONAS HÖR AUF!!!!


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> KRONAS HÖR AUF!!!!



mach weiter

tu es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> KRONAS HÖR AUF!!!!


ich zeige meinen durchfall im internet xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

bin auch skype D:


----------



## Nawato (30. November 2009)

NEIN !!!! maaaan xD du hast mcih gehört das wollt ihr euch nicht antuen


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin auch skype D:



dann komm ins gespräch^^

nja ich bin ma wieder weg noch n bisschen xbox spielen...


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin auch skype D:



aber kein mic, oder?


----------



## Nawato (30. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> aber kein mic, oder?


y


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

_Go Lachmann komme skype xD_


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

feier abends kackt sie xD scrubs ftw^^


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> feier abends kackt sie xD scrubs ftw^^




_Legendar ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> aber kein mic, oder?



erst zu weihnachten neues headset ._.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

nawato stirbt :O


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> erst zu weihnachten neues headset ._.



Aber eins von Sennheiser, oder?


----------



## Nawato (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nawato stirbt :O


gnau


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2009)

Dini hat sicherlich ne menge anderes zu tun, als jeden Abend hier zu sein.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Aber eins von Sennheiser, oder?



k.p


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

ahahaha es ist back xD



oooomggggg xD


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ganz toll Leude ... die einzige Frau hier habt ihr nun auch seit langem vertrieben fällt mir erst jetzt auf ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sie hatt bestimmt feierabend derzeit xD


siehe video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....ne echt....vermisse sie auch schon ne weile T_T


----------



## Nawato (30. November 2009)

Der schlimmste Lachflash den ich je hatte


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

_


Arosk schrieb:



			ahahaha es ist back xD



oooomggggg xD
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



/Facepalm_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. November 2009)

abend


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. November 2009)

gibts das als Klingelton?

Abend ^^


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

besser als dass erste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

_VIEL Besser


_


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> abend


Hi Miley-Suchti


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ahahaha es ist back xD
> 
> 
> 
> oooomggggg xD



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ich schlag vor, wir geben Lachmann die Schuld



:<


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ich schlag vor, wir geben Lachmann die Schuld


ne dir!


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

LOL CHUCK NORRIS @ 10 Sec. xDD

2:03 Murloc xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ok, Lachmann ist unschuldig .... dann waren es einer von: Razyl, Edou, Rexo, Dragon, ...



razyl!11drölf


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ok, Lachmann ist unschuldig .... dann waren es einer von: Razyl, Edou, Rexo, Dragon, ...


Was willst du von mir? oO

Btw:
Will auch meinen namen ändern? :<


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ok, Lachmann ist unschuldig .... dann waren es einer von: Razyl, Edou, Rexo, Dragon, ...


BLADE!!! er war es...ich weiß es er mit seinem Qlimax scheiß"!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Btw:
> Will auch meinen namen ändern? :<



razyna? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. November 2009)

Gutn' Abend.
Im Suchtspiel Thread wurde sowas mit Tee vorgeschlagen. Das hab ich die letzte Stunde gespielt >.< davon kommt man echt schlecht weg :O


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Wie willst denn heißen?^^
> 
> 
> Also Leute, ich bin off
> ...


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Gutn' Abend.
> Im Suchtspiel Thread wurde sowas mit Tee vorgeschlagen. Das hab ich die letzte Stunde gespielt >.< davon kommt man echt schlecht weg :O



Tee Worlds?


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Wie willst denn heißen?^^


Öhem.. hm, gute Frage...




DER schrieb:


> razyna?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit Sicherheit nicht oO


----------



## Vanth1 (30. November 2009)

re


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit nicht oO



razöni?



Vanth schrieb:


> re



wb


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> razöni?


NEIN


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> NEIN


Râzýl?


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> NEIN



schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2009)

gnahahah nawato owned

3:38 hat ihn umgehauen und er wollte nicht mehr


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2009)

Razyl bleibt Razyl
AMEN!


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> DU ARSCHGEIGE


netiquette beachten...


----------



## Nawato (30. November 2009)

Ja was kann ihc dafür HALLO ICH SPÜRE NICHTS MEHR IN BRUS HÖHE...


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2009)

http://my.buffed.de/groups/2476/view/
Joint mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja was kann ihc dafür HALLO ICH SPÜRE NICHTS MEHR IN BRUS HÖHE...


dank mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (30. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dank mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ICh hasse dich xD


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

_Mich sein Langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dank mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hail to the moose


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ICh hasse dich xD


ich bin ein echter gangster, ich habe durchfall xDDD


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mich sein Langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

ban lachmann!


----------



## Nawato (30. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich bin ein echter gangster, ich habe durchfall xDDD


Sorry aber das muss sein **** **** ** *****  (bitte kein ban 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ban lachmann!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Sich schutzent for Lachmann stellt_


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Sorry aber das muss sein F*** DICH DU ARSCH (bitte kein ban
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ban ihn!

BAN ALLE

ich stell mich auch "for" lachmann xD


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich bin ein echter gangster, ich habe durchfall xDDD


JEAH!!!



Nawato schrieb:


> Sorry aber das muss sein F*** DICH DU ARSCH (bitte kein ban
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



alter was geht mit dir Oo


DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*tröst*


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Sorry aber das muss sein F*** DICH DU ARSCH (bitte kein ban
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du läufst auf dünnem eis


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Sich schutzent for Lachmann stellt_



juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


an der pepsi katze kommt ihr nicht vorbei!


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> juhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und an nem deadmanzombie erstrecht net!!


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

Chillt mal hier, geht aufs Klo und zieht an eurem j... JOLLYPOP natürlich... what else?


----------



## Nawato (30. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> JEAH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dieses AR***gesicht da hat mir so nen richtig kranken Lachflash von 40 Min gebracht mit seinem Wichs zeugs usw. irgendwann einfach nicht mehr ausgehlaten :/


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> AR***gesicht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das tut mir fast weh :O


----------



## Firun (30. November 2009)

Netiquette Leute.. sonst klatscht es,  aber keinen Aplauss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Dieses AR***gesicht da hat mir so nen richtig kranken Lachflash von 40 Min gebracht mit seinem Wichs zeugs usw. irgendwann einfach nicht mehr ausgehlaten :/


nen tipp füll die wanne häng dein kopf rein bis du keine luft mehr bekommstd ann hörst sicher auf zulachen (nur nicht zu spät auftauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Nawato (30. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Netiquette Leute.. sonst klatscht es,  aber keinen Aplauss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tut mir Leid ich könnt gerade nur fast ausrasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 entschuldigung


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Netiquette Leute.. sonst klatscht es,  aber keinen Aplauss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Holds the Banhammer up*


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Netiquette Leute.. sonst klatscht es,  aber keinen Aplauss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



* in die hände klatsch*
har har


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Netiquette Leute.. sonst klatscht es,  aber keinen Aplauss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doppelklatschen \o/


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> * in die hände klatsch*
> har har


high five /b/ro nawato ist aggressiv und verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> * in die hände klatsch*
> har har




_YAY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

ich hab eine Nußschale im Auge... wtf brb


----------



## Nawato (30. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> high five /b/ro nawato ist aggressiv und verwirrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So noch einmal ich hasse dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ich bin off bye


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> high five /b/ro nawato ist aggressiv und verwirrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/b/ power
*high five*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich wurde heute in der schule, beim elternsprechtag, sowas von fertig gemacht^^


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

ATOMKLATSCHER!!!


----------



## dragon1 (30. November 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ok, Lachmann ist unschuldig .... dann waren es einer von: Razyl, Edou, Rexo, Dragon, ...


ICH NICHT!



Edou schrieb:


> Râzýl?


Déáthråzylshádøw?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich wurde heute in der schule, beim elternsprechtag, sowas von fertig gemacht^^


joa, passiert...


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /b/ power
> *high five*
> 
> 
> ...


zu welchen kranken zeiten habt ihr elternsprechtag?


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich wurde heute in der schule, beim elternsprechtag, sowas von fertig gemacht^^



Schon wieder besoffen aufm Schulgelände rumgelaufen?


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

_Immer auf die Furry´s :/




			Ok, Lachmann ist unschuldig .... dann waren es einer von: Razyl, Edou, *Rexo*, Dragon, ...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /b/ power
> *high five*
> 
> 
> ...


ich nehm an mit recht!!!xD kommt davon wenn man mit nem fetten radio mit metal an und bie rinner hand in die schule geht!


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Immer auf die Furry´s :/
> 
> _


razyl edou und dragen sind furries? geil!


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa, passiert...



leider >_<


Kronas schrieb:


> zu welchen kranken zeiten habt ihr elternsprechtag?



hatte um 5 uhr

da hat doch glatt ne lehrerin hinter meine chemie note geschrieben:
"der peilt nix"
O_o


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> da hat doch glatt ne lehrerin hinter meine chemie note geschrieben:
> "der peilt nix"
> O_o


pwned?... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> razyl edou und dragen sind furries? geil!


Nein nur rexo,nur rexo....


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> razyl edou und dragen sind furries? geil!




_ne das wahr fur mich gemeint :/

Aber wer weis ^^_


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> da hat doch glatt ne lehrerin hinter meine chemie note geschrieben:
> "der peilt nix"
> O_o


xDD
das schlimmste was ich bisher hatte war: 'Die Arbeit ist eine Katastrophe!'
sowas passiert wenn man eine mathearbeit 6 schreibt mit perfekten 2/63 punkten xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pwned?...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wie^^

mathe 5-6
musik 5 ... ich weiß nicht wie ich das geschafft hab^^ der hat noch nichtma die tests nachgeguckt -.-
chemie 4
englisch 4
deutsch 3
bio 5
usw...
lachmann owned by schule


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _ne das wahr fur mich gemeint :/
> 
> Aber wer weis ^^_


Ich weiß dass ich kein furry bin du tierverge....äääähhh schmuser  ;D (nicht ernst nehmen kleines rexo)


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und wie^^
> 
> mathe 5-6
> musik 5 ... ich weiß nicht wie ich das geschafft hab^^ der hat noch nichtma die tests nachgeguckt -.-
> ...



Welche Klasse?


----------



## Firun (30. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Schon wieder besoffen aufm Schulgelände rumgelaufen?




omg , der war richtig gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lachmann owned by schule


oha... streng dich ma an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und wie^^
> 
> mathe 5-6
> musik 5 ... ich weiß nicht wie ich das geschafft hab^^ der hat noch nichtma die tests nachgeguckt -.-
> ...


ich hat noch nie ne 5 aufem zeugnis
immer so: 1-2 zweien, 3-5 dreien, rest vier


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich weiß dass ich kein tierverge....äääähhh schmuser bin ;D (nicht ernst nehmen kleines rexo)



_
DU bewegst dich auf Riskantem Gebiet Edou :/_


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

achja, kunst hab ich garkeine note weil ich bis jetzt anscheinend noch nichts in kunst geschafft hab


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> achja, kunst hab ich garkeine note weil ich bis jetzt anscheinend noch nichts in kunst geschafft hab


heißt das net 6?^^


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> DU bewegst dich auf Riskantem Gebiet Edou :/_


Edou:Schreibsperre
Rexo: Banhammer incoming!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> heißt das net 6?^^


egtl nicht bewertbar oder?
(also kommt auf die umstände an ob 6 oder nicht bewertbar würd ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Welche Klasse?



hauptschule 10b
bedeutet: abschluss mit mittlerer reife


Grüne schrieb:


> oha... streng dich ma an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jep, sollt ich ma machn


Kronas schrieb:


> ich hat noch nie ne 5 aufem zeugnis
> immer so: 1-2 zweien, 3-5 dreien, rest vier



ich auch nicht :x aber die 10b hats in sich... ich musste bis 10b nie für die schule lernen D:


----------



## Firun (30. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Edou:Schreibsperre
> Rexo: Banhammer incoming!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Ach Leute ich bin eigentlich hier um nicht zu Arbeiten , nicht um zu Arbeiten merkt euch das bitte mal   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

Chemie 2,5 <.< sucks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> heißt das net 6?^^





Grüne schrieb:


> egtl nicht bewertbar oder?
> (also kommt auf die umstände an ob 6 oder nicht bewertbar würd ich sagen
> 
> 
> ...



k.p, da stand einfach keine note, weil ich wohl noch kein fertiges bild abgegeben hab ._.


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Ach Leute ich bin eigentlich hier um nicht zu Arbeiten , nicht um zu Arbeiten merkt euch das bitte mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die schreibsperre bekomm ich eig nichtmal,da er mich dann übelst beleidigt und nichtsweiter mache als ihn beim forum rausgeschmissen werden zuzusehn


----------



## Skatero (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> k.p, da stand einfach keine note weil ich wohl noch kein fertiges bild abgegeben hab ._.


Zum Glück habe ich nur noch technisches Zeichnen, das ist wenigstens nicht so blöd wie bildnerisches Gestalten. :\


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Ach Leute ich bin eigentlich hier um nicht zu Arbeiten , nicht um zu Arbeiten merkt euch das bitte mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fauler Mod!


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich nur noch technisches Zeichnen, das ist wenigstens nicht so blöd wie bildnerisches Gestalten. :\



ich bin künstlerisch ungefähr so begabt wie 3 meter feldweg


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

BTW: der tierschmußer versteht KEINEN spaß-.-


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Ach Leute ich bin eigentlich hier um nicht zu Arbeiten , nicht um zu Arbeiten merkt euch das bitte mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Was hab ich dne Gemacht ??_


----------



## Firun (30. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> die schreibsperre bekomm ich eig nichtmal,da er mich dann übelst beleidigt und nichtsweiter mache als ihn beim forum rausgeschmissen werden zuzusehn




wh00t ? nix verstehen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> wh00t ? nix verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja er beleidigt mich ich sehe zu er bekommt ban ^^


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2009)

nooojooaaaa bin mal pennen, morgen nach stuttgart 6 stunden fahrt hin und zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (30. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Naja er beleidigt mich ich sehe zu er bekommt ban ^^



das kann man bestimmt einrichten  xD

@Rexo  nix haste gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> BTW: der* tierschmußer *versteht KEINEN spaß-.-




_Wen um so was geht is es klar

edit:@Firun uffa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> das kann man bestimmt einrichten  xD
> 
> @Rexo  nix haste gemacht
> 
> ...


*firun bejubelt*

@ rexo mein gott dass ist spaß..weder böse noch ernst gemeint =/


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> nooojooaaaa bin mal pennen, morgen nach stuttgart 6 stunden fahrt hin und zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wiederschauen, rein gehauen


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> *firun bejubelt*
> 
> @ rexo mein gott dass ist spaß..weder böse noch ernst gemeint =/




_Spass liegt im Auge des betrachters :/_


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

das lied ist perfekt zum headbangen!


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Spass liegt im Auge des betrachters :/_



.....mein gott man kann aus ner mücke auch nen elefant machen Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2009)

iiiiiiiiiiich bin mal weg, gute nacht mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (30. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> iiiiiiiiiiich bin mal weg, gute nacht mädels
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nacht du weib!

ok bin auch weg...


----------



## Firun (30. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> nacht du weib!
> 
> ok bin auch weg...




gute nacht euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2009)

_Weiss zufällig jemand wo man alte Konsolen alâ N64 etc. kaufen kann? Wenns geht nicht aus der Bucht.. :]_


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

_**Hust** es gibt was das nennt man emulatoren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Skatero (30. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Weiss zufällig jemand wo man alte Konsolen alâ N64 etc. kaufen kann? Wenns geht nicht aus der Bucht.. :]_


Amazon? N64 SNES
Gibt da sicher auch noch mehr oder möchtest du das auch nicht?


----------



## Ol@f (30. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Weiss zufällig jemand wo man alte Konsolen alâ N64 etc. kaufen kann? Wenns geht nicht aus der Bucht.. :]_



Habt ihr bei euch keine kleinen Gebrauchtwarenläden (evtl. speziell für Spiele/-Konsolen)? Bei uns gibbet die, alle 500m in der Innenstadt.


----------



## laWln00b (1. Dezember 2009)

Was passiert eig, wenn ich jetzt nen Beitrag poste?


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2009)

laWln00b schrieb:


> Was passiert eig, wenn ich jetzt nen Beitrag poste?


Das du nun einen Report an der Backe hast und hoffentlich eine Verwarnung bekommst...


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

*weltuntergangs musik abspiel*


btw normal bekommst du jetzt eine verwarnung ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

hört auf zu posten!
es ist noch nicht 9 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

KETZT IHN!


----------



## Breakyou (1. Dezember 2009)

offiziel Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. Dezember 2009)

laWln00b schrieb:


> Was passiert eig, wenn ich jetzt nen Beitrag poste?


BANHAMMER PLX


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

hallou


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

kronas,muhkuh, und andere typen bei skype tun böse dinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kronas,muhkuh, und andere typen bei skype tun böse dinge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es ist nur dennis und der spammt grad kronas sein gb^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Bei Skype?..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



phöse dinge



mookuh schrieb:


> es ist nur dennis und der spammt grad kronas sein gb^^



eh...ja xD
*hust*z*hust*a*hust*m*hust*


----------



## Nawato (1. Dezember 2009)

Na ihr Kranken wesen


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ganzzzz, ganz pöööööhseeee.. ich verstehe ;D



jep^^
solche phösen buben


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Denen sollte man den Hintern versohlen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das kommt irwie schwul xD


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lachmann go Post die Falcon Pics_


----------



## Nawato (1. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Wie kannst du nur sowas sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich mein diese Skyper ... nicht dich oder Lachmann, oder Rexo xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jojo^^


Khorhiil schrieb:


> Na wenn sie nicht brav waren müssen sie bestraft werden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber nicht aufn arsch :x

[attachment=9555:83a6b3fd...9502a14b.jpg]


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

beißen müßt ihr es, beißen


----------



## Breakyou (1. Dezember 2009)

ich versuch grad ein PC für meine Freundin auszusuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die kriegt einen neuen für ca. 500€ . Das Problem ist dass die niemanden kennt der ihn zusammenbauen kann also fällt der Stick PC weg
CPU : AMD Phenom II X4 940

Kühler : Arctic Freezer 64 Pro

Festplatte : Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB

Gehäuse : Xigmatek Asgard

Netzteil : Xigmatek GoGreen 500W

Laufwerk : LG GH22LS50

Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3

Grafikkarte : HD5770

RAM : 4GB G-Skill DDR2 800MHz

und jetzt guck ich grad ob der hier gut genug für sie ist und keinen Stress fürmich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. Dezember 2009)

bin mol afk


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Dezember 2009)

[gröhl]wir sind der black bloc[/gröhl]


----------



## Skatero (1. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich versuch grad ein PC für meine Freundin auszusuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Den kann man auch da zusammenbauen lassen. Ich glaube für 20 Euro, jedenfalls bei Hardwareversand.


----------



## Breakyou (1. Dezember 2009)

ja aber is wieder zu Stressig für mich  ich muss ja die Verantwortung übernehmen wenn er nach 2 Monaten sterben sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber sonst kauft die sich einen bei MediaMarkt und dass will ich nicht


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_xD omg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Skatero (1. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ja aber is wieder zu Stressig für mich  ich muss ja die Verantwortung übernehmen wenn er nach 2 Monaten sterben sollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso sollte er nach 2 Monaten sterben?


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

Razyl du warst schon vorher da... btw du hast ne coole Stimme xD


----------



## Breakyou (1. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso sollte er nach 2 Monaten sterben?



PCs sind unberechenbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein neuer war 2 Wochen alt und schon war das erste große Problem da und ich keine Lust auf die telefoniererei


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Razyl du warst schon vorher da... btw du hast ne coole Stimme xD


Woher weißt du wie ich klinge? oO


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Woher weißt du wie ich klinge? oO



kameras...


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kameras...


Mein Zimmer ist sicher genug, dass er da nicht rein kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kameras...


meinst du nicht eher n mikrofon?...


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> meinst du nicht eher n mikrofon?...



kamera mit mikrofon?


----------



## Skatero (1. Dezember 2009)

Razyl, wann kommt dann dein Spieletestvideo?


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Best Falcon Punch Pic´s ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kamera mit mikrofon?



kameras ohne mikrofon


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> kameras ohne mikrofon



still, du kuh!


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Woher weißt du wie ich klinge? oO



Dein Video?


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Best Falcon Punch Pic´s ever
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du furry


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Razyl, wann kommt dann dein Spieletestvideo?


Dauert noch etwas... ich arbeite noch an anderen Sachen.


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_^^ 

Lachmann wisso hast du nicht die Bilder vorhin gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dein Video?



LINK!!11

@ rexo
ich hab die nichmehr gefunden D:


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> du furry



_Mimimi ?? _


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> LINK!!11



Ist privat, aber war gestern oder vorgestern im Abo Feed auf Youtube... ging über LOL aka League of Legends... war ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum isses jetzt privat?


----------



## Breakyou (1. Dezember 2009)

ich reg mich grad so auf..des gibts nicht
hab grad ein Video gesehen in dem ein früherer Bekannter provoziert wird bis er ausrastet.
Natürlich wird der Vorfall mit einem Handy aufgenommen..und unten dem Namen "Amoklauf in Hoggene 2009"
auf youtube.com hochgeladen..
Ich mag denjenigen nicht aber dass ist unter aller Würde..dass Video möchte ich nicht posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: hab es natürlich gleich gemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dein Video?


Und wie kommst du an das Video, dass eigentlich auf Privat gestellt ist? oO


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mimimi ?? _




nee ich wollts nur mal wieder erwähnene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du an das Video, dass eigentlich auf Privat gestellt ist? oO



Gestern wars noch net privat !!!

ICH BIN HALT IMBA :O


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ist privat, aber war gestern oder vorgestern im Abo Feed auf Youtube... ging über LOL aka League of Legends... war ganz gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weil ich daran noch arbeite oO 
Ich hasse Youtube


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ICH BIN HALT IMBA :O



kann ich nicht bestätigen


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kann ich nicht bestätigen



Warum ? *wein*


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum ? *wein*




 er hat dich noch nicht in aktion gesehen


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum ? *wein*



sag du´s mir


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

scheiße, ist das lied geil O_o


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sag du´s mir



ICH HAB LANGE HAARE... die mir ins gesicht hängen ... und dadurch seh ich nix mehr... frisör inc


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ICH HAB LANGE HAARE... die mir ins gesicht hängen ... und dadurch seh ich nix mehr... frisör inc



iiihh...frisör :x


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2009)

Meine fress ey... jetzt muss ich mich extra auf FLICKR registrieren, nur weil ich ne blöde Slidshow-Gallery haben will ><


----------



## Nawato (1. Dezember 2009)

So ich bin weg bye bye bye bye bye bye bye bye kein bye an all die kranken Skyper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> So ich bin weg bye bye bye bye bye bye bye bye kein bye an all die kranken Skyper
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bye bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

find ich gut... xD

aber deins auch lachi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> So ich bin weg bye bye bye bye bye bye bye bye kein bye an all die kranken Skyper
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tschüssi


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> So ich bin weg bye bye bye bye bye bye bye bye kein bye an all die kranken Skyper
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HA ich skype immer mit ner frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Die wahren Letztens in Luxemburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein Bruder wahr die gucken ^^
_


----------



## Skatero (1. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> scheiße, ist das lied geil O_o


Rammstein ist besser.


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

http://www.z-7.ch/konzertkalender.php

29. OKTOBER !!!



> Heaven Shall Burn
> Caliban
> Dark Tranquillity
> Swashbuckle
> Deadlock


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> HA ich skype immer mit ner frau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



giev skype name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Rammstein ist besser.



beide lieder sind einfach g0il^^


SWASHBUCKLE!!!!


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> giev skype name
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


von mir oder dem mädel? xD


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> von mir oder dem mädel? xD



dir^^


----------



## Breakyou (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich geh mal was mampfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schönen Abend euch noch


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Gn8 ihr der Furry is ma pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> dir^^



lieber nicht, ich bin dicht vom glühlwein xD


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich geh mal was mampfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bye bis dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gn8 ihr der Furry is ma pennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Arosk schrieb:


> lieber nicht, ich bin dicht vom glühlwein xD



ja und?
glaubts du kronas ist jemals normal?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich geh mal was mampfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rexo schrieb:


> _Gn8 ihr der Furry is ma pennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gn8^^


Arosk schrieb:


> lieber nicht, ich bin dicht vom glühlwein xD



von glühwein dicht? schäm dich xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ja und?
> glaubts du kronas ist jemals normal?^^



wenn arosk skype kommt, dann komm ich auch nochmal xD


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wenn arosk skype kommt, dann komm ich auch nochmal xD




arosk gib dein skype name her! Jetzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Dezember 2009)

ich hab immer gedacht ich bin klug...aber nun bin ich schon beim 2ten Regelbuch zu DSA (Das schwarze Auge) ubervordert...
Kon X Ini = PA-Wert 
Pa wert1 + irgendwas = PA- Wert....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARG. *nichts check*

Naja, muss es mir wohl am donnerstag erklaeren lassen


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Von Glühwein? also da brauchts scho mindestens 2 Flaschen *GG*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also nicht direkt dich aber ganz schön hicks xD 6 0,2l gläser gesoffen in 25 min ... und die zunge verbrannt xD


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

nja ich bin dann auch ma weg bye viel spaß noch


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> nja ich bin dann auch ma weg bye viel spaß noch



muuuuuuuhuuuuuuh
muuh
muuuh
muhuhuu


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

aber mein skype name ist jaba019 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *angst*


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

bin dann auch mal weg mädels^^

nacht


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

warum geht ihr alle? -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Dezember 2009)

wie se alle abziehn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gn8 an alle, die gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2009)

Ein klein wenig Werbung in eigener Sache:
http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/?p=43
Mit Gallerie!


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

GEMELDET!


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> GEMELDET!


Pff, ich hab weder Werbung noch sonst was auf meinen Blog, ergo verdiene ich ja nichts daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff, ich hab weder Werbung noch sonst was auf meinen Blog, ergo verdiene ich ja nichts daran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War doch nur spaß ^^


----------



## dragon1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff, ich hab weder Werbung noch sonst was auf meinen Blog, ergo verdiene ich ja nichts daran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast erm...verschluesselte botschaften die unsere Gehirne beeinflussen eingebaut?
Vergiss es, sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> du hast erm...verschluesselte botschaften die unsere Gehirne beeinflussen eingebaut?


jap, von sowas hab ich schon öfter.... ALL HAIL THE HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> du hast erm...verschluesselte botschaften die unsere Gehirne beeinflussen eingebaut?
> Vergiss es, sinnlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auch nicht. Ich musste meine Meinung über dieses gute Spiel einfach nur loswerden oO
Rein theoretisch könnte ich dort auch Werbung schalten, aber das ist mir zu doof :X


----------



## Edou (1. Dezember 2009)

reeeh


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> reeeh


Welcome Back


----------



## Edou (1. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Welcome Back


dankä^^


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

schreibt was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Dezember 2009)

was


----------



## dragon1 (1. Dezember 2009)

was



/e 2 dumme 1 gedanke^^


----------



## Edou (1. Dezember 2009)

hä wo bin ich hia?


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

super jetzt hab ich den display von meinem mp3 player kaputt gemacht -.-


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2009)

W A H N S I N N!


----------



## Edou (1. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> super jetzt hab ich den display von meinem mp3 player kaputt gemacht -.-





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> super jetzt hab ich den display von meinem mp3 player kaputt gemacht -.-


*krampfhaft versucht das display mit einem pinsel heile zu machen*


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

lacht nicht!
das ist blöd, das ding war so gut wie neu -.-


----------



## Edou (1. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lacht nicht!
> das ist blöd, das ding war so gut wie neu -.-





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dass verdient nen doppelten HAHA


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

:<


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> W A H N S I N N!


nice nice


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

bei mir brutzelt grad die katze...


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> bei mir brutzelt grad die katze...


guden appo


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

scheiß teil -.- ... grrr

bin weg -.-


----------



## Edou (1. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> scheiß teil -.- ... grrr
> 
> bin weg -.-


bb^^


----------



## Firun (1. Dezember 2009)

nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


FIRUN welcome


----------



## Firun (1. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> FIRUN welcome



thank YOU!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> thank YOU!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^

so bin dann auch mal weg bb


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2009)

so, bin auch erst mal weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haut rein, kommt später vllt nochmal on


----------



## Firun (1. Dezember 2009)

da hauen sie alle ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> da hauen sie alle ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (1. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nicht alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




schon mal ein Anfang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Mir is Langweilig :/_


----------



## Firun (1. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is Langweilig :/_




ach Rexo , wie kann das sein ?


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Kanne ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kanne mir das einer ubersetzen ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_O Noez Rexo hat die Nachtschwarmer rgekillt_


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Dezember 2009)

hättste wohl gerne


----------



## Firun (1. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kanne ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Küsse meinen Haarigen Hintern, oder so ähnlich ... xD


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Dreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Yay Modi Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir werdne alle sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und danke fur die Ubersetzung xD das schmeiss ich Krona san dne Kopf wne e rmich nervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:@Firun eh das is nich Faier :/

du hats geschumelt_


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Küsse meinen Haarigen Hintern, oder so ähnlich ... xD


schicker ava. trolli fand ich aber damals mit der mütze toller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Mag wer von euch Muse ??_


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mag wer von euch Muse ??_


jop


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Klick mich Absolut Genialer Song _


----------



## Firun (1. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Yay Modi Doppelpost
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich schummle nie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Beweise  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Klick mich Absolut Genialer Song _


hm gibt einige lieder von denen die ich besser finde, wie bliss, small print, assassin....^^


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> ich schummle nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Grml :/

Da hattest nochmal gluck :/

edit:Knight of Cydonia und Hysteria sind Legendar Hysteria is Live der Burner _


----------



## Firun (1. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Grml :/
> 
> Da hattest nochmal gluck :/
> 
> edit:Knight of Cydonia und Hysteria sind Legendar Hysteria is Live der Burner _







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So leute ich bin mal afk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Muscle Museum is auch n Extrem Cooler Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Und schon wieder Nachtschwarmer getötet :/ ich hab n Talent dafur_


----------



## Kargaro (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Und schon wieder Nachtschwarmer getötet :/ ich hab n Talent dafur_


Und ich hab ein Talent dafür, den Spamm im /2 auf meinem Realm zu töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (2. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

moinsen


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi vom taktlosen, gefühlslosen und TE-Verachtenden Razyl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

phöses razyl :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2009)

nab0rnd


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> phöses razyl :O


Ich habe nur die Wahrheit ausgesprochen ...



Grüne schrieb:


> nab0rnd


 eine Brille!


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schicker ava. trolli fand ich aber damals mit der mütze toller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


thx for erinnerung!

*gimp anwerf*


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> thx for erinnerung!


enpe


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe nur die Wahrheit ausgesprochen ...



die phöse wahrheit


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die phöse wahrheit


Eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Breakyou (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die phöse wahrheit



aber bisschen sollte man schon drüber nachdenken ob uns, also die Community , das was angeht.
Ich mein wir kennen weder ihn noch sein Umfeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht...



aber...aber...phöse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Dezember 2009)

Wir schließen Threads nicht damit ihr hier weiter drüber quatscht, also Themawechsel.


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

Vorsicht Lilly anwesend... also versteckt eure Kommentare zu den Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Argh! Da war sie wieder schneller =/


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Argh! Da war sie wieder schneller =/



har har har


----------



## Breakyou (2. Dezember 2009)

Themawechsel!

wie war euer Tag so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> har har har


Ruhe Lachmann! Schäme dich!



Breakyou schrieb:


> Themawechsel!
> 
> wie war euer Tag so?
> 
> ...


Wieso Themawechsel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Tag war beschissen :X


----------



## Breakyou (2. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ruhe Lachmann! Schäme dich!
> 
> 
> Wieso Themawechsel?
> ...



ach warum denn? 
Meiner war ganz toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eine 2 in Geschichte gekriegt 
dann schönes Mittagessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ach warum denn?
> Meiner war ganz toll
> 
> 
> ...


Stress, 2 stunden Lang neue Plugins gesucht, Stress, Deadline kommt immer näher QQ


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Dezember 2009)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nabend


Abend LoD


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Themawechsel!
> 
> wie war euer Tag so?
> 
> ...



mp3 player ist komplett am arsch
3 stunden mathe geübt aber keinen schritt weiter gekommen
neues, und besser aussehendes six feet under t-shirt gefunden als das was ich mir gewünscht hab >_<
grade erfahren das ich morgen physik test schreibe -.-
mhh.... das wars so im groben^^


Razyl schrieb:


> Ruhe Lachmann! Schäme dich!



das is meine phöse lache!



heute kommt um 00:00 uhr  a headbangers journey auf kabel 1


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Dezember 2009)

gnah kurz vorm bild speichern hängt gimp -.-
die dvd zu erstellen scheint evtl n bissl performance zu klauen^^


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Oo


----------



## Edou (2. Dezember 2009)

huhu!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

moin edou & nawatö


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

abend Flachmann^^


----------



## Edou (2. Dezember 2009)

und wie gehts deinem mp3 player?


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> huhu!!!


Hi Edou, so gut gelaunt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (2. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hi Edou, so gut gelaunt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jop


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> abend Flachmann^^



ich hätt jetzt gern einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edou schrieb:


> und wie gehts deinem mp3 player?



das ding ist jetzt vollkommen am arsch ._."


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen _


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jop


Warum? =)



DER schrieb:


> das ding ist jetzt vollkommen am arsch ._."


Kauf dir halt nen iPod!


----------



## Edou (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das ding ist jetzt vollkommen am arsch ._."





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sry muss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ razyl naja es hatt damit zu tun dassich heute 2 hopper vermöbelt hab XD


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen _


Wieso du eben aufgelegt haben?


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

_Bruder hat mich genervt ^^ hast glaub ich n kleines stuck mit bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen _



moin


Razyl schrieb:


> Kauf dir halt nen iPod!



die dinger sind mir VIIIIEEEEEL zu umständlich... 


Edou schrieb:


> sry muss sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



phöser edou


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Nabend *Jedem ein Bier rüberreich*


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bruder hat mich genervt ^^ hast glaub ich n kleines stuck mit bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hatt der nicht zu Megaman auch ****man gesagt?


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die dinger sind mir VIIIIEEEEEL zu umständlich...


Was ist daran umständlich? oO


----------



## Edou (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Nabend *Jedem ein Bier rüberreich*


kuuhl

btw lachmann ist er heißerne-sack-mann


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

wieder alle am lachmann-flamen hier?


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

_


Nawato schrieb:



			Hatt der nicht zu Megaman auch ****man gesagt?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ja hat er ^^ hast denk ich nur n parr worter verstanden oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

**pöses Luxeburgisch** _


----------



## Breakyou (2. Dezember 2009)

@ Edou wenn ich durch Mannheim lauf würd ich auch gern paar..


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Nabend *Jedem ein Bier rüberreich*



yay



Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist daran umständlich? oO



die dinger haben doch soviele sachen wo man gar nicht mehr weiß wo oben und unten ist Q_Q
und die dinger sind mir zu groß und schweineteuer xD


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Ja hat er ^^ hast denk ich nur n parr worter verstanden oder
> 
> ...


Nur das, das andere war mir von der Sprache zu scheisse ^^


----------



## Edou (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> wieder alle am lachmann-flamen hier?


so nebenbei ja^^

@breakyou

jaaa dass tut immerwieder gut wenn se mit ihren geilen teleskop dingern kommen^^ und ich seh own 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Nur das, das andere war mir von der Sprache zu scheisse ^^




_^^ Kommst wieder Skype ??_


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Nur das, das andere war mir von der Sprache zu scheisse ^^




_wtf doppelt post _


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die dinger haben doch soviele sachen wo man gar nicht mehr weiß wo oben und unten ist Q_Q
> und die dinger sind mir zu groß und schweineteuer xD


Sie sind die besten Ihrer Preisklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Teuer, aber verdammt viele Funktionen. Und es sind doch nur knapp 140 Euro für den Nano 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (2. Dezember 2009)

servus leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

_

LOL ?? ich relade seit eund kommt n post dazu_


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> servus leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seavuus


----------



## Breakyou (2. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> servus leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _wtf doppelt post _




HA!  erwischt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   böser doppelposter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _wtf doppelt post _


Hmm ok ok ^^


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> HA!  erwischt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_Du hast es gut du hats deinen gestern gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

uhuhuh ... gleich gehör ich zu den 1k+ Poster!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

_O Noez ^^_


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2009)

nice ava trolli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Du hast es gut du hats deinen gestern gelöscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich?   ich habe nichts gelöscht..nie Nicht!!!11elf!!111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie sind die besten Ihrer Preisklasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



140 euro? O_o ... vllt zum geburtstag ^^


Firun schrieb:


> servus leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



moin


Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> LOL ?? ich relade seit eund kommt n post dazu_



holt mich ma skype dazu!


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nice ava trolli
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_
wo is n Trolli ??_


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Dezember 2009)

grml
so klein wie im ava kommt das nich so toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Kommt hier einer aus Aachen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> grml
> so klein wie im ava kommt das nich so toll
> 
> 
> ...


wo isn der vom letzten jahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (2. Dezember 2009)

machen wir uns jetzt alle nen Zipfel auf den Ava? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

_Nawato komme Skype will nich mit kronas allein sein de rmacht mir Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> grml
> so klein wie im ava kommt das nich so toll
> 
> 
> ...



wie sie alle von meinem mybuffed profilbild klauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wo isn der vom letzten jahr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Kronas nix hier


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 140 euro? O_o ... vllt zum geburtstag ^^


Ich hab 200 für meinen Touch bezahlt <3


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie sie alle von meinem mybuffed profilbild klauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hatte das letztes jahr schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Kronas nix hier



nix sehen Kronas hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Kronas nix hier




_Doch in Skype ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab 200 für meinen Touch bezahlt <3



uiuiui....
wär mir zu teuer für nur nen mp3 player^^


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Doch in Skype ^^_



hoho ... du bist guut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edith: 1000!!!


----------



## Firun (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Doch in Skype ^^_




Skypen Rockt! Rexo Rockt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hatte das letztes jahr schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rexo schrieb:


> _Doch in Skype ^^_



hier!!!skype!!
holt mich ins gespräch!!11


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> hoho ... du bist guut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_I Know  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Breakyou (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> uiuiui....
> wär mir zu teuer für nur nen mp3 player^^



hast ein neueres Handy?
wenn ja benutz das
mach ich schon seit Jahren


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Skypen Rockt! Rexo Rockt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Yay neuen Sig Spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Kommt hier einer aus Aachen?


du gibst als wohnort augsburg an, was willst du von aachenern?


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Mir kommts so vor, als wärt ihr alle so ne kleine Rasselbande in der sich jeder persönlich kennt ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> hast ein neueres Handy?
> wenn ja benutz das
> mach ich schon seit Jahren



mein handy ist son uralt brocken xD


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> uiuiui....
> wär mir zu teuer für nur nen mp3 player^^


Nicht nur MP3-Player - das ding kann fast alles, außer Telefonieren :X
Die Spiele sind gut, die Videos sind nice, die anderen Apps sind sehr nice... das Ding will ich nie wieder vermissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du gibst als wohnort augsburg an, was willst du von aachenern?



Ja ich zieh mit meiner Familie nach Aachen ... und jetzt im Moment wohn ich noch in Augsburg


----------



## Breakyou (2. Dezember 2009)

@ Bierkasten  Die meisten sind ja schon lange dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Lachmann   na dann..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> nix sehen Kronas hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


irgendwie is mir grad aufgefallen, das so eine Gottheit bei DSA auch Firun heisst...die Goetter wollen uns bestrafen *hilfe*


----------



## Kronas (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ja ich zieh mit meiner Familie nach Aachen ... und jetzt im Moment wohn ich noch in Augsburg


in deiner signatur steht leekran.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Mir kommts so vor, als wärt ihr alle so ne kleine Rasselbande in der sich jeder persönlich kennt ...



sind wir auch xD


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> @ Bierkasten  Die meisten sind ja schon lange dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ochja, was heißt lange? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin seit ... hm ... geschätzten 4 Monaten oder so hier ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du hast dich erst vor n paar monaten gereggt


----------



## Kronas (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sind wir auch xD


ich kenn deinen namen uuuund... öhm...


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> in deiner signatur steht leekran.



Du meinst Lekraan. Jo^^ .. Ich bin auch Lekraan ... zumindest war ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt bin ich hier der Bierkasten ... *Kronas ein Bier rüberreich*


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> du hast dich erst vor n paar monaten gereggt



ich hats schon letztes jahr bei svz!


Kronas schrieb:


> ich kenn deinen namen uuuund... öhm...




/b/? xD


----------



## Breakyou (2. Dezember 2009)

ich mein des ist mein 2 Buffed Acc 
mit dem einen hab ich mich mitte 2007 angemeldet glaub ich und mit dem hier erst dieses Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


damals nur für WoW heute hauptsächlich wegen der netten Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hats schon letztes jahr bei svz!
> 
> 
> 
> /b/? xD


ich bin nich bei svz. ich bin kuhler


----------



## Kronas (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Du meinst Lekraan. Jo^^ .. Ich bin auch Lekraan ... zumindest war ich das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und warum steht da lekraan und nicht bierkasten?
paradox.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und warum steht da lekraan und nicht bierkasten?
> paradox.


jaja seeeehr kompliziert XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich bin nich bei svz. ich bin kuhler



studivz?
dam dam daaam


Kronas schrieb:


> und warum steht da lekraan und nicht bierkasten?
> paradox.



illuminati und so


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und warum steht da lekraan und nicht bierkasten?
> paradox.



Weil ich keinen Charakter habe, der Bierkasten heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mach ich schon auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein PC muss halt mal aus der Reparatur kommen, damit ich mal wieder zocken kann .... -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jaja seeeehr kompliziert XD


trolli is confused  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Weil ich keinen Charakter habe, der Bierkasten heißt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


einen zwerg krieger namens Bierkasten


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

So Leute, ihr sollt jetzt mal was wissen:

Ich bin hier drinnen eh der beste! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> So Leute, ich sollt jetzt mal was wissen:
> 
> Ich bin hier drinnen eh der beste!
> 
> ...


das beste von perssiiiiil

persil gold color


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> So Leute, *ich sollt jetzt mal was wissen*:


bitte was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das beste von perssiiiiil
> 
> persil gold color


wös? montana gold? :-D


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> das beste von perssiiiiil
> 
> persil gold color



haha jetzt musste ich lachen ... >.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> So Leute, ihr sollt jetzt mal was wissen:
> 
> Ich bin hier drinnen eh der beste!
> 
> ...



das wüsst ich...


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bitte was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HA HA !!! Ich war per Edith schneller mit meinem Rechtschreibfehler xD


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

_Mir is Langweilig_


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> HA HA !!! Ich war per Edith schneller mit meinem Rechtschreibfehler xD


nicht wirklich, ich hab deinen fehler noch gequotet du nap


----------



## Breakyou (2. Dezember 2009)

Leute ich geh mal mein RL weiterspielen
wünscht mir Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin out ,Roger


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nicht wirklich, ich hab deinen fehler noch gequotet du nap



Ächt jätz?


----------



## Firun (2. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> irgendwie is mir grad aufgefallen, das so eine Gottheit bei DSA auch Firun heisst...die Goetter wollen uns bestrafen *hilfe*




Mögen dich die Blitze des Himmels beim Schei.... treffen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Leute ich geh mal mein RL weiterspielen
> wünscht mir Glück
> 
> 
> ...



rl? kuhl
hau rein^^


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Mögen dich die Blitze des Himmels beim Scheis... treffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Uff, das hab ich mal geträumt ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Leute ich geh mal mein RL weiterspielen


denk dran, da gibts kein rezz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

nawato und rexo wollen eine religion über mich gründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ALL HAIL TO THE HYPNOLACHMANN


----------



## Firun (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Uff, das hab ich mal geträumt ...



Ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Leute ich geh mal mein RL weiterspielen



RL is eh nur was für Versager die ingame nichts draufhaben!


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> RL is eh nur was für Versager die ingame nichts draufhaben!


Tjo, perfekt für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Wer von euch hatte nochmal diese kleine geschichte in seiner sig mal stehen? 

Thrall, Jaina (oder wie auch immer die hieß) und Arthas in einer WG ... Thrall muss den Müll runterbringen usw. ...??


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nawato und rexo wollen eine religion über mich gründen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://lachmann.de/ schade den link wollt ich mir holen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

razyl is voll der n4p ey lol


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> razyl is voll der n4p ey lol


RL n4p :X


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Razyl ist mein Lehrling in Sachen Noob


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Wer von euch hatte nochmal diese kleine geschichte in seiner sig mal stehen?
> 
> Thrall, Jaina (oder wie auch immer die hieß) und Arthas in einer WG ... Thrall muss den Müll runterbringen usw. ...??



das war ich... stand irwo im catalysm foren teil xD


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

«Entdecke die Welt von Lachmann.»


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das war ich... stand irwo im catalysm foren teil xD



Ich fand das soo geil ... xDDD Ich musste da lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ich fand das soo geil ... xDDD Ich musste da lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jap^^ war auch ganz lustig^^


----------



## Lillyan (2. Dezember 2009)

Blöder Gruppenzwang!!!!11111


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Blöder Gruppenzwang!!!!11111



Das bist nicht du in deinem Avatar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Blöder Gruppenzwang!!!!11111



NACHMACH0R!!11


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Blöder Gruppenzwang!!!!11111


Tjo, haha Lilly, warum tust du dir das auch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Dezember 2009)

WAS GEHT?????????!!!!?!?!?!?


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> WAS GEHT?????????!!!!?!?!?!?


Alles was Beine hat...


----------



## Firun (2. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Blöder Gruppenzwang!!!!11111




hahahhahhaarr  *hust*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

So Leude, bin dann mal off...

nacht@famalienachtschwärmer xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Das bist nicht du in deinem Avatar?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein, das ist ihre mutter... o_O



LordofDemons schrieb:


> WAS GEHT?????????!!!!?!?!?!?


nimm weniger...


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein, das ist ihre mutter... o_O


Woher weißt du, wie Lillys Mutter aussieht? oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> WAS GEHT?????????!!!!?!?!?!?



lod nimmt weedz


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lod nimmt weedz


sieht eher nach speed oder sowas aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (2. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Woher weißt du, wie Lillys Mutter aussieht? oO



hahahahahaha ... so jetzt bin ich aber off ..


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Dezember 2009)

NUR WEIL DU KEINS KRIEGST BRILLE !!!!!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Dezember 2009)

NEIDHAMMEL!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> NUR WEIL DU KEINS KRIEGST BRILLE !!!!!!!


bei der quali ists wohl besser so


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> sieht eher nach speed oder sowas aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eher speed metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber...jap, lod dreht echt am rad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (2. Dezember 2009)

shami macht fun^^ hab meine 60er endlich auf meinen acc getranst^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> shami macht fun^^ hab meine 60er endlich auf meinen acc getranst^^


WoW macht keinen Fun....


----------



## Lillyan (2. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> hahahhahhaarr  *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Statt dem Bärtchen hab ich Schnurrhaare... ich hoffe das zählt :>

Und jaaa, das bin ich :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> shami macht fun^^ hab meine 60er endlich auf meinen acc getranst^^



dein schami ist ne transe!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> eher speed metal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


NAIIIN NIEMAAAAAAALS nAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINN WHAHAHAHHA MUHAHAH OING MUHHHH MÄHHH WAWWAWAWAWAQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Statt dem Bärtchen hab ich Schnurrhaare... ich hoffe das zählt :>
> 
> Und jaaa, das bin ich :X


Eine Frage Lilly:
Warum malst du dir Schnurrhaare auf? Warum?

Edit.
Ich glaube LoD will gebannt werden oO


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eine Frage Lilly:
> Warum malst du dir Schnurrhaare auf? Warum?


sie mag katzen?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube LoD will gebannt werden oO


ahh bevor das geschieht geh ich doch lieber schlafen also gn8 leute


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eine Frage Lilly:
> Warum malst du dir Schnurrhaare auf? Warum?
> 
> Edit.
> Ich glaube LoD will gebannt werden oO


um kätzchen jokes zu provocen :-D


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ahh bevor das geschieht geh ich doch lieber schlafen also gn8 leute


zomg ban him pl0x


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Statt dem Bärtchen hab ich Schnurrhaare... ich hoffe das zählt :>
> 
> Und jaaa, das bin ich :X



*schnurr*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LordofDemons schrieb:


> NAIIIN NIEMAAAAAAALS nAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINN WHAHAHAHHA MUHAHAH OING MUHHHH MÄHHH WAWWAWAWAWAQ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn lod platzt nehm ich seine musik sammlung!


----------



## Lillyan (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich mache komische Dinge, wenn mir langweilig ist... da sind Schnurrhaare noch harmlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sie mag katzen?


Das hab ich, in meinen Zeiten im IRC, auch mitbekommen, aber deswegen macht man sich doch nicht sofort Schnurrhaare oO


----------



## Firun (2. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ahh bevor das geschieht geh ich doch lieber schlafen also gn8 leute



dat war knapp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   , gn8 lod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich mache komische Dinge, wenn mir langweilig ist... da sind Schnurrhaare noch harmlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Führ das mal weiter aus... 
unter "komisch" kann man extreeeeeeeeem viel verstehen


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich mache komische Dinge, wenn mir langweilig ist... da sind Schnurrhaare noch harmlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg :x

bin weg mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nacht


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich mache komische Dinge, wenn mir langweilig ist... da sind Schnurrhaare noch harmlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OO  wtf ich seh schon wie du mit einem bemalten bauch vorm spiegel stehst und sagst "los mister wampe iss noch ein stück pizza"



Grüne schrieb:


> zomg ban him pl0x



NIEMAAAAALs!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> dat war knapp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schon wied0r? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> OO  wtf ich seh schon wie du mit einem bemalten bauch vorm spiegel stehst und sagst "los mister wampe iss noch ein stück pizza"



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHA
xDDDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> OO  wtf ich seh schon wie du mit einem bemalten bauch vorm spiegel stehst und sagst "los mister wampe iss noch ein stück pizza"


Äh, das zählt schon zu "Verrückt"

Ich sags ja:
Lachmann kann nur "AHAHA" und "XDDDD"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schon wied0r?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei deinen vielen doppelposts und sinnlosantworten hät ich mir so ne antwort nicht erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

http://gameone.de/assets/gallery_pictures/....jpg?1247229989


----------



## Arosk (2. Dezember 2009)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> http://gameone.de/assets/gallery_pictures/....jpg?1247229989




_WTH xD _


----------



## Firun (2. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schon wied0r?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geh ins Bett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> http://gameone.de/assets/gallery_pictures/....jpg?1247229989


nice one

wat heißt hie doppelposts ich bin einfach ein sehr engagierter user :/


@Firun: jawohl mama!


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> geh ins Bett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und wann mag unser Firun ins Bett gehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ LoD:
Du willst mich nur im "Spammen" übertreffen - aber tut mir leid, da ist Lachmann schon eher dran.


----------



## Nawato (2. Dezember 2009)

bye bye bye bye


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> http://gameone.de/assets/gallery_pictures/....jpg?1247229989



I Lol'ed rly hard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (2. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wann mag unser Firun ins Bett gehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm das überlasse ich dem Schiksal , aber ich bin ja so eine Art Gott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  von daher müsste ich eigentlich nie schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> hm das überlasse ich dem Schiksal , aber ich bin ja so eine Art Gott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Irgendwie bezweifle ich, dass du ein Gott bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

_Firun ??_


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wann mag unser Firun ins Bett gehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich <3 dich auch razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, jetzt bin ich aber weg^^ nacht


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich <3 dich auch razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin grad extrem froh, dass du dich verabschiedest...


----------



## Firun (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Firun ??_




Ja bitte , wer Betet mich gerade an ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin grad extrem froh, dass du dich verabschiedest...



:<
was hab ich getan?


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Ja bitte , wer Betet mich gerade an ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_
emmm.....

**ins schienbein tritt** 

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**weglauf**_


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> :<
> was hab ich getan?


Du hast mich "<3"...


----------



## Arosk (2. Dezember 2009)

sagt ihr niemand hallo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast mich "<3"...



war doch nur nett gemeint :/
ich fühle mich so misverstanden
*ritz*


moin arosk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> emmm.....
> 
> **ins schienbein tritt**
> ...




*blitzehinterherschmeiss*  *biiiiZzZzZzZzZz*  muuuhahahahrrrr  *rexogrill0rn*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Hallo Arosk


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

_Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

_



			*blitzehinterherschmeiss* *biiiiZzZzZzZzZz* muuuhahahahrrrr *rexogrill0rn* ugly.gif
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Aua 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"mit Razyls Stimme" Tschüss


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> sagt ihr niemand hallo?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hi



0/8/15 schrieb:


> "mit Razyls Stimme" Tschüss


Ähm wtf?


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähm wtf?



alle haben dein video gesehen außer mir :<
blöd!

und deswegen bin ich jetzt wieder weg :<


----------



## Firun (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ach komm schon , das bisschen an Verbrennungen...hm irgendwie riecht es hier nach Steak  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

_@0/8/15 Casual 

Sag bitte nicht das in deinem ava ne schange gerade ne Maus frisst _


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und deswegen bin ich jetzt wieder weg :<


Nein bleib hiiieeer !!! "dramatische Musik erklingt"..... "Casual liegt im boden knient.... es beginnt zu regnen"
;(

Edhit @Rexo -> ähm doch^^ Wieso ?


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> ach komm schon , das bisschen an Verbrennungen...hm irgendwie riecht es hier nach Steak
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_

**versucht sich vor Firun zu verteidigen ne Messe rund Gabel in der Hand halt**

Geh weg 

edit:So wa sis ekelhaft rettet die maus _


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> alle haben dein video gesehen außer mir :<
> blöd!


Wie sollen alle mein Video gesehen haben? Das Ding ist auf Privat gestellt, somit kann das keiner mehr sehen -.-


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> **versucht sich vor Firun zu verteidigen ne Messe rund Gabel in der Hand halt**
> 
> Geh weg _


Rexo. Darf ich dir was sagen, irgendwie fand ich dich klüger, als du den Avatar mit dem Fuchs hattest, der den Kopf schüttelt. Frag mich nicht wieso ! - ! Ich weiss es selbst nicht^^


----------



## Firun (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> **versucht sich vor Firun zu verteidigen ne Messe rund Gabel in der Hand halt**
> 
> Geh weg _



ach sehr schön du hast das Besteck gleich mit gebracht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Rexo. Darf ich dir was sagen, irgendwie fand ich dich klüger, als du den Avatar mit dem Fuchs hattest, der den Kopf schüttelt. Frag mich nicht wieso ! - ! Ich weiss es selbst nicht^^



_Pfff...Pass auf das der verschluss von der Pepsi dir nicht ins auge fliegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**noch fester schuttelt**_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Pfff...Pass auf das der verschluss von der Pepsi dir nicht ins auge fliegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne ich meins ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nimm wieder den Kopf-schüttel-Fuchs mit den Herzen. Der war so niedlich, dass er mich immer glücklich gemacht hat, wenn ich ihn ansah.
Als Deal könnte ich dafür auch meinen Ava wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (2. Dezember 2009)

so Leute ich wünsch euch was  gn8 bis morgen, macht nichts kaputt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> so Leute ich wünsch euch was  gn8 bis morgen, macht nichts kaputt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


"Vase wieder hinstell" ähm O.K ! Nacht.


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

_Gn8 Firun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wisso is das ding zu größ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der ultimative ava 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gn8 Firun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der macht dich sympatischer, aber nicht klüger. Und evtl geht das mit Gimp (das Bildbearbeitungsprogramm <- langes Wort) Damit kann man es evtl kleiner machen.

Btw ist das nicht *eine* Schlange die eine Maus frisst, sondern *meine*. Und die Maus heisst Steve. Alle Mäuse heissen bei uns Steve.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2009)

den ava hab ich hier zu 100% schonmal im forum gesehen


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> den ava hab ich hier zu 100% schonmal im forum gesehen



Schlagzeuger ?


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

_Passendes Youtube Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Achtung Vidoe nummer 2 besteht verblödungs gefahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





a ja und zum wackel ava welchen ?? hab 30 verschiedene versionen davon ^^_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> a ja und zum wackel ava welchen ?? hab 30 verschiedene versionen davon ^^_



Vor ein paar Tagen hattest einen, und davor noch einen schöneren. Also deinen dritt neuesten Avatar =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> a ja und zum wackel ava welchen ?? hab 30 verschiedene versionen davon ^^_


den, den du gepostet hast nur halt auf ava größe


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

_Denke ma musste de rhier sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Denke ma musste de rhier sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jo der is beser als dein jetziger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Denke ma musste de rhier sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfekt !!! Der ist, aus meiner Sicht, dein Markenzeichen und lässt dich viel klüger erscheinen. Weiss immer noch nicht wieso !


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

_Schwancke gerade zwischen 4 ava´s xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Schwancke gerade zwischen 4 ava´s xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> !



Japs, den Wackelkopf. Er hat sowas Österreichisches an sich.
Edhit, dann ändere ich meinen auch. ^^ Mal sehen.


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

_Sieht so aus als wahre das echt mein Markenzeichen gewordne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Sieht so aus als wahre das echt mein Markenzeichen gewordne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"clap clap clap" !!! So gute Nacht allen.


----------



## Rexo (2. Dezember 2009)

_Jo bin auch pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s cooler ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Arosk (2. Dezember 2009)

bin noch bissel fernseh glotzen und was essen, haut rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Dezember 2009)

yummy :X


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2009)

lawl der eine kommentar da drunter
"somebody fill a perfume bottle up with piss and give it&#65279; to that german guy"
xD


----------



## Lillyan (2. Dezember 2009)

Ohje, den hab ich gar net gelesen :X


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Dezember 2009)

Test


----------



## Kronas (3. Dezember 2009)

meep meep


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2009)

huhu


----------



## mookuh (3. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> meep meep




miau?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

OMG
DIE ALARMANLAGE VOM NS IST NOCH AN!!11


----------



## Kronas (3. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> miau?


määh määh


----------



## Breakyou (3. Dezember 2009)

Wau?


----------



## mookuh (3. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> määh määh



wuff wuff


----------



## Firun (3. Dezember 2009)

nabend leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (3. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> wuff wuff


muuh muuh


----------



## Breakyou (3. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir sind heute Tiere! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (3. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (3. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> wir sind heute Tiere!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh mein gott was habe ich ausgelöst!


----------



## mookuh (3. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oh mein gott was habe ich ausgelöst!



Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh


----------



## dragon1 (3. Dezember 2009)

Pah von wegen Judo = verweicht und uneffektiv...kein einziges mal bissher ohne Verletzung und heute...fast ne gehirnerschuetterung, weil mir einer beim Befreien nen tritt auf die Schlaefe verpasst hat.


Morgen bin ich nicht da, muss mich auskurieren *Heul* jedes mal das es ein bisschen lauter wird Platzt mein Kopf fast.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum bin ich so fröhlich, so fröhlich, so fröhlich?


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> warum bin ich so fröhlich, so fröhlich, so fröhlich?


weil dein mp3 player schrott ist ?


----------



## mookuh (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> **** BILDER ****
> 
> warum bin ich so fröhlich, so fröhlich, so fröhlich?



zombies abgeschossen?


----------



## Breakyou (3. Dezember 2009)

den AA Hoddy hat ein Freund von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hust* vote4suat *hust*
und mittlerweile 5  T-Shirts von Slipknot AC/DC und AA


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> weil dein mp3 player schrott ist ?



pahh... 


mookuh schrieb:


> zombies abgeschossen?



DAS und die sachen <3


Breakyou schrieb:


> den AA Hoddy hat ein Freund von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^


----------



## mookuh (3. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Guten Abend



Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuh


----------



## Breakyou (3. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Guten Abend



Sei GeWuuuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (3. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Beef?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


von mir gegrillt


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Beef?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pass auf, der leckt dich sonst mit seiner kuuuh zunge ab :X


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2009)

Wahnsinn... ich hab wieder ein MMO-RPG gefunden was mir spaß macht... bzw. ich hab es wiedergefunden =)


----------



## mookuh (3. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Beef?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Versuch es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahnsinn... ich hab wieder ein MMO-RPG gefunden was mir spaß macht... bzw. ich hab es wiedergefunden =)



was den?


----------



## Breakyou (3. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahnsinn... ich hab wieder ein MMO-RPG gefunden was mir spaß macht... bzw. ich hab es wiedergefunden =)



WELCHES?!
bin auf der Suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin bei DA:O hängengeblieben aber ist halt offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Omg..



pass lieber auf :x


moin brillö


----------



## Kronas (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> abend


ich hab nen volleyballschläger da, tausch?


----------



## mookuh (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> abend




WUFF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was den?


Es heißt erstmal "Was denn?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zweitens: Der Herr der Ringe Online.. aufeinmal macht es wieder Spaß, wahrscheinlich, weil Aion so mies ist :X


----------



## Tabuno (3. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahnsinn... ich hab wieder ein MMO-RPG gefunden was mir spaß macht... bzw. ich hab es wiedergefunden =)


World of Warcraft? Naja World of Warcraft + Spaß geht nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HdRO war geil... vor MORIA!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es heißt erstmal "Was denn?"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



war nur ein kleiner verschreiber :O
aha... hdro


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hab nen volleyballschläger da, tausch?


yeah, hier is dein wlankabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> yeah, hier is dein wlankabel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das muss ich sofort anschließen!

(den spruch hast du aus http://www.ariva.de/Tausche_10m_WLAN_Kabel...hlaeger_t356114 oder?)


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> World of Warcraft? Naja World of Warcraft + Spaß geht nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin noch nicht mal in Moria... von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und WoW? Willst du mich verarschen? Nie wieder


----------



## Firun (3. Dezember 2009)

habt ihr Rexo gestern Nacht noch kaputt gemacht oder wo bleibt der heute ?


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Nich so pingelig Razylein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es heißt Razyl...


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> (den spruch hast du aus http://www.ariva.de/Tausche_10m_WLAN_Kabel...hlaeger_t356114 oder?)


nope


----------



## Kronas (3. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> habt ihr Rexo gestern Nacht noch kaputt gemacht oder wo bleibt der heute ?


he's very not anwesend, even not in icq he is


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> habt ihr Rexo gestern Nacht noch kaputt gemacht oder wo bleibt der heute ?



der ist wohl traurig, weil das rammstein konzert morgen abgesagt wurde :X


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. Dezember 2009)

Nabend

Why haben eig alle Mods/Admins so ne Weihnachtsmütze auf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Why haben eig alle Mods/Admins so ne Weihnachtsmütze auf?
> 
> ...


sie wollen trolli und lachi nachmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (3. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> habt ihr Rexo gestern Nacht noch kaputt gemacht oder wo bleibt der heute ?



hast du ihn nicht geblitzschockt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (3. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nicht mal in Moria... von daher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn du in Moria wärst würd ich gern mit dir questen, aber sicherlich bist auf dem RP-Server oder so... 
Wieso steht jetzt eigentlich bei mir nicht mehr Veteran sondern Inventar? :woot:


----------



## Kronas (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der ist wohl traurig, weil das rammstein konzert morgen abgesagt wurde :X


hat er dich deswegen auch angemimimit?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Why haben eig alle Mods/Admins so ne Weihnachtsmütze auf?
> 
> ...



weil die von mir nachgemacht haben!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hat er dich deswegen auch angemimimit?



hab ihn heute nur ganz kurz erwischt bei icq... da wusste er wohl noch nichtmal das es abgesagt wurde :O


----------



## Kronas (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab ihn heute nur ganz kurz erwischt bei icq... da wusste er wohl noch nichtmal das es abgesagt wurde :O


[18:41:18] Bad-Daxter: Rammstein Konzi wurde abgesagt -.-
[18:41:32] Bad-Daxter: Till Lindemann is Krank -.-
kam zu mir
dann warer weg


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> [18:41:18] Bad-Daxter: Rammstein Konzi wurde abgesagt -.-
> [18:41:32] Bad-Daxter: Till Lindemann is Krank -.-
> kam zu mir
> dann warer weg



armer till :<


----------



## mookuh (3. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> [18:41:18] Bad-Daxter: Rammstein Konzi wurde abgesagt -.-
> [18:41:32] Bad-Daxter: Till Lindemann is Krank -.-
> kam zu mir
> dann warer weg




zu mir kam nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn du in Moria wärst würd ich gern mit dir questen, aber sicherlich bist auf dem RP-Server oder so...
> Wieso steht jetzt eigentlich bei mir nicht mehr Veteran sondern Inventar? :woot:


Wo steht Inventar? oO
UNd ich bin auf Maiar


----------



## Kronas (3. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> zu mir kam nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist keine wichtige bezugsperson für rexo
wenn er mal traurig wird und mal einen richtigen diss braucht kommt er zu lachi oder mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> süüüüüüüß <3


/slap


----------



## Firun (3. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> hast du ihn nicht geblitzschockt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




stimmt da war ja was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du bist keine wichtige bezugsperson für rexo
> wenn er mal traurig wird und mal einen richtigen diss braucht kommt er zu lachi oder mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



er braucht uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und meine katze zerfestzt grad maus und meine haargummis :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> /slap



xDDD
scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*lachkik*


----------



## Kronas (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> er braucht uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


DEINE HAARGUMMIS?!?!?!?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und meine katze zerfestzt grad maus und meine haargummis :<


solang sie nur diese gummis zuerf... oh mom, andere brauchst ja eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> DEINE HAARGUMMIS?!?!?!?



ehmm....schon mein mybuffed profilbild gesehen?
 ich hab lange haare und da braucht man dann auch mal ein haargummi xD


@ brille
woher willst du das denn wissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2009)

Zomfg OLOL SPAM HAHAH SPAM HAH SPAM!!!



....wir sind ja in nem spam thread da funzt dass nicht-.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Guckt grad wer Frauentausch?


abgesehen davon, dass ich in letzter zeit egtl gar kein tv gucke... würd ich mir sowas eh nie anschauen...


----------



## Tabuno (3. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo steht Inventar? oO


Bei meinem Titel...
Übrigens führt Hertha... Deutscher MEISTER WIRD NUR DER BSC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und übrigens ich kann jetzt jumpstyle tanzen hrhr.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und übrigens ich kann jetzt jumpstyle tanzen hrhr.


was nich wirklich schwer ist^^


----------



## Tabuno (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was nich wirklich schwer ist^^


doch für mich schon... bin in der hinsicht ein richtiger kackboon.. aber es macht laune x)


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was nich wirklich schwer ist^^



tektonik is viel kuhler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> doch für mich schon... bin in der hinsicht ein richtiger kackboon.. aber es macht laune x)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X8v6rbe27s&feature=fvst



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Bei meinem Titel...
> Übrigens führt Hertha... Deutscher MEISTER WIRD NUR DER BSC.
> 
> 
> ...


Dann änder doch deinen Titel oo
Genau Hertha wird Meister... moment, wie viel Punkte haben die nur? Ahja 5 Punkte und eine Tordifferenz von 9:30... wohooo ABSTIEG!


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tektonik is viel kuhler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Headbang ftw...^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> @ brille
> woher willst du das denn wissen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weil du eh nur einhandsegelst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Headbang ftw...^^





Khorhiil schrieb:


> Die Wahre Kunst des Headbanging ist am allerschwersten ...
> Aber bilde aus... aber ihr wisst ja Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre.. die Ausbildung zieht sich lange hin und ich bin sehr streng
> 
> 
> ...



solche antworten lassen mein herz aufgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> weil du eh nur einhandsegelst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



quelle?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> quelle?


die zerknäulten taschentücher neben, unter und in deinem bett


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> quelle?


doppelpost!!!


----------



## Breakyou (3. Dezember 2009)

ich geh mal duschen :/
tschüssi


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die zerknäulten taschentüchr neben, unter und in deinem bett



ehh....ich bin krank und meine nase läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2009)

Der Razyl war so schlau und hat sich sein eigenes Forum gebaut \o/


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ehh....ich bin krank und meine nase läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wo hastn du deine nase? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> doppelpost!!!



bin halt kuhl


Breakyou schrieb:


> ich geh mal duschen :/
> tschüssi



bis später^^


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Razyl war so schlau und hat sich sein eigenes Forum gebaut \o/


LINK!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wo hastn du deine nase?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



im gesicht.... :-$


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> LINK!!!


Ich muss das noch alles einrichten, evtl. bin ich nachher schon fertig :X


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> im gesicht.... :-$


da hältst du aber nie die taschentücher hin...


----------



## Breakyou (3. Dezember 2009)

ach Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vater duscht grad
dann dusch ich morgen früh


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich muss das noch alles einrichten, evtl. bin ich nachher schon fertig :X


ok dannach LINK!!!! per pm oder einfach so ^^ ka obs dann als "werbung" zählt you know


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> da hältst du aber nie die taschentücher hin...



woher weißt DU das denn? hmm? herr brille!


Khorhiil schrieb:


> Unterstell ihm doch nicht solche Dinge!



echtma!
freiheit für lachmänner!


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou hast du alko eig nun in der schule gtroffen? XD wenn ja glaub ich schämt der sich hier rein zu kommen wenn du da bist ;P


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> woher weißt DU das denn? hmm? herr brille!


du standest auf dem schulhof... und unter der gürtellinie war wohl nicht deine nase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Okay.. bitte hört auf..


geh halt ausm nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du standest auf dem schulhof... und unter der gürtellinie war wohl nicht deine nase
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



STASI!!!11
ich...ehh... hatte nen baguette gegessen und da is mayonaise rausgelaufen...musste das wegwischen :x


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du standest auf dem schulhof... und unter der gürtellinie war wohl nicht deine nase
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


SPAN000R


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich...ehh... hatte nen baguette gegessen und da is mayonaise rausgelaufen...musste das wegwischen :x


aus nem baguette läuft mayonaise, nachdem du es "gegessen" hattest? *buarghs*


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> NIEMALS!.. wie kannst du nur.. Ich.. ich.. *heulend in die ecke renn*


/tar Khorhill /lol /rofl /rofl /lol


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aus nem baguette läuft mayonaise, nachdem du es "gegessen" hattest? *buarghs*



die mayonaise war schon vorher da :O
hatte nur k.b sie wegzumachen während ich esse


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die mayonaise war schon vorher da :O
> hatte nur k.b sie wegzumachen während ich esse


mhm... ein baguette... ein langes, hartes etwas... und es kommt mayonaise raus... aber die war schon vorher da.
äykelhaft...


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mhm... ein baguette... ein langes, hartes etwas... und es kommt mayonaise raus... aber die war schon vorher da.
> äykelhaft...



du mit deinen perversen gedanken!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du mit deinen perversen gedanken!


pervers? ich denke an ein langes brot, an was denkst du? o_O


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> *in youtube emomusik eingeb und sich die augen schmink*


*/tar Khorhiil /umarmen* tu es nicht */tar khorhiil /lol /lol /rofl /rofl* du glaubst mi auchnoch EMO!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> *sabber*



immer schön die friendzone beachten


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pervers? ich denke an ein langes brot, an was denkst du? o_O



an bananen!


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> an bananen!


...wetten er mag auch noch nüsse...


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ...wetten er mag auch noch nüsse...


ich wette, die mag lachmann nur gut gesalzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ...wetten er mag auch noch nüsse...



und sahne


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2009)

lachmann ist pervers /tar lachmann /lol


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich wette, die mag lachmann nur gut gesalzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich mag meine nüsse gesalzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (3. Dezember 2009)

aber jetzt geh ich duschen 
man sieht sich vielleicht morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> So ich verabschiede mich erstmal Freunde der Nacht, bis später vielleicht. Ciao *Misses lachmann und der rest* =)


bb ;P

lachmann ist ne frau oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lachmann ist pervers /tar lachmann /lol



/tar edou 
WHAT DO THE FIVE FINGERS SAY TO THE FACE?! SLAP!!


Khorhiil schrieb:


> So ich verabschiede mich erstmal Freunde der Nacht, bis später vielleicht. Ciao Mädels =)



bis später^^


FÖÖÖCK DÖÖÖCH EDOU!!11


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /tar edou
> WHAT DO THE FIVE FINGERS SAY TO THE FACE?! SLAP!!
> FÖÖÖCK DÖÖÖCH EDOU!!11


WHAT DO THE FIVE FINGERS SAY TO YOURE FACE? KENTUCKY SCHREIT FICKÖÖÖÖÖN!!!

NEIÖÖÖN FÖÖÖÖÖÖCK DICH SELBÖÖÖR^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> WHAT DO THE FIVE FINGERS SAY TO YOURE FACE? KENTUCKY SCHREIT FICKÖÖÖÖÖN!!!
> 
> NEIÖÖÖN FÖÖÖÖÖÖCK DICH SELBÖÖÖR^^



/clap a slap on ya fap


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /clap a slap on ya fap


Verwalte aktuelle Anhänge (0)


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Verwalte aktuelle Anhänge (0)



fail


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> fail


Bisher sind keine Ahnänge vorhanden


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

versuchs gar nicht erst :x

meine mutter hat mir grad ein type o negative live album gegeben O_o


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> versuchs gar nicht erst :x
> 
> meine mutter hat mir grad ein type o negative live album gegeben O_o


beileid!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> beileid!



ich finds ganz dufte


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich finds ganz dufte


aso na dann gz^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> aso na dann gz^^



danke danke


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2009)

http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/?page_id=66
Mwhahaha, noch nicht perfekt, noch nicht schön, aber es reicht erstmal :X


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

nabend^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

moin,biiiiiiiieeeeeer :X


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Naaa, euch allen Frohe Ostern


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

du depp xD

bin ma weg^^ bis morgen


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2009)

Tabu ne frage:
Hast du in den Forum Mod-Rechte?


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Nacht@lachmann

hä? ich? nöö warum? Soll ich an Weinachten nen Weihnachtsfred ausbuddln bzw rezzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (3. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Nacht@lachmann
> 
> hä? ich? nöö warum? Soll ich an Weinachten nen Weihnachtsfred ausbuddln bzw rezzen?
> 
> ...



wäre das nächste mal wohl sinnvoller , lilly war schon sauer auf dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> wäre das nächste mal wohl sinnvoller , lilly war schon sauer auf dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aha! Habt also gelästert!!!! So funktioniert das alles also ...

Edith: sooo ... jetzt sagst nichts mehr wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> wäre das nächste mal wohl sinnvoller , lilly war schon sauer auf dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mit recht^^


----------



## Firun (3. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Aha! Habt also gelästert!!!! So funktioniert das alles also ...
> 
> Edith: sooo ... jetzt sagst nichts mehr wa?
> 
> ...



Nein wir lästern nicht, ich habe nur den letzten Post in dem Forum gelesen das du ausgebudelt hattest.


----------



## Tabuno (3. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tabu ne frage:
> Hast du in den Forum Mod-Rechte?


*Moderatoren: *Tabuno (0 Beiträge)
Anscheinend schon. Bin mal off, nächtle.


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Nein wir lästern nicht, ich habe nur den letzten Post in dem Forum gelesen das du ausgebudelt hattest.



Ich mach mich bei den Moderatoren unbeliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dini hat mich schon gewarnt
Maladin hat mich gewarnt
Lilly is böse auf mich 
Wer ist der nächste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (3. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ich mach mich bei den Moderatoren unbeliebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nö sollte ich ?  und soweit ich das sehe ist deine Weste noch Weiß, aber ein wenig weniger in alten Sachen wühlen wäre wohl besser für deine Weste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Bierkasten hat keine Hobbys.. Alex.. wieso bist du eigentlich NIE in MSN on die letzten 2 Tage? xD


Ach msn ... ich merk erst jetzt das ich nicht on bin ... >.<



Firun schrieb:


> nö sollte ich ?  und soweit ich das sehe ist deine Weste noch Weiß, aber ein wenig weniger in alten Sachen wühlen wäre wohl besser für deine Weste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tahaha ... bestimmt steht in meiner Notiz - sollte es welche geben- dass ich gerne verstorbene Threaads rezz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (3. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ach msn ... ich merk erst jetzt das ich nicht on bin ... >.<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sagte doch Weste=Weiß=0 Notiz , was aber nicht heissen soll das du jetzt oder später in den nächsten 20 Jahren wieder graben gehen sollst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Meine Weste ist schwarz.
> Kann man die nichtmal 'n bisschen weißer machen? xD
> Ich hab eigentlich nie was verbrochen.. bissl OT..
> Und ein paar unschöne Äußerungen.. ich lass mich eben sehr schnell reizen ^^



Angeber ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. Dezember 2009)

bin off ihr nachtschlappen^^.....ehm nachtSCHWÄRMER^^ cu


----------



## Firun (3. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> bin off ihr nachtschlappen^^.....ehm nachtSCHWÄRMER^^ cu




tschau, hau rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch Weste=Weiß=0 Notiz , was aber nicht heissen soll das du jetzt oder später in den nächsten 20 Jahren wieder graben gehen sollst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schaffs schon noch in die Notiz! Firun, merk dir meinen Namen!!! 























*Firun ein Bier reich*


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Und ich dachte, du wärst Paladin ...


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2009)

moin.


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Haaaalloooo.. is doch nurn Spiel.. im Reallife bin ich natürlich Paladin.. für das heilige Licht mein schurkiger Freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vergesst nicht, edler Paladin. Ich war vor langer Zeit einmal ein dunkler Todesritter.


Arosk schrieb:


> moin.



Mooin,

ich bin aber jetzt off^^ Tschuuuuüüüüß




ps: @ Firun:


MERK DIR MEINEN NAMEN!!!!!!!!! ICH WERDE NOCH NOTIERT!


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2009)

Firun ist meine Weste Weiß? xD


----------



## Rexo (3. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin voll Traurig_


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2009)

Bestes Spiel ever... ohne Widerspruch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (3. Dezember 2009)

_Ich Lege wiederspruch ein Jak and Daxter <3


_


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2009)

Pfff das ist doch Crap... 

Sierra soll die Reihe wieder aufnehmen... Ich brauch unbedingt eine neue Version des Spiels! NEED!!!!


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Wen du Jak and Daxter noch einmal Crap sagst reis ich dir den Kopf ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Nacht@lachmann
> 
> hä? ich? nöö warum? Soll ich an Weinachten nen Weihnachtsfred ausbuddln bzw rezzen?
> 
> ...




Kennst den schon? --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2009)

Naja das Spiel ist einfach einzigartig, gibt nichts vergleichbares... Habs selber nie geschafft durchzuspielen, weil es geht Tage an Spielzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Mmmm..lecker Tomaten Söße ^^

**Kotz**


_


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2009)

bin mal off, gn8^^


----------



## DarkTommy (4. Dezember 2009)

alter viertel vor 3 was mach ich noch hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (4. Dezember 2009)

Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guten Abend


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Wochenende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich freu mich nicht aufs Wochenende...
Guten Abend


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Dezember 2009)

Tag :>


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Guten abend. ich verweise mit einem süffisnten grinsen auf den Zombie-fred.


----------



## Breakyou (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich freu mich nicht aufs Wochenende...
> Guten Abend



schon wieder ein schlechten Tag gehabt?


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

Tach


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> schon wieder ein schlechten Tag gehabt?


Nein, aber die Aussicht auf die vielen Artikel die ich noch schreiben muss... oh weh =/


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

eine runde mitleid bitte!


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

tach


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Nawato schrieb:


> Tach






Edou schrieb:


> tach


 Abend ihr Drei


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

Yeah ich hab gemerkt das ich nen süßen Schatten habe


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Yeah ich hab gemerkt das ich nen süßen Schatten habe


oO


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Furry in da House xD_


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


eeeeeeeeeeeeeew


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> oO


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBeQNgJ2x2g ja ^^ Ich hör das seit Stunden und mitlerweile ist mein Schatten so klein und SÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ´ß

PS: Deine Stimme ist funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeew



_xD _


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeew


/sign



Nawato schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBeQNgJ2x2g ja ^^ Ich hör das seit Stunden und mitlerweile ist mein Schatten so klein und SÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ´ß
> 
> PS: Deine Stimme ist funny
> 
> ...


1. Uäh In Flames :<
2. Ahja...


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> 1. Uäh In Flames :<
> 2. Ahja...


1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> 1.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Nichts gegen deinen Musikgeschmack, aber ich mag die Band net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Nichts gegen deinen Musikgeschmack, aber ich mag die Band net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ Ist ok, ich mag z.B. LP ja au nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (4. Dezember 2009)

ich geh mal Pipi machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich geh mal Pipi machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gz?


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

lol


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich geh mal Pipi machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das will hier keiner wissen oO


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

omg where ist der Heißerne-(F)lachmann?!?


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> omg where ist der Heißerne-(F)lachmann?!?


kA McFit?


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> kA McFit?


kla er und fit lol


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> kla er und fit lol


xD ja aber er geht McFit


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> xD ja aber er geht McFit


er denkt nichmal dran zu McFit zu gehn da steckt dass wort FIT mit drin...


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> xD ja aber er geht McFit


Wahrscheinlich um Schmerzen zu spüren :>


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

*beschwört lachmann mit


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

ICh hasse Rob


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> ICh hasse Rob


DIEEEE!!!!


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> DIEEEE!!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das hört sich gay an ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich Hasse Ostern :X


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> das hört sich gay an ^^



ist englisch nur mit zu vielen  E´s xD


Razyl schrieb:


> Ich Hasse Ostern :X


Same here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich um Schmerzen zu spüren :>



du kennst mich genau <:


Edou schrieb:


> *beschwört lachmann mit



es hat funktioniert!


Nawato schrieb:


> ICh hasse Rob



deine mutter hasst dich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du kensst mich genau <:
> 
> 
> es hat funktioniert!
> ...


1: Wir kennen dich alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2: Juhuuu
3: Genial!


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du kennst mich genau <:


Joa... moment, tu ich das?


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> 1: Wir kennen dich alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wululululu
ich bin bekannt :O

@ razyl
k.p., tust du es?


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wululululu
> ich bin bekannt :O


leider im negativen...


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wululululu
> ich bin bekannt :O



wer bist du?


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> @ razyl
> k.p., tust du es?


Eigentlich nücht...


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> leider im negativen...





Arosk schrieb:


> wer bist du?



dann geh ich eben wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ razyl
na...ok, dann eben nicht


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann geh ich eben wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bb living dead girl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wululululu
> ich bin bekannt :O
> 
> @ razyl
> k.p., tust du es?


Naja das Flachmann ist wieder da .,..,


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2009)

warum... warum... dauern 162 mb upload bei youtube 1 stunde...


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> warum... warum... dauern 162 mb upload bei youtube 1 stunde...


weil youporn müll ist


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> bb living dead girl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pöh :<


Nawato schrieb:


> Naja das Flachmann ist wieder da .,..,



iihhh.... flawato


bin dann ma wieder weg, xbox zocken^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> warum... warum... dauern 162 mb upload bei youtube 1 stunde...


258 MB Video hat nur 32 Minuten gedauert =)


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pöh :<
> 
> 
> iihhh.... flawato
> ...


seitwann ne Box?


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pöh :<
> 
> 
> iihhh.... flawato


I am the man without fear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mich kann man nicht Pöh´en 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pöh dich selbst!!! xD


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> weil youporn müll ist



ok...

schau nicht soviele pornos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> seitwann ne Box?



ich bin bei nem kumpel^^


Edou schrieb:


> I am the man without fear
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hey!
der bin immernoch ich, kapiesche?
und ich pöh soviel ich will!!

pöh 
pöh pöh


so, bis später


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin bei nem kumpel^^
> 
> 
> hey!
> ...


träum weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pöh dich du PÖHER^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin bei nem kumpel^^


Und nachts schlaft ihr einen Bett nah bei einander?


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und nachts schlaft ihr einen Bett nah bei einander?


die taschenlampe ausrede darfst aber nicht verwenden lachi!^^


----------



## Tabuno (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich freu mich nicht aufs Wochenende...
> Guten Abend


ich auch nicht, muss morgen in die schule. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und nachts schlaft ihr einen Bett nah bei einander?



das was du nachts mit einem jungen machen würdest /= das was ich machen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das was du nachts mit einem jungen machen würdest /= das was ich machen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich würde Ihn aus seiner eigenen Wohnung rauswerfen... :X



Tabuno schrieb:


> ich auch nicht, muss morgen in die schule.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, wieso das denn?


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das was du nachts mit einem jungen machen würdest /= das was ich machen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Razyl würde tun: Ihn verhauen und wegrennen
Lachmann würde tun: Mit ihm kuscheln und ....ich laß den eckelhaften teil weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, wieso das denn?


bio nachschreiben, mitose meiose und so bin freitag nach der 6ten gegangen weil es mir schei** ging und naja morgen nachschreibetermin...


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bio nachschreiben, mitose meiose und so bin freitag nach der 6ten gegangen weil es mir schei** ging und naja morgen nachschreibetermin...


omg ownt? was hast du für leher omg


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bio nachschreiben, mitose meiose und so bin freitag nach der 6ten gegangen weil es mir schei** ging und naja morgen nachschreibetermin...


Tjo, warum gehst du auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schrieb lieber deinen LoL Test!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

kronas wurdest gebannt Oo lol omg hier wird grad wer mächtig geownt schade doch nicht zam war hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo, warum gehst du auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


würd ich lieber als morgen dahin zu gehen... nächste woche noch 3 arbeiten, dann hab ich mehr zeit oder ich fang vielleicht schon dieses wochenende an. du meintest doch es hat zeit..^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> kronas wurdest gebannt Oo lol


Echt? Nice, was hat er denn angestellt?

Btw: Der GRO?ARTIGE Zam hat uns gerettet! VERNEIGT EUCH VOR GOTT ZAM!


----------



## Firun (4. Dezember 2009)

nabend Männer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Heil Zäm!!!! 

Kniet nieder !! der gott ist da_


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

laWln00b schrieb:


> <br /><br /><br />
> 
> Gebannt?


DIE IN HELL


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

laWln00b schrieb:


> <br /><br /><br />
> 
> Gebannt?


why bist du nicht mit konas on hm?


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend Männer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was mit den Frauen?


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was mit den Frauen?


diskriminierung?


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend Männer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Firun, so tu doch mal was! Nicht nur ausruhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

HEIL ZAM DER ZAMIGSTE DER ZAM`S 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> diskriminierung?



Jetzt muß er sich selber verwarnen! GO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## laWln00b (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> <br />Firun, so tu doch mal was! Nicht nur ausruhen <img src="style_emoticons/buffed/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja tu doch mal was..


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2009)

laWln00b schrieb:


> Ja tu doch mal was..



Nö - das übernehme ich.


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

laWln00b schrieb:


> Ja tu doch mal was..


du nervst oO


----------



## Firun (4. Dezember 2009)

Also noch mal richtig, einen wunderschönen guten Abend an die netten Damen und Herren hier im Nachtschwärmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Also noch mal richtig, einen wunderschönen guten Abend an die netten Damen und Herren hier im Nachtschwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


grad noch so vor der verwarnung geerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## laWln00b (4. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nö - das übernehme ich.



kay, frohe ostern zam


----------



## Kronas (4. Dezember 2009)

Chuck Kronas kann gebannt sprechen


----------



## Tabuno (4. Dezember 2009)

laWln00b schrieb:


> Ja tu doch mal was..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nö - das übernehme ich.


Kill him Zam, kill him!


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2009)

Wasn da los mit den HTML Tags? :O


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nö - das übernehme ich.


go zam go *nieder kniet*


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Tabuno du hats nicht das recht so n smiley zu benutzen xD _


----------



## laWln00b (4. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Chuck Kronas kann gebannt sprechen



*Lachflash*.. die haben das gesagt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2009)

laWln00b schrieb:


> kay, frohe ostern zam



Frohe Auszeit Spammer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

laWln00b schrieb:


> *Lachflash*.. die haben das gesagt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



moooooooh


----------



## Kronas (4. Dezember 2009)

laWln00b schrieb:


> *Lachflash*.. die haben das gesagt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1. wer bist du? oO
2. wer meinte, ich wär gebannt?


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Argh zam in thread *hilfe*



was haltet ihr von meiner version von "Jungle Drum" (Singen wir in Musik >.< So aetzend, dass ichs richtig gestellt habe - als Kriegslied.)
Hey this is war 
There is no place for 
Friends and things like love 

hey I can't stop the bleed 
and maybe i will die and noone 
ever will remember it. 

hey it's 'cause of YOU 
the war isn`t for me-or-anybody-other-to 

And now I`m Shredderd by a machine gun... 
rakatungtungrakatungonburubummbummbumm *schiessgeraeusche* 
... 

man...in hell you`ll burn' 
Just for the moment where 
the Battle has begun 

hey you damn Sadist 
'cause all you brought for us was 
Death and love is missed 

no it won't ever stop 
i`ll fight you till i`m gone 
and this is now! 

And now i died by a Machine Gun... 
rakatungtungrakatungonburubummbummbumm *schiessgeraeusche*


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Frohe Auszeit Spammer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


heil zam den allmächtigen gott


----------



## Firun (4. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> heil zam den allmächtigen gott



Jawohl , huldigt ihm alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Jawohl , huldigt ihm alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wuhuuu!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

ich hab grad bei fall out 3 ein brennendes schwert gebaut :O


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Frohe Auszeit Spammer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Baut nen Zam-Altar*


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Guten Abeeeend. Was hier denn los?



Soll ich den Account auch schließen?


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2009)

*verbeug vor ZAM*


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab grad bei fall out 3 ein brennendes schwert gebaut :O


gz und nun geh und spiel damit *hinterhe schrei * VERBRENN DICH ABER NICHT!!

omg zam goez enrage? Oo


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Soll ich den Account auch schließen?




_Zam der Hellsichtige ^^_


----------



## Firun (4. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Soll ich den Account auch schließen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Soll ich den Account auch schließen?


Tu es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Zam gute laune heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *razyl beim bauen helft*


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Zam ?? ne kleine Frage darf ich eigentlich das vidoe Tenacious D Fuck herr gently posten ohne n bann zu bekommen ????_


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Zam ?? ne kleine Frage darf ich eigentlich das vidoe Tenacious D Fuck herr gently posten ohne n bann zu bekommen ????_


teste es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (4. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> omg zam goez enrage? Oo




Der Timer ist wohl abgelaufen , rennt! rennt um euer Foren darsein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

Nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Das is ja ne tolle Sache.



jep^^


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> teste es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_

Hab angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warte auf erlaubnis xD _


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend


auf schweinchens rücken setzt * lauf lauf bevor zam und pwnt!!


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jep^^


Mir ist in Fallout die Welt zu gleich kann das nie lange spielen


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend, wie siehts aus mit den Awards? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Hab angst
> 
> 
> ...



Kennt das nicht eh jede/r? *g*


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kennt das nicht eh jede/r? *g*



_
Das weis ich doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> lawln00b hat ihn aber auf 10% gehaun oder so, dann aber bäm enrage.. onehit DOWN!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zam dass onehit wonder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Der Timer ist wohl abgelaufen , rennt! rennt um euer Foren darsein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der tank muss schildwall anwerfen, die letzten % kriegen wir noch hin :O


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> lawln00b hat ihn aber auf 10% gehaun oder so, dann aber bäm enrage.. onehit DOWN!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort/Reaktion/Rechtfertigung. 
Wenn sich dein nächster Kommentar nicht darauf bezieht oder mir die Antwort nicht gefällt, mache ich aus meiner ersten Frage eine Handlung. :-)


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend, wie siehts aus mit den Awards?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm den Bronze Award muss ich noch machen... schicks dir dann morgen ;D


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort/Reaktion/Rechtfertigung.
> Wenn sich dein nächster Kommentar nicht darauf bezieht oder mir die Antwort nicht gefällt, mache ich aus meiner ersten Frage eine Handlung. :-)


Omg omg....5 % life von Khoriil next hit wenn er durchkommt der Wipe... seines daseins^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Mir ist in Fallout die Welt zu gleich kann das nie lange spielen



ICH HAB EIN VERDAMMTES BRENNENDES SCHWERT GEBAUT!!111
fall out 3 ist so geil^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort/Reaktion/Rechtfertigung.
> Wenn sich dein nächster Kommentar nicht darauf bezieht oder mir die Antwort nicht gefällt, mache ich aus meiner ersten Frage eine Handlung. :-)


Kill him with FIRE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hm den Bronze Award muss ich noch machen... schicks dir dann morgen ;D


KK, super danke dir =)


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ICH HAB EIN VERDAMMTES BRENNENDES SCHWERT GEBAUT!!111
> fall out 3 ist so geil^^


Es gibt VIEL besseres


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Es gibt VIEL besseres



assasins creed
dragon age origins
das wars auch schon..
und besser würde ich nicht sagen^^ fall out 3 ist g0il


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_

Epic_


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich seh jetzt vor mir was er denkt

Scheiße was soll ich schreiben schreib ich was falsches werd ich geownt schreib ich was dass zam nicht gefällt werd ich geownt schreib ich was ach nee dass passiert eh nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> assasins creed
> dragon age origins
> das wars auch schon..
> und besser würde ich nicht sagen^^ fall out 3 ist g0il


NAAAAAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA die beiden sind schonmal mindestens 70% besser


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Es gibt VIEL besseres


Jap



DER schrieb:


> assasins creed
> dragon age origins
> das wars auch schon..
> und besser würde ich nicht sagen^^ fall out 3 ist g0il


Battlefield, Call of Duty 1&2, Neverwinter Nights, KoToR, Baldurs Gate, Mass Effect... Fallout 3 war so mies :<


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_omg wir sind umzingelt 3 Moderatoren und 1 Admin!!!_


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Epic_



uralt


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Ja udn ?? aber epic dafur_


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> NAAAAAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA die beiden sind schonmal mindestens 70% besser



pah


Razyl schrieb:


> Battlefield, Call of Duty 1&2, Neverwinter Nights, KoToR, Baldurs Gate, Mass Effect... Fallout 3 war so mies :<



doppel pah

banausen :<


----------



## Firun (4. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich seh jetzt vor mir was er denkt
> 
> Scheiße was soll ich schreiben schreib ich was falsches werd ich geownt schreib ich was dass zam nicht gefällt werd ich geownt schreib ich was ach nee dass passiert eh nich
> 
> ...



hm lass mich raten , es wird ein wipe?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _omg wir sind umzingelt 3 Moderatoren und 1 Admin!!!_


DIE BOSSE ZERLEGEN DEN RAID WARUM NEHMEN WIR AUCH RANDOM TANKS :<<<<<<<


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap
> 
> 
> Battlefield, Call of Duty 1&2, Neverwinter Nights, KoToR, Baldurs Gate, Mass Effect... Fallout 3 war so mies :<


ENDLICH ^^ NOCH EINER DER SO DENKT WIE ICH YUUUUHUUUUU ^^ die sind alle besser ich würd auch noch CoD4 zu nehmen bei den CoDs ^^


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> hm lass mich raten , es wird ein wipe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann ich nicht wissen ich kann nicht zams gedanken lesen boss un so...


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> banausen :<


Nein, nur finde ich alle Bethesda-Spieler bisher nur Mittelmaß...

@ Nawato:
CoD 4? Nein, CoD 1 und 2 waren sehr gut, danach ebbte die ganze Serie ab


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> DIE BOSSE ZERLEGEN DEN RAID WARUM NEHMEN WIR AUCH RANDOM TANKS :<<<<<<<



gib nicht rexo die schuld :O
razyl hatte die aufgabe vernünftige dd und tanks zu suchen


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, nur finde ich alle Bethesda-Spieler bisher nur Mittelmaß...
> 
> @ Nawato:
> CoD 4? Nein, CoD 1 und 2 waren sehr gut, danach ebbte die ganze Serie ab


Naja CoD4 ist das einzige CoD das mir wirklich gefällt


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Nen Wipe will ich nich riskieren..
> also.. n Kumpel ist da und wir haben grad bissl rumgeblödelt.. Jaaa doofe Idee.
> Krieg ich jetzt nen Bann? *schnief*
> Oh gott und wo liegt dann meine Leiche.
> ...


Wipe....xD
sry fullquote konnt ich mr nt verkneifen^^


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_

J.B.O ^^ <3_


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2009)

das ist besser xD


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> DIE BOSSE ZERLEGEN DEN RAID WARUM NEHMEN WIR AUCH RANDOM TANKS :<<<<<<<


Immer auf die Tanks! Der Hunter war schuld.


----------



## Firun (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gib nicht rexo die schuld :O
> razyl hatte die aufgabe vernünftige dd und tanks zu suchen



Ihr hättet vorher noch mal Buffen sollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Langer Text



Der Kumpel..die kleine Schwester.. immer wars jemand anderes.  Ich sollte dir die Arbeitszeit berechnen, die für das hinterherwischen draufgegangen ist. *g*


----------



## Kronas (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Deswegen... KRONAS WARS! .. nein ... natürlich nicht.


ich weiß ja nichtmal worums geht :O


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gib nicht rexo die schuld :O
> razyl hatte die aufgabe vernünftige dd und tanks zu suchen




_Immer auf mich :/_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ausrede von Khorhiil


Was ne billige Ausrede oO



DER schrieb:


> gib nicht rexo die schuld :O
> razyl hatte die aufgabe vernünftige dd und tanks zu suchen


Ich habe damit nichts zu tun



Nawato schrieb:


> Naja CoD4 ist das einzige CoD das mir wirklich gefällt


Nein, es war nett, aber nicht mehr... CoD 1 <3



Edou schrieb:


> Wipe....xD


xD


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Mein Hund war garnicht so unbeteiligt.. de krabbelt ständig auf der Tasta *gg*


Ban him! Ban him!


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Ihr hättet vorher noch mal Buffen sollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD



doch,razyl, das war deine aufgabe!


----------



## Firun (4. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nichtmal worums geht :O




Und den nehmt ihr als Main Tank mit ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ne billige Ausrede oO
> 
> 
> Ich habe damit nichts zu tun
> ...


Wie Nein, ich hab gesagt das es das einzige war das mir gefallen hat xD


----------



## Kronas (4. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Immer auf mich :/_
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was nimmst du auch pdc equipte tanks mit nach Nachtschwärmer 25 tss


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> doch,razyl, das war deine aufgabe!


Nein, Mister "Fallout 3 ist genial"


----------



## Tabuno (4. Dezember 2009)

ZAM wieso habe ich so einen komischen Benutzertitel? Inventar scheint mir ziemlich unlogisch.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ban him! Ban him!


Genau! Bannt den Hund! Er hat den Armen Khorhiil dazu gezwungen^^


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Ihr hättet vorher noch mal Buffen sollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Int buff *gg


ZAM schrieb:


> Der Kumpel..die kleine Schwester.. immer wars jemand anderes.  Ich sollte dir die Arbeitszeit berechnen, die für das hinterherwischen draufgegangen ist. *g*



tjo so isses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich hab darauf gehofft das seine Haare droppen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pöses foul



Kronas schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nichtmal worums geht :O


suchen raid für zam...eben ging er enrage lag an den tanks und dd´s...ich (heiler konnt nix fürn wipe stell dir vor nen dd mit 1,2k dps  war dabei Oo)


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Du bist echt schadenfroh!..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schadenfroh ist doch dass beste!!!^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was nimmst du auch pdc equipte tanks mit nach Nachtschwärmer 25 tss



naxx equip?


Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, Mister "Fallout 3 ist genial"



ist es auch <:
mir doch egal ob du es anders siehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> suchen raid für zam...eben ging er enrage lag an den tanks und dd´s...ich (heiler konnt nix fürn wipe stell dir vor nen dd mit 1,2k dps  war dabei Oo)


pfff mein dk fuhr ja frisch 80 1700 dps, das ist doch autohit was der kerl da betriebt!


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Du bist echt schadenfroh!..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, aber andere wären auch dafür gebannt worden, wenn man andauernd spammt und dazu noch einen Zweit-Account macht...


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> pfff mein dk fuhr ja frisch 80 1700 dps, das ist doch autohit was der kerl da betriebt!


es war nen hunter..... naja /w mit verpfei dich du nap lern zu spielen und nem kick hatts getan und igno natürlich^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Das ist kein Zweit Account.. das ist der alte Account von meinem Kumpel (kein Witz)..
> Bierkasten.. der is ja auch grad bei mir, sonst hätt ich mich wohl schlecht einloggen können *gg*


Wo Ostern ist, kann Bierkasten sowieso nicht weit weg sein...


----------



## Kronas (4. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> es war nen hunter..... naja /w mit verpfei dich du nap lern zu spielen und nem kick hatts getan und igno natürlich^^


gibts nochen try oder sind zu viele abgesprungen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Das ist kein Zweit Account.. das ist der alte Account von meinem Kumpel (kein Witz)..
> Bierkasten.. der is ja auch grad bei mir, sonst hätt ich mich wohl schlecht einloggen können *gg*



AHHHH 
xD
ich wusste es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


moin bier ^^


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Ich bin weg gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schaue spater eve nochma vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und tötet euch bitte nicht ^^

_


----------



## Firun (4. Dezember 2009)

gibts noch einen Try oder kann ich off gehen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gibts nochen try oder sind zu viele abgesprungen?


Ka von 25 sind wir nurnoch 3...ok RL rexo geht also kein try mehr^^


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> AHHHH
> xD
> ich wusste es
> 
> ...


WHAAAA LACHMANN SIE KOMMEN ERST AM MOOOOONTAAAAG NEIN !!!!! Die Welt geht unter -.-


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ja er grüßt dich gaaanz herzlich xD<3


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ka von 25 sind wir nurnoch 3...ok RL rexo geht also kein try mehr^^



ich mach den 1337 haxx0r tank mit over 9000 dämätsch!!111


----------



## Kronas (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich mach den 1337 haxx0r tank mit over 9000 dämätsch!!111


equipcheck am dalaranbrunnen


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Soll ich euch fix ziehen?
> ein Run kostet 100 Euro


DUU?`dass onehit opfa lol


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ja er grüßt dich gaaanz herzlich xD<3



<33 xD


Nawato schrieb:


> WHAAAA LACHMANN SIE KOMMEN ERST AM MOOOOONTAAAAG NEIN !!!!! Die Welt geht unter -.-



hahahahahah´!!11 wenn ich noch 20 tage warten muss, kannst du aich 2 tage warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2009)

soviel Spam :O


----------



## Kronas (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Soll ich euch fix ziehen?
> ein Run kostet 100 Euro


geh weiter in heros spielen, das hier ist ernst! ;O


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> <33 xD
> 
> 
> hahahahahah´!!11 wenn ich noch 20 tage warten muss, kannst du aich 2 tage warten
> ...


:'( ^^ Jaja :/ Mh hab ich solange nur ein IF teil ::/


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> equipcheck am dalaranbrunnen



k l0l
mein equip ist krass ey


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Onehit!?
> Ich hab voll lang gehalten.. bin Tank
> 
> 
> ...


lol ja zam hatte dich geonehittet...dank meinem battlerezz hast du überlebt du warst der 1,2k dps hunter!!! lüg nicht mit tank


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Ok, ich sehe schon, WoW ist das Thema... bin mal RUSE zocken.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

so, bin was gta 4 spielen^^ bis später


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Jaaaaaa.. maaaan ich bin pala Tank ich hab Bubble direkt nach rezz gezündet.. aber iwie zu spät rs geused.. so hat mich der letzte hit doch noch down gebracht, mist ey1!!111


dass hatt nicht gefunzt weil du der hunter noob warst mein gott....


----------



## Kronas (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok, ich sehe schon, WoW ist das Thema... bin mal RUSE zocken.


selber russe :O


----------



## Nawato (4. Dezember 2009)

So bin mal off GTA4 sucks xD (naja eigendlich nicht)


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> So bin mal off GTA4 sucks xD (naja eigendlich nicht)


Du Sucks auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bb


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> ICH WAR DER PALA!!!!!
> den hunter gabs nich, der hat garnich existiert! *sniff*


omfg nen schlechter multiboxxer

den hunter hatt er gelsöcht nachdem ich ihn zur schnecke gemacht hab im /2er


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> boaaah eh flame im 2 ticket war raus hoffentlich wirst gebanxnt plx!11


blizz boss is mein opa!!!


----------



## Firun (4. Dezember 2009)

So mal einen Song zum Ausspannen einlegen


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> damned!!1.. und.. meine mama.. hat affäre mit deinem opa und für sie würde er alles tun und er bannt dich wenn meine mama das dann deinem opa sagt!!!!


und der papa staat bannt dann deine mama wenn ich was ausplauder jaja akten schüffeln tut gut


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Dezember 2009)

Hab mich so auf ner gayseite aus fun angemldet mit Fakedaten 25 cm und so. Hab schon paar heiße Verabredungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hab mich so auf ner gayseite aus fun angemldet mit Fakedaten 25 cm und so. Hab schon paar heiße Verabredungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hast du und breakyou euch in der schule getroffen ? XD


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

So Ava auch angepasst x]


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> abber..aber... ich geh mich jetzt auch auf ner gay seite anmelden. LASS MICH! xD


tja ich sag doch in konter alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw ich hoffe ihr werdet gehaxxort...


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2009)

deleted xD nicht das ich gebann0rt werd.


----------



## Kronas (4. Dezember 2009)

ich will auch eine weihnachtsmütze auf meinem moose :O


----------



## Breakyou (4. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hast du und breakyou euch in der schule getroffen ? XD



ich weiß nicht mal wer er ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also nein


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Dezember 2009)

Biste 22cm? Tag au bin 25cm!
Geile Nacht :*


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht mal wer er ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schadööö


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> So Ava auch angepasst x]



Der rockt *g*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich will auch eine weihnachtsmütze auf meinem moose :O






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 =)


----------



## Breakyou (4. Dezember 2009)

auf meins passt keine Zipfelmütze mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der rockt *g*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei nem gif ists echt schwierig das hinzukriegen! ;D (zumindest für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kronas (4. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> =)


naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> naja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also dafür dass du es in 2 min geliefert bekommen hast, kannst du nicht meckern und nun wechsle den Ava! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> auf meins passt keine Zipfelmütze mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann nehm das Original von Deviantart und bastel es um :>


----------



## Breakyou (4. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Also dafür dass du es in 2 min geliefert bekommen hast, kannst du nicht meckern und nun wechsle den Ava!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kriegst eine Mütze auf mein Ava hin? wäre nett


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2009)

Mit Paint Avatar bearbeiten ftw... nur ich glaube das ist das schlechteste das ich jemals hinbekommen hab...


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Und Adblock, und noch mal und nochmal... grml


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> kriegst eine Mütze auf mein Ava hin? wäre nett



Wo soll den da ne Mütze hin? Dann sieht man ja nichts mehr vom Gesicht =)


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und Adblock, und noch mal und nochmal... grml



Hey wenn du meinen Ava blockst gibts keine Awards für dich ;D

E/ Yeah doppelpost ._.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Dezember 2009)

Mach mir au ne Mütze pls.
Such noch andres Bild.


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hey wenn du meinen Ava blockst gibts keine Awards für dich ;D
> 
> E/ Yeah doppelpost ._.


Deinen nicht, aber den Rest


----------



## Kronas (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deinen nicht, aber den Rest


omfg ac 2 ava <3


----------



## Lillyan (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deinen nicht, aber den Rest





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dabeihabichmirsooooovielmühegegeben!


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2009)

Hm... wie lang dauert es etwa bis ein Video in HD verfügbar ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Dezember 2009)

Kannste aus meinem jezigen Bild was machen?


----------



## Breakyou (4. Dezember 2009)

so hab mal bisschen gebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


besser krieg ichs nicht hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kannste aus meinem jezigen Bild was machen?



Seh immer noch das alte aber evt das: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei auf Ava grösse sieht man warscheinlich nicht mehr wirklich

Ach weisser Rand muss noch schnell weg... mom


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

wie kann ich mir son ava bastenln oO


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Will auf meinem auch ne Mütze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Dini (4. Dezember 2009)

Nabend ihrs =)


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Huhu Dini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**bejubelt**_


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nabend ihrs =)


DINIDINIDINIDINI*anhüpf* WBÖÖÖ


----------



## Breakyou (4. Dezember 2009)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (4. Dezember 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nabend ihrs =)




huhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

Nabend Dini

So:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder wolltest du ein anderes Bild als Ava? =)



> Will auf meinem auch ne Mütze smile.gif



Aber ein gif mach ich nicht nochmal... war mir zu aufwändig :[
Musste bei meinem jedes Bild einzeln verändern ._.


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> dabeihabichmirsooooovielmühegegeben!


Wenn du nun einen hundeblick aufsetzt hau ich dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Dini:
Wenigstens eine die keine Mütze hat! GOTT SEI DANK!


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Jigsaw puzzle wurdest mit ne mutze auf meinen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Dini (4. Dezember 2009)

na alles fresh bei euch checkaaas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Dezember 2009)

So ok thx.


----------



## Kronas (4. Dezember 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> na alles fresh bei euch checkaaas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jojojo fresh dini in da house


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> na alles fresh bei euch checkaaas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dini war bei Sido und hat Rap-Stunden genommen oO


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> na alles fresh bei euch checkaaas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_o noez Fresh D_


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> na alles fresh bei euch checkaaas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie imma^^ kenscht uns doch!!!^^


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> na alles fresh bei euch checkaaas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab angst


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich seh nur noch Mützen *wein*


----------



## Breakyou (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich seh nur noch Mützen *wein*



wirst die die nächsten 3 Wochen + Last Christmas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Dini:
> Wenigstens eine die keine Mütze hat! GOTT SEI DANK!


Öhm, ja... bin auch noch nicht so richtig in Weihnachtsstimmung^^
Kommt dann vielleicht beim Weihnachtsbaumkauf, herrichten und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Woah, Last Christmas von Wham! da krieg ich Kotzkrämpfe.... brrrrr


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich seh nur noch Mützen *wein*


nein ich doch nicht!!


ok ich geh nachtü^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> wirst die die nächsten 3 Wochen + Last Christmas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hör damit auf... ich werd mich zu Weihnachten verbarrikadieren und schreiben und schreiben...



Dini schrieb:


> Öhm, ja... bin auch noch nicht so richtig in Weihnachtsstimmung^^
> Kommt dann vielleicht beim Weihnachtsbaumkauf, herrichten und so
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, interessant zu erfahren...


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hör damit auf... ich werd mich zu Weihnachten verbarrikadieren und schreiben und schreiben...
> 
> 
> Hm, interessant zu erfahren...



Ich mag dein neues Avatar nicht.


----------



## Kronas (4. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich mag dein neues Avatar nicht.


ezio owned dich :O


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich mag dein neues Avatar nicht.


So what?


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So what?



MACH ES WEG!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Dezember 2009)

Three Days Grace ist geil, wer Stimmt zu?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich mag dein neues Avatar nicht.




Finde auch er sollte dieses nehmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> MACH ES WEG!


Ähem nein, warum sollte ich?




Jigsaw schrieb:


> Finde auch er sollte dieses nehmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


N E V E R!


----------



## Kronas (4. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Three Days Grace ist geil, wer Stimmt zu?


ich kenn nur i hate everything about you von denen, ist ganz lustig aber das tu ich mir nicht dauerhaft an


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Three Days Grace ist geil, wer Stimmt zu?



Ich nicht.



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Finde auch er sollte dieses nehmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JAJAA



diese band ist gut... wer stimmt zu? xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich kenn nur i hate everything about you von denen, ist ganz lustig aber das tu ich mir nicht dauerhaft an






Arosk schrieb:


> Ich nicht.



THREE DAYS GRACE BURN!!!!


----------



## Kronas (4. Dezember 2009)

dieses video hat meine seele (zumindest die reste davon) beschädigt


----------



## Firun (4. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dieses video hat meine seele (zumindest die reste davon) beschädigt




what the....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_auf dne Schock brauch ich muse !!!

_


----------



## Firun (4. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Firun... wir haben den exakt selben Beitrag geschrieben. War das Absicht von dir? oO.. wtf xD
> 
> edith: auch noch zu gleicher zeit..



Schau mal wer zuerst gepostet hat , du bist 0,35sec später dran also wessen Absicht, war es jetzt hier von wem, irgendwie was zu posten geplant hä ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dieses Video macht mich total durcheinander...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (4. Dezember 2009)

wie kann man nur so ein Video Posten, das schmeisst meine komplette welt ansicht um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Welches ?? emo vs metal ??


weis einer eventuel welche e-gitare Matthew bellamy besitzt ???_


----------



## Firun (4. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Welches ?? emo vs metal ??
> 
> 
> weis einer eventuel welche e-gitare Matthew bellamy besitzt ???_


 
jap emo vs. metal, wäre das ein anständiger metaler gwesen hätte er die in kleine stückchen gehackt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber gut zu meiner Zeit gab es noch kein emo schranz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Rexo..wo warstdu eigentlich gestern, die Leute hier haben dich vermisst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> jap emo vs. metal, wäre das ein anständiger metaler gwesen hätte er die in kleine stückchen gehackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_
Ich glaub ich muss gleich Weinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wahr bei einem aus meiner Familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir ne e-Gitare ausgesucht ^^_


----------



## Firun (4. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Hab mir ne e-Gitare ausgesucht ^^_




Was für eine ?


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Naja hatte eventuel etwas anders sagen sollen ich hab versucht mir eine auszusuchen ^^


Konnte mich nicht entscheiden ^^_


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Rexo..wo warstdu eigentlich gestern, die Leute hier haben dich vermisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Außer ich


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Seh immer noch das alte aber evt das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie geiil WeinachtsGuy


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Hab mir gerade Gitarren Bilder angeguck tich glaub ich hab mich in Matthew Bellamy´s Gitarre verliebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Breakyou (4. Dezember 2009)

ein Freund von mir hat sich die hier gekauft von Alexi Laiho für 1700€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_Hab mich in die hier verliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is eine von Matthew bellamy ^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lillyan (4. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Rexo (4. Dezember 2009)

_AAA MEINE AUGEN!!!!MEINE OHREN!!!_


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Dezember 2009)

Der Fettsack da hat Männertitten.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _AAA MEINE AUGEN!!!!MEINE OHREN!!!_


MEINE NASE!


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_-.- die Gitarre die ich mochte kostet £3299.00 -.-_


----------



## Breakyou (5. Dezember 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Der Fettsack da hat Männertitten.



dieser Fettsack hat den gleichen Namen wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_Björn o.O

Hohrt sich wie n Ikea Regal an ^^_


----------



## Breakyou (5. Dezember 2009)

ehm.. nein Dragan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den mein ich


----------



## Arosk (5. Dezember 2009)

epic.


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_Bei Dragan muss ich an die beidne hier denken xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Breakyou (5. Dezember 2009)

oder derhier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_Wer is dne das ^^_


----------



## Breakyou (5. Dezember 2009)

Die Autohändler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ne Sendung auf RTL glaub ich
der linke heißt Dragan

die sind auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_Ich Bin Müde :/

Gn8 ihr ^^

der Rexo is ma pennen xD _


----------



## Breakyou (5. Dezember 2009)

gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

´sup?


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (5. Dezember 2009)

Lachmann ich hab soooo Hunger!!!!
Tu was.
Schlacht mir nen Drachen!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> Lachmann ich hab soooo Hunger!!!!
> Tu was.
> Schlacht mir nen Drachen!!!!



alle schon ausverkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich mach dir nen kodo, ja?


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (5. Dezember 2009)

Aber kein so wolliges, ok?
da muss ich immer an axelbehaarung denken :-/


----------



## Dini (5. Dezember 2009)

*dreht ne fette Onyxia am Spieß*
Happa Happa, kommt Essen fassn´! *ruf*

Bald nix mehr da, die ID ist ja auch schon nimmer neu^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> Aber kein so wolliges, ok?
> da muss ich immer an axelbehaarung denken :-/



ich nehm ein kurzhaar kodo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dazu noch ein bisschen troll?


@ dini
cool :O
aber die ist doch schon so alt :x die is bestimmt schon zäh :/


----------



## Breakyou (5. Dezember 2009)

mir fällt grad auf dass es meine Tastatur im Buffedshop gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed-shop.de/products/Hardwar...0-USB-PS-2.html


----------



## Petersburg (5. Dezember 2009)

Moin & tschüss habe Kopfschmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich nehm ein kurzhaar kodo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jaaaa, bitte man ich hab echt sowas von Hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Dini
  Ohhhhh ja danke die alte Dame ist zwar schon bissen ranzig aber besser als garnix *auf den drachen stürz*


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> Jaaaa, bitte man ich hab echt sowas von Hunger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



armes männlein


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Dezember 2009)

Die schlimmen Befürchtungen um Umagas Gesundheitszustand sind inzwischen Tatsache geworden. Umaga erlag um 17 Uhr Ortszeit einem zweiten Herzinfarkt. Er wurde 36 Jahre jung.

Das gesamte Team von Cagematch.de wünscht seiner Familie alles Gute und viel Kraft.
R.I.P


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

wtf? umaga ist tot? O_o


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wtf? umaga ist tot? O_o



Ja, les es auf Cagematch.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (5. Dezember 2009)

hm..ich gucke kein Wrestling aber 36 Jahre jung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
R.I.P.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, les es auf Cagematch.de
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



son scheiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich mochte den typen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (5. Dezember 2009)

ach Dini ich lass dich mal aleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute Nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

bin auch weg ^^
nacht


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (5. Dezember 2009)

nacht bin auch ma haija bubu machen


----------



## Soladra (5. Dezember 2009)

ich bin noch da xD


----------



## Redak (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo und auf wiedersehn!


----------



## revanx (5. Dezember 2009)

ach scho so spät guts nächtle =P


----------



## Soladra (5. Dezember 2009)

ich bin immernoch wach.


----------



## Kronas (5. Dezember 2009)

wodka! (ich mag es, wie das wort klingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Firun (5. Dezember 2009)

nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (5. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bist du wütend? :O


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




<---auf Avatar Zeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Firun (5. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Glückwunsch zum neuen Ava  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen Ava
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Danke Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke nochma an Jigsaw Puzzle fur die Arbeit an meinem Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s ich kanne Last Christmas  trotzdme nicht ausstehen xD _


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

hiho


----------



## mookuh (5. Dezember 2009)

abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

*CRUISE SHIP TERROR*


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_

MUSE!!!!!_


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIINNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

Aufklärung bitte


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Mir brennen die Finger QQ


----------



## mookuh (5. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Aufklärung bitte



verstörendes erlebnis thread


----------



## Firun (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> WTF!?
> Wieso hast du den Thread zugemacht?
> Gesichter des Todes ist verstörend, aber haben wir den übrigens indiziert VERJÄHRTEN Film irgendwie in den Himmel gelobt?
> 3 Posts handelten von ihm indem gesagt wurde das der Film echt abartig ist.
> ...



Du hast über einen in Deutschland Indizierten Titel gepostet, dir passt es nicht das ich darauf hin einen Thread geschlossen habe der den halben Tag lang voll von Sex-Gewalt-Spam war?   bitte sei so gut und melde dich doch einfach mit deiner Beschwerde bei ZAM, der hilft dir auf jeden fall weiter.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir brennen die Finger QQ



soviel berichte geschrieben?^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> soviel berichte geschrieben?^^


Nein, ich saß nun eine Stunde an einer News... die ist recht lang geworden =/


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Nicht so wichtig eigentlich... weißt ja wie schnell ich mich über ne Sache aufregen kann.



Zu gut >.>

AN ALLE SCHWÄRMER....DAS WAR GESTERN ALLES KHOHIIL .... mit lawln00b!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, ich saß nun eine Stunde an einer News... die ist recht lang geworden =/



welches spiel?


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> welches spiel?


Star Wars: The Old Republic


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

Lachmann ... wir sollten bei dem Supertalent auftreten ... >.<

bzw. ich xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Star Wars: The Old Republic



und? wie ist das spiel so?


Bierkasten schrieb:


> Lachmann ... wir sollten bei dem Supertalent auftreten ... >.<



brot kann schimmeln! was kannst du?


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

Ohje Leude ... Andre reg dich net so auf .. mach bissl Mukke an und lehn dich zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soll ich zu dir kommen? wieder chilln undso xD


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_OMG meine Ohren sie Bluten<!!!_


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

LLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYY
YYYYYYYYY


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> brot kann schimmeln! was kannst du?



Ich kann die Mod nerven! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frohe Ostern euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENKIIIIIIIINS


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ja bring Bier mit, bzw Fahrrad. dann gib ich geld und bäm und bäm xD



Ich nix Geld, Fahrrad is in neusäß


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ich kann die Mod nerven!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



denk an unsere wette!


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ich kann die Mod nerven!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lekraan die wette verlierst du



DER schrieb:


> JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENKIIIIIIIINS


WUHU!!


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_Kennt sich hier einer gut mit anfanger E-Gitarren aus ??_


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und? wie ist das spiel so?


Ich kann es noch nicht antesten, aber die INfos klingen verdammt nice


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> denk an unsere wette!



Logo .. und das mit dem Euro ist Ernst gemeint! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Nachtschwärmer haben wir ja gesagt, ist ausgeschlossen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (5. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _OMG meine Ohren sie Bluten<!!!_




was hast du getan??


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> was hast du getan??


_

Das Supertalent!!! diese Töne o mein gott_


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Lekraan die wette verlierst du


Willst mitwetten?



Khorhiil schrieb:


> NEWB!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Logo ... wieder despo?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Logo .. und das mit dem Euro ist Ernst gemeint!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jojo... aber denk dran, nicht das du es ausversehen vergisst *fg*


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> *Welche Richtung willst mit der Gitarre spielen?*
> Ich rate dir nur.. nimm KEIN Anfängerset. Völliger Crap. Und du solltest einiges in den Verstärker investieren.


_
Was meinst du damit ??

Musikrichtung ??_


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

ich freu mich schon auf silvester
PURE FUCKING ALCOHOL HOLOCAUST


----------



## mookuh (5. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Das Supertalent!!! diese Töne o mein gott_



deshalb schau ich es nicht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





neeeeein kronas macht mich in 4 gewinnt fertig


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jojo... aber denk dran, nicht das du es ausversehen vergisst *fg*



Ausversehen ...*hust* ...


Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ne wieder Misch masch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kuruba?


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Na.. willst Metal spielen, eher rockig punkig, alternative xD.. Pop.. Funk. weiß ja net



_Alternative Rock_


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> neeeeein kronas macht mich in 4 gewinnt fertig



nicht nur dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gib ma deine icq addy moooh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ausversehen ...*hust* ...



ja, ausversehen
döm döm dööööm


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Willst mitwetten?
> 
> 
> 
> Logo ... wieder despo?


Nö wie soll ich dir denn den euro geben du fisch und dann wette ich nicht...Vorallem ich KANN Spamfrei leben will es aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Nö wie soll ich dir denn den euro geben du fisch und dann wette ich nicht...Vorallem ich KANN Spamfrei leben will es aber nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na überweisen natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt zwar bissl blöd bei der Bank an ... aber mei? HIER GEHTS SCHLIEßLICH UM EIN SAUBERES BUFFEDFORUM


----------



## mookuh (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nicht nur dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jaaaa gewonnen^^

2:6 steht es für kronas

438566293


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> jaaaa gewonnen^^
> 
> 2:6 steht es für kronas
> 
> 438566293



ich add auch xDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> jaaaa gewonnen^^
> 
> 2:6 steht es für kronas
> 
> 438566293




ich hab bis jetzt erst 1 mal gewonnen ...


----------



## mookuh (5. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> ich add auch xDD



^^


verdammt jetzt steht meine icq nr schon wieder im nachtschwärmer


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Na überweisen natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nö wie gesagt ich wette nicht und cih will spammen kb darauf zu verzichten ...ist wie wenn mein cox syndrom aufhört zu wirken einfach schrecklich...oder wenn ic keine hopper mehr hauen kann weil die alle schiss haben Oo btw @ lachi look ma 

bin ma away from keybord...ne weile^^


----------



## mookuh (5. Dezember 2009)

und wer von euch is thisistheman?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Nö wie gesagt ich wette nicht und cih will spammen kb darauf zu verzichten ...ist wie wenn mein cox syndrom aufhört zu wirken einfach schrecklich...oder wenn ic keine hopper mehr hauen kann weil die alle schiss haben Oo btw @ lachi look ma
> 
> bin ma away from keybord...ne weile^^



LOL
xD 
geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich!






















































glaub ich


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> http://www.thomann.de/de/ibanez_rga32mol.htm
> 
> uuund.. http://www.thomann.de/de/marshall_mg30fx_new.htm
> 
> ...



_
Prima Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab letztens aus lange weile etwas gegoogelt und rum geguckt und auf die hier gestossen ^^

Aber als ich dne Nach Bauten Preis gesehen habe ne danke xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## mookuh (5. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ich!
> 
> 
> glaub ich



ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Prima Danke
> 
> 
> ...


Aussehen tuts geil0


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

ich will auch gitarre lernen!
nur bin ich zu faul :x


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Dezember 2009)

Nabend



Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Danke Danke
> 
> 
> ...




Ach kein Problem. Ging auch schnell, da dein Gif nur aus 4 Pics besteht ;D
<----neu Berufung gefunden: Mützenausstatter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

Lachmann ist auf Buffed V.I.P. ... wer kennt den eig nicht? O.o


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_Is die Gitarre von Matthew Bellamy xD

Dem Muse Sanger ^^ _


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Hoffnungsträger 2010 - Teil II ==> Anschauen lohnt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_Deine Grimase macht mir nur etwas angst ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> So meine Dreharbeiten zur Nikolaus Entschuldigung beginnen wieder...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sehr interessanter und intelligenter gesichtsausdruck xD


----------



## mookuh (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> So meine Dreharbeiten zur Nikolaus Entschuldigung beginnen wieder...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ihr habt keine weihnachtsmützen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend


Abend Jigsaw, wie siehts aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hoffnungsträger 2010 - Teil II ==> Anschauen lohnt sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ach mist da fällt mir ein, dass ich deine Awards vergessen habe. Werde sie dir später oder morgen noch schicken. Sorry :[


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

bin grad am überlegen ob ich schweinchen auch noch bitte ne mütze auf meinen avatar zu setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_omg o.O



wie kanne man nur so ne lache Haben _


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin grad am überlegen ob ich schweinchen auch noch bitte ne mütze auf meinen avatar zu setzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ach mist da fällt mir ein, dass ich deine Awards vergessen habe. Werde sie dir später oder morgen noch schicken. Sorry :[


Du hast mich vergessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Egal, könntest du mir evtl. ein Wasserzeichen noch bauen für Videos? Nicht zu groß, sondern so, dass es in ein Video passt, aber nicht zu auffällig wirkt?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast mich vergessen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Rexo ist Schuld, dass ich dich vergessen habe... musste ihm noch ne Mütze aufsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ein Tag mehr oder weniger spielt hoffentlich nicht so ne Rolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Rexo ist Schuld, dass ich dich vergessen habe... musste ihm noch ne Mütze aufsetzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*Muss Furries auslöschen*
Ähja, und zu meiner anderen Bitte?


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Rexo ist Schuld, dass ich dich vergessen habe... musste ihm noch ne Mütze aufsetzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immer auf mich 

@Razyl tue es nicht _


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

So ihr Flaschen, ich bin off

nacht und hab euch lieb xDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

omg xD
hat grad n freund von mir gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Seit 3 1/2 Stunden höre ich nur dieses Lied oO

@ Lachmann:
Omg die VZ-Netzwerke...


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> er kommt nu zu mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leute jetzt fühlt er sich cool >.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

[attachment=9571:6_468a8d...8980f6ae.jpg]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> [attachment=9571:6_468a8d...8980f6ae.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Muss Furries auslöschen*
> Ähja, und zu meiner anderen Bitte?



Klar.

Herr Lachmann, bitteschön: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wirkt aber irgendwie seltsam  Mal schauen ob ich ne besser Mütze finde ;p


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Klar.


Super =)


----------



## mookuh (5. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Leute jetzt fühlt er sich cool >.<




lass ihn doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: will jemand der kuh auch noch ne mütze aufsetzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 biiiitte


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

spamspamspamspamspam

so bin weg


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Klar.
> 
> Herr Lachmann, bitteschön:
> 
> ...



g0il ^^
danke schweini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich will auch ne Weihnachtsmütze *schnief*... aber ich glaub dafür ist mein Bild unpassend.. da passt ja garnix mehr drauf xD



einfach aufs gesicht drauf is doch eh langweilig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

ach da bin ich auch drauf

spamspamspamspamspamspasmasppmspamspamspmapsmpamspam

edith: vis gleich andre


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> ach da bin ich auch drauf
> 
> spamspamspamspamspamspasmasppmspamspamspmapsmpamspam



du legst es drauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> ich find das super xD
> 
> 
> mal so nebenbei.. gleich is mein neues ultra geiles video auf youtube.. PHANTIS ENTSCHULDIGUNG.. und 2010 kommt Phantis Entschuldigung die Rache in die Kinos.. !


Cool, gleich mal das Video melden dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

re


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> re


Wb Edou


----------



## mookuh (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> re



wb


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

re


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> re


wb

und dankö^^


----------



## mookuh (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> re



wb


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

wb


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

smackdown kommt zu spät >:<


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

doctor cox syndrom ich iebe es^^


----------



## mookuh (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> doctor cox syndrom ich iebe es^^



<3 scrubs


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> <3 scrubs



<333 scrubs


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Dezember 2009)

Wow das Bild ist mir super gelungen x]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

smackdown lol,batista darf den deadman ownen supaa...echt...mythos deadman zerstört....früher wär er aufgestanden und häte tist geownt .....


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wow das Bild ist mir super gelungen x]



wow, das lol ist dir super gelungen xD


----------



## Kronas (5. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wow das Bild ist mir super gelungen x]
> *penisbild*


1. wem gehört der kopf?
2. PENIS!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 1. wem gehört der kopf?
> 2. PENIS!



der linke ist meiner der rechte ist von dem freund der das bild gemacht hat


----------



## Lekraan (5. Dezember 2009)

ICH BIN JA IMMER NOCH DA!!!! ANDRE SRY!!! BIN IN 10 MINUTEN DA BIS GLEICH


@ Lachmann: SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM ....muss ich doch ausnutzen im nachtschwärmer heir :>


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wow, das lol ist dir super gelungen xD



Lass mich ._. 

xD


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_:/ Das is jetzt aber echt Spam :/_


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> ICH BIN JA IMMER NOCH DA!!!! ANDRE SRY!!! BIN IN 10 MINUTEN DA BIS GLEICH



du legst es drauf an!


Jigsaw schrieb:


> Lass mich ._.
> 
> xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> ICH BIN JA IMMER NOCH DA!!!! ANDRE SRY!!! BIN IN 10 MINUTEN DA BIS GLEICH
> 
> 
> @ Lachmann: SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM ....muss ich doch ausnutzen im nachtschwärmer heir :>






> Ich werde bis zum 12.12.2009, 18:22 Uhr nicht - ich wiederhole - nicht spamen! Es geht um 1€ und das Recht gegen Lachmann!



Versteh ich nicht ._.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> ICH BIN JA IMMER NOCH DA!!!! ANDRE SRY!!! BIN IN 10 MINUTEN DA BIS GLEICH
> @ Lachmann: SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8-0-jHRY7E
> 
> 
> Mein Streifen ist angelaufen Phanti.. zieht ihn euch rein, der is derbe lahm xD
> ...



_
Hab schon kommentiert :/_


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> ICH BIN JA IMMER NOCH DA!!!! ANDRE SRY!!! BIN IN 10 MINUTEN DA BIS GLEICH
> 
> 
> @ Lachmann: SPAM idiotischer text hier


ehm dass gehört zu derben spam du hast die wette verloren spammen ist im nachtschwärmer erlaubt aber dass ist derbe spam also WETTE VERLOREN NUB


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

LOL
geiles video xD
aber deine, stimme O_o
und man sieht dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ edou
im nachtschwärmer darf er ja nonsense schreiben


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> LOL
> geiles video xD
> aber deine, stimme O_o
> und man sieht dich
> ...


Ja er darf hier spammen aber dass war ein derber spam der zur schreibsperre führen kann (bitte ZAM BAN HIM!!) also hatt er die wette verloren HAHA


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> ich finds doch selbst komisch xD
> Aber ich MUSSTE es machen, ne freundin hat mir diese pflicht aufgetan, nur weil ich gesagt hab das ich auf den fetten nikolaus nich angewiesen bin.
> Kann mir meine schokolade selbst kaufen xD




_Wen du nioch raus findest welches mein Profil is bist Imba xD _


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> BadDaxter
> 
> Das ist ja sooo schwierig. xD




_I Hate you 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

die grailknights hätten es herausgefunden!


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Hahaha.
> Ich wette Aiman Abdallah hätte es nicht rausgefunden
> 
> 
> ...




_Zu deinem vid Sinnlos im Hause - 1  musst du da so merkwurdige hand bewegungen machwen xD _


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

razyl ist sehr einfühlsam und hatt für jeden menschen ein ohr offen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ist euch auch schon aufgefallen, dass unser lieber Razyl immer so direkt *bösartig* ist?
> Du böser Du, aber ich hab dich doch trotzdem lieb. Auch wenn du mich und meine Videos mies findest. xD


Bösartig... hahaha, selten so gelacht. Wenn das für dich bösartig ist... au weia


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Hau alles raus Babyyyy, ogogog dämääätsch!11
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tut mir leid, aber auf das Niveau begebe ich mich nicht. Das ist selbst zu niedrig für mich.


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber auf das Niveau begebe ich mich nicht. Das ist selbst zu niedrig für mich.


_
Und das will was heissen ^^_


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Verdammt.. macht doch so spaß zu beobachten wie du mich nicht magst und mir das voll reindrücken willst *gg*


Wär ich Mod, würde ich dich sowieso sofort bannen... sowie einige andere. Hachja... der alte Nachtschwärmer war noch so gut *seufz*


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

jetzt geht das wieder los <_<


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Verdammt.. macht doch so spaß zu beobachten wie du mich nicht magst und mir das voll reindrücken willst *gg*



Wie kommst du darauf, dass er dich nicht mag?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

das heißt
töff töff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ja klar, viel Spaß dabei.
> Leider bist du kein Mod.
> Armes Tuff Tuff..
> 
> ...




_Lass dich nicht Provozieren_


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ja klar, viel Spaß dabei.
> Leider bist du kein Mod.
> Armes Tuff Tuff..
> 
> ...


Joa, leider. Hätt ich auch keine Zeit dafür, hab genug anderes zu tun.


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_Ich bekomme gleich ne kriese_


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wär ich Mod, würde ich dich sowieso sofort bannen... sowie einige andere. Hachja... der alte Nachtschwärmer war noch so gut *seufz*


steh ich auf der liste auch? *lieb guck*


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Hmmm... also entweder er ist immer so oder er hat Spaß alles mies zu machen was er nicht toll findet.


Ich finde Aion nicht toll, aber ich sehe da auch einige positive Punkte. Ich finde Crysis nicht toll, trotzdem gab es einige positive Punkte. Ich mag Rexos Furrie-Sache nicht, aber ansonsten ist er ein netter User.
Verdammt, das muss an dir liegen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> steh ich auf der liste auch



nur du!


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hmmm Jigsaw Puzzle kannst mir vlr auch Benni ne muetze aufsetzen? Falls es mit einem Anderen Benni-Avatar besser klappt, hier ne auswahl http://www.lfgcomic.com/extras.php
danke im vorraus^^ Und is nicht dringend, kann ein paar tage warten^^ Danke


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nur du!


Burn in HELL!!!


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_Sag ma einer 

Traume ich oder ist Mega Man 6 So abgefahren schwer ??

Der 2te wahr easy bis auf den endboss_


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Sag ma einer
> 
> Traume ich oder ist Mega Man 6 So abgefahren schwer ??
> 
> Der 2te wahr easy bis auf den endboss_


megamen 6? meinst dass aufm gba


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Burn in HELL!!!



mir zu kalt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (5. Dezember 2009)

> Lachmann &#8206;(22:25):
> *penis raushol*
> frohe weihnachten mein junge
> hohohohohoho





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hmmm Jigsaw Puzzle kannst mir vlr auch Benni ne muetze aufsetzen? Falls es mit einem Anderen Benni-Avatar besser klappt, hier ne auswahl http://www.lfgcomic.com/extras.php
> danke im vorraus^^ Und is nicht dringend, kann ein paar tage warten^^ Danke



Klar =)


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> megamen 6? meinst dass aufm gba



_Ne af der NES zock es gerade mit Nestopia_


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mir zu kalt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso? mano gefällt es unten auch..


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> er hat Spaß alles mies zu machen


da haben wir den salat^^ Aber ich fasse es nicht - razyl wird mir trotzdem immer symphatischer >.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wieso? mano gefällt es unten auch..



tja, ich bin cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> da haben wir den salat^^ Aber ich fasse es nicht - razyl wird mir trotzdem immer symphatischer >.<


Ich mache nur das mies, was auch mies ist.


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tja, ich bin cooler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ehm nein



Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mache nur das mies, was auch mies ist.


jupp razyl ist mir im forum am sympatischsten dannach folgt Lachmann


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mache nur das mies, was auch mies ist.


ne andere antwor hab ich auch nicht erwartet^^


----------



## Kronas (5. Dezember 2009)

ich mach mir die mühe und durchwühle meinen 4chan ordner nach dem pedo bild um lachmann zu dissen und keiner beachtet es :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ehm nein
> wooooohl
> 
> jupp razyl ist mir im forum am sympatischsten dannach folgt Lachmann



du mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Siehste es gibt doch etwas total positives an mir, wir haben eine Gemeinsamkeit. Ist das nicht schnike?


Du hast etwas positives? Sorry, muss ich übersehen haben.



dragon1 schrieb:


> ne andere antwor hab ich auch nicht erwartet^^


Tjo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich mach mir die mühe und durchwühle meinen 4chan ordner nach dem pedo bild um lachmann zu dissen und keiner beachtet es :O


doch ich habs gesehn du moose
lachmann ist pervers...


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_**eye roll**_


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> doch ich habs gesehn du moose
> lachmann ist pervers...



kronas hat angefangen!

so sah das wirklich aus
Kronas &#8206;(22:25):
frohe weihnachten lieber santa
Lachmann &#8206;(22:25):
*penis raushol*
frohe weihnachten mein junge
hohohohohoho


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kronas hat angefangen!
> 
> so sah das wirklich aus
> Kronas &#8206;(22:25):
> ...


so stellt dich dass noch perverser raus....


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hm nie gewusst das man gleichzeitig pedo und nekrophil sein kann Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_Einer meiner Lieblings Comic´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> so stellt dich dass noch perverser raus....



was? neeeee


dragon1 schrieb:


> Hm nie gewusst das man gleichzeitig pedo und nekrophil sein kann Lachmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin kein nekro >_<
und ich bin 15, ich darf das xDD


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Einer meiner Lieblings Comic´s
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_
wuerds ja lustig finden...WENNS KEIN VERFLUCHTER FURRY COMICS WAER!_


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was? neeeee
> 
> 
> ich bin kein nekro >_<
> und ich bin 15, ich darf das xDD


sicha er wünscht dir frohe weihnachten und du vergewaltigst den armen kronas!!! STEINIGT LACHMANN!!11elf


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> sicha er wünscht dir frohe weihnachten und du vergewaltigst den armen kronas!!! STEINIGT LACHMANN!!11elf



ich hab gar nix gemacht :x


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wuerds ja lustig finden...WENNS KEIN *VERFLUCHTER FURRY COMICS WAER!*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

WIE GEIL xD
Die Sprache der Frauen 

Ja = Nein 
Nein = Ja 
Vielleicht = Nein 
Es tut mir leid. = Das wird dir leid tun! 
Wir brauchen ... = Ich will ...! 
Entscheide du. = Die richtige Entscheidung müsste offensichtlich sein. 
Mach' wie du willst. = Dafür wirst du noch zahlen! 
Wir müssen reden. = Ich muss mich über was beschweren! 
Natürlich, mach' es, wenn Du willst. = Ich möchte nicht, dass du es machst. 
Ich bin nicht sauer. = Natürlich bin ich sauer du Arschloch! 
Du bist so männlich. = Du solltest dich wieder mal rasieren. 
Du bist heute wirklich nett zu mir. = Kann es sein, dass du an Sex denkst? 
Mach' das Licht aus. = Ich habe Zellulitis. 
Die Küche ist so unpraktisch. = Ich möchte ein neues Haus / eine neue Wohnung. 
Ich möchte neue Vorhänge. = und Teppich, und Möbel, und Tapeten und ... 
Ich habe ein Geräusch gehört! = Ich habe gemerkt, dass du Eingeschlafen bist! 
Liebst du mich? = Ich möchte dich nach etwas Teurem fragen. 
Wie sehr liebst Du mich? = Ich habe etwas gemacht, was dir nicht gefallen wird zu hören. 
Du musst lernen zu kommunizieren. = Du musst einfach nur meiner Meinung sein. 
Nichts, wirklich ... = Es ist nur, dass du ein riesengroßes Arschloch bist. 

Die Sprache der Männer 

Ich hab Hunger. = Ich hab Hunger. 
Ich bin müde. = Ich bin müde. 
Schönes Kleid. = Geile Titten. 
Was ist los? = Ich kann nicht glauben, dass du so eine Tragödie daraus machst. 
Was ist los? = Durch welches undefinierbare, selbsterfundene Trauma schlägst du dich gerade durch? 
Ja, Dein Haarschnitt gefällt mir. = Vorher fand ich sie besser. 
Ja, Dein Haarschnitt gefällt mir wirklich. = So viel Geld und kein bisschen besser! 
Gehen wir ins Kino? = Ich möchte Sex mit Dir machen. 
Kann ich dich zum Essen einladen? = Ich möchte Sex mit dir machen. 
Kann ich dich mal anrufen? = Ich möchte Sex mit dir machen. 
Wollen wir miteinander tanzen? = Ich möchte Sex mit dir machen. 
Du siehst angespannt aus, soll ich dich massieren? = Ich möchte dich liebkosen (... und dann Sex mit dir machen!) 
Was ist los mit dir? = Ich schätze mal, dass es mit dem Sex heute nacht nichts wird. 
Ich langweile mich. = Willst du mit mir schlafen? 
Ich liebe dich. = Lass uns ficken, jetzt! 
Ich liebe dich auch. = Okay, ich habe es gesagt und jetzt können wir miteinander schlafen! 
Reden wir. = Ich möchte gut auf dich wirken, damit du glaubst, ich wäre eine tiefgehende Person und dann willst du vielleicht auch mit mir schlafen. 
Willst du mich heiraten? = Ich will, dass es illegal wird, wenn du mit anderen Männern ins Bett gehst.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ja. Super, dann siehst es jetzt.
> Boah Razyl, klasse Arbeit ... die Hoffnung 2010 grad angeguckt, toller Bericht. Und das mein ich ernst, ich bin einfach nett.


Sorry dich enttäuschen zu müssen, aber ich sehe immer noch nichts positives... und da nützen auch deine ganz netten Kommentare nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

@ dragon
geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> @ dragon
> geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jetzt willst du auch noch den armen dragon vergewaltigen oh gott stoppt ihn


----------



## Kronas (5. Dezember 2009)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm...nis_Majoris.svg
big star is big


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jetzt willst du auch noch den armen dragon vergewaltigen oh gott stoppt ihn


Ich besuche selbstverteidigung, ich schaff ihn alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jetzt willst du auch noch den armen dragon vergewaltigen oh gott stoppt ihn



helft mir :<
edou ist phöse zu mir


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_FALCON PUNCH!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm...nis_Majoris.svg
> big star is big



holy dicks from hell O_o


dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich besuche selbstverteidigung, ich schaff ihn alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mit deinen süßen 13 jahren machst du erstmal gar nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> holy dicks from hell O_o
> 
> 
> mit deinen süßen 13 jahren machst du erstmal gar nix
> ...


du bist 2! Jahre aelter...so alt wie die meisten meiner Gegner beim Training...
Im notfall gibts auch die weniger feinen Methoden...
ob dir viel an deiner Maennlichkeit liegt...mal sehn *lacht diabolisch*


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_I Know 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> helft mir :<
> edou ist phöse zu mir


ich verhau dich du bist nett zu den andern.....zu nett...du VERGEWALTIGST SIE ICH STOPPE DICH FAAALCON PUNCH


danke rexo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kuhles comic


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder möchtest du eines von den anderen Bildern?


----------



## Kronas (5. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> du bist 2! Jahre aelter...so alt wie die meisten meiner Gegner beim Training...


deine gegner sind 2? schäm dich, du schlägst kleinkinder zusammen!


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow super danke


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Och, schade.
> Aber sollten meine netten Kommentare dazu beitragen damit du etwas positives in mir siehst?
> Wohl eher nicht.
> 
> Aber es ist interessant zu beobachten welch ausgeprägten Menschenverstand du besitzt um anhand von Beiträgen in einem Forum im Internet, ablesen zu können ob ein Mensch positives in sich trägt. Oh bitte, Gottkönig Razyl lehre mich diese hohe Kunst und ich werde vor dir nieder knien.


Ich werde wahrscheinlich nie erfahren, wie du im RL bist, aber so, wie du dich hier im Forum aufführst, ist nichts positives dabei. Von daher gehe ich auch davon aus, wie du im RL bist kann mir so gesehen scheiß egal sein.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> du bist 2! Jahre aelter...so alt wie die meisten meiner Gegner beim Training...
> Im notfall gibts auch die weniger feinen Methoden...
> ob dir viel an deiner Maennlichkeit liegt...mal sehn *lacht diabolisch*



wie willst du the rock mit den stahlharten nüssen stoppen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und judo ist kacke, damit kann man sich höchstens wegrollen wenns zuviele gegner werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> deine gegner sind 2? schäm dich, du schlägst kleinkinder zusammen!


lern lesen poeser poeser Kronas...2 jahre AELTER als ich.


lachmann: Dann kennst du wohl keinen der Wuergegriffe und Hebler an eigenem Leibe oder?


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich verhau dich du bist nett zu den andern.....zu nett...du VERGEWALTIGST SIE ICH STOPPE DICH FAAALCON PUNCH
> 
> 
> danke rexo
> ...




_Hehe hat zu deinem Satz gepasst ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> lachmann: Dann kennst du wohl keinen der Wuergegriffe und Hebler an eigenem Leibe oder?



old tricks are old


----------



## Kronas (5. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> lern lesen poeser poeser Kronas...2 jahre AELTER als ich.
> 
> 
> lachmann: Dann kennst du wohl keinen der Wuergegriffe und Hebler an eigenem Leibe oder?


hebler kennt er aus dem kampf mit streitkolben *zweideutig sei*


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie willst du the rock mit den stahlharten nüssen stoppen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann kommt triple h mit seinem nussknacker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_Bin ma etwas afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guitar Hero 3 auf pc zocken ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Dann kommt triple h mit seinem nussknacker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



au O_o


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Na gottseidank, sonst würde mir ja die Ehre zu Teil werden dich im RL zu treffen.
> Hachjaaa ... bist schon ein gaaanz knuffiger...
> 
> 
> ...


Tut mir leid, aber deine billig Flames wirken nicht - you failed.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> old tricks are old


wie drollig...mit 8 Jahren oder so etwas ausprobiert und sich bereits ne meinung ueber die wirksamkeit gebildet...


----------



## Arosk (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> au O_o



ahahah lachmann genau so ein avatar hab ich aus fun gebastelt heute mittag wie du jetzt hast

(keine satzzeichen ftw)


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Na da freut sich Rexo doch gleich mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie drollig...mit 8 Jahren oder so etwas ausprobiert und sich bereits ne meinung ueber die wirksamkeit gebildet...



ich persönlich hab diese griffe noch nie angwewandt, aber 2 meiner freunde machen judo und probieren dann halt immer paar griffe aus... und ernsthaft, die dinger sind nur nützlich wenn du nen totales hemd mit glasknochen als gegner hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ahahah lachmann genau so ein avatar hab ich aus fun gebastelt heute mittag wie du jetzt hast
> 
> (keine satzzeichen ftw)



joa, der ist dir unglaublich gut gelungen xD


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2009)

Der Thread sollte mal wieder geschlossen werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

OMFG blade wurde dr gebannt? selbstmord wegen zu viel miley sucht? oder ist er wegen  Dehydrierung in seinem miley keller gestorben? Oder er hatte sie belästigt und bekam nen sniper schuß ab *sniper ins gebüsch wirft und unschuldig pfeif*


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich persönlich hab diese griffe noch nie angwewandt, aber 2 meiner freunde machen judo und probieren dann halt immer paar griffe aus... und ernsthaft, die dinger sind nur nützlich wenn du nen totales hemd mit glasknochen als gegner hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn du meinst...aber ich wurd allein beim training mehrmal verletzt, und nicht ganz leicht, ich finde Judo steht anderen Selbstverteidigungsarten um nichts nach...ausser das es viel zeit und Geduld fuer erfolg braucht


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> OMFG blade wurde dr gebannt? selbstmord wegen zu viel miley sucht? oder ist er wegen in Dehydrierung seinem miley keller gestorben? Oder er hatte sie belästigt und bekam nen sniper schuß ab *sniper ins gebüsch wirft und unschuldig pfeif*



blade wurde gebannt? O_o


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Der Thread sollte mal wieder geschlossen werden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum hast du Razyls Bild in deiner Sig? =D


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, dein eins auf "Ich mach jetzt mal eins auf cool und profi" machen wirkt auch nicht - you failed hard.
> 
> Schnucki
> 
> ...


Oh, wäre dir schon mal aufgefallen, ich reagiere gegenüber Personen, die ich überhaupt nicht mag, immer so - und solltest du noch mal ein <3 machen, melde ich dich wegen sexueller Belästigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> blade wurde gebannt? O_o


FRAGE ZEICHEN HINTER GEBANNT ich weiß es nicht trottel


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Warum hast du Razyls Bild in deiner Sig? =D


Weil ich Artikel für seinen Blog schreibe.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> FRAGE ZEICHEN HINTER GEBANNT ich weiß es nicht trottel



du bist hier der trottel :<


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Warum hast du Razyls Bild in deiner Sig? =D


Weil Tabuno seine ersten Gehversuche in Artikel schreiben auf meinen Blog tut.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil Tabuno seine ersten Gehversuche in Artikel schreiben auf meinen Blog tut.



und wie macht er sich so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Weil ich Artikel für seinen Blog schreibe.



Ahja? Giev link! :]


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du bist hier der trottel :<


wir sind beide trottel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 saufkumpanen trottel yeah


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wir sind beide trottel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



damit kann ich leben!


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ahja? Giev link! :]


http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/?p=40


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> damit kann ich leben!


ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Anstatt man auf meinen Blog surft und dann League of Legends Review anklickt... *kopf--->tisch*


----------



## Kronas (5. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich kriegs nicht hin das anschlagding abwechselnd nach oben und unten zu schlagen
entweder bin ich viel zu schnell oder ich machs unregelmäßig und mach immernoch alles falsch

wo wir grad bei guitar hero 3 sind, bin grad bei lou auf mittel


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



beer beer


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Mein Bierkästchen is wieder da.. das saufen kann beginnen <3



grüß mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Gruß zurück.. unbedingt mit <3
> Und Hdl.. oO



öhh..
jo
<333
xD


----------



## Kronas (5. Dezember 2009)

die beiden speerträger werden ausgebildet, der angriff auf das barbarendorf geht in 47 minuten los und meine holzfäller werden geupgradet *diabolisch lach*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/?p=40



Gut gemacht!

*kopf tätschel* ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die beiden speerträger werden ausgebildet, der angriff auf das barbarendorf geht in 47 minuten los und meine holzfäller werden geupgradet *diabolisch lach*



kronas und seine playmobil welt
schön :O


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich kriegs nicht hin das anschlagding abwechselnd nach oben und unten zu schlagen
> entweder bin ich viel zu schnell oder ich machs unregelmäßig und mach immernoch alles falsch
> 
> wo wir grad bei guitar hero 3 sind, bin grad bei lou auf mittel



_
Rauf und Runter is auch etwas schwierig bei schnellen Songs _


----------



## Kronas (5. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Rauf und Runter is auch etwas schwierig bei schnellen Songs _


wie weit biste?


@lachmann: pff das is kein playmobil


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> So das erste.. AUF EX!
> Vom Bierkasten.. "AUF LACHMANN PROST" xDD



*wasserflasche aufmach*
auf euch beide xD


ist es wohl kronas!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Prost DD




prösterchen!




die stelle ab 1:16
epic win!


----------



## Kronas (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ist es wohl kronas!


noin!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Dezember 2009)

Razyl das Bild in Tabunos Bericht ist übrigens ein bisschen zu gross.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> noin!



doch, doch, doch!

du kannst dich nicht rausreden!


----------



## Kronas (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> doch, doch, doch!
> 
> du kannst dich nicht rausreden!


es geht um... die stämme!


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> doch, doch, doch!
> 
> du kannst dich nicht rausreden!


du auch nicht du kinderschänder *whiskey raushol*


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> es geht um... die stämme!



aha
playmobil die stämme!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

1000 mal besser als das original 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (5. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aha
> playmobil die stämme!


neee 
www.die-staemme.de

kommt alle auf welt 51, baut euern stamm im nordwesten und mit etwas glück seit ihr auf k23! (brauchte nur 7 accounts, man kann mit einem account auch einmal neu anfangen und dorf neu bauen, aber nur alle 14 tage)


----------



## Arosk (5. Dezember 2009)

OMG DAS LIED IST SO GEIL!


----------



## Edou (5. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> neee
> www.die-staemme.de
> 
> kommt alle auf welt 51, baut euern stamm im nordwesten und mit etwas glück seit ihr auf k23! (brauchte nur 7 accounts, man kann mit einem account auch einmal neu anfangen und dorf neu bauen, aber nur alle 14 tage)


 
bin weg cu


----------



## 2boon4you (5. Dezember 2009)

PAUKAT IS COOL XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

*CRUISE SHIP TERROR*


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Razyl das Bild in Tabunos Bericht ist übrigens ein bisschen zu gross.


Danke für den Hinweis =)


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Gut gemacht!
> 
> *kopf tätschel* ;D


Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

böser tabuno :<
einfach so den NS töten


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2009)

http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/14858
Eine riesige News so verkürzt QQ aber so sieht es besser aus hm =/


----------



## Petersburg (5. Dezember 2009)

Woher haben eure Avatare die Weihnachts Mützen? :O


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_Jigsaw Puzzle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHAH
xD


----------



## Petersburg (5. Dezember 2009)

Bewundert die pixelige & Schlecht ausgeschnittene Weihnachstmütze meines Avatars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Bewundert die pixelige & Schlecht ausgeschnittene Weihnachstmütze meines Avatars
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würde dir ja auch ne Mütze aufsetzen nur kann ich nichtmal deinen Ava erkennen. Sehe da nur schwarz :/


----------



## Petersburg (5. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich würde dir ja auch ne Mütze aufsetzen nur kann ich nichtmal deinen Ava erkennen. Sehe da nur schwarz :/



das N in der mitte ist mein Avatar ich kann das erkennen oO


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> das N in der mitte ist mein Avatar ich kann das erkennen oO



Achso jetzt wo dus sagst... aber man siehts ziemlich schlecht (finde ich)


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Gn8 Ihr Schwarmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Genialer Muse Song _


----------



## Petersburg (6. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Achso jetzt wo dus sagst... aber man siehts ziemlich schlecht (finde ich)



hab mal einen anderen Avatar genommen wärst du pls so nett dem eine Weihnachtsmütze Aufzusetzen?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gn8 Ihr Schwarmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_

Gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Petersburg: Jo mach ich_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

Man siehts halt nicht so gut da der Kopf (?) ziemlich klein ist aber hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (6. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Man siehts halt nicht so gut da der Kopf (?) ziemlich klein ist aber hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx du bist der Beste! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> thx du bist der Beste!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiss...



Ne Spass... kein Problem ;D


----------



## jolk (6. Dezember 2009)

hat gerade eben jmd radio bonn/rhein-sieg gehört? bzw weiß jmd wo ich die gespielten songs davon nachgucken kann? weil da kam so eine total komische version von "Korn-Word up" :/
(auf der website von denen habe ich nichts genaues gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

edit.: alles geklärt, korns version ist nur gecovered xD^^ (ich bin so unwissend)


----------



## Tabuno (6. Dezember 2009)

Bin mal off, nacht an alle.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Bin mal off, nacht an alle.



N8

Bin auch mal weg


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> N8
> 
> Bin auch mal weg




Dito  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

jetzt gehen sie alle!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

ich präsentiere
bierkasten + khorhiil





khorhiil hat gesagt ich darfs posten!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. Dezember 2009)

OMG Habe Paranormal Activities gerade geschaut FEHLER :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG Habe Paranormal Activities gerade geschaut FEHLER :<



so gruselig?


----------



## tschilpi (6. Dezember 2009)

oO

Irgendsoein Vollhonk ruft mich um 1:20 an und brüllt auf Albanisch ,,F*** DEINE MUTTER!''.

....


----------



## Serran (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss sagen.. Betrunken sein ist sehr befreiend


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> oO
> 
> Irgendsoein Vollhonk ruft mich um 1:20 an und brüllt auf Albanisch ,,F*** DEINE MUTTER!''.
> 
> ....



wtf?


Serran schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen.. Betrunken sein ist sehr befreiend



jep



bin weg^^
nacht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so gruselig?



Joar um den allein nachts um 0 uhr zu schauen Schon >_>


----------



## Arosk (6. Dezember 2009)

bin noch da


----------



## jolk (6. Dezember 2009)

Serran schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen.. Betrunken sein ist sehr befreiend



seh ich genauso, aber mein bier ist mittlerweile leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. Dezember 2009)

Langweilig =/


----------



## Grushdak (6. Dezember 2009)

Lasst das Trinken lieber bleiben, man weiß nie, was der Alc für Türen öffnet - und man etwas tut -
obwohl man sich vorher 100%ig sicher ist/war, sowas mach ich ~/passiert mir nie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (6. Dezember 2009)

> Buscha hat verloren.
> 
> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/2770/buscha1.jpg
> http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/7266/buscha2.jpg
> ...



AHAHAHA xD


----------



## Nawato (6. Dezember 2009)

Nacht


----------



## Skatero (6. Dezember 2009)

Und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Qonix (6. Dezember 2009)

Hab grad AC 2 durch und geh jetzt pennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. Dezember 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> geh jetzt pennen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch.

Gute Nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

HEIL LACHMANN (nein ich bin kein nationalsozialist(scheiße ich lerne zu viel)


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

was geht?


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Dezember 2009)

Was is daran so abartig?

Ich weiss... Affenkämpfe find ich persönlich auch besser... aber manchmal muss man sich mit dem zufriedengeben, was die Natur bietet.

Und warum weckt das in dir Misanthropische Neigungen??

versteh ich jetzt net.

naja abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

ich guck ma nach neuem/r ava+titel+signatur
brb


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Was is daran so abartig?
> 
> Ich weiss... Affenkämpfe find ich persönlich auch besser... aber manchmal muss man sich mit dem zufriedengeben, was die Natur bietet.
> 
> ...


ahja?


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

Nabend Schwärmer   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Nabend Schwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nabend schwärmerin *gg


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Nabend Schwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abend Firun


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Dezember 2009)

nabönd ich geh jetzt mal aufn crosstrainer bissl sport machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Dezember 2009)

\o/


----------



## Ol@f (6. Dezember 2009)

abend.


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> \o/


du kannst singen *duck*


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Dezember 2009)

Noch viiiiel besser!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

ich hab grad gedacht da würde abbath stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab grad gedacht da würde abbath stehen *;ugly:
> *


EPICFAIL


----------



## Petersburg (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich guck ma nach neuem/r ava+titel+signatur
> brb



Ich vermisse deinen alten Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Lilly, willst du an uns, deine neuen Foltermethoden testen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> EPICFAIL



wo?


Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich vermisse deinen alten Avatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



swashbuckle > six feet under


----------



## Lillyan (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lilly, willst du an uns, deine neuen Foltermethoden testen?


Klappts denn?


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Klappts denn?



muaha ich klick einfach nich drauf

man bin ich fies ^^


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich vermisse deinen alten Avatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich auch



Lillyan schrieb:


> Klappts denn?


ja >.<


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wo?
> 
> swashbuckle > six feet under


;ugly:  hast du gemacht aber es heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Lillyan schrieb:


> Klappts denn?


nö


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich auch



aber das ist ein skelett pirat :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> nö



ich erkenn da keinen epic fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber das ist ein skelett pirat :O


Find den besser als den alten *zu Lachmann halt*.


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ;ugly:  hast du gemacht aber es heißt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hier nochmal


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Klappts denn?


Wenn man auf das Video klickt: ja


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hier nochmal



joa... ich hab mir grad meinen post angeguckt und da stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nicht ;ugly: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




danke casual :O


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> joa... ich hab mir grad meinen post angeguckt und da stand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du edith schummler!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich bin blöd



warum sagst du sowas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

So ich frag hier nochmal. Im Neujahrthread war es Offtopic^^.
Weiss jemand wie ich mit meinem Plectrum schneller in die Saiten schlagen kann ? Ich schaffe das Thunderstruck-Intro, nur halb so schnell, wie es der von ACDC schafft. Ich hab' noch keinen Gitarren lehrer und Internet hat mir bisher auch nicht geholfen. 
Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Dezember 2009)

Bist du iwie auffn Lustige Tierfilmchannel gekommen?


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber das ist ein skelett pirat :O


es hat keine weinachtsmuetze auf!!1111


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> So ich frag hier nochmal. Im Neujahrthread war es Offtopic^^.


Im dem anderen Thread ist rund 50% alles OT...


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> warum sagst du sowas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


weil ich bei dir noch blöd werde...


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Im dem anderen Thread ist rund 50% alles OT...


Firun hat aber darauf aufmerksam gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> es hat keine weinachtsmuetze auf!!1111



WO IST JIGSAW?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> WO IST JIGSAW?!?!?!?!?!


er liegt vergewaltigt in deinem keller..

okee nee er hatt dich verhauen als du es tun wolltest


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> er liegt vergewaltigt in deinem keller...



schonwieder ? -.-


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> er liegt *vergewaltigt* in deinem keller...


ach ne das hat nichts gutes zu bedeuten...wie wir alle wissen ist Lachmann ja nekrophil und...


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> weil ich bei mir noch blöd werde...



/fixed


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ach ne das hat nichts gutes zu bedeuten...wie wir alle wissen ist Lachmann ja nekrophil und...


nooooooooooin JIGSAW


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

LILLY?!
sag was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die sagen ich wär nekrophil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> WO IST JIGSAW?!?!?!?!?!



Nabend =)


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /wixed


du fapper :O

Jigsaw lebt jaaaaa


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

oh gott heute sind wir ja genial drauf  xD ich lach mich grade fast um^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend =)


Lol, dein User-Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> er liegt vergewaltigt in deinem keller..
> 
> okee nee er hatt dich verhauen als du es tun wolltest



jigsaw verhaut niemanden, jigsaw entwickelt eine perfide maschinerie die dich verhaut :-P

mfg, exe


----------



## Skatero (6. Dezember 2009)

Nabend


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> LILLY?!
> sag was
> 
> 
> ...


brauchst du extra ihre bestaetigung? Wir wissens eh.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend =)



yay :O
machste mir, wenn du zeit hast, ne mütze auf meinen neuen ava? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edou schrieb:


> ich kleiner fapper der es sich auf angela merkel besorgt:O


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> jigsaw verhaut niemanden, jigsaw entwickelt eine perfide maschinerie die dich verhaut :-P
> 
> mfg, exe


nein ich lieg inner ecke lachmann wurde genau so vehauen


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Du..du.. lebst!.. Lachmann.. wir haben dich falsch eingeschätzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und wessen leiche liegt dann in Lachmanns keller?


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> brauchst du extra ihre bestaetigung? Wir wissens eh.





Khorhiil schrieb:


> Du..du.. lebst!.. Lachmann.. wir haben dich falsch eingeschätzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ihr seid alle doof :<


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> yay :O
> barack obama besorgt es mir


----------



## Lillyan (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> yay :O
> machste mir, wenn du zeit hast, ne mütze auf meinen neuen ava?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gibts ne größere Version von dem Avatar?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> schonwieder ? -.-




Liiiilllyyy 0815 ist fiieess! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@lachmann moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> und wessen leiche liegt dann in Lachmanns keller?



Meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Du..du.. lebst!.. Lachmann.. wir haben dich falsch eingeschätzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss nicht heißen, dass er es nicht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Gibts ne größere Version von dem Avatar?


hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jigsaw schrieb:


> Liiiilllyyy 0815 ist fiieess!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



juhu :O



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

lang nimmer so gelacht xD ihr seid heut gut drauf


 wie findet ihr das lied?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lol, dein User-Titel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und es stimmt sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (6. Dezember 2009)

ich will auch ne leiche im keller liegen haben...wer hat zeit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> ich will auch ne leiche im keller liegen haben...wer hat zeit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lachmann? Willst du?


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> ich will auch ne leiche im keller liegen haben...wer hat zeit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



moment ich schick gleich diesen hugo vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=134455


----------



## Petersburg (6. Dezember 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> ich will auch ne leiche im keller liegen haben...wer hat zeit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du könntest meine Leiche aus Lachmanns Keller schleppen und in deinen tun


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Ignoriert mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



***Startet Muse Power**

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> lang nimmer so gelacht xD ihr seid heut gut drauf
> 
> wie findet ihr das lied?



bescheiden :x


----------



## Exeliron (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> moment ich schick gleich diesen hugo vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



geht nicht, der is schon im garten vergraben *schaufel unauffällig wegschieb*


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend






Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> lachmann? Willst du?



töten? gern
den geschlechtsakt durchführen? nein


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

NABEND ihr helden


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> geht nicht, der is schon im garten vergraben *schaufel unauffällig wegschieb*


ok dann hab ich keinen mehr sry...


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Hurra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Ohne ne neue diskussion mit Lachi zu starten: Ich freu mich extremst auf das Morgige Judotrainig^^ Muss so nem doofen Typen mit seinem Blauen Gurt zeigen wer der bessere ist >.<

Achja so suess...morgen geh ich mit meiner Familie schwimmen und werd meiner kleinen lieben Schwesterchen (Sie wird 2) schmimmen beibringen^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Dezember 2009)

mhh schmimmen

Ich geh ma pennen  ZZZzzzZZ
morgen 9 Stunden Schule is nix gut für müde terror


----------



## Exeliron (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ok dann hab ich keinen mehr sry...



grml, muss mir wohl doch lachmanns leiche klauen...in welchem zustand ist die? kann man die noch in nem sack abtransportieren oder muss ich mit ner schubkarre vobeikommen um die einzelteile einsammeln?


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ohne ne neue diskussion mit Lachi zu starten: Ich freu mich extremst auf das Morgige Judotrainig^^ Muss so nem doofen Typen mit seinem Blauen Gurt zeigen wer der bessere ist >.<
> 
> Achja so suess...morgen geh ich mit meiner Familie schwimmen und werd meiner kleinen lieben Schwesterchen (Sie wird 2) schmimmen beibringen^^


deine eltern vertrauen dir? wenn ich sie wäre würde ich dass nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Achja so suess...morgen geh ich mit meiner Familie schwimmen und werd meiner kleinen lieben Schwesterchen (Sie wird 2) schmimmen beibringen^^


Mit 2 Jahren schon ertrinken... traurig :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ohne ne neue diskussion mit Lachi zu starten: Ich freu mich extremst auf das Morgige Judotrainig^^ Muss so nem doofen Typen mit seinem Blauen Gurt zeigen wer der bessere ist >.<
> 
> Achja so suess...morgen geh ich mit meiner Familie schwimmen und werd meiner kleinen lieben Schwesterchen (Sie wird 2) schmimmen beibringen^^



süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wehe einer postet nen pedobär!)


was haste denn für nen gurt?


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hurra
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na Rexo was macht die Musik ?


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> grml, muss mir wohl doch lachmanns leiche klauen...in welchem zustand ist die? kann man die noch in nem sack abtransportieren oder muss ich mit ner schubkarre vobeikommen um die einzelteile einsammeln?


da es LACHMANN ist, schaetz ich das es 2teres ist.


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Na Rexo was macht die Musik ?


_
Muss noch warten bis Weihnachten bekomme dan meine Gitarre mit verstarker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hollywood ich komme xD _


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> deine eltern vertrauen dir? wenn ich sie wäre würde ich dass nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Razyl schrieb:


> Mit 2 Jahren schon ertrinken... traurig :<


hey ich in ein guter aelterer Bruder und meine Kleine Schwester ist das wichtigste in meinem Leben, vor meinem Eigenen Leben >.<




DER schrieb:


> was haste denn für nen gurt?


grad mal den Gelben, aber nur weil ich zu faul bin Theorie zu lernen, die man bei der pruefung braucht (Die ganzen namen -.-+)


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Muss noch warten bis Weihnachten bekomme dan meine Gitarre mit verstarker
> 
> 
> ...



Hab am Samstag meine restaurieren lassen. Die war 20 Jahre alt^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> da es LACHMANN ist, schaetz ich das es 2teres ist.



ach, leckt mich doch alle >:<


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit 2 Jahren schon ertrinken... traurig :<


jupp mit 13 schon im knast.....Weltrekord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> da es LACHMANN ist, schaetz ich das es 2teres ist.



hmm...schade...dann kann man die ja gar nicht mehr herzeigen und bei kumpels vorführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sieht so aus alsob ich die einzelteile in vitrinen packen muss um noch was anständiges draus zu machen...danke lachmann, toll gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Muss noch warten bis Weihnachten bekomme dan meine Gitarre mit verstarker
> 
> 
> ...



Spielst du schon lange ?


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Welche kaufst dir jetzt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_

Die du dir gezeigt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find die super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Konnbtest mir bitte nochmal die Links geben wen du sie noch hast ?? hab sie verlegt_


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hey ich in ein guter aelterer Bruder und meine Kleine Schwester ist das wichtigste in meinem Leben, vor meinem Eigenen Leben >.<


Testet ihn mal jemand?



DER schrieb:


> ach, leckt mich doch alle >:<


Wieso beleidigst du gleich alle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> "Lachmann ich liiiebe dich soooooo seeehr" xD


ja lachi hab dich auch liep^^


----------



## Exeliron (6. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Spielst du schon lange ?



ein mod! *auf die knie fall* holy mod, erleuchte uns mit deiner weisheit!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> grad mal den Gelben, aber nur weil ich zu faul bin Theorie zu lernen, die man bei der pruefung braucht (Die ganzen namen -.-+)



theorie? O_o
son dreck


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Spielst du schon lange ?


_
Ich lerne es gerade mache schon fortschrite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Manoroth (6. Dezember 2009)

hey ho^^


mir hat mein cousin schwimmen beigebracht... hat mich ins schwimmbecken geschmissen^^

konnte gleich einigermassen schwimmen^^ geht also ganz fix


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> theorie? O_o
> son dreck


also wie welcher wurf heisst..mich intressiert eher wann ich ihn anwenden soll, aber so ist das systhem.


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> ein mod! *auf die knie fall* holy mod, erleuchte uns mit deiner weisheit!




_O noez n modi Fan Boy_


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _O noez n modi Fan Boy_


oh noez ein furry


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso beleidigst du gleich alle?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok... dann eben alle auser den phösen


Khorhiil schrieb:


> "Lachmann ich liiiebe dich soooooo seeehr" xD





dragon1 schrieb:


> ja lachi hab dich auch liep^^



boah scheiße O_o
ich bin kein warmer bruder!


----------



## Ol@f (6. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Ich lerne es gerade mache schon fortschrite
> 
> 
> ...


Und welche Gitarre wirds?^^ Überleg mir auch evtl jetzt bald ne neue zuzulegen.


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> oh noez ein furry






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (6. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _O noez n modi Fan Boy_




ich hab nen ZAM-schrein, sag bloß nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey ho^^
> 
> 
> mir hat mein cousin schwimmen beigebracht... hat mich ins schwimmbecken geschmissen^^
> ...


na wie wars inner hölle? hoffe der aufenthalt war angenehm^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

Lachmännchen auf Avagrösse sieht man das Mützchen gar nicht mehr :[



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> boah scheiße O_o
> ich bin kein warmer bruder!


Anscheinend sind sie es aber


----------



## Arosk (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> phösen



Hi!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Lachmännchen auf Avagrösse sieht man das Mützchen gar nicht mehr :[



ich versuchs ma :O
aber schonma danke dafür schweini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ razyl
ich glaubs auch O_o


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich versuchs ma :O
> aber schonma danke dafür schweini
> 
> 
> ...


Zumindest wissen wir nun, dass du auf Schweine stehst und sie liebst...


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich versuchs ma :O
> aber schonma danke dafür schweini
> 
> 
> ...


ich auch die haben zu viel auf gay seiten geguckt und nun sind sie welsbt welche Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hi!



aha, der herr arosk!


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

brb teeworlds zocken.

Will jemand mit mir spieln? Hab die neuste version und heisse D`oh


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

WTF, Seit wann ist Khorrill 99 Jahre alt ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich auch die haben zu viel auf gay seiten geguckt und nun sind sie welsbt welche Oo



jep


@ razyl
ich mag schweine als gehacktes in der pfanne als frikadellen, mehr nicht xD


----------



## Kronas (6. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> WTF, Seit wann ist Khorrill 99 Jahre alt ?


garantiert seit weniger als einem jahr *logisch sei*


----------



## Ol@f (6. Dezember 2009)

Hatte bei mir erstmal an die Ibanez RG321MH WB gedacht, aber die gibt es nirgends mehr und wird auch nicht mehr produziert...

Jetzt überleg ich evtl. die hier zu RG321EX Black kaufen, wobei die PU's hier auf jeden Fall noch ausgetauscht werden müssen (vllt. erstmal der an der Bridge).


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> WTF, Seit wann ist Khorrill 99 Jahre alt ?




_Zu deiner frage zum  Ava´s Khorrill

Kanne dir n parr geben von den Rockoons wne du magst die sind abe rleider alle zu größ fur´ßs forum _


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> garantiert seit weniger als einem jahr *logisch sei*



Nicht wenn er im Schaltjahr geburstag hat !!!


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> @ razyl
> ich mag schweine als gehacktes in der pfanne als frikadellen, mehr nicht xD


Wie nett du gegenüber Jigsaw bist und der macht dir immer noch Mützen! Du bist nicht sehr nett Lachmann


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Kanne dir n parr geben von den Rockoons wne du magst die sind abe rleider alle zu größ fur´ßs forum _



Du kannst mir eine PM schicken. Danke^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie nett du gegenüber Jigsaw bist und der macht dir immer noch Mützen! Du bist nicht sehr nett Lachmann



Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Steampunk *-*


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie nett du gegenüber Jigsaw bist und der macht dir immer noch Mützen! Du bist nicht sehr nett Lachmann





Jigsaw schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ABER, jigsaw ist ein besonderes schwein dem ich niemals etwas tun würde!


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ABER, jigsaw ist ein besonderes schwein dem ich niemals etwas tun würde!


Jigsaw ist etwas ganz "besonderes" für dich... hrhr


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ABER, jigsaw ist ein besonderes schwein dem ich niemals etwas tun würde!



Auch nicht, wenn du 3 Monate nichts mehr gegessen hättest und sonst alle Zutaten bereit lägen ?! *Verhörlicht einschalt*


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Wie süß von dir.



jep


Razyl schrieb:


> Jigsaw ist etwas ganz "besonderes" für dich... hrhr



ja, er macht mir immer mützen auf die avatae und ist auch sonst ein vorbildlicher user den ich zu schätzen weiß und sehr mag!


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Auch nicht, wenn du 3 Monate nichts mehr gegessen hättest und sonst alle Zutaten bereit lägen ?! *Verhörlicht einschalt*


Als ob es Lachmann drei Monate ohne Essen aushält...


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

LLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEERRRROOOOOYYYYYY.........


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> LLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEERRRROOOOOYYYYYY.........


ist tot!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Als ob es Lachmann drei Monate ohne Essen aushält...


Angenommen Jigsaw zwänge ihn dazu. <- Boa KonjunktivII


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Als ob es Lachmann drei Monate ohne Essen aushält...



was technisch gesehen auch gar nicht möglich ist!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Als ob es Lachmann drei Monate ohne Essen aushält...


Angenommen Jigsaw zwänge ihn dazu. <- Boa KonjunktivII


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ist tot!


do´h


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja, er macht mir immer mützen auf die avatae und ist auch sonst ein vorbildlicher user den ich zu schätzen weiß und sehr mag!


Lachmann, willst du ihn nicht sofort heiraten?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jep
> 
> 
> ja, er macht mir immer mützen auf die avatae und ist auch sonst ein vorbildlicher user den ich zu schätzen weiß und sehr mag!



Danke danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was technisch gesehen auch gar nicht möglich ist!



das muss gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

exe leroy ist tot du hast ne neue leiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann, willst du ihn nicht sofort heiraten?



nein


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Danke danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bitte!
ich bin halt nett zu netten leuten!


Exeliron schrieb:


> das muss gehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



machs vor!


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nein


Ich wette aber mit dir, dass dich Khorhiil sofort heiraten würde... nach euren langen Bettabenden..


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_@Khorhiil


Hats die Link den noch von der Gitarre ?? mit verstarker_


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Lachmann, ääh.. betrügst du mich etwa!?


ja mit lekraan


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Lachmann, ääh.. betrügst du mich etwa!?



würde ich niemals tun....
auser megan fox würde mich fragen!


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> würde ich niemals tun....
> auser megan fox würde mich fragen!


Und wenn dich Fergie, Miley Cyrus, Paris Hilton, Pam Anderson.... fragen würden?


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> würde ich niemals tun....
> auser megan fox würde mich fragen!


oder barack obama.....


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nein



Nein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Razyl warum kannst du mir nicht so schöne worte wie Lachmann sagen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> oder barack obama.....



ehh...
wtf?!


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> das muss gehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit Skype wohl eher nicht , aber TS ist durch aus möglich.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja, er macht mir immer mützen auf die avatae und ist auch sonst ein vorbildlicher user den ich zu schätzen weiß und sehr mag!


Heißt aber nicht, dass er die höchstgröße für eine Signatur überschreiten darf *Jig auf die Finger hau*


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> @Razyl warum kannst du mir nicht so schöne worte wie Lachmann sagen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1. Weil mein Auftrag noch nicht erfüllt worden ist (mwhaha, wie das klingt :X)
2. Bin ich hetero im Gegensatz zu Mister Lachmann


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Hab ich dir grad eben gepostet.
> Müsste 2 Seiten hintern sein oder so ^_^


_

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ehh...
> wtf?!



Dann wärst du der Ehepartner des mächtigsten Menschens der Welt (except Chuck Norris)


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wenn dich Fergie, Miley Cyrus, Paris Hilton, Pam Anderson.... fragen würden?



die sind alle hässlich :x


Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ehh....fuck
das wird mir zu viel!


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


weil razyl nicht gay is Oo


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die sind alle hässlich :x


Gut, bei Miley Cyrus, Paris Hilton und Anderson hast du recht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Mit Skype wohl eher nicht , aber TS ist durch aus möglich.



ich hätt sogar nen TS server ^_^


Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Weil mein Auftrag noch nicht erfüllt worden ist (mwhaha, wie das klingt :X)
> 2. Bin ich hetero im Gegensatz zu Mister Lachmann



ich bin auch hetero!


Khorhiil schrieb:


> Also bei Barrack würde ich auch schwach werden, das würde ich dir durchgehen lassen Pupsi. x)



öh... du stehst auf alte männer?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




0/8/15 schrieb:


> Dann wärst du der Ehepartner des mächtigsten Menschens der Welt (except Chuck Norris)



will ich aber nich


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> [...] Fergie [...] hässlich :x


Deffinitiv nicht Hetero.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin auch hetero!






0/8/15 schrieb:


> Deffinitiv nicht Hetero.


QFT


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gut, bei Miley Cyrus, Paris Hilton und Anderson hast du recht.



fergie ist auch hässlich...srsly


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jigsaw ist etwas ganz "besonderes" für dich... hrhr


ein besonderes schwein xD muahaha wie geil xDD


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> fergie ist auch hässlich...srsly


Und du bist immer noch der Meinung, dass du hetero bist? oO


----------



## Bader1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Megan Fox is auch hässlich...ohne Schminke.

Will auch ne Weihnachtsmütze auf mein Troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> QFT





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



abgesehen von den ultra tittön ist die frau verdammt hässlich


----------



## Exeliron (6. Dezember 2009)

<-- würde gerne versuchen die weihnachtsmütze auf seine ava-smilies zu setzen, hat jemand eben schnell die mütze da zum herzeigen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> fergie ist auch hässlich...srsly



O.O Deine Messlatte liegt aber ziemlich hoch. Fergie hat, im gegensatz zu Megan F. ein schönes Gesicht.


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

Miley=meins.....und atommüll=blade...wobei selbst  atommüll ne schande wäre füt blade


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Ich Hab dne Schonsten Mützen ava im Forum


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> oder barack obama.....


wohl kaum...er steht nicht auf lebende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, sie sieht sehr nice aus oO Und hält sich verdammt gut


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> du findest die Lemon Party etwa.. UNEROTISCH!?



ehh... ne O_o


Razyl schrieb:


> Und du bist immer noch der Meinung, dass du hetero bist? oO



ja!
ich steh halt nichtaufso 0/8/15 frauen die sich toll fühlen, weil die in einer verdammt beschissenen band "singen"


----------



## Lillyan (6. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Hab dne Schonsten Mützen ava im Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dafür seid ihr alle feige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja!
> ich steh halt nichtaufso 0/8/15 frauen die sich toll fühlen, weil die in einer verdammt beschissenen band "singen"


Stimmt, weil Megan Fox ja gar nicht in diese Kategorie passt.
Und die Black Eyed Peas sind cool


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> O.O Deine Messlatte liegt aber ziemlich hoch. Fergie hat, im gegensatz zu Megan F. ein schönes Gesicht.



ok... megan fox ist auch nicht unbedingt meine traumfrau ^^


dragon1 schrieb:


> wohl kaum...er steht nicht auf lebende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pff



Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, sie sieht sehr nice aus oO Und hält sich verdammt gut



finde ich persönlich gar nicht


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

lol wtf.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

@Lilly Ist es wegen dem Zitat zu gross?

Die Bildgrösse habe ich 1:1 von Carcharoth übernommen =)


Und warum sind eigenlich alle so fies zu mir? :[


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dafür seid ihr alle feige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und du malst dir Schnurrhaare!


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dafür seid ihr alle feige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Das Halt ich fur ein Gerucht _


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja!
> ich steh halt nichtaufso 0/8/15 frauen die sich toll fühlen, weil die in einer verdammt beschissenen band "singen"



Ich mag die schwarzäugigen Erbsen aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Vorallem das Cover von Pump it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ok... megan fox ist auch nicht unbedingt meine traumfrau ^^


Wer denn?


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Stimmt, weil Megan Fox ja gar nicht in diese Kategorie passt.
> Und die Black Eyed Peas sind cool


ehm megan fox ist naja ich find die eig net wirklich geil Oo
und sry aber black eyed peas sind nicht gut ich mag die net


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Und warum sind eigenlich alle so fies zu mir? :[


Hey, sobald du meine Awards fertig hast, bekommst du auch ein Dankeschön... auf meinen Blog :>


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Hab dne Schonsten Mützen ava im Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und von wem hast du den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Stimmt, weil Megan Fox ja gar nicht in diese Kategorie passt.
> Und die Black Eyed Peas sind cool



ok... mit megan fox hab ich übertrieben :x die ist auch nur in filmen gut aussehend ^^
und black eyed bla sind allesandere als cool


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_xD Geilster YOutube Channel Kommentar ^^


TheTrueBlacky sagt: "Ey wusstet Ihr schon, dass in dem 50k-Video der Ton hinterher hängt!!??!! OMG111111einself!!!! Hab ich gar nicht bemerkt" Blitzmerker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vor 24 Minuten)
_


----------



## Bader1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Megan hat total kleine Titten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Dezember 2009)

ich hab grad einen anruf auf meinem superlordtelefon bekommen das ich hier jemanden retten muss *heroisch in den thread komm*


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wer denn?



mhh.. gute frage :O
mir fällt jetzt grad spontan keine frau ein :x


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hey, sobald du meine Awards fertig hast, bekommst du auch ein Dankeschön... auf meinen Blog :>



Jaja.. habe eben die grossen Awards zugeschnitten noch verkleinern und uploaden =)


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Und von wem hast du den?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Ich mag die schwarzäugigen Erbsen aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jep, aber das beste Video ist immer I Gotta Feeling mwhahaha



Edou schrieb:


> ehm megan fox ist naja ich find die eig net wirklich geil Oo
> und sry aber black eyed peas sind nicht gut ich mag die net


Du kommst in die Hölle!



DER schrieb:


> ok... mit megan fox hab ich übertrieben :x die ist auch nur in filmen gut aussehend ^^
> und black eyed bla sind allesandere als cool


Du ebenfalls!


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das Halt ich fur ein Gerucht _



hihihihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Dezember 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Megan hat total kleine Titten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*bader von hinten erschieß*

stell niewieder die absolute sexyness von megan fox in frage !


----------



## Arosk (6. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Hab dne Schonsten Mützen ava im Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nie im leben!


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jep, aber das beste Video ist immer I Gotta Feeling mwhahaha
> 
> 
> Du kommst in die Hölle!
> ...


Razyl...die hölle regiere ich....


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Megan hat total kleine Titten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir merken:
Bader steht auf Doppel-D


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Der Lord ist da. Hurra, hurra.. und ich bin der superstar.. alles klar?


Nein


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

>all
<3 Amy Lee


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> hihihihi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_

E das sind meine SMiley´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab noch n ganzes packet davon xD wer will sagt bescheid Upe sie dan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du ebenfalls!



weil ich eine pseudo "musik" gruppe nicht mag und sie scheiße finde? O_o
ich mag eher handgemachte musik und nicht son vorgefertigten bla kack




...
mein gott O_o
ich hör mich an wie der taktlosse hornochse


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> >all
> <3 Amy Lee


Fergie bekommt Konkurenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> >all
> <3 Amy Lee


hmm ne die augen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hmm ne die augen...



sind geil O_o


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Fergie bekommt Konkurenz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und amy`s stimme ist schon gar unuebertreflich <<<3


----------



## Arosk (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> >all
> <3 Amy Lee



Sieht garnicht echt aus.


----------



## Bader1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mind. Größe!


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sind geil O_o


sind hässlich


----------



## Exeliron (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> >all
> <3 Amy Lee



diese augen O.o da stellen sich ja meine nackenhaare auf...


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sind geil O_o



Die verschlingen mich :O


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sind geil O_o


naja,zu hell wenn du mich fragts...sprechen meinen kumpel nicht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> und amy`s stimme ist schon gar unuebertreflich <<<3



die vom corpsegrinder ist besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Razyl...die hölle regiere ich....


das glaub ich nicht...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

@Lilly



Jigsaw schrieb:


> @Lilly Ist es wegen dem Zitat zu gross?
> 
> Die Bildgrösse habe ich 1:1 von Carcharoth übernommen =)



@ Bader




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> E das sind meine SMiley´s
> 
> ...




Need 11!!!!elf11!!111!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> sind hässlich



jemand der fergie gut aussehend findet sollte da mal ganz still sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




0/8/15 schrieb:


> Die verschlingen mich :O



hrhrhr


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das glaub ich nicht...


hast du dass schreiben nicht bekommen....dass kommt etwas unerwartet...du bist nurnoch assistend


----------



## Bader1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Yea danke Jig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> sind hässlich


wenn das wer andere sagen wuerde wuerd ich ihn flamen, aber dich zu flamen ist selbstmord^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jemand der fergie gut aussehend findet sollte da mal ganz still sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jemand der Lachmann heißt, sollte auch mal ganz still sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jemand der Lachmann heißt, sollte auch mal ganz still sein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



flammest du mich wegen meinem nachnamen?
lame


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei Amy Lee sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab da so ne Aversion gegen Rock, gesungen von Frauen. Nightwish war live so miiieees. Villeicht war ich zugedröhnt, eventuell betrunken, aber ich kann mich ganz genau erinnern, dass die Sängerin alles falsch gesungen hat !


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei Amy Lee sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hier sieht sie meiner meinung nach toll aus <3


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jemand der Lachmann heißt, sollte auch mal ganz still sein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lol xD


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> flammest du mich wegen meinem nachnamen?
> lame


Nein, eigentlich find ich deinen namen sehr kurios =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich find ich deinen namen sehr kurios =)



is ein normaler nachname O_o


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich find ich deinen namen sehr kurios =)


dann findet ihr meinen besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

Liiiillllyyy meine Frage wartet immer noch auf eine Antwort ;D


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Nightwish ist auch studio mies =P


Trotzdem, das war schrecklich . "Husch" ich verschwind' in mein Zelt.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is ein normaler nachname O_o


http://www.lachmann-immobilien.de/


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Trotzdem, das war schrecklich . "Husch" ich verschwind' in mein Zelt.


ein zelt ist nicht wasser dicht *immer näher zum wasserfall schiebt*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is ein normaler nachname O_o


Will ja nicht fies sein aber überlege mir, ob ich das in die Sig nehmen soll x]


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.lachmann-immobilien.de/



und?
da is ne firma die nach meinen nachnamen benannt ist, jo ....


----------



## Bader1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Woot?!? Dein Nachname is Lachmann? Wie geil.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ein zelt ist nicht wasser dicht *immer näher zum wasserfall schiebt*


Dann muss ich wohl Wasser mit Feuer bekämpfen. *Verbrennt das Zelt*


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

meiner ist besser da wette ich druff ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Will ja nicht fies sein aber überlege mir, ob ich das in die Sig nehmen soll x]



was ist denn an lachmann so toll? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




jetzt geht das wieder los -.-


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Alle die das Packet wollen bitte ne pn schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hast du dass schreiben nicht bekommen....dass kommt etwas unerwartet...du bist nurnoch assistend


*edou von hinten niedermeuchel*

hier is das neue schreiben es ist aus blankem stahl und in meiner hand pah


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und?
> da is ne firma die nach meinen nachnamen benannt ist, jo ....


Ich wollte nur wissen, ob die dir gehört



Bader schrieb:


> Woot?!? Dein Nachname is Lachmann? Wie geil.


Ja, sein Nachname ist Lachmann =)


----------



## Bader1 (6. Dezember 2009)

ICh find ihn toll x_X


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> meiner ist besser da wette ich druff ;D



Rück' mal raus. Dann sag ich meinen auch ;P ich gewinn eh.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur wissen, ob die dir gehört



ich bin bestimmt nicht der einzige lachmann in deutschland!


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *edou von hinten niedermeuchel*
> 
> hier is das neue schreiben es ist aus blankem stahl und in meiner hand pah


ehm herscher der hölle? hast du daran etwas nicht verstanden un killbar...meine güte tzz du hast immerhind ie selben reche wie vorher (nur kannst mich nicht stürzen )


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Rück' mal raus. Dann sag ich meinen auch ;P ich gewinn eh.


sure?


----------



## Arosk (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und?
> da is ne firma die nach meinen nachnamen benannt ist, jo ....



du bist fame.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin bestimmt nicht der einzige lachmann in deutschland!


Ich hab eben eine Kathe Lachmann gefunden


----------



## Bader1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Is schon lustig, ich hämmer die ganze Zeit F5 und immer kommen mind. 2 neue Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> du bist fame.



nicht wirklich


Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab eben eine Kathe Lachmann gefunden



kenn ich nicht


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> sure?



Yo


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Yo


pm?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was ist denn an lachmann so toll?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nein es ist ein ganz normaler Name! =)
Sich beschützend vor Lachmann hinstell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Rexo was fürn Packet?


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> pm?



plündermeister


danke schweine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> pm?



Yo


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

+++++SONDERNARICHT++++++ Lachmann heiratet Megan Fox und er wird Vater+++++SONDERNARICHT++++


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> plündermeister


nein personal mail du scheiß csual 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> +++++SONDERNARICHT++++++ Lachmann heiratet Megan Fox und er wird Vater+++++SONDERNARICHT++++



det wüsst ik aber



@ edou



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nein es ist ein ganz normaler Name! =)
> Sich beschützend vor Lachmann hinstell
> 
> 
> ...




_Mit Animierten Smileys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind 19 Stuck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> det wüsst ik aber


Die Presse weiß es_* immer*_ früher


----------



## Bader1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich werfs mal so in den Raum:
Was war euer erstes Vidiospiel was ihr gespielt habt?
Meins damals Spuper Smash Bros und Zelde Ocarina of Time^^


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mit Animierten Smileys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



PM  ist raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mit Animierten Smileys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wills auch. Mag animierte Smilies :]


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> PM  ist raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich sehe schon Firun voraus, der nur noch solche Smiley nutzt


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Ich werfs mal so in den Raum:
> Was war euer erstes Vidiospiel was ihr gespielt habt?
> Meins damals Spuper Smash Bros und Zelde Ocarina of Time^^



Comand&Conquer - Red Alert.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Presse weiß es_* immer*_ früher



ehh... ok 
aber zwischen mir und der ist doch gar nichts gelaufen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die find ich ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Lachmann die is echt hässlich.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

ich find die gut aussehend
nicht wow
aber gut


stimmt O_o die ist flach wie ein brett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Lachmann die is echt hässlich.



Neee, hübsch die Kleine


----------



## Exeliron (6. Dezember 2009)

<-- hat jetzt auch bommelmützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon Firun voraus, der nur noch solche Smiley nutzt




Welche Hellseher Kugel benutzt du ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> <-- hat jetzt auch bommelmützen :-P



LOL 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die find ich ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rote Haare weg pls :X



Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich seh keine Möpse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Verdammt, wieso werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass mindestens 40% Frauen über ihre Brüste definieren oO


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> JAWOOOHL
> Korpiklaani kommt Summerbreeze 2010
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



VODKA


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Neee, hübsch die Kleine


find ich auch...die sieht auf "normale" wiese gut aus. keine riesendinger, keine 1000 Kg Schminke


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Neee, hübsch die Kleine


joa die is ok


btw was meinst wer hatt gewonnen ;D ich würde sagen ich


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> JAWOOOHL
> Korpiklaani kommt Summerbreeze 2010
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg!
da muss ich hin!
if you don´t drink, you can leave


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> joa die is ok
> 
> 
> btw was meinst wer hatt gewonnen ;D ich würde sagen ich


Ja ok, das ist aber auch unfair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Dezember 2009)

@Jig: Jep


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rote Haare weg pls :X



ich steh eigentlich auch nicht auf redheads, aber die hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

">


----------



## Exeliron (6. Dezember 2009)

ich bin mal weg, schreib demnächst klausur und muss noch ein wenig vorbereiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 machts gut, bommelt weiter!


mfg, exe


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Ja ok, das ist aber auch unfair
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nööö wir haben gewettet wer hatt den Witzigeren nachnamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

......xD


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Nee, nich falsch verstehen. Aber son bisschen muss schon dran sein, bzw. es muss passen. Und ich finde bei der könnten bisschen größere sehr schön zum restlichen Aussehen beitragen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bisschen = Mindestens 3 Größen :X


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Nee, nich falsch verstehen. Aber son bisschen muss schon dran sein, bzw. es muss passen. Und ich finde bei der könnten bisschen größere sehr schön zum restlichen Aussehen beitragen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja aber die Möpse machen nicht mehr als 20% aus, finde ich. 1. Gesicht 2. Haare. Titt'n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> BÄÄÄÄM!



BRING US PINTS OF BEER
VODKA
BEER BEER
HAPPY LITTLE BOOZER

wwwaahahahahaha


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Gibt kleine Probleme beim Uploadne sry ihr bekommt sich aber sicher _


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

sooo bin schlafen machts schlecht leute^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> @Jig: Jep



Aber das Zitat ist toll... kann man da nichts machen? :[


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich geh schlafen...


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> sooo bin schlafen machts schlecht leute^^




Gute Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

Lachi ich geh wacken!!! 2010


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Dezember 2009)

leute zieht euch mal das rein das ist Bayrischer Volksmusikspeedmetal


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Alles so toll! <3
> 
> Waaah, ok ich bestell jetzt mein Ticket für SB2010!



ich will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



keep on galloping my black horse


----------



## Lillyan (6. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Aber das Zitat ist toll... kann man da nichts machen? :[


Mach halt das Bild kleiner ^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Lachi ich geh wacken!!! 2010



Ich geh Schweizer-Bruder vom Wacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Lachi ich geh wacken!!! 2010



du machst nen scheißdreck


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du machst nen scheißdreck


oh doch steht schon fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein vater fährt uns hin und holt uns ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> oh doch steht schon fest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



is klar


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> oh doch steht schon fest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



uns ?


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is klar


jupp  vom 5.8 - 7.8 2010

@ casual
jo 2 kumpel gehn mit


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> uns ?



ihn und seinen imaginären Freund.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Lieber Summerbreeze ... !
> Mensch da kommt Korpiklaaniiiii!
> 
> 
> ...


hab ich schon 2 mal gesehn die sind nicht so toll :/#


sie sind gut aber nix besonderes


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Lieber Summerbreeze ... !
> Mensch da kommt Korpiklaaniiiii!
> 
> 
> ...



wacken sind die reiter, CC, immortal schon bestätigt :O


ich würd so gern ...
aber ich müsste das geld auftreiben
müsste das noch mit 2 freuinden absprechen und die bräuchten die tickets
ich müsste noch n ticket kriegen
und den rest noch managen
das wird 2010 nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jupp  vom 5.8 - 7.8 2010
> 
> @ casual
> jo 2 kumpel gehn mit



Wie alt seiter denn ? Ich geh nicht vor 18 ans Wacken. Ich vergnüg' mich lieber mit dem Greenfield 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> ihn und seinen imaginären Freund.


nö 2 kumpel reale menschen^^

ich 15 mein einer kumpel ist 16 und der andere ist 21 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

So ihr Zuckerhasen, ich bin off^^
Nacht@all


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich 15 mein einer kumpel ist 16 und der andere ist 21
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann viel glück^^. War mit 14 an einem KorN Konzert. War abartig geil, aber Pogen kann weh tun, deswegen hab ichs bei Slipknot ausgelassen. Wäre da ganz schön tot geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich mich geschickt anstelle könnte ich vllt noch ne karte zu meinem geburtstag, im februar, kriegen ... müsste das dann nurnoch mit 2 freunden hinkreigen ...
wird eng


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Hab das Packet noch ma geuppt auf Rapidshare pn´s sind raus _


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Dann viel glück^^. War mit 14 an einem KorN Konzert. War abartig geil, aber Pogen kann weh tun, deswegen hab ichs bei Slipknot ausgelassen. Wäre da ganz schön tot geworden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo ich musst meinem dad versprechen nix zu saufen (da ich eh legal nix trinken darf zu dem zeitpunkt)


----------



## Bader1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich war mal mit 9 mit meiner Mutter auf einem Acdc Konzert(So ne NAcharmer Band)
War i.wie blöd^^ 
Vorallem als der alte Sack sein Arsch gezeigt hat, den wollt ich nun Wirklich nicht sehen-.-


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jo ich musst meinem dad versprechen nix zu saufen (da ich eh legal nix trinken darf zu dem zeitpunkt)



Also am Greenfield hab ich auch mit 14 genug Alkohol bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich kanns kaum erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS -> Faith No More Lady Gaga Cover, und ich war dabei XD


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Yay Kill Bill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

so bin mal weg, weinen ....
ich will wacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jo ich musst meinem dad versprechen nix zu saufen (da ich eh legal nix trinken darf zu dem zeitpunkt)


ja ne is klar bis zu dem zeitpunkt wo du mich aufm festivalgelände findest :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Dezember 2009)

Nikolaus international:

*  Türkei: Die Kinder legen vor dem Zubettgehen ein leeres Fladenbrot vor die Haustür. Nachts kommt dann der Nükülau&#351; und füllt die Brote mit Salat, Lamm, Soße und Schafskäse. Bösen Kids legt er Kartoffelstückchen oder Schweinefleisch hinein.

    * Niederlande: Die Holzpantoffeln vor den Wohnwagen der Holländer bleiben meist bis zum  Nachmittag leer, weil der Niklaas noch einen durchgezogen hat.

    * Vereinigte Arabische Emirate: Wegen der Wirtschaftskrise bleibt die Ausbeute dieses Jahr mager. Wurden bislang die Stiefel der kleinen Scheichs und Emire über Nacht durch zwei Hotels ersetzt, gibt es heuer höchstens einen zerkratzten Goldbarren oder einen zwei Jahre alten Porsche Boxster.

    * Japan: Ein als Schulmädchen verkleideter Manager schneidet mit einem Samuraischwert alle Papierlaternen auf und füllt diese mit Aalaugen, benutzten Tampons, Hello-Kitty-Handschellen und Roboterküken.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Dezember 2009)

lachmann du lusche komm wacken!"


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so bin mal weg, weinen ....
> ich will wacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



N8

@Rexo hast du mir das Packet auch geschickt? :]


----------



## Edou (6. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Also am Greenfield hab ich auch mit 14 genug Alkohol bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich darf am 5 und 6 was saufen (am 6ten nicht zu viel wegen rausch) aber am 7 wenn er uns wieder ab holt muss ich nüchtern sein...muss nur wegen dem geruch iwie hinkriegen deo pafüm un so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nacht lachi,aber ich geh nun auch sleep well @ all bb


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Nein is aber jetzt raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich darf am 5 und 6 was saufen (am 6ten nicht zu viel wegen rausch) aber am 7 wenn er uns wieder ab holt muss ich nüchtern sein...muss nur wegen dem geruch iwie hinkriegen deo pafüm un so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich darf trinken. 16 und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich darf am 5 und 6 was saufen (am 6ten nicht zu viel wegen rausch) aber am 7 wenn er uns wieder ab holt muss ich nüchtern sein...muss nur wegen dem geruch iwie hinkriegen deo pafüm un so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geh 2 Stunden Pogen und man riecht nur noch Schweiss >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lachmann du lusche komm wacken!"



ich würd so gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich muss das irwie bis zu meinem geubrtstag hinkriegen!
wünscht mir glück, und drückt mir die daumen das ich morgen nicht vergesse meiner mutter zu sagen das ich silvester wo anders feier und wacken will!

METAL UP YOUR ASS


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich würd so gern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*Drückt lachmanns Daumen*
Und nun ?=


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nikolaus international:
> 
> *  Türkei: Die Kinder legen vor dem Zubettgehen ein leeres Fladenbrot vor die Haustür. Nachts kommt dann der Nükülau&#351; und füllt die Brote mit Salat, Lamm, Soße und Schafskäse. Bösen Kids legt er Kartoffelstückchen oder Schweinefleisch hinein.
> 
> ...


geile scheiße


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Und Gefahlen dir die Smileys Firun und co ??_


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Hehe was in dne letzten 15 min gedownloadet ^^_


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Und Gefahlen dir die Smileys Firun und co ??_



Ich kann sie nicht downloaden, gibt keine plätze für free user , man sollte wohl geld bezahlen...damit man dann als Premium User mehr chancen hat.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

Konnte die auch nicht downloaden.


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_-.- gebt mir 10 Min upe sie dan alle bei Tiny Pic und schicke euch die Link´s ok ??_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

So bin mal pennen. N8


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> So bin mal pennen. N8



cya  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Dezember 2009)

pah und solche leute nennen sich nachtschwärmer pff


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Dezember 2009)

Facebook au alle weg...


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Die Link´s sind raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nie wieder 19 pics einzeln bei Tiny Pic upen :/_


----------



## Bader1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch ma weg >.<
Nix mehr los hier...
Nachti


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Dezember 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/thesplashinghill

gott ich liebe einfach diese band :O


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Firun wne du das noch liest ich hasse Yahoo email-.-_


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

hab ich noch nie benutzt Yahoo


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Mein Browser is dadurch dauernt krepiert xD

edit:@Firun willst ma was total abgefahrenes sehen ^^ _


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

so ich geh ins bett , gn8


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_
Die SInd alle so abgefahren Krank ^^_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Dezember 2009)

Will sehen!


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Geh eine Seite zuruck xD _


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Yay  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab sie alle mit meinen Video´s verjägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Petersburg (6. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Yay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein! Ich bin wieder da (und habe vllt. sogar den letzten Beitrag hier vor 0:00) und ich lasse mich NIE vertreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Bist du dir da Ganz sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Petersburg (6. Dezember 2009)

Neeeiiiin

Edit: Geschafft!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_Mir is Langweilig bin schlafen _


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is Langweilig bin schlafen _


gn8^^


----------



## Petersburg (7. Dezember 2009)

so ich geh dann auch mal ins Bett gn8 @ all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Nabend x)


moin


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

nabend flachzangen!


----------



## Kronas (7. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*mit flachzange bewerf*


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

DRÖFLTER!


----------



## Exeliron (7. Dezember 2009)

wuhu, nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

Oh gott... morgen englisch prüfung!


----------



## Kronas (7. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Oh gott... morgen englisch prüfung!


oh gott, heute englisch test! vorraussichtlich nur 1 fehler


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Oh gott... morgen englisch prüfung!


Oh gott... ich bin im Gespräch mit the Mighty Power "Wir werden alle sterben" Jörg Langer *-*


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oh gott, heute englisch test! vorraussichtlich nur 1 fehler




test und prüfung... irgendwie... ein bisschen ... anderst?


----------



## Kronas (7. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> test und prüfung... irgendwie... ein bisschen ... anderst?


geh weg du onomatopoetikum


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Dezember 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> geh weg du onomatopoetikum



wat?


----------



## Kronas (7. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Dad guck ich auch grad! xD


das waren flip flops oder? hab die auflösung net geguckt


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend


Wasserzeichen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> werbung, wird erst noch aufgelöst^^


ich tippe flip flops


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**nach seinen Smiley´s guckt**

schon noch keiner da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Exeliron (7. Dezember 2009)

meinereiner hat nen neuen ava...grade schnell gemacht, meinungen?


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> meinereiner hat nen neuen ava...grade schnell gemacht, meinungen?



Da muß ZAM stehen!


----------



## Exeliron (7. Dezember 2009)

jaja :-P


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_LOL xD 

Heil To The HOLY ZAM!!_


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

aloha


----------



## Exeliron (7. Dezember 2009)

jetzt aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> jetzt aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



AHAHHA xDDD


----------



## Exeliron (7. Dezember 2009)

soll ich ihm noch blitzende zähne verpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> soll ich ihm noch blitzende zähne verpassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



JA UND GOTT DRUNTER SCHREIBEN... am besten noch eine *WEIHNACHTSMÜTZE* drauf


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> *WEIHNACHTSMÜTZE*


BAN HIM BAN HIM!


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> BAN HIM BAN HIM!



Why? : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (7. Dezember 2009)

need die mütze, wirft mal einer rüber?

ach und das mit den zähnen wird schwierig, die sind schon so weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> need die mütze, wirft mal einer rüber?
> 
> ach und das mit den zähnen wird schwierig, die sind schon so weis
> 
> ...




Mach sie gelb!!!

/vanish


----------



## Edou (7. Dezember 2009)

Hiho ich nachtsäcke


----------



## Firun (7. Dezember 2009)

Nabend Schwärmer


----------



## Exeliron (7. Dezember 2009)

mkay, werd jetzt noch den kopf wackeln lassen, bin mal weg beim editieren *husch*

btw: 400. post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_Hoi Du Edou 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




p.s HAIL TO MUSE!!!!

edit@Hi Firun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Juhu noch Smiley freie Zone ^^_


----------



## Edou (7. Dezember 2009)

was macht ihr so?


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

http://www.chilloutzone.to/game/das-paket.html

Wie schnell seid ihr? xD

Ich hab 3 Minuten und 37 Sekunden gebraucht. (Ich gebs zu, beim ersten mal wars länger)


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> was macht ihr so?


Skypen mit Jörg Langer


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wasserzeichen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schicks dir gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich schicks dir gleich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




NOIN!!!

_und wie Wasserzeichen ??_


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> NOIN!!!
> 
> _und wie Wasserzeichen ??_


Wasserzeichen für meine Videos - Copyright und so


----------



## Edou (7. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> NOIN!!!
> 
> _und wie Wasserzeichen ??_


blub


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Geht nich geht nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GamersGlobal ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Who is Jörg Langer?


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Who is Jörg Langer?


Jörg Langer = Gründer von Gamersglobal, Gamestar, Mitarbeiter bei der aaaaalten Powerplay, als Mitarbeiter von Heinrich Lehnhardt


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jörg Langer = Gründer von Gamersglobal, Gamestar, Mitarbeiter bei der aaaaalten Powerplay, als Mitarbeiter von Heinrich Lehnhardt



Sehr interessant.

gleich schreibt lachmann was!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

bapa da dupidu

meine mutter hat zu wacken nicht nein gesagt, yay
aber ich muss iner schule besser werden und muss nen erwachsenen auftreiben der mitkommt -.-
und die karte krieg ich auch wenn erst zu meinem geburtstag im februar ...


----------



## Edou (7. Dezember 2009)

ka vll --->  



Spoiler



RoflRoflRofl wieso lest ihr spanner dass?


----------



## Kronas (7. Dezember 2009)

alter mein informatiklehrer heißt jorg langer


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_Jigsaw ??

Konntest du mir iwan auch ma n Wasserzeichen machen ??

Wen ich dir die Bilder und schrift dafur gebe ??_


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> gleich schreibt lachmann was!



ICH HABS GEWUSST! ICH BIN GOTT...


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_Dafur muss man nicht gott sien um das zu wissen_


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ICH HABS GEWUSST! ICH BIN GOTT...


[attachment=9581:6_e52cf00d9e7cd1d7.jpg]


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jigsaw ??
> 
> Konntest du mir iwan auch ma n Wasserzeichen machen ??
> 
> Wen ich dir die Bilder und schrift dafur gebe ??_



Ich sollte anfangen Geld zu verlangen... ich wäre reich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne klar mach ich aber diese Woche wohl eher nicht mehr. Entweder am Wochenende oder nächste Woche.


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Dafur muss man nicht gott sien um das zu wissen_



Ich habs aber genau 20 Sekunden vorher gewusst!


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich sollte anfangen Geld zu verlangen... ich wäre reich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_
Das Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10 Euro die Mütze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo muss erts ma Material dafur suchen schicke sie dir dasn per pn und wie ich sie mit vorstellen wurde ^^_


----------



## Kronas (7. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich habs aber genau 20 Sekunden vorher gewusst!


ich sehe..., dass du in den nächsten 10 minuten atmen wirst!


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich sollte anfangen Geld zu verlangen... ich wäre reich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast es freiwillig angeboten!


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich sehe..., dass du in den nächsten 10 minuten atmen wirst!



*stirb*


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> *stirb*



leiche :O


----------



## Exeliron (7. Dezember 2009)

ava aktualisiert, wie siehts aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> leiche :O



*geist*
wo?

Wo bin ich in dem Ava?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Dezember 2009)

> Du hast es freiwillig angeboten!



Klar =) Machs ja auch gerne... war nur ein kleiner Scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Hey, sobald du meine Awards fertig hast, bekommst du auch ein Dankeschön... auf meinen Blog :>



*husthusthusthust*


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> *geist*
> wo?



unter dir!


----------



## Edou (7. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> alter mein informatiklehrer heißt jorg langer


ich glaub du wirst ignoriert ;O


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> leiche :O


gleich wirds schmutzig...leichmann hat ne leiche entdeckt. alle unter 18 zwingend wegschaun, den anderen rate ichs trotzdem


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> *husthusthusthust*


Kommt noch... kommt noch... morgen =)


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

So, ich geh pennen, muß morgen früh raus. haunse rein!


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_Lachmann ?? Hats noch meinen ICQ kommi von vorhin ?? Mit dem Metal Fight ??_


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> gleich wirds schmutzig...leichmann hat ne leiche entdeckt. alle unter 18 zwingend wegschaun, den anderen rate ichs trotzdem



jetzt bin ich schon leichmann :O


was meinste rexo?


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich schon leichmann :O


lol mein bester verschreiber seit jahren mwhahaha

habs irgendwie unterbewusst geschrieben, und rofle mich jetzt weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (7. Dezember 2009)

need die weihnachtsmütze für meinen ZAM :O


----------



## Kronas (7. Dezember 2009)

ey jig, kannst du vllt meinem alten ava ein mützchen geben und vllt die schrift etwas kaschieren?


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich schon leichmann :O


HAHA!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> lol mein bester verschreiber seit jahren mwhahaha
> 
> habs irgendwie unterbewusst geschrieben, und rofle mich jetzt weg
> 
> ...



du rofl0r


Razyl schrieb:


> HAHA!



aha


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth spioniert!


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_PACKT IHN!!! 


_


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

Torchwolf &#8206;(20:09):
Hip-Hop Trifft Rexo Kritisch Rexo Stirbt

Torchwolf &#8206;(20:10):
Jetzt bin ich ''Death''Metal 

[attachment=9583:6_e52cf00d9e7cd1d7.jpg]


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ey jig, kannst du vllt meinem alten ava ein mützchen geben und vllt die schrift etwas kaschieren?



Jop :]


----------



## Exeliron (7. Dezember 2009)

jig kannst du mir auch ne mütze rüberwerfen? *ganz lieb guck*


----------



## Edou (7. Dezember 2009)

Jig kannst du lachmann mal ins gesicht FuRRRRzen?


mit diesem comi sag ich nun nacht see ya


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Jig kannst du lachmann mal ins gesicht FuRRRRzen?
> mit diesem comi sag ich nun nacht see ya



wtf?
nacht


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wtf?
> nacht


darf ich dich weiterhin leichmann nennen? *liep gug*


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> darf ich dich weiterhin leichmann nennen? *liep gug*



nein


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_

Das Schlaflied der Zukunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Exeliron (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nein



vllt leichfrau? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Manoroth spioniert!



jo ich bin n ganz gemeiner und hinterhältiger spion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> vllt leichfrau?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_Lachmann Lachi oder Flachmann denke ich sind erlaubvt ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

wie wärs einfach mit lachmann?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo ich bin n ganz gemeiner und hinterhältiger spion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mies, absolut mies


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie wärs einfach mit lachmann?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Jawohl mein Gebieter xD_


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie wärs einfach mit lachmann?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mister Lachmann \o/


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Exeliron: Jo machs aber nicht mehr heute. Bei Gifs dauert das länger


----------



## Exeliron (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie wärs einfach mit lachmann?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmann
lachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannl
achmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannla
chmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlac
hmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlach
mannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachm
annlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachma
nnlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachman
nlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannkrachmannlachmannlachman
nlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmann
lachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannl
achmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannla
chmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlac
hmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlach
mannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachm
annlachmannlachmannlachmannflachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachm
annlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachma
nnlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachman
nlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmann
lachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannl
achmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannla
chmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlac
hmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlach
mannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachm
annlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachma
nnlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachman
nlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmann


finde die fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_OMFG_


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mister Lachmann \o/



lachmann,einfach lachmann


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_Edit:Freiwilig entfernt sry Lachmann _


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lachmann,einfach lachmann


Nö, du Mister Lachmann


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

ihr wollt mich doch alle ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




manoroth, mach was! razyl ärgert mich!


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> lachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmann
> lachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmann
> l
> achmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannlachmannl
> ...





DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das war ein ja oder?

neinnein schon gut wir wollten uns doch nur amuesieren, nicht weinen


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ihr wollt mich doch alle ärgern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich ärgere dich nicht oO Für mich bist du Mister Lachmann

Edit:
Woho Jörg Langer kennt meinen Namen \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das war ein ja oder?
> 
> neinnein schon gut wir wollten uns doch nur amuesieren, nicht weinen



...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ihr seid alle toof und phöse


warum mister? :O


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_Kanne hier einer gut mit Photoshop umgehen ??_


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ihr wollt mich doch alle ärgern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tut mir leid bin net sein vater.. das musste aleine klären^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> warum mister? :O


Ich kann dich auch Misses Lachmann nennen...

Boah, wenn Mano mein Vater wär würde ich mich umbringen oO


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kanne hier einer gut mit Photoshop umgehen ??_



Geht so ;p


----------



## Exeliron (7. Dezember 2009)

@dragon1: das war einer der beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Rexo: um was gehts genau? hätte photoshop elements 7.0


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann dich auch Misses Lachmann nennen...
> 
> Boah, wenn Mano mein Vater wär würde ich mich umbringen oO




ne ich würde dich umlegn^^


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tut mir leid bin net sein vater.. das musste aleine klären^^



pff... und ich dachte du hilfst mir


Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann dich auch Misses Lachmann nennen...



dann doch lieber mister
oder einfach nur lachmann


----------



## Kronas (7. Dezember 2009)

re


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne ich würde dich umlegn^^


Ich frag mich, was deine Frau dazu sagen würde...


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Geht so ;p



_
ein YOutube Layout fur den Channel hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.youtube.com/user/BadDaxter_


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich könnte.. sterben >.<


Tus!


----------



## Exeliron (7. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> ein YOutube Layout fur den Channel hier
> 
> 
> ...



ich passe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> .... Hätte grad ne Karte für Taste of Chaos morgen in München geschenkt bekommen WEIL...
> Eine Bekannte mich angeschrieben hat, ihr Freund der mit ihr hingehen wollt hat Schluss gemacht.
> Shes perfect.. but.. ARBEIT ARBEIT ARBEIT *KOTZ*
> 
> ...



autsch... das wär echt schon beinahe n grund sich umzulegn... oder ne bessere idee: geh einfach hin und mach krank oder so^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Rexo hat mein Desktopbild geklaut QQ


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> re



_
Mister ''In-der-Box'' ist wieder da YAY ^^_


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rexo hat mein Desktopbild geklaut QQ




_ööömmm wie bitte ??_


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Hm, nee...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn du es kannst, dann tu es doch verdammt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Rexo:
Dein Youtube-Background ist ein Wallpaper, das auf meinen Desktop erscheint :X


----------



## Exeliron (7. Dezember 2009)

ich bin mal weg, muss noch lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 machts gut

@lachmann: Mister Lachmann, du bist der beste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_LOL xD Beschwer die bei YTLayouts.net xD 

edit:und beweis es mir ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> re



der elch war besser!


so, bin weg^^
gute nacht


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_GN8_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Dezember 2009)

Soo bin mal weg. gn8.

Muss noch 80 Seiten auf morgen lesen :/


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Das ist der bitterste Moment meines Lebens..
> 
> Leider ist Arbeit momentan zu wichtig.. :X
> 
> ...



naja... du arbeitest um zu leben nehme ich jetzt mal an oder?

und wann könnteste das leben mehr geniessen als in dem mom? zumindest in der nächsten zeit?^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJBponRiVIo


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _LOL xD Beschwer die bei YTLayouts.net xD
> 
> edit:und beweis es mir ^^_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
wechselt du alle 5 minuten dein Background? oO


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_hast Gewonnen :/

Brauch aber echt n eigenes YT Layout _


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Bin auch weg.. Friseur mir 'n Emo Pony schneiden lassen, Rasierklingen besorgen.. und gaaanz viel Escape the Fate und Bless the Fall.. und Alesana.. Tschüß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



scheiss auf arbeit und geh morgen mit der kleinen weg! das ist ein befehl!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (7. Dezember 2009)

*seufz* Fühl' mich so schuldig. Hab mich heut' zum ersten Mal, wegen einer Prüfung, krank gestellt. Ich bin halt doch kein Badass :<


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> scheiss auf arbeit und geh morgen mit der kleinen weg! das ist ein befehl!


Frauen sind überflüssig in dieser Welt


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Frauen sind überflüssig in dieser Welt



ne sind sie net-.- 

frauen sind was tolles^^ ok n paar sind überflüssig^^ aber meiner meinung nach gibts deutlich mehr nette frauen als männer


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne sind sie net-.-
> 
> *frauen sind was tolles*^^ ok n paar sind überflüssig^^ aber meiner meinung nach gibts deutlich mehr nette frauen als männer



Bisher nicht bemerkt, sie sind gut im Geld verbrauchen, nerven und wild rumschreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_Klische Blondinen sind uberflussige wesen ^^_


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Hast Recht.. aber in der Ausbildung kommt das nich so gut, wenn der das rauskriegen sollte.. *autsch*..
> 
> Aber es ist schon verdammt bitter.




freitage haste auch nemmer? oder kannste net so kurzfristig?

und sonst halt eben krank machen. einfach schaun das du net gerade dem chef übern weg läufst dann^^


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Frauen sind überflüssig in dieser Welt


nope definitiv nicht..


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_Lod?_


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bisher nicht bemerkt, sie sind gut im Geld verbrauchen, nerven und wild rumschreien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann lernste die falschen kennen^^ hab bisher noch keine einzige dieser art kennengelern


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dann lernste die falschen kennen^^ hab bisher noch keine einzige dieser art kennengelern


Ihr Schweizer lebt ja auch teilweise hintern Mond  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr Schweizer lebt ja auch teilweise hintern Mond
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



net in der stadt^^ und ich kenne praktisch nur welche aus zürich, bern, basel und luzern


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> net in der stadt^^ und ich kenne praktisch nur welche aus zürich, bern, basel und luzern


Überall lebt man in der Schweiz hintern Mond  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_pöser lachmann geh Schlafen :/_


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> In Basel wohnen legga Schneggen *gg*


Ich wusste das du auf Weichtiere stehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> In Basel wohnen legga Schneggen *gg*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



oh ja^^

und ich wünsch dir viel glück morgen^^ wen du sonst gut arbeitest hat dein chef sicher n herz und lässt dich früher gehen^^

oder sonst ev überstunden einzihen falls vorhanden?


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Überall lebt man in der Schweiz hintern Mond
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



net wirklich^^ urteile net über leute die du net im entferntesten kennst^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> net wirklich^^ urteile net über leute die du net im entferntesten kennst^^


Mir reichts zu wissen, dass Ihr keinen Fußball könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_Razyl ?? Ich find dein YT Channel Background is etwas verzogen :/

Und das fette YOutube Background.com stohrt auch etwas 

http://www.ytlayouts.net/ sind auch parr Ganz coole dabei _


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Mhm, Danke dir =)
> Mal sehen.. wenn nicht geht die Welt auch nich unter.. obwohl, irgendwie ja schon
> 
> 
> ...



np^^

genau für solche sachen hebe ich mir immer etwas an überstunden auf^^



zur aufmunterung:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAmMcBQavKE...PL&index=15


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Razyl ?? Ich find dein YT Channel Background is etwas verzogen :/
> 
> Und das fette YOutube Background.com stohrt auch etwas
> 
> http://www.ytlayouts.net/ sind auch parr Ganz coole dabei _


Der war auch nur einfach billig eingeworfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir reichts zu wissen, dass Ihr keinen Fußball könnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wen interessiern schon n paar deppen die hinter nem ball herwuseln? Oo


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wen interessiern schon n paar deppen die hinter nem ball herwuseln? Oo


<--- mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_Da gibt es aber auch n Parr Super Interessante und da sklein gedruckte ytlayout sieht man auch nicht sofort bei jedem Bild ^^_


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> <--- mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bist auch seltsam^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Da gibt es aber auch n Parr Super Interessante und da sklein gedruckte ytlayout sieht man auch nicht sofort bei jedem Bild ^^_


mal schauen... derzeit no time


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_K 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mm..kein Modi da ^^

Ich bin ma schlafen gn8 ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

wo kann man eigentlich das youtube layout verändern?^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> naja bin jetzt aber wirklich weg.
> 
> gute nacht ^^



gn8^^

und gn8 rexo^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Jörg Langer mag meinen Test \o/ bwhahaha, Journalist ich komme!


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jörg Langer mag meinen Test \o/ bwhahaha, Journalist ich komme!



gz^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gz^^


Das muss ich mir gleich mal notieren... macht sich gut auf Bewerbungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich wette:
Aus den geplanten 1 1/2 h werden mindestens 2 oO


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wette:
> Aus den geplanten 1 1/2 h werden mindestens 2 oO



bei was wurden 1 1/2 stunden geplant und werden mindestens 2? Oo


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wette:
> Aus den geplanten 1 1/2 h werden mindestens 2 oO


oh noez


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bei was wurden 1 1/2 stunden geplant und werden mindestens 2? Oo


Gespräch mit den JL und den anderen 8 besten Schreibern auf GamersGlobal =)


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

Gott ich liebe diese Band einfach

http://www.myspace.com/thesplashinghill

und mit der Musik entschwinde ich nun ins land der Träume

und diese wünsche ich euch auch

GN8

edit: gratz Razyl das is super herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Gott ich liebe diese Band einfach
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/thesplashinghill
> 
> ...




gn8 LoD^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. Dezember 2009)

Abend ihr Flachzangen Und Nacht ihr Flachzangen


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

ach mist download braucht noch 15 min :/


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach mist download braucht noch 15 min :/





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey-.- das is mein job....-.-


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey-.- das is mein job....-.-


Du bist zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob es am Alter liegt? hmm


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

pff immerhin krieg ich geld fürs aufstehn 
ihr nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> pff immerhin krieg ich geld fürs aufstehn
> ihr nicht


Ich bekomm Spiele kostenlos fürs aufstehen... naja und schreiben der Artikel, egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Was is jetzt schon wieder hier los?


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_WIeder da :/ mit na Fanta und Teller kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine lieblings Fan Sangerin auf yt wurde sozusagen gerade Frontal ins knie ge**** 





			DiisneyFreakx Okay Neue Diagnose X_X~ Kehkopf entzündung und Angina O_O GEIL WA?!~ Hachje.. ich geh dann mal sterben x.x
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

gott is mir fad


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_Wilkommen im Club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch n keks ??

**Von Keks abbeiss**_


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

ist das spritzgebäck?


----------



## Bader1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Will Keks, jetzt grad schön auf die Fresse bekommen in pdok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_@LoD Jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Bader1 (7. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vquGz1erhWg


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_

Was Kleines fur die Techno Fans hier xD_


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

Techno lutscht elektrokabel!!


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> gott is mir fad



waaa du hast das böse wort gesacht Oo


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Techno lutscht elektrokabel!!



_Amen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WIllst dan n Spritzgebäck Keks ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Bader1 (7. Dezember 2009)

So, jetzt hab ich mir selber Kekse geholt -.-


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_Huhu Lillyan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch einen Keks ??

Bin wieder Pennen _


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> waaa du hast das böse wort gesacht Oo






Rexo schrieb:


> _Amen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_
Er aber auch!111elf_


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Er aber auch!111elf



stimmt...

waaa

*scheiterhaufen aufbau und alle verbrenn die böse wörter sagen*


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> stimmt...
> 
> waaa
> 
> *scheiterhaufen aufbau und alle verbrenn die böse wörter sagen*


muahaha wenn du es provozierst kann ich gleich die bibel copy&pasten muahaha


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_mm..Seit wan is Amen ein Schimpfwört :/

Was wahre euch lieber fuck ey oder yoy Brodher xd 

**Ich hasse dieses gangster jagon**_


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mm..Seit wan is Amen ein Schimpfwört :/
> 
> Was wahre euch lieber fuck ey oder yoy Brodher xd
> 
> **Ich hasse dieses gangster jagon**_



hab nie gesacht das es n schimpfwort is^^

aber es ist n böses wort^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> muahaha wenn du es provozierst kann ich gleich die bibel copy&pasten muahaha



ne schon gut die liegt hier neben mir rum^^


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_Lilly??

edit:Jetzt haut sie auch noch ab -.-_


----------



## Manoroth (8. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lilly??
> 
> edit:Jetzt haut sie auch noch ab -.-_



ev müssen wir was schweinisches posten damit sie hier bleibt?^^


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

gn8 mir wirds zu fad

@vorposter: Oink oink


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin Auch Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Manoroth (8. Dezember 2009)

gn8 ihr 2^^


----------



## DarkTommy (8. Dezember 2009)

oh man NBA is mal wieder nur sick :-(


----------



## Soladra (8. Dezember 2009)

is noch wer da?


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2009)

M.I.B mwahahahahah


khorhiil du nub hast 1min zu früh gepostet Oo dass war noch 20:59


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

zu früh meine fresse das war auch scon mal anders :/


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> zu früh meine fresse das war auch scon mal anders :/


khorhiil hatt zu früh ich hab punkt 21 uhr gepostet :O


----------



## mookuh (8. Dezember 2009)

aaaaabeeeeend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2009)

willkommen bei heiteres zitateraten mit kronas
von wem kommt folgendes zitat:
Was manche Menschen sich selber vormachen, das macht ihnen&#65279; so schnell keiner nach.
(spielregeln: wer am schnellsten googlet und postet gewinnt xD)


----------



## mookuh (8. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> willkommen bei heiteres zitateraten mit kronas
> von wem kommt folgendes zitat:
> Was manche Menschen sich selber vormachen, das macht ihnen&#65279; so schnell keiner nach.
> (spielregeln: wer am schnellsten googlet und postet gewinnt xD)



 Gerhard Uhlenbruck


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2009)

> Mopät &#8206;(20:48):
> dei muddi isn knabe
> 
> 
> ...



Guten Abend allerseits


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend allerseits


huhu razyl...geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dein zitat


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Gerhard Uhlenbruck


richtig!
sie haben nichts gewonnen!

next: (den kann man sogar ohne google kennen)
Es gibt zwei Dinge, die unendlich sind: das Universum und die Menschliche Dummheit. Nur beim Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> huhu razyl...geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Einen wunderschönen Guten Abend Edou!


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2009)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

KRONAS DU BIST KRANK!!!


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


moin /b/ro :O

edit: @LoD
nur weil ich dir...1...2...3...4 kranke links schicken konnte, bin ich noch lang net krank


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

doch !!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (8. Dezember 2009)

Nabend ihr Flaschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (8. Dezember 2009)

Moin l Niom


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> doch !!


argumentäischn? *englisch aussprechn*


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> moin /b/ro :O
> 
> edit: @LoD
> nur weil ich dir...1...2...3...4 kranke links schicken konnte, bin ich noch lang net krank



was hast du mit LoD gemacht?


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> moin /b/ro :O
> 
> edit: @LoD
> nur weil ich dir...1...2...3...4 kranke links schicken konnte, bin ich noch lang net krank


moin lachi und Omg wtf you send ill pr0ns to LoD?


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

*hach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



solche schweinischen begrüßungen gehören sich aber nicht!


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das Braucht das Fest um zu rocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *hach*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hör auf mit deiner tussie da sonst wirs du bald zum blade nur dass du die da so angötterst Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

ich bleib bei meinen grailknights!
YES SIRE!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

den scheiß den mir kronas geschickt hat wollt ihr gar ned sehn :/


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


omfg is this lachmann Oo


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_xD Schreib mich ma icq an xD will sehen ^^


edit:@Edou Leider nein Dachte es am anfang auch ^^_


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> den scheiß den mir kronas geschickt hat wollt ihr gar ned sehn :/


hey, 2 sachen kanntest du schon


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> den scheiß den mir kronas geschickt hat wollt ihr gar ned sehn :/



giev 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






(obwohl ich es sicher schon kenne)


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _xD Schreib mich ma icq an xD will sehen ^^
> 
> 
> edit:@Edou Leider nein Dachte es am anfang auch ^^_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

des eine isn pron mit alten männern wo der browser abdreht und nimmer beendet werden kann und der rest geht auch in die ecke :/


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> des eine isn pron mit alten männern wo der browser abdreht und nimmer beendet werden kann und der rest geht auch in die ecke :/


das issen klassiker xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> des eine isn pron mit alten männern wo der browser abdreht und nimmer beendet werden kann und der rest geht auch in die ecke :/



aso...
LEMON PARTEEEEEY


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2009)

Kann mal wer den da ===> Trolluser
bannen? QQ


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> des eine isn pron mit alten männern wo der browser abdreht und nimmer beendet werden kann und der rest geht auch in die ecke :/



Kenn ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hör auf mit deiner tussie da sonst wirs du bald zum blade nur dass du die da so angötterst Oo


pah sie ist keine tusse -.- 
sie ist es wert angegoettert zu werden.
aber ok ich lasse es sein, nicht das ich hier die sinnlosen diskussionen stoere...also wo waren wir gerade?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> solche schweinischen begrüßungen gehören sich aber nicht!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schön ich begrüsst werde <.<


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> omfg is this lachmann Oo



das bin ich!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> pah sie ist keine tusse -.-
> sie ist es wert angegoettert zu werden.
> aber ok ich lasse es sein, nicht das ich hier die sinnlosen diskussionen stoere...also wo waren wir gerade?



alte männer pr0n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> pah sie ist keine tusse -.-
> sie ist es wert angegoettert zu werden.
> aber ok ich lasse es sein, nicht das ich hier die sinnlosen diskussionen stoere...also wo waren wir gerade?


jaaa ich sag auch nur tussie weil mir der name nicht einfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und angöttern ist auch nicht verboten (miley  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber man sollte es nicht übertreiben blade syndrom Oo


/e
Hallo schweinchen jigsaw


----------



## chopi (8. Dezember 2009)

Was haltet ihr von Werbung?


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> alte männer pr0n
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok nichts fuer mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> das bin ich!




_Traum weiter :/ 

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wie schön ich begrüsst werde <.<



oh... ich wollte natürlich sagen
Hallo schweini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie geht es Dir?


Arosk schrieb:


> das bin ich!



olioliolililo


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> des eine isn pron mit alten männern wo der browser abdreht und nimmer beendet werden kann und der rest geht auch in die ecke :/


ich glaub ich klick nie wieder n link an der von einem von euch stammt...


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich lick nie wieder n link an der von einem von euch stammt...


ich sagte doch kronas schickt LoD bestimmt kranke pr0ns...


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich *lick* nie wieder n link an der von einem von euch stammt...



du sollst sie ja auch nicht anlecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Dezember 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Werbung?


Was sind das für Zeiten,in denen man sich selbst quoten muss...


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich lick nie wieder n link an der von einem von euch stammt...


gib mal icq nummer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Dezember 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Werbung?



Wow ein echtes Kunstwerk!
*Keks geb*


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

das sieht doch pottenhässlihc aus


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gib mal icq nummer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



TU ES NICHT


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Was sind das für Zeiten,in denen man sich selbst quoten muss...


die heutigen btw ich klicke nicht KEYLOGGA!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nein spaß ich hab noch niht geklickt


omg wi haben nen künstler unter uns Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gib mal icq nummer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab nur skype


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hab nur skype


geil ich auch
giev


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

giev skype nick!


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

happy..campers

bin aber selten on und hab grad kb


----------



## H2OTest (8. Dezember 2009)

chopi darf man da was neuse posten?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

ich schließe mich dem
GIEV SKYPE LINK!!11
gebettel mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich bin lachmannlol


----------



## chopi (8. Dezember 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> chopi darf man da was neuse posten?


Lilly hat euch schon nen fetten Tipp gegeben,schnell alle Kornalben durchblättern,antworten und dann was neues posten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Lilly hat euch schon nen fetten Tipp gegeben,schnell alle Kornalben durchblättern,antworten und dann was neues posten.



ich kenn das doch ....
brb


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Jigsaw ?? dein ava is weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lekraan (8. Dezember 2009)

Lachmann, ich war gestern bei dir in der Nähe


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Lachmann, ich war gestern bei dir in der Nähe



wo?


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Lachmann, ich war gestern bei dir in der Nähe


Ganz in seiner Nähe...


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Lachmann, ich war gestern bei dir in der Nähe





Razyl schrieb:


> Ganz in seiner Nähe...


ich dachte Leich..lachmann...ach egal lassen wirs


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ganz in seiner Nähe...





dragon1 schrieb:


> ich dachte Leich..lachmann...ach egal lassen wirs



ich hasse euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hasse euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir dich auch


----------



## El Homer (8. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin ^^
neuer Ava und neue Sig MUHAHA


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hasse euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





@razyl: Du vlt, ich nicht...


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir dich auch



mäh


El schrieb:


> Moin Moin ^^
> neuer Ava und neue Sig MUHAHA



moin
ok dann nicht turisas sondern immortal xD

bäh


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

helft mir mal bitte bei ner wichtigen entshceidung soll ich jetzt noch joggen gehn oder nicht?


----------



## Firun (8. Dezember 2009)

nabend schwärmer , entlich mw2 solo durch , was ne geile story   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (8. Dezember 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Werbung?



Bin dafür


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> helft mir mal bitte bei ner wichtigen entshceidung soll ich jetzt noch joggen gehn oder nicht?


NEIN! TU ES NICHT! 3 NACKTE MÄNNER IN NER DUSCHE LAUERN IM BUSCH AUF DICH


----------



## El Homer (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> helft mir mal bitte bei ner wichtigen entshceidung soll ich jetzt noch joggen gehn oder nicht?


Joggen..bei der Kälte härtet es ab


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> helft mir mal bitte bei ner wichtigen entshceidung soll ich jetzt noch joggen gehn oder nicht?




mach doch :O


----------



## Lekraan (8. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wo?


In Monschau ... wenn dir das was sagt ... Kreis Aachen? :O



DER schrieb:


> ich hasse euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Razyl schrieb:


> Wir dich auch



*Lach*


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> NEIN! TU ES NICHT! 3 NACKTE MÄNNER IN NER DUSCHE LAUERN IM BUSCH AUF DICH


belästige mich nicht mit deinen wunschvorstellungen


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> In Monschau ... wenn dir das was sagt ... Kreis Aachen? :O



jep, is hier irwo in der nähe ^^


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> belästige mich nicht mit deinen wunschvorstellungen


...und einer hat ein marmeladenglas...


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

alter.....


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ...und einer hat ein marmeladenglas...



har har har



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das gif dazu ist so geil xD


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend schwärmer , entlich mw2 solo durch , was ne geile story
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


This game ist totaly mist


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> NEIN! TU ES NICHT! 3 NACKTE MÄNNER IN NER DUSCHE LAUERN IM BUSCH AUF DICH



3 Männer in ner Dusche die im Busch steckt.. fällt das nicht auf?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

giev lachmann!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> This game ist totaly mist


danke das wollte ich lesen!


INTERNET-FIVE!!


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (8. Dezember 2009)

Freunde


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> giev lachmann!



habs leider nicht gespeichert... aber wenn du 24 stunden lang chan4chan beobachtest wird es bestimmt mal auftauchen


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Freunde


Vernichter


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Freunde


hier steht man nich!


----------



## El Homer (8. Dezember 2009)

nächstes jahr ! 



war jemand schonmal da, und kann mir n bissl erzählen ?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> habs leider nicht gespeichert... aber wenn du 24 stunden lang chan4chan beobachtest wird es bestimmt mal auftauchen


schicks mir bitte wenn dus findest!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> INTERNET-FIVE!!




AAHHHH
*mit panik seinen 4chan ordner durchwühl*



du glücklicher @ homer
wenn ich mal genug geld hab will ich auch mal nach norwegen reisen


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_o Mein gott ein Talklosser vernichter packt ihn und enthautet ihn!!_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jigsaw ?? dein ava is weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Echt? Ist er jetzt ganz weg :/ Bei mir braucht er nur immer ziemlich lange bis er angezeigt wird.


----------



## chopi (8. Dezember 2009)

H2O,dein Album war verdammt schwer! :3 Neues is drin.


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Echt? Ist er jetzt ganz weg :/ Bei mir braucht er nur immer ziemlich lange bis er angezeigt wird.




_Wiso das den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> nächstes jahr !
> 
> 
> 
> war jemand schonmal da, und kann mir n bissl erzählen ?


hach du verdammter lucker...ich wuensch mir auch mal nach
a) Norwegen
b) Neuseeland
c) Island
in meinem Leben mal hinzukommen.


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Echt? Ist er jetzt ganz weg :/ Bei mir braucht er nur immer ziemlich lange bis er angezeigt wird.


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firun (8. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> This game ist totaly mist



Steam ist mal ober mist , das Game hat mir Persönlich sehr gut gefallen, war wie ein Hollywood Film, also so richtiges Ami-Popcorn Kino, Perfekt nach einem langen Arbeitstag.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hach du verdammter lucker...ich wuensch mir auch mal nach
> a) Norwegen
> b) Neuseeland
> c) Island
> in meinem Leben mal hinzukommen.



<3
die schönsten länder dieser welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

ja dragon und die buffed com wünscht sich das du nie wiede rzurück kommst :X


scherz^^


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@lachmann


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> <3
> die schönsten länder dieser welt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Afganistan, Irak und der Gazastreifen

leer geschossene Sträne und freie sicht so weit das auge reicht


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> @lachmann



fuck...
wo is mein internet high five nur?


LordofDemons schrieb:


> Afganistan, Irak und der Gazastreifen
> 
> leer geschossene Sträne und freie sicht so weit das auge reicht



der war phöse


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Steam ist mal ober mist , das Game hat mir Persönlich sehr gut gefallen, war wie ein Hollywood Film, also so richtiges Ami-Popcorn Kino, Perfekt nach einem langen Arbeitstag.


Steam ist nett, das Spiel nicht... 
Ein Spiel, das gar nicht scheitern kann rein theoretisch, so zu verhauen =/


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> fuck...
> wo is mein internet high five nur?
> 
> 
> der war phöse


du brauchst jetzt ne linke hand!


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Kanne mir eventuel einer ne frage beantworten ??_


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du brauchst jetzt ne linke hand!



giev :/


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend Zam Nabend Lillyan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch er zieht bald in deine Nähe und verlässt mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


eifersüchtig?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

moin forendiktator

leute also was ist jetzt sollich noch joggen gehn oder nid?


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin o happy mit meinen neuen 8 Buechern xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




go kronas!


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Echt? Ist er jetzt ganz weg :/ Bei mir braucht er nur immer ziemlich lange bis er angezeigt wird.



Imagebanane ist nur grad extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem langsam.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

du kansnt doch gar nicht lesen!

edit: oh ein ZAM ich habe gehört die tauchen nur sehr selten auf und sind seeeeehr scheu


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch er zieht bald in deine Nähe und verlässt mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LordofDemons schrieb:


> moin forendiktator
> 
> leute also was ist jetzt sollich noch joggen gehn oder nid?



do it faggot


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kanne mir eventuel einer ne frage beantworten ??_



Kommt immer auf die Frage an. *g*


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Imagebanane ist nur grad extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem langsam.


Ich würde zu gerne wissen, warum die Seite teilweise im Filter steht... Tabuno wollte letztens meine Signatur einbinden, was nicht funktionierte oO


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Hohrt irget einer hier gerne Muse ??_


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

*A wild ZAM appears*
*LoD schickt Lachmann in den Kampf*
*ZAM lacht sich tot*
*LoD auch*


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich würde zu gerne wissen, warum die Seite teilweise im Filter steht... Tabuno wollte letztens meine Signatur einbinden, was nicht funktionierte oO



Das muss schon länger her sein.
Imagebanana war zwischenzeitlich komplett im Filter, weil der Spammer den Hoster nutzte um hier Tierpr0n und Hakenkreuze zu verbreiten.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


leichmann pwnd by khoriil


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf die Frage an. *g*



_
Wie macht der das ohne seine beine größ zu bewegen :/

_


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *LoD schickt Lachmann in den Kampf*



Danke, ich habe schon gegessen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *A wild ZAM appears*
> *LoD schickt Lachmann in den Kampf*
> *ZAM lacht sich tot*
> *LoD auch*





dragon1 schrieb:


> leichmann pwnd by khoriil



ach määhh...
ihr seid alle toof


selbst ZAM ist nicht nett zu mir ...
heute ist echt nicht mein tag -.-


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Danke, ich habe schon gegessen.




_Uffa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dan muss ich heut nich sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Imagebanane ist nur grad extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem langsam.




Wo soll ichs hochladen? :/


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Danke, ich habe schon gegessen.


Also für einen Lachmann bräuchtest du schon eine verdammt großen Mund den hab ihc gut hergefüttert^^


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *A wild ZAM appears*
> *LoD schickt Lachmann in den Kampf*
> *ZAM lacht sich tot*
> *LoD auch*


*edou auch nur schade dass er in der hölle erwacht und merkt dass er nicht sterben kann (herrscher der hölle) und lacht immernoch weiter*


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das muss schon länger her sein.
> Imagebanana war zwischenzeitlich komplett im Filter, weil der Spammer den Hoster nutzte um hier Tierpr0n und Hakenkreuze zu verbreiten.


=/ Naja, meine Signatur tuts noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würde Imagebanana mal wieder schneller laufen


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Also für einen Lachmann bräuchtest du schon eine verdammt großen Mund den hab ihc gut hergefüttert^^




har har
bei meinem übernatürlich durchtrainierten körper wird selbst ZAM lange brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

Warum legst du dir eigendlichncht deinen eigenen webspace an razyl?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> har har
> bei meinem übernatürlich durchtrainierten körper wird selbst ZAM lange brauchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt wenn du auf die waage steigst zeigts meine icq nr an :/

edit: DOHHH doubelpost sry leutz


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Dezember 2009)

<--- funktioniert Ava wieder? =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> stimmt wenn du auf die waage steigst zeigts meine icq nr an :/



pff
neider!


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Warum legst du dir eigendlichncht deinen eigenen webspace an razyl?


Ich hab meinen eigenen Webspace doch oO Sonst würde meine Website nicht existieren =)


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Jo Jigsaw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht wieder_


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach määhh...
> ihr seid alle toof
> 
> 
> ...




ganz ruhig deichmann, ich halte zu dir!


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> <--- funktioniert Ava wieder? =)


jops schweinchen


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ganz ruhig deichmann, ich halte zu dir!



deichmann.... grrr


bäh D:
bin weg >_<


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Kennt sich hier einer super mit filmen aus ??_


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

LaVerne!


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> deichmann.... grrr
> 
> 
> bäh D:
> bin weg >_<



jetzt habt ihr es verjagt...


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2009)

Razyl soll ich mich in deinem forum anmelden :O?


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kennt sich hier einer super mit filmen aus ??_



Kommt auf die Filme an. *g*


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_

weis einer aus welchem Film das diese nüsschen ab 0:24 ist ??_


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Filme an. *g*


ohne jetzt frech zu wirken

Ersetzt du eig immer nur dass schlüßel wort? xD


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _weis einer aus welchem Film das diese nüsschen ab 0:24 ist ??_



Bei 0:24 ist aber Budi zu sehen. *g*


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Dan eben 0:25 -.-_


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Razyl soll ich mich in deinem forum anmelden :O?


Mach doch  Wollte Brilli auch schon längst... ich muss mich mal um kostenlose Werbung kümmern...


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_O Noez sry doppeklt post bitte löschen_


----------



## Firun (8. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _O Noez sry doppeklt post bitte löschen_



woher kenne ich das nur .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _O Noez sry doppeklt post bitte löschen_



hö?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> woher kenne ich das nur ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pff ich kann nix dafür das ich schneller poste alsmein schatten 


*mit der rauchenden tastatur in den sonnenuntergang reite*


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> woher kenne ich das nur ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du kannst deine Wenigstens Löschen :/



Acappela is der song aber auch geil _


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2009)

Hm, gibt mir mal Ideen für eine Werbekampagne, die kein Geld kostet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

werbung über social networks :/


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Wiso Antwortet zam mir nich auf meine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dachte Zam weis alles _


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2009)

hab mich ma angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wiso Antwortet zam mir nich auf meine Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sagte ja, kommt auf den Film an. *g*


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> werbung über social networks :/


NIEMALS!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> NIEMALS!


und warum?


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja, kommt auf den Film an. *g*


_

Dan n Kleinen Test 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

ok ZAM warum liegt da STroh rum? >.<


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2009)

ZAM, was war zuerst da? Der Admin oder der Server?


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Dan n Kleinen Test
> 
> ...


"Wir schaun uns dumm an und dannach schlafen wir miteinander" heißt der film so? xD

naja ich geh weg nacht ihr schwärmer Cu


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Ich denke der Admin :/_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ZAM, was war zuerst da? Der Admin oder der Server?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> "Wir schaun uns dumm an und dannach schlafen wir miteinander" heißt der film so? xD
> 
> naja ich geh weg nacht ihr schwärmer Cu




_Fail ^^


edit:@zam du hats nicht zufahlig n Zwilings Bruder ??_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Dezember 2009)

Razyl ich kann keinen Ava in deinem Forum hochladen :/


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und warum?


Ich mag keine SC



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Razyl ich kann keinen Ava in deinem Forum hochladen :/


Das ist auch beabsichtigt...

http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/?p=127
da ist btw. dein Dankeschön!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. Dezember 2009)

Gnäh!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sry...
Wollte es bei der next besten Gelegenheit usen.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag keine SC


und warum??

das ist der beste weg dafür zu werben


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2009)

http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/?p=127&cpage=1 !!!


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und warum??
> 
> das ist der beste weg dafür zu werben


Soweit ich weiß, kommt man in diese bescheuerten VZ-Netzwerke nur per Einladung rein, Facebook mag ich allgemein nicht...


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

und lokalisten?

wer kennt wen?

etc.? ich mien es gibt nicht nur dieses MeinVZ zeug


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Dezember 2009)

Razyl brauchst du das Wasserzeichen noch etwas grösser oder ist es absichtlich so klein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw. könnte dir die Awards auch noch ohne Hintergrund schicken wie das Wasserzeichen.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag VZ net... und auf fb hab ich genug genug freunde, als dass es sich lohnen würde irgendwas zu empfehlen ^^


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_@Jigsaw ne kliene frage wie findest du das ???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Razyl brauchst du das Wasserzeichen noch etwas grösser oder ist es absichtlich so klein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das Problem ist folgendes:
Der Movie Maker konvertiert das Video immer so klein um, was man auch sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten wäre das Zeichen ja direkt auf dem Video =/

Mach es aber noch mal ein Stück größer, ich probier mich mal am Wochenende und suche den Fehler :X

Btw: Avatarupload funktioniert doch oO


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2009)

http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/?p=127&cpage=1

Wo ist das Risen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (8. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich mag VZ net... und auf fb hab ich genug genug freunde, als dass es sich lohnen würde irgendwas zu empfehlen ^^



Face Book RULT xD  Farmville FTW!!11elf!!!!!!!111  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@Jigsaw ne kliene frage wie findest du das ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Selbst gezeichnet? hätte es evt etwas mehr in die Mitte genommen.
Falls es selbstgemacht ist find ichs gut :]

Oder hast du das einfach ausgeschnitten ;D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Face Book RULT xD  Farmville FTW!!11elf!!!!!!!111
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mein knechti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/?p=127&cpage=1
> 
> Wo ist das Risen?
> 
> ...


Wie oft willst du es noch verlinken? oO
Risen hab ich net gemocht


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie oft willst du es noch verlinken? oO
> Risen hab ich net gemocht



Pfff ich mag dich net -.-


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Selbst gezeichnet? hätte es evt etwas mehr in die Mitte genommen.
> Falls es selbstgemacht ist find ichs gut :]
> 
> Oder hast du das einfach ausgeschnitten ;D




_Kanne Ganze gut zeichnen aber leider hat mein scanner rebeliert  das is ausgeschnitten _


----------



## Firun (8. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> mein knechti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




geh weg niemand mag dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Problem ist folgendes:
> Der Movie Maker konvertiert das Video immer so klein um, was man auch sieht
> 
> 
> ...




Hm stimmt. Ist mein Ava zu gross? )=


----------



## Lillyan (8. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Face Book RULT xD  Farmville FTW!!11elf!!!!!!!111
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


FishVILLE, CafeWorld, PetVille!!!11111 Und Bejeweled!!!1111 und Hexic!!!1111 *durchdreh*


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Pfff ich mag dich net -.-


Dafür findest du da viele andere Spiele.... :X

Mal so in den Raum gefragt:
Kennt jemand ein gutes Video-Programm? Und kommt jetzt nicht mit Adobe Premier, Sony Vegas... gut, ihr könnt auch spenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2009)

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen ob man hier etwas hört: http://de.xfire.com/live_video/shadowking99/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> FishVILLE, CafeWorld, PetVille!!!11111 Und *Bejeweled*!!!1111 und Hexic!!!1111 *durchdreh*


_

/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Hust**bin ich der einzige der Twittert ^^_


----------



## Firun (8. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> FishVILLE, CafeWorld, PetVille!!!11111 Und Bejeweled!!!1111 und Hexic!!!1111 *durchdreh*



*mitdreh*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

was zieht ihr euch nur für stoff rein? Oo


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was zieht ihr euch nur für stoff rein? Oo




_Zimt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2009)

Kommt schon gebt Rückmeldung!


----------



## Firun (8. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Zimt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hahahaha  danke der war gut , made my day Rexo du bist der beste , ich wäre fast vom stuhl gekippt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Dezember 2009)

Den ganz harten!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

naja ich bin ma weg bis morgän ich hoffe morgen früh sind viele mods on das wow allg. forum wird untergehn ich habe mein reportschwert schon geschärft :>


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> hahahaha  danke der war gut , made my day Rexo du bist der beste , ich wäre fast vom stuhl gekippt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hm stimmt. Ist mein Ava zu gross? )=


Sollte nun gehen.



Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür findest du da viele andere Spiele.... :X
> 
> Mal so in den Raum gefragt:
> Kennt jemand ein gutes Video-Programm? Und kommt jetzt nicht mit Adobe Premier, Sony Vegas... gut, ihr könnt auch spenden
> ...


/push it for the World!


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Wiso Benutz eigentlich keiner meine smileys^^_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wiso Benutz eigentlich keiner meine smileys^^_



Hab ich.. vor ca 4 Seiten ;D

Btw Razyl dein Forum wird bei mir so angezeigt, wenn ich auf ein Thema klicke. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2009)

Naja ich leg mich mal schlafen... lasst den Nachtschwärmer und so ganz :X

Edit:
Mach strg+f5 und es sollte wieder normal sein. Hab ausversehen die falsche Zahl eingetippt :X


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja ich leg mich mal schlafen... lasst den Nachtschwärmer und so ganz :X



_
Schlaf gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s Traum weiter xD_


----------



## Firun (8. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wiso Benutz eigentlich keiner meine smileys^^_



muss sie erst noch uploaden


----------



## Lillyan (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja ich bin ma weg bis morgän ich hoffe morgen früh sind viele mods on das wow allg. forum wird untergehn ich habe mein reportschwert schon geschärft :>


Wie gut, dass ich weg bin über Mittag :>


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> muss sie erst noch uploaden




_was meinst damit ?? auf n Image Hoster oder wie


a ein Noxiel!!
**angst bekommt und weglauf*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


_<3_


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_/Push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was Mogt ihr Modis eigentlich fur Musik ??_


----------



## Firun (8. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _was meinst damit ?? auf n Image Hoster oder wie
> 
> 
> a ein Noxiel!!
> ...



genau das meine ich


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Man bin ich n Daxter Freak  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Firun (8. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _/Push
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Zum Beispiel das hier , eine Band aus Dänemark.


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Ok das is cool ^^_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Dezember 2009)

Geh auch mal schlafen. Gn8


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Gn8_


----------



## Firun (8. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> oder das hier ;-))


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_

Bellamy <3 der geht so was von dermasen ab _


----------



## Apuh (8. Dezember 2009)

Nachts ist es immernoch kälter als draußen und über den Berg ist es weiter als zu Fuß.
Hoffe, ich konnte hgelfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Gn8 bin auch wge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Firun (8. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gn8 bin auch wge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hau rein bis morgen Rexo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Dezember 2009)

<3 Kina Grannis


----------



## Dini (9. Dezember 2009)

Haaaaallo!!! 
Woah 3 green hintereinander?


----------



## Lillyan (9. Dezember 2009)

Wir haben es geschafft.... wir haben ihn an uns gerissen *Freudentränchen verdrück*


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2009)

nix da! der n8schwärmer is unser! und wen ich ihn aleine verteidigen muss: ich werde es bis zu meinem letzten blutstropfen tun! 
*hand ans heft des katanas leg*


----------



## Dini (9. Dezember 2009)

hihi

(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> hihi
> 
> (>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)



das is unehrenhaft und feige-.-


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2009)

#115776
yay!


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

du yay´st zu viel!


moin


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

moooin


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2009)

jutn abend^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

WTF, was ist denn mit den VFB los? 3:0 nach 11 minuten? oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> WTF, was ist denn mit den VFB los? 3:0 nach 11 minuten? oO



gegen wen?


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Der 1 April is vorbei...
> Also hör auf mit den Scherzen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.bundesliga.de/de/index.php

Btw:
I <3 Röhrenmonitor :X


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

Wer schaut schon Fußball? is doch langweilig xD


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Btw:
> I <3 Röhrenmonitor :X



mein röhren tv hat gerade n dachschaden... alles hat n violet stich^^


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2009)

BOAH scheiss tag hinter mir...nun pennen und hoffen das morgen alle gut geht


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> BOAH scheiss tag hinter mir...nun pennen und hoffen das morgen alle gut geht



Schieß los, was war los? Was is morgen los? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

ich hab morgen schon quel delar Oo ein gilden member hatt es heut schon


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Wer schaut schon Fußball? is doch langweilig xD


Ich schaue Fußball... 



Manoroth schrieb:


> mein röhren tv hat gerade n dachschaden... alles hat n violet stich^^


Mein zehn Jahre alter, non-Marken Röhrenmonitor hat heute Geist aufgegeben QQ naja, hab noch 2 Ersatzmonitore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich hab morgen schon quel delar Oo ein gilden member hatt es heut schon



wtf? so schnell?


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich hab morgen schon quel delar Oo ein gilden member hatt es heut schon


ich lvl grad shami auf 70, dann druide auf 70, dann shami druide schurke und priester auf 80


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wtf? so schnell?


jupps voll easy^^


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich lvl grad shami auf 70, dann druide auf 70, dann shami druide schurke und priester auf 80



hä?


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich hab morgen schon quel delar Oo ein gilden member hatt es heut schon


Tja, World of Casualcraft...


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wtf? so schnell?


die inzen sind so lächerlich^^
hab heute mal wieder n bissl zeit gehabt, mim pala als heal rein und mir nur gedacht "mh bis auf n bissl mehr movement ist das genauso freeloot" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich schau gern Fußball. Ich mag Fußball.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fußball is lahm. Wer mal in den USA in nem American Football spiel war, der weis was cool ist: Mit 90% Dicken Männern, die oben ohne sind und Nummer auf den Bauch geschrieben haben, mit Bier zuhauen^^


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

_MIr is Langweilig !!!_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jupps voll easy^^



omg O_o


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> hä?


ich bring erstmal alle twinks auf 70 und dann alle auf 80
shami ist grad 63
druide 45
schurke 72
priester 70


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Fußball is lahm. Wer mal in den USA in nem American Football spiel war, der weis was cool ist: Mit 90% Dicken Männern, die oben ohne sind und Nummer auf den Bauch geschrieben haben, mit Bier zuhauen^^



Hach, jetzt musste ich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Schieß los, was war los? Was is morgen los?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, heute hat n typ aus meiner klasse ne 2 Jahre alte neurose von mir wiederbelebt
(Damals wurd ich wochenlang von der halben schule verspottet desswegen, und ich sag jetzt nicht was genau war, war wirklich zu peinlich)
und dann hab ich ihm mitten in der stunde, als die lehrerin weg war und er mich wieder ausgelacht hat nen Kinnhacken verpasst...er hat sich die lippe zerbissen, hat geblutet, ich werde morgen stress haben.
Und ich bin immernoch genau so wuetend.


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich bring erstmal alle twinks auf 70 und dann alle auf 80
> shami ist grad 63
> druide 45
> schurke 72
> priester 70



Was willstn mit so vielen 80er? XD


----------



## XXI. (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Hach, jetzt musste ich lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder du gehst in ein Games Workshop Hobbyzentrum und sagst: "Ihr seid alle n3rds!!!" Dann gibts auf M0wl^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Naja, heute hat n typ aus meiner klasse ne 2 Jahre alte neurose von mir wiederbelebt
> (Damals wurd ich wochenlang von der halben schule verspottet desswegen, und ich sag jetzt nicht was genau war, war wirklich zu peinlich)
> und dann hab ich ihm mitten in der stunde, als die lehrerin weg war und er mich wieder ausgelacht hat nen Kinnhacken verpasst...er hat sich die lippe zerbissen, hat geblutet, ich werde morgen stress haben.
> Und ich bin immernoch genau so wuetend.


Wieso stress? Nur weil du Ihn geschlagen hast?


----------



## XXI. (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich find Ami Sport kacke..
> 
> Football, Baseball und der ganze andere Dreck kann mir gestohlen bleiben
> 
> ...



Aber Fußball is besser? AAAAAAAH JA!


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Was willstn mit so vielen 80er? XD


nach dem motto: irgendwas wird zu cataclysm wohl imba sein, das level ich dann zuerst auf 85 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich weis was ihr gestern abend getan habt muahahahaha


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

_

Absolut geile Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die inzen sind so lächerlich^^
> hab heute mal wieder n bissl zeit gehabt, mim pala als heal rein und mir nur gedacht "mh bis auf n bissl mehr movement ist das genauso freeloot"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo ausser dass ich als heal mal wieder etwas zu tun habe^^


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Oder du gehst in ein Games Workshop Hobbyzentrum und sagst: "Ihr seid alle n3rds!!!" Dann gibts auf M0wl^^



Haha .. ja war ein paar mal in einem Shop drinne ^^ ... ich find se eig ganz nett da drinne ... aber da wo ich drinne war, der Verkäufer hat mir sofort ein warhammerpacket angeboten ... für nur 60€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso stress? Nur weil du Ihn geschlagen hast?


er hat geblutet und das kann als koerperverletzung zaehlen...


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Aber Fußball is besser? AAAAAAAH JA!


Ja ist es



White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich weis was ihr gestern abend getan habt muahahahaha


Nein, weißt du nicht.


----------



## XXI. (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Hachja good old GW.. letzter Besuch vor 3 Monaten oder so.
> Der neue Chef in Augsburg is einfach.. naja.. ein Volldepp xD



Was haste gegen Jakob?


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nach dem motto: irgendwas wird zu cataclysm wohl imba sein, das level ich dann zuerst auf 85
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ololol ... Du willst hier wohl der ObErR00xx0rpr0 sein wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (9. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, weißt du nicht.


Sicher? :> Warum bist du eigentlich nimmer im icq on vermiss dich voll =P XD


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Sicher? :> Warum bist du eigentlich nimmer im icq on vermiss dich voll =P XD


Wieso bin ich mir nur so verdammt sicher, dass du meinen damaligen Blogeintrag nicht gelesen hast? Wieso nur...


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

_Firun!!!


<--Firun Fanboy ^^_


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Was haste gegen Jakob?



owned? :>


----------



## Firun (9. Dezember 2009)

Servus Schwärmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (9. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso bin ich mir nur so verdammt sicher, dass du meinen damaligen Blogeintrag nicht gelesen hast? Wieso nur...



Das ist eine verdammt gute Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (9. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso bin ich mir nur so verdammt sicher, dass du meinen damaligen Blogeintrag nicht gelesen hast? Wieso nur...


Ich war sicher afk XD


----------



## Ol@f (9. Dezember 2009)

Abend.


----------



## Firun (9. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Firun!!!
> 
> 
> <--Firun Fanboy ^^_







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich war sicher afk XD


AFK? Ich glaube, das war die Woche, wo du weg warst...


----------



## XXI. (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Jakob?
> Oliver!



Aaaah stimmt... Wer war dann Jakob nochmal??

War Oliver nich der der Darkelves und Empire spielt? Ich find den eigentlich ganz nett...


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Servus Schwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Servus 


Ol@f schrieb:


> Abend.


Abend.



Khorhiil schrieb:


> fail



Warum fail? XD Ich habe ein Fragezeichen hinter meinen Beitrag gesetzt xD


----------



## White-Frost (9. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> AFK? Ich glaube, das war die Woche, wo du weg warst...


Das wär ja ne noch bessere Entschuldigung hmm wo find ich den^^


----------



## XXI. (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ja richtig..
> 
> Jakob sagt mir grad nix, war schon lang nich mehr drin..3 monate wie gesagt.
> 
> Warst schonmal im GW augsburg oder wie?



Ich bin normalerweise in Stuttgart, gehe aber alle 3 Wochen nach Augsburg und spiel dann da ein paar Runden^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Das wär ja ne noch bessere Entschuldigung hmm wo find ich den^^


Gar nicht mehr, denn der ist abgeschaltet... würde dir eh nicht gefallen, was dort steht und ich werde es hier eh nicht noch einmal posten...


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

_YOutube Hasst mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Aaaah stimmt... Wer war dann Jakob nochmal??
> 
> War Oliver nich der der Darkelves und Empire spielt? Ich find den eigentlich ganz nett...



Kommst du aus "auch" aus Augsburg?


----------



## White-Frost (9. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gar nicht mehr, denn der ist abgeschaltet... würde dir eh nicht gefallen, was dort steht und ich werde es hier eh nicht noch einmal posten...


Aso ok


----------



## XXI. (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Kommst du aus "auch" aus Augsburg?





XXI. schrieb:


> Ich bin normalerweise in Stuttgart, gehe aber alle 3 Wochen nach Augsburg und spiel dann da ein paar Runden^^


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _YOutube Hasst mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dafür haben wir dich lieb


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2009)

was liegt am strand und stottert?


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir dich lieb



^^


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was liegt am strand und stottert?



Lachmann?


----------



## XXI. (9. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> was liegt am strand und stottert?



hmm ein stotternder Wal?


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Lachmann?


EINE NUSCHEL!

und was liegt am strand, stottert und hat schnupfen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Lachmann?



nö :<


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Der war böse.



War doch net böse gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lachmann!!! luv ya


----------



## XXI. (9. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nö :<



Ach lüg doch nicht (:


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

Lasst Lachmann in Ruhe!


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und was liegt am strand, stottert und hat schnupfen?


hört auf lachmann zu dissen, neue frage!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Lachmann!!! luv ya





Khorhiil schrieb:


> Lachmann?
> will auch mal fies sein XD





XXI. schrieb:


> Ach lüg doch nicht (:



ich mach irgendwas falsch ...


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Aber ich liebkose Lachmann wenn er stotternd am Strand liegt..


Mir scheint, dass wir bald ein homo-Ehepaar hier im Nachtschwärmer haben...
Und dabei meinte Lachmann immer, er wäre voll hetero...


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Lasst Lachmann in Ruhe!


genau!


> Aber ich liebkose Lachmann wenn er stotternd am Strand liegt..


 Und khoriil, vergiss es. Dazu muesste einer von euch beiden tot sein hehehe


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir scheint, dass wir bald ein homo-Ehepaar hier im Nachtschwärmer haben...
> Und dabei meinte Lachmann immer, er wäre voll hetero...



das geht alles von ihm aus!


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich mach irgendwas falsch ...



Mhmm .. siehe meine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> wer hat nen schaden?


ich hab die neue frage in der quote gehabt x.x

egal, wer hat nen schaden... lachmann?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Mhmm .. siehe meine Signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



echt nicht nett


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> echt nicht nett



Nicht verzagen Lachmann


dragon1 schrieb:


> @razyl: Du vlt, ich nicht...


----------



## XXI. (9. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir scheint, dass wir bald ein homo-Ehepaar hier im Nachtschwärmer haben...
> Und dabei meinte Lachmann immer, er wäre voll hetero...






XXI. schrieb:


> Ach lüg doch nicht (:


----------



## Exeliron (9. Dezember 2009)

nabend, zam-jünger modell 3.0, was sagt ihr dazu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ja du bewegst deinen Hintern nich hier nach Augsburg und bietest dich mir an, mein Freundchen!



^


dragon1 schrieb:


> Nicht verzagen Lachmann



=
*pistole an den kopf halt*
leb wohl, o du grausame welt


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> echt nicht nett



Du bist und bleibst mein bester Internetfreund! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab sonst keine


----------



## XXI. (9. Dezember 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> nabend, zam-jünger modell 3.0, was sagt ihr dazu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bidder


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Bayern: CL Achtelfinale
Stuttgart: CL Achtelfinale
Wolfsburg: JAHAHAHA RAUS!


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

_

xD _


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Realmserver sind nicht aktiv..., never play on a patch day. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (9. Dezember 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> nabend, zam-jünger modell 3.0, was sagt ihr dazu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Super , echt jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (9. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bayern: CL Achtelfinale
> Stuttgart: CL Achtelfinale
> Wolfsburg: JAHAHAHA RAUS!



Suttgart hält sich dafür in der BL nichtmehr lange...


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Super , echt jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich liebe diesen smiley xD


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Suttgart hält sich dafür in der BL nichtmehr lange...


Glaub ich nicht =) Hertha hält sich nemmer lange, aber der neue Trainer bei Stuttgart scheint ja schon mal ein wenig was zu bringen...



Khorhiil schrieb:


> Bayern war gestern echt gut drauf..


Jap, das war der deutsche Fußball, den ich sehen möchte und nicht den anderen 85% Durchschnittskick (Huhu, Jogi Löw!)


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich mach mich jetzt mal unbeliebt...

Ihr seid alles totale Versager!


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich liebe diesen smiley xD


me2^^


----------



## Bader1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Balu is doch voll ein schwuler Pedobär!


----------



## XXI. (9. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich liebe diesen smiley xD



Deine Nase ist schon braun....

Wieso werden GMs immer vergöttert?


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

_Yay Firun Benutz meine Smileys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ich mach mich jetzt mal unbeliebt...
> 
> Ihr seid alles totale Versager!


Jap, das bin ich und ich bin verdammt noch mal stolz darauf


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Al'Akir ist voll.. Position in der Warteschlange 620... und bald wieder mimimimi..


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Dezember 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Deine Nase ist schon braun....


hm?


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Deine Nase ist schon braun....
> 
> Wieso werden GMs immer vergöttert?




_Weil sie es konnen ??

@Brille er meint damit du sollst aus seinem a*** raus klettern dnek ich ^^_


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm?


Brille, seit wann bist du politisch rechts orientiert?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

Wie macht ihr diese Smilies? Die hab ich alle in msn .. wie bekomm ich die hier rein? XD


----------



## XXI. (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich schnapp mir jetzt nen Kasten Wulle und geh Englisch lernen...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Dezember 2009)

NAbend Buffies


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille, seit wann bist du politisch rechts orientiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


o_O


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> NAbend Buffies


Huhu Schweinchen *hmmm Schwein*


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> NAbend Buffies


abend...und mach ja keine Schweinereien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr diese Smilies? Die hab ich alle in msn .. wie bekomm ich die hier rein? XD



_
Frag mich mal nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> NAbend Buffies



Serfurz


----------



## Firun (9. Dezember 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Ich schnapp mir jetzt nen Kasten Wulle und geh Englisch lernen...



viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

unterlasst bitte diese schweinischen witze


----------



## XXI. (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr diese Smilies? Die hab ich alle in msn .. wie bekomm ich die hier rein? XD



There is a cool Button, which is called "Bild einfügen". It's right under your "Schriftart"


----------



## Exeliron (9. Dezember 2009)

ich bin schon wieder weg, morgen deutsch-klausur *würg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Frag mich mal nett
> 
> 
> ...


GIB SIE HER
SCHNELL!


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Frag mich mal nett
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geehrter Rexo,

mit diesem Schreiben wollte ich ihnen eine kurze Frage stellen. Wie füge ich diese Smilies in einen meiner Buffed Beiträge ein? Ich habe diese Smilies auch in meinem Windows Live Messenger Profil. Als Emote. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe doch sehr auf eine Antwort. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Bierkasten


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

_Kasten und krona sihr bekommt gleich die Liste mit dne Smiley´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## XXI. (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> thats very wrong
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Khorhiil schrieb:


> Japjapjap!!!!



DOOOOOOUBLE POOOOOOOST


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> lest ihr eig auch beim 3.3 trailer am ende immer Fail of the Lichking? XD



No!


----------



## Firun (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> lest ihr eig auch beim 3.3 trailer am ende immer Fail of the Lichking? XD



wenn ich im forum sehe was so los ist könnte ich mir das sogar vorstellen, ich hatte keine Probleme, gepatcht play button gedrückt eingeloggt  kurz hin und her gelaufen ausgeloggt und gut wars   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Liebe muss weh tun



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> lest ihr eig auch beim 3.3 trailer am ende immer Fail of the Lichking? XD


Ich lese seit den Release von Wrath of The Lichking diesen Satz...


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

UND ICH VERFIC*TE SCHEI*E NOCH MAL, KANN NICHT SPIELEN - das seit 28. August da mein PC immernoch in der Reparatur ist - DAS IST KAKA!


----------



## Firun (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Hab ich genauso gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann hatten wir wohl mehr Glück als Verstand ;D


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

_Noch einer da der die SMileys Will ??_


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

Wer will mein Fan werden? Der erste wird's umsonst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

_Orginal is besser^^_


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Wer will mein Fan werden? Der erste wird's umsonst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


N E V E R


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> N E V E R



Hmm, schlaf nochmal drüber und sags mir morgen nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Wer will mein Fan werden? Der erste wird's umsonst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich werde der erste und verkaufe die fanschaft für 50 cent weniger als deinen preis


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> N E V E R


 Q F T


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Hmm, schlaf nochmal drüber und sags mir morgen nochmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Antwort wird morgen haargenau gleich ausfallen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Wer will mein Fan werden? Der erste wird's umsonst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bringt das irgendwelche vorteile?


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich werde der erste und verkaufe die fanschaft für 50 cent weniger als deinen preis



Tjoa.. hätts ja eig so für 2,14€ verkauft


----------



## Firun (9. Dezember 2009)

Rexo hat ja ein tolles Gästebuch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Tjoa.. hätts ja eig so für 2,14€ verkauft


BIERKASTEN FANSCHAFT FÜR NUR 1,50 EURO, GREIFT ZU!


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bringt das irgendwelche vorteile?


nichts was fuer dich relevant ist...kein bier, kein metal, keine leichen.


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bringt das irgendwelche vorteile?



Nja duu kommst nicht rein! Du hast doch schon nen eigenen Fanclub ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

juhu!
ich krieg morgen endlich n neuen mp3 player!


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

bin weg cu


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> juhu!
> ich krieg morgen endlich n neuen mp3 player!



juhu und ich muss morgen zum zahnartzt :/


Edou schrieb:


> bin weg cu



nacht


----------



## Firun (9. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> bin weg cu



servus, hau rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. Dezember 2009)

boah das neue gruppensuch system in wow ist zu genial...


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Vergiss es. Ich hab dir doch schon gesagt das du mit lachmann nur  ... .... wenn einer von euch tot ist


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> juhu und ich muss morgen zum zahnartzt :/



har har har


leck mich dragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> boah das neue gruppensuch system in wow ist zu genial...



Das mit den verschiedenen Servern? Weiß nicht ^^ Ich spiel seit n paar monaten nimmer^^


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> boah das neue gruppensuch system in wow ist zu genial...


es ist der absolute hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Rexo hat ja ein tolles Gästebuch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Daxter Mario. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> _Nerven auch SIE solche Sätze? Dann werden sie jetzt Khorhiil Fan und erhalten ein Schamhaar gratis dazu!_



NIEMALS!


ich bleib lachmannologe :3


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> _Nerven auch SIE solche Sätze? Dann werden sie jetzt Khorhiil Fan und erhalten ein Schamhaar gratis dazu!_


du schreibst wie rexo, das macht mir angst


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> es ist der absolute hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Noch mehr Randomgroups, die mal so den Content schaffen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> har har har
> 
> 
> leck mich dragon
> ...


mwhahahahahahahhahahahahhaa *diabolisch lach* *sich verschluck* *sterb* *scheisse jetzt bin ich LAchmann ausgliefert* *Gott bitte lass meine Leiche verschwinden bevor Lachmann sie sieht* *huch, grad noch mal*


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Lasst Lachmann in Ruhe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja Mam...


----------



## Arosk (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> IST ES DAS MIT DEN VERSCHIEDENEN SERVERN? XDD



jo


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> mwhahahahahahahhahahahahhaa *diabolisch lach* *sich verschluck* *sterb* *scheisse jetzt bin ich LAchmann ausgliefert* *Gott bitte lass meine Leiche verschwinden bevor Lachmann sie sieht* *huch, grad noch mal*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

_Firun ??

Mein daxter mario klappt nicht im GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Anschlusstreffer Urziceni STUTTGART HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (9. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Firun ??
> 
> Mein daxter mario klappt nicht im GB
> 
> ...



hab ich gesehen, danke für den Eintrag, macht doch nix , der wille zaehlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> hab ich gesehen, danke für den Eintrag, macht doch nix , der wille zaehlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Dan Nochma als Wille hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619; _


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sry...ich mach 2 tage keine witze ueber deine Nekroph... ups^^ Aber ab jetzt wirklich, versprochen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Leichmann18.de
> 
> Wenn auch SIE gerne Leichen schänden und auf der Suche nach einem nekrophilen Abenteuer sind..
> 
> ...



du bist toof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alles toof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*ICH BIN NICHT NEKROPHIL*


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

_Lasst Lachmann doch in ruhe man -.-_


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lasst Lachmann doch in ruhe man -.-_


genau los auf den furry!!!


----------



## Arosk (9. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lasst Lachmann doch in ruhe man -.-_



Ja, der arme Deichmann...


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Schaut euch das mal bitte 4 oder 5 mal hintereinander an! Ihr müsst anfangen zu lachen!


Irgendwie ... nicht


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> jo


jo macht total bock mit den random groups dadurch zu huschen, endlich mal ne echt geile neuerung und das wurde perfekt umgesetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Schaut euch das mal bitte 4 oder 5 mal hintereinander an! Ihr müsst anfangen zu lachen!



das glaub ich dem sogar Oo


Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, der arme Deichmann...



F*CK YOU F*CKING FAGGOT!!111 drölf


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> genau los auf den furry!!!


_
FIRUN!!!HILFE!!!

**weglauf**_


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo macht total bock mit den random groups dadurch zu huschen, endlich mal ne echt geile neuerung und das wurde perfekt umgesetzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

bin ma weg... määhh D:


nacht


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nich weinen razyl..


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Denkst du gerade das selbe wie ich?..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das WoW nur noch 100% Casual ist? 



Tabuno schrieb:


> nich weinen razyl..



10:25... das war mal World of Warcraft


----------



## Firun (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Du Schwuchtel!!
> 
> GZ zu 1k Posts!



GZ zur ersten Verwarnung wegen Verstoß gegen die Netiquette .


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> GZ zur ersten Verwarnung wegen Verstoß gegen die Netiquette .


Hahahahaha xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> GZ zur ersten Verwarnung wegen Verstoß gegen die Netiquette .



epic pwnd xD

ahahahaahah


so nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> GZ zur ersten Verwarnung wegen Verstoß gegen die Netiquette .






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das WoW nur noch 100% Casual ist?
> 10:25... das war mal World of Warcraft


nope, Classic war World of Warcraft, ab BC kamen die 12 Jährigen Leutchen dazu die das Spiel zerstört haben.. Vielleicht war das PvE ok, aber Abhärtung hat alles zerstört.


----------



## Arosk (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Schmecken euch Bananen?



jo


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> GZ zur ersten Verwarnung wegen Verstoß gegen die Netiquette .


Bannhammer und so, Firun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (9. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Bannhammer und so, Firun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja jetzt nicht gleich mit Kanonen auf Fliegen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nope, Classic war World of Warcraft, ab BC kamen *die 12 Jährigen Leutchen* dazu die das Spiel zerstört haben.. Vielleicht war das PvE ok, aber Abhärtung hat alles zerstört.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dazu sag ich mal gar nichts Tabuno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Classic war gut, BC war das beste Addon (<3), Wotlk ist der Untergang... 
Früher: der neuste Boss tot, riesen Geschrei im TS...
heute: Neuster Boss tot... kein geschrei, sondern ein "GZ"... toll...


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> naja jetzt nicht gleich mit Kanonen auf Fliegen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bist hier jetzt der neue Chef und so, ne? Aber ich könnte Lillyan verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Khorhill indem sie die Community zerstören und damit den Hauptbestandteil des Spiels, dafür kann Blizz nix, aber sie haben nach Classic auch Fehler gemacht.


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Mit BC hat WoW am meisten Spaß gemacht <3


Jap, es war die beste Zeit.
In BC hat einfach die Mischung von Casual und Core-Gamern gepasst - der Schwierigkeitsgrad war nahezu perfekt. Man konnte als Casual schon was reißen, aber eben nicht alles und nur recht langsam. Als Coregamer hat man einiges gerissen und man hatte schwere Endgegner, tolle Instanzen und man hatte den Content nicht innerhalb von 3 Tagen durch.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Mit BC hat WoW am meisten Spaß gemacht <3


Dass sagen die, die nie Classic gespielt haben. Wenn ich nur an die alten Alterac-Bgs denke...


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Dass sagen die, die nie Classic gespielt haben. Wenn ich nur an die alten Alterac-Bgs denke...


PvE > PvP


----------



## Arosk (9. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> PvE > PvP



PVP > PVE GTFO!


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Mit meinen 3 alten Accounts hab ich ca 4.000 Posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn du einmal permabanned bist Hausverbot und so aber egal.^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> PVP > PVE GTFO!


Sieht man an Warhammer... war wohl nichts mit PvP... 
PVE trifft immer noch die meisten Spieler, denn ein Großteil will eine Story erleben, will "epische" Kämpfe bestehen und sich nicht stundenlang mit der anderen Fraktion sich eins auf den Deckel hauen


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Die Aussage find ich ziemlich unüberlegt.
> Starke Verallgemeinerung.


Ich finde es nur kurios, dass die Aussage von Tabuno kommt, der selbst erst 14 bzw. 15 ist. Nichts gegen Ihn, aber die Aussage klingt ein wenig kurios...


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Was hat das damit zutun?
> oO


Was meinst du denn mit 3 alte Accounts?
Zu BC sag ich nur: LASORGUNNZ PEW PEW


----------



## Firun (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ich hab noch keine Nachricht bekommen :O



Sie haben Post .


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn mit 3 alte Accounts?
> Zu BC sag ich nur: LASORGUNNZ PEW PEW


Und? Es hat verdammt viel Spaß gemacht - der Schwierigskeitgrad war super, die Instanzen waren nice, die Gebiete stimmig usw. - es war das beste Addon und es war die Blüte von WoW. Daran wird auch Cataclysm nichts ändern können.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur kurios, dass die Aussage von Tabuno kommt, der selbst erst 14 bzw. 15 ist. Nichts gegen Ihn, aber die Aussage klingt ein wenig kurios...


Genau, weil ich mich in dem Alter schon benehmen konnte!


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Sie haben Post .


_
Firun mir is Langweilig und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Genau, weil ich mich in dem Alter schon benehmen konnte!


Ich hatte damals viele 13 und 12 jährige in meiner Gilde und die konnten sich acuh benehmen. Man sollte nicht zu schnell alle in eine Kiste werfen, denn ein Großteil kann sich benehmen.


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Und ich hab schon eine Idee für einen neuen Blogeintrag mwhahah.
WoW flamen mwhahaha


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir aber...


Ach anhand 10 Posts willst du mein Verhalten beurteilen können? Interessant!


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ach anhand 10 Posts willst du mein Verhalten beurteilen können? Interessant!


Warum haust du eigentlich nicht den Link zu meinen Blog unter das Banner?


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ehm, logik?
> 
> Ich kann mir nur 10 Posts durchlesen und feststellen das du 12 Jährige flamesd weil sie angeblich WoW kaputt gemacht haben.
> Aber selbst zu BC nicht viel älter gewesen sein dürftest.
> ...


Auch wenn ich es nicht gerne tue:
/sign


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum haust du eigentlich nicht den Link zu meinen Blog unter das Banner?


Weil es nicht geht...
@ Khorhiil Es fängt z. B. schon bei den Namen an wie: Currywurst und so..
@ Razyl ach unter.. ist doch egal aber von mir aus..^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Weil es nicht geht...
> @ Khorhiil Es fängt z. B. schon bei den Namen an wie: Currywurst und so..
> @ Razyl ach unter.. ist doch egal aber von mir aus..^^


Ja unter einfach:
[.url]URL[.img]BILDadresse[./img][./url]


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja unter einfach:
> [.url]URL[.img]BILDadresse[./img][./url]


So besser?
edit: achso.. ne sry bin zu faul wer auf deinen Blog will klickt halt auf den Link.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Mhm.. naja egal lassen wir das.
> Will dich hier auch nicht verurteilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann ja sein das ich mir widerspreche aber die meisten in dem Alter können sich noch nicht richtig benehmen von daher würde ich es nicht mal schlimm finden wenn die USK auf 18 erhöht wird, auch wenn ich damit in Schwierigkeiten kommen würde..^^
@ all bin ma off gn8


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

_Mir is Langweilig_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Dezember 2009)

Da wird dir wieder froh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Firun (9. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is Langweilig_



kenn ich irgendwie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Da wird dir wieder froh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Was zum Teufel _


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

gott die bassistin ist sowas lecker *Schnurrrrrrrr* :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Dezember 2009)

Geb bei Google mal >>kann man<< ein. Da kommen einige lustige Sachen als Vorschlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Firun (9. Dezember 2009)

ich geh Fernsehen , man sieht sich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> kenn ich irgendwie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Glaub ich dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ne Gepimpte version von Lasst uns froh und munter sein_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Dezember 2009)

Rexo, vote mal deine Flops des Jahres danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

_Muss ich ??_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Muss ich ??_



Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Arosk (9. Dezember 2009)

bissel spät, aber GTFO heißt get the f*ck off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Und ich? Ich muss auf meinen Vater warte, bis der mir die Haare schneiden will .. -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Gibts nix zum lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch^^


----------



## Rexo (9. Dezember 2009)

_Bin auch schlafen gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasse euch was Hier <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bin auch schlafen gn8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wuhuuu n plüsch^^ *plüsch knuddl*

gn8 Rexo^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Dezember 2009)

damit ham se bei toc gestartet... die anfangsmelodie ist einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

fahr zur hölle brille


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2009)

wtf? ne brille soll in den himmel zu den tunten engeln mit den schwulen harfen gehn^^

den will ich net bei mir in der hölle-.-


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> brille stirb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haste also net frei bekommn?


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> mit ggnadexD
> ich hab mir grad auf youtube vid von gestern angeguckt und ich hätte weinen können..


khorhiil du wirst mir immer sympatischer vll add ich dich doch noch in lokalisten 

naja ich geh jetzt penn0rn!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> noch wer da?


nee...


----------



## Arosk (9. Dezember 2009)

jo


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2009)

gn8 an die die gegangen sind


und ich bin iwie noch n bisserl hier glaub ich


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Deine Signatur erinert mich immer wieder an dieses Sir Krokodiel .. oder wie man das schrebt ... von one piece ... soll der das sein oder was?


das ist kenpachi aus bleach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist kenpachi aus bleach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jawohl ja^^

sir crocodile... wtf?^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2009)

Sir Crocodile:







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Zaraki Kenpachi:








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        













net ganz der selbe^^


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> So LEude, bin off, guts nächtle



gn8^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Dezember 2009)

bin auch mal wech gn8^^


----------



## Manoroth (10. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bin auch mal wech gn8^^



gn8 brille^^


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

_edit : ARRG!!! FAIL POST!!!_


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

Alt, aber gut


----------



## mookuh (10. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alt, aber gut




Eure Mütter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich schaus mir garnicht erst an ..



Doch tu es!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## mookuh (10. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin



Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. Dezember 2009)

wo ist benji9, ich brauch nen christ zum beichten!


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin


Abend Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Dezember 2009)

Woopie, Popstarsfinale \o/


----------



## Tabuno (10. Dezember 2009)

jo schalalalal ich habn keylogger aufn pc und bybye pc


----------



## mookuh (10. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin



kurze frage du hast am 18.2 geburtstag oder?



Kronas schrieb:


> wo ist benji9, ich brauch nen christ zum beichten!



was hast du schon wieder angestellt? ^^


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Woopie, Popstarsfinale \o/




_Igit :/_


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wo ist benji9, ich brauch nen christ zum beichten!



ich als gläubiger christ kann dir weiterhelfen *seine satans hörner versteck*


Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Lachmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



moin razyl^^



alles fit bei euch?
bei mir schon, hab meinen neuen mp3 player bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ moooooooooooooooooooooooh
jep, hab ich


----------



## mookuh (10. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Woopie, Popstarsfinale \o/



laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig



Tabuno schrieb:


> jo schalalalal ich habn keylogger aufn pc und bybye pc



tschüss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Woopie, Popstarsfinale \o/


Wieso war das so klar, dass du so einen Dreck guckst?



Tabuno schrieb:


> jo schalalalal ich habn keylogger aufn pc und bybye pc


HAHA!


----------



## Kronas (10. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Woopie, Popstarsfinale \o/


aus dem fernseher kam 'Live aus Oberhausen!' 
ich dreh mich um: 'Höh, Oberhausen, da war doch gestern das In Flames Konzert, Bandinterview oder sowas?'
und was kommt für ein scheiß? popstars...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Woopie, Popstarsfinale \o/


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nabend Buffies

Lekraan warst du nicht mal Bierkasten?=D


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> alles fit bei euch?
> bei mir schon, hab meinen neuen mp3 player bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap, alles fit. Hoffe ich :X
The Saboteur ist so geil <3


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

_Kennt sich einer mit den YOutube regel aus ??_


----------



## Kronas (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wtf lekraan


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Lekraan warst du nicht mal Bierkasten?=D


schnelles schweinchen^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kennt sich einer mit den YOutube regel aus ??_


Was willste denn wissen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Taaaaaag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Jap, alles fit. Hoffe ich :X
> The Saboteur ist so geil <3



is das n spiel? O_o


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is das n spiel? O_o


Ja, was sonst? oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, was sonst? oO



hätt ja auch ein film sein können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr? XD
> Ja ich war mal Bierkasten!
> 
> 
> ...


WIE zum teufel Oo???? Ich wil auch nimmer meinen Kiddie-namen haben^^


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Als nächstes heiß ich Krônàs



Glaub ich nicht. *g*


----------



## mookuh (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr? XD
> Ja ich war mal Bierkasten!
> 
> 
> ...



das hab ich in WoW immer gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 er hat mich immer wieder auf die igno gesetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (10. Dezember 2009)

ebay sollte verklagt werden...


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was willste denn wissen?




_Was Muss ich machen wne ich n Fan Video von einem Song mache damit das vidoe nicht gelöscht wierd oder der audio track entfernt wierd ??_


----------



## Firun (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr? XD
> Ja ich war mal Bierkasten!
> 
> 
> ...




schon wieder den Namen geändert ?  hast du Gutscheine bei ZAM ? 

ach ja nabend Schwärmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hätt ja auch ein film sein können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, es ist ein GTA im zweiten Weltkrieg mit einen so geilen grafischen Stil mwhahah+
Und was in GTA das Haus ist, ist in The Saboteur das Bordell mit Hinterzimmer


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht. *g*


_

Ich denke eher Sir Spamelot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nich wahr Zam ^^

Monthy Phyton rockt ^^_


----------



## Kronas (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Was Muss ich machen wne ich n Fan Video von einem Song mache damit das vidoe nicht gelöscht wierd oder der audio track entfernt wierd ??_


kein fan video machen xD


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ebay sollte verklagt werden...


Wieso?



Rexo schrieb:


> _Was Muss ich machen wne ich n Fan Video von einem Song mache damit das vidoe nicht gelöscht wierd oder der audio track entfernt wierd ??_


Gar nichts. Einfach nur hoffen, dass der Inhalt-Betreiber nichts dagegen sagt.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich wil auch nimmer meinen Kiddie-namen haben^^


Wenn ich gemein wär.... ach, ich verkneifs mir :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, es ist ein GTA im zweiten Weltkrieg mit einen so geilen grafischen Stil mwhahah+
> Und was in GTA das Haus ist, ist in The Saboteur das Bordell mit Hinterzimmer



hört sich ja nett an ^^ 
hab ich glaub ich auch schonmal was von gehört .. mhh


----------



## mookuh (10. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, es ist ein GTA im zweiten Weltkrieg mit einen so geilen grafischen Stil mwhahah+
> Und was in GTA das Haus ist, ist in The Saboteur das Bordell mit Hinterzimmer



hört sich schonmal interessant amn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> schnelles schweinchen^^



pfff kein Sarkasmus, bitte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (10. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso?


illegaler handel


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> schon wieder den Namen geändert ?  hast du Gutscheine bei ZAM ?
> 
> ach ja nabend Schwärmer
> 
> ...



_
YAY!!!!


Nabend Firun!!

Dein Persönlicher Fanboy is da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Daxter Mario. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hört sich ja nett an ^^
> hab ich glaub ich auch schonmal was von gehört .. mhh


Lachmann: du müsstest eh im Spiel die Option "Nacktheit" ausschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mookuh schrieb:


> hört sich schonmal interessant amn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nichts für Kühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (10. Dezember 2009)

verdammt ich brauch irgendwo her so ne weihnachtsmütze für meine kuh :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> pfff kein Sarkasmus, bitte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rudi die rennsau


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> illegaler handel


Wäre mir neu...


----------



## Tabuno (10. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu...


goldverkauf ist illegal und verstößt gegen die nutzungsbedingungen von blizzard entertainment


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann: du müsstest eh im Spiel die Option "Nacktheit" ausschalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



werd ich aber nicht tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> YAY!!!!
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Rexo ist halt doch der Beste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gar nichts. Einfach nur hoffen, dass der Inhalt-Betreiber nichts dagegen sagt.



_
Denke versuche ma den Ganzen Standart alle rechte an dne Künstler Blablabla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lillyan (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Was Muss ich machen wne ich n Fan Video von einem Song mache damit das vidoe nicht gelöscht wierd oder der audio track entfernt wierd ??_


Es gibt eine Seite mit Künstlern, die ihre Lieder zur "freien Verfügung" stellen, solang man sie nicht verkauft. Mir fällt der Name leider nicht mehr ein, aber die könnte man gefahrlos verwenden.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gar nichts. Einfach nur hoffen, dass der Inhalt-Betreiber nichts dagegen sagt.


was ist wenn man das Lied um 10% beschleunigt oder so? Hat n typ mit allen Disturbed Liedern gemacht und sie sind jetzt ziemlich lang im netz


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Seite mit Künstlern, die ihre Lieder zur "freien Verfügung" stellen, solang man sie nicht verkauft. Mir fällt der Name leider nicht mehr ein, aber die könnte man gefahrlos verwenden.



_Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will Nammlich wieder anfangen Diverse Musik Video´s mit Sims 2 nach zu machen ^^
 Hatte ma n My Vidoe acc der wurde aber gespert weil ich n parr unpassende szenen zu Rammsteins -SPieluhr gemacht hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Rexo ist halt doch der Beste
> ...



&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9608;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608; 

Wer ist jetzt der Beste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich? Oo



nee ich hab immer irgendwelche Krônás erstellt und kronas angeschrieben und er hat mich immer nur auf die igno gesetzt


----------



## Lillyan (10. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;
> &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
> &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9608;
> &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9608;
> ...


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww *kopier*


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;
> &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
> &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9608;
> &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9608;
> ...




Billige Copy :/ von meinem daxter-Mario


----------



## mookuh (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich will das video haben^^


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich will das video haben^^


_
Hab ich leide rnich mehr is shcon2 Jahre her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Lillyan dooo



Ich glaub ich hab mich in ihre Stimme verliebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> goldverkauf ist illegal und verstößt gegen die nutzungsbedingungen von blizzard entertainment


So what? Ist doch egal, ob man es bei Ebay anbietet oder auf anderen Seiten... wer sich Gold kaufen will kommt auch so an Gold. Besonders, da ich darin keine Probleme sehe...



DER schrieb:


> werd ich aber nicht tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil du nur Brüste sehen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (10. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;
> &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
> &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9608;
> &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9608;
> ...




Das könnte ihm gefährlich werden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil du nur Brüste sehen willst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie so ziemlich jeder andere mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Das könnte ihm gefährlich werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_NEIN BITTE NICH DU AUCH NOCH!!!!!

**depri wierd**
_


----------



## Tabuno (10. Dezember 2009)

ach sollen sie doch das ganze internet zensieren lieber stoppschild auf ebay bin ich für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Ich glaub ich hab mich in ihre Stimme verliebt
> ...


Glaub einzige Pop-Saengerin die ich halbwegs mag^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie so ziemlich jeder andere mann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, ich glaube, da gab es noch die vom anderen Ufer :X 

Egal, Brüste sind nebensächlich in The Saboteur


----------



## mookuh (10. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, ich glaube, da gab es noch die vom anderen Ufer :X
> 
> Egal, Brüste sind nebensächlich in The Saboteur



für manche leute sind sie die hauptsache


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ach sollen sie doch das ganze internet zensieren lieber stoppschild auf ebay bin ich für
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gott ey, wie kann man nur so einen bescheuerten hass schieben, weil sich ein paar Idioten Gold kaufen...


----------



## Kronas (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _NEIN BITTE NICH DU AUCH NOCH!!!!!
> 
> **depri wierd**
> _


rexo depri machen 1/1
rexo verscheuchen 0/1


----------



## mookuh (10. Dezember 2009)

so ich bin mal weg cya


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Glaub einzige Pop-Saengerin die ich halbwegs mag^^


_
Vergisss Christina Sturmer ich hab mich in Mimi´s Stimme verliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> rexo depri machen 1/1
> rexo verscheuchen 0/1



was ist die belohnung?


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

<<3 Sabaton^^






> was ist die belohnung?


PAH dir gehts nur ums geld...es ist so ein spass, dass es nichtmal sinn machen muss


----------



## mookuh (10. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> *wein* es gibt 2 Gilden die ich liebe.. die 1. ist nach 3 Jahren komplett kaputt.
> Dann die hier steht auch am Abgrund waaah!



deine liebe schadet allen :/


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> rexo depri machen 1/1
> *rexo verscheuchen 0/1*




_Traum weiter _


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was ist die belohnung?



-.-


----------



## mookuh (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Traum weiter _



kusch weg, hau ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wer schaut sich den Film an? ^^ Ich schau ihn an  André .... wieder Big Popcorn! XDD
> 
> 
> 
> Den Trailer kansnte dir 3, 4 mal reinziehen .. es wird nicht langweilig sondern man bekommt nur umso mehr lust drauf^^


ICH ICH mit 4 Freunden^^


----------



## Kronas (10. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was ist die belohnung?


[Abend ohne Rexo]


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> -.-



wollt nur gucken was es zu holen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OMG!!11
ÄPIX!!11


----------



## mookuh (10. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> nEEd!!11



verscheuch ihn^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

Wieso glaube ich nur, dass Avatar so ein Mistfilm wird. Sorry, aber mister Cameron ist zu spät dran


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

_Einen Abend ohne mich Wierd es Niemals geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

HAAAARD ROOOCKING!!


----------



## Lillyan (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Den Trailer kansnte dir 3, 4 mal reinziehen .. es wird nicht langweilig sondern man bekommt nur umso mehr lust drauf^^


Ich fand die Trailer ehrlich gesagt sehr langweilig, sogar auf der großen Leinwand. Da gibt es viele andere Filme für die ich mich weit mehr interessiere :>


----------



## mookuh (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Einen Abend ohne mich Wierd es Niemals geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




auch die wirst einst weichen Furry


zumindest irgendwann für mindestens einen abend


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> auch die wirst einst weichen Furry
> 
> 
> zumindest irgendwann für mindestens einen abend



_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Niemals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich fand die Trailer ehrlich gesagt sehr langweilig, sogar auf der großen Leinwand. Da gibt es viele andere Filme für die ich mich weit mehr interessiere :>


Du intressierst dich fuer diese Pop-wasauchimmer...das sagt schon alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *pfeif*


----------



## mookuh (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Dochmals  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




aber ich bin erst mal weg bye


----------



## Kronas (10. Dezember 2009)

*rexomeintesistcopyrightbildistnunweg*
fix'd with paint


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> kein bock auf arbeit morgen -.-


positiv sehn, uebermorgen WE


----------



## Firun (10. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> kein bock auf arbeit morgen -.-



Freitag, ist nur ein halber Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> fix'd with paint



epic pwnd


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

_Hab ich n seltsame Favoriten Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






_


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

DRECK!
ich schreib ja morgen AW test >_<


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> fix'd with paint




_Das Bild is Copy Right :/ _


----------



## Kronas (10. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> DRECK!
> ich schreib ja morgen AW test >_<


analwissenschaften?

btw: heute franze arbeit, schätze wird ne drei
und englisch test wiederbekommen 1- ^_^


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab ich n seltsame Favoriten Liste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> analwissenschaften?



arbeitslehre wirtschaft
oder so ...


----------



## Kronas (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das Bild is Copy Right :/ _


sach mir das doch mal früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Findest d nicht du uberreagierst etwas_


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Findest d nicht du uberreagierst etwas_


iiiiich doooooch niiiiich


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Nich so schlimm.. morgen steht der große "ich mach das lager sauber" tag an.
> hachja wird das toll -.-'
> was in 4 Tagen alles an Kartons anfallen kann..
> dazu noch der Stress mitm Ski u. Snowboard Service. Weil ja jeder auf die tolle Idee kommt 1 Tag bevor man in den Ski Urlaub fährt kanten schleifen zu lassen, wachsen etc -.-
> Das wird wieder stress..



du armer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Khorhiil schrieb:


> Analwissenschaften.. da bräuchte unser Lachmann nicht für lernen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da bin ich expertenprofiwissenschaftlerprofessor


----------



## Petersburg (10. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> iiiiich doooooch niiiiich



Aber Ich!


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

*Gemeine Antwort verkneif* ich habs versprochen^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (10. Dezember 2009)

He, Leute. Was ist denn heut' das Thema ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

_Das is Legendar 

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ja du bist der Bill Gates.. Albert Einstein der Analwissenschaft.. oder so.. xD



ein wahrer experte xD



dragon1 schrieb:


> *Gemeine Antwort verkneif* ich habs versprochen^^



BREAKING THE LAW BREAKING THE LAW


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> He, Leute. Was ist denn heut' das Thema ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schau dir den ersten Beitrag dieses Threads und du weißt es


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

hach n tolles lied zum entspannen und abreagieren...habt ihr noch welche fuer mich...?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hach n tolles lied zum entspannen und abreagieren...habt ihr noch welche fuer mich...?



weißes fleisch
hard rocking
kill main burn
death metal warmachine
blood for the bloodgod
bloodgod rising
?


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Analwissenschaft
> Nonsens


maaan es gibt ja gar keine abswechslung hier >.<


BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hach n tolles lied zum entspannen und abreagieren...habt ihr noch welche fuer mich...?




_Das Hier pwned deins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Rihanna is schon ne geile sau xD



ne... irwie nicht


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

So, morgen ist mein WoW-Artikel fertig mwhahahahaha *diabolisch lach*
So ein Drecksspiel *g*


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ne... irwie nicht


Lachmann leidet an Geschmacksverirrung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Rihanna is schon ne geile sau xD


Ich hab nicht das Blade-Syndrom aber ich muss trotzdem einspruch erheben...
AMY LEE RULEZ! Amy>Rhianna und alle anderen Saengerinen


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann leidet an Geschmacksverirrung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rihanna ist verdammt hässlich Oo


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

_EPic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> rihanna ist verdammt hässlich Oo


Sehe ich ein wenig anders :>


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> rihanna ist verdammt hässlich Oo


/sign


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sehe ich ein wenig anders :>



die "frau" hat sich total verunstaltet :O
aber gut... du findest auch fergie schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (10. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sehe ich ein wenig anders :>



Ne die ist wirklich hässlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die "frau" hat sich total verunstaltet :O
> aber gut... du findest auch fergie schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die frau wurde auch zusammengeschlagen *g*
Ja finde ich. So what? Mister Lachmann


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die "frau" hat sich total verunstaltet :O
> aber gut... du findest auch fergie schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja lachmann, das sind halt banausen...razyl findet Amy auch nicht schoen, was soll ich da sagen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du bist mein neuer Todfeind!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die frau wurde auch zusammengeschlagen *g*
> Ja finde ich. So what? Mister Lachmann



*hust* hat sie verdient *hust*
nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dragon1 schrieb:


> tja lachmann, das sind halt banausen...razyl findet Amy auch nicht schoen, was soll ich da sagen...



da kann man nix mehr sagen :x


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> tja lachmann, das sind halt banausen...razyl findet Amy auch nicht schoen, was soll ich da sagen...


Das ich einen anderen Geschmack habe? Stimmt, da wär ja in diesen Thread niemand drauf gekommen..


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was ist dadran schön? ^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (10. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> tja lachmann, das sind halt banausen...razyl findet Amy auch nicht schoen, was soll ich da sagen...



Amy Lee > Fergie > all


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

_Rihanna is noch schön gegen die Arme Frau hier wie weit sie der schonheits wahn getrieben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

hah! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, bin weg ^^
gute nacht euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

Lachmann ist ein Emo! Seine Rasierklingen haben ihn verraten!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (10. Dezember 2009)

REXO ICH WOLLTE GRAD WAS ESSEN -.-' !!!!


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> REXO ICH WOLLTE GRAD WAS ESSEN -.-' !!!!



_Was kanne ich dafur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Was kanne ich dafur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Bild gehört in den ZombieapokalypseThread -.-


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Check ich nicht :/


War mir klar, dass du das nicht checkst


----------



## Kronas (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> HAHA EIN RECHTRSCHREIBFEHLER!!! Es heißt nicht "dafur", sondern "daf*ü*r".


in luxemburg ham die keine umlaute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (10. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> in luxemburg ham die keine umlaute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sollen sie sich welche von uns Türken nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ich einen anderen Geschmack habe? Stimmt, da wär ja in diesen Thread niemand drauf gekommen..


das musst grad du sagen, der alle niedermacht, die anders ueber spiele/schoenheit denken >.<


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ah, Rexo is aus Luxemburg? ^^




_Jackpot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das musst grad du sagen, der alle niedermacht, die anders ueber spiele/schoenheit denken >.<


Hab ich noch nie bemerkt, dass ich so etwas mache... ich bringe höchstens Kritik an, die einige Leute nicht verstehen... besonders viele im buffed forum


----------



## Edou (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi ich hab quel delar >.<


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jackpot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das mit den Umlauten war ernst gemeint oder ? 
*Holt das "Selfpwnd"-Schild heraus*

Edhit : Bin ja auch gar kein *Türke* Ich rede nicht viel türkisch, ich mag kein Fussball und steh' nicht auf türkische musik PP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Hi ich hab quel delar >.<


WoC FTW!!111111


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> die luxemburger sprechen komisch..


_
Is der Französiche Aktzent der Stark Raus Kommt 



@Casual ne keine Türken bitte wir haben schon genug Französen/Italiener/Portugiesen und co hier _


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2009)

gn8!


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

_gn8 Dragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> n8



n8


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

_Will auch in Deutschland leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Französen und co sind zu blöd um Luxemburgisch zu lernen _


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Will auch in Deutschland leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja, wir Schweizer können jede Sprache !


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

_Will mich wer aufnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Will mich wer aufnehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was kannst du so ?


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Was kannst du so ?




_Bäcken Kochen Deutsch Luxemburgich und nervende Gaste vertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bäcken Kochen Deutsch Luxemburgich und nervende Gaste vertreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kannst du dich gut in die Schweiz imigrieren ? Dann könnten wir in betracht ziehen dich aufzunehmen, und von deinem Elend als Österreicher zu erlösen.


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Kannst du dich gut in die Schweiz imigrieren ? Dann könnten wir in betracht ziehen dich aufzunehmen, und von deinem Elend als Österreicher zu erlösen.



_
Bin Zwar kein Östereicher xD 

edit:Shin-Chan xD _


----------



## Manoroth (10. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> afk.. oder weg.., hab mir meine halbe fingerkuppe abgeschnitten -.-



lol^^ wie haste das geschafft?^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Bin Zwar kein Östereicher xD
> _



1. Was dann ?
2. Kennt jemand "Die schwarze Spinne - Jeremias Gotthelf" Ein schreckliches Buch. :<


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> 1. Was dann ?
> 2. Kennt jemand "Die schwarze Spinne - Jeremias Gotthelf" Ein schreckliches Buch. :<



_
Luxemburger xD 
Nein

@Lekraan 

Krank xD _


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Luxemburger xD
> Nein
> _


Dann hab' ich aber eine monumentale Bildungslücke. Nach meiner Bildung sollte Luxemburg die Hauptstadt von Österreich sein <- Da hab' ich wohl Blödsinn gelernt O,.o


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Shin Chan is doch das beste auf RTL 2 ... damals


_

<--alle episoden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Dann hab' ich aber eine monumentale Bildungslücke. Nach meiner Bildung sollte Luxemburg die Hauptstadt von Österreich sein <- Da hab' ich wohl Blödsinn gelernt O,.o



_
What the fuck 

Der der dir das gesagt hat gehohrt zusammen geschlagen 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luxemburg

edit:@Lekraan wer hatt gesagt das ich sie gekauft habe ^^_


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

_



Da kommen mir immer die Tränen hoch von meiner Kindheit ich werde mir mal wieder die erste und 2te staffel besorgen die wahrne legendar _


----------



## Edou (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan wieso heißt wieder lekraan?

nu bin ich in wow wieder arm-.-


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> das beste damals? du hast eindeutig zu wenig fern geguckt. es is geil, aber nich das beste :X



_
Digimon und Dr Slump find ich wahr das Beste was damals je im TV gelaufne ist _


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hach, das waren Zeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_
Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Firun (10. Dezember 2009)

Mir wëlle bleiwe wat mir sinn , kleines Tapferes Land   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

_Firun ??_


----------



## Firun (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Firun ??_



Ja?? braucht Lekraan wieder  eine vorn Latz ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Mir wëlle bleiwe wat mir sinn , kleines Tapferes Land
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Is Zwar nur Copy Paste aber Trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Ja?? braucht Lekraan wieder  eine vorn Latz ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Hattest du fruher auch einen Lieblings ANime an den du bis an dne rest deines Lebens denken wiersdt ??_


----------



## Firun (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hattest du fruher auch einen Lieblings ANime an den du bis an dne rest deines Lebens denken wiersdt ??_



Jap der lief früher auf  Tele5  und dann auf RTL2 , ich google mal ob das finde


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Mir wëlle bleiwe wat mir sinn , kleines Tapferes Land
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klingt ein bisschen wie Schweizerdeutsch. Ich verstehs zumindest =)


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Jap der lief früher auf  Tele5  und dann auf RTL2 , ich google mal ob das finde



_Bei mir wahr es die erste und 2te staffel von Digimon alles was danach von digi kamme wahr mega bock mist
ich muss immer wienen wne ich an die zeiten denke_


----------



## Edou (10. Dezember 2009)

lachi schon weg? :O


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Klingt ein bisschen wie Schweizerdeutsch. Ich verstehs zumindest =)



Cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_Kannst auch n kleines bisschen schreiben ??_


----------



## Firun (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bei mir wahr es die erste und 2te staffel von Digimon alles was danach von digi kamme wahr mega bock mist
> ich muss immer wienen wne ich an die zeiten denke_






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

habs gefunden, das ist locker schon über 12 Jahre alt


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Dragonball Z oder One Piece?
> Aber Dragonball Z is auch Mega ... vor allem im kampf gegen Cell ... *_* Das war geil damals ... jeden Abend vor der Glotze ...


_
Mich hatte nur genervt am fight gegen cell das die folgen so offt wiederhohlt wurden weil es noch was zu schneidne gab 
_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne schreiben kann ichs nicht. Aber schreib nochmal was... will schauen ob ich verstehe =)


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_
o.O das kenne ich sogar moch 

_


----------



## Manoroth (10. Dezember 2009)

schwitzerdütsch isch eh di geilschti sprach wos git^^ ich liebes^^

ach jo i bin den au schwiizer für ali wos nonig wüssed^^


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ne schreiben kann ichs nicht. Aber schreib nochmal was... will schauen ob ich verstehe =)


_
ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moin Jigsaw an wei geht et 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wat mes du esou ?_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schwitzerdütsch isch eh di geilschti sprach wos git^^ ich liebes^^
> 
> ach jo i bin den au schwiizer für ali wos nonig wüssed^^



i has gwüsst und recht hesch natürli au! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Los schwiizer erobered mer de schwärmer ;D


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> i has gwüsst und recht hesch natürli au!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Das verstehe ich sogar Komplet xD 

kanne es sein das sich schweizer deutsch und Luxemburgich ahneln??_


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

_Was ich immer Lustig fand is wen ein schweizer im fernsehn wahr ^^

Ich Hab alles verstanden aber meine eltern nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Firun (10. Dezember 2009)

jetzt hab ich noch was gefunden Rexo , das war immer total cool


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

_Ich will wieder 8 Jahre alt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich noch was gefunden Rexo , das war immer total cool



_
Trash aber Kult Captain N 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der Krankeste Cartoon ever ^^
_


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> FIRUN???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Er is vor dir abgehauen^^_


----------



## Edou (10. Dezember 2009)

Bin weg ihr kuhlenschwärmer^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch mal weg. N8


----------



## Manoroth (10. Dezember 2009)

gn8 ihr früh zu bett geher^^


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

_Firun mach was xD _


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso glaube ich nur, dass Avatar so ein Mistfilm wird. Sorry, aber mister Cameron ist zu spät dran



http://my.buffed.de/user/9/blog/view/1973219262


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

_Hi Zam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alle laufen sie vor mir weg -.-_


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

_Ich bin Pennen  meldet sich eh kein schwein gn8 an alle die hier rein gucken_


----------



## Manoroth (10. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich bin Pennen  meldet sich eh kein schwein gn8 an alle die hier rein gucken_



gn8 du plüsch fetischist^^


----------



## Manoroth (11. Dezember 2009)

keiner/keine mehr hier?


----------



## dragon1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> keiner/keine mehr hier?


jz schon xD


----------



## Soladra (11. Dezember 2009)

sogar 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (11. Dezember 2009)

Nabend


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

WTF ? Der thread geht um 21:00 auf, jetzt ist 21.03 schon vorbei ? 
Hay sonst noch :<


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Dezember 2009)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/user/9/blog/view/1973219262


Den hab ich schon gelesen 
Aber ich hab schon beim ersten Trailer zu Avatar gedacht, dass der nichts wird =/


----------



## dragon1 (11. Dezember 2009)

gaehn... boaaaah war so geil heute.


DSA 4 EVER! (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Das_Schwarze_Auge)
So geil heute gespielt, ich mit meinem 26 Jaehrigen Berserker-Thorwaller (Jaehzorn 8, Blutrausch, Blutgier, Aberglaube 10, Int 7... die perfekten vorraussetzungen fuer ne Blutige Runde Metzeln muahaha)
Wir haben uns zu 5t so amuesiet, ich hab mir "InChar" streite mit der Amazone der Gruppe geliefert... einfach nur episch das Gefuehl. Werden und wohl nun jeden Freitag zur DSA runde treffen..



und was macht ihr tolles/habt ihr heut gemacht?


----------



## Kronas (11. Dezember 2009)

boah mein tag war scheiße
morgens erstmal kopfschmerzen, bleibe im bett
dann gehts mir besser, gehe erstmal aufs klo, mache auf dem weg den pc an
als ich wieder da war, war der pc aus
denke mir: hm, knopf nicht tief genug reingedrückt?
drücke nochmal... stichflamme kommt hinten aus dem pc, pc totalschaden und razer lachesis maus und g15 auch im arsch

und wie war euer tag?


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> gaehn... boaaaah war so geil heute.
> 
> 
> DSA 4 EVER! (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Das_Schwarze_Auge)
> ...






Kronas schrieb:


> boah mein tag war scheiße
> morgens erstmal kopfschmerzen, bleibe im bett
> dann gehts mir besser, gehe erstmal aufs klo, mache auf dem weg den pc an
> als ich wieder da war, war der pc aus
> ...


Mwhahahha, so ein schöner Kontrast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte einen nicen Tag... The Saboteur <3


----------



## Ykon (11. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> So geil heute gespielt, ich mit meinem 26 Jaehrigen Berserker-Thorwaller (Jaehzorn 8, Blutrausch, Blutgier, Aberglaube 10, Int 7... die perfekten vorraussetzungen fuer ne Blutige Runde Metzeln muahaha)
> Wir haben uns zu 5t so amuesiet, ich hab mir "InChar" streite mit der Amazone der Gruppe geliefert... einfach nur episch das Gefuehl.Werden und wohl nun jeden Freitag zur DSA runde treffen..



Ich versteh kein Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> und wie war euer tag?


Fühl' mich schon den ganzen Tag so gut. Hört euch mal Journey - Seperate Ways an und schaut den Clip dazu^^ Da muss ich immer lachen, 80er Jahre quatsch, aber das Lied ist geil. 
Faullenzen und so, und nur noch 7 Tage und eine Prüfung, dann Ferien =D


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2009)

Yeah, noch knapp 23 h dann kommen endlich die VIDEO GAME AWARDS 2009 von Spike TV \o/


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oO

Edit:
Seit wann ist Werbung auf meinen Youtube Channel?


----------



## dragon1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich versteh kein Wort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab mehrere stunden gebraucht, um das alles zu checken...

und jetzt nochmal ganz langsam zum mitschreiben

So geil heute gespielt: ich mit meinem Charakter, dem 26 Jaehrigen Berserker-Thorwaller (_Thorwaller=Rasse_) (Jaehzorn 8, Blutrausch, Blutgier, Aberglaube 10, _schlechte eigenschaften_ Intillegenz 7 _sehr geringer wert_ )
Wir 5 hatten so viel spass, und mein Charakter streite mit der Amazone der Gruppe... einfach nur episch das Gefuehl, bei dem Spiel. Ich und meine Freunde werden uns wohl nun jeden Freitag zur DSA runde treffen..


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## dragon1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


abend Rexo


*Ist so gluecklich dass er auf gemeine Bemerkungen aller art verzichtet*


----------



## Kronas (11. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> abend Rexo
> 
> 
> *Ist so gluecklich dass er auf gemeine Bemerkungen aller art verzichtet*


*ist zu traurig über bemerkungen nachzudenken, wird jedoch bei gelegenheit welche machen*


----------



## dragon1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *ist zu traurig über bemerkungen nachzudenken, wird jedoch bei gelegenheit welche machen*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7-60tyLQhA hoers dir an und dir gehts besser!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *ist zu traurig über bemerkungen nachzudenken, wird jedoch bei gelegenheit welche machen*



*Tröstet Kronas*
Hay Rexo.


----------



## Arosk (11. Dezember 2009)

omg schon wieder 9 uhr... moin


----------



## Breakyou (11. Dezember 2009)

wunderschönen Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

Wo ist Lachman *Hyperventillier* O.o


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Dezember 2009)

aloha


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aloha


Abend Emomann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Emomann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ehh... lachmann?


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aloha



Da bist du ja ! 
Ich hab' einen Job für dich, der natürlich nicht bezahlt wird, ausser mit einem nett gemeinten Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Du kennst sicher Inis Mona, ich suche Lieder in dem Musikstil, leider konnten mir die von Eluveitie keine solchen Songs bieten ausser den oben genannten. Ich wäre dir sehr dankbar, wenn du dein Musikgehirn einschalten könntest, um mir ein paar solche Lieder zu zeigen.
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Da bist du ja !
> Ich hab' einen Job für dich, der natürlich nicht bezahlt wird, ausser mit einem nett gemeinten Dankeschön
> 
> 
> ...



mhh....
gute frage :O
das lied ist schon ziemlich einzigartig
ich könnt dir da halt empfehlen nochma bei eluveitie zu gucken ob die nicht noch so ein lied haben^^
ansonsten, wie wärs mit finntroll? z.b. rivfader, skogens hämd, trollhammaren. die klingen auch so ähnlich 
ich war jetzt wohl keine so große hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry ^^


zur not gib einfach mal bei wikipedia folk metal oder pagan metal ein und hör dir mal paar bands an die da vorgeschlagen werden


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ehh... lachmann?


Achso, entschuldige.
Guten Abend Headbangmann \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso, entschuldige.
> Guten Abend Headbangmann \o/



du machst das extra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


obwohl ... headbangmann :O
gefällt xD


----------



## Breakyou (11. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQbiyfJVr4I
gebt euch mal des vieh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ansonsten, wie wärs mit finntroll? z.b. rivfader, skogens hämd, trollhammaren. die klingen auch so ähnlich
> ich war jetzt wohl keine so große hilfe
> 
> 
> ...


Das hab ich gesucht D Danke vielmals !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EDHIT : BREAKYOU !! Du hast mich erschreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(((


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du machst das extra
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mach ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du machst mich traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Das hab ich gesucht D Danke vielmals !!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bitte ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mach ich net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das wollt ich nicht 
schuldigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Abeeend *rülps*



Hallo Khorhill


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Abeeend *rülps*



abend *furz*


hey :O
ich hab ja over 6000 posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> abend *furz*
> 
> 
> hey :O
> ...



Gratulation


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das wollt ich nicht
> schuldigung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


\o/



DER schrieb:


> hey :O
> ich hab ja over 6000 posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


S P A M M E R 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> \o/
> 
> 
> S P A M M E R
> ...



du bist doch nur neidisch auf meine 6015 posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Abeeend *rülps*


erinnert mich an



achja, hab ich schon mal gesagt, das ich bernd das brot cool finde?


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du bist doch nur neidisch auf meine 6015 posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab 16549


----------



## dragon1 (11. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du bist doch nur neidisch auf meine 6015 posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hap immernoch mehr posts^^ aber du holst mich bald ein


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab 16549



viel zu viel und übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich hab dich bald dragon xD


----------



## Arosk (11. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> viel zu viel und übertrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du SPAM0R!


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> viel zu viel und übertrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin halt länger als du hier....


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Du SPAM0R!



problem officer?


Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin halt länger als du hier....



jep


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2009)

Ihr seid doch alle total mies und von Lachmann abhängig!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

Jimi Hendrix > Journey > Inis Mona > All atm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> problem officer?




Da fehlt ein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle total mies und von Lachmann abhängig!



ich kann nichts dafür ^^


0/8/15 schrieb:


> Jimi Hendrix > Journey > Inis Mona > All atm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wo ist eddie van halen?
der darf nicht fehlen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Da fehlt ein Bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



grad k.b rauszusuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2009)

Assassin's Creed meets GTA meets Zweiter Weltkrieg = ???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und wo ist eddie van halen?
> der darf nicht fehlen xD



Den Namen kenn' ich, kenne aber keinen Song von ihm. Du dürftest mich natürlich bekeheren, indem du mir ein paar seiner besten Lieder postest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (11. Dezember 2009)

hoi


----------



## Kronas (11. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Assassin's Creed meets GTA meets Zweiter Weltkrieg = ????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


altair fährt mit ner maschinenpistole in nem panzer herum?


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> altair fährt mit ner maschinenpistole in nem panzer herum?


Nö, this is THE SABOTEUR!


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

_So wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Daxter Mario. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (11. Dezember 2009)

fluffaaaay


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Den Namen kenn' ich, kenne aber keinen Song von ihm. Du dürftest mich natürlich bekeheren, indem du mir ein paar seiner besten Lieder postest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bitteschön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_
Legendar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> wer kommt ts?


Channel pw bitte, dann komm ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (11. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> 92.51.140.220:9999
> 
> PW: Creed
> 
> ...


Soll ich kommen ;D


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

_Mir is Langweilig :/_


----------



## dragon1 (11. Dezember 2009)

ach leute ist grad fad hier bei euch >.<
Spammt mal n wenig...


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> 92.51.140.220:9999
> 
> PW: Creed
> 
> ...



Villeicht noch so was nebenbei, mein Headset funktioniert nur bei Skype


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Dann komm TS ogogo



_Will euch nich mit meinem Franzen Aktzent Quallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2009)

Bin ich froh, kein TS auf meinen Rechner zu haben


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Will euch nich mit meinem Franzen Aktzent Quallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich könnte, würde ich sie auch mit meinem Schweizerakzent quälen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Tz.. Edou ist ein toller Mensch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So what? oO


----------



## Edou (11. Dezember 2009)

Der ist ne laberbacke^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich möcht' da jetzt aber kein Schriftdeutsch reden. Wenn schon Schweizer Akzent, dann auch die Sprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Wenn ich könnte, würde ich sie auch mit meinem Schweizerakzent quälen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Den verstehe ich Komplert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

Edou, sag mal Chuchichästli, büdde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

_Da her kommt mein TS Name




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Kronas (11. Dezember 2009)

Magnetresonanztomographie
Magnetresonanztomographie
Magnetresonanztomographie

ich glaub ich hab ein neues lieblingswort :O


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

_Nein nich Kronas!!_


----------



## dragon1 (11. Dezember 2009)

gn8 ihr freundlichen gesellen ders Chaos...


----------



## Kronas (11. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Kronas.. ogogogogo TS!
> 
> 92.51.140.220:9999
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ruhe du knabe mit tischkreisel

look @ my erster beitrag heute, dann weißt du warum ich nicht ts kann


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

_gn8^^ Dragon_


----------



## Edou (11. Dezember 2009)

nachti^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Dezember 2009)

wegen penis


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Rexooo!!!! why du you quit ts?



Jo :< Will nicht der einzige mit Akzent sein ;(

Komm' mir vor wie Uther aus dem Simpsons :<


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Rexooo!!!! why du you quit ts?


_
Da Eltern nich da will ich Muse auf Maxi Lautstarke hohren und da is fur TS kein Platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

Uther = Deutsche in der Englischen Version oder der Schweizer in der Deutschen version.
"Schlag mich nich, ech ben voll met schoggi"


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2009)

Leute:
Ihr seid Männer, Ihr könnt nicht Multi-Tasken. Seht es endlich ein


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

_Uther

_


----------



## Edou (11. Dezember 2009)

=( jo leider razyl


----------



## dragon1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Leute:
> Ihr seid Männer


du etwa nicht?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Uther!?
> 
> Lachmann igoogogo ts
> 
> ...



bin bei nem kumpel der kein TS hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

_Klische lol ^^

_


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> du etwa nicht?^^


Ich bin auch einer, ich habe ja auch nie das Gegenteil behauptet.


----------



## Edou (11. Dezember 2009)

ich musste der folter entgehen


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Download it!



k.b
der hat auch kein headset D:


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

_Lachmann  mir is Langweilig ICQ ?_


----------



## Edou (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich komm auch ICQ


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

@Khorrhil, es ist mein Akzent, meine Ch's und meine R's nerven mich ebenso, wie meine hohe Stimme, blanker selbsthass grob gesagt xD. Unter Gleichgesinnten ist man dann schon viel gesprächiger bzw unauffälliger.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lachmann  mir is Langweilig ICQ ?_



geht nich :O
der is icq on >_<


----------



## Petersburg (11. Dezember 2009)

Was geht ab?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (11. Dezember 2009)

thomy - hier kommt der genuss!


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

_

Klassiker_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Was geht ab?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Dezember 2009)

bin ma weg an die xbox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

_Wo is Firun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wo is Firun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dort, wo du ihn am wenigsten erwartest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (11. Dezember 2009)

Schlaft gut ihr lüüben,ich geh pennen cu


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Dort, wo du ihn am wenigsten erwartest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_In meinem Kuhlschrank o.O_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Jmd den ich gut kenne hört gerne Lady Gaga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> . Jmd den ich gut kenne hört gerne Lady Gaga
> ...



_Mein Herzliches beileid _


----------



## Edou (11. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> . Jmd den ich gut kenne hört gerne Lady Gaga
> ...


setz im die kanone an die brust...dass einzige heil mittel


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mein Herzliches beileid _



Ja, und der wird sich au net konvertieren lassen...
Bei manchen Leuten ist echt alles verloren...
Wie kann man sowas nur gut finden?!


----------



## Edou (11. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, und der wird sich au net konvertieren lassen...
> Bei manchen Leuten ist echt alles verloren...
> Wie kann man sowas nur gut finden?!


Tja,wie gesagt Nimm ne kanone und schieß ihm solange ins bein bis er aufhört sie zu hören und wenn dass nicht hilft beende es!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Tja,wie gesagt Nimm ne kanone und schieß ihm solange ins bein bis er aufhört sie zu hören und wenn dass nicht hilft beende es!



Muss dir zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (11. Dezember 2009)

einen wunderschönen Freitag Abend Schwärmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend Firun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Daxter Mario. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Dezember 2009)

Wieviele Lieder hat Lady Kaka noch gemacht außer Kot im Face und Papparazzi?


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

_mm denke das wahren so um die 20 oder so ^^_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mm denke das wahren so um die 20 oder so ^^_


Egal, sie ist einfach nur Kaka. Ich will auch so einfach Geld bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Egal, sie ist einfach nur Kaka. Ich will auch so einfach Geld bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Soladra (11. Dezember 2009)

huhu


----------



## Firun (11. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> huhu




nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

_Firun ?? mir is Langweilig :/

edit:

EIn Anime Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Firun (11. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Firun ?? mir is Langweilig :/_



ja? mir auch ?  kann mich nicht entscheidcen ob ich ne runde MW2 Spielen sollen oder doch mal wow das neue gruppen tool testen, oder einfach ein wenig HdRO ? ach ich weiss nicht..


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

_MW2 Mag ich nicht und wow spiel ich nich merh xD 

_


----------



## Firun (11. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _MW2 Mag ich nicht und wow spiel ich nich merh xD
> 
> _



selber schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

_Wiso das den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soladra (11. Dezember 2009)

du, rexo, wie macht man eig so avatare, die sich bewegen?


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

_Designer Forum steht n Thread drin_


----------



## Firun (11. Dezember 2009)

naja weil dir langweilig ist du aber nicht mal was zum zocken hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mach musik


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2009)

WoW = WoC
HDRO = toll
MW2= da kann ihc mir auch eins kaufen und hab noch das bessere erwischt =/


----------



## Rexo (11. Dezember 2009)

_Ich bekomme meine Gitarre erst am 24 :/ 

Und hohre gerade alle 5 alben von Muse rauf und runter ^^_


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Ich Bin Schlafen gn8 ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Firun (12. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Bin Schlafen gn8 ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gn8 hau rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. Dezember 2009)

POST POSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOST
POSTPOSTPOST


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. Dezember 2009)

ABEND!!!111


----------



## Breakyou (12. Dezember 2009)

Abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. Dezember 2009)

Seit mittwoch wieder am wow spielen man macht das wieder spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (12. Dezember 2009)

geh mit weg damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *husch*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. Dezember 2009)

Nö =(


----------



## Breakyou (12. Dezember 2009)

bin mal schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gute nacht an alle die das hier noch lesen


----------



## Bader1 (12. Dezember 2009)

WIll wer Kekse?


----------



## Dominau (12. Dezember 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> WIll wer Kekse?



Gief Keks !


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> WIll wer Kekse?



jaa cookies^^


----------



## Arosk (12. Dezember 2009)

KEKSE? WOOOO?


----------



## Bader1 (12. Dezember 2009)

*Kekse in die Runde reich* So Jetzt alle zufrieden ? Oder is ein besonders Hungriger unter euch?


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2009)

damn it - wegen den ganzen Widgets musste ich das Design umstellen =/
Naja egal: Here is it ==> Drück doch mal lieb! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Alter Blog wahr besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Ok Lachmann. Was sollen wir gegen Rap House und Technofags tun?
Meine Idee: Wir rapen die Rapper stecken die Housler in das House of 1000 Corpse und Tekken die Technofags weg.


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Dein Alter Blog wahr besser
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist immer noch derselbe Blog oO


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Bin ich ein House fag wne ich Daft Punk Hohre ?? ^^

@Razyl Designe massig meine ich _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bin ich ein House fag wne ich Daft Punk Hohre ?? ^^_



Nö.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok Lachmann. Was sollen wir gegen Rap House und Technofags tun?
> Meine Idee: Wir *rapen *die Rapper stecken die Housler in das House of 1000 Corpse und Tekken die Technofags weg.



den teil darfst du übernehmen xD


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> @Razyl Designe massig meine ich _


Es ist auch immer noch dasselbe Design, nur 3-Spaltig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. Dezember 2009)

wartet ihr eigentlich den ganzen tag bis es neun uhr ist, damit ihr hier posten könnt?... ich ja!!!


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nö.



_Das macht abe rkeinen sin xD Daft Punk is French House xD _


----------



## DaKIWaKiKiiiiikEl (12. Dezember 2009)

also ich mal net .... Nabend ^^


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Lachmann wiso bist nich icq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das macht abe rkeinen sin xD Daft Punk is French House xD _



Du nimmst jetzt erstmal deine Plüschis vom Körper. Und dann reden wir weiter.


----------



## Ykon (12. Dezember 2009)

Hat noch hier jemand Samstags Schule?
Gott, kotzt das an ...


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du nimmst jetzt erstmal deine Plüschis vom Körper. Und dann reden wir weiter.



_
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Daxter Mario. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KILL HIM!!_


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lachmann wiso bist nich icq
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bin wieder beim kumpel^^


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin wieder beim kumpel^^


 

_Asso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2009)

So langsam glaub ich, Lachmann muss eine schreckliche Familie haben, wenn er jedesmal bei einen Kumpel ist oO


----------



## DaKIWaKiKiiiiikEl (12. Dezember 2009)

ist hier einer dern dudu spielt?


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So langsam glaub ich, Lachmann muss eine schreckliche Familie haben, wenn er jedesmal bei einen Kumpel ist oO



hab ich auch.... und ich wär eh allein zu hause heute ... ^^


----------



## DaKIWaKiKiiiiikEl (12. Dezember 2009)

meinte eher so 80 tank skill fulll t9 ^^


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_

Jetzt erst ma French House 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Ykon (12. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ne, auf was für ner Schule bist du denn?




Wirtschaftsgymnasium. Nicht empfehlenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Alko bist jetzt böse oder wie ???_


----------



## DaKIWaKiKiiiiikEl (12. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich glaub  der hat plähungen^^


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_mmm...Frisch Fleisch _


----------



## DaKIWaKiKiiiiikEl (12. Dezember 2009)

spielt ihr wow oder was anderes?


----------



## Skatero (12. Dezember 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

DaKIWaKiKiiiiikEl schrieb:


> spielt ihr wow oder was anderes?



_
Jak and daxter :/_


----------



## DaKIWaKiKiiiiikEl (12. Dezember 2009)

ist so was wie ratchet und clank oder?


----------



## Edou (12. Dezember 2009)

DaKIWaKiKiiiiikEl schrieb:


> ist hier einer dern dudu spielt?


Ja ich

Huhu an den rest


----------



## Skatero (12. Dezember 2009)

DaKIWaKiKiiiiikEl schrieb:


> spielt ihr wow oder was anderes?


Ich spiele LoL. Finde ich besser als WoW,  WAR usw.


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

DaKIWaKiKiiiiikEl schrieb:


> ist so was wie ratchet und clank oder?



_Jo ABsolut Geniale games_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. Dezember 2009)

Nabend 

&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9608;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619; &#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;
&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618; &#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;


----------



## DaKIWaKiKiiiiikEl (12. Dezember 2009)

Nabend ...... ja ratchet und clank hab ich für die psp ^^ ist ganz lustig aber hat man schnell durch


----------



## Edou (12. Dezember 2009)

Huhu,hmm ich zich mir hier schon mein 3tes bier Oo


----------



## Edou (12. Dezember 2009)

DaKIWaKiKiiiiikEl schrieb:


> Nabend ...... ja ratchet und clank hab ich für die psp ^^ ist ganz lustig aber hat man schnell durch


Hallo ja ich spiel drood wieso?


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

Geile idee^^

@Jigsaw 

---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Daxter Mario. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_@Lekraan Fail_


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hier spielt jeder WoW



ich habe


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> @Jigsaw
> 
> ---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
> ---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
> ...




Mein Teddy ist besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich habe


_ Wen ich das richtig verstehe 

Ich und Lachmann sind ex-wow-junkies xD

edit:@Jigsaw stimmt nicht _


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hier spielt jeder WoW


Nein, seit 7 Monaten nicht mehr und wahrscheinlich auch nie wieder... Casualisierung is not good.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _ Wen ich das richtig verstehe
> 
> Ich und Lachmann sind ex-wow-junkies xD
> _



jep^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2009)

Mwhahah... nur noch knapp 4 Stunden warten


----------



## Edou (12. Dezember 2009)

NERF ICC BLIZZ PLS....hatt heut ne gilde im /2er gepostet-.- und wie oft...die haben den ersten boss nicht down bekommen


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mwhahah... nur noch knapp 4 Stunden warten



Worauf? 

btw du hast ne PN


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Worauf?
> 
> btw du hast ne PN


Dann starten endlich die VIDEO GAME AWARDS 2009! \o/
10 Weltpremieren zu sehen


----------



## mookuh (12. Dezember 2009)

hallo


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann starten endlich die VIDEO GAME AWARDS 2009! \o/
> 10 Weltpremieren zu sehen




_MTV wieder oder??_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann starten endlich die VIDEO GAME AWARDS 2009! \o/
> 10 Weltpremieren zu sehen



Und wo kann man das anschauen? =)


----------



## Edou (12. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Also Jungs, ich geh jetzt zum Khorhiil ... mal wieder ... wenn was ist, dann ruft mich an ihr süßen


gogo ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ruf mich an und frag nach sexyschurke



to old


----------



## mookuh (12. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ruf mich an und frag nach sexyschurke



k mach ich


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _MTV wieder oder??_


MTV war doch schon längst... 



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Und wo kann man das anschauen? =)


http://www.spike.com/event/vga2009/page/live-camera


----------



## mookuh (12. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ok, Nummer: 017650268148 glaubh ich ... zumindest alles bis auf die beiden letzten zahlen stimmen^^




ach ich hätt gern alle richtigen nummern^^


----------



## Skatero (12. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann starten endlich die VIDEO GAME AWARDS 2009! \o/
> 10 Weltpremieren zu sehen


Wo?


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ach ich hätt gern alle richtigen nummern^^



DAS KUH MACHT MUH


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wo?


Siehe oben...
Ab 2.00 uhr geht es los


----------



## Edou (12. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Also Tschüüüüüüüüühüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß, ihr braucht mich nicht zu vermissen! Ich bin bei euch! In eure Herzen bin ich immer da!


NEVA GAYLORD!!!! 4tes bier omfg-.-


----------



## mookuh (12. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> DAS KUH MACHT MUH







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. Dezember 2009)

Hannover ownt sich mal derbe selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Siehe oben...
> Ab 2.00 uhr geht es los



Steht bei dir auch "Flash Upgrade Required"?


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Steht bei dir auch "Flash Upgrade Required"?


Nö, mein Adobe Flash Player ist immer Up-To-Date


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Steht bei dir auch "Flash Upgrade Required"?



_Bei mir nich nur n Bild das es um 2:00 Los geht _


----------



## dragon1 (12. Dezember 2009)

morgen


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

abend


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Hoi Dragon_


----------



## mookuh (12. Dezember 2009)

abend dragon


----------



## Edou (12. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> morgen


huhu


und was für dich dragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

bin ich hier eigrntlich der einzige der death metal mag? :x


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Supertalent Theremine <3_


----------



## Edou (12. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin ich hier eigrntlich der einzige der death metal mag? :x


NÖ!


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_omg omg omg omg _


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> NÖ!



ich dacht schon :O


----------



## Edou (12. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich dacht schon :O


Give ma nen lied oder so


----------



## dragon1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


n wallpaper davon ist mein desktophintergrund



DER schrieb:


> bin ich hier eigrntlich der einzige der death metal mag? :x


ich mag nur melodic death metal^^


----------



## Edou (12. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> n wallpaper davon ist mein desktophintergrund
> 
> 
> ich mag nur melodic death metal^^


 Süß oder so


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Give ma nen lied oder so


grad k.b youtube anzumachen da das hier laggt wie sau <_<
such einfach nach
debauchery - weißes fleisch
cannibal corpse - decency defied und evisceration plague
dethklok - bloodlines
six feet under - shadow of the reaper und blind and gagged
kataklysm - taking the world by storm
bolt thrower - the killchain


----------



## Arosk (12. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> NERF ICC BLIZZ PLS....hatt heut ne gilde im /2er gepostet-.- und wie oft...die haben den ersten boss nicht down bekommen



jo die ini ist hammerschwer.


----------



## Edou (12. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> grad k.b youtube anzumachen da das hier laggt wie sau <_<
> such einfach nach
> debauchery - weißes fleisch
> cannibal corpse - decency defied und evisceration plague
> ...


lol


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2009)

Lachmann ist der Headbangmann


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lol



jep, das dacht ich mir beim ersten mal auch xD


Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann ist der Headbangmann



find ich toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann ist der Headbangmann


I <3 Headbanging

bei disturbed liedern find ichs am geilsten^^


----------



## Edou (12. Dezember 2009)

this + mehr headbang!!!

0:55-1:01 zb nur mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> I <3 Headbanging
> 
> bei disturbed liedern find ichs am geilsten^^



zu disturbed?
da gibts doch 20454574 mal geilere bands zu denen man headbangen könnte


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Wo is Firun ??

<---Firun Fanboy

---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Daxter Mario. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## dragon1 (12. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> zu disturbed?
> da gibts doch 20454574 mal geilere bands zu denen man headbangen könnte


naja, ich find bei denen kann man einfach am besten abschalten und spass haben^^


----------



## mookuh (12. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wo is Firun ??
> 
> <---Firun Fanboy
> 
> ...



wie oft hast du den schon gepostet?^^


----------



## dragon1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> @dragon:
> 
> wenn du amy lee magst gib dir  mal ergo proxy den schaue ich zurzeit an.
> ist ziemlich geil spielt in der zukunft wo roboter wie menscehn sind aber durchrehen anfangen wie I ROBOT^^
> ...


Moegen? Ich fahr absolut ab auf sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schau ich mir morgen wohl mal an^^


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> @dragon:
> 
> wenn du amy lee magst gib dir  mal ergo proxy den schaue ich zurzeit an.
> ist ziemlich geil spielt in der zukunft wo roboter wie menscehn sind aber durchrehen anfangen wie I ROBOT^^
> ...


_

Ich Find Amy Lee Sexy _


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> naja, ich find bei denen kann man einfach am besten abschalten und spass haben^^



municipal waste?
gama bomb?
finntroll?
cannibal corpse?
duuuuuuuude :O


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> wie oft hast du den schon gepostet?^^



_Noch nicht offt genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Daxter Mario. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daxter Mario. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Disturbed.
*Faust hochstreck*
1/10000 Fäusten


----------



## Edou (12. Dezember 2009)

Hannover ownt sich selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Disturbed.
> *Faust hochstreck*
> 1/10000 Fäusten



2/10000 fäusten


----------



## dragon1 (12. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> finntroll?
> cannibal corpse?


die stimmen passen fuer mich einfach nicht^^ 
David hat halt ne absolut geniale stimme^^

3/10.000 fäusten


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> die stimmen passen fuer mich einfach nicht^^
> David hat halt ne absolut geniale stimme^^



David Draiman hat wirklich ne geile Stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> die stimmen passen fuer mich einfach nicht^^
> David hat halt ne absolut geniale stimme^^



ohja, die ist schon speziell ^^


----------



## dragon1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag das Album Indistructible am meisten, dannach kommt 10.000 fists...

/discuss


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

mein lieblingsalbum ist 10k fists


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Meins The Sickness.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

was findet ihr besser
blinde gardinen oder eiserne jungfrauen?


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_xD wtf_


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

wer den witz versteht kriegt nen preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Blinde Gardinen=Blind Guardian
Eiserne Jungfrauen=Irone Maiden _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Erhebt eure Fäuste!
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=135231


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Und Lachmann was bekomme ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Diese Aion Kack Verlosung nervt...


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Blinde Gardinen=Blind Guardian
> Eiserne Jungfrauen=Irone Maiden _



verdammt 


Kaga-chan schrieb:


> ich heisse elfriede wetler aus hildesheim werde 80zich jahre alt und ich habe den witz versanden..
> btw guardian heisst wächter net gardienen^^ lachmann noob



is ja der witz dadran ... ^^


----------



## Arosk (12. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann ist der Headbangmann


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> ich heisse elfriede wetler aus hildesheim werde 80zich jahre alt und ich habe den witz versanden..
> btw guardian heisst wächter net gardienen^^ lachmann noob



_Das wahr n kleines Wortspiel -.- _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Ihr Bleifäuste, erhebt eure Fäuste!


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Wie Heisst das Orginal weis das einer_


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> naja hätte ja sein können das er es wirklich nicht weiß^^



das wär schon ziemlich krass, in der 10ten, wenn ich sowas nicht wüsste ^^


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wie Heisst das Orginal weis das einer_


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqD4lC6VX90

hier bitte sehr^^


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Weis einer wo ich den Songtext von Black Paper Moon herbekomme auf Deutsch ??_


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2009)

ach ja is iwie net das gesammte lied beim oberen post^^

hier ists kommplett sammt clip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m7hxzwW0qw...feature=related


Edith: np kaga-chan^^


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> gibt n video auf youtube wo eine dame sehr schecht auf deutsch das lied singt..
> 
> kannst es ja abschreiben.
> 
> @manoroth: danke für das geile lied^^



_Meinst du Mimi ??

Die is nich Schlecht 
_


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Meinst du Mimi ??
> 
> Die is nich Schlecht_


_

net gerade zum davonlaufn aber beinahe^^_


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> wenn das nicht schlecht ist bin ich ja gut^^


_**Zahne Flätscht**

MIMI IST NICHT SCHLECHT!! 



20Min weg_


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ihr Mädchen! Boxen kommt! BÄBÄBÄBÄM! x)



ich spiel jetzt gta 4 und töte da paar menschen
bis später


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Speziel fur death Metal fans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Speziel fur death Metal fans
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das is ma nice^^


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das is ma nice^^



_i know 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Petersburg (12. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich spiel jetzt gta 4 und töte da paar menschen
> bis später



hm ich schließe mich dir an bb


----------



## Nawato (12. Dezember 2009)

HIHO


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Hi Nawato 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

hell yeah


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> HIHO



jutn abend^^


----------



## Nawato (12. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hell yeah


Ich muss schon sagen, netter titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hell yeah



nettes lied^^


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Nawa ??_


----------



## Nawato (12. Dezember 2009)

Whats up rexo?


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nettes lied^^



hab die band grad gefunden und mich sofort verleibt xD


----------



## Nawato (12. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab die band grad gefunden und mich sofort verleibt xD


Joah bei so nem Lied kann man das doch auch nur ^^


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab die band grad gefunden und mich sofort verleibt xD


verständlich^^ ham wirlich nice lieder^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> verständlich^^ ham wirlich nice lieder^^



die klingen wie das alte amon amarth zeug nur mit härteren growls


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Lust ICQ oder Skype ??_


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die klingen wie das alte amon amarth zeug nur mit härteren growls



jo hat was^^


----------



## Petersburg (12. Dezember 2009)

Mir ist so Langweilig... kennt vllt. jemand ein paar gute animes die ich noch nicht gesehen habe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (12. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lust ICQ oder Skype ??_


Joah ICQ, Skype kann ich net, sprechen ist zurzeit etwas schwer, alles geschwollen da -.-


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Mir ist so Langweilig... kennt vllt. jemand ein paar gute animes die ich noch nicht gesehen habe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was haste den schon so gesehn? oder was guckst du am liebsten? ev kann ich dir den einen oder anderen empfehlen. hab mittlerweile beinahe 200 serien durch^^


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Der Typ is Epic 

Und er sing das Digimon Themen!! <3_


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo hat was^^



ich glaube ich lad mir jetzt n album von den runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (12. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich glaube ich lad mir jetzt n album von den runter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


phat boy altaaaa xD


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Der Typ is Epic
> 
> Und er sing das Digimon Themen!! <3_



jo er hat ne hammer stimme^^ und die kleine auch^^



@ lachmann: jo mach das^^ mach ich auch bald^^ also alle alben von ihnen^^


----------



## Petersburg (12. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was haste den schon so gesehn? oder was guckst du am liebsten? ev kann ich dir den einen oder anderen empfehlen. hab mittlerweile beinahe 200 serien durch^^



Gesehen hab ich: Elfenlied, Bleach bis folge 200, Death Note, Vampire Knight, Hellsing, Hellsing Ultimate, .hack//Sign,  Fullmetal Alchemist und das waren alle glaub ich ^^


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo er hat ne hammer stimme^^ und die kleine auch^^
> 
> 
> 
> @ lachmann: jo mach das^^ mach ich auch bald^^ also alle alben von ihnen^^



_


Hab ich vorhin in seinem Channel gefragt ob er ma Muse Time is Running out oder Assassine covern konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo er hat ne hammer stimme^^ und die kleine auch^^
> 
> 
> 
> @ lachmann: jo mach das^^ mach ich auch bald^^ also alle alben von ihnen^^




hast du icq?
dann kannste die mir ja mal schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann dir gerne meine nummer geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Meine Lieblings Animes :

Wolfs Rain
Digimon
Excel Saga (Letzte Folge ius so geil)
Slayers Next
Elfenlied

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

elfenlied <3

so, jetzt b in ich weg an die xbox xD


----------



## Petersburg (12. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> hahaha wie du editiert hast. aber süße mädche die ein massaker anrichten sind doch toll^^



Genau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> hahaha wie du editiert hast. aber süße mädche die ein massaker anrichten sind doch toll^^



Hab dne vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Excel Saga is Going too far zu Geil xD Uberall nur Blut ^^_


----------



## Manoroth (12. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Gesehen hab ich: Elfenlied, Bleach bis folge 200, Death Note, Vampire Knight, Hellsing, Hellsing Ultimate, .hack//Sign,  Fullmetal Alchemist und das waren alle glaub ich ^^



was ich dir noch empfehlen köönte is:

Naruto (jojo ich weiss gefällt net allen aber ich liebe es^^)

Fate Stay Night

Afro Samurai (ab 18)

Ergo Proxy

Eureka 7

Full Metal Panic!

Ghost in the Shell S.A.C. und Ghost in the Shell S.A.C. 2nd GIG

Great Teacher Onizuka

Mnemosyne - Mnemosyne no Musume-tachi (ab 18. falls du auf AL guckst, ist bei den ovas)




so das ist ma fürs erste was^^ falls noch mehr gebraucht werden: sag bescheid^^


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Will wer die Letzte folge von Excel Saga sehen ??_


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin nun 1 h lang über die Dächer von Paris gehüpft und hab mich mit Nazis angelegt


----------



## Petersburg (12. Dezember 2009)

hm ok ich guck jetzt erstmal Resident Evil: Degeneration und danach Full Metal Panic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Edit: WTF bei Resident Evil: Degeneration überall Zombies wer hätte das nur gedacht? xD


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> nichts toppt mehr als die letzte folge von school days



_Wollen wa ma sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Firun (12. Dezember 2009)

nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Kaga

Es geht um ne Organisation die versucht die welt herrschaft zu gewinnen aber die besteht nur aus 3 Leuten und Parallel zur gescichte vin Excel kommt noch die Handlung von der Affaire mit dem größen willen alias dem Kosmos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Is abgrund tief Krank ^^

Das Intro is immer so schnell ^^

Die Letzte folge wurde nie im TV ausgestrahlt xD _


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Guten Abend Firun


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2009)

Dam dam dam
noch 2 1/2 h...


----------



## Petersburg (12. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dam dam dam
> noch 2 1/2 h...



und was ist dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> @razyl:
> 
> dein avatar hat "fehlstreifen" drin


Diese "fehlstreifen" sind vom Künstler beabsichtigt... 



Petersburg schrieb:


> und was ist dann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab ich den Abend schon mindestens zweimal erwähnt oo

btw:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

**Reanimator spielt***


_Nawato Starkstrom Kabel bitte 

/Push_


----------



## Nawato (13. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> **Reanimator spielt***
> 
> 
> _Nawato Starkstrom Kabel bitte
> ...


LOOOOS MEHR LOS HIER SEIN MUSS


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2009)

jawohl

gebt dem thread ma n ordentliche ladung posts!


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jawohl
> 
> gebt dem thread ma n ordentliche ladung posts!


Oi, Mano lebt ja auch noch... nur nicht im ICKuh


----------



## Nawato (13. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oi, Mano lebt ja auch noch... nur nicht im ICKuh


ja ICQ suckt auch xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Dezember 2009)

dadadadada


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oi, Mano lebt ja auch noch... nur nicht im ICKuh



jup^^ sry aber hab eh schon msn, skype, ff und noch warhammer dow 2 offen da kackt sonst mein i-net ab langsam^^


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRxHHZEqwpw...feature=related   <3


*dance fucker dance*


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

_<3

_


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRxHHZEqwpw...feature=related   <3
> 
> 
> *dance fucker dance*



yea^^ offspring^^ war meine erste punk band^^ höre ich seit gut 12 jahren^^


----------



## Breakyou (13. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRxHHZEqwpw...feature=related   <3
> 
> 
> *dance fucker dance*



kann das Video zwar nicht angucken aber ich glaub es ist von Offspring "Gonna gone far kid" oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

_Nerviger Song von Offsrpings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _<3
> 
> _



jeah is ganz nice^^ mag ich wegen "War: The craft of war"^^


Breakyou schrieb:


> kann das Video zwar nicht angucken aber ich glaub es ist von Offspring "Gonna gone far kid" oder so ähnlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist es


ist auch geil


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Dezember 2009)

crüse shüp terrör


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

_@Dragon scheiss auf The Craft of War sie is Sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

_Foo Fighters <3 best Band ever Everlong is auch nice _


----------



## Breakyou (13. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nerviger Song von Offsrpings
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sicher dass es das ist? hab ein anderes in Erinnerung


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2009)

jo nicht ganz mein geschmack, aber ich wuerde es nicht bestreiten das sie sexy ist^^


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> sicher dass es das ist? hab ein anderes in Erinnerung



_Ich weis das es ein Schlimmeres von ihnen gibt aber ich fand den Text so nervig_


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> ich brauch unbedingt eine private kanon wakeshima!!!!!
> 
> hübsch muss sie sein, gut singen sollen sie können und das piano so wie die geige behershenn aber wo findet man
> nur solche frauen
> ...



die is ja extrem süss^^ so eine würd ich jetzt auch noch nehmen^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Dezember 2009)

wie wärs mit raining blood?


----------



## Nawato (13. Dezember 2009)

Bye bin mal offline


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

_

Geiler SOng _


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup^^ sry aber hab eh schon msn, skype, ff und noch warhammer dow 2 offen da kackt sonst mein i-net ab langsam^^


Mies, mies, mies...
DoW2... pff =/


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mies, mies, mies...
> DoW2... pff =/



dow 2 ist funny^^ nur weils dir zu taktisch is-.-


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

_Ich Bin weg schlafen gn8 ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dow 2 ist funny^^ nur weils dir zu taktisch is-.-


Nö, sonst würde ich wahrscheinlich auch kein RUSE spielen, das ist noch ein tick taktischer...
nur ich hasse eins:
Kein bzw. minimalistischer Aufbau... AoE ich vermisse dich...


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Bin weg schlafen gn8 ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gn8 plüschfetischist^^


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, sonst würde ich wahrscheinlich auch kein RUSE spielen, das ist noch ein tick taktischer...
> nur ich hasse eins:
> Kein bzw. minimalistischer Aufbau... AoE ich vermisse dich...



wiso aufbauen wen man kämpfen kann?^^

und jo was gescheites im stile von AoE wär schon was^^ aber versuch ma was zu machen das besser is... kaum möglich^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Dezember 2009)

bin dann auch mal weg
aber vorher nochmal zu legion of the damned headbang0rn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gute nacht ^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso aufbauen wen man kämpfen kann?^^
> 
> und jo was gescheites im stile von AoE wär schon was^^ aber versuch ma was zu machen das besser is... kaum möglich^^


1. Weil es irgendwann langweilig wird... deshalb wird C&C 4 auch so ein Rotz... einfach mal das gesamte Grundprinzip des Spiels über den Haufen werfen .... *kopf--->tisch*
2. Es muss ja nicht besser sein...


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gn8 plüschfetischist^^



_***Hinter her schrei das hab ich gehohrt**_


----------



## Thoraros (13. Dezember 2009)

Guten Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Weil es irgendwann langweilig wird... deshalb wird C&C 4 auch so ein Rotz... einfach mal das gesamte Grundprinzip des Spiels über den Haufen werfen .... *kopf--->tisch*
> 2. Es muss ja nicht besser sein...


es müsste aber mindestens gleich gut sein^^ und das ist auch kaum zu schaffen leider^^

vor allem da heute immer alle nach besserer grafik schreien... da geht iwie zwangsweise der inhalt selber verloren


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin dann auch mal weg
> aber vorher nochmal zu legion of the damned headbang0rn
> 
> 
> ...



gn8 lachmann^^



@ rexo: recht so^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> es müsste aber mindestens gleich gut sein^^ und das ist auch kaum zu schaffen leider^^
> 
> vor allem da heute immer alle nach besserer grafik schreien... da geht iwie zwangsweise der inhalt selber verloren


Zwangsweise? Nicht wirklich, Codemasters hat es mit Dirt 2 vorgemacht. Atemberaubende Grafik und dazu ein sehr gutes Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (13. Dezember 2009)

Razyl du hast einen netten Blog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mir mal gerade deine WoW-Kolumne durchgelesen und muss sagen, dass diese den Nagel auf den Kopf trifft.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zwangsweise? Nicht wirklich, Codemasters hat es mit Dirt 2 vorgemacht. Atemberaubende Grafik und dazu ein sehr gutes Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo logisch gibts ausnahmen aber bie 99,99% der spiele trifft es leider zu


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Razyl du hast einen netten Blog
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke, zuviel der Ehre =)
Und joa... hatte den schon seit gestern fertig, aber i-wie kb gehabt gestern das ding zu veröffentlichen :X


----------



## Thoraros (13. Dezember 2009)

Kein Problem, you're welcome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber weißte was ich jetzt sagen könnte? BC-Noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vanilla <3


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Kein Problem, you're welcome
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm, ich hab mich vorher nie sonderlich für MMOs interessiert... ich war bis dato lieber der Spieler, der die guten Offline-Spiele spielte und mittlerweile tu ich es wieder. Bis TOR kommt :X


----------



## Breakyou (13. Dezember 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Razyl du hast einen netten Blog
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



endlich mal jemand der meiner Meinung ist was die beste WoW Zeit angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BC war so schön. Ich hab nächtelang gequestet ohne dass mir Langweilg wurde.
Und dann..Wrath of the Lichking 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann hab ich aufgehört



> Patch 2.4 erschien und brachte eine tolle Insel mit sich, mit einer netten 5-er Instanz und einer heftigen Raidinstanz. Jeder hatte seinen Spaß, sowohl die Casuals als auch die besten Spieler und deren Gilden



Wie ich sie geliebt habe <3


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2009)

Noch 1 Stunde ... *hibbelig ist*


----------



## Thoraros (13. Dezember 2009)

War auch nur ein Scherz am Rande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Najo, ob TOR gut wird, steht wohl noch in den Sternen, aber eins traue ich BioWare zu ... die werden ein unvergessliches Levelerlebnis schaffen, wobei die hoffentlich einiges aus WAR übernehmen (nur die guten Dinge). Beim Endgame wird BioWare zu knappern haben und nicht nur das: Wie wird das Bezahlungssystem ausschauen?


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> War auch nur ein Scherz am Rande
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


TOR wird gut... das weiß ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bezahlsystem wird sicherlich Abo - was anderes ist wohl eher auszuschließen. Evtl. wird WAR dann Free-2-play 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (13. Dezember 2009)

Najo, vllt. gibts bei TOR dann monatliche Grundgebühren und kostenpflichte Services ala Aussehen verändern ... siehe Champions Online. Und wenn WAR F2P werden würde dann würd ich mich freuen, wobei natürlich die Lizenz drunter leiden würde ... aber eins sei noch gesagt, nicht alles an WAR war/ist schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Daxter Mario. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2009)

tach


arghhh you gonna go far kid ist so ein Ohrwurm >.<


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> tach
> 
> 
> arghhh you gonna go far kid ist so ein Ohrwurm >.<




_N serh sehr geiler Ohrwurm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> tach
> 
> 
> arghhh you gonna go far kid ist so ein Ohrwurm >.<



trust in you find ich da noch schlimmer als ohrwurm


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _N serh sehr geiler Ohrwurm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


stimmt^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Dezember 2009)

Nabend Buffies


----------



## H2OTest (13. Dezember 2009)

nabend *grad am football gucken*


----------



## Edou (13. Dezember 2009)

Bann des tages in WoW: IHR SCHEI* WI**ER (eigenbearbeitung :O) Hitler gruß 2 mal einfügen

Mein gott ich hab mich so schlapp gelacht so hatt der im /2er gespamt lvl 80 Blutelf Pala


----------



## H2OTest (13. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Bann des tages in WoW: IHR SCHEI* WI**ER HEIL HITLER HEIL HITLER
> 
> Mein gott ich hab mich so schlapp gelacht so hatt der im /2er gespamt lvl 80 Blutelf Pala



I loled


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Bann des tages in WoW: IHR SCHEI* WI**ER HEIL HITLER HEIL HITLER
> 
> Mein gott ich hab mich so schlapp gelacht so hatt der im /2er gespamt lvl 80 Blutelf Pala


ich schaetze mal sein acc wurde von nem witzbold geknackt^^ Is mal einem unserer Gildies passiert, und bei ihm bin ich mir sicher das er uns nicht nur verarscht hat...


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

_Das ist Enmusement 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<3 
_


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2009)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Abend


----------



## Petersburg (13. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was ich dir noch empfehlen köönte is:
> 
> Naruto (jojo ich weiss gefällt net allen aber ich liebe es^^)
> 
> ...



:'-( Hab jetzt in alle mal rein geschaut und war nichts dabei...


----------



## mimoun (13. Dezember 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Arosk (13. Dezember 2009)

O_o


----------



## H2OTest (13. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> :'-( Hab jetzt in alle mal rein geschaut und war nichts dabei...



Hast du dir Naruto oder Naruto Shippuuden angeguckt? ist wie ich finde n riesen Unterschied


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2009)

Ergo Proxy is richtig nice, und die Patagonistin ist richtig sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke Rexo

nur ist es auf der *poese poese gratis anime seite* total schlecht vertont >.<


----------



## Petersburg (13. Dezember 2009)

Sieht so aus als hätte ich alle Animes die mir gefallen schohn durch :'-(


----------



## Lillyan (13. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Bann des tages in WoW: IHR SCHEI* WI**ER HEIL HITLER HEIL HITLER


Deine Art zu zensieren ist echt.... interessant.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2009)

wenn der arsch Jan W. nicht endlich wieder Comics macht zwing ich ihn zu 300 Stunden Lady Gaga hoeren >.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wenn der arsch Jan W. nicht endlich wieder Comics macht zwing ich ihn zu 300 Stunden Lady Gaga hoeren >.<



wie lange gibts schon keine comics mehr? :<


----------



## Kronas (13. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Bann des tages in WoW: IHR SCHEI* WI**ER HEIL HITLER HEIL HITLER
> 
> Mein gott ich hab mich so schlapp gelacht so hatt der im /2er gespamt lvl 80 Blutelf Pala





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



moin


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Deine Art zu zensieren ist echt.... interessant.


Wieso? Ist sie so neu für dich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie lange gibts schon keine comics mehr? :<


ja der typ drueckt sich von seiner arbeit >.<


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ja der typ drueckt sich von seiner arbeit >.<


Er fragt dich etwas, wo man nicht mit Ja o. Nein antworten kann und du antwortest mit ja oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ja der typ drueckt sich von seiner arbeit >.<



phöses japan


----------



## Kronas (13. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie lange gibts schon keine comics mehr? :<


seit 9.11.09 keinen mehr, hab mir heute alle angesehen
mein kopf ist voll mit müll xD


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> seit 9.11.09 keinen mehr, hab mir heute alle angesehen
> mein kopf ist voll mit müll xD




_Is er das nicht immer ??_


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> seit 9.11.09 keinen mehr, hab mir heute alle angesehen
> mein kopf ist voll mit müll xD



deswegen liebe ich DiB comics so xD
das inspiriert


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> moin



_
Moin Shin Chan Boy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Poo boggy Boggy** xD _


----------



## Kronas (13. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> moin


mooooooment 
ich kenne dein avatarbild irgendwoher
tiefste kindheitserinnerungen werden wach...


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mooooooment
> ich kenne dein avatarbild irgendwoher
> tiefste kindheitserinnerungen werden wach...




_Shin Chan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mooooooment
> ich kenne dein avatarbild irgendwoher
> tiefste kindheitserinnerungen werden wach...




schreckliche erinnerungen ...
diese sendung hat mich geprägt


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> schreckliche erinnerungen ...
> diese sendung hat mich geprägt



_Wiso ?? die wahr doch uber Geil ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wiso ?? die wahr doch uber Geil ^^_



po poggi poggi

ich will sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> po poggi poggi
> 
> ich will sterben
> 
> ...



_Das wahr das erkennungs Zeichen xD 

Mein Sätz der mich gepragt hat wah oo oo Mizi Drache!!_


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2009)

Anime-Diskussion... nicht.... gut


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Dezember 2009)

zum glück hab ich meine mutter nie so genannt Oo


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

_Super Geilomatico xD _


----------



## Edou (13. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Deine Art zu zensieren ist echt.... interessant.


......ohja ich merks grade...sry....-.-


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ......ohja ich merks grade...sry....-.-


FAIL


----------



## Edou (13. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> FAIL


ich könnte dir ne gemeinheit an den kopf werfen aber nee ich bleib lüb (die beleidigung wäre für dass Fail)


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich könnte dir ne gemeinheit an den kopf werfen aber nee ich bleib lüb (die beleidigung wäre für dass Fail)


Tus doch, tus doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tus doch, tus doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Okee


Der einzige fail hier war deine geburt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (13. Dezember 2009)

ich post jetzt nur weil ich näher an die 3k kommen will...

achja...


hallo.


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Okee
> 
> 
> Der einzige fail hier war deine geburt
> ...


Da muss ich dir sogar zustimmen


----------



## Edou (13. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir sogar zustimmen


kuhl^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Dezember 2009)

bin weg^^
gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin weg^^
> gute nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nacht^^

Ich bin auch weg schlaft gut^^

Und @ razyl war nur spaß^^ (vll weißt du es vll aber auch nicht deswegen sag ich es nochmals)


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2009)

Soooo, nun wo Edou weg ist, werd ich ihn erstmal reporten... der hat mich böse beleidigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Soooo, nun wo Edou weg ist, werd ich ihn erstmal reporten... der hat mich böse beleidigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was hatt 2 daumen und scheißt ausser mir auf dein gelaber?
Aus "sicherheits maßnahmen" herausgenommen =/


----------



## Lillyan (13. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Was hatt 2 daumen und scheißt ausser mir auf dein gelaber?
> DER GROßE ZAM!


Zam mag es glaube ich gar nicht, wenn er von anderen vorgeschrieben bekommt was er zu denken hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Zam mag es glaube ich gar nicht, wenn er von anderen vorgeschrieben bekommt was er zu denken hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was hab ich den gemacht dass ihr auf einmal alle gegen mich seid Oo-.-


----------



## Lillyan (13. Dezember 2009)

Nichts, ich will dich nur vor einem Fehler bewahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Was hab ich den gemacht dass ihr auf einmal alle gegen mich seid Oo-.-


_Epic xD 
_


----------



## Edou (13. Dezember 2009)

danke lily hab ich s halt rausgenommen...........


Naja ich bin off.....


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

_/Push 
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Daxter Mario. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hab mich in ihre Stimme Verliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Skatero (13. Dezember 2009)

Also ich mag die Stimme nicht.


----------



## Rexo (14. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich mag die Stimme nicht.



_Singen kanne sich ja nioch so dolle aber so kommentieren schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFg Rexo

Bin Schlafen_


----------



## jeef (14. Dezember 2009)

mir ist so langweilig :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Dezember 2009)

mohoin


----------



## Rexo (14. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Dezember 2009)

Disturbed \m/.


----------



## Petersburg (14. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> scheisse ich glaub mein meerschweinchen ist ein terrorist.
> 
> ich hab eine angebissene mini amerika flagge gefunden!!!! OMG!!



In die Mikrowelle mit ihm! und mach ein Video davon!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Moin


----------



## Arosk (14. Dezember 2009)

Kronas ist tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kronas ist tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Is Klar :/

damit macht man keine spasse_


----------



## Petersburg (14. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kronas ist tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist ein Kronas? Ein Meerschweinchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kronas ist tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo wird er denn /b/eerdigt?


----------



## Arosk (14. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Is Klar :/
> 
> damit macht man keine spasse_



Er ist aber nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> [17:55:40] schirkos: eeeeey
> [17:55:47] schirkos: ich brauch ein paar namen von guten pc spielen
> [17:56:03] Jaba: world of warcraft
> [17:56:09] schirkos: ...............





> [18:40:56] schirkos: [Link zu einem indizierten Spiel] gnihihi
> [18:41:26] schirkos: 2 euro drauf, dass ich das nicht uncut gekauft bekomme xD



Ich glaub sie haben ihn verhaftet als er das kaufen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Er ist aber nicht da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_em gehts noch ??_


----------



## Arosk (14. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _em gehts noch ??_



was los?


----------



## Edou (14. Dezember 2009)

hi


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## Firun (14. Dezember 2009)

Servus Männer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Dezember 2009)

ahoi firun


----------



## Rexo (14. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Servus Männer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Firun!!!

---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Daxter Mario. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soladra (14. Dezember 2009)

'n Abend!


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2009)

jutn abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Dezember 2009)

wuhu
es kommt leben in die bude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab heute ausversehen meine weihnachtsgeschenke gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wuhu
> es kommt leben in die bude
> 
> 
> ...


hab heute endlich eine art wunschliste fertiggestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wuhu
> es kommt leben in die bude
> 
> 
> ...



gz^^ und wie ausversehen?^^


----------



## Soladra (14. Dezember 2009)

Lol du auch? me2


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gz^^ und wie ausversehen?^^



hab nach meiner katze gesucht und hab se im schlafzimmer gefunden, da war dann ne schranktür ein bisschen offen. ich guck rein und da lagen die t-shirts/pullover und die bücher die ich mir gewünscht hab


yay


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab nach meiner katze gesucht und hab se im schlafzimmer gefunden, da war dann ne schranktür ein bisschen offen. ich guck rein und da lagen die t-ahirts/pullover und die bücher die ich mir gewünscht hab
> 
> 
> yay



xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Dezember 2009)

ein klassischer versteck fail von meiner mutter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ein klassischer versteck fail von meiner mutter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup^^


----------



## Kronas (14. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab nach meiner katze gesucht und hab se im schlafzimmer gefunden, da war dann ne schranktür ein bisschen offen. ich guck rein und da lagen die t-ahirts/pullover und die bücher die ich mir gewünscht hab
> 
> 
> yay


wunschliste 1.0 von mir:
neuer pc
'n widescreen monitor
dieses in flames t-shirt
spiele: the saboteur
batman kompliziertes wort kompliziertes wort
left 4 dead 2 (uncut aus nem österreichischem shop)

wobei mir das erste im prinzip völlig ausreichen würde, sonst zock ich halt weiter wow und mein alter bildschirm tuts noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Dezember 2009)

bin dann ma auch wieder weg ... bisschen für deutsch üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gute nacht euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:
kronas, meinst du arcaham arsylum?
oder so xD


----------



## Kronas (14. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin dann ma auch wieder weg ... bisschen für deutsch üben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja sowas in die richtung^^


----------



## Rexo (14. Dezember 2009)

_
Du Hats mich ja manchmal Fur Fag gennant oder Kronas ?? weis du eiegntlich was das genau heisst??
_


----------



## Arosk (14. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wunschliste 1.0 von mir:
> neuer pc
> 'n widescreen monitor
> dieses in flames t-shirt
> ...



Schau mal ne Seite vorher rein xD


----------



## Petersburg (14. Dezember 2009)

Muss... L4d2..Uncut... HABEEEEEEEEEEEEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mich ja aus Fun im Gaychat angemeldet. 25 cm ihr wisst ja^^.
Ich bekomme ganz vorischtige Anfragen!
"hätte gerne sex mit dir 

LG"


----------



## Rexo (14. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab mich ja aus Fun im Gaychat angemeldet. 25 cm ihr wisst ja^^.
> Ich bekomme ganz vorischtige Anfragen!
> hätte gerne sex mit dir
> 
> LG


_

Hatte so was ma in ICQ ^^ 

der dachte ich wahr Gay xD _


----------



## ZAM (14. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Muss... L4d2..Uncut... HABEEEEEEEEEEEEN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab den Link dazu entfernt - Die Version ist indiziert.


----------



## Tabuno (14. Dezember 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab den Link dazu entfernt - Die Version ist indiziert.


Ei, der ZAM, morgen kommt der Patch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> sooooo servus, wer hat mich vermisst?



Karl-Heinz, draußen auf der Straße!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> *der Kuh mal Beinchen stell*



Sei net so gemein!
Dachtest wohl nie würde jmd auf diesen Post reagieren. Tja, falsch gedacht!!!111


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ding in der kurzfassung is geil^^


Ich hab die Enlarged Edition. War ein einmaliger Produktionsfehler.


----------



## Rexo (14. Dezember 2009)

_

xD _


----------



## Nawato (14. Dezember 2009)

Abend und gute Nacht bin gleich wieder weg xD


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab sowas von die Schnauze voll... boah -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sei net so gemein!
> Dachtest wohl nie würde jmd auf diesen Post reagieren. Tja, falsch gedacht!!!111



Alter... dir muss aber auch extrem langweilig sein...


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab sowas von die Schnauze voll... boah -.-



wasn los?


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wasn los?


Ich habe nun fünf Stunden lang mit so einen inkompetenten Mitarbeiter von 1&1 gesprochen, weil kurioserweise mein Internetzugangspasswort für meine Fritzbox einfach so geändert wurde. Bis dieser "Fachmann" endlich heraus gefunden hat, dass man mir ein neues Passwort gibt, weil sie selber keine Ahnung haben... *kopf--->tisch*


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe nun fünf Stunden lang mit so einen inkompetenten Mitarbeiter von 1&1 gesprochen, weil kurioserweise mein Internetzugangspasswort für meine Fritzbox einfach so geändert wurde. Bis dieser "Fachmann" endlich heraus gefunden hat, dass man mir ein neues Passwort gibt, weil sie selber keine Ahnung haben... *kopf--->tisch*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Kannst noch was anderes auser dem Posten ??_


----------



## Manoroth (14. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kannst noch was anderes auser dem Posten ??_



jup




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2009)

Ach ich geh schlafen... einen halben Tag lang verpasst und keine News geschrieben... argh =/


----------



## Rexo (14. Dezember 2009)

_Du armer

Bin auch weg_


----------



## Nawato (14. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe nun fünf Stunden lang mit so einen inkompetenten Mitarbeiter von 1&1 gesprochen, weil kurioserweise mein Internetzugangspasswort für meine Fritzbox einfach so geändert wurde. Bis dieser "Fachmann" endlich heraus gefunden hat, dass man mir ein neues Passwort gibt, weil sie selber keine Ahnung haben... *kopf--->tisch*


xD das kenn ich 1&1 Mitarbeiter sind nicht sehr Kompetent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

kronas ist da!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Dezember 2009)

Call me 2 Minus in Englisch.


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Call me 2 Minus in Englisch.


hallo 2 minus in englisch
call me 1- in erste franze arbeit und 1- im englisch vokabeltests und massenhaft andere tests auch 2- bis 1-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Dezember 2009)

Vokabeltest komm. Da lernt man einfach Wörter und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und Tests zählen nicht :O.


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Vokabeltest komm. Da lernt man einfach Wörter und fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann eben 1- in franze <.<


----------



## Ol@f (15. Dezember 2009)

call me 1- in der letzten Englisch Klausur 

btw. Abend^^


----------



## Petersburg (15. Dezember 2009)

Moin :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann eben 1- in franze <.<



Fagsprachen zöhlen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Lasst mich einfach. Würdigt meine 2 Minus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Moin :O


hallo vorhaut der bazn


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hallo vorhaut der bazn



not funney


----------



## Petersburg (15. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hallo vorhaut der bazn



*Mit Kettensäge auf Kronas losgeh, das soll Vorhut heissen nicht vorhaut ...*


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Fagsprachen zöhlen nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du kannst ja nichtmal nen triforce du newfag!



DER schrieb:


> not funney


öööh äähh vertippt war des!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> öööh äähh vertippt war des!



aha :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Dezember 2009)

Ponass wie gehts.
Sry, vertippt, backspacetaste hängt sry.


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ponass wie gehts.
> Sry, vertippt, backspacetaste hängt sry.


ahllo alkioptstuer, mir geths gutj


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

2 faggots one thread


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 2 faggots one thread


gleich kommt bestimmt noch rexo, dann haben wir noch einen


Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Fur Fag
> _


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gleich kommt bestimmt noch rexo, dann haben wir noch einen




[attachment=9627:6_e52cf00d9e7cd1d7.jpg]


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Nett von 1&1 mir nicht bescheid zu geben, wenn sie mich an einen anderen DSL-Server whatever anschließen... -.-


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nett von 1&1 mir nicht bescheid zu geben, wenn sie mich an einen anderen DSL-Server whatever anschließen... -.-


Joah 1&1 halt


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

das intro ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

PS. Hiho


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2009)

was für kaputte leute hier sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Joah 1&1 halt


Aber dann sagen "Wir haben keine Ahnung wo Ihr Problem liegt, wir schicken ihnen ein neues Internetzugangspasswort"... ähem ja ist klar ><
@ brille:
du ICQ on kommen now!


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was für kaputte leute hier sind...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rexo hat sich bei skype wegen dir bei mir ausgeheult :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ brille:
> du ICQ on kommen now!


maaah kb


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> rexo hat sich bei skype wegen dir bei mir ausgeheult :O


Hm und mir sagt er ständig das du ein Arsch bist


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> rexo hat sich bei skype wegen dir bei mir ausgeheult :O



du bist echt nett


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> rexo hat sich bei skype wegen dir bei mir ausgeheult :O


wegen mir?^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> maaah kb


Ich ich... ich... ich hab Bilder von dem, was du letzten Sommer getan hast! Die veröffentliche ich, wenn du nicht on kommst!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich ich... ich... ich hab Bilder von dem, was du letzten Sommer getan hast! Die veröffentliche ich, wenn du nicht on kommst!



fap bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wegen mir?^^





Kronas schrieb:


> wegen dir


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwas mach ich falsch...
Besucherzahlen von ~ 50, aber keine Kommentare oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2009)

joa.... was hab ich dem armen furfag angetan?


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwas mach ich falsch...
> Besucherzahlen von ~ 50, aber keine Kommentare oO


bei youtube gibts teilweise 500 views und 0-2 kommentare, geht alles mit rechten dingen zu^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa.... was hab ich dem armen *furfag *angetan?



?
der mag das wort nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ?
> der mag das wort nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jep, genau deswegen^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei youtube gibts teilweise 500 views und 0-2 kommentare, geht alles mit rechten dingen zu^^


Youtube... youtube ist mist :X


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> jep, genau deswegen^^


joa kann ich nich nachvollziehen, war ja mehr oder weniger länger nich wirklich aktiv und hatte keine gelegenheit den so zu nennen, oder heult der sich wegen ner alten geschichte aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa kann ich nich nachvollziehen, war ja mehr oder weniger länger nich wirklich aktiv und hatte keine gelegenheit den so zu nennen, oder heult der sich wegen ner alten geschichte aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



alles wegen kronas
der is so phöse zu rexo


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Youtube... youtube ist mist :X


<insert youtube - pornoäquivalentwitz here>

@brille
nee wegen dem wort nur


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Dezember 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> @brille
> nee wegen dem wort nur


joa wtf? ich hab das erst geschrieben, NACHDEM du geschrieben hast, der würd sich wegen mir bei dir ausheulen... oO


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa wtf? ich hab das erst geschrieben, NACHDEM du geschrieben hast, der würd sich wegen mir bei dir ausheulen... oO


[18:25:44] Bad-Daxter: Stimmt :/ das wahr brille
[18:25:45] Bad-Daxter: ohh armer rexo :<
müsstest als furfag nich n dickes fell ham? tongue.gif
(beine hoch, der kommt flach)


quote von dir laut rexo


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> [18:25:44] Bad-Daxter: Stimmt :/ das wahr brille
> [18:25:45] Bad-Daxter: ohh armer rexo :<
> müsstest als furfag nich n dickes fell ham? tongue.gif
> (beine hoch, der kommt flach)
> ...



der spruch is aber schon uralt Oo


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa.... was hab ich dem armen *furfag* angetan?


_
Furfag:
Auch Furry Fag. Dieser Begriff wird oft von Anti-Furrys oder Non-Furries dafür verwendet um Furs in Chats, Foren und ähnlichen auf missbilligender Art zu begegnen und von ihnen Gegenreaktionen zu provozieren. Der Begriff Fag ist auch ein herabfallender Begriff für Homosexuelle, ist hier aber eher darin zu verstehen, das suggeriert werden soll, das dem Furdom anzugehören schlimmer ist als Homosexuell zu sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und Nabend alle zusammen _


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend


Huhu Schweinchen =)


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Furfag:
> Auch Furry Fag. Dieser Begriff wird oft von Anti-Furrys oder Non-Furries dafür verwendet um Furs in Chats, Foren und ähnlichen auf missbilligender Art zu begegnen und von ihnen Gegenreaktionen zu provozieren. Der Begriff Fag ist auch ein herabfallender Begriff für Homosexuelle, ist hier aber eher darin zu verstehen, das suggeriert werden soll, das dem Furdom anzugehören schlimmer ist als Homosexuell zu sein.
> 
> ...


yay it's a rexooooo


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

moin rexo
moin schweini :3


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

Moin Rexona


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2009)

dem furdom? xD


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Moin Rexona




_Unterlasse diese verstummelung :/_


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Unterlasse diese verstummelung :/_


DAnn halt Rexona for Men


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Huhu Schweinchen =)



Musst mit deinem Design leider noch bis zum WE warten...wenns überhaupt noch aktuell ist? ;D


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Unterlasse diese verstummelung :/_


[21:36:39] nawato: i dont fur i hate fur

alle verlassen dich!


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> [21:36:39] nawato: i dont fur i hate fur
> 
> alle verlassen dich!


Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Musst mit deinem Design leider noch bis zum WE warten...wenns überhaupt noch aktuell ist? ;D


Warum sollte es nicht mehr aktuell sein?


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

Nö


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_Fresst diesen Weihnachts Song!!

_


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Tag
> 
> 
> hat jemnad einen hund?


ich hab ne haarige pussy


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Fresst diesen Weihnachts Song!!
> 
> _


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH das wird Haarig


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum sollte es nicht mehr aktuell sein?



KA.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Im Style vom Wasserzeichen hast du gesagt, oder?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Toller Beitrag du Genie.



die behauptung in deiner signatur wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Toller Beitrag du Genie.


ein kätzchen du perverser!

@rexo
ein furry mit asia porn? die haben doch ihren eigenen


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die behauptung in deiner signatur wage ich zu bezweifeln


Du sehr recht haben ^^


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ein kätzchen du perverser!
> 
> @rexo
> ein furry mit asia porn? die haben doch ihren eigenen




-.-


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> -.-


Kronas 1 Rexo 0


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Naja, in den meisten Fällen wird "pussy" als weibliches Geschlecht abgestempelt. Das schlauste wäre gewesen, wenn du geschrieben hättest, dass du ein Kätzchen hättest. Ganz einfach.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du glaubst ihm Oo der labert doch nur Müll am laufendem Band.


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Naja, in den meisten Fällen wird "pussy" als weibliches Geschlecht abgestempelt. Das schlauste wäre gewesen, wenn du geschrieben hättest, dass du ein Kätzchen hättest. Ganz einfach.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geschlechtsteil wenn schon!

aber ich will zweideutig sein :O


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_Dem Furry is Langweilig :/_


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

dreideutig > zweideutig


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Dem Furry is Langweilig :/_


bau ne fursuit und verkauf sie für den halben materialpreis bei ebay


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Kronas 1 Rexo 0


!



Rexo schrieb:


> _Dem Furry is Langweilig :/_


such neuen stoff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> KA.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja hab ich


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ein Eimer voll Hass!


deswegen heißt es auch nicht ein eimer voll hasen!


----------



## Noxiel (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Dem Furry is Langweilig :/_



Dann geh' doch auf's Fusselbrett...vielleicht ist da ja was los.


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bau ne fursuit und verkauf sie für den halben materialpreis bei ebay



No :/ 

_Macht keinen fun wen man in nem Land wohn wo es nur geschatzte 10 Furrys Gibt_


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die behauptung in deiner signatur wage ich zu bezweifeln


Ich bin ehrlich:
Ohne Lekraan würde das Forum von Buffed ein minimales Stück mehr Niveau haben.


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> No :/
> 
> _Macht keinen fun wen man in nem Land wohn wo es nur geschatzte 10 Furrys Gibt_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann wander nach Asien aus.


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dann geh' doch auf's Fusselbrett...vielleicht ist da ja was los.



_Meinst du .... ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wen ja Gute Idee ^^_


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Meinst du .... ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der kaugummi verklebt dein fell


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich will mehr Westernshooter!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Meinst du .... ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sie sprechen in fury zungen


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_


Kronas schrieb:



			der kaugummi verklebt dein fell
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Pass auf das du nich uber deine pr0n Sammlung fliegst




DER schrieb:



			sie sprechen in fury zungen
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Ist auch besser so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Pass auf das du nich uber deine pr0n Sammlung fliegst
> 
> ...


du teufel hast meinen beitrag kursiv gemacht


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Och du immer mit deinem Niveau. Lass mal was neues einfallen


Würde ich gerne, aber das wäre zuviel für deinen Geist und außerdem könnte es Ärger mit den Mods geben, von daher muss ich es sein lassen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

yay
2010 neues finntroll album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du teufel hast meinen beitrag kursiv gemacht



_Ja und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Genialer Künstler_


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> yay
> 2010 neues finntroll album
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


yay Irgendwann um den dreh neues In Flames Album xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> yay Irgendwann um den dreh neues In Flames Album xD



ich bin jetzt mal einfach fies und böse und sage
finntroll > in flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bin weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nacht


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt mal einfach fies und böse und sage
> finntroll > in flames
> 
> 
> ...


_
Pass auf das nich uber deine Metal harre Fliegst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




GN8 du ^^_


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt mal einfach fies und böse und sage
> finntroll > in flames
> 
> 
> ...


DIEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Noxiel (15. Dezember 2009)

Kein schlechtes Karma im Nachtschwärmer, ihr werdet sonst nur wieder als Schildkröten wiedergeboren...


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> seh ich auch so






Nawato schrieb:


> du hast vollkommen recht



toll :O

so, nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kein schlechtes Karma im Nachtschwärmer, ihr werdet sonst nur wieder als Schildkröten wiedergeboren...


_
**Jens Maul Stimme imitiert**

Jawohl mein Meister_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kein schlechtes Karma im Nachtschwärmer, ihr werdet sonst nur wieder als Schildkröten wiedergeboren...



Das sag ich Carchi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du suchst dir wohl immer wieder jemand neuen zu flamen oder? Hast du nichts besseres zu tun? Tut mir Leid, wenn du meine Signatur zu Ernst nimmst.


Nein, ich hätte am liebsten Khorhill oder wie sein Name geschrieben wird geflamed, allerdings hat er bisher keine so gute Vorlage geliefert, wie deine Signatur. Mir wär deine Signatur nicht mal aufgefallen, hätte Mister Lachmann nicht so blendend darauf hingewiesen, aber da er das getan hast, konnte ich ja gleich mal meinen alltäglichen Flame gegen einen von euch loswerden - danke Lachmann btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kein schlechtes Karma im Nachtschwärmer, ihr werdet sonst nur wieder als Schildkröten wiedergeboren...



das kannste rexo doch net antun oder? der will sicher iwas plüschiges werden... n angora kaninchen oder so zum beispiel^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kein schlechtes Karma im Nachtschwärmer, ihr werdet sonst nur wieder als Schildkröten wiedergeboren...


Und dann von Carcha als Haustier gehalten? OH NEIN!


----------



## dragon1 (15. Dezember 2009)

argh heut war einer DIESER tage wo alles schief geht... gn8 >.<


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das kannste rexo doch net antun oder? der will sicher iwas plüschiges werden... n angora kaninchen oder so zum beispiel^^



_N Schwarzer Wolf wahre mit Lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und dann von Carcha als Haustier gehalten? OH NEIN!



Na ob er die Schildkröten nur dafür hält? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> argh heut war einer DIESER tage wo alles schief geht... gn8 >.<


Ähem, ist das nicht jeder zweite Tag bei dir? Nichts für ungut, aber irgendwie kommst du gefühlt alle zwei Tage so an oÔ


----------



## Manoroth (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _N Schwarzer Wolf wahre mit Lieber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da wär ich jetzt noch mit dabei^^ ich liebe wölfe über alles^^ und schwarz is sowiso immer jut^^ schwarzer wolf mit blauen augen... *schwärm*


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> da wär ich jetzt noch mit dabei^^ ich liebe wölfe über alles^^ und schwarz is sowiso immer jut^^ schwarzer wolf mit blauen augen... *schwärm*


*sucht sein Jagdgewehr*


----------



## dragon1 (15. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem, ist das nicht jeder zweite Tag bei dir? Nichts für ungut, aber irgendwie kommst du gefühlt alle zwei Tage so an oÔ


neee eigentlich nicht, hoechstens 1-2 mal die woche^^


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> da wär ich jetzt noch mit dabei^^ ich liebe wölfe über alles^^ und schwarz is sowiso immer jut^^ schwarzer wolf mit blauen augen... *schwärm*


_
**Dahin schmiltzt**

Da Bin ich dabei _


----------



## Manoroth (15. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *sucht sein Jagdgewehr*



hey-.- wölfe erschiesst man net.. das sind tolle und nette tiere....


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ist das eine schlechte Angewohnheit von dir? Du nimmst meine Signatur nicht wirklich ernst oder? ...


Ich nehme deine Signatur natürlich soooo ernst, dass ich dich gleich beleidigen werde, weißt du? 
Vielleicht sollte ich demnächst einfach auffälliger den Witz hinter einer Naricht rüberbringen, anscheinend schnallen das hier einige nicht oO

@Lekraan:
*kopf---->tisch*
Solltest du Razyl nicht entfernen, dann... ach, du kannst es dir sicherlich denken.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ist das eine schlechte Angewohnheit von dir? Du nimmst meine Signatur nicht wirklich ernst oder? ...



Kinder, habt euch lieb.


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_Schleimer_


----------



## Manoroth (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> **Dahin schmiltzt**
> 
> Da Bin ich dabei _



super^^ machen wir die erste schwarzer-wolf-mit-blauen-augen-WG auf^^


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

http://community.bravo.de/boards/viewtopic.php?t=301189



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
wer hat nochmal das bravo forum für ein paar lacher empfohlen?^^


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> super^^ machen wir die erste schwarzer-wolf-mit-blauen-augen-WG auf^^


_
Bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sollen wa ne Fan gruppe machen ^^ 

^^



Bester deutscher Let´s Player wierd 18 und Remixt xD _


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

So bin mal offline Bye


----------



## Kronas (15. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> So bin mal offline Bye


lass uns gemeinsam offline gehen!


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Er hat einen ganz besonderen Humor verstehst du.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh ja, den habe ich. Ich wusste, dass eines Tages Khorhiil endlich das erkennt :X
@ Lekraan: 
Ich will mich nicht wiederholen...
Kannst du keine EDITS lesen? oO


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Schleimer_



Wer ist ein Schleimer?


----------



## Noxiel (15. Dezember 2009)

Love and peace everywhere.....tirriellie, tirriela.

Mir ist langweilig, so langweilig das ich mich sogar schon im Nachtschwärmer aufhalte. Grausame Welt.... *drop*


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Love and peace everywhere.....tirriellie, tirriela.


nimm weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht. Jetzt hast du einen weiteren Grund, mich zu flamen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nicht nur ohne dich... aber es nichts gegen dich selbst, aber manche deiner Posts sind teilweise extrem sinnfrei (*huhu Silvesterthread*). Obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass auch nicht alle meiner Posts sinnvolle Sachen beinhalten...


----------



## Noxiel (15. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof



Nein, das wohl sicher nicht. Aber ich seh' schon, mit einem Zaunpfahl winken reicht Euch wohl nicht, nein es muß immer gleich der komplette Zaun sein, mit Grasnarbe und Grundwasser.

Lekraan und Razyl, wenn ihr euch verbal rollen wollt, tut das sonst wo, aber nicht hier.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nein, das wohl sicher nicht. Aber ich seh' schon, mit einem Zaunpfahl winken reicht Euch wohl nicht, nein es muß immer gleich der komplette Zaun sein, mit Grasnarbe und Grundwasser.
> 
> Lekraan und Razyl, wenn ihr euch verbal rollen wollt, tut das sonst wo, aber nicht hier.


Ich sehe hier keine verbalen Angriffe. Lediglich ein wenig ähem schärfere Kritik am anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier keine verbalen Angriffe. Lediglich ein wenig ähem schärfere Kritik am anderen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die gleich nochmal wohin führen soll? Ich bin nur neugierig....

Apropos, ihr wisst, dass man auch im Nachtschwärmer verwarnt werden kann?


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Soso ... huhu Silvesterthread. Das war glaub Khohiil mit dem du dich da geflamt hast. Ich habe da nur ein paar mal auf Fragen gepostet oder sonst was. Aber zu 100% war da garnicht sinnfrei. _Die Nachtschwärmer_, dieser Thread ist sinnfrei.
> 
> Aber ich glaube wohl kaum, das von 16,6k Beiträge, nichts sinnfrei ist. Mich würde es in % interessieren, wo mehr Sinnlosigkeit herrscht.


Du warst da unter deinen Namen Bierkasten glaube auch ganz gut vertreten in dem Thread. Mir ging es nicht um das Flamen mit Khorhiil. Und, ob du es glaubst oder nicht, der Nachtschwärmer hat einen Sinn. Er dient zur Unterhaltung bzw. Kommunikation mit anderen Leuten aus den Buffed-Forum, außerhalb der anderen Threads. Schließlich hat man schlecht von jedem Buffed-User die ICQ/MSN/Skype/Whatever Nummer.

Oh, ich bin mir sicher, dass bei mir mehr Sinnlosigkeit herrscht, weil ich auch schon etwas länger dabei bin und ein "paar" mehr Posts als du habe. Von daher hinkt deine Prozent-Angabe, da du noch nicht soviele Posts, wie ich habe.



Noxiel schrieb:


> Die gleich nochmal wohin führen soll? Ich bin nur neugierig....


Zu einer normalen Diskussion. Wo hin sonst?
Und ich weiß sehr, dass man hier verwarnt werden kann, allerdings gibt es derzeit noch keinen richtigen Grund - zumindest meiner Ansicht nach.


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wer ist ein Schleimer?



_Lekraan :/

sry wahr afk_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_Popcorn ersatz xD _


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Naja, mir auch egal jetzt.Keiner zwingt dich, meine Beiträge durchzulesen. Kann man Buffed-User ignorieren oder so ähnlich? Wenn ja, dann solltest du das wirklich bei mir machen. Dann kann ich dich nicht nerven oder sonst was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du nervst mich nicht noch sonst was oÔ. Ich glaube du hast die Grundaussage nicht verstanden


----------



## Noxiel (15. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zu einer normalen Diskussion. Wo hin sonst?
> Und ich weiß sehr, dass man hier verwarnt werden kann, allerdings gibt es derzeit noch keinen richtigen Grund - zumindest meiner Ansicht nach.



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Wie gesagt, ich wollte den Hinweis nur prophylaktisch loswerden, damit sich hinterher niemand zu Unrecht gerügt fühlt. Wenn ihr ein gewisses Niveau beibehalten könnt, bin ich der letzte der ein Streitgespräch abwürgt. Macht nur mal weiter, ich schau....les' mir das noch ein bisschen an.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Wie gesagt, ich wollte den Hinweis nur prophylaktisch loswerden, damit sich hinterher niemand zu Unrecht gerügt fühlt. Wenn ihr ein gewisses Niveau beibehalten könnt, bin ich der letzte der ein Streitgespräch abwürgt. Macht nur mal weiter, ich schau....les' mir das noch ein bisschen an.


Och, ich glaube das Niveau ist so das Mittelding im Buffed-Forum. Höher als die Forentrolle, niedriger als die Diskussionen rund um medizinische Sachen usw.


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_xD Gerade das hier gefunden ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Noxiel (15. Dezember 2009)

AAAAAAALT!!!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Diese Fremdwörter..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Voilà: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=prophylaktisch+erkl%C...%C3%BCr+dummies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> So ähnlich hast du es geschrieben. Du schreibst also indirekt, dass es ohne mich besser wäre. Also, muss ich dir auf'n Zeiger gehen, wenn du sowas schreibst/sagst/denkst.
> 
> Kann sein, dass ich ab und zu mal nur Schei*e dazuschreib. Weiß ich auch selber, aber sollte es dir noch nicht aufgefallen sein, dann sag ich dir jetzt: Ich habe auch schon einige sinnvolle Beiträge geschrieben. Ja, sogar das kann ich!


Weißt du, das könnte ich zu jedem zweiten User hier schreiben. Würde ich es tatsächlich ernst meinen hätte ich es deutlicher gemacht. Khorhiil hat es vorhin auch angedeutet: Mein Humor ist anders, besonders bei so etwas. Ich meine (meistens, nicht immer) so etwas ernst. 

Und zum zweiten:
Ich hab auch nie das Gegenteil behauptet.

Btw: ich geh schlafen


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> AAAAAAALT!!!


_
Fur dich eventuel fur mich aber nicht ^^ 



_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weißt du, das könnte ich zu jedem zweiten User hier schreiben. Würde ich es tatsächlich ernst meinen hätte ich es deutlicher gemacht. Khorhiil hat es vorhin auch angedeutet: Mein Humor ist anders, besonders bei so etwas. Ich meine (meistens, nicht immer) so etwas ernst.
> 
> Und zum zweiten:
> Ich hab auch nie das Gegenteil behauptet.
> ...



N8

Bin auch weg. bb


----------



## Noxiel (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Fur dich eventuel fur mich aber nicht ^^
> 
> 
> ...



So einen Bart, aber du bist ja noch jung und kennst noch nicht alles. Jajaja....


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> *So einen Bart, aber du bist ja noch jung und kennst noch nicht alles. Jajaja....*




_Komm bitte n Jedi YOda spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Komm bitte n Jedi YOda spruch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


so pelzig du sein und trotzdem nicht alles gesehen du hast, junger furfag


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Dann lass solche Kommentare doch einfach. Oo Denk sie dir. Schreib sie aufn Blatt Papier und nagel es an die Wand. Was auch immer.



Hey der Spruch gehört Carchi Ò.ó

So bin jetzt aber weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> so pelzig du sein und trotzdem nicht alles gesehen du hast, junger *furfag*




_EPIC FAIL!!!

Da sis ne Beleidigung _


----------



## Noxiel (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Komm bitte n Jedi YOda spruch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _EPIC FAIL!!!
> 
> Da sis ne Beleidigung _


oha... wow... krasser epic fail, muss ich schon sagen



Lekraan schrieb:


> Wer auch immer Catchi ist ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mod


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Dezember 2009)

Wurde die Forum Aktualisierung wieder Verschoben? ^^


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAALLTT!!!

_wow das fuhlt sich gut an so wa szu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Noxiel (15. Dezember 2009)

Es ging hier um Yoda nicht um Aktualität. 

Zieh' an meinem Finger!!!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Dezember 2009)

egal ich gehe schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es ging hier um Yoda nicht um Aktualität.
> 
> Zieh' an meinem Finger!!!!



_emmm...naja ok 

**nase zuhalt und an Noxiel´s Finger zieht**_


----------



## Noxiel (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _emmm...naja ok
> 
> **nase zuhalt und an Noxiel´s Finger zieht**_


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_O Noez ^^_


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2009)

ban him pl0x


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_Nene Nix bamen ^^

_


----------



## Firun (15. Dezember 2009)

nabend schwärmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nene Nix bamen ^^
> 
> _



Ich liebe College Humor



No no no, we're not using the R-word.


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend Firun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Daxter Mario. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Noxiel mochte genr noch n anderes Posten will abe rkeinen Bann riskieren von Colleghumor ^^_


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_Ich bin Schlafen gn8 morgen fruh raus-.-_


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2009)

gn8


----------



## Mondryx (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich mach jetzt die Nacht durch -.- Hab auf Dienstag zu lange geschlafen (14:30) aufgestanden. Da ich derzeit Krank geschrieben bin.. . Muss Donnerstag aber um 9 auf der Arbeit sein. Da ich jetzt noch nicht schlafe, werde ich am Mittwoch garantiert nicht vor 13 Uhr aufstehen, selbst mit Wecker... . Muss ich mich irgendwie durch den Mittwoch schlagen^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

Hay Leute. Bin heut' auch wieder mal hier. Morgen Chemietest O.o.
Und wie gehts euch so ?


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

WAAAAAACKÖÖÖÖÖN!!!!


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2009)

Morgen:
3h frei
2 stunden Museum-Besuch (mwhahah mit dem iPod Touch spielen :X )
2 Stunden Weihnachtsfeier oO

Wozu geh ich überhaupt noch in die Schule?


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2 stunden Museum-Besuch (mwhahah mit dem iPod Touch spielen :X )



Neu, der Ipod ? =)


----------



## El Homer (16. Dezember 2009)

Kings of Black Metal 
IN GIEßEN !!!!


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Neu, der Ipod ? =)


Den hab ich seit dem Sommer... und gerade erstmal etwas Geld im Appstore gelassen :S


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

Wo ist denn nur Rexo ? :< Muss ihn etwas wichtiges fragen O.o


----------



## Petersburg (16. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Morgen:
> 3h frei
> 2 stunden Museum-Besuch (mwhahah mit dem iPod Touch spielen :X )
> 2 Stunden Weihnachtsfeier oO
> ...



Frag ich mich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2009)

Juhu nen Stundenplan app


----------



## Tabuno (16. Dezember 2009)

Hey das geht ab, wir holen den Europacup!


----------



## Petersburg (16. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Juhu nen Stundenplan app






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (16. Dezember 2009)

Hiho


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

_DEr Furry is da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Daxter Mario. biggrin.gif_


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## Petersburg (16. Dezember 2009)

Ah ich habe vergessen Moin zu sagen:
Moin

--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Daxter Mario


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
Wie geht es euch denn?Werte Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Petersburg (16. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wie geht es euch denn?Werte Nachtschwärmer.



Mir gehts super hab endlich mal einen guten Anime gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (16. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wie geht es euch denn?Werte Nachtschwärmer.


Gay und dir?


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

Mir geht es sehr gut. Danke der Nachfrage, mein lieber Edou.
Wie geht es Ihnen denn?


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

_

WTF xD_


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Mir gehts super hab endlich mal einen guten Anime gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hätte ich eine Seele würde ich mich sicher für dich freuen.


Nawato schrieb:


> Gay und dir?


Also,soweit ganz gut bis auf ne kleinigkeit.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Dezember 2009)

<3


----------



## Firun (16. Dezember 2009)

eine guten abend an alle schwärmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

Rexo, du hast mir beim Desktop-Thread ein "/fix" drunter gesetzt, ich konnte aber keine Veränderung feststellen, das macht mich wahnsinnig, was hast du verändert ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Razyl, lass Kriegsbeil begraben


Aber ganz sicherlich nicht im Sandkasten... :X



Firun schrieb:


> eine guten abend an alle schwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Guten Abend Firun, geht es dir denn gut? Ich nehme es stark an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Razyl, lass Kriegsbeil begraben


Ich habe mir dass durchgelesen von gestern,ich hab sofort erkannt dass es humor war ich sehe kein kriegsbeil.
Razyl hatt nen cooleren humor als du.


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend Firun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Casual Das wahr weil mir das Bild nicht angezeigt wurde _


----------



## Firun (16. Dezember 2009)

na alles klar hier im thread?


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend Firun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DARUM HAB' ICH HEUT' ZWEI STUNDEN RUMGERÄTSELT ?!!!
_*geht in eine Ecke um zu weinen*_


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> na alles klar hier im thread?



joa


----------



## Petersburg (16. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> DARUM HAB' ICH HEUT' ZWEI STUNDEN RUMGERÄTSELT ?!!!
> _*geht in eine Ecke um zu weinen*_



*0/8/15 Casual Tröst*


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

Btw, weiss jemand, was Wasserstoffperoxid ist ? Wiki hilft nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*dankt Petersburg*_


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> DARUM HAB' ICH HEUT' ZWEI STUNDEN RUMGERÄTSELT ?!!!
> _*geht in eine Ecke um zu weinen*_



_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> na alles klar hier im thread?


Ich wünsch euch einen Guten abend,werter firun.*verbeug*


Razyl>Edou>Lachmann&all  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich wünsch euch einen Guten abend,werter firun.*verbeug*
> 
> 
> Razyl>Edou>Lachmann&all
> ...



jop, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du findest razöl besser als dich? O_o xD


----------



## dragon1 (16. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dragon1 > all


danke danke


----------



## Petersburg (16. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Btw, weiss jemand, was Wasserstoffperoxid ist ? Wiki hilft nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich find das ist doch ganz gut erklärt bei wiki -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserstoffperoxid


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Razyl>Edou>Lachmann&all
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


SCHLEIMER!


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> danke danke


Oh dich habe ich vergessen du kommst noch vor lachmann

Und an lachmann: Joa Razyl ist besser als ich.Und cooler als ich und ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Oh dich habe ich vergessen du kommst noch vor lachmann



bis grade eben mochte ich dich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> ich find das ist doch ganz gut erklärt bei wiki -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserstoffperoxid


 Da steht "Schmelzpunkt = -0,5°C" 
Sowohl Wasserstoff als auch Sauerstoff haben Schmelzpunkte von -2XX°Celsius, wie kann das sein ?


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bis grade eben mochte ich dich noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du bist immerhin noch vor Blade und dass soll was heißen.


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

_Weis einer wo ich Trocken eis he rbekomme xD _


----------



## Nawato (16. Dezember 2009)

So ich bin wieder weg BYE


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Du bist immerhin noch vor Blade und dass soll was heißen.



eigentlich nicht Oo
der typ ist doch gaaaaaaanz unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nacht nawatö


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weis einer wo ich Trocken eis he rbekomme xD _


Aus einem Chemie labor werter Furry


----------



## Petersburg (16. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Da steht "Schmelzpunkt = -0,5°C"
> Sowohl Wasserstoff als auch Sauerstoff haben Schmelzpunkte von -2XX°Celsius, wie kann das sein ?



Wie kannst du es wagen das Wissen des Heiligen Wikipedia in frage zu stellen?!


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> eigentlich nicht Oo
> der typ ist doch gaaaaaaanz unten
> 
> 
> ...


Willst du unter ihm sein?Ich denke Nein denn alles ist besser als untr ihm zu sein


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sondern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habe die Idee:
Ich begrabe das Kriegsbeil und dich dazu? Ist die Idee nicht toll?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Dezember 2009)

Nabend



---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Daxter Mario


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Willst du unter ihm sein?Ich denke Nein denn alles ist besser als untr ihm zu sein



unter blade gibts nix
da ist ein leerer abgrund


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Aus einem Chemie labor werter Furry


_
Meno -.-

@Brille wtf 

_


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> @Brille wtf _


Brille ist nicht hier


----------



## Firun (16. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weis einer wo ich Trocken eis herbekomme xD _



was willst du mit trockeneis?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

_aa meine Jigsaw  xD _


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Jigsaw



DER schrieb:


> unter blade gibts nix
> da ist ein leerer abgrund


Willst du genau da sein?
Aber nein du zählst zu meinen "freunden" Also Razyl>Edou>Dragon1&Lachmann>All (Moderatoren oder Admin(s) Werden nicht aufgezählt)


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Hallo Jigsaw
> 
> 
> Willst du genau da sein?
> Aber nein du zählst zu meinen "freunden" Also Razyl>Edou>Dragon1&Lachmann>All (Moderatoren oder Admin(s) Werden nicht aufgezählt)



du bist dein eigener freund? xDDDDD

sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du bist dein eigener freund? xDDDDD
> 
> sry
> 
> ...


Im Gegensatz zu dir kann ich mich selbst leiden.


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> was willst du mit trockeneis?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_



wiede reiner meiner SPontanen idiotien anfalle ^^_


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du bist dein eigener freund? xDDDDD


Selbstliebe


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _aa meine Jigsaw  xD _



Was "aa"?


----------



## dragon1 (16. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Du bist immerhin noch vor Blade und dass soll was heißen.


das heisst GAR nichts xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich nimm aber Lachmann mit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



öhh....klar xD 


Edou schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir kann ich mich selbst leiden.



*ritz*


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Was "aa"?


_
DU hast Copy Paste bei meinem Daxter mario Gemacht das is mein Daxmario!!_


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das heisst GAR nichts xD


Eigentlich heißt es: Er ist vor Blade, aber hinter dem Rest ;X


----------



## dragon1 (16. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir kann ich mich selbst leiden.


jaja Lachmann steht halt eher auf Leichen



heh die 2 tage sind lang vorbei und ich bin wieder bereit dich herumzunecken xD


----------



## Tabuno (16. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Die 3 5er Inzen in Icecrown sind ganz cool. xD


ich dacht du wolltest erst in cataclysm wieder dabei sein?


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wie kannst du es wagen das Wissen des Heiligen Wikipedia in frage zu stellen?!



Ist ja so .
Wenn ich Eisen mit Kupfer mische, dann entsteht auch kein Metal, dass bei Zimmertemperatur Gasförmig ist.


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Die 3 5er Inzen in Icecrown sind ganz cool. xD


ARGH er hat das böse MMO erwähnt - fesselt ihn!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> jaja Lachmann steht halt eher auf Leichen



du bist blöd, ich mag dich nicht und bla


*ritz*


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> öhh....klar xD
> 
> 
> *ritz*


Viel Spass lachmann,ich geh auf WACKÖÖÖÖÖN!!!!!! AND IF YOURE NOT DOWN WITH THAT IVE GOT TWO WORDS FOR YA "SLEEP WELL"


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *ritz*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (16. Dezember 2009)

Nabend zusammen,
kurze Frage, vllt kann mir einer helfen, wenn ich bei Amazon mehrere Artikel bestellen will, kann ich die dann auch zs bestellen, also das die in einem Paket kommen oder kommen die alle einzeln?

mfg
Tyro


----------



## dragon1 (16. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du bist blöd, ich mag dich nicht und bla
> 
> 
> *ritz*


ahhh mein tag ist gerettet. nach dem ich dich zum heulen gebracht habe fuehl ich mich gleich wieder gut xD


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du bist blöd, ich mag dich nicht und bla
> 
> 
> *ritz*


Ritzen ist was für Tussen
_*Nimmt Lachman die Rasierklinge aus der Hand und gibt ihm eine Pistole*_
Da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW, Hay Khorrhil


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du bist blöd, ich mag dich nicht und bla
> 
> 
> *ritz*


_

**Lachmann Tröstet hohr nich auf sie**_


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Viel Spass lachmann,ich geh auf WACKÖÖÖÖÖN!!!!!! AND IF YOURE NOT DOWN WITH THAT IVE GOT TWO WORDS FOR YA "SLEEP WELL"



ich freue mich dir mitteilen zu dürfen das schon alle karten ausverkauft sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> DU hast Copy Paste bei meinem Daxter mario Gemacht das is mein Daxmario!!_



Stimmt nicht. Ich habe bei 2 Zeilen ein"-" rausgenommen ;D 


Schönen guten Abend Razyl =) (Wie schön ich immer ignoriert werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ahhh mein tag ist gerettet. nach dem ich dich zum heulen gebracht habe fuehl ich mich gleich wieder gut xD



ich hab nur geritzt - nicht geheult! xD


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich freue mich dir mitteilen zu dürfen das schon alle karten ausverkauft sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach ja wieso liegen dann 3 karten bei mir zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> (Wie schön ich immer ignoriert werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das ist ja eine richtige schweinerei!
Gruesst unser Schwinchen, ihr verdammten Schweine!

Schweinische Guesse


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ach ja wieso liegen dann 3 karten bei mir zuhause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verdammt ._."
ich dachte du hättest noch keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2009)

Tyro schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> kurze Frage, vllt kann mir einer helfen, wenn ich bei Amazon mehrere Artikel bestellen will, kann ich die dann auch zs bestellen, also das die in einem Paket kommen oder kommen die alle einzeln?
> 
> mfg
> Tyro


Das steht am Ende da, ob Einzelversand oder ein zusammenhängendes Paket. Solange alle Waren über Amazon.de versendet werden - gibt dort ja auch Dritt-Anbieter.

@ Jigsaw:
Sry, hab dich total übersehen =( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

_ZITAT(0/8/15 Casual @ 10.12.2009, 22:27) *
Nach meiner Bildung sollte Luxemburg die Hauptstadt von Österreich sein


LOL ??

Ich kanne nich merh xD 

_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

Wasser = Wasseroxid ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> verdammt ._."
> ich dachte du hättest noch keine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja...


@ Jigsaw ich hatte dich begrüßt :O


----------



## dragon1 (16. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> [/i]


pwnd


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

@Rexo, 
Das ist gemein !! Das wurde mir wirklich so beigebracht ;(


----------



## Tabuno (16. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch... war mitm Account vom Bruder in den Inzen, wollte mal gucken.
> Die Neugier hat mich dahingetrieben *gg*


aso ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Tja...



ich muss mich jetzt auchmal langsam dranhalten ....
durch iron maiden gehen die karten weg wie sonst was O_o
spätestens zu meinem geburtstag muss ich die karte/karten haben


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wer wird der nächste Fußballweltmeister?


Du sicher nicht.
ACHTUNG IRONIE!!!



@ lachmann....Dann beeil dich ich hab mitbekommen gibt nurnoch knapp unter 250 karten die noch nicht gebucht sind


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Tja...
> 
> 
> @ Jigsaw ich hatte dich begrüßt :O



Stimmt =) *Kopf tätschel*  ;D


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Deutschland oder Spanien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Türkei !!! ;D


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wer wird der nächste Fußballweltmeister?


Spanien oder Brasilien. Auf keinen Fall deutschland.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oesterreich *Muahahahah* *fast totlach*


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> @Rexo,
> Das ist gemein !! Das wurde mir wirklich so beigebracht ;(


_
Wen ich Sagen wurde Luxemburg wahre in Östereich wurde man mich Toten xD 

_


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Stimmt =) *Kopf tätschel*  ;D


*freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Dezember 2009)

bin mal weg ... nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*von den wacken tickets träum*
bald werdet ihr mein sein *sabber*


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Aaach, wer weiß :-D
> 
> Wär aber schon schön
> 
> ...


Dafür haben wir eine zu schlechte Mannschaft (AHAHAHAHA BALLACK AHAAHA) und dazu nicht gerade einen guten Trainer...


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin mal weg ... nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_gn8 Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Traum süß von den Wacken Tickets xD _


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir eine zu schlechte Mannschaft (AHAHAHAHA BALLACK AHAAHA) und dazu nicht gerade einen guten Trainer...


Ach Razyl du hast die selbe einstellun wie ich (BALLACK LOLROFLOMG) und jogi löw naja


@ lachi nacht


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab' auch gehört, die in Luxemburg haben keine Umlaute.


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Vielleicht passiert ein Wunder.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ein Wunder passiert, wenn wir es in das Halbfinale schaffen :X Ich hoffe, dass es Brasilien macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein Wunder passiert, wenn wir es in das Halbfinale schaffen :X Ich hoffe, dass es Brasilien macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jupp,aber ich denke nicht brasilien,die sind nicht in top form wie ich finde....


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Ich hab' auch gehört, die in Luxemburg haben keine Umlaute.



_Fränzosiche Tastaturen sucken weis du _


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Fränzosiche Tastaturen sucken weis du _


Jo...
Wo liegt Luxemburg eigentlich ?!


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> jupp,aber ich denke nicht brasilien,die sind nicht in top form wie ich finde....


Sie haben Argentinien abgefertigt und sind zudem erster in der Süd-Amerika Gruppe geworden... och ich denke da geht einiges. Kaka und Pato richten das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lekraan schrieb:


> Wie kommst jetzt auf Spanien?


Weil Spanien derzeit die beste Fußballnationalmannschaft der Welt ist? Das ist Zauberfußball!


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wie kommst jetzt auf Spanien?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sollte auch nicht witzig sein


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Jo...
> Wo liegt Luxemburg eigentlich ?!



_
o.O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich geh mal Bett. Wünscht mir Glück in Chemie, euch noch viel Spass, ausserdem..............
Ne da war nichts. Bye^^


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

Spanien ist derzeit echt gut die haben ne große chance


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

_Mir is Langweilig ^^
WIll wer was auf Luxemburgisch wissen ^^_


----------



## dragon1 (16. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is Langweilig ^^
> WIll wer was auf Luxemburgisch wissen ^^_


wie ist ich versteh kein Lixemburgerisch? (Wie auch immer >.<)


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie ist ich versteh kein Lixemburgerisch? (Wie auch immer >.<)



_Ech versthin ken Letzeboieg_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Dezember 2009)

So bb Buffies bin mal weg. N8


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

_Gn8_


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal so die ersten Seiten vom Nachtschwärmer durchliest.. Naja, irgendwie war das n ganz anderes Konzept. Da hat jeder geschrieben was er gerade macht. Höhö.. hat sich ganz schön.. "gewandelt".
> Jetzt ist es wirklich NUR noch ein Spamm-Thread *gg*


Leider.


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Und was heißt: "Deine Mutter ist echt scheiße im Bett" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Em ok :/

Deng mam as richteg scheiss am bett_


----------



## Falathrim (16. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is Langweilig ^^
> WIll wer was auf Luxemburgisch wissen ^^_


Die haben ne eigene Sprache? o.o


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Die haben ne eigene Sprache? o.o



_Ja haben wir :/_


----------



## Falathrim (16. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ja haben wir :/_


Hört sich an wie ein schlechter Mix aus Holländisch und Schwedisch.


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

_Kein Probleme :/

_


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> das ist doch wieder so ein dialekt der glaubt er ist ne eigene sprache
> wo doch jeder genau weiß das die nur zum logopäden müssen, oder wie?




_Nein is kein Dialekt :/_


----------



## Firun (16. Dezember 2009)

Da lernt mal was  damit ihr nicht dumm sterben müsst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Luxemburg oder auch Rexo -Land ^^


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Da lernt mal was  damit ihr nicht dumm sterben müsst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das is aber nett ^^

Ich Lauf gleich zum Henri von Luxemburg um ne Namens umbenenung von Luxemburg zu beantragen ^^
_


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

Ok ich geh schlafen,treibt es nicht zu bunt und ärgert den firun nicht!


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ok ich geh schlafen,treibt es nicht zu bunt und ärgert den firun nicht!



_ICh doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

so gute nacht meine damen ich bin ma wech penn0rn


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so gute nacht meine damen ich bin ma wech penn0rn


Du kommst in den Thread um Gute Nacht zu sagen? N1ce


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich sage, wie heute Gerhard Florin schon: Servus!


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

_MIr is Langweilig _


----------



## Nawato (16. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _MIr is Langweilig _


Nicht nur dir^^


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

_Hab gerade ne Fussel version von vz gefunden <3_


----------



## Manoroth (16. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> und warum weiß ich was deng ma is scheiß am bett heist ohne vorher das richtige zu lesen?
> 
> 
> ich halte nix von deutsch abwandlungen. belgien schweiz und luxemburg sollten hochdeutsch unterrichten ist für alle besser..



du weisst schon das zum beispiel schweizer deutsch wesentlich älter is als hochdeutsch?^^


----------



## Rexo (16. Dezember 2009)

_xD o gott xD gerade da shier gefunden auf der suche nach Daxter Wallpapers auf Deviantart xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Manoroth (16. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _xD o gott xD gerade da shier gefunden auf der suche nach Daxter Wallpapers auf Deviantart xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



loool^^


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

So Gute Nacht euch allen

PS wie gefällt euch meine neue Sigi?


----------



## Rexo (17. Dezember 2009)

_Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10 ^^_


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Dezember 2009)

Kennt ihr das wenn man Nachts nich schlafen kann und unsinnige Webseiten besucht ^^
Ich hab grad mal nach nem neuem Stromanbieter geschaut und anscheinend ensteht für jede kw/h Atomstrom 0,0007 Gramm radioaktiver Abfall.
Und weil man sonst nichts zu tun hat beginnt man zu rechnen ^^
Jeder von euch der nur Atomstrom nutzt wird bei sehr großzügiger Rechnung am Ende seines Lebens einen Uranwürfel mit einer Kantenlänge von 2 cm produziert haben (in Form von Müll).

Gut vermutlich ist das Volumen größer, weil auch schwachradioaktiver Krams mit drinhängt.

Da fragt man sich doch echt ob man diese Würfel in einem großen Fass voller Beton im Keller liegen haben wollen würde....


----------



## Chínín (17. Dezember 2009)

wieso stellst du dir son Ding auch innen Keller? >.<

Ich würd den im FUndament versenken, da sieht ihn keiner, und er ist noch extra geschützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und für was gibs leergeräumte Salzlagerstätten?


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> wieso stellst du dir son Ding auch innen Keller? >.<
> 
> Ich würd den im FUndament versenken, da sieht ihn keiner, und er ist noch extra geschützt
> 
> ...


Kannst du lesen? ...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kannst du lesen? ...



berechtigte frage


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Hiho


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend =)


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Razyl wie findest du eigendlich AC2 wenn ich fragen darf(wegen deinem Ava) ?


----------



## dragon1 (17. Dezember 2009)

lusticher tag^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Razyl wie findest du eigendlich AC2 wenn ich fragen darf(wegen deinem Ava) ?


Selbst gespielt hab ich es nicht (ich hasse Konsolen :X), aber was man so hört... klingt nice.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Dezember 2009)

Heut bei nem Freund AC Gespielt...einfach geeeeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (17. Dezember 2009)

Moin

--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Daxter Mario


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Dezember 2009)

Heute schlaf ich neben meinem Disturbed Up Yer Fist Shirt ein ha....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Selbst gespielt hab ich es nicht (ich hasse Konsolen :X), aber was man so hört... klingt nice.


Naja solche Spiel spiel ich 100x lieber auf der Konsole, es ist einfach viel angenehmer ^^ auf dem PC fand ich AC1 viel schlechter als auf der Konsole.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nichts los hier ohne Lachmann oder?


du nervst.


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Naja solche Spiel spiel ich 100x lieber auf der Konsole, es ist einfach viel angenehmer ^^ auf dem PC fand ich AC1 viel schlechter als auf der Konsole.


Sehe ich anders. Ich finde Ubisoft hat AC sehr gut umgesetzt auf den PC, einzige Ausnahme war die manchmal nervige Kampfsteuerung. Konsolen werde ich meiden, weil sie, und es färbt schon auf den PC ab, auf diesen beschissenen Casualzug wert legen... bah -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Dezember 2009)

nabend


----------



## dragon1 (17. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Ich finde Ubisoft hat AC sehr gut umgesetzt auf den PC, einzige Ausnahme war die manchmal nervige Kampfsteuerung. Konsolen werde ich meiden, weil sie, und es färbt schon auf den PC ab, auf diesen beschissenen Casualzug wert legen... bah -.-


bin eigentlich auch der Pc-Spieler, Konsolen liegen mir nicht wirklich, aber AC 1+2 ist einfach nur geil auf der PS


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Ich finde Ubisoft hat AC sehr gut umgesetzt auf den PC, einzige Ausnahme war die manchmal nervige Kampfsteuerung. Konsolen werde ich meiden, weil sie, und es färbt schon auf den PC ab, auf diesen beschissenen Casualzug wert legen... bah -.-


Joah das ist schon nervig deswegen hab ich auch nur wenig Spiele ^^, ja auf den PC war AC auch nicht schlecht, aber auf der Konsole hat ich mehr Spaß, hat mir einfach mehr gelegen.


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Razyl, du hast vor ein paar Tagen ein Lied gepostet, bei dem du sagtest, du hörest es schon seit 3 1/2 Stunden an, wie heißt das nochmal?
> Kannst du es vllt nochmal posten pls?


Black Eyed Peas - Meet me Halfway ? oO


----------



## Petersburg (17. Dezember 2009)

kann es sein das ich hier ignoriert werde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> kann es sein das ich hier ignoriert werde?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast du überhaupt was geschrieben?


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Right, das is es ^^ ....
> 
> Beim Rewe ist doch immer son Radio an .. und das lied kam da heut paar mal beim arbeiten .. und dann hab ichn ohrwurm bekommen und mir is iengefallen, dass du das lied gepostet hattes ... aber wusst den namen nicht mehr


Ich glaube Fergie erwähnt den Songtitel mindestens viermal im Video oO


----------



## dragon1 (17. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Joah das ist schon nervig deswegen hab ich auch nur wenig Spiele ^^, ja auf den PC war AC auch nicht schlecht, aber auf der Konsole hat ich mehr Spaß, hat mir einfach mehr gelegen.


Unsre gesammte Klasse ist im AC I und II fieber^^ Dauernd wird jemand gemeuchelt, irgendwer schreit "Ein Assasine! Haltet ihn auf!", kaputzen werden ins gesicht gezogen und man "schleicht" herum...krank oder^^?

Am meisten gibts witze ueber "Missgeschicke" mit der versteckten Klinge (Nasenbohren...Facepalm...handschlag...Masturbieren...und bei diesen Taetigkeiten Springt die Klinge raus...Autsch^^!


----------



## Petersburg (17. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt was geschrieben?



du bist der einzigste der mich bis jetzt überhaupt bemerkt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Unsre gesammte Klasse ist im AC I und II fieber^^ Dauernd wird jemand gemeuchelt, irgendwer schreit "Ein Assasine! Haltet ihn auf!", kaputzen werden ins gesicht gezogen und man "schleicht" herum...krank oder^^?
> 
> Am meisten gibts witze ueber "Missgeschicke" mit der versteckten Klinge (Nasenbohren...Facepalm...handschlag...Masturbieren...und bei diesen Taetigkeiten Springt die Klinge raus...Autsch^^!


Jetzt versteh ich wieder, warum einige Leute meinen, PC-Spiele verursachen Schäden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Unsre gesammte Klasse ist im AC I und II fieber^^ Dauernd wird jemand gemeuchelt, irgendwer schreit "Ein Assasine! Haltet ihn auf!", kaputzen werden ins gesicht gezogen und man "schleicht" herum...krank oder^^?
> 
> Am meisten gibts witze ueber "Missgeschicke" mit der versteckten Klinge (Nasenbohren...Facepalm...handschlag...Masturbieren...und bei diesen Taetigkeiten Springt die Klinge raus...Autsch^^!


xD Krank, n Kumpel von mir hat sich aufgeregt das ich das Spiel schon habe und er seine Box erst in ein par Wochen bekommt, der ist n extremer AC Freak, der kommt immer an und tut so als ob er ne versteckte Klinge hat ,..


----------



## dragon1 (17. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt versteh ich wieder, warum einige Leute meinen, PC-Spiele verursachen Schäden....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hey, das macht halt unglaublich spass, jemandem ne imaeginaere Versteckte Klinge in den hals zu rammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2009)

Aber ich hab ja eh derzeit nen guten AC II Ersatz... The Saboteur \o/ Da kann ich genauso klettern wie in Assassin's Creed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hey, das macht halt unglaublich spass, jemandem ne imaeginaere Versteckte Klinge in den hals zu rammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hoffe du meinst das nicht Ernst... oO 
Es ist doch viel spaßiger jemanden eine echte Klinge in den Hals zu rammen... imaginär passiert doch gar nichts pff


----------



## Petersburg (17. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hey, das macht halt unglaublich spass, jemandem ne imaeginaere Versteckte Klinge in den hals zu rammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei bestimmten buffed usern machts wirklich n bissel spaß... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du meinst das nicht Ernst... oO
> Es ist doch viel spaßiger jemanden eine echte Klinge in den Hals zu rammen... imaginär passiert doch gar nichts pff


ich hab halt noch ein wenig Phantasie >.< Lass mich in meiner Imaeginaeren Blutigen Welt voller Assasinen und Templer, mord und Totschlag, ich bin doch nur ein Kind ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich hab halt noch ein wenig Phantasie >.< Lass mich in meiner Imaeginaeren Blutigen Welt voller Assasinen und Templer, mord und Totschlag, ich bin doch nur ein Kind ^^


Das glaub ich dir aufs Wort!

Btw:
Mass Effect 2 > Assassin's Creed II


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir aufs Wort!
> 
> Btw:
> Mass Effect 2 > Assassin's Creed II


Kanns sein das du ein Bioware Fanboy bist? xD


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Kanns sein das du ein Bioware Fanboy bist? xD


Nur weil Bioware einfach die besten RPGs macht... das ist Qualität und sie können auch verdammt krasse Cinematic Trailer...


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur weil Bioware einfach die besten RPGs macht... das ist Qualität und sie können auch verdammt krasse Cinematic Trailer...


Jop sie machen welche der besten RPGs gemacht aber was gut ist JEDES ihrere Spiele ist gut ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Jop sie machen welche der besten RPGs gemacht aber was gut ist JEDES ihrere Spiele ist gut ^^


Genau, das ging schon früh los und hat seitdem nie abgelassen <3
Von daher glaube ich auch, dass zumindest von der Qualität, The Old Republic das MMO wird, was WoW wirklich große Konkurrenz machen kann... nicht in Spielerzahlen, aber im Qualitätsanspruch


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau, das ging schon früh los und hat seitdem nie abgelassen <3
> Von daher glaube ich auch, dass zumindest von der Qualität, The Old Republic das MMO wird, was WoW wirklich große Konkurrenz machen kann... nicht in Spielerzahlen, aber im Qualitätsanspruch


Jop das glaube ich auch, auch wenn ich es nicht spielen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ich einfach nicht auf MMOs in dieser Art stehe, aber gut wird es mit 99%


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Jop das glaube ich auch, auch wenn ich es nicht spielen werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


BUUUH! Scher dich zum MMO-Teufel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> BUUUH! Scher dich zum MMO-Teufel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sorry, bin Star Wars Fan aber SiFi MMOs mag ich einfach nicht.


----------



## Rexo (17. Dezember 2009)

_Guten Abend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Sorry, bin Star Wars Fan aber SiFi MMOs mag ich einfach nicht.


Schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das Jahr fängt für mich einfach nur fantastisch an:
Januar: Mass Effect 2
Februar bis Dezember: Pah, brauch ich net!


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


xD Joah Mass Effect 2 werd ich mir sicher auch mal holen^^


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

HI Lachmannus


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Dezember 2009)

boah... war heute ein scheiß tag -.-
...
naja, bin wieder weg gn8


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Gute Nacht Flachmann ^^


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Rexo dich hab ich ja glat übersehen Hiho


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2009)

Ach stimmt ja... den Februar brauch ich acuh =/ Da kommt ja meine personalisierte Sonderedition von Drakensang - Am Fluss der Zeit
Gnihahahahahahaha


----------



## Rexo (17. Dezember 2009)

_Jaja faule Ausrede _


----------



## Petersburg (17. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> boah... war heute ein scheiß tag -.-
> ...
> naja, bin wieder weg gn8



*zustimm* aber morgen wird noch viel schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach stimmt ja... den Februar brauch ich acuh =/ Da kommt ja meine personalisierte Sonderedition von Drakensang - Am Fluss der Zeit
> Gnihahahahahahaha


WTF ??? Oo


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> WTF ??? Oo


Was?


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jaja faule Ausrede _


Ja hab mich die ganze Zeit gefragt wo das Furry Wesen bleibt ^^


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was?


 personalisierte Sonderedition das woher? ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> personalisierte Sonderedition das woher? ^^


http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.html?ie=UT...ocId=1000354263
Ist aber schon vorbei. 6. Dezember war die letzte Möglichkeit so ein Ding zu bestellen


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.html?ie=UT...ocId=1000354263
> Ist aber schon vorbei. 6. Dezember war die letzte Möglichkeit so ein Ding zu bestellen


Cewl hat ich auch nicht vor (no money) aber trozdem cool


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Cewl hat ich auch nicht vor (no money) aber trozdem cool


90 Euro lass ich für so etwas gerne fallen =)


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 90 Euro lass ich für so etwas gerne fallen =)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Joah trozdem wenn man kein Geld hat ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> lalalala


lalala-el hier mal nicht so rum!


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> lalalala


Ich mag dich iwie nicht XD


----------



## Rexo (17. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja hab mich die ganze Zeit gefragt wo das Furry Wesen bleibt ^^




_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Petersburg (17. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> lalalala



WTF das wollte ich gerade sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2009)

noja, ich geh dann mal schlafen.
Gute nacht und so...
*Mass Effect 2 neeeeeeed nwiahahahah*


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Komm ICQ ^^


----------



## Rexo (17. Dezember 2009)

_Is LoD noch da_


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Is heut schon um diese Uhrzeit schluss hier ? ^^


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

Naja ich bin Wech ^^


----------



## Rexo (17. Dezember 2009)

_Gn8

Mir is Langweilig -.-_


----------



## Rexo (17. Dezember 2009)

_/Push !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Foxbox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unb Ja mir is langweilig und ja ich weis Noxiel die sind AAALLLLTT!!!_


----------



## Noxiel (17. Dezember 2009)

Prft, dann macht es ja keinen Spaß. -_-


----------



## Rexo (17. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Prft, dann macht es ja keinen Spaß. -_-




_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weis eben zu Konntern ^^

Weist schon von welchem kunster dasd Comic Bild wahr??_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Dezember 2009)

Fight the War, Fuck the Norm - Rage against the machine


----------



## Noxiel (17. Dezember 2009)

Ne sorry, meine Quellen sind in der Hinsicht auch so trocken wie die Sahara.


----------



## Rexo (17. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ne sorry, meine Quellen sind in der Hinsicht auch so trocken wie die Sahara.


_
Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab aber glaube ich gerade entdeckt welcher Künstler es is :/

Bin mir nur nicht sicher

Entweder Tirrel oder Cerberus :/ oder die sind die gleichen personen aaaaa..Hirn Kribeln_


----------



## Rexo (17. Dezember 2009)

_NICH DIE MAMA!!

^^

_


----------



## Rexo (17. Dezember 2009)

_Ich bin Pennen is langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gn8 an alle die hier rein gucken _


----------



## Kronas (18. Dezember 2009)

einen keuschen abend wünsche ich xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend,
DLC - "Voll"version adé? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Dezember 2009)

Fight the War, Fuck the Norm! (Rage Against The Machine)
Moinsen.


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> einen keuschen abend wünsche ich xD



_Nabend alle zusammen und Kronas 

Die Typen sind nich richtig in der Birne 
_


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

was bedeutet eigentlich dein titel übersetzt razyl?


----------



## Arosk (18. Dezember 2009)

und hier bin auch mal wieder!!!


----------



## Kronas (18. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was bedeutet eigentlich dein titel übersetzt razyl?


das ist der name von dem assassins creed 2 protagonisten du idiot xD


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was bedeutet eigentlich dein titel übersetzt razyl?


Ähem, gar nichts. Wozu auch? oO

Edit:
Ach der Titel...
Das ist der vollständige Name vom Helden in AC II.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

PAAAARTEY


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Dezember 2009)

Arosk, richtige Bewertung für Disturbed Torn XD.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem, gar nichts. Wozu auch? oO
> 
> Edit:
> Ach der Titel...
> Das ist der vollständige Name vom Helden in AC II.



achso


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich hasse die Kälte QQ


----------



## Edou (18. Dezember 2009)

hallo uuund afk^^


----------



## Arosk (18. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hasse die Kälte QQ



Zieh die Hose an.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hasse die Kälte QQ



das ist doch erst das schöne am winter :O

hahh...
*träum*
morgens wenns noch dunkel ist, es hatt geschneit und es ist verdammt kalt
ich geh raus und hab irgendwas mit starkem bass auf meinem mp3 player laufen
<3


----------



## Lillyan (18. Dezember 2009)

Was sind DLCs? *nuschel*


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Zieh die Hose an.


Haha, wie witzig... not.



DER schrieb:


> das ist doch erst das schöne am winter :O
> 
> hahh...
> *träum*
> ...


Der Winter ist nicht schön. Kalt, Schnee, Weihnachten... bah ><


----------



## Arosk (18. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich geh raus und hab irgendwas mit starkem bass auf meinem mp3 player laufen
> <3



HIP HOP?


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Mir is Langweilig_


----------



## Arosk (18. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Was sind DLCs? *nuschel*



http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/DLC


----------



## Lillyan (18. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das hab ich auch noch gefunden... läßt mich trotzdem ziemlich ratlos dastehen...


----------



## Edou (18. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das ist doch erst das schöne am winter :O
> 
> hahh...
> *träum*
> ...


ja dass ist schön und dannach sieht e bei mir so aus *träum*

Endlich aus der schule raus,geht es ab ins schöne heim.Und nach ner zeit kommt meine freundin vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Winter ist nicht schön. Kalt, Schnee, Weihnachten... bah ><



das ist doch das schöne


Arosk schrieb:


> HIP HOP?



six feet under?


----------



## Arosk (18. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja, das hab ich auch noch gefunden... läßt mich trotzdem ziemlich ratlos dastehen...



In welchem Zusammenhang wird das den genutzt?


----------



## Lekraan (18. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Dezember 2009)

<3. Einfach nur hammär <3.


----------



## Kronas (18. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja, das hab ich auch noch gefunden... läßt mich trotzdem ziemlich ratlos dastehen...


ich vermute es steht für download content, keine ahnung


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Was sind DLCs? *nuschel*


DLC = Downloadable content - also "Zusatz"zeug für ein Spiel, was man (zumindest bei den ganz großen Titeln) für viel Geld kaufen kann... manche Entwickler/Publisher sind aber so dreist, diesen DLC zu verkaufen, obwohl er eigentlich schon im Spiel vollständig enthalten ist, nur halt gesperrt...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downloadable_content


----------



## dragon1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hasse die Kälte QQ


QFT


hi leute

generell mag ich schnee und kaltes wetter, aber nicht dieses FROSTIGE Wetter wie bei uns in Wien )=


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das ist doch das schöne


Nein, das ist nervig, hässlich und einfach nur störend :X


----------



## Petersburg (18. Dezember 2009)

Moin
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Daxter Mario


----------



## Arosk (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab ein schönes Aquarium auf Facebook !


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hi leute



moin
mein metallischer freund


Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nervig, hässlich und einfach nur störend :X



naja, ich mag dieses kälte

bin weg, zum kumpel
bis spät0r


----------



## Vanth1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich hab ein schönes Aquarium auf Facebook !


Ich hab meins nicht mehr^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja, ich mag dieses kälte


Bist du dir irgendwas abfrierst...


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bist du dir irgendwas abfrierst...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bis später jungens und mädels ^^


----------



## Edou (18. Dezember 2009)

bin weg nacht


----------



## Petersburg (18. Dezember 2009)

Muss ich mein Moin noch größer machen damit mich jemand bemerkt? :-/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Dezember 2009)

Hi Petersburg. Disturbed <3, Ratm <3, Guns n Roses <3.


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_^^_


----------



## dragon1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _^^_


<3 DA


  is geeeeil


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich seit heute 11:41 Ferien habe? mwhahaha


----------



## Firun (18. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich seit heute 11:41 Ferien habe? mwhahaha



Habe ich schon erwähnt das ich seit ca. 8 Jahren so etwas wie Ferien nicht mehr hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: einen wunderschönen guten Abend liebe Schwärmer wie gehts euch allen so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Die Erste Rod Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_




_Nabend Firun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Habe ich schon erwähnt das ich seit ca. 8 Jahren so etwas wie Ferien nicht mehr hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Moinsen. Du magst Guns n Roses Paradise City oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Habe ich schon erwähnt das ich seit ca. 8 Jahren so etwas wie Ferien nicht mehr hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Guut *sing* Gute Musik, guter Tag, gut DSA gespielt, gut Magic gespielt, gut in der Schule gewesen, Guter WE-Anfang...


----------



## Firun (18. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Moinsen. Du magst Guns n Roses Paradise City oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn es im Radio läuft höre ich es , aber ich keine Platte von den Leuten.


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Alko hab bewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Wenn es im Radio läuft höre ich es , aber ich keine Platte von den Leuten.



Ich hab die Platte. Von meiner Mutter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Alko wie gesagt hab den Song Bewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Dezember 2009)

Was meinste mit Genick ausreisen? So shclecht ? ;D


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was meinste mit Genick ausreisen? So shclecht ? ;D


_
Ne is die Stimme von Axel Rose die einem durch Mark und Bein geht _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Dezember 2009)

Aso. Take me Down to Paradise City where the grass is green and the girls are pretty. Ich finds einfach hammer zum chillen.


----------



## Firun (18. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab die Platte. Von meiner Mutter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist auch kein Schlechter Song und vor allem sind es keine schlechten Musiker,aber da geht es mir wie mit Jon Bon Jovi, ich finde den Song wanted Dead or Alive von ihm echt cool aber ein Album von ihm würde ich mir nie kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Dezember 2009)

Also das Debutalbum von rage against the machine und Disturbed eig alle Alben haben einfach die besten Lieder. Und von GnR find ich halt au nurn paar gut. Aber das langt.
Und manche Housemusik kann ich echt net verstehen, Da kommt 5 min lang genau der selbe Klingelton raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Weird al Rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_


----------



## Tabuno (18. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du kannst doch net ma jumpstyle tanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> du kannst doch net ma jumpstyle tanzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Will ich das? Nein.


----------



## Firun (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo hat das beste von Al vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Rexo hat das beste von Al vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Nope :/ is das Letzte _


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Rexo hat das beste von Al vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich sag zu dieser Aussage ganz einfach mal:
FAIL


----------



## Firun (18. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sag zu dieser Aussage ganz einfach mal:
> FAIL



Ich sag zu dieser Aussage ganz einfach mal:

Wayne ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (18. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Will ich das? Nein.


klar bei der mukke kannste einfach nur dancen^^


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_NEIN!!!

*schreient im Kreis rennt**_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Dezember 2009)

This is the way i pray, living just isn´t hard enough!


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Rexo hat das beste von Al vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






_Kennst du das eigentlich ??_


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> klar bei der mukke kannste einfach nur dancen^^


Ähem... nein. Ich höre doch keine Musik um dazu tanzen - sowas tun nur irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (18. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich seit heute 11:41 Ferien habe? mwhahaha


Ich habe auch Ferien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _NEIN!!!
> 
> *schreient im Kreis rennt**_



Rexo was hast du da eigentlich für ne Youtube Seite? bist das du der da mit Langenhaaren und Gitarre den Weihnachtssong  nachsingt ?


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Rexo was hast du da eigentlich für ne Youtube Seite? bist das du der da mit Langenhaaren und Gitarre den Weihnachtssong  nachsingt ?




_o.O woher kennst du mein youtube profil

Und leider nei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der kanne aber verdammt gut singen hab ma mit ihm geredet uber seine ''Locken des Teufels'' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sein Gitarren konnen_


----------



## dragon1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> This is the way i pray, living just isn´t hard enough!


Now, you want to know
You want a name
You want to call me mother fucker
Now, you want to know
You want a name
You want to say it doesn't matter
Now, you want to know
You want a name
You want to call me mother fucker
Now, you want to know
You want a name
You want to say it doesn't matter, now!


ich liebe diese stelle, die stimme von David ist fast so Goettlich wie Amy`s


----------



## Firun (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _o.O woher kennst du mein youtube profil_




weil es da drin steht?


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> weil es da drin steht?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Dezember 2009)

<3


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)




----------



## dragon1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> <3


----------



## Tabuno (18. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem... nein. Ich höre doch keine Musik um dazu tanzen - sowas tun nur irre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wär mir neu das man verrückt ist wenn man zu musik tanzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wär mir neu das man verrückt ist wenn man zu musik tanzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zu metal headbangen > zu musik tanzen xD


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Höhrt einer von euch Fatboy Slim_


----------



## Kronas (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Höhrt einer von euch Fatboy Slim_


noch 16 posts dann hasse 3k!


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> noch 16 posts dann hasse 3k!



_I Know _


----------



## Kronas (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _I Know _


oh mein gott jetzt sinds 15!


----------



## dragon1 (18. Dezember 2009)

48 bis 7k


----------



## Kronas (18. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 48 bis 7k


fail xD


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Mir is Langweilig :/

_


----------



## Arosk (18. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> noch 16 posts dann hasse 3k!



Ich bin schneller!


----------



## Lily (18. Dezember 2009)

mir is auch langweilig....


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wär mir neu das man verrückt ist wenn man zu musik tanzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mir wäre das nicht neu...


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Wie findet ihr mein Wasserzeichen ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (18. Dezember 2009)

Lily schrieb:


> mir auch....


ist das im avatar ne transe oder soll das so aussehen?


----------



## Firun (18. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ist das im avatar ne transe oder soll das so aussehen?



Den Film Hogfather von Terry Pratchet nicht gesehen ?


----------



## dragon1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Den Film Hogfather von Terry Pratchet nicht gesehen ?


need Terry Pratcher Romane! NEED!
NEED!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wie findet ihr mein Wasserzeichen ??_


_


Ich finde  Razyls besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nabend btw_


----------



## Arosk (18. Dezember 2009)

Spielt jemand von euch Quake Wars?


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich Razyls besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Dafur ist meins Self Made :/_


----------



## dragon1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Achja, so genial heut in der Schule



"Geographie und Wirtschaftskunde":
Es kommt zum Thema "Freier Dienstleistungsverkehr in der EU"
Natuerlich denken gleich an das eine.
Unser Lehrer versteht es und macht auch andeutungen. Ein Typ so:
"Gibts bei den Prostituirten eigentlich ne Meisterpruefung?"
Der Lehrer:"Willst du den Job etwa umbedingt haben?"
EIn Freund von mir "Ist sicher ne Muendliche Pruefung"
Ich: " Du darfst die Maenner testen, ich uebernehm die Frauen"

klasse am Boden vor Lachen, Professor auch.


----------



## Arosk (18. Dezember 2009)

*FANFAREN*


3K POSTS

*TUFF TUFF*

Um dem Post einen Sinn zu geben: Meine Katze springt grad gegen die Wand.


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> *FANFAREN*
> 
> 
> 3K POSTS
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (18. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Achja, so genial heut in der Schule
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So witzig ist das auch wieder nicht.
Denkst du immer wenn du Verkehr hörst an Geschlechtsverkehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lily (18. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ist das im avatar ne transe oder soll das so aussehen?


ja is ne transe^^ und nu!?



Firun schrieb:


> Den Film Hogfather von Terry Pratchet nicht gesehen ?


definitv ne bildungslücke wenn man hogfather nicht gesehen bzw gelesen hat^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Dafur ist meins Self Made :/_


Nur weil ich künstlerisch völlig unbegabt bin :S


----------



## dragon1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> So witzig ist das auch wieder nicht.
> Denkst du immer wenn du Verkehr hörst an Geschlechtsverkehr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


alles zusammen war aber witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur weil ich künstlerisch völlig unbegabt bin :S


_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nix is umgolich Razyl_


----------



## Kronas (18. Dezember 2009)

Kronas &#8206;(20:13):
JULIAN wir haben DROGEN in deinem URIN festgestellt!
Lachmann &#8206;(20:14):
woher hast du meinen urin? Oo
Kronas &#8206;(20:14):
aus der kanalisation
Lachmann &#8206;(20:14):
jaaa.... 
und wieso? 
Kronas &#8206;(20:15):
um deinen drogenkonsum zu bestätigen
Lachmann &#8206;(20:15):
ich bin aber sXe 
ich nehm keine drogen
xD
Kronas &#8206;(20:16):
doch
Lachmann &#8206;(20:16):
nö
Kronas &#8206;(20:16):
ich weiß es
Lachmann &#8206;(20:16):
du weißt es nicht, weil es nicht stimmt!
Kronas &#8206;(20:16):
dein urin hat es mir gesagt
Lachmann &#8206;(20:17):
ich hab ihm doch gesagt er soll nicht mit fremden sprechen -.-
Kronas &#8206;(20:18):
ich habe ihn mit schokolade auf die rückbank gelockt
Lachmann &#8206;(20:18):
er hat aber ne schoko allergie :O
Kronas &#8206;(20:18):
er hat gelogen!
Lachmann &#8206;(20:19):
noooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Kronas &#8206;(20:19):
dein urin pisste fremd!
Lachmann &#8206;(20:19):
warum...? WAAAARUUUUUUM?!
Kronas &#8206;(20:20):
du konntest es ihm nie besorgen!
Lachmann &#8206;(20:20):
aber...aber... er meinte das wäre was besonderes zwischen uns
Kronas &#8206;(20:20):
zu dieser zeit war er schon mit wem anders zusammen
Lachmann &#8206;(20:21):
hat er dir das alles erzählt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kronas &#8206;(20:21):
ich weiß es selber, ICH BIN DER FREUND DEINES URINS!
Lachmann &#8206;(20:22):
nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooin


----------



## Arosk (18. Dezember 2009)

<3


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das schon... mich interessiert Kunst auch net :X


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Kronas &#8206;(20:13):
> JULIAN wir haben DROGEN in deinem URIN festgestellt!
> Lachmann &#8206;(20:14):
> woher hast du meinen urin? Oo
> ...



_omg xD wtf ^^_


----------



## dragon1 (18. Dezember 2009)

genauso schwachsinnig und hirnverbrannt, genauso witzig xD


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Razyl?? willstn Background tipp??_


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Razyl?? willstn Background tipp??_


Was fürn Background? oO


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Den hier

http://www.ytlayouts.net/?p=134_


----------



## mookuh (18. Dezember 2009)

aabeeend


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> genauso schwachsinnig und hirnverbrannt, genauso witzig xD



danke danke xD


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Den hier
> 
> http://www.ytlayouts.net/?p=134_


Was soll ich damit? Mein YT-Profil interessiert mich nahezu gar nicht oO


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Habs ja nur gut gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lillyan (18. Dezember 2009)

Hm... yt-profil... würde meine Langeweile vertreiben *grübel*


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm... yt-profil... würde meine Langeweile vertreiben *grübel*



_hats du eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Habs ja nur gut gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich nehm es dir auch nicht übel, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass viele Youtube-Nutzer nicht mal wissen, dass es so ein Profil gibt... wozu dann noch verschönern? :X



Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm... yt-profil... würde meine Langeweile vertreiben *grübel*


----------



## Kronas (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _hats du eins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


rexo will erotische heimvidios von lillyan... moment, falsche you- plattform


----------



## Lillyan (18. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm... yt-profil... würde meine Langeweile vertreiben *grübel*



dein titel hat nicht zufällig mit ich & ich was zu tun, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab ein Glas voll Dreck!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Meint ihr wenn ich das esse ist mir nicht mehr langweilig?


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_*@Kronas *du Lustling
*
@Lillyan* Konnte ich bitte dne Link bekommen ?? büdde 

**Super Lieb guckt**_


----------



## mookuh (18. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Glas voll Dreck!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



iss es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (18. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Glas voll Dreck!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was essen?

Mir is langweilig :[


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Glas voll Dreck!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_DU hats nich zufahlig das video von NocturneDemyx geguckt xD_


----------



## Petersburg (18. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Was essen?
> 
> Mir is langweilig :[



Das Glas voll Dreck!!!


----------



## Lillyan (18. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dein titel hat nicht zufällig mit ich & ich was zu tun, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Uh, einer hats gemerkt und erkannt... im tiefem Tal bist du definitiv der längste :>


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Das Glas voll Dreck!!!


_

DU Hast sein Video geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Uh, einer hats gemerkt und erkannt... im Tal bist du definitiv der längste :>



meine mutter hat mir letztens erzählt das die da an einer stelle des liedes immer hört: und es tobt der hamster vor deinem fenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


achja und danke ^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Uh, einer hats gemerkt und erkannt... im tiefem Tal bist du definitiv der längste :>


Eher heißt es:
Einer hat deinen Titel gelesen... :X


----------



## mookuh (18. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> meine mutter hat mir letztens erzählt das die da an einer stelle des liedes immer hört: und es tobt der hamster vor deinem fenster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



war das nicht das lied wo manche auch irgendwas mit flachdach verstehen?


----------



## Lillyan (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> *
> @Lillyan* Konnte ich bitte dne Link bekommen ?? büdde
> 
> **Super Lieb guckt**[/i]


Nö, viel zu peinlich... irgendwer hier hat den Link eh schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das reicht.


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nö, viel zu peinlich... irgendwer hier hat den Link eh schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_
Was den da dran peinlich??

Wen man es schafft sich Fred anzuguckwen hat man alles gesehen guck ihn dir an und du willst dir das leben nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s PARTY!!!!!!

3.000k Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Nawato (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Was den da dran peinlich??
> 
> Wen man es schafft sich Fred anzuguckwen hat man alles gesehen guck ihn dir an und du willst dir das leben nehmen
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (18. Dezember 2009)

Bin weg. N8


----------



## mookuh (18. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Bin weg. N8


n8

gz rexo


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Bin weg. N8



nacht schweini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Apocalyptica gehen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Petersburg (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Was den da dran peinlich??
> 
> Wen man es schafft sich Fred anzuguckwen hat man alles gesehen guck ihn dir an und du willst dir das leben nehmen
> ...



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   !!! 
Ein riesen GZ an dich  
... 3000k posts sind das leider nicht oder meintest du 3,000k posts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (18. Dezember 2009)

Apocalyptica sind toll... besonders wenn man selbst cello spielt/gespielt hat.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Apocalyptica sind toll... besonders wenn man selbst cello spielt/gespielt hat.



du kannst cello spielen? :O


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Apocalyptica sind toll... besonders wenn man selbst cello spielt/gespielt hat.



_Ich find sie so schon Göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Das Rap Thread is zu xD 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry2327790_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Dezember 2009)

Tja, ein paar werden mal gebannt. [entfernt]


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Yay PARTY 

Everbody Dance Now _


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

ich bin mal ein bisschen afk


----------



## mookuh (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Yay PARTY
> 
> Everbody Dance Now _



öhm nein


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Mookuh SPiel verderber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nawato (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Yay PARTY
> 
> Everbody Dance Now _


Nö wieso sollte man?


----------



## Lillyan (18. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du kannst cello spielen? :O


Ich habe es zumindest mal gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Derzeit besitze ich kein Cello (da zu teuer), aber ich denke ein bisl was würd ich noch hinkriegen.

*seufz* Unterlaßt bitte die Hetze gegen bestimmte User, danke


----------



## Petersburg (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Yay PARTY
> 
> Everbody Dance Now _



Ich hasse dich! Ich kann nicht tanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hasse dich! Ich kann nicht tanzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tröst dich ich auch nicht ^^

_Bei mier sieht es wie n sterbendes tier aus ^^

@Lillyan sry ich tue es nie wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## mookuh (18. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hasse dich! Ich kann nicht tanzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich auch nicht^^

ich war immer zu faul n tanzkurs zu machen


----------



## Petersburg (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Tröst dich ich auch nicht ^^
> 
> _Bei mier sieht es wie n sterbendes tier aus ^^
> 
> ...



Tanzen ist wirklich grauenhaft da mach ich lieber das -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich habe es zumindest mal gelernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


cello ist schon was tolles


mookuh schrieb:


> ich auch nicht^^
> 
> ich war immer zu faul n tanzkurs zu machen



headbangen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich auch nicht^^
> 
> ich war immer zu faul n tanzkurs zu machen


Kühe konnten auch so nicht tanzen... zumindest nicht so, wie normale Menschen.
Tanzen ist sowieso unwichtig


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Tanzen wierd uberbewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lillyan (18. Dezember 2009)

Hmmm... interessant



Razyl schrieb:


> Kühe konnten auch so nicht tanzen... zumindest nicht so, wie normale Menschen.
> Tanzen ist sowieso unwichtig




Klappt doch ganz gut


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Ich kriege gleich die Kriese_


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Klappt doch ganz gut


Animationsfilmchen zählen nicht.


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blotch4ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rexo (18. Dezember 2009)

_Ich Bin Pennen gn8 an alle die hier noch rein gucken **Gähn**_


----------



## Petersburg (18. Dezember 2009)

Juhu ich bin Letzt0r  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mist da hab ich wohl wen übersehen


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

nacht rexo


----------



## Nawato (18. Dezember 2009)

Gn8 euch allen


----------



## Skatero (18. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Tanzen wierd uberbewertet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wofür einen Tanzkurs? Lieber schlecht tanzen als dumm rumstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Dezember 2009)

Moin DDDD


----------



## Noxiel (18. Dezember 2009)

Bin ich müde.....Autobahnfahren ist purer Stress wenn alle Anderen so tun als ob die Welt untergeht, nur weil eine Schneeflocke vom Himmel fällt.


----------



## Petersburg (18. Dezember 2009)

Mir ist so langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da hilft Nur eins Kopf->Tisch


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Mir ist so langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tut doch weh =/


----------



## Petersburg (18. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Tut doch weh =/



Aber dann ist mir wenigstens nicht mehr langweilig. Ich hab ein Glas voll dreck!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2009)

dödödödödödödödödödödödödödödöödö


----------



## Petersburg (19. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dödödödödödödödödödödödödödödöödö



!                     dieser beitrag ist irgendwie Sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Dezember 2009)

Jo Lachmann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> !                     dieser beitrag ist irgendwie Sinnlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meine beiträge sind alle wichtig 
dödödödödödödödöddööddödöddödödödödö


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

jo alkopop


----------



## Lillyan (19. Dezember 2009)

Reden ja, spammen nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also schlag ein Thema vor.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Dezember 2009)

Marmeladenbrote fallen imemr auf die beschmierte Seite; Katzen fallen imemr auf den Pfoten. Was passiert, wenn man das Marmeladenbrot auf den Rücken einer Katze spannt und sie fallen lässt? Welche Kraft ist stärker? Oder zerreißts die Katze in 2 Teile?


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Marmeladenbrote fallen imemr auf die beschmierte Seite; Katzen fallen imemr auf den Pfoten. Was passiert, wenn man das Marmeladenbrot auf den Rücken einer Katze spannt und sie fallen lässt?



antigravity


----------



## Kronas (19. Dezember 2009)

neues thema: paintvideos von christen xD

*macht die boxen aus, bitte*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> antigravity



Ahja. Das beantwortet keineswegs meine Frage.
Was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
Toll, wo is Rexo unser Furologe wenn man ihn mal braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kronas (19. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ahja. Das beantwortet keineswegs meine Frage.
> Was passiert
> 
> 
> ...


die katze wird ne hovercat


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ahja. Das beantwortet keineswegs meine Frage.
> Was passiert
> 
> 
> ...



die katze fängt an zu schweben?
da keine seite zuerst auf den boden fallen kann ensteht antigravity


----------



## Skatero (19. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ahja. Das beantwortet keineswegs meine Frage.
> Was passiert
> 
> 
> ...


Also... es passiert nichts.
Besser gesagt:"Die beiden Kräfte lösen sich gegenseitig auf."


----------



## Kronas (19. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die katze fängt an zu schweben?
> da keine seite zuerst auf den boden fallen kann ensteht antigravity


ich sag doch, hovercat!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Marmeladenbrote fallen imemr auf die beschmierte Seite; Katzen fallen imemr auf den Pfoten. Was passiert, wenn man das Marmeladenbrot auf den Rücken einer Katze spannt und sie fallen lässt? Welche Kraft ist stärker? Oder zerreißts die Katze in 2 Teile?



die katze Dreht sich so schnell das 
ein schwarzes loch entsteht


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich sag doch, hovercat!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. Dezember 2009)

ich habe noch eine weitere theorie:
die katze dreht sich mit einer schier unendlichen geschwindigkeit um die eigene achse, da sich keine seite entscheiden kann, zu fallen
doch während dieser rotation fliegt die marmelade vom brot und es gibt keine marmeladenseite mehr, die katze kann normal auf vier pfoten landen


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich habe noch eine weitere theorie:
> die katze dreht sich mit einer schier unendlichen geschwindigkeit um die eigene achse, da sich keine seite entscheiden kann, zu fallen
> doch während dieser rotation fliegt die marmelade vom brot und es gibt keine marmeladenseite mehr, die katze kann normal auf vier pfoten landen



aber wir reden hier über supermarmelade die super ist :O


----------



## Kronas (19. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber wir reden hier über supermarmelade die super ist :O


dann zerfetzt eben die katze und das brot fliegt hin xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> die katze Dreht sich so schnell das
> ein schwarzes loch entsteht





*THIS!!!*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Dezember 2009)

Wir spannen die Katze an nen Generator. Wenn das mit der unendlichen Geschwindigkeit stimmt, dann haben wir das Perpedo mobile erfunden.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann zerfetzt eben die katze und das brot fliegt hin xD



*vorstell*
cool story bro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


bin weg jungs :O
nacht


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Dezember 2009)

Dachte wurde bei Mythbuster wurde bewiesen das Marmeladenbrote nicht immer auf die beschmierte Seite fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (19. Dezember 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dachte wurde bei Mythbuster wurde bewiesen das Marmeladenbrote nicht immer auf die beschmierte Seite fallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dachte ich jetzt auch so etwas gesehen zu haben


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> dachte ich jetzt auch so etwas gesehen zu haben



stimmt da war was O_o


----------



## Ol@f (19. Dezember 2009)

Abend.

btw. kommt auf die Fallhöhe an.


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Dezember 2009)

Absoluter Zufall imho


----------



## Tabuno (19. Dezember 2009)

gute nacht an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (19. Dezember 2009)

Keiner da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Mwhaha
Harry Potter Collection mit nen 35 cm Miniatur Hogwarts =/ Wo stell ich das nur hin QQ


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_Guten Abend Alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sonata Arctica uber alles_


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dachte wurde bei Mythbuster wurde bewiesen das Marmeladenbrote nicht immer auf die beschmierte Seite fallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mythbusters 4 ever^^


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mythbusters 4 ever^^



_/sign _


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Nabend Leude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mwhaha
> Harry Potter Collection mit nen 35 cm Miniatur Hogwarts =/ Wo stell ich das nur hin QQ


lol cool


Nabnd schwärmer


----------



## Petersburg (19. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mythbusters 4 ever^^



/SIGN² 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja: Moin


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Schauen wohl alle Schlag den Raab^^


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_Never ever_


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Schauen wohl alle Schlag den Raab^^


Nö


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Hoffentlich gewinnt Raab ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> lol cool
> 
> 
> Nabnd schwärmer


Nabend Edou =)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mythbusters 4 ever^^



ich fand Brainiac immer cooler^^


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich fand Brainiac immer cooler^^


NEVER!


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich fand Brainiac immer cooler^^




_Extrem Billiger abklatsch von Mythebusters das einzige was bei Brainiacs lustig wahr wahren die Spreng Pasten Opfer _


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Ehrlich, ich find den Fraktionswechel so unnötig bei WoW...könnten se wieder entfernen ... mimi xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Extrem Billuger abklatsch von Mythbusters das einzige was da interessant wahr wahr die spreng paste ^^_



Brainiac kam vor Mythbusters^^


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Brainiac kam vor Mythbusters^^



_ja und ?? das resultat zählt ^^

edit:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MythBusters_%...ssensj%C3%A4ger

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainiac

Selbes Produktionsjahr _


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Dezember 2009)

ich bleib dabei
Titten und Explosionen mehr braucht ein Mann nicht^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ehrlich, ich find den Fraktionswechel so unnötig bei WoW...könnten se wieder entfernen ... mimi xD


Ehrlich, ich finde der MMO-Markt brauch WoW nicht...könnten se wieder entfernen ...  mimi xD


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ehrlich, ich finde der MMO-Markt brauch WoW nicht...könnten se wieder entfernen ...  mimi xD


Heute letzter WoW Spieltag gewesen!!


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Heute letzter WoW Spieltag gewesen!!



Wie meinst das? Hast aufgehört?

Ich spiel schon seit 5 Monaten nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wie meinst das? Hast aufgehört?
> 
> Ich spiel schon seit 5 Monaten nicht mehr ^^


Ich biete mehr: Ich spiele seit sechs Monaten nicht mehr.


----------



## Ykon (19. Dezember 2009)

WoW-Selbsthilfegruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wie meinst das? Hast aufgehört?
> 
> Ich spiel schon seit 5 Monaten nicht mehr ^^


Joa heute ist gamecard ausgelaufen^^werd erstma ne pause einlegen^^vll fang ich in nen paar monaten wieder an vll aber auch nichmehr


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich biete mehr: Ich spiele seit sechs Monaten nicht mehr.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hast gespielt?


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_3 Monate Glucklich wow Clean 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Tabuno (19. Dezember 2009)

WoW > all


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Hier spielt ja keiner mehr WoW Oo


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Krieger... aber Wotlk ist mir zu doof und viel zu Casualhaft. Tja, schade, um das einst beste MMO


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hier spielt ja keiner mehr WoW Oo


Doch Tabuno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_Ich hatte ne seltenheit gespielt ^^_


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> WoW > all


SW:TOR > WOW > all, aber nur, weil der Rest einfach zu blöde ist :X


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich hatte ne seltenheit gespielt ^^_


Schurke?Oder nen Feral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (19. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wie meinst das? Hast aufgehört?
> 
> Ich spiel schon seit 5 Monaten nicht mehr ^^



Ich spiele schohn fast 3 Monate nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Krieger... aber Wotlk ist mir zu doof und viel zu Casualhaft. Tja, schade, um das einst beste MMO



Bei dir kann ich mir sogar vorstellen, das du Alli warst?


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab seit September nicht gespielt, fange im Jaennuar wieder an ^^
Muahaha ich bin so einzigartig, der einzigste hier muahaha *hust hust*


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Bei dir kann ich mir sogar vorstellen, das du Alli warst?


Dickes Fail, ich war immer Horde


----------



## Tabuno (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl?, Alli? NE!


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Schurke?



_pff..ne 

Hab nur trolle gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Main 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick mich

Und mein Twink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick mich

Denke werde aber 2 Monate vor Cata wieder anfangen zum gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Tabuno (19. Dezember 2009)

2te Liga, Hertha ist dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*afk*


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Denke werde aber 2 Monate vor Cata wieder anfangen zum gucken
> 
> 
> ...


Auch Cataclysm wird und kann WoW nicht mehr vor den Abgrund bewahren...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Dezember 2009)

ich bin nach WoW mit Herr der Ringe Online glücklich geworden


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich bin nach WoW mit Herr der Ringe Online glücklich geworden


soll angeblich n tolles *Rollenspiel* sein, aber geht nicht auf meinem Mac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> soll angeblich n tolles *Rollenspiel* sein, aber geht nicht auf meinem Mac
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja es ist wirklich herrlich
95% aller leute halten sich auf den RP servern an die regeln
da kann man ganz hemmungslos seine vorlieben ausleben (im ersten sinne!)


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dickes Fail, ich war immer Horde



Aber du warst n troll!!! (?)


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Aber du warst n troll!!! (?)


Nochmals Fail


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nochmals Fail


Orc oder taure?


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_Bestimmt n Untoter ^^_


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Orc oder taure?


Orc, ich spiele doch nicht so ne blöde Milchkuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Orc, ich spiele doch nicht so ne blöde Milchkuh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Alles Hordler hier? bäh!


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Alles Hordler hier? bäh!


Mensch schuke 
Zwerg dk


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Dezember 2009)

troll hunter
troll schamane
troll krieger
troll mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Orc, ich spiele doch nicht so ne blöde Milchkuh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pass auf was du sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hatte
tauren krieger 80
tauren druide 74
orc schami 42
b11 hunter 72
untoter magier 62


----------



## XXI. (19. Dezember 2009)

Suck it! Warhammer Online:

Dunkelelf Schwarzer Gardist (TT sei dank)


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mensch schuke
> Zwerg dk



Hach, einer der nicht rüber zur Horde ist


SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> troll hunter
> troll schamane
> troll krieger
> troll mage
> ...



Hunter sind boring! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Suck it! Warhammer Online:
> 
> Dunkelelf Schwarzer Gardist (TT sei dank)


Du meinst eigentlich:
Failhammer Online
Weil so richtig WAR ist da ja wohl nicht mehr allzu lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hunter sind boring!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann hast du nie einen im endgame gezockt^^


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> troll hunter
> troll schamane
> troll krieger
> troll mage
> ...



_
Troll power 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Troll Mage
Troll Schurke ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> dann hast du nie einen im endgame gezockt^^



ich hab meinen zwar nur bis 72 gezockt aber ich muss sagen, so ein hunter hat verdammt spaß gemacht ^^


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> dann hast du nie einen im endgame gezockt^^



Hab ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schurken sind eh die besten


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Hm, blöder Webspace Anbieter =/


----------



## Petersburg (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte einen 55  Blutelf Pala Namens Käsefußß ... der Grund warum ich den gelöscht habe sollte jetzt wohl klar sein...
Und ich habe einen 75 Blutelf DK namens Lîchkíng 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

<<<
Nachtelfe-Drood 80 (Main)
Undead -Deadknight 80 (Horde-Main)
71Trollin - Shamanin (Horde-Twink)


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen 55  Blutelf Pala Namens Käsefußß ... der Grund warum ich den gelöscht habe sollte jetzt wohl klar sein...
> Und ich habe einen 75 Blutelf DK namens *Lîchkíng *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das war aber nicht ernst gemeint oder?


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

[Lachmann verspätet sich im Nachtschwärmer um 1:12 Stunde]


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_Monsterparty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> [Lachmann verspätet sich im Nachtschwärmer um 1:12 Stunde]



ich kann halt nicht immer da sein :O


----------



## Kronas (19. Dezember 2009)

ich brauche nachtschwärmer tech support!

mein bildschirm bekommt farben nurnoch scheiße hin und zB diese farbe NEBEN dem schnellantwortfenster bei buffed flimmert sogar


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich kann halt nicht immer da sein :O


Tja, mies Lachmann. Schäm dich!


----------



## Petersburg (19. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das war aber nicht ernst gemeint oder?



Ja ich weis ich bin so einfallsreich wenns um Namen geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Kronas auch schon da, wer fehlt jezt noch? xD


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich brauche nachtschwärmer tech support!
> 
> mein bildschirm bekommt farben nurnoch scheiße hin und zB diese farbe NEBEN dem schnellantwortfenster bei buffed flimmert sogar



Weiß?


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Wo ich schon mal hier bin:
Kann mir einer Bilder von League of Legends schicken von seinen Runenbuch und Meisterschaftsmenü? Wäre sehr nett, da ich das für einen längeren Artikel brauche =)


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_Eh ich es wieder vergesse kanne hier einer russich??_


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _A Ja eh ich es vergesse ist hier einer der russichem Machtig??_


Ein wenig schon


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, mies Lachmann. Schäm dich!



:/


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein wenig schon


_

Weis du eventuel was die background Sängerinen im Song Moskau von rammstein Sagen??_


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Weis du eventuel was die background Sängerinen im Song Moskau von rammstein Sagen??_


Das geht über meine Kenntnisse hinaus, da ich mir Rammstein mit Sicherheit nicht mal annähernd freiwillig antun werde


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Spuckt Google nichts aus?


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Razyl schade trotzdme danke ^^_


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Wieso sind Skatero und Tabuno nicht hier? -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Weis du eventuel was die background Sängerinen im Song Moskau von rammstein Sagen??_


1, 2, 3

den rest kann ich nich aber die seite hier schon: http://www.absolutelyrics.com/lyrics/view/rammstein/moskau/


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_KA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Riesentrolli 

Danke danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 brauche die Lyrics fur meine Sims2 version von Moskau und will keinen scheiss bauen ^^_


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

-15°C hats draußen -.-


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> -15°C hats draußen -.-


-17 Grad QQ


----------



## Kronas (19. Dezember 2009)

wer will icq vier gewinnt spielen? hab edou jetzt genug abgezogen


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer will icq vier gewinnt spielen? hab edou jetzt genug abgezogen


icq stinkt
!


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer will icq vier gewinnt spielen? hab edou jetzt genug abgezogen


Joa,kb mehr zu denken,hab kopfweh und ca 1,2% promille im blut -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> -15°C hats draußen -.-



nicht nur bei dir ...
schön <3


----------



## Kronas (19. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Joa,kb mehr zu denken,hab kopfweh und ca 1,2% promille im blut -.-


du spielst wie mit 4 promille im op saal des krankenhauses


----------



## Petersburg (19. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer will icq vier gewinnt spielen? hab edou jetzt genug abgezogen



Ich!!! ^-^

Edit: Bei mir sind Warme -11,5°C


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du spielst wie mit 4 promille im op saal des krankenhauses


Ich hasse dass spiel eh und dann noch denken,nein danke und ich hab kopfweh


----------



## Kronas (19. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich!!! ^-^


ICQ NUMMA GIEV


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nicht nur bei dir ...
> schön <3


Nein, das ist nicht mehr schön... ich werde mich in den nächsten Zwei Wochen nicht vor die Haustür bewegen... brr -.-


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer will icq vier gewinnt spielen? hab edou jetzt genug abgezogen



*meld*

436103668


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht mehr schön... ich werde mich in den nächsten Zwei Wochen nicht vor die Haustür bewegen... brr -.-



weichei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich mag diese kälte... jetzt müsste es hier nurnoch schneien


----------



## Petersburg (19. Dezember 2009)

564834700 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_-10 gerade bei uns und schnee bis vor das fenster_


----------



## Kronas (19. Dezember 2009)

petersbrug abgezogen 1/1
leekran online 0/1

LEEEEEEEEKRAN


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> weichei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hasse Kälte, genauso wie Schnee. Sommer <3


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hasse Kälte, genauso wie Schnee. Sommer <3


generell da ich im winter geb habe mag ich den winter..
aber zzt kb eig rauszugehn...shice wenn die freundin immer rausgehn will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hasse Kälte, genauso wie Schnee. Sommer <3



sommer stinkt Oo
ich hasse es wenn es so warm ist... bääähh... kalt ist schön


----------



## Petersburg (19. Dezember 2009)

Kronas ist echt so gut ich hatte keine Chance


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

http://www.jochen-schweizer.de/geschenk/sw...default,pd.html
Hm, nice


----------



## Kronas (19. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Kronas ist echt so gut ich hatte keine Chance


hast du je geglaubt eine chance zu haben?


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Verdammt! Nun hat mich Blade über Twitter ignoriert =/ 
Mit den tollen Worten:
"Du kleines etwas Was nichts anderes macht auser mich zu stressen"
Tjo... hat zufällig Lekraan oder Khorhiil nen Twitter-Account? :X


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verdammt! Nun hat mich Blade über Twitter ignoriert =/
> Mit den tollen Worten:
> "Du kleines etwas Was nichts anderes macht auser mich zu stressen"
> Tjo... hat zufällig Lekraan oder Khorhiil nen Twitter-Account? :X


LLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL du hast twitter? xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verdammt! Nun hat mich Blade über Twitter ignoriert =/
> Mit den tollen Worten:
> "Du kleines etwas Was nichts anderes macht auser mich zu stressen"
> Tjo... hat zufällig Lekraan oder Khorhiil nen Twitter-Account? :X



ich hab buffed :O
kannst mich ja gern mal über buffed ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_o.O 

Gerade eine mir unbekannte power metal band gefunden xD _


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> LLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL du hast twitter? xD


Joa... bis eben war das sogar lustig. Nun auch noch, denn ich habe erstmal Blade reportet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



DER schrieb:


> ich hab buffed :O
> kannst mich js gern mal über buffed ärgern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, da bannt man mich am Ende noch =/


----------



## Kronas (19. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _o.O
> 
> Gerade eine mir unbekannte power metal band gefunden xD _


5 euro, dass es mindestens 200 andere gibt, die du nicht kennst


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, da bannt man mich am Ende noch =/



na das wollen wir aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 5 euro, dass es mindestens 200 andere gibt, die du nicht kennst


_
Stimmt nich ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kenne relativ viele aber Kamelot is mier neu 



p.s und ja Melodic power metal zahle ich als normalen power metal ^^_


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> na das wollen wir aber nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, eigentlich wollen wir alle nur, dass du gebannt wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

Bin weg nacht =/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Dezember 2009)

Abend 

@ Razyl Armseliger gehts nicht was


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> _



kamelot kanntest du doch schon vorher :O


----------



## Kronas (19. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kamelot kanntest du doch schon vorher :O


pppsssst zerstöre den traum des furrys nicht


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich wollen wir alle nur, dass du gebannt wirst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das willst nur du!!


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> @ Razyl Armseliger gehts nicht was


Dein Slang? Jap, stimmt. Da muss ich dir doch tatsächlich recht geben.


----------



## Kronas (19. Dezember 2009)

chopi is watching
chopi hat nen /b/ titel


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kamelot kanntest du doch schon vorher :O



_Kanne mich nich dran erinnern :/

und Kronas halt den Mund _


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das willst nur du!!


Nein, ich mag dich doch Lachmann. Einer der wenigen, die hier noch Stimmung reinbringen... wenn auch nicht immer positiv


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dein Slang? Jap, stimmt. Da muss ich dir doch tatsächlich recht geben.



Lauf mir 1 mal Über den weg razyl ....


----------



## Petersburg (19. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hast du je geglaubt eine chance zu haben?



Ja, Als ich dich noch nicht auf meiner Icq liste hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_Yay der Miley Fan Boy is wieder da :/_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Dezember 2009)

BTW Edou Miley <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> @ Razyl Armseliger gehts nicht was


Kewl Miley Suchti is here 

Klick für razyls Twitta


und blade HAHA RAZYL IS KUHLER ALS DU!!!


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> BTW Edou Miley <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Du weist schon das Miley n Kerl is oder ??_


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Du weist schon das Miley n Kerl is oder ??_


SHUT UP DOCTOR FURRY


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Auch wen ich jetzt gefahrlaufe gebannt zu werden Hier
> 
> Lauf mir 1 mal über den weg und du wirst Berlin Kennenlernen Von seiner Unschönen Und Schmerzhaften Seite


Da muss ich Berlin nur anfahren und drehe sofort um... nein, nicht wegen deiner Gewalt. Eigentlich wegen der teilweisen Hässlichkeit der Stadt. Unschön ist das, schmerzhaft für das Auge auch. 
Achso... Moment, du meinst, du würdest mich hauen. Sorry, aber ich werde mich sicherlich nicht in deine Umgebung begeben, das einzige was mich an Berlin interessiert ist der Bundestag.

Edit:
Blade, du weißt, dass Mods Beiträge lesen können, auch ohne den Edit oder? Zudem mein Quote schneller war.


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> SHUT UP DOCTOR FURRY


_
Nope 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Miley hat ne Puppe raus gebracht die Ich fick den Kurbis sagt ^^_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da muss ich Berlin nur anfahren und drehe sofort um... nein, nicht wegen deiner Gewalt. Eigentlich wegen der teilweisen Hässlichkeit der Stadt. Unschön ist das, schmerzhaft für das Auge auch.
> Achso... Moment, du meinst, du würdest mich hauen. Sorry, aber ich werde mich sicherlich nicht in deine Umgebung begeben, das einzige was mich an Berlin interessiert ist der Bundestag.



dem kannst du gerne vern bleiben hier möchte dich keiner sehn


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Nope
> 
> 
> ...


....ich wollte es nicht auspacken aber du FURFAG TIERV...... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> dem kannst du gerne vern bleiben hier möchte dich keiner sehn


Oh, glaub mir, du bist sicherlich nicht der Mensch, der so etwas entscheiden kann. Für so ein Amt bist du nicht geschaffen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kanne mich nich dran erinnern :/
> 
> _



ich mein die hättest du mir mal gezeigt


Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, ich mag dich doch Lachmann. Einer der wenigen, die hier noch Stimmung reinbringen... wenn auch nicht immer positiv



danke :O
ich mag dich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh, glaub mir, du bist sicherlich nicht der Mensch, der so etwas entscheiden kann. Für so ein Amt bist du nicht geschaffen.



ich enthalte mich und Ignoriere dich wie es lilly Gesagt hat Und .... Leck!


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich enthalte mich und Ignoriere dich wie es lilly Gesagt hat Und .... Leck!


Ich glaube doch sowieso, dass du alle meine Beiträge lesen wirst... und was willst du lecken oO


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ....ich wollte es nicht auspacken aber du FURFAG TIERV......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_a ja du weist schon das Furfag heisst ein Furry zu sein ist schlimmer als Homosexuel zu sien danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich enthalte mich und Ignoriere dich wie es lilly Gesagt hat Und .... Leck!


....Buh!!

Zu deiner sigi "Man darf mich nicht wegen zu schlechtem deutsch bannen :>" Man darf nicht aber man KANN!!!

@rexo

War ja auch nur aus spaß gemeint ich weiß schon was es heißt^^ btw du hast erster angefangen xD


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso sind Skatero und Tabuno nicht hier? -.-


Wie schön, dass ich auch vermisst werde <.<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Lachmann digitiert zu Headbangmann!


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

olololo
ich lad mir grad ein alestorm album runter :O

make that bastard walk the plane with a buddle of rum and a yo ho ho ho
*sing*


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann digitiert zu Headbangmann!


Edou entwickelt sich zu *dieses pokemon geräusch* HEADBANGEDOU!!


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wie schön, dass ich auch vermisst werde <.<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Aufruf war an die beide gerichtet, da ich Bilder zu LoL brauche =)
Wäre es um mein Banner gegangen, hätte ich dich auch gerufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Guten Abend Jigsaw


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> @rexo
> 
> War ja auch nur aus spaß gemeint ich weiß schon was es heißt^^ btw du hast erster angefangen xD


_

Darin verstehe ich keine spasse




			Furfag:
Auch Furry Fag. Dieser Begriff wird oft von Anti-Furrys oder Non-Furries dafür verwendet um Furs in Chats, Foren und ähnlichen auf missbilligender Art zu begegnen und von ihnen Gegenreaktionen zu provozieren. Der Begriff Fag ist auch ein herabfallender Begriff für Homosexuelle, ist hier aber eher darin zu verstehen, das suggeriert werden soll, das dem Furdom anzugehören schlimmer ist als Homosexuell zu sein.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## Petersburg (19. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wie schön, dass ich auch vermisst werde <.<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe dich die ganze zeit vermisst !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Darin verstehe ich keine spasse
> 
> _


Geht die Diskussion wieder los? -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

moin schweini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mein Aufruf war an die beide gerichtet, da ich Bilder zu LoL brauche =)
> Wäre es um mein Banner gegangen, hätte ich dich auch gerufen
> 
> 
> ...



Nabend =)

Und mit deinem Banner starte ich morgen. (Feriöööön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Darin verstehe ich keine spasse
> 
> _


Ok,sry


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geht die Diskussion wieder los? -.-


_
Wie es ausschaut wieder ja -.- 
_


----------



## Lillyan (19. Dezember 2009)

Geschlossen bis Verwarnungen raus sind.

//Edit: Von nun an ist Ende mit den Provokationen. Sollte die Diskussion hier so weiter verlaufen bleibt der Thread halt mal eine Weile zu. Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_Jo Lillyan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (19. Dezember 2009)

oh mein gott was ist geschehen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

9 minuten ohne nachtschwärmer Q_Q
ich wär fast gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

Panik inc--.--


----------



## Petersburg (19. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 9 minuten ohne nachtschwärmer Q_Q
> ich wär fast gestorben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wurde gerade mit der Nachricht das der Thread wieder auf ist reanimiert


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

Razyl and blade get pwnd by lily-.-


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_Gnome die Sexmaschinen in wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

warum zum teufel sagt mir filestube das die apokalyptischen reiter folk metal sind? Oo


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> warum zum teufel sagt mir filestube das die apokalyptischen reiter folk metal sind? Oo


(´´Alex``) &#8206;(23:28):
ohne lachmann ist nachtschwärmer nicht nachtschwärmer
(´´Alex``) &#8206;(23:28):
:/
Kronas &#8206;(23:28):
er ban?
Edou &#8206;(23:28):
du stehts immernoch auf ihn?
Edou &#8206;(23:28):
ne der schreibt gerade
(´´Alex``) &#8206;(23:29):
ja
(´´Alex``) &#8206;(23:29):

(´´Alex``) &#8206;(23:29):
Ich liebe ihn noch immer


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> warum zum teufel sagt mir filestube das die apokalyptischen reiter folk metal sind? Oo


_

FAIL!!

die sind denke ich normaler metal oder_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Dezember 2009)

Hm Schmerzen auf der rechten seite >_>


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm Schmerzen auf der rechten seite >_>


pwn dich kleener blade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> (´´Alex``) &#8206;(23:28):
> ohne lachmann ist nachtschwärmer nicht nachtschwärmer
> (´´Alex``) &#8206;(23:28):
> :/
> ...



öhh...
ich hab damit nix zutun :x


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2009)

xD


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_^wer googel kennt kennt auch die 2te version ^^

_


----------



## Kronas (19. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _^wer googel kennt kennt auch die 2te version ^^
> 
> _


faaaaaaaaaaaaaake
1. indiana jones zerfetzt nicht in 1000 stücke als chuck norris ihn trifft
2. chuck norris stirbt


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> faaaaaaaaaaaaaake
> 1. indiana jones zerfetzt nicht in 1000 stücke als chuck norris ihn trifft
> 2. chuck norris stirbt



_Es is nur n Video **eye roll **

Geh ma auf Newgrounds da gibt es noch ne andere version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von Chuck Norris ganz anders stirbt ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Dezember 2009)

bin weg gn8


----------



## Tabuno (20. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da muss ich Berlin nur anfahren und drehe sofort um... nein, nicht wegen deiner Gewalt.


Razyl, ich kann dir eine Unterkunft anbieten und dann wirst du sehen wie schön Berlin ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> petersbrug abgezogen 1/1
> leekran online 0/1
> 
> LEEEEEEEEKRAN



Was los? Brauchst Adressen?


----------



## Petersburg (20. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin weg gn8


me 2 gn8


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> öhh...
> ich hab damit nix zutun :x



Leude Leude, bissl Spaß machen is doch erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

HALLO? Jetzt komm ich mal dazu, und alle gehn? -.-


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_Mir is Langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Dezember 2009)

ich geh battletech lesen  gn8 ^^


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

nacht

Rexo ... bleib bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_Muss ich ^^ du machst mir angst ^^
Und ich Bleibe wne du dir alle video´s von Mimi anguckst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick mich_


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Ohje ... wer oder was ist das?


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_Ist ne Sängerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wen ich Grausam wahre wurde ich sagen guck dir alle 51 vidoe von Fred an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ABer Mimi zuzuhohren is genial_


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Kann mir jetzt bitte mal jemand erklären, was hier vorhin los war? Kaum bin ich mal kurz nicht im Nachtschwärmer, gerät hier alles außer Konrolle ... schlimm mit euch! Man sollte euch mal paddeln ..


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

*totenstille*


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Naja, dann nicht^^ 

Noch wer da?


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_Ja ich ^^_


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Och, da bist ja wieder


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Stefan Raab hat gewonnen! \o/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Stefan Raab hat gewonnen! \o/



Jop =/


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Jop =/



Wer warst du noch in icq?


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Rexo, ich hab Schei*e gebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wer warst du noch in icq?



BladeDragonGX wieso? O_o


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> BladeDragonGX wieso? O_o



Ach ne, dann warst du das nicht im Grp Chat ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ach ne, dann warst du das nicht im Grp Chat ^^




xD wollte schon sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

noch wer da?


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_Nein bin schlafen

gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Dezember 2009)

So leute hallo erst mal ich geh jetzt ins bett!


----------



## Cybereule (20. Dezember 2009)

Diese Verlosungen nerven...

Wer gewinnt wohl bei Supertalent?


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Dezember 2009)

derjenige der am besten über sein ach so grausames schicksal jammern kann


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Der mitm Hund!11!1 
Is der noch dabei?

...ja, diese Verlosung nervt mich auch -.-


----------



## Cybereule (20. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> derjenige der am besten über sein ach so grausames schicksal jammern kann



Das triffts :> 

Ja der Wau Wau ist noch dabei, wird grad ne halbe Stunde gelabert obwohls eh entschieden ist...


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Ach der Schmarn läuft grade ... xDD


----------



## Cybereule (20. Dezember 2009)

Der Hund hat gewonnen xD


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

JAAAAH HUNDEMANN XD


----------



## Cybereule (20. Dezember 2009)

Ist dochn verdammt schlechter Witz, warum sagt Dieter nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

hahahaha epic fail ... der kerl is beim besten nicht dabei xD


----------



## Cybereule (20. Dezember 2009)

Die konnte doch gut singen...
und gut jammern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, irgendwo Armutszeugnis..


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_Ich finde das Betrug Fabienne bender wahr besser gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Aber was mich am meisten an der Sendung aufregt, ist ja dass da welche singen. Wenn sie Sänger werden wolollen, dann sollen se zu DSDS gehen ...


----------



## Cybereule (20. Dezember 2009)

Das stimmt auch, obwohl Petruta und Vanessa Calgango (?) hättens genau sogut sein können.

Ehrlich gesagt, hätte nicht gedacht das der Hund weiterkommt ins Halbfinale, weil es zwar schön und gut ist aber doch irgendwo nichts ernstes...

Naja darf laut Dieter eben ein Hund Deutschland repräsentieren... auch was...


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Egal, is auch mal was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_Der Pyromane wahr auch nich so ubel_


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Der Pyromane wahr auch nich so ubel_



Da hast Recht...Aber der eine Kerl in diesen Rööhren hat mir auch gut gefallen^^


----------



## Cybereule (20. Dezember 2009)

Mir hat Mr Metan ja tierisch gefallen...*hust*

Fand den Röhrenmann auch ned übel :>


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_Jo bin aber jetzt  echt weg wollte mich hier nur aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gn8 Lekraan und alle anderen die hier noch reingucken_


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Boah, der Kerl mit seinem gefurtze ... -.- Der hat mich genervt


----------



## Cybereule (20. Dezember 2009)

Gute Nacht, bin wohl auch weg...


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jo bin aber jetzt  echt weg wollte mich hier nur aufregen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut Nacht^^


Cybereule schrieb:


> Gute Nacht, bin wohl auch weg...



Gut Nacht

Und von mir aus evtl. auch Gute Nacht ...


----------



## Arosk (20. Dezember 2009)

Warum geht ihr alle so früh schlafen?


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

bin da!!11


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Dezember 2009)

*Need help!

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/product...mp;sku=330-6214

Wenn ich die Tastatur bestellen würde, würde ich dann die englische oder Deutsche Version bekommen? pls help!

Und wenn ich sie da nur in englischer Version bekomme, wo kriege ich sie in Deutscher Fassung?*


----------



## Arosk (20. Dezember 2009)

Englische Tastaturen sind die selben wie unsere. Das was du meinst sind US Tastaturen... und ja, da würdest eine andere bekommen.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Dezember 2009)

Also die Deutsche? Mit der Reihe?

Q W E R T Z U I O P Ü?

Nicht dass das dann so aussieht:

Q W E R T Y U I O P .... ^^


----------



## Arosk (20. Dezember 2009)

Nein, da gibts keine deutschen ^^


----------



## Bader1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Moin moin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (20. Dezember 2009)

Auch noch fit? oder eher schon wieder wach?


----------



## Bader1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Noch fit, naja halbwegs^^


----------



## Arosk (20. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir ists höllisch kalt... schwule Heizung ist nicht mehr an xD


----------



## Bader1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hm bei mir ists schön warm, war grad Duschen :O


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## Edou (20. Dezember 2009)

nabend


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

avatar the best movie 4 ever ... ich kann englisch \o/


----------



## Noxiel (20. Dezember 2009)

Saluto


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Dezember 2009)

moin :O


----------



## Kronas (20. Dezember 2009)

meine momentane beschäftigung: james bond gucken und in den werbepausen guitar hero 3 zweispieler mit meinem vater zocken, wir haben leider noch kein lied geschaft, aber wir werden besser!^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (20. Dezember 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_Mir is jetzt schon Langweilig_


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

armes rexo


----------



## Noxiel (20. Dezember 2009)

Dann informier dich doch über Aktion, Wertpapiere, Tagesgeldkonten, die Übernahme der Weltherrschaft, das übliche eben....


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Dezember 2009)

REXO ich hab das lied!!!!


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_Ich nehme die Option Weltherschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wtf neuer Desktop Wallpaper ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 LoD wie hiess es den _


----------



## Noxiel (20. Dezember 2009)

Du weißt das Yoshi immer *süß* (so wie Zucker) auszusehen hat? 

Ergo blöder Dino.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Dezember 2009)

Fight the War, Fuck the Norm!
Herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Dezember 2009)

Sollten am Montagmorgen Schnee und Eis den Schulweg zu einem gefährlichen Wagnis werden lassen, dürfen die Schüler in Nordrhein-Westfalen zu Hause bleiben. Die Entscheidung liegt im Ermessen der Eltern. "Bei extremen Wetterbedingen müssen Eltern selber entscheiden, ob der Schulweg für die Kinder zumutbar ist oder nicht", sagte ein Sprecher des NRW-Schulministeriums gegenüber unserer Redaktion. Unterricht soll plangemäß stattfinden. 


YAY


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Dezember 2009)

Rusted ROot - send me on my way

 ich liebe dieses lied es ist einfach göttlich <3


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Dezember 2009)

nabend


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du weißt das Yoshi immer *süß* (so wie Zucker) auszusehen hat?
> 
> Ergo blöder Dino.


_
Pff..aber sieht Lustig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Niedlichster Film Dino Ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nabend



moin brille


----------



## Edou (20. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Sollten am Montagmorgen Schnee und Eis den Schulweg zu einem gefährlichen Wagnis werden lassen, dürfen die Schüler in Nordrhein-Westfalen zu Hause bleiben. Die Entscheidung liegt im Ermessen der Eltern. "Bei extremen Wetterbedingen müssen Eltern selber entscheiden, ob der Schulweg für die Kinder zumutbar ist oder nicht", sagte ein Sprecher des NRW-Schulministeriums gegenüber unserer Redaktion. Unterricht soll plangemäß stattfinden.
> 
> 
> YAY


dann wird ja morgen NIEMAND in der schule sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dann wird ja morgen NIEMAND in der schule sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich glaub ich schütt gleich noch was wasser auf die straße damit die schön vereist xD


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Kotz, morgen gehen wir mit der Berufschulklasse aufn Christkindelsmarkt -.- 
Also so ne Art Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Dezember 2009)

:/ wenn das doch mit der arbeit auch so einfach wär


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd lieber arbeiten ... ja ok, eig ja nicht xD
Glühwein trinken und ich geh wieder ^^ Is mir zu doof, da in der kälte herumzustehen


----------



## Noxiel (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe Urlaub, endlich. Den habe ich mir auch verdient, die Fahrt am Freitag nach Hause war fürchterlich. Liegt nur eine Flocke auf der Straße, fahren sie auf der Autobahn, AUTOBAHN 50km/h. 

Pfeifen....


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe Urlaub, endlich. Den habe ich mir auch verdient, die Fahrt am Freitag nach Hause war fürchterlich. Liegt nur eine Flocke auf der Straße, fahren sie auf der Autobahn, AUTOBAHN 50km/h.
> 
> Pfeifen....



_
Armer Noxiel

**Noxiel Tröst und frag ob er was zu essen will**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir is Langweilig musst du verstehen ^^_


----------



## Kronas (20. Dezember 2009)

es muss morgen kalt sein, dann muss ich net zur schule

danke für die meldung lachi


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> es muss morgen kalt sein, dann muss ich net zur schule
> 
> danke für die meldung lachi



ich will morgen nicht zur schule >_>


----------



## Noxiel (20. Dezember 2009)

Wie kann ich sicher sein, dass das Futter nicht vergiftet ist. Unliebsame Moderatoren um die Ecke bringen und so'n Zeug? Hääääh!!!!?


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_WTF ein song uber langeweile ?? xD 



pff...Als hatte ich n grund n Modi zu töten :/ meine Weste is noch immer weiss_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wie kann ich sicher sein, dass das Futter nicht vergiftet ist. Unliebsame Moderatoren um die Ecke bringen und so'n Zeug? Hääääh!!!!?



ach, du bist doch total beliebt hier :x


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

WAS ist morgen mit Schule? Lachmann? hä?


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> WAS ist morgen mit Schule? Lachmann? hä?



lies doch was da steht <_<


----------



## Kronas (20. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> WAS ist morgen mit Schule? Lachmann? hä?


eltern dürfen ihre kinder zuhaus lassen


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Zuahuse lassen? Echt jetzt? O_o 
Wieso das? ._.

Sry Lachmann, ich bin hier nur so halb drinnen ^^ Ich les grad alte Threads ... xP


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Zuahuse lassen? Echt jetzt? O_o
> Wieso das? ._.
> 
> Sry Lachmann, ich bin hier nur so halb drinnen ^^ Ich les grad alte Threads ... xP



guck doch was ich ne seite zuvor geschrieben hab :O
DO IT FAGGOT!!11


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

okaaaaay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich Deinen Hals berühre,
Deinen Mund an meinen führe,
ach wie sehn' ich mich nach Dir,
heiß geliebte Flasche Bier!


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Dezember 2009)

AAAAALT!


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Toll. -.-
Nordrhein-Westfalen..

Ich wohn in Bayern! xD

Ich zieh erst Mitte Februar nach Westfalen


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Wenn ich Deinen Hals berühre,
> Deinen Mund an meinen führe,
> ach wie sehn' ich mich nach Dir,
> heiß geliebte Flasche Bier!



Khorhiil's Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_Sag ma kennst du die Edit taste nicht??_


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Woah ich bin so begeistert von AVATAR...


----------



## Kronas (20. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Sag ma kennst du die Edit taste nicht??_


aber echt ma! *voll hinter rexo steh und an seinem pelzigem ohr nag*


----------



## Edou (20. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Sag ma kennst du die Edit taste nicht??_


jop doppelposts sind normalerweiße verboten und sollten(!) nicht vorkommen


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> aber echt ma! *voll hinter rexo steh und an seinem pelzigem ohr nag*



_**Grrr**Hande weg oder sie ist ab _


----------



## Noxiel (20. Dezember 2009)

Der Pessimist sagt: Das Glas ist halb leer
Der Optimist sagt: Das Glas ist halb voll
Der Banker sagt: Sie haben 50% mehr Glas als sie brauchen


----------



## Kronas (20. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _**Grrr***Hande* weg oder *sie* ist ab _


grammatik fail


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Und ich sage :" Bald hast du kein Glas mehr"


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Sag ma kennst du die Edit taste nicht??_









Kronas schrieb:


> aber echt ma! *voll hinter rexo steh und an seinem pelzigem ohr nag*






Edou schrieb:


> jop doppelposts sind normalerweiße verboten und sollten(!) nicht vorkommen






Noxiel schrieb:


> Der Pessimist sagt: Das Glas ist halb leer
> Der Optimist sagt: Das Glas ist halb voll
> Der Banker sagt: Sie haben 50% mehr Glas als sie brauchen



LASST MICH IN RUHE!!!11!1!!1



dragon1 schrieb:


> Woah ich bin so begeistert von AVATAR...



Ich auch .. heute angesehen, TOP Movie


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Der Pessimist sagt: Das Glas ist halb leer
> Der Optimist sagt: Das Glas ist halb voll
> Der Banker sagt: Sie haben 50% mehr Glas als sie brauchen




_xD_


----------



## Kronas (20. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Der Pessimist sagt: Das Glas ist halb leer
> Der Optimist sagt: Das Glas ist halb voll
> Der Banker sagt: Sie haben 50% mehr Glas als sie brauchen


xDDDD geil


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2009)

das geilste war als 



Spoiler



er im Wald verfolgt wird und dann gegen die Hunde kaempft


 ich hab nicht gewusst ob ich schlafe und dass ein irrer, aber genialer Traum  ist oder ob ich immernoch den Film sehe...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (20. Dezember 2009)

Neue Sig (geklaut ;D )


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Dezember 2009)

!!

so... bin weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2009)

check ich nicht, schweini )=


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das geilste war als
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fand das geilste war, als er als MEnsch, nem 3 Meter Riesen ins Gesicht langt...XD


ah fu, wie machst du das?


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Neue Sig (geklaut ;D )



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
L
xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> check ich nicht, schweini )=


_Echt nich ?? sich shcon ^^

soll ich dir erklaren_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (20. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> check ich nicht, schweini )=



Naja ein tieferer Sinn ist darin auch nicht zu finden ;D


----------



## Edou (20. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> !!
> 
> so... bin weg
> 
> ...


nacht


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Echt nich ?? sich shcon ^^
> 
> soll ich dir erklaren_


achso die bilder haben so langsam gewechselt, dass ich das letzte nicht sah^^
Naja nicht so der bringer



@AVATAR


Spoiler



Die Pilotin ist Hammer...eine Traumfrau^^


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_Obama ist eiversuchtig auf den einen Typen der der seine Frau geküst hat.
Obama ruft dan Chuck Norris an um den zusammen zu schlagen ende._


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2009)

gn8


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> achso die bilder haben so langsam gewechselt, dass ich das letzte nicht sah^^
> Naja nicht so der bringer
> 
> 
> ...



Wie mach ich das? Also das schwarz darüber? Dann könnten wir uns über den Film unterhalten xD Habn heute gesehen :>


----------



## Edou (20. Dezember 2009)

B!N AUCH W3G B!$ M0RG3N


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Dezember 2009)

gude launelied!!!



*sing*


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_Ich bekomme gleich ne Kriese der will meine Mario Hacks nicht mehr abspielen_


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

SOiL - Breaking me down 

das läuft grad bei :>


----------



## Nawato (20. Dezember 2009)

Abend


----------



## Kronas (20. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wie mach ich das? Also das schwarz darüber? Dann könnten wir uns über den Film unterhalten xD Habn heute gesehen :>





Spoiler



looool das weißt du nicht?


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> looool das weißt du nicht?



Jetzt schon, weil ich dich zitiere ^^



Spoiler



Nabend Nawto


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Dezember 2009)

hammer :S


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Rexo? Noch da? 
Mir ist auch langweilig xD


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

So bin weg, gut nacht an alle die hier noch reinschaufen ^^


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_Ja bin noch da rege mich nur grade wegen Super Khold World auf_


----------



## Skatero (21. Dezember 2009)

Nabend

Noch jemand hier?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Dezember 2009)

jo


----------



## Frek01 (21. Dezember 2009)

@grüne brille

dein name is cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei mir läuft grad wieder beginner musik im hintergrund


----------



## Xhorn (21. Dezember 2009)

Nabend!

Ich kuck grad nebenher Sin City, wer noch?


----------



## Xorras (21. Dezember 2009)

"Wenn ich ihr wäre..."

...würde ich jetzt irgendwas total peinliches schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shas-la (21. Dezember 2009)

So, sin city ist fertig, immer wieder toll.

Gute Nacht euch allen.


----------



## Manfritz (21. Dezember 2009)

Bin grade beo WoW off gegangen und gehe jetzt gleich schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Gn8 all


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Dezember 2009)

Gedanken des Weihnachtsmannes, als er den verführerisch, leicht bekleideten jungen Mann auf dem Sofa sieht: "Tue ich's, komme ich nicht wieder zurück in den Himmel. Tue ich's nicht, komme ich nicht wieder durch den Kamin..."


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_Guten Abend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wurden einige von euch schon fruher beschenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Dezember 2009)

Noch einer:
Familie Knorr sitzt am Heiligen Abend in der Wohnung und singt Weihnachtslieder. Plötzlich klingelt es an der Tür. Das Kind macht auf - und da steht der Weihnachtsmann sagt: "Nun, mein Kind, willst Du nicht wissen was ich schönes in meinem Sack habe?"
Darufhin rennt das Kind schreiend zu den Eltern und ruft: "Mutti, Mutti der Perverse vom letzten Jahr ist wieder da!"


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Dezember 2009)

Nein.

außer vllt mit mehr hausaufgaben über die Ferien, könnt aber auch am Abi liegen ^^


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_**eye roll**

AALLLTT!!!_


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Gedanken des Weihnachtsmannes, als er den verführerisch, leicht bekleideten jungen Mann auf dem Sofa sieht: "Tue ich's, komme ich nicht wieder zurück in den Himmel. Tue ich's nicht, komme ich nicht wieder durch den Kamin..."


ich steh grad aufm schlauch... den versteh ich nich^^
grad wenn ers tun würde würd er doch vor poposchmerzen nich mehr den kamin hochkommen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich steh grad aufm schlauch... den versteh ich nich^^
> grad wenn ers tun würde würd er doch vor poposchmerzen nich mehr den kamin hochkommen?



Der hat nen Verstopftes Rohr und muss erst abfließen lassen. Und der junge Mann ist zufällig Klemptner.


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Dezember 2009)

Gleichgeschlechtliche Liebe ist ( zumindestens bei den meisten katholischen ) Christen immer noch pfui pfui.
deswegen kommt man nich in den Himmel

denk ich ^^


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_Weis einer was das genau bedeutet ??

Kommt imme rund immer wieder er erkennt meinen ipod nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Dezember 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Gleichgeschlechtliche Liebe ist ( zumindestens bei den meisten katholischen ) Christen immer noch pfui pfui.
> deswegen kommt man nich in den Himmel
> 
> denk ich ^^


ja, aber warum nich durch den kamin?


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Dezember 2009)

Rexo... Apple ist böse.
Steve Jobs mag dich nich, und hat deinen Ipod mit nem Vodoozauber belegt.


----------



## Lekraan (21. Dezember 2009)

Servus Jungs


----------



## Lillyan (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich wollte schon motzen, dass wer zu früh schreibt... aber Dreck, es ist ja schon nach 21 Uhr oO Wo ist der Tag hin?


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, aber warum nich durch den kamin?



muss das zwingend sinn machen?

ich glaube nicht  xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon motzen, dass wer zu früh schreibt... aber Dreck, es ist ja schon nach 21 Uhr oO Wo ist der Tag hin?


habsch gegessen


----------



## Petersburg (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_Steve Jobs is das Personifizierte böse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses gesicht!!_


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Dezember 2009)

moinsen


----------



## Lekraan (21. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon motzen, dass wer zu früh schreibt... aber Dreck, es ist ja schon nach 21 Uhr oO Wo ist der Tag hin?



/ironie on

DUuUUUUUUUU hast bestimmt meine geilo Signatur gelöscht!!!111!1elfzig!!

/ironie off 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Dezember 2009)

Alter du willst es net raffen...
Der Weihnachtsmann hat ne Latte wegen dem jungen Mann (Weihnachtsmann = Schwul) und wenn er jetzt net Druck ablässt kommt er wegen der Latte net mehr durch den Kamin.
Wers jetzt net rafft der hat max 5cm echt...^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Dezember 2009)

der weihnachtsmann hat niemals so n großen, dass der nich mehr durchn kamin passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(zumindest nicht mehr als vorher bei der plauze, die hängt dem da doch noch drüber)


----------



## Lekraan (21. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hallo Welt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






DER schrieb:


> moinsen



Daaaag ihr beidön


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Dezember 2009)

oi oi oi oi oi oi oi oi oi oi oi oi oi


----------



## Petersburg (21. Dezember 2009)

Das Ende von Claymore ist so traurig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (21. Dezember 2009)

-.- Doppel Post


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. Dezember 2009)

Naböönd


TV total :]


----------



## Kronas (21. Dezember 2009)

weinend kloppte petersburg einen double rein


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Abend leute...waere super wenn jemand in der neuen Rp-Taverne im RP bereich mitwpielt


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_Farin urlaub xD 




Diese Zeile is genial

Gestern Morgen flog der Toaster mir ganz plötzlich um die Ohren
Ich weiß, die verdammte Küche hat sich gegen mich verschworn
Doch ich werde sie besiegen
Ich habe einen Plan
Und wenn es sein muss zünde ich die ganze Bude an
Sie sollen brennen
Sie sollen brennen in der Hölle_


----------



## Lekraan (21. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Naböönd
> 
> 
> TV total :]



luv tv total <3


----------



## Petersburg (21. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> weinend kloppte petersburg einen double rein



Was bist du nur so gemein zu mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Dezember 2009)

ich mache heute paaarteeeeeeeeey! macht noch jemand parteeeey?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Abend leute...waere super wenn jemand in der neuen Rp-Taverne im RP bereich mitwpielt


ich schau mal vorbei... mal gucken, ob ich was schreibe


----------



## Kronas (21. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Was bist du nur so gemein zu mir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weil du icq off bist


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (21. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Das Ende von Claymore ist so traurig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Waaaaas? Du hast wohl nur den Anime geguckt was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lies mal den Manga der hat viel mehr Style. (Oder meinst du den Manga und der 
ist wirklich schon zu Ende *Angstvolldreinblick*?)


----------



## Petersburg (21. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich mache heute paaarteeeeeeeeey! macht noch jemand parteeeey?



ich mache heute auch paraaaarteeeeeeeeeeeeeeey! lass uns zusammen paaaaarteeeeeeeeeey machen


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Dezember 2009)

six feet under auf dem mp3 player r0xx0rt :O
der bass kommt so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> luv tv total <3



Auf pro7 kommt ein tv total jahresrückblick <3


----------



## Petersburg (21. Dezember 2009)

Ilostatfrogger schrieb:


> Waaaaas? Du hast wohl nur den Anime geguckt was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hasse Mangas! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> ich mache heute auch paraaaarteeeeeeeeeeeeeeey! lass uns zusammen paaaaarteeeeeeeeeey machen


WEIL DU ICQ OFFLINE BIST


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (21. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hasse Mangas!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wie bitte?! Du Heide du lässt dir was entgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich will den Leuten ja nichts einreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(In deinem Unterbewusstsein schreit es: Lies Mangas!) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_Excel Saga geht ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (21. Dezember 2009)

Hey^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Dezember 2009)

moin edou


----------



## Kronas (21. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Excel Saga geht ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


geh ab wie schmitz' katze kerl inner fursuit


----------



## Lekraan (21. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich mache heute paaarteeeeeeeeey! macht noch jemand parteeeey?



IIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCHHHH!!!! Bin zwar bissl spät am posten, aber egal.... ICCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHH 11!!!!!11


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> geh ab wie schmitz' katze kerl inner fursuit


_

**eye roll**

_


----------



## Edou (21. Dezember 2009)

Wie gehts?


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_LANWEILIG!!!!!!





Beste Anime Intro´s ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (21. Dezember 2009)

oh yeah seite 5896!

edit: fail


----------



## Lekraan (21. Dezember 2009)

Rexo und seine langeweile .. :/
nix gut Rexo :I


----------



## Kronas (21. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Rexo und seine langeweile .. :/
> nix gut Rexo :I


wir müssen ihm nen hundeknochen besorgen


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Dezember 2009)

isch geh ma penne

gut nacht zsammen


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_<--Agent 00F hab die erlaubnis gelangweilt zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lekraan (21. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wir müssen ihm nen hundeknochen besorgen



Aber so nen richtig starken, der nicht kaputt gehen kann, aber denoch kaubar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Terrorsatan schrieb:


> isch geh ma penne
> 
> gut nacht zsammen


nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rexo schrieb:


> _<--Agent 00F hab die erlaubnis gelangweilt zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


DAS ist ein Wort :/

Mist, Kronas wird doch ncihts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _<--Agent 00F hab die erlaubnis gelangweilt zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aha kay...


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Dezember 2009)

bin weg :O
nacht


----------



## Kronas (21. Dezember 2009)

ich habe auf dieser seite für 2 sekunden die worte 'in sovjet russia' gelesen
aber, wo...?


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wir müssen ihm nen hundeknochen besorgen







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (21. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin weg :O
> nacht



Nacht

signatur von Terror 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was haltet ihr von meinem neuen Avatar? ... Avatar? Kapier? hahaha ... Avatar ... ein brülle -.-


----------



## Lekraan (21. Dezember 2009)

Rexoooo, wo bleibt dein "mir ist langweilig :/"? :/


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (21. Dezember 2009)

> Mir ist langweilig.



Da bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. Dezember 2009)

Ihr langweiler!^^


----------



## Lekraan (21. Dezember 2009)

Ilostatfrogger schrieb:


> Da bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist nicht quer geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _LANWEILIG!!!!!!
> 
> _


da bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (21. Dezember 2009)

Rexo spammt immer nur rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_Ich Spame nicht :/

Ich verschönere nur _


----------



## Arosk (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube du hast in der letzen Woche 50 Posts gemacht indenen nur drinsteht "LANGWEILIG!!!"


----------



## Edou (21. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Spame nicht :/
> 
> Ich verschönere nur _


_Ausrede :O _


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_ja und einer muss es ja machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Der Orgasmus auf der Gitarre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Arosk (21. Dezember 2009)

Also, wir machen das jetzt so... Seite 5900 wird erst am Heiligabend erföffnet... KK? Also bitte zurückhalten mit posten, damit es reicht!



Alles was unter diesem Strich posted ist doof!


____________________________________________


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_MIMIMI!!!

_


----------



## Edou (21. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Also, wir machen das jetzt so... Seite 5900 wird erst am Heiligabend erföffnet... KK? Also bitte zurückhalten mit posten, damit es reicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö kb


----------



## Arosk (21. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _MIMIMI!!!_



HÖR AUF ZU POSTEN!


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> HÖR AUF ZU POSTEN!



_Ich hohre auf wen die Hölle zugefroren ist_


----------



## Edou (21. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Alles was unter diesem Strich posted ist doof!
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________






Arosk schrieb:


> HÖR AUF ZU POSTEN!


ownd...


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich hohre auf wen die Hölle zugefroren ist_


wieso wirds bei mir auf einma so kalt :<


----------



## Arosk (21. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich hohre auf wen die Hölle zugefroren ist_






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JETZT HÖRST DU ABER AUF!


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso wirds bei mir auf einma so kalt :<



_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (21. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neva captain caps


----------



## Arosk (21. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Neva captain caps



*schnief* ihr seid so gemein zu mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> *schnief* ihr seid so gemein zu mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weniger posten, wieder mehr auf gladi niveau spielen pl0x


----------



## Arosk (21. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> weniger posten, wieder mehr auf gladi niveau spielen pl0x



inaktiver healer und so mimimi blöde sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> inaktiver healer und so mimimi blöde sache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mh das ist crap


----------



## Arosk (21. Dezember 2009)

Mal schauen... hoffentlich bekommen wir morgen 10 Games für Punkte hin <.< need s7 hose


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Mal schauen... hoffentlich bekommen wir morgen 10 Games für Punkte hin <.< need s7 hose


archa gehen... bei mir ist da immer nur hunter gedropt -.-' ^^


----------



## Edou (21. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> *schnief* ihr seid so gemein zu mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und genau aus diesem grund geh ich pennen cu!


----------



## Arosk (21. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> archa gehen... bei mir ist da immer nur hunter gedropt -.-' ^^



ich war seit season anfang jede id drin. gedroppt hats nur pve zeugs... nicht ein pvp teil für hunter <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich war seit season anfang jede id drin. gedroppt hats nur pve zeugs... nicht ein pvp teil für hunter <.<


lulz


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_Jetzt Kommts



Spoiler



Mir ist Langweilig


_


----------



## Arosk (21. Dezember 2009)

/Reported


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_Is Klar :/

Wen du echt reportest muss dir stink langweilig sein_


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Is Klar :/
> 
> Wen du echt reportest muss dir stink langweilig sein_


er schreibts dann wenigstens nich die ganze zeit hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn dir genauso langweilig ist kannst ihn ja auch reporten^^


----------



## Arosk (21. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> er schreibts dann wenigstens nich die ganze zeit hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



einen reported reporten weil er jemand reportet hat dem langweilig ist? das isn report wert! oida?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> einen reported reporten weil er jemand reportet hat dem langweilig ist? das isn report wert! oida?


aber hallo


----------



## Arosk (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß garnicht was ich da geschrieben hab...


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_***freu freu** 

Mein iPod geht entlich musste iTunes neu instalieren -.-

o man bin ich Happy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Arosk (21. Dezember 2009)

bin weg, bb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_gn8 Arosk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht was ich da geschrieben hab...


erinnert mich grad an mich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Maladin schrieb:


> Dini - ich hab gerade eine Meldung reinbekommen. Das ist deine letzte Chance. Benimm dich endlich, sonst kommst du wieder in die Besenkammer.
> 
> /wink maladin






Dini schrieb:


> *augenbraue hochzieh und brille muster*






Grüne schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt dini reported und gefragt, was passiert, wenn ich einen mod reporte... und nichts passiert... sie sind immun!
> 
> e: oh fuck...




naja, gn8 arosk^^


----------



## Lekraan (21. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast in der letzen Woche 50 Posts gemacht indenen nur drinsteht "LANGWEILIG!!!"



Rexo halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Dezember 2009)

_Ich geh schlafen gn8 

p.s hab ich schon gesagt das mir Langweilig is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. Dezember 2009)

spiel doch Galcon oder probier Teamspeak 3  aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (21. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Lekraan (21. Dezember 2009)

Das Lied kenn ich 111!!!1!^^ 

Das musste mal hören, wenn randvoll bist ... einfach nur geil .. *röölps*

So, bin off - gute nacht an alle die hier noch reinschauen^^


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallöle


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Dezember 2009)

nabend


----------



## Tabuno (22. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nabend


nabend brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nabend brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tach tabu


----------



## Tabuno (22. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tach tabu


wie gehts wie stehts?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wie gehts wie stehts?


mir gehts gut, ferien ftw \o/
durch rl nich wirklich zeit zum zocken aber trotzdem rogue krass im eq gepusht, das ist echt nur noch wrath of the lächerlichking^^

bei dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wie gehts wie stehts?


Und wann willst du dein Spiel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hast gerade ein Spiel angefangen, dann mach ich auch noch eines. Von mir aus können wir nachher mal spielen.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mir gehts gut, ferien ftw \o/
> durch rl nich wirklich zeit zum zocken aber trotzdem rogue krass im eq gepusht, das ist echt nur noch wrath of the lächerlichking^^
> 
> bei dir?
> ...


och die 3 neuen instanzen gehen... wären alle so schwer wär wow wieder richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jo passt alles schön am LoL suchten ne skatero könn ja nachher ma spielen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder nachdem game


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> och die 3 neuen instanzen gehen... wären alle so schwer wär wow wieder richtig gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schwer?^^


----------



## Tabuno (22. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> schwer?^^


jo oft dran gewipet... entweder lags an den randoms oder an meinem naxx gammel equip^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jo oft dran gewipet... entweder lags an den randoms oder an meinem naxx gammel equip^^


lags...
ich hab mit rnd gruppen bisher nie wipe gehabt und auch schon achievements darin geholt wie dass keiner von den eisbrocken getroffen werden darf in der grube... 
und naxx gammel eq... ich bin da mit 70er und gecraftetem eq rein und es lief locker... und unser healer war auch nicht top equipt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also müssts echt an lags liegen^^


----------



## Tabuno (22. Dezember 2009)

die trash packs in der grube von saron sind teils wirklich hart


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> die trash packs in der grube von saron sind teils wirklich hart


wenn du nich alle drachenreiter auf einma ziehst und es links auch nicht auf gargoyles anlegst gehts doch...^^


----------



## Tabuno (22. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du nich alle drachenreiter auf einma ziehst und es links auch nicht auf gargoyles anlegst gehts doch...^^


ich mein die vor der höhle >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich mein die vor der höhle >.<


haha lawl was isn an denen hart? o_O wenn du die tusse in der mitte direkt focust und die typen da nich durchcasten lässt isses easy going...


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wie kann ich ein Video direkt hierrein posten?


die zahlen und nummern hinter dem = 
zwischen 
[ youtube ] [ /youtube ]
einbetten natürlich ohne leerzeichen


----------



## Tabuno (22. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haha lawl was isn an denen hart? o_O wenn du die tusse in der mitte direkt focust und die typen da nich durchcasten lässt isses easy going...


naja dann hat ich eben etwas inkompetente gruppen. :O


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Dezember 2009)

Ahhh^^


----------



## Tabuno (22. Dezember 2009)

nacht euch allen.


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

hrhrhr neues zitat inna sig :O


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

peeeeeeeeeep


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

ich esse kiwi was esst ihr


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Dezember 2009)

ich ess Stift.

ich probier grade HoN aus... iwie isses n echter Klon...


----------



## Arosk (22. Dezember 2009)

Ess grad karotten


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich esse kiwi was esst ihr


toastbrot,und fruchtzwerge!!!


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

leute Oo


----------



## Breakyou (22. Dezember 2009)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

Heute ist das buffed forum ja mal richtig leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt in die Taverne zum Gegrillten Stachelschwein, und spielt mal mit^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

moin breaky


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde natürlich net gemoinsd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

Ups, grad eingefallen: Gibts in WoW eigentlich etwas richtung Stachelschwein^^?


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich werde natürlich net gemoinsd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was sagt die robbe? OWNED OWNED OWNED *wild herumklatsch*


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich werde natürlich net gemoinsd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du nicht aber Gui von Disturbed, also dein Avatar schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich werde natürlich net gemoinsd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ohh Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab endlich Mw2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fahr aber morgen früh 5 Tage weg und kann es nicht spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Stachelschwein..? Ich glaub vor Orgrimmar laufen Stacheleber rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

Wuhu ab morgen bin ich Ski Fahren <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ups, grad eingefallen: Gibts in WoW eigentlich etwas richtung Stachelschwein^^?



eber


Kronas schrieb:


> was sagt die robbe? OWNED OWNED OWNED *wild herumklatsch*



letztens warst du noch ein elch D:


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> letztens warst du noch ein elch D:


aber auf den konnte das schweinchen keine vernünftige mütze setzen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wuhu ab morgen bin ich Ski Fahren <3



Ok. Ich hab 2 Sachen für dicH:
Erstens: Einer hat mir erzählt, dass einer Hitlergruß gemacht und gesagt hat und dann danach behauptet hat, dass er Ski Hail gesagt hat XD.
2. Hör dir das Lied Loards of the Boards von den Guano Apes an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> aber auf den konnte das schweinchen keine vernünftige mütze setzen



so ist das leben D:


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> aber auf den konnte das schweinchen keine vernünftige mütze setzen


päääch


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so ist das leben D:


und extra weils dich nervt hab ich grad die elch datei gelöscht!


----------



## Petersburg (22. Dezember 2009)

(~^-^)~ Hallo Welt ~(^-^~)


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> (~^-^)~ Hallo Welt ~(^-^~)


wir müssen noch vier gewinnt deathmatch machen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und extra weils dich nervt hab ich grad die elch datei gelöscht!



wayne?


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

wann kann razyl eig wieder schreiben :O


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

<3


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wayne?


dann nehm ich eben ne robbe!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann nehm ich eben ne robbe!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



[attachment=9666:6_467d79f6d1bb7e41.jpg]


----------



## Petersburg (22. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wayne?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Razyl kann net schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Des is wie 10 Stunden ihr wisst schon net zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

ist auch geil xD


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Razyl kann net schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


...ich vermisse seinen schwarzen humor


ICH bin 72 std clean (mit betonung auf ich)


----------



## Petersburg (22. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> <3



Hm das hattest du schohnmal gepostet aber mit einer besseren übersetzung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Gedanken des Weihnachtsmannes, als er den verführerisch, leicht bekleideten jungen Mann auf dem Sofa sieht: "Tue ich's, komme ich nicht wieder zurück in den Himmel. Tue ich's nicht, komme ich nicht wieder durch den Kamin..."

Wer ihn von gestern net kennt :O.


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

tagchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab was von gelesen, razyl darf ned schreiben. Was is denn passiert? 

èberraschen tut es mich wirklich nicht. Sowas habe ich vorrausgesehen. Aber schade ist es ja doch schon :3


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

*unverständliches zeug schrei*


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> tagchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ka,leichtes gezanke mit Blade...Und Lily pwnt beide...wobei der streit eig harmlos war oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ka,leichtes gezanke mit Blade...Und Lily pwnt beide...wobei der streit eig harmlos war oO



Kommt halt davon, wenn man mit weißem Equip gegen einen voll grünen antritt.
Ich will auch mal WoW Witzchen machen. Dann fühl ich mich voll phat!
Ich mach übrigens OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!1111 DPS
Razyl is watching us 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kommt halt davon, wenn man mit weißem Equip gegen einen voll grünen antritt.
> Ich will auch mal WoW Witzchen machen. Dann fühl ich mich voll phat!
> Ich mach übrigens OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!1111 DPS


jupp

BOA ALTA ICH MACH 1111111111111111111111111111111TPS/HPS/DPS MWAHAHAHAH


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

bin weg ^^
macht hier nichts kaputt!


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

*Finger hektisch von zerbrechlichem Undefinierbaren Gegenstand zurückzieh*

äääh... mach dir keine Sorgen! Hier bleibt alles ganz  :>


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin weg ^^
> macht hier nichts kaputt!


*Crush* *Zertret* *Mit Steinen um mich werf*
*zu Lachi schau* jaja schon klar *weitermach*


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Crush* *Zertret* *Mit Steinen um mich werf*
> *zu Lachi schau* jaja schon klar *weitermach*



immer diese sinnlose gewalt :<
xD


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Finger hektisch von zerbrechlichem Undefinierbaren Gegenstand zurückzieh*
> 
> äääh... mach dir keine Sorgen! Hier bleibt alles ganz  :>


*zerbrechlicher undefinierbarer gegenstand berühr und fallen lass*


DER schrieb:


> bin weg ^^
> macht hier nichts kaputt!



zu spät -_-


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen _


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> immer diese sinnlose gewalt :<
> xD


Sinnlos? Es macht spass und das ist wichtig xD
http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Metal_Metal


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

O.O 4 Posts im abstant von SEKUNDEN! Bei einem so Postlahmen Tag... ich bin so gerührt von eurem Eifer! *heul*


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin ein Power Metaler, wenn man mal den teil mit Gay metal streicht xD
http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Power_Metal


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Power Metaler, wenn man mal den teil mit Gay metal streicht xD
> http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Power_Metal



_Ich aucn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Power Metal4ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**in Link sammlung kramt und was ganz altes raushöhlt**

Metal test_


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich aucn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


POWER METAL: 
The protagonist arrives riding a white unicorn, escapes from the dragon, saves the princess and they make love in an enchanted forest


gn8


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

:> Mensch, ich mag euch :> Lasst uns Blödsinn schreiben.


----------



## Silenzz (22. Dezember 2009)

Hey sachtmal, kennt einer von euch mit Festplatten aus?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&#8364;dith: Vercrackt vergessen, N'Abend Jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_Hab gerade ne geniale idee in ICQ mit Kronas bekommen 

Buffed gos to Wacken 2011 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab gerade ne geniale idee in ICQ mit Kronas bekommen
> 
> Buffed gos to Wacken 2011
> 
> ...


verwende meinen namen nicht für kommerzielle zwecke!


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> verwende meinen namen nicht für kommerzielle zwecke!


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

don´t Do´h so much it isnt good


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> don´t Do´h so much it isnt good



_Hoffentlich keinen schaden  mein gehirn hat genomen _


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hoffentlich keinen schaden  mein gehirn hat genomen _


do´h

oh nein du bist ansteckend doh...dohhhhhh


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich schau mir gerade "Kenko Zenrakei Suieibu Umisho" an :> Der Tipp kam von Noxiel.

Der Anime ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Allerdings ist er doch ein bisschen... mehr Hentai als Ecchi.

Zu empfehlen ist er aber trotzdem. Aber schon viel harmloser als "Dears"


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hoffentlich keinen schaden  mein gehirn hat genomen _


dein gehirn hat schon einen schaden (aber hey, der kommentar hat nur im übertragenden sinne was mit furry zu tun!)


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hoffentlich keinen schaden  mein gehirn hat genomen _






Kronas schrieb:


> dein gehirn hat schon einen schaden (aber hey, der kommentar hat nur im übertragenden sinne was mit furry zu tun!)


ab in die sigi damit XD


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dein gehirn hat schon einen schaden (aber hey, der kommentar hat nur im übertragenden sinne was mit furry zu tun!)



_Sei ruhig sonst kanne es passieren das wacken 2011 plotzlich die auto tur auf der auto bahn aufgeht mit tempo 110 :/

@Edou wurdest du das bitte wieder rausnhemen _


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Sei ruhig sonst kanne es passieren das wacken 2011 plotzlich die auto tur auf der auto bahn aufgeht mit tempo 110 :/_


droh ihm nich =/


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Sei ruhig sonst kanne es passieren das wacken 2011 plotzlich die auto tur auf der auto bahn aufgeht mit tempo 110 :/
> _


also holste meinen kumpel und mich doch hab und düst von luxemburg aus quer durch deutschland?^^


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_Das kommt morgen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch noch n Kumpel :/ und wo bringen wir lachmann unter ^^_


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das kommt morgen an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Im kofferraum is genug platz zur not hauen wir ihn mit ner schippe kleener


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> auch noch n Kumpel :/ und wo bringen wir lachmann unter ^^_


du kaufst dir gefälligst ein viersitzer auto, sonst verstauen wir lachmann im kofferraum^^


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du kaufst dir gefälligst ein viersitzer auto, sonst verstauen wir lachmann im kofferraum^^


_
Meep Meep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mini Cooper S Klasse ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du kaufst dir gefälligst ein viersitzer auto, sonst verstauen wir lachmann im kofferraum^^


dass istn 4türer und lachmann passt dennoch nichtmehr Oo


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Meep Meep
> 
> 
> ...


da muss mein kumpel schon fast innen kofferraum xD


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> da muss mein kumpel schon fast innen kofferraum xD


werden meine vorschläge ignoriert :O?


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> da muss mein kumpel schon fast innen kofferraum xD



_Is aber mein Traum Auto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@edou No werden sie nicht ^^_


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Grün equiptes lily is watching us...
@rexo Kewl ich fahr aufm dach mit *Kleber anmisch* *schuhe reißfest mach und so eng dass ich nicht rausrutschen kann festzieh*


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Is aber mein Traum Auto
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann kaufen wir uns 2 liter kleber und kleben noch nen sessel aufs dach und setzen lachmann da hin
mal sehen wie viele polizeikontrollieren wir schaffen, ohne angehalten zu werden


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_LILLY!! willst mit 2011 nach wacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich Fahre ^^_


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Grün equiptes lily is watching us...


wenn du grün als größeneinheit meinst kann man das auch pervers verstehen


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

zerbricht nicht der Meeresspiegel, wenn man mit dem Schiff in See sticht?

Wenn man einen Schlumpf würgt, in welcher Farbe läuft er an?

Stimmt es, dass Stammkunden nie auf einen Grünen Zweig kommen?

Warum ist Abkürzung ein so langes Wort?

zerbricht es dem Bäcker nicht jeden Morgen das Herz, wenn er die Hefe im Ofen gehen lassen muss?


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Grün equiptes lily is watching us...
> @rexo Kewl ich fahr aufm dach mit *Kleber anmisch* *schuhe reißfest mach und so eng dass ich nicht rausrutschen kann festzieh*






Kronas schrieb:


> dann kaufen wir uns 2 liter kleber und kleben noch nen sessel aufs dach und setzen lachmann da hin
> mal sehen wie viele polizeikontrollieren wir schaffen, ohne angehalten zu werden


noiiin ich wollt aufm dach surfen menno =/

@kronas neee ihr equip ist grün nicht was du meinst
Zam ist nur blau equipt *gg


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _LILLY!! willst mit 2011 nach wacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


damit lachmann im kofferaum wen zum "spielen" hat?^^


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_Streitet euch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Streitet euch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wer streitet sich den *dass schwert hinterm rücken versteck*


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_Weis einer bei welcher Plattenfirma Sonata Arctia unter vertrag ist??_


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weis einer bei welcher Plattenfirma Sonata Arctia unter vertrag ist??_


spinefarm records


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weis einer bei welcher Plattenfirma Sonata Arctia unter vertrag ist??_


Spinefarm Records ob es akuell ist ka dass spuckt mir google nur aus^^


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Spinefarm Records ob es akuell ist ka dass spuckt mir google nur aus^^


oh yeah first!


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_@ Kronas Edou Danke_


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oh yeah first!


damnd sheep


REXOOOOOOOOOOOO KREUZE NIEMALS ICH WIEDERHOLE NIEMALS KRONAS UND MEINEN NAMEN KRONAS EDOU OMG


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> damnd sheep


grad wars sheet, das is editiert!


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> grad wars sheet, das is editiert!


Beweis es!


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> REXOOOOOOOOOOOO KREUZE NIEMALS ICH WIEDERHOLE NIEMALS KRONAS UND MEINEN NAMEN KRONAS EDOU OMG


ich bin kronas edou, der verrückte wissenschaftler rexo hat mich erschaffen


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich bin kronas edou, der verrückte wissenschaftler rexo hat mich erschaffen


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWw


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_*eye roll**

O ma ^^_


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _*eye roll**
> 
> O ma ^^_


also ich hab meine Oma lieb^^


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _*eye roll**
> 
> O ma ^^_


du hast dich vertippt!


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_Da vergisst man mal ein n -.-_


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Da vergisst man mal ein n -.-_


aber echt mal edou das war voll asozial!


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> aber echt mal edou das war voll asozial!


Jeah es is voll assozial dass ich meine oma lieb hab (nein nicht auf die perverse art lieb)

Genau genommen hatt er sogar 2 buchstaben vergessen "Oh man"


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_Edou wie vorhin schon gesagt wurdets du bitte mein Zitat raus nehmen ??

_


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Edou wie vorhin schon gesagt wurdets du bitte mein Zitat raus nehmen ??
> 
> _


hab ich nich gelesen aber okee.-.-


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_Danke steht ganz oben aus der seite_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich brauch ein Taschentuch.


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich brauch ein Taschentuch.




_**Alko ne Taschentuch Box reicht**

Hier bitte_


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan,sag doch auch was :3 Wie war dein tag so? Wie wirst du Weihnachten feiern?


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich brauch ein Taschentuch.


*lillyans rockzipfel reich*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *lillyans rockzipfel reich*



Es gibt doch noch ne weiße Weihnacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es gibt doch noch ne weiße Weihnacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Ja mit Blutenden durch Lillyan verursachten Nasen :/_


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _**Alko ne Taschentuch Box reicht**
> 
> Hier bitte_


hab dass edit nich gelesen sorry so neue sigi ;D


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es gibt doch noch ne weiße Weihnacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oho lillyans rock! *alles weiß fap*


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oho lillyans rock! *alles weiß fap*


Youre very pervert maaan!


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oho lillyans rock! *alles weiß fap*



_
III!!!!..Kronas konntest du nich warten bis du zuhause bist_


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Youre very pervert maaan!


neee deine o ma ist pervers xD
edit: @rexo: das war die situation aus alkos sicht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Jeah, Pro 7 livestream gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Jetzt kann ich hier scheiße labern und scheiße sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

jemand namens routa liest mit
routa hat 3 posts


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> neee deine o ma ist pervers xD
> edit: @rexo: das war die situation aus alkos sicht


Ich kenn keinen O mann


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_Aus meiner Sammlung von Tirrel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Aus meiner Sammlung von Tirrel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


armer desktop...


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Aus meiner Sammlung von Tirrel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


moment... ich habe eine geniale idee


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> armer desktop...


_
Den hattest gerne waa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was lernen wir daraus ^^_


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Den hattest gerne waa
> 
> 
> ...


EEEEEEEEEEEEW.....niemals der desktop tut mir sogar leid!


Ich bleib bei meinem Rob zombie desktop!
METÄÄÄÄL (und nein der ist nich zum fappen da)


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEW.....niemals der desktop tut mir sogar leid!
> 
> 
> Ich bleib bei meinem Rob zombie desktop!



_Wer fapen will sollte die tur zuschliessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@kronas o das heisst nix gutes_


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wer fapen will sollte die tur zuschliessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


read the edit bro


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> read the edit bro



_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was Hat Kronas vor hoffentlich nix Blödes _


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dass ist ausgeschloßen alles was kronas sich ausdenkt/vor hat ist etwas blödes^^

Ich fasse zusammen
Den fapp wettbewerb den er machen wollte
Lachmann in den kofferraum mit lily sperren
Stuntman werden (Ohne schutz)
Dieb/Terrorist werden

Siehst du XD


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dass ist ausgeschloßen alles was kronas sich ausdenkt/vor hat ist etwas blödes^^
> 
> Ich fasse zusammen
> *Den fapp wettbewerb den er machen wollte*
> ...



_WTf o.O _


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _WTf o.O _


er wollte....er wollte


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Aber kein Wettbewerb mehr heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Aber kein Wettbewerb mehr heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaub ich würd verlieren allein muss ich erst wieder die rotation lernen xD


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

edit: fuuuuuuuuu copiright

es ist vollbracht!


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUck mann ich lieg am boden
scheiße ey ich krieg mich vor lachen nemmer ...


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Dezember 2009)

was is furry pr0n ?


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Copy Right
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_
Du Bist Krank Kronas 

Tirrel hat Copy Right auf alle Bilder die er gemacht hat :/



auch von Tirrel_


----------



## Lillyan (22. Dezember 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> was is furry pr0n ?


Themawechsel...

Übertreibts net Leute.


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

Und was unternimmt ihr zu Weihnachten? Werdet ihr die ganze Familie treffen? Eltern und ihre geschwister mit Kind und Kegel? Oder zu Zweit als verliebtes Pärchen? Oder einsam und verbittert vor dem Pc?


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Themawechsel...
> 
> Übertreibts net Leute.



_Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Welches Findest Cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finde nummer 2 cool_


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Themawechsel...
> 
> Übertreibts net Leute.


ok
@Beniji

Also ich werd bei meiner freundin nachmittags essen (wurde eingeladen von ihren eltern) Und abends werd ich wohl bei meinem vater feiern...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Achu du Kakce. Ich guck grad RTL Luxemburg im livestream. Was für ne Sprache reden die da?! XD


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Achu du Kakce. Ich guck grad RTL Luxemburg im livestream. Was für ne Sprache reden die da?! XD


LUXEMBURGICH?


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Achu du Kakce. Ich guck grad RTL Luxemburg im livestream. Was für ne Sprache reden die da?! XD


_
o Noez -.-

Wie kommst du bitte an RTL lux live Stream xD _


----------



## Lillyan (22. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Und was unternimmt ihr zu Weihnachten? Werdet ihr die ganze Familie treffen? Eltern und ihre geschwister mit Kind und Kegel? Oder zu Zweit als verliebtes Pärchen? Oder einsam und verbittert vor dem Pc?


Ich antworte lieber nicht, da bei mir alles sehr verworren ist und ich sicher nicht verstanden werden würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich antworte lieber nicht, da bei mir alles sehr verworren ist und ich sicher nicht verstanden werden würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tell tell tell tell tell it us


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> o Noez -.-
> 
> Wie kommst du bitte an RTL lux live Stream xD _



Tja, wilslte Link XD?


----------



## mookuh (22. Dezember 2009)

abend


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend


n´abnd rindvieh^^


----------



## mookuh (22. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> n´abnd rindvieh^^



wird jetzt schon wieder mit dem grillen angefangen :/


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tja, wilslte Link XD?



_Jo willö wissen woher_


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> wird jetzt schon wieder mit dem grillen angefangen :/


mann sag doch "Ich geb dir gleich rindvieh"-.- dsnn hätt ich gesagt "hmm lecker steak"


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Also, ich hab nach RTL Livestream gesucht und nur den aus lu gefunden:
http://tele.rtl.lu/waatleeft/livestream/


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also, ich hab nach RTL Livestream gesucht und nur den aus lu gefunden:
> http://tele.rtl.lu/waatleeft/livestream/




_o gott verstehst du uberhaupt n wort ^^_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Eh nein.
Ok XD. Ist fast wie holländisch: ich versteh die Hälfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Oh, Homosexuelle haben gleiche heiratsrechte wie normale.


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _o gott verstehst du uberhaupt n wort ^^_


ä bissle was xD


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Eh nein.


_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wahr ja klar ^^

_


----------



## mookuh (22. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> mann sag doch "Ich geb dir gleich rindvieh"-.- dsnn hätt ich gesagt "hmm lecker steak"



ich geb dir gleich kronas


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich geb dir gleich Rexo


hmm lecker furry fleisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Eh nein.
> Ok XD. Ist fast wie holländisch: ich versteh die Hälfte
> 
> 
> ...


_
Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer weis was das heisst ^^
Mookuh du pas en rendveih ^^

@edou tztztz _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Verarsch mich doch...
Die labern erst holländisch dann bissl Deutsch dann Französisch omg >.<


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_^^_


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Richtig
> 
> 
> ...


Joa ä bissle was versteh ich a....hatt vll etwas mit mannemerisch zu tun XD


----------



## Kronas (22. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich geb dir gleich kronas


*gegeben werd*

edit: *offline werd*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Zitat vom Lateinlehrer (nicht zu mir^^)
Wenn du so laufen würdest wie du übersetzt, dann würdest du jetzt im Rollstuhl sitzen.


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

aso rexo du tust mir iwie grade leid...


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Verarsch mich doch...
> Die labern erst holländisch dann bissl Deutsch dann Französisch omg >.<


_
Alle Luxemburgichen Stars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







p.s Mandy Graff soll ich der hölle verbrennen is ne arogante b****

edit:@Edou Wiso??_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

XD. Wie geil die LU. Wochentage:

DI MI DO FR SA SO ME(e mit 2 punkten drüver)


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> edit:@Edou Wiso??_


Bei der sprache bzw dialekt würd ich allerhöchstens nach 2 std gelaber in ohnmacht kippen oO so derb geht dass auf die nerven xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Bei der sprache bzw dialekt würd ich allerhöchstens nach 2 std gelaber in ohnmacht kippen oO so derb geht dass auf die nerven xD


Ich hör mirs seit 20 min an. Ich glaub ab 2 Stunden ist die Gefahr zu sterben mit 4 Promille zu vergleichenn :/.


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Bei der sprache bzw dialekt würd ich allerhöchstens nach 2 std gelaber in ohnmacht kippen oO so derb geht dass auf die nerven xD



_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab eh dne entschluss gefasst wen ich so weit bin auszuwandern aus diversen grunden

@Alko Edou

Naja gut moglich schwer als ausenstehender zu begreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hör mirs seit 20 min an. Ich glaub ab 2 Stunden ist die Gefahr zu sterben mit 4 Promille zu vergleichenn :/.


jupp....ich hörs mir 10min oder so an und boa...wenn ich mich da net etwas konzentriere versteh ich KEIN wort....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Des ist so kake RTL lu
Da kommen nur langweilige Sachen und durch die Werbung bekomme ihc Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

na komm, lillyan. Ich bin ein sehr mitfühlender Mensch. Wenn dir eine Pn lieber is, ok. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Des ist so kake RTL lu
> Da kommen nur langweilige Sachen und durch die Werbung bekomme ihc Kopfschmerzen.


_
Das Deutsche RTL kommt ja auch eigentlich aus Luxemburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben nich ma n Eigenen Tv sender -.- oder programme-.-

Mittags kommt mit 10 sekunden verzogerung das was auf super rtl lauft

Edit:

Ich gehe auch von der Theorie aus das Lux rtl verblödet_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

So eine shceiße. Die will keiner hören echt. ICh wusste vorher, dass RTL aus LU kommt.
Lu ist einfach scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. So ein Kaff.
RTL LU
Das ist passiv Kiffen.


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So eine shceiße. Die will keiner hören echt. ICh wusste vorher, dass RTL aus LU kommt.
> Lu ist einfach scheiße
> 
> 
> ...



_
/sign 

und meine Theorie hat sich gerade bestatigt du hats dir 10min RTL Lux angeguckt und deine Grammatik is im arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich habs 30 min angeguckt -.-


----------



## mookuh (22. Dezember 2009)

dialekte?

woll mr schwäbisch schwätze?


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> /sign
> 
> und meine Theorie hat sich gerade bestatigt du hats dir 10min RTL Lux angeguckt und deine Grammatik is im arsch
> ...


Ich hab aufgehört bevor es zu spät is Oo

@kuh

sag ma was^^


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:



			Ich habs 30 min angeguckt -.-
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


o.O

**Taschenlampe aus packt**

mm..deine augen sind schon ma im arsch wie is dein gehöhr ??

**ins ohr rein guckt**

o gott noch schlimmer

Sag das ABC auf 

BZDFGHJL

OMG!!!!_


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

Schwiitzerdütsch Pwns iu!


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_Ich glaub ich bin hier der einzige der von seinem land angekötzt ist_


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Sag das ABC auf
> 
> ...


dfgueiolwop


fuc es hat su wiel angeriechtret


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (22. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Schwiitzerdütsch Pwns iu!



Rächt hesch! 


Nabend btw ;D


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dfgueiolwop
> 
> 
> fuc es hat su wiel angeriechtret


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

Yay, en ZÜRCHEr! wie goohts der, nachbar?


----------



## Edou (23. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Rächt hesch!
> 
> 
> Nabend btw ;D


hey da kommt mein hauptgericht....am mookuh ist zu wenig dran


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Yay, en ZÜRCHEr! wie goohts der, nachbar?



Guet... endli feriä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wiso bisch so lang nüme uf Buffed gsi? Han die zimindescht scho lang nüm gseh.


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Guet... endli feriä
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_o.O ich kanne das lesen als wahre es lux O.o_


----------



## Edou (23. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Guet... endli feriä
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wtf ich versteh die kacke

Wieso bist so lang nichtmehr auf buffed gewesen? Hab dich zumindest schon lang nichtmehr gesehn.

So richtig? oO


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _o.O ich kanne das lesen als wahre es lux O.o_



Ja logisch züridütsch verstaht au jede ;P


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Ok laut Facebook Brainbuddy hat RTL LU 600 g meines Gehirnes gekostet.


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

_Amer Armer Alko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Jigsaw mein bruder kanne es nich lesen xd _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Ein bisschen Lernsaft wirds shcon wieder hinbiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Zonalar (23. Dezember 2009)

yay, rächt hesch^^Sorry. han es paar Mönät lang d'Kuscht an Animes und Buffed.de verlore. han i dere ziit viel WC III und HoN (Heroes of newerth) Gschpillt.
aber jezz bin ich wieder doo :>

Säg mo, bisch du bim Musical gsiih? "Santa reloadet",uufgführt vo ICF-Zürich?

Isch am Samschtig bii Zürich Hardbruck,im ICF-Zürich gloffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und a susch i de ganze Adventsziit in ganz Düütschland und de Schwiiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir sind sogar i de "20 Minuten" gsiih.


----------



## mookuh (23. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ja logisch züridütsch verstaht au jede ;P



bin zwar nich aus zürich aber ich verstehts^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> yay, rächt hesch^^Sorry. han es paar Mönät lang d'Kuscht an Animes und Buffed.de verlore. han i dere ziit viel WC III und HoN (Heroes of newerth) Gschpillt.
> aber jezz bin ich wieder doo :>
> 
> Säg mo, bisch du bim Musical gsiih? "Santa reloadet",uufgführt vo ICF-Zürich?
> ...



Was hast du gegen meine Mutter gesagt?!


----------



## Skatero (23. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _o.O ich kanne das lesen als wahre es lux O.o_


Zürideutsch halt. Niemand mag das.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nabend


----------



## Edou (23. Dezember 2009)

Sodaler don geh ich mol off Sleep well see ya Cu


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

_Yay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade n Ultra Geiler desktop gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sofort pic gespeichert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Zürideutsch halt. Niemand mag das.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

E/ Züridütsch isch immer no s beschte Schwiizerdütsch und da verstahht mer wenigschtens nochli.

@Benji

Nei han mit musig nöd so viel am huät.


----------



## Zonalar (23. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen meine Mutter gesagt?!



Ich sagte: lass meine Mutter aus dem Spiel, und ich lasse deine aus dem Keller.


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Zürideutsch halt. Niemand mag das.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_

Ich Mags aber is was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (23. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich sagte: lass meine Mutter aus dem Spiel, und ich lasse deine aus dem Keller.


Lass seine mutter ausm keller dann läßt er deine ausm spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bärnerdütsch verstoht me fiu besser. 

Btw. Bärner si schöner als Zürcher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

_7 Leute im Thread  und keiner Traut sich was zu fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bärnerdütsch verstoht me fiu besser.
> 
> Btw. Bärner si schöner als Zürcher.
> 
> ...



Ja und iischlafe tüänder au no werend em rede.

Dich verstaht eh keis schwein (haha wortspiel <.< )


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Ey euer scheiß Fernsehen hat mich verdummt.
Luxemburg omg ihr seid solche SPasten nur weil ihr im FUßbal keinen hochkriegt müsst ihr so ne scheiße verzapfen echt.


----------



## Edou (23. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _7 Leute im Thread  und keiner Traut sich was zu fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lass die trauer ausm spiel dann lass ich die frage ausm keller xD (ergibt dass sinn Oo?)


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ey euer scheiß Fernsehen hat mich verdummt.
> Luxemburg omg ihr seid solche SPasten nur weil ihr im FUßbal keinen hochkriegt müsst ihr so ne scheiße verzapfen echt.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ey euer scheiß Fernsehen hat mich verdummt.
> Luxemburg omg ihr seid solche SPasten nur weil ihr im FUßbal keinen hochkriegt müsst ihr so ne scheiße verzapfen echt.
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz ruhig. Alles wird wieder gut.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Lass die trauer ausm spiel dann lass ich die angst ausm keller xD (ergibt dass sinn Oo?)



Nein.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich brauch 10 jahre Disturbed non Stop um das wieder gerade zu biegen...


----------



## Edou (23. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nein.


LUXEMBURG IST SCHUUUUUUULD NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNN IHR *PEEEEEEP SHOOOOW* Ende.


----------



## Zonalar (23. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan, ich warte immer noch auf deine PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jigsaw, es Musical isch jo en Mix us Music und Story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber schaad. Du hesch öbbis verpasst^^Ich han am Samschtig sogar mitgarbeitet ^^ Ich kenn es paar Schauspieler persöhnlich und arbeite mit ihne. Sind geili Sieche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

_Alle Hassen Luxemburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (23. Dezember 2009)

Ok nu bin ich wiaklich off ihr Hömös 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Lillyan, ich warte immer noch auf deine PM
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja i weis scho wa es musical isch aber bin eimal i eim gsi und nie wieder ;p
Mini Kollegin het mi au immer a das ICF Züg iglade aber mitlerwiile het sis ufgeh wil i fascht niä cho bin. ;D


----------



## Zonalar (23. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie schaad. Du säg, heisst sie zuäfällig Melissa???


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

_
FUUUUUU

Ich oute mich als Pink fan die show wahr so genial hat mir n freund gesagt 

p.s Bilde ich mir das ein oder sieht man Pinks tanga o.O_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ja i weis scho wa es musical isch aber bin eimal i eim gsi und nie wieder ;p
> Mini Kollegin het mi au immer a das ICF Züg iglade aber mitlerwiile het sis ufgeh wil i fascht niä cho bin. ;D



Ich übersetze:
Ich weiß schon was es für ein Musical ist, aber ich bin einmal heim gegangen(?) und dann nie wieder. Meine Kollegin hat mir auch immer das ICF Zug (Enrique?) Iglesias (gegeben???) aber mittlerweile hat si es aufgegeben. Ich will fast nicht dahin.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Wie schaad. Du säg, heisst sie zuäfällig Melissa???



Nö heisst sie nid..chunt aber vo Winti und gaht glaub au det id chile (wenns i winti überhaupt eini het )


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Dezember 2009)

müsst ihr hier eure CH´s so offensiv platzieren?

p.s. Schwitzerdütsch is kacke !


----------



## Zonalar (23. Dezember 2009)

jojo, hets det. Icf zürich, Rappi und Winti isch 1 Chile ii 3 Locations 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir sind nur am wachse, und das ICF Musical isch die erschti Tour gsiih, wo sie jee gmacht het :3

zu schaad, das ned gsii bisch. Aber vllt chasch ja ad Silvester-Party :> "Happy Neon Year!" Alles was kitschig und grell uusgseht und öbbis mit Neon ztuehätt, chasch aalegge und mitfiire^^ Ich bin sicher, dass es cool wird. denn ich wird det mit uufbaue.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich übersetze:
> Ich weiß schon was es für ein Musical ist, aber ich bin einmal heim gegangen(?) und dann nie wieder. Meine Kollegin hat mir auch immer das ICF Zug (Enrique?) Iglesias (gegeben???) aber mittlerweile hat si es aufgegeben. Ich will fast nicht dahin.



Naja ;D

Übersetzt:

Ich weiss schon, was ein Musical ist aber ich war einmal in einem und nie wieder. Meine Kollegin hat mich auch immer an die ICF(Kirche) Events eingeladen aber nun macht sie das nicht mehr, da ich eh nie mitgekommen bin.


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

_Holy Crap o.O

Ich hab meine Tickets gewonnen 

aber die da standen omg

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich geh mal, fang mit der Disturbed Kur an. Scheiß LU RTL. Die gehören geschlagen.


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich geh mal, fang mit der Disturbed Kur an. Scheiß LU RTL. *Die gehören geschlagen.*


_
i Know 

Aber unsere Moderatorin is Sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Zonalar (23. Dezember 2009)

Jau, us wölem züri-egge rumsch du, jigsaw?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jau, us wölem züri-egge rumsch du, jigsaw?



Au us winti


----------



## Zonalar (23. Dezember 2009)

Axoo. Nuja, ich fahr immer vo mim Kaff noch Züri harbrugg go schaffe im ICF-zürich. Ich bin det momentan Praktikant und Student im ICF-College 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

_Langsam nervt das :/

Sonst fange ich gleich an mit Luxemburgisch spamen ^^_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub mer hend all verschücht ;D


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

_Ich bin schlafen gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Zonalar (23. Dezember 2009)

yau


----------



## Zonalar (23. Dezember 2009)

Look at my AVATAR!


----------



## tear_jerker (23. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Look at my AVATAR!


Look  at my Horse!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Dezember 2009)

Ähm ...okay


Bin dann mal weg. N8


----------



## Zonalar (23. Dezember 2009)

Sayonara


----------



## Zonalar (23. Dezember 2009)

Skatero^^Komm, spam mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (23. Dezember 2009)

Skatero^^Komm, spam mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Skatero^^Komm, spam mit mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein ich schau jetzt "Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni" weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (23. Dezember 2009)

ach echt?...kenn ich ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich schau nebenbei Nogizaka Haruka :=)


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

oh man... wie bei meinem PC dauernd "Minimaler Energieverbrauch" eingestellt war und ich mich gewundert hab warum er so lahm ist xD


----------



## Zonalar (23. Dezember 2009)

lawl

Powned?


----------



## Skatero (23. Dezember 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Jo.


----------



## Petersburg (23. Dezember 2009)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)


----------



## Routa (23. Dezember 2009)

n'abend


----------



## Petersburg (23. Dezember 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Look  at my Horse!



... ich hasse dich ich bekomme dieses sch*** Lied nicht mehr ausm Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> ... ich hasse dich ich bekomme dieses sch*** Lied nicht mehr ausm Kopf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So ging es allen, denen ichs geschickt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

All Hail(butt) to Lachmann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Dezember 2009)

pff :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Macht Razyl immer noch die Nonnenprüfung und schweigt? XD


----------



## Silenzz (23. Dezember 2009)

N'Abend mois 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Dezember 2009)

moin silenzz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So ging es allen, denen ichs geschickt hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mir isses ausm Kopf gegangen!

http://shutupwomangetonmyhorse.com/


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

_Alko hats du immer noch die Luxemburger Phobie xD _


----------



## Silenzz (23. Dezember 2009)

Hey Jungs ich hab mal ne Frage, ich hab ne neue und ne alte Festplatte im Pc installiert, wie kriegn ich das gebacken, das der Pc nur von der neuen bootet?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Im BIOS einstellen?


----------



## Silenzz (23. Dezember 2009)

ehm... was genau stelle ich denn da ein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Alko hats du immer noch die Luxemburger Phobie xD _



Ja. Und mittags kommen auf eurem luxembrug fag RTL nur die SUper RTL Sachen. Ihr seid schon würste...


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Boot Priorität von der Festplatte auf 1?


----------



## Petersburg (23. Dezember 2009)

Ein Königreich für einen guten Anime!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (23. Dezember 2009)

ah danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab nich ganz soviel ahnung davon.. :S


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich fand das hier gut http://www.veoh.com/collection/WTPC/watch/v836831xpr5KjHy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja. Und mittags kommen auf eurem luxembrug fag RTL nur die SUper RTL Sachen. Ihr seid schon würste...



I Know 

_Deshalb will ich ja so schnell wie moglich hier weg ^^_


----------



## Silenzz (23. Dezember 2009)

hey arosk danke für deine hilfe hat mir wirklich sehr geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (23. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

The Rock, einfach nur geil XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

_o gott xD 

So Epic

is Zwar Verblödung ur aber trotzdme geil ^^_


----------



## Petersburg (23. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> The Rock, einfach nur geil XD
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm mieser konter. oder versteh ich den einfach nich?^^

EDIT:
da du es schon wieder machst gibs anscheinend nix was ich da dran nich verstehen könnte :-D


----------



## Petersburg (23. Dezember 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hmm mieser konter. oder versteh ich den einfach nich?^^



Da gibts nichts zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Dezember 2009)

god evening ladys and gentlemen


----------



## Firun (23. Dezember 2009)

Nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> god evening ladys and gentlemen


god evening also...


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

*WAS IST DAS?*

Jetzt läufts schon 3 Stunden bei mir xD


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> god evening ladys and gentlemen










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jetzt läufts schon 3 Stunden bei mir xD



Bei mir läuft dieses bescheuerte Lied schon den ganzen Tag <.<

Nabend


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend Jigsaw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jingel Bombs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> *WAS IST DAS?*
> 
> Jetzt läufts schon 3 Stunden bei mir xD


es ist schlechter als das


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

_ihr Failt alle

Das is Fail





Worst Movie ever nach 5min ausgemacht _


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

_Yay Rexo killt die nachtschwärmer_


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Yay Rexo killt die nachtschwärmer_


träum weiter ff


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

_Verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

*backstabs Rexo*

*Rexo dies*


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> *backstabs Rexo*
> 
> *Rexo dies*



_Machs nochmal und ich reise dier dein Genick raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

DAS IST MEIN SPRUCH! ICH BEIß DIR INS GENICK!


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> DAS IST MEIN SPRUCH! ICH BEIß DIR INS GENICK!


_

Fussel inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Noxiel (23. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Yay Rexo killt die nachtschwärmer_



Anfänger....schaue zu und lerne.


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Anfänger....schaue zu und lerne.


_
Was zur hölle xD 

Ich kanne nich mehr ^^_


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Anfänger....schaue zu und lerne.


scheisse wieeeee geil xD


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> scheisse wieeeee geil xD


_ Auf die idee muss man erst mal kommen xD _


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _ Auf die idee muss man erst mal kommen xD _


jo... aber echt... einfach herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (23. Dezember 2009)

Danke Danke *verbeug* 

Nox, Lieferer feinster Clips. Weltweit und garantiert frisch.


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo... aber echt... einfach herrlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Meine Top 5

1 Der Flipper automat
2 Der Lippenstift 
3 Die Heckenschere
4 Das Telefon
5 die Trommeln _


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Danke Danke *verbeug*
> 
> Nox, Lieferer feinster Clips. Weltweit und garantiert frisch.



So ganz frisch isses net xD


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> So ganz frisch isses net xD








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Meine Top 5
> 
> 1 Der Flipper automat
> ...


das mit dem telefon wo er wählt oder das, wo die frau münzen rausholt?^^
ich find letzteres besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das mit dem telefon wo er wählt oder das, wo die frau münzen rausholt?^^
> ich find letzteres besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Der Meiskolben wahr auch nich schlecht ^^_


----------



## Petersburg (23. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Um dieses Lied ausm Kopf zu bekommen hilft nur 1. Kopf->Wand

Sinnloser Edit: -langeweile-


----------



## Edou (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,boa mal wieder nen kewler abend mit daddy seiner freundin meiner oma Mensch ärgere dich net gespielt...aber dass geilste davon..mit meinem vater 4 pfäumlis gesüffelt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Kriegs net ausm Kopf...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Vier Angler sitzen zusammen in der Kneipe und besprechen, wann und wo sie sich das nächste Mal zum Angeln verabreden können.
Einer der Kumpel druckst den ganzen Abend rum und weiß nicht, wie er es den anderen beibringen soll, dass er voraussichtlich von seiner Frau nicht schon wieder Ausgang bekommt.

Als er endlich mit der Sache rauskommt, wird er natürlich den Rest des
Abends damit aufgezogen. Völlig frustriert schiebt er ab und wünscht den
Kumpeln noch ein schönes Angelwochenende.

Die drei Kumpel machen sich am nächsten Samstag in der Früh um fünf Uhr auf, um einen guten Platz zu besetzen.

Als sie sich durch das Unterholz bis zum See vorgearbeitet haben, sehen sie ihren vierten Kollegen, der dort im Klappstuhl sitzt, die Angeln
ausgeworfen, ein kleines Lagerfeuer im Rücken und eine Dose Bier in der Hand hat.

“Wo kommst du denn jetzt her? Du hattest doch keinen Ausgang?”

“Ich bin schon seit Freitag hier!”

“Und, wie kommt das so plötzlich?”

“Ach, als ich am Donnerstag nach Hause kam und mich gerade noch für ein Bier vor die Glotze setzen wollte, stand meine Frau hinter mir und hielt mir die Augen zu.”

“Als ich ihre Hände von meinen Augen gefaltet hatte, stand sie in einem
durchsichtigen Nachthemd hinter mir und sagte:

“ÜBERRASCHUNG! Bring mich ins Bett, fessele mich und mach was du willst!”

“Was soll ich sagen: HIER BIN ICH!”


----------



## Edou (23. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Vier Angler sitzen zusammen in der Kneipe und besprechen, wann und wo sie sich das nächste Mal zum Angeln verabreden können.
> Einer der Kumpel druckst den ganzen Abend rum und weiß nicht, wie er es den anderen beibringen soll, dass er voraussichtlich von seiner Frau nicht schon wieder Ausgang bekommt.
> 
> Als er endlich mit der Sache rauskommt, wird er natürlich den Rest des
> ...


roflmao^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Im Reich der Tiere ist der Löwe der König und was er sagt ist Gesetz.

Eines Morgens lässt der Löwe alle Tiere zu sich rufen und sagt: "Jeder von euch geht jetzt los und holt mir was zu essen und zwar was fleischiges! Wenn jemand diese Aufgabe nicht schaffen sollte schlag ich ihm mit meinem Penis auf den Kopf!"

Später am Abend kommt der Hase mit einem Korb voll mit Karotten und sagt: "Löwe versteh doch ich bin ein Hase ich kann nicht jagen. Aber ich hab dir Karotten mitgebracht".

Da holt der Löwe sein Ding raus und prügelt damit auf den Kopf des Hasen.

Der Hase weint lacht weint lacht da fragt der Löwe:

"Warum weinst du?"

Da sagt der Hase: "Das tut weh!"

Da fragt der Löwe: "Und warum lachst du?"

Da sagt der Hase:"Da hinten kommt der Igel mit Pilzen!"


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kriegs net ausm Kopf...



Ich auch net.


----------



## Edou (23. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Im Reich der Tiere ist der Löwe der König und was er sagt ist Gesetz.
> 
> Eines Morgens lässt der Löwe alle Tiere zu sich rufen und sagt: "Jeder von euch geht jetzt los und holt mir was zu essen und zwar was fleischiges! Wenn jemand diese Aufgabe nicht schaffen sollte schlag ich ihm mit meinem Penis auf den Kopf!"
> 
> ...


den kannt ich noch garnet den andern schon xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. Dezember 2009)

kronas pünktlich um 23:15 uhr da :O


----------



## Petersburg (23. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kronas pünktlich um 23:15 uhr da :O






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <(^.^)>


----------



## Kronas (23. Dezember 2009)

ey routa, du wolltest doch heute posten :O


----------



## Ykon (23. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kronas pünktlich um 23:15 uhr da :O



*standing ovation*


----------



## Routa (23. Dezember 2009)

ja sry. bin noch neben bei am zocken^^


----------



## Kronas (23. Dezember 2009)

Routa schrieb:


> ja sry. bin noch neben bei am zocken^^


zock0r


----------



## Petersburg (23. Dezember 2009)

Routa schrieb:


> ja sry. bin noch neben bei am zocken^^



(~^-^)~ GZ zum 5. Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ~(^-^~)


----------



## Routa (23. Dezember 2009)

danke geb mir mühe


----------



## Kronas (23. Dezember 2009)

in b4 6 minuten ohne post


----------



## Ykon (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich dachte jetzt, wo die Ferien angefangen haben, hat man täglich was lustiges zum mitlesen bei den Nachschwärmern, aber ist ja wohl flaute hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *seufz*


----------



## Kronas (23. Dezember 2009)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: HEDASF
You: greetings
Stranger: is it u
Stranger: fawk u
You: i think think so
Stranger: me too
Stranger: omg im out
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


omegle ist heute auch nicht mehr das gleiche wie früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Die müssen grad alle in WOW flamen.


----------



## Ykon (23. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die müssen grad alle in WOW flamen.



wow ist doof.


----------



## Kronas (23. Dezember 2009)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hello
Stranger: heyyyy
You: how are you?
Stranger: ggreattt, youu?
Stranger: NILEY FTW DUDE!
You: who is niley?
Stranger: miley cyrus and nick jonas
Stranger: xD


omg miley fan


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (23. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ANtwort: Die Moderatorin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. Dezember 2009)

rauch!


----------



## Edou (23. Dezember 2009)

Bin Weg grüßt den eisernen FLACHMANN wenn ihr ihn seht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Routa (23. Dezember 2009)

_*"M E N S T R U A T I O N , M E N S T R U A T I O N !" *
*"Das heisst Revolution!" *_
*"EGAL, HAUPTSACHE ES FLIESST B L U T !"*


----------



## Kronas (23. Dezember 2009)

Routa schrieb:


> _*"M E N S T R U A T I O N , M E N S T R U A T I O N !" *
> *"Das heisst Revolution!" *_
> *"EGAL, HAUPTSACHE ES FLIESST B L U T !"*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alt aber genial der spruch


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Dezember 2009)

Routa schrieb:


> _*"M E N S T R U A T I O N , M E N S T R U A T I O N !" *
> *"Das heisst Revolution!" *_
> *"EGAL, HAUPTSACHE ES FLIESST B L U T !"*



Kenn ich seit ca. 4 Jahren.


----------



## Kronas (24. Dezember 2009)

frohe weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Dezember 2009)

frohe weihnachten!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Routa (24. Dezember 2009)

oh ja. geh mal untern dem baum schauen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. Dezember 2009)

das wird eng mit meinem geschenk laut dhl verfolgung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Dezember 2009)

"In 23 Stunden und 15 Minuten kehrt Razyl zurück"

soll ich euch schreiben :S


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Dezember 2009)

Noch 18 h to go bis Geschenke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
LAAAAAAAACHHHHHMMMMMMMANNNNNNN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Dezember 2009)

7 tag bis Silvester \o/(


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Bin Weg grüßt den eisernen FLACHMANN wenn ihr ihn seht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich grüß ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gleichfalls xD



Grüne schrieb:


> "In 23 Stunden und 15 Minuten kehrt Razyl zurück"
> 
> soll ich euch schreiben :S



yay


----------



## Kronas (24. Dezember 2009)

pff die wow geschenke in eisenschmiede gehen noch net auf


----------



## jolk (24. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> pff die wow geschenke in eisenschmiede gehen noch net auf



vermutlich gleichzeitig mit dailyreset (also so gegen 3 oder wann auch immer)

@all fröhliche weihnachten euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. Dezember 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> vermutlich gleichzeitig mit dailyreset (also so gegen 3 oder wann auch immer)
> 
> @all fröhliche weihnachten euch allen
> 
> ...


nee erst am 25 hör ich im allgemeinchat


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> pff die wow geschenke in eisenschmiede gehen noch net auf



erinnere mich nicht dran Will die 65 euro behalten und muss dafür diese jahr Noch Ohne WOW Auskommen =( und die 65 euro need ich für silvester \o/


----------



## jolk (24. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nee erst am 25 hör ich im allgemeinchat



doofes amerikanisches Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Blade habe genau das gleiche Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Dezember 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> doofes amerikanisches Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dachte Bin son Kleiner Pyromane Musste Sparen :>


----------



## Kronas (24. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Zonalar (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten noch kurz.

Und tschüss.Noch ein, zwei animefolgen schaun und schlafen gehn :>


----------



## Arosk (24. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (24. Dezember 2009)

Ne richtige Frau würde sich nie so bescheuert benehmen o0


----------



## Routa (24. Dezember 2009)

so bin auch mal weg

nacht


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Dezember 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ne richtige Frau würde sich nie so bescheuert benehmen o0


prove it !


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Sooo, happy x-määääääs ihr schwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (24. Dezember 2009)

Day Lekraan Happy Scheissmas


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten!^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich mahc grad nen Disturbed Marathon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich bin gerade bei Lied 5 von 51.
Die 2 Weihnachstfeiertage sind crap, weil:
Kommt nur scheiße im Fernsehen.
Es ist nix los, an den Tagen sind alle Läden zu und man macht eigentlich gar nix...


----------



## Nawato (24. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich mahc grad nen Disturbed Marathon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


xD Ich hör gerade Debauchery und Amon Amarth alles durch was ich da neu hab ^^


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die 2 Weihnachstfeiertage sind crap, weil:
> Kommt nur scheiße im Fernsehen.
> Es ist nix los, an den Tagen sind alle Läden zu und man macht eigentlich gar nix...



Absolut dickes fettes */sign*


----------



## Nawato (24. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Absolut dickes fettes */sign*


xD bei mir is da immer was los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auser am 2ten da wird nur gefressen und es gibt MASSIG Kohle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS. Blood for the Bloodgod ist so ein schönes Lied xD ich liebe diese gewaltfreien Texte!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Dezember 2009)

Naja, bei mir mit dem nicht so großen Familienkreis is da Ebbe O_O.
Ich glaube, ohne Disturbed würde ich Depressiv werden an den Tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ich glaub ich greif zu drastischen Schritten und fang an ein Buch zu lesen :O.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, haben eig an den beiden Tagen die Christkindelsmärkte offen? bzw. die Weihnachtsmärkte? ^^


----------



## Nawato (24. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja, bei mir mit dem nicht so großen Familienkreis is da Ebbe O_O.
> Ich glaube, ohne Disturbed würde ich Depressiv werden an den Tagen
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bücher sind was tolles :O

So bin mal gerad grölen BLOOOOOD FOR THE BLOOODGOOOOOOD xD


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2009)

LACHMANN IST NICHT DAAA NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!!!


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

REXO AUCH NICHT NAAIN


----------



## Arosk (24. Dezember 2009)

ICH BIN DA!


----------



## Petersburg (24. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> LACHMANN IST NICHT DAAA NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!!!



Juhu!


----------



## Nawato (24. Dezember 2009)

Die sind Kiffen!!!!


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> REXO AUCH NICHT NAAIN


rexo geht frankreich>deutschland


----------



## Nawato (24. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Juhu!


Revenge of the Lachmann wenn er das liest xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Dezember 2009)

Mein DIsturbed Shirt ist kewl.
Leider ist es glaube ich etwas zu klein, die Ärmel sind ein bissl nach oben gerutscht :O.


----------



## Nawato (24. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mein DIsturbed Shirt ist kewl.
> Leider ist es glaube ich etwas zu klein, die Ärmel sind ein bissl nach oben gerutscht :O.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann machs wie ich kauf einfach immer das größte das sie haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht schon beim Waschen in die richtige Größe ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Juhu!






Edou schrieb:


> rexo geht frankreich>deutschland



Verräter!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Dezember 2009)

Naja, im Bauchbereich gehts ja aber an der Schulter und am Hals ist es zu klein aber egal, es geth noch.
Now i am TOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRNNNNN.


----------



## Nawato (24. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja, im Bauchbereich gehts ja aber an der Schulter und am Hals ist es zu klein aber egal, es geth noch.


^^ Das haben Disturbed Sachen anscheinend an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Dezember 2009)

Naja, Gui hat ja auch kein Shirt am Hals. Der trägt den lässigen Mantel und am Hals ne Kette, die geht net ein XD.


----------



## Petersburg (24. Dezember 2009)

Hm ich finde das Spiel Fear irgendwie gruselig :O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

1. & 2. Weihnachtstag werden langweilig ...


----------



## Nawato (24. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hm ich finde das Spiel Fear irgendwie gruselig :O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja ich fand das Game jez nicht so gruselig geht schon aber Dead Space fand ich ne Nummer härter


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Dezember 2009)

Bald hab ich Indestructible durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Dann gehts weiter mit Ten Thousand Fist.


----------



## Petersburg (24. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> 1. & 2. Weihnachtstag werden langweilig ...



Für mich nicht ich habe F.E.A.R 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (24. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bald hab ich Indestructible durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ten Thousand Fists in the AIIIIIR ^^ naja fast so geil wie Down with the Sickness


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Für mich nicht ich habe F.E.A.R
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was auch immer das heißen soll xD


----------



## Nawato (24. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Für mich nicht ich habe F.E.A.R
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ich F.Ü.N.F.


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Kommt eig ein 4ter Teil von Spiderman raus? xD


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Kommt eig ein 4ter Teil von Spiderman raus? xD


glab ja


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=hp&...ac9c516d6f2ff48

\o/


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=hp&...ac9c516d6f2ff48
> 
> \o/


gratz


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> gratz



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen

**Hosen knopfe aufmacht**

Boa is mier schlecht_


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> **Hosen knopfe aufmacht**
> 
> Boa is mier schlecht_


dachte du bist auf durchreise?


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> **Hosen knopfe aufmacht**
> 
> Boa is mier schlecht_



_Rexooo_


----------



## Rexo (24. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dachte du bist auf durchreise?


_
Ja Heut wahr Frankreich dran morgen deutschland 

Ich wohne relativ nah der Französichen Grenze deshalb bin ich wieder da

Jetzt weis ich wie sich ne Weihnachts Ganse fühlt_


----------



## Nawato (24. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> _Rexooo_na for Furry


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Ja Heut wahr Frankreich dran morgen deutschland
> 
> Ich wohne relativ nah der Französichen Grenze deshalb bin ich wieder da
> ...


was machst du eig in frankreich bzw ger dann Oo


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Was heißt eig Furry? o.o


----------



## Rexo (24. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> was machst du eig in frankreich bzw ger dann Oo




_Französicher Teil der Familie und Deutscher Teil der Familie(ausgewandert)

@Lekraan Furry - Pelzig _


----------



## Tabuno (24. Dezember 2009)

Blizzard Authenticator! Dirt 2! LoL Collector's Pack! EPISCH!


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Französicher Teil der Familie und Deutscher Teil der Familie(ausgewandert)
> 
> @Lekraan Furry - Pelzig _



Aaahh .. und weso wirst du als pelzig bezeichnet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (24. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Aaahh .. und weso wirst du als pelzig bezeichnet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil er ein Furry ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sind bestimte leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach mal googlen ^^

Naja egal Bye ihr Wesen vom anderem Ufer


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Weil er ein Furry ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HoHoHo!


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2009)

lily wann kan razyl eig wieder schrieben Oo?


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Schreibverbot oder was? O.o


----------



## Arosk (24. Dezember 2009)

Jo, zuviel gespamed hat er mal wieder.


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Dann müsste aber mein Account komplett gelöscht werden Oo


----------



## Kronas (24. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> moin


nabnd


----------



## Petersburg (24. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> moin



(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)


----------



## Rexo (24. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend Kronas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Heilig Abend, 1. & 2. Weihnachtstag sucken sowas von -.-

1. NUR Schei*e im Fern
2. Kein Laden hat offen
3. langeweile pur

Warum kann man nicht einfach die Geschenke verteilen und fertig mit Weihnachten? xD
Neeein, jeder will Jesus Geburt feiern, die eh schon über 2000 Jahre lang her sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Heilig Abend, 1. & 2. Weihnachtstag sucken sowas von -.-
> 
> 1. NUR Schei*e im Fern
> 2. Kein Laden hat offen
> ...


Weil leute ihren urlaub haben wollen Oo


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Bin off, nacht


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Bin off, nacht


cu


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich frage mich, wie einige Leute hier auf die Idee kommen und sagen, dass ich gesperrt wurde. Haha - als ob mich ein Mod gesperrt hätte, ihr glaubt auch echt alles oder? Ich war nur fünf Tage lang weg, um zu sehen, was ihr hier ohne mich treibt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie einige Leute hier auf die Idee kommen und sagen, dass ich gesperrt wurde. Haha - als ob mich ein Mod gesperrt hätte, ihr glaubt auch echt alles oder? Ich war nur fünf Tage lang weg, um zu sehen, was ihr hier ohne mich treibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Juhu,nein ich hab nie gesagt du wurdest gesperrt(jedenfalls nur anfangs nicht wegen der pm da wusst ich dass du ne mini sperre hast) hab mich aber gewundert und gefragt ob es doch schlimmer wurde naja wb und frohe weihnachten


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Juhu,nein ich hab nie gesagt du wurdest gesperrt(jedenfalls nur anfangs nicht wegen der pm da wusst ich dass du ne mini sperre hast) hab mich aber gewundert und gefragt ob es doch schlimmer wurde naja wb und frohe weihnachten


Danke und hör mir auf mit Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur Stress!


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Danke und hör mir auf mit Weihnachten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Joa,ich sags nur aus höflichkeit bin froh dass ich mich am samstag vor der familie drücken kann xD


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Joa,ich sags nur aus höflichkeit bin froh dass ich mich am samstag vor der familie drücken kann xD


Hach ja... nervige Kleinkinder, familienmitglieder und und... jedes Jahr dasselbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hach ja... nervige *Kleinkinder*, familienmitglieder und und... jedes Jahr dasselbe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und genau dass dick makierte muss ich immer allein unterhalten..--.--


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie einige Leute hier auf die Idee kommen und sagen, dass ich gesperrt wurde. Haha - als ob mich ein Mod gesperrt hätte, ihr glaubt auch echt alles oder? Ich war nur fünf Tage lang weg, um zu sehen, was ihr hier ohne mich treibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*hust* 

Nabend =)


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> Nabend =)


hey schweinchen


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich sach auch ma  Abend ^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. Dezember 2009)

Und was habt ihr so geschenkt bekommen?

Hab dieses Jahr fast nichts bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> und genau dass dick makierte muss ich immer allein unterhalten..--.--


Das macht meine Cousine...



Jigsaw schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> Nabend =)


Abend Jigsaw,
wie sieht es denn mit meinen Banner aus?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das macht meine Cousine...
> 
> 
> Abend Jigsaw,
> wie sieht es denn mit meinen Banner aus?



Jo hab damit begonnen aber dauert noch ein bisschen


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Und was habt ihr so geschenkt bekommen?
> 
> Hab dieses Jahr fast nichts bekommen
> 
> ...


ich auch nix nur mein lüfter fürn lapii



Razyl schrieb:


> Das macht meine Cousine...


du glücklicher zum glück bin ich bald aus dem "alter" raus XD


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Und was habt ihr so geschenkt bekommen?
> 
> Hab dieses Jahr fast nichts bekommen
> 
> ...


Warum auch immer, Sony Vegas 9.0... obwohl ich es gar nicht mal brauche oO naja was solls :>



Edou schrieb:


> du glücklicher zum glück bin ich bald aus dem "alter" raus XD


Und dann wird Edou bald selber Papa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum auch immer, Sony Vegas 9.0... obwohl ich es gar nicht mal brauche oO naja was solls :>
> 
> *
> Und dann wird Edou bald selber Papa
> ...


NIEMALS!!! dass hatt noch 15 jahre zeit XD


----------



## Kronas (24. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Und was habt ihr so geschenkt bekommen?
> 
> Hab dieses Jahr fast nichts bekommen
> 
> ...


n widescreen monitor
ne graka
n headset
ne zweite festplatte


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> NIEMALS!!! dass hatt noch 15 jahre zeit XD


"*Edou, ich bin schwanger von dir!" "W00T? NOOOOOO!"


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "*Edou, ich bin schwanger von dir!" "W00T? NOOOOOO!"


Du willst von mir schwanger sein aha....


----------



## Kronas (24. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Du willst von mir schwanger sein aha....


edou, ich will ein rind von dir!


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Du willst von mir schwanger sein aha....


Anführungszeichen beachten ==> Zitat, nicht aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Petersburg (24. Dezember 2009)

Aaaaah! ich habe gerade herausgefunden das die Welt in 7 Tagen untergeht, weil den Russen der Vodka ausgeht worauf sie alle ihre Atombomben auf die USA abfeuern und dann feuern die USA zurück und plötzlich macht es booooom und die welt ist kaputt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> edou, ich will ein rind von dir!


aha niemals!!!



Razyl schrieb:


> Anführungszeichen beachten ==> Zitat, nicht aus meiner Sicht.


oke....aber NIEMALS!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Dezember 2009)

mohoin


----------



## Kronas (24. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> aha niemals!!!


du schuldest mir nochn rind!


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mohoin


Guten ABend Lachmann


----------



## Arosk (24. Dezember 2009)

hiho again


----------



## Kronas (24. Dezember 2009)

14 minuten bis wow geschenke yaaay


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mohoin


huhu



Kronas schrieb:


> du schuldest mir nochn rind!


*rind überreich*


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Dezember 2009)

hahh...geschenkeeeeee
und morgen gibts nochmehr <: abgesehen von dem religiösen humbug ist weihnachten doch was tolles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hahh...geschenkeeeeee
> und morgen gibts nochmehr <: abgesehen von dem religiösen humbug ist weihnachten doch was tolles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abgesehen von den religiösen Humbug und den "wunderbaren" Grund, den Handel voranzutreiben... *kotz*


----------



## Kronas (24. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hahh...geschenkeeeeee
> und morgen gibts nochmehr <: abgesehen von dem religiösen humbug ist weihnachten doch was tolles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sowas malen wir bei uns auf unserem christlichem gymnasium (welches uns eher zu satanisten macht) immer in den schnee, erste große pause quer über die wiese, bevor jemand anders die wiese verunstaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(nur mit etwas weniger details, ohne kreis drum und ohne ziegenkopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2009)

Hm, ich hab hier ja gar nicht mehr Trackmania Nations installiert? *Download*


----------



## Manoroth (24. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du wirst mir immer wie sympatischer^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du wirst mir immer wie sympatischer^^


Bald landen beide in der Kiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du wirst mir immer wie sympatischer^^


solche gedankengänge bekommt man nur auf ner christlichen schule, auf ner normalen schule interessiert einen religion nicht, auf einer christlichen ist man davon angekotzt weil man damit zugemüllt wird


----------



## Manoroth (25. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> solche gedankengänge bekommt man nur auf ner christlichen schule, auf ner normalen schule interessiert einen religion nicht, auf einer christlichen ist man davon angekotzt weil man damit zugemüllt wird



das glaub ich dir aufs wort^^



@ razyl? wiso sollte ich in der kiste landen? Oo


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das glaub ich dir aufs wort^^
> 
> 
> 
> @ razyl? wiso sollte ich in der kiste landen? Oo


er will darauf hinaus, dass wir uns so sympatisch werden, dass wir fickön


----------



## Edou (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bald landen beide in der Kiste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol


----------



## Manoroth (25. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> er will darauf hinaus, dass wir uns so sympatisch werden, dass wir fickön



wen er tatsächlich darauf hinaus will: vergiss es razyl da is mir kronas doch zu männlich


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> er will darauf hinaus, dass wir uns so sympatisch werden, dass wir fickön





Edou schrieb:


> lol


Zwei haben es bemerkt, einer nicht


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wen er tatsächlich darauf hinaus will: vergiss es razyl da is mir kronas doch zu männlich


Hm,... ach ich geb euch maximal drei Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (25. Dezember 2009)

WHA ICH liebe deine Sigi ^^ Der Tüp ist krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie kann man nur so drauf sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (25. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> WHA ICH liebe deine Sigi ^^ Der Tüp ist krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nen 3er Oo


----------



## Petersburg (25. Dezember 2009)

Es ist 00:12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (25. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> WHA ICH liebe deine Sigi ^^ Der Tüp ist krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


OMG xD du Säck


----------



## Tabuno (25. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Es ist 00:12
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Toll.


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> nen 3er Oo


hä? wie meinst das


----------



## Edou (25. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> OMG xD du Säck


xD


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> WHA ICH liebe deine Sigi ^^ Der Tüp ist krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


xD


----------



## Petersburg (25. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Toll.



Toll²


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> xD


wtf ich verstehs net


----------



## Arosk (25. Dezember 2009)

Also bei uns gibts noch keine Geschenke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (25. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Toll²


Das ist nicht Toll² das ist Toll/Toll


----------



## Petersburg (25. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Das ist nicht Toll² das ist Toll/Toll



Und das ist Toll/lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> WHA ICH liebe deine Sigi ^^ Der Tüp ist krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



check ich net


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du wirst mir immer wie sympatischer^^



er ist auch antichrist :O



Kronas schrieb:


> solche gedankengänge bekommt man nur auf ner christlichen schule, auf ner normalen schule interessiert einen religion nicht, auf einer christlichen ist man davon angekotzt weil man damit zugemüllt wird



/sign
katholische schule lutscht eier :O


----------



## Nawato (25. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und das ist Toll/lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und Toll/lol = buffed.de


----------



## Edou (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich geh Pennen Ihr Katholischen Juden!!! See ya kkthxbb


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

mein bruder denkt ich wär der antichrist :<


----------



## Edou (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mein bruder denkt ich wär der antichrist :<


UND ER HATT RECHT!!!


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mein bruder denkt ich wär der antichrist :<


Das denkt nicht nur dein Bruder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> UND ER HATT RECHT!!!



stimmt

achja, edou, es heißt gentleman nicht gentelman ^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> stimmt


Lachmann ist​*Der Antichrist*​


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann ist​*Der Antichrist*​




dön dön dööööön?


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dön dön dööööön?


"Herr Lachmann, die Kritiker nennen ihre Darstellung in "Der Antichrist" als realitätsbezogen und nicht weltfremd. Was sagen Sie dazu?"


----------



## Nawato (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dön dön dööööön?


FLACHMANN ICH HASSE DICH xD Ich bin süchtig nach Blood for the Bloodgod, Wargrind und Rage of the Bloodbeast I HATE YOU xD


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> FLACHMANN ICH HASSE DICH xD Ich bin süchtig nach Blood for the Bloodgod, Wargrind und Rage of the Bloodbeast I HATE YOU xD


Ich hoffe, dass sagst du nicht später zu der Frau, die du heiraten willst


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Herr Lachmann, die Kritiker nennen ihre Darstellung in "Der Antichrist" als realitätsbezogen und nicht weltfremd. Was sagen Sie dazu?"



nunja, man(n) tut halt was man(n) kann! ich hoffe natürlich das ich in meiner rolle als "der antichrist" menschen zum nachdenken gebracht habe und sie zur besseren seite bekehrt habe. in diesem sinne, noch einen schönen abend 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass sagst du nicht später zu der Frau, die du heiraten willst





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Joah bei sowas muss man sich unterordnen ich will nicht so enden wie diese kranken fanatischen Christen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> FLACHMANN ICH HASSE DICH xD Ich bin süchtig nach Blood for the Bloodgod, Wargrind und Rage of the Bloodbeast I HATE YOU xD



wie gesagt:
man(n) tut was man(n) kann xD


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

"<helyus> da wurden letztes jahr ja mehr s-klassen mit hilfe der abwrackprämie gekauft als leute zu deinem geburtstag gehen"


----------



## Nawato (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie gesagt:
> man(n) tut was man(n) kann xD


xD Du musst mir nochmal alle guten Songs von denen aufzählen, sollten aber auch mindestens so freundlich sein wie " I will rape and murder" ok?


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nunja, man(n) tut halt was man(n) kann! ich hoffe natürlich das ich in meiner rolle als "der antichrist" menschen zum nachdenken gebracht habe und sie zur besseren seite bekehrt habe. in diesem sinne, noch einen schönen abend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dafür hast du nun mindestens 5 minuten lang überlegt oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> xD Du musst mir nochmal alle guten Songs von denen aufzählen, sollten aber auch mindestens so freundlich sein wie " I will rape and murder" ok?



weißes fleisch
cummin and killing
death metal warmachine
hard rocking
bloodgod rising
butcher of bitches
death metal maniac
true to the skull throne
torture pit
cult of gore
klan of killers
horrors of war
vitality of decay
continue to kill
metal on metal
warfare
king of killing (!!!)
kill maim burn


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür hast du nun mindestens 5 minuten lang überlegt oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



3! :O
xD


----------



## Nawato (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> weißes fleisch
> cummin and killing
> death metal warmachine
> hard rocking
> ...


Omfg da erinert mich wirklich viel an Warhammer xD aber ja nette namen (schnell notier) Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 3! :O
> xD


Du wirst immer besser *g*


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du wirst immer besser *g*



ich übe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich übe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"Mathematik - Klasse 1" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Dezember 2009)

schöner 1 Weihnachts Feiertag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> schöner 1 Weihnachts Feiertag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geh weg mit Weihnachten... schon schlimm genug dieses Fest oO


----------



## Nawato (25. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> schöner 1 Weihnachts Feiertag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der wird gay der 2. wird Cewl xD Erstmal Oma schocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Mathematik - Klasse 1" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na, das ist dann doch wieder zu einfach. ich nehm das für klasse 6! brüche multiplizieren,addieren,subtrahieren und dvidieren ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> na, das ist dann doch wieder zu einfach. ich nehm das für klasse 6! brüche multiplizieren,addieren,subtrahieren und dvidieren ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber überanstreng dich net :>


----------



## Nawato (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> na, das ist dann doch wieder zu einfach. ich nehm das für klasse 6! brüche multiplizieren,addieren,subtrahieren und dvidieren ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist für klasse 4 :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

oh noez Q_Q
das wird morgen lustig :O
ich werde wohl morgen das t-shirt hier
[attachment=9674:300_156340a.jpg]
bei meiner oma auspacken O_o
xD


----------



## Manoroth (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh weg mit Weihnachten... schon schlimm genug dieses Fest oO



genau... sogar in der nacht hats noch licht Oo

ich hasse es wen auf einmal iwo n baum leuchtet wen ich am spazieren bin in der nacht... da will ich die schöne stimmung geniessen und die geister beobachten und net von iwelchem geleuchte belästigt werden... die sonne nervt schon genug am tag


----------



## Nawato (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh noez Q_Q
> das wird morgen lustig :O
> ich werde wohl morgen das t-shirt hier
> [attachment=9674:300_156340a.jpg]
> ...


xD Oma schocken FTW xD genau das mach ich übermorgen bei meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber überanstreng dich net :>



passt schon, ich bin experte xD



Nawato schrieb:


> Das ist für klasse 4 :O



4? wir hatten das in der 6 :O


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh noez Q_Q
> das wird morgen lustig :O
> ich werde wohl morgen das t-shirt hier
> [attachment=9674:300_156340a.jpg]
> ...


Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl, antworte doch mal auf PMs :<.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich sag zu Weihnachten nur das, auch wenn ich damit Lachmanns Illusion zerstöre:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Razyl, antworte doch mal auf PMs :<.


Mach ich doch!


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sag zu Weihnachten nur das, auch wenn ich damit Lachmanns Illusion zerstöre:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meine träume sind schon zerstört seitdem ich meinen vater damals erwischt habe wie er die weihnachtsgeschenke unter den baum gelegt und hat und nicht der weihnachtsmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> xD Oma schocken FTW xD genau das mach ich übermorgen bei meiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



womit denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> meine träume sind schon zerstört seitdem ich meinen vater damals erwischt habe wie er die weihnachtsgeschenke unter den baum gelegt und hat und nicht der weihnachtsmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ohhhhh, armes Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ohhhhh, armes Lachmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich habe tagelang geweint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> womit denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kleidung xD Jedenfalls dürfte das bei mir klappen (Christen halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich habe taglang geweint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/Taschentuch reich


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Kleidung xD Jedenfalls dürfte das bei mir klappen (Christen halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meine oma ist der über christ Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> /Taschentuch reich



/danke 

aber zum glück bin ich schon drüber hinweg...
...
...
santa... *schnüff*


----------



## Nawato (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> meine oma ist der über christ Oo


Dann zieh n Slayer Shirt an xD naja OK CC dürfts auch tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /danke
> 
> aber zum glück bin ich schon drüber hinweg...
> ...
> ...


Nicht traurig sein Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich verabschiede mich nun in die Nacht... naja, eigentlich in das Bett. 

Btw:
Ruse-Preview: Am 26.12
Saboteur-test: am 30.12.
Dirt 2 Test: am 3.1/4.1
!!!!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> meine oma ist der über christ Oo



hast du das ANTI davor vergessen? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Dann zieh n Slayer Shirt an xD naja OK CC dürfts auch tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



slayer t-shirt krieg ich auch noch bei meiner oma xD



Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht traurig sein Lachmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nacht razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> hast du das ANTI davor vergessen? ^^



leider nein q_q
xD



EDIT:
bin weg, nacht


----------



## Nawato (25. Dezember 2009)

Nacht Flachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (25. Dezember 2009)

gn8 lachmann^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Dezember 2009)

die im IRC gehn schlafen wie uncool =(


----------



## Nawato (25. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> die im IRC gehn schlafen wie uncool =(


PECH xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> die im IRC gehn schlafen wie uncool =(


pwned


----------



## Tabuno (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ruse-Preview: Am 26.12
> Saboteur-test: am 30.12.
> Dirt 2 Test: am 3.1/4.1
> !!!!!


Dein LoL-Dingens fehlt. :<
gn8


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich leg mich auch ma pennen 

gute nacht zusammen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Dezember 2009)

Wie Lillyan noch da ist IHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Lillyan (25. Dezember 2009)

mimimi?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> mimimi?


Q_Q?


----------



## Manoroth (25. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> mimimi?



is noch war? Oo


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> mimimi?




Ja mimimi ich wollte das du mich im IRC bannst aber Nun Bleib ich die nacht wohl doch noch wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Dezember 2009)

So ich sage doch Gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

gn8


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

WAS wenn ich jetzt schon poste? Um 20:59?


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

O.O es war doch noch 20.59! Aber ich schreibe legal und pünktlich^^


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> O.O es war doch noch 20.59! Aber ich schreibe legal und pünktlich^^



pah...legal ...pünklich ...du bist unkuhl


----------



## Lillyan (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> WAS wenn ich jetzt schon poste? Um 20:59?


Hm... Vorsatz... das wird ein Permban *diabolisch lach*


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm... Vorsatz... das wird ein Permban *diabolisch lach*



NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

Joo at all.
Und ein metalisches Jo an Lachmann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Joo at all.
> Und ein metalisches Jo an Lachmann.



/metallisches jo zurück


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nunja, ich bin weit weniger heilig, als einige von euch denken^^


----------



## Lillyan (25. Dezember 2009)

In welchem gebot stand noch gleich "Du sollst nicht vor 21 Uhr im Nachtschwärmer posten"? Ich vergess des immer...


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> In welchem gebot stand noch gleich "Du sollst nicht vor 21 Uhr im Nachtschwärmer posten"? Ich vergess des immer...



netiquette? xD


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwo im 3. Mose, vllt, Lillyan


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Nunja, ich bin weit weniger heilig, als einige von euch denken^^



Also DAS will ich jetzt genauer wissen!


Lillyan schrieb:


> In welchem gebot stand noch gleich "Du sollst nicht vor 21 Uhr im Nachtschwärmer posten"? Ich vergess des immer...



Das steht kleingedruckt unter den 10 Geboten von Gott


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Also DAS will ich jetzt genauer wissen!



Manche Sachen sollte man nicht für die Ewigkeit im Internet nennen.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Abend!


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

hab heute mein erstes eigenes messer bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

Ah, razyl^^Wurdest du von deinem Mundkorb befreit?^^


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

*Ein Zwerg ist größer als man glaubt, Ein Zwerg findet Schneewitchen scharf*

Abend razyl


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab heute mein erstes eigenes messer bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Darfst du überhaupt damit schon umgehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benji9 schrieb:


> Ah, razyl^^Wurdest du von deinem Mundkorb befreit?^^


Welcher Mundkorb? oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Darfst du überhaupt damit schon umgehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



natürlich =O


----------



## Arosk (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> natürlich =O



GZ zum Küchenmesser!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> natürlich =O



Es ist immer gut, wenn man die Fingerabdrücke eines zweiten auf seinem Messer hat!


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> GZ zum Küchenmesser!




yay danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das teil ist super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Darfst du überhaupt damit schon umgehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lachmann ist schon groß!


----------



## Petersburg (25. Dezember 2009)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

moin petersburg


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> natürlich =O


Ist sicherlich so nen tolles Buttermesser


----------



## Arosk (25. Dezember 2009)

Ban Lekraan!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich wiederhole:
Es ist immer gut, wenn man die Fingerabdrücke eines zweiten auf seinem Messer hat!
^^


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

Wie sagt man so schön: "Elune a'dor, Kriegerinnen"


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist sicherlich so nen tolles Buttermesser






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei meinem ist der griff nur komplett silber


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ban Lekraan!



NO!






*wieso? Oo


----------



## Arosk (25. Dezember 2009)

hab das bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> hab das bekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ferkel macht ne Entdeckung o.O. Christopher Robin hat ne Beziehung mit Figger und betrügt den aber mit Winnie pooh.


----------



## Arosk (25. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ferkel macht ne Entdeckung o.O. Christopher Robin hat ne Beziehung mit Figger und betrügt den aber mit Winnie pooh.



korrekt... hast du das ding auch?


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ferkel macht ne Entdeckung o.O. Christopher Robin hat ne Beziehung mit *Figger* und betrügt den aber mit Winnie pooh.



das passt jetzt irgendwie xDD


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Stellt euch vor Jungs, mich hat heute ein Mädchen sitzen gelassen Oo


----------



## Arosk (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Stellt euch vor Jungs, mich hat heute ein Mädchen sitzen gelassen Oo



macht doch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da wo du warst gibts noch mehr davon *g*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Stellt euch vor Jungs, mich hat heute ein Mädchen sitzen gelassen Oo



Oh, hat dir deine Mutter gesagt, dass du erst aufstehen darfst, wnen alle aufgegessen haben?


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Stellt euch vor Jungs, mich hat heute ein Mädchen sitzen gelassen Oo


Tjo, pech für dich. Wär ich weiblich, hätte ich es auch getan oO


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oh, hat dir deine Mutter gesagt, dass du erst aufstehen darfst, wnen alle aufgegessen haben?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo, pech für dich. Wär ich weiblich, hätte ich es auch getan oO



Du auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oh, doppelpost --> sry


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

arrghh.... alex mein msn ist abgestürzt >_<


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du auch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rein theoretisch: Ja



DER schrieb:


> arrghh.... alex mein msn ist abgestürzt >_<


Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (25. Dezember 2009)

Ey cool endlich mal mit der gilde pdk und clear alles first try kewl
und Icc (nicht mit gilde) 1st boss


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das nicht lustig :<


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ey cool endlich mal mit der gilde pdk und clear alles first try kewl
> und Icc (nicht mit gilde) 1st boss


Edou, wie oft denn noch:
World of Warcraft ist †


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

lekraan, erzähl mal, wie es soweit gekommen ist.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> arrghh.... alex mein msn ist abgestürzt >_<



np


Edou schrieb:


> Ey cool endlich mal mit der gilde pdk und clear alles first try kewl
> und Icc (nicht mit gilde) 1st boss


gz!



DER schrieb:


> das nicht lustig :<


!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

Ferkel hat sich Pr0ns reingezogen und entdeckt, dass Figger und CR nen Film gemacht hatten. Davon hat Figger Wind bekommen und hat Ferkel den Metzger angedroht. Dann hat Ferkel aber mti Pooh und CR nen heißen Dreier Pr0n gedreht und CR hat das so gefallen, dass er die Beziehung mti FIgger sofort beendet hat. Dann hat Figger mit dem komischen grünen Hasen rumgemacht und ebenfalls nen Film gedreht. Und genau diese Art Pr0n schauen sich gewisse Plüschfetischisten an.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Das nenn ich ne Schule oO
Unser Informatiklehrer gibt uns die Delphi CD mit, mit den Zettel "CD-Key müsst ihr euch anderweitig besorgen" oO


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ferkel hat sich Pr0ns reingezogen und entdeckt, dass Figger und CR nen Film gemacht hatten. Davon hat Figger Wind bekommen und hat Ferkel den Metzger angedroht. Dann hat Ferkel aber mti Pooh und CR nen heißen Dreier Pr0n gedreht und CR hat das so gefallen, dass er die Beziehung mti FIgger sofort beendet hat. Dann hat Figger mit dem komischen grünen Hasen rumgemacht und ebenfalls nen Film gedreht. Und genau diese Art Pr0n schauen sich gewisse Plüschfetischisten an.



Wer ist Ferkel?


----------



## Arosk (25. Dezember 2009)

Das Schwein.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wer ist Ferkel?



Des kleine Schwein :O.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

Du magst wohl nicht darüber sprechen, was? Nunja, schade.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

O.o
Milch aufs Disturbed Shirt gebracht und des ist einfach abgeperlt. Ich glaube, sogar die Shirts sind Indestructible :O.


----------



## Arosk (25. Dezember 2009)

LOL PLASTIKBESCHICHTUNG!

BTW MILCH FTW!


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

da mir langweilig ist schreib ich einfach mal was


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> LOL PLASTIKBESCHICHTUNG!
> 
> BTW MILCH FTW!



Jeah. JEden Tag nen Lieder und nen halben Kakao und es kann losgehen :O.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> O.o
> Milch aufs Disturbed Shirt gebracht und des ist einfach abgeperlt. Ich glaube, sogar die Shirts sind Indestructible :O.



ich hab meins komplett vollgereiert und es ist noch wie neu =O


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

Da werd ich bald mal zurückschreiben


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

hey,noch lust auf sex heute???bei mir wäre mir angenehm.............??
Ich solltem ich langsam abmelden auf gay.de XD.
Och nöö, hab ich mal wieder den NAchtschwärmer damti geleert XD.


----------



## Arosk (25. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> hey,noch lust auf sex heute???bei mir wäre mir angenehm.............??
> Ich solltem ich langsam abmelden auf gay.de XD.
> Och nöö, hab ich mal wieder den NAchtschwärmer damti geleert XD.



ich bin weg, tschüss
























nicht.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> hey,noch lust auf sex heute???bei mir wäre mir angenehm.............??
> Ich solltem ich langsam abmelden auf gay.de XD.
> Och nöö, hab ich mal wieder den NAchtschwärmer damti geleert XD.


Ich glaube solche Themen haben hier nichts zu suchen


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Dezember 2009)

:/

mir is grade aufgefallen, dass mir Aion keinen spaß mehr macht.

Jetzt such ich verzweifelt n anneres MMO um mir die weihnachtsferien zu versüßen, da ich kB auf Lernen hab ^^

Hilfe  xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> :/
> 
> mir is grade aufgefallen, dass mir Aion keinen spaß mehr macht.
> 
> ...



ich hab fable zu weihnachten bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das müsste ich nurmal installieren ... wo wir schonmal dabei sind :O weiß jemand ob die grafik,story,steuerung von dem spiel gut sind? =O


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

der nachgeschmack von dem fummel is ugly 
http://www.qwertzwerk.de/wp-content/Veltins1.jpg
-.-


----------



## Arosk (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab fable zu weihnachten bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Razyl, DEIN EINSATZ!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab fable zu weihnachten bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die story soll genial sein, das Spiel soll vegetarische Lebensstile unterstützen (Preis dafür bekommen glaub ich).


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die story soll genial sein, das Spiel soll vegetarische Lebensstile unterstützen (Preis dafür bekommen glaub ich).



vegetarische lebensstille? wtf?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> vegetarische lebensstille? wtf?



Ja, ich hab mal gehört, dass du net nur FLeisch essen kannst sondern es auch viele vegetarische Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Petersburg (25. Dezember 2009)

Whaaaaa schohn wieder ist dieses Kleine Mädchen in F.E.A.R aufgetaucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> der nachgeschmack von dem fummel is ugly
> http://www.qwertzwerk.de/wp-content/Veltins1.jpg
> -.-


fummel ist was zum anziehen du nap


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Dezember 2009)

Fable II hab ich auf der 360 ^^ 
isn super spiel, aber wenn man zuviel in Stärke investiert, sehen alle wie 300 KG Gewichtheber aus ( auch die Frauen ) ^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab fable zu weihnachten bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Grafik: Naja, noch angenehm im Jahre 2009, aber ganz sicherlich nimmer zeitgemäß, dafür ist das Spiel dann doch schon ein wenig zu alt.
Story: Eigentlich ganz gut, wenn auch irgendwie so ein 08/15 Thema
Steuerung: Gut gemacht, nicht perfekt. Konsolenportierung halt...

@ F.E.A.R
Das Mädchen heißt Alma


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fummel ist was zum anziehen du nap



ja mach mich halt fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> fummel ist was zum anziehen du nap


Und ICKUH ist etwas, wo du mal on kommen könntest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Dezember 2009)

Helf mir ma wer mit suchen ^^

ich Suchn spiel, wo man relativ schnell reinkommt und auch was während dem Lvln erlebt ( ich weiss WAR wird bst. genannt, aber damit bin ich durch^^ )


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab mal gehört, dass du net nur FLeisch essen kannst sondern es auch viele vegetarische Alternativen gibt.



wie? ernsrhaft? sachen gibts ... 



Razyl schrieb:


> Grafik: Naja, noch angenehm im Jahre 2009, aber ganz sicherlich nimmer zeitgemäß, dafür ist das Spiel dann doch schon ein wenig zu alt.
> Story: Eigentlich ganz gut, wenn auch irgendwie so ein 08/15 Thema
> Steuerung: Gut gemacht, nicht perfekt. Konsolenportierung halt...



das hört sich doch ganz solide an, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das hört sich doch ganz solide an, danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ICKUH ist etwas, wo du mal on kommen könntest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kb



Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Helf mir ma wer mit suchen ^^
> 
> ich Suchn spiel, wo man relativ schnell reinkommt und auch was während dem Lvln erlebt ( ich weiss WAR wird bst. genannt, aber damit bin ich durch^^ )


die schlümpfe im albtraumland


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

Aus deinen Berichten kann ich herauslesen, dass du 1. besoffen bist und dich 2. mieserabel fühlst. Und falls 2. wirklich der Fall ist, wirst du es mit 1. wegspülen und zwar solange, bis es funktioniert.

Vllt solltest du jezz ins Bett lekraan


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

@razyl:

Ich war mal auf deiner Site
Sieht nice aus ;D, allerdings kenn ich die meisten Spiele nicht :/


----------



## Petersburg (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kb
> 
> 
> die schlümpfe im albtraumland



Das habe ich gezockt als ich 6 War 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 

Back from germany 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Tierischen Nacken Schmerzen_


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kb


Pff =/



Benji9 schrieb:


> Aus deinen Berichten kann ich herauslesen, dass du 1. besoffen bist und dich 2. mieserabel fühlst. Und falls 2. wirklich der Fall ist, wirst du es mit 1. wegspülen und zwar solange, bis es funktioniert.
> 
> Vllt solltest du jezz ins Bett lekraan


Boah ey, lass doch Lekraan einfach in Ruhe. Er möchte mit dir nicht über die Sache reden, oder er hat einfach deinen beitrag übersehen und gut ist. Du musst hier nicht den Typen machen, der jeden zweiten Menschen einen guten Rat geben muss - ich denke Lekraan weiß schon was er macht und richtig besoffen wird er auch net sein.



Lekraan schrieb:


> @razyl:
> 
> Ich war mal auf deiner Site
> Sieht nice aus ;D, allerdings kenn ich die meisten Spiele nicht :/


Dann muss du sie kennen lernen...
Btw: Heute abend kommt noch ein großer League of Legends Test =)


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Dezember 2009)

sag ma deine League of Legends ID ^^
dann add ich dich ma


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Mit Tierischen Nacken Schmerzen_





> <@reflexive> mathias, steht in deinem schlauen buch auch, was man gegen halsschmerzen tun kann?
> <mattlesko> mal sehen <
> mattlesko> ahja..S.130
> <mattlesko> "Hören sie auf, Schwänze zu lutschen."


passt bestimmt auch zu nackenschmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

:O Also diesen kommentar von Razyl, hätt ich nicht erwartet. Aber ich versteh, was du meinst.

Kennt ihr den Film: Erdsee?


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Wer von euch hört eig 'auch' bring me the horizon?


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> sag ma deine League of Legends ID ^^
> dann add ich dich ma


Razyl
wer hätte es gedacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benji9 schrieb:


> :O Also diesen kommentar von Razyl, hätt ich nicht erwartet. Aber ich versteh, was du meinst.


Nichts gegen dich, aber ich denke einfach, dass Lekraan nicht so blöde ist und sich, quasi, zu Tode säuft... obwohl ich es ihn und Lachmann manchmal zutrauen würde, aber das ist was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wer von euch hört eig 'auch' bring me the horizon?


ich nicht, finds scheisse


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> passt bestimmt auch zu nackenschmerzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Der wahr Flach-.-_


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nichts gegen dich, aber ich denke einfach, dass Lekraan nicht so blöde ist und sich, quasi, zu Tode säuft... obwohl ich es ihn und Lachmann manchmal zutrauen würde, aber das ist was anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



=O
würde ich nie machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich kenne meine grenzen jetzt zum glück ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Der wahr Flach-.-_


nur weils stimmt :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich kenne meine grenzen jetzt zum glück ^^


das heisst ja nicht, dass du sie nicht überschreitest...

bah drecksdoppelpost... postet ma schneller


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> =O
> würde ich nie machen
> 
> 
> ...


Und trotzdem kannst du sie immer noch überschreiten


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und trotzdem kannst du sie immer noch überschreiten


pff ideenklauer


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das heisst ja nicht, dass du sie nicht überschreitest...



da haste recht, aber vielleicht denk ich beim nächsten mal dran und sag mir:
julian, das reicht jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> da haste recht, aber vielleicht denk ich beim nächsten mal dran und sag mir:
> julian, das reicht jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pff der erste moment in dem du das denkst ist, nachdem du schon halb mim kopf in der toilette hängst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pff ideenklauer


Ich hab deinen Post erst danach gelesen oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pff der erste moment in dem du das denkst ist, nachdem du schon halb mim kopf in der toilette hängst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich weiß ja jetzt wie es sich anfühlt wenn man betrunken ist ^^ ist ja eigentlich ganz lustig =O man hat zu nichts bock, alles ist lustig (ich hab mich 2 stunden lang über das wort bagger kaputt gelacht) und die welt ist schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber der morgen danach ... brr... nicht schön


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab deinen Post erst danach gelesen oO


würd ich auch behaupten oO


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> würd ich auch behaupten oO


Meine Güte, bist du wieder "gut" drauf oÖ


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nichts gegen dich, aber ich denke einfach, dass Lekraan nicht so blöde ist und sich, quasi, zu Tode säuft... obwohl ich es ihn und Lachmann manchmal zutrauen würde, aber das ist was anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


saufen tu ich nciht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grüne schrieb:


> ich nicht, finds scheisse



/tar Grüne Brille
/lachen
/wirken [Gottesschild]
/wirken Ruhestein


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meine Güte, bist du wieder "gut" drauf oÖ



jap, bin ich sogar


Lekraan schrieb:


> /tar Grüne Brille
> /lachen
> /wirken [Gottesschild]
> /wirken Ruhestein


das makro funzt nicht du n4p
und wieso lachen, wenn du son crap hörst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jap, bin ich sogar


Ach, hast dein Baggerchen zu Weihnachten bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das makro funzt nicht du n4p
> und wieso lachen, wenn du son crap hörst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lass ihn q_q
gut, ich mags auch nicht, aber egal xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, hast dein Baggerchen zu Weihnachten bekommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nope, heisse ja nich razyl


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nope, heisse ja nich razyl


Kb jetzt den Thread rauszusuchen, aber ich mag kein Weihnachten und nehme daher kaum Geschenke an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> lekraan, erzähl mal, wie es soweit gekommen ist.



Sry, habs erst jetzt gelesen :/

Öööhm, sie hat irgendwie Stress gehabt ... ich war duschen, frisch machen, anziehen .... geh an PC und sie schreibt über msn, sry [blablabla] kann leider doch nicht, aber nächste woche <3

so in etwa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kb jetzt den Thread rauszusuchen, aber ich mag kein Weihnachten und nehme daher kaum Geschenke an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bekommst ja auch fast keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

Bagger


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bekommst ja auch fast keine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch oO, aber keiner bekommt etwas von mir...


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jap, bin ich sogar
> 
> das makro funzt nicht du n4p
> und wieso lachen, wenn du son crap hörst?
> ...



ok, dann mach ich eben den Ruhestein extra! Dann passts!
lachen ... lachen ist gesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

was soll diese äußerst obszöne quote in deiner signatur brille? q_q


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Bagger


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoMyuUWlxpE


----------



## Arosk (25. Dezember 2009)

hab grad schwarzes kriegsmammut gewonnen in archa <3


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was soll diese äußerst obszöne quote in deiner signatur brille? q_q



Also ich musste FAST lachen, bzw. kichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch oO, aber keiner bekommt etwas von mir...


oha bist du evil



Lekraan schrieb:


> lachen ... lachen ist gesund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/spit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> was soll diese äußerst obszöne quote in deiner signatur brille? q_q


drinstehen soll sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> drinstehen soll sie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



macht sinn =O xD


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oha bist du evil


Nö, eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> /spit
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/cast [Lachmann herbeizaubern] (Rang 13)


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> /cast [Lachmann herbeizaubern] (Rang 13)



ich bin 15 :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> /cast [Lachmann herbeizaubern] (Rang 13)


/cast gegenzauber

nap...


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin 15 :<



Naja, ich spielte Schurke^^ Und da war die maximal stufe von Ausweiden Rand 12 

Deswegen dachte ich, 12 wär maximum.. xD

Und du bekommst ne 13!!!


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

*World of Warcraft †​*


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne Brille, sach ma, woher hast du diese Youtube-Clips?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Grüne Brille, sach ma, woher hast du diese Youtube-Clips?


vermutlich von youtube


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

Selber gefunden? Oder hat dir jemand nen tipp gegeben, wo du diese passenden clips findest?


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Naja, ich spielte Schurke^^ Und da war die maximal stufe von Ausweiden Rand 12
> 
> Deswegen dachte ich, 12 wär maximum.. xD
> 
> Und du bekommst ne 13!!!



das is aber nett von dir :3


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

_Rammstein <3



Ich ich hab allgemein dne verdacht bei den Buhnen Show´s Till Lindemann wahr am 4.12 nich krank sondern die durften ihre Pyhro Show nicht aufbauhen _


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Selber gefunden? Oder hat dir jemand nen tipp gegeben, wo du diese passenden clips findest?


ein nerv nich passt hier wohl in jeder situation...


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Was kann man gegen Muskelkater machen? :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was kann man gegen Muskelkater machen? :/


weniger fappieren


----------



## Arosk (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was kann man gegen Muskelkater machen? :/



Mehr Sport.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> weniger fappieren



Was auch immer das sein soll >.>


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ein nerv nich passt hier wohl in jeder situation...


Brille hat Stress =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

MANN GEGEN MANN!


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

Nunja, ich dachte, ich könnte mal mit ein "lass mich" konntern. Aber sowas find ich ned :/


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was auch immer das sein soll >.>



_Fappieren= Das mas Jungs halt so tuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was auch immer das sein soll >.>


frag lachmann, der macht das oft genug



Razyl schrieb:


> Brille hat Stress =)


nö


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Ihr und euer Rammstein. Haut mal ab damit!11!!!1!elf


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö


Dann würdest du aber nicht so reagieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lekraan schrieb:


> Ihr und euer Rammstein. Haut mal ab damit!11!!!1!elf


Ich tue es nicht gerne, aber:
/sign


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Fappieren= Das mas Jungs halt so tuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na dann ...

Neeiiin, das kommt nicht davon, sondern vom boxen


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> frag lachmann, der macht das oft genug



und du bist die unschuld in person? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lekraan schrieb:


> Ihr und euer Rammstein. Haut mal ab damit!11!!!1!elf



pff


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann würdest du aber nicht so reagieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das kannst du auch grad so gut bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ihr und euer Rammstein. Haut mal ab damit!11!!!1!elf



_
Kreuzigt ihn!!!


Rammstein <3 ich hab n Ticket von 239 Euro fur n Konzi gewonnen <3_


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und du bist die unschuld in person?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Brille verwendet für fappieren das synonym:
"den Kasper schneuzen"


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das kannst du auch grad so gut bewerten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap kann ich.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Sido > Rammstein

döm döm döööööööm


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille verwendet für fappieren das synonym:
> "den Kasper schneuzen"



einhandsegeln ist besser :< xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap kann ich.


anscheinend nichtm wie man sieht


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sido > Rammstein
> 
> döm döm döööööööm



niemals =O


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> anscheinend nichtm wie man sieht


Vielleicht schätzt du deine eigene Lage auch nur falsch ein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sido > Rammstein
> 
> döm döm döööööööm




_Ich Tret Sido in dne Arsch das der nicht mehr weis wie er heisst _


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht schätzt du deine eigene Lage auch nur falsch ein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wtf?


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wtf?


Was?


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl mag mich nciht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was?


was für ne eigene lage denn oO


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Razyl mag mich nciht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


????



Grüne schrieb:


> was für ne eigene lage denn oO


Deine eigene, derzeitig existierende, psychische Lage. So deutlicher für dich? :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine eigene, derzeitig existierende, psychische Lage. So deutlicher für dich? :>


die ist ehrlich gesagt ziemlich gut, von daher weiss ich nicht, wie du zu deinem schluss vorhin kommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

Omg, labert ihr viel Scheisse Zusammen. lasst uns wenigstens ein gutes Thema finden.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die ist ehrlich gesagt ziemlich gut, von daher weiss ich nicht, wie du zu deinem schluss vorhin kommst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So wie du hier gerade auftrittst scheint sie nicht gerade ziemlich gut zu sein..


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So wie du hier gerade auftrittst scheint sie nicht gerade ziemlich gut zu sein..


darf man nicht mal mehr flamen und trotzdem gut drauf sein? müsstest du dich egtl mit auskennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Omg, labert ihr viel Scheisse Zusammen. lasst uns wenigstens ein gutes Thema finden.



im ns ein gutes thema? lol


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Omg, labert ihr viel Scheisse Zusammen. lasst uns wenigstens ein gutes Thema finden.



_In Nachtschwarmer ??

xd wen das passiert kommt die Apokalypse^^_


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Omg, labert ihr viel Scheisse Zusammen. lasst uns wenigstens ein gutes Thema finden.


Wir haben doch eins oO



Grüne schrieb:


> darf man nicht mal mehr flamen und trotzdem gut drauf sein? müsstest du dich egtl mit auskennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Seit wann ist es deine Art mit 
"Nerv nich"
zu flamen? oÖ


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Omg, labert ihr viel Scheisse Zusammen. lasst uns wenigstens ein gutes Thema finden.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcnLN56uvdA


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Omg, labert ihr viel Scheisse Zusammen. lasst uns wenigstens ein gutes Thema finden.



Da bist hier im falschen Thread! Hier schreibt jeder xyz


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seit wann ist es deine Art mit
> "Nerv nich"
> zu flamen? oÖ


das vid hab ich hier schon oft genug gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

In diesem Fall sollte dieser Thread lieber geschlossen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> In diesem Fall sollte dieser Thread lieber geschlossen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann reporte doch


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> In diesem Fall sollte dieser Thread lieber geschlossen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wäre das aus für Buffed


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> In diesem Fall sollte dieser Thread lieber geschlossen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Hahaha in thread mit so vielen seiten zu reporten wegen Spamen is idiotismus ^^_


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> In diesem Fall sollte dieser Thread lieber geschlossen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann hat Buffed zumindest einen User weniger...


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

Nunja, dieser Thread wurde schon manche Male geschlossen. Dann habt ihr einfach einen Nerf-Thread erstellt um darüber diskutieren zu können, bis er wieder auf war -.-'


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

*sein iron maiden t-shirt anhab und dadrüber den amon amarth pulli*
:3


----------



## Lekraan (25. Dezember 2009)

So Leude, bin off....


ps. weihnachten suckt -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

nachti :3


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

Weihnachten is toll.

Gn8


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, dieser Thread wurde schon manche Male geschlossen. Dann habt ihr einfach einen Nerf-Thread erstellt um darüber diskutieren zu können, bis er wieder auf war -.-'


nerf-thread? nap ey^^

mal im ernst, wenns dich stört verzieh dich oder reporte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Es ist vollbracht... er ist fertig.
Der Test zu League of Legends mit ganzen drei Seiten


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

hab kein Bock zum reporten.

Irgendwie hab ich Eindruck, hier nochw as zu erledigen. Vllt soll ich euch noch alle bekehren, bevor ich weiterziehen kann :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hab kein Bock zum reporten.
> 
> Irgendwie hab ich Eindruck, hier nochw as zu erledigen. Vllt soll ich euch noch alle bekehren, bevor ich weiterziehen kann :>


geh mit gott, aber geh...


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hab kein Bock zum reporten.
> 
> Irgendwie hab ich Eindruck, hier nochw as zu erledigen. Vllt soll ich euch noch alle bekehren, bevor ich weiterziehen kann :>


Schaffst du nicht...


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mich wirst du nicht los. Hinzu kommt, dass ich "Foren-Inventar" bin.  ich kann nicht gehen, denn dann würde etwas fehlen.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Mich wirst du nicht los. Hinzu kommt, dass ich "Foren-Inventar" bin.  ich kann nicht gehen, denn dann würde etwas fehlen.


Och... mir wirst du sicherlich nicht fehlen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ich kann nicht gehen, denn dann würde etwas fehlen.





> <Wuh-sah>du bist wie ne gurke auf'm Hamburger - immer dabei doch keiner mag dich!


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hab kein Bock zum reporten.
> 
> Irgendwie hab ich Eindruck, hier nochw as zu erledigen. Vllt soll ich euch noch alle bekehren, bevor ich weiterziehen kann :>



<--- anti christ aus überzeugung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber versuchs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielleicht fang ich ja doch noch an, an diesen humbug zu glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

"Das sagen sie alle.
 Doch nach ein paar Wochen, wenn der Wind durch die Haare weht und du dein Blick richtung Himmel Hebst, wirst du merken, dass etwas fehlt, in deinem Leben."


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> "Das sagen sie alle.
> Doch nach ein paar Wochen, wenn der Wind durch die Haare weht und du dein Blick richtung Himmel Hebst, wirst du merken, dass etwas fehlt, in deinem Leben."


ich glaube nicht, dass du hier irgendjemand fehlen wirst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> "Das sagen sie alle.
> Doch nach ein paar Wochen, wenn der Wind durch die Haare weht und du dein Blick richtung Himmel Hebst, wirst du merken, dass etwas fehlt, in deinem Leben."


Da ich dich nicht mal annähernd im RL kenne: Nein´.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

würde ich den irgendjemandem fehlen? :<


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> würde ich den irgendjemandem fehlen? :<


Ja, der Nachtschwärmer-Thread würde dich vermissen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, der Nachtschwärmer-Thread würde dich vermissen.



yay


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag das Lied \o/


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Des kleine Schwein :O.



Ich wurde gerufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend


Windows 7 *happy*


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich wurde gerufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Guten Abend, Schwein.
Wo bleibt nun mein Banner? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich wurde gerufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



moin schweini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

OMG der Nachtschwärmer ist tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Dezember 2009)

soooooooooo langweilig omg


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> OMG der Nachtschwärmer ist tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



niemals!


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag das Lied \o/



_
Pet Shop Boys sind Kult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau wie Go West von denen ^^_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Dezember 2009)

OMg ich glaube wow  entzug hat mich getroffen =/ Todeslangeweile NICHT macht mehr spaß


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMg ich glaube wow  entzug hat mich getroffen =/ Todeslangeweile NICHT macht mehr spaß



das hatte ich am anfang auch ^^ geht mit der zeit weg


----------



## Arosk (25. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMg ich glaube wow  entzug hat mich getroffen =/ Todeslangeweile NICHT macht mehr spaß



Lass uns einen Fanclub auf Facebook gründen.


----------



## Petersburg (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> würde ich den irgendjemandem fehlen? :<



Mir Nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

_Fur Lachmann Die Ärzte WG mit nem Farin urlaub Verkaufs Parodien Spot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

Omg, ein Buffed ohne Lahcmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wäre wie Bier ohne Alkohol :O.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

Da geh ich einmal aus Buffed.de und hier wird nix mehr geschrieben :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Fur Lachmann Die Ärzte WG mit nem Farin urlaub Verkaufs Parodien Spot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke ^^



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Omg, ein Buffed ohne Lahcmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie nett von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Da steckt jede Menge Arbeit drin!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da steckt jede Menge Arbeit drin!



Fußballer sind überbezahlte Säcke!


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

_Weis einer ob Claudia hat n Schaferhund und Geschwister Liebe von den Ärzten noch immer auf dem Index stehen ??_


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Fußballer sind überbezahlte Säcke!


So what? Was interessiert mich das? Ich mag den Sport, das zählt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da steckt jede Menge Arbeit drin!



habs mal überflogen <:
gute arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> habs mal überflogen <:
> gute arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur Überflogen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Dezember 2009)

Alter ich brauch sofort ne game time Card >_>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur Überflogen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habs studiert. Es hat genau 1954 Zeichen, 23 Kommas und 30 Punkte. Es hat 300 e und es enthält 2 Schreibfehler.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur Überflogen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



njaaa.... hab grad nicht sonderlich viel lust soviel zu lesen :<


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Alter ich brauch sofort ne game time Card >_>


_
WoW Suchtig inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

geh Fappen lenkt dich ab ^^_


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Alter ich brauch sofort ne game time Card >_>


SUCHTI!



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich habs studiert. Es hat genau 1954 Zeichen, 23 Kommas und 30 Punkte. Es hat 300 e und es enthält 2 Schreibfehler.


Viel zu wenig... :X



DER schrieb:


> njaaa.... hab grad nicht sonderlich viel lust soviel zu lesen :<


BUUUUH! BUUH! SCHÄME DICH! :X


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> WoW Suchtig inc
> 
> 
> ...



http://tele.rtl.lu/waatleeft/livestream/
Rtl Luxemburg. Glaub mir, danach bist Hirntod. Das lenkt ab.
OMG, die bewerben Thermalbäder mit einer Hirnverändernden Musik.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> BUUUUH! BUUH! SCHÄME DICH! :X



ich muss meine augen schonen :O
ich will versuchen arthas:rise of the lichking in 2 stunden durchzulesen
eigene rekorde brechen und so


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich muss meine augen schonen :O
> ich will versuchen arthas:rise of the lichking in 2 stunden durchzulesen
> eigene rekorde brechen und so



Mein Rekord ist 5.
Wir haben BladeDragon an RTL Lu verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> WoW Suchtig inc
> 
> 
> ...


sagte rexo am furry friday?


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://tele.rtl.lu/waatleeft/livestream/
> Rtl Luxemburg. Glaub mir, danach bist Hirntod. Das lenkt ab.
> OMG, die bewerben Thermalbäder mit einer Hirnverändernden Musik.




**eye roll**

_Hab ich dier nich schon gesagt bleib vom Luxemburger TV sender weg wen du nicht verblöden willst??_


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> sagte rexo am furry friday?



kroooooooonas


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> sagte rexo am furry friday?




_o Noez emo in a box lebt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kroooooooonas


alter bei /b/ läuft ein weihnachtssong xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

Da is ne 80 jährige, die in nem hautängen Teil mti dem Luxemburigschen Akzent Ballett tanzt und dazu scheiße labert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

_Lillyan ??

Darf ich dich was fragen_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://tele.rtl.lu/waatleeft/livestream/
> Rtl Luxemburg. Glaub mir, danach bist Hirntod. Das lenkt ab.
> OMG, die bewerben Thermalbäder mit einer Hirnverändernden Musik.




lol...krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> alter bei /b/ läuft ein weihnachtssong xD



Q_Q
was ist bloß aus /b/ geworden? xD


yay
bin auf platz 16 aller beitragsschreiber =O


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> lol...krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_I Hate my Land -.-_


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> yay
> bin auf platz 16 aller beitragsschreiber =O


Yay
bin auf Platz 1  aller beitragsschreiber =O


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Yay
> bin auf Platz 1  aller beitragsschreiber =O



_wo kanne man das gucken_


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _I Hate my *Land* -.-_


Fail, das heißt Country!


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2009)

5 minuten /b/ machen dank dem lied genauso hirntod wie 5 minuten luxemburg rtl^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Dezember 2009)

yay mein Platz unter allen Beitragsschreibern ist mir egal


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Yay
> bin auf Platz 1  aller beitragsschreiber =O






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Q_Q
> was ist bloß aus /b/ geworden? xD
> 
> 
> ...



wo kann man das sehen? :O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> WoW Suchtig inc
> 
> 
> ...



und wo????


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=M...&filter=ALL


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Nur Noobs hier!
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=M...sort_order=desc


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich will GIGA zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Da kamen imemr coole Sachen, wenn in anderen Sendern nur Crap kam.


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fail, das heißt Country!




_Klugscheißer_


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich will GIGA zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja... zuletzt war GIGA auch nur noch Crap...



Rexo schrieb:


> _Klugscheißer_


FURRY!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich will GIGA zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau das fehlt Geile Moderatoren die Scheiße machen Und games zeigen ich habe es geliebt Wo noch Ade Und Patrick da waren <3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

Etienne war einfach nur cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> FURRY!



_Ja und ?? damit hab ich kein Problem ich bekenne mich sogar als angehoriger des Furry Fandoms _


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Etienne war einfach nur cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich kann mic hnoch an die road show erinner wo sie ade verarscht haben und gesungen haben ADE ADE BOWALE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ja und ?? damit hab ich kein Problem ich bekenne mich sogar als angehoriger des Furry Fandoms _


Und ich sage:
Wölfe, Füchse und ähnliches pelziges Tier ist nutzlos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

_Gameone is doch auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Simon und Bimon  xD 

oder Royal Beef_


----------



## Petersburg (25. Dezember 2009)

Juhu ich bin auch Platz 1516!

Edit jetzt 1506  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich sage:
> Wölfe, Füchse und ähnliches pelziges Tier ist nutzlos!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wölfe sind cool^^ aber auch nur weil ich die tiere mag ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gameone is doch auch gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, es ist toll. Aber es kommt nur sehr sehr kurz...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mein Rekord ist 5.
> Wir haben BladeDragon an RTL Lu verloren
> 
> 
> ...


 wat habt ihr O_o


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wölfe sind cool^^ aber auch nur weil ich die tiere mag ^^


Und trotzdem nutzlos oO
Sie greifen nur Menschen an und man kann sie, im Normalfall, nicht essen.


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich sage:
> Wölfe, Füchse und ähnliches pelziges Tier ist nutzlos!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


***Hust**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> ***Hust**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn es wieder dein komisches "Kiss my..." Bild ist: Das ist schon längst geblockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und trotzdem nutzlos oO
> Sie greifen nur Menschen an und man kann sie, im Normalfall, nicht essen.



naja, kein tier ist nutzlos :O alle tiere sind wichtig für das okö system Ó_o
und selbst wen sie nutzlos wären, wölfe sehen geil aus :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

Lachmann schreibt etwas WAAAAAAAAHHHHH.
Uhh, er hat aufgehört.


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn es wieder dein komisches "Kiss my..." Bild ist: Das ist schon längst geblockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und ich bin zu faul main paint fix'd bild mit furry ass herauszuholen xD


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn es wieder dein komisches "Kiss my..." Bild ist: Das ist schon längst geblockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Damned_


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja, kein tier ist nutzlos :O alle tiere sind wichtig für das okö system Ó_o
> und selbst wen sie nutzlos wären, wölfe sehen geil aus :O


Nein, Tiere sind nutzlos. 2012 sterben wir eh alle, von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wölfe sehen *geil* aus :O


omg du furry


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, Tiere sind nutzlos. 2012 sterben wir eh alle, von daher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist bewiesen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> omg du furry



ich find die sehen nett aus :O


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

_Blotch Geht ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Das ist bewiesen!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kla Und dämonen gibts Wirklich >_> 

Wobei mir Fällt grade ein Wieso hat Pro7 Im herbst nicht SUPERNATURAL gebracht .....


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

Dämonen gibt es wirklich.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Kla Und dämonen gibts Wirklich >_>
> 
> Wobei mir Fällt grade ein Wieso hat Pro7 Im herbst nicht SUPERNATURAL gebracht .....



Ich werde dir die Antwort in einem Rätsel nennen, denke scharf nach, junger Padawan:
Jede Kuh muss mal gemolken werden!


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dämonen gibt es wirklich.


In der Bibel: ja, im realen Leben: Eher nein


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich find die sehen nett aus :O





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der sieht nicht nett aus! du musst irgendwelche kranken furry kreaturen meinen!
http://wallpaper-s.org/15__Bared_Teeth%2C_Grey_Wolf.htm


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dämonen gibt es wirklich.




Jaha Und Paranormal Activity is eine Wahre geschicht >_> 

ich habe nachts Schon halus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Kla Und dämonen gibts Wirklich >_>
> 
> Wobei mir Fällt grade ein Wieso hat Pro7 Im herbst nicht SUPERNATURAL gebracht .....



_Oder bessere frage wo bleibt die nexte Staffel von Eureka _


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (25. Dezember 2009)

Hay Leute, wie gehts ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dämonen gibt es wirklich.


*prust*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich werde dir die Antwort in einem Rätsel nennen, denke scharf nach, junger Padawan:
> Jede Kuh muss mal gemolken werden!




Supernatural = allerbeste Serie <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dämonen gibt es wirklich.



hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst?



_Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst?



Nö-.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Oder bessere frage wo bleibt die nexte Staffel von Eureka _


davon habe sie ja schon 3 staffeln gebracht aber von Supernatural nur 2 =/


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Hay Leute, wie gehts ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ganz gut und dir?


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst?


und wenn wir alle was verpasst haben: wo gibt es welche zu mieten?!


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich schreib einen Satz und bekomme 5 Antworten. Ich bin so gerührt :,)

Ich definier nicht alles schlechte auf der Welt als Dämon oder Teufel. Aber es gibt Dinge im Leben, wessen Schuld nicht der mensch ist.


----------



## Rexo (25. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> davon habe sie ja schon 3 staffeln gebracht aber von Supernatural nur 2 =/


_
Stimmt 

Aber most epic Question ever

Wo zum Teufel Bleibt 

Die Wiederhohlung von Pushing Daisys ^^
oder Dr Who

Ich hab die Serie geliebt ^^

Oder fur RTL 2 wo zum Teufel bleibt die Nexte Staffel Torchwood _


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

mal ne andere sache seit ich Paranormal geschaut habe habe Ich leicht ne klatsche oder sowas ich Fühle mich Beobachtete Und Nehme Geräusche war die ich Vorher Nicht Gehört habe


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich schreib einen Satz und bekomme 5 Antworten. Ich bin so gerührt :,)
> 
> Ich definier nicht alles schlechte auf der Welt als Dämon oder Teufel. Aber es gibt Dinge im Leben, wessen Schuld nicht der mensch ist.


warum bezeichnest du teufel und dämonen als schlecht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich schreib einen Satz und bekomme 5 Antworten. Ich bin so gerührt :,)
> 
> Ich definier nicht alles schlechte auf der Welt als Dämon oder Teufel. Aber es gibt Dinge im Leben, wessen Schuld nicht der mensch ist.



tiere?
co2?


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tiere?
> co2?


...christentum...


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich schreib einen Satz und bekomme 5 Antworten. Ich bin so gerührt :,)
> 
> Ich definier nicht alles schlechte auf der Welt als Dämon oder Teufel. Aber es gibt Dinge im Leben, wessen Schuld nicht der mensch ist.


Jop, Tiere tragen zum Teil auch mit Schuld. Dazu die Natur und die Naturereignisse- und katastrophen, wie z.B. Erdbeben, Vulkanausbruch, Hurricans usw.


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> mal ne andere sache seit ich Paranormal geschaut habe habe Ich leicht ne klatsche oder sowas ich Fühle mich Beobachtete Und Nehme Geräusche war die ich Vorher Nicht Gehört habe



_Das hatte ich schon vor paranormal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop, Tiere tragen zum Teil auch mit Schuld. Dazu die Natur und die Naturereignisse- und katastrophen, wie z.B. Erdbeben, Vulkanausbruch, Hurricans usw.


co2 ist alles die schuld von kühen, da kommt soviel metan außem arsch, das geht garnich


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das hatte ich schon vor paranormal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nachts ist es Besonders Schlimm wen alles still is Du weist nicht was für Geräusche es in einem Hochhaus gibt :x


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_SO ubelst Geil ^^_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Dezember 2009)

Hey ihr Langweiler jetzt macht irgendwas gescheites postet Bilder oder so wo was passiert ich will Action <.<.


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hey ihr Langweiler jetzt macht irgendwas gescheites postet Bilder oder so wo was passiert ich will Action <.<.





_KUNG-FU BROT!!_


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Dezember 2009)

nabönd ich geh jetzt penn0rn !


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nabönd ich geh jetzt penn0rn !



Gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du an sowas unerschütterliches zweifelst, wie dass Gott gut ist und der Teufel schlecht.

Kann ich nix widersprechen.

Soweit ich weiss hat Gott seinen Sohn hergegeben, um die Menschheit wieder mit ihm zu versöhnen zu können. Der Teufel dagegen versuchte dies zu verhindern. Gott schenkte uns den freien Willen, zu entscheiden. Der Teufel möchte uns knechten und uns seinen Willen aufzwingen. 

Es ist wie mit dem inneren Schweinehund. Für eine kurze Zeit denkst du, dass es doch nur gut für dich ist. Und dann siehst du dich mit 130 kilo aufm Kaputten Sofa und altem Fernseher mit 50 Jahre


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

mhh... bestand der satanismus nicht einfach aus dem grundsatz das sündigen gut ist? :O


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Dezember 2009)

GOtt ist tot und wir haben ihn getötet!


9 Satanistische Gebote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruppe 1:

Sind die neun satanischen Gebote, die die satanische Bibel eröffnen und dem Satanisten eine feste Grundlage bieten. 

Sie lauten: 

1. Satan repräsentiert Hingabe statt Enthaltsamkeit. 

2. Satan repräsentiert vitale Existenz statt spiritueller Hirngespinste. 

3. Satan repräsentiert reine Weisheit statt heuchlerischer Selbsttäuschung. 

4. Satan repräsentiert Güte gegenüber denen, die sie verdienen, statt an Undankbare verschwendete Liebe.

5. Satan repräsentiert Vergeltung statt Darbieten der anderen Wange.

6. Satan repräsentiert Verantwortung gegenüber Verantwortungsbewussten statt Sorge um psychische Vampire.

7. Satan repräsentiert den Menschen als bloß ein anderes Tier - manchmal besser, meistens schlechter als die vierbeinigen - das durch seine "göttliche spirituelle und intellektuelle Entwicklung" zum bösartigsten aller Tiere geworden ist.

8. Satan repräsentiert alle der sogenannten Sünden, da sie alle zur körperlichen, geistigen und emotionalen Genugtuung führen.

9. Satan ist der beste Freund, den die Kirche jemals hatte, da er sie über all die Jahre im Geschäft gehalten hat.


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Soweit ich weiss* hat Gott seinen Sohn hergegeben,...


und da fängt die ganze sache an


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh... bestand der satanismus nicht einfach aus dem grundsatz das sündigen gut ist? :O



Die opfern nur irgendwelche Viehcher und machen Blutpartie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> GOtt ist tot und wir haben ihn getötet!



_Und er bleibt auch tot _


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> GOtt ist tot und wir haben ihn getötet!



das hast du aus dem metal test xD


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Gott existiert nicht, der Teufel existiert nicht und allgemein ist die Religion nur eine Einbildung der Menschen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

was habe ich angerichtet ich wollte nur wissen ob es Dämonen gibt =/


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gott existiert nicht, der Teufel existiert nicht und allgemein ist die Religion nur eine Einbildung der Menschen.




/agree
atheismus ftw


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> ..., der Teufel existiert nicht ...


die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /agree
> atheismus ftw


So nacht ihr schwärmer see ya oder auch nicht


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /agree
> atheismus ftw



_Wegen SOlchen Diskusionen bin ich froh Atheist zu sein ^^_


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das hast du aus dem metal test xD


kopf gegen die wand prügel nein das habe ich von  Nietzsche

und zum satanismus 

hier 9 gebote


1. Satan repräsentiert Hingabe statt Enthaltsamkeit. 

2. Satan repräsentiert vitale Existenz statt spiritueller Hirngespinste. 

3. Satan repräsentiert reine Weisheit statt heuchlerischer Selbsttäuschung. 

4. Satan repräsentiert Güte gegenüber denen, die sie verdienen, statt an Undankbare verschwendete Liebe.

5. Satan repräsentiert Vergeltung statt Darbieten der anderen Wange.

6. Satan repräsentiert Verantwortung gegenüber Verantwortungsbewussten statt Sorge um psychische Vampire.

7. Satan repräsentiert den Menschen als bloß ein anderes Tier - manchmal besser, meistens schlechter als die vierbeinigen - das durch seine "göttliche spirituelle und intellektuelle Entwicklung" zum bösartigsten aller Tiere geworden ist.

8. Satan repräsentiert alle der sogenannten Sünden, da sie alle zur körperlichen, geistigen und emotionalen Genugtuung führen.

9. Satan ist der beste Freund, den die Kirche jemals hatte, da er sie über all die Jahre im Geschäft gehalten hat.


----------



## Ykon (26. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> GOtt ist tot und wir haben ihn getötet!



Friedrich Nietzsche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kopf gegen die wand prügel nein das habe ich von  Nietzsche



aber die antwort kommt auch einmal im metal test vor D:


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber die antwort kommt auch einmal im metal test vor D:



Du kamst auch mal in nem Test vor. Im Schwangerschaftstest deiner Mutter.


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber die antwort kommt auch einmal im metal test vor D:


ICH HAU DICH....oder auch nicht


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du kamst auch mal in nem Test vor. Im Schwangerschaftstest deiner Mutter.



pwned :<


----------



## Zonalar (26. Dezember 2009)

Wissen wird verschieden definiert. Aber ich rede nicht vom wissen, wie: Ich weiss, dass die Erdkrustenverschiebung die Erde verschiebt.

Sondern eher ein Wissen, dass man weiss, aber nie ganz und komplett verstehen wird.

Ich weiss, dass ich erschaffen wurde. In einer Welt, wo es sich nicht wirklich zu leben lohnt. Voller hass, Verzweiflung und Tod. In der wir uns selbst reingeritten haben. Wo Kriege in Namen Gottes ausgefochten wurden, damit nicht sie die Verantwortung eines solchen Blutbades übernehmen mussten.

Wenn du aber das Wunder Gottes mit deinen Augen erlebt hast, so wie ich selber, hat sich dein Glaube zu Wissen verwandelt. (komisch ausgedrückt...)

Ich wünschte, ihr würdet das auch. Aber Gott hat euch die freie Wahl gegeben. Er hält die Hand hin. Die Kirche besteht seit über 2000 jahren. Ihr müsst nur sein Angebot annehmen, und er wird sich euch offenbaren.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

die ersten beiden ensiferum alben sind göttlich! fällt mir grad so beim hören auf :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich wünschte, ihr würdet das auch. Aber Gott hat euch die freie Wahl gegeben. Er hält die Hand hin. Die Kirche besteht seit über 2000 jahren. Ihr müsst nur sein Angebot annehmen, und er wird sich euch offenbaren.



dadurch das sie im mittelalter den menschen angst gemacht hat und sie ausgepresst hat wie einen nassen schwamm


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Dezember 2009)

Welche 2 Tests sind postiiv, wenn sie negativ sind?
Der Aidstest und der Schwangershcaftstest vor deiner Geburt.
Ja, mir ist langweilig und ich muss wiederhol shceiße labern.


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die ersten beiden ensiferum alben sind göttlich! fällt mir grad so beim hören auf :O


Es zerstört dein trommelfell oder auch nicht


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wissen wird verschieden definiert. Aber ich rede nicht vom wissen, wie: Ich weiss, dass die Erdkrustenverschiebung die Erde verschiebt.
> 
> Sondern eher ein Wissen, dass man weiss, aber nie ganz und komplett verstehen wird.
> 
> ...


wir machens wie fast jeder heutzutage, wir werden erst gläubig, wenn wir alt und einsam sind und sonst am tag nichts zu tun haben, damit gott uns mehr mag oder wir weniger fegefeuer haben, kein plan was glaube so bewirken soll


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

*rülps* Also Dämonen 
[ ] Gibt es 
[ ] Gibt es nicht 
[ ] ich habe hunger


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

Ok nu geh ich really off SEE YA BABA











Ps: Oder auch nicht :-)


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *rülps* Also Dämonen
> [ ] Gibt es
> [x] Gibt es nicht
> [x] ich habe hunger


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *rülps* Also Dämonen
> [ ] Gibt es
> [ ] Gibt es nicht
> [ ] ich habe hunger
> [x] Mowl wir flamen grade Benji


----------



## Zonalar (26. Dezember 2009)

Die Kirche.... Was ist den eine Kirche in deinen Augen?

Eine Kirche sollte ein Ort sein, wo man Gottes Worte predigt und die Menschen lehrt, an diese zu halten. Sowie den Menschen zu helfen. Wo man Freunde findet. Schutz...

Wenn eine Kirche zu einem Ort wird, wo Gott nicht mehr das Grösste in der Kirche ist. Ist es eine Beleidigung, sowas als Kirche zu bezeichnen!


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Die Kirche.... Was ist den eine Kirche in deinen Augen?
> 
> Eine Kirche sollte ein Ort sein, wo man Gottes Worte predigt und die Menschen lehrt, an diese zu halten. Sowie den Menschen zu helfen. Wo man Freunde findet. Schutz...
> 
> Wenn eine Kirche zu einem Ort wird, wo Gott nicht mehr das Grösste in der Kirche ist. Ist es eine Beleidigung, sowas als Kirche zu bezeichnen!


also das glück, dass ich in der schulkapelle entfinde, ist nur darauf zurückzuführen, dass durch nen gottesdienst 2 schulstunden ausfallen und ich was zu fressen in form von hostien bekomme *hust*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Dezember 2009)

Die Diskussion ist sooo sinnlos. Sie unterhalten sich shcon seit tausenden Jahren, ob es Gott gibt oder nicht ohne Ergebniss. Also mowlt euch alle und Ende, es macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Die Kirche.... Was ist den eine Kirche in deinen Augen?
> 
> Eine Kirche sollte ein Ort sein, wo man Gottes Worte predigt und die Menschen lehrt, an diese zu halten. Sowie den Menschen zu helfen. Wo man Freunde findet. Schutz...
> 
> Wenn eine Kirche zu einem Ort wird, wo Gott nicht mehr das Grösste in der Kirche ist. Ist es eine Beleidigung, sowas als Kirche zu bezeichnen!



dann werd ich mal genauer
der papst
die kardinäle
und so ziemlich alle anderen leute die mit dem verein was zu tun hatten haben die menschen im mittelalter ( und zum teil heute noch) ausgenommen und ihnen von der hölle erzählt damit sie auch schön ihre ablassbriefchen kaufen... toller verein
und gottes wort, das ich nicht lache, irgendwann haben irgendwo ein paar leute mit hirngespinsten ein paar sachen aufgeschrieben und an sowas glauben manche menschen heute auch noch dran 
das ist in meinen augen lächerlich aber bitte, von mir aus kann jeder an das glauben was er will! mir egal, für mich sind das nicht mehr als hirngespinste


----------



## Zonalar (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss, Kronas.

Es gibt nur zuviele Christen, die den wahren Sinn des Christentums verloren haben. Zudem noch diese, welche es nur wegen des Geldes oder sonstige weltliche Dinge Christ sind.


----------



## Ykon (26. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist sooo sinnlos. Sie unterhalten sich shcon seit tausenden Jahren, ob es Gott gibt oder nicht ohne Ergebniss. Also mowlt euch alle und Ende, es macht keinen Sinn.



stimmt

es gibt nichts dämlicheres, als über Kirche, Gott und Glauben zu diskutieren. Ihr merkt doch selber wie hier die Meinungen auseinander gehen, also habt euch wieder lieb und betet von mir aus mich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Supernatural = allerbeste Serie <3



genau! das ist auch bewiesen!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> stimmt
> 
> es gibt nichts dämlicheres, als über Kirche, Gott und Glauben zu diskutieren. Ihr merkt doch selber wie hier die Meinungen auseinander gehen, also habt euch wieder lieb und betet von mir aus mich an
> 
> ...



/target ykon
/beten

krieg ich jetzt irwas? :O


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann werd ich mal genauer
> der papst
> die kardinäle
> und so ziemlich alle anderen leute die mit dem verein was zu tun hatten haben die menschen im mittelalter ( und zum teil heute noch) ausgenommen und ihnen von der hölle erzählt damit sie auch schön ihre ablassbriefchen kaufen... toller verein
> ...


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codex_Gigas
das ding ist weit größer als die bibel und wurde von einem einzigen menschen verfasst, warum sollte nicht auch die bibel nicht von nur einem kerl verfasst worden sein?


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_Ich bin off :/

Wen es um Religion geht reagiere ich wie n Metalhead auf nem 50 Cent Konzert_


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *rülps* Also Dämonen
> [x] Gibt es
> [x] Gibt es nicht
> [x] ich habe hunger
> [x] ich will kekse


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codex_Gigas
> das ding ist weit größer als die bibel und wurde von einem einzigen menschen verfasst, warum sollte nicht auch die bibel nicht von nur einem kerl verfasst worden sein?



von mir aus wurde das teil dann eben nur von einem geschrieben, im endeffekt macht das keinen unterschied


----------



## Ykon (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /target ykon
> /beten
> 
> krieg ich jetzt irwas? :O



Ein Wochenende im Paradies?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ein Wochenende im Paradies?



geht auch ne wacken karte für 2010?


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> von mir aus wurde das teil dann eben nur von einem geschrieben, im endeffekt macht das keinen unterschied


im prinzip sollte dich der satz darin unterstützten, dass die bibel nur hirngespenster von 1 oder mehreren leuten sein könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> geht auch ne wacken karte für 2010?



LOL! Hast du immer noch nicht gemerkt das die beiden Sachen dasselbe sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> im prinzip sollte dich der satz darin unterstützten, dass die bibel nur hirngespenster von 1 oder mehreren leuten sein könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is ja auch so :O


Petersburg schrieb:


> LOL! Hast du immer noch nicht gemerkt das die beiden Sachen dasselbe sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Dezember 2009)

Du, soll ich wirklich anfangen, Gründe aufzuzählen, warum die Bibel nicht nur von einem Menschen geschrieben wurde?

nein. Zudem würde dies niemandem weiterhelfen. Für mich wäre es mühseelig. Für euch langweilig. Also hab ich kein Grund dafür


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> LOL! Hast du immer noch nicht gemerkt das die beiden Sachen dasselbe sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


erinnert mich irgendwie an den dib comic, in dem der teufel jan das ewige paradis geben wir und jan ein ewiges wacken haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> geht auch ne wacken karte für 2010?



ungern, gab schon zu viele anfragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> ungern, gab schon zu viele anfragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann hat das beten ja gar nichts gebracht :<


und benji, is mir schnurz ob das ding von 1 oder 54690747946907089 leuten geschrieben wurde, da steht für mich nichts relevantes drin und im groben kern geht es doch eh nur um GOTT IST SUPER BLAAAAARGHHH!11


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> genau! das ist auch bewiesen!!!



habe schon die 3 Staffel gesehn OHMAN die is so geil ich sage nur weiblicher dämon Und hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann hat das beten ja gar nichts gebracht :<


woher kenn ich das nur *zu benji schiel*


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Benji, so oft du es versuchst, du wirst hier keinen "bekehren" können.


----------



## Ykon (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann hat das beten ja gar nichts gebracht :<



sei froh, dass du nicht derjenige bist, der die ganzen karten (edit:vorher stand hier katzen o0) verteilen muss :/


btw: grad 31er kill streak bei mw2 *cheer*


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> erinnert mich irgendwie an den dib comic, in dem der teufel jan das ewige paradis geben wir und jan ein ewiges wacken haben will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> sei froh, dass du nicht derjenige bist, der die ganzen katzen verteilen muss :/
> 
> 
> btw: grad 31er kill streak bei mw2 *cheer*



wer zum teufel hat sich katzen gewünscht? q_q


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


yay for dib lexikon rexo


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Dezember 2009)

An Wiehnachten werden sie besonders warm XD.
hi, ich suche sex
man dein penis gefällt mir, ist ja geil.
Der erste sieht total deppert aus und der zweite ist 70...


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> yay for dib lexikon rexo


_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den 2ten Teil vergessen ^^_


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Wie mir eine meiner Quellen berichtet ist Lachmann ein Emo-Weibchen im stolzen Alter von 17!


----------



## Ykon (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wer zum teufel hat sich katzen gewünscht? q_q



look @ teh edit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Dezember 2009)

Nunja. Wenn hier niemand zuhören will, dann ziehe ich weiter und zieh mir einen Film rein.

Macht euch nur lustig. ich meins ernst. Es ist einfach, menschen zu verletzen, aber wie lange dauert es, diese Wunden zu schliessen?

Gute Nacht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Dezember 2009)

hi marcel ich wünsch dir einen richtig schönen weihnachtsfeiertag... hoffentlich hatte dein weihnachtsmann eine dicken sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie geht´s
Neue Nahcricht :O
MAcel is übrigens Fakename^^


----------



## Ykon (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wer zum teufel hat sich katzen gewünscht? q_q



look @ teh edit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Macht euch nur lustig. ich meins ernst. Es ist einfach, menschen zu verletzen, aber wie lange dauert es, diese Wunden zu schliessen?


genau deswegen tun wir es ja *hust*


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Macht euch nur lustig. ich meins ernst. Es ist einfach, menschen zu verletzen, aber wie lange dauert es, diese Wunden zu schliessen?


"Bis du heiratet ist es wieder vorbei" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> look @ teh edit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohhh xD
jetzt ergibt das sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

Morgen kommt meine Cousine Und ich Will nicht geweckt werden xD


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Morgen kommt meine Cousine Und ich Will nicht geweckt werden xD


Cousinen sind toll :S


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Morgen kommt meine Cousine Und ich Will nicht geweckt werden xD



höhö
da fällt mir was ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein kumpel von mir hat an weihnachten, als er besoffen war, ausversehen seine cousine angemacht xD


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> höhö
> da fällt mir was ein
> 
> 
> ...


Ist ja net schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Cousinen sind toll :S



wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So geht es allen Metalheads xD 
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist ja net schlimm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gestzlich gesehen ist es glaub ich sogar nichtmal verboten oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Dezember 2009)

hi, brauche sex
Wieder der Depperte :O.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wieso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil meine Cousine mir dieses Jahr die zwei Kleinkinder abgenommen hat... bzw. es immer noch tut. Warum müssen Verwandte auch immer ihre Kinder mit anschleppen? Ist ja nervig -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil meine Cousine mir dieses Jahr die zwei Kleinkinder abgenommen hat... bzw. es immer noch tut. Warum müssen Verwandte auch immer ihre Kinder mit anschleppen? Ist ja nervig -.-




Ich dachte schon was anderes :x


----------



## Ykon (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> höhö
> da fällt mir was ein
> 
> 
> ...



kann doch passieren - wenn sie gut aussieht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gestzlich gesehen ist es glaub ich sogar nichtmal verboten oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist es auch nicht, auch wenn es gesellschaftlich wohl nicht gerne gesehen ist... also halt dich zurück Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon was anderes :x



nicht nur du :x


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon was anderes :x


War mir klar, dass du an andere Sachen denkst...


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> kann doch passieren - wenn sie gut aussieht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tut sie wohl auch xD


Razyl schrieb:


> Ist es auch nicht, auch wenn es gesellschaftlich wohl nicht gerne gesehen ist... also halt dich zurück Lachmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab keine :/


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_Mir is Langweilig_


----------



## Ykon (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tut sie wohl auch xD



na dann seh ich da nichts verwerfliches dran ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> na dann seh ich da nichts verwerfliches dran ;D



es muss ja in der familie bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> War mir klar, dass du an andere Sachen denkst...




ja und wen meine Cousine Zu mir Kommen würde Für das würde ich nicht nein sagen LOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Ykon (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> es muss ja in der familie bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wenns an Heilig Abend war erst recht ;P


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab keine :/


Armes Lachmann =( 
Naja ich geh dann mal schlafen. Zum Glück ist morgen der letzte Weihnachtsfeiertag!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> und wenns an Heilig Abend war erst recht ;P



wuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


epic win xD


nacht razyl ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde dann auch bei dem sanften Klang von Disturbed einpennen. Nachti.


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_Major Arschloch
Obermarschel ze Arscht Philip Arschloch xD_


----------



## Ykon (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wuhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mit dem schönen Satz darunter: "I thought it was my christmas gift!"


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich werde dann auch bei dem sanften Klang von Disturbed einpennen. Nachti.



nacht pop


Ykon schrieb:


> mit dem schönen Satz darunter: "I thought it was my christmas gift!"



xD


----------



## Ykon (26. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich werde dann auch bei dem sanften Klang von Disturbed einpennen. Nachti.



wie kann man bei disturbed einschlafen? Oder wars doch Ironie? 
es ist wirklich viiiel zu spät :X


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_Lachmann ?? schon Ärzte wg geguckt

@Ykon es is Alko der schlaft nur zu Disturbed ein ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> wie kann man bei disturbed einschlafen? Oder wars doch Ironie?
> es ist wirklich viiiel zu spät :X



alkos blutkörperchen sind kleine gesichter von den disturbed bandmitgliedern


Rexo schrieb:


> _Lachmann ?? schon Ärzte wg geguckt_


_

bin noch nicht dazu gekommen D:
das mach ich später ^^_


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *alkos blutkörperchen sind kleine gesichter von den disturbed bandmitgliedern
> *
> 
> bin noch nicht dazu gekommen D:
> das mach ich später ^^



_OK :/

Dan musstest du Amon Amarth Blutkorberchen haben ^^_


----------



## Ykon (26. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> @Ykon es is Alko der schlaft nur zu Disturbed ein ^^_



stimmt... schon ganz vergessen, wo ich hier eigentlich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Dezember 2009)

-.- Ich hab vergessen.
Der Grossteil von euch is sturzbetrunken (oder mindestens angetrunken)

Nunja, gn8 nochma.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _OK :/
> 
> Dan musstest du Amon Amarth Blutkorberchen haben ^^_



zurzeit eher debauchery oder finntroll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ benji
das war nur lekraan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nacht


----------



## Ykon (26. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> -.- Ich hab vergessen.
> Der Grossteil von euch is sturzbetrunken (oder mindestens angetrunken)



???

...

?


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> zurzeit eher debauchery oder finntroll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Ich dan welche von den Sonata Arctica Mitgliedern 

p.s wtf !!

gerade n sxong wiedergefunden dne ich seit jahren suche

_


----------



## Zonalar (26. Dezember 2009)

@ Lachmann:
Neeein^^ Er war nur der einzige, ders geoutet hat^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> @ Lachmann:
> Neeein^^ Er war nur der einzige, ders geoutet hat^^



na, der NS ist alkoholfreie zone ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

Aus langeweile mix ich Jetzt wieder Live on Air ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_GUten Nacht bin jetzt wierklich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

nacht rexo

*fast alle alben von ensiferum jetzt hab*


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

Gn8 ich bin weg


----------



## Ykon (26. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Gn8 ich bin weg



Nacht. Ich bin auch im Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Lachmann
Geh du auch mal schlafen und gönn deinem Kopf ein bisschen Pause von dem ganzen Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das kann ja nicht mal für dich gut sein *g*


gn8


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Nacht. Ich bin auch im Bett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hör jetzt schon seid 8 uhr ununterbrochen ensiferum mit meinem neuen headset q_q
meine ohren tun weh aber das war es mir wert xD

bin dann jetzt auch mal weg =O
gute nacht


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2009)

Nabend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend



abend du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2009)

nix mehr los hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nix mehr los hier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch voll...


----------



## Dominau (26. Dezember 2009)

um halb 4 sind halt nicht viele am pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

Ohman es leben noch welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> um halb 4 sind halt nicht viele am pc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nich so wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan is da Tzzz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (26. Dezember 2009)

ok. schnell benehmen, dann gehts weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> ok. schnell benehmen, dann gehts weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lilly is eh im tief schlaf xD


----------



## Dominau (26. Dezember 2009)

mein internet auch 

umso später umso langsamerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> mein internet auch
> 
> umso später umso langsamerer
> 
> ...



Eigentlich sollts ja andersherum sein weil mehr offline gehen :>


----------



## Dominau (26. Dezember 2009)

simmt....

meins is halt blöd


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollts ja andersherum sein weil mehr offline gehen :>


vll isses son inet zum kurbeln, und abends sind die dann müder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (26. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll isses son inet zum kurbeln, und abends sind die dann müder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



neee... hamsterrad!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll isses son inet zum kurbeln, und abends sind die dann müder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xd sehr lustige Vorstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> neee... hamsterrad!


sei halt nich so geizig mim futter!


----------



## Dominau (26. Dezember 2009)

mal schauen obs was zu essen kriegt...

müsste ich aber runter laufen und dafür brauch ich erstmal licht

also muss es schneller laufen um noch mehr strom zu erzeugen, mein pc frisst ja schon einiges


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

Tja das halt doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (26. Dezember 2009)

blöde hamster..

kann man sich nicht drauf verlassen

auf weinachten wünsch ich mir ne freundin, die läuft schneller


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> blöde hamster..
> 
> kann man sich nicht drauf verlassen
> 
> auf weinachten wünsch ich mir ne freundin, die läuft schneller


tja, nur die wirst nicht nur mit futter antreiben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> tja, nur die wirst nicht nur mit futter antreiben können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit was dan? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (26. Dezember 2009)

mit liebe natürlich!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

Egal ich sage jetzt auch mal so langsam nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (26. Dezember 2009)

gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich geh dann auch pennen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2009)

nacht euch beiden^^


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch mal weg.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Dezember 2009)

gn8


----------



## Arosk (26. Dezember 2009)

lebt noch was?


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

+


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Abend


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_Weis einer wie ich den TV an mein Laptop anschliesen kanne ?

Will gerne mit pc sachen aufnehmen was auf dem TV lauft _


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weis einer wie ich den TV an mein Laptop anschliesen kanne ?
> 
> Will gerne mit pc sachen aufnehmen was auf dem TV lauft _


ka


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weis einer wie ich den TV an mein Laptop anschliesen kanne ?
> 
> Will gerne mit pc sachen aufnehmen was auf dem TV lauft _


Das weiß Google


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das weiß Google



_Googel hasst mich :/_


----------



## Chínín (26. Dezember 2009)

N'abend allerseits....


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> (~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Mach es weg mach es weg mach es weg!!!!!

_


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Mach es weg mach es weg mach es weg!!!!!
> 
> _


NVER AEVER


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Mach es weg mach es weg mach es weg!!!!!
> 
> _


Ich weis nicht was du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (26. Dezember 2009)

was kann man tolles in seine Sig packen? Mir fällt grad nix ein :<


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> was kann man tolles in seine Sig packen? Mir fällt grad nix ein :<



hmm... wie wärs mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_Wie findet ihr eigentlich meine neue Sig ??_


----------



## Chínín (26. Dezember 2009)

@Petersburg: kam mir auch schon innen Sinn, aber is ja leider zu groß :-/

@Rexo: geht....halt ne normale Sig


----------



## Chínín (26. Dezember 2009)

kurz afk, im Screenshotordner von WoW wühlen, könnt ein wenig dauern


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

@Rexo die vorher war besser!
@Chínín dann nimm das bild als Avatar so wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

dubidu ... ich hab nüchts zu tun >_>


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> @Petersburg: kam mir auch schon innen Sinn, aber is ja leider zu groß :-/
> 
> @Rexo: geht....halt ne normale Sig



_pff...versuch es doch ma mit Deviantart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KLick mich_


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Die Signatur selber find ich eig recht nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Scheiss drauf es is Daxter und er hat n ipod xD _


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_Lekraan mach deine SIg doch bitte mittig ^^_


----------



## Chínín (26. Dezember 2009)

hm, im Ordner hab ich zwar paar nette Bilder....aber die sind alle so groß, und wenn man dann die Auflösung runterdreht, erkennt man net mehr den Sinn....doof

ich glaub, ich lass den Kater im Avatar....mit meiner Sig is noch das Problem, dass ich die Kontodaten von meinem Allvatar Konto nimmer weiß 

der warri ist nun 64, ist tank und hat VZ und Juwe über 300....


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> hm, im Ordner hab ich zwar paar nette Bilder....aber die sind alle so groß, und wenn man dann die Auflösung runterdreht, erkennt man net mehr den Sinn....doof
> 
> ich glaub, ich lass den Kater im Avatar....mit meiner Sig is noch das Problem, dass ich die Kontodaten von meinem Allvatar Konto nimmer weiß
> 
> der warri ist nun 64, ist tank und hat VZ und Juwe über 300....



mach alles aber keine wow char signatur X.x die dinger sind totaler crap


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

Mir ist malweider langweilig habe jetzt F.E.A.R durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (26. Dezember 2009)

btw, in dem Ordner hab ich noch Pics von Naxx wipes vor 3.1 

Gott, wie scheisse man damals noch aussah -,-
Heiler hatten noch 15k hp, und waren öfters ma schnell übern Haufen geschossen....

Ein Tank mit unbuffed über 30k hp war epic 
hab einmal nen DK mit BiS Hp Gear gesehen, der hatte raidbuffed 40k hp, das schaffen die tanks heute unbuffed :x


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> hm, im Ordner hab ich zwar paar nette Bilder....aber die sind alle so groß, und wenn man dann die Auflösung runterdreht, erkennt man net mehr den Sinn....doof
> 
> ich glaub, ich lass den Kater im Avatar....mit meiner Sig is noch das Problem, dass ich die Kontodaten von meinem Allvatar Konto nimmer weiß
> 
> der warri ist nun 64, ist tank und hat VZ und Juwe über 300....



_
Wie Gesagt versuch ma Deviantart

Gib das ein als z.b Tauren sig dan suchst dier einfach eine ohne namen raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.deviantart.com/_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Dezember 2009)

Rexo hast du die Sig selbstgemacht?


----------



## Chínín (26. Dezember 2009)

thx, werd ich ma reinshcaun


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

meine neue sigi ist toll xD


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

Bald hat dieser Thread 6000 Seiten :O


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Rexo hast du die Sig selbstgemacht?



_
Nein Hotgoblin hat sie mier gemacht ich versuche gerade auch selber ne sig zu machne mit CS4 die Resultate sind aber noch bescheiden 

Wiso?_


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> meine neue sigi ist toll xD



es heißt gentleman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht gentelman!


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> es heißt gentleman
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ups vertippet xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ups vertippet xD



jajajajaja xD


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jajajajaja xD


joa wär mir aber auch garnet aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (26. Dezember 2009)

schlag dir auf die Nase.....dann musst du niesen....dann blutet dir die Nase....du gehst dir die Nase waschen, hast se gleichzeitig noch geputzt...praktisch oder? mit einem schlag alle Probleme gelöst : D


----------



## Soladra (26. Dezember 2009)

guten abend


----------



## Chínín (26. Dezember 2009)

hm, der dir einen Fußbal und stell dich etwa 2 Meter von einer Wand entfernt auf und werf in einem Winkel von etwa 30° anne Wand,dann sollte der passend gelandet sein....glaub mir, eigene Erfahrung


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Lalala...
Der DLC ist die schrecklichste Sache in der Gaming-Branche der letzten 15 Jahre... lachhaft einfach nur. Die gesamte Politik der Entwickler ist so dermaßen dreist


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> So, bin mal off --> Scary Movie anschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dass schau ich nebenbei Oo aber na denne gn8


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Lachmann ist verliebt in Edou!


----------



## Soladra (26. Dezember 2009)

krank biste? Hör die Ärzte. Hilft immer ^^ obwohl... die Ärzte helfen auch, wenn man nicht krank ist... hmmm...


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann ist verliebt in Edou!


Edou ist verliebt in Miley diese aussage trifft lachmann kritisch lachmann stirbt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Edou ist verliebt in Miley diese aussage trifft lachmann kritisch lachmann stirbt!



irgendwie nicht Ó_o


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> irgendwie nicht Ó_o


laut razyl bist du in misch verliebt also müsste diese aussage dir dass herz brechen!!! XDDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> laut razyl bist du in misch verliebt also müsste diese aussage dir dass herz brechen!!! XDDD



dann hat razyl gelogen =O


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann hat razyl gelogen =O


dann bin ich beruhigt einen moment dachte ich du bist gay Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> dann bin ich beruhigt einen moment dachte ich du bist gay Oo



niemals Ó_ó


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> niemals Ó_ó


yay dass ist gut


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou, du glaubst doch wohl selber nicht, dass Lachmann hetero ist oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

bin weg zum kumpel
adios


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Edou, du glaubst doch wohl selber nicht, dass Lachmann hetero ist oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



XD


DER schrieb:


> bin weg zum kumpel
> adios


ICH WUSSTE ES DU SCHWUCHTEL!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Edou, du glaubst doch wohl selber nicht, dass Lachmann hetero ist oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hör ma freund, ich bin mindestens doppelt so hetero wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis später jungs & mädels


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hör ma freund, ich bin mindestens doppelt so hetero wie du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Aussage kann man falsch verstehen...


JAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Aussage kann man falsch verstehen...
> 
> 
> JAAAAAAAAAH!


joa kann man 


und WTF oO


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Oh weh, Kindheitserinnerungen oO


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh weh, Kindheitserinnerungen oO


Rly? omg


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Ach weißt du Edou, auf RTL II lief früher viele Sachen, die man gezwungener Maßen geschaut hat.


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach weißt du Edou, auf RTL II lief früher viele Sachen, die man gezwungener Maßen geschaut hat.


joa kenn ich xD nur bei mir eher super rtl-.- zum glück kann ich erinnerungen verdrängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> joa kenn ich xD nur bei mir eher super rtl-.- zum glück kann ich erinnerungen verdrängen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch... boah, wer war nochmal Edou?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Aussage kann man falsch verstehen...



das ich mindestens doppelt so "männlich" bin wie du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich auch... boah, wer war nochmal Edou?



wer war dieser depp?


DER schrieb:


> das ich mindestens doppelt so "männlich" bin wie du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein,dass du so hetero bist dass du es schon mit männern machst xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Nein,dass du so hetero bist dass du es schon mit männern machst xD



das nennt man dann homosexuell nicht heterosexuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das ich mindestens doppelt so "männlich" bin wie du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doppelt so männlich, kann man auch derbe falsch verstehen oO


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das nennt man dann homosexuell nicht heterosexuell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schon klar....du bist doppelt so hetero wie razyl also machst du es nichtmehr mit frauen sondern mit männern was dich wiederum wie du nun sagtest zum homo macht


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doppelt so männlich, kann man auch derbe falsch verstehen oO



ihr habt doch alle probleme q_q


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ihr habt doch alle probleme q_q


wenigstens lassen wir sie uns nicht anmerken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> schon klar....du bist doppelt so hetero wie razyl also machst du es nichtmehr mit frauen sondern mit männern was dich wiederum wie du nun sagtest zum homo macht



so gesehen müsste ich es dann aber mit mehr frauen machen ... nicht mit männern
kleiner logikfehler deinerseits q_q


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so gesehen müsste ich es dann aber mit mehr frauen machen ... nicht mit männern
> kleiner logikfehler deinerseits q_q


nein du bist schon so hetero dass du es nichtmehr mit frauen machen kannnst also wirst du zu einem Hömö


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Manchmal denkt man Lachmann ist 24/7 besoffen oÖ


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Manchmal denkt man Lachmann ist 24/7 besoffen oÖ


ist dass nicht so?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> nein du bist schon so hetero dass du es nichtmehr mit frauen machen kannnst also wirst du zu einem Hömö



das wär dann aber homosexuell nicht heterosexuell, edou ... je mehr hetero deste mehr frauen! nicht männer 


Razyl schrieb:


> Manchmal denkt man Lachmann ist 24/7 besoffen oÖ



pff :<


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Manchmal denkt man Lachmann ist 24/7 besoffen oÖ



Denkt man bei dir auch manchmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Denkt man bei dir auch manchmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wäre mir neu, dass ich so viel stumpfsinn schreibe, wie Lachmann. Zudem ich Alkohol nur selten trinke - tja, fail für dich Petersburg.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu, dass ich so viel stumpfsinn schreibe, wie Lachmann. Zudem ich Alkohol nur selten trinke - tja, fail für dich Petersburg.



ich schreib keinen stumpfsinn :O


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das wär dann aber homosexuell nicht heterosexuell, edou ... je mehr hetero deste mehr frauen! nicht männer
> 
> 
> pff :<


Ok du bist hetero Mrs.Lachmann


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich schreib keinen stumpfsinn :O


Manchmal schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ABer das tut jeder hier, nur weniger als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ok du bist hetero Mr.Lachmann



/fix´d


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /fix´d


Vergiss es MRS.LACHMANN


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu, dass ich so viel stumpfsinn schreibe, wie Lachmann. Zudem ich Alkohol nur selten trinke - tja, fail für dich Petersburg.



Ich traue betrunkenen Leuten nicht o.Ô 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Manchmal schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nur manchmal ^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich traue betrunkenen Leuten nicht o.Ô
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann kann ich dir ja nie trauen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Vergiss es MR.LACHMANN



/fix´d


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> leider kann ich nichtmehr  /fix´d da ich eine FRAU BIN!!!!!


dass nen ich elegant ge/fixed


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann kann ich dir ja nie trauen.



Ich dir auch nicht... schade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich trage rosa tütüs und trinke aus pinken tee tassen



nichts gefixed, das war schon so


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich dir auch nicht... schade.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sehr, sehr, sehr billiger Konter. 
Und dir würde ich sowieso nie trauen... dafür hast du zuviele Ähnlichkeiten mit Lachmann.


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nichts gefixed, das war schon so


ok manchmal trage ich ro...rosa tütüs weil meine freundin es so will....aber ich trinke nie nie aus pinke tee tassen ausser dienstags

/ironie off


Schwachfug


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr, sehr billiger Konter.
> Und dir würde ich sowieso nie trauen... dafür hast du zuviele Ähnlichkeiten mit Lachmann.



Ich hasse dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr, sehr billiger Konter.
> Und dir würde ich sowieso nie trauen... dafür hast du zuviele Ähnlichkeiten mit Lachmann.



ich glaub du magst mich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Edou schrieb:


> ok manchmal trage ich ro...rosa tütüs weil meine freundin es so will....aber ich trinke nie nie aus pinke tee tassen ausser dienstags



ich wusste es


----------



## Soladra (26. Dezember 2009)

bei mir auch?


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich glaub du magst mich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


den rest /quoten ist ganz nützlich werter herr ähem miss lachmann


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> meine mama hat mich heute erwischt als ich versucht habe ihren BH anzuziehen


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hasse dich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das stört mich nicht im geringsten.



DER schrieb:


> ich glaub du magst mich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


STIMMT NET!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> STIMMT NET!



aber dann sei nicht so phöse zu mir :<



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_I'm Firing My Laser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

Jo lachmann...man merkt dass deine Intelligenz  nicht sonderlich hoch ist und du andere stets beleidigen musst.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wo ist mein pinkes poni?



/fix´d

that´s funny


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber dann sei nicht so phöse zu mir :<
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin nicht böse zu dir :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

uiiihhh
rey misteryo gegen undertak0r


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Jo Man merkt das meine Inteligenz nicht besonders hoch ist und ich nur leute beleidigen kanne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
/fixd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry edou konnte nich wiederstehen ^^_


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> /fix´d
> 
> that´s funny


poni wird mit y also Pony geschrieben

/e rexo...bei dir pack ich die ganzen furry sachen aus also pass auf


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht böse zu dir :<



ok <:
tralilala


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> poni wird mit y also Pony geschrieben
> 
> /e rexo...bei dir pack ich die ganzen furry sachen aus also pass



ob poni oder pony, du weißt was gemeint ist


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> poni wird mit y also Pony geschrieben
> 
> /e rexo...bei dir pack ich die ganzen furry sachen aus also pass auf


_
Versuchs doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ob poni oder pony, du weißt was gemeint ist


soll ich dich reporten? du hast einen doppelpost gemacht!


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ok <:
> tralilala


Braves Lachmann...


Spoiler



der Typ glaubt echt alles oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> soll ich dich reporten? du hast einen doppelpost gemacht!



hf & gl

@ razyl
ich wußte es :<


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> @ razyl
> ich wußte es :<


Ich hab aber DIE Idee:
Ich entwickele ein "DER Lachmann"-Kuscheltier. Ich werde reich und du berühmt!


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hf & gl
> 
> @ razyl
> ich wußte es :<


danke aber ich  begebe mich nicht auf dein tiefes Niveau ok nur kurz um rexo zu beweisen dass ich es ernst meine Du kleiner Tierver**********!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab aber DIE Idee:
> Ich entwickele ein "DER Lachmann"-Kuscheltier. Ich werde reich und du berühmt!



die will keiner kaufen :O
die sind zu evyl froztbytten grym nordic satanik und trve


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die will keiner kaufen :O
> die sind zu evyl froztbytten grym nordic satanik und trve


Die sind ja auch für angehende Metalhead Kinder!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> danke aber ich  begebe mich nicht *auf dein tiefes Niveau* ok nur kurz um rexo zu beweisen dass ich es ernst meine Du kleiner Tierver**********!



so tief kommst du garnicht


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so tief kommst du garnicht


oh doch,aber ich will es garnicht


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so tief kommst du garnicht



xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die sind ja auch für angehende Metalhead Kinder!



dann ist es ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

ey es is ja schon nachtschwärmer


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> oh doch,aber ich will es garnicht



wage ich zu bezweifeln mein kleiner


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wage ich zu bezweifeln mein kleiner


wer geht zu wacken du oder ich? oder hats du noch karten bekommen hm? du kleine


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann ist es ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also abgemacht:
100% Gewinn an mich, der Ruhm geht an dich. Top!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> wer geht zu wacken du oder ich? oder hats du noch karten bekommen hm? du kleine



ich krieg meine zum geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und was haben die karten mit tiefem niveau zu tun?


Razyl schrieb:


> Also abgemacht:
> 100% Gewinn an mich, der Ruhm geht an dich. Top!



passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also abgemacht:
> 100% Gewinn an mich, der Ruhm geht an dich. Top!


dann wird er auf der straße angesprochen: 'hey, das ist aber ein schlechtes lachmann kuscheltier kostüm!'


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich krieg meine zum geburtstag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nichts ich wollte dich nur nochmal drann erinnern


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann wird er auf der straße angesprochen: 'hey, das ist aber ein schlechtes lachmann kuscheltier kostüm!'


Mir doch egal dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> nichts ich wollte dich nur nochmal drann erinnern



hast du gut gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Haha, Lachmann wurde nie geboren. Der ist ein Alien!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha, Lachmann wurde nie geboren. Der ist ein Alien!



wie kommst du denn dadrauf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

So da lachmann mich aufs tiefste beleidigt hab ich kein bock mehr und sag tschüss....CU


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie kommst du denn dadrauf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wissen... Wissen, lieber Lachmann.


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> So da lachmann mich aufs tiefste beleidigt hab ich kein bock mehr und sag tschüss....CU


ich hab zuerst gelesen aufs tiefste befriedigt oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> So da lachmann mich aufs tiefste beleidigt hab ich kein bock mehr und sag tschüss....CU



tschüssi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wissen... Wissen, lieber Lachmann.



na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> na dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ey komm ma icq


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_Komme zu MSN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ey komm ma icq



wieso? =O




> halt einfach die fresse...


jetzt wird edou auch noch gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Komme zu MSN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


MSN = Crap


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wieso? =O
> 
> 
> halt einfach die fresse...
> ...


ich will... reden... *über die lippe schleck*


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich will... reden... *über die lippe schleck*



Ó_ó
ehmm... ok


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

Mir ist langweilig, also poste ich einfach nur diesen Smilie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig, also poste ich einfach nur diesen Smilie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


es sind aber 5 smilies
bitte benutze den plural


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich will... reden... *über die lippe schleck*


OMG U SEE JEEPER CREEPER´ s 2 ..


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_
Bin Duschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> OMG U SEE JEEPER CREEPER´ s 2 ..


hä? das hab ich mir grad ausgedacht


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hä? das hab ich mir grad ausgedacht


lol


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas &#8206;(22:47):
...reden...

Kronas &#8206;(22:47):
Kronas hat Dir eine Einladung gesendet für 4 gewinnt
Annehmen    Ablehnen    

Kronas &#8206;(22:47):
EY

ich wusste es q_q


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> es sind aber 5 smilies
> bitte benutze den plural



Nie im leben da poste ich lieber diesen Smilie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas &#8206;(22:51):
wir haben geredet!
Lachmann &#8206;(22:51):
ich fühle mich so benutzt :<

wer weiß was gerade geschehen ist?^^


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2009)

abeeend


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

moin mooooooooooh


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abeeend


da kuh in da stall


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

hast du von mir
du sau


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hast du von mir
> du sau



ne, von nawato =O glaub ich


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ne, von nawato =O glaub ich


dem hab ichs auch gesendet xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dem hab ichs auch gesendet xD



dann hat er es mir danach gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wo ist der eigentlich? q_q er war lange nimmehr icq on :<


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dem hab ichs auch gesendet xD



des hast es doch sowieso allen gesendet den du kennst^^


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

ey peter geh doch net off nachdem DU mir ne vier gewinnt einladung gesendet hast


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ey peter geh doch net off nachdem DU mir ne vier gewinnt einladung gesendet hast



das nenn ich skill xD


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ey peter geh doch net off nachdem DU mir ne vier gewinnt einladung gesendet hast



du hast ja die ganze zeit nicht geantwortet oder die einladung angenommen!


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> du hast ja die ganze zeit nicht geantwortet oder die einladung angenommen!


ich hab angenommen da gingst du off


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

B5, Hit or miss
Fire the cannons, let 'em rip
Some keg powder to do the trick
Exploding hull must&#65279; make you sick
Battleship, battleship 
We sunk your battleship

D3, Hit or miss
Evade your fire and give the slip
Only to put you in death's grip
Watch you sink into the drip
Battleship, battleship
We sunk your battleship

C4, Hit or miss
You suck as pirates and&#65279; won't be missed
Ye be left with no pot to piss
A permanent vacation in the black abyss
Battleship, battleship
We sunk your battleship

E6, Hit or miss
Your boat ablaze in mist
To destroy your vessel is complete bliss
It's our pleasure to sink your ship
Battleship, battleship
We sunk your battleship

best lyrics ever


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

boooooah hab ich peter fertig gemacht


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas &#8206;(23:06):
ICH HABE WILDEN GESCHLECHTSVERKEHR MIT DEINEM DRITTEN MAGEN LAAAASS MICH



verdammt ich hab angst


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Ihr seid echte Looser, wenn ihr gegen Kronas in Vier Gewinnt verliert...


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Kronas &#8206;(23:06):
> ICH HABE WILDEN GESCHLECHTSVERKEHR MIT DEINEM DRITTEN MAGEN LAAAASS MICH
> 
> 
> ...



wie ist der da überhaupt dran gekommen? Ó_o


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Kronas &#8206;(23:06):
> ICH HABE WILDEN GESCHLECHTSVERKEHR MIT DEINEM DRITTEN MAGEN LAAAASS MICH
> 
> 
> ...


ich hätte 2 euro drauf wetten können, dass du das hier postest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_So wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wie ist der da überhaupt dran gekommen? Ó_o




weiß ich nicht ...

ich seh ihn nicht...

ich spür ihn nciht...

DAS macht mir doch Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hätte 2 euro drauf wetten können, dass du das hier postest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tja das hättest du machen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rexo schrieb:


> _So wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wb


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

hach is das Toll Family Guy Zu schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

moo du fieser doppelposter


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> weiß ich nicht ...
> 
> ich seh ihn nicht...
> 
> ...



dreh dich ganz langsam um q_q


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> hach is das Toll Family Guy Zu schauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Brian is cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> moo du fieser doppelposter



schreib was dazwischen das nächste mal


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> schreib was dazwischen das nächste mal


ich bin grad ganz woanders zwischen


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

dreck X.x
ein kumpel von mir geht am montag zum swashbuckle,hsb und dark tranquility konzert X.x
ich will den dickem auch live sehen :<


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

Es ist so... kalt. Ich glaube ich mach lieber mal das Fenster zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Es ist so... kalt. Ich glaube ich mach lieber mal das Fenster zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


razyl wird dich sicher wärmen


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dreh dich ganz langsam um q_q



negativ ich seh ihn nich



Kronas schrieb:


> ich bin grad ganz woanders zwischen



zwischen den ********* von lachmann?




DER schrieb:


> dreck X.x
> ein kumpel von mir geht am montag zum swashbuckle,hsb und dark tranquility konzert X.x
> ich will den dickem auch live sehen :<



dann geh hin


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dreck X.x
> ein kumpel von mir geht am montag zum swashbuckle,hsb und dark tranquility konzert X.x
> ich will den dickem auch live sehen :<


_Admiral Nobeard ?_


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

doppelpost fuck


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> negativ ich seh ihn nich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann guck nach rechts!

eher in deinen kuhigen bäckchen

das is irwo im osten X.x


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> razyl wird dich sicher wärmen



**Kronas Kopf nehm, Kronas Kopf mit anlauf gegen eine Wand schmeiß**


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann guck nach rechts!
> 
> eher in deinen kuhigen bäckchen
> 
> das is irwo im osten X.x


d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-doublepost!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Admiral Nobeard ?_



jep ^^


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann guck nach rechts!
> 
> eher in deinen kuhigen bäckchen
> 
> das is irwo im osten X.x



moo &#8206;(23:14):
in lachmanns drittem magen?
Kronas &#8206;(23:15):
genau!


er ist definitiv bei dir !


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> moo &#8206;(23:14):
> in lachmanns drittem magen?
> Kronas &#8206;(23:15):
> genau!
> ...



ich hab nur 1 =O


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab nur 1 =O


dann bin ich wohl in mookuh


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann bin ich wohl in mookuh



_Igit :/_


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab nur 1 =O






Kronas schrieb:


> dann bin ich wohl in mookuh




Lüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüge
alles Lüge

geh wieder zu den furrys


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann bin ich wohl in mookuh



du schwein/kuh


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> razyl wird dich sicher wärmen


Oh, ich stehe nicht so auf männliche Personen, so wie Sie Herr Kronas. Aber ich hab da von einer Beziehung zwischen ihnen und Herrn Lachmann gehört...


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Lüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüge
> alles Lüge
> 
> geh wieder zu den furrys


du benutzt plural, also muss ich rexo klonen
tiere darf man ja klonen
*rexo klon und zu rexo und rexo2 stell*


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh, ich stehe nicht so auf männliche Personen, so wie Sie Herr Kronas. Aber ich hab da von einer Beziehung zwischen ihnen und Herrn Lachmann gehört...



um [da ich atheist bin kann ich hier eigentlich nichts einsetzen ala gott,odin,satan,thor,etc] willen
ich bin nicht schwul und hatte nichts mit kronas


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

wenn ihr weiter so böse zu mir seit schick ich meine kleine Schwester zu euch! -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> um [da ich atheist bin kann ich hier eigentlich nichts einsetzen ala gott,odin,satan,thor,etc] willen
> ich bin nicht schwul und hatte nichts mit kronas


ich hatte aber was mit deinem urin


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh, ich stehe nicht so auf männliche Personen, so wie Sie Herr Kronas. Aber ich hab da von einer Beziehung zwischen ihnen und Herrn Lachmann gehört...



moo (23:13):
wo bist du?
moo &#8206;(23:14):
in lachmanns drittem magen?
Kronas &#8206;(23:15):
genau!







Kronas schrieb:


> du benutzt plural, also muss ich rexo klonen
> tiere darf man ja klonen
> *rexo klon und zu rexo und rexo2 stell*




und was willst du nun mmit 2 furrys?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hatte aber was mit deinem urin



das ist ne andere geschichte <:
...
...
...
*schnüff*


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> und was willst du nun mmit 2 furrys?


vielleicht kann ich welche züchten und an tierfreunde verkaufen


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du benutzt plural, also muss ich rexo klonen
> tiere darf man ja klonen
> *rexo klon und zu rexo und rexo2 stell*



_
Yay 2 Wölfe um dich in stucke zu reissen _


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> wenn ihr weiter so böse zu mir seit schick ich meine kleine Schwester zu euch! ->
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




auuu jaaaaaa

her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> vielleicht kann ich welche züchten und an tierfreunde verkaufen



oder andere furrys?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> auuu jaaaaaa
> 
> her damit
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> vielleicht kann ich welche züchten und an tierfreunde verkaufen



*kleinen furry nehm und ihn kronas zu weihnachten schenk*


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oder andere furrys?


dan wird rexo ein zahmer hausfurry


@moo du pedo!

edit: lachmann 2 dumme 1 gedanke xD


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin ne kuh!

mach mir ne pedo-kuh!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dan wird rexo ein zahmer hausfurry
> 
> 
> @moo du pedo!



2 dumme 1 gedanke xD


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dan wird rexo ein zahmer hausfurry
> 
> 
> @moo du pedo!
> ...



_Träum weiter Kronas_


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 2 dumme 1 gedanke xD


ey du bist doch krank das hab ich reineditiert


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich bin ne kuh!
> 
> mach mir ne pedo-kuh!



macht das mal einer? xD


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die Idee hatte ich auch gerade...


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> die Idee hatte ich auch gerade...


dann müssen wir drei ja verdammt dumm sein


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> edit: lachmann 2 dumme 1 gedanke xD





DER schrieb:


> 2 dumme 1 gedanke xD




das macht mir angst q_q


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das macht mir angst q_q


komm, lass uns gemeinsam bei icq angst haben!


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> komm, lass uns gemeinsam bei icq angst haben!



jaja wieder gemeinsam...


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> jaja wieder gemeinsam...



grade eben war es noch dein dritter magen


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Der Notarzt meint, ich hätte vllt ne Lungenentzündung ... -.-



notarzt? D:
so schlimm?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> grade eben war es noch dein dritter magen



das nennt man Sodomie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Der Notarzt meint, ich hätte vllt ne Lungenentzündung ... -.-


du wirst sterben? high five!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> das nennt man Sodomie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das nennt man ekelhaft :<


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das nennt man ekelhaft :<



Das wiederum geht von Kronas aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_Ich bin off BB _


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

ey /b/ laggt


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Das wiederum geht von Kronas aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt xD

nacht rexo


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich bin off BB _




bye 
bis dann



FUUUUUUUUURRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

ICH RUFE HIERMIT DEN NOTSTAND AUS: /B/ IS DOOOOWN


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ey /b/ laggt



du schaust dir schon wieder pr0n bilder an


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> bye
> bis dann
> 
> 
> ...



_Klappe :/_


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Klappe :/_


rexo dein lover mastergamer liest mit xD


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2009)

mh ich bin au mal weg 
bye


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> mh ich bin au mal weg
> bye



nacht moo


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

will auch /b/ haben =(


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> rexo dein lover mastergamer liest mit xD



_Halt einfach deine Klappe_


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

was ist /b/ ???


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Halt einfach deine Klappe_


komm rexo erzähl uns von ihm xD



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> will auch /b/ haben =(


wenn du einen plan hättest was /b/ ist wolltest du es nicht 'haben'


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Halt einfach deine Klappe_


Toll, ich werde gesperrt, weil ich nichts getan habe, aber Rexo darf andere Leute beleidigen...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> komm rexo erzähl uns von ihm xD
> 
> 
> wenn du einen plan hättest was /b/ ist wolltest du es nicht 'haben'



Ah okay ihr meint den chan :> 

dann kenn ich /B/ ja schon D:


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

mhh... ich weiß nicht wo ich die amon amarth flagge hinhängen soll q_q
soll ich das slipknot poster oder ein die ärzte poster abhängen?


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

kurz mal rule 1&2 beachten, sonst erfährt peter zu viel

edit: lachmann, mach die ärzte weg!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kurz mal rule 1&2 beachten, sonst erfährt peter zu viel
> 
> edit: lachmann, mach die ärzte weg!



ich glaub ich häng das die ärzte poster neben das soad poster und häng das (unterschriebene) billy talent poster mehr nach rechts und das die ärzte poster über dem billy talent poster mehr nach rechts und las das slipknot poster (das schleunigst weg muss) erstmal hängen <:


----------



## mastergamer (26. Dezember 2009)

Brrruub. Jetzt habt ihr nicht mit mir gerechnet, oder?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Brrruub. Jetzt habt ihr nicht mit mir gerechnet, oder?



doch, eigentlich schon


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Brrruub. Jetzt habt ihr nicht mit mir gerechnet, oder?



Ich rechne immer mit dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> doch, eigentlich schon



Hm, gut, mag sein. Aber dass ich etwas poste? Mit dem auch? Na? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Brrruub. Jetzt habt ihr nicht mit mir gerechnet, oder?


geh zu rexo xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Hm, gut, mag sein. Aber dass ich etwas poste? Mit dem auch? Na?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joa, bin ich von ausgegangen


----------



## mastergamer (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> geh zu rexo xD



..... Bist' doch eh nur neidisch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> joa, bin ich von ausgegangen



Hmm .. Aber das ich mehr als 3 posts' hinterlasse? Mit dem auch? Na? Hab ich' dich jetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> ..... Bist' doch eh nur neidisch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich fand das eigentlich ganz romantisch wie du buffed ohne rexo mit einer kloschüssel verglichen hast, auf die keiner kacken geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Hmm .. Aber das ich mehr als 3 posts' hinterlasse? Mit dem auch? Na? Hab ich' dich jetzt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne, immernoch nicht
versuchs weiter <:


----------



## mastergamer (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich fand das eigentlich ganz romantisch wie du buffed ohne rexo mit einer kloschüssel verglichen hast, auf die keiner kacken geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe. Ich weis eben, mich zu benehmen wie ein richtiger Casanova. Du könntes' dir ein Beispiel an mir nehmen. XD


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Hehe. Ich weis eben, mich zu benehmen wie ein richtiger Casanova. Du könntes' dir ein Beispiel an mir nehmen. XD


hmm okay


buffed ohne rexo ist wie ein döner ohne zaziki!


so in etwa?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

Verdammt wie heißt nochmal die Queen of /b/


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Verdammt wie heißt nochmal die Queen of /b/



fail


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Verdammt wie heißt nochmal die Queen of /b/


alter das weißt du nicht?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> alter das weißt du nicht?




doch Boxxy >_> Ah der name lag mir auf der zunge


----------



## mastergamer (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hmm okay
> 
> 
> buffed ohne rexo ist wie ein döner ohne zaziki!
> ...



Du hast es voll drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> alter das weißt du nicht?


So etwas braucht man auch nicht zu wissen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> doch Boxxy >_> Ah der name lag mir auf der zunge



geht doch!


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> doch Boxxy >_> Ah der name lag mir auf der zunge


und wofür brauchst du den namen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und wofür brauchst du den namen?




Muss  ihre Videos mal wieder schauen xD


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Muss  ihre Videos mal wieder schauen xD


boxxy videos <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Muss  ihre Videos mal wieder schauen xD



don´t fap!


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh... ich weiß nicht wo ich die amon amarth flagge hinhängen soll q_q
> soll ich das slipknot poster oder ein die ärzte poster abhängen?


Mach das Slipknot Poster weg!

Nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mach das Slipknot Poster weg!
> 
> Nabend





DER schrieb:


> ich glaub ich häng das die ärzte poster neben das soad poster und häng das (unterschriebene) billy talent poster mehr nach rechts und das die ärzte poster über dem billy talent poster mehr nach rechts und lass das slipknot poster (das schleunigst weg muss) erstmal hängen <:




hab schon meine ultimative lösung gefunden ^.^

moin skatero


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> boxxy videos <3



Richtig

Boxxy <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> Boxxy <3
> 
> ...


HAH!
Du hast Miley betrogen!


----------



## Kronas (26. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> Boxxy <3
> 
> ...


u was trollin'!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> HAH!
> Du hast Miley betrogen!



sie liegt grade weinend in ihrem bett


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> HAH!
> Du hast Miley betrogen!



Nix geht Über miley aber Miley > Megan > Boxxy ^^


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, du wärst kuhl ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich sterbe auch, nur nicht in absehbarer zeit


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

ich habe miley nie betrogen !!! ....


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nix geht Über miley aber Miley > Megan > Boxxy ^^


Hm, erinnert mich an meinen Twitter-Hintergrund. Den sollte ich mal ändern oO


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sie liegt grade weinend in ihrem bett


Freudentränen? Freut sie sich so sehr, dass ihr persönlicher Stalker endlich aufhört?


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ja ... :/
> Mir wurden eben 4 oder 5 Rezepte verschrieben Oo



du armer :<


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Boxxy <3





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Freudentränen? Freut sie sich so sehr, dass ihr persönlicher Stalker endlich aufhört?



logo


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Freudentränen? Freut sie sich so sehr, dass ihr persönlicher Stalker endlich aufhört?



ich höre niemals auf MILEY <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Aber naja, würd se nackt vor im Bett liegen und sie wolle, dass du zu ihr steigst ... würdest du nein sagen? xD



nope


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Aber naja, würd se nackt vor im Bett liegen und sie wolle, dass du zu ihr steigst ... würdest du nein sagen? xD


mit ohrenschohnern ja xD
alter stell dir diese stimme beim... naja... vor


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mit ohrenschohnern ja xD
> alter stell dir diese stimme beim... naja... vor



wie sich das wohl anhört? xDDD


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Aber naja, würd se nackt vor im Bett liegen und sie wolle, dass du zu ihr steigst ... würdest du nein sagen? xD


Ja, eher würde ich sie aus den Fenster werfen oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mit ohrenschohnern ja xD
> alter stell dir diese stimme beim... naja... vor




OMG das währe echt heiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG das währe echt heiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da platzt doch dein trommelfell^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG das währe echt heiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



blade hat nen fetischfür frauen mit beschissenen stimmen xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> da platzt doch dein trommelfell^^




ich find die stimme Hm ganz Okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

ihr seid doch alle krank, ich bin hier raus


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ihr seid doch alle krank, ich bin hier raus



lol´d srsly xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

Nacht Kronas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wetten ich bin Schuld daran, dass Kronas geht? :<


Du bist ja auch krank.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wetten ich bin Schuld daran, dass Kronas geht? :<



ne, das ist er selbst schuld :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *dahin schmilz*


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

nennt mir ein rassistisches tier!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nennt mir ein rassistisches tier!



HEILbutt :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> HEILbutt :>



gut
noch mehr tiere!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

ein walroSS 
/coolface


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Gedankengang von Lachmann und Blade:
"Rassistisch => Nazis, was anderes geht nicht. Nur Nazis sind rassistisch."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (27. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gut
> noch mehr tiere!



FLiegende Kekse!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gedankengang von Lachmann und Blade:
> "Rassistisch => Nazis, was anderes geht nicht. Nur Nazis sind rassistisch."
> 
> 
> ...



Kukuk ^^ = Kukluxklan :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich checks nicht :/



was gibts da nicht zu checken?
SS


Razyl schrieb:


> Gedankengang von Lachmann und Blade:
> "Rassistisch => Nazis, was anderes geht nicht. Nur Nazis sind rassistisch."
> 
> 
> ...



nö, aber das mit den tieren hat halt einfach gepasst


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> BILD von einer Tusse :X
> 
> :<


Ähem, ich weiß nicht, ob das hier sooo gerne gesehen ist...
daher /reported



DER schrieb:


> das bild ist eh ein fake
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lachmann steht drauf



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG Will mehr :O


War ja klar...


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem, ich weiß nicht, ob das hier sooo gerne gesehen ist...
> daher /reported
> 
> 
> Lachmann steht drauf



noxiel selbst hat sowas letztens noch gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


solang die nippel zensiert sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja, tu ich xD


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> noxiel selbst hat sowas letztens noch gepostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und? Deshalb reporte ich es trotzdem als Vorsichtsmaßnahme. Ein Mod > normaler User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und? Deshalb reporte ich es trotzdem als Vorsichtsmaßnahme. Ein Mod > normaler User
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vorsichtsmaßnahme? Ó_ó


----------



## Petersburg (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und? Deshalb reporte ich es trotzdem als Vorsichtsmaßnahme. Ein Mod > normaler User
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hasse Leute die meinen immer alles reporten zu müssen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Besonders wenn sie Razyl heissen...


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> vorsichtsmaßnahme? Ó_ó


Kein Bock darauf, dass der Thread wieder einmal geschlossen wird.



Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hasse Leute die meinen immer alles reporten zu müssen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ich hasse Leute, die Petersburg heißen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kein Bock darauf, dass der Thread wieder einmal geschlossen wird.



ach komm, die mods sind in super stimmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Vor allem Maladin!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wuhu!


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach komm, die mods sind in super stimmung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mehr oder minder... ich erinnere mich da an Lillyans letzten Beitrag, als der Thread geclosed wurde...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

manmanman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mehr oder minder... ich erinnere mich da an Lillyans letzten Beitrag, als der Thread geclosed wurde...



nur weil du und blade sich gefetzt haben ... bzw. blade sich gefetzt hat xD
und es geht doch nur um zensierte fake boobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nur weil du und blade sich gefetzt haben ... bzw. blade sich gefetzt hat xD
> und es geht doch nur um zensierte fake boobs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Blade hat sich mal... ach nein, bevor Miss Lillyan auftaucht. Da mach ich das lieber über Twitter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So what? Ob fake oder nicht - der Beitrag ist reported. Soll sich ein Mod ansehen oder Zam als Admin ob so etwas passt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Blade hat sich mal... ach nein, bevor Miss Lillyan auftaucht. Da mach ich das lieber über Twitter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nun gut, kann man nüchts machen ^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> *roll eyes*


Dafür gibts hier auch einen Smiley ==>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

bin auchmal weg
nacht


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

So und ich leg mich nun hin. Mit viel Glück ist der Thread morgen hier geclosed


----------



## Petersburg (27. Dezember 2009)

Whaaaaaaaaa Razyl ist verrückt... ich bin wieder weg gn8/9  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (27. Dezember 2009)

Wenn der hier geschlossen wird macht ihr ganz sicher keinen neuen mehr auf...

Reißt euch zusammen, das zeug steht auch morgen Mittag noch hier im Forum  und nicht nur nachts nach 23 Uhr.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

ist doch nichts schlimmes passiert D:

so, nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

ich glaube ich mach durch xD


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Dezember 2009)

good evening infidels :/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> good evening infidels :/




Okay hay my name is boxxy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Okay hay my name is boxxy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok hay please die


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok hay please die



no


----------



## Arosk (27. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> no



YOU DIE NOW! I ORDER YOU!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> YOU DIE NOW! I ORDER YOU!




No


----------



## mastergamer (27. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> No



Yes


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Yes



i will never die


----------



## mastergamer (27. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> i will never die



Why not?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Why not?




BECAUS I WILL LIVEEE!!!


----------



## Manoroth (27. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> BECAUS I WILL LIVEEE!!!


*katana in bauch ramm und langsam und genüsslich von unten nach oben durchzieh*


jetzt immer noch am leben?

guten abend btw^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *katana in bauch ramm und langsam und genüsslich von unten nach oben durchzieh*
> 
> 
> jetzt immer noch am leben?
> ...



Yeah Im still alive 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (27. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Yeah Im still alive
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmpf...

*katana aus bauch zieh und kopf abtrenn*

und jetzt? *mit katana ins auge pieks*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hmpf...
> 
> *katana aus bauch zieh und kopf abtrenn*
> 
> und jetzt? *mit katana ins auge pieks*



no not dead 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (27. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> no not dead
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmpf... * mit flammenwerfer alles gründlich durchschmurgel und zum schluss noch eine handgranate in bauch und mund stopf*


endlich weg?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hmpf... * mit flammenwerfer alles gründlich durchschmurgel und zum schluss noch eine handgranate in bauch und mund stopf*
> 
> 
> endlich weg?



NOOOOOOO Not Dead *stammel*


----------



## Lillyan (27. Dezember 2009)

Ihr müßt Langeweile haben... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Manoroth (27. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ihr müßt Langeweile haben... *kopfschüttel*



tja was kann man den sonst so machen um die zeit ausser leute verstümmeln? irgend welche vorschläge?^^




@ BladeDragonGX: *ein kleines bischen anti materie auf die überreste schmeiss*


so jetzt biste aber weg oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ihr müßt Langeweile haben... *kopfschüttel*


zomg wtf ein lillyan


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ihr müßt Langeweile haben... *kopfschüttel*



Yeah thats Right


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tja was kann man den sonst so machen um die zeit ausser leute verstümmeln? irgend welche vorschläge?^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No im still here but a bit smaller *in atom form rum fliege*


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Dezember 2009)

naja ich geh jetzt penn0rn gn8 leutz


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja ich geh jetzt penn0rn gn8 leutz



i wish a good night 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja ich geh jetzt penn0rn gn8 leutz


nacht lod


----------



## Manoroth (27. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja ich geh jetzt penn0rn gn8 leutz



gn8 LoD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

no one here? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> no one here?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doch


----------



## Manoroth (27. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> No im still here but a bit smaller *in atom form rum fliege*



*atome mit staubsauger einsaug*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *atome mit staubsauger einsaug*



damn Shit *ausm staubsauger stammel und durch die staubsauger atome wander*


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Manoroth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hallo Manoroth
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hello Skatero Welcome


----------



## Manoroth (27. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hallo Manoroth
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey skatero^^


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hello Skatero Welcome


Heisst du Manoroth?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Heisst du Manoroth?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



no 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry


----------



## Reo_MC (27. Dezember 2009)

Morgn -,-
Was macht ihr so um die Uhrzeit?

<- brutzelt Zombies


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> no
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Manoroth: Kennst du eigentlich das Anime "Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni"?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Morgn -,-
> Was macht ihr so um die Uhrzeit?
> 
> <- beutzelt Zombies



Its fucking boring 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (27. Dezember 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Its fucking boring
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo... haette jetzt gern meinen Shooter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. Dezember 2009)

nacht ihr nachtschwärmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2009)

nacht


----------



## Reo_MC (27. Dezember 2009)

*schnirch*


----------



## Arosk (27. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> *schnirch*



OMG WACH AUF DU KOMMST ZU SPÄT ZUR SCHULE!!!


----------



## Reo_MC (27. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> OMG WACH AUF DU KOMMST ZU SPÄT ZUR SCHULE!!!


Alter waer das fies wenn ich Schule haette... In 2Stunden raus... Omg...
Naja ich werd... nein, ich werde mir keinen runter..  Ich werde jetzt
Ganz normal ins Bett gehen. Omg. Warum liegt da Stroh auf dem Boden?


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich gehe auch mal offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2009)

lalelu, 
in knapp 20 min ist hier zu

bin auch mal weg, gn8


----------



## mastergamer (27. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend Buffies. - Ich mach hier mal auf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Arosk (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab verloren.


----------



## mastergamer (27. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey Rexo.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Hey Rexo.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_ee..Hi....Ich hoffe das gestern in der PN wahr anders gemeint als du geschrieben hats _


----------



## mastergamer (27. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _ee..Hi....Ich hoffe das gestern in der PN wahr anders gemeint als du geschrieben hats _



Ja war es. Wie gesagt .. war gestern inner' euphorischen Stimmung. Da kann mal sowas passieren ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Ja war es. Wie gesagt .. war gestern inner' euphorischen Stimmung. Da kann mal sowas passieren ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


immer wenn ich in ner arbeit ne 2 kriege renn ich auch ganz euphorisch zum lehrer und sage ich liebe ihn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Abend!


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Ja war es. Wie gesagt .. war gestern inner' euphorischen Stimmung. Da kann mal sowas passieren ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Dan bin ich Beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LASAGNA!!_


----------



## Ykon (27. Dezember 2009)

Nabend Schwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (27. Dezember 2009)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_Kennt sich hier einer gut mit Grafiktablets aus ??_


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kennt sich hier einer gut mit Grafiktablets aus ??_


ich! ich!


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich! ich!



_Kennst du ein Gutes Tablet fur Zeichner ?? am Computer?_


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kennst du ein Gutes Tablet fur Zeichner ?? am Computer?_


nee was sind grafiktablets überhaupt?


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nee was sind grafiktablets überhaupt?


----------



## Ykon (27. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nee was sind grafiktablets überhaupt?



Menno! Das würd ich doch auch wieder glatt in die Signatur nehmen, aber ich kann doch schlecht alle zwei Tage die Signatur ändern ;P


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Menno! Das würd ich doch auch wieder glatt in die Signatur nehmen, aber ich kann doch schlecht alle zwei Tage die Signatur ändern ;P


_Mach ein 3 Zitat rein ^^_


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Menno! Das würd ich doch auch wieder glatt in die Signatur nehmen, aber ich kann doch schlecht alle zwei Tage die Signatur ändern ;P


füg doch deine beiden aktuellen zitate zu einem zitat in einem zitat zusammen und mach aus unserm dialog wieder ein zitat in nem zitat, dann passts


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich die Schnauze voll...
Jetzt darf ich erstmal meinen ganzen Blog umstellen -.-

Oder auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir zwar egal, dass ich auf meiner Originalseite nun Werbung klatsche, wie nichts, aber die Zwangswerbung fällt weg :S


----------



## Ykon (27. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> füg doch deine beiden aktuellen zitate zu einem zitat in einem zitat zusammen und mach aus unserm dialog wieder ein zitat in nem zitat, dann passts



ach... wenn du's schon so sagst, dann lass ich's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (27. Dezember 2009)

schaffen wir heute seite 6000?


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> schaffen wir heute seite 6000?



_Wie wurde hausmeister Krause sagen:Sicha Sicha_


----------



## Petersburg (27. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> schaffen wir heute seite 6000?



hmm vllt. morgen


----------



## Ykon (27. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> schaffen wir heute seite 6000?



Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Razyl

Ich hab mir deine Homepage noch nie so richtig angesehen, aber jetzt gerade beim genauen Lesen find ichs richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vorallem der Beitrag zu WoW <3 du sprichst aus der Seele *g*


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Hm, damn. Nun muss ich ja doch Werbung auf meinen Blog einfügen... und ich wollte euch schonen =/


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> @Razyl
> 
> Ich hab mir deine Homepage noch nie so richtig angesehen, aber jetzt gerade beim genauen Lesen find ichs richtig gut
> 
> ...


Danke =) Sowas hör ich gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_Wie Vorhin schon gesagt 

Kennt sich keiner mit Grafiker Tablets aus ?? brauche eins zum Zeichnen mit Paint Tool SAI bin uber jede empfehlung dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Ykon (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Danke =) Sowas hör ich gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bist du eigentlich z.Z. der einzige Autor? Oder versteckst du doch noch Menschen in deinem Keller? *g*


----------



## Lillyan (27. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wie Vorhin schon gesagt
> 
> Kennt sich keiner mit Grafiker Tablets aus ?? brauche eins zum Zeichnen mit Paint Tool SAI bin uber jede empfehlung dankbar
> 
> ...


Wacom!!!111111 Mehr muss man net sagen :>


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin so gesehen der einzige Autor. Tabuno hat vor kurzem das League of Legends Review begeisteuert, alle anderen Beiträge stammen aus meiner geistigen Feder


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wacom!!!111111 Mehr muss man net sagen :>



_Kannst du mier keine Empfehlung geben ?? auser den Marken Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

So:
Werbung: Check
Werbung für Poddi: Check
Hm, grmpf


----------



## Ykon (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin so gesehen der einzige Autor.



Ist das nicht auf dauer viel Arbeit? Also ich könnte mir schon denken, dass es schonmal zu stressigen Phasen kommt. Wenn du mal ne Zeit lang nichts neues abgeliefert hast, weil du z.B. viel zu tun hattest und dann doch noch schnell einen Gametest abliefern willst...

Ich könnts mir neben Job bzw. Schule nicht einrichten


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ist das nicht auf dauer viel Arbeit? Also ich könnte mir schon denken, dass es schonmal zu stressigen Phasen kommt. Wenn du mal ne Zeit lang nichts neues abgeliefert hast, weil du z.B. viel zu tun hattest und dann doch noch schnell einen Gametest abliefern willst...
> 
> Ich könnts mir neben Job bzw. Schule nicht einrichten


nerds haben sonst nix zu tun :-D


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_BÄM Trolli pwned ns ^^_


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ist das nicht auf dauer viel Arbeit? Also ich könnte mir schon denken, dass es schonmal zu stressigen Phasen kommt. Wenn du mal ne Zeit lang nichts neues abgeliefert hast, weil du z.B. viel zu tun hattest und dann doch noch schnell einen Gametest abliefern willst...
> 
> Ich könnts mir neben Job bzw. Schule nicht einrichten


Viel Arbeit ist es auf jeden Fall, aber mir macht es Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Stressige Phase gibt es immer, aber da ich ja noch Schüler bin und ich so gesehen auch keine Deadlines habe um einen Artikel abzuliefern bleibt der meistens etwas kleiner.



riesentrolli schrieb:


> nerds haben sonst nix zu tun :-D


So sieht es mal aus =)


----------



## Ykon (27. Dezember 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nerds haben sonst nix zu tun :-D



ich wollte es aus seiiinem Munde hören !!!111!!!1!1elf  (jaja ich weiß, chat und so)


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_Wer kennt Bernd das Brot ??_


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wer kennt Bernd das Brot ??_


ich.


----------



## Ykon (27. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wer kennt Bernd das Brot ??_



Gegenfrage: wer nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wer kennt Bernd das Brot ??_


frag lieber wers net kennt


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Petersburg (27. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: wer nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jesus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_SO GEIL!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Ykon (27. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Jesus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dooooch! ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit @ Rexo:

Es fällt mir immer schwer über etwas zu lachen, das auf Kika lief *g*
Aber beim ersten Clip musste ich schon schmuntzeln, als der Wolf umkippt und man seine All Stars sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Jesus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


benutze den benji lockruf nicht ohne grund


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Hm... der Bushido-Film klingt interessant oO


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm... der Bushido-Film klingt interessant oO





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_o noez schon wieder ne Lebensverfilmung o.O_


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Da spielt Moritz Bleibtreu mit! Und das ist immer noch mein deutscher Lieblingsschauspieler


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da spielt Moritz Bleibtreu mit! Und das ist immer noch mein deutscher Lieblingsschauspieler





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Ykon (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm... der Bushido-Film klingt interessant oO



Wird bestimmt ein toller 8 Mile Abklatsch *g*


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

2 mal vier gewinnt gegen peter gewonnen, wer will als nächstes?


----------



## Ykon (27. Dezember 2009)

Jaja... die Nachtschwärmer... immer offen für Neues... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_ne danke _


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _ne danke _


dein luxemburg icq hat kein vier gewinnt


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_Gott sei dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Petersburg (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich hasse Kronas! warum spielt er mal nicht gegen sie -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gott_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: @ peter die hat kein icq


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Tolles Preview zu R.U.S.E.


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss nicht welche Maus, ich mir kaufen soll.
Ihr könnt mir sicher helfen. Empfehlungen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht welche Maus, ich mir kaufen soll.
> Ihr könnt mir sicher helfen. Empfehlungen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie viel willst du ausgeben?


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_o Gott die WoW versuchung is gerade größ bei mier o.O_


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie viel willst du ausgeben?


Der Preis ist mir erstmal egal. Ich möchte einfach mal ein paar Mäuse vergleichen und schaue dann auf das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.
Hab sowieso jetzt nach Weihnachten genug Geld.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht welche Maus, ich mir kaufen soll.
> Ihr könnt mir sicher helfen. Empfehlungen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mx 518


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der Preis ist mir erstmal egal. Ich möchte einfach mal ein paar Mäuse vergleichen und schaue dann auf das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.
> Hab sowieso jetzt nach Weihnachten genug Geld.


Razer Lachesis


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Razer Lachesis


DIE HAB ICH!!!


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> DIE HAB ICH!!!


Ich acuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (27. Dezember 2009)

Whaaaa mir ist so langweilig, das es sogar langweilig ist zu schreiben wie langweilig mir ist =-(


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Whaaaa mir ist so langweilig, das es sogar langweilig ist zu schreiben wie langweilig mir ist =-(


vier gewinnt?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Whaaaa mir ist so langweilig, das es sogar langweilig ist zu schreiben wie langweilig mir ist =-(


mach alles dunkel und spiel fear...


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

4:0 gegen peter, ich glaube ihm ist nicht mehr langweilig


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Leute, ihr wisst doch: Kronas cheatet


----------



## Petersburg (27. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 4:0 gegen peter, ich glaube ihm ist nicht mehr langweilig



jetzt ist es eine traurige Langeweile.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (27. Dezember 2009)

hey ho


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey ho


gude, mano


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Razer Lachesis


Ist die besser als die Razer Imperator (habe die gerade auf der Seite von Razer gesehen)?



Manoroth schrieb:


> hey ho


Abend


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_NÜSSCHEN!!_


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

maah mir is langweilig muss leute bei vier gewinnt abziehen
aber rexo zieht peter grad schon bei zoopaloola ab (davon ausgehend, dass peter ein noob ist und immer verliert)


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> maah mir is langweilig muss leute bei vier gewinnt abziehen
> aber rexo zieht peter grad schon bei zoopaloola ab (davon ausgehend, dass peter ein noob ist und immer verliert)


Spiel gegen mich vier gewinnt und du verlierst.


----------



## Petersburg (27. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> maah mir is langweilig muss leute bei vier gewinnt abziehen
> aber rexo zieht peter grad schon bei zoopaloola ab (davon ausgehend, dass peter ein noob ist und immer verliert)



ich gewinne! 2:0


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Spiel gegen mich vier gewinnt und du verlierst.


number of instant messaging, please?


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> number of instant messaging, please?


Hier: 556359633


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

na geil skatero hat genau wie rexo kein vier gewinnt im icq <.<


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

http://www.hardware-experten.de/eingabeger...us-mit-4000-dpi
@ Skatero


----------



## Silenzz (27. Dezember 2009)

Yas, gleich wieder mal nach 6 Monaten WoW zocken xD


----------



## Ykon (27. Dezember 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Yas, gleich wieder mal nach 6 Monaten WoW zocken xD



versau dir doch nicht dein Leben .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Yas, gleich wieder mal nach 6 Monaten WoW zocken xD


Oh weh... suchti! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Yas, gleich wieder mal nach 6 Monaten WoW zocken xD


server?


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

hoi


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2009)

na, wer kennts aus family guy? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hoi


Oh noez ein Lachmann!


----------



## Manoroth (27. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hoi



moin lachmann^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh noez ein Lachmann!



0h noez ein razyl

moin mano


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na, wer kennts aus family guy?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich schaue kein Familiy Guy und ich werde es auch nie schauen :S


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Dezember 2009)

Abend


----------



## Ykon (27. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> na, wer kennts aus family guy?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als sich Peter die Zeitung in der Küche von Bryan ausgeliehen hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Don't mess withe the family guy nerd!!111elf


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich schaue kein Familiy Guy und ich werde es auch nie schauen :S



dann läste dir was entgehen


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Als sich Peter die Zeitung in der Küche von Bryan ausgeliehen hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


!


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_DIESE NÜSSCHEN!!
_


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann läste dir was entgehen


Ähem.... ich glaube nicht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem.... ich glaube nicht.



ich glaube schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (27. Dezember 2009)

Nabend


@Rexo Ich hab das Wacom Bamboo Fun und bin damit voll zufrieden ;D
E/ Und PS Elements 6 + ArtRage2 (Zeichenprogramm) kriegt man gratis dazu

btw Avatar ist sooooo geil <3


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> @Rexo Ich hab das Wacom Bamboo Fun und bin damit voll zufrieden ;D
> ...



_Wie viel kostet das dne ??
_


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

3:1 gegen skatero *grml*


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich glaube schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 3:1 gegen skatero *grml*



da hat wohl jemand seinen meister gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

5:1, mehr möchte ich skatero nicht blamieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: lachmann, ich bin die große zahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (27. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wie viel kostet das dne ??
> _



hm das Wacom Bamboo Fun Small, A6 kriegst du für 125 sFr und das mittlere (A4) für ca 200.
Aber man kriegt noch gratis Software dazu (siehe edit im oberen post)


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw Puzzle, du nettes Schweinchen,
wo bleibt mein neues Banner? QQ


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 5:1, mehr möchte ich skatero nicht blamieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



achso xD


----------



## Reo_MC (27. Dezember 2009)

Nabend zusammen... War grad 2012 gucken, 
so toll ist der irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jigsaw Puzzle, du nettes Schweinchen,
> wo bleibt mein neues Banner? QQ



Razyl, du netter Mensch(?),
ich dachte ich könne mir Zeit lassen ;D und an Weihnachten hatte ich kein bock  <.<
Aber ich versuchs morgen fertig zu kriegen


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

peter und skatero haben je 1 mal in vier gewinnt gegen mich gewonnen
nur lachmann noch nicht
loool lachmann kanns net


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Razyl, du netter Mensch(?),
> ich dachte ich könne mir Zeit lassen ;D und an Weihnachten hatte ich kein bock  <.<
> Aber ich versuchs morgen fertig zu kriegen


Am 31.12.2009 muss es fertig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

klar hab ich schon ein ma gewonnen O_o


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> hm das Wacom Bamboo Fun Small, A6 kriegst du für 125 sFr und das mittlere (A4) für ca 200.
> Aber man kriegt noch gratis Software dazu (siehe edit im oberen post)



_
Glaubst du das geht auch ??

Fur´s zeichnen 
_
Klick mich


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Am 31.12.2009 muss es fertig sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Why, was ist am 31.? ;D


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Why, was ist am 31.? ;D


Damit ich am 1.1.2010 das neue Banner setzen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Why, was ist am 31.? ;D



_Er will es zum Start ins neue jahr haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> klar hab ich schon ein ma gewonnen O_o


pic or it didn't happen

(oder machs nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> pic or it didn't happen
> 
> (oder machs nochmal
> 
> ...



du warst doch dabei <_<
und nein, jetzt nicht <_<


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du warst doch dabei <_<
> und nein, jetzt nicht <_<


da war ich afk!^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> da war ich afk!^^



is klar


----------



## Silenzz (27. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> server?


Zuluhed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An alle hater, ich hab 6 Monate günstiger bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warum also nich? xD


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (27. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Glaubst du das geht auch ??
> 
> Fur´s zeichnen
> ...



Klar geht das auch aber ich glaube, das ist eher fürs schreiben gedacht. Ausserdem ist es teurer aber ist bestimmt auch gut.

@Razyl jaja ich kriegs schon fertig... hoffe ich ;D


So muss jetzt aber zocken gehen... heute 7Games bei Steam gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Zuluhed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ob günstiger oder nicht - du unterstützt damit weiterhin Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Zuluhed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zuluhed ist dooooof!

(verteidige zuluhed doch in einem viergewinnt spiel per icq!)


----------



## Manoroth (27. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen... War grad 2012 gucken,
> so toll ist der irgendwie nicht...



was? der is tooll^^ sterbende menschen wo man hin sieht^^ viel rums und so^^

einfach hirn abschalten und seine misantropische ader ausleben und special effects geniessen^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

Kaum hat ein Kronas mal ein Spiel, wo er etwas gewinnt, da will er nur noch alle abziehen...


----------



## Silenzz (27. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> zuluhed ist dooooof!
> 
> (verteidige zuluhed doch in einem viergewinnt spiel per icq!)


Ich hab kein ICQ =S nur msn xD auf welchem Server zoggst DU denn?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kaum hat ein Kronas mal ein Spiel, wo er etwas gewinnt, da will er nur noch alle abziehen...


alles fing an, als ich es mir auf den ipod zog und von einem tag auf den anderen hatte ich 600 runden gegen das schwerste level gespielt und mir eine 70% gewinnquote gegen den computer aufgebaut *hust*

edit: @ silenzz die silbörne hand


----------



## Arosk (27. Dezember 2009)

http://shutupwomangetonmyhorse.com/ -.-


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://shutupwomangetonmyhorse.com/ -.-


get on my horse, my horse is amazing
give it a lick
it tastes just like raisins

bla bla

i'll take you to the universe and all the other places to
the universe covers pretty much everything
shut of women get on my horse


die textpassagen kenn ich noch auswendig!^^

edit: uh thats dirty
no, you think so
then i'll better dont show you where the lemonade is made
sweet lemonade sweet lemonade sweet sweet lemonade


----------



## Petersburg (28. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://shutupwomangetonmyhorse.com/ -.-



nein Nein NEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN ich hatte dieses Lied fast vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> alles fing an, als ich es mir auf den ipod zog und von einem tag auf den anderen hatte ich 600 runden gegen das schwerste level gespielt und mir eine 70% gewinnquote gegen den computer aufgebaut *hust*
> 
> edit: @ silenzz die silbörne hand



_
Die SIlberne Hand o.O wahr mein erster wow server_


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

eredar ftw!


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Die SIlberne Hand o.O wahr mein erster wow server_


die 20-30% horde auf dem server reichten dir wohl nicht?^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

AUS; AUS; DEUTSCHLAND IST WELTMEISTER!!!1111111111 
OMFG WTF!


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> AUS; AUS; DEUTSCHLAND IST WELTMEISTER!!!1111111111
> OMFG WTF!


welche sportart?


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> welche sportart?


Keine Ahnung, aber Fußball > all.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber Fußball > all.



boxen?
kickboxen?
MMA?
karate?
usw...
alles 1000 mal besser als fußball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> boxen?
> kickboxen?
> MMA?
> karate?
> ...


um die wette fappieren!^^


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

_Fussball is scheisse ich hab das schon in der schule gehasst_


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> boxen?
> kickboxen?
> MMA?
> karate?
> ...


Langweilig
-""-
-""-
-""-
-""-


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> um die wette fappieren!^^



das ist noch nicht offiziell als sportart anerkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Razyl schrieb:


> Langweilig
> -""-
> -""-
> -""-
> -""-



aber 22 leute die einem ball hinterherrennen sind besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber 22 leute die einem ball hinterherrennen sind besser?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, es ist spannender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, es ist spannender
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja, da guck ich mir doch lieber 2, oder mehrere, typen an die sich verprügeln xD


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja, da guck ich mir doch lieber 2, oder mehrere, typen an die sich verprügeln xD


Sowas finde z.B. ich langweilig


----------



## Ykon (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sowas finde z.B. ich langweilig



electronic sports > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sowas finde z.B. ich langweilig



ich find das super =O
die moves die die da zeigen ... halleluja
ich will sowas auch können :<


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich find das super =O
> die moves die die da zeigen ... halleluja
> ich will sowas auch können :<


Dann lern es du fauler Lachmann!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann lern es du fauler Lachmann!



hab besseres zu tun :x


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab besseres zu tun :x


den Kasper schneuzen?


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

_NEIN!!!!

BIG BROTHER KOMMT ZURUCK!!!!_


----------



## Petersburg (28. Dezember 2009)

THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvYZRskNV3w...feature=related


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> den Kasper schneuzen?



nicht jetzt :x
weltherrschaftspläne durch gedankenmanipulierende pullover ... aber ich verrate wieder zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nicht jetzt :x
> weltherrschaftspläne durch gedankenmanipulierende pullover ... aber ich verrate wieder zuviel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du könntest auch Lachgas-Bomben auf der ganzen Welt verteilen und die Leute zum lachen bringen


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> was? der is tooll^^ sterbende menschen wo man hin sieht^^ viel rums und so^^
> 
> einfach hirn abschalten und seine misantropische ader ausleben und special effects geniessen^^



Ja toll, sterbende Menschen, aber man sieht sie nicht mal, ausserdem kommen weder Psychopathen NOCH Zombies oder Waffen vor!

Ausserdem ist dieser ganze UN Kram utopisch. Wenn zehntausend Leute vor deiner Arche stehen wuerden, wuerde China SICHER nicht dafuer stimmen, sie reinzulassen.



Rexo schrieb:


> _Fussball is scheisse ich hab das schon in der schule gehasst_



This, wobei ich noch in der Schule bin und Sport hab ;(


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du könntest auch Lachgas-Bomben auf der ganzen Welt verteilen und die Leute zum lachen bringen



zu einfach q_q


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> zu einfach q_q


Dich würden alle Menschen lieben! Und denk an die vielen Frauen!


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dich würden alle Menschen lieben! Und denk an die vielen Frauen!


und die ganzen furrys werden sich von dir wegsperren lassen, wenn sie dich lieben!^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und die ganzen furrys werden sich von dir wegsperren lassen, wenn sie dich lieben!^^


Furrys sind egal


----------



## Manoroth (28. Dezember 2009)

n bisserl kampfsport is ganz praktisch^^ und leute selber umkloppen > nur zusehn^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dich würden alle Menschen lieben! Und denk an die vielen Frauen!



gedankenmanipulationpullover,razyl ... gedankenmanipulationspullover ...


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

_Kronas kannst du das Furry Fandom nich ma rauslassen ??_


----------



## Manoroth (28. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kronas kannst du das Furry Fandom nich ma rauslassen ??_



wiso? furrys sind süss^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

bin weg
nacht


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kronas kannst du das Furry Fandom nich ma rauslassen ??_


warst du nicht grad noch offline? :/


----------



## Manoroth (28. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bin weg
> nacht



gn8 lachmann^^


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warst du nicht grad noch offline? :/


_
Nein :/ 

_


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Nein :/
> 
> _





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *pelzbombombe schmeiß und wegrenn*


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (28. Dezember 2009)

Mir ist wieder langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 p.s THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Mir ist wieder langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


this is madness!


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich hau mich mal aufs ohr (mein armes ohr QQ) gute nacht! 
Und Lasst Rexo bitte noch ganz oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2009)

nacht razyl


----------



## Arosk (28. Dezember 2009)

Bgs machen soviel Spaß aktuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hau mich mal aufs ohr (mein armes ohr QQ) gute nacht!
> Und Lasst Rexo bitte noch ganz oO



gn8 kleiner^^

und reiss dir das ohr doch gleich ab? hasste noch lecker blut falls du ma durst hast inner nacht^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bgs machen soviel Spaß aktuell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rnd suckt das auf allyseite so hart... ab ist daily, 6 ab's gemacht, 6 verloren.
stammgruppen gibts aufm server allyseite nicht mehr, weil alle guten zur horde sind -.-


----------



## Arosk (28. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> rnd suckt das auf allyseite so hart... ab ist daily, 6 ab's gemacht, 6 verloren.
> stammgruppen gibts aufm server allyseite nicht mehr, weil alle guten zur horde sind -.-



Heute als Horde auf Blutdurst auch schon 4 Stück verloren.


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

ololol pvpler


----------



## Petersburg (28. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> this is madness!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Heute als Horde auf Blutdurst auch schon 4 Stück verloren.


joa, als ally auf reckoning kannstes so knicken... hab auch schon überlegt horde zu gehen, würde da auch bei den guten gilden n paar kennen, aber egtl kb 25 euro zu blechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (28. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa, als ally auf reckoning kannstes so knicken... hab auch schon überlegt horde zu gehen, würde da auch bei den guten gilden n paar kennen, aber egtl kb 25 euro zu blechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ally sucks^^

horde ftw^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ally sucks^^


joa, mittlerweile ziemlich hart...


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Dezember 2009)

pr0n! hi :>


----------



## Arosk (28. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa, mittlerweile ziemlich hart...



Ach Horde is auch net besser...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ach Horde is auch net besser...


kommt auf den rp an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (28. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ach Horde is auch net besser...



die loosen zwar auch aber das mit style^^ das is der unterschied^^ 

auch wen die frage bleibt: wen allys und horde loosen.... wer zum teufel gewinnt dann?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> auch wen die frage bleibt: wen allys und horde loosen.... wer zum teufel gewinnt dann?^^


der mit der richtigen fraktion auf dem richtigen realmpool


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

_Ich bin Weg gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich bin Weg gn8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nacht^^


----------



## Manoroth (28. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich bin Weg gn8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gn8 rexo^^


----------



## Petersburg (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin auch weg gn8

p.s THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich bin Weg gn8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jetzt darf ich endlich frei reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (28. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> der mit der richtigen fraktion auf dem richtigen realmpool



tja iwie gewinnen wir meistens wen ich ma pvp mach^^ is allerdings nur ca ein tag pro 2 wochen^^

bin eher der pveler^^


----------



## Manoroth (28. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich bin auch weg gn8
> 
> p.s THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



gn8 du spartiate^^


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Dezember 2009)

nabend mädelz


----------



## Manoroth (28. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nabend mädelz



jutn abend LoD^^


----------



## Squack (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Dezember 2009)

hi neuling willkommen auf buffed
oder anders gesagt

willkommen im wahnsinn


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Squack schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



w00t ein Neuer. Bereit in der ewigen Verdammnis zu schmoren?
*yawn* aber nicht jetzt. Gute nacht zusammen, denkt rosa, schlagt euch nicht, esst viel Obst und wascht euch regelmaessig, mehr als drei mal schuetteln ist Selbstbefriedigung, also haltet euch dran wie ich aehh nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2009)

bin heute auch mal früher weg als die letzten tage, gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

wow
http://homepages.cwi.nl/~tromp/c4/c4.html
'The applet plays a perfect game of Connect four'

und ich habs geschlagen oO


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2009)

Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab nun einen eigenen Live-Stream, der aber gerade nicht sendet!


----------



## Petersburg (28. Dezember 2009)

(~^-^)~ Ahola ~(^-^~)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

moin

was soll dein live-stream den senden razyl?


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> moin
> 
> was soll dein live-stream den senden razyl?


Würde ich ihn anmachen würde er nun PES 2010 senden =)


----------



## Ykon (28. Dezember 2009)

Nabend Schwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand mal Lust ne Runde LoL mit mir zu Spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habs mir grad gezogen und den Einführungslevel gespielt und würd jetzt gern Online spielen... da würde mir ein bisschen Support von den NS gut tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jemand Lust? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Nabend Schwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist doch gerade die Chance um den Live-Stream einzuweihen :X 
Wie heißten im Spiel?


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen _


----------



## Ykon (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie heißten im Spiel?



Gigant0s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



addest du mich?


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Gigant0s
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jap


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Sers zusammen... mir klebt grad in Skype ein penetrantes Mädel am Po, was mache ich?


----------



## Ykon (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap



Es muss einen auch gesagt werden, dass bei invites nur unten rechts das kleine fenster rot aufleuchtet! ;P *g*


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

So, kann mir dann mal einer sagen ob der Stream klappt?  dauert noch ein paar (maximal 5) minuten =)


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Sers zusammen... mir klebt grad in Skype ein penetrantes Mädel am Po, was mache ich?


_
Mier ein Nerviges Extrem nerviges Kiddy in ICQ :/_


----------



## Petersburg (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, kann mir dann mal einer sagen ob der Stream klappt?  dauert noch ein paar (maximal 5) minuten =)



er klappt... was ist das für ein Spiel?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

ich gehe unschuldig durch darnassus, da sitzen 2 nackte elfinnen auf nem bett...


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

_Jaja :/ du Lustling ^^_


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> er klappt... was ist das für ein Spiel?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


League of Legends

Btw:
Benji, deine blöden Sprüchen kannst du in meiner Shoutbox vergessen... ich kann da alles löschen


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

_Und wge is der Stream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Ykon (28. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Und wge is der Stream
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wir haben auch haushoch verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich plane gerade einen regelmäßigen Live-Stream samt Audio-Kommentar. Nur brauch ich dafür ein paar Mann mehr, die LoL spielen.. Tabuno, Skatero, Ykon, Ich und... tjo =(


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich plane gerade einen regelmäßigen Live-Stream samt Audio-Kommentar. Nur brauch ich dafür ein paar Mann mehr, die LoL spielen.. Tabuno, Skatero, Ykon, Ich und... tjo =(


gibts nen vernünftigen crack? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

_Wurde auch mit machen weis abe rnich wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. Dezember 2009)

Nabend

Was fürn Livestream? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gibts nen vernünftigen crack?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


???
Für was einen Crack? oO



Rexo schrieb:


> _Wurde auch mit machen weis abe rnich wie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Einfach LoL laden, einspielen


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Einfach LoL laden, einspielen


dat is gratis?


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Was fürn Livestream? Hab ich was verpasst?


Ich hab nun meinen eigenen, kleinen, Livestream eingerichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Einfach LoL laden, einspielen



_
MUsste das iwo hier rumliegen haben habs zu Weihnachten Geschenkt bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich plane gerade einen regelmäßigen Live-Stream samt Audio-Kommentar. Nur brauch ich dafür ein paar Mann mehr, die LoL spielen.. Tabuno, Skatero, Ykon, Ich und... tjo =(



DU musst mir noch unbedingt 1,2 standartmäßige Tipps geben... was man z.B. am Anfang am besten für Items nimmt usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß nicht ob du's gemerkt hast, aber ich war leicht überfordert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab zwar sehr lange und erfolgreich Dota gespielt, komm aber ziemlich schwer mit LoL klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: kann man sich auch von seinem respawnpunkt zu den jeweiligen Türmen porten? Wenn ja, wie? ;D


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab nun meinen eigenen, kleinen, Livestream eingerichtet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Woooo?

Ich hoffe du streamst gerade etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

_Big Lillyan is Watching 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> MUsste das iwo hier rumliegen haben habs zu Weihnachten Geschenkt bekommen
> 
> 
> ...


Dann installiers, spiel dich auf einen Champion ein und join meinen glorreichen Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ykon schrieb:


> DU musst mir noch unbedingt 1,2 standartmäßige Tipps geben... was man z.B. am Anfang am besten für Items nimmt usw.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da ich deinen Champion nicht kenne hab ich keine Ahnung was für Items du nehmen musst. Aber der Shop hat oben eine kleine Leiste, wo die besten Items, die zu deinen Char passen, aufgelistet sind. Die nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansosntne schau in das offiz. Forum.

Ja kann man. Du brauchst dafür den Beschwörerzauber Teleportation. Den hat man glaube sofort mit Beschwörerlevel 1. Wenn du ein Match startest, deinen Champion ausgewählt hast kommt als nächstes (oder waren es doch erst Runen? ach ka) der Unterpunkt Zauber. Dort nimmst du Heilung und Teleportation mit.


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub ich guck mal rein in LoL aber werde gerade von einem kleinen penetranten Mädel bei dem ihr mir nicht geholfen habt es loszuwerden dazu gezwungen einen neuen Char bei WoW anzufangen! Hilfe!


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Woooo?
> 
> Ich hoffe du streamst gerade etwas
> 
> ...


Wo wird man wohl meinen Live-Stream am ehesten finden? Auf meinen Blog, dort steht rechts in der Sidebar "Seiten" und dort "Livestream". Und nein, ich streame gerade nichts. ich überlege gerade etwas


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. Dezember 2009)

Was ist LoL? *nichtschlagenpls* ;D


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

ey LoL ist ja gratis :O
wie groß issen die datei? meine zweite festplatte will net erkannt werden


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Was ist LoL? *nichtschlagenpls* ;D



_League of Legends_


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Was ist LoL? *nichtschlagenpls* ;D


LoL = League of Legends

@ Kronas:
Also der Download ist net groß, insgesamt ist es glaube 1.53 GB schluckt das Spiel am Ende


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

LoL = League of Legends bin grad am registrieren :>


----------



## Ykon (28. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Was ist LoL? *nichtschlagenpls* ;D



League of Legends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein Free2play game, das sich sehr stark der wc3 mod Dota ähnelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Der Download ist alleine ca. 750mb und der patch nochmal 250mb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> League of Legends
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und wozu ich einen großen Test geschrieben habe


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Wow sind wir hilfreich... 1 Frage 4 Antworten LoL ;-d


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> LoL = League of Legends
> 
> @ Kronas:
> Also der Download ist net groß, insgesamt ist es glaube 1.53 GB schluckt das Spiel am Ende


hab noch 2,4gb frei das passt!^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab noch 2,4gb frei das passt!^^


Von wieviel Speicher insgesamt? oO


----------



## Ykon (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wozu ich einen großen Test geschrieben habe



Jau, war ganz süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab noch 2,4gb frei das passt!^^



Bei mir sinds 500 MB... gibts da noch Patches zu? Ich saug das grad mit wahnsinnigen 500 kb/s...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Wow sind wir hilfreich... 1 Frage 4 Antworten LoL ;-d



So soll das auch sein wenn Jigsaw etwas fragt! ;p


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Von wieviel Speicher insgesamt? oO


80, die platte is uralt
und meine neue platte sieht das drecks bios net >.<


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Jau, war ganz süß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der war fast perfekt... auch wenn es nicht ganz 100% meiner ist :X Da hat Mister Langer einiges geändert



Reo_MC schrieb:


> Bei mir sinds 500 MB... gibts da noch Patches zu? Ich saug das grad mit wahnsinnigen 500 kb/s...


Ja, einen größeren und ein paar kleinere


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Dezember 2009)

servus

brr wieso dauern 640 GB zum formatieren solang ^^


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, einen größeren und ein paar kleinere



Nju... mal gucken... *Trailer anwerf*


----------



## Ykon (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der war fast perfekt... auch wenn es nicht ganz 100% meiner ist :X Da hat Mister Langer einiges geändert
> 
> 
> Ja, einen größeren und ein paar kleinere



Wie gesagt, es hat mich dazu animiert es zu downloaden *g*

Und als ich das Spiel gestartet hatte, hat er automatisch einen großen patch gesaugt, der ungefähr 250-300mb groß war


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es hat mich dazu animiert es zu downloaden *g*


Wohooo, ich erreiche die Leute *g*


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

tschüss sims 3... du warst einfach zu fett :/


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> tschüss sims 3... du warst einfach zu fett :/


Lol


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Was animiert Leute eigentlich dazu, Sims zu spielen? Ärgern die sich mit dem richtigen Leben nicht schon genug? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Was animiert Leute eigentlich dazu, Sims zu spielen? Ärgern die sich mit dem richtigen Leben nicht schon genug?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mag die Charaktererstellung und das Häuschen bauen


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

wtf
download startet
dann bäm windows fehlermeldung

edit: 2nd try geht nu


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wtf
> download startet
> dann bäm windows fehlermeldung
> 
> edit: 2nd try geht nu


Kronas baut nur scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wtf
> download startet
> dann bäm windows fehlermeldung



BäM show it 2 us su wi cn hälp

@Razyl: Die Charaktererstellung? Holy Crap!


----------



## Ykon (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Was animiert Leute eigentlich dazu, Sims zu spielen? Ärgern die sich mit dem richtigen Leben nicht schon genug?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was halt im richtigen Leben nicht klappt, muss auf dem Bildschirm wieder gut gemacht werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> @Razyl: Die Charaktererstellung? Holy Crap!


GIBTS NEN TITTENREGLER?!


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> GIBTS NEN TITTENREGLER?!


Gibt es den? oO


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Was halt im richtigen Leben nicht klappt, muss auf dem Bildschirm wieder gut gemacht werden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das einzige Mal als ich Spaß an Sims hatte, war, als ich so ne mega Familie gemacht hab, dann hunderte Grills gekauft und das Haus angezündet. Die Betten und die Klos natürlich zuerst. DAS geht auch im richtigen Leben, dummerweise bin ich aber kein Punk und werde deswegen dafür verhaftet.

/edit: Kronas: Ich glaub es gibt einen! Oder war das die Farbe der Flamme, in der der Charakter aufgeht?


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Das einzige Mal als ich Spaß an Sims hatte, war, als ich so ne mega Familie gemacht hab, dann hunderte Grills gekauft und das Haus angezündet. Die Betten und die Klos natürlich zuerst. DAS geht auch im richtigen Leben, dummerweise bin ich aber kein Punk und werde deswegen dafür verhaftet.


ich verbrenne sims immer so:
ich baue einen korridor aus küchenschränken, am einen ende ein ofen, am anderen ein kühlschrank
ich sag ihm, er soll kochen 
er geht zum kühlschrank, holt was raus, schiebts in den ofen
nun schicke ich ihm zum kühlschrank und mache, wenn er auf der kühlschrankseite ankommt, den gang wieder zu
irgendwann fängst an zu brennen :O


----------



## Ykon (28. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich verbrenne sims immer so:
> ich baue einen korridor aus küchenschränken, am einen ende ein ofen, am anderen ein kühlschrank
> ich sag ihm, er soll kochen
> er geht zum kühlschrank, holt was raus, schiebts in den ofen
> ...



irgendwas muss bei euch doch schief gelaufen sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Achja ich hab dann Sims auch noch im RL verbrannt. Ich weiß nicht welche Leute sich dieses neue gekauft haben, dieses Dings! Ich meine, das ist doch wie Fifa immer nur dasselbe in anderen Farben oder so!

/edit Ykon: Du hast doch damit angefangen, dass man das macht was im RL nicht geht. Ich würde gerne Leute anzünden, also mache ich das im Spiel!


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich verbrenne sims immer so:
> ich baue einen korridor aus küchenschränken, am einen ende ein ofen, am anderen ein kühlschrank
> ich sag ihm, er soll kochen
> er geht zum kühlschrank, holt was raus, schiebts in den ofen
> ...


Also ich hab immer so Stroh ins Haus gelegt. Die Erwachsenen hatten sich gerade gefragt, wieso da Stroh liege und plötzlich fängt es an zu brennen. Das Kind hat alleine überlebt (unabsichtlich) und dann... wurde es langweilig.



Nabend

Euer LoL-Meister ist hier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Euer LoL-Meister ist hier.
> 
> ...


Abend,
antworte mal auf meine PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> /edit Ykon: Du hast doch damit angefangen, dass man das macht was im RL nicht geht. Ich würde gerne Leute anzünden, also mache ich das im Spiel!



Naja gut... wenn du Sims als Kompensation brauchst, damit du niemanden in echt anzündest, hab ich nichts gesagt :X


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Naja gut... wenn du Sims als Kompensation brauchst, damit du niemanden in echt anzündest, hab ich nichts gesagt :X



Aber jetzt habe ich Sims ja nicht mehr... *gnihihi* du bist der Nächste... *auf Signatur zeig*


/edit Toll Lol läd mit 5 kb/s... Skatero, du bist schuld! *zeig*


----------



## Ykon (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Aber jetzt habe ich Sims ja nicht mehr... *gnihihi* du bist der Nächste... *auf Signatur zeig*



nooooez  
Gib mir deine Adresse und ich schick dir ein neues, feuerfestes Sims zu *um Gnade winsel*


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> nooooez
> Gib mir deine Adresse und ich schick dir ein neues, feuerfestes Sims zu *um Gnade winsel*



Ne moment^^ ich fang ja nen Hexer an bei WoW als Destru kann man prima Leute anzünden.








*vorsimspanischschreiendwegrenn*


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Aber jetzt habe ich Sims ja nicht mehr... *gnihihi* du bist der Nächste... *auf Signatur zeig*
> 
> 
> /edit Toll Lol läd mit 5 kb/s... Skatero, du bist schuld! *zeig*


Ja ich habe dein Internetkabel mit Schleckzeug verwechselt und es angeknabbert.


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Aber jetzt habe ich Sims ja nicht mehr... *gnihihi* du bist der Nächste... *auf Signatur zeig*
> 
> 
> /edit Toll Lol läd mit 5 kb/s... Skatero, du bist schuld! *zeig*


dat issen anzeigefehler
bei mir schwankt er zwischen 5 und 30 und das sind immernoch 500-600


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja ich habe dein Internetkabel mit Schleckzeug verwechselt und es angeknabbert.



Ich meinte eigentlich, man hat VOLLE KANNE gemerkt wie der Download sofort langsamer wurde als du gekommen bist.
Ich benutze kein Kabel dLan sei dank. Ha Ha!


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich, man hat VOLLE KANNE gemerkt wie der Download sofort langsamer wurde als du gekommen bist.
> Ich benutze kein Kabel dLan sei dank. Ha Ha!


Dein Internet verbeugt sich vor mir. Darum ist das so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich, man hat VOLLE KANNE gemerkt wie der Download sofort langsamer wurde als du gekommen bist.
> Ich benutze kein Kabel dLan sei dank. Ha Ha!



vielleicht liegts auch allgemein daran, dass du dlan hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> vielleicht liegts auch allgemein daran, dass du dlan hast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schau mal in dein PM-Fach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Ne dLan hat normalerweise TOLLE 600 kb/s!

Hm... jetzt patcht er.


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Ne dLan hat normalerweise TOLLE 600 kb/s!
> 
> Hm... jetzt patcht er.


48%...


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 48%...



42! NIMM DAS!
Ne moment
42 > 48 oder? ODER?


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Och heudde ist es ja wiedermal langweilig, nichts im Kühlschrank, in den MMO's tote Hose....


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> 42! NIMM DAS!
> Ne moment
> 42 > 48 oder? ODER?


nee du patcht schon
ich dle das spiel


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Komm LoL'en


/edit Kronas: Mein Mitleid! Viel Spaß noch <.<


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Wenn noch wer relativ gut in LoL ist: Bitte melden bei mir!


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Wer tötet denn schon Sims?!? Macht sie zu Werwölfen geht in  die Nachtklubs  und mischt mal die Meute auf^^

WARNUNG: BENÖTIGT SIMS PETS + NIGHTLIFE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn noch wer relativ gut in LoL ist: Bitte melden bei mir!



Ich bin nicht gut! Egal wie heißt du ingame?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

hab ich hier was von tittenreglern gelesen? <:


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab ich hier was von tittenreglern gelesen? <:


Du kommst zu spät.


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab ich hier was von tittenreglern gelesen? <:



Hast du Sims und kannst mal nachgucken ob da ein Tittenregler ist?


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht gut! Egal wie heißt du ingame?


Dreimal darfst du raten...


----------



## Ykon (28. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab ich hier was von tittenreglern gelesen? <:



wieso wusste ich, dass das kommt? *g* Bestimmt hat's dich im Schritt gezwickt, als es gepostet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dreimal darfst du raten...



Hey, worum gehts eigentlich in dem Spiel? WC III hab ich aber von DotA hab ich ungefähr so viel mitbekommen, dass man nur einen Charakter steuert. XPLAIN or link plx


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du kommst zu spät.



damnd :/ 


Reo_MC schrieb:


> Hast du Sims und kannst mal nachgucken ob da ein Tittenregler ist?



leider nein


Ykon schrieb:


> wieso wusste ich, dass das kommt? *g* Bestimmt hat's dich im Schritt gezwickt, als es gepostet wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur ein ganz kleines bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Tittenregler jaa das wärs....... *vorstellungen mach von zwei riesigen Kugeln und kleine Beine und Ärmchen*


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Hey, worum gehts eigentlich in dem Spiel? WC III hab ich aber von DotA hab ich ungefähr so viel mitbekommen, dass man nur einen Charakter steuert. XPLAIN or link plx


http://gamersglobal.de/test/league-of-legends


----------



## Kronas (28. Dezember 2009)

75%! party! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 75%! party!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tittenregler jaa das wärs....... *vorstellungen mach von zwei riesigen Kugeln und kleine Beine und Ärmchen*



Mann muss auch auf innere Werte achten, z.B. ähm, Geld, und, äh, Zähne?

/edit Danke Razyl


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Mann muss auch auf innere Werte achten, z.B. ähm, Geld, und, äh, Zähne?



Innerein stinken aber so und sind ganz glibberig :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Mann muss auch auf innere Werte achten, z.B. ähm, Geld, und, äh, Zähne?
> 
> /edit Danke Razyl



titten sind so gesehen auch "innen" und zum teil außen!
also, für tittenregler bei wow,sims und 300 dem spiel zum film


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> titten sind so gesehen auch "innen" und zum teil außen!
> also, für tittenregler bei wow,sims und 300 dem spiel zum film



*sich Lachmann anschliees und eine Tafel mit einem Regler und zwei Möpsen hochhalt*


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> *sich Lachmann anschliees und eine Tafel mit einem Regler und zwei Möpsen hochhalt*



wer schließt sich uns an?!


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Und DU spielst Habbo?


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Hast du Sims und kannst mal nachgucken ob da ein Tittenregler ist?


Gibt es nicht, aber es gibt wahrscheinlich eine Mod dafür.


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht, aber es gibt wahrscheinlich eine Mod dafür.



Dann eher den Nacktpatch <.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Dann eher den Nacktpatch <.<



nackte pixxel
yay


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nackte pixxel
> yay



Du wolltest doch die Tittenregler -,-


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nackte pixxel
> yay



_Lachmann tztztz Hatte ich nicht von dir gedacht_


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch die Tittenregler -,-



die wären im rl nicht schlecht <:


Rexo schrieb:


> _Lachmann tztztz Hatte ich nicht von dir gedacht_



ich bin auch nur ein (lach)mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Begründung warum ich Habbo spiele:
Ich weiss nicht was ich spielen soll, und da dachte ich : kucken wa mal an, und das Schweinchen das es als haustier ist soooo süss! äääh hab ich was falsches gesagt?


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was ich spielen soll, und da dachte ich : kucken wa mal an, und das Schweinchen das es als haustier ist soooo süss! äääh hab ich was falsches gesagt?



Wenn du nicht weißt was du spielen sollst fappier ein bisschen. Lachmann hilft dir sicher.


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nackte pixxel
> yay



Machbar mit Cheats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Dezember 2009)

wuhu meine 640 GB sind fertigformatiert  xD
endlich wieder platz für pr0n


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht weißt was du spielen sollst fappier ein bisschen. Lachmann hilft dir sicher.



über die große entfernung dürfte das ein kleines problem werden


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht weißt was du spielen sollst fappier ein bisschen. Lachmann hilft dir sicher.


fappier? was ist DAS?!?


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Dezember 2009)

fap fap fap...


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> wuhu meine 640 GB sind fertigformatiert  xD
> endlich wieder platz für pr0n


_
Versuch ma ne 1.5 Terabite Platte zu defragmentieren Das dauetr scheiss lange ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> fap fap fap...



du sau =O


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> wuhu meine 640 GB sind fertigformatiert  xD
> endlich wieder platz für p0rn



/fixed

@Lachmann: Du könntest dich ausziehen und... sicher hast du ne Webcam.


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

äh fap fap fap?!Was zum Teufel?!


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> fappier? was ist DAS?!?



_Fappieren heisst Mast****_


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> @Lachmann: Du könntest dich ausziehen und... sicher hast du ne Webcam.



da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

OH MEIN GOTT GEHTS NOCH?!?


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Fappieren heisst Mast****_



Mann ich wollte ihn noch ne Weile aufm Schlauch stehen lassen x.X

/edit WUHUH ICH HAB LOL! RAZYL NIMM SCHON MAL ASPIRIN!


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Wer will Lachmann beim fappen sehen? oO


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Mann ich wollte ihn noch ne Weile aufm Schlauch stehen lassen x.X


_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:Razyl ich nich _


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH *aus dem Thread renn*


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

_MERH POSTS!!!

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...20&start=20_


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Fappieren heisst Mast****_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer will Lachmann beim fappen sehen? oO



niemand? Ó_ó
du immer mit deinem fappen


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> niemand? Ó_ó
> du immer mit deinem fappen


Lachmann fappt!


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ?



-.-
_
Selbstbefridigung -.-_


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann fappt!



dann würde ich hier nicht schreiben? Ó_ó
außerdem bin ich grad bei nem kumpel =O


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub ich kauf mir ne Win 7 Schülerlizenz...


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Oh mein Gott wegen euch hab ich gerade unschöne Vorstellungen :X


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich kauf mir ne Win 7 Schülerlizenz...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> -.-
> _
> Selbstbefridigung -.-_


Das ist mir schon klar. Ich wollte dich nur ein bisschen nerven. Wie es aussieht, hat es geklappt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann würde ich hier nicht schreiben? Ó_ó
> außerdem bin ich grad bei nem kumpel =O


Lachmann fappt zusammen mit seinen Kumpel


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann fappt zusammen mit seinen Kumpel



Bitte hört auf :X


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Dezember 2009)

Maan das neue MW  soll endlich rauskommen -.-


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> -.-
> _
> Selbstbefridigung -.-_


?

Razyl hast du mich jetzt ingame angenommen oder so?


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Razyl hast du mich jetzt ingame angenommen oder so?


Ich bin gar nicht on oO


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar. Ich wollte dich nur ein bisschen nerven. Wie es aussieht, hat es geklappt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Hats du geschaft

Das hier regt mich aber wieder ab xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Im WoWmodelviewer kann man sehen wie weibliche Chars ohne BH aussehen.... KEINE NIPPELZ !!!


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Im WoWmodelviewer kann man sehen wie weibliche Chars ohne BH aussehen.... KEINE NIPPELZ !!!


_
Pff...viele wow spielern kennen noch ne ganz andere alternative  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Pff...viele wow spielern kennen noch ne ganz andere alternative
> 
> 
> ...



Hä?

/Razyl: Achso. DESWEGE steht da Offline! xD


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Pff...viele wow spielern kennen noch ne ganz andere alternative
> 
> 
> ...



aha erzähl mal......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Hä?



_Noch nie Hentai Pic´s von Nachtelfne gesehen oder wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann fappt zusammen mit seinen Kumpel



ich /= du
ich mache sowas nicht mit freunden Ó_ó ich weiß ja nicht wie es da in der beziehung bei dir aussieht ...


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich /= du
> ich mache sowas nicht mit freunden Ó_ó ich weiß ja nicht wie es da in der beziehung bei dir aussieht ...


Ich mache sowas auch net. Obwohl ich teilweise sowieso Menschen scheue


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Fängt nicht wieder mit eurem gefappe an! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> aha erzähl mal.........
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
emm...nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> emm...nein
> 
> 
> ...



bitööö


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mache sowas auch net. Obwohl ich teilweise sowieso Menschen scheue



du teilweiser misanthrop =O


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> bitööö


_
Ich will keinen Banne bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auserdme weis ich nich ma wie alt du bist ^^gebe solche sachen SICHERLICH nicht an minderjahrige weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du teilweiser misanthrop =O


Aber aufgrund versch. Ereignisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Ich will keinen Banne bekommen
> 
> 
> ...



Denk an die leckere Banane sieh wie gelb sie ist.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oh gott ich fantasier von Bananen oO


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

_SInd wier nicht allle Misanthrophen ?_


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen bluna?


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Denk an die leckere Banane sieh wie gelb sie ist....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_Da hast du
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (28. Dezember 2009)

Sind wir nicht alle Sauerstoff süchtig?


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich wollte keine Bananen ich wollte Nachtelfen :<


----------



## Ykon (28. Dezember 2009)

Juhuuu erstes Match gewonnen!!!111elf *cheer*


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich wollte keine Bananen ich wollte Nachtelfen :<



_Wie Gesagt sicherlich nicht hier_


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Juhuuu erstes Match gewonnen!!!111elf *cheer*


GZ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

pff die Mods schlafen eh alle, und tagsüber darf man hier nicht rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> *pff die Mods schlafen eh alle,* und tagsüber darf man hier nicht rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Glaubst auch nur du_


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

oh nein zur mitternachtstund' kommen sie und bannen alle!


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> oh nein zur mitternachtstund' kommen sie und bannen alle!


_
Das Stimmt leider

Die Moderatoren kommen Stichweise hier rein geschneit und gucken ma was so los is _


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

denkt ihr wir schsffens heut noch bis 6000?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

k.p


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

so schaffen wir es bestimmt^^


----------



## Arosk (28. Dezember 2009)

ICH HELF EUCH DABEI!


Moin Jungs, ich gammel grad...


----------



## Ykon (28. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> GZ!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaub ich weiß schon welcher Champion mein Stamm-Champion wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte gerade ne Legendary Killserie *stolz sei*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Was spielst du eigentlich :L


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Yay Arosk wilkommen wir gammeln auch alle, nur lachmann fappt mit seinem Kumpel :X

NOOO DOPPELPOST


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ICH HELF EUCH DABEI!
> 
> 
> Moin Jungs, ich gammel grad...



_Deshalb stinkt es hier gerade so

edit:@Reflox is jetzt gut ok is nich mehr lustig_


----------



## Petersburg (28. Dezember 2009)

Nur noch 11 seiten Leute, Strengt euch an!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Yay Arosk wilkommen wir gammeln auch alle, nur lachmann fappt mit seinem Kumpel :X
> 
> NOOO DOPPELPOST



ihr seid doch alle ekelhaft :x
selbst ich würde mich nicht auf so ein niveau runterlassen Ó-ó


----------



## Ykon (28. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was spielst du eigentlich :L



LoL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nur noch 11 seiten Leute, Strengt euch an!!!



_Wen ich ANfange meine Power Metal Sammlung zu posten sind wir bei so weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

oke... hat sonst noch wer was aus der Witzkiste?

Oh man mein Hund nervt echt, um 24.00 das gesicht abschlabbern wie nett

Edit @Rexo \m/ los poste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich weiß schon welcher Champion mein Stamm-Champion wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Solange es net Ashe ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

_Bist dier sicher ?? das sind 20 Alben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Tabuno (29. Dezember 2009)

nabend schwärmers


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

Los her damit ^^

Man hab ich Hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend Tabuno_


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bist dier sicher ?? das sind 20 Alben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Au ja! Alle sammt mit Songtexte! Falls es bei diesem Genre überhaupt Songtexte gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Freunde mach*




Razyl schrieb:


> Solange es net Ashe ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab grad gemerkt, dass er 3150 Punkte (!!!) im Shop kostet... deshalb wird wohl ein anderer Hero bis dahin herhalten müssen...

Skatero hat mir grad netterweise die Verteilung der Champions erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

Abend Tabuno!

meine Tastatur ist kaputt :<


----------



## Tabuno (29. Dezember 2009)

Ashe kostet 450 Punkte..., nur so nebenbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hab grad gemerkt, dass er 3150 Punkte (!!!) im Shop kostet... deshalb wird wohl ein anderer Hero bis dahin herhalten müssen...
> 
> Skatero hat mir grad netterweise die Verteilung der Champions erklärt
> 
> ...


Ashe --> mein Champion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

Erklärung bitte, was das für ein Spiel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oje mein laptop Akku ist bald fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Au ja! Alle sammt mit Songtexte! Falls es bei diesem Genre überhaupt Songtexte gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jep, bei power metal gibts es normalerweise songtexte


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ashe kostet 450 Punkte..., nur so nebenbei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



I knoooooow...

But:



Razyl schrieb:


> Ashe --> mein Champion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich kriege meinen schon noch bald! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (29. Dezember 2009)

Hat wer lust auf eine Runde auf LoL mit Skype oder TS²? Ist sonst so langweilig. :<


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

_


Reflox schrieb:



			Los her damit ^^

Man hab ich Hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nur n Parr SOnst werde ich verwarnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonata Arctica



Dragenforce



Rhapsody of Fire



Kamelot



SOnst wierd es zu Viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hat wer lust auf eine Runde auf LoL mit Skype oder TS²? Ist sonst so langweilig. :<


Ich hab Lust auf LoL, aber gerade kein TS² installiert, aber ich kann livestreamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab Lust auf LoL, aber gerade kein TS² installiert, aber ich kann livestreamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast doch Skype. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> ....



du bringst mich ja fast dazu das gleiche jetzt auch zumachen aber das würde den thread sprengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jep, bei power metal gibts es normalerweise songtexte



_Bei dem anderen Metal auch nur etwas undeutlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Du hast doch Skype.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber kb gerade das Headset wieder anzustöpseln


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> ok
> 
> ...




Das kann ich bei Guitar Hero 3 auf der höchsten Schwierigkeitsstufe spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Tabuno:

Ich wär dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (29. Dezember 2009)

Noch 10 Seiten, ihr Sauerstoff Suchties ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (29. Dezember 2009)

Soo^^ bin mal weg, hab  "und uebrigens noch was", die fortsetzung von per anhalter durch die galaxis bekommen, und les das jetzt ;> nacht


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Das kann ich bei Guitar Hero 3 auf der höchsten Schwierigkeitsstufe spielen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_
Ich mag dne Song aber nicht so derbe da er Mainstream is Dragenforce werden nur mit dem Song in zusammen hang gebracht_


----------



## Tabuno (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber kb gerade das Headset wieder anzustöpseln


-.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bei dem anderen Metal auch nur etwas undeutlicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



eigentlich gibts überall songtexte xD
bis auf die ersten death metal bands =O da haben die einfach nur gegrowlt und das ohne text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> -.-


Außerdem klingt meine Stimme scheiße :X egal, ich lgo mich erstmal in LoL ein


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Du hast doch Skype.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich würde auch mitspielen, habe aber immer noch kein Headset.


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> eigentlich gibts überall songtexte xD
> bis auf die ersten death metal bands =O da haben die einfach nur gegrowlt und das ohne text
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_o man bin ich so n Power Metal Junkie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Ich mag dne Song aber nicht so derbe da er Mainstream is Dragenforce werden nur mit dem Song in zusammen hang gebracht_



Sie haben sich die Suppe selbst eingebrockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Außerdem klingt meine Stimme scheiße :X egal, ich lgo mich erstmal in LoL ein


Hab deinen Video-Gametest gesehen, also von daher kenn ich sie schon.. Keine Angst.^^


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Sie haben sich die Suppe selbst eingebrockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Woher sollen sie dne Wissen das der Song so derbe bekannt wierd ?? durhc Guitar Hero_


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hab deinen Video-Gametest gesehen, also von daher kenn ich sie schon.. Keine Angst.^^


Egal, sie klingt trotzdem scheiße oo
Wie heißt du in Lol?

Edit:
Ok hat sich erledigt :S


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jep


Ykon schrieb:


> Sie haben sich die Suppe selbst eingebrockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



through the fire and fames ist auch das einzige lied das ich von denen mag^^


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

Tschuldigung dass ich nicht posten konnte aber stand grade unter Schock, hab nen kleineren Stromschlag kassiert :O


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/?page_id=183 <--- in ein paar Minuten könnt Ihr da wieder zuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tschuldigung dass ich nicht posten konnte aber stand grade unter Schock, hab nen kleineren Stromschlag kassiert :O


_Entlich kanne ich das ma wieder Posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





xd Der is so nervig aber geil ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/?page_id=183 <--- in ein paar Minuten könnt Ihr da wieder zuschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yay, razyl beim spielen zugucken xD


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Woher sollen sie dne Wissen das der Song so derbe bekannt wierd ?? durhc Guitar Hero_



Weil sie ihre Seele... ähhhh ihren Song an sie verkauft haben und dieser als letzter und schwierigster Song benutzt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DIe Resonanz war so hoch, dass sie sogar ein Addonpacket mit weiteren ihrer Lieder rausgebracht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Edit: wie heißt denn jetzt Tabuno bei LoL? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> yay, razyl beim spielen zugucken xD


Dann lernst du was ... vielleicht sollte ich euch mal morgen The Saboteur zeigen... aber erst nach 0.00 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

_Kennt ihr Deutschen uberhaupt Brice de Nice ??_


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

Dere!


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann lernst du was ... vielleicht sollte ich euch mal morgen The Saboteur zeigen... aber erst nach 0.00 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Chat funktioniert bei mir nicht. Nur so als Hinweis.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dere!


WoW-Account wieder ausgelaufen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann lernst du was ... vielleicht sollte ich euch mal morgen The Saboteur zeigen... aber erst nach 0.00 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sicher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


warum erst nach 00:00 uhr? ist das spiel so brutal?


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Chat funktioniert bei mir nicht. Nur so als Hinweis.


Also bei den anderen gehts oO


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sicher nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein aber es gibt sicher Brüste zu sehen. :O


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dere!



_
DEINE SIG!!!_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sicher nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es ist blutig, man sieht nackte/halbnackte Frauen die oben ohne rum laufen...


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

Hört sich gut an, auch wenn ich eher auf härteres Metal stehe^^ schwebe so zwischen heavy Metal, das Mittelaltermischmaschzeugs und bisschen black metal^^


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist blutig, man sieht nackte/halbnackte Frauen die oben ohne rum laufen...



I Like 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> I Like
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


War ja klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, auch wenn ich eher auf härteres Metal stehe^^ schwebe so zwischen heavy Metal, das Mittelaltermischmaschzeugs und bisschen black metal^^



_
Ich Stehe auf Power Metal Death und je nach Titel auf Black :/

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist blutig, man sieht nackte/halbnackte Frauen die oben ohne rum laufen...



das is aber schlimm :x
dann doch lieber ab 00:00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

ach lasst mich doch in ruhe :<


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das is aber schlimm :x
> dann doch lieber ab 00:00
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich darf es erst ab 0.00 uhr zeigen aufgrund der Bestimmungen vom Livestream... ich hab eindeutig angemerkt, dass es kein Blut zu sehen gibt, erst ab 00.00 Uhr :>


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

Techno *fauch* geh!


^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich darf es erst ab 0.00 uhr zeigen aufgrund der Bestimmungen vom Livestream... ich hab eindeutig angemerkt, dass es kein Blut zu sehen gibt, erst ab 00.00 Uhr :>



blut <:
da freu ich mich dann aber morgen drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich darf es erst ab 0.00 uhr zeigen aufgrund der Bestimmungen vom Livestream... ich hab eindeutig angemerkt, dass es kein Blut zu sehen gibt, erst ab 00.00 Uhr :>


Bis wieviel Uhr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

PFF ich bastel mir nu ne resident evil sig :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> PFF ich bastel mir nu ne resident evil sig :<



solang das techno verschwindet *hust*
/intolerant


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich darf es erst ab 0.00 uhr zeigen aufgrund der Bestimmungen vom Livestream... ich hab eindeutig angemerkt, dass es kein Blut zu sehen gibt, erst ab 00.00 Uhr :>



Zählt z.B. CoD MW2 im MP auch dazu?


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Techno *fauch* geh!
> 
> 
> ^^


_
Das einzige was in Techno richtung geht und ich noch mag is Daft Punk <3

Das is aber eh french House _


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

könntest du auch mal ein Spiel ohne blut zeigen, z.B. Lemmings? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> PFF ich bastel mir nu ne resident evil sig :<


_
Da Hast du 
_
KLick mich


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2009)

@ Razyl: Wann geht es los?


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Bis wieviel Uhr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


6.00 Uhr



Ykon schrieb:


> Zählt z.B. CoD MW2 im MP auch dazu?


Wenn Blut fließt: Ja

 @ Skatero:
Wenn Tabu fertig ist...


----------



## Petersburg (29. Dezember 2009)

8 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

ich steh nich so auf vorgemachtes o.O


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich steh nich so auf vorgemachtes o.O



*schlechten witz verkneif*


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

jetzt auch noch pingelig sein-.-


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

ach lasst mich doch in ruhe


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Skatero: Bist du schon in d. Grp.? oO


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

Wie du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ich steh nich so auf vorgemachtes o.O



_Scheiss drauf haubtsache das techno is weg so lange du es nich in i love Black Metal oder so umandersst  ignoriere ich dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Scheiss drauf haubtsache das techno is weg so lange du es nich in i love Black Metal oder so umandersst  ignoriere ich dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau sowas muss hin!^^ *an Signatur bastel geh*


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> @ Razyl: Wann geht es los?



Bist du bei uns in der Gruppe? :O


yeeeah doppelt gemoppelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leben ist schön..


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

hier kein black metal!
da muss death´n´roll hin!


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

wenns DER Lachmann sagt muss es ja stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit. Ich hab jetzt eine sehr stilvolle Signatur^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> wenns DER Lachmann sagt muss es ja stimmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, ich bin nicht irgendein lachmann sondern DER lachmann!


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Skatero: Bist du schon in d. Grp.? oO


Du hattest mich doch eingeladen? 
Man sieht ja eh nicht wer da ist, wegen einem Bug.


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> wenns DER Lachmann sagt muss es ja stimmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, genau deswegen ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Nein, genau deswegen ja nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bist aber gemein :<


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hattest mich doch eingeladen?
> Man sieht ja eh nicht wer da ist, wegen einem Bug.


Ich hab dich erneut eingeladen!


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

Und ich bin DER Buhmann!


----------



## Petersburg (29. Dezember 2009)

Noch 7 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und ich bin DER Buhmann!



ne, du bist Reflox! frag ma ZAM ob er dich zu DER Reflox macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

Das schaffen wir!
Und ich hab immer noch Hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DER Reflox klingt gut....^^


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hier kein black metal!
> da muss death´n´roll hin!


_
Jawohl mein Meistrer_


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du bist aber gemein :<



Ich hab grad alle Nachtschwärmer lieb bei Razyls stream gegrüßt und er hats weggeklickt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw geht los o0


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Gleicht geht der Live-Stream los, holt euch Popcorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

Aber DER Lachmann, ich habe keinen Opfer-Thread für ZAM, wenn ich keine Opfer bringe trifft mich DER Bannhammer!


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gleicht geht der Live-Stream los, holt euch Popcorn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Link Bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*+Popcorn Zucker und gespannt zuguckt**


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich hab grad alle Nachtschwärmer lieb bei Razyls stream gegrüßt und er hats weggeklickt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



böser razyl :<
naja, ich bin ma weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dein live-stream guck ich mir morgen an razyl xD


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Link Bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab ich eben gepostet -.-


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde auch gern zu kucken aber Metzelspiele vertrag ich nach o.oo nimmer :O


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

_Höhrt hier einer daft Punk??_


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gern zu kucken aber Metzelspiele vertrag ich nach o.oo nimmer :O


LoL =/= Metzelspiel!


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

ach dann Popcorn her, man haben ja nichtsmehr :<


----------



## Petersburg (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe alles Popcorn der Welt gekauft! Muhahahahahahahahahahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

oh no!


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

Angst die du nie vergisst in englisch Fear that you will never forget? xD


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

Schade das ihr verloren habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2009)

Nochmal?
Ich nehme auch Karthus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

ja nein vieleicht?


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nochmal?
> Ich nehme auch Karthus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab dich eingeladen

Geht gleich weiter mit Stream!


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ja nein vieleicht?



Falscher Film Crackmack


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> ja nein vieleicht?



ja


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bald fertig


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Gleich geht es weiter auf den Stream der Streame


----------



## Tabuno (29. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Schade das ihr verloren habt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir waren im Levelnachteil und außerdem spielt ein Neuling bei uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn der Hintergrund schon rot ist, sollte die schrift nicht genau so sein ;P


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

lass mich :<
aww 5 seiten noch


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

Hab was zum futtern gefunden yay!
Aber.... Teddys als Charakter?!?


----------



## Ol@f (29. Dezember 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Angst die du nie vergisst in englisch Fear that you will never forget? xD


Würd glaub gehen. Man sagt aber glaub ich auch: " Fear to be remembered " (idiom).


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



!


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Abend Buffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (29. Dezember 2009)

abend.


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

nix mehr los?
noch 5seiten gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Win!"


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno pwned all <3


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Win!"


Jop war einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Tabuno pwned all <3



Aber vorallem mit mir zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Karthus hat nämlich einen super Slow und Warwick hat nur seinen Ulti als Stun.
Wenn der Gegner über 50% seiner Leben hat, kann er entkommen, aber unter 50% wird es schwer.

Edit: Doppelpost... Postet schneller!


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber vorallem mit mir zusammen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und ich hab mehr Kills als Deaths! Und keiner hat's gemerkt! ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

So, ich hoffe, dass morgen Abend Tabu, Skatero und Ykon wieder da sind. morgen dann voraussichtlich mit KOmmentar


----------



## Tabuno (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, ich hoffe, dass morgen Abend Tabu, Skatero und Ykon wieder da sind. morgen dann voraussichtlich mit KOmmentar


Und hoffentlich platzt der Stream. :>


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Und hoffentlich platzt der Stream. :>


Der hat glaube kein Limit. Sobald dann der Live-Stream richtig steht werde ich acuh noch ein bissel Werbung machen =)


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

_Gn8 bin weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gn8 bin weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ebenfalls =)


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ebenfalls =)



Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht Leute *wink*


----------



## Tabuno (29. Dezember 2009)

nacht an alle die gegangen sind so noch ne runder lol zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

hmm...LoL
hab das auch mal ne zeit lang gespielt, aber dota liegt mir nit so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiß nie welchen hero ich nehmn soll


----------



## Breakyou (29. Dezember 2009)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin nun auch da


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Hiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (29. Dezember 2009)

was macht ihr so?


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

mir paar vids anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (29. Dezember 2009)

wenn man schon ein Video hochläd indem man sich als _Pro_ bezeichent, solte es schon eine gute Qualität habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


grrr..

Edit/  Video weg..


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Ha! Reingelegt


----------



## Breakyou (29. Dezember 2009)

da hast du es..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

was ist das?

warum schaust du dir solche videos an?


----------



## Breakyou (29. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich mach dich messer von hinten ist besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (29. Dezember 2009)

klick klack boom ich komm mit der knarre in der Hand !


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Cengiz Five ist so krass!

der ist voll coooool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (29. Dezember 2009)

Und er ist breitgebaut braun gebrannt und trainiert auf einer 100 KG Hantelbank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich wette in den dosen war bier und der hund hat das alles getrunken

deshalb blickt er es ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

Resident evil 5 > WoW


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

All > Wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (29. Dezember 2009)

Spider Solitär > WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

jaja!


----------



## Tabuno (29. Dezember 2009)

bin dann auch mal schlafen und wehe ihr knackt die 6000! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

das ist unser ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schlaf gut


----------



## Breakyou (29. Dezember 2009)

gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die 6000 schaffen wir nicht mehr ohne Verwarnt o.Ä. zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Sind ja nurnoch 3 seiten..


----------



## Breakyou (29. Dezember 2009)

3:00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Halbzeit


----------



## Bader1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ok... ich helf mal mit!


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Unterstützung!

aber breakyou is nit mehr on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

RESIDENT EVIL 5 !!!!! NEED MEHR


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

ich bin bis 4 dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein vater fährt dann wieder weg, dann kann ich mich noch verabschieden (auch wenn ich das eigentlich nicht geplant habe sondern einfach bis jetzt durchgezockt habe, aber egal)


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

ok wir haben ne halbe stunde zeit die 6k zu knacken!


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

SCHNELLER! muss gleich wech


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

oohh nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

SPAMM!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

omfg du doppelposter!


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

man bin ich pöööse


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

willkommen bei böse nach 8 mit unseren moderatoren kronas und dominau!


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

alter wir sind allein

...allein allein, allein allein! *sing*


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

hmm..mein internet fängt wieder an abzukacken

jedesmal so hab 2 uhr wird das übelst langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

für brauchen mehr leute für die 6k :/


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

jup..

eindeutig zu wenig


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

mach buffed accs und ruf deine freunde an
sie werden sicher verstehen wenn du sie deswegen aus dem schlaf reißt


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

"hey dude, schnell aufstehn. notfall!!!"
"was los?"
"wir müssen in buffed 6k knacken"
"ok ich bin sofort da"


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

sie haben 5 minuten zeit, dann muss ichlaptop ausmachen und alles in meinem zimmer so aussehen lassen, als hätte ich grade 4 stunden geschlafen und wurde durch eine wundersame macht grade erweckt, als mein vater geht


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

uuhh das kenn ich 

ich machs immer so...
jedesmal wenn jemand rein kommt schnell laptop zu klappen und so tun als ob man schläft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sobal wieder alles clear ist weiter machen 

bisjetzt hats geklappt


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> uuhh das kenn ich
> 
> ich machs immer so...
> jedesmal wenn jemand rein kommt schnell laptop zu klappen und so tun als ob man schläft
> ...


warum sollte jemand reinkommen eigentlich?^^ ich lieg hier falschrum auf dem bett und tippe, wenn wer reinkommt bin ich gearscht

btw, bin dann weg


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

meine eltern sind immer ziemlich lang wach...

kk, cu


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum sollte jemand reinkommen eigentlich?^^ ich lieg hier falschrum auf dem bett und tippe, wenn wer reinkommt bin ich gearscht
> 
> btw, bin dann weg


joa das wäre pwned
cya


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

returned for epic 6000 action


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2009)

wäbä


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

hab iwie bock die nacht durchzumachen, hab nen fernseher, 3 liter apfelschorle und 0,5 liter wasser, nen laptop mit stromversorgung, zugang zu cola und kopfschmerztabletten - erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab iwie bock die nacht durchzumachen, hab nen fernseher, 3 liter apfelschorle und 0,5 liter wasser, nen laptop mit stromversorgung, zugang zu cola und kopfschmerztabletten - erfahrungsberichte?



Das wird ne tolle nacht für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> erfahrungsberichte?


so um 6 ist die müdigkeit bei mir egtl immer am größten, danach ist easy going


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> so um 6 ist die müdigkeit bei mir egtl immer am größten, danach ist easy going


ab 6 fangen die dokumentationen auf phoenix und ntv an, die werden mir helfen


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir ist es eher so zwischen 2 und 3


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir ist es etwa um 16:00


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es eher so zwischen 2 und 3


dann hast dus ja schon hinter dir, bleib doch bis zum schluss des schwärmers heute und steh mir bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ab 6 fangen die dokumentationen auf phoenix und ntv an, die werden mir helfen


kannst dir ja ma diese doku reinziehen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaM_8cDDHvs


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann hast dus ja schon hinter dir, bleib doch bis zum schluss des schwärmers heute und steh mir bei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich versuch mein bestes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

3 posts bis 5999 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2009)

joa, das geht schon schnell rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa, das geht schon schnell rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bis jetzt gings ziemlich lang.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

und... wie ist das wetter so bei euch? wir brauchen 2 stunden gesprächsstoff, müssen ja auf seite 6001 kommen, um den rest auszuschließen


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und... wie ist das wetter so bei euch?


www.wetter.de

kalt, nass, aber ich sitz schön im warmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

schwer zu sagen...ist alles dunkel


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

ich habe keine ahnung, das fenster ist immerhin 2 meter weg


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> schwer zu sagen...ist alles dunkel


Also hier in der Schweiz scheint die Sonne und ist geschätzte 30° C warm.


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

So


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So



Aha.


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

jojo


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (29. Dezember 2009)

Heyho Leute, wie gehts ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So


was los?


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

worum gehts?


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Wo? Wer? Wie? Was?

hier sind aufeinmal so viele menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (29. Dezember 2009)

WoW hat mich wieder gepackt, Blizz schenkte mir 7Tage gratis, die laufen aber morgen ab^^


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

weiss ich doch net o.O


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

WoW is dreck!


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

6k Wir kommen!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> weiss ich doch net o.O


piss dich, alde


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (29. Dezember 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> WoW is dreck!


Schammy als Avatar^^


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

pfff


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2009)

ololol wtf 6k inc? O_O


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt kommen plötzlich alle angekrochen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

Ava kommt auch bald weg :>
BÄM OIDA OLOLKO


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen plötzlich alle angekrochen.


*sich auch auf seite 6k verewigt*


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

6k!!! OMG!!


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

6k!!! OMG!!


upps..doppelpost :/


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> 6k!!! OMG!!


Kein Grund für einen Doppelpost.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

halleluja


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kein Grund für einen Doppelpost.



Bitte nicht hauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

So guckste ava


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

gogo 6001, sonst bekommen die heut abend nocch 6ker posts ab


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

man sind wir gut..


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

Jaja gogo hier


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gogo 6001, sonst bekommen die heut abend nocch 6ker posts ab


wird schon nicht passieren, so viel wie ihr hier spamt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wird schon nicht passieren, so viel wie ihr hier spamt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gogo seitge 6010, sonst kommen sie zu sehr in die nähe von 6000!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> gogo seitge 6010, sonst kommen sie zu sehr in die nähe von 6000!^^


ololol, reicht doch, wenn se net auf 6k drauf kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Wer will bis 6 durch machen?


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

tu ich eh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wer will bis 6 durch machen?


mh nä, eher nich... aber mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Dann schaffen wir auch die 6010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Dann schaffen wir auch die 6010
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


glaub ich eher nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ololol, reicht doch, wenn se net auf 6k drauf kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


GOGOGO 7k!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

oohh nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es werden weniger


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

0815causal is weg, oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 0815causal is weg, oder?


ka :S


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

jup is nit mehr da


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

*grabstein für 0815 aufstell*


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Warum sterben die jungen immer so früh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er musste einfach viel zu früh gehn.
Ruhe in frieden


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

ers wieder da!
er ist wie jesus, wenn ich an das zeug glauben würde


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Warum sterben die jungen immer so früh?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

naja.. er ist ja wieder da.
von den toten auferstanden!


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

playit.ch zufallsspiel, nie brauchte ich dich mehr


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> playit.ch zufallsspiel, nie brauchte ich dich mehr


so, wie ihr hier postet wirds eh nix mit 6010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Tote hose...


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> so, wie ihr hier postet wirds eh nix mit 6010
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


alles eure schuld!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> alles eure schuld!


pff geh kacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Muuuuhh...


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

1:12 schaffen wa locker


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2009)

wuff


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin eine kuh...Miau


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich geh mal offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Schlaf gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

neeeeeeeein tu es nicht!


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

zu spät.. wir konnten nichts mehr für ihn tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

http://playit.ch/online-spiele/geschick-re...hetto-chase/974
loooooooool xD


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Das spiel ist scheiße

ich flieg über alles drüber


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich such grad irgendein spiel das ich früher immer gezockt hab ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich such grad irgendein spiel das ich früher immer gezockt hab ;D


dann gieve infos


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

achja stimmt...

man war mario und musste einen turm verteidigen
jeder runde konnte man dann waffen usw kaufen


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

http://www.gamedition.com/64/Mario_Defense


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Geil!

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

das mario spiel is müll^^


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

habs früher immer gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die musik ist auch nice


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2009)

bin ma penn0rn, gn8


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

gn8 bro!


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Bald ist hier schluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

gleich haben wirs


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

10 minuten noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich hab hunger


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

all in!


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

naja war nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

gut schlafen kann ich nit mehr...

edit: ooouuhhh..der post kam zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Hm, wo sind Tabuno, Skatero, Ykon? :X Her mit euhc :S


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

wenn ihr mich braucht, bin grad bei 20% des großen patches, dauert noch bissl


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Hi leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

aloha


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

spielt ihr eig. auch HoN? oder nur LoL?


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenn ihr mich braucht, bin grad bei 20% des großen patches, dauert noch bissl





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mach hinne... ich such solange nach den anderen ><



Dominau schrieb:


> spielt ihr eig. auch HoN? oder nur LoL?


Nur LoL


----------



## Petersburg (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aloha



(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur LoL




schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich HoN spielen will, kann ich auch reines DotA spielen und habe fast dasselbe...


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

oh man was ein scheiß...


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Naja ich hab HoN noch nicht gespielt, würds mir mal gern anschauen.
mit LoL komm ich einfach nicht klar

<--LoL kack nub ;P


----------



## dragon1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leutz
Ich bin gut erholt aus dem Ski-Urlaub, und hab mir nicht mal was gebrochen


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hi Leutz
> Ich bin gut erholt aus dem Ski-Urlaub, und hab mir nicht mal was gebrochen


Willkommen zurück im Irrenhaus


----------



## dragon1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück im Irrenhaus


nie gedacht das ich deine Kommentare vermissen wuerde^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

hier ist niemand irre!


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hier ist niemand irre!


Doch: DU!


----------



## dragon1 (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hier ist niemand irre!


pah! Steh wenigstens dazu, so wie ich es tue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

lol patchen ist komisch
immer wenn ich es abbreche und neu starte macht es in kürzester zeit 4%
dann macht er garnichts

muss dauernd neu starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch: DU!



das ist eine lüge!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. Dezember 2009)

Nabend

So hab nun auch mal LoL gedownloadet :]


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> So hab nun auch mal LoL gedownloadet :]


bin noch am patchen, 60% mitlerweile


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2009)

woo ich spiel auch LoL mit ^^

abend


----------



## dragon1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Im Dk-Forum: 


Thufeist schrieb:


> Tyrannischer Köpfer mit 20 Krit sockeln, Beserker oder Massaker darauf verzaubern und dann passt das..
> viele leute sehen bei den Waffen immer nur *Kein Crit?! Ist kacke..* aber das ist schwachsinn..




Epic nicht?


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, wo sind Tabuno, Skatero, Ykon? :X Her mit euhc :S


Ich bin hier. 

Nabend


----------



## mookuh (29. Dezember 2009)

abeeeeeeeeeeeend


----------



## Petersburg (29. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> abeeeeeeeeeeeend



Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

wo is razyl, der soll schonma seinen stream klar machen


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2009)

was fürn Stream?


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

1. Hi Skatero
2. Mein Live-Stream funktioniert immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

86% großer patch, dann kleiner patch, dann geht die party ab!^^


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, wo sind Tabuno, Skatero, Ykon? :X Her mit euhc :S



Da bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Kommt doch (@ Skatero und Ykon) ins ICQ kurz


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kommt doch (@ Skatero und Ykon) ins ICQ kurz


ich will auch geheime besprechung :O


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich will auch geheime besprechung :O


Ich kenn nicht mal deine ICQ-Nr. OO


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich will auch geheime besprechung :O



nichts da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



top secret! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kenn nicht mal deine ICQ-Nr. OO


und da liegt das problem!^^
279546938


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

wann gehts den mal mit dem livestream los? :<


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Mal gucken
Skatero - noncheck
Ykon - Check
Tabuno - noncheck
Kronas - Check
Razyl - Check
Hm, fünfer Team \o(


----------



## Tyro (29. Dezember 2009)

Nabend zusammen, vllt kann mir hier einer helfen:

Also, ich habe heute meinen neuen 24" Bildschirm angeschlossen, funktioniert auch alles wunderbar, nur dieser Bildschirm hat integrierte Boxen, die ich mithilfe eines Klinken-Doppelkabels mit dem Audio Ausgang meines PCS verbunden habe und es tut sich rein garnichts (Soundkarte funzt, habsch mit HS getestet und die Boxen funzen auch, hab ich im TV Modus getestet), so, nun ist meine Frage, wodran könnte das liegen?

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mal gucken
> Skatero - noncheck
> Ykon - Check
> Tabuno - noncheck
> ...


Mein ICQ geht nicht. -.-
Installiere es gleich neu.


----------



## mookuh (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mal gucken
> Skatero - noncheck
> Ykon - Check
> Tabuno - noncheck
> ...




hmm was hab ich verpasst? um was gehts?


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wann gehts den mal mit dem livestream los? :<



Welcher Livestream?


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Welcher Livestream?



razyls


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

@ Skatero:
Was geht bei dir überhaupt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Leute, die nicht wissen wovon wir reden:
http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/?page_id=183


----------



## Kronas (29. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mein ICQ geht nicht. -.-
> Installiere es gleich neu.


nimm doch dein pro sieben icq, das hat sogar vier gewinnt


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> razyls



GUCK LIEBER MEINEN: http://www.livestream.com/arosk_frostwolf


----------



## mookuh (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> GUCK LIEBER MEINEN: http://www.livestream.com/arosk_frostwolf



ich schau erstmal razyls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> GUCK LIEBER MEINEN: http://www.livestream.com/arosk_frostwolf



was läuft da für ne band?


----------



## Reo_MC (29. Dezember 2009)

Naa wie läufts bei LoL?

Nabend all

/edit Arosk: Igitt Interface. 40 Mann Raid PLUS Gruppe so GROß und auch noch mit XPerl! Man sieht nix von Game <.<


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Welcher Livestream?



http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/?page_id=183




mookuh schrieb:


> hmm was hab ich verpasst? um was gehts?



Um unser LoL Team


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> nimm doch dein pro sieben icq, das hat sogar vier gewinnt


Hab glaubs nur noch ein ICQ drauf.

Habs jetzt sowieso neu installiert.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch mein Name und das PW wissen. Am Handy ging es vorher nicht. :S


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> was läuft da für ne band?



http://www.rautemusik.fm/


----------



## mookuh (29. Dezember 2009)

ok bei razyl läuft nix ich komm zu dir arosk


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Wir warten nur noch auf Tabuno -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.rautemusik.fm/



aha


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aha



xD


----------



## Reo_MC (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir warten nur noch auf Tabuno -.-



Übrigens LoL Grafik ist besser als man denkt wenn man Screens gesehen hat :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> xD



beim metal teil läuft mir zuviel alternative pussy zeug ._.


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Übrigens LoL Grafik ist besser als man denkt wenn man Screens gesehen hat :O



Ist ganz okay. Mir persönlich gefällt sie sehr. Passt zum content.


----------



## Reo_MC (29. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ist ganz okay. Mir persönlich gefällt sie sehr. Passt zum content.



Jop... leider kann ich nicht zocken weil mein Bro nebenan pennt^^ deswegen auch jetzt schon wieder weg weil ich kb hab mitm iPod hier mitzutippen lol^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Jop... leider kann ich nicht zocken weil mein Bro nebenan pennt^^ deswegen auch jetzt schon wieder weg weil ich kb hab mitm iPod hier mitzutippen lol^^



aye


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> beim metal teil läuft mir zuviel alternative pussy zeug ._.



Naja dauernd kann ichs auch net vertragen *g*


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Naja dauernd kann ichs auch net vertragen *g*



ich habs ca 10 sek ertragen ... dann hab ich schnell wieder judas priest angemacht xD


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt läuft was besseres


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. Dezember 2009)

Gibts heute beim Stream auch Ton + Kommentare?


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Gibts heute beim Stream auch Ton + Kommentare?


Ton gabs auch gestern oO
Kommentare: Noch net.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jetzt läuft was besseres



jep, das hört sich nett an =O was istch dasch?


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir isses besser als bei Razyl ! http://www.livestream.com/arosk_frostwolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

ok, das was jetzt läuft ist kacke


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ok, das was jetzt läuft ist kacke



ac/dc ist kacke?


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ac/dc ist kacke?



höh? ac/dc? bei mir läuft irgend ein pussy dreck


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bei mir isses besser als bei Razyl ! http://www.livestream.com/arosk_frostwolf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei mir läuft gleich (TABUNO mach hinne!) das bessere Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> höh? ac/dc? bei mir läuft irgend ein pussy dreck



:O


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> :O



gib nochma link von genau der seite wo du das her hast! und nicht die startseite nur :<


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gib nochma link von genau der seite wo du das her hast! und nicht die startseite nur :<



AC/DC ist aufm PC, oder was meinst?


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> AC/DC ist aufm PC, oder was meinst?



ich hab dich doch grad eben gefragt was da bei deinem live stream läuft und du hast mir ir son internet radio teil gegeben Oo
also läuft bei deinem livestream doch musik von deinem pc :<
du verwirrst mich :<


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

_Arosk du spielst n Lolladin xD _


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab dich doch grad eben gefragt was da bei deinem live stream läuft und du hast mir ir son internet radio teil gegeben Oo
> also läuft bei deinem livestream doch musik von deinem pc :<
> du verwirrst mich :<



http://www.rautemusik.fm/playlist.php?section=extreme


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.rautemusik.fm/playlist.php?section=extreme



ja?
was ist damit? Oo


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Schickt mal alle ne pöse PN an Tabuno. Er soll mal hinne machen :X


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja?
> was ist damit? Oo



Da steht was wann lief :O

Wie ist eigentlich die Lautstärke aufm Stream?


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Wer unser super tolles imba mega ICQ-Gespräch sehen will sollte einschalten 
Das ist immer noch besser als dieses unsägliche WoW


----------



## Tyro (29. Dezember 2009)

Tyro schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen, vllt kann mir hier einer helfen:
> 
> Also, ich habe heute meinen neuen 24" Bildschirm angeschlossen, funktioniert auch alles wunderbar, nur dieser Bildschirm hat integrierte Boxen, die ich mithilfe eines Klinken-Doppelkabels mit dem Audio Ausgang meines PCS verbunden habe und es tut sich rein garnichts (Soundkarte funzt, habsch mit HS getestet und die Boxen funzen auch, hab ich im TV Modus getestet), so, nun ist meine Frage, wodran könnte das liegen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer unser super tolles imba mega ICQ-Gespräch sehen will sollte einschalten
> Das ist immer noch besser als dieses unsägliche WoW



_Bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer unser super tolles imba mega ICQ-Gespräch sehen will sollte einschalten
> Das ist immer noch besser als dieses unsägliche WoW



This!


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> This!



Ich kann auch was anderes spielen! Sagt mir nur was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Da steht was wann lief :O
> 
> Wie ist eigentlich die Lautstärke aufm Stream?



achso^^


laut, so wie sie sien soll xD


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

_Arosk sehe ich richtig du bist von Frostwolf??_


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

Ja... aber spiel grad mit Ally Pala auf Aegwynn und hab grad Toffel gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich kann auch was anderes spielen! Sagt mir nur was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich sags nur, weil ich selber im Gespräch dabei bin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja... aber spiel grad mit Ally Pala auf Aegwynn und hab grad Toffel gekillt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Wie heisst du auf Frostwolf und welche Fraktion ?? konnen dan ja ma versuchen gegeneinander zu spielen_


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Wie heisst du auf Frostwolf und welche Fraktion ?? konnen dan ja ma versuchen gegeneinander zu spielen_



Horde und ich heiß Arosk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

*razyls live-stream guck*
ich muss schon sagen, äußerst interessant xD


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *razyls live-stream guck*
> ich muss schon sagen, äußerst interessant xD



Die haben alle Schriftgröße 5 trizilliaden und ich werde ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Horde und ich heiß Arosk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Wne du magst konnen wa ja ma zusammen bg gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin auf Gul'dan_


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Wne du magst konnen wa ja ma zusammen bg gehen
> 
> 
> ...



Und wie soll das gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw wir sehen uns nachher.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

ich hab noch nie so viel hirnloses zeug gesehen wie in diesem icq chat X.x


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jigsaw wir sehen uns nachher.



Epic.


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Und wie soll das gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Selber Realmpool_


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

hirnlos razyl =O
nicht sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab noch nie so viel hirnloses zeug gesehen wie in diesem icq chat X.x


Wir gehen nun LoL


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. Dezember 2009)

Skatero, ich hab nix gemacht... war alles Razyls Idee! ;D


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir gehen nun LoL



GL!


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

Rexo ich schreib dir dann Streamchat danach was du anmelden sollst *g*


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Rexo ich schreib dir dann Streamchat danach was du anmelden sollst *g*



_jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 regeln das ma uber icq bin weg gn8 alle zusammen icq adresse hats oder?_


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _jo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein hab ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

Hey Hey


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> nein hab ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Die steht auf Buffed profil

_


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2009)

Tachchen


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

_Hi Selor

und gn8 Buffed_


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hi Selor
> 
> und gn8 Buffed_



ICH HAB KEIN ICQ!


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> ICH HAB KEIN ICQ!



_Skype MSN ??_


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Skype MSN ??_



Skype steht im Profil xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

grr... mein i-net ist zu langsam D:
kann mir den stream nicht angucken :/


----------



## Rexo (29. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Skype steht im Profil xD


_
Gut wen du magst konnen wa das morgen machen ok??

Bin dan weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Abschied noch etwas von Muse <3

Legendarster Song ever von Muse



Der SOund is etwas dumpf wiel das vidoe relativ alt ist _


----------



## Bloodletting (29. Dezember 2009)

*smiley-klau vorbereit*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (29. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crackmack (29. Dezember 2009)

So!

Wat sagt ihr eigentlich zu meiner sig


----------



## Petersburg (29. Dezember 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Wer von euch hat LoL, ist erfahren und kann Tabuno ersetzen? Mister "Ich will nur Gewinnen" hat keinen Bock mehr auf uns QQ


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2009)

ich mach mit


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ich mach mit


Give your LoL Name!


----------



## Bloodletting (29. Dezember 2009)

Hört auf mich zu zitieren, ich hab Smileys geklaut! :O


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat LoL, ist erfahren und kann Tabuno ersetzen? Mister "Ich will nur Gewinnen" hat keinen Bock mehr auf uns QQ



ICH... aber hab kein lol drauf.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2009)

Wir sind gleich wieder Live 
Mit 2 Kommentatoren... wenn sie denn was sprechen und ihr es hören könnt.

Edit:
http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/?page_id=183 mit kommentar!


----------



## Soladra (29. Dezember 2009)

ACHTUNG! ICH HABE ETWAS ZU VERKÜNDEN!!!!


----------



## Petersburg (29. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> ACHTUNG! ICH HABE ETWAS ZU VERKÜNDEN!!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> ACHTUNG! ICH HABE ETWAS ZU VERKÜNDEN!!!!


so sprich


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2009)

Sprich Stallmagd, geschwind seien deine Worte und schnell deine Füße!


----------



## Soladra (29. Dezember 2009)

Ihr kennt doch alle sicher Lethior, oder? Aus den Forenspielen und so?


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Dezember 2009)

nein kennen wir nicht


----------



## Petersburg (29. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ihr kennt doch alle sicher Lethior, oder? Aus den Forenspielen und so?



hmmm... kA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Dezember 2009)

Kullerauge komm aufn punkt


----------



## Soladra (29. Dezember 2009)

Auf alle Fälle: WIr haben uns im RL heute getroffen und sind jetzt zusammen.


































jetzt dürft ihr weiter rumschreien^^


----------



## Petersburg (29. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle: WIr haben uns im RL heute getroffen und sind jetzt zusammen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2009)

Eh...

Ja und?
Das interessiert null...
Das ist nichtmal ansatzweise interessant, weils in 2 Wochen eh wieder anders sein wird...

Gott... warum können Leute nichtmal wirklich Neuigkeiten bringen anstatt immer solche Nieten, wenn sie "was zu verkünden haben"...


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Dezember 2009)

aha..

darf ich jetzt auch alle meine beziehungen bei buffed ankündigen?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. Dezember 2009)

Süss


Aber wer ist lethior?!


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Dezember 2009)

Keine Ahnung ich geh jetzt Futurama gucken


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aha..
> 
> darf ich jetzt auch alle meine beziehungen bei buffed ankündigen?



So schnell wie sie wechseln kannst du hier garnicht posten!

Edit: Futurama? Wo?


----------



## Soladra (30. Dezember 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=477427


*schnief*


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=477427
> 
> 
> *schnief*



Und jetzt?


----------



## Tyro (30. Dezember 2009)

Tyro schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen, vllt kann mir hier einer helfen:
> 
> Also, ich habe heute meinen neuen 24" Bildschirm angeschlossen, funktioniert auch alles wunderbar, nur dieser Bildschirm hat integrierte Boxen, die ich mithilfe eines Klinken-Doppelkabels mit dem Audio Ausgang meines PCS verbunden habe und es tut sich rein garnichts (Soundkarte funzt, habsch mit HS getestet und die Boxen funzen auch, hab ich im TV Modus getestet), so, nun ist meine Frage, wodran könnte das liegen?
> 
> ...



Kamm mir keiner helfen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin hier echt am verzweifeiln, alles funktioniert nur dieser Scheiß mitm Sound net! -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

Tyro schrieb:


> Kamm mir keiner helfen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das technik forum...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Dezember 2009)

Tyro schrieb:


> Kamm mir keiner helfen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Evt sind die Boxen kaputt?



> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=477427
> 
> 
> *schnief*



... und ihr habt euch nur übers forum kennengelernt?


----------



## Soladra (30. Dezember 2009)

jap


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Wir verlieren nur QQ


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir verlieren nur QQ


naps... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> naps...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du kannst das Spiel ja nicht mal oO


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir verlieren nur QQ



Wer spricht da im stream???


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wer spricht da im stream???


Kronas und Ykon


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kronas und Ykon



Und wer ist Peter aus dem Chat?


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Und wer ist Peter aus dem Chat?


Keine Ahnung


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung



Aha


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kannst das Spiel ja nicht mal oO


ich kenns ja nicht mal


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich kenns ja nicht mal


NOOB! Wir gehen wieder Live


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> NOOB! Wir gehen wieder Live



Ich höre ein Stimme. Wer ist das?


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich höre ein Stimme. Wer ist das?


Die lautere ist Kronas, die leisere Ykon


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2009)

kronas ist doof :S
und er redet nur blödsinn bei LOL
hah!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kronas ist doof :S
> und er redet nur blödsinn bei LOL
> hah!



Der Atem meiner Katze riecht nach Katzenfutter

Mir ist langweilig >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Der Atem meiner Katze riecht nach Katzenfutter


deiner auch


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> deiner auch



Stimmt... ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen ._.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Stimmt... ich konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen ._.


du als schwein isst doch eh alles


----------



## Tyro (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Evt sind die Boxen kaputt?



Ne, wenn ichs Headset anshcließe funktioniert es ja! -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Stimmt... ich konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen ._.



pfui :<


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du als schwein isst doch eh alles



Alles, ausser Fleisch

<--- Vegi ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Alles, ausser Fleisch



ein vegetarisches schwein :O


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ein vegetarisches schwein :O



Ich hoffe das ändert nichts an unserer Beziehung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Tjo... nun muss halt meine SHoutbox auf meinen Blog weg...
bedankt euch bei "Reflox", Benji oder wie er nicht noch alles hieß


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo... nun muss halt meine SHoutbox auf meinen Blog weg...
> bedankt euch bei "Reflox", Benji oder wie er nicht noch alles hieß



Och nööö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Lachmann tu doch was!


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ändert nichts an unserer Beziehung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne, ich mag auch vegi schweine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was soll ich den machen? D:
ich kann nichts gegen r0xx0r razyl unternehmen :/


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Tjo... wenn jemand andauernd irgendwelche Beleidgungen und sonst was in die SHoutbox, die direkt auf meinen Blog war, schreibt: pech gehabt. Ich werd die demnächst mal ändern


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin weg....n8


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich bin weg....n8



nacht schweini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (30. Dezember 2009)

Hab den Übeltäter, das Kabel ist Müll, find ich ja schon wieder klasse was die Jungs vom Media Markt mir verkauft haben, hab jetzt aus letzter Verzweiflung meinen uralt Disc-Man ans eine Ende vom Kabel gemacht (jaja, ich find meinen mp3 player atm net^^) und dessen Sound wird auch net abgespielt, also entweder geben die Boxen nur den Sound vom TV aus oder das Kabel ist wirklich hin (obwohl ichs erst am 23. gekauft hab)! -.-


----------



## Dominau (30. Dezember 2009)

Tyro schrieb:


> Hab den Übeltäter, das Kabel ist Müll, find ich ja schon wieder klasse was die Jungs vom Media Markt mir verkauft haben, hab jetzt aus letzter Verzweiflung meinen uralt Disc-Man ans eine Ende vom Kabel gemacht (jaja, ich find meinen mp3 player atm net^^) und dessen Sound wird auch net abgespielt, also entweder geben die Boxen nur den Sound vom TV aus oder das Kabel ist wirklich hin (obwohl ichs erst am 23. gekauft hab)! -.-



Wenns immer noch nicht klappt...

Buffed - Technik forum!


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2009)

ich bin weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gute nacht


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

tote Hose? :/


Nacht Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

AUFWACHEN NACHTSCHWÄRMER!


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

jo wat is los


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> AUFWACHEN NACHTSCHWÄRMER!


noch 5 minuten mutti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Edit: Futurama? Wo?


DVD \m/


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> noch 5 minuten mutti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso kommst du nimmer im ICQ on QQ


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso kommst du nimmer im ICQ on QQ


ka... kb iwie


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ka... kb iwie


Haddu Kummer?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haddu Kummer?


nö^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö^^


Nicht? Hm, haddu stress?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht? Hm, haddu stress?


egtl nicht, muss morgen zwar "früh" raus, aber geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> egtl nicht, muss morgen zwar "früh" raus, aber geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso früh raus?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso früh raus?


großeltern besuch0rn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> großeltern besuch0rn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oi, viel Spaß ...
Sauf net zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oi, viel Spaß ...
> Sauf net zuviel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


saufen? morgen is erst silvester^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> danke...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da betrinkt sich Brille... und dann liegt er besoffen in der Ecke


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

oh mann ich hasse silvestern -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da betrinkt sich Brille... und dann liegt er besoffen in der Ecke


als ob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> oh mann ich hasse silvestern -.-


Wieso?



Grüne schrieb:


> als ob
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kenn dich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nach 2 Monaten erfährt, dass er Papa wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

weil silvester scheiße ist


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> weil silvester scheiße ist


Und wieso? xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kenn dich doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was, erst nach 2 mon?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> was, erst nach 2 mon??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, wenn du ein Mädchen triffst, dass es dir nach 4 Wochen sagt..


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wieso? xD


lauter besoffene vollp**sten die nur einen grund suchen sich bis zu besinnungslosigkeit die kante zu geben herzlichen danke son shice muss ich mir nicht geben


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du ein Mädchen triffst, dass es dir nach 4 Wochen sagt..


^^



LordofDemons schrieb:


> lauter besoffene vollpfosten die nur einen grund suchen sich bis zu besinnungslosigkeit die kante zu geben herzlichen danke son shice muss ich mir nicht geben


das gibst du dir ja eh 24/7


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lauter besoffene vollpfosten die nur einen grund suchen sich bis zu besinnungslosigkeit die kante zu geben herzlichen danke son shice muss ich mir nicht geben


Teilweise, fast 90%, stimm ich mit dir überein. Naja, dieses Jahr verbarrikadier ich mich... hab was anderes zu tun :X

@ Brille:
Lass LoD in ruhe!!!11111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Brille:
> Lass LoD in ruhe!!!11111
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


y


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> y


Weil LoD toll ist und nen symphatischer Mensch  Ich mag ihn \o/


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil LoD toll ist und nen symphatischer Mensch  Ich mag ihn \o/


pff shice gründe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Teilweise, fast 90%, stimm ich mit dir überein. Naja, dieses Jahr verbarrikadier ich mich... hab was anderes zu tun :X


jo ich verbarrikadier mich auf und hoffe tot aufgefunden zu werden -.- scheiß weihnachtsfeiertage 



Grüne schrieb:


> das gibst du dir ja eh 24/7


Bei mir ist das aber verzweiflung über die zustände in dieser drecks welt


edit: wehe jetzt wird einer sentimental hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das aber verzweiflung über die zustände in dieser drecks welt


ist doch nurn gesuchter grund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist doch nurn gesuchter grund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach geh blas mir doch n schuh auf


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pff shice gründe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Neee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo ich verbarrikadier mich auf und hoffe tot aufgefunden zu werden -.- scheiß weihnachtsfeiertage


Ne, nicht tot! Sonst ist es bald so:
Mano - weg
Kamui - weg
Brille - halbweg
LoD - weg
Oh noez!

Und das ist nicht toll... dann kann Buffed einpacken :X


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

warum is mano weg?


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> warum is mano weg?


Naja, der ist nur noch gefühlte alle 3 Wochen mal hier und im ICQ gar nimmer
Wegen seinen kumpels (*hust* Säufer*hust*) und seiner Freundin und was weiß ich net alles


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach geh blas mir doch n schuh auf


wieso? brauchst mal wieder neue nach den abgelaufenen latschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das aber verzweiflung über die zustände in dieser drecks welt



LoD unser Foren-Optimist! Juuuuhuuuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *cheer*


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso? brauchst mal wieder neue nach den abgelaufenen latschen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö meine lacoste latschen sind noch hervorragenden :/



Ykon schrieb:


> LoD unser Foren-Optimist! Juuuuhuuuuu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Klappe ich bade gerade in selbstmitleid


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nö meine lacoste latschen sind noch hervorragenden :/


über zustände in dieser dreckswelt aufregen und lacoste tragen, jaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> über zustände in dieser dreckswelt aufregen und lacoste tragen, jaja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pff neidhammel 

der witz ist genau so siehts bei mir aus -.-

schweinsteueres zeug haben und im grunde alles scheiße finden


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Klappe ich bade gerade in selbstmitleid



Hast du nicht die pure Ernsthaftigkeits meines Posts erkannt?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> pff neidhammel
> 
> der witz ist genau so siehts bei mir aus -.-
> 
> schweinsteueres edeldreckszeug haben und im grunde alles scheiße finden


joa sag ich ja, du suchst damit nur nen grund fürs trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wieso neidhammel? meine pumas reichen mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alta wer ist die tussi in der mitte die hat ja mal echt schöne tstststssschuhe an:/

edit: Jodie Marsh geile scheiße (nur ne tüte überm kopf wär ganz nett)
edit2: von wegen geil die hat michael jackson aufm arm tatowiert (n toten verdammt nochmal) die is ja voll krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit3: hat euch jetzt der anblick von amy (ich sauf solange bis ich tot umfalle) whinehouse jetzt verjagt oder was?


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa sag ich ja, du suchst damit nur nen grund fürs trinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, LoD trinkt nicht!!!!!



LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit3: hat euch jetzt der anblick von amy (ich sauf solange bis ich tot umfalle) whinehouse jetzt verjagt oder was?


Nein, hab nur kurz nen Flashgame gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit3: hat euch jetzt der anblick von amy (ich sauf solange bis ich tot umfalle) whinehouse jetzt verjagt oder was?


this!


Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, LoD trinkt nicht!!!!!


er säuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> er säuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Verwechsel dich nicht mit ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich merk schon... hier blüht jemand auf *hust*


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Das letzte kenn ich \o/


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

pff ich geh jetzt pennen um das elend dieser kranken welt wenigstens für ein paar einsame stunden zu vergessen und ich hinterlasse euch noch diese botschaft


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> pff ich geh jetzt pennen um das elend dieser kranken welt wenigstens für ein paar einsame stunden zu vergessen und ich hinterlasse euch noch diese botschaft



Ich hab dich auch lieb <3


----------



## Tabuno (30. Dezember 2009)

LoL ist doof.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> pff ich geh jetzt pennen um das elend dieser kranken welt wenigstens für ein paar einsame stunden zu vergessen und ich hinterlasse euch noch diese botschaft


Gute Nacht LoD, schlaf gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> LoL ist doof.



Du bist doof :<


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> LoL ist doof.


Tja, wärste mal lieber bei uns geblieben...


----------



## Tabuno (30. Dezember 2009)

Wie manche mit Level 30 das Spiel immer noch nicht verstehen... echt traurig. und gratz zu gleich 17k posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wie manche mit Level 30 das Spiel immer noch nicht verstehen... echt traurig. und gratz zu gleich 17k posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Manchen liegt es auch nicht am Herzen zu gewinnen, sondern haben auch am Verlieren spaß...

Btw:
Heute durchbricht user Razyl eine neue Schallmauer in sachen Posting 
17.000!


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wie manche mit Level 30 das Spiel immer noch nicht verstehen... echt traurig.



Hast uns einfach verlassen ... *schnief* ich kanns immer noch nicht glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






gz razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Manchen liegt es auch nicht am Herzen zu gewinnen, sondern haben auch am Verlieren spaß...
> 
> Btw:
> Heute durchbricht user Razyl eine neue Schallmauer in sachen Posting
> 17.000!


das is so als wenn ich in die schule gehen würde ach wayne ne 6 beim nächsten mal wirds besser


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

So ich geh dann mal ins Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schlaft gut, ärgert euch nicht gegenseitig und vor allem: Lasst LoD in Ruhe schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Genauso mache ich es auch Tabuno. Ich weiß, dass ich mich noch irgendwie durchmogele...


----------



## Tabuno (30. Dezember 2009)

Wenn das Leben so einfach wäre... gn8 Razyl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (30. Dezember 2009)

n8 du


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

gn8 razyl und gn8 Tabuno - ich bin nämlich auch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Dezember 2009)

noch wer da?


----------



## Crackmack (30. Dezember 2009)

bewertet endlich ma wer meine sig im Sigthread? :<


----------



## Arosk (30. Dezember 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> bewertet endlich ma wer meine sig im Sigthread? :<



was bekomm ich dafür?


----------



## Skatero (30. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> was bekomm ich dafür?


Ein Flame, weil du sie schlecht bewerten wirst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (30. Dezember 2009)

Bin dann auch mal off nach geschätzen 10 Niederlagen hintereinander. -.-


----------



## Skatero (30. Dezember 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Bin dann auch mal off nach geschätzen 10 Niederlagen hintereinander. -.-


Mit uns hättest du gewonnen. Gute Nacht


----------



## Arosk (30. Dezember 2009)

Server restart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (30. Dezember 2009)

n keks kriegste


----------



## Skatero (30. Dezember 2009)

Mist. Habe die Zeit vergessen, wollte eigentlich schon lange schlafen gehen. :S

Gute Nacht


----------



## Crackmack (30. Dezember 2009)

So nu is aber schluss hier!

*abschliess*


----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

det is a schmarn is det


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

wUs? Nabend all


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Einen wunderschönen, sabotierten, Guten Abend


----------



## Skatero (30. Dezember 2009)

Nabend


----------



## Petersburg (30. Dezember 2009)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)

Habe heute bei Mediamarkt F.E.A.R 2 für !!!15!!! euro bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Tjo öhm WAS GEHT HEUTE?

Mir is langweilig ~.~ twinken macht keinen Bock


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Habe heute bei Mediamarkt F.E.A.R 2 für !!!15!!! euro bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der zweite Teil war mies...


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der zweite Teil war mies...



Wems gefällt....


/edit mann selfowned^^ ich hab grad ne halbe Stunde Zeugs für ne Quest gefarmt, bin jetz zum Händler Taschen leer machen, hab alles verkauft, als erstes natürlich die Questitems, und hab dazwischen so viel Müll verkauft dass ichs jetzt nicht mehr zurückkaufen kann T_T


----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

wer macht mit bei lol versagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Wems gefällt....



Nein, nein, er war wirklich schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw Nabend Schwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Dezember 2009)

Nabend


Hab jetzt auch LoL.... echt geiles Game.

Haben anfänlich alle die gleichen Champions?


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> btw Nabend Schwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du on kommen in LoL! Sofort! Ohne Widerrede!


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer macht mit bei lol versagen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Komme ~halbe Stunde.


----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Hab jetzt auch LoL.... echt geiles Game.
> ...


dat wechselt jeden tag... oder wars woche?


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Hab jetzt auch LoL.... echt geiles Game.
> ...


Ja, obwohl die wöchentlich wechseln. Wie heißten im Spiel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Hab jetzt auch LoL.... echt geiles Game.
> ...



Du musst die deine Champions mit Punkten kaufen. Aber es werden jede Woche neue Champions zur verfügung gestellt, mit denen man spielen kann. Diese "gehören" dir aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und jeder andere kann sie halt auch nehmen.


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Skype oder so wg LoL?


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Skype oder so wg LoL?


Net Skype, das ist mir zu blöde :X ich rede sowieso net...


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du on kommen in LoL! Sofort! Ohne Widerrede!



jaaaa... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Net Skype, das ist mir zu blöde :X ich rede sowieso net...



Mhh okay^^ bist du noch offline oder steht das nur so da?


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Mhh okay^^ bist du noch offline oder steht das nur so da?


Ich bin Online... hast du die Version von www.lol-europe.com geladen?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Dezember 2009)

Name im Game ist Jigsaw puzzle

Und welcher Champion lohnt sich zu kaufen? Hab atm 965 Combat Points


----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Mhh okay^^ bist du noch offline oder steht das nur so da?


der muss dich noch annehmen, deswegen stehts da

ich heiß in lol btw schirkos


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin Online... hast du die Version von www.lol-europe.com geladen?



Nein, bestimmt von Rapidshare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin Online... hast du die Version von www.lol-europe.com geladen?



Hmm... leagueoflegends.com wars glaub ich.


----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Hmm... leagueoflegends.com wars glaub ich.


ist das spiel auf englisch oder deutsch? sonst hast du die ami version und kannst net mit uns spielen, hatte ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Name im Game ist Jigsaw puzzle
> 
> Und welcher Champion lohnt sich zu kaufen? Hab atm 965 Combat Points



Das kannst nur du wissen. Du hast bei jedem Hero die kompletten Infos stehen. Du solltest dir aber schonmal vorher nen Kopf machen, welche Art es werden soll. Also ob Fernkämpfer, melee, Zauberer etc.


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ist das spiel auf englisch oder deutsch? sonst hast du die ami version und kannst net mit uns spielen, hatte ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Englisch :x fock. Was nu?


----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Englisch :x fock. Was nu?


englisch deinstallieren und deutsch laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der zweite Teil war mies...



warum?


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> englisch deinstallieren und deutsch laden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh nee darauf hab ich heut echt keinen Bock mehr x.X


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

was ist bei euch so los Leute? Morgen grosses Silvester Festessen, ich bin so happy...da ich ja Kochen werde <3 Reis mit Meeresfruechten in spezialsauce, Kuchen, Bratkartoffeln mit Fisch, das wird toll...und dazu Met


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Englisch :x fock. Was nu?



und der zweite failed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Das kannst nur du wissen. Du hast bei jedem Hero die kompletten Infos stehen. Du solltest dir aber schonmal vorher nen Kopf machen, welche Art es werden soll. Also ob Fernkämpfer, melee, Zauberer etc.



sollte schon Dmg sein... auf keinen Fall Tank. Hab echt keine Ahnung da gibts ja hunderte zu kaufen ._.


----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> sollte schon Dmg sein... auf keinen Fall Tank. Hab echt keine Ahnung da gibts ja hunderte zu kaufen ._.


nicht sivir, ashe oder chinesicherschwertkämpfertyp, sonst kommst du unser gruppenkonstellation in den weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> was ist bei euch so los Leute? Morgen grosses Silvester Festessen, ich bin so happy...da ich ja Kochen werde <3 Reis mit Meeresfruechten in spezialsauce, Kuchen, Bratkartoffeln mit Fisch, das wird toll...und dazu Met



Wir sind morgen in Berlin eingeladen, ist zwar einmal quer durch Deutschland, abeer BERLIN!!!!! BERLINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!
*freu*


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

ich hasse silvester


----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Wir sind morgen in Berlin eingeladen, ist zwar einmal quer durch Deutschland, abeer BERLIN!!!!! BERLINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!
> *freu*


und du kannst nicht mit uns zocken! haha! fail!


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> warum?


Die Shockmomente ziehen net mehr... es ist genauso wie der erste und hat dazu seine sinnlose Story


----------



## Rexo (30. Dezember 2009)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> sollte schon Dmg sein... auf keinen Fall Tank. Hab echt keine Ahnung da gibts ja hunderte zu kaufen ._.



Also es gibt links so eine Art Filter... wenns ein dmg champion sein soll dann mach dir erstmal klar ob Nah- oder Fernkämpfer bzw Zauberer. Ich persönlich bervorzuge Fernkämpfer, da es den melees immer schwer gemacht wird :X 

wenn du weißt was du willst, wird die Auswahl schon kleiner und dann schaust du dir von jedem einzelnen die Attacken und Tipps an und dann sollte es klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> was ist bei euch so los Leute? Morgen grosses Silvester Festessen, ich bin so happy...da ich ja Kochen werde <3 Reis mit Meeresfruechten in spezialsauce, Kuchen, Bratkartoffeln mit Fisch, das wird toll...und dazu Met


hm du hast mir hunger gemacht, afk 

btw w00t brille loadet sich LoL? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> und du kannst nicht mit uns zocken! haha! fail!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich lads ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

ok hat keiner gelesen dann noma

silvester ist scheiße!


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok hat keiner gelesen dann noma
> 
> silvester ist geil




Jo find ich auch.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> btw w00t brille loadet sich LoL?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und dann findest du gefallen daran und stößst zu unserer Stammgrp vor...


----------



## Rexo (30. Dezember 2009)

_xD ma ne andere version von Moskau_


----------



## Petersburg (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Shockmomente ziehen net mehr... es ist genauso wie der erste und hat dazu seine sinnlose Story



Ich hasse dich du hasst soeben meine Lieblingssiel beschimpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Hey muss ich mich jetzt nochmal bei lol europe registrieren?


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hasse dich du hasst soeben meine Lieblingssiel beschimpft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So what? Interessiert mich doch nicht... Kritik = Kritik


----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und dann findest du gefallen daran und stößst zu unserer Stammgrp vor...


die bis jetzt rein rechnerisch eine siegrate von 0% hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@rexo: schon im tv gesehen, hat mich spontan lachen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok hat keiner gelesen dann noma
> 
> silvester ist scheiße!



Jetzt hör halt auf den föhlichen und optimistischen Nachtschwärmern die Laune zu vermiesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Hey muss ich mich jetzt nochmal bei lol europe registrieren?


joa, du hast nur nen amiaccount


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

was ist eigendlich LoL?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und dann findest du gefallen daran und stößst zu unserer Stammgrp vor...


hehe joa ma gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> So what? Interessiert mich doch nicht... Kritik = Kritik



gute Kritik bzgl des Spiels => die Fans lieben dich
schlechte Kritik => die Fans hassen dich
megaschlechte (0 Punkte) Kritik => Jemand mit einer Waffe wartet auf dich...


----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was ist eigendlich LoL?


league of legends, sowas wie dota: das spiel!


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was ist eigendlich LoL?


http://www.lol-europe.com/




Grüne schrieb:


> hehe joa ma gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.lol-europe.com/ <--- da reggen!



Reo_MC schrieb:


> gute Kritik bzgl des Spiels => die Fans lieben dich
> schlechte Kritik => die Fans hassen dich
> megaschlechte (0 Punkte) Kritik => Jemand mit einer Waffe wartet auf dich...


Mir egal... ich kritisiere negativ, wenn es angebracht ist


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

lol -.-


----------



## Thoor (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hehe joa ma gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deine Signatur ist ja mal der Inbegriff von BILD Zeitung!


----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lol -.-


ja genau, lol!


----------



## Rexo (30. Dezember 2009)

_Lasst uns doch ma uber Deutscher Comiker reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Jo find ich auch.


*Lod tatschel*
Jaja wir haben auch alle Mitleid, dass dich keiner Mag und keiner mit dir feiert...


...ne haben wir nicht. Ich lache dich grade dessegen aus.


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Deine Signatur ist ja mal der Inbegriff von BILD Zeitung!



Ich finde sie intellektuell.


Edit Rexo: Komiker/Kabarettisten oder nur Komiker?
Weil von den Kabarettisten find ich den Oli Kalkofe am besten x)


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Lod tatschel*
> Jaja wir haben auch alle Mitleid, dass dich keiner Mag und keiner mit dir feiert...
> 
> 
> ...ne haben wir nicht. Ich lache dich grade dessegen aus.


du bist so herzlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lasst uns doch ma uber Deutscher Comiker reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oliver pocher > all


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oliver pocher > all


schön das wir gleich mal mit dem schlechtesten angefangen haben


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Lod tatschel*
> Jaja wir haben auch alle Mitleid, dass dich keiner Mag und keiner mit dir feiert...
> 
> 
> ...ne haben wir nicht. Ich lache dich grade dessegen aus.


Lass LoD in ruhe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur weil er nicht, wie Ihr, auf dieses Mainstream-Silvester, und ja das ist Mainstream, abfährt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Deine Signatur ist ja mal der Inbegriff von BILD Zeitung!


was bist du fürn vollhorst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab da nich ma titten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl enraged gerade!!!!!!!1111!!elf


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Dezember 2009)

Hmm Cho'Gath gefällt mir aber es steht der ist schwierig zu spielen.... :[


----------



## Rexo (30. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oliver pocher > all



_Oliver Pocher is n Idiot und ich hasse ihn _

_Otto Walkes Michael Kessler und Ralf Schmitz sind besser_


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich hab da nich ma titten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitte schön


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lass LoD in ruhe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


na und, silvester bekommt man daemliche geschenke, und es ist ein offiziel annerkanter grund, sich zu besaufen... what else?


/e
FU FU FU FU LoL ist ein verdammt noch mal scheiss spiel...weils nicht auf meinem Verdammten Mac geht *traurig sei*


----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hmm Cho'Gath gefällt mir aber es steht der ist schwierig zu spielen.... :[


dann hol dir den eisphönix, der hat nen ganz langen lila balken, das steht bestimmt für einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> na und, silvester bekommt man daemliche geschenke, und es ist ein offiziel annerkanter grund, sich zu besaufen... what else?



Glaube du meinst Weihnachten... zumindest bzgl der Geschenke x.X hab noch nie zu Silvester was geschenkt gekriegt.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

Jochen Malmsheimer,
Urban Priol
georg schramm das ist wahre kunst!


----------



## Rexo (30. Dezember 2009)

_Weis einer wie der Physiker Comicer und der Typ der so Stammelt beim sprechen heissen ??_


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> na und, silvester bekommt man daemliche geschenke, und es ist ein offiziel annerkanter grund, sich zu besaufen... what else?


Und somit eines dämlichsten und idiotischten Feste überhaupt... 
Oder um gefühlte 80% aller Jugendlichen zu erwischen:
"Boah alda, am 31.12. haben wir wieder nen Grund zu saufen!!!!!1111"


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Glaube du meinst Weihnachten... zumindest bzgl der Geschenke x.X hab noch nie zu Silvester was geschenkt gekriegt.


ach mist vergessen dass das nur in der Ukraine, zumindestens wo ich aufgewachsen bin, so ist >.<


----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

ey jig, wir haben noch einen platz frei
entscheide dich für nen scheiß champ und hau rein!^^


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> der Typ der so Stammelt beim sprechen



Ja genau, der mit den Haaren, und diesem... Bein!


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hmm Cho'Gath gefällt mir aber es steht der ist schwierig zu spielen.... :[



Deine erste Entscheidung wird jetzt nichts weltbewegendes sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Dezember 2009)

Und was würde den besser ins Team passen Nahkämpfer oder Magier? Kann mich einach nicht entscheiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Deine erste Entscheidung wird jetzt nichts weltbewegendes sein tongue.gif



Hey das sind 5 &#8364; ;D


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Und was würde den besser ins Team passen Nahkämpfer oder Magier? Kann mich einach nicht entscheiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich würde spontan sagen: Nahkämpfer


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Hmpf nur noch ein Platz? Dann lass ich das mit dem Laden oder? x.x

Edit: gibts eigentlich irgendwas Heilermäßiges in dem Spiel?


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Hmpf nur noch ein Platz? Dann lass ich das mit dem Laden oder? x.x


wir sind eh insgesamt mehr als 5, manche werden bestimmt manchmal net da sein und brauchen ersatz


----------



## Skatero (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Und was würde den besser ins Team passen Nahkämpfer oder Magier? Kann mich einach nicht entscheiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kannst ja mal Meister Yi versuchen. Der kann ziemlich stark sein und ist billig.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Wir bauen eine riesige Armee auf und dann sind wir I M B A


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir bauen eine riesige Armee auf und dann sind wir I M B A



Push my Edit ist jetzt im Seitenwechsel so untergegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Falschen Typ zitiert, hier nochmal die Frage: Gibts auch nen Heiler in LoL?


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal Meister Yi versuchen. Der kann ziemlich stark sein und ist billig.


toll jetzt kommen gleich wieder mutterwitze -.-


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hey das sind 5 € ;D



DU könntest dir jetzt auch einfach wie jeder andere normale Mensch (außer Skatero) die normalen Punkte erspielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw /sign @ Skatero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Push my Edit ist jetzt im Seitenwechsel so untergegangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja es gibt Heiler


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal Meister Yi versuchen. Der kann ziemlich stark sein und ist billig.



Ich dachte den hat schon jemand? oder ist es egal 2 mal den gleichen Champion im Team zu haben?


----------



## Thoor (30. Dezember 2009)

Schon lustig wie meine kleine Schöpfung sich um die Herrschaft über einen kleinen Planeten streitet. Wird mal wieder für ne Apokalypse Zeit, mal schauen was Petrus von ner rieisigen Feuersbrunst hält


----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich dachte den hat schon jemand? oder ist es egal 2 mal den gleichen Champion im Team zu haben?


ist mein ersatzchamp sozusagen, aber ich nehm sivir, kauf den ruhig


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja es gibt Heiler



Jöh geil Heiler kann ich^^ nehme ich...


----------



## Skatero (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich dachte den hat schon jemand? oder ist es egal 2 mal den gleichen Champion im Team zu haben?


Hätte ich nichts von gehört, aber es man kann ein Champion nicht doppelt im Team haben.


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich dachte den hat schon jemand? oder ist es egal 2 mal den gleichen Champion im Team zu haben?



Nein hat noch niemand und ja, man darf jeden champion nur einmal im Team haben.


----------



## Rexo (30. Dezember 2009)

_Bülent Ceylan is auch n genialer Komiker find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Dezember 2009)

Also hab mal diesen Yi gekauft... mach mal ein übungsspiel :]


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Gott was soll ich bloß machen bis LoL fertig ist mit laden?


Afk essen.


----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Also hab mal diesen Yi gekauft... mach mal ein übungsspiel :]


alter wir warten hier >.<


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> alter wir warten hier >.<



Achso ihr seid schon ready^^ Naja aber bringt ja nix mit einem in den Kampf zu gehen den ich noch nie gezockt habe^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

We are now ingame without a Live-Stream


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> We are now ingame without a Live-Stream



Stream die Scheisse!


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Stream die Scheisse!


ja und link plx!


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/?page_id=183

Edit: 2 late :X


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/?page_id=183
> 
> Edit: 2 late :X



Hm 2 late 4 wat?


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

auf MTV kommt grad irgend ein billigshice den zieh ich mir jetzt rein :/


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> auf MTV kommt grad irgend ein billigshice den zieh ich mir jetzt rein :/



Achtung ist tödlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. Dezember 2009)

_Mir is Langweilig_


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is Langweilig_



Iss was.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Achtung ist tödlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das heisst das LoD problem sind wir los xD


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das heisst das LoD problem sind wir los xD



Omg du bist so gemein^^ das kommt in meine Sig, du Böser, du!


----------



## Rexo (30. Dezember 2009)

_Mein name is Rexo meine Mission Buffed Museifizieren erfolg 8%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht sollte ich Youtube-Videos hier deaktivieren um nicht dauernd von dir vollgespammt zu werden!


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Omg du bist so gemein^^ das kommt in meine Sig, du Böser, du!


Ich bin nicht gemein! Dies ist nur meine Art, freundschaft zu zeigen!


----------



## Rexo (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich Youtube-Videos hier deaktivieren um nicht dauernd von dir vollgespammt zu werden!



_Ich und spamen haha -.- ich heisse nicht Taktloser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich und spamen haha -.- ich heisse nicht Taktloser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du heißt nicht was?


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2009)

Abend


----------



## Rexo (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Du heißt nicht was?



_Lange geschichte_


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lange geschichte_



Erzähl, LoL ist erst bei 66,6%.

Nabend Satan!


----------



## Rexo (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Erzähl, LoL ist erst bei 66,6%.
> 
> Nabend Satan!



_keinen Bock :/

guck dier die beitrage von dem an 



Matthew Bellamy <3_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl sag bescheid wenn ihr fertig seid ;D


----------



## Rexo (30. Dezember 2009)

_o gott ich kötze gleich

Jackos Vater macht wieder den lieblings vater und lugt wie blöde_


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2009)

Rexo hört Muse-Furry   wuah


----------



## Rexo (30. Dezember 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Rexo hört Muse-Furry   wuah



_Schlechtes Wörtspiel :/

Der Song heisst Fury also Wut und furry Fell also grottiges wört spiel_


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2009)

Keiner hat je behauptet, dass es gut ist ;D


----------



## Rexo (30. Dezember 2009)

_o mein gott Bellamy ist ein gott_



Edit:Wow is der gut beim Piano spielen


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

w0t da f0ck!


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich sag dir dann bescheid Jigsaw


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2009)

Hattest du nich shconma sonen bellawaysarsadsa fan post ?


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Warum ist eigentlich Lillyan die ganze Zeit hier und schreibt nie was?
Huhu Lilly schreib was :x


----------



## Rexo (30. Dezember 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Hattest du nich shconma sonen bellawaysarsadsa fan post ?


_Wat??_


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2009)

lawl

http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article455...mplantiert.html


----------



## Rexo (30. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lawl
> 
> http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article455...mplantiert.html



_Ich glaub ich muss kötzrn_


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Lawlig

/edit: Verheilt das auch wieder oder sieht das für immer so aus?
Wenns so bleibt wär ich lieber blind.


/edit2: Omg ich hab jetzt lol installiert und es ist immer noch englisch^^


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte doppelt so viel kills wie Razyl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Warum ist eigentlich Lillyan die ganze Zeit hier und schreibt nie was?
> Huhu Lilly schreib was :x



Schreib was Lilly!!! Schreib was, schreib was, schreib was, schreib was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Lawlig
> 
> /edit: Verheilt das auch wieder oder sieht das für immer so aus?
> Wenns so bleibt wär ich lieber blind.
> ...


von wo geladen? das alte deinstalliert? loleuinstaller anstatt lolinstaller gestartet?


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/?page_id=183
Gleich gibt es geballte Live-Action aus League of Legends!!!! Dauert aber noch ein wenig :X


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> von wo geladen? das alte deinstalliert? loleuinstaller anstatt lolinstaller gestartet?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss heut auch schon ins Bettchen, morgen 6 uhr nach Berlin gn8.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2009)

diesmal spiel ich nich den Stiefelknecht und geh mit euch unter 
ich schau ma zu  und hinterlass die böse kommentare  xD


----------



## Skatero (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/?page_id=183
> Gleich gibt es geballte Live-Action aus League of Legends!!!! Dauert aber noch ein wenig :X


Wegen technischen Problemen gibt es eine kleine Verzögerung. 
Das Problem ist uns bereits bekannt und es wird daran gearbeitet.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2009)

komm wir machen vor Razyls stream n paar Landstreichergeheimzeichen, dass es doch wohl kein LoL match geben wird


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Aufgrund diverser Probleme mit Mama Kronas wird gleich Brille zu uns stoßen.


----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aufgrund diverser Probleme mit Mama Kronas wird gleich Brille zu uns stoßen.


mowl, in 20 minuten bin ich da, am laptop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mowl, in 20 minuten bin ich da, am laptop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pwned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> mowl, in 20 minuten bin ich da, am laptop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In 20 Minuten haben wir ein weiteres Match verloren


----------



## Kronas (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> In 20 Minuten haben wir ein weiteres Match verloren


ihr habt ja auch brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. Dezember 2009)

Es geht los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Ohne Stream...
oder doch mit, nur wird es mir net angezeigt -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2009)

Lalala... kann mir wer für morgen eine kleine französin in Hausmädchenkostüm besorgen... mag nicht so allein sein :->


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Lalala... kann mir wer für morgen eine kleine französin in Hausmädchenkostüm besorgen... mag nicht so allein sein :->


Perversling :X


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Perversling :X


Igiiiitt säääx X( Wie eeeklig

ähm ja /ironie off


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Perversling :X



Bitte was?
Also ich hab nichtmal angefangen in die Richtung zu schwadronieren... also bitte...


----------



## Petersburg (30. Dezember 2009)

Wuhu habe F.e.a.r 2 an nur einem Tag durch gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2009)

ich hab Fear 2 auch... aber nich durch ^^
mir fehlt da iwas...


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wuhu habe F.e.a.r 2 an nur einem Tag durch gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich hab' in Bayonetta Gracious und Glorious getötet, wer die schonmal auf normal versucht hat, weiss wie mächtig die sind.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> Also ich hab nichtmal angefangen in die Richtung zu schwadronieren... also bitte...


Jajajajaja... wir kennen dich Selor!


----------



## Zonalar (30. Dezember 2009)

Tag

hab gerade furchtbar lange und verwirrende Worte in den Thred unter uns geschrieben^^

wolltihr nachgucken? :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2009)

ahoi


----------



## Arosk (30. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> wolltihr nachgucken? :>



Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag
> 
> hab gerade furchtbar lange und verwirrende Worte in den Thred unter uns geschrieben^^
> 
> wolltihr nachgucken? :>



Nö


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

seid ihr immer noch am lol´en? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> seid ihr immer noch am lol´en?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haben aber ziemlich kassiert weil Schweini und Brille noobs in LoL sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> seid ihr immer noch am lol´en?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> seid ihr immer noch am lol´en?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja wir gewinnen ein Match nach dem anderen ;D


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe heute viel zulange for der xbox gesessen -.- habe jetzt Kopfschmerzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich habe heute viel zulange for der xbox gesessen -.- habe jetzt Kopfschmerzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist du Goldmitglied? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw, wieder antworten drei Leute auf Lachmanns Frage :O
Gibt dem Jungen nicht so viel Aufmerksamkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Verdammt ey -.- ich weiß nun nicht ob ich streame oder net andauern gnah!


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

ich glaub der drecks schullaptop is zu schlecht...


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Bist du Goldmitglied?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, Meine xbox 360 hatt derzeit garkeinen Internet Anschluss


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich glaub der drecks schullaptop is zu schlecht...


Mies!


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> btw, wieder antworten drei Leute auf Lachmanns Frage :O
> Gibt dem Jungen nicht so viel Aufmerksamkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



har! xD
ich brauch das xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> har! xD
> ich brauch das xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein brauchst du nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (31. Dezember 2009)

Na, dann schaut halt nicht. Aber als ich den neuesten Kommentar las, konnte ich nicht anders, als ein wohliges Lächeln auf meine Lippen zu zaubern. :3


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na, dann schaut halt nicht. Aber als ich den neuesten Kommentar las, konnte ich nicht anders, als ein wohliges Lächeln auf meine Lippen zu zaubern. :3


Ich hoffe für dich, dass es Gott nicht war, der dir das Lächeln schenkte :X


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das ist, liebe kinder, weshalb ihr unbedingt nicht die laptopklasse nehmen solltet, wenn ihr erfahrt, dass der pc von dell kommt (für das ding bezahlen wir gut 1000 euro, aber WTF WAS IST DA FÜR EIN SCHEISS DRIN?!)


----------



## Zonalar (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann lächeln, ohne Gott zu fragen! Ja, und wie!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 1000


wtf


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas: 1000 oder 100? oO


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na, dann schaut halt nicht. Aber als ich den neuesten Kommentar las, konnte ich nicht anders, als ein wohliges Lächeln auf meine Lippen zu zaubern. :3



Hab geantwortet.




DER schrieb:


> har! xD
> ich brauch das xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hoffe du musst damit nicht Defizite aus dem rl ausgleichen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Petersburg schrieb:


> Nein, Meine xbox 360 hatt derzeit garkeinen Internet Anschluss




Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

**schreibt einfach irgendeine sinnlose sch****. ** 

Wer hatt meine Kekse aufgegessen?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> **schreibt einfach irgendeine sinnlose sch****. **
> 
> Wer hatt meine Kekse aufgegessen?!
> 
> ...


Ach, du hast also diesen Scheiß in meine Shoutbox geschrieben? Ist ja interessant...


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du musst damit nicht Defizite aus dem rl ausgleichen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vllt ... vllt auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, du hast also diesen Scheiß in meine Shoutbox geschrieben? Ist ja interessant...



hmmm ich hatte mich da doch auch Peter genannt, oder irgendwas mit keksen :O


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> hmmm ich hatte mich da doch auch Peter genannt, oder irgendwas mit keksen :O


Joa und einmal als Benji, dann als Reflox usw....


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa und einmal als Benji, dann als Reflox usw....



nein nur einmal irgendwas mit keksen und einmal Peter das wars


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> nein nur einmal irgendwas mit keksen und einmal Peter das wars


Kann ich ja nachher überprüfen, anhand der IP


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

ich möchte etwas konstruktives in die shoutbox eintragen aber ich weiß nicht, was :O


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann ich ja nachher überprüfen, anhand der IP



Mach das wenns dir spaß macht xD


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich möchte etwas konstruktives in die shoutbox eintragen aber ich weiß nicht, was :O


Bist du überhaupt registriert auf meinen Blog


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bist du überhaupt registriert auf meinen Blog


kla


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kla


Schön <3


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schön <3


aber nur für die shoutbox!^^
wieviel inhalt muss ein beitrag haben, damit du ihn nicht löscht?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schön <3



bringt einem das irgendwelche vorteile sich auf deinem blog zu registrieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bringt einem das irgendwelche vorteile sich auf deinem blog zu registrieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


man kann die shoutbox spammen


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> man kann die shoutbox spammen



das ist schon ein starkes argument ...


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> man kann die shoutbox spammen



kann man das nicht auch so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> kann man das nicht auch so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hat razyl leider geändert


----------



## Edou (31. Dezember 2009)

eyyyy icc clear!!! neue hose neuer hut (t9) woah geil neuer ring eyy und dass mit nem neuen stamm^^


achso ich meld mich auch ma wieder ^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> kann man das nicht auch so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, das habe ich abgeändert. Wegen dir...

@ Kronas:
Nichts beleidigendes, nicht pornografisches, nichts rassistisches usw. und vor allem: Nicht irgendwelche blöden "Ich will Kekse" "Halts Maul" usw. Sachen.


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, das habe ich abgeändert. Wegen dir...
> 
> @ Kronas:
> Nichts beleidigendes, nicht pornografisches, nichts rassistisches usw. und vor allem: Nicht irgendwelche blöden "Ich will Kekse" "Halts Maul" usw. Sachen.



Ich habe wirklich Nur Ich will Kekse und irgendwas anderes was aber (glaub ich) nicht schlimm war geschrieben >.<


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

'Hier könnte Ihre Werbung stehen!' erfüllt jedes kriterium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 'Hier könnte Ihre Werbung stehen!' erfüllt jedes kriterium
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In der Shoutbox kann ich kein Werbebanner einfügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> In der Shoutbox kann ich kein Werbebanner einfügen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


musst du doch nicht, ich schreib einfach hier könnte ihre werbung stehen und poste es rein :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

ich mach dann einfach popopups


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich mach dann einfach popopups



Ich könnte schwören das heist Popups und nicht Popopups 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Das wird wieder eine richtig derbe Niederlage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich könnte schwören das heist Popups und nicht Popopups
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nene, popopups war schon richtig


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl, wie kannst du einfach aus LoL und TS rausgehen, ohne was zu sagen? ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Razyl, wie kannst du einfach aus LoL und TS rausgehen, ohne was zu sagen? ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja... wie kannst du nur?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Razyl, wie kannst du einfach aus LoL und TS rausgehen, ohne was zu sagen? ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich wollte es gleich hier sagen 
Ich geh nämlich nun schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel Spaß euch noch, ärgert net meinen Chef und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (31. Dezember 2009)

gut nacht ihrs falls wir uns nichtmehr sehn vor neujahr rutscht schön rein  hf und gn8


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wollte es gleich hier sagen
> Ich geh nämlich nun schlafen
> 
> 
> ...


Hab ja leider kein Mic, sonst würde ich ihn schon ärgern.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wollte es gleich hier sagen
> Ich geh nämlich nun schlafen
> 
> 
> ...



gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw ich bin erstmal aus LoL raus, die Niederlagen haben mir erstmal gereicht^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> gut nacht ihrs falls wir uns nichtmehr sehn vor neujahr rutscht schön rein  hf und gn8



jop,gleichfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Dezember 2009)

N8... übermorgen wieder LoL? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Los flamen wir Pierre


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

dadada daaaaam


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> N8... übermorgen wieder LoL?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Joa... morgen abend mach ich Saboteur und keiner siehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein. Ansonsten hack ich eure LoL-Accounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

so jetzt hab ichs nochmal krachen lassen und meine sportgeräte bissl strazapiert hach das tut so saugut :3


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so jetzt hab ichs nochmal krachen lassen und meine sportgeräte bissl strazapiert hach das tut so saugut :3



perversling :<


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so jetzt hab ichs nochmal krachen lassen und meine sportgeräte bissl strazapiert hach das tut so saugut :3


Sport ======== Mord


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa... morgen abend mach ich Saboteur und keiner siehts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mach es nicht! Ich will es sehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> perversling :<


nur weil du n faules schwein bist :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sport ======== Mord



hat da jemand erfahrungen gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mach es nicht! Ich will es sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


>< ihr wollt doch nur das Blut und das andere sehen :X


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sport ======== Mord


mein angehendes sixpack spricht eine andere sprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mein angehendes sixpack spricht eine andere sprache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mein Bier spricht nie.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nur weil du n faules schwein bist :/


Nö, weil ich weiß: Ich sterb so oder so. Ob ich da nun sportlich fit bin oder nicht ist ja am Ende egal. Von daher: Wozu anstrengen? :X



DER schrieb:


> hat da jemand erfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja... auch...


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nur weil du n faules schwein bist :/



niemals :<
ich bin die fitness in person 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mein Bier spricht nie.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pff du musst es nur lange genug auf der heizung stehen lassen geöffnet natürlich


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mein angehendes sixpack spricht eine andere sprache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was will ich mit nem sixpack wenn ich ein faß haben kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2009)

Celebrations sind doof. Da muss ich immer so lange überlegen, was ich als Nächstes esse.


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Celebrations sind doof. Da muss ich immer so lange überlegen, was ich als Nächstes esse.



Word.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Celebrations sind doof. Da muss ich immer so lange überlegen, was ich als Nächstes esse.


alles das was gut schmeckt und den rest wegwerfen


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Celebrations sind doof. Da muss ich immer so lange überlegen, was ich als Nächstes esse.



machs wie ich, einfach handrein und essen! verpackung sind zusätzliche leckerein


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> machs wie ich, einfach handrein und essen! verpackung sind zusätzliche leckerein



Das erklärt also deinen Humor... :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Das erklärt also deinen Humor... :X


jep, so ziemlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jep, so ziemlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab schon fast gedacht, dass das von Geburt aus so ist... aber ich wusste natürlich, dass was dahinter gesteckt hat ;P


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> hab schon fast gedacht, dass das von Geburt aus so ist... aber ich wusste natürlich, dass was dahinter gesteckt hat ;P



"Alice im Ständerland" 
"Bens Huren" 
"Der Herr der Ingen" 
"Der Soldat James Schwein" 
"Die Reise zum G-Punkt der Elke" 
"Die Prinzessin auf der Eichel" 
"Der Club der großen Dinger" 
"Das Wunder von Bernd - dicker geht"s nicht mehr" 
"Eiskalte Schwengel" 
"Hairy Potter und die Kammer des Schleckens" 
"Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Poppens" 
"Im Tal der Brüste" 
"Miss Under-the-cover" 
"Schneeflittchen und die sieben Zwerge" 
"Schwanz der Vampire" 
"Strip langsam" 
"Spiel mir das Lied vom Glied" 
"The Sperminator" 
"Tittanic".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
xDDDD


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

fail lachman^^


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> "Alice im Ständerland"
> "Bens Huren"
> "Der Herr der Ingen"
> "Der Soldat James Schwein"
> ...




Schön, dass Lillyan gerade vorbeischaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Schön, dass Lillyan gerade vorbeischaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa >:<


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol 
Ich habe gerade wirklich gelacht.
Ich hab noch einen für dich (selber erfunden):"Aladin und die Wunderschl*mpe"

(Sogar noch schön zensiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> lol
> Ich habe gerade wirklich gelacht.
> Ich hab noch einen für dich (selber erfunden):"Aladin und die Wunderschl*mpe"
> 
> ...



kenn ich schon xD


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

ich hab mir mal 50 so namen rausgeschrieben aber die darf ich hier ned posten >.<


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kenn ich schon xD


Aber das habe ich wirklich selber erfunden. :/
Wo hast du es gelesen oder gehört?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> lol
> Ich habe gerade wirklich gelacht.
> Ich hab noch einen für dich (selber erfunden):"Aladin und die Wunderschl*mpe"
> 
> ...


gibts schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zudem in einem loch vor unserer zeit, etc


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber das habe ich wirklich selber erfunden. :/
> Wo hast du es gelesen oder gehört?!



ausm svz xD


@ lod
tu es, wenn du ein mann bist!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

:/ gebt man lustige pornonamen bei google ein und nehmt den ersten link ^^


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

es haben sich zwei gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




okay, drei *g*


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

wacken 2010 hat iron maiden :O


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wacken 2010 hat iron maiden :O


auch shcon gemerkt?



DER schrieb:


> @ lod
> tu es, wenn du ein mann bist!


niemals


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wacken 2010 hat iron maiden :O


Na und. Sonisphere hat Metallica, Slayer,  Anthrax, Megadeth usw.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

edit: ne ist zu riskant :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> :/ gebt man lustige pornonamen bei google ein und nehmt den ersten link ^^



so geil xDDDD

kronas:
echt? wusst ich noch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die ham auch SLAYER
mötley crue
alice cooper


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> niemals


do it faggot


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

alarm im darm xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2009)

der pimmel über berlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> alarm im darm xD


Hab ich auch gerade gelesen und wollte es posten. 

An*lstufe rot II


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> do it faggot


omfg er spricht /b/isch :O



Hairy Potter und die Kammer des Schleckens  xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> omfg er spricht /b/isch :O
> 
> 
> 
> Hairy Potter und die Kammer des Schleckens  xD



brille ist ein /b/tard!!!!

die lustigsten hab ich schon gepostet :<


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> omfg er spricht /b/isch :O
> 
> 
> 
> Hairy Potter und die Kammer des Schleckens  xD


Beine breit es ist soweit

Man ich kann nicht mehr. Wer denkt sich das alles aus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> do it faggot


edit: gut link fliegt raus :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2009)

ja, man kann mit solchen namen auch spiele spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/search?client=firefox...nG=Google-Suche
> erster link so da habt ihrs


Wir haben es doch schon lange.


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> brille ist ein /b/tard!!!!


yay


Inzestbauern vom Rammlerhof
Mama ist die größte Sau
Monstermösen vom Mars xD


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, man kann mit solchen namen auch spiele spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab ich mir mit meinem kleinen bruder angeschaut wir sind so abgebrochen >.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hab ich mir mit meinem kleinen bruder angeschaut wir sind so abgebrochen >.<



helikopter mann 2 : die rückkehr des kreiself*ckers xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> helikopter mann 2 : die rückkehr des kreiself*ckers xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


am geilsten ist noch wie der das ausspricht^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

leute kommt ICQ online dann machen wir ne pornonamenshlacht >:<


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> leute kommt ICQ online dann machen wir ne pornonamenshlacht >:<



k xD


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2009)

Gebt mir eure ICQ-Nummern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

448038332


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

die schlacht tobt schwer zwischen mir und lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> leute kommt ICQ online dann machen wir ne pornonamenshlacht >:<



Warum nicht bei den Nachtschwärmern? :S


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Warum nicht bei den Nachtschwärmern? :S


ban und so :/


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

oh gott das sind so elendsfertige namen >:< hahaha ich verreck vor lachen


----------



## Lillyan (31. Dezember 2009)

*vielsagend räusper*


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

ich hab nix böses gepostet


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *vielsagend räusper*


würde hier niemand wagen =O


----------



## Arosk (31. Dezember 2009)

gähn...


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

zur feier meines 6666ten posts gibt es 6666 baan kuguladhay kuqaadayso (gabadh cadaan ah) nur für euch!


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2009)

du ehrst und kronas =O


bin weg ^^


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

Naja... ich bin dann auch mal weg.

Gute Nacht an die Verbliebenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


drunk peopel crossing!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

Spassvogel (19) sucht verständnisvolle Partnerin, die es mag, Wasser über den Kopf zu kriegen, Spinnen im Bett zu finden und an Türklinken zu fassen, die unter Starkstrom stehen. Muß mehr Humor haben als meine letzten 27 Freundinnen!! Chiffre 92378

Attraktiv, wohlhabend, intelligent, geistreich, sportlich, elegant, sensibel, humorvoll, welterfahren und erfolgreich ... bin ich NICHT. Aber schreibt mir ruhig! Chiffre 722201

Mediziner sucht Mädchen mit innerer Schönheit. Röntgenbilder bitte an Chiffre 28934

SIE, lebhaft (nicht still), schlank (nicht dick), brünett (nicht blond) sucht ruhigen (nicht lauten) Mann (nicht Frau) für gemeinsame (nicht alleinige) Abendstunden (nicht am Tag). Kennwort "Eva" (nicht Adam) unter Chiffre 27883 (nicht 27884)

Puffi-muffi-Schnuckelbärchen sucht zuckersüßes Hutzimutzi, das ganz kille-kille-schmuselieb zu ihm ist... und dafür sorgt, daß er endlich wieder vernünftig redet! -Chiffre 422617

Chronischer Lügner (190, sportlich, Magnum-Typ) sucht gutaussehendes Mädchen für Reise zu seiner Zehn-Millionen-Villa in St. Tropez. Chiffre 677389

Verfassungsschutz-Beamter möchte nette Freundin kennenlernen. Bitte keine Adressen, Körpermaße oder Fotos schicken, haben wir alles hier im Computer gespeichert! - Chiffre 78921

Ich habe die Figur von Bo Derek, die Oberweite von Dolly Dollar, den Sex von Tina Turner. Und ausserdem habe ich ein Problem: Ich bin nämlich ein Mann. - Chiffre 77628

Mensch mit Gedächtnisschwund. Ich weiss nicht mehr, wer ich bin...und auch nicht, was für einen Partner ich suche. Und die Chiffre-Nr. habe ich auch vergessen.

Ich bin eine attraktive, gebildete Blondine (25/168/57) mit höchstem Einkommen. Ich habe Liebhaber in rauhen Mengen und irre viel Spass am Leben. Kurzum: Ich hab's nicht nötig, mein Geld oder meine Zeit für Nieten zu verschwenden, die Kontaktanzeigen lesen. Deshalb werde ich auch niemandem antworten, der mir schreibt! - Chiffre 21903

Unternehmer mit Knoblauch-Fabrik und Stinktier-Züchtung sucht Lebensgefaehrtin mit Dauerschnupfen. Chiffre 267811

Schüchterner Typ, 23, sucht -

Auch Idioten brauchen Liebe! Wenn du also jemand bist, der ständig zu tanken vergisst, andern Leuten Getränke über die Klamotten schüttest und immer erst ins Kino kommst, wenn der Film schon eine Stunde läuft...dann haben wir bereits drei Dinge gemeinsam! Lass uns herausfinden, worin wir NOCH komplette Nieten sind! Chiffre 42155

Umwerfende Erscheinung sucht Typ zum Umwerfen. Gern auch mit Keule, Schlagring, Peitsche, Bratpfanne oder Hammer. Chiffre 36720

Bin hoffnungslos pleite und schulde jedem Geld. Falls Sie nicht zu meinen Gläubigern gehören, würde ich Sie gerne kennenlernen. Bitte Telefonnummer - meine wurde gesperrt. Unter Chiffre 87312

Fraknor, der Kriegsfürst des Planeten Zambo, sucht Göttin der Vierten Dimension, um mit ihr gemeinsam den Thron der Yugurtha-Galaxis zu besteigen. Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Zuschriften unter Chiffre 9024

Motorradfahrender Trapezkünstler, Vegetarier mit Interesse an Okkultismus, Bismarck, Schlammringkampf und Karpfenzucht, sucht weibliches Gegenstück. - Chiffre 15327

An das blonde Mädchen im Madonna-T-Shirt, das mich gestern mittag im C13-Bus anlächelte: Du bist NICHT mein Typ, und ich will dich NICHT kennenlernen.

Wankelmuetige Sie, 34, sucht älteren Mann (um die zwanzig?) mit blauen, braunen oder grünen Augen sowie dunkelblonden, vielleicht aber auch schwarzen oder roten Haaren! Ruf mich doch mal an...oder schreibe einen Brief...oder vielleicht sollten wir das Ganze lieber lassen? Oder vielleicht doch nicht, hm??? Unter Chiffre 672290

Wütende Menschenmenge mit Holzprügeln und Fackeln sucht haariges Monster zwecks Verfolgung bei Vollmond und anschliessender Tötung. Chiffre 112113

Erstversuch! Mann, m. gr. Spw., vg. u. m. weitr. Vbn. sucht Leute, die ihm erklären, was "m. gr. Spw., vg. u. m. weitr. Vbn." bedeutet! Chiffre 33562

90-jährige hat nur noch wenige Wochen zu leben. Welcher junge Mann verschönt mir die letzten Tage und erbt dafür mein Millionenvermögen? Chiffre (Bereits vergeben. Der Setzer.)

Orgel zu verkaufen. Ja...ich weiss, das ist keine Kontaktanzeige. Aber in der Spalte "Zu verkaufen" habe ich nie eine Antwort gekriegt! Und ausserdem: Wenn du hier keinen passenden Partner gefunden hast...wer weiss, vielleicht versuchst du's statt dessen mal mit einer netten Orgel. Chiffre 345228

Unscheinbarer Typ mit Akne sucht Freundin. Ich weiss, das gibt nicht viel her, aber ich wette, das ist die einzige wirklich ehrliche Anzeige auf dieser Seite! - Chiffre 322144


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2009)

haha, da sind n paar echt gute dabei xD


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

so jetzt hab ich grad mal so 11 blogs erstellt ich denke das war mal n gutes werk

edit: so 2 wieder rausgeschmissen die ham mir nich gefallen ./


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

Flaschen wenn keiner mehr da is dann geh ich hal tauch  -.-


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Flaschen wenn keiner mehr da is dann geh ich hal tauch  -.-


Geh doch. Gute Nacht


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

nach 20 mal zufallsartikel bei wikipedia hab ich eine metalband gefunden :O
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crusade_(Band)


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2009)

Heute geh ich wieder einmal ein bisschen früher schlafen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

bis 4 les ich noch zufallsartikel, dann bin ich auch wech


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2009)

nix mehr los hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Dezember 2009)

geht
bin grade wieder aufgestanden


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> geht
> bin grade wieder aufgestanden


hm joa, und ich wollt grade jetzt pennen gehen^^ gn8


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Dezember 2009)

gn8^^
dann versuch ich auch noch ne runde zu pennen


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Mal schauen, ob wer da ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. Dezember 2009)

HAI


----------



## Lillyan (31. Dezember 2009)

Klar sind welche da :X


----------



## Firun (31. Dezember 2009)

wo sollen sie auch hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)


----------



## Arosk (31. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> wo sollen sie auch hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, eben... wo soll ich hin? Aus meinem Zimmer? NIE IM LEBEN!


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Klar sind welche da :X


Huhu Lilly



Firun schrieb:


> wo sollen sie auch hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sich besaufen, wie Lachmann und co


----------



## Arosk (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sich besaufen, wie Lachmann und co



Alkohol ist ungesund... und Bier schmeckt mir sowieso nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sich besaufen, wie Lachmann und co




Sorry aus der Zeit bin ich raus, ich habe eine Sache gelernt, besaufen macht keinen Spass besonders nicht am Tag danach.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Alkohol ist ungesund... und Bier schmeckt mir sowieso nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Braves Arosk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Firun schrieb:


> Sorry aus der Zeit bin ich raus, ich habe eine Sache gelernt, besaufen macht keinen Spass besonders nicht am Tag danach.


Kluges Firun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann nicht feiern, ich muss leveln.


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

in 20 minuten gibts fondue und dann gehts 2000 chinaböller verbraten (ich sagte meiner mutter: kauf chinaböller!, da kam sie mit ner 2000er schachtel an)


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht feiern, ich muss leveln.


In welchen Spiel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kronas schrieb:


> in 20 minuten gibts fondue und dann gehts 2000 chinaböller verbraten (ich sagte meiner mutter: kauf chinaböller!, da kam sie mit ner 2000er schachtel an)


oO


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> in 20 minuten gibts fondue und dann gehts 2000 chinaböller verbraten (ich sagte meiner mutter: kauf chinaböller!, da kam sie mit ner 2000er schachtel an)



das kann dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (31. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht feiern, ich muss leveln.




Wh00t  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    ^^


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

das sind höchsten 150 einzelböller, es gibt teilweise 400er ketten dadrin^^


----------



## Noxiel (31. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem unsere Bekannten kurzfristig abgesagt haben, muß ich eben mit meiner Süßen die knapp drei Tonnen Feuerwerk alleine verballern.
.
.
.
so ein Scheiß aber auch. *niarhahrhahr*


----------



## Lillyan (31. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Wh00t
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jaja, die WoW-Sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (31. Dezember 2009)

und ich Feier nicht weil ich alleine bin und mich keiner gerne hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (31. Dezember 2009)

Armes Firun! Ich schiebs lieber auf WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jaja, die WoW-Sucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


SUCHTI!!!!!111



Firun schrieb:


> und ich Feier nicht weil ich alleine bin und mich keiner gerne hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ohhhh, armes Firun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin auch noch da...


----------



## Arosk (31. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> und ich Feier nicht weil ich alleine bin und mich keiner gerne hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo liegt Fürth?


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht feiern, ich muss leveln.



Das muss einfach in meine Signatur... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw Nabend Silvesterschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

LOOOl ihr nerds was macht ihr um die uhrzeit hier? Zu Silvester?


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> LOOOl ihr nerds was macht ihr um die uhrzeit hier? Zu Silvester?



es ist erst in 3 1/2 Stunden Neujahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also geh ich erst in drei Stunden feiern...


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> LOOOl ihr nerds was macht ihr um die uhrzeit hier? Zu Silvester?


Pläne schmieden, wie wir dich bannen können


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> LOOOl ihr nerds was macht ihr um die uhrzeit hier? Zu Silvester?



Gute Frage... was machst du hier?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (31. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wo liegt Fürth?




Hier lernst du mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Gute Frage... was machst du hier?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


herumnerden was sonst?


Razyl schrieb:


> Pläne schmieden, wie wir dich bannen können


dazu braucht man euch gar nicht xD Irgendwann passierts schon von selber


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Aion ist so mies, so mies QQ


----------



## Firun (31. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> herumnerden was sonst?
> 
> dazu braucht man euch gar nicht xD Irgendwann passierts schon von selber




Ob er in die Zukunft gesehen hat ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Ob er in die Zukunft gesehen hat ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sowas kann nur Benji - dank Gott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Ob er in die Zukunft gesehen hat ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das liegt ganz und gar bei den Moderatoren. *hoffnugsvoll guckt*


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Dezember 2009)

Haha.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich feier Silvester vor Word 2010 und in Aion... naja, was sein muss sein.


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich feier Silvester vor Word 2010 und in Aion... naja, was sein muss sein.



Du Armes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Du Armes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, mich freut es. Außer Aion zu spielen :X Aber Texte schreiben macht spaß =)


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber Texte schreiben macht spaß =)



Nicht an Silvester :O


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Nicht an Silvester :O


Hm, lass mich überlegen... doch.


----------



## Arosk (31. Dezember 2009)

Silvester ist doch WAYNE... War schon über 2000 mal... seit Jesus... nichts besonderes also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

Ihr seid doch alle doofe, pessimistische, miese, Miesepeter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle doofe, pessimistische, miese, Miesepeter!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja sind wir - aber du bist doch auch hier  und feierst kein Silvester


----------



## Arosk (31. Dezember 2009)

Jeder der noch hier ist ist einfach doof.


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2009)

Hey ich bin auch wiedermal da


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle doofe, pessimistische, miese, Miesepeter!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



woher weist du das :O


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja sind wir - aber du bist doch auch hier  und feierst kein Silvester



Ich geh erst in einer Stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viele meiner Freunde müssen heute noch arbeiten, also fangen wir später als sonst an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich geh erst in einer Stunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Achso... 
egal: Silvester ist unnötig


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jeder der noch hier ist ist einfach doof.






Reflox schrieb:


> Hey ich bin auch wiedermal da


xD


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> egal: Silvester ist unnötig



Ach, du bist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Dragon:

That's epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

Ratet mal was ich an meinem Ava geändert habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ratet mal was ich an meinem Ava geändert habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Haare sind Blond?


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Die Haare sind Blond?



Falsch!


Spoiler



Die Hintergrundfarbe ist anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (31. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich will morgen mal ausschlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ratet mal was ich an meinem Ava geändert habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sie hat jetzt ein grünes Kleidchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin nicht doof >.<


----------



## Arosk (31. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sie hat jetzt ein grünes Kleidchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch !


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich will morgen mal ausschlafen
> ...



Ha kann ich jeden Tag bis zum 3 Januar! Und verpenn fast den ganzen Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Oke ihr habt mich durchschaut ich bin doof!


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Hm, 4-Players hat dieses Jahr erneut bewiesen, dass sie einfach nur inkompetent sind und sehr stark subjektiv werten =)


----------



## Grushdak (31. Dezember 2009)

Ist das Sylvester ?

Ca 10 Leute hängen unter meinem riesigen Balkon, beschimpfen sich auf's Übelste,
wollen sich gegenseitig auslöschen ...

Und das Ganze anscheinend nur wegen besoffensein?

Danke, diese Zeiten habe ich seit Jahren hinter mir.

ps. 
Sylvester fällt bei mir dieses Jahr flach - wegen Nichterscheinens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hätte ich das vorher gewußt ....

pps. Guten Durchstart Euch allen

greetz


----------



## Firun (31. Dezember 2009)

Immer wieder Genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (31. Dezember 2009)

@Firun

Oh ja ... immer wieder ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2009)

Hmm mir tut es auf der linken Seite des Körpers komisch weh etwa in der Mitte, wisst ihr was das ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (31. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hmm mir tut es auf der linken Seite des Körpers komisch weh etwa in der Mitte, wisst ihr was das ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Magengeschwühr ?


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

servus leute


----------



## Firun (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> servus leute



servus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Magengeschwühr ?



Nein nicht dort, Seitenmitte^^

Edit: Ja ich habe Panik wegen jedem Wehwechen-.-


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

das 5te element kommt grad und danach einer der 22 James Bond Filme die ich auf DVD hab ach ja das ist ein gutes silvestern :3


----------



## Grushdak (31. Dezember 2009)

@ Reflox

Wenn Du schon zuviel Alc getrunken hast evtl. die Milz.
Oder Du hast schon zuviel gelacht - das ist es die linke Seite des Zwerchfells.

Man merkt schon, auch wenn ich die Organe richtig platziere, wirkliche Ahnung von Medizin habe ich keine.^^


----------



## Firun (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das 5te element kommt grad und danach einer der 22 James Bond Filme die ich auf DVD hab ach ja das ist ein gutes silvestern :3




*Multipass...Muultiipaaass*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Das Menué ála Dragon1 ist ferti, gleich gibts festessen^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> servus leute


Huhu LoD \o/


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> *Multipass...Muultiipaaass*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


muss ich das verstehn?


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Huhu LoD \o/


servus razyl



dragon1 schrieb:


> Das Menué ála Dragon1 ist ferti, gleich gibts festessen^^


goil wat gibts?


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Das Menué ála Dragon1 ist ferti, gleich gibts festessen^^


Das kann ja nicht schmecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

cool alternativ läuft auch noch otto und one piece :O


----------



## Firun (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> muss ich das verstehn?



5te Element , du siehst den Film und weisst nicht was ich meine, schwache Leistung   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

kronas returns


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2009)

Was es läuft One Piece?^^ Bye!^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> 5te Element , du siehst den Film und weisst nicht was ich meine, schwache Leistung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das 5te Element... das war doch dieser komische Film, den ich nicht toll fand. :X


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> 5te Element , du siehst den Film und weisst nicht was ich meine, schwache Leistung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh ok -.-

sry hab langsam geshcalten wobei die szene mit dem mulitipass jetzt auch nicht unbedingt die lustigste ist ^^


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> goil wat gibts?


Baguette mit Rotem Kaviar 
Nudeln mit Meeresfrucht in Sauce,
Einen einfachen Salat, Backcamembert (jaja zaehlt nicht wirklich als selbstgemacht^^)
Schokokuchen


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

1 pfund weibliche eizellen kostet 3 billionen dollar auf dem weltmarkt xD *guckt sperm race auf n24*


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Baguette mit Rotem Kaviar
> Nudeln mit Meeresfrucht in Sauce,
> Einen einfachen Salat, Backcamembert (jaja zaehlt nicht wirklich als selbstgemacht^^)
> Schokokuchen


na dannmal guten hunger^^


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hmm mir tut es auf der linken Seite des Körpers komisch weh etwa in der Mitte, wisst ihr was das ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schneid es ab!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 1 pfund weibliche eizellen kostet 3 billionen dollar auf dem weltmarkt xD *guckt sperm race auf n24*


oO wtf?


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 1 pfund weibliche eizellen kostet 3 billionen dollar auf dem weltmarkt xD *guckt sperm race auf n24*


ok ich hab mein abendprogramm gefunden


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> na dannmal guten hunger^^


danke^^ Und das was ich aufgelistet habe ist nur der teil den ich gemacht hab *Voller Vorfreude grins*


----------



## Firun (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das 5te Element... das war doch dieser komische Film, den ich nicht toll fand. :X




Warum komisch ?


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> danke^^ Und das was ich aufgelistet habe ist nur der teil den ich gemacht hab *Voller Vorfreude grins*


Hast du das auch alles brav bezahlt?


----------



## Grushdak (31. Dezember 2009)

> "Liloo Dallas. Multipass." – "Ja, ähh, Liloo Multipass. Sie weiß, was"n Multipass ist. Meine Frau. Wir sind gerade frisch..." – "Multipass!" - "Naja, sie kennen das ja. Man trifft sich im Zug, sieht sich in die Augen.." - "Mul-ti-pass!" - "Sie weiß, dass das"n Multipass ist!"


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

nette doku :O


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

yay werbung zuende

als spermie, die in die gebärmutter gelangt, hätte man eine unglaubliche aussicht!


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2009)

welcher sender?-.-


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

n24


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> welcher sender?-.-


n24


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

wie se alle rennen :O


edit: lol die ham die masken von corey tailor an >:<


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

xD pandaninjas greifen die spermien an


----------



## Grushdak (31. Dezember 2009)

> "Mr Rod, nehmen sie eine individuelle Position ein." - "Ich will nicht eine Position, ich will alle Positionen!"


Da bekomme ich doch schon wieder die falschen Gedanken.^^


----------



## Firun (31. Dezember 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Da bekomme ich doch schon wieder die falschen Gedanken.^^



Ich glaube die Gedanken sind recht passend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

der eileiter macht geschlossene gesselschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nette doku :O



alt! hab ich schohn vor einer ewigkeit gesehen


----------



## Grushdak (31. Dezember 2009)

Gibt so geile Zitate aus 5. Element. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



z.B. auch das ...



> "Was ist das da für ein Ding? Das da mit den vielen, roten, blinkenden Zahlen dran?
> Das kann keine Bombe sein, denn jedes Hotel hat Bombendetek..."
> MÖÖÖP --- MÖÖÖP --- ACHTUNG --- BOMBENALARM --- MÖÖÖP --- MÖÖÖP


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

wow emely hat den antlantik in ihren eileitern


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> der eileiter macht geschlossene gesselschaft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das is mal ne doku die so lustig ist das ich sie mir gerne ansehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die passende lektüre dazu liegt 2 stockwerke über mir


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wow emely hat den antlantik in ihren eileitern


verdammt die hat echt alles reingelassen :O


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> verdammt die hat echt alles reingelassen :O


'Dazu musste ich vor der Operation Geschlechtsverkehr haben'
ich mag die op


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 'Dazu musste ich vor der Operation Geschlechtsverkehr haben'
> ich mag die op


diese op fällt also für dich flach


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> diese op fällt also für dich flach


die is eh für frauen!^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> die is eh für frauen!^^


^^ na also passt doch mwahahah


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ^^ na also passt doch mwahahah


okay, wenn du meinst...
wer will mit mir sex haben für die op? xD


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

im WDR kommt ekel alfred :O 

so geil^^


----------



## Grushdak (31. Dezember 2009)

Der Klassiker seit Jahrzehnten schlechthin^^


----------



## Vicell (31. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend :3


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

hier gehen schon die ersten böller los :O


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hier gehen schon die ersten böller los :O



bei mir verschießen die Nachtbarn seit 20:00 alles was sie haben -.-


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lmgtfy&l=1

sowas entsteht, wenn wir langweilig ist


----------



## El Homer (31. Dezember 2009)

Aloha ^^ 
Mal eine logische Frage die ich mir eigentlich schon selbst beantworten kann. ^^

Braucht man in der Raumfahrt ergonomische Designs ?...Ich meine Luftlehrer Raum.....Meiner Vorstellung nach bräuchten Raumschiffe keine Ergonomische From, höchstens zum Schutz vor Weltraumschrott.

Grad bei N24 die Doku gesehen und da kam es mir in den Sinn...


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Deine+mutter&l=1


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> Aloha ^^
> Mal eine logische Frage die ich mir eigentlich schon selbst beantworten kann. ^^
> 
> Braucht man in der Raumfahrt ergonomische Designs ?...Ich meine Luftlehrer Raum.....Meiner Vorstellung nach bräuchten Raumschiffe keine Ergonomische From, höchstens zum Schutz vor Weltraumschrott.
> ...


bei n24 kam grad sperm race, die waren net im weltraum


----------



## Grushdak (31. Dezember 2009)

Und hier einganz neues


Ob die wohl auf LSD waren? ... (sry)^^


----------



## El Homer (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei n24 kam grad sperm race, die waren net im weltraum


Nein davor...

EDIT : http://www.n24.de/php/epg   20:05Uhr


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> Aloha ^^
> Mal eine logische Frage die ich mir eigentlich schon selbst beantworten kann. ^^
> 
> Braucht man in der Raumfahrt ergonomische Designs ?...Ich meine Luftlehrer Raum.....Meiner Vorstellung nach bräuchten Raumschiffe keine Ergonomische From, höchstens zum Schutz vor Weltraumschrott.
> ...



Ja, du musst ja quasi auch erstmal IN den Weltall. Dann wärs nicht so toll, wenn die Rakate ein Quader ist :O


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

prosieben nächste sendungen:
22:39-0:22 Mercenary
0:22-1:54 Freddy Got Fingered oO


----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hier gehen schon die ersten böller los :O



Bei uns schon seit gestern.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hast du das auch alles brav bezahlt?


zumindestens die meeresfruechte, den Backcamembert und die schokolade fuer den Schokokuchen, ja.
Woah erster gang hinter mir, erste 2 Glas Honigwein (warw und lecker) mir gehts soooo gut...


----------



## El Homer (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke mir große Raumschiffe werden sie eher im All bauen.... wie die ISS (ist kein Raumschiff ich weiß)

Die werden erstmal nur Voraussetzungen fürs Weltall reinbauen....nicht für den "start" von der Erde...außerdem wirds sicherlich größer ^^


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

alter 3 minuten!


----------



## Arosk (31. Dezember 2009)

und dann?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Dezember 2009)

Dann ist es 3 Minuten später.


----------



## El Homer (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> alter 3 minuten!


Was ist dann ?^^


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> Ich denke mir große Raumschiffe werden sie eher im All bauen.... wie die ISS (ist kein Raumschiff ich weiß)
> 
> Die werden erstmal nur Voraussetzungen fürs Weltall reinbauen....nicht für den "start" von der Erde...außerdem wirds sicherlich größer ^^



Ach, so meinst du das. Dann sollte die Form eigentlich egal sein. Es müssen halt nur die ganzen Gerätschaften passen bzw. vielleicht wird eine Flanke auch ein Satellit sein?  Ich hoffe du weißt, was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mit den Worten verabschiede ich mich auch, ich geh jetzt feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wünsch euch einen guten Rutsch und lasst es nicht zu sehr krachen! (Vorsicht, Ironie!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. Dezember 2009)




----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich musste für einen moment an "Who´s the tank?" denken.


----------



## Firun (31. Dezember 2009)

bald ist es vorbei  entlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> bald ist es vorbei  entlich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich wüte mit dir!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

im BR kommt grad Tilt09 mit urban priol :O so geil


----------



## Firun (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich Zap noch ein bisschen auf Sky rum, mal schauen was läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

scheiß auf sky politisches kabarett vom feinsten


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Dezember 2009)

maan ich hab nichma n TV beim rechner... ich komm mir so schäbig vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. Dezember 2009)

> Nur wer die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen hat
> kann Kugscheißen



QFT!


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> maan ich hab nichma n TV beim rechner... ich komm mir so schäbig vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und was jetzt? sollen wir dich auslachen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

*herumfreak*


@ Petersburg: Erklaer mir mal das mit dem Klartaum...was ist das? ok wiki spuckt viel aus, aber in ein paar worten


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *herumfreak*
> 
> 
> @ Petersburg: Erklaer mir mal das mit dem Klartaum...was ist das? ok wiki spuckt viel aus, aber in ein paar worten



was interessiert dich das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Klartraum:_Ei...as_Tr.C3.A4umen das erklärt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

Hm noch 10 Minuten und schohn ist fast kein Schwein mehr da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

so ich zieh mich jetzt mal an ma gucken wies feuerwerk wird


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so ich zieh mich jetzt mal an ma gucken wies feuerwerk wird



mach ich jz auch mal


----------



## Grushdak (31. Dezember 2009)

> "Ein 12000 Meilen große Feuerkugel rast auf die Erde zu." - "Wieviel Zeit bleibt uns?" - "1 Stunde 57 Minuten." - "Ich rufe in 2 Stunden wieder an."


^^

Alles Gute!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Dezember 2009)

so leute wir haben wieder ein jahre gemeistert ich möchte euch allen danken für jeden lacher, für jedes mal das ich mich ägern musste, für alles.

Ich mag euch alle <3


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so leute wir haben wieder ein jahre gemeistert ich möchte euch allen danken für jeden lacher, für jedes mal das ich mich ägern musste, für alles.
> 
> Ich mag euch alle <3


ich unterschreibe das 100%^^
Heagdl
(Hab euch alle ganz doll lieb)


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so leute wir haben wieder ein jahre gemeistert ich möchte euch allen danken für jeden lacher, für jedes mal das ich mich ägern musste, für alles.
> 
> Ich mag euch alle <3


*schaut auf seine Uhr*
Es sind noch 3 Minuten 

Ich mag euch nicht alle, sondern nur ausgewählte Personen. Im buffed.de Forum sind mir zu viele Leute, die ich nicht mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *schaut auf seine Uhr*
> Es sind noch 3 Minuten
> 
> Ich mag euch nicht alle, sondern nur ausgewählte Personen. Im buffed.de Forum sind mir zu viele Leute, die ich nicht mag
> ...


Mit alle waren die stammschwaermer gemeint, von Lachi bis zu Razyl^^


----------



## Grushdak (1. Januar 2010)

Tara


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mit alle waren die stammschwaermer gemeint, von Lachi bis zu Razyl^^


Da mag ich auch einige net oO


----------



## Petersburg (1. Januar 2010)

(~^-^)~FROHES NEUES~(^-^~)


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

So, es ist 2010. Ich warte nun noch genau 27 Tage, 23 Stunden und 48 Minuten auf Mass Effect II <3


----------



## Firun (1. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frohes Neues Schwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Frohes Neues Schwärmer
> ...


Ach, das Jahr wird scheiße, bis auf den Videospielmarkt. Obama wird erschossen, der Papst baut nen Autounfall und stirbt, Merkel wird als Geißel genommen, Chuck Norris wird neuer Präsident der USA und Griechenland wird Weltmeister. Ach, und die Army klopft bei mir an :X


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, das Jahr wird scheiße, bis auf den Videospielmarkt. Obama wird erschossen, der Papst baut nen Autounfall und stirbt, Merkel wird als Geißel genommen, Chuck Norris wird neuer Präsident der USA und Griechenland wird Weltmeister. Ach, und die Army klopft bei mir an :X


naja, immernoch nichts im vergleich zu der tatsache, dass ich die weltherrschaft wirklich an mich reisse muahaha


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2010)

geht weg mit dem neuen jahr...


----------



## Petersburg (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> naja, immernoch nichts im vergleich zu der tatsache, dass ich die weltherrschaft wirklich an mich reisse muahaha



hmm das ist mir scheiß egal 2012 geht eh die welt unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> hmm das ist mir scheiß egal 2013 geht eh die welt unter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer sagt dass das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat *muahahaa*

btw, 2012 wenn schon^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

Ob Frau Merkel sich gerade zulaufen lässt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wer sagt dass das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat *muahahaa*
> 
> btw, 2012 wenn schon^^



les meinen beitrag nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Januar 2010)

Im Jahre 2010 werden 2/3 der Erde im Eis versinken.
So stand es jedenfalls in einem der letzten Katastrophenfilme (Apocalypse Eis).

Naja ... wer's glaubt ....

Vorher kommt aber noch der neue Todesritter - wie man bei meinem Avatar sieht.^^

*hicks*


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> les meinen beitrag nochmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gut editiert, aber zu spaet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> gut editiert, aber zu spaet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hatte es aber noch editiert bevor du gepostet hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. Januar 2010)

Ich hasse Silvester, da bin ich immer so depressiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na ja 2010 kann nur besser werden -.- und sonst scheiss drauf in 2 jahren sind wir weg :>


----------



## Petersburg (1. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hasse Silvester, da bin ich immer so depressiv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wette einen Socken das die welt nicht 2012 untergeht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich wette einen Socken das die welt nicht 2012 untergeht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, wie es da werden wird, da sind sich selbst Wissenschaftler uneinig.
In diesem Jahr 2012 soll uns ein Komet treffen, der größer ist, als bei der vermutlichen Auslöschung der Dinos (wenn es denn so war).
Andere sagen, er trifft uns doch nicht (kam, glaub, auf gallileo).

abwarten und das leben genießen ...

*hicks*


----------



## Petersburg (1. Januar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Naja, wie es da werden wird, da sind sich selbst Wissenschaftler uneinig.
> In diesem Jahr 2012 soll uns ein Komet treffen, der größer ist, als bei der vermutlichen Auslöschung der Dinos (wenn es denn so war).
> Andere sagen, er trifft uns doch nicht (kam, glaub, auf gallileo).
> 
> ...



hmm war das mit dem Kometen nicht irgendwann 2020 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

jo leute feuerwerk war ganz nett ich vin mal duschen (drecks rauch)


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo leute feuerwerk war ganz nett ich *vin* mal duschen (drecks rauch)


Ha! Der erste Rechtschreibfehler von LoD im neuen Jahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

So leute ich glaube ich nehme mir was neues vor fürs neue jahr etwas sehr gewagtes

1. Ich will nicht mehr so miesepetrig sein
2. Ich will meine Einstellung was das Saufen betrifft ändern
3. Meine misantrophische Einstellung ändern

mal schaun wieviel tage ichs durchhalt


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

auf BR kommt grad "Essen für an" Dinner for one auf fränkisch

superlustig


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> So leute ich glaube ich nehme mir was neues vor fürs neue jahr etwas sehr gewagtes
> 
> 1. Ich will nicht mehr so miesepetrig sein
> 2. Ich will meine Einstellung was das Saufen betrifft ändern
> ...


Dann bist du kein LoD mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Hey meine Schatzis!!!!!
> Guten Rutsch!
> 
> (mein pc is kaputt
> ...


"Schatzis, ich liebe euch, lieber andré" - alter, hör auf mit Saufen


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Heeeey
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darfst du überhaupt schon Alkohol trinken?


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

Auch wenn weihnachten vorbei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

Razyl schalt mal BR ein da kommt grad ne saugute bayrische Band ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

Schmerz D Böller in der hand = Schmerz :X


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Januar 2010)

lol dragon

Ich hab im neuen jahr schon was sehr produktives gemacht^^

ich habn schönen Bob in die Bahn gelegt... der erste im neuen Jahr... in einer neuen Dekade

einfach epic


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Razyl schalt mal BR ein da kommt grad ne saugute bayrische Band ^^


Nicht die schon wieder xD



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Schmerz D Böller in der hand = Schmerz :X


Tjo, FAIL


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

Hand aber noch dran hat echt mies gezeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht die schon wieder xD
> 
> *Watn die sind absolut hammer*
> 
> Tjo, FAIL


*aber ehrlich -.- das isn massiver fail*


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hand aber noch dran hat echt mies gezeckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Verdammt!


----------



## Petersburg (1. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hand aber noch dran hat echt mies gezeckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

Aion-Test: So nen viertel fertig
Saboteur: Angefangen :X
Dirt 2: Keine Ideen 
Damn it!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

pff aion is schnell abgehandelt bis lvl 20 mittelmäßig ab dann scheiße


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> pff aion is schnell abgehandelt bis lvl 20 mittelmäßig ab dann scheiße


Naja... es ist ein MMO und etwas komplexer. Der Test wird etwas länger und ausführlicher. Aber es wird keinen Award von mir bekommen =)


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

Argh, LoD hat nen neuen Ava!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

ich habe noch 3000 böller O_o


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

joa und hoffentlich auch bald ne neue sigi


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich habe noch 3000 böller O_o


Weißt du, zünde einen an und steck ihn dir in die Boxershort... 



LordofDemons schrieb:


> joa und hoffentlich auch bald ne neue sigi


\o/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weißt du, zünde einen an und steck ihn dir in die Boxershort...
> 
> 
> \o/



ne lieber in dein mund


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ne lieber in dein mund


Du weißt nicht mal wo ich wohne... von daher wird das nichts


----------



## Petersburg (1. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht mal wo ich wohne... von daher wird das nichts



ich weis das aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> ich weis das aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ähem, nein.


----------



## Petersburg (1. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem, nein.



Mist. woher weist du das?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Mist. woher weist du das?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weil niemand hier im Forum weiß, wo ich genau wohne


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

> Die HARIBO App bietet zudem ein weiteres tolles Feature: Ein GOLDBÄREN-Beutel auf ihrem iPhone. Ihr iPhone Screen wird hierbei zu einem virtuellen Beutel, den Sie öffnen und sich virtuell GOLDBÄREN in den Mund kippen können. Für jede Party oder auch für den Fernsehabend mit Freunden ein wahrer Spaß! So haben Sie immer einen Beutel HARIBO-Goldbären dabei!


Geil!


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geil!



ROFL


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

Oo sinnloser mist?


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

Hm, das App ist nicht toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kommen keine echten Goldbären raus


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

leute ich brauch n tip was ich zocken soll es ist alles so langweilig


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

titten, gnaaaah

btw re


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> titten, gnaaaah


joa würd ich auch sagen


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> leute ich brauch n tip was ich zocken soll es ist alles so langweilig


League of Legends


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> League of Legends


nächster vorschlag


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nächster vorschlag


League of Legends


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> League of Legends


anderer vorschlag


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> anderer vorschlag


League... nein.
Saboteur!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

anderer


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> anderer


Dirt 2, Mass Effect, Dragon Age


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Januar 2010)

Ich zieh mir grade alle folgen von AVGN rein^^

das issn echter Timesink... man kommt  nicht davon los... man muss einfach weiterschauen ;D

ich geh nu trotzdem ins bett, denn ein gutes buch wartet auf mich

gut nacht und HF in 2010


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

ahoi ihr luschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit 4 leuten gestartet
- 1 hat sich die seele aus dem leib gekotzt und schläft
- 1 pennt 
-ich und anderer sind wach und zocken cod6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

na gratz


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

nichts gratz ... nur weil der es übertreiben musste durften wir um 00:00 uhr kotze aufwischen -.- son penner ...


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> -ich und anderer sind wach und zocken cod6
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dürft ihr nicht spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

hahaha fail

goil bei labrassbanda spieln se jetzt das lied autobahn so geil


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dürft ihr nicht spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



egal 
das spiel ist so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich kann gar nicht mehr aufhören zu spielen^^
aber gleich mach ich brütal legend rein und dann geht die party los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> egal
> das spiel ist so geil
> 
> 
> ...


Das Spiel hat mit Call of Duty 1 seinen Zenit erreicht oO


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat mit Call of Duty 1 seinen Zenit erreicht oO


du hackst wohl

CoD4 war das beste


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat mit Call of Duty 1 seinen Zenit erreicht oO



von der story her vllt ja
aber scheiß auf die story bei dem spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das rumgeballer macht so spaß und alles andere auch ^^
zum glück hab ich fast nichts getrunken sonst könnt ich jetzt nicht spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du hackst wohl
> 
> CoD4 war das beste


Nö, nicht wirklich. Ich erinner mich gerade an diesen langweiligen MP... Teil 1 war noch toll, samt Addon UO. Fahrzeuge, winterliche Maps teilweise, es war schwerer zu zielen ... hach ja. Teil 2 war auch noch gut und danach sackte die Serie ab. Teil 4 war doch auch nur noch eine Anreihung von gefühlt 1000 Scriptsequenzen, genauso wie nun Teil 6


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

cod 6 r0xx0rt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja, bin ma wieder z0ck0rn
bis später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

alter schwede noxiel wurde grad als penner beschimpft >.<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> alter schwede noxiel wurde grad als penner beschimpft >.<


O_o lol


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Mein toller Thread wurde von irgendeinem Penner geschlossen :/




hier^^


----------



## Noxiel (1. Januar 2010)

Soll sein. Ich schütte das Füllhorn meiner unaussprechlichen Güte über Vrocas aus.... 

2010 klingt übrigens richtig spacig.... mit der Jahreszahl wurden damals die Science-Fiction Filme begonnen. _"In einer weit entfernten Zukunft, im Jahr 2010...."_

Außerdem ist das abkürzen voll ätzend. 01.01.10 Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

LaBrassBanda lassens echt so geil krachen ich will die unbedingt live sehn


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

geil jetzt spielen se "Rythm is a Dancer" woha di ejungs san so hammer


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2010)




----------



## LiangZhou (1. Januar 2010)

Eins der ersten Sachen die ich diese Jahr getan habe ist Ramen essen, lolz?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

soa jetzt spiel ich wieder mal hellgate london :3

edit: boa wenn ich noch einmal so einen scheiß rückblick sehe in dem michael jackson betrauert wird zerschlag ich meine kloschüssel


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Soll sein. Ich schütte das Füllhorn meiner unaussprechlichen Güte über Vrocas aus....
> 
> 2010 klingt übrigens richtig spacig.... mit der Jahreszahl wurden damals die Science-Fiction Filme begonnen. _"In einer weit entfernten Zukunft, im Jahr 2010...."_
> 
> Außerdem ist das abkürzen voll ätzend. 01.01.10 Oo




2002 - Oddysse im Wletraum, oder 2012. Oder I,Robot (Da redet der von Schuhen aus der Vergangenheit, Chucks aus 2004)

Das gibt einem schon zu denken, wenn man 2012 dann mal den Film guckt und dann denkt "lawlz wasn Unsinn". Jetzt kann man noch Furcht haben^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

wahaha voll den geilen film gefunden "Die Nacht der lebenden Looser" auf Kabel 1


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

Hm Ob ich nochn Bissen Böller :>


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm Ob ich nochn Bissen Böller :>



Dann kommt Polizei.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

der film is doof die filmschönheit ist voll die hässliche schabracke und heißt auch noch uschi -.-

die außenseiterin dagegen is voll heiß rawr :3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dann kommt Polizei.




Kla hier fliegen noch ca 10 Vogelschrecks Pro Minute Rum Und ich werde dann ärger bekommen wen ich böller >_>


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Kla hier fliegen noch ca 10 Vogelschrecks Pro Minute Rum Und ich werde dann ärger bekommen wen ich böller >_>


klar du schon^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> klar du schon^^



PFF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

hahahha wie er ihm den dödel wieder antackert

den film hol ich mir auf dvd >:<


edit: ich muss schon sagen schwach leute ich bin hier scheinbar der letzte


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hahahha wie er ihm den dödel wieder antackert
> 
> den film hol ich mir auf dvd >:<




O_o


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> O_o



Dich mag halt keiner...


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Januar 2010)

Die Nacht der lebenden Looser, ist das der Film mit Zombieloosern wo einem dauernd ein Ei abfällt?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

so ungefähr


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Januar 2010)

Ich überlege grade die Nacht durchzumachen mit Scrubs ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

ahoi ihr flachpfeifen


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

udn ich mit james bond


edit: moin du looser


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

yay
fast cod6 durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gleich kommt brütal legend dran xD


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Januar 2010)

Okay, ich les doch Fairy Tail. Wusstest ihr das bei den englischen Scrubsfolgen hintendran noch Outtakes sind?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Okay, ich les doch Fairy Tail. Wusstest ihr das bei den englischen Scrubsfolgen hintendran noch Outtakes sind?


joa das ist eigendlich immer besser als die folge selber


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

ahahaha jetzt will er an die brust ich brech ab >.<


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ahahaha jetzt will er an die brust ich brech ab >.<




Ich will den Film auch gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und ich guck jetzt wegen dir Scrubs Outtakes xD


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

du wirst es nicht bereuen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

goil jetzt wirds wieder voller hier


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

nicht wirklich


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2010)

Klar man! PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTYPARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTYPARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTYPARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTYPARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTYPARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTYPARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY PARTY


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

ich hasse es wenn sich das fernsehprogramm nicht an den zeitplan hält


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

cod 6 fast durch!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

Mirs Mega kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

dann geh ins bett


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dann geh ins bett




Äh nein


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2010)

Omg ich hab mir den unerbittlichen Wappenrock geholt <.<


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

joa dann geh halt ich
also gn8 leutz bir morgän!

edit: ähm wayne?


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

hau rein lod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

aber nisch zu fest sonst tuts weh :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

dann hau eben leicht rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheOneWG (1. Januar 2010)

Zurück von der Silvesterparty mit meiner besseren Hälfte. War wie üblich sehr angenehm im Freundeskreis zu feiern. Mal schauen was 2010 für uns alle bereit hält. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (1. Januar 2010)

TheOneWG schrieb:


> Mal schauen was 2010 für uns alle bereit hält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



neue games...Yeah!


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

cod 6 durch!!
yay
jetzt fang ich mit brütal legend an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> cod 6 durch!!
> yay
> jetzt fang ich mit brütal legend an
> 
> ...


Das Beste kommt zum Schluss oder?


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

du sagst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hrhrhrhr
das wird geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

man ich habe bock Noch zu böllern aber es is kalt =(


----------



## Dominau (1. Januar 2010)

mein ohr piepst immer noch von den ganzen böllern -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> mein ohr piepst immer noch von den ganzen böllern -.-




Mir Hat Vorhin beide Ohren Gefiept BZW Hör sturz ganz Kurz >_> Böller in der hand Explodiert scheiss Früh zünder


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

dubidu


----------



## Ledernase (1. Januar 2010)

Weiß nicht was ich jetzt noch machen soll. Würde gern mein "Meister der Lehren" weiter anstreben aber mein Netzteil is putt und mein PC stürzt bei Belastung ab. Und das allergeilste: Morgen ist Feiertag -.- .. kein plan wieso ich das hier schreibe .. liegt möglicherweise an der schwindenden Intelligenz um 5:53 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw, nur noch 7 Minuten bis ich hochladen muss. Dann mach ich hier mal Schluss.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

dann bis heute abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

Lachmann ist keine Alkoholleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

razyl streamt ab 22 uhr blut und titten!


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann ist keine Alkoholleiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie kommst du auch auf sowas? :< ich bin die selbstbeherschung in person


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> razyl streamt ab 22 uhr blut und titten!


Nein, ich streame ein schwarz/weiß-Spiel


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wie kommst du auch auf sowas? :< ich bin die selbstbeherschung in person


Edou &#8206;(20:08):
Gerüchte zu folge hatt lachmann rexo getötet und anschließend rexo genommen von hinten...und dannach selbsmord begangen nun leben sie als zombies zusammen erzöhls weiter
Kronas &#8206;(20:08):
furry zombies
die wird man ja nie los
Edou &#8206;(20:08):
OMG NOOIN


----------



## Soladra (1. Januar 2010)

Ich brauch hilfe


----------



## Edou (1. Januar 2010)

jojo...nur 2 std gepennt heute Oo....von 8:30 bis 10:30 ca^^....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

Achja, Lachmann:
[Mein Name hier rein] ist jetzt ein Fan von Rob Zombie


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich brauch hilfe


in deinem profil steht weiblich also helfe ich!^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Achja, Lachmann:
> [Mein Name hier rein] ist jetzt ein Fan von Rob Zombie


Du willst dich doch nur an lachmann ranmachen oO



Kronas schrieb:


> in deinem profil steht weiblich also helfe ich!^^


War ja klar...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du willst dich doch nur an lachmann ranmachen oO


Ähh, nö. Ich glaube Lachmann hat immoment so ein fettes Grinsen drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> Edou &#8206;(20:08):
> Gerüchte zu folge hatt lachmann rexo getötet und anschließend rexo genommen von hinten...und dannach selbsmord begangen nun leben sie als zombies zusammen erzöhls weiter
> Kronas &#8206;(20:08):
> furry zombies
> ...



ich bin doch kein hinterlader :<


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Achja, Lachmann:
> [Mein Name hier rein ] ist jetzt ein Fan von Rob Zombie



noch einer ... bwahahaha


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ähh, nö. Ich glaube Lachmann hat immoment so ein fettes Grinsen drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Joa, weil er dein Bild anschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa, weil er dein Bild anschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



disturbed?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ThatsNotReally...u/1/AYugzV6mjHc
Die sind einfach nur die besten!


----------



## Skatero (1. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> jojo...nur 2 std gepennt heute Oo....von 8:30 bis 10:30 ca^^....


Ich habe etwa von 5:30 bis etwa 16:15 geschlafen. Danach fühlt man sich richtig ausgeschlafen.

Nabend


----------



## Soladra (1. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> in deinem profil steht weiblich also helfe ich!^^



LoL nimmt meine E-mailadresse nicht an


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe etwa von 5:30 bis etwa 16:15 geschlafen. Danach fühlt man sich richtig ausgeschlafen.
> 
> Nabend



von 3 uhr mittags (gestern) bis heute um halb 2 (mittags) durchgemacht und grad ca 7 stunden geschlafen  das tut gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



moin


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> LoL nimmt meine E-mailadresse nicht an


fail!
welche fehlermeldung?
sonst mach dir ne neue und probier die^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

nabönd ihr luschön!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

Das Instrumental ab so 1:54 bis 2:15 oder so ist EPIC.


----------



## Breakyou (1. Januar 2010)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hallo breakyou9!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

Abend *will nochmal Silvester >_>*


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend *will nochmal Silvester >_>*


In 364 Tagen ist es wieder soweit noob


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> In 364 Tagen ist es wieder soweit noob


wolltest du die lieben nachtschwärmer nicht nochwas zum stream fragen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (1. Januar 2010)

Gruesse aus dem kalten Michigan!
Holla die Waldfee, das war ne Nacht gestern! Oo


----------



## Soladra (1. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> fail!
> welche fehlermeldung?
> sonst mach dir ne neue und probier die^^




Das Format der E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Gruesse aus dem kalten Michigan!
> Holla die Waldfee, das war ne Nacht gestern! Oo


na mein lieber wie war silvester auf der anderen seite des Großen Sees 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Das Format der E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig.


könnte am anbieter liegen, von welcher seite haste die email? yahoo, t-online, was weiß ich?


----------



## Silenzz (1. Januar 2010)

N'Abend....


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Das Format der E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig.


mach dir ne neue spamadresse auf ner beliebigen seite und versuchs nochmal?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> na mein lieber wie war silvester auf der anderen seite des Großen Sees
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die in Amerika haben ja 2 mal Silvester. Einmal des im Juli und einmal halt Silvester.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die in Amerika haben ja 2 mal Silvester. Einmal des im Juli und einmal halt Silvester.




Okay ich weiß wo ich wohnen werde .....


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

ich glaub ich werde nicht vor 5 uhr pennen können :<


----------



## Silenzz (1. Januar 2010)

Warum im Juli? oO Mal ganz dumm gefragt^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Warum im Juli? oO Mal ganz dumm gefragt^^



Unabhängigkeitstag am 4. Juli.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



will mir das einer machen? <:
ich hab halt leider kein plan von paint und diesen zeug :<


----------



## Silenzz (1. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Unabhängigkeitstag am 4. Juli.



Aaaaasoo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gut zu wissen wann genau das nochmal war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Öhm Lachmann bis wann brauchstn das?


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das dauerte gut 3 sekunden :O


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

Apropos Stream:
Wollt Ihr, dass Kronas das ganze Geschehen versucht zu kommentieren?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Apropos Stream:
> Wollt Ihr, dass Kronas das ganze Geschehen versucht zu kommentieren?



Ja!
Wann gibts den Stream? 22 Uhr?


----------



## Silenzz (1. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> das dauerte gut 3 sekunden :O


Ich will das aber frühstens morgen machen^^ ich bin noch völlig zerstört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> das dauerte gut 3 sekunden :O



ich bin haltn n4p :<

hat sich erledigt silenzz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin haltn n4p :<
> 
> hat sich erledigt silenzz
> 
> ...



Des hätte sogar ich machen können. Und ich bin ein absoluter Versager in sowas <.<.


----------



## Silenzz (1. Januar 2010)

oh ich merks auch grade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. Januar 2010)

blablub?


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Des hätte sogar ich machen können. Und ich bin ein absoluter Versager in sowas <.<.


3 sek paint unterbietest du nicht!^^


----------



## Soladra (1. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> könnte am anbieter liegen, von welcher seite haste die email? yahoo, t-online, was weiß ich?



@web.de


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> @web.de


ich hab yahoo und es ging


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

Omg, so peinlich XD. Da ist einer aus meiner Klasse. Imemr wenn eine (auf die er vllt. steht, aber nur vllt. zwincker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) nen Glücksnussspruch veröffentlicht macht der immer sofort gefällt mir, egal wie scheiße und belanglos der Spruch ist XD.
Und der lauert der den ganzen Tag in FB auf und wenn sie on ist veröffentlicht er ein paar Sprüche. Des is sooo auffällig XD.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

warum haben holllows dieses komische Loch im Bauch Oo


----------



## Edou (1. Januar 2010)

Wisst ihr was komisch ist? Ich habe immer den selben traum...ich köpfe lachmann....Woran liegt dass deutenn!!!! xD...wollt ihn nicht in den andern fred posten...
achso und ich meins ernst...


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was komisch ist? Ich habe immer den selben traum...ich köpfe lachmann....Woran liegt dass deutenn!!!! xD...wollt ihn nicht in den andern fred posten...
> achso und ich meins ernst...



wtf?!


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was komisch ist? Ich habe immer den selben traum...ich köpfe lachmann....Woran liegt dass deutenn!!!! xD...wollt ihn nicht in den andern fred posten...
> achso und ich meins ernst...


Du magst Lachmann nicht?


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was komisch ist? Ich habe immer den selben traum...ich köpfe lachmann....Woran liegt dass deutenn!!!! xD...wollt ihn nicht in den andern fred posten...
> achso und ich meins ernst...


ich hab geträumt ich hab mir mit meinem schami im ungorokrater nen raptor gezähmt und dann drachenledern im ungoro krater gelernt, obwohl der lehrer in azshara ist


----------



## Soladra (1. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hab yahoo und es ging



Lethior hat web und es geht


----------



## Edou (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Du magst Lachmann nicht?


nee er is eig in ordnung...vll wegen der sache letztens :O


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Lethior hat web und es geht


laut google könnts auch am bowser liegen, haste neustes firefox?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Januar 2010)

Nabend


Wie siehts heute mit LoL aus? :]


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Wie siehts heute mit LoL aus? :]


er streamt titten und blut, morgen steht lol an


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Wie siehts heute mit LoL aus? :]


Von meiner Seite aus nicht, da ich gleich Saboteur streamen werde.
Andere Frage: wo ist mein Banner? QQ


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Von meiner Seite aus nicht, da ich gleich Saboteur streamen werde.
> Andere Frage: wo ist mein Banner? QQ



Stream link Pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Stream link Pls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/?page_id=183


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

Ich schwör, das letzte mal wo ich auf Razyls Stream bin ist Firefox abgekackt -.-´


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Stream link Pls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gott ey, den link hab ich schon mindestens fünfmal hier gepostet... anstatt man aber einfach auf meinen Blog geht und da nach schauen würde, lässt man sich lieber alles vor die Nase tragen -.-


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich schwör, das letzte mal wo ich auf Razyls Stream bin ist Firefox abgekackt -.-´


http://www.livestream.com/razylgaming?orig...campaign=Videos

dann eben direktlink


----------



## Soladra (1. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hab geträumt ich hab mir mit meinem schami im ungorokrater nen raptor gezähmt und dann drachenledern im ungoro krater gelernt, obwohl der lehrer in azshara ist




Soll ich deuten?

und ja, hab ich


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://www.livestream.com/razylgaming?orig...campaign=Videos
> 
> dann eben direktlink




dankö schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

Jetzt is Firefox wegen dem 2 mal abgekackt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Von meiner Seite aus nicht, da ich gleich Saboteur streamen werde.
> Andere Frage: wo ist mein Banner? QQ


LoL-Turnier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Soll ich deuten?
> 
> und ja, hab ich


klar deute mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum problem... mach trotzdem irgendwo ne neue adresse oder versuch mal die adresse komplett klein zu schreiben


----------



## Skatero (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> warum haben holllows dieses komische Loch im Bauch Oo


Ich glaube, das wird einmal erklärt. 
Ich weiss es nicht mehr genau, bin jetzt bei Episode 216.


----------



## Ykon (1. Januar 2010)

Leute ihr könnt Euch garnicht vorstellen wie scheiße es mir geht...
Silvester war echt zu viel.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das wird einmal erklärt.
> Ich weiss es nicht mehr genau, bin jetzt bei Episode 216.


scheisse ist das weit bis dahin xD bin folge 6


----------



## Edou (1. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Leute ihr könnt Euch garnicht vorstellen wie scheiße es mir geht...
> Silvester war echt zu viel.


Ehh ich hab son dinken kopf....(naja macht mir wenig aus nur wenn ich aufstehen will isses kurz schwummrig des nervt)....ich hab kaum gepennt und hab von gestern 8uhr oder so bis heute 8 uhr durchgemacht^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Leute ihr könnt Euch garnicht vorstellen wie scheiße es mir geht...
> Silvester war echt zu viel.



is dirn D Böller in der hand Explodiert wie mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> is dirn D Böller in der hand Explodiert wie mir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So doof kann man ja echt net sein. Wenigstens haste ihn dir net in den Anus gesteckt.


----------



## Ykon (1. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> is dirn D Böller in der hand Explodiert wie mir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, schlimmer.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Leute ihr könnt Euch garnicht vorstellen wie scheiße es mir geht...
> Silvester war echt zu viel.



zum glück habi ch gestern nur wenig geterunken ... so konnt ich cod6 und brütal legend durchspielen x3


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So doof kann man ja echt net sein. Wenigstens haste ihn dir net in den Anus gesteckt.


schade eigendlich das zu lesen wäre wesentlich lustiger gewesen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> zum glück habi ch gestern nur wenig geterunken ... so konnt ich cod6 und brütal legend durchspielen x3



Du bist 15. Du darfst gar nix trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Auf zu Celebrity Rehab! Aber halt, dafür musste erst berühmt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So doof kann man ja echt net sein. Wenigstens haste ihn dir net in den Anus gesteckt.



wen dat scheiss ding zu früh explodiert ist man machtlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (1. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du bist 15. Du darfst gar nix trinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



als ob du gewartet hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du bist 15. Du darfst gar nix trinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wer sagt denn das ih alkohol getrunken hab? *hust* ich hab halt nur was getrunken xD


----------



## Edou (1. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schade eigendlich das zu lesen wäre wesentlich lustiger gewesen


jop xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wen dat scheiss ding zu früh explodiert ist man machtlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibt da sowas wie Zündschnur. Mach auf keinen Fall Wehrdienst, auf keinen Fall.
Ja, ich hab vor 16 nix getrunken. Das ist mein voller ernst.


----------



## Ykon (1. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> zum glück habi ch gestern nur wenig geterunken ... so konnt ich cod6 und brütal legend durchspielen x3



Nächstes Jahr werde ich es wohl auch ruhigen angehen ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Gibt da sowas wie Zündschnur. Mach auf keinen Fall Wehrdienst, auf keinen Fall,



ja ne die is in der Mitte Einfach reingebrant ich habe die Zündschnur noch gesehn als der Böller schon Explodierte >_>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja ne die is in der Mitte Einfach reingebrant ich habe die Zündschnur noch gesehn als der Böller schon Explodierte >_>



Geiles Partiespiel. Paar Leute brauch man dazu. Jeder nimmt nen Böller in die Hand. Wer zuletzt loslässt, bevor der Böller explodiert gewinnt.


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

mein feuerzeugfinger tut noch weh :x


----------



## Edou (1. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> mein feuerzeugfinger tut noch weh :x


haha ich hab ne zigarre geraucht (und ich schwöre ich rauche nie wieder...war nur zum anzünden da rauchn is ekelhaft)


----------



## Petersburg (1. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Geiles Partiespiel. Paar Leute brauch man dazu. Jeder nimmt nen Böller in die Hand. Wer zuletzt loslässt, bevor der Böller explodiert gewinnt.



Hmm solangsam fang ich an mich zu fragen woher diese schlauen Ideen von dir kommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

Oder das geilste Spiel von unserem Lehrer. Der hat so von seinem Sohn gespielt, was der so für Trinkspiele mit Kumpels macht. Die nehmen so ein drehbahres Ding, wo die 3 Könige druf sind. 1 von denen ist ja imemr schwarz. Dann drehen die des. Wenn der Neger auf einen zeigt rufen sie Laut: Neger, Neger, Neger! Derjenige muss dann nen Schnaps trinken.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oder das geilste Spiel von unserem Lehrer. Der hat so von seinem Sohn gespielt, was der so für Trinkspiele mit Kumpels macht. Die nehmen so ein drehbahres Ding, wo die 3 Könige druf sind. 1 von denen ist ja imemr schwarz. Dann drehen die des. Wenn der Neger auf einen zeigt rufen sie Laut: Neger, Neger, Neger! Derjenige muss dann nen Schnaps trinken.



HrHr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

in 4 minuten kommen live titten und blut, alle mann an bord der ms livestream! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.livestream.com/razylgaming?orig...campaign=Videos


----------



## Edou (1. Januar 2010)

WIR FEIERN PARDYY


----------



## mastergamer (1. Januar 2010)

Haha. Kronas hat' meinen Namen gennant!XD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mal ne frage Zu WOW Freund werben wen mein Freund auf einem anderen realm spielt kann er mir auf einem anderen realm die LVL Schenken?


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (1. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> haha ich hab ne zigarre geraucht (und ich schwöre ich rauche nie wieder...war nur zum anzünden da rauchn is ekelhaft)



Hast du auch mit Holz gezünhdet ?!
Wir haben einen Zahn genommen, den ich geschnitzt hab', um die Zigarren anzuzünden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne frage Zu WOW Freund werben wen mein Freund auf einem anderen realm spielt kann er mir auf einem anderen realm die LVL Schenken?


nein da ihr zusammen lvln müsst^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> nein da ihr zusammen lvln müsst^^



das stinkt doch =/


----------



## Edou (1. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das stinkt doch =/


du auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

"....mein gott wie hält ichigo das nur so lange aus...ICH KANN GLEICH NICHMEHR BETROFFEN&#65279; GUCKEN!!!!!! "



xDDD


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

HALLO SEID IHR ALLE EINGESCHLAFEN!?


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> HALLO SEID IHR ALLE EINGESCHLAFEN!?


wir sind beim blut und titten stream
http://www.livestream.com/razylgaming?orig...campaign=Videos


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

Ja, nach meinem Glas Sekt und vorhin nen Schluck Wein bin ich zu.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> HALLO SEID IHR ALLE EINGESCHLAFEN!?



Ja klar


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

Ich guck mir mal nen paar Drawn Together Folgen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ICh brauch mal wieder was logisches.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

DT is so geil XD.
Die Prizessin stößt Foxxy von ner Treppe:
Foxy: Ich würde dir den Hals umdrehen wenn ich nicht höchstwahrscheinlich schwanger wäre und mir das eine Menge Ärger erspart hat.


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

http://www.livestream.com/razylgaming?orig...campaign=Videos
schaut rein!^^


----------



## mookuh (1. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://www.livestream.com/razylgaming?orig...campaign=Videos
> schaut rein!^^



warum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aaaabeend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> warum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Erinnertm ich an einen Typ aus der Parallel. Der is niemals ernst, der macht die ganze Zeit nur scheiß und ruft die ganze Zeit ABEEEEEEEEEEND


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

So, ich brauche ganz schnell ein paar Leute für ein LoL-Match


----------



## Skatero (1. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, ich brauche ganz schnell ein paar Leute für ein LoL-Match


Also ich bin da.


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich bin da.


On kommen!!


----------



## mastergamer (1. Januar 2010)

Oh Mann. Ihr wisst garnich', wie oft mein Name im Stream genannt wurde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> On kommen!!


Ja der Client ist gerade abgestürzt.


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Oh Mann. Ihr wisst garnich', wie oft mein Name im Stream genannt wurde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du bist ja auch der MasterGamer


----------



## Exeliron (1. Januar 2010)

so bin nur fix hier um hallo zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Hallo! Frohes neues Jahr"

-


"Machts gut ^^"


----------



## Kronas (2. Januar 2010)

bei razyl live kommt jetzt, wie sie bei lol verlieren!


----------



## Dominau (2. Januar 2010)

wer redet da im live stream? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habs rausgefunden! Es is kronas!

hast dich voll depri angehört...


----------



## Kronas (2. Januar 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> wer redet da im live stream?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


razyl+mir


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2010)

Bwhaha, ohne Kronas haben wir gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Januar 2010)

OMG der stream ist Off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bwhaha, ohne Kronas haben wir gewonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja. (24/4/2) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG der stream ist Off
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist gleich wieder on

edit:
ist wieder on


----------



## Petersburg (2. Januar 2010)

Muhahahahahahahahahahahahaha habe 379(alle) Dib comics gelesen


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2010)

So, ich geh dann mal schlafen 
Gute nacht an alle =)


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Muhahahahahahahahahahahahaha habe 379(alle) Dib comics gelesen



Get a life! :O


Nacht Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, ich geh dann mal schlafen
> Gute nacht an alle =)


Gute Nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Muhahahahahahahahahahahahaha habe 379(alle) Dib comics gelesen



saubere arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann ich nur empfehlen, an die anderen, das auch mal zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin jetzt auch weg, nacht


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (2. Januar 2010)

Hier ist´s langweilig.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Januar 2010)

hier is nicht langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Hier ist´s langweilig.


Das interessiert uns nicht.


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

Hab mal ne Frage.
Ich würde gerne Gameplayvideos auf meiner Xbox 360 aufnehmen. Habe aber keine Ahnung wie. Im Netz hab ich was über Tv Karten gelesen, das wurde allerdings auch nur oberflächlich ausgeführt...
Hat jemand von Euch Ahnung davon bzw. schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (2. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das interessiert uns nicht.


Jetzt hast dus mir aber gegeben.


----------



## Dominau (2. Januar 2010)

@Ykon
hab ich mich auch immer gefragt wie die das machen
man kann ja festplatte an eine Wii anschliesen und dann programme durch laufen lassen.

vielleicht macht man das so auch bei Xbox so


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> man kann ja festplatte an eine Wii anschliesen und dann programme durch laufen lassen.



Führe das bitte mal ein bisschen aus. 

Meinst du, dass ich einfach eine externe Festplatte über USB an meine Xbox anschließen kann und damit z.B. einfach Fraps laufen lassen könnte?


----------



## Dominau (2. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß es nicht genau.

Bei der Wii gibt es einen USb anschluss an dem man externe festplatten anschliesen kann.

Dann kann man speziele programme drüber laufen lassen wie z.B eins das musik abspielt. Oder Fotos.

Ich hab keine Xbox deshalb weiß ich nicht ob das mit der auch klappt.

Und Fraps geht nicht, aber es gibt sicher extra ein programm dafür.

Edit sagt:

hast du schonmal versucht deine Xbox mit einem DvD recorder zu verbinden und dann einfach AV1 aufnehmen?


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Edit sagt:
> 
> hast du schonmal versucht deine Xbox mit einem DvD recorder zu verbinden und dann einfach AV1 aufnehmen?



Ich hab mal bei einem Youtubechannel vorbeigeschaut, der regelmäßig Videos von sich beim MW2 spielen postet. In seinem Profiel hat er eine FAQ Liste erstellt und die Frage, wie er denn Videos aufnimmt, mit "Hauppauge HD PVR" beantwortet. Das kleine Ding ist eine Videoschnittkarte mit USB und S-Video Anschlüssen. Das wäre für mich die Lösung meines Problems, aber ich werde sicher keine 230 Euronen für so ein Ding hinblättern.

Ob die DvD recorder Lösung funktionieren würde? Ich meine, wo bzw. wie soll ich meine xbox mit dem recorder verbinden?

btw. schau ich mir grad Tutorialvideos auf Youtube dazu an. Eins ist sicher: Kosten wird es mich auf jeden Fall etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. Januar 2010)

Abend die Herrschaften.


----------



## Dominau (2. Januar 2010)

N'abend !


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Abend die Herrschaften.



Nabend.

Du kennst dich nicht zufällig mit den oben genannten topic aus? *hoffnungsvoll anschau*


----------



## Dominau (2. Januar 2010)

> vorausetzungen für eine aufnahme :
> -TV ,LCD,PLASMA
> -XBOX 360
> -PC mit viel CPU leistung, HDD u.arbeitsspeicher
> ...



Das ist mal aus einem andern forum 
der link ist leider kaputt deshalb weiß ich nicht was für ein kabel das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der schließt seine Xbox an den Pc an und nimmt das dann so auf.


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Das ist mal aus einem andern forum
> der link ist leider kaputt deshalb weiß ich nicht was für ein kabel das ist
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für das schöne Zitat, aber ich denke ich habs auch fast. Aber dein Zitat bestätigt mich dabei nurnoch.

Ich erklärs auch gleich direkt wie. Schau nurnoch mla ebend schnell nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (2. Januar 2010)

Kein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat mich selber intressiert weil ich das mal mit der Wii machen wollte.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Januar 2010)

so da bin ich wieder


----------



## Dominau (2. Januar 2010)

wääbääää


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Januar 2010)

Ich treibe aktiv Sport,

und zwar eine alte asiatische Kampfkunst namens Sh'la fen.

Beim Sh'la fen kommt es vor allem auf die innere Ruhe an,

denn nur so ist man bereit für den großen Gegner,

der laut Prophezeihung jeden Kämpfer ('Sh'la fen der') heimsucht.

Die Bezeichnung ist T'ra Um, was so viel wie Gedankengemetzel bedeutet.

Zur Ausrüstung eines jeden Sh'la fen Den gehört die Waffe ('Kis Sen'), der Schild ('Dec Ke') und ein persönlicher Kampfplatz ('Matra Tze').

Die Regeln sind simpel, wer zu erst die Kampfhaltung ('Lie Gen') ändert, verliert.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2010)

old text is old


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kannt den noch nid


----------



## Dominau (2. Januar 2010)

OMG!

jetzt blick ich dass erst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kannte ihn auch noch nit


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (2. Januar 2010)

Brille biste morgen bei LoL auch wieder dabei? ;D


----------



## Skatero (2. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Brille biste morgen bei LoL auch wieder dabei? ;D


Du hättest heute dabei sein sollen. Ich wurde zwar Noob genannt, aber nur weil ich 24/4/2 hatte und mein Champion (Twitch) angeblich ein Noob-Chamion ist.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (2. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hättest heute dabei sein sollen. Ich wurde zwar Noob genannt, aber nur weil ich 24/4/2 hatte und mein Champion (Twitch) angeblich ein Noob-Chamion ist.



Als ich fragte ob ich mit kann sagte man mir ich sei 2 late :[


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Brille biste morgen bei LoL auch wieder dabei? ;D


weiss nich.. wann ca?


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

Begrifferklärung bevor Fragen auftauchen:
Scartanschlüsse sind die breiten Anschlüsse die meist hinten in den Fernseher gehören.
AV Kabel sind die 3 einzelnen Stecker, (Gelb, Weiß, Rot) die meist an ein Scartadapter angeschlossen werden um sie beispielsweise an den Fernseher anzuschließen.


Also:

Man braucht erstmal das hier.
Das ist eine DVD Recorder Videoschnittkarte. (wie man lesen kann) Diese hat einen USB Anschluss und AV Eingänge.
Also wird das Ding per USB an den Computer angeschlossen und die dazugehörige Software installiert.
Mit der Software kann man dann genau das aufnehmen, was gerade bei den angeschlossenen Komponenten läuft. 
Diese Komponente müssen wir aber natürlich auch anschließen und von hier aus kann man anfangen zu variieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 An der Videoschnittkarte gibt es ja leider nur AV Eingänge für ein Gerät. Es bieten sich hier 2 Lösungen an:

1.
Man kauft sich eine AV Scart Switchbox. (Ich habe leider nichts vernünftiges im Netz gefunden - einfach mal bei den Elektrofachmärkten nachfragen/schauen) Bei dieser Variante muss man zuerst das Scartkabel der Konsole an die Switchbox anschließen. Dann hat man nurnoch die AV Ausgänge ürbig. An dieser Stelle braucht man wiederrum zwei weitere AV Kabel, die man käuflich erwerben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das erste paar wird von der Switchbox aus an die Videoschnittkarte angeschlossen. Das zweite paar muss an den Fernseher und dazu braucht man widerum ein Scartadapter. (Es sei den der Fernseher hat direkte AV Anschlüsse)

2.
Man besorgt sich für die AV Kabel Splitter. Das sind die sogenannten "Y-Splitter" die z.B aus dem S-Video Kabel des AV Kabels (das Gelbe der drei Kabel) zwei macht. 
Im Klartext: An dem AV Ausgangskabel der Konsole das Splitterkabel an dem S-Video Kabel anschließen, damit man zwei hat. Diese dann jeweils an die Videoschnittkarte und Fernseher anbringen. (Falls benötigt wieder bei dem Fernseher ein Scartadapter verwenden) Die restlichen beiden Audiokabel (rot und weiß) ebenfalls an die Videoschnittkarte anbringen.
Nachteil dieser Variante: Man hat kein Ton beim Fernseher - kann allerdings den Ton über den PC laufen lassen, wenn dieser schnell genug ist, weil sich sonst eine Verzögerung bildet.

Mit dem Programm der Videoschnittkarte kann man dann einfach per Klick anfangen aufzunehmen und alles ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sollte bei allen gängigen Konsolen funktionieren und ist bis jetzt die billigste Lösung, die ich kenne.
Mein Gott, das ist ja Guidewürdig hier! ;O


Grüße


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (2. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> weiss nich.. wann ca?



kA aber denke so zwischen 20-21 Uhr.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Begrifferklärung bevor Fragen auftauchen:
> Scartanschlüsse sind die breiten Anschlüsse die meist hinten in den Fernseher gehören.
> AV Kabel sind die 3 einzelnen Stecker, (Gelb, Weiß, Rot) die meist an ein Scartadapter angeschlossen werden um sie beispielsweise an den Fernseher anzuschließen.
> 
> ...


schreib ma echt in deinen blogs n guide so den kann ihc brauchen wenn ich wieder nüchtern bin


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> kA aber denke so zwischen 20-21 Uhr.


hm wenns da nich abendessen gibt, joa


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schreib ma echt in deinen blogs n guide so den kann ihc brauchen wenn ich wieder nüchtern bin



Erstmal grats für den fullquote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja, das werde ich vielleicht sogar machen. Mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Erstmal grats für den fullquote
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke danke bitte das war doch nicht nötig *die blumen entgegennehm*


----------



## Skatero (2. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schreib ma echt in deinen blogs n guide so den kann ihc brauchen wenn ich wieder nüchtern bin


Also nie?


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> danke danke bitte das war doch nicht nötig *die blumen entgegennehm*



aber darfst du ja, du bist ja anscheinend nicht ganz Herr deiner Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gabs denn einen Anlass zum Trinken?

btw morgen (bzw. heute Nachmittag) schreib ich das mal wirklich in meinen Blog. Allerdings in einer anderen und unkomplizierteren Form 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> aber darfst du ja, du bist ja anscheinend nicht ganz Herr deiner Sinne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja ich hab beim billiard verloren und der sieger kriegt den schnaps ausgegeben (und der verlierer trinkt aus anstand mit :3 )


edit: jo ihr lusch0n ich geh jetzt mal penn0rn

bis morgän 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja ich hab beim billiard verloren und der sieger kriegt den schnaps ausgegeben (und der verlierer trinkt aus anstand mit :3 )



Dann müsstest du ja oft verloren haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw ich hau mich auch mal aufs Ohr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du ja oft verloren haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö ich hab öfter gewonnen ^^

aber zum schluss beim airhockey nochmal verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (2. Januar 2010)

Bin weg. N8


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2010)

nacht


----------



## Dominau (2. Januar 2010)

so bin dann auch mal off...

nachti mädels


----------



## Zonalar (2. Januar 2010)

5 Uhr morgens und es is leer hier o:O

Unglaublich. 
Nunja, dann gehört das Forum mir! MWUAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, dann gehört das Forum mir! MWUAHAHAHAHA!


pff


----------



## Zonalar (2. Januar 2010)

O.o Menschen? Hier? 

Zu schade

Ich zieh jezz ma nebenbei nen Film rein.

Wie war euer Neujahrstag? Viel gesoffen? Was besonderes gemacht?


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=53953 ... wtf!


----------



## Dropz (2. Januar 2010)

uiuiui ist das lang worum geht es da?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=53953 ... wtf!


bah tales of the past... hab ich mir nie angeschaut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich schau da nur sachen wie vurtne oder noone \o/


----------



## Zonalar (2. Januar 2010)

Ka, ich möcht eh grad nen anderen FIlm schaun.

Aber es gibt ne menge gute Machinimas aus WoW im Internet^^Einfach suchen und glücklich werden.


----------



## Dropz (2. Januar 2010)

wer oder was ist Noone?


----------



## Zonalar (2. Januar 2010)

Vllt meint er "No-one" ... ka


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=53953 ist der beste Machinima den es gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Länge schreckt ab, aber man sollte es unbedingt gesehen haben :O


----------



## Dropz (2. Januar 2010)

das ist wieder tales of the past 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wer ist noone?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> wer ist noone?^^


hammer pvp mage zu 70er zeiten


----------



## Dropz (2. Januar 2010)

ich kenne nur vurtne der ist doch auch n mage oder? macht der noch 80er vid?

btw Buddhist ist ja jets gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> das ist wieder tales of the past
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sag ich doch... Willst wirklich nicht ansehen? xD


----------



## Dropz (2. Januar 2010)

ne ich zock grad css 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (2. Januar 2010)

Ich ned, ich schau mir Filme.

Könnt ihr den "Avatar" empfehlen? Habt ihr ihn gesehn?


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

Ansonsten muß man http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=122825 gesehen haben ^^


----------



## Dropz (2. Januar 2010)

Ja hab ich neulich erst also vor ein paar tagen.
Ich find den echt geil und kann nur weiterempfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider ist die Story sehr absehbar,aber das ist ja bei den meisten Filmen so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Card09 (2. Januar 2010)

Wer "Tales of the Past I,II u. III schon gesehen hat kann sich das hir reinziehen


http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=133897


Sofern er der englischen sprache mächtig ist


----------



## Dropz (2. Januar 2010)

Kann jemand mir nen guten Film empfehlen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Kann jemand mir nen guten Film empfehlen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ghostship


----------



## Dropz (2. Januar 2010)

eher so aktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowie transformers oder 300^^


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

Transformers 2


----------



## Dropz (2. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Transformers 2


kenn ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder ne gute Serie?


----------



## Hellfire1337 (2. Januar 2010)

sexy sport clips?


----------



## Card09 (2. Januar 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Kann jemand mir nen guten Film empfehlen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Card09 (2. Januar 2010)

...


----------



## LiamProd (2. Januar 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Kann jemand mir nen guten Film empfehlen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




alle Filme wo Uwe Boll Regie geführt hat *Schenkelklopfer* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gute nacht


----------



## Shadowforce2 (2. Januar 2010)

wir dürfen nicht mehr posten,es ist nach 6 uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dropz schrieb:


> Kann jemand mir nen guten Film empfehlen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Batman Begins

Batman: The Dark Knight
Heath Ledger ist so genial in dieser rolle ^^


----------



## Zonalar (2. Januar 2010)

Den mit Heath Ledger muss ich noch schauen^^

Der muss doch irgendwo rumliegen zuhause...


Was? Ich darf nicht schreiben? Oh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (2. Januar 2010)

der film is auf jeden fall unter meinen Top 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

ahoi


----------



## Edou (2. Januar 2010)

alle die hier gepostet haben nach 6 uhr gehört nen 24 std bann....


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2010)

So, in ein paar Minuten geht es wieder los 
Naja in 49 um genau zu sein...

http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/?page_id=183


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Ahoi.
Do what you want cuz a pirate is free. You are a pirate!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ahoi.
> Do what you want cuz a pirate is free. You are a pirate!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

Wtf ich hab bis um 18 Uhr gepennt...


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Januar 2010)

Abend


----------



## Skatero (2. Januar 2010)

Nabend


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Tach


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

Ich war heut Sushi Essen mit meinem bruder und der musste wegen unerklärlichen gründen dann kotzen :/

Aber hat echt alles geschmeckt besonders der Reis Pudding mjam mjam mjam...

Bis auf den Sake war alles perfekt, der hat mir net geschmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Folgen von Scrubs heute waren mal wieder perfekt, irgendwann kauf ich mir doch die Seasons :O


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2010)

morgen äh Abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Und die Folgen von Scrubs heute waren mal wieder perfekt, irgendwann kauf ich mir doch die Seasons :O



arghh.... :<
ich hab scrubs verpasst :<


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (2. Januar 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

Geht mir manchmal genauso nur mit Two and a half men.

Da kneif ich mir als fast selber in Arsch wenn ichs vor lauter WoW spielen verpasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend


Jigsaaaaaw, on kommen in LoL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2010)

Ich wollte mir 2 Staffeln auf DvD kaufen, erinnerte mich aber daran dass ich noch Risen für den neuen Pc den ich bald bekomme kaufen wollte :<


----------



## Petersburg (2. Januar 2010)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jigsaaaaaw, on kommen in LoL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist das abendliche LoL schon Ritual? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (2. Januar 2010)

Nabend Leute,
Ich komm zwar erst jetzt dazu, meinen Berlin-ist-geil-Post zu posten (bin immer noch da xD), wird dafuer aber umso laenger. Wir haben Neujahr auf der Hope-Tosse begruesst, dem Reaggae-Schiff (obwohl ich lieber in den Techno-Club gegangen waer) und Das war sowwww geiel! Die Leute hier sind so geil drauf!


Greetz frum boarlin


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> ist das abendliche LoL schon Ritual?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

laz0r Gunzz (>°.°)>========================)


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (2. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa



Ist Brille auch dabei? Als einziger *hust* LoL-Pro ists nicht so toll ;D


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Januar 2010)

gebt mir maln tipp was ich machen soll  ^^

laaaaaangweilig


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ist Brille auch dabei? Als einziger *hust* LoL-Pro ists nicht so toll ;D


Brille ist net on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weder im ICQ, noch in LOL


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

Mach dirn lvl 1 Gnom lauf in SW rein und mach halt einfach scheiße

Geh betteln oder tanz mit Mr Fröstlich (hab damit mal 10 Gold angegriffen xD)


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (2. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille ist net on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Startet aber erst um 22:00, oder schon früher?


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> gebt mir maln tipp was ich machen soll  ^^
> 
> laaaaaangweilig



Onanieren, wie jeder andere normale Mensch auch.


----------



## Kronas (2. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Onanieren, wie jeder andere normale Mensch auch.


20 cent, dass lillyan nicht 'onaniert' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Startet aber erst um 22:00, oder schon früher?


Bissel früher


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Onanieren, wie jeder andere normale Mensch auch.



im wird aber bestimmt nicht nur [hier terrorsatans zeit einfügen ;D] langweilig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er will was, was länger hält ^^


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> 20 cent, dass lillyan nicht 'onaniert'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut, dann ebend wie jeder männliche, normale Mensch auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

Wieso lassen sich leute eig. den/die Sack/Hoden entfernen??


----------



## Kronas (2. Januar 2010)

ey jigsaw
hau rein


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wieso lassen sich leute eig. den/die Sack/Hoden entfernen??


Weil sie den nicht brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wieso lassen sich leute eig. den/die Sack/Hoden entfernen??



Fallen sie net mehr auf Frauen mit Titöhn rein, d.h. viel mehr Geld.


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil sie den nicht brauchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Trotzdem, sowas "entmannt" doch einen Mann... Auch wenn ich ihn nicht bräuchte würde ich ihn behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Alkopopsteuer

Hörst du Disturbed??? Ich lausche gerade zu 10k Fists 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wieso lassen sich leute eig. den/die Sack/Hoden entfernen??



Ich glaube das wäre nicht die Mehrheit, die das tut...
Und wenn dann wegen Krankheiten etc.. Freiweiliig garantiert nicht


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Trotzdem, sowas "entmannt" doch einen Mann... Auch wenn ich ihn nicht bräuchte würde ich ihn behalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HAHA xD
Sorry, aber dieser Satz passt perfekt zu der Seite, dir mir vorhin Kronas gelinkt hat xDDDD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Cool, es gibt ein Gaylord Entertainment Center in Nashville, Tennessee, USA. XD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> HAHA xD
> Sorry, aber dieser Satz passt perfekt zu der Seite, dir mir vorhin Kronas gelinkt hat xDDDD



Solche Pr0ns zieht sich Kronas also rein...


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Solche Pr0ns zieht sich Kronas also rein...


No Pr0ns


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Solche Pr0ns zieht sich Kronas also rein...



Doppelp0st! Spamm0r! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Onanieren, wie jeder andere *normale* Mensch auch.






Kronas schrieb:


> 20 cent, dass lillyan nicht 'onaniert'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Sry konnte es mir nich verkneifen *sich klein mach und ganz lieb guck*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Doppelp0st! Spamm0r!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr wart einfach zu lahm, dazwischen zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

Weiß eig. einer wie die T10 Stiefel des Warris heißen?? Kann sie über Google net finden :O


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2010)

Und wir warten... und wir warten...


----------



## Edou (2. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Sry konnte es mir nich verkneifen *sich klein mach und ganz lieb guck*


ferkel!!^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (2. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wir warten... und wir warten...



Was soll ich machen wenn mein TS rumspinnt :/


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ferkel!!^^


Huh warum *unschuldig guck*


----------



## Edou (2. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Huh warum *unschuldig guck*


lass den scheiß!!!^^


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

bob bodob dob... dob dob!


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> bob bodob dob... dob dob!


Spammer!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spammer!



pokemons mit gitarren dürfen sowas


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

Das ist ein Rocker Ditto und verkörpert meine Vorliebe für den Metal wenn auch nur gering..


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> pokemons mit gitarren dürfen sowas



Danke, durch diesen Beitrag habe ich das Recht zu trollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Danke, durch diesen Beitrag habe ich das Recht zu trollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pokemons mit Gitarre müssen auch kämpfen .
Und du kannst nur 4 verschiedene Attacken.


----------



## Kronas (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Pokemons mit Gitarre müssen auch kämpfen .
> Und du kannst nur 4 verschiedene Attacken.


er is ditto er kann nur verwandler!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Pokemons mit Gitarre müssen auch kämpfen .
> Und du kannst nur 4 verschiedene Attacken.



er kann eigentlich nur 1 
es kommt halt auf seinen gegner an was er für attacken kann *n3rd*


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Danke, durch diesen Beitrag habe ich das Recht zu trollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spamm0r-Pokemon kriegen für gewöhnlich nen derben Hyperstrahl in die Fresse


----------



## Kronas (2. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Spamm0r-Pokemon kriegen für gewöhnlich nen derben Hyperstrahl in die Fresse


aber nach dem hyperstrahl musst du eine runde aussetzen und er kann angreifen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> aber nach dem hyperstrahl musst du eine runde aussetzen und er kann angreifen!



aber was ist wenn es eine K.O. attacke war? dazu noch sehr effektiv und das ganze zeug


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

Gibs auf das isn Gott Pokemon!!!!11


----------



## Kronas (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> aber was ist wenn es eine K.O. attacke war? dazu noch sehr effektiv und das ganze zeug


alter hyperstrahl is vom typ normal, das kann garnet sehr effektiv sein du semmel!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> alter hyperstrahl is vom typ normal, das kann garnet sehr effektiv sein du semmel!



gabs nich irwas gegen das sogar normal attacken effektiv waren? ich glaub schon


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

Kronas spamm0rt im TS rum! :<




DER schrieb:


> gabs nich irwas gegen das sogar normal attacken effektiv waren? ich glaub schon




Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> gabs nich irwas gegen das sogar normal attacken effektiv waren? ich glaub schon


neeee
gegen geist garnet, gegen stein/stahl wenig und gegen rest normal du nub!


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> neeee
> gegen geist garnet, gegen stein/stahl wenig und gegen rest normal du nub!



lol da zockt ja einer/eine kräftig Pokemon :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> neeee
> gegen geist garnet, gegen stein/stahl wenig und gegen rest normal du nub!



lass mich :<
ich hab schon ewig kein pokemon mehr gespielt :<


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> lol da zockt ja einer/eine kräftig Pokemon :>



sagt der, der eins als sein Avatar hat.


----------



## Reo_MC (2. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> sagt der, der eins als sein Avatar hat.



Na und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

Das hab ich ma in google geklaut ;>


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

oh man ich hab bei meinem healpala 20 agi versockelt <.< xD

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...n&n=Bombalo


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Das hab ich ma in google geklaut ;>



datendieb!!


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

Du bist datendieb

Edit:

xD


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

btw heut wow acc reaktiviert...omfg die neue Gruppensuche suxx


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ab heute auch ne wow pause gemacht... das ganze dps geschwafel, äpixx check dortunddort geht mir aufen keks genauso das pvp, die allys gehen zu schnell down

xD


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

Können die WoW Nerds mal ins WoW Forum verschwinden und die LoL Nerds hier und Ruhe lassen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Können die WoW Nerds mal ins WoW Forum verschwinden und die LoL Nerds hier und Ruhe lassen?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin also nicht lebensmuede. Im WoW forum ueberlebt man ohne geskilltem trollen (5/5) und Flamen (3/3) nie und nimmer...


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

Was zum geier ist denn ein Nörd?


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin also nicht lebensmuede. Im WoW forum ueberlebt man ohne geskilltem trollen (5/5) und Flamen (3/3) nie und nimmer...



Pass dich halt deiner Community an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2010)

http://www.livestream.com/razylgaming
Anschauen! LoL-Live! :O Gleich :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin also nicht lebensmuede. Im WoW forum ueberlebt man ohne geskilltem trollen (5/5) und Flamen (3/3) nie und nimmer...



du hast doch trollen grade mal 2/5 :<
blöde lowbobs :<


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du hast doch trollen grade mal 2/5 :<
> blöde lowbobs :<


nix zu machen )= und aber flamen schon fast voll, 2/3!


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.livestream.com/razylgaming
> Anschauen! LoL-Live! :O Gleich :X



mit den besten Kommentatoren!!!11elf


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nix zu machen )= und aber flamen schon fast voll, 2/3!



wieviel ep noch bis zum lvl up um flamen voll zu skillen?


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wieviel ep noch bis zum lvl up um flamen voll zu skillen?


666 exp noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 666 exp noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei dir dachte ich ja eher an 1337,42 ep <:


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> bei dir dachte ich ja eher an 1337,42 ep <:


ja, 666 von insgesammt 1337^^


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

das langweilig :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> das langweilig :<



*ein wildes raupi erscheint*
ditto setzt verwandler ein
ditto wird zu raupi!


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

mein klo...


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> mein klo...



Das war jetzt eine gute Idee!!!

/afk


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

mir ist auch langweilig xD

wollt ihr im livestream sehen wie ich nur rumstehe? DANN BRÜLLT JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

ja


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

Ich schau mir nochmal Freitag der 13. an...

Und zwar die "spezielle" Szene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (2. Januar 2010)

Hey fock kann Razyls Stram nich watch0rn ;<


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ja



OK xD


----------



## Petersburg (2. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> mir ist auch langweilig xD
> 
> wollt ihr im livestream sehen wie ich nur rumstehe? DANN BRÜLLT JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!



vllt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> vllt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na gut, ich spiel grad BG, aber das ist genau so wayne, wa?


----------



## Petersburg (2. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Na gut, ich spiel grad BG, aber das ist genau so wayne, wa?



vllt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

http://www.livestream.com/arosk_frostwolf <- hab wieder so metal radio laufen... diesmal nur metal, extra für lachmann xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

was is das für ein komischer gelber kreis?


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> was is das für ein komischer gelber kreis?



Meine Maus xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Januar 2010)

Ich Trinke OMG =(


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.livestream.com/arosk_frostwolf <- hab wieder so metal radio laufen... diesmal nur metal, extra für lachmann xD



wuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Meine Maus xD



wack Oo
du laberst^^


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

Echt? xD


----------



## Edou (2. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich Trinke OMG =(


WER hätte dass jemals gedacht?

antwort: JEDER!!111einself


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

Sehr cooles BG xD

Hol alleine Flag und bekomm keinen Support <3


----------



## Edou (2. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sehr cooles BG xD
> 
> Hol alleine Flag und bekomm keinen Support <3


Päch


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sehr cooles BG xD
> 
> Hol alleine Flag und bekomm keinen Support <3



so hat mans doch gern


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

Aliants halt, ne xD

nein nein war scherz sind ja net alle so...

Kommt heute/morgen noch was cooles im TV??


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

Warteschlange auf FW um 11 uhr <3


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

Denkt ihr Lady gaga hat ne echte Nudel oder denkt ihr sie hat sich da nur ne Mettwurst dran geklebt um aufzufallen??


----------



## Edou (2. Januar 2010)

Deswegen nehm ich immer nur mein mage mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir verstehn uns blind ja sogar so blind dass wir IMMER de augen zu haben wenn wir im bg sind ich erzähl ma ne g´schicht

Mage:Aaalso Du stehst links von mir ja?
ich:Jop und du stehst rechts von mir gelle?
Mage:ehm logisch oder xD
Ich:Ehm weißt du was
mage:was denn nu wieder?
Ich:Heut sind wieder keine hordis im bg lol
Mage:Jo ich mach ma augen auf des tut grade weh
Ichk
Mage: EYY wtf wir sind tot was soll der fuck
Ich: Hmm wir verstehn uns zwar blind aber wir sehn keine hordler.....


----------



## mastergamer (2. Januar 2010)

Ich hör' grad Musik über Arosks' Livestream. XD


----------



## XXI. (2. Januar 2010)

Ich versuch grad irgendwie n paar Leute für nen Warhammer Reroll aufzutreiben...

Jemand dabei?


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

lol, aatwt die Episode "Vom Licht geblendet" is ja ma der hammer xDD


----------



## mookuh (2. Januar 2010)

abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

ahoi moooh


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Ich hör' grad Musik über Arosks' Livestream. XD



xD


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

omg win!


----------



## mookuh (2. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> omg win!



gratz


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2010)

Was für ein win... das gegnerische Team war kurz besser und dann geben sie auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (2. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was für ein win... das gegnerische Team war kurz besser und dann geben sie auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir haben sie zur aufgabe getanzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.livestream.com/arosk_frostwolf <- hab wieder so metal radio laufen... diesmal nur metal, extra für lachmann xD


Klau nicht Zuschauer von Razyl. Ich will, dass alle zuschauen wie wir spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Klau nicht Zuschauer von Razyl. Ich will, dass alle zuschauen wie wir spielen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OKOK ICH MACH AUS GUCKT ALLE BEI RAZYL ZU xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Rerollt mit mir jmd. Pokemon Gelb?


----------



## XXI. (2. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> OKOK ICH MACH AUS GUCKT ALLE BEI RAZYL ZU xD



Giiife Razyls Livestream!!


----------



## mastergamer (2. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> OKOK ICH MACH AUS GUCKT ALLE BEI RAZYL ZU xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Rerollt mit mir jmd. Pokemon Gelb?



ich fang mir direkt ein raupi :3


----------



## Petersburg (2. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> OKOK ICH MACH AUS GUCKT ALLE BEI RAZYL ZU xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

http://www.livestream.com/razylgaming


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Januar 2010)

ahaha komische bauch schmerzen


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Rerollt mit mir jmd. Pokemon Gelb?



Bin dabei!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich fang mir direkt ein raupi :3



So die Verarsche. Guck, ich fang mir so ein Safcon lv 4. Dann denke ich: boah des lernt ja Konfusion auf lv 10, wenns zu Smettbo wird. Dann lvl ich das Ding so bis lvl 10. Was kann es: keine Konfusion. Was lernt es uns: Fang niemals ein Safcon.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So die Verarsche. Guck, ich fang mir so ein Safcon lv 4. Dann denke ich: boah des lernt ja Konfusion auf lv 10, wenns zu Smettbo wird. Dann lvl ich das Ding so bis lvl 10. Was kann es: keine Konfusion. Was lernt es uns: Fang niemals ein Safcon.



safcon sind am anfang nur gut fürs töten, die geben gut EP


----------



## Petersburg (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So die Verarsche. Guck, ich fang mir so ein Safcon lv 4. Dann denke ich: boah des lernt ja Konfusion auf lv 10, wenns zu Smettbo wird. Dann lvl ich das Ding so bis lvl 10. Was kann es: keine Konfusion. Was lernt es uns: Fang niemals ein Safcon.



auser wenn es rot ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: erklärung: hatte mal ein rotes in Gold gesehn und nicht gefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (2. Januar 2010)

Ha ich fang mir grad ne Tarantino Night^^


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> safcon sind am anfang nur gut fürs töten, die geben gut EP



Hab mein Pokemon Gelb Version nicht mehr... aber ich hatte in der GELB VERSION diesen einen blauen Drachen... ka wie der hieß... und Mewto oder wie das ding heißt! DAS WAR IMBA


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Ja, die können sich net wehren XD. Nur Härtner. Mein letztes Pokemon. Onix hat noch 1 Kp. Los Safcon du schaffst es. Härtner! Härtner! HÄRTNER!
Onix: Tackle
Kp
20
Härtner
14
Härtner
10
Härtner
6
Härtner
3
Härtner
2
Härtner
1
Härtner
0
FUUUUUUUU.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

mal sone frage zu league of legends
die zergen ja die ganze zeit nur rum^^
was ist das für ein spiel?
und seh ich das richtig oder bilden sich die einheiten immer von selber und es werden nur die helden gespielt ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

OMG XD. Ich krieg mich net mehr.
Neues Schockvideo. Da steckt sich so ein Mann ein Glas in den A*sch, dann platzt des un der blutet dann voll aus dem A*sch
Ja, is wie Dota. Es werden nur Helden gespielt und die Units werden in regelmäßigen abständen von der Ki gespawnd und gesteuert.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> OMG XD. Ich krieg mich net mehr.
> Neues Schockvideo. Da steckt sich so ein Mann ein Glas in den A*sch, dann platzt des un der blutet dann voll aus dem A*sch



old video is old


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

das hatten wir schonmal in nem anderen thread wo mir der name grade net einfällt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Wie des blutet XD.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, is wie Dota. Es werden nur Helden gespielt und die Units werden in regelmäßigen abständen von der Ki gespawnd und gesteuert.



miese action
und wann is das game vorbei?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> miese action
> und wann is das game vorbei?



Wenns Hauptgebäude von den gegnern kaputt ist. Also in Dota und denke in lol au.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie des blutet XD.



der wird nie wieder normal kacken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Hat ers überlebt :O?
Was, wieso steht der am Shcluss einfach so normal da XD


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

Das hab ich auch mal gesehen, ich hoffe sein Arschloch geht so richtig schön am arsch (lol) wie kann man nur sowas wundervolles so misshandeln?! Hoffentlich krümmt er sich nachts vor schmerzen in seinem verschnittenem Anus..


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hat ers überlebt :O?



k.p xDDD


----------



## Tabuno (2. Januar 2010)

'Nein man wieso nur heiliger Gott, meine GEFORCE 8800 GTS ist kaputt.. :/ jetzt gammel ich hier mit einer geforce 7300 GS rum und kann dirt auf den niedrigsten einstellungen mit 5 fps spielen... wieso nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Einer aus meienr Klasse hat erzählt, dass er jmd kennt. Der hat sich eine Plasstikflasche in den AA gesteckt. Die is stecken geblieben. Da waren eingie dabei. Dann musste ein Sanitäter kommen und die Flasche entfernen XD.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Januar 2010)

Die Gespräche über das Video enden hiermit, danke.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte nicht vor weiter darüber zu reden...


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hatte nicht vor weiter darüber zu reden...



doch hattest du xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Woltle gerade eben den quote weg machen... echt^^.


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

Lillyan was hastn du da im Gesicht?? Sind das Haare :O??


----------



## Lillyan (2. Januar 2010)

Wär auch besser für dich *auf deine Verwarnstufe schiel :>*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wär auch besser für dich *auf deine Verwarnstufe schiel :>*



Das ist gemein XD. Ich bin vorbestraft. Und in der Dusche war es nicht schön :>.


----------



## Vrocas (2. Januar 2010)

gnihihihihi da hat sie dich jetzt aber gepaddelt :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> gnihihihihi da hat sie dich jetzt aber gepaddelt :>



das kann man so schön 2deutig verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Oh man, schon das 2te mal heute wo mir ein Thread, wo ich was echt intelligentes reinschrieben woltle vor meiner Nase zugebatsch wurde :/.


----------



## Tabuno (2. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wär auch besser für dich *auf deine Verwarnstufe schiel :>*


Wie gehts denn meiner Verwarnstufe so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Verwarnstufe Rot, jetzt wird gepaddeld :O.


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das kann man so schön 2deutig verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



AXDDD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

/vote for close Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## XXI. (2. Januar 2010)

RE zu betrunken um mich voll und ganz Tarantino zu öffnen...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> RE zu betrunken um mich voll und ganz Tarantino zu öffnen...





DER schrieb:


> das kann man so schön 2deutig verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> /vote for close Nachtschwärmer.


halt die backen dicht!!!!!^^



XXI. schrieb:


> RE zu betrunken um mich voll und ganz Tarantino zu öffnen...


aha...


----------



## XXI. (2. Januar 2010)

Du krankes, krankes Schwein^^


----------



## mookuh (2. Januar 2010)

kann mir wer sagen welchen sinn die story von "Deathproof" auch nur ungefähr hat?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> kann mir wer sagen welchen sinn die story von "Deathproof" auch nur ungefähr hat?



Da kommt einer. Guckt, ob das Opfer echt Tot ist. Wenn ja, gibt er einen Deathproof. Wenns net wäre, dann würde das Opfer vllt. lebendig begraben werden.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

//:=)
xDD


----------



## XXI. (3. Januar 2010)

Deathproof ist kein wirklich guter Tarantino. Die Story ist auch nicht wirklich der hammer, die Dialoge auch nicht so wie sie normalerweise sind. Der meiner Meinung nach beste Tarantino wäre Jacky Brown, Inglorius Basterds käme zusammen mit Resevoir Dogs und Pulp Fiction danach und die Kill BIll saga würde an 3 Stelle kommen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Achja, ich habe heute mit jetzt 61 Beiträgen die meisten gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats
Fast 3 Prozent aller Beiträge sind von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Achja, ich habe heute mit jetzt 61 Beiträgen die meisten gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



62 wegen dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> 62 wegen dem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich woltle 62 schreiben. Echt xd. Hab mich phäse vertippt.
Halt, es war nur ne Masche um den 63 Beitrag zu kriegen muhahahahahhahahah.
MOOOMEnt, ich hab in 3 min 63 Beiträge gemacht... lol.


----------



## XXI. (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich woltle 62 schreiben. Echt xd. Hab mich phäse vertippt.
> Halt, es war nur ne Masche um den 63 Beitrag zu kriegen muhahahahahhahahah.
> MOOOMEnt, ich hab in 3 min 63 Beiträge gemacht... lol.



Nein, denn genau 2 Minuten bevor du das geschrieben hast ist der neue tag angebrochen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

dann gehst das punkte sammeln für heute los^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Nein, denn genau 2 Minuten bevor du das geschrieben hast ist der neue tag angebrochen.



Es steht imemr noch 63 bzw. 64 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

ja hab mich grade auch gewundert
die dailys werden wohl erst um 3 resetet


----------



## Edou (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es steht imemr noch 63 bzw. 64
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sorry nen kumpel xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Lachmann hat in den Eure Youtube Lieblinge Thread gepisst....
LACHMANN! :/ :/
Ich woltle darein... und bin vollll riengetreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## mastergamer (3. Januar 2010)

Kruual ftw


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann hat in den Eure Youtube Lieblinge Thread gepisst....
> LACHMANN! :/ :/



würde ich nie wagen :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> würde ich nie wagen :<



Du ziehst gleich an dragon1 vorbei!


----------



## Edou (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann hat in den Eure Youtube Lieblinge Thread gepisst....
> LACHMANN! :/ :/
> *Ich woltle darein... und bin vollll riengetreten
> 
> ...


hah!!!! kommt davon wenn man nich guckt wolang man geht gestern wäre ich fast in lachmanns kackhaufen getretet aber nur fast!!!^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> hah!!!! kommt davon wenn man nich guckt wolang man geht gestern wäre ich fast in lachmanns kackhaufen getretet aber nur fast!!!^^



So in der Schule an der Eingangstür:
Boah, du hast mir VOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL fast die Tür ins Gesicht gehauen.
Das ist wirklich passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Lachmanns Fäkalien> Jugend.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du ziehst gleich an dragon1 vorbei!



wuhu
ich bin so gut!


----------



## Edou (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So in der Schule an der Eingangstür:
> Boah, du hast mir VOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL fast die Tür ins Gesicht gehauen.
> Das ist wirklich passiert
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

bin weg leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nacht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Solche Opfer. Zünden sie net jetzt gerade Silvesterraketen an...


----------



## Edou (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> bin weg leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich auch



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Solche Opfer. Zünden sie net jetzt gerade Silvesterraketen an...


weißt du was dass traurigste ist? Du rennst raus schreist haltet ma die fresse ihr Wi**a..die rennen weg lassen ne rakete fallen und du machst da weiter wo die aufgehört haben....xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ich auch
> 
> 
> weißt du was dass traurigste ist? Du rennst raus schreist haltet ma die fresse ihr Wi**a..die rennen weg lassen ne rakete fallen und du machst da weiter wo die aufgehört haben....xD



Ich drehe NICHT das Youtube Video nach.


----------



## Edou (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich drehe NICHT das Youtube Video nach.


stimmt...du hast es ja bereits getan lösch es bevor es jemand mitbekommt XD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

So cool. Ich lauf so mit dem, wo ich an Silvester war in der Stadt rum auf der Suche nach was essbarem. Dann sehen wa so ein Mädchen im Zimemr auf dem Trampolin hüpfen. Wir kommen paar Mintuen nochmal dran vorbei, sie hüpft imemrnoch. Wir kommen paar Minuten später nochmal hin. Dann springen da plötzlich 2 von denen rum XD.


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Solche Opfer. Zünden sie net jetzt gerade Silvesterraketen an...



Wenn ich dir nur sehen könnte... made my nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So cool. Ich lauf so mit dem, wo ich an Silvester war in der Stadt rum auf der Suche nach was essbarem. Dann sehen wa so ein Mädchen im Zimemr auf dem Trampolin hüpfen. Wir kommen paar Mintuen nochmal dran vorbei, sie hüpft imemrnoch. Wir kommen paar Minuten später nochmal hin. Dann springen da plötzlich 2 von denen rum XD.


Halos?xDDDD


gn8 ihr geschwüre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Und vorhin ist glaube ich ein besoffener rumgelaufen. Der hat die ganze Zeit irgendwelche komischen Laute von sich gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Lillyan hat ein neues Profilbild ( besser gesagt ein Ouvatóuir) O.o. Neuer Lebensabschnitt?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Januar 2010)

ne frage an die wow kenner und deren geschichte möchte gerne wissen wo die frau von varian wrynn begraben ist also die königin von sw wer net wen mir einer es schreiben würde aja frohes neues nachträglich ^^


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Lamborrrrrrrrrrghini :O

Ich fahre einen Murcielago 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der hat nen Autoreifen an den Kopf bekommen XD.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

so ich habn ding in der bimmel xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> so ich habn ding in der bimmel xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





DER schrieb:


> das kann man so schön 2deutig verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Habs in die Sig gemacht, werde ich wohl öfters brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Habs in die Sig gemacht, werde is wohl öfters brauchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja hallo lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Mist, nach 12 funktioniere ich net mehr richtig XD.


----------



## mookuh (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mist, nach 12 funktioniere ich net mehr richtig XD.



wie viel finger zeige ich dir gerade?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> wie viel finger zeige ich dir gerade?





DER schrieb:


> das kann man so schön 2deutig verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Kühe haben keine Finger...


----------



## mookuh (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> .
> Kühe haben keine Finger...


 verdammt du hast recht


wie viel euter sind auf dich gerichtet?


----------



## Noxiel (3. Januar 2010)

Wird hier heimlich Alkohol ausgeschenkt? Oo


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> verdammt du hast recht
> wie viel euter sind auf dich gerichtet?





DER schrieb:


> das kann man so schön 2deutig verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wenn du eine männliche Kuh bist keine. Außer Gott is ne Kuh dann 1 :O.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wird hier heimlich Alkohol ausgeschenkt? Oo



nein das ist ja das traurige...


----------



## mookuh (3. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wird hier heimlich Alkohol ausgeschenkt? Oo



wer weiß....



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> .
> Wenn du eine männliche Kuh bist keine. Außer Gott is ne Kuh dann 1 :O.



mhh was kann ich noch auf dich richten? hufe?


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wird hier heimlich Alkohol ausgeschenkt? Oo



Nein, leider nur ein normaler Nachtschwärmerabend...


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Ja :O

illegaler Alkohol... wuahahaha


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> wer weiß....
> mhh was kann ich noch auf dich richten? hufe?



Du kannst in meine Richtung einen Fladen setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## mookuh (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du kannst in meine Richtung einen Fladen setzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Auf die Alkopopsteuer mit Kuhfladen werf


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

lol, in Goldhain auf dem Realm Eredar sind paar Hordler die sich auf das Dach der Schmiede gecheatet haben xD
mit Hexer unso bomben die jetzt alles weg... Zu gut dass es noch welche gibt, die das open pvp nicht vergessen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Januar 2010)

Hmm ok, weitermachen.

Bei der Gelegenheit könnten wir Kuh-Bingo spielen.


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Auf die Alkopopsteuer mit Kuhfladen werf



Du kannst nicht werfen. Du bist eine Kuh.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wird hier heimlich Alkohol ausgeschenkt? Oo



Heimlöich? ^^


----------



## mookuh (3. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hmm ok, weitermachen.
> 
> Bei der Gelegenheit könnten wir Kuh-Bingo spielen.



wtf?



Ykon schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht werfen. Du bist eine Kuh.


ich geb sie dir
du wirfst sie  k?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hmm ok, weitermachen.
> 
> Bei der Gelegenheit könnten wir Kuh-Bingo spielen.



Das kenn ich sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Da is ein Quadrat in verschiedene Felder aufgeteilt. Jedes Feld hatt ne Zahl. Da wo die Kuh hinscheißt wird die Zahl genommen.


----------



## mookuh (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das kenn ich sogar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



malt mal jemand ein Quadrat?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Kühe sind nützlich :O.
Immer wen nsie furzen geht Holland imemr ein klitzekleines Stück rutner :O
Kann mir das vorstellen: Holland kurz vor der Überflutung. Dann sieht man so auf der Straße Hanfpflanzen mit Schwimmflügeln rumschwimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich geb sie dir
> du wirfst sie  k?



Wenn ich's auf Alkopop werfen soll, dann gerne.


----------



## mookuh (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wenn ich's auf Alkopop werfen soll, dann gerne.



Ja tu es!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

wer trinkt bitte alkopops Vodka !!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)




----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Achja hallo lilly
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Time flies *seufz*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Time flies *seufz*




Hm =/


----------



## mookuh (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon, wirf alles was du hast! ALLES!


----------



## Noxiel (3. Januar 2010)

I'm not in the condition to fuck....


Ich liebe "das Boot" *Lautstärke runterdreh*


----------



## mookuh (3. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> I'm not in the condition to fuck....
> 
> 
> Ich liebe "das Boot" *Lautstärke runterdreh*



Ich schau grad Monster AG an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Januar 2010)

Gestern haben wir WALL*E angesehen. Tooooll


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Wieso hat die Kuh ein "x" als poloch??


----------



## mookuh (3. Januar 2010)

njo bin mal off 

bye gn8


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

FAKECHEK!


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Gestern haben wir WALL*E angesehen. Tooooll


Ich auch.... hast du geweint? *kicher*


----------



## Noxiel (3. Januar 2010)

Ich bin ein männlicher Mann, ich weine NIE!!

Ich find's nur jedes Mal endsüß wenn Wall*E nach seiner Eve ruft: "Eeeevaaa"

Wie man allein mit Stimmlagen soviel Gefühle ausdrücken kann, toll. 

Eeeeevaaa!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

lilly neues anzeige bild is toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei ich dein Voriges besser fand ^^


----------



## Sampler1 (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> FAKECHEK!




haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin ein männlicher Mann, ich weine NIE!!


Mwahahaha, danke für die Aussage, die wird mir noch von Nutzen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und stimmt... auch wenn Eve langsam versteht, was in Wall-E vorgeht..... zu süß


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

lol die heißt eve net eva...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> lilly neues anzeige bild is toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





DER schrieb:


> das kann man so schön 2deutig verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> lilly neues anzeige bild is toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



versuch dir ja keine Freunde zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@ Alkopop: I lol'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

Wall-E war mist =/


----------



## Noxiel (3. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mwahahaha, danke für die Aussage, die wird mir noch von Nutzen sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eva, Evaaa, Eva
Waallee, Wall*E, Waallee

Heilandsack, jetzt muß ich doch tatsächlich Youtube anschmeißen um mir das nochmal anzuhören. 
Aber inwieweit will dir denn diese "Ich weine NIE" Aussage noch nützen, muß ich Angst haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: 
@Vrocas

Klar heißt die Eve, was ich auch geschrieben habe. Im Film klingt es aber eindeutig nach Eva!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> versuch dir ja keine Freunde zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




=/ das is mein ernst =/


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> =/ das is mein ernst =/


Seiner auch...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

gogogogogogogogoogogogogogo gratiz äpixx111!!


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seiner auch...



Danke, dass du jetzt für mich antwortest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hast aber recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Januar 2010)

Da, Beweis!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seiner auch...




okay ich sachte doch gestern lass das Kriegs Beil begaben ^^


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

oh lol ich hab gerade den Beitrag "gogogogogogo gratiz äpixx11!" geschrieben da seh ich das auf mmo-champion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php

nächste woche neuer icc flügel offen


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Aber inwieweit will dir denn diese "Ich weine NIE" Aussage noch nützen, muß ich Angst haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, du nicht :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> okay ich sachte doch gestern lass das Kriegs Beil begaben ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> okay ich sachte doch gestern lass das Kriegs Beil begaben ^^


Und deshalb muss ich es befolgen? Wär mir neu...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und deshalb muss ich es befolgen? Wär mir neu...



Razyl hat nur seine Tage... dauerhaft XD.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

frustriert weil sie in LoL verloren haben^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> okay ich sachte doch gestern lass das Kriegs Beil begaben ^^


und er hats ausgegraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

lol das erinnert mich an die Anfrage im Handelschannel:

"LF Daylie Weekly gogogogognbxvcv xbvnxfv flammenleaviathan legen!11!!1einseinself"

herlich..


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Razyl hat nur seine Tage... dauerhaft XD.


Nö, ich mag nur Blade net


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und deshalb muss ich es befolgen? Wär mir neu...



wen du nicht willst ich rede mit dir jet ganz normal =/ ich will nicht mehr son scheiss Streit haben Weil es uns beide Immer betrifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

ich hab hunger... geht ma jemand schnell zu mc und holt mir 3 Cheeseburger :/??


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wen du nicht willst ich rede mit dir jet ganz normal =/ ich will nicht mehr son scheiss Streit haben Weil es uns beide Immer betrifft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eigentlich hätte es nur dich betreffen müssen... erinnert mich daran noch ein paar Mails zu verschicken.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Weil es uns beide Immer betrifft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





DER schrieb:


> das kann man so schön 2deutig verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> frustriert weil sie in LoL verloren haben^^



Ey wir haben aber auch gewonnen ;D


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

du musst das jetzt nich bei jeder gelegenheit bringen^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte es nur dich betreffen müssen... erinnert mich daran noch ein paar Mails zu verschicken.




ach man komm nun sei nicht so Streit is doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

momma... just killed a man...
put a gun against his head...
pulled my trigger, now he's dead...

epic song is epic \o/


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> frustriert weil sie in LoL verloren haben^^



Hey, hey. Wir hatten 1 Sieg udn 1 Lose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ach man komm nun sei nicht so Streit is doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Streit mit dir ist eher lustig -- denn du failedst bei jedem Streit


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ey wir haben aber auch gewonnen ;D



hm ich hab leider ers ziemlich spät eingeschaltet
und das ende von match konnt ich auch nich sehn...weiss der geier warum
der stream bestand darauf mir werbung zu zeigen


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hey, hey. Wir hatten 1 Sieg udn 1 Lose
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Win gabs nur weil die Gegner aufgegeben hatten.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Der Win gabs nur weil die Gegner aufgegeben hatten.


win bleibt win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Januar 2010)

Hmmm, jetzt zwei Cheesies.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hmmm, jetzt zwei Cheesies.



dass könnte man auch 2 deutig verstehen :O.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Streit mit dir ist eher lustig -- denn du failedst bei jedem Streit


Dann freu dich darüber, dass du ach so überlegen bist und lass es auf sich beruhen. Ich werde weiterhin nicht dulden, dass man dauerhaft eine Person provoziert. Wenn man mit jemandem partout nicht klar kommt setzt man ihn auf die Ignoreliste und ende.

Damit ist Ende hier mit den Sticheleien.


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Der Win gabs nur weil die Gegner aufgegeben hatten.



Ja, weil sie wussten, dass wir gerade im entscheidenen Spielzug waren.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

suxx


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

kann jemand mal alkopop ruhig stellen^^?


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dann freu dich darüber, dass du ach so überlegen bist und lass es auf sich beruhen. Ich werde weiterhin nicht dulden, dass man dauerhaft eine Person provoziert. Wenn man mit jemandem partout nicht klar kommt setzt man ihn auf die Ignoreliste und ende.
> 
> Damit ist Ende hier mit den Sticheleien.


Warum sollte ich ihn ignorieren? So hab ich immerhin was zum lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Streit mit dir ist eher lustig -- denn du failedst bei jedem Streit




Komm nun nimm an xD


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Hey das geht ab!! WIr feiern die ganze Nacht!!111einseinself

Boah is das scheiße, darf ich das überhaupt hier rein posten ^^??


----------



## Noxiel (3. Januar 2010)

Oh oh, das geht noch böse aus. Das spüre ich....


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl... Blade... Ruhe, und zwar beide!

Back to Spam: Hier gabs Schokopudding mit Banane <3


----------



## Skatero (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Der Win gabs nur weil die Gegner aufgegeben hatten.


Wir hätten auch sonst gewonnen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Back to Spam: Hier gabs Schokopudding mit Banane <3



Könnte man auch falsch verstehen.. wäre aber hier nicht suitable...


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Back to Spam: Hier gabs Schokopudding mit Banane <3



Du sagst es! <3


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2010)

Ich lösch nun, was noch kommt... klärt eure Streitigkeiten per PN, aber nicht hier.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Razyl... Blade... Ruhe, und zwar beide!
> 
> Back to Spam: Hier gabs Schokopudding mit Banane <3




Schokopudding? Woooo O_O


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Back to Spam: Hier gabs Schokopudding mit Banane <3



okay das ist jetzt wirklich verdammt zweideutig


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Könnte man auch falsch verstehen.. wäre aber hier nicht suitable...


Wow... du übertriffst sogar mich im Versautheitsgrad, was gar nicht so leicht ist -.-


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wow... du übertriffst sogar mich im Versautheitsgrad, was gar nicht so leicht ist -.-


Hast du doch eh nur von Koom ähem "kopiert"


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Ich gebs zu, meine Gedanken sind zu dreckig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hast du doch eh nur von Koom ähem "kopiert"


Nö... er hat die schlimmen Sachen sogar von mir :>


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nö... er hat die schlimmen Sachen sogar von mir :>


Das sollte nun allen zu Denken geben.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Ohman ich schreibe Angetrunken besser als Nüchtern =/


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ohman ich schreibe Angetrunken besser als Nüchtern =/


Das sollte dir zu denken geben...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ohman ich schreibe Angetrunken besser als Nüchtern =/



Da versteh selbst ich nix zweideutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das sollte dir zu denken geben...



Tut es leider auch =/


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Da versteh selbst ich nix zweideutig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das sollte dir zu denken geben


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Da versteh selbst ich nix zweideutig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann meld dich erst wieder, wenn du was findest! ;P


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> das sollte dir zu denken geben


NACHMACHER!!!!1111


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> dann meld dich erst wieder, wenn du was findest! ;P



jetzt wo es von mir erwartet wird finde ich nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

ich wollt aber auch mal cool sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> jetzt wo es von mir erwartet wird finde ich nix mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schlecht. Schäme dich! Ab in die Ecke!



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich wollt aber auch mal cool sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Spring aus den Fenster - dann bist du cool. Siehe Grüne Brille


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich wollt aber auch mal cool sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mach eifnach das Gegenteil wie im Vid gesagt!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spring aus den Fenster - dann bist du cool. Siehe Grüne Brille



peil ich net


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> peil ich net


War mir klar...


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> jetzt wo es von mir erwartet wird finde ich nix mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann spamm0r nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> War mir klar...



Mal wieder Bildschirm geputzt?
Postcoutner +1
Niveau -3
Sinnlosigkeit meiner Posts +22


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> mach eifnach das Gegenteil wie im Vid gesagt!



schrecklich wie sich die leute in videos zum affen machen : /


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Wow, kennt ihr schon das neue 



Spoiler



Gilneas


 Battleground?? Also die Gassen dort sind echt GEMACHT für einen Schurken!!

Achtung Spoiler Gefahr!




http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...ity_streets.jpg

Ich kann es mir schon vorstellen... Es regnet... der kleine Gnom läuft langsam durch diese Straße... links schleicht ein Untoter Schurke rum...

UND ZACK! Der Schurke schleicht sich von hinten an den Gnom schlitzt seine Kehle durch und dieser verstummt 100% sodass seine Hilferufe nurnoch im Kopf dieses kleinen wehrlosen Gnoms zu hören sind!
Die Dolche des Schurken bohren sich in das Rückgrat, der Gnom krümmt sich vor Schmerzen und versucht sich umzudrehen doch zu spät! Der Schurke ist schon wieder nicht mehr zu sehen, der Gnom blutet stark und er spürt wie das Blut seinen Rücken runter läuft und ihm gerade klar wird das er keine chance hat und in einer Blutlache sein Ende finden wird...
Der Schurke befindet sich wieder hinter dem Gnom und gibt ihm den finalen Schlag direkt in die Lenden... der Gnom ist tot...

Und dieser Vorgang passierte innerhalb 4 Sekunden... In der Zeit in der der Worgen die Eiskalte Gnom Leiche in diesem Blutbad vorfindet sucht sich der Schurke mit seinen Metzel Dolchen das nächste Opfer... und dieses wird genauso qualvoll sterben wie der Gnom!

Ich denke ich bin reif für das RP Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das ein BG ist... aber es sieht verdammt danach aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Januar 2010)

Hab hier nen parr seiten vorherr geschrieben
und meine frage war, weis einer von euch wo die königen von stormwind 
begraben ist also ob ein grab exestiert weis einer bescheid, 
also meine die frau von varian wrynn die durch ein attentat gestorben ist 

und zum kommentar von  @Vrocas
fahr nen sprit schlucker 
Lamborghini Gallardo Spyder E-Gear
http://img.alibaba.com/photo/101174645/Lam...r_Used_Car_.jpg
sry wegen link wen dem admin net gefällt kan er in auch löschen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Meine Nase ist kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wäre ich ein Hund, dann wäre ich gesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Meine Nase ist kalt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber du bist kein Hund, ergo bist du auch nicht gesund.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

machen einen kalte nasen denn krank ?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Januar 2010)

geh am montag zum artzt und holl dir nen gelben schein ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> machen einen kalten nasen denn krank ?



Nö.


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Zeit für eine Mitternachtsknifte!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Januar 2010)

hups das war dan woll eine skrubs diagnose ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wow, kennt ihr schon das neue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt hab ich mir extra Mühe mit dem text gemacht und keiner Bewertet ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> machen einen kalte nasen denn krank ?


Noja, wenn sie immer kälter wird... dann kann sie irgendwann "tot" sein und dann ist er zwar nicht krank, aber er hat dann, höchst wahrscheinlich, eine nicht mehr funktionsfähige Nase.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noja, wenn sie immer kälter wird... dann kann sie irgendwann "tot" sein und dann ist er zwar nicht krank, aber er hat dann, höchst wahrscheinlich, eine nicht mehr funktionsfähige Nase.



solang der rest noch funktioniert...
(1a vorlage)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Was macht ihr noch so? ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noja, wenn sie immer kälter wird... dann kann sie irgendwann "tot" sein und dann ist er zwar nicht krank, aber er hat dann, höchst wahrscheinlich, eine nicht mehr funktionsfähige Nase.



Sie wird erst von schwarz auf weiß und dann wieder schwarz und dann fällt sie ab. Is ibsher nur 1 mal passiert auf der ganzen Welt.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> solang der rest noch funktioniert...
> (1a vorlage)


Bei Alko funktioniert nicht mehr alles 100%  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Was macht ihr noch so? ^^


Am liebsten.. ach nein, bevor Lilly wieder meckert - ich geh schlafen.

@ Alko:
Bei Michael Jackson? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> solang der rest noch funktioniert...
> (1a vorlage)



Mich kann man mieten!
Aber umsosnt kommt des nur noch an geeigneten Stellen.


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Was macht ihr noch so? ^^



Essen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Essen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da hatte wer Hunger :X Waren die LoL-Matches so anstrengend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Januar 2010)

kann es sein das es keiner weis mit der königin von sw was ich im Beitrag #121403
geschrieben habe


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> kann es sein das keiner weis mit der königin von sw
> geschrieben ha(t) (passt besser als habe^^)


Das könnte man so 2 deutig verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> kann es sein das es keiner weis mit der königin von sw was ich im Beitrag #121403
> geschrieben habe



da niemand darauf antwortet würd ich das mal behaupten
wär es nicht ausserdem sinnvoller sowas im wow forum zu fragen ?


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da hatte wer Hunger :X Waren die LoL-Matches so anstrengend?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, hat aber trozdem gut getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Hordlerkiller nein, sorry.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Essen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich könnte jetzt auch schön gebratenes Fleisch vertragen =)


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> wär es nicht ausserdem sinnvoller sowas im wow forum zu fragen ?



Wäre es nicht sinnvoller sowas im wow Forum zu fragen, ob man sowas im wow Foreum fragen darf?





BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt auch schön gebratenes Fleisch vertragen =)



Und im Brötchen! Sowas durfte ich mir gerade einverleiben <3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt auch schön gebratenes Fleisch vertragen =)



Komischer Fetisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
ich glaube in den nächsten 5 min werde ich gehen^^.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Nein, hat aber trozdem gut getan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So - nun wirklich schlafen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht sinnvoller sowas im wow Forum zu fragen, ob man sowas im wow Foreum fragen darf?



warum sollte man es nicht fragen dürfen ?


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> warum sollte man es nicht fragen dürfen ?



Und warum sollte man es hier nicht fragen dürfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Alley ich geh au mal.
Achja, und 100 Posts in der Top 20 Wertung von heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und davon waren mindst. 10 Prozent sinnvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> kann es sein das es keiner weis mit der königin von sw was ich im Beitrag #121403
> geschrieben habe



Die Königin wurde ermordet.
Sie hatn Stein an den Kopf bekommen während die Defias Bruderschaft nen Aufstand in Stormwind veranstaltet hat...
Wo das Grab liegt weiß man nicht, eventuell in der Burg Stormwind, wenn man den Gang folgt dann links ist ein kleiner Garten, dort könnte eventuell ihr Grab sein...

Quelle:

http://www.wowwiki.com/Tiffin_Wrynn


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und davon waren mindst. 10 Prozent sinnvoll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glaub ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nacht


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Und warum sollte man es hier nicht fragen dürfen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann kann man das wow forum doch direkt abschaffen^^


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Ich geh dann auch ma ins Bett... bis morgen Abend ;D


----------



## Skatero (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So - nun wirklich schlafen.


Gn8



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und davon waren mindst. 10 Prozent sinnvoll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Eher weniger. Gn8


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

leute wasn los?
ihr könnt doch jetzt nit alle abhauen : /


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2010)

tolliq <3 und alt


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> dann kann man das wow forum doch direkt abschaffen^^



Stimmt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Aber für so eine kleine Frage ohne Diskussionsgrundlage reicht auch der Spamm0r-Thread vollkommen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Lillyan schrieb:


> tolliq <3 und alt



Wenn du sowas magst, gefällt dir Vicco von Bülow garantiert auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> tolliq <3 und alt



gehört sowas nicht eher in den youtube thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ich hab nen mod ermahnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2010)

Öhm... hat der Nachtschwärmer irgendein Topic gegen das ich verstoßen habe? Ich denke nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

ging auch mehr ums video
is aber auch egal


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Öhm... hat der Nachtschwärmer irgendein Topic gegen das ich verstoßen habe?



Hat der Nachtschwärmer überhaupt ein Topic?... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2010)

Schon klar... ich bin ja nur beim Surfen drüber gestolpert, es nicht noch lange nicht mein Youtube-Liebling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Hat der Nachtschwärmer überhaupt ein Topic?... tongue.gif


Eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

diese führerscheinfragen sind völlig aus der luft gegriffen...

wollt ich mal gesagt haben


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Welche Anzeichen warnen während der Fahrt vor aufkommender Müdigkeit?

Schwere Augenlider
Verkürzte Reaktionszeit
Häufiges Gähnen

WTF Oo ich gähn ständig obwohl ich nicht müde bin


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Welche Anzeichen warnen während der Fahrt vor aufkommender Müdigkeit?
> 
> Schwere Augenlider
> Verkürzte Reaktionszeit
> ...



d0ppelp0st! Spamm0r!

btw wie kommst du jetzt eigentlich darauf?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

weil mir um 2 uhr eingefallen ist das ich mal üben könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hat der Nachtschwärmer überhaupt ein Topic?...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



SPAM


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> weil mir um 2 uhr eingefallen ist das ich mal üben könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2010)

Verkürzte Reaktionszeit - schön wärs


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Verkürzte Reaktionszeit - schön wärs



Kann man irgendwo seine Verwarnungsstufe einsehen?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwo seine Verwarnungsstufe einsehen?



willse jetz wissen ob du noch was riskieren kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwo seine Verwarnungsstufe einsehen?


Du kannst sie bei den Moderatoren anfragen... bei geplanten Verstößen verteilen wir aber gerne mal höhere Strafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> willse jetz wissen ob du noch was riskieren kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, er möchste schauen, ob er hier noch seinen Lieblingspr0n posten kann, ohne gebannt zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Du kannst sie bei den Moderatoren anfragen... bei geplanten Verstößen verteilen wir aber gerne mal höhere Strafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wie fragt man das an?
reicht es hier im spamm0r thread zu fragen pder wird das ausschließlich über pn geregelt?

EDIT: MIES!! alles richtig nur im 2ten bogen gnadenlos verkackt mit 8 fehlern-.-


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> und wie fragt man das an?
> reicht es hier im spamm0r thread zu fragen pder wird das ausschließlich über pn geregelt?
> 
> EDIT: MIES!! alles richtig nur im 2ten bogen gnadenlos verkackt mit 8 fehlern-.-



Wenne es wissen willst schickste halt ne nette pn an die Mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und währenddessen du fragst lernen! ;P


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Du kannst sie bei den Moderatoren anfragen... bei geplanten Verstößen verteilen wir aber gerne mal höhere Strafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dann rück mal raus, was hab ich an Verwarnungen kassiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







<3


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wenne es wissen willst schickste halt ne nette pn an die Mods
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jaja diese blöden busse
da mach ich jedesmal was falsch-.-

nur mit schritt tempo an bussen vorbei was ein bullshit
das sollten se mal den leuten in meiner stadt erzählen
wenn mal ein polizist sehen würde wie die da vorbei rasen wär wir ne lappenfreie zone Oo


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> jaja diese blöden busse
> da mach ich jedesmal was falsch-.-
> 
> nur mit schritt tempo an bussen vorbei was ein bullshit
> ...



Ich glaube keiner fährt, nachdem er/sie seinen Führerschein gemacht hat, so, wie bei der Fahrprüfung bzw. wie er/sie es gelernt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Tag die Herren. Ich habe soeben einen langen Post im Gewalt-Thread liegen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

So nachdem ich jetzt die Frage: "Ist Mariuhuanakonsum vor der Fahrt erlaubt?" mit ja beantwortet habe werde ich mich wohl mal schlafen legen-.-


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

nabönd ihr luschön


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

da bin ich wieder Oo
kann nicht schlafen :<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> da bin ich wieder Oo
> kann nicht schlafen :<



kenn ich...lag letztens bis 7uhr wach


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

sind ja ferien/Urlaub da kannstes machen


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> da bin ich wieder Oo
> kann nicht schlafen :<



Ein Geschenk für dich:




so... bin erst mal kacken xD


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

sagt mal leute wurde thront eigendich gebannt den hab ich schon lang nimmer schreiben sehn Oo


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Nabend an die beiden Dazugestoßenen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

am donnerstag gehts schon wieder los...
muss so langsam mal wieder nen normalen rythmus reinbekommen


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

übrigens der Film ZOmbieland rockt derbe :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ein Geschenk für dich:
> 
> so... bin erst mal kacken xD



das is aber nett von dir xD
hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



egal ob ferien oder nicht ... ich will heute, wenn ich pennen gehe, nicht wieder um 3 aufwachen >_>


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

wer is thront ?


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> egal ob ferien oder nicht ... ich will heute, wenn ich pennen gehe, nicht wieder um 3 aufwacken >_>


? aufwacken??

freudscher vertipper?


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das is aber nett von dir xD
> hf
> 
> 
> ...



Hab heute... äh gestern bis um 18 uhr gepennt xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ? aufwacken??
> 
> freudscher vertipper?



ich wack halt gerne ma auf :<
warn verschreiber <_<


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> am donnerstag gehts schon wieder los...
> muss so langsam mal wieder nen normalen rythmus reinbekommen


einfach einmal komplett durchmachen, dann ist man abends müde genug und kommt in den normalen rhytmus.. zumindest hoffe ich darauf, denn mein schlafrhytmus ist ziemlich am arsch und das muss ich demnächst wieder mit durchmachen ausgleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Und warujm ist der Schwörmer um 3 Uhr so voll?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> wer is thront ?


einer der miesesten typen die ich auf buffed getroffen hab also der war mir so unendlich unsymphatisch der kerl -.-


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich will heute, wenn ich pennen gehe, nicht wieder um 3 aufwacken >_>



ich bin vorgestern um 4 uhr nachmittags aufgestanden
DRAUSSEN WARS SCHON WIEDER DUNKEL!!!
das ist echt deprimierend


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Ich bin heut um 21.15 Augestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer Toppt das?


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

das auch geil xD


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

ich mags dunkel :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich bin vorgestern um 4 uhr nachmittags aufgestanden
> DRAUSSEN WARS SCHON WIEDER DUNKEL!!!
> das ist echt deprimierend



wach ma um 8 uhr auf ... es ist wieder dunkel, nurnoch die reste vom abendessen sind übrig und du weißt das du dich jetzt eigentlic nurnoch vorn pc setzen kannst und danach ins bett D: das macht nicht unbedingt gute laune


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> einer der miesesten typen die ich auf buffed getroffen hab also der war mir so unendlich unsymphatisch der kerl -.-



in der mitgliederliste isser noch


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> in der mitgliederliste isser noch


da sind alle gebannten drin :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

thront ... sagt mir was 
was hat der kerl so gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> thront ... sagt mir was
> was hat der kerl so gemacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gespamm0rt, meist ziemlich unlustig


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> da sind alle gebannten drin :/



nich dein ernst Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> thront ... sagt mir was
> was hat der kerl so gemacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


alles in den dreck gezogen und jeden blöd angemacht und ständig nur müll geschrieben uma ndere zu provoziern :/


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Leute, ich geh mir was anständiges Essen kochen^^Wahrscheinlich Nudelkn mit ner selbstgemachten Asiatischen Paste oder so^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> gespamm0rt, meist ziemlich unlustig



wie kommt man mit unlustigem spamm0rn auf rund 1600 Beiträge ohne zu fliegen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> alles in den dreck gezogen und jeden blöd angemacht und ständig nur müll geschrieben uma ndere zu provoziern :/



ich wette takti würde gut mit dem auskommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> wie kommt man mit unlustigem spamm0rn auf rund 1600 Beiträge ohne zu fliegen?


geht egtl ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Leute, ich geh mir was anständiges Essen kochen^^Wahrscheinlich Nudelkn mit ner selbstgemachten Asiatischen Paste oder so^^



gute idee!
ich mach mir jetzt ein instant ramen


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich wette takti würde gut mit dem auskommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Takti? Tikume? xD


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> geht egtl ganz einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa brille und ich sind weit drüber :3


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Och razylist der Spamm0r Nummer 1, und is nicht geflogen. Wenn ich mir seine Beiträge so anschaue, tragen die meisten wenig zum Thema bei, sondern sind vielmehr Seitenhiebe für andere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber naja, ich muss ihn einfach mögen^^ Irgendwie gefällt er mir doch.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Takti? Tikume? xD



taktloser vernichter?
tikume ist cewl <:


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> joa brille und ich sind weit drüber :3


qft


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> taktloser vernichter?
> tikume ist cewl <:



Achso der Taktlose ist schon etwas taktlos xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

ich hab vergessen was ich schreiben wollte


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Achso der Taktlose ist schon etwas taktlos xD





> * Mar-C changes topic to '+++ Angebot des Tages: Schlechte Wortspiele zum Sonderpreis. Da ist für jeden was dubai. Und sie sollten nicht vogesen, das hat bisher noch keiner bayreuth +++ chaotixxx kommt aus Mecklenburg. Aber mei, das kann ja mal vorpommern.'


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> einfach einmal komplett durchmachen, dann ist man abends müde genug und kommt in den normalen rhytmus.. zumindest hoffe ich darauf, denn mein schlafrhytmus ist ziemlich am arsch und das muss ich demnächst wieder mit durchmachen ausgleichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich verfolge gerade die selbe Taktik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffentlich penne ich tagsüber nicht ein sonst ist mein Rythmus komplett im Popo :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich verfolge gerade die selbe Taktik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Schön, wie hier alle möglichen Leute angeprangert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gief moa!


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich heute erfolgreich den Tag bis zum Abend wachbleibe, ist dieselbe tactic aufgegangen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Schön, wie hier alle möglichen Leute angeprangert werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


omg, dieser ykon suckt so derbe... dreggischer spamm0r, der sollte gebannt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> omg, dieser ykon suckt so derbe... dreggischer spamm0r, der sollte gebannt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer soowe kann, de kann uch arbeede...


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> omg, dieser ykon suckt so derbe... dreggischer spamm0r, der sollte gebannt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da muss ich der brille doch ma zustimmen


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> omg, dieser ykon suckt so derbe... dreggischer spamm0r, der sollte gebannt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und erst dieser benij... schlimmer gehts net


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> wer soowe kann, de kann uch arbeede...


joa, nur meist nich nacheinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> omg, dieser ykon suckt so derbe... dreggischer spamm0r, der sollte gebannt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*langsam Tränen in die Augen bekomm*
...
*mit gesenkem Kopf den Raum verlass*


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Spoiler



spoiler


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa, nur meist nich nacheinander
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



woahaha ist matinee dir ein begriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?
das is so ein öffentliches besäufniss bei uns in der stadt und am nächsten tag müssen alle arbeiten und zur schule
ich muss sagen es ist ein herrlicher anblick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> woahaha ist matinee dir ein begriff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ne^^
hört sich aber nach der beschreibung nach lustig an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> woahaha ist matinee dir ein begriff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da würde ich gerne am nächsten Tag die Gesichter der Leute am Hauptbahnhof betrachten *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

*gähn*


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne^^
> hört sich aber nach der beschreibung nach lustig an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



boah ich glaubs net Oo
gebt mal bei google matinee ein!!!
da is an 3ter stelle meine stadt mit diesem herrlichen "event"
wir ham uns schon so einen kultstatus erarbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



I Lol'd!!!11elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



immer wieder geil xD


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> immer wieder geil xD



ich mußte schmunzeln xD


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du ist so gemein zu  mir. Dabei trage ich immer ernsthaft und Gewissenhaft zum Thema bei!

ich geb mir echt Mühe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich mußte schmunzeln xD



als ich das teil zum ersten mal gesehen hatte konnte ich nichtmehr aufhören zu lachen xD


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> als ich das teil zum ersten mal gesehen hatte konnte ich nichtmehr aufhören zu lachen xD



Ich musste auch laut auflachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn man die beiden erstmal untereinander sieht... unschlagbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

so leute jetzt wo die mods mit sicherheit abwesend sind können wir jetzt ja eig mal die sau rauslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

wahaha wieder ein bild mehr für meinen genialen guide :3


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> so leute jetzt wo die mods mit sicherheit abwesend sind können wir jetzt ja eig mal die sau rauslassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


als ich mich an das letzte ma erinnere, wo hier die sau rausgelassen wurde hatte melih nen permabann... der wurde zwar doch wieder rausgenommen, aber egal.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wahaha wieder ein bild mehr für meinen genialen guide :3



was für ein guide?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

-.-


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> als ich mich an das letzte ma erinnere, wo hier die sau rausgelassen wurde hatte melih nen permabann... der wurde zwar doch wieder rausgenommen, aber egal..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der wurde ihm dann ne woche oder später wieder reingedrückt >.<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> als ich mich an das letzte ma erinnere, wo hier die sau rausgelassen wurde hatte melih nen permabann... der wurde zwar doch wieder rausgenommen, aber egal..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm egal : /
der erste der seinen lieblingsp0rn postet wird ehrfurchtgebietend in meine sig übernommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> was für ein guide?


zeit lassen kommt noch :3


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

[attachment=9714:6_fa2d9b86107e2de7.jpg]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> der wurde ihm dann ne woche oder später wieder reingedrückt >.<


ne, das kam doch erst später, als er lilly beleidigt hat, ist doch gar nich mal sooo lange her oder?



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> hm egal : /
> der erste der seinen lieblingsp0rn postet wird ehrfurchtgebietend in meine sig übernommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, pr0n wurde auch damals gepostet... anime gay pr0n mit bild... >_<


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> hm egal : /
> der erste der seinen lieblingsp0rn postet wird ehrfurchtgebietend in meine sig übernommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



....ich range gerade mit mir selber...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne, das kam doch erst später, als er lilly beleidigt hat, ist doch gar nich mal sooo lange her oder?
> 
> 
> naja, pr0n wurde auch damals gepostet... anime gay pr0n mit bild... >_<



nene sone kranke scheiße zieht sich mein kumpel dauern rein...ich könnt da ne echt geile geschichte erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> nene sone kranke scheiße zieht sich mein kumpel dauern rein...ich könnt da ne echt geile geschichte erzählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tell it to us lulz


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne, das kam doch erst später, als er lilly beleidigt hat, ist doch gar nich mal sooo lange her oder?
> 
> 
> naja, pr0n wurde auch damals gepostet... anime gay pr0n mit bild... >_<


ja manchmal schlangen wir hie büer die stränge aber hey das mit dem porn ist doch noch gar nix wir haben hier schon schlmmeres gepostet ^^


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ...ich könnt da ne echt geile geschichte erzählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



G0!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja manchmal schlangen wir hie büer die stränge aber hey das mit dem porn ist doch noch gar nix wir haben hier schon schlmmeres gepostet ^^


du warst an dem abend glaub ich gar nich hier... das war schon sehr hart... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> G0!



wirds da feucht?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

kranke geschichten sind immer nett


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> du warst an dem abend glaub ich gar nich hier... das war schon sehr hart...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nichts im vergleich zu dem was vorher gespostet wurde


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> wirds da feucht?



hängt ganz und gar vond er Story ab


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> hängt ganz und gar vond er Story ab



scheint ne gute story zu sein :x


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> tell it to us lulz



also man muss vorher wissen das er der totale manga freak ist und eines tages war ihm langweilig also ruft er seine mutter an sie soll ihn nen manga mitbringen
als sie fragte was für einen sagt er: "egal i-was mit action"
gesagt getan und seine mutter kam mit ner tüte ausm buchladen wieder
er guckt rein und zieht nen manga mit einem sehr...maskulinen bogenschützen auf dem cover raus
nach action sah das schon aus aber nicht so wie er sich das dachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


udn auf den ersten 5 seiten darf man dann zusehen wie sich i-welche kerle befummeln

seitdem zieh ich ihn jeden tag damit auf das seine mutter ihm gay p0rnz kauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich mein wie deprimierend ist das xD ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> also man muss vorher wissen das er der totale manga freak ist und eines tages war ihm langweilig also ruft er seine mutter an sie soll ihn nen manga mitbringen
> als sie fragte was für einen sagt er: "egal i-was mit action"
> gesagt getan und seine mutter kam mit ner tüte ausm buchladen wieder
> er guckt rein und zieht nen manga mit einem sehr...maskulinen bogenschützen auf dem cover raus
> ...



hat die mutter wenigstens im nachhinein erfahren was sie ihrem sohn gekauft hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

öh was gehtn grad mit ICQ ich kann nicht rein?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nichts im vergleich zu dem was vorher gespostet wurde


und ob... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> seitdem zieh ich ihn jeden tag damit auf das seine mutter ihm gay p0rnz kauft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lawl... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> er guckt rein und zieht nen manga mit einem sehr...maskulinen bogenschützen auf dem cover raus



Ab hier an konnte ich nicht mehr aufhören zu schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde ihn für den rest seines Lebens fertig machen ;>


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> hat die mutter wenigstens im nachhinein erfahren was sie ihrem sohn gekauft hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


vll war das ihre art zu sagen "ich weiss, dass du n hinterlader bist" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

AHAHA EPIC xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> hat die mutter wenigstens im nachhinein erfahren was sie ihrem sohn gekauft hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



würdest du deiner mutter erzählen das sie dir nen gayp0rn gekauft hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll war das ihre art zu sagen "ich weiss, dass du n hinterlader bist" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das wärs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> vll war das ihre art zu sagen "ich weiss, dass du n hinterlader bist" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie drückt ihm die Tüte in die Hand und sagt: "Sohn, hast du mir was zu sagen?"
Und Papa muss ja glücklich gewesen sein, als die Mangas im Regal standen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> würdest du deiner mutter erzählen das sie dir nen gayp0rn gekauft hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"mama, du hast mir nen gaypr0n manga gekauft ._."
"wh00t?"


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> öh was gehtn grad mit ICQ ich kann nicht rein?


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

lachmann war langweilig.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

also ich bin schon drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

läuft alles bei mir :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> "mama, du hast mir nen gaypr0n manga gekauft ._."


"lolwut... das sollte egtl nen anime sein" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> lachmann war langweilig.



pff :<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

OHA LEUTE LÖSCHT DIE P0RNS!! LILLY IS DA!!!


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Zuschade das geade niemand hier is, der sich noch erinnern kann, als ich mal ein Striptease von mir raufgeladen hab...


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

ololololololo
es hat bei mir voll geschneit Oo


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ololololololo
> es hat bei mir voll geschneit Oo


das warn nur die schuppen von deinen haaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> OHA LEUTE LÖSCHT DIE P0RNS!! LILLY IS DA!!!



Sie ist wieder weg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, wir waren beim gay manga pr0n?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> das warn nur die schuppen von deinen haaren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



über die ganze stadt verteilt?!


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> über die ganze stadt verteilt?!


oh gott, du solltest die echt ma waschen, ist doch schon wieder n halbes jahr rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> oh gott, du solltest die echt ma waschen, ist doch schon wieder n halbes jahr rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2 monate noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

könnte mal einer von euch nachsehn welche email adresse ich in ICQ stehn hab wenn man das lesen kann?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Sie ist wieder weg...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich merk schon du hast interesse am thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> könnte mal einer von euch nachsehn welche email adresse ich in ICQ stehn hab wenn man das lesen kann?



wird nicht angezeigt :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> könnte mal einer von euch nachsehn welche email adresse ich in ICQ stehn hab wenn man das lesen kann?


steht keine drin


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

WTF???


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> WTF???


was


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

ja warum steht bei mir keine email adresse drin?
wie soll ich jettz n neues PW anfordern?


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich merk schon du hast interesse am thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber anscheinend sonst keiner... denkst du, wenn ich lieb bei den Mods frage, dass dafür ein neues Forum erstellt wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich meine, die Designer haben ja auch eins bekommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja warum steht bei mir keine email adresse drin?
> wie soll ich jettz n neues PW anfordern?



wie kann man denn seine e-mail adresse vergessen ?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> aber anscheinend sonst keiner... denkst du, wenn ich lieb bei den Mods frage, dass dafür ein neues Forum erstellt wird?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja auf jeden fall ;D
vllt könnte ich dann auch mal meinen freund dazu überreden sich hier anzumelden der hat ja erfahrung mit sowas^^


----------



## Kronas (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> wie kann man denn seine e-mail adresse vergessen ?


ich vergess immer meine benutzernamen :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

buääh ... kumpel pennt heute hier und kommt um 4 ... ich penn bestimmt noch wenn der kommt :<


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

was fürn scheiße ich musste mein PW in WOrd eingeben und dann per copy & paste einfügen 

ey das is doch wohl oberscheiße -.-


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> buääh ... kumpel pennt heute hier und kommt um 4 ... ich penn bestimmt noch wenn der kommt :<



xD gaypr0n inc


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> xD gaypr0n inc



ich weiß ja nicht was du mit deinen freunden machst aber ich mach sowas nich O.o


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ja auf jeden fall ;D
> vllt könnte ich dann auch mal meinen freund dazu überreden sich hier anzumelden der hat ja erfahrung mit sowas^^



Jau! Er sollte dort direkt als Mod anfangen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> xD gaypr0n inc



das hätt ich echt nich von lachmann gedacht : /


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> das hätt ich echt nich von lachmann gedacht : /





DER schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht was du mit deinen freunden machst aber ich mach sowas nich O.o



*hust*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> *hust*



sry aber das forum laggt bei mir


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht was du mit deinen freunden machst aber ich mach sowas nich O.o



war doch nur spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> war doch nur spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sagen sie alle :<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> war doch nur spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lass dich nich verarschen er meinte das todernst !


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> *hust*


du MACHST das ja auch nicht, du guckst sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOOLOO
mein windows media player sagt mir das swashbuckle heavy metal ist :<


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> lass dich nich verarschen er meinte das todernst !



pssst!


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

boa ey ICQ ist son dreckverein -.-


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOOLOO
> mein windows media player sagt mir das swashbuckle heavy metal ist :<



mein media player hält auch unbeirrt daran fest das die onkelz heavy metal sind : /


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> du MACHST das ja auch nicht, du guckst sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö :< sowas  eeeewww und pfuih


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> du MACHST das ja auch nicht, du guckst sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wenn sie sich gegenseitig während des Akts abzeichnen?
Wärs dann ein Manga pr0n?
hm...


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> mein media player hält auch unbeirrt daran fest das die onkelz heavy metal sind : /



diese player spinnen doch alle :<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Und wenn sie sich gegenseitig während des Akts abzeichnen?
> Wärs dann ein Manga pr0n?
> hm...



ich weiss nich wie lachmann aussieht aber ich denke da fehlt der manga anteil : /


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich weiss nich wie lachmann aussieht aber ich denke da fehlt der manga anteil : /



ich kann noch nichtmal zeichnen!!11
ich krieg vllt ein strichmännchen hin xD


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich weiss nich wie lachmann aussieht aber ich denke da fehlt der manga anteil : /



Haare stutzen und hier und da an der Kopfhaut ziehen. Müsste funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

gibs doch zu du bist so ein hardcore visu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich kann noch nichtmal zeichnen!!11
> ich krieg vllt ein strichmännchen hin xD



dann zeichnet euch jemand anders ab...
z.B. mushroom? ;P Oder sein Kollege, der steht ja anscheinend darauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> *Haare stutzen* und hier und da an der Kopfhaut ziehen. Müsste funktionieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NIEMALS!!!111drölf111


SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> gibs doch zu du bist so ein hardcore visu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab letztens so ein verein bei mc´donalds gesehen xD ich hätt fast laut losgelacht als ich die gesehen hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> gibs doch zu du bist so ein hardcore visu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach, jetzt versteh ich den Witz.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> dann zeichnet euch jemand anders ab...
> z.B. mushroom? ;P Oder sein Kollege, der steht ja anscheinend darauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja der könnte das bestimmt machen
aber ich weiss nich ob der sich wirklich aufs zeichen konzentrieren kann^^
geschweige denn seine hände bei sich halten


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ja der könnte das bestimmt machen
> aber ich weiss nich ob der sich wirklich aufs zeichen konzentrieren kann^^
> geschweige denn seine hände bei sich halten



pfuih :<
ihr mit euren unreinen gedanken xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> pfuih :<
> ihr mit euren unreinen gedanken xD



du mit deinen unreinen vorlieben :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ja der könnte das bestimmt machen
> aber ich weiss nich ob der sich wirklich aufs zeichen konzentrieren kann^^
> geschweige denn seine hände bei sich halten


vll malt er ja dann das bild mit weisser farbe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ja der könnte das bestimmt machen
> aber ich weiss nich ob der sich wirklich aufs zeichen konzentrieren kann^^
> geschweige denn seine hände bei sich halten



stimmt... Lachmann im Adamskostüm wär einfach zum anbeißen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> du mit deinen unreinen vorlieben :<



du willst doch leute beim akt zeichnen :<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

mein kumpel will das^^


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Lachmann stolpert doch über seine haare xD

http://www.facebook.com/#/profile.php?ref=...p;id=1729700842 ganz aktuelles Foto von mir xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> stimmt... Lachmann im Adamskostüm wär einfach zum anbeißen.



sollte ich angst haben?!

liiiilllyyyy
ich werd hier angemacht :<
tu was


da muss man sich anmelden arosk :<


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Lillyan kommt echt immer nur bei bestimmten Stichwörtern... ich will auch so nen Sensor im Kopf haben


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

ich muss ja auch ganz ehrlich sagen...seit ich diese geschichte kenn halt ich immer nen sicherheitsabstand zu ihm ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

pfff facebook ist doof

lokalisten ist viel besser :>


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> liiiilllyyyy
> ich werd hier angemacht :<
> tu was



Wir wollen dich doch einfach nur beim Geschlechtverkehr abzeichnen, wo ist das bitteschön eine Anmache? :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich muss ja auch ganz ehrlich sagen...seit ich diese geschichte kenn halt ich immer nen sicherheitsabstand zu ihm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dreh ihm niemals den rücken zu xD
könnte ziemlich in die hose gehen ...
versteht ihr ... in die hose ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

So Gute nacht =)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dreh ihm niemals den rücken zu xD
> könnte ziemlich in die hose gehen ...
> versteht ihr ... in die hose ...
> 
> ...



und dann is alles im arsch...verstehste^^?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wir wollen dich doch einfach nur beim Geschlechtverkehr abzeichnen, wo ist das bitteschön eine Anmache? :/





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> So Gute nacht =)



Nachti Blade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


träum nicht vom Lachmann.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dreh ihm niemals den rücken zu xD
> könnte ziemlich in die hose gehen ...
> versteht ihr ... in die hose ...
> 
> ...


wie heissts so schön?
"mit dem rücken zur wand schlafen bringt nix, wenn der mund offen ist" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> und dann is alles im arsch...verstehste^^?



haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie heissts so schön?
> "mit dem rücken zur wand schlafen bringt nix, wenn der mund offen ist"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



korken rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie heissts so schön?
> "mit dem rücken zur wand schlafen bringt nix, wenn der mund offen ist"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


boa jetzt wirds ekelhaft


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie heissts so schön?
> "mit dem rücken zur wand schlafen bringt nix, wenn der mund offen ist"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schon erfahrungen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> boa jetzt wirds ekelhaft



Ich glaube sobald Lillyan schläft werden die Beispiele gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> schon erfahrungen gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nope, zum glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich glaube sobald Lillyan schläft werden die Beispiele gepostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mods schlafen nie :<


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mods schlafen nie :<



wir werden alle sterben!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> wir werden alle sterben!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ??


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

sobald lillyan schalfen is steht noxiel wieder auf : /


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Ist der Finger oben, wid man dich loben.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ist der Finger oben, wid man dich loben.



oy yeah machen wa jetzt rhymes busten :O ?
ich bin dran

ich habe so ein groß gemächt
da wird sogar dem lachmann schlecht


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ist der Finger oben, wid man dich loben.



Welcher meiner Finger? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> oy yeah machen wa jetzt rhymes busten :O ?
> ich bin dran
> 
> ich habe so ein groß gemächt
> da wird sogar dem lachmann schlecht



k
mushrooms teil ist so klein
da krieg ich mich nicht mehr ein


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich glaube sobald Lillyan schläft werden die Beispiele gepostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und? Dann les ichs morgen nach und verteil Massenbans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> k
> mushrooms ding ist so klein
> da krieg ich mich nicht mehr ein



Der Reim, der war so schlecht...
aber immerhin hat er Recht.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich habe so ein groß gemächt
> da wird sogar dem lachmann schlecht


du darfst auch nicht so beherzt zuschlagen damit^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ne Freundin, dass is klar,
Ziemlich genau seit Neujahr.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

ich kann am besten reimen,
denn ihr habt alle einen kleinen


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Der Reim, der war so schlecht...
> aber immerhin hat er Recht.



ich hab recht
und dass zurecht


mwhahaha
king bad rhymes steht vor euch xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> k
> mushrooms teil ist so klein
> da krieg ich mich nicht mehr ein



poah
das schreit nach rache

ob groß ob klein
lachmann steckt sie alle ein


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und? Dann les ichs morgen nach und verteil Massenbans
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber bis dahin hatten wir unseren Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> poah
> das schreit nach rache
> 
> ob groß ob klein
> lachmann steckt sie alle ein



so spät fällt mir kein guter konter ein :<
obwohl ...
ob männlich oder weiblich
mushroom macht sie alle heilich ...
is das gut oder schlecht? xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> so spät fällt mir kein guter konter ein :<
> obwohl ...
> ob männlich oder weiblich
> mushroom macht sie alle heilich ...
> is das gut oder schlecht? xD



mies : /
deine absicht wird nich deutlich


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> so spät fällt mir kein guter konter ein :<
> obwohl ...
> ob männlich oder weiblich
> mushroom macht sie alle heilich ...
> is das gut oder schlecht? xD


Dieser Reim war nicht famos
und deine Signatur ist viel zu groß!


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> so spät fällt mir kein guter konter ein :<
> obwohl ...
> ob männlich oder weiblich
> mushroom macht sie alle heilich ...
> is das gut oder schlecht? xD



Fail :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ob männlich oder weiblich
> mushroom macht sie alle heilich ...
> is das gut oder schlecht? xD


ziemlich scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Reim war nicht famos
> und deine Signatur ist viel zu groß!



immernoch? :<
dreck ...
muss ich mir wieder was neues überlegen


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Lilly bannt euch das ist klar.
Bis es soweit ist, wirds hier aber wunderbar


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Reim war nicht famos
> und deine Signatur ist viel zu groß!


isch würde sagen lilly hat mushroom ausm contest gekickt yo!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ziemlich scheisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber den hab ich doch von taktloss (dem künstler) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ziemlich scheisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



womit ich der unbestrittene rhyme buster king bin :>


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> immernoch? :<
> dreck ...
> muss ich mir wieder was neues überlegen


abe bis dahin wird dich mushroom flachlegen


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> abe bis dahin wird dich mushroom flachlegen



das kann man jetzt wieder 2deutig sehen :<


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2010)

Damit eins klar ist: Wenn ich gleich nicht mehr als online da stehe, dann nicht weil ich ins Bett gegangen bin, sondern nur weil ich ausgeloggt bin um heimlich mitzulesen!!!11111


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> isch würde sagen lilly hat mushroom ausm contest gekickt yo!


lod hat keinen plan
wie man richtig lesen kann
denn sonst wüsste dieser boon
dass wir lachmann meinen tun


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> isch würde sagen lilly hat mushroom ausm contest gekickt yo!



denied : /
das war doch auf lachmann bezogen
er hat die mods betrogen


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> womit ich der unbestrittene rhyme buster king bin :>



Noez!
Ich trete gegen dich an!
Ich mache rhymes, wie sie keiner kann!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Noez!
> Ich trete gegen dich an!
> Ich mache rhymes, wie sie keiner kann!



alder

meine reime sind besser als deine


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Damit eins klar ist: Wenn ich gleich nicht mehr als online da stehe, dann nicht weil ich ins Bett gegangen bin, sondern nur weil ich ausgeloggt bin um heimlich mitzulesen!!!11111


WAHH ÜBErWACHUNGSSTAAT!!!!!

ich geh pennen um mich dieser spionageaktion zu entziehn

gn8 ihr lusch0n


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> alder
> 
> meine reime sind besser als deine


ihr habt beide nix drauf!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

n8 lod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eure rhymes sind fürn arsch
da begeb ich mich ja gleich auf marsch


ich bin so gut <:


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ihr habt beide nix drauf!



Genau, ich bin besser.


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> n8 lod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hör auf uns hier zu dissen
sonst fang ich an auf dich zu ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> n8 lod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du bist ne dumme sau
das sagt auch meine frau (und die muss es ja wissen oder?)


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> alder
> 
> meine reime sind besser als deine



Omg, dann bring sie echt mal auf den Tisch
solange sie sind heiss und frisch!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> du bist ne dumme sau
> das sagt auch meine frau (und die muss es ja wissen oder?)



du kriegst gleich dumme sau
und das erzähl ich deinem wau


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

OMG PR0N !!!
Ich hab Alki noch überholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> du bist ne dumme sau
> das sagt auch meine frau (und die muss es ja wissen oder?)


du kommst gleich aufn grill,
das ist keine frau, das ist bill!


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

UUh, der war echt mies.

der vom Lachmann


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du kriegst gleich dumme sau
> und das erzähl ich deinem wau



....

[attachment=9715:homer_si...oh_12666.jpg]


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> du kommst gleich aufn grill,
> das ist keine frau, das ist bill!



verdammt das war echt hart : /


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> ....
> 
> [attachment=9715:homer_si...oh_12666.jpg]



sind meine rhymes zu hart für dich?
du kleiner fisch ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

hah, flawless victory \o/


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sind meine rhymes zu hart für dich?
> du kleiner fisch ;D



wenn sich jetzt "dich" und "fisch" reimen sollten, war es ein klassicher Fail :>


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sind meine rhymes zu hart für dich?
> du kleiner fisch ;D



das ist ein schein reim : /
echt mieser style


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Eigendlich sollte sich "Dich" und ";D" reimen, nehm ich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sind meine rhymes zu hart für dich?
> du kleiner fisch ;D


morgen gibt es kaltes hack,
nach fisch riecht nur dein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> das ist ein schein reim : /
> echt mieser style



ach lasst mich doch :<
ich kann sowas nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (3. Januar 2010)

Mir is so langweilig,schlagt mir mal was vor was ich machen kann^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Trink Toilettenwasser?


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

grad hab ich meinen schreibtisch mit etwas weißen bekleckert... kurz wegputzen...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

du sollst doch nich immer so viel milch saufen : /


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> du sollst doch nich immer so viel milch saufen : /



gekühlte milch ist aber so LECKER!


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Kannste ja mal zur Abwechslung Braunes auf dem Tisch kleckern lassen.


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

die schokolade schmilzt bei den temperaturen nicht...


kennt ihr diese stats hier btw http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats ?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kannste ja mal zur Abwechslung Braunes auf dem Tisch kleckern lassen.



kakao ist auch nicht so gesund : /


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> morgen gibt es kaltes hack,
> nach fisch riecht nur dein...
> 
> 
> ...



Sack?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kannste ja mal zur Abwechslung Braunes auf dem Tisch kleckern lassen.


boah bist du widerlich...
als ob der trinkschoki aufn tisch kleckern würde...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> die schokolade schmilzt bei den temperaturen nicht...
> 
> 
> kennt ihr diese stats hier btw http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats ?



jaaaaa alki wird sich sowas von aufregen wenn ich ihm morgen den screenshot zeige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> boah bist du widerlich...
> als ob der trinkschoki aufn tisch kleckern würde...



trinkschocki?
olololololololololo


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

:> haste recht. Aber trinke Kakao lieber als Milch :=)


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> jaaaaa alki wird sich sowas von aufregen wenn ich ihm morgen den screenshot zeige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wooooow.... dein E-Penis ist so riesig und mächtig!
Beware of the mighty giant E-Penis!


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

ich esse grad schokoherzen gefüllt mit barbaralade


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> wooooow.... dein E-Penis ist so riesig und mächtig!
> Beware of the mighty giant E-Penis!



ja damit kann ich kompensieren das ich in wow immer ganz unten im recount steh
ich hab so den leisen verdacht das es damit zusammenhängt das ich heal bin...


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

noch ein Post, und ich hab razyl eingeholtfür heute^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

mir fällt grad irwie nichts gutes für meine sig ein :<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> noch ein Post, und ich hab razyl eingeholtfür heute^^



noch ein post und du hast 3,2k :O


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mir fällt grad irwie nichts gutes für meine sig ein :<



MACH NE BANANE REIN


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Und die 3,2k ist da! Jubel Trubel Heiterkeit erfüllen den Schwärmer :>


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ja damit kann ich kompensieren das ich in wow immer ganz unten im recount steh
> ich hab so den leisen verdacht das es damit zusammenhängt das ich heal bin...



und womit willst du dein vergeudetes Leben ausgleichen? :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> MACH NE BANANE REIN



nicht trve genug 

ich glaub ich such ma nach paar kleinen finntroll bildern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber morgen 
bin weg leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nacht bzw morgen ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> MACH NE BANANE REIN



JA BANANEN!!!
UND ZWIEBELGEWÜRZMETRHABARBERKUCHEN!!!drölf


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Kann mir jemand ein neues klodeckel empfehlen?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ein neues klodeckel empfehlen?



wie wärs damit?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> wie wärs damit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist mir zu hart! :O

LOL GOOGLE ERSTE SEITE !


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

:O Der lachmann verlässt das Schiff!

GuteNacht du Landratte! Arrrrrr


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nicht trve genug
> 
> ich glaub ich such ma nach paar kleinen finntroll bildern
> 
> ...



gn8
viel spaß mit deinem freund ;D


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Also ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr gut, da kann man selbst ohne Licht nicht verfehlen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Also ich finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kommt ganz drauf an wieviel du gesoffen hast


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

der hat auch was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> der hat auch was
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rawr!!


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Braucht es für den Toilettendeckel eine Steckdose?


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Gut, da jetzt die Themen von Gaypr0n und battle rhymes abgeschweift sind, verabschiede ich mich hiermit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielleicht krieg ich noch ein bisschen Schlaf ab.
Habt nicht zu viel Spaß! Bis dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Gut, da jetzt die Themen von *Gaypr0n* und battle rhymes abgeschweift sind, verabschiede ich mich hiermit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


träum was schönes *fg*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

hm wenn ichs recht betrachte werd ich jetzt auch mal schlafen gehen
ich brauch meinen schönheitsschlaf
kann ja nich so schrecklich aussehn wie ihr : /

viel glück noch bei der suche nach der richtigen klobrille


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

ich hab grad die banane die vor ca. 10 wochen plötzlich verschwunden ist, unter meinem bett gefunden... igitt...


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Da ja Träume ein Mix is, von dem waswir heute erlebt haben, wird er von GayPr0n's träumen, die sich gegenseitig wegrhymen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich hab grad die banane die vor ca. 10 wochen plötzlich verschwunden ist, unter meinem bett gefunden... igitt...


was hattest du mit der banane vor, wenn die unter deinem bett verschwunden ist...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich hab grad die banane die vor ca. 10 wochen plötzlich verschwunden ist, unter meinem bett gefunden... igitt...



ich will garnich wissen welche banane du genau verloren hast...


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> was hattest du mit der banane vor, wenn die unter deinem bett verschwunden ist...



ICH WOLLTE SIE ESSEN; NICHTS ANDERS!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Da ja Träume ein Mix is, von dem waswir heute erlebt haben, wird er von GayPr0n's träumen, die sich gegenseitig wegrhymen!


oder von rhymes, die sich gegenseitig schwul anmachen 



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich will garnich wissen welche banane du genau verloren hast...


gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

2deutigkeit Inc.!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ICH WOLLTE SIE ESSEN; NICHTS ANDERS!


nachdem du WAS mit ihr gemacht hast?


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ICH WOLLTE SIE ESSEN; NICHTS ANDERS!



DAS HEIßT ICH WOLLTE SIE SCHÄLEN UND DANN IN DEN MUND HAUEN, NICHTS ANDERS!

Edit: Nachdem ich sie gekauft habe.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

man ihr haltet mich immer auf!!!
ich wollte schon um 2 ihm bett sein
jetzt aber endgültig gn8


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> DAS HEIßT ICH WOLLTE SIE SCHÄLEN UND DANN IN DEN MUND HAUEN, NICHTS ANDERS!


oh gott, auch wenn das natürlich extra eindeutig 2deutig ist, i lol'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Ich habe das "The End" Bild von Zelda: Ocarina of Time aufm Fernsehr! Endlich hab ichs geschafft!

Wenn man ihn einige Minuten Stehen lässt, spielt er das eigen Komponierte Lied (vogelscheuchen-Polka) Mehrmals ab mit verschiedenen Instrumenten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn man ihn einige Minuten Stehen lässt, spielt er das eigen Komponierte Lied (vogelscheuchen-Polka) Mehrmals ab mit verschiedenen Instrumenten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ui, diese vogelscheuche da in der nähe vom see? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Grad im Offi Forum gefunden:



> Halo an alle SKILLLOSEN NICHTSKÖNNER, KEYBOARDTURNER und LENKRANDSPIERLr
> 
> Wie könnt ihr BEHINDERTEN WASD KRPL behaupten RETRY braucht kein SKILL iehr MISTHKINDER
> KUCKT MAL BEI EUCH mal ihr FOTM ANAL FIECKSIERTEN GEYS!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Ja, die vom See^^

Ps: Das kann man doch ned lesen :O


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Klar xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

falcon punch!!! 
edit : laaawl google bilder erstes ergebnis falcon punch: 

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/attachment...mp;d=1168484923

rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

das is Epic, Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich auch schon im Internet gesehn


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Finds langweilig.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

jap...
bissl zu offensichtlich getrollt, würd dem 2/10 geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1


ololol wie arosk da mit seinem pala reinpostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

WoW. Nochnie hab ich miterlebt,wie im nachtschwüärmer solange getrollt wurde. Aktiv bis um 5.30^^ Respect Guys!
Thumbs Up


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> WoW. Nochnie hab ich miterlebt,wie im nachtschwüärmer solange getrollt wurde. Aktiv bis um 5.30^^ Respect Guys!
> Thumbs Up


\o/
aber wo ist arosk hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Ders wohl mit dem Kopf auf der tastatur eingeschlafen :>


----------



## Raethor (3. Januar 2010)

Blubb.

Einen schönen guten Morgen und gute Nacht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ders wohl mit dem Kopf auf der tastatur eingeschlafen :>



in seiner milch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Raethor schrieb:


> Blubb.
> 
> Einen schönen guten Morgen und gute Nacht.


gn8


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Sind wir jetzt die einzigen Veteranen, die bis zum Schluss auf den Mauern stehen und die Stadt bewahren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sind wir jetzt die einzigen Veteranen, die bis zum Schluss auf den Mauern stehen und die Stadt bewahren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stadt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier liegt doch alles in trümmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Scheissegal. hauptsache die Mauer steht :> Sonst wär ich arbeitslos


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Scheissegal. hauptsache die Mauer steht :> Sonst wär ich arbeitslos


egtl nicht, dann könntest ja als maurer neu anfangen


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

VOm Veternanen zum Lehrling? Kein sonderlich toller KarriereSprung^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> VOm Veternanen zum Lehrling? Kein sonderlich toller KarriereSprung^^


der beste, den du machen kannst, wenn die stadt+ mauer in schutt und asche liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

hmmm. Du hast recht. Aber was wirst dann du? AUch maurer? Oder lieber Bauer? Wir brauchen Nahrung :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hmmm. Du hast recht. Aber was wirst dann du? AUch maurer? Oder lieber Bauer? Wir brauchen Nahrung :>


großgrundbesitzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> \o/
> aber wo ist arosk hin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab ne Runde BF2 gezockt bis ich einen Fatal Error bekam und das spiel nicht mehr gestartet ist.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Runde BF2 gezockt bis ich einen Fatal Error bekam und das spiel nicht mehr gestartet ist.


wäbä \o/


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

So,für die nöchsten Minuten bleib ich dem Thread fern, damit ich endlichd en Film in ruhe fertig sehen kann, ohne laags! Ihr haltet mich immer auf^^Aber ich komm wieder...


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> So,für die nöchsten Minuten bleib ich dem Thread fern, damit ich endlichd en Film in ruhe fertig sehen kann, ohne laags! Ihr haltet mich immer auf^^Aber ich komm wieder...


welchen film? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

WTF ich starte THPS3 und pc rebootet einfach <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> WTF ich starte THPS3 und pc rebootet einfach <.<


thps3 rules! 
habs noch fürn gc glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Januar 2010)

und zu für heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Und ich eröffne hiermit den Thread!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war heute in diesem Avatar Film und mein Entschluss daraus: Michelle Rodríguez sieht mit Kriegsbemalung noch heißer aus ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

21 Uhr wie wunderbar
der Nachtschwärmer er ist wieder da


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

ich esse grad gummibärchen und mir ist verdammt schlecht und ich kann nicht aufhören und ich muß mich gleich übergeben und was kann ich machen UND?


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Hör einfach auf zu fressen und kleb dir den Mund zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Januar 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

tach


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend



Abend Skatero 
du machst den ganzen Threader Froh :>


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

geht der Wahnsinn schon wieder los... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> geht der Wahnsinn schon wieder los...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welchen wahnsinn du den meinen 
musst du etwa wieder weinen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Ja, Wahnsinn kann starten. Ich bin wieder da.
Alko check!
Blade check!
Lachmann nicht check!

Ok, wir müssen warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Welchen wahnsinn du den meinen
> musst du etwa wieder weinen?



nä leute die kranke scheiße lassen wir heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Welchen wahnsinn du den meinen
> musst du etwa wieder weinen?



musst du denn schon wieder reimen?
gestern Abend musst' ich schon weinen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragon!!

Lass das!!!!11einselfeins


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> nä leute die kranke scheiße lassen wir heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann lieber wieder Gaypr0n!!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> BladeDragon!!
> 
> Lass das!!!!11einselfeins




eins eins elf sagt der kleine mann
dem zieh ich gleich die hosen stramm


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Dann lieber wieder Gaypr0n!!!



Ähh ja. Ich hab ja nix gegen Schwule von da her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## mastergamer (3. Januar 2010)

Ich hör' gerade Hardstyle.

Arosk. Gehst' du heute wieder Live?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> eins eins elf sagt der kleine mann
> dem zieh ich gleich die hosen stramm





DER schrieb:


> das kann man so schön 2deutig verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

klärt alko mal auf er hat ja gestern das beste garnet mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

und ich esse immer noch gummibärchen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> klärt alko mal auf er hat ja gestern das beste garnet mitbekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok, kläre mich auf.
Sexuelle Aufklärung check!
deine Aufklärung nicht check!


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ähh ja. Ich hab ja nix gegen Schwule von da her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und hast du was gegen schwule in Magas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Kleiner Mann sagst du zu mir.
Dabei is meiner größer als bei dir!!!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, kläre mich auf.
> Sexuelle Aufklärung check!
> deine Aufklärung nicht check!



muahaha wir ham unsere lieblings gaypr0nz gepostet ohne das lilly oder noxiel was gemerkt hätten
und lachmann hat echt kranke vorlieben....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Ihr seid ja langweilig ohman ohman 
jetzt rheim ich mit mir selber dann


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> muahaha wir ham unsere lieblings gaypr0nz gepostet ohne das lilly oder noxiel was gemerkt hätten
> und lachmann hat echt kranke vorlieben....



ich hoffe die zeichnen sich gerade gegenseitig ab! :O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Kleiner Mann sagst du zu mir.
> Dabei is meiner größer als bei dir!!!



wollen wir uns s******* Gleichen?
dann wirst du in den boden gleiten


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> ich hoffe die zeichnen sich gerade gegenseitig ab! :O



ich weiß wirklich nicht ob ich das sehn will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> muahaha wir ham unsere lieblings gaypr0nz gepostet ohne das lilly oder noxiel was gemerkt hätten
> und lachmann hat echt kranke vorlieben....



Glaub ich net :/.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Glaub ich net :/.



also das lachmann echt kranke vorlieben hat kannst du aber glauben : /


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wollen wir uns s******* Gleichen?
> dann wirst du in den boden gleiten



fail du opfoa das reimt sich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deswegen mach deine klappe dicht!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> fail du opfoa das reimt sich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Verdammt da hat er mich erwicht 
Doch ich halt weiter hin nicht dücht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> also das lachmann echt kranke vorlieben hat kannst du aber glauben : /



Das glaube ich net, ich weiß es.


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

warum isn rexo nicht da?


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> warum isn rexo nicht da?



Ich fürchte er hilft dem Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Du willst nicht spuren??
Dann hol ich wohl ein paar Huren...


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&start=2260 gogo ich will weiter posten!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

wir müssen echt mal aufhören über gayp0rnz zu reden
nachher werden wir noch alle andersrum


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&start=2260 gogo ich will weiter posten!



da wird doch eh nur Metal in seinen 4672839648423 Variationen gepostet...


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

finde mein orginales avatar nicht mehr <.< HELFT MIR UND ES GIBT... ein tolles Lied xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> finde mein orginales avatar nicht mehr <.< HELFT MIR UND ES GIBT... ein tolles Lied xD



Kann dir grad net helfen... ich versuche schon zum 100 mal mit alt plus f4 dein Bild zu sehen aber mein Firefox geht dann imemr zu :/.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Hardstyle \o/


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

nö :>


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend, morgen Schule QQ


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Rage against the Machine:
Sinnvolle Texte (net wie bei House Fags ala Sexy Bicth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Geile instrumentals.
Vocal is einzigartig.
sie benutzen KEINE elektronsichen Hilfsmittel wie Syntheziser.
Zack de la Rocha is einfach epic mti seinen Screams teilweise.
Die Band is älter als 17 Jahre, aber die Texte passen noch 1 zu 1 auf die heutige Zeit.
Is 10000 mal besser als House und des ganze Fagzeugs.


----------



## Skatero (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend, morgen Schule QQ


Abend
Ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Abend
> Ich auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HA! Hab noch ganze Woche Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Abend
> Ich auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lass uns gemeinsam trauern!


----------



## Skatero (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> HA! Hab noch ganze Woche Ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du bist ja auch noch im Kindergarten...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Blade hör auf deine Vids in Songthread zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Sie sind kake. Deathcon one. BUMM BUMM BUMM TROTZ BUMM BUMM TROTZ BUMM BUMM TROTZ.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lass uns gemeinsam trauern!



Darf ich mitmachen? ;D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Morgen bis 15 uhr fach praxis in der schule YAY ... NOT


----------



## Ykon (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lass uns gemeinsam trauern!



ich hab noch bis donnerstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Blade hör auf deine Vids in Songthread zu posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




1) DEF QON ONE 
2) Hardstyle <3


----------



## 2boon4you (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Rage against the Machine:
> Sinnvolle Texte (net wie bei House Fags ala Sexy Bicth
> 
> 
> ...


/golfclap

rage against the machine < jeder billiger house wie Sexy Bitch obwohl das darf man ned mal house schimpfen :'>


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Darf ich mitmachen? ;D


Ähem ja


----------



## Skatero (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Blade hör auf deine Vids in Songthread zu posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Meines muss 10/10 bekommen, weil es einfach gut ist.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Blade hör auf deine Vids in Songthread zu posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und ich wette du hast dir nicht mal die 1 Minute zu ende angehört ....


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch noch im Kindergarten...



ich beiß dir gleich ins genick!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> und ich wette du hast dir nicht mal die 1 Minute zu ende angehört ....



Ich habs mir ganz angehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Im ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Skatero (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich beiß dir gleich ins genick!


Ich mag keine kleine Kinder, die beissen. Niemand mag die!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich mag keine kleine Kinder, die beissen. Niemand mag die!




danke für die 1 .... skatero  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Ich fress jetzt kuchen...


----------



## Skatero (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> danke für die 1 .... skatero
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mag es einfach nicht. Das hat nichts mit dir zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

ach ihr könnt mich doch alle mal xD bin bissel gta:vc spielen xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

ich hätte mal ne frage an die LoL gamer hier
kann man das spiel auch komplett ohne geldausgaben geniessen oder kommt man da ab nem bestimmten punkt nimmer weiter ?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Langweilig und es ist ja immer noch 21 uhr O_o


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich hätte mal ne frage an die LoL gamer hier
> kann man das spiel auch komplett ohne geldausgaben geniessen oder kommt man da ab nem bestimmten punkt nimmer weiter ?


Du kannst das Spiel komplett ohne Geldausgaben genießen.


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

http://www.livestream.com/arosk_frostwolf <- GTA VC FTW xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.livestream.com/arosk_frostwolf <- GTA VC FTW xD




Deine maus suckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Ohman Super wie sich 1 Verhält sehr sehr Erwachsen ....


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ohman Super wie sich 1 Verhält sehr sehr Erwachsen ....


Wer ist denn "1"?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer ist denn "1"?



1 = einer ...


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 1 = einer ...


Musst du auch schreiben...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Musst du auch schreiben...



Entschuldigung D:


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

du


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> du


Ach, ne? Blitzmerker!


----------



## dragon1 (3. Januar 2010)

Hm, hallo schwaermer...ist das eigentlich abnormal, dass man ab und zu selbstgespraeche fuehrt?


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hm, hallo schwaermer...ist das eigentlich abnormal, dass man ab und zu selbstgespraeche fuehrt?


Nein ist es nicht. Warum auch?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hm, hallo schwaermer...ist das eigentlich abnormal, dass man ab und zu selbstgespraeche fuehrt?



Hmm ich denke nicht, nein.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hmm ich denke nicht, nein.


puh was fuer ein glueck fuer mich^^...obwohl? Abnormal bin ich sowieso^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hm, hallo schwaermer...ist das eigentlich abnormal, dass man ab und zu selbstgespraeche fuehrt?



ja dagegen hilft dir nur eine exorzierung


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ja dagegen hilft dir nur eine exorzierung



LAL ^^


----------



## mookuh (3. Januar 2010)

morgen


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

was is morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

??


----------



## mookuh (3. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> was is morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



montag glaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Ne, Drölftag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (3. Januar 2010)

kurze frage hat grad wer n livestream auf? wo läuft was?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ne, Drölftag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Morgen isn drecks tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Morgen isn drecks tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein, morgen hab ich noch ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


morgen in einer woche isn dreckstag^^


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

/sign


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> nein, morgen hab ich noch ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Morgen isn drecks tag

Bis 15 uhr fach Praxis ....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

wat auf einmal alle weg O_o


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Mein Stream kackt dauernd ab xD


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

lol


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

schon wieder alle weg


----------



## Samiona (3. Januar 2010)

Nee, ich da.


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

die haben morgen halt fast alle schule <.<

Welcome bei den Nachtschwärmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

das is so kack langweilig wenn keiner hier is :/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

habe morgen auch schule Bloß Ich habe kein plan Vllt Breche ich mir morgen was


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Ja... oder Aliens haben dich über Nacht mit einer vergammelten Mettwurst gefüttert und hast am nächsten Morgen ne Magen Darm vergiftung und es ist somit UNMÖGLICH DIE SCHULE ZU BESUCHEN


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ja... oder Aliens haben dich über Nacht mit einer vergammelten Mettwurst gefüttert und hast am nächsten Morgen ne Magen Darm vergiftung und es ist somit UNMÖGLICH DIE SCHULE ZU BESUCHEN



ach wens doch nur so werden würde .....


----------



## El Homer (3. Januar 2010)

verdammt...morgen wieder arbeiten


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Alles klar, Razyl kommt dann heute Nacht mit ner vergammelten Mettwurst vorbei... xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Alles klar, Razyl kommt dann heute Nacht mit ner vergammelten Mettwurst vorbei... xD



haha

LOL mein PC is Voll ausgelastet die 2GB ram sind Komplett gebraucht Ohne game O_o


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> haha
> 
> LOL mein PC is Voll ausgelastet die 2GB ram sind Komplett gebraucht Ohne game O_o



Du hast nen Virus <.<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du hast nen Virus <.<




ne nur Opera und 69 Prozesse ^^


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMwkRJnCxfU...feature=related




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMwkRJnCxfU...feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es sind alles nur Pixel.
Junge, in Afrika hungern sie und du weinst WoW hinterher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Spende lieber die 13 Euro jeden Monat.


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Trotzdem dieser Song treibt mir Tränen in die Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willsööööööön es tut mir soohooo leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. Januar 2010)

hmm mein bester freund in der Welt von warcraft muss ab morgen zum bund...dabei hasst der doch pvp....irgentwie fühl ich mich so leer grade (kenn den auch rl haben uns oft mal so innen zug gesetzt und besucht!!!)


Somit nen guten abend^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Alter, ich hab heute so zwei fettige richtig fette Cheeseburger mit Pommes gefressen. Nicht die labrigen von mc Donalds, sondern welche von so nem Imbiss. Ich muss glaube kotzen, wenn ich noch einen bissen essen müsste...


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Die Pommes bei Burger King sind gut, die bei Mc sind wahrhaftig ausgelutscht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Die Pommes bei Burger King sind gut, die bei Mc sind wahrhaftig ausgelutscht



/sign!!!
Birger King Pommes schmecken wenigstens nach Kartoffeln und haben viel weniger fett.
Okay, ich glaube ich könnte so ziemlich alles essen außer den besagten cheesburger oder was ählich beschaffenes... ein Cheesburger von BK könnte ich glaube aber essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so ca. sa der aus... ich hab 2 gegessen.


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Burger King verkauft Cheeseburger??

Also den Cheeseburger von McDonalds esse ich auch gerne nur die Pommes sind bei denen so richtig scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Burger King verkauft Cheeseburger??
> 
> Also den Cheeseburger von McDonalds esse ich auch gerne nur die Pommes sind bei denen so richtig scheiße
> 
> ...



Ja, Bk verkauft so ziemlich alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
MCes is crap, du isst nen Big Mac und hast ne Stunde später wieder Hunger.
Bk, ein Burger essen und Ruhe ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## mookuh (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, Bk verkauft so ziemlich alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber vom THW muss ich Montags nachm Dienst nur 2 min zum MC laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> aber vom THW muss ich Montags nachm Dienst nur 2 min zum MC laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannibale <.<
Halt, bei Mces wird ja kein Rindfleisch verwendet, sondern nur Pappe mit OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!!111 Geschmacksverstärkern und bissle Hefe, dass es aufquillt :/.


----------



## mookuh (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kannibale <.<
> Halt, bei Mces wird ja kein Rindfleisch verwendet, sondern nur Pappe mit OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!!111 Geschmacksverstärkern und bissle Hefe, dass es aufquillt :/.



schon aber für 1 € kann ich mein trinken so oft auffüllen wie ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> aber vom THW muss ich Montags nachm Dienst nur 2 min zum MC laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol ich war bei der freiwilligen Feuerwehr und da war THW irgendwie voll die Konkurrenz naja ich war neu und alle haben gesagt "THW, wisst ihr was das heißt?? Genau! Tausend hilflose Wichser xDDDDD iksdedede" und ich hab total net geblickt was da eig. los is :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> schon aber für 1 € kann ich mein trinken so oft auffüllen wie ich will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Trinken":
Die mishen da Atommüll rein. in jedem Liter eines Getränkes sind 1 g Atomabfälle enthalten. Die kriegen für nen Liter ordentlich Provision vom Staat...


----------



## mookuh (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> "Trinken":
> Die mishen da Atommüll rein. in jedem Liter eines Getränkes sind 1 g Atomabfälle enthalten. Die kriegen für nen Liter ordentlich Provision vom Staat...



Ja und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ja und?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und die Mitarbeiter spucken ins Essen... mein ich ernst!


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

iih

mensch dieser cast away soundtrack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Januar 2010)

Ich:
boah
ich hab zuviel scheiße heute gegessen
so 2 fettige cheeseburger vom caravella
richtig fettig
pommes dazu
Ich &#8206;(23:53):
dann
später am abend
milch und wein
Er &#8206;(23:53):
milch und wein???
Ich &#8206;(23:53):
ja^^
wollte halt mal von dem guten wein probieren^^
Er &#8206;(23:53):
idiot
Ich (23:53):
und paar min später milch
Er &#8206;(23:54):
depp^^
milch und wein das lass sein
Er &#8206;(23:55):
maaaaaaaaann
Ich &#8206;(23:55):
omg
es gibt nen spruch dafür XD


----------



## Vrocas (4. Januar 2010)

Wein auf Bier das rat ich dir, Bier auf Wein das lass sein ^^

gibts auchn spruch


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wein auf Bier das rat ich dir, Bier auf Wein das lass sein ^^
> 
> gibts auchn spruch



Hast sogar erkannt, dass es eig Bier und Wein heißt... hat sich im Gespräch sptäer noch geklärt!


----------



## Vrocas (4. Januar 2010)

Wein auf Bier das rat ich dir, Bier auf Wein das lass sein ^^

gibts auchn spruch


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Januar 2010)

Ich hab dich vor nem Doppelpost gerettet!


----------



## Vrocas (4. Januar 2010)

und wayne waynt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

xD


----------



## Ykon (4. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> xD



Ich glaub mindestens 30 davon hab ich schonmal gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Januar 2010)

Gibt ein Video wo sie versuchen, ohne irgendeine Gegenfrage was zu bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

HeHe auch gut ^^


----------



## Vrocas (4. Januar 2010)

Hab ma an Karneval mit nem Bobby Car im Drive In bestellt ^^

kommt das im vid auch vor?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Januar 2010)

mitch1993 schrieb:


> hab grad derbe langeweile deswegen versuch ich paar klicks zu bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein....
Machs sofort weg und ich reporte net...
Du wirst dafür forever gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Vrocas (4. Januar 2010)

Ach diese scheiß links
wayne ey sowas hat keine verwarnung verdient

/reported


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Januar 2010)

Ich will hier weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

weg is der link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (4. Januar 2010)

das kann man so schön 2deutig verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

Bin mal schlafen nacht =(


----------



## Vrocas (4. Januar 2010)

tschöö


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Januar 2010)

Ich geh auch. Tschau.


----------



## Vrocas (4. Januar 2010)

Ihr zwei Versager ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lässt mich hier einfach alleine...

lol, cast away passt jetzt hierhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (4. Januar 2010)

Warum heißt das Forum hier "Gott & die Welt", wenn Diskussionen über Gott nicht erlaubt / ziemlich ungern gesehen sind ? (waaaahnsinnig viel-o-so-fische Frage)


----------



## Vrocas (4. Januar 2010)

Exakt das... genau das, 10000% das habe ich mich auch gefragt ^^..


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Januar 2010)

ey das ist voll gemein im fernsehn sagt so ne tussi das die lehrerin ganz privat nachhilfe gibt aber immer wenn ich anruf und nach binomischen formeln frag fängt die an zu stöhnen das is voll die verarschen :<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Januar 2010)

machen die bei mir auch ständig
und die lineale benutzen die auch nich so wie man sollte : /


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Januar 2010)

und grad kommt so ne frau die die ganze zeit mit ihrem hintern an der küchenzeile entlangschrubt 

seltsames fernsehprogramm ich glaub da guck ich lieber futurama Oo


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Januar 2010)

was macht die denn jetzt mit dem nudelho...ohaaaa Oo

nach der erschreckenden erkenntniss dass das anscheinend doch passt, werd ich mir erstmal ne mütze schlaf gönnen
gute nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

ahoi


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2010)

huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was liegt dir auf dem Herzen?


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2010)

was macht ihr gerade so?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

vorm pc sitzen, alestorm hören und fall out 3 spielen


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2010)

was ist alestorm für eine band?


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

power und folk metal


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Januar 2010)

PIRATE METAL ARRRRRR!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> PIRATE METAL ARRRRRR!!



arrr
musst dir mal running wild anhörten, die erste "pirate metal" band xD
bin dann auch vorerst mal wieder weg,bye


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Januar 2010)

leute mich hat gerade die traurige nachricht erreicht das ich den längsten von allen hab und ihr alle raus seid

also los hophop verzieht euch!


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2010)

Konstruktivität pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand Ahnung von wirtschaft und kann mir sagen was Fonds und Hedgefonds sind?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Januar 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Hat jemand Ahnung von wirtschaft und kann mir sagen was Fonds und Hedgefonds sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, aber ich kann dir sagen, dass es hier im Forum einen Edit-Button gibt... den kann man dafür einsetzen nicht am laufenden Band Doppelposts machen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2010)

hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edittest
gut es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (4. Januar 2010)

Noch jemand da? Bin so einsam... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Januar 2010)

hier!


----------



## Ykon (4. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hier!



juhu! <3

Musst du heute garnicht arbeiten/zur Schule gehen?


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

4/6 seiten informatik html projekt fertig...


----------



## Ykon (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> 4/6 seiten informatik html projekt fertig...



gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Welches Thema? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> gz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die ersten computer


----------



## Ykon (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> die ersten computer



Autsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War/ist das für heute? ^^


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Autsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wir haben erst mittwoch ferienende


----------



## Ykon (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> wir haben erst mittwoch ferienende



Jep, wir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die Mehrheit hier muss wohl morgen fit sein...
Alle weg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Jep, wir auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich habe neuerdings ein psychologisches problem mit schlafen :/


----------



## Ykon (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich habe neuerdings ein psychologisches problem mit schlafen :/



da sagst du was... bin letztens um 6 Uhr morgens schlafen gegangen. Quasi dann, wenn ich normalerweise aufstehe :S

Ich glaub ich sollte morgen bzw übermorgen die Nacht mal durchmachen.


----------



## Arosk (4. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Jep, wir auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir haben noch bis zum Ende der Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> da sagst du was... bin letztens um 6 Uhr morgens schlafen gegangen. Quasi dann, wenn ich normalerweise aufstehe :S
> 
> Ich glaub ich sollte morgen bzw übermorgen die Nacht mal durchmachen.


das meine ich ernst, ich habe teilweise angst einzuschlafen und liege dann da sinnlos herum bis ich um 14 uhr mich spontan mal hinlege und schneller einschlafe als ich <insert random word> sagen kann
da dacht ich mir: mach ich was sinnvolles und fing an, mein informatikprojekt mal zu machen, hab ich nachmittags nichts mehr zu tun und kann pennen


----------



## Ykon (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> das meine ich ernst, ich habe teilweise angst einzuschlafen



Was meinst du mit Angst?


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Angst?


ich will nicht einschlafen, es ist einfach sone angst, dieser kontrollverlust während des schlafens


----------



## Ykon (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich will nicht einschlafen, es ist einfach sone angst, dieser kontrollverlust während des schlafens



und wie schaffst du es dann am Nachmittag einzuschlafen? Ist das dann der reinen Müdigkeit wegen?
Ich würd mir da ehrlich gesagt einen Kopf drum machen, wenn du so ein Problem hast.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Januar 2010)

ach ja ich geh auch mal pennen ^^


----------



## Arosk (4. Januar 2010)

NOEZ


----------



## Ykon (4. Januar 2010)

gestern wars lustiger :<

Bin dann auch mla weg... gn8


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

informatik fertig... jetzt entweder erdkunde noch hinterher klatschen oder versuchen zu schlafen/herumliegen


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> langweiler.. 111!


sag mir was besseres als ne präsentation über new york zu machen^^


----------



## Dominau (4. Januar 2010)

Guten morgen Buffed ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

Morgön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hallo


----------



## Petersburg (4. Januar 2010)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

—,.— tagchen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

man bin ich voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

!!!!WANTED!!!!
        :Gesucht:
       Lachmann
     15jahre jung
 Eventuell geisteskrank
  helfen sie uns bitte!!
     !!!!!WANTED!!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

ahoi


hab ihn gefunden edou!!11


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ahoi


KOMM ICQ!!!


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Also ich sehe ihn in der Liste :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> KOMM ICQ!!!



wieso? Ó_ó


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wieso? Ó_ó


Weil du kommen sollst mach einfach eyyy


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Weil du kommen sollst mach einfach eyyy



määhh....
is ja gut ._.


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> määhh....
> is ja gut ._.


JUHU!!!^^


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Sachd ma Leude. Wann und mit wem hattet ihr euren ersten Kuss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

peter zwegat am apperat?

Petersburg &#8206;(20:54):
:O
>:O
Edou &#8206;(20:54):
need schulden hilfe 
Petersburg &#8206;(20:54):
nicht soviel saufen, Pfandflaschen eintauschen!
Edou &#8206;(20:55):
können sie nen scheiß erzählen und am ende alles bezahlen lassen?
Petersburg &#8206;(20:55):
nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edou &#8206;(20:55):
damnd >:
Petersburg &#8206;(20:58):
!!!!!!!11111111111111
Edou &#8206;(20:58):
2222222
Petersburg &#8206;(20:58):
666 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edou &#8206;(20:59):
illuminat!!!
Petersburg &#8206;(20:59):
2012!!!

Edou &#8206;(20:59):
mayakalender!!!
Petersburg &#8206;(20:59):
WEltuntergang!!!
Edou &#8206;(21:00):
Niemals die SS wird uns vorher kill0rn xD
oder peter zwegat 
Petersburg &#8206;(21:01):
Peter Zwegat findet heraus das Gott schulden bei der Menschheit hat und pwnd uns dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edou &#8206;(21:01):
xD
Petersburg &#8206;(21:01):
also Gott pwnd uns nicht Peter 
Edou &#8206;(21:01):
scho kla xD


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sachd ma Leude. Wann und mit wem hattet ihr euren ersten kuss?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hattest einen mit nem schwulen engel der dir im traum erschinen ist, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sachd ma Leude. Wann und mit wem hattet ihr euren ersten Kuss?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vor ca 15 jahren ... war meine mutter ... Ó_ó


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2010)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sachd ma Leude. Wann und mit wem hattet ihr euren ersten Kuss?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sonst noch welche privaten Fragen? Ich meine, wir haben hier ja viel zu erzählen...


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> vor ca 15 jahren ... war meine mutter ... Ó_ó


eeew du hast deine mutter dass erste mal geküsst eeeew ich die super heiße krankenschwester xD


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> du hattest einen mit nem schwulen engel der dir im traum erschinen ist, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kam mir vor wie ein Engel.
Ist ganz klar weiblich und 16 Jahre alt.
Blond und Christ.
Es war in der Silverster-Nacht vom heutigem Jahr auf der Party der Kirche.


PWND!


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Christ.


spätestens da hätte ich den kuss abgebrochen

edit: nix pwnd, ich baue grade eine perfekte argumentation auf


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kam mir vor wie ein Engel.
> Ist ganz klar weiblich und 16 Jahre alt.
> Blond und *Christ*.
> Es war in der Silverster-Nacht vom heutigem Jahr auf der Party der Kirche.
> ...


Es hatte so gut angefangen und dann zerstörte dieses eine Wort alles...


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> spätestens da hätte ich den kuss abgebrochen
> 
> edit: nix pwnd, ich baue grade eine perfekte argumentation auf


jupp



Razyl schrieb:


> Es hatte so gut angefangen und dann zerstörte dieses eine Wort alles...


jupp too


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> spätestens da hätte ich den kuss abgebrochen



Warum? War super! Und es blieb nicht bei einem Kuss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Warum? War super! Und es blieb nicht bei einem Kuss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, ich hoffe für dich du bist evangelisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, ich hoffe für dich du bist evangelisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Warum? War super! Und es blieb nicht bei einem Kuss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein.
du bist christ.

stell dir vor, ihr werdet danach fest befreundet
was meint die bibel über vorehelichen sex? HÖLLÖÖÖÖÖÖ!


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, ich hoffe für dich du bist evangelisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich bin evangelisch...und konfimiert mein glaube liegt im geld XD


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

o.O Du weist doch, wies in der Bibel steht: "Du sollst keine Frau Küssen."

/ironie off

Doch, bin ich. Das machts um einiges einfacher.


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Doch, bin ich. Das machts um einiges einfacher.


Und trotzdem ist sie Christin... Früher haben die Christen Ketzer verbrannt, heute verbrennen die Ketzer Christen hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> o.O Du weist doch, wies in der Bibel steht: "Du sollst keine Frau Küssen."
> 
> /ironie off
> 
> Doch, bin ich. Das machts um einiges einfacher.


dann bin ich jetzt auch christ
ich bete keine sekunde meines lebens freiwillig und ich glaube an das zeug auch nicht, aber ist ja "bisschen lockerer" und das passt schon


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> nein.
> du bist christ.
> 
> stell dir vor, ihr werdet danach fest befreundet
> was meint die bibel über vorehelichen sex? HÖLLÖÖÖÖÖÖ!



Ich habe 3 Stunden von 1-4 Uhr am morgen 1.januar mit ihr alleine in einem Raum verbracht. In dieser Zeit is viiiiiiel passiert.


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich habe 3 Stunden von 1-4 Uhr am morgen 1.januar mit ihr alleine in einem Raum verbracht. In dieser Zeit is viiiiiiel passiert.


ja, ihr habt 4 bibelkapitel gelesen und anschließnd gebetet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich habe 3 Stunden von 1-4 Uhr am morgen 1.januar mit ihr alleine in einem Raum verbracht. In dieser Zeit is viiiiiiel passiert.


Genauer gesagt: Gar nichts.


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es hatte so gut angefangen und dann zerstörte dieses eine Wort alles...


Naja es war Silvester-Abend. Glaubst du, die konnte noch klar denken? Die war sicher total voll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich habe 3 Stunden von 1-4 Uhr am morgen 1.januar mit ihr alleine in einem Raum verbracht. In dieser Zeit is viiiiiiel passiert.


du: "wollen wir sex haben"
sie: "nee lass uns über gott und die welt quatschen"

xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

wie hieß es nochma in rivfader von finntroll?
lasst uns christen fangen und sie kochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wie hieß es nochma in rivfader von finntroll?
> lasst uns christen fangen und sie kochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich will benjis rippchen!


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wie hieß es nochma in rivfader von finntroll?
> lasst uns christen fangen und sie kochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bin dabei, aber wer darf sie essen?


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Ja, ich bin noch Jungfrau und das kann momentan ruhig noch so bleiben.
In dieser Zeit wurde sie zu meiner Freundin. Wir hatten ein sehr intimes und intensives Gespräch. Sie geht ins Internat und ihre Eltern sind geschieden. Ihr Vater ist ein soziales Wrack welches trinkt wie ein Loch.
Zudem nochmehr, welches ich hier nicht verrate


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin noch Jungfrau und das kann momentan ruhig noch so bleiben.
> In dieser Zeit wurde sie zu meiner Freundin. Wir hatten ein sehr intimes und intensives Gespräch. Sie geht ins Internat und ihre Eltern sind geschieden. Ihr Vater ist ein soziales Wrack welches trinkt wie ein Loch.
> Zudem nochmehr, welches ich hier nicht verrate


Sie lebt also in der typischen Familie - ist doch nett.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

o.O Wer nagt da an  meinem Arm?


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin noch Jungfrau und das kann momentan ruhig noch so bleiben.


du bist... krank


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin noch Jungfrau und das kann momentan ruhig noch so bleiben.
> In dieser Zeit wurde sie zu meiner Freundin. Wir hatten ein sehr intimes und intensives Gespräch. Sie geht ins Internat und ihre Eltern sind geschieden. Ihr Vater ist ein soziales Wrack welches trinkt wie ein Loch.
> Zudem nochmehr, welches ich hier nicht verrate


Ah siehst du, dann hat sie es von ihrem Vater.

(Sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bin dabei, aber wer darf sie essen?



die trolle!


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> o.O Wer nagt da an  meinem Arm?


sry


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Nein, die Party war grossteils Alkoholfrei (dafür gabs viele kreative Drinks).


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die trolle!


ich will aber [Christenrippchen in Biersauce] (na, wer kennt das item aus wow in abgewandelter form?)


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nein, die Party war grossteils Alkoholfrei (dafür gabs viele kreative Drinks).


Kreative Drinks = Weihwasser


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich will aber [Christenrippchen in Biersauce] (na, wer kennt das item aus wow in abgewandelter form?)


ka du suchti!!^^
@ razyl omg ichj lieg am boden(nein wirklich ich lieg aufm boden mein bett is scheiße und hab die matratze aufnb boden geklatscht nu xD)


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nein, die Party war grossteils Alkoholfrei (dafür gabs viele kreative Drinks).


Der Satz macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich will aber [Christenrippchen mit Biersauce] (na, wer kennt das item aus wow in abgewandelter form?)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich liebte dises Rezept in WoW. ICh weiss sogar nopch ganz genau, wo man die überall herbekommt^^ Sogar Hordler konnten dies bekommen^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich will aber [Christenrippchen in Biersauce] (na, wer kennt das item aus wow in abgewandelter form?)



eberrippchen?
ich spiel schon zulang nichtmehr, k.p 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> eberrippchen?
> ich spiel schon zulang nichtmehr, k.p
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


youve got OVA NINETHOUSAND POINTS!


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der Satz macht keinen Sinn.



Es gab begrenzt Alkohol. Allerding weiss ichs nicht genau, da ich an Alkohol nicht interessiert bin!
Aber es gab welche


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> youve got OVA NINETHOUSAND POINTS!



yay
was gibts dafür?


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> yay
> was gibts dafür?


einen [Tritt] in den arsch 
oder eine schmerzhafte Zahn [Pflege]


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> yay
> was gibts dafür?



Nen Keks O.o


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> yay
> was gibts dafür?


Ein alkoholfreies Bier.


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> @ razyl omg ichj lieg am boden(nein wirklich ich lieg aufm boden mein bett is scheiße und hab die matratze aufnb boden geklatscht nu xD)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ja nur die Wahrheit... 
Sowieso gibt ja viele, verschiedene Meinungen über das Züricher ICF...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

Man Kesha <3 Aber nix geht Über Miley <33333333333333


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> einen [Tritt] in den arsch
> oder eine schmerzhafte Zahn [Pflege]





Benji9 schrieb:


> Nen Keks O.o





Skatero schrieb:


> Ein alkoholfreies Bier.



is ja jetzt alles nicht so der renner :<


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DER schrieb:


> is ja jetzt alles nicht so der renner :<





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> is ja jetzt alles nicht so der renner :<


Bist du eigentlich nie zufrieden?


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Ihr habt immer nochnicht alle gesagt, wann und von wem ihr euren ersten richtigen Kuss erhalten habt! (und die Mutter zählt nicht, sowie andere ältere weibliche Verwandte)


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Man Kesha <3 Aber nix geht Über Miley <33333333333333


Wer wettet mit?
Sobald es ein Nacktfoto von Miley gibt, wird es sich Blade gefühlte 100 mal auf Posterpapier drucken lassen und es in ganz Berlin verteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer wettet mit?
> Sobald es ein Nacktfoto von Miley gibt, wird es sich Blade gefühlte 100 mal auf Posterpapier drucken lassen und es in ganz Berlin verteilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist Jeck das mach ich doch niemals Öffentlich das bleibt meins <3


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bist Jeck das mach ich doch niemals Öffentlich das bleibt meins <3


Spätestens innerhalb zwei Stunden ist es auf tausenden Blogs zu finden...


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bist Jeck das mach ich doch niemals Öffentlich das bleibt meins <3


Das wäre sowieso schon öffentlich, darüber musst du dir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr habt immer nochnicht alle gesagt, wann und von wem ihr euren ersten richtigen Kuss erhalten habt! (und die Mutter zählt nicht, sowie andere ältere weibliche Verwandte)


ehhm...ok es war von...ehm meiner ehm ehm ehm...naja ehm..Freundin...xD



Razyl schrieb:


> Wer wettet mit?
> Sobald es ein Nacktfoto von Miley gibt, wird es sich Blade gefühlte 100 mal auf Posterpapier drucken lassen und es in ganz Berlin verteilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich ich ich...naja dannach erhänge ich ihn aber ich ich ich!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bist du eigentlich nie zufrieden?



wärst du zufrieden wenn du ein alkoolfreies bier bekommst? Ó_ó


Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr habt immer nochnicht alle gesagt, wann und von wem ihr euren ersten richtigen Kuss erhalten habt! (und die Mutter zählt nicht, sowie andere ältere weibliche Verwandte)



freundin
aber zurzeit sehr glücklicher single 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wärst du zufrieden wenn du ein alkoolfreies bier bekommst? Ó_ó


Ich kann mir ja mein eigenes Bier mit Alkohol kaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Ihr vergasst: Name,Alter (von beidem) und Situation!


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr habt immer nochnicht alle gesagt, wann und von wem ihr euren ersten richtigen Kuss erhalten habt! (und die Mutter zählt nicht, sowie andere ältere weibliche Verwandte)


Muss ich das? Nö, von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich kann mir ja mein eigenes Bier mit Alkohol kaufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nurnoch knappe 2 monate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr vergasst: Name,Alter (von beidem) und Situation!


Hast du bei diener auch nich haha ownd by edou!!!


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr vergasst: Name,Alter (von beidem) und Situation!


telefonnummer, fax, handy, ip, körbschngröß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr vergasst: Name,Alter (von beidem) und Situation!


Am besten willst du noch Anschrift, Religionszugehörigkeit, wo geboren, wann genau geboren, Blutgruppe...


----------



## Petersburg (4. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich kann mir ja mein eigenes Bier mit Alkohol kaufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich dachte du kaufst den Alkohol immer dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nurnoch knappe 2 monate
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist genug Zeit um dich in den Wahnsinn zu treiben.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

wie ich heute Doch irgendwie ausgeschlafen habe


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr vergasst: Name,Alter (von beidem) und Situation!



jetzt forderst du aber meine grauen zellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anne
beide 13 
im ferienlager, in der tischtennishalle und wir waren kurz alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Ne, Name,Alter und Situation reicht. Mehr will ich echt nicht wissen! Obwoh.. die Num... NEINEIN! das reicht.


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ne, Name,Alter und Situation reicht. Mehr will ich echt nicht wissen! Obwoh.. die Num... NEINEIN! das reicht.


Ich mache da noch mal auf Edous Sache aufmerksam:
Den Namen deiner Partnerin hast du auch nicht genannt...


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> jetzt forderst du aber meine grauen zellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn man die versteckte Kamera nicht zählt, könnte man alleine sagen, aber wir wussten es eh schon alle. Genauer musst du es nicht beschreiben.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Anjuschka :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn man die versteckte Kamera nicht zählte, könnte man alleine sagen, aber wir wussten es eh schon alle. Genauer musst du es nicht beschreiben.



spanner :<


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> jetzt forderst du aber meine grauen zellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ehm bei mir war es Sylvanas...alter glaub 30 oder so es war in undercity...wir waren NICHT alleine xD


Nein im ernst

Name Maria
ehm 14
wo...ich glaub dass war inner schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Anjuschka :>


War ja irgendwie klar...


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> spanner :<


Hey das kam auf RTL! Ich habe es sicher nicht absichtlich geschaut.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Anjuschka :>



Russin oder Polin? :>


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Der Name alleine kommt vom Ausland, sie is in der Schweiz geboren und sprecht ein aktzentfreies Schweizerdeutsch.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hey das kam auf RTL! Ich habe es sicher nicht absichtlich geschaut.



die kriegen jetzt aber ne schöne klage von mir an den hals!


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die kriegen jetzt aber ne schöne klage von mir an den hals!


metaler werden als krank abgestempelt also ist es erlaubt es im tv zu zeigen somit verlierst du!!!^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Der Name alleine kommt vom Ausland, sie is in der Schweiz geboren und sprecht ein aktzentfreies Schweizerdeutsch.


Schweiz.... Christin... schweizerdeutsch
Das kann nichts werden... absolut nichts


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> metaler werden als krank abgestempelt also ist es erlaubt es im tv zu zeigen somit verlierst du!!!^^



mit 13 war ich aber noch kein metal0r


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schweiz.... Christin... schweizerdeutsch
> Das kann nichts werden... absolut nichts


Hey da passt nur Christin nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hey da passt nur Christin nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sry Skatero, aber die drei Sachen zusammen passen einfach nicht.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Razyl? Drückst du dich etwa von deiner Antwort?  Sonst müsstest du ja nich immer erwähnen, dass aus mir und meiner Freundin nix werden kann :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

Ololol^^


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mit 13 war ich aber noch kein metal0r


Aber du warst schon krank.



Razyl schrieb:


> Sry Skatero, aber die drei Sachen zusammen passen einfach nicht.


Kapier ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mit 13 war ich aber noch kein metal0r


du bist es aber heute!!^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber du warst schon krank.



und? :<
böses RTL


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Razyl? Drückst du dich etwa von deiner Antwort?  Sonst müsstest du ja nich immer erwähnen, dass aus mir und meiner Freundin nix werden kann :>


Warum sollte ich, in einem öffentlichem Forum, wie diesem hier, so etwas preisgeben? Dafür gibt es weitaus bessere Foren, als ein Forum für Online-Rollenspiele...


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Razyl is ausder Besucherlist verschunden... der hat sich verdrückt >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch ned. Gut so


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Razyl is ausder Besucherlist verschunden... der hat sich verdrückt >
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nö, aber ich geh gleich. Da ich morgen erneut Schule habe...


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Nunja, Razyl. In einem Forumfür Online-Rollenspiele kriegste die Chance die Meinungen von vielen verschiedenen Leute zu hören, welche nur eins gemeinsam haben.Rollespiele. Und das bringt anregende Diskussionen über allesmögliche (ausser WoW. Is nur ein Spam-loch dort)


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

ich hab noch 2 tage frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, Razyl. In einem Forumfür Online-Rollenspiele kriegste die Chance die Meinungen von vielen verschiedenen Leute zu hören, welche nur eins gemeinsam haben.Rollespiele. Und das bringt anregende Diskussionen über allesmögliche (ausser WoW. Is nur ein Spam-loch dort)


Auch in anderen Foren haben ich die Chance von vielen verschiedenen Leuten die Meinung zu hören, egal ob sie sich für Rollenspiele interessieren oder nicht. Ich bin mir so gut wie sicher, dass das nicht gerade der treffendste Punkt für so etwas ist...


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Soviele Menschen lesen den Nachtschwärmer, und sowenige trauen sich zu Schreiben :<

Edit: Der Typ mit dem höchsten Postcount auf ganz Buffed.de traut sich nicht, etwas zu schreiben. ich bin schon fast enttäuscht. Aber nur fast


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

mal sehn ob ich mich morgen nochmal drücken kann :>


----------



## Firun (4. Januar 2010)

nabend schwämer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Edit: Der Typ mit dem höchsten Postcount auf ganz Buffed.de traut sich nicht, etwas zu schreiben. ich bin schon fast enttäuscht. Aber nur fast



es geht hier immerhin um sein privat leben, das ist doch seine sache und sollte hier auch jeder respektieren wenn er darüber nicht reden will


moin firun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Soviele Menschen lesen den Nachtschwärmer, und sowenige trauen sich zu Schreiben :<
> 
> Edit: Der Typ mit dem höchsten Postcount auf ganz Buffed.de traut sich nicht, etwas zu schreiben. ich bin schon fast enttäuscht. Aber nur fast


Ähem, was ist das denn für eine Logik? "Boah, krass. Der Razyl hat nen höchsten Postcounter, also muss er auch etwas schreiben. Aber er tut es nicht, also bin ich enttäuscht."
Wie du es vielleicht mit bekommen hast, ich schreibe die ganze Zeit. Willkommen beim Lesen.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> es geht hier immerhin um sein privat leben, das ist doch seine sache und sollte hier auch jeder respektieren wenn er darüber nicht reden will



Dann Respektier ich sein privatleben, Yo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tag, Herr neuer Mod


----------



## Firun (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dann Respektier ich sein privatleben, Yo!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schon gar nicht mehr so neu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dann Respektier ich sein privatleben, Yo!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ehh... ja


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

Rofl... 
In jeden zweiten WoW-Thread gibt es weitaus schlimmere Worte als "Beschissen" und hier wird es entfernt. Leicht lächerlich...


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rofl...
> In jeden zweiten WoW-Thread gibt es weitaus schlimmere Worte als "Beschissen" und hier wird es entfernt. Leicht lächerlich...


 Is wie mit den Slums und den grösseren Städten wie London.
In den Slums gibt die Polizei irgendwann auf, und in normalen Stätden wie London überwacht man die normalen Bürger wo man nur kann.


----------



## Firun (4. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rofl...
> In jeden zweiten WoW-Thread gibt es weitaus schlimmere Worte als "Beschissen" und hier wird es entfernt. Leicht lächerlich...



halt doch mal den Ball flach, man kann immer ordentlich diskutieren aber wenn jemand anfängt solche wörter zu schreiben meint der nächste das er das auch soll/kann und somit wird die diskusion Kellerniveau erreichen und das muss doch nicht sein oder?


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2010)

sachtma... seit wann wird der Hauptstadthandelschannel egtl nur noch mit LFG nachrichten vollgespammt?

sogar auf den eng servern isses so -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> schon gar nicht mehr so neu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




stimmt schon voll abgenutzt und so :>


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> halt doch mal den Ball flach, man kann immer ordentlich diskutieren aber wenn jemand anfängt solche wörter zu schreiben meint der nächste das er das auch soll/kann und somit wird die diskusion Kellerniveau erreichen und das muss doch nicht sein oder?


Seine Logik war nun mal beschissen... 
Und die Diskussion hat schon längst Kellerniveau, genauso wie der gesamte Thread. Hier gibt es kein Niveau. Willkommen im Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2010)

hallo buffies. meine geschichte wurde ENDLICH weitergeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hallo buffies. meine geschichte wurde ENDLICH weitergeschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist endlich gestorben?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

ich spüre böses karma xD


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

meine konzentration fällt plötzlich auf 20% der originalkraft
mein körper wehrt sich langsam gegen die durchgemacht nacht^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

will mal jemand was lustiges schreiben? ich brauch neue quotes für meine signatur, die ist so leer :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich spüre böses karma xD



wieso das den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> will mal jemand was lustiges schreiben? ich brauch neue quotes für meine signatur, die ist so leer :<


Deine mutter ist wie ein chinaböller 50cent 1mal knallen xD


nich persöhnlich nehmen xD vll quotereif xD


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

chuck norris knows victorias secret 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: wers net checkt: ne unterwäsche firma heißt so


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wieso das den?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach nur so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

war jetzt nicht so der brüller edou  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (4. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seine Logik war nun mal beschissen...
> Und die Diskussion hat schon längst Kellerniveau, genauso wie der gesamte Thread. Hier gibt es kein Niveau. Willkommen im Nachtschwärmer.




Du hälst aber ganz schön viel von uns allen hier ,Danke für deine ehrliche Meinung ich werde sie mir merken.


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ach nur so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*hust* Gehen 2 Gnome im Schlingendorntal leveln. Plötzlich werden sie von Kannibalen gefangen genommen. Als sie am Kannibalen Lager angekommen sind sagt der eine Kannibale:" Ihr 2 sucht jetzt von einer Fruchtart 100 Stück und kommt wieder". Gehen die Gnome los und suchen. Der 1 kommt wieder mit Johannisbeeren. Sagt der Kannibale:" du schiebst dir jetzt die 100 beeren in den Hintern ohne zu lachen, sonst Fressen wir dich. Der 1 Gnom schob sich eine nach der anderen Beere in den Hinter. Ab der 99 beere fing er laut an zu lachen. Da sagt der Kannibale:" Du hast gelacht, nun werden wir dich Fressen, wieso hast du eig. gelacht?" Sagt der 1. Gnom:" ich hab da hinten meinen Kumpel Wassermelonen Sammeln sehen".*hust*

besser?? aber für sigi zu groß XD


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> *hust* Gehen 2 Gnome im Schlingendorntal leveln. Plötzlich werden sie von Kannibalen gefangen genommen. Als sie am Kannibalen Lager angekommen sind sagt der eine Kannibale:" Ihr 2 sucht jetzt von einer Fruchtart 100 Stück und kommt wieder". Gehen die Gnome los und suchen. Der 1 kommt wieder mit Johannisbeeren. Sagt der Kannibale:" du schiebst dir jetzt die 100 beeren in den Hintern ohne zu lachen, sonst Fressen wir dich. Der 1 Gnom schob sich eine nach der anderen Beere in den Hinter. Ab der 99 beere fing er laut an zu lachen. Da sagt der Kannibale:" Du hast gelacht, nun werden wir dich Fressen, wieso hast du eig. gelacht?" Sagt der 1. Gnom:" ich hab da hinten meinen Kumpel Wassermelonen Sammeln sehen".*hust*
> 
> besser?? aber für sigi zu groß XD


der is älter als deine oma >.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> *hust* Gehen 2 Gnome im Schlingendorntal leveln. Plötzlich werden sie von Kannibalen gefangen genommen. Als sie am Kannibalen Lager angekommen sind sagt der eine Kannibale:" Ihr 2 sucht jetzt von einer Fruchtart 100 Stück und kommt wieder". Gehen die Gnome los und suchen. Der 1 kommt wieder mit Johannisbeeren. Sagt der Kannibale:" du schiebst dir jetzt die 100 beeren in den Hintern ohne zu lachen, sonst Fressen wir dich. Der 1 Gnom schob sich eine nach der anderen Beere in den Hinter. Ab der 99 beere fing er laut an zu lachen. Da sagt der Kannibale:" Du hast gelacht, nun werden wir dich Fressen, wieso hast du eig. gelacht?" Sagt der 1. Gnom:" ich hab da hinten meinen Kumpel Wassermelonen Sammeln sehen".*hust*
> 
> besser?? aber für sigi zu groß XD



alter witz ist alt


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> der is älter als deine oma >.<


gz?


----------



## TaroEld (4. Januar 2010)

122k Posts in diesem Thread und ich hab noch nie hier reingepostet o_O


----------



## Petersburg (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> will mal jemand was lustiges schreiben? ich brauch neue quotes für meine signatur, die ist so leer :<



Muuuuuh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du kommst nicht vorbei!

Möge die Macht mit dir sein!

Lol


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

TaroEld schrieb:


> 122k Posts in diesem Thread und ich hab noch nie hier reingepostet o_O


du hast in deinem leben echt was verpasst


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Du hälst aber ganz schön viel von uns allen hier ,Danke für deine ehrliche Meinung ich werde sie mir merken.


Hm, den Satz habe ich sogar schon mehrmals geschrieben. Vielleicht hier und da immer mal leicht abgewandelt, aber immer mit der gleichen Aussage. Und merk sie dir Ruhig, ich kann sie dir auch als .txt schicken...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

Morgen schule Mittwoch kein sport weil ich früher gehn darf weil die heizung umgebaut wird LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (4. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Morgen schule Mittwoch kein sport weil ich früher gehn darf weil die heizung umgebaut wird LOL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab noch bis Donnerstag Ferien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

TaroEld schrieb:


> 122k Posts in diesem Thread und ich hab noch nie hier reingepostet o_O



jetzt schon


----------



## TaroEld (4. Januar 2010)

Awrr, der zählt ned. :<


----------



## Vrocas (4. Januar 2010)

The Village ist total langweilig :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

TaroEld schrieb:


> Awrr, der zählt ned. :<



hah,doch!
jetzt gehörst du zu den verdammten nachtschwärm0rn


----------



## Petersburg (4. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> The Village ist total langweilig :<



Das hab ich schohn beim ersten mal gemerkt als es auf Pro7 lief


----------



## TaroEld (4. Januar 2010)

Damnit :[ Naja, muss ich wohl mit leben... q.q


----------



## Breakyou (4. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Morgen schule Mittwoch kein sport weil ich früher gehn darf weil die heizung umgebaut wird LOL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



habt ihr schon wieder Schule? O.o
ich hab noch bis zum 10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

ich fühl mich als müsste ich aus meinem kopf kacken, ich glaube ich sollte schlaf in erwägung ziehen >.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich fühl mich als müsste ich aus meinem kopf kacken, ich glaube ich sollte schlaf in erwägung ziehen >.<



WOLLT IHR DEN TOTALEN SCHLAF?!


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> WOLLT IHR DEN TOTALEN SCHLAF?!


wenn du so fragt, kanns nur negativ sein


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenn du so fragt, kanns nur negativ sein



hey, ich hab keine schmerzen wegen schlafentzug, du schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2010)

bin weg n8


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

Schmerzen wegen schlafentzug Bleib ma 4 tage hinternander wach das is hart ......


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> hey, ich hab keine schmerzen wegen schlafentzug, du schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab keine schmerzen, ich muss nur aus dem kopf kacken und meine konzentration lässt nach (du solltest diesesn post mal sehen, wenn ich ihn nicht korrigiere)


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hab keine schmerzen, ich muss nur aus dem kopf kacken und meine konzentration lässt nach (du solltest diesesn post mal sehen, wenn ich ihn nicht korrigiere)



aus dem kopf kacken?


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> aus dem kopf kacken?


da is son druck drauf! :<

btw, mir is in der werbung was aufgefallen:
'Ich halt den Stuhl warm' kann man so und so verstehen


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> da is son druck drauf! :<
> 
> btw, mir is in der werbung was aufgefallen:
> 'Ich halt den Stuhl warm' kann man so und so verstehen



oder die werbung von dem möbelhaus
die mit dem roten stuhl 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> da is son druck drauf! :<
> 
> btw, mir is in der werbung was aufgefallen:
> 'Ich halt den Stuhl warm' kann man so und so verstehen




welche werbung du meinen? O_o


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> welche werbung du meinen? O_o


bei vox sone programmvorschau


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei vox sone programmvorschau



Ohmeingott


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

heut ist echt net mein tag, hab mich so hart vor ner schüssel salat erschreckt, dass ich schluckauf bekommen habe :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> heut ist echt net mein tag, hab mich so hart vor ner schüssel salat erschreckt, dass ich schluckauf bekommen habe :<



vor salat?


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> vor salat?


schlimmer, ne schüssel salat
zur rauche esse ich sie jetzt


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> schlimmer, ne schüssel salat
> zur rauche esse ich sie jetzt



meine schüssel salat ganz oben war lecker :3


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

http://woafor.wacken.com/member.php?u=2809
im wacken forum gibts einen mit 65k posts
und er wohnt in münser :O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

ich will nicht in die schule macht was D:


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich will nicht in die schule macht was D:



anzünden?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> anzünden?



naja ich würde mir freiwillig was brechen lassen :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

das darfst du aber selber machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bin weg, nacht


----------



## Arosk (4. Januar 2010)

ich bin eingeschlafen <.<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

Ah zam is da :>


----------



## Arosk (4. Januar 2010)

OMG!



> Der Zugriff auf das Forum wurde für diesen Account gesperrt.
> 
> Art der Sperre: 	Temporary
> Läuft ab: 	11.01.2010 17:31:58 CET
> Grund der Sperre: 	Obszöne/vulgäre oder unangebrachte Sprache in Beiträgen


----------



## Petersburg (4. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich bin eingeschlafen <.<



xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> OMG!


buffed oder offizielles wow?


edit: brainlag, türlich net buffed sonst wärst net da


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> OMG!




wie? O_o


----------



## Arosk (4. Januar 2010)

Im Offi Forum...

Ich hab geschrieben, das ich jemand gerne in sein Gesicht sch...en würde...


----------



## Kronas (4. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Im Offi Forum...
> 
> Ich hab geschrieben, das ich jemand gerne in sein Gesicht sch...en würde...


aus in etwa dem selben grund wie dem arosk könig thread: langeweile?


----------



## Lillyan (4. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Im Offi Forum...


Dann hättest du hier genau so ein Problem :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Im Offi Forum...
> 
> Ich hab geschrieben, das ich jemand gerne in sein Gesicht sch...en würde...



LoL Du bist auchn xD


----------



## Arosk (4. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> aus in etwa dem selben grund wie dem arosk könig thread: langeweile?



Nein, ich schick dir den Link... MOM

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...84829&sid=3

Grund lässt sich schwer erklären... ich sag einfach nur das dieser jemand sehr arrogant und ätzend ist.

Das mit dem Thread hier war eher weil ich zuviel getrunken hab um wachzubleiben... Blödsinn macht man immer mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (4. Januar 2010)

en xD


----------



## Arosk (4. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> en xD



en? ^^


----------



## Qonix (4. Januar 2010)

Buahahaha gerade bei Abenteuer Auto ging es um Bussen. Welches europäische Land hat die höchsten Bussen. Da sagen die 2 Typen von der Show sie können sich nicht vorstellen das wer höhere Bussen als Deutschland hat. Wir Schweizer lachen uns über eure Bussen kaputt. Wo wir bei uns bereits den Führerscheon abgebenen gibt bei euch noch nicht mal 100 Euro Busse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber am teuersten ist Finnland. Rote Ampel überfahren = 660 Euro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (4. Januar 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Aber am teuersten ist Finnland. Rote Ampel überfahren = 660 Euro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja die arme ampel :/


----------



## Qonix (4. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nieder mit den Ampeln und den Blitzern


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2010)

gott ich hab erst überlegt was der schwachsinn soll von wegen welches Land hat die höheren Busse  XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Januar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> gott ich hab erst überlegt was der schwachsinn soll von wegen welches Land hat die höheren Busse  XD


ich auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dachte zuerst wtf bei welchem bus muss man denn den führerschein abgeben??^^


----------



## Qonix (5. Januar 2010)

gibts bei uns in der Schweiz nicht und brauchen wir auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Januar 2010)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> das nächse mal mit scharfem ß probieren..



Buße? Die Buße? Nix ß oder so!


----------



## Vrocas (5. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich gebltzdingst werde...

würde ich das blitzdings einfach mitnehmen :<
falls es da frei rum steht


----------



## jolk (5. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Buße? Die Buße? Nix ß oder so!



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bu%C3%9Fe

laut wiki wohl

naja die armen schweizer... ich mag ß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit.: link verbuggt... gebt einfach bei google oder wikipedia "Buße" ein


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. Januar 2010)

ick sage nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (5. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ick sage nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch, Gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Januar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bu%C3%9Fe
> 
> laut wiki wohl
> 
> ...



Wir reden von BUSSEN, die schreibt man mit 2 SS in der Mehrzahl.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wir reden von BUSSEN, die schreibt man mit 2 SS in der Mehrzahl.


2 ss wäre aber busssse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (5. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wir reden von BUSSEN, die schreibt man mit 2 SS in der Mehrzahl.



aber mit ß im singular...zumindestens im deutschen


----------



## Vrocas (5. Januar 2010)

Da will man mal seine Ferien von der Schule genießen und dann kommt ihr -.-"


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> aber mit ß im singular...zumindestens im deutschen



Wovon redest du?
Ein Bus. 
Nicht: ein Buß.
Wir reden über dieses große Ding, das Leute transportieren kann. Ist dir schon klar, oder?



Vrocas schrieb:


> Da will man mal seine Ferien von der Schule genießen und dann kommt ihr -.-"


Dann stirb halt dumm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> 2 ss wäre aber busssse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ops xD


----------



## jolk (5. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wovon redest du?
> Ein Bus.
> Nicht: ein Buß.
> Wir reden über dieses große Ding, das Leute transportieren kann. Ist dir schon klar, oder?



les Qonix beitrag nochmal ganz genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Januar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> les Qonix beitrag nochmal ganz genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt hab ichs kapiert xD Hab mich schon gewundert warum Busse strafen zahlen müssen..


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> les Qonix beitrag nochmal ganz genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"lies" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> les Qonix beitrag nochmal ganz genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Awwww :/
Dann hab ich den Beitrag von Arosk falsch verstanden.
*In den Duden schau*


----------



## jolk (5. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> "lies"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmpf... naja jetzt ist es eh zu spät es noch zu berichtigen

ihr habt mich lange genug aufgehalten :/ muss morgen früh raus-> gute nacht euch allen


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

wtf in meinem Duden steht nicht die Merhzahl von Buße o0


----------



## Ol@f (5. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> wtf in meinem Duden steht nicht die Merhzahl von Buße o0


Es gibt auch nur den Singular.


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Es gibt auch nur den Singular.



Wirklich?
Eine Buße.
Zwei Buße?


----------



## Arosk (5. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wirklich?
> Eine Buße.
> Zwei Buße?



Man sagt nicht Zwei Buße ... Er betreibt Buße. Die Gruppe betreit Buße.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Januar 2010)

Abend^^


Hoffentlich wird mein Krieger noch 80!

wtf wieso bin im ich Forum wenn ich leveln muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Abend^^
> 
> 
> Hoffentlich wird mein Krieger noch 80!
> ...


cuz u r stupid


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Man sagt nicht Zwei Buße ... Er betreibt Buße. Die Gruppe betreit Buße.



Ohhh ich verstehs. Ich merk aber wie mein Gehirn es immer noch nicht aktzeptieren will. Ich glaube 5 Jahre einsame Meditation in einer Höhle unter nem Wasserfall sollte reichen...


----------



## Vrocas (5. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wovon redest du?
> Ein Bus.
> Nicht: ein Buß.
> Wir reden über dieses große Ding, das Leute transportieren kann. Ist dir schon klar, oder?
> ...



Was bringt es wenn ich schlau sterbe??


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Was bringt es wenn ich schlau sterbe??



Nichts. Aber in der Zeit davor wirds dir was bringen.


----------



## Arosk (5. Januar 2010)

so, bin mal weg, haut rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> so, bin mal weg, haut rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (5. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Nichts. Aber in der Zeit davor wirds dir was bringen.



Damit ich mich von Leuten wie dir net beleidigen lassen muss??


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2010)

ich meld mich auch ma ab 

gute nacht


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Damit ich mich von Leuten wie dir net beleidigen lassen muss??



Erstens hab ich dich hier nirgends beleidigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweitens: Wissen -> Macht

Ich versuch dir hier nicht in einem Spammerthread deine Lebenseinstellungen umzuändern...


----------



## Vrocas (5. Januar 2010)

1. hab ich nie gesagt du hättest mich beleidigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Liegst du leider falsch.

Ich versuch dir hier nicht in deiner Lebenseinstellung dein Spammerthread umzuändern


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> 1. hab ich nie gesagt du hättest mich beleidigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich merk schon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht.


----------



## Vrocas (5. Januar 2010)

was merkst du schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2010)

so epic der typ xD


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Januar 2010)

hahahaha was für ein scheiß -.-


----------



## Reo_MC (5. Januar 2010)

Nabend!!!12311!


----------



## Reo_MC (5. Januar 2010)

Okay! Niemand da! Haut doch ab! Brauche euch nich!

Afk kacken


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2010)

gl bei den drops 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Januar 2010)

so ich bin auch mal weg gn8


----------



## Lillyan (5. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wer das liest,  wird mich flamen


Nein, bannen

Und auf (statt dem neuen Thread hätte man auch einfach nen Mod anschreiben können...)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Januar 2010)

is lekraan jetz durch :O ?


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Juuuhuuuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2010)

lol @ lillyan


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (5. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein, bannen
> 
> Und auf (statt dem neuen Thread hätte man auch einfach nen Mod anschreiben können...)


Dachte der wäre voill schönheit...^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2010)

Tjo, Lekraan hat damit nur mal wieder beweisen, was ich schon vor Weihnachten angesprochen habe... 
Naja, guten Abend


----------



## Petersburg (5. Januar 2010)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Don't f*ck with the Nachtschwärmer, we will f*ck you! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2010)

Neuer Blogeintrag \o/


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2010)

Wie geil Ichigo kriegt von nem kleinen Maedchen eins aufs Maul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich liebe Bleach...


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Neuer Blogeintrag \o/



Würdest du auch Reviews für Konsolenspiele schreiben, würde ich mich sogar vielleicht für deine Seite engagieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber so? Niemals! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2010)




----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Würdest du auch Reviews für Konsolenspiele schreiben, würde ich mich sogar vielleicht für deine Seite engagieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer hat jemals gesagt, dass ich keine dafür schreibe?


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer hat jemals gesagt, dass ich keine dafür schreibe?



Ich weiß nicht. Bis jetzt hast du nur PC-Versionen gebracht, oder?


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. Bis jetzt hast du nur PC-Versionen gebracht, oder?


Hm, weil es vllt. für die Wii keine sehr guten Titel gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und eine PS3 schaff ich mir vllt., nur vllt., erst dieses Jahr an... obwohl ich glaube, eine Rechneraufrüstung vorgeht


----------



## Thoor (5. Januar 2010)

*Guten Abend​*


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, weil es vllt. für die Wii keine sehr guten Titel gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmmm, kann ich verstehen. Naja, vielleicht werd ich mal was einreichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spätestens wenn FFXIII rauskommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> *Guten Abend​*


Argh! *panik*
Thoor hat scheinbar gute laune...das kann nur eins bedeuten...

Die Heavens Forenmetalhellokittygnom of Hell apokalypse beginnt!


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hmmm, kann ich verstehen. Naja, vielleicht werd ich mal was einreichen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


:X dauert ja noch etwas...


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> :X dauert ja noch etwas...



Sag das den Leuten von Square 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Argh! *panik*
> Thoor hat scheinbar gute laune...das kann nur eins bedeuten...
> 
> Die Heavens Forenmetalhellokittygnom of Hell apokalypse beginnt!


mach mich nicht wütend!

*finger beginnt rot zu leuchten*


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Sag das den Leuten von Square
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, mich interessiert das SPiel nicht so. Ist nicht mein Stil, vor allem nicht der Rollenspieltyp den ich bevorzuge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> mach mich nicht wütend!
> 
> *finger beginnt rot zu leuchten*


Decepticons...Rueckzug!


----------



## Thoor (5. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, mich interessiert das SPiel nicht so. Ist nicht mein Stil, vor allem nicht der Rollenspieltyp den ich bevorzuge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab bis jetzt alle (nötigen) FF Teile gespielt und bin von keinem enttäuscht worden. Die jeweiligen Stories werden einfach so genial und tiefgründig erzählt, ich bekam bei jedem Schluss richtig Gänsehaut und das haben nicht viele Spiele bei mir geschafft. Bei den Teilen X und X-2 wurde z.B. sogar eine eigene Sprache erfunden, (glaub die heißt Al Bhed) die dazu beigetragen hat, dass du mehr von der Hauptsperson kennenlernst und und und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss dich hier zu einem FF Spielen konvertieren!!! Besorg dir eine Ps2 und ich sag dir welche Spiele du spielen sollst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2010)

X war so geil...^^ auch wenn mir diese kämpfe an sich nich so gefallen hab ich extra gezockt, um die story zu erleben^^


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> X war so geil...^^ auch wenn mir diese kämpfe an sich nich so gefallen hab ich extra gezockt, um die story zu erleben^^



Stimmt. Wenn ich ein Rollenspiel spiele will ich auch eine ergreifende Story. Bei so etwas wie Borderlands könnte ich nie längere Zeit hängen bleiben.


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt alle (nötigen) FF Teile gespielt und bin von keinem enttäuscht worden. Die jeweiligen Stories werden einfach so genial und tiefgründig erzählt, ich bekam bei jedem Schluss richtig Gänsehaut und das haben nicht viele Spiele bei mir geschafft. Bei den Teilen X und X-2 wurde z.B. sogar eine eigene Sprache erfunden, (glaub die heißt Al Bhed) die dazu beigetragen hat, dass du mehr von der Hauptsperson kennenlernst und und und
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nö, versucht Square seit ein paar Jahren, aber dieser, aus meiner Sicht, unschöne Grafikstil (Asia-Style), das langweilige Kampf-System bringen es halt nicht... und da bringt es auch die Story nicht mehr. Ich spiel da lieber ein Dragon Age oder ein Mass Effect 2 *sabber*


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, versucht Square seit ein paar Jahren, aber dieser, aus meiner Sicht, unschöne Grafikstil (Asia-Style), das langweilige Kampf-System bringen es halt nicht...


ganz ehrlich? ich mags auch nicht, aber die story hat mich echt dazu gebracht es weiterzuzocken, was ich nicht gedacht hätte^^


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich spiel da lieber ein Dragon Age oder ein Mass Effect 2 *sabber*



Das sind dann aber meiner Meinung nach wieder zwei andere Welten. Obwohl Bioware natürlich alle Kontrahenden vom Rollenspieltreppchen geschubst hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Januar 2010)

ahoi


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2010)

abend


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich? ich mags auch nicht, aber die story hat mich echt dazu gebracht es weiterzuzocken, was ich nicht gedacht hätte^^


Bei mir aber nicht. Da muss auch ein gutes Kampfdesign dahinterstehen und vor allem nicht dieser unschöne Asia-Style... den verfluchte ich schon bei Aion...


----------



## Reo_MC (5. Januar 2010)

Njom njom njom!

Servus zusammen! Hab mir heute Platoon besorgt weil der so geil sein soll <.<
Jetzt steh ich vor der Entscheidung: spamm0r ich hier noch n bisschen lustig rum oder guck ich den Film?


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber meiner Meinung nach wieder zwei andere Welten. Obwohl Bioware natürlich alle Kontrahenden vom Rollenspieltreppchen geschubst hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, auch Rollenspiele. Und Rollenspiel muss sich mit Rollenspiel messen, außer es sind Action-Rollenspiele, die auf ein vollkommen anderes System zurückgreifen.


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bei mir aber nicht. Da muss auch ein gutes Kampfdesign dahinterstehen und vor allem nicht dieser unschöne Asia-Style... den verfluchte ich schon bei Aion...



Kennst du Kingdom Hearts btw?


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Kennst du Kingdom Hearts btw?


Ja, hat mir auch nicht gefallen.


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, hat mir auch nicht gefallen.



Och menno :/
Ich wills jetzt auch nicht weiter ausführen, aber die Story war auch dort eine Explosion an Emotionen und hat wirklich das beste Ende, das es gibt. Mit Abstand....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *In Erinnerungen schwelg*


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Och menno :/
> Ich wills jetzt auch nicht weiter ausführen, aber die Story war auch dort eine Explosion an Emotionen und hat wirklich das beste Ende, das es gibt. Mit Abstand....
> 
> 
> ...


Und trotzdem gefällt es mir nicht... das Kampfsystem ist so langweilig... Ich bleib bei den guten, alten Rollenspielen und werde mir wohl keine weiteren Japano-RPG's ansehen


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und trotzdem gefällt es mir nicht... das Kampfsystem ist so langweilig... Ich bleib bei den guten, alten Rollenspielen und werde mir wohl keine weiteren Japano-RPG's ansehen



Und wie siehts mit Spielen a la Fallout 3 und Borderlands aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit Spielen a la Fallout 3 und Borderlands aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fallout 3, Oblivion, Morrowind -- nie, nie wieder. Ich weiß nicht, was da alle haben, aber Bethesda hat bei allen gezeigt, dass sich eine riesige Welt, schlecht verbauen lässt mit einer richtig spannenden Story und guten Nebenquests (*huhu Gothic und Risen*)
Borderlands - nicht gespielt. Scheint aber nur im Ko-Op gut zu sein.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Januar 2010)

fallout 3 ist genial!


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2010)

Abend

ich hab Fallout 3 nie richtig gespielt 
das gefiel mir iwie nich


----------



## Petersburg (5. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> fallout 3 ist genial!



nur wenns uncut ist


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2010)

ich hab hunger aufn big rösti!


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fallout 3, Oblivion, Morrowind -- nie, nie wieder. Ich weiß nicht, was da alle haben, aber Bethesda hat bei allen gezeigt, dass sich eine riesige Welt, schlecht verbauen lässt mit einer richtig spannenden Story und guten Nebenquests



Absolutes /sign
Ich habe mich EINMAL durch die Story von Fallout gequält. Komplett durch, weil meine Freunde mir versichert haben, dass , wenn ich es erst mal richtig gespielt habe, es zu schätzen weiß. Nichts ist und die Argumente hast du ja schon genannt. Das gleiche mit Oblivion. Oblivion hab ich zwei wochen nach Fallout angespielt, bis mir nach 30 Minuten aufgefallen ist, dass es sich um das gleiche Spiel handelt, nur knapp 1000 Jahre vor der Zeit von Fallout.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hab hunger aufn big rösti!


hatte gestern einen, find, der schmeckt nich so top...^^


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> hatte gestern einen, find, der schmeckt nich so top...^^


dann esse ich lieber nie einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann esse ich lieber nie einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wäre besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Januar 2010)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2010)

Brilles Sig wird immer größer und größer \o/


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Januar 2010)

Ich hasse in unserer "großen" Wohnung allein zu sein...


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

Juhuu, ich bin zu wie 1000 Russen, noch wer derart betrunken? Das wage ich zu bezweifeln ^^

Der Gehalt dieses Posts? Klar, der tendiert nicht nur gegen null, der is einfach unterirdisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage:

Seit neuestem, werden die Beiträge in welchem Forum auch immer bei mir nichtmehr "normal" angezeigt.

Ich hab nur noch ne Auflistung und muss jeden Beitrag wenn ich ihn denn lesen will, einzeln anklicken. Was ist da los? Illuminati?


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Juhuu, ich bin zu wie 1000 Russen, noch wer derart betrunken? Das wage ich zu bezweifeln ^^
> 
> Der Gehalt dieses Posts? Klar, der tendiert nicht nur gegen null, der is einfach unterirdisch
> 
> ...


überm ersten post der seite ich ein schaltfeld namens einstellungen
da unter anzeigeart


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Januar 2010)

Wärest du zu wie 1000 Russen wärest du tot und würdest keinen scheiß schreiben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

lol, allen Gesetzten der Natur zum Trotz, hab ich die Einstellung tatsächlich heute nochma ändern können , thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wärest du zu wie 1000 Russen wärest du tot und würdest keinen scheiß schreiben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...geschweige denn denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

frage mich nur, wie sich das von heute auf morgen allein verstellt hat...illuminati eben XD


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2010)

So Nacht...


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> frage mich nur, wie sich das von heute auf morgen allein verstellt hat...illuminati eben XD


vielleicht eine stockbesoffene flaschenpost? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

> vielleicht eine stockbesoffene flaschenpost?



Hmm, das ist nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So Nacht...



Viele liebe Albträume...


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

lol


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2010)

niemand im icq spielt vier gewinnt mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

> niemand im icq spielt vier gewinnt mit mir




Fu hab leider keinen icq acc dabei bin ich 4gewinnt nerd ^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

Munstrum is kinderkacke, da gewinn ich fast immer


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> niemand im icq spielt vier gewinnt mit mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gieve mna numm0r


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Fu hab leider keinen icq acc dabei bin ich 4gewinnt nerd ^^


600 spiele gegen den ipod vier gewinnt computer auf schwer (80% win) sprechen für sich und natürlich meine 90-100% winquoten gegen diverse buffeduser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: 279546938


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

aber irgendwann weis man halt auch, wie sone programmierte scheisse tickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

4gewinnt rockt, is die vorstufe zu schach XD


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2010)

vier gewinnt ist übrigens ein sogenanntes gelöstes spiel
man kann nur gewinnen, wenn man anfängt und in die mitte setzt (insofern man perfekt (was nur der computer kann) spielt)
eine spalte abseits von der mitte wirds eind draw, jeder andere loose


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> 4gewinnt rockt, is die vorstufe zu schach XD



Hör auf zu spamm0rn und benutzt die edit Funktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

bei Giga war ich mal regestriert, da gabs u.A auch 4gewinnt...Seit es den Sender (leider leider) nichtmehr gibt, hab ich da aufgehört...


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2010)

http://homepages.cwi.nl/~tromp/c4/c4.html

so, das ding spielt perfekt (auf PLAY drücken, startet java applikation)
100% winquote... hat das ding gegen mich (auch wenns manchmal nur züge vom draw weg war, 2 mal sogar fast ein win, aber der computer hat mich in wenigen zügen überrumpelt)


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

> ier gewinnt ist übrigens ein sogenanntes gelöstes spiel
> man kann nur gewinnen, wenn man anfängt und in die mitte setzt (insofern man perfekt (was nur der computer kann) spielt)
> eine spalte abseits von der mitte wirds eind draw, jeder andere loose



Jap, aber das ist die mathematische theorie...wenn man anfängt, hat man ungleich bessere Karten aber du kannst durchaus auch dann gewinnen,wenn du nicht anfängst...kommt immer auf den Gegner an ^^


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Jap, aber das ist die mathematische theorie...wenn man anfängt, hat man ungleich bessere Kareten aber du kannst surchaus auch dann gewinnen,wenn du nicht anfängst...kommt immer auf den Gegner an ^^


ich rede vom perfekten computer, den es auch in meinem link gibt


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

Dein link funtzt bei mir leider nicht. hab java installiert aber funtzt nicht das Spiel. Wenn du nen echten Gegner willst, dann zie dir "Munstrum" .

Darauf bin ich damals nur deshalb aufmerksam geworden, weil mir unterstellt wurde ich würde mit Hilfe dieses prg`s cheaten ^^


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Dein link funtzt bei mir leider nicht. hab java installiert aber funtzt nicht das Spiel. Wenn du nen echten Gegner wilst, dann zie dir "Munstrum" .
> 
> Darauf bin ich damals nur deshalb aufmerksam geworden, weil mir unterstellt wurde ich würde mit Hilfe dieses prg`s cheaten ^^


link zu munstrum, finde keins


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

gib ma "Munstrum 4gewinnt" ein und du hast 1000 links zu dem besten mir bekannten 4gewinnt prg


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2010)

machen wir mal ein munstrum vs perfekter java


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

"Mustrum" heisst das Ding, sry^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

ich kann dein Ding leider nicht spielen. Versuch du erstma gegen Mustrum zu gewinnen ^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (5. Januar 2010)

Wo wir grad' beim perfekten Computer sind, kann man beim Schach, gegen einen perfekten Gegner gewinnen, oder höchstens gleichstand machen, wie auch immer das gehen mag.


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> ich kann dein Ding leider nicht spielen. Versuch du erstma gegen Mustrum zu gewinnen ^^


ich schaff kein java vs mustrum, ich versau das immer mit meiner maus^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

> Wo wir grad' beim perfekten Computer sind, kann man beim Schach, gegen einen perfekten Gegner gewinnen, oder höchstens gleichstand machen, wie auch immer das gehen mag.



Wenn es beim Schach den "perfekten Gegner" gibt, dann ist das sicher keine Maschiene...Findest du aber den "Perfekten Gegner", dann wirst du immer verliern ^^


----------



## Skatero (5. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> 600 spiele gegen den ipod vier gewinnt computer auf schwer (80% win) sprechen für sich und natürlich meine 90-100% winquoten gegen diverse buffeduser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Unentschieden... Es war Unentschieden!

Munstrum ist doch gar nicht so schwer... Hätte ihn ja fast geschlagen.


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2010)

das war irgendwie sinnlos, hab java beginnen lassen und es muss ja gewinnen, lol
diesmal links von mitte, wenn mustrum perfekt spielt muss es draw werden


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

> ich schaff kein java vs mustrum, ich versau das immer mit meiner maus^^



Versuch ma weiter bitte , erst jetzt raffe ich was du willst ^^ Mustrum wird gewinnen


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (5. Januar 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Wenn es beim Schach den "perfekten Gegner" gibt, dann ist das sicher keine Maschiene...Findest du aber den "Perfekten Gegner", dann wirst du immer verliern ^^



Ich denk' nicht, dass der beste Schachspieler 10'000 von 10'000 Spielen verlieren würde, ich bin mir sicher, dass es 20-30 Unentschieden geben würde, oder ist das beim Schach eigentlich Möglich.


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Versuch ma weiter bitte , erst jetzt raffe ich was du willt ^^ Mustrum wird gewinnen


geht ja nicht, java spielt perfekt und starte java mitte
jetzt versuch ich 1 weiter links oder rechts von mitte, dann muss es draw sein wenn mustrum perfekt ist


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

Mustrum ist nicht perfekt. ich sagte ja: hab selbst schon oft gegen gewonnen. aber: ist das beste mir bekannte 4gewinnt prg


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Mustrum ist nicht perfekt. ich sagte ja: hab selbst schon oft gegen gewonnen. aber: ist das beste mir bekannte 4gewinnt prg


und warum hat mustrum grade ein draw gegen java gespielt, wo das nur ein perfekter computer schaffen dürfte?


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

keine mathematische wahrscheinlichkeit ist jemals so genila wie ein mensch!!

ich bin sicher nicht intelektuell oder so(gott bewahre XD)....ich bin durchschnittlich begabt und alles nur kein genie...aber wir sind nunmalin der Lage, auch mal um die Ecke zu denken.

Jedes prg ist zu besiegen wenn man sich nur ne zeit damit beschäftigt und lernt, wie es "tickt"


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2010)

http://www.online-spiel.net/

da kann man wohl spielen, nimm als namen mal flaschenpost und ich kann dich wohl zu nem vier gewinnt einladen (keine registrierung wie ich das sehe)


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

> und warum hat mustrum grade ein draw gegen java gespielt, wo das nur ein perfekter computer schaffen dürfte?



Draw is doch gut wenn dein Java- ding angefangen hat, war das das beste, was rauszuhohlen war


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (5. Januar 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Jedes prg ist zu besiegen wenn man sich nur ne zeit damit beschäftigt und lernt, wie es "tickt"


Grobe Verallgemeinerung. Ich denke, du schaffst es nicht, gegen einen perfekten Computer zu gewinnen, bei Tick Tack Toe !
Sogar gegen Menschen unmöglich, da es viiieel zu einfach ist, versuch da 'mal einen Computer auszutricksen.


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Draw is doch gut wenn dein Java- ding angefangen hat, war das das beste, was rauszuhohlen war


http://www.online-spiel.net/
hau rein!


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

spiel ich grad gegen dich? ^^


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> spiel ich grad gegen dich? ^^


hast du schon gezogen? das laggt höllisch


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

eben und des ist auch nicht original 4gewinnt


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> eben und des ist auch nicht original 4gewinnt


8x8 <.<

edit: bin off, hol dir mal bis morgen icq^^

edit2: und adde 279546938


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

mach den nächsten zug ^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

ich kann nix machen, du bist am zug


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

erennechst du gard die wahrscheinlichkeit mit der du siegst? jup, da würd ich auc aufgeben XD


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

> edit: bin off, hol dir mal bis morgen icq^^




Omg, hab ich überlesen aber is ja klar: "Off" war er esrt, nachdem klar war, dass er losen würde! XD


----------



## Skatero (5. Januar 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Omg, hab ich überlesen aber is ja klar: "Off" war er esrt, nachdem klar war, dass er losen würde! XD


Es gibt übrigens auch eine Edit-Funktion.


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

> Es gibt übrigens auch eine Edit-Funktion.



Und was macht man damit?


----------



## Petersburg (5. Januar 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Omg, hab ich überlesen aber is ja klar: "Off" war er esrt, nachdem klar war, dass er losen würde! XD



GZ zum 4-fach post! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Und was macht man damit?



Deine Beiträge editieren, damit du nicht z.B. vier mal hintereinander posten musst?


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

> [Deine Beiträge editieren, damit du nicht z.B. vier mal hintereinander posten musst? 				 				 				/quote]
> 
> lol, ihr habt ja recht...sry dafür... XD


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

in diesem spiel was wir gespielt hatten, gab es keinen chat. deshalb hab ich über buffed geschrieben...wenn es einen chat gab, war ich zu bsoffen um ihn zu peilen ^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

hab ich jetzt diesen "fred" für heute totgeschrieben mit meinem Pseudointelektellem Gefasel?

Zum IQ test, den ich bei der Bundeswehr gemacht aheb, hab ich eher schlecht abgeschnitten,ich bin kein streber, nie gewesen...


----------



## Vrocas (5. Januar 2010)

Ich habe gehört manche Leute stellen sich extra dumm an beim Bund damit sie nicht genommen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (5. Januar 2010)

Abend. 
Den Test muss man aber auch nur machen, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, ob Zivi oder Bund..


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. Januar 2010)

ich wurde ja genommen, ich wollte ja dorthin!! ^^

Im zarten alter von 17 Jahren war das für mich alles ein grosser spass...hat auch wirklich spassgemacht...wozu ich ausgebildet wurde, war mir damal nicht bewusst

Schickt mich in den krieg und ich bin der erste der fällt einfach weil ich niemals einen anderen menschen töten könnte


----------



## Petersburg (5. Januar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Abend.
> Den Test muss man aber auch nur machen, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, ob Zivi oder Bund..



wie ist das eig. kann man das frei wählen ob zivi oder bund ?


----------



## Ykon (5. Januar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Abend.
> Den Test muss man aber auch nur machen, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, ob Zivi oder Bund..



*hust* Ich muss nichts dergleichen machen, bin der jüngste von drei Söhnen *hust*
Ich liebe es... *g*


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. Januar 2010)

ich weis nur, dass ich damals dahin wollte.....mein älterer bruder musste nichtmehr nachdem ich war... ich war gern beim bund...die kammeradschaft, der zusammenhalt sucht wirklich seines gleichen.

Aber: da bin ich altmodisch, wenn ich wirklich zum "V" Fall einberufen würde... hab ich mir damals keine gedanken drüber gemacht....


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. Januar 2010)

Könntet ihr einen Menschen töten? Ich wurde dazu ausgebildet, ich könnte es...theoretisch....Könnte ich im Ernstfall einen Menschen töten? Nein, ich könnte es nicht


----------



## Petersburg (6. Januar 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Könntet ihr einen Menschen töten? Ich wurde dazu ausgebildet, ich könnte es...theoretisch....Könnte ich im Ernstfall einen Menschen töten? Nein, ich könnte es nicht



wenns ein Zombie ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. Januar 2010)

Zombies sind aussen vor, denen ramme auch ich jeder Zeit nen hölzernen Pfal in die Brust!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (6. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> wie ist das eig. kann man das frei wählen ob zivi oder bund ?


Zur Musterung müssen erstmal die meisten. Gibt so paar kleine Ausnahmen (Bsp. Wenn zwei Geschwister schon den Dienst geleistet haben oder wenn man seine ganzen Krankheiten attestiert hingeschickt hat etc..)
Dann wirst halt während der Musterung gefragt, ob Zivi oder Bund.Wenne Zivi sagst, wird erstmal nur die Tauglichkeit geprüft. Es kann ja sein, dass man ausgemustert wird und dann nichts machen muss. Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist bzw. Bund machen will, dann wird erstmal natürlich die Tauglichkeit geprüft und dann musst du noch so einen Test machen.

Achja, und wenn du Zivi machen willst/musst, dann musst du noch einen Antrag stellen, der aus zwei Teilen besteht Begründung + Lebenslauf. Aber sich ausmustern zu lassen, stellt heute kein großes Problem mehr da.


----------



## Petersburg (6. Januar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Zur Musterung müssen erstmal die meisten. Gibt so paar kleine Ausnahmen (Bsp. Wenn zwei Geschwister schon den Dienst geleistet haben oder wenn man seine ganzen Krankheiten attestiert hingeschickt hat etc..)
> Dann wirst halt während der Musterung gefragt, ob Zivi oder Bund.Wenne Zivi sagst, wird erstmal nur die Tauglichkeit geprüft. Es kann ja sein, dass man ausgemustert wird und dann nichts machen muss. Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist bzw. Bund machen will, dann wird erstmal natürlich die Tauglichkeit geprüft und dann musst du noch so einen Test machen.
> 
> Achja, und wenn du Zivi machen willst/musst, dann musst du noch einen Antrag stellen, der aus zwei Teilen besteht Begründung + Lebenslauf. Aber sich ausmustern zu lassen, stellt heute kein großes Problem mehr da.



also wenn ich sage zivi und den test nicht bestehe was ist dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (6. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört manche Leute stellen sich extra dumm an beim Bund damit sie nicht genommen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Manche lakieren sich sogar die Fußnägel, da, soweit ich weiß, man sich beim Bund vor versammelter Mannschaft ausziehen muss(bei der Aufnahme). Und wenn sie die lakierten Fußnägel sehen, wirst du meistens nicht angenommen. ^.^


----------



## Zonalar (6. Januar 2010)

Da gehts mir ähnlich, Flaschenpost. Ich könnt auch niemals einen Menschen töten. Ins Militär gehen will ich, um ma richtig Disziplin zu lernen, und allg. die Erfahrung möcht ich machen. Aber nen Menschn umbringen. Da geh ich streicken oder melde mich beim Roten Kreuz als Sanitäter oder so.

Btw. Bin ja Schweizer. bei uns isses unwahrscheinlicher, das wir in den Krieg ziehen.


----------



## Zonalar (6. Januar 2010)

Edit:warum erinnert mich die Flood Kontrolle so an Halo...


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. Januar 2010)

100000sende haben den Werdienst wie auch ich "nur so zum Spass" absolviert.

100000sende, die wie ich einigermassen vor den Kopf gestossen wären, wenn es heute oder morgen wirklich heist : Jungs, Ihr müsst in den Krieg ziehen!

In den Krieg? Woihn? Für Welche Sache? Und welche Sache rechtfertigt den Mord an unseres gleichen? Welche Sache rechtfertigt es, Menschen zu töten?


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. Januar 2010)

Alter nennt mich feige aber ich bin der erste, der Fahnenflucht begeht XD


----------



## Zonalar (6. Januar 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> 100000sende haben den Werdienst wie auch ich "nur so zum Spass" absolviert.
> 
> 100000sende, die wie ich einigermassen vor den Kopf gestossen wären, wenn es heute oder morgen wirklich heist : Jungs, Ihr müsst in den Krieg ziehen!
> 
> In den Krieg? Woihn? Für Welche Sache? Und welche Sache rechtfertigt den Mord an unseres gleichen? Welche Sache rechtfertigt es, Menschen zu töten?



Die Bibel sicherlich nicht. Das is klar. Is auch klar nachzulesen: "Gott gibt und Gott nimmt." "Liebt eure Feinde wie euch selbst." 
Und so weiter. 
Und dies sind nur die bekanntesten.


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube nicht an die Biebel. Ich glaube nicht, an eine übergeordnete macht.

Ich glaube an die Menschen und deren überragenden Versatnd . Ich weis - das ist noch naiver als an den Weihnachtsman zu glauben ^^


----------



## Zonalar (6. Januar 2010)

Glaub doch nicht an den Nichtigen Verstand eines Menschen. Vertrau auf sein Herz. Jeder mensch weiss, was gut und was schlecht ist. Mindestens im Prinzip. Sollen wir nich dafür sorgen, dass die Menschen sich lieber für das Gute entscheiden, als für das Schlechte?


----------



## mastergamer (6. Januar 2010)

Yeah Cool werde gerade durch's Verlies gezogen.


----------



## Zonalar (6. Januar 2010)

Du wirst durch Verlies geschleift und findest das cool? o.O

 Und warum kannst du dann ins Internet uns das sagen?








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube immer an das Gute im Menschen.... WEnn man aber siet, wie sich über jahre eine ganze Nation zum ultimativen bösen hat hinreissen lassen...ich glaube immernoch daran, das der Mensch von grund auf gut ist....

Aber wir sind viel zu leicht zu beeinflussen! Ein armer irrer hat es damals geschafft, eine ganze Nation für sich zu begeistern....rückblickend können wir leicht darüber urteilen....

Hätte dieser kranke wixer uns ebenso in seinen bann gezogen?? wir wissen es nicht


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2010)

Der Mensch ist von grundauf neutral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. Januar 2010)

Der Mensch is von grund auf immer nur auf seinen eigenen Vorteil bedacht. Wir sind Egoisten, das ist menschlich aber ich glaube, das ist das Dilemma...Egoismus ist das was uns am leben hält und mit ihm werden wir untergehen.

Paradox? menschlich...


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2010)

ich glaube es kommt zu ca 98% auf die auf die Geburt folgende Sozialisierung an


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. Januar 2010)

wie genau meinst du das?


----------



## schrotti_1995 (6. Januar 2010)

cooles thema was ihr hier mitten in der nacht habt aber ich will mich ma nich eimüschen und euch viel spass noch wünschen


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. Januar 2010)

Aktuelle sozialpolitik ist hier nich das Thema ^^


----------



## mastergamer (6. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du wirst durch Verlies geschleift und findest das cool? o.O
> 
> Und warum kannst du dann ins Internet uns das sagen?
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2010)

äähm^^
Also nachdem das Baby auf der Welt ist wird es ja von seinem umfeld sozialisiert
Es werden Werte ausgebildet oder auch nicht
Idioligien verliehen(es reimt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) usw.

Ich vergleiche das immer mit einem Rohdiamanten,der  noch geschliffen werden muss


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. Januar 2010)

ich habe damals gerne onkelz gehört und ich höhre sie heut noch gern...mehr werdet ihr über mich nicht in erfahrung bringen was politik angeht...

eins vieleicht noch: In Wittlich wurde ich von türken zusammengeschlagen!!! ich habe sie gehasst diese bastarde!  Kerhseite: In Neumagen kannte ich nen türken, da war ich jeden Tag.

 Ich war dort nicht Firmeninvenar nein, ich wurde behandelt als sei ich der Familie zugehörig.

Fazi: Arschlöcher gibt es überall. AUCH unter türken, Auch unter ausländern.....


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. Januar 2010)

Aber: wir sind selbst die schlimmsten^^


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2010)

trotzdem^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. Januar 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil , versuche immer möglichst geschliffen durchzugegen... unabbhängig davon ob mich je ein Juwelier gesehen hat oder nicht.

Wenn du dich ein leben lang als ungeschliffenen Diamanten siest und andere für dein Verhalten verantwortlich machst:

Damit fährst du wahrscheinlich garnihctmal so schlecht aber wirklich "glücklich" wirst du nie werden....


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2010)

nein so mein ich das net^^ ich will damit nicht die verantwortung abwälzen^^
Ich hab ein wichtiges Detail in meiner Denkweise vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für die sozialisierung ist man nur solange nicht verantwortlich bis man sein umfeld selbst ändern kann/sich selbst den weg weisen kann ich würde sagen mit ca 14 15 Jahren^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Januar 2010)

isch geh ma pennen

gute nacht

und schönen Feiertag morgen ( Heute )


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2010)

was für einen Feiertag?^^


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2010)

oh gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2010)

Die heiligen drei Könige... -.-


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2010)

was denn nun?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2010)

http://www.schulferien.org/Feiertage/feier...ei-Koenige.html ...


----------



## Vrocas (6. Januar 2010)

Ich mach heute mal die Nacht durch, macht wer mit??


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (6. Januar 2010)

@Vrocas
würd ja mit machen....aber weiß nit was mit der zeit anzufangen xD


----------



## Vrocas (6. Januar 2010)

lol


----------



## Ol@f (6. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> also wenn ich sage zivi und den test nicht bestehe was ist dann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du sagst, dass du Zivi machen willst, dann musst du keinen Test machen.


----------



## Vrocas (6. Januar 2010)

oke


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2010)

Das schönste Kompliment, was ich je bekommen hab *gerührt auf die Signatur deut*


----------



## Vrocas (6. Januar 2010)

Echt was wurde zu deiner Sig gesagt??


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich mach heute mal die Nacht durch, macht wer mit??


ma gucken..nur mir ist so ööde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Echt was wurde zu deiner Sig gesagt??


-.- ich meinte das Zitat in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (6. Januar 2010)

Kennt sich zuzfällig wer mit Lorentzkontraktion bzw. relativistische Längenkontraktion (SRT) aus?  Muss so ein blöden Vortrag drüber halten :>


----------



## Vrocas (6. Januar 2010)

Versteh ich net.

Was is an "Tastes like cherry" so lobend??


----------



## Ol@f (6. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub das wird gemeint: "Da ist Lillyan, die vermutlich dickere Eier hat als die meisten Männer in der Community" - Berserkerkitten  :>


----------



## Vrocas (6. Januar 2010)

Wäre ich ne Frau wäre das für mich ne totale Beleidigung


----------



## Vrocas (6. Januar 2010)

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2010)

wer ist nicht gebannt?


----------



## copap (6. Januar 2010)

pizza nomnomnom


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2010)

copap schrieb:


> pizza nomnomnom


ahaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (6. Januar 2010)

Wer war alles in dem Film "Avatar"??


----------



## copap (6. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wer war alles in dem Film "Avatar"??



ich war...fand ihn aber nicht berauschend.geht in die richtung von "der mit dem wolf tanzt"


----------



## Vrocas (6. Januar 2010)

Jo ich fand ihn auch ganz oke =)

...Hallo??


----------



## copap (6. Januar 2010)

jemand tipps wie ich morgen rechtzeitig wach werde (9.00 Uhr)?wecker klappt nicht immer bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (6. Januar 2010)

lol wieso braucht ihr solange zum antworten >_>


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Er is nicht gebannt :X


Nur ne Stunde Schreibsperre, damit er den Nachtschwärmer nicht eröffnen kann... was ihr gleich wieder vermutet -.-


----------



## Vrocas (6. Januar 2010)

Ich starte mal ein nachtschwärmer spiel:

die 3 Wörter Geschichte.

ich sage 3 Wörter und diese Geschichte setzt sich immer fort, hier mal ein Beispiel:

Es war einmal...
(der nächste sagt wieder *3* Wörter um die Geschichte fort zusetzen)
Ein kleiner Gnom 
(Hier wieder das selbige wie oben genannt und immer so weiter)

* Also dann fangen wir mal an! *

Es war einmal...


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2010)

Sowas bitte nicht im Nachtschwärmer... genau so ein Spiel gibts im Forenspielebereich und da soll es auch bleiben, danke.


----------



## Vrocas (6. Januar 2010)

bitte


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2010)

lol mit wii on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Januar 2010)

> Posten nur zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr MEZ erlaubt.



Gibt es zu diesem Hinweis irgendwelche begrifflichen Schwierigkeiten, die ich vielleicht ausräumen kann, ja?! Überlegt euch die Antwort aber bitte bis 21 Uhr.

_Und ja, ich darf das. Ich bin Mod. _


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2010)

anwesend


----------



## Petersburg (6. Januar 2010)

(~-.-)~ Aloha ~(-.-~)

Ich hasse Schule  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> (~-.-)~ Aloha ~(-.-~)
> 
> Ich hasse Schule
> 
> ...


Hallo...
he du bist also auch ein Bleach-freak^^?


----------



## Petersburg (6. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hallo...
> he du bist also auch ein Bleach-freak^^?



Jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Du bist gebannt Lekraan!


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

Schon wieder ein neuer Blog - Wahnsinn!


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> _Harry Potter und der Orden des Phönix erst gestern gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab ihn zweimal im Kino gesehen und zweimal auf DVD und zweimal auf meinen iPod mwhaha :X


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Jap
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bin grad mal folge 26 aber ich bin bis in die ohren verliebt in die serie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich kann aufs paganfest,bochum im märz!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Glückwunsch... was auch immer das ist


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wululululu gz


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glückwunsch... was auch immer das ist



großes konzert mit vielen bands 
vielen geilen bands
und nur in bochum und hamburg sind noch zusätzlich zum unglaublichen geilen line up alestorm und equilibrium dabei!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (6. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> bin grad mal folge 26 aber ich bin bis in die ohren verliebt in die serie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin bei Folge 200 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> großes konzert mit vielen bands
> vielen geilen bands
> und nur in bochum und hamburg sind noch zusätzlich zum unglaublichen geilen line up alestorm und equilibrium dabei!
> 
> ...


Achso, also nichts wichtiges


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sowas wie Wacken oder Summerbreez(z)?



nein, is ja kein festival sondern ein konzert ... die gehen halt mit dem line up und einmal durch ganz europa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ razyl
würd ich jetzt nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2010)

Yoyoyo its crime time the HBK is here!!!^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

edou hat den NS getötet :<


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> @ razyl
> würd ich jetzt nicht sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aus meiner Sicht schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm, jetzt weiß ich, warum in letzter Zeit mein Blog so massive Ladezeiten hat... die Datenbanken bei CWCity sind irgendwie unter Dauerzugriff grml ><


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2010)

ich hab ne wiener wurst!


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> edou hat den NS getötet :<


Kann ich garnicht du hast ihn schooon laaange vorher gekillt


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und aus meiner nicht <_< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich freu mich schon wie verrückt xD
mein erstes konzert und dann noch so ein geiles line up *sabber*


Edou schrieb:


> Kann ich garnicht du hast ihn schooon laaange vorher gekillt



ne, dank mir lebt er überhaupt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (6. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Kann ich garnicht du hast ihn schooon laaange vorher gekillt



okay, ihr beide warts.


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2010)

> ne, dank mir lebt er überhaupt noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahja...


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Versuch mal nen Router-reset


Das hat nichts mit mir zu tun, sondern mit CWcity, meinen Webspace anbieter...


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2010)

bei rtl ist mc donalds schliechwerbung, es war auf 3 verschiedenen kameraperspektiven mc donalds im bild, aber er war die ganze zeit am laufen und müsste eigentlich schon lange vom mc donalds weg gewesen sein


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ahja...



sicherlich
ordnung muss sein!
und dank mir gibts hier überhaupt noch ordnung und das ganze zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2010)

Razyl gibt mit sicherlich recht dass einige von uns den ns gekillt haben (eventuell bin selbst ich darunter)


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

ach der NS war schon tot als er eröffnet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2010)

Ihr seid alle tot..


----------



## Arosk (6. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle tot..



DU BIST GLEICH TOT

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

Was ich bei bleach z.b so mag ist diese kameraperspektive - aenderung.


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> eh wtf.. wieso übersetzt google automatisch in english -.-
> jetzt muss ich den schwärmer in english lesen.
> da hört sich das ganze gespamme iwie noch lustiger an xD


pwnt bei google



Arosk schrieb:


> DU BIST GLEICH TOT
> 
> Moin
> 
> ...


Moin^^


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> eh wtf.. wieso übersetzt google automatisch in english -.-
> jetzt muss ich den schwärmer in english lesen.
> da hört sich das ganze gespamme iwie noch lustiger an xD


lol fail


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> DU BIST GLEICH TOT
> 
> Moin
> 
> ...



Versuch's doch!


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

Äh Lachmann, deine blöden Spam-Kommentare auf meinen Blog kannst du dir sparen... falls du es noch nicht gemerkt hast: Erst muss ich die Kommentare freischalte, bevor sie jemand sieht...


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Rofl.. Edou.. deine Signatur xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Äh Lachmann, deine blöden Spam-Kommentare auf meinen Blog kannst du dir sparen... falls du es noch nicht gemerkt hast: Erst muss ich die Kommentare freischalte, bevor sie jemand sieht...



höh?

EDIT:
ich hab noch nie was auf deinem blog geschrieben razyl Oo


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> höh?


Lachmann
hund@freenet.de
IP-Nummer
Submitted on 06.01.2010 at 21:09

Brinz A , Brinz Brinz Brinz A , Brinz B , Brinz Brinz Brinz B.


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann
> hund@freenet.de
> IP-Nummer
> Submitted on 06.01.2010 at 21:09
> ...


hund@freenet.de

kreativer gehts net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann
> hund@freenet.de
> IP-Nummer
> Submitted on 06.01.2010 at 21:09
> ...



wtf?
ich hab noch nie was auf deinem blog geschrieben Ó_ó


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Das Fail geht aber an den Kerl der meint mich dumm anmachen zu können .. xD


jops


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann
> hund@freenet.de
> IP-Nummer
> Submitted on 06.01.2010 at 21:09
> ...


und du denkst leute posten Spam und Flames mit ihrem eigenen Namen? Wo man genauso gut jemanden Verarschen koennte?


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> hund@freenet.de
> 
> kreativer gehts net
> 
> ...


Das muss Khorhill gewesen sein, weil er ein Hund als Avatar hat. Logisch oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das muss Khorhill gewesen sein, weil er ein Hund als Avatar hat. Logisch oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


brille doch auch oder?


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> und du denkst leute posten Spam und Flames mit ihrem eigenen Namen? Wo man genauso gut jemanden Verarschen koennte?


Wenn ich mir die IP-Nummern ansehe, sowohl Blog, als auch Live-Stream... sie sind identisch

Edit:
Obwohl... es könnte auch Benji, bzw. die Person, die sich so ausgab in der Shoutbox, gewesen sein, als auch Reflox... alles ein und dieselbe Ip...


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die IP-Nummern ansehe, sowohl Blog, als auch Live-Stream... sie sind identisch


dann ist es wohl Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So viel dummheit hab ich ihm halt nicht zugetraut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die IP-Nummern ansehe, sowohl Blog, als auch Live-Stream... sie sind identisch



ich hab aber wirklich noch nie was auf deinen blog geschrieben, bis auf dieses fenster beim live-stream
und wenn ich spamme dann sicher nicht mit meinem eigenen namen -.-


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

Muss ich halt die IP auf die Blacklist setzen :X


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Muss ich halt die IP auf die Blacklist setzen :X


und wenn lachmann das schreiben kann, töten wir ihn nicht


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab aber wirklich noch nie was auf deinen blog geschrieben, bis auf dieses fenster beim live-stream
> und wenn ich spamme dann sicher nicht mit meinem eigenen namen -.-


Gut, wenn du mir noch den folgenden Komment erklärst:
"Lachmann
hund@freenet.de
IP-Nummer
Submitted on 01.12.2009 at 22:09

Popopups."

Also das Wort kenn ich nur von dir, bzw. hab es bisher nur von dir gehört


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Das heißt, der Täter ist unter uns!


panik? panik?! niemand ist in panik! *aus dem fenster spring*


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gut, wenn du mir noch den folgenden Komment erklärst:
> "Lachmann
> hund@freenet.de
> IP-Nummer
> ...



ja, haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das hatte ich mal bei dir aufm blog gesehen unter dem namen lachmann, wars aber da schon nicht Ó_ó
ich hab das glaub ich auch letztens mal geschrieben, oder? ich fand das wort einfach nur super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich spamm da wirklich nicht auf deinem blog rum >_< und wenn sicher nicht unter meinem namen ._.


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Eine Verschwörung!
> Bastelt euch die Aluhelme meine Freunde..
> Sie sind unter uns..


die illuminati und die freimaurer haben sich zu den illumimauern zusammengeschlosse und planen ein komplot!


----------



## H2OTest (6. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Eine Verschwörung!
> Bastelt euch die Aluhelme meine Freunde..
> Sie sind unter uns..



Bereit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ja, haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm, ich hab alle Komments im Überblick und das ist der einzige Kommentar mit diesen Wort... Und es ist der Beitrag, den ich eben gepostet habe. Selbe IP, selber Name, selbe E-mailadresse...


----------



## H2OTest (6. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Morgen Schuuuuule



Und ich will hetzt schon wieder Ferien wenn ich nur daran denke...



Obwohl kleine Kinde mit Schnee einseifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab alle Komments im Überblick und das ist der einzige Kommentar mit diesen Wort... Und es ist der Beitrag, den ich eben gepostet habe. Selbe IP, selber Name, selbe E-mailadresse...


ich sag doch, die illumimauer mit aimin abdallah an ihrer spitze


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab alle Komments im Überblick und das ist der einzige Kommentar mit diesen Wort... Und es ist der Beitrag, den ich eben gepostet habe. Selbe IP, selber Name, selbe E-mailadresse...




ich war es trotzdem nicht -.-
dann glaub mir eben nicht ... pöh :<


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab alle Komments im Überblick und das ist der einzige Kommentar mit diesen Wort... Und es ist der Beitrag, den ich eben gepostet habe. Selbe IP, selber Name, selbe E-mailadresse...


Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Lachmann unschuldig ist. Es ist aber nur ein Gefühl.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Vor kurzem sind so ein drittel meiner Klasse so rumgelaufen, weil ein "Alien" unter uns war ...



bei uns die komplette klasse nur mit sido masken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich war es trotzdem nicht -.-
> dann glaub mir eben nicht ... pöh :<


ey razyl soll die lachmann ip mal aufen ban packen und wenn du da jetzt nen acc machst und schreiben kannst is doch alles in butt0r


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich war es trotzdem nicht -.-
> dann glaub mir eben nicht ... pöh :<


Die Beweislage ist erdrückend!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja... erstmal ist die IP auf der Blacklist...


----------



## Arosk (6. Januar 2010)




----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

Ihr denkt jetzt ich wars aber in wirklichkeit wars Aitzen Souske`s!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Beweislage ist erdrückend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mach das

EDIT:
wenigstens einer der mir glaubt :<


----------



## Petersburg (6. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ihr denkt jetzt ich wars aber in wirklichkeit wars Aitzen Souske`s!



Kenpachi wars!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> liegt bei dir so viel Schnee?



hmm ca 20 cm wäre es net geräumt

btw: die kleinen fangen immer an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mach das
> 
> EDIT:
> wenigstens einer der mir glaubt :<


Ich glaubs dir auch.


----------



## Arosk (6. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich glaube .... die meinen das ganze Ernst ... also ich seh in dem Video keine Ironie oder sonst was ..... peinlich xD



es IST purer Ernst!

Naja next Video:


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

dann sinds schon 2 die mir glauben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

Ich liebe bei Bleach diese Abfolge Kampf/Witzige Szenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Eine Meute Leute rennt hinter etwas her. Riesen staubwolke, schreie*
"Hm, das ist sicher Ichigo..."


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Lachmann unschuldig ist. Es ist aber nur ein Gefühl.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






DER schrieb:


> dann sinds schon 2 die mir glauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 *hust*


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dann sinds schon 2 die mir glauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich glaube dir auch, julian


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

Ich hab nie gesagt, dass er schuldig ist... dürfte ich auch nicht, ohne eindeutige Fakten


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

soll ich jetzt ne strichliste machen wer mir alles glaubt und wer nicht? q_q
paar glauben mir nicht
paar schon
so, aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

Hm, eins ist eindeutig: Lachmann waere viel zu daemlich die Spuren zu verwischen...


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> soll ich jetzt ne strichliste machen wer mir alles glaubt und wer nicht? q_q
> paar glauben mir nicht
> paar schon
> so, aus
> ...


ist pansen eigentlich eine beleidigung? ist ja nur kein kuhmagen
wenn man jemanden gehirn nennt ist der ja auch nicht traurig


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> soll ich jetzt ne strichliste machen wer mir alles glaubt und wer nicht? q_q
> paar glauben mir nicht
> paar schon
> so, aus
> ...


Ja du könntest auch noch eine Gleichung aufstellen und so weiter. Ein bisschen üben für den Mathe-Unterricht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hm, eins ist eindeutig: Lachmann waere viel zu daemlich die Spuren zu verwischen...



sehr nett formuliert :<

@ skatero
noch hab ich ferien! also kein mathe!


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja du könntest auch noch eine Gleichung aufstellen und so weiter. Ein bisschen üben für den Mathe-Unterricht.


die zahl der leute, die mir glauben sinkt proportional zum anstieg der leute, die mir nicht glauben
faszinierend!


----------



## Arosk (6. Januar 2010)

ich hab ferien.


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hm, eins ist eindeutig: Lachmann waere viel zu daemlich die Spuren zu verwischen...


Er würde sich eher Lachmannwarnichthier nennen.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sehr nett formuliert :<


ich mag dich halt, auf diese Weise xD


----------



## H2OTest (6. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja du könntest auch noch eine Gleichung aufstellen und so weiter. Ein bisschen üben für den Mathe-Unterricht.



Ahh Mathe-Unterricht   *unterm Bet verkrich und zitter*

btw: Roccat kave ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Er würde sich eher Lachmannwarnichthier nennen.



ihr denkt alle viel zu kompliziert!
ein normales NichtLachmann würde auch reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dragon1 schrieb:


> ich mag dich halt, auf diese Weise xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Er würde sich eher Lachmannwarnichthier nennen.


oder "Nicht-Lachmann-sondern-Khorill"


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> oder "Nicht-Lachmann-sondern-Khorill"



NichtLachmannsondernDragon1

das ist doch mal gut


----------



## Kronas (6. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir Julian
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das is mein spruch :<


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dann sinds schon 2 die mir glauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich glaub dir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..wobei auf meinem block spammt auch ein lachmann :O und ich hab nur DIR den ilnk gegeben!!!


----------



## Reo_MC (6. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Verdammt ist das SCHLECHT.. der Text ist so schlecht das er scho wieder lustig is xD



Wenigstens rhymed es sich xD

Naja die Jungs sind halt das Aushängeschild der Hopper oder so... trotzdem nur 0/5 sorry.

Nabend all!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> das is mein spruch :<



mein name ist ein spruch?
cool story bro



Edou schrieb:


> ich glaub dir auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du hast doch gar keinen block!


----------



## H2OTest (6. Januar 2010)

so gn8 @ all morgen um 4 raus ...


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2010)

[attachment=9741:kk_block.gif]

doch!!!


----------



## Reo_MC (6. Januar 2010)

WTF


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> [attachment=9741:kk_block.gif]
> 
> doch!!!



das war jetzt so scheiße das es schon fast wieder lustig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin dann auch mal weg ... ich hasse schule <_<


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das war jetzt so scheiße das es schon fast wieder lustig war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


i know xD nacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

Ich finde den Donnerstag toll... die ersten 3 Stunden frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das war jetzt so scheiße das es schon fast wieder lustig war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


HAHA ich hab erst am Montag! Hahahaha!


----------



## Reo_MC (6. Januar 2010)

Weichkekse! 4 Stunden Schlaf reichen!


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2010)

eyy isses schlimm wenn ich uff ä mol anfang 2 karrotten täglich zu fuddan? wenn ja kann man es heilen odr is dass nich notwendig?


----------



## Reo_MC (6. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> eyy isses schlimm wenn ich uff ä mol anfang 2 karrotten täglich zu fuddan? wenn ja kann man es heilen odr is dass nich notwendig?



Macht eigentlich gesund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zumindest deine Augen. Und das kann nützlich sein, z.B. beim Dudenlesen.


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Macht eigentlich gesund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ehm ich hab grade mal versucht so halbwegs mannemerisch zu babbeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich brauch keinen Juden ähh duden...
Nein ich meins ernst kann man dass heilen :O?


----------



## Reo_MC (6. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ehm ich hab grade mal versucht so halbwegs mannemerisch zu babbeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kloa keine Karotten mehr kaufen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Nein ich meins ernst kann man dass heilen :O?


ja, schieb sie dir in den arsch, danach hast bestimmt keine lust mehr, die zu futtern.
und wenn doch sind 2 karotten pro tag dein geringstes problem...


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Macht eigentlich gesund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Eigentlich...


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Kloa keine Karotten mehr kaufen.


Ich kauf die doch garnich dass machen meine eltern *heul*...ich geh auf karotten entzug!!!^^

@brille 
Nee will nich die schwule variante nehmen-.-  die is ekelhaft und igitt ich will doch keine möhre im auspuff haben Oo


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, schieb sie dir in den arsch, danach hast bestimmt keine lust mehr, die zu futtern.
> und wenn doch sind 2 karotten pro tag dein geringstes problem...


Brille!
Warum kommst du immer on im ICQ und 5 sekunden später wieder off? :O


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Gute Nacht, bin auch weg. Morgen.. Schule -.- hab euch lieb xD


an ihm sehen wir de schwule variante die hat ihn gay gemacht


ansonsten cu


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille!
> Warum kommst du immer on im ICQ und 5 sekunden später wieder off? :O


oO wtf


----------



## Reo_MC (6. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eigentlich...



Eigentlich wat? 

Überrede deine Eltern, süchtig nach Karotten zu werden und dir alles wegzufuttern!


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> oO wtf


Was?
Wenn ich in ICQ on bin, sehe ich manchmal, wie dein Name Aufpoppt "Mopät ist jetzt online" und 5 Sekunden später ist er wieder offline


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2010)

I am the Heart Break Kid, The Showstopper, The Icon, The Headliner, The Maint Event... Mr. WrestleMania!
Goodnight  everbody see ya soon

Razyl give ma ICQ nummer via pm or so


----------



## Reo_MC (6. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> I am the Heart Break Kid, The Showstopper, The Icon, The Headliner, The Maint Event... Mr. WrestleMania!
> Goodnight  everbody see ya soon



Sänks


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was?
> Wenn ich in ICQ on bin, sehe ich manchmal, wie dein Name Aufpoppt "Mopät ist jetzt online" und 5 Sekunden später ist er wieder offline


ach das kann sein, wenn ich pc anmache


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach das kann sein, wenn ich pc anmache


><
Warum gehst du dann sofort wieder offline? Nicht fair !1111111


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> ><
> Warum gehst du dann sofort wieder offline? Nicht fair !1111111


GIVE ICQ NMR PLX


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> GIVE ICQ NMR PLX


Meine? Seine?


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meine? Seine?


Deine =) per pm oder so


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

571474441


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2010)

thx..und ich geh off cucu^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

Also der Fake-Lachmann, oder auch der echte Lachmann k.A, versucht es andauernd wieder auf meinen Blog zu posten :X


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Januar 2010)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2010)

Abend Terror


----------



## Reo_MC (6. Januar 2010)

Nabend Terror


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2010)

*sitzt noch im Büro, gönnt sich grad ne künstlerische Pause und grüsst die Runde*


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2010)

oha... davatar hier im trhead? 
*grüßt zurück*


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2010)

Joa so alle paar Monate gibts mal sonen Tag an dem ich bis spät in die Nacht arbeite. Aber heute ist mein Mitarbeiter schuld, denn eigentlich wollten wir gemeinsam Feierabend machen und dann noch was trinken gehn oder so, nur ist das jetzt schon 3-4 Stunden her und nach Feierabend siehts nicht wirklich aus ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Januar 2010)

wus nix los hier? 

ham wohl alle schon wieder schule  xD

ich geh ma ratzen  gut nacht


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Januar 2010)

nabend leute


----------



## Vrocas (7. Januar 2010)

wtf is schon 2 Uhr o0

Ich kann das irgendwie garnicht glauben, kommt mir vor wie 23 Uhr >_>


----------



## Dominau (7. Januar 2010)

nix mehr los hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2010)

joa


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2010)

so, wieder zu bis heute abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Und auf is^^


Guten Abend an alle


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2010)

moin

und bin dann eben weg duschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2010)

http://z0r.de/600
Einen Piratigen Tag arrr. Wir dürfen alles!!!
Do what you want cuz a pirate is free, you are a pirate!


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Ok, ich schmeiß mal ein Thema in die Runde:

Mein Freund zieh mcih auf, dass ich einen Hello-Kitty- Schrein unter der Zimmerdecke versteckt hätte.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Januar 2010)

Arr..Schönen Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit/  versteh ich nicht?
Unter der Zimmerdecke?


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/600
> Einen Piratigen Tag arrr. Wir dürfen alles!!!
> Do what you want cuz a pirate is free, you are a pirate!


 Böser Ohrwurm^^

Ja, Zwischen Zimmerdecke und Dachbodenboden. Da is so ein Hohlraum, und da zieht er mich auf, dass ich da Hello-Kitty und Thsachen verstecken würde


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2010)

Hm, hat wer in letzter Zeit Blade gesehen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Arr..Schönen Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Guck auf den Spruch in meiner Sig. Du kannst ihren Spruch.
Ich hab den tieferen Sinn in dem Post verstanden. Du musst selebr draufkommen junger Padawan.


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Und ich Lisa Simpson


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2010)

meine hühner sind kaputt


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> meine hühner sind kaputt




o rly? Hast du sie schon außeinander genommen und wieder zusammengesetzt?




> Meine Gans frisst plötzlich nur noch Frettchen, was kann ich da machen?




Den Wieselkönig besuchen und dich bei ihm beschweren


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2010)

Lasst uns einmal über etwas sinnvolles reden...
wie wärs mit...
hm
Harry Potter? Nein, das war gestern schon...
Hat Lachmann Rexo aufgegessen?


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Nein, Rexo ist ein Wolfavatar, der zerreißt Untote in der Luft.


> tolle Idee!
> Aber was ist, wenn er empört ist und mich dem Killer-Hamster-Geschwader ausliefert?



Benutze das WieselQuiesel!


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2010)

"ich bin dann mal offline leut, man sieht sich dann morgen"

zitat aus skype


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat Lachmann Rexo aufgegessen?


hoffen wirs. 
2 Probleme weniger


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Wo kann ich es finden?




EIne Hälfte bei Fred in Italien und die Andere bei Jan W.




> Hat Lachmann Rexo aufgegessen?




Ich sagte bereits, nein.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Okay.. aber wenn es von Meerschweinchen mit Elektrospeeren bewacht wird?


wirf mit deinem Skalp.


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> häää



langeweile


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hoffen wirs.
> 2 Probleme weniger



2?


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Okay.. aber wenn es von Meerschweinchen mit Elektrospeeren bewacht wird?



Rufe:


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> 2?


scheiss bist doch nicht an magenverstimmung verreckt.


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

*scheißt Khorhiil auf den Kopf*

Scheiße, daneben!


----------



## Breakyou (7. Januar 2010)

von was habt ihr 2 es eigendlich im Moment?


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> scheiss bist doch nicht an magenverstimmung verreckt.



da ich rexo nie gegessen habe sollte das auch kein wunder sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> da ich rexo nie gegessen habe sollte das auch kein wunder sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na toll jetzt ist KEINS VON BEIDEN PROBLEMEN  geloest >.<


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> haha!
> Daneeben, daneeeebeeeeen, daneben, daneben
> 
> 
> ...




Nee, ich wollt die 'Hamsterkill'-Taste drücken und hab den 'Scheiß ihm auf den Kopp'-Knopf erwischt.



> na toll jetzt ist KEINS VON BEIDEN PROBLEMEN gelöst >.<



Mein Kumpel ist Goldschmied und hat Königswasser, so kann man jedes Problem lösen


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nee, ich wollt die 'Hamsterkill'-Taste drücken und hab den 'Scheiß ihm auf den Kopp'-Knopf erwischt.
> 
> 
> 
> Mein Kumpel ist Goldschmied und hat Königswasser, so kann man jedes Problem lösen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> na toll jetzt ist KEINS VON BEIDEN PROBLEMEN  geloest >.<



tja, man kann nicht alles im leben haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hmmmm....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. Januar 2010)

omas von der müllhalde


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> omas von der müllhalde



dieser film macht betroffen xD


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2010)

pew pew


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Haha wie geil^^ Wo hast das gefunden? Oder selbst gemacht?


----------



## Petersburg (7. Januar 2010)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)

-.- Youtube hat alle Bleach folgen ab 200 rausgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ouh verdammt.. das is natürlich fatal jo!
> Ich denke wir sollten eine diplomatische Lösung finden.
> 
> Meine Gans frisst nur noch Frettchen.. wie wärs wenn du mich jeden Tag mit Frettchen für meine Gans bezahlst.
> ...




Einverstanden. Morgen kommt das erste mit der Post.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> (~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)
> 
> -.- Youtube hat alle Bleach folgen ab 200 rausgenommen
> 
> ...


NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE *hust* EEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIN!







Haha das erklaert ja, warum hier die meisten so oft krank sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE *hust* EEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es gibt ja noch Myvideo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

hoi,und kurz afk coktail mix0rn!!!^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2010)

Edou ist ein fauler Hund lalalala


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Edou ist ein fauler Hund lalalala


du bist heute richtig evil Oo


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

SPATAAAAA!!!


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

der is bestimmt happy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> SPATAAAAA!!!



SPARTA


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

wow, im anderen Forum haben sie ne Halbe Stunde gebraucht, um das Rauszukrigen!


----------



## Petersburg (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> SPATAAAAA!!!



This is madness! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> This is madness!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


this is....a pink plushbear with a dress?


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> This is madness!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



THIS IS DÜNNPFIFF


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2010)

So nacht. Macht keinen unsinn :X
*Zu Lachmann und Edou schau*


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

Nahaaacht
wenn lachi nich provoziert gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> welches A N D E R E Forum bitte!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sie surft fremd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> This is madness!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




This is Sooba!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So nacht. Macht keinen unsinn :X
> *Zu Lachmann und Edou schau*





Edou schrieb:


> Nahaaacht
> wenn lachi nich provoziert gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich fühle mich so total misverstanden ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> This is Sooba!


no this is patrick!


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Januar 2010)

Abend


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Abend


hallo


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> welches A N D E R E Forum bitte!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das DIB-Forum


> no this is patrick!




This is Richard!


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich fühle mich so total misverstanden ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich manchmal auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Das DIB-Forum


das kommt davon wenn man jemandem vertaut der illidan-fan ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> komm unter meine fittiche.. ich verstehe dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ehh ... ne Ó_ó


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Was ist Illi  gegen Xavius? Xavius ist evil, Illidan emo.


----------



## Kronas (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> no this is patrick!


hör auf bei 4chan enstandene bilder zu entweihen


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> komm unter meine fittiche.. ich verstehe dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






DER schrieb:


> ehh ... ne Ó_ó



abfuhr XD


Lekraan schrieb:


> nabend


moin


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2010)

ahoi lekraan :O

so mädels, ich verabschiede mich dann auchma für heute
gute nacht


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Was ist Illi  gegen Xavius? Xavius ist evil, Illidan emo.


E-e-execute!

Killt diesen Emo!


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ahoi lekraan :O
> 
> so mädels, ich verabschiede mich dann auchma für heute
> gute nacht


nacht du pirat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  DU STOLZER WIKINGER PIRAT !!!!^^


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> hör auf bei 4chan enstandene bilder zu entweihen


pah war nur ne anspielung :>


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> DU STOLZER NEKROPHILER WIKINGER PIRAT !!!!^^


Fix`d


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich dachte du bist der tollste Rosettenhengst von allen *enttäuscht weggeh*



Deine Signatur ist zu groß.


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Fix`d


dafür kann ich nix lachi -.-


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Draußen läuft ne Katze über die Straße


halt dich da raus du hast nichma eine XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Fix`d



doofer du :<

so, nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (7. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Draußen läuft ne Katze über die Straße



Es schneit!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> doofer du :<
> 
> so, nacht
> 
> ...


ich pin filleicht tohf, aber wenigstens niht nekrophil.


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich mach doch nichts!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


xD



Khorhiil schrieb:


> Genau, immer diese Wannabe Poperzenbohrer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ROFL


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> nacht du pirat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hey HEy Wickie, die Wikinger, zieht fest das Segel a-han..."sing"


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hey HEy Wickie, die Wikinger, zieht fest das Segel a-han..."sing"


armer lachi


kleene gespräch aus ICQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Edou &#8206;(22:05):
*brrring*
Ola,is do da peda zwegat am abbarat?
Ik broach mol hilfe
Petersburg &#8206;(22:05):
Weniger Telefonieren, Pfandflaschen wegbringen!

Edou &#8206;(22:05):
Nein nein ich hab keine schulden
Petersburg &#8206;(22:06):
:O
Edou &#8206;(22:06):
Aber SIE HABEN NUN SCHULDEN *gnaahahahahah aufleg*
Petersburg &#8206;(22:06):
aaaahhhhhh


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

gn8...hahaha hab immernoch nicht schule bis montag noch ferien hahahaha !


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Januar 2010)

Nabend!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was tut ihr grad so?!


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

lol?


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> gn8...hahaha hab immernoch nicht schule bis montag noch ferien hahahaha !





Ich auch, Gnahahahahaa!


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

eyy der nekrophile lachmann liest immrnoch mit :O


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Januar 2010)

Mein Bier geht leeeer ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> eyy der nekrophile lachmann liest immrnoch mit :O




In der Tat.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> eyy der nekrophile lachmann liest immrnoch mit :O


Ob das wohl an der Frischen leiche neben dir Liegt?


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Dieser gemeine Dickdarmterrorist!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@dragon....leichen? welche leichen *unverdäschtig pfeift und mit dem fuß etwas weg schiebt*


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Ich kann Träume deuten.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich kann Träume deuten.



Mit genügend Bier kann ich das auch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich kann Träume deuten.


Und ich kann fliegen!!^^


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Ich kanns echt. Stimmts, Lekraan?


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Donau, Nils, Rhein, Po?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ha Ha!!!




Das ist gar nicht so lustig! Kennst du das nicht? 

@Khorhiil: Meinst du Flüsse?


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Nennt mir 4 Füße!


George Washington seine beiden
und Hugh Jackmann seine beiden!!!


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich dachte da an : Rhein, Inn, Main, Po!




Geil. Muss ich mir unbedingt merken!


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich kann Träume deuten.


deute mir bitte den: Ich renne in einem Wolfsrudel von einer Lawine weg, dabei stirbt einer nach dem anderen und am ende ueberleb nur ich. Den traum hatte ich mindestens 4 mal...und zwar jedes mal genau gleich.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Och kennen ... ich trink nicht sporntan vorm PC Bier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du weißt Gutes halt nicht zu schätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin krankgeschriebn, kann nicht ausgehen, also darf ich das!

Ems, Weser, Spree, Mosel!


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> deute mir bitte den: Ich renne in einem Wolfsrudel von einer Lawine weg, dabei stirbt einer nach dem anderen und am ende ueberleb nur ich. Den traum hatte ich mindestens 4 mal...und zwar jedes mal genau gleich.


Wölfe sind eigentlich gefährlivche Tiere. Aber weil die Lawiene stärker ist als sie, flüchten sie mit dir. SPrich: Ein Problem wo du denkst "ach du scheiße!" ist am ende das Kleinere Übel sein als das, wo du denkst: "Ach du (un)heilige Scheiße!" Das Kleiner wird sich von selbst erledigen, wenn du es wälst, und das große sich, weil ich das kleine erledigt hat, auch legen.

Das du immer den Selben traum hast, bekräftigt das ganze nochmal. 


So, der nächste bitte!


P.S.: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie bei e-bay versteigern.

P.s²: Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr!

P.s³: Es kann sein, dass das 1. Problem als erstes auftaucht und du dich zu sehtr darauf konzentierst, um das 2. sofort zu bemerken.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> P.S.: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie bei e-bay versteigern.




Uuuh, ich werd reich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ok, ich habe heute nacht geträumt, dass mich jemand dauernd verfolgt und mich erschiesst. Komischerweise steh ich dauernd wieder auf und renn weiter und er *scheisst wieder auf mic*h ... und so weiter. Die Gegend sieht so aus, wie eine der gegenden wie in assasine




o.O


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ok, ich habe heute nacht geträumt, dass mich jemand dauernd verfolgt und mich erschiesst. Komischerweise steh ich dauernd wieder auf und renn weiter und er scheisst wieder auf mich ... und so weiter. Die Gegend sieht so aus, wie eine der gegenden wie in assasine




Wenn du mir ein Sceen von Assasine schickst, kann ichs mal probieren.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> jaajaa .. ich weiß, fail XD



Hey, passiert halt manchmal!


Scheiss drauf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Ok... Ich schätz mal, dass es etwas geben wird, das dich zu boden werfen wird, so dass du denkst, dass du nicht mehr weiterkannst und du es trotzdemm schaffst, dich wieder hochzurappeln und weiterzumachen. 


Der nächste.

&#8364;dit: Der Nebel wird wohl bedeuten, dass dir am anfang nicht ganz klar ist, was überhaupt passiert ist und warum und wie und was und und und...Wieder alle angaben ohne gewähr.

P.s.: Es kann sein, dass dich jemand anschwuchtelt, weil Pistolen für männliche Sexualkraft stehen, und du dann denkst, dass du schwuchtelig aussiehst/bist und du deshalb so verwirrt bist.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jemand hats verstanden! Sehr gut! 


Wie böse das ist!


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

habs noch geeditet,m weil ich das mit dem Nebel erst später gelesen hab.


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Noch jemand mit nem Traum?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ok... Ich schätz mal, dass es etwas geben wird, das dich zu boden werfen wird, so dass du denkst, dass du nicht mehr weiterkannst und du es trotzdemm schaffst, dich wieder hochzurappeln und weiterzumachen.
> 
> 
> Der nächste.
> ...




Junge, sag mal, ist alles in Ordnung mit dir?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

IS ned böse gemeint, kann sein. Ich sag nix weil ich gemein sein will, außer der war davor zu mir gemein. 


*tröst*


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Junge, sag mal, ist alles in Ordnung mit dir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




1. bin ich ein mädchen und 2. ich nehm keine Drogen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Januar 2010)

Tut mir leid, wusste ich nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich hab einen, ich hab geträumt das ich auf ner insel mitm flugzeug abgestürzt bin und...
> Die eingeborenen waren eigentlich spinnen in ihrer menschlichen gestalt sahen sie aus wie menschen, sie hatten bloß bäuche wie eine schwangere mit drillingen, da anscheinend das hirn und alle wichtigen organe im "bauch" waren.
> Aufjedenfall haben sie mich ewig verfolgt, bin immer knapp dem tod entkommen und anschließen von der insel per boot gerettet worden.. von irgendwem.. oO




Hast du ne ahnung was für spinnen? Wenn schwarze Witwen waren dan gute nacht.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Soladra, die mit der Nachtelfe im Avatar



Jo danke! Mittlerweile hab ichs auch gerallt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Soladra: hast du zufällig mal von Markus Heitz die Bücher " Die Zwege" gelesen?


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Aaaaalso: Der Flugzeugabsturz bedeutet einen mehr oder weniger schweren schicksalsschlag. Das Die Spinne aus Herr der Ringe eine übergroße schwarze Witwe ist--->nicht gut.  


Magst du Spinnen?



> @Soladra: hast du zufällig mal von Markus Heitz die Bücher " Die Zwege" gelesen?



Alle 5. y?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Aaaaalso: Der Flugzeugabsturz bedeutet einen mehr oder weniger schweren schicksalsschlag. Das Die Spinne aus Herr der Ringe eine übergroße schwarze Witwe ist--->nicht gut.
> 
> 
> Magst du Spinnen?
> ...




es gitb doch nur 4 o.O


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

eh krass soladra *respekt*


----------



## Breakyou (7. Januar 2010)

boahh..Ich musste nur 2 Kaltlicht-Kathode mit einer Heißklebepistole befestigen und hab mich 3 mal verbrannt :/


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Noch schlechter. Die Eingeborenen-Spinnensche heiß, dass , mal sülzig ausgedrückt, 'Ängste dein angeschlagenes BEwusstsein vergiften werden'. Auf deutsch: Du bist an einem Meintalen Tiefpunkt angelangt und es werden schon kleine Sachen reichen, um dich immer trauriger werden zu lassen, weils mental einfach zu viel is. DUrch eine kleine Spinne bekommst du Panikattaken, eine schleichte Note/ein Tadel vom Chef macht dich total traurig, ganz einfach weil du mental angeknackst bist. Auch wenn du versuchst, davor wegzulaufen (Party, Alk...) wird es dir immer dicht auf den Fersen sein, biss du über den großen Verlust/ den schweren Schicksalsschlag hinweg bist. Das signalisiert die Flucht mit dem Boot. Du wirst dich davon erholen, aber anders als du denkst.


Übrigens hallo Lillyan.

Und bevor der Spruch kommt: _NEIN_, ich werde keine  Löffel für euch verbiegen!

Wie immer ohne Gewähr.



> es gitb doch nur 4 o.O



Ach stimmt das _Fest der Zwerge_ gehört ja nicht zu der Reihe... warum denk ich immer das es 5 sind?


----------



## Breakyou (7. Januar 2010)

weiß jmd ob mein ein Dokument dass man bei Openoffice geschlossen hat und nicht gespeichert hat wieder öffnen oder aufrufen kann?


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

> und was bedeutetn schwarze witwen?o_o




kleine , heftige Ängste. Die schwarze Witwe ist eine sehr kleine Spinne, aber saugiftig. Bei frauen auch gelegentlich ein Sinal für einen Todesfall in der Familie.




> Soladra?
> Du bist echt erst 12?
> Respekt, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
> Von 12 Jährigen Mädels kenn ich anderes.




Wilkommen in der Wicca- Religion.


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Wie bei dir Spinnen. Die meisten tun nix, aber man mag sie nicht. Bei anderen Schlangen, Motten, Ich keinn sogar eine, die hat vor diesen Albino-Kannickeln angst.


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> weiß jmd ob mein ein Dokument dass man bei Openoffice geschlossen hat und nicht gespeichert hat wieder öffnen oder aufrufen kann?



Eigentlich schon. Bei mir gehts.


> Du bist ne Hexe? xD



Jap. Merry Meet.



> Nacht Leute



Gute Nacht und träum was, mir is immer so langweilig^^


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

ehh deute mal meinen traum

Also
Ich bin so in der schule aber alles is so komisch,jeder verhaltet sich eigenartig Pöse beleidigen sich hauen sich un so und der lehrer (den ich nichmal kenne cO) wird zu nem monster so nen dämon aller malganis (neeein ich zock net zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und aufeinmal wollen mir alle an den kragen mir gelingt es zu flüchten aber am ende taucht der lehrer vor mir auf und ich wacvh einfach auf...hatte den traum nu schon 2mal gestern und vor vor gestern


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ehh deute mal meinen traum
> 
> Also
> Ich bin so in der schule aber alles is so komisch,jeder verhaltet sich eigenartig Pöse beleidigen sich hauen sich un so und der lehrer (den ich nichmal kenne cO) wird zu nem monster so nen dämon aller malganis (neeein ich zock net zu viel
> ...


hast du ne ahnung, warum die dir an den kragen wollten?



> kewl



???


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

nachti. und träum was!


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> hast du ne ahnung, warum die dir an den kragen wollten?
> 
> 
> 
> ???


Nope...ich bekomm nix mit wie als wäre ich taub oder so 

btw du hastn frettchen? cool ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Nope...ich bekomm nix mit wie als wäre ich taub oder so
> 
> btw du hastn frettchen? cool ich auch
> 
> ...


Nich mehr, is vor kurzen gestorben, zusammen mit meiner ratte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nich mehr, is vor kurzen gestorben, zusammen mit meiner ratte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


-.- schade


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Hast du irgendein GEfühl,, wenn du von diesem Traum aufachst? Angst? Erleichterung?


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hast du irgendein GEfühl,, wenn du von diesem Traum aufachst? Angst? Erleichterung?


Naja ich merk dann richtig wie mein herzklopft...also eher ne erleichterung ja aber angst kann ich net wirklich sagen


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

hmmm.. der is schonn schwieriger.. sehen die anderen anders aus? nur ein kleines bisschen?


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> hmmm.. der is schonn schwieriger.. sehen die anderen anders aus? nur ein kleines bisschen?



Jop,so zombie haft also dunkle augen krume körper bewegungen


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Hmmm... also ich denk mal, dass sich etwas in deinem Umfeld verändern wird, und das wird dir überhaupt nicht gefallen. Du bekommst es nicht sofort mit und eshalb gehen alle auf dich los. in deinem traum ist beides sehr extrem dargestelt. Das der Lehrer aussieht wie Mal'Ganis beeutet, das diese Veränderung von ihm ausgehgen wird. Kann es sein, dass du kurz vor dem Schlafen gezockt hast?Daher kommt, dass deine Mitschüler außgerechnet Zombies sind, weil Mal'Ganis halt für die Geisel am anfang verantwortlich war. Vermutlich wirst du den Lehrer nicht mögen. Muss gar nicht mal in der Schule sein, kann auch sein, dass in der Familie jemand dazukommt und deine Familie deshalb verrückt spielt.Die Erleichterung beim Aufwachen kommt daher, dass dein Unterbewustsein weiß/fest überzeugt ist, dass du das überstehen wirst. Und wo ein Wille ist, da ist auch ein Weg.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hmmm... also ich denk mal, dass sich etwas in deinem Umfeld verändern wird, und das wird dir überhaupt nicht gefallen. Du bekommst es nicht sofort mit und eshalb gehen alle auf dich los. in deinem traum ist beides sehr extrem dargestelt. Das der Lehrer aussieht wie Mal'Ganis beeutet, das diese Veränderung von ihm ausgehgen wird. Kann es sein, dass du kurz vor dem Schlafen gezockt hast?Daher kommt, dass deine Mitschüler außgerechnet Zombies sind, weil Mal'Ganis halt für die Geisel am anfang verantwortlich war. Vermutlich wirst du den Lehrer nicht mögen. Muss gar nicht mal in der Schule sein, kann auch sein, dass in der Familie jemand dazukommt und deine Familie deshalb verrückt spielt.Die Erleichterung beim Aufwachen kommt daher, dass dein Unterbewustsein weiß/fest überzeugt ist, dass du das überstehen wirst. Und wo ein Wille ist, da ist auch ein Weg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm krass...naja möglich isses und ja hab vorm pennen noch gezockt (aber kein hdz4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

muss gar ned sein. aber im schlaf verabeitet dein unterbewusstsein das gesehene und ruft dafür das auf, was du schon weißt


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> muss gar ned sein. aber im schlaf verabeitet dein unterbewusstsein das gesehene und ruft dafür das auf, was du schon weißt


hm jop danke für die info aber woher weißt du sowas? und dann gerade mit 12 Oo krass^^


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Ein Christ weiß schhließlich auch halbwegs, was in der Bibel steht. Das ist das Grundwissen, das jede Wicca braucht^^

Sowas ähnliches passiert sogar beim Bleigießen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Januar 2010)

nabend leute


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Hey Lod. Magste nen Traum gedeutet haben? Bin grad richtig schön in fahrt.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Januar 2010)

jo giev


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ein Christ weiß schhließlich auch halbwegs, was in der Bibel steht. Das ist das Grundwissen, das jede Wicca braucht^^
> 
> Sowas ähnliches passiert sogar beim Bleigießen^^


^^


EYYY LoD


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

musst mir erst einen sagen schlaule, wenn du fremde träume gedeutet haben willst ließ ab page 6135


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

un nu?


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Januar 2010)

ach so du deutest meine träume :/

ne das lassen wir lieber träume von nem psycho sind immer so blutig 

... hmm blut *zum kühlschrank wetz*


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach so du deutest meine träume :/
> 
> ne das lassen wir lieber träume von nem psycho sind immer so blutig
> 
> ... hmm blut *zum kühlschrank wetz*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Ich träum das einer auß dem forum /weder u noch lachmann) jemanden in der Luft zerfetzt?

HiSkatero


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich träum das einer auß dem forum /weder u noch lachmann) jemanden in der Luft zerfetzt?


Ich wars nich...*pfeifend was verschwinden läßt*


FIRUUUUN!!!!!


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

ne, warst auch nich

Hi Mod. wo isn der [Stein der Moderatoren]? Ich würd gern ein opfer darbringen.


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> ne, warst auch nich


Verdammt =/


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Januar 2010)

ich kanns auch gar nid gewesen sein ich habn vorher schon zersägt


----------



## Edou (7. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich kanns auch gar nid gewesen sein ich habn vorher schon zersägt


LoD LoD loDiLoD


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

niemand, der jetzt on is


----------



## Firun (7. Januar 2010)

Nabend Schwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo Edou 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Januar 2010)

Boar ich hab grade King of Kong angeschaut  und nu Chasing Ghosts

hammer filme für jedern Gamer  ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Januar 2010)

nabend firun


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

Will noch wer nen traum gedeutet?


----------



## Edou (8. Januar 2010)

FIRUUUN!!!!°^^


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

!
!
/\
/&#1769;&#1769;\
/&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;\
/&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;\
/&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;\
/&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;\
&#9787;.......&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;.......&#9787;
&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;&#729;&#729;&#729;\&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;/&#729;&#729;&#729;&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;
\&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;/&#729;&#729;&#729;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#729;&#729;&#729;\&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;/
|&#1769;&#9608;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#9608;&#1769;|&#729;&#729;&#729;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#9608;&#9608;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#729;&#729;&#729;|&#1769;&#9608;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#9608;&#1769;|
|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#729;&#729;&#729;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#729;&#729;&#729;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|
|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#729;&#729;&#729;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#729;&#729;&#729;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|
|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|
|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|
|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#9608;&#9608;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769; Hier Wohnt Sola &#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#9608;&#9608;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|
|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|
&#9618;&#9618;\&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;_&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;/&#9618;&#9618;
&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;
&#1769;&#9608;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;-&#1769;&#1769;&#9608;&#9608;&#1769;&#1769;-&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#9608;&#1769;
&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#9650;&#1769;&#9650;&#1769;&#9650;|&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#9650;&#1769;&#9650;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;
&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;
&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#9608;&#9608;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;|&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;|&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#9608;&#9608;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;
&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;|&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;|&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;
&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;|&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;|&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;
&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;|&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;|&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;|&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;&#1769;
&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;&#1758;&#1758;&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;​


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Januar 2010)

mir fällt auf ich hab gar keine seltsamen träume nur träume in denens um sex geht oder den tod von verwandten oder davon das ich steinreich werde :<


----------



## Firun (8. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nabend firun



huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Traumdeuten , heute vielleicht nicht mehr aber ein anderes mal gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> HiSkatero


Abend


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Mir is langweilig
†Verscharren wir die Leiche†


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

keiner mehr da? HUHU???


----------



## Skatero (8. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> keiner mehr da? HUHU???


Doch ich bin eigentlich noch da.


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Warum schreibt keiner mehr?


----------



## Edou (8. Januar 2010)

ik och aber ich geh nu pennen


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

gute nacht und träum was zum deuten.


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Hmmmmm...

21 ist die Halbe wahrheit


----------



## Edou (8. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> gute nacht und träum was zum deuten.


Na ich will ma nen erfreulichen traum zum deuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....xD oki bis samstag

I am The Heart break Kid, the headliner,the icon,the showstopper...Mr.Wrestlemania!!!!


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

samstag?


----------



## Edou (8. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> samstag?


jo ich geh heut abend mit meinem vater weg un so


----------



## Skatero (8. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> jo ich geh heut abend mit meinem vater weg un so


Trink nicht zu wenig...


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)




----------



## Edou (8. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Trink nicht zu wenig...


xD werd ich werd ich

ok abe rnu gut nacht bis denne cucu^^


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

nAcHtiiiixD

jetzt träumste sicher nix schönes^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Januar 2010)




----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

nice^^ SoielGeschmack hätt ich dir gar ned zugetraut, LoD


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Januar 2010)

ich hab die sogar schon live gesehn :O

und werde sie hoffentlich bald wieder live sehn


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Januar 2010)




----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Gz. Ich finde Das hier auch gut:



Die will ich unbedingt mal live sehen. Die und die Ärzte.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Januar 2010)

auch schon live gesehen :>

absolut genial

die hier würd ich auch noch gern live sehn



edit: IN Extremo lieblingslied


----------



## Skatero (8. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> auch schon live gesehen :>
> 
> absolut genial
> 
> die hier würd ich auch noch gern live sehn


Video ging nicht. Jetzt sollte es.


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Dein 1. Video sieht man nicht. Mein lieblingslied von InEx ist Spielmannsfluch, Her Mannerig und außerdem mag ich die Intro von Vollmond total gerne.

&#8364;dit: O.o Das erste is ja genial! Is irgendwie ein bisschen wie Hammerfall


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Januar 2010)

ja gell von denen hab ich mir jetz das album The Days of Grays gekauft das ist so geil ich hab sogar noch von 4 liedern die orchesterversion :O

edit: hier noch was


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

fettes GZ. Was hört ihr sonst noch?

&#8364;dit: Was isn das fürn Instrument? bei 0:4? EIn Handkeyboard???


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Januar 2010)

oder


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Das is mir wieder zu heftig^^Genau wie das andere. Ich brauch in MUsik irgendwie ne richtige Melodie.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Januar 2010)

eher das hier (hör ich auch)


----------



## Breakyou (8. Januar 2010)

ich geh dann auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man sieht sich


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Gute NACHT


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich geh dann auch mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nachti!

edit @ Soldara:
das vll noch?


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Jap, nich übel, gar nxciht übel







und vor allem:

Das ist kein Lied, das ist ein Gebet zu den Göttern des Metals!


&#8364;dit: War diesen Sommer auf meinem 1. Konzert bei Schandmaul, kenn alle Texte auswendig... Die Waren mein 1. Schritt  zu anständiger Musik, voher hab ich *schäm* recht vie Pur gehört.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Das ist kein Lied, das ist ein Gebet zu den Göttern des Metals!


QFT!!!

edit: DIE WERD ICH LIVE SEHN!! MUHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> QFT!!!


Heißt das Quote for this?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Quote for truth


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

ok^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Januar 2010)

deut mal den traum

in diesem traum bin ich in wacken und auf der bühne spielen Iron Maiden 

was bedeutet das?


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

bist du vollkommen oder so gut wie vollkommen dicht?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> bist du vollkommen oder so gut wie vollkommen dicht?


gut voll!


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Grlückwunsch. Sie hatten eine Vision.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Januar 2010)

PREISET DEN HERRN ICH HATTE EINE VISION!!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Welchen Herrn? Gott oder Satan?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Januar 2010)

Bruce Dickinson natürlich der einzig wahre gott


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Oder da sfliegende Spagettimnster oder Zam oder BELAFARINROD oder Die Natur under dat Heilische Lischt oder...


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Januar 2010)

dadadadada das fliegende spagettimonster hatte ich gestern zu mittag und belafarinrod sind NOCH keine götter, die natur liegt im sterben und das heilige licht gibts nicht


so udn ich geh jetzt schlafÖn weil cih morgen schon um 9 rausmuss -.-


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

gute nacht. Ich werd vermutlich auch gehen. Is ja nix los hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was meinste, soll ich mirgen einen Extra TraumdeutFred aufmachen?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> gute nacht. Ich werd vermutlich auch gehen. Is ja nix los hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mach doch, mehr als nicht ankommen kann er nicht, und einen wirklichen Kultigen fred auzumachen dauert jahre oder einer Genialen idee, außerdem ist nicht KINDERBETTZEIT?!?


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2010)

ich leg mich auch ma schlafen

gut nacht


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Januar 2010)

Signaturtest


----------



## mastergamer (8. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Signaturtest




Bestanden.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Januar 2010)

Hurra \o/


----------



## Vrocas (8. Januar 2010)

Hat hier auch jemand die laggs des jahrhunderts in wow...??

Edit: Ich glaube das ist ein zeichen dass ich aufhören sollte und mein eigenen High Score in Mario Classic einholen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Gutenb Abend Jungs und Mädels. Na? alles  was schönes Geträumt?


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

Nachher gibt es wieder Live-Szenen auf meinen Live-Stream 
Entweder League of Legends oder Drakensang 2...


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

moin


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Januar 2010)

Ich hab vor Lachmann geschrieben, obwohl er vorm ir eingetippt hat!
Mist, Fail...
Wäre aber cool gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Breakyou (8. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ists bei euch auch so kalt? brrr..


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Was schlimmes oder nix?

@Razyl: Ihr spielt lol?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> ne leider nich
> 
> ...



februar hab ich geburtstag
februar kommt neues finntroll album
februar kommt neues eluveitie album
ende januar kommt neues varg album
februar bekomme ich die tickets fürs paganfest <

ich mag den februar <:


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2010)

Namd ihr Weichbirnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> nix..^^
> 
> 
> @lachmann.. Jaa, Februar rockt oO
> ...



k.p xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> schneit auch jo, aber ich mag das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei mir schneits noch nicht :<


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe das dieser angekündigte Sturm auch in Wuppertal halt macht, normalerweise gehen solche Spaßigen Sachen einmal um uns herum -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Bäm!



offizielles video?!?!?!!1111dröööölf
brb
gucken


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Januar 2010)

Merkt das eig jmd, wenn man paar Tausend Seiten vorher irgendetwas böses reineditiert?


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> schneit auch jo, aber ich mag das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bei mir ist seit um 5 (morgens) der totale Schneesturm.


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> @Razyl: Ihr spielt lol?


Ja, schon länger. Und jedesmal streame ich live


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ja!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich werd sie beim paganfrst live sehen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Tief Daisy. Der Typ, wo den Sturm nach seiner Frau benennen lassen hat ist arm dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Breakyou (8. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> februar hab ich geburtstag
> februar kommt neues finntroll album
> februar kommt neues eluveitie album
> ende januar kommt neues varg album
> ...



Februar hab ich Geburtstag 
Februar findet ein Newcomer Bandcontest statt bei dem die Band eines Freundes spielt 

jap Februar wird geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Merkt das eig jmd, wenn man paar Tausend Seiten vorher irgendetwas böses reineditiert?


Ich glaube, die Mods haben für so etwas ein Tool...


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, schon länger. Und jedesmal streame ich live



Kann cih auch mitspielen? Bin aleldings noch ein ziemlicher noob, erst stufe 3


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2010)

aufgeregt drücke ich auf fix antwort... und vergesse, was ich wollte


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ne Freundin von mir auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich freu mich schon richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ailstorm,varg,equilibrium,finntroll,eluveitie und dornenreich an einem abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Kann cih auch mitspielen? Bin aleldings noch ein ziemlicher noob, erst stufe 3


Wenn einer von denen:
Skatero, Kronas, Jigsaw, Ykon fehlt:
ja


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dödödö


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Januar 2010)

Lasst uns Streetfighter spielen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> *wein* Equilibrium, Finntroll, Eluveitie *lechz*



am meisten freu ich mich ja auf varg,finntroll und ailstorm 
den sänger von alestorm will ich unbedingt mal live sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eigentlich freu ich mich auf alles :O
mein erstes konzert yay


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn einer von denen:
> Skatero, Kronas, Jigsaw, Ykon fehlt:
> ja




*freu und Ykon unauffällig Arsen in den Tee kipp*


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *freu und Ykon unauffällig Arsen in den Tee kipp*


Ne, Ykon ist ganz gut


----------



## Breakyou (8. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> ...



hab Gegen den Sumoringer gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der heißt glaub ich Honda


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne, Ykon ist ganz gut




Wer isn nicht so gut?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> dein erstes, na dann viel spaß.. konzerte sind so ziemlich das geilste was es gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



leider mein erstes ... ich wollt schon viel früher zu einem gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wer isn nicht so gut?


Jigsaw und Kronas =)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Januar 2010)

http://z0r.de/410


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lasst uns Streetfighter spielen!




Hahaha das ist geil xD


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/410


WTF?


----------



## Breakyou (8. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/410



des hab ich in den Nachrichten mal gesehen..
Die haben sich auch von einer Schlange in den Rüssel beißen lassen


----------



## Tabuno (8. Januar 2010)

Disco Pogo! ;D


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

Schreib lieber News Tabu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Hehe, aufjedenfall wirds denke ich geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



joa, schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich nehm noch 2 freunde mit und ich treff mich da noch mir 1-2 leuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das wird so geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (8. Januar 2010)

abend


----------



## Tabuno (8. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schreib lieber News Tabu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich deine immer sehe, fühlen sich meine so klein an. =(


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn ich deine immer sehe, fühlen sich meine so klein an. =(



Siehe Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

tabuno, sie sind raus!


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn ich deine immer sehe, fühlen sich meine so klein an. =(


Hm... ich schreib nun schon etwas länger, als du...


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> tabuno, sie sind raus!


aber warum denn?!


----------



## Tabuno (8. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm... ich schreib nun schon etwas länger, als du...


Obwohl die Painkiller ging doch eigentlich.


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Obwohl die Painkiller ging doch eigentlich.


Du hättest den englischen Text übersetzen können!!111


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> aber warum denn?!



weil ... disco pogo .... wtf?


----------



## mookuh (8. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> weil ... disco pogo .... wtf?



disco pogo?! :/


----------



## Tabuno (8. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hättest den englischen Text übersetzen können!!111


Auch wenn ich englisch bilingual habe, so gut bin ich nun doch nicht. :>


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich englisch bilingual habe, so gut bin ich nun doch nicht. :>


sooooo kompliziert war der Text nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> weil ... disco pogo .... wtf?


Besser als Metal... -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Besser als Metal... -.-



TÖTET IHN!
Lachman, Plan 75 DD.
Du weißt Bescheid!


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

http://z0r.de/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Besser als Metal... -.-



frauenarzt ist selbst für hip-hop unter aller sau :x


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Besser als Metal... -.-



You have been stabbed in the back by a pack of angry winged monkeys send by an evil witch...


----------



## Tabuno (8. Januar 2010)

Razyl, verteidige mich, die haben hier alle keinen Geschmack! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/5


das gibts mindestens zehn mal in den z0rs in verschiedenen variationen
habe alle z0rs durch oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Januar 2010)

Gleich machen wir wirklich Plan 75 DD.
Du willst es nicht anders.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Razyl, verteidige mich, die haben hier alle keinen Geschmack!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Selor schrieb:


> You have been stabbed in the back by a pack of angry winged monkeys send by an evil witch...


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe für euch jeder versteht die Anspielung...


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Es gibt nichts besseres als Metal! Er ist verhext! Lasset uns beten!








I am a man who walks alone
And when I'm walking a dark road
At night or strolling through the park

When the light begins to change
I sometimes feel a little strange
A little anxious when it's dark.

Fear of the dark,fear of the dark
I have constant fear that something's always near
Fear of the dark,fear of the dark
I have a phobia that someone's always there

Have you run your fingers down the wall
And have you felt your neck skin crawl
When you're searching for the light ?
Sometimes when you're scared to take a look
At the corner of the room
You've sensed that something's watching you.

Have you ever been alone at night
Thought you heard footsteps behind
And turned around and no-one's there ?
And as you quicken up your pace
You find it hard to look again
Because you're sure there's someone there

Watching horror films the night before
Debating witches and folklore
The unknown troubles on your mind
Maybe your mind is playing tricks
You sense,and suddenly eyes fix
On dancing shadows from behind.

Fear of the dark, fear of the dark
I have a constant fear that something's always near
Fear of the dark, fear of the dark
I have a phobia that someone's always there.

When I'm walking a dark road
I am a man who walks alone


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für euch jeder versteht die Anspielung...



sagt mir irgendwas Ó_ó


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Januar 2010)

Bevor ich gehe muss ich euch sagen...
Ich hab den Paten 3... ähh ich meine Iron Maiden noch nie gemocht.


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2010)

http://www.livestream.com/razylgaming

im b4 razyl werbung


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

http://www.livestream.com/razylgaming
This is it! Anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bevor ich gehe muss ich euch sagen...
> Ich hab den Paten 3... ähh ich meine Iron Maiden noch nie gemocht.



du bist ja auch ein alternativ metaller, kein schwer metaller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://www.livestream.com/razylgaming
> 
> im b4 razyl werbung





Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.livestream.com/razylgaming
> This is it! Anschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hell yeah


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Nur ein Frosch würde sie nicht verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du bist ja auch ein alternativ metaller, kein schwer metaller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt^^.
Du weißt, was ich mit 75 DD gemeint hab XD. Oder?


----------



## Skatero (8. Januar 2010)

Nabend

Tabuno, du hast kein Geschmack. \m/


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Stimmt^^.
> Du weißt, was ich mit 75 DD gemeint hab XD. Oder?



ja ... sehr flach ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> egal hauptsache metaller XD


Wir Metaller halten zusammen!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ja ... sehr flach ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok, ich glaube du hast ihn anders verstanden... naja XD.


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bevor ich gehe muss ich euch sagen...
> Ich hab den Paten 3... ähh ich meine Iron Maiden noch nie gemocht.




http://z0r.de/41


----------



## Tabuno (8. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Tabuno, du hast kein Geschmack. \m/


Wieso kein LoL, Schande über dich!


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.livestream.com/razylgaming
> This is it! Anschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


its going los


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, ich glaube du hast ihn anders verstanden... naja XD.



das konnte man halt so schön 2deutig verstehen ;D


----------



## Tabuno (8. Januar 2010)

Ich spiel hier grade LoL und einer meiner Gegner heißt Razy... ich hab angst. :<


----------



## Skatero (8. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich spiel hier grade LoL und einer meiner Gegner heißt Razy... ich hab angst. :<


Den hatte ich auch schon mal. 
Der ist schlecht.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Den hatte ich auch schon mal.
> Der ist schlecht.


Ok, alle Namen die mit Razy anfangen sind glaub ich schlecht.


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2010)

razyls stream hat rekordzahlen von 1 zuschauer, der aber nur hört und nicht guckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fail


----------



## Skatero (8. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ok, alle Namen die mit Razy anfangen sind glaub ich schlecht.


Nö Razyl ist gut.



> razyls stream hat rekordzahlen von 1 zuschauer, der aber nur hört und nicht guckt biggrin.gif fail


Ich habe gerade keine Zeit.


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ok, alle Namen die mit Razy anfangen sind glaub ich schlecht.


Mein Name fängt genauso an und ich bin relativ gut...

Edit:
Ihr miesen Verräter QQ


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> servus^^



Hey. Was geträumt?


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Mist! Dann bin ich heute abend wohl arbeitslos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das t-shirt hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

Hm, Blade schaut uns zu, aber schreibt nichts... ist der gesperrt worden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> afk vllt?


Ich glaube er ist gesperrt, ich habe dafür ein Gefühl


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. Januar 2010)

Heute morgen nen Richtig Behinderten traum gehabt ....


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. Januar 2010)

Ich bin seit 3 tagen Nachtschwärmer aus leidenschaft... ich leide jeden tag aufs neue... 3 tage kaum geschlafen, habs gestern mit sport versucht, heute wirds wohl nen kräuterschlaftee...


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Heute morgen nen Richtig Behinderten traum gehabt ....


Sicher, dass es ein Traum war?

Edit:
Evtl. ist seine SPerre ausgelaufen? Zumindest hat Zam von ihn ein paar Links  und wenn er die schon gesehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. Januar 2010)

Pfff

ja razyl Sicher ......


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2010)

Razyl &#8206;(22:12):
aber der Kommentar
gott, so eine *Vorlage* xD

omfg zweideutigkeit of doom


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> Razyl &#8206;(22:12):
> aber der Kommentar
> gott, so eine *Vorlage* xD
> 
> omfg zweideutigkeit of doom



olololo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lekraan
shisha? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bis später ^^


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Heute morgen nen Richtig Behinderten traum gehabt ....




Erzähl!
*Auf ihren Titel verweis*


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Jaa, meine wunderschöne Shisha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



shisha kann manchmal schon ganz lustig sein ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Also Sisha ... keine Bong Leute ... Oo



Immer diese Kiffer : /


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Immer diese Kiffer : /



deine sig xDDDDD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Erzähl!
> *Auf ihren Titel verweis*




da gings um Simpsons , Zombies Die Durch einen gelben Schleim leben , Unzwar Doppelt solange wie ein mensch eigetlich lebt und Öhm dan war ich auch noch bei der Obduktion dabei .....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. Januar 2010)

völlig bekloppt der traum >_>


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

> Das Anarchoforum 4Chan nimmt sich YouTube vor - um einen pummeligen Jungen zu rächen
> Wer sich am Mittwoch, den 6. Januar, bei YouTube auf die Suche nach süßen Tiervideosund massiv unter Drogen stehenden Kindern macht, soll auf Pornos stoßen. Das ist der infame Plan der Web-Vandalen von 4Chan.


Nice Spiegel-Artikel


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nice Spiegel-Artikel



mwhahaha


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


frisch von der "quelle"


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

> Die Welt von 4Chan ist dunkel und seltsam, wie das Innenleben eines verwirrten Provinz-Teenagers um 3 Uhr morgens.


So sieht es mal aus... dafür braucht man sich nur Kronas und Lachmann anschauen


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So sieht es mal aus... dafür braucht man sich nur Kronas und Lachmann anschauen



jep, so siehts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte...


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

LAAAAANGWEILIG


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> hast deinen stream nich mehr offen? xD


Nö, da ich gerade was anderes mache


----------



## Himmelskrieger (8. Januar 2010)

Hola!


----------



## Firun (8. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> LAAAAANGWEILIG



ein Tip :

Korrigier doch die News auf Gamer Lobby  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> ein Tip :
> 
> Korrigier doch die News auf Gamer Lobby
> 
> ...


Welche news?


----------



## Petersburg (8. Januar 2010)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (8. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Welche news?



R.U.S.E war ein Fehler , und ein paar andere News sind im Satzbau nicht wirklich in Ordnung aber ich denke ihr werdet schon euren Korrekturleser haben, von daher will mich da eher raushalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (8. Januar 2010)

Jemand lust Gather zu spielen? xD


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> R.U.S.E war ein Fehler , und ein paar andere News sind im Satzbau nicht wirklich in Ordnung aber ich denke ihr werdet schon euren Korrekturleser haben, von daher will mich da eher raushalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, noch nicht. Da ist aber einer anscheinend in Anmarsch...


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH LEUTE!
Ihr habt es geschafft... der Nachtschwärmer ist auf der 4. Googleseite unter den Begriff "lustige Pornonamen" gelandet....


----------



## Petersburg (8. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH LEUTE!
> Ihr habt es geschafft... der Nachtschwärmer ist auf der 4. Googleseite unter den Begriff "lustige Pornonamen" gelandet....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Endlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Januar 2010)

gucken doch eh immer nur alle auf die ersten 3 seiten


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> gucken doch eh immer nur alle auf die ersten 3 seiten


Das enttäuuschende ist, dass wir mit den Begriff "Die Nachtschwärmer" nicht mal dein Top 5 sind :<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Januar 2010)

dabei sind wir hier doch ne echte instanz des geistigen verfalls geworden : /


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> dabei sind wir hier doch ne echte instanz des geistigen verfalls geworden : /





SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich habe so ein groß gemächt
> da wird sogar dem lachmann schlecht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Januar 2010)

das war ein sauberer reim^^
ein funke kreativität


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> das war ein sauberer reim^^
> ein funke kreativität



willste dafür nen preis?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Januar 2010)

hab ich nie behauptet
ich wollts nur mal anmerken


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> hab ich nie behauptet
> ich wollts nur mal anmerken



ich wollt ja nur wissen ob du nen preis willst Ó_ó
dann behalt ich denn eben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2010)

Wer hat eigentlich unseren Furry verloren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (8. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich wollt ja nur wissen ob du nen preis willst Ó_ó
> dann behalt ich denn eben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hast nen Preis zuviel ? Ich nehme ihn , danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (8. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich wollt ja nur wissen ob du nen preis willst Ó_ó
> dann behalt ich denn eben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Will auch einen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Hast nen Preis zuviel ? Ich nehme ihn , danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du musst auch schon was dafür leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du musst auch schon was dafür leisten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zb so fette rhymes wie ich bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> zb so fette rhymes wie ich bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wär schonmal ein anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. Januar 2010)

Gnä Morgen früh Red bull , sangria Und Wodka Kaufen gehen :x


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Gnä Morgen früh Red bull , sangria Und Wodka Kaufen gehen :x



sangria schmeckt wie pisse!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sangria schmeckt wie pisse!




Wie kannst du so was sagen Bzw Woher weist du wie pisse schmeckt? :x


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Januar 2010)

schmeckt i-wie alles ziemlich räudig


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wie kannst du so was sagen Bzw Woher weist du wie pisse schmeckt? :x



pff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sangria schmeckt scheiße ... bäähh
vodka mit redbull ist ganz lecker aber puren vodka tu ich mir nichtmehr an :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> pff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kla Pur Blut Orange Wodka Pur <3

Und Sangria im eimer Mit Früchten <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und eis


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Hallo!? er is Leichmann.. tote entleeren sich nochmal wenn sie sterben.. *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




da kommt mir grade ne Szene Aus Drag Me To hell  in den kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Januar 2010)

...kein alkoholisches Getränk kommt nur annähernd an Bier heran


----------



## Petersburg (8. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wie kannst du so was sagen Bzw Woher weist du wie pisse schmeckt? :x



Endlich eine neue Sigi thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ...kein alkoholisches Getränk kommt nur annähernd an Bier heran



qft


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Endlich eine neue Sigi thx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




\o/ jeha meine Erste Sigi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Januar 2010)

ich werde mich dann mal zu bette begeben
euch allen eine gute nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich werde mich dann mal zu bette begeben
> euch allen eine gute nacht



nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (8. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich werde mich dann mal zu bette begeben
> euch allen eine gute nacht



(~^-^)~ Gn8 ~(^-^~)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. Januar 2010)

Ein Ogil :O


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Januar 2010)

Nadnd


----------



## Ithilian (9. Januar 2010)

6153 Seiten?? omg, das muss einen Eintrag in Guinnes Buch geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Mh ja klar, 6153 Seiten voller Nonsens XD



nur durch meine beiträge bleibt hier ein mindest maß an niveau erhalten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> richtig, ganz besonders durch deine xDD



sind sie anderer meinung? mein werter khorhiil


----------



## jolk (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nur durch meine beiträge bleibt hier ein mindest maß an niveau erhalten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





DER schrieb:


> sangria schmeckt wie pisse!




...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> ...


sarkasmus?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> O.O
> 
> Ach.. nein werter Herr Lachmann, ich bin ganz und gar Ihrer Meinung, ihre verbale Kompetenz so wie auch die Fähigkeit so viel Gefühle in niedergeschriebene Worte zu packen find ich einfach toll!
> KLASSE!



Sie sind auch einfach wunderbar, mein lieber Khorhiil. Sie sind so nett und gefühlsvoll ...
Wie gehts Alex? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Januar 2010)

Tag die Herren. Ich telefonier gerade mit der Freundin seit 1st 30 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

moin
ich hasse lange telefonieren :<
nach 5 min tut mir schon das ohr weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag die Herren. Ich telefonier gerade mit der Freundin seit 1st 30 min
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Äh.... Glückwunsch? *ratlos schau*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Januar 2010)

Zombiland is ja mal absolut geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich weiß, Danke, danke..
> 
> Dem gehts gut, der liegt auf meinem Sessel XD



sag ma hi von mir  xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich soll von ihm sagen... "wo!?".. *haha schenkelklopfer*--er ist so witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schlag ihn von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Januar 2010)

ich sage mal Gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Januar 2010)

Bin auch mal schlafen, nächtle.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

nacht blade


----------



## Zonalar (9. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Eltern werden sich dolle aufregen über die Telefonkosten :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht.. und nun sagt er wir sollen mit uns selbst geschlechtsverkehr betreiben in etwas härterem tonfall *wein*



omg andre wird genußwurzelt!


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Januar 2010)

servus leute

hier der künstler der mich mit am meisten beeinflusst hat


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> *sniff*



nicht traurig sein :<


LordofDemons schrieb:


> servus leute
> 
> hier der künstler der mich mit am meisten beeinflusst hat



der kerl ist super :´D


----------



## Zonalar (9. Januar 2010)

yay ich treff mein Schatz morgen um 10:30^^schnell schlafen gehn... 

Aber halt plöd wenn man zuvor  2 stunden telefoniert :/


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



signatur zu groß


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

bin ma weg 
nacht


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

Halloooo^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2010)

Abend allerseits


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend!
Ein fantastischer Abend, nicht wahr? =)


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_Hallo....da bin ich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Daxter Mario. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> Ein fantastischer Abend, nicht wahr? =)


Jupp



Rexo schrieb:


> _Hallo....da bin ich wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


DA FURRY IS BACK!!!


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Der Furry ist wieder da, der Furry ist wieder da \o/


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

ICH LIEBE BANANEN! 

Hoi ;O


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_Habe ich euch so gefehlt ??

Und hab gerade scheisse gebaut _


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2010)

Namd


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Habe ich euch so gefehlt ??
> 
> Und hab gerade scheisse gebaut _


nä...wir bzw ich haben zwar lachi beschuldigt (nimms mir nich übel my bro) dich getötet und anschließend vergewaltigt zu haben aber mehr nich


Und welche scheiße haste gebaut?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

perverses gesocks hier <_<

moin


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Namd


Oh gott, noch so ein Halo-Freak =/


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> nä...wir bzw ich haben zwar lachi beschuldigt (nimms mir nich übel my bro) dich getötet und anschließend vergewaltigt zu haben aber mehr nich
> 
> 
> Und welche scheiße haste gebaut?






> Bad-Daxter sagt:
> *Hab gerade so scheisse gebaut
> Lachmann sagt:
> *was haste gemacht? Oo
> ...



_Aus MSN_


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh gott, noch so ein Halo-Freak =/



Das merkst du erst jetzt?
Glückwunsch, sie haben mein Toastbrot übertroffen!

Edit: Rexo ich glaube deine Sig ist 100 Pixel zu breit...


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das merkst du erst jetzt?
> Glückwunsch, sie haben mein Toastbrot übertroffen!



_Master Chief fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

geht ICQ ich will auch ma lachn über eure dummheit oO


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das merkst du erst jetzt?
> Glückwunsch, sie haben mein Toastbrot übertroffen!


Hm... wann achte ich schonmal auf Signaturen und Avatars von anderen Usern? Eher selten, höchsten einen kurzen Blick drauf und da interessiert es mich nichtmal, was das für eine Sig ist, außer sie blinkt oder ist ähnlich nervig.


----------



## Petersburg (9. Januar 2010)

Moin
_---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Daxter Mario 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2010)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen wieso "Noch so einer"?


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

Lachmann du hanswurst beweg deinen mauszeiger aufs ICQ und logg ein!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Januar 2010)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen wieso "Noch so einer"?


Weil ich in letzter Zeit auf gefühlte 100 von "euch" gestoßen bin...
aka "Reach wird ja so der Heilsbringer für die gesamte Szene" --> *kopf richtung tisch*


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen wieso "Noch so einer"?



_Halo is so ziemlich einer der besten Games fur die Xbox die es gibt was schiessen angeht ^^

@Petersburg ich hab Copy Right auf Daxter-Mario also lass das_


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ich in letzter Zeit auf gefühlte 100 von "euch" gestoßen bin...
> aka "Reach wird ja so der Heilsbringer für die gesamte Szene" --> *kopf richtung tisch*



Ach gut, jetzt werd ich auch noch mit irgendwelchen Hirnverbrannten Arschgeigen zusammengesteckt...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Lachmann du hanswurst beweg deinen mauszeiger aufs ICQ und logg ein!!!



k.b


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach gut, jetzt werd ich auch noch mit irgendwelchen Hirnverbrannten Arschgeigen zusammengesteckt...


Ist mir nur gerade so eingefallen...
@ Rexo:
Ja, für die Konsole... obwohl die Serie ja auch stetig abnimmt (*huhu ODST*)


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach gut, jetzt werd ich auch noch mit irgendwelchen Hirnverbrannten Arschgeigen zusammengesteckt...


tja selor jetzt bist du einer unter vielen


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> k.b


meine faust sehnt sich gerade nach deinem gesicht cO


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist mir nur gerade so eingefallen...
> @ Rexo:
> Ja, für die Konsole... obwohl die Serie ja auch stetig abnimmt (*huhu ODST*)



_ODST is scheisse habs bei nem freund gezogt_


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2010)

Ich freu mich lediglich, das ich bald weiterspielen kann...
ODST war nicht schlecht aber so arschkurz und dafür zu teuer (selbst gebraucht)...
Ich hab immernoch viel Spaß, vorallendingen im Feuergefecht mit meinem Bruder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

> Was sucht eigentlich ein Luxemburger im deutschen buffed Forum? :>
> Torchwolf &#8206;(21:16):
> Gibt kein Französiches also musst ihr hinhalten
> Razyl &#8206;(21:16):
> ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> meine faust sehnt sich gerade nach deinem gesicht cO



tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich freu mich lediglich, das ich bald weiterspielen kann...
> ODST war nicht schlecht aber so arschkurz und dafür zu teuer (selbst gebraucht)...
> Ich hab immernoch viel Spaß, vorallendingen im Feuergefecht mit meinem Bruder
> 
> ...


Und danach beendet Bungie die Serie aus ihrer sicht... ein dritt-Entwickler arbeitet daran und die Serie stirbt ganz -- so wird es enden =)


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> tja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jetzt beweg deine faule hand aufs Icq icon-.-


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> tja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


AB INS ICQ!


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2010)

Ist mir wurscht wie es endet...
Ich hab meinen Spaß und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (9. Januar 2010)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so jetzt wird ein 10 seitiges Protokoll für die Schule geschrieben -___-


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Jetzt beweg deine faule hand aufs Icq icon-.-





Razyl schrieb:


> AB INS ICQ!



wieso? ._.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wieso? ._.


Weil MIR langweilig ist!


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil MIR langweilig ist!


jop nu iss er sogar mit dem furry und mir in nem chat :O


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ist mir wurscht wie es endet...
> Ich hab meinen Spaß und gut ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Hab ma versucht Halo auf Legendar zu zocken o gott ich bin dauernt gestorben ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil MIR langweilig ist!



das is natürlich ein grund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grad k.b ._.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab ma versucht Halo auf Legendar zu zocken o gott ich bin dauernt gestorben ^^_



Ich sterb mittlerweile nicht mehr so oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und kürz deine dämliche Sig um 100Pixel in der Breite, wegen dir Sack hab ich nen Scrollbalken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. Januar 2010)

guten abend! und hat wer was geträumt?


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das is natürlich ein grund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Eyy mach doch...


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> guten abend! und hat wer was geträumt?



Ich würd im richtigen Thread mal nachschauen, da ist noch genug arbeit...


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich sterb mittlerweile nicht mehr so oft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HULDIGT BAYONETTA_


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> guten abend! und hat wer was geträumt?


Ja, viel zu viel


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Eyy mach doch...




ja ... ok -.-


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ja ... ok -.-


juhu!!! nu ham wa was zu lachen!!


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich sterb mittlerweile nicht mehr so oft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_SO Besser ??^^_


----------



## Ykon (9. Januar 2010)

Nabend Schwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (9. Januar 2010)

*badet grade in den Riffs*


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _SO Besser ??^^_



Sehr viel besser!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

El schrieb:


> *badet grade in den Riffs*



*___________*


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_Wer Grundet mit mier den Bayonetta Fanboy Club ?? ^^_


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

ich muß grad pizza essen und es kommt gleich wieder raus <.<

ansonsten


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wer Grundet mit mier den Bayonetta Fanboy Club ?? ^^_


ich nich!! kenn dass spiel nich^^


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ich nich!! kenn dass spiel nich^^



das ist ein spiel charakter, kein spiel xD


----------



## El Homer (9. Januar 2010)

Ich will nach Norwegen und diese Frau heiraten !



bitte anhören und mir sagen wie ihr das Lied findet xD


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ich nich!! kenn dass spiel nich^^




_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Arosk Fail das Game heisst auch Bayonetta_


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Meine Antwort: 



18. Juni!


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> das ist ein spiel charakter, kein spiel xD


wtf Oo


----------



## El Homer (9. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Meine Antwort:
> 
> 
> 
> 18. Juni!


Wie du ****** hast eine Karte für Köln !!!!! ARGHHHH !!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Januar 2010)

Edou, Jeff Hardy ist so eine Ratte...Der Drogenjunkie gehört verbrannt!


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_Der gameplay Trailer ist ein Traum ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

biste auf nem slayer trip arosk? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

El schrieb:


> Wie du ****** hast eine Karte für Köln !!!!! ARGHHHH !!!!



Nein... dafür:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> biste auf nem slayer trip arosk?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon immer xD aber jetzt ganz besonders ^^


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nein... dafür:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Megadeath o.O 

Ich hasse dich_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Januar 2010)

Geht die Sau einfach zu TNA -.-
Idiot...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Schon immer xD aber jetzt ganz besonders ^^



gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich freu mich schon aufs paganfest <3 
eluveitie,varg,finntroll,equilibrium,alestorm,dornenreich und noch so ne band mit ner sängerin :x

obwohl die großen 4 auch scheiße geil ist Oo


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Edou, Jeff Hardy ist so eine Ratte...Der Drogenjunkie gehört verbrannt!


Jap....unterschreibt bei tna..-.- verräter....


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

hm mein arenamate isn russe und der ist total verrückt nach pagan metal xD



ka warum ich dauernd videos poste... hab gestern grad gta gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. Januar 2010)

was ist gta?


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> guten abend! und hat wer was geträumt?





Skatero schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich etwas geträumt, aber ich weiss nur noch, dass es um eine Banane ging.







Arosk schrieb:


> Nein... dafür:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich überlege immer noch, ob ich gehen soll... Hmm


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> hm mein arenamate isn russe und der ist total verrückt nach pagan metal xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



den russen mag ich jetzt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pagan,folk,ving metal <3

love fist ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> was ist gta?



Ich red von Grand Theft Auto: Vice City


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> was ist gta?


Du weißt nicht was GTA ist? oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> was ist gta?



Du bist zu jung dafür.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich überlege immer noch, ob ich gehen soll... Hmm


da überlegst du noch?? oO


----------



## Soladra (9. Januar 2010)

is das ein ballerspiel?


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> da überlegst du noch?? oO


Brille -- komm ma icq on!


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> da überlegst du noch?? oO


Mir fällt gerade niemand ein, der auch dahin geht und ich geh doch nicht alleine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> is das ein ballerspiel?



Nein, Strategie und Aufbau.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille -- komm ma icq on!


blah... kb



Skatero schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade niemand ein, der auch dahin geht und ich geh doch nicht alleine.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa ok, alleine ist doof, aber würd da aus deinem freundeskreis keiner mitkommen?


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> is das ein ballerspiel?


Mein Spielerherz weint gerade


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)




----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade niemand ein, der auch dahin geht und ich geh doch nicht alleine.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da würde ich, wenn mir wer die karte geben würde, sogar nur als halber körper hingehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nein, Strategie und Aufbau.



??? ähnliches? Spellforce?

&#8364;dit: ah ok, thx


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> is das ein ballerspiel?



_Hast die letzten 10 Jahre auf dme Mond gelebt ??_


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mein Spielerherz weint gerade


Meine spielehülle+cd auch...und mein herz..ist enttäuscht.. ich hab gta 2 gezockt da war ich naa 7 oder so...^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Wie kann man auch nur annähernd nicht GTA kennen? Das Spiel tauchte so oft in den Medien auf in den letzten Jahren oO


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2010)

1.Arosk du Arsch  ;D
2. Bayonetta sieht wie DMC als Frau aus.


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> blah... kb
> 
> 
> joa ok, alleine ist doof, aber würd da aus deinem freundeskreis keiner mitkommen?


Die meisten mögen kein Metal oder haben nicht genung Geld. :/


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> 1.Arosk du Arsch  ;D
> 2. Bayonetta sieht wie DMC als Frau aus.


_
Knie nieder und Huldige Bayonetta !!

edit:

Is ja auch vom DMC Macher _


----------



## Ykon (9. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> is das ein ballerspiel?



Komm aus deinem rl und setzt dich mal vor die Konsole! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Komm aus deinem rl und setzt dich mal vor die Konsole!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ODer vor den PC


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Januar 2010)

Bei DSDS der Metaler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich fand ihn cool :O
Lachmann, mach dir nix draus. Wenn sich eine Tür schließt öffnet sich irgendwo ein Fenster.


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Komm aus deinem rl und setzt dich mal vor die Konsole!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auf GTA trifft man auch im RL genug.


----------



## Ykon (9. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> ODer vor den PC



[insert Medium]


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> 1.Arosk du Arsch  ;D
> 2. Bayonetta sieht wie DMC als Frau aus.




_http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hideki_Kamiya_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bei DSDS der Metaler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der typ war der totale fake ... guck dir mal den typen an Ó_ó
der is purer metaller
aber meint nur hardrock
der wurde dafür bezahlt, 100 pro
ja, das fenster ist das paganfest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. Januar 2010)

*weinend aus den Nachtschwärmer renn*

Was kann ich dafür, dass mein Fernseher kaputt ist????


----------



## Ykon (9. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Auf GTA trifft man auch im RL genug.



Aber wenn er nicht weiß was es ist, merkt er es ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> der typ war der totale fake ... guck dir mal den typen an Ó_ó
> der is purer metaller
> aber meint nur hardrock
> der wurde dafür bezahlt, 100 pro
> ...



Ich glaube die haben da irgendwie Heavy Metal mit Hardrock gleichgesetzt.
Ich glaube, wir sollten wütend werden.
Holt die Fackeln und die Mistgabeln wir machen einen Aufstand!!!!!1111


----------



## Ykon (9. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *weinend aus den Nachtschwärmer renn*
> 
> Was kann ich dafür, dass mein Fernseher kaputt ist????



Google spuckt bei "gta" über 64Millionen treffer aus. Was will man(n) mehr?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich glaube die haben da irgendwie Heavy Metal mit Hardrock gleichgesetzt.
> Ich glaube, wir sollten wütend werden.
> Holt die Fackeln und die Mistgabeln wir machen einen Aufstand!!!!!1111



das is RTL
da hilft nurnoch atombombe oder so was ... ._.


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *weinend aus den Nachtschwärmer renn*
> 
> Was kann ich dafür, dass mein Fernseher kaputt ist????



*tröst*


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *weinend aus den Nachtschwärmer renn*
> 
> Was kann ich dafür, dass mein Fernseher kaputt ist????


gut so



Ykon schrieb:


> Aber wenn er nicht weiß was es ist, merkt er es ja nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


er ist ne SIE....


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_Mier is Langweilig will Bayonetta spielen aber hab keinen controlle rmehr _


----------



## Kronas (9. Januar 2010)

mit wii online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> mit wii online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



harter typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


haste ne tastatur angeschlossen? ^^


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

der, die oder das V.I.P?


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> mit wii online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Leider kein kabel fur dne anschluss an der wii ^^_


----------



## Ykon (9. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> er ist ne SIE....



iiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhh!
Määäääääääääääädcheeeeeeen!!!!111elf


----------



## Kronas (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> harter typ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naw


----------



## Firun (9. Januar 2010)

servus ihr schwärmerinnen und schwärmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> naw



lachmann, er tippt mit dem joystick


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> naw



Ó_ó du schreibst mit der wii fernbedienung? holy shit


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

nabend firun


----------



## Soladra (9. Januar 2010)

*mit Panzer angeroll komm und Arosk und Eduo einsammel, um über den rest drüberzurollen*


----------



## Kronas (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Leider kein kabel fur dne anschluss an der wii ^^_


what about wlan


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *mit Panzer angeroll komm und Arosk und Eduo einsammel, um über den rest drüberzurollen*


juhu!!^^


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> servus ihr schwärmerinnen und schwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_
**zu Firun lauf hab meinen Xbox controler putt gemacht will Bayonetta spielen**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Januar 2010)

Ach du scheinheiliger Josef.
A does geht dochemöal goarnet.
Joa mei was soall ich doa noch saigen.
Der Fuchs hoat den Bau verloassen!


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*TUCKER TUCKER* WIR WERDEN EUCH ALLE ÜBERFAHREN!


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ach du scheinheiliger Josef.
> A does geht dochemöal goarnet.
> Joa mei was soall ich doa noch saigen.
> Der fuchs hoat den bau verloassen!


Jeff is so nen verräter echt man-.- tna...tna behandelt den wie dreck und der unterschreibt wieder dort....OMG-.-


----------



## Ykon (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> **zu Firun lauf hab meinen Xbox controler putt gemacht will Bayonetta spielen**
> 
> 
> ...




Xbox live haben tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Jeff is so nen verräter echt man-.- tna...tna behandelt den wie dreck und der unterschreibt wieder dort....OMG-.-



Du hast in dem Post Sinn gesehen. Toll^^.
Ja, Jeff is shcon blöd. Ach, ich mach mal Pasue wegen Band und so. Und jetzt. Hockt er bei TNA. Da kann er ruhig mal verbookt werden. Die WWE würde ihm selbst nach der Drogensache noch die Eier kraulen. Aber jetzt hat er es sich versaut.


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Xbox live haben tun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Damit mach ich nich viel hab controler geschrottet_


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

<3


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Werbung in eigener Sache =) Blog <3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Damit mach ich nich viel hab controler geschrottet_


Plüschis!
Du magst Plüschis!
Schon scheiße, wenn man mit radioaktiven Müll aka RTL Lu aufwächst...
Aber Katzen sind cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Katzen sind ja sozusagen auch Plüschis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du hast in dem Post Sinn gesehen. Toll^^.
> Ja, Jeff is shcon blöd. Ach, ich mach mal Pasue wegen Band und so. Und jetzt. Hockt er bei TNA. Da kann er ruhig mal verbookt werden. Die WWE würde ihm selbst nach der Drogensache noch die Eier kraulen. Aber jetzt hat er es sich versaut.


+


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Werbung in eigener Sache =) Blog <3



reported!


----------



## Ykon (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Damit mach ich nich viel hab controler geschrottet_



:/
Hat denn echt keiner in dieser Community eine xbox live Goldmitgliedschaft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sollte mir mal ein anderes Forum suchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> +



Alley, ich bring meine Band auch mal voran.
*ins WoW Forum renn*


----------



## Soladra (9. Januar 2010)

von wem redet ihr eigentlich die ganze zeit?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> :/
> Hat denn echt keiner in dieser Community eine xbox live Goldmitgliedschaft?
> 
> 
> ...


ja, wie wärs mit einem....öhm... XBOX-FORUM? oO


----------



## Petersburg (9. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> reported!



/sign ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> von wem redet ihr eigentlich die ganze zeit?



Jeff Hardy. Such einfach Google weiß alles.
Ich machs kurz:
Es gibt 2 "Wrestlingfirmen"
1. WWE
2. TNA
Er war WWE, WWE hat ihm alles gegeben.
Er is weggegangen, wollte Band voranbringen. Paar Wochen später tritt er in TNA auf.
Bald kommt Drogenprozess gegen ihn. Er hat sichs bei WWE versaut und TNA ist kake.


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_Ich wurde es besser finden wen sie die Orginale sprecher aus dne games benutzen wurden
_


----------



## Ykon (9. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, wie wärs mit einem....öhm... XBOX-FORUM? oO



Wer sucht schon nach xbox Spielern im xbox Forum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

oh man so geil xD


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich wurde es besser finden wen sie die Orginale sprecher aus dne games benutzen wurden
> _


der sieht aus wie Punk...


----------



## Zonalar (9. Januar 2010)

Tag die Damen und Herren

Wie gefällt euch meine Signatur?^^


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> der sieht aus wie Punk...



_Schweig veräter_


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

gar nicht


----------



## Soladra (9. Januar 2010)

aha


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Januar 2010)

Wünsch euch was ihr Lieben.
LU ALL VERY MUCH
:***************************************
:***************************************
CU ALL BB.
<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Schweig veräter_


halt die klappe wenn du nicht weißt WEN ich mein er ist nicht EIN PUNK sonder CM PUNK ...naja mir fällt sein richtiger name ned ein kb zu wikin..XD glaub addam copeland or so


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wünsch euch was ihr Lieben.


dir wünsch ich von den drogen wegzukommen...


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

langeweile...



> [22:05:49] [W From] [Einhunter]: die spinne schaut aus wie die aus azojl nerub
> [22:11:28] [W To] [Einhunter]: ist ausm aldi
> [22:11:39] [W From] [Einhunter]: aldi??


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag die Damen und Herren
> 
> Wie gefällt euch meine Signatur?^^


Nicht sehr toll...


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> halt die klappe wenn du nicht weißt WEN ich mein er ist nicht EIN PUNK sonder CM PUNK ...naja mir fällt sein richtiger name ned ein kb zu wikin..XD glaub addam copeland or so


_
What the hell is a CM Punk_


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> What the hell is a CM Punk_


A WWE superstar!!!...


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> A WWE superstar!!!...



_Zeig mir n bild_


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Moment mal... warum ist Rexos Ava wieder da? Schon wieder ne neue Bildadresse? ><


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Moment mal... warum ist Rexos Ava wieder da? Schon wieder ne neue Bildadresse? ><



Ändern mal dein Bild in den alten... war cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Moment mal... warum ist Rexos Ava wieder da? Schon wieder ne neue Bildadresse? ><


it's christmas style this time!


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Moment mal... warum ist Rexos Ava wieder da? Schon wieder ne neue Bildadresse? ><



_Nein :/ noch immer vom com seber raufgeladen

o gott is ja noch immer der ava moment bitte ^^_


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Zeig mir n bild_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ändern mal dein Bild in den alten... war cooler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Hast recht die sehen sich relativ ahnlich_


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hast recht die sehen sich relativ ahnlich_


jop


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hmm, ich brauch auch mal wieder neues Avatar :/


du brauchst auch mal wieder ne sperre :\


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Lachmann liest nur mit? Sperre?



Lachmann steht vor deiner Tür... es wird gleich klingeln... mach lieber nicht auf wenn du morgen noch aufstehen willst.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Lachmann steht vor deiner Tür... es wird gleich klingeln... mach lieber nicht auf wenn du morgen noch aufstehen willst.


glaubst du ihm brennt sonst am nächsten morgen der arsch?


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Lachmann liest nur mit? Sperre?


ja


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wieso auch immer ... Oo


aus prinzip


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wieso auch immer ... Oo


Ich könnte es dir am liebsten nun verbal entgegenschleudern, aber da hätte ich einen Bann...


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wieso auch immer ... Oo



Dein Avatar gefällt mir nicht machs weg!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht sehr toll...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Lachmann steht vor deiner Tür... es wird gleich klingeln... mach lieber nicht auf wenn du morgen noch aufstehen willst.



der spruch ist alt :<


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hach, die beiden Forenchecker mal wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir pwnen dich halt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir pwnen dich halt...


qft


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

oh man ich kann nicht mehr xD


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> qft


Brille \o/ Wir verstehen uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille \o/ Wir verstehen uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sind ja auch nr 1 und 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...=who&t=7250


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> sind ja auch nr 1 und 2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tja... 
we are the Big Boss of Nachtschwärmer


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

ich bin unter den top3?
olololool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin unter den top3?
> olololool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Innerhalb von 7 Monaten... SPAMMER!


----------



## Kronas (9. Januar 2010)

does it work?

edit: no its nawt


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> does it work?


no


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Innerhalb von 7 Monaten... SPAMMER!



ich bin schon toll <:


----------



## Tabuno (9. Januar 2010)

Oh man, 2508 Beiträge voller Müll in diesem Thread, was ist nur aus mir geworden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin schon toll <:



hab nur 604... o wait... 605 posts :/


----------



## Ykon (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin schon toll <:



kill da metahead-spammor!!!!11elf


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> hab nur 604... o wait... 605 posts :/



tzz tzz tzz
ziemlich lame


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_Wa sis der bessere Brawl Character ??

Link/Toon Link Lucario Bowser oder Ganondorf _


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

ganondorf


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

SPAM!!!^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> 829 ...  Und ich bin genauso lang wie Lachmann bei Buffed regestriert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<--- spamm0r n1


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

lachmann spammt ja auch wie nix gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wa sis der bessere Brawl Character ??
> 
> Link/Toon Link Lucario Bowser oder Ganondorf _


ich kann am besten mit lucario umgehen, der haut mehr rein je mehr schaden er hat und man kann mit dem gut zeug ausweichen


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ganondorf



_Was kanne der dne Tolles ?? hab bis jetzt nur mit Lucario/Meta Knight gespielt_


----------



## Kronas (9. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Also ich nehm immer Captain Falcon


FALCON PUNCH!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Was kanne der dne Tolles ?? hab bis jetzt nur mit Lucario/Meta Knight gespielt_




Wo ist dein alter Ava?  
Hab sooo lange dafür gebraucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nabend btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Also ich nehm immer Captain Falcon



_Falcon Punch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Was kanne der dne Tolles ?? hab bis jetzt nur mit Lucario/Meta Knight gespielt_


ka was der in brawl kann, hab nur melee gespielt und da immer mit dem andere gewpned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wo ist dein alter Ava?
> Hab sooo lang dafür gebraucht
> 
> 
> ...


Weihnachten ist vorbei Schweinchen...

Abend


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Also ich nehm immer Captain Falcon



Trag mal sinnvolles bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> lachmann spammt ja auch wie nix gutes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



neidisch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wo ist dein alter Ava?
> Hab sooo lang dafür gebraucht
> 
> 
> ...



_Stimmt so Besser ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> neidisch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jap, ziemlich :<


----------



## Tabuno (9. Januar 2010)

Captain Falcon gehört generft..


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_O Man King Dede is so langsam und verig und der Final Smash is ja so blöde ^^_


----------



## Kronas (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _O Man Kind Dede is so langsam und verig und der Final Smash is ja so blöde ^^_


kirby ist auch gut, einfach immer hammer benutzen


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> kirby ist auch gut, einfach immer hammer benutzen



_Staubsauger inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Tabuno (9. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hach ja, WoW Account verkauft


Der war eh nix wert.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> kirby ist auch gut, einfach immer hammer benutzen


kirby suxx


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hach ja, WoW Account verkauft



wie war der account name?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> jap, ziemlich :<



tja, nicht jeder kann so toll sein wie DER Lachmann!11


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Meine E-Mailadresse?



ja.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> tja, nicht jeder kann so toll sein wie DER Lachmann!11


wohl eher...



DER schrieb:


> einen mann warm machen ist auch was ganz besonders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DER GAYMANN!11


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_Shoop da Whoo
_


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Shoop da Whoo
> _


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_Den nervigsten Final Smash haben Ike Roy und Marth 

@Super Sayajin ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> wohl eher...
> 
> 
> 
> DER GAYMANN!11



ich hab grad nachgeguckt 
mein nick bei buffed ist Der Lachmann 
nicht DER GAYMANN!11


----------



## Kronas (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Shoop da Whoo
> _


hab damit ma nen dreier kill gelandet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab grad nachgeguckt
> mein nick bei buffed ist Der Lachmann
> nicht DER GAYMANN!11


ich reporte dich!!11


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich reporte dich!!11




You know whats BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUlshit?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich reporte dich!!11



weil....?


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_Gerade alles Smashes gefunden 



Der Luigi Smash is funny ^^_


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wa sis der bessere Brawl Character ??
> 
> Link/Toon Link Lucario Bowser oder Ganondorf _


Link.



Kronas schrieb:


> hab damit ma nen dreier kill gelandet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Noobs.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> You know whats BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUlshit?


yeah that's the kinda shit a bull drops.


----------



## Firun (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab grad nachgeguckt
> mein nick bei buffed ist Der Lachmann
> nicht DER GAYMANN!11




was zum.. warum wird hier Reportet ? 

Warum klingelt ihr bei mir Sturm ??


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2010)

Bullshit is, dass man neuerdings Cabal über nen Deutschen Anbieter spielt.
D.h. Lokalisiert und die alten Accs gehen nit mehr.
Mein schöner Force Shielder is weg... der war A. Master / A. Master damned
und nu lad ich den Eu Client damit ich so meinen alten Acc haben kann.

Außerdem suckt Cabal auf Deutsch.

und bullshit is SSB


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> was zum.. warum wird hier Reportet ?
> 
> Warum klingelt ihr bei mir Sturm ??



haben die ernsrhaft reportet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> haben die ernsrhaft reportet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Januar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Bullshit is, dass man neuerdings Cabal über nen Deutschen Anbieter spielt.
> D.h. Lokalisiert und die alten Accs gehen nit mehr.
> Mein schöner Force Shielder is weg... der war A. Master / A. Master damned
> und nu lad ich den Eu Client damit ich so meinen alten Acc haben kann.
> ...


Cabal <3


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

random video!


----------



## Firun (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> haben die ernsrhaft reportet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wäre ich sonst hier her gekommen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> wäre ich sonst hier her gekommen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deine 209 Posts sagen ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> wäre ich sonst hier her gekommen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gibts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dafür verdient brille nen ban!
für moderatoren nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2010)

Krass der Onisian hat ja tonnenweise geile vids  ;D


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_Der Diddy Kong und Donkey Kong Smash sind so uberflussig_


----------



## Firun (9. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Deine 209 Posts sagen ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja ich kann euch halt gut leiden , das zeigt nur meine uneingeschränkte Zuneigung zu euch Schwärmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Naja ich kann euch halt gut leiden , das zeigt nur meine uneingeschränkte Zuneigung zu euch Schwärmern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_**Firun anrempelt**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Der Diddy Kong und Donkey Kong Smash sind so uberflussig_


Der, der das aufgenommen hat, ist nur ein Noob. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Der zweite von Samus auch




Jo


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Naja ich kann euch halt gut leiden , das zeigt nur meine uneingeschränkte Zuneigung zu euch Schwärmern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wir dich auch (glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

will endlich geburtstag haben q_q


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der, der das aufgenommen hat, ist nur ein Noob.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Stimmt Mit Lucario bekomme ich doppelt so viele Hits hin wie der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> will endlich geburtstag haben q_q


Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Geben se dir kein bier? xD



DAS
und wegen den geschenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7000 POST!!11


----------



## Kronas (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> DAS
> und wegen den geschenken
> 
> 
> ...


ich möchte lachmann zu seinem 7kten post gratulieren...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7000 sinnlose posts! toll gemacht!


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

i lol'd


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich möchte lachmann zu seinem 7kten post gratulieren...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i lol´d Ó_ó


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_Kronas ??

Banane&#65279; gegen Unabhängigkeitserklärung _


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> DAS
> und wegen den geschenken
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Es ist schön, sich Bier legal kaufen zu können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja find ich auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kronas ??
> 
> Banane&#65279; gegen Unabhängigkeitserklärung _





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


heb die statue mit deinen haaren hoch!


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> heb die statue mit deinen haaren hoch!


_
Lutsch den Lolli fur mehr Abwehrkraft xD _


----------



## Kronas (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Lutsch den Lolli fur mehr Abwehrkraft xD _


mach den loli, indem du 10 gebackene gekos kochst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2010)

AHAHA xD


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_Fur die die nich wissen um was es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> AHAHA xD


pedophile beard von dem ist so genial^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Fur die die nich wissen um was es geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Januar 2010)

bin weg cu


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

nacht edou


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2010)

nacht


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2010)




----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2010)

nuja ich geh auch ma pennen

muss morgen fit sein zum Autoschrauben und mich auf Schule vorbereiten

gn8


----------



## Tabuno (10. Januar 2010)

Bin auch off, nacht.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Januar 2010)

Toll, toll, supertoll!!!!! 

Noch i-wer da?


----------



## Ferdural (10. Januar 2010)

Türlich


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

ne


grad paar ailstorm live videos auf yt angeguckt *___*
jetzt freu ich mich nochmehr aufs paganfest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferdural (10. Januar 2010)

wasn das ?=/


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

ailstorm ist ne band und das paganfest ist ein konzert wo dieses jahr ailstorm auftritt ^^


EDIT:
ach was schreib ich denn hier?
es heißt alestorm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferdural (10. Januar 2010)

das nenn ich mal fanboy =D


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das instrument vom alestorm sänger nennt man keytar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin doch kein fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Januar 2010)

so und ich geh jetzt wirklich pennne, nachdem ich glücklicherweise meinen Force Shielder wieder entmottet hab ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

nacht terror 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin auch weg ^^ nacht


----------



## Thoraros (10. Januar 2010)

Guten Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Januar 2010)

NAB'ND!


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

moin^^


----------



## Assor (10. Januar 2010)

AFK Mittagessen


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Januar 2010)

Californiacation im Original ist einfach scheiss geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Californiacation im Original ist einfach scheiss geil!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kenn ich net... wasn des?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kenn ich net... wasn des?



Ne amerikanische TV-Serie mit David Ducovny! Total geil!


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ne amerikanische TV-Serie mit David Ducovny! Total geil!



ah ok^^ schau seit ca nem halben jahr kein tv mehr^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ah ok^^ schau seit ca nem halben jahr kein tv mehr^^



Ich auch nicht, ist auf DVD....Fernsehen ist einfach nur scheissge geworden, es läuft fast wirklich nur noch auf gut deutsch: Kacke!


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, ist auf DVD....Fernsehen ist einfach nur scheissge geworden, es läuft fast wirklich nur noch auf gut deutsch: Kacke!



jup is leider so


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Januar 2010)

so da bin ich wieder^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Januar 2010)

So, ich bin pennen! Nacht!


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> So, ich bin pennen! Nacht!


gn8 


und hey ho LoD


----------



## Breakyou (10. Januar 2010)

ich geh auch mal schlafen *gääähn*
morgen zum letzten mal richtig ausschlafen..


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gn8
> 
> 
> und hey ho LoD


servus mano alte latsche na alles klar bei dir?


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> servus mano alte latsche na alles klar bei dir?



aba klar doch^^ und bei dir?^^


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich geh auch mal schlafen *gääähn*
> morgen zum letzten mal richtig ausschlafen..



gn8^^


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Januar 2010)

gut gut danke

war grad in Dr. Parnassus und seinem lustigen kabinett 

guter film muss ich sagen gewöhnungsbedürftig aber gut


----------



## Assor (10. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gn8^^



Dialog
Kenpachi: Es gibt einen Weg mit seiner Waffe mehr Schaden zu machen ...
Espada: Was redest du da?
Kenpachi: Man muss sie nur mit beiden (!) Händen halten ...
Espada: WHAT THE ?
Explosion
Szenenwechsel

Wer es versteht darf es behalten.
(Kurze Referenz)


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gut gut danke
> 
> war grad in Dr. Parnassus und seinem lustigen kabinett
> 
> guter film muss ich sagen gewöhnungsbedürftig aber gut



noch nie von dem gehört^^ um was gehts so grob?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. Januar 2010)

damn zuviel alk >_>


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

Assor schrieb:


> Dialog
> Kenpachi: Es gibt einen Weg mit seiner Waffe mehr Schaden zu machen ...
> Espada: Was redest du da?
> Kenpachi: Man muss sie nur mit beiden (!) Händen halten ...
> ...



die szene is geil^^


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Januar 2010)

alter mann verkauft für ewige jugend die tochter an den teufel und muss dann 5 seelen in einer nacht sammeln um sie wieder freizukaufen

geht ziemlich viel um fantasie und entscheidungen istn guter film und lily cole ist so eine krasse sexgöttig : 3


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> alter mann verkauft für ewige jugend die tochter an den teufel und muss dann 5 seelen in einer nacht sammeln um sie wieder freizukaufen
> 
> geht ziemlich viel um fantasie und entscheidungen istn guter film und lily cole ist so eine krasse sexgöttig : 3



klingt nice^^

muss ihc mir auch mal ansehn^^


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Januar 2010)

jo tu das 


also ladys ich bin weg gn8!


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo tu das
> 
> 
> also ladys ich bin weg gn8!



gn8 LoD^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. Januar 2010)

Wie alle schon schlafen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. Januar 2010)

ne


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

bin auch noch hier^^


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

was man nicht alles auf carchas youtubechannel findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versuche gerade Petersburg zu schockieren ^^

@Hast du von mier :/_


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich sehe hier keinen hast, der du von mier ist


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt ja genug Schockvideos und die Reaktionen dazu auf Youtube.
Reden wir nicht weiter drüber.


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

moin


----------



## Breakyou (10. Januar 2010)

Leute ich geh heute mal wieder früher off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schulzeug packen unso..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schönen Abend noch


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

_Morgen bekomme ich meinen neuen xbox controler <3

Schuhle is nix schones Break 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DasX2007 (10. Januar 2010)

Gut, dass ich morgen erst um 16 Uhr Schule habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Morgen bekomme ich meinen neuen xbox controler <3_


Kauf am besten noch einen Schutz für deinen Controller.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Morgen bekomme ich meinen neuen xbox controler <3_



Wann kriegste dein neues Teeservice für die Teepartys mit deinem Plüschis?


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich morgen erst um 16 Uhr Schule habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gut, dass ich morgen bis 16 uhr schule hab xD


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kauf am besten noch einen Schutz für deinen Controller.



_Ich glaub ich bastelle auch noch ne wii schnur an den controler an und der com mm.. keine ahnung ^^_


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> gut, dass ich morgen bis 16 uhr schule hab xD


Ich auch, aber ich habe morgen einen Vortrag. :S


----------



## mookuh (10. Januar 2010)

abend


----------



## DasX2007 (10. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> gut, dass ich morgen bis 16 uhr schule hab xD



Dafür nicht früh aufstehen müssen und nach 3 Stunden wieder nach hause gehen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich auch, aber ich habe morgen einen Vortrag. :S


ich nen biotest


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

_@DasX2007_
_Geile Sig xD _


----------



## mookuh (10. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich nen biotest



ich den ersten schultag nach den ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich den ersten schultag nach den ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ichn dritten


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

2 Stunden Info mit Vortrag (hat wer von euch eigentlich MS Office 2003? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
1 Stunde Russisch => Langweilen
1 Stunde Englisch ==> Langweilen
1 Stunde deutsch ==> Langweilen
4 Stunden frei ==> woho


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

guten abend ihr komischen leute^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Januar 2010)

Habt ihrs gut, ich muss Morgen von 8 Uhr an bis 17:30 Uhr arbeiten... tz...immer diese Schüler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Ihr kennt das harte Leben noch gar nicht!


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Habt ihrs gut, ich muss Morgen von 8 Uhr an bis 17:30 Uhr arbeiten... tz...immer diese Schüler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und ich muss morgen... ausschlafen und bewerbungen schreiben^^ will auch arbeiten gehn-.-


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> guten abend ihr komischen leute^^


Du bist wesentlich komischer als wir


----------



## DasX2007 (10. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> guten abend ihr komischen leute^^



Guten Abend du komischer Leut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EInzahl von Leute... *denken*...


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist wesentlich komischer als wir



beweise es!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und ich muss morgen... ausschlafen und bewerbungen schreiben^^ will auch arbeiten gehn-.-




Das Problem ist ja, wenn man erstmal arbeitet, dann will man i-wann nicht mehr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> beweise es!


Hm, du bist ein wenig Goth, ein wenig Metal, ein wenig Mensch.... mir fallen noch ein paar mehr gründe ein, aber kb alle aufzuzählen :X


----------



## mookuh (10. Januar 2010)

mh morgen bis 17.15 uhr schule und dann noch ins THW :/


----------



## Saltio (10. Januar 2010)

Tag -.-'


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, du bist ein wenig Goth, ein wenig Metal, ein wenig Mensch.... mir fallen noch ein paar mehr gründe ein, aber kb alle aufzuzählen :X



ihhh :x
ein mensch


----------



## mookuh (10. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Guten Abend, ich war grade ein Geschäft verrichten.



und wie verlief das geschäft?


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> Tag -.-'


extra für den nachtschwärmer angemeldet und schon angepisst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> Tag -.-'




_Frischfleisch_


----------



## Saltio (10. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> extra für den nachtschwärmer angemeldet und schon angepisst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rexo schrieb:


> _Frischfleisch_



No


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


maybe


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Das riecht doch extrem nach Twink-Account...


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Frischfleisch_


@ neuer Schwärmer: Er will dich wirklich essen und er hat sowieso komische Vorlieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_

Werdne wir ja sehen 

**Messer und gabel bereit legt**_


----------



## Petersburg (10. Januar 2010)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)
... Ich rieche Frisch Fleisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> No



Der Furry hat doch nur Hunger


----------



## Ykon (10. Januar 2010)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saltio (10. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Wieso wette ich das es Lekraan bzw Alex ist?xD


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Der Furry hat doch nur Hunger



_
Und Zwar gewaltigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Januar 2010)

Nabend =)


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


>


Und schon verraten... n00b


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Und Zwar gewaltigen
> 
> 
> ...


du hast ja erfahrung mit gewaltigen, dicken sachen


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

p-p-p-p-p-pwned alex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Januar 2010)

Wer ist Alex?


----------



## mookuh (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Und Zwar gewaltigen
> 
> 
> ...



wehe du willst beef essen


----------



## Saltio (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo? Mein Account ist  ... ka ... ich kann nicht schreiben, ich kann bei keiner umfrage teil nehmen ... ich kann keine nachrichten schreiben ... Was habe ich getan? :'(


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> du hast ja erfahrung mit gewaltigen, dicken sachen



_-.-_


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> Hallo? Mein Account ist  ... ka ... ich kann nicht schreiben, ich kann bei keiner umfrage teil nehmen ... ich kann keine nachrichten schreiben ... Was habe ich getan? :'(



ban 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> Hallo? Mein Account ist  ... ka ... ich kann nicht schreiben, ich kann bei keiner umfrage teil nehmen ... ich kann keine nachrichten schreiben ... Was habe ich getan? :'(


you recieved a permaban of epic size


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> Hallo? Mein Account ist  ... ka ... ich kann nicht schreiben, ich kann bei keiner umfrage teil nehmen ... ich kann keine nachrichten schreiben ... Was habe ich getan? :'(


Vieles.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> Hallo? Mein Account ist  ... ka ... ich kann nicht schreiben, ich kann bei keiner umfrage teil nehmen ... ich kann keine nachrichten schreiben ... Was habe ich getan? :'(


Du wurdest gesperrt/gebannt. Tjoa, Pech. Und der Account ist nun auch reported - Twink-Accounts sind nicht gerne gesehen.


----------



## Saltio (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ban
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wegen was? -.-


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> Wegen was? -.-


look @ postfach


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> Wegen was? -.-


Wahrscheinlich, weil du irgendwo scheiße gebaut hast... hast du ja oft in den letzten 3 Wochen


----------



## Saltio (10. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du wurdest gesperrt/gebannt. Tjoa, Pech. Und der Account ist nun auch reported - Twink-Accounts sind nicht gerne gesehen.



mmimiimimimimimi du bist son richtig kleines mädchen ... mimimimi wuhu bin ich cool hinter meinem rechner!!11elf! Hier hinter meinem rechner kann mir keiner was tun ... yeah ... kuhl!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> spaßxD



Hm?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiss immer noch nicht wer Alex ist...


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> mmimiimimimimimi du bist son richtig kleines mädchen ... mimimimi wuhu bin ich cool hinter meinem rechner!!11elf! Hier hinter meinem rechner kann mir keiner was tun ... yeah ... kuhl!


Und du bist ein kleines Kind, das gleich weint und sich sofort nen neuen Account macht, weil er denkt, dass die Mods kleingeistig sind und dich dahinter nicht erkennen...


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> mmimiimimimimimi du bist son richtig kleines mädchen ... mimimimi wuhu bin ich cool hinter meinem rechner!!11elf! Hier hinter meinem rechner kann mir keiner was tun ... yeah ... kuhl!


wahrscheinlich genau deswegen


----------



## Saltio (10. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> look @ postfach



leer...das ist es ja!


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> mmimiimimimimimi du bist son richtig kleines mädchen ... mimimimi wuhu bin ich cool hinter meinem rechner!!11elf! Hier hinter meinem rechner kann mir keiner was tun ... yeah ... kuhl!


Benimm dich, sonst...


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Saltio (10. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und du bist ein kleines Kind, das gleich weint und sich sofort nen neuen Account macht, weil er denkt, dass die Mods kleingeistig sind und dich dahinter nicht erkennen...



Hab ich es in irgendeiner weise verheimlicht oder ähnlich? Nein. Fail.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Benimm dich, sonst...


Sein twink-acc. wird auch so erstmal eingesackt...


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

soo und jetzt habt ihr euch alle wider lieb und seid brav sonst bekommt ihr kein geschenk zu weihnachten nächstes jahr!


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Epic


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> Hab ich es in irgendeiner weise verheimlicht oder ähnlich? Nein. Fail.


Dafür aber angefangen zu beleidigen... und einen Twink-Account erstellt, die sozusagen verboten sind -- Fail von dir.



Khorhiil schrieb:


> Aber wieso sollte er gebannt sein...
> Er hatte erst 1 Verwarnung.
> 
> Ich hab schon viel mehr gespammt usw.
> ...


Bei manchen Sachen gibt es auch sofort Bann...


----------



## dragon1 (10. Januar 2010)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN MORGEN SCHULE >.< 
Hi leute^^


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

_FIRUN!!!

---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Daxter Mario. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Firun (10. Januar 2010)

Lekraan = Gruppe: Validating

Warum das so ist ?  Ich weiss es nicht seine Verwarnstufe ist nicht so hoch und ein Grund wegen Bann ist nicht verzeichnet.

Das mit dem Twink Account ist allerdings mal nicht so toll, aber dazu später mehr.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Lekraan = Gruppe: Validating
> 
> Warum das so ist ?  Ich weiss es nicht seine Verwarnstufe ist nicht so hoch und ein Grund wegen Bann ist nicht verzeichnet.
> 
> Das mit dem Twink Account ist allerdings mal nicht so toll, aber dazu später mehr.


Willkür... zählt auch und ist manchmal auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saltio (10. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür aber angefangen zu beleidigen... und einen Twink-Account erstellt, die sozusagen verboten sind -- Fail von dir.
> 
> 
> Bei manchen Sachen gibt es auch sofort Bann...



Beleidigt? ISt Mädchen eine Beleidigung? Oo

Ach du und dein Bann immer ... Bräuchtest mal nen Bannhammer an Kopf


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> Beleidigt? ISt Mädchen eine Beleidigung? Oo
> 
> Ach du und dein Bann immer ... Bräuchtest mal nen Bannhammer an Kopf




_Ui du spielst in einer Liga die zu hoch fur dich ist_


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> Beleidigt? ISt Mädchen eine Beleidigung? Oo


Lies deinen Post nochmal.


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

dum di dum mir is langweilig^^ unterhaltet mich mal hier^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> Beleidigt? ISt Mädchen eine Beleidigung? Oo
> 
> Ach du und dein Bann immer ... Bräuchtest mal nen Bannhammer an Kopf


Oh, ich kann durchaus "Mädchen" als Beleidigung auslegen... lass das mal ruhig meine Sorge sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schon wieder beleidigt...


----------



## Saltio (10. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Lekraan = Gruppe: Validating
> 
> Warum das so ist ?  Ich weiss es nicht seine Verwarnstufe ist nicht so hoch und ein Grund wegen Bann ist nicht verzeichnet.
> 
> Das mit dem Twink Account ist allerdings mal nicht so toll, aber dazu später mehr.



Twinkaccount ... weiß ich das Fail ist, aber ich wollte ja ne Nachricht an ZAM bzw. an dich schreiben, aber das kann ich ja eben nicht. Deswegen eben Twinkaccount ... aber Razyl weint ja sofort


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dum di dum mir is langweilig^^ unterhaltet mich mal hier^^




Die Toten hosen


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> Twinkaccount ... weiß ich das Fail ist, aber ich wollte ja ne Nachricht an ZAM bzw. an dich schreiben, aber das kann ich ja eben nicht. Deswegen eben Twinkaccount ... aber Razyl weint ja sofort


Hm, weinen? Nein, meine AUgen sind trocken und ich grinse gerade...


----------



## Firun (10. Januar 2010)

Kommt mal runter alle, und Lekraan melde dich mal bei ZAM weil gebannt bist du auf keinen Fall.

Gruppe: Validating bedeutet eigentlich das du angemeldet bist aber nicht bestätigt (e-mail verifizierung) aber  normal ist das nicht weil du ja schon gepostet hast.


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> Twinkaccount ... weiß ich das Fail ist, aber ich wollte ja ne Nachricht an ZAM bzw. an dich schreiben, aber das kann ich ja eben nicht. Deswegen eben Twinkaccount ... aber Razyl weint ja sofort


wenn du nen twinkaccount für pm an zam machst, schreib ne pm an zam und schrei nicht im ns rum^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, weinen? Nein, meine AUgen sind trocken und ich grinse gerade...



du bist gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Huch, du fasst Mädchen als Beleidigung auf.
> Du diskriminierst also das weibliche Geschlecht.
> 
> /report..
> ...


Wo diskriminiere ich es? Ich bin ein Junge und dann kann man "Mädchen", besonders in so einen Post (der ja vor Inhalt nur so platzt), durchaus als Beleidigung aufnehmen...


----------



## Saltio (10. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, weinen? Nein, meine AUgen sind trocken und ich grinse gerade...



Kommt aber als weinen immer rüber dein Mist


Firun schrieb:


> Kommt mal runter alle, und Lekraan melde dich mal bei ZAM weil gebannt bist du auf keinen Fall.
> 
> Gruppe: Validating bedeutet eigentlich das du angemeldet bist aber nicht bestätigt (e-mail verifizierung) aber  normal ist das nicht weil du ja schon gepostet hast.


Gebannt bin ich nicht, weiß ich ... 
Und das mit der E-Mail, da spackt bei mir gerade alles ab


----------



## Firun (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> Kommt aber als weinen immer rüber dein Mist
> 
> Gebannt bin ich nicht, weiß ich ...
> Und das mit der E-Mail, da spackt bei mir gerade alles ab




Solltest du deine E-mail adresse geändert haben musst du sie neu verifizieren


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Pfeifst du zufällig auch noch?


Nö, nur Grinsen... 



Saltio schrieb:


> Kommt aber als weinen immer rüber dein Mist


Ich sehe da nirgends einen Weinen-Smiley oder eine ähnliche Ausdrucksart, um zu zeigen, dass ich weine -- you failed


----------



## Saltio (10. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Solltest du deine E-mail adresse geändert haben musst du sie neu verifizieren


Alles gemacht, alles erledigt. Funzt trd nicht :/



Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, nur Grinsen...
> 
> 
> Ich sehe da nirgends einen Weinen-Smiley oder eine ähnliche Ausdrucksart, um zu zeigen, dass ich weine -- you failed



Oo Du bist ein insgesamter Fail


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> Oo Du bist ein insgesamter Fail


Und wieder beleidigt...


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

ihr seid alle komisch-.-


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> Oo Du bist ein insgesamter Fail


Du bist nicht lustig.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2010)

Ihr hört jetzt auf euch hier gegenseitig an die Gurgel zu gehen, sonst ist hier mal ein Stündchen dicht bis ihr euch wieder beruhigt habt. Was ein Kindergarten...


----------



## Firun (10. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wieder beleidigt...




wenn ihr beide nicht aufhört euch gegenseitig anzustacheln gibts gleich doppelfails  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saltio (10. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wieder beleidigt...



Och


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

_@Firun-Lillyan konnt ihr dem Trauer Spiel kein Ende setzen??_


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ihr hört jetzt auf euch hier gegenseitig an die Gurgel zu gehen, sonst ist hier mal ein Stündchen dicht bis ihr euch wieder beruhigt habt. Was ein Kindergarten...



genau hört auf lollyan^^

kb das hier dicht wird wen ich schonma wider hier bin^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ihr hört jetzt auf euch hier gegenseitig an die Gurgel zu gehen, sonst ist hier mal ein Stündchen dicht bis ihr euch wieder beruhigt habt. Was ein Kindergarten...


Ich gehe hier niemanden an die Gurgel... er beleidigt, nicht ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Firun schrieb:


> wenn ihr beide nicht aufhört euch gegenseitig anzustacheln gibts gleich doppelfails
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er beleidigt, ich weis ihn darauf hin -- Mehr mach ich nicht.


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich gehe hier niemanden an die Gurgel... er beleidigt, nicht ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dein getue stachelt ihn aber widerum an das er beleidigt^^ du bist auch net unschuldig und jetzt seit ihr einfach beide wider lieb zueinander^^


----------



## Saltio (10. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ihr hört jetzt auf euch hier gegenseitig an die Gurgel zu gehen, sonst ist hier mal ein Stündchen dicht bis ihr euch wieder beruhigt habt. Was ein Kindergarten...



Ne Stunde bringt nichts


Khorhiil schrieb:


> btw. alex is mittwoch wieder training, oder fällts wieder aus? -.-
> hab marco noch nich angerufen



keine ahnung aber ich brauch eh neue handschuhe... will mir jetzt dann auch noch nen ledersack für daheim zulegen


----------



## Edou (10. Januar 2010)

hey leute^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dein getue stachelt ihn aber widerum an das er beleidigt^^ du bist auch net unschuldig und jetzt seit ihr einfach beide wider lieb zueinander^^


Ich bringe nur Fakten vor, die so einwandfrei stimmen -- das er daraufhin beleidigt ist seine Sache, nicht meine.


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bringe nur Fakten vor, die so einwandfrei stimmen -- das er daraufhin beleidigt ist seine Sache, nicht meine.



und du scheinst keine ahnung von menschen zu haben^^ deine reaktionen kann man ohne problem als provokation auffassen


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

_Ich wurde gerne was posten aus ICQ aber denke mier gerade die folgen aus ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich wurde gerne was posten aus ICQ aber denke mier gerade die folgen aus ^^_



tu es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

_Es geht um Lillyan :/_


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und du scheinst keine ahnung von menschen zu haben^^ deine reaktionen kann man ohne problem als provokation auffassen


Nö, kann man nicht. Es sind Fakten, die nicht als Provokation meinerseits gedacht sind. Beweis das Gegenteil und du bekommst nen Keks...


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich wurde gerne was posten aus ICQ aber denke mier gerade die folgen aus ^^_


so manche kronasquote kann dich um deinen account bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saltio (10. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> awas.. wieviel willst ausgeben? für die handschuhe?


http://www.fuchs-kampfsport.de/MMA---Freef...Handschuhe.html



Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bringe nur Fakten vor, die so einwandfrei stimmen -- das er daraufhin beleidigt ist seine Sache, nicht meine.



Du bist ne Nervensäge. Mehr nicht. Und ich bin garantiert nicht der einzigste, der das denkt


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bringe nur Fakten vor, die so einwandfrei stimmen -- das er daraufhin beleidigt ist seine Sache, nicht meine.


Nö, gebannt wurde er z.B. nicht... ist also schonmal kein Fakt. Deine provokante Art wirst du selbst kaum abstreiten können.

Und nun ist entgültig Ende mit dem Thema. Gibt genug erfreulicheres auf der Welt über das ihr reden könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Januar 2010)

Hmmmm....Malzbier!


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> so manche kronasquote kann dich um deinen account bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_I Know_


----------



## Firun (10. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> hey leute^^




Yeaa  Edou  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Yeaa  Edou
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab noch nie ein yeaa kronas gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Hmmmm....Malzbier!




wenn schon richtiges bier!


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nö, gebannt wurde er z.B. nicht... ist also schonmal kein Fakt. Deine provokante Art wirst du selbst kaum abstreiten können.
> 
> *Und nun ist entgültig Ende mit dem Thema. Gibt genug erfreulicheres auf der Welt über das ihr reden könnt
> 
> ...




_GENAU!!!

Und Zwar Die Sexy Hexy _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Yeaa  Edou
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenigstens 1ner der mich begrüßt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Saltio schrieb:


> Du bist ne Nervensäge. Mehr nicht. Und ich bin garantiert nicht der einzigste, der das denkt


Was interessiert es mich, was andere Leute, die ich nicht mal kenne (!), von mir denken? Nichts. Von mir aus kannst du mich hier beleidigen oder sonst was, es juckt mich nicht. Da ich dich nicht kenne und dich nicht mal kennen lernen will...



Lillyan schrieb:


> Nö, gebannt wurde er z.B. nicht... ist also schonmal kein Fakt. Deine provokante Art wirst du selbst kaum abstreiten können.
> 
> Und nun ist entgültig Ende mit dem Thema. Gibt genug erfreulicheres auf der Welt über das ihr reden könnt
> 
> ...


Och, ob gebannt, oder seine Mail nicht verifiziert zu haben... am Ende läuft es auf das selbe hinaus, dass er nicht mehr schreiben kann. Die anderen Fakten stimmen inweit so, da ich weder geweint habe, noch sonstiges... 
Und ich kann meine provokante Art abstreiten -- Ich habe nichts getan, außer auf seine Anschuldigungen, mit Fakten mich geäußert zu haben. Diesmal bin ich im Recht Lilly...


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _GENAU!!!
> 
> Und Zwar Die Sexy Hexy _
> 
> *bild*


die hat nen knick im schritt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> die hat nen knick im schritt!



soll das so sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (10. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hab noch nie ein yeaa kronas gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jippie-ka-jeh  Kronas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> HEY!!! ich hab dich auch begrüßt!


oh bei dem gespamme hier überlesen tschuldigung


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> die hat nen knick im schritt!




_RUHE!!

Sonst wierd Bayonetta deine Nusse mit ihren Harren knacken

p.s WTF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Jippie-ka-jeh  Kronas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich habe immer noch kein yeaa kronas gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _RUHE!!
> 
> Sonst wierd Bayonetta deine Nusse mit ihren Harren knacken
> 
> ...



omg


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wenn schon richtiges bier!




Rüchtüch! Aber, wenn man schon zu viel Bier am WE hatte, dann tut etwas Nicht-alkoholisches auch mal ganz gut! Und warum dann nicht nah am Original dran bleiben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> omg




_Die Sehen sich aber echt etwas ahnlich aus ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Rüchtüch! Aber, wenn man schon zu viel Bier am WE hatte, dann tut etwas Nicht-alkoholisches auch mal ganz gut! Und warum dann nicht nah am Original dran bleiben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa, stimmt!
weitermachen!


@ rexo
ja, das ist gruselig Ó_ó


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Januar 2010)

Friede auf Erden, Kinder!


----------



## mookuh (10. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich habe immer noch kein yeaa kronas gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yeaa kronas


postest du jetz das icq zitat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> yeaa kronas
> 
> 
> postest du jetz das icq zitat?
> ...


wäre tödlich und respektlos...


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> joa, stimmt!
> weitermachen!
> 
> 
> ...


_

Aber Bayonetta is Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wen es die moglich keit gabe wurde ich die Daten ^^_


----------



## dragon1 (10. Januar 2010)

Sooo heute Nacht start ich meinen Ersten Klartraumversuch. WILD technik...hoffen wir aufs beste


----------



## mookuh (10. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> idiot....



/sign


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

_^Firun ?? kanne ich dich was fragen_


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Aber Bayonetta is Geil
> 
> ...



naja ... ne frau die wie sarah palin aussieht will ich nicht unbedingt daten xD


dragon1 schrieb:


> Sooo heute Nacht start ich meinen Ersten Klartraumversuch. WILD technik...hoffen wir aufs beste



viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Razyl schrieb:


> Noch einer der mir Gewalt androht -- lol



muß wohl irgendwie an deiner art liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saltio (10. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noch einer der mir Gewalt androht -- lol



Droh ich? Nein, ich stells mir nur gerade vor ... und es ist eine wunderschöne Vorstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So die Vorstellung...


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Januar 2010)

I-wie ists grad etwas langweilig! 

Hab ich was verpasst, auf einmal gehts um Busen etc......!?!?!


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt wieder Fakt?
> Er hat dir rein garnichts angedroht.





Saltio schrieb:


> Droh ich? Nein, ich stells mir nur gerade vor ... und es ist eine wunderschöne Vorstellung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


...
Mehr sag ich dazu mal nicht

FAIL Lekraan, dickes FAIL


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> *naja ... ne frau die wie sarah palin aussieht will ich nicht unbedingt daten xD
> *
> 
> viel glück
> ...


_

Kanne sein aber Bayonetta das Pure Sex Apel mit Knaren an Handne und füßen ??? wer sagt da nicht nein ^^_


----------



## Firun (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _^Firun ?? kanne ich dich was fragen_



natürlich kannst du mich fragen


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Kanne sein aber Bayonetta das Pure Sex Apel mit Knaren an Handne und füßen ??? wer sagt da nicht nein ^^_



ich glaub ich :x



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Januar 2010)

Kronas dass ist respektlos,was du in ICQ postest oder nicht is egal aber sobald du e shier postet wird es respektlos...gegenüber der person um die es geht..schlimm genug dass du schon so nen shice verzapfst du hättest es den einzelnen leuten auch via pm sagen können...aber sowas...is einfach nur dummheit


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> natürlich kannst du mich fragen




_Hab ich eigentlich schon ma ne verwarnung oder so bewkommen ?? so aus reiner neugier_


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich glaub ich :x
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Also ich mochte nicht ihre Knaren im Rucken Haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:-.- dachte hatte einer dazwischen gepostet_


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ähm, du hast den Text manipuliert? oO da steht was ganz anderes.


Nö, mein Quote war schnelle, als sein Edit...
Kannst gerne einen mod fragen, der kann den original-Text sich ansehen


----------



## Firun (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab ich eigentlich schon ma ne verwarnung oder so bewkommen ?? so aus reiner neugier_



nope du hast eine ganz weiße weste und das mit über 3500 Posts, dickes GZ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: 3400 posts

EDIT2 : egal die 100 hin oder her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab ich eigentlich schon ma ne verwarnung oder so bewkommen ?? so aus reiner neugier_


Ich hab glaub ich 1 kannst ma bei mir guugen bitte?


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Kronas dass ist respektlos,was du in ICQ postest oder nicht is egal aber sobald du e shier postet wird es respektlos...gegenüber der person um die es geht..schlimm genug dass du schon so nen shice verzapfst *du hättest es den einzelnen leuten auch via pm sagen können*...aber sowas...is einfach nur dummheit


ich soll es lilly per pm senden? oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Also ich mochte nicht ihre Knaren im Rucken Haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ehh ... darf ich das wieder 2deutig verstehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich soll es lilly per pm senden? oO


xDDD
Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

wie siehts bei mir aus firun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


immernoch 4/5? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich soll es lilly per pm senden? oO


Ja genau jackpot...nein an die leute die fragten....


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> nope du hast eine ganz weiße weste und das mit über 3500 Posts, dickes GZ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_Echt ??  glaube das gibt es hier nicht offt ^^ _


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wie siehts bei mir aus firun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn du so blöd fragst bald 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ehh ... darf ich das wieder 2deutig verstehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_Lachmann das hatte die im Waffen Arsenal in Fernkampf Waffen _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Warum kann der NS nicht täglich so sein...
dann hab ich meine tägliche Unterhaltung und kann zufrieden ins Bett gehen.


----------



## Edou (10. Januar 2010)

Firuuuun guck bei mir büddeee


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du so blöd fragst bald 5/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das wär aber ziemlich FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-



Rexo schrieb:


> _Lachmann das hatte die im Waffen Arsenal in Fernkampf Waffen _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uha


----------



## Firun (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wie siehts bei mir aus firun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jap, du bist hart an der Grenze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das wär aber ziemlich FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


joa... also passierts hoffentlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das wär aber ziemlich FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
> 
> 
> 
> uha




_Und hier die Axt die dich in stucke Hackt _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Jap, du bist hart an der Grenze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und ich????


----------



## mookuh (10. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Jap, du bist hart an der Grenze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm von einer verwarnung bei mir weiß ich
"Gemeinschaftliches Spammen im Nachtschwärmer", das war lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> und ich????


hart am satzzeichen cap


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Jap, du bist hart an der Grenze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



uihh...
in letzter zeit war ich aber ganz lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grüne schrieb:


> joa... also passierts hoffentlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



pff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du bist doch bestimmt auch schon bei 4/5


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß nur von 3 Verwarnungen...


----------



## Edou (10. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> hart am satzzeichen cap


so solls sein!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> pff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nope


----------



## Firun (10. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> und ich????



du hast ne PM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> du hast ne PM
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_UUUUUUUUUU..........._


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> nope



6/5?
*fg*


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> 6/5?
> *fg*


3/5


----------



## Edou (10. Januar 2010)

aye captain firun


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> 6/5?
> *fg*


Das hat nur LoD


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> 3/5



mhh... leicht an der grenze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mhh... leicht an der grenze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö, 1 davon war eh ziemlich lächerlich wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö, 1 davon war eh ziemlich lächerlich wie ich finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sind die nicht immer ein bisschen lächerlich? ^^


----------



## Firun (10. Januar 2010)

man sollte vielleicht mal monatliche Listen rausbringen wenn euch das so sehr interesiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> man sollte vielleicht mal monatliche Listen rausbringen wenn euch das so sehr interesiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber bitte via pm zum abonnieren xD


----------



## Lillyan (10. Januar 2010)

Nach einer kleinen Löscharie und da ihr immer weiter macht ist der Nachtschwärmer nun mal für ein Stündchen zu. Beruhigt euch bis dahin.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Januar 2010)

is ja nix los hier dann geh ich pennen :/


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

wuhu er is wider offen^^


----------



## Edou (10. Januar 2010)

eeeeeeeeeeeendlich!!!^^


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

_**Ganz Leise das Thread betrit**

Mmm....Bayonetta bist du zuhause??


_


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hat nur LoD




edit @ Razyl: -.- ich hab leider 7/5 und bin nur dank gottes gnaden noch hier

ich wär ja mal für sein system das user die hier schon lange sind und halt ab und zu einfach mal mist bauen das die die verwarnstufen wieder senken können :/  oder so


edit: das war ja maln geiler edit -.-


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

_Kanne man eigentlich wegen Fan-Boy verhalten an einer Sexy Lady ne verwarnung bekommen ?? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2010)

Ich hab 3 oder 4 Verwarnungen und bin stolz drauf wuahaha kleiner Rebell undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WTF was ist dieses Bayonetta da? sieht ja mal üüüübelst fail aus x.X


----------



## Reflox (10. Januar 2010)

Moin was ist denn vorher passiert? ^^


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab 3 oder 4 Verwarnungen und bin stolz drauf wuahaha kleiner Rebell undso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_Wiso is Bayonetta Fail??_


----------



## Firun (10. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab 3 oder 4 Verwarnungen und bin stolz drauf wuahaha kleiner Rebell undso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du hast 2 und auf die brauchst du nicht stolz sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (10. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> ... ich 4?




Ja 4..  *seufz* ich mach echt mal ne Liste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ja 4..  *seufz* ich mach echt mal ne Liste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. Januar 2010)

Ich habe eine Verwarnung,wegen sinnlosem spamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ja 4..  *seufz* ich mach echt mal ne Liste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habe 0 oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe 0 oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Give Hige Five 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Manoroth (10. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ja 4..  *seufz* ich mach echt mal ne Liste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie viele hab ich? weiss das echt gerade net ob ich mal eine kassiert habe^^


----------



## Reflox (10. Januar 2010)

Pfah, Skatero muss wieder den Engel spielen xD


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

_Ich Habe noch immer ne weisse weste auser Bayonetta verehren is ne verwarnung dan bekenne ich mich schuldig im sinne der anklage_


----------



## Edou (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Habe noch immer ne weisse weste auser Bayonetta verehren is ne verwarnung dan bekenne ich mich schuldig im sinne der anklage_


R U in love oO


----------



## Reflox (10. Januar 2010)

Hmm Kronas lebt noch! Ein Wunder!


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> R U in love oO


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abgemacht du darfts die da verhehren also darf ich miley kaay?


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Abgemacht du darfts die da verhehren also darf ich miley kaay?



_Mach was du nicht lassen kanst
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_aus was glaubst du besteht ihr anzug??_


----------



## Edou (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mach was du nicht lassen kanst
> _
> 
> 
> ...


juhu!!! XDDD würd ich auh ohne deine erlaubnis aber dennoch juhuu"""!!!!!"""!!!



Kay ich geh pennen Cu


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

_WTH Bayonetta Cosplay o.O_


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

ihr habt was gemeimsam, eure traueme weerden nie wahr
bayonetta kommt nie aus dem bildschirmm und miley wird auch nie mit edou reden


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ihr habt was gemeimsam, eure traueme weerden nie wahr
> *bayonetta kommt nie aus dem bildschirmm* und miley wird auch nie mit edou reden





_Lass uns unsere Traume _


----------



## Reflox (10. Januar 2010)

Hmm bei mir ist schnmal was aus dem Bildschirm gekommen, ein Kaefer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hmm bei mir ist schnmal was aus dem Bildschirm gekommen, ein Kaefer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nenn ihn bayonetta und verkauf ihn rexo


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> nenn ihn bayonetta und verkauf ihn rexo



:/ 

_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Reflox (10. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> nenn ihn bayonetta und verkauf ihn rexo


Rexo ich habe da Bayoneta ich Verkauf sie dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Rexo ich habe da Bayoneta ich Verkauf sie dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Wen Kronas sagt spring ne brucke runter machst das ??

p.s Lillyan is watching use_


----------



## Reflox (10. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich ein Seil dabei habe ja :> Aber Hey dachte: super Geschaeftsidee^^


----------



## Reflox (11. Januar 2010)

Und wieder einmal hat Coke den Tag gerettet! Gute Nacht


----------



## Reflox (11. Januar 2010)

Doublepost


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2010)

in b4 6 o`clock


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Januar 2010)

Was geht aaaaaab D


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

ahoi meine nächtlichen schwärmer


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Januar 2010)

Ha ich war schneller als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_Metööll Baby_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Januar 2010)

OleOleOleOle
In Deutsch ne 2 bis 3 VICTORY!
Und mein Ende war ich zitiere "sehr kreativ".


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ha ich war schneller als du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pff :<

heute mathe arbeit wiederbekommen ... 0,5 punkte mehr und ich hätte ne 3 bekommen -.-


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2010)

Morgen o. Übermorgen gibt es den AION-Test ... eine Abfertigung sondersgleichen mwhahaha


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> pff :<
> 
> heute mathe arbeit wiederbekommen ... 0,5 punkte mehr und ich hätte ne 3 bekommen -.-



Ich hätte bei dem Niveau sicher ne 1 bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ok, es war bei mir Emilia Galotti Weiterführung des Endes.
Bei mir waren am Schluss fast alle tot :>.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hätte bei dem Niveau sicher ne 1 bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sicher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (11. Januar 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_Kniet nieder und Huldigt Bayonetta _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sicher nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sag mirs Thema?
Ich hatte im Gymnasium(!!!) ne 1 bis 2 inenr Arbeit. Also was war dein Thema^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sag mirs Thema?
> Ich hatte im Gymnasium(!!!) ne 1 bis 2 inenr Arbeit. Also was war dein Thema^^.



stockastik und der kram


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> stockastik und der kram



Omg, kp was das ist XD. (mal schnell gucken)
Ok, wir haben das Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung genannt.
Da hat ich au die 1 bis 2 :/.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo^^ Mein heutiger Klartraumversuch war ziemlich zufriedenstellend - kein klartraum allerdings bis zur schlafparalyse gekommen *Boah, bin ich ausgeschlafen...*


----------



## Ol@f (11. Januar 2010)

Am Anfang noch recht langweilig das Thema. Später doch ganz interessant, aber vielen gefällt die Denkart in dem Teilgebiet nicht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Omg, kp was das ist XD. (mal schnell gucken)
> Ok, wir haben das Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung genannt.
> Da hat ich au die 1 bis 2 :/.



joa, wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung geht auch ^^
regt mich immernoch auf -.-
!0,5! punkte bis zur 3 ... grrr..


----------



## El Homer (11. Januar 2010)

yiiha xD


----------



## Manoroth (11. Januar 2010)

morgen


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_Soll ich anfangen ALLE Bayonetta Themen zu Posten ?? xd _


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> morgen



moin mano
moin dragon
moin homer


----------



## Edou (11. Januar 2010)

grüßle aus ICC


----------



## Ol@f (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> joa, wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung geht auch ^^


So halb :>
Stochastik=Statistik + Wahrscheinlichkeitstheorie


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> joa, wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung geht auch ^^
> regt mich immernoch auf -.-
> !0,5! punkte bis zur 3 ... grrr..



Ok, ich raff so gut wie alles in Mathe.
Außer Strahlensätze, da raff ich gar nix und werde es auch nie raffen "-.-


----------



## Kronas (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> joa, wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung geht auch ^^
> regt mich immernoch auf -.-
> !0,5! punkte bis zur 3 ... grrr..


eine mathearbeit von mir war auch ganz lustig in der 8 klasse
schreib ganz gechillt die arbeit, denk mir das wird ne 2 oder 3...
und bekomme 2 von 63 punkten ( ne 6) und die 2 punkte nur weil in ner aufgabe stand
a) Hat er recht?
b) Warum hat er recht?
da hab ich a natürlich mit ja beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Am Anfang noch recht langweilig das Thema. Später doch ganz interessant, aber vielen gefällt die Denkart in dem Teilgebiet nicht.


Alles was nach der 8. klasse in Mathe drankommt ist für den einen oder anderen sowieso schwachsinn, da er es wahrscheinlich nie (!!) gebrauchen wird...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alles was nach der 8. klasse in Mathe drankommt ist für den einen oder anderen sowieso schwachsinn, da er es wahrscheinlich nie (!!) gebrauchen wird...



Aber um die Wahrscheinlichkeit auszurechnen, zu wieviel Prozent man es net braucht needed man schon Lachmanns Stockastik aus der (für ihn) 10. Klasse.


----------



## Ol@f (11. Januar 2010)

Bei mir wars immer so im LK. 4 Stunden Klausur und nach 2 Stunden fertig und dann die restliche Zeit langweilen, weil man nicht früher rausdurfte..


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_Wiso will ich mich jetzt ne brucke runtersturzen_


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Aber um die Wahrscheinlichkeit auszurechnen, zu wieviel Prozent man es net braucht needed man schon Lachmanns Stockastik aus der (für ihn) 10. Klasse.


...
Ich sage dir: in spätestens 10 Jahren, weiß ich sowieso nur noch einen minimalen Bruchteil davon, was ich derzeit in Mathe lerne... es interessiert mich nicht und ich brauche es nicht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> So halb :>
> Stochastik=Statistik + Wahrscheinlichkeitstheorie



oder so ... ^^



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, ich raff so gut wie alles in Mathe.
> Außer Strahlensätze, da raff ich gar nix und werde es auch nie raffen "-.-



mathe ist bei mir so ein thema
plus minus mal und geteilt kann ich ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


beim rest wird es dann schon wieder kritisch ... ^^


----------



## El Homer (11. Januar 2010)

WAR 
Yiha "swingt" mit mir !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ol@f (11. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alles was nach der 8. klasse in Mathe drankommt ist für den einen oder anderen sowieso schwachsinn, da er es wahrscheinlich nie (!!) gebrauchen wird...


Naja, kommt drauf an. :> Ist manchmal doch ganz praktisch. Aber in der Schule lernt man eh nur das Rechnen :I


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> ...
> Ich sage dir: in spätestens 10 Jahren, weiß ich sowieso nur noch einen minimalen Bruchteil davon, was ich derzeit in Mathe lerne... es interessiert mich nicht und ich brauche es nicht.



ganz ehrlich, vor den ferien konnte ich stochastik sogar noch so halb
jetzt weiß ich gar nichts mehr ... über die ferien alles weg :<


----------



## El Homer (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> oder so ... ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich will Ingenieur werden, was soll ich denn sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> oder so ... ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann extrem gut Kopfrechnen.. aber bei Geometrie (wo Strahlensätze einiges zu tun haben) versag ich extrem <.<.
Aber so Gleichungen auflöäsen und so liebe ich einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
NWT Arbeit, 9 Klasse.
Wir mussten in der Arbeit was scheiße kompliziertes mit 3 versch Formeln ausrechnen (so ca.: Ein Nagel mit x Grad fällt in einen Wasser Behälter mit 24°. Es sind 100 ml Wasser. Die spezifische Wärmekapazität von Wasser ist c= blablabla (habs grad vergessen) und vom Nagel blablabla. Wie heiß war der Nagel am Anfang?
Ich hatte sie als einziger richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Der beste Moment in meinem Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Petersburg (11. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hallo^^ Mein heutiger Klartraumversuch war ziemlich zufriedenstellend - kein klartraum allerdings bis zur schlafparalyse gekommen *Boah, bin ich ausgeschlafen...*



Soweit war ich auch schohn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(~^-^) Aloha ~(^-^~)


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> ...
> Ich sage dir: in spätestens 10 Jahren, weiß ich sowieso nur noch einen minimalen Bruchteil davon, was ich derzeit in Mathe lerne... es interessiert mich nicht und ich brauche es nicht.



Also Mathematik, bzw. Dreisatz braucht man recht oft in seinem Leben. Ich benötige ihn schon ab und zu


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Naja, kommt drauf an. :> Ist manchmal doch ganz praktisch. Aber in der Schule lernt man eh nur das Rechnen :I


Wer sich später einen Beruf/Studium auswählt, wo er so etwas braucht: Dann ist es praktisch.
Aber werde ich später das Zeug brauchen? Nein. Wird jemand, der Weintester wird, so etwas, wie Formelberechnung an der sechsseitigen pyramide? Nein


----------



## Ol@f (11. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich kann extrem gut Kopfrechnen.


Das hat aber wenig mit der eigentlichen Mathematik zu tun.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich kann extrem gut Kopfrechnen.. aber bei Geometrie (wo Strahlensätze einiges zu tun haben) versag ich extrem <.<.
> Aber so Gleichungen auflöäsen und so liebe ich einfach
> 
> 
> ...



geometrie ist eh mein schlimmster teil in mathe ... ich kann weder zeichnen, noch richtig ablesen oder punkt genau irgendwas zeichnen blaaah ...


----------



## Kronas (11. Januar 2010)

JA BUDDU JEST WAFFLE!


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_Is hier einer Futurama Fan ??_


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Is hier einer n Futurame Fan ??_



sicherlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<--- sogar den film geguckt ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Januar 2010)

Morggen Ek Arbeit...
Also bis denne <.<.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Also Mathematik, bzw. Dreisatz braucht man recht oft in seinem Leben. Ich benötige ihn schon ab und zu


Aber brauchst du z.B.
Berechnungen an gebrochen-rationalen Funktionen? Integral-Rechnung? Grenzwert-Berechnung? Wer das nicht mindestens einmal alle zwei Monate benutzt, wird es sowieso vergessen..


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Is hier einer n Futurame Fan ??_



*meld* Futurame, Family Guy, Draw Togehter und alles andere was auf Viva, MTV und Comedy Central so läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Morggen Ek Arbeit...
> Also bis denne <.<.



morgen englisch test -.-
gute nacht alko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2010)

PARDDDDYY!


----------



## Kronas (11. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> *meld* Futurame, Family Guy, Draw Togehter und alles andere was auf Viva, MTV und Comedy Central so läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


deine signatur ist gigantisch!


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sicherlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Weisst du wie die Folge heisst wo Fry so viel Kaffe trinkt das er n nervöses wrack wierd und es auf einmal brennt und er trinkt die 100 Tasse kaffe und er lauft normal aber die umgebung lauft in SLow Motion und die SnuSnu folge


----------



## Edou (11. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> *meld* Futurame, Family Guy, Draw Togehter und alles andere was auf Viva, MTV und Comedy Central so läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sigi zu groß =/


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Weisst du wie die Folge heisst wo Fry so viel Kaffe trinkt das er n nervöses wrack wierd und es auf einmal brennt und er trinkt die 100 Tasse kaffe und er lauft normal aber die umgebung lauft in SLow Motion und die SnuSnu folge



mhh... das war die folge wo jeder bürger 100 dollar note bekommen hat und bender diese super zigarre hatte 
aber leider k.p wie die folge heißt :<


----------



## Ol@f (11. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer sich später einen Beruf/Studium auswählt, wo er so etwas braucht: Dann ist es praktisch.
> Aber werde ich später das Zeug brauchen? Nein. Wird jemand, der Weintester wird, so etwas, wie Formelberechnung an der sechsseitigen pyramide? Nein


Jaa, ist halt auch immer die Sache wie man ein Thema vertieft. So Sachen wie Logik, Stochastik oder einfach das abstrakte Denken (, welches in der Schule zwar nicht wirklich gelehrt wird) sind schon in vielen Situation ganz nett.
Zum Beispiel, wenn du Statistiken auswerten willst, brauchst du halt einfach ein bisschen Fachwissen, weil man ziemlich leicht solche Dinge manipulieren kann.



> Aber brauchst du z.B.
> Berechnungen an gebrochen-rationalen Funktionen? Integral-Rechnung? Grenzwert-Berechnung? Wer das nicht mindestens einmal alle zwei Monate benutzt, wird es sowieso vergessen..


Sowas lernt man einmal und dann kann man das :> Notfalls leitet man sichs eben schnell her.


----------



## El Homer (11. Januar 2010)

Selor,
warum bist du eigentlich im Moment auf einem Halo "trip" ^^ ?

Sonst doch immer Star Trek


----------



## Kronas (11. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Weisst du wie die Folge heisst wo Fry so viel Kaffe trinkt das er n nervöses wrack wierd und es auf einmal brennt und er trinkt die 100 Tasse kaffe und er lauft normal aber die umgebung lauft in SLow Motion und die SnuSnu folge


und dann macht ihr snusnu mit den großen frauen
und snusnu mit den kleinen frauen
und snusnu mit den schönen frauen
und snusnu mit den hässlichen frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

El schrieb:


> Selor,
> warum bist du eigentlich im Moment auf einem Halo "trip" ^^ ?
> 
> Sonst doch immer Star Trek



und hast du was bei der seite gefunden?


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

El schrieb:


> Selor,
> warum bist du eigentlich im Moment auf einem Halo "trip" ^^ ?
> 
> Sonst doch immer Star Trek



_er Halo ich Bayonetta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2010)

Weil Star Trek keinen Masterchief hat? Außerdem passt es besser zu meinem Studiengang in Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Weil Star Trek keinen Masterchief hat? Außerdem passt es besser zu meinem Studiengang in Geschichte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein fan 

all hail to blind guardian!


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Januar 2010)




----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ein fan
> 
> all hail to blind guardian!



Sicher doch!
Geht doch garnet anders!


----------



## El Homer (11. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Weil Star Trek keinen Masterchief hat? Außerdem passt es besser zu meinem Studiengang in Geschichte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Halo und Anthropologie xD ?
Edit fals du jetzt lange schreibst ich hab es verstanden xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2010)

El schrieb:


> Halo und Anthropologie xD ?



Eher Antike Griechische Geschichte... Sparta und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Jaa, ist halt auch immer die Sache wie man ein Thema vertieft. So Sachen wie Logik, Stochastik oder einfach das abstrakte Denken (, welches in der Schule zwar nicht wirklich gelehrt wird) sind schon in vielen Situation ganz nett.
> Zum Beispiel, wenn du Statistiken auswerten willst, brauchst du halt einfach ein bisschen Fachwissen, weil man ziemlich leicht solche Dinge manipulieren kann.
> 
> 
> Sowas lernt man einmal und dann kann man das :> Notfalls leitet man sichs eben schnell her.


1. Ich werde sie so gut wie nie brauchen... kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen. Ich kann zum Beispiel Stochastik nahezu gar nicht mehr, weil es mich nicht interessiert und ich mich nie wieder damit beschäftigen werden, sobald das Abi ende ist.
2. Nö, eben nicht. Wer sich nicht für Mathe interessiert, wird es nicht mehr können. Und das ist mehr als die Hälfte in meiner Klasse...


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Sicher doch!
> Geht doch garnet anders!



wahre worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ein fan
> 
> all hail to blind guardian!


Ein Kollege ist der Nachbar vom Gitarristen (Olbrich)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wahre worte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da haben sich zwei gefunden... *sucht den Smiley ==>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> deine signatur ist gigantisch!



Ich weiß leider nicht, wie ich sie verkleinern soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich das Bild auseinadner ziehe und kleiner ziehe und das das ganze dann eben speichere, dann gehts sofort wieder in die alte Form.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ein Kollege ist der Nachbar vom Gitarristen (Olbrich)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is nich dein ernst? Ó_ó
wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (11. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Ich werde sie so gut wie nie brauchen... kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen. Ich kann zum Beispiel Stochastik nahezu gar nicht mehr, weil es mich nicht interessiert und ich mich nie wieder damit beschäftigen werden, sobald das Abi ende ist.
> 2. Nö, eben nicht. Wer sich nicht für Mathe interessiert, wird es nicht mehr können. Und das ist mehr als die Hälfte in meiner Klasse...


Ja, da geh ich gern mit meiner subjektiven Meinung ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (11. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Eher Antike Griechische Geschichte... Sparta und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ah ok 
ich hab früher auf der Realschule den Geschichtsuntericht geliebt, wo wir die Römische Geschihte hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und den Aufbau der Städte Argh ! geil


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht für Mathe interessiert, wird es nicht mehr können.



Bullshit! Ich HASSE Mathe aber mit Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnungen und Statistiken würde selbst ich sogar noch relativ gut klar kommen!
Wer nicht volltrunken da rumgegammelt hat, wird es auch noch können...



DER schrieb:


> wahre worte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer geil, schön laut aufdrehen und dann Viking zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider nicht, wie ich sie verkleinern soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Requst Forum?_


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Requst Forum?_



Wie meinen?


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Wie meinen?




Da werdne sie geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Bullshit! Ich HASSE Mathe aber mit Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnungen und Statistiken würde selbst ich sogar noch relativ gut klar kommen!
> Wer nicht volltrunken da rumgegammelt hat, wird es auch noch können...


Ich interessiere mich gar nicht für Mathe, strenge mich in den Fach nicht an und versuche mich gerade so über der benötigten Punktzahl zu retten... das Fach ist Bullshit, zumindest für die, die es später nicht gebrauchen können. Allgemeinbildung schön und gut, aber was bringt das einen, für das spätere Berufsleben? Man weiß zwar von allen etwas, aber eine besonderen Schwerpunkt hat man nicht....


----------



## Breakyou (11. Januar 2010)

man sieht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habt noch viel Spaß


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Da werdne sie geholfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach da gibts extra 'nen Thread für solche Sachen. Is ja nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_Was im Namen von Bayonetta
_


----------



## El Homer (11. Januar 2010)

Auf meiner Schule sind alle Fächer "Mathe"....Ich kann mathe...verwende sie wo ich kann aber lieben tu ich sie auch nicht xD
egal...ich möchte Maschinenbau studieren.

und was auf die ohren gibt es auch

Edit hab ich erwähnt das ich dieses jahr nach Norwegen fahre xD


----------



## mookuh (11. Januar 2010)

Abend

Kronas meint ich hab dicke euter und ich soll ihn damit bannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_Ich werde euch dan auch ma verlassen schonen abend noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> Kronas meint ich hab dicke euter und ich soll ihn damit bannen
> 
> ...


Huhu Moo


----------



## Ol@f (11. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man weiß zwar von allen etwas, aber eine besonderen Schwerpunkt hat man nicht....


Mathematik an der Schule ist eh ein bisschen so ein heikles Thema. Allein weil man eben nicht wirklich Mathematik betreibt, sondern eher Rechnungswesen (?) oder so. Für die meisten Schüler wäre aber auch richtige Mathematik weitaus zu viel des Guten (Man braucht ein bisschen Begabung und besonders wichtig viel Spaß dabei). Deshalb erhält man von mehreren verschiedenen Teilgebieten einen kleinen Einblick:Analysis, Lineare Algebra, Stochastik gehören zu den wichtigsten. Dann macht man nebennei noch sehr oberflächlich ein bisschen Logik [Wenn-Dann-Aussagen], Zahlentheorie [Ist die Zahl durch 13 teilbar?], Mengenlehre, nummerische Mathematik.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

paganfest dubida dudud pagaaaaan


----------



## Kronas (11. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> Kronas meint ich hab einen dicken euter und ich banne ihn damit
> 
> ...


fix'd
nichtmal zitieren kannst du!


----------



## mookuh (11. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> fix'd
> nichtmal zitieren kannst du!



probier das mal mit Hufen !!


----------



## Kronas (11. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> probier das mal mit Hufen !!


jmnhbgfuizghujhftrdde

okay, ich schaffs ja netma mittem fuß


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> jmnhbgfuizghujhftrdde
> 
> okay, ich schaffs ja netma mittem fuß



das beweißt das muuuuh eine sehr talentierte kuh ist!


----------



## Kronas (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das beweißt das muuuuh eine sehr talentierte kuh ist!


lasst uns moo zu germanys next topkuh schicken!


----------



## mookuh (11. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> jmnhbgfuizghujhftrdde
> 
> okay, ich schaffs ja netma mittem fuß



nicht mal mit nem fuß schreiben kannst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




für sowas hat man ja auch hände



btw afk duschen  vllt komm ich nacher nochmal vorbei


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> lasst uns moo zu germanys next topkuh schicken!



topkuh ... topmodel
wo ist da der unterschied? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2010)

Apropos Kuh;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Apropos Kuh;
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nicht lustig <:


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nicht lustig <:


Also ich finds lustig :>


----------



## Kronas (11. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also ich finds lustig :>


das is doch wurscht!


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also ich finds lustig :>


Wann gibt es eigentlich wieder LoL?


----------



## Dominau (11. Januar 2010)

schau doch einfach mal auf die internet seite die da untem im bild steht..

das sagt schon alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> das is doch wurscht!


Ach, geh wieder an der Kuh rumfummeln X)


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also ich finds lustig :>



ich hab nur den namen der seite genannt :<


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wann gibt es eigentlich wieder LoL?


Freitag + Samstag... wenn welche von euch da sind.


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Freitag + Samstag... wenn welche von euch da sind.


Freitag vielleicht. Samstag wahrscheinlich schon.


----------



## Kronas (11. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, geh wieder an der Kuh rumfummeln X)


die ist duschen...
moment...
ungeahnte möglichkeiten ergeben sich...


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Freitag vielleicht. Samstag wahrscheinlich schon.


Und ab dem 28. Januar gibts täglich mindestens zwei Stunden geballte Ladung BATTLEFIELD: BAD COMPANY 2 ... obwohl, muss ich mir noch überlegen. Ich hab seit 9 monaten wieder keinen Shooter gespielt... zumindest keinen ordentlichen MP-Shooter :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> die ist duschen...
> moment...
> ungeahnte möglichkeiten ergeben sich...



omg
sodomi!!


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> omg
> sodomi!!


Tust du doch auch ><


----------



## Kronas (11. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tust du doch auch ><


auch? also tust du es? :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tust du doch auch ><



das is ekelhaft :<
sowas tut nur kronas der alte tier befummler!!


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> auch? also tust du es? :O


Nein, das war auf deine Sodomi bezogen.

Edit:
Lachmann du vergehst dich an toten Tieren (*huhu Allimania \o/*)


----------



## El Homer (11. Januar 2010)

also...

.........$............................................$........
........$$........................................$$......
........$$.........................................$$......
..........$$S...................................S$$........
............$$$$............................$$$$..........
..............³$$$$..¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶..$$$$³............
................³$$$$..¶¶¶¶¶¶..$$$$³..............
..............¶..$$$$$..¶¶¶¶..$$$$$..¶............
............¶¶¶..$$$..¶¶¶¶¶¶..$$$..¶¶............
............¶¶¶¶¶....¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶....¶¶¶¶............
..............¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶..............
................¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶..............
................¶¶........¶¶¶¶..........¶¶................
................¶¶........¶¶¶¶..........¶¶................
................¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶..¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶................
..................¶¶¶¶¶¶......¶¶¶¶¶¶..................
........................¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶........................
........................¶..¶..¶..¶..¶........................
........¶..............¶..............¶..............¶........
......¶¶..............................................¶¶......
......¶¶................¶..........¶................¶¶......
......¶¶..............¶¶..........¶¶..............¶¶......
......¶¶..¶¶..¶¶..¶..............¶..¶¶..¶¶..¶¶......
..¶..¶¶..¶¶..¶¶..¶..............¶..¶¶..¶¶..¶¶..¶..
¶¶..¶¶..¶¶..¶¶..¶..............¶..¶¶..¶¶..¶¶..¶¶
..¶¶¶¶..¶¶..¶¶......................¶¶..¶¶..¶¶¶¶..
....¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶......................¶¶..¶¶..¶¶¶.... 

moment ist so was verboten ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, das war auf deine Sodomi bezogen.
> 
> Edit:
> Lachmann du vergehst dich an toten Tieren (*huhu Allimania \o/*)



eeeewwww....



El schrieb:


> also...
> 
> .........$............................................$........
> ........$$........................................$$......
> ...



wieso sollte er?
ist doch ein netter typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nette sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> eeeewwww....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hrhr danke ^^


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, das war auf deine Sodomi bezogen.
> 
> Edit:
> Lachmann du vergehst dich an toten Tieren (*huhu Allimania \o/*)


nicht nur an den toten tieren xD Aber seine Nekrophile Neigung ist schon lange bekannt


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nicht nur an den toten tieren xD Aber seine Nekrophile Neigung ist schon lange bekannt



ich  stehe über sowas ... pöh


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich  stehe über sowas ... pöh


waren mit sowas die toten tieren gemeint? Ich dachte du hockst ueber ihnen xD


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

Weiß von euch jemand, ob es eine 8te Staffel von One Piece gibt? Ich weiß nur was von 7 Staffeln..


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> waren mit sowas die toten tieren gemeint? Ich dachte du hockst ueber ihnen xD



mit "sowas" waren unlustige bemerkung unwichtiger leute ...
...


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mit "sowas" waren unlustige bemerkung unwichtiger leute ...
> ...


wen du wohl damit meinst *ratlos guck*


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wen du wohl damit meinst *ratlos guck*



unwichtige leute wissen halt nie wenn sie gemeint sind!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin ma weg, nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2010)

Ich geh auch nun schlafen... lass den Thread ja ganz


----------



## mookuh (11. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, geh wieder an der Kuh rumfummeln X)



Oo  such dir ne andere kuh



Kronas schrieb:


> die ist duschen...
> moment...
> ungeahnte möglichkeiten ergeben sich...



ihr seid doch alle sodomisten


----------



## mookuh (11. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich geh auch nun schlafen... lass den Thread ja ganz



gn8


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

Man könnte diesen Thread doch eigentlich auch in nen Chat umwandeln


----------



## mookuh (11. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Man könnte diesen Thread doch eigentlich auch in nen Chat umwandeln



aber als thread kommen immer neue leute hinzu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

Hört hier wer Saltatio Mortis? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Januar 2010)

ich^^


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_Jo ich Wiso ??

p.s BAYONETTA!!
_
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Van Canto hat n Neues Video <3_


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Januar 2010)

ich geh mal pennen


----------



## Noxiel (11. Januar 2010)

Klunker ist doof -_-


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_Ich Habe den ns getotet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:

/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**in beide richtungen Guck Rechts der Böse Noxiel und Links Lillyan die Justiz Moderatorin**

HILFE ICH BIN EIN REXO HOHLT MICH HIER RAUS!!!_


----------



## Noxiel (11. Januar 2010)

Das wird für die Nachwelt festgehalten. 

You're doomed!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_Immer auf mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noxiel gibt es auf der anderen''seite'' auch so was wie n NS ??_


----------



## Noxiel (11. Januar 2010)

NS?


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_Nachtschwärmer

Ich bin so zu nem bayonetta freak muitiert ^^_


----------



## Noxiel (11. Januar 2010)

Die Sandburg aber sonst....etwas wie den Nachtschwärmer gibt es da nicht.


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_o gott o.O da gibt es sogar n Chuck Norris witze Thread _


----------



## Noxiel (11. Januar 2010)

Chuck Norris' Tränen können Krebs heilen, dumm nur, dass Chuck Norris niemals weint.


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_    * Chuck Norris ist vor 10 Jahren gestorben.
      Der TOD hatte bis jetzt nur noch nicht den Mut es ihm zu sagen.

    * Chuck Norris zerschneidet ein Messer mit einem Brot.

    * Chuck Norris liest keine Bücher:
      Er starrt sie so lange an, bis sie ihm freiwillig sagen was er wissen will.

    * Chuck Norris hat keinenSchatten.
      Die Wand möchte nur so aussehen wie Chuck Norris.

    * Es gibt keine Evolutionstheorie,
      sondern nur eine Liste von Kreaturen denen Chuck Norris erlaubt zu leben.

    * Chuck Norris erhält bei Praktiker 20%... auch auf Tiernahrung!

    * Chuck Norris hat einmal Russisches Roulette
      mit einem komplett geladenen Colt gespielt&#133;und gewonnen!

    * Chuck Norris geht manchmal Blut spenden. Nur nie sein eigenes.

    * Es gibt keine Massenvernichtungswaffen - nur Chuck Norris.

    * Chuck Norris wurde eigentlich als Drilling geboren.
      Seine Brüder sind TOD und SCHMERZEN!

    * Nach vielen Diskussionen entschied man sich die Atombombe,
      anstatt von Chuck Norris, auf Hiroshima zu werfen.
      Warum? Das ist Humaner.

    * Chuck Norris ist für den Urknall verantwortlich.
      Er hat in die Faust geschlagen und das Universum ist entstanden.

    * Chuck Norris kann Feuer mit einer Lupe machen&#133;Nachts!

    * Chuck Norris kann Zwiebeln zum Weinen bringen_


----------



## Noxiel (11. Januar 2010)

Einmal sind Chuck Norris und Mr. T. gemeinsam in eine Bar gegangen, der Schuppen ist sofort explodiert weil soviel Unglaublichkeit nicht in einen einzelnen Raum passt. 

Am Anfang war das Nichts, da gab Chuck Norris dem Nichts einen Roundhouse Kick und sagte: "Such' Dir nen Job"

Gott sprach "Es werde Licht" und Chuck Norris antwortete "Sag bitte".


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_ALLE Chuck Norris Witze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle epic ^^
_


----------



## Noxiel (12. Januar 2010)

Naja Nox muß jetzt mal schlafen gehen. Geld verdienen und so'n Zeug.


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

_Gn8 Nox bin auch wge is Langweilig und Bayonetta brauch auch ihre ruhe ^^

**spiele seit 4  stunden Bayonetta**_


----------



## Edou (12. Januar 2010)

schlaft gut^^


----------



## MuuHn (12. Januar 2010)

Moin !


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

Abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

ahoi


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Januar 2010)

In b4 Lachmann.
Mist...


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)




----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> In b4 Lachmann.
> Mist...



n00b l0l


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> n00b l0l



Es würde bissl komisch klingen, würde ich jetzt "In After Lachmann :/." sagen.


----------



## Breakyou (12. Januar 2010)

Ich grüße Euch *wink*


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es würde bissl komisch klingen, würde ich jetzt "In After Lachmann :/." sagen.



ein bisschen ....

so ein dreck -.-
heute in sport übelst aufs knie gelegt und jetzt kann ich kaum noch mit dem linken bein auftreten :<


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

Ich habe geschuftet und es ist fertig... naja fast... neues Layout! naja, ein wenig neuer


----------



## Breakyou (12. Januar 2010)

sieht gut aus. Und gleich mal angemeldet


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2010)

Something to dream and fall back...


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

"Ihr Aion (Europa) Spiel-Account '*****' ist aufgrund von Zahlungsproblemen oder Kündigung abgelaufen."
ich bin froh drüber NCSoft! SEHR FROH :X

@Breakyou:
Nice


----------



## Breakyou (12. Januar 2010)

Aion..*spuck*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Januar 2010)

So sinnlos...
Einer aus meiner klasse hat ein Blackberry und jetzt auch noch nen iPod touch. Ich mein, das Blackberry kann so ziemlich genau dasselbe wie der iPod touch >.<.
So ne Verschwendung.
Ich bin mit meinem no Name Mp4 Player zufrieden: Kann alles abspielen (Video Musik Bilder) und braucht keinen Parasiten wie iTunes. Und er schlägt wohl jeden Apfelpod im Preis Leistungs Verhältnis.


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So sinnlos...
> Einer aus meiner klasse hat ein Blackberry und jetzt auch noch nen iPod touch. Ich mein, das Blackberry kann so ziemlich genau dasselbe wie der iPod touch >.<.
> So ne Verschwendung.
> Ich bin mit meinem no Name Mp4 Player zufrieden: Kann alles abspielen (Video Musik Bilder) und braucht keinen Parasiten wie iTunes. Und er schlägt wohl jeden Apfelpod im Preis Leistungs Verhältnis.


Dafür hat iPod Touch dank den App-Store massenweise Apps, darunter zwar auch viel mist, aber auch richtig, richtig gute Teile. Und ich bin mit meinen iPod-Touch extrem zufrieden -- das Ding schlägt, zumindest meiner meinung nach, auch den DS und die PSP als mobiler Spielehandheld


----------



## Breakyou (12. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So sinnlos...
> Einer aus meiner klasse hat ein Blackberry und jetzt auch noch nen iPod touch. Ich mein, das Blackberry kann so ziemlich genau dasselbe wie der iPod touch >.<.
> So ne Verschwendung.
> Ich bin mit meinem no Name Mp4 Player zufrieden: Kann alles abspielen (Video Musik Bilder) und braucht keinen Parasiten wie iTunes. Und er schlägt wohl jeden Apfelpod im Preis Leistungs Verhältnis.



wenn er alles andere schon hat was er braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin dann mal AFK und two and a half men gucken


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

Heute mein 3. Klartraumversuch

beim ersten mal ein kleiner erfolg (SP erreicht, aber aufgeschreckt und erwacht)
gestern zu schnell eingepennt

Heute hoff ich aufs beste^^


----------



## Ykon (12. Januar 2010)

Nabend Schwärmer


Kennt sich einer von euch mit dem Gaußschen Eliminationsverfahren aus? Wenn ja bitte bescheid sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Nabend Schwärmer
> 
> 
> Kennt sich einer von euch mit dem Gaußschen Eliminationsverfahren aus? Wenn ja bitte bescheid sagen
> ...



Des haben wa schon 20000 mal gemacht aber ich weiß es imemr noch net :O.


----------



## mookuh (12. Januar 2010)

abend


----------



## Noxiel (12. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Kennt sich einer von euch mit dem Gaußschen Eliminationsverfahren aus? Wenn ja bitte bescheid sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wer ist der Referendar? T-800?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> wenn er alles andere schon hat was er braucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



grr ...
troll metal oder two and a half men?
immer diese entscheidungen :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> grr ...
> troll metal oder two and a half men?
> immer diese entscheidungen :<



Entscheide dich für... lernen?


----------



## Ykon (12. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wer ist der Referendar? T-800?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du bist doch Mod... du musst doch sowas können? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Entscheide dich für... lernen?



physik test ist erst donnerstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (12. Januar 2010)

hey hat wer von euch ne tolle wc3 taktik?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

good evening bit**es :O


----------



## Noxiel (12. Januar 2010)

Ich kann Leute bannen und verwarnen, das hat mit ....*überleg*...Mathe?....garnichts zu tun.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Januar 2010)

He´s got the World Wide Web in his Hand, he´s got Entertainment and Shopping in his hand!


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen ^^_


----------



## Ykon (12. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich kann Leute bannen und verwarnen, das hat mit ....*überleg*...Mathe?....garnichts zu tun.



Ich frag jetzt einfach mal genauer!

3 Gleichungen mit 3 Variablen.

   x+y+z=7                    
2x-2y+z=6                    
-3x+y-z=-9       


   1  1  1 | 7
   2  -2 1 | 6
  -3  1  -1|-9           

Kann das jemand lösen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ja, bitte auch mit zwischen-Matrizen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

1.	Troll's Story		
3.	Black Troll	
4.	Jurassik Troll	
5.	Gang Of Trolls	
6.	Troll In The Forest
7.	Rock'n Troll	     
8.	Spiritual Troll	    
9.	Introll Army	    
10.	Troll Army	            	
11.	March of the Trolls 
12.	Victory Troll	 
13.	Troll Bard	          
14.	Imperial Troll	  
Total playing time	   

beste lieder namen ever!


----------



## Noxiel (12. Januar 2010)

Ein Glück das ich was anständiges gelernt habe *phew* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ein Glück das ich was anständiges gelernt habe *phew*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nichts ist was anständiges?


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

_Noxiel Weis du eve wo ich Better Days herbekomme finde es iwie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Noxiel (12. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Noxiel Weis du eve wo ich Better Days herbekomme finde es iwie nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt ein Archiv bei Better Days, direkt auf seiner Seite. Bissu blind?

@Razyl
Wann habe ich denn überhaupt mal verraten was ich gelernt habe, hm?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (12. Januar 2010)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

OMFG ich fahr so auf Bleach ab <3


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> @Razyl
> Wann habe ich denn überhaupt mal verraten was ich gelernt habe, hm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Äh du bist Fluglotse 




> Ich kann Leute bannen und verwarnen, das hat mit ....*überleg*...Mathe?....garnichts zu tun.


was willst du mir damit sagen??


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Archiv bei Better Days, direkt auf seiner Seite. Bissu blind?
> 
> @Razyl
> Wann habe ich denn überhaupt mal verraten was ich gelernt habe, hm?
> ...



_Meine Damit gibt es nirgentwo n Komplettes Download Archiv von ihm ??_


----------



## Assor (12. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> OMFG ich fahr so auf Bleach ab <3



Auf Donnerstag warten ... neues Chapter!
Schon ein paar Wochen her seit dem letzten WSJ Update :/


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

Assor schrieb:


> Auf Donnerstag warten ... neues Chapter!
> Schon ein paar Wochen her seit dem letzten WSJ Update :/


bin folge 34 xD


----------



## Ykon (12. Januar 2010)

Ahhhh ich habs doch noch herausgefunden. Ganz vergessen, dass es in der Matrix ja noch sowas wie Pivot-Elemente gibt und so weiter. *g* Aber was erzähl ich euch eigentlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt muss ich wenigstens nicht so enden, wie Noxiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Januar 2010)

1. Kenpachi
2. Abarai
3. Yoruichi (Biiaatch)
4. Hitsugaya
5. Ichimaru


----------



## Assor (12. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> bin folge 34 xD



Anfänger ...
Manga > Anime
Im Anime sind viel zu viele Fillerepisoden und der Manga ist vieeel weiter ...
387 Chapter / 20 Seiten
http://www.onemanga.com/Bleach/387/01/

Beeil dich, du verpasst sonst was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assor (12. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 1. Kenpachi
> 2. Abarai
> 3. Yoruichi (Biiaatch)
> 4. Hitsugaya
> 5. Ichimaru



Kenpachi! 
(Special Move! "Ich nehm beide Hände an mein Schwert und hau dann zu - Move!")


----------



## Noxiel (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Äh du bist Fluglotse



Hmpf, ich erzähle einfach zu viel.



Assor schrieb:


> Kenpachi!
> (Special Move! "Ich nehm beide Hände an mein Schwert und hau dann zu - Move!")




Das hat echt Style


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hmpf, ich erzähle einfach zu viel.


Oder du bist zu leicht zu durchschauen Nox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

Assor schrieb:


> Anfänger ...
> Manga > Anime
> Im Anime sind viel zu viele Fillerepisoden und der Manga ist vieeel weiter ...
> 387 Chapter / 20 Seiten
> ...


MIR EGAL! Das ist trotzdem so GEIL!
STIRB Kuchiki!!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

noxiel wir können einfach lesen das ist alles

es steht fett in deinem mybuffedprofil -.-


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> noxiel wir können einfach lesen das ist alles
> 
> es steht fett in deinem mybuffedprofil -.-


Moment LoD...
du kannst lesen? Ach du scheiße...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> noxiel wir können einfach lesen das ist alles
> 
> es steht fett in deinem mybuffedprofil -.-



Und wer hat dir erlaubt mein Profil anzuschauen, nur weil es öffentlich ist?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Moment LoD...
> du kannst lesen? Ach du scheiße...
> 
> 
> ...


ach ihr könnt mich alle mal -.-


----------



## Assor (12. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das hat echt Style



Definitv.
__________
Und nach knapp 560 Chaptern wird auch One Piece mal wirklich Storylastig.
Alle 50 Kapitel eine kleine "Haupt-allesumfassendemainstoryanspielung", yeah.

Und wer einen guten Shounen lesen(!) will, der früher oder später garantiert noch populär in unseren Breiten wird 


Spoiler



solche Seiten sind aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen auf Buffed nicht gestattet. Pöser Nox


Vom Anime ist abzuraten. Wirklich.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach ihr könnt mich alle mal -.-



ist doch alles nur razyl :S


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und wer hat dir erlaubt mein Profil anzuschauen, nur weil es öffentlich ist?


ICH hab es MIR erlaubt 


faszinierend nicht?


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach ihr könnt mich alle mal -.-


Du weißt doch LoD...
ich meine es nicht ernst =)


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du weißt doch LoD...
> ich meine es nicht ernst =)


na und ich hab auch bedürfnisse


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> na und ich hab auch bedürfnisse


Nach was?


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

wird das jetzt hier soft pron? ... xD


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wird das jetzt hier soft pron? ... xD


soft?
wenn lachmann da ist wirds n nekrophiles spielchen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> soft?



ja?

oder stehe ich grad mal wieder aufem schlauch? ^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wird das jetzt hier soft pron? ... xD


Vergeh dich wieder an deiner toten Kuh oO


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vergeh dich wieder an deiner toten Kuh oO


2 dumme ein gedanke xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vergeh dich wieder an deiner toten Kuh oO



mooh ist tot? :<


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mooh ist tot? :<


TU NICHT SO UNSCHULDIG!


----------



## Noxiel (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ICH hab es MIR erlaubt
> 
> 
> faszinierend nicht?



Sind wir heute wieder empfindlich.. ts ts ts


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> TU NICHT SO UNSCHULDIG!



ich hab damit nichts zu tun


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab damit nichts zu tun


TIERMÖRDER!


----------



## Noxiel (12. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hab gegoogled, ich verfluche euch dafür




NIARHAHRHAHRHAHRHAHR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> NIARHAHRHAHRHAHRHAHR


falscher thread du n4p 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> TIERMÖRDER!



er sah halt so lecker aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Noxiel schrieb:


> NIARHAHRHAHRHAHRHAHR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so sieht noxiel also aus 
interessant


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> falscher thread du n4p
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Brille! \o/


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> er sah halt so lecker aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du... du bist so pervers!


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sind wir heute wieder empfindlich.. ts ts ts


nein ich doch nicht..


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du... du bist so pervers!



fleisch schmeckt halt lecker?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

*Heult rum* Wieso musste einer der wenigen Symphatischen Shinigamis ermordet werden *buhuhu* der typ war mir so symphatisch


----------



## Skatero (12. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> fleisch schmeckt halt lecker?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja zum Essen, aber...


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> fleisch schmeckt halt lecker?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vor allem von jungfrauen das ist so schön zaaaaart :3


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> fleisch schmeckt halt lecker?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und deshalb ein Grund sie so katastrophal zu morden, um sie vorher noch zu vergewaltigen? Was bist du nur für ein kranker Menschen LACHMANN!


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> LEICHMANN!


fix`d


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja zum Essen, aber...



...?



LordofDemons schrieb:


> vor allem von jungfrauen das ist so schön zaaaaart :3



jungfräuliche kühe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Razyl schrieb:


> Und deshalb ein Grund sie so katastrophal zu morden, um sie vorher noch zu vergewaltigen? Was bist du nur für ein kranker Menschen LACHMANN!



macht jeder metzger auch! warum also ich nicht? :<


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

Lachmann ich steh hinter dir (und weide sie shcon mal aus das wir später das leder verwerten können)

willst du das herz haben oder kann ich das haben?


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> macht jeder metzger auch! warum also ich nicht? :<


Kein Metzger vergeht sich sexuell an seinen toten Tieren oo


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Lachmann ich steh hinter dir


Also habt ihr jetzt auch ne beziehung?
Seit wann machts Lachmann mit lebenden


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kein Metzger vergeht sich sexuell an seinen toten Tieren oo


wer weiss...


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Lachmann ich steh hinter dir (und weide sie shcon mal aus das wir später das leder verwerten können)
> 
> willst du das herz haben oder kann ich das haben?



nimm du es. ich will aber das hirn :3

@ razyl
bist du dir sicher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> wer weiss...


Boah Brille, du bist so widerlich ><


----------



## Tabuno (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo Freunde.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

warum ist die schinkenwurst wohl so schön zart razyl hä??


ja da wurde aufgelockert ganz genau!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde.



ahoi


LordofDemons schrieb:


> warum ist die schinkenwurst wohl so schön zart razyl hä??
> 
> 
> ja da wurde aufgelockert ganz genau!



100 punkte für lod!


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde.



Hi Tabu


LordofDemons schrieb:


> warum ist die schinkenwurst wohl so schön zart razyl hä??
> 
> 
> ja da wurde aufgelockert ganz genau!


Hör auf...


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

niemals!!!!


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> niemals!!!!


Ich reporte dich!!!111


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich reporte dich!!!111


ha du hast nichts gegen mich in der hand!

edit: oh ein rudel ausrufezeichen

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ha du hast nichts gegen mich in der hand!


wenn du dir in die hose greifst hast du auch nichts in der hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



boah war der flach :S


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du dir in die hose greifst hast du auch nichts in der hand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


siehste ich hab mir den verkniffen aber DUUUU musst den ja bringen


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du dir in die hose greifst hast du auch nichts in der hand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Brille: Das war so klar, dass so etwas von dir kommt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille: Das war so klar, dass so etwas von dir kommt.


deswegen hab ichs ja gebracht, wollte eure erwartungen nicht enttäuschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass STO in den Trailern viel hässlich und mehr nach Flop riecht, als das Vorschau-Video von der Gamestar Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

jao ich geh jetzt mal joggen nach Two and a half men


----------



## Tabuno (12. Januar 2010)

Meine Sig klappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

und ich bin jetzt mal weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nacht


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

So ich verabschiede mich dann mal...
vielleicht find ich ja noch irgendwo demnächst einen beta-key für STO... das sieht ja ganz interessant aus hmmm.
Wo ist eigentlich Selor? :X


----------



## Petanos (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jao ich geh jetzt mal joggen nach Two and a half men



Danach ganz heiß baden, dann ins Bett legen --> Dann fühlst dich einfach Top .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tabuno schrieb:


> Meine Sig klappt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gz \o/



DER schrieb:


> und ich bin jetzt mal weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gute Nacht.


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

_So entlich Bayonettta FERTIG!!_


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Danach ganz heiß baden, dann ins Bett legen --> Dann fühlst dich einfach Top ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


endlich jemand der mich versteht (ok lass das heiß duschen weg sonst schwitzt ud im bett ohne ende :/ )


----------



## Edou (12. Januar 2010)

huhu!


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

_Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich Hab Finger Schmerzen und n Krampf im Gelenk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Tabuno (12. Januar 2010)

Bin dann auch mal wech, gn8.


----------



## Edou (12. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ownd



Luv zzt dieses lied!


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ownd



_Wiso bei so nem end boss und dem Tasten gemashe ^^_


----------



## Petanos (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> endlich jemand der mich versteht (ok lass das heiß duschen weg sonst schwitzt ud im bett ohne ende :/ )



Also nach ner heißen dusche nachm joggen schwitzt bei mir nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Selor? :X



Was willst du?


----------



## mookuh (12. Januar 2010)

ich bin auch mal weg gn8


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

_Der Fight is so Genial_


----------



## Edou (12. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Der Fight is so Genial_


Blablub ich geh auch pennen .............


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Blablub ich geh auch pennen .............



_Schweig unwurdiger_


----------



## Petanos (12. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Der Fight is so Genial_



Mir scheint so, als würdest du ein Mega Fan von dem Spiel sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Worum gehts da denn?
Rollenspiel?


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Mir scheint so, als würdest du ein Mega Fan von dem Spiel sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_
Hier....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz angucken^^_

und ja ich bin n Mega fan von dem game


----------



## Petanos (12. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Hier....
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bezweifle das du 18 bist !1!!einseinself!1


____________

Ich glaube, ich hab die Folge sogar gesehen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das du 18 bist !1!!einseinself!1
> 
> 
> ____________
> ...




_Wiso Bezweifelst du das ich 18 bin o.O

auf meine buffed profil und Yt profil steht das selbe 2 Aprile 1991 _


----------



## Ornothor (12. Januar 2010)

n'abend zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petanos (12. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wiso Bezweifelst du das ich 18 bin o.O
> 
> auf meine buffed profil und Yt profil steht das selbe 2 Aprile 1991 _



Ich hab einfach mal geraten, war grad zu faul nachzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War eh nur Spaß ^^
Hatte mit 15 sogar Spiele ab 21 .. aber halt nichts deutsches :/


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach mal geraten, war grad zu faul nachzuschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Bin n Fan von so nem Blutigen abgefahrenen scheiss xD Devil May Cry wahr auch Geil ^^_


----------



## Petanos (12. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bin n Fan von so nem Blutigen abgefahrenen scheiss xD Devil May Cry wahr auch Geil ^^_



Resident Evil auch? Das Killerspiel! (Vorsicht: Ironie!)


----------



## Ornothor (12. Januar 2010)

wieso werd ich ignoriert -.-


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

_Das liegt daran das du Frisch Fleisch bist

Manche von uns sind wie JD aus Scrubs Frauen mit Eheringen sieht der nicht wir sehen user nich die keine 15 Posts haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Ornothor (12. Januar 2010)

is ja nich meine schuld, dass ich meinen alten usernamen und die alte email nimmer weis -.-


----------



## Petanos (12. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das liegt daran das du Frisch Fleisch bist
> 
> Manche von uns sind wie JD aus Scrubs Frauen mit Eheringen sieht der nicht wir sehen user nich die keine 15 Posts haben
> 
> ...



Scrubs! \o/
Rexo, du hast dich hiermit als Halbgott erwiesen.


----------



## Manoroth (12. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das liegt daran das du Frisch Fleisch bist
> 
> Manche von uns sind wie JD aus Scrubs Frauen mit Eheringen sieht der nicht wir sehen user nich die keine 15 Posts haben
> 
> ...



ich sehe niemanden unter 200 posts^^


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Scrubs! \o/
> Rexo, du hast dich hiermit als Halbgott erwiesen.


_


Klassiker

Genau so wie die Musical Folge ^^

a ja und zu Resident Evil und Silent Hill ich hab ein Trauma mit dne 2 games 

Folgendes ist Passiert

Ich wahr 9 Jahre alt und musste bei meinem Onkel bleiben der die Silent Hill und Resident evil games gezockt hat das ich n schon fur´s leben wen man so was sieht _


----------



## Petanos (12. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich sehe niemanden unter 200 posts^^



Der war gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Klassiker
> ...



Als ich das erste Mal das Intro von Resident Evil gesehen habe ... also von Game, hab ich richtig Schiss bekommen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

_Was is deine Lieblings Scrubs Folge ??

Meine 

Mein Musical

Die Traurigste

My Long Goodbye 1-2 die erste folge von ich geheult habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Petanos (12. Januar 2010)

Hmmm ... Lieblingsfolge ... den Titel weiß ich nicht, aber zu Beginn der Serie rennen se alle in "Zeitlupe" durch die Gänge weil sie "cool" sein wollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennst du Malcome Mittendrinn auch?


----------



## Ornothor (12. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Kennst du Malcome Mittendrinn auch?



Wer nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

_Jo wer nicht

Ich finde Dewey und Francis am besten ,Reese wurde mier angst machen als bruder mich wundert es das der noch nich tot is xD _


----------



## Petanos (12. Januar 2010)

Ornothor schrieb:


> Wer nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oah, ist doch auch genial oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, ich bin dann mal offline. Ciao ihr beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Spaß Rexo noch bei deinem Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/E: Ja, die Brüder sind echt die besten, der Vater ist aber auch endgeil!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. Januar 2010)

tach und tschüss


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

_o.O der Blade is wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und gn8 alle bin auch weg _


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

oh ja so frisch geduscht und rasiert ist man gleich n neuer mensch

so glatt waren meine backen noch nie 

(komm schon brille entäusch mich nicht)


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> oh ja so frisch geduscht und rasiert ist man gleich n neuer mensch
> 
> so glatt waren meine backen noch nie
> 
> (komm schon brille entäusch mich nicht)




_Wie viel ma geschnitten ?? is noch alles dran ^^_


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

nur anfänger oder leute die sich nicht konzentrieren schneiden sich :/ 

(also dieses mal kein einziger schnitt aber spitze hatte ich shcon 6 schnitte -.- )


----------



## Manoroth (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> oh ja so frisch geduscht und rasiert ist man gleich n neuer mensch
> 
> so glatt waren meine backen noch nie
> 
> (komm schon brille entäusch mich nicht)



iiih er hat sich rasiert


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

ja verdammt ich arbeite im vertrieb wenns  nach mir gehen würde hät ich n bart wie der sänger von amon amarth aber das erklär dann mal den kunden -.-

joa ich geh dann mal penn0rn 

gn8 euch allen


----------



## Manoroth (13. Januar 2010)

morgen^^ und cya denke ich da der N8schwärmer jetzt dann wohl zu geht^^


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen ^^_


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Januar 2010)

Abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

ahoi


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

Schweine sind toll!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Januar 2010)

Schönen Abend zusammen, ich war hier auch lange nicht mehr... Dreckig siehts aber aus :/


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

_Is hier noch einer der Bayonetta zockt ??

Hab ne kleine frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schweine sind toll!



gehste jetzt unter die schweine liebhaber?


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> gehste jetzt unter die schweine liebhaber?


Nein, aber Jigsaw ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das neue Banner ist (fast) fertig (siehe signatur). Jetzt warte ich nur auf die Einreichungen zum header... =)


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Is hier noch einer der Bayonetta zockt ??
> 
> Hab ne kleine frage
> 
> ...



Frag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

_Es Passt allerdings nich richtig da rein_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Es Passt allerdings nich richtig da rein_


Ich glaube *da* passt alles rein.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, aber Jigsaw ist toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da hört ihrs ;D

Nabend

Btw ich finds gar nicht sooo der hammer war ursprünglich nur mal als Vorschlag gedacht und deshalb auch ne 10 min Arbeit ;D

@Rexo Das dachte ich ursprünglich auch aber er wollte etwas zum Thema Dragon Age+ Blut. 
*auf deinen Ava guck und fragend anschau* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Es Passt allerdings nich richtig da rein_


Das ist so gewollt... es soll hervorstechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Da hört ihrs ;D
> 
> Nabend
> 
> Btw ich finds gar nicht sooo der hammer war ursprünglich nur mal als Vorschlag gedacht und deshalb auch ne 10 min Arbeit ;D


Ich schon... zwar fehlt noch der letzte Schliff, aber es gefällt mir vom Stil her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Frag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_
Ich Hab die Story vom Game etwas Verpennt 

Bayonetta Findet ja nahc na zeit Cereza is die jetzt ihr Kind weil sie dauernt mami zu ihr sagt oder is das Bayonetta selber als kleines Kind und wiso existierne die beiden nebeneinander ??_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Ich Hab die Story vom Game etwas Verpennt
> 
> Bayonetta Findet ja nahc na zeit Cereza is die jetzt ihr Kind weil sie dauernt mami zu ihr sagt oder is das Bayonetta selber als kleines Kind und wiso existierne die beiden nebeneinander ??_



Du willst also UltraSpoiler Deluxe ? Bis zum Ende des Spieles, weiss man nämlich nicht viel mehr als du.


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Du willst also UltraSpoiler Deluxe ? Bis zum Ende des Spieles, weiss man nämlich nicht viel mehr als du.



_
Jo SPoiler mier ma Delux bin bis wochenende ganz durch ^^

a ja und wer zum teufel ist diese jeanne ^^_


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

Macht einen Bayonneta Thread auf oO


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Macht einen Bayonneta Thread auf oO



_Hab ich schon langst xD _


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Januar 2010)

Spoiler



Bayonetta ist eine Mischrassige "Auserwählte", in ihr ist das Blut der UmbraHexen und von den Lumen Dingern.
Cereza ist Bayonetta, die in Wahrheit Cereza heisst. Bayonetta ist ihr "neuer" Name. Cereza wurde von Vater Balder von der Vergangenheit in die Gegenwart gebracht um mit ihr (sie ist das linke/rechte (weiss nimmer) Auge) "Gott" zu erwecken, Also die Erlöserin oder wie die heisst -> Jubileus.. Für Vater Balder, unseren Vater, ist es einfacher, ein Kind zu entführen, als eine Erwachsene Hexe.
Jeanne ist eine UmbraHexe die von Vater Balder gehirngewaschen (das Wort gibts nicht oder ?^^) wurde. Sie ist eigentlich eine Freundin, die uns beschützen wollte, aber durch Balder auf uns gehetzt wurde.



Sollte soweit stimmen^^


Edhit macht einen Entschuldigungsbrief an Razyl.


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

_Asso und Rodin Fungiert als Mentor und Waffen Arsenal oder wie ^^

Ich weiss das er eigentlich Father Rodin heisst ^^_


----------



## Dominau (13. Januar 2010)

casual das heißt "gehirngewäscht" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

_Ich finde die Cut Sene relativ Lustig wo sich  Bayonetta und Cereza treffen ^^ 

Höhr auf zu weinen ich hasse 2 dinge Kakerlaken und weihnende Kinder(Kinder allgemein)
^^_


----------



## Firun (13. Januar 2010)

Nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Ich weiss das er eigentlich Father Rodin heisst ^^_



Tut er nicht.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ahoi Firun


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Hallo Firun.
*Flüster*HeilligeMutterGottesEndlichIstDieWeihnachtsmützeWeg*flüster*


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Tut er nicht.


_
O gott-.- die Story von Bayonetta is schwe rzu begreifen xD 



Cereza is so niedlich ^^

Hi Firun**so lieb wie Cereza guckt**_


----------



## Firun (13. Januar 2010)

na alles fit bei euch ?


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> na alles fit bei euch ?


Jap, sehr sogar =)


----------



## Dominau (13. Januar 2010)

bin mal off..kb mehr will fernseh guckn.

gn8 euch und viel spaß noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

_Yaa!!!

Ende der woche gehe ich in mein altes Zimmer zuruck  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Yaa!!!
> 
> Ende der woche gehe ich in mein altes Zimmer zuruck
> 
> ...



Wo bist du denn jetzt ?


----------



## Firun (13. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Wo bist du denn jetzt ?




Draussen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Wo bist du denn jetzt ?



nicht in seinem alten zimmer ... :S


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

_


0/8/15 schrieb:



			Wo bist du denn jetzt ?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Bin da wo fruher unser Computer Stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Firun ne frage darf ich ende der woche n ''Zeigt her euer Heiliges Reich''Thread  machen ??_


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Draussen xD







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Bin da wo fruher unser Computer Stand
> 
> ...




Gibts das nicht schon ?


----------



## Firun (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



EDIT:  Uuhh   Doppelpost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Gibts das nicht schon ?



_No nur n Zeigt her euren Arbeitsplatz oder so ^^

n Modi doppelpost!! omg omg omg omg _


----------



## Noxiel (13. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie sieht Bayonetta aus wie eine Edelhure und der Name gibt mir Recht -_-


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Irgendwie sieht Bayonetta aus wie eine Edelhure und der Name gibt mir Recht -_-


_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DU Hast gerade meine Gefuhle verletzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Irgendwie sieht Bayonetta aus wie eine Edelhure und der Name gibt mir Recht -_-





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nox trifft Bayonetta kritisch!


----------



## Firun (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _No nur n Zeigt her euren Arbeitsplatz oder so ^^
> 
> n Modi doppelpost!! omg omg omg omg _



Du hast Recht, das ist der Zeigt euer Desktop, und eure Zockercke , es giubt keinen Zeigt euer Zimmer/Wohnungs Thread.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Januar 2010)

Bayonetta!!!! Ich bitte dich. Sowas abgedroschenes... (auch wenn's Spiel vielleicht gut ist)


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Nox trifft Bayonetta kritisch!



_Bayonetta Benutz Folterangrif und schmeisst Noxiel in eine eiserne Jungfrau  Noxiel schreit_


----------



## Noxiel (13. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _trifft Bayonetta. Bayonetta verliert._


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> _trifft Bayonetta. Bayonetta verliert._



Bayonetta weicht aus -> Witchtime, Nox verliert.


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> _trifft Bayonetta. Bayonetta verliert._


_
NNNNEEEEIIINNNNN!°!!!!!!!
_


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Bayonetta weicht aus -> Witchtime, Nox verliert.



_Yay Wichtime aktiviert Flecht angrif gestartet beschwore Höllen Hund Noxiel wierd gefressen ^^_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Yay Wichtime aktiviert Flecht angrif gestartet beschwore Höllen Hund Noxiel wierd gefressen ^^_



Flechtangriff ?


----------



## Noxiel (13. Januar 2010)

Haha! 
Flechtangriff! Huhuhu

Schuppen*flechte*?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Flechtangriff ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Mach dich nich uber meine Grammatik Lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist die da nackt?
wtf?


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ist die da nackt?
> wtf?


XDDD
Das war klar, dass das Lachmann als erstes sieht


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> XDDD
> Das war klar, dass das Lachmann als erstes sieht



das fällt doch sofort auf ... oder?


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ist die da nackt?
> wtf?



_Ja is sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**fast**^^_


----------



## Firun (13. Januar 2010)

Warum hat die ihr Gesicht  nach hinten gedreht ? Oo  Exorzist teil 5 ?


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Yay Wichtime aktiviert Flecht angrif gestartet beschwore Höllen Hund Noxiel wierd gefressen ^^_



Heisst das nicht Klimax ?


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Warum hat die ihr Gesicht  nach hinten gedreht ? Oo  Exorzist teil 5 ?



_Ne sie steht mit der brust zum Boss ^^



O gott ich kanne nich merh xD wie kommt man auf so ne scheisse ^^_


----------



## Firun (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ne sie steht mit der brust zum Boss ^^
> _



na und ich sehe ihr Gesicht, aber ich sehe sie ja von hinten oder täuscht das ?


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2010)

*in die Runde möp*


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> na und ich sehe ihr Gesicht, aber ich sehe sie ja von hinten oder täuscht das ?



_Is ne tauschung _

_@Casual Ich bin unwurdig das game zu besitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

moin dava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> *in die Runde möp*



Chlallo Davatar.

Rexo, sicher bist du würdig ! *tröst* Nur halt ein bischen weniger würdig als andere in deinem Alter.


----------



## Petersburg (13. Januar 2010)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)

Ich mag Eisenbahnen... -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Au1o9yzjNGM


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Chlallo Davatar.
> 
> Rexo, sicher bist du würdig ! *tröst* Nur halt ein bischen weniger würdig als andere in deinem Alter.


_
grrr.......

@Peter



Ist besser viel synchroner_


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2010)

Hmm entweder seh ich heute Geister oder aber der Typ von der gegenüber liegenden Firma hat heute mehrmals Feierabend gemacht... hab den schon um 18 Uhr nach Hause gehn sehn, dann um 20 Uhr nochmal und jetzt eben grad wieder o_O


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ne sie steht mit der brust zum Boss ^^
> 
> 
> 
> O gott ich kanne nich merh xD wie kommt man auf so ne scheisse ^^_



sowas würde ich unheimlich gerne auch mal machen
aber das is mir zu penlich Oo


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

Alt, aber göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> sowas würde ich unheimlich gerne auch mal machen
> aber das is mir zu penlich Oo


_
Was geistes krank durch die STrasse hobeln merkwurdige gesten machen und schreihen wie n idiot??und dazu gefilmt werden ??

ich auch ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> sowas würde ich unheimlich gerne auch mal machen
> aber das is mir zu penlich Oo


Deswegen macht man das immer in fremden Ländern.


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Was geistes krank durch die STrasse hobeln merkwurdige gesten machen und schreihen wie n idiot??und dazu gefilmt werden ??
> 
> ich auch ma
> ...


Wie das habt Ihr noch nie gemacht? Dafür gibts doch Fasnacht/Fasching/Karneval jedes Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Was geistes krank durch die STrasse hobeln merkwurdige gesten machen und schreihen wie n idiot??und dazu gefilmt werden ??
> 
> ich auch ma
> ...


*sich meld* ich auch ich auch!




Hm, seit ich versuche, klar zu traeumen bin ich vieeeel ausgeschlafener... obwohl ich fast keine erfolge hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wie das habt Ihr noch nie gemacht? Dafür gibts doch Fasnacht/Fasching/Karneval jedes Jahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das is was anderes...da sind die leute vorbereitet


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

_Ich hab da sma vor 3 Jahren in Berlin gemacht o gott xD befohr ich wieder zuruck nach Lux gegangen bin ^^ wahr eine woche in berlin ^^_


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

J.B.O. !!!!111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> J.B.O. !!!!111
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer sind sie und was haben die mit razyl gemacht?


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

_Habe ne Frage

Wer wurde von euch alles sein Zimmer posten wne ich n ''Zeigt her euer heiliges Reich'' Thread machen wurde ??**uber name lasst sich diskutieren**_


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Habe ne Frage
> 
> Wer wurde von euch alles sein Zimmer posten wne ich n ''Zeigt her euer heiliges Reich'' Thread machen wurde ??**uber name lasst sich diskutieren**_



<-- wenn ich eine kamera hätte xD


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wer sind sie und was haben die mit razyl gemacht?


Hmm? Was


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich hab da sma vor 3 Jahren in Berlin gemacht o gott xD befohr ich wieder zuruck nach Lux gegangen bin ^^ wahr eine woche in berlin ^^_


:O Das erinnert mich an meine ersten Ferien in Berlin...da waren wir so um die 16, 17 Jahre alt, haben da irgendwo im Nirgendwo ne Cocktailbar gefunden in der wir B52-Shots für nen Euro bekamen und sind danach auf nen Spielplatz "gegangen". Ich glaub so stark hat sich in meinem Leben noch nie ne Schaukel gedreht und gedreeeeht und gedreeeeeeeeeht wie damals. Vermutlich war die Cocktailbar nach dieser Nacht pleite bei den Preisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hm, seit ich versuche, klar zu traeumen bin ich vieeeel ausgeschlafener... obwohl ich fast keine erfolge hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Placebo-Effekt würd ich sagen, weil du denkst, dass es funktioniert, kann es tatsächlich funktionieren. Ähnlich wie mit Gott, wenn ich ganz fest glaube, dass er mich klug macht, kann ich mich villeicht besser konzentrieren.


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

_Mein Zukunftiges Zimmer hats ja schon gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm? Was



wusste gar nicht das du jbo hörst


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> :O Das erinnert mich an meine ersten Ferien in Berlin...da waren wir so um die 16, 17 Jahre alt, haben da irgendwo im Nirgendwo ne Cocktailbar gefunden in der wir B52-Shots für nen Euro bekamen und sind danach auf nen Spielplatz "gegangen". Ich glaub so stark hat sich in meinem Leben noch nie ne Schaukel gedreht und gedreeeeht und gedreeeeeeeeeht wie damals. Vermutlich war die Cocktailbar nach dieser Nacht pleite bei den Preisen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_WTF ^^

Hats nich Gekotzt??_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mein Zukunftiges Zimmer hats ja schon gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich nicht !! Wo ? :O


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wusste gar nicht das du jbo hörst


Ich wusste es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _WTF ^^
> 
> Hats nich Gekotzt??_


Ne, ich kannte meine Grenzen schon in jungen Jahren recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber lustig war in der selben Nacht zu Hause, als plötzlich das eine Mädel bei uns im Zimmer (wir waren 3 Jungs und ein Mädel) mitten im Schlaf angefangen hat zu quatschen und weitere Shots zu bestellen. Ich dachte zuerst, die redet mit mir, bis ich gemerkt hab, dass die pennt ^^

JBO hör ich nur an Festivals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wusste es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vllt wird aus dir musikalisch ja doch noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Ich nicht !! Wo ? :O



_mm..Lachmann hats zufahlig noch die fotos?_


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> vllt wird aus dir musikalisch ja doch noch was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab meinen eigenen Geschmack... ich höre alles, solange es mir gefällt


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen eigenen Geschmack... ich höre alles, solange es mir gefällt



das ist aber nicht trve D:


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen eigenen Geschmack... ich höre alles, solange es mir gefällt


*Davatar likes this*


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen eigenen Geschmack... ich höre alles, solange es mir gefällt



_Kanne man dich zu Muse Bekehren ??_


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kanne man dich zu Muse Bekehren ??_


Leider nein, ich habe mir ein paar Lieder von denen angehört und es hat mir nicht sehr gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht trve D:


Aber der hier ist trve:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

ich habe einen traum
einen traum das jeder mensch so trve evyl froztbytten satanyc nordyc warryor ov steel ist wie ich!


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

*-*


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen eigenen Geschmack... ich höre alles, solange es mir gefällt



Einer von hundert Fällen in denen ich dir Recht geben muss.
Mein Schwerpunkt liegt zwar bei Metal, doch auch Hip-Hop, Punk und vor allem alte Lieder fallen in mein Sortiment. <3 Journey, Frank Sinatra, Tom Jones^^.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich habe einen traum
> einen traum das jeder mensch so trve evyl froztbytten satanyc nordyc warryor ov steel ist wie ich!



Ist Ratm trve? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
at 0815
Dann müsstest Ratm lieben: Punk, Metal und Hip Hop mix.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ist Ratm trve?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nope
nur black metal und irgendwie auch manowar sind trve


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

_a ja Lachmann ich hab es nich geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sitze aber noch dran _


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> at 0815
> Dann müsstest Ratm lieben: Punk, Metal und Hip Hop mix.


Kenn ich, die gefallen auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _a ja Lachmann ich hab es nich geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



packst das schon ^^

zo, ych geh mal nordyc grym cvlt yns bett vnd schlaven
gute nacht


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

_gn8 Lachmann 

_


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2010)

Nacht Lachmann


----------



## Petanos (13. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend. 
Was tun, wenn ich Augenschmerzen habe und das seit 3 Tagen? -.-
Arzt will ich nicht *wein* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> Was tun, wenn ich Augenschmerzen habe und das seit 3 Tagen? -.-
> Arzt will ich nicht *wein*
> 
> ...


Augen ausstechen


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> Was tun, wenn ich Augenschmerzen habe und das seit 3 Tagen? -.-
> Arzt will ich nicht *wein*
> 
> ...



_mmm....hast was spitzes ins Auge bekommen ?? oder Staub dreck iwas_


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2010)

Apotheke -> Augentropfen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mal nen Dopsball ins Auge bekommen (vor 1,5 Jahren ca.). Also mowl, so schlimm kanns net sein :/.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Apotheke -> Augentropfen


Absolut !

Ich geh' auch mal schlafen. 

Tschüssli und gute Nacht.

PS: Kann mir jemand bitte Rexo's Zimmer per PN schicken ? danke.


----------



## Petersburg (13. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> Was tun, wenn ich Augenschmerzen habe und das seit 3 Tagen? -.-
> Arzt will ich nicht *wein*
> 
> ...



Das->
O.O   ---
O.O  ---
O.O ---
O.X---




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Das->
> O.O   ---
> O.O  ---
> O.O ---
> ...


Dann Zahn raus, Bein ab, Hand weg, Papagei kaufen und:
YARRRRRRR!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petanos (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Augen ausstechen



Ochja, warum nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Rexo schrieb:


> _mmm....hast was spitzes ins Auge bekommen ?? oder Staub dreck iwas_



Mein kleiner hat mir ins Auge gelangt beim spielen ... 


Davatar schrieb:


> Apotheke -> Augentropfen


Bringt glaub nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Mein kleiner hat mir ins Auge gelangt beim spielen ...


Das geht vorbei...


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Absolut !
> 
> Ich geh' auch mal schlafen.
> 
> ...


_
Wart bis Freitag dan siehst es frishc gestrichen mit neuem schreibtisch und sofa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Mein kleiner hat mir ins Auge gelangt beim spielen ...



_Das kenne ich von meiner kleinen Cousine das is schmerkhaft ^^_


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2010)

dödödödööööööööööö


----------



## Petanos (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das kenne ich von meiner kleinen Cousine das is schmerkhaft ^^_



Ich trag ihn, denk mir nichts böses, schau ihn an .... und da kam er, der Todesfinger ... Zack, gecrittet!!11eins!


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das kenne ich von meiner kleinen Cousine das is schmerkhaft ^^_


Bin ich froh, dass meine Cousine nemmer klein ist :X


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bin ich froh, dass meine Cousine nemmer klein ist :X



Siehe sig, das Zitat :/.


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Ich trag ihn, denk mir nichts böses, schau ihn an .... und da kam er, der Todesfinger ... Zack, gecrittet!!11eins!



_Jaja die konnen ohne das sie es wollen extrem wehtuen _


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2010)

Was macht ihr so?


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Siehe sig, das Zitat :/.


...


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Was macht ihr so?


AION löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Siehe sig, das Zitat :/.



du altes schwein du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2010)

_Bin off gn8 ihr buffies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> AION löschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


braves razyl


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> braves razyl


Ich hab es ja zuende getestet... und es hat eine recht gute Wertung bekommen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> du altes schwein du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zitat unseres Lehrers:
Besser Bi als nie
Du brauchst Viagra fürs lernen
Das ist ja wie Ringelpitz mit anfassen


----------



## Petanos (13. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jaja die konnen ohne das sie es wollen extrem wehtuen _



Schlimm bei mir war ja, dem kleinen waren die Nägel nicht geschnitten :/


Razyl schrieb:


> AION löschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie ist das Game denn so? 

Wenn du es löscht, dann muss es ja der WoW Killer sein ...


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Wie ist das Game denn so?
> 
> Wenn du es löscht, dann muss es ja der WoW Killer sein ...


Sobald der Test die Qualitätsprüfung durchschritten hat, erfahrt ihr es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Januar 2010)

mir hat Aion viel spaß gemacht aber im mom spiel ich aus privaten gründen net mehr


----------



## Petanos (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sobald der Test die Qualitätsprüfung durchschritten hat, erfahrt ihr es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie meinen?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Zitat unseres Lehrers:
> Besser Bi als nie



ich bin echt froh das sich das für mich erledigt hat...


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> Wie meinen?


Sobald mein Test die Qualitätsprüfung meines Chefs bestanden hat, werde ich den Link posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab es ja zuende getestet... und es hat eine recht gute Wertung bekommen


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich bin echt froh das sich das für mich erledigt hat...


Er hat was gegen BI!



Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Objektive Wertung halt...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er hat was gegen BI!



ich hab nix gegen Bi
ich möchte es nur nich ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich hab nix gegen Bi
> ich möchte es nur nich ausprobieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso... na dann


----------



## Petanos (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sobald mein Test die Qualitätsprüfung meines Chefs bestanden hat, werde ich den Link posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/

Ah, jetzt versteh ich ..


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er hat was gegen BI!
> 
> 
> Objektive Wertung halt...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petanos (13. Januar 2010)

Sodala, ich bin dann wieder offline. Morgen Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute Nacht ihr lieben ^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

Petanos schrieb:


> http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/
> 
> Ah, jetzt versteh ich ..


Da wird der Test erst spätestens zwei Wochen nach der anderen Veröffentlichung erscheinen...



Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Subjektiv: 68%


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da wird der Test erst spätestens zwei Wochen nach der anderen Veröffentlichung erscheinen...
> 
> 
> Subjektiv: 68%


68%....von mir wären es 37% mehr net...(habs selbst getestet >.<)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Neuer Avatar!


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2010)

Eine kleine Gutenachtgeschichte von Davatar:
Neulich hab ich mir ein Disco-Outfit organisiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich hab ich meiner Freundin auch gleich eins mitgebracht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit die Kleider schön glänzen und glitzern, haben wir sie gleich mal in unserer Waschmaschine gewaschen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem passenden Flitzer gings dann ab in die Disco:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musik gabs unterwegs natürlich gleich aus der passenden Anlage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Limo war natürlich discomässig eingerichtet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als wir dann endlich ankamen, gings ab in die Disco rein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich hatte ich auch ne coole Sonnenbrille an (die leuchtet im Dunkeln):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher liess mich der Türsteher auch sofort rein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Disco war die Tanzflächer völlig leer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür war der Notausgang echt hypnotisierend:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne passende Lasershow gabs auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie dem auch sei, mein Mädel und ich gingen auf die Tanzfläche und zeigten unsere besten Disco-Moves:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das entging niemandem und von allen Seiten kamen Leute und tanzten mit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach ner Weile heisser Disco-Beats kam auch ne Liveband auf die Bühne (ich glaub die hab ich irgendwo schonmal gesehn...):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Disco-Kugel strahlte in hellstem Glanz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Stimmung war so heiss, dass die Bar in Flammen aufging:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir tanzten bis zum Morgengrauen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da mir kein besseres Ende einfällt und ich grad über dieses Bild gestolpert bin, nehm ich das mal als Ende:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Und jetzt wünsch ich Euch allen ne gute Nacht! Tschö!


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Neuer Avatar!


WO?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> WO?



Was wo?
Das ist Zack de la Rocha.
Eine coole Sau!


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was wo?
> Das ist Zack de la Rocha.
> Eine coole Sau!


Wo is ein neuer avatar? :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Wo is ein neuer avatar? :O



Ich hab ein neues Bild du Horst -.-
Über meinem Titel.


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab ein neues Bild du Horst -.-
> Über meinem Titel.


Neee echt?^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Jeff is so ei nVolltrottel. Wenn du den noch magst weiß ich au nimmer.


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jeff is so ei nVolltrottel. Wenn du den noch magst weiß ich au nimmer.


Er is mein Idol,auch wenn er ne voll debile doppeldumpfbacke is...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Ey, des wäre wie als ob man in Fußball freiwillig in die 2 te Liga geht und so in der Mitte spielt und vorher in der Champions Leaugue war und Meister wurde...


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ey, des wäre wie als ob man in Fußball freiwillig in die 2 te Liga geht und so in der Mitte spielt und vorher in der Champions Leaugue war und Meister wurde...


jo,vll sehn ma ihn auch bald in raw >.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> jo,vll sehn ma ihn auch bald in raw >.<


Kann er sich für Hornswoggle hinlegen.
Und beim Entrance steht dann so 

WWE Drug Victim
Jeff Hardy


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Januar 2010)

cool story dava giev me more!!!

btw: SPort ist geil !


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kann er sich für Hornswoggle hinlegen.
> Und beim Entrance steht dann so
> 
> WWE Drug Victim
> Jeff Hardy


....Tna vs. raw soll doch recht bald kommen...es wäre möglich dass er deswegen bei TNA unterschrieb....wenn nich Sollte man ihn mit 200 gegen die wand klatschen!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ....Tna vs. raw soll doch recht bald kommen...es wäre möglich dass er deswegen bei TNA unterschrieb....wenn nich Sollte man ihn mit 200 gegen die wand klatschen!!!



Gabs ja shcon am 4.1
TNA hat Überraschungen für ca. 20 Shows verpulvert. Haben net mal das halbe Rating von Raw.
Er nutzt vllt. WWE aus. Er weiß genau, dass die WWE ihn nie verlieren wolle. Er macht die WWE mit Tna eifersüchtig.


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Gabs ja shcon am 4.1
> TNA hat Überraschungen für ca. 20 Shows verpulvert. Haben net mal das halbe Rating von Raw.
> Er nutzt vllt. WWE aus. Er weiß genau, dass die WWE ihn nie verlieren wolle. Er macht die WWE mit Tna eifersüchtig.



Jeff>>tna>>geld>>>wwe>>eifersucht auf tna we will jeff back>>>more money....>>>jeff hatt was er will


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2010)

Ich werde mal gehen.
Aller.


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich werde mal gehen.
> Aller.


Servus
ich geh uch alla


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Januar 2010)

so ich ibn auch mal weg gn8!


----------



## EisblockError (14. Januar 2010)

I´m a Lumberjack and I´m ok, I sleep all night and work all day!!

lalala, keiner da?


----------



## Rexo (14. Januar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen_


----------



## Edou (14. Januar 2010)

Nabnd


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (14. Januar 2010)

Nabend

Why ist bei den Beiträgen plötzlich nur noch der positiv-bewerten Buton da? :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2010)

ahoi


----------



## Rexo (14. Januar 2010)

_Wer auser mier verzweifelt noch am neuen Buffed Design ??_


----------



## Rexo (14. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Why ist bei den Beiträgen plötlich nur noch der positiv-bewerten Buton da? :>



_Denke wegen Flamen oder so ^^_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Januar 2010)

Moin


----------



## Dominau (14. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wer auser mier verzweifelt noch am neuen Buffed Design ??_



*meld*

fands alte besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petanos (14. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wer auser mier verzweifelt noch am neuen Buffed Design ??_



*meld*
Ich komme sehr schlecht klar. Die Stickys vermischt man jetzt auch sofort mit den unteren Beiträgen :/
Verwirrt sehr


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. Januar 2010)

Abend


----------



## Rexo (14. Januar 2010)

_Ich finde die Sticky´s sollten in Dunkel Blau gekenzeichnet werden oder anderes hervorgehoben werden _


----------



## Edou (14. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wer auser mier verzweifelt noch am neuen Buffed Design ??_



iiiiich


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Abend Schwärmer


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Januar 2010)

ich auch-.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Januar 2010)

We want Classic back!


----------



## Edou (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend Schwärmer



Wb?...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> iiiiich




ich finde das design Toll


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. Januar 2010)

Ich find das design auch toll.
Bloß sollte man die Stickys besser sehen sollen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Januar 2010)

ich fand das alte tausendmal komfortabler und schöner-.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich fand das alte tausendmal komfortabler und schöner-.-



Mimimi gief Classic back viel zu einfacher content man. l2p!


----------



## Kronas (14. Januar 2010)

*angry buffed nerd kronas erscheint*


----------



## Rexo (14. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich fand das alte tausendmal komfortabler und schöner-.-



/SIGN


----------



## Edou (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich finde das design Toll


GZ...we want classik back los classic raid auf zam...shice neue skill trees


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2010)

vote 4 anders buffed design


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Die bewertungs funktion is ja toll :x ^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

Das Forum wird jede Minute hässlicher...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mimimi gief Classic back viel zu einfacher content man. l2p!



früher musste man sich das wenigstens noch erarbeiten
jetzt kriegt man alles hinterhergeschmissen
die epixxe liegen auf der straße
lol lol lol noob l2p


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

OMG echt veränderungen sind toll .....


----------



## Edou (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG echt veränderungen sind toll .....



Wenn du weg wärst wären veränderungen toll!!!;P


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG echt veränderungen sind toll .....


Nicht solche Veränderungen und wenn ich dann lesen muss, sinnbildlich natürlich "Ja, wir Mods haben es nun einfacher im Menü" ... da frage ich mich, ob das Forum wirklich für die User konzipiert ist oder nur für die göttlichen Mods


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Wenn du weg wärst wären veränderungen toll!!!;P




HoHoHo du bist so witzig -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht solche Veränderungen und wenn ich dann lesen muss, sinnbildlich natürlich "Ja, wir Mods haben es nun einfacher im Menü" ... da frage ich mich, ob das Forum wirklich für die User konzipiert ist oder nur für die göttlichen Mods



Bring the mods not the user :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Januar 2010)

Patchlog auf 2.00000536
*Der Boss Lachmann wurde von der Deathmetalmanie Arena auf das Trollgebiet verschoben. Die Attacke Headbang bleibt weiter bestehen.
*Alkopopsteuer: Fähigkeit Spam wurde jetzt durch intelligente Zitate ersetzt. Abklingzeit wurde von 20 sek auf 1 Jahr hochgesetzt.
*Neue Fähigkeiten für Moderatoren: 1. Multiban. Diese Fähigkeit erlaubt alle Spammer in einem Thread mit einem Fluch zu belegen, der sie 1 Stunde unfähig macht Zauber zu wirken und zu Spammen.
2. Gotteszorn. Immer wenn ein Mod einen Thread betritt werden alle Leute im Thread gestunnt und verlieren die Fähigkeit Spammen für eine unbestimmte Zeit.
*Es wurde ein Bug behoben, der erlaubte 2 Offtopic nacheinander zu posten.
*Wegen zu vielen Bugs wurde der User Der Taktlosse Vernichter ganz aus dem Spiel entfernt
(jeglicher Bezug meiner Posts auf lebende PErsonen ist gewoltl und nicht ernst zu nehmen).


----------



## Edou (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> HoHoHo du bist so witzig -.-



thats rigth!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Patchlog auf 2.00000536
> *Der Boss Lachmann wurde von der Deathmetalmanie Arena auf das Trollgebiet verschoben. Die Attacke Headbang bleibt weiter bestehen.



mwhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

So steril... so hässlich *grusel*
Tun eigentlich noch wen die Augen weh? :<


----------



## Noxiel (14. Januar 2010)

Mecker, mecker, mecker.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Patchlog auf 2.00000536
> *Der Boss Lachmann wurde von der Deathmetalmanie Arena auf das Trollgebiet verschoben. Die Attacke Headbang bleibt weiter bestehen.
> *Alkopopsteuer: Fähigkeit Spam wurde jetzt durch intelligente Zitate ersetzt. Abklingzeit wurde von 20 sek auf 1 Jahr hochgesetzt.
> *Neue Fähigkeiten für Moderatoren: 1. Multiban. Diese Fähigkeit erlaubt alle Spammer in einem Thread mit einem Fluch zu belegen, der sie 1 Stunde unfähig macht Zauber zu wirken und zu Spammen.
> ...




der Bug is noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Btw du hast mich in den patch notes vergessen 


Achja Es Gibt neuigkeiten zur BladeBox Die Entwicklung geht gut nachvorne  ^^


----------



## Edou (14. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mecker, mecker, mecker.



mimimi is good


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> der Bug is noch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das war immernoch meine idee!
ist sogar schon rechtlich geschützt <:


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mecker, mecker, mecker.


Bei Blizzard klappt das auch -- von daher.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> der Bug is noch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achja mhh.
*BladeDragonGx Die Abklingzeit der Fähigkeit Verbale Inkontinenz ist von 10 sek auf 10.00000000001 sek gestiegen.


----------



## Kronas (14. Januar 2010)

wenn ich nicht eine kombination aus erdkunde und informatik machen würde, dann könnte ich mitmeckern, mecker mal einer für mich mit


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das war immernoch meine idee!
> ist sogar schon rechtlich geschützt <:



*Mit dem Namensrechten winke*


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *Mit dem Namensrechten winke*



*mit dem rechtlich geschützten irgendwas zurückwink*
<:


----------



## Tabuno (14. Januar 2010)

Die Schnellantwort ist toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> *mit dem rechtlich geschützten irgendwas zurückwink*
> <:




*mit den PATENT rechten winke*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Januar 2010)

*Lachmann wurde gefixt und kann ab sofort keine over NINE THOUSAND!!!1111 DPS mehr machen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *mit den PATENT rechten winke*



*mit nem gewehr wink*
<:


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1RikIFgo32M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Die Schnellantwort ist toll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da haste recht und die Multi Zitat Funktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> da haste recht und die Multi Zitat Funktion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gab es beides schon vorher...


----------



## Noxiel (14. Januar 2010)

Ts, 

ganz davon abgesehen, dass Teals Aussage sicher auch einen stark humoristischen Hintergrund hatte, wird die Arbeit für uns Mods tatsächlich übersichtlicher. Es lässt sich besser nachvollziehen, was welcher Kollege zu welchem Report wie unternommen hat. Ich sehe die Erleichterung für uns, hat einen direkten Mehrwert für den Rest der Userschaft. Ganz davon abgesehen, das wir auch User sind und das Forum genauso mit zu nutzen haben, ganz gleich wie unübersichtlich es im Moment auch ist. Das ist ja kein Fanal für die Ewigkeit. 




Ich bleib dabei, erstmal ganz geschmeidig zurück lehnen und durch die Hose atmen.


----------



## Petanos (14. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So steril... so hässlich *grusel*
> Tun eigentlich noch wen die Augen weh? :<



Klingt komsich, aber mir kommt das Forum vor wie ein Skelett.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (14. Januar 2010)

Dödödödöd


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gab es beides schon vorher...



hm multi habe ich nicht bemerkt Und bei der Schnell Antwort musstest du auch ein Button drücken ^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ts,
> 
> ganz davon abgesehen, dass Teals Aussage sicher auch einen stark humoristischen Hintergrund hatte, wird die Arbeit für uns Mods tatsächlich übersichtlicher. Es lässt sich besser nachvollziehen, was welcher Kollege zu welchem Report wie unternommen hat. Ich sehe die Erleichterung für uns, hat einen direkten Mehrwert für den Rest der Userschaft. Ganz davon abgesehen, das wir auch User sind und das Forum genauso mit zu nutzen haben, ganz gleich wie unübersichtlich es im Moment auch ist. Das ist ja kein Fanal für die Ewigkeit.


Weil ihr noch schneller Idioten bannen könnt? Toll... ich staune vor Freude...


----------



## Tabuno (14. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gab es beides schon vorher...


Aber die Button sind jetzt übersichtlicher, mit direkt Zitieren konnte ich nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Januar 2010)

Ich finde die Tatsache Störer effizienter und schneller loszuwerden tatsächlich ziemlich toll. Oder stehe ich damit etwa alleine?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Aber die Button sind jetzt übersichtlicher, mit direkt Zitieren konnte ich nicht viel anfangen.


Ich finde es weniger übersichtlich... 
Dazu dieser sehr ähem futuristische Stil... ne danke. Muss ich mir halt ein neues Forum suchen, evtl. mit Brille =)


----------



## Edou (14. Januar 2010)

Naja die fabe sollte man dunkler machen bekommt man ja augenkrebs...und die stickys sollten übersichtlicher werden!


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich finde die Tatsache Störer effizienter und schneller loszuwerden tatsächlich ziemlich toll. Oder stehe ich damit etwa alleine?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich nicht... umso weniger hab ich etwas zu lachen ==> Kontraproduktiv


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Omg Mir Gefällt der Stil Und wer damit  nicht Zufrieden is Möge doch bitte gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Naja die fabe sollte man dunkler machen bekommt man ja augenkrebs...und die stickys sollten übersichtlicher werden!


Ich hab DIE Idee: Einfach das alte Forum wieder draufsetzen -- und alles ist wieder perfekt *träum*


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Naja die fabe sollte man dunkler machen bekommt man ja augenkrebs...und die stickys sollten übersichtlicher werden!





qft

die farbe ist echt grausam und die stickys sollten wieder besser abgegrenzt werden ...


----------



## Edou (14. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab DIE Idee: Einfach das alte Forum wieder draufsetzen -- und alles ist wieder perfekt *träum*



jop


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Omg Mir Gefällt der Stil Und wer damit  nicht Zufrieden is Möge doch bitte gehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist so, wie "Positive Kritik: Willkommen, Negative Kritik: Ach hau ab!"...


----------



## Petersburg (14. Januar 2010)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)

ima firin mah lazer 
O.o
/¯/___________________________
|&#65279; BLARRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH!
\_\¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab DIE Idee: Einfach das alte Forum wieder draufsetzen -- und alles ist wieder perfekt *träum*



wieso sollte man es gibt Veränderungen damit muss man leben


----------



## Noxiel (14. Januar 2010)

Ach manchen Menschen kann man es nicht recht machen, der Wechsel war, wie von ZAM schon erwähnt, notwendig. Das die Optik noch verbesserungswürdig ist, streitet ja keiner ab aber manche Kommentare lassen mich echt zweifeln.




Wie gesagt, wer nicht will der hat schon und soll sich doch ein anderes Forum suchen, wenn er nicht bereit ist, eine begrenzte Zeit auf visuelle Anpassungen zu warten.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (14. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie sieht der NS anders aus... :<


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wieso sollte man es gibt Veränderungen damit muss man leben


Ich sag dazu nur:
FRÜHER war alles BESSER
Naja, nicht alles, aber vieles und dazu gehört das Buffed-Forum...


----------



## Edou (14. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist so, wie "Positive Kritik: Willkommen, Negative Kritik: Ach hau ab!"...



Jop


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wieso sollte man es gibt Veränderungen damit muss man leben



Nich unbedingt!


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ach manchen Menschen kann man es nicht recht machen, der Wechsel war, wie von ZAM schon erwähnt, notwendig. Das die Optik noch verbesserungswürdig ist, streitet ja keiner ab aber manche Kommentare lassen mich echt zweifeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht nicht mal um das visuelle...
Ich sehe bisher nicht ein einziges tolles neues Feature... eher ist alles unübersichtlicher geworden, schwachsinniger (siehe im Hauptforum, die rechte Seite --> wtf?)


----------



## Kronas (14. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab DIE Idee: Einfach das alte Forum wieder draufsetzen -- und alles ist wieder perfekt *träum*


ich bin nur in einem großen albtraum
denn: bevor ich eingeschlafen bin waren buffed und mein html dokument noch heile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (14. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es geht nicht mal um das visuelle...
> Ich sehe bisher nicht ein einziges tolles neues Feature... eher ist alles unübersichtlicher geworden, schwachsinniger (siehe im Hauptforum, die rechte Seite --> wtf?)



Was meckerst du? DU bist doch der Top-Poster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Jop
> 
> 
> Nich unbedingt!


 

mit dem hier schon 


Frage wie geht das mit dem multizitat wen ich die angeklickt habe muss ich waaaaaaaaas Drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> mit dem hier schon
> 
> 
> Frage wie geht das mit dem multizitat wen ich die angeklickt habe muss ich waaaaaaaaas Drücken
> ...



antworten? ... -.-


----------



## Kronas (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> mit dem hier schon
> 
> 
> Frage wie geht das mit dem multizitat wen ich die angeklickt habe muss ich waaaaaaaaas Drücken
> ...


neues thema!^^


----------



## Noxiel (14. Januar 2010)

Die rechte Zeile kann man ausblenden, manche tollen Features verstecken sich unter der Oberfläche und über den finalen Stand des Forums hat noch kein Verantwortlicher auch nur ein Wörtchen verloren. Hier wird lediglich auf hohem Niveau gejammert, für mein Empfinden, ohne Substanz.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> antworten? ... -.-




da kommen bei mir genau 0 zitate =)


----------



## Skatero (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> mit dem hier schon
> 
> 
> Frage wie geht das mit dem multizitat wen ich die angeklickt habe muss ich waaaaaaaaas Drücken
> ...


Hast du früher nie zitiert?


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> da kommen bei mir genau 0 zitate =)



du machst auch alleskaputt Q_Q


----------



## Kronas (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> da kommen bei mir genau 0 zitate =)


fail, bei mir gehts


----------



## Edou (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> mit dem hier schon
> 
> 
> Frage wie geht das mit dem multizitat wen ich die angeklickt habe muss ich waaaaaaaaas Drücken
> ...



dummheit tut weh^^...mehrere zitieren (multizitat) dann auf antworten


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die rechte Zeile kann man ausblenden, manche tollen Features verstecken sich unter der Oberfläche und über den finalen Stand des Forums hat noch kein Verantwortlicher auch nur ein Wörtchen verloren. Hier wird lediglich auf hohem Niveau gejammert, für mein Empfinden, ohne Substanz.


Kann man ausblenden, blöd nur, wenn die Cookies gelöscht werden....
Wie gesagt: ich bleibe dabei: Das neue Forum ist absolut daneben, ganz abgesehen davon vom stil... (*hust* von buffed.de zum Forum... was ein krasser Wandel)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hast du früher nie zitiert?




doch aber noch nie die multi zitat Funktion verwendet =/


----------



## Skatero (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> da kommen bei mir genau 0 zitate =)






DER schrieb:


> du machst auch alleskaputt Q_Q


 Bei mir geht es. Wahrscheinlich drückst du am falschen Ort.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> dummheit tut weh^^...mehrere zitieren (multizitat) dann auf antworten




Jaha hat grade aber nicht Funktioniert -.-


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

Kann man nicht ne Petition gegen das Design starten? :X


----------



## Noxiel (14. Januar 2010)

Naja, ein absolut unzufriedener User ist denke ich in der Statistik zu verschmerzen. Soll sein.



Razyl schrieb:


> Kann man nicht ne Petition gegen das Design starten? :X





Klar geht das, doof nur, dass Buffed keine Demokratie ist und sich nicht an Petitionen gebunden fühlt. Würde ich annehmen 

(<-- hat keinen Einblick in die Geschäftsgebaren von Buffed oder Computec)


----------



## Ykon (14. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die rechte Zeile kann man ausblenden, manche tollen Features verstecken sich unter der Oberfläche und über den finalen Stand des Forums hat noch kein Verantwortlicher auch nur ein Wörtchen verloren. Hier wird lediglich auf hohem Niveau gejammert, für mein Empfinden, ohne Substanz.



Dann frag ich mich warum du dich dann dazu äußerst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dich prangert keiner an und keiner erwartet, dass du das Buffed-Forum verteidigen sollst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dein Letzter Satz hat immer den gleichen INhalt, nur anders vormuliert *In Deckung spring*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> fail, bei mir gehts



Aha geht doch



Skatero schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es. Wahrscheinlich drückst du am falschen Ort.



Hm Bei 5 Zitaten sah ich hier nix geht aber doch :x


----------



## Edou (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Jaha hat grade aber nicht Funktioniert -.-



rofl


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann man nicht ne Petition gegen das Design starten? :X




Siehst du dir Gefällt also doch das aussehen nicht ....


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Januar 2010)

nabend ihr luschen


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Naja, ein absolut unzufriedener User ist denke ich in der Statistik zu verschmerzen. Soll sein.


Es gibt ja anscheinend noch weitere unzufriedene User...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nabend ihr luschen



Selber lusche!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Naja, ein absolut unzufriedener User ist denke ich in der Statistik zu verschmerzen. Soll sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 
bin auch nicht grade zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Siehst du dir Gefällt also doch das aussehen nicht ....


Mit Design meine ich das gesamte neue Forum... dazu gehört auch die neue Anordnung, der neue Text-Editor etc...
Das passt einfach nicht...


----------



## Soladra (14. Januar 2010)

Eben in Facebook:





Das Buffed-Design wird noch verändert

21:25Me
O.o

21:26***
Sagt ZAM auf jeden Fall

21:26Me
Ich mag zam nicht mehr

21:****
WAAAAAAAAAAAAS????

21:28Me
ja

21:28****
ok, wer bist du und was hast du mit Laura gemacht??? O.o

21:29Me
zam ht das forum kaputt gemacht

21:****
Das wird ja noch verbessert

Hofentlich

21:31Me
er hats eingeleitet, ich erkläre zam den kieg

21:31****
Der ist aber größer als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



21:32Me
ich tret wie ein pferd

21:32******
Und ich weiß ja wie hoch du mit deinem Bein kommst^^

21:33Me
eben^^

21:34******
Aber er könnte dich mit seinem mächtigem Pferdeschwanz feseln!!!!11

21:34Me
den zerbapp ich doch

21:35****
Oder er schickt eine Armee hirnloser Mods in den Kampf gegen dich!

21:36Me
flame'n'spam

21:****
Banhammer

Und Paddel

21:38Me
Dann öffne ich ganz viele Unsinnige-fredsfalle, so dass sie nicht nachkömmen

21:39***
Aber ZAM ist eigentlich nur auf 40 Spieler ausgelegt und ohne guten Raid kannst du da garnichts reißen

21:39Me
Ich stunn ichn ja nur^^

21:41***
Hoffentlich droppt ZAM dann [Baupläne: Altes Forumdesign] und alles ist wieder in Ordnung^^

21:42Me
Jap^^^... O gott, das Post ich jetzt im nachtschwärmer^^


----------



## Skatero (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Siehst du dir Gefällt also doch das aussehen nicht ....


:/



LordofDemons schrieb:


> nabend ihr luschen


Pfff. Selber Lusche.   (Abend)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

wie Noxiel Und ich sagte dann sucht euch doch ein anderes Forum :x


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Januar 2010)

suche grp für nachtschwärmer raid.
Vorher postscore und ppt (Posts pro Tag) check!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> suche grp für nachtschwärmer raid.
> Vorher postscore und ppt (Posts pro Tag) check!



meine ppt ist ziemlich hoch <:


----------



## Ykon (14. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> suche grp für nachtschwärmer raid.
> Vorher postscore und ppt (Posts pro Tag) check!



Noeeez mein E-Penis ist noch so klein.


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wie Noxiel Und ich sagte dann sucht euch doch ein anderes Forum :x


Ich hab bis zu drei Ersatzforen... von daher: np für mich.



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> suche grp für nachtschwärmer raid.
> Vorher postscore und ppt (Posts pro Tag) check!


Über 17.000 Posts, 17,26 Posts pro Tag


----------



## Kronas (14. Januar 2010)

Kronas &#8206;(21:48):
design ist kacke oder?
moo &#8206;(21:49):
jo
Kronas &#8206;(21:49):
har

unzufriedenheitscounter: 4


----------



## Skatero (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wie Noxiel Und ich sagte dann sucht euch doch ein anderes Forum :x


Dann wärst du auch noch hier im Nachtschwärmer alleine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

abend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann wärst du auch noch hier im Nachtschwärmer alleine.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



würde ich sicher weniger Schande bauen und mich mit mods unterhalten :>


----------



## Noxiel (14. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Dann frag ich mich warum du dich dann dazu äußerst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil ich ein User mit eigenen Gedanken und Meinungen bin? 


Wenn ich mich dazu äußere, dann aus dem Grund weil ich zum einen Einblick in die Arbeit der Moderatoren habe und zum anderen als User die Kritik, wie sie hier ans Forum gerichtet wird, für überzogen und unbegründet halte. Das hat also nur bedingt etwas mit meiner Anstellung als Moderator zu tun, sondern hauptsächlich mit meinem Verständnis von konstruktiver Kritik und der sinnlosen, weil polemischen "Früher war alles besser" Mentalität.


----------



## Edou (14. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> suche grp für nachtschwärmer raid.
> Vorher postscore und ppt (Posts pro Tag) check!



ich auch,bin tank oder heal hab heut aber kaum gepostet siehe vorherige tage bitte!


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> würde ich sicher weniger Schande bauen und mich mit mods unterhalten :>


Du würdest wahrscheinlich noch mehr Schaden bauen... anders geht es gar nicht.


----------



## Kronas (14. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Weil ich ein User mit eigenen Gedanken und Meinungen bin?
> 
> 
> Wenn ich mich dazu äußere, dann aus dem Grund weil ich zum einen Einblick in die Arbeit der Moderatoren habe und zum anderen als User die Kritik, wie sie hier ans Forum gerichtet wird, für überzogen und unbegründet halte. Das hat also nur bedingt etwas mit meiner Anstellung als Moderator zu tun, sondern hauptsächlich mit meinem Verständnis von konstruktiver Kritik und der sinnlosen, weil polemischen "Früher war alles besser" Mentalität.


ich bin aus der diskusion raus, er fängt an zu argumentieren :X


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

also Mir Gefällt es echt Nur die uhr zeit A.M Und so Is doof =(


----------



## Tabuno (14. Januar 2010)

Ich selbst würde mich ja auch als Moderator freuen, wenn einige Sachen verbessert worden sind... Aber keiner der Mods kritisiert das Design, wobei man es einfach kritisieren muss... Es wird nur gesagt, ja das kommt ja noch.. ihr könnt doch auch mal eure ehrliche Meinung preis geben zum Design. Das was verbessert wurde (Modsachen) könnt ihr ja für euch behalten, wir meinen einfach als normaler User...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Januar 2010)

Ok.
Taktik beim ersten Boss:
Tank spammt in wow forum und zieht aggro der mods (verwarnung = zuviel aggro).
Healer versuchen Tank net verwarnt werden zu lasen. Die dds spammen soviel wie geht in den Schwärmer. Wir müssen 3 seiten voll kriegen b4 2ter mod lkommt (enrage) oder tank aggro loost.


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok.
> Taktik beim ersten Boss:
> Tank spammt in wow forum und zieht aggro der mods (verwarnung = zuviel aggro).
> Healer versuchen Tank net verwarnt werden zu lasen. Die dds spammen soviel wie geht in den Schwärmer. Wir müssen 3 seiten voll kriegen b4 2ter mod lkommt (enrage) oder tank aggro loost.


Wenn es sonst nichts ist...
damit habe ich absolut kein Problem


----------



## Skatero (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> also Mir Gefällt es echt Nur die uhr zeit A.M Und so Is doof =(


Ja jetzt musst du immer überlegen, ob Morgen oder Nachmittag ist...


----------



## Noxiel (14. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich bin aus der diskusion raus, er fängt an zu argumentieren :X






Is scho recht. 


Der Nachtschwärmer ist ja auch nicht die geeignete Bühne dafür, kann ich verstehen. Und wenn mir dann jemand so von der Seite kommt, habe ich erst Recht keine Lust mehr. Die Wortmeldungen der Contra-Fraktion sind ja nicht ungehört geblieben. Also ich bin auch hoch offiziell aus der Diskussion hier raus. 




So möge denn der Nachtschwärmer seiner waren Bestimmung zugeführt werden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  




P.S.: ICH habe das Design kritisiert. Mehrmals, aber das nur als Fußnote.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja jetzt musst du immer überlegen, ob Morgen oder Nachmittag ist...




nö Muss ich nicht ....

*is der 2 boss*


----------



## Ykon (14. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das hat also nur bedingt etwas mit meiner Anstellung als Moderator zu tun, sondern hauptsächlich mit meinem Verständnis von konstruktiver Kritik und der sinnlosen, weil polemischen "Früher war alles besser" Mentalität.



*Aus der Deckung rausgesprungen komm*

Genau darum gehst doch :>
Du merkst doch selber, wie ihr euch im Kreis dreht. Das einzige was ich dann nurnoch lese ist immer das gleiche und wird vom Post zu Post unnötiger.

*wieder verschwinde*


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

Also wenn das Design noch etwas innerhalb der nächsten wochen überarbeitet wird bin ich zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> *Aus der Deckung rausgesprungen komm*
> 
> Genau darum gehst doch :>
> Du merkst doch selber, wie ihr euch im Kreis dreht. Das einzige was ich dann nurnoch lese ist immer das gleiche und wird vom Post zu Post unnötiger.
> ...



Dummer Schurke... machsft zu wenig ppt sry.
und dein ps erst omfg.


----------



## Skatero (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> nö Muss ich nicht ....
> 
> *is der 2 boss*


Und wer schaut schon im Forum auf die Uhrzeit.

Du bist sicher kein Boss.


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Also wenn das Design noch etwas innerhalb der nächsten wochen überarbeitet wird bin ich zufrieden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da muss aber viel verändert werden...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

wird jetzt noch an dem Forum Sachen eingestellt von zam oder wieso ist Grade was hinzu gekommen?


----------



## Thoraros (14. Januar 2010)

Ohja .... dieses Update bzw. das neue Design ist grausig xD


----------



## Ykon (14. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dummer Schurke... machsft zu wenig ppt sry.
> und dein ps erst omfg.



:<

bin doch nur casual gamer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da muss aber viel verändert werden...


Aber ich habe mir gerade den Nachtschwärmer runtergeladen. Das ist einfach cool.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und wer schaut schon im Forum auf die Uhrzeit.
> 
> Du bist sicher kein Boss.



*Skatero gegen die wand Klatsche*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (14. Januar 2010)

Nabend


Immer diese Designdiskussion hier. Ich denke alle sind sich einig, dass das Design momentan nicht "optimal" ist aber das lässt sich wohl auch nicht schnell in ein paar Minuten ändern. Und durch das ganze "mimimimi" gehts warscheinlich auch nicht schneller ;D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber ich habe mir gerade den Nachtschwärmer runtergeladen. Das ist einfach cool.




Hä wie jetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *Skatero gegen die wand Klatsche*


Haha, als ob das könntest xD


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da muss aber viel verändert werden...



Ich warte es jetzt einfach mal ab

Eilig hab ichs damit nicht...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hä wie jetzt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Unter dem letzten Beitrag auf der Seite kann man sich den Thread downloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha, als ob das könntest xD




Ohja wie ihr mich alle unterschätzt Tzzzz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ja schon mehrere Forenupdates miterlebt, eigentlich wurde darüber nie wirklich diskutiert. Es wurde einfach nur zu Kenntnis genommen, aber dieses Mal ist es schon schlimm...^^


----------



## Skatero (14. Januar 2010)

Okay es ist nicht cool. Es ist irgendwie komisch. Es sind nur ein paar Posts. :S Komisch.


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hä wie jetzt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



unten gibts so n button "Herunterladen"


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> wtf.. erst wird lokalisten linde gesagt "doof" und nun auch noch das forum ... echt voll "doof".. abartig doof



PS ok aber viiiiiel zu wenig ppt du b00n mimimi. Mit dir wipen wir nur rum...


----------



## Thoraros (14. Januar 2010)

Positiv denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay es ist nicht cool. Es ist irgendwie komisch. Es sind nur ein paar Posts. :S Komisch.


Tjo... noch ein fail :X


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ohja wie ihr mich alle unterschätzt Tzzzz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dich haut ein fünf jähriger um....


----------



## Skatero (14. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo... noch ein fail :X





> Geschrieben 08 Dezember 2007 - 10:04


Genau bis da geht es. In den 2 Versionen, die ich bis jetzt getestet habe.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dich haut ein fünf jähriger um....



Ja, bei 4.96 ppt und 0 skill...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay es ist nicht cool. Es ist irgendwie komisch. Es sind nur ein paar Posts. :S Komisch.




geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch gleich runter geladen ^^



mookuh schrieb:


> unten gibts so n button "Herunterladen"



Jup danke Und abend Mookuh =)


----------



## Ykon (14. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Immer diese Designdiskussion hier. Ich denke alle sind sich einig, dass das Design momentan nicht "optimal" ist aber das lässt sich wohl auch nicht schnell in ein paar Minuten ändern. Und durch das ganze "mimimimi" gehts warscheinlich auch nicht schneller ;D



Seh ich genau so.
Es gibt diejenigen, die echt permanent zeigen, wie sehr sie das Forum hassen. Was ja auch im Endeffekt stimmt, aber stimmt schon, dass es halt nichts bringt.
Dazu gibt es dann auch noch diejenigen, die das Ganze befürworten, was aber auch nicht ganz korrekt ist, das ja noch nichts fertig ist und es echt grausig ist :S

Also sind alle doof :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, bei 4.96 ppt und 0 skill...



Pffff


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

http://firstpersontetris.com/
Epic game


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Himm in den Tages stats habe ich mich schon hinter razyl Gearbeitet =/


----------



## Thoraros (14. Januar 2010)

Omg ... Krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Omg ... Krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wat O_o


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://firstpersontetris.com/
> Epic game




krankes spiel^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Himm in den Tages stats habe ich mich schon hinter razyl Gearbeitet =/


Wahnsinn...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahnsinn...



Razyl hat nur soviel PS weil er ninjaed!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> voll ungemütlich geworden hier.
> Bin wieder weg.. macht keinen spaß so *mimimi*
> 
> is aber so, bäh! wer hat das verzapft!
> ...




Noch son MimImI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. Januar 2010)

Bin dann mal schlafen, schön weiter das neue Design zerfetzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Razyl hat nur soviel PS weil er ninjaed!




wie viel post hat er dir schon geklaut?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> wie viel post hat er dir schon geklaut?



10000


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2010)

bin ma weg jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nacht


----------



## Thoraros (14. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wat O_o



War auf das Epic Game bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 10000


*hust* lüge


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> bin ma weg jungs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weg vor Boss?! Minus 333333 dkp!


----------



## Kronas (14. Januar 2010)

das design steigert meine kreativität



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> das design steigert meine kreativität
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (14. Januar 2010)

ich bin auch weg schadet meinen augen...cu


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> das design steigert meine kreativität
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich weiß doch das ohne mich alles doof ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. Januar 2010)

2 designflamebilder reichen für heute, ich geh pennen haut rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Januar 2010)

ihr alle doof!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

wie sie alle abhauen Pff


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> 2 designflamebilder reichen für heute, ich geh pennen haut rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gn8 viel spaß mit dem erdkunde referat morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

Noch ne nervige Anzeige >< "Similar Topics" direkt unter dem jeweiligen Thread... boah, ihc geh schlafen.


----------



## Edou (14. Januar 2010)

>.< ich kann einfach nich fern bleiben obwohl augenkrebs gefahr -.-


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> >.< ich kann einfach nich fern bleiben obwohl augenkrebs gefahr -.-



dann geh zum augenarzt?


----------



## Edou (14. Januar 2010)

ohh augenschmerzen fangen an >.<....kb zum artzt


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ohh augenschmerzen fangen an >.<....kb zum artzt



tja dann noch viel spaß

ich bin auch mal pennen gn8


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noch ne nervige Anzeige >< "Similar Topics" direkt unter dem jeweiligen Thread... boah, ihc geh schlafen.



das kannst du recht zu machen am minus :x


----------



## Rexo (14. Januar 2010)

_Was macht ihr so?_


----------



## Noxiel (14. Januar 2010)

Mich langweilen und die Wohnung rauswischen....das übliche an einem Donnerstag Abend.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Januar 2010)

Ich habe keine Lust meinen Post zu editieren. Doppelpost flieg und Sieg!




Ich schaue nebenher auch FMA 2009 - Folge 08


----------



## Rexo (14. Januar 2010)

_Armer Noxiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurd gerade von Bruder angeschnauzt weil ich jetzt in dem Zimmer neben ihm schlafe -.-_


----------



## Rexo (14. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lust meinen Post zu editieren. Doppelpost flieg und Sieg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





_Krieg den Edits!!!!_


----------



## Noxiel (14. Januar 2010)

so ungefähr und selbst? Wieso hat dein Bruder so schlechte Laune nur weil du nebenan pennst?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Was macht ihr so?_



Ins bett gehn




Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lust meinen Post zu editieren. Doppelpost flieg und Sieg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hachja Sailor moon Flieg und sieg *minako <3 * ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. Januar 2010)

also nacht ne =)


----------



## El Homer (14. Januar 2010)

röölps
ich hoffe morgen schmilzt es weiter..sonst ist das nicht schön..das autofahren ^^


----------



## Rexo (14. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> so ungefähr und selbst? Wieso hat dein Bruder so schlechte Laune nur weil du nebenan pennst?


_
Keine Ahnung -.- Pupertat is es ma nich uber die is er schon hinaus ,eve weil er mich hast und sagt ich wahre adoptiert?? hab mich mit seinen beleidigungen**versuchen** schon abgefunden .

Trift mich manchmal abe rnoch _


----------



## El Homer (14. Januar 2010)

ich hab auch noch einen Song für euch

[youtube]u91GhVPNU_8[/youtube]

Edit: lol -.- geht ja net 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u91GhVPNU_8


----------



## Rexo (14. Januar 2010)

_Pfff......Das Muntert einen etwas auf_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pYtxD92SpY
_
E:Wiso geht das einbetten nicht mehr _


----------



## El Homer (14. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Pfff......Das Muntert einen etwas auf_
> 
> [youtube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6pYtxD92SpY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6pYtxD92SpY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]


was soll das sein ^^
ich kann es nicht lesen nur als Code

Edit..ja hab ich doch beim yputueb Vid auch gemerkt---


----------



## Rexo (14. Januar 2010)

El schrieb:


> was soll das sein ^^
> ich kann es nicht lesen nur als Code
> 
> Edit..ja hab ich doch beim yputueb Vid auch gemerkt---






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6pYtxD92SpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_Hatte ne weile nicht aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## El Homer (14. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


naja das Baby rockt ^^
meine Kinder werde ich mit metal erziehen !
wehe es wird ein Hopper !!
xD


----------



## Rexo (14. Januar 2010)

_Na Toll wiso habt ihr dne Befehl geändetr ??

[media.]http://[./media]

_


----------



## Rexo (14. Januar 2010)

_em wtf o.O
_
_
2 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
2 Mitglieder, 0 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder

   1. Rexo,
   2. Google,
   3. Alkopopsteuer

_


----------



## Rexo (14. Januar 2010)

aa falsches Thread -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Januar 2010)

Morgen kommen Ratm CDs (freu!!!!).
Und in paar Tagen Seether CDs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rexo (14. Januar 2010)

_GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich Lasse am Freitag meine Xbox 360 Bebinseln von nem guten Freund der verdammt gut mahlen kanne ^^_

_
WTH so was will ich auch _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (14. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> aa falsches Thread -.-



aa doppel post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nabend Schwärmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_Nabend Firun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gn8 Buffed bin schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Traume von Bayonetta ^^

E:/ Was hat das zu bedeuten ??


1 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
1 Mitglieder, 0 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder

   1. Rexo,
   2. Google

_


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Will wer noch einen Star Trek Online beta-key? :X


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

abend

edit: STO beta-key würd ich nehmen ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Ich auf gar keinen Fall.
Moinsen.
Seether Karma and Effect CD da, fehlen noch 4 CDs.
Achja das Album is einfach eeeeeeeepic. Das Album hat nen Gearscore von 100000 und 1.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend
> 
> edit: STO beta-key würd ich nehmen ^^


Hi Moo,
hast gleich ne PM


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich auf gar keinen Fall.
> Moinsen.
> Seether Karma and Effect CD da, fehlen noch 4 CDs.
> Achja das Album is einfach eeeeeeeepic. Das Album hat nen Gearscore von 100000 und 1.



wer braucht schon Gearscore?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

ahoi


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hi Moo,
> hast gleich ne PM



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Abend Schwärmer ^^


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

Nabend alle zusammen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Abend rexo 

Grade in Zul`Farrak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (15. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube ich hab das beste Lied von Disturbed gefunden!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGn5S_oh9Ls&feature=PlayList&p=25FC439E1D7168DD&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=11

Ah, das is so ne geile band ich liebe sie einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kannst mir ja nen Plus dafür geben xD
Was soll dieses Plus eigentlich groß bringen, außer, dass einige sich wieder tot-punkten werden?=


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hab das beste Lied von Disturbed gefunden!!
> 
> http://www.buffed.de...mp%3Bindex%3D11
> 
> ...



Willst du mich heiraten?
^^


----------



## Firun (15. Januar 2010)

huhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kannst mir ja nen Plus dafür geben xD
> Was soll dieses Plus eigentlich groß bringen, außer, dass einige sich wieder tot-punkten werden?=



Verkaufe positive Bewertungen im 3er Pack für 1,99€.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

hehe^^


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kannst mir ja nen Plus dafür geben xD
> Was soll dieses Plus eigentlich groß bringen, außer, dass einige sich wieder tot-punkten werden?=



heyy wow es geht ja^^

btw wird das jetzt ein post counter ersatz? wer hat die meisen + punkte?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kannst mir ja nen Plus dafür geben xD
> Was soll dieses Plus eigentlich groß bringen, außer, dass einige sich wieder tot-punkten werden?=




Geh mal auf dein Profil also Forum Profil da ist son Ansehns ding ....


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Verkaufe positive Bewertungen im 3er Pack für 1,99€.



hier!!11


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Verkaufe positive Bewertungen im 3er Pack für 1,99€.



Bei mir ab sofort 0,99€ :>

Nabend =)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> hier!!11



Ok, hast 1 gratis bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Werbegeschenk und so^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Geh mal auf dein Profil also Forum Profil da ist son Ansehns ding ....


BOAH! Ist nicht wahr? Das hast du jetzt schon entdeckt?...
Ich habe gefragt, was es bringt... nicht das es das "Ansehen" steigert... mir wären minus-Punkte lieber...


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, hast 1 gratis bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und du von mir eins, weil das so sozial von dir war!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, hast 1 gratis bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kriegste auch ma direkt eine xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> BOAH! Ist nicht wahr? Das hast du jetzt schon entdeckt?...
> Ich habe gefragt, was es bringt... nicht das es das "Ansehen" steigert... mir wären minus-Punkte lieber...




sry das ich nett bin ...


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> und du von mir eins, weil das so sozial von dir war!



yeah verkuafen wir es auf ebay


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> kriegste auch ma direkt eine xD



Wir sind die positive Bewertung Mafia. Wir machen so 100 Fakeaccounts und geben allen, die uns Geld geben positive Bewertungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> yeah verkuafen wir es auf ebay



+1 gute bewertung
gz


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> sry das ich nett bin ...


Och, Nett sein ist toll, aber dieses Ansehens-Ding sieht man sofort...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och, Nett sein ist toll, aber dieses Ansehens-Ding sieht man sofort...



Stimmt schon Aber naja is halt da was soll man machen? =/


----------



## Vrocas (15. Januar 2010)

@Alkopop

Ja, ich will <33


















NOT xD


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> @Alkopop
> 
> Ja, ich will <33
> 
> ...


das war nicht nett!


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

OLE OLE!
Bayern führt gegen die dämlichen hoffenheimer!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> @Alkopop
> 
> Ja, ich will <33
> 
> ...



Du hast mei nherz gebrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.





Not.
Aber wir können ja Disturbed heiraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber ich mach Disturbed grad bissl mti Seether eifersüchtig :X. Hab da halt so ne Affäre laufen.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

Ist mein Ava noch da?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

Ja is er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

voll die Kopf schmerzen GNÄ!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ist mein Ava noch da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





jap


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

DIE CHARTSHOW MIT OLIVAR GEIßEN!


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

also ich seh ihn noch jigsaw


----------



## Vrocas (15. Januar 2010)

Metallica ist mein Zuhause Disturbed mein Hotel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> DIE CHARTSHOW MIT OLIVAR GEIßEN!



Ich liiiiiebe deinen Avatar. Musste mal raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Das moose is voll süüüüüüüßßß^^.
(ich meins ernst, das moose is echt cool).


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> DIE CHARTSHOW MIT OLIVAR GEIßEN!



wo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Metallica ist mein Zuhause Disturbed mein Hotel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hört sich gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich liiiiiebe deinen Avatar. Musste mal raus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du willst dir nur ein + ninjan...


...hast du auch


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

jigsaw weihnachten ist rum ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Boah ey.. der DL ist so langsam... ><


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_Kronas hatt es dir vorhin in ICQ die SPrache verschlagen _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> du willst dir nur ein + ninjan...
> 
> 
> ...hast du auch



ne, eigentlich net XD.
Ich find den Ava echt cool :O.
Aber meinen find ich auch cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Man wird das cool, wenn meine Ratm Alben da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kronas hatt es dir vorhin in ICQ die SPrache verschlagen _


mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> du willst dir nur ein + ninjan...
> 
> 
> ...hast du auch


wo ist emo in der box? ^^


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> wo ist emo in der box? ^^


nur mit der weihnachtsmütze über die weihnachtszeit als ersatz, jetzt wieder moose^^


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> mimimi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Wen schon dan richtig_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LCayacFcCX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_is klar-.- schon wieder geändetr odert wie _


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> ne, eigentlich net XD.
> Ich find den Ava echt cool :O.
> Aber meinen find ich auch cool
> 
> ...



alkopop +1
ratm ist der einzige "nu metal" der abgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nich so poser zeug wie limp bizkit oder linkin park ...


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Sagmal, kann es sein, dass einige Links durch die Buffed-Verlinkung zerschrottet werden? ><


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> jigsaw weihnachten ist rum ^^



Aber das hat so lange gedauert den zu ändern... *böse zu Rexo schau*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw gebt mir mal ein paar + pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> alkopop +1
> ratm ist der einzige "nu metal" der abgeht
> 
> 
> ...



Ratm ist sooo geil echt. Hip Hop Metal. Wer auf die Idee gekommen is war ein Genie :O.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ratm ist sooo geil echt. Hip Hop Metal. Wer auf die Idee gekommen is war ein Genie :O.



naja, nicht wirklich ;D
gibt da viel zu viel poser zeug und crap
aber ratm ist geil ^^


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

ich sehe es kommen nachtschwärmer werden die meisten + haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut so!



was für "rufstufen" gibts alles?^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Bisher haben wirs nur bis zum Content Neutral geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Fehlen noch paar Rufpunkte bei Buffed Usern.
Kriegt man nur durch Schleimereien und Beleidigung unbeliebter Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bisher haben wirs nur bis zum Content Normal geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wir müssen stoffe spenden!^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Ich denke Zam kann das für Threads seperat ändern... dann kann man hier keine "+" mehr abgeben :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bisher haben wirs nur bis zum Content Neutral geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gogo
wir müssen mindestens ehrfürchtig werden!!


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> gogo
> wir müssen mindestens ehrfürchtig werden!!


omfg ich bin rufstufe 10
good!


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> wir müssen stoffe spenden!^^


 Krieg ich auch nen Titel wenn ich ehrfürchtig bin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




kurze Frage welchen der clients muss ich für die Beta herunterladen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Gnä ihr spammt zu schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas is auf Good gekommen :O.
Ich steh 1 davor.
Schleimen mhhh Schleimen mhhh
Ähhhhm, ihr seid cool?


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB1_BHdt3Gs
So toll *-*


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> omfg ich bin rufstufe 10
> good!



bin erst bei 3 :<
änder das!


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich denke Zam kann das für Threads seperat ändern... dann kann man hier keine "+" mehr abgeben :X


neeeeeeeeeeeeeeein



Kronas schrieb:


> omfg ich bin rufstufe 10
> good!



gratz


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Mag hier noch wer J.B.O.?


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

wer is jbo?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich denke Zam kann das für Threads seperat ändern... dann kann man hier keine "+" mehr abgeben :X



Dann schmuggeln wir sie halt in anderen Threads ein. Du kannst die + Mafia nicht stoppen!
Yeah im a good boy now!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mag hier noch wer J.B.O.?



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mag hier noch wer J.B.O.?



ich meld mich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> wer is jbo?


Das darf nicht dein Ernst sein oO


----------



## Vrocas (15. Januar 2010)

Was zockt ihr alle eig.??

Horde oder Allianz?

Also ich spiel Horde ^^


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_J.B.O rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Was zockt ihr alle eig.??
> 
> Horde oder Allianz?
> 
> Also ich spiel Horde ^^


Ich zocke kein WoW mehr


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dann schmuggeln wir sie halt in anderen Threads ein. Du kannst die + Mafia nicht stoppen!
> Yeah im a good boy now!




Wer macht mit ne neue Gruppe die + Mafia auf?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Was zockt ihr alle eig.??
> 
> Horde oder Allianz?
> 
> Also ich spiel Horde ^^



bin seit ca 6 monaten clean ;D
war horde
auf eredar
doomhammér
tauren krieger


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Und was macht ihr so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Was zockt ihr alle eig.??
> 
> Horde oder Allianz?
> 
> Also ich spiel Horde ^^



Früher Horde heut nichts mehr


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und was macht ihr so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wir sind positiv^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wer macht mit ne neue Gruppe die + Mafia auf?^^



Ok, bin dabei. BAZN war gestern, die + Mafia ist geboren.
Wir brauchen aber Ziele :O.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und was macht ihr so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


J.B.O. rauf bis runter hören... Gott, ist das Album geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Ally destromath Schurke Dk und Nun auch shami ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und was macht ihr so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



seit jahren mal wieder an meinen zwischenmenschlichen beziehungen am arbeiten ;D
könnte was draus werden... ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> seit jahren mal wieder an meinen zwischenmenschlichen beziehungen am arbeiten ;D
> könnte was draus werden... ^^


Oho, Lachmann baut eine Beziehung zu seiner mutter auf


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> bin seit ca 6 monaten clean ;D
> war horde
> auf eredar
> doomhammér
> tauren krieger



+1 Tauren Krieger   hab ich auch gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und was macht ihr so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zimmer aufräumen -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oho, Lachmann baut eine Beziehung zu seiner mutter auf



schon aufgegeben q_q


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Januar 2010)

Abend

maaan die Hoffenheimer spielen n stiefel zusammen ~_~


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

langweilig :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Pah, ihr macht nur so hochgestochene Sachen -.-
Ich spiel 5 Gegen Willi, Mütze Glatze Mütze Glatze... ihr wisst schon.
Kronas is respektvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> schon aufgegeben q_q





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 armes Lachmann... nicht weinen bitte!



Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> maaan die Hoffenheimer spielen n stiefel zusammen ~_~


Bayern pwns the Hoffenheimer


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

edit: waah doppelpost


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> edit: waah doppelpost


böse!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> armes Lachmann... nicht weinen bitte!



ich verkneifs mir ... :<


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich verkneifs mir ... :<





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taschentuch für deine Tränen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> böse!



entschuldigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja... bitte :<


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ja... bitte :<


*reicht Lachmann ein Taschentuch* wird schon wieder gut


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

wir haben uns doch alle lieb!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Lachmann lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> *reicht Lachmann ein Taschentuch* wird schon wieder gut



danke *schnüff*

ja blade ... lachen :<


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

Y gebt ihr mir kein +?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> danke *schnüff*
> 
> ja blade ... lachen :<


Kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und was machst sonst so? =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Y gebt ihr mir kein +?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schon geschehen meine lieblings sau ;D xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Y gebt ihr mir kein +?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so nun haste + plus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub die Mods sind böse auf uns, weil wir die + Mafia gemacht haben :O.
Ich glaube gleich kommt ne Razzi deswegen.
Also Jungens, versteckt eure Drogen und alles wir fliegen sonst auf!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kein Problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



<:
evolution gucken und mit IHR schreiben :3 <: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und du?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> schon geschehen meine lieblings sau ;D xD



Dann kriegste auch eins mein lieblings... ähhh lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

hoffenheim muss ma aktion machen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

ich krieg wohl keine + oder ? =(


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dann kriegste auch eins mein lieblings... ähhh lachmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist doch auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Y gebt ihr mir kein +?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gibts du mir jetzt ein +?^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Ab wann gilt noch mal die Ruhesperre? 22.00 uhr oder?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

was hat es mit +
aufsich ??


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ab wann gilt noch mal die Ruhesperre? 22.00 uhr oder?



Ruhesperre XD.
Ja, von 22 bis 6 Uhr muss man ruhig sein.
Ich nenn sowas Nachtruhe.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> gibts du mir jetzt ein +?^^


 klar ;D



> <:
> evolution gucken und mit IHR schreiben :3 <:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich auch... also Evolution gucken :>


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

kronas ist so negativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

meine 22:00 müste es sein


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ab wann gilt noch mal die Ruhesperre? 22.00 uhr oder?




ja ab 22 uhr muss man Zimmer Lautstärke ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ruhesperre XD.
> Ja, von 22 bis 6 Uhr muss man ruhig sein.
> Ich nenn sowas Nachtruhe.


Ok... da das meine Nachbarn ernst nehmen, muss ich nachher die Boxen wieder leiser schalten grml


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ab wann gilt noch mal die Ruhesperre? 22.00 uhr oder?


was hast du vor? :>


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja ab 22 uhr muss man Zimmer Lautstärke ^^


wenn bei mir 24/7 metal läuft sind 100 dezibel zimmerlautstärke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> kronas ist so negativ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Zweitaccs sind böse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> was hast du vor? :>


Ich wollte die Nacht voll durch JBO auf voller Lautstärke hören...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

was grosses ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich auch... also Evolution gucken :>



der film ist an manchen stellen so lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Zweitaccs sind böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab keinen
(jetzt ma echt)
und meine maximale bewertungszahl an euch für heute erreicht :x


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

aber der film is net so der hammer


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenn bei mir 24/7 metal läuft sind 100 dezibel zimmerlautstärke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hm bei mir is schon nachbarin Runtergekommen Und wollte meinen hund treten O_o


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenn bei mir 24/7 metal läuft sind 100 dezibel zimmerlautstärke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast auch kein nachbarn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> der film ist an manchen stellen so lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"meinem Ar*** ist der Geschmack des Eis egal" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> bin seit ca 6 monaten clean ;D
> war horde
> auf eredar
> doomhammér
> tauren krieger



Ich zock auch Eredar, hab gradn verdammten Ally Hund gelegt xDD

Jetzt nix gegen die allys hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab keinen
> (jetzt ma echt)
> und meine maximale bewertungszahl an euch für heute erreicht :x



und wie viel darf man bewerten?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Ich freu mich schon wen mein shami 80 is Heal shami und 2 specc Ele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> und wie viel darf man bewerten?


50 mal pro tag oder so, hab einfach + gespammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> "meinem Ar*** ist der Geschmack des Eis egal"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder am ende mit dem shampoo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Wir pushen Kronas hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Bald kommt aber sicher en Mod und beschwert sich drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

bin ab april wow befreit 
bin dan zum bund und ist weit weg von zu haus 9h zugfahrt


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Man ey, warum dauert der beschissene Download so lange? << das ist ja nervig


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> 50 mal pro tag oder so, hab einfach + gespammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na das gibt ein + ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

XD. Fakuser PositiveBewertungen und Lachi und Razyl sind weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
1 von beiden isses.
Ok, Razyl isses nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

ich hab salat
salat salat
salat salat


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man ey, warum dauert der beschissene Download so lange? << das ist ja nervig


 15h verbleibend <.<


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> XD. Fakuser PositiveBewertungen und Lachi und Razyl sind weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was ist los? oO 
Hätte ich nen Fakeuser für Positive Bewertungen hätte ich mehr als 17...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

OlOl Mir Fällt grade ein ich habe heute den Ulduar raid Total Vergessen .....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Wer verbirgt sich hinter PositiveBewertungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> XD. Fakuser PositiveBewertungen und Lachi und Razyl sind weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bins auch nich oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer verbirgt sich hinter PositiveBewertungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab keine Ahnung, ich weiß nur, dass es ich es nicht bin


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> bins auch nich oO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin Horatio du Dr. House. Wir schaffen das schon den User zu finden!


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich hab salat
> salat salat
> salat salat


hast du dich auch wieder davor erschreckt?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin Horatio du Dr. House. Wir schaffen das schon den User zu finden!



*auf den stock lehn*
ja ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

PositiveBewertungen wer bist du?!
Er ist weg!


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> PositiveBewertungen wer bist du?!


Wer wohl? Kronas.... wer hat hier denn schon über 100(!) positive Bewertungen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> *auf den stock lehn*
> ja ...



Dan bin ich speedel Von CSI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> PositiveBewertungen wer bist du?!
> Er ist weg!



hmm vielleicht bewertet er uns positiv


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer wohl? Kronas.... wer hat hier denn schon über 100(!) positive Bewertungen?



Ich glaube selbst Kronas wäre net so doof sich dann auch noch so zu nennen XD.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Hm, evtl. kann ich morgen abend etwas von Star Dre... äh Trek zeigen


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas ist so intelligent, sich so zu nennen.... :X


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kronas ist so intelligent, sich so zu nennen.... :X


wie soll ich paralel mit 2 accs da sein^^


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich glaube selbst Kronas wäre net so doof sich dann auch noch so zu nennen XD.



mhh bei kronas wär ich mir da nicht so sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




yeah ich lad grad den beta client runter 6,6 GB mit meinem drecks internet JAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> wie soll ich paralel mit 2 accs da sein^^


2 Browser...


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

icq kontakte lalalalalalala


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> wie soll ich paralel mit 2 accs da sein^^



Neuen Tab einloggen und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


E/ denkfehler xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Nun hackt mal nicht alle auf Kronas rum


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2 Browser...


gib mir mal nen account das muss ich testen :x


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nun hackt mal nicht alle auf Kronas rum


Soll ich auch dich rumhacken?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> gib mir mal nen account das muss ich testen :x




das geht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> gib mir mal nen account das muss ich testen :x


Mach dir einen neuen Acc. :X


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Soll ich auch dich rumhacken?




Okay nehm Kronas :x


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das geht ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geil


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das geht ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da hat wer Erfahrung...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

man haben die japaner ne geile ps3 und dan das hier im link alles zu sehen 
http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-bo-49-en-70-3ktr.html
grrrr piep sony


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> geil



er bringt uns auf ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> wie soll ich paralel mit 2 accs da sein^^



Ha, du hast dich verraten.
*Sonnenbrille absetz*
Nur der wahre Täter würde hinterfragen wie so etwas geht.
*Gedankenblende*
Du hast zuerst einen zweiten Computer eingeschaltet. Dann bist du aufs Buffed Forum und bist auf Account erstellen. Dann hast du mit einem fiesen Grinsen bestätigen gemacht. Du wärst durchgekommen, wären nicht noch die Wichsflecken auf der 2ten Maus!
Du bist überführt. Nehmen sie ihn fest!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da hat wer Erfahrung...




von anderen seiten und so Giga z.b 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ha, du hast dich verraten.
> *Sonnenbrille absetz*
> Nur der wahre Täter würde hinterfragen wie so etwas geht.
> *Gedankenblende*
> ...


Gut gemacht Alko!


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ha, du hast dich verraten.
> *Sonnenbrille absetz*
> Nur der wahre Täter würde hinterfragen wie so etwas geht.
> *Gedankenblende*
> ...


detektiv conan!^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ha, du hast dich verraten.
> *Sonnenbrille absetz*
> Nur der wahre Täter würde hinterfragen wie so etwas geht.
> *Gedankenblende*
> ...



ahahahahaah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

WoW ich bin jetzt auf 5 Beiträge pro tag :x


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> WoW ich bin jetzt auf 5 Beiträge pro tag :x


Ich bin über 17... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

das lied is einfach toll^^

Keri Hilson - I Like


----------



## Firun (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> gib mir mal nen account das muss ich testen :x



Ah ja , gut zu wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin über 17...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




da muss ich noch viel viel viel posten =<


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das lied is einfach toll^^
> 
> Keri Hilson - I Like



der computer sagt neeeein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> detektiv conan!^^



verdammt das wollt ich auch schreiben^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> der computer sagt neeeein
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Little Britain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> da muss ich noch viel viel viel posten =<


Ich bin sowieso der einzigste User über 15.000 posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> detektiv conan!^^



Ich dachte an http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjRG2530rwI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> der computer sagt neeeein
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der spruch ist alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber naja  HiHi ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Little Britain
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



rischtösch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin sowieso der einzigste User über 15.000 posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jop ick weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin sowieso der einzigste User über 15.000 posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG he is maaaaaagic


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> OMG he is maaaaaagic


Nö, aber ich werde wohl auch der erster User sein, der die 20.000 holt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da will ich von buffed ne Torte xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin sowieso der einzigste User über 15.000 posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das muss erst die toxologische Probe und die GPÄÄS Ortung zeigen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

ich freu mich schon aufs mittag morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 chilli mit Fladenbrot <3


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl im Profil steht, dass du 16 bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon aufs mittag morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du erstickst dran!


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> GPÄÄS Ortung


willst du jetzt einen Link zu jedem Post uns posten?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

Y kann man hier eig keine youtube vids mehr direkt posten?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du erstickst dran!



Nun nicht wieder fies werden *snüf*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> willst du jetzt einen Link zu jedem Post uns posten?


Tut mir Leid, meine Schicht endet um 10. *sonnenbrille in Aktenkoffer pack*
Bis morsche^^.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Y kann man hier eig keine youtube vids mehr direkt posten?


Weil der Code futsch ist...



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nun nicht wieder fies werden *snüf*


Ich bin nicht fies.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, meine Schicht endet um 10. *sonnenbrille in Aktenkoffer pack*
> Bis morsche^^.




Tschüss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, meine Schicht endet um 10. *sonnenbrille in Aktenkoffer pack*
> Bis morsche^^.



bye 
btw du hast dann morgen viiiiiiiiiiiel arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> bye
> btw du hast dann morgen viiiiiiiiiiiel arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ohja sehr Viel arbeit *gnihihihihiihih*


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Wie schön... man kann nicht mehr alle, jemals geposteten Beiträge, von einen user sich anzeigen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, meine Schicht endet um 10. *sonnenbrille in Aktenkoffer pack*
> Bis morsche^^.




Ich dachte an Horatio und CSI Miami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frag jetzt nicht wer Conan ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie schön... man kann nicht mehr alle, jemals geposteten Beiträge, von einen user sich anzeigen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie viele seiten warens den?


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> wie viele seiten warens den?


Im alten Forum konnte man sich alle anzeigen, jetzt nur noch, die letzten 200 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie schön... man kann nicht mehr alle, jemals geposteten Beiträge, von einen user sich anzeigen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie jetzt O_o


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wie jetzt O_o


Was ist an den Satz so schwer zu verstehen?...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Lol Jetzt Gibts PositiveBewertungen Und negativeBewertungen


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Lol Jetzt Gibts PositiveBewertungen Und negativeBewertungen



edit: hier stand nichts


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> und diesmal ist kronas wirklich weg ^^


wie weg


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2010)

Nabend

Ihr seid alle voll cool. Nein ihr wisst was ich will...


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> und diesmal ist kronas wirklich weg ^^


Kronas ist es! Firun schnapp ihn!


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kronas ist es! Firun schnapp ihn!


ich weiß mich zu verteidigen!
los pikachu!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Ihr seid alle voll cool. Nein ihr wisst was ich will...



Nix da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Ihr seid alle voll cool. Nein ihr wisst was ich will...




du willst Plussels? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> wie weg



für mich bist du weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   schreib mit mir in skype 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Ihr seid alle voll cool. Nein ihr wisst was ich will...



Schläge?


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich weiß mich zu verteidigen!
> los pikachu!


OH NOEZ!
Nicht Pikachu!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

??????


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> OH NOEZ!
> Nicht Pikachu!



loooos Relaxo


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Schläge?


Wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ??????




!!!!


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> loooos Relaxo


los pikachu! tackle!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

weil du hexen jagst ^^ 
ich bin der hexen schützer ^^


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> weil du hexen jagst ^^
> ich bin der hexen schützer ^^


Naja das ist eigentlich seit langem schon veraltet, da ich kein Warhammer mehr spiele.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Die Götter sind TOT!!!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

bäh warhammer ^^


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weil ich es nicht kann



Kronas schrieb:


> los pikachu! tackle!




Relaxo! Bodycheck!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

mewto gedanken kontrolle ^^


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Relaxo! Bodycheck!


alter dein relaxo hat noch kein bodycheck gelernt! du cheatest!


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> weil ich es nicht kann


Du verwirrst mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du verwirrst mich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war mein Ziel


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

^^


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Das war mein Ziel


Bist du wütend auf mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (15. Januar 2010)

Man ey ich hasse mein Headset!!!

Heute extra ein neue gekauft für Skype und jetzt gehts net!!!!11

Boah ich bin grad so auf black metal...


----------



## PositiveBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

Wir verkaufen ... Bewertungen!


----------



## negativeBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

Wir verkaufen ... Bewertungen!


----------



## neutraleBewertung (15. Januar 2010)

Wir verkaufen ... Bewertungen!


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bist du wütend auf mich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_Mir is Langweilig_


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

piep bayern hat gewonnen diese piep


----------



## PositiveBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

lol


----------



## neutraleBewertung (15. Januar 2010)

lol


----------



## negativeBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

lol


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

neutraleBewertung schrieb:


> Wir verkaufen ... Bewertungen!



Ich nehme 3 negative und 2 neutrale zum mitnehmen pls :>


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Man ey ich hasse mein Headset!!!
> 
> Heute extra ein neue gekauft für Skype und jetzt gehts net!!!!11
> 
> Boah ich bin grad so auf black metal...



kauf ein neues :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Man ey ich hasse mein Headset!!!
> 
> Heute extra ein neue gekauft für Skype und jetzt gehts net!!!!11
> 
> Boah ich bin grad so auf black metal...




ahh
was denn genau? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_Ich 3 Neutrale bitte _


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

für mich alles zum einpacken pls ^^


----------



## dragon1 (15. Januar 2010)

hi leute...*TOtal muede sei*
Hausarbeit, einkaufen gehen und dann noch 2 std Hausaufgaben (Grad mal 50% geschafft >.< Morgen noch n Plakat und ca 60 Saetze Englisch...)

Aber gut gezockt heute. Beide chars Obsy 10er weekly durch. Ausserdem VIEL bleach^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

LvL macht spaß xD


----------



## Petersburg (15. Januar 2010)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> (~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)



Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2010)

Wie findet ihr mein neuer Titel?


----------



## PositiveBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

Wir danken Ihnen für Ihre Bestellung


----------



## negativeBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

Wir danken Ihnen für Ihre Bestellung


----------



## neutraleBewertung (15. Januar 2010)

Wir danken Ihnen für Ihre Bestellung


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr mein neuer Titel?



dam dam daamam


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

hi


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> (~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)




Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hi



wo?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

PositiveBewertungen schrieb:


> Wir danken Ihnen für Ihre Bestellung



lol... was bin ich schuldig? :>

+prompte Lieferung, netter Verkäufer, top Buffler sehr zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

wo kann ich die bewertungen einsehen'?


----------



## Vrocas (15. Januar 2010)

Mein Headset is von Speedlink (sollte eig. Skype unterstützen) aber irgendwie erkennt mein Computer das Headset nicht, weil ich es auch in der Systemsteuerung niergends finden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja der richtige stecker is in der rosa buxe xP...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Mein shami scheint ein Glücks cchar zu sein das erste mal ein World Drop Epic bekommen :x


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh bei dir imzimmer is nen hai ^^


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mein shami scheint ein Glücks cchar zu sein das erste mal ein World Drop Epic bekommen :x



hab mit meiner kuh 2 bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> mookuh bei dir imzimmer is nen hai ^^



ich glaube nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_Kennt einer n Programm mit dem ich die sounds von Videos trennen kanne ?_


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

ganz sicher ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Ist kein mod da, um die fake-Accounts zu löschen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Hm mookuh du lucker du =(


----------



## Vrocas (15. Januar 2010)

Kann man das Foren Layout eigentlich wieder ändern??

Sorry, aber ich bin mit dem neuen irgendwie... ich drücks ma höflich aus: garnet zufrieden ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist kein mod da, um die fake-Accounts zu löschen?



die finden sich in diesem "ding" hier nichtmehr zurecht :x


----------



## PositiveBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die positive Rückmeldung


----------



## neutraleBewertung (15. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die positive Rückmeldung


----------



## negativeBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die positive Rückmeldung


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm mookuh du lucker du =(



ist in deinem badezimmer ein hai? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

zzzz bin ma schlafen bin fast am einschlafen biss die tage cya


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

ja hab ihn grade erlegt und morgen gibts schön haifischflossen suppe  ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

So reported -.- ist ja nervig


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

nacht killer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

LoL Die dinger Können schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

BAM!
Bayern ist wieder Tabellenführer für ein paar Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Januar 2010)

piep bayern


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So reported -.- ist ja nervig



Ich fands ganz witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War bestimmt Kronas :>


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich fands ganz witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


argumentation? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> piep bayern


Sie waren Hoffenheim weitaus überlegen


----------



## PositiveBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

/Razyl reported


----------



## neutraleBewertung (15. Januar 2010)

/Razyl reported


----------



## negativeBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

/Razyl reported


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> argumentation?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Argumentation!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

ololool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Der Report bringt dir nichts...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> argumentation?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm.. es passt zu dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und du warst lange weg... zu lange...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Argumentation!


erm...weil baum.
EINDEUTIG!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> erm...weil baum.
> EINDEUTIG!



qft!!


----------



## PositiveBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

Du nervst einfach, Razyl ...


----------



## neutraleBewertung (15. Januar 2010)

Du nervst einfach, Razyl ...


----------



## negativeBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

Du nervst einfach, Razyl ...


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

wtf?


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> erm...weil baum.
> EINDEUTIG!


Du bist auch ziemlich auffällig.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Klingt nach Lekraan... hat er wieder seine Mail vergessen?...


----------



## dragon1 (15. Januar 2010)

negativeBewertungen schrieb:


> Du nervst einfach, Razyl ...


tztztztz kronas, lass es.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

razyl Tripple report LoL ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

oh gott...
neeee
bitte nicht :<


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oIKc7og6WLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wurde die Option deaktiviert??


----------



## PositiveBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo, mein Name ist Razyl und ich verstehe keinen Spaß!


----------



## neutraleBewertung (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo, mein Name ist Razyl und ich verstehe keinen Spaß!


----------



## negativeBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo, mein Name ist Razyl und ich verstehe keinen Spaß!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




War dir wieder langweilig?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_Trippel Klappe :/_


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2010)

negativeBewertungen schrieb:


> Hallo, mein Name ist Razyl und ich verstehe keinen Spaß!


Hallo, mein Name ist Skatero und ich sehe da keinen Spass.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend Mister Lekraan... ist ihnen wieder langweilig geworden?


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> War dir wieder langweilig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Ja wiso??_


----------



## PositiveBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend Mister Lekraan... ist ihnen wieder langweilig geworden?



Ja.


----------



## neutraleBewertung (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend Mister Lekraan... ist ihnen wieder langweilig geworden?




Ja.


----------



## negativeBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend Mister Lekraan... ist ihnen wieder langweilig geworden?



Ja.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Und ich dachte immer, die Mods wären nun schneller =/
Gnah, wo ist denn Firun? Lilly? Nox?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ja wiso??_



Sollte darauf anspielen, dass du das im vid bist.. kam wohl nicht so an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw afk - duschen stinke wie ein schwein

Die Prinzen - Du musst ein Schwein sein gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Sollte darauf anspielen, dass du das im vid bist.. kam wohl nicht so an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_
Nein das bin nicht ich in dme Video :/

_


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

k-k-k-kombo destroyer


----------



## PositiveBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer, die Mods wären nun schneller =/
> Gnah, wo ist denn Firun? Lilly? Nox?



Ne neue Forenversion bringt nix!


----------



## neutraleBewertung (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer, die Mods wären nun schneller =/
> Gnah, wo ist denn Firun? Lilly? Nox?




Ne neue Forenversion bringt nix!


----------



## negativeBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer, die Mods wären nun schneller =/
> Gnah, wo ist denn Firun? Lilly? Nox?



Ne neue Forenversion bringt nix!


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

schade zu früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab doch noch gesehen das sie schreiben...


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> k-k-k-kombo destroyer


Du musst noch viel üben, dann wird einmal eine grosse Kuh aus dir.

Edit: C-c-c-combo breaker klingt cooler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> schade zu früh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ignorier ihn und gut ist... 
Wenn er es nicht mal schafft, seine E-mail zu verifizieren...


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_WO BLEIBEN DIE MODERATOREN!!!_


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du musst noch viel üben, dann wird einmal eine grosse Kuh aus dir.
> 
> Edit: C-c-c-combo breaker klingt cooler.
> 
> ...



auf gehts du bist dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _WO BLEIBEN DIE MODERATOREN!!!_


Ich vermute mal, dass sie in der Stadt oder so sind. Vielleicht besaufen sich ja alle zusammen.


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_Jetzt Spamt der neutral schon in mein Profil rein :/_


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Du kannst das entfernen Rexo


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass sie in der Stadt oder so sind. Vielleicht besaufen sich ja alle zusammen.



Lilly zieht morgen um...ich denke sie hat noch einiges zu tun


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jetzt Spamt der neutral schon in mein Profil rein :/_





Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich 3 Neutrale bitte _


daran liegts vllt^^


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2010)

F-f-f-fail


----------



## PositiveBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jetzt Spamt der neutral schon in mein Profil rein :/_



Sie haben dreimal neutral bestellt


----------



## neutraleBewertung (15. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jetzt Spamt der neutral schon in mein Profil rein :/_




Sie haben dreimal neutral bestellt


----------



## negativeBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jetzt Spamt der neutral schon in mein Profil rein :/_



Sie haben dreimal neutral bestellt


----------



## dragon1 (15. Januar 2010)

c-c-c-combobreaker

DO`H!


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> F-f-f-fail



Hat wohl auch nicht geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Ohman ehy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gleich lvl 45 \o/


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kannst das entfernen Rexo




_Schon gemaacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KTvgW2LpEfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Meine Güte... 
ich denke, er wird nun vor seinen Rechner sitzen und sich zu tode freuen, weil er sich wie ein Idiot aufführt... Glückwunsch dazu!

So, nun zum Thema zurück.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ohman ehy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gz


----------



## Edou (15. Januar 2010)

JAHA aus ICC ne neue waffööö jeah!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> JAHA aus ICC ne neue waffööö jeah!!!



gz


----------



## Edou (15. Januar 2010)

dankö


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Gnä was machen 2 80 Hordler in tanaris genau Lowies ganken ....


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

bittö

was machste so?


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_Weis einer wiso das einbetten nicht mehr geht ??_


----------



## PositiveBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meine Güte...
> ich denke, er wird nun vor seinen Rechner sitzen und sich zu tode freuen, weil er sich wie ein Idiot aufführt... Glückwunsch dazu!
> 
> So, nun zum Thema zurück.



Und wenn ich nicht Lekraan bin?


----------



## neutraleBewertung (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meine Güte...
> ich denke, er wird nun vor seinen Rechner sitzen und sich zu tode freuen, weil er sich wie ein Idiot aufführt... Glückwunsch dazu!
> 
> So, nun zum Thema zurück.




Und wenn ich nicht Lekraan bin?


----------



## negativeBewertungen (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meine Güte...
> ich denke, er wird nun vor seinen Rechner sitzen und sich zu tode freuen, weil er sich wie ein Idiot aufführt... Glückwunsch dazu!
> 
> So, nun zum Thema zurück.



Und wenn ich nicht Lekraan bin?


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

PositiveBewertungen schrieb:


> Und wenn ich nicht Lekraan bin?






neutraleBewertung schrieb:


> Und wenn ich nicht Lekraan bin?






negativeBewertungen schrieb:


> Und wenn ich nicht Lekraan bin?



Dann bist du Kronas :/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

mal schauen ob im IRC bescheidsagen was bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Dann bist du Kronas :/


oder du bist es selber! :O


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_YAY FIRUN IS DA_


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> oder du bist es selber! :O



oder es ist eine geheime Ausserirdische Quelle :O


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weis einer wiso das einbetten nicht mehr geht ??_


Frag doch ZAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> oder es ist eine geheime Ausserirdische Quelle :O



OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG 


=/


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> =/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_ZAM!!! Wo bist du brauche ma deine Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> 
> =/



Sie kontrollieren dich schon lange ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

zam scheinen schwer Beschäftigt :O


----------



## Firun (15. Januar 2010)

negativeBewertungen schrieb:


> /Razyl reported




und Tschüss...


----------



## Edou (15. Januar 2010)

dödödö^^


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_Weis einer wo ich gute Band Poster herbekomme ?? brauche 4 Stuck fur mein Zimmer_


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> und Tschüss...


\o/
Gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> und Tschüss...




wer is jetzt tschüss?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

dam dam daaaaam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

ah okay razyl lebt noch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weis einer wo ich gute Band Poster herbekomme ?? brauche 4 Stuck fur mein Zimmer_



Von welcher Band?


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ah okay razyl lebt noch gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum sollte ich gebannt werden? Ich hab bis jetzt nichts gemacht...


----------



## Firun (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich gebannt werden? Ich hab bis jetzt nichts gemacht...




Richtig , das wäre wohl leicht in die Falsche Richtung gegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich gebannt werden? Ich hab bis jetzt nichts gemacht...




Ne weil er grade das Zitat mit /razyl report genommen hat :x


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Von welcher Band?



_Muse,Sonata Arctica,Die Ärzte und Amon Amarth _


----------



## Edou (15. Januar 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=50805 =)


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne weil er grade das Zitat mit /razyl report genommen hat :x



Er meinte wohl eher zum poster tschüss als zu razyl


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

ich werde alt =/ die Müdigkeit Setzt immer früher ein D:


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Er meinte wohl eher zum poster tschüss als zu razyl



habe ich dan auch gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich werde alt =/ die Müdigkeit Setzt immer früher ein D:




Solange mein metal Herz schlägt kann ich garnicht alt werden :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Solange mein metal Herz schlägt kann ich garnicht alt werden :>




Hm Vllt habe ich auch einfach nur hardstyle entzug D:


----------



## Firun (15. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Solange mein metal Herz schlägt kann ich garnicht alt werden :>




Jawohl, Metal for ever ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Jawohl, Metal for ever !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Spielst du auch Metal in HDRO? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Mir is langweilig...
Hier bin ich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm Vllt habe ich auch einfach nur hardstyle entzug D:


Ich würde eher das Gegenteil behaupten.


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Jawohl, Metal for ever !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Sonata Arctica Dragenforce und Rhapsody4ever _


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Jawohl, Metal for ever !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBtjSHm3ZH0


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Jawohl, Metal for ever !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schön gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Disturbed, Seether und Ratm forever.


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Muse,Sonata Arctica,Die Ärzte und Amon Amarth _


 vllt findest du ja da was http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/137722-band-merchandising-shops/ edit: falscher link edit2: nun richtiger link


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich würde eher das Gegenteil behaupten.



wie zuviel? Hmpf ich glaub nicht =(


----------



## Firun (15. Januar 2010)

kennt man in der heutigen Generation eigentlich noch die Metal Kutten ?

so wie meine hier z.b.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> kennt man in der heutigen Generation eigentlich noch die Metal Kutten ?
> 
> so wie meine hier z.b.
> 
> ...



666 Posts. Weihwasser... wir brauchen WEIHWASSER! Weihwasser wird nur aus Lachmanns Tränen gewonnen.
Lachmann, Finntroll hat sich aufgelöst.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> kennt man in der heutigen Generation eigentlich noch die Metal Kutten ?
> 
> so wie meine hier z.b.
> 
> ...



geiles teil Oo
wasn da alles drauf?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 666 Posts. Weihwasser... wir brauchen WEIHWASSER!



*weihwasser reich*


----------



## Lillyan (15. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> kennt man in der heutigen Generation eigentlich noch die Metal Kutten ?
> 
> so wie meine hier z.b.
> 
> ...


Ich dachte du wolltest schlafen? Aber der Irc ist dir wohl jetzt nimmer interessant genug... pah!


----------



## Vrocas (15. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGn5S_oh9Ls&feature=PlayList&p=25FC439E1D7168DD&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=11

:>

Da drauf gehen und nie wieder bereuen &#9829;


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich dachte du wolltest schlafen? Aber der Irc ist dir wohl jetzt nimmer interessant genug... pah!



armes Lilly =<


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> kennt man in der heutigen Generation eigentlich noch die Metal Kutten ?
> 
> so wie meine hier z.b.
> 
> ...



öhm kennen ja, haben nein
aber auf das teil hätte ich dann mal NEEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## Edou (15. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> kennt man in der heutigen Generation eigentlich noch die Metal Kutten ?
> 
> so wie meine hier z.b.
> 
> ...


Jow^^


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich dachte du wolltest schlafen? Aber der Irc ist dir wohl jetzt nimmer interessant genug... pah!



5555 und 666, schnappszahlen bei mods ftw!


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich dachte du wolltest schlafen? Aber der Irc ist dir wohl jetzt nimmer interessant genug... pah!



Wir sind halt besser als der IRC...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...mp%3Bindex%3D11
> 
> :>
> 
> Da drauf gehen und nie wieder bereuen &#9829;



Du kommst auch bald auf 666 Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## rEdiC (15. Januar 2010)

Der neue Foren Style ist ja richtig beschissen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

ne kutte wäre schon ein nettes teil <:
muss ich mir auch mal zulegen


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_Wer von euch findet Muse gut ?? 

Suche Muse anhanger !!!
_


----------



## Firun (15. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich dachte du wolltest schlafen? Aber der Irc ist dir wohl jetzt nimmer interessant genug... pah!




ehm ja.. ich wollte aber dann wurde ich noch aufgehalten und jetzt bin ich wieder wach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. Januar 2010)

Nabend Lilly wie kommst du mit dem Umzug vorwärts? :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Hm ich glaube meine maus hat ne macke :O oder ich klick zu schnell ...


----------



## Vrocas (15. Januar 2010)

666 is meine lieblingszahl :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Der neue Foren Style ist ja richtig beschissen.



gar nicht der is toll =< *forum mag*


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wer von euch findet Muse gut ??
> 
> Suche Muse anhanger !!!
> _



knights of cydonia ist geil zu spielen bei guitar hero und assassin hört sich an wie das knight rider theme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Wir nutzen die neuen Forenfunktionen aus!
Wir machen jetzt ne Multizitatkette....
Der nächste zitiert mich und schreibt was.
Der nächste multzitiert dann den Beitrag usw.
Ok.
Dann mal los.


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir sind halt besser als der IRC...



Yeaaaaaaaaah


positive bewertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wir nutzen die neuen Forenfunktionen aus!
> Wir machen jetzt ne Multizitatkette....
> Der nächste zitiert mich und schreibt was.
> Der nächste multzitiert dann den Beitrag usw.
> ...



Olay find ich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_Ich Finde Dark Shines, Hysteria,Uprising und Fury am besten Knight of Cydonia is Legendar von ohnen ^^_


----------



## Firun (15. Januar 2010)

Ok dann gibt es noch mal beide seiten der Kutte die schon 12 Jahre alt ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Wir testen hier nur die Forenmöglichkeiten aus :>.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

firun
wusste ja gar nicht das du so ein metal fan bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> kennt man in der heutigen Generation eigentlich noch die Metal Kutten ?
> 
> so wie meine hier z.b.
> 
> ...


Gib hier nicht so an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie macht aber keiner mit =/


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ok dann gibt es noch mal beide seiten der Kutte die schon 12 Jahre alt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich biete 3 euro!


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wir testen hier nur die Forenmöglichkeiten aus :>.



probier mal ob du mich positiv bewerten kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gibts eig auch ne bestenliste bei den bewertungen?


----------



## Vrocas (15. Januar 2010)

Kizz &#9829; Metallica &#9829; Iron Maiden &#9829;

Ich bin erst 15, 80% aus meiner Klasse kennt Iron Maiden nicht :'(


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ok dann gibt es noch mal beide seiten der Kutte die schon 12 Jahre alt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Stimmt es eigentlicxh das die dinger niemals gewaschen werdne ?_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> probier mal ob du mich positiv bewerten kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



willst jetzt nochn e-pen haben? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Kizz &#9829; Metallica &#9829; Iron Maiden &#9829;
> 
> Ich bin erst 15, 80% aus meiner Klasse kennt Iron Maiden nicht :'(



ich kenne deinen schmerz :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> probier mal ob du mich positiv bewerten kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es geht...
hey, ich fall nie wieder auf deinen serbo jüdischen Doppelbluff rein! (South Park ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.)


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> firun
> wusste ja gar nicht das du so ein metal fan bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Auf dme Buffed Bild hat er n blind guardian T-Shirt an :/_


----------



## Edou (15. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ok dann gibt es noch mal beide seiten der Kutte die schon 12 Jahre alt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


so ne ähnliche hab ich bzw mein vater =D


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ok dann gibt es noch mal beide seiten der Kutte die schon 12 Jahre alt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



holy shit oO
ein richtiger old school fan ;D
extrem nette kutte ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich kenne deinen schmerz :<


Paar aus meiner Klasse haben gesagt ich wäre verstrahlt, wei lich kein House mag und Disturbed und so höre. Ich glaube das ist schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Firun (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich biete 3 euro!



fu  , das ding wird niemals verkauft , da stecken unendliche erinnerungen drin und bier und schweiss und haste nicht gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

12 Jahre alt! nie gewaschen ! xD


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> willst jetzt nochn e-pen haben? ^^



Ich will nur wissen ob wir was haben das den e-pen "posts" ablöst


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Big lillyan is watching us :x


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_Das Einzige was ich hatte wahren solche Patches fur meinen schulsack wahr n Eeastpak ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Paar aus meiner Klasse haben gesagt ich wäre verstrahlt, wei lich kein House mag und Disturbed und so höre. Ich glaube das ist schlimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hey, alter, ich werde rocker genannt...
und ich höre hard rock...
den meisten jugendlichen heutzutage ist metal doch gar kein begriff mehr :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ich will nur wissen ob wir was haben das den e-pen "posts" ablöst



du meinen eine art Revolution?


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> so ne ähnliche hab ich bzw mein vater =D



giev bilder


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btjVnTLn6og
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlRae-elAjM

wer hört den zusammenhang?


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> du meinen eine art Revolution?



ja


----------



## Vrocas (15. Januar 2010)

@Rexo

Natürlich werden die net gewaschen, sonst vergeht ja der Kotzfleck vom letzten Kiss konzert ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> hey, alter, ich werde rocker genannt...
> und ich höre hard rock...
> den meisten jugendlichen heutzutage ist metal doch gar kein begriff mehr :<



Leider...
Die mögen Lady Kaka und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und so komische House lieder, die keinen Gesang mehr haben und sich die Melodie 200 mal wiederholt.
Das neue Jamba House Musik Sparabo. 1 Merlodie 200 mal wiederholt für den Preis von 150 Wiederholungen. Schlagen sie jetzt zu!
Mit Abschließen des Vertrages verkaufen sie ihre Seele an Jamba.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Igendwie Fehlen die mir 

Böhse Onkelz - Deutschland im Herbst


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Leider...
> Die mögen Lady Kaka und so
> 
> 
> ...



das is schlimm... 
ich hoffe wenn wir in musik referate machen krieg ich metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


\m/


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> hey, alter, ich werde rocker genannt...
> und ich höre hard rock...
> den meisten jugendlichen heutzutage ist metal doch gar kein begriff mehr :<



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwWOY_99-fk


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das is schlimm...
> ich hoffe wenn wir in musik referate machen krieg ich metal
> 
> 
> ...



Machen wir bestimmt nie. Wir haten bisher 50er Jahre Rock und Blues und Pop... Das wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...v%3DkwWOY_99-fk



eigentlich sollte es eher ein metal sein :x
xD


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> @Rexo
> 
> Natürlich werden die net gewaschen, sonst vergeht ja der Kotzfleck vom letzten Kiss konzert ^^



_Das einzige was ich ma von Korberflussigkeiten abbekommen habe wahr bei nem Muse Konzert ne schweis welle von Matthew bellamy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als der auf der Buhne Rumgesprungen ist ^^_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das einzige was ich ma von Korberflussigkeiten abbekommen habe wahr bei nem Muse Konzert ne schweis welle von Matthew bellamy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bwähhh :x


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Leider...
> Die mögen Lady Kaka und so
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, alle gehen immer zu Disco ich geh wenn dann auf metal konzerte von lokalen bands :>


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Igendwie Fehlen die mir
> 
> Böhse Onkelz - Deutschland im Herbst



Ich hab grad n Onkelz t-shirt an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Machen wir bestimmt nie. Wir haten bisher 50er Jahre Rock und Blues und Pop... Das wars
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wir haben noch Jazz gemacht


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> eigentlich sollte es eher ein metal sein :x
> xD



J.B.O. ist Metal.

Die heutige Jugend ist schlimm, wenn man etwas von Metal sagt, denken alle nur an Geschreie. Was ist dann Rap? Geplapper?


----------



## Edou (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> giev bilder



hab keine bilder Oo - ich weiß nichma WO genau die liegt/hängt entweder im keller oder im schrank iwo


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ja, alle gehen immer zu Disco ich geh wenn dann auf metal konzerte von lokalen bands :>
> 
> 
> Ich hab grad n Onkelz t-shirt an
> ...




Hrhr ich wusste es :x


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bwähhh :x



_Tja Otto Walkes hatt ma bei einem Auftrit was dazu gesagt :Tja das kommt davon wne man vorne sitzen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**Wasser melone zerquetscht**_


----------



## Vrocas (15. Januar 2010)

Ich weiße bei diesem Thema mal auf meine Signatur hin xD Hip Hop


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> hab keine bilder Oo - ich weiß nichma WO genau die liegt/hängt entweder im keller oder im schrank iwo



Hol raus, mach Bild, anziehen und morgen wieeder ausziehen


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> J.B.O. ist Metal.
> 
> Die heutige Jugend ist schlimm, wenn man etwas von Metal sagt, denken alle nur an Geschreie. Was ist dann Rap? Geplapper?



ja, das lied sollte heißen es muss ein metal durch deutschland gehen :x xDD
tja, das hör ich auch immer in der klasse ... solche deppen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Aber der schlimmste is imemr noch David Guetta:
1. Erstmal scheiß Musikrichtung.
2. Leute die Electro und so Kram hören und Ahnung haben hassen den... der is verdammt schlecht und prostituiert sich für die Masse um Kohle zu machen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> hab keine bilder Oo - ich weiß nichma WO genau die liegt/hängt entweder im keller oder im schrank iwo



dan gehe sie suchen :x


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das einzige was ich ma von Korberflussigkeiten abbekommen habe wahr bei nem Muse Konzert ne schweis welle von Matthew bellamy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich darf nichts sagen sonst wirst du böse und googlest meine adresse und haust mich :x


----------



## Vrocas (15. Januar 2010)

Hey meine sig is weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Aber der schlimmste is imemr noch David Guetta:
> 1. Erstmal scheiß Musikrichtung.
> 2. Leute die Electro und so Kram hören und Ahnung haben hassen den... der is verdammt schlecht und prostituiert sich für die Masse um Kohle zu machen.



wen er will kann er ganz guten hands up machen =/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ja, das lied sollte heißen es muss ein metal durch deutschland gehen :x xDD
> tja, das hör ich auch immer in der klasse ... solche deppen



Metal = sinnloses Rumgeschreie. Pah -.-
Was ist dann House? Ich kanns net beschreiben was es dann wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Es wäre auf jeden Fall sehr Nahe dem Superlativ von schlecht.


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich darf nichts sagen sonst wirst du böse und googlest meine adresse und haust mich :x



_Das mit dme hauen hatte nur mit dme Foto zu tuen und weil du die ganze zeit deine Oma gesagt hats :/_


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2010)

Um heute noch etwas gutes zu tun: http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#/group.php?gid=250315373667

Keine Ahnung, ob die das wirklich zahlen werden. 700k :S


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das mit dme hauen hatte nur mit dme Foto zu tuen und weil du die ganze zeit deine Oma gesagt hats :/_



deine mudda is out


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Hey meine sig is weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> dan gehe sie suchen :x


----------



## Edou (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Hol raus, mach Bild, anziehen und morgen wieeder ausziehen



Ich such unter 59 kartons doch nich die jacke raus Oo nur deswegen!!....^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Metal = sinnloses Rumgeschreie. Pah -.-
> Was ist dann House? Ich kanns net beschreiben was es dann wäre
> 
> 
> ...



ja... seeeehr nah


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> deine mudda is out



_anders gesagt sag einmal noch was zu meiner familie und es knallt und es is mier egal ob ich wegen drohung eine verwarnung kriege _


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

LoL Mookuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hrhr ich wusste es :x



woher weißt du was ich anhab oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> woher weißt du was ich anhab oO



blade ist anders ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> woher weißt du was ich anhab oO



das frag dich mal *böse lacht*


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> deine mudda is out







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (15. Januar 2010)

Weiß eig. einer aus welchem Album "The night" von Disturbed is??


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Rexo das ist alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllt


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Rexo das ist alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllt



_Ja und ?? is mier schnuppe_


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Weiß eig. einer aus welchem Album "The night" von Disturbed is??




www.gidf.de?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Gnä wollte noch Lvl 46 machen hatte aber kein bock mehr verdammt =(


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilfeeeeeee!!!!

Kronas piepst mir grad in Skype das Morsealphabet in verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten vor oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilfeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> Kronas piepst mir grad in Skype das Morsealphabet in verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten vor oO



LoL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilfeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> Kronas piepst mir grad in Skype das Morsealphabet in verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten vor oO






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> www.gidf.de?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://tinyurl.com/yhrqct6


----------



## Vrocas (15. Januar 2010)

au ja stimmt, gidf.

Bin irgendwie zu bebäbbelt um gidf zu benutzen :/


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> *bild*



klappt nicht ich weiß seine adresse nciht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

ich bin ein ganz Pöser spammer =( 72 Posts heute schon gemacht Und das hier is der 73


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> au ja stimmt, gidf.
> 
> Bin irgendwie zu bebäbbelt um gidf zu benutzen :/



disturbed the night
und bei einem ergebniss wird dann das album da stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (15. Januar 2010)

Lachmann ich hab das Album schon seit 20 Minuten raus es ist Indestructible 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nacht an alle ich geh mich übergeben...


nene verarscht xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Ahja, heute was (je nach Ansicht) kewles in der Schule passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wir stehen so vor Latein. Läuft unser allseit beliebter EK Lehrer mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Kommt der so zu uns und sagt zu denen, die die Arbeit net mitgeschrieben haben: Ihr schreibt jez nach. (waren 2 Stück). Dann sagt die eine von denen: Ja, sie haben doch gar net gesagt wann wir nachschreiben sollen. Dann hat der Ek Lehrer gesagt: Ihr komm jetzt mit oder es ist Leistungsverweigerung 6. Die 2 laufen mit. Die eine heult die ganze Zeit. Ab jetzt weiß ichs nur noch von den Erzählungen des 2. (den ich gut kenn): Sie haben nachgeschrieben, die eine guckt den anderen erstmal 10 min an (sie ist sehr hässlich und keiner mag sie :/). Das hat ihn geschockt. Naja, sie hat geheult die ganze Zeit. Er hat zwar auch net gelernt, hätter aber sowieso net gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Nach Latein hatten war Physik. Die saß drin und hat immer noch geheult. Dann hat der Lehrer sie erstmal rausgeschickt. Nach ner halben Stunde isse wieder gekommen und hat sich einigermaßen beruhigt.
Ich weiß, man sollte es net gut finden.
Aber es war so eine zufriedenstellende Traurigkeit... (sie denkt auch noch sie wärs, obwohl sie eig nix kann außer Mangas zeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Tja, ich konnte nur shcwer mein Lachen unterdrücken. Ich wieß, es ist unmoralisch.


Edit: Du weißt net aus welchem Album The Night ist -.-
Es ist aus Indestructible.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Hm Nächsten monat nen ram Riegel oder ne Grafikkarte kaufen =/


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Lachmann ich hab das Album schon seit 20 Minuten raus es ist Indestructible
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



legt der mich eiskalt rein :< xD


----------



## Edou (15. Januar 2010)

I walk in the rooooooooom!!!


----------



## Raheema (15. Januar 2010)

Nabend zusammen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen



Guten abend


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_Hi du

Mach die sig doch mittig_


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen



ahoi


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Oke, ignoriert einfach meine Geschichte. Hab mir soviel Mühe gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Ob ich heute noch die 100 post schaffe? :x


----------



## Raheema (15. Januar 2010)

Joa sollte ich mal tuen 

warte eben gucken ^^


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oke, ignoriert einfach meine Geschichte. Hab mir soviel Mühe gegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




okee wenn du meinst ingorier ich es


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oke, ignoriert einfach meine Geschichte. Hab mir soviel Mühe gegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



habs gesehen 
uihh.. xD


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_SO ihr ich bin weg schönen abend euch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

n8 rexo


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Ich kanns gar nicht erwarten diese jahr ^^ ich freu mich schon auf was ganz doll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (15. Januar 2010)

hmm irgendwie kann ich die Signatur nicht in die mitte machen der springt automatisch wieder z urück ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Wir sind eine große Familie wir Buffler...



Außer Lachmann. Lachmann du bist adoptiert.


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich kanns gar nicht erwarten diese jahr ^^ ich freu mich schon auf was ganz doll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du darfst endlich wieder einmal duschen?


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _SO ihr ich bin weg schönen abend euch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gn8



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich kanns gar nicht erwarten diese jahr ^^ ich freu mich schon auf was ganz doll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wegen was


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du darfst endlich wieder einmal duschen?



haah ich habe fast gelacht =)




mookuh schrieb:


> gn8
> 
> 
> 
> wegen was



Dieses jahr gehts zur Defqon One \o/


----------



## Rexo (15. Januar 2010)

_EH ich es vergesse

HANDE AUS DER HOSE!!! BIG REXO IS WATCHIG YOU!!_


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Januar 2010)

so ich geh ma pennen
muss morgen noch 450km fahren um n Auto abzuholen ;D

gn8


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wir sind eine große Familie wir Buffler...
> 
> 
> 
> Außer Lachmann. Lachmann du bist adoptiert.



ffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _EH ich es vergesse
> 
> HANDE AUS DER HOSE!!! BIG REXO IS WATCHIG YOU!!_



Fapfapfapfap :x


----------



## mookuh (15. Januar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> so ich geh ma pennen
> muss morgen noch 450km fahren um n Auto abzuholen ;D
> 
> gn8



viel spaß


----------



## Raheema (15. Januar 2010)

Nacht an alle die schlafen gehen 



wuhu ich hab einen neuen avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Außer Lachmann. Lachmann du bist adoptiert.


Ich sagte doch du sollst warten bis er 16 ist. Ich weiss nicht, ober mit so einem Schock umgehen kann. Ohne Bier.



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> haah ich habe fast gelacht =)


Schade nur fast.


Man ich habe Hunger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> Nacht an alle die schlafen gehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 raheema
iron maiden ftw


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch du sollst warten bis er 16 ist. Ich weiss nicht, ober mit so einem Schock umgehen kann. Ohne Bier.



Man, es ist fast 12...
Kann ich ahnen, dass Lachmann da noch net zu ist :/.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch du sollst warten bis er 16 ist. Ich weiss nicht, ober mit so einem Schock umgehen kann. Ohne Bier.



is schon hart ... :<

hättest aber dran denken können du raudi!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Januar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> so ich geh ma pennen
> muss morgen noch 450km fahren um n Auto abzuholen ;D
> 
> gn8



Gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (16. Januar 2010)

hehe =) 


irgendwie ist das neue Forum sehr ewöhnugns bedrüftig ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Omg Ich Bin grade voll Hibbelig >_>


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

Der erste Eindruck von Star Trek Online:
"Ähem wtf?"
Der zweite:
"Wers mag..."


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der erste Eindruck von Star Trek Online:
> "Ähem wtf?"
> Der zweite:
> "Wers mag..."



Momentaner Eindruck von mir: "sch**** noch 10h bis der Download fertig is" :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der erste Eindruck von Star Trek Online:
> "Ähem wtf?"
> Der zweite:
> "Wers mag..."



Hm Also 
scheisse 
Mittel
Gut?


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der erste Eindruck von Star Trek Online:
> "Ähem wtf?"
> Der zweite:
> "Wers mag..."




ach da ist selor also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der erste Eindruck von Star Trek Online:
> "Ähem wtf?"
> Der zweite:
> "Wers mag..."



18% :/


----------



## Raheema (16. Januar 2010)

hmm grad zum ersten mal Iron maiden gehört ^^ 

hab das bild nur so gefunden 

ABER


geile band ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> hmm grad zum ersten mal Iron maiden gehört ^^
> 
> hab das bild nur so gefunden
> 
> ...



zum ersten mal????!!!
hörmal freundchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


welches lied denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Grade am Video Hochladen :x


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm Also
> scheisse
> Mittel
> Gut?



Ganz ehrlich: Ich würde es nicht weiterspielen. Besonders die Bodenkämpfe sind ja mal abnormal hässlich... naja, Star Trek Fans wird es sicherlich gefallen, mir nicht.


----------



## Grushdak (16. Januar 2010)

Moin moin Ihrs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (16. Januar 2010)

^^ 


Fear of the dark 

gefällt mir =)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> zum ersten mal????!!!
> hörmal freundchen
> 
> 
> ...



Pass auf, dass war nur ein serbo jüdischer Doppellbluff (<3 South Park)


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Fear of the dark
> ...



gut gut
jetzt hör dir auf jedenfall mal run to the hills an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Pass auf, dass war nur ein serbo jüdischer Doppellbluff (<3 South Park)



hey kannst du mal schauen ob die + funktion schon geht?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Moin moin Ihrs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (16. Januar 2010)

wuaa 

auch ein geiles lied !


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> hey kannst du mal schauen ob die + funktion schon geht?



Ja.
Ich zeig dich an wegen Betrug. Ich verteidige mich selbst mit der Chewbacca Verteidigung.


----------



## Grushdak (16. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> hey kannst du mal schauen ob die + funktion schon geht?


Ja, die Funktion geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehe letzten Post von Dragon.^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

ich hoffe die video Quali wird noch besser :x


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> wuaa
> 
> auch ein geiles lied !



ich könnt dir jetzt noch 145747 weitere lieder nennen aber hör dich mal durch
lohnt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (16. Januar 2010)

Werd ich tun ^^ 


könntes du mir vll mal paar metal bands und sowas sagen oder mit ne PM schreiben weil ich noch nicht so lange metal höre 
und gerne mehr bä#nds hätte ^^ 



mal gucken zu iron maiden ob da wer was zu hat von meine freunden ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Youtube Fi**** Qualität =(


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ja, die Funktion geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich weiß^^

vorher hat ers versucht und bei mir draufgeklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Youtube Fi**** Qualität =(



Final ? ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Final ? ^^



Fict 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Quali 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

Hör dir einfach JBO an Raheema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2010)

SLAYER!!! 

(Slayer sollst du dir anhören.)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Verdammt ich muss das video also doch Irgendiwe von da gesaugt bekommen =(


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2010)

Disturbed (Alternative)
Rage Against The Machine (Nu Metal)


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> SLAYER!!!
> 
> (Slayer sollst du dir anhören.)



ich hab ihm jetzt erstmal normales oldschool zeug und ma gama bomb und alestorm empfohlen <:
slayer wär vllt für den anfang noch zu viel ^_^


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Verdammt ich muss das video also doch Irgendiwe von da gesaugt bekommen =(




youtube to mp3 converter?


----------



## Arosk (16. Januar 2010)

so, komm grad vom konzert zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> youtube to mp3 converter?



ne ich will ein After movie von einer anderen seite ziehn Aber das geht nicht mehr oder ka und bei Youtube hochladen =/


----------



## Raheema (16. Januar 2010)

Disturbed und slayer find ich nicht so gut 


aber sowas wie Iron maiden ACDC find ich geil ^^


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab ihm jetzt erstmal normales oldschool zeug und ma gama bomb und alestorm empfohlen <:
> slayer wär vllt für den anfang noch zu viel ^_^



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmYNVQBbol0

So?


----------



## Kronas (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ne ich will ein After movie von einer anderen seite ziehn Aber das geht nicht mehr oder ka und bei Youtube hochladen =/



lawl du hast after gesagt


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

the* Evyl Froztbytte Jvlyan ov the Nord *will destroy you


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> Disturbed und slayer find ich nicht so gut
> 
> 
> aber sowas wie Iron maiden ACDC find ich geil ^^



Burn him with fire.
Du hast keine Ahnung sry is aber so. Kannst dich noch retten, wennde Ratm magst.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> Disturbed und slayer find ich nicht so gut
> 
> 
> aber sowas wie Iron maiden ACDC find ich geil ^^



dann sollten dir judas priest,black sabbath,heaven and hell ja auch zusagen 


lol mooh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ne ich will ein After movie von einer anderen seite ziehn Aber das geht nicht mehr oder ka und bei Youtube hochladen =/


Evtl geht es ja mit dem *FVD* AddOn für Firefox und dem FLV Player. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser *F*ast *V*ideo *D*ownload zieht nicht nur bei youtube videos (flv oder mp4 Format).


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> Disturbed und slayer find ich nicht so gut
> 
> 
> aber sowas wie Iron maiden ACDC find ich geil ^^



Okay dann vergiss das Ganze besser schnell wieder und hör Techno oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> lol mooh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja ich war mal auf schülervz


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay dann vergiss das Ganze besser schnell wieder und hör Techno oder so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jeder fängt mal klein an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



super gemacht mooh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (16. Januar 2010)

@ Lachmann

die bands die du mir empfolen sind top wirklich geil 
werd mal meine freunde fragen ob die da was von haben 




@Alkopopsteuer

ich hab nie gehauptet das ich ahnung habe 
aber über die geschmäcker lässt sich streiten


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> @ Lachmann
> 
> die bands die du mir empfolen sind top wirklich geil
> werd mal meine freunde fragen ob die da was von haben



freut mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (16. Januar 2010)

So, bin mal noch n bissle DAO spielen.

Gute Nacht Euch ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> So, bin mal noch n bissle DAO spielen.
> 
> Gute Nacht Euch ...
> 
> ...



nacht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> @Alkopopsteuer
> 
> ich hab nie gehauptet das ich ahnung habe
> aber über die geschmäcker lässt sich streiten



Junge, Disturbed ist soo Facettenreich. Du musst schon durch alle Disturbed Nuacen durch^^. So mit Inside the fire fängts an und arbeitet sich zu The Sickness hoch.


----------



## Raheema (16. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay dann vergiss das Ganze besser schnell wieder und hör Techno oder so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust* 

ich hör beides ^^ 


kommt immer auf die laune an


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Evtl geht es ja mit dem *FVD* AddOn für Firefox und dem FLV Player.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich könnte dich Tot Knuddeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke ;D

Okay geht doch nicht =(


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> super gemacht mooh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




warum steht da bei "Was ich mag:" kein buffed :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> warum steht da bei "Was ich mag:" kein buffed :O



könnte n3rdig wirken Oo xD


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

achwas


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> achwas



ja... bisschen xDDD


----------



## Edou (16. Januar 2010)

bin weg cya


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> bin weg cya



Gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

nacht


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2010)

Hier ist noch ein Song für dich. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W2cAtYlNhc&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## Raheema (16. Januar 2010)

Ich bin auch weg hab morgen/Hezte noch ein fussball turnier 


bis denn


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

nacht

dann schreib Nachtschwärmer hin ;P


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Nur noch 9 Posts bis zur 100 tages Posts :x


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nur noch 9 Posts bis zur 100 tages Posts :x



/reported. Mögest du bei 99 gebannt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

ma gucken mooh ;D

nacht raheema


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nur noch 9 Posts bis zur 100 tages Posts :x



wie viel brauch ich noch?

ich will nicht nachschauen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2010)

Kommt Leute, wir raiden Lachmanns Profil!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kommt Leute, wir raiden Lachmanns Profil!



versuchs!


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> wie viel brauch ich noch?
> 
> ich will nicht nachschauen



19


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

man das will nicht klappen mit den videos dreck -.-

editder geht es doch


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> versuchs!



mein 1-mann-raid war erfolgreich


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> mein 1-mann-raid war erfolgreich



noez


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> versuchs!



Lies mein Kommentar auf deinem Profil!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Lies mein Kommentar auf deinem Profil!



gesehen und beantwortet!


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> gesehen und beantwortet!



Mein Kommentar ist netter.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Hmpf gleich ins bett Hoffe die Video qualität wird gut :x


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar ist netter.



aber er war TEH FIRST!!11elf


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> aber er war TEH FIRST!!11elf



Komm wir machen ein Geschäft:
Er gibt uns je 150 Euro und du löschst dafür meinen Kommentar, dass er first ist.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Komm wir machen ein Geschäft:
> Er gibt uns je 150 Euro und du löschst dafür meinen Kommentar, dass er first ist.



wäre ein angebot ... hrhr


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Jeha schon bei 5.1 Post Pro tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Jeha schon bei 5.1 Post Pro tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif](33.44 pro Tag)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]go cry[/font]


----------



## Ykon (16. Januar 2010)

Nabend Schwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Komm grad "frisch" aus der Bar *g*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wäre ein angebot ... hrhr


*So ein Trottel... hätte auch allein 300 Euro Verlangen können. Wieso braucht er mich dazu hrhr*
Mist. Jetzt hab ich das geschrieben was ich gedacht hab und das gedacht was ich schreiben wollte...


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Nabend Schwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




uihh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *So ein Trottel... hätte auch allein 300 Euro Verlangen können. Wieso braucht er mich dazu hrhr*




wie gesagt:
ein angebot.
noch ist nichts entschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"](33.44 pro Tag)[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]go cry[/font]



Pffff




Ykon schrieb:


> Nabend Schwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Komm wir machen ein Geschäft:
> Er gibt uns je 150 Euro und du löschst dafür meinen Kommentar, dass er first ist.


Ihr seid aber billig. So werdet ihr nicht weit kommen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> uihh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das waren meine Gedanken. Du weißt erst in Akt 3, wenn du in Säure fällst was ich denk :/.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Pffff



du bist neidisch, ich weiß es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du bist neidisch, ich weiß es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso hast du in deinem Profil mehr als 8k Beiträge? (Aktive Beiträge: 	8340 (33.45 pro Tag)


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso hast du in deinem Profil mehr als 8k Beiträge? (Aktive Beiträge: 	8340 (33.45 pro Tag)



i dunno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

AHA Hoffe Das es jetzt HQ is :x *betet*


----------



## Ykon (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> uihh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schicksal, dass du gerade online bist. DIe komplette bar war voller Metalhead und ich hab mich mit meinen H&M Klamotten gefühlt, wie ein bunter Hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Schicksal, dass du gerade online bist. DIe komplette bar war voller Metalhead und ich hab mich mit meinen H&M Klamotten gefühlt, wie ein bunter Hund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



armer kerl xD


----------



## Arosk (16. Januar 2010)

mir is langweilig


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

so ich bin dann mal auch weg gn8


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> mir is langweilig



welches konzert warste denn jetzt? 


mookuh schrieb:


> so ich bin dann mal auch weg gn8



nacht mooh


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du bist neidisch, ich weiß es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähh nicht wirklich ^^


----------



## Ykon (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> armer kerl xD



Es war eig. ganz in Ordnung. Ich hab mich aktzeptiert gefühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ähh nicht wirklich ^^



doch,doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ykon schrieb:


> Es war eig. ganz in Ordnung. Ich hab mich aktzeptiert gefühlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oha
von metalheads akzeptiert :O
kann auch nicht jeder von sich behaupten xD


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Es war eig. ganz in Ordnung. Ich hab mich aktzeptiert gefühlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Metalheads sind halt nett.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> doch,doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein .....


Noch 1 post und ich habe 100 tages posts :x


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

So ich gehe dan auch schlaffen mit meinem 100 tages post verabschiede ich mich für heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> oha
> von metalheads akzeptiert :O
> kann auch nicht jeder von sich behaupten xD



Nunja, ich kam schon an während die alle total betrunken waren. Ich glaube das war strategisch einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube ich werde die Bar nicht vor 10 Uhr betreten


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Metalheads sind halt nett.



joa ... die meisten ;D


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nein .....



doooohoooch


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Nunja, ich kam schon an während die alle total betrunken waren. Ich glaube das war strategisch einfach genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das gibt ein +1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2010)

Es gibt doch Filme über Metal. Wie hiessen die nochmal?


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es gibt doch Filme über Metal. Wie hiessen die nochmal?



global metal
metal dorf (der film über wacken, glaub der hieß so)
a headbangers journey


----------



## Ykon (16. Januar 2010)

Trozdem wurde mir auf die Hand gekotzt... ich glaube das kann nicht jeder von sich behaupten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da wollte ich grad das Bier einer meiner neuen "Freunde" greifen und plötzlich überschüttet er mich mit seinem Mittagessen. War das jetzt Notwehr, damit ich sein Bier nicht anrühre, volle Absicht zur Belustigung oder einfach ein Versehen? :S


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Trozdem wurde mir auf die Hand gekotzt... ich glaube das kann nicht jeder von sich behaupten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



notwehr


----------



## Ykon (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> notwehr



Aber die kamen mir am Anfang so ferundlich vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist euch euer Bier so wichtig?


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Aber die kamen mir am Anfang so ferundlich vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich könnte dir jetzt 243905 lieder von metalbands über alkohol aufschreiben und es wäre sicher nur die hälfte aller lieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich könnte dir jetzt 243905 lieder von metalbands über alkohol aufschreiben und es wäre sicher nur die hälfte aller lieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay, die Info kommt genau 2 Stunden zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber immerhin hab ich nicht den Gesichtsausdruck des Typen gesehen, der mir vor der Toilettentür entgegen kam und mich so entsetzt angsehen hat, als er meine neu eingefärbte Hand gesehen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Bild für die Götter. Ich glaube sowas vergisst man nie. <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Okay, die Info kommt genau 2 Stunden zu spät
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jap, vergisst man nie xD


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Okay, die Info kommt genau 2 Stunden zu spät
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie du bemerkt hast, ist Bier wichtiger als das Essen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie du bemerkt hast, ist Bier wichtiger als das Essen.



qfhfmt


----------



## Ykon (16. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß noch so wenig... o0


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch so wenig... o0



mit zeit kommt wissen ...
xD


----------



## Ykon (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mit zeit kommt wissen ...
> xD



über sowas kann man echt eine Diplomarbeit schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am lustigsten fand ich die "Ich fresse Nazis!" Sticker über den Pissuars. Ich musste jedes mal grinsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> über sowas kann man echt eine Diplomarbeit schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann man... gute idee xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (16. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mir auch schon genau vorstellen, wie das Quellenverzeichnis meiner Arbeit aussehen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Quellen:
> 
> -Lachmann


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch schon genau vorstellen, wie das Quellenverzeichnis meiner Arbeit aussehen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich helf doch gern bei deiner diplomarbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (16. Januar 2010)

Warum wird eigentlich "Google" als Buscher hier im Thread angezeigt? o0


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

lol xD
google guckt uns zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> welches konzert warste denn jetzt?



Nur so ein Band Contest... war aber ne gute Metal Band dabei xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nur so ein Band Contest... war aber ne gute Metal Band dabei xD



^^
vllt haste ja die neuen slayer live gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (16. Januar 2010)

So Leute ich geh mal off und lass mich von einer N24 Reportage in den Schlaf wiegen :>
Viel spaß beim weiterspamm0rn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

jo, hau rein ykon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ^^
> vllt haste ja die neuen slayer live gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ijh5cHd3ng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einzigstes Video xD

Und relativ alt


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

zieh ich mir morgen ma rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich begeb mich jetzt auchmal richtung bett ^^
nacht euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

So, hat noch wer Bock auf LoL nun? (ohne Live-Stream)


----------



## Kronas (16. Januar 2010)

hoi


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Abend Bin am Twinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend Bin am Twinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie jeden Abend... :X


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie jeden Abend... :X



HrHr Mein shami hald LVL durch inis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> HrHr Mein shami hald LVL durch inis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und Razyl sprach:
WoW ist †


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und Razyl sprach:
> WoW ist †



Nicht auf Destromath =3


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2010)

Who cares?


----------



## Kronas (16. Januar 2010)

was ist eig das verb zu fischbrot?


----------



## Rexo (16. Januar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen ^^_


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> was ist eig das verb zu fischbrot?



Fischbacken


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nicht auf Destromath =3



Das Spiel hängt nicht von seinen Servern ab....


----------



## Manoroth (16. Januar 2010)

guten abend *gähn*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Spiel hängt nicht von seinen Servern ab....



DUnd wow ist nicht ToT :x


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> DUnd wow ist nicht ToT :x



Hm... irgendwo schon... zumindest im Kern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm... irgendwo schon... zumindest im Kern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wen du meinst *meint das wow nicht tot ist*


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

Spielt hier irgendwer noch LoL? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spielt hier irgendwer noch LoL?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau spielt mit dem hippen razyl


----------



## Manoroth (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spielt hier irgendwer noch LoL?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo ich ab und an^^ aba enher selten


----------



## Rexo (16. Januar 2010)

_Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Razyl es gibt n Let´s Playr der sucht gegenspieler fur n LoL vidoe ^^_


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> genau spielt mit dem hippen razyl


=)



Manoroth schrieb:


> jo ich ab und an^^ aba enher selten


Mies, ganz mies... schäm dich Mano! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rexo schrieb:


> _Nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Einen was? oO


----------



## Rexo (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Einen was? oO








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JRfil5kOUQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kronas (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Einen was? oO



da gibts bei youtube nen kerl der videos von irgendwelchen gameboyspielen macht und den findet rexo toll und der sucht lol spieler


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Ohman Bald LvL 50 :x


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> da gibts bei youtube nen kerl der videos von irgendwelchen gameboyspielen macht und den findet rexo toll und der sucht lol spieler



Wir spielen doch nicht gegen Noobs.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> komisches Video


Das interessiert mich doch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kronas schrieb:


> da gibts bei youtube nen kerl der videos von irgendwelchen gameboyspielen macht und den findet rexo toll und der sucht lol spieler


Ahja...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Könnt ihr mal schauen ob das + geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glaube die haben was geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal schauen ob das + geht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei Kronas geht es... das reicht aus


----------



## Rexo (16. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2jq9wkcZ6B4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Januar 2010)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (16. Januar 2010)

Abend


----------



## Rexo (16. Januar 2010)

_Ich hab ne moglichkeit gefunden mier Kronas vom leib zu halten _


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Uhman inis amchen spaß ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2010)

Takeshiiiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (16. Januar 2010)

moin ihr spaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> moin ihr spaten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Moin du sparten


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

alle tot?


----------



## Death_Master (16. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XVYZ59u5U-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manoroth (16. Januar 2010)

Death_Master schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




*würg*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *würg*



100% recht Geb >_>


----------



## Tabuno (16. Januar 2010)

Neuer PC... <3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Neuer PC... <3




GZ


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Neuer PC... <3






meer Infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (16. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *würg*



OMG! Mir war sowieso schon schlecht und jetzt hab ich es endgültig rausgelassen...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> OMG! Mir war sowieso schon schlecht und jetzt hab ich es endgültig rausgelassen...



Lass es raus Los lass alles raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Lass es raus Los lass alles raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du es wegputzt, gerne!


----------



## Tabuno (16. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> meer Infos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Windows 7 ist toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Nö.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *würg*



*Halb Tot umfall*

Kennt ihr das ORIGINAL von durch den Monsun^^?  Ich mein jetzt nicht den remix oder die bearbeitete version,sondern von Bill gesungen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaxIk5_mHcE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

OMG TH >_>


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

dumdumdumdumdum...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG TH >_>



Jep die beschissenste band der welt.


zomg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mGBaXPlri8
macht mich depri...ich bin jetzt voll traurig )=


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Hört auf euch sowas anzuhören >_>


----------



## Manoroth (16. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W9qtXiG97_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> dumdumdumdumdum...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich deinen Post hier so lese, ich muss noch icq runterladen.. -.-


----------



## Manoroth (16. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Jep die beschissenste band der welt.
> 
> 
> zomg
> ...





in russisch (also original sprache) klingts wesentlich besser

mehr gefühl und so


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn ich deinen Post hier so lese, ich muss noch icq runterladen.. -.-


Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anstatt man sich nen einfaches backup macht :X



Manoroth schrieb:


> in russisch (also original sprache) klingts wesentlich besser
> 
> mehr gefühl und so


je nachdem, ob man die russische Sprache gern hört


----------



## Tabuno (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso, jetzt ist endlich der ganze Crap weg den ich eh nicht mehr brauche und den Rest den ich brauche hab ich heute noch installiert an dem Abend. =)


----------



## Manoroth (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> je nachdem, ob man die russische Sprache gern hört




naja die sprache an sich finde ich so... naja

aber die gefühle kommen einfach besser rüber da es halt ihre muttersprache ist und so


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wieso, jetzt ist endlich der ganze Crap weg den ich eh nicht mehr brauche und den Rest den ich brauche hab ich heute noch installiert an dem Abend. =)



Man kann sich ein backup machen, von dem Zeug, was man brauch.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

LoL man das LVL sucktn bissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (16. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-vcd95yxQxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



PEW!


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw?
Bist du da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jigsaw?
> Bist du da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GLEICH KOMMT ER MIT DEM BOBBYCAR IN DEN ZIMMER GEFAHREN!


----------



## H2OTest (16. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> GLEICH KOMMT ER MIT DEM BOBBYCAR IN DEN ZIMMER GEFAHREN!



*hup* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

LOLOLOL^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jigsaw?
> Bist du da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (16. Januar 2010)

N'Abääänd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

Endlich ist mein Blog (fast) perfekt -- nur noch der ganz neue Header \o/


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Endlich ist mein Blog (fast) perfekt -- nur noch der ganz neue Header \o/



Sieht gut aus... aber jetzt hast du 2 Suchleisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und das mitm Header hab ich dir gesagt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Endlich ist mein Blog (fast) perfekt -- nur noch der ganz neue Header \o/



Sieht nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus... aber jetzt hast du 2 Suchleisten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist nur gerade Test 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, ich hab dir ja die Pixel gesagt 
zum anderen: Kannst du, in meiner SIgnatur verwendetes, Banner auf 205x110 bringen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Achja HERTHA BSC 3:0 GEWONNEN OLE OLE OLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist nur gerade Test
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Echt? Muss ich nochmal nachschauen... gar nicht gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das mitm Banner mach ich dir gleich

Soll da auch noch was drauf bzw das Razyl Gaming etwas mehr in die Mitte?

Btw neue Sig- feedback pls


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Echt? Muss ich nochmal nachschauen... gar nicht gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Header muss nur eine Breite von 960 px haben. Höhe ist völlig egal, sollte aber ähnlich hoch sein, wie jetzt.

Razyl-Gaming (mit Bindestrich)
Reviews, Previews und Artikel zu Spiele

Mir gefällt die Sig, wenn auch etwas zuviel blau :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

ich Bräuchte auch ne sigi bild Mit meinem Silver Dragon und meinem Namen drauf =(


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Header muss nur eine Breite von 960 px haben. Höhe ist völlig egal, sollte aber ähnlich hoch sein, wie jetzt.
> 
> Razyl-Gaming (mit Bindestrich)
> Reviews, Previews und Artikel zu Spiele
> ...



Ich meinte damit eig ob beim banner der Text etwas mehr in die Mitte sollte.


Und ich glaube ich muss die Bluttropfen wegnehmen oder den Text drauf setzen- was ist dir lieber? Sonst sieht es zu zusammengequetscht aus.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit eig ob beim banner der Text etwas mehr in die Mitte sollte.
> 
> 
> Und ich glaube ich muss die Bluttropfen wegnehmen oder den Text drauf setzen- was ist dir lieber? Sonst sieht es zu zusammengequetscht aus.



1. Mach ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Blutstropfen nicht ganz wegnehmen, passt eigentlich zu DA:O


----------



## H2OTest (16. Januar 2010)

Jigsam soll der bg eine bemalte wand sein? dan finde ich das die blauen linien nicht mit in die lücken gehen


----------



## Rexo (16. Januar 2010)

_Mir is Langweilig ^^_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Is hier wer der Sigis machen kann? =(


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHC9w7pCIMQ

Irgendwie ein cooler Song.


----------



## Breakyou (16. Januar 2010)

ist das verrückt..ich bin in Mw2 einem 1vs1 käfigkampf gejoint und hab 1 kill gemacht und bin instant 70 geworden O.o
war bei meinem kumpel auch so :O


----------



## Tabuno (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Achja HERTHA BSC 3:0 GEWONNEN OLE OLE OLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe


hey das geht ab hertha steigt niemals ab


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

Ich hasse es... wieder das Thema resetten :X


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Januar 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Jigsam soll der bg eine bemalte wand sein? dan finde ich das die blauen linien nicht mit in die lücken gehen



Nö sollte keine Wand sein. Weiss aber nicht ganz, was du mit blauen lienen meinst. 







> Is hier wer der Sigis machen kann? =(



Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht allzu schlecht bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ist das verrückt..ich bin in Mw2 einem 1vs1 käfigkampf gejoint und hab 1 kill gemacht und bin instant 70 geworden O.o
> war bei meinem kumpel auch so :O



von lvl 0 auf 70 O_o


----------



## Rexo (16. Januar 2010)

_mm..wie finmdet ihr eigentlich meine sig hab noch ne 2te in Phetto ^^_


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

So
Es ist vollbracht!
Habt ihr noch irgendwelche großartigen Ideen für die Seite? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun nur noch Partner-Seiten scuhen hmm


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Januar 2010)

Hmm also ich bin mit dem Resultat nicht zufrieden... ist einfach zu wenig Platz :/







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll ich nochma was neues machen? ;D


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hmm also ich bin mit dem Resultat nicht zufrieden... ist einfach zu wenig Platz :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moment... die größe stimmt nicht, das war die alte =/
Ich sag dir gleich die neue


----------



## Rexo (16. Januar 2010)

_SO n neuer Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fnSyodM-vAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Firun (16. Januar 2010)

einen schönen Abend wünsch ich euch allen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> einen schönen Abend wünsch ich euch allen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nabend


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw?
Das Bild muss 650x250 werden =)


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jigsaw?
> Das Bild muss 650x250 werden =)


Ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (16. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> einen schönen Abend wünsch ich euch allen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



morgen^^


wie viele verwarnungen hab ich eigentlich?^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> morgen^^
> 
> 
> wie viele verwarnungen hab ich eigentlich?^^



Warscheinlich 0. Ich glaube dir werden nach 30 Tagen oder so wieder gelöscht.


----------



## Rexo (16. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> einen schönen Abend wünsch ich euch allen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Nabend Firun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Warscheinlich 0. Ich glaube dir werden nach 30 Tagen oder so wieder gelöscht.



ich glaube da glaubst du falsch =/


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich glaube da glaubst du falsch =/



Zam sagt da was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zam sagt da was anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



echt Dan müsste ich ja auf verwahnungs stufe 0 sein ?


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> echt Dan müsste ich ja auf verwahnungs stufe 0 sein ?



Tjo... k.A...


----------



## Arosk (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> echt Dan müsste ich ja auf verwahnungs stufe 0 sein ?



Ich hab eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo... k.A...




ich verduche grade zam im IRC zu fragen =/


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich glaube da glaubst du falsch =/





ZAM schrieb:


> Verwarnungen die älter als 30 Tage sind, verschwinden automatisch.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66S8nqYWVM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (16. Januar 2010)

Dann muß man ja brutAL viel anstellen damit man gebann0rzed wird, oder?

http://www.esl.eu//de/css/gather/6356576/ <- GOGO!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Geht dan auch die verwahnungsstuffe wieder runter? :O


----------



## Firun (16. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dann muß man ja brutAL viel anstellen damit man gebann0rzed wird, oder?
> 
> http://www.esl.eu//de/css/gather/6356576/ <- GOGO!



Ich denke nicht Tim, das wird wohl noch geändert damit nicht alle denken sie können hier alle 30 Tage durch drehen


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Januar 2010)

@Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Bin aber immer noch nicht ganz zufrieden mit dem Bild :/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht Tim, das wird wohl noch geändert damit nicht alle denken sie können hier alle 30 Tage durch drehen



Aber heißt das jetzt mit dem Forum update is jeder wieder Clean geworden?


----------



## Firun (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Aber heißt das jetzt mit dem Forum update is jeder wieder Clean geworden?




nein,Arosk hat 2/5  du bist immer noch bei 3/5


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> nein,Arosk hat 2/5 du bist immer noch bei 3/5



und die werden in 30 tagen gelöscht?  oder wie soll ich das verstehn? O_o


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> nein,Arosk hat 2/5  du bist immer noch bei 3/5



Ich hab 0/5   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> @Razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich finds super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 siehe Blog -- passt so


----------



## Firun (16. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> und die werden in 30 tagen gelöscht?  oder wie soll ich das verstehn? O_o



Die erste Verwarnung bei dir ist vom 15 August `09 also die ist noch da,  von daher schauen wir mal was in 30 Tagen noch da ist.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich finds super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok, freut mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






E/ So wird aber das Wort Gaming verdeckt... soll ichs noch ein bisschen hochschieben?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Die erste Verwarnung bei dir ist vom 15 August `09 also die ist noch da, von daher schauen wir mal was in 30 Tagen noch da ist.



okay =/


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2010)

Fehlt nur noch da Header


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

habe Übrigens neueres Bild in meinem Mybuffed Profiel


----------



## Manoroth (16. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Die erste Verwarnung bei dir ist vom 15 August `09 also die ist noch da, von daher schauen wir mal was in 30 Tagen noch da ist.



und wie viele verwarnungen hab ich?^^ will das jetzt auch ma wissen^^ hab kp mehr^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2010)

Hm, ich steh bei 4/5 -- ergo, ich kann noch einmal mist bauen... gut gut...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Januar 2010)

@Razyl



Jigsaw schrieb:


> E/ So wird aber das Wort Gaming verdeckt... soll ichs noch ein bisschen hochschieben?



Falls es dich stört könntest du sonst diesen nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da wird der Text bestimmt nicht verdeckt.


----------



## Tabuno (17. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> nein,Arosk hat 2/5 du bist immer noch bei 3/5


Und ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Und ich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du wurdest doch schon ein paar mal permabanned?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (17. Januar 2010)

Kann mir hier jemand sagen ob die WoW-Server gerade laufen, ich kann mich nämlich nicht einloggen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Kann mir hier jemand sagen ob die WoW-Server gerade laufen, ich kann mich nämlich nicht einloggen.



also Destromath Läuft bin nämlich drauf ^^


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2010)

Kann es sein, dass Lastfm ohne zu zahlen ziemlich sinnlos ist?


----------



## Tabuno (17. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Lastfm ohne zu zahlen ziemlich sinnlos ist?


Jep, die Lieder die man wirklich hören will kann man sich nicht holen...


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2010)

_Ich bin und bleibe bei o/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

ich will die verwahnungen wieder los werden =(


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Jep, die Lieder die man wirklich hören will kann man sich nicht holen...



Also ich kann da auch keine andere Lieder hören.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Januar 2010)

Kann man als Mod eig Verwarnungen kriegen bzw fallen die weg, wenn man Mod wird?    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Kann man als Mod eig Verwarnungen kriegen bzw fallen die weg, wenn man Mod wird?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ein mod muss ein Vorbild sein ergo darf ein mod niemals verwanungen habe glaube ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2010)

_Mods mussen sich denke ich auch an verwarnungen halten nur kirgen die die dan denke ich von Zam oder so _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mods mussen sich denke ich auch an verwarnungen halten nur kirgen die die dan denke ich von Zam oder so _



Ne, die verwarnen sich selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2010)

_Ich bin off gn8 ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2010)

Ich geh mal schlafen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

nacht rexo =/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Und ancht Razyl =/ Ey nicht alle abhauen =/


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich bin off gn8 ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Razyl schrieb:


> Ich geh mal schlafen



Gute Nacht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=27TMSAr2e6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

So wers noch alles hier? :O


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und ancht Razyl =/ Ey nicht alle abhauen =/



Keine Angst, ich bin noch hier :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Keine Angst, ich bin noch hier :>



wenigstens einer noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Und was machst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (17. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht Tim, das wird wohl noch geändert damit nicht alle denken sie können hier alle 30 Tage durch drehen



Ok, Struppi, danke für den Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo hab ich aber die andere Verwarnung her? Ich hab nur eine bekommen durch diesen sinnlosen Thread :O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ok, Struppi, danke für den Hinweis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die hat dirn mod aus langeweile gegeben :x


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Und was machst du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


The big Lebowski schauen- ich habe den film natürlich ganz legal gekauft ;>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> The big Lebowski schauen- ich habe den film natürlich ganz legal gekauft ;>



jo natürlich ;P


----------



## Arosk (17. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> die hat dirn mod aus langeweile gegeben :x



Wo? *QQ* ich hab nur einmal was BÖSES getan!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wo? *QQ* ich hab nur einmal was BÖSES getan!



Tja :x


----------



## Arosk (17. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Tja :x



Liegts vllt. an meinem Bild?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Liegts vllt. an meinem Bild?


Bestimmt!





Was macht ihr so?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Liegts vllt. an meinem Bild?



Das wirds Wohl sei nCarch oder oso hats Gemacht und sich dan geärgert das sein downlaod abgebrochen ist :>


----------



## Arosk (17. Januar 2010)

Ich ess nimm2 Frucht+Joghurt und warte bis das CSS Gather voll wird.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich ess nimm2 Frucht+Joghurt und warte bis das CSS Gather voll wird.



Viel spaß wen dir Schlecht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Januar 2010)

Tag und Tschüss.

Das neue und verbessewrte Forum fühlt sich noch komisch an... muss mich zuerst an meine neue Umgebung gewöhnen (Fühl mich wie ein Wildtier, das im Reservat gesundgepflegt wurde, und nun in die Wildniss wieder ausgesetzt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Arosk (17. Januar 2010)

es kommt schon langsam.... *Grml* *KNURR* 

was passiert ... mit... mir? *ARGHHHH*



*Haare sprießen aus Arosk und er bekommt einen dritten Arm*

ooomgmg ich bin... *ARHGHHGGG* WÜRG*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag und Tschüss.
> 
> Das neue und verbessewrte Forum fühlt sich noch komisch an... muss mich zuerst an meine neue Umgebung gewöhnen (Fühl mich wie ein Wildtier, das im Reservat gesundgepflegt wurde, und nun in die Wildniss wieder ausgesetzt wird
> 
> ...



Du hastn knall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Du hastn knall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RsEl-GIi7tE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hrhr xD


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Januar 2010)

So geh nun auch mal pennen. N8


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> So geh nun auch mal pennen. N8



wieso geht ihr alle jetzt schon schlafen habter morgen schule oder was *fg*


----------



## Arosk (17. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gt5cKnUrcGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Oh einer is noch da :>


----------



## Zonalar (17. Januar 2010)

natürlich nur weil du mich beleidigt hast!


----------



## Arosk (17. Januar 2010)

mir ist schlecht...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> natürlich nur weil du mich beleidigt hast!



habe ich gar nicht =(



Arosk schrieb:


> mir ist schlecht...



was habe ich dir gesagt??? WAS HABE ICH DIR GESAGT???


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> mir ist schlecht...



Als mirs das letzte mal schlecht war hab ich schwallartig aufs Bett gekotzt und mir war 3 Tage assischlecht und ichk ontne fast nix essen :/.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Als mirs das letzte mal schlecht war hab ich schwallartig aufs Bett gekotzt und mir war 3 Tage assischlecht und ichk ontne fast nix essen :/.



das schlafen musste ja toll sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Liegts vllt. an meinem Bild?



Meinst du dein Avatar? Keine Ahnung. Immer wenn ich ihn anzeigen lassen will und alt F4 drücke, stürzt mein Browser ab. 

http://www.viddler.c...eos/393/41.628/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das schlafen musste ja toll sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab nur des Müsli von morgens Rausgekotzt. Es sah irgendwie wie net halb verdaut aus. Ballaststoffe eben.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Meinst du dein Avatar? Keine Ahnung. Immer wenn ich ihn anzeigen lassen will und alt F4 drücke, stürzt mein Browser ab.
> 
> http://www.viddler.c...eos/393/41.628/



Hat der da rein geka*** ? ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab nur des Müsli von morgens Rausgekotzt. Es sah irgendwie wie net halb verdaut aus. Ballaststoffe eben.



Müssli is ungesund FLEISCH <3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

ich stehe in 7 stunden schon wieder auf :x


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich stehe in 7 stunden schon wieder auf :x


da bin ich froh das ich ausschlafen kann O:


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> da bin ich froh das ich ausschlafen kann O:



ich machs freiwillig ich könnte auch ausschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich machs freiwillig ich könnte auch ausschlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da sind die Astlöcher noch feucht hrhr.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Da sind die Astlöcher noch feucht hrhr.



Da wird der shami weiter gelevelt :x


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Da wird der shami weiter gelevelt :x


da stellt man sich den wecker auf 8uhr? 
steht auf?
setzt sich vorm pc und levelt?
da schlaf ich doch lieber....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> da stellt man sich den wecker auf 8uhr?
> steht auf?
> setzt sich vorm pc und levelt?
> da schlaf ich doch lieber....



HrHr Lieber so als schule schwänzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> HrHr Lieber so als schule schwänzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oder lieber keine schule schänzen und ausschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> oder lieber keine schule schänzen und ausschlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm sicher schlaf ich morgen eh weiter >_>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Jetz thier in theard schauen aber nix schreiben so haben wirs doch gerne D:


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Jetz thier in theard schauen aber nix schreiben so haben wirs doch gerne D:


psst^^ zu müde um ENTER taste zu finden ._.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> psst^^ zu müde um ENTER taste zu finden ._.



dann sag nacht und geh schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> dann sag nacht und geh schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da müste ich mich ja bewegen^^

nene hab noch paar minuten 
will ja nich schon in 7stunden aufstehn XD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> da müste ich mich ja bewegen^^
> 
> nene hab noch paar minuten
> will ja nich schon in 7stunden aufstehn XD



Pfff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Januar 2010)

is so.. aber denke werde wohl auch iwann schlaffen gehn...
wenn nich mach ihc rnd ini mit meinen chars XD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> is so.. aber denke werde wohl auch iwann schlaffen gehn...
> wenn nich mach ihc rnd ini mit meinen chars XD



Oh LoL ^^


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Oh LoL ^^


drückst du immer f5 um schnell dannach was zu schreiben XD?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> drückst du immer f5 um schnell dannach was zu schreiben XD?^^



Nö ic hhabe nur ganz viele tabs offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nö ic hhabe nur ganz viele tabs offen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nich nur du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man ey das upploads immer so lang dauern >.<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> nich nur du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hachja Roccat erstmal in eine Gift Grüne farbe Gestelt Das leuchtet so toll


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Januar 2010)

so erstmal noch ne folge gurren lagann guckn^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> so erstmal noch ne folge gurren lagann guckn^^



und ich geh gleich schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> und ich geh gleich schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sign^^ bin weg XD oder so jetz 
dann gleich^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> sign^^ bin weg XD oder so jetz
> dann gleich^^



Ich höre noch technobase.fm Wegen der live Übertragung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Januar 2010)

^so folge 24 fertig, ich bin ma im bett gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ^so folge 24 fertig, ich bin ma im bett gn8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

So ich sage auch schonmal gute nacht ich gehe jetzt nach Dj Manian Schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Januar 2010)

omg omg bleach ist so unglaublich geil^^ Wie findet ihr meine neue sig?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil, du magst doch auch Seether oder?


----------



## mookuh (17. Januar 2010)

abend


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2010)

Einmal neuer Blog
Einmal Star Trek Online Blog...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Januar 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Manoroth (17. Januar 2010)

guten abend die herren (und damen falls anwesend)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Jap, sehr sogar
> 
> wieso?



Ich mag sie auch sehr <3.
Das Album Karma and effect is ja wohl mal super mega hyper epic :O.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Januar 2010)

pah versuchst jetzt fans anzuwerben? Wie billig >.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Januar 2010)

ahoi ladys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> pah versuchst jetzt fans anzuwerben? Wie billig >.<



Nö. Der hat mal unter Liewblingslieder Seether the Gift gepostet :O.
Seether 2
Evanscence 1
Ich kann mich gar net entscheiden welches von den Liedern am besten sit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Meine Favoriten:
The Gift
World falls away
because of me
truth
given
burrito


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> pah versuchst jetzt fans anzuwerben? Wie billig >.<


meinst du mich?



Lekraan schrieb:


> da bin ich!



Schade...


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> du in msn eben .... xD



was warn das da fürn verein? xDDDDD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Aber ich glaube das beste is doch in meinen Augen simplest mistake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> meinst du mich?
> 
> 
> 
> Schade...



neee alkopop^^
JUHU Der scheiss byakuya kuchiki hat eins auf die fresse bekommen <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> alle aus der berufsschule.. xD



oha xD
mein beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> die meisten sind ganz cool drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich gemerkt xD


Khorhiil schrieb:


> danke xD



bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. Januar 2010)

@ Razyl kann dir bei deinem STO blog zustimmen...
	Vorallem auch die Bodenkämpfe sind öhm naja ...


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> @ Razyl kann dir bei deinem STO blog zustimmen...
> Vorallem auch die Bodenkämpfe sind öhm naja ...



Sie sind einfach nur mies...
Btw: Du kannst den Blogeintrag auch super auf meinen Blog kommentieren :X


----------



## Tabuno (17. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Einmal neuer Blog
> Einmal Star Trek Online Blog...


Was muss ich beim ICQ Konto eingeben? :< Meine Nummer oder was? Ich glaub ich muss mir einen neuen Account machen.. alles vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Was muss ich beim ICQ Konto eingeben? :< Meine Nummer oder was? Ich glaub ich muss mir einen neuen Account machen.. alles vergessen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja klar deine ICQ-Nummer oO


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Born To be wild is zu göttlich xD


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2010)

_Nabend ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wijj427JhnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Ohman ich kann nicht mehr xD


----------



## Lekraan (17. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ohman ich kann nicht mehr xD



so witzig? Oo


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtuberepeat.com/watch/?v=JEA9_IgY4Ic <--- zomfg xD


----------



## dragon1 (17. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> und ich bin ihnen nach dem treffen interessenhalber mal gefolgt und fand sie dann schließlich ohne ausrüstung zusammen auf einem bett in einem verstecktem fleckchen von darnassus gefunden...





kronas der spanner !


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> so witzig? Oo




so fertig is der film echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja mein shami is lvl 50 \o/


----------



## dragon1 (17. Januar 2010)

gz (= mein ele is 30 geworden heute


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> gz (= mein ele is 30 geworden heute



Danke und gleichfals Gz ^^


----------



## Lekraan (17. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> so fertig is der film echt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meiner ist 66 \m/


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2010)

http://my.buffed.de/groups/2525/view/
Ich mag Skatero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> schmerzt die rosette schon? xD



Lern lesen...
bzw. lern die Wortbedeutungen auswendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> schmerzt die rosette schon? xD



:>


----------



## mookuh (17. Januar 2010)

alle in die Fanclubs :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Januar 2010)

bin weg nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> alle in die Fanclubs :O


No!



DER schrieb:


> bin weg nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nacht


----------



## mookuh (17. Januar 2010)

nacht lachmann


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2010)

_gn8 Nachtschwarmer bin ma in ruhe Bayonetta zocken ^^_


----------



## Lekraan (17. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _gn8 Nachtschwarmer bin ma in ruhe Bayonetta zocken ^^_



Was fürn ding? is das für konsole?


----------



## Edou (17. Januar 2010)

aloha!!


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> ne, irgend son billiger devil may cry abklatsch xD



Fail...
es ist für Konsole


----------



## Lekraan (17. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fail...
> es ist für Konsole



wie ich vermutet hatte!


----------



## Manoroth (17. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P39ODhukOMM


hier was für alle die es interessiert was gothic überhaupt is^^ oder für die die gerne dumme sprüche über goth machen ohne drüber nach zu denken was die genau sind^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fail...
> es ist für Konsole



Klappe. Er failed niemals. er mag Seether also kann er gar nicht failen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## mookuh (17. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Klappe. Er failed niemals. er mag Seether also kann er gar nicht failen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch er kann!


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> was redest du? xD
> hab ich das bestritten?
> ...
> 
> okay, das "ne" ist unnötig aber unbewusst *gg*



Tja... pech, es steht da ...


----------



## mookuh (17. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Klappe. Er failed niemals. er mag Seether also kann er gar nicht failen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch er kann!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Doch er kann!



Fail! Doppelpost, trotz 20 sek Sperre.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=P39ODhukOMM
> 
> 
> hier was für alle die es interessiert was gothic überhaupt is^^ oder für die die gerne dumme sprüche über goth machen ohne drüber nach zu denken was die genau sind^^



Bist du denn einer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Musst mal mit einem ins kino gehen .... die tussen kaufen 4 flaschen bier und gehen da rein. zumindest hab ich das so erlebt Oo
Seid ihr alle so biersüchtig?


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Klappe. Er failed niemals. er mag Seether also kann er gar nicht failen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wir failen alle! er auch!



Razyl schrieb:


> Tja... pech, es steht da ...



Tja André, Pech du noob


----------



## mookuh (17. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Fail! Doppelpost, trotz 20 sek Sperre.



nichts ist unmöglich


----------



## Lekraan (17. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Uiah, dass is ja derbe..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Drück mal bei meinem post auf das grüne plus unten rechts xD
ich klicks auch bei dir an


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2010)

http://my.buffed.de/groups/2524/view/
Cooler Club. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/groups/2524/view/
> Cooler Club.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast das PW vergessen!!!11


----------



## mookuh (17. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/groups/2524/view/
> Cooler Club.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die ganzen fangruppen schießen auch wie pilze aus dem boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> du hast das PW vergessen!!!11



Die Leute hier sind unwürdig. *lach*

PS: Scherz.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Morgen schule BAh D:


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2010)

http://my.buffed.de/groups/2526/view/

ist eh der coolste club!


----------



## Manoroth (17. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Bist du denn einer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jo ich bin einer^^ und joa manche trinken schon gern bier^^ und manche auch seeehr viel (gehöre auch dazu^^)

is wohl was was wir von den metalheads ham^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo ich bin einer^^ und joa manche trinken schon gern bier^^ und manche auch seeehr viel (gehöre auch dazu^^)
> 
> is wohl was was wir von den metalheads ham^^



*Warum ein Bier besser als eine Frau ist
*
* Auf einer Party verschwindet ein Bier nicht mit anderen Bieren.

 * Bei einem Bier weiß man vorher auf den Pfennig genau, was es kosten wird.

 * Bier schaut am morgen genauso wie am Abend aus.

 * Bier schmeckt einfach gut.

 * Bier weint nicht, es blubbert.

 * Bier kommt immer in Sechserpacks....

 * Bieretiketten kann man einfach von der Flasche abziehen.

 * Bieretiketten kommen nicht eimal im Jahr aus der Mode.

 * Bieretiketten sind im Preis schon enthalten.

 * Bierflecken kann man auswaschen.

 * Bist du mit einem Bier fertig, macht dich der Gedanke an ein anderes Bier nicht krank.

 * Dicke, volle Biere sind um so besser.

 * Du brauchst ein Bier nicht zu waschen, bevor es gut schmeckt.

 * Du kannst dir sicher sein, du bist der Erste, der das Bier hat.

 * Du kannst ein Bier mit deinenen Freunden teilen.

 * Du kannst mehr als ein Bier pro Nacht haben, ohne dich schuldig zu fühlen.

 * Du wirst nie Bieretiketten auf der Wange haben......

 * Ein Bier ärgert dich nicht.

 * Ein Bier bekommt keine Krämpfe.

 * Ein Bier beschwert sich nicht, das Sicherheitsgurte weh tun.

 * Ein Bier beschwert sich nicht, wenn du es irgendwo mithinnimmst.

 * Ein Bier braucht man nicht auszuführen und zu bewirten.

 * Ein Bier braucht nicht viel Platz im WC.

 * Ein Bier bringt dich nicht dazu, den Müll rauszubringen.

 * Ein Bier bringt dich auch nicht dazu, den Rasen zu mähen.

 * Ein Bier bringt dich nicht dazu, Einkaufen zu gehen.

 * Ein Bier bringt dich nicht dazu, etwas vegetarisches zu essen, das einfach scheiße schmeckt.

 * Ein Bier denkt nicht Fußball sei bescheuert aus was weiß ich für Gründen.

 * Ein Bier erhebt kein Geschrei wegen Kleinigkeiten, wie einer hochgeklappten Klobrille.

 * Ein Bier fragt nicht danach, das Fernsehprogramm zu wechseln.

 * Ein Bier geht nicht fremd.

 * Ein Bier geht schnell runter.

 * Ein Bier hört dir immer geduldig zu und streitet niemals.

 * Ein Bier hat keine Moral.

 * Ein Bier hat keine Mutter.

 * Ein Bier hat keinen Rechtsanwalt.

 * Ein Bier hat man sehr leicht bei der Hand.

 * Ein Bier hat nie kalte Hände oder Füße.

 * Ein Bier hat oft mehr ahnung von Computern als eine Frau......

 * Ein Bier hat nie Kopfschmerzen.

 * Ein Bier ist immer bereit, das Haus rechtzeitig zur Party zu verlassen.

 * Ein Bier ist immer feucht.

 * Ein Bier ist nie übergewichtig.

 * Ein Bier kümmert es nicht, das du lügst, wenn du Penthouse deiner Aussage nach "nur wegen der Artikel" liest.

 * Ein Bier kümmert sich nicht um Manieren.

 * Ein Bier kümmerts nich, Chuck Norris oder Charles Bronson - Filme zu sehen.

 * Ein Bier kümmerts nicht, schmutzig zu werden.

 * Ein Bier kümmerts nicht, wann du heimkommst.

 * Ein Bier kann "Vergaser" sicher besser buchstabieren alls eine Frau.

 * Ein Bier kann dir keine Krankheiten wie Herpes zufügen.

 * Ein Bier kann keinen Unfall mit deinem Wagen bauen.

 * Ein Bier kann man den ganzen Monat genießen.

 * Ein Bier kauft nie Autos mit Automatikgetriebe.

 * Ein Bier kommt nie zu spät.

 * Ein Bier kostet nie mehr als 5 Dollar und wird dich nie durstig lassen.

 * Ein Bier lügt nie.

 * Ein Bier lebt nicht mit seiner Mutter zusammen.

 * Ein Bier macht dich nicht schlapp.

 * Ein Bier nennt dich nicht sexistisches Schwein, nur weil du Dobermann statt Doberperson sagst.

 * Ein Bier raucht nicht im Auto.

 * Ein Bier sagt nich, du könnest in Gefängnis kommen, weil du ein ein Fußballspiel ohne ausdrückliche Genehmigung der dafür zuständigen Stellen auf Video aufzeichnest.

 * Ein Bier sagt nie Nein.

 * Ein Bier schaut nicht regelmäßig bei dir vorbei.

 * Ein Bier schleppt dich sicher nicht zur Kirche.

 * Ein Bier schreit nicht rum.

 * Ein Bier spielt nicht einmal im Monat verrückt.

 * Ein Bier stört es nicht, die Kinder zu wecken.

 * Ein Bier stört es nicht, wenn jemand das Zimmer betritt.

 * Ein Bier stört sich nicht an Gefühllosigkeit.

 * Ein Bier streitet nicht damit rum, Das es keinen Unterschied gäbe, ein unidentifiziertes Flugobjekt im Kriesengebiet abzuschießen oder ein Koreanisches Verkehrsflugzeug vom Himmel zu holen.

 * Ein Bier trägt keinen BH.

 * Ein Bier verbraucht nicht das gesamte Toilettenpapier.

 * Ein Bier verlangt nicht nach Gerechtigkeit.

 * Ein Bier verlangt nicht nach Gleichberechtigung.

 * Ein Bier würde deinen Wagen nie mit schlechtem Benzin volltanken mit der Begründung, das man dadurch die paar Pfennige spart.

 * Ein Bier wartet nicht auf Komplimente.

 * Ein Bier wartet immer geduldig im Wagen auf dich.

 * Ein Bier wechselt nicht seine Meinung.

 * Ein Bier wird dich nicht dazu bringen, einen schwedischen Film zu gucken.

 * Ein Bier wird dich nicht dazu bringen, vom Einkaufen Tampons mitzubringen.

 * Ein Bier wird nicht sauer, wenn du andere Biere in deine Nähe läßt.

 * Ein Bier ist nicht verärgert, wenn du mit einer Fahne nach hause kommst.

 * Ein Bier wird nie den Satz benutzen "Iß - es ist sehr gesund" ( Gerade dieser Satz verdirbt so manchem den Appetit. )

 * Ein Bier wird nie eifersüchtig, wenn du ein anderes Bier nimmst.

 * Ein Bier wird nie mit deiner Kreditkarte abhauen.

 * Ein bier wird nie behaupten, diese Werbungen mit den Babies sind irgentwie "süß".

 * Ein Kater verschwindet wieder ....

 * Ein steriles Bier ist ein gutes Bier.

 * Ein Bier kümmert dein Fahrstil nicht.

 * Ein Bier kümmert es nicht, ob du einen fahren läßt.

 * Ein Bier kümmert es nicht, ob du die ganze Nacht am Computer verbringst.

 * Einige Biere ( z.B. St. Pauli Girl ) haben super Titten......

 * In ein Bier kann man sich leicht reinversetzen.

 * In einer Bar kannst du immer ein Bier mitnehmen.

 * Man kann ein Bier in aller Öffentlichkeit trinken.

 * Man kann sich außer Kopfschmerzen nicht von einem Bier einfangen.

 * Selbst ein eiskaltes Bier wird dich gewähren lassen.

 * Wenn du die Biersorte wechselst, brauchst du keinen Unterhalt zu zahlen.

 * Wenn du einen "5500 ccm V8" in der Nähe eines Biers erwähnst, denkt es sicher nicht an eine riesige Büchse Gemüsesaft.

 * Wenn du ein Bier gut genug trinkst, hast du immer ein gutes Gefühl im Kopf.

 * Wenn du ein Bier zuerst nur anschauen und später doch austrinken willst, erhebt es sicher kein Geschrei.

 * Wenn du mit einem Bier fertig bist, bekommst du immer noch Flaschenpfand.

 * Wenn du mit einem Bier fertig bist, mußt du nichts anderes tun, als die Flasche wegzuwerfen.

 * Wenn du mit einem Bier fertig bist, nimm das nächste.

 * Wenn ein Bier ausläuft, riecht es für eine Weile irgendwie gut......

 * Wenn ein Bier unten gelandet ist, wirft man es einfach weg.


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2010)

Wenn es schon um Bier geht, muss ich euch ewas mitteilen.

Ich habe heute das legendäre Duff Bier gefunden und gekauft.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo ich bin einer^^ und joa manche trinken schon gern bier^^ und manche auch seeehr viel (gehöre auch dazu^^)
> 
> is wohl was was wir von den metalheads ham^^



Ja ich war halt mit einer im Kino, 2012 anschauen ... In der Schule war se ganz normal angezogen ,... ich hab mir nichts böses dabei gedacht .... nett und brav sah se aus .... dann kommt die in nem schwazen fummel .... mir war das schon bissl peinlich ... und das shclmmste ja, nachm kino gehen wir in der stadt der straße entlang, eben zur tram .. und an solchen bänken vorbei, auf denen leute geseßen waren, und die macht ihre musik an ....

Agonoize ... und das recht laut ...

Hörst du auch so Zeug? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Januar 2010)

http://my.buffed.de/groups/2523/view/ <---- joint! :>


----------



## Manoroth (17. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ja ich war halt mit einer im Kino, 2012 anschauen ... In der Schule war se ganz normal angezogen ,... ich hab mir nichts böses dabei gedacht .... nett und brav sah se aus .... dann kommt die in nem schwazen fummel .... mir war das schon bissl peinlich ... und das shclmmste ja, nachm kino gehen wir in der stadt der straße entlang, eben zur tram .. und an solchen bänken vorbei, auf denen leute geseßen waren, und die macht ihre musik an ....
> 
> Agonoize ... und das recht laut ...
> 
> ...



xD

jo manchmal schon^^

aber auch metal (seether btw auch^^)

und auch sonst musik^^ beinahe alles n bisserl


----------



## mookuh (17. Januar 2010)

bin mal weg gn8


----------



## Lekraan (17. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> xD
> 
> jo manchmal schon^^
> 
> ...



Sie meinte: Was Musik angeht, ist MEtal unterstes Niveau.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> xD
> 
> jo manchmal schon^^
> 
> ...



Seether <3.
Ok, du hast ab sofort Ahnung :O.


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2010)

_So wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bayonetta hat ne neue wunder waffew ^^

Bayonetta is besser als DMC _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sie meinte: Was Musik angeht, ist MEtal unterstes Niveau.



Sie hat sicher alle Metalarten schon gehört und kann sie deshalb so gut bewerten *hust*


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (17. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _So wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HEy Rexo, darf ich in deinen Fanclub ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Seether!!! <3



Ich kann mich einfach net entscheiden, welches Lied von dem Album am besten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2010)

_Das wurde ich auch gerne mal machen <3
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yxE6H83Xw0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> HEy Rexo, darf ich in deinen Fanclub ?



_Wen du magst ^^ 

ICh Mache nacher n Inoffizielen Bayonetta Fanclub ^^_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn es schon um Bier geht, muss ich euch ewas mitteilen.
> 
> Ich habe heute das legendäre Duff Bier gefunden und gekauft.



Pic


----------



## Lekraan (17. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Seether <3.
> Ok, du hast ab sofort Ahnung :O.



Ich mag Seether auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zumindest die paar lieder ich hab bzw. kenn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich mag Seether auch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab bisher das Album Karma and Effect.
Das Album Finding Beauty in Negative Spaces (ich kenn eingie Leider shcon druf) müsste diese Woche kommen :/.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher das Album Karma and Effect.
> Das Album Finding Beauty in Negative Spaces (ich kenn eingie Leider shcon druf) müsste diese Woche kommen :/.



Naja, was Alben bei Seether angeht, muss ich passen, ich kenn nur einzelne Lieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich hab ALLE+Live Album unso^^



Ich will nur die letzten 2. Die reichen mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Fake it is soweit ich weiß am bekanntesten.


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Pic



Wie du willst. Kommt gleich.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich hab ALLE+Live Album unso^^



Na also, wenn ich Seether haben will dann geh ich zu aNdre


----------



## Manoroth (17. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sie meinte: Was Musik angeht, ist MEtal unterstes Niveau.



dann war sie wohl n cyber^^ auch agonoize spricht eher dafür

die haben meisten nix mehr mit den "richtigen" gothics zu tun ausser das sie halt (meist) schwarz rumlaufen (allerdings ham die auch öfters mal farben drin bei den outfits)


----------



## Lekraan (17. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich will nur die letzten 2. Die reichen mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das lied liebe ich <3


----------



## Lekraan (17. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dann war sie wohl n cyber^^ auch agonoize spricht eher dafür
> 
> die haben meisten nix mehr mit den "richtigen" gothics zu tun ausser das sie halt (meist) schwarz rumlaufen (allerdings ham die auch öfters mal farben drin bei den outfits)



Ne, war kein Cyber. Also um den Baum rum, hatte sie ein Korsette ... oder wie man das auch schreibt ^^
Das war rot 
Also ich kann kein Freund von Agonoize werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihre Freunde waren auch total komische Typen Oo


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Oh Sünde, hast du nich Disclaimer? Du brauchst ALLES!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach, bei den alten Sachen war er noch zu sehr abhängig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die Amy Lee war ein schlechter Einfluss für ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Erst ab Karma and Effect zöhlts^^.


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tada.

Edit: Ein bisschen gross.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Aber beim nächsten Schwung an CDs werd ich mir auch Disclaimer 1 und 2 zulegen.


----------



## Manoroth (17. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ne, war kein Cyber. Also um den Baum rum, hatte sie ein Korsette ... oder wie man das auch schreibt ^^
> Das war rot
> Also ich kann kein Freund von Agonoize werden
> 
> ...




http://image.hotdog.hu/_data/members2/258/353258/images/angelspit_3.jpg

das hier is was cyber mässiges^^

aber sie unterscheiden sich net gross von den normalen gothics 

nur manche sind wirklich knall bunt^^


----------



## Lekraan (17. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://image.hotdog....angelspit_3.jpg
> 
> das hier is was cyber mässiges^^
> 
> ...



Hast du vllt ein Bild von dir im Gothstyle? Würd mich auch mal interessieren ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> oi oi oi egal!!!!
> 
> aber isecht hammer das album.



Aber an Karma and Effect wirds wohl net drankommen. Des Album ist einfach... sehr sehr nah am Superlativ von perfekt.
Erstma muss Finding Beauty kommen, bevor ich mich den nächsten Alben widmen kann. Ich glaubde FBINS könnte auch epic werden :O.


----------



## Manoroth (17. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hast du vllt ein Bild von dir im Gothstyle? Würd mich auch mal interessieren ^^



nee^^ ich bin etwas sehr kamera scheu^^ wen man mich überhaupt erwischt dann meist nur noch n arm oder so^^


aber ich laufe relativ normal rum

halt schwarze hose, schwarzes T-shirt mit iwas drauf, schwarzer ledermantel der mir bis an die knöchel geht und new rock boots


----------



## Lekraan (17. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nee^^ ich bin etwas sehr kamera scheu^^ wen man mich überhaupt erwischt dann meist nur noch n arm oder so^^
> 
> 
> aber ich laufe relativ normal rum
> ...



Wie wird man eig zum Goth? Oo


----------



## Manoroth (17. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wie wird man eig zum Goth? Oo



naja bei mir wars so, das ich eigentlich schon immer die einstellung etc hatte von den goths, aber da ich in einem kleinen kaff aufgewachsen bin bin ich nie mit der bewegung in kontackt gekommen

vor 2 jahren ca hab ich dann wen kennengelern der aus der szene kommt und hab mich gleich wohl gefühlt^^

so bin ich dazu gekommen


----------



## Lekraan (17. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> naja bei mir wars so, das ich eigentlich schon immer die einstellung etc hatte von den goths, aber da ich in einem kleinen kaff aufgewachsen bin bin ich nie mit der bewegung in kontackt gekommen
> 
> vor 2 jahren ca hab ich dann wen kennengelern der aus der szene kommt und hab mich gleich wohl gefühlt^^
> 
> so bin ich dazu gekommen



Trägst auch so nen langen Mantel und lauter so schwazes zeugs?^^
Bin vorgestern an so nem laden für Goth und cyberoth vorbeigelaufen ... die kleidung macht einen echt sprachlos ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (17. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Trägst auch so nen langen Mantel und lauter so schwazes zeugs?^^
> Bin vorgestern an so nem laden für Goth und cyberoth vorbeigelaufen ... die kleidung macht einen echt sprachlos ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab oben geschriebn was ich so normal anhab^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Karma and Effect ist echt DAS Album schlechthin, einfach Bombe.
> 
> Finding Beauty find ich natürlich auch sehr geil, aber das schwächste Album.
> Der Stil gefällt mir einfach nich so wie bei Karma and Effects.



KaE ist das Beste. Jedes Lied hat irgendwie dasselbe geile drin, aber jeder Song is dennoch anders. Ich finde alle Lieder perfekt (bis auf Plastic man, das finde ich am schlechtesten).


----------



## Lekraan (17. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab oben geschriebn was ich so normal anhab^^



Ah ... überlesen ;>

...tjaajaa ... ich bin zufrieden mit meinem Death und Metalcore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (17. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ah ... überlesen ;>
> 
> ...tjaajaa ... ich bin zufrieden mit meinem Death und Metalcore
> 
> ...




ich fühle mich am wohlsten so^^

aber eben mehr brauch ich net^^ also ev noch n paar nieten beim mantel anbringen... und kauf mir bald noch n nietenhalsband


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4nigRT2KmCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Gleiche Meinung wie ich. Plastic Man is das schlechteste Lied von Seether
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich dachte so: wow, das geht über 8 Minuten. Nach 3 min wars nur noch Leerlauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Need *Homer ist*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Januar 2010)

Egal ich sage gute nacht muss um 5 uhr raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JztYpk_ko6c

Cooles Lied.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> sag auch gut nacht!
> 
> bis denn



Never Leave - Seether.
Alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (17. Januar 2010)

Nacht,ich geh rezzen.....CU!!1


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Zwei Kerkemeister unterhalten sich:
Wie viele Gefangene hast du?
3 und ein paar zerquetschte.

Wie nennt man eine Kastanie hitner Gittern?
Knastanie.

 F: Was ist braun und klopft an die Scheibe?
A: Kind im Backofen.

 F: Und was ist rot und liegt in der Ecke?
A: Kleinkind, das an der Rasierklinge lutscht.

Geht ein kleines Maedchen mit einem Kinderschaender in den Wald und fängt an zu jammern: "Hier ist es so dunkel und ich habe Angst". Sagt der Kinderschänder: "Du hast gut reden. Ich muss nachher noch alleine zurück laufen."

Sitzen zwei Hundehaufen auf der Mauer und rauchen einen Joint. Da kommt ein Dünnschiss vorbei und fragt: "Darf ich auch mal ziehen?", sagt der eine Hundehaufen: "Ne, das ist nur was für harte".


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Januar 2010)

ich geh mal pennen

btw: das neue design suckt derbe! :/


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2010)

MIR IS LANGWEILIG!!!


----------



## Manoroth (17. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> MIR IS LANGWEILIG!!!



willkommen im club^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Januar 2010)

mir auch, darum geh ich doch ma gleich ins bett^^


----------



## CharlySteven (18. Januar 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> mir auch, darum geh ich doch ma gleich ins bett^^


stimm dir zu..

bohr du hast genau 6000Beiträge^^


----------



## vonCarstein (18. Januar 2010)

och von langeweile kann ich nicht berichten, sitz hier grad schön auf der arbeit und hab noch gute 6 stunden vor mir - aber dann auch ne woche frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und vonn 6000 posts bin ich noch etwas entfernt *hust*, bin auch eher der stille mitleser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Januar 2010)

_Gerade auf Viva gehohrt 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Q-L3wj_HaMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur geil _


----------



## Manoroth (18. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gerade auf Viva gehohrt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jo unheilig is toll^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Januar 2010)

Fuck you I won´t do what you tell me.
Moin^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

moin


----------



## Edou (18. Januar 2010)

Hi...^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

Heute mal nur Werbung :

Guten Abend verehrte Mitschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Januar 2010)

Jungs, ich finde Megan Fox net geil :/.


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jungs, ich finde Megan Fox net geil :/.



So what?


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jungs, ich finde Megan Fox net geil :/.



ich auch nich mehr so ...


----------



## Edou (18. Januar 2010)

Ich noch nie =0


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (18. Januar 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin



moin dito


DER schrieb:


> ich auch nich mehr so ...



need foto, bin grad zu faul zu googeln ... :/


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> moin dito
> 
> 
> need foto, bin grad zu faul zu googeln ... :/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da isses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (18. Januar 2010)

Grade epichen raid auf destromath Gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2010)

hallo alle *Happy sei*


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend



Huhu Moo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2010)

hab zwar keinerlei ahnung warum, aber ich bin gerade dem RaZyl Fanclub beigetreten...und nein, ich bin nicht besoffen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die sieht ja scharf aus xD


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hab zwar keinerlei ahnung warum, aber ich bin gerade dem RaZyl Fanclub beigetreten...und nein, ich bin nicht besoffen.



Oh Noez!


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (18. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hab zwar keinerlei ahnung warum, aber ich bin gerade dem RaZyl Fanclub beigetreten...und nein, ich bin nicht besoffen.


Ich  hab auch nen Fanclub... :>


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



g0il


DER schrieb:


> die sieht ja scharf aus xD



schon


mookuh schrieb:


> sexy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> sexy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke xD


Lekraan schrieb:


> g0il
> 
> 
> schon
> ...




/sign


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2010)

vergiss es...du kannst nich so gut dissen und flamen, du hast ja nichtmal n eigenen Blog...


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

Wer hat jetzt alles einen Fanclub eig?


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

<--- fanclub haber 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (18. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ..und nein, ich bin nicht besoffen.



Ich denk' schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2010)

neee ich hab noch keinen...waere mir auch zu anstrengend.


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> vergiss es...du kannst nich so gut dissen und flamen, du hast ja nichtmal n eigenen Blog...


Ich kann dissen und flamen? Ich hab nen Blog? Verdammt, woher weißt du das alles? 



mookuh schrieb:


> Wer hat jetzt alles einen Fanclub eig?



<---


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2010)

geil0r tach.
Neue, coole Lederschuhe, neue schwarze stylische Jacke...


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hab zwar keinerlei ahnung warum, aber ich bin gerade dem RaZyl Fanclub beigetreten...und nein, ich bin nicht besoffen.



Mit 13 schon besoffen ... aus welchem Ghetto kommst du denn?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (18. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> vergiss es...du kannst nich so gut dissen und flamen, du hast ja nichtmal n eigenen Blog...


 Denkst du ;D






> Wer hat jetzt alles einen Fanclub eig?




<------------


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Mit 13 schon besoffen ... aus welchem Ghetto kommst du denn?


tu bisst tohf.


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> geil0r tach.
> Neue, coole Lederschuhe, neue schwarze stylische Jacke...



Neue rosa Boxershort... ups


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> <--- fanclub haber
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin ich drin



Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann dissen und flamen? Ich hab nen Blog? Verdammt, woher weißt du das alles?
> 
> 
> 
> <---



bin ich drin






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin einfach mal in alle aus icq gestern rein glaub


----------



## Rexo (18. Januar 2010)

_Casual brauche deine hilfe_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> geil0r tach.
> Neue, coole Lederschuhe, neue schwarze stylische Jacke...



Ich hab eh die geilsten Schuhe gefunden =).


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Neue rosa Boxershort... ups



STALKER!


woher weisst du das? Ach, ich sollte mir denken das dieser typ, der mich die ganze zeit verfolgt hatte nicht der Weinachtsmann ist-.-


----------



## Ykon (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Mit 13 schon besoffen ... aus welchem Ghetto kommst du denn?



er hat geschrieben, dass er nicht betrunken ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (18. Januar 2010)

*Freu* Lad' mir noch kurz die letzten paar Iron Maiden Songs aufs Itunes, dann ist meine Sammlung fast komplett.

Was ist ? @Rexo


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> er hat geschrieben, dass er nicht betrunken ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



deswegen denke ich, dass er es schon einmal war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> STALKER!
> 
> 
> woher weisst du das? Ach, ich sollte mir denken das dieser typ, der mich die ganze zeit verfolgt hatte nicht der Weinachtsmann ist-.-



Das hätt ich dir auch sagen können


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> deswegen denke ich, dass er es schon einmal war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne, ich habs nur dazu geschrieben, weil normale leute nie in Razyls Fanclub gehen wuerden...


ja razyl, ich mag dich auch^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ne, ich habs nur dazu geschrieben, weil normale leute nie in Razyls Fanclub gehen wuerden...



PAH!
Jeder Mensch ist nicht normal. Wenn, dann müssten wir erstmal erklären, woran man einen normalen Menschen festmacht....


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ne, ich habs nur dazu geschrieben, weil *normale leute nie in Razyls Fanclub gehen wuerden...*



Ich verstehe dich voll und ganz.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (18. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ne, ich habs nur dazu geschrieben, weil normale leute nie in Razyls Fanclub gehen wuerden...
> 
> 
> ja razyl, ich mag dich auch^^



He. Ich bin der Gründer.


----------



## Edou (18. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hätt ich dir auch sagen können



warum hast du nich =0


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2010)

wie war das?

"Wer nicht verrueckt ist, der ist einfach nicht normal" 

oder so...


----------



## Ykon (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> deswegen denke ich, dass er es schon einmal war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja, mit dem Denken fängts schon meistens an ;P


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> PAH!
> Jeder Mensch ist nicht normal. Wenn, dann müssten wir erstmal erklären, woran man einen normalen Menschen festmacht....



Fight the war, FUCK THE NORM(!!!!)


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

ich brauch ne lange tarnfarbenhose :O


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich voll und ganz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Do you need a flame-war? 



dragon1 schrieb:


> wie war das?
> 
> "Wer nicht verrueckt ist, der ist einfach nicht normal"
> 
> oder so...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ne, ich habs nur dazu geschrieben, weil normale leute nie in Razyls Fanclub gehen wuerden...
> 
> 
> ja razyl, ich mag dich auch^^




Wer auf buffed ist denn bitte normal?


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

Family Guy läuft grad auf MTV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Love it ... kenn die folge aber leider schon


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich brauch ne lange tarnfarbenhose :O



damit du dich tarnen kanst, und dich keiner beim Leichen ausbuddeln und... ach lassen wir es.


----------



## Edou (18. Januar 2010)

Laughman!!!


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich brauch ne lange tarnfarbenhose :O



www.rangershop.de


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wer auf buffed ist denn bitte normal?



Ich bin normal, laut meiner Auffassung des normalen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

Gibts auch nen Lachmann-Fanclub? Da will ich rein!!1!111drölf!


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Do you need a flame-war?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QyYaPWasos
!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> damit du dich tarnen kanst, und dich keiner beim Leichen ausbuddeln und... ach lassen wir es.



die dinger haben style <_< und ein must have für jeden metalhead 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mookuh schrieb:


> www.rangershop.de



danke :O da guck ich ma xDDDD


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Gibts auch nen Lachmann-Fanclub? Da will ich rein!!1!111drölf!



natürlich gibts den


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Gibts auch nen Lachmann-Fanclub? Da will ich rein!!1!111drölf!



Ja gibt es, der gehört mir :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja gibt es, der gehört mir :>



hast du super gemacht xD


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja gibt es, der gehört mir :>



ogogo, ich will rein. Post Link :< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Gibts auch nen Lachmann-Fanclub? Da will ich rein!!1!111drölf!



Wo sind die guten Zeiten, wo man Lachmann noch zur Sau gemacht hat? ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ogogo, ich will rein. Post Link :<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://my.buffed.de/groups/2521/view/
Versuchs ohne PW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wo sind die guten Zeiten, wo man Lachmann noch zur Sau gemacht hat? ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die sind schon lange vorbei ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. Januar 2010)

Lachmann is berühmt


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Lachmann is berühmt



sicherlüch


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/groups/2521/view/
> Versuchs ohne PW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht niiiiiischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (18. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sicherlüch



*Werft Lachmann einen Schuh an den Kopf* 
BUUUH !!


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Geht niiiiiischt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



PW: obenohne


----------



## Edou (18. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> *Werft Lachmann einen Schuh an den Kopf*
> BUUUH !!



*wirft lachmann einen amboss an den kopf*
Nimm dass du *beeep*


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> PW: obenohne



Jetzt bin ich kuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> *Werft Lachmann einen Schuh an den Kopf*
> BUUUH !!



AUF IHN MEIN FAN CLUB!


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> *Werft Lachmann einen Schuh an den Kopf*
> BUUUH !!



Hm ich lass immernoch keine gelegenheit aus Leichmann zu dissen^^


----------



## Edou (18. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> AUF IHN MEIN FAN CLUB!



eben bewerf ich ihn noch 2min später bin ich im fan-club =O


----------



## Petersburg (18. Januar 2010)

Aloha und tschüss 

Bin auf unbekannte zeit verreist aus buffed mich vermisst eh keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hm ich lass immernoch keine gelegenheit aus Leichmann zu dissen^^



geh weg du gartenzwerg :<


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> AUF IHN, MEIN FAN CLUB!



fix'd


OGOGOGOGO....aber wie? :/


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (18. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> AUF IHN MEIN FAN CLUB!



Ok...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> fix'd
> 
> 
> OGOGOGOGO....aber wie? :/



wenn ich schreie gibts kein , . oder : !!


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Aloha und tschüss
> 
> Bin auf unbekannte zeit verreist aus buffed mich vermisst eh keiner
> 
> ...



Ich vermiss dich :<


DER schrieb:


> geh weg du gartenzwerg :<



Jetzt musste ich lachen


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mwhahaa \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Jetzt musste ich lachen



er hatte es nicht anders verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

Wo ist Rexo? Auf MTV kam grad sein tolles Spiel ^^
Game One ..


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> geh weg du gartenzwerg :<



wenn du meinst... aber ich warne dich, bevor ich sterbe beleg ich meine leiche mit einem fluch, der dich nicht in ihre naehe laesst !
ich weiss ich labere sinnloses zeuch, aber mir ist halt fad -.-


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

Neuer Ava, neuer Titel \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wenn du meinst... aber ich warne dich, bevor ich sterbe beleg ich meine leiche mit einem fluch, der dich nicht in ihre naehe laesst !



stört mich irwie nicht?


Razyl schrieb:


> Neuer Ava, neuer Titel \o/



ololol


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> stört mich irwie nicht?



Du bist heute so gemein :I


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Neuer Ava, neuer Titel \o/



ultra? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (18. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Neuer Ava, neuer Titel \o/



Fussball ist doch sooooo kindisch >.<


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Fussball ist doch sooooo kindisch >.<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hau ab! Geh weg!


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Fussball ist doch sooooo kindisch >.<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir sind uns einig. Außer National-Fußball. Da schau ich gerne zu ^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Fussball ist doch sooooo kindisch >.<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht für mich -- RWE <3


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (18. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht für mich -- RWE <3


Gut dann zieh ich mir Shorts an und geh Bälle in ein Netz kicken, und dann bin ich dein Hero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du bist heute so gemein :I



ist er das? hm, ich dachte er ist nur freundlich zu mir.
Das ist doch unsere art nett zu sein, stimmts lachmann^^?


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht für mich -- RWE <3



welche liga spielen die?


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du bist heute so gemein :I




nooooooooin :/



dragon1 schrieb:


> ist er das? hm, ich dachte er ist nur freundlich zu mir.
> Das ist doch unsere art nett zu sein, stimmts lachmann^^?



jaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> welche liga spielen die?



*lachflash*


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> welche liga spielen die?



3. Liga... Aufstieg wir kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

ich bin kein pädo moo ._.


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 3. Liga... Aufstieg wir kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nope nich aufsteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aalen steigt in die 3. Liga auf dann komm ich dich besuchen ^^


edit: woooot lachmann hats gemerkt
 	verdammt razyl


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (18. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin kein pädo moo ._.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








mookuh schrieb:


> edit: woooot lachmann hats gemerkt
> verdammt razyl




pscht! :>


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin kein pädo moo ._.


xDDDDD
Er hat es gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Glückwunsch



mookuh schrieb:


> nope nich aufsteigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pff, wir fertigen euch doch sowieso ab...
Muss mir noch das Ticket kaufen fürs Ost-Derby mwhahahaha


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nur weils bei mir am auffälligsten war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> edit: woooot lachmann hats gemerkt
> verdammt razyl



._.


Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



-.-


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

Ich will nicht aus BAyern wegziehen ..... will nicht in NRW ... da ist Lachmann ... und dann muss ich in Angst schlafen ...


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> xDDDDD
> Er hat es gemerkt
> 
> 
> ...




Ich weiß das Aalen nich viel kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rasenheizung gekauft und abgestiegen xD
ist nur lustig mit n paar freunden hinzugehen


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich will nicht aus BAyern wegziehen ..... will nicht in NRW ... da ist Lachmann ... und dann muss ich in Angst schlafen ...



mwhahahahaha :>


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ich weiß das Aalen nich viel kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das zeigt ja, wie toll ihr seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sowas gehört nicht in die 3. Liga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (18. Januar 2010)

Nabend Leuts


----------



## Skatero (18. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> pscht! :>



Nicht so auffällig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (18. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mwhahahahaha :>



wo genau wohnste denn eig. in NRW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das zeigt ja, wie toll ihr seid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach zur zeit sind wir 2te und müssen noch 2 spiele nachholen


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mwhahahahaha :>



ist das eine drohung?


----------



## Rexo (18. Januar 2010)

_Ich bin dna ma schlafen gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> wo genau wohnste denn eig. in NRW?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mönchengladbach 



Lekraan schrieb:


> ist das eine drohung?



vllt .. vllt auch nicht <: xD


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> ach zur zeit sind wir 2te und müssen noch 2 spiele nachholen



Du meinst vierte Liga :O


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2010)

_Nabend :-)_


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich bin dna ma schlafen gn8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nacht


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du meinst vierte Liga :O



jo 4. liga 2. Tabellenplatz mein ich


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> jo 4. liga 2. Tabellenplatz mein ich



Unwichtig...


----------



## Ykon (18. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mönchengladbach



Puh, also doch noch genug Abstand. *erleichtert*


----------



## Manoroth (18. Januar 2010)

jutn abend ihr schwärmer^^


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich bin dna ma schlafen gn8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dei
n Spiel kam grad auf MTV - Game One


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Puh, also doch noch genug Abstand. *erleichtert*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin weg leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nacht


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn abend ihr schwärmer^^



Huhu Mano, du Goth =)


----------



## Edou (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Dei
> n Spiel kam grad auf MTV - Game One



ju,nu find ich es noch schwuler als vorher Oo


----------



## Skatero (18. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nabend :-)_






Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn abend ihr schwärmer^^



Abend


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jutn abend ihr schwärmer^^



Halllöööö du netter Gothic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Huhu Mano, du Goth =)



huhu razyl du... komisches dingsi^^


----------



## Edou (18. Januar 2010)

Jow bin auch pennen,nacht!!!!!


----------



## Manoroth (18. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Jow bin auch pennen,nacht!!!!!



gn8^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (18. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nabend :-)_



Hallöle


----------



## Ykon (18. Januar 2010)

@ Skatero & Razyl

Seid ihr eigentlich noch in LoL unterwegs? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

abend an alle die dazu gekommen sind

nacht @ lachmann


----------



## Skatero (18. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> @ Skatero & Razyl
> 
> Seid ihr eigentlich noch in LoL unterwegs?
> 
> ...



Klar.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2010)

harharhar... ich liebe travian ^^
aber ich wurd grad richtig geownd )= 
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.kb-travian.de/show_kb_740749_af658411538870fd9a.html
[/font]


aber egal, 1-2 tage und ich bin wieder fit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> @ Skatero & Razyl
> 
> Seid ihr eigentlich noch in LoL unterwegs?
> 
> ...



Ja


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> @ Skatero & Razyl
> 
> Seid ihr eigentlich noch in LoL unterwegs?
> 
> ...



Aufklärung bitte


----------



## Manoroth (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Aufklärung bitte



wuselgrusel ";,,,;"


----------



## Skatero (18. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> harharhar... ich liebe travian ^^
> aber ich wurd grad richtig geownd )=
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]http://www.kb-travia...538870fd9a.html
> [/font]
> ...



Staemme ist besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (18. Januar 2010)

echt jetzt? 

Ich garnicht mehr... Krieg Schule kaum noch unter einem Hut. Vielleicht lass ich mich mal wieder in den nächsten Tagen da blicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> echt jetzt?
> 
> Ich garnicht mehr... Krieg Schule kaum noch unter einem Hut. Vielleicht lass ich mich mal wieder in den nächsten Tagen da blicken
> 
> ...



Ja klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja, sonst fliegst du aus dem Team... Skatero ist streng geworden :X


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub, ich link mir meinen alten WoW account wieder zurück den ich verkauft habe ... muhaha
Oder ... soll ich mir nen neuen acc zulegen?
Will wow wieder spielen


----------



## Skatero (18. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> echt jetzt?
> 
> Ich garnicht mehr... Krieg Schule kaum noch unter einem Hut. Vielleicht lass ich mich mal wieder in den nächsten Tagen da blicken
> 
> ...



Naja sehr viel kann ich auch nicht mehr spielen. Heute erst ein Spiel.


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich link mir meinen alten WoW account wieder zurück den ich verkauft habe ... muhaha
> Oder ... soll ich mir nen neuen acc zulegen?
> Will wow wieder spielen



hol ihn dir wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Januar 2010)

Idiot: Wer denn?
Glücksnuß Idiot hat die Glücksnuß aufgemacht und ihr/sein Glück istu hast einen heimlichen Verehrer der sehr anziehend ist.


Ein Typ in FB, der nur so Sachen postet wenn eine spez. Person da ist...
Es nervt langsam.
Un wenn "coole" Typen kommis machen machter XDXD :-D.
Wenn nich coole (Oder die Personen auf die er nicht steht) was kommentieren regt er sich uff.
Es fällt langsam jedem auf...


----------



## Ykon (18. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf mich könnt ihr doch garnicht verzichten! ;P
Meistens läufts darauf hinaus, dass ich mich zwischen CoD6 und LoL entscheiden muss und die Entscheidung fällt dann meistens immer auf das eine, weil ich ein ziemlich engagierter CoD MP Spieler bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tut mir leid... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Staemme ist besser.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Staemme ist Krieg! 



mom...die aussage macht keinen sinn >.<


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> hol ihn dir wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab dem Kerl ja keine CD Keys und Ausweiskopie gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (18. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Auf mich könnt ihr doch garnicht verzichten! ;P
> Meistens läufts darauf hinaus, dass ich mich zwischen CoD6 und LoL entscheiden muss und die Entscheidung fällt dann meistens immer auf das eine, weil ich ein ziemlich engagierter CoD MP Spieler bin
> 
> 
> ...



Aber du kannst auf CoD6 verzichten. Das Spiel ist Müll. Ein bisschen mehr Motivation bitte. Wir spielen schliesslich nicht um Spass zu haben!


----------



## Manoroth (18. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber du kannst auf CoD6 verzichten. Das Spiel ist Müll. Ein bisschen mehr Motivation bitte. Wir spielen schliesslich nicht um Spass zu haben!




stimmt ich könnte auch wider ma n bisserl lol spielen^^


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

So Leute, ich bin dann mal off

nacht @ all


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hab dem Kerl ja keine CD Keys und Ausweiskopie gegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was war den drauf auf dem Acc?

Der typ dem du es verkaut hast war aber leicht dämlich


----------



## Skatero (18. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> stimmt ich könnte auch wider ma n bisserl lol spielen^^



Du könntest sogar im Fernseher kommen! Live!


Okay nur auf dem Blog von Razyl, aber das ist gleich gut.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> So Leute, ich bin dann mal off
> 
> nacht @ all



gn8 Lekraan^^


----------



## Manoroth (18. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du könntest sogar im Fernseher kommen! Live!
> 
> 
> Okay nur auf dem Blog von Razyl, aber das ist gleich gut.




wtf? razyls blog erreicht nur das niveau vom tv? tztztz...

razyl ich bin entäuscht von dir...


----------



## Ykon (18. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber du kannst auf CoD6 verzichten. Das Spiel ist Müll. Ein bisschen mehr Motivation bitte. Wir spielen schliesslich nicht um Spass zu haben!



Noez, kann ich nicht! :<
Ich sag schon die ganze Zeit meinem zweiten Ich bescheid, dass er während ich an der Xbox bin, LoL spielen soll, aber das geht nicht immer auf, weil wir nur eine 2000er Leitung haben... :<

Ich bin verflucht!


btw bin ich jetzt off, muss morgen früh pünktlich in die Anstalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gute Nacht


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

ich bin dann auch mal off gn8


----------



## CharlySteven (19. Januar 2010)

guten Morgen Welt.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Januar 2010)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> guten Morgen Welt.



morgen^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Januar 2010)

surrogates ende^^ gn8 everyone


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Januar 2010)

So nochmal schnell vorm zumachen reinschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Januar 2010)

mwhaha in b4 6.


----------



## Lekraan (19. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Was war den drauf auf dem Acc?
> 
> Der typ dem du es verkaut hast war aber leicht dämlich



2 80er und x Erbstücke

Der Account war noch auf Patchstand 3.1^^

Dk LvL 80 Full T7 und noch iwas gutes
und schurke iwas mit t8, aber nur ein teil, rest t7/t7,5

Naja, aber wenn er nicht nach dem CD Key und Ausweiskopie fragt ... mei ... serlberschuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muha


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Januar 2010)

ahoi


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Januar 2010)

Smells Like Teen Spirit is irgendwie cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
RIP Kurt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute, wie gehts ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (19. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o-cjSJ-XyZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Januar 2010)

Jungs, ich will euch nicht schocken.
Aber Kurt Cobain ist tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jungs, ich will euch nicht schocken.
> Aber Kurt Cobain ist tot
> 
> 
> ...



OH NOEZ!!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (19. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jungs, ich will euch nicht schocken.
> Aber Kurt Cobain ist tot
> 
> 
> ...



Der hat mir nie sonderlich gut gefallen.


----------



## Ykon (19. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jungs, ich will euch nicht schocken.
> Aber Kurt Cobain ist tot
> 
> 
> ...



N0ez!

Zuerst MJ und dann Cobain :<


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Januar 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Der hat mir nie sonderlich gut gefallen.



Sofort in die Ecke und schäm dich!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (19. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sofort in die Ecke und schäm dich!



O.k, seine Musik hat mir nicht gefallen.
Er hat Selbstmord begangen, das bedeuted dass er mit irgendwas nicht klar gekommen ist. Jeder hat Probleme, die einen mehr, die anderen weniger aber sich deshalb zu töten ist keine lösung.
Er hat Drogen genommen.

Pluspunkt -> Smells like Nirvana - Weird Al.
Grüsse.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> O.k, seine Musik hat mir nicht gefallen.
> Er hat Selbstmord begangen, das bedeuted dass er mit irgendwas nicht klar gekommen ist. Jeder hat Probleme, die einen mehr, die anderen weniger aber sich deshalb zu töten ist keine lösung.
> Er hat Drogen genommen.
> 
> ...



Er war der beste Musiker seiner Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Er würde sich wegen dir im Grab umdrehen...
Mist, er hat sich ja verbrennen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Januar 2010)

OMG ich hasse es 2 std lang Ma-Heft nachzuschreiben, weils zu unordentlich war >.<  und immernoch so viel zu tun... 
naja, fast alle noten stehen fuers Halbjahr fest, und ich bin wiedermal der HAPPY camper <3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> OMG ich hasse es 2 std lang Ma-Heft nachzuschreiben, weils zu unordentlich war >.< und immernoch so viel zu tun...
> naja, fast alle noten stehen fuers Halbjahr fest, und ich bin wiedermal der HAPPY camper <3



Ich hab in den meisten Fächer net mal ein Heft...
Ich hab nen Block.
Darauf stehen fast alle Fächer und sind fast alle Blätter reingelegt.
Nur in 3 Fächern hab ich ein Heft.
Für mich isses schon ein Erfolg, wenn ich vor nem Test die Blätter zum lernen find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (19. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Er war der beste Musiker seiner Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für dich !! 
Musik ist schon immer Geschmackssache gewesen.


@Dragon1, ich musste in den Sommerferien mein AlgebraTheorieheft nachschreiben weil es zu unordentlich war. 40 A4 Seiten vollgeschrieben waren dass.


----------



## Ykon (19. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> OMG ich hasse es 2 std lang Ma-Heft nachzuschreiben, weils zu unordentlich war >.<



Sowas gibts noch? o0
Scheiß auf Quantität solange die Qualität stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (19. Januar 2010)

abeeend


----------



## dragon1 (19. Januar 2010)

muuuuhhh! 


erm ich meine Abend


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2010)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5338616/Schandmaul_Bin_Unterwegs


----------



## mookuh (19. Januar 2010)

nichts los heute?


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Januar 2010)

nichts los ._.

bin auch wieder weg
nacht


----------



## Edou (19. Januar 2010)

hiho


----------



## dragon1 (19. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvsMPOfblfg


is sooo geil <3


----------



## mookuh (19. Januar 2010)

abend Edou


----------



## Edou (19. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvsMPOfblfg
> 
> 
> is sooo geil <3


Jow



mookuh schrieb:


> abend Edou


Nabnd kuh^^


----------



## dragon1 (19. Januar 2010)

gn8 @ all


----------



## Manoroth (19. Januar 2010)

guten abend






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vhh3TSw8ac0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Januar 2010)

<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<<(O,o)< <(O,o)> >(O,o)> >(O,o)<


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2010)

Hm... Schandmaul macht ja echt tolle Musik :O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Januar 2010)

ich liebe es Aufzulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm... Schandmaul macht ja echt tolle Musik :O



blitzmerker^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> blitzmerker^^



Allein vom Namen würde ich sie nicht so gut einschätzen...


----------



## Manoroth (19. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Allein vom Namen würde ich sie nicht so gut einschätzen...



tja^^


kennste subway to sally? ham auch tolle songs^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tja^^
> 
> 
> kennste subway to sally? ham auch tolle songs^^



StS --- da mag ihc nur ein Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich liebe es Aufzulegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



würd ichbei dir frewillig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> StS --- da mag ihc nur ein Lied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



welches?


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> welches?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KknnMAnyRuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> würd ichbei dir frewillig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG ich meine Dj mässig du ... lassen wir das -.-





neuer Twitter acc \o/ bzw mein 2ter


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTEi_PlFEWU
Ist ganz ok. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG ich meine Dj mässig du ... lassen wir das -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEUL DOCH....wenn man kein spaß versteht sollte man die fre**e halten......


----------



## mookuh (19. Januar 2010)

gn8 bin mal off 

das wusst ich auch noch nicht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> HEUL DOCH....wenn man kein spaß versteht sollte man die fre**e halten......





OMG wie du kein spaß verstehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Januar 2010)

wieder alle nur am flamen : /
das sehn die pilze net gern
ich geh wieder^^


----------



## Edou (19. Januar 2010)

bin auch weg!!!nacht blade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 un der rest auch^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Januar 2010)

so gehe um c.a 23 uhr schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2010)

Sind jetzt alle weg?


----------



## Ykon (19. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sind jetzt alle weg?



Jetzt schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich merke langsam, wie der NS immer weiter auseinanderbricht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *seufz*
Dann muss ich wohl bis Freitag Abend warten, damit wieder etwas los ist.

Wünsche Euch und mir 'ne erholsame Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gn8


----------



## Manoroth (19. Januar 2010)

bin noch da


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube, ich hab shcon zuviele Threads reported 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich geh mal.
Morgen Lateinarbeit und Musiktest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Skatero (20. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bin noch da



http://my.buffed.de/groups/2522/view/

Kannst ja mal beitreten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Januar 2010)

_Was zum Teufel o.O
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOXVn5_OKFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dpqxSBclqWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheDoggy (20. Januar 2010)

Der Tag war viel zu kurz, ich hab noch so viel zu tun, müsst aber eigentlich langsam ins Bett... stinkt. =_="


----------



## Rexo (20. Januar 2010)

_o.O ein Wow´ler 

**den Bessen hohlt** 

Geh los mach 

**der wow'ler faucht zuruck**__
_


----------



## TheDoggy (20. Januar 2010)

Ich bin lieb und harmlos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder so. xD


----------



## Rexo (20. Januar 2010)

Jaja :/


----------



## TheDoggy (20. Januar 2010)

Wie du mir nicht glaubst! QQ


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2010)

Abend
​


----------



## mookuh (20. Januar 2010)

abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Januar 2010)

moin


----------



## mookuh (20. Januar 2010)

und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (20. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend
> ​


----------



## Skatero (20. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> und was macht ihr so?



Ich schreibe mit so komischen Leuten im ICQ. Der eine heisst Lachmann.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Januar 2010)

schon wieder am hardstyle legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und bald kauf ich mir mein Dj equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WUHU


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich schreibe mit so komischen Leuten im ICQ. Der eine heisst Lachmann.



ahoi


BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> schon wieder am hardstyle legen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



arme ... familie und nachbarn Oo
dj blade :x


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> schon wieder am hardstyle legen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Armes Berlin, armes Berlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Januar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen ^^

Bayonetta fertig <3 und hab Finger Schmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ahoi
> 
> 
> arme ... familie und nachbarn Oo
> dj blade :x






Wieso ich lege Online auf und Music habe ich nicht laut O_o Aber ich freu mich schon was ich mir kaufen werde 

2 mal das hier http://www.elektronik-star.de/product_info.php?products_id=3316

und das hier http://www.deejayladen.com/Reloop-Access-2__sca54238.aspx


----------



## mookuh (20. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen ^^
> 
> Bayonetta fertig <3 und hab Finger Schmerzen
> 
> ...



glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wieso ich lege Online auf und Music habe ich nicht laut O_o Aber ich freu mich schon was ich mir kaufen werde
> 
> 2 mal das hier http://www.elektroni...roducts_id=3316
> 
> und das hier http://www.deejaylad...__sca54238.aspx



achso....
*musik nazi mode on*
aber hardstyle is trotzdemn phlöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*musik nazi mode off*


----------



## Skatero (20. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen ^^
> 
> Bayonetta fertig <3 und hab Finger Schmerzen
> 
> ...



Haben die Fingerschmerzen einen Zusammenhang mit Bayonetta? 

PS: Ich meine nicht vom Gamen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Januar 2010)

mein *musik nazi mode* is rund um die uhr an

hardstyle stinkt !


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> mein *musik nazi mode* is rund um die uhr an
> 
> hardstyle stinkt !



ich versuch ja tolleranter zu weden ... 
is aber schwer xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> achso....
> *musik nazi mode on*
> aber hardstyle is trotzdemn phlöd
> 
> ...



Mir doch egal Aber schon drauf freu wen ich alles zusammen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt in 2 oder auch in 6 Monaten >_>


----------



## Rexo (20. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Haben die Fingerschmerzen einen Zusammenhang mit Bayonetta?
> 
> PS: Ich meine nicht vom Gamen.


_

-.-

Haha nein ich hab nicht ''rumgespielt''
_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Haben die Fingerschmerzen einen Zusammenhang mit Bayonetta?
> 
> PS: Ich meine nicht vom Gamen.



alte sau du >.<


----------



## mookuh (20. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mir doch egal Aber schon drauf freu wen ich alles zusammen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dauert ja nur noch kurze zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mir doch egal Aber schon drauf freu wen ich alles zusammen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das dauert ja noch was xD


----------



## mookuh (20. Januar 2010)

will von euch nicht jemand was lustiges posten?

ich bruach ne neue signatur


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das dauert ja noch was xD


kann auch schon nächsten Monat sein 





BTW ich lege aber jetzt schon auf mit VDJ =( is aber doof keine Knöpfe Und Regler in der hand =(


----------



## Lekraan (20. Januar 2010)

Grüß Gott.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Januar 2010)

moin der herr


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (20. Januar 2010)

@Leekran, bin auf deine Sig reingefallen :<
Aber dann hab ich einfach F1 und F12 gleichzeitig geklckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (20. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Diese Woche 4 Arbeiten geschrieben -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Januar 2010)

http://87.118.124.133:60489/ stream server lalala :>


----------



## Lekraan (20. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin der herr






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




0/8/15 schrieb:


> @Leekran, bin auf deine Sig reingefallen :<
> Aber dann hab ich einfach F1 und F12 gleichzeitig geklckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Freut mich immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich KÖNNTE mich jetzt mit der Schule eigentlich zurücklehnen ... weil wenn ich dann in Westfalen wohne, muss ich zurück in die 9. Klasse -.-
Da gibts ja 10 Hauptschulklassen, und in Bayern nur 9


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> http://87.118.124.133:60489/ stream server lalala :>



Listener Peak: *2

*


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich KÖNNTE mich jetzt mit der Schule eigentlich zurücklehnen ... weil wenn ich dann in Westfalen wohne, muss ich zurück in die 9. Klasse -.-
> Da gibts ja 10 Hauptschulklassen, und in Bayern nur 9



nrw ftw ...
xD


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (20. Januar 2010)

> Diese Woche 4 Arbeiten geschrieben -.-



Kann ich nicht unterschreiben.
Die letzten 2 Wochen hab ich nichts gemacht, diese Woche auch nichts und nächste Woche ebensowenig.
Naja dann sind Ferien, davor darf man keine Prüfungen/Noten machen bei uns.


----------



## Lekraan (20. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nrw ftw ...
> xD



Ja ... ganz toll ... ehrlich! 

Aber ok ... dann kann ich meinen Schulabschluss wieder etwas verbessern ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lachmann, da oben in Westfalen wird der QA auch erst in der 10 geschrieben oder?^^


----------



## Skatero (20. Januar 2010)

Ich hasse technisches Zeichnen. Muss da noch 2 Zeichnungen machen, aber hab überhaupt keine Lust dazu. Einfach 0!


----------



## mookuh (20. Januar 2010)

drecks g8 -.-
könnten sie nicht wenigstens irgendwas aus dem lehrplan streichen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Januar 2010)

Hm scheind keiner zu hören :> kann ich ja kacke machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ja ... ganz toll ... ehrlich!
> 
> Aber ok ... dann kann ich meinen Schulabschluss wieder etwas verbessern ...
> 
> ...



glaub schon ^^


----------



## Lekraan (20. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich hasse technisches Zeichnen. Muss da noch 2 Zeichnungen machen, aber hab überhaupt keine Lust dazu. Einfach 0!



Kenn ich ...
Ich musste ein Jahr lang auch diesen Stuss machen ... aber gezwungenermaßen..
Hab 6er wie ein Profi darin geschrieben 
Note im Zeugnis: 5


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Januar 2010)

[twitter]BladeDragonGX[/twitter]




Was isn das? :O


----------



## mookuh (20. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht unterschreiben.
> Die letzten 2 Wochen hab ich nichts gemacht, diese Woche auch nichts und nächste Woche ebensowenig.
> Naja dann sind Ferien, davor darf man keine Prüfungen/Noten machen bei uns.



Oo welche klasse gehtst du und wo wohnst du?^^



Lekraan schrieb:


> Hab 6er wie ein Profi darin geschrieben



das mach ich in Latein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dabei muss ich dieses jahr ne 4 haben für kleines latinum -.-


----------



## Rexo (20. Januar 2010)

_Wisst ihr was ??_



Spoiler



ICH STERBE VOR LANGEWEILE


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2010)

> Egal wie man es dreht am Ende ist man immer "gefickt" entweder körperlich


OMFG xDDDD


----------



## Lekraan (20. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> das mach ich in Latein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Latein wär so die Fremdsprache, die mich richtig interessieren würde. Neben englisch ^^
Wobei ... ich würd mit m einem englisch überleben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rexo schrieb:


> _Wisst ihr was ??_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nichts neues ^^

Rexo! Jetzt bist du da ! Dein Spiel das du immer spielst, das kommt grad dauernd bei Game One^^
Sagen: Man kann es nur empfehlen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2010)

Nabend ihr Mentalen Kuhschubser...


----------



## Lekraan (20. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Mentalen Kuhschubser...



Selba!111!1drölf!

Nabend^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Mentalen Kuhschubser...



lässt du wohl moo in ruhe!


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> lässt du wohl moo in ruhe!



Pff... der Kommt in die Pfanne ich hab Hunger... und dann zeig ich euch Höhlenmenschen erstmal etwas ganz tolles... nennt sich Feuer!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Januar 2010)

OMGOMG need hardstyle Verrückte ich bin heute so hammer drauf beim auflegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Pff... der Kommt in die Pfanne ich hab Hunger... und dann zeig ich euch Höhlenmenschen erstmal etwas ganz tolles... nennt sich Feuer!



moo is ne tolle kuh!
der wird nicht geschlachtet und anschließend gebraten!
erst wenn er eines natürlichen todes stirbt :>


----------



## mookuh (20. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Latein wär so die Fremdsprache, die mich richtig interessieren würde. Neben englisch ^^



Naja anfangs war sie auch recht interessant, auch durch das vermittelte Hintergrundwissen über die Antike und Vergleiche zu heute, aber durch viele versch. grammatikalische Formen (für jedes Verbe mehrere spezifische Endungen auswendig kennen usw..) hat es doch an Reiz verloren...


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Pff... der Kommt in die Pfanne ich hab Hunger... und dann zeig ich euch Höhlenmenschen erstmal etwas ganz tolles... nennt sich Feuer!



Was hat dich denn wieder geritten?


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moo is ne tolle kuh!
> der wird nicht geschlachtet und anschließend gebraten!
> erst wenn er eines natürlichen todes stirbt :>



Beweise mir bitte an einem Stück leckeren Steak, dass es nicht natürlich gestorben ist...


----------



## Rexo (20. Januar 2010)

_


Lekraan schrieb:



			Latein wär so die Fremdsprache, die mich richtig interessieren würde. Neben englisch ^^
Wobei ... ich würd mit m einem englisch überleben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nichts neues ^^

Rexo! Jetzt bist du da ! Dein Spiel das du immer spielst, das kommt grad dauernd bei Game One^^
Sagen: Man kann es nur empfehlen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ich Sags ma so es is fun pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht höllischen spass aber ist auch schwer bei bestimmten gegnern 

Fazit wen du Xbox 360 Hast investiere die 65 Euro ^^_


----------



## mookuh (20. Januar 2010)

Waaaaaaaaaaah
Ich soll schon wieder gegrillt werden
*Hinter Lachmann versteck*


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Beweise mir bitte an einem Stück leckeren Steak, dass es nicht natürlich gestorben ist...



schützt moo!!!11


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2010)

Mich hat nichts geritten... darf ich keinen Spaß haben? Ihr seid meine Ameisen die ich mit einem Brennglas verfolge...


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Waaaaaaaaaaah
> Ich soll schon wieder gegrillt werden
> *Hinter Lachmann versteck*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schutzwall


----------



## mookuh (20. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mich hat nichts geritten... darf ich keinen Spaß haben? Ihr seid meine Ameisen die ich mit einem Brennglas verfolge...



Hast du dich jetzt mal von Star Trek Online weggerissen?


----------



## Rexo (20. Januar 2010)

_Grillt Moo rettet Rexo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lekraan (20. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Naja anfangs war sie auch recht interessant, auch durch das vermittelte Hintergrundwissen über die Antike und Vergleiche zu heute, aber durch viele versch. grammatikalische Formen (für jedes Verbe mehrere spezifische Endungen auswendig kennen usw..) hat es doch an Reiz verloren...



mhm .. ich kanns mir schon denken .... ich mein, wenn man sich so Saltatio Mortis - Varulfen anhört, dann ...naja, weiß nicht ... dann bekommt halt halt so ein kleines Interesse^^


Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Ich Sags ma so es is fun pur
> 
> ...



Ne, aber ich werd mir noch eine zulegen ^^
Ich werd an dich denken wenn ich mir eine kauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Januar 2010)

bin weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (20. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Grillt Moo rettet Rexo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wer will den bitte Furry-Fleisch essen



Lekraan schrieb:


> mhm .. ich kanns mir schon denken .... ich mein, wenn man sich so Saltatio Mortis - Varulfen anhört, dann ...naja, weiß nicht ... dann bekommt halt halt so ein kleines Interesse^^
> 
> 
> Ne, aber ich werd mir noch eine zulegen ^^
> ...



lass sie flashen und leg dir "Sicherheitskopien" zu



DER schrieb:


> bin weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gn8


----------



## Rexo (20. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ne, aber ich werd mir noch eine zulegen ^^
> Ich werd an dich denken wenn ich mir eine kauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Wen du das Kampf System und fight speed ma sehen willst gib auf Youtube Bayonetta Fight ein ^^_


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Hast du dich jetzt mal von Star Trek Online weggerissen?



Eher wirft man das Spiel weg, als dass man sich selber davon weg reißen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eher wirft man das Spiel weg, als dass man sich selber davon weg reißen muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kniet nieder denn seine Meinung ist Fakt *hinknie*


----------



## mookuh (20. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eher wirft man das Spiel weg, als dass man sich selber davon weg reißen muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei selor bin ich mir da nicht sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: oke ich bin mir sicher er wirft es weg xD


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Kniet nieder denn seine Meinung ist Fakt *hinknie*



Steht da nirgends... Lern lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Steht da nirgends... Lern lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach komm... tu jetzt nicht so scheinheilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (20. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> bin weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jop, ich auch



Rexo schrieb:


> _Wen du das Kampf System und fight speed ma sehen willst gib auf Youtube Bayonetta Fight ein ^^_



Habs schon gesehen ^^



So, nacht leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=URgbHLaWWZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



WTH xD


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach komm... tu jetzt nicht so scheinheilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zumindest mir gefällt es nicht und es wäre wohl auch für Cryptic besser den Releasetermin nochmal zwei bis drei Monate nach hinten zu legen... oder es ist mal wieder dieser typische Publisher-Druck


----------



## mookuh (20. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> So, nacht leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nacht


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zumindest mir gefällt es nicht und es wäre wohl auch für Cryptic besser den Releasetermin nochmal zwei bis drei Monate nach hinten zu legen... oder es ist mal wieder dieser typische Publisher-Druck



So und warum wäre es besser? Weil es dir nicht gefällt?
Was ist wenn ich jetzt sage es passt wie es ist? Obwohl dann kommt von dir nur ein Hirnloser "FANBOY!!!11!1" Kommentar daher spare ich mir das...


----------



## mookuh (20. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> So und warum wäre es besser? Weil es dir nicht gefällt?
> Was ist wenn ich jetzt sage es passt wie es ist? Obwohl dann kommt von dir nur ein Hirnloser "FANBOY!!!11!1" Kommentar daher spare ich mir das...



ich würd einfach sagen da sind noch zuviele bugs in dem spiel vorhanden


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> So und warum wäre es besser? Weil es dir nicht gefällt?
> Was ist wenn ich jetzt sage es passt wie es ist? Obwohl dann kommt von dir nur ein Hirnloser "FANBOY!!!11!1" Kommentar daher spare ich mir das...



Weil es einfach noch einige Fehler drinne sind, die selbst du nicht wegsprechen kannst. Zudem die Engine, wie schon die Champions Online Engine, absolut schwach optimiert ist. Das Spiel ist sicherlich ganz nett, aber nicht das, was es mal werden wollte... evtl. sind doch zwei MMOs gleichzeitig für eine Firma zu entwickeln zu schwierig....


----------



## mookuh (20. Januar 2010)

auf Anweisung von Razyl:

*sing*

yey ich bin eine singende kuh


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil es einfach noch einige Fehler drinne sind, die selbst du nicht wegsprechen kannst. Zudem die Engine, wie schon die Champions Online Engine, absolut schwach optimiert ist. Das Spiel ist sicherlich ganz nett, aber nicht das, was es mal werden wollte... evtl. sind doch zwei MMOs gleichzeitig für eine Firma zu entwickeln zu schwierig....



Gibt es auch konkretes von dir oder nur larifarigeblubber oder muss ich jetzt einfach mal deine Authorität anerkennen? ... und schön das du genau weißt was es mal werden wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann ich dich buchen?


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Gibt es auch konkretes von dir oder nur larifarigeblubber oder muss ich jetzt einfach mal deine Authorität anerkennen? ... und schön das du genau weißt was es mal werden wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soll ich noch mal meinen ganzen Blog ausführen? Ich glaube das ist mir zu doof, das Ganze noch mal zu schreiben. Und da hätte ich noch weitaus mehr erwähnen können...

Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich Cryptic nicht das Spiel so verbuggt vorgestellt hat...


----------



## mookuh (20. Januar 2010)

sagt mal von euch ist keiner zufällig italiener?


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> sagt mal von euch ist keiner zufällig italiener?



Ähem nein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2010)

Da steht nur auch nichts konkretes sondern das übliche "Bla bla blubber ich mags nicht, darum ists schlecht" Gelaber... vorallendingen weder etwas konkretes noch irgendwelche Quellen zu aussagen die mehr als nur deine Wenigkeit betreffen und und und... obwohl du hast ja doch einen konkreten Bug genannt... der das ab und zu die Modelle vertauscht sind in Space und Ground... aber sonst... pff... nichts... hohles Gerede, Phrasendrescherei und Geschmacksfragen und verweise auf deine Schrottkiste... ich kann dir jetzt nun sagen das auf meiner kaputten Krüppelmühle alles super läuft mit konstanten FPS etc. und das die Grafik eindeutig mehr als 2007 ist... aber ich habe keinen Blog, daher ist mein Gerede sowieso sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Nein wieso sollte ich Italiener sein?


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2010)

hmm an angry Selor appears :/


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Da steht nur auch nichts konkretes sondern das übliche "Bla bla blubber ich mags nicht, darum ists schlecht" Gelaber... vorallendingen weder etwas konkretes noch irgendwelche Quellen zu aussagen die mehr als nur deine Wenigkeit betreffen und und und... obwohl du hast ja doch einen konkreten Bug genannt... der das ab und zu die Modelle vertauscht sind in Space und Ground... aber sonst... pff... nichts... hohles Gerede, Phrasendrescherei und Geschmacksfragen und verweise auf deine Schrottkiste... ich kann dir jetzt nun sagen das auf meiner kaputten Krüppelmühle alles super läuft mit konstanten FPS etc. und das die Grafik eindeutig mehr als 2007 ist... aber ich habe keinen Blog, daher ist mein Gerede sowieso sinnlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf meinen Schrottrechner laufen aktuelle Titel ziemlich einwandfrei... darunter auch Titel, wie DIRT 2 etc. auf hohen Details. 
Die Engine ist grottig optimiert... 

Zudem hat ja die 4players ähnliche Sachen bemängelt, sogar noch einiges mehr... 
http://www.4players....rek_Online.html


----------



## mookuh (20. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Edit: Nein wieso sollte ich Italiener sein?



ach ich sollte für English die Einstellung von Italienern zur EU untersuchen^^

naja ich bin dann mal off


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm an angry Selor appears :/



Ach was... ich bin kein Pokémon...



Razyl schrieb:


> Auf meinen Schrottrechner laufen aktuelle Titel ziemlich einwandfrei... darunter auch Titel, wie DIRT 2 etc. auf hohen Details.
> Die Engine ist grottig optimiert...
> 
> Zudem hat ja die 4players ähnliche Sachen bemängelt, sogar noch einiges mehr...
> http://www.4players....rek_Online.html



Dann erkläre mir mal warum... ausgerechnet du... natürlich nur Probleme hast? Mh?
Und etliche andere, inklusive Leuten mit KAPUTTEN Computern nicht ein bisschen von den Problemen hatten?

Und 4Players erwähnt auch nichts mehr als den Modellbug und die restlichen Geschmacksfragen...
Du solltest deine Quellen besser studieren...


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

_mm..NS Töt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ruhe in Frieden Nachtschwarme r_


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mm..NS Töt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du sprichst leicht in rätseln^^


----------



## Kronas (21. Januar 2010)

gooo


----------



## mookuh (21. Januar 2010)

abend


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen :/_


----------



## mookuh (21. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen :/_



abend lieblingsrexo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

_Schleimer :/_


----------



## Kronas (21. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Schleimer :/_


alles dennis schuld!


----------



## mookuh (21. Januar 2010)

irgendwann muss ich es doch tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen :/_



Abend Rexo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

_Halt den Mund Kronas du hast fur heute ubertrieben in ICQ das hat dir auch n 3 Tage igno eingebracht und ich ingoriere auch deine Posts fur 3 Tage _


----------



## mookuh (21. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Halt den Mund Kronas du hast fur heute ubertrieben in ICQ das hat dir auch n 3 Tage igno eingebracht und ich ingoriere auch deine Posts fur 3 Tage _




Damit hast du ihn wahrgenommen


----------



## Kronas (21. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Damit hast du ihn wahrgenommen



ich wollts gesagt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

_ALLES UNDER DIESER LINIE VON KRONAS IGNORIERE ICH
-----------------------------------_


----------



## Kronas (21. Januar 2010)

first unter linie


----------



## Manoroth (21. Januar 2010)

guten abend schwärmer^^

*lol zocken ist*


----------



## Finaron (21. Januar 2010)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

_Ich hab ne frage.

Is es Schwer nach Deutschland ode rin die Schweiz auszuwandenr ??_


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Damit hast du ihn wahrgenommen



Und? Da hat er ihn halt wahrgenommen -- was schert dich das?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

Finaron schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein neuer!
Ich krieg seine Niere, ich hab ihn zuerst gesehen!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. Januar 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Fiqqsaw (21. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend alle miteinander, 
ich wende mich mit einem Problem an euch, bei der ich Hilfe benötige.
Ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen neue 5.1 Boxen (Ultron Sonic Cube Edition 5.1, Link unten) gekauft. Ich habe die Sateliten mit dem Subwoofer verbunden, meinen PC auf 5.1 Betrieb gestellt (in den Systemeinstellungen da) und die Stecker der Boxen in meine 5.1 gerechte Soundkarte gesteckt. Nun habe ich das Problem, das die Boxen nur auf Stereobetrieb laufen, ich habe iegentlich alle Verbindungen gecheckt, komme aber zu keinem zufriedenstellenden ergebnis.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet,
Fiqqsaw


----------



## mookuh (21. Januar 2010)

Finaron schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na wessen 2. acc ist das wieder?
wer wurde in letzter zeit gebannt?


----------



## Finaron (21. Januar 2010)

Danke für die nette Begrüßung, aber ich brauch meine Niere noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2010)

Finaron schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oO



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend



Huhu Schweinchen... du hast nochmal Konkurrenz bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ein neuer!
> Ich krieg seine Niere, ich hab ihn zuerst gesehen!



ein zweitaccount! und ich weiß den originalacc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (21. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich hab ne frage.
> 
> Is es Schwer nach Deutschland ode rin die Schweiz auszuwandenr ??_



kommt drauf an^^ was du gelernt hast etc

auswandern ist im prinzip einfach

das da bleiben können (wegen finanzen, job suche etc) ist eher der schwere part^^


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

_FIqqsaw-Jigsaw omg :/_


----------



## mookuh (21. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ein zweitaccount! und ich weiß den originalacc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noranif ? XD


----------



## Manoroth (21. Januar 2010)

Finaron schrieb:


> Danke für die nette Begrüßung, aber ich brauch meine Niere noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



guten abend^^


ihc bekomme seine leber

denke meine is bald durch wen ich so weiter saufe^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ein zweitaccount! und ich weiß den originalacc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach Mist.
Muss ich halt wieder vors Organspende Center gehen und den nächsten überfallen :/.


----------



## Skatero (21. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich hab ne frage.
> 
> Is es Schwer nach Deutschland ode rin die Schweiz auszuwandenr ??_



Hmm ja.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _FIqqsaw-Jigsaw omg :/_


Was?







> Huhu Schweinchen... du hast nochmal Konkurrenz bekommen






Dann brauchste mich ja eigentlich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dann brauchste mich ja eigentlich nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer weiß... vielleicht ist deines doch am Ende besser :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Januar 2010)

moin :3


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Was?



_Wegen Namens Ahnlichkeit _


----------



## Manoroth (21. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin :3



n'abend lachmann^^


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin :3



_Guten Abend Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2010)

Der 28. Januar 2010:
ein epischer Tag -- schon jetzt.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer weiß... vielleicht ist deines doch am Ende besser :X


Ich nehme an Amarillo macht dir noch n header? Dann bringt ja eig nix, da er das beruflich macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









> Wegen Namens Ahnlichkeit



Welche Namensähnlichkeit?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (21. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin :3



schon mit verbuddeln fertig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wegen Namens Ahnlichkeit _


Eigentlich falsches Zitat, aber egal.

Kannst dich ja mal hier erkundigen. http://www.bfm.admin.ch/bfm/de/home.htm


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin :3



Moine miseur.
Sie haben den Tisch 3 bestellt?


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> n'abend lachmann^^






Rexo schrieb:


> _Guten Abend Lachmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



moin ihr zwei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

_Wiso ?? 

Fur mich ist der epische Tag

31.1.2010 ^^_


----------



## Ykon (21. Januar 2010)

Hallöchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Moine miseur.
> Sie haben den Tisch 3 bestellt?



für mich und das schwein?


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich nehme an Amarillo macht dir noch n header? Dann bringt ja eig nix, da er das beruflich macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop -- wie kamst du so schnell darauf? :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> für mich und das schwein?



Also ich bitte sie, wir sind hier ein Schweineschnitzel Restaurant!


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wiso ?? _



WIESO? Du fragst wirklich, WIESO? Da erscheint endlich, endlich, endlich, endlich, endlich MASS EFFECT II


----------



## Edou (21. Januar 2010)

Huhu


----------



## Ykon (21. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> WIESO? Du fragst wirklich, WIESO? Da erscheint endlich, endlich, endlich, endlich, endlich MASS EFFECT II



Gibts dazu dann von dir nen Review? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> WIESO? Du fragst wirklich, WIESO? Da erscheint endlich, endlich, endlich, endlich, endlich MASS EFFECT II



^^


----------



## mookuh (21. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also ich bitte sie, wir sind hier ein Schweineschnitzel Restaurant!



wenigstens keine kühe


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Gibts dazu dann von dir nen Review?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sowieso -- das Ding ist der erste Top-Hit 2010 und wahrscheinlich das beste Rollenspiel 2010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop -- wie kamst du so schnell darauf? :O


Tja Intution.... aber dann mach ich echt keinen Header mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Rexo was meinst du mit Namensähnlichkeit??


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also ich bitte sie, wir sind hier ein Schweineschnitzel Restaurant!



ich bring nur mein eigenes essen mit?


----------



## Ykon (21. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> und wahrscheinlich das beste Rollenspiel 2010
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



FF13 *hüstel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich bring nur mein eigenes essen mit?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





*vor lachmann versteck*


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> FF13 *hüstel*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was willste mit den Japano-Quatsch, das ja schon mal richtig grauenvolle Kritiken bekommen hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich meine: Bioware pwns Square Enix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Rexo was meinst du mit Namensähnlichkeit??



_Ach nix ^^

------------------------

Rammstein konzert outfit zusammen sucht noch 10 Tage <3_


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=luvPFzykspw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hoffe Unheilig kommt irgentwan mal Luxemburg _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich bring nur mein eigenes essen mit?



Die Leute werden denken, dass Fleisch ist frisch. Sie setzen den Leuten falsche Erwartungen auf!
Raus hier!
Und das Schwein bleibt als Strafe hier.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (21. Januar 2010)

Hrhr da wir die Namensähnlichkeit abgehakt haben...mag mir einer dabei helfen? XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die Leute werden denken, dass Fleisch ist frisch. Sie setzen den Leuten falsche Erwartungen auf!
> Raus hier!
> Und das Schwein bleibt als Strafe hier.



NOEZ!!11


----------



## Ykon (21. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was willste mit den Japano-Quatsch, das ja schon mal richtig grauenvolle Kritiken bekommen hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In der Xbox Live stand nichts negatives 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und lass die Firmen aus dem Spiel 
 Bioware ist op :<


----------



## Edou (21. Januar 2010)

keiner begrüßt mich T_T


----------



## mookuh (21. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Hoffe Unheilig kommt irgentwan mal Luxemburg _



Ich glaube nicht
*hoffnung zerstör*


----------



## Ykon (21. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> keiner begrüßt mich T_T



Hallo :>


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

_o.O

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=ZtsqT3nOVno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ENTLICH NEUES MUSE VIDEO!!!

**durch dreht**

Kneif mich einer ich glaub ich Traume _


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> In der Xbox Live stand nichts negatives
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/15660
Bam it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> keiner begrüßt mich T_T



ahoisen


----------



## mookuh (21. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _o.O
> 
> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> ...



Nein das ist das reale Leben


----------



## Ykon (21. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/15660
> Bam it
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> Spätestens im März wissen wir mehr.




Bis dahin hör ich nicht auf japanische Fanbois 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Bis dahin hör ich nicht auf japanische Fanbois
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bioware mit Mass Effect II pwns Square mit FF 13.
Zudem Bioware im März noch mal mit Dragon Age: Origins - Awakening nachlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _o.O
> 
> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> ...



das ist ja toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Nein das ist das reale Leben



EGAL TROTZDEM **NED FLANDERS SCHREI NACHMACHT**





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hh-UcGE3CLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ykon (21. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bioware mit Mass Effect II pwns Square mit FF 13.
> Zudem Bioware im März noch mal mit Dragon Age: Origins - Awakening nachlegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist doof :<
Das sind alles Zufällige Ereignisse und keine trifftigen Argumente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich rede erst weiter mit dir darüber, wenn ich es durchgezockt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002NTFIVW/ref=s9_simi_gw_s0_p74_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1RDC4DN4QWHNPJEYS8B7&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128
<3


----------



## Kronas (21. Januar 2010)

[21:38:53] arosk: hi ich bin seine schwester jascha is nicht da

muahah arosks echter name ist jascha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (21. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...&pf_rd_i=301128
> <3



die gibts bei mir im müller


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> [21:38:53] arosk: hi ich bin seine schwester jascha is nicht da
> 
> muahah arosks echter name ist jascha
> 
> ...


So what? 



mookuh schrieb:


> die gibts bei mir im müller


Die gibts bei mir im Regal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die gibts bei mir im Regal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pwnd!


----------



## mookuh (21. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So what?
> 
> 
> Die gibts bei mir im Regal
> ...



zu teuer kein geld ^^


----------



## Ykon (21. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So what?
> 
> 
> Die gibts bei mir im Regal
> ...



Get a life


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> pwnd!


Nabend LoD



mookuh schrieb:


> zu teuer kein geld ^^


Tjo, pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Get a life



Ich hab ein Leben :<


----------



## Ykon (21. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Leben :<



Aber nicht mit einer Originalabbildung von Hogwarts für 150 Ocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Januar 2010)

bin weg ^^


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

_BB Lachmann du alter Metalhead ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Januar 2010)

ich bin erst 15 :<
fast 16 ...
xD

so, nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Aber nicht mit einer Originalabbildung von Hogwarts für 150 Ocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Originalabbildung von Hogwarts + alle Filme + Zusatzfach für die beiden letzten Filme!
Ich zahl da halt mal 150 Euro... ich mag CE's :<

Ach, lasst mich doch alle in Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich geh schlafen


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

_Wie findet ihr eigentlich meinen neuen Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (21. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wie findet ihr eigentlich meinen neuen Avatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


yay meine antwort ist irrelevant


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wie findet ihr eigentlich meinen neuen Avatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich fand den alten besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wie findet ihr eigentlich meinen neuen Avatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich finde ihn kacke.
Ich will das alte Viech zurück, dass imemr hin und her gewippt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## mookuh (21. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin erst 15 :<
> fast 16 ...
> xD
> 
> ...



jo du wirst an nem tollen tag 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nacht



Razyl schrieb:


> Originalabbildung von Hogwarts + alle Filme + Zusatzfach für die beiden letzten Filme!
> Ich zahl da halt mal 150 Euro... ich mag CE's :<
> 
> Ach, lasst mich doch alle in Ruhe
> ...



gn8



Rexo schrieb:


> _Wie findet ihr eigentlich meinen neuen Avatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich fand den alten besser


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich fand den alten besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Will ma ne zeit was neues versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s mmm..der wind blast heute ziemlich Stark_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

OMG, bist du die Kuh aus mookuh and chickey?!


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> OMG, bist du die Kuh aus mookuh and chickey?!



_Ich Fand die Sendung immer so scheiss sinlos genau wie I am Wiesel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:Nabend Noxiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Noxiel (21. Januar 2010)

Dein Ava ist Mist. Viel zu dunkel und der Waschbär war besser.




Edit: Hallo


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dein Ava ist Mist. Viel zu dunkel und der Waschbär war besser.



_mm..das wort eines Moderators is machtiger als jeder user 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mm..das wort eines Moderators is machtiger als jeder user
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Wort eines Mods zählt so viel wie 10 Milliarden Stimmen.
Also hassen 10 Milliarden Leute deinen Ava!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mm..das wort eines Moderators is machtiger als jeder user
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der mit der Weihnachtsmütze war noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

_Back to the Road 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

Ihr wollt mir ja keinen Ava, bzw. ne Sig bzw. einen Desktop Hintergrund machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ykon (21. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Der mit der Weihnachtsmütze war noch besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum lächelt dein Avatar eigentlich nicht? :<


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

_Deviantart soll helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

Woho, da sind ja einige heiße Ratm Avas :O.


----------



## mookuh (21. Januar 2010)

bin dann mal off bye


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

_Post faule user :/





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=RCWTq25gwWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



xD_


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Januar 2010)

Gibt's hier in diesem verlotterten Rattenloch eigentlich auch ein paar Leuchten unter all den Kaputten Glühbirnen die Germanistik studieren und mal was beantworten könnten?

Für Leute ohne intakte Humordrüsen: Gibt Tabletten dagegen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Januar 2010)

Unglaublich was man heutzutage alles in der Presse findet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Unglaublich was man heutzutage alles in der Presse findet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl das is so bitter das es schonwieder lustig is xD

edit: gn8 alle miteinander


----------



## yves1993 (22. Januar 2010)

Hey sry dass ich jetzt so kurz hier reinplatze aber wie macht man schon wieder einen Quelltext? 
Quote ist ja zB [QUOTE.] blabla [/QUOTE.] (Ohne die punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Gab ja mal ne auflistung aller forencodes aber ich find die einfach nichtmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..Naja für heut bin ich dann mal schlafen....gn8 ich schau dann am Mittag nochmal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. Januar 2010)

_Ganz einfach auf Weitere Stille gibt es alle forencodes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## mookuh (22. Januar 2010)

abend


----------



## Lillyan (22. Januar 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Firun du Forengürkchen!!!


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Firun du Forengürkchen!!!



Hoi und Happy Birthday firun!!!


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Firun du Forengürkchen!!!



Musst du das echt überall posten?


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Januar 2010)

herzlichen glückwunsch firun(?)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Januar 2010)

Alles gute zum zwölften.
Hier hast du paar Packungen Taschentücher.
Wirste jetzt brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Alles gute zum zwölften.
> Hier hast du paar Packungen Taschentücher.
> Wirste jetzt brauchen
> 
> ...



oder du,sein geb wunsch ist dir in die klöten zu treten XD(spekulation)


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Alles gute zum zwölften.
> Hier hast du paar Packungen Taschentücher.
> Wirste jetzt brauchen
> 
> ...



Meinst du, er hat erst mit 12 Schnupfen?


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Januar 2010)

YEHAW abend erstma

wir kriegen dsl 25k ;D sag tschüss zu Bauern DSL 2000 xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Januar 2010)

hallo und tschö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (22. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meinst du, er hat erst mit 12 Schnupfen?



Der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw Nabend Schwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> YEHAW abend erstma
> 
> wir kriegen dsl 25k ;D sag tschüss zu Bauern DSL 2000 xD


"Tschüss Bauern DSL 2000"



Ykon schrieb:


> Der war gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Huhu Ykon!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Januar 2010)

Google sammelt mal wieder Daten...
Alle schön lächeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ykon (22. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Google sammelt mal wieder Daten...
> Alle schön lächeln
> 
> 
> ...



"mal wieder"?

Du meinst warscheinlich schon immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Google sammelt mal wieder Daten...
> Alle schön lächeln
> 
> 
> ...


was zahlst für mein lächeln?



Ykon schrieb:


> "mal wieder"?
> 
> Du meinst warscheinlich schon immer
> 
> ...



Jop...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Januar 2010)

Unser Lateinlehrer ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Er nimmt Bestechungen nur ab 10 Euro an.
Bis 20 Euro ist es noch legal.
Ab dann muss er es melden, wenn es ihm angeboten wird.
Sonst kommt ein Disziplinarverfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Unser Lateinlehrer ist cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



rofl


----------



## Ykon (22. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Unser Lateinlehrer ist cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gibts dazu eine Vorgestichte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Gibts dazu eine Vorgestichte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jap.
Wir haben nen Vokabeltest geschrieben.
Vorher sagt er halt immer
Wer spickt, vorsagt mit Sendern oder anderen Hilfsmitteln versucht einen Vorteil zu erhalten der bekommt die Note 6. Alle anderen haben die Chance auf eine 1.
Dann hat er halt heute die gewöhnlichen Abschreiber an den Rand gesetzt.
Dann hat er halt des gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

pennt ihr alle noch Oo


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> pennt ihr alle noch Oo



Schon, irgendwie...


----------



## Ykon (22. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jap.
> Wir haben nen Vokabeltest geschrieben.
> Vorher sagt er halt immer
> Wer spickt, vorsagt mit Sendern oder anderen Hilfsmitteln versucht einen Vorteil zu erhalten der bekommt die Note 6. Alle anderen haben die Chance auf eine 1.
> ...



Das ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein VWL Lehrer ist so ähnlich. Nur leider blufft er nur. Er lehnt immer ab, wenn ich mit dem 10er winke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schon, irgendwie...



omg...4 min ohne post leute...was los *heul* seid ihr alle bei firun aufm geburtstag :O


----------



## Ykon (22. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> omg...4 min ohne post leute...was los *heul* seid ihr alle bei firun aufm geburtstag :O



Firun feiert in Orgrimmar :O


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Firun feiert in Orgrimmar :O



realm? *GG 
xDDD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Januar 2010)

Jaja, mein Physiklehrer von letztem Jahr.
Immer wenn seine Kollegen während des Unterrichts kurz reinkommen udn was fragen wollten, hat er ihnen immer die Tür vor der Nase zugehauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Er hat so ne ITler Frisur und unterrichtet auf ITG XD.
Einmal, haben wir ihn so im Hitnergrun gesehen, als wir Unterricht bei nem anderen Lehrer hatten.
Da ist hinter dem Klassenzimmer halt ein Lehrerraum.
Dann waren da die 2 Türen offen und man hat ihn gesehen.
Dann war da so die Co Rektorin und hat gerufen:
Eike (Name des Lehrers), Telefon.
Das war sowas von cool, wie er mit nem Lächeln im Gesicht erst an der einen Tür, dann an der anderen vorbegelaufen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jaja, mein Physiklehrer von letztem Jahr.
> Immer wenn seine Kollegen während des Unterrichts kurz reinkommen udn was fragen wollten, hat er ihnen immer die Tür vor der Nase zugehauen
> 
> 
> ...


kewl 

btw ich hab heut nen hopper zum stotterer gemacht :O....Hatt mich dumm angemach tund dann geschubst dann hab ich ihm die fresse "poliert"


----------



## Ykon (22. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Hatt mich dumm angemach tund dann geschubst dann hab ich ihm die fresse "poliert"



Wie jetzt? Mit einem Schleifer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Mit einem Schleifer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nää,wär zu teuer geworden ich hab ihm ins gesicht gespuckt und dann mit der faust zu geschlagen!^^


----------



## Ykon (22. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Nää,wär zu teuer geworden ich hab ihm ins gesicht gespuckt und dann mit der faust zu geschlagen!^^



Wär toll, wenn es auch so mit den Autos funktionieren würde.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Werd ich mir bestellen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wär toll, wenn es auch so mit den Autos funktionieren würde.



kann ich machen...für schaden hafte ich aber nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (22. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> kann ich machen...für schaden hafte ich aber nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann überleg ich mir es noch ein zweites mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (22. Januar 2010)

hallo ihr affen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Dann überleg ich mir es noch ein zweites mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So is brav!



Arosk schrieb:


> hallo ihr affen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi du monkey


----------



## Ykon (22. Januar 2010)

Freitag Abend und so wenig los?
Habt ihr alle ein rl oder wie? o0


----------



## Skatero (22. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Freitag Abend und so wenig los?
> Habt ihr alle ein rl oder wie? o0



Vor 30 Minuten oder so hatte ich es noch. Jetzt habe ich es verloren. Naja ich vermisse es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Freitag Abend und so wenig los?
> Habt ihr alle ein rl oder wie? o0


Jop sieht so aus....*bei freundin sitzt*.....was dass lustigste dran is..die telefoniert nu scho 2 std mit ihrer schweste Oo...naja...ich werd um 23uhr eh heimlaufen xd wir waren ja den ganzen tag zusammen xD


----------



## Ykon (22. Januar 2010)

@ Skatero: Welcome Back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Edou: Ganzen Tag mit der Freundin? Du hast ja ehrlich nen rl :O


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> @ Skatero: Welcome Back
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jow seid 7.45 ununterbrochen zusammen....^^


----------



## dragon1 (22. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle ein rl oder wie? o0



nur die iLvl 232 Variante.


----------



## Ykon (22. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Jow seid 7.45 ununterbrochen zusammen....^^



Anonyme Alkoholiker wissen auch immer ganz genau, wann sie ihren letzten Drink hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soviel dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Anonyme Alkoholiker wissen auch immer ganz genau, wann sie ihren letzten Drink hatten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich weiß des wegen schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (22. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ich weiß des wegen schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würd ich jetzt auch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Würd ich jetzt auch sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




:O


----------



## mookuh (22. Januar 2010)

hallo edous freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> hallo edous freundin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oO
Mookuh hat wieder schlechtes Gras gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (22. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> oO
> Mookuh hat wieder schlechtes Gras gegessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



och nur das von Kronas


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2010)

Habt ihr schon meinen neuen, tollen, Header gesehen? (Homepage noch Work in Progress)


----------



## Ykon (22. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon meinen neuen, tollen, Header gesehen? (Homepage noch Work in Progress)



Drachen sind immer cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> hallo edous freundin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie lässt grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (22. Januar 2010)

oh got kronas <.<


----------



## mookuh (22. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Sie lässt grüßen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



XD



Arosk schrieb:


> oh got kronas <.<



sag deiner schwester hallo xD


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> oh got kronas <.<



NEIN RUFE NICH GOTT VOR KRONAS KRONAS WILL GOTT RAIDN!!!!!!111einself


Capslock´s r kewl mhhhhkay!^^


/e
Mookuh liebt arosks schwester :O


----------



## Arosk (22. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> sag deiner schwester hallo xD



Ich beiß dich gleich!


----------



## mookuh (22. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> NEIN RUFE NICH GOTT VOR KRONAS KRONAS WILL GOTT RAIDN!!!!!!111einself
> 
> 
> Capslock´s r kewl mhhhhkay!^^
> ...



nein die war gestern in skype bei arosk am pc



Arosk schrieb:


> Ich beiß dich gleich!



komm her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (22. Januar 2010)

http://de.xfire.com/live_video/shadowking99/


----------



## Ykon (22. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich beiß dich gleich!



Rawr! :x


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> nein die war gestern in skype bei arosk am pc



und genau an diesem zeitpunkt hast dich verliebt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mookuh (22. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> und genau an diesem zeitpunkt hast dich verliebt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



nein ich ging afk
wenn dann hat kronas sich verliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> nein ich ging afk
> wenn dann hat kronas sich verliebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eyyyy neues zitat!!!^^ inner sigi!


----------



## mookuh (22. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Eyyyy neues zitat!!!^^ inner sigi!



jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein icq will zu keinem chatroom ne verbindung aufbauen -.- ich start ma neu


----------



## Arosk (22. Januar 2010)

omg pc eingefroren... ok, auf ein neues > http://de.xfire.com/live_video/shadowking99/ !


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> omg pc eingefroren... ok, auf ein neues > http://de.xfire.com/...o/shadowking99/ !



haha!!!^^


----------



## Ykon (22. Januar 2010)

Ich verabschiede mich mal an dieser Stelle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darf leider Morgen wieder in Schule :x 
Wie ich es liebe.


Gn8


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich mal an dieser Stelle.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Samstag schule oO wtf Oo...ehm WTF


----------



## mookuh (22. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich mal an dieser Stelle.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich darf morgen ausschlafen :>


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich darf morgen ausschlafen :>



Du bist ne Kuh... du darfst immer ausschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist ne Kuh... du darfst immer ausschlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bis sie geschlachtet wird dann schläft er für immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> bis sie geschlachtet wird dann schläft er für immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vorher landet er in unseren Magen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vorher landet er in unseren Magen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, aber sie haben eine langsam Tickende Biobombe im Arsch.


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vorher landet er in unseren Magen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne sobald er geschlachtet wird isser tot dann schläft erf für immer dannach landet er in unseren mägen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (22. Januar 2010)

ich werde euch mit metangas vernichten


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich werde euch mit metangas vernichten



mit welchen tangas willst uns vernichten?


----------



## mookuh (22. Januar 2010)

mit me tangas


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> mit me tangas


deinen tangas ....ekelhaft!!!


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> deinen tangas ....ekelhaft!!!



Tangas aus Kuhleder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (22. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> deinen tangas ....ekelhaft!!!



Du stehst doch drauf :>


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Du stehst doch drauf :>


Ne,kronas oder rexo..wobei lachmann hatt auch nen fetisch für kuhtangas!


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p5fy4XB0kAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (22. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ne,kronas oder rexo..wobei lachmann hatt auch nen fetisch für kuhtangas!



oooh rexo und kronas in einem satz ob das wohl gut geht


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> oooh rexo und kronas in einem satz ob das wohl gut geht



die sin doch garnet hier also! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (22. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> die sin doch garnet hier also!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verdammt^^


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> verdammt^^



brave einstellung!


----------



## mookuh (22. Januar 2010)

verdammt kronas ist pedo oO


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> verdammt kronas ist pedo oO



Das ist ja nichts neues


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2010)

Ich geh schlafen...
scheiß Erkältung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich geh schlafen...
> scheiß Erkältung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so nu bin ich dahoam....Jo gn8!!!


----------



## mookuh (22. Januar 2010)

gn8 razyl


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

It´s a new day,it´s a new generation.It´s a new day I´ll never lookin back!
Alko rate von wem (is easy)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> It´s a new day,it´s a new generation.It´s a new day I´ll never lookin back!
> Alko rate von wem (is easy)



The Legacy.
Is von Adelitas way.


----------



## Kronas (22. Januar 2010)

von wegen ich bin nicht da
jetzt gibts party


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> The Legacy.
> Is von Adelitas way.



Sauber!



nooiiin kronas vs gott..-.-

btw geiles ava kroni


----------



## Kronas (22. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Sauber!
> 
> 
> 
> nooiiin kronas vs gott..-.-



this is the end of all hope


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> this is the end of all hope



hoffnung? hab ich scho seid ich meine seele nichmehr hab nichmehr was heißt hatte ich noch nie.....^^


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2010)

eyy net pennen!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> eyy net pennen!



Ich bin wach, ich bin wach.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß, es wird wahrscheinlich nichts draus.
Bock auf nen Dreier?


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Ich bin wach, ich bin wach.



brav gibtn keks *keks zu werf*


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (23. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich weiß, es wird wahrscheinlich nichts draus.
> Bock auf nen Dreier?


Dreier mit dir, und Kronas ?
Kronas ist ein Pedophiler, da hab' ich Angst mit meinen 15 Jahren, und von Alkos sexuellen Neigungen will ich gar nicht reden. 
Ne das macht so keinen Spass.


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Dreier mit dir, und Kronas ?
> Kronas ist ein Pedophiler, da hab' ich Angst mit meinen 15 Jahren, und von Alkos sexuellen Neigungen will ich gar nicht reden.
> Ne das macht so keinen Spass.



So seh ich es auch - besorg mir 2 heiße girls und ich machs! aber mit denen nich mit euch!


----------



## Petersburg (23. Januar 2010)

*In das Forum Gestürmt komm* Was ist hier los?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *In das Forum Gestürmt komm* Was ist hier los?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wirham schulden und keine pfandflaschen mehr was sollen wir hatun!?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *In das Forum Gestürmt komm* Was ist hier los?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Herr Lehrer,
Edou wollte mich missbrachen und 0815 wollte mir Drogen verkaufen.
Und er wollte mir nen Kurzen andrehen.


----------



## Petersburg (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> wirham schulden und keine pfandflaschen mehr was sollen wir hatun!?



Ihr braucht einen Kredit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Herr Lehrer,
> Edou wollte mich missbrachen und 0815 wollte mir Drogen verkaufen.
> Und er wollte mir nen Kurzen andrehen.



Geh sterben!! es war anders rum der 0815 playboy wollte dich misbrauchen ich wollt die drogn verticken...PETZE!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Geh sterben!! es war anders rum der 0815 playboy wollte ich misbrauchen ich wollt die drogn verticken...PETZE!!


Aber ja, aber nein, aber ja, aber nein, aber ja.
OMG, dass ist so unfair.
Edou ist vooool die Schlampe.
Der hat sich einmal den Finger in den Po gesteckt und ihn dann vooooll in den Mund genommen.
Das hab ich von Shelley. Aber fragen sie sie auf keinen Fall, denn das ist vooool die Schlampe.
Alle sind voool die Schlampen außer 0815 der ist die Oberschlampe!


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Aber ja, aber nein, aber ja, aber nein, aber ja.
> OMG, dass ist so unfair.
> Edou ist vooool die Schlampe.
> Der hat sich einmal den Finger in den Po gesteckt und ihn dann vooooll in den Mund genommen.
> ...


zu viel little britain geguckt xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> zu viel little britain geguckt xD



Ja, Vicky is einfach nur epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, Vicky is einfach nur epic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich lieb dich mehr als apfelküsse ich lieb dich mehr als Kuche
.....................
Ich lieb dich mehr als schwarze schwänze xDDDDD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

Ich geh dann mal.
Bis morsche.


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich geh dann mal.
> Bis morsche.



alla ich geh auch oder so...


----------



## Breakyou (23. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend meine Herren
Edit: ach mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nacht ihr


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Guten Abend meine Herren
> Edit: ach mist
> 
> 
> ...



dann bleib ich =)


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

gogo so lahm zzt macht scho net pennen!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Januar 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend



SCHWEINIIIIIIIII


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Januar 2010)

0:45 und alle wg??


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> 0:45 und alle wg??



Jow.....und dass freitags .-.-


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

_Guten Abend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin wieder da voll gefressen ^^_


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> SCHWEINIIIIIIIII



Keine Beleidigungen sonst Permban!!111elf










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

_Nabend Carcharoth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
* 
*


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Guten Abend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Moin

@ charch...du kannst mich ned leiden-.-


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @ charch...du kannst mich ned leiden-.-



Carchi kann niemanden leiden, ausser mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Carchi kann niemanden leiden, ausser mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaja^^Schweinchen^^


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @ charch...du kannst mich ned leiden-.-




Der letzte der das dauernd gesagt hat, hat von mir nen Permban gekriegt. *g*


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

_Sei nicht so eingebildet Jigsaw :/_


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Der letzte der das dauernd gesagt hat, hat von mir nen Permban gekriegt. *g*



Der wars gesagt hatt? Charch oder dass du mich nich leiden kannst :O


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

_mmm....Muse wierd Mainstream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uberal im TV und Fan Dubs Muse Songs aus den alten Alben _


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mmm....Muse wierd Mainstream
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die wurden sogar in den beiden Twilightmovies verwurschtelt *g*

Und was noch komischer ist, zwei ehemalige Mitarbeiter von mir hören das Zeug. Hätte ich denen nie zugetraut. Die gehn sogar ans Konzert das hier bald stattfindet oO


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die wurden sogar in den beiden Twilightmovies verwurschtelt *g*
> 
> Und was noch komischer ist, zwei ehemalige Mitarbeiter von mir hören das Zeug. Hätte ich denen nie zugetraut. Die gehn sogar ans Konzert das hier bald stattfindet oO



_O NOEZ!!! Muse und Twilight o.O das darf nicht so weiter gehen Stopt den Twilight scheiss rettet Muse 

mm..will auch auf ein Konzert wahr erst einmal auf nem Konzi von denen das wahr vor 3 Jahren bestes Konzert ever <3

p.s is bestimmt die The Resistance Tour ^^ wahr damals bei der Black Holes and Revelations Tour ^^_


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

ich geh pennen luv euch auch gudnacht...


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Ich hau mich ins Ohr. Ähm.. aufs Bett... oder so...


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

_Ihr luschen kein durchhalte vermogen mehr die alte generation tztztzt_


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

gähn...


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (23. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> gähn...



Mund zu.
Rexo komm MSn.


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

_K mom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich hau mich ins Ohr. Ähm.. aufs Bett... oder so...


! ^^ gn8


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Moin :O


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Moin :O



Selber moin


----------



## Skatero (23. Januar 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Selber moin



selber,selber moin!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Januar 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

> Opportunismuspunkte



Kann mich bitte jemand aufklären? Was ist das? >_<


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

moin


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Januar 2010)

abend


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

heil


----------



## Skatero (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Kann mich bitte jemand aufklären? Was ist das? >_<



Wahrscheinlich das Ansehen.


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

miau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> heil



Heilen kann ich mich selber Oo


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> heil



Takkti!


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

heil


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> heil



So Leute wie dich müsste man Windelweich kopfen ... du weißt garnicht, was du schreibst..


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Nabend Schwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> heil







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CjhNWAo6DN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> heil



eyy spam nichd auernd den selben shice oO


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> So Leute wie dich müsste man Windelweich kopfen ... du weißt garnicht, was du schreibst..



eine begrüßung?


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> eine begrüßung?



So etwas ähnliches ..


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> ich will doch nur ne antwort! ich nehm einfach an, dass es hier so einen punktestand gibt. anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum hier so viele den hilfssherrif spielen themen melden.




ololololol...meine fresse nen troll!


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> eyy spam nichd auernd den selben shice oO


ich begrüß doch nur die leute. aber ich kann ja auch meine arme über dem kopf kreuzen.


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

_Jaja -.- Setzt noch Hitler dazu dan is es der Nazi Grüß :/

Alles unter der Linie is wieder normaler NS
--------------------------------------------------------------


Hba entlich Pilow-Talk in Bayonetta Bekommen <3

Hab 2 Stunden Non-Stop dank Casuals Hilfe Halo´s gefarmt ^^_


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> So etwas ähnliches ..



Heil ist eine ganz normale Begrüßung *g*


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> So etwas ähnliches ..






ja, also. und warum sollte man einen freundlichen menschen, der andere begrüßt schlagen? so weit ist es jetzt also schon mit unserer welt gekommen...


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jaja -.- Setzt noch Hitler dazu dan is es der Nazi Grüß :/
> 
> Alles unter der Linie is wieder normaler NS
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



normaler nationalsozialismus?


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ololololol...meine fresse nen troll!



War auch derjenige, der letzte mal das "Musik,TV und Kino" Forum zugespammt hat. (Watch teh signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ich dachte er hätte einen permban bekommen. Hab im anderen Forum auch schon reported, wurde aber anscheinend noch nicht beachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> ich begrüß doch nur die leute. aber ich kann ja auch meine arme über dem kopf kreuzen.



Aber wie ... du weißt schon, was Hitler mit den Menschen so allgemein angestellt hat .. ?
Es kann ja sein, dass jemand der hier im Nachtschwärmer mitschreibt Vorfahren hat, deren Opfer Hitler waren ..


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

_Em..ok xD 
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JxtVI-j-28s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> War auch derjenige, der letzte mal das "Musik,TV und Kino" Forum zugespammt hat. (Watch teh signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie kommst du denn darauf, dass ich einen ban bekommen sollte? dann sollten hier aber wenig leute unterwegs sein, wenn es hier so schnell geht.


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> normaler nationalsozialismus?



NS = Nachtschwärmer




Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> wie kommst du denn darauf, dass ich einen ban bekommen sollte? dann sollten hier aber wenig leute unterwegs sein, wenn es hier so schnell geht.



Wär aber in einigen Fällen besser so.


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> War auch derjenige, der letzte mal das "Musik,TV und Kino" Forum zugespammt hat. (Watch teh signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Ta(k)ktlose Vernichter?


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> wie kommst du denn darauf, dass ich einen ban bekommen sollte? dann sollten hier aber wenig leute unterwegs sein, wenn es hier so schnell geht.



meiner meinung bei wiederholung JA sollte es!...


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Aber wie ... du weißt schon, was Hitler mit den Menschen so allgemein angestellt hat .. ?
> Es kann ja sein, dass jemand der hier im Nachtschwärmer mitschreibt Vorfahren hat, deren Opfer Hitler waren ..






wer sprach denn von hitler?


aber nebenbei: mein opa ist im kz umgekommen...


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Der Ta(k)ktlose Vernichter?



Nein es war dieser Matelhead1337, aber alle haben natürlich den Vernichter beschuldigt, weil niemand seine Grottenmusik mag.


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> wer sprach denn von hitler?
> 
> 
> aber nebenbei: mein opa ist im kz umgekommen...



Na also du Schwachkopf -.-

Dann begrüßt du uns noch mit "Heil"


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> wer sprach denn von hitler?
> 
> 
> *aber nebenbei: mein opa ist im kz umgekommen...*


_
Genau wen so wa spassiert ist halt man einfahc mal die fresse bei solchen 2 deutigen sätzen nextes ma Hinr einschalten _


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

er ist besoffen vom Wachturm gefallen *schenkelklopf*


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> er ist besoffen vom Wachturm gefallen *schenkelklopf*



Gz.......-.- über sowas macht man keine witze


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

_Wo bleiben die Moderatoren _


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Was will so ein Troll eigentlich auf diesen heiligen Nachtschwärmerboden? :<
Ich will hier echt ungern reporten.


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wo bleiben die Moderatoren _



Weiß nicht, ich hab den Kerl jetzt schon 3 mal reported..


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wo bleiben die Moderatoren _



Firun is bestimmt besoffen inner ecke in seiner wohnung.....hatt es bestimmt zu bunt getrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Nein es war dieser Matelhead1337, aber alle haben natürlich den Vernichter beschuldigt, weil niemand seine Grottenmusik mag.


was hört er denn?


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

_mmm....hat einer ma wieder was von Dini gehohrt ??_


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mmm....hat einer ma wieder was von Dini gehohrt ??_


ne,sie fehlt mir langsam wird firun mein lieblings mod...dann dini gleichauf mit lily...^^..dann noxi....!


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> was hört er denn?



Wie gesagt: Grottenmusik.


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Was will so ein Troll eigentlich auf diesen heiligen Nachtschwärmerboden? :<
> Ich will hier echt ungern reporten.


Geil. neue sig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> was hört er denn?



Selfownd.


Rexo schrieb:


> _mmm....hat einer ma wieder was von Dini gehohrt ??_



Ihr habt sie wohl verscheucht ausm Nachtschwärmer :/
Sauber Jungs


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

_Meine Moderatoren Fav:

1.Firun
2.Dini
3Noxiel
4.Lillyan
5.Maladin _


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> *Geil. neue sig*.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



machs weg sonst kommen neue bobs innen NS -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Grottenmusik.






grottenmusik? sowas wie peter fox, sonic syndicate, dimmu borgir, cannibal corpse, linkinpark usw.?


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> machs weg sonst kommen neue bobs innen NS -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Solange er sich nicht im WoW Forum blicken lässt, solls mir recht sein *g*


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Meine Moderatoren Fav:
> 
> 1.Firun
> 2.Dini
> ...



Sind alle aus dem selben Holz geschnitzt ... päh ...



























(Außer Maladin)


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Solange er sich nicht im WoW Forum blicken lässt, solls mir recht sein *g*



das offizielle?


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> grottenmusik? sowas wie peter fox, sonic syndicate, dimmu borgir, cannibal corpse, linkinpark usw.?



Ich sag dazu nur:
Mehr Musiknazi geht nicht mehr...


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sind alle aus dem selben Holz geschnitzt ... päh ...
> 
> 
> 
> (Außer Maladin)



Jetzt musste ich wirklich grinsen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich glaub auch nur weil es wahr ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Meine Moderatoren Fav:
> 
> 1.Firun
> 2.Dini
> ...



Carchi fehlt... oder ist das absicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> machs weg sonst kommen neue bobs innen NS -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dier verscheuchen wir dann wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unser Revier!


Ykon schrieb:


> Solange er sich nicht im WoW Forum blicken lässt, solls mir recht sein *g*



Bin ich recht selten drinnen ... bin seit über nem halben Jahr WoW Clean ...

Aber ich fang demnächst wieder an zu zocken ... muss mir dann meinen Account wieder zurück linken xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

Edou, Taktloss ist wie der Heel Punk, der versucht die Leute zu konvertieren ^.^.


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Carchi fehlt... oder ist das absicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Charchi hatt nen bösen humor...(was ich eig liebe) aber es geht um "Nette" mods xD...Nich um sarkastische 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo,die arme frau lässt sich die haare rasieren bäääh!!^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Edou, Taktloss ist wie der Heel Punk, der versucht die Leute zu konvertieren ^.^.



achja... heut kommt ja wieder smackdown :O


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sag dazu nur:
> Mehr Musiknazi geht nicht mehr...



wieso das denn?




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Edou, Taktloss ist wie der Heel Punk, der versucht die Leute zu konvertieren ^.^.



was ist ein heel punk?


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Carchi fehlt... oder ist das absicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der wär bei mir auf Platz 12 oder so


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> das offizielle?



Nö, das Gefälschte!


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

eine nette abwechslung, mal auf großschreibung zu verzichten.


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Langsam glaub ich wirklich, dass es sich um den Vernichter handelt.
Was so ein paar Monate Buffed Forum aus einem Menschen machen kann. o0


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Langsam glaub ich wirklich, dass es sich um den Vernichter handelt.
> Was so ein paar Monate Buffed Forum aus einem Menschen machen kann. o0



was denn?


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> wieso das denn?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrestler...

Und ich mag punk eig..eig mag ich alle heels auch wenn ich sie am anfang hasste (daran merkt man dass sie ihre rolle sauber spielen) jetzt mag ich die voll^^ zb randy....Edge....Cm Punk...Usw^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

rock´n troll
ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein xD
so simpel aber bis jetzt ist noch keine band außer aktarum draufgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Was so ein paar Monate Buffed Forum aus einem Menschen machen kann. o0



Ich verstehe dich voll und ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Buffed hat mein ganzes Leben zerstört!


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich voll und ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann verpfeif dich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich voll und ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hältst dich dafür ja ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nervenschwache überleben hier keine Minute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

jetzt is mir langweilig D:
belustigt mich, pöbel!


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Carchi fehlt... oder ist das absicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Hab ich nicht so offt zu tuen_


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Wrestler...
> 
> Und ich mag punk eig..eig mag ich alle heels auch wenn ich sie am anfang hasste (daran merkt man dass sie ihre rolle sauber spielen) jetzt mag ich die voll^^ zb randy....Edge....Cm Punk...Usw^^



lang lang ist´s her, dass ich wrestling mochte


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Dann verpfeif dich wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vorsicht! Ironie!



Ykon schrieb:


> Du hältst dich dafür ja ganz gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haha ... jetzt musse ich lachen xD


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Du hältst dich dafür ja ganz gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann müsst ich ja scho längst weg sein xDDDD


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

was läuft da überhaupt grad? lohnt´s sich, mal wieder reinzuschauen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> was läuft da überhaupt grad? lohnt´s sich, mal wieder reinzuschauen?



wo wir schonmal dabei sind, hauen sich rey und batista immer noch die köppe ein? :O


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Dann müsst ich ja scho längst weg sein xDDDD



Ich? Nervenschwach? Ich bin ein mentaler Tigerpanzer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






DER schrieb:


> jetzt is mir langweilig D:
> belustigt mich, pöbel!



erm...hmm... kennst du den Witz mit dem Pferd und der Nonne?


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> was läuft da überhaupt grad? lohnt´s sich, mal wieder reinzuschauen?



Musst du selbst wissen...


Btw..Heels an die macht...ich mag nurnoch gewissen faces..HBK Triple H (der vorm turn steht yipeeee)....Deadman!!^^

brb essen


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> was läuft da überhaupt grad? lohnt´s sich, mal wieder reinzuschauen?



Was? O.o
Schreib mal bitte so, dass auch ich etwas verstehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> erm...hmm... kennst du den Witz mit dem Pferd und der Nonne?



erzähle er ihn und versuche er mich zu belustigen!


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> erzähle er ihn und versuche er mich zu belustigen!



Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Porschefahrer und einem Säugetier?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Porschefahrer und einem Säugetier?



...?


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wo wir schonmal dabei sind, hauen sich rey und batista immer noch die köppe ein? :O


als ich noch geschaut hab, waren sie beste freunde





Lekraan schrieb:


> Was? O.o
> Schreib mal bitte so, dass auch ich etwas verstehe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich fragte, ob es sich lohne, mal wieder wrestling zu schauen.


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> erzähle er ihn und versuche er mich zu belustigen!



Ich kenn den Witz nicht. Deswegen frag ich dich doch. o0






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ...?



Ach Fail >.<

Es heißt: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Porsche und einem Säugetier

Lösung: Beim Porshce ist das Ars**loch drinnen.



PS: ... *schenkelklopfer -.-*


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> als ich noch geschaut hab, waren sie beste freunde



waren sie soweit ich weiß bis vor kurzem auch noch aber dann hat rey irgendwas gemacht und dann ist batista ausgrastet :O


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

btw Seite 6300 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich kenn den Witz nicht. Deswegen frag ich dich doch. o0
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lekraan schrieb:


> Ach Fail >.<
> 
> Es heißt: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Porsche und einem Säugetier
> 
> ...



...
ja... ein kleines lächeln haste hervorgelockt


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

OMG DA IST ER GEPLATZT!


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> btw Seite 6300
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich freu mich ja so sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

wie viel frauen braucht man für einen golfplatz?


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/139541-black-metal/

FAIL!


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> wie viel frauen braucht man für einen golfplatz?



_Frauen witze sind nicht ok :/_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> wie viel frauen braucht man für einen golfplatz?



Pah.
Lachmann, Rexo und Ich sind Feministinnen.
1,2,3 vier was wollen wir.
Frauen an die Macht, macht in die Schwänze eine 8!


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...41-black-metal/
> 
> FAIL!



Hab ich auch schon gesehen.
Hab mich aber nur gefragt, warum Carcha dort aufräumt und hier nicht :<


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Pah.
> Lachmann, Rexo und Ich sind Feministinnen.



_Frauen witze sind unterstes Niveu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Frauen witze sind nicht ok :/_



Kennst du Männerwitze? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon gesehen.
> Hab mich aber nur gefragt, warum Carcha dort aufräumt und hier nicht :<



wir gleichen seinen geistigen dünnschiss aus deswegen nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Frauen witze sind unterstes Niveu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum kann eine Frau nicht schön und intelligent zugleich sein?
Weil es dann ein Mann wäre! 

Sie zu ihm: "Schatz, was gefällt dir an mir am Besten?" "Mein perfekter Körper oder mein schönes Gesicht?"
Er: "Dein Sinn für Humor!" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Pah.
> Lachmann, Rexo und Ich sind Feministinnen.
> 1,2,3 vier was wollen wir.
> Frauen an die Macht, macht in die Schwänze eine 8!



ehmm... kann ich austreten aus dem club? X.x


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

6 braucht man. 3x6=18


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ehmm... kann ich austreten aus dem club? X.x



Ok.
Dann sind wir jetzt Furryristen.


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon gesehen.
> Hab mich aber nur gefragt, warum Carcha dort aufräumt und hier nicht :<



Och der is bestimmt beleidigt, weil er bei Rexo nicht unter den Top 5 dabei war.


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ivndOrxQ5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

super ... freundin nicht icq on und ich langweil mich :<


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Warum kann eine Frau nicht schön und intelligent zugleich sein?
> Weil es dann ein Mann wäre!
> 
> Sie zu ihm: "Schatz, was gefällt dir an mir am Besten?" "Mein perfekter Körper oder mein schönes Gesicht?"
> ...



geil kannt ich noch net^^
@lachi...selbst is der mann!


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> super ... freundin nicht icq on und ich langweil mich :<



Tja, wird wohl nichts mit Livesex


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok.
> Dann sind wir jetzt Furryristen.



metal0r wär besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

Gehen 2 Nutten am Stadtrand von Mainz entlang und sehen eine MÃ¼llkippe. Sagt die eine: Mainz ist ein Dreckloch .Die andere: Meins auch


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Tja, wird wohl nichts mit Livesex



:/


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> Gehen 2 Nutten am Stadtrand von Mainz entlang und sehen eine MÃ¼llkippe. Sagt die eine: Mainz ist ein Dreckloch .Die andere: Meins auch



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaalt


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

<3 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nZlWuW2hmdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Och der is bestimmt beleidigt, weil er bei Rexo nicht unter den Top 5 dabei war.



OMG Rexo! It's y0ur f0ckin' fault!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

na ihr langweile mich auch zu tode mw2 durch und online durch prestig dran und zzz 
^^


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

Ein Schwarzer geht auf dem Bau hinters Haus zum pinkeln. Da sieht er den Chef kommen und steckt schnell seinen besten Freund weg. Der Chef aber schreit: Ich habe genau gesehen,dass du ne Rolle Dachpappe eingesteckt hast!


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> OMG Rexo! It's y0ur f0ckin' fault!



_????_


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> OMG Rexo! It's y0ur f0ckin' fault!


!!11111drölf!!1



Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> na ihr langweile mich auch zu tode mw2 durch und online durch prestig dran und zzz
> ^^



Sorry, nichts verstanden


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> Gehen 2 Nutten am Stadtrand von Mainz entlang und sehen eine MÃ¼llkippe. Sagt die eine: Mainz ist ein Dreckloch .Die andere: Meins auch



Mein Witz:
Gehen 2 Leute in den Mc Donalds und bestellen nen Cappuccino.
Postet Taktloss was sinnvolles.

Der war gut XD.
Im MCes gibst nämlich gar keinen Cappuccino!


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Meine Moderatoren Fav:
> 
> 1.Firun
> 2.Dini
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

immer diese rassisten witze -.-


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> Ein Schwarzer geht auf dem Bau hinters Haus zum pinkeln. Da sieht er den Chef kommen und steckt schnell seinen besten Freund weg. Der Chef aber schreit: Ich habe genau gesehen,dass du ne Rolle Dachpappe eingesteckt hast!



_BÄMM....epic Fail das wahr gerade so was von unter die Gurtellinie_


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



go charchi go


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ownd.!


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon gesehen.
> Hab mich aber nur gefragt, warum Carcha dort aufräumt und hier nicht :<



Benutz die Reportfunktion. Hab kein Bock alle drölfhundert Seiten von dem Thread hier zu lesen.


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und in dieser Kategorie bist du mein fav!!!111einself


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Is Klar :/

Hab dich nich rein genohmen weil ich nur sehr sehr selten mit dir zu tuen habe _


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Januar 2010)

wtf. unter nachtschwärmerniveau! die witze :S


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> na ihr langweile mich auch zu tode mw2 durch und online durch prestig dran und zzz
> ^^



Ich kaufe Satzzeichen un möchte auflösen.

"Na ihr? Langweile mich auch zu Tode. Habe CoD MW 2 durchgespielt und begebe mich im MP bereits in den nächsten Prestige-Modus."



Und ihr dachtet Rechtschreibenflamer wären uncool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

ich denke, die wenigsten beschweren sich über positive vorurteile.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

mw2 ist modern warfar 2.
Wen ihr recht schreibfehler findet dürft ihr sie behalten

und satz zeichen sind bei mir um 21:30 abgeschaltet ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Och der is bestimmt beleidigt, weil er bei Rexo nicht unter den Top 5 dabei war.



Nö. Weil ich bei dir auf Platz 12 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Benutz die Reportfunktion. Hab kein Bock alle drölfhundert Seiten von dem Thread hier zu lesen.



Meinte nicht den NS Thread, sondern diesen.
Und den hab ich reportet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab dich trozdem lieb.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Is Klar :/
> 
> Hab dich nich rein genohmen weil ich nur sehr sehr selten mit dir zu tuen habe _




War doch nur n Scherz :<


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Benutz die Reportfunktion. Hab kein Bock alle drölfhundert Seiten von dem Thread hier zu lesen.


Klar. Jetzt müssen auch noch wir für dich suchen ... päh
Damit steigst du in meiner Mod-Skala



Ykon schrieb:


> Ich kaufe Satzzeichen un möchte auflösen.
> 
> "Na ihr? Langweile mich auch zu Tode. Habe CoD MW 2 durchgespielt und begebe mich im MP bereits in den nächsten Prestige-Modus."
> 
> ...



ROFLOL *Lachflash* (mal wieder) XD


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

da ich von der Bildung der Buffed-Community nicht überzeugt bin, kam mir die grandiose idee, eine quiz zu starten.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Meinte nicht den NS Thread, sondern diesen.
> Und den hab ich reportet
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab atm 7 Reports zum Arbarbeiten udn der Firefox schwuckelt rum... dauert n bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> da ich von der Bildung der Buffed-Community nicht überzeugt bin, kam mir die grandiose idee, eine quiz zu starten.



*Beide Dauem für dich hoch*


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> War doch nur n Scherz :<



_uffa....''sich ein Tuch aus der Tasche zieht und sich den schweis von der Stirn abwischt''_


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Januar 2010)

Un um was solls da in dem quidz gehen tun ?


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> War doch nur n Scherz :<



Ich mag deine fiese ader...also mag ich dich!!!


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

Wenn niemand was dagegen hat und auch welche mitmachen wollen, fange ich gleich mit der ersten Frage an. Wer zuerst die richtige Antwort nennt, darf die nächste stellen.


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Un um was solls da in dem quidz gehen tun ?


Alles.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich mag deine fiese ader...also mag ich dich!!!



Edou und Charca sitzen auf nem Baum...


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> Alles.



Was tat Lukas Meier am 7. Mai 1786 gegen 20:24 Uhr?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

kenne da nen wit 

stehlen deutsche stahl heist es deutschstahl
stehlen schweden stahl heist es schwedenstahl
aber stehlen polen sahtl heist es diebstahl 


oder so ähnlich ja es ist schon spät ^^


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Edou und Charca sitzen auf nem Baum...



...springen runter und hauen alko aufs maul!


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

Frage 1: Wie viel Ampére fließen bei einem durchschnittlichen Menschen durch den Körper, wenn er in Deutschland in eine Steckdose fasst?


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

Ich Liebe dieses Bild <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Ich Liebe dieses Bild <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ololol joa nice xD


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

ne das wird nen steahlt angrifff ^^ 
ja bin heute wieder witzig


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> Frage 1: Wie viel Ampére fließen bei einem durchschnittlichen Menschen durch den Körper, wenn er in Deutschland in eine Steckdose fasst?


Wer will den ersten Punkt kriegen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

230 Volt.
Ampere kp 15?
Ach Mist, er hat ja jetzt (S)permabann XD.


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Herzlichen Glühstrumpf!

Sie haben gewonnen!

Würd ich wissen wie man in dem Forum hier den Kram noch Blinken lässt und mit Marquee dekoriert würd ich das nun sicher auch nutzen, aber who cares.

Dein Gewinn besteht aus folgenden Gegenständen:

- Soviele Waschmaschinen wie Sie mit einer Hand tragen können!
- Ein Permban fürs Leben. Kann gerne auch auf potentiellen Nachwuchs und Verwandte vererbt werden[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]charchi an die macht!!![/font]


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wijj427JhnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

zu viel also hirn koplett ausfall zählt das ?^^


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit ihr mal seht was für ne arme Sau ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich steig wohl bald auf Chrome um...


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 230 Volt.
> Ampere kp 15?
> Ach Mist, er hat ja jetzt (S)permabann XD.



Jetzt brauchst du noch die Formel und den Widerstand des Körpers.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chrome > firefox
auf jedenfall ^^


----------



## Petersburg (23. Januar 2010)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)

Hab heute einen LCD Fernseher für 150 Euronen gekauft, und ihr nicht *Muhahahahahahahaha*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

> Herzlichen Glühstrumpf!
> 
> Sie haben gewonnen!
> 
> ...



I <3 U Carcha.

Rexo, jetzt hast du einne Grund Carcha in deine Top5 zu packen. Schmeiß einfach Maladin raus, lässt sich hier eh nie blicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs auch besser als firefox un der andere shice!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

rofl wie kan man bitte 100 mille arbeitsspeicher haben ???


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> Jetzt brauchst du noch die Formel und den Widerstand des Körpers.



Wars nicht.
Widerstand ist Volt durch AMpere oder Wars Volt mal Ampere... mhh...
Ist Volt durch Ampere.
Ich geh mal bissl off alley^^.


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> (~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)
> 
> Hab heute einen LCD Fernseher für 150 Euronen gekauft, und ihr nicht *Muhahahahahahahaha*
> 
> ...



Und ich hab Heute etwas Vodka getunrken !! UND du bestimmt nicht!*muhahahahah*!!!!


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> (~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)
> 
> Hab heute einen LCD Fernseher für 150 Euronen gekauft, und ihr nicht *Muhahahahahahahaha*
> 
> ...



99.95 im saturn...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

ganz klar negativ sag ich da nur bin nur zu faul mein formel buch raus zu hollen da stehts drin


----------



## Metalhead1337 (23. Januar 2010)

Der Körper hat ein Kohm.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

heute hab ich nen halben kasten flensburger getrunken und du net ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> heute hab ich nen halben kasten flensburger getrunken und du net ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab heute .. Musik gehört! Und du bestimmt auch!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

für die die 1kohm nett kennen 
übersetze ich es kurz also 1 kilo ohm ^^


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> Wer will den ersten Punkt kriegen?



Meine Antwort: 0. In einem Luftleeren raum fliesst kein Strom. Bestes Beispiel: Taktloss ala Metalhead1337 aka Spiegel der Unterschichtgesellschaft


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> Jetzt brauchst du noch die Formel und den Widerstand des Körpers.



wow!
Gestern wars du noch unfähig richtig Wörter zu schreiben.
Heute schaffst du es deutsche Grammatik und Rechtschreibung zu benutzten und jetzt kommst du mit so obercoolen Fragen, die man in der 9. (!!!) Klasse lernt?
Ich zitiere mich ungern selbst, aber:



Ykon schrieb:


> Was so ein paar Monate Buffed Forum aus einem Menschen machen kann. o0



Du bist echt SO verdammt cool! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> rofl wie kan man bitte 100 mille arbeitsspeicher haben ???



Sind nur 8096 MB :>


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2010)

heut is ja mal richtig was los im nachtschwaermer^^ 


Achja, das zitat von heute ist so geil...
Taktloss: Ich bin Der Spiegel der Gesellschaft
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*Carcharoth : Du bist ein Troll*


OWnded 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Januar 2010)

bwah ich geh ma pennen...
gut nacht zsammen


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

batista is gay :O


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> wow!
> Gestern wars du noch unfähig richtig Wörter zu schreiben.
> Heute schaffst du es deutsche Grammatik und Rechtschreibung zu benutzten und jetzt kommst du mit so obercoolen Fragen, die man in der 9. (!!!) Klasse lernt?
> Ich zitiere mich ungern selbst, aber:
> ...


Ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich muss von deinen Beiträgen immer lachen xD



dragon1 schrieb:


> heut is ja mal richtig was los im nachtschwaermer^^
> 
> 
> Achja, das zitat von heute ist so geil...
> ...


Und ein weiteres Gelächter >.<


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

trolle sind doch diese kleinen viecher aus dem wald oder ^^ 
und sonst was geht so ab ausser youtube videos durch watchen ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> batista is gay :O



du sagst es o_O


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

_SO ich bin weg ich versuche mir 10 Millionen Halo´s zusammen zu farmen fur die Waffe Rodin in Bayonetta ^^_


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Was sagt ihr zu meinem neuen Avatar? *sich toll fühl*


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]_Edou hat bisher keine Kommentare. Warum nicht mal "Hallo" sagen?_

_
_

_keiner mag mich :O _


_
_[/font]


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

zock lieber mass effect2 ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu meinem neuen Avatar? *sich toll fühl*



styla!


----------



## mookuh (23. Januar 2010)

abeend


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> heut is ja mal richtig was los im nachtschwaermer^^
> 
> 
> Achja, das zitat von heute ist so geil...
> ...




Ich bin ein Troll? Wo steht das? ^^


----------



## Skatero (23. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> heut is ja mal richtig was los im nachtschwaermer^^
> 
> 
> Achja, das zitat von heute ist so geil...
> ...



Das hat Metalhead1337 auch in der Sig. :S


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu meinem neuen Avatar? *sich toll fühl*



Ich sag erst was dazu, wenn du mir sagst ob du das auf dem Bild bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

^das liegt nur daran das keiner hier alles ließt oder beachtet haben dich nur übersehen in den gazen texten und aja hi


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu meinem neuen Avatar? *sich toll fühl*



"Mütze vom Kopp wenn ich mit dir rede!"


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

arosk du knub!


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das hat Metalhead1337 auch in der Sig. :S



Mh... hatte.. *ändern geht*


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das hat Metalhead1337 auch in der Sig. :S



Guck mal hier vorbei. Taktloss hat sich schon geoutet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Januar 2010)

hallo carchi auch hier nerv :>


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> da ich von der *Bildung* der Buffed-Community nicht überzeugt bin, kam mir die grandiose idee, *eine quiz* zu starten.



Fail.
Das Quiz 



Hans!11elf


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

quiz down bei nur einer frage fail sag ich da nur


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]_Edou hat bisher keine Kommentare. Warum nicht mal "Hallo" sagen?_
> 
> _
> _
> ...



hihi


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]_Edou hat bisher keine Kommentare. Warum nicht mal "Hallo" sagen?_
> 
> _
> _
> ...


Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> styla!



*sich noch toller fühl*


mookuh schrieb:


> abeend



abend^^


Ykon schrieb:


> Ich sag erst was dazu, wenn du mir sagst ob du das auf dem Bild bist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Carcharoth schrieb:


> "Mütze vom Kopp wenn ich mit dir rede!"



Du bist nicht mein Lehrer!!!


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Troll? Wo steht das? ^^



du weisst welches Zitat ich meine! Und ich hab absichtlich statt metalhead Taktloss geschirben, eh ein und die selbe person.

http://www.buffed.de...opic/139536-so/

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font][/font]​[/font]


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> hihi



du bist plöd!!-.-


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Das bin ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann find ich dein Avatar richtig gut. *g*


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das hat Metalhead1337 auch in der Sig. :S




Finde nix entsprechendes. 


URL plx?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Januar 2010)

Wie einem hallo gesagt wird 




*carch Nerv*


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Dann find ich dein Avatar richtig gut. *g*



<3 undso


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich mag dich! =)


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Taktloss hat auch nen permban.
Wenn ihr ihn wieder seht, informiert mich bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

die trolle haben doch in schweden oder wo die stadt ist wo die auto marke sab hergestellt wird ne hauptstadt ^^ (nicht böse nehmen )


*Trollhättan das ist die stadt der trolle ^^
*


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du bist nicht mein Lehrer!!!



Deshalb die Anführungszeichen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Taktloss hat auch nen permban.
> Wenn ihr ihn wieder seht, informiert mich bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wird gemacht chef


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Finde nix entsprechendes.
> 
> 
> URL plx?



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/7250-die-nachtschwaermer/page__view__findpost__p__2400818


In seiner Signatur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Taktloss hat auch nen permban.
> Wenn ihr ihn wieder seht, informiert mich bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist es nicht allen vom schreibstil klar, dass Taktloss gerade als Metalhead1337 rumtrollt^^?


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

Brütal Legend <3

kennt wer das Spiel... außer lachi ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Januar 2010)

*randaliert bissen im Schwärmer *RANDALLLLE* da ihn ja keine beachtet*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

ja wieso ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Brütal Legend <3
> 
> kennt wer das Spiel... außer lachi ^^



:<


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ich mag dich! =)



Ich dich auch! 
ABER...ich bin nicht schwul!


Carcharoth schrieb:


> Taktloss hat auch nen permban.
> Wenn ihr ihn wieder seht, informiert mich bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den seh ich hier in Augsburg bestimmt nirgens


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Blade randaliert charchi bann!!!!


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Brütal Legend <3
> 
> kennt wer das Spiel... außer lachi ^^



Me. Me. :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Januar 2010)

Pfff *Randaliert noch mehr* Tjahahahahhahahahah


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

Ich muß mir das Spiel unbedingt holen... habs gestern bei jemand auf PS3 gespielt :>


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Blade randaliert charchi bann!!!!


ich bin auch nicht schwul!!! ich mag dich als Kumpel!!!


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Blade randaliert charchi bann!!!!



wer randaliert? Blade? Nie davon gehoert...ist das so ein neuling?


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Blade randaliert charchi bann!!!!



Carcha ist kein Pokemon. :<


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/7250-die-nachtschwaermer/page__view__findpost__p__2400818
> 
> 
> In seiner Signatur.
> ...




Ich seh nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur was von Spiegel der Gesellschaft und bla


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wer randaliert? Blade? Nie davon gehoert...ist das so ein neuling?



Neuling? NEULING? NEU NEU NEUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULING? WTF *ENRAGE UND RANDALIERT RICHTIG*


----------



## Thoor (23. Januar 2010)

War der Forentroll echt Taktloss o.O das niveau würde passen .<


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wer randaliert? Blade? Nie davon gehoert...ist das so ein neuling?



ja nen noob,deswegen gehört sich nen bann!!! da er/sie/es randaliert :O


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Pfff *Randaliert noch mehr* Tjahahahahhahahahah




*taser in deinen Nacken drück*

Ruhe!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> *taser in deinen Nacken drück*
> 
> Ruhe!


Okay =<


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> War der Forentroll echt Taktloss o.O das niveau würde passen .<



klar o_O
hat man doch sofort gemerkt xD


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Blade randaliert charchi bann!!!!
> 
> 
> ich bin auch nicht schwul!!! ich mag dich als Kumpel!!!



ok <3


Ykon schrieb:


> Carcha ist kein Pokemon. :<



Aber ich bin eins!
Du darfst enscheiden welches ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Neuling? NEULING? NEU NEU NEUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULING? WTF *ENRAGE UND RANDALIERT RICHTIG*



hat jemand irgend etwas gesagt? Ich hoere nur den Klang der vergebung (Erst schreie und dann stille xD insiderwitz)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

wenn hier einer randaliert den bin ich das ist das klar ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5MspEY3Q6A


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> *taser in deinen Nacken drück*
> 
> Ruhe!



grade rückst du hinter firun!!!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hat jemand irgend etwas gesagt? Ich hoere nur den Klang der vergebung (Erst schreie und dann stille xD insiderwitz)






OMG nicht der spruch schon wieder *gähnt*


----------



## Thoor (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> *taser in deinen Nacken drück*
> 
> Ruhe!



Taser sind extrem gefährliche Waffen welche schwere Psychischen und Physischen Störungen verursachen können und ausserdem das Nervengewerbe verletzen, Waffen haben auf solch einem Board nix verloren!

/Reported

Wer nimmt mich ernst? :<


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich seh nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist doch genau das, was Skatero gemeint hat. o0
Er hatte sich gewundert, das Matelhead1337 das gleiche in der Signatur stehen hat, was Taktloss gesagt hat.
Oder versteh ich jetzt was falsch? o0


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> grade rückst du hinter firun!!!!






wat? O_o


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

kla also ich nett ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wer nimmt mich ernst? :<



<---


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Taser sind extrem gefährliche Waffen welche schwere Psychischen und Physischen Störungen verursachen können und ausserdem das Nervengewerbe verletzen, Waffen haben auf solch einem Board nix verloren!
> 
> /Reported
> 
> Wer nimmt mich ernst? :<




Deine Signatur hat vorhin das Board-Layout zerschossen. Ich hab sie dir mal korrigiert. Auf die Knie!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Das ist doch genau das, was Skatero gemeint hat. o0
> Er hatte sich gewundert, das Matelhead1337 das gleiche in der Signatur stehen hat, was Taktloss gesagt hat.
> Oder versteh ich jetzt was falsch? o0



Er will wissen wo steht, dass Carchi ein Troll ist.


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wat? O_o



1.Firun
2.Charchi
3.Dini/lily
4.Mala
5.Noxi


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wer nimmt mich ernst? :<



ich


----------



## mookuh (23. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wer nimmt mich ernst? :<



ich ICCCCH


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Er will wissen wo steht, dass Carchi ein Troll ist.



Kluges Schweinchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Das ist doch genau das, was Skatero gemeint hat. o0
> Er hatte sich gewundert, das Matelhead1337 das gleiche in der Signatur stehen hat, was Taktloss gesagt hat.
> Oder versteh ich jetzt was falsch? o0



JEAH ich hab durch eine schlecht formulierte aussage das GANZE FROUM verwirrt inklusive Carcharot

Meine Aussage war auf dieses Thema gerichtet:
http://www.buffed.de...opic/139536-so/

Nur hab ich statt Metalhead Taktloss gesagt, da es der selbe ist.

Alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und carcharoth, du hast mich auch missverstanden.
Omg alles so kompliziert xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Deine Signatur hat vorhin das Board-Layout zerschossen. Ich hab sie dir mal korrigiert. Auf die Knie!


deine Sigi is Zu Groß Würdest du sie bitte korrigieren oder muss ich die Schildkröte raus schneiden?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

meinzt ihr wir schaffen noch auf die 10000 seiten nachtschwärmer noch dieses jahr ?


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Aber ich bin eins!
> Du darfst enscheiden welches ich bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann heute noch alle Pokemon der ersten Staffel aufsagen! Gute Zeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bist ein... äähm... Taubsi!


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2010)

Mein Blog fast perfekt im neuen Design


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> 1.Firun
> 2.Charchi
> 3.Dini/lily
> 4.Mala
> 5.Noxi



ololol ... die Frauen müssen sich nen Platz teilen >.<

Bei mirs siehts so aus:

1.Maladin
2.fast Charchi
3.4.5. Rest


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Kluges Schweinchen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ein "Lob" von Carchi <3


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

ne du bist dito das kan sich ja in alles verwandel oder so in etwa ^^


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Kluges Schweinchen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das steht nirgendswo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du hast vorhin nur den Post von Dragon1 falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bitte den Post von Dragon lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> meinzt ihr wir schaffen noch auf die 10000 seiten nachtschwärmer noch dieses jahr ?



Ohne LAchmann geht hier garnichts


Ykon schrieb:


> Ich kann heute noch alle Pokemon der ersten Staffel aufsagen! Gute Zeiten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Yeah, dann werd ich ja mal Tauboss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ololol ... die Frauen müssen sich nen Platz teilen >.<
> 
> Bei mirs siehts so aus:
> 
> ...



1.Noxiel
2. [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Carcharoth[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]dann der rest[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Noxiel wegen der Lfg-sig und ava^^[/font]


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ohne LAchmann geht hier garnichts



lekraan (L)


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

ich kann auch mitspam... äh mitschwärmen um die 10k zu erreichen!!!


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ohne LAchmann geht hier garnichts



Wollen wir wetten, dass doch?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

was denkste machen wir hier die ganze zeit nur spammen ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wollen wir wetten, dass doch?



<--- platz 3 der schwärmer
bäm


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Januar 2010)

*fängt an Benzin im Schwärmer zu verteilen*


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> <--- platz 3 der schwärmer
> bäm



Platz 1 der Schwärmer
Platz 1 der meisten Postings...


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Platz 1 der Schwärmer
> Platz 1 der meisten Postings...




kauf dir RL!!11


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Platz 1 der Schwärmer
> Platz 1 der meisten Postings...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> lekraan (L)


(H)



Arosk schrieb:


> ich kann auch mitspam... äh mitschwärmen um die 10k zu erreichen!!!



Bei mir war bis ~700 kein gespame dabei .... doch dann wurde ich einer von ihnen .... von den berüchtigten .... NACHTSCHWÄRMER aka POSTPUSHER!


Razyl schrieb:


> Wollen wir wetten, dass doch?



Ok, bis Silvester 10/11 1000 Seiten?

Lachmann darf nicht mitmachen :>


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *fängt an Benzin im Schwärmer zu verteilen*



*fängt an benzin in seiner mutter zu verteilen* du wolltest es so blade...du wolltest es so...*Streichholzschachtel aufmach*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

ja ma im ernst wer hat hier die meisten beiträge im nachtschwermer gebracht wo kan man das einsehe ´n


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Lachmann darf nicht mitmachen :>



DAS HAB ICH GELESEN!!11


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> DAS HAB ICH GELESEN!!11



Ach Mist :/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> *fängt an benzin in seiner mutter zu verteilen* du wolltest es so blade...du wolltest es so...*Streichholzschachtel aufmach*





*lässt das Zippo in den Schwärmer fallen und winkt*


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ohne LAchmann geht hier garnichts
> 
> 
> Yeah, dann werd ich ja mal Tauboss
> ...



Aber erst auf lv 36 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ja ma im ernst wer hat hier die meisten beiträge im nachtschwermer gebracht wo kan man das einsehe ´n



Drück auf die Zahl der Antworten des Threads.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

und jetzt ^^


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> (H)
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> kauf dir RL!!11


Das hab ich vor Jahren abgeschafft




Lekraan schrieb:


> Ok, bis Silvester 10/11 1000 Seiten?



Würde ich wieder ne Menge Zeit haben würde ich alleine 10.000 Seiten schaffen X)


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ach Mist :/



>:3


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Aber erst auf lv 36
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warst auch mal so ein totaler Gameboy Pokemon Nerd? XD



Razyl schrieb:


> Das hab ich vor Jahren abgeschafft
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schreib das in meinen Träumethread


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MfUHAtEkGU


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Schreib das in meinen Träumethread



Nö, ich mein das ja ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur hab ich derzeit keine Zeit


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2010)

Moin ihr


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MfUHAtEkGU



KAnn grad nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Musss Heaven Shalll Burn hören


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

ich glaub net das wir noch viele seiten in diesen tread besiegeln können 
weil unser land die akw(atomkraftwerke) bis 2020 laufen lassen wollen 

das ist wie ne nuke bei cod mw2 -.-


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Warst auch mal so ein totaler Gameboy Pokemon Nerd? XD



Ich hab bis Pokemon Rubin für den GBA alle Teile gespielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute Zeit.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

irgendwie fehlt mir die motivation noch so viel zu schreiben ... :<


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

jaja hab nur bist gold gezoggt danach bin ich auf pc umgestiegen ^^


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> irgendwie fehlt mir die motivation noch so viel zu schreiben ... :<



Dann muss Razyl die Hüllen fallen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> KAnn grad nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nooooin dass lied is so gail...Drowning pool is imba...naja nichmehr...aber sie warens mal


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Dann muss Razyl die Hüllen fallen lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



muss nicht sein :x


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2010)

Man Warhammer Regeln lernen ist laaaangweilig


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

naja das brettspiel als demo ist easy #


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

Leute...
Ich mach die Augen jetzt zu.
Wenn ich sie wieder aufmach sind entweder 10 geile Tussen da oder wenigstens Lachmann ist weg...
(Bist mein Lieblingsopfaaa^^)


----------



## mookuh (23. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wollen wir wetten, dass doch?



früher haben wir das "schwärmen" doch auch so geschafft


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

der "fette" hardy is nich so toll wie jeff.....miss ya jeff du depp..-.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Leute...
> Ich mach die Augen jetzt zu.
> Wenn ich sie wieder aufmach sind entweder 10 geile Tussen da oder wenigstens Lachmann ist weg...
> (Bist mein Lieblingsopfaaa^^)




ich fühle mich so gehasst :<


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> muss nicht sein :x



Jetzt tu nicht so!
Ich seid doch bestimmt schon beim Austausch von schmutzigen PNs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> früher haben wir das "schwärmen" doch auch so geschafft



Früher war der Schwärmer auch noch besser....


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Jetzt tu nicht so!
> Ich seid doch bestimmt schon beim Austausch von schmutzigen PNs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bäääääh :<


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2010)

Man ich hab die Nase verstopft, einen kratzigen Hals und ich friere! Und da soll mir einer sagen er moege den Winter-.-


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

noch 2 beiträge dan hab ich es geschaft
^^ 500


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Jetzt tu nicht so!
> Ich seid doch bestimmt schon beim Austausch von schmutzigen PNs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ykon hatte schon lange nicht mehr Kontakt mit den Erdboden oO


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Früher war der Schwärmer auch noch besser....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Ykon hatte schon lange nicht mehr Kontakt mit den Erdboden oO



Ich kann auch leider nicht sowas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Januar 2010)

so first 500 beiträge und gehe ins bett bis die tage 

was habt ihr so für konsolen


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2010)

Sommer wo bleibst du?!!


----------



## Edou (23. Januar 2010)

ich geh pennen,mein inet spinnt eh...cu!


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=haz6npi7WZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OH YEAH


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nichts gegen manche User hier, aber das ist einfach fakt =/


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2010)

Ich werde ignoriert! Gebt es zu, ihr hasst mich^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich werde ignoriert! Gebt es zu, ihr hasst mich^^



Ich dich sowieso...


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nichts gegen manche User hier, aber das ist einfach fakt =/



Früher hab ich nicht so viel von den NS mitbekommen. Also, ich bin schon seit ungefähr mitte 2006 bei Buffed unterwegs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, tell me. :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nichts gegen manche User hier, aber das ist einfach fakt =/



pöh :<


----------



## Thoor (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Kluges Schweinchen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt beleidigen wir auch noch andere User als Tiere! ._.

Und wo hat meine Signatur das Bord zerschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UND DER GLÜHSTRUMPF IST NICHT WITZIG JA!


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich dich sowieso...


Sag jetzt nicht dass du es bist! Wenn ja: Das Schmuckstueck is eh Kacke


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2010)

Sagt ihr nichts mehr?*^


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Früher hab ich nicht so viel von den NS mitbekommen. Also, ich bin schon seit ungefähr mitte 2006 bei Buffed unterwegs.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Früher konnte man sich noch etwas niveauvoller unterhalten (Nicht das Niveau, was ihr jetzt meint, sondern ein anderes Niveau). Man konnte sich mit anderen Usern auch unterhalten, über andere Dinge etc.
Heute ist es doch nur ein reiner Spam-Thread... richtige Diskussionen entstehen vielleicht einmal alle zwei Monate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Reflox schrieb:


> Sag jetzt nicht dass du es bist! Wenn ja: Das Schmuckstueck is eh Kacke



Ich zocke schon seit sieben Monaten kein WoW mehr


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2010)

Puh dachte schon ich muesse mich auch hier von dem ne Standpauke anhören


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Puh dachte schon ich mieser mich auch hier von dem ne Standpauke anhören



Ich könnte dir auch eine Standpauke halten...


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir auch eine Standpauke halten...


Ueber was denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ueber was denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, Shoutbox, Kommentare... auf meinen Blog...


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Früher konnte man sich noch etwas niveauvoller unterhalten (Nicht das Niveau, was ihr jetzt meint, sondern ein anderes Niveau). Man konnte sich mit anderen Usern auch unterhalten, über andere Dinge etc.
> Heute ist es doch nur ein reiner Spam-Thread... richtige Diskussionen entstehen vielleicht einmal alle zwei Monate
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmmm ich würde den NS als Zeitvertreib einstufen. Ein Zeitvertreib, der von 21 bis 6 Uhr erlaubt ist.
Wenn ich über etwas diskutieren möchte, benutzte ich persönlich dafür die "anderen" Threads, die das auch als Topic haben.

Natürlich hab ich auch grunsätzlich nichts gegen Diskussionen im NS, und wenn eine entfacht wird bin ich auch dabei, aber es soll halt interessant bleiben und jemand muss so eine Diskussion erstmal entfachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mich da nicht angemeldet jemand hat meinen Namen benutzt das schwoere ich dir hoch und heilig! Das war nicht ich!


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

ich hab grad ein 10 liter fass pudding entdeckt... WTF?!


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2010)

Schokopudding? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2010)

Doublepost, mit'm IPod schreibt es sich nicht so gut


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hmmm ich würde den NS als Zeitvertreib einstufen. Ein Zeitvertreib, der von 21 bis 6 Uhr erlaubt ist.
> Wenn ich über etwas diskutieren möchte, benutzte ich persönlich dafür die "anderen" Threads, die das auch als Topic haben.
> 
> Natürlich hab ich auch grunsätzlich nichts gegen Diskussionen im NS, und wenn eine entfacht wird bin ich auch dabei, aber es soll halt interessant bleiben und jemand muss so eine Diskussion erstmal entfachen.
> ...


Es geht nicht um MMO-Diskussionen oder anderes...
schau dir einfach die alten Nachtschwärmerseiten an... so ab 1900 aufwärts, ab da war ich ungefähr dabei.



Reflox schrieb:


> Ich habe mich da nicht angemeldet jemand hat meinen Namen benutzt das schwoere ich dir hoch und heilig! Das war nicht ich!



....


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Schokopudding?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja!

Ich mach das jetzt auf!


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um MMO-Diskussionen oder anderes...
> schau dir einfach die alten Nachtschwärmerseiten an... so ab 1900 aufwärts, ab da war ich ungefähr dabei.



Du hast mich falsch verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich meinte die anderen Threads im "Gott & die Welt" Forum.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um MMO-Diskussionen oder anderes...
> schau dir einfach die alten Nachtschwärmerseiten an... so ab 1900 aufwärts, ab da war ich ungefähr dabei.



Da hats angefangen zu sinken...^^


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> ....


Ich kann es nicht beweisen, du musst mir glauben oder nicht


----------



## Vrocas (23. Januar 2010)

Wie macht man eigentlich in WoW diese Rückwärts Loopings mit dem flugmount während dem fliegen??

Will das auch können ._.


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

Yay hast den richtigen Thread für deine Werbung erwischt... hier finden dich die Mods nie...

Vrocas Mit Bild hoch und runter... oder Entf... mit den Tasten da halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Du hast mich falsch verstanden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wir haben hier auch nicht über so etwas geredet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es war eher Smalltalk, etwas niveauvoller. Wo man sich mit anderen Usern etwas näher unterhalten konnte... hachja, gute alte Zeiten



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Da hats angefangen zu sinken...^^



Nein, wir haben die Kurve bekommen... 
jetzt ist der Thread tot...


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

entfernen oder einfügen
damit macht der mein ich den looping


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

Opportunistencoutner +1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Opportunistencoutner +1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DIE DIE DIE!


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2010)

Steinigt den Werb-Verbreiter


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir haben hier auch nicht über so etwas geredet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mal sehen, was sich finden lasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

Kommt, lasst uns das Profil des Werbeverbreiter zuspammen!


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

@ Razyl: Ich denke früher waren auch andere Arten von Postern vertreten.

Ich kann mich noch an Lurock und Chopi erinnern (gibts die noch? o0) die eigentlich immer gut zu den Themen beigetragen haben. Ich weiß zwar nicht welche User du im Kopf hast, aber die beiden z.B. sind halt bei mir hängen geblieben.
Heute haben wir nur solche Lachmänner, die wohl das krasse Gegenteil darstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> entfernen oder einfügen
> damit macht der mein ich den looping



Oke danke, funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Heute haben wir nur solche Lachmänner, die wohl das krasse Gegenteil darstellen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso mag mich keiner? :<


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wieso mag mich keiner? :<



Jeder muss mal das opfer sein^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jeder muss mal das opfer sein^^



"mal" ist gut :<


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wieso mag mich keiner? :<



Ich weiß auch nicht.. das setzt sich wohl so durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> "mal" ist gut :<



Erinnert mich an Family Guy^^.
So ne Rückblende:
Juden werden in Ägypten gepeitscht und müssen ne Pyramide bauen.
Die reden so untereinander:
Hey, jedes Volk wird mal 10 Jahre verfolgt. Dann haben wirs aber hinter uns.


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> @ Razyl: Ich denke früher waren auch andere Arten von Postern vertreten.
> 
> Ich kann mich noch an Lurock und Chopi erinnern (gibts die noch? o0) die eigentlich immer gut zu den Themen beigetragen haben. Ich weiß zwar nicht welche User du im Kopf hast, aber die beiden z.B. sind halt bei mir hängen geblieben.
> Heute haben wir nur solche Lachmänner, die wohl das krasse Gegenteil darstellen.
> ...


Lurock, Chopi, Grüne BRille, Razyl, Manoroth, Kamui Shiro, Riesentrolli...


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht.. das setzt sich wohl so durch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weil...? :O


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2010)

In der Schule bin ich verlacht, wenn sie mich aber ingame herausfordern kriegens aufn Deckel! Such dir auch was wo du ihnen aufn Deckel geben kannst!^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an Family Guy^^.
> So ne Rückblende:
> Juden werden in Ägypten gepeitscht und müssen ne Pyramide bauen.
> Die reden so untereinander:
> Hey, jedes Volk wird mal 10 Jahre verfolgt. Dann haben wirs aber hinter uns.



oh ja das fand ich auch so genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


....auch wenns eig mies ist


----------



## MasterXoX (23. Januar 2010)

Na ihr Inze....Hallöle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleinanzeigen: http://www.def-shop.com/


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2010)

Angucken!


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lurock, Chopi, Grüne BRille, Razyl, Manoroth, Kamui Shiro, Riesentrolli...



Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kamui Shiro und Riesentrolli kenn ich auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du bist mir früher nicht so sehr aufgefallen, sorry. *g*

@Lachmann:

Weiß nicht. Es werden auch nur bestimmt Leute im Fernsehen verarscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sei froh, dass es bei dir nur das Buffed Forum ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab erst ab Seite 2000 richtig stark angefangen, das Szepter zu übernehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (23. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Angucken!




Was ist das?


Kleinanzeigen: http://www.def-shop.com/


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Was ist das?
> 
> 
> Kleinanzeigen: http://www.def-shop.com/



Klick es doch an oO

Btw: Musst du echt jedes mal diese "Kleinanzeigen: [Link]" Sache in deinen normalen Post reinschreiben?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> @Lachmann:
> 
> Weiß nicht. Es werden auch nur bestimmt Leute im Fernsehen verarscht.
> 
> ...



...
:<
traurig und beleidigt wie ich jetzt bin werde ich mich nun ins bett legen und mich in den schlaf weinen
:/


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich hab bis Pokemon Rubin für den GBA alle Teile gespielt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bis Gold unso^^

Das waren Zeiten .. da hast recht



Edou schrieb:


> Nooooin dass lied is so gail...Drowning pool is imba...naja nichmehr...aber sie warens mal



Niemals so geil wie Heaven Shall Burn


ÖAbgesehen davon: FRISCHGEDUSCHT RE!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ...
> :<
> traurig und beleidigt wie ich jetzt bin werde ich mich nun ins bett legen und mich in den schlaf weinen
> :/



Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> @Lachmann:
> 
> Weiß nicht. Es werden auch nur bestimmt Leute im Fernsehen verarscht.
> 
> ...



mach dir nix draus
ist eh nur der gesellschaftliche bodensatz hier^^


----------



## MasterXoX (23. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klick es doch an oO
> 
> Btw: Musst du echt jedes mal diese "Kleinanzeigen: [Link]" Sache in deinen normalen Post reinschreiben?




Ja das muss ich :>


Kleinanzeigen: http://www.def-shop.com/


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ...
> :<
> traurig und beleidigt wie ich jetzt bin werde ich mich nun ins bett legen und mich in den schlaf weinen
> :/



Also so wie jeden Abend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Also so wie jeden Abend?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum weint er? Genau, wegen den pösen Nachtschwärmern!


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ja das muss ich :>



Riecht irgendwie nach extremer Werbung...


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab erst ab Seite 2000 richtig stark angefangen, das Szepter zu übernehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bis du dann plötzlich 13,5k Posts hier verschossen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Riecht irgendwie nach extremer Werbung...




Das ist doch keine Werbung! Ich empfehle nur weiter ^^


Kleinanzeigen: http://www.def-shop.com/
                   - http://www.imperial-clothing.com/shop/


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Bis du dann plötzlich 13,5k Posts hier verschossen hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop und heute der User bin, mit den meisten Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_SO Der Furry is wieder da und Bayonetta hat 2 Milionen Halo´s merh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch 8 dna hab ich mein Rodin <3_


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Das ist doch keine Werbung! Ich empfehle nur weiter ^^
> 
> 
> Kleinanzeigen: http://www.def-shop.com/
> - http://www.imperial-clothing.com/shop/



Wenn du es in jeden Posts, direkt im Post und nicht in der Signatur, machst, ist es doch schon extreme Werbung...


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop und heute der User bin, mit den meisten Posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




stolz


und edith sagt, in der signatur weiterempfehlen ist gut!^^


----------



## Lekraan (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop und heute der User bin, mit den meisten Posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich komm schon noch unter die ersten 5 Seiten!!!


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop und heute der User bin, mit den meisten Posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pass auf, dass du dir mit meinem E-Pimmel nicht ein Auge ausstichst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_Hab ne frage wiso nennt man bitte schon eine waffe Pilow-Talk ??? o.O_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab ne frage wiso nennt man bitte schon eine waffe Pilow-Talk ??? o.O_



Gegenfrage: Wieso nicht ?


----------



## Lekraan (24. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wieso nicht ?



Man antwortet nicht mit Fragen!


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wieso nicht ?



_Fur n Laser pew pew Schwert ??_


----------



## Kronas (24. Januar 2010)

moin


----------



## Lekraan (24. Januar 2010)

Heaven Shall Burn - Black Tears

Ein schönes lied muss ich sagen! Und auch mein Lieblingslied! Aber trauriger Text.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Man antwortet nicht mit Fragen!



Warum nicht^^?


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_Heaven Shell Burn kanne gegen Muse nicht anstinken!!!!!
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ivndOrxQ5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wQXit0vly2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Januar 2010)

Immerhin wird Heaven Shall Burn nicht in Twillight verwurstet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (24. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Warum nicht^^?


Weiß nicht xD



Rexo schrieb:


> _Heaven Shell Burn kanne gegen Muse nicht anstinken!!!!!
> _
> 
> 
> ...



SUCHST DU STRESS!!!???


----------



## Kronas (24. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Heaven Shell Burn kanne gegen Muse nicht anstinken!!!!!
> _



auch wenn du mich ignorierst, möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass ich mir massiv ein icq zitat von heut nachmittag verkneifen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> auch wenn du mich ignorierst, möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass ich mir massiv ein icq zitat von heut nachmittag verkneifen muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tell us


----------



## Kronas (24. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> tell us



kommt drauf an ob rexo mich komplett ignoriert oder nur nicht auf mich eingeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> kommt drauf an ob rexo mich komplett ignoriert oder nur nicht auf mich eingeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der ignoriert dich ganz bestimmt.
Und er wird auch nicht sehen, dass du was über ihn postest.
Wirklich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Immerhin wird Heaven Shall Burn nicht in Twillight verwurstet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Ich Hasse die Ganzen Twilight Tucken Muse Fan´s die haben vor 4 wochen das Muse.mu forum unterbeschlag genohmen 
_ 



Kronas schrieb:


> kommt drauf an ob rexo mich komplett ignoriert oder nur nicht auf mich eingeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_

mmm....ich weis ich bereuhe es aber sag es mir :/ das einzige was passieren kanne ist igno verlangert sich um 1 Tag _


----------



## Kronas (24. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> mmm....ich weis ich bereuhe es aber sag es mir :/ das einzige was passieren kanne ist igno verlangert sich um 1 Tag _



fail du hast mich beachetet!
aber das ist nur ein schlechter schenkelklopfer, der mir spontan einfiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (24. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> kommt drauf an ob rexo mich komplett ignoriert oder nur nicht auf mich eingeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stress im Paradis?


----------



## Kronas (24. Januar 2010)

aber egal: haltet eure schenkel und eure klopfer bereit:

rexo verarscht uns, der hört kein muse
der hört nur nelly *furr*tado!
*schenkelklopf*


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Januar 2010)

Die Werbung find ich besser :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> aber egal: haltet eure schenkel und eure klopfer bereit:
> 
> rexo verarscht uns, der hört kein muse
> der hört nur nelly *furr*tado!
> *schenkelklopf*



XD.
Der war echt gut XD.


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> aber egal: haltet eure schenkel und eure klopfer bereit:
> 
> rexo verarscht uns, der hört kein muse
> der hört nur nelly *furr*tado!
> *schenkelklopf*



Oh man ey... wie intolerant und idiotisch kann man nur sein? -.-


----------



## Kronas (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh man ey... wie intolerant und idiotisch kann man nur sein? -.-



wenn man sich mich ansieht, scheinbar sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (24. Januar 2010)

Bin dann mal off ....
hdgdl und wo weiter blabla
Naaaaacht


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Bin dann mal off ....
> hdgdl und wo weiter blabla
> Naaaaacht



Nachti :*


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> aber egal: haltet eure schenkel und eure klopfer bereit:
> 
> rexo verarscht uns, der hört kein muse
> der hört nur nelly *furr*tado!
> *schenkelklopf*


_

'''Kronas ernst anguckt und keine mine verzieht''

''Kopfschuttelnt weg geht''_


----------



## Kronas (24. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> '''Kronas ernst anguckt und keine mine verzieht''
> 
> ''Kopfschuttelnt weg geht''[/i]



oh yeah 2 mal beachtet


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Januar 2010)

so schlecht das es fast schon wieder gut ist


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Kronas hat verschissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Omg, wer hat hier geFURRzt.
Wie bei Family Guy Stewie: Oh Gott, den fand selbst ich niveaulos.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Omg, wer hat hier geFURRzt.
> Ok, es ist niveaulos XD.



wie war das noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_mmmm......ich werde langsam zu alt fur die scheiss furry witze :/_


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Januar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Das ist doch keine Werbung! Ich empfehle nur weiter ^^
> 
> 
> Kleinanzeigen: http://www.def-shop.com/
> - http://www.imperial-clothing.com/shop/



Soll ich dir ne Verwarnung empfehlen? :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Soll ich dir ne Verwarnung empfehlen? :>



Ich hätte gerne Verwarnung mit extra Käse...
Ach Mist, ich kann mir ja keine mehr leisten :/.


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Soll ich dir ne Verwarnung empfehlen? :>







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ra70O9nps6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Soll ich dir ne Verwarnung empfehlen? :>


_
ALLE IN DECKUNG CARCA SCHMEISST MIT VERWARNUNGEN !!!!!
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H91rPIq2mN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



_Starsky and Hutch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Starsky and Hutch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Immer wieder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_Jop

Bin auch weg gn8 Ykon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jop
> 
> Bin auch weg gn8 Ykon
> 
> ...



Gut. :<
Dann verschwinde ich auch mal, bevor ich hier Selbstgespräche führe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Soll ich dir ne Verwarnung empfehlen? :>




Aaaaaber bitte mit Sahne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (24. Januar 2010)

Wir haben aus Matsch Müll gemacht.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Januar 2010)

Wie keiner mehr da O_ò


----------



## Firun (24. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wie keiner mehr da O_ò



Doch , nur du bist nicht mehr da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (24. Januar 2010)

abend


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend



Nabend





schöne sig <3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Januar 2010)

also ne echt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen _


----------



## mookuh (24. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> schöne sig <3



dankee^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2010)

abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Ich bin mal mti der Ferse auf einen Brötchenkrümel getreten.
Danach hats an der Ferse geblutet >.<.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin mal mti der Ferse auf einen Brötchenkrümel getreten.
> Danach hats an der Ferse geblutet >.<.



Du weichkeks du


----------



## Kronas (24. Januar 2010)

4/5 dieser zitate sind nur entstanden, weil ich den film bei pro sieben von heut nachmittag gequotet habe :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Januar 2010)

moin


----------



## mookuh (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin mal mti der Ferse auf einen Brötchenkrümel getreten.
> Danach hats an der Ferse geblutet >.<.



you failed


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> 4/5 dieser zitate sind nur entstanden, weil ich den film bei pro sieben von heut nachmittag gequotet habe :<



Ausreden, alles nur Ausreden!


----------



## mookuh (24. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> 4/5 dieser zitate sind nur entstanden, weil ich den film bei pro sieben von heut nachmittag gequotet habe :<



wir haben extra nur die 1/5 die wahr sind herausgefiltert


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_Neuer Desktop <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und mir is langweilig -.-_


----------



## mookuh (24. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Neuer Desktop <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht nice aus^^
ich würd ja jetzt ein bild posten das jigsaw mir geschickt hat aber dann haust du mich


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend... mal wieder...
Es ist fertig!
http://razylgaming.cwsurf.de/wordpress/


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend... mal wieder...
> Es ist fertig!


_
KNIEHT NIEDER VON RAZYLEUS!!!_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Tag Lachmann.
Lachmann schreibt immer erst, wenn man ihn begrüßt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> sieht nice aus^^
> ich würd ja jetzt ein bild posten das jigsaw mir geschickt hat aber dann haust du mich



Ruhe!


----------



## mookuh (24. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ruhe!



das bild bezieht sich auf etwas haariges


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ruhe!



_mm...das macht mich jetzt neugierig :/_


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tag Lachmann.
> Lachmann schreibt immer erst, wenn man ihn begrüßt
> 
> 
> ...



gar nich wahr du fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. Januar 2010)

ich kanns dir geben rexo, aber von mir interessiert es dich nicht :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> gar nich wahr du fanboy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin gar kein Fanboy (Lachmannflagge hinter Rücken vresteck)


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

Geht ins Bett, ich hab morgen frei

WIN


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_ICQ nervst du weil du nur spamst hier gibt es regeln also mach :/_


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin gar kein Fanboy (Lachmannflagge hinter Rücken vresteck)



ich wusste es :O


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch 4 Tage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111


----------



## mookuh (24. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _ICQ nervst du weil du nur spamst hier gibt es regeln also mach :/_



meinst du hier spamt er nicht?`^^


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> meinst du hier spamt er nicht?`^^



_Wen er mir auf dne Geist geht gibt es einfahc n Report :/_


----------



## Kronas (24. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _ICQ nervst du weil du nur spamst hier gibt es regeln also mach :/_



nur wenn du jigsaw dafür flamest und nicht mich (aber das funktioniert ja auch nicht, für moo quoten gibts 3 tage ignore, für jigsaws furryfeindliches bild quoten gibts garantiert auch strafe für mich <.<)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich wusste es :O



Es ist doch nur die normale Größe.
Die Deluxe Super Größe hab ich doch gar nicht!


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es ist doch nur die normale Größe.
> Die Deluxe Super Größe hab ich doch gar nicht!



schlechter fanboy <_<


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> nur wenn du jigsaw dafür flamest und nicht mich (aber das funktioniert ja auch nicht, für moo quoten gibts 3 tage ignore, für jigsaws furryfeindliches bild quoten gibts garantiert auch strafe für mich <.<)



:/

_mm schwere entscheidung_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> schlechter fanboy <_<



Okay, ich gebs ja zu:
Ich hab nen Lahcmannlöffel
Nen Lachmann Kachelofen
Nen Lachmann Volksmusikcover (frag nicht wie ich drangekommen bin)
Nen Lachmann Defilibrator
Ne Lachmann Actionfigur mit Konstruktionsfehler
Und eine Lachmann Weltverdunkler


----------



## mookuh (24. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> :/
> 
> _mm schwere entscheidung_



@ kronas poste es
!!111


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y2O-0-fQOOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich will das Spiel jetzt schon QQ


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_xD 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=6TeWl4P6Cok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



3:45

Die Sagt da was uber mich xD _


----------



## dragon1 (24. Januar 2010)

Soooo ab morgen heisst es "Arbeit, Arbeit"


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Okay, ich gebs ja zu:
> Ich hab nen Lahcmannlöffel
> Nen Lachmann Kachelofen
> Nen Lachmann Volksmusikcover (frag nicht wie ich drangekommen bin)
> ...



ahh... guter fanboy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Soooo ab morgen heisst es "Arbeit, Arbeit"



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

BTW Lachmann hat ne Thoor Kuscheldecke also Ruhe!


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ahh... guter fanboy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Wo is das Lachmann Sex-Spielzeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Okay, ich gebs ja zu:
> Ich hab nen Lahcmannlöffel
> Nen Lachmann Kachelofen
> Nen Lachmann Volksmusikcover (frag nicht wie ich drangekommen bin)
> ...



Und wo ist der Lachmann Vibrator? Buh!


----------



## mookuh (24. Januar 2010)

Kronas tu es nicht!!!
Du wirst sterben!
Jigsaw wird sterben!
Rexo wird sterben!
Ich werd sterben!
Lachmann ... ach der ist sowieso schon tot


----------



## dragon1 (24. Januar 2010)

Montag bis Donnerstag 9-18 Uhr arbeiten -.- is ja ganz intressant, aber soooo viel arbeit )= 
Naja, trotzdem bin ich gespannt, was auf mich zukommt.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Kronas tu es nicht!!!
> Du wirst sterben!
> Jigsaw wird sterben!
> Rexo wird sterben!
> ...






braves moo :>


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Montag bis Donnerstag 9-18 Uhr arbeiten -.- is ja ganz intressant, aber soooo viel arbeit )=
> Naja, trotzdem bin ich gespannt, was auf mich zukommt.



Auf mich kommen 3 Tage Ferien zu :>


----------



## dragon1 (24. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Kronas tu es nicht!!!
> Du wirst sterben!
> Jigsaw wird sterben!
> Rexo wird sterben!
> ...



fix`d


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Kronas tu es nicht!!!
> Du wirst sterben!
> Jigsaw wird sterben!
> Rexo wird sterben!
> ...



ich lebe :O

stirb dragon <_<
xD


----------



## mookuh (24. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich lebe :O
> 
> stirb dragon <_<
> xD



ein untotes leben!

kurz frage ist lachmann dann eig nekrophil wenn er ....?


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich lebe :O
> 
> stirb dragon <_<
> xD



Wenn du nicht gleich deine Gottheit begrüsst wird deine Mitgliedschaft im Thoor Rockz Fanclub gelöscht

@kuh: Ich glaub wenn Tote mit Tote .... dann ist das normal, und wenn Lachmann mit ner lebenden Frau was hat ist sies!


----------



## dragon1 (24. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> stirb dragon <_<



ach menno kannst es echt nicht mehr erwarten...*hier stehtt nichtsss*-nekro-leichmann-.-





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mookuh schrieb:


> kurz frage ist lachmann dann eig nekrophil wenn er ....?


er ist auch nekrophil wenn er nicht ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ach menno kannst es echt nicht mehr erwarten...phedo-nekro-leichmann-.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aufpassen mit solchen Aussagen ja...


----------



## Kronas (24. Januar 2010)

rexo? willst das bild nu?^^


----------



## dragon1 (24. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> aufpassen mit solchen Aussagen ja...


rausgertscht sry xP


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_This is Madness
Madness??
THIS IS LOL-WUT!!!_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hSVNbxjdvv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht gleich deine Gottheit begrüsst wird deine Mitgliedschaft im Thoor Rockz Fanclub gelöscht



pff


dragon1 schrieb:


> ach menno kannst es echt nicht mehr erwarten...*hier stehtt nichtsss*-nekro-leichmann-.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pff



Thoor schrieb:


> aufpassen mit solchen Aussagen ja...



echtma!


----------



## mookuh (24. Januar 2010)

gn8 ich bin weg


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

KK Lachmann mach mal Oberarm frei ich werd dir jetzt mit diesem rostigen messer hier die Fanclub Tättowierung rausschneiden.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> KK Lachmann mach mal Oberarm frei ich werd dir jetzt mit diesem rostigen messer hier die Fanclub Tättowierung rausschneiden.



*oberarm frei mach*


----------



## Skatero (24. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> echtma!


Ja vorallem weil es nichtmal die richtige Bezeichnung für dich war.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> *oberarm frei mach*



Zombies kennen keinen Schmerz xD Leichmann ist der Beweis

Warum beleidige ich eigentlich den Lachmann? Ka. Weil mir grad langweilig ist.


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Neuer Ava \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja vorallem weil es nichtmal die richtige Bezeichnung für dich war.




wieso? :<



dragon1 schrieb:


> Zombies kennen keinen Schmerz xD Leichmann ist der Beweis
> 
> Warum beleidige ich eigentlich den Lachmann? Ka. Weil mir grad langweilig ist.



ich /= zombie
!


----------



## Skatero (24. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wieso? :<



Hast du es etwa schon vergessen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hast du es etwa schon vergessen?



was vergessen? :O


----------



## Skatero (24. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> was vergessen? :O



Deine Bezeichnung. Auch deine Seite wird so genannt.


----------



## Kronas (24. Januar 2010)

bin mal off, habt euch lieb


----------



## Alphawolf1337 (24. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie ist´s hier immer langweilig.


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_Sagt einer der sich als Frischfleisch hier rein traut oder mit fruherem acc gebannt wurde_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. Januar 2010)

Alphawolf1337 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist´s hier immer langweilig.



ich habe eine böse vorahnung :<


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Alphawolf1337 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist´s hier immer langweilig.



"Registriert vor 10 Minuten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> ich habe eine böse vorahnung :<



Ich auch.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Januar 2010)

Alphawolf1337 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist´s hier immer langweilig.



Jetzt die neue Atraktion im NAECHTSCHWAERMER *Trommelwirbel* 
Beleidigen sie Lachmann, nur 50 Euro am Tag. (Geld bekomm ich)
DER spass schlechthin


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Deine Bezeichnung. Auch deine Seite wird so genannt.



<_<


----------



## Skatero (24. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Jetzt die neue Atraktion im NAECHTSCHWAERMER *Trommelwirbel*
> Beleidigen sie Lachmann, nur 50 Euro am Tag. (Geld bekomm ich)
> DER spass schlechthin



Neu?


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_Bin off gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bayonetta Halo´s Farmen _


----------



## dragon1 (24. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Neu?



PSSST! *fluester* Den neuling koennen wir doch abzocken. Woher soll er wissen das es eigentlich gratis ist? Du bekommst 10% des Geldes, wenn du schweigst


----------



## Alphawolf1337 (24. Januar 2010)

Es ist immer noch langweilig, dass war es sogar schon vor über einem Jahr, mal schauen, ob die Zeit hier wieder finde, da war es glaub immerhin noch ein bissle lustiger.


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Alphawolf1337 schrieb:


> Es ist immer noch langweilig, dass war es sogar schon vor über einem Jahr, mal schauen, ob die Zeit hier wieder finde, da war es glaub immerhin noch ein bissle lustiger.



Taktloss?
Permaban?
Report?
Think so.


----------



## Skatero (24. Januar 2010)

Alphawolf1337 schrieb:


> Es ist immer noch langweilig, dass war es sogar schon vor über einem Jahr, mal schauen, ob die Zeit hier wieder finde, da war es glaub immerhin noch ein bissle lustiger.



Du erscheinst zu einem unpassenden Moment.


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Alphawolf1337 schrieb:


> Es ist immer noch langweilig, dass war es sogar schon vor über einem Jahr, mal schauen, ob die Zeit hier wieder finde, da war es glaub immerhin noch ein bissle lustiger.



Da waren ja auch die richtigen Nachtschwärmer da...


----------



## Alphawolf1337 (24. Januar 2010)

Früher gabs wenigstens hin und wieder venünftige Diskussionen, heute fast nur noch Gespame. Erkennt man ja schon daran, dass hier die Seitenzahlen nur so verfliegen.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da waren ja auch die richtigen Nachtschwärmer da...



<.< wer sind den die "richtigen" nachtschwärmer?


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Alphawolf1337 schrieb:


> Früher gabs wenigstens hin und wieder venünftige Diskussionen, heute fast nur noch Gespame. Erkennt man ja schon daran, dass hier die Seitenzahlen nur so verfliegen.



Kopierst du meine gestrigen Beiträge? Das ist aber böse ... sehr böse...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Januar 2010)

moin hab was im netzt gefunden ^^ http://www.motivationpics.com/image/70/Twins.html


----------



## Skatero (24. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> <.< wer sind den die "richtigen" nachtschwärmer?



Ich.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Januar 2010)

Alphawolf1337 schrieb:


> Früher gabs wenigstens hin und wieder venünftige Diskussionen, heute fast nur noch Gespame. Erkennt man ja schon daran, dass hier die Seitenzahlen nur so verfliegen.



war schon immer so und du hast gerade den Kellerboden des Niveau durchbrochen. Gz, nun ist es noch niedriger als sonst.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Januar 2010)

ne ich ^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> <.< wer sind den die "richtigen" nachtschwärmer?



Die Leute, mit denen man sich hier noch in einer durchaus ordentlichen Art unterhalten konnte, wo es nicht nur Gespamme gab oder total sinnlose, als auch niveaulose Themen gab.
Aka:
Razyl, Grüne Brille, Manoroth, Kamui Shiro (zu 50% Kamui), Crackmack, Chopi, Riesentrolli....


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Alphawolf1337 schrieb:


> Früher gabs wenigstens hin und wieder venünftige Diskussionen, heute fast nur noch Gespame. Erkennt man ja schon daran, dass hier die Seitenzahlen nur so verfliegen.



Hey, schau mal bitte hier vorbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alphawolf1337 (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da waren ja auch die richtigen Nachtschwärmer da...






Wenn meinst du? Ich kann mich noch an Lurock, Alanium und Minastirit errinern, aber vielleicht meinst du ne andere Zeit.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Januar 2010)

ich bin leider nur ein Spaeteinsteiger. Blame me! ...not.


----------



## Skatero (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Leute, mit denen man sich hier noch in einer durchaus ordentlichen Art unterhalten konnte, wo es nicht nur Gespamme gab oder total sinnlose, als auch niveaulose Themen gab.
> Aka:
> Razyl, Grüne Brille, Manoroth, Kamui Shiro (zu 50% Kamui), Crackmack, Chopi, Riesentrolli....



Pfff. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Leute, mit denen man sich hier noch in einer durchaus ordentlichen Art unterhalten konnte, wo es nicht nur Gespamme gab oder total sinnlose, als auch niveaulose Themen gab.
> Aka:
> Razyl, Grüne Brille, Manoroth, Kamui Shiro (zu 50% Kamui), Crackmack, Chopi, Riesentrolli....



jetzt lasst diese f*ck diskussion doch mal o_o
das geht mir so auf den sack das sich hier jeder nur beschwert -.-


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Januar 2010)

und was sagt ihr zu meinen link


----------



## dragon1 (24. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> jetzt lasst diese f*ck diskussion doch mal o_o
> das geht mir so auf den sack das sich hier jeder nur beschwert -.-



genau! Damals hatte sich sicher keiner beschwert, ein wahnsinn sind diese dauerbeschwerden. 
Was ist nur los? 
So kann das echt nicht weitergehen...oh wait.


----------



## Alphawolf1337 (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kopierst du meine gestrigen Beiträge? Das ist aber böse ... sehr böse...


Hast du gestern was Ähnliches geschrieben?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Januar 2010)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Pfff.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt, der Herr Skatero war ja auch immer mal dabei... hach ja ... gute alte Zeit


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2010)

Na gibts hier wieder das alte "Ich bin Elite" Spiel von Razy?
Oder was geht hier wieder ab?


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Na gibts hier wieder das alte "Ich bin Elite" Spiel von Razy?
> Oder was geht hier wieder ab?



jup in etwa^^


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2010)

aloah!


----------



## dragon1 (24. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Na gibts hier wieder das alte "Ich bin Elite" Spiel von Razy?


du sagst es... 
Briiiiiiiiiiiille wo bist du? Mir fehlen deine spitzen Kommentare.


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Alphawolf1337 schrieb:


> Hast du gestern was Ähnliches geschrieben?



Oh ja... und ich würde es immer wieder schreiben, immer wieder...


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh ja... und ich würde es immer wieder schreiben, immer wieder...



Und immer und immer wieder wird es niemanden interessieren was du da schreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Na gibts hier wieder das alte "Ich bin Elite" Spiel von Razy?
> Oder was geht hier wieder ab?



Hier geht etwas ab, was dich ja nicht interessieren muss... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alphawolf1337 (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh ja... und ich würde es immer wieder schreiben, immer wieder...



Gut, dann sind wir einer Meinung!


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Und immer und immer wieder wird es niemanden interessieren was du da schreibst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und immer und immer wieder, wird kaum jemand STO spielen, außer die ganz "harten"...


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2010)

Worum gehts? :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Januar 2010)

nacht leute :O


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

*Popcorn raushol und mit großen Augen zuschau*


----------



## dragon1 (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh ja... und ich würde es immer wieder schreiben, immer wieder...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und immer und immer wieder, wird kaum jemand STO spielen, außer die ganz "harten"...



Das hat jetzt damit was zu tun?

Oder gehen dir die Beleidigungen aus?

Meinst du wirklich das trifft mich jetzt?

Armes Würstchen...


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das hat jetzt damit was zu tun?
> 
> Oder gehen dir die Beleidigungen aus?
> 
> ...



Och, ich hätte noch mehr Beleidigungen, aber ich gehe diesmal etwas mehr auf Sicherheit... 
Und anscheinend trifft es dich ja, sonst würdest du nicht so reagieren...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. Januar 2010)

Kinder, streitet nicht :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och, ich hätte noch mehr Beleidigungen, aber ich gehe diesmal etwas mehr auf Sicherheit...
> Und anscheinend trifft es dich ja, sonst würdest du nicht so reagieren...



Ich würde nur gerne wissen was der Herr sonst noch so zu meinen scheint... mach dir doch endlich deinen eigenen Elite-Nachtschwärmer auf deinem Blog auf wo nur Leute reinkommen die du einlädst und verschone uns mit deinem jämmerlichen geseiere, wie Elitär du doch bist und bla bla bla bla...


----------



## dragon1 (24. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich würde nur gerne wissen was der Herr sonst noch so zu meinen scheint... mach dir doch endlich deinen eigenen Elite-Nachtschwärmer auf deinem Blog auf wo nur Leute reinkommen die du einlädst und verschone uns mit deinem jämmerlichen geseiere, wie Elitär du doch bist und bla bla bla bla...



du sprichst mir aus der seele...


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich würde nur gerne wissen was der Herr sonst noch so zu meinen scheint... mach dir doch endlich deinen eigenen Elite-Nachtschwärmer auf deinem Blog auf wo nur Leute reinkommen die du einlädst und verschone uns mit deinem jämmerlichen geseiere, wie Elitär du doch bist und bla bla bla bla...



Entweder kannst du nicht lesen oder bist blind...
Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass ich elitär bin. Ich bin lediglich der festen Meinung, dass früher, also ungefähr die Zeit, wo ich hier aufgetaucht bin, alles besser war...
Da muss man sich nur das Forum von heute anschauen, besonders die WoW-Abteilung etc. 

Und soweit ich weiß, gilt auch hier die freie Meinungsäußerung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da muss man sich nur das Forum von heute anschauen, besonders die WoW-Abteilung etc.



war schon immer so.


----------



## Alphawolf1337 (24. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich würde nur gerne wissen was der Herr sonst noch so zu meinen scheint... mach dir doch endlich deinen eigenen Elite-Nachtschwärmer auf deinem Blog auf wo nur Leute reinkommen die du einlädst und verschone uns mit deinem jämmerlichen geseiere, wie Elitär du doch bist und bla bla bla bla...



Irgendwie kamst du immer so rüber, als würdest du dich für was besseres halten.


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> war schon immer so.



Nein, früher gab es zwar auch solche Fälle, aber wesentlich seltener. Es gab noch eine etwas andere Art, die galt... nicht so wie heute.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2010)

Ja ja... damals war alles besser... warum lebst du dann nicht damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Alphawolf... oder doch Taktloss? Oder welcher Spammer auch immer du warst... wer warst du denn? Das du meinst so über mich bescheid zu wissen?


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja ja... damals war alles besser... warum lebst du dann nicht damals
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm, lass mich raten... achja Stimmt, leider, leider, leider, schreitet die Zeit immer weiter voran und neue User kommen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2010)

Nein noch nicht... die meisten Leute würden wohl damit kaum klar kommen, wenn jemand wie ich einen Fanclub hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue User kommen... und alte gehen... der lauf der Dinge...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm, lass mich raten... achja Stimmt, leider, leider, leider, schreitet die Zeit immer weiter voran und neue User kommen...



Wie darf man das verstehen? :O


----------



## Alphawolf1337 (24. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja ja... damals war alles besser... warum lebst du dann nicht damals
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man muss niemand sein, man muss nur deine Posts lesen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Alphawolf1337
Taktloss ist back!!!!!1111



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2010)

Alphawolf1337 schrieb:


> Man muss niemand sein, man muss nur deine Posts lesen.



Du musst aber sehr an mir interessiert sein, wenn du die ganzen Post liest die ich verfasst hatte... muss dich aber enttäuschen, du musst jetzt ganz Tapfer sein, Ich hab jemand anderen ins Auge gefasst... tut mir leid.


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Neue User kommen... und alte gehen... der lauf der Dinge...



Jap... leider. Sehr leider sogar...


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap... leider. Sehr leider sogar...



Tja mein Freund... du bist alt...


----------



## Alphawolf1337 (24. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Du musst aber sehr an mir interessiert sein, wenn du die ganzen Post liest die ich verfasst hatte... muss dich aber enttäuschen, du musst jetzt ganz Tapfer sein, Ich hab jemand anderen ins Auge gefasst... tut mir leid.


Werd bitte nicht lächerlich: Willst du etwa, dass ich deine Posts überspringe, wenn du mal etwas zu einem Theme beiträgst? (beitragen natürlich nicht umbedingt im wörtlichen Sinne, ob man das beitragen nennen kann...?)


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap... leider. Sehr leider sogar...



Willst du sagen, dass neue User automatisch schlecht sind?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Alphawolf1337 schrieb:


> Werd bitte nicht lächerlich: Willst du etwa, dass ich deine Posts überspringe, wenn du mal etwas zu einem Theme beiträgst? (beitragen natürlich nicht umbedingt im wörtlichen Sinne, ob man das beitragen nennen kann...?)



Ok.
1. Du bist Taktloss.
2. raff ich net wen du diesmal verarschen willst.
3. Der Lachmann Vibrator kommtm orgien


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Willst du sagen, dass neue User automatisch schlecht sind?



Oh, nicht zwingend automatisch...
Es gibt sicherlich ein paar Gute, aber ein Groteil...


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh, nicht zwingend automatisch...
> Es gibt sicherlich ein paar Gute, aber ein Groteil...



Und so soll ich dir noch in die Augen sehen können? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2010)

KANN MIR IRGENTWER SAGEN UM WAS ES GEHT?...ICH HAB NULL ÜBERBLICK


Sry 4 c4ps aber sonst beachtet mich ja keiner oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> KANN MIR IRGENTWER SAGEN UM WAS ES GEHT?...ICH HAB NULL ÜBERBLICK
> 
> 
> Sry 4 c4ps aber sonst beachtet mich ja keiner oO



Ich raffs au net.
Ich hab doch nie studiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Tja mein Freund... du bist alt...


Ich werde älter... noch bin ich nicht alt. Vielleicht auf das Forum bezogen... da könnte es sogar stimmen.



Ykon schrieb:


> Und so soll ich dir noch in die Augen sehen können?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast mir noch nie in die Augen gesehen (ein glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh, nicht zwingend automatisch...
> Es gibt sicherlich ein paar Gute, aber ein Groteil...



Natürlich... du warst doch eh der letzte wirklich gute User, der letzte mit Verstand und Sitte... muss wirklich hart für dich sein...


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich raffs au net.
> Ich hab doch nie studiert
> 
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast mir noch nie in die Augen gesehen (ein glück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich meinte im übertragendem Sinne :<


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Natürlich... du warst doch eh der letzte wirklich gute User, der letzte mit Verstand und Sitte... muss wirklich hart für dich sein...



Nein, soweit ich weiß, ist hier noch Brille aktiv (naja, nicht mehr so oft), Manoroth (auch nemmer so oft, wie früher), selbst du, Skatero... es gibt noch einige.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, soweit ich weiß, ist hier noch Brille aktiv (naja, nicht mehr so oft), Manoroth (auch nemmer so oft, wie früher), selbst du, Skatero... es gibt noch einige.



Ach scheiße.
Ist wie bei den Arbeiten in der Schule:
Die guten werden genannt, du hoffst so, dass dein Name kommt.
Er kommt einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ach scheiße.
> Ist wie bei den Arbeiten in der Schule:
> Die guten werden genannt, du hoffst so, dass dein Name kommt.
> Er kommt einfach nicht
> ...



Jop ;/


----------



## Sascha_BO (24. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> KANN MIR IRGENTWER SAGEN UM WAS ES GEHT?...ICH HAB NULL ÜBERBLICK
> 
> 
> Sry 4 c4ps aber sonst beachtet mich ja keiner oO


Razyl und Selor zicken sich an, der Taktlosse Alphawolf gibt seinen Senf von der Seite dazu und früher war irgendwie alles besser... bis auf die WoW-Unterabteilung, die war schon immer mies... so in der Art. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, soweit ich weiß, ist hier noch Brille aktiv (naja, nicht mehr so oft), Manoroth (auch nemmer so oft, wie früher), selbst du, Skatero... es gibt noch einige.



hat schon seinen grund wiso ich nemmer so oft wie früher hier bin^^ es ist einfach nix gescheites los^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Razyl und Selor zicken sich an, der Taktlosse Alphawolf gibt seinen Senf von der Seite dazu und früher war irgendwie alles besser... bis auf die WoW-Unterabteilung, die war schon immer mies... so in der Art.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nette zusammenfassung^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hat schon seinen grund wiso ich nemmer so oft wie früher hier bin^^ es ist einfach nix gescheites los^^



Was ich die ganze Zeit sage...
ich erinnere mich immer wieder gerne zurück, an den "Small-Talk" ab 23.00 uhr usw.... da konnte man auch Dinge besprechen, die man heute lieber im ICQ bespricht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Maan, ich kann au intelligent sein.
Es müssen nur richtige Themen kommen wie Todesstrafe, ja oder nein?
Über was soll geredet werden, ich bin für alles offen.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. Januar 2010)

bin off. n8


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ich die ganze Zeit sage...
> ich erinnere mich immer wieder gerne zurück, an den "Small-Talk" ab 23.00 uhr usw.... da konnte man auch Dinge besprechen, die man heute lieber im ICQ bespricht.



LoL... einfach totales LoL...



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Maan, ich kann au intelligent sein.



Nein kannst du nicht!


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ich die ganze Zeit sage...
> ich erinnere mich immer wieder gerne zurück, an den "Small-Talk" ab 23.00 uhr usw.... da konnte man auch Dinge besprechen, die man heute lieber im ICQ bespricht.



is schon so leider



btw: is kamui ab und an noch on im icq? hab ihn schon lange nemmer gesehn^^ (sollte auch mal wider ins icq^^)


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Maan, ich kann au intelligent sein.
> Es müssen nur richtige Themen kommen wie Todesstrafe, ja oder nein?



Bei Sexualstraftätern (männern) Penis ab bei frauen...ka..dann stirbt er von selbst!:..,


----------



## Razyl (24. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> LoL... einfach totales LoL...


Du musst ja nicht meiner Meinung sein, keiner zwingt dich dazu..



Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich würd mich eher gedemütigt fühlen wenn mich Razyl toll finden würde.
> Das soll kein Angriff auf ihn sein...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Manoroth schrieb:


> btw: is kamui ab und an noch on im icq? hab ihn schon lange nemmer gesehn^^ (sollte auch mal wider ins icq^^)


Leider nein... ich sollte mir mal seine neue ICQ-Nummer oder so besorgen...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Bei Sexualstraftätern (männern) Penis ab bei frauen...ka..dann stirbt er von selbst!:..,


(guter Einstig, du mimst den Vollidioten und ich sag mti der Vorlage was inteligentes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Danke.)
Also, ich gehe jetzt mal auf das Thema Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder ein.
Kinderschänder haben eine gestörte Sexualität.
Sie sind krank.
Eine Todesstrafe preventiert keine Fälle und kostet ungemein viel.
Man muss den Leuten helfen. Wenn man Todesstrafe für sie fordert, dann muss man au alle anderen Sexualstraftäter (die mti KO Tropfen agieren) töten.


----------



## Arosk (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo, bin aber auch gleich wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> (guter Einstig, du mimst den Vollidioten und ich sag mti der Vorlage was inteligentes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So wollt ich dass xD....Ne im ernst mir is langweilig...und ich hab scheiße geschrieben...was du da sagtest is mir klar^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hallo, bin aber auch gleich wieder weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Junge, dass mit Spermabann hab ich schon gestern gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Junge, dass mit Spermabann hab ich schon gestern gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^

Ok anderes thema....ehemm....WWE!!!111einself!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> Ok anderes thema....ehemm....WWE!!!111einself!



RR am Sonntag.
Gibt ja einige Anwärter, die es gewinnen.
So ca. 10 haben schon angedeutet, dass sie ein Ziel haben.
Batze will Takers Serie beenden.
Shawn Michaels will Taker nochmal herausfordern.
Und viele mehr.
Bin gespannt, wer gewinnt und die Chance dazu kriegt.


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> Ok anderes thema....ehemm....WWE!!!111einself!



Ich will die zwar nicht deine Träume zerstören, aber dir ist schon klar, dass das alle Schauspiel ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> RR am Sonntag.
> Gibt ja einige Anwärter, die es gewinnen.
> So ca. 10 haben schon angedeutet, dass sie ein Ziel haben.
> Batze will Takers Serie beenden.
> ...



Jow,ndertaker bleibt champ...gegen rey da bin ich mir sicher...wenn nich is ie wwe nen witz....mehr als jetz scho
Shawn will ich nich dass er gewinnt....Ich will nich erneut HBK VS Deadman sehen...der sieger is eig eh klar...
Triple H hatt die chance...aber ich denke es Wird Edge sein der sein comeback geben wird...soll ziemlich sicher sein


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich will die zwar nicht deine Träume zerstören, aber dir ist schon klar, dass das alle Schauspiel ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NEIN ECHT??? DU HAST MEINE TRÄUME ZERSTÖRT!!!111einself...is mir scho klar oO


/e sry doppelpost!.-.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Januar 2010)

*Beine übereinander schlag*

Und nun in unserem Literarischen Quartet, das Buch zum Abend "Der gute Weg" eine Spruchsammlung Konfuzius'.
Hierzu möchte ich meinen ersten Gast begrüßen:


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich will die zwar nicht deine Träume zerstören, aber dir ist schon klar, dass das alle Schauspiel ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ach ne.
es gibt sogenanntes Booking.
Es gibt Marks, die glauben Wrestling ist echt. Das ist die geilste Zeit.
Dann gibts noch die, die keine Marks mehr sind und Wrestling schauen, um die Booker (die die Matches und Storys schreiben) zu bewerten und technisch gute Matches zu beobachten. Es ist imemr eine Spannung da, weil man Matchergebnisse meistens nicht erraten kann.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Jow,ndertaker bleibt champ...gegen rey da bin ich mir sicher...wenn nich is ie wwe nen witz....mehr als jetz scho
> Shawn will ich nich dass er gewinnt....Ich will nich erneut HBK VS Deadman sehen...der sieger is eig eh klar...
> Triple H hatt die chance...aber ich denke es Wird Edge sein der sein comeback geben wird...soll ziemlich sicher sein



Gerüchten nach soll Edge (der beste Wrestler) zurückkommen, Jeriho den Sieg kosten, weil Jericho ihn wegen seiner Verletzung beleidigt hat. Edge soll also Face Turnen und es soll zu Jericho vs. Edge bei Wrestlemania kommen.


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja ach ne.
> es gibt sogenanntes Booking.
> Es gibt Marks, die glauben Wrestling ist echt. Das ist die geilste Zeit.
> Dann gibts noch die, die keine Marks mehr sind und Wrestling schauen, um die Booker (die die Matches und Storys schreiben) zu bewerten und technisch gute Matches zu beobachten. Es ist imemr eine Spannung da, weil man Matchergebnisse meistens nicht erraten kann.



Jow...die mark zeit...hach war die herrlich EDGE war nen Wi**er....weil er undertaker aus der WWE schmiss...hachja...da war ich noch ein mark (obwohl ich wusste dass es nur schauspiel is)


/e Jow...aber er wird im royal rumble match stehen..da es kein tag team match geben wird und HHH soll auch nen heel turn machen (yay)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Jow...die mark zeit...hach war die herrlich EDGE war nen Wi**er....weil er undertaker aus der WWE schmiss...hachja...da war ich noch ein mark (obwohl ich wusste dass es nur schauspiel is)



Ja, am Anfang Edge.
Den hab ich gehasst. Einfach nur gehasst. Wie er Batista immer unfair den Titel gekostet hat...


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mein neues Katana <3


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, am Anfang Edge.
> Den hab ich gehasst. Einfach nur gehasst. Wie er Batista immer unfair den Titel gekostet hat...



Es gibt welche die mag ich nur als heels aber auch welche die nur als faces mag..Batista kann nich gut heel spielen..sorry is so...

Und...Edge..er is nen guter schauspieler aber auf die face rolle bin ich doch sehr gespannt...


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> NEIN ECHT??? DU HAST MEINE TRÄUME ZERSTÖRT!!!111einself...is mir scho klar oO
> 
> 
> /e sry doppelpost!.-.-



Ich war früher auch ein riiiieser Wrestling fan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war so in dem Zeitintervall, als Eddy Guerrero gestorben ist. +/- einem Jahr ungefähr, also knapp 2 Jahre lang nur mit Wrestling beschäftigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwann fand ich das einfach zu doof, weil die "Storys" einfach zu eintönig waren und mich nicht mehr angesprochen hatten.
Als dazu auch noch Chris Benoit gestroben ist, und damit unter anderem zwei meiner Lieblingswrestler tot waren, hab ich gemerkt was Wrestling aus den Menschen macht und das es ein echt beschissener Sport ist. Diese beiden Schicksale nur mal als Beispiel genommen...

Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Es gibt welche die mag ich nur als heels aber auch welche die nur als faces mag..Batista kann nich gut heel spielen..sorry is so...
> 
> Und...Edge..er is nen guter schauspieler aber auf die face rolle bin ich doch sehr gespannt...


Seit er heel ist wird er nur noch von Rey verkloppt -.-.


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich war früher auch ein riiiieser Wrestling fan.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eddy...nunja da hab ich wenig drüber gelesen war glaub ich drogen überschuss....
Aber chris benoit war die WWE nich schuld dass hätten die ärtzte früher erkennen können/müssen dass er Nich ganz dicht inner birne war (sry) dass er unter depressionen litt und dann seine familie un sich selbst ermordet hatte....naja....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich war früher auch ein riiiieser Wrestling fan.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eddie und Benoit...
Die wahrscheinlich besten Techniker der letzten 15 Jahre...
Benoit ist gestorben, weil er seine ganze Karriere ungeschützte Stuhlschläge etc. bekommen hatte. Sein Gehirn glich einem Hirn eines 85 jährigen Alzheimer Patienten. Dann ist diese Tragödie entstanden...
Keine Ahnung wie Guerrero starb :/, bzw. wie es zum Herzinfarkt gekommen ist. Wahrscheinlich durch Steroide etc...


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Eddie und Benoit...
> Die wahrscheinlich besten Techniker der letzten 15 Jahre...
> *Benoit ist gestorben, weil er seine ganze Karriere ungeschützte Stuhlschläge etc. bekommen hatte. Sein Gehirn glich einem Hirn eines 85 jährigen Alzheimer Patienten. Dann ist diese Tragödie entstanden...*
> Keine Ahnung wie Guerrero starb :/, bzw. wie es zum Herzinfarkt gekommen ist. Wahrscheinlich durch Steroide etc...


ja so meint ich es eig^^

Jow...beide sehr gute wrestler...Aber bei benoit hätte man´s noch merken können...


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Eddy...nunja da hab ich wenig drüber gelesen war glaub ich drogen überschuss....
> Aber chris benoit war die WWE nich schuld dass hätten die ärtzte früher erkennen können/müssen dass er Nich ganz dicht inner birne war (sry) dass er unter depressionen litt und dann seine familie un sich selbst ermordet hatte....naja....



Eddie ist an einer Herzerkrankung gestroben. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr genau welche. Auf jedenfall war die Ursache sein früherer, starker Scherzmittelkonsum. Ich war echt so tief betroffen, weil ich Wrestling da zum ersten mal ohne Facette gesehen habe, rein und ungelogen.

nun zu Chris Benoit:

Er litt soweit ich weiß NICHT an depressionen o.ä..
Benoits Gehirn soll geschädigt gewesen sein. Ich gaube die Aussagen war, dass es einem 90 Jahre altem Alzheimergehirn geglichen hat, die aufgrund der vielen Gehirnerschütterung enstanden, die er sich beim Wrestling zugezogen hat. Also schließe ich einfach mal, dass er einfach leicht geistig behindert wurde. 

Ich finde es einfach schrecklich.


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2010)

Reden wir über.....Hbk...glaubt ihr der darf nochma wwe/world champ werden?...Also ich bin mir da nich sicher,verdient hätte ers auf jedenfall!


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

ähhhh sry, wollte eigentlich oben editieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Eddie starb an der Herzinsuffizienz mit 39(!!!) Jahren. Das muss man sich erst vor Augen halten.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Januar 2010)

m0in
oh näh wrestling
gute nacht^^


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2010)

Ich hab da mal was über depressionen gelesen gerade weil er so geschädigt wurde...^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Reden wir über.....Hbk...glaubt ihr der darf nochma wwe/world champ werden?...Also ich bin mir da nich sicher,verdient hätte ers auf jedenfall!



Weiß nicht so recht.
Kommt drauf an, wie lange ers noch macht.
Erstmal muss die DX sich wieder auflösen.
Vllt. gewinnt er ja den Rumble und besiegt den Taker, der dann imemr noch Camp ist (was ich ber nich glaube).
Ich denke er wird vllt. noch 1 bekommen und danach seine Karriere beenden.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> ähhhh sry, wollte eigentlich oben editieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit 38 -.-
Sowas nennt sich Fan...^^


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Ich verschwinde auch mal wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das geht mir langsam wieder alles viel zu nah. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht.


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Weiß nicht so recht.
> Kommt drauf an, wie lange ers noch macht.
> Erstmal muss die DX sich wieder auflösen.
> Vllt. gewinnt er ja den Rumble und besiegt den Taker, der dann imemr noch Camp ist (was ich ber nich glaube).
> Ich denke er wird vllt. noch 1 bekommen und danach seine Karriere beenden.



denke auch dass er so vor ende nochmal ne regentschafft bekommt....was toll wäre nen heel HHH der war der beste...(abgesehn von der dx zeit)


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mit 38 -.-
> Sowas nennt sich Fan...^^



* 9. Oktober 1967 in Ciudad Juárez, Mexiko; &#8224; 13. November 2005

Ich komm da immer auf 39 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Ach Quatsch *facepalm*

Ich bin eindeutig müde!

Gute Nacht jetzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Cena muss Heel turnen.
Und seine weinerlichen Promos: wääääähhhh ich hab den Titel verloren, ich verliere nicht mehr, bis ich ihn wiederhab...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> * 9. Oktober 1967 in Ciudad Juárez, Mexiko; &#8224; 13. November 2005
> 
> Ich komm da immer auf 39 Jahre
> 
> ...



Junge, 2005 minus 1967 ist 38...
XD
Ah...
Du meisnt es ironisch XD.


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_So wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _So wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wb Rexo^^


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Junge, 2005 minus 1967 ist 38...
> XD
> Ah...
> Du meisnt es ironisch XD.



Nein, leider nicht. *g*
read teh edit...
Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wb Rexo^^



Die neuen Rex Os.
Der perfekte Start in den Tag!


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Cena muss Heel turnen.
> Und seine weinerlichen Promos: wääääähhhh ich hab den Titel verloren, ich verliere nicht mehr, bis ich ihn wiederhab...



Jo...Und was die ausm Sensenmann machen zzt....Bekommt von batze aufs maul...früher wär der stehn geblieben und hätt den vermöbelt..Ich sag nur Whats Wrong with you randy...dont you feel safe anymore...*geile zeit*


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die neuen Rex Os.
> Der perfekte Start in den Tag!


_
Wie Lange hattest den schon in Phetto??_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Jo...Und was die ausm Sensenmann machen zzt....Bekommt von batze aufs maul...früher wär der stehn geblieben und hätt den vermöbelt..Ich sag nur Whats Wrong with you randy...dont you feel safe anymore...*geile zeit*



Geilste Zeit für mich: Ende 2007 Anfang 2008. Meine Markzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ist wohl das geilste Feeling der Welt, echt.


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2010)

dum di dum ich liebe mein neues katana^^ endlich eins aus ordentlichem damaststahl^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Wie Lange hattest den schon in Phetto??_



Ich hab den mir grad spontan überlegt...
Ich bereite nie was vor.


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_Habe gerade die Orginal Version von Assassin gefunden o.O

Sie mussten die damals ändern 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=rMewPKcw9fo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG _


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WBdCpEfmJBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab den mir grad spontan überlegt...
> Ich bereite nie was vor.



du bist mir so ähnlich,du bist mein bruder den ich nie wollte!


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

So, die neuen Thoor Kaffeetassen sind da in limitierter Auflage!


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_Ich darf mein Zimmer seit heute morgen mit Postern zuklatschen finde abe rkeine coolen _


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Januar 2010)

schick mir 10 ich hau se gern kaputt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> So, die neuen Thoor Kaffeetassen sind da in limitierter Auflage!



Ich nehme alle.
Aber ohne Henkel.


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schick mir 10 ich hau se gern kaputt



Ich hau dich gleich kaputt! Dir helf ich auch mal wieder beim Kopfhörer -.- doofer LOD! Genau wegen Leuten wie DIR sind die Tassen aus Plastik!

@Alko: An was erinnert mich das mit den Henkeln nur o.O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich darf mein Zimmer seit heute morgen mit Postern zuklatschen finde abe rkeine coolen _



Du kannst ja solche Medizini Poster nehmen, da sind die kleinen süßen Tierposter drin, die jeder so mag.


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hau dich gleich kaputt! Dir helf ich auch mal wieder beim Kopfhörer -.- doofer LOD! Genau wegen Leuten wie DIR sind die Tassen aus Plastik!
> 
> @Alko: An was erinnert mich das mit den Henkeln nur o.O





darf ich die tassen verbrennen? *lieb guck*


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du kannst ja solche Medizini Poster nehmen, da sind die kleinen süßen Tierposter drin, die jeder so mag.



_Die Dinger hab ich als Kind verbrannt _


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> darf ich die tassen verbrennen? *lieb guck*



der Plastik ist feuerfest....

.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

maybe?


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> darf ich die tassen verbrennen? *lieb guck*



ich hab das holz hol du n feuerzeug


edit: aber die deutsche Sprache ist nicht thoorfest^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> @Alko: An was erinnert mich das mit den Henkeln nur o.O



Da hab ich aber ganz tief in verstörenden Ereignissen aus der Kindheit gegraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab das holz hol du n feuerzeug
> 
> 
> edit: aber die deutsche Sprache ist nicht thoorfest^^



_Ich den Brand beschleuniger _


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab das holz hol du n feuerzeug
> 
> 
> edit: aber die deutsche Sprache ist nicht thoorfest^^



Kleine Kinder sollten nicht mit Feuer spielen

und was ist mit meinem Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2010)

*feuerzeug aus hosensack nehm*


so machen wir ein grosses feuer? oder alle einzeln abfackeln?


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *feuerzeug aus hosensack nehm*
> 
> 
> so machen wir ein grosses feuer? oder alle einzeln abfackeln?



Schon hart wie ein nordischer Kriegsgott heute von den sog. "Metalheads" behandelt wird =(

früher war echt alles besser!


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Schon hart wie ein nordischer Kriegsgott heute von den sog. "Metalheads" behandelt wird =(
> 
> früher war echt alles besser!



du bist nich thor

nur ein schmutziger kleiner nachahmer^^


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_MAn ICQ is tot -.-_


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du bist nich thor
> 
> nur ein schmutziger kleiner nachahmer^^



Du jämmerlicher kleiner unnützer Mensch wagst es dich gegen Thor den Kriegsgott aufzulehnen`? MEIN MJÖLNIR WIRD HERABFAHREN UND DEINE KNOCHEN ZERBERSTEN




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier das letzte Passfoto von mir :<


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_Soll ich n parr funny Youtube video´s von Daneboe posten ??_


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2010)

bin pennen cya


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Soll ich n parr funny Youtube video´s von Daneboe posten ??_



von was für nem ding?


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> von was für nem ding?


_
Find den Typen Mega xD_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xjdBCeUdAmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *feuerzeug aus hosensack nehm*
> 
> 
> so machen wir ein grosses feuer? oder alle einzeln abfackeln?



n großes dann tanzen wir drum rum und sigen heidnische lieder


----------



## Kronas (24. Januar 2010)

Tipp: Klicke in diese Box um den Editor zu laden


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Find den Typen Mega xD_
> 
> 
> ...



wtf?^^


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> n großes dann tanzen wir drum rum und sigen heidnische lieder



Ums mit deinen Worten zu sagen:

Oh my fucking God o.O Ich glaub da will jemand das ich höchstpersönlich bei ihm mit ner Streitaxt auftauche und ihn auf höchst brutale Weise aus dem Leben reisse ._.


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ums mit deinen Worten zu sagen:
> 
> Oh my fucking God o.O Ich glaub da will jemand das ich höchstpersönlich bei ihm mit ner Streitaxt auftauche und ihn auf höchst brutale Weise aus dem Leben reisse ._.



dachte du hast mjölnir? wiso kommste dann mit ner streitaxt? Oo


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dachte du hast mjölnir? wiso kommste dann mit ner streitaxt? Oo



Mjölnir brauch ich bei Gegner und bei Feinden nicht bei Maden und Würmern...

oder ballerst du etwa mit nem M16 Panzergeschütz auf nen Vogel?


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mjölnir brauch ich bei Gegner und bei Feinden nicht bei Maden und Würmern...
> 
> oder ballerst du etwa mit nem M16 Panzergeschütz auf nen Vogel?



maden und würmer zertrette ich mit meinen stiefeln

und ne ich schiesse net auf vögel


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> maden und würmer zertrette ich mit meinen stiefeln
> 
> und ne ich schiesse net auf vögel



Mädchen....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ums mit deinen Worten zu sagen:
> 
> Oh my fucking God o.O Ich glaub da will jemand das ich höchstpersönlich bei ihm mit ner Streitaxt auftauche und ihn auf höchst brutale Weise aus dem Leben reisse ._.



Opfert mich dem Teufel!
Ich will sterben opfert mich!


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mädchen....



stell mir n menschen hin und ich hau den zu klump

aba wiso sollte ich auf nen armen vogel schiessen? der tut niemandem was


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K2PlmKWi1DY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7pUdDDFOjG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> stell mir n menschen hin und ich hau den zu klump
> 
> aba wiso sollte ich auf nen armen vogel schiessen? der tut niemandem was



WEIL ER EIN GOTTVERF**** VOGEL IST!! HALLO VOGEL? DIE KÖNIGE DER LÜFTE? SIE SPUCKEN AUF UNS VON IHREM HIMMEL UND MEINEN SIE SEIEN WAS BESSERES!

So, ich hab meine irre Phase für heute durch, jemand Lust über was tiefgründiges zu reden?


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Januar 2010)

ich geh pennen g8 leute


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_Gn8 LoD_


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

Nacht kleiner LOD


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

_Em...ok...wth....
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u6JKP_W_HGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lilynight (25. Januar 2010)

*Hm....das muss man gehört haben:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.linkinpurpz.de%2Fmp3%2FLinkin+Purpz+-+Die+letzten+Helden.mp3*


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

MACH ES WEG MACH ES WEG!!!


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Ich geh mal 007 auf der PS3 zocken, nacht =()


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

_Schnell wir brauchen den Defibrilator

Und ne Portion Hirn Schmalz weg ätzenden Muse omg Track_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tbPA58xJI24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

_**Dosen Kicken Spielt**

So................................stink langweilig :/_


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cQVX0bJd16s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mookuh (25. Januar 2010)

abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

moin


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. Januar 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Tag Lachmann. Du brauchst ja immer ne extra Begrüßung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen_


----------



## mookuh (25. Januar 2010)

was haltet ihr von meiner sig? :>


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Moin :<

ich seh den sinn in der sig nicht btw o.O


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von meiner sig? :>



Genial!


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tag Lachmann. Du brauchst ja immer ne extra Begrüßung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sehr aufmerksam von dir :0


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube lachmann mag mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (25. Januar 2010)

schönen guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Lachmann mag jeden der brav zu ihm ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Moin :<



Was machst du eigentlich hier? Merkst du nicht, dass du hier nicht willkommen bist?! 

Nur ein Scherz: Natürlich ist hier jeder willkommen. Der Nachtschwärmer wird nicht umsonst auch die Heimat der lieben Menschen genannt.


Nabend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich glaube lachmann mag mich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alko hat euch lieb!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X3q7Y3fgTIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2010)

morgen


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich glaube lachmann mag mich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



why?


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Januar 2010)

Abend... bwah mein letzter Abend mit DSL 2000 ;D
Heute nacht wirds abgestellt, und ich weiss nich, wann wir unsere KabelBW 25er Leitung bekommen :/

drückt mir die Daumen, dass es schnell geht xD


Nacht zsammen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Januar 2010)

ABÖND


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

Servus!


*Heaven Shall Burn - bleeding to death 
*

Hammer Lied!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Januar 2010)

Hier is ja viel los >_>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Keri Hilson I Like.
Ich hab erst heute erfahren, dass es diese Tusse gibt.
Die Charts sind sowas von behindert -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Keri Hilson I Like.
> Ich hab erst heute erfahren, dass es diese Tusse gibt.
> Die Charts sind sowas von behindert -.-



tja... :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Januar 2010)

Lachmann is doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> tja... :<



Dass es solche Tussen immer wieder schaffen <.<.
In jedem Gott evrdammten Lied gehts um sinnlose sexistische Sachen. Und die Instrumentals und Vocals sind auch der größte Bockmist.
David Guetta joan of arc ist immoment das dümmste Lied, dicht gefolgt von Disco Pogo...


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Lachmann is doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



selber <_< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dass es solche Tussen immer wieder schaffen <.<.
> In jedem Gott evrdammten Lied gehts um sinnlose sexistische Sachen. Und die Instrumentals und Vocals sind auch der größte Bockmist.
> David Guetta joan of arc ist immoment das dümmste Lied, dicht gefolgt von Disco Pogo...



das is auch alles crap :<

ja danke khorhiil :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dass es solche Tussen immer wieder schaffen <.<.
> In jedem Gott evrdammten Lied gehts um sinnlose sexistische Sachen. Und die Instrumentals und Vocals sind auch der größte Bockmist.
> David Guetta joan of arc ist immoment das dümmste Lied, dicht gefolgt von Disco Pogo...



sagt der Hoper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> bissl



Wenigstens schneidet er sich nicht mit dem Elektrorasierer... Nicht so wie ich!


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIrvpn3k9A4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ok wtf


----------



## Ykon (25. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> David Guetta joan of arc ist immoment das dümmste Lied, dicht gefolgt von Disco Pogo...



Atzen Party Dingeling!
Atzen Party Dingeling!

Disco Pogo unser Ding!
Disco Pogo unser Ding!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne: Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



remi is so Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Atzen Party Dingeling!
> Atzen Party Dingeling!
> 
> Disco Pogo unser Ding!
> ...



bis grade eben mochte ich dich noch :<
xD


schön auf abstand bleiben freundchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xuZrYVqCkXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Januar 2010)

am 20.2 nach KIEL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

_31.01

Rammstein Konzert <3_


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> aber.. aber..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nichts aber!!


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

wahahah pwnd leute!!!!


----------



## Ykon (25. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> bis grade eben mochte ich dich noch :<
> xD



d-d-d-du mochtest mich? ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> d-d-d-du mochtest mich? ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja >:3
aber dann kam der disco pogo :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Januar 2010)

DISCO POGO DINELINGELING 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> hast du unsere stunden in trauter zweisamkeit denn schon völlig verdrängt?
> mein schatz?...
> 
> Ich liebe dich, weil ich dich lieben muss;
> ...



was zum ...?
:<


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> DISCO POGO DINELINGELING
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Ich muss dich leider toten da du den song magst sry





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=8ivndOrxQ5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Ykon (25. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ja >:3
> aber dann kam der disco pogo :<



Hey, ich hab im Hintergrund immer MTV laufen, da merkt man sich halt die eine oder andere textstelle. :/

Und dafür werde ich hier gleich in eine Schublade gesteckt, tze! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> geh nicht von mir mein herzblatt! mein Mösinchen! bleib da!



helft mir!!11
der will was von mir :<
xD


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2010)

Mass Effect II ==> Episch <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab im Hintergrund immer MTV laufen, da merkt man sich halt die eine oder andere textstelle. :/
> 
> Und dafür werde ich hier gleich in eine Schublade gesteckt, tze!
> 
> ...



<--- intolleranter musik nazi
ich habs aufgegeben tollerant zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Ich muss dich leider toten da du den song magst sry
> 
> 
> ...






Pffff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HARDSTYLE HERE WE GO 




SHOW YOUR RESPECT TO : Technoboy, Zany, The Prophet, Isaac, Showtek, Dana, Luna, Pavo, Beholder, Deepack, Tatanka, Headhunterz, Max Enforcer  ,Noiscontrollers ,Donky Rollers ,D-Block & S-Te-Fan ,Frontliner ,Wildstyelz  ,Endymion


----------



## Ykon (25. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> <--- intolleranter musik nazi
> ich habs aufgegeben tollerant zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer nicht offen für jede art von Musik ist, ist... äääh... doof. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du mal auf Partys gehst kannste ja weiter Deathmetal hören. Ich greif da lieber auf die Atzen zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wer nicht offen für jede art von Musik ist, ist... äääh... doof.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



noin  ich hab techno gehört und finds scheiße 
ich hab atzen "musik" gehört und finds scheiße
also ...? xD

und auf so ne atzen kack party werd ich eh niemals gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da is niemand mit dem ich wirklioch befreundet bin und die musik is fürn arsch!


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Pffff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Ok du lasst mich keine andere möglichkeit_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PL6jwxw9T3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ykon (25. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> noin  ich hab techno gehört und finds scheiße
> ich hab atzen "musik" gehört und finds scheiße
> also ...? xD
> 
> ...



bitte...Lachmann... mach was aus deinem Leben :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ok du lasst mich keine andere möglichkeit_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





achja Project One vergessen Wie kann ich nur LIFE BEYOND EARTH so toller track <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> bitte...Lachmann... mach was aus deinem Leben :>



schon geschehen :>


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2010)

wir brauchen euch in icq, da findet ein episches battle zwischen jigsaw und skatero und 2 idioten aus meiner klasse statt


----------



## Ykon (25. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> schon geschehen :>



Na gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2010)

hier ma gescheite musik^^








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SgBK_eJrAkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

_Weis einer ob ich irgentwie verhindenr kanne das Video´s mit Inhalt von Warner Music Group gespert werden ?? will parr Fan Video´s machen von Muse mit ihren Tracks


_


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2010)

279546938
schnell!


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Na gut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Lachmann, drückst mich mal ganz doll?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lachmann, drückst mich mal ganz doll?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wieso zum teufel werde ich an 1 abend 2 mal angeschwult? :<


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wieso zum teufel werde ich an 1 abend 2 mal angeschwult? :<



Das hat nix mit Schwul sein zu tun -.- das nennt man Männerfreundschaft du Pussy!

>: (


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

_ICQ is gerade Bitch Fight xD _


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wieso zum teufel werde ich an 1 abend 2 mal angeschwult? :<



weil du so unglaublich sexy bist?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (25. Januar 2010)

Wie geil xD


----------



## Ykon (25. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wieso zum teufel werde ich an 1 abend 2 mal angeschwult? :<



Ist einmal pro Abend normal?


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Schwul sein zu tun -.- das nennt man Männerfreundschaft du Pussy!
> 
> >: (



das kennt der halt eben net^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Schwul sein zu tun -.- das nennt man Männerfreundschaft du Pussy!
> 
> >: (



na dann...
lass dich männlich drücken o_O


Manoroth schrieb:


> weil du so unglaublich sexy bist?^^



das muss es sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das kennt der halt eben net^^



*551661656* ich hab auch ICQ, bin ich jetzt cool? :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ist einmal pro Abend normal?



0 mal pro abend wär am besten :x


Manoroth schrieb:


> das kennt der halt eben net^^



wohl >:3


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Ich hab seit knapp 30 Sec ICQ und schon ne Anfrage o.O wie war das mit Schwul? :>


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2010)

374688115


meine icq nr für die, dies interessiert^^ (wen hier eh schon mit denen rumgeworfen wird^^)


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

_OK...jetzt is der Bitch Fight zu ende wen der mich weiter flammt dan schwore ich bei gott der wierd es bereuhen _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Wenn jmd. bock auf wc3 hat sagen^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab seit knapp 30 Sec ICQ und schon ne Anfrage o.O wie war das mit Schwul? :>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Hilfe o.O Buffed.de Invasion inc


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2010)

Was los @ Rexo?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Ach kake, weil ich schon paar Wochen net in meinem gay fake Accoutn geschaut hab, hab ich 3 heiße Dates verpasst -.-.


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was los @ Rexo?



_So n Kiddy hat versucht mich zu flamen in ICQ wahr mit dme GANZ schnell fertig_


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Kann mich mal wer aufklären wer Fiinn ist und wer Fritz ist o.O


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kann mich mal wer aufklären wer Fiinn ist und wer Fritz ist o.O


Kronas freunde


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Kronas freunde



o.O ich hab Angst, Kronas Mafia inc


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Jungs, mein Fake auf der gay Seite hatte Geburtstag XD.
Mir wurde von 3 Leuten gratuliert XD.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> o.O ich hab Angst, Kronas Mafia inc


Keine angst... die beleidigen dich nur als "OPFAAAA!!" Die können sonst nix :>


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Keine angst... die beleidigen dich nur als "OPFAAAA!!" Die können sonst nix :>



Mal schauen ob sie noch Opfer schreien wenn ich vor ihnen stehe ;D


----------



## dragon1 (25. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jungs, mein Fake auf der gay Seite hatte Geburtstag XD.
> Mir wurde von 3 Leuten gratuliert XD.



du bist so... krank, da kommt sogar unser Forendimitri *hust Lachmann* *hust* nicht mit


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Du machst dir nen Fake Account auf ner Gayseite?

Ich als Psychologe würde ja sagen du hast nur Angst zuzugeben das du vom anderen Ufer bist aber na ja .>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> du bist so... krank, da kommt sogar unser Forendimitri *hust Lachmann* *hust* nicht mit



Ich kann Sterne, den Notenschlüssel, Pentagramme und das Haus vom Nikolaus in einem Zug zeichnen also mowl!


----------



## dragon1 (25. Januar 2010)

> *Prinzessinen*
> Metal handelt grundsätzlich von der Rettung diverser Prinzessinen aus frostbittenen Fortresses. Doch was genau tun die Vertreter anderer musikalischer Gattungen in dieser Situation?
> 
> 
> ...


<<<<3 Stupipedia


http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Metal


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du machst dir nen Fake Account auf ner Gayseite?
> 
> Ich als Psychologe würde ja sagen du hast nur Angst zuzugeben das du vom anderen Ufer bist aber na ja .>



Also hobby-Psychologe kann ich dem nur zustimmen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du machst dir nen Fake Account auf ner Gayseite?
> 
> Ich als Psychologe würde ja sagen du hast nur Angst zuzugeben das du vom anderen Ufer bist aber na ja .>



Bei mir Psychologie anzuwenden ist wie Eier nach Größe zu sortieren.


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Hier habsch was über Kronas Freunde gefunden :>



> *Kindergarten-Gangster*
> 
> *Aus Stupidedia, der Enzyklopädie ohne Sinn!*
> Wechseln zu: Navigation, Suche *Kindergartenganster* (Kgg) sind meist 4-5 Jährige,welche Kindergärten terrorisieren.Sie sind die obersten Tyrannen des Kindergartens,welche Angst davor haben,in die Schule zu kommen, wo sie, wie sie meist richtig vorhersagen, von anderen unterjocht werden, weil sie nicht mehr der GRÖßTE sind.Sie sind die reichen,verhätschelten Kinder noch reicherer Eltern.Ein Kindergartenganster ist die Vorstufe vom Hiphoper.Um einen Kindergartengangster zu definieren gibt es auch eine Formel:
> ...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> bitchfight war so toll, aber mein pc stürzt dauernd ab. xD


y war. Ist noch in vollem Gange :>


----------



## Silenzz (25. Januar 2010)

*Winkt hinter Gitterstäben hervor* N'Abend Mois 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (25. Januar 2010)

Wo sind denn die restlichen üblichen Verdächtigen? Oo


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> *unterschreib*
> 
> Muhahaha alex auf deinem ava bin ich im hintergrund!!! XD



Jetzt gehörst du zum Club der kuhlen!
In diesem Club sind bisher nur LAchmann und ich!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Jetzt gehörst du zum Club der kuhlen!
> In diesem Club sind bisher nur LAchmann und ich!


Und ich.


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2010)

silennz hassu icq? wir brauchen nen dolmetscher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (25. Januar 2010)

icq sucks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MSN Rulez xD ne sorry ic h hab die nummer vor ewigkeiten verlegt xD 

&#8364;dith: Schreibs rein.. dann dolmetsch ich hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> silennz hassu icq? wir brauchen nen dolmetscher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na toll, nach meiner Nummer wird nie gefragt...
Ich hab doch nie studiert, deswegen müsst ihr mich nicht so diskriminieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und ich.



Wenn du rein willst, dann sag was tolles zu meinem Avatar!!

Ach ja... und Ykon ist auch drinnen! In meinem tollen Club >.<


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

INV in Bitchfight plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2010)

alko dann giev, kannste mit bitch fighten


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Na toll, nach meiner Nummer wird nie gefragt...
> Ich hab doch nie studiert, deswegen müsst ihr mich nicht so diskriminieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alko!! Ich frag dich nicht, weil ich icq nicht mag !!!! 1!drölf!11

Giev msn addy per pn!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> alko dann giev, kannste mit bitch fighten



Ok, meine Nummer ist:
0900 und 6 mal die 6^^.


378608591


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

wers lustig haben will ab ins ICQ :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Um was gehts in dem Fight?


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

KRONAS! Du hast mich in icq!! Ich komm jetzt on ... will mitfighten ... warum auch immer Oo


----------



## Silenzz (25. Januar 2010)

Giev msn addys plx XD


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Thoo spielt grad nen 1A Ausraster vor :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Also, wer ist jetzt wer und worum gehts^^.


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Ich bin Heavens, Fritz und Finn sind Kronas behinderte Freunde, mehr brauchts dazu nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2010)

Langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2010)

lekrann hab ich dich? kp


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö is witzig :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Is da irgendeine Alterbeschränkung oder darf man unpassende Inhalte posten XD.


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

_Razyl neuer Ava ??_


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Mal schauen wer am Ende kranker ist :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Januar 2010)

Hier ist immernoch kein Germanistikstudent anwesend oder?


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Razyl neuer Ava ??_



Seit gestern Abend


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Holt mal Lachmann ins ICQ dann sind die keine 15 secs mehr da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich bin Heavens, Fritz und Finn sind Kronas behinderte Freunde, mehr brauchts dazu nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Solche Papköpfe



Kronas schrieb:


> lekrann hab ich dich? kp



in icq schon


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Sinnlos beleidigen... ich mag es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Inv mal wieder in die Diskussion :<


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seit gestern Abend



_Mir wierd erst jetzt einer angezeigt_


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sinnlos beleidigen... ich mag es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Finn und Fritz ...


Thoor schrieb:


> Inv mal wieder in die Diskussion :<



Giev nummer!


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir wierd erst jetzt einer angezeigt_



Musst du halt immer deinen Cache leeren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Finn und Fritz ...
> 
> 
> Giev nummer!



wtf wo find ich die raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> wtf wo find ich die raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In deinem Profil 
Oder giev msn addy ... msn mag ich mehr wie icq 
per Pn oder so^^


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Musst du halt immer deinen Cache leeren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_Hehe ^^_


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Inv mal wieder in die Diskussion: 551661656

Ihr seid doch so langweilig -.-


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. Januar 2010)

So n8.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

Mist, jetzt kann man wieder reporten :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Ihr seid so Langweiler echt...
Das war sooo langweilig und kake...


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

_Ich Penne gleich ein -.-

Weis einer was ohne die nmane besser ist vom preis leistungs verhaltnis

G15 oder G19 Tastatur _


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2010)

hab g15 und bin zufrieden wie ne kuh in ner herde


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

Warum hab ich grad ne Verwarnung bekommen? Schlechten Tag erwischt Charcho ... o.O


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

_**pfeift**

Ich bin mit 3758 Beitragen noch immer verwarnungs Frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

was passiert eig, wenn ich 5 verwarnungen habe?


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> was passiert eig, wenn ich 5 verwarnungen habe?



Im Normalfall: Permabann


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> was passiert eig, wenn ich 5 verwarnungen habe?



_ok dummste frage des Jahres

Dan bekommst einen Bann_


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Penne gleich ein -.-
> 
> Weis einer was ohne die nmane besser ist vom preis leistungs verhaltnis
> 
> G15 oder G19 Tastatur _



G15 reicht für die meisten Spieler. 
Ausserdem find ichs extrem, dass die G19 n eigenes Netzteil braucht...


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> was passiert eig, wenn ich 5 verwarnungen habe?



Dann darfst du wählen zwischen:

- Giga-Forum
- inWoW-Forum
- wowszene-Forum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dann darfst du wählen zwischen:
> 
> - Giga-Forum
> - inWoW-Forum
> ...



Fix'd


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dann darfst du wählen zwischen:
> 
> - Giga-Forum
> - inWoW-Forum
> ...


Es gibt noch viel mehr Foren auf dieser Welt Carcha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (25. Januar 2010)

Lekraan wieviele von den 5 haste shcon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Fix'd



Böse aber nicht ganz unwahr...

Warum mag Carcha mich eigentlich nicht =(


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es gibt noch viel mehr Foren auf dieser Welt Carcha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, aber diese 3 sind die deutsche Forenhölle *g*


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> G15 reicht für die meisten Spieler.
> Ausserdem find ichs extrem, dass die G19 n eigenes Netzteil braucht...


_
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin Beim Preis von der G19 vom Stuhl gefahlen ^^

Die G15 is noch erschwinglich fur mich ^^

Gibt es eve auch noch ne passende Gaming Mouse ??_


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Böse aber nicht ganz unwahr...
> 
> Warum mag Carcha mich eigentlich nicht =(



Sagt wer?


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Sagt wer?



ich ich ich *auf und ab hüpf*


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Danke
> 
> 
> ...



Hab momentan die MX518. Einmal zum zocken und einmal in der Schublade als Reserve 

Aber diese Woche sollte die Razer Naga ankommen. Mal sehen wie die so ist zum spielen.


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ja, aber diese 3 sind die deutsche Forenhölle *g*



Ich finde das PCA-Forum irgendwie auch schlimm...


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Sagt wer?



*an carcha kuschel*

spielste eig immer noch zusammen mit mohrzahr auf FM? :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Ich als loyaler User weise die nicht so loyalen User auf das Buffed.de Gesetz ein:
§44 Absatz 2f
Dem Mod ist jegliches Recht zur Unfairnes gestattet. Jeder, der einen Mod wegen Unfairnes oder Hass gegenüber eines Users bezichtigt wird ohne weiteres zu den ganzen vorher in eine Zelle mit allen vorher gebannten Usern gesteckt.


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Sagt wer?


_
Bayonetta INC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welt 1 Paradiso/Moderatoren
Welt 2 Menschenwelt/User
Welt 3 Inferno/Gebannte User
Welt 4 Purgatorio/Admins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wie lange?



Für immer und ewig.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wie lange?


Mh.. gute Frage... vllt. findest es raus wenn du kurz überlegst wofür das "Perm" in "Permban" steht.




Lekraan schrieb:


> 3 wegen Charcha -.-



3 weil du dich nich benehmen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thoor schrieb:


> *an carcha kuschel*
> 
> spielste eig immer noch zusammen mit mohrzahr auf FM? :<



Yep


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

_Carca was muss man eigentlich tuen um eine verwarnung zu bekommen ^^_


----------



## Manoroth (25. Januar 2010)

kennste mich eigentlich noch carcha? oder muss ich dich wider ma n bisserl zuspammen im wow?^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Carca was muss man eigentlich tuen um eine verwarnung zu bekommen ^^_



Carcha beleidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

_mmm...dan bin ich nicht so scharf auf ne verwarnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will keinen beleidigen _


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich geh off und beschwer mich morgen bei ZAM! Muha ... bringt zwar nichts, weil ZAM praktisch die Mutter von Charcha ist, aber trd



Wär mir neu *g*


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wär mir neu *g*



Carcharoth Zamora... boah klingt das mies xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

ZAM besitzt ne eigene Fußballmanschaft :O. Die Nationalmannschaft von Sambia.


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Gibts eigentlich eine Frau Carcharoth bzw eine Carchabelle?.<


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich eine Frau Carcharoth bzw eine Carchabelle?.<



Ich glaube net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht hat sich aber bis jetzt was geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hh-UcGE3CLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

_Ich Hab gerade lust bekommen Kayboard zu lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rNszXApYDMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2010)

http://my.buffed.de/groups/2539/view/ <-- Join it


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/groups/2539/view/ <-- Join it



amazon link fail


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> amazon link fail



Nö, eben nicht


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG WUAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAH ich kann nichtmehr ich lieg vor lachen aufm boden XDDDD Eine Atem stinkt nach Scheisse wuahahahaahah xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

Ich werd mal ins Bett gehen.


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

_Ich Auch gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2010)

Nein, nun bin ich hier alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, nun bin ich hier alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö



Huhu Skatero


----------



## Skatero (26. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Huhu Skatero



Hi Razyl, 

solltest du nicht schon lange im Bett sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (26. Januar 2010)

hier ich bin auch noch n bisserl da^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hi Razyl,
> 
> solltest du nicht schon lange im Bett sein?
> 
> ...


Ich hab morgen .. äh Ich hab heute den ganzen Tag frei



Manoroth schrieb:


> hier ich bin auch noch n bisserl da^^



Du musst immer da sein... immer


----------



## Skatero (26. Januar 2010)

Vote for LoL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://contest.mmosite.com/gameprize/webapps/?action=gamelist&id=28&type=1#tip_title
http://contest.mmosite.com/gameprize/webapps/?action=gamelist&id=16&type=2#tip_title
http://contest.mmosite.com/gameprize/webapps/?action=gamelist&id=24&type=3#tip_title


----------



## Kronas (26. Januar 2010)

will mit jemandem vier gewinnt zocken aber keiner in icq hats <.<


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> will mit jemandem vier gewinnt zocken aber keiner in icq hats <.<



Armes Kronas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

_einer hier der n 22 Zoll Bildschirm hat ??_


----------



## Manoroth (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _einer hier der n 22 Zoll Bildschirm hat ??_



hab n 23 1/2 zoll sry




btw seit wan sind bei LoL die meisten heros gesperrt? und kann man die nur durch kaufen freischalten?


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

_Will wissen ob das bei 22 Zoll auch noch gut ausschaut_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> btw seit wan sind bei LoL die meisten heros gesperrt? und kann man die nur durch kaufen freischalten?



Seit dem der Shop aktiv ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du musst nur etwas spielen und Einflusspunkte ergattern, dann kannst du dir die Heroes freischalten... oder du kaufst dir Combat-Points für echtes Geld


----------



## Manoroth (26. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seit dem der Shop aktiv ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kk in dem fall muss ich wider mehr spielen^^


----------



## Skatero (26. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> btw seit wan sind bei LoL die meisten heros gesperrt? und kann man die nur durch kaufen freischalten?



Es gibt übrigens jede Woche andere Champions zur Auswahl. Die Rotation ist irgendwo im Forum zu finden.

Ich bin dann mal offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kk in dem fall muss ich wider mehr spielen^^



Jap... ich auch, ich auch. Aber Übermorgen gehts los: Battlefield: Bad Company 2


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _einer hier der n 22 Zoll Bildschirm hat ??_



Ne, nur drei 22 Zöller.. aber einer ist noch eingepackt. 


Wenn du testen willst ob Bilder auch bei grossen Monitoren gut aussehen, änder doch einfach die Auflösung entsprechend? Viele 22" Monitore haben 1680x1050 px. andere wiederum haben 1600x1080 oder ähnliche kranke Auflösungen ^^


----------



## Manoroth (26. Januar 2010)

is eigentlich bei HoN noch immer closed beta?


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich eine Frau Carcharoth bzw eine Carchabelle?.<



Carchabell heisst mein Kriegertwink.

Falls du RL meinst: Nö, hätte aber fast mal geklappt mit einer... was solls *schulter zuck*


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ne, nur drei 22 Zöller.. aber einer ist noch eingepackt.
> 
> 
> Wenn du testen willst ob Bilder auch bei grossen Monitoren gut aussehen, änder doch einfach die Auflösung entsprechend? Viele 22" Monitore haben 1680x1050 px. andere wiederum haben 1600x1080 oder ähnliche kranke Auflösungen ^^



_Hab n 17 Zoll Laptop Bildschirm und is schon auf maximal :/_


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab n 17 Zoll Laptop Bildschirm und is schon auf maximal :/_




Ich mein vom Bild. Dann ists zwar zu gross für den Monitor aber du erkennst wie es aussehen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich mein vom Bild. Dann ists zwar zu gross für den Monitor aber du erkennst wie es aussehen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Schaut n bissel Gestrecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Schaut n bissel Gestrecht aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Tadaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Tadaaaaaaaaa!



_Naja gucke ma wie es ausschaut wne ich meinen neuen PC habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Zazuu (26. Januar 2010)

Noch jemand wach?^^


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



em....ok_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JxtVI-j-28s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

*rexo vermöbel*


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

_


Arosk schrieb:



			*rexo vermöbel*
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


a autsch nein **nach Hilfe schreit***_


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Januar 2010)

moin


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

_Nabend Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

omg jetzt weiss ich als was ich nie im leben arbeiten will, und was mit leuen passiert die schlecht lernen >.< Mitarbeiter in einem Supermarkt, elendig.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Januar 2010)

moin rexo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und, alles fit hier? ^.^


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> a autsch nein **nach Hilfe schreit***_



*Kopfhoerer aufsetz und laut musik hoer* lalalalalala *Augen schliess*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin



Guten Tag Herr Lachmann.
Ich bin ja so unwürdig, ich bin nicht würdig.
Ich bin es einfach nicht würdig, sie hier begrüßen zu dürfen. 
Bitte vergeben sie mir.
Es ist eine sehr große Ehre für mich.
Danke für die besten Sekunden meines Lebens.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Kopfhoerer aufsetz und laut musik hoer* lalalalalala *Augen schliess*



richtig so! tötet es!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rq1-4b6N3wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bFL7XJvkM2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Guten Tag Herr Lachmann.
> Ich bin ja so unwürdig, ich bin nicht würdig.
> Ich bin es einfach nicht würdig, sie hier begrüßen zu dürfen.
> Bitte vergeben sie mir.
> ...



immer wieder gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



QFT


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Januar 2010)

Nabend ihr Rattenmenschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> richtig so! tötet es!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tut mir leid, aber Kronas hat mich angesteckt... ich hab mit ihm in Skype geredet...


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber Kronas hat mich angesteckt... ich hab mit ihm in Skype geredet...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kObI4XuTR2o
*rexo aufheiter*


----------



## mookuh (26. Januar 2010)

abeeend


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kObI4XuTR2o
> *rexo aufheiter*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du kannst es ändern! Rede mit mir!


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da du auch ein Power Metaler bist:
Vlt magst du die band auch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCiyb2xvAh8


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DkkYxmMj-Oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



auch gut


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> da du auch ein Power Metaler bist:
> Vlt magst du die band auch
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCiyb2xvAh8


_
Hat was von Irischen Power Metal oder irre ich mich aber is nich schlecht ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Januar 2010)

debauchery ist immer gut


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich grüße euch Gott.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Igit gott geh mir weg mit dem


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Igit gott geh mir weg mit dem



WIR SIND HIER IM GOTT UND DIE WELT FORUM ALS GEH DU WEG!


----------



## mookuh (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Igit gott geh mir weg mit dem



was hat er den verbockt?


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=NBOQc3L1t1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich Liebe diese gecoverte Version <3_


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Hat was von Irischen Power Metal oder irre ich mich aber is nich schlecht ^^_



*



			[font=sans-serif, arial, sans-serif]Spellblast is a Power/Folk metal band from Italy.

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*[/font]


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> was hat er den verbockt?



_Ich bin Atheist das musste reichen :/_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Januar 2010)

abend


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

aloah!


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

_Nabend Schweinchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=714-Ioa4XQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Januar 2010)

Wenn alle was posten...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=09UhKyLHYsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

was geht so?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *[/size]*[/size][/font]



ohhh...
power/folk
also sowas wie alestorm :O
das hör ich mir ma an


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ohhh...
> power/folk
> also sowas wie alestorm :O
> das hör ich mir ma an



_Alestrom <3_


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ohhh...
> power/folk
> also sowas wie alestorm :O
> das hör ich mir ma an



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1KRG1I8ARg
ist auch gut


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ohhh...
> power/folk
> also sowas wie alestorm :O
> das hör ich mir ma an



Ignoriert mich nicht!!!!


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ignoriert mich nicht!!!!



_Too Late :3_


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ist auch gut



hör ich mir direkt ma an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ignoriert mich nicht!!!!



*ignore*


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt wie man Poker spielt und mein Gürtel ist offen
> 
> 
> 
> @die Perversen: Aber nur weil ich eben gegessen habe -.-


kewl



Rexo schrieb:


> _Too Late :3_



fail...durch dieses comment bemerkst du mich ahahahahha!


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yxE6H83Xw0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> was geht so?



Hi.
DX loost vllt bei SD Tapings morgen die Titel an Punk un Gallows und einer turnt beim Rumble Heel. Tippe auf HHH (zerstört HBKs träume auf rematch mim Taker) und bei WM dann HHH vs HBK.


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



ich wusste diese bayonetta is nen kerl !!!!!!


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



will auch mal so ne kranke scheisse machen^^


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

_O Noez Two and a Half Man xD der Typ geht ab xd _


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> hör ich mir direkt ma an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> und?



gefällt 
die band merk ich mir xD


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ich wusste diese bayonetta is nen kerl !!!!!!


_Stimmt nicht :3
_


dragon1 schrieb:


> will auch mal so ne kranke scheisse machen^^



_da bist du nicht der einzge :3_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> und?



Er machts grad mit seinem Otter... musst dich gedulden.


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Stimmt nicht :3
> _
> 
> 
> _da bist du nicht der einzge :3_



jaja sagen sie alle PPP



Ich will ma so nen shice wie gameone machen die rocken die beiden xD


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Er machts grad mit seinem Otter... musst dich gedulden.



_O GOTT_


----------



## Kronas (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Stimmt nicht :3
> _
> 
> 
> _da bist du nicht der einzge :3_



banane rpg und die unabhängigskeitserklärung ist der endboss!


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> jaja sagen sie alle PPP
> 
> 
> 
> Ich will ma so nen shice wie gameone machen die rocken die beiden xD







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9qtnApSlvnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> jaja sagen sie alle PPP
> 
> 
> 
> Ich will ma so nen shice wie gameone machen die rocken die beiden xD



Ignore halt meine Prognose...


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Er machts grad mit seinem Otter... musst dich gedulden.



armer, toter otter. er hat ein besses Jenseits verdient...



*sry musste sein*


/e dachte du meinst lachmann xD


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ignore halt meine Prognose...



_Welche Prognose_


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ignore halt meine Prognose...



huh?welche prognose?


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> hallo!XD



_O Noez ein Khorhill_


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

_Weis einer wozu Rain Meter alles gut ist ??_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

Hi.
DX loost vllt bei SD Tapings morgen die Titel an Punk un Gallows und einer turnt beim Rumble Heel. Tippe auf HHH (zerstört HBKs träume auf rematch mim Taker) und bei WM dann HHH vs HBK.


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hi.
> DX loost vllt bei SD Tapings morgen die Titel an Punk un Gallows und einer turnt beim Rumble Heel. Tippe auf HHH (zerstört HBKs träume auf rematch mim Taker) und bei WM dann HHH vs HBK.



_emmmmmmmmmmmmm..................WTH_


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hi.
> DX loost vllt bei SD Tapings morgen die Titel an Punk un Gallows und einer turnt beim Rumble Heel. Tippe auf HHH (zerstört HBKs träume auf rematch mim Taker) und bei WM dann HHH vs HBK.



Wtf...ich versteh kein wort xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weis einer wozu Rain Meter alles gut ist ??_



PERVERT!


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hi.
> DX loost vllt bei SD Tapings morgen die Titel an Punk un Gallows und einer turnt beim Rumble Heel. Tippe auf HHH (zerstört HBKs träume auf rematch mim Taker) und bei WM dann HHH vs HBK.



Asooow - sry habs nich gelesen...Jow kann sein....und HHH sieht sich scho als gewinner dann kommt EDGE BAAAM!


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> PERVERT!



_
Was hast du wieder geschluckt :/

Hab dir doch gesagt du darfst die Bunten Tabletten nicht mehr nehmen 
_


----------



## Kronas (26. Januar 2010)

*entfernt sry lachi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *
lachmann im weißen tshirt (ist echt lachmann, hat er in icq wehmütig bestätigt xD )


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wtf...ich versteh kein wort xD


WWElisch


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> lachmann im weißen tshirt (ist echt lachmann, hat er in icq wehmütig bestätigt xD )



BLAUE SCUHE XD.
Ich kann ihn net sehen.
So ein dicker 2m Typ steht davor.


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> lachmann im weißen tshirt (ist echt lachmann, hat er in icq wehmütig bestätigt xD )



wtf rlly? xD


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> lachmann im weißen tshirt (ist echt lachmann, hat er in icq wehmütig bestätigt xD )




OMG





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H91rPIq2mN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> lachmann im weißen tshirt (ist echt lachmann, hat er in icq wehmütig bestätigt xD )



WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> lachmann im weißen tshirt (ist echt lachmann, hat er in icq wehmütig bestätigt xD )



EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY
DAS BILD IST ALT
SEHR ALT
UND ICH SEH DA KACKE UAS
AAAARGHH
MACHS RAUS


----------



## mookuh (26. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> lachmann im weißen tshirt (ist echt lachmann, hat er in icq wehmütig bestätigt xD )



kann ich bestätigen


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2010)

Report him!


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY
> DAS BILD IST ALT
> SEHR ALT
> UND ICH SEH DA KACKE UAS
> ...


*Sich totach*
Ein fetter kleiner Junge muahahahaahahahaaaaa *lachmann verspott*


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY
> DAS BILD IST ALT
> SEHR ALT
> UND ICH SEH DA KACKE UAS
> ...



GEEEEIL du bis es rlly xDDDDD *beweis material*


----------



## mookuh (26. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY
> DAS BILD IST ALT
> SEHR ALT
> UND ICH SEH DA KACKE UAS
> ...



giev aktuelles bild


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Januar 2010)

ich hasse euch alle :<
das bild ist alt und ich* SAH da kacke aus :<*


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> giev aktuelles bild



sicher noch dicker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> GEEEEIL du bis es rlly xDDDDD *beweis material*



Ich würde das sein lassen...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Sich totach*
> Ein fetter kleiner Junge muahahahaahahahaaaaa *lachmann verspott*





Aber sonst keine Probleme?


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hasse euch alle :<
> das bild ist alt und ich* SAH da kacke aus :<*


_
Beschutz Lachmann !!!

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> giev aktuelles bild






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hasse euch alle :<
> das bild ist alt und ich* SAH da kacke aus :<*



Ich glaubs dir ja^^


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hasse euch alle :<
> das bild ist alt und ich* SAH da kacke aus :<*



der unterschied zu heute? du Siehst kacke aus *sorry*

@dragon....du bist dumm!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> sicher noch dicker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hör ma du zwerg
noch son spruch, kieferbruch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das bild ist alt und scheiße -.-
ich hab abgenommen -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hasse euch alle :<
> das bild ist alt und ich* SAH da kacke aus :<*



Ich fand mich mit 13 au hässlich -.-.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@ Edou

warumm bloos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (26. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hasse euch alle :<
> das bild ist alt und ich* SAH da kacke aus :<*



beweise das du besser aussiehst!
ich glaubs dir zwar aber ich will trotzdem n bild haben


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, wer ist das?


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich fand mich mit 13 au hässlich -.-.



ich fuehl mich mit 13 toll und sehe prima aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> beweise das du besser aussiehst!
> ich glaubs dir zwar aber ich will trotzdem n bild haben






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weil du jemanden verspottest der nich grade so nen super schlanker bastard is....=/...was ich auch nich bin...bin auch Dicker :O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Sich totach*
> Ein fetter kleiner Junge muahahahaahahahaaaaa *lachmann verspott*



Brauchst du nen Report?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> beweise das du besser aussiehst!
> ich glaubs dir zwar aber ich will trotzdem n bild haben



ich hab keins ... wo man  mein gesicht sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eeeeeeeeew


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brauchst du nen Report?



spassverderber. ich aerger doch nur lachi^^ Hab doch selber geschrieben, dass ich ihm glaube dass er jetz besser aussieht^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

Aber mal im Ernst.
Ich finde er sieht net sooo schlimm aus...


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

_Ich bin so fotogen wie Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst.
> Ich finde er sieht net sooo schlimm aus...



aber der gesichtsausdruck ist unbeschreiblich xD


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> spassverderber. ich aerger doch nur lachi^^ Hab doch selber geschrieben, dass ich ihm glaube dass er jetz besser aussieht^^



geht nich darum...deine aussage allgemein "du bist fett also darf ich dich verspotten"....-.-


----------



## Skatero (26. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit so schlimmen Beleidigungen solltet ihr euch zurückhalten.


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> spassverderber. ich aerger doch nur lachi^^ Hab doch selber geschrieben, dass ich ihm glaube dass er jetz besser aussieht^^



Ich sehe den Spaß bei so etwas net... da ist der Übergang sehr stark fließend und ich würde mich an deiner Stelle damit zurückhalten -- das kann mal ganz schnell bös enden.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich bin so fotogen wie Lachmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign
Auf allen Fotos wo ich bin siehts kake aus -.-.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst.
> Ich finde er sieht net sooo schlimm aus...



tu ich wohl :<


dragon1 schrieb:


> aber der gesichtsausdruck ist unbeschreiblich xD



leck mich -_-
zwischen uns ist es aus!
zwerg -,-


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich bin so fotogen wie Lachmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HÖR AUF IHN ZU BELEIDIGEN ODER ICH BEISS DICH MIT MEINEM...


----------



## mookuh (26. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab keins ... wo man mein gesicht sieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


egal




Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich bin so fotogen wie Lachmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich auch :>


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich bin so fotogen wie Lachmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jop =D und vieeeel besser sah/seh ich auch nich aus (zum glück post ich im ICQ nix..kronas und der rest sind so päääse


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> HÖR AUF IHN ZU BELEIDIGEN ODER ICH BEISS DICH MIT MEINEM...


_
:/

Hab das auch zu Lachmann in icq gesagt_


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> jop =D und vieeeel besser sah/seh ich auch nich aus (zum glück post ich im ICQ nix..kronas und der rest sind so päääse



razyl hat meinen namen gegooglt -.-


----------



## Thoor (26. Januar 2010)

Lachmann heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WUAHAHAHAHAHA >:

nene Lachmann ist schon ok


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> :/
> 
> Hab das auch zu Lachmann in icq gesagt_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find den Typ total cool.


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> razyl hat meinen namen gegooglt -.-



_wie is den de rganze name ?? _


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> geht nich darum...deine aussage allgemein "du bist fett also darf ich dich verspotten"....-.-



stimmt doch gar nicht! Ich wuerd ihn auch verspotten wenn er nicht fett waere xD

Lachmann sorry, ich versprech dir dich bis...donnerstag nicht zu beleidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und vor ca 2 Jahren konnte man mich auch als recht...beleibt beschreiben.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Januar 2010)

ihr seid gemein :<
ich kann doch nichts dafür :/


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> stimmt doch gar nicht! Ich wuerd ihn auch verspotten wenn er nicht fett waere xD
> 
> Lachmann sorry, ich versprech dir dich bis...donnerstag nicht zu beleidigen
> 
> ...



Du verstehst es nicht...


----------



## Skatero (26. Januar 2010)

Jeder der sich über ihn lustig gemacht hat, sollte ein Fanclubban bekommen und von allen ignoriert werden. Vorallem Dragon1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _wie is den de rganze name ?? _



denk nach ... ich sag das jetzt sicher nicht :<


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ihr seid gemein :<
> ich kann doch nichts dafür :/



_Jo Armer Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ihr seid gemein :<
> ich kann doch nichts dafür :/



*tröst*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rq1-4b6N3wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



passt jetzt irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: seht ihr mein foto nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> stimmt doch gar nicht! Ich wuerd ihn auch verspotten wenn er nicht fett waere xD
> 
> Lachmann sorry, ich versprech dir dich bis...donnerstag nicht zu beleidigen
> 
> ...



Nachricht ist nicht angekommen. Anscheinend existiert die Adresse net


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jeder der sich über ihn lustig gemacht hat, sollte ein Fanclubban bekommen und von allen ignoriert werden. Vorallem Dragon1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein )= ohne euch kann ich nicht lange leben *um verzeihung flenn* 
Lachmann nimmstdu das angebot an^^?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> denk nach ... ich sag das jetzt sicher nicht :<



Yoshi Lachmann?


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nachricht ist nicht angekommen. Anscheinend existiert die Adresse net



wie meinen?




Hm, soll ich mein Bild auch reinstellen, damit alle mich auslachen koennen?


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nachricht ist nicht angekommen. Anscheinend existiert die Adresse net



Jow denk ich mir auch grade...


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Jow denk ich mir auch grade...



wie meinen Oo?


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie meinen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu es. Oder niemand redet mehr mit dir!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie meinen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Yoshi Lachmann?



_Nein....

Lachmann hat ihn mir gesagt

ich sag ihn aber nicht weiter_


----------



## Thoor (26. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ihr seid gemein :<
> ich kann doch nichts dafür :/



Ich mag dich doch *knuff*

._.


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> [entfernt]



Muß ja BÖSE gewesen sein!


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie meinen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keiner will dich auslachen (bzw jemand anderen ausser aus spaß) aber es geht darum dass du sagts er is dick also kann ich über ihn spotten (auch wenn du es auch tun würdest wenn er dünner wäre) und diese einstellung is bad


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> [entfernt]



_Modi Zensur_


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie meinen Oo?


Die Nachricht ist bei dir nicht angekommen.



Lekraan schrieb:


> [entfernt]


Wär da jemals etwas gewesen... *rolleyes*


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nein....
> 
> Lachmann hat ihn mir gesagt
> 
> ich sag ihn aber nicht weiter_



Er heißt Julian omg..was is so schlimm dran?..


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich mag dich doch *knuff*
> 
> ._.



*schnüff*

ich bin weg :<
wehe ich seh morgen kein bild dragon >: xD


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mein Bild jetzt in 5 Minuten 2 mal gepostet und niemand hat was gesagt... ist das positiv?


----------



## Skatero (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein )= ohne euch kann ich nicht lange leben *um verzeihung flenn*
> Lachmann nimmstdu das angebot an^^?



Nein er nimmt es nicht an. Fertig!


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Er heißt Julian omg..was is so schlimm dran?..


_
den vollen namen mein ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das mit Julian weis ich sehr lange_


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Modi Zensur_



Nein, dann würde das dastehen. Er hat einfach nur ein [entfernt] gepostet...


----------



## Kronas (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> den vollen namen mein ich
> 
> 
> ...



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
epischer moment


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> den vollen namen mein ich
> 
> 
> ...



-.-
Sein Nachname ist Lachmann


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Yess
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann /reported wegen Spam!


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> den vollen namen mein ich
> 
> 
> ...



^^


/e wollt ihr meinen namen wissen...dann lach tihr euch eh weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fuck lachmann hatt ja nen druckmittel :O


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> epischer moment


_
hö??

:3_


----------



## Kronas (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> hö??
> 
> :3_



julian LACHMANN OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2010)

Rexo: You Failed!


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> -.-
> Sein Nachname ist Lachmann




_Das hat dir der Teufel Gesagt***explodiert**_


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rexo: You Failed!



_o.O woot_


----------



## Thoor (26. Januar 2010)

Dragon1, ich würdn Foto reinstellen, Lachmann kommt morgen höchstpersönlich bei dor vorbei sonst o.O


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

Öhm? Euch ist das jetzt erst aufgefallen das sein Nachname Lachmann ist? lol...


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Januar 2010)

So jetzt steckt ihr euch alle mal den Finger in den Po und gebt Ruhe, Papa möchte fernsehen und essen...


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Öhm? Euch ist das jetzt erst aufgefallen das sein Nachname Lachmann ist? lol...



ehm nein...


btw falls ihr mein /E nich gelesen habt

Bei meinem namen fallt ihr um vor lachen
und lachmann  hattn druckmittel gegen mich er kennt ihn =/


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> So jetzt steckt ihr euch alle mal den Finger in den Po und gebt Ruhe, Papa möchte fernsehen und essen...


_
Finger im Po Mexiko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> *schnüff*
> 
> ich bin weg :<
> wehe ich seh morgen kein bild dragon >: xD



http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/5638/img2711x.jpg ich vor ca 4 Monaten^^ Da ich fotoscheu bin gibts kein aktuelleres (mittlerweile laengere haare und cooleres Outfit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> So jetzt steckt ihr euch alle mal den Finger in den Po und gebt Ruhe, Papa möchte fernsehen und essen...



Dann schau hier halt net rein :X


----------



## Kronas (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> http://img690.images...38/img2711x.jpg ich vor ca 4 Monaten^^ Da ich fotoscheu bin gibts kein aktuelleres (mittlerweile laengere haare und cooleres Outfit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du siehst aus wie dem mc donalds arbeitswerbespot in jung


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Januar 2010)

Dein komisches geschreibsel belastet den Server so sehr das er anfängt zu fiepen... welches ich hier höre... also PSSHT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> du siehst aus wie dem mc donalds arbeitswerbespot in jung



sagt mir (zum Glueck?) nichts^^


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

_Bin auch weg gn8 ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum abschluss n Klassiker nahc dme ich auch leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q1SwvIeF8L0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Eyy ich glaub ich hab zu viel Fernsehn geguckt..ich kenn schon:..ach nee...doch net xD


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ey du Checka
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nochmal in deutsch, bitte


----------



## Ykon (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> http://img690.images...38/img2711x.jpg ich vor ca 4 Monaten^^ Da ich fotoscheu bin gibts kein aktuelleres (mittlerweile laengere haare und cooleres Outfit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> http://img690.images...38/img2711x.jpg ich vor ca 4 Monaten^^ Da ich fotoscheu bin gibts kein aktuelleres (mittlerweile laengere haare und cooleres Outfit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab mein Genick gebrochen als ich das Bild anschauen wollte...


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



flamet mich! Dann verzeiht es mir Lachmann vielleicht das ich so uebertrieben hab^^ (Notiz an mich: Rechtzeitig aufhoeren Lachmann zu beleidigen, bevor ich zu weit gehe)


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass du keiner bist, der immer diese Baggys trägt. Baggys: Breit, lange Hosen die einem unter dem Arsch hängen ... Das Zeug hatte ich damals auch mal an ... sehr lange sogar ... ist mir heute sehr pleinlich



achso^^ Ich trag fast nur Jeans.


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

so, jetzt bin ich dran: KLICK!


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Kommtn zirkus am zoo vorbei 
schreien die affen "EIN FLOHZIRKUS"

(ja is net witzig ich weiß)


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

Treffen sich zwei.

Einer kommt nicht.


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> so, jetzt bin ich dran: KLICK!




chuck norris is schon jahre lang tot,der tod hatte nur nicht genug mut es ihm zu sagen.


achso...jesus willn kind von dir!


----------



## Ykon (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> flamet mich! Dann verzeiht es mir Lachmann vielleicht das ich so uebertrieben hab^^ (Notiz an mich: Rechtzeitig aufhoeren Lachmann zu beleidigen, bevor ich zu weit gehe)



Ich brauch da nicht zu flamen. Wirklich nicht.


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> wär ich ne frau...



...würdest du dich übergeben?


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> wär ich ne frau...



dann hättest du titten!


----------



## Noxiel (26. Januar 2010)

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/Narwhals/




*dancing*


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> nein ich würde dich anmachen XD



Hm, irgendwie ist mir das noch nie passiert :O


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie ist mir das noch nie passiert :O



jetzt weißt du auch wieso..weil alle männer und nich schwul sin xDDD


----------



## Ykon (26. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> http://www.weebls-st...songs/Narwhals/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fast so gut wie "Shut up woman, get on my horse!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> jetzt weißt du auch wieso..weil alle männer und nich schwul sin xDDD



das könnte sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du bist schwul! Andre !!! .... morgen verbrenn ich dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer von euch beiden zieht weg? :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> wer von euch beiden zieht weg? :O



Scheiss druf, es gibtn thead mit titttttöööööhhhn!!!!!


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Scheiss druf, es gibtn thead mit titttttöööööhhhn!!!!!



WOOOO!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> WOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wooaaa

/E 4 post dann 3k yrah!


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> wooaaa
> 
> /E 4 post dann 3k yrah!



bäm....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> wooaaa
> 
> /E 4 post dann 3k yrah!



Y3J.


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> bäm....


...bäm biggelow


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ...bäm biggelow



bigidibäng


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> bigidibäng



gibts kein wrestler =/ darauf


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> bin weg gut nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nacht

1ner noch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> gibts kein wrestler =/ darauf



Achso, ich dachte das ist irgendein zusammengereime xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

http://www.cagematch.de/?id=2&nr=4707&name=El+Hijo+del+Ice+Cream
Bester Wrestler!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Achso, ich dachte das ist irgendein zusammengereime xD



http://www.cagematch.de/?id=2&nr=38&name=Crusher+Bam+Bam+Bigelow


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Achso, ich dachte das ist irgendein zusammengereime xD



XDDDD näää bam bam biggelow waren wrestler



Hiermit danke ich allen spammen auf die nächsten 1k posts!!! dann hab ich 4re


----------



## Kronas (26. Januar 2010)

gz edouuu


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2010)

Wrestling ist nicht mein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lieber MMA


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> gz edouuu



dankeeee


Arosk schrieb:


> Wrestling ist nicht mein Ding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



UFC is auch noch kewl


So ich geh pennen nacht see ya lat0r ihr r0x00r!!


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

_Alle die bei YT registriert sind bitte Abonnieren :3

http://www.youtube.c...r/huddeldrachen

Will die 25 Abonnenten Show 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Thoor (26. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK5cV_lOVyQ&feature=channel

XD


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel
> 
> XD



_Hats dir Paperheart und Strawebelly´s channel angeguckt xD _


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

_Ich Kanne nich merh xd _





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i74SUs1pNfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zazuu (27. Januar 2010)

Jetzt kommt die gleiche frage die ich jede Nacht stelle^^
Noch jemand wach? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Januar 2010)

_Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=sh6oGwOMVeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ignoriert die Musik xD _


----------



## Petersburg (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: ERST0R!!!!!einhundertelf


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (27. Januar 2010)

abend


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Januar 2010)

np: Caspa - rat-a-tat tat feat. dynamite mc "Everybody's Talking, Nobody's Listening!"

ratatat und so :-D
gibts was neues hier?


----------



## Petersburg (27. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> abend



Ich war vor dir da! _Muhahahahahahahaha_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Januar 2010)

Grade Battlefield Bad Company 2 Vorbestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

Mein Lieblingsplanet ist und bleibt Ur-Anus.


----------



## Skatero (27. Januar 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> np: Caspa - rat-a-tat tat feat. dynamite mc "Everybody's Talking, Nobody's Listening!"
> 
> ratatat und so :-D
> gibts was neues hier?



Es gibt hier sehr viel neues, aber es ist sehr kompliziert.


Nabend


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es gibt hier sehr viel neues, aber es ist sehr kompliziert.
> 
> 
> Nabend


i-was essentielles dabei?^^


----------



## Petersburg (27. Januar 2010)

wo bleibt nur Dragon1... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (27. Januar 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> i-was essentielles dabei?^^



WB Forenpunk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@rest, wo lebt der ICQ War :>


----------



## Skatero (27. Januar 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> i-was essentielles dabei?^^



Nein ich glaube nicht.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Januar 2010)

heute wieder ICQ War? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Grade Battlefield Bad Company 2 Vorbestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du triffst doch eh in den Spiel nichts...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du triffst doch eh in den Spiel nichts...



Pff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







http://www.2142-stats.de/BladeDragonGX+stats.html <--- aber Soviel zu ich Treff nix =/


----------



## Razyl (27. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> http://www.2142-stat...onGX+stats.html <--- aber Soviel zu ich Treff nix =/



Beurk! 2142...


----------



## dragon1 (27. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> wo bleibt nur Dragon1...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hier, was moechten sie denn?


----------



## Edou (27. Januar 2010)

ola tres amigops!


----------



## Petersburg (27. Januar 2010)

Was ist nur aus den Nachtschwärmern geworden nichts los hier... früher war alles besser

mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Pff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genauigkeit 21.6% 

Find ich nicht so gut.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Was ist nur aus den Nachtschwärmern geworden nichts los hier... früher war alles besser
> 
> mimimi
> 
> ...



QFT!


----------



## Petersburg (27. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hier, was moechten sie denn?



Und? hattest du schon einen Klartraum? oder hast du es schon auf gegeben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (27. Januar 2010)

Hm ich studier schon die ganze Zeit an nem Industrial Pircing rum :< kennt sich jemand damit aus


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Was ist nur aus den Nachtschwärmern geworden nichts los hier... früher war alles besser
> 
> mimimi
> 
> ...


was zur hölle weißt du von damals? XD


----------



## dragon1 (27. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und? hattest du schon einen Klartraum? oder hast du es schon auf gegeben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aufgeben? Nie. 
Ich kann es leider aber nur an WE probieren, da bei insgesamt 6 Std schlaf keine Zeit zum WILDen ist^^


----------



## Edou (27. Januar 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was zur hölle weißt du von damals? XD



dass alles besser war weiß er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (27. Januar 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was zur hölle weißt du von damals? XD



damals war vor 1-2 Monaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> damals war vor 1-2 Monaten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


banananause!


----------



## Edou (27. Januar 2010)

Lachmann hattn druckmittel gegen mich :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Lachmann hattn druckmittel gegen mich :<



ich bin schon toll :>


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin schon toll :>


*prust*


*2 wort post mach*


----------



## Edou (27. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin schon toll :>



du weißt nichma um welches es sich gerade dreht...oder? xD


----------



## Kronas (27. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Lachmann hattn druckmittel gegen mich :<



was ist denn, peter lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Januar 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *prust*
> 
> 
> *2 wort post mach*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Edou schrieb:


> du weißt nichma um welches es sich gerade dreht...oder? xD



doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin schon toll :>



lachmann... gehts wieder^^? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> lachmann... gehts wieder^^?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<_<


----------



## Edou (27. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> was ist denn, peter lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lachmann du depp...hast es diesem...diesem...gnaaaah gesagt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> lachmann du depp...hast es diesem...diesem...gnaaaah gesagt!



ich wasche meine hände in unschuld o_o
kronas hat geraten :O


----------



## Ykon (27. Januar 2010)

Was ist denn im icq los?
Nur Idioten?


----------



## Kronas (27. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> lachmann du depp...hast es diesem...diesem...gnaaaah gesagt!


was ist denn, ist doch alles froh und *lustig*


----------



## Edou (27. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich wasche meine hände in unschuld o_o
> kronas hat geraten :O



Glaub ich nich!...Peter lustig is ne abformung davon!....na warte wenn ich dich in die finger bekomme!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Glaub ich nich!...Peter lustig is ne abformung davon!....na warte wenn ich dich in die finger bekomme!!!



du heißt nicht peter und das mit dem lustig hat er geraten <_<


----------



## Edou (27. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du heißt nicht peter und das mit dem lustig hat er geraten <_<



ehm dass is nich mein name Oo


----------



## dragon1 (27. Januar 2010)

Omg, das ist ja schrecklich.

den ganzen tag den Kunden zulaecheln...


----------



## Razyl (27. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Omg, das ist ja schrecklich.
> 
> den ganzen tag den Kunden zulaecheln...



Darf man Ironie verwenden?


----------



## dragon1 (27. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Darf man Ironie verwenden?



Ironie, Sarkasmus, Zynismus alles willkommen


----------



## Edou (27. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Darf man Ironie verwenden?



Ja!


----------



## Razyl (27. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ironie, Sarkasmus, Zynismus alles willkommen



Das heißt ja, rein theoretisch, du kannst die Kunden "veräppeln" X)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

*Wenn Gott gewollt hätte, dass Frauen bowlen, hätte er ihnen die Brüste auf den Rücken gemacht, damit wir was zu sehen haben, während wir warten.*


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Wenn Gott gewollt hätte, dass Frauen bowlen, hätte er ihnen die Brüste auf den Rücken gemacht, damit wir was zu sehen haben, während wir warten.*



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA NOT!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Wenn Gott gewollt hätte, dass Frauen bowlen, hätte er ihnen die Brüste auf den Rücken gemacht, damit wir was zu sehen haben, während wir warten.*



huh?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA NOT!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schreibe die nächsten 20 sek nicht mehr... so!.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

Hi Lachmann!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich schreibe die nächsten 20 sek nicht mehr... so!.



ich auch nicht!

denn, ich bin jetzt weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nacht


----------



## Thoor (27. Januar 2010)

Lachmann, wo ist dein tolles foto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lachmann, wo ist dein tolles foto
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DEATH IN FIRE!


----------



## Edou (27. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> DEATH IN FIRE!


lol mann!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

SPOILERMAN RETURNS!

*Dark Match*
JTG besiegt Tyler Reks

*Singles Match*
Triple H besiegt CM Punk (w/Luke Gallows) durch DQ

*Singles Match*
R-Truth besiegt Chris Jericho

*Intercontinental Title No Disqualification Match*
Drew McIntyre (c) besiegt John Morrison

*Non Title Match*
Michelle McCool besiegt Piggy James [Layla]

*Singles Match*
Rey Mysterio vs. Shawn Michaels - No Contest 

*Dark Six Man Tag Team Match*
D-Generation X (Shawn Michaels & Triple H) & The Undertaker besiegen Chris Jericho, CM Punk & Luke Gallows


----------



## Edou (27. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> SPOILERMAN RETURNS!
> 
> *Dark Match*
> JTG besiegt Tyler Reks
> ...



Wtf Oo


----------



## Thoor (27. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> DEATH IN FIRE!



Lachmann mit einem Satz auf 180 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Wtf Oo



Was?
SD wird Dienstags aufgezeichnet.


----------



## Razyl (27. Januar 2010)

Langeweile \o/


----------



## Edou (27. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was?
> SD wird Dienstags aufgezeichnet.



nein,nein...DX UND UNDERTAKEr Oo..wie kommts den dazu Oo


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> nein,nein...DX UND UNDERTAKEr Oo..wie kommts den dazu Oo



Isn dark match...
d.h es wurde nicht aufgezeichnet un hat 0 Bedeutung; selbst ne Houseshow hat mehr.


----------



## Edou (27. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Isn dark match...
> d.h es wurde nicht aufgezeichnet un hat 0 Bedeutung; selbst ne Houseshow hat mehr.



aso...n dark match...dann sieht man den deadman for RR garnichmehr oder wie?....-.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> aso...n dark match...dann sieht man den deadman for RR garnichmehr oder wie?....-.-



Doch, les dir Bericht durch... er verkloppt alle^^.
http://www.cagematch.de/?id=1&nr=47527&view=bericht


----------



## mookuh (27. Januar 2010)

abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

Nach dem Match wollen sie Triple H den Kopf rasieren, doch Michaels rettet seinen Freund. 
Find ich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Razyl (27. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend



Huhu Kuh!


----------



## Kronas (27. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend



hrhr deine sig ist weg


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

Du bist verrückt^^.


----------



## mookuh (27. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> hrhr deine sig ist weg



was hast du damit zu tun?^^


----------



## Edou (27. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Doch, les dir Bericht durch... er verkloppt alle^^.
> http://www.cagematch...27&view=bericht


mach ich



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nach dem Match wollen sie Triple H den Kopf rasieren, doch Michaels rettet seinen Freund.
> Find ich geil
> 
> 
> ...



jow xD

habs gelesen kewl deadman haut alles weg xD


----------



## Kronas (27. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> was hast du damit zu tun?^^



nichts


----------



## mookuh (27. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> nichts



^^ sag mal wieder was lustiges in icq was nicht gegen die Netiquette verstößt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

1. kopier die link adresse
2. gebs in google übersetzer ein
3. übersetzen.
So umgeht man auf YT ländersperre...


----------



## dragon1 (27. Januar 2010)

Bleach 4 ever!


----------



## Arosk (27. Januar 2010)

Ist es auf Buffed verboten Namen von indizierten PC Spielen zu nennen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ist es auf Buffed verboten Namen von indizierten PC Spielen zu nennen?



ja.


----------



## Arosk (27. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> ja.



Dann wundert es mich nicht warum mein Post mit einem Spiel im Text das aufm Index ist, plötzlich nicht mehr da ist *g*


----------



## mookuh (27. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dann wundert es mich nicht warum mein Post mit einem Spiel im Text das aufm Index ist, plötzlich nicht mehr da ist *g*



welches spiel wars den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> welches spiel wars den?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2 leute mehr die meinen vollen namen kennen :O...wer ihn wissen will soll fragen <.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> 2 leute mehr die meinen vollen namen kennen :O...wer ihn wissen will soll fragen <.<



hier, ich.
Sin ja quasi Nachbarn^^.


----------



## Edou (27. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> hier, ich.
> Sin ja quasi Nachbarn^^.



joa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/e pm is raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> joa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ok^^.


----------



## Edou (27. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> ok^^.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> moooooinn
> 
> nichts los hier?



nö


----------



## Edou (27. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> *Kasten Bier in die Mitte stell*



*heimlich austrink und in die flaschen pinkel* willst nen bier ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

Ich geeeeh.


----------



## Manoroth (28. Januar 2010)

guten abend^^


----------



## Ykon (28. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. Januar 2010)

nabend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2010)

JOOOO.
Tag Lachmann.


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2010)

_NABEND ALLE ZUSAMMEN!!!

THIS IS MADNESS!!
Madness??
THIS IS SPARTA!!!_


----------



## Thoor (28. Januar 2010)

Ich bin um 20.10 aufm Klo eingepennt und vor 5 Minuten aufgewacht

DAS IST NICHT WITZIG JA -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2010)

moin :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich bin um 20.10 aufm Klo eingepennt und vor 5 Minuten aufgewacht
> 
> DAS IST NICHT WITZIG JA -.-


Hattest 50 min einen unabgeputzten Arsch?
Das muss ja eingetrocknet sein :O.


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich bin um 20.10 aufm Klo eingepennt und vor 5 Minuten aufgewacht
> 
> DAS IST NICHT WITZIG JA -.-



EPIC FAIL!


----------



## Thoor (28. Januar 2010)

ALTER ich musst pinkeln war fertig, setz mich so auf den Deckel da halt und penn dabei ein

das ist verdammt nochmal nicht witzig... JD hat diese Krankheit auch!


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Januar 2010)

Narkolepsie mein freund das ist narkolepsie^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mal Seife in die Nase gebracht :O.
Das hat minutenlang gebrannt und war wie, als ob einer dein Gehirn aus der Nase gezogen hätte und dein Gehirn wie ne rauhe Walnuss wär.


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ALTER ich musst pinkeln war fertig, setz mich so auf den Deckel da halt und penn dabei ein
> 
> das ist verdammt nochmal nicht witzig... *JD hat diese Krankheit auch!*



Die Folge is Geil xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ALTER ich musst pinkeln war fertig, setz mich so auf den Deckel da halt und penn dabei ein
> 
> das ist verdammt nochmal nicht witzig... JD hat diese Krankheit auch!



in scrubs war das sogar witzig :O


----------



## Edou (28. Januar 2010)

moin


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> moin



Moin.
RR just 3 days away!


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> in scrubs war das sogar witzig :O



_jo wne ich an der schnur ziehe musst mich vom Boden aufkratzen _


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _jo wne ich an der schnur ziehe musst mich vom Boden aufkratzen _






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2010)

> Lachmann21:14  *death ftw :O*


Wir haben es alle gewusst, nun hat er es bestätigt...
Lachmann -- du bist pervers


----------



## Thoor (28. Januar 2010)

Wollen wir nochmal das Foto von Lachmann besprechen oder ist gut jetzt? -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir haben es alle gewusst, nun hat er es bestätigt...
> Lachmann -- du bist pervers



die band du perversling >_<


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wollen wir nochmal das Foto von Lachmann besprechen oder ist gut jetzt? -.-



willst du streß?


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Wenn Gott gewollt hätte, dass Frauen bowlen, hätte er ihnen die Brüste auf den Rücken gemacht, damit wir was zu sehen haben, während wir warten.*


al bundy rockt!


----------



## Thoor (28. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> willst du streß?



Willst du (ex)Pummelchen jemanden verprügeln der aufm Klo einpennt oder was ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2010)

_Lasst Lachmann in ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Willst du (ex)Pummelchen jemanden verprügeln der aufm Klo einpennt oder was ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn du das nächste mal aufm klo einpennst wird dein kopf rein zufällig in der schüssel landen :>


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2010)

_Die Offenbarungs Toilette xD _





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ReHbL0nNWtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (28. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wenn du das nächste mal aufm klo einpennst wird dein kopf rein zufällig in der schüssel landen :>



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XI9NEXwv7_Y

o rly?

Dann landet deiner mit Schmackes AUF dem Marmor Rand :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> [youtube]XI9NEXwv7_Y[/youtube]
> 
> o rly?
> 
> Dann landet deiner mit Schmackes AUF dem Marmor Rand :>



versuchs :>


----------



## Thoor (28. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> versuchs :>



Wann, wo, Waffen?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zGWXYgWsyA

Lachmann ist der Typ der in der Kiste steckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wann, wo, Waffen?



_Wo um 14 Uhr auf dem Krankenhaus dach waffen er ne rohrzanze du deine Fauste_


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> äähm.. hab ich was verpasst?
> 
> wieso EX-Pummelchen? xD
> 
> ...


_

er wahr fruher etwas Kraftiger gebaut_


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wann, wo, Waffen?
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4zGWXYgWsyA
> 
> Lachmann ist der Typ der in der Kiste steckt
> ...



morgen
15 uhr
im park
nur wir beide
und der baseballschläger :>


Khorhiil schrieb:


> äähm.. hab ich was verpasst?
> 
> wieso EX-Pummelchen? xD
> 
> ...




pff :<
ich hab abgenommen :/ und bin gewachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (28. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> er wahr fruher etwas Kraftiger gebaut_



früher? :x


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> früher? :x




ruhe dahinten!




Khorhiil schrieb:


> is doch auch egal, ich liebe dich so wie du bist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




:<


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vgRd4CL5eDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (28. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub Lachmann und Co wollen bekanntschaft mit meinen 18 Loch Stahlträger machen :/


----------



## Thoor (28. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> du bist ja auch noch ein ganzes stück schwuler als ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer Angst vor Schwulen hat ist selber Schwul hat mein altere Lerher immer gesagt o.O


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich glaub Lachmann und Co wollen bekanntschaft mit meinen 18 Loch Stahlträger machen :/



kriegst du doch gar nicht gehoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (28. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> du bist ja auch noch ein ganzes stück schwuler als ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh snap! :x


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2010)

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=5krqI_RF3M8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dr Cox is so epic_


----------



## Thoor (28. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> kriegst du doch gar nicht gehoben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmmmm stimmt, sollt langasm mal das Blut abischwen >.>


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hmmmm stimmt, sollt langasm mal das Blut abischwen >.>



dann mach ma :>
morgen im park!!11


----------



## Thoor (28. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

0:30, ICH LIEBE DEN SPRUCH MIT DER WAND

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsiJcSjBamQ&feature=related

0.55 "Liebes, unfähiges, Arschlo... KNACKS" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2010)

_Ich Such gerade bestimmte Scrubs folge_


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2010)

_xD Holy Crap

Das ist es Wert_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFFJOQoQTMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (28. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin :O



erm...sprichst du wieder mit mir *lieb guck*?


----------



## Edou (28. Januar 2010)

streitet euch doch nich ;O lachmann is und bleibt unser...ähem..unser...fre..freu..freund ! so ich habs gesagt/geschrieben und ich werde s nich widerholen!


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2010)

_Lachmann is der vorzeige Metalhead_


----------



## Petersburg (28. Januar 2010)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)

Bewundert meinen neuen Avatar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> erm...sprichst du wieder mit mir *lieb guck*?



<_<


----------



## Edou (28. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> (~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)
> 
> Bewundert meinen neuen Avatar!
> 
> ...



dirge of cerberus :3...hab dem seinen namen vergessen =/


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2010)

_Hab heute Morgen die Wolfs Rain Dvd Box bekommen und ich hasse das ende jetzt schon _


----------



## dragon1 (28. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> <_<



sei doch nicht so kaltherzig )= 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqQuihD0hoI vielleicht kann das ja dein Herz erweichen )=


----------



## Petersburg (28. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was auch immer das ist, es ist duper mega ultra kanone bomben stark cool!!!



...Wirklich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Lachmann ... ich hab mir mal den Dialekt in NRW angehört ... ich hab schon Angst davor, dort zu wohnen ... im Gegensatz zu euch, hab ich nen starken Dialekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hrrrr
das wird schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> sei doch nicht so kaltherzig )=
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqQuihD0hoI vielleicht kann das ja dein Herz erweichen )=



_Der SOng is Geil aber das Vidoe is so scheisse_


----------



## Ykon (28. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Lachmann ... ich hab mir mal den Dialekt in NRW angehört ... ich hab schon Angst davor, dort zu wohnen ... im Gegensatz zu euch, hab ich nen starken Dialekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



in nrw wird auch hochdeutsch gesprochen *g*


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> sei doch nicht so kaltherzig )=
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqQuihD0hoI vielleicht kann das ja dein Herz erweichen )=



hrreeehm... ja... <_<
moi...mo...moin <_<


----------



## dragon1 (28. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Der SOng is Geil aber das Vidoe is so scheisse_



rob zombie videos sind generell...gewoehnungsbeduerftig xD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV0NoICl7cE   ok, dieses Video rockt eindeutig^^


----------



## dragon1 (28. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> hrreeehm... ja... <_<
> moi...mo...moin <_<



Juhu^^ 
Abend Lachmann, wie war dein tag *Freundlichkeit Heuchel Freundlich sei*


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wirklich wirklich
> 
> 
> Was wird daran schön? >_<
> ...



aber ich hatte heute ne brezel :O
komm, du weißt das es schön wird xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> das hat mich grad echt geil gemacht.



perverse sau du ;D


----------



## Rexo (28. Januar 2010)

_MSI is so abgefahrne was Video´s angeht _





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dxCPCteWZqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (28. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> aber ich hatte heute ne brezel :O



Dat heisst Brätzeli ja


----------



## Petersburg (28. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte eine Vision!!! Morgen stürzt ein Meteorit auf die Erde! Wir werden alle sterbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen! rennt um euer leben!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> ohja gib mir namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



süßi :>


----------



## dragon1 (28. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtW6oDlKeXY

neue coole Band entdeckt^^


----------



## Edou (28. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine Vision!!! Morgen stürzt ein Meteorit auf die Erde! Wir werden alle sterbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen! rennt um euer leben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



FINAL FANTASY - DIRGE OF CERBERUS!!!!

Hab aber vergessen wie der typ heißt..des spiel war so geil!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> oohh.. meine honigkuchenmirabelle <3



1. fucking faggot xD
2. du stern des nordens der jeden abend in meinem herzen aufgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> 1. fucking faggot xD
> 2. du stern des nordens der jeden abend in meinem herzen aufgeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dein armer otter >.<


----------



## dragon1 (28. Januar 2010)

scheisse Lachmann...provozierst du mich?
Wenn ich nicht sofort off gehe rutscht mir eine Beleidigung raus^^ 

Gn8...


siehst du, ich bin nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> meine schmatzschwarte <3 xD



faggot
faggot
FAGGOT
xD

bin weg ladys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schweinchen Babe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich habs nur gesagt, er hats gedacht!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Jetzt fängst du auch noch mit dem schwulenherumgetue an >.<
> Ich dachte, du wärst kuhl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was, wer hat dir das Recht gegeben, die Schwulness zu messen?!


----------



## mookuh (28. Januar 2010)

abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2010)

Ich wurde misshandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich hab nen unerklärlichen blauen Fleck am Po...


----------



## mookuh (28. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> afk essen^^


n guten


----------



## mookuh (28. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



willkommen zurück


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. Januar 2010)

Battlefield bad Company 2 <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. Januar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Battlefield bad Company 2 <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



giev betakey


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> giev betakey





ich habe einen Heute Bekommen weil ich gestern bei amazon Vorbestelt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. Januar 2010)

njo bin mal off bye


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> njo bin mal gay bye






Khorhiil schrieb:


> bin auch gay, bye leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bin niveaulos...


----------



## Edou (29. Januar 2010)

so ICC ende ich geh pennen cu!


----------



## Skatero (29. Januar 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Manoroth (29. Januar 2010)

noch wer hier?


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

_Ich Gucks mir jetzt zum 100 ma an das is einfach Geil xD _





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rH0Tdxybvic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

_MORGEN IHR LUSCHEN!!_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Januar 2010)

Moin.
Wer den 10. Eintrag auf meinem Profil macht (meine zählen net mit, keine 2 Posts hintereinander) bekommt nen Preis!


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

_Neuer mybuffed ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Januar 2010)

Ich hasse mein Schicksal.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hasse mein Schicksal.



Schlaftabletten, Föhn, Strick.


MfG Alki.


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schlaftabletten, Föhn, Strick.
> 
> 
> MfG Alki.



_Jetzt gibts du schon Suicid Tipps :/_


----------



## dragon1 (29. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schlaftabletten, Föhn, Strick.
> 
> 
> MfG Alki.



Wird sich schon von selber Erledigen. Keine Sorge.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. Januar 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JwPRiPQoz-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wird sich schon von selber Erledigen. Keine Sorge.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Muss man sich sorgen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Muss man sich sorgen machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ihr nicht umbedingt, ich schon.


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

_o Gott xD 

Mad Tv Miss Swan xD

Die Wahr immer so epic ^^_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DA1d1YLmsbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (29. Januar 2010)

Hellboy rockt einfach nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie er n Auto zertrümmert mit dem Kommentar ROT HEISST STOP


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1SpDr9FOIPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

_Sag ma is das nur bei mir so oder is sind die Video bei YT Verpixelt in der ansicht :/

http://www.youtube.com/user/BadDaxter_


----------



## Skatero (29. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ihr nicht umbedingt, ich schon.



Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ihr nicht umbedingt, ich schon.



_o das heisst nichts gutes_


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

hmhm...


----------



## Skatero (29. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Die Gewissheit das ich mein ganzes Leben stark Koeperlich beeintraechtigt sein werde und eine erhoehte Chance habe, sehr fruehzeitig ins Gras zu beissen... *mehr als alle Posts von allen hier bisher in diesem Thread*/5


 Das auch nicht wirklich.



Rexo schrieb:


> _o das heisst nichts gutes_


----------



## dragon1 (29. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was ist denn passiert?



Ach hab mich ueberanstrengt, und nun ist meine Angeborene Hernie wieder extremst stark hervorgetreten.
Wenn sich der Darm verklemmt, kann ich verrecken. Bei einer Op besteht genau die selbe Gefahr.
Und wenn ich schwere Koerperliche Arbeit mache, z.b Schraenke herumschleppen oder soetwas, erhoeht sich die Gefahr.


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

avatar test!

e: wtf...


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Miiiiiiip


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ach hab mich ueberanstrengt, und nun ist meine Angeborene Hernie wieder extremst stark hervorgetreten.
> Wenn sich der Darm verklemmt, kann ich verrecken. Bei einer Op besteht genau die selbe Gefahr.
> Und wenn ich schwere Koerperliche Arbeit mache, z.b Schraenke herumschleppen oder soetwas, erhoeht sich die Gefahr.



_50-50 Also wne ich das richtig verstehe :/_


----------



## dragon1 (29. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _50-50 Also wne ich das richtig verstehe :/_



keine anung wo die gefahr groesser ist, aber auf jeden fall gehts mir dabei scheisse.


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

gebt mir mal bitte schnell ne beschäftigung im internet die keine bandbreite verbraucht


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> gebt mir mal bitte schnell ne beschäftigung im internet die keine bandbreite verbraucht



Googeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ach hab mich ueberanstrengt, und nun ist meine Angeborene Hernie wieder extremst stark hervorgetreten.
> Wenn sich der Darm verklemmt, kann ich verrecken. Bei einer Op besteht genau die selbe Gefahr.
> Und wenn ich schwere Koerperliche Arbeit mache, z.b Schraenke herumschleppen oder soetwas, erhoeht sich die Gefahr.



Das tut mir leid für dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wünsche dir viel Glück, falls du dich operieren lässt und sonst natürlich auch...


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Googeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kommt nur müll raus...


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> kommt nur müll raus...



Hm ... die Welt der Foren unsicher machen?


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hm ... die Welt der Foren unsicher machen?



ok

*sicherung rausmach bei buffed* GNIHIHI


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=cL_qGMfbtAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hey Hey Banana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## dragon1 (29. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das tut mir leid für dich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielen dank, irgendwie wirds schon gehn. 
*Seufz* 
Wenigstens gehts mir ansonsten ganz gut. 
DSA mit freunden top, Travian spielen top, und WoW auch ganz gut. Aber trotzdem, irgendwie is das ein beschissenes Gefuehl.


Aber wenigstens ist die chance gering, in naechster Zeit zu sterben. Wenn da nicht [font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]Murphys Gestz[/font] waere.


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Vielen dank, irgendwie wirds schon gehn.
> *Seufz*
> Wenigstens gehts mir ansonsten ganz gut.
> DSA mit freunden top, Travian spielen top, und WoW auch ganz gut. Aber trotzdem, irgendwie is das ein beschissenes Gefuehl.
> ...



Autsch :/

_Ich Denke ich muss das ma endern :/_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Januar 2010)

hab ich gerade den nachtschwaermer getoetet oder warum ist es so still hier


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hab ich gerade den nachtschwaermer getoetet oder warum ist es so still hier



du bist im himmel.


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hab ich gerade den nachtschwaermer getoetet oder warum ist es so still hier


_Keine Ahnung :/_

_Is diesmal echt Still hier Lachmann,Kronas und Razyl fehlen _


----------



## Ykon (29. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hab ich gerade den nachtschwaermer getoetet oder warum ist es so still hier



Nabend erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> du bist im himmel.



_Boa man lass den scheiss uber so wa smacht man keine witze _


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Boa man lass den scheiss uber so wa smacht man keine witze _



hm, was los? :O wasn passiert? hab nichts gelesen was weiter hinten steht ^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> du bist im himmel.



Im himmel gibts keine Arosks.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Boa man lass den scheiss uber so wa smacht man keine witze _



Ich hätte 2000000 Witze darüber.
Alle sind nicht passend.
Das beste ist immer, nicht daran zu denken.
Ich weiß, leicht zu sagen wenn man es nicht hat.
Aber es ist besser, als wenn man stundenlang drüber nachdenkt :/.


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> hm, was los? :O wasn passiert? hab nichts gelesen was weiter hinten steht ^^



_Dragon hat n leiden und er konnte EVENTUEL im schlimmsten fall Sterben erst lesen dan posten_


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Dragon hat n leiden und er konnte EVENTUEL im schlimmsten fall Sterben erst lesen dan posten_



liest du immer die paar seiten der letzten tage durch?


----------



## dragon1 (29. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Dragon hat n leiden und er konnte EVENTUEL im schlimmsten fall Sterben erst lesen dan posten_



so in etwa. Im besten Fall (an den ich nicht glaube) werd ich in 1-2 Wochen topfit sein und wieder ein paar Jahre keine Probleme haben.

@ Arosk: Es steht auf seite 6364


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> liest du immer die paar seiten der letzten tage durch?



_Ja :/ wen ich nicht da wahr ja _


----------



## Skatero (29. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> liest du immer die paar seiten der letzten tage durch?



Es war 2-3 Posts weiter hinten.


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

_Ich Denke jeder hat mit seinem personlichen Leiden zu Kampfen ich hab eins wo mich einige behandeln als wahre ich aus Glas -.-_


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

omg, peitscht mich aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Denkste ich bin glücklich mit 7 Dioptrin rumzulaufen und ADHS zu haben :<


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ja :/ wen ich nicht da wahr ja _



Wie hälst du es so lange im Schwärmer aus :/ der is ja sogut wie tod.


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> omg, peitscht mich aus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind das Netzwerkkabel ??


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Sind das Netzwerkkabel ??



JA XD


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> JA XD



_Ne Domina Peitsche fur Nerds na toll -.-_


----------



## Ykon (29. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ne Domina Peitsche fur Nerds na toll -.-_



Fetisch ist Fetisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ne Domina Peitsche fur Nerds na toll -.-_



Hey was gegen Peitschen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ne Domina Peitsche fur Nerds na toll -.-_



Genau das richtige für mich!


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Fetisch ist Fetisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Jetzt Outet sic ma jeder hier in sachen Fetisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xd _


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jetzt Outet sic ma jeder hier in sachen Fetisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich das tun würde wär ich Rexo² 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (29. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jetzt Outet sic ma jeder hier in sachen Fetisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wär ein neuer Thread wert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer traut sich?


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wenn ich das tun würde wär ich Rexo²
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du und Flachi kennens ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Das wär ein neuer Thread wert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Meine rmusste jeder kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Du und Flachi kennens ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Why weis flachi ihn auch ?_


----------



## Kronas (29. Januar 2010)

ITT


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Why weis flachi ihn auch ?_



xD weil es Flachi is, wusste es kurz nach dir der Tüp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja du kennst das volle Maß er net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend, Frau Kronas


----------



## Petersburg (29. Januar 2010)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> xD weil es Flachi is, wusste es kurz nach dir der Tüp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_ Soll auch so bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ITT



oi


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> _ Soll auch so bleiben
> ...



Jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Januar 2010)

Gute Nacht euch allen (=


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Jap
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Ich liebe die neuen SMileys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:3_


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Gute Nacht euch allen (=



_Gn8 du und ich hoffe es wierd alles wieder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Gute Nacht euch allen (=



GN8 und hoffen wir mal das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Januar 2010)

danke^^ Ich denk eigentlich zu negativ. Aber die sehr geringe chance auf etwas schlechtes merkt man einfach staerker, als die eigentlich sehr grosse auf etwas gutes.


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

wer bewertet nawatos beiträge dauernd positiititiv?


----------



## Ykon (29. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> wer bewertet nawatos beiträge dauernd positiititiv?



Nawato mit seinem zweitaccount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> wer bewertet nawatos beiträge dauernd positiititiv?


_
Lol xD 

Wiso Taucht immer googel hier auf :/_


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> wer bewertet nawatos beiträge dauernd positiititiv?



Weiß ich das?


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iby-dzo8HMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (29. Januar 2010)

... ich werde ignoriert? :O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Nawato mit seinem zweitaccount
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke für das Vertrauen... ich verzieh mich in meine Ecke und geh heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS. Oh hab dich noch gar nicht bemerkt Petersburg.


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Lol xD
> 
> Wiso Taucht immer googel hier auf :/_



Wegen Statistik


----------



## Ykon (29. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Danke für das Vertrauen... ich verzieh mich in meine Ecke und geh heulen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tut mir leid, ich wusste nicht, dass Scherze hier verboten sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich wusste nicht, dass Scherze hier verboten sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso bist du so pöse zu mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (29. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Wieso bist du so pöse zu mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil Lachmann noch nicht da ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

don't hurt the kitty cat!


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Weil Lachmann noch nicht da ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lachi der hat mich Heute ignoriert, der hat mir von 18 bis 20 Uhr in ICQ nie geantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Wieso bist du so pöse zu mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Nich Weinen Nawa **DvD aus Tasche kramt**hier fur dich :3_

_Ich weis wie sehr du die magst_


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nich Weinen Nawa **DvD aus Tasche kramt**hier fur dich :3_
> 
> _Ich weis wie sehr du die magst_



wie schmeckt die?


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nich Weinen Nawa **DvD aus Tasche kramt**hier fur dich :3_
> 
> _Ich weis wie sehr du die magst_



Ich mag die Anspielung nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach ja kennst du immer noch keine guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ich mag die Anspielung nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Nein ;(_


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nein ;(_



Hm naja du guckst ja auch was anderes also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (29. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Lachi der hat mich Heute ignoriert, der hat mir von 18 bis 20 Uhr in ICQ nie geantwortet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh nein... Lachmann hat ein rl...


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Oh nein... Lachmann hat ein rl...



Unser Pech ^^


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

Ein Witz:

Treffen sich zwei...



Spoiler



Einer kommt nicht


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ein Witz:
> 
> Treffen sich zwei...
> 
> ...



Hahaha das war ja so witzig, ich kann nicht mehr


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

_Bin ma weg gn8 gucke spater nochma rein _


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Januar 2010)

die letzte nacht war ausgesprochen kurz, vielelicht soltle ich mal wieder schlafen gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erstmal film zuende gucken


----------



## Skatero (29. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Unser Pech ^^



Er war da. Okay warte ähm NEIN er war nicht da.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2010)

Erstes Beta-Tagebuch zu Bad Company 2 ist da!


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

So ich bin auch mal weg GN8 und falls Lachi kommt, ICH HOFFE DU KOMMST WENN DU STIRBST IN DEN HIMMEL (MUHAHAHA) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (29. Januar 2010)

> Ab sofort wird es ein regelmäßiges Beta-Tagebuch zu den Multiplayer-Erlebnissen geben, die zu den bisher besten der letzten drei Jahre zählen und das nach nur knapp 6 Stunden spielen.



Find' ich ein bisschen übertrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Find' ich ein bisschen übertrieben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, ich finde es sogar noch untertrieben. Es ist einfach nur sehr, sehr, sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Überall explodiert was, Bäume stürzen ein, die Sounds... so muss ein MP aussehen und nicht dieser MP von gewissen anderen Spielen


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Oh nein... Lachmann hat ein rl...



soll vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> soll vorkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bäh!
Du bist nicht der wahre Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bäh!
> Du bist nicht der wahre Lachmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch :O


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> doch :O



Nein, du bist kein wahrer Lachmann QQ


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, du bist kein wahrer Lachmann QQ



*lach*
siehst du? :< ich lache, wie ein wahrer lachmann


----------



## Ykon (29. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich finde es sogar noch untertrieben. Es ist einfach nur sehr, sehr, sehr geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da stimm ich dir auch gerne zu, und millionen von anderen Spielern auch, aber was meinst du wie du das Spiel sehen wirst, wenn du dich an die Atmosphäre gewöhnt hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab ja ebenfalls BF BC1 gespielt und ich finde die beiden Teile unterscheiden sich echt kaum, was Atmosphäre angeht. Battlefield ist ein reales Kriegsspiel, durch und durch. Es löst sich also von Titeln wie CoD oder Halo etc.. Aber ein großes Makel ist, nach wie vor, das Gameplay. Es kommt meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht an das schnelle und flüssige Gameplay von CoD ran.


btw bin ich jetzt off :>

Gute Nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> btw bin ich jetzt off :>
> 
> Gute Nacht



nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> *lach*
> siehst du? :< ich lache, wie ein wahrer lachmann


Hmm... das war nicht das wahre lachen von Lachmann =/



Ykon schrieb:


> Da stimm ich dir auch gerne zu, und millionen von anderen Spielern auch, aber was meinst du wie du das Spiel sehen wirst, wenn du dich an die Atmosphäre gewöhnt hast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist ja genau das Problem von Titeln wie CoD... sie sind einfach viel zu schnell und daher nicht wirklich ein "Kriegsspiel" -- wenn dann will ich schon etwas Realismus und einfach eine zerstörbare Umgebung samt Fahrzeugen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm... das war nicht das wahre lachen von Lachmann =/



har har har :x
besser? :<


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> har har har :x
> besser? :<



Perfekt *-*


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Perfekt *-*



yay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lachmann is wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2010)

Lachmann: Ich hab hier tausend Groupies für dich ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann: Ich hab hier tausend Groupies für dich ;D



ja? gib mal ein paar!


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ja? gib mal ein paar!



Du hast doch deine Freundin


----------



## Rexo (29. Januar 2010)

_Mir is Langweilig ich hab mich jetzt sogar n Ally dk gemacht o.O_


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast doch deine Freundin



achja :x
ehm... dann vergiss was ich gesagt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> achja :x
> ehm... dann vergiss was ich gesagt hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe es grad Wortwörtlich an deine Freundin weitergegeben


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe es grad Wortwörtlich an deine Freundin weitergegeben




FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
jetzt brauch ich was zum wieder gut machen <_<


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
> jetzt brauch ich was zum wieder gut machen <_<



Ich hab hier tolle Rosen... nur 5 Euro das Stück


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab hier tolle Rosen... nur 5 Euro das Stück



wolle kaufe rose?


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RiPc27QvwnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 aequitaS ftw!


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Januar 2010)

bin mal wieder weg dead space spielen ^.^


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

:/ Da kann man nich pennen und im NS is nix los :/ Weicheier was ist nur mit den NS passiert das so wenig hier los ist?


----------



## Kronas (29. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m8Ka3N_3B8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> :/ Da kann man nich pennen und im NS is nix los :/ Weicheier was ist nur mit den NS passiert das so wenig hier los ist?



Ich könnte jetzt fies sein und sagen
Ihr seid passiert.


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt fies sein und sagen
> Ihr seid passiert.



Danke, ich hab dich auch lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

hihi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (30. Januar 2010)

Früher war alles besser... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (30. Januar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Früher war alles besser...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, das sagt man immer, man erinnert sich halt besser an gute Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2010)

_Hat wer ne Aspirin :3_


----------



## Arosk (30. Januar 2010)

adresse?


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Das is richtig Geil xD

Bascharage in Luxemburg vor dem Restaurant warte ich :3
_


----------



## Arosk (30. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das is richtig Geil xD
> 
> Bascharage in Luxemburg vor dem Restaurant warte ich :3
> _



Mein Favorit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2010)

_Wo Hats die Bilder her ?_


----------



## Arosk (30. Januar 2010)

http://www.arenajunkies.com/showthread.php?t=128836 :>


----------



## Soladra (30. Januar 2010)

noch wer da?


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2010)

_Youtube Spackt gerade ubelst rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (30. Januar 2010)

ich bemitleide dich... mein mir nihiiiicht!!!! xD


----------



## Soladra (30. Januar 2010)

ichbin immernoch wach... dumdiedu...


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2010)

_Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wahre n Geiles Themen
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tB3bp_yBvSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ykon (30. Januar 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Arosk (30. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (30. Januar 2010)

Yeiiii, nachtschwärmen ....


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2010)

_Ich Werde zu nem Sci-Fi Junkie o.O_


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Januar 2010)

moinsen leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2010)

Wo ist Skatero? und wo ist Ykon? :O


----------



## Kronas (30. Januar 2010)

in b4 razyl
edit: fuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Ykon (30. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo ist Skatero? und wo ist Ykon? :O



Hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> in b4 razyl
> edit: fuuuuuuuuuuu



ich will dich töten.


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



On kommen in I C KUH

Btw:
Beta-Tagebuch #2


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. Januar 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2010)

_Kennt wer n parr Gute Serien a la Eureka,Torchwood und Dr Who ??_


----------



## nemø (30. Januar 2010)

Hust...Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich n Modell zu meinem Traumhaus bau ?


----------



## Ykon (30. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> On kommen in I C KUH



Kann ich nicht 
Hat seine Gründe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lässt sich doch alles hier klären?
muss btw gerade bei LoL patchen


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht
> Hat seine Gründe
> 
> 
> ...



>< n00b 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skatero: Melde dich


----------



## Skatero (30. Januar 2010)

Nabend

Kann mir mal jemand mein ICQ-Nummer posten?


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Kann mir mal jemand mein ICQ-Nummer posten?



556359633


----------



## Kronas (30. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Kann mir mal jemand mein ICQ-Nummer posten?



556359633

edit: fuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2010)

_Morgen rammstein und ubermorgen hab ich keine Stimme mehr xD_


----------



## Kronas (30. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Morgen rammstein und ubermorgen hab ich keine Stimme mehr xD_



aww er ist im stimmbruch wie süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (30. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> 556359633
> 
> edit: fuuuuuuuuuu



Du hast es echt nicht drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> aww er ist im stimmbruch wie süß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Versuchst du gerade zu schleimen ??_


----------



## Kronas (30. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Versuchst du gerade zu schleimen ??_



wie soll das schleimen sein, dass ist doch wohl ironie auf höchstem niveau!


----------



## Arosk (30. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Versuchst du gerade zu schleimen ??_



nein, er beleidigt dich.


----------



## Nawato (30. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> wie soll das schleimen sein, dass ist doch wohl ironie auf höchstem niveau!



Das is Kronas der kann nur beleidigen nicht schleimen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Arosk schrieb:


> nein, er beleidigt dich.



/sign

PS. Moin ihr Schwärmer


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2010)

_aaaa ein Nawato 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Nawato (30. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _aaaa ein Nawato
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



AAAAAAAA jemand der Sat 1 guckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> AAAAAAAA jemand der Sat 1 guckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_emmm....beweis es doch_


----------



## Nawato (30. Januar 2010)

> Nawato21:06
> *und was machst du?*
> 
> Torchwolf21:06
> Guck gerade Sat 1 mir is langweilig xD



DA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> DA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Das kanne von jedem Xbelibigen sein _


----------



## Nawato (30. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Das kanne von jedem Xbelibigen sein _



Screen? xD


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Screen? xD



Klar ich gewinne eh


----------



## Nawato (30. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Klar ich gewinne eh



:/ stimmt du kannst was ausplaudern, und SHIT ich kann keinen Screen machen, buffed soll nich alles wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2010)

Ykon -- bist du bald soweit? :X


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> :/ stimmt du kannst was ausplaudern, und SHIT ich kann keinen Screen machen, buffed soll nich alles wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Ich Plauder nix aus dan wahre ich kein deut besser als Kronas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Ykon (30. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ykon -- bist du bald soweit? :X



Sofort


----------



## Nawato (30. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Plauder nix aus dan wahre ich kein deut besser als Kronas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke ^^


----------



## Ykon (30. Januar 2010)

Razyl bin daaaaaaaaa!!!!111


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_em ok xD _


----------



## Nawato (30. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ghostcrawler is doch einer der Cheffs oder ?


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ghostcrawler is doch einer der Cheffs oder ?



_Jop _


----------



## dragon1 (30. Januar 2010)

so am dienstag bin ich bei einer untersuchung, und bekomme wohl einen Termin fuer die OP ... wie ich nachgelesen hab ist das risiko der op mitlerweile sehr gering ...*puh*


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> so am dienstag bin ich bei einer untersuchung, und bekomme wohl einen Termin fuer die OP ... wie ich nachgelesen hab ist das risiko der op mitlerweile sehr gering ...*puh*



Was für eine OP?


----------



## dragon1 (30. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was für eine OP?



Ich hab angeborene Hernie, die jetzt stark zu ausdruck kommt )=
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hernie

Ohne Op bin ich in Lebensgefahr. Die Op ist aber fast risikolos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin richtig erleichtert


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hab angeborene Hernie, die jetzt stark zu ausdruck kommt )=
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hernie
> 
> Ohne Op bin ich in Lebensgefahr. Die Op ist aber fast risikolos
> ...



Ui :O
Viel Spaß bei der OP


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> abeeeend!



moin


----------



## dragon1 (30. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ui :O
> Viel Spaß bei der OP



danke...


----------



## nemø (30. Januar 2010)

hernie hört sich richtig lecker an, gute besserung


----------



## dragon1 (30. Januar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> hernie hört sich richtig lecker an, gute besserung



Jeeah bis hin zu 2 Jahre koerperliche Anstrengung vermeiden, um erfolg der Heilung zu sichern...KEIN Sportuntrricht, KEIN Judoclub und langsam Fett werden...nicht gut )=


----------



## dragon1 (30. Januar 2010)

Doofer Doppelpost


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Jeeah bis hin zu 2 Jahre koerperliche Anstrengung vermeiden, um erfolg der Heilung zu sichern...KEIN Sportuntrricht, KEIN Judoclub und langsam Fett werden...nicht gut )=



Klingt doch geil OO


----------



## Ykon (30. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ...KEIN Sportuntrricht, KEIN Judoclub und langsam Fett werden...nicht gut )=



Manche machen ihr Leben lang nichts anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (30. Januar 2010)

ich zum beispiel
aber es gibt bestimmt sachen, die du machen kannst

70 % macht eh die ernährung aus...immer schön drauf achten...
alleine durch vernünftige essgewohnheiten hab ich jetzt 5 kilo abgenommen xD


----------



## Ykon (30. Januar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> alleine durch vernünftige essgewohnheiten hab ich jetzt 5 kilo abgenommen xD



In was für einen Zeitraum?


----------



## nemø (30. Januar 2010)

nich lange, müsste sylvester gewesen sein, vorhaben und so
man muss dazu sagen, dass ich jeden tag, auch schon vorher 14 km radel


----------



## Reo_MC (30. Januar 2010)

Nabend zusammen =)


----------



## Ykon (30. Januar 2010)

Der Nachtschwärmer stirbt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Januar 2010)

passiert


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Der Nachtschwärmer stirbt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der ist schon laaaaaaaaange tot


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der ist schon laaaaaaaaange tot



nicht schon wieder Q_Q


----------



## Ykon (30. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der ist schon laaaaaaaaange tot



Der "alte" ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nicht schon wieder Q_Q


Er hat angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ykon schrieb:


> Der "alte" ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der gute... X)


----------



## Ykon (30. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er hat angefangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut, dann hör ich auch als erster auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Januar 2010)

puuuh... Q_Q


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> puuuh... Q_Q



Also Lachmann, früher war...


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also Lachmann, früher war...



ffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-



Ab ins Bettchen Lachmann...


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ab ins Bettchen Lachmann...



wieso?


----------



## Rexo (31. Januar 2010)

_Ich Glaub mit mir stimmt was 

Ich Hab seit 2 Wochen Fress Attacken ohne grund und dauernt Hunger :/

Und dabei bin ich nich ma dick _


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Glaub mit mir stimmt was
> 
> Ich Hab seit 2 Wochen Fress Attacken ohne grund und dauernt Hunger :/
> 
> Und dabei bin ich nich ma dick _




du bist schwanger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (31. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du bist schwanger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Ich Wurde von Aliens entfuhrt :/

ne abe rim ernst da sis nich normal wa sich rein stopfe _


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Wurde von Aliens entfuhrt :/
> 
> ne abe rim ernst da sis nich normal wa sich rein stopfe _



mh.. normal ist das sicher nicht


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mh.. normal ist das sicher nicht



-hrrr-

@Rexo: Sowas nennt man in meiner Umgebung liebevoll "Fressphase". Das sind einfach die Zeiten in der Entwicklung von jungen Männern, in denen diese die Nahrung aufnehmen um zu wachsen bzw. vor allem in "unserm" Alter um die entsprechende masse aufzubauen, die nach dem Wachstum nötig ist ;D


----------



## Rexo (31. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> -hrrr-
> 
> @Rexo: Sowas nennt man in meiner Umgebung liebevoll "Fressphase". Das sind einfach die Zeiten in der Entwicklung von jungen Männern, in denen diese die Nahrung aufnehmen um zu wachsen bzw. vor allem in "unserm" Alter um die entsprechende masse aufzubauen, die nach dem Wachstum nötig ist ;D



_8 Schussel Fruhstucks Floken
1 halbes Kilo Brot mit Mayonnese und Schinken
4 Schnecken :/
und 2 Teller Pommes

Da sis nicht Normal und macht mir etwas Angst _


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 4 Schnecken :/_


_




			Da sis nicht Normal und macht mir etwas Angst
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Januar 2010)

er wohnt in luxenburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da ist das wohl normal ^^


----------



## Rexo (31. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> er wohnt in luxenburg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 4 Schnecken :/
> _


wuähh bist du eklig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




stell mir das grad so vor wie rexo in der nacht in den Garten schleicht um sich was zu naschen zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (31. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> wuähh bist du eklig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nich diese Schnecken -.- 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Nich diese Schnecken -.-






Achsooo... dachte echt du meinst die anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








> stell mir das grad so vor wie rexo in der nacht in den Garten schleicht um sich was zu naschen zu holen


----------



## Rexo (31. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Achsooo... dachte echt du meinst die anderen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_so was wurde ich niemals essen _


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

Ja sorry
Luxemburg = Frankreich = Schneckenfresser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (31. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ja sorry
> *Luxemburg *= Frankreich = Schneckenfresser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Klische-Wahrheit _


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ja sorry
> Luxemburg = Frankreich = Schneckenfresser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


;D


----------



## Rexo (31. Januar 2010)

_Der NS lebt Teilweise ^^_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Januar 2010)

Mir is einfach langweilig. :<


----------



## Rexo (31. Januar 2010)

_Mir auch ich sterbe vor langeweile_


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Januar 2010)

mir nicht ^.^


----------



## Rexo (31. Januar 2010)

_Weis einer eve wie ne Unterkiefer operation genau geht ?_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Januar 2010)

Ich schau die neuen Scrubs folgen nochma an :>

Staffel 8-endlich <3


----------



## Rexo (31. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich schau die neuen Scrubs folgen nochma an :>
> 
> Staffel 8-endlich <3



_Scrubs is geil wie neue Staffel o.O
_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Scrubs is geil wie neue Staffel o.O
> _



Na staffel 8 auf Deutsch hat endlich gestartet :>


----------



## Rexo (31. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Na staffel 8 auf Deutsch hat endlich gestartet :>



_Wurde auch zeit TV oder DvD ??_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wurde auch zeit TV oder DvD ??_



tv. Ist aber auch schon auf diversen Internetseiten :>


----------



## Rexo (31. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> tv. Ist aber auch schon auf diversen Internetseiten :>



_Will sehen <3_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Will sehen <3_



Darf ich glaub ich nicht posten hier. Obwohls in der Schweiz ja nicht verboten wäre :/


----------



## Rexo (31. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Darf ich glaub ich nicht posten hier. Obwohls in der Schweiz ja nicht verboten wäre :/



_**hust**ICQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Januar 2010)

Achja moment


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DB2d36lL68k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und damit verabschiede ich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nacht ^^


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

Scrubs S08 ist super...lustig, spannend und die Serie löst sich einfach aufs perfekteste auf...Happy End vom Feinsten
S09 kann man knicken -.-


----------



## Crackmack (31. Januar 2010)

Why so still? >.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Januar 2010)

PHYRST!


----------



## nemø (31. Januar 2010)

Here we GOOOO


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Why so still? >.<



Cracks WoW-Account ist ausgelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Januar 2010)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (31. Januar 2010)

HP läuft, da kann ja im NS nichts los sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Januar 2010)

Der, der den nächsten Eintrag bei mir macht wird von mir vergöttert.


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> HP läuft, da kann ja im NS nichts los sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil HP > NS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (31. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil HP > NS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HP > ALL


----------



## Nawato (31. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil HP > NS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Öhm eigentlich nicht HP ist der letzte Dreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2010)

abend


----------



## Reo_MC (31. Januar 2010)

Sers.

moo ist deine Sig ernst gemeint? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Öhm eigentlich nicht HP ist der letzte Dreck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö...


----------



## Nawato (31. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö...



Die Filme auf jeden... die Bücher sind OK.


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Die Filme auf jeden... die Bücher sind OK.



Nö, die Filme sind gut umgesetzt. Sie haben einen anderen Charme, als die Bücher, aber sind dennoch gut umgesetzt. Und die Bücher sind episch.
Guckst du hier.


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Sers.
> 
> moo ist deine Sig ernst gemeint?
> 
> ...



frag doch mal nen mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habs nicht rausgenommen^^


naja solange mir keine neue sig einfällt wird das auch noch ne weile drinbleibn


----------



## Ykon (31. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, die Filme sind gut umgesetzt. Sie haben einen anderen Charme, als die Bücher, aber sind dennoch gut umgesetzt. Und die Bücher sind episch.



Gut gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (31. Januar 2010)

Also um ehrlich zu sein die Bücher sind richtig gut geschrieben aber ich finde die Story n bisschen scheiße


----------



## Ykon (31. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Also um ehrlich zu sein die Bücher sind richtig gut geschrieben aber ich finde die Story n bisschen scheiße



Über die Story lässt es sich streiten, genau wie über Geschmack. Ich für meinen Teil hab mir erst letzten Monat nochmal alle Bücher vorgenommen und ich fands immer noch so toll, wie beim ersten Mal.


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Also um ehrlich zu sein die Bücher sind richtig gut geschrieben aber ich finde die Story n bisschen scheiße



Ich finde die Story genial. Fantasie war schon immer ein beliebtes Thema, aber das Thema Harry Potter war relativ neu in diesem Genre und zudem nahezu perfekt umgesetzt. Zudem man viele Kinder durch Harry Potter zum Lesen bringen kann.

@ Ykon:
Nachmacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (31. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> frag doch mal nen mod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achso ^^.

Zu HP: Filme Schrott, Bücher geil. Bis auf Teile des siebten Teils.


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Zu HP: Filme Schrott, Bücher geil. Bis auf Teile des siebten Teils.



Das siebte Buch war toll \o/
Angekommen, in einem Rutsch durchgelesen... ohne Pause


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Januar 2010)

ich les ja auch ziemlich gerne ... aber den harry potter büchern konnte ich nie was abgewinnen :x


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> *ich les ja auch ziemlich gerne* ... aber den harry potter büchern konnte ich nie was abgewinnen :x



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LACHMANN UND LESEN XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (31. Januar 2010)

Hey ich lese auch viel xD und mit Lachi kann man gut über Fantasy Bücher reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LACHMANN UND LESEN XD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





war ja klar -.-
sagt dir zufällig die säulen der erde,der medicus oder der letzte sohn des kreuzfahrers etwas? hab ich alle gelesen :<
eragon 1-4(?) auch und noch viele andere bücher :<


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> war ja klar -.-
> sagt dir zufällig die säulen der erde,der medicus oder der letzte sohn des kreuzfahrers etwas? hab ich alle gelesen :<
> ergagon 1-4(?) auch und noch viele andere bücher :<



Nein, die sagen mir nichts. Ich lese in letzter Zeit nur noch dämliche Bücher für deutsch X)


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, die sagen mir nichts. Ich lese in letzter Zeit nur noch dämliche Bücher für deutsch X)



also :<
du blödling :/


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> also :<
> du blödling :/



Ich bin nicht blöd :<
Außerdem war es doch nur ein Scherz Lachi!


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht blöd :<
> Außerdem war es doch nur ein Scherz Lachi!



glaub ich dir nicht >:/


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> glaub ich dir nicht >:/



Hab ich dich je ernsthaft runtergemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> glaub ich dir nicht >:/



 wann haben wir es den jemals ernstgemeint?


----------



## Reo_MC (31. Januar 2010)

A pro pos Bücher; kennt jemand "The Tokyo Diaries"? Das müsst ihr euch reinziehen. Lachmann wirds definitiv gefallen. 
Momentan les ich was von Philip K. Dick, kennt den jemand? Schlimmer Nachname übrigens ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich dich je ernsthaft runtergemacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vielleicht <_<


Reo_MC schrieb:


> A pro pos Bücher; kennt jemand "The Tokyo Diaries"? Das müsst ihr euch reinziehen. Lachmann wirds definitiv gefallen.
> Momentan les ich was von Philip K. Dick, kennt den jemand? Schlimmer Nachname übrigens ;D



worum gehts da? :O also the tokyo diaries?


----------



## nemø (31. Januar 2010)

Werbung...


----------



## nemø (31. Januar 2010)

wie funtionieren diese lebenden bilder bei harry potter? ich blciks nicht


----------



## Kronas (31. Januar 2010)

möchte wer lol zocken?


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> wie funtionieren diese lebenden bilder bei harry potter? ich blciks nicht



Computertechnik ><


----------



## Kronas (31. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Computertechnik ><



ich glaube er meints rein logisch, also ob da richtige leute drin sitzten etc


----------



## nemø (31. Januar 2010)

Das da nicht echte leute drin sitzen sondern "illusionen" oder Hirngespinster der jeweiligen maler ist klar, es geht merh um die dimensionen, wo ist da etwas, wie könenn die aus einem bild rausfallen und so


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

Magieeee...
Die Indianer haben doch schon geglaubt, dass ein Bild von einem die Seele "einsperrt" oder zumindest nachhaltig abbildet ;D

und wenn dus technisch meinst:
Videobearbeitung kann tolle Sachen vollbringen o.0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2v-v3jh-Cco
Wär ein Beispiel...das noch übel schlecht gemacht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2010)

Falathrim killed the Nachtschwärmer =(


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Falathrim killed the Nachtschwärmer =(



h3h3

Das war nicht ich, das war das Gesicht von Mr.T 
I pity you fools.


----------



## Edou (31. Januar 2010)

aloah!


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

Peace Bruder ;D


----------



## Edou (31. Januar 2010)

hopper...Omg...--.--...da geh ich doch gleich wieder ühääääu


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> hopper...Omg...--.--...da geh ich doch gleich wieder ühääääu



Rofl


----------



## Edou (31. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rofl






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Edou, du bist sehr Musikfeindlich!


----------



## Edou (31. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Edou, du bist sehr Musikfeindlich!



Nich wirklich....ich hör alles...sogar hiphop...naja jedenfalls die songtexte mit "niveau"....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...aber dennoch bevorzugt metääääl!


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Nich wirklich....ich hör alles...sogar hiphop...naja jedenfalls die songtexte mit "niveau"....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eminem pwnz all :O


----------



## Edou (31. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eminem pwnz all :O



^^


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eminem MR.T pwnz all :O



Hachja...Musikdiskussionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (31. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hachja...Musikdiskussionen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mr.T?....Mr.T...Oo...Mr.T........is KEIN SÄNGER!...


----------



## nemø (31. Januar 2010)

Das einzige vernünftige HipHop-getxttete kommt von SDP und von Prinz Pi, da wird mit Niveau gearbeitet
und bei sdp auch einfach mit spaß an der freude


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Mr.T?....Mr.T...Oo...Mr.T........is KEIN SÄNGER!...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_rBidCkJxo
I pity you.



nemø schrieb:


> Das einzige vernünftige HipHop-getxttete kommt von SDP und von Prinz Pi, da wird mit Niveau gearbeitet
> und bei sdp auch einfach mit spaß an der freude


K.I.Z.! :x
man muss nur zuhören/süchtig nach der Truppe sein *g*


----------



## Rexo (31. Januar 2010)

_So.....da bin ich mit unberschreiblichen Kopf Schmerzen_


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _So.....da bin ich mit unberschreiblichen Kopf Schmerzen_



Aber es hat dir anscheinend Spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (1. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber es hat dir anscheinend Spaß gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Anscheinend is untertrieben ^^ Best Konzert Ever <3

Aber bin jetzt ma schlafen hab keine Stimme mehr hab ma n tee getrunken is trotzdme nich besser dneke hab 1-2 Tage keine Stimme mehr 

GN8 Buffed_


----------



## Vanía (1. Februar 2010)

Ich hinterlasse nach ewigkeiten mal wieder nen schönen gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


an klunker&LordOfDemons,Lurock&Minas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lebt ihr noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und gibts die ala eig noch? ô_O


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

Vanía schrieb:


> Ich hinterlasse nach ewigkeiten mal wieder nen schönen gruß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klunker: Laaaaaange nicht gesehen
LoD: Der lebt noch
Lurock: Laaaaaange nicht gesehen
Minas: Laaaaaaange nicht gesehen
Ala: Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange nicht gesehen


----------



## Vanía (1. Februar 2010)

Ja den LoD hab ihc ja noch aufm wacken gesehn ;D
aber sonst von denen meldet sich keiner mehr? öööhöde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

Vanía schrieb:


> Ja den LoD hab ihc ja noch aufm wacken gesehn ;D
> aber sonst von denen meldet sich keiner mehr? öööhöde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zumindest nicht mehr hier...
Hier gibt es nur noch mich, Grüne Brille und Manoroth... von den etwas "älteren", wenn auch nicht von den gaaaanz "alten" :X


----------



## Vanía (1. Februar 2010)

hm krass....naja das letzte mal is bei mir auch laaaaaaange her ;P
naja dann mal gruß an die neuen und alten und neuen alten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

Vanía schrieb:


> hm krass....naja das letzte mal is bei mir auch laaaaaaange her ;P
> naja dann mal gruß an die neuen und alten und neuen alten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Scheint so, denn dich habe ich hier, in meiner Zeit, noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Falathrim (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo Fremder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ich hab die ganze Deppentruppe um Lurock und Brille immerhin noch voll mitbekommen, auch wenn ich nie ein Nachtschwärmer war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für b1ubb war ich allerdings zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hallo Fremder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Brille ist kein Depp oO


----------



## Vanía (1. Februar 2010)

hm gibts denn zez noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder minas? ^^
naja also ich glaube 1.5 jahre war ich net hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


b1upp wr glaube ich auch meine zeit ;D
und dnachtschwärmer war ich schon immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

Vanía schrieb:


> hm gibts denn zez noch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zez? Hmm, glaube der war mal vor einigen Wochen nochmal hier, kann auch sein, dass ich mich irre X)
Minas existiert noch, aber scheint nicht mehr viel im Buffed Forum zu schreiben....
1.5 Jahre? Hmm, also hab ich dich knapp verpasst im Schwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (1. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na dann....
aber das lurok nimmer da is wundert mich ;D
war der net mal der könig der buffed foren? oder prinz..naja xD
lassts weiter laufen, vllt schreib ich ja mla wieder ;D
alles gute ihr buffed'ler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2010)

wohl eher spammer der buffed foren, nö den gibts net mehr der wurd vertrieben


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

Vanía schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung... hatte nie wirklich viel mit Lurok zu tun, aber ihm ist es wohl hier zu "Doof" geworden, mit den ganzen Neuen (inklusive mir und wer damals noch alles da war, als ich hier aufgetaucht bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Dir auch alles gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (1. Februar 2010)

wie konnte man den ollen spammer denn los werden? :O
jeder is mal neu hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

Vanía schrieb:


> wie konnte man den ollen spammer denn los werden? :O
> jeder is mal neu hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er ist von selber anscheinend gegangen..
Nun bin ich anscheinend der neue Spammer... Dabei besitze ich nur produktive Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (1. Februar 2010)

mit 17k posts soll da was vernünftiges bei sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei meinen kleinen 900 is ja fast alles nur sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

Vanía schrieb:


> mit 17k posts soll da was vernünftiges bei sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Noja, ich habe immer mal Leuten geholfen, sie geflamed, hier und da etwas zur Diskussion beigetragen... doch, doch, da ist was an vernünftigem dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2010)

Vanía schrieb:


> mit 17k posts soll da was vernünftiges bei sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und was treibt dich hier zurück? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (1. Februar 2010)

alkohol, langeweile und zigaretten schätze ich mal xD
mir is eingefallen das hier mal im forum einiges los war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich wollte gucken wer von den alten haudegen noch existiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

Vanía schrieb:


> alkohol, langeweile und zigaretten schätze ich mal xD
> mir is eingefallen das hier mal im forum einiges los war
> 
> 
> ...



Fast Niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, mittlerweile sind es fast nur noch neue und der Nachtschwärmer ist nicht mehr wirklich, was er einmal war.


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2010)

Vanía schrieb:


> alkohol, langeweile und zigaretten schätze ich mal xD
> mir is eingefallen das hier mal im forum einiges los war
> 
> 
> ...


naja milchtüte und co. sind verschwunden


----------



## Vanía (1. Februar 2010)

was isser denn geworden? Oo
naja scheint einiges anders geworden zu sein hier xD


----------



## tamirok (1. Februar 2010)

hm... die "gespräche" haben an quali abgenommen^^


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2010)

Vanía schrieb:


> was isser denn geworden? Oo
> naja scheint einiges anders geworden zu sein hier xD


jep das neue forum is plöd!


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

Vanía schrieb:


> was isser denn geworden? Oo
> naja scheint einiges anders geworden zu sein hier xD



Ein toter Thread... nicht in Sachen posting, aber in Sachen Niveau. Es ist sehr, sehr, sehr tief xD Wahrscheinlich auch, weil zu viele auf den Thread aufmerksam geworden sind und nun mitschreiben. Wenn man sich die früheren Postings anschaut und die heutigen....


----------



## Vanía (1. Februar 2010)

hey naja das niveau war nie ganz konstant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt drauf an wre gepostet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber es sind schon ne menge posts geworden, ich war glaube ich noch vor der 2k post marke aktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

Vanía schrieb:


> hey naja das niveau war nie ganz konstant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetzt ist das Niveau aber konstant niedrig... 
Schau dir einfach ein paar Posts der letzten Tage an X)


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

Naja, ich bin dann auch erstmal schlafen...
Gute Nacht und schlaft gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin dann auch erstmal schlafen...
> Gute Nacht und schlaft gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich auch nacht @ all


----------



## Vanía (1. Februar 2010)

jau ne ich guck mir die net an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich glaube dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jau gute nacht & so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (1. Februar 2010)

das arme arme nachtschwärmer forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (1. Februar 2010)

Vanía schrieb:


> das arme arme nachtschwärmer forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bring sie nicht auf die Idee auch noch ein eigenes Unterforum zu fordern! o.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (1. Februar 2010)

gabs net mal nen spam fred? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder is der schon tot? Oo


----------



## Edou (1. Februar 2010)

40mins till RR ....


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Februar 2010)

Na ihr, auch so Spaß?


----------



## Falathrim (1. Februar 2010)

Vanía schrieb:


> gabs net mal nen spam fred?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt doch inzwischen ein ganzes Unterforum namens "Forenspiele"
Der Spamthread ist Nachtschwärmer (gewesen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (1. Februar 2010)

RR? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oo gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. Februar 2010)

Vanía schrieb:


> RR?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



RoyalRumble 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Februar 2010)

Ist ja viel zu wenig los...


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Februar 2010)

Leute mahct mall was hinne hier, ist ja total langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. Februar 2010)

ne echt Oo


----------



## Manoroth (1. Februar 2010)

wuselgrusel? O,o


----------



## Edou (1. Februar 2010)

Määäü


----------



## Edou (1. Februar 2010)

nix mehr los :O


----------



## Manoroth (1. Februar 2010)

da is ja doch noch wer wach^^


----------



## Petersburg (1. Februar 2010)

Aloha Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. Februar 2010)

EDGE IS BACK OMGOMG!!!!!111einself

damit guten abend!


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

ahoi ihr landratten!


----------



## Breakyou (1. Februar 2010)

Arrrr..Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (1. Februar 2010)

Hallihallo
Jack Black ist sooooooo cool !


----------



## Ykon (1. Februar 2010)

Atzenparty Dingeling!

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw hat Manoroth nach 6 Uhr geschrieben!


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Atzenparty Dingeling!
> 
> Nabend
> 
> ...



>_O


----------



## Edou (1. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ahoi ihr landratten!


Ich bin keine landratte...sont wäre ich schon tot...wasser + laptop+toaster=bad!


----------



## Ykon (1. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich bin in deiner Signatur



Ja! 
Weil ich in deiner bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, Spaß, ich mag halt takti nicht und Harry Potter schon. Hat sich alles von alleine ergeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2010)

Ich wollt hier ja eig. nicht mehr schreiben,aber naja.
Ist vllt ein Stammgast der Designerlounge anwesend? Würd gern einzwei Worte wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (1. Februar 2010)

Lekraan du hast gesagt du wärst in meinem Avatar 
Wo meinst du? kann dich nicht erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> upps .. xD Wollte Khorhiil zitieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ganz klarer fall von L2Z


----------



## Ykon (1. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> das band zwischen uns <3



Erm... ja... schon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (1. Februar 2010)

So schnell wie ich gekommen bin geh ich auch wieder
tschüss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich wollt hier ja eig. nicht mehr schreiben,aber naja.
> Ist vllt ein Stammgast der Designerlounge anwesend? Würd gern einzwei Worte wechseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Chopi! 
Du existiert also noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> So schnell wie ich gekommen bin geh ich auch wieder
> tschüss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tschüss :O


----------



## Edou (1. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was es alles für Abkürzungen gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dass Z hab ich mir selbst ausgedacht!!!!omgomg!!!111einself220zweizwanzig!


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Chopi!
> Du existiert also noch
> 
> 
> ...


Beim Schwert des Allmächtigen,es ist ein Razyl! 
Leb noch,sogar recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (1. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Gz zum 700th!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf sowas achtet ihr? *hust*

Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (1. Februar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Auf sowas achtet ihr? *hust*
> 
> Danke.
> 
> ...



machen wir nur bei wichtigen menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


a´noob!


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Beim Schwert des Allmächtigen,es ist ein Razyl!
> Leb noch,sogar recht gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit der Anwesenheit Chopis ist der Thread gerade um 100 Punkte gestiegen :O

\o/
Wohnst du jetzt nicht in Deutschland? Oder war das erst im nächsten Sommer? *grübel*


----------



## Rexo (1. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> a´noob!



:/

_Is Klar_


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

Ich bin schon wieder eingeschlafen =( diesmal hät mich das Kaminfeuer fast abgefackelt

SCHLAFEN IST KRIEG!


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> BLACK METAL IST KRIEG!



/fix´d
DAS und nichts anderes :<


----------



## Petersburg (1. Februar 2010)

Ich war der erste heute im Nachtschwärmer Wuhu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (1. Februar 2010)

_This is Madness!!
Madness??
THIS IS RAMMSTEIN!!!_


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _This is Madness!!
> Madness??
> THIS IS RAMMSTEIN!!!_



Q_Q


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2010)

Atm wohn ich in Warschau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist heut kein Minastirit oder so da?


----------



## Edou (1. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> :/
> 
> _Is Klar_



so nenn ich anub´arak  immer...dass ich dich zitiert hab war zufall


----------



## Ykon (1. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> machen wir nur bei wichtigen menschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube ich liebe dich.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich liebe dich.



du bist der schönste mensch den ich kenne.


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Atm wohn ich in Warschau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klaust mir bitte mein Auto zurück? Dankööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2010)

Ich hab dein Auto nicht mehr


----------



## Rexo (1. Februar 2010)

_Was im namen von Lachmann o_O_

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=fEtMUpnIK3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Que4AtH0E68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Ykon (1. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du bist der schönste mensch den ich kenne.



Wir lassen das jetzt mal lieber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin dann mal hier off - Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Atm wohn ich in Warschau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



War nicht mal was mit Köln oder so? hmm
Minas war schon lange nemmer hier im NS :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Was im namen von Lachmann o_O_



gay over?
AHAHAHAHAHA xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


Ykon schrieb:


> Wir lassen das jetzt mal lieber.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach menno :< xD

nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> War nicht mal was mit Köln oder so? hmm



Sommerferien Umzug.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Sommerferien Umzug.



Oh Noez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus den Polen wird ein deutscher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2010)

Ich werd hier von allen als Deutscher gesehn,nachm Umzug sehn mich alle als Polen,es wird also nur besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Also,wenn man genau das für wichtig hält ;D)


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich werd hier von allen als Deutscher gesehn,nachm Umzug sehn mich alle als Polen,es wird also nur besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lol oO
Und irgendwann bist du ein Chinese


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Februar 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Rexo (1. Februar 2010)

_Ich glaub ich weis wo ich hinziehen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Edou (1. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend



SCHWEINI!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> SCHWEINI!



EDGE!


----------



## Rexo (1. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend



_Spiderpig....Spiderpig_


----------



## Edou (1. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> EDGE!



schau post von 21:02...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> schau post von 21:02...



And the bottom line is... cuz Alki said so!


----------



## nemø (1. Februar 2010)

Wer hat an der Wand gedreht, das da jetzt ein Kamin steht ...


Wenn ihr eionen Ordner über Hawaii in Enmglisch abgeben müsstet, was würdet ihr in die Outro/zusammenfassung (1/2 seite lang) schreiben ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Wer hat an der Wand gedreht, das da jetzt ein Kamin steht ...
> 
> 
> Wenn ihr eionen Ordner über Hawaii in Enmglisch abgeben müsstet, was würdet ihr in die Outro/zusammenfassung (1/2 seite lang) schreiben ?



Wörter.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

bin ma weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nacht ^.^


----------



## Edou (1. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wörter.



On this day I see clearly Edge is come to raw..-.-


----------



## Rexo (1. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> bin ma weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_gn8 :3

Schlafgut und alter Metalhead ^^

p.s bin ma duschen bin ne halbe stunde wge 
_


----------



## dragon1 (1. Februar 2010)

so morgen untersuchung... hoffentlich einen Moeglichst Fruehen OP termin )= dann bin ich bald geheilt und kann mich hier wieder daemlich auffuehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> so morgen untersuchung... hoffentlich einen Moeglichst Fruehen OP termin )= dann bin ich bald geheilt und kann mich hier wieder daemlich auffuehren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Viel Glück und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Viel Glück und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> so morgen untersuchung... hoffentlich einen Moeglichst Fruehen OP termin )= dann bin ich bald geheilt und kann mich hier wieder daemlich auffuehren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich werd auch opperriert^^...nächste woche mittwoch


----------



## nemø (1. Februar 2010)

Gute beserung und viel glück allen, die nicht gesund sind...


----------



## Rexo (1. Februar 2010)

_SO da bin ich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mussma zum Friseur sehe aus wie n Explodierter Wischmop _


----------



## nemø (1. Februar 2010)

http://img281.imageshack.us/img281/3439/angie6ns.jpg
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/frii8upqj2l.jpg
http://www.cosmeola.de/Portals/0/Gallery/Album/Grandel/RuheSimona.jpg

google bilder zu explodierter wischmop


----------



## Rexo (1. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> http://img281.images...39/angie6ns.jpg
> http://www.fotos-hoc...frii8upqj2l.jpg
> http://www.cosmeola..../RuheSimona.jpg
> 
> google bilder zu explodierter wischmop



-.-

_Meine Damit meine Harre sind so Stur da hilft nich ma mehr ne Heckenschere_


----------



## nemø (1. Februar 2010)

UIch weiß, egal


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

Es ist noch nicht einmal 0.00 Uhr und keiner ist mehr hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> bin da, bin da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wow... einer...


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Lekraan + Razyl = 2 User
> 
> Also sind wir schonmal 2
> 
> ...



2 von... ungefähr mindestens sechs Leuten, die hier normalerweise öfters sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tamirok (1. Februar 2010)

bin auch da nur mich kennt keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tamirok (1. Februar 2010)

ah such grad eins ^^ da durchstreife ich die freds^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

CarolineCalire schrieb:


> Viel Glueck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast nen Report...


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Jo, von mir auch einen bekommen ....
> 
> Hast du den Link geöffnet?



Ja


----------



## tamirok (1. Februar 2010)

hehe ^^ find meinen alten ava nimma :/ ist iwo in meiner galery verloren gegangen^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Und ... was war drinnen?



Privatserver für World of Warcraft...


----------



## tamirok (2. Februar 2010)

hm.... google.... kenn ich nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2010)

tamirok schrieb:


> hm.... google.... kenn ich nit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht doch lieber Bing?
Oder stehst du eher auf Yahoo?


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

_SO Genial der Typ und er bringt es auf dne Punkt

_ohh im a space ship
_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=AOAUI0s8zOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wer hat meinen Ava benutzt??_


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2010)

in b4 the rest


----------



## Edou (2. Februar 2010)

aloha


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

Zomg ich liebe bleach!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

ahoi


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

so langsam sollten die scheiss Bount folgen aus sein^^ EIn geiler kampf und nun wieder son lahmer scheiss.


bis zu welcher Folge geht das?


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Als ich "Ahoi" geschrieben habe .... musste ich an LAchmann denken ... O.o ... wtf?



unser seelisches band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (2. Februar 2010)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)

...und Blubb! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

_Nabend alle Zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle Zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du warst noch nicht im Speed/Powermetal Thread!!!11elf


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2010)

gnihihih
skype hat lol abstürzen lassen und jetzt spielen razyl und jig 2v3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=w55YUpsIzc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=g5b_lh-Tc50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Charles is so Genial ^^_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> gnihihih
> skype hat lol abstürzen lassen und jetzt spielen razyl und jig 2v3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es ist ja auch nich möglich lol wieder anzuschmeißen^^


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> du warst noch nicht im Speed/Powermetal Thread!!!11elf



_ICh wusste es du bis Anonymus oder_


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> es ist ja auch nich möglich lol wieder anzuschmeißen^^



lohnt net, wenn man anfang verpasst hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> lohnt net, wenn man anfang verpasst hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm geht also vom lvl her hat man immer schnell aufgeholt^^


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _ICh wusste es du bis Anonymus oder_


Was meinst du Oo?
Ich wuerde doch nicht "POWER METAL FTW!" oder soetwas auf deine, YT Profil schreiben


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> hm geht also vom lvl her hat man immer schnell aufgeholt^^



man ist trotzdem im nachteil
nachteil ist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Was meinst du Oo?
> Ich wuerde doch nicht "POWER METAL FTW!" oder soetwas auf deine, YT Profil schreiben



_mm....weis nich wer das is aber er muss mich auf buffed kennen _


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mm....weis nich wer das is aber er muss mich auf buffed kennen _






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2010)

morgen ihr trantüten^^


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mm....weis nich wer das is aber er muss mich auf buffed kennen _



wir holen detektiv conan


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> wir holen detektiv conan



er hats nicht gecheckt...


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> er hats nicht gecheckt...



ich auch nicht :<


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich auch nicht :<



woher....  sollte...   ich...  wissen...  was... er... ueberhaupt...  meint...  und...   was...   gesagt... wurde?...  Doch...   wohl...   nicht...   weil...   ich...   es ...     geschrieben...     habe   ?


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Das BAnd wird immer stärker ... denn ich zihe in deine Nähe
> 
> 
> mooooin mano
> ...



_LAUF LACHMANN LAUF!!_


----------



## jolk (2. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> woher sollte ich wissen was er ueberhaupt meint und was gesagt wurde? Doch wohl nicht weil ich es geschrieben habe ?



hättest es vllt auch nur lesen können...


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Das BAnd wird immer stärker ... denn ich zihe in deine Nähe



ach lekraan &#9829;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ach lekraan &#9829;
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Und ich eventuel in 5 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

Na endlich... Versandbestätigung!


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Na endlich... Versandbestätigung!


_
Gluckwünsch :3

Was hats dne schones bestellt
_


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Und ich eventuel in 5 Jahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so viele buffis bei mir Q_Q
das ist so schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

_KNIET NIEDER VOR DIESER GÖTTLICHEN MACHT DER LEGENDEN!!!!
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DqLVfxM-NE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> so viele buffis bei mir Q_Q
> das ist so schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und bei mir hats keinen einzigen in der nähe... *schluchtz*


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und bei mir hats keinen einzigen in der nähe... *schluchtz*



zieh halt zu mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und bei mir hats keinen einzigen in der nähe... *schluchtz*



wo bissen du


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> zieh halt zu mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Los!!
_
Alle ziehen zu Lachmann in die Nahe er bezahlt_


----------



## jolk (2. Februar 2010)

wer wäre dabei wenn wir in den nächsten wochen nochmal ein wc3 abend machen? 
nur besser organisiert bzw mit mehr als beim letzten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn welche lust hätten würde ich den thread ausgraben und wiederbeleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Gluckwünsch :3
> 
> Was hats dne schones bestellt
> _



Mass Effect 1 für die Box, hatte es nur aufn PC und die Standardstory weicht doch von dem ab was ich damals gemacht hatte und das nervt!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> zieh halt zu mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo wohnste eig nochmal
Gladbach oder so wa ?


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> wo bissen du



schweiz.. nähe zürich wohne ich


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Los!!
> _
> Alle ziehen zu Lachmann in die Nahe er bezahlt_



und ich krieg mein geld von kronas!


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mass Effect 1 für die Box, hatte es nur aufn PC und die Standardstory weicht doch von dem ab was ich damals gemacht hatte und das nervt!



_Denke du springt den UPS Typen an wie n Tolwutiger Köter wen das packet ankommt ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> wo wohnste eig nochmal
> Gladbach oder so wa ?



rischtisch


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und ich krieg mein geld von kronas!



kommt alle in das nebenkaff eines nebenkaffs einen nebenkaffs von münster!
(die einwohnerzahl wird sich verdoppeln! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ol@f (2. Februar 2010)

abend.


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> rischtisch



_@ Lekraan _


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> kommt alle in das nebenkaff eines nebenkaffs einen nebenkaffs von münster!
> (die einwohnerzahl wird sich verdoppeln!
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wie machst du das Herz?
> <3



alt+ziffernblock 3


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> kommt alle in das nebenkaff eines nebenkaffs einen nebenkaffs von münster!
> (die einwohnerzahl wird sich verdoppeln!
> 
> 
> ...



_Kronas-Land 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Denke du springt den UPS Typen an wie n Tolwutiger Köter wen das packet ankommt ^^_



UPS? DHL... außerdem bin ich morgen (falls es morgen kommen sollte!) fast den ganzen Tag in der Uni (hoffentlich!) und der Typ schmeißts wahrscheinlich eh in den Briefkasten ^^


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kronas-Land
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



&#9829; :O

nee westbevern vadrup

Münster > Telgte > Westbevern Dorf > Westbevern Vadrup :<


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> UPS? DHL... außerdem bin ich morgen (falls es morgen kommen sollte!) fast den ganzen Tag in der Uni (hoffentlich!) und der Typ schmeißts wahrscheinlich eh in den Briefkasten ^^



_Bei uns is es immer UPS 

Hatten auch ma Fed Ex _


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bei uns is es immer UPS
> 
> Hatten auch ma Fed Ex _



Fed Ex ist gut, UPS stinkt...

aber wir haben noch gemütlichen DHL "Service" anders wären mir die Versandkosten auch zu hoch xD


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

_
Was heisst ubersetzt dein User Titel ?? ich weis es aber den ganzen teil verstehe ich nich_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

Drawn Together sooo geil.
Tooth wird von Indern vergöttert.
Inder:
Ihr habt schon mit 9 Millionen aus unserer Stadt gevögelt. Das sind fast 0.02 Prozent der Bevölkerung unserer Stadt!


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Was heisst ubersetzt dein User Titel ?? ich weis es aber den ganzen teil verstehe ich nich_



g*tts eigene anti-hurensohn maschine!
macht doch sinn :O


----------



## mookuh (2. Februar 2010)

abend


----------



## nemø (2. Februar 2010)

man , man, man, ich warte auf mein geld, ich krieg noch mein januargehalt.....


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

_Game One <3

So geil ^^_


----------



## mookuh (2. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Game One <3
> 
> So geil ^^_



um was gehts n da grad?


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> um was gehts n da grad?



_Wie immer Sinloser abgrundtiefer scheiss ^^_


----------



## mookuh (2. Februar 2010)

*Evyl Froztbytten Jvlyan ov the Nord wo bist du?
*


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wie immer Sinloser abgrundtiefer scheiss ^^_



is ne wiederholung


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> is ne wiederholung


_
Trotzdem ^^_


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> g*tts eigene anti-hurensohn maschine!
> macht doch sinn :O



Zitat aus Halo 1, Intro auf der Pillar of Autumn, von Johnson über Halo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

Rexo, haste eig Jak X gespielt... wie fandest dus so?


Spoiler



Daxters geile Sprüche, z.B. zu Razer: Seine stylischen Klamotten sehen irgendwie sexy aus.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> *Evyl Froztbytten Jvlyan ov the Nord wo bist du?
> *



unter umständen im NS


----------



## mookuh (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> unter umständen im NS



eig wollt ich nur den namen posten den find ich toll :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> eig wollt ich nur den namen posten den find ich toll :>




find ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da is nurn fehler drin :O
müsste eigentlich ov the north heißen Q_Q


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Rexo, haste eig Jak X gespielt... wie fandest dus so?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



_Jak-X hab ich nie gespielt werde es aber mal nachhohlen Daxteris epic

Dieser Wörtwitz und wortgewandheit in diesem Knaul sind epic ^^ in Jak X hat er ne Hose oder?_


----------



## mookuh (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> find ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann hop hop änder es


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jak-X hab ich nie gespielt werde es aber mal nachhohlen Daxteris epic
> 
> Dieser Wörtwitz und wortgewandheit in diesem Knaul sind epic ^^ in Jak X hat er ne Hose oder?_



Musst unbedint spielen. Story geil, Zwischensequenzen kurz gehalten.
Geiles Gefühl, wenn man den ersten 1m vorm Ziel wegobmbt und noch erster wird!


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Musst unbedint spielen. Story geil, Zwischensequenzen kurz gehalten.
> Geiles Gefühl, wenn man den ersten 1m vorm Ziel wegobmbt und noch erster wird!


_
Hast eigentlich die anderen 3 Teile des games gezockt??


Weil das is ja nur n Spoiler was zwischen2-3 passiert is_


----------



## Ragebar (2. Februar 2010)

N24? naja Dmax wtf!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> dann hop hop änder es



im juli erst wieder xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Hast eigentlich die anderen 3 Teile des games gezockt??
> 
> 
> Weil das is ja nur n Spoiler was zwischen2-3 passiert is_



Ne nur Jak x gezockt.
Ja, es bezieht sich auf nen Teil davor, wo er einen zum verrecken zurücklässt.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

und hat unser sherlock holmes endlich kombiniert?


----------



## mookuh (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> im juli erst wieder xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 The dark evyl mookvh ov the north


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ne nur Jak x gezockt.
> Ja, es bezieht sich auf nen Teil davor, wo er einen zum verrecken zurücklässt.


_
Die jak reihe is aber genial du musst dringend ma die anderen 3 spielen Daxter fur PsP is auch geil _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> The dark evyl mookvh ov the north



Und nicht zu vergessen: Alkopopsteuer.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> The dark evyl mookvh ov the north



The Dark Evyl Grym Froztbytten Moohkvh ov the North


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dxCPCteWZqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_xD MSI sind so abgefahren _


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2010)

http://playit.ch/online-spiele/geschick-reaktion/geschick-reaktion/moth-killer/1140

oh das ist niedlich :<


----------



## mookuh (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> The Dark Evyl Grym Froztbytten Moohkvh ov the North



yeah


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



ach ignorieren sie mich jetzt mr Bad Daxter -.-


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ach ignorieren sie mich jetzt mr Bad Daxter -.-



_Ja _:/


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Februar 2010)

so meine herren ich ghe mal pennen gn8


----------



## mookuh (2. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so meine herren ich ghe mal pennen gn8



nacht

ich bin dann auch ma weg


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

wir die elite halten länger aus!


----------



## mookuh (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Weichei!



sagt der von lachmann leer getrunkene ex-bierkasten


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Schon!
> 
> 
> Wirf mir die alten GEschichten mit Lachmann nicht vor! Da lief nie was zwischen uns! Er hat mich nicht ganz alleine getrunken!!!
> ...



ich hab nurmal kurz dran genippt :x


----------



## mookuh (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wir die elite halten länger aus!



nachdem ich kronas in ein skype gespräch gezogn hat meint ein freund nun im nachtschwärmer trifft sich der Abschaum der kompletten deutschsprachigen Welt



Lekraan schrieb:


> Schon!
> 
> 
> Wirf mir die alten GEschichten mit Lachmann nicht vor! Da lief nie was zwischen uns! Er hat mich nicht ganz alleine getrunken!!!
> ...



LÜGE!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wir die elite halten länger aus!



Ausgerichtet mit einer Tastatur, kämpft die NS Elitetruppe gegen die Mods und kämpfen für eine Anarchie in dem geheiligten NS Land.
Mit der 2 Finger Technik und gewählter Wortwahl schaltet die Elite das System kurz mit absolutem sinnfreien Gespamme bis tief in die Nacht hinein.


Der typische Nachtschwärmer ist im Shnitt 15, hat 0,4 Geschwister, 22,3 Pickel im Gesicht und heißt Lachmann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Danach war die häfte des Bierkastens weg -.-




tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der typische Nachtschwärmer ist im Shnitt 15, hat 0,4 Geschwister, 22,3 Pickel im Gesicht und heißt Lachmann.



immer diese durchschnitts werte <_<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Stimmt eh nicht ... denn ich bin 16
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast die Pickel und die 0.4 Geschwister net dementiert...
Du hast deinem Bruder/Schwester den Oberkörper abgerissen du Mörder?!


----------



## Ragebar (2. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oh man wie gern wär ich da jetzt gerade Zam, einfach mal alles zu Kleinholz schlagen.


----------



## Ragebar (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ololol ... könnte auf mich zutreffen, nur nicht mit ZAM, sondern mit ein paar oModeratoren *gG*



welchen?^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hast du Geschwister?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einzelkind inc.
Ich dürfte aber paar Halbgeschwister haben, die ich noch nie gesehen hab.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sei glücklich .... aber ich könnts mir auch nicht mehr ohne vorstellen ... auch wenn mein kleiner Bruder ein Ars**loch ist xD



So ne Frage als Einzelkind:
Also, ich kann relativ du wießt shcon frei machen wo ich will.
Wie macht man das mit Geschwistern XD.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So ne Frage als Einzelkind:
> Also, ich kann relativ du wießt shcon frei machen wo ich will.
> Wie macht man das mit Geschwistern XD.



du kackst einfach so ins haus? o_O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du kackst einfach so ins haus? o_O



Ne.. ich kack ins Klo... Natürlich kack ich einfach so ins Haus!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ne.. ich kack ins Klo... Natürlich kack ich einfach so ins Haus!



ok, das ist ja auch normal, wollte nur mal nachfragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Öööhmm ... ich hab's nicht so nötig wie so manch anderer ... von dem her .. keine Ahnung



Andere, wie z.B. Kronas, machen es 10 mal am Tag, du nur 5 mal? xD

Btw:
Huldigt den neuen Metal-Fürsten!


----------



## nemø (2. Februar 2010)

Hmm, also ich als einzelkind kann dazu nur so viel sagen...ne , aknn ich ja nicht... egal, ich denke, da muss man gucken, das möglcihst wenig geschwister da sidn und/oder abschließen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Andere, wie z.B. Kronas, machen es 10 mal am Tag, du nur 5 mal? xD
> 
> Btw:
> Huldigt den neuen Metal-Fürsten!



Heil dem Metal Fürsten!


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ne ... Würds auch locker Wochen und Monate schaffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och, nicht nur du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Kronas 10 mal am Tag? Uha .. xD
> 
> Ne ... Würds auch locker Wochen und Monate schaffen
> 
> ...



Nach 1 Woche kommen die feuchten Träume und dein Bett is nass.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nach 1 Woche kommen die feuchten Träume und dein Bett is nass.



da kennt sich wer aus xD


----------



## nemø (2. Februar 2010)

Hmm, ob das stimmt ?


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nach 1 Woche kommen die feuchten Träume und dein Bett is nass.



Schließe nicht von dir auf andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schließe nicht von dir auf andere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht alle Jungs haben feuchte Träume. Ungefähr die Hälfte der Jungs wird sie nie kriegen. Es ist also sehr gut möglich, dass es dir nicht widerfährt. Aber warum würdest du das auch wollen? Diese Erfahrung ist nicht so speziell. Viele Jungs merken es nicht einmal wenn es passiert. Du siehst es oft erst morgens, wenn du wach wirst und bemerkst, dass deine Unterwäsche oder das Bett nass sind.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2010)

ich sag nur so viel: sex > selbstbefriedigung^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nicht alle Jungs haben feuchte Träume. Ungefähr die Hälfte der Jungs wird sie nie kriegen. Es ist also sehr gut möglich, dass es dir nicht widerfährt. *Aber warum würdest du das auch wollen?* Diese Erfahrung ist nicht so speziell. Viele Jungs merken es nicht einmal wenn es passiert. Du siehst es oft erst morgens, wenn du wach wirst und bemerkst, dass deine Unterwäsche oder das Bett nass sind.



Wo steht diese Äußerung von mir?


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du lügst!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du lügst!!!



ne is so^^ finde ich zumindest^^


----------



## Ragebar (2. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schließe nicht von dir auf andere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum sollte er das nicht hehe ^^ wir sind doch alle gleich *hust*


----------



## nemø (2. Februar 2010)

Mein betser Freund Vladimir Agina, er lebt im Erdbeertal xD


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2010)

Ragebar schrieb:


> Warum sollte er das nicht hehe ^^ wir sind doch alle gleich *hust*



Wir Menschen sind bei weitem nicht alle gleich und das ist verdammt nochmal auch gut so


----------



## nemø (2. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir Menschen sind bei weitem nicht alle gleich und das ist verdammt nochmal auch gut so


 Sonst is aj auch alngweilig, ganz im Sinne von alle heißen Klaus, außer Jürgen, der heißt dieter


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> War doch auch nur Ironie von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



khorhiil -,-
xD


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nöö! Aber ich kenn jemanden, dem sein größtes Hobby war selbstbefriedigen ... der hats sogar hinter nem Busch auf nem Golfplatz gemacht, während ich und ein Kumpel dabei waren O.o ...



Du und Lachmann haben Khorhill dabei zugesehen, wie er ...
OMG


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Neee^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




würde aber passen xD


----------



## Lillyan (2. Februar 2010)

...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum, aber jetzt muss ich echt grad lachen xD
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht, dass ich wüsste



khorhiil=nudist!


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was los Miss Lillyan?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was los Miss Lillyan?



Nur neidisch, weil sies net kann :/.


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nur neidisch, weil sies net kann :/.



Sie hat nur andere Voraussetzungen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie hat nur andere Voraussetzungen.



wollen wir uns jetzt wirklich darüber unterhalten?


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wollen wir uns jetzt wirklich darüber unterhalten?



Warum nicht? Ist doch sonst nichts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hä?



du weißt es doch auch! das video damals! youtube! ihr wart betrunken :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Ist doch sonst nichts los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber willst du das wirklich? willst du es?!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du weißt es doch auch! das video damals! youtube! ihr wart betrunken :O



Du kennst ja au Wrestling...
Stell dir vor...
Big Show und Mark Henry vögeln miteinander!


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> aber willst du das wirklich? willst du es?!



Es geht hier doch gar nicht um das wollen. Ich habe lediglich einen Themenvorschlag eingebracht *hust hust*


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du kennst ja au Wrestling...
> Stell dir vor...
> Big Show und Mark Henry vögeln miteinander!



ist das technisch überhaupt möglich? o_O


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> 
> Dafür kann sie es um einiges länger ...
> ...



biste dir sicher?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es geht hier doch gar nicht um das wollen. Ich habe lediglich einen Themenvorschlag eingebracht *hust hust*



dann übergehen wir deinen vorschlag mal bitte ganz schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dann übergehen wir deinen vorschlag mal bitte ganz schnell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso?


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso?



keine fragen! tu es einfach!


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> keine fragen! tu es einfach!



Ich finde ja, dass der weibliche Körper durchaus einige interessante biologische Fakten aufweist *gg*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> keine fragen! tu es einfach!



Wieso locke ich immer Mods an, wenn ich mal in paar Minuten mehrere Posts mache?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, dass der weibliche Körper durchaus einige interessante biologische Fakten aufweist *gg*



ein paar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ein Paar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fixed.
Ohren grrrrr.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

Razyl möchte wohl grad das Niveau erstechen und im Fluß versenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> In der Regel schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bisher ham eher die frauen schlapp gemacht^^ ausser die eine nymphomanin da... aba das war nemmer schön Oo


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Razyl möchte wohl grad das Niveau erstechen und im Fluß versenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lieber Selor,
hier herrscht seit Wochen kein Niveau mehr.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lieber Selor,
> hier herrscht seit Wochen kein Niveau mehr.



Das meinst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das gerade du... der ultimative Verfechter der Alten Zeit und des Pseudoniveaus hier so anfängst... Verrat an der eigenen Sache nenn ich das...


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das meinst du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach weißt du... ich habe schon längst im Innern aufgegeben, dass es hier jemals wieder zu Niveau kommt, also bringt es auch nichts mehr...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach weißt du... ich habe schon längst im Innern aufgegeben, dass es hier jemals wieder zu Niveau kommt, also bringt es auch nichts mehr...



Junge, nenn irgendein ernstes Thema und ich liefer dir ne 1a Diskussion.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

bin weg :O
nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Junge, nenn irgendein ernstes Thema und ich liefer dir ne 1a Diskussion.



Demokratische Republik Kongo.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Demokratische Republik Kongo.



Was is da jez ernstes Thema?
Und ich kenn mich in Afrika gar net aus.


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Junge, nenn irgendein ernstes Thema und ich liefer dir ne 1a Diskussion.



Es muss ja nicht zwingend um ein ernstes Thema gehen... schau dir einfach die Nachtshcwärmer beitrage rund um die Zahl 2000 an...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es muss ja nicht zwingend um ein ernstes Thema gehen... schau dir einfach die Nachtshcwärmer beitrage rund um die Zahl 2000 an...


Ich diskutiere eig gerne, bloß über was.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_LANGEWEILE_


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich diskutiere eig gerne, bloß über was.



Du diskutierst gerne über etwas, hast aber kein Thema? oO


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Fusspilz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Fusspilz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast du etwa welchen?


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hast du etwa welchen?



_Nein...anderes Thema furry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nein...anderes Thema furry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pelziges Zeug ist im Winter toll.. man friert nicht so schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pelziges Zeug ist im Winter toll.. man friert nicht so schnell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Im Ernst was halten andere leute von dem furry genre das wurde mich interesieren _


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich halte nicht viel davon, aber toleriere es


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich halte nicht viel davon, aber toleriere es






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin halt net Kronas *hust*


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin halt net Kronas *hust*


_
Kronas ubertreibt es auch mit dne schlechten witzen und blöden kommentaren

p.s Hab lange keine Moderatoren mehr hier gesehen und wo is Dini abgeblieben_


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Kronas ubertreibt es auch mit dne schlechten witzen und blöden kommentaren
> 
> p.s Hab lange keine Moderatoren mehr hier gesehen und wo is Dini abgeblieben_



Lilly ist auch ein Moderator und war vorhin da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und k.A wo Dini hin ist =( Armes Dini...


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lilly ist auch ein Moderator und war vorhin da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Dini is bestimmt dran mit dem strohm erzeugen fur den server mit nem laufrad_


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cNAdtkSjSps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Dini is bestimmt dran mit dem strohm erzeugen fur den server mit nem laufrad_



OMG, die arme Dini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich geh dann auch mal schlafen... Gute Nacht Rexo, schlaf gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> OMG, die arme Dini
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gn8 Razyl


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



_Pfui Techno _


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Pfui Techno _



industrial um genau zu sein^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1FtDonMinP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






hier falls dir was instrumentales mehr zusagt^^


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2010)

Nightswarmers died off? :<


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das ´ne Bildungslücke wenn man damit spontan nichts anfangen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ist das ´ne Bildungslücke wenn man damit spontan nichts anfangen kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist wie Manga/Anime
Nur mit Tieren, die menschliche Körper haben (Bis auf die Tatsache, dass sie mit Fell bedeckt sind)
Bin mal auf Hentai davon gestoßen 
-brrrrrrrrr-


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ist wie Manga/Anime
> Nur mit Tieren, die menschliche Körper haben (Bis auf die Tatsache, dass sie mit Fell bedeckt sind)
> Bin mal auf Hentai davon gestoßen
> -brrrrrrrrr-


_
Es gibt keine furry Hentais -.- 

Furry´s haben im Ami land n extrem merkwurdigen ruf hab ich gerade rausgefunden :/


@Sascha_Bo
Furry´s sind offt Antrohmorphe Tiere oder werden immer so gezeichnet

Gibt ne seite wo man Prima extrem gute Bilder sehen kanne 

Klick mich

Gibt viele Extrem Gute Kunstler

Meine Favoriten sind und bleiben aber 

-Blotch
-Fluke
-Macroceli



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Niedlich <3_


----------



## Sin (3. Februar 2010)

Gibt schon kranke Seiten im Internet... und ich muss auch alles anklicken was ihr postet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Gibt schon kranke Seiten im Internet... und ich muss auch alles anklicken was ihr postet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
Herlich gesagt hab ich keine ahnung wo von du sprichst :/

Die Links sind immer so das man sie nich verlinken kanne _


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Februar 2010)

moorgen xD

kann nich pennen ~_~


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Wilkommen im CLub_


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Februar 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH WIESO ist heute Mittwoch?

und grade heute gibts extended maintenance 	-.-
von 3 bis 11 xD


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Du magst also AVGN :3

Der Typ is genial wie kanne ein menshc so viel crap games haben ^^_


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Februar 2010)

joo bin ja selber NES Fan und von daher kann ich ihn verstehen, wenn ich selbst auch nich so ne riesige Sammlung mein eigen nennen darf ^^


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> joo bin ja selber NES Fan und von daher kann ich ihn verstehen, wenn ich selbst auch nich so ne riesige Sammlung mein eigen nennen darf ^^



_Ich hab auch viele retro games die passen aber alle auf ne 4 Gigabytle DvD_


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

@ Rexo

Ich halte nicht viel davon, toleriere es eigentlich, lasse aber keine gelegenheit aus nen doofen witz darueber zu machen, der nur meiner eigenen belustigung dient und kein bisschen ernst gemeint ist.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Wiso der edit :/_


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wiso der edit :/_



weil 2x aber in einem Satz toof ist.

ausserdem poste ich generell irgendetwas und denk erst dann nach. man kann ja immernoch editieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (3. Februar 2010)

nacht!


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

schlaf gut (=


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Sandy Claus xD _





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O9evkKIpO98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Februar 2010)

bwah ne orange


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

kraaaaank!


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Februar 2010)

Warum denkt bei Blizzard egtl niemand an arme Leute die um 3 Uhr aufwachen und dann halt zocken?

echt gemein

Edit:
Ich sag ma gute Nacht/ Morgen und geh ma auffs töpfchen und dann in die Schule xD


----------



## Petersburg (3. Februar 2010)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)

...Blubb


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen_


----------



## Ykon (3. Februar 2010)

Nabend :>


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2010)

Abend und so weiter...


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2010)

Nabend...

Fast meinen ersten THW-Einsatz gehabt ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

1. Gibts nen Youtube Sammelthread. 2. Haste den Thread 1000 mal eröffnet.3. Werbung für dein Video auf Youtube. Du wolltest sicher die Nacht mit Lachmann gewinnen. Tut mir Leid. Die Aktion ist rum. Wir haben ne fette Klage von dem letzten Gewinner bekommen sry...
Wollte ich zu dem Deppen schreiben, der die Videos gespammt hat. Mods sind zu schnell -.-.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Darf man eigentlich werbung fur n YT Channel machen ??_


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2010)

moin


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 1. Gibts nen Youtube Sammelthread. 2. Haste den Thread 1000 mal eröffnet.3. Werbung für dein Video auf Youtube. Du wolltest sicher die Nacht mit Lachmann gewinnen. Tut mir Leid. Die Aktion ist rum. Wir haben ne fette Klage von dem letzten Gewinner bekommen sry...



_*FAIL*_
​


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2010)

abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Darf man eigentlich werbung fur n YT Channel machen ??_



in Signatur und in NS reinposten ja. Aber keine eigenen Threads dazu.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mods sind zu schnell -.-.









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn dann in allen Lebenslagen.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
Alle Tanzen den Noxiel tanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=dMH0bHeiRNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das kommt raus wne man Noxiel Dance auf YT eingibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 1. Gibts nen Youtube Sammelthread. 2. Haste den Thread 1000 mal eröffnet.3. Werbung für dein Video auf Youtube. Du wolltest sicher die Nacht mit Lachmann gewinnen. Tut mir Leid. Die Aktion ist rum. Wir haben ne fette Klage von dem letzten Gewinner bekommen sry...
> Wollte ich zu dem Deppen schreiben, der die Videos gespammt hat. Mods sind zu schnell -.-.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du bist so toll alko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend...
> 
> Fast meinen ersten THW-Einsatz gehabt ^^



was warn los?


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Abonniert bitte Huddeldrachen <3

Will das 25 abo special sehen 

Klick mich feste_


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> was warn los?



Weiß ich nicht genau, schätze aber irgendwas wegen dem Glatteis, Busse wurden alle ins Depot gerufen, fährt nichts etc. Straßen gesperrt, überall Glatteis^^


----------



## Ykon (3. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht genau, schätze aber irgendwas wegen dem Glatteis, Busse wurden alle ins Depot gerufen, fährt nichts etc. Straßen gesperrt, überall Glatteis^^



Apokalypse now


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht genau, schätze aber irgendwas wegen dem Glatteis, Busse wurden alle ins Depot gerufen, fährt nichts etc. Straßen gesperrt, überall Glatteis^^



^^ tja bei uns fährt der Radlader grad ab und zu räumen sonst ist nichts los


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_ALko lust n bissel uber Jak and Daxter zu Quatschen mir is langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _ALko lust n bissel uber Jak and Daxter zu Quatschen mir is langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Später... komm um 10 wieder.
Aber dann gern.
Daxter zu Razer in Jak X:
Seine seltsam stylischen Klamotten sind irgendwie sexy!


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> ^^ tja bei uns fährt der Radlader grad ab und zu räumen sonst ist nichts los



Auch beim THW?


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Später... komm um 10 wieder.
> Aber dann gern.
> Daxter zu Razer in Jak X:
> *Seine seltsam stylischen Klamotten sind irgendwie sexy!*



Er steht auf Furrys!


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Später... komm um 10 wieder.
> Aber dann gern.
> Daxter zu Razer in Jak X:
> Seine seltsam stylischen Klamotten sind irgendwie sexy!



_xD_


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Auch beim THW?



Jo zur Zeit noch Jugend, entweder dieses oder nächstes Jahr Grundausbildung
mein Bruder ist bei den Aktiven..


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Jo zur Zeit noch Jugend, entweder dieses oder nächstes Jahr Grundausbildung
> mein Bruder ist bei den Aktiven..



Ha! ^^
Nunja... wäre jemand zu mir durchgekommen wäre ich jetzt eh nicht hier sondern mit unterwegs... aber niemand kam durch und kein Auto hat angehalten um mich mitzunehmen und zu Fuß ist es zu weit, wobei ich eh den Fußweg nicht weiß *gg*


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ha! ^^
> Nunja... wäre jemand zu mir durchgekommen wäre ich jetzt eh nicht hier sondern mit unterwegs... aber niemand kam durch und kein Auto hat angehalten um mich mitzunehmen und zu Fuß ist es zu weit, wobei ich eh den Fußweg nicht weiß *gg*



Tja da passiert einmal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2010)

War mir aber schon fast klar, die letzte Zeit auch in der Uni, ich lauf hin und alles fällt aus (heute ausnahmsweise nicht) und dann jetzt das... ^^ Dauernd lauf ich umsonst in der Gegend herum.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Bin da, bin da! Wer hat mich vermisst?



<--


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2010)

Nabend


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sonst niemand? :<
> 
> Bin grad am Kartone einpacken ... für den großen Umzug :>
> Lachmann, ich komme!!!



wo genau ziehste nochmal hin?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sonst niemand? :<
> 
> Bin grad am Kartone einpacken ... für den großen Umzug :>
> Lachmann, ich komme!!!



juhuuuu :O
lekraan is in da house!


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

Aben Leutz


Da ich ja jetzt ein hardcore travian freak bin muss ich mir fast jeden Tag den wecker auf ca 2-3 uhr stellen, da irgenjemand sein Glueck bei mir versucht^^ (Und den Tod findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Das WILDen schaff ich einfach nicht, versuchs aber weiter...was ist bei euch so?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Bis dahin bist ja dann 16
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




perversling! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> wo genau ziehste nochmal hin?


Zu Lachmann in den Keller.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> NRW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das hab sogar ich mitbekommen
deswegen hab ich auch genau gefragt^^


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> perversling!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust* musst du sagen *hust*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

Da wär ich wieder.^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich dachte an Disco und legal Alkohol!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat jmd. Alko gerufen?
*auf dem Tisch tanz*


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Zu Lachmann in den Keller.



diesmal hab ichs mir sogar verkneift...


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *hust* musst du sagen *hust*



ja, muss ich sagen


Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich dachte an Disco und legal Alkohol!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Der verhaut mich dann jeden Abend im Keller fetisch mit ner Lederpeitsche ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muahaha Monschau war ich schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Voll das mittelalterliche Städtchen^^
Ich wohn in der Nähe von Köln


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Der verhaut mich dann jeden Abend im Keller fetisch mit ner Lederpeitsche ...


was dich ja nicht mehr stoeren sollte, da du nicht mehr so ganz am leben waerst (Lachmanns bedienung an seine ...partner)


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Muahaha Monschau war ich schonmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mittelalterliche städte ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KÖLN?!
DEEEER FEIND!!111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> was dich ja nicht mehr stoeren sollte, da du nicht mehr so ganz am leben waerst (Lachmanns bedienung an seine ...partner)



Erinnert mich an Drawn Together, wo Clara Woilknoil vergiftet hat mit Abflussreiniger um gelobt zu werden, wenn sie sich um Woilknoil dann kümmert.
Am Schluss:
Die Ärzte haben gesagt, dass ich in 2 Jahren wieder 60 Prozent meiner Bewegungsfreiheit habe. Und ich kann vllt. wieder Tanzen!
Clara: Du wirst nie wieder Tanzen können!
Ich weiß!
SOOOOOOO Hammer.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ist Köln nicht die Stadt der warmen Brüder?



jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mittelalterliche städte ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ey ich habs bis jetzt auch mit dir ausgehalten obwohl ich wusste das du gladbacher bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und solang hier keiner aus d-dorf kommt werde ich mich auch im zaum halten

und ich war nur als touri da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die 6ten klassen meiner schule fahren da immer hin
also wenn du son paar stöpsel siehst hau denen mal ordentlich eine rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was ich schei*e finde ist, wir in BAyern mussten heute in die Schule -.-'




in bw auch :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ey ich habs bis jetzt auch mit dir ausgehalten obwohl ich wusste das du gladbacher bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wird ja immer schöner hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erst kölner, dann bayern ... bleibt nurnoch 1 hoffenheimer xD
wird erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Wo is Dini und Firun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wo is Dini und Firun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tod.
So über Jak und Daxter.
Fang mal an!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2010)

ich war einmal in köln und woha... die sind da echt was wärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ist Köln nicht die Stadt der warmen Brüder?



na also ist auch was für euch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja und klar kannst du das
das sind ja knapp 25 12 jährige
darfste mal raidboss spielen


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Das is n geiler game Trailer xD _





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HYZjVkwHdgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> na also ist auch was für euch dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ihr wisst nicht was euch erwartet! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> in bw auch :/


Ich habe Ferien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rexo schrieb:


> _Wo is Dini und Firun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dini war wirklich lange nicht mehr da.


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ICh kann doch als dann 17 jähriger keine 12 jährigen verkloppen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch kannst du



überall der scheiß schneematsch


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tod.
> So über Jak und Daxter.
> Fang mal an!


_
NOIN''Bad Slow motion''

Ich find Daxter is der geilste chr in allen games ^^_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ihr wisst nicht was euch erwartet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich stell mir grad vor wie er mit seinen plastik gleven durch die zwerge pflügt xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich stell mir grad vor wie er mit seinen plastik gleven durch die zwerge pflügt xD



plasktik? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> NOIN''Bad Slow motion''
> 
> Ich find Daxter is der geilste chr in allen games ^^_



Vor 2 Jahren hab ich den auch immer als Fahrer genommen.
Ottsel können fliiiiiiiiiiegen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> plasktik?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der wipe soll ja nich tödlich enden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> der wipe soll ja nich tödlich enden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach menno Q_Q

bin weg leute, nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Vor 2 Jahren hab ich den auch immer als Fahrer genommen.
> Ottsel können fliiiiiiiiiiegen.



_Ohne daxter wurden die Game snich ma Funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ohne daxter wurden die Game snich ma Funktionieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Spiel ist eifnach nur der Hammer kann ich sagen.
Die rennen sind so gemacht, dass wenn du letzter bist, dass du noch erster werden kannst.
Und du hängst niemals die KI ab.
Das Rennen entscheided sich immer auf den letzten Metern.
Das ist so eine geniale KI.
Und die Story is au Hammer.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist eifnach nur der Hammer kann ich sagen.
> Die rennen sind so gemacht, dass wenn du letzter bist, dass du noch erster werden kannst.
> Und du hängst niemals die KI ab.
> Das Rennen entscheided sich immer auf den letzten Metern.
> ...


_
Wird eigentlich im game gesagt wie er an die Hose kommt ?
_


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ach menno Q_Q
> 
> bin weg leute, nacht
> 
> ...



du noob die elite bleibt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Wird eigentlich im game gesagt wie er an die Hose kommt ?
> _



Ne, glaub net. Kann mich aber net mehr so genau erinnern.
Er hat sie von Anfang an an und gibt inner Bar an, wie toll er is^^.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Der spruch is epic von ihm den sagt er auch richtig oft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

OMG, die WoWler kommen in den Westen.
Wie hat man mit ner Banane in der DDR die Himmelsrichtungen bestimmen können?
Man hat auf die Mauer ne Banane gelegt und da, wo sie abgebissen wurden ist Osten.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ne, glaub net. Kann mich aber net mehr so genau erinnern.
> Er hat sie von Anfang an an und gibt inner Bar an, wie toll er is^^.



_Ich kanne mich nicht mehr dran erinern wan er die hose bekommen hatte :/_


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> OMG, die WoWler kommen in den Westen.
> Wie hat man mit ner Banane in der DDR die Himmelsrichtungen bestimmen können?
> Man hat auf die Mauer ne Banane gelegt und da, wo sie abgebissen wurden ist Osten.



_Die Ossis und die Wessis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kanne mich ma einer etwas aufklarne uber DDR :/_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

Guck dirs Intro einfach mal an:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09gxi6lctXU


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Guck dirs Intro einfach mal an:
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=09gxi6lctXU



_Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Die Ossis und die Wessis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nächstes Halbjahr gern, da krieg ich das im Geschichts-LK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten: 
Die DDR war ein sozialistischer Staat, der unter Einwirkung der Sowjetunion nach dem 2. Weltkrieg im sowjetischen Besatzungsgebiet gegründet wurde. Zunächst brach in den "linken" Schichten Westdeutschlands Begeisterung darüber aus und viele Leute zogen in die DDR. Nach einigen Jahren wurde aber klar, dass die Sowjetunion einen Teufel tat Aufbauhilfe zu leisten und die freie Meinungsäußerung eingeschränkt, weshalb bis 1961 tausende Menschen in den Westen auswanderten. Das gefiel der SED überhaupt nicht, weshalb sie eine Mauer bauten...
Und dann wurds halt "frosty" ;D


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mal weg. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=l_w6fvNbrq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



O gott xD_


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Der Hasselhof sagt er er wahre dran schuld das die mauer viel oder??_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich find die deutschen Stimmen von Jak und Daxter igendwie cooler.


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Der Hasselhof sagt er er wahre dran schuld das die mauer viel oder??_



der sagt allgemein zu viel ...


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich find die deutschen Stimmen von Jak und Daxter igendwie cooler.



_Schon ma die Französiche Stimme gehohrt ?? da willst weglaufen _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Schon ma die Französiche Stimme gehohrt ?? da willst weglaufen _



Haste auf Deutsch, Englisch oder Französich gespielt?


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Schon ma die Französiche Stimme gehohrt ?? da willst weglaufen _



ich kann kein französisch :O


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

The Annoying Orange ist so krank Oo  
Warum guck ichs eigentlich xD


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Haste auf Deutsch, Englisch oder Französich gespielt?



_

The Precursor Legancy-Französich bei Releas gekauft bekommen deshalb auf Franzosich
Renegade-Deutsch/Englisch
Jak 3 Deutsch/Englisch 
Daxter Französich/deutsch/englisch is das psp game was in den 2 jahren passiert als jak im gefangnis is_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> The Precursor Legancy-Französich bei Releas gekauft bekommen deshalb auf Franzosich
> Renegade-Deutsch/Englisch
> ...



Fehlt noch Jak X. Das Game is genial :O.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Fehlt noch Jak X. Das Game is genial :O.


_
und The Lost Frontier

weis nur noch was ich davon halten soll_


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> The Annoying Orange ist so krank Oo
> Warum guck ichs eigentlich xD



_Der Typ is allgemein Genial hats shcon alle teile geguckt ??_


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2010)

bin dann ma off bye


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> und The Lost Frontier
> 
> weis nur noch was ich davon halten soll_



Das soll scheiße sein. Mit Flugzeugen wtf.
Jak X ein Tipp:
Mach 2 Speicherstände immer, weil manchmal passiert es (bei mir nicht) dass sich der Speicherstand löscht.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Der Typ is allgemein Genial hats shcon alle teile geguckt ??_



der ist NICHT genial, grenzdebil trifft auf seine Videos eher zu -.-


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> der ist NICHT genial, grenzdebil trifft auf seine Videos eher zu -.-


_
eventuel die hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OEmsgMOcS-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f_Tlq8gRbls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (3. Februar 2010)

LANGWEILER!!! alles LANGWEILER sach ich euch!....wähh morgen mittag bekomm ich Nägel ins schienbein gehämmert-.-


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2010)

Hab ich eigentlich heute schon Guten Abend gesagt? o_O


----------



## Edou (3. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich eigentlich heute schon Guten Abend gesagt? o_O



ka


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ka



Von was hast DU überhaupt eine Ahnung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Von was hast DU überhaupt eine Ahnung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von vielem!


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Von vielem!



Zum Beispiel vom Wrestling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel vom Wrestling
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau =)


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Genau =)



Das einzige Themengebiet, wo er sich vollkommen auskennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das einzige Themengebiet, wo er sich vollkommen auskennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö (und komm jetzt nich mit miley!!!!!!!)


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Nö (und komm jetzt nich mit miley!!!!!!!)



Naja, stimmt -- Miley Cyrus und ihre ganze Familie. Britney Spears und ihre ganze Familie...


----------



## Edou (3. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, stimmt -- Miley Cyrus und ihre ganze Familie. Britney Spears und ihre ganze Familie...



Britney Oo..Never Oo...
Miley..naja....halbwegs..
ansonsten..Wrestling,Englisch,Deutsch(wenn ich will :O),Geschichte(auch nur wenn ich will) usw

Oke,Ich geh Penn0rn! see ya T0m0rr0w!..wobei...eig erst freitag!...ausser icha rf morgen abend scho heim!


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Britney Oo..Never Oo...
> Miley..naja....halbwegs..
> ansonsten..Wrestling,Englisch,Deutsch(wenn ich will :O),Geschichte(auch nur wenn ich will) usw



Oho, Edou ist ein kleines Genie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oho, Edou ist ein kleines Genie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ich WILL...aber ich lasse es hier vieel zu selten zeigen..:naja....wenn schon so wenig niveau hier is (lachmann!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)muss ich mich nich sonderlich anstrengen in "hinauf" zu bringen vorallem da du,und ich..LoD..usw es nicht schaffen...dafür sind die in der "überzahl" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Wenn ich WILL...aber ich lasse es hier vieel zu selten zeigen..:naja....wenn schon so wenig niveau hier is (lachmann!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir könnten alles schaffen... mit Brille würde das gehen


----------



## Edou (3. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir könnten alles schaffen... mit Brille würde das gehen



Brille


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...Nur wo ist er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wahrscheinlich gerade in seinem Bett und schläft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boah -- was war das denn Buffed? <<


----------



## Rexo (4. Februar 2010)

_WB NS!!

''Nachtschwarmer umarmt''_


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2010)

*reinschweb* moin^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *reinschweb* moin^^



Ein Manoroth -- omfg


----------



## Rexo (4. Februar 2010)

Lauft um euer leben


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2010)

Da eh nichts mehr los ist: Gute Nacht euch zusammen =)


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Februar 2010)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (4. Februar 2010)

abend

oO wtf http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/141272-behaarte-muschi-1111/


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Februar 2010)

Paket noch nicht da -.- Hoffe das es morgen kommt...


----------



## mookuh (4. Februar 2010)

so wen jigsaw seine sig bleibt beschwer ich mich^^


----------



## Petersburg (4. Februar 2010)

(~-.-)~ Nicht Aloha ~(-.-~)

Warum hab ich nur das gefühl das eh niemand meine Posts liest?


----------



## Rexo (4. Februar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen 

Hab heute riesen pesch-.-_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> so wen jigsaw seine sig bleibt beschwer ich mich^^



Why?


----------



## mookuh (4. Februar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> (~-.-)~ Nicht Aloha ~(-.-~)
> 
> Warum hab ich nur das gefühl das eh niemand meine Posts liest?



ich lese alles 	warum sagst du mir nicht hallo?



Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> Hab heute riesen pesch-.-_



was los?



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Why?



weil meine kronas zitate auch weg sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. Februar 2010)

_Hat eventuel irgent einer eine leise ahnung was mit Lachi los ist ??
@Moo Mir sind heute 2 Glas Flaschen Zerbrochen die ich erst heute Mittag kaufne wahr und noch vershclossen wahren -.- auf dne flaschen is pfand rauf gewesen und mein Ganze Zimmer is voll mit SPlittern -.-
_


----------



## mookuh (4. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hat eventuel irgent einer eine leise ahnung was mit Lachi los ist ??
> @Peter Mir sind heute 2 Glas Flaschen Zerbrochen die ich erst heute Mittag kaufne wahr und noch vershclossen wahren -.- auf dne flaschen is pfand rauf gewesen und mein Ganze Zimmer is voll mit SPlittern -.-
> _



Also in SchülerVZ ist Lachi

habt ihr mit ihm was böses gemacht?


----------



## Rexo (4. Februar 2010)

_Keine Ahnung mache mir etwas sorgen um ihn _


----------



## mookuh (4. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Keine Ahnung mache mir etwas sorgen um ihn _



frag ihn doch mal in icq..


----------



## Rexo (4. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> frag ihn doch mal in icq..



_Keine Chance der sagt nix habs schon versucht_


----------



## mookuh (4. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Keine Chance der sagt nix habs schon versucht_



:O aaaah


----------



## dragon1 (4. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rc9_U-RBSukhttp:

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Ykon (4. Februar 2010)

Wenn einem Lachmann nicht zum Lachen zumute ist, muss es was ernstes sein.


----------



## Rexo (4. Februar 2010)

_WTF_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MkX-Vnc6uL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (4. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _WTF_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic!!!!!!111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. Februar 2010)

_Ein Lachmann!

''sich ganz leise anschleicht und was fragt''_


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2010)

Hmm *schaut sich Jigsaws Signatur an*
Machst du sie bitte raus? Da steht immer noch mein Nickname...


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> HALLO! -.-



Lachmann traurig, du sauer... auweia oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Februar 2010)

Omg, jeder der gefragt hat, wies Lachmann geht is grad aus dem Thread raus. Omg, sie wurden getötet! *ausm Fenster spring*
Oh, da sind sie wieder *Oberteil abklopfen sich wieder hinsetz*


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wieso? Was ist mit LAchmann?



Der ist traurig, krank oder was auch immer und redet nemmer mit uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der ist traurig, krank oder was auch immer und redet nemmer mit uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vllt hat er ja Schreibsperre^^.


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Vllt hat er ja Schreibsperre^^.



Schreibsperre im ICQ? o_O


----------



## dragon1 (4. Februar 2010)

Terry pratcher ist ein Gott <3 seine buecher


----------



## mookuh (4. Februar 2010)

also ich bin dann mal off
gn8

hallo und tschüss an alle die neu dazugekommen sind


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2010)

Oo
Deine Signatur Dragon1 haha xD


----------



## Edou (4. Februar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQWwO0vGu44

Aloah!!!!


----------



## dragon1 (4. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oo
> Deine Signatur Dragon1 haha xD



meinst das von Damo?
Seine Threads sinds wert, gelesen zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> meinst das von Damo?
> Seine Threads sinds wert, gelesen zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So toll find ich die net sry.


----------



## Edou (4. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So toll find ich die net sry.



Bewerft ihn mit steinen!!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Februar 2010)

Yo Leutz imah goin to bäd!


----------



## Edou (4. Februar 2010)

dödödödö!


----------



## Edou (4. Februar 2010)

nacht ihr r0xx000r...ich hoffe ich kann gscheit pennen mit dem klumpen am bein-.-


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

Pah, dann geh ich halt auch schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2010)

WEr ist mit "Schweizer" gemeint in der gewissen Signatur?


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

ups....


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Februar 2010)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Abend verehrte Nachtschwärmer und Nachschwärmerrinnen!


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

Jetzt aber


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

How much is the fish ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Februar 2010)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nabend



LACHI!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Februar 2010)

razy!!


----------



## Thoor (5. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> razy!!



LACH THE TRVE LACH!


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

Nemø !


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> LACH THE TRVE LACH!



tah fuck?


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

HOW MUCH IS THE FISH


----------



## Ykon (5. Februar 2010)

Nemo hat im Nachtschwärmer vor 9 Uhr geschrieben... das ist so, als wenn man in einer überfüllten U-Bahn einen fahren lässt - man merkt sofort, wer es war!


btw Guten Abend euch allen :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> HOW MUCH IS THE FISH



nicht genug


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

Es tut mir leid, ich hab versucht es zu löschen, es geht nicht, ich fühl mich schlecht, wirklich, ohne scheiß, weil das ist nicht cool !

Wieviel wär dir Fisch denn wert ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2010)

Turtlepower!


----------



## Edou (5. Februar 2010)

aloah!


----------



## mookuh (5. Februar 2010)

abend

hat grad wer "5 gegen Jauch" angeschaut? XD


----------



## Ykon (5. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Turtlepower!



Dein Avatar ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich weiß nurnoch, dass Dornatello (richtig geschrieben?) der Beste war. Welcher von denen war er nochmal?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Februar 2010)

Ninjapower!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@moo  Ne schau gerade Men in black :>


----------



## Skatero (5. Februar 2010)

Schon bald bin ich wieder 100% da. Endlich wieder gamen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bojx9BDpJks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Dein Avatar ist toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ninjapower!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leonardo (Blau), Donatello (Violett), Raphael (Rot) und Michelangelo (Orange) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (5. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ninjapower!



1.das sind mutierte schweine , die grün sind und n panzer haben

1. ich wusste was mit deiner sig passiert


----------



## Ykon (5. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ninjapower!



Was ist denn jetzt mit deiner Signatur passiert? 
Der Name war doch zensiert...


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Februar 2010)

so, ich bin ma wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bis später


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Februar 2010)

*hust* lassen wir das Thema Signatur lieber :>


----------



## Ykon (5. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> *hust* lassen wir das Thema Signatur lieber :>



Man kann sich ja anstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gabs denn eine Verwarnung? *g*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Man kann sich ja anstellen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lilly hielts nicht für nötig sich zu melden.


----------



## mookuh (5. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> so, ich bin ma wieder weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



noin wohin des weges?


----------



## mookuh (5. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> kA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei dir ist wenigstens noch der name und ein herzchen da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei mir war gar nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> bei dir ist wenigstens noch der name und ein herzchen da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach der Name und das Herzchen sind von mir :>


----------



## Ykon (5. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> kA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Typisch Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich für meinen Teil fand die Signatur super. Vorallem die "überarbeitete" Version. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vpdqzX_XoiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


!!!!


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ach der Name und das Herzchen sind von mir :>


Und woher willst du wissen, dass es Lilly war? Das kann genauso Carcha, Nox oder sonst wer gewesen sein...



Ykon schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil fand die Signatur super. Vorallem die "überarbeitete" Version.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich nicht, deshalb gab es auch einen Report an der fast obersten stelle =)


----------



## Rexo (5. Februar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen der Rexo is da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=H6IeASZZf1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Du siehst aus wie n Emo Clown xD soooo epic _


----------



## mookuh (5. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ach der Name und das Herzchen sind von mir :>



wer ist von euch noch dafür das mods ihren namen angeben beim sig entfernen?^^


----------



## Ykon (5. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich nicht, deshalb gab es auch einen Report an der fast obersten stelle =)



Eben deshalb war sie ja so gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

Naja nun die Sig weg und wird nicht mehr hier auftauchen...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Februar 2010)

Woher ich weiss dass sie es war? Sie war auf meinem Profil und kurz darauf war meine Sig weg. Ausserdem ist sie der einzige Mod der mein Profil besucht hat. Nach einer PM hat sich auch bestätigt dass sie es war ;D







Razyl schrieb:


> Naja nun die Sig weg und wird nicht mehr hier auftauchen...




hmmm...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## mookuh (5. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja nun die Sig weg und wird nicht mehr hier auftauchen...




wer weiß....


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> hmmm...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






mookuh schrieb:


> wer weiß....



Sollte sie das, bekommt derjenige sofort nen Report... ist doch auch kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sollte sie das, bekommt derjenige sofort nen Report... ist doch auch kein Problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und wenn sie da ist und du sie nicht siehst...? ;>



fast vergessen: 2Wochen Ferien \o/


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> und wenn sie da ist und du sie nicht siehst...? ;>



Ich werde sie sehen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich werde sie sehen...



OMG er ist David Copperfield...



oder ein Gnomenmagier...


----------



## mookuh (5. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> und wenn sie da ist und du sie nicht siehst...? ;>
> 
> 
> 
> fast vergessen: 2Wochen Ferien \o/



ich hab noch ne woche schule und dann nur 1 woche ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Ich werde sie sehen...



wer weiß....


----------



## dragon1 (5. Februar 2010)

ist hier ein Gimp-Profi anwesend?


----------



## Kronas (5. Februar 2010)

You: helloStranger: GET YOUR TITS OUT
You: i dont think so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Your conversational partner has disconnected.

keiner mag mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (5. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> keiner mag mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




pech


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> keiner mag mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt.


----------



## mookuh (5. Februar 2010)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## Rexo (5. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Stimmt.



_Er is Kronas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (5. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Er is Kronas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



alle &#9829; kronas


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> alle &#9829; kronas



Alle?!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

was stand den in den signatur 

schreibs per icq pls


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was stand den in den signatur
> 
> schreibs per icq pls



"F*** dich Schweizer" <--- so in etwa


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

Oo tja wegen rassismus gelöscht absolut verständlich also


----------



## mookuh (5. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alle?!




klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Oo tja wegen rassismus gelöscht absolut verständlich also



Nö, ich wollte, dass es gelöscht wird. Stammt ja von mir dieser Satz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

alter rassist ^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> alter rassist ^^



Nein, kein Rasissmus. Lediglich eine Meinungsverschiedenheit mit den Schweizer Jigsaw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, kein Rasissmus. Lediglich eine Meinungsverschiedenheit mit den Schweizer Jigsaw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



phät krass brontal


----------



## Kronas (5. Februar 2010)

Stranger: horny girl?
You: nope
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

ich brauch ne geschlechtsop sonst mag mich bei omegle keiner :<


----------



## mookuh (5. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> Stranger: horny girl?
> You: nope
> Your conversational partner has disconnected.
> 
> ich brauch ne geschlechtsop sonst mag mich bei omegle keiner :<



du bist doch ein horny girl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> Stranger: horny girl?
> You: nope
> Your conversational partner has disconnected.
> 
> ich brauch ne geschlechtsop sonst mag mich bei omegle keiner :<



dich mag auch sonst keiner!


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

Ich schon!

Aber ich poste auch vor 21 Uhr in den Nachtschwärmer -.-


----------



## Skatero (5. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> Stranger: horny girl?
> You: nope
> Your conversational partner has disconnected.
> 
> ich brauch ne geschlechtsop sonst mag mich bei omegle keiner :<


Oder du tust nur so.


----------



## Kronas (5. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dich mag auch sonst keiner!


You: hello

Stranger: hey

You: where are you from?

Stranger: usa

Stranger: you

You: germany

Stranger: cool, ive never had sex with a german before




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: das bild ging 30 sec lang :<


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

roflcopter!


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2010)

Sorry got confused with media 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (5. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Ich schon!
> 
> Aber ich poste auch vor 21 Uhr in den Nachtschwärmer -.-



tjaa das hab ich auch schon gemacht


Das Furry-Game


----------



## dragon1 (5. Februar 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]COWABUNGA!![/font]


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

Und wieder sidn wir bei den Ninjaturtles


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2010)

Ist auch besser so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (5. Februar 2010)

Pizzzaaaaaaa

Verabschiede mich erstma, hauda rein


----------



## Ykon (5. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Pizzzaaaaaaa



So um 10 vor 11?
 Warum nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (5. Februar 2010)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## mookuh (5. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



jo


----------



## Edou (5. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> jo



Dein zitaaaaaaaat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (5. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Dein zitaaaaaaaat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



welches? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was ist damit?


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

Wer braucht mutierte Schildkröten? o_O


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2010)

Jeder... jeder mit einem reinen Herzen und wachem Geiste...


----------



## Edou (5. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> welches?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dass was ich gesacht hab ;O


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Jeder... jeder mit einem reinen Herzen und wachem Geiste...



Du hast zuviel Alk getrunken oder? :X


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast zuviel Alk getrunken oder? :X



Nein ich habe nur keinen Sand in der Vagina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein ich habe nur keinen Sand in der Vagina
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann sind wir schonmal 2.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

aber n schlag habt ihr alle ./


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2010)

Bei dir bin ich mir da definitiv nicht sicher...

Aber da es eh bei dir häufiger vorkommt das du Sand in der Vagina hast, brauche ich hier garnicht weiter nachforschen...


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

ich grab hier mal kurz n schacht in 1000 meter tiefe um ds niveau wiederzufinden


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aber n schlag habt ihr alle ./


Du doch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Selor schrieb:


> Bei dir bin ich mir da definitiv nicht sicher...
> 
> Aber da es eh bei dir häufiger vorkommt das du Sand in der Vagina hast, brauche ich hier garnicht weiter nachforschen...



Wäre mir neu Selor


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

Wo ist meine Handcreme

ah hier

Nievau die neue Handcreme


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu Selor



Ich würds auch nicht zugeben wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mach dir aber keine Sorgen, wir sind hier ... eh unter uns...


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Wo ist meine Handcreme
> 
> ah hier
> 
> Nievau die neue Handcreme



Wird gekauft!!!!11

Btw:


> Genau. Cheat-Einträge (der erste Link) werden it 2€ vergütet, Tipps-Eintraege (der zweite) mit 5€ pro Stück. Im Monat lassen sich dadurch erfahrungsgemäß mit etwas Aufwand 200-300€ verdienen - mal etwas mehr, mal etwas weniger



Wohooo \o/


----------



## Skatero (5. Februar 2010)

So endlich bin ich zu Hause angekommen und jetzt bin ich fast zu müde um noch eine Runde LoL zu spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich würds auch nicht zugeben wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm, mir ist das immer noch neu...



Skatero schrieb:


> So endlich bin ich zu Hause angekommen und jetzt bin ich fast zu müde um noch eine Runde LoL zu spielen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nooooooooiin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Februar 2010)

da bin ich wieder und widme mich jetzt dem neuen varg album und dead space :3


----------



## Ykon (5. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> So endlich bin ich zu Hause angekommen und jetzt bin ich fast zu müde um noch eine Runde LoL zu spielen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt fragt sich, ob die Sucht die körperlichen Bedüfnisse besiegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> da bin ich wieder und widme mich jetzt dem neuen varg album und dead space :3



WB Lachi!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> da bin ich wieder und widme mich jetzt dem neuen varg album und dead space :3


dead space hät ich dir schicken können (Geschenkt) ich hasse dieses spiel :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Februar 2010)

dank danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dank danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lies was ich schrieb auf der letzten seite LIES ES!!!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dead space hät ich dir schicken können (Geschenkt) ich hasse dieses spiel :/



why?
das spiel ist doch mal richtig nett


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> why?
> das spiel ist doch mal richtig nett



crap triffts wohl eher

auf der konsole sicherlich geil aber für pc *würg*


----------



## Skatero (5. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Jetzt fragt sich, ob die Sucht die körperlichen Bedüfnisse besiegt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe fast gesagt! Ich spiel jetzt nämlich noch LoL. :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> crap triffts wohl eher
> 
> auf der konsole sicherlich geil aber für pc *würg*



ich zocks auf xbox und das ist so geil mit dem ripper diese dinger auseinander zu nehmen :3


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe fast gesagt! Ich spiel jetzt nämlich noch LoL. :>



Suchtkrüppel 


ich glaub ich geh pennen ich fühl mich so scheiße -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Suchtkrüppel
> 
> 
> ich glaub ich geh pennen ich fühl mich so scheiße -.-



nacht ^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Suchtkrüppel
> 
> 
> ich glaub ich geh pennen ich fühl mich so scheiße -.-



Gute Naaaacht LoD, Schlaf gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

jo ich geh wirklcih also gn8 leute bis morgän!


----------



## Ykon (5. Februar 2010)

Ich verschwinde auch mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen wieder Schule. :S


Gute Nacht


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Nachtschwärmer schon Ausgestorben für heute?

Schade, ich wollte mich zum ersten mal in die geheiligten Hallen wagen *ehrfürchtig verneig*


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Nachtschwärmer schon Ausgestorben für heute?
> 
> Schade, ich wollte mich zum ersten mal in die geheiligten Hallen wagen *ehrfürchtig verneig*



Der Nachtschwärmer existiert nicht mehr. Dies ist nur eine Legende... du bist hier im falschen Thread *grusel*


----------



## Skatero (6. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Nachtschwärmer schon Ausgestorben für heute?
> 
> Schade, ich wollte mich zum ersten mal in die geheiligten Hallen wagen *ehrfürchtig verneig*



Wir sind immer wach.


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

*Erschauder* es tut mir leid ehrenwerter Geist, eure Ruhe gestört zu haben, ich mache mich sofort wieder aus eurer Gruft davon *Beine in die Hand nehm*


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> *Erschauder* es tut mir leid ehrenwerter Geist, eure Ruhe gestört zu haben, ich mache mich sofort wieder aus eurer Gruft davon *Beine in die Hand nehm*



Würde das bei jeden klappen, wär der Ort wieder toll o_O


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Würde das bei jeden klappen, wär der Ort wieder toll o_O


Joa,Dass wäre toll =)


----------



## Reflox (6. Februar 2010)

Die Nacht ist lang, doch mir kann sie nichts anhaben, Muedigkeit kenne ich nicht. Schoen wieder zu Hause zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (6. Februar 2010)

Aha sind unsere ruhelosen Gesellen verschwunden ode was?


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Aha sind unsere ruhelosen Gesellen verschwunden ode was?



Nein,aber mein bein schmerzt!


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

Mhm,kay ich geh schlafen.Bis Heute Abend,Jungs/Mädels.




Spoiler



*The Lights going out and Edou is away*


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Februar 2010)

Test 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Test
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nen Pinguin *-*


----------



## Skatero (6. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nen Pinguin *-*



Das ist doch ein Haifisch.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Haifisch.



Das kann man schlecht erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. Februar 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

ola


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

abend


----------



## Nawato (6. Februar 2010)

moin


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

alles fit?


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

und wie gehts euch so?


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> alles fit?



verdammt ich war zu spät


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> und wie gehts euch so?



Och ausser dass mein bein verdammt weh tut alles kay


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Och ausser dass mein bein verdammt weh tut alles kay



was haste gemacht?


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> was haste gemacht?



Schienbein anbruch...hatte mittwoch oder doch donnerstag...ach ka grade mehr is mir auch schnuppe mein ich doch :O ne op :O


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Schienbein anbruch...hatte mittwoch oder doch donnerstag...ach ka grade mehr is mir auch schnuppe mein ich doch :O ne op :O


aua


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> aua



jo,hab nen paar schrauben im bein..sonst wärs eventuell nich richtig verheilt und durchgebrochen iwann...^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> aua


Beim RR wird er als Face returnen und während der Ref distracted ist wird er als Nr. 29 kommen und den anderen wegspearen. Dann winnt er den RR und kann bei WM headlinen.


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Beim RR wird er als Face returnen und während der Ref distracted ist wird er als Nr. 29 kommen und den anderen wegspearen. Dann winnt er den RR und kann bei WM headlinen.



ich wollt aber an Extreme Rules returnen no rulez und bash alles weg :O


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Februar 2010)

Brrrrr ich hab wieder meine "Alles ist langweilig, gebt mir neue Spiele!!!" Phase..... echt zum kotzen.


naja ich sach ma Gutn Abend ^^


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Brrrrr ich hab wieder meine "Alles ist langweilig, gebt mir neue Spiele!!!" Phase..... echt zum kotzen.
> 
> 
> naja ich sach ma Gutn Abend ^^



kenn ich^^

ich hab mir dagegen für die xbox endlich GTA IV TLAD und TBOGT geholt =)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Brrrrr ich hab wieder meine "Alles ist langweilig, gebt mir neue Spiele!!!" Phase..... echt zum kotzen.
> 
> 
> naja ich sach ma Gutn Abend ^^



Dann musste mal nen Heel Turn machen, dann wird dein Charakter wieder interessanter!


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Februar 2010)

jetzt hab ich was gefunden ^^
ich pack ma mein Steam wieder aus und zock ne runde CSS xD


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dann musste mal nen Heel Turn machen, dann wird dein Charakter wieder interessanter!



oder face turn jenachdem was er war


css...ok heelturn


----------



## Skatero (6. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich was gefunden ^^
> ich pack ma mein Steam wieder aus und zock ne runde CSS xD



Oder du würdest einfach mit uns LoL spielen und dein Cybers*x Special weglassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oder du würdest einfach mit uns LoL spielen und dein Cybers*x Special weglassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wäre sicher ne gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oder du würdest einfach mit uns LoL spielen und dein Cybers*x Special weglassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wäre aber total gegen sein Gimmick... und er muss im Kayfabe bleiben!


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

wollte nicht irgendwer nawato flamen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> wollte nicht irgendwer nawato flamen?



Ohhh, startet ne Fehde.
Wie wurde sie denn gebookt? Wird es ein Wm Match geben?


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

oder spielen die jtzt alle lol?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> oder spielen die jtzt alle lol?



Die sind dann wohl auf Houseshows. Die Tapings fürs nächste SD starten ja erst am Dienstag.


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Blaaablaaablaaa



miau miau?


----------



## Rexo (6. Februar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen_


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die sind dann wohl auf Houseshows. Die Tapings fürs nächste SD starten ja erst am Dienstag.



jop


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen_



abend


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2010)

So nun auch von meiner Seite: Guten Abend


----------



## Nawato (6. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen_



Moin Rexo ^^


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So nun auch von meiner Seite: Guten Abend



moin rexo,moin razyl =)


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So nun auch von meiner Seite: Guten Abend



argh doppelpost-.-


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> argh doppelpost-.-



f-f-f-fail!


----------



## Rexo (6. Februar 2010)

_Mir is langweilig_


----------



## Nawato (6. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is langweilig_



Dann mach iwas ^^


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is langweilig_



nicht nur dir


----------



## Rexo (6. Februar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Dann mach iwas ^^


_
Ich weis abe rnich was Halo´s fur alle Bayonetta Waffen zu farmen hab ich keinen bock immer und immer das selbe lv zu wiederhohlen und weiter spielen in Bayonetta schwer habe ich auch keinen bock da mein hass lv kommt wo ich 15min min na blöden rakete umherfliege_


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Ich weis abe rnich was Halo´s fur alle Bayonetta Waffen zu farmen hab ich keinen bock immer und immer das selbe lv zu wiederhohlen und weiter spielen in Bayonetta schwer habe ich auch keinen bock da mein hass lv kommt wo ich 15min min na blöden rakete umherfliege_



dann spiel bayonetta


----------



## Rexo (6. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> dann spiel bayonetta


_
emm...nein





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=PJqYcQS6Dtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Arme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rexo (6. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Blaablaablaa







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lsRGwGsZQyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

rööööööööööööööööööööööö - blablablubberblaaaaa^^


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> rööööööööööööööööööööööö - blablablubberblaaaaa^^



*flame* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. Februar 2010)

_Ihr seit ode macht was_


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> *flame*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Feuer,feueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer!


----------



## Nawato (6. Februar 2010)

Is ja super viel los hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

/dance


los tanzt mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. Februar 2010)

mm..ich bringe ma etwas neues hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
FRANZÖSICHE MUSIK!!! DAS IS FEIER MUSIK !!!!


**Dance**_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2gRSTofDsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> /dance
> 
> 
> los tanzt mit
> ...


/tar Mookuh
/dance
*Ihr Tanzt mit Mookuh*




Rexo schrieb:


> mm..ich bringe ma etwas neues hier rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Shut up the fuck you must!


----------



## Rexo (6. Februar 2010)

_Kniet nieder und brennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WtrUPQgNi1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

ich kann kein französisch
nur latein, english und deutsch

daher





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-8HXY45jZOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

moo &#8206;(22:50):schreib ma was im ns

moo, Anmerkung:

brainafk
Edou &#8206;(22:50):brainafk sry kann nich xP kay


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> moo &#8206;(22:50):schreib ma was im ns
> 
> moo, Anmerkung:
> 
> ...



pech du hast was geschrieben


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> pech du hast was geschrieben



Deswegen stand ja dass kay dabei du hannes!


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

IN DECKUNG

Nawato muss kotzen :>




@Kronas DU HAST NICHTS GESEHEN°^^


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Birnensaft ist so dickflüssig ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DEIN birnen saft nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Februar 2010)

ich bin so voll ich bin so breit .... schalalalalla


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich bin so voll ich bin so breit .... schalalalalla



glückwunsch ^^


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich bin so voll ich bin so breit .... schalalalalla


<yay>



Lekraan schrieb:


> Doch .. auch



Neee,einbildung


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> glückwunsch ^^



GLÜHSTRUMPF!!!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> supi *Daumen hoch*



WENN ICH NOCH 1 MAL GOTTVERDAMMT DAUMEN HOCH (GEFÄLLT MIR) SEHE DREH ICH DURCH!!!!!!
(bin FB geschödigt... unter jedem Schwachsinn steht gefällt x y z...)


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

wo ist lachi eig?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> wo ist lachi eig?



Bei nem Kumpel...


----------



## Ykon (6. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> WENN ICH NOCH 1 MAL GOTTVERDAMMT DAUMEN HOCH (GEFÄLLT MIR) SEHE DREH ICH DURCH!!!!!!
> (bin FB geschödigt... unter jedem Schwachsinn steht gefällt x y z...)



*Daumen hoch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> *Daumen hoch*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Mit Auge Zuck* *Mit Auge Zuck* *Mit Auge Zuck*
*Auf 100 Zähl*
*2 mal gegen die Wand hauen*
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

Leerdamer!


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Mit Auge Zuck* *Mit Auge Zuck* *Mit Auge Zuck*
> *Auf 100 Zähl*
> *2 mal gegen die Wand hauen*
> Danke
> ...



xD


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Leerdamer!



käse 	

es muss nicht auf buffed stehen....


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> käse
> 
> es muss nicht auf buffed stehen....



jop!..was auch immer du meinst Oo


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2010)

Selbst schuld, wenn man sich Social Communities antut...


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Selbst schuld, wenn man sich Social Communities antut...



willst du nich auch sozial sein?


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> willst du nich auch sozial sein?



Nein -- wozu?


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein -- wozu?



Für einen sozialeren Staat


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Für einen sozialeren Staat



...


----------



## Kronas (6. Februar 2010)

ich habe grade böse sachen über 2 leute hier herausgefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich habe grade böse sachen über 2 leute hier herausgefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Böse liegt immer im Sinne des Betrachters.


----------



## mookuh (6. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich habe grade böse sachen über 2 leute hier herausgefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klappe!


----------



## Kronas (6. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> klappe!



nicht über dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. Februar 2010)

holy fucking shit

edit: pff ihr hattet 33 minuten zeit zu posten, buffed war ja nicht down oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> WENN ICH NOCH 1 MAL GOTTVERDAMMT DAUMEN HOCH (GEFÄLLT MIR) SEHE DREH ICH DURCH!!!!!!
> (bin FB geschödigt... unter jedem Schwachsinn steht gefällt x y z...)



Ich will ein "Gefällt mir nicht"-Button.

/tar Alkopopsteuer
/nerven


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> holy fucking shit
> 
> edit: pff ihr hattet 33 minuten zeit zu posten, buffed war ja nicht down oder so
> 
> ...



Böse ist es nich,aber sicherlich "peinlich"...ich will damit nix zu tun haben is deren privat leben...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo, ich betrete das erste mal Nachtschwärmerboden


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hallo, ich betrete das erste mal Nachtschwärmerboden



Das erste Mal ist immer etwas besonderes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (7. Februar 2010)

Hm, ich bin hier wohl nicht erwünscht. EIn guter grund zu bleiben. ^^

Edit: aso, war nur spaß


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das erste Mal ist immer etwas besonderes.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber tut auch meistens etwas weh.


----------



## The Paladin (7. Februar 2010)

Jaja, das erste mal ist wirklich immer was besonderes. Egal bei was


----------



## The Paladin (7. Februar 2010)

Worüber wird bei den Nachtschwärmern eigentlich Diskutiert?

Mann
18 Jahre
Nichtraucher und Nichtalkoholiker
Österreich


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Aber tut auch meistens etwas weh.



Ja als ich das erste Mal umgefallen bin, hat es schon weh getan, aber beim 2., 3. Mal usw. auch. Kann man da etwas dagegen tun?


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Worüber wird bei den Nachtschwärmern eigentlich Diskutiert?
> 
> Mann
> 18 Jahre
> ...



über alles wird hier diskutiert^^

WICHTIG: Beachte die regel nur von 21-6uhr morgens posten!


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> pff, hab ich schon x mal gebrochen



dass du noch auf buffed bist is eh ne Unverschämtheit!


----------



## The Paladin (7. Februar 2010)

Hm, über alles wird geredet.

Okay, hättet Ihr tipps für mich zum Abnehmen. Beim Bundesheer Forum habe ich seit Januar keine posts in meinen Thread bekommen wie ich gescheit Abnehmen kann.

Ich bin 1 m 87 groß und wiege 117 Kg (Ja, das hört sich nach viel an. Aber wie soll ich sagen, bei meiner größe fällt das Fett nicht so auf. Ich sehe (mit der Breite) ungefähr so aus wie Kane (WWE). Das heißt ich wiege viel sehe aber nicht so aus. Sonst häte ich beim Heer ja nicht Tauglichkeitsstufe 6 bekommen. Also, habt ihr tipps außer Joggen, spazieren, Fahradfahren usw.

z. B. Eine Art Training wie Sit Ups


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja als ich das erste Mal umgefallen bin, hat es schon weh getan, aber beim 2., 3. Mal usw. auch. Kann man da etwas dagegen tun?



Einfach immerwieder machen und irgendwann merkst du, dass es sich gut anfühlt. Dann weitermachen.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich hab ein neues Lieblingslied!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayHzg8oMvV0 ?





Btw Hi neuer :>


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hm, über alles wird geredet.
> 
> Okay, hättet Ihr tipps für mich zum Abnehmen. Beim Bundesheer Forum habe ich seit Januar keine posts in meinen Thread bekommen wie ich gescheit Abnehmen kann.
> 
> ...


Einfach nichts mehr essen, dann nimmt man auch ohne Training ganz leicht ab.



Ykon schrieb:


> Einfach immerwieder machen und irgendwann merkst du, dass es sich gut anfühlt. Dann weitermachen.


Okay. Wäre es vielleicht besser, wenn ich von einem höheren Ort fälle?


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hm, über alles wird geredet.
> 
> Okay, hättet Ihr tipps für mich zum Abnehmen. Beim Bundesheer Forum habe ich seit Januar keine posts in meinen Thread bekommen wie ich gescheit Abnehmen kann.
> 
> ...



WWE!...alter bist du fan?...Zu deiner frage Sport,gesunde ernährung


----------



## The Paladin (7. Februar 2010)

Nicht das ich keinen Bock auf Sport habe. Nur draußen sind alle Wege zugefroren und auf der Autostraße lässt es sich schwer Joggen

Ich kann nicht sagen das ich Fan bin. Ich mochte Wrestling eine Zeit lang sehr (2007) alles danach interessiert mich nimmer. Ich habe 2 DVD´s. Judgement DAy 2006 und The Great American Bash 2006 ^^


----------



## Petersburg (7. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hallo, ich betrete das erste mal Nachtschwärmerboden



Ich bekomm seine Nieren!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Okay, hättet Ihr tipps für mich zum Abnehmen.



Ernährung umstellen und Sport. Nur mit Beidem kannst du Erfolge erzielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bedingt durch dein Gewicht, nicht unbedingt Joggen, sondern Fahrradfahren und Schwimmen. Je später der Tag wird, desto weniger Kohlenhydrate zu dir nehmen und so weiter und so fort. Du wirst überall das gleiche hören, also auf solche Diäten wie "Sich schlank essen" nicht beachten. Einfach drei gesunde Mahlzeiten am Tag - morgens Kohlenhdraty und Abend Eiweiße - in verbindung mit viel Sport erzielt den maximalen Erfolg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ayHzg8oMvV0 ?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBf7C-9aSN0


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Kann man nach einem einzigen Lied süchtig werden?



Ja man kann ja auch nach einer einzigen Droge süchtig werden, aber wahrscheinlich kannst du das Lied bald nicht mehr hören.


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay. Wäre es vielleicht besser, wenn ich von einem höheren Ort fälle?



Probiers aus, habs selbst noch nicht versucht.


----------



## The Paladin (7. Februar 2010)

Hm, Ich habe eine Diät. Ab 18:Uhr gibt es keine Nahrung mehr. Außer Äpfel. Die darf ich auch um 3:00 Früh essen ^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Probiers aus, habs selbst noch nicht versucht.



Fühlt sich besser an und nun kann ich sogar meinen Kopf um 180° drehen.


----------



## mookuh (7. Februar 2010)

ich bin weg nacht


----------



## The Paladin (7. Februar 2010)

Okay, da hätte ich 2 Fragen.

1.) Wer ist/war Taktloss
2.) Wer ist ZAM (außer ein Foren-Diktator)

Ich spiele zwar WoW werde aber nicht darüber schreiben. In diesem Forenteil hat WoW nix verloren


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Okay, da hätte ich 2 Fragen.
> 
> 1.) Wer ist/war Taktloss
> 2.) Wer ist ZAM (außer ein Foren-Diktator)



1. Naja jemand den man einfach nicht mag.
2. Für viele ein Gott.


----------



## The Paladin (7. Februar 2010)

Und warum für viele ein Gott. 

Und wie macht man das mit den Zitaten? Ich bin zwar mehr als ein halbes Jahr on, kenne mich aber nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> (Siehe Signatur)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Und warum für viele ein Gott.
> 
> Und wie macht man das mit den Zitaten? Ich bin zwar mehr als ein halbes Jahr on, kenne mich aber nicht so gut aus.



Naja er ist halt einfach cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechts unter einem Post.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja er ist halt einfach cool.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust hust* ...ähm jaaa... *hust* ;D


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> *Ykon den Kopf streichel*



Das läuft jetzt in eine andere Richtung, als ich eigentlich dachte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> *hust hust* ...ähm jaaa... *hust* ;D



http://videos.buffed.de/view/video/318

Da siehst du ihn.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://videos.buffed.de/view/video/318
> 
> Da siehst du ihn.



Ich schaue keine Buffed Show


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Warum wird ZAM angebetet? Mir kann man eig genauso gut in den Arsch kriechen... -.-



Nö deiner ist schon voll. Oder Ykon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich schaue keine Buffed Show



Ich habe es eigentlich auch nicht dir gesagt.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe es eigentlich auch nicht dir gesagt.


Why zitierst du dann mich?


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Why zitierst du dann mich?



Weil es um das gleiche Thema ging.


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö deiner ist schon voll. Oder Ykon?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der war jetzt wirklich fies. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil es um das gleiche Thema ging.



Wie logisch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







@Lekraan phöse aber wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tamirok (7. Februar 2010)

schreibt schneller mir geht der lesestoff aus :>


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

tamirok schrieb:


> schreibt schneller mir geht der lesestoff aus :>


Deine Sig ist zu gross. 








Ich liebe es Mod zu spielen hrhr ;D


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> @Lekraan phöse aber wahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dich hab ich jetzt auch nicht mehr lieb :<


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Der war jetzt wirklich fies.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es... es war nett gemeint!

Ihr seid doch ein Paar oder?



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wie logisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Von mir kannst du immer solche Logik erwarten.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch ein Paar oder?



Hab ich jetzt auch immer so verstanden.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2010)

tamirok schrieb:


> schreibt schneller mir geht der lesestoff aus :>



Der Nachtschwärmer ist keine Sat1 Talkshow. :/


----------



## tamirok (7. Februar 2010)

kk falsch ausgedrückt :/ mein inet ist grad richtig langsam^^ häng hier fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Dich hab ich jetzt auch nicht mehr lieb :<



Nooinn.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wollt ihr mich jetzt verarschen? >.<



Ähm ne ich will dich nicht verarschen. Kam halt immer so rüber.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2010)

Ich fühl mich gemobbt.

Wo zur Hölle ist Lachmann?!


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Okay xD


Aber es stimmt doch oder?


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Mass Effect 2 <3 I love it


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Um das nochmal klar zu stellen; Du willst also sagen, ihr seid nicht zusammen?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Btw Hi Razyl \o/


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Lasst Lachmann in Ruhe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er ist halt mein mentaler Boxsack. :S


Kann sich jemand nen neuen Account mit dem Namen "Lachmann" (gerne auch variiert) machen? :<


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber es stimmt doch oder?



Weiß ich nciht .. :<

@Jigsaw: ICH WEIß NICHT :'(


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Ykon jetzt hast du den armen Lekraan traurig gemacht. Sag ihm dass du ihn liebst und es dir leid tut!


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Er ist halt mein mentaler Boxsack. :S



Ykon -- lass den Lachi in Ruhe. Der hat mir gestern per Vertrag zugesichert, dass nur ich ihn flamen darf :>


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ykon jetzt hast du den armen Lekraan traurig gemacht. Sag ihm dass du ihn liebst und es dir leid tut!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ykon -- lass den Lachi in Ruhe. Der hat mir gestern per Vertrag zugesichert, dass nur ich ihn flamen darf :>



Lachi is OS. Alle dürfen ihn flamen ;D


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2010)

Ihr seid alle doof. 
Ich geh mich jetzt in den Schlaf weinen und hoffe dabei, dass ich morgen nicht mehr aufstehe.

Gute Nacht :<


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Lachi is OS. Alle dürfen ihn flamen ;D



Nein, ich habe mit Lachi viele Verträge... solltest du gegen diese verstoßen, wird es gerichtliche Konsequenzen geben -- du Schwein!


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Lachi is OS. Alle dürfen ihn flamen ;D



GOGO


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle doof.
> Ich geh mich jetzt in den Schlaf weinen und hoffe dabei, dass ich morgen nicht mehr aufstehe.
> 
> Gute Nacht :<


Das hoffen wir doch auch... das hoffen wir doch alle auch, Ykon   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich geh mich jetzt in den Schlaf weinen und hoffe dabei, dass ich morgen nicht mehr aufstehe.
> 
> Gute Nacht :<



ich komme gleich nach ..


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Februar 2010)

Ich geh mal.
Gute Nacht alle.
Gute Nacht Lekraan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ich komme gleich nach ..



Ach, Ihr schlaft zusammen?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ich komme gleich nach ..






Jetzt weiss ich sogar, dass Ykon morgen nicht mehr aufstehen wird/kann   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Das hoffen wir doch auch... das hoffen wir doch alle auch, Ykon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Echt? cool^^ 

achso Lachmann komm on mach schon alter besoffener Metaler


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich geh mal.
> Gute Nacht alle.
> Gute Nacht Lekraan
> 
> ...


Ich fühl mich grad richtig cool...
Ich werde extra verabschiedet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, Ihr schlaft zusammen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Mir wird gleich schlecht... baaaah. Wieso sind Mädchen eigentlich immer so extrem verzweifelt und greifen sich den nächst besten (in dem fall: den nächst schlechtesten) Mann? Baaaah ><


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir wird gleich schlecht... baaaah. Wieso sind Mädchen eigentlich immer so extrem verzweifelt und greifen sich den nächst besten (in dem fall: den nächst schlechtesten) Mann? Baaaah ><



Mädchen, Mann?
Ich glaube die Mädchen gehen nicht freiwillig mit dem Mann mti :/.


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Lekraan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gute NAcht Alkopopsteuer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jigsaw schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich sogar, dass Ykon morgen nicht mehr aufstehen wird/kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der war auch phöse :<
Jetzt reichts dann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mädchen, Mann?
> Ich glaube die Mädchen gehen nicht freiwillig mit dem Mann mti :/.



Darum gehts doch gar net:
Aber wie kann man SO verzweifelt sein? xD


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir wird gleich schlecht... baaaah. Wieso sind Mädchen eigentlich immer so extrem verzweifelt und greifen sich den nächst besten (in dem fall: den nächst schlechtesten) Mann? Baaaah ><



Why? Hat dich eine angebaggert?




Oo 1000. Post ;D   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich grad richtig cool...
> Ich werde extra verabschiedet
> 
> 
> ...



hattn "kewlen" grund...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Darum gehts doch gar net:
> Aber wie kann man SO verzweifelt sein? xD



Was willst du mit verzweifelten Tanten?
GEh in Disco, lass dich zulaufen ... glaub mir, dann sprichst DU echt jede an ..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Why? Hat dich eine angebaggert?



Nö, nur habe ich gerade mal wieder meinen Lieblingstwitter durchgelesen, um mich zu amüsieren :>


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was willst du mit verzweifelten Tanten?
> GEh in Disco, lass dich zulaufen ... glaub mir, dann sprichst DU echt jede an ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit Zam Zam Cola? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zam_Zam_Cola


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was willst du mit verzweifelten Tanten?
> GEh in Disco, lass dich zulaufen ... glaub mir, dann sprichst DU echt jede an ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht hier weder um mich, noch sonst jemanden, der gerade aktiv im Nachtschwärmer ist.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mit Zam Zam Cola? http://de.wikipedia....ki/Zam_Zam_Cola


"...im Iran produziert wird..."


Ich wusste es!!! Zam will uns alle umbringen ;D


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, nur habe ich gerade mal wieder meinen Lieblingstwitter durchgelesen, um mich zu amüsieren :>



Ich erlebe in der SChule echt geile Bezihungen XD.
Sind so zusammen, in FB standardmäßig: In einer Beziehung mti blablabla.
Dann 20 Leute gGlückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
In der SChule, gucken die 2 Süßen sich nicht an, reden weniger als vorher und man meint, siek ennen sich gar net XD.


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Why? Hat dich eine angebaggert?



PAss ma auf. Ich sag dir was! 
Am Freitag haben mich 2 mädls angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das auf einmal


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> PAss ma auf. Ich sag dir was!
> Am Freitag haben mich 2 mädls angesprochen
> 
> 
> ...



Deine Mama und deine Schwester?


Da hatte Ykon bestimmt keine Freude ...


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

So, so langsam verschwinden die Gedanken an diese grausame Vorstellung -- worum geht es gerade?


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Deine Mama und deine Schwester?
> 
> 
> Da hatte Ykon bestimmt keine Freude ...



Nö. Keine Ahnung wer das war...die haben mich kurz angetippt. Ich dreh mich um mit meinem Despo das ich in der hielt ... Name, alter, Wohnort gesagt etc etc. und hab mich einfach wieder an tisch gedreht .. hatte zu dem zeitpunkt kein plan was ich mache .. -.-'


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nö. Keine Ahnung wer das war...die haben mich kurz angetippt. Ich dreh mich um mit meinem Despo das ich in der hielt ... Name, alter, Wohnort gesagt etc etc. und hab mich einfach wieder an tisch gedreht .. hatte zu dem zeitpunkt kein plan was ich mache .. -.-'



Kla,zwei mädels...die DICH anlaber..grade 2...klaa^^man sollte traum und realität unterscheiden können


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nö. Keine Ahnung wer das war...die haben mich kurz angetippt. Ich dreh mich um mit meinem Despo das ich in der hielt ... Name, alter, Wohnort gesagt etc etc. und hab mich einfach wieder an tisch gedreht .. hatte zu dem zeitpunkt kein plan was ich mache .. -.-'



Sie wollten eh nur dein Geld -- mehr nicht.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie wollten eh nur dein Geld -- mehr nicht.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Kla,zwei mädels...die DICH anlaber..grade 2...klaa^^man sollte traum und realität unterscheiden können



Nein, ist wirklich so Oo
Du hsat mich doch noch nie in RL gesehen xD

Wie gut das niemand im RL weiß, dass ich im Internet unter dem NAme "LEkraan" unterwegs bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nein, ist wirklich so Oo
> Du hsat mich doch noch nie in RL gesehen xD



Ich nehme mal an, dass will er auch gar nicht.


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nein, ist wirklich so Oo
> Du hsat mich doch noch nie in RL gesehen xD
> 
> Wie gut das niemand im RL weiß, dass ich im Internet unter dem NAme "LEkraan" unterwegs bin
> ...



...ach du....xD...dazu sag ich nix mehr ich alch mich eh grade weg


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass will er auch gar nicht.



Ach bei Edou weiss man das nicht so genau. ;D


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ...ach du....xD...dazu sag ich nix mehr ich alch mich eh grade weg



pah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ach bei Edou weiss man das nicht so genau. ;D



ich hab und iwll ihn nich sehen!


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Sagmal Lekraan -- was suchst du eigentlich im WoH-Forum? oO


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagmal Lekraan -- was suchst du eigentlich im WoH-Forum? oO






Hhhh er hat das totgeschwiegene Thema angesprochen ;D

Aber interessiert mich auch ... ich meine du hast doch Ykon


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hhhh er hat das totgeschwiegene Thema angesprochen ;D



Ich spreche jedes Thema an, wenn es sein muss. Und das interessiert mich gerade


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagmal Lekraan -- was suchst du eigentlich im WoH-Forum? oO



Im was-forum? >.<


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Im was-forum? >.<



Tu nicht so! Wir wissen alles.


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich spreche jedes Thema an, wenn es sein muss. Und das interessiert mich gerade



joa,will ich auch ma wissen <.<


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Im was-forum? >.<



WoH = World of Hentai
Was suchst du in so einem Forum? oO


Edou schrieb:


> joa,will ich auch ma wissen <.<



Wuhu, ich hab mal was gefunden, was jeder wissen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. Februar 2010)

ES LEBT WIEDER!


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> WoH = World of Hentai
> Was suchst du in so einem Forum? oO
> 
> 
> ...



dass ich in nem miley forum angemeldet bin? gratz dazu..ich denke mitlerweile weiß jeder dass ich sie mag..jedenfalls der nachtschwärmer


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Februar 2010)

SCHALALALALALA!


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> SCHALALALALALA!



LoD -- nicht soviel Alkohol!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> SCHALALALALALA!


Ruhe! Du bist besoffen.


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> WoH = World of Hentai
> Was suchst du in so einem Forum? oO
> 
> 
> ...



Gehört das zu buffed?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Gehört das zu buffed?






Nö nicht direkt aber anscheinend ist die hälfte der Buffeduser dort angemeldet *zu Noxiel rüberschau* ;D


----------



## Arosk (7. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nö nicht direkt aber anscheinend ist die hälfte der Buffeduser dort angemeldet *zu Noxiel rüberschau* ;D



Ich kenn bessere Seiten.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Gehört das zu buffed?



Nein, das ist ein hentai-Forum und ich bin mir sicher, dass das nicht zu buffed.de gehört. Denn Hentai hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts, mit MMOs zu tun. Zumindest ist mir kein Hentai-MMO bekannt xD


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nö nicht direkt aber anscheinend ist die hälfte der Buffeduser dort angemeldet *zu Noxiel rüberschau* ;D



Was ist mit Nox? Lass ihn doch oO


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist mit Nox? Lass ihn doch oO





Hab ja gar Nichts gesagt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was ist nun schon wieder das Problem?


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, das ist ein hentai-Forum und ich bin mir sicher, dass das nicht zu buffed.de gehört. Denn Hentai hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts, mit MMOs zu tun. Zumindest ist mir kein Hentai-MMO bekannt xD



Und ich bin regestriert? Gib mal link


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Und ich bin regestriert? Gib mal link



Ich poste sicherlich keinen Link hier zu einem Hetai-Forum oO Bekommst das per PN


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich poste sicherlich keinen Link hier zu einem Hetai-Forum oO Bekommst das per PN



Ja mein ich doch


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Hm schade, mein Humor-Twitter-User postet heute wohl nemmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

hach metal is was dolles


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> hach metal is was dolles



Da kann ich dir zustimmen ....

Aber zu dem Hentai Schmarn .. ääähm ja .. Oo
Der Name "Lekraan" kommt von mir! KAnn es vllt sein, dass mich hier im Forum jemand verarschen will? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> LoD -- nicht soviel Alkohol!



pff da geht noch mehr


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Aber zu dem Hentai Schmarn .. ääähm ja .. Oo
> Der Name "Lekraan" kommt von mir! KAnn es vllt sein, dass mich hier im Forum jemand verarschen will?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



k.A, mir hat eine anonyme Quelle diesen Link zu gesendet


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> k.A, mir hat eine anonyme Quelle diesen Link zu gesendet



Soso, eine anonyme Quelle ...


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> k.A, mir hat eine anonyme Quelle diesen Link zu gesendet



anonym?


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Februar 2010)

ICH HAB EIN HAUS EIN KUNTERBUNTES HAUS DA ZIEH ICH NIE MEHR AUS UND WER MICH NICHT MEHR MAG DEN WERFE ICH ZUM FEHEHENSTER RAUS!


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ICH HAB EIN HAUS EIN KUNTERBUNTES HAUS DA ZIEH ICH NIE MEHR AUS UND WER MICH NICHT MEHR MAG DEN WERFE ICH ZUM FEHEHENSTER RAUS!



AUSNÜCHTERUNGSZELLE BÜTTE!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Geh nun auch mal pennen. Gn8


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Soso, eine anonyme Quelle ...


Ja Anonym, da ich diesen ICQ-Kontakt nicht in meiner F-Liste habe.



LordofDemons schrieb:


> ICH HAB EIN HAUS EIN KUNTERBUNTES HAUS DA ZIEH ICH NIE MEHR AUS UND WER MICH NICHT MEHR MAG DEN WERFE ICH ZUM FEHEHENSTER RAUS!



W T F?


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Februar 2010)

ausnüchterungszellen sind scheiße


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ausnüchterungszellen sind scheiße



wenn du da rein scheißt kann ich nix für


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> wenn du da rein scheißt kann ich nix für



ach klappe ich geh jetzt pennen gn8


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach klappe ich geh jetzt pennen gn8



brav so


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja Anonym, da ich diesen ICQ-Kontakt nicht in meiner F-Liste habe.



Hmm, der User hat sich am 7.2.2010 in dem forum angemeldet ... und der is heute... der ist seit 2 Stunden ...


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hmm, der User hat sich am 7.2.2010 in dem forum angemeldet ... und der is heute... der ist seit 2 Stunden ...



mhm...


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hmm, der User hat sich am 7.2.2010 in dem forum angemeldet ... und der is heute... der ist seit 2 Stunden ...



Kann ja dann nur einer aus diesem Forum gewesen sein. Ich kannte dieses Forum bis vor wenigen Minuten nicht mal und finde es kurios, dass da soviele Buffed-User sind


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Ich denke mal, dass es einer von den NAchtschwärmer ist ...


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass es einer von den NAchtschwärmer ist ...



Kommen ja nur knapp drei Leute in Frage..


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass es einer von den NAchtschwärmer ist ...



ich denke von den tagesschwärmern


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kommen ja nur knapp drei Leute in Frage..



Und die wären?


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Und die wären?



Namecalling und so...


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Naja, ich denk ich weiß es ... ò_ó
Aber ich nenn kein Namen .. 
an "Lekraan": Wenns dir Spaß macht, meinen namen zu "missbrauchen" und es dir Spaß macht, dann mach weiter ^^ So wird mein NAme wennigsten im Netz bekannt \o/

Ich bin dann mal off... nacht


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Naja, ich denk ich weiß es ... ò_ó
> Aber ich nenn kein Namen ..
> an "Lekraan": Wenns dir Spaß macht, meinen namen zu "missbrauchen" und es dir Spaß macht, dann mach weiter ^^ So wird mein NAme wennigsten im Netz bekannt \o/
> 
> Ich bin dann mal off... nacht



baba


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal off... nacht



Gute Nacht Lekraan, schlaf gut


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Ach .. aber das Avatar von dem Hentai Profil taught mir \o/


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ach .. aber das Avatar von dem Hentai Profil taught mir \o/



lol?


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> lol?


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

omg


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> omg



haha >__<


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> haha >__<



Copyright du bob


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

*kopf------------------------------->tisch*

Edit:
Huhu Carcha! *wink*


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

huhu charchi!!!!


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Er mag uns net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Lekraan, schlaf gut


Gute Nacht 
du auch .... 



Razyl schrieb:


> *kopf------------------------------->tisch*



Die Situation ist grade Fail ... Oo
Ich weiß >.<


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Gute Nacht
> du auch ....
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gute nacht lekraan


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Februar 2010)

Was geht ab!!!

Nichts.....denke ich mal. Toll.

Ich bin alone? Noooooin!

Zockt hier noch wer Fingerboard?^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Was geht ab!!!
> 
> Nichts.....denke ich mal. Toll.
> 
> ...



Nein

Gute Nacht


----------



## NexxLoL (7. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> Gute Nacht



Da schließe ich mich wohl an. Ich würde ja gerne Gitarre üben, aber da machen die Nachbarn nicht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

!!!!!aloah


----------



## Silenzz (7. Februar 2010)

N'Abääääänd xD


----------



## Haramann (7. Februar 2010)

Abend allerseits.


----------



## Petersburg (7. Februar 2010)

Aloha

In before Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Aloha
> 
> In before Lachmann
> 
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlDbTw9dd-c
alter,des lied is geil


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> alter,des lied is geil


Band von Jericho^^.


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Band von Jericho^^.



Jopp!


----------



## Kargaro (7. Februar 2010)

Was geht ab ihr Möchtergernnachtschwärmer die um 10-11 ins Bett gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2010)

moin


----------



## Rexo (7. Februar 2010)

_Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

s...s...so viele unbekannte gesichter...-.-


----------



## Silenzz (7. Februar 2010)

Omg DER LACHMANN is da... Lauft um euer Leben er wird uns alle zum totlachen bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Omg DER LACHMANN is da... Lauft um euer Leben er wird uns alle zum totlachen bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn ich jedes mal 1€ kriegen würde wenn die leute witze mit dem nachnamen lachmann machen würden dann hätte ich jetzt grob geschätzt 96373734€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. Februar 2010)

_@Silenzz der wahr flach-.-

Und ich will heut nix uber Kronas hohren bin Stink Sauer _


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@Silenzz der wahr flach-.-
> 
> Und ich will heut nix uber Kronas hohren bin Stink Sauer _



jojo


----------



## Kronas (7. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@Silenzz der wahr flach-.-
> 
> Und ich will heut nix uber Kronas hohren bin Stink Sauer _



oh hallo rexo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (7. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@Silenzz der wahr flach-.-
> 
> Und ich will heut nix uber Kronas hohren bin Stink Sauer _



Was hat Kronas denn jetzt schon wieder gemacht?


----------



## Silenzz (7. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@Silenzz der wahr flach-.-
> 
> Und ich will heut nix uber Kronas hohren bin Stink Sauer _



Aua 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das hat wehgetan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was hatn Kronas getan?


----------



## Kronas (7. Februar 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Aua
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich habe gewisse sachen über ihn herausgefunden und 4chan bilder gepostet, an die ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann^^


----------



## Rexo (7. Februar 2010)

_Fragt ihn doch ich will nix mehr mit ihm zu tuen haben 

_


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich habe gewisse sachen über ihn herausgefunden und 4chan bilder gepostet, an die ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann^^



Und du hast mich zitiert. Das wollte ich nicht!


----------



## Kronas (7. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und du hast mich zitiert. Das wollte ich nicht!



rofl
"Ey Kronas, sag ihm mal:..."
jaaaa wolltest du nicht^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> rofl
> "Ey Kronas, sag ihm mal:..."
> jaaaa wolltest du nicht^^



Ich habe nichts von zitieren gesagt!


----------



## Kronas (7. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts von zitieren gesagt!



du nanntest es quoten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> du nanntest es quoten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe gesagt, du sollst dich entschuldigen.


----------



## Silenzz (7. Februar 2010)

Mois wasn hier passiert?


----------



## Kronas (7. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe gesagt, du sollst dich entschuldigen.



nein hast du nicht :O


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> nein hast du nicht :O



Naja aber so ähnlich.


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2010)

erm, Hallo.


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> erm, Hallo.



Hallo!


----------



## Rexo (7. Februar 2010)

_Nabend Ykon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rexo (7. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H6IeASZZf1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2010)

Oh noez!
 Morgen wieder Schule...


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2010)

Kronas ist halt ein Idiot -.-


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kronas ist halt ein Idiot -.-



/sign


----------



## dragon1 (7. Februar 2010)

Boah ey, bleach is geeeeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (7. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Oh noez!
> Morgen wieder Schule...



WAS?! ist es wirklich schohn wieder Sonntag? Wie schnell die Zeit vergeht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kronas ist halt ein Idiot -.-





Edou schrieb:


> /sign




Wasn passiert?


----------



## Rexo (7. Februar 2010)

_Noxiel ??

Is das n anzeige fehler du bist als nicht-mod hier drin _


----------



## Kargaro (7. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Noxiel ??
> 
> Is das n anzeige fehler du bist als nicht-mod hier drin _



You have killed the Thread omg


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> You have killed the Thread omg



dein beitrag macht es auch nich wet!


----------



## Silenzz (7. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> You have killed the Thread omg



Why? O.o Ahja Razyl ich wollt dich fragen, lohnt es sich Dragon Age Origins zu kaufen?


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> lohnt es sich Dragon Age Origins zu kaufen?



Ja


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ja



U r not  R@zyl


----------



## Kronas (7. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> U r not R@zyl



he is führing you behind the light!


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> he is führing you behind the light!



:O


----------



## Silenzz (7. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> U r not R@zyl



/Sign... -.- wieso mischen sich andere Leute immer in Angelegenheiten ein, die sie nichts angehn... Tzzz






















Spaaaaaaaaaß xD also ich bin mir nicht sicher, denn ich hab heute mal die Rezi von GameOne gesehn und die hat mich eig sehr pos. gegenüber dem Game gesimmt, wollte jetzt fragen ob es sich wirklich lohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> U r not R@zyl



Was meinst du wieso ich extra die Anfrage an Razyl aus dem Quote genommen hab? :>




Silenzz schrieb:


> Spaaaaaaaaaß xD also ich bin mir nicht sicher, denn ich hab heute mal die Rezi von GameOne gesehn und die hat mich eig sehr pos. gegenüber dem Game gesimmt, wollte jetzt fragen ob es sich wirklich lohnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du auf Rollenspiele stehst, solltest du einen Blick riskieren. 
Wenn du dazu noch auf Drachen stehst, brichst am besten jetzt sofort in den nächsten Media Markt ein und holst es dir!
Nein Spaß, schau dir ein paar Reviews an und bilde dir deine eigene Meinung. Ich glaube Razyl hat zu dem Spiel auch was auf seiner Wbsite stehen. :>


----------



## Silenzz (7. Februar 2010)

Jep hat er auch, eig. klingt das Game extrem nice, ich glaub ich hols mir morgen, hab ja wieder Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Arbeiten macht sooo spaß... bei der Kälte vorallem...-.-* Naja bin mal off Mois haut rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

all is so terrible!


----------



## Kargaro (7. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> all is so terrible!



Wat is?


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Wat is?



nix!


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> all is so terrible!



Wem sagst du das? Mir ist vor einer halben Stunde wieder eingefallen, dass ich für Morgen zwei Textanalysen brauche, die wir jetzt für knapp drei Wochen aufhatten...
Das bedeutet heute ist Nachtschicht angesagt. :<
Cheers!


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wem sagst du das? Mir ist vor einer halben Stunde wieder eingefallen, dass ich für Morgen zwei Textanalysen brauche, die wir jetzt für knapp drei Wochen aufhatten...
> Das bedeutet heute ist Nachtschicht angesagt. :<
> Cheers!


;D


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

I Am Legend - Der Film is so kewl


----------



## nemø (7. Februar 2010)

nachmm 5 mal nicht mehr, aber ne epische handlung


----------



## Kargaro (7. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Das bedeutet heute ist Nachtschicht angesagt. :<
> Cheers!


Dann bist du hier ja genau richtig.



Edou schrieb:


> I Am Legend - Der Film is so kewl



Den guck ich auch grad


----------



## Ragebar (7. Februar 2010)

Es ist abends ich bin vor dem Pc und nichts ist los hier was macht ihr den alle? wtf^^


----------



## Rexo (7. Februar 2010)

_Mir is Langweilig_


----------



## Ragebar (7. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is Langweilig_



mir auch.. patche gerade Lotro bin bei 4598/12428^^ nach 2stunden will gamen!


----------



## Rexo (7. Februar 2010)

_Wie kanne eine rmit so scheiss sinlosen post wie Kronas 160 positive Bewertungen bekommen o.O_


----------



## Kargaro (7. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wie kanne eine rmit so scheiss sinlosen post wie Kronas 160 positive Bewertungen bekommen o.O_



Weil hier alles sinnlos ist, da passt er gut rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. Februar 2010)

bin weg gn8


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wie kanne eine rmit so scheiss sinlosen post wie Kronas 160 positive Bewertungen bekommen o.O_



Mit genug Accounts geht das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. Februar 2010)

_OMG 

Wiso geht mein CD-laufwerk auf und zu 
und jetzt schalte ich ma deinen pc aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=D1Gs0aIdx7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (7. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _OMG
> 
> Wiso geht mein CD-laufwerk auf und zu
> und jetzt schalte ich ma deinen pc aus
> ...



Komm Msn Rexo


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Februar 2010)

so ich geh mal penn0rn


----------



## Noxiel (7. Februar 2010)

Für die gelangweilten unter Euch

http://www.85qm.de/up/BigRedButton.swf


----------



## Rexo (7. Februar 2010)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will SMith musste seinen Hund toten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zeichne schnell nen neuen!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo und das Ende ist auch bescheuert!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Für die gelangweilten unter Euch
> 
> http://www.85qm.de/up/BigRedButton.swf



Das fängt ja wieder von vorne an. Eine Frechheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (8. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das fängt ja wieder von vorne an. Eine Frechheit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Hat was von diese nicht klicken seite ^^_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. Februar 2010)

Super Bowl Schauen ! =3


----------



## Rexo (8. Februar 2010)

_RayWilliams is Genial =3





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=67iU21mdhCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. Februar 2010)

Schade das die halb zeit show Zeit versetzt war =/


----------



## Edou (8. Februar 2010)

aloah


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Februar 2010)

On this day, I see cleary, everything has come to live...


----------



## Edou (8. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> On this day, I see cleary, everything has come to live...



Come on Break the walls jeah!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Februar 2010)

moin


----------



## Edou (8. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin



lachmann <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> lachmann <3



edou <3


----------



## Edou (8. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> edou <3



^.^


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ^.^



*-*


kommt das schwul?


----------



## Edou (8. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> *-*
> 
> 
> kommt das schwul?



ich hoffe nich <.<....baah schwul!...

btw wie war dein tag ;O


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2010)

moin^^


----------



## Edou (8. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> moin^^



Mano!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ich hoffe nich <.<....baah schwul!...
> 
> btw wie war dein tag ;O



ganz ok .. ganz ok
deiner?


----------



## Edou (8. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ganz ok .. ganz ok
> deiner?



ganz ok,ganz ok...Nur nen bissle nervt es mitm gips!


----------



## Kronas (8. Februar 2010)

MANO LOL SOFORT


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2010)

ich hab die wacken karten^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ganz ok,ganz ok...Nur nen bissle nervt es mitm gips!



glaub ich ^.^
ich konnte nachdem ich 5 wochen gips am fuß hatte für 3 wochen nicht richtig gehen X.x
das hat genervt xD


----------



## Kronas (8. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich hab die wacken karten^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



SOFORT LOL WIR WARTEN HIER


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> MANO LOL SOFORT



ay ay sire Oo


----------



## Edou (8. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich hab die wacken karten^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DER schrieb:


> glaub ich ^.^
> ich konnte nachdem ich 5 wochen gips am fuß hatte für 3 wochen nicht richtig gehen X.x
> das hat genervt xD



+++ ich hoffe bei ir wirds net genauso!


----------



## Kronas (8. Februar 2010)

MANO SCHNELL00R


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> +++ ich hoffe bei ir wirds net genauso!



naja, hoffen wir mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> MANO SCHNELL00R



beweg dein kopf ma von caps!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Februar 2010)

Lalalala!


----------



## Edou (8. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Lalalala!



teenage mutant ninja turtels!


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Lalalala!



lügner!


----------



## nemø (8. Februar 2010)

Sagt Manoroth


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Februar 2010)

der film auf pro 7 ist so grottig X.x


----------



## mookuh (8. Februar 2010)

abend


----------



## dragon1 (8. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> teenage mutant ninja turtels!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bojx9BDpJks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Februar 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]The Dark Evyl Grym Froztbytten Moohkvh ov the North[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]:O[/font]


----------



## mookuh (8. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]The Dark Evyl Grym Froztbytten Moohkvh ov the North[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]:O[/font]







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bist du den wirklich grym?!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Februar 2010)

Salve!


----------



## Kargaro (8. Februar 2010)

Wie zum Teufel seid ihr aufs Thema Ninja Turtles gekommen?


----------



## dragon1 (8. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Wie zum Teufel seid ihr aufs Thema Ninja Turtles gekommen?



kuz their awesome <3


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2010)

Durch Frank Zander?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Februar 2010)

Hier kommt Kurt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Februar 2010)

die ninja turtles mögen pizza
die mag ich auch 
ich bin ein ninja turtle!


----------



## dragon1 (8. Februar 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAH *panisch herumrenn* muss schnell Englisch HW machen xD


----------



## Edou (8. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Wie zum Teufel seid ihr aufs Thema Ninja Turtles gekommen?



Wie zum teufel bist du in den nachtschwärmer gekommen Oo

btw,wegen Selors ava!


----------



## Kargaro (8. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Wie zum teufel bist du in den nachtschwärmer gekommen Oo



Durch die Hintertür, die hat jemand offen gelassen


----------



## Edou (8. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Durch die Hintertür, die hat jemand offen gelassen



lachmann....


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Februar 2010)

bin weg, nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> bin weg, nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaja jetz verpisst er sich!!xD


Oke nacht!


----------



## Kargaro (8. Februar 2010)

*macht sich breit und verschließt die Hintertür*


----------



## Lekraan (8. Februar 2010)

Ahoi


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2010)

razyl ist n waschlappen in LoL-.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Februar 2010)

COWABUNGA!


----------



## Lekraan (8. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> razyl ist n waschlappen in LoL-.-



Was passiert?


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was passiert?



ist immer am feeden und gibt gleich auf-.-


----------



## Lekraan (8. Februar 2010)

.




Spoiler



mal ehrlich, wer is drauf reingefallen?


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> razyl ist n waschlappen in LoL-.-



Oohhh, muss das Mano gleich wieder weinen? Armes Schweizerchen... wird schon wieder gut. 

So gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oohhh, muss das Mano gleich wieder weinen? Armes Schweizerchen... wird schon wieder gut.
> 
> So gute nacht
> 
> ...



wegen dir is meine statistik versaut *sniff*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wegen dir is meine statistik versaut *sniff*



0 Siege zu 1001 Niederlagen jez?


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 0 Siege zu 1001 Niederlagen jez?



ne^^ ca 50/50^^


----------



## Lekraan (8. Februar 2010)

Von was redet/schreibt ihr? -.-


----------



## Edou (8. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Von was redet/schreibt ihr? -.-



LoL reden die!


So bin weg nacht!


----------



## Lekraan (8. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> LoL reden die!
> 
> 
> So bin weg nacht!



Hast mir super weitergeholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2010)

http://www.leagueoflegends.com/



das ist lol^^


----------



## Lekraan (8. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> http://www.leagueoflegends.com/
> 
> 
> 
> das ist lol^^



Erinnert mich stark an Warcraft 3 ^^

Browsergame?


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Erinnert mich stark an Warcraft 3 ^^
> 
> Browsergame?



is wie dota nur ein bisschen bessere grafik andere heros und so


----------



## Lekraan (8. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is wie dota nur ein bisschen bessere grafik andere heros und so



dota? :/
Sorry, beim zocken kenn ich nur die Abkürztungen, die bei WoW verwendet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> dota? :/
> Sorry, beim zocken kenn ich nur die Abkürztungen, die bei WoW verwendet werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is ne warcraft 3 fun map^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is ne warcraft 3 fun map^^



Naja, IST eig Wc3, da es beliebter is wie alles andere.
Bin weg! Nacht.


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja, IST eig Wc3, da es beliebter is wie alles andere.
> Bin weg! Nacht.



Aber LoL ist einfach viel viel viel besser.


----------



## Lekraan (8. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is ne warcraft 3 fun map^^



Der neue WoW Killer!!11!111^^

So. Bin dann mal weg ^^ 

Tschühüüß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2010)

gn8 an alle die abhaun^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Februar 2010)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



abend schweinchen^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Februar 2010)

Langweilig >.<


----------



## Lenny94 (9. Februar 2010)

noch 2 level bis 80!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2010)

Lenny94 schrieb:


> noch 2 level bis 80!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Posten nur zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr MEZ erlaubt




P.S.: Alko und dragon. Nur L-E-S-E-N, nicht schreiben!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Februar 2010)

Lenny94 schrieb:


> noch 2 level bis 80!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erstens: Nur zw. 21 uhr und 6 Uhr posten, 2. Das interessiert keinen.
Ich musste auch außerhalb der Zeit posten, um als aufmerksamer User nicht so aufmerksamen Usern die Richtung zu weisen!
SHIT^^.


----------



## Lekraan (9. Februar 2010)

Mir fällt gerade afu, es ist gleich 9 Minuten nach 21 Uhr!

BIN ICH DENN AlleINE HIER?!?!?!?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Februar 2010)

Nabend




Jmd lust auf ne Runde LoL?


----------



## Lekraan (9. Februar 2010)

ICh hätt grad Bock auf WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (9. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 2. Das interessiert keinen.



vieles was hier gepostet wird interessiert niemanden und les dir mal den ganzen thread durch da wird fast nur sowas gepostet und zum zurechtweisen sind mods da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (9. Februar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> vieles was hier gepostet wird interessiert niemanden und les dir mal den ganzen thread durch da wird fast nur sowas gepostet und zum zurechtweisen sind mods da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bis du den Nachtschwärmer durchgelesen hast, geht Buffed.de den Bach runter, weil bis dahin kein MEnsch mehr WoW spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Februar 2010)

Ihr Langweiler.
Jetzt kommen mal bissle Alkopops ins Spiel!
Na, wer von euch war noch nie so richtig zu und will wissen, wie ein halbverdauter Mageninhalt aussieht naaaaaaaaa? Und ihr finanziert damit ein Nicht-Wohltätiges Projekt weil ich als Steuer verdiene fett an der Kohle.
Ich bin die Steuer, die die Mehrwersteuer erzittern lässt, ich bin ALKOPOPSTEUER!


----------



## mookuh (9. Februar 2010)

abend


----------



## Lekraan (9. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ihr Langweiler.
> Jetzt kommen mal bissle Alkopops ins Spiel!
> Na, wer von euch war noch nie so richtig zu und will wissen, wie ein halbverdauter Mageninhalt aussieht naaaaaaaaa? Und ihr finanziert damit ein Nicht-Wohltätiges Projekt weil ich als Steuer verdiene fett an der Kohle.
> Ich bin die Steuer, die die Mehrwersteuer erzittern lässt, ich bin ALKOPOPSTEUER!



Angeber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mookuh schrieb:


> abend



huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (9. Februar 2010)

Nabend ihr Ruhelosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Angeber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WAAAAAAS?
Ich bin nur eine kleine Steuer, die von den anderen Steuern missachtet wird. Nur weil immer weniger Jugendliche den Mut haben, sich vollzusaufen mit Alkohol und Zucker gleichzeitig werde ich arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ykon (9. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> WAAAAAAS?
> Ich bin nur eine kleine Steuer, die von den anderen Steuern missachtet wird. Nur weil immer weniger Jugendliche den Mut haben, sich vollzusaufen mit Alkohol und Zucker gleichzeitig werde ich arm
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du wieder von dem Zeug hinterm Kühlschrank genascht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (9. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Bis du den Nachtschwärmer durchgelesen hast, geht Buffed.de den Bach runter, weil bis dahin kein MEnsch mehr WoW spielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



och ich hab bestimmt schon mehr als die hälfte der seiten gelesen. 

ich glaub ich les mal alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 brb (bis in 5 wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lekraan (9. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> WAAAAAAS?
> Ich bin nur eine kleine Steuer, die von den anderen Steuern missachtet wird. Nur weil immer weniger Jugendliche den Mut haben, sich vollzusaufen mit Alkohol und Zucker gleichzeitig werde ich arm
> 
> 
> ...



*meld meld*
Ich bin doch auch noch da! Der Alkohol gehört zu meinem besten Freundeskreis !


jolk schrieb:


> och ich hab bestimmt schon mehr als die hälfte der seiten gelesen.
> 
> ich glaub ich les mal alle
> 
> ...



Bis dann ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> *meld meld*
> Ich bin doch auch noch da! Der Alkohol gehört zu meinem besten Freundeskreis !



Du musst das verstehen. Ich will zwar mehr Kinder zum saufen bringen, aber du, dich braucht keiner. Du bist wie ein Kropf, der aus einem anderen Kropf wächst. Du erinnerst mich an Butters aus South Park.


----------



## Lekraan (9. Februar 2010)

WARUM? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> WARUM?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du kannst das nur ändern, indem du 10000 Liter Alkopops trinkst.


----------



## Lekraan (9. Februar 2010)

Gehen auch Despos oder MacMallow?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Gehen auch Despos oder MacMallow?



Nein.
Wisst ihr, wieso sie im MCes immer fragen: zum hier essen oder zum mitnehmen? Zum hier essen müssen sie 19% Steuern zahlen, zum Mitnehmen nur 7.


----------



## Lekraan (9. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nein.
> Wisst ihr, wieso sie im MCes immer fragen: zum hier essen oder zum mitnehmen? Zum hier essen müssen sie 19% Steuern zahlen, zum Mitnehmen nur 7.





Ich geh da eh nicht oft essen^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich geh da eh nicht oft essen^^



Da gibts au keine Alkopops. Gut mitgedacht! Percentage to a normal beeing left: 99%.


----------



## Lekraan (9. Februar 2010)

Alkopops ... das beste ist immer noch Helles Augustiner ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Alkopops ... das beste ist immer noch Helles Augustiner ^^



Percentage to a normal beeing left: 100%


----------



## Lekraan (9. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Percentage to a normal beeing left: 100%



Aber Jägermeister-Bull schmeckt am allergeilsten!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nein.
> Wisst ihr, wieso sie im MCes immer fragen: zum hier essen oder zum mitnehmen? Zum hier essen müssen sie 19% Steuern zahlen, zum Mitnehmen nur 7.



Der Kunde bezahlt aber immer gleich viel... (den Mehrpreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ykon (9. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Der Kunde bezahlt aber immer gleich viel... (den Mehrpreis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer bezahlt auch 1.12€ für einen Cheeseburger? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (9. Februar 2010)

AH ruft Galileo Mystery! !! 

guckt euch mal die ersten 11 seiten an (weiter habe ich nocht nicht gelesen) und achtet nur auf die minutenzahl vom postdatum der posts


----------



## Edou (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo Welt,und alle die sie bevölkern(noch)


----------



## nemø (9. Februar 2010)

ich liebe kabbarett ! das ist so toll !


----------



## Lekraan (9. Februar 2010)

Bin weg, nacht


----------



## jolk (9. Februar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> AH ruft Galileo Mystery! !!
> 
> guckt euch mal die ersten 11 seiten an (weiter habe ich nocht nicht gelesen) und achtet nur auf die minutenzahl vom postdatum der posts



bis seite 6427 ab da werden minuten wieder richtig gezählt... liegt vermutlich an buffed oder meinem pc :/


----------



## Edou (9. Februar 2010)

bin auch weg nacht :O


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Februar 2010)

Weicheier...

Ich liebe Rote Bohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (9. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich liebe Rote Bohnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mit gulasch &#9829; oder taco


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Februar 2010)

Bohnen aus der Dose haben sowas... Cowboyiges... ^^

Einfach mit Hut und am Lagerfeuer sitzen und mampfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2010)

Ich krieg jedes Mal Appetit auf Bohnen mit Speck wenn ich den Film sehe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Februar 2010)

abend^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Februar 2010)

Dank Kornas hab ich nen Schock -.-.


----------



## Skatero (9. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dank Kornas hab ich nen Schock -.-.



Wieso?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso?



So nen Link, in dem lauter schlimme Sachen waren.
Und ich bin ja so einer, der sich dann alles auf der Seite anschaut :/.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So nen Link, in dem lauter schlimme Sachen waren.
> Und ich bin ja so einer, der sich dann alles auf der Seite anschaut :/.



die gore seite?^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Februar 2010)

Ja -.-


----------



## Manoroth (9. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja -.-



sowas ist schon net jeder mans sache^^


----------



## Skatero (9. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sowas ist schon net jeder mans sache^^



Naja ich hab auch ein Grossteil davon gesehen und muss schon sagen, es ist ziemlich eklig.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja ich hab auch ein Grossteil davon gesehen und muss schon sagen, es ist ziemlich eklig.



ich finde es eher interessant^^ anatomie studie am menschlichen körper^^


----------



## Ykon (9. Februar 2010)

Krieg ich nen Link per PN? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich finde es eher interessant^^ anatomie studie am menschlichen körper^^



Ich kann shcon mehrere Berufe ausschließen: Arzt, Bestatter, Leichenidentifizierer.
Sollen andere machen.

Du willst ihn nicht, glaub mir. Von mir kriegste ihn au net.


----------



## Ykon (9. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du willst ihn nicht, glaub mir. Von mir kriegste ihn au net.



Doch ich will ihn. Deswegen frag ich ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr habt einfach meine Neugierde mit frischem Fleisch gelockt.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Doch ich will ihn. Deswegen frag ich ja.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie alt biste den?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Februar 2010)

Ich bin weg mich ausheulen.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin weg mich ausheulen.



kk viel spass^^


----------



## Ykon (9. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wie alt biste den?



Alt genug.

Hab btw bisschen gegoogelt und ist mit der Gore Seite "Rotten" gemeint? Wenn ja, dann kannte ich es schon. :/
Wirklich nicht schön.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Alt genug.
> 
> Hab btw bisschen gegoogelt und ist mit der Gore Seite "Rotten" gemeint? Wenn ja, dann kannte ich es schon. :/
> Wirklich nicht schön.



ne rotten ist harmlos dagegen^^


----------



## Ykon (9. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne rotten ist harmlos dagegen^^



jetzt mal ohne Mist. Was soll ekeliger und perverser sein als rotten?

Bin dann mal weg. Das Thema ist auch nicht so gut vorm Schlafen gehen. ^^

Gute Nacht


----------



## Kargaro (9. Februar 2010)

Link per PN bitte, ich muss mich von sowas immer selber überzeugen


----------



## Manoroth (9. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Link per PN bitte, ich muss mich von sowas immer selber überzeugen



ne lass ma^^ will net das noch mehr so kranke leute wie ich rumlaufen^^


----------



## Kargaro (9. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne lass ma^^ will net das noch mehr so kranke leute wie ich rumlaufen^^



Ich bin schon lange krank, da kann so eine Seite auch nichts mehr ändern


----------



## Skatero (9. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne lass ma^^ will net das noch mehr so kranke leute wie ich rumlaufen^^



Und ist das überhaubt erlaubt per PN? 
Ich würde mal sagen auch da zählt die Netiquette.

Edit: Seht ihr meine Signatur?


----------



## Arosk (10. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und ist das überhaubt erlaubt per PN?
> Ich würde mal sagen auch da zählt die Netiquette.
> 
> Edit: Seht ihr meine Signatur?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


odäp nie tsi nnamhcal RED


----------



## Rexo (10. Februar 2010)

_MEINE AUGEN!!_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## mookuh (10. Februar 2010)

hallo


----------



## Firun (10. Februar 2010)

nabend Männer  whaaat'sss  uuuppp  ????   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

WAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZ UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP!


----------



## mookuh (10. Februar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend Männer whaaat'sss uuuppp ????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nächste woche ferien sonst nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> WAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZ UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP!




Whats up
Stand up and say whats up
Whats up [x5]
WOAH!

People over there what's up
Feel me, stand up and say whats up
Whats up [x8]
You can get with this.
Or you can get with that
You better get with this
Cuz' this is where its at
What's up [x8]

I be skippin' and jumpin' !
Leavin' the competition !
Makin' em' disappear like your
Favourite magician
Unwrap that (motherfucker)
Till' the wheels fall off
And I bounce 'em back to back 
Till they necks get soft
Most of the time you see me, being simple
These are the type of people
To get popped like a pimple!
Statin' my claim to fame
To be one of the badest (young niggas)
To set foot in this game
And I haven't even started yet
But you can better believe
I'm 'a take it off a show shot, dead
What's up [x8]

Say: "WOAH!"
People over there whats up!
If you feel me stand up and say whats up
What's up [x8]

You can get with this,
Or you can get with that!
You better get with this
Cuz' this is where its at!
What's up [x8]

WOAH!

Steady sticking and moving
Like there's no time left
I did it before the fall
Like I lost my breath
Baby that's what happens
When you snooze you lose
Grip your fate when you breaking the rules
They tellin me Jack was nimble
They said he was quick
But I bet that (nigga) 
Can't do the (shit) that I did
Rippin' and runnin' the tracks,
Can't believe your eyes
The most gifted, talented surprise!
It ain't even time to give up!
I gotta be on my game haul out
Like, what the (fuck)
Beginning to bounce back
So you better watch out!
And tell that (bitch-ass nigga)
Keep my name up your ,outh!

People over there whats up!
Feel me stand up and say what's up
What's up [x8]

You can get with this or
You can get with that!
You better get with this,
Cuz' this is where its at!
What's up [x8]

Woah!

I'ma keep on pumpin and stompin as I please
I know you see me comin
Movin' like a stampede!
Been known for bringin the drama
Just to (fuck shit) up
It's all because of the drama that enough's enough
Bringin the entertainment slash, top billing
Suntan Superman, Ron Killings!
I didn't think of the risk's,
Goin against the grain
Them are the reason and the cause of why I'm insane
Definitely makin impressions
And leavin you standin and guessin
My tongue be goin off 
Like a Smith and Wesson
You better get boosted up
Make noise and thats a fact
You better get ready for me
Cause it be like that

People over there, whats up?
If you feel me, say what's up?
What's up [x8]

You can get with this,
Or you can get with that!
You better get with this
Cuz' this is where its at!
What's up [x8]

Damn! Whats up!
If you feel me!
Say what's up!
What's up [x8]

You can get with this,
Or you can get with that!
You better get with this
Cuz' this is where ïts at!
What's up [x8]
Woah!

Whats up? If you feel me, say whats up?
What's up [x5]
Woah!


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Februar 2010)

Abend


----------



## Firun (10. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Abend



huhu


----------



## Kargaro (10. Februar 2010)

waaaaaaaaaaazzuuuuuuuuuuuup in here


----------



## Thoor (10. Februar 2010)

Falls ich ohne Kopf gefunden werde: REXO WARS!


----------



## Kargaro (10. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Falls ich ohne Kopf gefunden werde: REXO WARS!



Ist Kopfgeld auf dich ausgesetzt? *Klinge zück*


----------



## Thoor (10. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Ist Kopfgeld auf dich ausgesetzt? *Klinge zück*



Rexo hat heute im ICQ gesagt er hasst mich und ich soll ihm meine Adresse geben er käme zu mir und würde mir den Kopf abreissen :< jetzt hab ich Angst... :/


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Februar 2010)

Ach der will doch nur spielen


----------



## Kargaro (10. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Rexo hat heute im ICQ gesagt er hasst mich und ich soll ihm meine Adresse geben er käme zu mir und würde mir den Kopf abreissen :< jetzt hab ich Angst... :/



Was hast du gemacht?


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2010)

Manche nervt es vllt ein wenig,dass ich andauernd nach Spieleempfehlungen frage (Übertrieben,die meisten merken es doch garnicht!),aber ich frag nochma.
Ich hab mir grad ein Traumspiel zusammengedacht und wollte fragen,ob es sowas vllt gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man spielt in einer offenen Welt,kann einfach von Ort zu Ort reisen,ist vllt sogar nicht ganz so stark an irgendeine Geschichte gebunden,kann hier und da ne Quest annehmen,wenn man will auch ma in nen Dungeon gehn und mit dem Kopf des Drachens zurück ins Dorf kommen...
Son chilliges action-rpg,vllt sogar mit Sandboxelementen,ihr wisst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps. Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Februar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend Männer whaaat'sss uuuppp ????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cL_qGMfbtAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_Nabend Firun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EPIC <3_


----------



## Thoor (10. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Februar 2010)

Die arme Orange ^^

ich sach ma nacht


----------



## Rexo (10. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H6IeASZZf1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_@Thoor du hast parr Sachen gesagt die man nicht so schnell verzeihen kanne die Finger wahren ma wieder schneller als das Hirn _


----------



## Kargaro (10. Februar 2010)

Annoying Orange Saw wurde erst gestern oder vorgestern hier im Thread geposted 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, Thoor. Was du sagst finde ich au net gut :O.


----------



## Edou (10. Februar 2010)

AND HE IS BACK WITH THE NR.29...OMG OMG!!!


----------



## Rexo (10. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Annoying Orange Saw wurde erst gestern oder vorgestern hier im Thread geposted
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Scheiss drauf es ist epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Februar 2010)

Omg die Milkakuh ist so ein Fail.
Hat so Dreiviertel epic aber den Rest weiß.
Edou komm ICQ, wir müssen über HBK reden, wer sonst noch Herausforederer vom Taker werden könnte. Weil einige scheinen daran zu zweifeln.


----------



## Edou (10. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Omg die Milkakuh ist so ein Fail.
> Hat so Dreiviertel epic aber den Rest weiß.


Jop


----------



## Rexo (10. Februar 2010)

_Mir is Langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt einer n parr Gute Trashige Horror Filme ??

a la Child´s Play 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is Langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Silent Hill.
Ich hab den nie gerafft und er war komisch.


----------



## Rexo (10. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Silent Hill.
> Ich hab den nie gerafft und er war komisch.


_Ich Hatte schon Panische Angst vor dem Game dan gucke ich sicherlich nich den Film_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lvZHLvzII10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Manche nervt es vllt ein wenig,dass ich andauernd nach Spieleempfehlungen frage (Übertrieben,die meisten merken es doch garnicht!),aber ich frag nochma.
> Ich hab mir grad ein Traumspiel zusammengedacht und wollte fragen,ob es sowas vllt gibt
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Februar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Krasses schild ey
Zu deinem quote,also soweit ich weiß nich =/ die frage muss an razyl gehen der kennt sich wohl am ehesten damit aus

so ich geh Brezzen See ya or so!


----------



## Kargaro (10. Februar 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1PWp67iCJw[/youtube]


----------



## Rexo (10. Februar 2010)

_Glaube wir haben gerade NS gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (10. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Glaube wir haben gerade NS gekillt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



NEEEE,aber ich geh penn0rn!


----------



## Kargaro (10. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Glaube wir haben gerade NS gekillt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Niemand tötet hier irgendwen ohne meine Erlaubnis!


----------



## Rexo (10. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=O1PWp67iCJw[/youtube]


_
igit....

Noch n Dicker der wie blöde schreit und es ins i-net stellt-.-_


----------



## Skatero (10. Februar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Manche nervt es vllt ein wenig,dass ich andauernd nach Spieleempfehlungen frage (Übertrieben,die meisten merken es doch garnicht!),aber ich frag nochma.
> Ich hab mir grad ein Traumspiel zusammengedacht und wollte fragen,ob es sowas vllt gibt
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm würde ich nicht kennen.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

krasses video der typ is wirklcih >.< bescheuert
naja also dann ich geh penn0rn! gn8!


----------



## chopi (10. Februar 2010)

Der typ ist ja mal echt geil xD
Ich hab ma ne pm an Razyl geschickt,mal sehn ob er etwas kennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Februar 2010)

_OK das is Extrem Geil xD 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=R8irt6oj2HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2010)

Da bin ich einmal nicht da und mein Name fällt oO


----------



## Thoor (10. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@Thoor du hast parr Sachen gesagt die man nicht so schnell verzeihen kanne die Finger wahren ma wieder schneller als das Hirn _



Wer Sarkasmus nicht erkennt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.


----------



## Rexo (10. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wer Sarkasmus nicht erkennt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.


_
:/

Ich kenne Sarkasmus sehr gut :/_


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2010)

Juhuuuu
Starcraft 2 Beta diesen Monat noch \o/


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Februar 2010)

Nabend 

@Chopi

Evtl Divinity 2 oder das gute alte Fable =)


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Februar 2010)

Abend zusammen


----------



## Arosk (11. Februar 2010)

oi


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (11. Februar 2010)

Nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> oi



TnT


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

ich habe ein so groß gemächt da wird sogar dem herbert schlecht!


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Februar 2010)

LoD hast du schon mal über eine karriere als Lyriker nachgedacht??


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> LoD hast du schon mal über eine karriere als Lyriker nachgedacht??



mehrmals aber nicht mal die bild will mein zeug abdrucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich habe ein so groß gemächt da wird sogar dem herbert schlecht!



Taktlosser Vernichter, Kollegah, Bushido und all die anderen sind nur Pseudonyme von LOD!

/afk bild anrufen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Taktlosser Vernichter, Kollegah, Bushido und all die anderen sind nur Pseudonyme von LOD!
> 
> /afk bild anrufen!



die zahlen dir OVER NINE THOUSAND!!11 € dafür!


----------



## Thoor (11. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die zahlen dir OVER NINE THOUSAND!!11 € dafür!



ich ruf mal bravo an die zahlen drölfmillonen euro wenn ich über meine gefühle reden =(


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

ja leute bitte nehmt den spruch in eure signatur auf um mir zu einer steilen karriere zu verhelfen danke^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich ruf mal bravo an die zahlen drölfmillonen euro wenn ich über meine gefühle reden =(



musst aber auch nacktbild mitschicken!


----------



## Arosk (11. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> musst aber auch nacktbild mitschicken!



Dann gibts ja Abzug :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dann gibts ja Abzug :<



Mann muss sich auch an den kleinen Dinge[r]n des Lebens erfreuen. -.-


----------



## Thoor (11. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> musst aber auch nacktbild mitschicken!



ICh mal mir noch paar gefakte Narben auf wo meine eingebildete schwester mich veräzt hat!


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ICh mal mir noch paar gefakte Narben auf wo meine eingebildete schwester mich veräzt hat!



hat sie gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (11. Februar 2010)

Gibts eigentlich eine Möglichkeit alle (oder zumindest mehrere) Blogs auf einmal zu löschen?


----------



## Ykon (11. Februar 2010)

Woah, gerade acht seiten Analyse hinter mit - und total auf Koffein!


----------



## Kronas (11. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Anal



hrhrhrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (11. Februar 2010)

Tja, jetzt hab ich die Blogs alle einzeln gelöscht... und was macht ihr so?


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Tja, jetzt hab die Blogs alle einzeln gelöscht... und was macht ihr so?



da sein


----------



## Ykon (11. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> hrhrhrhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist eindeutig doof. :<


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Du bist eindeutig doof. :<



Glückwunsch, dass Sie das jetzt schon erkannt haben.


----------



## mookuh (11. Februar 2010)

abeend



kennt wer von euch n halbwegs akzeptables headset für 40 - 60 € ?


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> abeend
> 
> 
> 
> kennt wer von euch n halbwegs akzeptables headset für 40 - 60 € ?



http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Headsets_Kabel/Creative/Fatal1ty_Gaming_Headset/195372/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=PC-Audio&l2=Headsets&l3=kabelgebunden
Es ist sehr, sehr, sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (11. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, dass Sie das jetzt schon erkannt haben.



Ich bin einfach zu gutmütig... oder naiv. Ich glaube beides.
Ist auch egal, ich bin mal weg und geh schlafen, sobald der Schaum vor meinem Mund weg ist. 

Nacht.


----------



## mookuh (11. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.alternate...3=kabelgebunden
> Es ist sehr, sehr, sehr gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Februar 2010)

Jo das Fatality hab ich auch
kann man echt nich meckern.
Auch nach 10 stunden oder mehr isses echt noch bequem.
Hat ordentlich Bass zum musikhören und das wichtigste: ein abnehmbares Mic.

Ich sach auch ma gute nacht ^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Jo das Fatality hab ich auch
> kann man echt nich meckern.
> Auch nach 10 stunden oder mehr isses echt noch bequem.
> Hat ordentlich Bass zum musikhören und das wichtigste: ein abnehmbares Mic.


Jep, sehr nice das ding.


----------



## mookuh (11. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Jo das Fatality hab ich auch
> kann man echt nich meckern.
> Auch nach 10 stunden oder mehr isses echt noch bequem.
> Hat ordentlich Bass zum musikhören und das wichtigste: ein abnehmbares Mic.
> ...



das letzte mal hat ich so n billig teil da ist innen die klinke weggebrochen -.-^^


----------



## Kargaro (11. Februar 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCwClqcN97I&feature=grec[/youtube]


----------



## Thoor (11. Februar 2010)

Breaking news:

Das lied von Eminem hier 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wYNFfgrXTI[/youtube]

wurde vom rate der buffed.de metaler als "sehr gut" eingestuft und eminem allgemein als "einer der wenig guten rapper"!

SO DENN VERBREITET DIE KUNDE!


----------



## dragon1 (11. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Breaking news:
> 
> Das lied von Eminem hier
> 
> ...



Eminem ist generell cool.
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAe1G6Djod0[/font]


----------



## Edou (11. Februar 2010)

aloah!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Februar 2010)

Jo, Edou, wir müssen über WWE reden!


----------



## Kargaro (11. Februar 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aK7AKjrl8Cg[/youtube]

Frosch @ Enrage


----------



## Edou (11. Februar 2010)

why? <.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> why? <.<



1. Elimination Chamber wird in DE weiterhin als No Way Out beworben, weils zu sehr an Konzentratiosnlager erinnert.
2. Survivor Series soll umbenannt werden.
3. Shawn Michaels macht ne Auszeit nach WM.


----------



## Edou (11. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 1. Elimination Chamber wird in DE weiterhin als No Way Out beworben, weils zu sehr an Konzentratiosnlager erinnert.
> 2. Survivor Series soll umbenannt werden.
> 3. Shawn Michaels macht ne Auszeit nach WM.



oha
kay ich komm ai si Kuh


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Februar 2010)

Langeweile...


----------



## Arosk (11. Februar 2010)

Jaja, das gute alte W-Lan Kabel...


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (12. Februar 2010)

Gute Nacht

PS: Scheiss One Piece 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. Februar 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=aK7AKjrl8Cg[/youtube]
> 
> Frosch @ Enrage


_
Da Guckt einer RayWilliamJohnson 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/user/RayWilliamJohnson





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=M1uVi41I1oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kiddie Land!!_


----------



## Rexo (12. Februar 2010)

_O NOEZ WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN BLACKY HAT N +18 VIDEO GEDUBT!!_


----------



## Ykon (12. Februar 2010)

*schüchtern hervortritt*

Hallo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

Hallou.
HALLO LACHMANN!


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Februar 2010)

Abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

moin


----------



## Edou (12. Februar 2010)

He is back @WM 26!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

EDOU IS THERE WITH THE NUMBER 29 OMG OMG SPEAR, EDGECUTION, EDGOMATIC, SPEAR!!!!! 1 2 3 SIEG!


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2010)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Abend!


----------



## Edou (12. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> EDOU IS THERE WITH THE NUMBER 29 OMG OMG SPEAR, EDGECUTION, EDGOMATIC, SPEAR!!!!! 1 2 3 SIEG!



and what he´ll do know a sharpshooter omg omg...and he gives up!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> and what he´ll do know a sharpshooter omg omg...and he gives up!



AND ANOTHER SPEAR!!!!111111
AND SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
SPEAR
AND HE ELIMINATED ALL IN THE RR ALONE OMG!!!!11111


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Februar 2010)

krankes pack


----------



## Edou (12. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> AND ANOTHER SPEAR!!!!111111
> AND SPEAR
> SPEAR
> SPEAR
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHH!!!!11111Edou pwns all!...xD
Ok lassen wir den shice


----------



## nemø (12. Februar 2010)

Beer, beer , beer


----------



## Edou (12. Februar 2010)

Nich pennen <.<


----------



## Ykon (12. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Beer, beer , beer



Gibts am Montag.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Beer, beer , beer



<3


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2010)

abend die damen und herren


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

moin


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin



moin Lachmann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> moin Lachmann.



moin alkopop


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin alkopop



Moin Lachmann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Moin Lachmann.



moin alkopop


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin alkopop



Du bist gut :/.


----------



## Edou (12. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin alkopop



Moin lachmann,moin alko


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du bist gut :/.



ich weiß


----------



## Nawato (12. Februar 2010)

Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Moin Nawato, Moin Lachmann, Moin Edou.


----------



## Edou (12. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Moin Nawato, Moin Lachmann, Moin Edou.



Moin Nawatom,Moin Alko,Moin Edou...ähhh lachmann


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

moin alkopop
moin ykon
moin edou
moin nawato


----------



## Edou (12. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin alkopop
> moin ykon
> moin edou
> moin nawato



[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Sinnlosester post ever. Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Du hast eine Nacht mit dir selbst gewonnen. :3[/font]


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Sinnlosester post ever. Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Du hast eine Nacht mit dir selbst gewonnen. :3[/font]



yay


----------



## Ykon (12. Februar 2010)

Kronas hat mir über ICQ gesagt, dass er mich lieb hat. :>


----------



## Edou (12. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Kronas hat mir über ICQ gesagt, dass er mich lieb hat. :>



gz


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Kronas hat mir über ICQ gesagt, dass er mich lieb hat. :>



Sag Kronas Moin von mir
und sag Rexo moin
und sag Edou moin
und sag Lachmann moin
und sag Nawato moin
und sag Dragon1 moin
und sag Moo moin
und sag Blade moin
und sag den ganzen Mods moin
und sag dir selbst moin
und sag allen moin, die ich vergessen hab aufzuzählen.


----------



## Nawato (12. Februar 2010)

Habt ihr heute alle Drogen genommen oder wieso kommt ihr nicht über das Tägliche Moin hinaus?


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich werd nich namentlich erwähnt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sag Kronas Moin von mir
> und sag Rexo moin
> und sag Edou moin
> und sag Lachmann moin
> ...


----------



## Edou (12. Februar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Habt ihr heute alle Drogen genommen oder wieso kommt ihr nicht über das Tägliche Moin hinaus?



:O


Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich werd nich namentlich erwähnt



so solls sein!


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Februar 2010)

danke ;D


----------



## Ykon (12. Februar 2010)

Hey Kronas! Ich soll dir von Alko ein Moin ausrichten!
Hey Rexo! Ich soll dir von Alko ein Moin ausrichten!
Hey Edou! Ich soll dir von Alko ein Moin ausrichten!
Hey Lachmann! Ich soll dir von Alko ein Moin ausrichten!
Hey Nawato! Ich soll dir von Alko ein Moin ausrichten!
Hey Dragon1! Ich soll dir von Alko ein Moin ausrichten!
Hey Moo! Ich soll dir von Alko ein Moin ausrichten!
Hey Blade! Ich soll dir von Alko ein Moin ausrichten!
Hey ihr ganzen Mods! Ich soll euch von Alko ein Moin ausrichten!
Hey ich! Ich soll dir von Alko ein Moin ausrichten!
Hey alle, die Alko vergessen hat! Ich soll euch von ihm ein Moin ausrichten!
Achja, und Terrorstan auch und so...


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Februar 2010)

hey Ykon du hast mich vergessen xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hey Kronas! Ich soll dir von Edou ein Moin ausrichten!
> Hey Rexo! Ich soll dir von Edou ein Moin ausrichten!
> Hey Edou! Ich soll dir von dir selbst ein Moin ausrichten!
> Hey Lachmann! Ich soll dir von Edou ein Moin ausrichten!
> ...



Edou? Wir sind keine Siamesischen Zwillinge -.-


----------



## Edou (12. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hey Kronas! Ich soll dir von Edou ein Moin ausrichten!
> Hey Rexo! Ich soll dir von Edou ein Moin ausrichten!
> Hey Edou! Ich soll dir von dir selbst ein Moin ausrichten!
> Hey Lachmann! Ich soll dir von Edou ein Moin ausrichten!
> ...


von alko du lowbob Oo


----------



## Ykon (12. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Edou? Wir sind keine Siamesischen Zwillinge -.-



Shit! Ich dachte Edou hats geschrieben! Edit!


----------



## Edou (12. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Shit! Ich dachte Edou hats geschrieben! Edit!



Noob!,naja ich bin pennen cu


----------



## Ykon (12. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Noob!,naja ich bin pennen cu



So, editiert. Never happened. :>

und gute Nacht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> So, editiert. Never happened. :>
> 
> und gute Nacht.



Gute Nacht Edou
Gute Nacht alle die in den Nächsten 2 min off gehen.
Gute Nacht alle die in den Nächsten 3 min off gehen.
Gute Nacht alle die in den Nächsten 4 min off gehen.
Gute Nacht alle die in den Nächsten 5 min off gehen.
Gute Nacht alle die in den Nächsten 6 min off gehen.
Gute Nacht alle die in den Nächsten 7 min off gehen.
Gute Nacht alle die in den Nächsten 8 min off gehen.
Gute Nacht alle die in den Nächsten 9 min off gehen.
Gute Nacht alle die in den Nächsten 10 min off gehen.
Gute Nacht alle die in den Nächsten 11 min off gehen.
Gute Nacht alle die in den Nächsten >11 min off gehen.


----------



## Nawato (12. Februar 2010)

Gehts hier heute auch mal über die Sinnlosigkeit hinaus ? xD


----------



## mookuh (12. Februar 2010)

abend ich hab ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bist du hetero alkopop?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

Nein @ Nawato
Nein @ an alle andere
Nein @ Lachmanns Mutter
Nein @ Ykons Mutter
Nein @ Terrorsatans Mutter
Nein @ Edous Mutter
Nein @ Moos Mutter
Nein @ Kronas Mutter
Nein @ Rexos Mutter
Nein @ Razyls Väter :X.


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Gehts hier heute auch mal über die Sinnlosigkeit hinaus ? xD



Nein.


----------



## mookuh (12. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nein @ Nawato
> Nein @ an alle andere
> Nein @ Lachmanns Mutter
> Nein @ Ykons Mutter
> ...



was willst du?^^


----------



## Nawato (12. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein.



Hm okay, da hab ich mir wohl den falschen Monat ausgesucht...


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nein @ Nawato
> Nein @ an alle andere
> Nein @ Lachmanns Mutter
> Nein @ Ykons Mutter
> ...



Du brauchst wohl einen Report?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du brauchst wohl einen Report?



NEIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
ICH WILL NICHT WIEDER ZURÜCK IN DIE KLEINE GELBE SPONGEBOB ZELLE!!11111 @Razyl
ICH WILL NICHT WIEDER ZURÜCK IN DIE KLEINE GELBE SPONGEBOB ZELLE!!11111 
@Lachmann
usw.^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Hm okay, da hab ich mir wohl den falschen Monat ausgesucht...



Eher die falschen Tage... Alko blutet wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (12. Februar 2010)

warum is heut nix los?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eher die falschen Tage... Alko blutet wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So geil.
Vor NWT Vortrag schneid ich mich so. Ich blute voll. Dachte es hört auf, dann ging das da vorne plötzlich los und ich musste keinen Vortrag mehr halten in meiner Gruppe XD.
Ich hab mich an nem Metalteil von nem Ordner geschnitten, als ich den aus Langeweile zu einer Schleife machen wollte :X.


----------



## mookuh (12. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So geil.
> Vor NWT Vortrag schneid ich mich so. Ich blute voll. Dachte es hört auf, dann ging das da vorne plötzlich los und ich musste keinen Vortrag mehr halten in meiner Gruppe XD.
> Ich hab mich an nem Metalteil von nem Ordner geschnitten, als ich den aus Langeweile zu einer Schleife machen wollte :X.



welches thema?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> welches thema?



Keine Ahnung mehr o.O.


----------



## mookuh (12. Februar 2010)

rück raus


----------



## Ykon (12. Februar 2010)

Los! Die Kuh will über etwas diskutieren!


----------



## mookuh (12. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Los! Die Kuh will über etwas diskutieren!



nein
mir ist eig nur lw


----------



## Ykon (12. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> nein
> mir ist eig nur lw



nicht nur dir.
Kennst du zufällig eine Marktlücke? :<


----------



## mookuh (12. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> nicht nur dir.
> Kennst du zufällig eine Marktlücke? :<



jap 
ne ganz große marktlücke bei in flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (12. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> jap
> ne ganz große marktlücke bei in flames
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie recht du hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (12. Februar 2010)

eine andere marktlücke wären lagfreie WoW-Realms oder ein neues Album von "E Nomine"


----------



## mookuh (12. Februar 2010)

ich bin dann mal off 

gn8


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

n8 moo


----------



## Kronas (12. Februar 2010)

das lol spiel war krank
66(,6) minuten dauerte es, und während des spiels war ich essen, duschen und zähne putzen, habe beste spielstatistik und haben knapp gewonnen^^


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Februar 2010)

Kennt jemand "domian" ? Das läuft immer um 1 Uhr auf WDR im Fernsehen. Das guck ich heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Kennt jemand "domian" ? Das läuft immer um 1 Uhr auf WDR im Fernsehen. Das guck ich heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



achja... domian ... beste sendung war als der kerl da angerufen hat der sein hackfleisch ein bisschen anders benutzt hat ... xD


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> achja... domian ... beste sendung war als der kerl da angerufen hat der sein hackfleisch ein bisschen anders benutzt hat ... xD








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VmVEercagxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Das?^^


----------



## Ykon (12. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> achja... domian ... beste sendung war als der kerl da angerufen hat der sein hackfleisch ein bisschen anders benutzt hat ... xD



Oder die Dame, die davon erzählt hat, wie sie ihr Geld verdient, indem sie ihren Darm im Gesicht von alten, reichen Säcken entleert.
Göttlich.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



jep
göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (12. Februar 2010)

"Du verreibst das Hackfleisch auch auf deiner Haut?"
"Ja!"

der kerl da hat auch ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: rofl
"Es ist so unberührt"
er mag nur jungfräuliches hackfleisch^^


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> "Du verreibst das Hackfleisch auch auf deiner Haut?"
> "Ja!"
> 
> der kerl da hat auch ahnung
> ...




Wenn ers geil findet ^^


----------



## Kronas (12. Februar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wenn ers geil findet ^^



der edit ist noch geiler^^


----------



## Crackmack (12. Februar 2010)

OH in 30 mins hab ich b-day o.O


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> "Du verreibst das Hackfleisch auch auf deiner Haut?"
> "Ja!"
> 
> der kerl da hat auch ahnung
> ...



rofl xD


----------



## Petersburg (12. Februar 2010)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)

Nix los hier? :O


----------



## Kronas (12. Februar 2010)

der kerl darf keine freundin haben, sonst sagt seine freundin irgendwann "Schaaatz komm mal ins Bett" und er kommt mit nem fleischwolf und nem fleischklopfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (12. Februar 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> OH in 30 mins hab ich b-day o.O



GZ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

der cracki
:O


----------



## Crackmack (12. Februar 2010)

lachi mein schatz <3


----------



## Petersburg (12. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> der cracki
> :O



wer?


----------



## Crackmack (12. Februar 2010)

Ich
xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> lachi mein schatz <3



<333


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2010)

Crackmack wird endlich 12 :>


----------



## Kronas (12. Februar 2010)

lachmann, wie hieß nochmal das mädel bei youtube mit den zwei großen talenten?


----------



## Crackmack (12. Februar 2010)

fast razyl fast


----------



## Ykon (12. Februar 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> fast razyl fast



Dann 11. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> lachmann, wie hieß nochmal das mädel bei youtube mit den zwei großen talenten?



mincxy 
^_^


----------



## Ykon (13. Februar 2010)

Alle Gute Crackmack! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin dann mal off. Gute Nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Februar 2010)

GZ CRACKI
GZ
WOPSERJOSRSRG
!!	11


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!

Eine Stunde noch dann kommt domian!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (13. Februar 2010)

uhuhu thx <3


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Februar 2010)

ich geh ma pennen gut nacht zsammen


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Februar 2010)

n8 terror :<


----------



## Breakyou (13. Februar 2010)

gute Nacht an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Februar 2010)

n8 breakyou :<


----------



## Kargaro (13. Februar 2010)

Anyone anwesend?


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Februar 2010)

noez


----------



## Lekraan (13. Februar 2010)

Servus


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## Silenzz (13. Februar 2010)

Moin....


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Februar 2010)

moin


----------



## Ykon (13. Februar 2010)

Nabend.

Wer hat den Keks aus der Dose geklaut?


----------



## nemø (13. Februar 2010)

Räuber Hotzenplotz


----------



## Rexo (13. Februar 2010)

_Nabend_


----------



## Breakyou (13. Februar 2010)

schönen guten Abend


----------



## Kronas (13. Februar 2010)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> schönen guten Abend



wem fällt was auf?


----------



## Rexo (13. Februar 2010)

_Schlechter edit Kronas serh schlechter_


----------



## Kronas (13. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Schlechter edit Kronas serh schlechter_



machs besser!


----------



## Thoor (13. Februar 2010)

möp

wie schweiz schon ne medaille hat

IHR FLASCHEN!


----------



## Rexo (13. Februar 2010)

_Olympia is Kake Luxemburg is nich ma dabei -.-_


----------



## Lekraan (13. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin weg mich ausheulen.



Viel Spaß


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> möp
> 
> wie schweiz schon ne medaille hat
> 
> IHR FLASCHEN!



Und? Georgien hat nen toten Rodler!

IHR FLASCHEN!


----------



## Edou (13. Februar 2010)

aloah


----------



## Rexo (13. Februar 2010)

_Jo.....Olympia hat schon scheisse angefangen _


----------



## Breakyou (13. Februar 2010)

morgen Valentinstag..:/
habt ihr was für morgen mit euren Liebsten geplant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Lekraan (13. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> aloah



Wer bist du ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (13. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und? Georgien hat nen toten Rodler!
> 
> IHR FLASCHEN!



Buahahaha Böse Böse



Breakyou schrieb:


> morgen Valentinstag..:/
> habt ihr was für morgen mit euren Liebsten geplant
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, ich hoffe, dass der Blumenladen morgen früh auf hat und das die olle Triene damit klarkommt, dass wir füreinander bestimmt sind xD


----------



## Edou (13. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> morgen Valentinstag..:/
> habt ihr was für morgen mit euren Liebsten geplant
> 
> 
> ...


Naja nich wirklich mit nem angebrochenem bein...nen paar blümchen und schokolade tuens wohl auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Lekraan schrieb:


> Wer bist du ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deine Mudda


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2010)

abend


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> morgen Valentinstag..:/
> habt ihr was für morgen mit euren Liebsten geplant
> 
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere Stupidedia:


> Der *Valentinstag* ist, genau wie Halloween, ein amerikanisches Plastikfest, das in den 90er Jahren durch die Zuckerwaren- und Nippeswirtschaft in Europa erfolgreich eingeführt wurde. Das zusätzliche Geschenkefest ist mit dem 14. Februar strategisch günstig zwischen Weihnachten und Ostern gelegen und soll die Menschen dazu animieren, der Wirtschaft noch mehr Euro für nichts in ihren unersättlichen Geldrachen zu werfen.
> 
> An Popularität gewann der Valentinstag durch die Machenschaften des Handels und insbesondere die umfangreiche Werbung der Floristen in ARD, ZDF und GEZ für überteuerte Blumen sowie andere Dinge, die niemand wirklich benötigt.


----------



## Breakyou (13. Februar 2010)

hab mir gedacht dass sowas kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mag ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Plastikfest hin oder her


----------



## Rexo (13. Februar 2010)

_Schon ma den Stupedia eintrag zu Luxemburg gesehen -.-_


----------



## Breakyou (13. Februar 2010)

> Die Bevölkerung besteht zu 99,54% aus Portugiesen. Der Rest sind Autos und Jugoslawen.


 xD


----------



## Lekraan (13. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Schon ma den Stupedia eintrag zu Luxemburg gesehen -.-_



Post mal...bin grad zu faul nachzuschauen


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> xD



QFT


----------



## Rexo (13. Februar 2010)

_So was von Assi als hatte n Deutscher iwelche scheisse geschrieben und fur die ubersetzung googel Massakriert_

_http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Luxemburg_


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _So was von Assi als hatte n Deutscher iwelche scheisse geschrieben und fur die ubersetzung googel Massakriert_
> 
> _http://www.stupidedi...stupi/Luxemburg_



Das ist Humor Rexo, mehr nicht.


----------



## Breakyou (13. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> QFT



Quantenfeldtheorie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Quantenfeldtheorie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das auch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (13. Februar 2010)

und was hast du gemeint?


----------



## Rexo (13. Februar 2010)

_IS KLAR!!




			Die Luxemburger metzelten außerdem die Deutschen im 2. Weltkrieg nieder. Nach dem schweren Anschlag des 2.Weltkrieg hatte die Luxemburgische Population das Deutsche Reich zerstört
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....





			Zurzeit arbeitet man in Luxemburg an der Erfüllung des 4-Jahre-Planes in dem Luxemburg zur größten Nuklearmacht der Welt aufsteigen soll. Im Moment ist Luxemburg nach Lichtenstein zweitgrößte Nuklearmacht mit einem Raketenarsenal von 150 Atomraketen pro Quadratkilometer
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Wir sind alle bis an die Zahne Bewaffnet-.-_


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2010)

lachmann bald ist es soweit


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> und was hast du gemeint?



das du recht hast :>


----------



## Rexo (13. Februar 2010)

_Ich bin weg gn8 Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich bin weg gn8 Buffed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nacht


----------



## TheGui (13. Februar 2010)

Bwahaha... Lost STaffel 6 Folgen 1-3 gesehen

need moar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Who the fuck sind die Anderen jetz eigentlich? und wer is jetz eigentlich der Böse... Jackob oder Smockey?


----------



## Edou (13. Februar 2010)

Omg,hab grade pics geschossen im "Jeff Hardy" Attire (also gesichtsbemalung so ähnlich xD)


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Bwahaha... Lost STaffel 6 Folgen 1-3 gesehen
> 
> need moar
> 
> ...



schau doch auf wikipedia^^ 

ich hab lost nie gesehen


----------



## Lekraan (13. Februar 2010)

Laaaaangweilig -.-


----------



## TheGui (13. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> schau doch auf wikipedia^^
> 
> ich hab lost nie gesehen



schade, is nen fail Lost nich zu schauen ^^

und auf Wiki wird nix stehen... da es niemand bis auf die autoren/schauspieler/Fimcrew weis ^^

letzte folge kommt erst 23.05.10 in den USA


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> schade, is nen fail Lost nich zu schauen ^^



Ich fand Lost seit Anfang an für eine total bekloppte Sendung oO


----------



## Lekraan (13. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich fand Lost seit Anfang an für eine total bekloppte Sendung oO



Dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit..


----------



## Edou (13. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit..



dritt


----------



## Ykon (13. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> dritt



und zu viert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Februar 2010)

abend


----------



## Haramann (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo...
Wie gehts euch so?


----------



## Lekraan (13. Februar 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> Hallo...
> Wie gehts euch so?



Frischfleisch? 

Gut und dir?


----------



## TheGui (13. Februar 2010)

LOST hasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh wider


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Lekraan (13. Februar 2010)

moin selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend



Teenage mutant ninja turtels!


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2010)

Lol... ich sollte den Avatar wieder ändern xD Egal was ist ich spreng das Thema sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Lol... ich sollte den Avatar wieder ändern xD Egal was ist ich spreng das Thema sofort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



neeeee, ders kuuuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Lol... ich sollte den Avatar wieder ändern xD Egal was ist ich spreng das Thema sofort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimli2010  (13. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Teenage mutant ninja turtels!



TMNT! wer kennt sie nicht^^


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Lol... ich sollte den Avatar wieder ändern xD Egal was ist ich spreng das Thema sofort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der ava ist doch toll


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2010)

Ihr spinnt alle *gg*

Mal schauen was morgen bei unserem "Rosensonntagszug" läuft... die Straßen sind voller Schnee und Glatt, es ist arschkalt... ^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr spinnt alle *gg*


Immer dieser Verallgemeinerung -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2010)

Ihr spinnt alle außer Razyl... der spinnt extra... so... weniger Verallgemeinerung? ^^ Ich hab dich immerhin ganz alleine genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr spinnt alle *gg*
> 
> Mal schauen was morgen bei unserem "Rosensonntagszug" läuft... die Straßen sind voller Schnee und Glatt, es ist arschkalt... ^^



viel spaß j


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr spinnt alle außer Razyl... der spinnt extra... so... weniger Verallgemeinerung? ^^ Ich hab dich immerhin ganz alleine genannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich spinne nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2010)

Ach ich geh da doch net hin... ^^
Hab besseres zu tun *gg*

Edit: Razyl... du bist jeden Abend, trotzallem was du immer sagst hier... klar spinnst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Edit: Razyl... du bist jeden Abend, trotzallem was du immer sagst hier... klar spinnst du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In letzter Zeit schau ich nur noch rein... schreibe wesentlich weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich glaube nicht an mutierte Schildkröten, die Kampfkunst beherrschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2010)

Trotzdem nicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2010)

Und wieder ein kurzer Serverdown bei Buffed...


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wieder ein kurzer Serverdown bei Buffed...



häuft sich in letzter zeit


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> häuft sich in letzter zeit



Seit diesem neuem Design...


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2010)

Quark...

Es gibt doch immer mal wieder ein paar Wochen wo nichts funzt...


----------



## El Homer (14. Februar 2010)

Ich will ein 3. Jedi Knight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*sich an alte Zeiten erinner*


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2010)

El schrieb:


> Ich will ein 3. Jedi Knight
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt ein drittes Jedi Knight oO


----------



## El Homer (14. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es gibt ein drittes Jedi Knight oO


Nach Jedi Knight Acadamy ?
Mit dem selben look/interface ? wie Outcast und acadamy ?
dann hab ich wohl unter einem Stein gelebt


----------



## Lekraan (14. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> häuft sich in letzter zeit



merk ich garnicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2010)

Outcast ist teil 2... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab hier den ersten Teil rumfliegen ^^


----------



## El Homer (14. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Outcast ist teil 2...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


achso..lol ^^
hm...ich vermisse es trotzdem xD


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2010)

El schrieb:


> Nach Jedi Knight Acadamy ?
> Mit dem selben look/interface ? wie Outcast und acadamy ?
> dann hab ich wohl unter einem Stein gelebt



Jedi Knight - Dark Forces II
Jedi Knight - Jedi Outcast
Jedi Knight - Jedi Academy

Siehe da: Drei Teile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (14. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jedi Knight - Dark Forces II
> Jedi Knight - Jedi Outcast
> Jedi Knight - Jedi Academy
> 
> ...


Ja und ich Seestern hab gedacht Teil 1 wäre Outcast ^^
man verzeih mir xD


----------



## Edou (14. Februar 2010)

bin weg <.<


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Februar 2010)

so leute da bin ich wieder 

war ne schöne geburtstagsparty mit viel pizza nem eher schlechten kinofilm und ner schönen runde billiard so kann man wirklcih mit einem lächeln auf den lippen einschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so leute da bin ich wieder
> 
> war ne schöne geburtstagsparty mit viel pizza nem eher schlechten kinofilm und ner schönen runde billiard so kann man wirklcih mit einem lächeln auf den lippen einschlafen
> 
> ...



schön schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (14. Februar 2010)

hier immernoch Leute online? Gibt's doch garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Februar 2010)

na sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (14. Februar 2010)

<--- ist auch noch on.... OMG Laut Supernatural ist Luzifer auf die Welt losgelassen worden o.O ... *ANGST*


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Februar 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> <--- ist auch noch on.... OMG Laut Supernatural ist Luzifer auf die Welt losgelassen worden o.O ... *ANGST*



ähm ja bin ich also was willste?


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Februar 2010)

die liebe meiner eltern :´(


----------



## jolk (14. Februar 2010)

ui ich liebe karneval 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

seit mittwoch abend dauerbetrunken (oaky 1 zwei sober phasen)


----------



## Silenzz (14. Februar 2010)

Boah nee LOD das du immer so nen Terz machen musst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der arme Sammy völlig geschockt gewesen, warum hast du so n Tam-Tam gemacht?


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Februar 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*13 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
1 Mitglieder, 12 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

DER Lachmann,
Google
google ist überall11!!11[/font]


----------



## Shaxul (14. Februar 2010)

Ich höre Jimi Hendrix und weigere mich, ins Bett zu gehen! Was macht ihr noch?


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2010)

abend


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2010)

Der Nachtschwärmer ist tot


----------



## Edou (14. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Nachtschwärmer ist tot



Kewl


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. Februar 2010)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2010)

So, endlich alle Allimania Folgen auf dem iPod <3


----------



## Tabuno (14. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Nachtschwärmer ist tot


Schon ca. seit einem Jahr.


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Schon ca. seit einem Jahr.



ach an manchen tagen wars ganz belebt


----------



## Edou (14. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> ach an manchen tagen wars ganz belebt



jop aber heut =(


----------



## nemø (14. Februar 2010)

Mach Party nach # sonst hama wieder flaute

#


----------



## Edou (14. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Mach Party nach # sonst hama wieder flaute
> 
> #



Hier pennt Eh alles,also geh ich nu auch-.-


----------



## Breakyou (14. Februar 2010)

guten Abend Leute


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> guten Abend Leute



abend


----------



## Dominau (14. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> guten Abend Leute




Du liebst mich so sehr das es manchmal weh tut..richtig?


----------



## Breakyou (14. Februar 2010)

ich glaub das hier ist der falsche Ort dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Steam!


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich glaub das hier ist der falsche Ort dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach kommt machts doch hier

dann kommt hier wenigstens eine unterhaltung auf


----------



## Breakyou (14. Februar 2010)

ach ist sowieso keiner on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muhhh


----------



## Dominau (14. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ach ist sowieso keiner on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich bin on.. rrarrrwww


----------



## Breakyou (14. Februar 2010)

auf dich hab ich gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (14. Februar 2010)

irgendwie nix los hier..

mit breakyou kann man nix anstellen, der is langweilig.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Februar 2010)

jod ann geh ich mal penn0rn!


----------



## Dominau (14. Februar 2010)

Have fun an good luck!


----------



## Rexo (15. Februar 2010)

_Mir is Langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is Langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpGlz6BUrws


----------



## Rexo (15. Februar 2010)

_Foo Fighters <3

Long Road to Ruin is aber auch geil_


----------



## Lekraan (15. Februar 2010)

Schreibt mal was in icq :<


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Februar 2010)

NABEND ihr luschen


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Februar 2010)

nabend


----------



## Ykon (15. Februar 2010)

Wow, schon halb zehn und bereits drei ( mit diesem hier vier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Posts. *g*
Muss neuer Rekord sein.


Hat jemand von euch denn heute schön gefeiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Februar 2010)

was gibts zu feiern??


----------



## Lekraan (15. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch denn heute schön gefeiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, Abschiedsparty 4 me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teil 1 .... am Freitag ^^

Jetzt kommender Freitag kommt Abschiedsparty Teil 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Februar 2010)

Ich mag so Feiern nicht :<


----------



## nemø (15. Februar 2010)

> Bratwurst



dacht ich auch, war aber Falsch


----------



## Ykon (15. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> was gibts zu feiern??



Heute ist Rosenmontag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Lekraan: Abschiedsfeier?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Februar 2010)

nicht einmal ._. irgendwie kein bock gehabt .. <_<


----------



## Lekraan (15. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> @Lekraan: Abschiedsfeier?



Jep, ich zieh ja am 26. Februar nach NRW ... 

Is auch dementsprechend weiter weg von hier ^^ ... und deswegen Abschiedsparty, und am Freitag gleich nomml eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die letzte ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (15. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Jep, ich zieh ja am 26. Februar nach NRW ...
> 
> Is auch dementsprechend weiter weg von hier ^^ ... und deswegen Abschiedsparty, und am Freitag gleich nomml eine
> 
> ...



Kannst dich auch freuen, NRW ist schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wohin solls denn genau gehen?


----------



## Kronas (15. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Jep, ich zieh ja am 26. Februar nach NRW ...
> 
> Is auch dementsprechend weiter weg von hier ^^ ... und deswegen Abschiedsparty, und am Freitag gleich nomml eine
> 
> ...



wo nach nrw?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Jep, ich zieh ja am 26. Februar nach NRW ...
> 
> Is auch dementsprechend weiter weg von hier ^^ ... und deswegen Abschiedsparty, und am Freitag gleich nomml eine
> 
> ...



Du gehst so weg, deine "Freunde" machen Party, weil du endlich wge bist, sie machen eine Strohfigur von dir und brennen sie an. Du kommsz zurück, weil du was vergessen hast und siehst das. Sowas nennt man dann sozialen Tod.


----------



## Lekraan (15. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Kannst dich auch freuen, NRW ist schön.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bayern ist bestimmt schöner!!!
Monschau


Kronas schrieb:


> wo nach nrw?


Monschau, gehört zu Aachen



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du gehst so weg, deine "Freunde" machen Party, weil du endlich wge bist, sie machen eine Strohfigur von dir und brennen sie an. Du kommsz zurück, weil du was vergessen hast und siehst das. Sowas nennt man dann sozialen Tod.


Neenee .... sind gute Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (15. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du gehst so weg, deine "Freunde" machen Party, weil du endlich wge bist, sie machen eine Strohfigur von dir und brennen sie an. Du kommsz zurück, weil du was vergessen hast und siehst das. Sowas nennt man dann sozialen Tod.



Über sowas macht man keine Scherze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich könnt mir nicht vorstellen in der nächsten Zeit die Gegend, Stadt geschweige denn das Bundesland zu verlassen und alle meine Freunde hier zurückzulassen.


----------



## Lekraan (15. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Über sowas macht man keine Scherze.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich auch nicht ... aber mei, was soll ich machen ^^
Ich bin gezwungen :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Über sowas macht man keine Scherze.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sozialer Tod. Viele bringen sich in einer Situation, wie grad Lekraan in einer is um.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht ... aber mei, was soll ich machen ^^
> Ich bin gezwungen :/



kommst ja zu mir (L)


----------



## Lekraan (15. Februar 2010)

Klar, als ob ich mich umbringen würde ^^


----------



## Ykon (15. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht ... aber mei, was soll ich machen ^^
> Ich bin gezwungen :/



Stimmt, und ich glaube mit 16 darf man auch noch nicht alleine leben.(?)

btw ist Aachen nur ein "Katzensprung" von hier entfernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Klar, als ob ich mich umbringen würde ^^



Dir kann ja mal versehentlich ein Föhn in die Badewanne rutschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## QuakeFour (15. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Klar, als ob ich mich umbringen würde ^^




wieso nicht? oder hat das leben für dich ein Sinn?^^


----------



## Lekraan (15. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Stimmt, und ich glaube mit 16 darf man auch noch nicht alleine leben.(?)
> 
> btw ist Aachen nur ein "Katzensprung" von hier entfernt.
> 
> ...


Soweit ich weiß nicht .. 
Echt? Wo kommst du her?



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dir kann ja mal versehentlich ein Föhn in die Badewanne rutschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich föhne mich nciht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




QuakeFour schrieb:


> wieso nicht? oder hat das leben für dich ein Sinn?^^



Party!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich föhne mich nciht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann stirb halt wie jeder 0815 Jugendlicher an ner Alkoholvergiftung... Langweiler.


----------



## Ykon (15. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß nicht ..
> Echt? Wo kommst du her?



Herne, nähe Bochum. Müssten glaube ich 150km sein oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Google sagt es sind 150km. Ich bin der Beste! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (15. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dann stirb halt wie jeder 0815 Jugendlicher an ner Alkoholvergiftung... Langweiler.


Na und! Ich steh dazu das ich Alki bin XDD



Ykon schrieb:


> Herne, nähe Bochum. Müssten glaube ich 150km sein oder so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm, Lachmann wird dann ~90km von mir wohnen ^^
Dann mach ma mal zu dritt lan >.<


----------



## Kronas (15. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Na und! Ich steh dazu das ich Alki bin XDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



von mir bisse ca 220km autostrecke weg :<


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Februar 2010)

von mir noch nicht weit genug weg :/


----------



## Ykon (15. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hmm, Lachmann wird dann ~90km von mir wohnen ^^
> Dann mach ma mal zu dritt lan >.<



Wo kommt Lachmann nochmal her? Mönchengladbach oder? Müssten dann so 50km sein. Und von mir aus dann halt 100km, weil Mönchengladbach auf den Weg zu dir liegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mal sagen zur Lan teffen wir uns in Düsseldorf? Ist am fairsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (15. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> von mir noch nicht weit genug weg :/



Also der Ort an den ich hinzieh, liegt ja selber 33 km von Aachen weg ^^ .. 

@Ykon, wir treffen uns bei mir! Dann gibts auch Freibier!!! Verlockend oder?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Februar 2010)

jaaaaaaaa O_O
lan-party bei lekraan xD


----------



## Kronas (15. Februar 2010)

aachen ist 179km luftlinie von mir weg :O


----------



## Ykon (15. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> @Ykon, wir treffen uns bei mir! Dann gibts auch Freibier!!! Verlockend oder?



Na gut, da bezahl ich auch gerne ein paar Euro mehr für so ne Bahnkarte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn es Freibier heißt, dann aber auch bitte in ausreichenden Mengen. Wenn das Bier leer wrd, ist so ein Lachmann mal schnell aggressiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (15. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> jaaaaaaaa O_O
> lan-party bei lekraan xD


Ich wusste, dass du als erstes antwortest xD



Kronas schrieb:


> aachen ist 179km luftlinie von mir weg :O



Wollen jetzt alle kommen oder was XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Februar 2010)

ja, lan party wär knorke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. Februar 2010)

Verdammte Scheisse nehmt endlich mal die gleichen ICQ namen, ich dreh hier noch durch -.-


----------



## Lekraan (15. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Na gut, da bezahl ich auch gerne ein paar Euro mehr für so ne Bahnkarte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glückwunsch, du hast es ein weiteres mal in meine Signatur geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (15. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Verdammte Scheisse nehmt endlich mal die gleichen ICQ namen, ich dreh hier noch durch -.-



Meinst du jemanden bestimmtes...?


----------



## Ykon (15. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, du hast es ein weiteres mal in meine Signatur geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist mein purer Ernst.

Wie war das Lachmann? Headbanging hat jetzt eine ganz andere Bedeutung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Doppelpost :x


----------



## Thoor (15. Februar 2010)

Ja kA einer heisst chris, der andere salamisemmel der 3. heisst kackwurst, was geht ab mit euch o.O

spielt hier btw wer gta online


----------



## Kronas (15. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ja kA einer heisst chris, der andere salamisemmel der 3. heisst kackwurst, was geht ab mit euch o.O
> 
> spielt hier btw wer gta online



signatur'd


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Das ist mein purer Ernst.
> 
> Wie war das Lachmann? Headbanging hat jetzt eine ganz andere Bedeutung.
> 
> ...



ohja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (15. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ja kA einer heisst chris, der andere salamisemmel der 3. heisst kackwurst, was geht ab mit euch o.O
> 
> spielt hier btw wer gta online




Chris ist LoD.
Salamisemmel ist Alkopopsteuer.
Und wer Kackwurst war, hab ich wohl verdrängt.

btw ich heiße auch "Micha", aber wieso sollte ich mich da mit sonst welchen Nicknames anmelden, wenn ich dort noch andere Freunde und Bekannte untergebracht habe? Fänd ich irgendwie bisschen dämlich.


----------



## Lekraan (15. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ja kA einer heisst chris, der andere salamisemmel der 3. heisst kackwurst, was geht ab mit euch o.O
> 
> spielt hier btw wer gta online



Ich bin Kackwurst


----------



## Kronas (15. Februar 2010)

NICH DIE MAMA


----------



## Ykon (15. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich bin Kackwurst



Nein, du bist Lekraan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (15. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Nein, du bist Lekraan.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du lügst doch wie gedruckt!


----------



## Kronas (15. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du lügst doch wie gedruckt!



nur die bild lügt gedrückt

mir fällt grad der schwierigste job der welt ein

grafiker bei der bild, hat man 24/7 was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (15. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du lügst doch wie gedruckt!



Oder war das jetzt so ne Art outing? o.0



Kronas schrieb:


> mir fällt grad der schwierigste job der welt ein
> grafiker bei der bild, hat man 24/7 was zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für sowas gibts Schichtarbeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich wusste, dass du als erstes antwortest xD
> 
> 
> 
> Wollen jetzt alle kommen oder was XD


Ich komme auch. Die kürzeste Strecke ist zwar 524 km, aber Freibier ist mir das wert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (15. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Oder war das jetzt so ne Art outing? o.0



Nöö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich komme auch. Die kürzeste Strecke ist zwar 524 km, aber Freibier ist mir das wert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



richtige einstellung!


----------



## Ykon (15. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich komme auch. Die kürzeste Strecke ist zwar 524 km, aber Freibier ist mir das wert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Perfekt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja Lekrann, dann solltest du bereits die Kästen vorgestapelt haben, wenn wir drei aufkreuzen. *g*


----------



## Lekraan (15. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich komme auch. Die kürzeste Strecke ist zwar 524 km, aber Freibier ist mir das wert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Juhu ... sonst wer der kommen will?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Perfekt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mindestens 1 kasten für jeden oder sollen wir uns die kante geben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. Februar 2010)

meint luftballon ist geplatzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> meint luftballon ist geplatzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



neuen holen
aufblasen
!


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2010)

War eigentlich bei euch der Karneval (Fastnacht) schon?


----------



## Ykon (15. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mindestens 1 kasten für jeden oder sollen wir uns die kante geben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich denke mal wir bleiben da ein Wochenende? *Zu Lekraan schau* Oder auch eine Woche...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kommt man schon in den dreistelligen Bereich... also, für den Pfand jetzt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich denke mal wir bleiben da ein Wochenende? *Zu Lekraan schau* Oder auch eine Woche...?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und was gibts schönes zum spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder sind wir eh dauerbesoffen? o__O


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich denke mal wir bleiben da ein Wochenende? *Zu Lekraan schau* Oder auch eine Woche...?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pro 100 km Reise mindestens 1 Tag da bleiben. Rückreise zählt auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (15. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Pro 100 km Reise mindestens 1 Tag da bleiben. Rückreise zählt auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann in den Osterferien!!11elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> und was gibts schönes zum spielen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wird wohl situationsbedingt entschieden. Aber ich für meinen Teil werde wohl meine Unterwäsche an mich drankleben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicher ist sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Dann in den Osterferien!!11elf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achja wir zählen aber alles zusammen. Also von mir sind es schon mal ca. 10 Tage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Lekraan wird auch das nichts nützen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Das wird wohl situationsbedingt entschieden. Aber ich für meinen Teil werde wohl meine Unterwäsche an mich drankleben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



osterferien bin ich nicht da ._. xD

an den kopf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> osterferien bin ich nicht da ._. xD
> 
> an den kopf?
> 
> ...



Also ich klebe sie mir über die Hosen. Dann bin ich so cool wie Superman!


----------



## Ykon (15. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achja wir zählen aber alles zusammen. Also von mir sind es schon mal ca. 10 Tage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von Lachmann und mir gibts zusammen nur sechs Tage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Von Lachmann und mir gibts zusammen nur sechs Tage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur?
</3


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nur?
> </3



Naja meiner ist l... äh meine Strecke ist viel länger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja meiner ist l... äh meine Strecke ist viel länger.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ó_ó
was wolltest du vorher sagen?mhh?MHH?


----------



## Ykon (15. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nur?
> </3



Naja, Skatero alleine bringt schon zehn Tage mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin btw mal offline, morgen Schule. :<

Gute Nacht, und lasst eure Unterwäsche da, wo man sie sehen kann!


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Februar 2010)

willkommen bei shitty fock

ok leute ich bin mal penn0rn!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Februar 2010)

wie sie alle gehen :<


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Naja, Skatero alleine bringt schon zehn Tage mit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da sind sie und werden sie auch bleiben. Gute Nacht



LordofDemons schrieb:


> willkommen bei shitty fock
> ok leute ich bin mal penn0rn!



Gute Nacht


----------



## QuakeFour (15. Februar 2010)

Angenehm Abend, ich bin pennen!


----------



## dragon1 (15. Februar 2010)

memo an mich: SOFORT PENNEN GEHEN UND GANZ SICHER NICHT "KURZ" BEI TRAVIAN REINSCHAUN -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Februar 2010)

pwned
!


----------



## Lekraan (15. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich denke mal wir bleiben da ein Wochenende? *Zu Lekraan schau* Oder auch eine Woche...?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich dachte so an ein Wochenende *g*



DER schrieb:


> und was gibts schönes zum spielen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dauerbesoffen? Geht bei mir leider nicht so gut ^^ ... hab ja auch noch ne Familie 


Skatero schrieb:


> Pro 100 km Reise mindestens 1 Tag da bleiben. Rückreise zählt auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann sinds bei dir ja fast 6 Tage xD
[/QUOTE]
Und Osterferien (Wenn das die Ferien sind, die Ende März anfangen) bin ich nicht zuhause *g*
Bin ich zu "Urlaub" in Bayern, Augburg bei Khohiil!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Dauerbesoffen? Geht bei mir leider nicht so gut ^^ ... hab ja auch noch ne Familie



schmeiß sie raus!


----------



## Lekraan (15. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> schmeiß sie raus!



Ja klar xD
Noch irgendwas?


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ja klar xD
> Noch irgendwas?



es muss ein besonderer abend werden ... (L) xD

so, bin dann auch weg  nacht


----------



## Lekraan (16. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> es muss ein besonderer abend werden ... (L) xD
> 
> so, bin dann auch weg  nacht



Ja ... ganz romantisch .. xD

Naaacht

Noch wer da?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Februar 2010)

Ja, hier ich. :>


----------



## Lekraan (16. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ja, hier ich. :>



Ein Nachtschwärmer? 

Egal .. Alles klar?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Februar 2010)

Joa, hin und wieder mal ganz selten unterwegs hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ich lass mir gerade von meiner Katze am Po rumfummeln, trinke mein 5,0 Dosenbier und hör gute Musik. :>

Und selbst?


----------



## Lekraan (16. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Joa, hin und wieder mal ganz selten unterwegs hier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm, dann lass mal öfter blicken :<

Ich langweile mich hier und freu mich auf Freitag ^^
Uuund, ich hör auch grad "gute" Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Februar 2010)

Was ist am Freitag? Außer Wochenende?^^


----------



## Lekraan (16. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Was ist am Freitag? Außer Wochenende?^^



Discoooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und diesmal nicht schon um 12 gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diesmal bis 5!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Februar 2010)

Aber solange darfste doch noch gar nicht bleiben. *g*


----------



## Lekraan (16. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Aber solange darfste doch noch gar nicht bleiben. *g*



Im Normalfall nicht, nein ^^
Aber mit Aufsicht schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))

Und diesmal kommt mal mein Bruder mit, der is ja schon volljährig .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Februar 2010)

Hat was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo gehste hin? Kommst doch glaub auch aus Augsburg wenn ich mit nicht täusch oder?


----------



## Lekraan (16. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hat was.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich komm aus Augsburg, ja Oo
Und woher weißt des?^^ 
Das hab ich schon lange aus meiner Info genommen :O

WER BIST DU? VERFOLGST DU MICH? WAS WILLST DU????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Februar 2010)

Grüßt Gott, mein Name ist Stasi 3.0   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Hab das mal vor ner ewigkeit in deinem Profil gelesen und mir gemerkt. (Irgendwie merk ich mir verdammt viel unwichtigen Schrott...)


----------



## Skatero (16. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hat was.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dein Video in der Signatur gibt es nicht mehr.

Ich geh jetzt offline. 	Gute Nacht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dein Video in der Signatur gibt es nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich geh jetzt offline.     Gute Nacht
> 
> ...




WTF. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Youtube ist doof...

Nachti. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (16. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wo gehste hin?


Rockfabrik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagt dir das was?



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Grüßt Gott, mein Name ist Stasi 3.0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Unwichtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich liebe meine Stadt aus der ich bald wegziehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Skatero schrieb:


> Dein Video in der Signatur gibt es nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich geh jetzt offline. 	Gute Nacht
> 
> ...



Naaacht


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Februar 2010)

So, Signaturlink fix'd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar sagt mir RoFa was, war nur noch nicht drin, da die meisten die ich kenn leider die falsche Musik hören, und allein gehn hab ich auch kein bock. :>


----------



## Lekraan (16. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> So, Signaturlink fix'd.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kommst du aus Augsburg?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Februar 2010)

Derching/Friedberg, also nicht weit weg von Augsburg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (16. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Derching/Friedberg, also nicht weit weg von Augsburg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Komm am Freitag in Rofa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Februar 2010)

Würd ich sofort, aber am Samstag um 6 Regale mit Restalkohol einräumen macht sich nicht so gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (16. Februar 2010)

Gute Nacht ihr zwei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (16. Februar 2010)

Des geht scho! Ich habs auch mit recht viel Restalkohol geschafft, zu duschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Februar 2010)

Nacht Breakyou.

Duschen mit Restalkohl...hmmm...würd ich glaube nicht ganz zusammen bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Duschen mit Alkohlresten...das wäre evlt möglich.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (16. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nacht Breakyou.
> 
> Duschen mit Restalkohl...hmmm...würd ich glaube nicht ganz zusammen bekommen.
> 
> ...



Also ich habs geschafft ... und bin auch einigermaßen stolz auf mich *gg* 
Und ich hatte ne Menge im Blut .. Am Abend zuvor bereits doppelt gesehen .. 

Hach, bin ich toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Selbstlob stiiiinkt* (Vorsicht: Ironie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Februar 2010)

Ich bin dann auch mal pennen, guts nächtle.

Evtl schau ich morgen nochmal rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (16. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich bin dann auch mal pennen, guts nächtle.
> 
> Evtl schau ich morgen nochmal rein.
> 
> ...



NAaaaaacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. Februar 2010)

was geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeht aaaaaaaaab?


----------



## nemø (16. Februar 2010)

_*FIIIIIRST*_

Was geht ab, listen to AldorFM


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Februar 2010)

N'Abend.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2010)

ahoi werte mitschwärmer


----------



## Breakyou (16. Februar 2010)

guten Abend wünsche ich


----------



## mookuh (16. Februar 2010)

abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2010)

noch 2 tage moo!!


----------



## nemø (16. Februar 2010)

Wo gibt es DD-Plattenschultern auf 80, Non-HC


----------



## Breakyou (16. Februar 2010)

noch 4 tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (16. Februar 2010)

Naben zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (16. Februar 2010)

Noch 11 Tage


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2010)

wie alt wird unser lieber breaky den?


----------



## mookuh (16. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> noch 2 tage moo!!



muahahahahaha


dann ist es soweit


----------



## Breakyou (16. Februar 2010)

süße 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


woher weißt du das?
Ohh allwissender Lachmann


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> muahahahahaha
> 
> 
> dann ist es soweit



dann wird unsere kuh 16 :´(


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> süße 15
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was? du bist erst 14? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja, gottesgleiche kräfte ftw!


----------



## Breakyou (16. Februar 2010)

14..soweit ich weiß ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> 14..soweit ich weiß ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is ja süß *_* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. Februar 2010)

aloah ihr schwärmer


----------



## nemø (16. Februar 2010)

Aloha Eduo, wobei Aloha nicht Hallo oder Tschüss heißt

Es heißt in der Anwesenheit von dem Oden des Lebens--> Alo : In anwesenheit von / ha : odem des lebens
was den sprechenden und die angesprochenenen daran erinnern soll, dass eine höhere macht anwesend ist und über sie wacht
durch verschiedene anhängsel kann man mit aloha vieles ausdrücken
Zwischen 
Ich liebe dich
und
Mein Beileid 
ist alles dabei

naja, schön, wenn man über sowas Referate hält xD


----------



## Breakyou (16. Februar 2010)

aber glaub mir ich habs drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (16. Februar 2010)

Hi


----------



## mookuh (16. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dann wird unsere kuh 16 :´(



und unser Lachmann auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> aber glaub mir ich habs drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oho .. harte worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mookuh schrieb:


> und unser Lachmann auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir müssen zusammen feiern :O
soll ich auf deine weide kommen?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Februar 2010)

Man bin ich ein alter Sack. :>


----------



## mookuh (16. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> oho .. harte worte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar ^^

Feiern wir im Nachtschwärmer rein xD
ich hoff ma ich kann da sein...j


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Klar ^^
> 
> Feiern wir im Nachtschwärmer rein xD
> ich hoff ma ich kann da sein...j



joa, stoßen wir zusammen an :´(
wir sind so alt moo ...


----------



## Breakyou (16. Februar 2010)

Mr.Armtumor geht mal ne Runde trainieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bis später


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Mr.Armtumor geht mal ne Runde trainieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich wünsche viel spaß
bis später


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Februar 2010)

Aabend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Februar 2010)

Abend Satan.




Mir ist langweilig, macht mal was. :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2010)

moin satan?

was machen?
... mach du doch was :<


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Februar 2010)

Nabend


----------



## mookuh (16. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend



aben



nette sig xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend



epic sig,schweini!


----------



## Soramac (16. Februar 2010)

Ich sag ja...

wer mit der Zeit *nicht* geht,

*muss* mit der Zeit gehen


----------



## Razyl (16. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> epic sig,schweini!



Die mit Sicherheit bald weg sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. Februar 2010)

Wie ich es liebe, wenn dauernd was geschrieben wird und dann kommt ein sinnloser Kommentar und dann wird erstmal nichts mehr geschrieben :>

Mich kann man auch buchen, wenn zuviel Stimmung da ist, da komm ich vorbei und zack, ist die Stimmung am Boden =)


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2010)

abend *wink*
wer von euch wird sich https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCM4JiJ6B2I den film anschaun?

Vielversprechend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die mit Sicherheit bald weg sein wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



och warum den ist doch alles zensiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> aben
> 
> 
> 
> nette sig xD



Tjaaa ich bin sooo rebellisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> och warum den ist doch alles zensiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hat Brille damals auch getan und trotzdem musste er die Signatur entfernen. Da man das Wort, was in dem Fall die Netiquette bricht, immer noch eindeutig erkennen und zweitens jeder, der aktiv im NS ist, weiß, von wem das Zitat stammt. Reported ist sie schon


----------



## Breakyou (16. Februar 2010)

wieder da


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die mit Sicherheit bald weg sein wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zitat Lilly: 



> Der User möchte nicht, dass das Zitat im Forum steht. Wenn kein Hinweis darauf steht wer dies geschrieben hat und das "Fick dich" zensiert ist, dann steht es dir frei die Signatur weiterhin zu nutzen


----------



## mookuh (16. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> wieder da



wb


----------



## Razyl (16. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Zitat Lilly:



Weil du ein "k" weg gemacht hast, ist es gleich zensiert? Das muss ich glaub mal einigen Zeitungen und den anderen Medien sagen... *rolleyes


----------



## Ykon (16. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Zitat Lilly:



Schwein -> Win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Schwein -> Win
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hat er wohl Schwein gehabt *schenkelklopf*


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Da hat er wohl Schwein gehabt *schenkelklopf*



der war mies ._.

bin mal weg,nacht ^^


----------



## Breakyou (16. Februar 2010)

gute nacht


----------



## Rexo (16. Februar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## nemø (16. Februar 2010)

da ist Rexo


----------



## Edou (16. Februar 2010)

:O


----------



## nemø (16. Februar 2010)

Ich hau mich hin, Licht mit euch


----------



## Arosk (16. Februar 2010)

hey ihr bengler, alles fit oda wa?


----------



## Edou (16. Februar 2010)

Möge die macht mit dir sein!


----------



## Arosk (16. Februar 2010)

aufjedenfall .... neue tastatur <3


----------



## Edou (16. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> aufjedenfall .... neue tastatur <3



gratz und ich hau mich aufs ohr ^^ bis denne


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> aufjedenfall .... neue tastatur <3



G19?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> aufjedenfall .... neue tastatur <3



G19?

Yeahh doppelpost \o/


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Februar 2010)

Meine G15 reicht mir vollkommen ^^


----------



## Lillyan (16. Februar 2010)

Es gibt echt Leute die glaube ich zu dumm sind sich den eigenen Hintern zu wischen... mußte ich mal so in den Raum stellen...

*wieder verkrümel*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Februar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es gibt echt Leute die glaube ich zu dumm sind sich den eigenen Hintern zu wischen... mußte ich mal so in den Raum stellen...
> 
> *wieder verkrümel*



Ich kann das alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber wieso wurde das geschrieben, während nur ich hier gerade drin war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Februar 2010)

spricht da wer aus Erfahrung Lilly??? xD


----------



## Skatero (16. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> G19?



G15 > G19

Bald kommt meine Razer Mamba. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (16. Februar 2010)

*geht mit einem Grinsen ins Bett*

Gute Nacht zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (16. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> G15 > G19
> 
> Bald kommt meine Razer Mamba.
> 
> ...



jo g15


----------



## Toastbrot666 (16. Februar 2010)

entspanne mich grad von einer runde Beben 4 ^^


----------



## Breakyou (16. Februar 2010)

Leute ich geh mal schlafen
Viel Spaß noch egal was ihr noch treibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (17. Februar 2010)

hiho


----------



## Rexo (17. Februar 2010)

_Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boa is schon besser gestern extreme schadensbegrenzung betrieben ^^_


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2010)

Mybuffed failed


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2010)

Oder ich hab einen verschollenen Zwilling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2010)

du kennst dich halt noch selbst nicht selor :O


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Februar 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du kennst dich halt noch selbst nicht selor :O



Wenn man meine kranken Tagträume betrachtet... könnte das in der Tat stimmen... in wirklichkeit existiert das hier alles garnicht und das ist nur eine Komaphantasie und die Träume sind nur Erinnerungen aus meinem richtigen Leben!


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn man meine kranken Tagträume betrachtet... könnte das in der Tat stimmen... in wirklichkeit existiert das hier alles garnicht und das ist nur eine Komaphantasie und die Träume sind nur Erinnerungen aus meinem richtigen Leben!



so ein bisschen wie matrix? o__O


----------



## Ykon (17. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn man meine kranken Tagträume betrachtet... könnte das in der Tat stimmen... in wirklichkeit existiert das hier alles garnicht und das ist nur eine Komaphantasie und die Träume sind nur Erinnerungen aus meinem richtigen Leben!



Oder du hättest heute Mittag einfach nicht von diesem billigen, japanischen all you can eat buffet essen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> so ein bisschen wie matrix? o__O



Nur ohne die Maschinen... die Zukunft... den Widerstand... den Batterien... dem erzwungenen "Schlaf" etc.etc.

Edit: Ich ess nicht Japanisch... auch wenn ich immer mal in die Sushibar am Hofkamp wollte...


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nur ohne die Maschinen... die Zukunft... den Widerstand... den Batterien... dem erzwungenen "Schlaf" etc.etc.
> 
> Edit: Ich ess nicht Japanisch... auch wenn ich immer mal in die Sushibar am Hofkamp wollte...



aber sonst wie matrix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2010)

abend











3:45


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2010)

3:44



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> 3:44
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yeha


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> yeha



QFT!


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> aber sonst wie matrix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja sonst ungefähr so... ^^

Ist aber doof wenn man sich daran erinnern kann... 17 Jahre... ist kacke! Arme Ilira...


----------



## Ykon (17. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> 3:45



? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geheimverständigung zwischen mir und lachmann 


und evtl anderen mitwissern


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> geheimverständigung zwischen mir und lachmann
> 
> 
> und evtl anderen mitwissern



wir sind soo kuuuhuuul :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er hat nur aus der Bibel zitiert.

Psalm 3, Vers 45: Und Gott erschuff Buffed, damit auch die ungläubigen Jesus folgen.


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wir sind soo kuuuhuuul :>



schon


3:37


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> schon
> 
> 
> 3:37



ich komm zu dir morgen auf die weide :>

3:36


----------



## Ykon (17. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> schon
> 
> 
> 3:37



Was ist um Mitternacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Was ist um Mitternacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geheimnis des glaubens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2010)

Dann wird Lachi endlich 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Er hat nur aus der Bibel zitiert.
> 
> Psalm 3, Vers 45: Und Gott erschuff Buffed, damit auch die ungläubigen Jesus folgen.



wer hat die Rolle des Jesus?


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> wer hat die Rolle des Jesus?



*Hand heb*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann wird Lachi endlich 10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bring mir mal schnell alles über F.E.A.R bei. Ich lads mir rutner und muss später mit nem Kumpel zocken! Kannse mir nen Crashkurs geben, damit ich gegen die Überpros ankomm :O?


----------



## Ykon (17. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> geheimnis des glaubens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr seid blöd. :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann wird Lachi endlich 16
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/fix0rd


----------



## Tabuno (17. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> /fix0rd


gratz, dann kannste ja jetzt offiziell bier trinken.


----------



## Ykon (17. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> /fix0rd



Awwww, ach ja, stimmt. Hatten wir auch letztens im ICQ angesprochen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann kannste ja um Mitternacht dein erstes legales Bier aufmachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> *Hand heb*



gib sie ihm nicht!


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bring mir mal schnell alles über F.E.A.R bei. Ich lads mir rutner und muss später mit nem Kumpel zocken! Kannse mir nen Crashkurs geben, damit ich gegen die Überpros ankomm :O?


Oo F.E.A.R ist ein ganz normaler Shooter... Was du nicht triffst, trifft ein anderer.



DER schrieb:


> /fix0rd



OK ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 16 Halt

Btw:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m8rP2lnQ4Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 aequitaS ftw!


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bring mir mal schnell alles über F.E.A.R bei. Ich lads mir rutner und muss später mit nem Kumpel zocken! Kannse mir nen Crashkurs geben, damit ich gegen die Überpros ankomm :O?



auf den gegner zielen -> schießen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> auf den gegner zielen -> schießen



Ok, wir werden versagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wir sind totale Overnoobs in so Spielen.


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, wir werden versagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum spielt Ihr sie dann?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum spielt Ihr sie dann?



Aus Spaß. Wenn wir dann mal einen treffen freuen wir uns erstmal ne Stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum spielt Ihr sie dann?



damit sie sich cool fühlen können


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> gratz, dann kannste ja jetzt offiziell bier trinken.



jap :>
danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ykon schrieb:


> Awwww, ach ja, stimmt. Hatten wir auch letztens im ICQ angesprochen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


werd ich machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> OK ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> jap :>
> danke
> 
> 
> ...



Musste auch keinem mehr für ein Bier einen Gefallen tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber halt, du musst noch warten, bis du deinen Ausweis hast, um Bier zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Musste auch keinem mehr für ein Bier einen Gefallen tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



is schon beantragt :>


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Musste auch keinem mehr für ein Bier einen Gefallen tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie lachmann hat noch keinen ausweis? haha


----------



## dragon1 (17. Februar 2010)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Perfekte Kondome-Werbung!


Ein Emo Bild und daneben "Dies&#65279; koennte verhindert werden" ...[/font]


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2010)

noez doublepost


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> is schon beantragt :>



Bearbeitungszeit: 2 Wochen. Du hast ihn doch vor 2 Wochen schon beantragt oder?


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> is schon beantragt :>



bei mir war er nach 3 wochen da :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bearbeitungszeit: 2 Wochen. Du hast ihn doch vor 2 Wochen schon beantragt oder?



fu!
:<


----------



## dragon1 (17. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> fu!
> :<






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> fu!
> :<



Man sieht eh nur auf dem Ausweisbild Lachis Haare xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man sieht eh nur auf dem Ausweisbild Lachis Haare xD



och ne... dafür muss ich ja wieder bilder machen Q_Q


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> fu!
> :<



tja ich hab ihn im dezember beantragt und hab ihn schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> och ne... dafür muss ich ja wieder bilder machen Q_Q



Ich denke du hast den Ausweis schon beantragt?!


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich denke du hast den Ausweis schon beantragt?!



also ich musste da n bild mit abgeben :/



afk duschen


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich denke du hast den Ausweis schon beantragt?!



aber noch keine bilder gemacht o_o
meine mutter meinte nur das die da schon was gemacht hätte :<


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> aber noch keine bilder gemacht o_o
> meine mutter meinte nur das die da schon was gemacht hätte :<



Die hat ein Bild genommen, wo du sechs warst *gg*


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> aber noch keine bilder gemacht o_o
> meine mutter meinte nur das die da schon was gemacht hätte :<



*hust* wenn du einen ausweis beantragst musst du ein Passbild mitabgeben


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> *hust* wenn du einen ausweis beantragst musst du ein Passbild mitabgeben



sie hat mich angelogen Q_Q


@ razyl
ja  super ._. xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> aber noch keine bilder gemacht o_o
> meine mutter meinte nur das die da schon was gemacht hätte :<



Du musst ins Rathaus, Kinderreisepass oder so was ähnliches vorzeigen und dann sofort Bild mit abgeben. Dann musste was utnerschreiben lassen. Wennde 16 buist reicht deine Unterschrift. Wenn nicht muss Mami und Papi unterschreiben. Dann musste deiner Mami eine Vollmacht schreiben, dass sie für dich den Ausweis abholen darf. Das ganze dauert ca. 2 Wochen. Der erste is kostenlos. Wenn du den verschlammst musste für den nächsten zahlen.


----------



## Tabuno (17. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> *hust* wenn du einen ausweis beantragst musst du ein Passbild mitabgeben


husch geh duschen! du kleines ferkel du!


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du musst ins Rathaus, Kinderreisepass oder so was ähnliches vorzeigen und dann sofort Bild mit abgeben. Dann musste was utnerschreiben lassen. Wennde 16 buist reicht deine Unterschrift. Wenn nicht muss Mami und Papi unterschreiben. Dann musste deiner Mami eine Vollmacht schreiben, dass sie für dich den Ausweis abholen darf. Das ganze dauert ca. 2 Wochen. Der erste is kostenlos. Wenn du den verschlammst musste für den nächsten zahlen.



danke für die ausfürliche information, meine liebe alkopopsteuer!


----------



## Ykon (17. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du musst ins Rathaus, Kinderreisepass oder so was ähnliches vorzeigen und dann sofort Bild mit abgeben. Dann musste was utnerschreiben lassen. Wennde 16 buist reicht deine Unterschrift. Wenn nicht muss Mami und Papi unterschreiben. Dann musste deiner Mami eine Vollmacht schreiben, dass sie für dich den Ausweis abholen darf. Das ganze dauert ca. 2 Wochen. Der erste is kostenlos. Wenn du den verschlammst musste für den nächsten zahlen.



Rathaus? Ich musste ins Einwohnermeldeamt. o.0


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Rathaus? Ich musste ins Einwohnermeldeamt. o.0



Ich auch  
Und Kinderreisepass? Ich musste gar nichts vorzeigen, die haben einfach im Computer nachgeschaut oO


----------



## Breakyou (17. Februar 2010)

ich muss in einem Jahr auch ins Einwohnermeldeamt :>
achja guten abend ihr Nachteulen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich auch
> Und Kinderreisepass? Ich musste gar nichts vorzeigen, die haben einfach im Computer nachgeschaut oO



Also bei mir wars im Rathaus. Ich glaube, bei uns is das alles in einem Gebäude vereint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Breakyou (17. Februar 2010)

jap ;D

ich hab ein neues Lieblingslied <333
[youtube]XOLgBgnnUUE[/youtube]
<3

Edit// warum erscheinen die Videoes nicht mehr? 
naja hier der link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOLgBgnnUUE


----------



## Ykon (17. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich auch
> Und Kinderreisepass? Ich musste gar nichts vorzeigen, die haben einfach im Computer nachgeschaut oO



Den alten Kinderausweis musst du mitbringen, wenn du deinen Perso abholst. Dieser wird dann entwertet oder vernichtet.
Wenn du deinen Perso beantragst brauchst du nur deinen Namen, ein schickes Bild von dir selbst und die Fähigkeit deinen Nachnamen irgendwie schnörkelich in ein schwarzes Kästchen zu schreiben. 

Wenn du das nach 16 Jahren Lebenserfahrung auf die Kette bekommst, kriegst du die erlaubnis Bier zu schlürfen. :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2010)

bin mal weg leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nacht


----------



## Breakyou (17. Februar 2010)

findet ihr vollgendes Video auch ein bisschen zu krank?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wotaEqL2mzI


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Den alten Kinderausweis musst du mitbringen, wenn du deinen Perso abholst. Dieser wird dann entwertet oder vernichtet.
> Wenn du deinen Perso beantragst brauchst du nur deinen Namen, ein schickes Bild von dir selbst und die Fähigkeit deinen Nachnamen irgendwie schnörkelich in ein schwarzes Kästchen zu schreiben.
> 
> Wenn du das nach 16 Jahren Lebenserfahrung auf die Kette bekommst, kriegst du die erlaubnis Bier zu schlürfen. :>



Ganz vergessen. Du musst deinen Namen GERADE in ein Kästchen schreiben. Also ein weiterer Grund, wieso man erst nach dem Erhalt des Ausweises saufen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rexo (17. Februar 2010)

_mmm..Pizza Mozzerela_


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Den alten Kinderausweis musst du mitbringen, wenn du deinen Perso abholst. Dieser wird dann entwertet oder vernichtet.
> Wenn du deinen Perso beantragst brauchst du nur deinen Namen, ein schickes Bild von dir selbst und die Fähigkeit deinen Nachnamen irgendwie schnörkelich in ein schwarzes Kästchen zu schreiben.



Ich hab meinen Ausweis seit über zehn Monaten schon oO
Und nein: Ich musste nichts vorzeigen, außer meinen Namen nennen. Danach hat die komische Frau da irgendwas in den Computer eingegeben, nach Passbild etc. pp gefragt und Unterschrift -- zwei Wochen später hat ich meinen Ausweis. 

Soweit ich weiß hat ich net mal einen Kinderausweis *grübel*


----------



## Edou (17. Februar 2010)

re :O


----------



## Skatero (17. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> findet ihr vollgendes Video auch ein bisschen zu krank?
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=wotaEqL2mzI



Nein finde ich nicht.


----------



## Breakyou (17. Februar 2010)

bist aber ein ganz harter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich finds bissl übertrieben


----------



## Ykon (17. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Ausweis seit über zehn Monaten schon oO
> Und nein: Ich musste nichts vorzeigen, außer meinen Namen nennen. Danach hat die komische Frau da irgendwas in den Computer eingegeben, nach Passbild etc. pp gefragt und Unterschrift -- zwei Wochen später hat ich meinen Ausweis.
> 
> Soweit ich weiß hat ich net mal einen Kinderausweis *grübel*



Erm, dann wohl ein Visum o.Ä.? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Ausweis seit über zehn Monaten schon oO
> Und nein: Ich musste nichts vorzeigen, außer meinen Namen nennen. Danach hat die komische Frau da irgendwas in den Computer eingegeben, nach Passbild etc. pp gefragt und Unterschrift -- zwei Wochen später hat ich meinen Ausweis.
> 
> Soweit ich weiß hat ich net mal einen Kinderausweis *grübel*



ich musste beim abholen meinen Kinderausweis ungültig stempeln lassen


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Erm, dann wohl ein Visum o.Ä.?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, ich musste nichts zeigen an Papieren.


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich musste nichts zeigen an Papieren.



seltsam....


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2010)

Yeah, Starcraft 2 Beta gestartet \o/


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Yeah, Starcraft 2 Beta gestartet \o/



need betakey^^


----------



## Lekraan (17. Februar 2010)

LEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYY .....


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Februar 2010)

Huhu Noch-Augschburger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo Nachbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stell dir vor, ich ess grad ein Käsebrot


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Februar 2010)

Käsebrot - ist ein gutes Brot
Käsebrot - ist ein gutes Brot
Käsebrot - ist ein gutes Brot
super sexy Käsebrot
*sing*


----------



## Lekraan (17. Februar 2010)

Deine Signatur gefällt mir! .. aber NUR weil meine Heimatstadt darin steht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Februar 2010)

Augsburg ist aber auch ne tolle Stadt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Guten nacht leute bis morgen!


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2010)

Ph uch muss nich bis Mitternacht aufbleiben und lachmann zum Geburtstag gratulieren^^


----------



## mookuh (18. Februar 2010)

Lachmann erreicht Level 16.

Neue Fähigkeit erlernt: Legal Alkohol trinken und kaufen
Neue Fähigkeit erlernt: Filme und Spiele ab 16 kaufen
Neue Fähigkeit erlernt: Sich bis 24 Uhr alleine draußen aufhalten dürfen

Alles Gute zum Gebutstag Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Happy birthday to you *träller*


----------



## Lekraan (18. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Augsburg ist aber auch ne tolle Stadt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok, du bist kuhl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast recht, is wirklich schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mookuh schrieb:


> Lachmann erreicht Level 16.
> 
> Neue Fähigkeit erlernt: Legal Alkohol trinken und kaufen
> Neue Fähigkeit erlernt: Filme und Spiele ab 16 kaufen
> ...



Jetzt bist 16!!! ENDLICH DSF AB 12 UHR ANSCHAUEN...


----------



## mookuh (18. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Jetzt bist 16!!! ENDLICH DSF AB 12 UHR ANSCHAUEN...


 klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2010)

Lachmann erreicht Level 16.
Lachmann versucht "Bier legal kaufen" zu erlernen. Lachmann kann nur 4 Attacken haben. Welche Attacke soll zu Gunsten von "Bier legal kaufen" verlernt werden?
1. Saufooooooon
2. Metalig sein
3. Pfeifen
4. Lernen
1, 2, 3 und Schwupps...
Lachmann hat "Lernen" verlernt und kann nun "Bier legal kaufen" benutzen!


----------



## mookuh (18. Februar 2010)

Lachmannmon digitiert zu 
...
Super-Lachmannmon

Lachmann ist jetzt ein Super-Level Digimon


----------



## Lekraan (18. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann erreicht Level 16.
> Lachmann versucht "Bier legal kaufen" zu erlernen. Lachmann kann nur 4 Attacken haben. Welche Attacke soll zu Gunsten von "Bier legal kaufen" verlernt werden?
> 1. Saufooooooon
> 2. Metalig sein
> ...



Hachjaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pokemon .. das waren Zeiten .... ich hab Gold und Blau gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Februar 2010)

Ihr seid doch alle auf Drogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle auf Drogen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



UHHH ein weiterer Linker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Willkommen!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Februar 2010)

Ich bin doch schon den ganzen Abend hier. :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich bin doch schon den ganzen Abend hier. :>



Is mir aber jez erst aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Februar 2010)

Alle übersehn mich, keiner mag ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Alle übersehn mich, keiner mag ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du links bist, dann mag ich dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Februar 2010)

Dezent Links vllt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bier alle. :<


----------



## Lekraan (18. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle auf Drogen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na und! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Alle übersehn mich, keiner mag ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch, ich beachte meine "Nachbarn"


Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Edit: Bier alle. :<


Sauf net so viel, soonst hast noch Restalk im Blut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann kannst keine Schränke mehr baun


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sauf net so viel, soonst hast noch Restalk im Blut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Seiner Frisuer und seiner polit. Einstellung nach isser doch eh Straight Edge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lekraan (18. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Seiner Frisuer und seiner polit. Einstellung nach isser doch eh Straight Edge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



NOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Na und!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schränke?


----------



## Lekraan (18. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Schränke?



Oder Regale? Hattest doch irgendwas geschrieben ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Oder Regale? Hattest doch irgendwas geschrieben ^^


Du hast nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank, deswegen biste au auf Schränke gekommen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Seiner Frisuer und seiner polit. Einstellung nach isser doch eh Straight Edge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Klar, was den sonst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Lekraan schrieb:


> Oder Regale? Hattest doch irgendwas geschrieben ^^


Regale du Pfeife, Kühlregale bei der REWE um genau zu sein.


----------



## Lekraan (18. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du hast nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank, deswegen biste au auf Schränke gekommen.






Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Neenee
> 
> Regale du Pfeife, Kühlregale bei der REWE um genau zu sein.



MACH MICH NICHT FERTIG!!!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Februar 2010)

Richtig würde es MACH"T" mich nicht fertig heißen, wir hacken zu zweit auf dir rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (18. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Richtig würde es MACH"T" mich nicht fertig heißen, wir hacken zu zweit auf dir rum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pah, und ich dachte, wir wären Nachbarn :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Pah, und ich dachte, wir wären Nachbarn :<



Wir sind beide Straight Edge. Wir können dich retten. Wir können dich zu einem besseren Menschen machen!


----------



## Lekraan (18. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wir sind beide Straight Edge. Wir können dich retten. Wir können dich zu einem besseren Menschen machen!



NIEMALS!!!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Februar 2010)

Geanu, sage nein zu Alkohol, vielen Frauen und Nikotin!


----------



## Lekraan (18. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Geanu, sage nein zu Alkohol, vielen Frauen und Nikotin!



Nicht mit mir Jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, bin dann off^^

Gute Nacht


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Februar 2010)

Da schließ ich mich an, nacht zusammen...


----------



## Ykon (18. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




in b4 moo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (18. Februar 2010)

abend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Februar 2010)

Abönd.


----------



## mookuh (18. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Februar 2010)

ahoi


----------



## Ykon (18. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> wie schwer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt, mit Hufen ist es bestimmt schwerer was zu tippen, als mit Händen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (18. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ahoi





LAAAAAAAAAAAAAACHIIIII


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> LAAAAAAAAAAAAAACHIIIII



happy birthday to moo
happy birthday to moo
happy birthday lieber moooooo
happy birthday to moo


----------



## El Homer (18. Februar 2010)

Warum erkennt meine PS3 meinen 8GB USB Stick mit Liedern drauf NICHT... (windoof media player format)
Edit: sie erkennt ihn aber sieht die lieder net...also zeigt se net an


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (18. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> happy birthday to moo
> happy birthday to moo
> happy birthday lieber moooooo
> happy birthday to moo



Hat jmd Birthday? :>

Nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hat jmd Birthday? :>
> 
> Nabend



moo hat D:


----------



## Ykon (18. Februar 2010)

Ach! Fast vergessen! ;P
Alles Gute Lachmann <3

Und du ja anscheinend auch, moo. Alles Guuuute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Februar 2010)

danke ykon <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> danke ykon <3
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und was hat deine Mami schon mitm Ausweis gemacht? Nix, hat sie lieber gesoffen was?!
Awas, deine Mutter is sicher cool^^.


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und was hat deine Mami schon mitm Ausweis gemacht? Nix, hat sie lieber gesoffen was?!
> Awas, deine Mutter is sicher cool^^.



Klar ist Lachis Mama cool


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und was hat deine Mami schon mitm Ausweis gemacht? Nix, hat sie lieber gesoffen was?!
> Awas, deine Mutter is sicher cool^^.



der ausweis wird jetzt wohl in der nächsten woche beantragt o_O


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> der ausweis wird jetzt wohl in der nächsten woche beantragt o_O



Ha, no Ausweis for Lachi!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Februar 2010)

No Ausweis no Bier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. 5,0 Dosen-Weizen schmeckt scheiße. :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ha, no Ausweis for Lachi!



:<
aber bald :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> No Ausweis no Bier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir kaufen uns Paar Dutzend Dosenbier und schmeißen jede Dose einzeln vor Lachmanns Augen auf den Boden :>.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wir kaufen uns Paar Dutzend Dosenbier und schmeißen jede Dose einzeln vor Lachmanns Augen auf den Boden :>.



Q______________________________________________________________Q


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Februar 2010)

Bier kannt man auch vom Boden trinken!!!11elf


----------



## El Homer (18. Februar 2010)

El schrieb:


> Warum erkennt meine PS3 meinen 8GB USB Stick mit Liedern drauf NICHT... (windoof media player format)
> Edit: sie erkennt ihn aber sieht die lieder net...also zeigt se net an


=D


----------



## dragon1 (18. Februar 2010)

Buhuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab DIE idee wie ich meine geschichte weiterschreibe, pc anmachen, mich hinsetzen und - Futsch! alles Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2010)

El schrieb:


> =D



Naja, ich hab zwar kp: Aber bei unserem neue nFernseher, konnten die legalen Sachen von CDs, die ich auf den Stick geladen hab nicht abgespielt werden, aber die Sachen, die ich von Youtube geladen hab gingen.


----------



## BossRulE (18. Februar 2010)

mmh.... warum hab ich das gott und die welt forum nie genutzt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 merkwürdig naja...

hab heute mal was geiles herausgefunden: Maxi King On Ice schmeckt Hamma! Einfach mal ab in die Tiefkühltruhe damit, 1-2 stunden warten und schon hat man Maxi King als Eis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Warung @ all: Wenn eure XBox am Arsch is und ihr sie zu Microsoft schickt TUT DAS NICHT! Kauft euch lieber gleich ne neue, die haben meine schon seit 3 Wochen!!!111einself richtig bööse...

mfg boss

ps: if you read this, you're FAKE AND GAY! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na, wer hat ne ahnung von was ich laber?


----------



## El Homer (18. Februar 2010)

BossRulE schrieb:


> und Warung @ all: Wenn eure XBox am Arsch is und ihr sie zu Microsoft schickt TUT DAS NICHT! Kauft euch lieber gleich ne neue, die haben meine schon seit 3 Wochen!!!111einself richtig bööse...



ach un du meinst das ist billiger ^^
hab meine auch dahin geschickt wegen dem Ring of death...und nach 2 1/2 Wochen war die da


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2010)

BossRulE schrieb:


> mmh.... warum hab ich das gott und die welt forum nie genutzt..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OMG, einer von der WoW Zivilisation tritt in das kleine Nachtschwärmer Kannibalenforum ein!
Schmeißt den Grill an Jungs!


----------



## Ykon (18. Februar 2010)

BossRulE schrieb:


> und Warung @ all: Wenn eure XBox am Arsch is und ihr sie zu Microsoft schickt TUT DAS NICHT! Kauft euch lieber gleich ne neue, die haben meine schon seit 3 Wochen!!!111einself richtig bööse...



Drei Wochen sind garnicht viel. :<
Nunja, kommt darauf an was mit der Xbox los war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BossRulE (18. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> <br />OMG, einer von der WoW Zivilisation tritt in das kleine Nachtschwärmer Kannibalenforum ein!<br />Schmeißt den Grill an Jungs!<br />


omg.... ich glaub ich änder glei mal mei sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was an meiner xbox putt is? die liest keine disks mehr xD


EDIT: So, neue Sig! Baba WoW (und das schon seid 3 Wochen xD )


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Februar 2010)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BossRulE (18. Februar 2010)

läuft eigentlich grad was im kino? oO

also was gescheites.... kommt mir jetz mit Valentinstag... den musst ich mir einmal reinziehn und das war schon zuviel...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2010)

BossRulE schrieb:


> läuft eigentlich grad was im kino? oO
> 
> also was gescheites.... kommt mir jetz mit Valentinstag... den musst ich mir einmal reinziehn und das war schon zuviel...



Ich Styl dich mal für das Forum hier um, dass geht ja mal gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Also für den Anfang, bring erstmal ein Zitat von nem User in deine Sig. Da kannste zunächst nichts falsch machen.
Dann brauchst du mind. 1000 Beiträge in diesem Thread hier und musst dich bei mind. 2 Usern unbeliebt machen. Und beim Ava: Muss es immer ein Orangener, fetter Kater sein? Tut es nicht auch eine kleine Getigerte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Also befolge die Tipps, und du wirst nicht mehr zu utnerscheiden sein von der "Normalen" Userschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2010)

Demnächst kommt doch Tim Burtons Alice im Wunderland


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Demnächst kommt doch Tim Burtons Alice im Wunderland



Hat der Typ net auch das Corpse Pride Filmchen gemach? :O
Ich fand den Film irgendwie cool. Die Atmosphäre und die Story waren echt bewegend. Wenn ich daran denke, bekomme ich Tränen in den Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. (ich war an dem Tag krank und alleine Zu Hause, da war das alles emotionaler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Arosk (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo ihr Müffel :>


----------



## BossRulE (18. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> <br />Demnächst kommt doch Tim Burtons Alice im Wunderland



oh stimmt ja... ich liebe tim burton filme... <3   


Ps: was gehtn da grad ab... immer wenn ich einen qoute sind da x-tausen <br> -.-


----------



## Edou (18. Februar 2010)

FAULDARM DOWN JAHAHAHAH,nu geht die modermine down! brb


----------



## BossRulE (18. Februar 2010)

wie war das mit: da kommt ein wow'ler oO WTF


----------



## Petersburg (18. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> FAULDARM DOWN JAHAHAHAH,nu geht die modermine down! brb



SUPER! ... worum gehts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Februar 2010)

edou ist wow´ler und ns´ler gleichzeitig xD


----------



## Edou (18. Februar 2010)

BossRulE schrieb:


> wie war das mit: da kommt ein wow'ler oO WTF


neulinge...argh...wer lässt die immer rein-.-



DER schrieb:


> edou ist wow´ler und ns´ler gleichzeitig xD



!


----------



## BossRulE (18. Februar 2010)

uhh so en double agent... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird wahrscheinlich hinterrücks von buffed bezahlt DD

Das is das World Wide Web... beschwer dich bei dem, das lässt uns überall rein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> neulinge...argh...wer lässt die immer rein-.-



Er war der 29., der reinkommen wollte. Da KONNTE ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Februar 2010)

Hihi, bei mir hat sich keiner beschwert das ich neu bin.


----------



## Edou (18. Februar 2010)

BossRulE schrieb:


> uhh so en double agent...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



unser geheilgter Ns...was is aus die geworde...ah lachmann is schuld...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 achso und happy bday un so du nub


----------



## BossRulE (18. Februar 2010)

aha, jetz kommts raus! bei deinem userbild muss ich i-wie annen kumpel denken der sich mal sturzbetrunken mitm rasierer übern kopf gefahrn is.. war echt hamma lol!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Februar 2010)

Ich war stock nüchtern! (glaub ich) Aber ich rühr ja eh keinen Alk an wie Alkopopsteuer gestern festgestellt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich war stock nüchtern! (glaub ich) Aber ich rühr ja eh keinen Alk an wie Alkopopsteuer gestern festgestellt hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jap. Straight Edge: The ONLY Right Way to Live!


----------



## Edou (18. Februar 2010)

HAPPY BDAY LACHMANN,HAPPY BDAY LACHMANN ich luv dich auf brüderliche art mein Online kumpel/bruder!!!..


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin ja schon nicht mehr ganz nüchtern grad, aber bei Edou ist es glaub ich noch schlimmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Februar 2010)

abend


----------



## Edou (18. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja schon nicht mehr ganz nüchtern grad, aber bei Edou ist es glaub ich noch schlimmer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



i am Straight edge !


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Februar 2010)

Na klar, ich doch auch. :>
Bin mal afk Duschen.


----------



## BossRulE (18. Februar 2010)

naja dazu kann man nur sagen: Two Angry Camels In A Tiny Car 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mmh.. hat einer bock auf Lasagne?


----------



## Edou (18. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Na klar, ich doch auch. :>
> Bin mal afk Duschen.



weißt du überhaupt was des is >.<


----------



## Breakyou (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. Februar 2010)

ich bin krank


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Februar 2010)

BossRulE schrieb:


> mmh.. hat einer bock auf Lasagne?



HUNGER
ich glaub des will ich morgen zum essen haben xD
danke für den tipp boss


----------



## Edou (18. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich bin krank



geh ins bett!


----------



## BossRulE (18. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> <br />HUNGER<br />ich glaub des will ich morgen zum essen haben xD<br />danke für den tipp boss<br />


<br /><br /><br />

immerdoch gerne.... ich krieg glei en aggress wegen diesen <br/> -.-


----------



## Arosk (18. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> geh ins bett!



warum?


----------



## Edou (18. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> warum?



deine erreger erregen sonst die andern user


----------



## Breakyou (18. Februar 2010)

muss ja nicht körperlich krank sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BossRulE (18. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> <br />warum?<br />


<br /><br /><br />

ich komm mal mit der hammer antwort: darum! 


vllt. liegt er schon im bett mimt lappi? k glaub eher weniger nach der Frage "Warum?" ... was haste denn überhaupt´?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> deine erreger erregen sonst die andern user



Shit, ich glaube ich bin von ihm auch shcon erregt...


----------



## Arosk (18. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> deine erreger erregen sonst die andern user



nur weil ich grad aufm reisnagel rumkaue heißt das nicht das ich ins bett muß...

@über mir

jo, ich weiß das ich verdammt sexy bin !

edit: husten


----------



## BossRulE (18. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> <br />nur weil ich grad aufm reisnagel rumkaue heißt das nicht das ich ins bett muß...<br /><br />@über mir<br /><br />jo, ich weiß das ich verdammt sexy bin !edit: husten



ehm WTF?

edit: du hast mit mein post wegen deinem edit versaut xD


----------



## Lillyan (18. Februar 2010)

Diese verdammten Dreckspflaster gegen rückenschmerzen...


----------



## Edou (18. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Shit, ich glaube ich bin von ihm auch shcon erregt...



:O


Arosk schrieb:


> nur weil ich grad aufm reisnagel rumkaue heißt das nicht das ich ins bett muß...
> 
> @über mir
> 
> ...



ok dann eben nich :O


----------



## Arosk (18. Februar 2010)

BossRulE schrieb:


> ehm WTF?



guck mal das dein brbrbrbr zeugs weggeht xD

und warum jetzt wtf?


----------



## BossRulE (18. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> <br />guck mal das dein brbrbrbr zeugs weggeht xD
> und warum jetzt wtf?



altzheimer schlägt zu... aus i.nem grund hab ich da jetz wtf geschrieben... ich start mal Brwoser neu, vllt geht dann das brbrbrbrbr weg!


----------



## Arosk (18. Februar 2010)

ka, hier lag halt ein reisnagel rum und jetzt isser bei mir im mund...


----------



## Edou (18. Februar 2010)

BossRulE schrieb:


> altzheimer schlägt zu... aus i.nem grund hab ich da jetz wtf geschrieben... ich start mal Brwoser neu, vllt geht dann das brbrbrbrbr weg!



harharhar!!!

so bin pennen,morgen noch...ach nix aber ich bin weg


----------



## BossRulE (18. Februar 2010)

gn8^^ .... 


alda, ich beiß auch nich auf der tastatur rum nur weil se da liegt... ok tu ich aber das is nur nebensächlich *hust*


----------



## Arosk (18. Februar 2010)

BossRulE schrieb:


> gn8^^ ....
> 
> 
> alda, ich beiß auch nich auf der tastatur rum nur weil se da liegt... ok tu ich aber das is nur nebensächlich *hust*



das würde meine g15 nicht vertragen, obwohl sie zum anbeißen ist...


----------



## BossRulE (18. Februar 2010)

hab nur so ne billig tasta^^ reicht aba


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Februar 2010)

Nabend ihr Ratten!


----------



## Arosk (18. Februar 2010)

ich will jetzt etwas beißen...


----------



## BossRulE (18. Februar 2010)

tach auch du ninja turtle^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BossRulE (18. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich will jetzt etwas beißen...



juhu.... das brbrbrbr is weg!!!

versuch mal auf deinem ding rumzubeißen xDD mach noch en video von und dann YouTube hallo!


EDIT: bin dann mal weg... hf und so ihr n00bs... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 joke

[font="'Segoe UI"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*TWO ANGRY CAMELS IN A TINY CAR!*[/font][/font]


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Februar 2010)

re. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (18. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Ratten!



Was gegen Meister Splinter?! und du willst ein Turtle sein?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (19. Februar 2010)

noch wer wach?


----------



## Arosk (19. Februar 2010)

ya


----------



## mookuh (19. Februar 2010)

yeah


----------



## Arosk (19. Februar 2010)

wollte auch gleich pennen gehen


----------



## Reo_MC (19. Februar 2010)

Sers... was macht ihr da mit der Spritze? Schweinegrippe is vorbei!


----------



## mastergamer (19. Februar 2010)

Bluuubb


----------



## Arosk (19. Februar 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Bluuubb



mach lieber an deinem comic weiter :> bin erst mal pennen...


----------



## Reo_MC (19. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> mach lieber an deinem comic weiter :> bin erst mal pennen...



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/142230-aloft/page__gopid__2450921&#entry2450921
Zu spät, wetten? Naja... tschüss auch allgemein.


----------



## Dini (19. Februar 2010)

nachti *wink*


----------



## mookuh (19. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> nachti *wink*



nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. Februar 2010)

Abend.
Was für ein scheiß Tag. :<


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Februar 2010)

abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> nachti *wink*



frau dini guckt also auch mal wieder hier rein :O


moin


----------



## Ykon (19. Februar 2010)

Nabend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (19. Februar 2010)

Nabend Gleichfalls.


----------



## Silenzz (19. Februar 2010)

N'abääänd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (19. Februar 2010)

Abend Leuts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (19. Februar 2010)

Naböönd


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Februar 2010)

ÜTZEEEE IM BACK !!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Februar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ÜTZEEEE IM BACK !!!!



Du siehst perfekt aus, um Straight Edge (sXe) zu werden!


----------



## Ykon (19. Februar 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ÜTZEEEE IM BACK !!!!



"Hey Kleiner, hast du bock auf Schweinereien?"
Ja klar! Ehm nein! Ich mein Jein!


----------



## Edou (19. Februar 2010)

DINI WAS HERE OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!111einself
achso ja ich bin hier ahem hallo


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> DINI WAS HERE OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!111einself
> achso ja ich bin hier ahem hallo



Save me Y2Edou!


----------



## Edou (19. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Save me Y2Edou!



yay den namen mag ich! ich rette dich!


----------



## Kronas (19. Februar 2010)

was liegt am strand und nuschelt? :O


----------



## Edou (19. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> was liegt am strand und nuschelt? :O



lachmann?


----------



## Kronas (19. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> lachmann?



EINE NUSCHEL! *schenkelklopf*

und was liegt am strand, nuschelt und hat schnupfen?!


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Februar 2010)

ne nuschelmuschel


----------



## Kronas (19. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ne nuschelmuschel



neein!
NE NIESNUSCHEL!!!!

und was ist orange und läuft übern berg?!


----------



## Edou (19. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> EINE NUSCHEL! *schenkelklopf*
> 
> und was liegt am strand, nuschelt und hat schnupfen?!



lachmann im winter?


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Februar 2010)

was fängt mit K an und nervt mit blöden rätseln?


----------



## Breakyou (19. Februar 2010)

guten Abend meine Herren


----------



## Edou (19. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> was fängt mit K an und nervt mit blöden rätseln?



lachmann?


----------



## QuakeFour (19. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> guten Abend meine Herren



Herren wo? ich sehe keine ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Februar 2010)

gott ich musste grade echt lachen ;D


----------



## Breakyou (19. Februar 2010)

oder alle die sich dafür halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> gott ich musste grade echt lachen ;D



wegen meinem post?


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Februar 2010)

ja ^^


----------



## Edou (19. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ja ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morvkeem (19. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ja ^^



Nein? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Februar 2010)

hier is ja stimmung!


----------



## Edou (19. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> hier is ja stimmung!


Y2Edou!


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Februar 2010)

ja wir ham mit der Party auf dich gewartet


----------



## Morvkeem (19. Februar 2010)

nur auf dich, oder auch auf dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Februar 2010)

is ja nett!
dann mal los! :O
STIMMUNG!


----------



## Edou (19. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ja wir ham mit der Party auf dich gewartet



japp


----------



## Thoor (19. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPTM-HQePwQ&feature=related

ich find das lied, insbesondere den refrain nize


----------



## Edou (19. Februar 2010)

ich hau ma ne battlerezz raus bis morgen...hatt ca 9std castzeit und morgen um 6 is ja raidende...also bis  21uhr..voll gebufft,flasks mitbringen gute laune!....

Viel spaß noch!


----------



## Thoor (19. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GIisWJJG28

DIE DIE DIE DIE MY DARLING

*headbang*

das lied ist auch episch


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Februar 2010)

Meine fresse wieso kann man keine Hollywoodfilme mehr schaun, ohne die volle ladung christlichkeit abzubekommen????????
Die Welt geht unter.
Was ist das wichtigste?
Die Bibel!

Book of Eli :
Anfang top...Es werden Köpfe abgeschlagen..das hat potential....
Ende flop...Bibelkram und alles wird gut.


----------



## QuakeFour (19. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ich hau ma ne battlerezz raus bis morgen...hatt ca 9std castzeit und morgen um 6 is ja raidende...also bis  21uhr..voll gebufft,flasks mitbringen gute laune!....
> 
> Viel spaß noch!



Nacht sleep good.


----------



## nemø (19. Februar 2010)

Sage Nein !


----------



## BladeDragonGX (19. Februar 2010)

gnä langweilig =( neue taster Bestelt =/


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Februar 2010)

maan mein gekekstes Bioshock 2 geht net -.-
ich geh AOC zocken


----------



## Petersburg (19. Februar 2010)

Das muss für die Nachwelt festgehalten werden : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Februar 2010)

wie krank

gn8


----------



## Rexo (19. Februar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wieder is mein Com wieder 3 Gigabyte los ^^_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oha, Verstärkung deiner Aussage durch die doppelte Benutzung des Begriffs der Wiederholung. Sehr nicer Einsatz der deutschen Sprache!


----------



## Ykon (19. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oha, Verstärkung deiner Aussage durch die doppelte Benutzung des Begriffs der Wiederholung. Sehr nicer Einsatz der deutschen Sprache!



Rechtschreibflamer sind voll plöd.


----------



## TheEwanie (19. Februar 2010)

*Gähn*Der Clown vom WoW forum stattet euch mal nen besuch ab.


----------



## Caps-lock (19. Februar 2010)

Kann man eigentlich irgendwas offizielles gegen diesen Forenspammer machen ?
Oder ist das "nur" Spam den keinen Menschen groß interessiert?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich irgendwas offizielles gegen diesen Forenspammer machen ?
> Oder ist das "nur" Spam den keinen Menschen groß interessiert?


Du kannst gegen diese Typen gar nix machen.


----------



## TheEwanie (19. Februar 2010)

Welcher Spam[twitter]Piep[/twitter]


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich irgendwas offizielles gegen diesen Forenspammer machen ?
> Oder ist das "nur" Spam den keinen Menschen groß interessiert?



Man kann sie reporten...


----------



## Soramac (19. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiWy_v0qCHM

So, das sage ich nur dazu


----------



## Caps-lock (19. Februar 2010)

Den Breitband Spam mit dem Titel Alex *BeeP* Kühe etc.  oder auch *beep* ja ok. 

Es hätte ja wenigstens mal ein klein wenig Illegal sein können oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (19. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das...ist das einzige was ich dazu noch sagen kann...


----------



## Rexo (19. Februar 2010)

_Ich Schäme mich gerade hab das fruher geguckt -.-
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4gzPIzFisqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ykon (19. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Schäme mich gerade hab das fruher geguckt -.-_



Dito!
Ich hab mich nur gewundert, warum sie Barney zwar immer umarmt haben, aber nicht küssen? Obwohl sie es auch singen!
WARUM HAT NIEMAND BARNEY GEKÜSST?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Dito!
> Ich hab mich nur gewundert, warum sie Barney zwar immer umarmt haben, aber nicht küssen? Obwohl sie es auch singen!
> WARUM HAT NIEMAND BARNEY GEKÜSST?!
> 
> ...



Ohhh, ihr habt wohl ne andere Version gesehen wie ich :O.


----------



## Ykon (19. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ohhh, ihr habt wohl ne andere Version gesehen wie ich :O.



Ach deswegen bist du so drauf.
Kinder, die einen riesengroßen, pinken Dinosaurier abknutschen, können einen schon fürs ganze Leben prägen.


----------



## QuakeFour (20. Februar 2010)

Guten Nacht Leute.


----------



## mookuh (20. Februar 2010)

abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Februar 2010)

ahoi


----------



## jolk (20. Februar 2010)

Fastenzeit ist doof... wieso habe ich mich nur von meinem Kumpel überreden lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auf drogen jeglicher art zu verzichten) ^^

fastet hier noch wer ?


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Februar 2010)

sou ich geh auch ma mein Kissen umarmen

gut nacht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Februar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> Fastenzeit ist doof... wieso habe ich mich nur von meinem Kumpel überreden lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Straight Edge. Überhauot kein Alk, kein rauchen und auf keinen Fall Drogen.


----------



## Ykon (20. Februar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> Fastenzeit ist doof... wieso habe ich mich nur von meinem Kumpel überreden lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sprechen wir hier von legalen Drogen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (20. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Sprechen wir hier von legalen Drogen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klar...alkohol


----------



## Ykon (20. Februar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> klar...alkohol



Erm, Zigaretten, Games, Essen - whatever.

Ich persönlich faste nicht, obwohl ich eigentlich ziemlich gläubig bin. Ich finde es ist einfach nur eine unsinnige Sache und würde ich auf etwas verzichten wollen, hätte ich es schon vorher gemacht - da brauch ich keine Fastenzeit für. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Sinne - gute Nacht.


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Erm, Zigaretten, Games, Essen - whatever.
> 
> Ich persönlich faste nicht, obwohl ich eigentlich ziemlich gläubig bin. Ich finde es ist einfach nur eine unsinnige Sache und würde ich auf etwas verzichten wollen, hätte ich es schon vorher gemacht - da brauch ich keine Fastenzeit für.
> 
> ...



Unsinnig... Noch ziemlich vieles ist unsinnig, aber ich möchte dich weder beleidigen noch eine Religionsdiskussion starten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (20. Februar 2010)

Ich knall mich mal noch 2h vor den TV, nacht ihr


----------



## jolk (20. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Erm, Zigaretten, Games, Essen - whatever.
> 
> Ich persönlich faste nicht, obwohl ich eigentlich ziemlich gläubig bin. Ich finde es ist einfach nur eine unsinnige Sache und würde ich auf etwas verzichten wollen, hätte ich es schon vorher gemacht - da brauch ich keine Fastenzeit für.
> 
> ...



ja stimmt, hätte ich präziser sagen sollen, aber naja ich faste auch nicht aus religiösem anlass, sondern zum einem weils meinem körper gut tut wenn ich mich nicht jedes wochenende betrinke^^ und weil ich freund net alleine lassen wollte


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich knall mich mal noch 2h vor den TV, nacht ihr




Ist das so fcking schwer mal ne Signatur zu nehmen die kleiner als 200px ist? Ich lösch dir das Ding mind. 1x pro Monat..


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (20. Februar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ist das so fcking schwer mal ne Signatur zu nehmen die kleiner als 200px ist? Ich lösch dir das Ding mind. 1x pro Monat..



Ihr immer mit euren Sig-regeln :>


----------



## jolk (20. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit euren Sig-regeln :>



ui ohne solche regeln wärs hier lustig... ^^

kann man eigentlich irgendwo einstellen, dass signaturen für einen nicht angezeigt werden?


----------



## Rexo (20. Februar 2010)

_Mir is langweilig musste schlafen kanne abe rnicht schlafen da mir so viele sachen durch den kopf gehen 

@Jigsaw LollerSkaters xD _


----------



## Reo_MC (20. Februar 2010)

Nabend!


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Februar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> ui ohne solche regeln wärs hier lustig... ^^
> 
> kann man eigentlich irgendwo einstellen, dass signaturen für einen nicht angezeigt werden?




Ja, aber frag mich bitte nicht wo *g*


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (20. Februar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> fcking schwer



Btw das f-Wort ist aber nicht besser zensiert als in meiner SIg ;D


----------



## Reo_MC (20. Februar 2010)

How-to: Signaturen - verschwindet!

1. Klick auf den eigenen Namen ganz oben rechts.
2. Auf Einstellungen klicken.
3. Den Reiter "Forum" anwählen.
4. Die erste Zeile lesen.
5. Häkchen setzen.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (20. Februar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Guten Abeeend, ich bin so fertig.. xD






Nabend




Goile Sig xD


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (20. Februar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> ja scho gell, muhaha.. oral-dildo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber wenn deine Sig bleiben darf und meine nicht bin ich echt beleidigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (20. Februar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> och armes baby.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



:< 


Mich stört die Sig ja nicht xD




N8, Baby


----------



## Rexo (20. Februar 2010)

_Kennt hier einer Ten Masked Men ??_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btYg7xVmF-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manni41 (20. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kennt hier einer Ten Masked Men ??_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Februar 2010)

Wer außer mir findet es auch total scheiße das ich jetzt in die arbeit muss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (20. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wer außer mir findet es auch total scheiße das ich jetzt in die arbeit muss?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich.


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wer außer mir findet es auch total scheiße das ich jetzt in die arbeit muss?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich fühle mit dir, muss heute auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. Februar 2010)

wieso schreibt jemand NACH 6 uhr >.<


aber dennoch hi


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Februar 2010)

He broke the walls of Nachtschwärmer down!


----------



## Edou (20. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> He broke the walls of Nachtschwärmer down!



yay i am the wall breaker


----------



## Rexo (20. Februar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen 

Bayshore <3

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> Bayshore <3
> 
> ...


nabnd rex=)


----------



## Lekraan (20. Februar 2010)

Tag


*Spongebob schau und Käsebrote futter*


----------



## Ykon (20. Februar 2010)

Nabönd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Februar 2010)

Würde man noch ein w einfpgen wäre es Bayswhore und dann auseinander geschrieben Bay´s whore.^^


----------



## Edou (20. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Tag
> 
> 
> *Spongebob schau und Käsebrote futter*



DU FUTTERS SPONGEBOB UNDSIEHST IHM OMGOMGOMG

nabnd Le


----------



## Lekraan (20. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> DU FUTTERS SPONGEBOB UNDSIEHST IHM OMGOMGOMG



Check ich nicht :-/


----------



## Rexo (20. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Würde man noch ein w einfpgen wäre es Bayswhore und dann auseinander geschrieben Bay´s whore.^^



_-.-_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Februar 2010)

Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _-.-_



Der wurde mir auf dem Silbertablett serviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (20. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Check ich nicht :-/



Käse is? genau gelb und hatt löcher,spngebob is? gelb und hatt löscher...-.-


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Februar 2010)

Pöser pöser Alko. :<


----------



## Rexo (20. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der wurde mir auf dem Silbertablett serviert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Du hattest ihn dir verkneifen konnen _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Du hattest ihn dir verkneifen konnen _



Dann wäre ich ja net Alko :O.
Außerdem mach ich grad nen Heel Turn, da muss ich phöse sein!


----------



## Rexo (20. Februar 2010)

_Lachmann Feiert gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Edou (20. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dann wäre ich ja net Alko :O.
> Außerdem mach ich grad nen Heel Turn, da muss ich phöse sein!



er CM alko und ich Y2Edou..sind nu heels!


----------



## Reo_MC (20. Februar 2010)

Nabend zusammen.

Weiß jemand nen guten Film, so was á la Jarhead? *militäri äktschn un son zeuch*


----------



## Ykon (20. Februar 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen.
> 
> Weiß jemand nen guten Film, so was á la Jarhead? *militäri äktschn un son zeuch*



Full Metal Jacket :>
Genialer Film.


----------



## Reo_MC (20. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Full Metal Jacket :>
> Genialer Film.



Danke. Erinnert irgendwie an Platoon, und der Film ist ja mal nonplusultra in dem Gebiet.


----------



## Rexo (20. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Full Metal Jacket :>
> Genialer Film.


_
Gibt ne richtig geile stelle im film
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OtFLnsPRxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ykon (20. Februar 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Danke. Erinnert irgendwie an Platoon, und der Film ist ja mal nonplusultra in dem Gebiet.



Genau. Schonmal gesehen?


----------



## Lekraan (20. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edou schrieb:


> Käse is? genau gelb und hatt löcher,spngebob is? gelb und hatt löscher...-.-



Achsooo xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie wars gestern in der RoFa? :>


----------



## Edou (20. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Blitzmerkööör


----------



## Lekraan (20. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wie wars gestern in der RoFa? :>


Mal wieder saugeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War aber das vorerst letzte mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edou schrieb:


> Blitzmerkööör



Jouw


----------



## Edou (20. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Mal wieder saugeil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Februar 2010)

Was musst du auch von Augsburg wegziehn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (20. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Was musst du auch von Augsburg wegziehn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich werde nahezu gezwungen :/
Bin ja noch minderjährig


----------



## Ykon (20. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich werde nahezu gezwungen :/
> Bin ja noch minderjährig



Lauf weg und leb solange auf der Straße, bis du Volljährig bist. :>


----------



## Edou (20. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Lauf weg und leb solange auf der Straße, bis du Volljährig bist. :>



oder bis dieser jugenddingens von rtl kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Februar 2010)

Oh ja, komm, wir ziehn zusammen unter die Lechbrücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Februar 2010)

ahoi


----------



## Edou (20. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ahoi



!


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> !



!


----------



## Edou (20. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> !



?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ?!



!?


----------



## Edou (20. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> !?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (20. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> !?



Sinnloser Spam Ftw?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. Februar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Sinnloser Spam Ftw?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du machst es auch nich besser


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (20. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> du machst es auch nich besser



Doch mach ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (20. Februar 2010)

Juhu noch 2 Posts bis 500 posts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. Februar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Doch mach ich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nö


Petersburg schrieb:


> Juhu noch 2 Posts bis 500 posts!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gz


----------



## QuakeFour (20. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Krieg! nein Spaß ich bin raus für heute angenehm Abend euch allen.


----------



## Raheema (21. Februar 2010)

*abstaub*


man so leer hier ^^

Nabend


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Februar 2010)

I like the way is hard, i love the way is loud, now i understand what the fuck blabla xD

Gute Nacht!!!


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

Soo, noch wer da?


----------



## Raheema (21. Februar 2010)

Nein jetzt nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




NAcht


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (21. Februar 2010)

Laaaaangweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Februar 2010)

na toll taktloss ist wieder da -.- miene fresse vor dem hat man auch keine ruhe mehr


----------



## Ykon (21. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> na toll taktloss ist wieder da -.- miene fresse vor dem hat man auch keine ruhe mehr



Hab dort schon reported. Manche Leute verstehen's nie.


----------



## Petersburg (21. Februar 2010)

WUHU! 500 sinnlose Posts im Buffed Forum!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> na toll taktloss ist wieder da -.- miene fresse vor dem hat man auch keine ruhe mehr


Wat? Wo? 

Ich war nich da 

Eo isser?


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wat? Wo?
> 
> Ich war nich da
> 
> Eo isser?



ghettozauberer im Musikforum


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ghettozauberer im Musikforum


Der is noch schlimmer als die softpron Link Spammer


----------



## Petersburg (21. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> TE AH KA TE EL OH DOPPEL ESSSSSSSSSSSSSS



2 Wörter: Halts Mowl.

Mehr kann man dazu leider nicht sagen, sry.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Februar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> 2 Wörter: Halts Mowl.
> 
> Mehr kann man dazu leider nicht sagen, sry.
> 
> ...



dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen ^^


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen ^^


Es ist gerade zu perfekt ausgedrückt


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

takkti is wieder da?
Siehe Ykons Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (21. Februar 2010)

Wer ist "Taktloss"?  Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Februar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Juhu noch 2 Posts bis 500 posts!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich kenn nen Geheimtrick wo ich die auf 0 setzen kann. Allerdings müsstest dann nen neuen Nick suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

Ahoi


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Februar 2010)

Abend.
Huhu Leki. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend.
> Huhu Leki.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pumpl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich such gerade, nach nem guten Boxsack im Internet ..


----------



## Ykon (21. Februar 2010)

Most epic Thread!!111elf 


Nabend btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

ahoooi


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Februar 2010)

Spinnt buffed grad nur bei mir?


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2010)

Lachmann betrügt seine Freundin mit Jigsaw!


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Spinnt buffed grad nur bei mir?



Es ist einfach ein bisschen langsam.


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Spinnt buffed grad nur bei mir?



Es ist einfach ein bisschen langsam.


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2010)

Edit: wtf...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Februar 2010)

Jop, und es erzeugt Trippleposts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachmann betrügt seine Freundin mit Jigsaw!



niemals!


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2010)

Tripple-Post Skatero!


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tripple-Post Skatero!



Liegt an den Lags. Nicht an mir.


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Spinnt buffed grad nur bei mir?



Ah ok, bin ich doch nciht der einzigste...


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Liegt an den Lags. Nicht an mir.



AUSREDEN!!!!111


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Liegt an den Lags. Nicht an mir.



AUSREDEN!!!!111


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Liegt an den Lags. Nicht an mir.



AUSREDEN!!!!111


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> AUSREDEN!!!!111



fail!


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> AUSREDEN!!!!111



Haha selber Tripplepost. Wer ist nun schuld?


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2010)

Blöde Lags hier ><


----------



## Rexo (21. Februar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> fail!



hoch²


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> AUSREDEN!!!!111



you faild


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Guten Abend Rexo


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2010)

Das ist doch ein Witz oder? -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> hoch²



eher hoch³
bei einem triplepost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (21. Februar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich kenn nen Geheimtrick wo ich die auf 0 setzen kann. Allerdings müsstest dann nen neuen Nick suchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Echt? Ist es ein Zauber Trick? Wo kann man sowas lernen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Witz oder? -.-



Nein das gibt ein Ban. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Echt? Ist es ein Zauber Trick? Wo kann man sowas lernen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Musst Moderator werden!


----------



## Rexo (21. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Witz oder? -.-



_Denke schon ^^_


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Echt? Ist es ein Zauber Trick? Wo kann man sowas lernen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Musst zum Lehrer ZAM ... aber nur er entscheidet, ob er es dir beibringt ... aber ich bezweifle es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Witz oder? -.-



posthunter!!11!!!11!!1


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> posthunter!!11!!!11!!1



Toll, bei mir kommen nie dobbleposts ._.


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> posthunter!!11!!!11!!1



NOIN!


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Toll, bei mir kommen nie dobbleposts ._.



Jetzt ist es vorbei.


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es vorbei.



Jep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch eben bemerkt


----------



## Ykon (21. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es vorbei.



Endlich. So kann man wieder "mitlesen".


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> NOIN!



doch!!11!


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> doch!!11!


Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Laggs waren daran schuld QQ


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

Der Nachtschwärmer ... ER LEBT WIEDER!!!


----------



## nemø (21. Februar 2010)

Are you ready to rumbleeeeee ?


----------



## Skatero (21. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Der Nachtschwärmer ... ER LEBT WIEDER!!!



Für ca. 10 Minuten.


----------



## Ykon (21. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Der Nachtschwärmer ... ER LEBT WIEDER!!!



Gleich erklärt dir Razyl wieder, warum er nicht lebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Februar 2010)

Wer was gegen meine langeweile macht bekommt was ganz ganz tolles von mir. :>


----------



## Kargaro (21. Februar 2010)

Guten "Morgen" Leute


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach, hör doch auf :<
du mieser posthunter!!11!


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Witz oder? -.-



ich glaube nicht :/


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ach, hör doch auf :<
> du mieser postunter!!11!



Deine Mum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine Mum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey das war kein doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine Mum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die is nich so post geil wie du!!11!


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Februar 2010)

Nabend!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Februar 2010)

Hoi Selor


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die is nich so post geil wie du!!11!



ach er will doch nur sein postcounter pushen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wer was gegen meine langeweile macht bekommt was ganz ganz tolles von mir. :>


Und waaaaaas?



DER schrieb:


> die is nich so post geil wie du!!11!



pwnd.


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wer was gegen meine langeweile macht bekommt was ganz ganz tolles von mir. :>



schon wieder eine Nacht mit Lachmann?

Ne muss nicht sein


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> ach er will doch nur sein postcounter pushen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



phöse phöse!


----------



## Rexo (21. Februar 2010)

Epic





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U6noyWn0DI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BncQSkzc4f0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> phöse phöse!



Als hät ich das nötig... oO


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Und waaaaaas?


Einen freien Besuch im wunderschönen Augsburg? :>
Edit: Na wenn ihr wollte auch eine Nacht mit Lachmann!


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Als hät ich das nötig... oO



Naja, wenn du dich jetzt auf die Faule haut legst, holt lachmann noch auf!!111!1


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Einen freien Besuch im wunderschönen Augsburg? :>



Wie meinst das?


----------



## Razyl (21. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du dich jetzt auf die Faule haut legst, holt lachmann noch auf!!111!1



Pech. Das Forum bringt mir nicht mehr viel...


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Als hät ich das nötig... oO



gibs zu :O
du willst mindestens 30000 posts!


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Als hät ich das nötig... oO



Du willst doch immer nur den längsten haben *g*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wie meinst das?


Das weiß ich doch nicht wie ich das mein, ich will doch nur keine langeweile mehr haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Das weiß ich doch nicht wie ich das mein, ich will doch nur keine langeweile mehr haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tjaaaaa, Freitag war ich das letzte mal RoFa ... hättest da mitkommen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da gabs keine Langeweile! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Das weiß ich doch nicht wie ich das mein, ich will doch nur keine langeweile mehr haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



giev icq nr, komm in den grp chat und flame lachi


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> giev icq nr, komm in den grp chat und flame lachi



Ach ihr Nasen seid wieder im Grp chat? XD
Hmm, müsst ich icq wieder instalieren ... ich setz für heute mal aus!


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ach ihr Nasen seid wieder im Grp chat? XD
> Hmm, müsst ich icq wieder instalieren ... ich setz für heute mal aus!



sicherlich


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sicherlich



Du solltest trauern dafür, dass ich nicht dabei bin!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Tjaaaaa, Freitag war ich das letzte mal RoFa ... hättest da mitkommen sollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was will ich in der RoFa, ich geh am 13.03 in die Kantine zum Battle of the South, inkl. Date. :>


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sicherlich



btw ladet mich ma wieder ein bin vorhin iwann rausgegangen


----------



## nemø (21. Februar 2010)

Postcounter +1

Nein, ehrlich, hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich an die 120 mit Urin gefüllten Pfandflaschen hinter meinem Bett wegkrieg?
Ich wohne bei meinen Eltern aufm Dachboden, habe keine Verkehrsmittel---für Pfand brauch ich n leerer....


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Februar 2010)

WTF?


----------



## Edou (21. Februar 2010)

aloah und bb vll bis um 2uhr


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Postcounter +1
> 
> Nein, ehrlich, hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich an die 120 mit Urin gefüllten Pfandflaschen hinter meinem Bett wegkrieg?
> Ich wohne bei meinen Eltern aufm Dachboden, habe keine Verkehrsmittel---für Pfand brauch ich n leerer....



Am Rande, als erstes würd ich mir n Klo kaufen :/


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Was will ich in der RoFa, ich geh am 13.03 in die Kantine zum Battle of the South, inkl. Date. :>


Kantine ... würde ich noch hier wohnen, wär ich auch gekommen x.X
Nur um dich zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





nemø schrieb:


> Postcounter +1
> 
> Nein, ehrlich, hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich an die 120 mit Urin gefüllten Pfandflaschen hinter meinem Bett wegkrieg?
> Ich wohne bei meinen Eltern aufm Dachboden, habe keine Verkehrsmittel---für Pfand brauch ich n leerer....



Pack die nen Müllsack, alles rein und auf geht zum Supermarkt!


----------



## nemø (21. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> * an die 120 gefüllten Pfandflaschen*


Das sidn gut und gerne 120 mal 1.5 .....180 Kilogramm

PS: KLo ist da, aber im Erdgeschoss und wenn ich halbstündluich das ganze Haus hoch und runter renn, werd ich hier noch gekillt


----------



## Noxiel (21. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Postcounter +1
> 
> Nein, ehrlich, hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich an die 120 mit Urin gefüllten Pfandflaschen hinter meinem Bett wegkrieg?
> Ich wohne bei meinen Eltern aufm Dachboden, habe keine Verkehrsmittel---für Pfand brauch ich n leerer....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Februar 2010)

Aber komm ja nicht bei mir in der Arbeit vorbei, ich nehm dir die Dinger nicht ab. :>

@Leki: Wie süüüß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Das sidn gut und gerne 120 mal 1.5 .....180 Kilogramm
> 
> PS: KLo ist da, aber im Erdgeschoss und wenn ich halbstündluich das ganze Haus hoch und runter renn, werd ich hier noch gekillt



leer sie im klo davor aus?


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Februar 2010)

Dann würde ich mal zu nem Arzt gehen nemo... wenn du alle halbe Stunde rennen musst...


----------



## nemø (21. Februar 2010)

aber....Hmm...das könnte gehen, aber ich muss die i-wie zum Lidl bringen udn das sind 4 Kilometer, und ich hab 180 Liter , ne, so gut kriegt man duie nicht verstaut, mindestens 200 Liter leergut aufm Rücken oder so

An den TMNT: Ne, das ist nur nachts so, eigentlich reichen mir ....Was geht euch mien Stuhlgang an, es geht um Pfand im Wert von....25 mal 120...2500+500...30 &#8364; !!!


----------



## Rexo (21. Februar 2010)

_Das hier hab ich heute mittag gefunden xD _





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fc7bEKZDDOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Februar 2010)

Du könntest auch jede Nacht eine bis zwei Flasche in dein Bett leeren und deinen Eltern erklären das du zum Bettnässer geworden bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Februar 2010)

Narwhals for the win.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykwqXuMPsoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nemø (21. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Du könntest auch jede Nacht eine bis zwei Flasche in dein Bett leeren und deinen Eltern erklären das du zum Bettnässer geworden bist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Barstige Idee....

Hat jemand m Multivan und lust auf n &#8364; bar ?

An Grün--Dugongs sind besser..Owls auch


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das hier hab ich heute mittag gefunden xD _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf?!


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Narwhals for the win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neuer Jamba Klingelton inc


----------



## Rexo (21. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Narwhals for the win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_NOIN!! der Typ der da sgemacht hat gehohrt ausgepeitscht_


----------



## nemø (21. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _NOIN!! der Typ der da sgemacht hat gehohrt ausgepeitscht_



Mr. Weebl ist super cool !




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ipr-kGo5Q98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Mr. Weebl ist super cool !



Lad Freunde ein die dir beim tragen helfen...


njo gn8 ich bin mal off


----------



## dragon1 (21. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _NOIN!! der Typ der da sgemacht hat gehohrt ausgepeitscht_



neee der song ist doch kewl


----------



## Rexo (21. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Mr. Weebl ist super cool !



Nein
_
Tirrel aka Cerberus is cool_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uCfyY2aB68g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e8Rk_3Hmwno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OcLULyW1O0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nemø (21. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Lad Freunde ein die dir beim tragen helfen...



Hey, hilfst du mir 120 mit Pisse gefüllte Pfandflaschen zu Lidl zu tragen ?
Klar immer doch, Hmm, nicht wirklich


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Aber komm ja nicht bei mir in der Arbeit vorbei, ich nehm dir die Dinger nicht ab. :>
> 
> @Leki: Wie süüüß.
> 
> ...



Jaah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noxiel schrieb:


> Narwhals for the win.



Kann es sein, dass du ein Profil mit dem NAmen "Lekraan" auf deiner tollen Hentai Seite erstellt hast? XD


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du ein Profil mit dem NAmen "Lekraan" auf deiner tollen Hentai Seite erstellt hast? XD



warum sollte er? 
er hat doch sicher sein eigenens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Frage: woh?


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

Naja, ich bin dann off.

Tschüüüüüüß!!

/E: Ähm, keine Ahnung, irgend so ein Forum; hab den Link nicht mehr. Musst Razyl fragen, der hat mir den link zugesendet ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Jaah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_

hrhrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weis das 5 andere auch da registrietr sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sage nich welche 
_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Februar 2010)

Nacht Leki, schlaf gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (21. Februar 2010)

Hentais , WOOOOO


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> hrhrhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



achso das XD


ja 	irgendwie ist der ein Teil des N8schwärmers vertreten




btw http://www.klartextsatire.de/kultur/sprache/jugendsprache.htm#Jugendsprache 

warum kenn ich 98% dieser wörter nicht?


----------



## Rexo (21. Februar 2010)

_@Moo das is n mochtegern Psychologen Text_


----------



## mookuh (21. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@Moo das is n mochtegern Psychologen Text_



irgendwie ja schon


njo ich bin ma pennen 

Versuch nr 2 

gn8


----------



## nemø (21. Februar 2010)

Das frag ich mich auch jedes mal wieder, wer zur hölle denkt sich den krtam aus, klar, die jugend-kultur-sprache wandelt sich , aber ich denke mal, dass 98 % der jugendlichen 98 % der wörter nicht kennen

ablaichen...bitte !

PS--Bei Banane steht für Alles Banane -> alles Ok, ich würd eher mit alles egal übersetzen !


----------



## Noxiel (21. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Jaah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





FAAAALSCH!! Aber auf der Hentai Seite habe ich einen Account, wenn es denn die Seite von der ich denke, dass wir reden.




Außerdem wußte ich nie was ich besser finden soll. Haruhi oder Lucky Star. Das ist jetzt auch völlig egal, die perfekte Symbiose aus Beidem. Hahaha






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFYXjhWZclM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Februar 2010)

"ablaichen - Sex haben", wer so redet gehört geschlagen, viel und oft. :>


----------



## nemø (21. Februar 2010)

Welceh Seite denn ? Kostet ?


----------



## Noxiel (21. Februar 2010)

Seh' ich aus wie dein Internet-Reiseführer?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (21. Februar 2010)

Ja ?

PM bitte !


----------



## Rexo (21. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> FAAAALSCH!! Aber auf der Hentai Seite habe ich einen Account, wenn es denn die Seite von der ich denke, dass wir rede


_
Ja is es er hat damit in eines deiner Thread geschrieben wo ne Unterschwelihge Botschaft steht -.-

B
U
F
F
E
D_


----------



## Noxiel (21. Februar 2010)

Sag' ich doch.


----------



## nemø (21. Februar 2010)

Die Herren , die Damen, ich verlasse die Bühne, wünsche eine schöne Nacht


----------



## Noxiel (21. Februar 2010)

Immer dran denken: Die Hände sind *auf* der Bettdecke und Fleisch wird nur mit der Gabel angepackt.


----------



## Rexo (21. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Immer dran denken: Die Hände sind *auf* der Bettdecke und Fleisch wird nur mit der Gabel angepackt.


Hrhrhr
_
Du solltest Stand-up Comicer werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sehe schon ne passende sendung 

The Next _Bülent Ceylan_ oder The Next Rudiger Hoffman 

Edit:bessere beisspiele
_


----------



## Noxiel (21. Februar 2010)

Schleimer, du.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Schleimer, du.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Der Typ is so genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nV5OVP3qzjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y_XRJ8xj4ZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Februar 2010)

Bin auch raus, nacht zusammen.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2010)

moin?


----------



## Crackmack (22. Februar 2010)

möp


----------



## Destilatus (22. Februar 2010)

soooo noch jemand online?


----------



## Kargaro (22. Februar 2010)

Dein Zitat ist falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     "L, wusstest du schon, Shinigamis essen nur Äpfel" heißt es!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Februar 2010)

Abend.
Und warum liegt hier überhaupt Stroh rum?


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2010)

Nabend hier...


----------



## mookuh (22. Februar 2010)

abend


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (22. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend



Nabend

Wo is deine kuhle Sig? :>


----------



## Lekraan (22. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend.
> Und warum liegt hier überhaupt Stroh rum?



DAS GEHT DICH GARNICHTS AN!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2010)

Ich muss sagen, ich lege doch ein selbstzerstörerisches Verhalten an den Tag... ich schau schon wieder den Exorzismus Film wo ich beim letzten mal im Kino mit meiner damaligen Freundin (Oh gott noch mehr schlechte erinnerungen!) angeschaut habe und ich weiß das ich wieder eine ganze Woche lang punkt 3:00 Uhr in Panik und Angst aufwachen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (22. Februar 2010)

Weil du eine Maske trägst

Abend


----------



## mookuh (22. Februar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Wo is deine kuhle Sig? :>



don't ask me


----------



## QuakeFour (22. Februar 2010)

Langweilig! sehe gerade Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an.


----------



## Lekraan (22. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deine Signatur taught 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. Februar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flogging Molly und Dropkick Murphys sind geil ^^
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzF0hHb7xMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TSwaVvF7rdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mookuh (22. Februar 2010)

langeweile


----------



## Ykon (22. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> langeweile



Partyboy ist hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (22. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Partyboy ist hier!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich seh ihn nich


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Februar 2010)

Floggin Molly rulzz. :>


----------



## Rexo (22. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Partyboy ist hier!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
epic xD 
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5i2eZPtvloE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ykon (22. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich seh ihn nich



Eigentlich meinte ich...
Ach, ist ja auch egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Wieder in sein Loch verkrümel*


----------



## Dini (22. Februar 2010)

huhu ihr nasen *wink*


----------



## Noxiel (22. Februar 2010)

Geht doch direkt ins Blut, nech?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7gCLB7qX2zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zGPvCzucY3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> huhu ihr nasen *wink*


Abend, was wurde eigentlich aus noxiels vorschlag?



Noxiel schrieb:


> ICH PLÄDIERE FÜR EINE TOD-WOCHE UNTER DEN MODERATOREN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2010)

Mhm... irgendwie fehlt beim Exorzismus so einiges... da wurde aber kräftig dran rumgeschnippelt um ihn zur Primetime zu senden...


----------



## Ykon (22. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Geht doch direkt ins Blut, nech?



eigentlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub ich zieh mir gleich noch Silent Hill rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7dyu50SCxc&feature=related
Und da komm ich wieder back!


----------



## Rexo (22. Februar 2010)

_Noxiel eventuel was fur dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=R8irt6oj2HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=sIgDt0HWiiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=nIwGWTScszM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Noxiel (22. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Noxiel eventuel was fur dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


MIR GEFÄLLTS


----------



## Rexo (22. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> MIR GEFÄLLTS


_
Muahahahahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst Noxiel dan das Buffed Forum und morgen die welt!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Dini (22. Februar 2010)

...sagt der Rexo so^^


----------



## Rexo (22. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> ...sagt der Rexo so^^


_
mm....em...**sich versucht rauszureden**

HINTER DIR DINI ROBERT PATISSON!!





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=q5rMx6-bww8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Noxiel (22. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> mm....em...**sich versucht rauszureden**
> 
> HINTER DIR DINI ROBERT PATISSON!!
> ...


FÜRCHTERLICH, ABER ICH KONNT DRÜBER LACHEN


----------



## Rexo (22. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> FÜRCHTERLICH, ABER ICH KONNT DRÜBER LACHEN


_
MUSS ich den satz verstehen ??_


----------



## Dini (22. Februar 2010)

Bitte wer?
Ach, das ist doch dieser komische Vampirtype? 
Öhm... *kopfkratz* Gut das der hinter mir ist, sonst hätt ich den Bubi noch bitten müssen aus meiner Sichtlinie zu gehn^^


----------



## Rexo (22. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Bitte wer?
> Ach, das ist doch dieser komische Vampirtype?
> Öhm... *kopfkratz* Gut das der hinter mir ist, sonst hätt ich den Bubi noch bitten müssen aus meiner Sichtlinie zu gehn^^



_mm..entlich mal einer de rnich auf die Tuke abfahrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Dini (22. Februar 2010)

*schmunzel* Ja, das trifft es ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Februar 2010)

WENN DU N....*hust*...wenn du noch weißt, was du für Videos verlinkst. Noch nie was von Umschreibungen wie "bitter-süß" oder "fürchterlich witzig" gehört? Da gibts sogar ein Fachwort für, nur das fällt mir gerade nicht ein.


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mm..entlich mal einer de rnich auf die Tuke abfahrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (22. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Geht doch direkt ins Blut, nech?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja geht es geiles Lied gerade am runterladen. ^^


----------



## Rexo (22. Februar 2010)

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=_gP4IIv2GDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



YOu Hacked my Facebook account ?? xD _


----------



## Ykon (22. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da gibts sogar ein Fachwort für, nur das fällt mir gerade nicht ein.



Oxymoron - innerer Widerspruch :>


----------



## Noxiel (22. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> ja geht es geiles Lied gerade am runterladen. ^^


Wenigstens einer mit Geschmack! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Oxymoron, so heißt das Fremdwort. Oxymoron






Ykon schrieb:


> Oxymoron - innerer Widerspruch :>






siehe oben. Bin auch gerade draufgekommen.


----------



## Rexo (22. Februar 2010)

_Ihr macht euch lustig uber mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Noxiel (22. Februar 2010)

I ain't no ox moron!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (22. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> I ain't no ox moron!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wär fast eine Signatur wert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur leider wird's keiner verstehen :/


----------



## Rexo (22. Februar 2010)

_Wie hab ich es uberhaupt fertig gebacht mit 4105 Beitrage immer noch verwarnungsfrei zu sein :/_


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wie hab ich es uberhaupt fertig gebacht mit 4105 Beitrage immer noch verwarnungsfrei zu sein :/_



Ich habe es auch geschafft. Ausser ich habe eine Verwarnung bekommen ohne es zu wissen. :>


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rexo einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok brb facebookaccount anlegen >.<


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wie hab ich es uberhaupt fertig gebacht mit 4105 Beitrage immer noch verwarnungsfrei zu sein :/_



och das dürfte relativ enifach sein

viel schwieriger ist die frage ich ich es mit weit mehr verwarnungen als zugelassen schaffe immer noch hie rzu sein :O


----------



## Skatero (22. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> rexo einfach geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast kein Facebook? Aus welchem Zeitalter kommst du denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> rexo einfach geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_The Big Bang Theorie is allgemein Geil ^^ ich muss mir ma die DvD Collection zulegen ^^_


----------



## Rexo (22. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> och das dürfte relativ enifach sein
> 
> viel schwieriger ist die frage ich ich es mit weit mehr verwarnungen als zugelassen schaffe immer noch hie rzu sein :O



_Ich habe so ne vermutung aber behalte die fur mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Noxiel (22. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wär fast eine Signatur wert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gell, aber was soll man machen. 



Der ganze Rest: Wenn ihr wüßtet, wenn ihr wüßtet.... *Verwarnlevel anschau*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast kein Facebook? Aus welchem Zeitalter kommst du denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



öhh gebohren 89 :O


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich habe so ne vermutung aber behalte die fur mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das rate ich dir auch dringend mein kleiner pelziger freund


----------



## Rexo (22. Februar 2010)

Naja bin of gn8 Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (22. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Naja bin of gn8 Buffed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gn8

Warum sind Verwarnlevel eigentlich nicht öffentlich einsehbar? ;/


----------



## QuakeFour (22. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...




einfach nur geil. ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2010)

BBT ist einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (23. Februar 2010)

abend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. Februar 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Ykon (23. Februar 2010)

Nabend.

Spinnt das Forum wieder ein bisschen? :x


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. Februar 2010)

Ja, aber wirklich nur ein ganz ganz kleines bisschen. :>


----------



## Edou (23. Februar 2010)

tag


----------



## Razyl (23. Februar 2010)

Kann es sein, dass das Forum mehr spinnt, als jemals zuvor? :X


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. Februar 2010)

Also bei mir gehts grad wieder normal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das Forum mehr spinnt, als jemals zuvor? :X



Kann sein.


----------



## QuakeFour (23. Februar 2010)

Nabend!

 und ja es hängt ein wenig. ^^


----------



## Kronas (23. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_eoyvdV4rs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (23. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_dAmvV1bka0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uL778-4MNZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




viel besser ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



genial! xD


----------



## Kronas (23. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> *videos*
> viel besser ^^



hast dus dir überhaupt angesehen? das ist nicht das original 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (23. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> hast dus dir überhaupt angesehen? das ist nicht das original



ja, aber das Original ist auch nicht wirklich gut. ^^


----------



## mookuh (23. Februar 2010)

pokemon das waren nohc zeiten


----------



## dragon1 (23. Februar 2010)

Muahahaha die neue LFG Episode ist so endgeil!

"Pick me pick me!"
Oh...Pick Him! Pick Him!"
"Just kidding, I still want to go "<3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Februar 2010)

Helft mir, ich habe genauso viele Profilaufrufe wie Lillyan XD.


----------



## mookuh (23. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Helft mir, ich habe genauso viele Profilaufrufe wie Lillyan XD.



Durch was nur :/


----------



## Noxiel (23. Februar 2010)

IHR HABT PROBLEME


----------



## Noxiel (23. Februar 2010)

Schlechter Musikgeschmack ist bei Buffed nicht verboten.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Generell würde ich aber schon auf dein Inhalt von Liedern achten bevor ich sie hier veröffentliche.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. Februar 2010)

Och meno. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (23. Februar 2010)

mir ists egal und ich habs mal entfernt^^
naböööönd!


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> mir ists egal und ich habs mal entfernt^^


wiederspricht sich das jetzt nicht?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. Februar 2010)

Ein Mod widerspricht sich nicht, ein Mod hat immer recht!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2010)

definitiv nicht


----------



## Noxiel (23. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wiederspricht sich das jetzt nicht?



Sollte es das? 
Wir Moderatoren sind ja schließlich Individuen und während ich das Video nicht entfernt hätte, hat sich Dini für eine Löschung entschlossen. So what?


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2010)

ach was solls hie rmal ein musikvideo das nicht entfernt werden muss





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H4ZhdfOU6sY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit toll gleich 11k posts wieder ein beweis das ich zu viel zeit im internet verbringe -.-


----------



## QuakeFour (23. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> IHR HABT PROBLEME



Hat die nicht jeder? ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Februar 2010)

Disturbed \m/
[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=cbvo2NznIGI[/video]
Ich hab meine Liebe zu Disturbed nun endgültig wieder 100 Prozent zurück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (23. Februar 2010)

der LoD^^ 
Wieso soll sich das wiedersprechen? 
Mir ists egal, aber anderen vielleicht nicht und von daher lösch ich es vor einem Report ;P


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2010)

ich sah den wiederspruch darin das es dir egal ist aber du es trotzdem löscht also wieso beschäftigst du dich damit wenns dir doch egal ist :O

und was heißt hier der LoD wat hab ichn nu wieder angestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: 11k posts juhu scheißdreck -.-.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich sah den wiederspruch darin das es dir egal ist aber du es trotzdem löscht also wieso beschäftigst du dich damit wenns dir doch egal ist :O
> 
> und was heißt hier der LoD wat hab ichn nu wieder angestellt
> 
> ...




Du bist du das reicht schon^^

scheinst wohl berüchtigt zu sein^^


guten abend btw^^


----------



## Ykon (23. Februar 2010)

Hach, Mathehausaufgaben machen ist toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Februar 2010)

Nabend ihr wandelnden Fleischsäcke hauptsächlich gefüllt mit Wasser...


----------



## Noxiel (23. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend ihr wandelnden Fleischsäcke hauptsächlich gefüllt mit Wasser...



.... und Milch!


----------



## Dini (23. Februar 2010)

weil ich es kann, ätsch!^^
Nüx, einfach so LoD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Februar 2010)

Spopokla gißielf tknirt!


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> .... und Milch!



Mhm... ja doch das wäre eine Idee ich habe aber nur ekelhaft schmeckenden Waldbeerentee... und keinen Zucker... ^^


----------



## Ykon (23. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> .... und Milch!



Steht das jetzt als Metapher für etwas nicht jugendfreiem, oder hast du grad einfach Milch getrunken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mhm... ja doch das wäre eine Idee ich habe aber nur ekelhaft schmeckenden Waldbeerentee... und keinen Zucker... ^^



na und ich hab nur schlaf und nerventee


----------



## Lillyan (23. Februar 2010)

Wir entfernen Dinge nicht, weil sie uns persönlich stören, sondern weil sie in dem Forum nichts zu suchen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man mag es kaum glauben, aber unser persönlicher Geschmack spielt da weit weniger eine Rolle als so mancher glaubt.


----------



## Dini (23. Februar 2010)

Danke Lilly, weiblicher Durchblick ftw!!!!!!!111elfzig
hihi


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Februar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wir entfernen Dinge nicht, weil sie uns persönlich stören, sondern weil sie in dem Forum nichts zu suchen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab jetzt 4 Profilaufrufe mehr, net ablenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lillyan (23. Februar 2010)

Ich bin froh, wenn ich wenig Profilaufrufe hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich frag mich eh wer da mein Ansehen so abartig gepusht hat...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. Februar 2010)

Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Ykon (24. Februar 2010)

Juhu, zehn Minuten nach Mitternacht und die letzte Parabel ist gezeichnet.

Nacht zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (24. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Juhu, zehn Minuten nach Mitternacht und die letzte Parabel ist gezeichnet.
> 
> Nacht zusammen.


Gleichfalls gehe nun auch ins Bett gute nacht.


----------



## Ykon (24. Februar 2010)

Nabend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (24. Februar 2010)

Nabend zusammen


----------



## Nawato (24. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Februar 2010)

abend
und gleich nacht ;D


----------



## mookuh (24. Februar 2010)

abend


----------



## Edou (24. Februar 2010)

aloah


----------



## mookuh (24. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> aloah



yeah es lebt nohc jemand


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, wenn ich wenig Profilaufrufe hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na wer wohl? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann ja nur Kronas gewesen sein...


----------



## mookuh (24. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na wer wohl?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mich wundert immer noch wer Kronas ansehen gepusht hat :/


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> mich wundert immer noch wer Kronas ansehen gepusht hat :/



Das war Lilly!


----------



## mookuh (24. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das war Lilly!



das glaub ich jetzt ma nicht^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> das glaub ich jetzt ma nicht^^



Du kannst es ruhig glauben!


----------



## Kronas (24. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das war Lilly!


öh, ja, natürlich :>


----------



## mookuh (24. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kannst es ruhig glauben!



160?! Man kann doch pro tag bloss 50 mal oder?


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> 160?! Man kann doch pro tag bloss 50 mal oder?


k.A


----------



## Rexo (24. Februar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen _


----------



## Kronas (24. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen _



REXO IST DA!


----------



## mookuh (24. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen _



abeend


----------



## Edou (24. Februar 2010)

langweilig -.-


----------



## Petersburg (24. Februar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> langweilig -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

rofl ansehen pushen^^

wasn shice

wobei razyl wie wärs 17k postitiven ruf?


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Februar 2010)

Namd!


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

nabend!


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Februar 2010)

Kopfschmerzen inc...


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wobei razyl wie wärs 17k postitiven ruf?



Was soll ich damit? oO


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was soll ich damit? oO



alle anderen pwnen!


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> alle anderen pwnen!



Wahnsinn...
ist ja richtig toll :X


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahnsinn...
> ist ja richtig toll :X



jo :3


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo :3



*LoD tret*
Geh lieber schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> *LoD tret*
> Geh lieber schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



k chef muss morgen wieder arbeiten wird wohl besser sein

also leute haut rein gn8!


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Februar 2010)

OMFG! Oldschool Cylonen Jäger und Centurionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (25. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend, schleiche mich hier nur kurz rein um euch einen epischen, aktuellen Thread zu präsentieren:

Epic Thread

Das wars dann auch von mir! Euch noch nen schönen Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (25. Februar 2010)

Angenehm abend euch allen bin mal sleepen.


----------



## Ykon (25. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen. :>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Februar 2010)

N'abend zusammen


----------



## Dini (25. Februar 2010)

Hi ho, ihr Schwärmer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Februar 2010)

Heute Abend der Live-Test: Wie gut vertragen sich Bier und Zahnschmerztabletten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (25. Februar 2010)

> *Skatero* hat den Chat verlassen   *Lachmann* hat den Chat verlassen   *Jigsaw* hat den Chat verlassen



Allein, allein...
Allein, allein...

:<


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Allein, allein...
> Allein, allein...
> 
> :<



ich bin doch hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (25. Februar 2010)

Nabend zusammen.


----------



## Dini (25. Februar 2010)

Quake, ne echt hübsche Sig haste da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (25. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin doch hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Juhu. <3


@ Humpelpumpel:

Wenn du nichts mehr schreibst, wissen wir bescheid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. Februar 2010)

Nabend



> Quake, ne echt hübsche Sig haste da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop. Selbstgemacht?


----------



## Razyl (25. Februar 2010)

Huhu Dini! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Juhu. <3



ykon <3

wie gehts dir heute so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (25. Februar 2010)

huhu Razyl! *dolle das fast der Arm abfällt winkt*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Februar 2010)

Dose leer, ich sitze noch. :>


----------



## Razyl (25. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> huhu Razyl! *dolle das fast der Arm abfällt winkt*



Oo
Dein armer Arm... *Arzt ruf*


----------



## Kronas (25. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oo
> Dein armer Arm... *Arzt ruf*



wenn sie stirbt, ich krieg die niere


----------



## Ykon (25. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ykon <3
> 
> wie gehts dir heute so?
> 
> ...



Ich lebe noch, also ganz gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbst? :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Dose leer, ich sitze noch. :>



giev bier!


Ykon schrieb:


> Ich lebe noch, also ganz gut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja,läuft


----------



## nemø (25. Februar 2010)

Tach die Damen.....


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Tach die Damen.....



das ist eine lüge!!1!


----------



## Dini (25. Februar 2010)

Son schnell stirbt ein Dini nicht und meine Niere gehört mir *funkel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (25. Februar 2010)

BEWEISE !!!!1111einself


----------



## Ykon (25. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> naja,läuft



Wenigstens musst du nicht die nächsten zwei Wochen Samstags zur Schule. :<
Wenn ich später dafür nicht wenigstens etwas wohlhabend werde, schick ich meine Kinder auf ne Hauptschule. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Son schnell stirbt ein Dini nicht und meine Niere gehört mir *funkel*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



charlie the unicorn wollte seine niere sicher auch behalten :O


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Februar 2010)

Nix da Lachi, alles mein Dosenbier. :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> BEWEISE !!!!1111einself



ich post kein bild von meinem penis 0o


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wenigstens musst du nicht die nächsten zwei Wochen Samstags zur Schule. :<
> Wenn ich später dafür nicht wenigstens etwas wohlhabend werde, schick ich meine Kinder auf ne Hauptschule.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gute idee :O xD


Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nix da Lachi, alles mein Dosenbier. :<



hey :<
du phöser du :<


----------



## Razyl (25. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Son schnell stirbt ein Dini nicht und meine Niere gehört mir *funkel*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dini ist standfest  
Da kann selbst ein Sturm kommen, sie bleibt fest stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw:
wann lassen wir endlich mal den Thread sterben? Der ist schon im Koma oO


----------



## Ykon (25. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nix da Lachi, alles mein Dosenbier. :<



Wofür sind die Schmerzmittel eigentlich genau? :>


----------



## Kronas (25. Februar 2010)

omfg das war grad episch
ich werfe einen gummiball auf den boden
er springt hoch in richtung tisch
AUF ne dose drauf 
dose rutscht ein stück nach hinten 
ball fliegt wieder zurück


----------



## nemø (25. Februar 2010)

Ich auch nicht......

Wer hat mehr Englisch-skill als Ich ?
Einmal bitte auf Korrektheit checken






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AdsbiqdNWQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



With violence we went on board
hung up the old man instantly
we´ve thrown his 3 sons into the ocean
and had a go on their wifes

After 40 days we went to bottom of every barrel
fear and hunger, bad dreams, went over to blind hate
with the rats, our brothers, we fought for the rest
and the mom of all rats her the pest in her fur

and rain keeps falling,
like never before
the water is up to our throats 
and gets higher the hole time

yesterday we bake a dog 
Tomorrow it will be iguana
our eyes are red 
of the murderous frenzy and the subtil delusion
fir wood , 300 cubit 
no direction and no aim
every new day is a day to much for us

and rain keeps falling,
like never before
the water is up to our throats 
and gets higher the hole time

Noahs dove is not coming back anytime
no rock looms out of the water
sooa an empty ship will divide the wafes
the last one switchs off the lights

and rain keeps falling,
like never before
the water is up to our throats 
and gets higher the hole time





Mit Gewalt sind wir an Bord gegangen 
haben den alten Mann gleich aufgehangen 
seine drei Sohne warfen wir ins Meer 
und fielen uber ihre Frauen her 

schon nach 40 Tagen waren 
wir am Grund von jedem Fass 
Angst und Hunger schlechte Traume 
schlugen um in blanken Hass 
mit den Ratten, unsern Brudern 
streiten wir uns um den Rest 
und die Mutter aller Ratten 
trug in ihrem Fell die Pest 

und der Regen fallt 
so wie nie vorher 
das Wasser steigt uns bis zum Hals 
und steigt immer mehr 

gestern einen Hund gebraten 
morgen einen Leguan 
unsre Augen sind so rot 
vom Blutrausch und vom Fieberwahn 
Tannenholz, 300 Ellen 
keine Richtung und kein Ziel 
jeder neue Tag ist uns ein Tag zuviel 

und der Regen fallt ... 

Und Noahs Taube kehrt nicht wieder 
kein Fels ragt aus dem Meer heraus 
bald teilt ein leeres Schiff die Wogen 
der Letzte macht die Lichter aus 

und der Regen fallt ...


----------



## mookuh (25. Februar 2010)

abend


----------



## Rexo (25. Februar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P20v3oJGK1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Februar 2010)

Ich war am Dienstag ohne Schmerzen beim Zahnarzt (Kontrolltermin), heute, 2 Tage nach dem Termin, tut mir ein Zahnweh und bei anderen ist die Füllung rausgebrochen.
Darum schluck ich jetzt Tabletten, grad kein bock nochmal zum Arzt zu laufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (25. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> omfg das war grad episch
> ich werfe einen gummiball auf den boden
> er springt hoch in richtung tisch
> AUF ne dose drauf
> ...



Das ist genau so episch, wie meine Unterwäsche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Das ist genau so episch, wie meine Unterwäsche.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast gummibälle in deiner unterhose? :>


----------



## Dini (25. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> charlie the unicorn wollte seine niere sicher auch behalten :O


Chaaaarlie, du siehst traurig aus, deine Kulleraugen starren geradeaus! *sing*


----------



## Rexo (25. Februar 2010)

_Kronas du bis so lustig wie Oliver Pocher-.-_


----------



## Kronas (25. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Chaaaarlie, du siehst traurig aus, deine Kulleraugen starren geradeaus! *sing*



charlie halt dich an unseren zungen fest!


----------



## Ykon (25. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich war am Dienstag ohne Schmerzen beim Zahnarzt (Kontrolltermin), heute, 2 Tage nach dem Termin, tut mir ein Zahnweh und bei anderen ist die Füllung rausgebrochen.
> Darum schluck ich jetzt Tabletten, grad kein bock nochmal zum Arzt zu laufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deswegen geh ich NIE zu Kontrollterminen. *g*



Kronas schrieb:


> du hast gummibälle in deiner unterhose? :>



Man könnte es so nennen. ;>


----------



## nemø (25. Februar 2010)

Aber der s nicht lustig !


----------



## Rexo (25. Februar 2010)

_Darf man eigentlich das neue Blacky Video Posten ohne banne zu bekommen ??_


----------



## Kronas (25. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Darf man eigentlich das neue Blacky Video Posten ohne banne zu bekommen ??_


probieren geht über studieren :>


----------



## QuakeFour (25. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kronas du bis so lustig wie Oliver Pocher_


also gar nicht?^^


----------



## Rexo (25. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Aber der s nicht lustig !



_Das wahr sakasmus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## mookuh (25. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> du hast gummibälle in deiner unterhose? :>



wer hat das nicht?


----------



## Dini (25. Februar 2010)

Wenn es schon eine Nachfrage wert ist, dann lass es^^


----------



## Rexo (25. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> also gar nicht?^^


_Richtig :<_


----------



## Kronas (25. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Wenn es schon eine Nachfrage wert ist, dann lass es^^



du kennst das neue noch nicht? :O
du wohnst doch hinter der welt! :O


----------



## mookuh (25. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> du wohnst doch hinter der welt! :O



sagt der aus dem neben-neben-neben-nebenkaff von münster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> sagt der aus dem neben-neben-neben-nebenkaff von münster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir haben 4k internet!^^


----------



## Rexo (25. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Wenn es schon eine Nachfrage wert ist, dann lass es^^


_
OK will keine verwarnung riskieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dan was anderes ich find die Decimal Brtohers so epic
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xf6QJY4_2Yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=86QE-USG2vA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qeAb8d58d0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fu3yg_GiOMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_
Edit:When Annotations Go Bad muss man auf Youtube selber angucken da man die Annotations so nich sieht _


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Februar 2010)

Aber er hat recht, wer nicht auf dem neusten True Blacky Stand ist, ist nicht normal. :<


----------



## nemø (25. Februar 2010)

Feedback auf Lyricübersetzung !!!!

Nichts gegen Kaffs auch die haben Charme und man kann gechillt zocken, seit die welt mit kabeln versorgt wurde ^^


----------



## Dini (25. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Aber er hat recht, wer nicht auf dem neusten True Blacky Stand ist, ist nicht normal. :<


Normal?
NORMAL?

Ich bin sicher nicht normal! *lach*


----------



## mookuh (25. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> wir haben 4k internet!^^



wie viel seelen beherbergt dein dorf?


----------



## Kronas (25. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> *lach*



lachmann, ich hab lachfrau gefunden! *schenkelklopf*


...der war flach


----------



## Razyl (25. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Aber er hat recht, wer nicht auf dem neusten True Blacky Stand ist, ist nicht normal. :<



Kein Mensch ist normal. Jeder sieht "normal" anders, wodurch es völlig unmöglich ist, dass jemand "normal" wirkt auf alle Menschen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Februar 2010)

Naja, auf der einen Seite auch gut so Dini, normal ist ja auch langweilig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> wie viel seelen beherbergt dein dorf?



geschätzt 100 bei einer bevölkerungsdichte von 100/km²


----------



## mookuh (25. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> lachmann, ich hab lachfrau gefunden! *schenkelklopf*
> 
> 
> ...der war flach



wo ist lachkind?



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> normal ist ja auch langweilig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## nemø (25. Februar 2010)

Lol euer dorf ist nur n quadratkilometer groß


----------



## Kronas (25. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Lol euer dorf ist nur n quadratkilometer groß



er hat den witz des posts erkannt! huldigt den weisen nemø!


----------



## Rexo (25. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y2g5GpUMhrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_Mir is Langweilig _


----------



## nemø (25. Februar 2010)

Wie heißt diese eine *korpulente* dame in Goth, die so verückt guckt udn die gummibären und die glücksbärchsi und so gesungen hat, also gecovert, ich habs vergessen

hat sich, Carsta heißt se


----------



## Rexo (25. Februar 2010)

_Wer ause rmit findet die Aussenseiter noch Grenz Debil??_


----------



## Kronas (25. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wer ause rmit findet die Aussenseiter noch Grenz Debil??_



die sind cool :<


----------



## nemø (25. Februar 2010)

Ja, außenseiter sind lustig, haben n bischen qualität verloren, herman oder so ist n thenma, dass ich persönlcih aus entsprechender erfahrung nicht so doll finde, aber sind schon cool


----------



## Rexo (25. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> die sind cool :<


_
Nein sind sie nicht -.- frage mich gerade wie zum teufle haben sie Kaddi uberedet mit zu spielen_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9gEY-dWFhJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Februar 2010)

Was für Außenseiter?


----------



## Rexo (25. Februar 2010)

_Das find ich z.b n bissel witziger aber Coldmirror hat an witz verloren _




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9eFxxPBbdF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (25. Februar 2010)

So letzter Eintrag hier von mir

Macht's gut Ihr Nachtschwärmer!
Gab echt ein paar nette user hier, was hier aber derzeit läuft ist nun nicht mehr mein Ding.

ciao


----------



## mookuh (25. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> die sind cool :<



dein niveau


----------



## mookuh (25. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> So letzter Eintrag hier von mir
> 
> Macht's gut Ihr Nachtschwärmer!
> Gab echt ein paar nette user hier, was hier aber derzeit läuft ist nun nicht mehr mein Ding.
> ...



bye


----------



## Rexo (25. Februar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> dein niveau


_
Das Gerade zu Unterirdisch is _


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> So letzter Eintrag hier von mir
> 
> Macht's gut Ihr Nachtschwärmer!
> Gab echt ein paar nette user hier, was hier aber derzeit läuft ist nun nicht mehr mein Ding.
> ...



Kenn ich nüch :O.
Un was soll das bringen? (was in deiner Sig steht)?


----------



## Kronas (25. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> So letzter Eintrag hier von mir
> 
> Macht's gut Ihr Nachtschwärmer!
> Gab echt ein paar nette user hier, was hier aber derzeit läuft ist nun nicht mehr mein Ding.
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ltB00a70FE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (25. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JVCEsywjuKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_Geh wge mit deinen Teletubies_


----------



## Kronas (25. Februar 2010)

btw grushdaks signatur failed, zu zeiten der nsdap gabs noch kein internet, wenn schon npd link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Februar 2010)

Macht mal Grushdaks Sig weg. Die beleidigt mich als Linken sehr. Er missbraucht den Begriff der Meinungsfreiheit...


----------



## Thoor (25. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Macht mal Grushdaks Sig weg. Die beleidigt mich als Linken sehr. Er missbraucht den Begriff der Meinungsfreiheit...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds ja toll wenn rechte Spastensignautren Verboten werden, aber linke Propaganda bitte ebenso, thx!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Februar 2010)

Wo zur Hölle siehst du hier linke Propaganda? :>


----------



## Thoor (25. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wo zur Hölle siehst du hier linke Propaganda? :>



Deine Signatur ist btw ziemlich links... ich mach mir dann mal ein Banner mit "Stop linke gesindel demos die eh nur in krawalle ausarten" :>


----------



## Noxiel (25. Februar 2010)

Nein, Grushdak will das Forum verlassen...ach, das ist mir zu doof. Dafür bin ich zu alt um mich auf sowas einzulassen. *abwinkt und aus dem Thread trottet*


----------



## Dini (25. Februar 2010)

Och Leute, gehts noch?
Ich beschall euch gleich mit "ein bisschen Frieden"


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Februar 2010)

1. Von mir aus, ich mag das Lied.
2. Wir streiten nicht, wir diskutieren angeregt.


----------



## Thoor (25. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Och Leute, gehts noch?
> Ich beschall euch gleich mit "ein bisschen Frieden"



erzwungener frieden ist so schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fast wie in china oder russland, jeder ist glücklich, wenn ers nicht ist wird er glücklich gezwungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Och Leute, gehts noch?
> Ich beschall euch gleich mit "ein bisschen Frieden"



ein bisschen frieden, ein bisschen sonne *sing*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lVdxwDT2ohY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Och Leute, gehts noch?
> Ich beschall euch gleich mit "ein bisschen Frieden"



Ich halte mich dezent aus solchen Diskussionen raus :>.
Ich geh von der Herdplatte runter, wenns zu heiß wird. Ja, ich will Jesus werden. Ich arbeite schon auf dem Wasser laufen :>.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Februar 2010)

Juhu, wir denken in Schubladen und sagen das alle die gegen Naziaufmärsche sind Steineschmeißer sind und Autos anzünden!


----------



## Thoor (25. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_PhMLeAGOk

links ist ja soooo friedlich :x

na ja was solls, ich find beides kacke und jetz b2t

ich zieh mir jetzt bad boys 2 rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich halte mich dezent aus solchen Diskussionen raus :>.
> Ich geh von der Herdplatte runter, wenns zu heiß wird. Ja, ich will Jesus werden. Ich arbeite schon auf dem Wasser laufen :>.



war das jetzt blasphemie? wenn du jesus werden willst, setzt das vorraus, dass es mal einen gab 
aber wenn du der werden willst, was ja laut bibel und dem ganzen müll nicht sein sollte, ist das doch blasphemie :O

egal, wenn ja, internet high five!


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Februar 2010)

Beide Gruppen sind eine unerwünschte Anhäufung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vereinigte Terraner vorraus!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Juhu, wir denken in Schubladen und sagen das alle die gegen Naziaufmärsche sind Steineschmeißer sind und Autos anzünden!



Kann ich nur so unterschreiben!


----------



## Dini (25. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> erzwungener frieden ist so schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich weiß nicht ob ich mich nun geschmeichelt fühln soll... dass du mir gleich, obwohl du mich gar nicht kennst so viel Macht zutraust *schmunzel*
Oh, oder ist es wegen der grünen Schrift?
Mir egal, ich bin friedliebend *Blümchen streu*


----------



## Thoor (25. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Juhu, wir denken in Schubladen und sagen das alle die gegen Naziaufmärsche sind Steineschmeißer sind und Autos anzünden!



Juhu wir denken in Schubladen und sagen das alle die eine andere Meinung haben die einem nicht passt rechtsextremes Pack ist das nix besseres zu tun hat als Ausländer zu verprügeln und Asylantenheime anzuzünden... Das ist btw genau gleich diskriminierend.

@Dini: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcraTvN5V3o , ich hab eig die Szene gesucht wo Homer der Polizei Blumen in die Gewehre steckt :x


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Juhu wir denken in Schubladen und sagen das alle die eine andere Meinung haben die einem nicht passt rechtsextremes Pack ist das nix besseres zu tun hat als Ausländer zu verprügeln und Asylantenheime anzuzünden... Das ist btw genau gleich diskriminierend.



-.-
Dazu sag ich nix.
Deine Sig ist auch bedenklich, weil hier politische Ansichten eig. nichts zu suchen haben.
Aber obwohl. Wenn du mit linksextremen Faschismus Stalin meinst ist es sehr gut :X.


----------



## Thoor (25. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> -.-
> Dazu sag ich nix.
> Deine Sig ist auch bedenklich, weil hier politische Ansichten eig. nichts zu suchen haben.



Ich sag nur nein zu Extremismus, ist es heutzutage nicht nur mehr "uncool" nicht einer extremen Richtung anzugehören sondern auch verboten?


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> -.-
> Dazu sag ich nix.
> Deine Sig ist auch bedenklich, weil hier politische Ansichten eig. nichts zu suchen haben.



Frage: Warum ist seine Sig bedenklich und Humpelpumpels nicht?


----------



## Dini (25. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie erinnert mich das an Hagen Rether, sehr gut der Mann^^

Kennt den hier wer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (25. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Frage: Warum ist seine Sig bedenklich und Humpelpumpels nicht?



Willste wirklich wissen? Weil heutzutage alles was nicht Links ist automatisch gleich rechtsextrem ist :> Ich glaube das kannste nichtmal abstreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich das an Hagen Rether, sehr gut der Mann^^
> 
> Kennt den hier wer?
> 
> ...



Jap, schon mal gehört^^.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5k5LbtS4SXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Februar 2010)

Und wo hab ich jetzt behauptet das du oder sonst irgendwer rechtsextrem ist? Ich find btw Linksextremisums genauso Assi, aber ich find es schön, das du mich, wahrscheinlich wegen der Frisur gleich mal zu den Steinchenschmeißern schiebst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dreseden am 13.02 war übrigens das beste Beispiel das auch die bösen Steinchenschmeißer lieb sein können, da haben nur am Rand ein paar Honks Krawall gemacht und sonst haben die netten grünen Jungs und das braune Pack zugeschlagen.


----------



## Noxiel (25. Februar 2010)

Also Thoors Signatur finde ich am sympathischsten.


----------



## QuakeFour (25. Februar 2010)

jemand nen plan wo ich ein bessere signatur von one piece bekomm als meine eigene? bzw eine große auswahl habe.


----------



## Thoor (25. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Und wo hab ich jetzt behauptet das du oder sonst irgendwer rechtsextrem ist? Ich find btw Linksextremisums genauso Assi, aber ich find es schön, das du mich, wahrscheinlich wegen der Frisur gleich mal zu den Steinchenschmeißern schiebst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



weisst du, ich mag deine Frisur, gefällt mir halt, doch du musst halt damit rechnen irgendwo dazugezählt zu werden, wenn ich jetzt n profilbild mit glatze und ner Lonsdaile jacke hätte würden 90% der leute mich wohl als ausländerklopper abstempeln :/

Btw: kennt sich wer mit zwergkrallenfröschen aus? :x

@quake: mach sie doch einfach selber


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Willste wirklich wissen? Weil heutzutage alles was nicht Links ist automatisch gleich rechtsextrem ist :> Ich glaube das kannste nichtmal abstreiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sag dazu nichts. Es wäre sehr beleidigend.


----------



## Thoor (25. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich sag dazu nichts. Es wäre sehr beleidigend.


Anarchie ist ja sowas tolles was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das hatten wir von dir aber schon^^ und jetzt mal weg von dem Poltik gequatsche...

wer hat heute geburtstag? :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Anarchie ist ja sowas tolles was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hör auf mit deinem Schwarz-Weiß denken und dem krankhaften Linkenhass. Danke.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich sag dazu nichts. Es wäre sehr beleidigend.



Weißt du das das keine Überraschung ist, dass dir ausschließlich Beleidigungen einfallen? ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Weißt du das das keine Überraschung ist, dass dir ausschließlich Beleidigungen einfallen? ^^



Einfach ruhuig sein. Ich stell mich auf den Kopf und zähle bis 10000000. Dann bin ich net mehr Aggro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Einfach ruhuig sein. Ich stell mich auf den Kopf und zähle bis 10000000. Dann bin ich net mehr Aggro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann bis morgen im Nachtschwärmer, sofern du dich nicht verzählst dauert das ne Weile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich bin nicht ruhig... nein nein...


----------



## Thoor (25. Februar 2010)

ahja, ich hab also nen linken hass... ja ich hab nen hass auf linksextreme weil 90% davon einfach nur ein heuchlerisches pack ist und über diskriminierung, intoleranz und inakzeptanz wettert, dabei sind sie einfach keinen deut besser, keine andere meinung wird toleriert, was nicht passt wird passend gemacht, ganz toll wirklich.... lustig ist auch wie ich (den du wohl als rechten abstempelst) mich benehmen kann und nicht gleich mit beleidigungen ankommen muss

ich möcht hier bevor ich ins bett gehe noch klarstellen das ich rechtsextremes, braunes pack genauso hasse, ich hasse alle arten von extremismus, links, rechts, taliban, usa, china.... das problem bei extremismus ist einfach das du nur noch einen tunnelblick aufsetzt und nix anderes mehr siehst oder akzeptierst... darum pass ich wohl in keines eure "schemen" rein und darauf werte freunde bin ich äusserst stolz... 

gute nacht allerseits :>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Heute Abend der Live-Test: Wie gut vertragen sich Bier und Zahnschmerztabletten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bier No.2 auch leer, ich lebe noch und geh jetzt pennen, nacht zusammen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Februar 2010)

ASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL of this thread...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: I've killed the thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (26. Februar 2010)

Guten Nacht Leute ich geh ins Bettchen.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Februar 2010)

hiho^^ gute nacht von der berühmten SUGARHILL GANG
Hier klicken um guten Sound zu hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachti hab euch lieb^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. Februar 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Ykon (26. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend.



Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie geht's deinen Beißern? *g*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. Februar 2010)

Tun immer noch weh, evlt. geh ich nächste Woche doch nochmal zum dem Schlächter der sich Zahnarzt nennt...


----------



## Ykon (26. Februar 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Tun immer noch weh, evlt. geh ich nächste Woche doch nochmal zum dem Schlächter der sich Zahnarzt nennt...



Ich würd mir dann an deiner Stelle einen neuen Schlächter suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. Februar 2010)

hallo,und Gute nacht!
Bis ~ Morgen  see ya or not or doch or not egal,see ya


----------



## mookuh (27. Februar 2010)

Morgn
noch wer da?


----------



## Rexo (27. Februar 2010)

_OK das is nicht gut

Wir haben nicht ma eine einzige seite geschaft-.-

Nur n parr Posts man Buffed is im Arsch-.-_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E4GhMYxE2Lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kargaro (27. Februar 2010)

Manche Leute haben an einem Freitagabend halt besseres zu tun, als in einem Forum rumzuspammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn das bei dir nicht der Fall ist, solltest du dein Leben vielleicht nochmal überdenken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Februar 2010)

ahoi


----------



## dragon1 (27. Februar 2010)

abend


----------



## Arosk (27. Februar 2010)

ich hab noch 2 tage zu leben.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich hab noch 2 tage zu leben.



pwned


----------



## Arosk (27. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich hab noch 2 tage zu leben.



wasn los?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. Februar 2010)

Abend.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ahahah xDD
genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Februar 2010)

_Sie Crasht seine Xbox und er ihren Laptop xD 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=lBzzZvD-wYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=4S_p0HDtw9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## mookuh (27. Februar 2010)

abend


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (27. Februar 2010)

Abend :>


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend 
ME 2 zum vierten mal fast durch \o/


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2010)

So,wie ich sehe seid ihr alle an einem Samstagabend in nem Gamerforum unterwegs (Ok,ich bin da keine Ausnahme)
Dann könnt ihr genausogut auch das hier spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Und Jigsaw hat Unrecht,das Lied ist einfach nur geil und past prima zu dem Regenbogeneinhorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> So,wie ich sehe seid ihr alle an einem Samstagabend in nem Gamerforum unterwegs (Ok,ich bin da keine Ausnahme)
> Dann könnt ihr genausogut auch das hier spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mag keine Flashspielchen


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2010)

Das ist das GAME OF THE YEAR! Wieso ist das eig. noch nicht in deinem Blog?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (27. Februar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Das ist das GAME OF THE YEAR! Wieso ist das eig. noch nicht in deinem Blog?



Wegen dem sch*** Lied? xD
Ne aber das Game is ganz witzig.


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Das ist das GAME OF THE YEAR! Wieso ist das eig. noch nicht in deinem Blog?


Weil mein Blog derzeit auf Stillstand steht.



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wegen dem sch*** Lied? xD
> Ne aber das Game is ganz witzig.



Das Lied ist doch toll oO

Btw:
Großer Mass Effect 2 Test!


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2010)

ich empfehle einen Besuch auf /v/ ,dort wird dir einiges klar werden ;D
Btw,neuer rekord!


----------



## ShadowLuffy (27. Februar 2010)

gerade mit Paint.Net Signaturen am basteln wie gefällt euch die neue? ^^


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2010)

Das kommt ganz darauf an ob du das Bild gezeichnet hast...


----------



## ShadowLuffy (27. Februar 2010)

Nein habe ich nicht.


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2010)

Ach,dann haste es ja nur verzerrt.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Februar 2010)

bleach gucken <3




morgen ins krankenhaus >.<


----------



## ShadowLuffy (27. Februar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Ach,dann haste es ja nur verzerrt.




genau hinsehen ist schon nen unterschied aber probier auch erst seid heute Paint.Net von daher wird noch. ^^


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2010)

Ich seh nen Unterschied,nur ist der größte Unterschied der,dass du sie von 4:3 auf 16:9 [1] verzerrt hast und das sieht nich jut aus.


[1] Daten frei erfunden


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2010)

Was treibt eigentlich den Chopi wieder in den Thread? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (27. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was treibt eigentlich den Chopi wieder in den Thread?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mach Werbung für den Thread im Forenspielunterforum :3


----------



## Ykon (27. Februar 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich mach Werbung für den Thread im Forenspielunterforum :3



hab 32k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das ein Screen wert?


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2010)

Ich hab Chopi gepwned \o/


----------



## Ykon (27. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab Chopi gepwned \o/



Ach, hier auch fast vergessen. :>

Hab dich gepwned. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Februar 2010)

_Yay Dogma <3_


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Yay Dogma <3_



Was für ein Ding? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was für ein Ding?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pro7
guter film
:>


----------



## Rexo (27. Februar 2010)

_Es is nich nur ein Film es is eine Offenbarung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c3zEraHgfO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShadowLuffy (27. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Es is nich nur ein Film es is eine Offenbarung_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kenn den Film^^ ist schon witzig.


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> pro7
> guter film
> :>



Keine Lust den Fernseher einzuschalten.


----------



## ShadowLuffy (27. Februar 2010)

Ich gehe schlaffen Angenehm Nabend euch. ^^


----------



## Arosk (27. Februar 2010)

Kennt sich hier jemand mit GTA:SA aus? <.<


----------



## Ykon (27. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kennt sich hier jemand mit GTA:SA aus? <.<



Ist zwar lange her, aber ich hatte es drei mal durch. :>


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kennt sich hier jemand mit dem schlechtesten GTA aus? <.<



Zum Teil...


----------



## Arosk (28. Februar 2010)

Es geht ums tauchen... egal ob ich gerade nach unten tauche, ich werde innerhalb von null komma nichts wieder nach oben gedrückt... deswegen ist die Tauch-Mission da aktuell für mich auch unmöglich weil ich dauernd ertrinke <.<


----------



## Ykon (28. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Es geht ums tauchen... egal ob ich gerade nach unten tauche, ich werde innerhalb von null komma nichts wieder nach oben gedrückt... deswegen ist die Tauch-Mission da aktuell für mich auch unmöglich weil ich dauernd ertrinke <.<



Pc oder Konsole?
Ach, ist auch egal. Sollte vom Prinzip her gleich sein. Also es gab eine "tauchen" Taste, richtig? Dazu musste man die "Sprinttaste" drücken und dann sollte das eigentlich klappen.

Edit: Also tauchen und DANN sprinten bzw. gleichzeitig, weiß nicht mehr genau.


----------



## Arosk (28. Februar 2010)

Soweit bin ich auch schon... klar... Mit Maustaste 1 tauch ich unter und mit Sprint Taste schwimm ich unter Wasser... das Problem ist nur selbst wenn ich 90° nach unten Schwimm, tauch ich vom Auftrieb wieder auf.


----------



## Ykon (28. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Soweit bin ich auch schon... klar... Mit Maustaste 1 tauch ich unter und mit Sprint Taste schwimm ich unter Wasser... das Problem ist nur selbst wenn ich 90° nach unten Schwimm, tauch ich vom Auftrieb wieder auf.



Konntest du tauschen nicht auch irgendwie "skillen"? Also quasi wie in WoW, wenn du die ganze Zeit rumtauchst, dein "Tauchskill" steigt und du besser tauchen kannst? Und du brauchst auch einen bestimmten Tauchskill für die Mission, richtig?


----------



## Arosk (28. Februar 2010)

Dadurch kann man nur das Lungenvolumen verbessern... Naja hab jetzt kleinen Workarround gefunden... hab mit Snipe ein Schiff leergeschossen, geschnappt, darüber die Leute auf den anderen Booten umgelegt, ging ganz einfach ^^


----------



## Arosk (28. Februar 2010)

Ist es eigentlich normal oder ein Bug das wenn man gegen Kartons sprint, stirbt?


----------



## Ykon (28. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal oder ein Bug das wenn man gegen Kartons sprint, stirbt?



Eigentlich nicht? Naja, hatte es auch früher auf der Konsole gespielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin jedenfalls jetzt schlafen. Gute Nacht zusammen. :>


----------



## Kronas (28. Februar 2010)

jojojo meine homies! :O


----------



## nemø (28. Februar 2010)

Tag ....naja...nacht...Hallo


----------



## Rexo (28. Februar 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## nemø (28. Februar 2010)

Rexo, na


----------



## ShadowLuffy (28. Februar 2010)

Nabend leute alles fit?


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2010)

*Auf ShadowLuffys Signatur schau*
OMG


----------



## Kronas (28. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Auf ShadowLuffys Signatur schau*
> OMG



*nawato anruf*


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> *nawato anruf*



xD
Es bleibt wohl nur noch die Frage: Ist die SIgnatur überhaupt so erlaubt? oO


----------



## ShadowLuffy (28. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Auf ShadowLuffys Signatur schau*
> OMG



nichts gegen die Signatur man sieht nicht zu viel. ^^


----------



## Crackmack (28. Februar 2010)

Hi my friends

any one wanna buy camels?


----------



## Ykon (28. Februar 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Hi my friends
> 
> any one wanna buy camels?



Hau matsch?


----------



## ShadowLuffy (28. Februar 2010)

Ich bin schlaffen angenehm Nabend euch.


----------



## Edou (1. März 2010)

hiho


----------



## Rexo (1. März 2010)

_Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kanne man iwo gucken welche beitrage von einem bewertet wurden _


----------



## ShadowLuffy (1. März 2010)

Nabend zusammen.


----------



## Edou (1. März 2010)

ach ey,hier is auch nixmehr los......


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2010)

Rest In Peace
Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Noxiel (1. März 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht was ich von der Sig halten soll....hm hm hm


----------



## Kronas (1. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was ich von der Sig halten soll....hm hm hm



die signatur zeigt große talente :>


----------



## Noxiel (1. März 2010)

Naja "großes" zeigt sie in der Tat.... hachje.


----------



## ShadowLuffy (1. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Naja "großes" zeigt sie in der Tat.... hachje.




Gnade Noxiel bitte. ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bBtraLPivOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (1. März 2010)

Ich hab nix gesehen, schließlich ist alles züchtig unter Stoff versteckt und den Gesichtsausdruck kann man wohl schlecht als ....ab 18 bezeichnen.


----------



## ShadowLuffy (1. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gesehen, schließlich ist alles züchtig unter Stoff versteckt und den Gesichtsausdruck kann man wohl schlecht als ....ab 18 bezeichnen.



gut, dann passt es ja.  ( Noxiel den Bündel 50 Euro scheine gibt ) ^^


----------



## Rexo (1. März 2010)

_Ich find die dinger einfach genial xD 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=hRVDcu25KrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=qrs7LnmdNy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=wwaChB03Icg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## ShadowLuffy (2. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich find die dinger einfach genial xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sind auch genial ^^


----------



## Rexo (2. März 2010)

_LANGWEILIG!!!

_


----------



## Rexo (2. März 2010)

_Das wollte ich schon immer mal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**den Nachtschwarmer abschliesst**

Verschwindet hier gibt es nix mehr zu sehen bis 21 Uhr _


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FMEe7JqBgvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tabuno (2. März 2010)

*den thread nach nem gefühlten jahr mal wieder öffne* :>


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (2. März 2010)

miau


----------



## Kronas (2. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat ein freund, dem langweilig ist gemacht xD


----------



## Tabuno (2. März 2010)

tja was aus langeweile alles so entstehen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (2. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> hat ein freund, dem langweilig ist gemacht xD



Sieht richtig gut aus. 

Nabend btw.


----------



## Tabuno (2. März 2010)

was soll eigentlich dieses bubble universe?


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> was soll eigentlich dieses bubble universe?



Was soll damit sein?


----------



## Tabuno (2. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was soll damit sein?


ja was is das fürn komischer müll?


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja was is das fürn komischer müll?



Lesen bildet.


----------



## Tabuno (2. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lesen bildet.


das hängt einfach bei den buffed shows rum da steht nichts zu


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das hängt einfach bei den buffed shows rum da steht nichts zu



Hauptseite schauen, da gibts ne groooooße News dazu. Und dann gibt es ncoh Google


----------



## Tabuno (2. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hauptseite schauen, da gibts ne groooooße News dazu. Und dann gibt es ncoh Google


ah ich seh grad, trotzdem unsinnig das das da so rumhängt.


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ah ich seh grad, trotzdem unsinnig das das da so rumhängt.



Nö, schöne Reportage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, schöne Reportage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab nie behauptet das sie schlecht sei, ich find sie leider aber wenig informativ.


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hab nie behauptet das sie schlecht sei, ich find sie leider aber wenig informativ.



Sie ist sogar sehr informativ


----------



## Tabuno (2. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie ist sogar sehr informativ


alles was da drin vor kommt ist mir mehr oder weniger nicht neu.


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> alles was da drin vor kommt ist mir mehr oder weniger nicht neu.



Das nicht, aber es bleibt dennoch recht informativ, zudem sich die Reportage mal abhebt von den ganzen Quatsch im sonstigen deutschen Fernsehen...


----------



## Tabuno (2. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber es bleibt dennoch recht informativ, zudem sich die Reportage mal abhebt von den ganzen Quatsch im sonstigen deutschen Fernsehen...


naja da hast du wohl recht, man ich muss noch soviele buffedshows nachholen, eine woche nicht da zu sein ist schon schlimm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja bin mal off, gn8.


----------



## Petersburg (2. März 2010)

Aloha... 


&#8364;: Nachtschwärmer Seite 6500 Ich war dabei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (2. März 2010)

Nie wieder Abends Hausaufgaben machen....
Nie, nie wieder...


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Nie wieder Abends Hausaufgaben machen....
> Nie, nie wieder...



Sag ich auch immer, aber gelingen tut es mir nie.


----------



## Ykon (2. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sag ich auch immer, aber gelingen tut es mir nie.



Ich freu mich aufs Studium, dann darf ich sogar für etwas lernen, das mich interessiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nami-Chan (3. März 2010)

Guten Abend 
Good Evening


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2010)

Guuuuuuuuuuuuuten Abend


----------



## Lillyan (3. März 2010)

N*a*b*e*n*d*


----------



## Manoroth (3. März 2010)

abend^^


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> N*a*b*e*n*d*



Hat es einen Grund, dass ausgerechnet "a", "e" und "d" fett markiert sind?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. März 2010)

moin


----------



## dragon1 (3. März 2010)

ABEND LEUTE ihr wisst gar nicht wie froh ich bin hier zu schreiben <3


----------



## ShadowLuffy (3. März 2010)

Nabend zusammen


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. März 2010)

wieso @ dragön?


----------



## dragon1 (3. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wieso @ dragön?



endlich wieder daheim am pc ohne Hoellischer schmerzen <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> endlich wieder daheim am pc ohne Hoellischer schmerzen <3



gz!
dafür sitz ich hier und mein schädel explodiert gleich und ich glaub mein linkes nasenloch ist abgestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (3. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-bAN7Ts0xBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (3. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> glaub mein linkes nasenloch ist abgestorben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



will nicht wissen wie es DAZU gekommen ist xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> will nicht wissen wie es DAZU gekommen ist xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (3. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat es einen Grund, dass ausgerechnet "a", "e" und "d" fett markiert sind?


Nein, nic*h*t w*i*r*k*lich. Ich ver*s*tecke keine Geheimnachrichten*!*

Ein LOCH das abstirbt? Reife Leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> will nicht wissen wie es DAZU gekommen ist xD



Er schnupft zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein, nic*h*t w*i*r*k*lich. Ich ver*s*tecke keine Geheimnachrichten*!*


Hiks!
oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ein LOCH das abstirbt? Reife Leistung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



._.


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ._.



Das arme Loch...


----------



## Lillyan (3. März 2010)

Solang er keine Räume mit einem Vakuum füllt... :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Solang er keine Räume mit einem Vakuum füllt... :>



phöse gedanken du hast :<


yay .. jetzt schon zum 3 mal gekotzt


----------



## dragon1 (3. März 2010)

ich schau mir am sonntag mit freunden alice im wunderland 3d an xD   Allein schon wegen Johny Depp denk ich, dass es sich lohnt


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Solang er keine Räume mit einem Vakuum füllt... :>



Du kannst manchmal echt verletzend sein oO


----------



## dragon1 (3. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Solang er keine Räume mit einem Vakuum füllt... :>



mwhaha pwnd by Lillyan


ich wuerds so gern bei iBash reinstellen xD


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2010)

Laaangweilig *g*


----------



## ShadowLuffy (4. März 2010)

nichts los hier?^^


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

Gute nacht schlaft gut und angenehme Träume
Good night sleep well and pleasant dreams


----------



## Carcharoth (4. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Solang er keine Räume mit einem Vakuum füllt... :>



Man kann keinen Raum mit einem Vakuum füllen, da ein Vakuum per Definition leer ist... oO


----------



## Kargaro (4. März 2010)

Meine Katze hat gerade vor meinen Augen auf die Couch gepinkelt...  ich kann ein so hohes Maß an Frechheit einfach nicht fassen oO


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2010)

31 Min ohne Post...
Buffed goes bad :<


----------



## Kronas (4. März 2010)

*assassins creed 2 gegen die wand schleuder*


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2010)

Fassen wir mal zusammen:
Kamui_Shiro: weg
Dracun: weg
Minastirit: weg
Grüne Brille: weg
LordofDemons: weg
Lachmann: irgendwie auch weg
Manoroth: nur noch sehr selten da
Chopi: auch nur noch selten da 

Tja, was hält mich nun eigentlich noch hier? :<


----------



## Kronas (4. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fassen wir mal zusammen:
> Kamui_Shiro: weg
> Dracun: weg
> Minastirit: weg
> ...



schwerkraft


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> schwerkraft



Nicht wirklich...


----------



## Kronas (4. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich...



leichtkraft? :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fassen wir mal zusammen:
> Kamui_Shiro: weg
> Dracun: weg
> Minastirit: weg
> ...



Ich bin noch da :X.
Achja, oll geil:
Ich hab so 2 (in Worten: Zwei) Traubenzuckerwürfel in die Cola getan. Und danach hat die Cola voll scheiße geschmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Man war das cool.


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> leichtkraft? :>


-.- 
Idiot



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin noch da :X.



Das ist ja das Problem...


----------



## Ykon (4. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fassen wir mal zusammen:
> Kamui_Shiro: weg
> Dracun: weg
> Minastirit: weg
> ...



Ich bin doch noch da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich bin doch noch da.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist... irgendwie... nicht das wahre.


----------



## Edou (4. März 2010)

Nachtschwärmer tod...buffed...kein sinn mehr...nurnoch idioten im WoW forum(oke 90%)..-.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. März 2010)

Ok, wir sind immoment 4 Überlebende...machen wir das beste draus. Wie war euer Tag so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind ja schon mehr =)


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2010)

Nachtschwärmer tot, Gott & Die Welt tot, viele Forumsmitglieder tot (deren Accounts -.-), immer mehr Idioten hier...
dämliches Forum :<


----------



## Ykon (4. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, wir sind immoment 4 Überlebende...mahcne wir das beste draus. Wie war euer Tag so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lang!
VWL Klausur geschrieben.
Sonst nichts besonderes.

Bei dir?


Achja, Razyl... FU! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nachtschwärmer tot, Gott & Die Welt tot, viele Forumsmitglieder tot (deren Accounts -.-), immer mehr Idioten hier...
> dämliches Forum :<



japp....
@alko...überlebende...ich bin schon lange tot.....


----------



## dragon1 (4. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nachtschwärmer tot, Gott & Die Welt tot, viele Forumsmitglieder tot (deren Accounts -.-), immer mehr Idioten hier...
> dämliches Forum :<


die letzten 2 seiten haben meinen abend erheitert. Danke!


und gn8^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. März 2010)

Ja, eig normaler Tag. Bis auf wieder in FB und svz ein paar Fremdschämattacken... das übliche eben...


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Razyl... FU!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja, die Wahrheit tut manchmal weh... es gibt hier und da zwar ein paar Ausnahmen, aber das Gesamtbild...



dragon1 schrieb:


> die letzten 2 seiten haben meinen abend erheitert. Danke!



Du gehörst ... ach, hat ja eh keinen Sinn X)


----------



## Edou (4. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, eig normaler Tag. Bis auf wieder in FB und svz ein paar Fremdschämattacken... das übliche eben...



Dass einzige worauf ich mich freu is montag,endlich wieder auf beiden beinen stehen <3...sonst...-.-


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Dass einzige worauf ich mich freu is montag,endlich wieder auf beiden beinen stehen <3...sonst...-.-



Du hast gewissermaßen drei Beine *g*


----------



## &#40845;Nami (4. März 2010)

Guten Abend alles klar bei euch?
Good evening all clear with you?


----------



## Ykon (4. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, eig normaler Tag. Bis auf wieder in FB und svz ein paar Fremdschämattacken... das übliche eben...



Kennt man. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann/darf man sich eigentlich selber Impfen, wenn man den Impfstoff Zuhause hat?


----------



## Edou (4. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast gewissermaßen drei Beine *g*



auf dem 3ten steh ich aber nich-.- dass steht auf frauen.


----------



## Kargaro (4. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Minastirit: weg
> Grüne Brille: weg
> LordofDemons: weg


Warum sind diese 3 Personen weg/gegangen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Manoroth sieht man hin und wieder noch


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Kennt man.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, darfst du schon. Aber wenn du ein Fehler machst (was durchaus zu 99% passiert) wird die Krankenkasse wohl nicht deine körperlichen Schäden bezahlen. Und wenn du Drogen Spritzen willst: Tu es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (4. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja, darfst du schon. Aber wenn du ein Fehler machst (was durchaus zu 99% passiert) wird die Krankenkasse wohl nicht deine körperlichen Schäden bezahlen. Und wenn du Drogen Spritzen willst: Tu es nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sXe!!!! We r Better than you!! we can save you!!!


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Warum sind diese 3 Personen weg/gegangen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Minastirit: weg <--- k.A
Grüne Brille: weg <--- tut viel für sein RL (glaube ich)
LordofDemons: weg <---- hat kb mehr und differenzen mit verschiedenen Leuten....
naja, da werd ich wohl auch bald weg sein...


----------



## Ykon (4. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja, darfst du schon. Aber wenn du ein Fehler machst (was durchaus zu 99% passiert) wird die Krankenkasse wohl nicht deine körperlichen Schäden bezahlen. Und wenn du Drogen Spritzen willst: Tu es nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zählen Antigene von Hepatitis B auch zu den Drogen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Zählen Antigene von Hepatitis B auch zu den Drogen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja. Wenn du sXe bist darfste sowas net nehmen.
Aber ich würde zum Arzt gehen :O.


----------



## Manoroth (4. März 2010)

abend ihr deprimierter haufen^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> abend ihr deprimierter haufen^^


Ich bin nicht deprimiert. Wir sind dezimiert - Im zweifachen Sinne :O.


----------



## Edou (4. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> abend ihr deprimierter haufen^^



mein leben is sinnlos *mimimi*
xD

nabend mano...


----------



## Ykon (4. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja. Wenn du sXe bist darfste sowas net nehmen.
> Aber ich würde zum Arzt gehen :O.



Dabei gehen aber mindestens 1 1/2 Stunden drauf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> abend ihr deprimierter haufen^^



Einer der letzten älteren Nachtschwärmer...
nabend.

Und wir sind nicht deprimiert, eher geht die Zahl der "besseren" User zurück :<


----------



## Manoroth (4. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Einer der letzten älteren Nachtschwärmer...
> nabend.
> 
> Und wir sind nicht deprimiert, eher geht die Zahl der "besseren" User zurück :<



tja so ists immer^^
die guten sterben zuerst^^


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tja so ists immer^^
> die guten sterben zuerst^^



Jep, Kamui, Dracun, Minas, Melih.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jep, Kamui, Dracun, Minas, Melih....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ala haste vergessen^^ und lurok etc^^


----------



## Ykon (4. März 2010)

Langsam fangt ihr beiden Heulsusen an zu nerven. :/

Edit: bzw. die eine.


----------



## Edou (4. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Langsam fangt ihr beiden Heulsusen an zu nerven. :/
> 
> Edit: bzw. die eine.


....Du auch.


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Ala haste vergessen^^ und lurok etc^^


Ala... naja, mit der hatte ich jetzt nicht soooo viel am Hut. Und Lurock... zwiespältig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ykon schrieb:


> Edit: bzw. die eine.



Es gibt hier eine Ignorieren-Funktion. Nutze sie doch.


----------



## Manoroth (4. März 2010)

mit ala hab ich vor allem im icq viel geschrieben^^

aba sie war schon ne halbe ewigkeit nemmer drin... ka was mit ihr is


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mit ala hab ich vor allem im icq viel geschrieben^^
> 
> aba sie war schon ne halbe ewigkeit nemmer drin... ka was mit ihr is



RL FTW!


----------



## Edou (4. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> RL FTW!



kann man dass essen?


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2010)

Gute Nacht...


----------



## Edou (4. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gute Nacht...



jo,schlaf gut...ich geh auch.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Minastirit: weg <--- k.A
> Grüne Brille: weg <--- tut viel für sein RL (glaube ich)
> LordofDemons: weg <---- hat kb mehr und differenzen mit verschiedenen Leuten....
> naja, da werd ich wohl auch bald weg sein...



Das hast du aber vor einem Jahr auch schon gesagt und du bist immer noch hier... ;>



> Tja, was hält mich nun eigentlich noch hier? :<



Ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend btw


----------



## Thoor (4. März 2010)

Ich hab grad den Heavy Rain Origami Schwan zusammengebaut ;D wuaha


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab grad den Heavy Rain Origami Schwan zusammengebaut ;D wuaha



Die Flagge von der Whitebeard-Bande wurde in Europa verändert. Die orginale Flagge hat hinter dem Totenkopf ein seitenverkehrtes Hakenkreuz, ein Swastika. 
Mal sehen, was die Mods zum Ava sagen.


----------



## Manoroth (4. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab grad den Heavy Rain Origami Schwan zusammengebaut ;D wuaha



gz^^


netter ava btw^^


----------



## Thoor (4. März 2010)

war nicht alkopop immer gegen Zensur? Na ja wenns nem Mod nicht passt wird ers schon melden, ich glaube ihr wisste wirklich alle was ich mit dem avatar zum ausdruck bringen will o.O wems nicht klar ist -> signatur

in dem sinne

Titts or gtfo thx


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> war nicht alkopop immer gegen Zensur? Na ja wenns nem Mod nicht passt wird ers schon melden, ich glaube ihr wisste wirklich alle was ich mit dem avatar zum ausdruck bringen will o.O wems nicht klar ist -> signatur
> 
> in dem sinne
> 
> Titts or gtfo thx



Nö, ich bin nur der Quotenlinke .


----------



## Lillyan (4. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> war nicht alkopop immer gegen Zensur? Na ja wenns nem Mod nicht passt wird ers schon melden, ich glaube ihr wisste wirklich alle was ich mit dem avatar zum ausdruck bringen will o.O wems nicht klar ist -> signatur


*im Namen der Moderatorenschaft meld*


----------



## Skatero (4. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> war nicht alkopop immer gegen Zensur? Na ja wenns nem Mod nicht passt wird ers schon melden, ich glaube ihr wisste wirklich alle was ich mit dem avatar zum ausdruck bringen will o.O wems nicht klar ist -> signatur
> 
> in dem sinne
> 
> Titts or gtfo thx



Scheint als wäre er schon weg, jedenfalls bei mir.

btw: 





> Oda entschied sich jedoch auch die jap. Flagge ab Kapitel 435 zu ändern, sodass auch diese jetzt ohne Swastika zu bewundern ist.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *im Namen der Moderatorenschaft meld*



*sperrfeuer geb*


----------



## Manoroth (5. März 2010)

und wider ein mal beweisen die deutschen was für ein verkniffenes völkchen sie doch sind...


----------



## Cârcass (5. März 2010)

Hail SLAYER!


----------



## Kronas (5. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-bAN7Ts0xBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


tunak tunak tun!


----------



## &#40845;Nami (5. März 2010)

Guten abend
Good evening


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> tunak tunak tun!



Mein ICQ Name ist in deiner Sig :>.
Wieso schreibste eigentlich immer Englisch dazu?!
Why do you always add the English translation to your post?


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Das hast du aber vor einem Jahr auch schon gesagt und du bist immer noch hier... ;>
> 
> Ich?
> 
> ...



1. Vor einem Jahr? Hm, nö, da war noch Brille hier aktiv, LoD... 
2. Nein, mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## dragon1 (5. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Vor einem Jahr? Hm, nö, da war noch Brille hier aktiv, LoD...
> 2. Nein, mit Sicherheit nicht.



razyl hasst uns )=


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Vor einem Jahr? Hm, nö, da war noch Brille hier aktiv, LoD...
> 2. Nein, mit Sicherheit nicht.




1. Hmm war mir ziemlich sicher, dass dein trauriger Abschiedspost auf deinem Blog etwa ein Jahr her ist aber egal. Wenns dir nicht mehr gefällt kannst du ja einfach gehen ohne noch x mal zu sagen wie extrem viel besser, dass es früher war >.<
2. Schade :'(

Nabend @all


----------



## Arosk (5. März 2010)

http://www.break.com/index/two-girls-one-cyst.html

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## MasterXoX (5. März 2010)

Wieso ist LordofDemons weg?


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> 1. Hmm war mir ziemlich sicher, dass dein trauriger Abschiedspost auf deinem Blog etwa ein Jahr her ist aber egal. Wenns dir nicht mehr gefällt kannst du ja einfach gehen ohne noch x mal zu sagen wie extrem viel besser, dass es früher war >.<
> 2. Schade :'(
> 
> Nabend @all



1. Dickes, dickes fail... sry.
Aber mein Abschiedspost hatte nichts mit den Leuten hier zu tun... lesen hilft.
Und außerdem werde ich schon bald gehen, aber noch jetzt nicht und solange kann ich hier meine Meinung posten, wie ich will :-)
2. Tjo, so ist das Leben


----------



## Arosk (5. März 2010)

Kennt jemand von euch zufällig Starsiege?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Dickes, dickes fail... sry.
> Aber mein Abschiedspost hatte nichts mit den Leuten hier zu tun... lesen hilft.
> Und außerdem werde ich schon bald gehen, aber noch jetzt nicht und solange kann ich hier meine Meinung posten, wie ich will :-)
> 2. Tjo, so ist das Leben



1. Du immer mit deinem "fail" ;D 
Naja stimmt damals ging es nicht darum. Aber dort musste auch unbedingt jeder erfahren, dass du gehst. Und du bist immer noch da...
Es nervt einfach langsam dass du mind 1mal pro Monat sagen musst, dass alle "guten" weg sind und wir alle "scheisse" sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Ich denke ich kann damit leben :>


----------



## Arosk (5. März 2010)

Kann mich einer kurz aufklären was passiert, war in den letzten Tagen/2 Wochen nicht wirklich am PC...


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> 1. Du immer mit deinem "fail" ;D
> Naja stimmt damals ging es nicht darum. Aber dort musste auch unbedingt jeder erfahren, dass du gehst. Und du bist immer noch da...
> Es nervt einfach langsam dass du mind 1mal pro Monat sagen musst, dass alle "guten" weg sind und wir alle "scheisse" sind.
> 
> ...



Ich kann es dennoch sagen, wie gesagt: Ignorier-Funktion gibt es auch im Buffed-Forum.


----------



## dragon1 (5. März 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kann mich einer kurz aufklären was passiert, war in den letzten Tagen/2 Wochen nicht wirklich am PC...



das selbe wie jeden abend im NS Pinky, 
Razyl beschwert sich das frueher alles besser war und hier nur noch die "Schlechten" unterwegs sind und er nicht mit seiner Selbsternannten Elite ist.


----------



## Arosk (5. März 2010)

Nun jemand da der lust Starsiege MP zu spielen? :<


----------



## Ykon (5. März 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nun jemand da der lust Starsiege MP zu spielen? :<



Flamen macht mehr Spaß. :>


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wieso ist LordofDemons weg?


Er hatte gewissermaßen Differenzen mit jemanden aus der Community.



dragon1 schrieb:


> das selbe wie jeden abend im NS Pinky,
> Razyl beschwert sich das frueher alles besser war und hier nur noch die "Schlechten" unterwegs sind und er nicht mit seiner Selbsternannten Elite ist.



Wie jeden Abend? Hm, nein. Meine letzten 100 Posts zeigen mir an, dass ich mich nicht jeden Abend beschwert habe. Aber macht nichts, kann ja schon mal vorkommen, dass man sich irrt. Und zudem habe ich die früheren Leute nie "Elite" genannt. Der Ausdruck kommt von euch, nicht von mir. Daher solltest du nicht den Ausdruck "selbsternannt" verwenden.


----------



## Naho (5. März 2010)

Kennt jmd Rude Tube auf Comdey Central? O.o


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. März 2010)

Naho schrieb:


> Kennt jmd Rude Tube auf Comdey Central? O.o



Ich hör das immer, aber ich hab kp um was es da überhaupt gehen soll.


----------



## mookuh (5. März 2010)

Abend


----------



## &#40845;Nami (5. März 2010)

Guten Nacht ich bin schlafen
Good night I'm sleeping


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. März 2010)

moin


----------



## mookuh (5. März 2010)

&#40845;Nami schrieb:


> Guten Nacht ich bin schlafen
> Good night I'm sleeping



gute Nacht ich schlafe?

Wie geht's lachi?


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. März 2010)

ganz gut moo 
und dir? <3 xD


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2010)

Och auch Vllt n bissl müde


----------



## Petersburg (6. März 2010)

Aloha!


...ich habe gehört Razyl will für immer gehen stimmt des?

wenn ja dann auf nimmer wiedersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. März 2010)

eine müde kuh 
mühkuh!


----------



## Kronas (6. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> eine müde kuh
> mühkuh!



nutze die gelegenheit! er kann sich nicht wehren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> ...ich habe gehört Razyl will für immer gehen stimmt des?



Nein stimmt nicht.


----------



## Ykon (6. März 2010)

&#40845;Nami schrieb:


> Guten Nacht ich bin schlafen
> Good night I'm sleeping



Shizophrenie Fail. 

Hallo Lachmann <3
Und alle anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> ...ich habe gehört Razyl will für immer gehen stimmt des?



Nein stimmt nicht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. März 2010)

ykon <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin ma afk 
cod 6 zum 3 mal durchzocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2010)

Kommen jetzt wieder alle aus ihren Löchern gekrochen?


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Kommen jetzt wieder alle aus ihren Löchern gekrochen?



Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit da. Ich wusste einfach nicht, was ich posten soll.


----------



## Ykon (6. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit da. Ich wusste einfach nicht, was ich posten soll.



Wie wärs mit einem "Hallo"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einem "Hallo"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir waren doch die ganze Zeit im gleichen Chat? oO


----------



## mookuh (6. März 2010)

Btw wer is nami und warum postet er/sie in deutsch und english?


----------



## Neyru (6. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit da. Ich wusste einfach nicht, was ich posten soll.



same



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Btw wer is nami und warum postet er/sie in deutsch und english?


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]aus übungszwecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Ykon (6. März 2010)

@ Skatero - Touche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Kuh - Shizophren? :>


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2010)

&#40845;Nami schrieb:


> ich übe noch mein English
> I still practice my English
> 
> ich spiele gerade Super Mario Galaxy
> I'm playing Super Mario Galaxy






mookuh schrieb:


> Btw wer is nami und warum postet er/sie in deutsch und english?


----------



## Ykon (6. März 2010)

Kommen ja immer komischere Gestalten ins Forum. *g*

Naja, bin mal penn0rn, gute Nacht.


----------



## Skatero (6. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Kommen ja immer komischere Gestalten ins Forum. *g*
> 
> Naja, bin mal penn0rn, gute Nacht.



Gute Nacht und schlaf gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. März 2010)

Mooooooooooooooohooooooooooooou


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> ...ich habe gehört Razyl will für immer gehen stimmt des?



Nö. Gerüchte stimmen nicht immer.


----------



## Edou (6. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö. Gerüchte stimmen nicht immer.



Jupp,nicht immer.


----------



## nemø (6. März 2010)

re


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. März 2010)

ahoi :O


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ahoi :O



Huhu Lachmann!


----------



## Edou (6. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ahoi :O



Salü


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. März 2010)

salü salü ...

alles fit hier? :O


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> alles fit hier? :O



Nein.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein.



erzähle er mir wieso!


----------



## dragon1 (6. März 2010)

abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm ich steh jetzt vor nem kleinen problem: Ich hab Keine Ahnung, was ich zum Geburtstag veranstallten soll ^^ :
70Euro "Budget" 
7 leute inklusive mir. 
Darf nichts mit Koerperlichen aktivitaeten sein, darf ich noch 2 monate nicht.
Kino keine passenden Filme
alle zwischen 13 und 16

PANIK!
hat  jemand ideen?


----------



## Edou (6. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du lässt es sein? Streichst die kohle ein. -Ende-


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Alkohol und Nutten


----------



## dragon1 (6. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alkohol und Nutten



...zaehlen vielleicht zu den sachen, fuer die du dein geld verbrauchst, aber keine option fuer mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (6. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



etwas zum Geburtstag "veranstalten"?
Also, bei uns werden die Leute immer in ner Bar oder im Club eingeladen und kriegen einen nach dem anderen ausgegeben. 

Ansonsten -> siehe Edou.


----------



## dragon1 (6. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> etwas zum Geburtstag "veranstalten"?
> Also, bei uns werden die Leute immer in ner Bar oder im Club eingeladen und kriegen einen nach dem anderen ausgegeben.
> 
> Ansonsten -> siehe Edou.



Bei uns ist es so ueblich dass man zum geburtstag freunde zu "irgendwas" einladet, ob kino oder zu einer Wandertour. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ...zaehlen vielleicht zu den sachen, fuer die du dein geld verbrauchst, aber keine option fuer mich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, nur blöd, dass ich mein Geld dafür mit Sicherheit nicht rauswerfe. Ich heiße nicht DER Lachmann.


----------



## jolk (6. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hm ich steh jetzt vor nem kleinen problem: Ich hab Keine Ahnung, was ich zum Geburtstag veranstallten soll ^^ :
> hat jemand ideen?



-lan
-blinde kuh & topfschlagen
-videos ausleihen und film abend machen
-pokerturnier^^


razyls vorschlag klingt aber auch gut


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> razyls vorschlag klingt aber auch gut



Einer der mich versteht ... :X


----------



## dragon1 (6. März 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> -lan
> -blinde kuh & topfschlagen
> -videos ausleihen und film abend machen
> -pokerturnier^^
> ...



Filmabend klingt gut. Inklusive Popcorn und so waere das ja was cooles^^ Und Pokerturnier waere sicher auch cool.


----------



## Ykon (6. März 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> -pokerturnier^^



Das ist gut. Ich glaub in den Ferien steht sowas bei mir an.


----------



## Arosk (6. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast noch Zeit.


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Filmabend klingt gut. Inklusive Popcorn und so waere das ja was cooles^^ Und Pokerturnier waere sicher auch cool.



Topfschlagen ist toller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#27177;Chee (6. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alkohol und Nutten


 
wo ist der Alkohol und wo sind die Nutten? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> . Ich heiße nicht DER Lachmann.



ich hätt bier geholt und mich mit paar freunden in mein zimmer gesetzt und xbox gezockt :O


----------



## Edou (6. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hätt bier geholt und mich mit paar freunden in mein zimmer gesetzt und xbox gezockt :O



und nutten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> und nutten.



zu teuer und auf die billig teile hab ich kein bock!


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> zu teuer und auf die billig teile hab ich kein bock!



Aber... aber...


----------



## Edou (6. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> zu teuer und auf die billig teile hab ich kein bock!



ebay,billig und gut. - hat mir Nen Freund gesagt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber... aber...



kein aber!


----------



## dragon1 (6. März 2010)

perfekt! ich hab die idee! Ich mach ein magic turnier zum geburtstag, inklusive Preise fuer den Sieger


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> kein aber!



Ja, aber du kannst doch nicht...


----------



## Arosk (6. März 2010)

2 Tage bis zum Geburtstag. Aber irgendwie ist das total wayne :O

http://www.animeshippuuden.com/tengen-toppa-gurren-lagann-5/

22 Episoden to go xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, aber du kannst doch nicht...



ich kann wohl!


----------



## Edou (6. März 2010)

So,ich bin away,bis dänne cya^.^


----------



## nemø (6. März 2010)

bay


----------



## mookuh (7. März 2010)

abend


----------



## Manoroth (7. März 2010)

abend^^


----------



## mookuh (7. März 2010)

ist ja richtig was los hier heut abend...


----------



## Edou (7. März 2010)

jupp,so wie jeden abend. >_<
nabnd btw


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. März 2010)

Nabönd


----------



## mookuh (7. März 2010)

wie gehts euch?^^


----------



## Edou (7. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> wie gehts euch?^^



Ich bin happy <3


----------



## mookuh (7. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich bin happy <3



warum?

Ja ich bin neugierig
Ja mir ist langweilig


----------



## Edou (7. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> warum?
> 
> Ja ich bin neugierig
> Ja mir ist langweilig



Ab morgen is gips ab und ich darf wieder laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja mir is auch langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dir wie gehts so?


----------



## mookuh (7. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ab morgen is gips ab und ich darf wieder laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach naja morgen schule und grad latein lernen


----------



## Manoroth (7. März 2010)

lol is lolig iwie^^

aba funny^^


----------



## mookuh (7. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> lol is lolig iwie^^
> 
> aba funny^^



habs mal installiert aber nicht ausprobiert obwohl mich kronas immer wieder dazu überreden will


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> lol is lolig iwie^^
> 
> aba funny^^



n0t


----------



## Manoroth (7. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> n0t



olle mecker tante du-.-'


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> olle mecker tante du-.-'



Kritik an Spielen ist (fast) immer angebracht ^^


----------



## Ykon (7. März 2010)

Nabend Leute 

Manoroth, schöne Signatur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Nabend Leute
> 
> Manoroth, schöne Signatur.
> 
> ...



schangedön^^


----------



## mookuh (7. März 2010)

muh!


----------



## Manoroth (7. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> muh!



Lügner!


----------



## Edou (7. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Lügner!



Kühe lügen nicht,soe fressen graß.


----------



## mookuh (7. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Lügner!



was soll ich den sonst machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Kühe lügen nicht,soe fressen graß.



verdammt... du hast recht!


----------



## mookuh (7. März 2010)

gn8 ich bin mal off


----------



## Manoroth (7. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> gn8 ich bin mal off



gn8 moo


----------



## Edou (7. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> gn8 ich bin mal off


nacht :O


----------



## Edou (7. März 2010)

Ja...dann geh ich auch - nachti ^.^


----------



## Manoroth (7. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ja...dann geh ich auch - nachti ^.^



gn8 edou schlaf jut^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. März 2010)

&#9618;
Was ist das?!


----------



## Ykon (7. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> &#9618;
> Was ist das?!



Keine Ahnung. Woher haste das?


----------



## Skatero (7. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> &#9618;
> Was ist das?!



Erinnert mich an ein Bug aus Pokemon. Inkognito oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Firun (7. März 2010)

Nabend , hier gibt es aber schöne Signaturen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    und das sage ich jetzt mal so ganz Willkürlich frei heraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Nabend , hier gibt es aber schöne Signaturen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo net wahr?^^

mir gefällt sie auch^^


----------



## Ykon (7. März 2010)

Firun hat sogar seinen Titel geändert, super. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, bin mal aus Buffed raus, gute Nacht. :>


----------



## Manoroth (8. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Firun hat sogar seinen Titel geändert, super.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich finde es schön wen die signaturen solchen anklang finden bei der moderatorenschaft^^

gn8^^


----------



## Lillyan (8. März 2010)

Oscarnacht \o/


----------



## Manoroth (8. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Oscarnacht \o/



hui stimmt ja^^ gleich ma zatoo anschmeissen^^


----------



## Carcharoth (8. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich finde es schön wen die signaturen solchen anklang finden bei der moderatorenschaft^^
> 
> gn8^^




Ich überlege mir grad ob ich sie durch was lustiges ersetzen soll 
Muss ja schliesslich für Zensur und Willkür sorgen!!


----------



## Manoroth (8. März 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir grad ob ich sie durch was lustiges ersetzen soll
> Muss ja schliesslich für Zensur und Willkür sorgen!!



och neee... dann muss ich die wider umändern... das wird sonst mit der zeit anstrengend wen wir das n weilchen durchzihen wolln^^


----------



## Lillyan (8. März 2010)

Da können wir Abhilfe schaffen *willkürlich den Banhammer schwing*


----------



## Manoroth (8. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Da können wir Abhilfe schaffen *willkürlich den Banhammer schwing*



dann ham wa das prob mit meinen zweit accs die ihr bannen müsst...


wie machen wir das jetzt?^^


----------



## Lillyan (8. März 2010)

> 7.1.3.1  Eine permanente Sperre ist ein sogenannter "Ban" gebannte Benutzer* erhalten damit zudem ein ausgesprochenes Hausverbot* für alle Community-Bereiche, also die Nutzung eines Logins auf buffed.de und sollten dies auch beherzigen, um weitere Konsequenzen zu vermeiden.



:>


----------



## Manoroth (8. März 2010)

ich hab iwie noch nie besonders viel von regeln gehalte *schulterzuck*


ka wie das kommt^^


----------



## Neyru (8. März 2010)

guten morgen zamm


----------



## Manoroth (8. März 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> guten morgen zamm



morgen du^^


neu hier?


----------



## Neyru (8. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> morgen du^^
> 
> 
> neu hier?



in dem thread, ja


----------



## Manoroth (8. März 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> in dem thread, ja



na dann heisse ich dichmal ganz herzlich willkommen im nachtschwärmer^^


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nachtschwärmer tot, Gott & Die Welt tot, viele Forumsmitglieder tot (deren Accounts -.-), immer mehr Idioten hier...
> dämliches Forum :<



Darüber könnte ich nach 13 Jahren Internet-Communities ein Buch schreiben. So traurig es ist, irgendwann verändert sich jeder Chat/Forum. Am Anfang ist alles "uuuh", etwas später familär und nach ein paar Jahren kehrt der Trott ein, Leute gehen, sind unzufrieden mit der Gesamtsituation oder haben ein Problem Toleranz gegenüber Neuankömmlingen zu Entwickeln. Dann keimt das Gefühl von "Früher war alles Besser" auf. Leider eine Sache die man nicht ändern kann und die früher oder später jeder mal erlebt.


----------



## Kargaro (8. März 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Darüber könnte ich nach 13 Jahren Internet-Communities ein Buch schreiben. So traurig es ist, irgendwann verändert sich jeder Chat/Forum. Am Anfang ist alles "uuuh", etwas später familär und nach ein paar Jahren kehrt der Trott ein, Leute gehen, sind unzufrieden mit der Gesamtsituation oder haben ein Problem Toleranz gegenüber Neuankömmlingen zu Entwickeln. Dann keimt das Gefühl von "Früher war alles Besser" auf. Leider eine Sache die man nicht ändern kann und die früher oder später jeder mal erlebt.


1.  ZAM ignoriert die Schreibzeiten des Nachtschwärmerthreads  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Ja, ich kenne das auch...  es ist leider wirklich ein unvermeidbares Schicksal für jedes Forum/ jeden Chat... Und es hat bisher noch keiner eine Lösung gefunden, was man dagegen tun kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (8. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> 1. ZAM ignoriert die Schreibzeiten des Nachtschwärmerthreads
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er darf das. Er hat die Lizenz zum "blau Schreiben". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DU allerdings nicht.

Nabend btw.


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Darüber könnte ich nach 13 Jahren Internet-Communities ein Buch schreiben. So traurig es ist, irgendwann verändert sich jeder Chat/Forum. Am Anfang ist alles "uuuh", etwas später familär und nach ein paar Jahren kehrt der Trott ein, Leute gehen, sind unzufrieden mit der Gesamtsituation oder haben ein Problem Toleranz gegenüber Neuankömmlingen zu Entwickeln. Dann keimt das Gefühl von "Früher war alles Besser" auf. Leider eine Sache die man nicht ändern kann und die früher oder später jeder mal erlebt.



Wow, Zam antwortet abseits der normalen Zeiten und auf einen 4 Tage alten Beitrag ^^
Ich habe mit Sicherheit kein Problem damit Toleranz gegenüber Neuankömmlingen zu entwickeln, sonst würde ich Lachmann auch zu den Idioten zählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber wenn man sich umsieht, wer hier derzeit etwas postet... das ist irgendwie nicht mehr das Gleiche, wie es einmal früher war. Sicherlich kann man es nicht ändern, aber man kann ja dennoch der alten Zeit hinterher trauern...


----------



## Manoroth (8. März 2010)

moin^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow, Zam antwortet abseits der normalen Zeiten und auf einen 4 Tage alten Beitrag ^^
> Ich habe mit Sicherheit kein Problem damit Toleranz gegenüber Neuankömmlingen zu entwickeln, sonst würde ich Lachmann auch zu den Idioten zählen
> 
> 
> ...



miau


----------



## Ykon (8. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sicherlich kann man es nicht ändern, aber man kann ja dennoch der alten Zeit hinterher trauern...



Dann aber bitte alleine, in deinem dunklen Kämmerchen und nicht so, dass sich jeder "Neue" (obwohl ich hier schon fast 4 Jahre unterwegs bin) angegriffen fühlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> moin^^


Hi, deine Signatur wird net angezeigt oO


Jigsaw schrieb:


> miau


Du musst grunzen ><
Deine Signatur wird ebenfalls net angezeigt ^^



Ykon schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte alleine, in deinem dunklen Kämmerchen und nicht so, dass sich jeder "Neue" (obwohl ich hier schon fast 4 Jahre unterwegs bin) angegriffen fühlt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich sage es dir noch einmal: www.buffed.de/forum besitzt eine Ignorieren-Funktion. Wenn du meine Beiträge nicht lesen willst dann ignoriere sie einfach. Und schon ist das Problem gelöst...


----------



## nemø (8. März 2010)

Kann man sich auf die Hädnler im Amazon-shop verlassen, wenn man also nicht direkt sondern über die angebote unten bestellt ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2010)

Namd


----------



## Ykon (8. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich sage es dir noch einmal: www.buffed.de/forum besitzt eine Ignorieren-Funktion. Wenn du meine Beiträge nicht lesen willst dann ignoriere sie einfach. Und schon ist das Problem gelöst...



Das kann ich genau so zurückgeben: Du musst ja nicht auf meine (konstruktive!!!) Kritik eingehen. Ich äußere ja nur meine Meinung. 
Aber deine Intoleranz gegen alles und jeden, der dir nicht dein Popöchen abknutscht, ist ja nichts neues. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. März 2010)

Abend zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nemø schrieb:


> Kann man sich auf die Hädnler im Amazon-shop verlassen, wenn man also nicht direkt sondern über die angebote unten bestellt ?


Bis jetzt kam das Zeug von den Typen immer bei mir an, einfach mal ein bisschen die Bewertungen lesen, und denk dran, bei Händlern musst du meist so um die 7&#8364; Versandkosten zahlen...


----------



## Manoroth (8. März 2010)

so razyl meine sig is wider drin^^


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Das kann ich genau so zurückgeben: Du musst ja nicht auf meine (konstruktive!!!) Kritik eingehen. Ich äußere ja nur meine Meinung.
> Aber deine Intoleranz gegen alles und jeden, der dir nicht dein Popöchen abknutscht, ist ja nichts neues.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich gehe aber darauf ein und ärgere mich auch nicht darüber. 
Zum letzteren:
Tja, da muss ich dir widersprechen. Ich nehme da als gutes Beispiel Grüne Brille. Der ist nicht so ein Typ und trotzdem mag ich ihn. Genauso wie Manoroth und auch LordofDemons. Für mich existieren in diesem Thread mittlerweile gut 80% Idioten... das muss ja nicht für euch so sein.


----------



## Ykon (8. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> so razyl meine sig is wider drin^^



Wurde die wieder rausgenommen? 



Razyl schrieb:


> [...] das muss ja nicht für euch so sein.



Lassen wir es so stehen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> sonst würde ich Lachmann auch zu den Idioten zählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*.*


----------



## nemø (8. März 2010)

ich hab grade die bestellung von den drei WoW-teilen offen, für sage und schreibe 35 insgesamt, aber von verschiedenen händlern, wiegt denn son gamepaket überhaupt 7 euro porto ?


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> *.*



Pass lieber auf deinen Fuß auf ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pass lieber auf deinen Fuß auf ^^




beim *.* machen beweg ich meinen fuß nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wurde die wieder rausgenommen?




ka sie war auf jeden fall weg vorhin^^ aba hab keine pn bekommn das sie rausgenommen wurde oder so also mach ich sie halt wider rein^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ka sie war auf jeden fall weg vorhin^^ aba hab keine pn bekommn das sie rausgenommen wurde oder so also mach ich sie halt wider rein^^



mach das ich finde davor! xD


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> beim *.* machen beweg ich meinen fuß nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer weiß...


----------



## nemø (8. März 2010)

Ima Firin' ma Lazor !!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer weiß...



D:
ich mach nie wieder *.* Q_Q


----------



## Manoroth (8. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mach das ich finde davor! xD



wiso?^^


mag die jetzt net wider abändern...^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso?^^
> 
> 
> mag die jetzt net wider abändern...^^



weil coole kinder es so machen!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. März 2010)

Leki is in tha Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (8. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> weil coole kinder es so machen!



Hip teens dont wear bloo jeans


----------



## Ykon (8. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mag die jetzt net wider abändern...^^



Ne, lass stehen! Die Community rebelliert!


----------



## Lekraan (8. März 2010)

Mooooooooooin aus NRW!! ._.



Hey Dini, schickes Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img44.imagesh...67/mybuffed.jpg


Joo, und Humpel is auch in da fred 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2010)

Razyl erinnert mich immer mehr an die alten faltigen Säcke die immer auf der Fensterbank gelehnt aus dem Fenster schauen und alles niedermachen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Hip teens dont wear bloo jeans



nicht? :O



Lekraan schrieb:


> Mooooooooooin aus NRW!! ._.



yaaaay alex :O


----------



## Manoroth (8. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Razyl erinnert mich immer mehr an die alten faltigen Säcke die immer auf der Fensterbank gelehnt aus dem Fenster schauen und alles niedermachen xD



lol jetzt wo du es sagst^^ hat definitiv was^^


----------



## Lekraan (8. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nicht? :O
> 
> 
> 
> yaaaay alex :O



Oida, will zurück nach Augsburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (8. März 2010)

nein, sie wearen blUE jeans , Rechtschreibung ist in !

Kann mal jemand dieses "gesetz" posten : sie haben das recht die schnauze zu halten laut Stfu ...nur mit sonderzeichen etc !


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Razyl erinnert mich immer mehr an die alten faltigen Säcke die immer auf der Fensterbank gelehnt aus dem Fenster schauen und alles niedermachen xD



Hm, ich mache nicht alles nieder. Nein. Das wäre mir sonst bewusst.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Oida, will zurück nach Augsburg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so schlimm da? :<


----------



## Ykon (8. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Mooooooooooin aus NRW!! ._.



Lekraan! 
Schon in NRW? 
Wie lief der Umzug?



Selor schrieb:


> Razyl erinnert mich immer mehr an die alten faltigen Säcke die immer auf der Fensterbank gelehnt aus dem Fenster schauen und alles niedermachen xD


----------



## Lekraan (8. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> so schlimm da? :<



Bis jetzt schon >_>
Das schlimme ist ja, hier kennt NIEMAND Heaven Shall Burn!1!1!!11 WTF?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Bis jetzt schon >_>
> Das schlimme ist ja, hier kennt NIEMAND Heaven Shall Burn!1!1!!11 WTF?



omg looooooooooool
naja, sag ma bescheid wenn du zeit hast :O
dann treffen wir uns ma <3 xD


----------



## Lekraan (8. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Lekraan!
> Schon in NRW?
> Wie lief der Umzug?



Was heißt hier schon xD Ich war ~2Wochen lang nicht mehr auf Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, Umzug lief so lala ... das schlimme war ja die Fahrt von 7 1/2 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (8. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich gehe aber darauf ein und ärgere mich auch nicht darüber.
> Zum letzteren:
> Tja, da muss ich dir widersprechen. Ich nehme da als gutes Beispiel Grüne Brille. Der ist nicht so ein Typ und trotzdem mag ich ihn. Genauso wie Manoroth und auch LordofDemons. Für mich existieren in diesem Thread mittlerweile gut 80% Idioten... das muss ja nicht für euch so sein.


Dass es eine Ignorefunktion gibt heißt noch lange nicht, dass du hier wahllos Leute beleidigen darfst. Reiß dich zusammen!


----------



## Lekraan (8. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> omg looooooooooool
> naja, sag ma bescheid wenn du zeit hast :O
> dann treffen wir uns ma <3 xD



Aber hallöö ... als wir nach Monschau gefahren sind, also auf der Autobahn - war da ein Schild das nach Mönchen Gladbach führte *_____*
*KREIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISCH*


----------



## Ykon (8. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was heißt hier schon xD Ich war ~2Wochen lang nicht mehr auf Buffed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hätte jetzt mehr so auf eine Woche getippt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achso und da du ja jetzt in NRW lebst, musst du dich anscheinend vom Metal lösen und anfangen Hip Hop zu hören! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (8. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dass es eine Ignorefunktion gibt heißt noch lange nicht, dass du hier wahllos Leute beleidigen darfst. Reiß dich zusammen!



<3
<3
<3
<3
<3
<3

Ja, das war mir ein Doppelpost wert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Aber hallöö ... als wir nach Monschau gefahren sind, also auf der Autobahn - war da ein Schild das nach Mönchen Gladbach führte *_____*
> *KREIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISCH*



:O
ich glaube .. in diesem moment hab ich dich gespürt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:
ja, ich weiß, das klingt zweideutig xD


----------



## dragon1 (8. März 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> miau



omg wtf ein miauendes schweinchen Oo


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Leki is in tha Thread.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie er mich voll übergeht und ignoriert. :<


----------



## Lekraan (8. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt mehr so auf eine Woche getippt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist mit Sicherheit keine Ironie! Denn bei mir auf der Schule ist fast jeder Hopper, fast jeder Kiffer, keiner kennt HSB und All Shall Perish ist für die das allergeilste..

Aber trd bringt mich nichts mehr vom Metal mehr weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (8. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ja, ich weiß, das klingt zweideutig xD



Nein, es war eindeutig eindeutig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Nein, es war eindeutig eindeutig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:x


----------



## Lekraan (8. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> EDIT:
> ja, ich weiß, das klingt zweideutig xD


Ach, lass es sie doch wissen xD 


(Vorischt: Ironie)



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wie er mich voll übergeht und ignoriert. :<



Hab dich mal voll garnicht ignoriert und übergangen :<
Schau doch nochmal nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. März 2010)

Ah, ein Edit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (8. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Das ist mit Sicherheit keine Ironie! Denn bei mir auf der Schule ist fast jeder Hopper, fast jeder Kiffer, keiner kennt HSB und All Shall Perish ist für die das allergeilste..



Ne, war auch keine Ironie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alleine die Anzahl an Leuten hier, die Metal hören, ist zu viel für mein NRW-Hirn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dass es eine Ignorefunktion gibt heißt noch lange nicht, dass du hier wahllos Leute beleidigen darfst. Reiß dich zusammen!



Bissel kurios, dass mein anderer Post vor 4 Tagen sogar von Zam persönlich gelesen wurde und ich dort auch schon das Wort "Idioten" verwendet habe... 
Ich glaube hier herrschen unterschiedliche Meinungen zwischen den Forenmoderatoren und den Admins :X


----------



## Lekraan (8. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ah, ein Edit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U9ibcOa42Hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Ykon schrieb:


> Ne, war auch keine Ironie.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hier an der Schule laufen (fast) nur Hopper herum, schlimm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, ich mache nicht alles nieder. Nein. Das wäre mir sonst bewusst.



Beim Textverständniss bist du wohl immer durchgesegelt oder warst krank oder? ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. März 2010)

brrrrrrrrrrrr ringring brrrrrrr dingding brrrrrrrr ring


----------



## Ykon (8. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hier an der Schule laufen (fast) nur Hopper herum, schlimm.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf was für eine Schule gehst du denn?
Also, jetzt nur für meine Schubladenstatistik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (8. März 2010)

auf meiner Real früher, war es nicht besser mit den Hoppern...

edit: das lied muss ich heut jedem zeigen ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uNd3lqoNp5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ykon (8. März 2010)

El schrieb:


> auf meiner Real früher, war es nicht besser mit den Hoppern...



Kann ich auch nur so unterstreichen, obwohl ich nichts von Vorurteilen halte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solche Leute können auch ganz nett sein. *g*
Jedenfalls warens bei mir früher auf der Realschule auch mehr, als jetzt auf dem Wirtschaftsgymnasium.


----------



## Lekraan (8. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> brrrrrrrrrrrr ringring brrrrrrr dingding brrrrrrrr ring


Geile Folge >.<



Ykon schrieb:


> Auf was für eine Schule gehst du denn?
> Also, jetzt nur für meine Schubladenstatistik.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähm, ich war ja bis vor kurzem noch auf einer Berufschule ... 
Jetzt bin ich 9te Klasse Hauptschule und versuch nächstes JAhr einen Realschulabschluss...aber ok, was soll ich erwarten?

Hauptschule randvoll mit Hoppern --> Eigentlich logisch



El schrieb:


> auf meiner Real früher, war es nicht besser mit den Hoppern...


Das "schöne" ist ja, dass auf meiner alten Berufschule alles ausgeglichen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (8. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hauptschule randvoll mit Hoppern --> Eigentlich logisch



Pöse. :<


----------



## Lekraan (8. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Pöse. :<



Hab noch nie was von einer Hauptschule mit mehr Metalern wie Hoppern gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










So, bin off, nacht


----------



## Ykon (8. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hab noch nie was von einer Hauptschule mit mehr Metalern wie Hoppern gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Intoleranz schläft schlecht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trozdem, gute Nacht.


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2010)

> Eine unfassbare Tragödie spielte sich Sonntag Nacht im Wilson County, Tennessee ab. Die 3- Jährige Cheyenne Alexis McKeehan verwechselte eine echte Waffe mit einem Wii-Controller und erschoß sich. Ersten Berichten zufolge lag die 38 kallibrige Waffe auf dem Wohnzimmertisch, da der Vater des Kindes einen Landstreicher auf dem Grundstück sah. Zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem das Mädchen sich erschoss, schlief der Vater jedoch. Zur Tatzeit befand sich die Mutter laut eigenen Aussagen im Wohnzimmer. Angeblich hatte das Mädchen ein Wii-Spiel mit einem entsprechenden Controller gespielt. Ein Bild, welches das frappierend ähnliche Aussehen des Wii-Controllers mit der entsprechenden Waffe zeigt befindet sich auf _All About The Games_.
> Die Meldung scheint echt zu sein, denn sie wurde inzwischen von mehreren übereinstimmenden Pressemitteilungen bestätigt.


----------



## zeryudo (8. März 2010)

gibts buffed user unter uns die auch domian hören?


----------



## &#40845;Nami (8. März 2010)

zeryudo schrieb:


> gibts buffed user unter uns die auch domian hören?



_eins zwei dumme finden sich doch immer? ^^_


----------



## Edou (9. März 2010)

nabnd noch jemand da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. März 2010)

Ich bin da. Was machste so?


----------



## Edou (9. März 2010)

kA,üblichehalt...nachts fappen un so...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. März 2010)

hörbuch an und einschlafen^^ gestern oscars gucken war lange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. März 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> hörbuch an und einschlafen^^ gestern oscars gucken war lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





alko und ich gucken monday night raw un so ^.^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> alko und ich gucken monday night raw un so ^.^



And if you are not down with that, we have two words for ya... (Edou, dein Einsatz):


----------



## Edou (9. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> And if you are not down with that, we have two words for ya... (Edou, dein Einsatz):



SUCK IT!


----------



## Lekraan (9. März 2010)

Ich schau auf die Uhr und sehe, es ist nach 21 Uhr! Ich sage nun hallo.

*Hallo!*
​


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2010)

Guten Abend verehrter bzw. ehemals verehrter Thread Die Nachtschwärmer (Achtung: Das Guten Abend ist einzig und allein an den Thread gerichtet, nicht an die User.)


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend verehrter bzw. ehemals verehrter Thread Die Nachtschwärmer (Achtung: Das Guten Abend ist einzig und allein an den Thread gerichtet, nicht an die User.)



Jetzt ist die Birne vollständig durchgebrannt...


----------



## Tabuno (9. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend verehrter bzw. ehemals verehrter Thread Die Nachtschwärmer (Achtung: Das Guten Abend ist einzig und allein an den Thread gerichtet, nicht an die User.)


du bist gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Birne vollständig durchgebrannt...


Nö, ich habe noch Licht in meinen Zimmer hier.



Tabuno schrieb:


> du bist gemein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein.


----------



## Tabuno (9. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein.


aber ich bin ein netter user und war immer ganz lieb zu dir ;(


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich habe noch Licht in meinen Zimmer hier.



Ich mein auch eher die in deinem Obergeschoss...


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aber ich bin ein netter user und war immer ganz lieb zu dir ;(



Du postest doch auch nur noch alle zwei Wochen hier einmal... oO


----------



## Tabuno (9. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du postest doch auch nur noch alle zwei Wochen hier einmal... oO


hat halt seine gründe


----------



## Lekraan (9. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend verehrter bzw. ehemals verehrter Thread Die Nachtschwärmer (Achtung: Das Guten Abend ist einzig und allein an den Thread gerichtet, nicht an die User.)



Ähh jaa ... 


Selor schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Birne vollständig durchgebrannt...



Kann man nichts machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2010)

Nabend alle... ich dreh gleich durch, wer sich mit vista und headsets auskennt, schaut bitte meinen thread im technik forum an, ich kratz gleich ab hier...


----------



## Ykon (9. März 2010)

Hallo Tabuno, Selor und Lekraan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (9. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nabend alle... ich dreh gleich durch, wer sich mit vista und headsets auskennt, schaut bitte meinen thread im technik forum an, ich kratz gleich ab hier...



Und ich hab dort auch nen Fred offen und komm mit meinem anderen rechner hier nicht klar ... ich bin schon abgekratzt


----------



## Lekraan (9. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hallo Tabuno, Selor und Lekraan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der war gemein gegenüber Razyl xDD
Aber fair!!



Trotzdem hallo Ykon!1!1!!11


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. März 2010)

Nabönd


----------



## mookuh (9. März 2010)

abend


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hat halt seine gründe



Ich darf ja das Thema nicht ansprechen... sonst werden hier wieder ein paar Leute ganz traurig und wütend...


----------



## Lekraan (9. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich darf ja das Thema nicht ansprechen... sonst werden hier wieder ein paar Leute ganz traurig und wütend...



Och, ich bin inzwischen abgehärtet was Provokationen u.Ä. angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2010)

moin


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvrvcgmWPbA

shit geht das lied ab o.O need more like this 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (9. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin



wat willsu? ò_ó


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> wat willsu? ò_ó



but sekz :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> wat willsu? ò_ó



ICH WERD DICH AUFRESSEN
NOM NOM NOM
MWHAHAHA


----------



## mookuh (9. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin



LAAAAAAAACHIIIIIIIIII


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> LAAAAAAAACHIIIIIIIIII



MOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lekraan (9. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> but sekz :<


hä?



DER schrieb:


> ICH WERD DICH AUFRESSEN
> NOM NOM NOM
> MWHAHAHA



Geil, neue Signatur XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Geil, neue Signatur XD



immer wieder gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2010)

Willste auch nen Signatur spruch von mir? 

"ich tanz grad nackt mit nem elefantenschniedeltanga auf der aldi kasse und singe freude schöne götterfunken in ne zahnbürste, und das um 3 uhr morgens"

da haste, viel spass


----------



## Lekraan (9. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> immer wieder gern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist selten dass ich vor dem PC anfange zu lachen, aber jetzt musste ich eben lachen xD



DER schrieb:


> ICH WERD DICH AUFRESSEN
> NOM NOM NOM
> MWHAHAHA


----------



## mookuh (9. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Willste auch nen Signatur spruch von mir?
> 
> "ich tanz grad nackt mit nem elefantenschniedeltanga auf der aldi kasse und singe freude schöne götterfunken in ne zahnbürste, und das um 3 uhr morgens"
> 
> da haste, viel spass



das wirkt so gestellt	außerdem ist es 21.03 uhr


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> das wirkt so gestellt	außerdem ist es 21.03 uhr



nicht in japan.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Es ist selten dass ich vor dem PC anfange zu lachen, aber jetzt musste ich eben lachen xD



freut mich das ich helfen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (9. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> nicht in japan.



aber in deutschland


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tENj_jXW5VU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lekraan (9. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> das wirkt so gestellt	außerdem ist es 21.03 uhr



21.03? Wo lebst du?


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2010)

das heisst nicht NOM NOM NOM

das heisst

FRAP FRAP FRAP FRAP

ALTER WELCHES KEKSMONSTER MACHT "NOM NOM NOM", DIE MACHEN ALLE FRAP FRAP FRAP, ZUVIEL GEKOKST ODER WAS

omfg leute gibts -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> das heisst nicht NOM NOM NOM
> 
> das heisst
> 
> ...



D:


----------



## mookuh (9. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> 21.03? Wo lebst du?



weiß nicht


mir fällt grad auf buffed sagt mir was anderes als mein computer :/


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> D:



ne weisste, ich bin sonst echt nicht so ABER WTF NOM NOM NOM DA KÖNNT ICH KOTZEN!

benutz in zukunft einfach frap frap frap und dann ists ok?

<3 lachi


----------



## Lekraan (9. März 2010)

Hey ich muss sagen, hier in meinem neuen Wohnort gibts lauter Kiffer XD ... das ist .. ja .. irgendwie cool XD


----------



## Lekraan (9. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> weiß nicht
> 
> 
> mir fällt grad auf buffed sagt mir was anderes als mein computer :/



Fällt mir auch grad auf .....



Buffed lügt uns alle an!!!


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hey ich muss sagen, hier in meinem neuen Wohnort gibts lauter Kiffer XD ... das ist .. ja .. irgendwie cool XD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du nach dem nächsten WE :>,

lol die mütze passt sogar echt

OMFG LOL MÜTZE WUT AUSRASTER ICH TÖTE DEINE MÜTZE, DSCHIHAD GEGEN MÜTZE ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAR


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ne weisste, ich bin sonst echt nicht so ABER WTF NOM NOM NOM DA KÖNNT ICH KOTZEN!
> 
> benutz in zukunft einfach frap frap frap und dann ists ok?
> 
> <3 lachi



ok ._.
tut mir leid thoor <3 
ich denk in zukunft dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ok ._.
> tut mir leid thoor <3
> ich denk in zukunft dran
> 
> ...



gut, knapp dem dschichad von revolutionsführer thoor entgangen.


----------



## Lekraan (9. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ok ._.
> tut mir leid thoor <3
> ich denk in zukunft dran
> 
> ...



Ja, die Mütze passt ... nur meine ist schwarz^.^ ...

Das war das Bild, dass dich so aufgeregt hat, oder?^^
http://images.lokalisten.de/photos/a/2010/01/22/15/05/3581261_1264171970221l.jpg


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> gut, knapp dem dschichad von revolutionsführer thoor entgangen.



du meinst jihad? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok .. puh ._.


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du meinst jihad?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Ich bin der einzig wahre Urheber und Gründer der "Fraktion gegen Zensur und Willkür auf buffed.de"! HULDIGT MIR UND MEINER SIGNATUR!

trve!

btw mal was ernstes: wie kann man unter vista ALLE soundeinstellungen (also aufnahme und wiedergabe) zurücksetzen .<
*


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> *Ich bin der einzig wahre Urheber und Gründer der "Fraktion gegen Zensur und Willkür auf buffed.de"! HULDIGT MIR UND MEINER SIGNATUR!
> 
> trve!
> 
> *



k.b


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Joo alle sollens wissen, lachmann kommt bald zu mir!!1!!1!111



und dann party hard!!11!1


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2010)

Mein regime wird sämtliche art von aufstand und freiem willen BLUTIG UNTERDRÜCKEN!

not

ist e nomine eig ne satan band :< oder was ist das genau


----------



## mookuh (9. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und dann party hard!!11!1



ich komm auch


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2010)

Beachtet mich endlich!

*hüpf hüpf

im ernst jetzt, wie stell ich vista einstellungen zurück -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2010)

die kuh "kommt"
iiiiihhh


----------



## mookuh (9. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die kuh "kommt"
> iiiiihhh



kronas humor


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> kronas humor





gib nicht mir die schuld :<
es war alles !4chan!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> FORMATIEREN!
> 
> 
> haha *lach*
> ...



nacht alex :*


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> FORMATIEREN!
> 
> 
> haha *lach*
> ...



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=QqveA0HuSEA[/youtube]

sonst noch wünsche?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5ePgVs1Jro&NR=1[/youtube]

wusste gar nicht das wrestling neuerdings auch breakdance ist


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gCra4qOrjFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn die Amis keine Probleme haben, dann machen sie sich welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


ich wette der spielt rogue.

LOL microsoft ist doch echt der letzte saftladen auf erden... ich hab zum neuen rechner son paket für win 7 bekommen, ich ruf da an und frage ob ich das auch noch in nem jahr einlösen kann, da sagt die mir am telefon ja und jetzt steht da nur bis 28.2. ... was fürn beschiss ist das denn =(


----------



## nemø (9. März 2010)

Linux-user leben besser


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> DIES IST MEIN COMEBACK!



Das hat MJ auch gesagt und nun isser tot... du solltest in nächster Zeit vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hat MJ auch gesagt und nun isser tot... du solltest in nächster Zeit vorsichtig sein.



Unwitzig. :<


Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#27177;Chee (9. März 2010)

_Nabend Leute_


----------



## Skatero (9. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ist e nomine eig ne satan band :< oder was ist das genau



Ich habe mal gelesen, dass sie religiös sind. Also nicht wirklich Satan.


----------



## Manoroth (9. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelesen, dass sie religiös sind. Also nicht wirklich Satan.



sie sind net religiös

sie behandeln nur teils christliche texte in ihren liedern da das ganze doch ne ganz interessante geschichte ist.

haben aba auch teils sachen die sich eher mit dämonen etc beschäftigen und sonstige sagengestallten und legenden etc


ist einfach sehr fantasy orientiert


----------



## Skatero (9. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sie sind net religiös
> 
> sie behandeln nur teils christliche texte in ihren liedern da das ganze doch ne ganz interessante geschichte ist.
> 
> ...



Okay danke, dann habe ich wohl Quatsch gelesen. :>


----------



## Manoroth (10. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Okay danke, dann habe ich wohl Quatsch gelesen. :>



naja viele interpretieren halt die biblischen lieder so, das die gläubige christen sind


aba ich zum beispiel bin atheist, lese aber atm trotzdem die bibel einfach weill ich das ganze noch faszinierend finde als geschichte


----------



## Billy Eastwood (10. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aba ich zum beispiel bin atheist, lese aber atm trotzdem die bibel einfach weill ich das ganze noch faszinierend finde als geschichte



Das mach ich auch gerade. ^^ Bin auch Atheist aber ich stehe auf so Himmel vs. Hölle Fantasyzeugs. Aber das Ding ist ziemlich anstrengend zu lesen.


----------



## Manoroth (10. März 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> Das mach ich auch gerade. ^^ Bin auch Atheist aber ich stehe auf so Himmel vs. Hölle Fantasyzeugs. Aber das Ding ist ziemlich anstrengend zu lesen.



jup super wen man net pennen kann^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. März 2010)

HALLO! \o/


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2010)

Guten Abend Thread


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend Thread und alle, die ihn bevölkern! =)



fix`d


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> fix`d



Verändere nicht meine Kommentare...
Ich grüße nur den Thread.


----------



## dragon1 (10. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verändere nicht meine Kommentare...
> Ich grüße nur den Thread.



der thread besteht aus bits und den Leuten, die ihn am leben halten *philosophisches Gerde*


kennt sich wer mit latein aus^^ 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Quamobrem iaceo hinc stramentum[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]stimmt der satz? vom aufbau her?[/font]


----------



## dragon1 (10. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Heißt:
> 
> Der Baum auf dem Feld trägt Äpfel und Kirschen gleichzeitig. Eine Faszination.



oh.
Interessant...


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie das lied hier heißt?
> VIDEO



Du sollst dir keine Joints drehen -.-


----------



## Thoor (10. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Meine Frage ging an das Lied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab doch gesagt lekraan wird zum kiffer

btw

der "liebe revolutionsführer" wünscht allerseits einen schönen abend


----------



## Noxiel (10. März 2010)

Das habe ich dann mal übernommen. 

Ich denke ein Video in dem bildlich vorgeführt wird, wie man sich einen Joint zusammenschraubt und der Url der dazugehörigen Seite sollte einem minderjährigen Publikum nicht einfach so präsentiert werden.


----------



## Thoor (10. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das habe ich dann mal übernommen.
> 
> Ich denke ein Video in dem bildlich vorgeführt wird, wie man sich einen Joint zusammenschraubt und der Url der dazugehörigen Seite sollte einem minderjährigen Publikum nicht einfach so präsentiert werden.



gut so meine getreue linke hand! weiter so für die revolution!


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2010)

Starcraft 2 ist hässlich! oO


----------



## Noxiel (10. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, ich wollte nur das Lied vorführen und den Songnamen wissen. War nicht so gemeint ..


Deswegen habe ich auch nur das Video entfernt und dich *nicht* verwarnt. Ich dachte mir schon, dass du nicht provozieren wolltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Ja, auch wir Mods haben Gefühle.


----------



## Thoor (10. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ja, auch wir Mods haben Gefühle.


gerücht!


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ja, auch wir Mods haben Gefühle.



Noxiel - du bist kein guter Mod ^^


----------



## Thoor (10. März 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Alex, komm endlich mit der Buttermilch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jetzt fängst du auch noch an mit dieser gottverschissenen mütze o.O sind hier alle weich im oberstübchen oder was

ICH WERD ALLE DIESE MÜTZEN FINDEN UND AN EINEM RIESIGEN HEIDNISCHEN FEUER VERBENNEN UND DANN KELTENTANZ DRUM RAUFFÜHREN MIT ELEFANTEN TANGA WUAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Edou (10. März 2010)

Nabnd nackschwärmer...ehheeeem nacht :S


----------



## Edou (10. März 2010)

Und ich bin dann auch mal weg,see ya cu!


----------



## mastergamer (10. März 2010)

AC Milan hat verloren. : ( Immerhin .. Ronaldinho und Beckham ham gespielt. Das erfreute mein Herz zutiefst. <3

Aber finds' auch schade dass Real Madrid nicht weiterkommt .. ;/


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2010)

Nabend, ich wollt mal fragen ob es sich empfiehlt im Monster Energy Shop per Vorauszahlung zu bezahlen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. März 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Aber auch nur solang bis meine Haare endlich wieder länger sind <3



!
gut so :O


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2010)

buffed.de hat keine ahnung von recht und wirtschaft -.- geht doch alle zum teufel hier ;(


----------



## Manoroth (11. März 2010)

abend^^


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> HALLO!!!



ich sag doch lekraan wird zum kiffer... ich wusste es! die heutige leekran jugend ist so leicht beinflussbar, sagst du ihm das geilste was es gibt ist leere schneckenhülsen aussaugen hat er 2 tage später bilder von ner weinbergschnecke in der signatur o.O


----------



## Grushdak (11. März 2010)

Mal nach etwas Pause ... Nabend.

Ich hätte da gleich mal eine Frage:

Was ist von folgender Mail zu halten?
Zwar ist schon irgendwie klar, daß es sich wohl um nix Gutes handelt, da mein Kaspersky drauf ansprang und sie bereits "desinfiziert" hat.
Nur kann es sein, daß UPS derzeit so attackiert wird?


> Hello!
> 
> We failed to deliver the package you have sent on the 14th of January in time
> because the addressee's address is erroneous.
> ...



Anbei ist noch ein Zipdatei, namens UPS_invoice_Nr284.zip


gretez


----------



## mookuh (11. März 2010)

abend


----------



## dragon1 (11. März 2010)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOGMOGMGOMG!
Die neue LFG Folge is ja unglaublich... No wai!


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Mal nach etwas Pause ... Nabend.
> 
> Ich hätte da gleich mal eine Frage:
> 
> ...



Wenn du nichts mit UPS verschickt hast, hau es weg... wenn doch ruf bei denen an und frag direkt nach, dann kannste das immernoch machen...


----------



## Grushdak (11. März 2010)

Hab grad mal nachgeschaut, wo die mail her kam ... sie kommt aus den Phlilpinen.
Und bestellt habe ich noch nie etwas über UPS.
Und da Kaspersky sie bereits "entschärft" hat, wegen einem Schädling, ist sie auch gerade komplett geflogen.


----------



## Ykon (12. März 2010)

Först!
Nabend!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. März 2010)

i-wie nich mehr das selbe hier wa?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. März 2010)

Abend Leute!


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2010)

Nabend ihr Ratten


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Ratten



Ich sehe hier keine Ratten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2010)

Bist du so out das du keinen Spiegel in deinem Bildschirm hast?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Bist du so out das du keinen Spiegel in deinem Bildschirm hast?



Nö, ich hab keinen Spiegel in meinem Bildschirm.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2010)

Uuuuh! DU bist so uncool!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Uuuuh! DU bist so uncool!



Ich mach generell nichts, nur um mich cool zu machen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2010)

Und was ist wenn jemand hinter dir mit einem Messer auftaucht? Dann biste aber schön arm dran!


----------



## Ykon (12. März 2010)

Meine Achselhöhlen riechen nach Kokusnuss!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Meine Achselhöhlen riechen nach Kokusnuss!



Obergeil !


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Meine Achselhöhlen riechen nach Kokusnuss!



Wollte das hier jemand wirklich wissen?


----------



## mookuh (12. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wollte das hier jemand wirklich wissen?



Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



PERVERSLING!


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir wissen es moo, dass du auf die Achselhöhlen von Ykon stehst...


----------



## Ykon (12. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir wissen es moo, dass du auf die Achselhöhlen von Ykon stehst...



Die riechen wirklich unvorstellbar gut! Ich kann garnicht mehr aufhören! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Die riechen wirklich unvorstellbar gut! Ich kann garnicht mehr aufhören!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mag Kokosnuss net :<


----------



## Ykon (12. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> rasier dich, ich gib dir meine adresse und schicks mir zu! will auch mal riehen! muha ....bääh



Ist schon rasiert. :<
Aber ich kann gerne meine Beine shampoonieren, die Haare dort abrasieren und diese dann zu dir schicken, wenn du möchtest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (12. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> jetzt ma langsam xD wir schreiben hier im internet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soll ja nichts heißen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir können auch gerne Briefchen schrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ist schon rasiert. :<
> Aber ich kann gerne meine Beine shampoonieren, die Haare dort abrasieren und diese dann zu dir schicken, wenn du möchtest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er würde auch deine Schamhaare nehmen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich würd se an dich weiterschicken lassen .. kannst se dir dann ins gesicht kleben



Nö, ich mag immer noch kein Kokosnuss.


----------



## Silenzz (12. März 2010)

N'ABÄÄND 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (12. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich würd se an dich weiterschicken lassen .. kannst se dir dann ins gesicht kleben



Pwnd :>

Oder aufrauchen! Als Tabak für Wasserpfeifen!


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'ABÄÄND
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guten Abend Silenzz


----------



## Ykon (12. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> das zeugs beamt dich bestimmt auf die wolken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bis in die Unendlichkeit und noch viel weiter!


----------



## Silenzz (12. März 2010)

Omg ihr wollt echt Haare rauchen... Ihr seid ja ekelich die muss man schonend verdampfen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
N'Abend Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (12. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hast dir den Film grad auch reingezogen? XD



Welchen Film? o0


----------



## Silenzz (12. März 2010)

Mich hat Razyl schon immer persönlich begrüßt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (12. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> @Ykon:
> 
> Kam vorhin im Fernsehen :>



Achsou. :O

Keine Ahnung, ich guck nurnoch öffentlich rechtliche.


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Mich hat Razyl schon immer persönlich begrüßt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil du immer so komisch und sehr emotionsgeladen grüßt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und irgendwie symphatisch bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (12. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil du immer so komisch und sehr emotionsgeladen grüßt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke (: Du bist soo wunderbar, ein so wunderbarer Mensch ohne den ich nicht leben könnte (: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (12. März 2010)

Ich verabschiede mich dann mal.
Muss in sechs Stunden für die Schule aufstehen. :>
Gutä Nacht!


----------



## Silenzz (12. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich dann mal.
> Muss in sechs Stunden für die Schule aufstehen. :>
> Gutä Nacht!



HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Nein quatsch, du arme Socke, warum musst du an nem Samstag zur Schule? :O


----------



## Razyl (12. März 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Danke (: Du bist soo wunderbar, ein so wunderbarer Mensch ohne den ich nicht leben könnte (:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bezweifle das jetzt einfach mal... oO


----------



## Ykon (12. März 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Nein quatsch, du arme Socke, warum musst du an nem Samstag zur Schule? :O



Weil wegen Leben scheiße. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (12. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das jetzt einfach mal... oO



W000t wie kannst du es wagen, meine Gefühle anzuzweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schäm dich ganz ehrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anyway, es gab doch mal diesen einen Link hier von jmd. wo Arabische Schriftzeichen waren und n Countdown, hat den vll. jmd? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> W000t wie kannst du es wagen, meine Gefühle anzuzweifeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Tja. Gefühle sind doch eh nur etwas für schwache Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. wtf? oO


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sollte das dein Ernst sein, bist du ein wirklich sehr, sehr mikriger Mensch ...



Nutze deine Brille und finde den Smiley... ><


----------



## Silenzz (13. März 2010)

Fail'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja Razy das gibts wirklich, wurd hier auch im Buffed-Forum mal gepostet, nur weiß nicht wo, ich will denk Link unbedingt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Mist ... Bin kein brillenträger >_>


Tja, fail.



Silenzz schrieb:


> Ja *Razy* das gibts wirklich, wurd hier auch im Buffed-Forum mal gepostet, nur weiß nicht wo, ich will denk Link unbedingt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast das "L" vergessen QQ


----------



## Silenzz (13. März 2010)

War schon absichtlich so, Joke-mäßig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> War schon absichtlich so, Joke-mäßig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber... aber... das geht doch so net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (13. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber... aber... das geht doch so net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es tut mir Leid :'(


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Es tut mir Leid :'(



Ok...


----------



## mastergamer (13. März 2010)

Hallo meine Nachteulen! Hier ist euer Mastergamer, dessen Name in der Live-Show von Razyl um die 50mal genannt wurde!


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Hallo meine Nachteulen! Hier ist euer Mastergamer, dessen Name in der Live-Show von Razyl um die 50mal genannt wurde!



Ich besitze keine Live-show...


----------



## mastergamer (13. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich besitze keine Live-show...



 .. aber einen Live-Stream dafür. Bzw. du hast einen besessen, oder machst' hin und wieder mal einige Live-Streams? Wenn Ja dann .. würde Ich es sehr begrüßen, eingeladen zu werden.


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> .. aber einen Live-Stream dafür. Bzw. du hast einen besessen, oder machst' hin und wieder mal einige Live-Streams? Wenn Ja dann .. würde Ich es sehr begrüßen, eingeladen zu werden.



Nö, keine Zeit da.


----------



## mastergamer (13. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, keine Zeit da.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (13. März 2010)

Grüße von Firun, Carchi, Gali, Dini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist halt so. Keine Zeit für einen Livestream da und keine Spiele ^^


----------



## mastergamer (13. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist halt so. Keine Zeit für einen Livestream da und keine Spiele ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Grüße von Firun, Carchi, Gali, Dini
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



[oO
Grußdame Lillyan ]

Guten Abend Thread


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. März 2010)

Guten Tag!


----------



## Ykon (13. März 2010)

Guten Abend Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. März 2010)

Hallo


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Wieso rennt hier so viel Straight Edge Gesocks herum?


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

Kann man die Signaturen von den Straight Edge Typen nicht entfernen? :X


----------



## Ykon (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Wieso rennt hier so viel Straight Edge Gesocks herum?



Warum rennt hier so viel intolerantes Gesocks herum?


----------



## Edou (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Wieso rennt hier so viel Straight Edge Gesocks herum?


Wer sagt dass ich straigh edge bin :O achso ja..mein titel..mhh..ja nur weil ich vermutlich straight edge bin..geht dichn müll an >_< (man ich darf mich nicht nerven lassen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann man die Signaturen von den Straight Edge Typen nicht entfernen? :X



Deine Signatur hat mir die Unschuld geraubt.. entfernt sie!


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Deine Signatur hat mir die Unschuld geraubt.. entfernt sie!



Hm, die Wahrscheinlichkeit beträgt 0,000000000000000001%


----------



## Edou (13. März 2010)

achso...und wieso glaubt jeder in dem andern thread alko und ich würden euch zwingen straight edge zu sein?...Wie geben nur unsre meinung ab und sagen die warheit dass alkohol schädlich ist! und viele nicht nein sagen können. So wie ihr eure meinung dazu habt


/e lol iwie hatt sich da was entfernt


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> achso...und wieso glaubt jeder in dem andern thread alko und ich würden euch zwingen straight edge zu sein?



Siehst du deine eigene verdammte Signatur du Holzbock?


Ich tippe auf 2 Trolle auf Erkundungstour.
Ansonsten habe ich angst.


----------



## Edou (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Siehst du deine eigene verdammte Signatur du Holzbock?
> 
> 
> Ich tippe auf 2 Trolle auf Erkundungstour.
> Ansonsten habe ich angst.



ja ich sehe meine sigi,aber ich erkenne nicht dass ich darauf schreiben hab "ALLE SOLLEN sXe WERDEN"


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ja ich sehe meine sigi,aber ich erkenne nicht dass ich darauf schreiben hab "ALLE SOLLEN sXe WERDEN"



Ich auch nicht. Habe ich auch nicht behauptet.
Straw man argument, sagt dir was?


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ja ich sehe meine sigi,aber ich erkenne nicht dass ich darauf schreiben hab "ALLE SOLLEN sXe WERDEN"



Das nicht aber der Satz "Straight Edge The Only Right Way To Life" ist nicht gerade passend...


----------



## Ykon (13. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> WO IST DER NEUE MOD?



Wer, wie, wo , was?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Habe ich auch nicht behauptet.
> Straw man argument, sagt dir was?



Lass usn doch in Ruhe... Edou ist außerdem keine Zecke... Das war beleidigend.


----------



## Edou (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Habe ich auch nicht behauptet.
> Straw man argument, sagt dir was?



Achso wir sollen auf Erkundungs Tour sein? Wir sind im Ns Stamm-Gäste.
Und Ich weiß ehrlich nicht was dein comment da zu suchen hatt.WIr zwingen euch nicht sXe zu sein,aber was hatt meine sigi damit zu tun? - Und eine sigi macht keinen Menschen aus.

@razyl - Für mich passt er sehrwohl darein,wer es auf sich setzt der hatt pech,Ich/Wir Zwingen NIEMANDEN.


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lass usn doch in Ruhe... Edou ist außerdem keine Zecke... Das war beleidigend.



Ich habe auch Holzbock gesagt. 

Will nur wissen wie es auf einmal kommt dass sich so viele User verblenden lassen.
Als nächstes geht's wohlmöglich noch in den Bibelkreis *schauder*


----------



## Ykon (13. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das nicht aber der Satz "Straight Edge The Only Right Way To Life" ist nicht gerade passend...



Nebenbei sollte es "Straight Edge The Only Right Way To Live" heißen. 

Life = Das Leben (Nomen)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Holzbock gesagt.
> 
> Will nur wissen wie es auf einmal kommt dass sich so viele User verblenden lassen.
> Als nächstes geht's wohlmöglich noch in den Bibelkreis *schauder*



Holzbock is ne Zeckenart.
Du kannst ja ne Anti sXe Gruppe aufmachen.


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> WIr zwingen euch nicht sXe zu sein,aber was hatt meine sigi damit zu tun?



Ihr reibt uns den Rotz aber ins Gesicht. Ihr seid ja wirklich so viel besser! Oh bitte, setzt euch auf einen Thron auf dass ich euch die Füße küssen kann.


----------



## Edou (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Holzbock gesagt.
> 
> Will nur wissen wie es auf einmal kommt dass sich so viele User verblenden lassen.
> Als nächstes geht's wohlmöglich noch in den Bibelkreis *schauder*


Was is daran Verblendet zu sagen alkohol ist schädlich? und besser ohne als mit? Wer nicht in versuchung kommt,wird erst garnicht süchtig.
Und wieso bibelkreis? Wir haben kein buch dass wir anhimmeln,keine eigenen gott.
Ihr habt eure religionen und eure regeln alles gemacht um euch in sicherheit zu wiegen,aber wenn regeln anfangen gebrochen zu werden werdet ihr euer schicksal in frage stellen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. März 2010)

Wir können euch retten. Wenn ihr vom Alkohol loskommen wollt, dann geht imemr weiter zu unserem Denken über. Was kann es euch schaden, immer mehr auf Alkohol zu verzichten?


----------



## Petersburg (13. März 2010)

Hallo!

...was stinkt hier so?? IIIIIIIIIIIIHHHHHHHHHHHHH es ist Straight Edge *wegrenn* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wir können euch retten. Wenn ihr vom Alkohol loskommen wollt, dann geht imemr weiter zu unserem Denken über. Was kann es euch schaden, immer mehr auf Alkohol zu verzichten?



Aber Wir Zwingen Keinen.


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wir können euch retten. Wenn ihr vom Alkohol loskommen wollt, dann geht imemr weiter zu unserem Denken über. Was kann es euch schaden, immer mehr auf Alkohol zu verzichten?



Hmm, gar nichts kann mir schaden. Das ist aber noch lange kein Grund das zu tun.
Habe mir zur Feier des Tages grade einen solchen tollen "Alkopop" reingeschüttet. Rachimanoff Ice Red Energy.
Und jetzt bin ich bessen vom Teufel Alkohol, nicht?
Brauche ich jetzt einen Exorzisten? Bringe ich jetzt wen um? Ich steig lieber in mein Auto und fahr eine Runde auf der Autobahn.


----------



## Edou (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Hmm, gar nichts kann mir schaden. Das ist aber noch lange kein Grund das zu tun.
> Habe mir zur Feier des Tages grade einen solchen tollen "Alkopop" reingeschüttet. Rachimanoff Ice Red Energy.
> Und jetzt bin ich bessen vom Teufel Alkohol, nicht?
> Brauche ich jetzt einen Exorzisten? Bringe ich jetzt wen um? Ich steig lieber in mein Auto und fahr eine Runde auf der Autobahn.


Ich Gratuliere dir.
Dann trink halt,NICHT jeder wird Süchtig,aber es gibt duchaus leute die sich leicht beeinflussen lassen und sturzbesoffen mit "freunden" aus der bar laufen und ins autosteigen,leute verletzen/töten.
Es muss nicht jeder sein,Ich selbsta uch nicht ich bin nicht Pure straight edge ich hab auch schon getrunken dank guter erzihung sag ich zu meinem vater wnen wir mal los ziehen und er sagt wenn ich will darf ich 1 bier trinken sag ich meist nein. Nur dies können nunmal nicht viele und sind verantwortungslos,da nutzt aufklärung wenig.


----------



## Ykon (13. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ICH BIN EUER NEUER ZAM!



Dann stoppe mal den Flamewar hier, die nerven langsam. :/


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (13. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Dann stoppe mal den Flamewar hier, die nerven langsam. :/


Nabend

Jo geht ein echt auf die nerven


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Euch nervt ein Flamewar in einem Thread ohne Regeln?
Oh Leute. Neu im Internet?


----------



## dragon1 (13. März 2010)

*Sich Alkopop und Edou anschliess*


----------



## Edou (13. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Sich Alkopop und Edou anschliess*



Komm in unsre grp! 
(my buffed un so)


----------



## dragon1 (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Euch nervt ein Flamewar in einem Thread ohne Regeln?
> Oh Leute. Neu im Internet?



Internet bedeutet fuer manche leider "Platz, wo es kein Niveau gibt und an dem ich die Sau in mir rauslassen kann:
Leider.


----------



## dragon1 (13. März 2010)

[font="Arial, sans-serif"]
ups doppelpost xD

Ein alter Metal-Opa liegt im Sterben und versammelt in seinen letzten Stunden seine Söhne um sich. Keuchend und mit sichtlicher Anstrengung flüstert er ihnen zu: "Ich habe einen letzten Wunsch, bevor ich den Löffel abgebe." Der älteste Sohn fragt sogleich, was der Vater begehrt. Darauf sagt der Alte: "Ich möchte jetzt ein Hip-Hopper sein und in Baggys und einem XXXXXXL-Shirt begraben werden." 

Die Söhne sind erstaunt und schockiert. Als sie die Aufregung verdaut haben, will der jüngste sofort wissen, was in den Vater wohl gefahren ist: "Was ist denn mit dir los? Du warst immer ein Metal-Narr. Deine Haare konnten nie lang genug, deine Lederjacke nie schwarz genug sein. Und nun willst du dein Nietenarmband gegen eine billige Halskette eintauschen? Wieso tust du uns da nur an?" 
Da lächelt der Todgeweihte und sagt hustend: "Ist doch besser, es stirbt einer von denen als einer von uns!" 

[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]xD Der is mal geil[/font]


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Internet bedeutet fuer manche leider "Platz, wo es kein Niveau gibt und an dem ich die Sau in mir rauslassen kann:
> Leider.



Und für den Rest ist es scheinbar nur ein Kreiswichsen zum profilieren und ungebildete Meinung verbreiten.


----------



## Edou (13. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> [font="Arial, sans-serif"]
> ups doppelpost xD
> 
> Ein alter Metal-Opa liegt im Sterben und versammelt in seinen letzten Stunden seine Söhne um sich. Keuchend und mit sichtlicher Anstrengung flüstert er ihnen zu: "Ich habe einen letzten Wunsch, bevor ich den Löffel abgebe." Der älteste Sohn fragt sogleich, was der Vater begehrt. Darauf sagt der Alte: "Ich möchte jetzt ein Hip-Hopper sein und in Baggys und einem XXXXXXL-Shirt begraben werden."
> ...


XDDD GEIL


----------



## dragon1 (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Und für den Rest ist es scheinbar nur ein Kreiswichsen zum profilieren und ungebildete Meinung verbreiten.



nur weil du im rl nichts reisst musst du hier nicht den obercoolen spielen - manche leute wollen sich hier Unterhalten. Mal zu sinnvollen mal zu sinnlosen themen (2tes oefter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber deine flames kannst du dir sparen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nur weil du im rl nichts reisst musst du hier nicht den obercoolen spielen



And if you are not Down with that, we have got two words for ya... SUCK IT!


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nur weil du im rl nichts reisst musst du hier nicht den obercoolen spielen - manche leute wollen sich hier Unterhalten. Mal zu sinnvollen mal zu sinnlosen themen (2tes oefter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht gleich jeden anflug von Kritik als Flame abtun.

Aber du hast mir wirklich total hart getroffen mit dem RL part. Mensch. Vor allem in einem Forum für WoW-Nerds ein ganz ganz böses Foul!
Aua aua.


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *nur weil du im rl nichts reisst musst du hier nicht den obercoolen spielen *- manche leute wollen sich hier Unterhalten. Mal zu sinnvollen mal zu sinnlosen themen (2tes oefter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du flamest ihn wohl nicht gerade? ...


----------



## dragon1 (13. März 2010)

und nun ein wenig Musik:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuueLWWA-0U
*Mitsing* Denn du bist immer dann - am besten - wenns dir eigentlich egal ist, du bist immer dann - am besten wenn du einfach ganz normal bist, du bist immer dann - am besten, du musst es nicht - austetsten! "


----------



## Ykon (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Euch nervt ein Flamewar in einem Thread ohne Regeln?
> Oh Leute. Neu im Internet?



Eigentlich nicht, finds aber nur doof, wenn hier über sinnlose Dinge diskutiert wird und damit irgendwie die "Stimmung" gedrückt wird und die anderen User, die nicht auf Streit aus sind, nicht posten. Außerdem gibts hier auch Regeln. Netiquette und so...


----------



## dragon1 (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Nicht gleich jeden anflug von Kritik als Flame abtun.
> 
> Aber du hast mir wirklich total hart getroffen mit dem RL part. Mensch. Vor allem in einem Forum für WoW-Nerds ein ganz ganz böses Foul!
> Aua aua.



die wow nerds sind ein paar unterforen weiter unten - das ist der "Allgemein-Forenteil"

Ja razyl, ich flame auch. 
Frei nach dem motto Gewalt erzeugt gegengewalt.


Btw, noch n geiles DA Lied:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=girA-la1RDA


----------



## Asayur (13. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> [font="Arial, sans-serif"]
> Ein alter Metal-Opa liegt im Sterben und versammelt in seinen letzten Stunden seine Söhne um sich. Keuchend und mit sichtlicher Anstrengung flüstert er ihnen zu: "Ich habe einen letzten Wunsch, bevor ich den Löffel abgebe." Der älteste Sohn fragt sogleich, was der Vater begehrt. Darauf sagt der Alte: "Ich möchte jetzt ein Hip-Hopper sein und in Baggys und einem XXXXXXL-Shirt begraben werden."
> 
> Die Söhne sind erstaunt und schockiert. Als sie die Aufregung verdaut haben, will der jüngste sofort wissen, was in den Vater wohl gefahren ist: "Was ist denn mit dir los? Du warst immer ein Metal-Narr. Deine Haare konnten nie lang genug, deine Lederjacke nie schwarz genug sein. Und nun willst du dein Nietenarmband gegen eine billige Halskette eintauschen? Wieso tust du uns da nur an?"
> ...


Dazu hab ich auch einen, ist aber vom allgemeninen ein wenig fieser *g*:

Die Lehrerin fragt in der Klasse was die Kinder so für Musik hören und alle bis auf einen Antworten mit HipHop, woraufhin die Lehrerin erstaunt fragt:"Aber wieso hörst du als einziges Metal hier, wenn alle HipHop hören?" Darauf der Kleine:"Naja, meine Eltern, Urgrosseltern und mein Bruder hören auch Metal und meine Eltern haben mir gesagt, dass Metal gut ist." Darauf entgegnet die Lehrerin: "Aber du musst doch nicht alles machen, was deine Eltern und Geschwister machen, stell dir mal vor, deine Mutter wäre eine Prostituierte und dein Vater Drogenabhängig?!" Darauf der kleine mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht: "Tja, dann Frau Lehrerin, dann würde ich vermutlich auch HipHop hören."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, finds aber nur doof, wenn hier über sinnlose Dinge diskutiert wird und damit irgendwie die "Stimmung" gedrückt wird und die anderen User, die nicht auf Streit aus sind, nicht posten. Außerdem gibts hier auch Regeln. Netiquette und so...



Es gibt doch bestimmt sowas wie eine Ignore-Funktion in diesem geistigen Brachland was sich da Buffed Forum schimpft.

Ansonsten verbreite ich gerne etwas schlechte Laune, Gründe das Feiern abzubrechen gibt es immer genug.


----------



## dragon1 (13. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Dazu hab ich auch einen, ist aber vom allgemeninen ein wenig fieser *g*:
> 
> Die Lehrerin fragt in der Klasse was die Kinder so für Musik hören und alle bis auf einen Antworten mit HipHop, woraufhin die Lehrerin erstaunt fragt:"Aber wieso hörst du als einziges Metal hier, wenn alle HipHop hören?" Darauf der Kleine:"Naja, meine Eltern, Urgrosseltern und mein Bruder hören auch Metal und meine Eltern haben mir gesagt, dass Metal gut ist." Darauf entgegnet die Lehrerin: "Aber du musst doch nicht alles machen, was deine Eltern und Geschwister machen, stell dir mal vor, deine Mutter wäre eine Prostituierte und dein Vater Drogenabhängig?!" Darauf der kleine mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht: "Tja, dann Frau Lehrerin, dann würde ich vermutlich auch HipHop hören."
> 
> ...


Mwhaha alt aber gut!


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ja razyl, ich flame auch.
> Frei nach dem motto Gewalt erzeugt gegengewalt.



Ist ja auch der beste Weg...


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> die wow nerds sind ein paar unterforen weiter unten - das ist der "Allgemein-Forenteil"




Im "Portal für Online-Spiele". Dann sind die anderen halt Aion-Nerds. Oder was weiß ich.

Machen die Ärzte eigentlich noch Musik?


----------



## dragon1 (13. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist ja auch der beste Weg...



Nein ist es nicht, is mir aber auch egal


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht, is mir aber auch egal



Dann solltest du dich nicht wundern, dass auch dich jemand flamed..


----------



## dragon1 (13. März 2010)

koennen wir das jetzt lassen und wieder zu nem interessanten thema kommen? Du beschwerst dich ueber fehlendes Nieveau und dumme Themen, gib mal ein interessantes Thema zur Diskussion an.


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> koennen wir das jetzt lassen und wieder zu nem interessanten thema kommen? Du beschwerst dich ueber fehlendes Nieveau und dumme Themen, gib mal ein interessantes Thema zur Diskussion an.



Meinst du mich? Wenn ja: Nö, ich bin nur noch hier um ab und zu mal reinzuschauen. Für die interessanten Diskussionen um Gott und Die Welt fehlen mir einfach die früheren Leute.


----------



## Ykon (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Es gibt doch bestimmt sowas wie eine Ignore-Funktion in diesem geistigen Brachland was sich da Buffed Forum schimpft.
> 
> Ansonsten verbreite ich gerne etwas schlechte Laune, Gründe das Feiern abzubrechen gibt es immer genug.



Jau die gibts tatsächlich, nutzte ich allerdings ungern, da ich dann keine Posts mehr von dir sehen kamm, um dich zu nerven. 

Gegen Punkt zwei hab ich generell nichts und gegen Misanthropen hab ich auch nichts, aber versuch bei kleinen, gut gemeinten Meinungsäußerungen nicht zu antworten. Wenn du allerdings antworten muss oder willst, dann bitte vernünftig und nicht mit so nem supercoolen Rambospruch, wie du es ja sonst pflegst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> gib mal ein interessantes Thema zur Diskussion an.



Die 10 Gebote aus dem Manifest des Evolutionären Humanismus.


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Jau die gibts tatsächlich, nutzte ich allerdings ungern, da ich dann keine Posts mehr von dir sehen kamm, um dich zu nerven.



Um mich zu nerven bedarf es weit mehr als... ja. Was machst du eigentlich?



Ykon schrieb:


> Gegen Punkt zwei hab ich generell nichts und gegen Misanthropen hab ich auch nichts, aber versuch bei kleinen, gut gemeinten Meinungsäußerungen nicht zu antworten. Wenn du allerdings antworten muss oder willst, dann bitte vernünftig und nicht mit so nem supercoolen Rambospruch, wie du es ja sonst pflegst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Supercoolen Rambospruch? Mache ich den Eindruck?
Cool
Ich verstehe leider nicht ganz, welche Sprüche du damit meinst.


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Jau die gibts tatsächlich, nutzte ich allerdings ungern, da ich dann keine Posts mehr von dir sehen kamm, um dich zu nerven.


Doch kannst du. Zumindest funktionierte das noch in der alten Foren-Version. Dort konnte man sich die Beiträge dennoch anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Kronas (13. März 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/145961-teamspeak-3/page__view__findpost__p__2488762
*werbung für sein problem mach*


----------



## dragon1 (13. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meinst du mich? Wenn ja: Nö, ich bin nur noch hier um ab und zu mal reinzuschauen. Für die interessanten Diskussionen um Gott und Die Welt fehlen mir einfach die früheren Leute.


Hm, ich glaub das erste mal stimm ich dir in dem zusammenhang zu: 
Raiden11, Corrado, [font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]Scratcher. [/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]Die Leute, mit denen man noch auf hohem Niveau diskutieren konnte, die philosophische Diskussionen betrieben haben... ich vermisse sie, aber wegen angeblicher werbung fuer eine Religioese "Sekte" sind die ja gegangen... *Nochmal sehr wuetend zu ZAM blick"[/font]


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hm, ich glaub das erste mal stimm ich dir in dem zusammenhang zu: Raiden11, Corrado, [font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]Scratcher. [/font]
> [font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]Die Leute, mit denen man noch auf hohem Niveau diskutieren konnte, die philosophische Diskussionen betrieben haben... ich vermisse sie, aber wegen angeblicher werbung fuer eine Religioese "Sekte" sind die ja gegangen... [/font]



Die meinte ich eigentlich net... X)


----------



## Ykon (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Um mich zu nerven bedarf es weit mehr als... ja. Was machst du eigentlich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was meinst du mit "was machst du eigentlich"?

Und mit den supercoolen Rambospruch meine ich deinen sehr zynischen Schreibstil. Erinnert mich irgendwie an Dr. Cox in Scrubs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die meinte ich eigentlich net... X)



Ich weiss wen du meinst. ABer ich stimm dir zu, dass da die Richtigen Leute fehlen. Bei dem Thema _WELCHE_ leute, spalten sich aber unsere meinungen.


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hm, ich glaub das erste mal stimm ich dir in dem zusammenhang zu: Raiden11, Corrado, [font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]Scratcher. [/font]
> [font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]Die Leute, mit denen man noch auf hohem Niveau diskutieren konnte, die philosophische Diskussionen betrieben haben... ich vermisse sie, aber wegen angeblicher werbung fuer eine Religioese "Sekte" sind die ja gegangen... [/font]



Oh, Sekten. Die mag ich gerne! Welche Sekte war's denn?
Zeugen Jehovas? Scientology? 
Ich bin ja so gespannt.


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "was machst du eigentlich"?



Du meinst du nervst mich. Das Problem ist.. du machst nichts. Wie soll mich das nerven? Ich meine, natürlich, deine bloße Anwesenheit stört mich schon ungemein und ich würde lieber in einem Feuer sitzen als mich mit dir zu unterhalten aber... sonst?



Ykon schrieb:


> Und mit den supercoolen Rambospruch meine ich deinen sehr zynischen Schreibstil. Erinnert mich irgendwie an Dr. Cox in Scrubs.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann sollte ich doch hoffentlich bald einen kleinen Fankreis um mich gebildet haben. Irgendwann bin ich dann Mod. Ganz klar.


----------



## dragon1 (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Oh, Sekten. Die mag ich gerne! Welche Sekte war's denn?
> Zeugen Jehovas? Scientology?
> Ich bin ja so gespannt.



GAR KEINE!
Wir haben auf einer Geschlossenen Gruppe ueber einige Textstellen aus der Bibel diskutiert, ueber die Todesstrafen und ueber die Bibel, generell Philosophische Fragen (Leben und Tod?), es wurden nie irgendwelche Sekten/Kirchen erwaehnt, wir haben uns nur unterhalten. War eine lockere, aber auch niveauvolle Gesellschaft.
Allerdings sind auf buffed.de ALLE religioesen Sachen = Sekte, abwerbung (Hallo, nicht oeffentliche gruppe?)

*sich an die Zeiten erinner, als wir auf 61 seiten ueber Religion unterhalten haben im Gott & die Welt Forum, mit Corrado,  Razyl, Raiden11, Bloodletting, LoD  Davatar Stancer (war glaub ich auch dabei) und den ganzen anderen


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> GAR KEINE!
> Wir haben auf einer Geschlossenen Gruppe ueber einige Textstellen aus der Bibel diskutiert, ueber die Todesstrafen und ueber die Bibel, generell Philosophische Fragen (Leben und Tod?), es wurden nie irgendwelche Sekten/Kirchen erwaehnt, wir haben uns nur unterhalten. War eine lockere, aber auch niveauvolle Gesellschaft.
> Allerdings sind auf buffed.de ALLE religioesen Sachen = Sekte, abwerbung (Hallo, nicht oeffentliche gruppe?)




Ui, fein. Bibeldiskussionen machen mir immer Spaß. Bin mir nur nie so richtig sicher ob ich Twilight als Fantasy-Buch nicht doch besser finde. Und das mag schon etwas heißen.


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ui, fein. Bibeldiskussionen machen mir immer Spaß. Bin mir nur nie so richtig sicher ob ich Twilight als Fantasy-Buch nicht doch besser finde. Und das mag schon etwas heißen.



Hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. März 2010)

gute nacht, bis morgen


----------



## Ykon (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Du meinst du nervst mich. Das Problem ist.. du machst nichts. Wie soll mich das nerven? Ich meine, natürlich, deine bloße Anwesenheit stört mich schon ungemein und ich würde lieber in einem Feuer sitzen als mich mit dir zu unterhalten aber... sonst?



Achso. *Grinsen muss, weil er Dr. Cox vor seinen Augen sieht* Immerhin hast du auf meinen Post geantwortet, also muss ich ja wohl etwas in dir ausgelöst haben.



Harloww schrieb:


> Na dann sollte ich doch hoffentlich bald einen kleinen Fankreis um mich gebildet haben. Irgendwann bin ich dann Mod. Ganz klar.



Ich möchte dich ungern, sogar sehr ungern als Mod haben. Vor allem hiernach. *g*


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Achso. *Grinsen muss, weil er Dr. Cox vor seinen Augen sieht* Immerhin hast du auf meinen Post geantwortet, also muss ich ja wohl etwas in dir ausgelöst haben.



Ausgelöst hat es ein Bedürfnis bei dir etwas auszulösen. Verrückt oder?



Ykon schrieb:


> Ich möchte dich ungern, sogar sehr ungern als Mod haben. Vor allem hiernach. *g*



Warum?


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich möchte dich ungern, sogar sehr ungern als Mod haben. Vor allem hiernach. *g*



Ach, ich hätte auch einige Leute ungern als mod, aber sie sind es leider ><


----------



## dragon1 (13. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, ich hätte auch einige Leute ungern als mod, aber sie sind es leider ><



Ich wuerde gern Tikume wieder als mod, hat einfach das gewisse etwas xD


----------



## Ykon (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Warum?



Darum: 





Harloww schrieb:


> Ich meine, natürlich, deine bloße Anwesenheit stört mich schon ungemein und ich würde lieber in einem Feuer sitzen als mich mit dir zu unterhalten aber... sonst?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, ich hätte auch einige Leute ungern als mod, aber sie sind es leider ><



Das ist eine andere Geschichte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. März 2010)

hier is ja party hard o0


----------



## Ykon (13. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> hier is ja party hard o0



Jau, aber anscheinend wieder alle weg. :/


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Warte nur auf Material.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Jau, aber anscheinend wieder alle weg. :/



:/


Harloww schrieb:


> Warte nur auf Material.



ich bin gern auf 4chan :>


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin gern auf 4chan :>



Das freut mich. /y/ oder /cm/?


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> asjdhasdbhdif



Boy ,you done smoked yourself retarded.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Das freut mich. /y/ oder /cm/?



größtenteils nur /b/ :>


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> größtenteils nur /b/ :>



Und welche Threads magst du denn am liebsten? KiPo? Schwulenpornos? Random-Porn-Thread #24994229 allein auf der Frontpage?


----------



## Ykon (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Das freut mich. /y/ oder /cm/?



Den hab ich erst verstanden, als ich einen Blick auf die einzelnen Kategorien geworfen hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe Lachmann auch. o0


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Und welche Threads magst du denn am liebsten? KiPo? Schwulenpornos? Random-Porn-Thread #24994229 allein auf der Frontpage?



wegen pr0n bin ich eher weniger drauf ... mehr für die lustigen bilder :>


----------



## Ykon (13. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> hab alles verstanden, bis auf das fett gedruckte



Behindert.


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wegen pr0n bin ich eher weniger drauf ... mehr für die lustigen bilder :>



Dann hast du aber selten etwas zu lachen.





Lekraan schrieb:


> hab alles verstanden, bis auf das fett gedruckte



Ach dass heißt bei Medikamenten nur, dass der Wirkstoff verlangsamt freigesetzt wird. Mehr nicht. Auf keinen fall. Gar nicht erst googlen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber selten etwas zu lachen.



eher weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4chan hat genau meinen humor


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> eher weniger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Immernoch? Selbst mit all den 13-jährigen?

Wenn das natürlich dein Humor ist... warte mal.
Ich bin auf Buffed.
Wenn es da nur irgendeine Verbindung gäbe...


----------



## Kronas (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber selten etwas zu lachen.


pff von /b/ geht alles aus, was irgendwie bekannt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Immernoch? Selbst mit all den 13-jährigen?
> 
> Wenn das natürlich dein Humor ist... warte mal.
> Ich bin auf Buffed.
> Wenn es da nur irgendeine Verbindung gäbe...



Das war fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> pff von /b/ ging alles aus, was irgendwie bekannt wird. Dadurch wurde es dann nur noch peinlich und wird jetzt in deutschen Foren ausgeschlachtet dass einem das Hirn blutet



Habe das mal für dich richtiggestellt.
Hast vollkommen recht.


----------



## Ykon (13. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ja echt sorry alter, aber ich geh trotzdem



Gute Nacht!!!11


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Immernoch? Selbst mit all den 13-jährigen?
> 
> Wenn das natürlich dein Humor ist... warte mal.
> Ich bin auf Buffed.
> Wenn es da nur irgendeine Verbindung gäbe...



wie gesagt, ich bin weniger .. nein.. gar nicht für den pr0n da, nur für die lustigen bilder :>
naja, ich bin auf buffed weil ich mal wow gespielt hab und das ich auf /b/ unterwegs bin hat mit buffed nichts zu tun


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich bin weniger .. nein.. gar nicht für den pr0n da, nur für die lustigen bilder :>
> naja, ich bin auf buffed weil ich mal wow gespielt hab und das ich auf /b/ unterwegs bin hat mit buffed nichts zu tun



Ich wünschte /b/ wäre noch immer gut. (Hurr durr /b/ war noch nie gut XD XD so random!)
Wenn moot den Laden doch nur endlich schließen würde...


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ich wünschte /b/ wäre noch immer gut. (Hurr durr /b/ war noch nie gut XD XD so random!)
> Wenn moot den Laden doch nur endlich schließen würde...



ich find auf /b/ immernoch paar lustige bilder pro tag .. das reicht mir :>


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich find auf /b/ immernoch paar lustige bilder pro tag .. das reicht mir :>



Okay okay. Dann streichel ich dir jetzt nochmal über den Kopf und dann geht's husch husch ab in's Körbchen.


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich find auf /b/ immernoch paar lustige bilder pro tag .. das reicht mir :>



Du könntest auch einfach in den Spiegel schauen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nimms net so ernst Lachi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Okay okay. Dann streichel ich dir jetzt nochmal über den Kopf und dann geht's husch husch ab in's Körbchen.



aha ... endlich mal wieder ein guter forentroll :>
ein würdiger taktloss ersatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> aha ... endlich mal wieder ein guter forentroll :>
> ein würdiger taktloss ersatz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*schnell aus dem körbchen aufsteh und körbchen in die ecke tritt* öh, ja, genau


----------



## Ykon (13. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> aha ... endlich mal wieder ein guter forentroll :>
> ein würdiger taktloss ersatz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, diesmal ist er sogar davon überzeugt er sei cool! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ne, diesmal ist er sogar davon überzeugt er sei cool!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin Straight Edge! Ich bin so schweinecool, ich muss nichtmal rauchen oder saufen!


----------



## Ykon (13. März 2010)

Dann hättest du wenigstens etwas Charakter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Dann hättest du wenigstens etwas Charakter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe so viel Charakter, ich trage 2 paar Unterhosen nur um ihn zu vestecken.


----------



## Ykon (13. März 2010)

Stimmt. Die eine hast du an und die andere steckt zerknüllt darunter.


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die eine hast du an und die andere steckt zerknüllt darunter.



Ich hätte wenigstens auf einen Inkontinenzkonter gehofft.


----------



## Ykon (13. März 2010)

Auf sowas kannst du im WoW-Forum hoffen, hier nicht unbedingt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Die herren aus dem Off-Topic, nein wie vornehm sie doch sind.
Geben sich nicht mit dem dreckigen WoW-Pöbel ab.


----------



## Ykon (13. März 2010)

So siehts's aus. Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel.
Wenn du um allgemeinen WoW-Forum eine vernünftige Diskussion findest, dann... Ach egal, du wirst sowieso keine finden.


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ach egal, du wirst sowieso keine finden.



Steht das nicht schon in den Registrierungsbedingungen und Regeln die ich akzeptieren muss um mich anzumelden?


----------



## Ykon (13. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Steht das nicht schon in den Registrierungsbedingungen und Regeln die ich akzeptieren muss um mich anzumelden?



Inoffiziell schon, aber offiziell muss da ja immer irgendein Quatsch stehen.


----------



## Ykon (13. März 2010)

Ist ja anscheinend nichts mehr los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin dann mal penn0rn, gute Nacht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. März 2010)

nacht ykon :>


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2010)

Toter Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (14. März 2010)

Hoffentlich meine Schuld.


Ich gehe mir jetzt einen bauen und dann ins Bett. Jawohl.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Hoffentlich meine Schuld.
> 
> 
> Ich gehe mir jetzt einen bauen und dann ins Bett. Jawohl.



Der Thread war schon vor deiner Ankunft tot...


----------



## Petersburg (14. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Hoffentlich meine Schuld.
> 
> 
> Ich gehe mir jetzt einen bauen und dann ins Bett. Jawohl.



Dafür, dass du absichtlich die Nachtschwärmer tot gemacht hast wirst du brennen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (14. März 2010)

Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer. Was gayt ab?


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2010)

Kronas und Ykon beleidigen schon wieder Moderatoren im ICQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw:
Happy Birthday Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. März 2010)

Nabend und gratuliere Lilly-chan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend und Gratuliere Lilly-chan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da schliess ich mich einfach mal an


----------



## Reo_MC (14. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Happy Birthday Lilly
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Meine Rede. Nabend zusammen.


----------



## Ykon (14. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kronas und Ykon beleidigen schon wieder Moderatoren im ICQ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was? Wer? Wie? Wo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Gute zum Geburtstag, Lilly. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Was? Wer? Wie? Wo?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab Beweise...


----------



## Ykon (14. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab Beweise...



Dann leg mal los, würd ich gerne sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab Beweise...



alles ykons idee



> Happy Birthday Lilly
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## dragon1 (14. März 2010)

Zeit ein wenig Musik in diesen Thread zu bringen 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thC7AlLItww


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (14. März 2010)

Nabend und Happy Birthday Lilly?! ^^


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Dann leg mal los, würd ich gerne sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich poste sicherlich keine beleidigende Inhalte hier im Forum.


----------



## dragon1 (14. März 2010)

muahaha heute durch blosse ehrlichkeit ne allianz bei travian endgueltig zerstritten...die haben mir lang genug das leben schwer gemacht und nun streiten sie sich


----------



## Ykon (14. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich poste sicherlich keine beleidigende Inhalte hier im Forum.



Das ist dann dein Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Das ist dann dein Problem.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, meins ist es nicht. Wieso auch?


----------



## Ykon (14. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, meins ist es nicht. Wieso auch?



Weil Anklage ohne Beweise!


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Weil Anklage ohne Beweise!



Ich kann den jeweiligen Moderator auch per PN anschreiben und dort die Beweise vorbringen :-)


----------



## Petersburg (14. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend und gratuliere Lilly-chan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Anschließ* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann den jeweiligen Moderator auch per PN anschreiben und dort die Beweise vorbringen :-)



ich gestehe alles, aber ich kriegt mich niemals lebend! *virtuelle klippe runterspring*


----------



## dragon1 (14. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich gestehe alles, aber ich kriegt mich niemals lebend! *virtuelle klippe runterspring*


*Am Rand der Virtuellen Klippe steh*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (14. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich gestehe alles, aber ich kriegt mich niemals lebend! *virtuelle klippe runterspring*



*mit fallschirm mit runter spring* pwnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (14. März 2010)

Gibts dazu nicht nen Thread bei den Forenspielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. März 2010)

Oh mist Raupen essen war keine gute Idee *flacher witz*


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Oh mist Raupen essen war keine gute Idee *flacher witz*



Langweilig


----------



## mastergamer (14. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Oh mist Raupen essen war keine gute Idee *flacher witz*



Neeext!

btw: Guten Abönd Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Lillyan (14. März 2010)

Dankeschöööön


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dankeschöööön



Absolut kein Problem. Das Schreiben ging gerade noch so xD

Btw:
Ubisoft-Rabbids ftw \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. März 2010)

glückwunsch lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> glückwunsch lilly
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sag mal... willst du mich verarschen? Im ICQ antwortest du seit über 5 Stunden nicht mehr oO


----------



## Lillyan (14. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kronas und Ykon beleidigen schon wieder Moderatoren im ICQ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Grad erst gelesen, aber ein kurzes Statement dazu: Was ihr im ICQ schreibt geht nur euch was an... mir ist es recht egal was ihr da von euch gebt und ich denke jedem anderen Moderator ebenso. Genau wie die Scherzkekse, die Bilder von uns auf "komische" Seiten hochladen. Ich habe höchstens Mitleid mit den Leuten, die in ihrer Freizeit nichts besseres zu tun haben als über Leute zu lästern/zu beleidigen, die sie nichtmal kennen. Also, weiterhin viel Spaß im ICQ.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Grad erst gelesen, aber ein kurzes Statement dazu: Was ihr im ICQ schreibt geht nur euch was an... mir ist es recht egal was ihr da von euch gebt und ich denke jedem anderen Moderator ebenso. Genau wie die Scherzkekse, die Bilder von uns auf "komische" Seiten hochladen. Ich habe höchstens Mitleid mit den Leuten, die in ihrer Freizeit nichts besseres zu tun haben als über Leute zu lästern/zu beleidigen, die sie nichtmal kennen. Also, weiterhin viel Spaß im ICQ.



Och, der Spaß ist schon lange nemmer gegeben... zumindest wenn gewisse Leute andere Leute in ein Grp. Chat einladen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (14. März 2010)

Man zieht über uns her? Gibt es denn Leute, die mit unserer Arbeit unzufrieden sind?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Man zieht über uns her? Gibt es denn Leute, die mit unserer Arbeit unzufrieden sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wahrscheinlich. Bei dieser relativ großen Community gibt es sicherlich einige. Ich bin ja auch net immer 100% zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich. Bei dieser relativ großen Community gibt es sicherlich einige. Ich bin ja auch net immer 100% zufrieden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das gibt Schläge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (14. März 2010)

Ich glaub der Smilie sollte dezent andeuten, dass wir uns dessen durchaus bewust sind :>


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Smilie sollte dezent andeuten, dass wir uns dessen durchaus bewust sind :>



Es war aber nur dezent angedeutet!!!111
Ihr müsst es richtig groß andeuten


----------



## Lillyan (14. März 2010)

vote4ironietags


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (14. März 2010)

Nabend :>


----------



## Manoroth (14. März 2010)

abend^^


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> vote4ironietags



Joa.... wo ist Zam?


----------



## Lillyan (14. März 2010)

*rat* Der zockt


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *rat* Der zockt



Sicherlich Aliens vs. Predator 
Der suchti, dabei ist das Spiel doch gar nicht so großartig... eigentlich schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^-^


----------



## Manoroth (14. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sicherlich Aliens vs. Predator
> Der suchti ^-^



das game is auch noch funny^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (14. März 2010)

Lilly hat Geburtstag?

Happy Birthday! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :>


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das game is auch noch funny^^



Leider nicht mehr so toll wie die Vorgänger :<


----------



## Soramac (14. März 2010)

Oda er schneidet seine Haare ab.. ;p.. nein Spaß.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Oda er schneidet seine Haare ab.. ;p.. nein Spaß.



Ich glaube das würde er nie wagen ^^


----------



## Soramac (14. März 2010)

Falls wenn, lach ich wie Tom Hanks, als die Badewanne runterfällt bei dem Film: Geschenkt ist noch zu teuer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i1jTICaqO8

der presst das so raus ;P


----------



## Lillyan (14. März 2010)

Die Szene hab ich geliebt... als ich noch klein war :>


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Die Szene hab ich geliebt... als ich noch klein war :>



Jetzt liebst du sie nicht mehr, weil du groß bist? oO


----------



## Lillyan (14. März 2010)

Naja, nachdem ich mir den Film rund 40 Mal angeschaut hab ists nicht mehr gaaanz so lustig, aber immernoch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Naja, nachdem ich mir den Film rund 40 Mal angeschaut hab ists nicht mehr gaaanz so lustig, aber immernoch gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



40 Mal? oO 
Du bist ja krank


----------



## Lillyan (14. März 2010)

So eine Schmerzfreiheit braucht man als Mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> So eine Schmerzfreiheit braucht man als Mod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, also nichts für mich... so ein mist aber auch


----------



## Soramac (14. März 2010)

Man muss sich die Szene mal vorstellen, wenn der ZAM vorm Spiegel steht und sie die Haare abschneidet und Tom Hanks steht daneben und lacht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. ich kann nimmer


ZAM schneidet sich die Haare ab, dreht sich um und dann die Szene ;p


oda Anette ist grad eim Lich King und wipen bei 2%... und David steht daneben und lacht so.... (:


----------



## Harloww (15. März 2010)

Man stelle sich das nur vor.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. März 2010)

unvorstellbar. wieso kenn ich den film nich :S


----------



## H2OTest (15. März 2010)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (15. März 2010)

Durch welches essen bekommt man eig. diesen "Mehr als Satt..." Buff in WoW??

Und dann kennt ihr auch noch tränke um die Größe des Charakters zu erhöhen??

Hab hier schonmal das Feuerwasser der Winterfelle liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (15. März 2010)

N'abend die herren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (15. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du gefällst mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt mal ganz offen heraus: bist du auf nen wannabe-Trip oder kiffst du wirklich?


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. März 2010)

Hirn scheint schon beeinträchtigt zu sein... würde schätzen letzteres... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (15. März 2010)

Jedenfalls würde beides sein Ansehen bei mir drastisch sinken lassen, wobei das Eine schlimmere ist als das Andere - kann mich nur nicht entscheiden welches was was ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




schreibt man btw "das Eine" und "das Andere" groß?


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyilSPsYdW8 So ein Hammer lied^^ 



Huch, ich fasse mich gerade, um mich endlich zu trauen ein Mädchen das ich sehr mag ins Kino einzuladen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Huch, ich fasse mich gerade, um mich endlich zu trauen ein Mädchen das ich sehr mag ins Kino einzuladen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"He Monika, willst du mit mir in den neuen Film von Beathe Ushe und anschließend testen, ob die Szenen wirklich möglich sind?"


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. März 2010)

Die Statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit einen peinlichen Fehlschlag zu erleben liegt ungefähr 68,964 %...
Ich hoffe du hast genug Taschentücher dabei...


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Die Statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit einen peinlichen Fehlschlag zu erleben liegt ungefähr 68,964 %...
> Ich hoffe du hast genug Taschentücher dabei...


Also 32, 36% Chance auf Erfolg - alles Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Huch, ich fasse mich gerade, um mich endlich zu trauen ein Mädchen das ich sehr mag ins Kino einzuladen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tu es lieber nicht
frauen machen einen nur kaputt ^^


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> tu es lieber nicht
> frauen machen einen nur kaputt ^^



Und trotzdem erwischt es  fast jeden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (15. März 2010)

nabend männer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Huch, ich fasse mich gerade, um mich endlich zu trauen ein Mädchen das ich sehr mag ins Kino einzuladen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es wird nichts. Versuch es gar nicht erst.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Also 32, 36% Chance auf Erfolg - alles Klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein...
du vergisst das es nicht nur "peinliche Fehlschläge" gibt... die tatsächliche Wahrscheinlichkeit für den Jackpott ist bei etwa 4,735%


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Und trotzdem erwischt es fast jeden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fast traurig wie wir in den eigenen untergang rennen


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend männer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nabend äh Mann


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es wird nichts. Versuch es gar nicht erst.



Wie das eine Bild "A wonderful new Day begins... what shall i do"
Erste Antwort:"Kill yourself"





Selor schrieb:


> Nein...
> du vergisst das es nicht nur "peinliche Fehlschläge" gibt... die tatsächliche Wahrscheinlichkeit für den Jackpott ist bei etwa 4,735%


Ach egal, solange ueberhaupt die chance besteht [font=Times, arial, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wie das eine Bild "A wonderful new Day begins... what shall i do"
> Erste Antwort:"Kill yourself"



Also tu es :X


----------



## Ykon (15. März 2010)

Ist doch wohl klar, dass jetzt alle hier, die bisher nur ihre Rechner abknutschen durften, den armen dragon einen reinwürgen wollen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Meinung: Schmeiß dich ran! Du lebst nur einmal! Und wenns nicht klappt, versuchs mit ihrer besten Freundin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also tu es :X



poeses Razyl...

bin mal off.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ist doch wohl klar, dass jetzt alle hier, die bisher nur ihre Rechner abknutschen durften, den armen dragon einen reinwürgen wollen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich spreche aus erfahrung mit meiner jetzigen ex
ich muss dich also enttäuschen^^


----------



## Edou (15. März 2010)

nabnd


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ach egal, solange ueberhaupt die chance besteht [font="Times, arial, sans-serif"]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gehen wir davon aus, dass daraus etwas langfristiges werden soll kann man anhand der Gesamtbevölkerung - Männlicheranteil - den Anteil der weiblichen Bevölkerung der Altersbedingt nicht in Frage kommt ausrechnen wie groß die Chancen sind das es generell klappt... aber bei etwa 7 Milliarden Menschen (aufgerundet) und einem geschätzten Unterschied von 60 zu 40 von Weiblich zu Männlich kann eine relativ eindeutige Schätzung abgegeben werden... 

*setzt sich an den Schreibtisch und liest in der Patientenakte und nimmt dann die Brille ab*

Es tut mir leid es sagen zu müssen... aber das hat keine Chance mehr... Stecker ziehen ist die einzige Möglichkeit...


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ist doch wohl klar, dass jetzt alle hier, die bisher nur ihre Rechner abknutschen durften, den armen dragon einen reinwürgen wollen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt net.



dragon1 schrieb:


> poeses Razyl...
> 
> bin mal off.


Ich sag nur die Wahrheit.


----------



## Ykon (15. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich spreche aus erfahrung mit meiner jetzigen ex
> ich muss dich also enttäuschen^^



Na gut, dann darfst du dir jetzt eine der zwei möglichen Antworten aussuchen:

1) "Rechner" war natürlich nur eine sehr intelligent gewählte Metapher! 

2) Du wirst außen vor gelassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3) Ja, du hast mich wirklich enttäuscht. :<


----------



## Firun (15. März 2010)

Was ist mit Rexo passiert ?


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Was ist mit Rexo passiert ?



Eine verdammt gute Frage


----------



## Firun (15. März 2010)

hm...  der war doch sonst immer hier der olle Furry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> hm... der war doch sonst immer hier der olle Furry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der ist schon seit einer Woche oder mehr weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> hm...  der war doch sonst immer hier der olle Furry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ka was mit dem is,der is weder im Icq,noch auf buffed T_T hoffe dem gehts gut :O


----------



## Vrocas (15. März 2010)

Ich will endlich cataclysm und mit meinem Gobbo Worgen abschlachten wie es sich gehört!!!!!


----------



## Firun (15. März 2010)

Servus Edou  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Ja das hoffe ich jetzt auch mal das dem nix passiert ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2010)

Firun ist weiblich?!


----------



## Edou (15. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Servus Edou
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Servus Firun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (15. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Firun ist weiblich?!




wie kommst da drauf ? Oo


----------



## Edou (15. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> wie kommst da drauf ? Oo



[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*Firun* ist Khorhiil's Schwester...[/font]


----------



## Ykon (15. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Tragisch, er hat ein Butterbrot fallen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was du wohl eher damit sagen wolltest ist, dass einem nichts geschehen haben muss, wenn man mal 10 Tage nicht im Forum ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> wie kommst da drauf ? Oo



Naja:
Khorhiil ist der Vater von Lekraan und hat eine Schwester namens Firun. Die Mutter von Khorhiil und Firun ist Lillyan.


----------



## Firun (15. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*Firun* ist Khorhiil's Schwester...[/font]




ach ja da war ja was, weil irgendwer sein Vater war und Liily ist meine Mutter   xD


----------



## Lillyan (15. März 2010)

Nene, ich bin nur die Mutter von Firun!


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. März 2010)

Fragt sich gerade wer hier Drogen nimmt...


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nene, ich bin nur die Mutter von Firun!



Achso. Dann ist Khorhiil zumindest indirekt mit dir verwandt.


----------



## Ykon (15. März 2010)

Die Mods sollten wirklich mal den ICQ Chat joinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (15. März 2010)

Firun ist adoptiert!


... und ich hab kein ICQ, kommt halt ins irc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nene, ich bin nur die Mutter von Firun!



Du verleugnest einen sohn? naja bei ihm würd ichs selbe machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. März 2010)

Bin dann ich der böse Onkel?     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Firun ist adoptiert!



Kann es sein, dass du auf alle Fälle eine Verwandtschaft mit Khorhiil ausschließen willst


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Bin dann ich der böse Onkel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso willst du böse sein Nox?


----------



## Lillyan (15. März 2010)

... könnte man so deuten :>


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ... könnte man so deuten :>



Kann es sein, dass du ihn nicht leiden kannst? xD



Lillyan schrieb:


> ... und ich hab kein ICQ, kommt halt ins irc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da war ich seit Wochen nemmer


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Bin dann ich der bö*h*se Onkel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fixd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (15. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Firun ist adoptiert!
> 
> 
> ... und ich hab kein ICQ, kommt halt ins irc
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Jiipii


----------



## Edou (15. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du ihn nicht leiden kannst? xD



wer kann das schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> wer kann das schon?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Anscheinend Lekraan


----------



## Noxiel (15. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso willst du böse sein Nox?


Weil ich bei dem Satz "....der böse Onkel" immer an ihn denken muß. Und ihn fand ich schon immer cool.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (15. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ... und ich hab kein ICQ, kommt halt ins irc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wäre eine Überlegung wert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Noxiel schrieb:


> Bin dann ich der böse Onkel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du wurdest vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (15. März 2010)

Wahh  ICQ  add Spam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Weil ich bei dem Satz "....der böse Onkel" immer an ihn denken muß. Und ihn fand ich schon immer cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, ok, gutes Argument! 1:0 für Nox


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Wahh ICQ add Spam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Moment: Herr Willkür hat ICQ?


----------



## Edou (15. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Wahh  ICQ  add Spam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hatte ich schon damals,aber du nimmst mich nicht an >:<


----------



## Firun (15. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon damals,aber du nimmst mich nicht an >:<



Mom  ich schau grad zwischen den ganzen weiblichen Fans musst du doch irgendwo sein ...


----------



## Noxiel (15. März 2010)

ICQ wird völlig überbewertet.....


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Mom ich schau grad zwischen den ganzen weiblichen Fans musst du doch irgendwo sein ...



Er ist einer der weiblichen Fans...


----------



## Ykon (15. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Wahh ICQ add Spam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube ich hab dich bei ICQ gefunden.


----------



## Edou (15. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Mom  ich schau grad zwischen den ganzen weiblichen Fans musst du doch irgendwo sein ...


yay



Razyl schrieb:


> Er ist einer der weiblichen Fans...



Neien >.<


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> ICQ wird völlig überbewertet.....



ICQ ist toll


----------



## Noxiel (15. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> ICQ ist toll



Ja ganz toll. Dörthe oder wie sie heißt, fügt mich alle paar Stunden ihrer Liste hinzu, dabei weiß mittlerweile jeder Hinz und Kunz, dass das ein Bot ist. -_-'


----------



## Lillyan (15. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du ihn nicht leiden kannst? xD


Ich kenne ihn net


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ja ganz toll. Dörthe oder wie sie heißt, fügt mich alle paar Stunden ihrer Liste hinzu, dabei weiß mittlerweile jeder Hinz und Kunz, dass das ein Bot ist. -_-'



Tja, ich ignorier das immer sofort


----------



## Ykon (15. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ja ganz toll. Dörthe oder wie sie heißt, fügt mich alle paar Stunden ihrer Liste hinzu, dabei weiß mittlerweile jeder Hinz und Kunz, dass das ein Bot ist. -_-'



Mein ICQ Account ist jetzt um die sechs Jahre alt und ich hab noch nie was von der gehört.


----------



## Firun (15. März 2010)

Dörthes Dancing   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (15. März 2010)

*stille*

Gespamm0rt wird von nun an im ICQ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> *stille*
> 
> Gespamm0rt wird von nun an im ICQ!
> 
> ...



ich darf leider keine drölf posts hintereinander machen
sonst würd ich hier spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allein XD


----------



## Firun (15. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ich darf leider keine drölf posts hintereinander machen
> sonst würd ich hier spammen
> 
> 
> ...



Da könnte was dran sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Da könnte was dran sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich find immer nen stuß zum labenr,ich bin gern alleinunterhalter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (15. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ich darf leider keine drölf posts hintereinander machen
> sonst würd ich hier spammen
> 
> 
> ...



Hach, wer nicht Edou? Wer nicht? *verträumt in den Himmel schau*


----------



## Edou (15. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hach, wer nicht Edou? Wer nicht? *verträumt in den Himmel schau*


:O


naja bin weg nacht


@alkopopsteuer,wenn du dass heut nacht lesen solltest...und ich NICHT on sien sollte...dann hab ichs verpennt >.< 2 wecker sin aber gestellt handy 3mal und wecker wecker 1mal :O


----------



## Harloww (16. März 2010)

Mh, ICQ. Cool.
Gefällt mir auch was die so mit meinen Daten machen dürfen. Toller Verein.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. März 2010)

xD icq ist für mich eine alternative gegen langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. März 2010)

Hai Leute.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. März 2010)

Abend ^^
wuu heute kam mein neues Handy ;D


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. März 2010)

In den nichtmal 7 Monaten wo ich hier bin hab ich schon einiges erreicht. Ich kann auf erfolgreiche 7 Monate zurückblicken.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. März 2010)

Ich bin so happy *vor freude spring*  Lalalalala toller tag tralalala


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. März 2010)

*Alko auf die Schulter klopf* 
Ich bin stolz auf dich ^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. März 2010)

Nabäänd


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. März 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> *Alko auf die Schulter klopf*
> Ich bin stolz auf dich ^^



Bist du Priester oder was oder wieso fasst du mich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Damit hast du meine Unschuld geraubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Arosk (16. März 2010)

*schaut nach 3 wochen auch mal wieder rein*


grad http://www.amazon.de/Battlefield-Bad-Company-Uncut-Limited/dp/B002UHKXYO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1268770082&sr=8-1 bestellt *grins*


----------



## nemø (16. März 2010)

Salü


Meine Idee für Heute: Wir führen die Religionen aus WoW ins RL ein

(keine religionsdiskussion, reine utopie)

die Religion im Glauben an das heilige Licht oder die Titanen oder Elune sollte eingeführt werden, wir bauen Tempel und Altare, Kirchen und Kappelen, Statuen und Städte, allesamt W-Lan-verkabelt (höhö) und mit Rechnern, die uns und unsere virtuellen Avatare auch in Dalaran lagfrei unsere Gottheiten Lobpreisung lassen. Wir gehen jeden Mittwoch vormittag zur Andacht und spenden zu 13 € monatlich noch immer mal wieder 3 oder 4 € einfach so, damit sich das auch rechnet. Ein Mekka der Community wird eine Gegend, in der es häufig zu Schneestürmen kommt, mit dem Schöpfer und seinem Bodenpersonal im direkten Kontakt! Während weiter dicke bärtige Männer am Bahnhof den Wachturm verteilen stehen jetzt einige Schritte weiter pickelige 14-18jährige die heilige Nachicht und frohe Kunde über unsere Situation verbreiten, Bücher und Quests lassen uns alles über unsere Religion erfahren und wenn wir ein Problem haben, loggen wir uns ein. Ein Gebet, ein kleiner Obulus und jede Sünde ist vergessen. Während sich Extremisten in Stahl und Stein auf die Straße werfen, versuchen Paladine und Prister Mondanbeter von der Kraft des Lichtes zu überzeugen....

Ich sehen es vor mir...Eine Welt, in der mehrere Religionen bewiesen und fundiert nebeneinander bestehen, sich bekriegen, sich versöhnen und mittendrin Mark, Hans, Tim und Jörn, die grade Loken im HC-mode gekillt haben und sich als wahre Helden in zeitung und TV anbeten lassen....


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. März 2010)

nur weil ich katholisch bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Salü
> 
> 
> Meine Idee für Heute: Wir führen die Religionen aus WoW ins RL ein
> ...


Du hast mir meine Unschuld genommen (Terrorsatan hat zu gute Anwälte, da kann ich nix holen).
Ich zeig dich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## nemø (16. März 2010)

Wegen was ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Wegen was ?



Das frägst du auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## nemø (16. März 2010)

Ja, ich frage nach, wenn ich was nicht versteh, sollten mehr menschen machen!


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. März 2010)

du hast ihn unzüchtig angefasst und dein Zölibat gebrochen


----------



## Arosk (16. März 2010)

Woher kommen die ganzen neuen Leute? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo ist Lachmann?


----------



## nemø (16. März 2010)

Ich fass außer meiner Schlange, der Tastatur und der Pizza hjier ganix an !!!!!


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. März 2010)

wer is hier neu??


----------



## Arosk (16. März 2010)

Ka, soviele verschiedene Namen seh ich hier sonst nie xD


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. März 2010)

jaa ich war längere Zeit net da ^^ aber nu gehts aufs Abi zu, da hab ich mehr zeit xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. März 2010)

http://instantrimshot.com/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (16. März 2010)

lol

also, wer würde mit mir die Religion des Lichts in sLeben rufen, um den weg des friedens und der Untotenbekämpfung unters volk zu bringen ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. März 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Woher kommen die ganzen neuen Leute?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bin hier o0


----------



## Ykon (16. März 2010)

Nabend Schwärmer. :>

Komme gerade aus dem Theater und fühle mich super intellektuell! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (16. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du schon wieder *hrr* xD



?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Jetzt versteh ich den erst... wer sich auch immer als mich ausgibt: GTFO! Biatch!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> habs dir eben gesagt auf wen mein Verdacht fällt



Was?
Verdacht?
Wieso gucken alle mich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## nemø (16. März 2010)

Morgen sit Saint Patrick's Day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. März 2010)

Abönd.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Morgen sit Saint Patrick's Day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Jepp, dat heißt erstmal morgen schön innen Pub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (16. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Jepp, dat heißt erstmal morgen schön innen Pub
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würd ich morgen in einen Pub gehen, wird mich dann garantiert etwas St. Patrick's Day - mäßiges erwarten, oder ist der Pub dann einfach nur scheiße?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Oo nixx los heute? Was ist los mit euch leute eigentlich sind doch immer tolle diskussionen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja bin mal weg eine Rauchen...Gaulouises ftw!

Edit [1:35 UHR] Ich geh mal schlafen...gute Nacht!


----------



## Harloww (17. März 2010)

Riesiges Animu-Mädchen mit Kuhaugen. Heilige Scheiße.


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2010)

abend


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2010)

Nabend


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2010)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fuehl mich sooo toll xD


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir haben über dich geredet.


----------



## Rexo (17. März 2010)

_Da bin ich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=I8_ecA6szPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohrwurm inc 

Tonks <3_


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. März 2010)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2010)

Reeeeeeeexooooooooooooooo is back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wir haben über dich geredet.



Ist das grund zur panik?


btw, [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Reeeeeeeexooooooooooooooo is back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## Ykon (17. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wir haben über dich geredet.



Und sind zu einem Entschluss gekommen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ist das grund zur panik?



jep


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> jep



*Froehlich panik verbreit*



Ykon schrieb:


> Und sind zu einem Entschluss gekommen.



Und?


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich tu es nicht gerne aber:
/sign


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich tu es nicht gerne aber:
> /sign



und was ist so bei dir gutes?


----------



## Ykon (17. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Und?



Muss dir Skatero sagen, kommt cooler.


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> und was ist so bei dir gutes?



Nichts, was man hier unbedingt ausdiskutieren müsste.


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nichts, was man hier unbedingt ausdiskutieren müsste.



was auch immer es ist, gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. März 2010)

_Buffed hat mich aber stark vermisst ^^_


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> was auch immer es ist, gz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke. Und was ist es bei dir, dass dich so zufrieden macht?



Rexo schrieb:


> _Buffed hat mich aber stark vermisst ^^_


Die tun nur alle so :>


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Buffed hat mich aber stark vermisst ^^_



Nicht direkt, aber ich hab dich vermisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1zkXdqcajk


Razyl: Das meine Liebe mich auch mag und wir am naechsten Freitag ins Kino gehen. Wenn nicht dann an einem anderen Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ist das grund zur panik?


Eindeutig.


dragon1 schrieb:


> Und?


Also wir haben entschlossen, dass du an unseren ICQ-Abenden, mit Stamm-Usern vom Nachtschwärmer, NICHT teilnehmen darfst. Mehrere Gründe wurden genannt, aber die werde ich jetzt hier nicht erwähnen.



Ykon schrieb:


> Muss dir Skatero sagen, kommt cooler.



Ich bin schon cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also wir haben entschlossen, dass du an unseren ICQ-Abenden, mit Stamm-Usern vom Nachtschwärmer, NICHT teilnehmen darfst. Mehrere Gründe wurden genannt, aber die werde ich jetzt hier nicht erwähnen.



Hier habt meine Stimme noch net X) Obwohl, ich bin kein Stamm-Nachtschwärmer mehr.


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Razyl: Das meine Liebe mich auch mag und wir am naechsten Freitag ins Kino gehen. Wenn nicht dann an einem anderen Tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glückwunsch.


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Eindeutig.
> 
> Also wir haben entschlossen, dass du an unseren ICQ-Abenden, mit Stamm-Usern vom Nachtschwärmer, NICHT teilnehmen darfst. Mehrere Gründe wurden genannt, aber die werde ich jetzt hier nicht erwähnen.


Da ich kein ICQ besitze, und nur skype verwende, ist es mir auch egal!


*Der himmel ist blaaaaaau* *Sing* 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MR4xEPH8lm0


Danke Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du sign'st nie gerne O.o
> bei neimandem



Doch, bei manchen Leuten schon.


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Alter, das klingt total hart XD



Wie high bist du in letzter zeit xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (17. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin schon cool.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Hier habt meine Stimme noch net X) Obwohl, ich bin kein Stamm-Nachtschwärmer mehr.



Eben.


----------



## Skatero (17. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hier habt meine Stimme noch net X) Obwohl, ich bin kein Stamm-Nachtschwärmer mehr.


Wir haben einstimmig entschieden, dass er nicht darf teilnehmen. Da wir in unserem Chat eine Demokratie habe, würde deine Stimme es auch nicht mehr ändern.



dragon1 schrieb:


> Da ich kein ICQ besitze, und nur skype verwende, ist es mir auch egal!



Du tust nur so, als ob es dir egal wäre, aber das kann ich verstehen. Bei uns ist es halt schon ziemlich cool.


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Eben.



Obwohl ich immer noch der User bin mit den meisten Posts hier \o/ Aber ... ach egal, bevor sich Ykon wieder aufregt :X


----------



## Rexo (17. März 2010)

_Die Ärzte sind geil alles andere is nur geklaut 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=5sUh5I6kx1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=nA93S7-kL9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer den Fehler im Video 2 findet bekommt n Keks _


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wir haben einstimmig entschieden, dass er nicht darf teilnehmen. Da wir in unserem Chat eine Demokratie habe, würde deine Stimme es auch nicht mehr ändern.



Doch, sie würde das Endergebnis aufhübschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2010)

Rexo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Magst du Rhapsody of fire? Ich bekomme die neue CD zum Geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Rexo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ob ich sie mag is untertrieben .

Die sind so scheisse geil aber die Video´s gehohren Verboten 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ye6YHQ8AZzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0L_iOnLNt9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Komm zu mir


Ich bin sowieso schon so happy, dass ich deine Drogen nicht brauche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Rexo schrieb:


> Ob ich sie mag is untertrieben .


Same here xDD Ich freu mich so auf "Frozen Tears of Angels" JEAH! aber ihre Videos sind in der tat...bescheiden
[font="Times, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Times, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Times, arial, sans-serif"]btw, die 2 lieder die du gepostet hast sind meine lieblinge, zusammen mit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxdoLFXgb6U und https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owigjcIMRZQ[/font]


----------



## Rexo (17. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin sowieso schon so happy, dass ich deine Drogen nicht brauche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Das is ne Positive bewertung wert ^^_


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fwWB_NTiU8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


\o/


----------



## Ykon (17. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Obwohl ich immer noch der User bin mit den meisten Posts hier \o/ Aber ... ach egal, bevor sich Ykon wieder aufregt :X



Red ruhig weiter, ich halte mich geschlossen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. März 2010)

_Was Extrem Geiles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boa ich hab mich in die Tonks Schauspielerinb verliebt ^^





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=I8_ecA6szPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Was Extrem Geiles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Heirate sie


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2010)

ich geh mal off, viel spass an alle hier noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heirate sie



_Gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Ykon (17. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> BLEIB DA! ich bin doch auch noch da
> und razyl
> und rexo
> und lachmann
> ...



... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> BLEIB DA! ich bin doch auch noch da
> und razyl
> und rexo
> und lachmann
> ...



?!


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2010)

Onkel Nox ist da \o/


----------



## Rexo (17. März 2010)

_mm.......Ich denke ich geh schlafen gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Noxiel (17. März 2010)

Endlich habe ich sie gefunden. Die Buffed Hymne. 

Wie didn't start the flame war!


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Endlich habe ich sie gefunden. Die Buffed Hymne.
> 
> Wie didn't start the flame war!



Das Lied ist doch schon alt oO


----------



## Noxiel (17. März 2010)

Siehste mal, wie gesittet ich mich im Netz bewege. Ich kannte das noch nicht.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Siehste mal, wie gesittet ich mich im Netz bewege. Ich kannte das noch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht weinen Noxiel. Am Ende muss Ykon wieder alles sauber machen, das willst du doch nicht oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (17. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht weinen Noxiel. Am Ende muss Ykon wieder alles sauber machen, das willst du doch nicht oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt jetzt so viele Möglichkeiten, wie ich antworten könnte...
Ich bleib einfach mal beim guten alten "fu", da ich die Pointe nicht ralle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt so viele Möglichkeiten, wie ich antworten könnte...
> Ich bleib einfach mal beim guten alten "fu", da ich die Pointe nicht ralle.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du...du... du beleidigst mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (17. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du...du... du beleidigst mich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jep. Du mich doch auch, oder? Wie gesagt: Pointe nicht verstanden. :>


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Jep. Du mich doch auch, oder? Wie gesagt: Pointe nicht verstanden. :>



Nein, ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass du am Ende Noxiels Tränen aufwischen musst


----------



## Ykon (17. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass du am Ende Noxiels Tränen aufwischen musst



Ja, ich finde das kann man sehr gut mit einem normalen fu gleichsetzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ja, ich finde das kann man sehr gut mit einem normalen fu gleichsetzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pff, du kannst nur beleidigen *report*


----------



## Ykon (17. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff, du kannst nur beleidigen *report*



Gegenreport!
Gummimauer!
HA!


----------



## Rexo (17. März 2010)

_Iwie Mag ich das :/
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9oS1oZzQ1sU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. März 2010)

Hallo...
Da nur noch so wenige kommen erkläre ihcm ich in dieser Notlage zu eurem Anführer. Wir werden die Zivilisation unter meiner Führung wieder aufbauen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallo...
> Da nur noch so wenige kommen erkläre ihcm ich in dieser Notlage zu eurem Anführer. Wir werden die Zivilisation unter meiner Führung wieder aufbauen.



Am Arsch mein Freund der Sonne...


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Hallöchen meine Lieben! Na wie gehts euch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallo...
> Da nur noch so wenige kommen erkläre ihcm ich in dieser Notlage zu eurem Anführer. Wir werden die Zivilisation unter meiner Führung wieder aufbauen.



jo ne is klar


ich ordne mich doch keinem kleinen jungen unter der mir vorschreiben will was ich trinke^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo ne is klar
> 
> 
> ich ordne mich doch keinem kleinen jungen unter der mir vorschreiben will was ich trinke^^


Ne, ich werde nur eine grundlegende sozialistische Ordnung einführen. Jeder bekommt das gleiche und darf so viel saufen wie er will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Solange er natürlich keinen anderen in der Gemeinschaft damit verletzt :O.


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ne, ich werde nur eine grundlegende sozialistische ORdnung einführen. Jeder bekommt das gleiche und darf so viel saufen wie er will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja... versuchen können wirs ja^^

aba ich muss dich warnen: ich habe ein problem mit autoritätspersonen^^


----------



## Ykon (18. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ne, ich werde nur eine grundlegende sozialistische ORdnung einführen. Jeder bekommt das gleiche und darf so viel saufen wie er will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achso. Dafür erhöhst du die Steuern auf Grundnahrungsmittel um 180%, um das ganze zu finanzieren, stimmts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

lol was issn jetzt hier los worum gehts?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> naja... versuchen können wirs ja^^
> 
> aba ich muss dich warnen: ich habe ein problem mit autoritätspersonen^^



Ich auch. Deswegen sind alle gleich. Wenn der Sozialismus unsere Gemeinschaft erlangt hat, werde ich nur alles leiten. Ich werde aber weder mehr Geld oder mehr Rechte bekommen. Ihr müsst auch nicht direkt auf mich hören. Wir streben nur ein Ziel an: Sozialismus.


----------



## nemø (18. März 2010)

I lost the Game


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich auch. Deswegen sind alle gleich. Wenn der Sozialismus unsere Gemeinschaft erlangt hat, werde ich nur alles leiten. Ich werde aber weder mehr Geld oder mehr Rechte bekommen. Ihr müsst auch nicht direkt auf mich hören. Wir streben nur ein Ziel an: Sozialismus.



ich wär ja im prinzip für ne anarchie^^ nur leider wird das net klappen^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Die machen aus, wer der neue "Führer" ist ... wobei es eigentlich garkeinen alten gab ... es gab hier keinen Anführer oder so .. was wollt ihr eigentlich? XD



Nen Führer des Nachtschwärmerthreads? Wir brauchen doch garkeinen ^_^ selbst ist das Volk


----------



## Firun (18. März 2010)

nabend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich wär ja im prinzip für ne anarchie^^ nur leider wird das net klappen^^



Anarchie wird auch automatisch kommen. Solange ihr vernünftig seid und euch nicht gegenseitig killt :O.
Bin mal weg. Bis später :O. Ich lass euch mal dahinvegetieren. Ihr braucht ja keinen Führer. Wir leben in einer Anarchie. Jeder ist der Führer.
Mods und Admins sind eine Gefahr für die anarchie und für den Autoritätslosen Staat. STÜRZT SIE!


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend



n'abend Mr. Willkür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was machtn ihr grad so? 

Oo 3 Moderatoren drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

Es gibt nur eines und zwar knallharte Despotie mit mir an der Spitze ihr intellektuellen Maden!
Seid froh das ich euch überhaupt am leben lasse...


----------



## Lillyan (18. März 2010)

ELLEN! ELLEN! EL! ELLEN!


----------



## Firun (18. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ELLEN! ELLEN! EL! ELLEN!




ELLEN! ELLEN!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> ELLEN! ELLEN!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich irgendwas verpasst oder haben die Moderatoren Drogen genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (18. März 2010)

STEVE!  STEVE ! STEVE!


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

hmmmm...Ookay dann muss ich das so hinnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

I smell Drugs in Mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. März 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lillyan (18. März 2010)

STEVE! STEVE!

NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL!


----------



## Firun (18. März 2010)

REXO!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (18. März 2010)

ALLAN! ALLAN!!   do you see him??   ALLAN ALLAN !


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

Ich bin grad hart am überleben ob ich nicht doch lieber ein paar Leute Opfer...


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Und mein Name wird nicht geschrien von den bekifften Mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *heul*


----------



## Lillyan (18. März 2010)

NARWAL NOCHMAL!


----------



## Petersburg (18. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ELLEN! ELLEN! EL! ELLEN!



Keine Ahnung wer das ist aber.... ELLEN! ELLEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (18. März 2010)

NIGHTTIME......DAYTIME.......NIGHTTIME......DAYTIME...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> NARWAL NOCHMAL!



NARWAL NARWAL WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Lillyan (18. März 2010)

Immerhin das kennt jemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (18. März 2010)

PETERSBURG! CAPSLOCK! PETERSBURG!!!! CAPSLOCK!!!!! PETERSBUUUUUUUUUUUURG!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Ah ich weiss was die Mods vorhaben. Sie wollen das wird mitspammen damit sie uns Timebannen können ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (18. März 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ1HKCYJM5U&NR=1[/youtube]   ahahahhaaaaarrr


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2WNrx2jq184

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mal zur aufheiterung ^_^


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Ich muss schon sagen, die Mods wie Lylian sind klasse Vorbilder mir wegen nem Avatar nen 4 Tage Bann zu geben aber hier sinnlosen Müll zu posten der noch nichtmal richtig was bedeutet

hach ich liebe das von mir erstellte Signaturbild....


----------



## Lillyan (18. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4agW_9I3nmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0hwLbhpatJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EQ1HKCYJM5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Btw: ich habe keinen Blödsinn gepostet, ich habe mich mit Firun unterhalten. Wie man das mit einem Forenregelnverstoß gleichsetzen kann ist mit schleierhaft.


----------



## Firun (18. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> LOS FIRUN, LASS UNS SINNLOS URALTE THREADS PUSHEN DIE KEIN MENSCH MEHR BRAUCHT UND DU SIE WIEDER SCHLIEßEN MUSST?!?!?



kennst du den Bannhammer?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Ach lasst die Moddis, die dürfen auch mal was Verbotenes. Ich bin 16 und gehe jetzt mal schön eine RAUCHEN HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
 bis gleich ^_^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

so wd ihr süssen ^_^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. März 2010)

Nabnd :O


----------



## Dominau (18. März 2010)

Servus ihr nachtschwärmler


----------



## Firun (18. März 2010)

Rauchen aufhören ist mal um weiten cooler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Rauchen aufhören ist mal um weiten cooler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So siehts aus!


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

Verdammichte Jugend... in die Uranminen sollte man euch schicken!


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Rauchen aufhören ist mal um weiten cooler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lekraan ist typisches mitläufer beispiel, hab doch gesagt als er umgezogen ist er wird zum kleinen ultra krassen hobby kiffer vom dienst

/yawn die phase hab ich durch...

achja

ihr kotzt mich alle an -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

So.
Hiermit dürften unsere lieben Spamfreudigen Moderatoren wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Muhahahahhaa meine Waffe No.1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. März 2010)

Abönd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehste Leki drum rauch UND sauf ich täglich, ich bin praktisch die coolnes in Person oder so...


----------



## Edou (18. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abönd.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Viel spaß beim sterben,wir sehn uns in der hölle wieder.


----------



## Firun (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> lekraan ist typisches mitläufer beispiel, hab doch gesagt als er umgezogen ist er wird zum kleinen ultra krassen hobby kiffer vom dienst
> 
> /yawn die phase hab ich durch...
> 
> ...




dann geh wo anders spielen mit so einer negativen Einstellung mag dich hier niemand  -.-


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Viel spaß beim sterben,wir sehn uns in der hölle wieder.



"When i was a child my mother says to me "when you do that, you'll come to the hell" today i can say "i give a shit, when i come to the hell i'll see all my friends again" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Viel spaß beim sterben,wir sehn uns in der hölle wieder.



Na das will ich doch schwer hoffen, was will ich den im Himmel, da gibt es keinen Alk. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So.
> Hiermit dürften unsere lieben Spamfreudigen Moderatoren wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen kommen.


Mir macht das nichts... das poste ich selbst immer, wenn die Gespräche im irc zu "hitzig" werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Na das will ich doch schwer hoffen, was will ich den im Himmel, da gibt es keinen Alk.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibts nur bei mir unten,dann werdet ihr leiden...*gnahahahah* ausser die mods...die haben sonderbehandlung verdient...20 jahre im höllenfeuer sind doch passend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

&#21560;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377; !


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> dann geh wo anders spielen mit so einer negativen Einstellung mag dich hier niemand -.-



ich spiele nicht ;( du spielst mit meinem herzen

ich würd firun jetzt ja gerne "pwnen" aber dann weint er und das wollen wir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich seh nicht gern kleine gnome weinen :<


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich spiele nicht ;( du spielst mit meinem herzen
> 
> ich würd firun jetzt ja gerne "pwnen" aber dann weint er und das wollen wir nicht
> 
> ...



kleine gnome seh ich am liebsten knusprig durchgebraten von meinen destro spells^^


----------



## Petersburg (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ihr kotzt mich alle an -.-



Ich mag dich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich spiele nicht ;( du spielst mit meinem herzen
> 
> ich würd firun jetzt ja gerne "pwnen" aber dann weint er und das wollen wir nicht
> 
> ...


Firun ist ein großer Junge, der kann damit umgehen... ich denk eher, dass dir nichts mehr einfällt  (oder zumindest nichts, was regelkonform ist)


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Firun ist ein großer Junge, der kann damit umgehen... ich denk eher, dass dir nichts mehr einfällt  (oder zumindest nichts, was regelkonform ist)


das problem ist ja, es ist so lange regelkonform bis sich ein mod verletzt fühlt, bei nem user hingegen darf man alles :8

NIEDER MIT DEM SCHEISS SYSTEM

VIVA LA REVOLUTION

*fahne auf mod leichenhaufen steck*


----------



## Edou (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> das problem ist ja, es ist so lange regelkonform bis sich ein mod verletzt fühlt, bei nem user hingegen darf man alles :8
> 
> NIEDER MIT DEM SCHEISS SYSTEM
> 
> ...



mimimi


----------



## Lillyan (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> das problem ist ja, es ist so lange regelkonform bis sich ein mod verletzt fühlt, bei nem user hingegen darf man alles :8


Äh... ne?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. März 2010)

So, und jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder lieb.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Halt du dich da bei dem Zickenkrieg raus! ó_ó






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*wegwerf* und schon rennt der kleine lekraan kiffer 

ihr kotzt mich btw nichtmehr an, ausser die mods > : ( die mods sind das böse in person! belzebub in menschengestalt DER SATAN IST AUF DIE ERDE HINABGEFALLEN, ERGREIFT EURE WAFFEN UND WEHRT EUCH!!!!! ICH RUFE DHISCHAHD.... ähm lassen wir das ....


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

Jetzt halten alle schön gepflegt die Schnäuzelchen... Papa will entspannen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rfY9BJaGzEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (18. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> So, und jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder lieb.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry ich steh nur auf frauen :O


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Hach ist dieser Thread herrlich!



&#31169;&#12399;&#24859;&#12375;&#12414;&#12377; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abönd.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie kann man so werden wie du? *-*


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> *Kasten Bier in die Runde stell*



&#12354;&#12426;&#12364;&#12392;&#12358; *verbeug*

I hol mir mal eins ausser Küche


----------



## Firun (18. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> mimimi




Danke , ich dacht es mir auch gerade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (18. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Danke , ich dacht es mir auch gerade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jeah^^


----------



## Skatero (18. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wir müssten echt mal so nen RL Treff der NAchtschwärmer mal machen O.o



Gibt es Freibier? (von dir gesponsert)


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Danke , ich dacht es mir auch gerade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dein titel haste nur wegen mir angepasst gibs zu!

@nox, ruhe da meine flaks holen deinen failjet runter hier


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. März 2010)

Yeah, und dann haut jeder jedem aufs Maul weil er irgendwann hier mal von ihm angepisst wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wir müssten echt mal so nen RL Treff der NAchtschwärmer mal machen O.o



ok aba das machen wa in der schweiz^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da stimm ich mal unserem noxiel zu


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ok aba das machen wa in der schweiz^^


ich komm auch

mit fidel castro uniform und ner revolutionsfahne !


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

&#36215;&#12371;&#12387;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#20309;&#12364;&#12289;&#20154;?


----------



## Edou (18. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wir müssten echt mal so nen RL Treff der NAchtschwärmer mal machen O.o



Neva....dein kumpel Khorhiil treibts mit lachmann,Und mich schwuchtelt er wieder an >:<


----------



## Firun (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> dein titel haste nur wegen mir angepasst gibs zu!
> 
> @nox, ruhe da meine flaks holen deinen failjet runter hier




diesen Titel hatte ich schon vorher , weil wegen mir ein Thread eröffnet wurde wo sich jemand ausgekotzt hatte das ich so willkürlich handel...


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> dein titel haste nur wegen mir angepasst gibs zu!
> 
> @nox, ruhe da meine flaks holen deinen failjet runter hier



ne eher wegen meiner sig^^


----------



## Skatero (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich komm auch
> 
> mit fidel castro uniform und ner revolutionsfahne !



Du darfst nicht kommen. Als einziger Nachtschwärmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne eher wegen meiner sig^^



wer hats erfunden?

@firun, wie wärs mit einem bündiss :> ich biete dir einen leitenden posten an!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FjSXNZ4iP4[/youtube]

skatero ist der typ aus dem video!


----------



## Edou (18. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht kommen. Als einziger Nachtschwärmer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich zitiere dam dam daaamam


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

So nen nachtschwärmer Rl Treff wäre echt mal was feines ^_^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich komm auch
> 
> mit fidel castro uniform und ner revolutionsfahne !



kanns sein das du mal ne extra lange dusche mit viel schaum nehmen musst?


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> kanns sein das du mal ne extra lange dusche mit viel schaum nehmen musst?


du willst ne schaumparty mit mir  hät ich jetzt echt nicht gedacht von dir


----------



## Lillyan (18. März 2010)

Den Titel hat der Gute wirklich schon ne Weile... aber der kommt nicht gegen seinen IRC-Namen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Den Titel hat der Gute wirklich schon ne Weile... aber der kommt nicht gegen seinen IRC-Namen an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und der wäre?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Den Titel hat der Gute wirklich schon ne Weile... aber der kommt nicht gegen seinen IRC-Namen an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann sag den mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (18. März 2010)

*ängstlich zu firun schiel* Ichweißnichtobichdensagensollte


----------



## Firun (18. März 2010)

@Thoor und Manoroth  hier zum nach lesen *man beachte das datum* des Threads


----------



## Edou (18. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *ängstlich zu firun schiel* Ichweißnichtobichdensagensollte



TEEEEELL


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und der wäre?


König Kaka ?

sry ich hab grad gute laune 

btw ich find die werbung legendary von alpecin

"Doping für die Haare, damit hat alpecin für viel aufmerksamkeit gesorgt"

ich hör das zum ersten mal XD das klignt fast so wie

"USA greift Bagdad an, damit hat CNN für viel aufmerksamkeit gesorgt"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (18. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *ängstlich zu firun schiel* Ichweißnichtobichdensagensollte



na lassen wir das Thema mal lieber das ist mir zu intern.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

samuraji schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Firun, on 27 Januar 2010 - 15:01, said:
> ...






Ah, daher Herr Willkür ^_^


----------



## Firun (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ah, daher Herr Willkür ^_^



genau daher , das war am 27 Jannuar  von daher war ich schon um weiten eher dran wie die beiden  anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> genau daher , das war am 27 Jannuar von daher war ich schon um weiten eher dran wie die beiden anderen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



&#12381;&#12428;&#12363;&#12425;...

&#32032;&#26228;&#12425;&#12375;&#12356;&#12391;&#12377;!


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> genau daher , das war am 27 Jannuar von daher war ich schon um weiten eher dran wie die beiden anderen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber du siehst ein das du ein willkürlicher diktator bist!


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Wenn hier einer ein Maul stopft, dann bin ich das ! 

Genomchen wir sehen uns in 7 Tagen wieder, so geht es nicht weiter.

*EDIT: Sollte hier jetzt irgendeiner nach Flamen kann er auch gleich 7 Tage in seinem Kalender ankreuzen.

Also Firun, nanana das ist aber nicht nett ^_^



Edit: Hmm die Mods sind weg O_0
*


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2010)

kronas ist anwesend.
nehmt ihn zur kentniss.


----------



## Edou (18. März 2010)

Ich geh dann mal razzen...Bis dänne :O


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> kronas ist anwesend.
> nehmt ihn zur kentniss.



du bist son depp du hast die kleinen mod vögelchen aufgeschreckt!

doofe ping pong spielende katze -.-


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> du bist son depp du hast die kleinen mod vögelchen aufgeschreckt!
> 
> doofe ping pong spielende katze -.-



o rly?


----------



## Firun (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> du bist son depp du hast die kleinen mod vögelchen aufgeschreckt!
> 
> doofe ping pong spielende katze -.-




hmm was seh ich hier .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      spielende Katzen :-D


----------



## Edou (18. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> o rly?



ya rly


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Ah, da sind unsere Lieben mods ya wieder.


&#27475;&#36814;


----------



## Lillyan (18. März 2010)

*seufz* Nu muss ich doch mal böse werden: Thoor, reiß dich zusammen. Du mußt hier net ständig irgendwen blöd anmachen und Seanbuddha, bleib bitte beim deutsch... ich will nicht ständig den Googleübersetzer anwerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Firun und ich haben uns zu einer Grossmacht zusammengeschlossen.

@lil ehrliche Frage: warum darf buddha nicht chinesisch schreiben oder was weiss ich aber du mit Caps sinnlose Wörter zusammensetzen die Firun angeblich versteht? :<


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Was machen Moderatoren eigentlich die ganze Zeit so?

Okay ich bleib beim Deutsch ^_^


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2010)

Da ist man einen Abend nicht da und alle, wirklich alle drehen hier am Rad. Ich könnte jetzt wieder aufführen, wieso der Thread verdammt nochmal tot ist aber das lass ich lieber. Sonst weint irgendjemand wieder, weil ich ihn als... ah ne, Lillyan war hier, na so ein Mist aber auch ><


----------



## Edou (18. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *seufz* Nu muss ich doch mal böse werden: Thoor, reiß dich zusammen. Du mußt hier net ständig irgendwen blöd anmachen und Seanbuddha, bleib bitte beim deutsch... ich will nicht ständig den Googleübersetzer anwerfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nich aufregen,aufregen nicht gut.


So Nu Im ernst Ich bin Weg,Gute Nacht Ihr Schwärmer.


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die band rockt einfach nur :<


----------



## Firun (18. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da ist man einen Abend nicht da und alle, wirklich alle drehen hier am Rad. Ich könnte jetzt wieder aufführen, wieso der Thread verdammt nochmal tot ist aber das lass ich lieber. Sonst weint irgendjemand wieder, weil ich ihn als... ah ne, Lillyan war hier, na so ein Mist aber auch ><



Spanische Dörfer ? ?


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da ist man einen Abend nicht da und alle, wirklich alle drehen hier am Rad. Ich könnte jetzt wieder aufführen, wieso der Thread verdammt nochmal tot ist aber das lass ich lieber. Sonst weint irgendjemand wieder, weil ich ihn als... ah ne, Lillyan war hier, na so ein Mist aber auch ><



tot isser net^^ er liegt zwar im sterben aba heute hat er gerade wider nen kleinen aufschwung^^


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Nich aufregen,aufregen nicht gut.
> 
> 
> So Nu Im ernst Ich bin Weg,Gute Nacht Ihr Schwärmer.



gn8 edou


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Ich glaube, ich bin der bei den Mods (ausser Carcha, ders mein kleiner Kuschelbär <3 und bei Teal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) der meistverhasst User hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habs geschafft! :>


----------



## Lillyan (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> @lil ehrliche Frage: warum darf buddha nicht chinesisch schreiben oder was weiss ich aber du mit Caps sinnlose Wörter zusammensetzen die Firun angeblich versteht? :<


Weil er beleidigen könnte ohne dass es ein Mod mitbekommt? Generell sind unterhaltungen auf Fremsprachen aus diesem Grund nicht gerne gesehen, mit seltenen Ausnahmen, wenns ums englische geht.



Thoor schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich bin der bei den Mods (ausser Carcha, ders mein kleiner Kuschelbär <3 und bei Teal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


An dem Tag an dem ich beginne einen anderen mir total fremden User zu hassen werf ich meinen Modposten hin.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Spanische Dörfer ? ?



Stör dich nicht dran, er hat nur wieder Sand in der Vagina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> @lil ehrliche Frage: warum darf buddha nicht chinesisch schreiben oder was weiss ich aber du mit Caps sinnlose Wörter zusammensetzen die Firun angeblich versteht? :<



ich habs auch verstanden^^

aba dafür biste wohl noch zu wehnig lang im n8schwärmer


lillyan hat ma lustige vids gepostet und aus denen is das


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2010)

heute in biologie war ein toller film
es ging über diabetes
eine frau hat mit diabetes ein kind bekommen
und der vater band sich ein tuch über sein Slayer tshirt und hing das kind darin (und lief in der vorherigen szene mit nem wacken shirt rum) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Weil er beleidigen könnte ohne dass es ein Mod mitbekommt? Generell sind unterhaltungen auf Fremsprachen aus diesem Grund nicht gerne gesehen, mit seltenen Ausnahmen, wenns ums englische geht.



ja aber ganz im ernst das caps gespamme von dir verstehen auch die meisten nicht und ist somit wie ne andere sprache :< gib doch zu das du des auch gemacht hast dann ist ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ist das eig für n smiley was firun beim ensidia transer thread benutzt hat, der kleine hai fisch da :<

@kronas \o/ ich lach mich btw immer noch schlapp über das bild von "mitten im leben"

"Carola Böse - schneidet sich die Haare selbst" und dann einfach so ne Fratze mit ner echt verkackten Frisur XD


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tot isser net^^ er liegt zwar im sterben aba heute hat er gerade wider nen kleinen aufschwung^^


Nen Aufschwung von vollgekifften Leuten? Nein Danke oO



Selor schrieb:


> Stör dich nicht dran, er hat nur wieder Sand in der Vagina
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lieber dort, als wie bei dir im Kopf. Zudem ich sogar gerade wahnsinnig gut gelaunt aus den Kino komme. Von Daher: Nein Selor, du irrst dich (zum wiederholten Male)


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Weil er beleidigen könnte ohne dass es ein Mod mitbekommt? Generell sind unterhaltungen auf Fremsprachen aus diesem Grund nicht gerne gesehen, mit seltenen Ausnahmen, wenns ums englische geht.



Okay, guys from now on i'll speak english.

Nein mal im ernst. Ich würde niemals einen Moderator beleidigen. Was denkst du eigentlich von mir? Ich dachte du würdest mich kennen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lieber dort, als wie bei dir im Kopf. Zudem ich sogar gerade wahnsinnig gut gelaunt aus den Kino komme. Von Daher: Nein Selor, du irrst dich (zum wiederholten Male)



Razyl hat ne Vagina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Weil er beleidigen könnte ohne dass es ein Mod mitbekommt? Generell sind unterhaltungen auf Fremsprachen aus diesem Grund nicht gerne gesehen, mit seltenen Ausnahmen, wenns ums englische geht.



portemonnaie
friss das lilly, das ist französisch, man kanns aber auch im deutschen so schreiben! ha!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. März 2010)

Ich bin nicht bekifft, ich bin angetrunken!


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Razyl hat ne Vagina
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der ärztliche Befund und weitere Indizieren sprechen zu 100% dagegen. Und schon wieder hast du Unrecht! 
Zitat Lachmann: "Yay"


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der ärztliche Befund und weitere Indizieren sprechen zu 100% dagegen. Und schon wieder hast du Unrecht!
> Zitat Lachmann: "Yay"



Ich würde ja den Quacksalber wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem hast du's doch zugegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> portemonnaie
> friss das lilly, das ist französisch, man kanns aber auch im deutschen so schreiben! ha!



TROTTEOIR (schreibt man das so?)

FRISS DAS! 

Kronas ist mein neuer held <3

ich wär btw gerne mal für 2 stunden ne frau, nur um zu wissen wie das ist wenn man von gar nix irgend nen plan hat 

(bevor lilly mit tränen in den augen den bannhammer rausholt: DAS WAR EIN WITZ! frauen sind tolle geschöpfe :<)


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> portemonnaie
> friss das lilly, das ist französisch, man kanns aber auch im deutschen so schreiben! ha!



Aufstand von User gegen Moderatoren! Da hätten wir aber keine chance T_T

C'est la vie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ja aber ganz im ernst das caps gespamme von dir verstehen auch die meisten nicht und ist somit wie ne andere sprache :< gib doch zu das du des auch gemacht hast dann ist ruhe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö... ich hab sogar die Videos gepostet, einige andere haben es auch erkannt... und ein wenig Blödsinn machen ist wohl was anderes als das. Ich hab keine Ahnung warum du in rund 40% deiner Posts versuchst mir an den Karren zu pinkeln, aber die Kraft solltest du lieber für andere Dinge aufwenden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Weil er beleidigen könnte ohne dass es ein Mod mitbekommt? Generell sind unterhaltungen auf Fremsprachen aus diesem Grund nicht gerne gesehen, mit seltenen Ausnahmen, wenns ums englische geht.



I-geven ristannen, lachanneni-venel. Thar-fuin tíron calad, thar-guruth cuil.


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich würde ja den Quacksalber wechseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö, der Hausarzt meiner Familie ist ziemlich zuverlässig im Gegensatz zu deinen Aussagen.

Und zum letzten: Heute zeigen wir euch ein besonderes Exemplar Mensch: Selor Kiith. Er nimmt jede Aussage, die irgendwo im Internet auftaucht, ernst.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nö... ich hab sogar die Videos gepostet, einige andere haben es auch erkannt... und ein wenig Blödsinn machen ist wohl was anderes als das. Ich hab keine Ahnung warum du in rund 40% deiner Posts versuchst mir an den Karren zu pinkeln, aber die Kraft solltest du lieber für andere Dinge aufwenden.



Ohoo, jetzt kommt Lilly aber in fahrt und zeigts den Usern! Go Lilly go Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nö... ich hab sogar die Videos gepostet, einige andere haben es auch erkannt... und ein wenig Blödsinn machen ist wohl was anderes als das. Ich hab keine Ahnung warum du in rund 40% deiner Posts versuchst mir an den Karren zu pinkeln, aber die Kraft solltest du lieber für andere Dinge aufwenden.



weil ich revolutionsführer bin seit du mich lächerlich gebannt hast ;( das war einfach unter aller sau :< 

nene spass, du nimmst einfach alles vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel zu ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mag euch doch alle sonst würd ich hier kaum so oft posten oder?

@selor, was ist das, klingonisch?


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nö... ich hab sogar die Videos gepostet, einige andere haben es auch erkannt... und ein wenig Blödsinn machen ist wohl was anderes als das. Ich hab keine Ahnung warum du in rund *40% deiner Posts versuchst mir an den Karren zu pinkeln*, aber die Kraft solltest du lieber für andere Dinge aufwenden.



1. Wasch deine Karre
2. Er kann nichts anderes


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> I-geven ristannen, lachanneni-venel. Thar-fuin tíron calad, thar-guruth cuil.



ist das zwergisch?


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Wasch deine Karre
> 2. Er kann nichts anderes



DA! RAZY BELEIDIGT MICH!

btw wisst ihr was ich mich frage? in all den rtl und pro 7 "life dokus" über assi famillien und co frage ich mich warum die immer die hässlichsten frauen nehmen die mit 22 schwanger werden, ich mein welcher mann will mit denen na ja... ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint ich weiss es ist alles fake aber das ist gleich doppelt so unecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> nene spass, du nimmst einfach alles vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel zu ernst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn ich all das was man mir schreibt wirklich ernst nehmen würde wär ich ein selisches Wrack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> DA! RAZY BELEIDIGT MICH!
> 
> btw wisst ihr was ich mich frage? in all den rtl und pro 7 "life dokus" über assi famillien und co frage ich mich warum die immer die hässlichsten frauen nehmen die mit 22 schwanger werden, ich mein welcher mann will mit denen na ja... ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint ich weiss es ist alles fake aber das ist gleich doppelt so unecht
> 
> ...



Weil es sonst uninteressant wäre ^_^


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn ich all das was man mir schreibt wirklich ernst nehmen würde wär ich ein selisches Wrack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh oh lillyan bekommt stalker posts und morddrohungen :<

btw ist das bild aus deiner sig von rayman?

@buddha: aber wenn die frauen jetzt nicht so abstossend wären sondern durchschnittlich wärs viel interessanter und echter .<


----------



## Kronas (18. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn ich all das was man mir schreibt wirklich ernst nehmen würde wär ich ein *selisches* Wrack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lilly hat nen rechtschreibfehler gemacht! 
gymnasiumsnerd high five!


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> DA! RAZY BELEIDIGT MICH!



Schreibt doch nen Report. Dafür gibt es die Funktion.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> @buddha: aber wenn die frauen jetzt nicht so abstossend wären sondern durchschnittlich wärs viel interessanter und echter .<


 das denkst du mein süsser !


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

Or-fuin bain rada Anor ar elin uidorthar.


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schreibt doch nen Report. Dafür gibt es die Funktion.



näää soviel bist du mir nicht wert da musste mit mehr rausrücken sry, aber kannst mir nacher in icq wieder deine liebe gestehen np

@kronas WTF ich schmeiss mich weg XD du solltest comedian oder so werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Kronas der Nerd Comedian pwns Kayar Yanar" 

@sean: bei dir oder bei mir?

kennt wer (ernsthaft ich leide schon seit 5 tagen dran das ist nicht witzig) mittel gegen dünnpfiff :< das ist langsam echt hart, oder aber auch nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war für einmal kein witz!


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> lilly hat nen rechtschreibfehler gemacht!
> gymnasiumsnerd high five!



*five*



Thoor schrieb:


> @sean: bei dir oder bei mir?



wir treffen uns im Kino ^_^


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> näää soviel bist du mir nicht wert da musste mit mehr rausrücken sry, aber kannst mir nacher in icq wieder deine liebe gestehen np



Nö, da ich dich nicht mal in der ICQ liste habe und auch nie haben werde.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Boah ich hasse *piep*share, nach jedem Download 15 minuten warten -_-


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

A Elbereth Gilthoniel
silivren penna míriel
o menel aglar elenath!

Na-chaered palan-díriel
o galadhremmin ennorath,
Fanuilos, le linnathon
nef aear, sí nef aearon!


xD*
*


----------



## Lillyan (18. März 2010)

selor... das gilt auch für dich.


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> A Elbereth Gilthoniel
> silivren penna míriel
> o menel aglar elenath!
> 
> ...



wtf?`is das sindarin? Oo


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> A Elbereth Gilthoniel
> silivren penna míriel
> o menel aglar elenath!
> 
> ...



&#32224;&#12417;&#12390;&#19979;&#12373;&#12356;!


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Boah ich hasse *piep*share, nach jedem Download 15 minuten warten -_-



Pech. Lad es halt woanders


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pech. Lad es halt woanders



Shakugan no Shana den Film kann man nur bei *piep*share runterladen und da hat der 13 Teile sprich mindestens 13x15minuten warten -_-


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> selor... das gilt auch für dich.



Ich gebe mich nur der Kunst hin D:


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Shakugan no Shana den Film kann man nur bei *piep*share runterladen und da hat der 13 Teile sprich mindestens 13x15minuten warten -_-



Oder kaufen.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=prZ4RWWku7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@ Rayzl: Mein japanisch ist zu schlecht um alles zu verstehen deshalb brauche ich die German Fansubs ^_^


----------



## Skatero (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> TROTTEOIR (schreibt man das so?)
> 
> FRISS DAS!
> 
> ...


Es gibt gute Witze über Frauen und es gibt schlechte Witze über sie. Das war ein schlechter Witz. :>



Selor schrieb:


> I-geven ristannen, lachanneni-venel. Thar-fuin tíron calad, thar-guruth cuil.


Bitte beleidige mich nicht.



Selor schrieb:


> Or-fuin bain rada Anor ar elin uidorthar.


Hör jetzt auf mich zu beleidigen!


Selor schrieb:


> A Elbereth Gilthoniel
> silivren penna míriel
> o menel aglar elenath!
> 
> ...


Das ist nicht lustig.


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es gibt gute Witze über Frauen und es gibt schlechte Witze über sie. Das war ein schlechter Witz. :>
> 
> 
> Bitte beleidige mich nicht.
> ...



das unterste is n zitat aus herr der ringe wenn mich net alles teuscht


elberet = irgend son stern^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das unterste is n zitat aus herr der ringe wenn mich net alles teuscht
> 
> 
> elberet = irgend son stern^^



*Hymne an Elbereth*

 Bei dieser Hymne handelt es sich um den längsten Sindarintext im Herrn der Ringe. In einem seiner Briefe bezeichnete Tolkien es als das "Fragment einer Hymne" und suggeriert damit, dass der hier vorliegende Text nur eine Strophe von vielen ist. Der Text erscheint im Herrn der Ringe in drei Szenen in unterschiedlichen Fassungen:

 I. [HdR1/II, Kap.1] Am Vorabend von Elronds Rat wird er von den Elben in Bruchtal in der Halle des Feuers gesungen:

_A Elbereth Gilthoniel
 silivren penna míriel
 o menel aglar elenath!
 Na-chaered palan-díriel
 o galadhremmin ennorath,
 Fanuilos, le linnathon
 nef aear, sí nef aearon!_​ 
 II. [HdR2/IV, Kap.10] Sams "beseelter" Ausruf in Cirith Ungol, als er gegen Kankra antritt. "Beseelt" deshalb, weil er des Sindarin im Gegensatz zu Frodo nicht mächtig ist.

_A Elbereth Gilthoniel
 o menel palan-díriel,
 le nallon sí di'nguruthos!
 A tiro nin, Fanuilos!_​ 
 III. [HdR3/VI, Kap.9] Als Frodo und Sam sich gemeinsam auf den Weg machen, wie Sam glaubt nach Bruchtal, tatsächlich aber zu den Grauen Anfurten. Noch vor dem Zusammentreffen mit den anderen Ringträgern (Galadriel, Elrond, Gandalf, Bilbo) vernehmen die beiden den Gesang der Elben. 

_A Elbereth Gilthoniel,
 silivren penna míriel
 o menel aglar elenath
 Gilthoniel, A! Elbereth_​ 
 Alle drei Passagen bleiben im Herrn der Ringe selber ohne Übersetzung. Erst in Tolkiens Liederzyklus "The Road Goes Ever On" wird der eigentliche Titel "Aerlinn in Edhil o Imladris", i.e. "Hymne der Elben von Imladris", zusammen mit einer Übersetzung angegeben:

_Oh Elbereth Sternenentfacherin,
 weiß-funkelnd wie Juwelen senkt sich
 der Glanz der Sterne vom Himmel!_​ _ In weite Ferne habe ich geschaut
 von den baumbestandenen Landen Mittelerdes,
 zu Euch, Fanuilos, will ich singen
 diesseits der See, hier diesseits des Meeres!_​ Eine Übersetzung für Sams Ausruf gibt es in zwei Fassungen, eine recht freie Version in "The Road Goes Ever On" und eine wortgetreue im Brief # 211:

_Oh Elbereth Sternenentfacherin
 Die Du vom Himmel in die Ferne schaust,
 zu Euch rufe ich nun im Schatten des Todes!
 Oh schaue zu mir, Fanuilos!_​ Die dritte Passage ist lediglich eine Wiederholung der drei ersten Zeilen aus dem Kapitel1 des zweiten Buches.

 Die Bedeutung der Hymne für den Herrn der Ringe geht von zwei Aspekten aus. Zum einen ist sie in Sindarin verfasst und bleibt unübersetzt. Damit wird der Phantasie der Leser bezüglich der Bedeutung völlige Freiheit gelassen. 
 Zum anderen steht die Hymne am Anfang und am Ende von Frodos Aufgabe als Ringträger in Mittelerde. Sie fungiert somit als Bindeglied, das den Kreis der Geschichte schließt.


Du hast Recht ^_^


----------



## Skatero (18. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das unterste is n zitat aus herr der ringe wenn mich net alles teuscht
> 
> 
> elberet = irgend son stern^^



Jetzt beschütz ihn nicht auch noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

Ich kann's auch noch in Quenya und Klingonisch...


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, da ich dich nicht mal in der ICQ liste habe und auch nie haben werde.



ich würd jetzt ja gern ein bild von einem heulenden baby postne aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. März 2010)

Ich bin zurück.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3q7Y3fgTIc[/youtube]


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich kann's auch noch in Quenya und Klingonisch...


Ich hoffe doch du wirst deine späteren Schülern nicht in dieser Sprache unterrichten oO



Thoor schrieb:


> ich würd jetzt ja gern ein bild von einem heulenden baby postne aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber....



Und das würde dir was bringen?


----------



## Noxiel (18. März 2010)

Nein das ist die Sprache der Noldor, die soll auch nicht witzig sein. Ignoranten....


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch du wirst deine späteren Schülern nicht in dieser Sprache unterrichten oO



1. Hast du offensichtlich leichte Probleme mit dem Gedächtnis und 2. Was hat das damit zu tun?

Edit: Nox... wenigstens einer der hier anständig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich würd jetzt ja gern ein bild von einem heulenden baby postne aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber....



Ich tu es für dich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herzergreifend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> 1. Hast du offensichtlich leichte Probleme mit dem Gedächtnis und 2. Was hat das damit zu tun?
> 
> Edit: Nox... wenigstens einer der hier anständig ist
> 
> ...



hey ich habs immerhin als sindarin erkannt^^

und ich finde es eine sehr schöne sprache (auch wenn ich sie leider net behersche^^)


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> 1. Hast du offensichtlich leichte Probleme mit dem Gedächtnis und 2. Was hat das damit zu tun?


1. Wäre mir neu, nur wenn es Informationen sind, die mich so gut wie gaaaaaaaaaaaaar nicht interessieren, 2. Nichts, nur wäre es ein... ähem, naja, sagen wir: Ein Unterricht in einer Sci-Fi-Sprache oder was auch immer das ist...


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2. Nichts, nur wäre es ein... ähem, naja, sagen wir: Ein Unterricht in einer Sci-Fi-Sprache oder was auch immer das ist...


ist doch mal was neues ^_^ Deutsch ist doch auf dauer langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ist doch mal was neues ^_^ Deutsch ist doch auf dauer langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deutsch ist aber nun mal die Landessprache...


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

EPIC!


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deutsch ist aber nun mal die Landessprache...



Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Japanisch wär mir lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thoor schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]
> 
> EPIC!



Das ist mal verdammt geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ...



Bist du eigentlich der, der in der Klinik war? Wenn ja, geht es dir jetzt besser? :>


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bist du eigentlich der, der in der Klinik war? Wenn ja, geht es dir jetzt besser? :>



Aaah, einer der sich erinnert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yoah mir gehts scho ein bissl besser, aber nicht viel. 3 Monate umsonst, Probleme sind auch nit weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja wenigstens nen paar Mädels kennengelernt.

Ausserdem total langweilig da. Aufstehen, Frühstücken, Schule (die man so nit als Schule bezeichnen kann), Therapien (Was hat schlafen mit Therapie zutun mal im ernst) essen und wieder Schlafen. Nebenbei lustige zwischenfälle mit leuten die sich mit Nagellackentferner umbringenwollen aber dann völlig hacke sind weil da nur alkohol drin war. JA, die Klink war schon Krank


----------



## Lillyan (18. März 2010)

Guts Nächtle euch.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aaah, einer der sich erinnert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Irgendwann will it all be...
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrpcICY2TVY[/Youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Guts Nächtle euch.



Nachti Lilly ^_^



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Irgendwann will it all be...
> [Youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=FrpcICY2TVY[/Youtube]




irgendwann...


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Guts Nächtle euch.



gn8 lillyan


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Wie lang bleibtser denn noch im Forum eigentlich?


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie lang bleibtser denn noch im Forum eigentlich?



heute? ka^^

bis ich müde werde^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> heute? ka^^
> 
> bis ich müde werde^^



schön dann bleib mal lang und unterhalt dich mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> schön dann bleib mal lang und unterhalt dich mit mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kann ich machen^^ auch wen ich wohl so gegen 3 noch nen nachtspaziergang machen werde^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kann ich machen^^ auch wen ich wohl so gegen 3 noch nen nachtspaziergang machen werde^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na dann... ich geh mal ebn eine rauchen. so in 5 minuten wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> na dann... ich geh mal ebn eine rauchen. so in 5 minuten wieder da
> ...



viel spass^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> na dann... ich geh mal ebn eine rauchen. so in 5 minuten wieder da
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




na toll danke.... jetzt hab ich bock ne sweet zu rauchen aba keine hier-.-


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> viel spass^^


Kurz käffchen machen.

Buffedtasse ftw!


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kurz käffchen machen.
> 
> Buffedtasse ftw!



ich trink gerade nen kakao^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich trink gerade nen kakao^^



gleich ersma nen pic von meinem zockerplatz hier reinstelln ^_^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so siehts grad bei mir aus


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. März 2010)

Ich sehs euch Mods es an, ihr wollt mich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit bannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wird heute nix mehr, weil ich weg bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich sehs euch Mods es an, ihr wollt mich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit bannen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bye ^_^


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bra



Räum mal auf...


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Räum mal auf...



geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War schonmal schlimmer


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> gleich ersma nen pic von meinem zockerplatz hier reinstelln ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol is ja richtig aufgeräumt^^


bei mir siehts ähnlich aus, nur liegen noch ca 30 games rum und zettel und n feuerzeug und n handy und 4 messer und und und^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> lol is ja richtig aufgeräumt^^
> 
> 
> bei mir siehts ähnlich aus, nur liegen noch ca 30 games rum und zettel und n feuerzeug und n handy und 4 messer und und und^^



^_^ nur das bei mir (mom zähl) 1..2..3..4..11 leere und 6 Volle Flaschen wasser stehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ^_^ nur das bei mir (mom zähl) 1..2..3..4..11 leere und 6 Volle Flaschen wasser stehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol^^ bei mir stehn nur 2 volle und iwo im zimmer liegt noch ne leere rum^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> lol^^ bei mir stehn nur 2 volle und iwo im zimmer liegt noch ne leere rum^^



mom i leg mal alle zsm und mach nen bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man beachte den im hintergrund liegenden sixpack Wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> mom i leg mal alle zsm und mach nen bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kk^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

so^^ 

nach oben gucken guys


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

ist doch ganz solide, wa?


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ist doch ganz solide, wa?



jo^^

ich hab nur 2 liter flaschen hier^^

die halb liter mach ich mit einem zug leer^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo^^
> 
> ich hab nur 2 liter flaschen hier^^
> 
> die halb liter mach ich mit einem zug leer^^



alter säufer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boah i glaub i mach die Nacht durch...jetzt nur 5 Stunden zu schlafen wäre völlig umsonst. Immer schön Käffchen machen sag ich da nur ^_^


----------



## Skatero (18. März 2010)

Sunday 21 March 2010
2000 GMT – 2200 GMT

Ist das die gleiche Zeit wie wir hier haben? (Sry habe gerade keine Zeit für Google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> alter säufer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



viel spass^^

ich hab schon die letzte nacht durchgemacht^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sunday 21 March 2010
> 2000 GMT &#8211; 2200 GMT
> 
> Ist das die gleiche Zeit wie wir hier haben? (Sry habe gerade keine Zeit für Google
> ...



öhm..ka

Wieso willst das wissn? Wohin musste denn telefoniern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Manoroth schrieb:


> viel spass^^
> 
> ich hab schon die letzte nacht durchgemacht^^



 wie isses gelaufen?


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> wie isses gelaufen?



ach ganz gut^^ ich bins mir gewohnt^^

mein rekord liegt bei 4 tage ohne schlaf^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ach ganz gut^^ ich bins mir gewohnt^^
> 
> mein rekord liegt bei 4 tage ohne schlaf^^


 oh mein gott wie zur hölle hast du das ausgehalten?!?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> oh mein gott wie zur hölle hast du das ausgehalten?!?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



praktisch dauer besoffen und immer iwas los^^

dann geht das ganz gut^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> praktisch dauer besoffen und immer iwas los^^
> 
> dann geht das ganz gut^^



okayyy...was war eigentlich der Grund für 4 Tage ohne Schlaf?

Edit: Boah ich hör mir immernoch diesen Windowsremix an...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dabei hör ich nur Metal eigentlich...


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> okayyy...was war eigentlich der Grund für 4 Tage ohne Schlaf?



war immer unterwegs und keine lust zum schlafen^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> war immer unterwegs und keine lust zum schlafen^^



Was arbeitest du denn? Bzw. wozu warste unterwegs ^_^


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was arbeitest du denn? Bzw. wozu warste unterwegs ^_^



bin atm arbeitslos^^

und ich war da immer mit freunden unterwegs^^

da ne grillparty, dort ma rumhängen^^

und dazu immer iwoher alk^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u2pGcxVfK_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

Von euch hat niemand zufällig ein gutes Wallpaper der Galactica mit ein paar Mk.II Viper als Beautyshot?


----------



## Manoroth (18. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Von euch hat niemand zufällig ein gutes Wallpaper der Galactica mit ein paar Mk.II Viper als Beautyshot?



ne sry^^

ich weiss net ma was das is^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bin atm arbeitslos^^
> 
> und ich war da immer mit freunden unterwegs^^
> 
> ...



Ich hab seit 26 Wochen keine Schule mehr, ist ja wie Arbeitslosigkeit iwie xD I muss mal ne neue Schule finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich komm bald in eine Wohngemeinschaft da komm ich nimma so oft an nen Pc also muss ich das iwie anders Regeln! Kommt man auch mobil ans Buffedforum? Wenn wer was weiss soll ers mir bitte sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab seit 26 Wochen keine Schule mehr, ist ja wie Arbeitslosigkeit iwie xD I muss mal ne neue Schule finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sry keine ahnung


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sry keine ahnung



Macht nixx, muss ja iwas kriegen damit ich euch Buffies noch erhalten bleib ^_^ I glaub ich hol mir mal Premiumbuffedaccount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 I guck mal nach.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Macht nixx, muss ja iwas kriegen damit ich euch Buffies noch erhalten bleib ^_^ I glaub ich hol mir mal Premiumbuffedaccount
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mit nem iphone oder so kannste sicher noch ins i-net 

kostet halt

ausser du hast n ungesichertes w-lan in der nähe^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Hallo italiava,

 du besitzt bereits ein aktives Premium-Konto bei buffed.de. Sobald dein Premium-Zugang abgelaufen ist, kannst du wieder auf die Bestellung zugreifen.

Möchtest du Änderungen vornehmen (Kündigung, Anschrift, Zahlungsweise, etc.) oder hast allgemeine Fragen bezüglich deines Abonnements, wende dich bitte mit deinem Anliegen per E-Mail an: *computec@dpv.de* 

 Für alle weitern Fragen wende dich bitte an: *premium@buffed.de


Hm i hab mir noch nie Premium geholt..


Edit: Ah nur ein Seitenfehler.


AB HEUTE BIN ICH PREMIUM! JUHU!
*


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seltsam...


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

So mal die vorzüge des Premiumaccounts angucken ^_^


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So mal die vorzüge des Premiumaccounts angucken ^_^



viel spass^^


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso willst das wissn? Wohin musste denn telefoniern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



APB kann man nur zu dieser Zeit testen.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXzIeI0mkFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> APB kann man nur zu dieser Zeit testen.



apb?


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> apb?



All Points Bulletin. Man könnte es ein online GTA nennen.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> All Points Bulletin. Man könnte es ein online GTA nennen.



ok? klingt nice^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> apb?



apb soll nicht so gut sein...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kann man eigentlich das ändern wo du Metalhead auf Abwegen / Scout der BAZN stehen hast? will da auch was anderes stehen haben ^_^


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> apb soll nicht so gut sein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



musst auf dein profil gehn, dann auf profil bearbeiten


bei mitgliedertitel oder so kannste was eingeben^^


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ok? klingt nice^^



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMkBwHJaSkw Hier ein Video. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

okay hab ^_^

all point bulletin is laaaaaaangweilig !

Ich bin ein Grand Theft Auto verfechter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=AMkBwHJaSkw Hier ein Video.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sieht nice aus^^


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

worum gehts?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Was macht ihr gerade so?

Das Bild ist nice ^_^


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

ich zock grad css 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt angel ich gleich noch ein bischen in dala und dann wieder cs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieso biste eig immer bei buffed on aber net in icq?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Soll ich on gehen?

MOMENT MAL!

Woher weiss du das ich bei Icq off bin?


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2010)

So ich gehe mal.

Gute Nacht


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> So ich gehe mal.
> 
> Gute Nacht



Nachti und Schlaf schön!

*kiss* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

n8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil ich sehe,dass du nicht on bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

aha dann geb mal deine Icqnummer

Ps: bin jetzt on ^_^


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

die hast du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

wie heisst du denn bei icq? doch nit [name] oda? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Name weggestrichen wegen Angst vor Mods!)



Ach du bists ^_^


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

mjam

lecker toast mit leberstreichwurst^^


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

gehn bei euch um diese uhrzeit noch raids?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

neee hier steht alles ^_^

I guck grad Family Guy, das vertreibt die Zeit.

Ich geh mal ebend Rauchen, bin gleich wieder da!


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> gehn bei euch um diese uhrzeit noch raids?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich spiele kein wow mehr^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich spiele kein wow mehr^^



dito^^ hdro ftw! Ist irgendwer bereit mit mir die Nacht durchzumachen?


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

kommt drauf an wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ja! eig schon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

juhu ^_^

He Mano was machste noch so?


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> juhu ^_^
> 
> He Mano was machste noch so?



atm höre ich musik und skype mit ner freundin^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Was hörste denn grad?


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was hörste denn grad?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nNEDosh9V8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




das hier^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

gute musik...gaaanz gute musik. ^_^

Wie wärs mal hiermit? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KWStetS1xtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> gute musik...gaaanz gute musik. ^_^
> 
> Wie wärs mal hiermit?
> 
> ...



auch sehr nice^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Emocore ftw!

Naja könnte auch unter Posthardcore fallen. Ist man sich niee so sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

normal höre ich mehr black metal oder pagan metal^^

aba ab und an is sowas noch ganz nice^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> normal höre ich mehr black metal oder pagan metal^^
> 
> aba ab und an is sowas noch ganz nice^^



Kennste Silverstein?


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kennste Silverstein?



nope? wasn des?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Gute Musik wasn sonst ^_^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ec5u8A_WV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gute Musik wasn sonst ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die sind echt nice^^


muss ich mir ma bei gelegenheit runterladen^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> die sind echt nice^^
> 
> 
> muss ich mir ma bei gelegenheit runterladen^^



bzw. mich bei Icq adden dann Schick ichs dir rüber ^_^ hab mir das Album gekauft.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> bzw. mich bei Icq adden dann Schick ichs dir rüber ^_^ hab mir das Album gekauft.



danke aba ich lads per rapidshare runter^^ is schneller^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Ich lade gerade was bei *piep*share runter. 13 Teile vom Shakugan no Shana Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich lade gerade was bei *piep*share runter. 13 Teile vom Shakugan no Shana Film
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nice^^

hab gerade mit der serie angefangen^^ also di erste folge

sieht net schlecht aus^^


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

das hört sich so anime mäßig an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kennt ihr euch mit One Pice aus?XD


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Shana ist verdammt süsssssssssssssssssssssssssss ^_^ Guck maaaal 

One Piece ist ganz Cool, ich mag Zorro am liebsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Shana ist verdammt süsssssssssssssssssssssssssss ^_^ Guck maaaal
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup ist sie^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

AUUUUUUUUUTSCH *tränen in den Augen hab*

Scheiss Pickel -_-


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> AUUUUUUUUUTSCH *tränen in den Augen hab*
> 
> Scheiss Pickel -_-



das prob hab ich zum glück (fast)nemmer^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das prob hab ich zum glück (fast)nemmer^^



Wenn der so knapp unter der Nase ist dann tut der so sch**** weh...kennste das?


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wenn der so knapp unter der Nase ist dann tut der so sch**** weh...kennste das?



jup^^ ist nervend^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup^^ ist nervend^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das ist bei mir die Einzige stelle wo die Viecher wachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> aber das ist bei mir die Einzige stelle wo die Viecher wachsen
> ...



bei mir hatten sies vor allem am rücken gemütlich scheinbar^^ hatte praktisch nur da welche^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bei mir hatten sies vor allem am rücken gemütlich scheinbar^^ hatte praktisch nur da welche^^



ihhh am Rücken...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ihhh am Rücken...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja da siehts beinahe niemand^^ und stören net^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Trotzdem...nen Kumpel von mir hat das nicht ^_^

(und jetzt fragt nicht woher ich das weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Trotzdem...nen Kumpel von mir hat das nicht ^_^
> 
> (und jetzt fragt nicht woher ich das weiss
> 
> ...



ich kanns mir vorstellen^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich sag nix :X



Mir ist langweilig...aber das gute ist ich bin hellwach ^_^

Edit: 777er Post yaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

wie kann man noch hellwach sein?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> wie kann man noch hellwach sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja ich bin ein Multitalent ^_^


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Tja ich bin ein Multitalent ^_^



bin leider auch noch hell wach^^

hoffentlich kann ich wehnigstens diese nacht pennen-.-


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bin leider auch noch hell wach^^
> 
> hoffentlich kann ich wehnigstens diese nacht pennen-.-



Wieso nur diese Nacht?!?!


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

dafür hab ich noch 1 tasse kaffe und 1,5 liter t400 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso nur diese Nacht?!?!



konnte ja schon letzte nacht net pennen


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> konnte ja schon letzte nacht net pennen



Daran musste mal arbeiten ^_^



Dropz schrieb:


> dafür hab ich noch 1 tasse kaffe und 1,5 liter t400
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







Was zur Hölle ist t400?


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

ein billigenergiedrink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ein billigenergiedrink
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh mein Gott kauf dir vernünftiges Red Bull!

Ausserdem bekommt man von zuviel Energydrinks Leberschäden, ne Freundin von mir hat Leberschäden dadurch bekommen und sie ist erst 15! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott kauf dir vernünftiges Red Bull!
> 
> Ausserdem bekommt man von zuviel Energydrinks Leberschäden, ne Freundin von mir hat Leberschäden dadurch bekommen und sie ist erst 15!
> 
> ...



nice^^

ich trinke seit ca 6 jahren jeden tag mehrere energy drinks^^

und net gerade wehnig alk^^

da hat meine leber ganz schön zu tun^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nice^^
> 
> ich trinke seit ca 6 jahren jeden tag mehrere energy drinks^^
> 
> ...



Ohgott..

Trink weniger ey nit das du uns hier abkratzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

keine angst meine werte sind alle total in ordnung^^

und die dinger sind halt lecker^^

wach machen sie mich schon seit ewigkeiten nemmer^^ ich brauch ca 4gramm coffein bis ich was merke^^ und ab 2 gramm sollte man normal tot sein^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> keine angst meine werte sind alle total in ordnung^^
> 
> und die dinger sind halt lecker^^
> 
> wach machen sie mich schon seit ewigkeiten nemmer^^ ich brauch ca 4gramm coffein bis ich was merke^^ und ab 2 gramm sollte man normal tot sein^^



4 Gramm. Ich stell mir grad so vor wie du dir so Coffeinpulver holst, mit ner Rasierklinge linien machst und dir das Zeug durch die Nase ziehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 net cox sondern cof


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> net cox sondern cof



lol! 

Haste mal cof? *lach*

Hmmmm frisches Kaffeearoma *lechz*


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 4 Gramm. Ich stell mir grad so vor wie du dir so Coffeinpulver holst, mit ner Rasierklinge linien machst und dir das Zeug durch die Nase ziehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nene^^ ich hau mir n ganzes päckchen von so energy shots rein (dürfte man nur einen pro tag nehmen^^) wenn ich ma wirklich wach sein will nach ner party oder so^^


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir reicht schon 1 und die schmecken nach gift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Boah ey diese Junkies *kopf schüttel* Krank...einfach nur Krank...


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

aber diese giftige zeug schmeckt besser als den kaffee,den ich nun ich mich hineinwürgen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Naja ich würd mal sagen...Kaffee ftw! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Pff... Koffein ist nur was für Weicheier. Ich brauch sowas nicht zum wachbleiben. 

Hallo btw


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Hiho im Thread der Nächtlichen Zombies ^_^
Was machstn grad?


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich brauche alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hiho im Thread der Nächtlichen Zombies ^_^
> Was machstn grad?


Ich häng hier rum, chatte  und guck fern

Und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

zocken,kaffee trinken,hier im forum hängen,mit buddha chatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lotro downloaden


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Ich häng hier rum, chatte und guck fern
> 
> Und was macht ihr so?



ich geh jetzt spazieren^^


cya leute bis n ander mal^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Viel spass beim Spaziern mein Schatzi! Hab dich lieeeeeeeeeeeeeeb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ich mach grad:
Chatten, Family Guy gucken, Shakugan no Shana runterladen...


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

ich hasse kaffee espresso ist viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schmeckt nicht so ecklig und macht das gleiche


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> zocken,kaffee trinken,hier im forum hängen,mit buddha chatten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was zockst du denn?



Manoroth schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt spazieren^^


Keine gute Idee. Von frischer Luft wird man meistens nur noch munterer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

css <3


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> css <3


Oh Gott noch so ein CSS-Suchti der die ganze Nacht durchzockt.. wie mein bester Freund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Oh Gott noch so ein CSS-Suchti der die ganze Nacht durchzockt.. wie mein bester Freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schrecklich ne? wir leiden zusammen...immer diese Ballerspielfreaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

ich zock net immer ich join immer und leav wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich surf grad mehr im i net XD


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

nachts brauch ich action 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wow oder so aus und css an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> nachts brauch ich action
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hat da jemand einen Doppelpost? tztztz


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Ups das war ausversehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Keine gute Idee. Von frischer Luft wird man meistens nur noch munterer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



net wen ich noch mein suborito mit nehme und trainiere^^

kann ich mich schön auspowern^^


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu müde das ändert sich wenn der kaffee gleich runter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schrecklich ne? wir leiden zusammen...immer diese Ballerspielfreaks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja, ich konnte Ballerspielen noch nie viel abgewinnen. Ich mag viel lieber RPGs, Jump'n'Runs und Adventures.   Aber jedem das seine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Dropz schrieb:


> ich zock net immer ich join immer und leav wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wo ist der Sinn beim joinen wenn du eh nicht spielst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> tut mir leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach und ich dachte du hasst Kaffee


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> net wen ich noch mein suborito mit nehme und trainiere^^
> 
> kann ich mich schön auspowern^^


Was isn Suborito?  Ich kenn nur Burritos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

kurz joinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal gucken paar runden zocken dann wieder surfen immer abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mano was trainierst du denn?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Kurz maal rauchennn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

rauchen ist viel schlimmer als egoshooter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pff


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Was isn Suborito? Ich kenn nur Burritos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



suborito = das da:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist ein holz schwert das man zum trainieren benutzt^^


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kurz maal rauchennn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rauchen ist nicht gesund, mah Boy


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

und was für eine Sportart oder Kmpfkunst trainierst du damit?


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> und was für eine Sportart oder Kmpfkunst trainierst du damit?



schwertkampf^^

werde von nem freund im kampf mit einem katana (samuraischwert) ausgebildet und von einem andern im kampf mit einem zweihand schwert^^


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Ein Schwert?  Trainier lieber waffenfreie Kampfkunst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Dropz schrieb:


> und was für eine Sportart oder Kmpfkunst trainierst du damit?


Schwertkampf würd ich mal stark schätzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Ein Schwert? Trainier lieber waffenfreie Kampfkunst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin ich auch dran^^


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

ist ein katana nicht auch ein 2 hand schwert?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bin ich auch dran^^


Und, welche Kampfkunst lernst du?   
BTW: Auf dem Bild lässt es sich schwer beurteilen, ist das ein Zweihand- oder ein Einhandschwert?


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ist ein katana nicht auch ein 2 hand schwert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eigentlich schon

aber da ich relativ gross und stark bin führe ich es einhändig

trainiere gerade das führen von 2 katanas gleichzeitig


ist net ohne wegen der koordination etc


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Und, welche Kampfkunst lernst du?
> BTW: Auf dem Bild lässt es sich schwer beurteilen, ist das ein Zweihand- oder ein Einhandschwert?



es ist ein zweihand

ist ca 1.50 lang



eine mischung aus diversen kampfsport arten

aba der grundsatz kommt ausm shaolin-kung-fu


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> eigentlich schon
> 
> aber da ich relativ gross und stark bin führe ich es einhändig
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir nen 2 Händer aus massiven Buchenholz selbst gebastelt. Hat ne Biegung wie ein Arabisches Schwert und lässt sich super führen. Hab ein bissl Schwerterfahrung ^_^

Ps: Bin wieder daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

hört sich interessant an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@buddha bin bei 40 % ebend mit 74 mb g d loadet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich noch nie gesehen^^


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hMQicGi5cvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> es ist ein zweihand
> 
> ist ca 1.50 lang
> 
> ...


1.50?  Na, viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Solche großen Teile sind wirklich viel anstrengender als Einhandschwerter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, eine Mischung ist die beste Art, meiner Meinung nach.  Ich lerne hauptsächlich Taekwondo, Karate und Judo.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> hört sich interessant an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OH MEIN GOTT!

Das ist rasend Schnell! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> 1.50? Na, viel Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo is net ohne wen man n weilchen mit dem trainiert^^ aba ohne anstrengung machts auch kein spass^^


klingt nice^^ ich persönlich kann mit judo net all zu viel anfangen

die meisten hebel kann man zu einfach ausser kraft setzen wen man sich n bisschen auskennt


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Boah sch**** Mutter macht hier Stress...naja die ist mir sowieso scheiss egal mit ihrem blöden gelaber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In 3 Stunden erstmal Duschen ^_^


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

ist wieder auc ca 1.5-2 mb agberutscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Boah sch**** Mutter macht hier Stress...naja die ist mir sowieso scheiss egal mit ihrem blöden gelaber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meine mum hat mir nix mehr zu sagen^^

is ganz praktisch^^


und ich geh doch net spazieren-.- hat gerade vor ca 10 min angefangen zu regnen....


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> meine mum hat mir nix mehr zu sagen^^
> 
> is ganz praktisch^^



DITOOOOOOOOOOO

Schlag ein alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin der Mann im Haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Vadder lebt ya inner Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> DITOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Schlag ein alter
> 
> ...



naja bei mir ists einfach so das ich 1. zu alt bin und 2. eh stärker bin wie der rest meiner familie zusammen^^


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> klingt nice^^ ich persönlich kann mit judo net all zu viel anfangen
> 
> die meisten hebel kann man zu einfach ausser kraft setzen wen man sich n bisschen auskennt


Nun, man soll halt nicht immer nur die bekanntesten Hebel verwenden. Man kann sich zwar an den Kampfkünsten orientieren, aber vor allem bei Judo ist es wichtig, dass man instinktiv reagieren kann und Techniken verwendet, die den Gegner überraschen.



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Boah sch**** Mutter macht hier Stress...naja die ist mir sowieso scheiss egal mit ihrem blöden gelaber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie alt bist du denn?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Nun, man soll halt nicht immer nur die bekanntesten Hebel verwenden. Man kann sich zwar an den Kampfkünsten orientieren, aber vor allem bei Judo ist es wichtig, dass man instinktiv reagieren kann und Techniken verwendet, die den Gegner überraschen.
> 
> 
> Wie alt bist du denn?



Sechzehn ^_^


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> naja bei mir ists einfach so das ich 1. zu alt bin und 2. eh stärker bin wie der rest meiner familie zusammen^^


Genau dasselbe kann ich auch von mir sagen. Aber denk immer dran: Die stärksten Leute sind die, die keinen Kampf suchen, sondern versuchen es friedlich zu lösen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Nun, man soll halt nicht immer nur die bekanntesten Hebel verwenden. Man kann sich zwar an den Kampfkünsten orientieren, aber vor allem bei Judo ist es wichtig, dass man instinktiv reagieren kann und Techniken verwendet, die den Gegner überraschen.



jo das ist sowiso von vorteil^^

ich agiere in gefahren situationen sowiso sehr instinktiv

gerade wens zu ner schlägerei kommt


gut gegen die gewöhnlichen hopper etc reichen meine kenntnisse jetzt schon um locker gegen 3-5 anzukommen

aba falls ich mal an nen ernsthaften gegner gerate ists immer gut etwas mehr in peto zu haben^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Genau dasselbe kann ich auch von mir sagen. Aber denk immer dran: Die stärksten Leute sind die, die keinen Kampf suchen, sondern versuchen es friedlich zu lösen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Genau dasselbe kann ich auch von mir sagen. Aber denk immer dran: Die stärksten Leute sind die, die keinen Kampf suchen, sondern versuchen es friedlich zu lösen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mach ich sowiso immer^^ ich greiffe auch nie zuerst an

ich wehre mich immer nur und versuche den gegner net unnötig zu verletzen


ausser wen wider ma son @#°§¬@ kerl eine freundin von mir schlägt dann garantiere ich für nix

in solchen fällen lasse ich ganz gerne meiner sadistische ader freien lauf


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ausser wen wider ma son @#°§¬@ kerl eine freundin von mir schlägt dann garantiere ich für nix
> 
> in solchen fällen lasse ich ganz gerne meiner sadistische ader freien lauf



Wenn soetwas passiert werde ich zum Berserker!


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

61% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wenn soetwas passiert werde ich zum Berserker!



wegen sowas hab ich schonma einen beinahe zu tode geprügelt

war wie im rausch

iwie interessant aba iwie auch beängstigend^^''


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mach ich sowiso immer^^ ich greiffe auch nie zuerst an
> 
> ich wehre mich immer nur und versuche den gegner net unnötig zu verletzen
> 
> ...


Ja, wenn ein Freund angegriffen wird, ist es bei mir auch aus mit der Ruhe. Einzelne Gegner lege ich da schon mal in ein paar Sekunden flach.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wegen sowas hab ich schonma einen beinahe zu tode geprügelt
> 
> war wie im rausch
> 
> iwie interessant aba iwie auch beängstigend^^''



Ist auch gut so...man muss die Leute schützen die einem Lieb sind!


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

enrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ist auch gut so...man muss die Leute schützen die einem Lieb sind!



das ist der einzige grund wiso ich trainiere

mein leben und meine gesundheit sind mir net wichtig

aba für meine freunde würd ich durch die hölle gehen


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das ist der einzige grund wiso ich trainiere
> 
> mein leben und meine gesundheit sind mir net wichtig
> 
> aba für meine freunde würd ich durch die hölle gehen



Dito!

Man könnte mich einen 'Tank' nennen...


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dito!
> 
> Man könnte mich einen 'Tank' nennen...



is bei mir auch so^^

mein körper ist schon seit ich klein war immer stärker und stabiler gewesen als der anderer.

dazu hab ich noch einen sehr ausgeprägten beschützer instinkt^^

man könnte also sagen, ich bin zum beschützen geboren


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is bei mir auch so^^
> 
> mein körper ist schon seit ich klein war immer stärker und stabiler gewesen als der anderer.
> 
> ...



Unzerstörbar und völlig Schmerzlos...
Ausserdem kann ich komischerweise von Kindertagen an gut mit Waffen umgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Unzerstörbar und völlig Schmerzlos...
> Ausserdem kann ich komischerweise von Kindertagen an gut mit Waffen umgehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



same here^^

schmerzlos bin ich zwar net, aber ich habe eine extrem hohe schmerzschwelle

ausser sobald ich in ne gefahren situation komme

durch das adrenalin spühre ich dann wirklich keinen schmerz mehr


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> same here^^
> 
> schmerzlos bin ich zwar net, aber ich habe eine extrem hohe schmerzschwelle
> 
> ...



Wir haben viel Gemeinsam mein Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Also ich bin zwar nicht schmerzfrei, aber der Schmerz stachelt mich nur noch mehr an.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wir haben viel Gemeinsam mein Freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



scheint so^^


----------



## mastergamer (19. März 2010)

Selten soviel ... - Ach, was solls.


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

wie was solls? das hört sich so negativ belastet an XD


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Selten soviel ... - Ach, was solls.



hm? sprich es aus ^_^


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Also ich bin zwar nicht schmerzfrei, aber der Schmerz stachelt mich nur noch mehr an.



das ist auch praktisch^^

ich werde richtig wütend wen ich mein eigenes blut am gegner kleben sehe^^

da ticke ich total aus


----------



## mastergamer (19. März 2010)

Wie ihr es wollt .. Ich habe selten soviel Stuhlgang gehabt wie eben davor. Ich meine .. das war knapp ein halber PKW mit dem ich mein Klo belastet hab. War nichtmehr' schön mitanzusehen .. :S


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das ist auch praktisch^^
> 
> ich werde richtig wütend wen ich mein eigenes blut am gegner kleben sehe^^
> 
> da ticke ich total aus



Also langsam...watch for a Moderator!


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Wie ihr es wollt .. Ich habe selten soviel Stuhlgang gehabt wie eben davor. Ich meine .. das war knapp ein halber PKW mit dem ich mein Klo belastet hab. War nichtmehr' schön mitanzusehen .. :S



hat das die spühlung noch gepackt?^^


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das ist auch praktisch^^


Ja, das ist es.  Immer wenn ich stark getroffen werde oder mir die Puste ausgeht, werden meine Angriffe umso aggresiver und stärker (obwohls normal umgekehrt sein müsste)


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

und das rohr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hat das die spühlung noch gepackt?^^



Unteres niveau hier..tztztz...ABER VERDAMMT NOCHMAL ES IST LUSTIG! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (19. März 2010)

Die Spülung hat, nachdem der Stuhlgang wieder hervorgequirrlt war,.und über den Rand des Klos' rinnte, den Geist aufgegeben. Musste dementsprechend mit einigen Mitteln und Methoden nachhelfen.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Die Spülung hat, nachdem der Stuhlgang wieder hervorgequirrlt war,.und über den Rand des Klos' rinnte, den Geist aufgegeben. Musste dementsprechend mit einigen Mitteln und Methoden nachhelfen.



Und die wären?


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und die wären?


Hast du noch nie ein verstopftes Klo "freimachen" müssen?


----------



## mastergamer (19. März 2010)

Anfang probierte' Ich es noch mit nem dicken Ast vom Garten. Aber der war überhaupt nicht biegbar. Dann borgte Ich mir so ein .. komisches, langes, metallenes Seil aus, das extra für solche Fälle gedacht war. Harhar, und siehe da! Ich hatte Erfolg!


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

ob das so glaubwürdig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... aber es ist LUSTIG!


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Hast du noch nie ein verstopftes Klo "freimachen" müssen?



Doch habe ich ^_^

Mich interessierts mich nur wie ers gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (19. März 2010)

Naja. Jedenfalls bin ich nu wieder ein paar Kilo leichter, und fühle mich wesentlich wohler in meinen Körper.


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

gibts bei hdro eig auch "realms"
und was für eine rolle spielen da berufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Anfang probierte' Ich es noch mit nem dicken Ast vom Garten. Aber der war überhaupt nicht biegbar. Dann borgte Ich mir so ein .. komisches, langes, metallenes Seil aus, das extra für solche Fälle gedacht war. Harhar, und siehe da! Ich hatte Erfolg!


Hast du nichts von den Cartoons gelernt?  Da muss man einfach nur eine Stange Dynamit reinwerfen, dann ist da keine Verstopfung mehr (und keine Toilette mehr)


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dASqLXiuomY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mal ein bissl Stimmung ^_^



Dropz schrieb:


> gibts bei hdro eig auch "realms"
> und was für eine rolle spielen da berufe
> 
> 
> ...




server gibt es, na klar!
Berufe Spielen eine sehr grosse Rolle. Man kann selbst Bauer werden! (Den hab ich ist ziemlich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

hdro hab ich auch ma gespielt aba nur kurz^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Huuui leutz Deanne ist on ^_^


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

den downlad hab ich nun fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nurnoch installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (19. März 2010)

Hab mal die Testversion von Hdro gezockt. Hat mir auch ganz gut gefallen. : )


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Hdro ist das beste Spiel der Welt ^_^


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Huuui leutz Deanne ist on ^_^



ok? wiso is se den schon wach? Oo


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Ich hab HdRO die 30 Tage gespielt, die beim Basisspiel dabei waren + 3 mal eine "Rückkehrwoche" (oder so ähnlich heißt die Aktion die sie manchmal machen)
Also knapp 2 Monate


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ok? wiso is se den schon wach? Oo



Weiss nit aber..ist doch schön wenn sie on ist die soll mal in den Nachtschwärmerthread reinschaun ^_^

Editus sagt: Warscheinlich haben Rückenschmerzen sie aufgeweckt, da bin ich mir ZIEEEEEMLICH sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Weiss nit aber..ist doch schön wenn sie on ist die soll mal in den Nachtschwärmerthread reinschaun ^_^



jo^^


----------



## mastergamer (19. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Tt3Za0ThyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Um mal etwas Musik und Laune hier reinzubringen.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Rückenschmerzen. Sehr unangenehm.




so far...


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> so far...



autsch-.- die arme...


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

was bringt das essen bei hdro was ein koch herstellt ist das so wie bufffood?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> autsch-.- die arme...





Jap..trauern wir um sie...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Dropz schrieb:


> was bringt das essen bei hdro was ein koch herstellt ist das so wie bufffood?



Meinen Glückwunsch. Du hast es erfasst!


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

geiles lied und einer der geilsten animes ever^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sMaujWMeBmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> geiles lied und einer der geilsten animes ever^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ALTER! ICH LIEBE DICH!

ICH LIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBE ERGOPROXY!

Wir haben mehr gemeinsam als wir dachten ^_^


----------



## mastergamer (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> geiles lied und einer der geilsten animes ever^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Manoroth Dagoroth:

Was ist das für ein Anime? :3


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ALTER! ICH LIEBE DICH!
> 
> ICH LIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBE ERGOPROXY!
> 
> Wir haben mehr gemeinsam als wir dachten ^_^



wtf? du kennst den anime?^^

den kennt iwie beinahe keiner^^


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> @ Manoroth Dagoroth:
> 
> Was ist das für ein Anime? :3



Ergo Proxy^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wtf? du kennst den anime?^^
> 
> den kennt iwie beinahe keiner^^



Wahahahha aber wir kennen ihn! *Mano knuddel*
Och menno Deanne ist off T_T 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

Ich hab garkeine ahnung von anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kenn nur 3 naruto,one pice und fullmeta alchemist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich hab garkeine ahnung von anime
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fullmetal Alchemist...der reine mist ist das...


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wahahahha aber wir kennen ihn! *Mano knuddel*
> Och menno Deanne ist off T_T
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jawohl^^

*reknuddl*


@Dropz: naja immerhin kennste 3 hammer animes^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jawohl^^
> 
> *reknuddl*
> 
> ...



1 Punkt in dem wir uns wiedersprechen... Fullmetal Alchemist ist kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt wer Brave Story, Shakugan no Shana oder (das kennt bestimmt einer, das kennt jeder) Elfen Lied?


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

Ich fand fullmetal alchemist ja cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich hab ja fast nichts zum vergleichen und one piece kommt i wie net msher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 1 Punkt in dem wir uns wiedersprechen... Fullmetal Alchemist ist kacke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Doch kein Traumpaar, ich lass die Hochzeit sofort absagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brave Story - noch nie gehört
Shakugan no Shana - Ja, von dem hab ich schon mal gehört. Das ist doch der Anime mit der Tsundere als Hauptfigur, ne?
Elfen Lied - Hab ich gesehen und hat mir eigentlich auch recht gut gefallen.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Doch kein Traumpaar, ich lass die Hochzeit sofort absagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Menno...sagtmal ich glaub nie das im Nachtschwärmerthread schonmal 4 Leute die nacht durchgemacht und gelabert haben oder nit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 1 Punkt in dem wir uns wiedersprechen... Fullmetal Alchemist ist kacke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Shakugan no Shana hab ich eben die erste folge gesehn und schau ich demnächst weiter^^

elfenlied hab ich alle folgen 2 mal gesehn^^ aba den kennt iwie echt jeder^^

ich hab insgesammt schon über 200 anime serien gesehn^^


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

Ich bin gerade da wo ace von Impel down zum marine hq gebracht werden soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 passiert da noch viel?
meinetwegen können wir das 2 wochen so weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Shakugan no Shana hab ich eben die erste folge gesehn und schau ich demnächst weiter^^
> 
> elfenlied hab ich alle folgen 2 mal gesehn^^ aba den kennt iwie echt jeder^^
> 
> ich hab insgesammt schon über 200 anime serien gesehn^^



Elfen Lied hab ich als Film an einem stück zsmgeschnitten ^_^


----------



## mastergamer (19. März 2010)

Meine lieben Mitmenschen. Ich werde mich nun für heute aus diesem wunderschönen Thread verabschieden müssen, da mein warmes Bett nach mir ruft. Adios und gute Nacht Muchachos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Menno...sagtmal ich glaub nie das im Nachtschwärmerthread schonmal 4 Leute die nacht durchgemacht und gelabert haben oder nit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, jetzt wo dus sagst, sowas ist echt selten hier... schön dass der Nachtschwärmer auch mal von richtigen Nachtschwärmern besetzt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dropz schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade da wo ace von Impel down zum marine hq gebracht werden soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Äh... ja, kann man so sagen oO   Der Manga ist noch nicht zu Ende (und es ist auch kein Ende abzusehen momentan)


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Menno...sagtmal ich glaub nie das im Nachtschwärmerthread schonmal 4 Leute die nacht durchgemacht und gelabert haben oder nit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



früher gabs das schon das eine oder andere mal^^

aba schon seit langem nemmer




@Dropz: ka^^ ich bin erst bei thriller bark vorbei

bin jetzt gerade bei den fisch menschen^^


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Meine lieben Mitmenschen. Ich werde mich nun für heute aus diesem wunderschönen Thread verabschieden müssen, da mein warmes Bett nach mir ruft. Adios und gute Nacht Muchachos.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gn8^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Meine lieben Mitmenschen. Ich werde mich nun für heute aus diesem wunderschönen Thread verabschieden müssen, da mein warmes Bett nach mir ruft. Adios und gute Nacht Muchachos.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Adios Amigo! Schlaf guuut ^_^


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

Ich kling mich mal mit einem tollen Lied ein!

Gute Laune mässig total der bringer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nXPT8sw_FjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

so ich guck jetzt noch eine folge bleach und dann bin ich auch ma im bett^^


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Elfen Lied hab ich als Film an einem stück zsmgeschnitten ^_^


Ay Caramba, wieviele Stunden hat das rendern gedauert?



mastergamer schrieb:


> Meine lieben Mitmenschen. Ich werde mich nun für heute aus diesem wunderschönen Thread verabschieden müssen, da mein warmes Bett nach mir ruft. Adios und gute Nacht Muchachos.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Adios Amigos


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

wer bleibt noch alles hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? IIIIICHHHH
Ich will ein ende ich meine es wird sicherlich zum kampf zwischen marine aund whitebeardpiraten kommen mit ruffy drinn und dann?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich kling mich mal mit einem tollen Lied ein!
> 
> Gute Laune mässig total der bringer
> 
> ...



^_^ Willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber du gehörst nicht zu der Elite die schon seit 21 Uhr gestern im Thread sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Editus sagt: Das Lied ist doof, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

muahaha am mittwoch endlich wider ma an ne gothic-party^^


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> wer bleibt noch alles hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ähm...  und dann?   Das weiß noch keiner (außer Oda selbst)  Der Manga ist noch nicht fertig mit dem Arc.



seanbuddha schrieb:


> ^_^ Willkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da gehöre ich ja auch nicht dazu, jetzt fühle ich mich ausgeschlossen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

alle sind wilkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann brauch ich ja bald ein neues anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich die subs bis zum vorzeitigen ende geguckt hab...sofern die mal fertig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Ähm... und dann? Das weiß noch keiner :O Der Manga ist noch nicht fertig mit dem Kapitel.
> 
> 
> Da gehöre ich nicht auch nicht dazu, jetzt fühle ich mich ausgeschlossen
> ...



Musst du nicht mein Schatzi ^_^ ich hab dich doch immernoch Lieeeb

Ps: Threadseite 6565 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ^_^ Willkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht jeder kann Pro sein!

Zum Lied: Ich mags keine Ahnung wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Nicht jeder kann Pro sein!
> 
> Zum Lied: Ich mags keine Ahnung wieso
> 
> ...



Ich vertraue immernoch auf die guuuten Klassiker!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dASqLXiuomY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich vertraue immernoch auf die guuuten Klassiker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die guten alten Zeiten nech ;P


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich vertraue immernoch auf die guuuten Klassiker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hast du erst vor kurzem schon gepostet, "Schatzi"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

um 6 geh ich kalt duschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann zum bäcker spatzieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> um 6 geh ich kalt duschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bring mir was mit :O


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Die guten alten Zeiten nech ;P



Jap ^_^ Oh ich hab was vergessen...das alte Bild wollt ich mal wieder rauskramen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich liebe Eddie Murphy!


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Irgendwie habe ich gerade keine Lust mir gepostete Musik anzuhören...  dazu müsste ich extra Slipknot ausmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist Mano jetzt eig noch da oder ist er wirklich ins Bett?


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich liebe Eddie Murphy!



Ich mag nur seine Synchron Stimme nicht
ist mir zu "kratzig nervend" aber wahrscheinlich gewollt ^^


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Jap ^_^ Oh ich hab was vergessen...das alte Bild wollt ich mal wieder rauskramen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die alten filme sind der hammer von ihm^^ 

aba das neue zeuchs (dr. doolittle etc) is einfach nur noch schlecht


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich gerade keine Lust mir gepostete Musik anzuhören... dazu müsste ich extra Slipknot ausmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hach...Slipknot habe ich früher auch gehört...jetzt finde ich sie Sch***** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

Manoroth nette Signatur ;P

War Slipknot nicht diese "kreisch kreisch" kein arsch versteht was Band?^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

REXO! Wieder wach? Ich bin ya seit 21 Uhr laufend im Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Ah, Mano is ja noch da. Was is ausm Bett geworden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich hab Duuuuurst und nichts mehr zu trinken im Haus... der nächste Laden macht erst um 6 auf.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Ah, Mano is ja noch da. Was is ausm Bett geworden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Keine Tanke bei euch?


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Manoroth nette Signatur ;P
> 
> War Slipknot nicht diese "kreisch kreisch" kein arsch versteht was Band?^^



danke^^ hat ne freundin gemacht für mich^^


naja slipknot versteht man noch ganz gut


bei black metal zum teil is das schon schwerer^^


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Ah, Mano is ja noch da. Was is ausm Bett geworden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt sowas wie nen Wasserhahn ganz verrückte meinen da kommt wasser raus!


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bekomm von Leitungswasser zT Bauchweh XDDD


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmCaRLpWBTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meine Musik! Das ist geiles geschrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich bekomm von Leitungswasser zT Bauchweh XDDD



Verdursten oder bauchschmerzen hmm schwere Entscheidung :>


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Keine Tanke bei euch?


Nicht ohne 30 Minutenfußmarsch (hin und zurück), da leg ich lieber noch ne Stunde Durst drauf und muss dafür nicht marschieren (ich bin faaaaul)


----------



## Harloww (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> danke^^ hat ne freundin gemacht für mich^^
> 
> 
> naja slipknot versteht man noch ganz gut
> ...



Leider ist Black Metal teilweise sogar gut, im Gegensatz zu Slipknot.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Nicht ohne 30 Minutenfußmarsch (hin und zurück), da leg ich lieber noch ne Stunde Durst drauf und muss dafür nicht marschieren (ich bin faaaaul)



Och du armer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das könnt ja sogar ich sin... schreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Bwahaha, was für Kinderscheiße.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Leider ist Black Metal teilweise sogar gut, im Gegensatz zu Slipknot.



wiso leider^^

black metal is der hammer^^


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Es gibt sowas wie nen Wasserhahn ganz verrückte meinen da kommt wasser raus!


Leitungswasser?!  Da verdurste ich lieber!


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das könnt ja sogar ich sin... schreien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ey, die Band ist gut ^_^


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ey, die Band ist gut ^_^



Neee nicht mein Geschmack ich hör eher so: Rap(den guten nicht den schlechten^^), Techno(kein Plan wie die richtung heißt befasse mich damit nicht aufjedenfall nicht das standart itzitzitzitz....itzitz..zzzzz), und ruhiges Zeug(Orchestra FF7 und co^^)


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Mein Lieblingsalbum von Slipknot ist Vol. 3 : (The Subliminal Verses)


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MKPvSdqlshw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 lol!


(ya ich weiss das ich im Berverly Hill Cop Fieber bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Was macht ihr heute noch im Verlauf des Tages so?


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was macht ihr heute noch im Verlauf des Tages so?


Irgendwann schlafen gehen, einkaufen und dann weiter saufen (und Animes schauen/zocken)


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Neee nicht mein Geschmack ich hör eher so: Rap(den guten nicht den schlechten^^), Techno(kein Plan wie die richtung heißt befasse mich damit nicht aufjedenfall nicht das standart itzitzitzitz....itzitz..zzzzz), und ruhiges Zeug(Orchestra FF7 und co^^)




ev gefällt dir das hier^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sLptcBLy6Qw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Harloww (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wiso leider^^
> 
> black metal is der hammer^^



Ja ^^ findest ^^ du^^ erzähl ^^ mir^^ doch^^ mehr^^ bitte^^.^^


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



ich gehe mit ner freundin zuerst shopen und dann saufen mit noch n paar andern^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ja ^^ findest ^^ du^^ erzähl ^^ mir^^ doch^^ mehr^^ bitte^^.^^



Das^^könnte^^er^^vielleicht^^tun^^wenn^^du^^ihn^^lieb^^darum^^bittest^^	^^


Naja. Heute ist gesamter Tag wie immer Chiller's Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was macht ihr heute noch im Verlauf des Tages so?



Ich werde meine Freunndin besuchen später bissle Dragonage/Metro 2033 zocken.
Und darüber aufregen das Metro 2033 so scheiße viel Hardware frisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten Spontane Entscheidungen.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ev gefällt dir das hier^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kurz und knapp?

Nein ;P

Mein erster doppelpost heut !


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp?
> 
> Nein ;P
> 
> Mein erster doppelpost heut !



ists dir zu aggressiv?^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

*gähn*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



langsam werd ich müder...mal noch nen Kaffee machen ^_^


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ists dir zu aggressiv?^^



Das nicht aber einfach keine Ahnung "langweilig"

Geschmack kann man nicht erklären ^.^

mir gefällt eher sowas:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x8eDyCRa0mY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch wenn das Video etwas naja ist.^^


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omg zu wenig speicher auf der platte für hdro erstmal löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIlINOtHQJE

Fertig laden lassen und dann drauf los geflucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kauf dir ne 5 TB dann haste keine Probleme mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw hat wer schon FF XIII gezockt und kann sagen ob es die 70&#8364;(collectors) wert ist?


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

hab 1 tb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war nur weil c so klein ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich hab i wie 3 ma windows auf dem pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (19. März 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Btw hat wer schon FF XIII gezockt und kann sagen ob es die 70&#8364;(collectors) wert ist?



Nein, ist es nicht.

(Aber lass dir ruhig vom japanophilen Gesocks hier das Gegenteil erzählen)


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht.



Gibt es da auch nen Grund(kein 5 Seiten Review) nur sowas wie:

"kampfsystem zu langsam"
"Story nicht gut"
?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

>.> so wd...und auch wieder weg eine rauchen >.> *durchreise*


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

du rauchst zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> du rauchst zu viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch 1 Zigarette in der Woche ist zuviel
*Moralkeule schwing* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (19. März 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Gibt es da auch nen Grund(kein 5 Seiten Review) nur sowas wie:
> 
> "kampfsystem zu langsam"
> "Story nicht gut"
> ?



Story ist Final Fantasy. Das allein sollte 90% aller normalen Menschen abschrecken.
Die Levels sind Schläuche. Keine Entscheidungen, es geht immer gradeaus. Ab und zu dann mal ein "Random"-Encounter. Dann Cutscene. Dann weiter durch den Schlauch.
Ich könnte genausogut ein Buch lesen und alle 2 Minuten schlägt mir einer das Teil aus der Hand und zwingt mich 2 Rechenaufgaben zu lösen.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

>.> so wd ^_^ <.<


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

wb böser raucher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Ich gebs ja zu ich Rauch zuviel...ich werde meinen Zigarettenkonsum von 14 auf 9-10 Pro Tag senken...


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> >.> so wd ^_^ <.<



WB!

zu FFXIII 

Werd mir denke ich die normale zulegen und mal sehen solange die Musik so gelungen wie in 7 und 10 ist wird das schon werden!


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0k-QHA-QAMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yn71hIsm0U8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 wenn wir schonmal bei Final Fantasy sind...


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Schon besser aber es fällt noch was^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m9LrE6dRHn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wie gern habe ich gekämpft!

und





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=08RYp-uDpPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Ich zock nebenher Mario Kart Wii (online) und höre Slipknot.

Was macht ihr so?


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

_Ihr Pösen Spamer_


----------



## Harloww (19. März 2010)

Würde mich einfach mal interessieren ob es auch nur EIN JRPG ohne androgyne, klotzartige, stereotype oder nervige Charaktere gibt.
Wie kann man sich sowas immer wieder antun?



Spoiler



Both Fang and Vanille complete their focus by destroying Cocoon and turn into crystal.


----------



## Harloww (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Ich zock nebenher Mario Kart Wii (online) und höre Slipknot.
> 
> Was macht ihr so?



Haha, Slipknot. So true und evil!

Rexo, yiff in hell.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AdzC937yD_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ihr Pösen Spamer_







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IwHotyPnSgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ganz Pöse!


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Haha, Slipknot. So true und evil!
> 
> Rexo, yiff in hell.



iwie wird slipknot vor allem von möchtegern und/oder kiddi metalheads gehört^^


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Haha, Slipknot. So true und evil!
> 
> Rexo, yiff in hell.



_Ich Bezweifele das du weist was Yiff in Hell Bedeutet _


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> iwie wird slipknot vor allem von möchtegern und/oder kiddi metalheads gehört^^



Wie gesagt...ich habs früher gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Würde mich einfach mal interessieren ob es auch nur EIN JRPG ohne androgyne, klotzartige, stereotype oder nervige Charaktere gibt.
> Wie kann man sich sowas immer wieder antun?
> 
> 
> ...



Ich spiele JRPG mässig eigent nur FF vlt. liegt es daran das es damals mein erstes Spiel auf er PSX war und ich mich gerne zurück erinnere.


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> iwie wird slipknot vor allem von möchtegern und/oder kiddi metalheads gehört^^


Interessiert mich herzlich wenig, was andere Leute so hören. Ich höre einfach was mir gefällt.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Interessiert mich herzlich wenig, was andere Leute so hören. Ich höre einfach was mir gefällt.



find ich gut^^ ich hör auch ab und an noch slipknot^^

wollte dich auch net angreiffen oder so

is halt nur oft so wie ich oben gesagt habe


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Interessiert mich herzlich wenig, was andere Leute so hören. Ich höre einfach was mir gefällt.



dito ^_^ aber die wahrheit lässt sich einfach nicht verschweigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mano antworte mal auf meine Pn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (19. März 2010)

[entfernt]

Außerdem, Manoroth, ^^ ist kein Substitut für Satzzeichen.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> dito ^_^ aber die wahrheit lässt sich einfach nicht verschweigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hui sry^^ habs gar net gesehn^^''


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hui sry^^ habs gar net gesehn^^''



Macht nix mein Herz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> [entfernt]
> 
> Außerdem, Manoroth, ^^ ist kein Substitut für Satzzeichen.



_Du bis richtig armselig weis du das ??_


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Du bis richtig armselig weis du das ??_



/sign


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Du bis richtig armselig weis du das ??_



Hab ich was verpasst :O?

Btw grad den FFXIII Trailer gesehn alleine die cut scenes sind es wert das Spiel zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Du bis richtig armselig weis du das ??_



ach wen er sich besser fühlt wen er an andern rum stänkern kann lass ihn doch

jeder braucht so seine freuden


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst :O?



dann geh mal ne seite zurück mein lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Außerdem, Manoroth, ^^ ist kein Substitut für Satzzeichen.


Lass ihn doch schreiben wie er will.  Wenns dir nicht passt, lies seine Posts nicht.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> dann geh mal ne seite zurück mein lieber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jut er ist doch Armseelig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

_Wo Bleibt der Negativ bewerten Knopf :/

Ich Will hier einen zu tode bewerten _


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wo Bleibt der Negativ bewerten Knopf :/
> 
> Ich Will hier einen zu tode bewerten _


Ich glaub aus genau dem Grund wurde er entfernt... damit  nicht ein User einem anderem User gezielt dutzende Minuspunkte verpasst...


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Ich glaub aus genau dem Grund wurde er entfernt... damit nicht ein User einem anderem User gezielt dutzende Minuspunkte verpasst...



Sowas hatte Buffed.de mal?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

So wd ^_^ Nur fix nen Thread reported.


----------



## Harloww (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wo Bleibt der Negativ bewerten Knopf :/
> 
> Ich Will hier einen zu tode bewerten _



Na das würde mich ja richtig hart verletzen. Warscheinlich so hart dass ich mir in meinen Fursuit mache.
Müsste mir dann auch ein neues Fursona für mich ausdenken, irgendwas was meine tiefsten gefühle am besten ausdrückt! Oh man, Furry sein ist so cool B-)


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

_Ich n bestimmten user :/

Und Wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon ma einer n ALbtraum von nem Vegetarier gesehen ??_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M4rE7FAenZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_Der Schluss Schrei is verdammt gut_


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Na das würde mich ja richtig hart verletzen. Warscheinlich so hart dass ich mir in meinen Fursuit mache.
> Müsste mir dann auch ein neues Fursona für mich ausdenken, irgendwas was meine tiefsten gefühle am besten ausdrückt! Oh man, Furry sein ist so cool B-)



Mal im ernst kannst du nicht einfach mal die Klappe halten? Sorry für die Aussprache. echt ey...


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mal im ernst kannst du nicht einfach mal die Klappe halten? Sorry für die Aussprache. echt ey...



Einfach ignorieren der will doch nur Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

_Was soll man anders erwarten von einem der 4chan in seiner sig erwahnt -.-_


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Was soll man anders erwarten von einem der 4chan in seiner sig erwahnt -.-_



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Schon mein zweites /sign heute Oo)

Nurnoch ne halbe Stunde Jungs!


----------



## Harloww (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mal im ernst kannst du nicht einfach mal die Klappe halten? Sorry für die Aussprache. echt ey...



Vielleicht solltest du das ganze deiner Waifu erzählen, hm?


_"Was soll man anders erwarten von einem der 4chan in seiner sig erwahnt -.-"_


Hahaha, er versteht die Signatur nicht. Zeigt mit euren Pfoten auf ihn und lacht ihn aus!


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Nanana, jetzt stürzt euch doch nicht alle auf ihn. Schenkt ihm einfach keine Beachtung, dann wirds ihm schon langweilig.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du das ganze deiner Waifu erzählen, hm?
> 
> 
> _"Was soll man anders erwarten von einem der 4chan in seiner sig erwahnt -.-"_
> ...



Hmm...moment mal ebend auf Einstellungen gehn zum Ignorieren.


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

_Ich ich habe gerade das ungute gefuhl das du nur scheiss 4chan Perverse pic´s von Furrys im Kopf hast .
Kronas is ja n Witz gegen dich _


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/147058-ensidria-wechselt-server/page__gopid__2498231&#entry2498231 hach ja hach ja...immer diese Leute die ihre Threads verteidigen...


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

was sind furries?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Lauf gleich Amok und schmeis ne Bombe auf dein s*** Haus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine kuschelige Furry-Bombe? Dann könnt ihr bei mir zu hause eure Diaper- und unbirthing Fetishe ausleben. Wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Wo ist eig Mano hin? Hat er sich jetzt doch in sein Bett zurückgezogen?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Harloww reported. Nur so als info. Und hört jetzt bitte auf zu streiten.



Kargaro schrieb:


> Wo ist eig Mano hin? Hat er sich jetzt doch in sein Bett zurückgezogen?



hmm unten steht mano wäre noch da...wo ist mein Schatzi hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Wo ist eig Mano hin? Hat er sich jetzt doch in sein Bett zurückgezogen?



nene bin noch hier^^ sehe mir leben des brian an^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nene bin noch hier^^ sehe mir leben des brian an^^



Wegen meinem Link? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wegen meinem Link?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup^^ 

wollte eigentlich ins bett aba wegen dem link guck ich mir jetzt den film an^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup^^
> 
> wollte eigentlich ins bett aba wegen dem link guck ich mir jetzt den film an^^



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay *ich bin gut...ich bin gut* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha, ist das Haruhi in deiner Sig oder ist das nur ein ähnlichaussehendes Mädchen?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> seanbuddha, ist das Haruhi in deiner Sig oder ist das nur ein ähnlichaussehendes Mädchen?



nein, sieht nur ähnlich aus. Ist Shana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Totenstille hier im Thread...werdet ihr etwa müde, hmmm?


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> nein, sieht nur ähnlich aus. Ist Shana
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hat Shana nicht normal rote Haare? 


Anyway, dieses Video finde ich sehr lustig:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m1TnzCiUSI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

ich hab n bier gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Hat Shana nicht normal rote Haare?
> 
> 
> Anyway, dieses Video finde ich sehr lustig:
> ...




Nur wenn sie Kämpft hat sie rote Haare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Manoroth schrieb:


> ich hab n bier gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gratzi was denn für eines?


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> gratzi was denn für eines?



Oetinger Export


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Oetinger Export



Oettinger...nicht gerade so mein Fall...aber wenns dir schmeckt isses gut ^_^


----------



## Kargaro (19. März 2010)

Tja, das wars dann für heute (für mich)  
Ich geh jetzt Fairy Tail weitergucken, cya


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oettinger...nicht gerade so mein Fall...aber wenns dir schmeckt isses gut ^_^



es ist trinkbar^^ und billig^^

von dem her^^ net gemeckert und gesoffen^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Tja, das wars dann für heute (für mich)
> Ich geh jetzt Fairy Tail weitergucken, cya



cya bis denne ^_^





Manoroth schrieb:


> es ist trinkbar^^ und billig^^
> 
> von dem her^^ net gemeckert und gesoffen^^



na dann....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (19. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt Fairy Tail weitergucken, cya



Vielleicht bist du irgendwann auch mal so cool wie deine Animefreunde~


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist du irgendwann auch mal so cool wie deine Animefreunde~



Was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (19. März 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kawaii~


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Kawaii~



Danke


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

4 Minuten noch, guys!

hmmm erinnert mich iwie an Madonna...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 4 Minuten noch, guys!
> 
> hmmm erinnert mich iwie an Madonna...
> 
> ...



Nächstes mal bin ich dann auch ab 21 Uhr hier.
Mal sehen ob hier dann wieder etwas mehr Niveau herrscht.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

So, ich gehe dann mal off, Duschen ^_^ Bin heut um 21 Uhr wieder bei den Schwärmern, wer wieder mit durchmachen will schreibt ne Pn an mich! 
 So und jetzt raus hier wir habens gleich sechse!

 Cya hab euch lieb! x3


----------



## Manoroth (19. März 2010)

gn8 leutz^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Hallöchen ihr lieben! Na alles fit? Wenn Noxiel hier mal reinschneit: Du hast mir einen verdammten Ohrwurm verpasst -_- 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GLBC06NTezk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

Hallo.
Is ja wieder etwas mehr gefüllt hier.
Ey Mist, dank dir hab ich gedacht es wäre schon 21 Uhr und jetzt hab ich zu früh gepostet -.-. DANKE!


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

Die Nachtrunde beginnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Is ja wieder etwas mehr gefüllt hier.



Na sicher ^_^ Warste gestern dabei? War sau lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2010)

Schaut bitte mal auf die Uhr. Tststs


----------



## Lillyan (19. März 2010)

Wenns heute wieder so einen Stress gibt wie gestern, hagelt es (noch mehr) Verwarnungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne: Guten Abend :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schaut bitte mal auf die Uhr. Tststs



Ich hab nicht auf die Uhr geachtet. Danke an sean.
Jetzt bin ich befleckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Was Verwarnungen. Aber nicht an mich :O.


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

_Ich bin so rein wie eine Jungfrau''LAWL''

Vorhin auf die hier gestossen

Ich find die so Genial




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=2AN89zL1JZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=lz6VGYXyD0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht auf die Uhr geachtet. Danke an sean.
> Jetzut bin ich befleckt
> 
> 
> ...



WAAAAAAAH sry bei mir stand 21:01

Tut mir echt leid T_T

Hier als aufmunterung:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UBAoFIBrqbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@ Lilly:

*schwitz* zum Glück hab ich keine verwarnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> WAAAAAAAH sry bei mir stand 21:01
> 
> Tut mir echt leid T_T
> 
> Hier als aufmunterung:



Das werdei hc dir nie verzeihen können...
...
Ok, gut. Ich habs überwunden.


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2010)

Abend leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> WAAAAAAAH sry bei mir stand 21:01 Lilly:*schwitz* zum Glück hab ich keine verwarnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verdient hättest du sie. :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Abend leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mag dich nicht und du mich nicht. Dann sind wir uns ja einig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

war was gestern ich han mir die letzten Seiten nicht mehr angetan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das werdei hc dir nie verzeihen können...
> ...
> Ok, gut. Ich habs überwunden.



juhu xD Was macht ihr juuuungz noch den ganzen abend bzw. nacht so?



Skatero schrieb:


> Verdient hättest du sie. :>



hmmm *bart*


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7b9A4ukseZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

Ich werde gegen die Müdigkeit ankämpfen und zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich mag dich nicht und du mich nicht. Dann sind wir uns ja einig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wtf? Was hab ich jetzt schon wieder angestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? 
Warum sollte ich dich nicht moegen? Was ist los?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wtf? Was hab ich jetzt schon wieder angestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das frägst du noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wtf? Was hab ich jetzt schon wieder angestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tu nicht so. Wir wissen es alle.


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das frägst du noch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja das frag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ist los, ich weiss nicht was du meinst


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> war was gestern ich han mir die letzten Seiten nicht mehr angetan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Ich Wurde gestern dauernt beleidigt fertig-.-_


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2010)

oh noes.


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Wurde gestern dauernt beleidigt fertig-.-_



Die sind dohf geworden )= Mach dir nichts draus Rexo. 
Um mal ein wenig Laune zu machen, hier 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCiyb2xvAh8
Power Metal <3


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Wurde gestern dauernt beleidigt fertig-.-_



/sign

I hab den *piep*kerl gemeldet, hoffentlich hat der Timebann bekommen oder besser IPbann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war was gestern...


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

gestern ist es am Ende ausgeartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am Anfang war es so fiedlich als wir noch zu 4. waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Die sind dohf geworden )= Mach dir nichts draus Rexo.
> Um mal ein wenig Laune zu machen, hier
> 
> Power Metal <3



Einfach ignoerieren. Wir wissen alle was du getan hast. Gott sieht alles mein Freund.

Ok, Testergebniss:
Du bist sehr naiv und glaubst auch alles XD.


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2010)

Reeeexo Ykon oder sonst jemand der bei klarem Verstand ist, was ist denn jetzt schon wieder passiert, waehrend ich nicht da war, dass jetzt so schlechte stimmung herrscht?!


Btw Alkopop, ja ich bin naiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber ich dachte es waer sowas wie damals mit Lachmann, als jemand mit seinem Nicknamen irgend n mist geschrieben hat irgendwo


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Reeeexo Ykon oder sonst jemand der bei klarem Verstand ist, was ist denn jetzt schon wieder passiert, waehrend ich nicht da war, dass jetzt so schlechte stimmung herrscht?!
> 
> 
> Btw Alkopop, ja ich bin naiv
> ...



_
Gestern hat mich einer dauernt beleidigt und gesagt ich wahr n [entfernt]-.-
Das Resultat is das nur ein einziger post gelöscht wurde und zwar meiner -.-_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Gestern hat mich einer dauernt beleidigt und gesagt ich wahr n perversertierficker-.-
> Das Resultat is das nur ein einziger post gelöscht wurde und zwar meiner -.-_



Wer hat das behauptet?!


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Gestern hat mich einer dauernt beleidigt und gesagt ich wahr n perversertierficker-.-
> Das Resultat is das nur ein einziger post gelöscht wurde und zwar meiner -.-_


Lass mal raten, Harloww, Forentroll der neuen Generation. Ignore und fertig 



/e razyl ist da  xP


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2010)

Das Harlow oder wie der Pfosten heisst allgemein nur Müll postet und Müll in der Birne hat ist allgemien bekannt, er ist der taktloss- nur mit nem Hirn.

Aber das Rexxo darauf irgendwie reagiert und gleich einen nachsetzt mit dem "Ich schmeiss ne Bombe auf dein scheiss Haus" war irgendwie auch klar -.-

einfach ignorieren und gut ist <.<


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenns heute wieder so einen Stress gibt wie gestern, hagelt es (noch mehr) Verwarnungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo gab es denn gestern Abend stress? Will nachlesen


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

So wieder da meine lieben ^_^ musste grad nur eben neue Klamotten anprobiern, In Extremo pulli ftw!


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo gab es denn gestern Abend stress? Will nachlesen



harlow hat mal wieder ohne argumente auf seinem hochschullehrer niveau alles in grund und boden geflamed, ich glaube ihr stimmt mir zu wenn ich sage der kerl ist schlimmer als ich :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> harlow hat mal wieder ohne argumente auf seinem hochschullehrer niveau alles in grund und boden geflamed, ich glaube ihr stimmt mir zu wenn ich sage der kerl ist schlimmer als ich :>



Fast, aber auch nur FAST. :<


----------



## Ykon (19. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo gab es denn gestern Abend stress? Will nachlesen



then u need to klick the pfeil on the links-hand seite!


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Lass mal raten, Harloww, Forentroll der neuen Generation. Ignore und fertig
> 
> 
> 
> /e razyl ist da xP



Razyl´s Nostalgie is epic xD


----------



## Firun (19. März 2010)

nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> harlow hat mal wieder ohne argumente auf seinem hochschullehrer niveau alles in grund und boden geflamed, ich glaube ihr stimmt mir zu wenn ich sage der kerl ist schlimmer als ich :>



Ach so, also nicht wirklich etwas relevantes. Gut gut, und ja er ist schlimmer als du. Das mag wohl an den teilweise sehr trolligen Aussagen liegen.


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Razyl´s Nostalgie is epic xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




abend firun


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Razyl´s Nostalgie is epic xD



Was ist mit mir? oO


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach so, also nicht wirklich etwas relevantes. Gut gut, und ja er ist schlimmer als du. Das mag wohl an den teilweise sehr trolligen Aussagen liegen.



und du bist schlimmer als ich
HA! EPIC!

und firun, erklärst mir jetzte bitte endlich den haifisch smiley :<

BTW "Razyl - Beiträge 18216" und das innerhalb von 3 Jahren, DU ALTER SPAMMER DU! *auf schenkel klopf*

haste sicher in all den porno und flamethreads damals gepuhst, hrhrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

Also so wieder NS gerade is ist es cool. So ca. 12 bis 15 Leute drin, die im 30 sek Takt schreiben. Perfekt. Da sidn mir die Leute (fast) egal.


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also so wieder NS gerade is ist es cool. So ca. 12 bis 15 Leute drin, die im 30 ske Takt schreiben. Perfekt. Da sidn mri die Leute (fast) egal.



Ausname bestaetigen die Regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> harlow hat mal wieder ohne argumente auf seinem hochschullehrer niveau alles in grund und boden geflamed, ich glaube ihr stimmt mir zu wenn ich sage der kerl ist schlimmer als ich :>



Er ist schlimmer. Eindeutig. Um die Stimmung ein bisschen zu heben mal ein lustiges Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh, n'abend Firun^_^ na alle fit bei den Moderatoren?


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Huhu Firun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab was tolles weis nich ob ich es posten soll_


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So wieder da meine lieben ^_^ musste grad nur eben neue Klamotten anprobiern,* In Extremo pulli ftw!*



seh ich auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (19. März 2010)

ALLAN! ALLAN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2010)

Ich blicke kritisch auf die Abkürzung "NS". Ich finde wenn ihr schon das Whitebeard logo zensiert könnt ihr auch mit eurem "NS" gedöns aufhörend, jedesmal wenn ich das lese such ich wieder so n rechtes opfer das müll postet ._.

@Firun

HAI HAI HAI HAI HAI FISCHIIIII

(evtl versteht ers so?)


----------



## Firun (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Huhu Firun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was ist es denn tolles?


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Huhu Firun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tus einfach. Wir werden dich hier schon wieder rauskriegen (Ob lebend oder nicht)


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> und du bist schlimmer als ich
> HA! EPIC!
> 
> und firun, erklärst mir jetzte bitte endlich den haifisch smiley :<
> ...


Das ist wohl Ansichtssache zum ersten.
Zum zweiten: Nö. Nur mit den damaligen Leuten im NS hat man viel hier gepostet.



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also so wieder NS gerade is ist es cool. So ca. 12 bis 15 Leute drin, die im 30 sek Takt schreiben. Perfekt. Da sidn mir die Leute (fast) egal.


mwhahahaha


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> seh ich auch so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lachmann. \m/


----------



## Lillyan (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Gestern hat mich einer dauernt beleidigt und gesagt ich wahr n [entfernt]-.-
> Das Resultat is das nur ein einziger post gelöscht wurde und zwar meiner -.-_


Blödschmarn? Ich hab ne ganze Reihe Posts gelöscht, also erzähl nicht so einen Mist.

Damit ist das Thema abgeschlossen... widmet euch lieber den positiv unterhaltsamen Themen


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. März 2010)

moin? >:


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> ALLAN! ALLAN!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt geht das wieder los -_- Lasst die Drogen weg, man! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann. \m/



alkopop! \m/


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin? >:



*lachmann mit einem ordentlichen headbang begrüss*

WTF IHR HABT MEINE SIGNATUR ZERSTÖRT

IHR MONSTER! :<


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin? >:



Lachi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch schon da (: Hab schon auf dich gewartet


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Damit ist das Thema abgeschlossen... widmet euch lieber den positiv unterhaltsamen Themen



Es gibt positiv unterhaltsame Themen? Hm, da gibts doch etwas mit Kindern und Kirche und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (19. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin? >:



servus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> servus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Firun hat mich auf ignore ;-(


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

Ich hab das gefühl das heute noch irgendwas hier schief geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir werden schon von 2 mods überwacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> *lachmann mit einem ordentlichen headbang begrüss*
> 
> WTF IHR HABT MEINE SIGNATUR ZERSTÖRT
> 
> IHR MONSTER! :<



1. *zurück headbang*
2. pwned!


dragon1 schrieb:


> Lachi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Jetzt geht das wieder los -_- Lasst die Drogen weg, man!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist der Finger oben gibt man dir Drogen!
Kommt runter Leute. Ihr könnt besser werden. Ihr müsst nur mich als Retter akzeptieren. Werdet sXe. Mit meiner Hilfe schafft ihr das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> servus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hallö :>


----------



## Dropz (19. März 2010)

sXe?


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=M4rE7FAenZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=e8IwJXSDrhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich Streite nich mit nem Moderator ich verliere eh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2010)

Ich erkläre mal das System hier auf buffed.de

Die Mods überwachen nicht, sie wohnen "bei", wenn einer doof tut oder aufmuckt kriegt er blitzschnell mitm baseball schläger paar vorn latz und wird aus dem tanzenden pulk entfernt und in die nächstbeste gosse geworfen um zu sterben

YAY PWND 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmmm ich mag alko immer wie mehr :<


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ist der Finger oben gibt man dir Drogen!
> Kommt runter Leute. Ihr könnt besser werden. Ihr müsst nur mich als Retter akzeptieren. Werdet sXe. Mit meiner Hilfe schafft ihr das.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du weisst garnicht wie ich lachen musste als ich das gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich hab das gefühl das heute noch irgendwas hier schief geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Überwacht... tzz


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Ich Streite nich mit nem Moderator ich verliere eh
> 
> ...



Ich hab irgendwie kb mehr auf Mc Donalds... seit ich Supersize Me gesehen hab.


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie kb mehr auf Mc Donalds... seit ich Supersize Me gesehen hab.



kennste fastfood freestyle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie kb mehr auf Mc Donalds... seit ich Supersize Me gesehen hab.



subway!!! lülülülülülü


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dragon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



[font="'Arial Narrow"]PERMAFROPST![/font]
[font="'Arial Narrow"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Beer Belly Smash![/font]


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2010)

Mich beachtet keiner ;(

zieh ich hal traurig von dannen :-(


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> PERMAFROPST!
> 
> Beer Belly Smash!



dragon is komisch :<


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie kb mehr auf Mc Donalds... seit ich Supersize Me gesehen hab.



_Jaja..Wen man sich 1 Monat von McDonalds ernahrt schaut man ganz schnell scheisse aus _


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mich beachtet keiner ;(
> 
> zieh ich hal traurig von dannen :-(



Haha!


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie kb mehr auf Mc Donalds... seit ich Supersize Me gesehen hab.



Ich bin nach dem film mit freunden zum Mc Donalds gegangen xD Haben es uns in Englisch angesehn, und dann waren alle RICHTIG hungrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha!



halt den latz jungchen oder s gibt paar aufs maul >: (

ich war letztens 2x zum mitagessen im MC, scheisse hab ich mich danach fett gefühlt o.O dann lieber Burgerking!


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Überwacht... tzz



War doch gestern auch schon so ^_^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dragon is komisch :<



Nein...LACHMANN! Was haben sie mit dir getan )= Hast du etwa das grosse, schwarze Heiligtum nicht mehr besucht!? *Dich mit ner Zimtschnecke anlock und dann mit Franzoesichem Bier beschiess* 
http://www.dib-comics.de/index.php?nav=1&lang=en&nr=391#body


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

_Film Trailer fur den etwas anderen Zuschauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=UJK7n_wcSsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=-WuYCB-Xv38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

BK über MC DONALDS. BK IS OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!1111 mal besser.
Bin mal nen Stündchen weg.


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> halt den latz jungchen oder s gibt paar aufs maul >: (



Hmm, ich sehen keinen Grund.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Nein...LACHMANN! Was haben sie mit dir getan )= Hast du etwa das grosse, schwarze Heiligtum nicht mehr besucht!? *Dich mit ner Zimtschnecke anlock und dann mit Franzoesichem Bier beschiess*
> http://www.dib-comic...=en&nr=391#body



achja
dib comics :O
keine lust mehr in letzter zeit gehabt <.<


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Film Trailer fur den etwas anderen Zuschauer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einfach episch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> keine lust mehr in letzter zeit gehabt <.<


WAS haben sie dir angetan! Rede mit mir, Lachmann![/font]


----------



## Firun (19. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> halt den latz jungchen oder s gibt paar aufs maul >: (



ehm...gehts noch ?   bitte nicht noch mal, danke.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> achja
> dib comics :O
> keine lust mehr in letzter zeit gehabt <.<



Ich finds irgendwie ein bisschen blöd das er die nurnoch auf Englisch schreibt...die Bierkanone die war noch was *träum*


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> ehm...gehts noch ? bitte nicht noch mal, danke.



Och, du nimmst das nicht etwa ernst?


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> ehm...gehts noch ? bitte nicht noch mal, danke.



HA ich krieg aufmerksamkeit von firun, das ist es mir wert!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nehmts nicht persönlich ist nur spass, der musste kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Firun hat seit unsere letzter Begegnung respekt weisste razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nene firun istn ganz doller :<


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> HA ich krieg aufmerksamkeit von firun, das ist es mir wert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das wollte ich auch machen, doch leider funkzt das mit Paint nit -_- i brauch mal dringenst Photoshop...


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich finds irgendwie ein bisschen blöd das er die nurnoch auf Englisch schreibt...die Bierkanone die war noch was *träum*



ja :<
die bierkanone war noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ja :<
> die bierkanone war noch was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



moment *comic raussuch*


----------



## DefenderX (19. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LZE_zHwrALE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was ist das nochmal für ne Musik ?


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

_Jetzt habe ich Angst vor Dr House 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6exgWphS8q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> seh ich auch so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yaaaaaay /sign


----------



## Lillyan (19. März 2010)

Ist egal ob ihr drüber lacht, sowas gehört hier net ins Forum und Ende.


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2010)

moar spam ! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSVNbxjdvv8


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

DefenderX schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


_
Tirrel versteht sein Handwerk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CHULbKcFlyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Gefunden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gefunden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo is nochma die mit dem weltenzerstorer 5000??


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ist egal ob ihr drüber lacht, sowas gehört hier net ins Forum und Ende.



Es gibt hier viele Sachen, die nicht in ein Forum gehören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und trotzdem existieren sie


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gefunden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefenderX (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jetzt habe ich Angst vor Dr House
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



glaube ich hätte eher Angst vor dem Macher dieses Werkes... -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Wo is nochma die mit dem weltenzerstorer 5000??



suche ich dir raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (19. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es gibt hier viele Sachen, die nicht in ein Forum gehören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schrecklich , diese Erkenntnis haut mich jetzt fast vom Stuhl , hilft aber nix zu diskutieren, weil wir ja so willkürlich entscheiden was uns passt und was nicht *seuftz*...ach ja die Zensur hätte ich jetzt fast vergessen...musst sie halt irgendwie in den satz mit einbauen hab grad keine Lust   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> schrecklich , diese Erkenntnis haut mich jetzt fast vom Stuhl , hilft aber nix zu diskutieren, weil wir ja so willkürlich entscheiden was uns passt und was nicht *seuftz*...ach ja die Zensur hätte ich jetzt fast vergessen...musst sie halt irgendwie in den satz mit einbauen hab grad keine Lust
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dagegen hab ich doch gar nichts geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

DefenderX schrieb:


> glaube ich hätte eher Angst vor dem Macher dieses Werkes... -.-



_Da muss ich dir ohne einwande zustimmen _


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> schrecklich , diese Erkenntnis haut mich jetzt fast vom Stuhl , hilft aber nix zu diskutieren, weil wir ja so willkürlich entscheiden was uns passt und was nicht *seuftz*...ach ja die Zensur hätte ich jetzt fast vergessen...musst sie halt irgendwie in den satz mit einbauen hab grad keine Lust
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (19. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dagegen hab ich doch gar nichts geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann vergiss meinen Satz einfach wieder   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Dann vergiss meinen Satz einfach wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das geht jetzt nicht... ich bin nun so enttäuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Dann vergiss meinen Satz einfach wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Firun jetzt erklär mir doch BITTE diesen haifisch -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bra...


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Zur aufheiterung: Wahrlich SCHWARZER Humor ^_^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2010)

<<<3


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_lYd3Rj4lTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ärzte <3


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybY67rsPqMs
This 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (19. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Bra...


Das heißt "Brä"


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das heißt "Brä"



Was?


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Zur aufheiterung: Wahrlich SCHWARZER Humor ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



SLAAAAAAYER!


----------



## Lillyan (19. März 2010)

Nicht bra, brä!


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nicht bra, brä!



Nein Bra!


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybY67rsPqMs
> This
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
ein DÄ Lied kanne man iwie nicht mit einem DÄ Lied bekampfen das geht nich





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=v055V8LWMTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_


----------



## Firun (19. März 2010)

omg ... ich geh ins Bett .. bis morgen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> omg ... ich geh ins Bett .. bis morgen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nachti :* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> omg ... ich geh ins Bett .. bis morgen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Gn8 Firun wirst langsam zu alt fur dne Job ??_


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> omg ... ich geh ins Bett .. bis morgen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gute Nacht verehrter Firun


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Stille...niemand schreibt...hmmmmmmm komisch


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

_Habe ne kleine Frage:

Weis einer ob es sich lohnt sich tickets fur Fettes Brot zu kaufne ??

Und weis einer wie die song setting list ausschaut _


----------



## Mindadar (19. März 2010)

Ih seanbuddah is ja auch hier, Guten abend ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Habe ne kleine Frage:
> 
> Weis einer ob es sich lohnt sich tickets fur Fettes Brot zu kaufne ??
> 
> Und weis einer wie die song setting list ausschaut _



Also die neuen Lieder von denen find ich ja nicht so proppe. Aber bin sowieso kein Fan von denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Six Feet Under ftw!



Mindadar schrieb:


> Ih seanbuddah is ja auch hier, Guten abend ^^



MINDA!

Schon neues bild bei mybuffed von mir gesehen? In Extremo ftw!


----------



## DefenderX (19. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EEkvxgodGcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

DefenderX schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


_
Du weist was ich fur Videos mag xD _


----------



## Mindadar (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Also die neuen Lieder von denen find ich ja nicht so proppe. Aber bin sowieso kein Fan von denen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In ex? immer nett ^^


----------



## Ykon (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Weis einer ob es sich lohnt sich tickets fur Fettes Brot zu kaufne ??
> _



Live lohnen sich Fettes Brot sehr. Meinem Bruder hat's sehr gefallen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würd auch auf eins der Konzerte gehen, hab bloß kein bisschen Kohle mehr übrig.
Neues Doppelalbum ist ebenfalls geil - unbedingt kaufen!!!


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=xF8EsHLAj_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


So n verdammt guter song_


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> In ex? immer nett ^^



^_^ auf jeden!


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Neues Doppelalbum ist ebenfalls geil - unbedingt kaufen!!!



Hmmm nä.


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_AwMaQPg64[/youtube]

!


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Live lohnen sich Fettes Brot sehr. Meinem Bruder hat's sehr gefallen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Die Frage is gerade nur fur 26 EUro singen die da auch wirklich Live oder nur Play Back 

http://www.rockhal.lu/agenda/rock-pop/show/detail/fettes-brot/_


----------



## Mindadar (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ^_^ auf jeden!



^^ Un des lied findsch auch subber auch wennsch eher der "szene" typ bin ^^


----------



## Ykon (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Die Frage is gerade nur fur 26 EUro singen die da auch wirklich Live oder nur Play Back
> 
> http://www.rockhal.l...il/fettes-brot/_



Das Album besteht aus Remakes der alten Lieder, die Tour dann wohl auch.
Außerdem spielen sie immer live, so weit ich weiß.


----------



## Grushdak (19. März 2010)

Nabend ...

benutzt von Euch jemand Facebook?

nur zur Info:

Habe heute 2x ein nicht an mich adressierte Mail vom angeblichen Facebook Theme bekommen,
welche mein Kaspersky sofort unschädlich gemacht hat.

Wieder war in der mail als anhang ein zip. Datei gepackt.

greetz


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Das Album besteht aus Remakes der alten Lieder, die Tour dann wohl auch.
> Außerdem spielen sie immer live, so weit ich weiß.



Hoffentlich....Naja denke gehe mir morgen ne Karte bestellen


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> harlow hat mal wieder ohne argumente auf seinem hochschullehrer niveau alles in grund und boden geflamed, ich glaube ihr stimmt mir zu wenn ich sage der kerl ist schlimmer als ich :>



Also es ist so: Deine Flames haben weniger Niveau als seine Flames, aber er flamt mehr. Nun kannst du überlegen, was besser ist. :>


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nabend ...
> 
> benutzt von Euch jemand Facebook?
> 
> ...


_
Facebook und themen ?? never ever ignorier die 
_


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ^^ Un des lied findsch auch subber auch wennsch eher der "szene" typ bin ^^



Frei zu Sein?


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also es ist so: Deine Flames haben weniger Niveau als seine Flames, aber er flamt mehr. Nun kannst du überlegen, was besser ist. :>



meine flames sind zu 100% nie enrst gemeint das ist wohl der unterschied ich kann hier auch hochschullehrer niveau auspacken np...


----------



## Ykon (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich....Naja denke gehe mir morgen ne Karte bestellen



Brav. :>

Und Album nicht vergessen!


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> meine flames sind zu 100% nie enrst gemeint das ist wohl der unterschied ich kann hier auch hochschullehrer niveau auspacken np...



Aber meint er es denn ernst?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Ich hab mal was passendes für dieses Forum (so allgemein)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aufgrund der Netiquette HÖCHST PROFESSIONELL von mir Zensiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab mal was passendes für dieses Forum (so allgemein)
> 
> Aufgrund der Netiquette HÖCHST PROFESSIONELL von mir Zensiert
> 
> ...



Du hast *Schädel*i*** vergessen


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2010)

hoi


----------



## Ykon (19. März 2010)

Ich glaube das letzte Bild müsste interessant sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

_welche seite is das ??_


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2010)

huch ich hab das tits or gtfo tshirt in dem comic nie bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast *Schädel*i*** vergessen



jtz besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Seite heisst:

http://www.dib-comics.de/

tadaaaaaaa


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

_Naja Gn8 Buffed Bis Morgen oder so 

@Kronas Nabend du_


----------



## Mindadar (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Frei zu Sein?



Des von brot fett :> aber frei zu sein is genial


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Naja Gn8 Buffed Bis Morgen oder so
> 
> @Kronas Nabend du_



moin

edit: sean, rexo meinte die wievielte comicseite, es gibt verdammt viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Des von brot fett :> aber frei zu sein is genial



aso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kennste flaschenpost? 

Und ebend afk eine Rauchen bis gleich >.>


----------



## Rexo (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> jtz besser?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nich das du torfnase -.- ich meine die seite des bildes also z.b 245


----------



## Grushdak (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Facebook und themen ?? never ever ignorier die
> _


Sry ^^, ich meinte Facebook Team also der Redaktion/Betreiber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe von dort die mails bekommen, obwohl ich mich da noch nie angemeldet habe.
Es scheint auch die selbe Masche wie bei WoW zu sein, daß angeblich das Passwort geändert wurde ...
Genau in derselben Art hatte ich ja letzte Woche etwas von UPS.

Anscheinend werden immer mehr seriöse Seiten mit dieser Betrügerei überschwemmt/unterwandert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier die mail:

*Message has been disinfected : Facebook Password Reset Confirmation NR.8765*


> Hey mr ,
> Because of the measures taken to provide safety to our clients, your password has been changed.
> You can find your new password in attached document.
> 
> ...


Dieselbe bekam ich nochmals - aber mit anderem Anredenamen und Empfängeradresse.


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


THE GRIM AN FROSTBITTEN KING :>


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> nich das du torfnase -.- ich meine die seite des bildes also z.b 245



is 219, habs mal für dich gesucht


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> is 219, habs mal für dich gesucht



ich wollts nicht sagen im Thread, hab ihm ne Pn geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nich das hier die Mods noch ankommen O_o

Ach und...WIEDER DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

Ich bin zurück!
Wenn mich mehr als die Hälfte net will bin ich weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin zurück!
> Wenn mich mehr als die Hälfte net will bin ich weg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



-
tschüss alko



(nurn scherz, bleib da)


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*lach*


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin zurück!
> Wenn mich mehr als die Hälfte net will bin ich weg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



och seit neustem mag ich dich, also: BLEIB!

kA was ihr an den comics witzig findet ab und an muss ich mal schmunzeln aber sonst gäääääääääääääääääähn :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> och seit neustem mag ich dich, also: BLEIB!



Echt :O.
Cool.
Damit könnte die Mag Liste langsam die Hassliste überwiegen. Ich glaube, ein paar haben hier heimlich meinen Rat befolgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Echt :O.
> Cool.
> Damit könnte die Mag Liste langsam die Hassliste überwiegen. Ich glaube, ein paar haben hier heimlich meinen Rat befolgt
> 
> ...



oh, dann mag ich dich doch nicht, wenns schon so weit geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> oh, dann mag ich dich doch nicht, wenns schon so seit geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ihr seid mir welche, ey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ihr seid mir welche, ey
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gib mir deine icq nummer und/oder all dein geld


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2010)

Kennt wer all die Windows Error Remixes auf Youtube? ich find die so geil xD


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> gib mir deine icq nummer und/oder all dein geld



590185161 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hf (das ist wirklich meine)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D3-vBBQKOYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



has du Windowsremix gesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

Ok, ich werde heute vllt so bis halb 2 ca. bleiben.
ALSO PARTEY...
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=QbN0g8-zbdY[/youtube]
Ähhhmm, falsches Lied.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]
Das ist meine Scheißt die Kuh Nummer (nein, ich poste jetzt keinen Link von nem selbstgemachten Pr0n...)
378608591


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Macht mit mir wer die Nacht durch? Wer bock hat kann Hdro antesten hab noch 2 14tage testkeys übrig ^_^


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> och seit neustem mag ich dich, also: BLEIB!
> 
> kA was ihr an den comics witzig findet ab und an muss ich mal schmunzeln aber sonst gäääääääääääääääääähn :/



man muss kuhl sein um die zu verstehen!!!1!11!!1


----------



## Grushdak (19. März 2010)

Zu den Fehlermeldungen fallen mir auch noch so paar ein, die es wirklich geben soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Zu den Fehlermeldungen fallen mir auch noch so paar ein, die es wirklich geben soll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm das wär mal was für Blizzard um noch mehr Geld zu verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (19. März 2010)

Sry, daß mit der Bierwerbung war nicht echt - dafür aber folgende 2 Meldungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

Was heute scheiße war:
Bei der Hälfte des Sportunterrichts heute ist meine Hose gerissen :O.
Zum Glück haben wir kein Turnen gemacht... ich konnts noch gut verdecken :O.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was heute scheiße war:
> Bei der Hälfte des Sportunterrichts heute ist meine Hose gerissen :O.
> Zum Glück haben wir kein Turnen gemacht... ich konnts noch gut verdecken :O.



Haha! Pack das in meinen Peinlich, peinlich Thread rein Ist das wirklich nit aufgefallen oder habn die mädels komisch geguckt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Haha! Pack das in meinen Peinlich, peinlich Thread rein Ist das wirklich nit aufgefallen oder habn die mädels komisch geguckt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, war nur Jungen zum Glück. Hab halt Hose weit hoch gezogen und T Shirt drüber... hat zum Glück keiner gemerkt :O.


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Haha! Pack das in meinen Peinlich, peinlich Thread rein Ist das wirklich nit aufgefallen oder habn die mädels komisch geguckt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie hatten eh nichts zu sehen


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie hatten eh nichts zu sehen



mit dem gedanken habe ich auch schon gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (19. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie hatten eh nichts zu sehen


Na und wenn schon ...

und letzter Fehler für heute^^:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Na und wenn schon ...



hey hast du endlich deinen (wunderschönen *ironie*) avatar entfernt? Danke dein Avatar hat mich immer wieder aufgeregt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

Des geislte heute:
Eine hält GFS über Menstruation. Sie ist megahässlich und dumm .
Es war sehr ekelhaft.
In dem Handout waren 20 Fehler und alle ü ö ä wurden mit ae ue oe geschrieben oder manchmal einfach nur mit a u o und das ß ein Doppel s.


----------



## Grushdak (19. März 2010)

Der Avatar war der Char aus meinem Dragon Age.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Der Avatar war der Char aus meinem Dragon Age.



Dann weiss ich jetzt das ich niemals Dragon Age spielen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Des geislte heute:
> Eine hält GFS über Menstruation. Sie ist megahässlich und dumm .
> Es war sehr ekelhaft.
> In dem Handout waren 20 Fehler und alle ü ö ä wurden mit ae ue oe geschrieben oder manchmal einfach nur mit a u o und das ß ein Doppel s.



sah sie vielleicht so ähnlich aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dann weiss ich jetzt das ich niemals Dragon Age spielen werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



KEEEEEETZER


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dASqLXiuomY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

Harloww.. hat der Schreibsperre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Harloww.. hat der Schreibsperre?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hoffe doch das er eine hat...


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Warum das?



geh mal einige seiten zurück, den gestrigen nachtschwärmerthread.


----------



## Lillyan (19. März 2010)

Themawechsel... man muss nicht drauf rum reiten was gestern passiert ist


----------



## Ykon (19. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Themawechsel... man muss nicht drauf rum reiten was gestern passiert ist



Machen die Medien doch auch immer? :<


----------



## Lillyan (19. März 2010)

Petville \o/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

Ah Lekraan.
Da fällt mir ein ich muss dich vom Gras loskriegen. Du musst mich nur als dein Retter akzeptieren. Mit meiner Hilfe kannst du ein besserer Mensch werden.

Petville... wenn du schon ein Veto gegen das eine Thema gemacht hast will ich mein Veto für das Thema anwenden. FB Spiele sind scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ykon (19. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Und was fürn Thema? -.-



Wie cool Final Fantasy 13 doch ist!


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Petville \o/



EY! Nicht hier meine Einträge löschen ich hab doch extra *pieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep* geschrieben!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

Ok, Lekraan. Ich hol mal meinen sXe Notfallkasten raus.


----------



## Ykon (19. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, Lekraan. Ich hol mal meinen sXe Notfallkasten raus.



Würd mich interessieren, wie so einer aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist Chewbacca. Was hat ein 2 Meter großer behaarter Riese vom Planeten Kashyyyk mit sXe am Hut?. Chewbacca ist ein Wookie und lebt auf dem Planeten Endor.
Denke darüber nach!
Es ergibt keinen Sinn! Warum sollte ein Wookiee &#8211; ein zwei Meter großer Wookiee &#8211; auf Endor leben wollen, zusammen mit einem Haufen winziger Ewoks?
Es ergibt keinen Sinn! Aber was noch wichtiger ist: Du musst dich ernsthaft fragen: Was hat das mit sXe zu tun? Gar nichts. Meine Damen und Herren, Lekraan, es hat nichts mit sXe zu tun. Es ergibt keinen Sinn! Nichts von alledem ergibt einen Sinn. Wenn Chewbacca auf Endor lebt, musst du sXe werden! Meine Rede ist abgeschlossen.


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das ist Chewbacca. Was hat ein 2 Meter großer behaarter Riese vom Planeten Kashyyyk mit sXe am Hut?. Chewbacca ist ein Wookie und lebt auf dem Planeten Endor.
> Denke darüber nach!
> Es ergibt keinen Sinn! Warum sollte ein Wookiee – ein zwei Meter großer Wookiee – auf Endor leben wollen, zusammen mit einem Haufen winziger Ewoks?
> Es ergibt keinen Sinn! Aber was noch wichtiger ist: Du musst dich ernsthaft fragen: Was hat das mit sXe zu tun? Gar nichts. Meine Damen und Herren, Lekraan, es hat nichts mit sXe zu tun. Es ergibt keinen Sinn! Nichts von alledem ergibt einen Sinn. Wenn Chewbacca auf Endor lebt, musst du sXe werden! Meine Rede ist abgeschlossen.



Man schaut nicht bei South Park ab.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay. Das ist die Chewbaccaverteidigung ^_^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b-1pmmajr2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Serpendis (19. März 2010)

Es ist 23:42. Ein umherschweifender Blick vor das Auktionshaus sagt mir, das sich die "Poser" wohl noch 
durch die ganze Nacht ein Wettstreit liefern, da mir der frische Duft von Kaffe und RedBull entgegen weht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

Serpendis schrieb:


> Es ist 23:42. Ein umherschweifender Blick vor das Auktionshaus sagt mir, das sich die "Poser" wohl noch
> durch die ganze Nacht ein Wettstreit liefern, da mir der frische Duft von Kaffe und RedBull entgegen weht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Halt uns auf dem laufenden, es interessiert und BRENNEND!

Im Thread ist heute soviel los wie auf einem Gratis-Heisser Kakaostand in der Wüste: Nix!

Ich geh mal schlafen ihr lieben gute nacht!


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wie cool Final Fantasy 13 doch ist!



Andere sagen das genaue Gegenteil *huuust* Schlauchlevel *hust*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. März 2010)

Ich geh pennen.
And if you are not down with that, i have got two words for ya...
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Manoroth (20. März 2010)

abend...


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2010)

Guuuuuten aaaaaaabend


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Firun (20. März 2010)

Du musst einen Beitragstext eingeben. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Du musst einen Beitragstext eingeben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meiner ist besser!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

abend


----------



## Kronas (20. März 2010)

ab morgen seid ihr mich für 5 tage los, afk england xD


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> abend...



Ohhh, hat denn niemand von euch gestern abend den armen Mano begrüßt? Na ihr seid ja fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2010)

kennt ihr dass, man schaut einen Film, und im film bekommt jemand ne kugel in die stirn... in diesem moment fuehlt man so ein Kritzeln an der Stirn...argh!


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

urlaub oder was ^^


----------



## Kronas (20. März 2010)

Schamy1 schrieb:


> urlaub oder was ^^


son schuldingens bei gastfamilien in irgendsoein kaff (aber es gibt nen kentucky fried chicken!)


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> son schuldingens bei gastfamilien in irgendsoein kaff (aber es gibt nen kentucky fried chicken!)



schüleraustausch??


----------



## Kronas (20. März 2010)

Schamy1 schrieb:


> schüleraustausch??



neee, einfach ne freiwillige fahrt nach england wo man mit gruppen von 2-3 leuten in ne gastfamilie kommt^^


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

aso , dann schon mal viel spaß dort ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2010)

Die arme Familie...


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Die arme Familie...



Sie wird es schon überleben


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Die arme Familie...


booh bist du gemein xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2010)

Schamy1 schrieb:


> booh bist du gemein xD



Gemein? Ich hab nichtmal angefangen!


----------



## Rexo (20. März 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=3szNSSyyIgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So verdammt geil_


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Gemein? Ich hab nichtmal angefangen!


oh nein er wird uns alle töten ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

abend meine lieben! Manooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Lillyan (20. März 2010)

Nabend...


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nabend...



Guten Abend Lillyan :-)


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

ich liebe Family Guy ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6hbivOLpQY


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Schamy1 schrieb:


> ich liebe Family Guy ^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=F6hbivOLpQY



Dito^_^ i guck grad nen paar Folgen.

MANOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. März 2010)

Abend


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Wieso is hier nixx los? Hmmmmmm


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso is hier nixx los? Hmmmmmm



Weil ich es so will.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil ich es so will.



Dann mach das es aufhört WRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (20. März 2010)

Tja... wenn sich die Nachtschwärmer nach und nach durch ihr Verhalten aus dem Forum befördern wirds still hier... :>


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dann mach das es aufhört WRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Okay


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Tja... wenn sich die Nachtschwärmer nach und nach durch ihr Verhalten aus dem Forum befördern wirds still hier... :>



Ich bin noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und mich werdet Ihr so schnell nicht los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

huhu :>


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Tja... wenn sich die Nachtschwärmer nach und nach durch ihr Verhalten aus dem Forum befördern wirds still hier... :>



Was issn passiert?


----------



## Rexo (20. März 2010)

_WTF_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z3OREnbPU7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _WTF_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hätte nicht reingegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Also ich hätte nicht reingegriffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Ich auch nich auch wen da ne millionen drin gelegen hatte_


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich auch nich auch wen da ne millionen drin gelegen hatte_



Die Verletzungen sahen sowieso nicht echt aus und wieso rannten alle in die gleiche Richtung?


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich auch nich auch wen da ne millionen drin gelegen hatte_



dann hätt ichs schon gemacht ^_^ afk rauchen >.>


----------



## Rexo (20. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Verletzungen sahen sowieso nicht echt aus und wieso rannten alle in die gleiche Richtung?



_Gute frage _


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2010)

faaaaaaaaaake


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Verletzungen sahen sowieso nicht echt aus und wieso rannten alle in die gleiche Richtung?


Vllt rannten sie ja ins nächste krankenhaus ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. März 2010)

issn fake.
zumal "hungrige" Piranhas eher weniger angreifen als grad gefütterte...


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

>.> wieder da! <.< hat wer bock mit mir die nacht durchzumachen? Bekommt au Hdro 14 Tage Trailkey ^_^


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> >.> wieder da! <.< hat wer bock mit mir die nacht durchzumachen? Bekommt au Hdro 14 Tage Trailkey ^_^



Nö morgen snowboarden!


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö morgen snowboarden!



Du willst unbedingt hinfallen?


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö morgen snowboarden!



Wo wohnst du denn? Schweiz oder Ösenland?


----------



## Rexo (20. März 2010)

_Ohrwurm <3





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=3szNSSyyIgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du willst unbedingt hinfallen?



Ich falle nicht hin.



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du denn? Schweiz oder Ösenland?



Schweiz.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich falle nicht hin.
> 
> 
> 
> Schweiz.



Mein Vadder wohnt da ^_^ Ich hol mir mal ein Calanda ausm Kühlschrank >.>


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m7ax7DkQPQ


des is^^ ohrwurm^^


----------



## serius1607 (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mein Vadder wohnt da, Ich hol mir mal ein Calanda ausm Kühlschrank.



will hdro zocken aber download dauert zu lange ;(((((((((((((((


----------



## Rexo (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m7ax7DkQPQ
> 
> 
> des is^^ ohrwurm^^



_Alt aber genial in deutsch besser als in englisch_


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Alt aber genial in deutsch besser als in englisch_



Jep^^


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> will hdro zocken aber download dauert zu lange ;(((((((((((((((



Och du armer :* Bekommst nen Kuss von mir.


----------



## Rexo (20. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JImcvtJzIK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_GENIAL_


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



naja....mitm glas voll dreck find ich persöhnlich besser ^.^


----------



## Rexo (20. März 2010)

_Ich verstehe immer
Dreckiger Hobbits zu eisengard_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uE-1RPDqJAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich verstehe immer
> Dreckiger Hobbits zu eisengard_
> 
> 
> ...



ich hör da klar tanking raus ^.^


----------



## Lillyan (20. März 2010)

Schildi in der Buffedshow *summ*


----------



## Rexo (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ich hör da klar tanking raus ^.^



_emmm.was_


----------



## Nawato (20. März 2010)

Guten Morgen ihr Leutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Schildi in der Buffedshow *summ*



Der Boss aus Hdro?


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. März 2010)

carchas kröte


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _emmm.was_



ich mein taking ups...tanking lol^^ sorry


----------



## Lillyan (20. März 2010)

Carchis Schildi!


----------



## Rexo (20. März 2010)

_Wer kennt alles dne Techno Vikinger ??_


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. März 2010)

<--


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Asooooooooo. Jap die ist süss ich liebe Schildkröten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P5jbo7lxPqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-kSkTHJBMD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



also ich find ja nummer 2 besser ^.^

I killed the nachtschwärmer? :O


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hach ist sie nicht süss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bild
> Hach ist sie nicht süss?
> 
> 
> ...



Niedlich ja ^^


----------



## Firun (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hach ist sie nicht süss?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gehts vielleicht noch größer ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> gehts vielleicht noch größer ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mimimi


----------



## Firun (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> mimimi







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ...und weg isser   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> gehts vielleicht noch größer ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So besser Firun?


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ...und weg isser
> ...



ICh leb noch :<


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ICh leb noch :<



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich verstehe immer
> Dreckiger Hobbits zu eisengard_
> 
> 
> ...



Ich auch xD


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaaaaa er lebt noch...er lebt noch jaaaaa er lebt noch^^

Heut will ich ma lang wieder hierbleiben
zur not durchmachen muss fürn 28übn *gg


----------



## Firun (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ICh leb noch :<




....hm.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      vielleicht sollte ich es mit einer horde Piraten probieren  *yyaaarrrrr* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> ....hm....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habn glas voll dreck *sing*


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2010)

Moment... Schildi in der buffed-Show? Also DIE Schildi? Die von Carcha?


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Jaaaaa er lebt noch...er lebt noch jaaaaa er lebt noch^^
> 
> Heut will ich ma lang wieder hierbleiben
> zur not durchmachen muss fürn 28übn *gg



Machste mit mir die Nacht durch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich habn glas voll dreck *sing*




verdammt das kennt er auch .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Machste mit mir die Nacht durch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar,wenn ichs pack (Was ich sollte,zur not...erm...ja wassör) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Machste mit mir die Nacht durch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er macht mit dir sogar die Nacht im bett durch *fg*


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Klar,wenn ichs pack (Was ich sollte,zur not...erm...ja wassör)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 I freu mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er macht mit dir sogar die Nacht im bett durch *fg*


Ich bin hetero <.<



seanbuddha schrieb:


> JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Yaaay^^


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich bin hetero <.<



Evtl. ist es weiblich? :X


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Evtl. ist es weiblich? :X



Dann hab ich immernoch ne freundin <.<


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich bin hetero <.<
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaay^^



Och menno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. März 2010)

_Ich bin ma off gn8 Buffed 
_


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Dann hab ich immernoch ne freundin <.<



Du kannst sie betrügen.


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

geh mal auf sein profil, das ding aufm bild ist ein mann


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2010)

Schamy1 schrieb:


> geh mal auf sein profil, das ding aufm bild ist ein mann



Und wer sagt dir, dass das Profilbild es darstellt?


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kannst sie betrügen.



Will aber nicht :X


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kannst sie betrügen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nich das der so wie mein Vadder wird ders schrecklich! Mach das nie ist so mein Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Nich das der so wie mein Vadder wird ders schrecklich! Mach das nie ist so mein Tipp
> ...



nene lass ma =)


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> nene lass ma =)



Brav! *Kuss geb*


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Brav! *Kuss geb*



Wollenw ir dass wie turk und Jd machen? die erste umarmung wird nen slam? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Wollenw ir dass wie turk und Jd machen? die erste umarmung wird nen slam?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Slam? Wie meinste das genau? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Slam? Wie meinste das genau?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also Jd will turk nach nem football spiel umarmen weil sieg aber turk wirft ihn über die schultern...es brauch lange bis sie ne enge freundschaftliche bindung aufgebaut haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> also Jd will turk nach nem football spiel umarmen weil sieg aber turk wirft ihn über die schultern...es brauch lange bis sie ne enge freundschaftliche bindung aufgebaut haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kenn ich...pfffff ich will nit über die Schultern geworfen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kenn ich...pfffff ich will nit über die Schultern geworfen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann musst du mit der umarmung warten bis wir dicke freunde sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Okay...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Okay...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nich weinen :>


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

*heul* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wird mich auf ewig verfolgen :'(


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *heul*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nooooin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Nooooin
> ...



*schnief*


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *schnief*



*Taschentuch reich* war nicht so gemeint....wir können freunde werden :O


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> *Taschentuch reich* war nicht so gemeint....wir *können* freunde werden :O



Du willst aber net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du willst aber net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer hat das behaupted 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du willst aber net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*wieder anfang zu heul* wääääääääääääh :'(


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *wieder anfang zu heul* wääääääääääääh :'(



Der lügt doch!!! Schwarz auf weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Der lügt doch!!! Schwarz auf weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pah ich gehe jetzt mit meiner Katze kuscheln bin in 5 minuten wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Pah ich gehe jetzt mit meiner Katze kuscheln bin in 5 minuten wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Viel spaß =)


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Der lügt doch!!! Schwarz auf weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du hast es gerade im ICQ gesagt!


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab ich nicht Oo


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

Ich geh mal ins bett , nacht


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

Schamy1 schrieb:


> Ich geh mal ins bett , nacht



Nacht :O


----------



## Thoor (20. März 2010)

Ich hab grad Knowing gesehen undichhabjetztangstdasdieweltuntergehtundichnichtauserwähltwurde =(

tröstet mich wer *sniff*


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab grad Knowing gesehen undichhabjetztangstdasdieweltuntergehtundichnichtauserwähltwurde =(
> 
> tröstet mich wer *sniff*



Du wurdest nicht auserwählt.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab grad Knowing gesehen undichhabjetztangstdasdieweltuntergehtundichnichtauserwähltwurde =(
> 
> tröstet mich wer *sniff*



*tröst* Du bist der auserwählte *hust needudochnichtdustirbstalserster*hust*


----------



## Thoor (20. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du wurdest nicht auserwählt.



alter sei ruhig wegen gestalten wie dir passiert das überhaupt alles!

ihr werdet alle grausam sterben weil ihr mir nicht geglaubt habt, doch ich werde gerettet weil ichs versucht habe

HA!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Viel spaß =)



Na klasse Katze verzieht sich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas hättest du auch haben können! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na klasse Katze verzieht sich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da geh ich zu meiner freundin....edou is hetero :O


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Da geh ich zu meiner freundin....edou is hetero :O



Menno xD


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Menno xD



Nimm Lachmann,Lekraan,oder Khorhiil (beim letzteren steht die schwuchtlichkeit eig fest siehe komments in meinem profil >.<)


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Nimm Lachmann,Lekraan,oder Khorhiil (beim letzteren steht die schwuchtlichkeit eig fest siehe komments in meinem profil >.<)



lol neeeeee i hab ne Freundin in Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> lol neeeeee i hab ne Freundin in Arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieder ne enttäuschung für lekraan :O


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Wieder ne enttäuschung für lekraan :O



xD armer lekraan


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2010)

kuh inc


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> xD armer lekraan


egaaaal - der hatt sein Marijuhannah (oder wie des geschriebn wird)



mookuh schrieb:


> kuh inc



Kuh killed


----------



## Ykon (20. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> kuh inc



*Messer wetz*


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2010)

Lasst Moo in Ruhe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lasst Moo in Ruhe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nö


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> *Messer wetz*



Eher würde ich das hier essen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als das ihr die Kuh tötet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (20. März 2010)

wollt ihr mich schon wieder essen?


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Eher würde ich das hier essen:
> http://sherryleeshor...9/10/peta-7.jpg
> 
> als das ihr die Kuh tötet!
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mookuh schrieb:


> wollt ihr mich schon wieder essen?



Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> wollt ihr mich schon wieder essen?



Ich nicht  Ich esse doch nicht die beste Mookuh auf buffed.de auf \o/


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Hmmmm...jetzt bekomm ich bock auf nen frisches Menschensteak *yummy* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hmmmm...jetzt bekomm ich bock auf nen frisches Menschensteak *yummy*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hätt eher bock audn karrotten salat..ka why Oo


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich hätt eher bock audn karrotten salat..ka why Oo



I hol mir als Erstaz nen Milchreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> I hol mir als Erstaz nen Milchreis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sollte ich auch *auf zum kühlschrank renn und was essbares such*


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> sollte ich auch *auf zum kühlschrank renn und was essbares such*



Du wirst nichts finden


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> sollte ich auch *auf zum kühlschrank renn und was essbares such*



Bring mir nen Sofa und 2 mädels zum Kuscheln mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bring mir nen Sofa und 2 mädels zum Kuscheln mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er bringt dir nen Sofa und 2 Männer mit.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er bringt dir nen Sofa und 2 Männer mit.



Mach aus einem Kerl nen mädel und ich hab kein problem damit.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mach aus einem Kerl nen mädel und ich hab kein problem damit.



Also...ich hab nix zu essen gefunden >.<

Couch auch ned...mädels auch ned...und ich glaub meine freundin kommt nichmehr zum kuscheln vorbei,zu nem andern erst recht nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Also...ich hab nix zu essen gefunden >.<
> 
> Couch auch ned...mädels auch ned...und ich glaub meine freundin kommt nichmehr zum kuscheln vorbei,zu nem andern erst recht nich
> 
> ...



Schade...was für ne Haarfarbe hat sie denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schade...was für ne Haarfarbe hat sie denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rosa


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schade...was für ne Haarfarbe hat sie denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


brünnet



Razyl schrieb:


> Rosa



deine schamhaare sind rosa O_o


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> brünnet
> 
> 
> 
> deine scharmhaare sind rosa O_o



1. Schick...aber ich mag lieber schwarz *zwinker*
2. Stell ich mir grad vor...*lach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 1. Schick...aber ich mag lieber schwarz *zwinker*
> 2. Stell ich mir grad vor...*lach*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ich mag auch lieber schwarz,hatte sie auch ne zeitlang (als ich mich in sie verliebt hab <3) aber ihre haare sind halt heller und immho färbt sie sich se nitmehr =(


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ja ich mag auch lieber schwarz,hatte sie auch ne zeitlang (als ich mich in sie verliebt hab <3) aber ihre haare sind halt heller und immho färbt sie sich se nitmehr =(



xD alle meine freundinnen hatten Schwarze Haare , die kamen nie auf die idee umzufärben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> deine schamhaare sind rosa O_o



Hm, nö. Das wüsste ich.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, nö. Das wüsste ich.



Wächst bei dir überhaupt was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> xD alle meine freundinnen hatten Schwarze Haare , die kamen nie auf die idee umzufärben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Brünett is ja ihre mainfarbe (rofl) schwarz wars halt gefärbt^^ - Naja ich nehm sie so wie sie is ^^(Zweideutigkeit ftw)


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Brünett is ja ihre mainfarbe (rofl) schwarz wars halt gefärbt^^ - Naja ich nehm sie so wie sie is ^^(Zweideutigkeit ftw)



ihhh...so wie sie ist? neija


----------



## Edou (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ihhh...so wie sie ist? neija


xD - komm ma in i see kuh on,hab dich geaddet^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> xD - komm ma in i see kuh on,hab dich geaddet^^



Wird gemacht schatz ^_^


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wächst bei dir überhaupt was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aufgrund verschiedener Vorgänge im Körper, die zu erläutern würde hier den Rahmen sprengen: Ja


----------



## Edou (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wird gemacht schatz ^_^



^.^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aufgrund verschiedener Vorgänge im Körper, die zu erläutern würde hier den Rahmen sprengen: Ja



*lach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selten sooo gelacht


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. März 2010)

so ich leg mich pennen ^^
gut nacht


----------



## Ykon (21. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> würde hier den Rahmen sprengen



Und einige Synapsen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Und einige Synapsen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sowieso :>


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> so ich leg mich pennen ^^
> gut nacht



Nachti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nachti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du küsst aba auch jeden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Du küsst aba auch jeden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Macht spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (21. März 2010)

buddheeeer huhu nachtschwärmer ftw bin betrtunkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen ululululululu


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> buddheeeer huhu nachtschwärmer ftw bin betrtunkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen ululululululu



gib was von deiner Trunkenheit ab!


----------



## Edou (21. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> buddheeeer huhu nachtschwärmer ftw bin betrtunkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen ululululululu


sXe Straight Edge means i am better than you!



seanbuddha schrieb:


> gib was von deiner Trunkenheit ab!



sXe


wobei ich nich Full sXe bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (21. März 2010)

k *aufbuddhaübertrag* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> sXe Straight Edge means i am better than you!
> sXe
> wobei ich nich Full sXe bin
> 
> ...



sXe ist blöd.


----------



## Edou (21. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> sXe ist blöd.



ne echt,aber mit dem alk kann gefährlich sein bla isses schon richtig^^

*give auch ab....vll nächste woche erstw ieder...nach nen paar monaten nüchternheit =(*


----------



## Ykon (21. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> sXe ist blöd.



Da darf man kein Alkohol trinken, oder?
Stimmt, ist echt blöd.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> k *aufbuddhaübertrag*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ahhh. vieeeeeln dankscchön


----------



## Dropz (21. März 2010)

ululululu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ululululu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



give auuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (21. März 2010)

"give" edou 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> "give" edou
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wühüüüü pardeyyayay


----------



## Dropz (21. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Bin afk, rauchen meine süssen schatzis *Thread knuddel*


----------



## Dropz (21. März 2010)

bösen raucher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> bösen raucher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rauchen is ungesund :O


----------



## Dropz (21. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> rauchen is ungesund :O



/sign


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

wd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rauchen ist bööööse ich weiss ^_^


----------



## Edou (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> wd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann hör auf *gg


----------



## Dropz (21. März 2010)

rauchen ist ja in echt richtig geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

böse = gut für mich ^_^

Lucy von Elfen Lied ist nicht umsonst mein Vorbild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich liebe es wie sie die Typen abschlachtet muhahahhaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> böse = gut für mich ^_^



xD


----------



## Dropz (21. März 2010)

ist es eig erlaubt zB rauchen also den Konsum von nikotin hier um Forum zu publizieren?


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Boah i guck schon seit 5 Stunden Family Guy folgen xD


----------



## Dropz (21. März 2010)

wo kann man so viele gucken?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Boah i guck schon seit 5 Stunden Family Guy folgen xD



xD - peter is aber auch so witzig,und stewe und brian sind so imba^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Darf ich dir nicht sagen ist legal *ironie*


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2010)

Ich geh mal offline.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Edou (21. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich geh mal offline.
> 
> Gute Nacht



Nacht^.^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich geh mal offline.
> 
> Gute Nacht


nachtiiiii 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> nachtiiiii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bin noch do =)


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> i bin noch do =)



na dann ^_^


----------



## Edou (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> na dann ^_^


laaangweilig...mhh was könnt ich tun dass mich wach macht
Kein mezzo/cola...da penn ich so derb schnell ein -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> laaangweilig...mhh was könnt ich tun dass mich wach macht
> Kein mezzo/cola...da penn ich so derb schnell ein -.-



guck dir lustige vids an oder lad dir was für wow runter das is au lustig ^_^ hält gut wach

Carcharoth!


----------



## Edou (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> guck dir lustige vids an oder lad dir was für wow runter das is au lustig ^_^ hält gut wach
> 
> Carcharoth!



Joa...^.^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

So, Family Guy Staffel 3 durchgeguckt. Auf zur Staffel 4!


----------



## Edou (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So, Family Guy Staffel 3 durchgeguckt. Auf zur Staffel 4!



jehaaaw^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

^_^


----------



## Edou (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ^_^



Ich sollte mir mal Scrubs oder so reinziehn^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (21. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich sollte mir mal Scrubs oder so reinziehn^^



Scrubs ftw!

Welche Staffel?^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Scrubs ftw!
> 
> Welche Staffel?^^



Alle Staffeln ftw! Das ende von Staffel 8 ist so Traurig *heul*


----------



## Edou (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Alle Staffeln ftw! Das ende von Staffel 8 ist so Traurig *heul*



Jd geht? T_T


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Jd geht? T_T



JAAAAAAAAAAAAA armer Vanillebär *heul*


----------



## Edou (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAA armer Vanillebär *heul*



*Mit heul*

Geh ich halt pennen,ohne mein Mezzo/cola bin ich lasch >.< nachti^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Wenn niemand mehr schreibt bin ich auch off. Gute nacht ^_^


----------



## nemø (21. März 2010)

Jan Hegenberg Konzert gewesen, ich hab noch nie so viele Nerds aufm Hauefen gesehen, da fühlte man sich als Metaler ganz schön alleingelassen....


----------



## Manoroth (21. März 2010)

abend^^

noch iwer hier?


----------



## Jormungand1 (21. März 2010)

<-anwesend
Habe mit WoW eben aufgehört und spiele momentan Shakes and Fidget.


----------



## Manoroth (21. März 2010)

Jormungand schrieb:


> <-anwesend
> Habe mit WoW eben aufgehört und spiele momentan Shakes and Fidget.



ah noch einer^^

hab auch vor ca nem monat mit wow aufgehört^^

spiele dann wohl aba mit cataclysm weiter^^


----------



## Jormungand1 (21. März 2010)

Bereite mich auch für Cataclysm neu vor.
Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich meinen Main wechseln - von einem 80-DD-Pala zu einem Furorkrieger.
Momentan farme ich für die Accitems Marken.


----------



## Manoroth (21. März 2010)

Jormungand schrieb:


> Bereite mich auch für Cataclysm neu vor.
> Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich meinen Main wechseln - von einem 80-DD-Pala zu einem Furorkrieger.
> Momentan farme ich für die Accitems Marken.



ich hatte als mein nen destro wl (auch lvl 80)

zur abwechslung noch n 80er dk (tank und dd)

und n 80er hunter


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Bluuuuub 21:00 Uhr hiho leutz!


----------



## The Paladin (21. März 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. März 2010)

n'Abend.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

kurz afk Zigaretten kaufn ^_^


----------



## The Paladin (21. März 2010)

Hat sich schon jemand mal überlegt eine Art "Tagschwärmer" Thread zu eröffnen wo man nur von 6:00 Uhr bis 20:59 posten darf. Also das Gegenstück zu diesem Thread hier.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2010)

Werden die Mods sicher nicht durchegehen lassen
^^


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hat sich schon jemand mal überlegt eine Art "Tagschwärmer" Thread zu eröffnen wo man nur von 6:00 Uhr bis 20:59 posten darf. Also das Gegenstück zu diesem Thread hier.



Haha,
das gab es schon so oft. Alle geschlossen, sonst wär man ja nur noch am "spammen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> kurz afk Zigaretten kaufn ^_^



Werde Straight Edge. Danke.


----------



## Dropz (21. März 2010)

Guten Abend alle miteinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (21. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha,
> das gab es schon so oft. Alle geschlossen, sonst wär man ja nur noch am "spammen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber es gibt doch auch so ein "Plauderthread" im Technik-Forum.
Unfair!


----------



## The Paladin (21. März 2010)

Hättet ihr eine Idee zu meiner Frage in meinen Thread: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/147388-kleine-frage-zu-avp-2010/

Falls hier Links nicht erwünscht sind lösche ich ihn wieder raus.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. März 2010)

Sollte es mir zu denken geben wenn ganz viele Faschos aus der Umgebung mein Profil bei den Lokalisten anklicken?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. März 2010)

Huhu Leki. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (21. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Sollte es mir zu denken geben wenn ganz viele Faschos aus der Umgebung mein Profil bei den Lokalisten anklicken?



ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Sollte es mir zu denken geben wenn ganz viele Faschos aus der Umgebung mein Profil bei den Lokalisten anklicken?



joa


----------



## The Paladin (21. März 2010)

Herr der RInge schau, auch Werbung. 

Aber im Regal alle 3 Teile auf DvD hat (Teil 3 ist special Limited Edition) ^^


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Werde Straight Edge. Danke.



Geh doch in ein Straght Edge Forum.


----------



## The Paladin (21. März 2010)

Kauf dir die special limited Edition vom 3ten Teil. Da sind auch einige traurige sachen dabei, aber auch viele Lustige (Aragorn der Homo ^^)


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> So langsam kommts mir vor, als wärst du richtig stolz darauf, Raucher zu sein x_X


Er ist doch 16, da ist man richtig voll toll kuuuuhel wenn man rauchen tut...



Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich klick dich gelegentlich an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist aber auch kein Fascho aus der nähe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2010)

Apropos: Wer einen Gruselshooter brauch ---> Kauft euch Metro 2033 und spielt es abends im Dunkeln


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

So wd ihr lieben ^_^ was läuft heut nacht bei euch so?


----------



## Firun (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> kurz afk Zigaretten kaufn ^_^



wie kann man nur geld ausgeben um sich selber zu vergiften? 


nabend an alle   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> wie kann man nur geld ausgeben um sich selber zu vergiften?
> 
> 
> nabend an alle
> ...


Blah scheiss sucht hab inner dämlichen Klapse jah erst angefangen -_-*

N'abend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. März 2010)

Hab in den 19 1/2 Jahren bis jetzt noch nichts entdeckt wofür ich umbedingt richtig alt werden möchte, da kann ich auch rauchen und saufen bis ich die Engelchen seh. :>

N'Abend.

Edit: Wehe mir kommt hier jetzt einer mit sXe...


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CLcdlBgKEWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




blub!


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend an alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo Firun!!


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

könnt ihr mal verraten wieso in diesem Thread so gut wie nixx mehr los ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. März 2010)

Musste Razyl fragen, der kann dir sehr ausführlich erklären warum und wie lange der Nachtschwärmer schon tot ist und warum alle neuen hier Doof sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> könnt ihr mal verraten wieso in diesem Thread so gut wie nixx mehr los ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


---->



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Musste Razyl fragen, der kann dir sehr ausführlich erklären warum und wie lange der Nachtschwärmer schon tot ist und warum alle neuen hier Doof sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht schon wieder. Ist mir zu aufwändig, evtl. nächsten monat mal wieder


----------



## Manoroth (21. März 2010)

guten abend


----------



## Firun (21. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Musste Razyl fragen, der kann dir sehr ausführlich erklären warum und wie lange der Nachtschwärmer schon tot ist und warum alle neuen hier Doof sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> guten abend



MANOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

hab dich vermisst mein schatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schnief* wie gehts dir?


----------



## Manoroth (21. März 2010)

gut gut^^

und dir?


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

ach scheisse weil ich morgen nen Wohngemeinschaftsgespräch hab...ich will da nit hin!


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> guten abend


Hallo Mano, heute net icq? QQ



Firun schrieb:


> made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm, wenn du den Tod des Nachtschwärmers meinst: Doch, das ist es.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

tooooooooooooooooooooooot alles tot...niemand schreibt was ey Leutz...daran müssen wir etwas ändern!


----------



## Manoroth (21. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hallo Mano, heute net icq? QQ
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, wenn du den Tod des Nachtschwärmers meinst: Doch, das ist es.



doch doch^^ ich guck noch ne folge soul eater und dann komm ich on

ihr spammt mir zu viel^^ so kann ich mich net auf den anime konzentriern^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So wd ihr lieben ^_^ was läuft heut nacht bei euch so?



Abgesehen vom Whirlpool und den beiden heißen Stripperinnen... nichts besonderes...


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> tooooooooooooooooooooooot alles tot...niemand schreibt was ey Leutz...daran müssen wir etwas ändern!



Ok:
Hol Brille, Riesentrolli, LoD, Dracun, Kamui_Shiro zurück
und wirf:
Lekraan, Khorhiil, seanbuddha und und und... raus.

Danke schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom Whirlpool und den beiden heißen Stripperinnen... nichts besonderes...



made my Day! .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



Razyl schrieb:


> Ok:
> Hol Brille, Riesentrolli, LoD, Dracun, Kamui_Shiro zurück
> und wirf:
> Lekraan, Khorhiil, seanbuddha und und und... raus.
> ...




danke das ich auf der Liste stehe T_T Ich hab dich auch lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom Whirlpool und den beiden heißen Stripperinnen... nichts besonderes...



Also das übliche bei dir?


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok:
> Hol Brille, Riesentrolli, LoD, Dracun, Kamui_Shiro zurück
> und wirf:
> Lekraan, Khorhiil, seanbuddha und und und... raus.
> ...



Elitäres... ich verkneifs mir sonst macht sich Firun an mir zu schaffen...



Razyl schrieb:


> Also das übliche bei dir?



Üblich nicht...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. März 2010)

Wieso LoD? Der war doch bis vor ein paar Tagen noch da oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Elitäres... ich verkneifs mir sonst macht sich Firun an mir zu schaffen..


Elitär? Nö, wär mir neu, wenn wir eine "Elite" gewesen wären.



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wieso LoD? Der war doch bis vor ein paar Tagen noch da oder täusch ich mich da?



LoD ist gegangen nach Differenzen mit Usern aus der Community.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4854616/ohrbooten_Autobahn

Vielleicht macht das ein bissl Stimmung


----------



## Manoroth (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



sry aba 11 sekunden bringen mich in gar keine stimmung^^


----------



## The Paladin (21. März 2010)

Ich glaube dass hier hebt die Stimmung mehr: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5IIXeR5OUI

(Wenn mir jemand erklären würde wie ich videos direkt einfügen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar)


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sry aba 11 sekunden bringen mich in gar keine stimmung^^



Klick auf den neuen Link ^_^


So bindest du ein:

[.media]

dann den link
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=c5IIXeR5OUI

dann [./media]

ohne die Punkte vor media also

[.media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5IIXeR5OUI[./media]


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass hier hebt die Stimmung mehr: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=c5IIXeR5OUI
> 
> (Wenn mir jemand erklären würde wie ich videos direkt einfügen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar)



Stimmung hebend... nicht fast einschläfernd... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (21. März 2010)

Bei mir hebt der von mir gelinkte song die Stimmung. What a wonderful world ........


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Stimmung hebend... nicht fast einschläfernd...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_2Pl89r_1vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ^_^ so besser?


oder:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z8AKM0PYv-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nemø (21. März 2010)

Ist es sehr uncool sich ne freundin zu erstellen um aufmerksamkeit zu erhalten ?


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Ist es sehr uncool sich ne freundin zu erstellen um aufmerksamkeit zu erhalten ?



oO


----------



## Manoroth (21. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2gv4cPCZXpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Ist es sehr uncool sich ne freundin zu erstellen um aufmerksamkeit zu erhalten ?



YA?!?!??! Oh mein Gott...


----------



## The Paladin (21. März 2010)

Ich werfe Disco musik ins rennen um die bessere Stimmungsmache: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yAkkpbm_8E


----------



## nemø (21. März 2010)

Mist, naja, wenigstens steigt die Profil-hitzahl


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OBmM79YadYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich werfe Disco musik ins rennen um die bessere Stimmungsmache: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4yAkkpbm_8E



Wenn dann schon einer der besten Rap ich betone RAP!!! Klassiker ever!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y69s_q1WLkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Das sollte die Jugend von heute mal hören das war noch gut, nicht das Sprachgeficke von Bushido heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1969 ftw!

Editus sagt: Ne seltenheit das ihr sowas hör, nit das ihr was falsches von mir denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (21. März 2010)

Mist, ihr müsst kurz warten auf meine Musik links. Youtube streikt bei mir

Edit: geht wieder und hier ist der nächste song den jeder kennen müsste: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M&feature=fvst


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H69agS5SEFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Zum wachwerden ist deutschpunk nie verkehrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (21. März 2010)

Ich bin 18 und trotzdem höre ich ältere Lieder da diese um Meilen besser sind als heutige Musik.

Hammertime: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcxsmhzXexA&feature=fvst
Celebration: http://www.youtube.c...6M&feature=fvst
Und auch mal eine Hymne: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYeDsa4Tw0c


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Guckt mal!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sieht man wann die Pest 'Gearscore' kam! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (21. März 2010)

DPS und Gearscore haben bei mir keinen Wert. Ich bin Tank, ich werde immer benötigt ^^


----------



## The Paladin (21. März 2010)

Hier mal ein neuerer Song, jeder kennt den Song aber nicht viele kennen diese Version

South Park FTW: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSEST-oQH68


----------



## Manoroth (21. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hy0aEj85ifY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hier mal ein neuerer Song, jeder kennt den Song aber nicht viele kennen diese Version
> 
> South Park FTW: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SSEST-oQH68



Doppelpost...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD



Manoroth schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...





Hat was ^_^ I finds guuut


----------



## The Paladin (21. März 2010)

Verdammt, wie passieren denn Doppelposts?


----------



## The Paladin (21. März 2010)

Manoroth, danke dir. 

Mir hängen alle meine neuen Games zum Hals heraus und durch dieses Lied hab ich wieder mein N64 ausgepackt und Ocarina of Time abgestaubt.

Kann mir jemand verraten wie ich Videos gleich hier posten kann ohne Links?


----------



## Manoroth (21. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jYZnPQksQ_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich liebe das lied^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. März 2010)

The schrieb:


> Manoroth, danke dir.
> 
> Mir hängen alle meine neuen Games zum Hals heraus und durch dieses Lied hab ich wieder mein N64 ausgepackt und Ocarina of Time abgestaubt.
> 
> Kann mir jemand verraten wie ich Videos gleich hier posten kann ohne Links?



kein problem^^


einfach auf multimediainhalt hinzufügen und dann dort den link rein machen

schon ists hier zu sehn^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

The schrieb:


> Manoroth, danke dir.
> 
> Mir hängen alle meine neuen Games zum Hals heraus und durch dieses Lied hab ich wieder mein N64 ausgepackt und Ocarina of Time abgestaubt.
> 
> Kann mir jemand verraten wie ich Videos gleich hier posten kann ohne Links?



1. Keine Doppelposts.
2. Hab ich dir grad scho erklärt.

[.media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKxdZfF8ndY[./media]

Ohne die Punkte bei Media.


----------



## The Paladin (21. März 2010)

Das hier ist auch gut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xbpXsdihJqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Danke für die Hilfe Manoroth und Seanbuddha


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. März 2010)

Endlich wieder durch die Netzwerkeinstellungen durchgestiegen und meine XBox wieder mitn Internet verbunden...


----------



## Manoroth (21. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 1. Keine Doppelposts.
> 2. Hab ich dir grad scho erklärt.
> 
> [.media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=fKxdZfF8ndY[./media]
> ...



ach hier ists net so tragisch mit den doppelposts^^ ich mach ja auch immer wider welche^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sf5Zq6mKjGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hach ich weiss noch mein erster Ulduar Raid...ich hatte Tränen in den Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (21. März 2010)

Crematory ist geil...das Lied...boa...gänsehaut


----------



## The Paladin (21. März 2010)

Dieses WotLK lied ist besser als Ulduar. (Meine Meinung)

Es sagt mir: Ich bin sterblich und ich kann jederzeit sterben, mein Tod wird nicht so Epic/Dramatisch sein wie in vielen Filmen gezeigt wird ^^.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=86f_U_q4SFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NhrxGCMzRL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn wir schonmal bei schöner Musik sind...


Wieder da!

*Scrubs guck*


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Willkommen bei denen, die von Razyl gehasst/nicht gemocht werden! Bist mir sympatisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Juhuuuuuuuuuuu *freu* Naja ich gehe mal schlafen...nix los hier, bis denne meine süssen!


----------



## Manoroth (21. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich bin doch jetzt hier >_>



ich auch^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Na also, Mano is eh einer der coolsten hier *zu Razyl schau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD

sicher^^

und bei dir?


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2010)

Wisst ihr, wieso alle Leute im ICQ schon offline sind? (Razyl, Lachmann, Micha und Co.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (21. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Joa, hab grad total die fettigen Haare -.-
> Seit gestern Abend nicht mehr die HAare gewaschen .. und kennst das, dann fährt man sich einmal durch die HAare, und sie sind so gut wie gestylt xD
> Hab sogar nen Foto gemacht
> 
> ...



xD


klar^^




@ skatero: die ham wohl morgen schule^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hmm, kann ich nciht verlinken.. -.-
> Müsstest in icq on kommen^^



kk mom^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> hmmmhmmmhmmmm .... Warum haben die Leute von Buffed nur das Kiffsmilie weggenommen? Das war eines der geilsten .. -.-
> 
> E/ Bin off, nacht



gn8 lekraan


----------



## Kargaro (22. März 2010)

Tja.. sieht so aus als würde die eine Nacht in der einige durchgemacht haben doch eine Ausnahme bleiben, hm?


----------



## Manoroth (22. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Tja.. sieht so aus als würde die eine Nacht in der einige durchgemacht haben doch eine Ausnahme bleiben, hm?



scheint so^^


----------



## Kargaro (22. März 2010)

Mir fällt auch kein geeignetes Thema ein.. ich bin eher ein Leser als ein Schreiber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Mir fällt auch kein geeignetes Thema ein.. ich bin eher ein Leser als ein Schreiber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin mehr ein antwortgeber als n thema bringer^^


----------



## Kargaro (22. März 2010)

Dann kommen wir zu zweit wohl nicht weit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Dann kommen wir zu zweit wohl nicht weit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



scheint so...


sehr schade






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

Abööööönd.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abööööönd.



Du hast ein paar Sekunden zu früh gepostet -.-.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

Hab ich gar nicht, meine Uhr hat 21uhr gepiepst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

ahoi


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hab ich gar nicht, meine Uhr hat 21uhr gepiepst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch, es war 21:01 und du hast vor 2 min gepostet. FAILED.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

Huhu Leki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> WOOOOO?????? *schenkelklopfer*



hinter dir :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Da ist nur ein Bett ._.



mit einem hai hinter!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

Leki, die wollten mich am Samstag wegen meinen Klamotten nicht ins B2 in Mering lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was für uns Männer *g*.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

Muhahaha, wie geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2010)

haha coole bilder...ich wurde gesignaturt heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

Was sind'n das für Schuhe? Sind da Stahlkappen drin? - Äh ja, ein bisschen. *Türsteher steigt mir auf die Stiefel. - Ne, mit den kann ich dich nicht reinlassen, sorry. - Ich kann die auch ausziehn, geh ich halt barfuss.
Und mit der Hose geht das auch nicht! - Öh, die kann ich ja auch ausziehn, macht mir nix aus...
Aber er wollte mich einfach nicht reinlassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (22. März 2010)

guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt wirklich aufstehen und nachschauen? :/



ja 
bitte <3


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/147213-kreative-koepfe-gesucht/ hier nachzulesen Lekraan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Was sind'n das für Schuhe? Sind da Stahlkappen drin? - Äh ja, ein bisschen. *Türsteher steigt mir auf die Stiefel. - Ne, mit den kann ich dich nicht reinlassen, sorry. - Ich kann die auch ausziehn, geh ich halt barfuss.
> Und mit der Hose geht das auch nicht! - Öh, die kann ich ja auch ausziehn, macht mir nix aus...
> Aber er wollte mich einfach nicht reinlassen.
> 
> ...



Du hättest ihm "nettere" Sachen anbieten müssen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

Geld wollte er keins und Sex auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. März 2010)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100321060459AAA3jXS
Ratet mal, wer das eröffnet hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R24gBVCA9Zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


FTW


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Alsooo , hinter meinem Bett liegt ne leere Gummibärchenpackung!!! ò_ó
> MEHR NICHT! ICH BIN UMSONST AUFGESTADNEN!
> Ja herr gott nomml



nomml?
NOM NOM NOM?
OM NOM NOM?
wasn jetzt? :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> nomml ist bayerisch und heißt "nochmal"
> 
> 
> .... also, dein Hai ist immer noch nicht da ...
> Julian Lachmann. Lüg mich nicht an!



aso :<

ich lüge dich nicht an <.<
guck genauer nach!


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

Tag die Herren der Schöpfung. :>
 Lange nicht mehr hier vorbeigeschaut^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

Ich sehe eine Benji9...

Jo sind die Stiefel die ich auch bei Loka anhab, und die Hose auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

Bin ich ein Objekt o.O ?


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen :3_


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag die Herren der Schöpfung. :>
> Lange nicht mehr hier vorbeigeschaut^^



ahoi


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

Tag, oh wohlbekannter Hund im Wolfspelz.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

Nein, meine Tastatur hat ein n verschluckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (22. März 2010)

wo ist eig buddha hin ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ne Julian. Nicht mit mir! :<



aber aber aber :<


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

lekraan, du hast nen neuen Avatar O.O
Ich erkenn dich ohne den Alten gar nciht wieder....


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag die Herren der Schöpfung. :>
> Lange nicht mehr hier vorbeigeschaut^^



Ach, dich gibt es noch immer? Warst ja schon ne gefühlte Ewigkeit nemmer hier


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

_Das Video hier is einer Gottlicher Solar Death Ray xD

Was man alles so mit einem Kaputen Fernseher machen kanne _




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sAT6IRBK_uE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nemø (22. März 2010)

Seite 6600


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

Lol :> Sogar Razyl hat sich von seinem Ava entfernt^^Lebt wenigstens unser Trekker noch? Oder is er in die Arktis gezogen, um das verschollene Stargate zu finden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

sind alle noch da :O


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sind alle noch da :O



_Ich bin schlimmer als fusspilz mich wird man nicht los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Lol :> Sogar Razyl hat sich von seinem Ava entfernt^^Lebt wenigstens unser Trekker noch? Oder is er in die Arktis gezogen, um das verschollene Stargate zu finden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich entferne mich immer wieder von alten Sachen... 
Selor lebt noch und ist nun im Massen Effekt :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> NEIN JULIAN! NEIN!



aber alex hasi :<
verzeih mir Q_Q


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. März 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Lol :> Sogar Razyl hat sich von seinem Ava entfernt^^Lebt wenigstens unser Trekker noch? Oder is er in die Arktis gezogen, um das verschollene Stargate zu finden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*mit nem Computer erschlag*

NEIN! AUS PFUI! Böser Benji!


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

Ich hab nen tollen Thread gefunden^^ Da gehts um Brüste :> Grad mal nen 8 zeiligen Kommentar liegen gelassen. (Könnt gern nachzählen)


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nur wenn Humpel meint, dass das in Ordnung ginge ...



sag es humpel :<


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> *mit nem Computer erschlag*
> 
> NEIN! AUS PFUI! Böser Benji!


oO 
Musst du gleich so gewalttätig werden=?



Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen tollen Thread gefunden^^ Da gehts um Brüste :> Grad mal nen 8 zeiligen Kommentar liegen gelassen. (Könnt gern nachzählen)



Den hab ich schon lange gefunden und fand ihn am Anfang sehr diskriminierend.


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> *mit nem Computer erschlag*
> 
> NEIN! AUS PFUI! Böser Benji!



o.O Oh mein GOTT! 

...

Verdammt... ich habe den Ultimativen Fehler Begangen und Star Trek mit Star Gate verwechselt....

Ich bitte innerlichst um Verzeihung (und Schmerzmittel - aua...)


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. März 2010)

Ich bin doch garnicht gewalttätig...


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin doch garnicht gewalttätig...



Du erschlägst sofort Leute Oo


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lz6VGYXyD0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_Das passt so verdammt gut_


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du erschlägst sofort Leute Oo



Und? Ich zerstückel und verbuddele sie aber nicht mehr!


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Der muss erstmal wieder in den Thread reinschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dann soll er es tun :<


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. März 2010)

Ah crap!

Ich find kein anständiges Youtube vid zu Harbinger... das ist so derASSUMING DIRECT CONTROL!


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

Unglaublich. Razyl wurde vernünftig und Selor verrückt o.O Der Himmel muss auf die Gallier runtergebrochen sein...


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

Tag Manoroth.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dann soll er es tun :<


Da bin ich wieder, hör auch mit meinem Leki zu flirten doofer Lachmann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. März 2010)

abend^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ich seh ihn schon ...



tu es HUMEPL! :<


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

Ich wusste nich ma was so was geht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5erjj6aS5Ws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Da bin ich wieder, hör auch mit meinem Leki zu flirten doofer Lachmann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber aber aber :<
alle hassen mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

JAAAAAAAAAA. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Och ... sei doch nciht ... so .... depri ...



bin ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

Na toll Lachmann, jetzt schimpft Leki wegen dir mit mir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Na toll Lachmann, jetzt schimpft Leki wegen dir mit mir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



heul doch!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. März 2010)

das laserfeuerzeug is ma end geil^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Na dann is ja gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




PÖH :<


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das laserfeuerzeug is ma end geil^^



_Jo aber denke auch Brand gefahrlich _


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Kommt mir grad so vor, als wäre ich ein strenger Vater und ihr meine beiden streng erzogenen Kinder ...
> Wie bei den Simpsons die Flanders Kinder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr seid aber nicht wirklich miteinander verwandt oder kennen euch im Reallife, oder? o.O


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Unglaublich. Razyl wurde vernünftig und Selor verrückt o.O Der Himmel muss auf die Gallier runtergebrochen sein...


Ich und vernünftig? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 



Manoroth schrieb:


> abend^^


Hallo Mano, komm ICQ on.



DER schrieb:


> aber aber aber :<
> alle hassen mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



No1n! Ich mag dich


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Kommt mir grad so vor, als wäre ich ein strenger Vater und ihr meine beiden streng erzogenen Kinder ...
> Wie bei den Simpsons die Flanders Kinder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bist vater? ohh.. eh .. war schön alex :<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr seid aber nicht wirklich miteinander verwandt oder kennen euch im Reallife, oder? o.O


Leki hat mal eine Stadt von mir entfernt gewohnt, das muss reichen. :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ne, nicht wirklich ... Humpel hat vor kurzem noch bei mir in der Nähe gewohnt und jetzt wohn ich in der "Nähe" von Lachmann....
> 
> 
> @lachmann: Ja ... wär cool wa? Du dürftest dann mit mir wann du willst ein bierchen trinken und rauchen und so lange raus wie du wolltest und und und ...



ohja .. das tut er *-*

das wär cool :O
du bist best vat0r ev0r!


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

Lekraan, von wo hast du dein Avatar? Und wie bist du auf die übergeschnapptze Idee gekommen, es als Avatar zu nutzen o.O? Es is einfach.... potthässlich.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> @lachmann: Ja ... wär cool wa? Du dürftest dann mit mir wann du willst ein bierchen trinken und rauchen und so lange raus wie du wolltest und und und ...


Das darf ich jetzt schon, HA!
Wobei ich jetzt vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung stehe, noch ein 5,0 Orginal oder für die Berufschule lernen? :/


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

Lekraan, von wo hast du dein Avatar? Und wie bist du auf die übergeschnapptze Idee gekommen, es als Avatar zu nutzen o.O? Es is einfach.... potthässlich.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> @lachmann: Ja ... wär cool wa? Du dürftest dann mit mir wann du willst ein bierchen trinken und rauchen und so lange raus wie du wolltest und und und ...


Das darf ich jetzt schon, HA!
Wobei ich jetzt vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung stehe, noch ein 5,0 Orginal oder für die Berufschule lernen? :/


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

Lekraan, von wo hast du dein Avatar? Und wie bist du auf die übergeschnapptze Idee gekommen, es als Avatar zu nutzen o.O? Es is einfach.... potthässlich.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Das darf ich jetzt schon, HA!
> Wobei ich jetzt vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung stehe, noch ein 5,0 Orginal oder für die Berufschule lernen? :/



0,5l original


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

Wuhu, gemischter Doppelpost. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

o.O Wow... meine DOppelposts schaffen sogar, als Individuen durch den Thread zu wandern^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. März 2010)

Mir ist langweilig...


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig...



_wilkommen im CLub_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

So, jetzt gibts ein 2,5 Orginal und ich lern nebenzu. xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> So, jetzt gibts ein 2,5 Orginal und ich lern nebenzu. xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig...



Geh zum Pool mit den leicht bekleideten Frauen ><


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

bin ma weg :O
nacht leute &#9829;


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh zum Pool mit den leicht bekleideten Frauen ><



Ich... eh... ich buddel die garantiert nicht nochmal aus...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

Nacht Lachmann. :-*


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

Wer von euch kennt noch "Jet Set Radio" ? Das Funkige Roll-skate-Game auf der Dreamcast, wo du durch Tokyo rumdüst und Wände mit Grafitis beschmirst? Dazu noch mit cooler Music 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. März 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wer von euch kennt noch "Jet Set Radio" ? Das Funkige Roll-skate-Game auf der Dreamcast, wo du durch Tokyo rumdüst und Wände mit Grafitis beschmirst? Dazu noch mit cooler Music
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das hab ich auf der xbox^^


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich... eh... ich buddel die garantiert nicht nochmal aus...



Du sollst doch nicht immer alles verbuddeln oO


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

Ja, auf der XBox ist es ein bissle geRemaked^^ Hach, ich liebte die Mukke.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du sollst doch nicht immer alles verbuddeln oO



Warum nicht?

Edit: Mhmm... JSRF ich glaub das liegt hier noch irgendwie für meine Box...


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

[youtube]pjGkHDTPHJg[/youtube]

Check it out!

Gehen die alten BBC-Codes nemmer?


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2010)

Benji9! Lang ned gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freut mich ein lebenszeichen von dir zu kriegen... wie gehts?
Mir haette es gar nicht besser gehen koennen... ich geh in 5-10 min gluecklich und freudestrahlend schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Benji9! Lang ned gesehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hattest vor gut zwei Stunden Sex, weshalb du nun gluecklich bist?


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

Hey Dragon^^Toll, jemanden zu sehen, der noch halbwegs klar im Koppe is ^.^
Dann wünsch ich dir noch gute Nacht ;=)


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hattest vor gut zwei Stunden Sex, weshalb du nun gluecklich bist?



nope. Aber totaaaaale vorfreude auf Samstag - mittwoch.
Samstag - Meine geburtstagsparty
Montag, Dienstag  nonstop Dsa und party mit 2 Freunden und meiner Freundin
Mittwoch (Wenn alles gut geht) ins Kino mit meiner Liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das leben ist tooooll jetzt sinds nur noch 4 doofe schultage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nope. Aber totaaaaale vorfreude auf Samstag - mittwoch.
> Samstag - Meine geburtstagsparty
> Montag, Dienstag nonstop Dsa und party mit 2 Freunden und meiner Freundin
> Mittwoch (Wenn alles gut geht) ins Kino mit meiner Liebe
> ...



Du zwingst deine Freundin zu DSA? Gutes Dragon1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mittwoch wird schiefgehen btw


----------



## mookuh (22. März 2010)

meine quellen sagen mir gewisse personen hier nehmen drogen wer ist es?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nope. Aber totaaaaale vorfreude auf Samstag - mittwoch.
> Samstag - Meine geburtstagsparty
> Montag, Dienstag nonstop Dsa und party mit 2 Freunden und meiner Freundin
> Mittwoch (Wenn alles gut geht) ins Kino mit meiner Liebe
> ...



KREBS! ZOMBIES! TOTE!


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Benji9! Lang ned gesehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Seit wann nimmst du Drogen?



Benji9 schrieb:


> Hey Dragon^^Toll, jemanden zu sehen, der noch halbwegs klar im Koppe is ^.^
> Dann wünsch ich dir noch gute Nacht ;=)



Drogen sind also gut. Ok.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> meine quellen sagen mir gewisse personen hier nehmen drogen wer ist es?^^


Hier hier hier, wobei ja Bier keine wirkliche Droge ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meinste vllt Leki unseren Gelgenheitskiffer?


----------



## mookuh (22. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hier hier hier, wobei ja Bier keine wirkliche Droge ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein es sollen irgendwelche fabelwesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du zwingst deine Freundin zu DSA? Gutes Dragon1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab sie so  kennen gelernt, als mir ihr Bruder angeboten hat bei ihrer Dsa-Spielgruppe mitzumachen.
Und ich meine das PnP und nicht das PC game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nehme keine Drogen, Skatero. 
Aber was red ich da, gute nacht, es ist wieder so toll alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Benji, viel spass, zeig dich wieder oefters hier bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst sind wir schon bald der Klub der Toten Philosophen  *Raiden Corrado und Scratcher vermiss*


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

Ach, hey Skatero. Du lebst also auch nocht^^
Natürlich nehm ich keine Drogen (vllt Überkonsum von Eis-Tee) und bin klar im Kopf.

Wie is der neue BBC-Code für nen Youtube?


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich hab sie so kennen gelernt, als mir ihr Bruder angeboten hat bei ihrer Dsa-Spielgruppe mitzumachen.
> ...



1. PnP... ach du große Güte ><
2. Nein, geh weg Benji. Er will dich nur ermorden!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

Zum hier einbinden meinste? [.media]blub[/media]


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2. Nein, geh weg Benji. Er will dich nur ermorden!



Do`h! Du hast mich verraten! Wie komm ich jetzt an billige Organe, die ich verkaufen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## mookuh (22. März 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach, hey Skatero. Du lebst also auch nocht^^
> Natürlich nehm ich keine Drogen (vllt Überkonsum von Eis-Tee) und bin klar im Kopf.
> 
> Wie is der neue BBC-Code für nen Youtube?



[.media] yt-link [./media]


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

Ich spüre eine Dunkle Präsenz an meinem Fenster... O.O


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Do`h! Du hast mich verraten! Wie komm ich jetzt an billige Organe, die ich verkaufen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kaufen. Die Kirche ist guter Ansprechpartner. Die handelt eh mit allem


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> meine quellen sagen mir gewisse personen hier nehmen drogen wer ist es?^^



ICH NICHT!!!!


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2010)

[.yt]nummer[./yt] ist besser


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pjGkHDTPHJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Endlich!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Do`h! Du hast mich verraten! Wie komm ich jetzt an billige Organe, die ich verkaufen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mich kannste in 1-2 Jahren ausnehmen, nur die Leber und die Lunge musste leider wegschmeißen...


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gute nacht leute. Bis morgen!
Und nicht vergesseN:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

Den kompletten Link Benji:

[media.]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD2OdFLKME8&NR=1[/media]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cD2OdFLKME8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kaufen. Die Kirche ist guter Ansprechpartner. Die handelt eh mit allem



Sogar mit Kinder. hrhr


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sogar mit Kinder. hrhr



Und, waren sie Teuer? Und was hast du danach miit ihnen gemacht?


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sogar mit Kinder. hrhr



Das ist ja nichts neues :>


----------



## Manoroth (22. März 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hey Dragon^^Toll, jemanden zu sehen, der noch halbwegs klar im Koppe is ^.^
> Dann wünsch ich dir noch gute Nacht ;=)



dragon? und klar im koppe? Oo


was für drogen nimmst du den?


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjGkHDTPHJg


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Und, waren sie Teuer? Und was hast du danach miit ihnen gemacht?



Das wollte ich damit nicht sagen.


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dragon? und klar im koppe? Oo
> 
> 
> was für drogen nimmst du den?



Ich bin klar im kopf, nur die hormone haben mich gerade erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



und bitte, was hab ich falsch gemacht das du mich jetzt beschuldigst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@ skatero: 
Ausreden!


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. März 2010)

Züchte doch Organe... in lebenden Menschen...

Dragon wird bald ein totales emotionales Wrack werden... merket euch meine Worte! EINE WOCHE!


----------



## mookuh (22. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist ja nichts neues :>



früher waren auch mal hexen im angebot...

gibts die immer ncoh?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. März 2010)

Ich lern für Englischarbeit morgen... Family guy auf Englisch gucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin klar im kopf, nur die hormone haben mich gerade erwischt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du bist einer der seltsamsten und verquersten leute hier finde ich^^


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> früher waren auch mal hexen im angebot...
> 
> gibts die immer ncoh?



Man munkelt "ja".


----------



## mookuh (22. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich lern für Englischarbeit morgen... Family guy auf Englisch gucken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich auf latein^^

achja signatur =! profil


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich lern für Englischarbeit morgen... Family guy auf Englisch gucken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3szNSSyyIgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du bist einer der seltsamsten und verquersten leute hier finde ich^^



Wie bewertest du mich?


----------



## Manoroth (22. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie bewertest du mich?



du bist mir teils zu konservativ und n mittläufer^^


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du bist einer der seltsamsten und verquersten leute hier finde ich^^


_
Und was bin ich xD 
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich auf latein^^
> 
> achja signatur =! profil



Es gabs awa nur mit Profil...
WAS?! KONSERVATIV UND MITLÄUFER?!


----------



## Manoroth (22. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Und was bin ich xD
> _
> 
> ...



der lustigste furry im buffed forum^^


----------



## mookuh (22. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du bist mir teils zu konservativ und n mittläufer^^



so nerven wir alle mano 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich?


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es gabs awa nur mit Profil...
> WAS?! KONSERVATIV UND MITLÄUFER?!



MUAHAHAHA! LEIDE!


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> der lustigste furry im buffed forum^^



_Ich frage michgerade soll ich mich geschmeichelt fuhlen oder eh beleidigt sein ?? ^^_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

Wir haben nur einen oder?


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2010)

Um es einfacher zu machen:
rexo = durchgeknallter Furry
Razyl = Typ der gebannt werden soll
Skatero = der coolste Schweizer (eigene Angabe)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> der lustigste furry im buffed forum^^



*hust* und der einzige *hust*


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

_@Manoroth,Humpelpumpel,Mushroom

Gibt neben mir noch 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> *hust* und der einzige *hust*



nein gibt ganze drei Stück

@ Razyl: Es stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (22. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Skatero = der coolste Schweizer (eigene Angabe)



*hust hust* ;D

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> *hust hust* ;D
> 
> Nabend
> 
> ...



Ich gebe nur das wieder, was er von sich selbst behauptet.

Abend Jig


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

Oi!


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

Du gehörst wirklich gebannt, Razyl. Deine Provokative Art führt Niveauvolle Gespräche in KindergartenStreitereien! :O


----------



## mookuh (22. März 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du gehörst wirklich gebannt, Razyl. Deine Provokative Art führt Niveauvolle Gespräche in KindergartenStreitereien! :O



also mit mir führt seine art normale gespräche :/


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> *hust hust* ;D
> 
> Nabend
> 
> ...


_
Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du schon meine sig gemacht ??_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> nein gibt ganze drei Stück



nochmehr von der brut? Oo


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> nochmehr von der brut? Oo



-.-


----------



## mookuh (22. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> nochmehr von der brut? Oo



ach manche auf buffed stehen auch auf tentakel...


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du gehörst wirklich gebannt, Razyl. Deine Provokative Art führt Niveauvolle Gespräche in KindergartenStreitereien! :O



Na und? Dann soll mich halt ein Moderator bannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. März 2010)

hä, was? Nur 3 Furrys auf ganz buffed?

Naja wenn man Schuppen trägt statt Fell, ist das dann auch noch Furry?^^


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

Is Mookuh's Avatar nicht auch nen Furry? Rein Theoretisch


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> hä, was? Nur 3 Furrys auf ganz buffed?
> 
> Naja wenn man Schuppen trägt statt Fell, ist das dann auch noch Furry?^^



_So gesehen is es auch Furry da denke ich der Begrif Furry in den letzten Jahren relativ breit getreten wurde_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (22. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Huhu
> 
> 
> ...



phuuuu.... ähm...naja noch nicht so ganz ;D
Sorry hatte in letzter Zeit ziemlich Stress. War deshalb auch selten on aber ich versuche sie in nächster Zeit zu machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. März 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> *hust hust* ;D
> 
> Nabend
> 
> ...



schweini <3

sieht man dich auch wider ma?^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. März 2010)

Eine Kuh ist kein Furry. Wobei man auch zwischen Furry und Anthro unterscheiden kann... wtf warum weiß ich das?


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> phuuuu.... ähm...naja noch nicht so ganz ;D
> Sorry hatte in letzter Zeit ziemlich Stress. War deshalb auch selten on aber ich versuche sie in nächster Zeit zu machen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
kein Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab zeit solange ich sie noch zu meinen Lebzeiten bekomme_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> ach manche auf buffed stehen auch auf tentakel...



ich wills nich wissen...


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2010)

Nun ich geh dann ma Off. Macht keine Schweinerei, und räumt gefälligst auf, bevor ihr das Forum verlässt^^

Tschüss, Kinder.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

o...m...g...es gibt sogar Furry Porns. xD


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Eine Kuh ist kein Furry. Wobei man auch zwischen Furry und Anthro unterscheiden kann... wtf warum weiß ich das?


_
Anthro-Menschen ahnliches geschopf
Furry-Riesen Spectrum 

Und woher du das weist is ne ganz gute frage_


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nun ich geh dann ma Off. Macht keine Schweinerei, und räumt gefälligst auf, bevor ihr das Forum verlässt^^
> 
> Tschüss, Kinder.



Nur weil Jigsaw hier ist. Fiesling

Gn8


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. März 2010)

Ist das schlimm wenn ich mich kaputt lache, wenn jemanden das Genick gebrochen wird, so das sein Gesicht genau nach hinten zeigt? ^^


----------



## Manoroth (22. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich wills nich wissen...



noxiel hat da auf gewissen seiten ganz nette bilder hochgeladen^^


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> o...m...g...es gibt sogar Furry Porns. xD



_wilkommen in der zukunft hats gerade ge-googelt oder wie ??_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (22. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schweini <3
> 
> sieht man dich auch wider ma?^^



Mano &#9829;

Naja einige Leute müssen halt auch noch Bewerbungen schreiben und können nicht ständig on kommen ;D
(Sorry der war fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Manoroth (22. März 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Mano &#9829;
> 
> Naja einige Leute müssen halt auch noch Bewerbungen schreiben und können nicht ständig on kommen ;D
> (Sorry der war fies
> ...



ich schreib pro jahr 150 bewerbungen^^

also von dem her^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> noxiel hat da auf gewissen seiten ganz nette bilder hochgeladen^^



BÖSEEE!!!!!
Ich bin ja konservativ weißte ja!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. März 2010)

Wenn man mit Furrys einen Porno dreht ist das dann Yiff.
Und zwei männliche Japaner im Anime-Style ist yaoi...

Jetzt weiß ich sogar woher ich die ganzen Schweinereien kenne^^


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Naja einige Leute müssen halt auch noch Bewerbungen schreiben und können nicht ständig on kommen ;D






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (22. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> noxiel hat da auf gewissen seiten ganz nette bilder hochgeladen^^



du musst doch hier nich die namen rausbrüllen -.-


von buffed sind sowieso 6 oder 7 leute auf woh angemeldet


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. März 2010)

was ist woh?

Gilt Mickey-Mouse eigentlich als Furry?


----------



## Manoroth (22. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Wenn man mit Furrys einen Porno dreht ist das dann Yiff.
> Und zwei männliche Japaner im Anime-Style ist yaoi...
> 
> Jetzt weiß ich sogar woher ich die ganzen Schweinereien kenne^^



und wens 2 frauen im anime style sind (is btw egal ob japaner, deutsche oder amis^^ geht nur ums geschlecht) ists yuri


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Wenn man mit Furrys einen Porno dreht ist das dann Yiff.
> Und zwei männliche Japaner im Anime-Style ist yaoi...
> 
> Jetzt weiß ich sogar woher ich die ganzen Schweinereien kenne^^



_S**** betatigung im Furry Bereich :/

aber das mit Yaoi is ne gute frage woher du das weist

Und lass und n anderes thema nehmen habe noch ne weise verwarnungsfreie weste_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _wilkommen in der zukunft hats gerade ge-googelt oder wie ??_


Ja, leider, es war kein schöner Anblick. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> du musst doch hier nich die namen rausbrüllen -.-
> 
> 
> von buffed sind sowieso 6 oder 7 leute auf woh angemeldet



och man sollte zu seinen neigungen stehn^^


ich bin da auch angemeldet^^ is ne nette seite^^


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> was ist woh?
> 
> Gilt Mickey-Mouse eigentlich als Furry?



_Die Meisten Disney Figuren sind Anthromoprhe Furrys denke ich z.b

Robin Hood,Tail Spin u.s.w_


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _S**** betatigung im Furry Bereich :/
> 
> aber das mit Yaoi is ne gute frage woher du das weist
> 
> Und lass und n anderes thema nehmen habe noch ne weise verwarnungsfreie weste_



Das dachte ich bis vor kurzem auch noch...


----------



## mookuh (22. März 2010)

wie hier alle mit ihrem fachwissen herauskommen xD


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

_@Mano das Noxiel da registriert is hatte er nach diversen anspielungen auf ihn zugegeben :/_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (22. März 2010)

Sooo bin schon wieder off.
Morgen evtl wieder mal im ICQ \o/

N8


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. März 2010)

dafür gibt es schon Verwarnungen? 

Weiß wird schnell dreckig...^^


----------



## Volcon (22. März 2010)

juhu morgen schule !! *ironie*


----------



## mookuh (22. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@Mano das Noxiel da registriert is hatte er nach diversen anspielungen auf ihn zugegeben :/_



der hat da sogar den gleichen avatar wie auf buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. März 2010)

Volcon schrieb:


> juhu morgen schule !! *ironie*



Ein neuer...
Ich krieg die Nieren!


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> dafür gibt es schon Verwarnungen?
> 
> Weiß wird schnell dreckig...^^



_wen einer es meldet ja oder n modi vorbei kommt

@Volcon mmm..lecker frischfleisch_


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. März 2010)

was ist jetzt eigentlich woh?


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> der hat da sogar den gleichen avatar wie auf buffed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
wiso sollte er dne bitte deswegen n geheimnis draus machen ?? das er sich zu Furry bekennt sieht doch auch ein Blinder-.-_


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> was ist jetzt eigentlich woh?



_Bep..Bep..Bep....anderes Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Googeln hilft sofort_


----------



## mookuh (22. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> was ist jetzt eigentlich woh?



google doch einfach mal woh ich wills hier jetzt nicht unbedingt verlinken


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> was ist jetzt eigentlich woh?



World of H****i 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> google doch einfach mal woh ich wills hier jetzt nicht unbedingt verlinken



_gibt auch ne instant verwarnung xD _


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. März 2010)

genau deswegen kenne ich diesen Shice. Ich frage nach einem mir unbekannten Begriff, dann heißt es:
gidf!!! (Google ist dein Freund). Ich klicke den ersten Treffer an, und was ist es? Genau, Pornos!


----------



## mookuh (22. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> World of H****i
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



World of Hundii?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. März 2010)

Is wiem Landschulheim... alle machen Mist bis ein Lehrer/Mod kommt dann sin alle ruhig und wenner widda weg is gehts weiter.


----------



## mookuh (22. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> genau deswegen kenne ich diesen Shice. Ich frage nach einem mir unbekannten Begriff, dann heißt es:
> gidf!!! (Google ist dein Freund). Ich klicke den ersten Treffer an, und was ist es? Genau, Pornos!



wenn ich dirs verlinkt hätte wärs genauso verlaufen :/


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. März 2010)

warum muss man sich als Furry "outen"? Ist nur eine kreativere Art der Selbstdarstellung...


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

_Nur der unterschied zwischen forum und Schule is in der schule findet es der lehrer nur raus wen es einer Petzt im forum mussen sie einer nur n bissle lesen _


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. März 2010)

war das hier schon immer so krank oder hab ichs einfach nicht mitbekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (22. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> warum muss man sich als Furry "outen"? Ist nur eine kreativere Art der Selbstdarstellung...



muss man nicht kann man aber :/


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> muss man nicht kann man aber :/



_Mir is es damals in NS rausgerutscht-.-_


----------



## mookuh (22. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nur der unterschied zwischen forum und Schule is in der schule findet es der lehrer nur raus wen es einer Petzt im forum mussen sie einer nur n bissle lesen _



Dein Lehrer weiß es? :O

Bin mal pennen
gn8
bis morgen
träumt was schönes
habt spaß
 usw


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. März 2010)

NS? wtf hört mit den Abkürzungen auf!^^


----------



## mookuh (22. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> NS? wtf hört mit den Abkürzungen auf!^^



Nacht
Schwärmer

is doch auch nur eine abkürzung


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. März 2010)

Abkürzungen... 
Als ich gefragt wurde, was "GDR" auf dem Schraubenschlüssel heißt,
habe ich "Groß-deutsches Reich" geantwortet.


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Abkürzungen...
> Als ich gefragt wurde, was "GDR" auf dem Schraubenschlüssel heißt,
> habe ich "Groß-deutsches Reich" geantwortet.



_Herzlichen gluckwunsch du hats den nachtschwarmer getotet_


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. März 2010)

wieso das?


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> wieso das?



_6Min keine posts is der Nachtschwarmer tot_


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. März 2010)

Der Kerl ist aber leicht zu töten. Vllt. sollte er Vitamine schlucken?


----------



## seanbuddha (22. März 2010)

Ich grüsse euch, Genossen!


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

_OMG!!

EIn Moderator!!

Huldigt Noxiel!!

**sich vor Noxiels fusse wirft**

ICH BIN UNWURDIG!!_


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. März 2010)

WO? Ich sehe keinen Mod


----------



## Noxiel (22. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _OMG!!
> 
> EIn Moderator!!
> 
> ...


Es verbreitet Lügen über mich.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als ob ich je einen Hehl draus gemacht hätte, dass ich auf dem WoH unterwegs bin. Wie schon gesagt, ich habe den selben Ava und Nicknamen, nicht gerade eine Schattenidenität, nech?!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es verbreitet Lügen über mich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso lügen? Du hast Geheimwaffen!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. März 2010)

For Pony! And Maltbeer!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. März 2010)

Ja, er hat Geodreieck und Zirkel: Die "Weapons of math instruction"


----------



## Noxiel (22. März 2010)

Geheimwaffen?

Ich? 

Pardon....?


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es verbreitet Lügen über mich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_
Das meine ich ja.

Ich hab ja gesagt das du kein Geheimnis draus gemacht hast du hats damals sofort gesagt als Lekraan gefragt hat das du da registriert bist ja gesagt_


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Geheimwaffen?
> 
> Ich?
> 
> Pardon....?



_Er meint deine geballte Ladung Bilder auf dem Computer xD 

denke ich _


----------



## Noxiel (22. März 2010)

Und eben hat mich einer im WoH angeschrieben und gefragt ob ich auch bei Buffed registriert bin. Der User wiederum hat den selben Namen und Ava auch im Fusselbrett, wo er mir bekannt vorkam.




Edit:
Das sollen Geheimwaffen sein? Hmm .....


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. März 2010)

Nein, keine Bilder! Die "Fork of Truth!"


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und eben hat mich einer im WoH angeschrieben und gefragt ob ich auch bei Buffed registriert bin. Der User wiederum hat den selben Namen und Ava auch im Fusselbrett, wo er mir bekannt vorkam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
xD Also ich wahr es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab 2 Vollig andere Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und eben hat mich einer im WoH angeschrieben und gefragt ob ich auch bei Buffed registriert bin. Der User wiederum hat den selben Namen und Ava auch im Fusselbrett, wo er mir bekannt vorkam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!
Da steht net mal, dass du editiert hat :O.


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> OMG!
> Da steht net mal, dass du editiert hat :O.



_Kennst du das Dogmatische gesetz nicht ??_


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. März 2010)

Wenn der Dackel vom Wolf abstammt, hat der Mensch bei der Züchtung dann nicht RIEEESEN-Mist gebaut?


----------



## Noxiel (22. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> OMG!
> Da steht net mal, dass du editiert hat :O.



Gut oder? Höhöhö


@Rexo
Hmm, ich bin sicher wenn ich mir die Neuanmeldungen im Fusselbrett mal anschaue und mit deinem auf Buffed vergleiche, dass man da den Kreis enger schließen könnte. Ja gell.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das sollen Geheimwaffen sein? Hmm .....



Ich hab nur eine Geheimwaffe...muhahahaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr fürchtet und kennt sie alle...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kennst du das Dogmatische gesetz nicht ??_



Ja, kenns nicht.


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

Under Construction 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LAWL


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> g



OMG EIN KLEINES G!!!!!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (22. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> OMG EIN KLEINES G!!!!!!!



blub!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. März 2010)

Spam!


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Spam!



Pass auf! Auch für Spam im Nachtschwärmer kann man bestraft werden.


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

_Gerade etwas auf WoH geguckt dan uber das hier geflogen

Bin total begeistert von den Bildern!
Und wann kommen neue Bilder dazu?
Finde das erste Bild am besten!
Finde aber alle anderen auch gut^^.
Entweder ich bin zu blöd, solche Bilder eigenständig zu finden, oder ich bin einfach zu blöd XD.
Doch wie gesagt, Super Arbeit^^. 

in einem von Noxiels Threads xD 
_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gerade etwas auf WoH geguckt dan uber das hier geflogen
> 
> Bin total begeistert von den Bildern!
> Und wann kommen neue Bilder dazu?
> ...



XD.
Wer das war? :O


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. März 2010)

Wtf hier bekommt man ja für alles eine auf die Fresse.

Mhh, erinnert mich schon wieder an Gothic... ich zocke zu viel O,o


----------



## seanbuddha (22. März 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Du wirst schon sehn, irgendwann kommen durch ein Bug, alle WoW-Charaktere nach Hdro und Mittelerde wird brennen und brennen !!! MUHAHAHAHA




Made my Day!


* 329 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 88 Mitglieder, 241 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder *

Raicul,
luckysj,
seanbuddha,
Feindflieger,
WeRkO,
Extremdead,
KILLERxx0,
priatos,
xmarkox,
phix92,
Bordin,
Shany_91,
Crime80,
TraX84Lux,
Physios,
Sereniti89,
s0re,
Tharog Muhkuh,
Isilrond,
TankerOne,
sunrise82,
Derrin,
Bravus,
TR4CO,
coolden,
Drauflos,
manaman122,
Hcoutdab,
Myrical,
n.bek.,
$$Smokie$$,
Nuha,
hassmaske,
Berglurch,
Gondarr,
Soramac,
MasterFox,
Sirsammyb,
buuge,
Olech,
Knevil,
Linorate,
Andurio,
Vrocas,
My_name_is_MR_wow,
Hopi,
xerkxes,
Menschfeind,
Roxas_100,
thekillerz,
Odorias,
Sinthorys,
Floing1,
Lord_Kroak,
Elbrujo1970,
Nighthawk2001,
cocrat,
Janaki,
Petersburg,
Waldgeflüster,
Gimmead,
Efmorjz,
Riverone,
ollye,
Nephaston,
Wowler12345,
Mage_Mâline,
Lunammar,
K1R8Y,
NurNeEule,
Tox_n,
Fámeless,
Mindadar,
mad_chaos,
jonas147,
Kramak,
Astherian,
TheoT,
zarix,
wilderAndrist,
Salaçar,
holydiver666,
Skyler93,
Hishabye,
Jay316,
melron,
evilsweety,
M4rs
omg


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> XD.
> Wer das war? :O



_Frage Noxiel benutzt den gleichen namen wie auf Buffed der das geschrieben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Wtf hier bekommt man ja für alles eine auf die Fresse.
> 
> Mhh, erinnert mich schon wieder an Gothic... ich zocke zu viel O,o



Ich wollte dir nuf helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. März 2010)

Ich marschiere mal kurz von der Tastatur weg für 'ihr wisst schon was'


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich marschiere mal kurz von der Tastatur weg für 'ihr wisst schon was'



Hmm ja wir wissen für was. Perversling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. März 2010)

jo, danke.

"Und was ist, wenn ich das nicht tue?"

"Dann hau ich dir volle Pfund aufs Maul!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L2dpAvn6Y8


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

_Noxiel ??

Mit wie viel Beitragen kanne man sich renamen lassen ??_


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Noxiel ??
> 
> Mit wie viel Beitragen kanne man sich renamen lassen ??_



Vergiss nicht, dass spammen, schlecht ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm ja wir wissen für was. Perversling
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das meint i nit nur wenn ich Rauchen sag meinen einige ich würd das für cool halten...und das will ich halt verhindern ^_^ Wd


----------



## Noxiel (22. März 2010)

Wo meinst du? Du bist in den letzten 15min so zwischen den Foren gesprungen...


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht, dass spammen, schlecht ist.



_Ich spame nicht ich bereichere die welt um ein parr mehr oder weniger nutzliche beitrage ^^
@Noxiel me ??
_


----------



## Lillyan (22. März 2010)

Die Anzahl der Beiträge ist egal, der grund ist wichtig.... falls du vom Forum redest :>


----------



## seanbuddha (22. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Beiträge ist egal, der grund ist wichtig.... falls du vom Forum redest :>



Hi Lilly!


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Beiträge ist egal, der grund ist wichtig.... falls du vom Forum redest :>



_meine eigentlich ein anderes forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber trotzdem danke ^^

p.s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe Firefox^^_


----------



## Dropz (22. März 2010)

ie ist auch doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (22. März 2010)

Hat Firefox auch transparente Skins? 

Jay or Nay?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ie ist auch doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Internet Explorer ist zudem unübersichtlich und unsicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Noxiel schrieb:


> Hat Firefox auch transparente Skins?
> 
> Jay or Nay?
> 
> ...




GIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hat Firefox auch transparente Skins?
> 
> Jay or Nay?
> 
> ...



_Nein aber dafur schaut er besser aus seit man seine eigenen skins machen kanne ^^_


----------



## Noxiel (22. März 2010)

Alles Funktionen die Opera schon seit Jaaaahrtausenden hat. Egal, ich bin jetzt erstmal Heia machen. Wird Zeit, es ist schon spät und vor Zwölf wollte ich eigentlich schon seelig träumen.


----------



## Dropz (22. März 2010)

nachtiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Alles Funktionen die Opera schon seit Jaaaahrtausenden hat. Egal, ich bin jetzt erstmal Heia machen. Wird Zeit, es ist schon spät und vor Zwölf wollte ich eigentlich schon seelig träumen.



_schlaf gut Noxiel und lass dich nich von nervigen usern stohren ^^_


----------



## seanbuddha (22. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Alles Funktionen die Opera schon seit Jaaaahrtausenden hat. Egal, ich bin jetzt erstmal Heia machen. Wird Zeit, es ist schon spät und vor Zwölf wollte ich eigentlich schon seelig träumen.



Nachti mein Schatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Träum süss. (Endlich trau ich mich mal soetwas zu einem Moderator zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

_Ich glaub ich schraub noch n bissel an meinem Desktop rum _


----------



## seanbuddha (22. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich glaub ich schraub noch n bissel an meinem Desktop rum _



Dito *Werkzeugkoffer hol*


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

Hintergrund massig kanne ich mich iwie nicht entscheiden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (22. März 2010)

ich kann an meinem desk gerade mal den hintergrund ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

_Tune Up Utilies soll helfen :/_


----------



## mastergamer (22. März 2010)

Nimm das erste Bild mein lieber Rexo. Hat mehr Style und so. : )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (22. März 2010)

das hatte ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. März 2010)

So ich geh mal schlafen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Rexo (22. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=arKxqZi7h9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=guYDdYJ8HYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_Family Guy is so derbe _


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. März 2010)

Warnung!
Die Polizei warnt alle MÄNNLICHEN Diskobesucher,Clubber,Partygeher vorsichtiger zu sein,wenn ihnen ein Mädchen ein Getränk anbietet!! Es wurde eine Droge namens "BIER" entdeckt!! "BIER"kommt meist in flüssiger Form zur Anwendung.Diese Droge wird von sexgierigen jungen nymphomanisch 
veranlagten Frauen verwendet, um ihre ahnungslosen Opfer willig zu machen und Sex mit ihnen zu haben!!! Die schockierende Statistik zeigt, dass BIER nahezu überall 
erhältlich ist! Alles was diese schamlosen jungen geilen Dinger tun müssen, ist ihren Opfern neun oder zehn Gläser Bier einzuflößen und sie zu fragen, ob sie mit ihnen mit nach Hause kommen. Ahnungslos folgen ihnen die armen männlichen Geschöpfe, ohne zu wissen, dass sie schon bald für wilde Sexorgien missbraucht werden, um die Triebe dieser sexhungrigen hinterhältigen Frauen zu befriedigen... Männer sind dieser Droge hilflos ausgesetzt und dagegen machtlos!

Muhahaha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (22. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Männer sind dieser Droge hilflos ausgesetzt und dagegen machtlos!



ICH NICHT!!!
sXe!!!!
Und ja, ich hab Eier. 
Ich penn!!!


----------



## Dropz (23. März 2010)

was macht ihr gerade so?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. März 2010)

Naja ich bin pennen gn8 ihr schwarmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum Abschied das hier





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIO1m0bFwgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uCfyY2aB68g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OcLULyW1O0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. März 2010)

Och so schlimm ist das gar nicht Alko, Biersexualtiät ist war verdammt schönes. :>

E: Och jetzt sind alle weg, dann geh ich halt auch pennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (23. März 2010)

wer ist noch wach?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. März 2010)

ich bin noch wach^^


----------



## Dropz (23. März 2010)

na endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur fehlt nurnoch buddha und wir haben die alte runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> na endlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jup^^


aba ich glaube der is pennen^^


----------



## Dropz (23. März 2010)

jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider...


----------



## Dini (23. März 2010)

huhu´s!
Anscheinend bin ich die Erste =)


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2010)

Bum. Nachtschwärmer offen


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> huhu´s!
> Anscheinend bin ich die Erste =)



Hallo Dini,
dafür bekommst du nun einen Cookie! Überreicht von ähem hmmm Manoroth!


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen


----------



## Dini (23. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> gz dini
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dangö^^



Razyl schrieb:


> Hallo Dini,
> dafür bekommst du nun einen Cookie! Überreicht von ähem hmmm Manoroth!


Ach, der mit der sympathischen Signatur? Ja, ist mir gleich ins Auge gesprungen *schmunzel*



Tokkrash schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen


nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. März 2010)

Sie ist eine Hexe! Verbrennt sie! *hust*


----------



## Dini (23. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Dein Paddel ersetzt durch nen Kochlöffel? :0


Wenn nix anderes da wär!?



Selor schrieb:


> Sie ist eine Hexe! Verbrennt sie! *hust*


Selor... Hexen sind die mit den Besen *empört den Kopf schüttelt und seufzt*


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Wenn nix anderes da wär!?
> 
> 
> Selor... Hexen sind die mit den Besen *empört den Kopf schüttelt und seufzt*



Besen... Paddel... Kochlöffel... ist doch vollkommen Quark egal!
Man muss eben mit der Zeit gehen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. März 2010)

Auf ner Peitsche kann man definitiv nicht reiten...


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Ach, der mit der sympathischen Signatur? Ja, ist mir gleich ins Auge gesprungen *schmunzel*



Och, er ist auch so ganz symphatisch. Zumindest versteht er Spaß :>


----------



## dragon1 (23. März 2010)

abeeeend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. März 2010)

Hello again...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8rRgfq5X7DY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (23. März 2010)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)


----------



## dragon1 (23. März 2010)

bin ich der einzige, dem dinis sig angst macht? Die Blickt so, als wuerde sie sagen "Iss! ISS ISS DIE SUPPE" und dabei denken "Hehe Rattengift ftw"


----------



## Petersburg (23. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige, dem dinis sig angst macht? Die Blickt so, als wuerde sie sagen "Iss! ISS ISS DIE SUPPE" und dabei denken "Hehe Rattengift ftw"



bin ich der einzige der findet das dinis lächeln extrem falsch aussieht? whaaaaaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. März 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der findet das dinis lächeln extrem falsch aussieht? whaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es sieht...todbringend aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige, dem dinis sig angst macht? Die Blickt so, als wuerde sie sagen "Iss! ISS ISS DIE SUPPE" und dabei denken "Hehe Rattengift ftw"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wie ich an deinem Post ablesen kann, kennste dich mit Drogen aus.


----------



## dragon1 (23. März 2010)

>.< Seit wann zaehlt "Angeborene Fantasie" und "Viel Natuerliches Vorstellungsvermoegen" zu negativen Effekten?


----------



## Manoroth (23. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hallo Dini,
> dafür bekommst du nun einen Cookie! Überreicht von ähem hmmm Manoroth!



wtf? wiso ich? 

ok ich überreich n cookie aba du sponserst ihn

ich geb keinen von meinen her!


----------



## dragon1 (23. März 2010)

da eh nichts los ist, geh ich eben *hmpf*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. März 2010)

*So, können wir ja endlich dragons Geb. Party planen*


----------



## mookuh (23. März 2010)

abend


----------



## dragon1 (23. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *So, können wir ja endlich dragons Geb. Party planen*



pah selbst wenn ihr alle zusammenarbeitet, euch den weg nach wien antut und euch seeeehr anstrengt, schafft ihr es nicht mir den spass zu verderben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> pah selbst wenn ihr alle zusammenarbeitet, euch den weg nach wien antut und euch seeeehr anstrengt, schafft ihr es nicht mir den spass zu verderben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War das eine Herausforderung?

I could do it blindfolded and singlehanded!


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wtf? wiso ich?
> 
> ok ich überreich n cookie aba du sponserst ihn
> 
> ich geb keinen von meinen her!



Nein, Sponsor ist Selor. Ich bin nur der Manager von nebenan oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, Sponsor ist Selor. Ich bin nur der Manager von nebenan oO



Warum ich?


----------



## mookuh (23. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> pah selbst wenn ihr alle zusammenarbeitet, euch den weg nach wien antut und euch seeeehr anstrengt, schafft ihr es nicht mir den spass zu verderben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was ist wenn wir deine freundin entführen?


----------



## Manoroth (23. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, Sponsor ist Selor. Ich bin nur der Manager von nebenan oO



ok auch guet^^

es gibt 2 sachen die ich net wildfremden gebe: alk und cookies^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> was ist wenn wir deine freundin entführen?



Mhmm... ich brauch noch Testsubjekte für einige... eh Tests...


----------



## mookuh (23. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mhmm... ich brauch noch Testsubjekte für einige... eh Tests...



schnapp sie dir tiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum ich?



Weil du mir als erstes eingefallen bist oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. März 2010)

Woho, Razyl redet nur noch mit den elitären und ignod die anderen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> schnapp sie dir tiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tiger? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Weil du mir als erstes eingefallen bist oO



Ich glaube wir müssen da was ändern...


----------



## Manoroth (23. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend



guten abend moo^^


nette sig^^


----------



## dragon1 (23. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> was ist wenn wir deine freundin entführen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier, liebe Kuh.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. März 2010)

Na danke, jetzt habe ich Hunger du Sack!


----------



## Edou (23. März 2010)

Nabnd


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Das hier, liebe Kuh.



OMG, DAS IST JA DURCH?!
WER TUT SOWAS?!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DAS MUSS MEDIUM SEIN...


----------



## mookuh (23. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin schon geschlachtet das hat Kronas mal für dich übernommen

Du willst doch nicht wirklich ne tote Kuh essen


----------



## dragon1 (23. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Na danke, jetzt habe ich Hunger du Sack!



Das war der 2te Teil Meines Rachplans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Na danke, jetzt habe ich Hunger du Sack!



mir gehts genau gleich^^

das war unfair dragon1-.-


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Woho, Razyl redet nur noch mit den elitären und ignod die anderen!


*kopf--------->tisch*



Selor schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir müssen da was ändern...



Wieso? :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Das war der 2te Teil Meines Rachplans
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir löschen deine Lieder auf dem PC und MP3 Player!


----------



## dragon1 (23. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ich bin schon geschlachtet das hat Kronas mal für dich übernommen
> 
> Du willst doch nicht wirklich ne tote Kuh essen


Du bist schon tot?

Dann  geb ich dich an Lachmann Weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der wird schon irgendetwas mit dir anstellen...


----------



## Manoroth (23. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> OMG, DAS IST JA DURCH?!
> WER TUT SOWAS?!
> 
> 
> ...



ne blutig^^

geht nix über n schön saftendes, blutiges steak *sabber*


----------



## dragon1 (23. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wir löschen deine Lieder auf dem PC und MP3 Player!



Gnade *winsel*


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> *kopf--------->tisch*
> 
> 
> 
> Wieso? :O



"LOS! Wer hat die Bombe gelegt", "Eh? Ehm... SELOR!"

Schlecht!


----------



## Edou (23. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mir gehts genau gleich^^
> 
> das war unfair dragon1-.-



*Hamburger mampf*
Also ich hab kein hunger drauf


----------



## dragon1 (23. März 2010)

gogo nur noch 50 seiten bis 6666


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> "LOS! Wer hat die Bombe gelegt", "Eh? Ehm... SELOR!"
> 
> Schlecht!



Wir sind hier doch net in Counter-Strike :O
Und dann würde mir nicht als erstes Selor einfallen, sondern Manoroth


----------



## mookuh (23. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Du bist schon tot?
> 
> Dann geb ich dich an Lachmann Weiter
> 
> ...



Ja ich geh mit Lachmann auf Metal Festivals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. März 2010)

Pff...wird man hier einfach ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ja ich geh mit Lachmann auf Metal Festivals
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nope. 
Lachmann+Tote Kuh = VIELE GRAUSAME SCHRECKLICHE NICHT JUGENDFREIE SACHEN!


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Nope.
> Lachmann+Tote Kuh = VIELE GRAUSAME SCHRECKLICHE NICHT JUGENDFREIE SACHEN!



Laber mal nicht so einen scheiß daher -.-
Lachi ist kein Nekrosodomiefreak


----------



## Manoroth (23. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir sind hier doch net in Counter-Strike :O
> Und dann würde mir nicht als erstes Selor einfallen, sondern Manoroth



jaja... kaum geht was in die luft bin ich wider der dumme-.-


----------



## dragon1 (23. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Laber mal nicht so einen scheiß daher -.-
> Lachi ist kein Nekrosodomiefreak


Ich weiss. Aber irgendwie muss ich der dohfen kuh doch angst einjagen.
Ich mein der Wolf ist auch nicht die Ausgeburt des Boesen, aber in Maerchen wird er als Boesewicht verwendet um Kindern angst einzujagen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Pff...wird man hier einfach ignoriert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG, DU BIST TOT UND NUR ICH KANN DICH SEHEN!!!!!


----------



## Edou (23. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich weiss. Aber irgendwie muss ich der dohfen kuh doch angst einjagen



Ich werd hier ignoriert? dann spamm ich eben gequirlte scheiße.

dädäädädädä ololololololol


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jaja... kaum geht was in die luft bin ich wider der dumme-.-


Ähem Ja. Du bist halt die passende Person dafür :>



dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich weiss. Aber irgendwie muss ich der dohfen kuh doch angst einjagen.
> Ich mein der Wolf ist auch nicht die Ausgeburt des Boesen, aber in Maerchen wird er als Boesewicht verwendet um Kindern angst einzujagen



Moo weiß, dass Lachi kein Sodomie-Freak ist -.-


----------



## Edou (23. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem Ja. Du bist halt die passende Person dafür :>
> 
> 
> 
> Moo weiß, dass Lachi kein Sodomie-Freak ist -.-



Woher weißt du was ein anderer weiß? :O


----------



## dragon1 (23. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem Ja. Du bist halt die passende Person dafür :>
> 
> 
> 
> Moo weiß, dass Lachi kein Sodomie-Freak ist -.-


Und was soll ich dann sonst fuer schauergeschichten erfinden )=


----------



## mookuh (23. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich weiss. Aber irgendwie muss ich der dohfen kuh doch angst einjagen.
> Ich mein der Wolf ist auch nicht die Ausgeburt des Boesen, aber in Maerchen wird er als Boesewicht verwendet um Kindern angst einzujagen



ich hab keine angst vor lachmann
lachmann != böse

lachmann == cool


----------



## mookuh (23. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Woher weißt du was ein anderer weiß? :O



Telepathie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich hab keine angst vor lachmann
> lachmann != böse
> lachmann == cool



Grml ich bin mir sicher ihm haette die rolle als ultimatives böse gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Woher weißt du was ein anderer weiß? :O


Weil Moo zufälligerweise auch ab und zu den ICQ-Chat beiwohnt... 



mookuh schrieb:


> ich hab keine angst vor lachmann
> lachmann != böse
> 
> lachmann == cool



/sign


----------



## Edou (23. März 2010)

@Alkopop _"Du bist der nächste...DU BIST DER NÄCHSTE!!"_
_
_
_
_


----------



## H2OTest (23. März 2010)

Irgendwie ist hier eine große Menge böser Energie oO


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gIuotFZnBtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (23. März 2010)

@ razyl geil richtig geil !


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> @ razyl geil richtig geil !



Und richtig traurig :<


----------



## H2OTest (23. März 2010)

Wobei ich 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KsKUjHvSFMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


trauriger finde


----------



## H2OTest (23. März 2010)

so gn8 bin scrubs gucken


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2010)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/996842/Geschichtsunterricht-2010?setTime=1#/beitrag/video/996842/Geschichtsunterricht-2010
Sehr schöner Beitrag und mal wieder von 3Sat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und richtig traurig :<



Fliegt hier irgendwo auf der Festplatte noch rum...


----------



## Dropz (23. März 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wobei ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das richtige lied kommt doch nach dem tod des hokage oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. März 2010)

Mir ist langweilig -.-


----------



## mookuh (23. März 2010)

gn8 ich bin mal off


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

schau dir Scrubs an wie wir auch, ich sehe es nebenbei ^^


----------



## DefenderX (23. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Gut oder? Höhöhö
> 
> 
> @Rexo
> Hmm, ich bin sicher wenn ich mir die Neuanmeldungen im Fusselbrett mal anschaue und mit deinem auf Buffed vergleiche, dass man da den Kreis enger schließen könnte. Ja gell.



Hoi ich wars bei dem Board... Als ich dort einen Noxiel sah dachte ich das ich gleich mal nachfragen sollte ob es denn möglich ist... anscheinend wissen einige schon darüber bescheid nur mir war es neu . Aber bei euch Moderatoren muss man ja auf alles gefasst sein...

Einst hatte ich mal nen Artikel oder Forenbeitrag (weiss es net mehr ganz genau deswegen oder) eines gewissen ZAM kopiert und in einem Forum eines mmo-Anbieters gepostet und es dauerte nicht sehr lang hatte ich dort eine PM in dem er mich wissen lies das ich es gemacht hatte und so ist lange her das.

Da kann man mit recht sagen Buffed ist immer und überall *verfolgungswahnkriege* .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke es lässt sich für euch Mods sowiso leicht ersehen wer von wo postet oder ? Daher nix mit Doppelaccount oder so und ich bin auch etwas länger dabei als er hier bei Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Naho (23. März 2010)

s neue Opera sieht jo moi voi suppa aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

Welches Opera ist das?


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. März 2010)

So genug meinen Bruder geärgert...

Hab ich schonmal erwähnt das ich es liebe anderen Leuten die Stimmung zu versauen?


----------



## Lillyan (23. März 2010)

Hitten wir niiiiiie vermutet.

Nabend


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hitten wir niiiiiie vermutet.
> 
> Nabend



Bin ich wirklich soooo schlimm? ^^


----------



## mastergamer (24. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Bin ich wirklich soooo schlimm? ^^



Ja, bist du.


----------



## Rexo (24. März 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2010)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FFtw7qW7Vcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



FAAAAALCCOOOOON PUUUUUUUUUUUUUNCH!


----------



## Noxiel (24. März 2010)

Knoblauch, Knoblauch....


Edit:
Davon gabs eine Serie?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2010)

Abend. 
Tokkrash, das verdammte Bild habe ich drin seit ich bei Buffed registriert bin.
Nimm bitte ein anderes, ja? Sonst verwechsel ich das immer wenn ich nach 
einem alten Post von mir suche -.-

&#8364;dit: Mir fällt auf dass mein Bild bei mir nu weg ist. Wieso das?


----------



## Noxiel (24. März 2010)

Ich hab's *nicht* entfernt


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2010)

heyy


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Ja ja, das würd ich jetzt auch behaupten, ihr Mods macht doch eh alle war ihr wollt...und so...


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Knoblauch, Knoblauch....
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...




Offensichtlich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



F-Zero Falcon Densetsu


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2010)

Ich weiß noch wie ich Trottel eine Stunde gebraucht habe um das Bild auf die Maximalgröße zu schnippeln. Damals
war sogar paint noch komplex für mich O.o


----------



## Tokkrash (24. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Abend.
> Tokkrash, das verdammte Bild habe ich drin seit ich bei Buffed registriert bin.
> Nimm bitte ein anderes, ja? Sonst verwechsel ich das immer wenn ich nach
> einem alten Post von mir suche -.-
> ...



welches den Drachen? wieso sollte ich ich habe nachgesehn und keiner hatte ihn hier von daher

achja btw Nabend ^^


----------



## Rexo (24. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Knoblauch, Knoblauch....
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Wie es ausschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kY7xg92aNrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

blub! Ich bin auch mal wieder da ^_^


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na endlich


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2010)

Verdammt, ich hab das Bild nimmer auf dem Rechner. und Google spuckt es nimmer aus!
Ruhig Blut, Richard. DA ist ja noch da...

Ich werde meinen Avatar wiederhaben, und wenn es das Letzte ist was ich tue!

*Schelmish auf Dauerschleife stell*


----------



## Rexo (24. März 2010)

_Weird a4ever <3





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=EGdrMOttV_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Ultimative Weihnachts Song_


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> na endlich



hast mich vermisst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2010)

ja <3


----------



## dragon1 (24. März 2010)

Abeeeend 

und besonderer gruss an Richard, btw, wie findest du den neuen teil von "Auf Ewig"?


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ja <3



danke mein schatz ^^ musste weg für 8 stunden...was tut man nit alles für mädels die einen Lieb haben >.>


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Ih noch so ein Verblendeter!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2010)

Was? Ewig? Mein Avatar ist weg! Wie kann IRGENDETWAS anderes jetzt von Belang sein?

DA ist auch keine Hilfe! 

Ok, was kann ich tun! Genau! *In my Dreams anmach*

...das beruhigt immer...


----------



## Rexo (24. März 2010)

_LVINING WHITE A HERNIA**sing**_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HjM8Qn5XmAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 buddah machste heute durch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Weird a4ever <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 jetzt hab ich nen ohrwurm...


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> buddah machste heute durch?
> ...



yoah vielleicht ^^ wenn du es tust ?


ach fuck sry doppelpost


----------



## Rexo (24. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich nen ohrwurm...


_
**diabolisch lacht**

Das is ja auch der sin von Weird al´s songs_


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2010)

auf jeden <3


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2010)

ich geb´s auf. Auf dem Rechner habe ich einen haufen derartiger Bilder, aber NICHT DAS.
Wird auf dem alten Rechner sein. Mal sehen was ich als Ersatz reinmache...


----------



## Rexo (24. März 2010)

mm...welches is Besser





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CBbDcyqnqHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rwh1MWg1LLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> **diabolisch lacht**
> 
> Das is ja auch der sin von Weird al´s songs_







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tf-fG150yM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 mein favorit


----------



## Noxiel (24. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qmGVYki-oyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Weird


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Frau von ihm mag ich iwie nit...


----------



## Rexo (24. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



_Das is eines von weird´s besten songs find ich 
Seine Polkas sind aber auch unglaublich was man alles mit einem Akordion machen kanne _





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JCAt9WcCFbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xY-oili63QQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OfLX7zE6jxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Närrische Stallburschen... halten sie ihre Zunge im Zaume oder Donnerwetter noch eins, hagelt es kräftig!


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Bin ich wirklich soooo schlimm? ^^



Ja, definitiv.


----------



## Rexo (24. März 2010)

_o..mein..gott der geht so auf die Buhne_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, definitiv.



Ein schöneres Kompliment hättest du mir niemals machen können!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Der Typ ist geil, ich will auch solche Klamotten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ein schöneres Kompliment hättest du mir niemals machen können!



Für dich doch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Der Typ ist geil, ich will auch solche Klamotten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Der is echt schon richtig gut aber sein bestes outfit is sein Fat Suit_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Huhu Leki!!!. *rumhüpf*


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Der Typ ist geil, ich will auch solche Klamotten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lass sie dir schneidern


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Huhu Leki!!!. *rumhüpf*



*beim hüpfen die Beine abschneid*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Hab ich kein Geld für. :'(


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2010)

das Beste von ihm ist und bleibt "Eat it", Micheal Jackson Cover 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hab ich kein Geld für. :'(



Dann geh raus und arbeite fauler Sack


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Ich arbeite doch schon, viel mehr als ich eigentlich müsste und dürfte....


----------



## Rexo (24. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> das Beste von ihm ist und bleibt "Eat it", Micheal Jackson Cover
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Fat is aber auch richtig gut mit dme Fat suit_


----------



## Tokkrash (24. März 2010)

9 zeilen weiter unten schreiben? macht ihr das mit absicht? ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Da hängen YT-Vids dazwischen die du mit deinem PC wohl nicht siehst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich glaube, ich stinke. Mich umkreisen gerade 3 fette Fliegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich arbeite doch schon, viel mehr als ich eigentlich müsste und dürfte....



Ouh....na dann versuchs bei Amazon


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qp2sy3FICU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zum runterkommen xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Wie jetzt? Wieso clean? Was nimmste nicht mehr? Hasch?


----------



## Rexo (24. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Da hängen YT-Vids dazwischen die du mit deinem PC wohl nicht siehst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Humpel ?? kennst das schon





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=cWsuzRmqDuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer auser mit noch Dreckiger Hobbit zu Isengard versyteht bitte sagen _


----------



## Tokkrash (24. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Da hängen YT-Vids dazwischen die du mit deinem PC wohl nicht siehst.


Woran kann das liegen? normaler weisse sehe ich die...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

evlt kein Flash installiert?

Also ich versteh They taking the Hobbits to Isengrad...


----------



## dragon1 (24. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Humpel ?? kennst das schon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theyre taking the hobbits to ISengard to isengard!
*sing*


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Humpel ?? kennst das schon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich versteh They are takin' the Hobbits to Isengard


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Fang zum saufen an, das kommt dich billiger und macht dich genauso blöd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> Woran kann das liegen? normaler weisse sehe ich die...



Bist nicht cool genug!


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Fang zum saufen an, das kommt dich billiger und macht dich genauso blöd.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir haben hier schon das perfekte Beispiel *Zeigt auf Humpelpumpel*. Also was hindert dich noch Lekraan?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Danke Razyl, ich fass das mal als Kompliment auf. :-*


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Bin mal kurz afk essen kochen ^_^


----------



## Rexo (24. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> evlt kein Flash installiert?
> 
> Also ich versteh They taking the Hobbits to Isengrad...


_
Naja..ich eventuel einer de4r songs vo man was anderes raushohren kanne wie z.b der hier




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=cjr0bIsxLtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=FAGygIwNqQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



bei 0:14 genau hin hohren bei nummer 2_


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Danke Razyl, ich fass das mal als Kompliment auf. :-*



Und ich sehe das als sexuelle Annäherung. Ich glaube das kann man reporten :O


----------



## Skatero (24. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir haben hier schon das perfekte Beispiel *Zeigt auf Humpelpumpel*. Also was hindert dich noch Lekraan?



Leekran ist schon so blöd, da hilft auch Alkohol nichts mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. März 2010)

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=-WuYCB-Xv38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was fur Dragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich sehe das als sexuelle Annäherung. Ich glaube das kann man reporten :O


Oh ja mach mal, ich bin glaub ich noch nie reportet worden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2010)

Hey Dragon1, habe mich erneut in deinem Thread verewigt. Hoffe dass
Erikk keine Brandflecken auf dem Papier hinterlassen hat. Das Feuer ist
nun mal sein Ding. 

Ich verstehe auch nur "They are taking the Hobbits to Eisengard"

nix mit Dreckig


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

Hat dieser Mist mit den Browser-Tamagotchis immer noch nicht aufgehört? Oo


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2010)

Hey, das ist mein erster Drache!! Wenn schon keinen als Avatar dann wenigstens in der Signatur!

Klickt ihr mal lieb mit?^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Nein....
E: Hör doch mal zum drängeln auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Hey, das ist mein erster Drache!! Wenn schon keinen als Avatar dann wenigstens in der Signatur!
> 
> Klickt ihr mal lieb mit?^^



Nö, ich habe aber dein Signaturbildchen erstmal gesperrt :>


----------



## H2OTest (24. März 2010)

was haltet ihr von mortal online?


----------



## Skatero (24. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Hey, das ist mein erster Drache!! Wenn schon keinen als Avatar dann wenigstens in der Signatur!
> 
> Klickt ihr mal lieb mit?^^



Wer bist du überhaupt? :S


----------



## Rexo (24. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat dieser Mist mit den Browser-Tamagotchis immer noch nicht aufgehört? Oo



_Wie es ausschaut sollen wir ne Petition machen ?? stopt die online tagamgotchis_


----------



## dragon1 (24. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wer bist du überhaupt? :S



Shadoweye, geschichtenschreiber und unentschlossener "Ich beginne alles und mache dann nicht weiter, sondern fang was neues an" Typ xP


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Shadoweye, geschichtenschreiber und unentschlossener "Ich beginne alles und mache dann nicht weiter, sondern fang was neues an" Typ xP



Also jemand, den man jetzt nicht unbedingt kennen muss.


----------



## dragon1 (24. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kenn ich, mag ich, poste ich selber weiter xD


----------



## dragon1 (24. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also jemand, den man jetzt nicht unbedingt kennen muss.



Wenn man nicht im Rollenspielforum unterwegs ist, ja.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2010)

Genau der! Ausserdem kennt keiner die Warcraft-Lore (ja, es gibt eine, verdammt noch mal) so gut wie ich.
Mhh, habe mich dabei schon länger nicht mehr damit beschäftigt.

Natürlich müsst ihr mich nicht kennen. Aber es wäre von Vorteil, wenn ich die Weltherrschaft erlange!


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht im Rollenspielforum unterwegs ist, ja.



Da bin ich nie, da es mir da eindeutig zu langweilig ist :>


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Genau der! Ausserdem kennt keiner die Warcraft-Lore (ja, es gibt eine, verdammt nich mal) so gut wie ich.
> Mhh, habe mich dabei schon länger nichtmehr damit beschäftigt.



Chris Metzen pwns you.


----------



## Edou (24. März 2010)

h....h.....hallo


----------



## Rexo (24. März 2010)

_Hier ma n Parr Meisterwerke von Tobuscus 
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=odBDAcOEKuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P20v3oJGK1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0kLbpsB6xpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (24. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Chris Metzen pwns you.



glaub nicht...Chris Metzen schafft es immer wieder seine eigene Geschichte durcheinanderzubringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hi Edou, du stotterst ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2010)

Der Junge hat bei mir gelernt!^^ Nein im Ernst, Metzten tut mir Leid. Wie er sich immer
neue Ausreden dafür einfallen lassen muss, warum eine Persönlichkeit von 25 leuchtenden
Spackos umgehauen wird...


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Hey, das ist mein erster Drache!! Wenn schon keinen als Avatar dann wenigstens in der Signatur!
> 
> Klickt ihr mal lieb mit?^^



Okay...*klick*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DcEIeUWBMcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




WRAAAAAAAAAAAGH SUPERNOVA!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2010)

Wobei ich Chris Metzten eigentlich mag. Er hat es geschafft einen HdR-Klon zu erschaffen, der bunter ist (Vorteil) und
vor allem lebendiger (ganz großer Vorteil! Beim nächsten schlecht gelaunten Elben springe ich von einer Brücke!).

Steinigt mich dafür!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Vllt macht es ihn extrem fertig das ich dir zu Bier geraten habe. :>


----------



## Edou (24. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hat man dir die Hoden zermalmt?



Nö...aber dir geld geklaut...*omg sorry* Du bist nicht clean.....sagt jeff auch immer...aber...egal


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> glaub nicht...Chris Metzen schafft es immer wieder seine eigene Geschichte durcheinanderzubringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und deshalb kennt er sich weniger aus? Tolle Ansicht!
Es ist die Geschichte von Blizzard Entertaiment und die dürfen damit machen was sie wollen. Sie könnten auch beim nächsten Addon einbauen, dass Thrall öffentlich hingerichtet wird, weil er Deathwing ist...


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Wobei ich Chris Metzten eigentlich mag. Er hat es geschafft einen HdR-Klon zu erschaffen, der bunter ist (Vorteil) und
> vor allem lebendiger (ganz großer Vorteil! Beim nächsten schlecht gelaunten Elben springe ich von einer Brücke!).
> 
> Steinigt mich dafür!



Im Grunde haben er und Blizzard zum Großteil bei Warhammer abgeschaut :>


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Wobei ich Chris Metzten eigentlich mag. Er hat es geschafft einen HdR-Klon zu erschaffen, der bunter ist (Vorteil) und
> vor allem lebendiger (ganz großer Vorteil! Beim nächsten schlecht gelaunten Elben springe ich von einer Brücke!).
> 
> Steinigt mich dafür!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SohMW2aa9IQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 !!!


----------



## Edou (24. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



xDDD
@lekraan Ich sag nur das was du in Icq gesagt hast. - und es war nur spaß - naja drogen suchti...versteht kein spaß...naja in der regel zumindest nicht.


----------



## dragon1 (24. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und deshalb kennt er sich weniger aus? Tolle Ansicht!


Jep. Wenn er selber nicht den durchblick in seiner geschichte hat, und sie durcheinanderbringt, dann kennt er sich nicht aus, oder Oo?


----------



## Rexo (24. März 2010)

_Naja ich bin off gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## dragon1 (24. März 2010)

Selbst WENN jemand "Jehovas" sagt


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Jep. Wenn er selber nicht den durchblick in seiner geschichte hat, und sie durcheinanderbringt, dann kennt er sich nicht aus, oder Oo?



Er hat den durchblick. Nur muss er sich immer wieder überlegen, wie er für seine Arbeitgeber die Story wieder so umkrempelt, dass sie wenig sinnvoll ist. Das könnte mit der Zeit, und besonders seit dem Start von World of Warcraft, etwas kompliziert werden. Zudem das Warcraft-Universum schon etwas groß ist... 
Außerdem arbeitet Metzen noch an anderen Sachen. Da wird alles noch ein stück komplizierter.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2010)

Dann eben Warhammer. Wobei ich noch immer nicht raffe wozu man zu Äxten greift, wo man doch riesige Maschinengewehre und
Kriegs-Roboter hat. Das war mir doch zu viel von "Es ist Fantasy, das muss keinen Sinn machen". Wobei HdR da auch schlimm ist.
Siehe folgendes Video.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1yqVD0swvWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (24. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> 1) Ich verstehe Spaß ... in RL mach ich andauernd Spaß ... nur deine Späße sind etwas komisch
> 2) Ich bin nicht süchtig



1)Meine späße sind komisch,weil ich komisch bin,jeder der mich kennt kann dass bestätigen,naja ich denke aber auf die gute art komisch...zumindest....ach egal.
2.Dohoooch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Dann eben Warhammer. Wobei ich noch immer nicht raffe wozu man zu Äxten greift, wo man doch riesige Maschinengewehre und
> Kriegs-Roboter hat. Das war mir doch zu viel von "Es ist Fantasy, das muss keinen Sinn machen". Wobei HdR da auch schlimm ist.
> Mom, ich editier gleich ein Vid rein.



Nanana, nun musst du aber schon kräftig unterscheiden.
Es gibt zwei Warhammer-Universen. Einmal das "normale", was in einer art mittelalterlichen Fantasy-Welt sich abspielt und dann das andere, was sich rein zufälligerweise Warhammer 40.000 nennt. Dort gibt es Maschinengewehre und Kriegs-Roboter, allerdings gibt es dort auch stark technisch veränderte Äxte und Schwerter, ganz im Gegensatz zum normalen Warhammer...


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> 1)Meine späße sind komisch,weil ich komisch bin,jeder der mich kennt kann dass bestätigen,naja ich denke aber auf die gute art komisch...zumindest....ach egal.



Du bist manchmal komisch, wenn auch auf eine sehr komische Art.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nöhö, höchstens Tabak ...



Und wir wissen ja alle, dass Rauchen bzw. Tabak bzw. Nikotin auch eine Droge ist und da du süchtig nach Tabak bist... bam. Edou hatte ja doch Recht :>


----------



## Edou (24. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist manchmal komisch, wenn auch auf eine sehr komische Art.


hehe,aber ich versuch immer höflich zu sein =) - Und rede mit euch im ICQ Nett,ausser lachmann,naja aber bei dem isses eh nur spaß *gg




Lekraan schrieb:


> Nöhö, höchstens Tabak ...



siehste,also doch...ownd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2010)

Nun ja. das Mittelalterliche ist auch pervers.

Orks mit Schwertern gegen Menschen mit Hämmern? Hallo?

Nur ein Gnom mit dem Ashebringer der einen Tauren erschlägt, welcher
gerade den Peanut Butter Dance aufführt ist da noch verkehrter.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> hehe,aber ich versuch immer höflich zu sein =) - Und rede mit euch im ICQ Nett,ausser lachmann,naja aber bei dem isses eh nur spaß *gg



Ich weiß nicht ob das Reden ist, wenn du alle 5 Minuten den ICQ chat verlässt..


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Nun ja. das Mittelalterliche ist auch pervers.
> 
> Orks mit Schwertern gegen Menschen mit Hämmern? Hallo?
> 
> ...



*Wirft einen Blick auf Uther und Arthas in Warcraft 3*
Wie war das nochmal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. März 2010)

Moin!


----------



## Edou (24. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das Reden ist, wenn du alle 5 Minuten den ICQ chat verlässt..



Nur in letzter zeit,weil alle auf mir rumhacken. Ok nein aber,egal. Dann lad halt ein geh ch halt ausm beschäftig status 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lekraan schrieb:


> Ja is mir schon klar, aber mit Drogen meinte er etwas anderes



Erm nein,drogen allgemein,ob es alk,Tabak,oder Koks,lsd,speed usw is.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f5O5O9c6_e4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



intelligenter Hip Hop. Das ist auch völlig verkehrt, wie Golf sei Sport oder
moderne Kunst sei Kunst. Aber das gibt es wirklich!


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

blub ^^ was amcht ihr grad?


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> blub ^^ was amcht ihr grad?



Menschen quälen... und mit besonderer Liebe schöne Momente in dahinsiechende Tote verwandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Moin!



18:0!
STIIIIIIIRB....Hbk nimmt auszeit,und kehrt hoffentlich zurück,aber 18:0!


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Menschen quälen... und mit besonderer Liebe schöne Momente in dahinsiechende Tote verwandeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*will auch*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2010)

hehe^^ Paladine sind eine Ausnahme, nur sehr wenige Menschen in Warcraft tragen Hämmer.
Genauso wie man selten einen Orc mit Schwert antrifft. 

In einem Trailer von Warhammer war das aber so wie von mir beschrieben O.o

&#8364;dit: Menschen quälen? Bin dabei!

Nein im Ernst ich geh nun schlafen. Ihr könnt nun über mich herziehen während ich schlafe.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Nur in letzter zeit,weil alle auf mir rumhacken. Ok nein aber,egal. Dann lad halt ein geh ch halt ausm beschäftig status
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seit wann hacke ich auf dir rum? Du weißt schon, dass ich lediglich scherze, genauso wie mit Lachi?


----------



## Skatero (24. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Wirft einen Blick auf Uther und Arthas in Warcraft 3*
> Wie war das nochmal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er will doch nur Warhammer schlecht machen.



ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> intelligenter Hip Hop. Das ist auch völlig verkehrt, wie Golf sei Sport oder
> moderne Kunst sei Kunst. Aber das gibt es wirklich!



Hip Hop muss aber nicht intelligent sein, um gut zu sein.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> hehe^^ Paladine sind eine Ausnahme, nur sehr wenige Menschen in Warcraft tragen Hämmer.
> Genauso wie man selten einen Orc mit Schwert antrifft.
> 
> In einem Trailer von Warhammer war das aber so wie von mir beschrieben O.o



Und was ist daran so schlimm? Menschen sind grausam und mit einen Hammer kann man sehr grausam morden.


----------



## Edou (24. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seit wann hacke ich auf dir rum? Du weißt schon, dass ich lediglich scherze, genauso wie mit Lachi?



Einbildung,aber weil jeder angepisst is Oo


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Einbildung,aber weil jeder angepisst is Oo



Ich bin nicht angepisst. Das wäre mir auch viel zu eklig.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Nacht Leki. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Ohja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 SEHR GRAUSAM!


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

blub


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2010)

Hip Hop ist aber an sich nicht gut. Audio88 ist es ja auch nicht. Nur der Text ist toll.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GSoA5BVwWjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (24. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht angepisst. Das wäre mir auch viel zu eklig.



Ich lad lekraan und Khorhiil,du Haust ab,Lad ich dich ein (so wie du bei mir immer) "Da edou mich IMMER (war nur 1mal da) einladet muss ich meinen status ändern" war wohl doch zickig.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> *Hip Hop ist aber an sich nicht gut.* Audio88 ist es ja auch nicht. Nur der Text ist toll.



Stark subjektive Aussage, bitte nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich lad lekraan und Khorhiil,du Haust ab,Lad ich dich ein (so wie du bei mir immer) "Da edou mich IMMER (war nur 1mal da) einladet muss ich meinen status ändern" war wohl doch zickig.



Wenn ich abhaue, dann hat das einen gaaaaaaaaanz bestimmten Grund, aufgrund von 2 Usern, mit denen ich im ICQ nichts, aber auch gaaaaaar nichts zu tun haben will. Und das weißt du. Und da du mich dennoch wieder einlädst ändere ich einfach meinen Status.


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

hi ho! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> hi ho!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMT, die Frau mit den Kochlöffel :O


----------



## Edou (24. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn ich abhaue, dann hat das einen gaaaaaaaaanz bestimmten Grund, aufgrund von 2 Usern, mit denen ich im ICQ nichts, aber auch gaaaaaar nichts zu tun haben will. Und das weißt du. Und da du mich dennoch wieder einlädst ändere ich einfach meinen Status.


Jaja,egal.



Dini schrieb:


> hi ho!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Huhu^^


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> hi ho!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DINIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! *freu*


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2010)

möööööp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
energiedrink <3
css<3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LfamTmY5REw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


NO FAKE!


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2010)

geile sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

wo ist Dini? *heul*


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2010)

also im fred ist sie noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

hier isse^^
*paddel aka suppenkelle aka Laz0rgun mal beiseite leg*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

*Dini ein Bier anbiet*


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> hier isse^^
> *paddel aka suppenkelle aka Laz0rgun mal beiseite leg*



juhuuuuuuuuuuuu dini! Wie gehts dir?


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2010)

*dinis bier trink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

*noch ein Bier hinstell*


----------



## Skatero (24. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> *noch ein Bier hinstell*



*trink*


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

*Dropz auf die Pfoten hau und das Bier schnapp* 
dangö^^

Mir gehts prima und selbst?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Ihr seid doch doof. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> *Dropz auf die Pfoten hau und das Bier schnapp*
> dangö^^


SÄUFERIN


----------



## Edou (24. März 2010)

Bin off nacht ^.^


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

warum?^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. März 2010)

Bier wird aus Stierhoden gemacht...


----------



## Skatero (24. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bier wird aus Stierhoden gemacht...



Ja klar.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

ich bin ein bissl verzaubert und freue mich wieder auf nächtste Woche Mittwoch vier Stunden Zugfahren! Wieso sind Frauen bloss so anziehend? grml...


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> warum?^^



Was warum?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ich bin ein bissl verzaubert und freue mich wieder auf nächtste Woche Mittwoch vier Stunden Zugfahren! Wieso sind Frauen bloss so anziehend? grml...


Mein Tipp: Werd schwul, am Ende fängt sie doch irgendwann zum zicken an.


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ich bin ein bissl verzaubert und freue mich wieder auf nächtste Woche Mittwoch vier Stunden Zugfahren! Wieso sind Frauen bloss so anziehend? grml...


Verzaubert hört sich gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Was warum?


Warum wir doof sind *grins*


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ich bin ein bissl verzaubert und freue mich wieder auf nächtste Woche Mittwoch vier Stunden Zugfahren! Wieso sind Frauen bloss so anziehend? grml...



Entmagnetisiere Sie oder dich selbst.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Werd schwul, am Ende fängt sie doch irgendwann zum zicken an.



Du kennst sie nicht die Zickt nicht. Ach: Und schwule können auch Zicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Warum wir doof sind *grins*



Ich bin nicht doof, nur verwirrt.


----------



## Skatero (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Warum wir doof sind *grins*



Wahrscheinlich weil wir sein Bier wegtrinken.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Haste auch wieder recht. :<

Edit: Falsch, weil ihr Dinis Bier wegtrinkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Bin mal kurz 'ihr wisst schon was'


----------



## Skatero (24. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bin mal kurz 'ihr wisst schon was'



Du bist wirklich pervers. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Ferkel...


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bin mal kurz 'ihr wisst schon was'



auf toilette? w***sen?


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ach: Und schwule können auch Zicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


definitiv!^^


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du bist wirklich pervers.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Boah ich sag dir schon das 2te mal das ich das nicht so mein sondern anstatt Rauchen schreiben *grml* so jetzt aber afk >.>


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> definitiv!^^



Dini kennt sich aus yay \o/


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Ach, ich bleib einfach auf ewig Singel, such mir zwischen drin eine F***beziehnung und werd glücklick. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2010)

*wein*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Was gibts hier zum heulen?


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ach, ich bleib einfach auf ewig Singel, such mir zwischen drin eine F***beziehnung und werd glücklick.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder stirbst mit 32. Alles ist möglich


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Na, mit 50 spring ich eh von ner Brücke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Na, mit 50 spring ich eh von ner Brücke.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du nicht vorher stirbst, wie gesagt.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Stimmt, was aber wiederrum auch nicht schlimm wäre, aber lass wir das, sonst hetzt mir noch irgendwer einen Seelenklempner auf den Hals. :>


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2010)

bin ma gespannt wer um 4 noch da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Ich nicht!


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2010)

ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

1:0 für die Bayern und wer hats gemacht? Natürlich, einer der besten Außen/Flügel-Spieler der Welt! :O ARJEN ROBBEN!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Fußball stinkt. :O


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Fußball stinkt. :O



 Du stinkst auch, also gibt es keinen unterschied.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Stimmt, die Fliegen sind immer noch da btw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt ist die Dini weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt ist sie wieder da.


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

gar nicht wahr *hüpfhüpf*


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> gar nicht wahr *hüpfhüpf*



Wir sind hier nicht in einem Jump'n'run


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Kannst doch nicht einfach mit meinem Dosenpfand abhaun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

Hab ja nur kurz nach Meldungen geschaut *leere Dose reich*


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> gar nicht wahr *hüpfhüpf*



*mithüpf*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Hab heute übrigens gelernt das meine Chefin verdammt doof schaun kann.
48 Dosen Hansa Pils die grad mit der Lieferung gekommen sind gleich mal zur Kasse getragen in der Pause. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dose nehm und auch ein bisschen hüpf*


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Ich will auch nen Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich will auch nen Bier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist zu jung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du bist zu jung.



Mit 16? Naja


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Er ist 16 und selbst wenn nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bier reich*


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Er ist 16 und selbst wenn nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke :* *kiss*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Kaum verteilt man gratis Billigbier schreibt keiner mehr was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Hab ja nur kurz nach Meldungen geschaut *leere Dose reich*



HEXE! HEXE! HEXE!


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Kaum verteilt man gratis Billigbier schreibt keiner mehr was.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm...stimmt..und Dini ist weg! *heul* 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6QyVil0dwhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Dini komm zurück :'( *heul* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Ich seh sie!!!


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

Ich war doch nur in nem anderen TAB! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Amüsier mich gerad über den "Beschreibt Euer Sexualleben mit einem WoW-Begriff" Fred


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich seh sie!!!



ICH AUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Ninjalooten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2010)

zockeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Ich war doch nur in nem anderen TAB!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gief Link!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Beschreibt Euer Sexualleben mit einem WoW-Begriff



wipe
single quest
low-dps


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/147836-beschreibt-euer-sexualleben-mit-einem-wow-begriff/

Ihr seid heut aber auch anhänglich, was hab ich verbrochen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Wargh... wer sein Sexualleben mit WoW umschreiben will/kann/muss ist wirklich als Kind zu oft vom Wickeltisch gefallen...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Sie ist wieder weg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


600 Posts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E: und wieder da....


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2010)

gratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...em-wow-begriff/
> 
> Ihr seid heut aber auch anhänglich, was hab ich verbrochen?
> 
> ...



Wir haben dich vermisst hast lang nimma Threads geschlossen! (Zumindest ich hab dich vermisst)


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2010)

was macht ihr gerade?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich zockeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> was macht ihr gerade?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



An ne Person denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hach ya...


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> An ne Person denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nierensteine... Magendurchbrüche... Magengeschwüre... Psychische Störungen!


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nierensteine... Magendurchbrüche... Magengeschwüre... Psychische Störungen!



Kapiere ich nicht....


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wargh... wer sein Sexualleben mit WoW umschreiben will/kann/muss ist wirklich als Kind zu oft vom Wickeltisch gefallen...


Lasst den Leuten doch ein wenig Spaß. Es verstößt nicht gegen die Richtlinien afaik, es ist ein Spiel^^
*rofl er hat lol gesagt pwnd!*



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> 600 Posts.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kapiere ich nicht....



Das sind alles Dinge die du... im besten... Falle davon bekommen wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das sind alles Dinge die du... im besten... Falle davon bekommen wirst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vom Nachdenken?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Ich hab schon wieder viel zu viel getrunken dafür das heute Mittwoch ist und ich morgen arbeiten muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dini schrieb:


> gz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Vom Nachdenken?



Von dem ganzen Zeug... inklusive daran denken, ausführen, verschieben, idealisieren...


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich hab schon wieder viel zu viel getrunken dafür das heute Mittwoch ist und ich morgen arbeiten muss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann halt es doch zumindest in Maßen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Hab ich ja versucht, aber die Dosen stehn einfach näher als der Wasserhahn, und ich habe doch durst...


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Dann halt es doch zumindest in Maßen



Schafft er anscheinend nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

Flasche Wasser dazu stellen 
Bier=Wasser

edit: hab das ungleich verkackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Ich trink aber nur Leitungswasser, und ich hab z.Z keinen Krug für Wasser, und das Glas ist schon leer...


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Flasche Wasser dazu stellen
> Bier=Wasser



Hm ist irgendwie ungleich...

So bin dann mal pennen. Gute Nacht Diniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und gute Nacht die anderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

nachti seanbuddha


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. März 2010)

Nachti.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hm ist irgendwie ungleich...
> 
> So bin dann mal pennen. Gute Nacht Diniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :*
> 
> ...



Du wirst alleine sterben... nicht das es dann noch irgendwas ausmachen würde so als Madenfutter...


----------



## Thoor (24. März 2010)

Frap Frap Frap Frap

ich fress euch alle auf

Frap Frap Frap Frap

nacht ich geh mal ins bett


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Frap Frap Frap Frap
> 
> ich fress euch alle auf
> 
> ...



Lass dich nicht von Bettwanzen auffressen...


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

*Laz0rgun schnapp*

(>-.-)>------ pew pew!


----------



## Thoor (24. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht von Bettwanzen auffressen...



hab ich schon alle gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so aber jetzt bin ich echt weg nachti

*frapt sich weg*

@dini erklär das mal ich les es morgen nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

*verdatter schaus* er kennt mein pew pew nicht :<


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> *Laz0rgun schnapp*
> 
> (>-.-)>------ pew pew!



Wen willst du erschießen?


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

Thoor, wenn er mich fressen will...


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Thoor, wenn er mich fressen will...



Genehmigt...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. März 2010)

Ich bin dann mal pennen, nacht zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (25. März 2010)

nachti humpelpumpel


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2010)

ihr geht alle zu früh off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (25. März 2010)

echt mal^^


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2010)

kennst sich jemand mit rapidshare und diese ganzen parts aus ich hab jetzt parts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die haben alle ein pw oO


----------



## Dini (25. März 2010)

ehrlich?
nein nicht wirklich :>


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2010)

doch hat pw oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: ist das normal oder nicht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. März 2010)

_Noch einer da ??_


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2010)

jo ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (25. März 2010)

hay rexo


----------



## Rexo (25. März 2010)

_Juhu Dini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pew-Pew ??_


----------



## Dini (25. März 2010)

(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini) 
!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2010)

kann mir niemand helfen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (25. März 2010)

Hallo,

Scrubs FtW!!


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (25. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> kann mir niemand helfen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei was?


----------



## Rexo (25. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> (>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)
> !!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_
**Freu freu**

_


----------



## Wowler12345 (25. März 2010)

Wir sind eine Buffed-Familie, sag uns dein Problem.


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2010)

hab parts von rapidsahre und die haben 1. ein pw und 2. wie füg ich die zusammen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ps: ich hab gar keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (25. März 2010)

scrubs, boston legal, lie to me und how i met your mother =)


----------



## Katzensprung (25. März 2010)

bin grad fertig mit der neuen episode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Say Cheese"


----------



## Rexo (25. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> scrubs, boston legal, lie to me und how i met your mother =)



_How i met your Mother finde ich Barney am besten ^^_


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2010)

Meine Familie lässt mich zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Meine Familie lässt mich zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_höö..wiso das den_


----------



## Manoroth (25. März 2010)

abend^^


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2010)

Ihr habt gesagt wir sind eine Familie und ihr helft bei meinem part/pw Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeul*


----------



## Rexo (25. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ihr habt gesagt wir sind eine Familie und ihr helft bei meinem part/pw Problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_normaler weise fugen die sich automatisc h zusammen :/ beim entpacken_


----------



## Dini (25. März 2010)

huhu manoroth *wink*


----------



## Rexo (25. März 2010)

_Nabend Mano 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dini ?? 

Kennst den hier schon_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3szNSSyyIgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dini (25. März 2010)

*lach* drop your pants!


----------



## Katzensprung (25. März 2010)

"Hey, it's me again. Plain to see again, please can I see you everyday" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hehe


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2010)

Das Problem ist das ich das net einpacken kann weils n pw hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (25. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQwsj6IRw2I


----------



## Rexo (25. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> *lach* drop your pants!



_Und hier noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=M4rE7FAenZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=cZZ1-ecf-Bw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Dini (25. März 2010)

omg^^

Gebt mir Steak, blutig!


----------



## Rexo (25. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> omg^^
> 
> Gebt mir Steak, blutig!



_Ich hab extrem viel von ihren Video´s und cameo findest in favoriten liste xD _


----------



## Dini (25. März 2010)

schau vielleicht mal morgen, aber jetzt werd ich mal ins Bettchen krabbeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2010)

gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (25. März 2010)

Sorry Dropz, aber bei irgendwelchen PWs können wir dir nicht helfen...  frag auf der Seite oder beim User nach wo du es her hast.


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2010)

ok nP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer ist noch wach?


----------



## mastergamer (25. März 2010)

Ich. Ich bin wach, Sir!


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2010)

braaav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (25. März 2010)

Warum hast' du einen Toaster als AvatarBild? Finde Ich kreativ zugegebenermaßen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (25. März 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Warum hast' du einen Toaster als AvatarBild? Finde Ich kreativ zugegebenermaßen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die bessere Frage ist: Warum hast du keinen Toaster als Ava?!


----------



## mastergamer (25. März 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Die bessere Frage ist: Warum hast du keinen Toaster als Ava?!



Noch die besser Frage: Warum hast du Zorro als Ava?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2010)

Ich mochte diese Toaster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2010)

nich 1 stundeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab die nacht hier größtenteils alleine verbracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (25. März 2010)

Hey, Ich bin noch hier. *tröstend auf Schulter tätschel*


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2010)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (25. März 2010)

Föast


----------



## Manoroth (25. März 2010)

abend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. März 2010)

Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nTbL5elVXrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




HALLÖCHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rexo (25. März 2010)

_Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is hier einer4 der gut mit Photoshop is ?? brauch ne sig auf 5 Bildern_


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hätte ich Photoshop würd ichs dir machen, aber ich geb dir mal nen Buffeduser der das Perfekt beherrscht. Schreib ne Pn an ihn: http://my.buffed.de/...8/index/profile


----------



## Petersburg (25. März 2010)

(~^-^)~ Alohar ~(^-^~)


----------



## Rexo (25. März 2010)

_@Buddha Fabian kennt jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich kanne noch imme rkeine channel komis schreiben -.-

@Peter Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Was macht ihr so grad?


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2010)

abend


nur noch 1 Tag bis zum super-Wochenende+Freien. mwhaha.
Morgen erst zur 2. Stunde Schule. Mwhahaha.
Morgen nur 5 Stunden schule. Mwhaha
Morgen Englsich SA wieder bekommen (wohl ne 3, supe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Mwhaha
Morgen Physikreperat, was 1. einfach ist und 2. die Stunde fast ganz verbraucht. Mwhaha
Das wars dann mal.


----------



## Rexo (25. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was macht ihr so grad?


_
Dog Days of Summer Lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Macht wer die Nacht mit mir durch? Muss morgen erste Stunde Schule und wenn ich Schlafe wach ich zu spät auf.


----------



## Manoroth (25. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was macht ihr so grad?



samy deluxe hören, chaten und mich nerven weil mein wow server down is-.-


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2010)

ich gebs schon zu, das verlangen meine gute Laune ausgerechnet hier zu verbreiten stammt teilweise aus dem Wunsch Selor zu nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er hat sich wohl immernoch nicht damit abgefunden dass ich optimistisch zu denken beginne. Und dass er mir nicht die Laune verderben kann.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> samy deluxe hören, chaten und mich nerven weil mein wow server down is-.-



MANO! Hi mein schatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab grad übelsten stress mit ner guten Freundin -_- Wegen so ner albernen Sache


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2010)

gogo noch 33 seiten bis zum Jubilaeum xD


----------



## Manoroth (25. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> MANO! Hi mein schatz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



moin^^

was isn los?


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> gogo noch 33 seiten bis zum Jubilaeum xD



^^ Auf jeden die 4fache Zahl des Teufels xD



Manoroth schrieb:


> moin^^
> 
> was isn los?



ach die is Eifersüchtig weil ich jetzt ne Freundin hab seit ka 1 woche oda so und ich ihrs nit erzählt hab.


----------



## nemø (25. März 2010)

33 Seiten-ultra-spam


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

war bei euch auch grad der Server weg?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. März 2010)

BUFFED LEBT WIEDER!!!!!!!
Ich zieh mir bis 12 die restlichen Famguy Folgen von Staffel 7 an^^.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

Nabend


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> moin^^
> 
> was isn los?



Die macht Stress weil ich ihr es nit erzählt hab das ich jtz ne Freundin habe...FRAUEN EY! boah -_-*


----------



## Skatero (25. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> abend


Abend, irgendwann wieder LoL? (Habe den Ninja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



dragon1 schrieb:


> abend
> 
> 
> nur noch 1 Tag bis zum super-Wochenende+Freien. mwhaha.
> ...



Ich habe noch 1 Woche Schule und dann 3 Wochen Ferien.



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Macht wer die Nacht mit mir durch? Muss morgen erste Stunde Schule und wenn ich Schlafe wach ich zu spät auf.


Es gibt da eine neue Erfindung, die heisst Wecker, teste die doch mal.



Manoroth schrieb:


> samy deluxe hören, chaten und mich nerven weil mein wow server down is-.-



Du spielst wieder WoW?


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die macht Stress weil ich ihr es nit erzählt hab das ich jtz ne Freundin habe...FRAUEN EY! boah -_-*



MUAHAHAHA XD
Was sagte ich gestern noch? WAS SAGTE ICH GESTERN NOCH? xD


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> MUAHAHAHA XD
> Was sagte ich gestern noch? WAS SAGTE ICH GESTERN NOCH? xD



keine ahnung *gute Laune in den Thread verstreu*


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es gibt da eine neue Erfindung, die heisst Wecker, teste die doch mal.



Wenn ich dann Schlafe bin ich völlig fertig.



Selor schrieb:


> MUAHAHAHA XD
> Was sagte ich gestern noch? WAS SAGTE ICH GESTERN NOCH? xD



ERZÄHL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> 33 Seiten-ultra-spam



Jeah!


----------



## Edou (25. März 2010)

Nabnd :O


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann Schlafe bin ich völlig fertig.
> 
> 
> 
> ERZÄHL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ich hab doch gesagt, dass das Stress gibt xD


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab doch gesagt, dass das Stress gibt xD



Post mal was du geschrieben hast


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2010)

An Rexo:
Dib comics hehe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Post mal was du geschrieben hast



Oder wars vorgestern... auf jeden Fall habe ich dir auch geschrieben, dass das ganze nur in Stress, Ärger und Tod endet xD


----------



## Rexo (25. März 2010)

_Mir is Langweilig-.-

Gul'dan down gerade als die gruppe mich uberedet hat zu Tanken -.-_


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Oder wars vorgestern... auf jeden Fall habe ich dir auch geschrieben, dass das ganze nur in Stress, Ärger und Tod endet xD



in verbindung mit mir oder allgemein


----------



## Manoroth (25. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Abend, irgendwann wieder LoL? (Habe den Ninja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



klar sobald ich lol zum laufen kriege^^ hängt iwie beim patchen-.-


und jo spiele wider wow... ne gute freundin hat mir ne gamecard aufgezwungen^^


----------



## Edou (25. März 2010)

Na alles fit? ^.^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. März 2010)

Allgemein, und er hat verdammt nochmal recht...


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Allgemein, und er hat verdammt nochmal recht...



lol wieso recht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. März 2010)

Beziehnungen sind böse, machen die nach und nach fertig und töten dich irgendwann. :>


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2010)

gute nacht *noch ne letzte Priese Gute Laune streu*
Hach ich freu mich so auf die Geschenke^^ Disturbedtshirt und die Neue Rhapsody of fire Cd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und jede Menge ueberrschungen...Am Samstag. Is aber nicht mehr lange bis dahin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (25. März 2010)

komm leute , nächste seite, ist schoma fast 666 xD


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vHDn53RniU
einfach episch


----------



## Edou (25. März 2010)

da ihr mich eh ignoriert bin ich weg Oo


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> in verbindung mit mir oder allgemein



Allgemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Beziehnungen sind böse, machen die nach und nach fertig und töten dich irgendwann. :>



das isses mir wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6pwmffpugRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Judäische Volkfront...wir sind die Volksfront von Judäa!


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2010)

nicht weinen


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> das isses mir wert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe liebe den film


und ich versteh dich, lass die Leute reden xD [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Es ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

Es ist solange toll bis ihr zerschmettert am Boden liegt und winselt und euch wünscht das ihr niemals geboren wäret... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist solange toll bis ihr zerschmettert am Boden liegt und winselt und euch wünscht das ihr niemals geboren wäret...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Word!
Darum bin ich jetzt auch F***beziehnungen umgestiegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Buffed

blub!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m3AoiVMQqX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist solange toll bis ihr zerschmettert am Boden liegt und winselt und euch wünscht das ihr niemals geboren wäret...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, du musst aus erfahrung reden^^ Ich glaub dein Meckern hat keine lange ausgehalten...


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Word!
> Darum bin ich jetzt auch F***beziehnungen umgestiegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du wirst so oder so elendig und jämmerlich dahinsiechen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Naja, du musst aus erfahrung reden^^ Ich glaub dein Meckern hat keine lange ausgehalten...



Ich liebe es nur anderen Leuten... besonders Paaren die Stimmung astrein zu versauen... ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Ach Beziehungen sind fürn Ar*** aber sie machen verdammt nochmal Spass!


----------



## Razyl (25. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich liebe es nur anderen Leuten... besonders Paaren die Stimmung astrein zu versauen... ^^



Was du auch immer wieder schaffst. Zum Glück wirst du es nie bei mir schaffen geschweige denn durchführen können :>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. März 2010)

Klar, das würd ich aber auch komplett ohne Beziehnung, also bespring was bei 3 nicht auf den Bäumen ist und sauf mich zu bis zum geht nicht mehr, wer weiß will lange es mich noch gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich liebe es nur anderen Leuten... besonders Paaren die Stimmung astrein zu versauen... ^^



Das probierst du schon seit 11 Tagen bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iuQSaUVgTxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH ROFLCOPTER! O_o


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Klar, das würd ich aber auch komplett ohne Beziehnung, also bespring was bei 3 nicht auf den Bäumen ist und sauf mich zu bis zum geht nicht mehr, wer weiß will lange es mich noch gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist ein interessantes Forschungsobjekt... wenn demnächst ein paar Leute vorbeikommen, geh einfach mit ihnen...



dragon1 schrieb:


> Das probierst du schon seit 11 Tagen bei mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich weiß das ich es geschafft hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3smb7kjbh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wuhu!


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Und ich weiß das ich es geschafft hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einbildung ist auch Bildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


traeum weiter xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Das probierst du schon seit 11 Tagen bei mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich hab 12 gezählt. :O


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2uJE48aKVNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn das nicht an 2 Girls 1 *** erinnert...

Edit: Mussten die SO ein Startbild machen?!?!??!


----------



## Rexo (25. März 2010)

_Jan W is n Furry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man achte auf den Desktop


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jan W is n Furry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hast es auch mit deinen Katzen ey -_-*


----------



## Rexo (25. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du hast es auch mit deinen Katzen ey -_-*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (25. März 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jan W is n Furry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tatsache Oo


----------



## Razyl (25. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Einbildung ist auch Bildung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Selor träumt? Selor ist doch eigentlich realist :<


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L-62sO2ZuV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Wer nicht lacht bekommt ein Pixel von mir!


----------



## Skatero (25. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wer nicht lacht bekommt ein Pixel von mir!


Was soll da so lustig sein?


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was soll da so lustig sein?



Gut gib mir deine Adresse und ich geh morgen zur Post und schick dir nen Pixel! (Meine ich ernst schreib ne Pn an mich)


----------



## Skatero (25. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gut gib mir deine Adresse und ich geh morgen zur Post und schick dir nen Pixel! (Meine ich ernst schreib ne Pn an mich)



Nein mache ich nicht, aber ich habe dir eine Frage gestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Der is doch völlig bescheuert was der Rappt...der rappt er würde Stinktiere f*****


----------



## Skatero (25. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Der is doch völlig bescheuert was der Rappt...der rappt er würde Stinktiere f*****



Das ist ein Komödiant und er ist übrigens 34 Jahre alt.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist ein Komödiant und er ist übrigens 34 Jahre alt.



nich dein ernst?


----------



## Skatero (25. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> nich dein ernst?



Doch.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

mist xD


----------



## Rexo (25. März 2010)

_gn8 Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

ganz allein...*heul*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ganz allein...*heul*
> 
> [Brr]



Gewöhn dich daran *MUAHAHA*


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Gewöhn dich daran *MUAHAHA*


Ich hab dich auch lieb -_-*


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab dich auch lieb -_-*



*hände reib* Geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit dem Gesicht gefällst du mir sehr viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (25. März 2010)

bin noch hier^^


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> *hände reib* Geht doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*messer wetz* Selor, gib mal kurz deine Adresse

*Spass*


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *messer wetz* Selor, gib mal kurz deine Adresse
> 
> *Spass*



*deutet auf die Dolche und die Schwerter* Bist du dir da auch GANZ sicher?

Edit: Mhm im Keller ist noch ein Morgenstern... ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> *deutet auf die Dolche und die Schwerter* Bist du dir da auch GANZ sicher?
> 
> Edit: Mhm im Keller ist noch ein Morgenstern... ^^



sicher! xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> sicher! xD



Okay... ich brauch noch ein bisschen frisches Fleisch für meine... Objekte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Okay... ich brauch noch ein bisschen frisches Fleisch für meine... Objekte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Objekte?


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

Ein paar... Experimente... die noch übrig geblieben sind...


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

erzähl...mehr!


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

Nein lieber nicht... das könnte sonst unter Umständen sehr... negativ für meine weitere Existenz hier sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das Spinnerle geht schlafen^^


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Wieder allein *schnief*


----------



## Manoroth (25. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieder allein *schnief*



bin immer noch da


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bin immer noch da



JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Ich gehe schlafen...*schnief* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (26. März 2010)

Ich bin immer da, im Schatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (26. März 2010)

Jetzt bin Ich hier wo alle anderen weg sind! Das Leben ist unfair ..


----------



## Manoroth (26. März 2010)

ich bin auch immer noch hier^^


----------



## Thoor (26. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wer postet eine Minute zu früh? Richtig, der Lekraan!



frap frap frap frap dini hab ich schon aufgefressen jetzt kommt der rest dran frap frap frap frap ich fress euch alle frap frap frap frap muahahaha


----------



## Thoor (26. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Check ich nich :/



ich muss wohl gang hochschalten hier
FRAPFRAPFRAPFRAPFRAPFRAPFRAFPFRAPFRAP

ich fress euch alle denn ich bin das krümmelmonster wuahahahaha! >:0


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2010)

Lalalala abend lalala

Morgen Geburtstagsfeier tralalala angeln lalala und das wichtigste, endlich wieder Freundin treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. März 2010)

Ähhm, da scheint irgend ein Bug zu sein. Es ist erst 21:01 und beim Zitat wird schon 21:03 angezeigt... Buffed is in Future OMFG!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. März 2010)

muss man glaube ich nicht.

Wer sieht sich gerade noch "Herr der Ringe" an? Also der Zeichentrick aus den Siebzigern?


----------



## Thoor (26. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Lalalala abend lalala


FRAP FRAP FRAP FRAP FRAP FRAP

*auf dragon zufress*

frap frap frap frap


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. März 2010)

NeiN! Lass Dragon1 in Ruhe!^^


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> FRAP FRAP FRAP FRAP FRAP FRAP
> 
> *auf dragon zufress*
> 
> frap frap frap frap



Ich kann DAS Kontern!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vySPNEjIskk


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. März 2010)

Ignoeriert mich doch einfach. -.-
Ich hasse euch alle!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. März 2010)

Na dann mache ich bei diesem Kampf mit. Fürchtet euch vor dem fürchterlichen Fuchs!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nvCB64gF4Fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nehmt euch in acht! Er wird euch auf den Buckel springen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (26. März 2010)

Dragon1s Freundin hab ich schon aufgefressen, die ist jetzt in meinem Keksmonsterbauch!

Frap frap frap frap frap frap




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(der keks ist die freundin von Dragon 1!)


----------



## Thoor (26. März 2010)

Ich find alkos comment "ich hasse gewalt, gewalt ist doof" in Kombination mit dem Avatar saunice xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. März 2010)

Ok, ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Ihr seid toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selber Schuld, wenn ihr meine Aussagen gleichsetzt. Da werdet ihr nichtmimmer auf ein Ergebnsi kommen. Ich diskutiere nicht weiter über meien Standpunkte. Kb drauf. Für manche bin ich eben kontrovers na und :O.


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dragon1s Freundin hab ich schon aufgefressen, die ist jetzt in meinem Keksmonsterbauch!
> 
> Frap frap frap frap frap frap
> 
> ...


Schon wieder Holland`sche Kekse gegessen?


Drugs are bad, mkay?


ey jamlegend ist sooo viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Besonders mit
Dragonforce
Sonata Arctica
und Epica 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. März 2010)

Kompromisse eingehen und Toleranz zeigen ist nichts anderes, als seinen Standpunkt zu verraten.

Von wem ist der Ausspruch noch gleich?


&#8364;dit: Was? Drogen sind schlecht? Dann werft sie weg und kauft frische...


----------



## Thoor (26. März 2010)

Ich hab heute bei RTL Verdachtsfälle die geilsten Sätze gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der eine sagt zu seiner Frau "Alte du hast keine Milch gekauft du scheiss ****** du hast doch nichtmehr alle Matrosen am Mast" und lauter solcher Schrott XD ich hab mich so weggeschmissen eh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab heute bei RTL Verdachtsfälle die geilsten Sätze gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eh immer das beste...
Der eine Sohn soll utner Verdacht stehen, eine misshandelt zu haben. Darauf haben sie seinen PC durchsucht
Dann so:
Mhh was ist das. Kinder P´s?
Und dann einfach weiter geguckt und das gerade ignoriert :O.Das ist RTL :O.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pxZzR08JZmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2010)

Yay, ich hab nen Beta-Invite bekommen für Lego Universe *-*


----------



## Thoor (26. März 2010)

am besten fand ich immer noch als die mutter heimlich im wohnwagen anschaffen ging und der alte kb hatte was zu unternehmen dagegen xD


----------



## Tokkrash (26. März 2010)

Good Morning Vietnam !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JKNZgDbLwGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> am besten fand ich immer noch als die mutter heimlich im wohnwagen anschaffen ging und der alte kb hatte was zu unternehmen dagegen xD


Ich durchschau die Geschichten immer nach paar Minuten...
Es ist meistens der der Täter, der in der ganzen Story NIE verdächtigt wird.
z.B. es wurde ein Mann umgebracht. Es gab mehrere verdächtige. Aber ich hab nach der Hälfte gedacht: Es war sicher die Mutter von dem einen Typ, der verdächtigt ist. Das is zu durchschaubar.


----------



## Thoor (26. März 2010)

ka bei dem kleinen lukas da hätten wohl paar schläge echtmal nicht geschadet... ich frag mich auch wie son kleines kind zu so ner aussprache kommt o.O


----------



## nemø (26. März 2010)

Hey, wie heißt das gefühl, dass man normalerweise hat, wenn man Tierquälerei oder Two Chicks one Cup oder so betrachtet...liegt in der Magengegend und ist ziemlcih scheiße


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ka bei dem kleinen lukas da hätten wohl paar schläge echtmal nicht geschadet... ich frag mich auch wie son kleines kind zu so ner aussprache kommt o.O



Die Eltern haben halt ihr Kind vor RTl gesetzt und dann andere Sachen gemacht. Da kam dann sowas raus :O.


----------



## nemø (26. März 2010)

Was war zuerst da, Lukas oder RTL ?
das ist wie Hunh und ei


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Hey, wie heißt das gefühl, dass man normalerweise hat, wenn man Tierquälerei oder Two Chicks one Cup oder so betrachtet...liegt in der Magengegend und ist ziemlcih scheiße



Brechreiz?


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Hiho! hätte euch fast vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nTbL5elVXrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (26. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Was war zuerst da, Lukas oder RTL ?
> das ist wie Hunh und ei



lukas als folge von rtl...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Was war zuerst da, Lukas oder RTL ?
> das ist wie Hunh und ei



Rtl natürlich, sonst gäbe es kein Lukas.
Das Ei natürlich. Das Uhrhuhn hat sich imemr weiterentwickelt. Jetzt war eine Stufe vor dem Huhn da. Und dieses Huhn leget dann das Ei, wo das heutige Huhn drinne war. Also ist die Frage geklärt: Das Ei war zuerst.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. März 2010)

Lukas und RTL. Das Eine hat das Andere geformt.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

DINIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (26. März 2010)

nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (26. März 2010)

Nein, Brechreiz ist falsch, eher das was ihn hervborruft, i-was direkt mit gesundem menschenverstand gekuppelt -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haiiii


wie gehts dir? Ich bin grad beim Fernsehgucken mit meiner Sis vom Sofa aufgesprungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich so: Scheisse, ich hab was vergessen! Sie: was? Ich: Nachtschwärmer! Sie: hä?
Ich: FORUM MAAAAAAAAN!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Nein, Brechreiz ist falsch, eher das was ihn hervborruft, i-was direkt mit gesundem menschenverstand gekuppelt -.-



Die Erkenntnis, dass Misantrophie nicht verkehrt ist?


----------



## nemø (26. März 2010)

<Spade> hier lief gradn fernsehbericht 
 <Spade> 15-Jähriger nimmt sich das Auto der Mutter, rast mit 160 in ne Wand - tot.  
<Spade> Statement der Mutter: "Der hat sowas noch nie gemacht"

Ibash ist genau wie German-bash immer wieder toll


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> <Spade> hier lief gradn fernsehbericht
> <Spade> 15-Jähriger nimmt sich das Auto der Mutter, rast mit 160 in ne Wand - tot.
> <Spade> Statement der Mutter: "Der hat sowas noch nie gemacht"
> 
> Ibash ist genau wie German-bash immer wieder toll



Das ist so verdammt alt


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. März 2010)

Germanbash kenne ich schon auswendig -.-


----------



## nemø (26. März 2010)

Ich bin schon so n halber Misantrop, mein Umfeld kotzt mich an, es geht aber um dieses Gefühl, I-was von Ekel oder so, hat das keinen Namen ?????


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. März 2010)

beschreib das Gefühl mal genauer, sonst kann ich es nicht benennen


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Ich bin schon so n halber Misantrop, mein Umfeld kotzt mich an, es geht aber um dieses Gefühl, I-was von Ekel oder so, hat das keinen Namen ?????



Kotzgefühl?


----------



## Dini (26. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> wie gehts dir? Ich bin grad beim Fernsehgucken mit meiner Sis vom Sofa aufgesprungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2010)

Oh Noez, Dini ist wieder hier...


----------



## Dini (26. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (26. März 2010)

Dieses....Ja, ich such den Namen, weil das Gefühl bei mir gestorben ist.....Pass auf, es gibt von Peta so n Video, da müsste eigentlich jeder dieses Gefühl bekommen.

Betroffenheit+übel+ekel+Neugier und nichtz wegschauen können

Hier noch der Beitrag aus VZ

 Laßt uns da mithelfen, bitte ! 


Das Video ist grausam. 
Bitte einfach Deinen Namen drunterschreiben und an 
Viele 
weiterleiten! Am besten schaust du nur kurz rein, um 
zu 
wissen, um was es geht. Länger kann man das eh nicht 
ertragen. 

Ich bitte, dass keine Kinder in der Nähe sind, wenn 
ihr 
dieses Video 
anschaut! Bitte macht es Kindern auf keinen Fall 
zugänglich! 
_______________________________ 

Auch wenn ihr es nicht anseht: Bitte unterschreibt und 
leitet 
grosszügig weiter. BITTE ! 
Im Namen der von Menschen gequälten Tiere ! 

http://www.peta.org/feat/ChineseFurFarms/index.asp

Laßt uns da mithelfen, bitte ! 

wenn 500 Namen beisammen sind, bitte an PETA schicken: 
PETA2@peta.org 
Bitte die Mail mit den Namen kopieren und den eigenen 
darunter setzen. Und dann so schnell wie möglich 
weiterleiten! 

Alle unterzeichnenden Menschen verurteilen aufs 
Schärfste, was in diesem 
Video gezeigt wird und fordern im Namen der Tiere ein 
sofortiges Verbot 
dieser Gräueltaten und harte Bestrafung bei 
Zuwiderhandlung. 

Wie gesagt, das Vid ist echt hart, den Tieren wird bei lebendigem Leibe das fell über die Ohren gezogen (wortwörtlich) aber ich vermisse dieses Gefühl, von dem ich weiß, dass es da sein sollte, 
ich konnte da ganz gechillt zusehen, nebenbei was essen, das ist mein problem


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Ey Dini is cool! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. März 2010)

für das Vid muss ich mich erst da anmelden... das mach ich nicht. Ich schau lieber Herr der Ringe aus den 70ern


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> für das Vid muss ich mich erst da anmelden... das mach ich nicht. Ich schau lieber Herr der Ringe aus den 70ern



guck lieber das -> 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9bKoahtmcHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ey Dini is cool!



Hab ich was anderes behauptet?


----------



## nemø (26. März 2010)

Öhm, nein ? , ich kann das so gucken, und ich bin da auch nicht angemeldet

Aso, alles jklar, link geändert


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Andere vergessen ihre Schlüssel in der Wohnung



Das is bitter xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Damit wollte ich doch nciht sagen, dass ich meine Schlüssel in der Wohnung vergessen habe xD



MAAAAAAAAN ich weiss es war für die allgemeinheit xD


----------



## mookuh (26. März 2010)

moin


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> FERIENTIME!!!



JEAH!
PPAAAAARTYTIME !!!


----------



## mookuh (26. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> JEAH!
> PPAAAAARTYTIME !!!



ich hab noch 3 tage schule -.-*


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> FERIENTIME!!!



Hä? Wie was wo Ferien? Also ich hab ferien sei 28 Wochen


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. März 2010)

bah Metro hat so drecks savepoints -.-


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> ich hab noch 3 tage schule -.-*



Shit happenz )= mein beileid


Morgen Angelausflug mit Freunden.
 das wird toll, dort ein schoenes Plaetzchen mit meiner Freundin suchen, und einfach nur zusammen herumsitzen und warten bis ein Fisch anbeisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die ganzen schmutzigen oder doppeldeutigen Witze koennt ihr euch sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine gute Laune schafft hoechstens Razyl zu knacken, aber ich geh jetzt sowieso off^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. März 2010)

beachtest du auch die Schonzeit Dagon?
bei uns is überall noch nix...


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Shit happenz )= mein beileid
> 
> 
> Morgen Angelausflug mit Freunden.
> ...



was für ein Fisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. März 2010)

Abööööööööööööönd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Morgen regnets in ganz deutschland!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ES GIBT NUR EINE EINZIGE FRAGE IM LEBEN!!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Td1R70yOVj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Die einzig wahre Frage lautet ja immer noch
> 
> "Warum liegt da eigentlich Stroh?"
> 
> Nuub!!



Mir fällt grad mal deine siggi auf endgeil xD


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> bah Metro hat so drecks savepoints -.-


oO
Die sind doch relativ fair gesetzt und das Spiel ist mit der dämlichen KI auch nicht gerade schwer oO



dragon1 schrieb:


> das wird toll, dort ein schoenes Plaetzchen mit meiner Freundin suchen, und einfach nur zusammen herumsitzen und warten bis ein Fisch anbeisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso ausgerechnet Ich?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. März 2010)

Freibier für alle die mich mögen!


----------



## Lekraan (26. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mir fällt grad mal deine siggi auf endgeil xD



Sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso ausgerechnet Ich?



Er hat schwache Nerven ... 
Bei mir schaffst es allerhöchstens, dass ich mich mal am Oberschenkel kratze oder so ... :/


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Freibier für alle die mich mögen!



Ich mag dich! Genauso wie die Hypnosekröte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8AOfbnGkuGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




NEIN!!!!!! NICHT!! NICHT DIE ORDER 66 NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tKQ8_ZJiwqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lekraan (26. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Freibier für alle die mich mögen!



Ich mag dich! Siehe Signatur!!!


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Er hat schwache Nerven ...
> Bei mir schaffst es allerhöchstens, dass ich mich mal am Oberschenkel kratze oder so ... :/



Und wieso antwortest du auf eine Frage, die nicht mal an dich gestellt ist?


----------



## Lekraan (26. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wieso antwortest du auf eine Frage, die nicht mal an dich gestellt ist?



*Oberschenkel kratz*

Was?


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2010)

guten abeeeeeeeend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> guten abeeeeeeeend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dropz juhu^_^ mein abend ist gerettet na wie gehts mein süsser schatz!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. März 2010)

ROFL Leki. xD

*budda und leki ein Hansa reich*


----------



## Lekraan (26. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> ROFL Leki. xD
> 
> *budda und leki ein Hansa reich*



Müssten mal in RL ne runde bier trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär bestimmt cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. März 2010)

Kannst ja am 04.04 nach München ins Backstage kommen, dann geb ich dir eins aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> ROFL Leki. xD
> 
> *budda und leki ein Hansa reich*



*Trink* aaaahhhh...erfrischend...ein Calanda oder Schützengarten wär aber geiler gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wär gern dabei im Rl Nachtschwärmer wie wärs mit Münster? Der Aasee ist bei Grillern beliebt ^_^


----------



## Lekraan (26. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Kannst ja am 04.04 nach München ins Backstage kommen, dann geb ich dir eins aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würde ich noch in Augsburg wohnen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (26. März 2010)

Lekraan Scrubs Rules ^^


----------



## Lekraan (26. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Trink* aaaahhhh...erfrischend...ein Calanda oder Schützengarten wär aber geiler gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hatte ich schonmal vorgeschlagen, ... besteht 0 Interesse


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> Lekraan Scrubs Rules ^^



Hm? Wer bistn du ein neuzugang?


----------



## Lekraan (26. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> Lekraan Scrubs Rules ^^



Hrr Frischfleisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ATTACKE!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Scrubs is cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor allem die neuen Folgen jetz auf Pro 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hatte ich schonmal vorgeschlagen, ... besteht 0 Interesse


Das Problem ist halt da sich dann alle gegenseitig aufs Maul haun weil sie mal angeflamt wurden im NS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2010)

<3 buddha


----------



## Tokkrash (26. März 2010)

ich sehe gerade Scrubs also die neuen Folgen über ein Stream


----------



## Lekraan (26. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt da sich dann alle gegenseitig aufs Maul haun weil sie mal angeflamt wurden im NS.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nöö, nur mit dir Spaßkatchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... aber betrunken!!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> <3 buddha



Dropz ! x3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so neben bei....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hnkn5NRIWJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. März 2010)

Wo ist eigentlich die DIIIIIIIIIIINIIIIIIIIIIIII?!


----------



## Lekraan (26. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich die DIIIIIIIIIIINIIIIIIIIIIIII?!



Du hast sie verscheucht mit deinem Freibier ... super Humpel - Toll gemacht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> ich sehe gerade Scrubs also die neuen Folgen auf Kino To.



Ich würde den Seitennamen entfernen, denn das ist hier gar nicht gerne gesehen.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Was macht ihr eigentlich alle grad so?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du hast sie verscheucht mit deinem Freibier ... super Humpel - Toll gemacht ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gar nicht wahr, die hat mir vor ein paar Tagen auch ein Bier abgenommen, aber vllt mag sie mich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (26. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich würde den Seitennamen entfernen, denn das ist hier gar nicht gerne gesehen.



War klar, dass das von dir kommt ... solange es keiner... xD


seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich alle grad so?



-sitzen
-atmen
-vorm pc hocken
-den bildschirm anstarren
-F5 zuspammen
-ab und zu was trinken
-blinzeln
-am oberschenkel kratzen
-kurz am kopf kratzen
-nochmal kurz am kopf kratz aus langeweile
-langweilen
-
-
-
-


Und du so?


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Gar nicht wahr, die hat mir vor ein paar Tagen auch ein Bier abgenommen, aber vllt mag sie mich nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht...Damen stehen nicht so auf PURES, REINES, GLASKLARES, ERFRISCHENDES nach dem REINHEITSGEBOT gebrautes UNGEMIXTES Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich alle grad so?


- Mit irgendwelchen Punks irgendwo aus Deutschland chatten
- langweilen
- auf Dini warten




seanbuddha schrieb:


> Vielleicht...Damen stehen nicht so auf PURES, REINES, GLASKLARES, ERFRISCHENDES nach dem REINHEITSGEBOT gebrautes UNGEMIXTES Bier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hätte auch noch irgendwo Becks Ice rumstehn, und ein paar Dosen 2,5 Orginal Lemon könnte ich auch noch anbieten...


----------



## Dini (26. März 2010)

gar net verscheucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


huhu humpel


----------



## Petersburg (26. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> gar net verscheucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die mit dem gruseligen Lächeln ist wieder da!!!!!11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> War klar, dass das von dir kommt ... solange es keiner... xD


Warum sollte ich auch nicht andere User darauf hinweisen, bevor sie es am Ende mit einen Moderator zu tun bekommen? Die sind nicht ganz so handzahm, wie sie aussehen.


----------



## Dini (26. März 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Die mit dem gruseligen Lächeln ist wieder da!!!!!11
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gar net gruselig *motz mecker zeter*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. März 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Die mit dem gruseligen Lächeln ist wieder da!!!!!11
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sei nett und vertreib sie nicht wieder!

*Dini ein Bier reich*


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> War klar, dass das von dir kommt ... solange es keiner... xD
> 
> 
> -sitzen
> ...


 
hmmmmm...
was mache ich so....

-lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-im Forum rumgucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-mich wundern wieso ich immernoch meine Lesezeichenleiste schwärze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-manchmal Kratzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-eine rauchen gehen >.> bis gleich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Ich liebe es Bilder im Forum einzubauen xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. März 2010)

Hm, Dini da - Leki weg, gebt es zu, ihr seid ein und die selbe Person!


----------



## Tokkrash (26. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> gar net gruselig *motz mecker zeter*



Vorsicht sie wird uns alle Paddeln


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2010)

weiß jemand wie das wetter morgen werden soll?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Waaaaaaaaaaaah paddel! Wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. März 2010)

Augsburg - Regen


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie das wetter morgen werden soll?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.wetter.ch/home.asp


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2010)

Habs gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An alle,die wissen wollen wie das Wetter wird: www.wetter.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Habs gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


xD Und wie wirds? Regen? Ich habe einen Grund dazu...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qHM6_A9Dt1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2010)

btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ARTHAS WORLD FIRST 25 HERO LIEGT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an die die es nicht wissen oder mitbekommen und es aber interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


morgen 7grad und wolken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefenderX (26. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HU9kXPDdSVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> btw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Den GRUND kennst du ya..... ^ ^ ^


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so ich bin mal off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wecker steht auf 8 uhr oO bis morgen an alle <3


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. März 2010)

Nacht.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nachti...*heul* DROOOPZ DU DARFST NICH GEHNNNN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten kommt der hier zu dir nach Haus... 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mNKJIRXwiv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DefenderX (26. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> nachti...*heul* DROOOPZ DU DARFST NICH GEHNNNN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Liiieeeh...


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

noch wer da?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. März 2010)

Nicht die Mama!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nicht die Mama!



JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU xD


----------



## Tokkrash (26. März 2010)

ich aber nur so halb ich sehe nebenbei Scrubs und was machst du so? ach der Thread hat die ehre mein 100 Beitrag zu bekommen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> ich aber nur so halb ich sehe nebenbei Scrubs und was machst du so? ach der Thread hat die ehre mein 100 Beitrag zu bekommen ^^


gz sag mal bist du neuzugang? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8G-gbKoe4DE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


NOCHMAL!


----------



## Dini (26. März 2010)

*streck und gähn*


----------



## Tokkrash (26. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> gz sag mal bist du neuzugang?



Ja, ach das wollt ich dir die ganze Zeit schon sagen geiler Avatar


----------



## Tokkrash (26. März 2010)

Jemand ne Ahnung ob Scrubs auch eine 9 Staffel dreht? weil die 8 hört ja damit auf das J.D das Krankenhaus wechselt.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> *streck und gähn*



DINIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!! *knuddel*

Und danke ^^ Viele mögen meinen Avatar


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> Jemand ne Ahnung ob Scrubs auch eine 9 Stafel dreht? weil die 8 hört ja damit auf das J.D das Krankenhaus wechselt.



Es gibt ne 9te staffel und ich weiss wo du die gucken kannst....aber darf ich hier nit im Forum schreiben ^^


----------



## Arosk (26. März 2010)

*miaut*


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> *miaut*



*maunz*


----------



## Tokkrash (26. März 2010)

Wochenende oh man und ich hab kein plan was ich tuen soll außer Vodka saufen und Langweilen. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

tja^^ Pech xD 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UzuEpMBNJiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. März 2010)

Staffel 9 spielt ohne JD und mit Turk in der Hauptrolle...


----------



## Tokkrash (26. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> maunz


Seanbuddha ein Leckerli gibt.


----------



## Tokkrash (26. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Staffel 9 spielt ohne JD und mit Turk in der Hauptrolle...


nicht wirklich oder? wär echt scheiße ohne JD und Turk als Duo ist das nicht das gleiche.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> Seanbuddha ein Leckerli gibt.



Juhu! *schnurr*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. März 2010)

http://www.moviepilot.de/news/abc-plant-9-staffel-von-scrubs-ohne-seine-stars-102804


----------



## Tokkrash (26. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snxWt10HUII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so ist das halt wenn man die Katze nicht füttert.


----------



## Tokkrash (26. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vIs7rSJC7KI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


schade das das nicht in echt passiert wär einfach nur geil.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jvmss0TwNtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



AUF ZUR HINDENPETER!


----------



## Tokkrash (26. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Geil ach und JD ist noch in der 9 Staffel dabei.

[font=Verdana, Tahoma,]Die Handlung der 9. Staffel setzt mehr als ein Jahr nach dem Ende der achten Staffel an. J.D. (Zach Braff) will sich nun um seinen Sohn kümmern, das Krankenhaus ist abgerissen, aber die komplette Belegschaft hat an die Winston University mit angeschlossenem Krankanhauskomplex gewechselt. Auch Turk (Donald Faison) und Dr. Cox (John C. McGinley) arbeiten dort. Die 9. Staffel zeigt zudem auch den eigentlich pensionierten Dr. Kelso (Ken Jenkins). Neu sind die ehemalige Praktikantin Denise (*Eliza Coupe*), der arrogante Cole (*Dave Franco*), der schon etwas ältere Drew (*Michael Mosley*) und die Lucy (*Kerry Bishé*), deren Voice-Over die Handlung zusammenhalten wird.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Tahoma,"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Tahoma,"]JD wechselt da auch zur Winston University.[/font]


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. März 2010)

Gut, dann behaupte ich das gegenteil von dem was ich vorher behauptet habe!


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2010)

Das ist doch schon längst bekannt, dass JD nicht mehr mitspielt oO Auch viele, viele andere spielen nemmer mit

Edit:
*Prof. Dr. John &#8222;J.D.&#8220; Dorian* (Zach Braff), Protagonist der Originalserie, ist in sechs Episoden als Universitäts-Professor zu sehen. Zach Braff erklärte, dass er, sollte die Serie nach den ersten 13 Episoden fortgeführt werden, in die ständige Besetzung zurückkehren werde.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*gähn* müdeeeeee ich gehe mal schlafen. Nachti ihr lieben ^_^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. März 2010)

Nacht.


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Guten nacht Seanbuddha.[/font]


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. März 2010)

möp!


----------



## Thoor (27. März 2010)

Frap Frap Frap Frap ich bin wieder daha Frap Frap Frap


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. März 2010)

Du bist da und Dini weg. xD


----------



## Thoor (27. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Du bist da und Dini weg. xD



klar ich hab sie aufgefressen.... Frap Frap Frap Frap

MEIN HUNGER IST UNERSÄTTLICH

*frisst sich weiter in richtung bett*

das Keksmonster muss auch mal schlafen :< nachti


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. März 2010)

Bin auch raus, nacht zusammen.


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

ich gehe auch schlafen guten Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Jormungand1 (27. März 2010)

Noch jemand hier von den Nachtschwärmern ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. März 2010)

Hallou.


----------



## Ykon (27. März 2010)

Nabend. ;>


----------



## dragon1 (27. März 2010)

wah war das n geiler tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Montag wirds wieder genauso toll


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wah war das n geiler tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Lern hallo zu sagen.
2. Satzzeichen und Groß- und Kleinschreibung sind dein Freund.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Die Grammatikfee


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

HAIHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na wie gehts euch hab grad Sturmfrei bis Morgen!


----------



## dragon1 (27. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 1. Lern hallo zu sagen.
> 2. Satzzeichen und Groß- und Kleinschreibung sind dein Freund.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Die Grammatikfee


1.
Du hast mich auch nicht begruesst
2.
Ich kenne weder Satzzeichen noch Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Wer sind das?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> HAIHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenns keinen Sturm gibt, kann ich ja endlich mein Kartenhasu draußen aufbauen!

Mein Hallo gilt für alle Leute die bereits da sind. Das Hallo wirkt auch noch 10 min nachdem ich es gepostet habe.


----------



## dragon1 (27. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mein Hallo gilt für alle Leute die bereits da sind. Das Hallo wirkt auch noch 10 min nachdem ich es gepostet habe.


oh ups^^ 
Mein hallo gilt dann halt immernoch, auch wenn ich es irgendwann vor 2 jahren gepostet hab.


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

Nabend zusammen.


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> oh ups^^
> Mein hallo gilt dann halt immernoch, auch wenn ich es irgendwann vor 2 jahren gepostet hab.



Beweise, dass du ein Hallo gepostest hat hier im Thread.


----------



## Manoroth (27. März 2010)

moin


----------



## dragon1 (27. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Beweise, dass du ein Hallo gepostest hat hier im Thread.



beweis das gegenteil


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> moin



Huhu Mano *winke zum ICQ*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> beweis das gegenteil



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russells_Teekanne


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> beweis das gegenteil



Da du keinen Beweis vorbringen kannst, muss ich gar nicht erstmal einen Gegenbeweis vorbringen.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Was macht ihr gerade so?


----------



## dragon1 (27. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was macht ihr gerade so?



wir versuchen zu beschliessen ob ich schon mal hallo gepostet habe, ohne die frueheren seiten zu durchsuchen (Waere auch zu anstrengend)


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

lol^^ na dann...ich brauche mal hilfe von nem Moderator.


----------



## Ykon (27. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Huhu Mano *winke zum ICQ*



Seid ihr im ICQ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. März 2010)

arghihr habt recht ich hab immer nur "abend" oder "aaaabeeeeend" oder "Abeeeend" geschrieben, aber ich glaube nie "hallo" xD


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Seid ihr im ICQ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, du konntest aber vorhin net joinen


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vuHuaa9SuVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

Family Guy ist so genial, aber American Dad finde ich immer noch besser.


----------



## Ykon (27. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, du konntest aber vorhin net joinen



Hab ich gemerkt. Weiß auch nicht woran's liegt.


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hab ich gemerkt. Weiß auch nicht woran's liegt.



Einfach mal dein ICQ neustarten


----------



## Thoor (27. März 2010)

Ich such grade Berichte über Peugeot 106 :< kennt sich da wer aus


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> Family Guy ist so genial, aber American Dad finde ich immer noch besser.



Hi^^ du änderst auch jede Stunde den Rechten teil deiner siggi oder? Gestern wars nen iPhone, dann ein paar Caps und jetzt einen Mac Mini? neija i weiss nit


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hi^^ du änderst auch jede Stunde den Rechten teil deiner siggi oder? Gestern wars nen iPhone, dann ein paar Caps und jetzt einen Mac Mini? neija i weiss nit



bin noch am überlegen, kein plan so richtig was besser ausschaut. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> bin noch am überlegen, kein plan so richtig was besser ausschaut. ^^



woah und jtz noch was anderes Lost & Dr. House solang kein schrecklicher HipHop dazukommt...


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

Nichts gegen Dr. House bitte der ist cool. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

xD wie gesagt solang kein HipHop drauf ist is alles okay ^_^


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

mir ist gerade so langweilig Freundin kommt erst 23:30 On und der Vodka machts auch nicht mehr lange.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> xD wie gesagt solang kein HipHop drauf ist is alles okay ^_^



Sag nix gegen Hip Hop!
Du kennst sicher nur den scheiß neuen Pop Hip Hop. Du kennst sicher net den richtigen Hip Hop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sag nix gegen Hip Hop!
> Du kennst sicher nur den scheiß neuen Pop Hip Hop. Du kensnt sicher net den richtigen Hip Hop
> 
> 
> ...


Meine sis ist Hopperin seitdem sie 15 ist (sie ist 20) und daher weiss ich was HipHop ist, Kool Savas, etc. etc (mehr namen fallen mir grad nicht ein, aber Mainstream hört sie nicht)


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meine sis ist Hopperin seitdem sie 15 ist (sie ist 20) und daher weiss ich was HipHop ist, Kool Savas, etc. etc (mehr namen fallen mir grad nicht ein, aber Mainstream hört sie nicht)



du tust mir leid. ^^


----------



## Thoor (27. März 2010)

99% Hip Hop ist assozialer Schrott =(


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meine sis ist Hopperin seitdem sie 15 ist (sie ist 20) und daher weiss ich was HipHop ist, Kool Savas, etc. etc (mehr namen fallen mir grad nicht ein, aber Mainstream hört sie nicht)


1. Kool Savas ist Mainstream. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Abend.
3. 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JAXIf14gSOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> du tust mir leid. ^^



Ich allein auf meiner Metalinsel *schnief*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DJ0_HYuR_fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das is Old School Hip Hop.
Noch mit Texten die Sinn hatten und sich gegen die unfaire Polizei gerichtet hat und so.


----------



## Ykon (27. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> und daher weiss ich was HipHop ist, Kool Savas, etc. etc (mehr namen fallen mir grad nicht ein, aber Mainstream hört sie nicht)



Kool Savas soll kein Mainstream sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da war einer schneller. :/


----------



## Manoroth (27. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich allein auf meiner Metalinsel *schnief*



ich bin der einzige der metal hört in meinem ganzen dorf^^ der rest alles nur pop oder hip hop-.- 

*streichelt sein anti hip hop allianz t-shirt*


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Ik das Kool Savas mainstream is aber die hört noch vieles andere, die Namen hab ich nur vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y69s_q1WLkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



1969 ftw!


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich bin der einzige der metal hört in meinem ganzen dorf^^ der rest alles nur pop oder hip hop-.-
> 
> *streichelt sein anti hip hop allianz t-shirt*



yaaaay Mano gib mal deine Icq xD

Musst doch allein da als Metaler sein O_o


----------



## Ykon (27. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Musst doch allein da als Metaler sein O_o



Gefühlte 99% der Buffed-Community hört Metal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (27. März 2010)

Das Lied "Lowrider" ist eh das geilste Hip Hop Lied aller Zeiten xD


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Gefühlte 99% der Buffed-Community hört Metal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



JUHU! Und das soll auch so bleiben ^_^ Bin mal kurz 10min afk, Rauch einatmen ^^


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

bei Buffed gibt es ein Rauch Verbot, ich sag der Dini das du hier Rauschst. ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2010)

abend


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> bei Buffed gibt es ein Rauch Verbot, ich sag der Dini das du hier Rauschst. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*lach* mach das mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

Die Paddelt dich sei vorsichtig. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

*Mein schild und meinen Knüppel hol* muhahaha an den Knüppel mach ich bald ne Axtschneide dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Ps: Schild und Waffe hab ich wirklich xD)

Verteidiger gegen die Paddel!


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Mein schild und meinen Knüppel hol* muhahaha an den Knüppel mach ich bald ne Axtschneide dran
> 
> (Ps: Schild und Waffe hab ich wirklich xD)
> 
> Verteidiger gegen die Paddel!



kann man dich kaufen als ne art Sklave? ich brauch ein Söldner Dini will mich auch paddeln. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> kann man dich kaufen als ne art Sklave? ich brauch ein Söldner Dini will mich auch paddeln. ^^



Ich bin doch kein Söldner, ich bin der Verteidiger der armen Freien!


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

Seanbuddha was hältst du eigentlich von Naruto Shippudden? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Naruto is nit so mein fall, Sasuke ist aber süss ^_^


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

Eher One Piece oder wie? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Yap One Piece ^^ Zorro ist mir Sympathisch, er mit seinen 3 Schwertern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (27. März 2010)

One Piece <3<3<3 guten abend btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

irgendwie traut sich keiner außer uns hier zu schreiben, gerade ist es irgendwie langweilig.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

ich geh mal Super Mario Bros. Zocken xD


----------



## Dropz (27. März 2010)

auf game boy color?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. März 2010)

bwarf bin auch ma wieder da ^^


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

na dann Welcome Back Terrorsatan. ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. März 2010)

Rayzl, erklär mal den Thread hier für tot...


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

wd


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Rayzl, erklär mal den Thread hier für tot...



Machs selber


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Dieser Thread darf nicht sterben *heul*


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

ich erkläre hiermit diesen Thread für Tot, gut so? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> ich erkläre hiermit diesen Thread für Tot, gut so? ^^



MÖRDER! MÖRDER!!!!!!

SEI VERFLUUUUUUCCHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j5mYJrpx0gI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dieser Thread ist nicht tot!


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

Das war mein Doppelgänger Seanbuddha verfluche den. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> Das war mein Doppelgänger Seanbuddha verfluche den. ^^



Pfff hier! *Vogel zeig*


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

wieso glaubst du mir nur nicht? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> wieso glaubst du mir nur nicht? ^^



...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. März 2010)

Was möchtest du uns mit diesem Bild mitteilen?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Was möchtest du uns mit diesem Bild mitteilen?



Das ich jetzt quarzen gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. März 2010)

Kifför. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

wd Mr.Punk


----------



## Tokkrash (27. März 2010)

Langsam geht es Richtung 6666. ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. März 2010)

Wer möchte mir sagen was wd heißt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wer möchte mir sagen was wd heißt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieder da


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wer möchte mir sagen was wd heißt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich.
sean... er hat nur gesagt OB es jmd machen will. Nicht DASS es jmd machen soll...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. März 2010)

Aaaah.
Das ging aber schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Aaaah.
> Das ging aber schnell.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin halt ein ganz fixer >.>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin halt ein ganz fixer >.>


Ignoed meine Verbesserungen halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ignoed meine Verbesserungen halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD machn wa nit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QaQvTacnqKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dini (27. März 2010)

*mauz*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. März 2010)

DIIIIINIIIII :O
Copyright ab jez druf....
222244444 Euro und ihr bekommt die Rechte an der Begrüßung!
Jegliche unerlaubte Streckung eines Vokals in "Dini" wird strafrechtlich verfolgt.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> *mauz*



*SCHNURR*

*dini kratz*


----------



## Dini (27. März 2010)

*gähn* mirs doof...
und was noch viel doofer ist, heut nacht wird uns ne stunde geklaut -.-*


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> *gähn* mirs doof...
> und was noch viel doofer ist, heut nacht wird uns ne stunde geklaut -.-*



Tja...dazu kann man nur eines sagen: Ach du Schei***





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qx0L_uut5fQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. März 2010)

Bin weg... morgen wirds ne kurze Nacht...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. März 2010)

DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum ist dir doof? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schlaf morgen einfach 2h länger dann gleicht sich das wieder aus...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ANZEIGE!
COPYRIGHT VERLETZUNG!


----------



## Dini (27. März 2010)

Muss aber morgen früh aus den Federn, da hilft nichts *grins*
Nachti Alko.... btw. ich will ne Beteilligung am copyright


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. März 2010)

Ich hab das ganz anderster formuliert wie du, mehr i's und n's. :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Muss aber morgen früh aus den Federn, da hilft nichts *grins*
> Nachti Alko.... btw. ich will ne Beteilligung am copyright



Hmmm, erstma muss Humpel blechen...
Nacht!



@HUMPEL:
Jegliche unerlaubte Streckung eines Vokals in "Dini" wird strafrechtlich verfolgt.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Muss aber morgen früh aus den Federn, da hilft nichts *grins*
> Nachti Alko.... btw. ich will ne Beteilligung am copyright



Ich hab copyright an allem hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also schweigt!


----------



## Dini (27. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (27. März 2010)

N'Abend ihr Cracks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. März 2010)

Außerdem hab ich doch den Dini-Ausschrei eingeführt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alko ist plöd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> N'Abend ihr Cracks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NEN HOPPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

STEINIGT IHN!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SohMW2aa9IQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manoroth (27. März 2010)

aba... kreuzigen is viel schöner als steinigen...


----------



## seanbuddha (28. März 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aba... kreuzigen is viel schöner als steinigen...



Oder Foltern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (28. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> NEN HOPPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> STEINIGT IHN!
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch Gefühle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Ihr Monster habt mit eurer Gewalt Dini vertrieben!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (28. März 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich hab auch Gefühle...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oooohhhh...


----------



## Silenzz (28. März 2010)

Tze... 
Ehm weiß wer wie man ne Feuchtigkeitscreme selbst machen kann? Hab extrem trockene Haut und grad das letzte benutzt und werd morgen noc hwas brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. März 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Tze...
> Ehm weiß wer wie man ne Feuchtigkeitscreme selbst machen kann? Hab extrem trockene Haut und grad das letzte benutzt und werd morgen noc hwas brauchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Moment ich such dir was raus...


----------



## Skatero (28. März 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Tze...
> Ehm weiß wer wie man ne Feuchtigkeitscreme selbst machen kann? Hab extrem trockene Haut und grad das letzte benutzt und werd morgen noc hwas brauchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm ja da gibts was. Die hast du sogar schon in dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (28. März 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Tze...
> Ehm weiß wer wie man ne Feuchtigkeitscreme selbst machen kann? Hab extrem trockene Haut und grad das letzte benutzt und werd morgen noc hwas brauchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



einfach olivenöl drauf schmieren

ham se schon vor hunderten von jahren gemacht und nützt immer noch^^


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Hey, lasst Silenzz in Ruhe


----------



## seanbuddha (28. März 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Tze...
> Ehm weiß wer wie man ne Feuchtigkeitscreme selbst machen kann? Hab extrem trockene Haut und grad das letzte benutzt und werd morgen noc hwas brauchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hier viel Spass! http://www.wawerko.de/kosmetik-feuchtigkeitscreme-selbermachen+3580.html


----------



## Dini (28. März 2010)

nee, ich bin noch da werd aber gleich schlafen gehn =)


----------



## seanbuddha (28. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hmm ja da gibts was. Die hast du sogar schon in dir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich musste sowas von lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Warum zur Hölle les ich als erstes: "Weiß einer wie man es sich mit Feuchtigkeitscreme selber machen kann?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> nee, ich bin noch da werd aber gleich schlafen gehn =)



Nein du wirst NICHT gehen! *An Dini klammer*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

*mitklammer*


----------



## Silenzz (28. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> hier viel Spass! http://www.wawerko.d...achen+3580.html



Seehr witzig Seany...
Skatero, bahhhh das kommt doch nicht bei MIR ins Gesicht oÔ Is ja voll ekelich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und danke Razy, wenigstens einer der mich beschützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;dith: noez, das Bild wurde nicht hochgeladen... Ehm krise egal, Skatero dein Link funzt net


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

*mitklammer*


----------



## Grushdak (28. März 2010)

Moins ....

Wer schenkt mir eine Stunde Schlaf, die diese Nacht "geklaut" wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. März 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Seehr witzig Seany...
> Skatero, bahhhh das kommt doch nicht bei MIR ins Gesicht oÔ Is ja voll ekelich
> 
> 
> ...



lol is doch nen Rezept ? War ernst gemeint^^


----------



## Skatero (28. März 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ehm krise egal, Skatero dein Link funzt net



Hey...


----------



## Dini (28. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Moins ....
> 
> Wer schenkt mir eine Stunde Schlaf, die diese Nacht "geklaut" wird?
> 
> ...


*nick und anschließ*


----------



## Manoroth (28. März 2010)

wie gesagt: olivenöl

funzt wirklich

sag ich aus eigener erfahrung


----------



## seanbuddha (28. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BnHR4cMXiyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Mir ist langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dito ich will saufen !


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Das tu ich schon, rauchen hatte ich auch schon, Musik läuft auch, und mir ist trotzdem langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Das tu ich schon, rauchen hatte ich auch schon, Musik läuft auch, und mir ist trotzdem langweilig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann...ka ich mach mir aufjedenfalll nen Kaffee ^_^bis gleich und bin gleich auch weg eine smoken


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Dini erzähl uns mal irgendwas schönes...


----------



## Ykon (28. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wer schenkt mir eine Stunde Schlaf, die diese Nacht "geklaut" wird?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Winterzeitumstellung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Und danke Razy, wenigstens einer der mich beschützt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einer muss es ja tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (28. März 2010)

Ach, ich schenke mir die Stunde nun selber, indem ich mal samstags eine Stunde früher wie gewohnt ins Bett gehe. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gn8 Euch allen


----------



## seanbuddha (28. März 2010)

wieder da^^


----------



## Dini (28. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ne-FnZFbmNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*rehaugen mach und wink*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Nix winken du bleibst und unterhältst uns!


----------



## Dini (28. März 2010)

stehst du dann morgen früh für mich auf?^^

Lillllllllly!!!!!!! *anhopps und knuddel*


----------



## seanbuddha (28. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7LbumSMoQK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> stehst du dann morgen früh für mich auf?^^


Klar kann ich machen, wann muss ich wo sein?

Edit: Huhu Lilly.


----------



## Dini (28. März 2010)

ich glaub nur, es fällt doch auf dass ich das nicht bin :>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Das geht schon, ich setz mir einfache eine Perücke auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Das geht schon, ich setz mir einfache eine Perücke auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und Brüste wachsen lassen musste dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (28. März 2010)

Nee nee, ich werd noch fix ins Bad und dann in die Heija.
Gut Nacht ihr Racker! ;P


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Ich streng mich an, das wird schon bis morgen.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Nee nee, ich werd noch fix ins Bad und dann in die Heija.
> Gut Nacht ihr Racker! ;P



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIN

Dini du darfst nicht gehen! *heul* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Hmm - Bier leer, Dini weg, Musik aus, im TV nur schrott - ich geh auch pennen, nacht zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. März 2010)

Na toll alle gehen T_T 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rQBeyANThAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. März 2010)

ich geh auch ma mein Kopfkissen begrüßen^^
immerhin hab ich morgen was um mich zum aufstehen zu bewegen... mhhh kalte Pizza ;D


----------



## seanbuddha (28. März 2010)

Pah dann geh ich auch mal Schlafen...


----------



## TheStormrider (28. März 2010)

Anyone else there? anybody still outthere?


----------



## Kangrim (28. März 2010)

*Am Horizont erschein und wink*


----------



## Skatero (28. März 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> *Am Horizont erschein und wink*



Hallo Kangrim


----------



## Kangrim (28. März 2010)

Hi Skatero.


----------



## TheStormrider (28. März 2010)

Hi ihr zwei.


----------



## Skatero (28. März 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Hi Skatero.



Und wie gehts dir?


----------



## Kangrim (28. März 2010)

Naja bin recht müde, also werd ich jetzt auch schlafen gehen.

Cu ^^


----------



## Skatero (28. März 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja bin recht müde, also werd ich jetzt auch schlafen gehen.
> 
> Cu ^^



Gute Nacht


----------



## TheStormrider (28. März 2010)

Wie schnell alle kommen und gehen. Unglaublich.


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

Moin,

Ich bin Agnostiker.

Peace


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Abend. Leekran und Khorill scheinen ja schon einiges an Alkohol getrunken zu haben...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Nope, der einzige mit Alkohol hier bin ich!


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Abend. *Leekran und Khorill* scheinen ja schon einiges an Alkohol getrunken zu haben...



Du aber auch.


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> ich kann auch ohne alkohol christen verklemmt finden xD



Post mal nicht doppelt ... darf man nicht!


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Ihr benehmt euch wie 11 Jahrige Gangsta Kinder, die gerade eine Dose Alkoholfreies Bier getrunken haben, und im Park ne Bank umgeworfen haben, und sich jetzt toll fuehlen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ihr benehmt euch wie 11 Jahrige Gangsta Kinder, die gerade eine Dose *Alkoholfreies* Bier getrunken haben, und im Park ne Bank umgeworfen haben, und sich jetzt toll fuehlen.



KETZER!!!!


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nope, der einzige mit Alkohol hier bin ich!



Der einzige, der es dem Gesetz nach darf, scheint mir wohl eher-.-


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> KETZER!!!!



ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Lass mal die armen Bubben in Ruhe, die kommen doch gerade in die Pupertät...


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ihr benehmt euch wie 11 Jahrige Gangsta Kinder, die gerade eine Dose Alkoholfreies Bier getrunken haben, und im Park ne Bank umgeworfen haben, und sich jetzt toll fuehlen.



Ich gebe zu, ich habe mich mal wie ein Gangsta gefühlt, als ich 14 war und auf einem Spielplatz ne alte Bank kaputt gemacht habe .... allerdings hatte ich da ne Fanta zuvor getrunken ...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Ein Bier ohne Alkohl ist kein Bier sondern eine Sünde!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schreib nie wieder "alkoholfreies bier" :<


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> schreib nie wieder "alkoholfreies bier" :<



Sonst tötet Lachmann uns alle ... das ist so DAS Wort bei ihm, was bei Harry Potter das Wort "Lord Voldemort"


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Der einzige, der es dem Gesetz nach darf, scheint mir wohl eher-.-



Ich darf auch Bier kaufen (und trinken) rein vom gesetzlichen her, aber ich tus net yay \o/


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es wird hoffentlich ein Fakt, dass du eine Verwarnung bekommst.
> 
> Und nun: Bitte zurück zum eigentlichen Thema und ignoriert diese drei Störenfriede. Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.



Razyl...ich stimme nur ungern mit dir ueberein, aber in diesem Thema kann ich dir nur zustimmen xD An die beiden Spassvoegel: Uh jetzt habt ihrs mir ja gegeben, ich heule ja fast schon... Fakt ist, ich kann an einer normalen Diskussion teilnehmen, ohne den Klassenclown zu spielen. Ihr fuehlt euch jetzt wahrscheinlich cool, weil ihr hier Mist schreibt Langsam kann ich Razyl RICHTIG verstehen-.-


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich darf auch Bier kaufen (und trinken) rein vom gesetzlichen her, aber ich tus net yay \o/



nuub


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sonst tötet Lachmann uns alle ... das ist so DAS Wort bei ihm, was bei Harry Potter das Wort "Lord Voldemort"



jep >:3
muhahahahaha


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> schreib nie wieder "alkoholfreies bier" :<



Warum soll ich nicht "alkoholfreies bier" schreiben?  Nur weils so ...bescheiden.... schmeckt? Dass ist doch kein grund, das Wort hier zu verbieten!


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> An die beiden Spassvoegel: Uh jetzt habt ihrs mir ja gegeben, ich heule ja fast schon... Fakt ist, ich kann an einer normalen Diskussion teilnehmen, ohne den Klassenklaun zu spielen. Ihr fuehlt euch jetzt wahrscheinlich cool, weil ihr hier Mist schreibt Langsam kann ich Razyl RICHTIG verstehen-.-



Dann wärst du neben Skatero der zweite, der mich verstehen kann in diesem Thema. oO
Es heißt btw: Clown, nicht klaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Warum soll ich nicht "alkoholfreies bier" schreiben? Nur weils so ...bescheiden.... schmeckt? Dass ist doch kein grund, das Wort hier zu verbieten!



Ähm doch.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es heißt btw: Clown, nicht klaun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ups 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Warum soll ich nicht "alkoholfreies bier" schreiben?  Nur weils so ...bescheiden.... schmeckt? Dass ist doch kein grund, das Wort hier zu verbieten!



weil alkoholfreies b*** gegen die natur ist!


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,
3 Ausnahmetalente haben mal wieder eine bis dato vernünftige, wenn auch nicht immer geradlinige Diskussion zerstört. Wie kann man ... ich schreib einfach nichts mehr dazu...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Ist ganz einfach, man nehme eine Thread, schreibe Müll, warte bis ihn die Forenpolizei reportet und schon ist er zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ist ganz einfach, man nehme eine Thread, schreibe Müll, warte bis ihn die Forenpolizei reportet und schon ist er zu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und hoffentlich sperrt dich mal ein Moderator, am besten wäre ja für immer.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Sei doch nicht so zu mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (28. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Sei doch nicht so zu mir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier im NS oder im WoW Forum wärs ja kein Problem gewesen, aber dank euch Experten dürfen wir wohl in den nächsten Jahren auf nur annähernd tiefgründige Diskussionen verzichten. Ich kann mir bloß nicht diese Doofheit erklären. Sie ist es nähmlich, die mich so stinkig macht.


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Du glaubst allen ernstes, das du überleben würdest, wenn es eine Anarchie gäbe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten fand ich mal einen Punk, den ich gefragt hatte: "Was machst du, wenn dir jemand deine Jacke klaut?" seine Antwort darauf: "Was wohl..ich ruf die Bullen".


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Ich find es immer toll wenn man von einem Menschen auf alle anderen schließt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich find es immer toll wenn man von einem Menschen auf alle anderen schließt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, ja es ist ganz nett. Besonders da du auch eine Mitschuld trägst, dass der Thread geclosed wurde... danke dir, Lekraan und Khorhiil brauchen wir ab sofort nicht mal mehr eine Diskussion anfangen, weil Ihr sie am Ende eh wieder zerstört...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Und deshalb kann man von einem Iroträger auf den anderen schließen? Den Sinn und Zusammenhang musste mir jetzt aber erklären...
Weißt ja, ich bin ein doofer Punk der den ganzen Tag nur säuft und keine Bildung hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

sieht wirklich danach aus-.-
echt, und ich riskiere damit zwar wieder n bann, aber ich will dass jetzt mal sagen:
WIe dumm ist bitte die Moderatorenschaft, wenn sie statt die Stoerefriede zu bannen den Thread schliesst? Oh man...

Danke den Mitgliedern die nach dem motto:
"Nieder mit Diskussionen, Meinungsaustausch und Niveau!
Es lebe Spam, scheisse Labbern und sich ansaufen, bis man das Haus vollgekotzt hat. Noch ein wenig Provokation dazu und schon gibts jede Menge Spass."
leben


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Haste ja ganz ganz toll hinbekommen mit dem Thread Leki.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. März 2010)

Nabnd,WM26 heute nacht ^_^


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Haste ja ganz ganz toll hinbekommen mit dem Thread Leki.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann Lekraan noch schreiben?


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Haste ja ganz ganz toll hinbekommen mit dem Thread Leki.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

ch immernoch schreiben...


----------



## Galdos (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> sieht wirklich danach aus-.-
> echt, und ich riskiere damit zwar wieder n bann, aber ich will dass jetzt mal sagen:
> WIe dumm ist bitte die Moderatorenschaft, wenn sie statt die Stoerefriede zu bannen den Thread schliesst? Oh man...
> 
> ...



Habe ich mich eben auch gefragt...anstatt die störenden Beiträge zu löschen und die Schreiber derselbigen einfach zu bannen...

Und dabei hatte ich gerade so einen schönen Text zum Thema verfasst, wollte ihn gerade posten, und dann steht da der "Thread ist geschlossen". Danke an die entsprechenden Leute!-.-


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Klar kann er, wie gesagt, angetrunken bin nur ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, die Moderatoren sind auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren...


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann Lekraan noch schreiben?



Nein, leider nicht mehr. Tragisch, tragisch.


Der Thread ist zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich ncihts dafür, beschwert euch bei Firun


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Die Mods hier sind auch nur Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn sie fertig sind mit HdR gucken, wirds nen paar Verwarnungen und nen paar Forenpausen/Banns geben.

Die paar dämlichen Posts von den Kiddies zu löschen, hätte aber wirklich mehr Sinn gemacht, als ihn ganz zu schließen, wenn selbst ich mich diesmal relativ beherrschen konnte dadrin *g*

Desweiteren..ihr seid tatsächlich nicht lustig. Werdet erwachsen.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Die Mods hier sind auch nur Menschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass nur einer von denen ne Forenpause bekommt... sie haben ja doch nur eine Diskussion völlig kaputt gemacht


----------



## Dini (28. März 2010)

*Zeigt bestimmt auf die stille Treppe*
Hopp hopp!

So, nun ein paar Worte zu dem Thread...
Religionsthemen, ebenso wie Politik waren bisher immer schon schwierige Themen und ihr könnte es nicht abstreiten, fallen in gewisser Hinsicht aus dem Rahmen, dieses Forums.
DA anzufangen jeden beitrag auf spam etc zu überprüfen ist massiver aufwand und es würde eh wieder Willkür gebrüllt.
"Danken" darf man also nicht Firun, sondern denjenigen die nichts anderes zum Thema beitragen wollen, als lautstrk zu verkünden das Religion fürn Arsch ist.


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Werdet erwachsen.



Herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dini schrieb:


> *Zeigt bestimmt auf die stille Treppe*
> Hopp hopp!
> 
> So, nun ein paar Worte zu dem Thread...
> ...



Keine Ahnung, aber /sign


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> So, nun ein paar Worte zu dem Thread...
> Religionsthemen, ebenso wie Politik waren bisher immer schon schwierige Themen und ihr könnte es nicht abstreiten, fallen in gewisser Hinsicht aus dem Rahmen, dieses Forums.
> DA anzufangen jeden beitrag auf spam etc zu überprüfen ist massiver aufwand und es würde eh wieder Willkür gebrüllt.
> "Danken" darf man also nicht Firun, sondern denjenigen die nichts anderes zum Thema beitragen wollen, als lautstrk zu verkünden das Religion fürn Arsch ist.



Bis dato hat die Diskussion wunderbar funktioniert. Und bitte, das letzte kann doch nur eine billige Ausrede sein. Alle drei wurde von mir reported, da muss man sich deren Beiträge nur anschauen und gut wäre es. Zudem die drei nur auf den letzten beiden Seiten unterwegs waren, also so ein großer Aufwand kann das gar nicht sein.


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bis dato hat die Diskussion wunderbar funktioniert. Und bitte, das letzte kann doch nur eine billige Ausrede sein. Alle drei wurde von mir reported, da muss man sich deren Beiträge nur anschauen und gut wäre es. Zudem die drei nur auf den letzten beiden Seiten unterwegs waren, also so ein großer Aufwand kann das gar nicht sein.



Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber ich nimm dich Clown irgendwie nicht ernst


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

bin ich etwa schon weg? oO
ich bin noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und an den Vorposter:
Gehts noch? Das musst du noch sagen? Nach dem Mist den du gebaut hast?


----------



## Edou (28. März 2010)

Hab ma nen paar dinge gelesn und ich muss sagen,Ihr habt eine anner klatsche oder? - Wenn ihr nichts sinnvolles,dem thema bezogen beitragen könnt,wäre es besser,ihr haltet euer übergroßes mundwerk,Und hört auf zu denken (falls ihr dass jemals tatet) und klickt auf dass X oben rechts in der ecke und ende.Aber Muss man eine gute diskussion so zerstören? Ich denke wohl eher nicht. Naja Gute leistung,nen 24 std ban wär doch mal wieder angebracht bei sowas-.-.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber ich nimm dich Clown irgendwie nicht ernst



Und wer hat gesagt, dass du mich ernst nehmen sollst? Dein Papa? Dein toller Freund Khorhiil? Die Bierflasche vor dir? Oder hat sich etwas in deinem kleinen Gehirn geregt?


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> bin ich etwa schon weg? oO



Jap


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> bin ich etwa schon weg? oO




Für Gewöhnlich bekommt man eine PN mit dem Grund, aber ich muss auch gerade mal testen, ob ich noch schreiben kann *g*


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Omg, ich muss mir gerade ein Tonband ueber die Gefahren von Aids anhoeren...das suckt-.- als ob ich so ein idiot waere...


----------



## Edou (28. März 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][#10245] Du hast keine Erlaubnis Mitgliederprofile aufzurufen. Oo Wtf - heut spinnt buffed aber ma derb-.-[/font]


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

RICHTIG Derb-.-
Ich konnte keine PM verschicken, desswegen dachte ich dass ich gebannt bin^^


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2010)

*hust* korhill down


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Ich bin ja nicht wirklich Abends hier unterwegs..normal ist das wohl nicht, dass es hier gerade vollkommen überlastet ist oder? *g*


----------



## mookuh (28. März 2010)

bei mir kommt auch ich dars nachrichtensystem nicht benutzen und ich hab keine berechtigung fürs forum ab und zu gerade -.-


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

*Baut Onkel Nox einen Altar* lalala :X


----------



## Ykon (28. März 2010)

Nox ist cool.


----------



## Edou (28. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> bei mir kommt auch ich dars nachrichtensystem nicht benutzen und ich hab keine berechtigung fürs forum ab und zu gerade -.-



Ja,es Lagt alles,ich hab eben gefühlte 30min für 1ne seite zum laden gebraucht-.-

Nox ist,wahr und wird auch immer cool bleiben^.^


----------



## Ykon (28. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Nox ist,wahr und wird auch immer cool bleiben^.^



Ich persönlich hätte mich nicht dahingesetzt und ein paar Trollposts zu entfernen, um der Community wieder freien Lauf zu geben. ;>


----------



## Noxiel (28. März 2010)

Das Argument die Masse nicht für den Unsinn ein paar Weniger zu bestrafen hat bei mir aber gut gezogen, und dafür nehme ich mir auch die Zeit die Beiträge zu entfernen. 

(Außerdem war bei HdR gerade Werbung) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das Argument die Masse nicht für den Unsinn ein paar Weniger zu bestrafen hat bei mir aber gut gezogen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ja auch ein schlagkräftiges Argument  Und du hast dir echt so viel Arbeit gemacht für uns? :O


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Er ist beeinflussbar!
Dini? Die Signatur ist toll *g*


----------



## Dini (28. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nicht wirklich Abends hier unterwegs..normal ist das wohl nicht, dass es hier gerade vollkommen überlastet ist oder? *g*


So wie ich es aufgeschnappt habe ist WoW komplett down... eben waren circa 440 Mitglieder und 3000 Gäste im Forum unterwegs.


----------



## Noxiel (28. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> [...]eben waren circa 440 Mitglieder und 3000 Gäste im Forum unterwegs.



Ach, dann ist das der Grund warum mir jetzt ein paar Haarbüschel auf dem Kopf fehlen. Und ich wollte schon den Rechner beschuldigen, dass sich Buffed so langsam aufbaut.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> So wie ich es aufgeschnappt habe ist WoW komplett down... eben waren circa 440 Mitglieder und 3000 Gäste im Forum unterwegs.



Oooohh, da mussten die ganzen Suchtis wieder auftauchen und minutenlang auf Blizzard rumhauen, weil die ja absichtlich die server abstürzen lassen.. achso, ok, ist verständlich.


----------



## Dini (28. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das Argument die Masse nicht für den Unsinn ein paar Weniger zu bestrafen hat bei mir aber gut gezogen, und dafür nehme ich mir auch die Zeit die Beiträge zu entfernen.
> 
> (Außerdem war bei HdR gerade Werbung)
> 
> ...


Noxi iat halt ein Lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Manowår schrieb:


> Dini? Die Signatur ist toll *g*


Vielen Dank, wurd endlich mal Zeit für etwas Neues



Noxiel schrieb:


> Ach, dann ist das der Grund warum mir jetzt ein paar Haarbüschel auf dem Kopf fehlen. Und ich wollte schon den Rechner beschuldigen, dass sich Buffed so langsam aufbaut.



Geht mir auch so, die ganze Zeit error Meldungen *grml hmpf dinge zum zerstören such*


----------



## Edou (28. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ach, dann ist das der Grund warum mir jetzt ein paar Haarbüschel auf dem Kopf fehlen. Und ich wollte schon den Rechner beschuldigen, dass sich Buffed so langsam aufbaut.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ach, dann ist das der Grund warum mir jetzt ein paar Haarbüschel auf dem Kopf fehlen. Und ich wollte schon den Rechner beschuldigen, dass sich Buffed so langsam aufbaut.



Du hast noch Haare? Nach all den Jahren hier auf buffed.de? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (28. März 2010)

Ich bin erst zarte 25, mein Haar ist noch voll. Grau werde ich allerdings schon ^^'


----------



## Ykon (28. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so, die ganze Zeit error Meldungen *grml hmpf dinge zum zerstören such*



Ich wollte schon Zam zerstören. Aber anscheinend hat er ja keine Schuld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin erst zarte 25, mein Haar ist noch voll. Grau werde ich allerdings schon ^^'



Onkel Nox wird mal ein alter, weißer Mann *g*


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Naja die Mods hier haben ja leider keine lange Lebenserwartung :/
Schaut euch das doch an..das hübsche Lächeln von Dini wird bald hinter hunderten von Falten verschwinden, gefolgt von Magengeschwüren. Nox´ Haare werden dünner und er wird irgendwann zu viel Kaffee trinken, dass sein Kreislauf verrückt spielt und das alles wird in den nächsten 3 Monaten eintreten


----------



## Dini (28. März 2010)

weniger "s" mehr "ß"?^^


----------



## Noxiel (28. März 2010)

Dafür darf ich mich bei meinem alten Herrn bedanken. Der war mit Mitte 30 schlohweiß. -_- *seufz*


----------



## Edou (28. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon Zam zerstören. Aber anscheinend hat er ja keine Schuld.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG,Zam is wie chuck norris unzerstörbar! Es gab mal gerüchte dass Chuck norris zam besiegt haben soll,natürlich ist es eine lüge die zam selbst in die welt gesetzt hat.


----------



## Noxiel (28. März 2010)

So, ich gehe dann mal Bubu machen. Morgen muß ich wieder Geld für Brötchen verdienen. Howdy


----------



## Edou (28. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> So, ich gehe dann mal Bubu machen. Morgen muß ich wieder Geld für Brötchen verdienen. Howdy



Wenn bubu schlafen heißt dann gute nach,wenn nicht.....WTF....

Nacht Onkel Nox =)


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dafür darf ich mich bei meinem alten Herrn bedanken. Der war mit Mitte 30 schlohweiß. -_- *seufz*


ooooh, armes Nox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Noxiel schrieb:


> So, ich gehe dann mal Bubu machen. Morgen muß ich wieder Geld für Brötchen verdienen. Howdy


Gute Nacht Noxiel, schlaf gut. Du könntest dir auch Brot kaufen, anstatt Brötchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Brot/Brötchen haben viel zu viele Kohlenhydrate! Teufelszeug!


----------



## Dini (28. März 2010)

*amüsiert ihre Chips mümmel*


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> *amüsiert ihre Chips mümmel*



Wieso hast du Chips und wir nicht?


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Das ist ja noch viel schlimmeres Teufelszeug!  

Edit: Bin ich eigentlich der einzige Mensch, der keine Süßigkeiten isst? *g*


----------



## Dini (28. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso hast du Chips und wir nicht?


*mit Razyl teil* auch wenn du gerad den Chat sofort wieder verlassen hast^^



Manowår schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch viel schlimmeres Teufelszeug!
> 
> Edit: Bin ich eigentlich der einzige Mensch, der keine Süßigkeiten isst? *g*


Hm.... ich lass jede Süßigkeit für Steak stehn, medium-englisch zb. zählt das?
Außerdem nehm ich davon eh nicht zu *schulterzuck und weiter mampf*


----------



## Edou (28. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch viel schlimmeres Teufelszeug!
> 
> Edit: Bin ich eigentlich der einzige Mensch, der keine Süßigkeiten isst? *g*


Kann sein *nachos futter*.....shit die 2te packung muss von 1-5halten >_<


----------



## Ykon (28. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Edit: Bin ich eigentlich der einzige Mensch, der keine Süßigkeiten isst? *g*



Esse ich auch nicht mehr. Haben mich ein halbes Jahr meines Lebens gekostet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Nox 4 President Buffedtod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der mit der coolen Sense die Luft zerschneidet, auch bekannt als Bill Tuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Ja das mit dem Steak macht dich dann wieder sympathisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag auch so nen Stoffwechsel haben.. ich konnte bis ich 17/18 war, auch in mich hineinschaufeln, was es so gab und dann irgendwann..kam die Plautze :/

Jetzt muss ich trainieren wie ein bekloppter, dass das nie wieder so wird. Aber wenigstens macht mir Sport spaß und hey..ich seh einfach top aus :>

Ich war vor kurzem in Köln bei einem Mexikaner..da hab ich die besten Nachos überhaupt gegessen.
Das waren Nachos, die mit Chili Con Carne überbacken waren. Einfach grandios :>


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Nox ist cool.



Nein.


----------



## Kronas (28. März 2010)

*kamikaze post entfern*


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

So wird zeit schlafen zu gehen )=
Morgen schreiben wir uns nicht, ich schlafe bei freunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
UNd das wird sicher eine durchgemachte Nacht xD


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> Gelöööööscht



Sig'ed


----------



## Ykon (28. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nein.



Doch!

Gummimauer!

Pwned.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nein.



warum nicht?
Weil er euch eins auf die Finger gegeben hat?


----------



## Dini (28. März 2010)

oh, also aus der Umgebung Manowår


----------



## Galdos (28. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch viel schlimmeres Teufelszeug!
> 
> Edit: Bin ich eigentlich der einzige Mensch, der keine Süßigkeiten isst? *g*



Nicht der einzige, aber wohl einer der wenigen, wenn du denn wirklich GAR keine Süßigkeiten isst.

Ich selber esse ab und zu mal was Schokoladiges oder ein paar Chips oder Tortillas, aber das hält sich doch arg in Grenzen. In Maßen geniessen heißt es, denn im Übermaß ist alles ungesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Gerade hab´ ich aber kleine Schoko-Ostereier aus´m Aldi hier liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sig'ed



doch nciht


Ykon schrieb:


> Doch!
> 
> Gummimauer!
> 
> Pwned.



NEin!


dragon1 schrieb:


> warum nicht?
> Weil er euch eins auf die Finger gegeben hat?



Die besten Mods sind immer noch Dini, MAladin und Pente!11!


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Dini, bedeutet deine Sig eigentlich dass du gerne Kochst?
Ich liebe Kochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Spaghetti mit Meeresfruechten sind Episch mit dem itemlvl 1337 xD Ja selbstlob stinkt, ich war aber gerade erst duschen *Flacher Witz*


----------



## Edou (28. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> oh, also aus der Umgebung Manowår



Wenn ich wüsste wie ich in diesem chat ne pn schreibn könnte,würde ich dir antworten auf des "ja edou?" - aber um hier auf die frage zurück zu kommen,nix du hast geschriebn ich hab auf meine art hallo gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so könnte man es sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Wenn du das sagst, wirds wohl so sein *g*
Köln ist etwa -wenn ich den Tacho nach oben treibe- 35 Minuten entfernt. Wohne in der Nähe von Hagen.

Also ich esse wirklich sehr selten Süßigkeiten. Das wird ungefähr so sein: Zu Ostern 2-3 Rafaelo. Im Jahr eine Tüte Nachos. *g*

Ui die kleinen Kinners sind wieder cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Sag mal Dragon, musst du mit deinen 13 Jährchen nicht schon lang im Bett sein? :/


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

In Deutschland wurden 3 neue Irrenanstallten gebaut:
Eine in Koeln. Eine in [font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]Berlin[/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]Und ueber Bayern wird ein Dach gebaut[/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"] xD[/font]


----------



## Dini (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dini, bedeutet deine Sig eigentlich dass du gerne Kochst?


Wenns nicht für mich allein ist, dann ja! =)



Edou schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüsste wie ich in diesem chat ne pn schreibn könnte,würde ich dir antworten auf des "ja edou?" - aber um hier auf die frage zurück zu kommen,nix du hast geschriebn ich hab auf meine art hallo gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Doppelklick auf meinen Nicknamen sollte es im IRC tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Manowår schrieb:


> Wenn du das sagst, wirds wohl so sein *g*
> Köln ist etwa -wenn ich den Tacho nach oben treibe- 35 Minuten entfernt. Wohne in der Nähe von Hagen.


Da trittste dann aber ordentlich^^ Grenze W-tal komm ich her, von Hagen aus gesehen die andere Seite.


----------



## Galdos (28. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wenn du das sagst, wirds wohl so sein *g*
> Köln ist etwa -wenn ich den Tacho nach oben treibe- 35 Minuten entfernt. Wohne in der Nähe von Hagen.
> 
> Also ich esse wirklich sehr selten Süßigkeiten. Das wird ungefähr so sein: Zu Ostern 2-3 Rafaelo. Im Jahr eine Tüte Nachos. *g*
> ...




Nähe Hagen und nur 35 Minuten nach Köln? Wo genau wohnst du denn da bzw. wie schnell fährst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? Weil ich wohn´ in Remscheid und brauch´ nur unwesentlich kürzer mit´m Auto nach Köln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Nox is Not available in your country!
[font="Times, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Times, arial, sans-serif"]schade...[/font]


----------



## Ykon (28. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Da trittste dann aber ordentlich^^ Grenze W-tal komm ich her, von Hagen aus gesehen die andere Seite.



Wuppertal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist knapp 25 Minuten von hier. :>


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

http://www.jamlegend.com/song/68640/431507/

Jamlegend + Sonata Arctica = Epic Win : Tennisarmsyndrom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Naja ich muss meinen Sprit recht selten selber bezahlen, weil ich rund 80% auf die Arbeit schieben kann. 
Dann bekomm ich noch Zuschüsse wegen Verschleissteilen etc , also brauche ich weder auf Verbrauch noch auf die langlebigkeit schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Autobahn ist offen.
Mein Auto seht ihr in meiner Sig -> jetzt reimts euch zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War in letzter Zeit des öfteren bei einer Firma in Solingen (die letzten Volldeppen..).
Da hätte ich ja mal an der Tür klopfen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

noch 6 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> noch 6 Seiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



666(6) the number of the beast! *iron maiden sing*


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> 666(6) the number of the beast! *iron maiden sing*



Iron Maiden ftw!

Kennt hier noch jemand V[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]ampire Hunter D? [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Der Anime/Film ist einfach episch...[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]hab ihn vor ewigkeiten gesehen, vlt schlag ich ihn ja mal morgen zum anschaun vor^^ [/font]


----------



## Dweencore (28. März 2010)

abend l


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

Schamy1 schrieb:


> abend l



Gear 2!


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

abend Schamy1


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Ich find Mangas/Animes irgendwie furchtbar..
Die einzigen Sachen die ich da bisher gesehen habe, waren "Lady Death" , Helsing, Ghost in the Shell (da muss ich sogar sagen..großartig) und "Name vergessen..:>"


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich find Mangas/Animes irgendwie furchtbar..
> Die einzigen Sachen die ich da bisher gesehen habe, waren "Lady Death" , Helsing, Ghost in the Shell (da muss ich sogar sagen..großartig) und "Name vergessen..:>"



Schau One Piece. Das geilste was es in dem Bereich gibt


----------



## Edou (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Iron Maiden ftw!
> 
> Kennt hier noch jemand V[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]ampire Hunter D? [/font]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Der Anime/Film ist einfach episch...[/font]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]hab ihn vor ewigkeiten gesehen, vlt schlag ich ihn ja mal morgen zum anschaun vor^^ [/font]



ja kenn ich,is aber ne weile her....Und erinnerungen kaum noch....^^


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Ach..ganz vergessen -> Goldenboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (28. März 2010)

die Welt ist ein Dorf *doll nick*


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Das war jetzt höflich gesagt, das ich nicht hätte anklopfen dürfen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich find Mangas/Animes irgendwie furchtbar..
> Die einzigen Sachen die ich da bisher gesehen habe, waren "Lady Death" , Helsing, Ghost in the Shell (da muss ich sogar sagen..großartig) und "Name vergessen..:>"




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQghSEl0hHQ
Hier ein Musikvideo zu [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Vampire Hunter D bloodlust....[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Vampire und ROmantik und kaempfe...aber RICHTIG, nicht son Mist wie der Kramm im Fernsehn/Kino gerade.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Das war noch ne Richtig Interessante Sache damals^^[/font]


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> die Welt ist ein Dorf *doll nick*



Und der Mond ein einziger Haufen Hundekot


----------



## Dini (28. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das war jetzt höflich gesagt, das ich nicht hätte anklopfen dürfen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


versteh ich jetzt irgendwie nicht^^


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Schiffe versenken mit Lekraan:"x/y"
"Getroffen. Niveau versenkt"


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Schiffe versenken mit Lekraan:"x/y"
> "Getroffen. Niveau versenkt"



öhm ja


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> versteh ich jetzt irgendwie nicht^^




Na weil ich in letzter Zeit immer in der Nähe bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Mano muss mal langsam ins Bett. Kann ja nicht jeder Ferien haben (genießt die Zeit! :>)


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Na weil ich in letzter Zeit immer in der Nähe bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Morgen knacken wir die 6666


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> *mit Razyl teil* auch wenn du gerad den Chat sofort wieder verlassen hast^^



Ich antworte spät, aber ich antworte.
Ich habe den Chat verlassen, weil ich ungern mit Lekraan, Kronas & co in einem Chatraum sein will. Aber danke dir fürs teilen oO


----------



## Dweencore (28. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Na weil ich in letzter Zeit immer in der Nähe bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nacht


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Gute Nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Morgen?


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Gute Nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann kommt uns der Teufel holen!


Razyl schrieb:


> Ich antworte spät, aber ich antworte.
> Ich habe den Chat verlassen, weil ich ungern mit Lekraan, Kronas & co in einem Chatraum sein will. Aber danke dir fürs teilen oO



Ich versteh nciht warum *kopf schüttel*
Magst du mich etwa nicht?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2010)

Wenn ich es im anderen Thread schon nicht posten darf dann halt hier:

13 Gründe warum Bier besser ist als das Christentum!

1. you don't have to go to church to get beer
2. if you hear the voice of beer you're not blessed, but drunk
3. nobody will harm you if you don't drink any beer at all
4. nobody thinks he is the son of a beer
5. beer doesn't tell you when, where and how you are allowed to have sex
6. beer has never caused any armed conflicts
7. nobody enforces beer on small children who can't yet decide for themselves
8. those who have beer won't knock on other people's doors to share it
9. you don't have to read a book to know anything about beer
10. nobody was ever burnt, tortured or hung in the name of beer
11. you don't have to wait another 2,000 years for a second beer
12. there is unquestionable evidence that beer does exist
13. if you have dedicated your whole life to beer, there are groups to help you


----------



## Dweencore (28. März 2010)

naja ich geh auch mal ins bett ^^
cucu bis morgen


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich versteh nciht warum *kopf schüttel*
> Magst du mich etwa nicht?



Nein, ich mag dich nicht. Ist das Grund genug? Super, und nun geh wieder mit Barbie spielen Dankeschön.


----------



## Sanshiki (28. März 2010)

Bissel Postcounter mal pushen hier...


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Sanshiki schrieb:


> Bissel Postcounter mal pushen hier...



Seit wann darf man zwei Accounts haben? oO


----------



## Sanshiki (28. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seit wann darf man zwei Accounts haben? oO



Hey, ich gebe nicht vor eine andere Person zu sein


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Sanshiki schrieb:


> Hey, ich gebe nicht vor eine andere Person zu sein



Wurde dein alter Account etwa gebannt? Wenn dann ändert das nichts, bzgl. Hausverbot und so.


----------



## dragon1 (28. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Morgen?



glaub nicht dass sich 5 seiten in 2 Min ausgehen xD


----------



## Sanshiki (28. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wurde dein alter Account etwa gebannt? Wenn dann ändert das nichts, bzgl. Hausverbot und so.



Nö, mein alter Acc hat den L33T Status erreicht, sprich ich habe 1337 Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..und ich habe doch mal gesagt, dass ich dann aufhöre zu posten^^


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, ich mag dich nicht. Ist das Grund genug? Super, und nun geh wieder mit Barbie spielen Dankeschön.



OK, und warum magst du mich nicht? Ich spiele gerne mit Barbie!


Sanshiki schrieb:


> Bissel Postcounter mal pushen hier...


Mir ist der Postcounter inzwischen so egal ... 



Razyl schrieb:


> Seit wann darf man zwei Accounts haben? oO



Ich hab 6 oder 7 stück ... nur kein einziger ist Aktiv ... bzw. kann mit keinem einzigen schreiben xD


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> /e
> omg epic fail uhr nicht umgestellt xD


*kopf--->tisch*



Sanshiki schrieb:


> Nö, mein alter Acc hat den L33T Status erreicht, sprich ich habe 1337 Posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich wiederhole mich aber egal:
*kopf--->tisch*



Lekraan schrieb:


> OK, und warum magst du mich nicht? Ich spiele gerne mit Barbie!



Hm... lass mich raten...
Ahja: du hast vorhin mit deinen tollen Kumpanen eine Diskussion mit wahnsinnig viel Blödsinn auseinandergenommen, du bist allgemein sehr nervig, du hast auch schon andere saudämliche Sachen angestellt.... die Liste ist beliebig ergänzbar, aber mir fehlt dafür gerade die Zeit und der Nerv.


----------



## dragon1 (29. März 2010)

OMg gerade festgestellt...hier steht bei JEDEM zitat [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*28 March 2010 - 23:03, said:*[/font]


----------



## dragon1 (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> *kopf--->tisch*



Hey so schlimm auch wieder nicht^^ Kann jedem passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

Grüsse!


----------



## dragon1 (29. März 2010)

hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

Wer alles grad die Rückkehr des Königs miterlebt hat Hände hoch!


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hey so schlimm auch wieder nicht^^ Kann jedem passieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es passiert aber nur dir.


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wer alles grad die Rückkehr des Königs miterlebt hat Hände hoch!



Ich kann mir den Film jeden Tag ansehen ohne Werbung :>


----------



## Lekraan (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> *kopf--->tisch*
> 
> 
> Ich wiederhole mich aber egal:
> ...



Kopf --> Tisch ... mich wundert es langsam nicht mehr, dass bei dir im Kopf alles hinüber ist, soofrt wie du deinen Kopf gegen den Tisch haust ... 



Zeig mal die Liste ... führ mal bisschen vor - würd mich interessieren
Erweise mir die letzte Ehre - ich bin eh nciht mehr lange unter den NS


----------



## Sanshiki (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja: du hast vorhin mit deinen tollen Kumpanen eine Diskussion mit wahnsinnig viel Blödsinn auseinandergenommen, du bist allgemein sehr nervig, du hast auch schon andere saudämliche Sachen angestellt.... die Liste ist beliebig ergänzbar, aber mir fehlt dafür gerade die Zeit und der Nerv.



Hmm so stinkig wie immer.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja jetzt bin ich wieder da um die auch ein bissel auf die Nerven zu gehen xD


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

Sanshiki schrieb:


> Hmm so stinkig wie immer..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schonwieder neuzugang? Nett^^ wer bistn du?


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Grüsse!



buddhaaaaaa


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> buddhaaaaaa



Edou! Na? wie gehts dir ^^


----------



## Sanshiki (29. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schonwieder neuzugang? Nett^^ wer bistn du?



Sehe Signatur

aber kann sein dass du "neuer" bist als ich und mich deswegen nicht kennst..hab hier schon lang nix mehr gepostet^^


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

Sanshiki schrieb:


> Sehe Signatur



Achso xD Hi^^

Edit: Jemand denkt an mich! 1212er Post!


----------



## Lekraan (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann mir den Film jeden Tag ansehen ohne Werbung :>


hatest schon des öfteren gesagt



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schonwieder neuzugang? Nett^^ wer bistn du?



is irgend ein alter NS mit 2. acc


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Kopf --> Tisch ... mich wundert es langsam nicht mehr, dass bei dir im Kopf alles hinüber ist, soofrt wie du deinen Kopf gegen den Tisch haust ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, also bei mir im Kopf ist noch alles perfekt, ganz im Gegensatz zu deinem Kopf...

Kannst du lesen? Nein, denn ich habe doch eben eindeutig geschrieben, dass mir für eine längere Liste einfach derzeit die Zeit und der Nerv fehlt. Extra für dich in Groß.



Sanshiki schrieb:


> Hmm so stinkig wie immer..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stinkig? Nein, nur ich mag ihn nicht, genauso wie seinen komischen Freund.
Und ich kann Leute ignorieren - ist das nicht schön?


----------



## Dweencore (29. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wer alles grad die Rückkehr des Königs miterlebt hat Hände hoch!


*hand hoch*
Geiler film ^^


----------



## Sanshiki (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich kann Leute ignorieren - ist das nicht schön?



ehr irgendwie mehr langweilig als schön..du nimmst vermutlich einige Sachen wieder viel zu persönlich^^


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Edou! Na? wie gehts dir ^^



guhuuuuuut,8tassen kaffeeee in mir....1packung nachos (die 2te folg bei wm) und jaaaaa - dir?


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, also bei mir im Kopf ist noch alles perfekt, ganz im Gegensatz zu deinem Kopf...
> 
> Kannst du lesen? Nein, denn ich habe doch eben eindeutig geschrieben, dass mir für eine längere Liste einfach derzeit die Zeit und der Nerv fehlt. Extra für dich in Groß.
> 
> ...



Och Razyl, mach mal wieder den Mund etwas höher und Grins für uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> guhuuuuuut,8tassen kaffeeee in mir....1packung nachos (die 2te folg bei wm) und jaaaaa - dir?


Mir gehts ganz gut^^ Eigentlich SUPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das einzige was ich habe ist Hunger...hat wer Lembas oder Elbenbrot für mich :?


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mir gehts ganz gut^^ Eigentlich SUPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne,Hab selbst nach was essbarem vor 10min gesucht,ausser nachos nix im haus wies scheint,und die müssen halten >-<


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Och Razyl, mach mal wieder den Mund etwas höher und Grins für uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum sollte ich für Euch, ausgerechnet für Euch, grinsen? Dafür gibt es keinen, aber auch wirklich keinen Grund.


----------



## Lekraan (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, also bei mir im Kopf ist noch alles perfekt, ganz im Gegensatz zu deinem Kopf...
> 
> Kannst du lesen? Nein, denn ich habe doch eben eindeutig geschrieben, dass mir für eine längere Liste einfach derzeit die Zeit und der Nerv fehlt. Extra für dich in Groß.
> 
> ...



Als ich heute draußen war, habe ich einen Hund gesehen, der an den Straßenrand gepinkelt hat


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Als ich heute draußen war, habe ich einen Hund gesehen, der an den Straßenrand gepinkelt hat



Und schon wieder bestätigst du einiges, was ich vorhin geschrieben habe... also wunder dich nicht, wenn ich dich nicht mag.


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Als ich heute draußen war, habe ich einen Hund gesehen, der an den Straßenrand gepinkelt hat



Und du hast es abgeschleckt weil du wissen wolltest wie es schmeckt?


----------



## Lekraan (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und schon wieder bestätigst du einiges, was ich vorhin geschrieben habe... also wunder dich nicht, wenn ich dich nicht mag.


Danach kam ein anderer Hund und hat an dem Urin geschnüffelt.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (29. März 2010)

Muhaha. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanshiki (29. März 2010)

hey yo..wisst ihr was!? ich steh voll auf final fantasy battle themes!1


----------



## Lekraan (29. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Muhaha.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lachen verboten!


Sanshiki schrieb:


> hey yo..wisst ihr was!? ich steh voll auf final fantasy battle themes!1



Sag mal, wer bist du eig? Kronas?


----------



## Sanshiki (29. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sag mal, wer bist du eig? Kronas?



Sehe Signatur..so noch ein Post dann hab ich meinen Tagessoll erstmal erfüllt muha

Schreibt schneller was! Muss DotA zocken


----------



## Ykon (29. März 2010)

Sanshiki schrieb:


> Sehe Signatur..so noch ein Post dann hab ich meinen Tagessoll erstmal erfüllt muha



Hab noch nie was von einen Ren-Alekz gehört. 
Aber schön, dass du dich zur Groß- und Kleinschreibung bekennst. :>


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

2012 geht die Erde unter... aber nur mal so nebenbei


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2012 geht die Erde unter... aber nur mal so nebenbei



japp ich weiß.


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> japp ich weiß.



Nein, weißt du nicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2012 geht die Erde unter... aber nur mal so nebenbei



Hach, diese ungläubigen...ich weiss nicht was ich von 2012 halten soll ^^


----------



## Leang (29. März 2010)

immer diese verschwörungstheoretiker, 2012 wird genau so ein jahr wie sonst auch. von daher^^


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Leang schrieb:


> immer diese verschwörungstheoretiker, 2012 wird genau so ein jahr wie sonst auch. von daher^^



DU wirst als erstes den Weltuntergang erleben.


----------



## Leang (29. März 2010)

den einzigsten untergang den ich bis jetzt erlebt hab war der sonnenuntergang, ich bin mir von daher auch nicht wirklich sicher ob es ein weltuntergang gibt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

Denken hin oder her, wir steuern auf die 6666 zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> DU wirst als erstes den Weltuntergang erleben.



Jep, zum Glück trifft's die Dummen immer zuerst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Leang schrieb:


> den einzigsten untergang den ich bis jetzt erlebt hab war der sonnenuntergang, ich bin mir von daher auch nicht wirklich sicher ob es ein weltuntergang gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du wirst schon sehen...


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hach, diese ungläubigen...ich weiss nicht was ich von 2012 halten soll ^^



Ich glaubs auch ned wirklich,aber naja wenns passiert,passiert...aber 1 weiß ich ich geb mir die kugel
ich sterb doch ned von nem felsbrocken erdrückt


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich glaubs auch ned wirklich,aber naja wenns passiert,passiert...aber 1 weiß ich ich geb mir die kugel
> ich sterb doch ned von nem felsbrocken erdrückt



Du wirst ertrinken.


----------



## Leang (29. März 2010)

werd ich das? ich lass mich mal überraschen

ps. kann mir wer sagen ob meine sig passt oder ist die zu groß geworden?


----------



## Ykon (29. März 2010)

Leang schrieb:


> ps. kann mir wer sagen ob meine sig passt oder ist die zu groß geworden?



Das nicht, sie hat aber nen Rechtschreibfehler.

Bin jetzt schlafen btw. :>
Gute Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Leang (29. März 2010)

ich meinte eig. des bild nicht des geschriebene^^


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

C&C 4... EA's Armutszeugnis für eine traditionsreiche Strategieserie QQ


----------



## Leang (29. März 2010)

och es geht, war anfangs aus skeptisch aber es ist besser als erwartet^^ und als fanatischer anhänger von Kane ist es ein muss für mich gewesen es zu kaufen schließlich mag ich wissen wie die Tiberiumsaga endet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Leang schrieb:


> och es geht, war anfangs aus skeptisch aber es ist besser als erwartet^^ und als fanatischer anhänger von Kane ist es ein muss für mich gewesen es zu kaufen schließlich mag ich wissen wie die Tiberiumsaga endet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist wie, als wenn ich bei Age of Empires den Aufbaupart rausreiße... ein totaler Fehlgriff.


----------



## Sanshiki (29. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hab noch nie was von einen Ren-Alekz gehört.
> Aber schön, dass du dich zur Groß- und Kleinschreibung bekennst. :>



Hey ich werde immerhin als einer der unbeliebtesten Buffed User bezeichnet..naja ich trieb mich auch in letzter Zeit selten in Gott und die Welt Foren herum, viel mehr bei den Kommentaren zu News oder AION und co. Forum



Razyl schrieb:


> C&C 4... EA's Armutszeugnis für eine traditionsreiche Strategieserie QQ



EA bietet generell nur unfrohe Botschaften für Spieler


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Sanshiki schrieb:


> Hey ich werde immerhin als einer der unbeliebtesten Buffed User bezeichnet..naja ich trieb mich auch in letzter Zeit selten in Gott und die Welt Foren herum, viel mehr bei den Kommentaren zu News oder AION und co. Forum



Ich bin unbeliebter :>


----------



## Leang (29. März 2010)

magst ja recht haben was dies anbelangt, aber dafür das dies nun ohne basenbau ist (bzw nur geringfügig, jaaaa man kann gebäude bauen) wurde es sehr gut umgesetzt


edit: ich glaub ich werd hier unbeliebt nur weil ich ein anhänger von Kane bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Leang schrieb:


> magst ja recht haben was dies anbelangt, aber dafür das dies nun ohne basenbau ist (bzw nur geringfügig, jaaaa man kann gebäude bauen) wurde es sehr gut umgesetzt



Zum Spiel hinzu kommt ein grausiger Kopierschutz.... ==> Fail für EA :<


----------



## Leang (29. März 2010)

kopierschutz interessiert mich ned da ich mir keine gebrannten spiele besorg und wenn EA zu blöd ist was anständig hin zu bekommen haben sie halt pech gehabt


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Leang schrieb:


> kopierschutz interessiert mich ned da ich mir keine gebrannten spiele besorg und wenn EA zu blöd ist was anständig hin zu bekommen haben sie halt pech gehabt



Ich besorge mir auch keine gecrackten Spiele, allerdings mag ich es nicht so, wenn ich abhängig von einem Internetdienst bin... besonders bei Singleplayer-Titeln.


----------



## Dini (29. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y9ai5cgFar0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*lach*


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zum Spiel hinzu kommt ein grausiger Kopierschutz.... ==> Fail für EA :<



:O


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Wo kommst du aufeinmal her Dini?


----------



## Leang (29. März 2010)

ja das stimmt mich kotzt das auch ein wenig an, aber mal ehrlich, auch wenn EA es für viele der CnC fans den teil versaut hat (muss zugeben ich war anfangs auch empört das man keine basen bauen kann) haben sie das neue Konzept dennoch sehr gut umsetzen können und es macht auch spaß


edit: huhu Dini *wink*


----------



## Dini (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo kommst du aufeinmal her Dini?


war nicht wirklich weg, hab mich nur versteckt *sing*


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> war nicht wirklich weg, hab mich nur versteckt *sing*



Du versteckst dich vor uns? Ja warum denn das?


----------



## Lekraan (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> DU wirst als erstes den Weltuntergang erleben.



Ach ich dachte, dass ich den Weltuntergang als erstes sehen werde ...


----------



## Dini (29. März 2010)

Einfach so Razyl^^

Moah, das ist cool!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HK15Fwho6Ys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Einfach so Razyl^^
> 
> Moah, das ist cool!
> 
> ...



razyl is pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (29. März 2010)

najo, ich dann auch gleich *wink*


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> najo, ich dann auch gleich *wink*



oki nacht (falls sie es noch lesen liebe frau mod) 


noch jemand da?


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

ich gehe mal Schlafen gute Nacht ihr lieben ^_^


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ich gehe mal Schlafen gute Nacht ihr lieben ^_^



nacht^^


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2010)

jungs bis 6666 bleib ich noch gogogo


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. März 2010)

Hallo :O.


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2010)

moin alko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (29. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> jungs bis 6666 bleib ich noch gogogo



bin da bin da


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

pwndpwndpwnd-.- toll reyrey winnt fuuu


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> bin da bin da



yay, das schaffen wir heute (okay, heute garantiert) aber jetzt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

wenns sein muss :O


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2010)

ich hol euch nicht extra aus icq damits nicht passiert :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. März 2010)

Tzz, gerade Wm am schauen. Bisher so naja.


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

Doch tust du =)


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tzz, gerade Wm am schauen. Bisher so naja.



welche wm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. März 2010)

Wrestlemania 26...
Wir sind dann die einzigen auf 6666.
Wir sind legendär dann!


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

Fussball wm-.- WRESTLEMANIA 26


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wrestlemania 26...
> Wir sind dann die einzigen auf 6666.
> Wir sind legendär dann!



jop, spamen noch bis 6667 und sind damit die einzigen! ha!


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

Skillet - Hero perfekt für wärbung


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. März 2010)

Wir schreiben doch eh alle gerade Mist, dass wir auf Posts kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Nur wenige dürfen es auf 6666 schaffen. Nur Leute, die au um 2:45 drinne sind!


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

warum ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2010)

yay 6666

edit: HELL YEAH FÖRST


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

gogogo kronas,du laberst am besten müll


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. März 2010)

Und ich verewige mich auf 6666!
Ich danke meiner Mami, ohne sie hätte ich das nie gepackt!


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

wuhuuu noch auf 6667 kommen!!! dann is alles imba!!!


----------



## Arosk (29. März 2010)

da muß ich dabei sein


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. März 2010)

Lekraan darf net kommen! Macht fast, dass er keine Chance hat!


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> gogogo kronas,du laberst am besten müll



we did it!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RC1qYzX7-Hk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

jehaaaaaw....gogogo auf 6667 noch,dann sind wir juhuuu!!! oder so


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. März 2010)

Mist, da is Lekraan.... Macht schnell, bitte!


----------



## Lekraan (29. März 2010)

6666 und ich bin dabei!


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2010)

noiiin lekraan tippt :O

edit: fuuuuu


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

WE DID IT JEAHHH!!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. März 2010)

NOOOOOOIIIIIIIN.
LEKRAAN....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2010)

ich hol mir jetzt pizzabrötchen mit käse von unten, wenn ich wieder da bin sind wir gefälligst auf 6667


----------



## Lekraan (29. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> NOOOOOOIIIIIIIN.
> LEKRAAN....
> 
> 
> ...



So, jetzt kann ich schlafen gehen - servus


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

Omg nein er hat es geschafft-.-


----------



## Arosk (29. März 2010)

ihr seid doch alle krank :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. März 2010)

Ich hab Hunger aber nix zu essen man...


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2010)

re - ihr seid zu langsam!


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QgFFpU_yh2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ihr seid doch alle krank :<


du mich auch Oo




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab Hunger aber nix zu essen man...



nachos <3


Kronas schrieb:


> re - ihr seid zu langsam!


fffffffuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> nachos <3



frische käsepizzabrötchen von heute <3
btw 6667, was sollen wir jetzt noch machen? 7k?


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> frische käsepizzabrötchen von heute <3
> btw 6667, was sollen wir jetzt noch machen? 7k?



dich opfern <3


----------



## Arosk (29. März 2010)

die forenzeit stimmt nicht *g*


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> dich opfern <3



satan oder gott? xD


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> satan oder gott? xD



den noteilen katzen.Die Pingpong spielen


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> den noteilen katzen.Die Pingpong spielen



geil


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> o rly?



fixed und

ya rly


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> fixed und
> 
> ya rly



pizzabrötchen leer - 2 min afk thunfischsalat holen


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> pizzabrötchen leer - 2 min afk thunfischsalat holen


verfressener ;>


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2010)

re


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> re



webe


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2010)

legga thunfischsalat <3


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> legga thunfischsalat <3


gezet-.-


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> gezet-.-



antworte in icq plx


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> antworte in icq plx



Oo


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2010)

4 uhr, i'm out


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> 4 uhr, i'm out



Epic fight-.-


----------



## Edou (29. März 2010)

Deadman siegt,wars dass fürs HeartBreakKid?
Die Streak..18:0....Aber was ist mit Shawn?..
Ich hoffe,er kommt nochmal zurück,aber dass weiß nur die zeit.Und er selbst.



REST IN PEACE!


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2010)

kurz nach 5, re


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## Noxiel (29. März 2010)

Liebe Leute lasst Euch sagen, die Uhr hat 21 Uhr geschlagen.

Moooooontag Aaaaaabend und aaaaaaalles in Oooooordnuuuuung!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit:
Ich hasse Dich -_-'


----------



## Vampless (29. März 2010)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (29. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Liebe Leute lasst Euch sagen, die Uhr hat 21 Uhr geschlagen.
> 
> Moooooontag Aaaaaabend und aaaaaaalles in Oooooordnuuuuung!
> 
> ...



Mhm .. und ich bekomm bei sowas sofort ne Verwarnung ...

@Razyl: Fail!


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Edit:
> Ich hasse Dich -_-'



Hahahaha xD
PWNED Onkel Nox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2010)

Nabend!


----------



## Vampless (29. März 2010)

Ihr habt schon solche Probleme xD


----------



## Noxiel (29. März 2010)

Ich wäre schon lange fertig gewesen, das dusselige Bild hat mich aufgehalten. *tob, zeter*


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2010)

guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (29. März 2010)

Ich hab grad was über die KZ gelesen und ich musste ohne scheisse anfangen zu weinen... das Menschen zu sowas im Stande sind... diese Welt ist doch einfach nur krank...

*deprimiert* =(


----------



## Lekraan (29. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> guten abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



R.I.P Ace


----------



## Thoor (29. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P Ace



kauf dir mal spoiler eh....


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2010)

lass das Lekraan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habs heute erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (29. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> kauf dir mal spoiler eh....



hätt doch eh jeder geöffnet


----------



## Thoor (29. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> hätt doch eh jeder geöffnet



na und.... es gibt regeln also halt sie ein -.- ich werd auch immer im manga thread zusammengestaucht hier =(


----------



## Lekraan (29. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> na und.... es gibt regeln also halt sie ein -.- ich werd auch immer im manga thread zusammengestaucht hier =(



Das Wort "Manga" ist gefallen ... jetzt pass auf ... gleich kommt einer an und wirft mir vor, dass ich mich im WoH Forum aufhalten würde >_>


----------



## Thoor (29. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Das Wort "Manga" ist gefallen ... jetzt pass auf ... gleich kommt einer an und wirft mir vor, dass ich mich im WoH Forum aufhalten würde >_>



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOXXXXXXIEEEEEEEEL ER IST PÖSE ZU MIR!

*rennt flennend zu noxiel*


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2010)

Thoor du hast die geilste Signatur von google abgegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin grad am suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (29. März 2010)

warum gibt mir noxiel nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ICH HASSE EUCH ALLE

*rennt in sein zimmer, schmeisst sich auf sein bett und padelt wild mit den füssen*


----------



## Lekraan (29. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOXXXXXXIEEEEEEEEL ER IST PÖSE ZU MIR!
> 
> *rennt flennend zu noxiel*



Das schlimme ist ja, wenn man Lekraan in Google eingibt, kommt das ziemlich weit oben ... 
Wer auch immer das von euch war .. er istn kleines feiges mädchen das sich hinter dem PC ganz cool fühlt


----------



## Noxiel (29. März 2010)

Bin ich deine Matrone oder was?

*tappt drei Gebirge*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich wäre schon lange fertig gewesen, das dusselige Bild hat mich aufgehalten. *tob, zeter*



Tjaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Razyl > Noxiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (29. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Bin ich deine Matrone oder was?
> 
> *tappt drei Gebirge*
> 
> ...



E R H A T G E S P O I L E R T O H N E S P O I L E R

-.- noxiel du bist echtn faulest stück! :>


----------



## Noxiel (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjaaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und dafür hast du jetzt zehn Minuten gebraucht?

Razyl < Deutschkurs 3. Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2010)

chillt ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (29. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und dafür hast du jetzt zehn Minuten gebraucht?
> 
> Razyl < Deutschkurs 3. Klasse
> 
> ...



ja hallo hier würdest du mal was zum spoilern sagen oder was, sonst pack ich hier gleich mal aus mit one piece und dann brauchste das NIE NIE NIE WIEDER ZU LESEN!

*zetter kreisch*


----------



## Noxiel (29. März 2010)

I beliebe I can fly...... 


Edit:
Erwartest du echt, dass ich die Leute für jeden Furz verwarne oder maßregle? Das Kind ist jetzt in den Brunnen gefallen und ich glaube mal sogar daran, dass Lekraan nicht absichtlich gespoilert hat. Könnt ihr manche Sachen nicht auch unter Euch regeln? Vielleicht entfernt er den Beitrag ja, wenn du nett fragst. 
Außerdem ist das hier nicht der Anime/Manga Thread. 


.

.

.

wo ist bloß das Zwischenmenschliche geblieben....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2010)

bääm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (29. März 2010)

Noxiel ist mit Abstand der faulste Moderator auf buffed.de, ich wette im RL ist er n Beamter der um 9.30 zur Arbeit fährt, um 11.00 Mittag macht, um 14.00 wieder kommt und um 15.30 wieder geht... aber nur wenn er motiviert ist... oder er ist Student :<

SO JETZT ISTS RAUS!


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2010)

Ich liebe Bioware grad xD


----------



## Ykon (29. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> I beliebe I can fly......



Noxiel < Englischkurs 5. Klasse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und dafür hast du jetzt zehn Minuten gebraucht?
> 
> Razyl < Deutschkurs 3. Klasse
> 
> ...


Ich mach nebenbei noch andere Sachen oO Muss noch mein Review fertig schreiben :<



Selor schrieb:


> Ich liebe Bioware grad xD


Nur gerade? Pff


----------



## Thoor (29. März 2010)

Warum Noxiel? ich les die pösen manga ja ganz pöse online... mir gehts nur drum das ich hier gleich verwarnt und alles werde wenn mir mal was rausrtuscht

-.-

afk franz & auto theorie lernen ._. gnarf alles doof

das englisch von noxiel erinnert mich btw an den satz "das hat man halt davon wenn man sein englisch aus zweitklassigen englischen amateur pornos hat" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (29. März 2010)

Maan. Tolle Stimmung hier unso.


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2010)

/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (29. März 2010)

Hey, das geht ab, wir flamen die ganze Nacht DIE GANZE NACHT, vote 4 remix tape von buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (29. März 2010)

:'D
Kann man eigentlich auch mit dem Ipod Touch ins Forum hier schreiben?


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> wo ist bloß das Zwischenmenschliche geblieben....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



liegt hinter dir aufm boden und heult :<


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur gerade? Pff



Ja nur gerade... so einen epischen Shitstorm so genial aussitzen ohne auch nur mit der Wimper zu zucken ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Außerdem mag ich es wenn man "Epic Community Event" SO dermaßen im Sinn verdreht xD


----------



## Noxiel (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mach nebenbei noch andere Sachen oO Muss noch mein Review fertig schreiben :<



Ich will nichts gesagt haben, wenn du über meinen Vertipper im Englischsatz hinweg siehst. *pfeif*




Thoor,
ganz ehrlich. Ich bin doch hier nicht im Kindergarten, du hast deine Verwarnung nicht für das Posten von Spoilern im Forum erhalten, geschweige denn für die Links zur Hp der Manga Scans.


----------



## Thoor (29. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> liegt hinter dir aufm boden und heult :<



wir begrüssen dich mächtiger lachmann!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja nur gerade... so einen epischen Shitstorm so genial aussitzen ohne auch nur mit der Wimper zu zucken ist geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist ja nicht verdreht. Sie beziehen die Community in ein größeres Event mit ein -- passt also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich will nichts gesagt haben, wenn du über meinen Vertipper im Englischsatz hinweg siehst. *pfeif*



Als würde ich jemals deine Vertipper anmerken


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> wir begrüssen dich mächtiger lachmann!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin doch erst 15 :<

aber ich grüße euch zurück!
moin!


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht verdreht. Sie beziehen die Community in ein größeres Event mit ein -- passt also
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann ist ihre Community aber verdammt klein, da es nur die USA (ohne NY & FL) ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und unter *EPISCH* verstehe ich etwas GANZ anderes ^^

Edit: 
Dafür gibt es das: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

haiho!


----------



## Lekraan (29. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin doch erst 15 :<
> 
> aber ich grüße euch zurück!
> moin!



15?


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> 15?



16 ><
muss mich erstmal dran gewöhnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. März 2010)

Wuuhuuu 4 Richtige mit Zusatzzahl.


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann ist ihre Community aber verdammt klein, da es nur die USA (ohne NY & FL) ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, sie sind halt ain Amerikanisches, im Grunde ja kanadisches, Entwicklerstudio... da ist es verständlich, dass die die USA nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> 16 ><
> muss mich erstmal dran gewöhnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du bist erst 15.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wuuhuuu 4 Richtige mit Zusatzzahl.



Gratzi wieviel gewonnen?


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wuuhuuu 4 Richtige mit Zusatzzahl.



Glückwunsch Onkel Nox


----------



## Noxiel (29. März 2010)

185,50 Euro


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist erst 15.



pff


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 185,50 Euro



Hui bekomm ich davon 87 Euro damit ich meine Strafen bei der Westfalenbahn und der Deutschen Bahn bezahlen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (29. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> pff



War eh nicht witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, sie sind halt ain Amerikanisches, im Grunde ja kanadisches, Entwicklerstudio... da ist es verständlich, dass die die USA nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht ja nicht darum das wir alle nicht dran teilnehmen dürfen, das ist schon verständlich, wegen den Gesetzen etc.
Aber das sie EINE GANZE WOCHE lang, das als "*Episches Community Event*" angepriesen haben nur um dann dem Rest der Welt, New York, Florida UND sogar Kanada in die Eier zu treten ist einfach nur verdammt dämlich und zeigt nur, dass entweder die PR Leute bei Bioware oder EA ihren Job extrem verfehlt haben...


----------



## Noxiel (29. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hui bekomm ich davon 87 Euro damit ich meine Strafen bei der Westfalenbahn und der Deutschen Bahn bezahlen kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erm, lass' mich eine Sekunde nachden....NEIN!! *hihi*

Razyl,
das Onkel macht mich so alt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Erm, lass' mich eine Sekunde nachden....NEIN!! *hihi*
> 
> Razyl,
> das Onkel macht mich so alt.
> ...



Wäre dir Nonno Nox lieber?


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 185,50 Euro


Nice, gib mir was davon ab *g*



Selor schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht darum das wir alle nicht dran teilnehmen dürfen, das ist schon verständlich, wegen den Gesetzen etc.
> Aber das sie EINE GANZE WOCHE lang, das als "*Episches Community Event*" angepriesen haben nur um dann dem Rest der Welt, New York, Florida UND sogar Kanada in die Eier zu treten ist einfach nur verdammt dämlich und zeigt nur, dass entweder die PR Leute bei Bioware oder EA ihren Job extrem verfehlt haben...



Wieso? Sie habe es geschafft, dass eine ganze Woche lang die halbe Videospielwelt auf Sie schaut und dann nur wegen so einer Sache... das ist perfekt gemacht und eine Top-Publicity 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Razyl,
> das Onkel macht mich so alt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, wär dir Tante Nox lieber?


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2010)

Abgesehen davon, dass sie schon seit einer Ewigkeit nicht Antworten... abgesehen davon "Not Mass Effect related" Topics zu schließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist einfach zu geil anzusehen wie tief sie ihren Kopf grad in den Sand stecken und offensichtlich darauf warten, dass wir keine Lust mehr haben xD


----------



## Noxiel (29. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wäre dir Nonno Nox lieber?





Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, wär dir Tante Nox lieber?




Oji-san, Deal?


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Oji-san, Deal?



Fieser gehörnter Mod in Rotem Lackoutfit?


----------



## Noxiel (29. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Fieser gehörnter Mod in Rotem Lackoutfit?



Du meinst Oni.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du meinst Oni.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du meinst Oni.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bleib bei Onkel Nox


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2010)

Mhm ich muss mehr von den Instant Buttons suchen... damit kann man eine ganze Unterhaltung führen...


----------



## Thoor (29. März 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3ZYF-Zmo2E&feature=fvw[/youtube]

ICH SCHMEISS MICH WEG

SHOOOOOOOOOP DA WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2010)

Oh gott der Tag hört garnicht mehr auf xD

Todestern Mimas!

http://www.ciclops.org/view_event/132/Closest_Views_of_Cratered_Mimas?js=1


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...o2E&feature=fvw[/youtube]
> 
> ICH SCHMEISS MICH WEG
> 
> SHOOOOOOOOOP DA WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP



DR. OKTAGAMAPUS BWAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Thoor (29. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> DR. OKTAGAMAPUS BWAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG



das geilste ist einfach mitm dschini

"DR MOTHERFUCKING OKTAGAMAPUS BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH" XD


----------



## Dini (29. März 2010)

nabööönd^^


----------



## Vampless (29. März 2010)

Abnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2010)

hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (29. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> nabööönd^^



WAH DINI

IM FIRIN MAH LAZ0R BWAAAAAAAAAAAARG 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich muss sagen, süsses foto haste da in der sig :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2010)

Ich würde gerade sehr gerne einen Blick in die PR Abteilung von EA/BW werfen...


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2010)

wieso?


----------



## mookuh (29. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du meinst Oni.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



king oni? c&c 3?


----------



## Dini (29. März 2010)

dankeschön Thoor


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> wieso?



Geh mal auf bioware.com und dort in die Foren, such dann mal nach nem Sticky Thread "Announcing the BioWare Bazaar" und schau dir die Regeln an und dann den Thread (der im ME Non-Spoiler Forum ist mittlerweile 53 Seiten lang) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder um es kurz zu machen, ein verdammter PR Fail... ein Shitstorm of epic proportions... und BW Staff heads dug deeper and deeper into the ground xD


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Selor ist sauer, weil er nicht mitmachen darf beim Event...


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Selor ist sauer, weil er nicht mitmachen darf beim Event...



Bullshit...

Ich mag es nur nicht, wenn man mich verarscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nichts anderes war es, was sie da abgezogen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem ist es gerade einfach zu geil!


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Bullshit...
> 
> Ich mag es nur nicht, wenn man mich verarscht
> 
> ...



Wo haben sie dich verarscht? Haben sie jemals vorher geschrieben: "Ja wir kündigen hier ein Event an, wo alle mitmachen dürfen?". Nein, sie haben Community geschrieben, das muss aber nicht zwangsläufig die gesamte sein. Sie hätten auch schreiben können: Es darf nur derjenige mitmachen, der uns nachweisen kann, dass er all unsere Spiele gekauft hat.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2010)

Ein "Epic Community Event" ist keines, wenn man wahrscheinlich 2/3 der eigentlichen Community in die Eier tritt...
Du wärest wohl auch leicht angepisst, wenn eine Firma erst groß rumtönt das ein Städtisches Fest veranstaltet wird und im Nachhinein, wenn ihr alle da seid und wartet, sagt dass nur 3 Straßen mitmachen dürfen...

Sie haben es vorher gewusst und hätten es als solches auspreisen müssen...
Und das sie jetzt einfach komplett die Schnauze halten macht es nicht besser und dass dieser PR-Stunt vollkommen in die Hose gegangen ist dürfte wohl klar sein...


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist wirklich mist


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ein "Epic Community Event" ist keines, wenn man wahrscheinlich 2/3 der eigentlichen Community in die Eier tritt...
> Du wärest wohl auch leicht angepisst, wenn eine Firma erst groß rumtönt das ein Städtisches Fest veranstaltet wird und im Nachhinein, wenn ihr alle da seid und wartet, sagt dass nur 3 Straßen mitmachen dürfen...
> 
> Sie haben es vorher gewusst und hätten es als solches auspreisen müssen...
> Und das sie jetzt einfach komplett die Schnauze halten macht es nicht besser und dass dieser PR-Stunt vollkommen in die Hose gegangen ist dürfte wohl klar sein...



Pech, ich glaube das muss Bioware wissen und nicht irgendwelche Leute, die nicht mal daran teilnehmen dürfen und nun sich ärgern...

Niemand hat vorher geschrieben, dass alle am Event teilnehmen dürfen. Das habt Ihr euch dazu gedacht, aber da lagt ihr falsch. Und PR haben sie doch bekommen, immerhin hat der Countdown für einiges Aufsehen gesorgt und auch jetzt noch :>


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2010)

mir ist öööde was macht ihr gerade so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2010)

Naja mal schauen... würde mich kaputt lachen, wenn man noch bekanntgeben würde das ME3 genauso wie C&C4 und die UbiSoft spiele diese neue "Dauerhafte Internetverbindung erforderlich" DRM Kacke nutzen wird...


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Naja mal schauen... würde mich kaputt lachen, wenn man noch bekanntgeben würde das ME3 genauso wie C&C4 und die UbiSoft spiele diese neue "Dauerhafte Internetverbindung erforderlich" DRM Kacke nutzen wird...



Unwahrscheinlich. C&C 4 hat sowieso den ganzen Scheiß nur, da EA weiß, dass sie eh mist mit dem Spiel gemacht haben. 
Ansonsten hätte auch schon Dragon Age: Origins - Awakening den Kopierschutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. März 2010)

wie könnt ihr hier quatschen wenn Blood Diamond läuft?


----------



## Skatero (29. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Oji-san, Deal?



Nein zur Auswahl stehen: Nox-sama, Nox-sensei, Nox-chan oder Nox-kun.


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2010)

weil ich den schon kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein zur Auswahl stehen: Nox-sama, Nox-sensei, Nox-chan oder Nox-kun.



vote 4 Nox-sensei, Meister!


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Onkel Nox > all


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2010)

nox sensei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Onkel Nox > all



&#32224;&#12417;&#12390;&#19979;&#12373;&#12356;!


----------



## Skatero (29. März 2010)

Ich wollte nur noch erwähnen, dass dies keine Abstimmung ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

Shany schrieb:


> wollt auch schon nen thread auf machen mit ner umfrage, aber das is ja nu nicht mehr nötig.
> hab nich wirklich angst, dass die welt untergeht, aber falls doch, im "nachleben", was auch immer halt danach kommt kannste sagen:"Ich war dabei!"



lol xD


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2010)

mööp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was kann man macheeen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damokles (29. März 2010)

Wenn ich mich meiner Kleidung entledigt habe, um gleich zu Bett zu gehen und nun immernoch vor dem PC sitze...

...bin ich dann ein Nacktschwärmer?


P.S.:
Für Kopfkino und Ekelreize übernehme ich keine Haftung!


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2010)

hmm gute Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich meiner Kleidung entledigt habe, um gleich zu Bett zu gehen und nun immernoch vor dem PC sitze...
> 
> ...bin ich dann ein Nacktschwärmer?



Hmm... ne, kommt nicht so gut.


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2010)

wollen wir ein spiel spielen?


----------



## Ykon (29. März 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich meiner Kleidung entledigt habe, um gleich zu Bett zu gehen und nun immernoch vor dem PC sitze...
> 
> ...bin ich dann ein Nacktschwärmer?



Dann war ich ja schon immer einer.


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> wollen wir ein spiel spielen?



was für eins?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. März 2010)

ich sehe was was du nichts siehst?


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2010)

kA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein "foren spiel" aber nich im richtigen fred ;D


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> ich sehe was was du nichts siehst?



Ich sehe eine dämliche signatur mit einem Drachen...finde sie! xD


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2010)

wo ist eig Manoroth hin?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. März 2010)

Futsch.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. März 2010)

warum hackt jeder auf mir rum? Meine Sprüche und Zitate haut ihr Helden euch dann selbst in eure
Signaturen. Oder strunz-dämliche Manga Bildchen die viel zu groß sind.

Echt, das war nicht nötig.


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2010)

Ich sehe was was ihr nicht seht und zwar das Bild eines toten oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> warum hackt jeder auf mir rum? Meine Sprüche und Zitate haut ihr Helden euch dann selbst in eure
> Signaturen. Oder strunz-dämliche Manga Bildchen die viel zu groß sind.
> 
> Echt, das war nicht nötig.



Verstehen sie Spass?


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2010)

löst lieber mein rätsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (30. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> warum hackt jeder auf mir rum? Meine Sprüche und Zitate haut ihr Helden euch dann selbst in eure
> Signaturen. Oder strunz-dämliche Manga Bildchen die viel zu groß sind.
> 
> Echt, das war nicht nötig.



Du meinst nicht zufällig mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2010)

ich glaube er meinte buddha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (30. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich glaube er meinte buddha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achso, aber er hat auch noch was von seinen Zitaten in unseren Signaturen gesagt.
Und ich hab ihn ja in meiner Signatur zitiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2010)

nun bin ich alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> nun bin ich alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bist nie allein...


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2010)

WIR SIND ALLEIN; ALLEIN ALLEIN


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2010)

oh nein oh nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OpWjOa-11qA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2010)

du hast das senden abgebrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (30. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> du hast das senden abgebrochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da du anscheinend der Letzte bist, wünsch ich dir mal ne gute Nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dem Thread natürlich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht. :>


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2010)

Morgen ist sowieso ein Schwarzes Loch, von daher wayne.


----------



## Ykon (30. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Morgen ist sowieso ein Schwarzes Loch, von daher wayne.



Wenn ich überlebe, kriege ich alles, was du besitzt!

So, Nacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (30. März 2010)

boring


----------



## Noxiel (30. März 2010)

Es ist 21 Uhr und alles in Ordnung


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. März 2010)

Open!
Mist, bissl zu langsam :/.


----------



## Noxiel (30. März 2010)

HAHA!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2010)

Namd...


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

moinmoin


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

bin direkt weg, man sieht sich bin Siedler II zocken (Dos ftw!)


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es ist 21 Uhr und alles in Ordnung



Dein Leben ist nicht in Ordnung. Du wirst von Lachmann heimgesucht.


----------



## Noxiel (30. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dein Leben ist nicht in Ordnung. Du wirst von Lachmann heimgesucht.



Nicht das ich wüßte.... oO


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. März 2010)

Abööönd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


70&#8364; ärmer und immer noch keinen Plan wie ich am 04. ins Backstage komm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zumindest hab ich mein Bier. :<


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

wd xD Fenstermodus ftw!


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüßte.... oO



Er versteckt sich nur gut :>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. März 2010)

Schreibt doch mal was...

E: Püh, dann halt nicht, geh ich halt duschen.


----------



## Petersburg (30. März 2010)

(~°-°)~ (~^-^)~ Arrrloharrr ~(^-^~) ~(°-°~)
_______________________________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> (~°-°)~ (~^-^)~ Arrrloharrr ~(^-^~) ~(°-°~)
> _______________________________
> 
> 
> ...



Haiho xD


----------



## Petersburg (30. März 2010)

Achja, ich habe etwas vergessen: 

_---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
Daxter Mario_


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Wir haben überlebt aber das Cern hat diesen Thread auf dem gewissen :O


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wir haben überlebt aber die neuen User haben diesen Thread auf dem gewissen :O


----------



## nemø (30. März 2010)

What shall we do with the drunken Sailor ?


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> What shall we do with the drunken Sailor ?



Throw him from the Deck!


----------



## mookuh (30. März 2010)

mookuh is alive


----------



## Grushdak (30. März 2010)

Nabend

Wieso sollten wir denn nicht überlebt haben?


----------



## nemø (30. März 2010)

mookuh will survive, he willll survaaaaaaaaaive.....


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Hier, die haben auch überlebt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (30. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Wieso sollten wir denn nicht überlebt haben?



Ich will mein schwarzes Loch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Ich will mein schwarzes Loch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast doch immerhin schwarze Flecken.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast doch immerhin schwarze Flecken.



Stimmt, das sollte reichen xD


----------



## mookuh (30. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast doch immerhin schwarze Flecken.



Damit kann ich aber nicht die Welt zerstören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (30. März 2010)

Ihhh...ach ne, das waren die weißen xD


----------



## Grushdak (30. März 2010)

Da ging der Test aber beim Fussball vorhin wesentlich schneller.
Schon nach 64 Sekunden gab's für Bayern den Urknall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Damit kann ich aber nicht die Welt zerstören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch kann man. 
Du musst nur genug furzen, dann wird die Welt schon bald zerstört sein.


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Da ging der Test aber beim Fussball vorhin wesentlich schneller.
> Schon nach 64 Sekunden gab's für Bayern den Urknall.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und danach zog sich der große Favorit Manu zurück... ich habe mir eine Top-Mannschaft irgendwie anders vorgestellt...


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2010)

guten abend ihr glücklichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr habt alle noch einen richtigen Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (30. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Doch kann man.
> Du musst nur genug furzen, dann wird die Welt schon bald zerstört sein.



Das ist Klimawandel, das ist was anderes


----------



## Nawato (30. März 2010)

Hiho


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> guten abend ihr glücklichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja ich flippe gerade aus da Siedler 2 bei meinem Lappi laggt...das ist schon echt bitter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> naja ich flippe gerade aus da Siedler 2 bei meinem Lappi laggt...das ist schon echt bitter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HAHA


----------



## mookuh (30. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Das ist Klimawandel, das ist was anderes



1. Dauert zu lang
2. Da muss ich nich mithelfen



Nawato schrieb:


> Hiho


 
NAAAAAAAAAAAWAAAAAAAAAAAAATOOOOOOOOOOO


Blood for Nawatogod




seanbuddha schrieb:


> naja ich flippe gerade aus da Siedler 2 bei meinem Lappi laggt...das ist schon echt bitter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haha


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> HAHA



Blödes Dos Box -_-* bekommt kein SPiel von 92 auffe reihe grml


----------



## Nawato (30. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> NAAAAAAAAAAAWAAAAAAAAAAAAATOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> Blood for Nawatogod



Oo Beleidige Khorne bitte nich so, mich auf sein Niveau zu setzen ist ...


----------



## Ol@f (30. März 2010)

13 Seiten Abituraufgaben für Mathe lösen. - Juhuu ;I


----------



## mookuh (30. März 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Oo Beleidige Khorne bitte nich so, mich auf sein Niveau zu setzen ist ...



blood for the bloodgod?


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> 13 Seiten Abituraufgaben für Mathe lösen. - Juhuu ;I



Und nochmals:
HAHA


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2010)

mein Rechner ist ebend implodiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


buddha du bist gestern off gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir waren schon bei 1 gb oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (30. März 2010)

Skulls for the Skullthrone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ist es doch schon besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

SIEG SIEG SIEG! DIE WIKINGER HABEN DIE RÖMER BESIEGT!


----------



## Lekraan (30. März 2010)

Scrubs ist da, sollte jemand schauen wollen


----------



## Soladra (30. März 2010)

n abend


----------



## mookuh (30. März 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Skulls for the Skullthrone
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



öhm 

deathmetal for the deathmetal-nawato?


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Scrubs ist da, sollte jemand schauen wollen



Wer braucht noch die alten Folgen von Pro 7? :X


----------



## Nawato (30. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> öhm
> 
> deathmetal for the deathmetal-nawato?



Öhm ^^ das is eig kein Lied das is n der Spruch für den Blutgott und Death Metal nehme ich dir gerne ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer braucht noch die alten Folgen von Pro 7? :X



Ausserdem kann man alle Folgen im inet gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich merke gerade das ich seit 2 Jahren meine Festplatte nimma Defragmentiert hab :O


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ausserdem kann man alle Folgen im inet gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wollte ich damit eigentlich ausdrücken...


----------



## Lekraan (30. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das wollte ich damit eigentlich ausdrücken...



Scrubs ist trd super!


----------



## ibbi (30. März 2010)

schau lieber fußball
-.-
zomfg 1:1 .....
aiaiaiaiaiaia da lässt wohl wer stark nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (30. März 2010)

mir isrt müde


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Scrubs ist trd super!



Hab ich etwas anderes behauptet? Nein.
Und Scrubs ist toll, denn ich hab mir alle 8 Staffeln in den letzten zwei Wochen reingezogen ><


----------



## Lekraan (30. März 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> schau lieber fußball
> -.-
> zomfg 1:1 .....
> aiaiaiaiaiaia da lässt wohl wer stark nach
> ...



ich sehs mir auch nebenbei an ... also nebenscrubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... das ist schon das finale oder?


Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich etwas anderes behauptet? Nein.
> Und Scrubs ist toll, denn ich hab mir alle 8 Staffeln in den letzten zwei Wochen reingezogen ><



Will auuuuuuuch >_<


----------



## Soladra (30. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 final destinitaion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bult und Spletter!


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ich sehs mir auch nebenbei an ... also nebenscrubs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Nein oO Das ist das Viertelfinale
2. es gibt ein paar Seiten dazu im I-net...


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A32LQnTPAdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mookuh (30. März 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> mir isrt müde



Soladra lebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heyy



wenn auch mit etwas kaputter rechtschreibung


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Bin mal afk, die Wissenschaft der Verbrennung von getrockneten Pflanzen erforschen xD


----------



## Lekraan (30. März 2010)

WAS EIN TOR!!!! EPIC!


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2010)

OLE OLE OLE OLE!


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2010)

So, fassen wir mal zusammen:
Bayern siegt 2:1 (letzendlich ein wenig verdient)
Rooney ist verletzt
Robben und Ribéry wohl im Rückspiel dabei

==> Halbfinale wir kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (30. März 2010)

LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL

coole aktion olic hats einfach drauf xD


----------



## Lekraan (30. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL
> 
> coole aktion olic hats einfach drauf xD



war link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

wd


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2010)

Ein wunderbares Spiel des FCB heute. Nicht einschüchtern lassen (außer am Anfang) und dann Druck gemacht... irgendwie das Gegenteil am Ende von ManU...


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2010)

böser raucher buddha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> böser raucher buddha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rauchen ist gesund! Oh..moment, sorry wir sind yah nichtmehr in den 50ern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. März 2010)

Bayern...
Money, we have got money! WE HAVE GOT THIIIIIII POWAAAAAAAAA!
PLAYER BUY TOUR
Buying good players near your Town!
Termine:
Seit wir the money haben
bis
Wir nicht mehr the money haben.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

ich geh mal schlafen nachtiiii


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

Jungs und Mädels ich geh schlafen
Nacht an alle die das noch lesen


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

Nachtschwärmer toooooooooooooot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (31. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nachtschwärmer toooooooooooooot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noez!
Partyboy is here! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Noez!
> Partyboy is here!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau deswegen ist er tot


----------



## Ykon (31. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau deswegen ist er tot



Aber...
Ach egal, dann ebend nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Aber...
> Ach egal, dann ebend nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DU BIST SCHULD!


----------



## Lekraan (31. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Aber...
> Ach egal, dann ebend nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohne dich würd hier eh nichts laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (31. März 2010)

Nabend.


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

So, nun fang ich nochma an, Scrubs Staffel 1 bis 8 zu schauen


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

Abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. März 2010)

Abend!


----------



## Edou (31. März 2010)

@razyl cool

an den rest nabnd^^


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

ich hab lang nichts mehr vom Lachmann gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was ist mit dem passiert?


----------



## Ykon (31. März 2010)

Ist es eigentlich immer noch cool, der erste im NS zu sein?

Wenn ja, dann bin ich doch mal voll krass cool ey! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Breakyou schrieb:


> ich hab lang nichts mehr vom Lachmann gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hat jetzt ne Freundin und scheißt auf uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich hab lang nichts mehr vom Lachmann gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der hat nun eine Freundin und interessiert sich nemmer für uns... die Lusche.


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hat jetzt ne Freundin und scheißt auf uns.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kann er doch nicht bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viele hier haben bestimmt auch eine Freundin und schaffen es trotzdem der Community "Hallo" zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KIV0ZlkJMTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (31. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich immer noch cool, der erste im NS zu sein?
> 
> Wenn ja, dann bin ich doch mal voll krass cool ey!
> 
> ...


der erste in einem thread is und bleibt der Te...also epicfail. -Im nachtschwärmer is immer Kruaal der erste.


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Das kann er doch nicht bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Er nicht. Für ihn gilt ab sofort: Freundin >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> all. Ich meine, er kann nicht mal mehr andere Frauen anschauen ohne gleich ein mieses Gewissen zu bekommen...


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.._sex..and..sex..asses..sex..hoes..bitches..sex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## seanbuddha (31. März 2010)

Hiho *grad Käsekuchen back*


----------



## Edou (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Das kann er doch nicht bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



iiich iiiich iiich...un jetz is sie 1 ne woche im urlaub partey! oke nein ich werde sie vermissen....aber trotzdem feier ich mein 1woche urlaub xD


----------



## Ykon (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Das kann er doch nicht bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eben. Naja, first love und so, spätestens in drei WOchen ist er wieder regelmäßig bei uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Edou schrieb:


> der erste in einem thread is und bleibt der Te...also epicfail. -Im nachtschwärmer is immer Kruaal der erste.



Ich meinte der erste, der an einem neuen Abend postet.


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

Männer aus dem hohen Norden halt..


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

ich liebe dieses Lied <3
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x23l6BGu3w[/youtube]


----------



## Firun (31. März 2010)

nabend schwärmer   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. März 2010)

Nabend ihr jammernden Rumpelstilzchen...

Achja: Sex > Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

deswegen kommst du 14 Minuten zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/wissen/index,cc=000005479500101522824lDTb2.html


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend ihr jammernden Rumpelstilzchen...
> 
> Achja: Sex > Nachtschwärmer
> 
> ...



GEH MIR AUS DEN AUGEN!


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nabend ihr jammernden Rumpelstilzchen...
> 
> Achja: Sex > Nachtschwärmer
> 
> ...



Lachi hatte nichtmal mit ihr :X


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> GEH MIR AUS DEN AUGEN!



Ich will dich nichtmal so ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Lachi hatte nichtmal mit ihr :X



Lusche...^^


----------



## seanbuddha (31. März 2010)

*Zum dritten mal Hallo sag* HI Firun


----------



## Thoor (31. März 2010)

Erklärt mir mal jemand in 2 Sätzen was der "Landesindex der Konsumentenpreise" ist, thx!


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Lusche...^^



Joa... ich bin mir sowieso sicher: Nach 4 Monaten, spätestens 8 Monaten ist er wieder hier :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Erklärt mir mal jemand in 2 Sätzen was der "Landesindex der Konsumentenpreise" ist, thx!



Mach deine HA selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Joa... ich bin mir sowieso sicher: Nach 4 Monaten, spätestens 8 Monaten ist er wieder hier :>



3 Wochen... höchstens...


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

Liebe ist eine starke Bindung , Männer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht so negativ denken, freuen wir uns einfach für Herr Lachmann und hoffen dass er uns bald wieder besucht


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> 3 Wochen... höchstens...



Hmm, dein Wert liegt damit am niedrigsten ^^
Ich hab 4 Monate getippt, Ykon 1 Monat und du 3 Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (31. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> 3 Wochen... höchstens...



Du hast doch keine Ahnung!

Ihre Beziehung wird für immer halten!!!111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. März 2010)

Ich sag noch 3 2 1.
Und vorbei. Lachmann wird jetzt ne Woche heulen dann kommt er wieder :O.


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

da wär ich mir nicht so sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin jetzt 2 Jahre in einer Beziehung und am Anfang haben alles sowas gesagt:
"Schon wieder eine Neue? Des hält nicht lange..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

Lachis Beziehung wird lange halten.
Wer glaubt das noch? :X


----------



## Edou (31. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend schwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nabnd firun =)

nabnd buddah^^


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> da wär ich mir nicht so sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei Lachi und seiner Freundin wird es nicht lange halten... da passt schon die Chemie gar net :X


----------



## seanbuddha (31. März 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> nabnd firun =)
> 
> nabnd buddah^^



danke^^ haiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

Wo hat er sich geoutet?
Ich würds gern lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn jemand so nett wäre


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Liebe ist eine starke Bindung , Männer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So und jetzt machen wir das Märchenbuch wieder zu und wenden uns der Realität zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Liebe ist eine starke Bindung , Männer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



vielen dank! <3


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Wo hat er sich geoutet?
> Ich würds gern lesen
> 
> 
> ...



Im ICQ und auf SVZ.... 
Nachdem sie es zwei Monate lang "geheim" gehalten haben


----------



## seanbuddha (31. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> So und jetzt machen wir das Märchenbuch wieder zu und wenden uns der Realität zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey Selor neues Bild?


----------



## Edou (31. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> So und jetzt machen wir das Märchenbuch wieder zu und wenden uns der Realität zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sex>liebe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Liebe ist eine starke Bindung , Männer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich freue mich nicht für ihn.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. März 2010)

DA IS LACHMANN OMG.
Hab ich mit meinem sofort 3 2 1 Schluss gewonnen?!
Ich wusste es!
Wann fackeln wir ihr verdammtes Haus ab? :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Im ICQ und auf SVZ....
> Nachdem sie es zwei Monate lang "geheim" gehalten haben



musst du mein komplettes leben hier rausposaunen?


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. März 2010)

uhhh

erinnert mich an
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSkT5XykJzo


----------



## Ykon (31. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> musst du mein komplettes leben hier rausposaunen?



Wir sind noch garnicht fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> musst du mein komplettes leben hier rausposaunen?



Ich antworte nur auf Fragen, die gestellt wurden. Zudem es eh hier schon mehr als die Hälfte wahrscheinlich weiß...


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wir sind noch garnicht fertig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yay <.<


----------



## Skatero (31. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> musst du mein komplettes leben hier rausposaunen?



Bald ist sowieso deine Lebensgeschichte, die ich über dich schreibe, fertig. Ich muss nur noch das Ende schreiben.


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

seht ihr!
Ichhab mich für ihn gefreut und da ist er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich antworte nur auf Fragen, die gestellt wurden. Zudem es eh hier schon mehr als die Hälfte wahrscheinlich weiß...



die fragen sind aber auf mich bezogen und die anderen gehen sie nix an <.<
das ist egal razyl o.o
lass es einfach ><


----------



## Edou (31. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> musst du mein komplettes leben hier rausposaunen?



Also..."J.Lachmann Wurde geboren am 18.Februar 1994.Seine mutter wollte ihn erst nicht,weil er mit langen haaren zur welt kam mit einem "Wacken" T-Shirt...usw"

xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bald ist sowieso deine Lebensgeschichte, die ich über dich schreibe, fertig. Ich muss nur noch das Ende schreiben.



Ich hab ein gutes Ende:
Und genau deswegen lässt Gott Züge entgleisen.


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die fragen sind aber auf mich bezogen und die anderen gehen sie nix an <.<
> das ist egal razyl o.o
> lass es einfach ><



BreakYou hat gefragt, ich habe geantwortet als netter User, mehr nicht. 
Bitte doch einfach einen Moderator es zu löschen.


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Viele hier haben bestimmt auch eine Freundin und schaffen es trotzdem der Community "Hallo" zu sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Selor, wie hoch standen nochmal die Chance auf einen Misserfolg?


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> BreakYou hat gefragt, ich habe geantwortet als netter User, mehr nicht.
> Bitte doch einfach einen Moderator es zu löschen.



wie wärs wenn du es einfach sein lassen würdest?


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> vielen dank! <3



Oh Lachmann, dich hats also auch erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhHHwwxn_zw


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wie wärs wenn du es einfach sein lassen würdest?



Hmmm, nä. Dann ist es nicht mehr lustig genug


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

Tut mir leid dass ich gefragt hab.Geht uns nicht an.
Gebt euch die ganz und einen Brüderkuss und vertragt euch!


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Oh Lachmann, dich hats also auch erwischt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gleichfalls ^^
/sign zum lied!


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmmm, nä. Dann ist es nicht mehr lustig genug



das ist mir relativ egal :>
lass es einfach sein .. danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Tut mir leid dass ich gefragt hab.Geht uns nicht an.
> Gebt euch die ganz und einen Brüderkuss und vertragt euch!



Brüderkuss?
Kopfnuss oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

Brüderkuss?
Heißt dieser Kuss zwischen 2 meist russischen Männern nicht Brüderkuss?

Edit// Brüderkuss>Brüserkuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZn6nfdcWh8
Metal+Reiter+Liebe+Geile Texte = F*CKING EPICNESS!


Ich bin Heute mit meiner Liebsten ins Kino gegangen - Drachenzaehmen leicht gemacht 3D ist richtig witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hatte sogar einen gewissen Kuschelfakor ;D


----------



## Firun (31. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das ist mir relativ egal :>
> lass es einfach sein .. danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir ist es nicht egal, ich brauch meinen täglichen Humor


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir ist es nicht egal, ich brauch meinen täglichen Humor



dann besorg dir den wo anders :>


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abend Firun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

Spaß?!
hier bitte
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fakult%C3%A4t_%28Mathematik%29


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

Grml, bei uns in der Travian-Alli (Nr1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gibts n gewinnspiel. Eine Frage auf der Homepage, gepostet von 20-23 Uhr...und wir sitzen jetzt seit 1std und 45 Min rum und waaaarten xD


----------



## Firun (31. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir ist es nicht egal, ich brauch meinen täglichen Humor



ärgert euch nicht so viel gegenseitig , sonst weint wieder irgendwer weil er ein paar tage nicht mehr schreiben darf..


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dann besorg dir den wo anders :>



Ist kein anderer online und die haben nicht so eine tolle Situation.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> ärgert euch nicht so viel gegenseitig , sonst weint wieder irgendwer weil er ein paar tage nicht mehr schreiben darf..




sag das razyl!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :<



Razyl schrieb:


> Ist kein anderer online und die haben nicht so eine tolle Situation.



das ist mir auch relativ egal :>


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> ärgert euch nicht so viel gegenseitig , sonst weint wieder irgendwer weil er ein paar tage nicht mehr schreiben darf..



Pech. Als ob es so schwer wäre hier weiter schreiben zu können


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das ist mir auch relativ egal :>



Mir aber nicht und da ich meine Interessen vor alles andere stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (31. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pech. Als ob es so schwer wäre hier weiter schreiben zu können



nun gut noch mal extra für dich , unterlasse es bitte andere user zu provozieren ,danke.


----------



## Edou (31. März 2010)

Breakyou....wolltest du dich nichma mit alkopop inner schule treffen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir aber nicht und da ich meine Interessen vor alles andere stelle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



darfst du ja gerne machen aber solange es mich betrifft ... lass es


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> nun gut noch mal extra für dich , unterlasse es bitte andere user zu provozieren ,danke.



Ich provoziere? Hm nett, auf Fragen zu antworten gilt heutzutage schon als provozieren... Interessant. Danke für diese wunderbare Erkenntnis.


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

wir treffen uns jeden Tag wissen es nur nicht


----------



## Edou (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> wir treffen uns jeden Tag wissen es nur nicht



er weiß es xD


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> darfst du ja gerne machen aber solange es mich betrifft ... lass es



Wie ich oben schon schrieb: Kein anderer User ist online über den ich so einen Mist schreiben kann... ergo musst du herhalten :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hey Selor neues Bild?



Japp... war so langsam mal nötig ^^

@Lachmann...

Ehm wenn es schon im Internet steht (svz und wo noch sagtest du Razyl?) dann dürfte es hier doch relativ egal sein?
Es auf solchen Seiten rumposaunen und sich dann aufregen, dass man darüber redet ist gelinde gesagt... dämlich...


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

Er weiß wer ich aber ich weiß nicht wer er ist..unfair..


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie ich oben schon schrieb: Kein anderer User ist online über den ich so einen Mist schreiben kann... ergo musst du herhalten :>



lass es einfach mein gott <.<


----------



## Edou (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Er weiß wer ich aber ich weiß nicht wer er ist..unfair..



schicksal^^


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> lass es einfach mein gott <.<



Danke, dass du mich als deinen Gott ansiehst. Aber ich gehöre keiner Religion an.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Er weiß wer ich aber ich weiß nicht wer er ist..unfair..



Wenn ich dich nochmal seh, dann tret ich dir in die Eier. Dann weißte wer ich bin. :O


----------



## Ykon (31. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Japp... war so langsam mal nötig ^^



Eure Avatare sind das einzige, womit ich euch identifizieren kann. Die könnt ihr nicht einfach mal jede Woche ändern, dann muss ich ja immer die Namen lesen. :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Danke, dass du mich als deinen Gott ansiehst. Aber ich gehöre keiner Religion an.



-.-


bin weg leute .. bis später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

Lachi weg, time for Razyl. Passt ja


----------



## Ykon (31. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> 
> bin weg leute .. bis später
> ...



Bis in vier Wochen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> 
> bin weg leute .. bis später
> ...



Bye lachmann und vg weiterhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Eure Avatare sind das einzige, womit ich euch identifizieren kann. Die könnt ihr nicht einfach mal jede Woche ändern, dann muss ich ja immer die Namen lesen. :<



Wöchentlich? Ich glaube du hast ein arges Problem mit deinem Zeitgefühl...


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wöchentlich? Ich glaube du hast ein arges Problem mit deinem Zeitgefühl...



Selor, wie standen meine Chancen nochmal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Selor, wie standen meine Chancen nochmal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich mir nicht aufgeschrieben verdammt...


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Hab ich mir nicht aufgeschrieben verdammt...



ausreden?


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ausreden?



Am arsch die Waldfee... ich bin grad auf Cola und Zucker entzug -.- das ist so arschig...


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich nochmal seh, dann tret ich dir in die Eier. Dann weißte wer ich bin. :O



dann ist aber nicht eindeutig wer du bist


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> dann ist aber nicht eindeutig wer du bist



Du kriegst öfters einen tritt in die Eier?


----------



## Ykon (31. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wöchentlich? Ich glaube du hast ein arges Problem mit deinem Zeitgefühl...



Hier ist es immer dunkel. Dann kommt man mal durcheinander. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Du kriegst öfters einen tritt in die Eier?



Gut Kombiniert, Watson.


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

relativ oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nein Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schnitzeljagt auf Dragan..wer ihm erst in die Eier tritt bekommt eine Gratisstunde Französisch


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hier ist es immer dunkel. Dann kommt man mal durcheinander.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also mein Bildschirm leuchtet hell... deiner scheint kaputt zu sein...



dragon1 schrieb:


> Gut Kombiniert, Watson.



Du bringst mich gerade auf einen alten Gedanken zurück... brb


----------



## seanbuddha (31. März 2010)

HILFE! WASCHBÄREN HABEN MEINEN ****** GESTOHLEN! Hach...ich liebe American Dad xD


----------



## Ykon (31. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Also mein Bildschirm leuchtet hell... deiner scheint kaputt zu sein...



Ich hasse deine Kleinlichkeit!
Ich hasse, hasse, hasse sie.


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Schnitzeljagt auf Dragan..wer ihm erst in die Eier tritt bekommt eine Gratisstunde Französisch



muss man den kennen?


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

solltest du..


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> solltest du..



tu ich aber nicht


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

du unterhälst dich gerade mit ihm


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> du unterhälst dich gerade mit ihm



oh.


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

Hier wird ja in letzter Zeit mal wieder viel zensiert


----------



## Lekraan (31. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (31. März 2010)

Wird Zensiert ?

Buffed S*******

Ich habe einen P****

Ihr seid H*********

Ja, wirds


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh nein es ist da!


mist


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich hasse deine Kleinlichkeit!
> Ich hasse, hasse, hasse sie.



Mission accomplished!



Razyl schrieb:


> Hier wird ja in letzter Zeit mal wieder viel zensiert



Mh? Wo? Was? Wie?


----------



## Lekraan (31. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Oh nein es ist da!
> 
> 
> mist



Vor allem "es"


----------



## Cravardo (31. März 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Vor allem "es"



Es redet auch noch!


----------



## Lekraan (31. März 2010)

Cravardo schrieb:


> Hallo.




Frischfleisch


dragon1 schrieb:


> Es redet auch noch!



Ne, ich schreibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (31. März 2010)

Guten Abend Leute.

Ich habe nach langem suchen endlich einen Trainer für Alien vs. Predator 2010 gefunden. 

Es gibt ein Problem mit diesem Trainer, wenn ich ihn aktiviere hat es mich aus dem Spiel. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das vermeide?

Ich habe das Spiel schon durch und will nur mal Fun im Einzelspieler haben, will niemanden den Spaß im Multiplayer verderben.

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus.


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ne, ich schreibe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Umso schlimmer.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. März 2010)

Cravardo schrieb:


> Hallo.



!! Ein neuer...*messer wetz* Frisches Blut!


----------



## Lekraan (31. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Umso schlimmer.


Haste deine Tage?


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Haste deine Tage?



Versucht es mich zu beleidigen?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. März 2010)

Aus Jungs! Lasst das arme Frischfleisch in ruhe...


----------



## Cravardo (31. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> !! Ein neuer...*messer wetz* Frisches Blut!



Muss ich jetzt Angst haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Aus Jungs! Lasst das arme Frischfleisch in ruhe...



Wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der muss sich erstmal nen Test unterziehen muhahhaaaaa


----------



## nemø (31. März 2010)

Steak ? Wo ?


----------



## seanbuddha (31. März 2010)

Cravardo schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt Angst haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vielleicht...ich bin ein Verrückter, die andern wissen wo ich war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (31. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Aus Jungs! Lasst das arme Frischfleisch in ruhe...



Du bekommst nichts!


Cravardo schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt Angst haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Neeeeeiiiiinnn ....



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bekommst auch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (31. März 2010)

Keiner ne Lösung für mein Problem? 

Dann grabe ich mal meinen alten Thread aus mit denselben Thema.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du bekommst nichts!


Ach, geh doch luftanhalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (31. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ach, geh doch luftanhalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



80 Sek. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. März 2010)

Joa, wie gesagt, wenn du mal groß bist kannste damit viele Frauen (oder auch Männer) glücklich machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (31. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Joa, wie gesagt, wenn du mal groß bist kannste damit viele Frauen (oder auch Männer) glücklich machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin im Moment 1,88m 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. März 2010)

Nur weil du wieder die Schuhe von deiner Mum mit 10cm Absatz anhast. :>


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Ich liebe das Lied


> Ich kenne nichts erbärmlicheres als euch Menschen
> Schöpfungskrone zur Produktion verdammt
> Gestaltet ihr eure täglich Pein
> in gar kümmerlichem Dasein
> ...


[/font]


----------



## Lekraan (31. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nur weil du wieder die Schuhe von deiner Mum mit 10cm Absatz anhast. :>



Ne :<
Ohne Schuhe und Socken bin cih 1,88 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ehrlich ^^


----------



## Cravardo (31. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Steak ? Wo ?



*in Öl, Fett und Gewürzen sich welz*


----------



## seanbuddha (31. März 2010)

Cravardo schrieb:


> *in Öl, Fett und Gewürzen sich welz*



*Gasherd anschmeiss*


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0 
Muahaha


----------



## Lekraan (31. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Gasherd anschmeiss*



*sabber*


----------



## Lekraan (31. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
> Muahaha



hau ab :<


----------



## seanbuddha (31. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> *sabber*



Wie willst du deinen Cravardo? Blutig, Medium oder durch?


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

OMG EIN DOPPELPOST!


----------



## Lekraan (31. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie willst du deinen Cravardo? Blutig, Medium oder durch?


durch *wasserfall*



dragon1 schrieb:


> OMG EIN DOPPELPOST!



http://www.thecleverest.com/countdown.swf


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

ich geh mal ne Runde Crysis spielen und mir ein Spiegelei auf meiner Graka machen


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

Ich hasse es wenn ich einschlafen will, und mich Pinguine mit Hundewelpen bewerfen -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (31. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> durch *wasserfall*



Okay ich Medium...ich Teile ihn in Zwei hälften...Mensch soll yah wie Schwein schmecken xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hasse es wenn ich einschlafen will, und mich Pinguine mit Hundewelpen bewerfen -.-



Lass die Drogen sein...


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Lass die Drogen sein...



wuerd ich ja gerne, aber ich bin von natur aus high...
naja, Pinguinproblem beseitigt, bin schlafen


----------



## Lekraan (31. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wuerd ich ja gerne, aber ich bin von natur aus high...



nuub :<


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wuerd ich ja gerne, aber ich bin von natur aus high...
> naja, Pinguinproblem beseitigt, bin schlafen



Armes Menschlein...


----------



## Cravardo (31. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Okay ich Medium...ich Teile ihn in Zwei hälften...Mensch soll yah wie Schwein schmecken xD



Ich schmeck nach Gummibärchen


----------



## seanbuddha (31. März 2010)

Cravardo schrieb:


> Ich schmeck nach Gummibärchen



Woher weisst das? :O


----------



## Lekraan (31. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Woher weisst das? :O



Er hat sich bestimmt mal den Finger abgebissen xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. März 2010)

Ich schmeck nach Bier und Zigaretten.
Wurde mir sogar bestätigt. :<


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RujpjJZT74A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


fuuu mein knie blutet


----------



## Lekraan (31. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich schmeck nach Bier und Zigaretten.
> Wurde mir sogar bestätigt. :<



Soll doch unter uns bleiben >_>


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich schmeck nach Bier und Zigaretten.
> Wurde mir sogar bestätigt. :<



Geh zurück in dein Grab Zombie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Er hat sich bestimmt mal den Finger abgebissen xD



Ich werd ihm die nächsten abbeissen :O


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich werd ihm die nächsten abbeissen :O


Du bist ein sehr sehr kranker Mensch...aber das weißt du ja selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich werd ihm die nächsten abbeissen :O



in seiner hose gibts noch ein langes weißes gummibärchen :>


----------



## Cravardo (31. März 2010)

Was hat dieser Thread eigentlich für einen Sinn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. März 2010)

kennt wer von euch jamlegend? :>


----------



## Ykon (31. März 2010)

Cravardo schrieb:


> Was hat dieser Thread eigentlich für einen Sinn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast es erfasst.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. März 2010)

Cravardo schrieb:


> Was hat dieser Thread eigentlich für einen Sinn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sich zu unterhalten...und Cannibalistische Vorlieben auszutauschen xD


----------



## Ykon (31. März 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> kennt wer von euch jamlegend? :>



Jau, hier!


----------



## Edou (31. März 2010)

Bin ma weg,kkthxbaba bis moin ihr schwärm0r.


----------



## Lekraan (31. März 2010)

Cravardo schrieb:


> Was hat dieser Thread eigentlich für einen Sinn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir bauen hier aufeinander HAss auf und irgendwann mal treffen sich alle mal im RL und wir jagen uns gegenseitig in die Luft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War Humpelpumpel's Idee


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. März 2010)

Muhaha. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Jau, hier!



ist lustig, nicht? ^^


----------



## Kronas (31. März 2010)

ich will meinen 4chanordner in diverse ordner einsortieren (locats etc.) aber ich bin zu faul den ganzen scheiß einzuordnen >.<


----------



## Ykon (31. März 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ist lustig, nicht? ^^



Jau. Also, bin Level 24 btw. :>


----------



## seanbuddha (31. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich will meinen 4chanordner in diverse ordner einsortieren (locats etc.) aber ich bin zu faul den ganzen scheiß einzuordnen >.<



Ich hasse 4chan 4chan hat mich traumatisiert!


----------



## Skatero (31. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich will meinen 4chanordner in diverse ordner einsortieren (locats etc.) aber ich bin zu faul den ganzen scheiß einzuordnen >.<



Alles markieren und dann "Del" drücken.


----------



## Arosk (31. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Jau. Also, bin Level 24 btw. :>



7 :<


----------



## Ykon (31. März 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> 7 :<



Sollen wir mal ein Spiel machen? :>
War schon seit einem halben Jahr nicht mehr auf Jamlegend, sollte aber noch gehen. *g*


----------



## seanbuddha (31. März 2010)

Wo ist das Frischfleisch? :O


----------



## Arosk (31. März 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Sollen wir mal ein Spiel machen? :>
> War schon seit einem halben Jahr nicht mehr auf Jamlegend, sollte aber noch gehen. *g*



ich hab auch ewig net gespielt


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

Momemt..
JamLegend lebt noch? Oh gott!


----------



## Arosk (31. März 2010)

gib mal name xD


----------



## Ykon (31. März 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> gib mal name xD



Bei Jamlegend?

Gigant0s


----------



## Lillyan (31. März 2010)

Dumdidum....

Na, was treibt ihr schönes?


----------



## Arosk (31. März 2010)

hab dich mal geaddet


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. März 2010)

wah bei Jamlegend hab ich immer nach nen paar songs komische sichtverzerrungen ;D


----------



## Arosk (31. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dumdidum....
> 
> Na, was treibt ihr schönes?



Jamlegend spielen *G*

Das der Bildschirm verschwimmt ist ganz normal bei dem Tunneblick xD


----------



## Lillyan (31. März 2010)

Marmeladenlegende... wenns das ist was durch meinen Kopf geht will ichs net spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hust*


----------



## Arosk (31. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Marmeladenlegende... wenns das ist was durch meinen Kopf geht will ichs net spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So schlimm isses auch wieder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (31. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Marmeladenlegende... wenns das ist was durch meinen Kopf geht will ichs net spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Erm, doppeldeutig? *g*


----------



## Breakyou (31. März 2010)

ich geh schlafen
viel spaß beim spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

Ykon klaut Musik!


----------



## Ykon (1. April 2010)

Geisterstunde!


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Geisterstunde!



Oh noez... wo ist Lachi?


----------



## seanbuddha (1. April 2010)

blub!


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. April 2010)

Uhh jetzt is erster April


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Uhh jetzt is erster April



Gleich kommt Terror mit seinen bösen Streichen hrhr


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. April 2010)

what the fuck?
alles in Rosa n stuff

mal ehrlich... das is für die Augen voll angenehm ;D


----------



## Qonix (1. April 2010)

yeah, was für ein Design 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (1. April 2010)

Pink pink pink is alles was ich habe, pink pink pink ist alles was ich maaaaag,


----------



## seanbuddha (1. April 2010)

bei mir is alles normal


----------



## Qonix (1. April 2010)

überall sind Pilzili dra  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

Wieso schreibt ihr von rosa? oO


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2010)

Es gibt ein neues Design unten "Candie Pop" xD


----------



## Lillyan (1. April 2010)

Ihr habt halt komische Designs eingestellt :>


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Es gibt ein neues Design unten "Candie Pop" xD



Ich habs gemerkt und meine Frage ist nur:
Wer macht sich den scheiß freiwillig an?


----------



## Ykon (1. April 2010)

Zam hat das Design auf "gay" umgestellt.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. April 2010)

ich mag das design xD


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habs gemerkt und meine Frage ist nur:
> Wer macht sich den scheiß freiwillig an?



Bei mir wars alleine an xD

DAS ISN APRILSCHERZ MAN!


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habs gemerkt und meine Frage ist nur:
> Wer macht sich den scheiß freiwillig an?



Wasch den Sand aus deiner Vagina...


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. April 2010)

Also ich behalt das Design auch ^^
Ich merk richtig wie meine Augen entspannen.


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2010)

http://www.jamlegend.com/showdown

Wer spielt mit? xD

GET BUFFED und pw ist buffed :>


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bei mir wars alleine an xD
> 
> DAS ISN APRILSCHERZ MAN!


1. Bei mir nicht.
2. Trotzdem: wer tut sich so etwas freiwillig an?



Selor schrieb:


> Wasch den Sand aus deiner Vagina...



Geh lieber schlafen kleiner Selor, ansonsten kommt wieder deine Mama und ist böse mit dir.


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

das tolle am dem designe ist, dass man die mods jetzt nicht mehr erkennt und somit nicht mehr so viel in ärscher gekrochen wird


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh lieber schlafen kleiner Selor, ansonsten kommt wieder deine Mama und ist böse mit dir.



Sagt mir der richtige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich kann nichts dafür das ich nur 1,69m groß geworden bin...


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Sagt mir der richtige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Meine Mutter schläft und ihr ist es sogar egal, was ich noch abends mache :>
2. Tjo, scheiß Gene X)


----------



## Breakyou (1. April 2010)

ZAM erlöse uns..


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Meine Mutter schläft und ihr ist es sogar egal, was ich noch abends mache :>



Meiner ist sowas nicht egal, aber meine Mutter macht sich auch Sorgen :0


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Meine Mutter schläft und ihr ist es sogar egal, was ich noch abends mache :>
> 2. Tjo, scheiß Gene X)



Mir würde es ja zu denken geben... aber hey... ich mische mich nicht da ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ZAM erlöse uns..


Du kannst das Theme doch manuell umstellen oO



Lekraan schrieb:


> Meiner ist sowas nicht egal, aber meine Mutter macht sich auch Sorgen :0


Meine auch, aber sie weiß das ich hier brav in meinen Zimmer sitze und entweder einen Artikel schreibe oder irgendwo mit jemanden chatte :>



Selor schrieb:


> Mir würde es ja zu denken geben... aber hey... ich mische mich nicht da ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso? Weil meine Mutter weiß, dass ich hier sitze? :X


----------



## Silenzz (1. April 2010)

OMGÄÄÄ iiiSS dAs NeUÄH D€SiiGN nÄt unwidährstälich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


N'Abend ihr Vaginas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (1. April 2010)

ehrlich? wo? :O


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2010)

Ich mein ja nur... ich bin meiner Mutter ja nicht egal... aber dir scheint es ja offenbar zu gefallen... wird schon irgendwie seinen Grund haben, wenn du damit klar kommst ist das doch wunderbar...


----------



## Lillyan (1. April 2010)

/me mag keine Spielverderber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (1. April 2010)

habs..gott sei dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Candy Ppo :-!


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meine auch, aber sie weiß das ich hier brav in meinen Zimmer sitze und entweder einen Artikel schreibe oder irgendwo mit jemanden chatte :>



Gehst du nicht am und zu weg oder so?


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> /me mag keine Spielverderber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du wolltest ihn doch unbedingt behalten...

Das ist wie mit Aligatoren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich mein ja nur... ich bin meiner Mutter ja nicht egal... aber dir scheint es ja offenbar zu gefallen... wird schon irgendwie seinen Grund haben, wenn du damit klar kommst ist das doch wunderbar...


Du kannst nicht lesen. Ich bin meiner Mutter auch nicht egal, aber sie weiß wo ich bin und was ich gerade mache. Besonders, da sie mir erst vor knapp einer Stunde gute nacht gesagt hat... Also: Lern demnächst lesen.



Lillyan schrieb:


> /me mag keine Spielverderber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich schon.



Lekraan schrieb:


> Gehst du nicht am und zu weg oder so?



Um Leuten zuzusehen, wie sich besaufen? Ach gottchen, das kann ich auch im Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. April 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> OMGÄÄÄ iiiSS dAs NeUÄH D€SiiGN nÄt unwidährstälich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Hopper *grml*

Bin pennen nachti!


----------



## Breakyou (1. April 2010)

Hier wird es ja wieder voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo an Alle


----------



## Petersburg (1. April 2010)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
ganz buffed im pink bei mir, wie mach ich das weg?!?!?!?!?!? AAAHHHHH *panik* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (1. April 2010)

ganz unten Links müsste irgendwo " Candy Pop" stehen und das stellst du auf Buffed Theme


----------



## Silenzz (1. April 2010)

Ich wurd mal voll Ignoriert.... also das hat wehgetan 

&#8364;dith: Nein Sean hat mich noch begrüßt woozzzaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Um Leuten zuzusehen, wie sich besaufen? Ach gottchen, das kann ich auch im Internet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man muss sich doch nicht betrinken wenn man mal mit Freunden aus geht ... Oo
Und das Internet ist doch nach ner Weile auch langweilig :/


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Man muss sich doch nicht betrinken wenn man mal mit Freunden aus geht ... Oo
> Und das Internet ist doch nach ner Weile auch langweilig :/



Du kennst meine Schule nicht... jeden Wochenende sind mindestens 80% besoffen, die restlichen 20% angetrunken...
Und nein ist es nicht.


----------



## Ykon (1. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Man muss sich doch nicht betrinken wenn man mal mit Freunden ausgeht ... Oo



Doch?


----------



## Breakyou (1. April 2010)

Nacht an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

Wo ist Zam?


----------



## Lillyan (1. April 2010)

Überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kennst meine Schule nicht... jeden Wochenende sind mindestens 80% besoffen, die restlichen 20% angetrunken...
> Und nein ist es nicht.


naja, gibt immer welche, die nichts trinken ... ich habs zwar noch nie geschafft wenn ich mal mit kumpels weggegangen bin nichts zu trinken, aber es ist machbar ... 



Ykon schrieb:


> Doch?


Ja, eigentlich hast recht xD - es sei denn man geht alleine und mit ner Frau weg



Breakyou schrieb:


> Nacht an alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nacht^^


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> naja, gibt immer welche, die nichts trinken ... ich habs zwar noch nie geschafft wenn ich mal mit kumpels weggegangen bin nichts zu trinken, aber es ist machbar ...



Davon haben wir keinen bis auf mich. Und deshalb brauch ich auch net weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo ist Zam?



Xashjia ist im Moment auch im Forum unterwegs ...


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Xashjia ist im Moment auch im Forum unterwegs ...



Ich will heute noch, dass ich meinen mybuffed style wieder ändern kann... das ist ja schlimm.


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Davon haben wir keinen bis auf mich. Und deshalb brauch ich auch net weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber auch im Internet findest ne Menge Leute die Alk trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehe Lekraan, Khorhiil, Lachmann, Ykon, Humpel, etc. xD


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Aber auch im Internet findest ne Menge Leute die Alk trinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ICH NICHT


----------



## Ykon (1. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ja, eigentlich hast recht xD - es sei denn man geht alleine und mit ner Frau weg



Nein. Keine Ausnahmen.


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Aber auch im Internet findest ne Menge Leute die Alk trinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Drei nicht nennenswerte Geschöpfe die sowieso unwichtig sind.
Der rest: Die brauch ich nicht dabei zu sehen. Und ich kann die auch wunderbar ignorieren


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. April 2010)

OMG OMG GIEF ALTE DESIGN IHR FREAKS ^^


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ICH NICHT



Wolltest du noch ein ? anhängen?


Ykon schrieb:


> Nein. Keine Ausnahmen.



Ne, wenn man mit einer Sie weggeht, dann kein Alk


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMG OMG GIEF ALTE DESIGN IHR FREAKS ^^



Wenn man denkt es geht nicht mehr blöder wird man innerhalb von 5 Sekunden erneut überrascht...


----------



## Ykon (1. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich kann die auch wunderbar ignorieren



Und ich dachte mittlerweile magst du mich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn man denkt es geht nicht mehr blöder wird man innerhalb von 5 Sekunden erneut überrascht...



Das macht Buffed so faszinierend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Und ich dachte mittlerweile magst du mich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Solange du mich nicht besoffen anschreibst...


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Solange du mich nicht besoffen anschreibst...



Dann hat das Leben keinen Sinn mehr


----------



## Skyler93 (1. April 2010)

http://www.buffed.de...0&#entry2523450
angst bitte sagt aprilscherz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (1. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Solange du mich nicht besoffen anschreibst...



Das mach ich jeden Abend so? Hast bis jetzt noch nichts dagegen gesagt-


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...0&#entry2523450
> angst bitte sagt aprilscherz!



natürlich..


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...0&#entry2523450
> angst bitte sagt aprilscherz!



Wenn man denkt es geht nicht mehr blöder wird man nach 5 Sekunden erneut überrascht


----------



## Skyler93 (1. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn man denkt es geht nicht mehr blöder wird man nach 5 Sekunden erneut überrascht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...0&#entry2523450
> angst bitte sagt aprilscherz!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nope ... die da über mir haben eh keinen plan ... Oo


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

ZAM = Spaßbremse!!! Ich hatte gerade so schön gelacht ... -.-


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ZAM = Spaßbremse!!! Ich hatte gerade so schön gelacht ... -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2010)

Hau doch net ab :> Ist doch garnicht soooo schwer xD


----------



## Crucial² (1. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn man denkt es geht nicht mehr blöder wird man nach 5 Sekunden erneut überrascht



Made my Day & Sign.


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



3 Stück hatten es ehrlich geglaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich war grad an ner schönen antwort für den letzten beitrag und dann closed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich will nicht mehr leben


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Made my Day & Sign.



Wir haben es erst 1:14 und dein Tag ist schon gemacht? n1ce one


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

Naja, mal schaun wie schlau die WoW'ler so sind ... 

*ins WoW Forum rüberblinzel*


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.jamlegend.com/showdown
> 
> Wer spielt mit? xD
> 
> GET BUFFED und pw ist buffed :>


----------



## Skyler93 (1. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Naja, mal schaun wie schlau die WoW'ler so sind ...
> 
> *ins WoW Forum rüberblinzel*



Töten werd ich dich
ich werde dich aufspüren und dann dich töten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


solche witze macht man net xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich soltl mit den zeug hier aufhören -.-
bin pennen nacht glaub heut komm ich garnet mehr ihr seid alle so fieees 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. April 2010)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=12947100017&sid=3

ich hab gerade geheult vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontext (1. April 2010)

Bitte, lass das neue buffed-Desgin keinen Aprilscherz sein! Das soll so bleiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

Kontext schrieb:


> Bitte, lass das neue buffed-Desgin keinen Aprilscherz sein! Das soll so bleiben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab Lust auf nen Apfel wenn ich dein Avatar sehe .. xD


----------



## Valthorian1011 (1. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.jamlegend.com/showdown
> 
> Wer spielt mit? xD
> 
> GET BUFFED und pw ist buffed :>


Spielt mit und brecht euch die Finger Hop Hop!


----------



## Ykon (1. April 2010)

Gute Nacht. :>


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Gute Nacht. :>



in deinem bett is ne schlange


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> in deinem bett is ne schlange



In seiner Hose ist auch Schlange ... solange er ein mann ist.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. April 2010)

Das Pinke Design würde ich gerne behalten, aber es laggt dann zu arg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Undeadlord16 (1. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das Pinke Design würde ich gerne behalten, aber es laggt dann zu arg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei dir laggt es wegen einem Design? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast du noch ein alten Modemanschluss?^^


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/148821-habe-gamecard-key-zu-verschenken/

Und jetzt schon 14 Antworten, um die Uhrzeit


----------



## Undeadlord16 (1. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...zu-verschenken/
> 
> Und jetzt schon 14 Antworten, um die Uhrzeit



Das ist aber auch diabolisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die armen Suchties! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. April 2010)

Ich behalte es jetzt doch :O.


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

Undeadlord16 schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch diabolisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die tun mir fast schon leid xD


----------



## Lillyan (1. April 2010)

Ich glaub ich geh mal schlafen... will mitkriegen, was hier morgen früh los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (1. April 2010)

Man ey.. kack design

Augenkrebs ftw :S


----------



## Valthorian1011 (1. April 2010)

Assari schrieb:


> Man ey.. kack design
> 
> Augenkrebs ftw :S


Kannst ganz links unten umstellen


----------



## Lekraan (1. April 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich geh mal schlafen... will mitkriegen, was hier morgen früh los ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo ich auch, nacht lily


----------



## Tabuno (1. April 2010)

das neue forendesign macht mir angst. x)


----------



## LiangZhou (1. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> das neue forendesign macht mir angst. x)






Ich finds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiß jemand wie dieser Comic heißt?

Klick!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. April 2010)

Hier ist der First0r des Nachtschwärmer Waldes.
Up - Down Girl, Nachtschwärmer is living in his Up - Down world...


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

Guten Abend Thread


----------



## Tabuno (1. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend Thread


Hallo Roy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hier ist der First0r des Nachtschwärmer Waldes.
> Up - Down Girl, Nachtschwärmer is living in his Up - Down world...



UpTOWN... 
Wenn schon, dann richtig...


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EiJGk3Rzbvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (1. April 2010)

ich verabschied mich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich fahr heut nach für 1 Woche nach Bosnien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit fleißig


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> UpTOWN...
> Wenn schon, dann richtig...



War nur ein Wortspiel... weil buffed immer up down up down... ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. April 2010)

grüsse ^_^ hab ihr mich vermisst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> grüsse ^_^ hab ihr mich vermisst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Heut is nix los. =(


----------



## seanbuddha (1. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Heut is nix los. =(



menno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo sindse denn alle?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> menno
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Irgendein Witzbold hat sicher ihre ganzen Uhren um 3 Stunden zurückgestellt...


----------



## seanbuddha (1. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Irgendein Witzbold hat sicher ihre ganzen Uhren um 3 Stunden zurückgestellt...


*Knüppel und Schild raushol* wer hat bock den Typen zu suchen und ihm die Meinung zu sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Knüppel und Schild raushol* wer hat bock den Typen zu suchen und ihm die Meinung zu sagen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin doch da... was willst sagen buddha?


----------



## seanbuddha (1. April 2010)

ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EPIC FAIL! Kumpel von mir hat grad ausversehen seinen ganzen Desktop gelöscht xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. April 2010)

Ich weiß, es kommt plötzlich aber...
SEAN, WILLST DU MICH HEIRATEN? :O


----------



## seanbuddha (1. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich weiß, es kommt plötzlich aber...
> SEAN, WILLST DU MICH HEIRATEN? :O



Nee sry schon vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nee sry schon vergeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WENN ICH DICH SCHON NICHT HABEN KANN DANN NIEMAND!!!!!!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> WENN ICH DICH SCHON NICHT HABEN KANN DANN NIEMAND!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH *wegrenn*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. April 2010)

WO BIST DU SEAN? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AH DA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> WO BIST DU SEAN?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*ächz*


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2010)

und weg isser


----------



## seanbuddha (1. April 2010)

nein...ich...lebe...noch!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> nein...ich...lebe...noch!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



UAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH........*röööms*


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

R.I.P
Nachtschwärmer

* 24. März 2007
&#8224; 01. April 2010


----------



## Lillyan (1. April 2010)

Gabs das net vor ein paar Wochen schonmal? Langsam wird der Pessimismus langweilig.


----------



## Kronas (2. April 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Gabs das net vor ein paar Wochen schonmal? Langsam wird Razyls Pessimismus langweilig.



fix'd *hust*


----------



## Thoor (2. April 2010)

Razyl versucht schon seit Wochen krampfhaft zu beweisen das NS tot ist und er der letzte wahre Überlebende ist... gääähn langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. April 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Gabs das net vor ein paar Wochen schonmal? Langsam wird der Pessimismus langweilig.





Thoor schrieb:


> Razyl versucht schon seit Wochen krampfhaft zu beweisen das NS tot ist und er der letzte wahre Überlebende ist... gääähn langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich kann es noch tausendmal bringen und einige Leute reagieren immer noch da drauf... schon witzig, zumindest für mich. 

Zudem mir glaube keine Regel vorschreibt keinen Pessimismus zu verbreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2010)

*kommt aus dem Krankenhaus zurück* och leute, bitte ein halbvolles Glas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *kommt aus dem Krankenhaus zurück* och leute, bitte ein halbvolles Glas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der optimist sagt, das glas ist halb voll
der pessimist sagt, das glas ist halb leer
der banker sagt, sie haben 50% zu viel glas
und die heutige jugend sagt, das glas ist voll leer ey

bin ma wech jungs


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> der optimist sagt, das glas ist halb voll
> der pessimist sagt, das glas ist halb leer
> der banker sagt, sie haben 50% zu viel glas
> und die heutige jugend sagt, das glas ist voll leer ey
> ...



baba schatz :*


----------



## Schrottinator (2. April 2010)

Um was geht es denn überhaupt in diesem Thread?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (2. April 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Um was geht es denn überhaupt in diesem Thread?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau so sieht's aus.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Genau so sieht's aus.



HMMMMMMM? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greendesert (2. April 2010)

Also das kann man sich ja echt nicht anschauen ... nenene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Also das kann man sich ja echt nicht anschauen ... nenene
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm? wasn? ich bin hier grad in League of Legends am Spammen und Selfkillen xD


----------



## Greendesert (2. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hm? wasn? ich bin hier grad in League of Legends am Spammen und Selfkillen xD



Nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur macht sich die Langeweile bischen breit ... die fette sau xD

LoL hab ich glaub auchnoch iwo auf der Platte (:


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lol ist scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kurz afk Zigarettenrauch wissenschaftlich Analysieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greendesert (2. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Lol ist scheisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab damals auch mehr erwartet .. ist leider iwie noch ziemlich Buggy ... Da bleib ich doch beim guten alten wc3 (: Zwar nie DoTa gespielt aber naja ... hat auch nicht geschadet.


----------



## Arosk (2. April 2010)

Rezz!

Ist der schon bekannt: http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=221003857 ?


----------



## Greendesert (2. April 2010)

Also, nen netter Einfall (Auch wenns nur nen April Scherz ist), aber das ding is echt Hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer sich sowas aufsetzt, gehört einfach nur Ausgelacht (:. Meiner Meinung nach^^


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

Guten Morgen.. *gähn* kann nimmer schlafen, was soll ich tun?


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

So, bin dann auch mal weg.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (2. April 2010)

Nabend!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. April 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. April 2010)

Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. April 2010)

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/enter.cfm?l=eng
Zündet euch eine Kerze an, widmet sie jmd. und genießt die Ruhe, die sie ausstrahlt!


----------



## Ykon (2. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.gratefuln...enter.cfm?l=eng
> Zündet euch eine Kerze an, widmet sie jmd. und genießt die Ruhe, die sie ausstrahlt!



bin gerade bei "hol tief Atem, bis du innerlich still wirst."

Wenn ich auf weiter klicke, kommt mir bestimmt eine Moorleiche entgegengesprungen, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






​


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> bin gerade bei "hol tief Atem, bis du innerlich still wirst."
> 
> Wenn ich auf weiter klicke, kommt mir bestimmt eine Moorleiche entgegengesprungen, wa?
> 
> ...



Nein :O. Da passiert gar nix :O.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. April 2010)

Ich möchte das rosa Forum wiederhaben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (2. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nein :O. Da passiert gar nix :O.



Stimmt. Passiert echt nichts. :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. April 2010)

http://www.lach-mal.net/?p=874
Is sau lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Razyl (2. April 2010)

Abend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. April 2010)

Huhu Razylhase. :<


----------



## Razyl (2. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Huhu Razylhase. :<



Geh weg.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. April 2010)

Sei doch nicht so zu mir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Sei doch nicht so zu mir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin aber so zu dir.


----------



## dragon1 (2. April 2010)

guten abend die herren. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLSD5CElKkw
woah. das Album wird HAMMER. Ich freu mich schon.
Ausserdem freu ich mich auf Skulduggery Pleasant 4 - Dark Days. Wenn es endlich da ist, also in ca 1 Woche (Bestelldienst...)
Ich freu mich...ach man, es gibt tage da hilft einfach gar nichts. Es ist langweilig, und daran kann ich nichts aendern-.-

Ich hab schon sogar Hausaufgaben gemacht...


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. April 2010)

Abend


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

n' abend


----------



## Thoor (2. April 2010)

ATM kommt einer der besten Antikriegsfilme ever! :>


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. April 2010)

hi all und nabend 
ab dienstag heist es join the navi für mich 
(die deutsche marine)


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. April 2010)

welcher Thoor?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. April 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hi all und nabend
> ab dienstag heist es join the navi für mich
> (die deutsche marine)


Abend und mein Beileid.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. April 2010)

thoor?

was heist hier beileid finde es voll geil dazu zugehören ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. April 2010)

hehe Horde
ich geh am 1.7 zur marine ;D


----------



## Ykon (2. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ATM kommt einer der besten Antikriegsfilme ever! :>



Der Da Vinci Code? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. April 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> thoor?
> 
> was heist hier beileid finde es voll geil dazu zugehören ^^



<- das da ist thoor

@humpel

Flags of Our Fathers, steht für mich in einer Linie mit Jarhead


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. April 2010)

und wo kommst hin ich gehe nach stralsund das ende deutschlands im norden ^^


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

MUH???


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. April 2010)

der realistiche und beste fim ist immer noch apokalypse now redux 
der ist der beste und kommt am montag jähhh^^


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

Ich mag Märchen... liest mir wer was aus der Bibel vor?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. April 2010)

ne sry


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

y not?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. April 2010)

jo ich glaube wir schaffen noch 7000 seiten dieses wochen ende


----------



## Ykon (2. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich mag Märchen... liest mir wer was aus der Bibel vor?



Die Bibel ist kein Märchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

WARUM LIEST MIR KEINER WAS VOOOOOOR???????


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. April 2010)

Strengt euch an, dann schaffen wir es heute noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber macht hine, ich muss morgen früh raus.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. April 2010)

sry hab grade nichts zum vorlesen zur hand sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0piwbTivpDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich will seine Haare. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

nice das video


----------



## Ykon (2. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich will seine Haare.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieht einfach total bescheuert aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. April 2010)

Alternativ das kranke Ding hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UxwyG5dWM_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2010)

HA! Geiler Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst AvPR und dann im Anschluss direkt Doom xD


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. April 2010)

da ist mister t ja nen noob gegen der irok im video ^^


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

Selor, was heißt deine Sign?


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2010)

Was?


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

*faceplam* Ich mein deinen Titel.


----------



## Razyl (2. April 2010)

Wahrscheinlich etwas mit Weltherrschaft oder so X)


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2010)

Jenseits des Dunkels erschaue ich Licht, jenseits des Todes Leben.


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

Nett. Ich glaub, das ist mein neues Lebensmotto


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. April 2010)

und was treibt ihr so ?


----------



## Ykon (2. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Jenseits des Dunkels erschaue ich Licht, jenseits des Todes Leben.



<3


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. April 2010)

zzzzzzz


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

miau?


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2010)

I-geven ristannen, lachannen i-venel. I-gorf na dannen vi-girith amarth. 
Sí dortham erib, geweiniannen na-naur. Naman hebich estel, sí na i-veth naid bain?

Or-fuin bain rada Anor ar elin uidorthar.
Ú-pedithon i-aur terpannen a novaer 'nin-elin.
Thar-fuin tíron calad, thar-guruth cuil.

"I-theryn! I-theryn anglennol..."


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

Heißt?


----------



## Thoor (2. April 2010)

Die Spike Iros sehen so kacke aus, ich find allgemein alle Punk Frisuren ausser der Art von Humpel "Natur Iro" sehen kacke aus... sieht iwi alles aus wie fettig und 5 wochen nichtmehr gewaschen... bäh :<


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Heißt?



Die Erde ist geborsten, entflammt der Himmel. Der Ring ist gefallen in die Kluft des Schicksals.
Hier verbleiben wir allein, umgeben von Feuer. Wie hast du noch Hoffnung, hier am Ende aller Dinge?

Über alle Schatten zieht die Sonne ihre Bahn und weilen ewig die Sterne.
Ich will nicht sagen, der Tag sei vorbei, und den Sternen Lebewohl.
Jenseits des Dunkels erschaue ich Licht, jenseits des Todes Leben.

"Die Adler! Die Adler kommen..."


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

aus Herr der Ringe?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Die Spike Iros sehen so kacke aus, ich find allgemein alle Punk Frisuren ausser der Art von Humpel "Natur Iro" sehen kacke aus... sieht iwi alles aus wie fettig und 5 wochen nichtmehr gewaschen... bäh :<


Dann stehn sie aber am besten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. April 2010)

ja herr der ringe


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

Sag mal Selor kannste mir noch mehr so Texte mit übersetztung schicken? Ich Liebe die elfische Sprache, ganz egal aus welcher Welt.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2010)

Ich...hasse...LOCH MODAN! RAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

ich auch


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2010)

Boah ey dieses scheiss gebiet, zuviele troggs auf zuwenig platz! Dauernd gestorben, wie soll ein Magier, ich wiederhole ein MAGIER auf level 16 gegen 5 gleichzeitig ankommen die genau beim Questgegenstand campen. WIE DENN BITTESCHÖN?!??!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!??!


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

Banana-Rama? Dafür kann man dda auf den berg von if


----------



## Skatero (2. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Die Spike Iros sehen so kacke aus, ich find allgemein alle Punk Frisuren ausser der Art von Humpel "Natur Iro" sehen kacke aus... sieht iwi alles aus wie fettig und 5 wochen nichtmehr gewaschen... bäh :<



Ich denke mal, dass seine Haare nicht natürlich so gewachsen sind und sie nicht von alleine aufstehen.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Banana-Rama? Dafür kann man dda auf den berg von if



Hm das stimmt aber erst mit Epicmount dazu brauche ich erstmal level 60 und 855 Gold *grml*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rU6RDQ4jGBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

ehm... nein? Ich bin mit meiner lvl 2 Wic raufgekommen, ohne Mount


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> ehm... nein? Ich bin mit meiner lvl 2 Wic raufgekommen, ohne Mount



Wie denn das gilt das auch für Patch 1.12?


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

kein plan was du meinst, aber ichbin gestern drauf gewesen


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> kein plan was du meinst, aber ichbin gestern drauf gewesen



hm wie hastes denn hingekriegt, da an der stelle wo der Baum ist an dem Tunnel wo man üblicherweise hochkommt?


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

jep. Bin ne Weile rumgehopft, bin auf diesen Vorsprung und nufgelaufen


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> jep. Bin ne Weile rumgehopft, bin auf diesen Vorsprung und nufgelaufen



ah kay den rest kenn ich yah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was macht ihr so grad?


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

Simpsons kuken


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2010)

aufregen xD Und nachdenken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. April 2010)

wah Metro 2033 is kacke...
wieso sehen die Librarians genauso wie die Lurker und die anderen Viecher aus ? ( die sin n weng felliger und größer )

Als ich das gelesen hab, hab ich mir das viel besser vorgestellt -.-
und viele Personen fehlen auch.

Is des iwie ein ungeschriebenes gesetz, dass Buch>Spiel/Film sein muss?

ich will gute spiele und Bücher ( wie Battletech, und WH40k^^ )


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. April 2010)

auf schlafe vorbereiten zzzzzzzz


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2010)

gute nacht allerzeit


----------



## Razyl (2. April 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> wah Metro 2033 is kacke...
> wieso sehen die Librarians genauso wie die Lurker und die anderen Viecher aus ? ( die sin n weng felliger und größer )
> 
> Als ich das gelesen hab, hab ich mir das viel besser vorgestellt -.-
> ...



Metro 2033 basiert nur auf den Buch, ist aber keine genaue Umsetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zudem Metro 2033 sehr nice ist und man es nicht so oft mit den Buch vergleichen sollte, genauso bei Filmen.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2010)

Ich...gehe...dannn..............................auch..........................................mal....................................schlafen *umkipp* *schnarch*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qg6DUdFqfOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (3. April 2010)

Ah, fieses Lied inc, wäre beinahe eingeschlafen xD


----------



## Petersburg (3. April 2010)

Hilfe, mir ist langweilig!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Asayur (3. April 2010)

Lass uns Schach spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Petersburg (3. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Lass uns Schach spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok, Schach ist noch langweiliger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (3. April 2010)

Ja, dann, öhm, wie wärs mit... verstecken *g*

Ich seh dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2010)

Okay, ich bin.. 10... 9... 6.. 5...3.. 1.. hab dich!


----------



## Asayur (3. April 2010)

Eins, zwei, drei, vier, Eckstein, alles muss versteckt sein!

Hm... niemand da, merkwürdig, geh ich mal suchen^^



Ha, gefunden, hier versteckst du dich: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/124989-das-paint-bilder-filmeraten-spiel/


----------



## Kronas (3. April 2010)

isch bin da!
jetzt bin isch wieder wech!


----------



## Skatero (3. April 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Lekraan (3. April 2010)

Wer da? Wenn nicht, dann bin ich endlich mal der letzte der in den Thread schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. April 2010)

Hallo..
FIRST!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. April 2010)

aufstehen ihr müdes pack ^^

fack zu spätt für first ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. April 2010)

Abönd.


----------



## Edou (3. April 2010)

Säääääärvuuuus.


----------



## Kronas (3. April 2010)

first

edit: fuu


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2010)

Olé! Schalke vom 1. Platz verdrängt und am Mittwoch wird das CL-Halbfinale klargemacht gegen angeschlagene United-Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. April 2010)

abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. April 2010)

Abend


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. April 2010)

und Köln hat sich mal wieder grandios blamiert...


----------



## Edou (3. April 2010)

Y2Edou Breaks the wall down!


----------



## Petersburg (3. April 2010)

Aloha!


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2010)

nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. April 2010)

Hoffentlich ist heute bissl länger mehr los :O.


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaube nicht


----------



## Edou (3. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist heute bissl länger mehr los :O.



Jo,ich bin auch ma wieder da also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. April 2010)

lalalala

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHJCvJSnyyg


----------



## Arosk (3. April 2010)

6700


----------



## riesentrolli (3. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> 6700


42?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. April 2010)

Seite 6700, und was macht das Trolli hier? :>


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. April 2010)

lalalalalalalala "sing" hertha bsc 
schalalalalala hertha bsc


----------



## riesentrolli (3. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Seite 6700, und was macht das Trolli hier? :>


ich hab grad nix besseres zu tun und hocke am pc


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. April 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab grad nix besseres zu tun und hocke am pc



Ähhm, Bug?
Bei dir steht, dass Humpel um 21:04 geschrieben hat. Es ist aber später. :O
Bei mir ists dasselbe: Wenn ich zitier steht 21:04 da. :O :O :O


----------



## Edou (3. April 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab grad nix besseres zu tun und hocke am pc


eier suchen!?


----------



## riesentrolli (3. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> eier suchen!?


hab ich inner hand
höhö...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. April 2010)

ja klar in der nacht mit nachtsichtgerät das wer mal geil ^^


----------



## Ykon (3. April 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hab ich inner hand
> höhö...



Verdammt, das wollte ich sagen!


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab grad nix besseres zu tun und hocke am pc



N1ce, Trolli lässt sich mal wieder im Nachtschwärmer blicken.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. April 2010)

muss doch ma sein und bayern wird kein meister nächste woche ist leverkusen dran dan gibts nen unentschieden und dan punktet schalke und wieder erster und dortmund trettet leverkusen von platz 3


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. April 2010)

und was treibt ihr so


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. April 2010)

Der doofe Film auf Pro7 macht mir Pipi in die Augen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. April 2010)

was läuft den

und ich rechne das schalke circa 70 punkte zum schluss habt dan kommt dortmund dan die bayern 
das manu spiel was kommt macht euch fertig ihr seid ja keine maschienne und ihr dürft nicht gewinnen wo wärren wir dan ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. April 2010)

Die Brücke nach Terabithia.
Und das ist grad die Freundin von so einem Jungen gestorben, jetzt ist er aus btw. :/


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. April 2010)

aso terabithia der film ist gefühls und fantasy stark 
warum muste sie sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. April 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> was läuft den
> 
> und ich rechne das schalke circa 70 punkte zum schluss habt dan kommt dortmund dan die bayern
> das manu spiel was kommt macht euch fertig ihr seid ja keine maschienne und ihr dürft nicht gewinnen wo wärren wir dan ^^



:> Schalkö macht meister... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. April 2010)

> Bier-Marmelade (Dauer: 1 Stunde)
> Kategorie: Vegetarisch
> 
> 
> ...


wtf...? Wie kommt man auf sowas?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. April 2010)

auch wen ich ein dortmund fan bin 52 jahre sind zuviel es muss ma sein 
auch wen hier welche denken ich stehen zu dehnen dan ist es falsch ich bin nur anti bayern fan ^^


da fellt mir spontan was ein 
2 malbier mit erdbeer joghurt^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. April 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> auch wen ich ein dortmund fan bin 52 jahre sind zuviel es muss ma sein
> auch wen hier welche denken ich stehen zu dehnen dan ist es falsch ich bin nur anti bayern fan ^^



Soll ich dich jetzt hassen oder mögen? - Naja ich bin Kein Manschaffts Rassist (ausser bayern) ^^ - aber joa schalke muss ma wieder :>


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. April 2010)

ne weiss ja nicht wer hier noch mitließt und hier rumkaspert wegen was ich 
geschrieben habe ^^ nicht an dich persönlich gerichtet ^^




eh was ist hier los eigentlcih in ferien schlagen sich hier die leute die lustigsten sachen gegen den kopf und jetzt nix los da ist ja auf nem friedhof mehr los ^^


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2010)

Lala, Schalke: 52 Jahre keine Schale (HAHAHAHAHA; was für N00bs)
Leverkusen: Sowieso Vizekusen
Bayern: Die beste Mannschaft der Liga, zwei Top Solokünstler (die auch für die Mannschaft etwas tun) und gute Eigentalente (Müller, Badstuber, Alaba), aber ok: Bayern tanzt noch auf drei Hochzeiten, was Schalke ja nicht tut.... so kann man natürlich auch Meister werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. April 2010)

ihr könnt ja nur kaufen kaufen kaufe und die spieler auf der bank versauern lassen und ihr seid schuld das köln verliert weil poldie voll für die tonne ist seit dem der bei euch war
und über abseits dinger muss ich ja nix sagen und der rest wie im dfb pokal spiel bayern spieler umklammert schalker spieler und keine karte hallo da stimmt doch was nicht und das war nen konter ????


----------



## dragon1 (3. April 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> 42?



42> 6700


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. April 2010)

42???


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. April 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> 42???


42 - Der Sinn des Lebens und die Antwort auf alles!


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. April 2010)

42 is die dümmste Antwort überhaput...
inzwischen viel zu überzogener gebrauch


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. April 2010)

aha^^


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ihr könnt ja nur kaufen kaufen kaufe und die spieler auf der bank versauern lassen und ihr seid schuld das köln verliert weil poldie voll für die tonne ist seit dem der bei euch war
> und über abseits dinger muss ich ja nix sagen und der rest wie im dfb pokal spiel bayern spieler umklammert schalker spieler und keine karte hallo da stimmt doch was nicht und das war nen konter ????



Hm? Wäre mir neu, dass ein Robben auf der Bank versauert. Und joa, Poldi ist ja auch sau schlecht, weil die Bayern schuld sind... alter, sag mal gehts noch? Er ist selbst schuld an seiner Situation, wir haben ihn nicht das Chancen versemmeln beigebracht und kurioserweise trifft er in der Nationalelf immer mal wieder...
Joa, und ein Bordon der anderen Leute in die Beine fährt, das ist natürlich völlig legitim. Wenn man nicht akzeptieren kann, dass die eigene Mannschaft nicht das Tor macht, sollte man erstmal bei sich selbst suchen... Schalke hatte sowohl im DFB-Pokal, als auch heute in der Liga Chancen zu gewinnen, aber sie haben sie nicht genutzt... Pech, denn Bayern hat zwei schnelle Tore gemacht.


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. April 2010)

vote for Fußballdiskussionsverbot !!
is ja schlimmer als Religion ;D


----------



## Razyl (3. April 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> vote for Fußballdiskussionsverbot !!
> is ja schlimmer als Religion ;D



Nur bei Leuten, die Toleranz und Objektivität nicht kennen. Vor einer Woche hat Schalke gut gespielt gegen Leverkusen, heute haben sie es nicht geschafft... und derzeit sind sie nun mal verdient zweiter und kämpfen um die Meisterschaft, aber das kann sich nun mal schnell ändern.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. April 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> vote for Fußballdiskussionsverbot !!
> is ja schlimmer als Religion ;D


/sign!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. April 2010)

ok für heute schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. April 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> 42 is die dümmste Antwort überhaput...
> inzwischen viel zu überzogener gebrauch



Ketzer!
Du bist sicher einer dieser 21 Typen...verbreitest halbwahrheiten ...


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. April 2010)

eigentlich 10,5 ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. April 2010)

war die zahl nicht irgentwas mit 6 ??


----------



## seanbuddha (3. April 2010)

Grüsse ihr lieben ^_^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. April 2010)

guck ihr auch matrix#


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. April 2010)

nacht ihr


----------



## Kronas (3. April 2010)

isch guck der exorzist


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. April 2010)

wie? 
da spiel ich ne 3/4 stunde und refresh und es sin 2 neue posts da

ich bin enttäuscht ^^

ich geh auch ma pennen

gute nacht


----------



## Cravardo (4. April 2010)

Frischfleisch dürfte jetzt nicht mehr verdaubar sein *grins*


----------



## Kronas (4. April 2010)

Cravardo schrieb:


> Frischfleisch dürfte jetzt nicht mehr verdaubar sein *grins*



neuer user! ich krieg die leber!


----------



## Grushdak (4. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R1Cx4Sd9AS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da einfach nur Musik an, Zurücklehnen, Geniessen ..............................


----------



## Petersburg (4. April 2010)

Omg dieses bild ist so epic -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greendesert (4. April 2010)

Moin ihr Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab bis ebend noch Bioshock 2 bespielt und auch gleich mal durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und bei euch?


----------



## Martel (4. April 2010)

So, ich melde mich hier mal an, bzw wieder ab ;-)

Habe genug BFBC2 für Monate. Ich glaube ich habe mich Satt gespielt.

Euch eine gute Nacht und frohe Ostern


----------



## Greendesert (4. April 2010)

An BC2 satt Spielen? Wie lang hast du denn gespielt? 23 1/2 stunden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich spiels immernoch ganz gern^^

Peace


----------



## EisblockError (4. April 2010)

Ihr Waschlappen, ich bin richtig Nachtaktiv	;P

Naja, grad nach Hause gekommen, gehe jetzt Pennen, Nachti xD


----------



## Leang (4. April 2010)

morgähn noch wer da?


----------



## Dropz (4. April 2010)

die letzten 9 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. April 2010)

FIRST!!!!!!11111


----------



## dragon1 (4. April 2010)

abeeend



*VORSICHT NIVEAUFREIE ZONE!
*
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Mädchen: "Vergib mir Vater ich habe Gesündigt." 
Priester: "Was hast du getan mein Kind?" 
Mädchen: "Ich hab einen Mann Hurensohn genannt." 
Priester: "Warum hast du ihn Hurensohn genannt" 
Mädchen: "er hat meine Hand angefasst." 
Priester: "So etwa" (und er berührt ihre Hand) 
Mädchen: "Ja Vater." 
Priester: "Das ist kein Grund ihn Hurensohn zu nennen." 
Mädchen: "Dann hat er meine Brüste berührt." 
Priester: "so etwa?" (und er berührt ihre Brüste) 
Mädchen: "Ja Vater." 
Priester: "Das ist kein Grund ihn Hurensohn zu nennen." 
Mädchen: "Dann hat er mich ausgezogen, 
Vater." Priest: "so etwa?" (und er zog sie aus) 
Mädchen: "Ja Vater." 
Priester: "Das ist kein Grund ihn Hurensohn zu nennen." 
Mädchen: "Dann hat er sein du weißt schon was in meine du weißt schon was gesteckt." 
Priester: "so etwa?" (und er steckt sein du weißt schon was in ihre du weißt schon was) 
Mädchen: "JA VATER, JA VATER, JA VATER!" 
Priester: (nach einigen Minuten): "Das ist kein Grund ihn Hurensohn zu nennen." 
Mädchen: "Aber Vater, er hat Aids!" 
Priester: "DER HURENSOHN!"

[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]*hier endet die Niveaufreie Zone*



Muahaha der is ja mal genial :"D[/font]


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. April 2010)

nabend ihr landratten

dein text is nen bischen tja ^^
soll das ne anspielung auf die misbrauch velle sein ??


----------



## dragon1 (4. April 2010)

ach neeeeiiiin das doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. April 2010)

assssoooo ^^


----------



## Gerak (4. April 2010)

21:38 wow ist zu world auf hasen craft worden


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. April 2010)

aja das fest ist ja wieder never play on event days ^^

und was treibt ihr sonst so ausser youtube und diverses abklappern ^^#
aja das mit deinem video gerak ist heftig geil ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (4. April 2010)

mhhhhh

Bruscetta, weicher Fetakäse, Avocadocreme, Bärlauchcreme, Schwarze Oliven, Paprika mit Kräutern creme, Baguette und gefüllte Paprika.....mmjam was kann es schöneres geben?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. April 2010)

jearrr hitman auf rtl ^^


----------



## ibbi (4. April 2010)

sooooo 94% wow wieder aufn pc hauen gleich isses soweit mal sehen obs wieder nich funzt wenns so is werd ich aufderstelle mein pc neuinstallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





läuft ja nix berauschendes im fernsehen oder?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. April 2010)

doch hitmann und ne frage welchen fehler hatte wow angezeit bei install ?


----------



## seanbuddha (4. April 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> sooooo 94% wow wieder aufn pc hauen gleich isses soweit mal sehen obs wieder nich funzt wenns so is werd ich aufderstelle mein pc neuinstallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nöp^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=369emX5hYSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (4. April 2010)

Alle mal RTL anmachen und einen meiner Lieblingsfilme gucken, thx!


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. April 2010)

Abend


----------



## seanbuddha (4. April 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Abend


n'abend


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. April 2010)

bin dabei ihn zu gucken ah da liegt ne leiche ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (4. April 2010)

Kann mir jemand tipps geben woher ich einen Teamspeakserver bekomme?


----------



## seanbuddha (4. April 2010)

ah hab schon^^


----------



## Edou (4. April 2010)

Nabnd mädels....Und der rest.


Y2Edou Kills The Nachtschwärmer! CODEBREAKER!


----------



## Petersburg (4. April 2010)

Ich habe Edou überlebt!!!!111


----------



## Edou (4. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich habe Edou überlebt!!!!111



gezet cO


----------



## Thoor (4. April 2010)

OMG wie rtl den hitman film mal hart zensiert und die ganze schiesserei bei udo belikov rausschneidet o.O WTF


----------



## Soramac (4. April 2010)

Willkommen in Deutschland.


----------



## Edou (4. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> OMG wie rtl den hitman film mal hart zensiert und die ganze schiesserei bei udo belikov rausschneidet o.O WTF


-.-



Soramac schrieb:


> Willkommen in Deutschland.



Willkommen in Buffed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> OMG wie rtl den hitman film mal hart zensiert und die ganze schiesserei bei udo belikov rausschneidet o.O WTF



genau deshalb hab ich den tv net angemacht sondern guck den dvd^^ alles unzensiert und ungeschnitten^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. April 2010)

weil es noch net 23:00 wahr am start des film, meine letzte nacht in freiheit dananch kommt der bund 
aber dafür gebe ich sie her

ps so kotzt mich das land auch an nur deshalb und parr gestze sonst geht es


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. April 2010)

*Kackt aufn NS Boden*
Sry, mit euch ist das leicht mitm Klo zu verwechseln. :O


----------



## Edou (4. April 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> weil es noch net 23:00 wahr am start des film, meine letzte nacht in freiheit dananch kommt der bund
> aber dafür gebe ich sie her
> 
> ps so kotzt mich das land auch an nur deshalb und parr gestze sonst geht es



Shice echt? NOOOOOIN.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. April 2010)

doch es ist so


----------



## Lekraan (4. April 2010)

servuz


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> OMG wie rtl den hitman film mal hart zensiert und die ganze schiesserei bei udo belikov rausschneidet o.O WTF



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jetzt noch kinder auf sind ist halt hoch :>

Apropos:
Lekraan - für deinen Thread heute, hätte dir Carcha einfach noch ne Verwarnung reinknallen müssen, natürlich nicht für immer, aber es wäre witzig gekommen :>


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. April 2010)

wegen ferien


----------



## Manoroth (4. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jetzt noch kinder auf sind ist halt hoch :>




dann zeigt man aba gar net erst n film ab 18-.-


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dann zeigt man aba gar net erst n film ab 18-.-



Das würde aber weniger Einschaltquoten bringen :>


----------



## Thoor (4. April 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dann zeigt man aba gar net erst n film ab 18-.-



ja ka ich bin ja auch nicht für sinnlose gewalt aber das ist haltn action film und kein "barbie streichelt das püppchen" filmchen -.-


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ja ka ich bin ja auch nicht für sinnlose gewalt aber das ist haltn action film und kein "barbie streichelt das püppchen" filmchen -.-



Der sich nicht mal an die Spielvorlage hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Film hätte auch vollkommen anders heißen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der sich nicht mal an die Spielvorlage hält
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann hätte es aba wohl keinen stylischen glatzkopp mit anzug drin haben dürfen^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. April 2010)

wenn ein kind nachrichten guckt sieht es mehr gewalt wegen anschläge und sonstige konflikte und dan müssen die nachrichten ne alterseinstufung kriegen


----------



## Grushdak (4. April 2010)

*würg*

Ähm sry, Euch natürlich nen schönen Abend ...


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dann hätte es aba wohl keinen stylischen glatzkopp mit anzug drin haben dürfen^^



Doch hätte es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (4. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der sich nicht mal an die Spielvorlage hält
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ist das spiel eigentlich empfehenswert :<

ich find die szene im hotel mit den kindern die hitman spielen genial xD


----------



## Lekraan (4. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Apropos:
> Lekraan - für deinen Thread heute, hätte dir Carcha einfach noch ne Verwarnung reinknallen müssen, natürlich nicht für immer, aber es wäre witzig gekommen :>



Ja total witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ist das spiel eigentlich empfehenswert :<
> 
> ich find die szene im hotel mit den kindern die hitman spielen genial xD



Teil 1 und 2: Ja
Teil 3: wenn man Teil 1 und 2 gespielt haben ist eher mittelmäßig
Teil 4: Absolut. Hübsch anzusehen, nettes Missionsdesign (Vielfältig) 
Eine absolut tolle Reihe, auch wenn die Story immer mal schwankt, aber die ist auch nicht ganz so extrem wichtig, wie in anderen Spielen :>


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. April 2010)

kommt eigentlich nen neuer teil ? von hitmann


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> kommt eigentlich nen neuer teil ? von hitmann



Ja, ist angekündigt. Mit einen seelisch gebrochenen Hitman. Wahrscheinlicher Release: Ende 2010 oder spätestens 2011 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. April 2010)

kk danke für info


----------



## Edou (4. April 2010)

Irgendein hitman hatte ich auffer gamecube (oder ps2?) egal...es war geil!


----------



## Edou (5. April 2010)

woah..krasses down buffed gegangen


----------



## Petersburg (5. April 2010)

Petersburg kills Nachtschwärmer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> woah..krasses down buffed gegangen



Wie jeden zweiten Abend...


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2010)

und ich bin auch mal wieder da *schnarch*


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> und ich bin auch mal wieder da *schnarch*



Hallo


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hallo



Du als schweizer kannst mich sicher sagen wie ich müdigkeit vertreiben kann.


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du als schweizer kannst mich sicher sagen wie ich müdigkeit vertreiben kann.



Schau dir einen guten Anime an.


----------



## Manoroth (5. April 2010)

*90% der Jugendlichen blicken positiv in die Zukunft ...... die anderen haben kein Geld für Drogen.



und damit geh ich schlafen^^

gn8 leutz
*


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> *90% der Jugendlichen blicken positiv in die Zukunft ...... die anderen haben kein Geld für Drogen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nacht mano 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (5. April 2010)

Letzter in den Nachtschwärmern!!!


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Letzter in den Nachtschwärmern!!!



Nö.


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2010)

abeeend


----------



## Ykon (5. April 2010)

Nabend!


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2010)

Hisst das Großsegel ihr vermaledeiten Landratten oder ihr geht über die Planke!


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2010)

*Grosssegel hiss*


----------



## Petersburg (5. April 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nö.



Ich hasse dich.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. April 2010)

Dragon du warst zu früh -.-


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hasse dich.



Ich dich auch.


----------



## Petersburg (5. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Hisst das Großsegel ihr vermaledeiten Landratten oder ihr geht über die Planke!



wir haben eine Planke? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. April 2010)

Schickt Dragon über die Planke. Er war 18 sek zu früh arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> wir haben eine Planke?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja haben wir... ab jetzt!


----------



## Ykon (5. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> wir haben eine Planke?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jau, da haben wir schon taktloss rübergeschickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schickt Dragon über die Planke. Er war 18 sek zu früh arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


Eldendes Pack! Wie wagst du es mich wegen so einer Kleinigkeit zu stoeren?
Das...ist unverzeihlich.
Ich vordere dich zu einem Duell!
1...
2...
3...
LOS!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Eldendes Pack! Wie wagst du es mich wegen so einer Kleinigkeit zu stoeren?
> Das...ist unverzeihlich.
> Ich vordere dich zu einem Duell!
> 1...
> ...



Fange niemals einen Krieg an, den du nicht gewinnen kannst :O.
Edit: arrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2010)

[font=arial, sans-serif]&#9986;[/font]


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. April 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Ykon (5. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend.



Du kannst doch nicht einfach ein "Abend" in ein Piraten-Duell werfen. :<


----------



## Petersburg (5. April 2010)

http://z0r.de/306 das würd ich gern mit meiner xbox 360 machen ._.

und wer hat das duell gewonnen?


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2010)

die spannung steigt...wie wird Alkopop kontern? Der verlierer muss dem anderen ein EIs ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/e Arrr...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Du kannst doch nicht einfach ein "Abend" in ein Piraten-Duell werfen. :<


Tschuldigung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abend. yaaarrrrr


----------



## Petersburg (5. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> /e Arrr...



WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2010)

Feige Landratte! Wo steckst du!? Willst du dich etwa verdruecken, jarrr?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. April 2010)

Warum jarrrt ihr heute alle? yaarrr


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Warum jarrrt ihr heute alle? yaarrr



weils spass macht xD yArrrr


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2010)

Ist es eigentlich fies, wenn ich Lachis Video nun posten würde?


----------



## Ykon (5. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich fies, wenn ich Lachis Video nun posten würde?



Ja, lass es.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. April 2010)

Ok, ich geb auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, ich geb auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



MUAHAHAHAHAHAA 
Ein Schokoeis. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jarrr


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ja, lass es.



Hm, ok, dann mach ich es erst recht.


----------



## Petersburg (5. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Warum jarrrt ihr heute alle? yaarrr



ich yarrre nicht. WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, ok, dann mach ich es erst recht.



XD, das, wo er auf VZ im Status hat?^^


----------



## Nawato (5. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, ok, dann mach ich es erst recht.




Wenn Razyl es postet is Lachi wenigstens auf ihn sauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> XD, das, wo er auf VZ im Status hat?^^


k.A. was der im VZ stehen hat. Ich weiß nur, dass es ein Video von ihm auf Youtube gibt.



Nawato schrieb:


> Wenn Razyl es postet is Lachi wenigstens auf ihn sauer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och, das ist ja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. April 2010)

Alter, Lachi hat ne richtige geile pr0nstimme :O.


----------



## Edou (5. April 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2010)

poste es einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Alter, Lachi hat ne richtige geile pr0nstimme :O.


Du kennst dich aus...



dragon1 schrieb:


> poste es einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, sonst kommt Ykon und reported mich... weil ich ja ach so böse bin und ein Youtube-Video poste, das ich einbetten darf laut Youtube-Regelung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. April 2010)

Ich hab jetzt 2 vids... das eine von Edou. Danke an dieser Stelle!


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kennst dich aus...
> 
> 
> 
> Nö, sonst kommt Ykon und reported mich... weil ich ja ach so böse bin und ein Youtube-Video poste, das ich einbetten darf laut Youtube-Regelung.



Es ist ein Youtube Video )= nirgens steht das du es nicht darfst...oder?
Mach es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Youtube Video )= nirgens steht das du es nicht darfst...oder?
> Mach es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab ne Idee... warte kurz :>


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2010)

oke...hoert sich gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (5. April 2010)

Ihr seid doch krank,lasst den armen lachi in ruhe...wobei ic sagen muss....man,man...so viel liebes geblaa....omg...


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> oke...hoert sich gut an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein super doller Blog, der demnächst etwas wieder verschönert wird, hat was neues in Petto


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2010)

hallöchen ihr süssen ^_^


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch krank,lasst den armen lachi in ruhe...wobei ic sagen muss....man,man...so viel liebes geblaa....omg...



Ich will doch nur das Video und nicht Lachmann fertigmachen...oder ist das eine im zusammenhang zum anderen?


/e ok alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich will doch nur das Video und nicht Lachmann fertigmachen...oder ist das eine im zusammenhang zum anderen?



Ich will auch Lachi nicht fertigmachen, sondern das Video ist toll  
Aber manche missverstehen wieder alles von Anfang an...


----------



## Edou (5. April 2010)

Armer Lachi...aber ....sorry EPIC FAIL...


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich will auch Lachi nicht fertigmachen, sondern das Video ist toll
> Aber manche missverstehen wieder alles von Anfang an...



Thja, so sind die Leute...erwarten immer das schlimmste


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Armer Lachi...aber ....sorry EPIC FAIL...



Wieso? Ist doch ein knuffiges Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist doch ein knuffiges Video
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist witzig xD 
Lachmann hat ne coole Stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. April 2010)

Lachi hat ne tolle Freundin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Es ist witzig xD
> Lachmann hat ne coole Stimme
> 
> 
> ...



Das sowieso... der wird eh irgendwann ein Metaler X)


----------



## Edou (5. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist doch ein knuffiges Video
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon klar,ich mein is sein leben.Wieso sollte man ihn also fertig machen? - Aber,wenn meine freundin anfangen würde SO rumzu turteln....und dann in der öffentlichkeit...UND es auf yt stellen,ich würd schluss machen. Rumturteln is ja ok,solangs nicht übertriebn is und nicht übertrieben in der öffentlichkeit :>*
*


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2010)

*kopf -> Tisch*


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> *kopf -> Tisch*



Glaub mir: irgendwann tut das weh.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. April 2010)

Who the Fuck is "lachi" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr redet immer von dem muss man den kennen? ^^


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> *kopf -> Tisch*


*Nagelbrett auf den Tisch stell* 

bitte nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Who the Fuck is "lachi" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja muss man.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glaub mir: irgendwann tut das weh.



Hast du ja offensichtlich lang genug gemacht ums zu erfahren... was allerdings so einiges erklärt...


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2010)

Omg, ich bin gerade bei bleach 256, und wenn ichigo Schreit im Kampf, hoert sich das jedes mal so an als waere er seit Wochen nicht Scheissen und...ja. lassen wir es.


----------



## Edou (5. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Who the Fuck is "lachi" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja...oder du musst raus :>


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Who the Fuck is "lachi" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer hier öfters ist kennt ihn



Selor schrieb:


> Hast du ja offensichtlich lang genug gemacht ums zu erfahren... was allerdings so einiges erklärt...


Nö, ich tu das selten. Aber was soll es erklären? Mein Kopf funktioniert immer noch einwandfrei.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich tu das selten. Aber was soll es erklären? Mein Kopf funktioniert immer noch einwandfrei.



Sicher wäre ich mir da jetzt nicht unbedingt...


----------



## Ykon (5. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Who the Fuck is "lachi" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du ihn nicht kennst, muss es dich nicht interessieren.


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Sicher wäre ich mir da jetzt nicht unbedingt...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QyYaPWasos


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Sicher wäre ich mir da jetzt nicht unbedingt...



Ich bin mir da sicher, schließlich ist es mein Kopf und der funktioniert immer noch einwandfrei.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2010)

Auch dem besten geht es gut... bis ihn plötzlich ein Schlaganfall ereilt...


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Who the Fuck is "lachi" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



FRISCHFLEISCH! *messer wetz*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. April 2010)

Budda!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> FRISCHFLEISCH! *messer wetz*



Sagst du zum Menschfeind =D


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. April 2010)

Bin mal Duschen - Vaseline, Schuhcreme und sonstige Substanzen aus den Haaren rauswaschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Sagst du zum Menschfeind =D



einen Magier der Kirin Tor bekommst du nicht tot *Pyroblast cast*


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=svMaSQ8dOFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (5. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> einen Magier der Kirin Tor bekommst du nicht tot *Pyroblast cast*



*mit Wirbelsturm unterbrech*
*baumgestalt anwerf*
*panisch zu hottet und wegrennt*


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2010)

THE CAKE IS A LIE!!!


wollt ich nur mal so gesagt haben


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> einen Magier der Kirin Tor bekommst du nicht tot *Pyroblast cast*



Wer hat was von töten gesagt? Ich kann mich an dir satt fressen ohne dich zu töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (5. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Wer hat was von töten gesagt? Ich kann mich an dir satt fressen ohne dich zu töten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du satt bist,hat er keine gedärme,kein blut und garnix mehr ausser knochen. Also wird er tot sein. :>


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2010)

Morgen wieder zum  Arzt-.- 
kaum von der OP wieder erholt, schon ist irgendwas mit meiner Kniescheibe und ich kann mein Knie nicht biegen -.-+


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Wer hat was von töten gesagt? Ich kann mich an dir satt fressen ohne dich zu töten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Komm erst einmal an mich ran! *Frostnova* *Blink*


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU hab mich durch den Boden Geblinkt! :O *tot* (mir grad passiert, blöder Classicserver Patch 1.12.1


----------



## Edou (5. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Morgen wieder zum Arzt-.-
> kaum von der OP wieder erholt, schon ist irgendwas mit meiner Kniescheibe und ich kann mein Knie nicht biegen -.-+



Wuhahah als ich mir mein schienbein angebrochen hab und ich wieder laufen konnt wars sowas von kacke die ersten paar tage...so unsicher...^^ - aber du armer armer junge.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Morgen wieder zum Arzt-.-
> kaum von der OP wieder erholt, schon ist irgendwas mit meiner Kniescheibe und ich kann mein Knie nicht biegen -.-+



oh armes Dragon :'( 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Komm erst einmal an mich ran! *Frostnova* *Blink*
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU hab mich durch den Boden Geblinkt! :O *tot* (mir grad passiert, blöder Classicserver Patch 1.12.1



Ok, da du ja jetzt eh tot bist hab ich ja leichtes Spiel ! ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Ok, da du ja jetzt eh tot bist hab ich ja leichtes Spiel ! ^^



Komm du ersteinmal ohne zu sterben unter die Spielwelt und versuch ohne Boden halt zu finden!


Afk mit Geist zum Friedhof laufen und die Alchemistische Tabakforschung Nordends einsetzen xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. April 2010)

Da bin ich wieder, mein heutiger Tipp: Wenn euch wer Vasiline in die Haare schmieren will, schlagt ihn, das Zeug geht so schnell nicht mehr raus. :<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. April 2010)

Khorhiil! <3


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Komm du ersteinmal ohne zu sterben unter die Spielwelt und versuch ohne Boden halt zu finden!
> 
> 
> Afk mit Geist zum Friedhof laufen und die Alchemistische Tabakforschung Nordends einsetzen xD



Ich gebs auf <.< bin eh gerade auf Diät ^^

So danke für die Aufmerksamkeit meine Fans ich bin Deathproof gucken ^^

gn8, hf & l2p

Menschfeind-


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EPIC!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. April 2010)

wtf...?


----------



## Edou (5. April 2010)

Blubba!!!-.-


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2010)

Wer will ein Paar Kamelhodenkaugummis? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (5. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wer will ein Paar Kamelhodenkaugummis?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Passe.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lol mir nie aufgefallen! Ich überprüf das mal *Portemonaie raushol*


Hey da ist wirklich ein Triforce drauf! :O


 &#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2010)

Was? Keine Schnippische Bemerkung mehr von Razybaby gekommen?


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Was? Keine Schnippische Bemerkung mehr von Razybaby gekommen?



Ich glaube ich bin mit 16 Jahren mit Sicherheit kein Baby mehr. Und warum sollte ich Bemerkungen machen? Dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu kostbar


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin mit 16 Jahren mit Sicherheit kein Baby mehr. Und warum sollte ich Bemerkungen machen? Dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu kostbar



WILLST DU MICH VERARSCHEN?

Du biste nie und nimmer 16. Du bist älter.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2010)

Dir ist nur nichts eingefallen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder du hattest grad nen Schlaganfall... such's dir aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich geh jetzt in Ruhe pennen...


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> WILLST DU MICH VERARSCHEN?
> 
> Du biste nie und nimmer 16. Du bist älter.


Ich bin 16 und werde in 12 Tagen 17. oO



Selor schrieb:


> Dir ist nur nichts eingefallen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö, ich habe nur an einen Artikel gearbeitet. Aber jeder kann sich mal irren, das ist menschlich.


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich musste heute zum ersten mal geschockt feststellen das wenn man die Buchstaben vom Namen meines Horde Chars vertauscht........ mein Char heißt Zlyar *heul* xD



Zum ersten Mal? Du scheinst nicht gerade der Klügste zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Deine Wixxvorlagen darfst behalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*lach* *hust* 

Wieso muss ich immer Husten wenn ich lache? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. April 2010)

Flame: Budda hör sofort auf irgendwelche Privatbilder von Leki zu posten!


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Flame: Budda hör sofort auf irgendwelche Privatbilder von Leki zu posten!



Aber das ist doch sooo hübsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie wärs hiermit? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. April 2010)

Nä, nicht mein Fall. :/
Da nehm ich dann doch den Kerl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nä, nicht mein Fall. :/
> Da nehm ich dann doch den Kerl.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DAS stell ich mir grad bildlich vor :O


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. April 2010)

Hihi.


----------



## Edou (5. April 2010)

Nacht leut´s =)


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Nacht leut´s =)



Nachtiiii


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2010)

Was passiert nach 1 Stunde 4chan /b/ ?

Das!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Man beachte die Roten kästchen)


----------



## The Paladin (6. April 2010)

Ich check 4chan nicht. Wo zur Hölle ist dort die SuFu, ohne diese kann ich nichts mit der Seite Anfangen.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich check 4chan nicht. Wo zur Hölle ist dort die SuFu, ohne diese kann ich nichts mit der Seite Anfangen.



Gibt es gar nicht.


----------



## The Paladin (6. April 2010)

Tja, dann muss ich eben lernen ohne SuFu klarzukommen. Ich suche Infos zu PC Spielen, die finde ganz bestimmt bei Hentai ^^

Edit: Unmöglich, nicht einmal das Alphabet oben hilft. Klicke auf O (Ich suche nette Wallpapers von One Piece) kommen Autos. Ich bin Ratlos.


----------



## Petersburg (6. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> Tja, dann muss ich eben lernen ohne SuFu klarzukommen. Ich suche Infos zu PC Spielen, die finde ganz bestimmt bei Hentai ^^
> 
> Edit: Unmöglich, nicht einmal das Alphabet oben hilft. Klicke auf O (Ich suche nette Wallpapers von One Piece) kommen Autos. Ich bin Ratlos.



4chan ergibt keinen sinn, wird nie einen sinn ergeben und exestiert nur um dich zu verwirren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (6. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie hat grad geschluckt !

ich geh pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gn8


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=369emX5hYSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Boah das hör ich schon seit TAGEN in endlosschleife! Ich bin mal kurz Tabak inhaliern.



Wd^^

Hui der Kaffee macht munter...ich würde mal sagen 9 Löffel Kaffee für 1 Tasse ftw!


----------



## Petersburg (6. April 2010)

Nix los hier


----------



## Manoroth (6. April 2010)

abend...


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> abend...



MANOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manoroth (6. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> MANOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



hey ho sean


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hey ho sean



na wie gehts meinem lieblingsbuffie?


----------



## n0rSly (6. April 2010)

Hallo und einen schönen guten Abend

(mein erster Post im Nachschwärmer Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

was amchtern gerade nen tipp was ich machen könnte?

Lg NorsLY


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

n0rSly schrieb:


> Hallo und einen schönen guten Abend
> 
> (mein erster Post im Nachschwärmer Forum
> 
> ...



Frischfleisch arwwww 

Hiho^^ Mach dir nen Kaffee und Spiel World of Warcraft auf einem Classicserver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (6. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> na wie gehts meinem lieblingsbuffie?



net so besonders


und dir?


----------



## n0rSly (6. April 2010)

einen classic server? du meinst einen pösen pösen *priva.* Server? nene sowas mache ich nicht habe nen 80 warri und nen 34 shamy bin aber zu faul zum leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und kaffe hat mir /so komisch es klingen mag/ der Artzt verboten (bin erst 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) der meinte ihrgendwie das ist nicht gut für mein Wachstum bla ^^ (und jetzt bitte nix mit dann geh ins bett ;D bin sau wach^^ (Rockstar wurde mir ja nicht verboren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> net so besonders
> 
> 
> und dir?



Ach ganz gut^^ Ich bin happy endlich mal wieder Classic spielen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will aber Mittwoch haben damit ich endlich mal wieder Freundin besuchen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





n0rSly schrieb:


> einen classic server? du meinst einen pösen pösen *priva.* Server? nene sowas mache ich nicht habe nen 80 warri und nen 34 shamy bin aber zu faul zum leveln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jah Priviserver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin eigentlich komplett gegen solche Server, aber Wotlk ging mir soetwas auf den Keks. Ausserdem ist der Blizzlike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was interessiert dich das Wachstum? Ich Trink Kaffee, Rauche wie ein Schlot und mir geht sonst alles am Arsch vorbei [und das mit 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

] ^_^ Man soll das Leben leben solange man es noch Leben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n0rSly (6. April 2010)

das geht aber nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gucke jetzt Wo ist Fred und gehe rnd ini mit shamy und ihr?


----------



## Greendesert (6. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ... Rauche wie ein Schlot ...



Also, es heißt zwar, Genieße das Leben solange du kannst, aber ma ehrlich, was hat Rauchen mit Genießen zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok, für leute die sich gerne vor Züge werfen, von Brücken Hüpfen ohne Seil oder sich im Keller verschanzen, ja da kann das was sein (:

Ich hab letztens im Restaurant, so ein "Raucherraum" gesehen der wohl nicht größer als 2 m² groß war und als wir uns das ma so angeguckt haben aus der Ferne, taten uns die Raucher schon leid, die da so wie ein Tier eingesperrt zu sehen xD Aber selber schuld^^

Peace


----------



## kingkong23 (6. April 2010)

Guten Abend meine Nicht-Schläfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was treibt ihr so?

Ich guck Scrubs und ess was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greendesert (6. April 2010)

Scrubs, wo?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

n0rSly schrieb:


> das geht aber nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schlingendorntal Questen ^_^



Greendesert schrieb:


> Also, es heißt zwar, Genieße das Leben solange du kannst, aber ma ehrlich, was hat Rauchen mit Genießen zu tun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin einer der Raucher der es hasst drinnen zu Rauchen, ich gehe immer raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. April 2010)

/b/ wird von loli überflutet x.x


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

kingkong23 schrieb:


> Guten Abend meine Nicht-Schläfer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grml KINGKONG! Du hast in meinem Thread die völlig falsche Thematik behandelt! WARGH! Questen.


----------



## kingkong23 (6. April 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Scrubs, wo?



Dvd <.< 6 Staffel


----------



## kingkong23 (6. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Grml KINGKONG! Du hast in meinem Thread die völlig falsche Thematik behandelt! WARGH! Questen.



Egal Pcount + x3


----------



## Greendesert (6. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin einer der Raucher der es hasst drinnen zu Rauchen, ich gehe immer raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also, in besagtem Restaurant hätteste nen weiten weg gehabt, da dieses in Braunschweig in den Schloss Arkaden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber /vote 4 erhöhte Tabbak Steuer oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greendesert (6. April 2010)

kingkong23 schrieb:


> Dvd <.< 6 Staffel



Ach, schon geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit// Bin off, morgen wieder Schule (Mittwoch) inklusive Praxis Arbeit .. Juhu, die freude steht mir im Gesicht -.-' Naja viel Spaß noch euch Nachtschwärmern.


----------



## n0rSly (6. April 2010)

Ich habe auch hunger... zu Ostern soein sandwichtoaster bekommen was amcht die mutter... kauft kein Toastbrot ein Owned


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> /b/ wird von loli überflutet x.x



Ich sehe nur: Komische, vermeintlich lustige Bilder; Hentai; Porno Comics und EINEN iCARLY PORNO WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingkong23 (6. April 2010)

Jo Sean wie is der Classic Server so?
Such seid langen nen guten^^


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

kingkong23 schrieb:


> Jo Sean wie is der Classic Server so?
> Such seid langen nen guten^^



Hast ne pn darf hier nicht schreiben.


----------



## n0rSly (6. April 2010)

so still hier?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

yah...hörst du auch die Grillen zirpen? Oh guck mal dahinten! *Dem Frischfleisch das Messer in den Rücken ramm und Rückenmark durchtrenn* so...der dürfte erledigt sein. Muhahahaha


----------



## n0rSly (6. April 2010)

So sind jetzt Klingenhauer durch jetzt Wk ob ich heute noch lvl 35 werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

n0rSly schrieb:


> So sind jetzt Klingenhauer durch jetzt Wk ob ich heute noch lvl 35 werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wirst du...wieso stirbst du eigentlich nicht? mist...ist ah wie in Supernatural hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Niemand mehr da? Ihr könnt mich doch nicht allein die Nacht durchmachen lassen :O


----------



## n0rSly (6. April 2010)

So ich mache jetzt aus man findet kein Tank mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immerhin 1lvl geschafft


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

n0rSly schrieb:


> So ich mache jetzt aus man findet kein Tank mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gratzi^^ und was machste jtz?

Ps: afk Koffeinbombe machen xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. April 2010)

Hallo. :O


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallo. :O



HI ALKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*hyperaktiv durch den ganzen kaffee ist*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> HI ALKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *hyperaktiv durch den ganzen kaffee ist*



Biste au so schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Biste au so schon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH du hast recht xD ne spass hiho^^ na was machste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH du hast recht xD ne spass hiho^^ na was machste?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wrestling gucken.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wrestling gucken.



Ich mach grad diese WUNDERVOLLE und SUPEREINFACHE und nicht NERVENDE Quest Die Grünen Hügel des Schlingendorentals *kotz*


----------



## Sorzzara (6. April 2010)

Omg, den Thread gibts auch immer noch? oO

Gutes altes buffed, wie hab ich dich vermisst!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. April 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Omg, den Thread gibts auch immer noch? oO
> 
> Gutes altes buffed, wie hab ich dich vermisst!



Einfrieren lassen und grad wieder aufgetaut oder wie? :O


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Omg, den Thread gibts auch immer noch? oO
> 
> Gutes altes buffed, wie hab ich dich vermisst!



!!! Du warst lang nichtmehr da! Grüsse meister der alten schule!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> !!! Du warst lang nichtmehr da! Grüsse meister der alten schule!



DER MESSIAH IST BACK!
ER SOLL STERBEN FÜR UNSERE SÜNDEN...wieder.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> DER MESSIAH IST BACK!
> ER SOLL STERBEN FÜR UNSERE SÜNDEN...wieder.



*Alko sheep* So...du bist erstmal ausser Gefecht...hoch lebe der Meister der alten Schule!


----------



## Sorzzara (6. April 2010)

xD thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Muss leider bis morgen warten bis es auch ingame wieder losgehen kann, GTC Shop macht erst um 8 auf ^^
Ach btw. das neue buffed Design ist...urgh...ich sag lieber nix, man weiss ja nicht wer von den neuen Mods reizbar ist und wer nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> xD thx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kannst unten altes buffedtheme einstellen mein schatz ^_^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. April 2010)

Bin schlafen.


----------



## Sorzzara (6. April 2010)

omg danke!

Danke!

DANKE!

*sean abknutsch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> omg danke!
> 
> Danke!
> 
> ...



^^ np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh noch ein firefoxliebhaber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was machstn grad?


----------



## Sorzzara (6. April 2010)

3 Dinge:

1. Mir überlegen auf welchem engl. Server ich neu anfange
2. Mir überlegen ob es sich die drei Stunden bis die Läden aufmachen noch lohnt zu schlafen
3. Auf buffed Zeit Totschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> 3 Dinge:
> 
> 1. Mir überlegen auf welchem engl. Server ich neu anfange
> 2. Mir überlegen ob es sich die drei Stunden bis die Läden aufmachen noch lohnt zu schlafen
> ...



was spielstn?


----------



## Sorzzara (6. April 2010)

Ich schäme mich zwar es zuzugeben aaaaaaber...ich werde wieder mit WoW anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich zwar es zuzugeben aaaaaaber...ich werde wieder mit WoW anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wotlk ist schrecklich. Garnicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Sorzzara (6. April 2010)

Stimmt, aber was sind die alternativen? WAR hat mich enttäuscht (um es vorsichtig auszudrücken), Aion ist zu... 

...

...zu irgendwas (Wer will bitte in einer Welt leben die im wesentlichen nur mehr zwei Plattformen, eine Säule und ein Haufen psychopathischer Monster dazwischen ist?)

RoM hat itemshop und Diablo II ist offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also brauch ich bis zum Start von SwToR wohl wieder meine bewährten Drogen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

^^


----------



## Sorzzara (6. April 2010)

Yeah exakt 6:00!

good night buffed!


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

nachti


----------



## Edou (6. April 2010)

Hallo!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. April 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Edou (6. April 2010)

HUMPEL! Du alkoholiker....you can´t be saved.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. April 2010)

Puh...glück gehabt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greendesert (6. April 2010)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sean, dein letzter Eintrag ist zur Falschen Zeit geschrieben xD Pöse! (:

btw, gleicht kommt Two and a Half Men 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Peace


----------



## Edou (6. April 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Steinigt ihn :>


----------



## Greendesert (6. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Steinigt ihn :>



Und danach muss er die Steine Stapeln! (:


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. April 2010)

Hat er den Jehova gesagt?


----------



## Edou (6. April 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Und danach muss er die Steine Stapeln! (:



Und dannach ein haus bauen.


----------



## Greendesert (6. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Und dannach ein haus bauen.



Und dann darf er hier Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hat er den Jehova gesagt?



Er hat es gesagt *Steine Werf*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SohMW2aa9IQ


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. April 2010)

*duck*


----------



## Edou (6. April 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Und dann darf er hier Antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und dann...aber auch nur DANN darf er dehydrieren xP


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. April 2010)

Weiß von euch zufällig wer, was ein weißer Edding ca kostet?


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

Genausoviel wie ein Schwarzer?


----------



## Ykon (6. April 2010)

Nabend.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Genausoviel wie ein Schwarzer?


Hmmmm, wäre möglich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab bei uns in den Läden bis jetzt immer nur schwarze gesehn, aber schwarzer Stift auf schwarzer Jack, hmm ja, sieht man nicht allzu gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/Edding-4069-780-wei%C3%9F/dp/B000GPI48E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=officeproduct&qid=1270582256&sr=8-1


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Weiß von euch zufällig wer, was ein weißer Edding ca kostet?



Weiße sind teurer, da sie net riechen.
Der war bissl rassistisch^^. Wenn man es falsch auslegt...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. April 2010)

Gut, er kostet soviel wie ein schwarzer. Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

Scheiß PC... langeweile Pur...


----------



## Edou (6. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Weiße sind teurer, da sie net riechen.
> Der war bissl rassistisch^^. Wenn man es falsch auslegt...



alter rassist :<


Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Gut, er kostet soviel wie ein schwarzer. Danke.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oo


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

Mhm ich könnte mir einen Sklaven zulegen...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. April 2010)

Ich glaub, wir sollten das Thema wechseln...


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

Richtige Sklavenhaltung?
Wenn ich schon in einer Römischen Tunika herumlaufe will ich auch einen Römischen Sklaven!


----------



## Ykon (6. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mhm ich könnte mir einen Sklaven zulegen...



Ich glaube seit einiger Zeit ist das nicht mehr ganz legal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

KatschinG!

Und sofort kommt ein Römerwitz bei Two and half men...



Ykon schrieb:


> Ich glaube seit einiger Zeit ist das nicht mehr ganz legal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich melde meinen Sklaven einfach als... Hausarbeitskraft an... fertig... ^^


----------



## dragon1 (6. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Richtige Sklavenhaltung?
> Wenn ich schon in einer Römischen Tunika herumlaufe will ich auch einen Römischen Sklaven!



Du laeufst in einer Römischen Tunika herum Oo?

OMG morgen wieder schule QQ


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. April 2010)

Muhaha.
Schule wäre toll, Urlaub ist ja sooooooooooo langweilg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Du laeufst in einer Römischen Tunika herum Oo?
> 
> OMG morgen wieder schule QQ



Warum denn nicht? 
Bequem... luftig... genau das richtige bei dem Wetter!


----------



## dragon1 (6. April 2010)

kann mir wer 25 Mio Euro geben?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. April 2010)

Hab grad leider nur 24,9 da, tut mir leid.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kann mir wer 25 Mio Euro geben?



Warum sollte irgendwer?

Und wenn ich sie hätte, hätte ich nicht nur einen Sklaven...

Mhm... irgendwo nahe Rom... am Strand in einer kleinen Römischen Villa... Kaiserlicher Wein... Früchte aus allen Ecken des Reiches... das wär's...


----------



## dragon1 (6. April 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140123811370#ht_32704wt_1167 wollt ich mir holen, aber ok.
Schade )=


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

Das sind aber nur 250.000 und nicht 25 Mio...

Edit: Der Preis oben und der im Text stimmen nicht überein... irgendwas ist da ganz faul...
Edit Edit: Und wer verkauft eine Insel bei EBay... da ist was ganz komplett Faul... ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das sind aber nur 250.000 und nicht 25 Mio...
> 
> Edit: Der Preis oben und der im Text stimmen nicht überein... irgendwas ist da ganz faul...
> Edit Edit: Und wer verkauft eine Insel bei EBay... da ist was ganz komplett Faul... ^^



FALLT NICHT DRAUF REIN!!!!
Es ist nur eine Halbinsel.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. April 2010)

omg D:


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> omg D:



http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> omg D:



Oh nein, er ist wieder da ><


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mA4y3kNMb_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kronas (7. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qItugh-fFgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Boah niemand mehr da? *Kuchen mampf* Luschen!


----------



## Lekraan (7. April 2010)

Wer da?


----------



## Lekraan (7. April 2010)

lätzta!


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Förster!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. April 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2010)

Greetings...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. April 2010)

Abänd.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Förster!



Du hast den Hund vergessen...

Wie kann man nur fies sein ;O


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LdsAdPJXpCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Müncher Punk. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (7. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Förster!



Du hast mich fast zum lachen gebracht...


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Du hast mich fast zum lachen gebracht...



Fast das ist sehr gut ^_^ Na was macht ihr Schatzis gerade? Also ich hab hier Bier...genug um die Nacht durchzumachen wer macht mit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. April 2010)

I WILL NOT REST IN PEACE...den ich bin hier :>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. April 2010)

Andere Frage: Wie bekommt man Vaseline aus den Haaren rausgewaschen? Hab seit Montag morgen extrem fettige Haare. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur weil der Skin meinte wir könnten doch meinen Iro mit seiner Glatzenpolitur nachstellen. :<



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Fast das ist sehr gut ^_^ Na was macht ihr Schatzis gerade? Also ich hab hier Bier...genug um die Nacht durchzumachen wer macht mit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bier hätte ich auch hier, aber ich bin jetzt schon müde. :/


----------



## Edou (7. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Wie bekommt man Vaseline aus den Haaren rausgewaschen? Hab seit Montag morgen extrem fettige Haare.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


DIe einfachste methode?! Abrasieren...glatze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten....waschen bis die finger abfallen :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2010)

Starkes Spülmittel... musst aber aufpassen sonst hast du nachher nen ganz anderes Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Starkes Spülmittel... musst aber aufpassen sonst hast du nachher nen ganz anderes Problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LASS Spülmittel^^. Ich hab mir die Backe abgewaschen nach Fasching so komische schwarze Schmiere. Danach war meien Haut an der Backe megakaputt. Ich will nicht wissen, was dann mti der Kopfhaut passiert, die wesentlich empfindlicher ist^^.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> LASS Spülmittel^^. Ich hab mir die Backe abgewaschen nach Fasching so komische schwarze Schmiere. Danach war meien Haut an der Backe megakaputt. Ich will nicht wissen, was dann mti der Kopfhaut passiert, die wesentlich empfindlicher ist^^.



Deswegen sagte ich ja das er aufpassen muss... aber weg dürfte es dann schon sein...


----------



## Edou (7. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> LASS Spülmittel^^. Ich hab mir die Backe abgewaschen nach Fasching so komische schwarze Schmiere. Danach war meien Haut an der Backe megakaputt. Ich will nicht wissen, was dann mti der Kopfhaut passiert, die wesentlich empfindlicher ist^^.



Da nimmt man seife cO oder so abschmink zeug oder nivea oder wie des geht cO aber doch kein spülmittel.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. April 2010)

"Damit entfernen Sie alle Flecken, Ihre Haut UND die Schädeldecke! Und das alles mit nur einem Spühli! Greifen Sie jetzt zu!"


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> nivea



Schleichwerbung!!!!!!1111


----------



## Edou (7. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> "Damit entfernen Sie alle Flecken, Ihre Haut UND die Schädeldecke! Und das alles mit nur einem Spühli! Greifen Sie jetzt zu!"


Cilit Bang (oder so)



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schleichwerbung!!!!!!1111


Nein


oh verdammt schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (7. April 2010)

heute iner woche hab ich nen colt vor der türe stehen

WUAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> heute iner woche hab ich nen colt vor der türe stehen
> 
> WUAHAHAHAHAHA



Oder vllt eine Tür hinter dem Colt? Denk mal darüber nach!


----------



## Thoor (7. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oder vllt eine Tür hinter dem Colt? Denk mal darüber nach!



evtl hab ich auch nen teppich vor der türe vor dem colt vor der strasse :< 

philosophische fragen heute im nachtschwärmer >.>


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2010)

Abend Leute...
son scheiss tag-.-
Und noch 2 Schultage... aber Freitag wird wieder super


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> evtl hab ich auch nen teppich vor der türe vor dem colt vor der strasse :<
> 
> philosophische fragen heute im nachtschwärmer >.>


Vllt. representiert der Colt auch eine wichtige Person, die für dich wichtig war und vor kurzem aus deinem Leben getreten ist?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. April 2010)

Stimmt, Freitag wird wirklich ein toller Tag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> evtl hab ich auch nen teppich vor der türe vor dem colt vor der strasse :<
> 
> philosophische fragen heute im nachtschwärmer >.>



Mafia?


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Stimmt, Freitag wird wirklich ein toller Tag.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was gibts so bei dir tolles?


----------



## Edou (7. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Was gibts so bei dir tolles?



Massenselbstmord an der schule?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. April 2010)

Ich geh doch schon arbeiten Edou. :/

Ich schau am Freitag "Wir san dageng" an, Film über 30 Jahre Punk in München. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Massenselbstmord an der schule?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fang mir nicht damit an -_-*


----------



## Edou (7. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich geh doch schon arbeiten Edou. :/
> 
> Ich schau am Freitag "Wir san dageng" an, Film über 30 Jahre Punk in München.
> 
> ...



Und? Vll willst du dabei trotzdem zuschaun.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. April 2010)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig



/sign


----------



## Petersburg (7. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig



Glaubst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2010)

Edou, gehst du in ein Gymnasium?


muss man ja nachfragen...


----------



## Edou (7. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig


du auch



seanbuddha schrieb:


> /sign



du nicht


hey peter

@dragon Nein.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. April 2010)

Los komm wir baun uns ne Rakete fliegen schnell davon. 
Wir saufen auf dem Mars und f***** auf Saturn. 
Wir baun uns ne Rakete fliegen schnell davon. 
Kiffen auf dem Mond und f***** auf Saturn. 
F***** auf Saturn, f***** auf Saturn, 
f***** auf Saturn turn turn turn tuuurrrn, f***** auf Saturn.
*sing*


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2010)

Ich würds nicht empfehlen...


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Massenselbstmord an der schule?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







Gut, weil wenn du auf ein Gymnasium gehen wuerdest haetten wir anlass zur sorge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Los komm wir baun uns ne Rakete fliegen schnell davon.
> Wir saufen auf dem Mars und f***** auf Saturn.
> Wir baun uns ne Rakete fliegen schnell davon.
> Kiffen auf dem Mond und f***** auf Saturn.
> ...



Geht Geschlechtsverkehr auf dem Saturn? Zeimlich Heiss da oben ^^


----------



## Petersburg (7. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Los komm wir baun uns ne Rakete fliegen schnell davon.
> Wir saufen auf dem Mars und f***** auf Saturn.
> Wir baun uns ne Rakete fliegen schnell davon.
> Kiffen auf dem Mond und f***** auf Saturn.
> ...



Das einzige was du aufm Saturn/Mars/Mond machst ist sterben an Sauerstoffmangel undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Gut, weil wenn du auf ein Gymnasium gehen wuerdest haetten wir anlass zur sorge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ahja,wieso dass den?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. April 2010)

Ihr seid plöde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ihr seid plöde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und du Schwul. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Massenselbstmord an der schule?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


desswegen


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> desswegen



Könn wir bitte aufhören über dieses Thema zu reden? Danke


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Könn wir bitte aufhören über dieses Thema zu reden? Danke



Hast du was gegen Amokläufe? *fg*


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hast du was gegen Amokläufe? *fg*


Ya ich habe ein sehr grosse Problem mit diesem Thema. Also haltet bitte die Klappe


----------



## Edou (7. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> desswegen



Was hat dass damit zu tun?

Weil ich Schule klein geschrieben hab? <.<

Ansonsten Blick ich nicht durch.
Oder weil Gymnasiasten Selbstmord begehen wollen?


_________________________________________________________

Thema ende für buddha!


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ya ich habe ein sehr grosse Problem mit diesem Thema. Also haltet bitte die Klappe



Hm, das war ein Fehler das zu sagen.

Apropos Amokläufe:
Laut Herrn Joachim Herrmann müsste ich sowieso ein Typ sein, der mit Gewalt keine Probleme mehr hat. o.O


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Was hat dass damit zu tun?
> 
> Weil ich Schule klein geschrieben hab? <.<
> 
> ...



Merci. Was macht ihr gerade so? *Bier hol und Mücken im Zimmer erschlag?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Und du Schwul.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na und? :>


----------



## Edou (7. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, das war ein Fehler das zu sagen.
> 
> Apropos Amokläufe:
> Laut Herrn Joachim Herrmann müsste ich sowieso ein Typ sein, der mit Gewalt keine Probleme mehr hat. o.O


Ahja?!




seanbuddha schrieb:


> Merci. Was macht ihr gerade so? *Bier hol und Mücken im Zimmer erschlag?



Schreiben,Lesen ab und zu denken mehr nicht.


Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Na und? :>


Nix na und...du bist es einfach :>


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Unglaublich!


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Schreiben,Lesen ab und zu denken mehr nicht.



fix`d
same here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ahja?!





> _Es gibt viel Gewalt, es gibt keine Alternativen zu Gewalt, sie tut nicht weh, und ich komme davon. Wenn ich das 200.000 Mal multimedial lerne, dann habe ich das intus_


Siehe da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das heißt doch nun eigentlich, dass ich einfach so Gewalt ausüben bzw. jemanden erschießen kann und eiskalt dabei sein kann :O


----------



## Edou (7. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> fix`d
> same here
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du denkst auch nicht? Nice story bro



Razyl schrieb:


> Siehe da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tu es tu es tu es :X


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Ich bin raus bis ihr von diesem Thema wegseit.

Danke undso ne?


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> tu es tu es tu es :X



Nö, ich werde keinen Menschen ermorden o.O Ich könnte nicht mal mit ner Pistole umgehen bzw. sofort treffen :O Dabei zocke ich schon täglich Killerspiele QQ


----------



## Edou (7. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin raus bis ihr von diesem Thema wegseit.
> 
> Danke undso ne?



Es geht doch jetz garnet um Amoklauf?! - nur das Razyl,gewalt ausüben könnte und dabei eiskalt ist.



Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich werde keinen Menschen ermorden o.O Ich könnte nicht mal mit ner Pistole umgehen bzw. sofort treffen :O Dabei zocke ich schon täglich Killerspiele QQ



dann ist gut =)


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Es geht doch jetz garnet um Amoklauf?! - nur das Razyl,gewalt ausüben könnte und dabei eiskalt ist.



Ich bin niemals eiskalt oO Ich hasse die Kälte 
Apropos Amoklauf:
Ich wette 100 Euro das nach dem nächsten dämlichen Typen der in seiner Schule rumballert Herr Pfeiffer sofort in mindestens 10 Zeitungen ist und dort über die bösen Spiele redet!


----------



## Edou (7. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin niemals eiskalt oO Ich hasse die Kälte
> Apropos Amoklauf:
> Ich wette 100 Euro das nach dem nächsten dämlichen Typen der in seiner Schule rumballert Herr Pfeiffer sofort in mindestens 10 Zeitungen ist und dort über die bösen Spiele redet!



250/15

nein spaß - aber Ja kälte is gay....aber....ja ok...aber......Ich würde niemals einen Menschen töten.....aber....caaarl...das Tötet menschen...oh dass hab ich nicht gewusst.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> 250/15
> 
> nein spaß - aber Ja kälte is gay....aber....ja ok...aber......Ich würde niemals einen Menschen töten.....aber....caaarl...das Tötet menschen...oh dass hab ich nicht gewusst.



Top! Wenn ich gewinne bekomme ich von dir 250 Euro. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Top! Wenn ich gewinne bekomme ich von dir 250 Euro. Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja klar! - Erm nein Bekommst du nicht =/.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ja klar!



Jetzt müssen wir nur noch auf den Moment, aka Amoklauf, warten :O


----------



## Edou (7. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen wir nur noch auf den Amoklauf, warten :O



Das hätte ich von DIR nie gedacht :O


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. April 2010)

Geschmacklosigkeit und Dummheit...?


----------



## Edou (7. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Geschmacklosigkeit und Dummheit...?



Auch :>


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Geschmacklosigkeit und Dummheit...?



Geschmackslosigkeit: Ja
Dummheit: Nein


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Geschmacklosigkeit und Dummheit...?



Gerade wohl beides ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Gerade wohl beides ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Letzteres trifft aber in vielen Fällen bei dir oft zu.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Letzteres trifft aber in vielen Fällen bei dir oft zu.



Ach... das wäre mir jetzt aber neu...
Ich glaube wir haben hier eine akute Transrealitätssingularität...


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2010)

Noch rund 3 MInuten und ManUnited ist raus aus der CL und damit keine engl. Mannschaft mehr in der europ. Königsklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Go Bayern! :O


----------



## Edou (7. April 2010)

Bin weg,Nacht bis Morgen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. April 2010)

Wieder da.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

wieder da ihr spinner

Nacht Edou


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2010)

ARJEN ROOOOOOOOBBEN! Bayern im Halbfinale yahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ManU raus ole!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> ARJEN ROOOOOOOOBBEN! Bayern im Halbfinale yahahahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was? :O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. April 2010)

ich bin grade echt dicht Weils mir scheisse geht wollte aber mal wieder im NS Was schreiben Und ie gehts euch allen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. April 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich bin grade echt dicht Weils mir scheisse geht wollte aber mal wieder im NS Was schreiben Und ie gehts euch allen?



OMG, hör auf zu Trinken...


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ich bin grade echt dicht Weils mir scheisse geht wollte aber mal wieder im NS Was schreiben Und ie gehts euch allen?



Willkommen im Klub der Leute denen es Scheisse geht und die Saufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> ARJEN ROOOOOOOOBBEN! Bayern im Halbfinale yahahahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja, die beste deutsche Mannschaft steht nach kämpferischer Leistung im Halbfinale der europ. Königsklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das beste ist: Keine engl. Mannschaft dort und Lyon ist schlagbar und von allen drei verbliebenen Mannschaften (Barca, Inter, Lyon) wohl die leichteste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. April 2010)

Auch wenn sich das jetzt total scheißen anhört, weils von mir kommt: Hört verdammt nochmal auf zu saufen wenns euch dreckig geht, stellt euch den Problemen sonst bleibt ihr irgendwann beim Alk hängen!


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Auch wenn sich das jetzt total scheißen anhört, weils von mir kommt: Hört verdammt nochmal auf zu saufen wenns euch dreckig geht, stellt euch den Problemen sonst bleibt ihr irgendwann beim Alk hängen!



Das wird nie Passiern D


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. April 2010)

In Deutschland sterben jedes Jahr 42 000 Menschen an den Folgen ihrer Alkoholsucht. Diese Zahl nannte die Bundesregierung. Danach gelten 4,3 Millionen Menschen als alkoholkrank oder gefährdet.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> In Deutschland sterben jedes Jahr 42 000 Menschen an den Folgen ihrer Alkoholsucht. Diese Zahl nannte die Bundesregierung. Danach gelten 4,3 Millionen Menschen als alkoholkrank oder gefährdet.



Pff dann sterb ich halt xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p7GjjsIOh3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Willkommen im Klub der Leute denen es Scheisse geht und die Saufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






was ist mit dir?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. April 2010)

*CM Punk:* "I've come out here tonight to challenge you. Challenge you, the WWE Universe, into seeing things my way. And to learn how to just say no. See, because the people who cheer for Jeff Hardy are just slaves to the vices associated with his "living in the moment". I feel bad for you, I really do. You walk around almost blind and you wear your prescriptions proudly on your sleeve, like they were badges of honor. And what was it the doctor told you? Just take one every four hours, right? Aside from myself there's not a person in this arena who hasn't abused prescription medication or taken a recreational drug. And I know, trust me, it's hard being straight edge, it's hard to live a straight edge lifestyle. It's extremely difficult to be me. But what concerns me now is that none of you realize, how much more difficult it is to live the life that you all live. 

I'm positive nobody in here takes into account the long term consequences of alcohol on your liver.  See, and you cheer that, that's nothing to cheer. You drink because it's fun, right? Eventually it's not gonna be fun anymore, when it spirals out of control and it's no longer fun. Sooner or later you're just drinking to feel normal. And there's the smokers. You know, I don't know what's more disgusting. Is watching a smoker pollute his or her lungs with over four thousand foreign chemicals or having to listen to the smokers convince themselves that they can quit whenever they want to. It's hard to quit, I know, it takes a very strong person to quit. But an even stronger person never would have started smoking in the first place. 

I didn't want to come out here and be the bearer of bad news. But let's face facts. Chances are pretty slim that any of you here will ever get the monkey of their back. You'll never be able to pry the cigarette from your lips. Or find the self-control to pour your drink from your glass. Or the self-respect to take the pill out of your mouth. See, it starts and it can't happen without learning how to say no to temptation. And that's why I'm out here. I'm out here to challenge you. Before it's too late. Please, learn how to say no to temptation. Learn how to say no to your vices. Learn how to control yourselves." 
*Jeff Hardy**:* "You got a lot of nerve, Punk. A lot of nerve. I mean, you think you're so right, but what you don't know about people could fill a book, man. I mean, you're so stuck on yourself, it's like, you forgot what it's like to be human. People make mistakes. And those people can change." 

*CM Punk:* "No, Jeff. People, these people say they can change. You know what. I'm not gonna enable you right now. In fact, I don't even wanna be in the same ring as you right now. I'm gonna do what I always do, what you should have done a long time ago. I'm gonna just say No."


Ihr seid *Jeff Hardy.*


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> was ist mit dir?



Das werd ich hier im Thread bestimmt nicht erzähln ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das werd ich hier im Thread bestimmt nicht erzähln ^^



Erzähl es! :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das werd ich hier im Thread bestimmt nicht erzähln ^^



ICQ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> ICQ^^



Selbst da möchte ich es nicht erzähln ^^ Afk Rauchen und Bier aufmachen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. April 2010)

ich sag nur soviel mir gehts sowas von beschissen wie noch nie =(


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. April 2010)

Freundin schluss gemacht?


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Freundin schluss gemacht?



An beide? Bei mir kann ich sagen nein sie hat nit Schluss gemacht ^_^ 

Memo an mich. Jugendlichen mehr macht zu geben als Eltern is blöd P


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Freundin schluss gemacht?






Nein beschissener ich sage nur Scheisse verliebt und letzte 5 jahe D:


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2010)

2ter im LoL esl easter cup geworden 1 monat premium yiha


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 2ter im LoL esl easter cup geworden 1 monat premium yiha



Wahnsinn oo
1 Monat Premium bei der ESL


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahnsinn oo
> 1 Monat Premium bei der ESL


ich finds toll, besser als knete abzudrücken


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

*Auswertung des Promillerechners:*

*Startzeit**21:00 Uhr**Endzeit**03:00 Uhr* *Sie haben getrunken**Anzahl*mittleres Glas Bier (0.33 l) 10 xmittleres Glas Bier (0.33 l) 2 x*Blutalkoholwert**1.17 Promille* 


Sie sind wieder völlig nüchtern in 8 Stunden und 12 Minuten. 
Ab jetzt gerechnet genau am *08.04.2010 um 07:30 Uhr*.

Mies da muss noch Wein her D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Auswertung des Promillerechners:*
> 
> *Startzeit**21:00 Uhr**Endzeit**03:00 Uhr*  *Sie haben getrunken**Anzahl*mittleres Glas Bier (0.33 l) 10 xmittleres Glas Bier (0.33 l) 2 x*Blutalkoholwert**1.17 Promille*
> 
> ...



kanns tdu mal linken ich wil mal wiessen wieviel blut alk in mir ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich finds toll, besser als knete abzudrücken



Joa, ich sagte ja auch es ist "Wahnsinn".


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> kanns tdu mal linken ich wil mal wiessen wieviel blut alk in mir ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=promillerechner


----------



## Badwitch22 (7. April 2010)

23:37 grad zurück von der disko und jetzt an die ps3 ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Badwitch22 schrieb:


> 23:37 grad zurück von der disko und jetzt an die ps3 ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FRISCHFLEISCH! *Messer Wetz* kann ich den Kopf und das Blut haben?


----------



## Petersburg (7. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> FRISCHFLEISCH! *Messer Wetz* kann ich den Kopf und das Blut haben?



Nur wenn ich die inneren Organe bekomm, die sind heutzutage scheiße viel wert :>


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nur wenn ich die inneren Organe bekomm, die sind heutzutage scheiße viel wert :>



War klar ich will Essen und Trinken und du denkst ans Geld? Naja du bekommst die Nieren und das Herz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oEYRE7tMScU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




EPIC!


Du hast dich als würdig erwiesen, sterblicher. Und nun ist es Zeit für deine Belohnung Ein paar Gutscheine für Sparmenüs bei McDonalds!


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa, ich sagte ja auch es ist "Wahnsinn".


kommt eher ironisch rüber...


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kommt eher ironisch rüber...



Du hast es erfasst.


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast es erfasst.


du bist doch nur neidisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> du bist doch nur neidisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar, ich wollte schon immer einen Premium-Account bei der ESL. Das ist mein größter Traum!


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klar, ich wollte schon immer einen Premium-Account bei der ESL. Das ist mein größter Traum!


wusst ichs doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Boah es gibt sovie Mist auf youtube....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IesjCr17TDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wusst ichs doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist der beste!


seanbuddha schrieb:


> Boah es gibt sovie Mist auf youtube....



Wieso? Die wollen nur Leuten helfen...


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Boah es gibt sovie Mist auf youtube....


boa die werd ich mir gleich bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> boa die werd ich mir gleich bauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD mach mal Bild von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> boa die werd ich mir gleich bauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast es ja nötig hrhr

Btw:
Heute hat sich wieder gezeigt, warum Bayern mehr Geld als die anderen dt. Vereine hat. Sie sind da in den wichtigen Spielen, was Vereine wie Bremen, Schalke, Stuttgart, Wolfsburg etc. nicht sind...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. April 2010)

20:00 Uhr
Endzeit	23:30 Uhr

Sie haben getrunken	Anzahl
halbe Flasche Wodka (0.35 l) 	10 x

halbe Flasche Wodka (0.35 l) 	10 x

Blutalkoholwert	53.12 Promille





AHJA xD


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 20:00 Uhr
> Endzeit	23:30 Uhr
> 
> Sie haben getrunken	Anzahl
> ...



7 liter vodka?


----------



## Ykon (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 7 liter vodka?



Natürlich. Ein BladeDragonGX ist so cool und würde diese menge locker vertragen!
Wenn du nur Ahnung hättest! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Natürlich. Ein BladeDragonGX ist so cool und würde diese menge locker vertragen!
> Wenn du nur Ahnung hättest!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD Afk

Ps Spätestens nach der 3-4 Flasche kippste um


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Natürlich. Ein BladeDragonGX ist so cool und würde diese menge locker vertragen!
> Wenn du nur Ahnung hättest!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Blade trinkt eh nur V+, so wie Lachi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. April 2010)

Scheiße ich bin voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (8. April 2010)

wir haben das mal mit vodka mit nem baby ausgerechnet in chemie das hatte dann angeblich 93 promille oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Scheiße ich bin voll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von alkoholfreien Bier? Nice


----------



## Ykon (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> xD Afk
> 
> Ps Spätestens nach der 3-4 Flasche kippste um






BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Scheiße ich bin voll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe hatte hier gerade einen ziemlich langen Text stehen, der eure Doofheit widergespiegelt hat, aber ich glaube dieser hätte die Toleranzgrenze der Verwarnung überschritten.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich habe hatte hier gerade einen ziemlich langen Text stehen, der eure Doofheit widergespiegelt hat, aber ich glaube dieser hätte die Toleranzgrenze der Verwarnung überschritten.


Kapier ich nit


----------



## Ykon (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kapier ich nit



Das glaube ich dir nur zu gerne...


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich habe hatte hier gerade einen ziemlich langen Text stehen, der eure Doofheit widergespiegelt hat, aber ich glaube dieser hätte die Toleranzgrenze der Verwarnung überschritten.


Und? eine Verwarnung kann jeder vertragen



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kapier ich nit



Das sagt schon wieder alles...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. April 2010)

Das heißt, er hätte und so derbe gedisst alta, das ihn dann die Mods gedisst hätten und ihn voll Messer gemacht hätten, altaaaaaaaaaa, yo!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Das heißt, er hätte und so derbe gedisst alta, das ihn dann die Mods gedisst hätten und ihn voll Messer gemacht hätten, altaaaaaaaaaa, yo!



Notschlachtung?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. April 2010)

Bitte, ja.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

Hot Brainsucking Killer Alienchicks from outer Space... I love it!


----------



## Soramac (8. April 2010)

Geht doch mal ins Bett Leute, schaut doch mal auf die Uhr Mensch ...


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Geht doch mal ins Bett Leute, schaut doch mal auf die Uhr Mensch ...



1:14 - so what?


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mmGDVDgwCTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soramac (8. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1:14 - so what?



Fang doch mal an zu Leben, Herr Razyl, weißt du wie unwichtig hier der Kack ist. Glaubst du irgendwann sagen die Heinzelmännchen noch, das war doch der Herr Razyl, der hat doch immer früher bei den Nachtschwärmern geschrieben.. keiner, den macht alle Ihr, so wie ihr da seid, aber das ist doch scheiß egal und irgendwann stehst du da und glaubst du da kommt dann mal einer oder so.. Nee.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. April 2010)

Mir is langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mir is langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*schnief*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W-Q5t4Q26o0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was macht ihr grad so?


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2010)

Hab mir grad was zu essen gemacht.
Bin aufgewacht, hatte hunger und jetzt bin ich hier.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hab mir grad was zu essen gemacht.
> Bin aufgewacht, hatte hunger und jetzt bin ich hier.



Hi Dr. House D


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c12xuqKSGyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mir ist so langweilig das ich schon die ganze Zeit sinnlose Videos ansehe :<


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hui wirklich ZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Zam hat mich so überrascht das ich in World of Warcraft grad gestorben bin xD)


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hui wirklich ZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (Zam hat mich so überrascht das ich in World of Warcraft grad gestorben bin xD)



Was? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was? ^^



Zam hat sich grad den Nachtschwärmer angeguckt


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Zam hat sich grad den Nachtschwärmer angeguckt



waah !


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ncBed_egaSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



anhören und einrichtung terminieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> waah !



Aber war klar das er nichts schreibt berühmte Leute haben nie Zeit für ihre Fans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Rate was für ein T-Shirt ich gerade Trage


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Rate was für ein T-Shirt ich gerade Trage



Von Menowin Fröhlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Von Menowin Fröhlich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LIMP BIZKIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
*Pulli Aufreiss und Limp Bizkit T-Shirt hervorstrahl lass*


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> LIMP BIZKIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *Pulli Aufreiss und Limp Bizkit T-Shirt hervorstrahl lass*



Zieh dich aus kleiner seanbuddha mach dich naggisch..


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> LIMP BIZKIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *Pulli Aufreiss und Limp Bizkit T-Shirt hervorstrahl lass*



I DID IT ALL FOR THE NOOKIE! THE NOOKIE! SO YOU CAN TAKE THAT COOKIE AND STICK IT UP YOUR ... !


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

Ich vertrag jetzt kein Crossover um die Zeit.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bPD6YiBFG1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yt_CKQFXlrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich vertrag jetzt kein Crossover um die Zeit.



bis vor ner stunde noch slipknot gehört :> das ist nach ner weile anstrengender als limp bizkit ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



ich zieh mir gerade das album "Chocolate Starfish and the Hot Dog flavored Water" rein und jetzt rate welches lied ich genau JETZT höre :>


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ich zieh mir gerade das album "Chocolate Starfish and the Hot Dog flavored Water" rein und jetzt rate welches lied ich genau JETZT höre :>



My Generation? Dasselbe Lied?Rolli'n?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> My Generation? Dasselbe Lied?Rolli'n?



ne jetzt is zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt läuft it'll be ok


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

Aufhören! Jetzt muß ich wegen euch auch noch gescheite Musik anschmeißen :<


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Aufhören! Jetzt muß ich wegen euch auch noch gescheite Musik anschmeißen :<



Cooles Lied von Slayer ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Cooles Lied von Slayer ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, brauch jetzt was ruhiges...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YAFUFpM0LQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Album davon :>


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Ich hab seitdem ich n bissl was getrunken hab n bissl Kopfschmerzen...ich so: hä was will mein Körper von mir? hmmm Alk entzieht wasser...ich hab seit 2 Tagen kein wasser mehr getrunken xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nein, brauch jetzt was ruhiges...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



könntest ja wenigstens mal auf den link klicken ;D


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> könntest ja wenigstens mal auf den link klicken ;D



Hab ich doch... so ganz versteh ichs trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hab ich doch... so ganz versteh ichs trotzdem nicht.



ja egal hab eigentlich auf den "ololcoolslayergiiieeefohnoesdochkeinslayersondernsonkacklied-effekt" gehofft :<

merkt man das ich ein wenig übermüdet bin?


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ja egal hab eigentlich auf den "ololcoolslayergiiieeefohnoesdochkeinslayersondernsonkacklied-effekt" gehofft :<
> 
> merkt man das ich ein wenig übermüdet bin?



Hab eher das Gefühl das ein Tiger hinterm PC sitzt.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hab eher das Gefühl das ein Tiger hinterm PC sitzt.



Ich will den Tiger kuscheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hab eher das Gefühl das ein Tiger hinterm PC sitzt.



raaaaawwwr



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich will den Tiger kuscheln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur gegen aufpreis :>


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> raaaaawwwr
> 
> 
> 
> nur gegen aufpreis :>



Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

ATTENTION, ATTENTION!

neues lied von cypress hill <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=detVOuK8v-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ATTENTION, ATTENTION!
> 
> neues lied von cypress hill <3
> 
> ...



Mag ich nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mag ich nit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



damit hast du deinen platz in der hölle sicher =D


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> damit hast du deinen platz in der hölle sicher =D



Kann man jtz nimma ändern D


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

naja ich geh mal pennen

over and out :>


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> naja ich geh mal pennen
> 
> over and out :>



Schlaf? Was ist das?


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schlaf? Was ist das?



müsstest du wissen !


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. April 2010)

wie ich mich freue diese jahr Zur Q-Base Zu gehn =D


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2010)

boa alter.. ich muss pennen. grad nach hinten gelehnt aufm stuhl.
fast umgekippt O.o


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. April 2010)

Abend
puuh nur nochn paar tage zum Abi ^^
meine erste Zock session seit ner Woche xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. April 2010)

Abend.


----------



## dragon1 (8. April 2010)

abend


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2010)

Apple hat ja mal wieder einen rausgehauen o.O
iPhone OS 4.0 mit Multitasking, aber alles was unter 3G ist kann das net o.O Die Unterschiede zwischen 2G und 3G sind wirklich minimal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also bleib ich wohl weiterhin bei 3.1.2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

grüsse euch^^ Benotet meine neue siggi.


----------



## Tokkrash (8. April 2010)

Nabend 4/10 Seanbuddha


----------



## dragon1 (8. April 2010)

Weiss einer, ob in den naechsten Monaten in Wien es irgendwelchen geilen Metal Konzerte gibt?
Bei uns ist es ein Projekt in Musik ein Beliebiges Konzert anschaun und dann Review schreiben^^


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> Nabend 4/10 Seanbuddha



FRISCHFLEISCH! *Glocke läut*


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Weiss einer, ob in den naechsten Monaten in Wien es irgendwelchen geilen Metal Konzerte gibt?
> Bei uns ist es ein Projekt in Musik ein Beliebiges Konzert anschaun und dann Review schreiben^^



Versteh ich das richtig:
Ihr müsst zu einen Konzert für ein Projekt? Das heißt ihr müsst auch die Kosten tragen? o.O


----------



## dragon1 (8. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr müsst zu einen Konzert für ein Projekt? Das heißt ihr müsst auch die Kosten tragen? o.O



Ja.
Schon fies, aber wenn dir das leben Zitronen schenk, verkauf sie und kauf dir was gescheites 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ja.
> Schon fies, aber wenn dir das leben Zitronen schenk, verkauf sie und kauf dir was gescheites
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dürfen die das überhaupt? Naja man bedenke was ein Österreicher so alles in Deutschland verbrochen hat...


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ja.
> Schon fies, aber wenn dir das leben Zitronen schenk, verkauf sie und kauf dir was gescheites
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann würde ich schon mal das Projekt meiden. Eure Schule kann euch doch gar nicht zwingen relativ viel Geld für ein Konzert auszugeben nur wegen eines popeligen Projektes? o.O


----------



## Soramac (8. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Apple hat ja mal wieder einen rausgehauen o.O
> iPhone OS 4.0 mit Multitasking, aber alles was unter 3G ist kann das net o.O Die Unterschiede zwischen 2G und 3G sind wirklich minimal
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es nicht schon 3.1.3?


----------



## dragon1 (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dürfen die das überhaupt? Naja man bedenke was ein Österreicher so alles in Deutschland verbrochen hat...



Wtf willst du damit sagen >.<?


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht schon 3.1.3?



Schon, aber noch keinen richtigen Jailbreak dafür...


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wtf willst du damit sagen >.<?



Ich glaub jeder weiss welches Arschloch ich meine.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich glaub jeder weiss welches Arschloch ich meine.



Arnold Schwarzenegger? :O Moment, so richtig was verbrochen hat der in Deutschland ja eigentlich nicht...


----------



## dragon1 (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich glaub jeder weiss welches Arschloch ich meine.




Ja, aber bist du irgendwie bescheuert oder was hat das eine jetzt mit dem anderen zu tun?


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger? :O Moment, so richtig was verbrochen hat der in Deutschland ja eigentlich nicht...



http://de.wikipedia....ki/Adolf_Hitler 

grml ich schäme mich dafür das ich sowas mal bei Wikipedia eingeben muss...

Ich ziehe gerne Unsinnige schlüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> FRISCHFLEISCH! *Glocke läut*



muss ich jetzt angst haben?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

Elektrolyse von Wasser...
Welche Säure oder Lauge empfiehlt ihr?

Und unter welchen Bedinungen lagert ihr Wasserstoff? ^^


----------



## dragon1 (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia....ki/Adolf_Hitler
> 
> grml ich schäme mich dafür das ich sowas mal bei Wikipedia eingeben muss...



ey, was zum teufel hat dich gebissen?
Wie kommst du jetzt zu dem bescheuerten Thema hier?


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> muss ich jetzt angst haben?



Yap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KA was mich gebissen hat, bin zurzeit neben der Spur...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Morgen zieh ich um.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

Andere Frage: Wo kriegt man mind. Faustgroße Magnete her?


----------



## Soramac (8. April 2010)

Nur weil der klein und schlank war...


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Wo kriegt man mind. Faustgroße Magnete her?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=magnete


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. April 2010)

Am besten beim Magnetehändler deines Vertrauens ^^

btw für was brauchstn die?? haste angst das das BKA anklopft und deinen Rechner mitnehmen will oder was xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=magnete



Google verkauft leider keine Magnete...



Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Am besten beim Magnetehändler deines Vertrauens ^^
> 
> btw für was brauchstn die?? haste angst das das BKA anklopft und deinen Rechner mitnehmen will oder was xD



Nein... für einen Versuchsaufbau... ein Achsen/Speichenloses Rad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wofür ich auch noch einen Hoffmannschen Wasserzersetzungsapparat brauche um genügend Wasserstoff herzustellen um das Ding dann antreiben zu können...


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

ich denke eher das er schnell die festplatte vernichten will.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Am besten beim Magnetehändler deines Vertrauens ^^
> 
> btw für was brauchstn die?? haste angst das das BKA anklopft und deinen Rechner mitnehmen will oder was xD







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vly-vddrmhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mysteriös...man wird es nie wissen


----------



## H2OTest (8. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich denke eher das er schnell die festplatte vernichten will.



dann müssen sie aber nur stark sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> dann müssen sie aber nur stark sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber wenn er handlich ist isses doch auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was willste mit nem starken Bohnengrossen dingens?


----------



## H2OTest (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aber wenn er handlich ist isses doch auch gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In die Luft schmeißen und sehen wo es hinfliegt?


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> In die Luft schmeißen und sehen wo es hinfliegt?



Das kann aber dann leicht ins Auge gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. April 2010)

wenn man ein Metallauge hat auf jeden fall ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein... für einen Versuchsaufbau... ein Achsen/Speichenloses Rad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ähem... *hust*


----------



## H2OTest (8. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iNzrwh2Z2hQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ähem... *hust*



Kauf dir einfach Wasserstoff anstatt es selbst herzustellen ^_^


----------



## H2OTest (8. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ähem... *hust*



wie willste dasdenn antreiben? Per Rückstoß? da emphele ich aber eher hochexplosiven Traubenzucker ...


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wie willste dasdenn antreiben? Per Rückstoß? da emphele ich aber eher hochexplosiven Traubenzucker ...



Vllt. nimmt er ne Brennstoffzelle.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kauf dir einfach Wasserstoff anstatt es selbst herzustellen ^_^



Zu teuer...



H2OTest schrieb:


> wie willste dasdenn antreiben? Per Rückstoß? da emphele ich aber eher hochexplosiven Traubenzucker ...



Was? Nein... das wirst du dann sehen...


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

> Enemies of metal your death is our reward!!!!!!!



Edit: Wieviel Wasserstoff brauchst? Kann ganz schön lange dauern...


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

Außerdem ist Wasserstoff selbst herstellen einfach nur cool...

"Und was hast du so gemacht?", "Ich war auf ner Party... war echt nett dort... und du?", "Ich hab mehrere Liter reinen Wasserstoff hergestellt!"

Wird sich entscheiden wenn der Versuchsaufbau steht, wieviel ich brauche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

Lass es knallen!


----------



## H2OTest (8. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Was? Nein... das wirst du dann sehen...



Hmm wie war das nomma mit der wasserstoffbombe? Hmm starke Magnete um die Außenhülle zu befestigen .... 

Naja ich geh schlafen gn8


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Lass es knallen!



ER WILL NE BOMBE BAUEN WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

Eigentlich nicht... aber wo ihr mich gerade darauf bringt...


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

Oh shi...


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

Könnte ich als Seitenprojekt ablegen, falls mein Wasserstoffantrieb und das Speichen/Achsenlose Rad nicht so hinhauen...

Edit: GRR... ich sollte aufhören, sonst steht morgen des BKA vor der Tür...


----------



## Tokkrash (8. April 2010)

Das kannst du laut sagen


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Wie kann man eine 20 Jährige Schwester beschäftigen?


Ganz einfach

Drückt ihr einen alten Gameboy mit Pokémon in die Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

*verkneift sich jeglichen Kommentar*


----------



## Tokkrash (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie kann man eine 20 Jährige Schwester beschäftigen?
> Ganz einfach
> Drückt ihr einen alten Gameboy mit Pokémon in die Hand


Pokemon? WTF ist doch crap ^^ Digimon Rules!


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie kann man eine 20 Jährige Schwester beschäftigen?
> 
> 
> Ganz einfach
> ...



Oh shit ich sollte jetzt glaub sterben...



Selor schrieb:


> *verkneift sich jeglichen Kommentar*



Du auch? xD AMFG


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Du auch? xD AMFG



Ja anders geht es nicht bei solch einer Steilvorlage... (vorallendingen da dank meines Monis erst nur die oberste Zeile zu sehen war)...


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

So Themawechsel





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zeWBD7zHG8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ruhige Popballade


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2010)

Also ich glaube, dass F.E.A.R. 3 noch mieser wird als teil Zwei o.O


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also ich glaube, dass F.E.A.R. 3 noch mieser wird als teil Zwei o.O



Fear allgemein is scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Fear allgemein is scheisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, Teil 1 war gut.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. April 2010)

ehm des ham wir mal in Chemie gemacht von wegen Wasserstoff

Im Prinzip funzt des wie des erste Feuerzeug

Du machst aus iwas mit iwas Wasserstoff ;D

schau ma nach wie das erste feuerzeug ging, dann weissts auch


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> Pokemon? WTF ist doch crap ^^ Digimon Rules!



es wurden schon menschen für weniger erdolcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ehm des ham wir mal in Chemie gemacht von wegen Wasserstoff
> 
> Im Prinzip funzt des wie des erste Feuerzeug
> 
> ...



Danke, die anderen 9 Finger will ich noch behalten.


----------



## Petersburg (8. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also ich glaube, dass F.E.A.R. 3 noch mieser wird als teil Zwei o.O



Ich würds mir tortzdem holen, wenn meine xbox 360 nich kaputt wär ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> es wurden schon menschen für weniger erdolcht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Schwert und Schild raushol* los, wir machen ihn Fertig!


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich würds mir tortzdem holen, wenn meine xbox 360 nich kaputt wär ._.



Konsolen haben keine Zukunft. Kauf dir lieber gescheiten PC ^^


----------



## Petersburg (8. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Konsolen haben keine Zukunft. Kauf dir lieber gescheiten PC ^^



Da kauf ich mir doch lieber ne neue xbox das ist billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. April 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich... wenn ich mich erschrecken will spiel ich FEAR so einfach isses...
Bei z.B. Doom oder Deadspace geht die "Angst" schnell in routine über ( von wegen " Ah das Geräusch, also kommt der Gegner, also sollte ich diese Waffe nehmen )
Bei FEAR isses einfach dauerhaft spannend ;D

@arosk warum haste bei sowas nen Finger verloren??

btw: 360 rockt ^^


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Da kauf ich mir doch lieber ne neue xbox das ist billiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, kannst dir PC mit der Hardware kaufen, kostet gleichviel.

Apropos Pokemon...

_In Soviet Russia, Pokemon catches YOU!!_


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tHnTG0wSCHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Klassiker!


----------



## Tokkrash (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Geil^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Bei z.B. Doom



doom 3 hat bei mir für schlaflose nächte gesorgt


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



omg Göttlich ;D


----------



## Arosk (8. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> doom 3 hat bei mir für schlaflose nächte gesorgt



Spiel mal Dead Space...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Spiel mal Dead Space...



ne danke stehe immernoch unter schock :<


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

O_o Schock? Wovon? Doom 3?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> O_o Schock? Wovon? Doom 3?



bingo ! ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. April 2010)

Ich sag ja nich, dass die nich schocken.. aber mit der Zeit wirds unshockiger ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> bingo ! ^^



Da ham wir aber ein ganz zartbesaitetes Stiefmütterchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Da ham wir aber ein ganz zartbesaitetes Stiefmütterchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3pL8EVWopzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Da ham wir aber ein ganz zartbesaitetes Stiefmütterchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und hier anscheinend den terminator? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> und hier anscheinend den terminator?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht wirklich...
Aber jemanden mit dem Wissen eine Wasserstoffbombe zu bauen xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich...
> Aber jemanden mit dem Wissen eine Wasserstoffbombe zu bauen xD



und ich bin im besitz von Dr. Manhattan ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geh weg mit deiner komischen knallerbse ^^


----------



## Petersburg (8. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich...
> Aber jemanden mit dem Wissen eine Wasserstoffbombe zu bauen xD



Jeder weiß heutzutage wie man ne Wasserstoffbome baut sogar ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Jeder weiß heutzutage wie man ne Wasserstoffbome baut sogar ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcNjxbI758Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Verheerend! Ich koch mir ein paar Nudeln.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

Wir sollten das Thema wechseln... ich mag das bisschen Freiheit was ich noch habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (8. April 2010)

Falls wer Reggae hört, das neue Gentleman Album ist der Hammer!


----------



## Petersburg (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, wenn es so aussieht wenn du ein paar Nudeln kochst will ich nicht wissen wie es aussieht wenn du noch mehr Nudeln kochst oder sogar ein Steak brätst, deine koch künste sind echt verheerend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wow, wenn es so aussieht wenn du ein paar Nudeln kochst will ich nicht wissen wie es aussieht wenn du noch mehr Nudeln kochst oder sogar ein Steak brätst, deine koch künste sind echt verheerend!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich kann besser Kochen als meine Mutter...

Wegen euch guck ich jetzt ne Doku über Atom&Wasserstoffbomben :O


----------



## Ykon (8. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wir sollten das Thema wechseln... ich mag das bisschen Freiheit was ich noch habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Laut Verfassung hast du aber bisschen viel Freiheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (8. April 2010)

ich bin schlafen guten Nacht zusammen


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Laut Verfassung hast du aber bisschen viel Freiheit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja und? Das bringt mir nichts, wenn ich wegen Entwicklung, Bau und Vorbereitung zum Einsatz von MVW irgendwo versauer...


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> ich bin schlafen guten Nacht zusammen



Nachti :*


----------



## Ykon (8. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja und? Das bringt mir nichts, wenn ich wegen Entwicklung, Bau und Vorbereitung zum Einsatz von MVW irgendwo versauer...



Warum musst'n das machen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Warum musst'n das machen?



Warum ich was machen muss?


----------



## Ykon (8. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum ich was machen muss?





Selor schrieb:


> Ja und? Das bringt mir nichts, wenn ich wegen Entwicklung, Bau und Vorbereitung zum Einsatz von MVW irgendwo versauer...


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. April 2010)

wah
sag einfach einmal auffm Flughafen eisBOMBE!!!!! ( eis leise, Bombe laut ).
Dann kommste erstma in U-Haft und kannst dort kontakte zum hiesigen Terrornetzwerk schließen.
Die besorgen dir bst. Wasserstoff ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

Denk mal scharf nach worauf man als erstes kommt wenn ich von Magneten, Wasserstoff und "Projekten" rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (8. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Denk mal scharf nach worauf man als erstes kommt wenn ich von Magneten, Wasserstoff und "Projekten" rede
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Physikstudent? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

mjam nudeln!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Physikstudent?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naives Würmchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl... ich brauch eigentlich nur herauszufinden wo die Erdkruste am dünnsten ist und wo sie am nächsten zu einer Verwerfung zu einer anderen Erdplatte ist... ausrechnen, wieviel Kraft ich brauche... et voilá... une catastrophe...


----------



## Ykon (8. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Naives Würmchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na gut, hab in deinem Mybuffed Profil gestöbert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fragt sich jetzt bloß, was schlimmer ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. April 2010)

I BREAK THE WALL`S DOOOOOWN! - Hallo


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=43VyrUFEyNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> I BREAK THE WALL`S DOOOOOWN! - Hallo



Hi Edou ^_^


----------



## Edou (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hi Edou ^_^



Hi Buddha ^.^


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Hi Buddha ^.^



Na wie gehts dir schatzy? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na wie gehts dir schatzy?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut :> - Nur eben sieht meine freundin es nicht gern das ich fremd gehe also....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Gut :> - Nur eben sieht meine freundin es nicht gern das ich fremd gehe also....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab meine Freundin Gestern nicht besucht...ich bin so ein Arschloch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich hab meine Freundin Gestern nicht besucht...ich bin so ein Arschloch
> ...



Einsicht ist der erste weg zur besserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (8. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Gut :> - Nur eben sieht meine freundin es nicht gern das ich fremd gehe also....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würde gerne sehen, wie du durchs Internet Seanbuddhas Körperöffnungen penetrierst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne sehen, wie du durchs Internet Seanbuddhas Körperöffnungen penetrierst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Garnicht?!


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne sehen, wie du durchs Internet Seanbuddhas Körperöffnungen penetrierst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Müsst ihr soetwas schreiben? Ihr wisst das ich mir ALLES Bildlich vorstelle!


----------



## Edou (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Müsst ihr soetwas schreiben? Ihr wisst das ich mir ALLES Bildlich vorstelle!



Abgesehn würd ich das niemals tun, wäre es wiederlich, vorallem da ich sehr sehr sehr hetero bin. :>


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Abgesehn würd ich das niemals tun, wäre es wiederlich, vorallem da ich sehr sehr sehr hetero bin. :>


Och menno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Och menno
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht traurig sein, Lekraan versuch bei ihm deine chancen.
*duck und renn*


----------



## Ykon (8. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Abgesehn würd ich das niemals tun, wäre es wiederlich, vorallem da ich sehr sehr sehr hetero bin. :>



Eigentlich ist er/sie/es auch nur ein kleines, schwarzes etwas mit türkisen Augen und Zunge. 
Da bleibt dir wohl doch nur der Mund als Spielplatz übrig.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Lekraan? WO?!


----------



## Edou (8. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist er/sie/es auch nur ein kleines, schwarzes etwas mit türkisen Augen und Zunge.
> Da bleibt dir wohl doch nur der Mund als Spielplatz übrig.


Du willst es doch nur mit buddha/männern machen :<



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Lekraan? WO?!



aufm klo!Such, überrasch und vergewaltige ihn!


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Du willst es doch nur mit buddha/männern machen :<
> 
> 
> 
> aufm klo!Such, überrasch und vergewaltige ihn!



Kein Lustiges Thema...ich kenne 4 Mädels denen das passiert ist...


----------



## Ykon (8. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Du willst es doch nur mit buddha/männern machen :<



Computer says no.


----------



## Edou (8. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kein Lustiges Thema...ich kenne 4 Mädels denen das passiert ist...



Tjo...is shice....aber mans ollte nicht auf alles so spaßverderben reagieren wie du...solange es nicht ernst gemeint is :<


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Tjo...is shice....aber mans ollte nicht auf alles so spaßverderben reagieren wie du...solange es nicht ernst gemeint is :<



Wie gesagt...bei manchen Sachen verstehe ich keinen Spass wie gestern...omg ich werd schon fast wie Razyl


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie gesagt...bei manchen Sachen verstehe ich keinen Spass wie gestern...omg ich werd schon fast wie Razyl



Was willst du von mir?


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. April 2010)

gut nacht zusammen ich geh pennen


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was willst du von mir?



Du bist doch hier unser Forengriesgram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachti Terrorsatan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du bist doch hier unser Forengriesgram
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin ich das? Interessant, aber ich übertrage gern dir den Titel, denn für mich ist das Leben zu wertvoll um griesgrämig zu sein. Und bei einen Gehirn deiner Größe passt der Griesgram noch rein, denn viel ist da noch nicht drinne.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2010)

Er hat wieder Sand in der Vagina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bin ich das? Interessant, aber ich übertrage gern dir den Titel, denn für mich ist das Leben zu wertvoll um griesgrämig zu sein. Und bei einen Gehirn deiner Größe passt der Griesgram noch rein, denn viel ist da noch nicht drinne.



Pfff. Ich und kleines Gehirn? Naja. Meistens will man ja seine Komplexe auf andere übertragen, was?


----------



## Ykon (9. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Er hat wieder Sand in der Vagina
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pssscht!
Zurücklehnen und genießen!
*geröstete Sonnenblumenkerne rumreich*


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2010)

Bäh... geröstet...


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Pfff. Ich und kleines Gehirn?



Beweise, dass es nicht klein ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Er hat wieder Sand in der Vagina
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa.... 
Geh mir nicht so auf deinen Nerven mit deinen billigen, total schwachsinnigen Kommentaren. Ignorier mich oder kommentier einfach nicht jeden Mist von mir... oder noch besser: Häng dich einfach nicht in meine Konfrontationen mit anderen Usern rein, denn du bist weitem noch kein Moderator hier.

Wen ich flame und wann ich jemanden flame kann dir dermaßen egal sein. Und dann musst du nicht mit deinen beschissenen Dauerkommentar "Er hat wieder Sand in der Vagina" ankommen. Kümmer du dich um deine verdammte Wüste in der Vagina.


----------



## Ykon (9. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Bäh... geröstet...



Die sind auch noch karamellisiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Beweise, dass es nicht klein ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sag mir wie? Das einzige was ich hätte wärn Iqtest.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Pfff. Ich und kleines Gehirn? Naja. Meistens will man ja seine Komplexe auf andere übertragen, was?



Ich habe keine Komplexe, aber anscheinend hast du die. Sonst müsstest du hier nicht solche Sachen schreiben, wie " oh gott, ich werde wie Razyl"...


----------



## Edou (9. April 2010)

Bin weg, bis morgen :>


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa....
> Geh mir nicht so auf deinen Nerven mit deinen billigen, total schwachsinnigen Kommentaren. Ignorier mich oder kommentier einfach nicht jeden Mist von mir... oder noch besser: Häng dich einfach nicht in meine Konfrontationen mit anderen Usern rein, denn du bist weitem noch kein Moderator hier.
> 
> Wen ich flame und wann ich jemanden flame kann dir dermaßen egal sein. Und dann musst du nicht mit deinen beschissenen Dauerkommentar "Er hat wieder Sand in der Vagina" ankommen. Kümmer du dich um deine verdammte Wüste in der Vagina.


Wie gesagt...ich dachte dein Leben wär zu Schade dazu?


----------



## Ykon (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sag mir wie? Das einzige was ich hätte wärn Iqtest.



Tell us. 



Edou schrieb:


> Bin weg, bis morgen :>



Nacht. :>


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie gesagt...ich dachte dein Leben wär zu Schade dazu?



Wie gesagt, ist es mir auch. Aber wenn jemand mit den dämlichsten Kommentar andauernd wieder ankommt reicht es auch mal. Und nun geh wieder zu deiner Mama, damit sie dir die Gute-Nacht-Geschichte zu ende vorlesen kann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa....
> Geh mir nicht so auf deinen Nerven mit deinen billigen, total schwachsinnigen Kommentaren. Ignorier mich oder kommentier einfach nicht jeden Mist von mir... oder noch besser: Häng dich einfach nicht in meine Konfrontationen mit anderen Usern rein, denn du bist weitem noch kein Moderator hier.
> 
> Wen ich flame und wann ich jemanden flame kann dir dermaßen egal sein. Und dann musst du nicht mit deinen beschissenen Dauerkommentar "Er hat wieder Sand in der Vagina" ankommen. Kümmer du dich um deine verdammte Wüste in der Vagina.



MUAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kommentiere WAS ich will und WEN ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du damit ein Problem hast, kann ich da auch nichts zu...



Ykon schrieb:


> Die sind auch noch karamellisiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist ekelhaft!


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sag mir wie? Das einzige was ich hätte wärn Iqtest.



Die Intelligenz hat nichts mit der Grösse des Gehirns zu tun. Also müsstest du schon ein Arzt fragen, ob er dir da behilflich sein kann.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> MUAHAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*Mit Schwert und Schild dazustell*

Nein ich teile euch nicht meinen Iq mit...ich bin kein Angeber...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (9. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Du bist ekelhaft!



Entschuldigung?! Sie, mein Herr, haben keinen blassen Dunst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die haben dich beim THW zu sehr umgepolt. :>



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein ich teile euch nicht meinen Iq mit...ich bin kein Angeber...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achso... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. April 2010)

cry me a river

/facepalm


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> cry me a river
> 
> /facepalm



Justin Timberlake ist Sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Justin Timberlake ist Sexy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Srsly, wtf is your gender?!


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Srsly, wtf is your gender?!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Srsly, wtf is your gender?!



die frage wollte ich auch gerade stellen ^^


----------



## Ykon (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Menschfeind- schrieb:


> die frage wollte ich auch gerade stellen ^^



Jetzt ehrlich, ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Ratet doch ^_^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. April 2010)

42


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

Woho, Betaeinladung für Starcraft 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ratet doch ^_^



Bei deinem Mybuffed Foto schließe ich, dass du ein Junge bist... glaube ich zumindest.
Also tippe ich mal auf Metrosexuell? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Bei deinem Mybuffed Foto schließe ich, dass du ein Junge bist... glaube ich zumindest.
> Also tippe ich mal auf Metrosexuell?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Metro pffffff


----------



## Ykon (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Metro pffffff



Also hatte ich doch recht.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Also hatte ich doch recht.



Nein xD Aber ich hab grad kb meine Sexualität zu diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. April 2010)

Homophilie !


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Bin mal kurz afk mit Katze eine Rauchen


----------



## Ykon (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein xD Aber ich hab grad kb meine Sexualität zu diskutieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann ich mir denken. :>
Ihr habt euch auch noch nicht so ganz etabliert, denke ich mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fix'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Kann ich mir denken. :>
> Ihr habt euch auch noch nicht so ganz etabliert, denke ich mal.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin Bi-när sexuell und stehe dazu!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin Bi-när sexuell und stehe dazu!!!!!!!!!



Binär lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Spoiler



Psst.....pack das när weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin Bi-när sexuell und stehe dazu!!!!!!!!!



zum einen teil bi zum anderen ein bär !

ähnlichkeiten mit Mannbärschwein


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> zum einen teil bi zum anderen ein bär !
> 
> ähnlichkeiten mit Mannbärschwein



Mhhh..Halb Mensch Halb Bär? Wär mir zu Haarig xD


----------



## Ykon (9. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> zum einen teil bi zum anderen ein bär !
> 
> ähnlichkeiten mit Mannbärschwein



Das mein' ich voll ernte!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mhhh..Halb Mensch Halb Bär? Wär mir zu Haarig xD



Mannbärschwein ist aber halb Mann, halb Bär und halb Schwein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Mannbärschwein ist aber halb Mann, halb Bär und halb Schwein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie wärs mit Bigfoot?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Bigfoot?



no it's not




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/149754-gute-nacht/
^^


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=svMaSQ8dOFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ykon (9. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> no it's not



Wo hast du das her? Gibt's das auch in Desktopgröße?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. April 2010)

bin mal pennen unso ... man riecht sich :>



Ykon schrieb:


> Wo hast du das her? Gibt's das auch in Desktopgröße?



Google Bildersuche -> man bear big

da hab ichs her ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Hey Deanne hat ein neues Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hey Deanne hat ein neues Bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da ist wer verliebt


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da ist wer verliebt



Pfff ne hab ne Freundin ^_^


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Pfff ne hab ne Freundin ^_^



Harem aufbauen


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Harem aufbauen



Ne lass mal ich bin Treu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ne lass mal ich bin Treu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aus Treue wird schnell Untreue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Pfff ne hab ne Freundin ^_^



Du weißt doch nicht einmal, was du bist. 
Wie kann so etwas einen Partner haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aus Treue wird schnell Untreue
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin nicht so wie mein Vater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so wie mein Vater
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh, erwisch ich da einen wunden Punkt? Tut mir leid.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh, erwisch ich da einen wunden Punkt? Tut mir leid.



Ich hab zuviele Wunde Punkte...


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab zuviele Wunde Punkte...



Bisher konnte ich 3 zählen. Ich würde sie ja liebend gern ausnutzen, aber so fies bin ich nun auch nicht... eigentlich schade.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bisher konnte ich 3 zählen. Ich würde sie ja liebend gern ausnutzen, aber so fies bin ich nun auch nicht... eigentlich schade.



*grins*


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *grins*



Hm, irgendwie liegt das Forum gute 23 Minuten hinter der echten Zeit zurück o.O


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie liegt das Forum gute 23 Minuten hinter der echten Zeit zurück o.O



Why?


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Why?



k.A. o.O
Mir wird immer 1:04 als Uhrzeit im Forum angezeigtbei Beiträgen o.O


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> k.A. o.O
> Mir wird immer 1:04 als Uhrzeit im Forum angezeigtbei Beiträgen o.O



Bei mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (9. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> k.A. o.O
> Mir wird immer 1:04 als Uhrzeit im Forum angezeigtbei Beiträgen o.O



Dito.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Da merkt man halt wer imba ist und wer nicht ^_^ So und ich bin Jetzt mal für länger aus den Nachtschwärmern raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 KA wann ich mal wieder hier reinkomme, ich ziehe Heute in eine Wg für Jugendliche und mit den Pczeiten ist es Rar gesät... *schnief*


----------



## Ykon (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Da merkt man halt wer imba ist und wer nicht ^_^ So und ich bin Jetzt mal für länger aus den Nachtschwärmern raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Unabhängigkeit ist cool und dein IQ bringt dich da schon durch!

Gute Nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Da merkt man halt wer imba ist und wer nicht ^_^ So und ich bin Jetzt mal für länger aus den Nachtschwärmern raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn sie dich ärgern wende dich an uns! Wir holen dich raus!


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn sie dich ärgern wende dich an uns! Wir holen dich raus!



Danke ^^ Wenn ich irgendwann mal wieder hier bin...meiner ersten Worte werden sein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JKNZgDbLwGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Da merkt man halt wer imba ist und wer nicht ^_^ So und ich bin Jetzt mal für länger aus den Nachtschwärmern raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Autsch. Denk dran: Keiner von uns ist für dich da!


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Autsch. Denk dran: Keiner von uns ist für dich da!



*trotz dieser fiesen Antwort grins* Hab dich auch lieb Arschloch obwohl es stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muhahahaaaa 

Naja bin jetzt off!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6E2hYDIFDIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *trotz dieser fiesen Antwort grins* Hab dich auch lieb Arschloch obwohl es stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist fast so freundlich wie mein toter Opa o.O


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2010)

tz razyl wieso treibst du dich zu so später stunde noch rum...


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (9. April 2010)

Erster! Nabend zusammen.


----------



## Firun (9. April 2010)

All glory to the Hypnotoad!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


nabend an alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JKNZgDbLwGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gut ist es eine Wg mit Pc zu haben ^_^


----------



## dragon1 (9. April 2010)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

So, ich hab die Partyhüte für die sean ist endlich weg Feier besorgt. Habt ihr den Kuchen...
oh, ähhhm hallo sean, schön dich zu sehen, was für eine freudige Überraschung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. April 2010)

Ok er ist da.
dann ess ich den Kuchen doch selber *nom nom nom nom*


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gut ist es eine Wg mit Pc zu haben


Also bist doch öfters da als Vier mal im Monat? ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

Ryuzaki schrieb:


> Also bist doch öfters da als Vier mal im Monat? ^^



4 mal im Monat? Ich dachte es waren 5 mal im Jahr. :O
Achja, sean. Wenn eine Seife in der Dusche auf dem Boden liegt heb sie NICHT auf, das ist eine Falle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 4 mal im Monat? Ich dachte es waren 5 mal im Jahr. :O
> Achja, sean. Wenn eine Seife in der Dusche auf dem Boden liegt heb sie NICHT auf, das ist eine Falle.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


:O Werds mir merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> :O Werds mir merken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bring den Vorshclag auf eine Reality TV Sendung alá Big Borther ein. Das deckt die Kosten der WG und bringt noch ordentlich Werbeeinnahmen.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bring den Vorshclag auf eine Reality TV Sendung alá Big Borther ein. Das deckt die Kosten der WG und bringt noch ordentlich Werbeeinnahmen.



2 Leute mussten lachen xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 2 Leute mussten lachen xD



Und 3 zum weinen gebracht und 2 haben RL Hangman verloren?


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 2 Leute mussten lachen


Wieso ist doch eine coole idee? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und 3 zum weinen gebracht und 2 haben RL Hangman verloren?



*Hust*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Hust*



Was cool kommen würde: Ruf ganz laut: ICH BIN EIN STAR, HOLT MICH HIER RAUS!


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was cool kommen würde: Ruf ganz laut: ICH BIN EIN STAR, HOLT MICH HIER RAUS!



Ne lass mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist ganz chillig hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ne lass mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Noch, noch. Bis die erste Dschungelprüfung kommt
Challenge 1:
Klo mit Zahnbürste putzen.
Pro Klo gibts 2 Sterne.
1 Stern entspricht 1 Stunde PC für das Team.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Omg ichhöre stimmen obwohl niemand redet :O


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (9. April 2010)

Mir ist langweilig ach und Tokio Hotel wird ja auch immer schlimmer..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nRtcUPcn-A0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Noch, noch. Bis die erste Dschungelprüfung kommt.



Na toll jtz haste mich verunsichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na toll jtz haste mich verunsichert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist doch toll, spätestens in 3 Monaten springst du aus den Fenster der WG *g*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Omg ichhöre stimmen obwohl niemand redet :O



Erzähl mal.
Wieviele Leute sind da, wie gro0 ist das Haus und wielange sind die PC Zeiten udn was für Pflichten musst du erfüllen, was ist verboten?


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (9. April 2010)

... man kann es auch übertreiben oder?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZEIIvIZFGvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Omg ichhöre stimmen obwohl niemand redet :O







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YjOVbD8BM2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Erzähl mal.
> Wieviele Leute sind da, wie gro0 ist das Haus und wielange sind die PC Zeiten udn was für Pflichten musst du erfüllen, was ist verboten?



Alsooooo

8 Leutz
Mehrfamilienhaus (Keine Wohnung ^_^)
Pczeiten: Ka am Wochende recht lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pflichten: Ach ka manchmal putzen etc. etc.
Verboten: Drogen in der Wg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erlaubt: FREIE LIEBE JUHUUUUUUUUUU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Alsooooo
> 
> 8 Leutz
> Mehrfamilienhaus (Keine Wohnung ^_^)
> ...



Mehrfamilienhaus? Freie Liebe?
RENN, RENN!
Die WG ist nur eine Falle eines Mannes, der auf Jugendliche steht.
Im Wasser sind Ko Tropfen drin, damit ihr euch nachts nicht wehren könnt und nix merkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LAUF!!!!!11111


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mehrfamilienhaus? Freie Liebe?
> RENN, RENN!
> Die WG ist nur eine Falle eines Mannes, der auf Jugendliche steht.
> Im Wasser sind Ko Tropfen drin, damit ihr euch nachts nicht wehren könnt und nix merkt.
> ...



Ich hab Angst...unser Wgleiter kann Nähen, er sucht sich Frauenklamotten aus dem Internet raus(Für seine "Nichte") und wenn er beim Fernsehgucken hinter einem steht stöhnt erleise :O (Hat mir Kevin grad erzählt, ich soll "Metal rockt" von ihm schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab Angst...unser Wgleiter kann Nähen, er sucht sich Frauenklamotten aus dem Internet raus(Für seine "Nichte") und wenn er beim Fernsehgucken hinter einem steht stöhnt erleise :O (Hat mir Kevin grad erzählt, ich soll "Metal rockt" von ihm schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kevin... das kann ja nix gescheites sein.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NxWNQ2paWO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Boah meine Wangen tun weh ich lach mich Schrott!


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kevin... das kann ja nix gescheites sein.



Er ist kurz davor auszuziehn *lach*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Er ist kurz davor auszuziehn *lach*



Bringt nicht genug Quoten.
Freu dich, er wird wahrscheinlich durch eine Stripperin ersetzt.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bringt nicht genug Quoten.
> Freu dich, er wird wahrscheinlich durch eine Stripperin ersetzt.



Ne ich hab ne Freundin was will ich mit ner Stripperin?


----------



## Arosk (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab Angst...unser Wgleiter kann Nähen, er sucht sich Frauenklamotten aus dem Internet raus(Für seine "Nichte") und wenn er beim Fernsehgucken hinter einem steht stöhnt erleise :O (Hat mir Kevin grad erzählt, ich soll "Metal rockt" von ihm schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wtf


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hnkn5NRIWJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

Ich bin mal weg :O.
Immer dran denken:
Das Leben ist ein Kartenhaus mit einer 45 Magnum ohne Abzug.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin mal weg :O.
> Immer dran denken:
> Das Leben ist ein Kartenhaus mit einer 45 Magnum ohne Abzug.



Menno wieso ohne Abzug? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin mal weg :O.
> Immer dran denken:
> Das Leben ist ein Kartenhaus mit einer 45 Magnum ohne Abzug.



Nosense


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

Starcraft II besitzt eine echt veraltete Engine o.O Also schön ist das nicht mehr xD


----------



## Arosk (9. April 2010)

Ich versuch grad mal ne Käsesoße mit Nudeln zu machen !


----------



## dragon1 (9. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich versuch grad mal ne Käsesoße mit Nudeln zu machen !



Bravo! irgendwanneinmal wirst du es lernen zu kochen xD



[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*Graveworm, Epsilon, WARCULT, Scarecrow NWA,  Tears of Wrath*

*
*

kennt hier jemand diese Bands? Sind die gut? Ist es gefaehrlich, zu einem Ihrer Konzerte zu gehen (Nicht das man da von einer bruellenden Menge ueberrant wird^^)?[/font]


----------



## Arosk (9. April 2010)

Ich kann schon kochen... nur ich hab kein (kaum) Käse da xD deswegen wirds nicht so leicht ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Wd xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2010)

Gnar... immer bleibe ich bei der selben stelle hängen...


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

*Auf dem Wgpc World of Warcraft installier* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. April 2010)

Grad Finger in der Soße verbrannt


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Grad Finger in der Soße verbrannt



_*HAHA!!!*_


----------



## The Paladin (9. April 2010)

Guten Abend

Große Kopfschmerzen von HdR SuM 2 zocken

Immer noch nicht die möglichkeit online zu Zocken da EA mich nicht online zocken lässt

Oder mache ich was falsch?


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gFDCHdKbKBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 waaah der sänger ist süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (9. April 2010)

Hi Sean

Wie hast du dich für HdR SuM 2 registriert? Bei mir steht immer wenn ich online gehen will.

Accountname wird bereits genutzt, bitte loggen Sie sich mit einem anderen Namen ein.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> waaah der sänger ist süss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



o.O


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hi Sean
> 
> Wie hast du dich für HdR SuM 2 registriert? Bei mir steht immer wenn ich online gehen will.
> 
> Accountname wird bereits genutzt, bitte loggen Sie sich mit einem anderen Namen ein.



Versuch nen neuen zu erstellen. Gepatcht haste schon oder?


----------



## The Paladin (9. April 2010)

Ja, habe gepatcht. Ich versuche es nochmal.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

EA-Support anschreiben


----------



## Arosk (9. April 2010)

Sean ist schwul !!! III


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sean ist schwul !!! III



Vielleicht....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Vielleicht....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann hab ich was für dich 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M6S6qFScmLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Vielleicht....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er ist Bisexuell. Er steht auf beides.


----------



## The Paladin (9. April 2010)

Dasselbe wie vorher, wird bereits genutz usw.

EA ist bis jetzt der größte scheiß den ich kenne. Warum haben die ihre games nicht bei Steam oder Battle.Net


----------



## Arosk (9. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er ist Bisexuell. Er steht auf beides.



ES


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> Dasselbe wie vorher, wird bereits genutz usw.
> 
> EA ist bis jetzt der größte scheiß den ich kenne. Warum haben die ihre games nicht bei Steam oder Battle.Net



Warum sollten sie? Sie haben ihren eigenen Shop und ihren eigenen Download-Manager 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dann hab ich was für dich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mh...neee





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VLNiD91--xQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (9. April 2010)

Naja egal :<





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OzMJhOwBLqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> I think best&#65279; part is from 00:00 to 08:24.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Naja egal :<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und was ist mit der letzten Sekunde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (9. April 2010)

Ein Wunder, ihr Support kostet wenn man anruft und ich finde den E-Mail support nicht.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der letzten Sekunde?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die ist beschissen


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ein Wunder, ihr Support kostet wenn man anruft und ich finde den E-Mail support nicht.



Electronic Arts is yah au scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (9. April 2010)

ich bin schlafen Guten Nacht zusammen


----------



## Arosk (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Electronic Arts is yah au scheisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geh weg, EA produziert die besten Shooter! :>


----------



## Arosk (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der letzten Sekunde?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hat einer Durchfall.

Mr. Doppelpost :<


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

The Paladin:
Du willst dich also mit deinen Benutzernamen anmelden oder? ==>
Frage  Warum erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung "Bitte melde dich mit deinem EA-Konto (E-Mail-Adresse) an", wenn ich versuche, mich mit meinem Benutzernamen anzumelden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Antwort  Dieser Fehler tritt auf, wenn dein Konto bereits aktualisiert wurde. Klicke bitte auf der EA-Anmeldeseite auf "E-Mail-Login" und verwende die E-Mail-Adresse, die zu deinem Benutzernamen gehört, um dich anzumelden.


----------



## Petersburg (9. April 2010)

*(~^-^)~ Arrrloharrr ~(^-^~)*


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Da hat einer Durchfall.



Mh neee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *(~^-^)~ Arrrloharrr ~(^-^~)*



Ich *LIEBE* deine begrüssungen ^_^


----------



## Arosk (9. April 2010)

Ich sterb jedesmal wenn ich das sehe.

Darauf brauch ich




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tMiFKb1APTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (9. April 2010)

@Razyl

Ergebniss: Ungültige Anmeldung ...............


----------



## Petersburg (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich *LIEBE* deine begrüssungen ^_^



oh fu** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (9. April 2010)

Ich kann nicht einmal eine verdammte beschwerde abschicken. Dort steht: In Kategorie bitte einen Wert eingeben. Bei Kategorie kann man nur 
"Alle" klicken.

Wenn ich morgen nicht SuM 2 online zocken kann werde ich erst recht wütend.................


----------



## Arosk (9. April 2010)

http://www.ea.com/accountsettings/en_US/register

Hier erst mal EA Account machen.


----------



## The Paladin (9. April 2010)

Ergebnis: The username or password you entered is incorrect.


----------



## Arosk (9. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ergebnis: The username or password you entered is incorrect.



Dein Passwort ist bei der Regestrierung bereits falsch?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (9. April 2010)

Ich habe mir jetzt noch einen 2ten account gemacht und es funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Arosk (9. April 2010)

Dann hab ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

Was hab ich verpasst?! sean ist bi? :O
P.S. Ich bin nicht (Enter random sexuality)phob!


----------



## The Paladin (9. April 2010)

Beim versuch mich anzumelden in SuM steht: Konto oder Nebenkonto nicht gefunden.


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2010)

Wunderschönen guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie war euer tag do ?


meiner war ganz schön scheißé..


----------



## Edou (9. April 2010)

ALOAH! - Yay sindragosa down...nurnoch Luchking steht...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - nabnd


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ALOAH! - Yay sindragosa down...nurnoch Luchking steht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du meinst den Noobking?


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2010)

na gz und gib ihn einen tritt auch von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> Wunderschönen guten abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erzähl. (Wartest ja nur dauf bis einer frägt)^^


----------



## Edou (9. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du meinst den Noobking?


Naja, er kann schon etwas....sonntag vorraussichtlich geübt (nach einlesen) eben nur mal so auflos gegangen un dkläglich gewiped 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Raheema schrieb:


> na gz und gib ihn einen tritt auch von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mach ich =)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Naja, er kann schon etwas....sonntag vorraussichtlich geübt (nach einlesen) eben nur mal so auflos gegangen un dkläglich gewiped
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Break his Walls down!


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Naja, er kann schon etwas....sonntag vorraussichtlich geübt (nach einlesen) eben nur mal so auflos gegangen un dkläglich gewiped
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, er kann nichts. Er wird von 25 bzw. 10 Mann umgehauen, er tut immer so, als wäre übermächtig stark....


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2010)

ja stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich hatte heute eine zahn OP wegen meiner zahnspange
weil meine beiden Milchzähne bei den schneidezähnen sonst nicht raus gefallen wären
weil die neuen zähne die die alten auflösen(fressen) sollten schief auf meine schneidezähne gegangen sind 
und ja deswegen wurde mir die heute gezogen und die neuen in die richtige position gezogen
naja tat ziemlich weh weil einmal die Betäubung nach gelassen hatte aber ich nicht neu spritzen wollte weil ich gedacht habe die sind gleich fertig
falsch gedacht ...
naja dann einfach weiter gemacht aber später neu spritzen lassen
aber tat trotzdem weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber jetzt zuhause geht das eig alle mittel eingekauft und ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weil sehen wie die nacht wird

und ich habe hunger...

mein essen für den ganzen tag war ein Brötchen heute morgen und 3 jogurts oder wie das heist ^^


mfg


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> ja stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich WILL zum Arzt und mir nen Leberfleck wegmachen lassen...
Er is nur klein, aber er regt mich auf (is am Bauch).


----------



## Edou (9. April 2010)

sigi zu groß?!


Btw ja ich breche ihn weg =) wobei,ich ja eher heile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (9. April 2010)

Nabeeeeeeeeeeeeeend!


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich WILL zum Arzt und mir nen Leberfleck wegmachen lassen...
> Er is nur klein, aber er regt mich auf (is am Bauch).



ist doch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich auch paar leberflecken am bauch aber die gehören einfach dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> wobei,ich ja eher heile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ausreden, alles Ausreden.


----------



## The Paladin (9. April 2010)

Morgen kriegt EA eine gewaltige E-Mail mit allen möglichen Schimpfwörtern auf englisch die mir eingefallen sind. 

Gute nacht


----------



## Edou (9. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ausreden, alles Ausreden.



Noin, soll ich ihn totheilen?...wär ja mal ne idee xD in ragnarok online konnta man ja auch "switchen" und die mobs mit heiligen schaden umhaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> ist doch egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab zuviele... An einem Arm 30 Stück.
Der am Bauch is seit paar Monaten neu...
Er nervt. Hab zwar größere Muttermale an der Seite, aber auf dem Bauch war immer schön leer... und jetzt...


----------



## Edou (9. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab zuviele... An einem Arm 30 Stück.
> Der am Bauch is seit paar Monaten neu...
> Er nervt. Hab zwar größere Muttermale an der Seite, aber auf dem Bauch war immer schön leer... und jetzt...



mimimi


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> Morgen kriegt EA eine gewaltige E-Mail mit allen möglichen Schimpfwörtern auf englisch die mir eingefallen sind.
> 
> Gute nacht



warum denn das ? 
was hat EA denn jetzt schon wieder gemacht?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> mimimi






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR


----------



## Edou (9. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR


SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR! edge wird wieder champ...er is ja face...face gewinnt eig (fast) immer =)


----------



## Ykon (9. April 2010)

K-k-k-keiner hat mir einne guten Abend gewünscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> K-k-k-keiner hat mir einne guten Abend gewünscht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GUTEN ABEND MICHA!!!!!1111


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> sigi zu groß?!



Wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz kaputt liege waren die Maße 800x200...


----------



## Zagron666 (10. April 2010)

Wieso ging das erste österreichische U-Boot unter? 
Sie hatten 'Tag der offenen Tür'!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

Zagron666 schrieb:


> Wieso ging das erste österreichische U-Boot unter?
> Sie hatten 'Tag der offenen Tür'!


*Grille*


----------



## Zagron666 (10. April 2010)

Woran erkennt man, dass die Horde Stormwind geraidet hat?

Die Mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die Hühner sind schwanger!


----------



## Soldus (10. April 2010)

Jetzt ein uralter Klassiker:

Warum sieht man auf Bahnhöfen keine Kangurus?

Weil sie Angst vor Taschendieben haben!


Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. April 2010)

Zagron666 schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man, dass die Horde Stormwind geraidet hat?
> 
> Die Mülltonnen sind leergefressen und die Hühner sind schwanger!


aaaalt cO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> aaaalt cO



Lass ihn, er will nur Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Ykon (10. April 2010)

Gehe jetzt schlafen.
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Edou (10. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Gehe jetzt schlafen.
> Gute Nacht!



Nacht ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

Bin au weg kkthxbye.


----------



## Edou (10. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bin au weg kkthxbye.



Jow same here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. April 2010)

Guten Abend 

und zu.


----------



## Edou (10. April 2010)

Nabnd


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. April 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2010)

Güten Abend


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. April 2010)

Aloha


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. April 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

N'abend.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. April 2010)

Sers


----------



## Manowar (10. April 2010)

Diniiiiii


----------



## mookuh (10. April 2010)

moin


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (10. April 2010)

Nabend Zusammen


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. April 2010)

nabend


----------



## Edou (10. April 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> nabend


BRILLE LEBT!!!!111einself


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> nabend



Wie ich den Hundeavatar von dir vermisst habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. April 2010)

woof


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (10. April 2010)

Leute haltet euch nicht zurück, sonst ist hier heute Abend wieder tote Hose.


----------



## Dominau (10. April 2010)

Blubb.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie ich den Hundeavatar von dir vermisst habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wo ist egtl trolli hin?


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> wo ist egtl trolli hin?



Nur noch seeeeeeeeeeeeelten hier. Ungefähr so wie du ^^


----------



## Petersburg (10. April 2010)

00101000 01111110 01011110 00101101 01011110 00101001 01111110 00100000 01000001 01101100 01101111 01101000 01100001 00100000 01111110 00101000 01011110 00101101 01011110 01111110 00101001

Übersetzung: 


Spoiler



(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (10. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> 00101000 01111110 01011110 00101101 01011110 00101001 01111110 00100000 01000001 01101100 01101111 01101000 01100001 00100000 01111110 00101000 01011110 00101101 01011110 01111110 00101001
> 
> Übersetzung:
> 
> ...





Spoiler



imba Code Petersburg ^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. April 2010)

Bud Spencer ist stärker als Chuck Norris.

/discuss


----------



## Dominau (10. April 2010)

Das ist nur ein gerücht. Leute denken sich 
" Wenn Bud Spencer Chuck Norris plätten kann, können wir das auch! "
 Also kommen mehr leute zu chuck, der sie dann aber fertig macht.

was viele auch nicht wissen ist das chuck norris selber dieses gerücht in die welt gesetzt hat.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. April 2010)

Meinst du? Wenn ich an den alles-vernichtenden Hieb von Bud denke, wenn er mit der Faust einem Gegner von oben auf
den Kopf haut... das hat eine ähnlich zerstörerische wirkung wie der Roundhousekick, nicht wahr?


----------



## Edou (10. April 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Meinst du? Wenn ich an den alles-vernichtenden Hieb von Bud denke, wenn er mit der Faust einem Gegner von oben auf
> den Kopf haut... das hat eine ähnlich zerstörerische wirkung wie der Roundhousekick, nicht wahr?



Sido fragte einmal wer Chuck Norris sei,seitdem trägt er eine Maske.


Chuck Norris und Superman hatten mal eine Wette am laufen,der Verlierer muss seine Unterhose über der Hose tragen.


Niemand kann Chuck Norris aufhalten.

Chuck Norris schwitzt nicht beim Ka**en, die Ka**e Schwitzt beim Chuck Norrisen.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (10. April 2010)

*Terence Hill wird mit beiden Fertig*...  jaja so ist das.


----------



## The Paladin (10. April 2010)

N´Abend Leute

Wenn Chuck Norris sich bei Burger King einen BigMac bestellt, kriegt er ihn auch!


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2010)

ich will nen verdammten sc2 beta key x.x


----------



## Edou (10. April 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich will nen verdammten sc2 beta key x.x



oh rly


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. April 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich will nen verdammten sc2 beta key x.x



Kriegste nicht! Kriegste nicht!


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich will nen verdammten sc2 beta key x.x



Ich hab einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (10. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab einen


Ich auch Ätsch... und man sieht deine Signatur nicht.


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das freundedingen schon benutzt? 

( der http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/147466-starcraft-2-buddy-key-angebote/ thread ist auch so nützlich wie fußpilz <.<)


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> das freundedingen schon benutzt?



Nein, da es diese derzeit nicht gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber sobald ich einen habe verkauf ich den auf Ebay ^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. April 2010)

Nach zuverlässigen Informationen sei Bud Spencer stärker und intelligenter als Chuck Norris. Deutliches Anzeichen für die kämpferische Überlegenheit von Bud ist der bis jetzt nie rekonstruierte Faustschlag von oben auf den Kopf (auch Dampfhammer genannt). Eine kürzlich veröffentlichte Studie eines vom polnischen Staat offiziell anerkannten Statistikzentrums bestätigt dies auch. Aber leider nur theoretisch. Dies praktisch zu beweisen ist unmöglich, da die Welt unterginge, wenn zwei so unglaubliche Personen aufeinandertreffen würden.



Der Beweis! Hier die Quelle:

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Bud_Spencer


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2010)

oh man ich dachte eben echt schlag den raab wird abgebrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (10. April 2010)

Der Sturz sah auf jeden Fall nett aus *g*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. April 2010)

wie wo was? Hat Raab auf´s Maul bekommen?


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2010)

warum heißt der kerl schonwieder hans martin?


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. April 2010)

geil ^^

btw... ich will auchn SC2 Beta key ^^


----------



## Manowar (10. April 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> wie wo was? Hat Raab auf´s Maul bekommen?



Mitm Fahrrad übern Lenker geflogen und dann hat der Boden ihn ausgenokt *g*
Kann sich auch nicht an seinen Sturz erinnern,bzw hat er ~5Minuten aus seinem Gedächtnis verloren, aber direkt weiter gemacht <3


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. April 2010)

re, in meinem Zimmer stinkts und ich kleb mit meinem großen Zeh an der Jacke fest. :<


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum heißt der kerl schonwieder hans martin?


frag seine mutter er heißt aber hans martin ohne bindestrich


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. April 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Mitm Fahrrad übern Lenker geflogen und dann hat der Boden ihn ausgenokt *g*
> Kann sich auch nicht an seinen Sturz erinnern,bzw hat er ~5Minuten aus seinem Gedächtnis verloren, aber direkt weiter gemacht <3



Wenn man nichts im Kopf hat kann man nicht viel kaputt machen, nicht wahr?
Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich mag den Kerl nicht. Habe ich mich gefreut als
er damals von der Box-Meisterin verdroschen worden ist. Das ist so eine Freude
die man empfindet wenn Bayern verliert oder ein US-Kampfjet abstürzt.


----------



## Soldus (10. April 2010)

Oder Obama eine Fliege im Studio tötet!


----------



## Manowar (10. April 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Wenn man nichts im Kopf hat kann man nicht viel kaputt machen, nicht wahr?
> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich mag den Kerl nicht. Habe ich mich gefreut als
> er damals von der Box-Meisterin verdroschen worden ist. Das ist so eine Freude
> die man empfindet wenn Bayern verliert oder ein US-Kampfjet abstürzt.




Ich finde den Raab total klasse.
Seine Show geht mir zwar schon seit ewigkeiten auf den Senkel, aber der Kerl hat was in der Birne und ist nen absoluter Kämpfer und das gefällt mir.
Deswegen würd ich auch eigentlich gerne mal bei Schlag den Raab mitmachen, einfach weil ich mich gegen ihn messen mag (das Geld ist natürlich auch toll) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. April 2010)

Raab den Schlag ist lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Wenn man nichts im Kopf hat kann man nicht viel kaputt machen, nicht wahr?
> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich mag den Kerl nicht. Habe ich mich gefreut als
> er damals von der Box-Meisterin verdroschen worden ist. Das ist so eine Freude
> die man empfindet wenn Bayern verliert oder ein US-Kampfjet abstürzt.


Raab und nichts im Kopf? lol


----------



## Dominau (10. April 2010)

Raab hat durchaus was in der birne, oder hatte was. 
Frau Halmich hat es ihm rausgeboxxt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. April 2010)

Klar ist der Mann intelligent. Was er erreicht hat, was er tut, was er hat...
Das wie stört mich ein wenig. Er macht es ein wenig wie die BILD.


Als ich zum ersten mal "Schlag den Raab" gehört habe hatte ich echt gehofft,
ab jetzt bekommt er regelmäßig auf´s Maul. DANN hätte ich auch zugesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (11. April 2010)

Ich mach mich für heute schon weg..mag mal wieder so richtig schön lang schlafen <3
Nacht Mädels


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich mach mich für heute schon weg..mag mal wieder so richtig schön lang schlafen <3
> Nacht Mädels


Guten nacht Manowar!


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. April 2010)

ich leg mich auch ma pennen

muss mir ja irgendwann ma aufs Abi vorbereiten ;D

gut nacht


----------



## Edou (11. April 2010)

So...mich hauts auch raus....nacht ihr´s bis morgen^^ - bzw heut abend^^


----------



## Dominau (11. April 2010)

nachti^^


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ich leg mich auch ma pennen
> 
> muss mir ja irgendwann ma aufs Abi vorbereiten
> gut nacht






Edou schrieb:


> So...mich hauts auch raus....nacht ihr´s bis morgen^^ - bzw heut abend^^


Guten Nacht ihr 2.


----------



## Petersburg (11. April 2010)

01000111 01110101 01110100 01100101 00100000 01101110 01100001 01100011 01101000 01110100 00100000 01101100 01100101 01110101 01110100 01100101 00100000 00111010 01101010 01101111 01101011 01100101 01110010 00111010

Übersetzung:


Spoiler



Gute nacht leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> 01000111 01110101 01110100 01100101 00100000 01101110 01100001 01100011 01101000 01110100 00100000 01101100 01100101 01110101 01110100 01100101 00100000 00111010 01101010 01101111 01101011 01100101 01110010 00111010
> 
> Übersetzung:
> 
> ...


Schlaf gut.


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

Jetzt wissen wir, warum Peter so lange hier nicht war... :X


----------



## Dominau (11. April 2010)

ich geh auch mal pennöööönnn ... 


gn8


----------



## Edou (11. April 2010)

Tag....


----------



## Firun (11. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Tag....




Servus,

deine Sig ist zu groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (11. April 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> deine Sig ist zu groß
> 
> ...



wieso wusste ich des iwie-.- - kleiner bekomm ichs aba ned-.- - scheiß tag bleibt scheiße...naja muss ich gucken was ich rein mach-.-


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> deine Sig ist zu groß
> 
> ...



Hypnotoad!


Woah ok Death Note ist geil xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2010)

Namd


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Tag....



Huhu,

mach mal deine Sig kleiner. Ist ja nervig! *g*


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ok Death Note ist geil


Nabend.

Sagte ich doch das Death Note geil ist.


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2010)

Ryuzaki schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> Sagte ich doch das Death Note geil ist.



Ich war damals jung und dumm xD als ich es nicht erkennen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich war damals jung und dumm



Es hat sich was daran geändert?


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es hat sich was daran geändert?



ich bin nicht mehr soooo jung wie damals vor 2 Jahren  xP aber nichts gravierendes.


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich bin nicht mehr soooo jung xP aber nichts gravierendes.



Ahja.


----------



## Edou (11. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja.



Ja


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2010)

Deathnote ist krank Oo
Und Light ist ein verdammtes Kaltbluetiges Schwein.


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ja



Geniale Antwort...


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Deathnote ist krank
> Und *Light ist ein verdammtes Kaltbluetiges Schwein*.


Hey sprich nicht so über Kira klar, wird später noch geiler L Alias Ryuzaki ist eh der coolste in Death Note.


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geniale Antwort...



Schreibe mal einem Mädchen eine lange Nachricht oder eine SMS und was kommt als Antwort?.. nur: ja.vielleicht.


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2010)

Ryuzaki schrieb:


> Hey sprich nicht so über Kira klar, wird später noch geiler L Alias Ryuzaki ist eh der coolste in Death Note.



Er hat einen Armen Fbi Typen, der Familie und Verlobte hatte, seine ganze Abteilung umbringen lassen und ihn dann auch getoetet >.<


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Schreibe mal einem Mädchen eine lange Nachricht oder eine SMS und was kommt als Antwort?.. nur: ja.vielleicht.



Willst du damit verdeutlichen, dass Edou weiblich ist?


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Willst du damit verdeutlichen, dass Edou weiblich ist?





Nein, nur den Gedanke haben viele manchmal: Geniale Antwort... ;p


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nein, nur den Gedanke haben viele manchmal: Geniale Antwort... ;p



Achso. Und jetzt hast du den vielen Jungs hier schon Hoffnung gemacht...


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Er hat einen Armen Fbi Typen, der Familie und Verlobte hatte, seine ganze Abteilung umbringen lassen und ihn dann auch getoetet


ja wenn er den ganzen Tag nur vorm Pc sitzen würde und nichts tun würde wär es ja langweilig ist ein Anime das muss so sein.


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2010)

Ryuzaki schrieb:


> ja wenn er den ganzen Tag nur vorm Pc sitzen würde und nichts tun würde wär es ja langweilig ist ein Anime das muss so sein.



Trotzdem ist er ein monster >.<


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Er hat einen Armen Fbi Typen, der Familie und Verlobte hatte, seine ganze Abteilung umbringen lassen und ihn dann auch getoetet >.<



Immer geht es ums morden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Immer geht es ums morden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber wenigstens ist es eine coole art xD Wenn man jemanden in ein Buch schreibt und er stirbt


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso. Und jetzt hast du den vielen Jungs hier schon Hoffnung gemacht...



Hmm... okay

Kinder hört mal zu.. Edou ist weiblich.


Aussage auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

ich finde eh Ryuk und L am besten, und die Shinigamis sind einfach nur genial.


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2010)

weist du L, shinigamis essen nur Aepfel xD


----------



## Edou (11. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hmm... okay
> 
> Kinder hört mal zu.. Edou ist weiblich.
> 
> ...


Und du bistn Verdammter spammer.....lasst mich doch einfach in ruhe kay...heut ist der total falsche tag..


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Und du bistn Verdammter spammer.....lasst mich doch einfach in ruhe kay...heut ist der total falsche tag..



Ich habe die Nachricht gerade an alle wichtigen Zeitungen weitergegeben :O
Morgen hast du sicherlich tausend Anfragen von Männern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Och menno, jetzt bin aber beleidigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (11. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe die Nachricht gerade an alle wichtigen Zeitungen weitergegeben :O
> Morgen hast du sicherlich tausend Anfragen von Männern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Interresiert mich ein scheiß



Soramac schrieb:


> Och menno, jetzt bin aber beleidigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kauf dir nen keks....

VERDAMMT lasst mich eifnach in ruhe.....


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Interresiert mich ein scheiß
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Edou einen Keks reich*
lass die leute reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Jetzt  mach doch hier nicht so schwer auf.. 

war ja nur ein Sp.... Spaß.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

Ich habe ja gestern das mit Stefan Raab mitbekommen kam heute auch nochmal bei Newstime, der ist ja schon richtig übel auf die Fre... gefallen aber eins muss ich sagen er hat danach nochmal alles gegeben das fand ich nicht ohne.


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Jetzt mach doch hier nicht so schwer auf..
> 
> war ja nur ein Sp.... Spaß.



Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (11. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Edou einen Keks reich*
> lass die leute reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es geht absolut nicht darum, was die sagen is mir im grunde egal, nur heute gehts mir echt beschissen....und dann wird auf einem rumgetrampelt....


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> nur heute gehts mir echt beschissen....und dann wird auf einem rumgetrampelt....



Erzaehl.


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Es geht absolut nicht darum, was die sagen is mir im grunde egal, nur heute gehts mir echt beschissen....und dann wird auf einem rumgetrampelt....



Auf Menschen rumtrampeln wäre Körperverletzung und das mach ich nicht.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auf Menschen rumtrampeln wäre Körperverletzung und das mach ich nicht.


mist ich wollte schon wetten abschließen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. April 2010)

Ein Paar
Stubenfliegen könnte so viele Nachkommen hervorbringen, dass
Deutschland unter einer zwei Meter hohen Schicht begraben würde


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Eduo .. jetzt hör mal zu.

Mein Vater hat früher immer gesagt , wenn im Wald ein Wolf einem Wolf begegnet, dann denkt der sich erstmal: Aaah, das ist doch sicher ein Wolf, aber wenn ein Mensch, einem Menschen im Wald begegnet, dann denkt der sich: Aaah.. sicher ein Mörder!.

Und hier ist das genauso.


----------



## Edou (11. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ein Paar
> Stubenfliegen könnte so viele Nachkommen hervorbringen, dass
> Deutschland unter einer zwei Meter hohen Schicht begraben würde



^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. April 2010)

http://zeus.zeit.de/zeit-wissen/2005/01/magazin/heft_01/kleine_morde.html
Interessant!


----------



## mookuh (11. April 2010)

buh


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> buh



Das geht "muh" Moo. Nicht "buh".


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Um jetzt hier auf den Punkt zu kommen Edou, wenn die dir blöde kommen, dann musst du den noch blöder kommen. Ok?


----------



## Edou (11. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Um jetzt hier auf den Punkt zu kommen Edou, wenn die dir blöde kommen, dann musst du den noch blöder kommen. Ok?



An jedem anderen tag würde der scheiß an mir abprallen, aber immho is die barriere gebrochen...des kotzt mich an...und dann hab ich keine kraft,keine lust und sicher nicht die nerven mir ein wer hat die größeren beleidigungen zu liefern.


----------



## mookuh (11. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das geht "muh" Moo. Nicht "buh".



muuuh


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2010)

gute nacht (=


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> An jedem anderen tag würde der scheiß an mir abprallen, aber immho is die barriere gebrochen...des kotzt mich an...und dann hab ich keine kraft,keine lust und sicher nicht die nerven mir ein wer hat die größeren beleidigungen zu liefern.



Dann versuch ich es morgen nochmal *g*
Aber da ich sowieso k.A. was dir zugestoßen bin...

Edit:
Nacht Dragon1


----------



## mookuh (11. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> gute nacht (=



nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> muuuh



Brave Kuh, sehr brave Kuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> An jedem anderen tag würde der scheiß an mir abprallen, aber immho is die barriere gebrochen...des kotzt mich an...und dann hab ich keine kraft,keine lust und sicher nicht die nerven mir ein wer hat die größeren beleidigungen zu liefern.



Ja, aber so kannste nicht denken. Denn die Scheiße bleibt gleich, nur die Fliegen ändern sich. Normal biste doch so wie eine Zwiebel, erst kommt die äußere Schicht und dann die weitere und ganz am Ende die und soweit darf es nicht kommen, sonst hängst du dann da, wie Jesus am Karfreitag ... 

Also mach was.


----------



## Edou (11. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann versuch ich es morgen nochmal *g*
> Aber da ich sowieso k.A. was dir zugestoßen bin...
> 
> Edit:
> Nacht Dragon1



die nächste zeit wird es vermutlich so sein......1 woche...2..jenachdem wie schnell ich es überwinde...


----------



## mookuh (11. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brave Kuh, sehr brave Kuh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie macht eig ein Razyl?


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> die nächste zeit wird es vermutlich so sein......1 woche...2..jenachdem wie schnell ich es überwinde...


Dir ist also was schlimmes zugestoßen...



mookuh schrieb:


> wie macht eig ein Razyl?



Wie ein normaler Mensch.


----------



## Edou (11. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dir ist also was schlimmes zugestoßen...
> 
> 
> 
> Wie ein normaler Mensch.



Indirekt...ja....


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Indirekt...ja....



Also jemanden aus deiner Nähe ist etwas schlimmes zugestoßen. Hatte Lachi also Recht?


----------



## mookuh (11. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dir ist also was schlimmes zugestoßen...
> 
> 
> 
> Wie ein normaler Mensch.



sowas langweiliges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Also jemanden aus deiner Nähe ist etwas schlimmes zugestoßen. Hatte Lachi also Recht?




machen wir rate spielchen?


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> machen wir rate spielchen?



Jep =)


----------



## Edou (11. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also jemanden aus deiner Nähe ist etwas schlimmes zugestoßen. Hatte Lachi also Recht?



Nein, er hat damit gelogen was er im Icq gesagt hat...

Klar hatte er recht......ich weiß grad ned wie ichs sagen soll aber mir gehts beschissen.


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Ja raus damit, nicht immer reinfressen und alles. Muss auch mal raus der Scheiß ;D


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Nein, er hat damit gelogen was er im Icq gesagt hat...
> 
> Klar hatte er recht......ich weiß grad ned wie ichs sagen soll aber mir gehts beschissen.



1. Ich dachte es wär nur ein Scherz von Lachi o.O 
2. Hättest du etwas vorher gesagt, hätte ich sicherlich meinen mund gehalten o.O Ich kann ja schließlich nicht wissen, dass es dir extrem schlecht gehen schon vorher


----------



## mookuh (11. April 2010)

oO edou hat Profilaufrufe:378443
wer geht n da immer drauf?


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> oO edou hat Profilaufrufe:378443
> wer geht n da immer drauf?



Ach mist.. hat doch jemand mehr als ich...ich geh mich umbringen, soll ich jemand was mit bringen?


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> oO edou hat Profilaufrufe:378443
> wer geht n da immer drauf?



Jemand der Edou lieb hat :>


----------



## Edou (11. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Ich dachte es wär nur ein Scherz von Lachi o.O
> 2. Hättest du etwas vorher gesagt, hätte ich sicherlich meinen mund gehalten o.O Ich kann ja schließlich nicht wissen, dass es dir extrem schlecht gehen schon vorher


ICh hab erwähnt dass es mir total beschissen geht. Des öfteren sogar.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jemand der Edou lieb hat :>







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X3q7Y3fgTIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Guildo auf jeden!


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ICh hab erwähnt dass es mir total beschissen geht. Des öfteren sogar.



Echt? Hab ich wohl überlesen, da es mir unwichtig erschien und da du auch nicht so rüber gekommen bist


----------



## Edou (11. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Echt? Hab ich wohl überlesen, da es mir unwichtig erschien und da du auch nicht so rüber gekommen bist



Ich habe so ca geschrieben " Mir gehts grad total beschissen ich brauch ablenkung...." so ca hab ichs geschrieben und immer wieder erwähnt dass ich depri bin....


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich habe so ca geschrieben " Mir gehts grad total beschissen ich brauch ablenkung...." so ca hab ichs geschrieben und immer wieder erwähnt dass ich depri bin....



Das hast du einmal geschrieben, aber da kann ich nicht wissen, dass es dir die ganze Zeit beschissen geht. Vorhin mit Blade im Chat warst du relativ normal.


----------



## mookuh (11. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Echt? Hab ich wohl überlesen, da es mir unwichtig erschien und da du auch nicht so rüber gekommen bist



wie es ist unwichtig ob es edou scheiße geht? :O


----------



## Edou (11. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hast du einmal geschrieben, aber da kann ich nicht wissen, dass es dir die ganze Zeit beschissen geht. Vorhin mit Blade im Chat warst du relativ normal.



Ablenkung.....da war ich Indirekt abgelenkt.


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich habe so ca geschrieben " Mir gehts grad total beschissen ich brauch ablenkung...." so ca hab ichs geschrieben und immer wieder erwähnt dass ich depri bin....



Dann kommt jetzt gute Musik für bessere Stimmung:

Die funktioniert garantiert

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlDInVqv8cs


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> wie es ist unwichtig ob es edou scheiße geht? :O


Ja klar :O



Edou schrieb:


> Ablenkung.....da war ich Indirekt abgelenkt.



Nice Aussage o.O
Egal: Hättest du mich direkt angeschrieben, dass es dir scheiße geht, hätte ich das auch registriert


----------



## Edou (11. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dann kommt jetzt gute Musik für bessere Stimmung:
> 
> Die funktioniert garantiert
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=TlDInVqv8cs



http://www.youtube.c...h?v=vUVeDjt9nJ4
dass
oder http://www.youtube.c...h?v=T6RUa817g_Q

Hör ich immho....^^
@razyl - du meinst so "HEY RAZYL...SEI HEUTE MAAAAL GAAAANZ LIEB ZU MIR MIR GEHTS TOTAL SCHEIßE!"...wenn ich ablenkung suche, ich mein dann denk ich doch nicht dran dass du gemein sein könntest...


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dann kommt jetzt gute Musik für bessere Stimmung:
> 
> Die funktioniert garantiert
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=TlDInVqv8cs



Warum bin ich nicht da drauf gekommen? Verdammt!


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Dann fehlt das hier noch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rWfeXMBoI4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

ich Höre gerade das hier von Nickelback ist optimal zum entspannen. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nt2kM0TsubU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Wissen wir jetzt eigentlich was passiert ist oder bin ich nicht ganz mit gekommen?

Bestimmt verkackeiert er uns hier ;D


----------



## Edou (11. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wissen wir jetzt eigentlich was passiert ist oder bin ich nicht ganz mit gekommen?
> 
> Bestimmt verkackeiert er uns hier ;D



Schön wenns so wäre....

Mein Frettchen liegt im Sterben....wird die nacht wohl nicht überstehn...


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Das tut mir leid.. aber was ist ein Frettchen, ein Tier?


----------



## Edou (11. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das tut mir leid.. aber was ist ein Frettchen, ein Tier?



Ja, er war 6jahre mein bester freund, mein bruder ein teil meiner familie.....und jetzt...-.-

http://www.frettcheninfos.de/Bilder/Mardergattungen/Frettchen005a%28Cinnamon%29.jpg sowas...


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Awww.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wie alle hier jetzt den Thread verlassen.. das gibt noch Schläge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das tut mir leid.. aber was ist ein Frettchen, ein Tier?



Menschen sind auch nur Tiere...wenn du nicht über Tiere trauern darfst, dann auch nicht über Tiere (Menschen).


----------



## Edou (11. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Awww..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zuckersüß....nicht?.....Und lieb war/ist er auch noch...einfach zum knuddeln .....


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Menschen sind auch nur Tiere...wenn du nicht über Tiere trauern darfst, dann auch nicht über Tiere (Menschen).



Ja komm.. jetzt ma hier.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Zuckersüß....nicht?.....Und lieb war/ist er auch noch...einfach zum knuddeln .....



Sehen knuddellig aus...
wie Katzen und Kaninchen.
ähhhm ja und Kühe (auf mookuh schau)


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

So Themen, wie Tote Mama und so.. ist ganz schlecht hier.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> So Themen, wie Tote Mama und so.. ist ganz schlecht hier.


Stimmt schon da wird es hier immer Stunden lang ruhig.


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Seitdem meine Mama auch nicht mehr ist...

es bringt ja nichts.. da arbeitet man Tage lang und irgendwann macht es ein Bautz.. 

kommt alles raus jetzt.. das Bett.. möchte da einfach nicht  mehr drin schlafen.. es riecht nämlich auch ganz komisch.. 

dann die Einmachgläser.. Altglas kommt morgen, die räumen dann den ganzen Keller raus. 

die Zinssoldaten alle hand bemalt, ich möchte die nicht mehr... kommt alles raus jetzt.

Macht ja auch kein Sinn mehr.

*ironie off*


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

Leute diese stille ist echt nicht zu ertragen, hier ansehen und kommentieren.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XR5eqs0cU9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Hier geht es wirklich zu wie auf einem Friedhof.

Wenn irgendwo zu viel Stimmung ist, Edou herbeirufen ;D


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2010)

Hat die Jammerei bald mal ein ende?


----------



## Edou (11. April 2010)

The Hell....is here....the Hell...stay here....but now i am got to sleep
I WILL NOT REST IN PEACE!


----------



## Arosk (11. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H4q0VWUcxvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2010)

Da gerade eh alle am jammern sind:

Ich krieg den verkackten Arschloch Walljump bei SM nicht mehr hin -.- und mir tun vom ausprobieren jetzt die Daumen weh!


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Mir geht es heute auch echt nicht gut... find das Leben einfach echt nicht mehr schön. Alles was man macht.. ist doch einfach Scheiße. Es ist echt nicht mehr schön.

Bringt ja auch alles nichts mehr, man macht und hier und am Ende.. manchmal sitze ich zu hause und ..

Macht grad einfach kein Spaß mehr.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2010)

Okay.... Spin an die Wand, dann wegdrehen von der Wand und Jump... und das letzte innerhalb bzw. nacheinander in nichtmal einer Sekunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiß jemand zufällig ob es ein SNES Controller USB Imitat gibt? ^^


----------



## Arosk (11. April 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/Gamepad-ergonomisch-SLIM-SNES-Style/dp/B00140DNHW/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1271022888&sr=8-6

Ist aber Müll, wenn ich mit Emulator SNES spiele, dann benutze ich: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001USPFXS/ref=oss_product


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2010)

Brrr... das Ding ist abgrundtief häßlich... da bleib ich dann doch bei meinem normalen... ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seit wann ist er denn auf frostmourne? xD


----------



## Arosk (12. April 2010)

Ist glaub schon wieder auf FW.


----------



## Arosk (12. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Brrr... das Ding ist abgrundtief häßlich... da bleib ich dann doch bei meinem normalen... ^^



Wie gesagt, das von Logitech ist einfach perfekt.

2 Doppelpost in 2 Tagen... wenn das nichts heißt :<


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ist glaub schon wieder auf FW.



hätte mich auch gewundert ^^ ohne overmind hätten die piratenjungs ihren namen nicht verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pala-Mage (12. April 2010)

Nicht Netttt.....


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. April 2010)

LF CAPSLOCK NERDRAGE THREADS LIKE THIS ROFLCOPTER ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kennt jemand noch nen paar oder hat nen paar screens? ^^


----------



## Arosk (12. April 2010)

Der Vater jedes Flames:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=2252196041


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Der Vater jedes Flames:
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...icId=2252196041



so damn epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (12. April 2010)

Ich bin Schlafen guten Nacht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2010)

Ich habs endlich geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (12. April 2010)

So gute Nacht


----------



## Edou (12. April 2010)

Aloah


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (12. April 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## Falathrim (12. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Aloah



yo b!tch


----------



## dragon1 (12. April 2010)

abend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. April 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2010)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Abend!


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

N'abend, wird das heute wieder eine Trauerfeier?


----------



## Noxiel (12. April 2010)

Stimmung!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T1qTAPazTHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

Also bei mir hat es nicht für Stimmung gesorgt, als ich es angemacht habe, kamen gleich sieben Worte: Was ist das denn für ein Scheiß..


----------



## Falathrim (12. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat es nicht für Stimmung gesorgt, als ich es angemacht habe, kamen gleich sieben Worte: Was ist das denn für ein Scheiß..







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iCgoBnSCt0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist das einzige Zirpen auf das du klarkommst?


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

Ist hier immer so tote Hose oder nur weil ich da bin? ;P


----------



## DefenderX (12. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vkw2tXEBsWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (12. April 2010)

ich bin schlafen angenehm Abend.


----------



## Lekraan (12. April 2010)

Ihr Mädchen!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. April 2010)

Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (12. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ist hier immer so tote Hose oder nur weil ich da bin? ;P



Nur weil du da bist.


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

Menno.. jetzt bin ganz traurig.

*in die Selbsthilfe-Gruppe für Depressive geh*


----------



## yves1993 (13. April 2010)

Na na wer wird denn da...O.o

btw: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und damit auch mal nen schönen Abend!


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Hier ist ja echt nichts mehr los.

Tot..


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hd-Q2TfBe6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hiho! @yves1993 es gibt noch viel mehr möglichkeiten die ich aufzählen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Editus sagt: Na toll denkfehler im Hirn zu früh gepostet >.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. April 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## Edou (13. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



BUDDHAAAAAAAAAAHAAHHAAHA



nabnd *ruhig bleib*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. April 2010)

Abend.
Huhu Budda. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> *ruhig bleib*


*Edou streichel*

Meine Freundin hat sich ne Stachelkugel in ihren Lippenpiercing machen lassen jetzt stellt euch vor wies sich beim Küssen anfühlt >.<


Edit: N'abend Mr. Punk


----------



## Edou (13. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Edou streichel*
> 
> Meine Freundin hat sich ne Stachelkugel in ihren Lippenpiercing machen lassen jetzt stellt euch vor wies sich beim Küssen anfühlt >.<



Kann und Werde ich nicht....aber JUHU wie lang bissu da?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat sich ne Stachelkugel in ihren Lippenpiercing machen lassen jetzt stellt euch vor wies sich beim Küssen anfühlt >.<



Verdammt geil? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M4quM5UZg1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


EPIC WIN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Verdammt geil?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nee >.<

Bin leider nur bis 22 Uhr da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (13. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Edou streichel*
> 
> Meine Freundin hat sich ne Stachelkugel in ihren Lippenpiercing machen lassen jetzt stellt euch vor wies sich beim Küssen anfühlt >.<
> 
> ...



da fehlt nurnoch Lipgloss..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


abend an alle

Edit// aber find heute mal ein Mädchen ohne Metall im Maul


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. April 2010)

ahoi


----------



## Edou (13. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nee >.<
> 
> Bin leider nur bis 22 Uhr da
> 
> ...



:< - ansonstn dort gut "angekommen"?!


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> da fehlt nurnoch Lipgloss..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



N'Abend zurück ^_^

Zum Glück sind die Lipglosszeiten vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach und sie hört venünftige Musik....METAL! Yööööööööh


----------



## Edou (13. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> N'Abend zurück ^_^
> 
> Zum Glück sind die Lipglosszeiten vorbei
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (13. April 2010)

Mädchen die Metal hören sind böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2andahalfman jungs!
tschüss


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ahoi



Wer ist denn da?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lannge nimmer gesehen, wie hieß der gleich nochmal....
achja, Lachmann.
NÜNÜNÜNÜNÜNÜNÜNÜNÜNÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ LACHMANN!
P.S.: Du hast ne geile Stimme XD.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Mädchen die Metal hören sind böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr Böse..im positiven Sinne! Muhahahaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute inner Wg:

Melanie issn bissl Krank...hatte kb sich richtig anzuziehn. Ergo: 
Super Ausschnitt & Keine Hose an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LACHMANN! :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sehr Böse..im positiven Sinne! Muhahahaaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WTF, wieso ist Melanie krank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (13. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> WTF, wieso ist Melanie krank.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geil....xD


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> WTF, wieso ist Melanie krank.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Interessiert mich nicht solang ich was zu gucken habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Interessiert mich nicht solang ich was zu gucken habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sind alle nett zu dir :>^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Sind alle nett zu dir :>^^



Japp einer könnte sogar mein Bro sein xD

Und ne Freundin von einer Wgbewohnerin ist halbe Japanerin und spricht fliessend Japanisch!! :O Ich bin in meinem Traumland...


----------



## Edou (13. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Japp einer könnte sogar mein Bro sein xD
> 
> Und ne Freundin von einer Wgbewohnerin ist halbe Japanerin und spricht fliessend Japanisch!! :O Ich bin in meinem Traumland...



YaY!!111einself


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> YaY!!111einself



Und Morgen erstmal meine Freundin überfallen gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und Morgen erstmal meine Freundin überfallen gehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur mit gummi.....!11elf


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Nur mit gummi.....!11elf



Wenn du so schlau bist...


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Nur mit gummi.....!11elf






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sex meinte ich nicht...oder vllt. doch? Wayne. Fakt ist ich hab sie 2 Wochen lang nimma gesehn :O


----------



## Edou (13. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn du so schlau bist...


:O




seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Sex meinte ich nicht...oder vllt. doch? Wayne. Fakt ist ich hab sie 2 Wochen lang nimma gesehn :O


Ich meinte ja auch ein haargummi...was meintest du denn?! :O


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> :O
> 
> 
> 
> Ich meinte ja auch ein haargummi...was meintest du denn?! :O



*Lach* hach ich liebe dich Edou 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oh ganz vergessen mal aufs Profil von Deanne schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2010)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PEWPEW 
Das "neue" (relativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) neue Buch von Licia Troisi ist so richtig GOIL (_Die Feuerkämpferin )_
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]Irgendetwas hat Adhara mit Nihal zu tun...kann es sein dass es eine Art Geistesuebertragung war?[/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]Naja wir werden ja in den andern Buechern sehen^^[/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]Btw, Lachmann in da thread. [/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]Abend Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]/e wieder wech )= Wer hat ihn verscheucht? Gib es zu![/font]


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> :O



Nehm es nicht böse, war nur lustig gemeint.. aber wenn du jemanden was erzählst und der labert was anderes , wo du schon dabei denkst.. ach du Klugscheißer.. dann musst du sagen: Wenn du so schlau bist.. dann...


----------



## mookuh (13. April 2010)

abend


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2010)

Abend Moo


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

Dumdiduuuu 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JNJJ-QkZ8cM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wieso hör ich eigentlich son Kranken scheiss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (13. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dumdiduuuu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist doch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 also sowas ist garantiert nicht krank ^^

nostalgie...


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verydemotivational 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Lach* hach ich liebe dich Edou
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


yay



Soramac schrieb:


> Nehm es nicht böse, war nur lustig gemeint.. aber wenn du jemanden was erzählst und der labert was anderes , wo du schon dabei denkst.. ach du Klugscheißer.. dann musst du sagen: Wenn du so schlau bist.. dann...


Jaaaa du bist soooo böse ich reporte dich :O

das ":O" war nicht als -.- ":O" gedacht einfach als :O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso hör ich eigentlich son Kranken scheiss?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil du vllt. krank bist?


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> ist doch toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zuweilen das ich gerade Pokémon Rot aufm Gameboy von 1989 zocke...ich überlege mir mal wieder eine Nes zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil du vllt. krank bist?



Hiho^_^

Das ich krank bin musste mir nit sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3gwf8XqKUuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das ich krank bin musste mir nit sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schreib es dir ja auch...


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jKiBRWAiZn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ReKrqMFmf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




sooo epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer ist denn da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich weiß, danke xD


dragon1 schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da bin ich!


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich liebe Maniac-Lamas


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



sooo old 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (13. April 2010)

jemand von euch metro 2033 und 2034 gelesen?	die sind toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich weiß, danke xD
> 
> 
> da bin ich!


Jaeh^^ Was is so bei dir los? Lass dich oefters mal wieder blicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Jaeh^^ Was is so bei dir los? Lass dich oefters mal wieder blicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich war die letzte zeit nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nein, ich hab kein facebook dragon :O


----------



## mookuh (13. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich war die letzte zeit nicht da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du hast schülervz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rU6RDQ4jGBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EPIC WIN! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich war die letzte zeit nicht da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl9R_krsXos

Wollt zum Konzert gehen aber nein ich darf nicht weils zu spaet ist und weil da bands mit Satanistischen Texten auftreten >.< 
Fuck -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wollt zum Konzert gehen aber nein ich darf nicht weils zu spaet ist und weil da bands mit *Satanistischen Texten* auftreten >.<
> Fuck -.-



are you serious?


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> OK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Band is Geil ^_^ Was macht ihr grad so?


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> are you serious?



Eltern sind strengglaubig >.< Und rein zufaellig haben die dann es irgendwie mitbekommen QQ


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Owned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dieses lied von Scarcrow N.w.a auf Endlosschleife hoeren und hier schreiben.


----------



## Skatero (13. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Jaeh^^ Was is so bei dir los? Lass dich oefters mal wieder blicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du sollst übrigens Ykon grüssen.

Edit: Er hat gerade seine Meinung geändert. Er will nicht mehr von dir gegrüsst werden.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Eltern sind strengglaubig >.< Und rein zufaellig haben die dann es irgendwie mitbekommen QQ



Armer Dragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie alt bist du und bis Wieviel Uhr ging das Konzert?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Eltern sind strengglaubig >.< Und rein zufaellig haben die dann es irgendwie mitbekommen QQ



Strenggläubig...pwnd.
Herzliches Beileid.^^ Strenggläubige Eltern stell ich mir schlimm vor.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Eltern sind strengglaubig >.< Und rein zufaellig haben die dann es irgendwie mitbekommen QQ



oh gott .. dabei sind deren texte nichtmal satanistisch xD
also das is mal ein derber
EPIC FAIL


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Armer Dragon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



14 uhr und konzert beginnt um 19 uhr...
argh das  ist ungerechtigkeit hoch 3 -.-+
So spaet ist es auch wieder nicht, eigentlich ist es ganz normal QQ


@ lachmann: Deren nicht, aber eine der Mitbands


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 14 uhr und konzert beginnt um 19 uhr...
> argh das ist ungerechtigkeit hoch 3 -.-+
> So spaet ist es auch wieder nicht, eigentlich ist es ganz normal QQ



Du bist 14 Uhr alt wtf?!


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Eltern sind strengglaubig >.< Und rein zufaellig haben die dann es irgendwie mitbekommen QQ



Ein Glück, dass meine Eltern keinen Glauben angehören und keiner imaginären übernatürlichen Person huldigen><


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> @ lachmann: Deren nicht, aber der Mitbands



wer sind den die mitbands? :O


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du bist 14 Uhr alt wtf?!



xD Brainlag


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wer sind den die mitbands? :O


[font="Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]*[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]*[/font]
Tears of Wrath, Graveworm...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eltern erkennen in so einem Bild immer nur das schlechte )=


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2010)

ich schwebe in nostalgie


----------



## Edou (13. April 2010)

Also zu deinen eltern: Du machst ihnen ein geschäfr vertrag (mit tisch und alles) soo...lehnen sie ab...gibts für deinen vater nen pedigree deine mutter spearste um wenn dein vater wieder steht RkO durch den tisch Deiner mutter nen 2ten spear geben und abhaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - ansonsten schicksal XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> [font="Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]*[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]*[/font]
> Tears of Wrath, Graveworm...
> 
> 
> ...



GRAVEWORM?!?!
HOLY SHIT
ich würde alles dafür geben um die live zu sehen ._.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich schwebe in nostalgie



Arbeite lieber ma wieder o.O


----------



## Skatero (13. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> [font="Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]*[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]*[/font]
> Tears of Wrath, Graveworm...
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist halt noch zu jung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nicht so cool wie Lachi.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich würde alles dafür geben um die live zu sehen ._.



Wirklich ALLES?


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> GRAVEWORM?!?!
> HOLY SHIT
> ich würde alles dafür geben um die live zu sehen ._.



Und die spielen dann Live direkt vor meiner Tuer sozusagen hier in Wien...
irgendwann werden meine Eltern es bezahlen -.-




Skatero schrieb:


> Du bist halt noch zu jung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Interessiert mich beides n feuchten dreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wirklich ALLES?



das war nicht so gemeint <.<
und du weißt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber graveworm ist eine macht!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Also zu deinen eltern: Du machst ihnen ein geschäfr vertrag (mit tisch und alles) soo...lehnen sie ab...gibts für deinen vater nen pedigree deine mutter spearste um wenn dein vater wieder steht RkO durch den tisch Deiner mutter nen 2ten spear geben und abhaun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Neee, ein FU, bei Cena isses ja au immer instant kaputt.


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Arbeite lieber ma wieder o.O


wie kurz kann der kleinste test so sein?


----------



## Edou (13. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Neee, ein FU, bei Cena isses ja au immer instant kaputt.



RkO is aba kewler O.O


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wie kurz kann der kleinste test so sein?



Mindestens zwei Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mindestens zwei Seiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja seite 1 ist ja immer nur eine kurze beschreibung des spiels^^
naja bin mal wieder auf seite 2000-4000 wuhuuuuu nostalgie
gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das war nicht so gemeint <.<
> und du weißt es
> 
> 
> ...



Schade hätte so nen kleinen Test für dich aufgebaut...kennst du Saw I?


----------



## Soramac (13. April 2010)

Ihr seid alle echt nicht zu retten ;p


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja seite 1 ist ja immer nur eine kurze beschreibung des spiels^^
> naja bin mal wieder auf seite 2000-4000 wuhuuuuu nostalgie
> gn8
> 
> ...



Naja... der Model-Test war auch nur eine Seite lang o.O
also auf den guten Seiten? n1ce


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

Ich muss jetzt weg...*heul* bis Morgen vielleicht...hab euch lieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. April 2010)

Alter, die 6700 gehen aufwärts.^^
Goil, bin auf Seite 5000!


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja... der Model-Test war auch nur eine Seite lang o.O
> also auf den guten Seiten? n1ce


naja nonsens tests releasen wir ja net... aber naja kann ja kaum was dazu sagen mal sehn .. jetzt bin ich wirklich wech n8


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (13. April 2010)

Guten Abend.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. April 2010)

FIRST!


----------



## Edou (14. April 2010)

SECOND!


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (14. April 2010)

Nabend zusammen.


----------



## dragon1 (14. April 2010)

abeeend


----------



## Firun (14. April 2010)

Hhuhuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. April 2010)

Daily Checkup:

Aufstehen ... ... ... &#10004;
Essen ... ... ... &#10004;
Aufräumen ... ... ... &#10004;
Zocken ... ... ... &#10004;
...
...
...
Sich in die Hand schneiden ... ... ... &#10004;


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. April 2010)

Help! Youtube geht nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sagt mir immer wieder das mein Flash veraltet ist obwohl ich gerade eben die neueste Version geladen habe. :/


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UD-rcR7LSHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



and every step that i make is more than i can taaaake *sing*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. April 2010)

Hai. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. April 2010)

Abend und mein YT geht immer noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend und mein YT geht immer noch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine Schweigeminute für Humpel bitte.......


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Eine Schweigeminute für Humpel bitte.......



Hatter net verdient.


----------



## dragon1 (15. April 2010)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Boah war das geil in Judo...gleich mal 3 Leute besiegt und dann den besten bei uns 3 Runden lang bekaempft, einen Wurf erzielt, wurde dann aber auch umgeworfen und dann in der 25 Sekunde konnt ich mich entwinden, aber da hab ich schon verloren )= Auf die Sekunde genau.


----------



## Edou (15. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Eine Schweigeminute für Humpel bitte.......


BUDDHAAAAAA!!!!



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hatter net verdient.



ALKOOOOOOO!!!!


NABND UND NACHT!-.-


----------



## Breakyou (15. April 2010)

Abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. April 2010)

Dann Nacht Edou. :O
@ dragon: Versager^^.
Judo is ein Sport für dicke Japaner. PUNKT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dann Nacht Edou. :O



Schule suxx, sonst morgen kein Pc -.-* deswegen muss ich jetz off =/


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Abend



Ich liebe deinen Avatar ^_^

Neuigkeiten von mir:
Dreht sich jetzt Zigaretten (Ohne Fliter muhahahaaa)
Der Schulminister von Nordrhein-Westfalen sucht eine Schule für mich (Yah er persönlich)
Ist gut in der Wg angekommen
Kann von Fr-Sa bis 24 Uhr bei den geliebten Nachtschwärmern sein.

Afk ihr wisst scho was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. April 2010)

Du musst mit 15 um 9 ins Bett? oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Schule suxx, sonst morgen kein Pc -.-* deswegen muss ich jetz off =/



HAHA.
Naja, morgen is ja WE^^.
Break the walls down unso.


----------



## Edou (15. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Du musst mit 15 um 9 ins Bett? oO



eig nicht, hat aber seinen grund heut =/ - Naja....

@ alko - yo....ich brech immer wände down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - naja nacht -.-*


----------



## Breakyou (15. April 2010)

nacht,alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2010)

nein? ers um 22 uhr. nachtruhe is 24 uhr. ausserdem bin 16 ^_^


----------



## Breakyou (15. April 2010)

ich glaub du warst nicht gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cast off the crutch that kills the pain, 
The red flag waving never meant the same, 
The kids of tomorrow don't need today, 
When they live in the sins of Yesterday.

Red Flag <3


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NIoyxmU0WVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hach wie ich diese Band liebe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (15. April 2010)

Suicide Silence - Smoke 
besser :O


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2010)

Suicide Silence allgemein ist verdammt geil ^_^ kennt wer Black Veil Brides?


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2010)

00101000 01111110 01011110 00101101 01011110 00101001 01111110 00100000 01000001 01101100 01101111 01101000 01100001 00100000 01111110 00101000 01011110 00101101 01011110 01111110 00101001

Übersetzung:


Spoiler



(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)



wer hätte das gedacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. April 2010)

omg .. da is man paar tage nicht da oder nur halb da und schon taucht hier "-core" auf .. geht ja mal gar nicht! :< xD

ahoi!


----------



## dragon1 (15. April 2010)

Fehlt dir die Ausdauer oder ist es die Tatsache, dass Judo nicht Spektakulaer ist?

Das Ergebniss ist mMn lohnenswert.


----------



## Breakyou (15. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> omg .. da is man paar tage nicht da oder nur halb da und schon taucht hier "-core" auf .. geht ja mal gar nicht! :< xD
> 
> ahoi!



der Norden ist auch vertreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keine Panik


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> omg .. da is man paar tage nicht da oder nur halb da und schon taucht hier "-core" auf .. geht ja mal gar nicht! :< xD
> 
> ahoi!



Emo
Death
Posthard
Nintendo


-core? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> omg .. da is man paar tage nicht da oder nur halb da und schon taucht hier "-core" auf .. geht ja mal gar nicht! :< xD
> 
> ahoi!



du musst core mit metal verscheuchen!!!!111eintausendeinhundertelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> der Norden ist auch vertreten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hoff ich doch mal! 


seanbuddha schrieb:


> Emo
> Death
> Posthard
> Nintendo
> ...



geh mir bloß weg du ! :<



Petersburg schrieb:


> du musst core mit metal verscheuchen!!!!111eintausendeinhundertelf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



right!


----------



## dragon1 (15. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> omg .. da is man paar tage nicht da oder nur halb da und schon taucht hier "-core" auf .. geht ja mal gar nicht! :< xD
> 
> ahoi!



Abend Lachmann^^
Ich glaub ich hab nen guten ersatz fuer das Scarecrow Nwa Konzert:
Headbangersball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Metal-Benefizkonzert in wien mit Bands wie The Dragonslayer Project, Syren`s Cry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (15. April 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlSWvveLi14[/youtube]
<3
nicht schlagen,bitte..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=HlSWvveLi14[/youtube]
> <3
> nicht schlagen,bitte..
> 
> ...



Eminem is voll kewl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZIzD0ZfTFg
WHITE AMERICA!


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2010)

Emocore
Deathcore
Metalcore
Nintendocore
Posthardcore


Das ist die Musik die ich höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine teils Schwarzhaarigen Freunde werden bestätigen das die Musik gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Abend Lachmann^^
> Ich glaub ich hab nen guten ersatz fuer das Scarecrow Nwa Konzert:
> Headbangersball
> 
> ...



moin dragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


headbangersball? schon mal von gehört .. glaub ich xD
hört sich nice an :0


Breakyou schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=HlSWvveLi14[/youtube]
> <3
> nicht schlagen,bitte..
> 
> ...



*hau*


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Emocore
> Deathcore
> Metalcore
> Nintendocore
> ...



mir wird schlecht ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Emocore
> Deathcore
> Metalcore
> Nintendocore
> ...



Das einzigste was mir n bissel was sagt ist Death/Emo core 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin dragon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.headbangersball.info/


----------



## Breakyou (15. April 2010)

Deathcore stinkt :/
Aber das Richtige wenn man jemanden pulverisieren will, aber kein Schläger ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mir wird schlecht ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Armes LAchmann....musste Kotzen? Ich hol dir mal nen Eimer! Vielleicht kann ich dich mit diesem guten hier vielleicht ruhiger stimmen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jJP5MqniJZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab ich grad nen T-Shirt von an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> http://www.headbangersball.info/



sieht nice aus


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Deathcore stinkt :/
> Aber das Richtige wenn man jemanden pulverisieren will, aber kein Schläger ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



core stinkt allgemein .. außer grindcore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Armes LAchmann....musste Kotzen? Ich hol dir mal nen Eimer! Vielleicht kann ich dich mit diesem guten hier vielleicht ruhiger stimmen?



uhh.. geh mir bloß weg :<
erst core und jetzt auch noch in fails .. ehh .. in flames xD


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> core stinkt allgemein .. außer grindcore
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach hau doch ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solang ich kein Hopper bin istdoch noch alles gut!








...oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sieht nice aus



Das beste kommt noch: 100% von den Eltern gestiftet xD


----------



## Breakyou (15. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sieht nice aus



Moshpit statt Malaria
Apokalyptischen Reiter statt Aids
______________statt Kinderarbeit

mir fällt nichts mit K ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. April 2010)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]knorkator? Auch wenns die ja nimmer gibt^^[/font] 


Breakyou schrieb:


> Moshpit statt Malaria
> Apokalyptischen Reiter statt Aids
> 
> 
> ...



OMGOMG du hast mich gerade daran erinnert das ich seit Tagen...wochen keine Reiter mehr angehoert hab! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ6cM6mOZkM
jeah, endlich fuehl ich mich wieder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ach hau doch ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja .. hopper und coreknabben sind jetzt beides nich so meine favoriten :X 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Breakyou schrieb:


> Moshpit statt Malaria
> Apokalyptischen Reiter statt Aids
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. April 2010)

mwahahaaaa mit handy wlan entschlüsselt jetz bin ich doch hier auch wenns suckt xD


----------



## Breakyou (15. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> mwahahaaaa mit handy wlan entschlüsselt jetz bin ich doch hier auch wenns suckt xD



ich hoffe für dich ein iPhone o.Ä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2010)

Ich bin Verrückt und Krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klapse hat nichts gebracht :O


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> naja .. hopper und coreknabben sind jetzt beides nich so meine favoriten :X
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. April 2010)

mwahahaaaa mit handy wlan entschlüsselt jetz bin ich doch hier auch wenns suckt xD


----------



## dragon1 (15. April 2010)

Ich bin dann mal off...muss noch schnell Englisch Hausaufgaben machen^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. April 2010)

Zum Glück geht YT mit FireFox noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4rkC2mDpiM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mutabor - Folkpunk


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja .. damit musst du leben :<


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Zum Glück geht YT mit FireFox noch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



IST STANDART 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Wg mit Suicide Silence beschall*


----------



## Breakyou (15. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal off...muss noch schnell Englisch Hausaufgaben machen^^



ouhh scheiße Latein -____-
ich bleib hier..




Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Zum Glück geht YT mit FireFox noch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtCAhb5QGSo[/youtube]

Folkpunk <3


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> tja .. damit musst du leben :<



Okay...*Mich an Lachis Beine klammer*


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Okay...*Mich an Lachis Beine klammer*



gehst du wohl weg!
lass mein bein los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (15. April 2010)

ZACK ich geh off..
der gute Schüler in mir ins größer als der Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> gehst du wohl weg!
> lass mein bein los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Handschellen aus meiner Tasche hol* (Hab ich wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Mich bekommst du nicht los!


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ZACK ich geh off..
> der gute Schüler in mir ins größer als der Nachtschwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HA! Ich hab noch keine Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachti =(^_^)=


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Handschellen aus meiner Tasche hol* (Hab ich wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



eh... the fuck?
hilfe ._.


----------



## Edou (15. April 2010)

ey, des suckt doch ich lad neu...... Schicktden müll nochma ab nee kein iphone un edith ging ebn nit


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> eh... the fuck?
> hilfe ._.



Wie willste den Stahl durchkriegen ohne das ich mich wehre, hmmm?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie willste den Stahl durchkriegen ohne das ich mich wehre, hmmm?



du hast wohl vergessen das ich metaller bin .. ich kenne mich sehr gut mit metall aus :X


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du hast wohl vergessen das ich metaller bin .. ich kenne mich sehr gut mit metall aus :X



Und ich mich mit anderen dingen, die dich schwer Verletzen können....

Ich bin jetzt Weg >.> Nachti ihr Süssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. April 2010)

NACHTSCHWÄRMER, WO SEID IHR? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. April 2010)

Musik hören, TV schaun.

Aber du magst mich ja eh nicht. :'(


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Musik hören, TV schaun.
> 
> Aber du magst mich ja eh nicht. :'(



DOCH!!!! :O


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (15. April 2010)

Die Nachtschwärmer sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

"Irrtum", sprach der Igel und stieg von der Klobürste.


----------



## Petersburg (16. April 2010)

Letzt0r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (16. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Letzt0r
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hätteste wohl gerne^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

when i was just a baby my mama told me, "son, always be a good boy don't ever play with gun." but i shot a man in reno just to watch him die.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. April 2010)

Hai Leute.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. April 2010)

Abend.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b-LrCuwic4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*wink*


Mr. Core ist da =(^_^)=


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

Wowowowjuppijojuppieyeah
Abend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. April 2010)

Huhuh Buddahasipupsi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Wowowowjuppijojuppieyeah
> Abend



Ich könnte deinen Ava stundenlang angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Deanne bleibt ungeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *wink*
> 
> 
> Mr. Core ist da =(^_^)=



Ich? Wenn ja was eine Ehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich danke Lil Jon denn ohne ihn wäre ich nie soweit gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich könnte deinen Ava stundenlang angucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ist mit mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mir soviel Mühe damit gegeben, damit es dir gefällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was ist mit mir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Er ist ok..wirklich ok


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was ist mit mir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



P
U
N
K

Ist auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich bin mehr der Freund von Schwarz, Rot, oder Weisshaarigen Mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Und nein, ich hasse die NPD. Linke ftw!)


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> P
> U
> N
> K
> ...



Brünett RulezZz !
Bin ich Mr.Core? :O


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Brünett RulezZz !
> Bin ich Mr.Core? :O



ICh bin Mr. Core. Du bist mein Butler, James.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Brünett RulezZz !
> Bin ich Mr.Core? :O



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1G7IaCO9zs&feature=related

Hier ein Video, wie der Mohr abfrägt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. April 2010)

abend *wink*
Ahh ich liebe dieses Gefuehl, Muskelkater und generelle Schmerzen von der Anstrengung im ganzen Koerper...
Vlt findet ihr das absolut krank, vielleicht kennt ihr das auch, aber das Gefuehl ist toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTunQirWOk0


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
> 
> Hier ein Video, wie der Mohr abfrägt.
> 
> ...



Ich hab ihn auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mag ihn
Jetzt kann ich dich wenigstens einer Klasse zuordnen..bald hab ich dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
> 
> Hier ein Video, wie der Mohr abfrägt.
> 
> ...



mh.....LOL?!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



FAIL.
Ich bin nicht in der Klasse.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> abend *wink*
> Ahh ich liebe dieses Gefuehl, Muskelkater und generelle Schmerzen von der Anstrengung im ganzen Koerper...
> Vlt findet ihr das absolut krank, vielleicht kennt ihr das auch, aber das Gefuehl ist toll.
> 
> ...



Wie gut das ich mit dem "Schmerzensindtoll" scheiss aufgehört hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> FAIL.
> Ich bin nicht in der Klasse.



hm..dann kann ich wenigstens eine Klasse der 10er Streichen



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie gut das ich mit dem "Schmerzensindtoll" scheiss aufgehört hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich war heut 5 Stunden skaten und hab schmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schmerzen sind toll aber nicht wenn man sie mit absicht macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (16. April 2010)

Nichts gegen dich Dragon, aber in fast jedem deiner Beiträge schwingt .. diese leichte Prahlerei mit. Irgendwie ist es dadurch immer echt amüsant zu lesen.
Und ich wette, mindestens einer liest sich einige meiner Beiträge durch, um etwas gegen mich in der Hand zu haben ^-^ Ich will keinen Krieg anfangen, aber das musste ich nach all der Zeit einfach mal sagen. Schönen Abend noch allen *wink*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. April 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Nichts gegen dich Dragon, aber in fast jedem deiner Beiträge schwingt .. diese leichte Prahlerei mit. Irgendwie ist es dadurch immer echt amüsant zu lesen.



Nichts gegen Dragon.
Aber ich muss hier 100 Prozent zustimmen.^^


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Nichts gegen dich Dragon, aber in fast jedem deiner Beiträge schwingt .. diese leichte Prahlerei mit. Irgendwie ist es dadurch immer echt amüsant zu lesen.
> Und ich wette, mindestens einer liest sich einige meiner Beiträge durch, um etwas gegen mich in der Hand zu haben ^-^ Ich will keinen Krieg anfangen, aber das musste ich nach all der Zeit einfach mal sagen. Schönen Abend noch allen *wink*



ich find er hat Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man verschwitzt, dreckig und blutig nach Hause kommt, seine Hose wegschmeißen kann und erstmal duschen gehen muss, DANN weiß man dass man was ereicht hat an dem Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Schmerzen sind toll aber nicht wenn man sie mit absicht macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie gesagt gut das ich damit aufgehört hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Was habe ich heute erreicht? Mhhh....mein "Drehen" Skill ist von 125 auf 139 Gestiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> wie gesagt gut das ich damit aufgehört hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WTF, du hast dich geritzt?!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> WTF, du hast dich geritzt?!



wie gesagt...Themawechsel bitte!


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> WTF, du hast dich geritzt?!



*HAT
*lassen wir es bitte gut sein sonst kommt hier noch schlechte Stimmung auf..
sowas gehört nicht hierher!

Themawechsel..

dad&#1095;'s p&#1103;i&#1080;cess «3 
&#8226;&#8226; &#1171;&#1103;e&#945;&#954;ii&#1740;&#1090;&#1095;&#950;e &#8226;&#8226; 
&#321;ii&#8467; &#321;&#945;&#8706;&#1095;'&#1609; [&#8252;] && ii¢h &#1074;ii&#1080; &#1108;ii&#1080;&#1108; &#8706;&#945;v0n&#8250;&#8250; ii¢h h&#945;&#1073;&#949; &#8706;&#1108;&#1080; &#1609;&#1090;0&#8467;z.&#9829; 
[»ii &#321;0v&#1108; &#1084;&#1095; &#1609;&#1108;x&#1095; &#1609;&#1090;&#1095;&#8467;&#1108;«[!!]»ii&#1090;´&#1609; &#1090;h&#1108; &#1074;&#1108;&#1609;&#1090;&#9829;«] 
'o&#1080;e & o&#1080;e is &#1090;&#969;o' ; a&#1080;d &#1090;&#1085;e o&#1080;e &#1171;o&#1103; &#1084;e is > &#1095;ou «3 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> *HAT
> *lassen wir es bitte gut sein sonst kommt hier noch schlechte Stimmung auf..
> sowas gehört nicht hierher!



/Sign

Heut issn toller Tag weil wir heut mal inner Wg saufen dürfen ^_^


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

Achso, Buddha ist ein Emo oder ein Typ der auf Schmerzen steht...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. April 2010)

Tut mir Leid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso, Buddha ist ein Emo oder ein Typ der auf Schmerzen steht...



BOAH RAZYL! HALT DEINE KLAPPE EY! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oHg5SJYRHA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> /Sign
> 
> Heut issn toller Tag weil wir heut mal inner Wg saufen dürfen ^_^



Prost!



Razyl schrieb:


> Achso, Buddha ist ein Emo oder ein Typ der auf Schmerzen steht...



Zack zu spät


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> BOAH RAZYL! HALT DEINE KLAPPE EY!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm...
Nö, du Emo!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm...
> Nö, du Emo!


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

LALALALALA!
Ich höre Gangsterdeutschrap, hasse PC´s und finde Leute die in Foren schreiben sind Opfas


----------



## dragon1 (16. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Dragon.
> Aber ich muss hier 100 Prozent zustimmen.^^



Nichts gegen mich selber, aber es stimmt xD
Ich und mein Ego sind halt so xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Nichts gegen mich selber, aber es stimmt xD
> Ich und mein Ego sind halt so xD



Shitzophren isser auch noch. :O
Buddha, is bei dir noch ein Platz frei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Shitzophren isser auch noch. :O
> Buddha, is bei dir noch ein Platz frei?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Don´t be akli, be sXey! Mein Motto^^.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> LALALALALA!
> Ich höre Gangsterdeutschrap, hasse PC´s und finde Leute die in Foren schreiben sind Opfas


Du hasst also das Gerät, mit dem du gerade arbeitest und bezeichnest dich selbst als Opfa? n1ce one.



dragon1 schrieb:


> Nichts gegen mich selber, aber es stimmt xD
> Ich und mein Ego sind halt so xD



Top-Einstellung. So langsam wird das was mit dir Dragon1, noch ein wenig mehr Ironie und Sarkasmus und endlich kann man dich auf die Welt loslassen


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> LALALALALA!
> Ich höre Gangsterdeutschrap, hasse PC´s und finde Leute die in Foren schreiben sind Opfas



Ich auch. Voll GANSTAH ALTAH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bin mal so für 30 Minütchen wech. Hövelsbier Trinken! :O Familienbier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

Um mal ein Gespräch zu beginnen..ich und ein Freund haben heut eine Art spiel gespielt:

Welche Person aus Scrubs passt am besten zu einem..Ich bin Carla Espinosa oder die schwarze Infofrau

Wer wären die Leute ausm Forum?


----------



## dragon1 (16. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Top-Einstellung. So langsam wird das was mit dir Dragon1, noch ein wenig mehr Ironie und Sarkasmus und endlich kann man dich auf die Welt loslassen



Ein Kompliment von Razyl...
das kann nur bedeuten, dass ich absolut wahnsinnig bin xD Seht nur was das Forum aus mit gemacht hat! *Weltuntergangsprophetmodus*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. April 2010)

Kann man das trinken? Klingt Giftig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lass dir lieber ein gutes Oettinger bringen, oder gibts bei euch vllt sogar Sterni?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ein Kompliment von Razyl...
> das kann nur bedeuten, dass ich absolut wahnsinnig bin xD Seht nur was das Forum aus mit gemacht hat! *Weltuntergangsprophetmodus*



Wieso immer diese Meinung existiert, dass ich nie nett wäre o.O
Ich bin die Nettigkeit in Person, zumindest gegenüber Leuten, die es auch verdient haben. Davon gibt es allerdings hier im Forum nur sehr wenige... sehr, sehr wenige...
Und du bist noch nicht sooo wahnsinnig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. April 2010)

Wuhu, ich habe es nicht verdient das man nett zu mir ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Wer wären die Leute ausm Forum?



JD.
tollpatschig, Tagtraeumer, irgendwie...verwirrt im Kopf und manchmal viel zu ueberzeugt von sich xD
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]


Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso immer diese Meinung existiert, dass ich nie nett wäre o.O
> Ich bin die Nettigkeit in Person, zumindest gegenüber Leuten, die es auch verdient haben. Davon gibt es allerdings hier im Forum nur sehr wenige... sehr, sehr wenige...


Hab ich doch auch nie behauptet [font=Times, arial, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [font="Times, arial, sans-serif"][/font]


> [font="Times, arial, sans-serif"]
> [/font]Und du bist noch nicht sooo wahnsinnig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein! Nein lass mich in meiner Traumwelt QQ [/font][/font]


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wuhu, ich habe es nicht verdient das man nett zu mir ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falsch,
du hast es laut meiner Ansicht nicht verdient, dass ich nett zu dir bin. 

Jetzt stimmt es.


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

Invaders Must die...lala


----------



## dragon1 (16. April 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEX3kI2XLpY


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

ich bin schwanger..


----------



## dragon1 (16. April 2010)

HINTER DIR! Ein Gefluegeltes Dreikoepfiges Fliegendes Monsterdrachenwildschwein der Hoelle!


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

Hm,
dieses The-Witcher-Browsergame ist ja überraschend umfangreich und gut geworden o.O
Und ich dachte die ziehen das tolle Spiel in den Dreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm,
> dieses The-Witcher-Browsergame ist ja überraschend umfangreich und gut geworden o.O
> Und ich dachte die ziehen das tolle Spiel in den Dreck
> 
> ...



Giev link^^ 
Hab das spiel nie gespielt, aber das buch steht schon lange auf meiner 
To-Do liste

Schade dass die eltern es zu ihrer zeit schon gelesen haben, jetzt wollen sie es mit nicht kaufen >.<


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Giev link^^
> Hab das spiel nie gespielt, aber das buch steht schon lange auf meiner
> To-Do liste
> 
> Schade dass die eltern es zu ihrer zeit schon gelesen haben, jetzt wollen sie es mit nicht kaufen >.<



http://witcher-versus.gamigo.de/


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

ihr seit langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/4 lfm Nachtschwärmer undso..


----------



## riesentrolli (16. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ihr seit langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kümmer dich um dein kind!


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kümmer dich um dein kind!



das war nur ein misslungener verschuch irgendwie ein gespräch anzufangen..
*eierkratz*


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kümmer dich um dein kind!



Trolli, dein Avatar ist veraltet


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. April 2010)

Flasch! Der Avatar ist seiner Zeit voraus. :<


----------



## The Paladin (16. April 2010)

Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer

Ich hätte mal ne Frage, bei Metro 2033 hab ich ein großes Problem.

Wenn ich den Leuten direkt ins Gesicht schaue höre garnichts!

Nur wenn ich den Kopf wegdrehe (So das man die Leute am Rand noch sieht) dann höre ich sie.

Ich höre keine Schussgeräusche

Ich höre keine Monster

Ich höre einfach garnichts (Außer es ist mal was am Rand von mir)

Woran kann das Liegen? Ist nicht das erste Spiel wo es so läuft (Fallout 3 auch)

Könnt Ihr mir sagen warum dass so ist?


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

Hab ich auch ab und zu, vor allem bei Mass Effect 2 und Bad Company 2. Bei Metro war es teilweise auch so. Ich hab dann meine Audioeinstellungen im Spiel auf Standard gesetzt und es ging wieder. Liegt wohl an den neuen Audio-Features oder so. Die sollten eigentlich ermöglichen, dass es wie im echten Leben klingt. Ergo wenn du dich wegdrehst hörst du es mehr von hinten, anstatt von vorne... aber ob das stimmt: k.A.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trolli, dein Avatar ist veraltet


nein!



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Flasch! Der Avatar ist seiner Zeit voraus. :<


ja!

bin hundemüde und spät nachts noch am bloggen...
naja die leser solln halt schnellst möglich was von meiner entdeckung haben^^


----------



## The Paladin (16. April 2010)

Ich probier das mal, Danke.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. April 2010)

Morgen bin ich dabei Khorhiil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin hundemüde und spät nachts noch am bloggen...
> naja die leser solln halt schnellst möglich was von meiner entdeckung haben^^


Bloggen... da war mal was hmm



The schrieb:


> Ich probier das mal, Danke.


Kein Problem. Wenn nicht musst du mal Mister Google befragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich hab Freundin heute vor Disco gestellt ._.
> Ich will Rofa *schluchz*
> 
> xDD



Rofa?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. April 2010)

Rockfabrik in Augsburg, für Metaler und so..,


----------



## The Paladin (16. April 2010)

Funktioniert nicht.

Bei Metro gibt es eine viel zu große Auswahl an Audio-optionen

Hauptlautstärke und Musiklautstärke (Beide auf Maximum)

Edit: Wie soll ich die Frage bei Google Formulieren?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Never give u up... *sing*

I GOT RICKROLLED! :O


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> is ne Diskothek. ^_^



Achso, ok, uninteressant. :X


----------



## riesentrolli (16. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Never give u up... *sing*
> 
> I GOT RICKROLLED! :O


why haven't you been communist roll'd?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Wieso? Magst keine Discos?



Discos sind... *Piep*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. April 2010)

Genau, Nerds wie Razyl kennen sowas nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich könnte ja morgen den Leki noch abholn und dann gehn wir zusammen in die Rofa, wird aber das nicht vor 0:00 Uhr. :>
Der Typ wohnt einfach zu weit weg. :<


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> why haven't you been communist roll'd?



Communists ftw!


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> Funktioniert nicht.
> 
> Bei Metro gibt es eine viel zu große Auswahl an Audio-optionen
> 
> Hauptlautstärke und Musiklautstärke (Beide auf Maximum)



Andere Frage: Was nutzt du für ein Soundsystem?


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Wieso? Magst keine Discos?


Genau, mir alles viel zu laut... 



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Genau, Nerds wie Razyl kennen sowas nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yay, schmeißen wir wieder mit Vorurteilen um uns? Ok, kann ich auch:
Leute wie Humpelpumpel leben eh nur in Gossen und sind Penner.


----------



## The Paladin (16. April 2010)

Äh, Ich kenne mich mit Soundsystemen nicht so gut aus. Ich habe 2 Boxen mit den Name: Creative

Und bei Systemsteuerung steht: SoundMax HD Audio


----------



## riesentrolli (16. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau, mir alles viel zu laut...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ihre wohungen sind wie gossen. nich durchnander bringen!




:-D


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. April 2010)

Jup, und ich hab hier in der Gosse sogar einen Internetanschluss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War aber nicht böse gemeint Razylhasi. :-*


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Boxen mit den Name: Creative



*Prust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (16. April 2010)

Bei Systemsteuerung steht: SoundMax HD Audio


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> Äh, Ich kenne mich mit Soundsystemen nicht so gut aus. Ich habe 2 Boxen mit den Name: Creative
> 
> Und bei Systemsteuerung steht: SoundMax HD Audio



Gut, geh mal unter Systemsteuerung und dort Audio-Einstellungen. Dort müsstest du irgendwo, ich kann nichts genaues dazu sagen, da ich Win7 (engl.) habe, eine Auswahl finden von 5.1, 7.1 und so weiter. Dort wählst du dann 2.1 aus. Die Spiele kommen nicht damit klar, wenn du nur 2 Boxen hast und 5.1 ausgewählt hast. Daher tritt dieser "Soundbug" auf


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

O.o <3<3


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> O.o <3<3



Süss, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was man alles im /b/ findet! Ich würd jah noch mehr süsse sachen hiereinposten aber die würden gegen die Netiquette verstossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (16. April 2010)

Hab die Optionen gefunden, aber keine 2.1

Ich habe zwei verschiedene 7.1
Eine 5.1
Und der Rest ist irgendwas mit Desktop und Monitor Stereolautsprecher


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hab die Optionen gefunden, aber keine 2.1
> 
> Ich habe zwei verschiedene 7.1
> Eine 5.1
> Und der Rest ist irgendwas mit Desktop und Monitor Stereolautsprecher



Hm, versuch mal die Stereolautsprecher auszuprobieren, allerdings möglichst nicht die vom MOnitor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

Ok hab grad Call of Duty 4 installiert und jetzt ist 6 dran..mal gucken was mich heute Nacht mehr anspricht.. 
bis dann


----------



## Estren (16. April 2010)

*wink und gähn* Und? Sonst noch was los hier?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Estren schrieb:


> *wink und gähn* Und? Sonst noch was los hier?



FRISCHFLEISCH! *Messer wetz* Oder irre ich mich :?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. April 2010)

Knabber ihn erstmal an, fragen können wir später stellen.


----------



## Estren (16. April 2010)

Definiere Frischfleisch.... btw, deine Signatur ist fast so groß wie meine Oo


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Estren schrieb:


> Definiere Frischfleisch.... btw, deine Signatur ist fast so groß wie meine Oo



Frischfleisch -> Neue im Nachtschwärmerthread. Kann ich die Beine haben? Alles andere Überlasse ich euch ^_^


----------



## Estren (16. April 2010)

Hmm.. glaub hier sollten irgendwo noch Posts aus meiner WoW-Fanboy-Zeit sein, mom, brb.


----------



## Skatero (16. April 2010)

Estren schrieb:


> Definiere Frischfleisch.... btw, deine Signatur ist fast so groß wie meine Oo



Oh ein Leaugue of Legends-Spieler. Hallo


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oh ein Leaugue of Legends-Spieler. Hallo



League of Legends...meinen Kommentar zu diesem Spiel spare ich mir!"


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Habs aufm PC, habs bisher aber nur 20 Minuten gespielt... nja.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhhhhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn er/sie nen dünnen Bauch hat nehm ich den auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Mein rechtes Ohr tut weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> League of Legends...meinen Kommentar zu diesem Spiel spare ich mir!"






Khorhiil schrieb:


> Habs aufm PC, habs bisher aber nur 20 Minuten gespielt... nja.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Um LoL richtig spielen zu können, benötigt man halt einen IQ über 100. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (16. April 2010)

http://www.buffed.de...page__st__13760

Seite 690, als der Thread noch "neu" war. Mhoa. Ich schäme mich für meine Ausdrucksweise.

€dit: Zum Thema "Frischfleisch" - auf RTL2 kommt gerade Shaun of the Dead 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6bMLrA_0O5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Boxxy ist süss ^_^


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

Heutzutage würdest du doch für soviele Antworten nacheinander ermahnt werden ><


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Boxxy ist süss ^_^



Du meinst wohl eher:
Boxxy ist vollkommen durchgedreht o.O


----------



## Estren (16. April 2010)

Schon^^ Besonders süss sind aber vernünftige BBC Codes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (16. April 2010)

Es funktioniert jetzt, ich musste erstmal den weg durch Moskau finden und die dort ansässige Bevölkerung fragen wo es zur Metro geht

(Russisch hört sich wie schreien, kreischen und knurren an ^^)

Manche von den Russen können auch fliegen!

Aber die Hauptsache ist, dass das Spiel gescheit funktioniert. 

Danke Razyl


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. April 2010)

Kniet nieder vor Estren, er ist ein alter Hase!


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> Danke Razyl



Kein Problem. Es kommt manchmal vor, dass Windows die audio-Einstellungen umstellt auf ein System, was man selbst nicht besitzt. Wenn du merkst, dass so etwas vorkommt: Einfach wieder umstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2010)

Estren schrieb:


> Schon^^ Besonders süss sind aber vernünftige BBC Codes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



league of legends spieler! high five!


----------



## Estren (16. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Kniet nieder vor Estren, er ist ein alter Hase!



Humpelpumpel > Estren > Rest



			
				Kronas schrieb:
			
		

> high five!


High five back!


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2010)

Estren schrieb:


> Humpelpumpel > Estren > Rest



ein league of legends spieler, der meine high five aufforderung ignoriert! high five!

edit: du editierer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (16. April 2010)

Chill, der gute Estren kann sich nicht *zähl* 6-Teilen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

Estren schrieb:


> Humpelpumpel < Estren < Rest



fix'd


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2010)

Estren schrieb:


> Chill, der gute Estren kann sich nicht *zähl* 6-Teilen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



welche champs spielst du denn so?


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

ich bin wieder da..zocken stinkt irgendwie in letzter Zeit..


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. April 2010)

Ey, ich hab immerhin nen '06er Account, mein alter ist glaub sogar ein 05er gewesen. :<


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich bin wieder da..zocken stinkt irgendwie in letzter Zeit..



Wenn du zocken riechen kannst, solltest du dir Gedanken machen o.O


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ey, ich hab immerhin nen '06er Account, mein alter ist glaub sogar ein 05er gewesen. :<



geschafft in weniger als einem jahr permaban zu kriegen und neuen account erstellen zu müssen? respekt!


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ey, ich hab immerhin nen '06er Account, mein alter ist glaub sogar ein 05er gewesen. :<



So what?


----------



## Estren (16. April 2010)

Pantheon und Warwick - den "alten" Twisted Fail hab ich auch gern gespielt. Du?


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2010)

Estren schrieb:


> Pantheon und Warwick - den "alten" Twisted Fail hab ich auch gern gespielt. Du?



tristana, poppy und irgenwann kommt noch was drittes dazu


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. April 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> geschafft in weniger als einem jahr permaban zu kriegen und neuen account erstellen zu müssen? respekt!


Nö, neue Mailadresse bekommen und mein PW nicht mehr gewusst. :<


----------



## Estren (16. April 2010)

Hm.. Meglins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2010)

Estren schrieb:


> Hm.. Meglins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schöner zufall, dass ich die beiden spiele, dacht ich mir auch^^


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/lifestyle/liebe/10223292-Erstes-Pornoheft-fuer-Blinde-veroeffentlicht.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. April 2010)

So, ich geh noch ne Runde lesen und dann pennen, morgen arbeiten. :<


----------



## Skatero (16. April 2010)

Estren schrieb:


> Pantheon und Warwick - den "alten" Twisted Fail hab ich auch gern gespielt. Du?



Shaco hier. :>


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher:
> Boxxy ist vollkommen durchgedreht o.O



Ich mag durchgedrehte Leute ^_^


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> http://magazine.web....ffentlicht.html
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Krass, nun dürfen auch Blinde... ähem pornos fühlen o.O


----------



## Estren (16. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> http://magazine.web....ffentlicht.html
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Blinder1: Hast schon den deuen Poren gefühlt?
Blinder2: Ja - die hatte nette Kurven!


ACHTUNG! WORTSTPIEL! ACHTUNG! WORTSPIEL! ACHTUNG!

Ödit: Hm - Skatero, Kronas - da hab ich ja 2 Potentielle RSS-Feed Abonnierer gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2010)

Estren schrieb:


> Blinder1: Hast schon den deuen Poren gefühlt?
> Blinder2: Ja - die hatte nette Kurven!
> 
> 
> ACHTUNG! WORTSTPIEL! ACHTUNG! WORTSPIEL! ACHTUNG!


beachte skateros post! ich hab ihn extra im icq auf die lol diskussion aufmerksam gemacht :O


----------



## Estren (16. April 2010)

Yaha, besonder schön wenn beim editieren schonwieder eine neue Antwort kommt. I'm lovin' it.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Boxxy > Deanne


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deanne ist deine Freundin?


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deanne ist deine Freundin?



xDDDD
Boxxy is back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (16. April 2010)

Niemals in unerreichbare Personen verlieben. Also, unerreichbar unerreichbar.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deanne ist deine Freundin?



NEIN?!?!??!


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> NEIN?!?!??!



Ok, Boxxy ist deine Freundin?


----------



## Estren (16. April 2010)

Ey. Wo sind die LoLer jetzt sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. April 2010)

Estren schrieb:


> Ey. Wo sind die LoLer jetzt sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin immer noch hier.


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2010)

Estren schrieb:


> Niemals in unerreichbare Personen verlieben. Also, unerreichbar unerreichbar.



es existiert kein profil namens nostinso, Zane ist ein lv 1 account ohne spiele und Estren ist lv 13 und spielt malphite, sivir und tristana...
lass mich raten: keines von den beiden bist du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: offensichtlich bin ich auch anwesend


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok, Boxxy ist deine Freundin?



Leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (16. April 2010)

Relativ klompiziert. Erst US, dann Europe, dann nochmal neu US weil Europe alles abkackt.. gleichzeitig sind die meisten meiner "Connections" auf Europe. Mal schaun ob ich das PW von Estren nochmal rausbekomm - und ja, die meisiten von uns verwenden andere Namen - auch noch etwas was auf die Seite kommt.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Leider nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum machst du dann Herzenssmiley bei beiden hin?


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2010)

Estren schrieb:


> Relativ klompiziert. Erst US, dann Europe, dann nochmal neu US weil Europe alles abkackt.. gleichzeitig sind die meisten meiner "Connections" auf Europe. Mal schaun ob ich das PW von Estren nochmal rausbekomm - und ja, die meisiten von uns verwenden andere Namen - auch noch etwas was auf die Seite kommt.



du bist echt der Estren, den ich gefunden habe? :O
welchen lv biste denn auf us?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum machst du dann Herzenssmiley bei beiden hin?



ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab doch beide lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ka
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Buddha hat also drei Freundinnen... na ob das gut geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (17. April 2010)

icq meint razyl hat geburtstag, wenns stimmt, glückwunsch :O


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

So, es ist 00.00 Uhr. Nun muss ich tatsächlich Carcha ne PN schreiben


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Buddha hat also drei Freundinnen... na ob das gut geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Extra nur für dich gemacht mit viel liebe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> icq meint razyl hat geburtstag, wenns stimmt, glückwunsch :O


Mein ICQ lügt nie :<
Aber danke o.O



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Extra nur für dich gemacht mit viel liebe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und das an meinen Ehrentag QQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Extra nur für dich gemacht mit viel liebe!



Er hat Geburtstag. Schäm dich. Jetzt darfst du heute nicht mehr hier posten.

btw. gratuliere Charcharoth


----------



## Kronas (17. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mein ICQ lügt nie :<
> Aber danke o.O



gerne schatzilein :>

(grüße aus icq von estren btw)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mein ICQ lügt nie :<
> Aber danke o.O
> 
> 
> ...



Ach du bist 17 geworden. GEZET.
Haste schon Führerschein angefangen?



Ladet mich mal in ICQ!


----------



## Breakyou (17. April 2010)

Alles gute Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (17. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ach du bist 17 geworden. GEZET.
> Haste schon Führerschein angefangen?



autounfälle kann mit straight edge verhindert werden werbekommentar incoming


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und das an meinen Ehrentag QQ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Er hat Geburtstag. Schäm dich. Jetzt darfst du heute nicht mehr hier posten.


Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kronas schrieb:


> gerne schatzilein :>
> 
> (grüße aus icq von estren btw)


1. bäh :<
2. ja, hat eben schon Mister Skatero gesagt



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ach du bist 17 geworden. GEZET.
> Haste schon Führerschein angefangen?
> 
> 
> ...


1. Danke
2. Nö, noch keine Zeit. Wohl irgendwann in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten/Jahren/Nach meinen Tod
3. kann ich net



Breakyou schrieb:


> Alles gute Razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Naja. Wer die Bibel kennt: Alles gute Razyl!


----------



## Breakyou (17. April 2010)

geb nummer dann ja


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

Wie lange hattest du DAS schon vorbereitet und drauf gewartet, bis du es einsetzten konntest?






Nö, Breakyou. Ich verhandle nicht mit Terroristen.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Naja. Wer die Bibel kennt: Alles gute Razyl!


Pff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du hast mich nun gekränkt! :<



Breakyou schrieb:


> geb nummer dann ja



Falscher Quote...

Dämliches Edit da :<


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Ich bin dann mal langsam schlafen. Boxxy ftw! Gute Nacht euch! *Dreht sich noch eine gutenacht Ziggi*


----------



## Kronas (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal langsam schlafen. Boxxy ftw! Gute Nacht euch! *Dreht sich noch eine gutenacht Ziggi*



u was trollin'!


----------



## Breakyou (17. April 2010)

Hübsche Mädchen rauchen nicht !
Guten Abend Dominauauauaauauuuuuuuuuau


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Hübsche Mädchen rauchen nicht !



Leider einige schon...


----------



## Skatero (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal langsam schlafen. Boxxy ftw! Gute Nacht euch! *Dreht sich noch eine gutenacht Ziggi*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mwhahaha, Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (17. April 2010)

Seanbuddha die Katze ist echt cool. ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> autounfälle kann mit straight edge verhindert werden werbekommentar incoming



Genau... das ist der einzige Grund xD


----------



## Breakyou (17. April 2010)

Kampflesbe!
Razyl kriegt zum Geburtstag eine neue Sig geschenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Razyl kriegt zum Geburtstag eine neue Sig geschenkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn dir mir kein Mod weg nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (17. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn dir mir kein Mod weg nimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



signatur religionsflames inc wenn jemand den zusammenhang net kennt


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> signatur religionsflames inc wenn jemand den zusammenhang net kennt



Das ist kein Flame, das ist die Wahrheit :<
Ich bin größer als jeder Buddha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist kein Flame, das ist die Wahrheit :<
> Ich bin größer als jeder Buddha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube nicht, das du über 34m groß bist...


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (17. April 2010)

ich geh pennen guten Nacht.


----------



## Breakyou (17. April 2010)

ich geh dann mal schlafen..morgen gibts nen schönen bitchfight -____-


----------



## Tabuno (17. April 2010)

herzlichen glückflunsch razyl... schon wieder ein jahr um..halleluja


----------



## Petersburg (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. April 2010)

i shot the sheriff


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

*krrrk* Hoverkatze bitte zur Basis. Neuer Auftrag: Razyls neue Signatur vernichten! *krrrk*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

Buddha hat ein Kutter und damit kauft er Futter für seine Mutter und isst dabei einen Block Butter.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Buddha hat ein Kutter und damit kauft er Futter für seine Mutter und isst dabei einen Block Butter.



...


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eoshy071Tic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

Was, wieso...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

*wütend auf der Tastatur wegen Razyl neuer Siggi rumhau* afsdüokgh qwentfhkad f nkoadf üpknd n pko eh+kmnp rhmn+pkop+km h


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was, wieso...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jetzt


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Was ist eigentlich heute los mit euch? Ihr seid komisch, /b/ is komisch....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich heute los mit euch? Ihr seid komisch, /b/ is komisch....



Wieso bin ich komisch, dass hat noch nie jmd. zu mir gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Boah ey...ich geh ersma eine Rauchen bis gleich -_-*


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich heute los mit euch? Ihr seid komisch, /b/ is komisch....



Depressiv...


----------



## Petersburg (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich heute los mit euch? Ihr seid komisch, /b/ is komisch....



willst du damit sagen das wir /b/ sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> willst du damit sagen das wir /b/ sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



... NEIN!

Boah ich bin gerade SOWAS von angepisst! Und ich hab ka warum!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ... NEIN!
> 
> Boah ich bin gerade SOWAS von angepisst! Und ich hab ka warum!



Das liegt an Boxxy in deiner Sig. Dein letzter Rest gesunder Menschenverstand wehrt sich gegen Boxxy inner Sig.


----------



## Petersburg (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ... NEIN!
> 
> Boah ich bin gerade SOWAS von angepisst! Und ich hab ka warum!



weil du geraucht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

Nabend


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das liegt an Boxxy in deiner Sig. Dein letzter Rest gesunder Menschenverstand wehrt sich gegen Boxxy inner Sig.



Mh kann an Boxxy liegen weil ich seit Vorgestern die ganze zeit dieses Boxxyvid in endlosschleife hör, Boxxy in meiner Siggi hab, Boxxy in meinem Titel stehen hab und Boxxy als Hintergrund hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe Boxxy :O


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ... NEIN!
> 
> Boah ich bin gerade SOWAS von angepisst! Und ich hab ka warum!


Hast du irgendwas eingenommen? ... ach deine neue Signatur ist echt cool.


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

Meine Schulter schmerzt schrecklich ...


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Ryuzaki schrieb:


> ach deine neue Signatur ist echt cool.



ironie? yah du kannst mich auchmal am Arsch lecken -_-*

Ps: Falls es keine Ironie sein sollte:

Vielen dank x3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Meine Schulter schmerzt schrecklich ...



Dann mach sie wieder ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann mach sie wieder ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einmal mitm Hammer drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (17. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend



Wuhu Razly ist da! \o/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[/ironie]


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wuhu Razly ist da! \o/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bist du auf meiner Seite? Bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bist du auf meiner Seite? Bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar bin ich auf deiner Seite, zumindest wenn sie Dunkel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Klar bin ich auf deiner Seite, zumindest wenn sie Dunkel ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr Dunkel *Zuzwinker* Komm auf meine Seite mein Freund, und du bekommst einen Endlosvorrat an Keksen, solange Boxxy mein bleibt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sehr Dunkel *Zuzwinker* Komm auf meine Seite mein Freund, und du bekommst einen Endlosvorrat an Keksen, solange Boxxy mein bleibt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wuhu Kekse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2010)

Dieses Ding, das sich aufführt als hätte es nen halben Kilo Koks weggeschaubt und nen Liter Kaffee intravenös verabreicht bekommen kannst du gerne behalten...


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wuhu Kekse!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Kekse geb*


*Boxxy knuddel*


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieses Ding, das sich aufführt als hätte es nen halben Kilo Koks weggeschaubt und nen Liter Kaffee intravenös verabreicht bekommen kannst du gerne behalten...



Gerade weils sie teils so verrückt ist wie ich liebe ich sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

Ich hasse Boxxy auch.
Ich könnte kotzen wenn ich die sehen muss.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2010)

Ich hasse sie nicht, ich kenne sie ja nichtmal... aber ich will keine Hamster auf Speed im Laufrad sehen!
Schon garnicht mit einer solchen Persönlichkeit den Raum teilen O_o


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hasse Boxxy auch.
> Ich könnte kotzen wenn ich die sehen muss.



Du beschwörst etwas das dich vernichten könnte. Fortfahren?

OK 	ABBRECHEN


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hasse sie nicht, ich kenne sie ja nichtmal... aber ich will keine Hamster auf Speed im Laufrad sehen!
> Schon garnicht mit einer solchen Persönlichkeit den Raum teilen O_o



Ich kenne sie auch nicht, aber alleine die Lieder und ihre Hyperaktivität sind schon genug, um sie ungekannt zu hassen.





OK.
Ich hab keine Angst.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich kenne sie auch nicht, aber alleine die Lieder und ihre Hyperaktivität sind schon genug, um sie ungekannt zu hassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK?

Muhahahahahhaaaaa


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2010)

Ich mein... stelle man sich mal vor... man sitzt gemütlich mit einem Glas Rotwein im Sessel vorm Kamin und liest ein gutes Buch, während nebenher sanfte Flügelklänge den Raum mit ihrer zarten Harmonie durchfluten und dann hüpft Sie durch die Tür und dreht vollkommen ab O_o


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

Warum diskutiert ihr über irgendein verrücktes Weib? Ich bin doch viel interessanter :<


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich mein... stelle man sich mal vor... man sitzt gemütlich mit einem Glas Rotwein im Sessel vorm Kamin und liest ein gutes Buch, während nebenher sanfte Flügelklänge den Raum mit ihrer zarten Harmonie durchfluten und dann hüpft Sie durch die Tür und dreht vollkommen ab O_o






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fänds herrlich! (Ernst gemeint)


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

Genau, wer braucht schon Boxxy? o.O 
Aber mit so einen Müll wird man im Internet relativ berühmt


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum diskutiert ihr über irgendein verrücktes Weib? Ich bin doch viel interessanter :<



Hast du Titten? Wenn nicht hat sich das mit dem Interessant erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich fänds herrlich! (Ernst gemeint)



Ich bin mir auch sicher du kannst den wert eines solchen entspannten Momentes nicht ganz würdigen... Chaotiker...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau, wer braucht schon Boxxy? o.O
> Aber mit so einen Müll wird man im Internet relativ berühmt



Wieso ist dann eig. Kronas noch nicht berühmt?!


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wieso ist dann eig. Kronas noch nicht berühmt?!



Kronas stammt aus Deutschland


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Hast du Titten? Wenn nicht hat sich das mit dem Interessant erledigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



CHAOS!


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Hast du Titten? Wenn nicht hat sich das mit dem Interessant erledigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kurz AFK umbringen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kurz AFK umbringen.



Denk dran keine Sauerrei zu veranstalten...


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kronas stammt aus Deutschland



Und er Wohnt inner nähe von mir! Muhahahaha (>30Km)


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2010)

Warum läuft heute eigentlich überall Jack Johnson?


----------



## Edou (17. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wieso ist dann eig. Kronas noch nicht berühmt?!



Boxxy....sieht ja nett aus....aba mehr ned =/ sorry buddha :O


Kronas is keine frau und hat keine titten.....und als kerl berühmt zu werden is schwer vorallem er hat keine talente :>

aso hi @ all undhier nochma happy bday Razyl :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum läuft heute eigentlich überall Jack Johnson?



Wer ist Jack Johnson?!


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Denk dran keine Sauerrei zu veranstalten...



Je nachdem wen du Umbringst bring mir den Bauch mit wenn er nicht Fett ist!

Ps: Sauerei ftw!


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Denk dran keine Sauerrei zu veranstalten...



Nein, ich putz dich ganz bestimmt weg. *Grins*

Gott gehts mir Scheiße...


----------



## Edou (17. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nein, ich putz dich ganz bestimmt weg. *Grins*
> 
> Gott gehts mir Scheiße...


Kein wunder wenn du an gott glaubst ^.^


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Kein wunder wenn du an gott glaubst ^.^



Right Sir!


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer ist Jack Johnson?!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WZ4bUFgUQVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nein, ich putz dich ganz bestimmt weg. *Grins*
> 
> Gott gehts mir Scheiße...



Was los? *Besorgtes Gesicht mach*


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (17. April 2010)

Seanbuddha war keine ironie.. ach mir ist langweilig meine Blog seite muss ich noch gestalten, das nervt ich hab noch kein plan ob die so passt wie sie gerade ist..


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Der Typ is lahm...


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Ryuzaki schrieb:


> Seanbuddha war keine ironie.. ach mir ist langweilig meine Blog seite muss ich noch gestalten, das nervt ich hab noch kein plan ob die so passt wie sie gerade ist..



WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN! JEMAND MAG BOXXY JUHU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Afk Siegesziggi rauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Kein wunder wenn du an gott glaubst ^.^



Wer glaubt an Gott? Die Welt besteht nur aus Scheiße, nicht lebenswert voller Leid und Hass... Da fällt mir ein...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NPrD-Bowbr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Was los ist? ICH KANN NICHT ZOCKEN!!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wer glaubt an Gott? Die Welt besteht nur aus Scheiße, nicht lebenswert voller Leid und Hass... Da fällt mir ein...



Eigentlich ist es normaler Kohlenstoff... ein wenig C14... Uran... und noch so ein paar lustige Sachen... DHMO nicht vergessen...

Edit: Jack Johnson ist nicht lahm... Entspannung pur... und wenn es schon Sonne ist dann auch wenigstens was das dazu passt...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5jISrnID-CI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (17. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wer glaubt an Gott? Die Welt besteht nur aus Scheiße, nicht lebenswert voller Leid und Hass... Da fällt mir ein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sollte an gott glauben...Ich wurde getauft....wurde konfimiert....aber tu es dennoch nicht...wo liegt der fehler? genau ich komme aus der hölle :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

Fail, wenn du evangelisch bist glaubste net an die Hölle/gibt es keine Hölle.


----------



## Edou (17. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Fail, wenn du evangelisch bist glaubste net an die Hölle/gibt es keine Hölle.



Ich BIN die hölle....ich glaube nicht daran....!!.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (17. April 2010)

Blog wie ist der geworden? sitze noch dran aber ist doch ganz gut geworden? lesen eh nur gute Freunde von mir und Kollegen.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Ryuzaki schrieb:


> Mein Blog wie ist der geworden? sitze noch dran aber ist doch ganz gut geworden? lesen eh nur gute Freunde von mir und Kollegen.



Ganz schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ICH HAB EUCH ALLE LIEB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (AUCH RAZYL :O)


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

<<Hübsches Auge hat der Raab da.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ICH HAB EUCH ALLE LIEB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (AUCH RAZYL :O)



Mr. Großschrift - ich mag sie nicht.

@ den Blogger:
Wäh Blogspot :<


----------



## Edou (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ganz schick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WTF


----------



## Petersburg (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ganz schick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie konntest du das nur sagen? Ich geh wieder auf meine Neutrale Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

WAHAHAHHAHAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. April 2010)

Gesundheit.


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

AFK Katze knuddeln. Essen ist gleich fertig...


----------



## Edou (17. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Gesundheit.



Danke.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Danke.



Dafür nicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> AFK Katze knuddeln.



Will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. April 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIf-tsjBgjc


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Will auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich möchte auch mit einer Muschi knuddeln. :<

Abend zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (17. April 2010)

Bei uns Fliegt immer ein Vogel im sturzflug gegens fenster habt ihr das auch ab und zu? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Ryuzaki schrieb:


> Bei uns Fliegt immer ein Vogel im sturzflug gegens fenster habt ihr das auch ab und zu? ^^



Pack Warnvögel vor dein Fenster (Die Schwarzen Vögel zum Aufkleben) BITTE!


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

Ryuzaki schrieb:


> Bei uns Fliegt immer ein Vogel im sturzflug gegens fenster habt ihr das auch ab und zu? ^^



Bei uns sind in der Schule immer welche reingeflogen und aufm Tisch gelandet xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2010)

Ryuzaki schrieb:


> Bei uns Fliegt immer ein Vogel im sturzflug gegens fenster habt ihr das auch ab und zu? ^^



Kann es sein, dass du ein Kleid trägst und singst?


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du ein Kleid trägst und singst?



wtf?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6bMLrA_0O5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVEEEEE


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Pack Warnvögel vor dein Fenster (Die Schwarzen Vögel zum Aufkleben) BITTE!



Wieso sollte er? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Kann mich wer mal pls Ohrfeigen? Hab ich grad VOLL bock drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> wtf?



Du hast die Anspielung auf diverse Disney Filme nicht verstanden... gut... wieder einen Namen streichen...


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

Letztens vor ca. 2 Jahren fragte ein Englischlehrer einen Schüler woher das Wort dissen herkommt. Der Schüler meinte es kommt aus dem Englischen "to diss" und der Lehrer glaubte es nicht... Fail.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso sollte er? ^^


Tierschutz und so?



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kann mich wer mal pls Ohrfeigen? Hab ich grad VOLL bock drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*ohrfeig*

Kopf frei machen nach dem Boxxyvideo:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EWKEYwrYIQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Tierschutz und so?
> 
> 
> *ohrfeig*
> ...



Okay ich Ohrfeige mich jtz selbst. 3...2...1. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH das tat gut (Kein Scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. April 2010)

Das gepostete Video passt übrigens ganz gut zu Budda, ich glaub er war heute auch in Amsterdam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2010)

Vielleicht war auch einfach irgendwas im Kantinenessen... oder in den Keksen der Mitbewohner...


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Das gepostete Video passt übrigens ganz gut zu Budda, ich glaub er war heute auch in Amsterdam.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer vollkommen verknallt ist, ist schon Komisch drauf. Und wenn man sowieso schon ausgeflippt ist kommt sowas wie ich raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. April 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=381ONKUjYr8


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wer vollkommen verknallt ist, ist schon Komisch drauf. Und wenn man sowieso schon ausgeflippt ist kommt sowas wie ich raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*auf Signatur zeig*

Es gibt keine Liebe auf dieser Welt
Es ist der Traum, der uns gefällt
Es gibt nur Lüge, Gier und Hass
Und viele Tränen dick und nass


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> *auf Signatur zeig*
> 
> Es gibt keine Liebe auf dieser Welt
> Es ist der Traum, der uns gefällt
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er hat sogar recht!

Das letzte mal als ich so richtig verliebt in meine Ex-Ex Freundin war...das war schlimm als sie schlussgemacht hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> *auf Signatur zeig*
> 
> Es gibt keine Liebe auf dieser Welt
> Es ist der Traum, der uns gefällt
> ...



Sei wenigstens kreativ beim Stimmung zerstören... Fau(i)ler(ender) Nichtsnutziger Unkreativer Copy&Paster... ^^


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

Jetzt dauert der Seitenaufbau durch meinen lahmen Laptop 2 Min und dann bekomm ich nichts anderes zu lesen als Schrott :<


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Und ich werde wieeeder nach Amsterdamm fahrn...MAN EY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ICH WILL BOXXY SEHN!


*In Favoriten rumsuch*

Ah da ist sie yah! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fbobBCe5-kU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2010)

Junge... stell dich in die Dusche und dreh das kalte Wasser auf Anschlag und bleib mal ne 3/4 Stunde drin stehen...


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Junge... stell dich in die Dusche und dreh das kalte Wasser auf Anschlag und bleib mal ne 3/4 Stunde drin stehen...



Sollte ich vllt. mal machen..ich geb mir liebe noch ne Ohrfeige


----------



## Edou (17. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Junge... stell dich in die Dusche und dreh das kalte Wasser auf Anschlag und bleib mal ne 3/4 Stunde drin stehen...



wär ne gute idee.....du drehst langsam durch.....zu durch...


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Junge... stell dich in die Dusche und dreh das kalte Wasser auf Anschlag und bleib mal ne 3/4 Stunde drin stehen...



Das ist bei mir noch 15 Grad heiß.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SeE1Y8S6jVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lock runs out...


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sollte ich vllt. mal machen..ich geb mir liebe noch ne Ohrfeige



Wenn du so weiter machst kannst du gleich ne Ohrfeige von mir haben, glaub mir... dann rappelts aber im Karton...


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> wär ne gute idee.....du drehst langsam durch.....zu durch...



WAH MAN ICH WEIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Ohrfeige Nr.3* Kann wer vorbeikommen und mir helfen mal wieder klarer zu werden?


----------



## Edou (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> WAH MAN ICH WEIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Ohrfeige Nr.3* Kann wer vorbeikommen und mir helfen mal wieder klarer zu werden?




Selor, tu dein Job....keine hämmungen hau ruhig zu.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Selor, tu dein Job....keine hämmungen hau ruhig zu.



Musst du Leuten immer zu Gewalttaten raten?


----------



## Edou (17. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Musst du Leuten immer zu Gewalttaten raten?



Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel (oder so)


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> WAH MAN ICH WEIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Ohrfeige Nr.3* Kann wer vorbeikommen und mir helfen mal wieder klarer zu werden?



Wohin muss ich kommen?


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel (oder so)



 Was du nicht willst, dass man dir tu', das füg auch keinem andern zu!


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

> [22:47] &#9604;&#9600;&#9604;&#9600;&#9604;&#358;&#1106;&#949;c&#359;uŠ: moin moin!
> [22:47] &#9604;&#9600;&#9604;&#9600;&#9604;&#358;&#1106;&#949;c&#359;uŠ: hast du morgen zeit? wir wollen morgen training machen!
> [22:47] Jaba: Hallo, bin ein Kollege von Jaba
> [22:47] &#9604;&#9600;&#9604;&#9600;&#9604;&#358;&#1106;&#949;c&#359;uŠ: kk
> ...



Das ist nicht lustig, oder? Der war zu hart oder?


----------



## Edou (17. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was du nicht willst, dass man dir tu', das füg auch keinem andern zu!


wer sagt dass ich nicht will dass selor mir eine verpasst?



Arosk schrieb:


> Das ist nicht lustig, oder? Der war zu hart oder?



kA

naja ich bin weg nacht =/


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wohin muss ich kommen?



Münster, Westfalen


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2010)

Och das ist nichtmal weit weg...


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Wie weit?


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2010)

Knapp 100km...


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Knapp 100km...



Das läufste jetzt mal in 10 Minuten?


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das läufste jetzt mal in 10 Minuten?



Ich trage weder Rot & Blau, noch meine Unterhose über der Normalen...


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Mh.............. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. April 2010)

Och schade, das hätte ich jetzt schon ein bisschen sexy gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Och schade, das hätte ich jetzt schon ein bisschen sexy gefunden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WAS? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. April 2010)

Was haltet ihr von dem Comix:
Ist Kritik an der Kirche und nicht an Religion, ich bin selber glaeubig.
http://img412.imageshack.us/i/comixx.jpg/


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Mh...kann meine Stimmung leider nicht heben obwohl er verdammt gut is...ich geh schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mh...kann meine Stimmung leider nicht heben obwohl er verdammt gut is...ich geh schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nachti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach der ebbe kommt die flut *Sing*
DAR <3


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. April 2010)

Mission Accomplished...


See you next Mission!


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

Jetzt hauen alle wieder ab :<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. April 2010)

Ich bin noch da Schatzi.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich bin noch da Schatzi.



Genau das ist das Schlimme...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Schlimme...



Ich bin da!!!!


----------



## dragon1 (17. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin da!!!!





Razyl schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Schlimme...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

Tzzz.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

Dragon wird immer sympathischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

Du weißt schon, dass man Zitate zurückverfolgen kann, oder?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass man Zitate zurückverfolgen kann, oder?



Ich hab gar nix gefälscht, ich hab nur hallo geschrieben...


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *sich meld* ich auch ich auch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da steht nirgends "Razyl suckt"...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. April 2010)

MERZAD IS SUPERSTAR OMFG WTF!!!!111111
Bei DSDS können iwie alle nich singn.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. April 2010)

Was ich viel schlimmer finde: Wieso weißt du das er Superstar ist? Warum schaust du die scheiße? :<


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

jajaja


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Was ich viel schlimmer finde: Wieso weißt du das er Superstar ist? Warum schaust du die scheiße? :<



Ich hab nur grad 5 min Entscheidung laufen gehabt. Sonst hab ichs gar net geschaut.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. April 2010)

Diese 5min sind schon 5min zu viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Diese 5min sind schon 5min zu viel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verdräng ich eh bald wieder.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

Yay, ein Türke gewinnt DSDS... da läuft was schief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

Keine Angst, jeder stirbt mal.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. April 2010)

Egal ob Türke oder Deutscher, singen könne sie alle nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Geld machen bei der Sache nur RTL und der Bohlen...


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

<Ich hab das Zeug immer nur angeschaut wegem bohlen und seinen sprüchen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. April 2010)

Ihr seid doch alle krank. :<
Ich geh pennen, nacht zusammen.


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

hey Leutz


----------



## Petersburg (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da steht "Razyl suckt"...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Dream Team


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.. bist du toll. Willst du nen Bienchen in dein Heft?


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

WEEEEEEEEEEE! kumpel hat karten fürs Wacken und bringt mi was mit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petersburg (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow.. bist du toll. Willst du nen Bienchen in dein Heft?



Ich weis das ich toll bin. Auserdem will ich 3 Bienchen in mein Heft, und n Keks wäre auch nett.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

>All


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

*Keks reich und drei bienen mal*


----------



## Dominau (18. April 2010)

Keks > all btw...


----------



## mastergamer (18. April 2010)

Bin froh, dass ein Ausländer das Rennen bei DSDS gemacht hat. Und das meine Ich ernst.


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

Hm. Deutschland sucht den Superstar.
Deutschland.
Tut mir leid, aber dann könnten sies auch in "Wir suchen den Superstar" umbenennen



Edit:

Erinnert mich an nen Kommentar von Stefan Raab zum Eurovision Songcontest...


Nicht bei Google gefunden und erinnere mich nicht genau, aber er meinte sowas wie
"Die Türkei kriegt von uns ja auch immer 12 Punkte - beziehungsweise, von sich selbst."


----------



## EisblockError (18. April 2010)

Toll, ich bin heut mitag totgesoffen nach Hause getorkelt, hab mich pennen gelegt und bin eben aufgestanden und bin jetzt hellwach.

toll


jetzt kann ich nichtmehr pennen <.<


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

trink kräutertee anstelle von Kaffe?


----------



## EisblockError (18. April 2010)

Kräutertee ihh


Ich kenn andere Sachen mit Kräutern drin aber kein Tee.


Was ich machen könnte wäre, dass ich jetzt ganz schnell gegen die Wand renne, aber da habe ich keien Lust drauf


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Toll, ich bin heut mitag totgesoffen nach Hause getorkelt, hab mich pennen gelegt und bin eben aufgestanden und bin jetzt hellwach.
> 
> toll
> 
> ...



Zur nächsten Party Mann... Wer jetzt noch im Forum rumläuft ist halt einfach total behindert :<


----------



## Dominau (18. April 2010)

Paaarttteeeeeyyyy !!


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

DISCO!


----------



## Dominau (18. April 2010)

Neeiinn!! jetzt hab ich wieder dieses blöde lied im kopf...

*sing*disco pogo klinge linge ling...*sing*

ich spiel zur ablenkung ne runde grow cube <3


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. April 2010)

Hier geht ja schon wieder die übelste Atzenparty!


----------



## Dominau (18. April 2010)

Alle atzen singen !..


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Alle atzen singen !..



Ich befürchte es auch.


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

Lieber nicht...


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

es heist Dingelingeling und nicht klingelölingeling!


----------



## Skatero (18. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> es heist Dingelingeling und nicht klingelölingeling!



Hört auf mit dem Quatsch. Wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten.


----------



## Dominau (18. April 2010)

mir doch egal.. ist beides blöd..


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. April 2010)

Ihr seid mir ja mal ein paar ganz normale Atzen.

Bin pennen. Danke fürs Gespräch!


----------



## Dominau (18. April 2010)

Nacht du atze


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2010)

jemand lust auf ne runde wc3 mit mir und nem kumpel? (funmaps)


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> jemand lust auf ne runde wc3 mit mir und nem kumpel? (funmaps)



gief torrent.


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> gief torrent.



ich mein eigentlich im battle net, was nur im normalen wc3 geht, nich im gecracktem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich mein eigentlich im battle net, was nur im normalen wc3 geht, nich im gecracktem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War auch nicht ernsthaft WUAHAHHA


----------



## Dominau (18. April 2010)

so bin mal pennööönn.. nachti <3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. April 2010)

FIRST!
Ey, eig war schon 21 Uhr...


----------



## Petersburg (18. April 2010)

Ich hasse dich Alki ich wollte First schreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (18. April 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PwCJqcq_tMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Marcell Davis ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (18. April 2010)

Kundenzufriedenheit ist aber was anderes besonders bei 1&1 und Alice.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

Ryuzaki schrieb:


> Kundenzufriedenheit ist aber was anderes besonders bei 1&1 und Alice.



Ich hatte noch nie große Probleme mit denen. Und der Support war auch immer sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. April 2010)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alkopop, warum hast du gestern mein Zitat gefaeltscht )= 
Razyl kann einem richtig die laune verderben, aber "Razyl suckt" schreib ich sicher ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie große Probleme mit denen. Und der Support war auch immer sehr gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo, ich bin Marcel Davis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von 1&1 hatte ich bis jetzt noch nichts gutes gehört.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nabend dragon1

@ Soramac:
Der wird MarceLL Davis geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. April 2010)

Nabnd ihrs =)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was soll ich gemacht haben?!


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was soll ich gemacht haben?!



Du hast gestern Abend ein Zitat von dragon1 gefälscht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast gestern Abend ein Zitat von dragon1 gefälscht



Beweise?


----------



## Petersburg (18. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ...aber "Razyl suckt"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Edited by 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

&


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Beweise?



Oh wow, Alko ist so schlau und editet seinen Beitrag... ich brauch den Beitrag nur melden und ein mod weiß, was davor gestanden hat :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh wow, Alko ist so schlau und editet seinen Beitrag... ich brauch den Beitrag nur melden und ein mod weiß, was davor gestanden hat :>



Ich muss bei deinem Beitrag nur ein paar Buchstaben umstellen, schon isser böse.
Wollen wa wetten? :>


----------



## dragon1 (18. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich muss bei meinem Beitrag nichtmal ein paar Buchstaben umstellen, schon isser böse.
> Wollen wa wetten? :>


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich muss bei deinem Beitrag nur ein paar Buchstaben umstellen, schon isser böse.
> Wollen wa wetten? :>



Ich habe es aber nie geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Von daher bringt dir das rein gar nichts... außer zur Belustigung deines minimalniveaus...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe es aber nie geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Das ganze steigert deine Abneigung zu mir noch mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe es aber geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wusste es! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > all


----------



## Edou (18. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich wusste es!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merkst du eig das es niemand lustig findet?^^


----------



## Petersburg (18. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> merkst du eig das es jemand lustig findet?^^



Nein ich merke nix. Auserdem liest doch eh keiner meine Beiträge ddeswegen könnte hier auch "sioöhfsfhpushfphspuse" stehen.

Wayne> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nein ich merke nix. Auserdem liest doch eh keiner meine Beiträge ddeswegen könnte hier auch "sioöhfsfhpushfphspuse" stehen.
> 
> Wayne>
> 
> ...



mimimi?


----------



## Petersburg (18. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> mimimi?



Nein kein mimimi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2010)

nabend


----------



## Edou (18. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nein kein mimimi.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch <3


BRILLE!!!!


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> nabend



BRILLE! 
Wie gehts? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2010)

joa passt, aber kb morgen wieder schule...^^ need sommerferien :> und grillen im park 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie gehts euch so?^^


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa passt, aber kb morgen wieder schule...^^ need sommerferien :> und grillen im park
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schule ist wichtig! :O
Und in den Sommerferien bist du doch eh nie hier... das ist auch mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (18. April 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa passt, aber kb morgen wieder schule...^^ need sommerferien :> und grillen im park
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut, da ich noch eine Woche Ferien habe.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schule ist wichtig! :O
> Und in den Sommerferien bist du doch eh nie hier... das ist auch mies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe joa kann sein :>
wobei ich glaub in den sommerferien dürft ich schon ab und zu reinschauen ;P


----------



## Edou (18. April 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa passt, aber kb morgen wieder schule...^^ need sommerferien :> und grillen im park
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Fuuuu^^ - ganz gut^^




Razyl schrieb:


> Schule ist wichtig! :O
> Und in den Sommerferien bist du doch eh nie hier... das ist auch mies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fuuuuuu^^



Skatero schrieb:


> Gut, da ich noch eine Woche Ferien habe.


fuuuuuuuuuu XD


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> hehe joa kann sein :>
> wobei ich glaub in den sommerferien dürft ich schon ab und zu reinschauen ;P



ab und zu = alle 4 Wochen :X
Du bist doch sonst nur bei Ihr


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> ab und zu = alle 4 Wochen :X
> Du bist doch sonst nur bei Ihr



jep 

und hey, besser alle 4 wochen als gar nicht ;D


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> jep
> 
> und hey, besser alle 4 wochen als gar nicht ;D



Weißt du, was noch besser wäre? Alle vier TAGE!


----------



## Edou (18. April 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> jep
> 
> und hey, besser alle 4 wochen als gar nicht ;D


Besser 6 wochen hier als bei ihr *duck und renn*


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weißt du, was noch besser wäre? Alle vier TAGE!



hm glaub das würde zeitlich auch gehen, mal schauen ;D


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OoN-Kj9TrLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist doch nicht wichtig, Bier trinken ist wichtig!

Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm glaub das würde zeitlich auch gehen, mal schauen ;D



Edous Idee hat aber auch was *g*
Der Nachtschwärmer braucht dich *hust hust*


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (18. April 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa passt, aber kb morgen wieder schule...^^ need sommerferien :> und grillen im park


Grillen würde ich auch ganz gerne aber bei den wetter? schlechte karten. ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Edous Idee hat aber auch was *g*
> Der Nachtschwärmer braucht dich *hust hust*



wieso? ist der schon so am ende?


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso? ist der schon so am ende?



Wir sind weiter unter der Erde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2010)

Ryuzaki schrieb:


> Grillen würde ich auch ganz gerne aber bei den wetter? schlechte karten. ^^



heute war richtig gutes wetter, glaub 20° oder so, hat spaß gemacht zu grillen *g*

@ razyl: wieso so schlimm?


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. April 2010)

Razyl: "Der ist so schlecht geworden, so niedrig... damals als ich noch mit den anderen hier war, war alles viel besser da war das noch so eine richtige Golfclubatmosphäre bevor der ganze neue Dreck gekommen ist..."

Kommt das so in etwa einer Antwort auf Brilles Frage hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ razyl: wieso so schlimm?


Schau dich einfach um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Selor schrieb:


> Razyl: "Der ist so schlecht geworden, so niedrig... damals als ich noch mit den anderen hier war, war alles viel besser da war das noch so eine richtige Golfclubatmosphäre bevor der ganze neue Dreck gekommen ist..."
> 
> Kommt das so in etwa einer Antwort auf Brilles Frage hin?
> 
> ...



Nö, zudem hat dich niemand gefragt.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (18. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Razyl: "Der ist so schlecht geworden, so niedrig... damals als ich noch mit den anderen hier war, war alles viel besser da war das noch so eine richtige Golfclubatmosphäre bevor der ganze neue Dreck gekommen ist..."


Wenn meinst damit? ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schau dich einfach um
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na und? Das hier ist immernoch ein öffentliches Forum und ich kann sagen was ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was interessiert es dich bitte wen ich flame und wen nicht? Da hast du dich garnicht einzumischen...



Ryuzaki schrieb:


> Wenn meinst damit? ^^



Dich nicht...


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. April 2010)

lachmann is in da house


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Na und? Das hier ist immernoch ein öffentliches Forum und ich kann sagen was ich will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du kannst sagen was du willst? Nö, die Nettiquette schränkt dich ein...
Doch, es kann mich interessieren, wenn du meinen Namen benutzt. Und nun geh wieder brav Star Trek Online spielen...


----------



## Edou (18. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> lachmann is in da house



Blöder Hopper *duck und renn*


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Blöder Hopper *duck und renn*



das tat jetzt wirklich weh ... :´(


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. April 2010)

Es KANN muss aber nicht... letzteres wäre viel besser für alle beteiligten...


----------



## Edou (18. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das tat jetzt wirklich weh ... :´(


Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*schnüff*
:´<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. April 2010)

*Lachi tröst*
Armes armes Lachi duzi duzi du.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> *schnüff*
> :´<



haha


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> *Lachi tröst*
> Armes armes Lachi duzi duzi du.
> 
> 
> ...



...
the fuck?


Grüne schrieb:


> haha



verpööööss döööch von meinem lebön alte


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was läuft?


----------



## Edou (18. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ...
> the fuck?
> 
> 
> verpööööss döööch von meinem lebön alte


WACKÖÖÖN



Estren schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Viel...zu viel^^


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (18. April 2010)

Heute läuft mehr als gestern. ^^


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> *schnüff*
> :´<



Ooooooh Lachi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht traurig sein


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

Was ist gelb und kann nicht schwimmen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ooooooh Lachi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich und traurig? :x
du musst mich verwechseln.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich und traurig? :x
> du musst mich verwechseln.



Du machst fast täglich einen Weinsmiley o.O


----------



## Edou (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du machst fast täglich einen Weinsmiley o.O



Sein leben ist ein WeinSmiley? WTF


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Sein leben ist ein WeinSmiley? WTF



Sein Leben besteht aus Wein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (18. April 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

Bei mir ist erst Nachmittag 4:03 pm


----------



## Edou (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sein Leben besteht aus Wein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WTF......Er lebt für wein oder wäääät?


Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Abend.



Nabnd


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Abend.



Oho, Ahra hat sich in den Thread verirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guten Abend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. April 2010)

Huhu Ahramdingsda.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du machst fast täglich einen Weinsmiley o.O



die sind nur zur tarnung :X


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die sind nur zur tarnung :X



Ach komm gibts zu... 
du willst nur zu Keisha!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die sind nur zur tarnung :X



Wir lieben dir öhhm dich doch alle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. April 2010)

Ich lieb ihn nicht, er war in ICQ gemein zu mir. :<


----------



## Edou (18. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich lieb ihn nicht, er war in ICQ gemein zu mir. :<



Heul doch!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm gibts zu...
> du willst nur zu Keisha!



na und? :<


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wir lieben dir öhhm dich doch alle.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich lieb ihn nicht, er war in ICQ gemein zu mir. :<



das war doch nur ein kleiner witz :X


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> na und? :<



Nichts, ich finds toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nichts, ich finds toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich auch :>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. April 2010)

Ich weiß, ich wollte es aber nochmal erwähnt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich auch :>



Aber sie liebt dich net... sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm gibts zu...
> du willst nur zu Keisha!


Keisha? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich wollte es aber nochmal erwähnt haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:O 
D:


Razyl schrieb:


> Aber sie liebt dich net... sorry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pöh :<


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

Ryuzaki schrieb:


> Keisha? ^^



Ja Keisha, momentchen...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oZvvDYOvkXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja Keisha, momentchen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub ich bin verliebt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bin verliebt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub mir: Die ist in festen Händen bei Lachi.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (18. April 2010)

Die ist ja cool drauf. ^^


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

Ryuzaki schrieb:


> Die ist ja cool drauf. ^^



Sie nimmt ja auch Drogen...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. April 2010)

Definiere Drogen.
Pillen? Pulver? Hasch? Alk?


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Definiere Drogen.
> Pillen? Pulver? Hasch? Alk?



Alk, Hasch, Pulver UND Pillen.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (18. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie nimmt ja auch Drogen...


Du etwa nicht? also ich bin...


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2010)

nüx los hier?


----------



## Skatero (18. April 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> nüx los hier?





Alle sind schon im Bett.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Alle sind schon im Bett.



Q_Q


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. April 2010)

Ich lern gerade für die Berufschule: Vor- und Nachteile von Verpackungen. :<


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (18. April 2010)

Leute ich bin gleich schlafen, euch ein angenehmen Abend noch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich lern gerade für die Berufschule: Vor- und Nachteile von Verpackungen. :<



vorteile: essen bleibt frisch 

nachteile: manche verpackungen sind einfach zu groß und somit verschwendung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. April 2010)

Einmalige gelegenheit, Lachi UND Brill im thread, und ich bin nicht da QQ


----------



## Swoop (19. April 2010)

First! Nabend.


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Einmalige gelegenheit, Lachi UND Brill im thread, und ich bin nicht da QQ



Mal so ne Frage: Was ist daran so besonders, wenn Lachi und Brille im Thread sind? o.O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. April 2010)

So geil... einer hat 3 Threads aufgemacht, illegale Werbung für Youtube Gewinnspiel. Ich hab alle sofort reported. Damit gehe ich in die Buffed geschichtsbücher ein: Ich 3 Threads closen lassen innerhalb 1 Minute! (Mein erstes mal Crap zählt net^^).


----------



## Dominau (19. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist daran so besonders, wenn Lachi und Brille im Thread sind? o.O



Die Liebe die zwischen diesen beiden menschen herrscht, ist einfach wunderbar.
Das will jeder gern sehn


----------



## dragon1 (19. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage: Was ist daran so besonders, wenn Lachi und Brille im Thread sind? o.O



weil sie so selten drin sind^^ 
Und beide waren mal Vollzeit Nachtschwaer,er


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qfFvOt5GPr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Toller Soundtrack *-*


----------



## Noxiel (19. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So geil... einer hat 3 Threads aufgemacht, illegale Werbung für Youtube Gewinnspiel. Ich hab alle sofort reported. Damit gehe ich in die Buffed geschichtsbücher ein: Ich 3 Threads closen lassen innerhalb 1 Minute! (Mein erstes mal Crap zählt net^^).



Da, du bekommst einen "Gut-gemacht-Keks".


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da, du bekommst einen "Gut-gemacht-Keks".



Noxiel hat Kekse?


----------



## Edou (19. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da, du bekommst einen "Gut-gemacht-Keks".



stuf ihn lieber von 4,9/5 auf 3/5 :>



Hallo und nAcht will monday night Raw gucken >.< bzw Monday Night Smackdown...raw wurde aufgehalten durch die asche da^^ - jetz muss halt SD Ran xD SD Erobert raw...aber warum erzähl ich des...^^


----------



## dragon1 (19. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So geil... einer hat 3 Threads aufgemacht, illegale Werbung für Youtube Gewinnspiel. Ich hab alle sofort reported. Damit gehe ich in die Buffed geschichtsbücher ein: Ich 3 Threads closen lassen innerhalb 1 Minute! (Mein erstes mal Crap zählt net^^).


Streber >.<


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2010)

Deine Signatur ist langweilig dragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (19. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> stuf ihn lieber von 4,9/5 auf 3/5 :>


Für einmal Reporten gleich Verwarnungen zurücksetzen. Wir sind doch nicht bei der Wohlfahrt. Da müsste schon ein tadelloser Lebenswandel kommen (was Buffed betrifft) 


@Razyl
Klar habe ich Kekse, die gibts halt nur bei guten Taten und ich gehe nicht hausieren damit.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swoop (19. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da, du bekommst einen "Gut-gemacht-Keks".


ich will auch ein. ^^


----------



## Edou (19. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Für einmal Reporten gleich Verwarnungen zurücksetzen. Wir sind doch nicht bei der Wohlfahrt. Da müsste schon ein tadelloser Lebenswandel kommen (was Buffed betrifft)
> 
> 
> @Razyl
> ...



na dass tut er doch! er reported sehr viel is lieb un so! oder setz ihn auf 3/5 und mich auch :> so als deal^^


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> @Razyl
> Klar habe ich Kekse, die gibts halt nur bei guten Taten und ich gehe nicht hausieren damit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich tu jeden Tag ne gute Tat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> na dass tut er doch! er reported sehr viel is lieb un so! oder setz ihn auf 3/5 und mich auch :> so als deal^^



Ich würde euch nun auf 6/5 setzen hrhr


----------



## Noxiel (19. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> na dass tut er doch! er reported sehr viel is lieb un so! oder setz ihn auf 3/5 und mich auch :> so als deal^^



Das nenne ich mal solidarisch. Ich soll Dich von 0/5 auf 3/5 setzen nur weil Alkopopsteuer auch so viele Verwarnung hat. Nicht unbedingt eine Win-Win Situation aber wenn du möchtest.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal solidarisch. Ich soll Dich von 0/5 auf 3/5 setzen nur weil Alkopopsteuer auch so viele Verwarnung hat. Nicht unbedingt eine Win-Win Situation aber wenn du möchtest.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tu es! Tu es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal solidarisch. Ich soll Dich von 0/5 auf 3/5 setzen nur weil Alkopopsteuer auch so viele Verwarnung hat. Nicht unbedingt eine Win-Win Situation aber wenn du möchtest.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab 0? ich dachte ich hab 1 von carcha (wobei eig unvrdient) aber....ja wegen mir setz alko auf 3/5 und mich auch auf 3/5^^


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bioware FTW!


----------



## dragon1 (19. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine Signatur ist langweilig dragon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Soll ich vlt eine andere Strophe aus dem Lied nehmen?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIf-tsjBgjc


Btw, hab nur ich das problem das jetzt die signatur uuuuunglaublich kurz gehalten wird )= Da kommt dauernd "zu lang" bei nur 4 Strophen.


----------



## Edou (19. April 2010)

Och Noxi...sag ob du es machst oder ned...ich will pennen =/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (19. April 2010)

Glaubst du echt daran? Aber es heißt ja nicht umsonst die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Glaubst du echt daran? Aber es heißt ja nicht umsonst die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich meinte es Tot ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja en versuch wars wert....=)


----------



## Noxiel (19. April 2010)

Nein, da sind mir die Hände gebunden. Bei stets guter Führung lässt sich aber bestimmt was machen.


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nein, da sind mir die Hände gebunden. Bei stets guter Führung lässt sich aber bestimmt was machen.



Wir können dich losbinden Nox


----------



## Edou (19. April 2010)

Sollte ich Zam "anbetteln"?.....Tu ich es für ihn?....mh....Ich bin ein guter Mensch =/...ein zu guter manchmal...


----------



## Noxiel (19. April 2010)

Klar könnt ihr bei ZAM betteln. Dürfte in etwa so erfolgreich sein wie Tibet von China abzuspalten aber der Mensch braucht Ziele.... nur zu.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Klar könnt ihr bei ZAM betteln. Dürfte in etwa so erfolgreich sein wie Tibet von China abzuspalten aber der Mensch braucht Ziele.... nur zu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja ich hau mich mal hin, bis heut nacht vll!!^^


----------



## Lekraan (19. April 2010)

i'm back


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. April 2010)

Abend NS.
Huhu Leki.

Nacht NS.
Nacht Leki.


----------



## Lekraan (19. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend NS.
> Huhu Leki.
> 
> Nacht NS.
> Nacht Leki.



Ich werde einzeln genannt *__*

Nacht!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. April 2010)

NABEND!
Bin wohl letzter...


----------



## Edou (20. April 2010)

Ehm...hi!?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. April 2010)

Break the walls down!


----------



## Kargaro (20. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bin wohl letzter...


Ich war gestern auch nochmal kurz da, aber zu faul zum schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. April 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auch nochmal kurz da, aber zu faul zum schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sicher net. Ich war bis 5 da, hätte bis 5 mich battlen können...


----------



## Rexo (20. April 2010)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. April 2010)

Abend!
Shopping Penguin... epic!


----------



## Rexo (20. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Abend!
> Shopping Penguin... epic!



_mm..woher kennst du das dne ?? hat nawa es dir gezeigt ??_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _mm..woher kennst du das dne ?? hat nawa es dir gezeigt ??_



Edou. Der hats von Nawa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (20. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erklär mir doch was an diesem Sch*** Abend gut sein soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Erklär mir doch was an diesem Sch*** Abend gut sein soll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HAHA!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Erklär mir doch was an diesem Sch*** Abend gut sein soll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was los? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wartest eh nur drauf bis jmd. frägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Rexo (20. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Edou. Der hats von Nawa.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_und der hats von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _und der hats von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich weiß es von Edou...der von Nawa, dass es von dir kommt.


----------



## Petersburg (20. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was los?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Garnix los ich find diesen Abend einfach Sch*** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> HAHA!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich weiß es von Edou...der von Nawa, dass es von dir kommt.



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cVgBuwM9zcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (20. April 2010)

nochma abend und nacht


----------



## Dominau (20. April 2010)

abend buffies


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. April 2010)

Kener da...


----------



## Dominau (20. April 2010)

jetzt ist keiner mehr da...

*pennen geh*


----------



## Exitorz (20. April 2010)

moiiiin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal ne frage: will wer einen 5-Seitigen Vortrag über JRR Tolkien? ich hab grad einen für da school gmacht.


----------



## NexxLoL (20. April 2010)

Also ich will ihn nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gute Nacht ihr Suchtbolzen^^


----------



## Edou (21. April 2010)

Aloah^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. April 2010)

BRAHAHAHA xD
Das Rush direkt danach SO wiederkommt ist so dermaßen DÄMLICH XD


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tach der Komischen Gefühle. Grüsse!


----------



## Edou (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BUDDHAAAA <3


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> BUDDHAAAA <3



Edou 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uWGKghlbxqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Edou
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wieso so mies drauf? =/ Sonst doch umgekehrt <_<


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2010)

abend


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> wieso so mies drauf? =/ Sonst doch umgekehrt <_<



ka...iwie komisch das ganze hier...

Morgen geht nen Betreuer in meine alte Schule um anzufragen ob ich dort wieder unterrichtet werden könnte (also zur schule gehen). Von diesem Tag morgen hängt mein ganzes restliches leben ab weil mich ALLE anderen Schulen in Münster mich nicht nehmen (Schon nachgefragt)

Sollten die nein sagen...hätte ich keine Chance eine Ausbildung zu bekommen, höchstens als Putze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (21. April 2010)

Hier könnte etwas schlaues stehen, aber Razyl könnte es lesen und dadurch schlauer werden deswegen lass ich es sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ka...iwie komisch das ganze hier...
> 
> Morgen geht nen Betreuer in meine alte Schule um anzufragen ob ich dort wieder unterrichtet werden könnte (also zur schule gehen). Von diesem Tag morgen hängt mein ganzes restliches leben ab weil mich ALLE anderen Schulen in Münster mich nicht nehmen (Schon nachgefragt)
> 
> ...



WTF....wieso will DICH keiner annehmen? Du bist doch lieb :>


----------



## Rexo (21. April 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen _


----------



## Edou (21. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen _



Mein Lieblings furry :>


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> WTF....wieso will DICH keiner annehmen? Du bist doch lieb :>



Du kennst mich halt nicht was ich früher mal gemacht habe.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du kennst mich halt nicht was ich früher mal gemacht habe..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so schlimm? >.<


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Mein Lieblings furry :>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er hat Tiere im Unterricht getötet :X


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo leidah ... mh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er hat Tiere im Unterricht getötet :X



AND NOW HE`S KILLING YOU!!! (sorry hör grade to kill a stranger XD)

tell will deine vergangenheit/gegenwart und zukunft kennen :>


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er hat Tiere im Unterricht getötet :X



Na klar ich töte Tiere im Unterricht und bin Vegi das passt zusammen :O

Naja seit heute esse ich wieder Fisch (Immernoch kein Fleisch) Da
A: Es gesünder ist im Wachstum
B: Ich Japan liebe


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> tell will deine vergangenheit/gegenwart und zukunft kennen :>



Er wird später mal heiraten und 6 Kinder haben.


----------



## Rexo (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das is n witz oder ??


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er wird später mal heiraten und 6 Kinder haben.



*Kotz*


----------



## Edou (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na klar ich töte Tiere im Unterricht und bin Vegi das passt zusammen :O
> 
> Naja seit heute esse ich wieder Fisch (Immernoch kein Fleisch) Da
> A: Es gesünder ist im Wachstum
> B: Ich Japan liebe



Jeah! :>


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Das is n witz oder ??



Wie jeder wissen sollte ist --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- am ende eines Satzes mein Zeichen für Ironie 

*Rexo streichel*


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na klar ich töte Tiere im Unterricht und bin Vegi das passt zusammen :O



Auch noch ein Vegetarier... auweia :X


----------



## Rexo (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie jeder wissen sollte ist -->
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Hande weg oder ich beisse sie dir ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Petersburg (21. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Jeah! :>



Jeah! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch noch ein Vegetarier... auweia :X



Boah Razyl du glaubst garnicht wie Bock ich gerade habe dir eine Reinzuhauen und dir ne Zigarette in nem Auge auszudrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hande weg oder ich beisse sie dir ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Risiko gehe ich ein *Rexo weiter Kraul*


----------



## Edou (21. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Jeah!
> bild



in letzter zeit schreibst du auch NUR noch müll....^^ Sammel lieber flaschen für obdachlose...^^


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Boah Razyl du glaubst garnicht wie Bock ich gerade habe dir eine Reinzuhauen und dir ne Zigarette in nem Auge auszudrücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ne Androhung von Gewalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (21. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> in letzter zeit schreibst du auch NUR noch müll....^^ Sammel lieber flaschen für obdachlose...^^



sry, bauchst garnich bei mir zu versuchen ich behalt meine Flaschen, du bekommst sie NIE!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist ne Androhung von Gewalt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut dann halt nicht.., *Razyl und Rexo streichel*


----------



## Edou (21. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> sry, bauchst garnich bei mir zu versuchen ich behalt meine Flaschen, du bekommst sie NIE!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ICH will sie auch garnicht...ich hab ein nettes leben :>

Ausser den stimmen in meinem kopf...die die Welt hasst, die heutige Jugend, naja des wars im großen und ganzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ICH will sie auch garnicht...ich hab ein nettes leben :>
> 
> Ausser den stimmen in meinem kopf...die die Welt hasst, die heutige Jugend, naja des wars im großen und ganzen
> 
> ...



Ich erinnere mich gerade an meine manchen komischen Träume die ich ziemlich lustig fand...ein herrlichen Massaker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was macht ihr eigentlich gerade so?


----------



## Petersburg (21. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...WTF?!


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> ...WTF?!



Sinnlos, wa? Genauso wie das hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qR2LFKGFjIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich gerade an meine manchen komischen Träume die ich ziemlich lustig fand...ein herrlichen Massaker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sowas nenn ich tagträume :>

Ach nich viel schreiben nebenbei fussball gucken <.<


----------



## Rexo (21. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> ...WTF?!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (21. April 2010)

Ich frag mich immer nochw as das fürn Sahneschnittchen in Seans Signatur ist :x


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer nochw as das fürn Sahneschnittchen in Seans Signatur ist :x



BOXXY!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6bMLrA_0O5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(17 Jahre alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Ps: Der Kuchencomic war Strange O_o


----------



## Rexo (21. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer nochw as das fürn Sahneschnittchen in Seans Signatur ist :x



_Diese schnite is Boxy :/

absolut nervtotendes weib_


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gut dann halt nicht.., *Razyl und Rexo streichel*



Hau ab -.-


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> (17 Jahre alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die lebt schon viel zu lange.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Diese schnite is Boxy :/
> 
> absolut nervtotendes weib_



Was ich Lustig finde:

6 Kerle haben mich ausm Buffedforum schon per Pn gefragt ob ich das wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. April 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=381ONKUjYr8


abend.

War mal n witziger tach...
1 std Chemie, test nachgeschrieben und ne 3 bekommen, ok.
Dann Gz, 2 Stunden so tun als wuerden wir arbeiten und eigentlich nur 2deutige Bemerkungen ablassen und sich totlachen.
In Deutsch ein Buch lesen, dann 3 Stunden Herumlungern und Pflicht Wahl oder Wahrheit Spielen.
Waehrend werken die Materialreste zerschrotten und dabei Wahrheit Wahrheit oder Wahrheit spielen xD


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Ansehen: 17 Good

Mh lol iwie hat sich mein Ansehen gebessert in den letzten Wochen :O


----------



## Rexo (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was ich Lustig finde:
> 
> 6 Kerle haben mich ausm Buffedforum schon per Pn gefragt ob ich das wär
> 
> ...


_
Und ich denke immer noch die wahr bei dem video auf LSD_


----------



## Edou (21. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hau ab -.-






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T-bwBzedKHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Die lebt schon viel zu lange.


Naja "heiß" sieht sie ja aus :> - aber Nevöööönd ^^



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was ich Lustig finde:
> 
> 6 Kerle haben mich ausm Buffedforum schon per Pn gefragt ob ich das wär
> 
> ...



Wtf...


----------



## Petersburg (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> BOXXY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=381ONKUjYr8
> 
> 
> abend.
> ...


Gehts dir noch gut? Komischer Schultach xD


----------



## Swoop (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 6 Kerle haben mich ausm Buffedforum schon per Pn gefragt ob ich das wär


Buffed die Single börse, aber bist nit du soviel weiss ich. ^^


----------



## dragon1 (21. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Diese schnite is Boxy :/
> 
> absolut nervtotendes weib_



Hey es ist ein Rexo! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxZcFArCeKs

Wirst du dir die neue Rhapsody of fire CD holen im Mai?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (21. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Naja "heiß" sieht sie ja aus :> - aber Nevöööönd ^^



Das schon. ^^ Trotzdem sollte man solchen Leuten die Menschenreichte entziehen und für Vogelfrei erklären.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Swoop schrieb:


> Buffed die Single börse, aber bist nit du soviel weiss ich. ^^



Leider bin ich das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Leider bin ich das nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da bin ich aber anderer meinung >.<


----------



## Rexo (21. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hey es ist ein Rexo!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxZcFArCeKs
> ...



Power-Metal <3 Rhapsody 

_Ma gucken muss mir erst die songs anhohren _


----------



## Edou (21. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Das schon. ^^ Trotzdem sollte man solchen Leuten die Menschenreichte entziehen und für Vogelfrei erklären.


:>



dragon1 schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber anderer meinung >.<



Dragon steht auf Sean weil Dragon denkt Sean sieht aus wie boxxy wtf....


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber anderer meinung >.<






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wär in der derzeitigen Situation lieber ein Mädel...habs satt nen Kerl zu sein :O


----------



## dragon1 (21. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Dragon steht auf Sean weil Dragon denkt Sean sieht aus wie boxxy wtf....



wtf?
Ich hab gemeint, dass ich denke dass es gut ist dass er nicht Boxxy ist....



Rexo:
Die sind oberhammergeil, es gibt zwar nur einen zum Gratis download, aber der is so genial...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeuF_N2m9eM


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich wär in der derzeitigen Situation lieber ein Mädel...habs satt nen Kerl zu sein :O



würdest du dann ne aus bildung bekommen?


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> würdest du dann ne aus bildung bekommen?



Lol neee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit Brüsten kann man zwar viel, aber nicht alles erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Lol neee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also geld verdienen kann man damit schon


----------



## Rexo (21. April 2010)

_Geiler Song




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=lbQCf8F1JsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Krankes Video xD 




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=2a4gyJsY0mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



geniales musik video




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=cud_k9f6tqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> also geld verdienen kann man damit schon






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Stimmt!


----------



## Edou (21. April 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> also geld verdienen kann man damit schon



Kennst dich aus wa?^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Kennst dich aus wa?^^



Er hat eine "Rotlichtviertel Jahreskarte"


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Kennst dich aus wa?^^



Du nicht?


----------



## Edou (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Er hat eine "Rotlichtviertel Jahreskarte"



Zomfg

@moo - nee ich muss ned aufn strich um glücklich zu sein :>


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Zomfg



Jeder hat seinen Sport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E-Sports
Sport
Sport zu Zweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Editus sagt: Es gibt auch Gruppensport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Zomfg
> 
> @moo - nee ich muss ned aufn strich um glücklich zu sein :>



Ich auch nicht aber schau mal nachts um 2 uhr oder so komische reportagen auf sat1, rtl und so an da sieht man alles


----------



## Edou (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Jeder hat seinen Sport
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einzelhaft muss grausam sein vorallem in der gummizelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Einzelhaft muss grausam sein vorallem in der gummizelle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kapier ich nicht :?


----------



## Edou (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kapier ich nicht :?



fap fap fap=no chance?!


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> fap fap fap=no chance?!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stimmt!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G34rV5EcRO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich weiss noch inner Klapse als mein Mitbewohner im Zimmer...ihr könnt euch den Rest selbst denken.


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Einzelhaft muss grausam sein vorallem in der gummizelle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Seit der Bild wissen wir doch es gibt blutverschmierte Sex-Zellen in denen die Häftlinge ihre Frau/Freundin/Affäre missbrauchen und ungestört töten können


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Seit der Bild wissen wir doch es gibt blutverschmierte Sex-Zellen in denen die Häftlinge ihre Frau/Freundin/Affäre missbrauchen und ungestört töten können



WTF O_o

Glaubt nicht alles was in der Bild steht,, wir sind doch keine Amis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Stimmt!
> ...


kämpfte? solche bänder machte? (freundschaftsbänder)?



mookuh schrieb:


> Seit der Bild wissen wir doch es gibt blutverschmierte Sex-Zellen in denen die Häftlinge ihre Frau/Freundin/Affäre missbrauchen und ungestört töten können



:O


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> kämpfte? solche bänder machte? (freundschaftsbänder)?
> 
> 
> 
> :O



*Rauf runter rauf runter*

Wo kommt die dickflüssige Milch her :O ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (21. April 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Seit der Bild wissen wir doch es gibt blutverschmierte Sex-Zellen in denen die Häftlinge ihre Frau/Freundin/Affäre missbrauchen und ungestört töten können



xD


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> WTF O_o
> 
> Glaubt nicht alles was in der Bild steht,, wir sind doch keine Amis
> 
> ...



http://www.bildblog.de/

ums mal auf diese Zellen zu beziehen http://www.bildblog.de/17982/deutschland-deine-sex-zellen/


----------



## Edou (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Rauf runter rauf runter*
> 
> Wo kommt die dickflüssige Milch her :O ?
> 
> ...


ahhhhh er machte quark!



Menschfeind- schrieb:


> xD



XDDD


----------



## Thoor (21. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Diese schnite is Boxy :/
> 
> absolut nervtotendes weib_


ich find sie niedlich :<

btw ka aber ich mag das lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin ja jetzt hier nicht der alkoholiker aber ich find die melodie und so irgendwie nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCloENqujAw[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> http://www.bildblog.de/
> 
> ums mal auf diese Zellen zu beziehen http://www.bildblog....ine-sex-zellen/



Wtf!


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich find sie niedlich :<



Ich auch! Ich will nach Californien, Sacramento :O


----------



## Thoor (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich auch! Ich will nach Californien, Sacramento :O



WEG DA DIE GEHÖRT MIR DU KANNST TABBY HABEN! ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ahhhhh er machte quark!



Konnte er nicht da ich ihm mit einer Billardkugel beworfen habe (Das war ein Heidenspass wie der geschrien hat, ich liebe mein kleines Souvenir aus Italien *Kugel küss*)

So ich muss jtz weg, Horche sagt ich muss ausmachen. Gute Nacht ihr Süssen hab euch lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich auch! Ich will nach Californien, Sacramento :O



Die Stimme nervt

btw wenn dich jemand dasnächste mal fragt ob du es bist sag ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Konnte er nicht da ich ihm mit einer Billardkugel beworfen habe (Das war ein Heidenspass wie der geschrien hat, ich liebe mein kleines Souvenir aus Italien *Kugel küss*)
> 
> So ich muss jtz weg, Horche sagt ich muss ausmachen. Gute Nacht ihr Süssen hab euch lieb
> 
> ...



Ich dich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schlaf gut :>

ich bin gut drauf obwohl mein tag scheiße war wtf.....:< deswegen schreib ich heut auch so Oo


----------



## Soramac (21. April 2010)

Darf hier gar nicht posten, bei mir ist es: 4:04 pm GMT


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Darf hier gar nicht posten, bei mir ist es: 4:04 pm GMT



dann hör mal lieber auf


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2010)

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR!
Arjen Robben Fußballgott \o/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR!
> Arjen Robben Fußballgott \o/



Neee, Fußballer sind shice...fu Bayern...wir kaufen alle Spieler die mal gut sind...


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Neee, Fußballer sind shice...fu Bayern...wir kaufen alle Spieler die mal gut sind...



Als ob es andere Top-Vereine nicht anders machen...
Man braucht nun mal die besten Spielern, wenn man International oben mit spielen will... aber stimmt schon. Wir benötigen ja Vereine wie Schalke in der CL xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. April 2010)

Sooo... meinen Dozenten auf was lustiges aufmerksam gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> War mal n witziger tach...
> 1 std Chemie, test nachgeschrieben und ne 3 bekommen, ok.
> Dann Gz, 2 Stunden so tun als wuerden wir arbeiten und eigentlich nur 2deutige Bemerkungen ablassen und sich totlachen.
> In Deutsch ein Buch lesen, dann 3 Stunden Herumlungern und Pflicht Wahl oder Wahrheit Spielen.
> Waehrend werken die Materialreste zerschrotten und dabei Wahrheit Wahrheit oder Wahrheit spielen xD



Ich habe heute einen Hund gesehen.


----------



## Falathrim (21. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Neee, Fußballer sind shice...fu Bayern...wir kaufen alle Spieler die mal gut sind...



Selbst ich als versierter Bayern-Hasser muss sagen, dass mir der Verein diese Saison sympathisch ist...sie sind nicht arrogant wie sonst immer, nicht behindert wie sonst immer, sondern spielen ehrlichen, guten Fußball. Ihr einziges Problem ist, dass sie 2 deutsche Chancentode vorne stehen haben - das konnte heute nichts werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Glück gibts Holländer *g*


----------



## yves1993 (21. April 2010)

Nabend allerseits...

Will mal eben nur ne kurze Frage in den Raum werfen aber weiss jemand zufällig wie man ein Vid von WCM runterladen kann? <_< Der Download Button rechts an der Seite des Videos scrollt die Seite nur n Stück runter....wow seeehr hilfreich -.-"

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=146111 --> Need =(


----------



## EisblockError (21. April 2010)

Bayern Hasser sind Neider oder haben seit langem kein Fußball mehr gesehen.


Ich bin kein Bayern Fan (Fortuna ftw!) aber sind sind mir diese Saison am Sympatischsten gewesen.

Ausserdem hatten sie während der Nazi Zeit sehr lange einen Jüdischen Vorsitzenden und haben ihn behalten bis er entführt wurde oder geflohen ist.


Der Bayernhass entsteht meist durch die Medien die aber nur an die Themen der Neider anknüpfen.


Tut mir leid aber Bayern ist ein richtig guter Verein und nicht so abgehoben wie die ganzen anderen Profi Mannschaften. Vorallem den Trainer find ich gut, er sieht aus wie ein kleiner dicker Marzipan Engel aber er bringt die Dinge auf den Punkt und labert nicht so ne scheiße wie die anderen.


Ausserdem hat Schwinsteiger unter ihm endlich seinen Platz gefunden (Klinsmann war ja mal total fürn A****)


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber Bayern ist ein richtig guter Verein und nicht so abgehoben wie die ganzen anderen Profi Mannschaften. Vorallem den Trainer find ich gut, er sieht aus wie ein kleiner dicker Marzipan Engel aber er bringt die Dinge auf den Punkt und labert nicht so ne scheiße wie die anderen.
> 
> 
> Ausserdem hat Schwinsteiger unter ihm endlich seinen Platz gefunden (Klinsmann war ja mal total fürn A****)



Van Gaal ist klasse. Klar war aber auch, dass er Einarbeitungszeit brauchte, aber nun läufts. Hätte jemand vor der Saison gedacht, dass die Bayern am Ende im CL-Halbfinale stehen nach den Hammerlos gegen ManU? 

Und jap, Schweini hat seinen Platz als "Sechser". Genauso wie bei Barca die beiden "Zauberer" Xavi und Iniesta... zwar ist Schweini nicht auf dem gleichen fußballerischen Können wie ein Xavi, aber die tödlichen und schnellen Pässe kann auch er spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (21. April 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> http://warcraftmovie...w.php?id=146111 --> Need =(



Geil, hatte der nach dem Lachen ne Errektion xD?

Hat sich so angehört^^

Naja er spielt sehr gut


----------



## Falathrim (21. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber Bayern ist ein richtig guter Verein und nicht so abgehoben wie die ganzen anderen Profi Mannschaften. Vorallem den Trainer find ich gut, er sieht aus wie ein kleiner dicker Marzipan Engel aber er bringt die Dinge auf den Punkt und labert nicht so ne scheiße wie die anderen.


Bayern war noch nie abgehoben, nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber stimmt schon, unter van Gaal derzeit sind sie richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (21. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Geil, hatte der nach dem Lachen ne Errektion xD?
> 
> Hat sich so angehört^^
> 
> Naja er spielt sehr gut



Jo....will das teil aufn Ipod Touch haben...aber irgendwie sehe ich nirgends ne Downloadmöglichkeit -.-
Gibts überhaupt eine? Hab schonmal WCM Vids runtergeladen, aber da war auch meist ein Link dabei ...


----------



## Arosk (21. April 2010)

Morgen läuft mein WoW Abo aus *jubel* Mal schauen ob ich mit Cata nochmal reinschaue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





yves1993 schrieb:


> Jo....will das teil aufn Ipod Touch haben...aber irgendwie sehe ich nirgends ne Downloadmöglichkeit -.-
> Gibts überhaupt eine? Hab schonmal WCM Vids runtergeladen, aber da war auch meist ein Link dabei ...



Gib mir 30 Min, dann kann ich dir Download anbieten.


----------



## EisblockError (22. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Bayern war noch nie abgehoben, nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Momentan jedenfals nicht.

Höchstens die Fans sind abgehoben


----------



## Arosk (22. April 2010)

So, hier ist der Downloadlink für das WCM Movie: http://www.oukawabougawastreamingpowaa.com/fevrier10/DGL7ZkgczDGY_web_lq.mp4

Ja, sieht komisch aus, ist aber ganz normaler Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (22. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Morgen läuft mein WoW Abo aus *jubel* Mal schauen ob ich mit Cata nochmal reinschaue
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mh mal so ne Frage am Rande aber bist du DER Arosk Troll Hunter der oft im PvP Forum posted? Nur so aus Intresse...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Frostwolf&n=Arosk


----------



## Arosk (22. April 2010)

Jo, genau der. Ich hör aber nun für ne Zeitlang auf, zu wenig Zeit aktuell und ich will mich mehr auf die ESL und Battlefield konzentrieren :>

http://www.esl.eu/de/team/4988345/

*hust*


----------



## Exitorz (22. April 2010)

Moin und gn8, ich schalte meinen iPod mal in den Ruhemodus... BTW: schaut mal in den buffedshop, hammershirts für WoW sind drinn


----------



## yves1993 (22. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jo, genau der. Ich hör aber nun für ne Zeitlang auf, zu wenig Zeit aktuell und ich will mich mehr auf die ESL und Battlefield konzentrieren :>
> 
> http://www.esl.eu/de/team/4988345/
> 
> *hust*



Kk....haste den Download schon gefunden? =/

Wie dem auch sei ich hau mich jetzt mal aufs Ohr...
Kannst mir vlt per PM schicken? Wär nett^^

Gn8


----------



## Arosk (22. April 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Kk....haste den Download schon gefunden? =/
> 
> Wie dem auch sei ich hau mich jetzt mal aufs Ohr...
> Kannst mir vlt per PM schicken? Wär nett^^
> ...



Der steht ein Post über deinem.


----------



## yves1993 (22. April 2010)

Hoppala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich Blindfuchs...

Naja Danke dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wie hast das eigtl gemacht? Wär mal nützlich zu wissen :<


----------



## Arosk (22. April 2010)

In Google eine Alternative Quelle gesucht und per Downloadhelper gezogen.


----------



## yves1993 (22. April 2010)

Mh k heisst wohl dass es nicht ohne externe Hilfe funktioniert....bins ja eigentlich gewohnt dass es auf WCM Downloads gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. April 2010)

Wie lange ich hier nix mehr gepostet hab ;O


----------



## Arosk (22. April 2010)

Frag mich nicht :>


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2010)

Ist ja echt nichts mehr los hier.


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2010)

Fööörrstt


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2010)

Yay! Mein Blog auf einen neuen Webspace und neues Design 
Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Yay! Mein Blog auf einen neuen Webspace und neues Design
> Guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yay *anguck* nabnd :>


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. April 2010)

Abend


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Yay! Mein Blog auf einen neuen Webspace und neues Design
> Guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schick.. gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Yay! Mein Blog auf einen neuen Webspace und neues Design
> Guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nice nice razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. April 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> nice nice razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine Grüne Brille omg!
Abend Brille
ABend Nachtschwaermer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. April 2010)

nabend^^


----------



## dragon1 (22. April 2010)

Oh Lachi is auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




boah sooo genial xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. April 2010)

haha das ist schon etwas dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> nice nice razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke Brille, 
Guten Abend Brille,
wie geht es dir?


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> <Bild von der nicht geraden inteligenten tusse>
> 
> 
> boah sooo genial xD



Das ist ein echter epic fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Danke Brille,
> Guten Abend Brille,
> wie geht es dir?



ziemlich gut, dir?^^


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ziemlich gut, dir?^^



Mir gehts auch ganz gut  
Auch wenn etwas stressig :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. April 2010)

ahoi ahoi


----------



## dragon1 (22. April 2010)

Eigentlich war der Tach bei mir ziemlich kewl. aber ich hab leider wieder "Alte Bekannte" getroffen, naja zum Glueck bin ich entkommen ohne verletzt zu werden >.<
Die Typen haben schon am Montag versucht mich und einen Freund auszurauben, und nur ein vorbeikommender Pasant hat uns den Arsch gerettet )=


/e ausserdem hab ich mich vom 1. Platz in "I`m With Stupid" Thread verdraengen lassen...nach dem ich 6 Runden oder so unangefochten am Ersten Platz stand QQ


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Eigentlich war der Tach bei mir ziemlich kewl. aber ich hab leider wieder "Alte Bekannte" getroffen, naja zum Glueck bin ich entkommen ohne verletzt zu werden >.<
> Die Typen haben schon am Montag versucht mich und einen Freund auszurauben, und nur ein vorbeikommender Pasant hat uns den Arsch gerettet )=



der polizei melden?


----------



## dragon1 (22. April 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> der polizei melden?



Wie denn, ich weiss nicht wie sie heissen und wo sie wohnen >.<


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> der polizei melden?



Gibts zu Brille... du warst das!


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wie denn, ich weiss nicht wie sie heissen und wo sie wohnen >.<



Das ist kein Grund, sie nicht zu melden. :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wie denn, ich weiss nicht wie sie heissen und wo sie wohnen >.<



naja, wenn du denen öfters begegnest, kannst du ja ungefähr mutmaßen, wo die wohnen, vll auch leute finden, die die kennen.
aber pass auf, dass du dabei nicht in schwierigkeiten kommst ... ^^


----------



## Manowar (22. April 2010)

Bei mir ist zwar gerade halb 10 Uhr Morgends..aber aloha ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (22. April 2010)

1. Schnapp dir paar Kumpels die hinter der Ecke warten und wenn die paar Spasten wieder auftauchen gibts paar vors Fressbrett (könnte unschön enden :<)
2. Anzeige gegen Unbekannt (geht das in so nem fall überhaupt :<)

@manowar: falls du grad auf haiti oder in der karibik bist: ich hasse dich ;'-(


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. April 2010)

haha Kick Ass rockt ^^


----------



## Manowar (22. April 2010)

Haiti? Ist doch viel zu kaputt *duck


----------



## Falathrim (22. April 2010)

HSV - Fulham dürfte so ziemlich das langweiligste Fußballspiel sein, dass ich in den letzten Jahren gesehen habe -__- 
Da war das G-Jugend-Spiel letzten Herbst noch spannender


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> HSV - Fulham dürfte so ziemlich das langweiligste Fußballspiel sein, dass ich in den letzten Jahren gesehen habe -__-
> Da war das G-Jugend-Spiel letzten Herbst noch spannender



Bayern - Lyon war spannender :O


----------



## Rexo (22. April 2010)

_Guten Abend Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Guten Abend Buffed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Moin rexo
nacht buffed, ich geh dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis morgen


----------



## J0b0 (22. April 2010)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab mir den linken Arm gebrochen und will iwas zocken, nur 99% sind mit einer Hand net zu schaffen :/ und wc3 wird langsam langweilig ><

habt ihr ne Idee??

mfG J0b0


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. April 2010)

pr0n ?

da reicht auch die rechte.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. April 2010)

Bio lernen... Nerven und Hormone...


----------



## J0b0 (22. April 2010)

Naja geht ja um die ganzen nächsten wochen^^

bzw Audiosurf hat ziemliches Suchtpotenzial :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. April 2010)

Ich hab ne Mücke(?) gekillt. Die ist so ins Bio Buch reingeflogen und zack Buch zugehauen^^.


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. April 2010)

bahhh
ich geh pennen -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. April 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Thoor (23. April 2010)

Moin... kennt wer die Piratescans von piarteborad.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r7GJDN4gLI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rikkui (23. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. April 2010)

Waaa..sch reload fehler


----------



## Nawato (23. April 2010)

Hoi


----------



## dragon1 (23. April 2010)

> Abend.


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2010)

Einen *wunderschönen* Guten Abend!


----------



## dragon1 (23. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Einen *wunderschönen* Guten Abend!



Ok...was ist passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. April 2010)

abend


----------



## Rikkui (23. April 2010)

Erzähl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ok...was ist passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was soll passiert sein o.O


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. April 2010)

weil du *wunderschönen* Abend schreibst


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> weil du *wunderschönen* Abend schreibst



So what? Ich hätte genauso auch Guten Abend, nabend, schöner abend etc. schreiben können. Das hätte nichts geändert


----------



## Thoor (23. April 2010)

Ich übernehme jetzt mal Razyls Rolle

"Oh mein Gott buffed.de ist sowas von tot, ich hab keinen Plan warum ich hier noch schreibe, ist halt geiles Gefühl wenn man sich vorkommt wie der letzte MOhikaner"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hf und flame on ich bin ma wech bissl auto fahren


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich übernehme jetzt mal Razyls Rolle
> 
> "Oh mein Gott buffed.de ist sowas von tot, ich hab keinen Plan warum ich hier noch schreibe, ist halt geiles Gefühl wenn man sich vorkommt wie der letzte MOhikaner"
> 
> ...



Wenn du mir beweisen kannst, wo ich jemals etwas von Mohikanern und geiles Gefühl geschrieben habe in Bezug auf dieses Thema, dann könnte deine dämliche Aussage stimmen... viel Spaß beim suchen und fahr mal schön...


----------



## Dominau (23. April 2010)

*pups*


----------



## The Paladin (23. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vY5SzP2S4yM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Und guten Abend Mitbuffies


----------



## dragon1 (23. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMFG OMGFDOPG neues Disturbed Album!!!!?


----------



## EisblockError (23. April 2010)

dieser Satz ist durchgestrichen.


----------



## dragon1 (23. April 2010)

Die unten stehende Aussage ist Falsch


Die oben angegebene Aussage ist Richtig







Also, welche der aussagen stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2010)

Wir sind hier nicht im Spieleforum/Rätselforum!


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Die unten stehende Aussage ist Falsch
> 
> 
> Die oben angegebene Aussage ist Richtig
> ...



Die obere Aussage.


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> dieser Satz ist durchgestrichen.



Orly?

Ich wünsche euch einen wunderschönen sche** schlechten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. April 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die obere Aussage.




Hm, wenn die obere aussage stimmt siehts so aus:

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Die unten stehende Aussage ist Falsch

Die oben angegebene Aussage ist Falsch.
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]___[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das geht aber nicht.[/font]


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hm, wenn die obere aussage stimmt siehts so aus:
> 
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Die unten stehende Aussage ist Falsch
> 
> ...




Dann keine


----------



## dragon1 (23. April 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann keine



Dann ist

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Die unten stehende Aussage ist Richtig


Die oben angegebene Aussage ist Falsch
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und genau das gleiche problem xD[/font]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. April 2010)

Meldet euch mal beim Spiel an...ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/151850-kreativitaetscontest/page__pid__2566490__st__0&#entry2566490


----------



## The Paladin (23. April 2010)

Auf ATV läuft Resident Evil 

!!!YAY!!!


Edit: Und ich zwinge meinen 9 jährigen Bruder Mitzuschauen


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. April 2010)

Was is ATV?


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Was is ATV?



Austria Television 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. April 2010)

8 minutes left!


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LOVE BMTH AND OLIVER SYKES!!

*Core hard*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Editus sagt: Rawr fail!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. April 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

Hallo.
Ich werde erster sein und wenn nicht, gönne ich es dem davor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (24. April 2010)

Nabnd schwärmer


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Und wie gehts euch? 

Mir gehts so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps: Die Äpfel sind niedlich 
Pps Rauchen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. April 2010)

Happy Birthday Hubble!


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Is yah nixx los hia


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

HEY


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> HEY



ho





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-TNckXgfYhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kIBdXg6L69g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab gehts...


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



hau ab mit deinem Kuschelrock xD


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2010)

Einen *wunderschönen* Guten Abend!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_b6jt6VrBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Einen *wunderschönen* Guten Abend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MOOOOOOOOOOOOOMENT!

Razyl bist du gut drauf? Das muss ich in einem Screen festhalten! Weltereignis!


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOMENT!
> 
> Razyl bist du gut drauf? Das muss ich in einem Screen festhalten! Weltereignis!



Ich bin seit gut einer Woche verdammt gut drauf o.O 
Immerhin ist der Winter endlich mal langsam weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin seit gut einer Woche verdammt gut drauf o.O
> Immerhin ist der Winter endlich mal langsam weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh mein gott...Razyl darf ich dich Umarmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oh mein gott...Razyl darf ich dich Umarmen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit Sicherheit nicht...


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit nicht...



Schade nen versuch wars wert!

Ich: John Dorian Du: Dr. Cocks


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit nicht...



Dann können wir wenigstens sichergehen, dass das der echte Razyl ist und er nicht von Aliens entführt wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schade nen versuch wars wert!
> 
> Ich: John Dorian Du: Dr. Cocks



Danke für die Erinnerung, ich muss mir noch mal die Nacht die gesamte 8. Staffel von Scrubs anschauen :X


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dann können wir wenigstens sichergehen, dass das der echte Razyl ist und er nicht von Aliens entführt wurde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit nicht...


Aber ich darf, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. April 2010)

Guten Abend *Gute Laune hab*
Hey Razyl, du hast ja auch gute Laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, bin ganz deiner meinung. Endlich besseres wetter, endlich Winter aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Aber ich darf, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, du auch nicht.



dragon1 schrieb:


> Guten Abend *Gute Laune hab*
> Hey Razyl, du hast ja auch gute Laune
> 
> 
> ...



Jop, endlich wieder etwas mehr Wärme


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dann können wir wenigstens sichergehen, dass das der echte Razyl ist und er nicht von Aliens entführt wurde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa könnte sein dass es der echte Razyl ist und er nicht von Aliens entführt wurde...noch nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Joa könnte sein dass es der echte Razyl ist und er nicht von Aliens entführt wurde...noch nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Welcher Alien wuerde freiwillig Razyl entfuehren xD 
Just kidding


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

[sup]Ich will die dunkle Jahreszeit wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps:
Unser Alko ist im Icq komisch drauf :O

[/sup] Salamisemmel &#8206;(21:31): und wichs mir dabei einen   Salamisemmel &#8206;(21:31): ich komm bestimmt sofort XD
[sup]
[/sup]


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Welcher Alien wuerde freiwillig Razyl entfuehren xD
> Just kidding



Ach... für genügend bezahlung lassen sich sicher welche finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

DISTURBED ICH WILL NEUES ALBUM!!!!111111


----------



## dragon1 (24. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> DISTURBED ICH WILL NEUES ALBUM!!!!111111



/sign! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wF-DCt4YYjg


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> [sup]
> [/sup] Salamisemmel &#8206;(21:31): und wichs mir dabei einen Salamisemmel &#8206;(21:31): ich komm bestimmt sofort XD
> [sup]
> [/sup]



Tzzz, da fehlt aber noch ein Stück. :O
Ich hab gesagt, wenns neue Disturbed Album draußen ist hör ichs 12931921832189327891328913289 mal und befrieedige mich dabei selbst. Und dann wirds sehr schnell gehen.
damit ist die Sache für mich geklärt. :O


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> DISTURBED ICH WILL NEUES ALBUM!!!!111111



GANZ SICHER WIRD DISTURBED JETZT DEINEN CAPSLOCK EINTRAG LESEN UND EXTRA NUR FÜR DICH SOFORT EIN NEUES ALBUM RAUSBRINGEN!!!!!!!
...
...
...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Our legs begin to break
We've walked this path for far too long
My lungs, they start to ache
But still we carry on
I'm choking on my words
Like I got a noose around my neck
I can't believe it's come to this
And dear, I fear
That this ship is sinking tonight

I won't give up on you
These scars won't tear us apart
So don't give up on me
It's not too late for us
And I'll save you from yourself
And I'll save you from yourself

Our legs begin to break
We've walked this path for far too long
My lungs begin to ache
But still we carry on
I'm choking on my words
Like I got a noose around my neck

I'm not coming home tonight
I'm not coming home tonight
'Cause dear I fear, dear I fear
I'm not coming home tonight
I'm not coming home tonight
'Cause dear I fear
This ship is sinking
Is there hope for us?
Can we make it out alive?
I can taste the failure on your lips
Is there hope for us?
Can we make it out alive?
I can taste the failure

Close your eyes
There's nothing we can do
But sleep in this bed that we made for ourselves
You're trapped in your past
Like it's six feet under

I won't give up on you
These scars won't tear us apart
So don't give up on me
It's not too late for us
I'll save you from yourself
I'll save you from yourself
I'll save you from yourself
I'll save you from yourself

Try to numb the pain
With alcohol and pills
But it won't repair your trust
You can't stand on two fucking feet
With a substance as a crutch

I won't give up
I won't give up on you
We'll play this symphony
I won't give up
I won't give up on you
We'll play this symphony of sympathy

I won't give up
I won't give up on you
We'll play this symphony of sympathy
I won't give up
I won't give up on you
We'll play this symphony of sympathy


----------



## dragon1 (24. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> GANZ SICHER WIRD DISTURBED JETZT DEINEN CAPSLOCK EINTRAG LESEN UND EXTRA NUR FÜR DICH SOFORT EIN NEUES ALBUM RAUSBRINGEN!!!!!!!



lieber nicht, wir wollen ja nichts unfertiges sondern ein Disturbed ALbum in voller Pracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> GANZ SICHER WIRD DISTURBED JETZT DEINEN CAPSLOCK EINTRAG LESEN UND EXTRA NUR FÜR DICH SOFORT EIN NEUES ALBUM RAUSBRINGEN!!!!!!!
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


Sie haben für Sommer eins released du Ignorant. Steht sogar in meiner Sig...


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2010)

Disturbed macht nen neues Album?


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> lieber nicht, wir wollen ja nichts unfertiges sondern ein Disturbed ALbum in voller Pracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir wollen Disturbed in Flammen stehen sehenbei dem nächsten Act 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Disturbed macht nen neues Album?



Ja. Geh auf die offizielle Seite und du wirsts sehen. :O
PS: 3000 POSTS!!!!!!!111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. April 2010)

Um mich selbst aus dem ICQ zu zitieren:


> Humpelpumpel21:35
> Disturbed sucks. :>


----------



## Edou (24. April 2010)

nananananananaaaaaaaaaa - guter und mieser tag zomfg^^


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja. Geh auf die offizielle Seite und du wirsts sehen. :O
> PS: 3000 POSTS!!!!!!!111111111111111111111111111111



Give ma Link :X


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

http://www.disturbed1.com/news

Disturbed have just announced the title of their upcoming album - "Asylum." As with Indestructible, Disturbed are self-producing Asylum, which they began writing in September 2009 and recording in February of this year. David Draiman describes it as "still identifiably Disturbed, but showing more maturation. We feel this is one of the strongest bodies of work we've ever put together. It definitely goes in familiar areas, but with new levels of precision and skill."

Lyrically, Draiman says, the themes "range from very personal and introspective to the political and provocative. What would you expect? No songs about puppy dogs or rainbows here."

"We want this record to be a shining example of how the years have made us stronger," Draiman says. "We want it to be a record that helps people get through their own trials and tribulations, as always."


----------



## The Paladin (24. April 2010)

Ich bin wieder da, mächtiger als zuvor!

Guten Abend Buffies ^^


----------



## Rexo (24. April 2010)

_Nabend

Furry´s vs Klingonen xD 




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=ljAXHWE0bDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Zur auflockerung was von Onision(geht so ab)




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=RFCZKNsP5PY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja. Geh auf die offizielle Seite und du wirsts sehen. :O
> PS: 3000 POSTS!!!!!!!111111111111111111111111111111



1. SATZZEICHEN SIND KEINE RUDELTIERE! ! ! !
2. GZ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gratz!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. April 2010)

Ich hatte gerade meinen 800 und bekomm kein Bild? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerade meinen 800 und bekomm kein Bild?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei 1000 *Humpel streichel*


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.disturbed1.com/news
> 
> Disturbed have just announced the title of their upcoming album - "Asylum." As with Indestructible, Disturbed are self-producing Asylum, which they began writing in September 2009 and recording in February of this year. David Draiman describes it as "still identifiably Disturbed, but showing more maturation. We feel this is one of the strongest bodies of work we've ever put together. It definitely goes in familiar areas, but with new levels of precision and skill."
> 
> ...



N1ce, sehr n1ce sogar


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gratz!



Schnief.
Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Um mich selbst aus dem ICQ zu zitieren:



geh doch scheissen Junge )= 



Razyl, du magst Disturbed?
Euer Ruf bei Dragon1 hat sich um 100 erhoeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (24. April 2010)

HEy Rexo, schon mal was von Jay Naylor gehört ^^

Edit. Ich kenne Disturbed nicht und habe auch keine Lust mir neumodische Musik anzuhören, ich bleibe bei den 90ern


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Niemand beachtet das Bullet for my Valentine auch ein neues rausbringt vorallem mit besserem Cover.


> Anfang 2010 soll das neue Album von Bullet For My Valentine aus Wales veröffentlicht werden. Die Band arbeitet mit dem Produzenten Don Gilmore in Malibu, die Arbeiten sollen bereits recht weit vorangeschritten sein. Zwischendurch hat sich Bullet For My Valentine einen Auftritt in Wacken gegönnt, wo sie auch ein neues Lied gespielt und in Interviews erklärt hat, sich mehr in eine klassische Rockrichtung entwickeln zu wollen. Oder entwickelt zu haben? Jedenfalls hat der Song, den die Band gespielt hat, noch keinen Namen; der Februar 2010 wird als Veröffentlichungsmonat angepeilt, die Fans von Bullet For My Valentine können sich schon mal auf Konzerte freuen - Termine sind allerdings noch nicht bekannt. Derzeit spielt die Band einige Konzerte in den USA.



Ps Neu rausgebracht jtz hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Razyl, du magst Disturbed?
> Euer Ruf bei Dragon1 hat sich um 100 erhoeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie machen gute Musik. Aber ich hör sowieso alles, solange mir das Lied gefällt...


----------



## dragon1 (24. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Niemand beachtet das Bullet for my Valentine auch ein neues rausbringt vorallem mit besserem Cover.



Wer braucht schon Bullet for my Valentine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> HEy Rexo, schon mal was von Jay Naylor gehört ^^
> 
> Edit. Ich kenne Disturbed nicht und habe auch keine Lust mir neumodische Musik anzuhören, ich bleibe bei den 90ern



_Jeder der irgentwas mit Furrys zu tuen hat kennt Jay Naylor wiso??_


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon Bullet for my Valentine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich zum leben! Ohne Bullet sterbe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps:: Ich frage mich immernoch ob Rexo eine Furryfetisch hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (24. April 2010)

Jay Naylors Zeichenstil ist ziemlich gut, oder ist das Computergemacht? (Ich frage dich als einzigen Furry kenner den ich kenne)^^

Edit: Ich frage mich ob es schlecht ist Furrys zu mögen, meine Katholische Seite sagt mir dass es pöse ist.
Meine Freidenker seite sagt mir ich soll tun was ich will.

Kann jemand mein gewissen erleichtern?


----------



## Rexo (24. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> Jay Naylors Zeichenstil ist ziemlich gut, oder ist das Computergemacht? (Ich frage dich als einzigen Furry kenner den ich kenne)^^


_
Stimmt de ris ziemlich gut ber ich find den von Blotch,Shiuk und Cerberus/Tirrel am besten 

Cerberus/Tirrel 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=_343aXjTKKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Shiuk &Blotch

@ThePaladine

Hast du ICQ??
_


----------



## The Paladin (24. April 2010)

Nope, kein ICQ, kein Facebook, kein sonstwas. Ich bin Clean ^^

Und zeichnen tu ich selber nicht. Ich schaue mir die Zeichnungen und videos lieber an und beurteile sie ^^


----------



## Rexo (24. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> Nope, kein ICQ, kein Facebook, kein sonstwas. Ich bin Clean ^^
> 
> Und zeichnen tu ich selber nicht. Ich schaue mir die Zeichnungen und videos lieber an und beurteile sie ^^


_
Hier was von einem der find ich besten Zeichner

Sefeiren <3
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (24. April 2010)

Sehr schön gezeichnet, viele würden sagen es wäre Pokemon. Stimmt aber einfach nicht mit den Zeichenstil überein. Die Augen sind auch sehr schön gezeichnet. Schade dass ich die Kunst des Zeichnens nicht beherrrsche. Ich beherrsche nur die Kunst des Säuberns alter Kriegswaffen meine Opa.

Edit: Die Flügel sind beim dritten nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. April 2010)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oho, das Schweinchen lebt noch


----------



## Rexo (24. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> *Edit: Die Flügel sind beim dritten nicht mehr vorhanden.*


_
Das soll ja auch so sein :/ 

Die Meisten seiner/Ihrer zeichnungenverlieren die flugel
_


----------



## The Paladin (24. April 2010)

Hab einen neuen Avatar der meinen Namen gerecht werden soll ^^


----------



## Rexo (24. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hab einen neuen Avatar der meinen Namen gerecht werden soll ^^



**clap**

epic WIN



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**Dahin schmelz**



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2010)

Schon witzig, dass heutzutage Kritik sofort als "mimimi" abgestempelt wird ...


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

wieder da ->


----------



## Edou (24. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> wieder da ->



Wb :>


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

so hab jtz ne neue siggi...wie findet ihr sie?


----------



## Rexo (24. April 2010)

_Hier is was fur Blade bei 0:36





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=-CimpBqZoiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Den geh ich mir ins Kino angucken ^^_


----------



## Edou (24. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> so hab jtz ne neue siggi...wie findet ihr sie?



nett :>


----------



## Arosk (24. April 2010)

Stratciatella Joghurt :>





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qd4q0Xx-u1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (24. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> so hab jtz ne neue siggi...wie findet ihr sie?


_
Ganz gut nur wurde ich sie mittig machen schaut besser aus _


----------



## Arosk (24. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Ganz gut nur wurde ich sie mittig machen schaut besser aus _



ICH SAGTE JOGHURT!


----------



## Lillyan (24. April 2010)

Papa Papa, wie macht das Schaf? Määäääh!
Und der Frosch? Quaaaaak
Und die Eule? PEWPEW

Nabend


----------



## Rexo (24. April 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Papa Papa, wie macht das Schaf? Määäääh!
> Und der Frosch? Quaaaaak
> Und die Eule? PEWPEW
> 
> Nabend



_Lillyan!!!

***schleim**

Kennt sich hier eine rmit cosplay aus ??_


----------



## Arosk (24. April 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Papa Papa, wie macht das Schaf? Määäääh!
> Und der Frosch? Quaaaaak
> Und die Eule? PEWPEW
> 
> Nabend







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=trxgGFVk0SM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (24. April 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Papa Papa, wie macht das Schaf? Määäääh!
> Und der Frosch? Quaaaaak
> Und die Eule? PEWPEW
> 
> Nabend



SpaceChick0n


----------



## Arosk (24. April 2010)

Ich hab morgen 2 ESL Ladder Matches und keinen PC auf dem ich BC2 spielen kann. Was tun?


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Papa Papa, wie macht das Schaf? Määäääh!
> Und der Frosch? Quaaaaak
> Und die Eule? PEWPEW
> 
> Nabend



Ui, Miss Lillyan lebt ja auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Huhu Lilly


----------



## Edou (24. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich hab morgen 2 ESL Ladder Matches und keinen PC auf dem ich BC2 spielen kann. Was tun?



Töten.


----------



## Rexo (24. April 2010)

Was von denen 2 Boomkin Vid is besser





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=brUWKL1H84o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8zuH8srcwE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (24. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Töten.



Rexo?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=trxgGFVk0SM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das hier, ganz klar.


----------



## Rexo (24. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Rexo?



mich kanne man nich toten **Muahahah**


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lillyan!!!_



Was ist ein Lilyan? kann man das essen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




p.s. : nicht schlagen Lily, *aaaahhhhh*


----------



## Ykon (24. April 2010)

Hab mal ne Frage: Ja oder nein?


----------



## Arosk (24. April 2010)

Ganz klar. 

42.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

So *schnauf*

So besser? Ich geh jtz eine rauchen.


----------



## The Paladin (24. April 2010)

Ich hatte nen Disconnect.

Die Zeichnung nach Left Fur Dead (^^) ist auch von Sefeiren, erkennt man am Stil (Und der Unterschrift die ich zuerst übersehen habe ^^)

Ich mag Druiden in WoW, die kann man im PvP so schon ownen, außer in Baumform ..................Da Leben die Lange


----------



## Rexo (24. April 2010)

Das hier is geil

weis einer welcher film das is




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a26EueFUv2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (24. April 2010)

Das hier ist ein echter Paladin:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G7ws_XcQSf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

blub wd


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> blub wd



Klopf, Klopf...


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

wer ist da?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> wer ist da?



Autobahnunfall mit 200 verkohlten Leichen...


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso nicht mal was schönes?

Blumen...der Mond...Emos...du?


----------



## The Paladin (24. April 2010)

Wie wäre es mit lustigen Vids? Ich fange an:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rvYZRskNV3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok was schönes...ähhm...
2 kleine süße Hasenbabys die mit Katzenbabys spielen!


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit lustigen Vids? Ich fange an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es mit schönen Vids? Dieses Lied ist wunderschön...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hUD7m3MZOt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok was schönes...ähhm...
> 2 kleine süße Hasenbabys die mit Katzenbabys spielen!



Mhhh.....neee zuwenig Dunkelheit dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mhhh.....neee zuwenig Dunkelheit dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mhh...
Dunkle Schokolade...ist gut fürs Herz?


----------



## Rexo (24. April 2010)

_Der beste Song von Weird _





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tb-Mce9VpmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ykon (24. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage: Ja oder nein?



? :<


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mhh...
> Dunkle Schokolade...ist gut fürs Herz?



Mjam...*maunz*

*zufrieden*

*Alko anschnurr*


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> ? :<



Nein
<-- Pessimist


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mjam...*maunz*
> 
> *zufrieden*
> 
> *Alko anschnurr*



Ok, machen wir weiter...
Wir warfen dabei stehen geblieben:
Wer ist da?
Dunkle Schokolade...
Jetzt dein Einsatz!


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, machen wir weiter...
> Wir warfen dabei stehen geblieben:
> Wer ist da?
> Dunkle Schokolade...
> Jetzt dein Einsatz!



*Klopf klopf*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

...
Du musst fragen:
Dunkle Schokolade wer?


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

asou...dunkle Schokolade, wer?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

Dunkle Schokolade in deinem Geischt! *Dunkle Schokolade ins Gesicht schmier*
HAHA!


----------



## The Paladin (24. April 2010)

Weirds beste Videos sind in meinen Augen die hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HyfcOriVKBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und das hier mit Nachbearbeitung:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=anS4FIA1F3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dunkle Schokolade in deinem Geischt! *Dunkle Schokolade ins Gesicht schmier*
> HAHA!



*schnief*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2010)

Nachtschwärmer 6800! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CLcdlBgKEWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

pok*EMO*n



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


----------



## The Paladin (24. April 2010)

Ist es falsch dass hier zu mögen (Ich habe es mal 23 minuten angeschaut, ich bin süchtig danach)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uzcaqk7au_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> pok*EMO*n
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:/ der konnte meine Stimmung etwas heben...


----------



## Rexo (24. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> Weirds beste Videos sind in meinen Augen die hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope seine Polkas sind die besten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JCAt9WcCFbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xY-oili63QQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (24. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ist es falsch dass hier zu mögen (Ich habe es mal 23 minuten angeschaut, ich bin süchtig danach)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
Is es nich is es ne entlos schleife ?? das dauert normal nur parr sek _


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

blah /b/ is langweilig soll mal was interessantes kommen.....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YdAIt4MgnHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wers noch nicht kennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



diese Werbung ist zu geil..und, wie ein Wunder, ich lächle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QO2OocOVcJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wenn ich so ein Ding hätte... ich würde nie wieder schlafn >.<...


----------



## Arosk (24. April 2010)

6800


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Voll gruselig ey O_o


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. April 2010)

möp!
Ich geh pennen, nacht zusammen.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> möp!
> Ich geh pennen, nacht zusammen.



Nachti! *wink* Ich vllt. au glei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

Ich werde wohl auch pennen gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nacht ihr Schatzis :* <3


Muss mich angesteckt haben!


----------



## Golfyarmani (25. April 2010)

ich mach auch einen Schuh n8 @all


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. April 2010)

Wieder da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (25. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ist es falsch dass hier zu mögen (Ich habe es mal 23 minuten angeschaut, ich bin süchtig danach)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wieso hast du dein Profilbild geändert? Ich fand den Mann mit dem Pappschild ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der erinnerte mich an Jesus ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. April 2010)

Hatte erst ein 2,5 Orginal und bekomm es trotzdem nicht zustanden die Nieten in einer geraden Reihe in die Jacke zu stecken. :<


----------



## Skatero (25. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hatte erst ein 2,5 Orginal und bekomm es trotzdem nicht zustanden die Nieten in einer geraden Reihe in die Jacke zu stecken. :<



Weil du eine Niete bist. Hah der war gut oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. April 2010)

Eher nicht so gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Eher nicht so gut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil es die Wahrheit ist? :X


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. April 2010)

So, 38 neue Nieten in der Jacke, Finger tun weh, ich geh pennen. :>


----------



## Rexo (25. April 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wieso hast du dein Profilbild geändert? Ich fand den Mann mit dem Pappschild ganz lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Das Wahr jesus aus dem Film Dogma ^^_


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2010)

Einen *wunderschönen*, wunderschönen Guten Abend!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_b6jt6VrBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lEm8Dtw6EGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. April 2010)

Heute um Zehn is HDH invitational Life Stream !!!!

ein must see


----------



## Lekraan (25. April 2010)

taaaag


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. April 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Heute um Zehn is HDH invitational Life Stream !!!!
> 
> ein must see



was fürn ding? ^^


----------



## Dominau (25. April 2010)

@Razyl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoyZpt4HFMY

mein favorit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Do it yourself, Ne das will ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. April 2010)

Abend.
Huhu Leki.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGiG0azJsrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (25. April 2010)

bin pennen


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2010)

Wie genau klassifiziert man es, wenn man als jemand der schnell in Angst gerät (besonders im Dunklen) sich auch noch irgendwelche Horrofilme und Geisterdokumentationen ansieht...


----------



## Edou (26. April 2010)

Nabnd....oder doch morgen?^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. April 2010)

Abend...was machste? :O


----------



## Scharamo (26. April 2010)

hey folks auch noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (26. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Abend...was machste? :O


selbe wie du schätz ich im ICQ sein und WWE ER gucken :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> selbe wie du schätz ich im ICQ sein und WWE ER gucken :>



möglich


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2010)

N'abnd!


----------



## Edou (26. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> möglich



Jop - nabnd soramac


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. April 2010)

ICQ down.
XD.
Plastikeimer knockt sie aus omfg.^^


----------



## Edou (26. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> ICQ down.
> XD.
> Plastikeimer knockt sie aus omfg.^^



^^


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2010)

Was macht man, wenn man ein Geschenk fuer morgen fertig haben muss und es noch nicht ist :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. April 2010)

Bin weg bb.


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2010)

bb


----------



## seanbuddha (26. April 2010)

Emonation.de sagt das ich nur 54,5 % Emo bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte heute aufnahmegespräch wegen Schule. Ich bin in der Eingangshalle, schau zur Treppe rauf. Was seh ich? Lange Schwarze Haare, Schwarzes Top, Schwarze Hose, Nietengürtel und Vans.
Ich dacht mir nur so:"Hey! Das können doch noch 2 weitere schöne Schuljahre werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin in der Eingangshalle, schau zur Treppe rauf. Was seh ich? Lange Schwarze Haare, Schwarzes Top, Schwarze Hose, Nietengürtel und Vans.



Für einen Moment dachte ich, du hast wieder Humpel in deinen Traum gesehen...

Egal: Einen wunderschönen, wunderbaren guten Abend euch ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2010)

Weißt du... du bist gut drauf genauso unausstehlich wie mit Sand in der Vagina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Für einen Moment dachte ich, du hast wieder Humpel in deinen Traum gesehen...
> 
> Egal: Einen wunderschönen, wunderbaren guten Abend euch ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hi Razyl! Scheint so wir wären die einzigen hier...

Naja bin jtz wieder weg. Muss mich noch Mental darauf vorbereiten das ich als 10er Schüler in die 8te Klasse zu den Pimpfen komme. Baba!


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Weißt du... du bist gut drauf genauso unausstehlich wie mit Sand in der Vagina
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und? Mir doch scheiß egal



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hi Razyl! Scheint so wir wären die einzigen hier...
> 
> Naja bin jtz wieder weg. Muss mich noch Mental darauf vorbereiten das ich als 10er Schüler in die 8te Klasse zu den Pimpfen komme. Baba!



1. Nein, Selor ist da
2. HaHA!


----------



## dragon1 (26. April 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]wunderschönen guten[/font] abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]wunderschönen guten[/font] abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nachmacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guten Abend Dragon1


----------



## EisblockError (26. April 2010)

oha, es ist stokfinstere nacht


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> oha, es ist stokfinstere nacht



Hier auch 
Auch wenn der Tag heute sowieso mies war... nur Regen ><


----------



## Tabuno (26. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hier auch
> Auch wenn der Tag heute sowieso mies war... nur Regen ><


Regen ist sehr schön... außer an sehr kalten Tagen.


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Regen ist sehr schön... außer an sehr kalten Tagen.



Nein, ich brauch nun Sonne >< war lange genug Winter


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2010)

Egal wann ich on bin, kann man hier im Nachtschwaermer posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Egal wann ich on bin, kann man hier im Nachtschwaermer posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein nur nach MEZ... egal wo du Hurz steckst...


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein nur nach MEZ... egal wo du Hurz steckst...



Ja, das mir klar. Aber durch die Zeitumstellung, komme Ich nur zu die Uhrzeit ins Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nachmacher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich stimm dir nur zu, ich hatte heute auch nen tollen tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja, das mir klar. Aber durch die Zeitumstellung, komme Ich nur zu die Uhrzeit ins Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sch**** USA *g*


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. April 2010)

ahoi ihr leichtmatrosen!


----------



## dragon1 (26. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Regen ist sehr schön... außer an sehr kalten Tagen.



Das tollste is wenn man Zeltet und der Regen aufs Zelt prasselt aber man selber es kuschlig warm hat <3


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2010)

Hast du so früh morgens nichts zu tun Sora?


----------



## Kronas (26. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein nur nach MEZ... egal wo du Hurz steckst...



lobe mich! ich habe soeben die metroid prime trilogy für wii bei amazon bestellt!


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> lobe mich! ich habe soeben die metroid prime trilogy für wii bei amazon bestellt!



Verkackter Dreckssack! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> lobe mich! ich habe soeben die metroid prime trilogy für wii bei amazon bestellt!



GZ, damit bist du in Besitz einer wohl bald Rarität... Nintendo produziert die nämlich nicht mehr :>


----------



## Tabuno (26. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Das tollste is wenn man Zeltet und der Regen aufs Zelt prasselt aber man selber es kuschlig warm hat <3


Absolut!^^ Aber ans Fenster ist es auch schon ok. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> GZ, damit bist du in Besitz einer wohl bald Rarität... Nintendo produziert die nämlich nicht mehr :>



Und die Preise schwummern jetzt schon in Sauerstofflosen Sphären...


----------



## Kronas (26. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> GZ, damit bist du in Besitz einer wohl bald Rarität... Nintendo produziert die nämlich nicht mehr :>



mir solls egal sein, die bei der post werden meine wohl nicht klauen


----------



## dragon1 (26. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Absolut!^^ Aber ans Fenster ist es auch schon ok.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja nicht zu waelerisch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Und die Preise schwummern jetzt schon in Sauerstofflosen Sphären...


Och 40 euro geht doch



Kronas schrieb:


> mir solls egal sein, die bei der post werden meine wohl nicht klauen



Sei dir da mal nicht so sicher!


----------



## Kronas (26. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Und die Preise schwummern jetzt schon in Sauerstofflosen Sphären...


ach, die knapp 40 euro sinds mir wert, sind doch im prinzip 3 spiele


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Hast du so früh morgens nichts zu tun Sora?



Kann man so vielleicht nicht nennen, aber ändert sich bald.

Weil dann bin Ich ein wahrer Nachtschwaermer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2010)

Moment... d.h. du hast bald garnichts zu tun und hängst nur noch hier ab? A Glorious Future awaits you...


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2010)

Nein, anders rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. April 2010)

Bin schlafen liebe Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Bin schlafen liebe Nachtschwärmer.



Nacht Tabuno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (26. April 2010)

Sora gammelt ja in Amerika rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Sora gammelt ja in Amerika rum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erz1, der Kaese ist noch nicht gerissen. Bei solchen Ungerechtigkeiten da reagiere Ich schonmal elektrisch. Besonders bei neuen Leuten, wenn man da nicht sofort..


----------



## Erz1 (26. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Erz1, der Kaese ist noch nicht gerissen. Bei solchen Ungerechtigkeiten da reagiere Ich schonmal elektrisch. Besonders bei neuen Leuten, wenn man da nicht sofort..



Hmm. Weiß zwar jetzt nicht, was du meinst, aber hmkay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute Nacht aufjedenfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. April 2010)

Böser Soramac   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Hmm. Weiß zwar jetzt nicht, was du meinst, aber hmkay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Glaubst du der Herr ZAM kann übers Wasser latschen, glaubst du das?

Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Noxiel schrieb:


> Böser Soramac
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hat so gut gepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Böser Soramac
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Huhu Onkel Nox


----------



## Noxiel (26. April 2010)

Salve ihr. 
Soll ich Euch meine traurige Mär erzählen?


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Salve ihr.
> Soll ich Euch meine traurige Mär erzählen?



Ja, ist ja sowieso schon hier wie auf ein Friedhof. Wer erstmal hier ist, den kriegste nicht mehr weg.


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Salve ihr.
> Soll ich Euch meine traurige Mär erzählen?



Erzähle er!


----------



## Noxiel (26. April 2010)

Na dann. Irgendein Drecksack hat mir über's Wochenende die zwei Reifen auf der rechten Seite vom Auto kaputt gestochen. Das habe ich heute morgen gemerkt und bin seit knapp 10 Stunden "glücklicher" Besitzer eines neuen Vierer-Sets Sommerreifen für 400 Tacken.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich dem Kerl nur mal reden könnte, hach, wie würd's mir gut gehn danach.


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na dann. Irgendein Drecksack hat mir über's Wochenende die zwei Reifen auf der rechten Seite vom Auto kaputt gestochen. Das habe ich heute morgen gemerkt und bin seit knapp 10 Stunden "glücklicher" Besitzer eines neuen Vierer-Sets Sommerreifen für 400 Tacken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh, das ist natürlich ähem Müll.
Und du willst nur mit ihm reden?


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2010)

Das natuerlich beschissen ;/

Aber glaub mit reden hat Noxiel was anderes gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. April 2010)

Natürlich will ich nur reden. Ich bin schließlich Mod, wie soll ich das denn bitte mit meinem objektiven Moderationsstil vereinbaren wenn ich hier offenbare, dass ich den Typen grün und blau prügel ......ups


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (26. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Natürlich will ich nur reden. Ich bin schließlich Mod, wie soll ich das denn bitte mit meinem objektiven Moderationsstil vereinbaren wenn ich hier offenbare, dass ich den Typen grün und blau prügel ......ups



Ich hab immer zu dir aufgesehen.... doch jetzt ... :'(


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Natürlich will ich nur reden. Ich bin schließlich Mod, wie soll ich das denn bitte mit meinem objektiven Moderationsstil vereinbaren wenn ich hier offenbare, dass ich den Typen grün und blau prügel ......ups



Das "Bannen" ist doch im Grunde nicht anders, nur halt virtuell. ^^


----------



## Noxiel (26. April 2010)

Ich bin auch nur ein Mensch. Könntest du zusehen wie man deinem Filius Arm und Bein bricht? Wohl kaum.....

Aber soweit wird es ja auch nicht kommen. Ich werde ihn nie kriegen und die Sommerreifen hätten eh nur noch diese Saison gehalten. *ausreden such, Baldrian nehm*


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nur ein Mensch. Könntest du zusehen wie man deinem Filius Arm und Bein bricht? Wohl kaum.....
> 
> Aber soweit wird es ja auch nicht kommen. Ich werde ihn nie kriegen und die Sommerreifen hätten eh nur noch diese Saison gehalten. *ausreden such, Baldrian nehm*



Irgendwann... irgendwann wirst du ihn finden nach einer langen und abenteuerreichen Reise voller Gefahren ...


----------



## Noxiel (26. April 2010)

Hm dann brauche ich noch einen Bambushut, eine Flöte und einen langen Umhang.


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hm dann brauche ich noch einen Bambushut, eine Flöte und einen langen Umhang.



Viel Spaß beim Shoppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. April 2010)

Ich werde mal drüber nachdenken. So ein Leben mit lauter Entbehrungen ist nix für mich. Ich werde ja schon nervös wenn ich drei Tage ohne Internet auskommen muß. Puh, aber heute ist ja mal wirklich garnix im Nachtschwärmer los. Das kenn ich aber anders.


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2010)

Sag ja, ist wie ein Friedhof hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich immer sag: Wer sucht, der findet.


----------



## Noxiel (26. April 2010)

Suuuuper, ganze vier Mitglieder (alles Männer Ha Ha) und ein Gast.


----------



## Manowar (26. April 2010)

Woher willst du wissen, das ich ein Mann bin? 
Es ist hier gerade 11Uhr Mittags..darf ich überhaupt mitmachen? *g*


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2010)

Hmm, dann müssen wir uns selber mal ins heiße Wasser stellen.

Bei mir ist gerade 5:13 Nachmittags.


Wir dürfen gar nicht posten. Also 2 Mitglieder weniger. Noxiel viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (26. April 2010)

Wo steckst du denn gerade? Von der Zeit her würde ich sagen..Florida? :>


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wo steckst du denn gerade? Von der Zeit her würde ich sagen..Florida? :>



Jep, richtig. 

Bei dir würde ich jetzt ohne nachzuschauen.. ich rate mal. USA irgendwo? ;P

Mountain-Zeitzone oder wie sich die nennt.


----------



## Manowar (26. April 2010)

Noch weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. April 2010)

Ich bin jetzt erstmal Heia machen. Ciao


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2010)

Ah, dann quasi an der anderen Küste. Wo genau? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (26. April 2010)

Gute Nacht Nox :>

Hmm....noch weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. April 2010)

Hmm.. jetzt musste es verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nacht Noxiel *nun Spamen los geh*


----------



## Manowar (26. April 2010)

Ne bessere Vorlage gibts doch da eigentlich garnicht mehr? *g*

Direkt in Honolulu :>
Hab mir aber gestern im Riff die Füße nen bissl aufgeschlitzt, deswegen hock ich wohl für Heute und Morgen in der Bude.


----------



## Rexo (26. April 2010)

_Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinen Traum Desktop entlich bekommen ^^_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (26. April 2010)

Ich wusste garnicht, das Wölfe so einen definierten Körper haben


----------



## Rexo (26. April 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich wusste garnicht, das Wölfe so einen definierten Körper haben



_Is dir der Begrif Anthro bekannt_


----------



## Manowar (26. April 2010)

Mit der Anthropologie wirds wohl nicht so viel zu tun haben, also irgendein Mangazeugs..also nöö *g*


----------



## Rexo (26. April 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Mit der Anthropologie wirds wohl nicht so viel zu tun haben, also irgendein Mangazeugs..also nöö *g*





> *Anthropomorph*
> 
> *Aus WikiFur*
> Wechseln zu: Navigation, Suche Der Begriff *Anthropomorphismus* (altgriech. &#7940;&#957;&#977;&#961;&#969;&#960;&#959;&#962; /anthropos/ „Mensch“ und &#956;&#959;&#961;&#966;&#942; /morph&#275;/ „Form, Gestalt“) bezeichnet das Zusprechen menschlicher Eigenschaften auf Tiere, Götter, Naturgewalten und Ähnliches. *Anthropomorph* heißt also "menschenähnlich" oder "vermenschlicht".
> ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. April 2010)

Hallou!


----------



## Manowar (27. April 2010)

Noch irgendwas wach hier? :>


----------



## Soramac (27. April 2010)

Ja, ich ;p

Aber schon kurz vorm einschlafen.


----------



## Manowar (27. April 2010)

Du zählst nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. April 2010)

Manno :<


----------



## Manoroth (27. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Manno :<



sie haben gerufen?


----------



## Manowar (27. April 2010)

Ich bin Mano!


----------



## Manoroth (27. April 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich bin Mano!



Wir sind Mano!^^


----------



## Petersburg (27. April 2010)

Moin! 

&#8364;: förster!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2010)

Ich komm mir mit meinen fast 2000 Posts hier so klein vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EY DER FÖRSTER IST MEIN COPYRIGHT!


----------



## Breakyou (27. April 2010)

Dobar Dan!


----------



## Edou (27. April 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Wir sind Mano!^^



omfg


Petersburg schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> €: förster!
> 
> bild






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich komm mir mit meinen fast 2000 Posts hier so klein vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nabnd somit!


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2010)

Einen wunderbaren Guten Abend wünsche ich euch :>


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So genial ey....ich hab grad vor Lachen nicht mehr atmen können.


----------



## Breakyou (27. April 2010)

Rattet mal was für ein Thema war heute in Ehtik hatten..? 
..die Alkopopsteuer *schenkelklopfer* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Rattet mal was für ein Thema war heute in Ehtik hatten..?
> ..die Alkopopsteuer *schenkelklopfer*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alter ey Leute wenn ihr mich noch mehr zum Lachen bringt sterbe ich und das will ich nicht also hört auf mit den geilen Sachen :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Rattet mal was für ein Thema war heute in Ehtik hatten..?
> ..die Alkopopsteuer *schenkelklopfer*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was. :O
DU BIST IN ETHIK?! DU BIST WEDER KATHOLISCH NOCH EVANGELISCH OMFG!


----------



## Breakyou (27. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was. :O
> DU BIST IN ETHIK?! DU BIST WEDER KATHOLISCH NOCH EVANGELISCH OMFG!



ich bin ein gottverdammter Heide!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spaß bei Seite..ich bin griechisch orthodox und das heißt keine Religion für Breakyou 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit// ich hab zum ersten mal seit langem wieder verdammt gute Stimmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am 1.Mai gehts wieder zu meinem Lieblingssee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2010)

Ich bin Philosoph...ich denke anstatt zu Handeln! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Edit// ich hab zum ersten mal seit langem wieder verdammt gute Stimmung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab erst gelesen Tee anstatt See ><


----------



## Breakyou (27. April 2010)

2andahalfmen oder Nachtschwärmer..
hat zufällig einer von euch gestern Supernatural gesehen?
Konnts nicht ganz zuende sehen und würd gern wissen wie es ausgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2010)

OOOOOOLIC!
FINALE WIR KOMMEN!


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2010)

Ich mache am 1.Mai...*an der Magischen Miesmuschel zieh*
GARNICHTS!


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. April 2010)

Bin weg :>


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Bin weg :>


Du bist doch gar nicht da gewesen ><


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Bin weg :>



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Bin mal Weg. Hab euch lieb und den ganzen Scheiss.


----------



## Breakyou (27. April 2010)

War schreiben den 27.April 21:26..
Der Nachtschwärmer ist tot..

Wie findet ihr eigendlich das neue Steamdesign?
Ich finds "gewöhnungsbedürftig"


----------



## dragon1 (27. April 2010)

Abend. 
Wo wir bei Nachtschwaermer tot sind:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ-2J0b1uS0




Ich hab kurz auf 4ch*n reingeschaut heute, obs selbsthass oder einfach nur dummheit ist weiss ich nicht.  
http://t2.gstatic.co...ayalive_eye.jpg


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr eigendlich das neue Steamdesign?
> Ich finds "gewöhnungsbedürftig"


Ich finds top. Besser als das miese Design vorher. 



dragon1 schrieb:


> Abend.


Hallo Dragon1


----------



## riesentrolli (27. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sag nich das böse wort hier im forum^^


----------



## dragon1 (27. April 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sag nich das böse wort hier im forum^^



habs zensiert xD


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sag nich das böse wort hier im forum^^



Trolli lebt (mal wieder) :>


----------



## Rexo (27. April 2010)

_Kick ass <3

**dance dance**_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qm9d5wAXW5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kick ass <3
> 
> **dance dance**_
> 
> ...


OH MEIN GOTT ER HÄLT SIE SCHRÄG!


----------



## Petersburg (27. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hab kurz auf 4ch*n reingeschaut heute, obs selbsthass oder einfach nur dummheit ist weiss ich nicht.



wie wärs mit... langeweile? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




&#8364;: Ich glaub ich mag Disturbed ist das gut oder schlecht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. April 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> OH MEIN GOTT ER HÄLT SIE SCHRÄG!



_em...hö??_


----------



## riesentrolli (27. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _em...hö??_


assoziationssprung :-D


----------



## dragon1 (27. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> wie wärs mit... langeweile?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein. *boese Seite* ist boese )= *heul* ich will mich nicht wieder daran erinnern 



> €: Ich glaub ich mag Disturbed ist das gut oder schlecht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gut.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. April 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> €: Ich glaub ich mag Disturbed ist das gut oder schlecht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist... perfekt.
Jetzt bist du mind. 77777666655554444 mal so cool!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. April 2010)

nabend

grüße mal alle^^


----------



## dragon1 (27. April 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=106132158217 omg wie geil da bin ich dabei wenns irgendwie geht xD Mega Wasserbombenschlacht am Stephansplatz


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> http://www.facebook....id=106132158217 omg wie geil da bin ich dabei wenns irgendwie geht xD Mega Wasserbombenschlacht am Stephansplatz


http://www.facebook....isturbed?ref=ts
TRITT SOFORT BEI!

Link geht iwie net...


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2010)

OMG
Facebook ><


----------



## Petersburg (27. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Nein. *boese Seite* ist boese )= *heul* ich will mich nicht wieder daran erinnern



4c*** hat auch gute seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. April 2010)

Razyl pls not...


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2010)

TSCHÜSS LYON!
2. Tor von Olic ist das Aus für euch! FINALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> TSCHÜSS LYON!
> 2. Tor von Olic ist das Aus für euch! FINALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



...


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2010)

War für ne geniale Saison bis jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meistertitel fast sicher, DFB Pokal Finale und CL Finale

Einfach nur top <3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> War für ne geniale Saison bis jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Razyl pls not... 

Verschone mich bitte...


----------



## EisblockError (27. April 2010)

Schnapszahl!


----------



## EisblockError (27. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> War für ne geniale Saison bis jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Nur hast du eine kleinigkeit übersehen =)

Werder wird Schalke putzen damit ihr Meister werdet aber sie werden auch im DFB Pokal schlagen ;D


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Nur hast du eine kleinigkeit übersehen =)
> 
> Werder wird Schalke putzen damit ihr Meister werdet aber sie werden auch im DFB Pokal schlagen ;D



Joa, weil Bremen ja auch sehr stark ist :X


----------



## Rexo (27. April 2010)

_FACEBOOK!!
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_gP4IIv2GDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. April 2010)

NEIN RAZYL!


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2010)

0:3 AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA
Drittes Tor von OLIC AHAHHAHAHAHAHA
Das wars Lyon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 0:3 AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA
> Drittes Tor von OLIC AHAHHAHAHAHAHA
> Das wars Lyon
> 
> ...



Ruhe...bitte


----------



## dragon1 (27. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.facebook....isturbed?ref=ts
> TRITT SOFORT BEI!
> 
> Link geht iwie net...



bin schon seit der erstellung des Facebook accs drinnen xD


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ruhe...bitte



Nö, nicht bei einen so klar dominierten Spiel des FCB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. April 2010)

piep zu diversen fussball heute -.-
ja ich bin anti bayern egal ob deutsch oder net


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. April 2010)

Vierundvierzig Beine rasen
durch die Gegend ohne Ziel,
und weil sie so rasen müssen,
nennt man es ein Rasenspiel.
Rechts und links stehn zwei Gestelle,
je ein Spieler steht davor.
Hält den Ball er, ist ein Held er,
hält er nicht, schreit man:"Du Tooooor"
Fußball spielt man meistens immer,
mit der unteren Figur.
Mit dem Kopf,obwohls erlaubt ist,
spielt man ihn ganz selten nur

(Heinz Erhardt)


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2010)

22. Mai - Finale der Champions League mit dem FC Bayern München 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hach wie toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. April 2010)

Wir stehen am Scheideweg....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 22. Mai - Finale der Champions League mit dem FC Bayern München
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. April 2010)

Thx für diesen beitrag possitiv natürlich ohrensammler ^^.
Auf weitere 5000 beiträge von dir, mach weiter so.


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nö.



Doch, der FCB steht im Finale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hochverdient


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hochverdient



Das halte ich für Gewäsch.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. April 2010)

da gebe ich ihn recht


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das halte ich für Gewäsch.



Beide Spiele gegen Lyon hat Bayern dominiert und eine sehr gute Mannschaftsleistung abgeliefert. Das kann man nicht bestreiten :>


----------



## Rexo (27. April 2010)

_Wer kennt alles Simon pegg ??_


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. April 2010)

aber geld regiert ja angeblich die welt das ist hier kein fussball tread sondern ein mal so mal so tread bittet ma zam oder die offis ob die einen aufmachen da gehören die hin also ruhe bitte und damit aufhören für heute 
danke .




ps: nacht ihr alle


----------



## Rexo (27. April 2010)

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=rxUm-2x-2dM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=OaqxIXs_mn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=9GmmAUbfhMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=bqBaoslROgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Simon Pegg is so Genial ^^_


----------



## boonfish (27. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das halte ich für Gewäsch.



LoL?! 

und kommt schon Bayern im Champions League Finale!! Da wird man doch auch hier mal drüber schreiben dürfen.


----------



## EisblockError (27. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa, weil Bremen ja auch sehr stark ist :X





Naja, sie sind die Torgefährligste Mannschaft in der Bundesliga (und das schon lange)


Sie haben immer die meisten Tore und oft auch wenig Gegentore, nur dümpeln sie immer auf den plätzen 3-7 rum xD


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2010)

Fussball stinkt.


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Fussball stinkt.



Man soll auch nicht am Ball riechen...

... okay der war schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. April 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Fussball stinkt.


Word!


----------



## Jester (28. April 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Fussball stinkt.



Da kann ich dem Zamperator ausnahmsweise mal zustimmen!


----------



## EisblockError (28. April 2010)

Tja, Fussbal ist eben kein Schaukelsport denn das ist das einzige was ihr unter Ballsport versteht xD!!


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MnFKyvXNul4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wunderschönen Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. April 2010)

Abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wunderschönen Guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was machst du, rein hypothetisch, wenn die Bayern sich im finale ordentlichst blamieren?

Bist duch auch nur so ein Erfolgsfan wie ca. 101% aller Bayern Fans?^^


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was machst du, rein hypothetisch, wenn die BAyern sich im finale ordentlichst blamieren?
> 
> Bist duch auch nur so ein Erfolgsfan wie ca. 101% aller bayern Fans?^^



Nö, ich würde es zwar traurig mitansehen müssen, aber gut. Wir sind weit gekommen, weiter als die meisten gedacht haben und haben massig Kohle eingesackt durch gute gute Leistungen, besonders im Viertel- und Halbfinale. Und wenn wir im Finale genauso stark auftreten wird es auch für Barca o. Mailand schwer... und wenn wir verlieren: Naja, dennoch sind wir mal wieder weiter gekommen als jede andere deutsche Mannschaft...


----------



## Edou (28. April 2010)

Hallo :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EL88a0jP6ZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


FALCON PUNCH!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. April 2010)

@Noxiel:
Schließ mal bitte den Handy kaufen Thread, is Werbung für eine ebay Auktion (ist im GUDW Forum und noch irgendwo).


----------



## Falathrim (28. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was machst du, rein hypothetisch, wenn die Bayern sich im finale ordentlichst blamieren?
> 
> Bist duch auch nur so ein Erfolgsfan wie ca. 101% aller Bayern Fans?^^



Das Problem ist, Bayern hat immer Erfolg, daher werden sie auch die Fans nicht los...außer sie entwickeln eine gewisse Eigenintelligenz (gemeinhin Pubertät genannt) und sehen ein, dass Bayern ein Nulpenverein ist, wonach sie dann Fan von vernünftigen Mannschaften werden *g*

Der Schiri bei Inter - Barca pfeift ja wie bei Pro Evolution Soccer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (28. April 2010)

Schon passiert.


----------



## Edou (28. April 2010)

Und wieder weg <.<


----------



## pingu77 (28. April 2010)

Signatur Reinschaun! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (28. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Und wieder weg <.<



Tschüssi

un hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2010)

Hier ist ja nichts mehr los! N00bs!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hier ist ja nichts mehr los! N00bs!



Hallo...was sagste zum Spiel?


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hier ist ja nichts mehr los! N00bs!



klappe du KB00N 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallo...was sagste zum Spiel?



Ich schau mir das doch gar nicht an


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich schau mir das doch gar nicht an



Noch kein Tor. Inter mit der Cheater Taktik...


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2010)

Also heißt es wohl: FC Bayern München gegen Inter Mailand am 22. Mai in Madrid ... n1ce


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also heißt es wohl: FC Bayern München gegen Inter Mailand am 22. Mai in Madrid ... n1ce



Grz^^.
Werde per PM von nem Troll genervt...
Igno...


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2010)

Sooo schauen wir mal:
Am 33. und 34. Spieltag gewinnt Bayern jeweils, Schalke verliert am 33. und holt am 34. nur einen Punkt: Bayern wird Meister

Im DFB Pokal gewinnt Bayern in der 101. Minuten durch einen Sololauf von Arjen Robben, eingeleitet von Ribéry: Bayern holt den Pokal

In der Champions League gewinnt Bayern nach 90 Minuten mit 2:1 gegen Inter Mailand: Bayern gewinnt die CL

Passt doch *gg*


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. April 2010)

gut nacht


----------



## Thoor (28. April 2010)

SCHEISS INTER


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sooo schauen wir mal:
> Am 33. und 34. Spieltag gewinnt Bayern jeweils, Schalke verliert am 33. und holt am 34. nur einen Punkt: Bayern wird Meister
> 
> Im DFB Pokal gewinnt Bayern in der 101. Minuten durch einen Sololauf von Arjen Robben, eingeleitet von Ribéry: Bayern holt den Pokal
> ...



Wann is Finale?


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wann is Finale?



Welches Finale? xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Welches Finale? xD



CL in Madrid.


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> CL in Madrid.



Am 22. Mai.
Und das wird richtig brisant: Lucio gegen seinen Exklub.... ui ui ui. Ausgerechnet in der Saison wo er geht kommen die Bayern ins Finale und er auch... holla


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Am 22. Mai.
> Und das wird richtig brisant: Lucio gegen seinen Exklub.... ui ui ui. Ausgerechnet in der Saison wo er geht kommen die Bayern ins Finale und er auch... holla



Lucio sieht so aus wie en Gorilla...das Gesicht.^^


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lucio sieht so aus wie en Gorilla...das Gesicht.^^



Du hast übrigens eine Nachricht.


----------



## Noxiel (28. April 2010)

Stumpf ist trumpf.....verdammter Dendemann, ich will keinen Ohrwurm.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. April 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast übrigens eine Nachricht.



Werte grad aus.


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Stumpf ist trumpf.....verdammter Dendemann, ich will keinen Ohrwurm.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oohhh, nicht weinen Onkel Nox! Taschentuch?


----------



## Soramac (28. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Stumpf ist trumpf.....verdammter Dendemann, ich will keinen Ohrwurm.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wegen deinen Reifen, Ich hab hier connections in USA, wenn ich den auffinden soll, sag bescheid ;p


----------



## Noxiel (28. April 2010)

Ich habe mir schon vier neue Pneus draufgeklatscht aber Danke für das Angebot. Vassilli und Kumpels suchen bereits den Osten der Republik nach möglichen Tätern ab.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Noch kein Tor. Inter mit der Cheater Taktik...



Cheater-Taktik? 
Einfach Taktik würde ich sagen...eigentlich ist es ja eh ein Derby zwischen dem FC Schwalbe und Inter Schwalbe gewesen...


----------



## Soramac (28. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe mir schon vier neue Pneus draufgeklatscht aber Danke für das Angebot. Vassilli und Kumpels suchen bereits den Osten der Republik nach möglichen Tätern ab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was so lustig wäre, wenn du den Typ findest und so vor dem stehst. Und so ganz schnell ins Gesicht schlägst, dass er quasi die Faust gar nicht gehsehen hat. So ganz schnell und dann blutet er voll im Gesicht. ;P


----------



## LameXplosion (28. April 2010)

Jetzt hab ich voll das Problem. Soll ich beim Finale zu den Bayern oder Inter halten? Schwere Entscheidung, wenn man genau im Land dazwischen sitzt (Österreich)...


----------



## Dominau (28. April 2010)

mir egal. ich geh nämich schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nacht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. April 2010)

Hey!


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sBnM78Kr4Yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


\o/
Guten Abend


----------



## Falathrim (29. April 2010)

Und Petric zeigt mal wieder, dass 24 Millionen für Robben zwar nett sind...aber andere Leute immer noch geilere Tore schiessen

Tor des Monats.


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und Petric zeigt mal wieder, dass 24 Millionen für Robben zwar nett sind...aber andere Leute immer noch geilere Tore schiessen
> 
> Tor des Monats.



Hauptsache sie schießen überhaupt Tore... scheiß drauf, wie toll die aussehen. Hauptsache der Ball landet im netz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Acuh wenn es ein nettes Tor von Petric war


----------



## schneemaus (29. April 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend, ihr Lieben *wink*


----------



## Dominau (29. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend, ihr Lieben *wink*



Nabend !


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend, ihr Lieben *wink*



Abend...
Abend Dominau...
Wie geht das mit mehreren Zitaten in einem Post?


----------



## Kronas (29. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Abend...
> Abend Dominau...
> Wie geht das mit mehreren Zitaten in einem Post?


made my day!


Razyl schrieb:


> Hauptsache sie schießen überhaupt Tore... scheiß drauf, wie toll die aussehen. Hauptsache der Ball landet im netz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Inredhel schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend, ihr Lieben *wink*






Dominau schrieb:


> Nabend !


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend, ihr Lieben *wink*






Dominau schrieb:


> Nabend !



AHA!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. April 2010)

Nabend!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=meyi7tITBto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (29. April 2010)

_Guten abend alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nahc Langem suchen hab ich entlich den richtigen Desk ^^


----------



## Kronas (29. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Guten abend alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warum hat der insektenfühler an den armen und hinter den ohren? :O


----------



## Rexo (29. April 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum hat der insektenfühler an den armen und hinter den ohren? :O


_
Schon mal was von Strahnen gehohrt ??_


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. April 2010)

lol des issn Hund und kein Mensch


das wars von mir auch schon ;D


gut nacht


----------



## Rexo (29. April 2010)

_best Text ever 




			Ich muss gar nichts ausser 
schlafen, trinken, atmen und ****** 
und gelegentlich um vier uhr früh n burger verdrücken 
Ich muss gar nichts ausser 
schlafen, trinken, atmen und ***** 
und nach meinen selbstgeschriebenen regeln ticken 
Ich muss gar nichts ausser 
schlafen, trinken, atmen und ****** 
und so pünktlich wie es geht meine steuer abschicken
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=gP_y1YBM8IM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. April 2010)

Text stammt von David Hasselhoff, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Text stammt von David Hasselhoff, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. April 2010)

Die Fühler sehen wirklich deplaziert aus. Ansonsten eigentlich ganz schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönen Abend wünsche ich auch


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2010)

Müssen denn hier wirklich Worte wie ******* fallen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. April 2010)

Solange du ihnen kein Bein stellst fallen sie auch nicht...


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Solange du ihnen kein Bein stellst fallen sie auch nicht...



Beine hoch...


----------



## Kronas (29. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Solange du ihnen kein Bein stellst fallen sie auch nicht...



metroid ist genial :O
heute mit erstem teil angefangen :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Beine hoch...



Beine ab!



Kronas schrieb:


> metroid ist genial :O
> heute mit erstem teil angefangen :>



D.h. ? NES Metroid?


----------



## Kronas (29. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Beine ab!
> 
> 
> 
> D.h. ? NES Metroid?



erinnerst du dich noch an meinen post vor 2 tagen? dem ersten teil von dem trilogy dingen :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. April 2010)

Dann sage er das auch... wenn du erster Teil sagst, denke ich an den NES Teil du hurz!


----------



## Kronas (29. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann sage er das auch... wenn du erster Teil sagst, denke ich an den NES Teil du hurz!



selber hurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=foJBRlRSNNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_MysteryGuitarMan os so derbe geil_


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. April 2010)

Achja... Metal hören und Bandshirt anhaben macht attraktiv xD


----------



## schneemaus (29. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Achja... Metal hören und Bandshirt anhaben macht attraktiv xD



Tut es das? *Bandshirts rauskram* xD


----------



## Noxiel (29. April 2010)

Damit ihr mal was zu tun habt, ihr ollen Metaller.

http://notdoppler.com/homeruninberzerkland.php


----------



## EisblockError (30. April 2010)

Es gibt so ein Spiel, das ist noch in der Entwicklung glaub ich, das läuft man als Metaler durch die Gegend und kloppt Monster >.<


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

okay war ganz nice, aber auf lvl 5 hatt ich keine lust mehr XD ich geh jetz schlafen, gute nacht miteinander, schlaft gut und träumt was süßes von sauren gurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (30. April 2010)

Noxiel? Kann man das Spiel irgendwie speichern? Oder muss man da iwie nen Acc anlegen? D: hab kA xD aber will den Fortschritt net verlieren =/


----------



## EisblockError (30. April 2010)

Ich auchnet, bin level 10 und weitestes war 90.000


----------



## yves1993 (30. April 2010)

Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LvL weiss netmehr, aber weitestes war bisher 400.000 ...hätte screen machen sollen :/ Naja Frostschwert ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Lul, grade 438k erreicht xD --> http://img265.imageshack.us/i/berzerkrec.jpg/

Naja bin dann aber auch mal schlafen =/ Gn8 Leuts.


----------



## EisblockError (30. April 2010)

Naja, ich hab nur Gitarre aber grad 108.000 geschafft


----------



## EisblockError (30. April 2010)

Update 150.000 muhahahaha

mit Gitarre und lv 10^^

kann man das jetzt irgendwie speichern?


----------



## Manowar (30. April 2010)

kommt mal lieber 102,223´ hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte eigentlich die beste Waffe, aber ist ja quasi unmöglich dadran zu kommen :/


----------



## Edou (30. April 2010)

tag


----------



## Rexo (30. April 2010)

_Mir is langweilig!!!

Will wissen was Fettes brot am Sonntag alles spielt-.-_


----------



## Edou (30. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mir is langweilig!!!
> 
> Will wissen was Fettes brot am Sonntag alles spielt-.-_



bevor die was spielen sin die voll fett aufgegessen. :X


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

Abend https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o26SlmROH5Q <3 tolles Lied


*Freu* morgen endlich wieder DSA runde, morgen endlich wieder Freundin sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. April 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> bevor die was spielen sin die voll fett aufgegessen. :X



xD


----------



## Edou (30. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is doch so vorallem wenn viele leute hunger haben :> tritt auch "volle milch" auf? dann wäres noch besser.


----------



## Rexo (30. April 2010)

_Das ne gute Frage ob sie ne Vorband haben :/_


----------



## Edou (30. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das ne gute Frage ob sie ne Vorband haben :/_



Lets go and Ask google!


----------



## Rexo (30. April 2010)

WAAZUP WASSABI!!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dkHJKakHMpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. April 2010)

Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j1PAB6Sgdp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Jo Rexo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab die neue Rhapsody of Fire CD *vor freude huepf*
die is soooo geil geworden <3


----------



## Edou (30. April 2010)

Und wieder weg :>^^


----------



## Rexo (30. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Jo Rexo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Ich Geh sie mir morgen kaufne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Geh sie mir morgen kaufne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Labyrinth of Madness, der Bonussong ist am allerbesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Labyrinth of Madness, der Bonussong ist am allerbesten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_hohre mir gerade auf YT etwa san Sea of Fate eis nich ubel





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=RyDaiIxPwxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich Geh sie mir morgen kaufne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na, da bin ich mal gespannt welcher Laden dich morgen reinlässt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _hohre mir gerade auf YT etwa san Sea of Fate eis nich ubel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo das lied ist auch hammer.


----------



## Rexo (30. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich mal gespannt welcher Laden dich morgen reinlässt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Schon ma was von Amazone gehohrt ??_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. April 2010)

Damn it!
Das ist ein Argument. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. April 2010)

_@Dragon1

Das ist ja ein Musikalicher Orgasmus 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=je7VCZXKbe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

genauso hab ich die Songs beschrieben (= Vor allem, auf ner nagelneuen CD und mit einer tollen Musikanlage im Wohnzimmer <<3


----------



## Skatero (30. April 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@Dragon1
> 
> Das ist ja ein Musikalicher Orgasmus
> _



Naja gibt Besseres.


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja gibt Besseres.



Zum beispiel 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_RpRPDedTU


daran kommt leider fast gar nichts ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Zum beispiel



Ich meinte Besseres als die Band.


----------



## Rexo (30. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Zum beispiel
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_RpRPDedTU
> 
> 
> ...



Epic


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich meinte Besseres als die Band.



geschmackssache. Ich find die band...godlike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. April 2010)

mh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was kann man gegen Aussichtslosigkeit machsen?


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> mh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aus dem Fenster schauen und die Aussicht geniessen?


----------



## seanbuddha (30. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Aus dem Fenster schauen und die Aussicht geniessen?



:/


----------



## Arosk (30. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Zum beispiel
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_RpRPDedTU
> 
> 
> ...



Doch, nämlich der richtige Name des Songs.

Außerdem ist das besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHgUVc8Q7bQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

Wie auch immer, du magst Rhapsody of fire, ich mag dich xD


----------



## Breakyou (30. April 2010)

Guten Abend die Herren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, du magst Rhapsody of fire, ich mag dich xD



Ich mag alles was Power Metal ist xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1uY7f8zNqAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5cLXZJGuv4
werf ich in den raum, und verabschiede mich damit.
Gute nacht!


----------



## izabul (30. April 2010)

gutenacht und cooles lied


----------



## Arosk (30. April 2010)

Jemand Ahnung warum mir Xfire im Music status dauernd Unknow Artist anzeigt wenn ich einen Song wechsle?


----------



## Doofkatze (30. April 2010)

Was man gegen Aussichtslosigkeit macht?

http://www.jimmyr.com/blog/Bunny_Suicide_Comic_Pics_226_2007.php

alt aber immer noch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=01oa2wnR6HU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Tolles Lied \o/


----------



## Arosk (30. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Habs ganz zufällig auf MTV gesehen nachdem Led Zeppelin lief xD


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Habs ganz zufällig auf MTV gesehen nachdem Led Zeppelin lief xD



Ich habs heute früh auch erst beim zappen im TV entdeckt :O


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. April 2010)

wuu ich hab bald nen sc2 betakey ;D

ge jetzt aber trotzdem pennen ^^

gut nacht


----------



## Falathrim (30. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Habs zufällig auf MTV.de entdeckt neulich...und seitdem immer wieder gesehen...bereits auf meinem SVZ-Profil als Lyrics gespeichert...großartiger Song
"Ich will high und frei sein wie eine Flocke im Wind 
Ansonsten schrei ich wie ein bockiges Kind - und dann wirds wieder eklig 
Ich hab schon viel erlebt - ich hab aber noch so viel vor 
Und ihr alle guckt mir dabei zu auf eurem Monitor 
Bis sie mir irgendwann das große Licht ausschalten 
Doch der Himmel muss es erstmal ohne mich aushalten"

Ich verstehe nun übrigens die Chatroulette-Sucht...geile Scheiße, auch wenn ich auf Omegle bin^^


----------



## Petersburg (30. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



...



...




...




NOT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Habs zufällig auf MTV.de entdeckt neulich...und seitdem immer wieder gesehen...bereits auf meinem SVZ-Profil als Lyrics gespeichert...großartiger Song
> "Ich will high und frei sein wie eine Flocke im Wind
> Ansonsten schrei ich wie ein bockiges Kind - und dann wirds wieder eklig
> Ich hab schon viel erlebt - ich hab aber noch so viel vor
> ...



Jop, einfach nur ein toller Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch schön, dass Sido so langsam weg geht von seinen früheren Stil...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. April 2010)

So shice Tag...
Bis halb 6 Schule nur 45 min Pause dazw....
Normal 8. 9. frei, aber alle Jungen ca. hatten nachsitzen (bei sinnlosem Mist 30 min früher gegangen...
Das Schlimme: Sport nachsitzen. 1:30 min Was ham wa gemacht? Nur Rennen inner Sonne...
Und danach NOCHMAL normal 1:30 min Sport...wieder rennen...
Danach war ich kaputt...


----------



## Soramac (30. April 2010)

Gehts?


----------



## Rexo (30. April 2010)

_is it wrong to fuck a chicken???..............NO!!!_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPzGd9mVP1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Windel XP (30. April 2010)

Posten nur zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr erlaubt?
Gut! Ist eh fast die einzige Zeit, zu der ich überhaupt am PC bin. XD
Nachtaktiv wie eh und je... ^^

~Windel

(Nette Idee, der Thread ^^)


----------



## Dominau (30. April 2010)

PEDDOOO BÄRRR!!!


----------



## Thoor (30. April 2010)

Now is the time for me to rise to my feet 
Wipe your spit from my face 
Wipe these tears from my eyes

 Now is the time for me to rise to my feet 
Wipe your spit from my face 
Wipe these tears from my eyes

 I've got to take my life back 
One chance to make it right 
I've gotta have my voice be heard 
And bring meaning to this life

 Cause I've trusted for nothing 
I've been led astray 
I've been tried and tested 
But I won't accept defeat 
Now I've done things I regret 
And its time to reverse the rules 
I just want to make good on 
All the promises that I have made

 I will be 
I will be...I will be heard 
I will be...I will be heard

 Now is the time for me to rise to my feet _(I will be heard)_ 
Wipe your spit from my face 
Wipe these tears from my eyes _(I will be heard)_

 Through the worst we prevail 
So our voices will be heard 
Through the worst we prevail 
So our voices will be heard 
Through the worst we prevail 
So our voices will be heard 
Through the worst we prevail 
So our voices will be

 Now is the time for me to rise to my feet 
Wipe your spit from my face 
Wipe these tears from my eyes

 Now is the time for me to rise to my feet 
Wipe your spit from my face 
Wipe these tears from my eyes

 I've got to take my life back 
One chance to make it right 
I've gotta have my voice be heard 
And bring meaning to this life

 Cause I've trusted for nothing 
I've been led astray 
I've been tried and tested 
But I won't accept defeat 
Now I've done things I regret 
And its time to reverse the rules 
I just want to make good on 
All the promises that I have made

 I will be 
I will be...I will be heard 
I will be...I will be heard

 Now is the time for me to rise to my feet _(I will be heard)_ 
Wipe your spit from my face 
Wipe these tears from my eyes _(I will be heard)_

 I will be




ROCKS!


----------



## Petersburg (1. Mai 2010)

Windel schrieb:


> Posten nur zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr erlaubt?
> Gut! Ist eh fast die einzige Zeit, zu der ich überhaupt am PC bin. XD
> Nachtaktiv wie eh und je... ^^
> 
> ...



Frischfleisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Ich bekomm seine Augen, Nieren und seine Leber den rest bekommt ihr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

Hmmm.. Ich werdne Brühe aus seinen Knochen kochen und Leberknödel machen!


----------



## Falathrim (1. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hmmm.. Ich werdne Brühe aus seinen Knochen kochen und Leberknödel machen!



Abstrakt? Leberknödel aus Knochen?

Ich nehme...die Zähne


----------



## Dominau (1. Mai 2010)

ich nehm seine rechte hand...
die brauch icb nämlich, hab nur 2 Linke...

MUAHAHA!! War der schlecht


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

ich meine nur, dass au der leber leberknödel mach


----------



## Skatero (1. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I-FkW16U3jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Irgendwie finde ich das Lied gut. :>

Und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

Dawn togehter kuken


----------



## Breakyou (1. Mai 2010)

hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SAW kommt auf Pro7


----------



## xxhajoxx (1. Mai 2010)

ich hör gerade wes-alane iwie mag ich das lied voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

was ist saw?


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2010)

Na ihr Stümper? :>


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

hey manowar. wie macht man den krinel auf deinem avatarnam,en?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. Mai 2010)

Da bin ich wieder, war mit meinem Pa saufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2010)

alt gedrückt halten und aufm Numpad 0229 eingeben. Damit hast du aber nicht den "Kringel" allein -> å 

Du schuldest mir noch nen Bild!


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

meinpa is mitr meine ma sa<ufen, sonst wär ich nicht hier


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

O, ich kuk mal ob hier eines aufm rechner is


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> meinpa is mitr meine ma sa<ufen, sonst wär ich nicht hier




Und du, bist auch am saufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

sry, nur welche wo ich sobescheuertkuk als hätt ich gesoffen


----------



## Arosk (1. Mai 2010)

Mit 12 Jahren trinkt man kein Alkohol xD


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

doch, becks lemon!


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2010)

Die ist keine 12 Jahre alt!


----------



## Arosk (1. Mai 2010)

Keine Ahnung, ich glaub halt mal das was im Profil steht xD


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2010)

Das spielt sie alles


----------



## Soramac (1. Mai 2010)

I'm too late.


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2010)

Du hast nen Nacktbild von Soladra verpasst! Sie ist keine 12 Jahre alt, wie ich es immer gesagt habe


----------



## Soramac (1. Mai 2010)

Achso, nicht schlimm :>

Edit: Ach lol es ist ja schon 7:06 ups 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

N
A
C
H
T
S
C
H
W
Ä
R
M
E
R
!


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2010)

Einen wunderschönen, wunderbaren und nochmals wunderschönen Guten Abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen, wunderbaren und nochmals wunderschönen Guten Abend



Jetzt wo du shcon so gut drauf bist...
Hat sich dein Bild von mir leicht verbessert?...^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du shcon so gut drauf bist...
> Hat sich dein Bild von mir leicht verbessert?...^^



Warum sollte es das?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum sollte es das?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (1. Mai 2010)

Also für mich ist es noch Nachmittag ;D


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (1. Mai 2010)

Du meinst "Guten Nachmittag" ;D


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer bietet mehr? :X


----------



## mookuh (1. Mai 2010)

abend


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

ist buddha hier eig noch stammbesucher?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ist buddha hier eig noch stammbesucher?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nichtmehr so häufig wegen wg....aber ansonsten schaut er gern hier rein :>


und nabnd


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

wg?


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

Tagchen allerseits


----------



## Edou (1. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> wg?



ja er ist in ne wohn gemeinschaft gezogen. da sind die pc zeiten "knapp"


Soladra schrieb:


> Tagchen allerseits



tag


----------



## Rexo (1. Mai 2010)

_Klick mich

Vorhin gefunden ^^_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. Mai 2010)

Wuhu, ich bin auf dem Bild vertreten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abend zusammen.


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

wieso denn das?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> wieso denn das?


Weil er zuhause wohl ein paar Probleme hatte. Für mehr Infos schreibste ihm am besten eine PM, muss ja nicht unbedingt hier im NS breitgetreten werden.


----------



## Edou (1. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> wieso denn das?






Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Weil er zuhause wohl ein paar Probleme hatte. Für mehr Infos schreibste ihm am besten eine PM, muss ja nicht unbedingt hier im NS breitgetreten werden.



so siehts aus, und auserdem will und kann ich seine ganze lebens geschichte garnicht schreiben :>


----------



## mookuh (1. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Weil er zuhause wohl ein paar Probleme hatte. Für mehr Infos schreibste ihm am besten eine PM, muss ja nicht unbedingt hier im NS breitgetreten werden.



ach hier wurde schon so einiges breitgetreten^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> ach hier wurde schon so einiges breitgetreten^^



Hat jmd. was von Lachmanns Privatleben gesagt? :>


----------



## mookuh (1. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hat jmd. was von Lachmanns Privatleben gesagt? :>



nur angedeutet^^

hat mir eig kurz wer die yt-links zu lachi und seiner freundin?^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> nur angedeutet^^
> 
> hat mir eig kurz wer die yt-links zu lachi und seiner freundin?^^



http://www.youtube.com/user/chuckborris11


----------



## mookuh (1. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...r/chuckborris11



danke^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> danke^^



Kein Problem Muh


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

Muh? coolerspitzname. Hab ich auch einen?


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Muh? coolerspitzname. Hab ich auch einen?



Muh = Moo = Mookuh
Das ist kein Spitzname, sondern nur sein Nickname :<


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

sola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

Weee! Ich hab nen Spitzname! Ich BIn unzer den Buffed-VIP! 


Oder doch nicht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bitte sagt ja!


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Humpel ich hab dir ne pm gesendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (1. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Weee! Ich hab nen Spitzname! Ich BIn unzer den Buffed-VIP!
> 
> 
> Oder doch nicht?
> ...



 eventuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Mai 2010)

Wäh guten Abend allerseits ^^

hab mir grade "The Guild" auf der 360 reingezogen echt lustig ;D


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

N'abend. 



Warum nur vielleicht?


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war ein Scherz,aber ich frage mich was ich für einen Spitznamen erhalten könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei so einsilbige Begriffen wie Dropz ist das ja eher schwerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außer man ändert die Bedeutung zu BonBon oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

DRoppy


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

WEE! FEiern wir Droppys Spitzname!

*Riesenbierfass herroll*

Komm, droppy, mach dus auf!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Hallou!


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

Hey Alko! Es gibt FReibier!


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will endlich wieder einen Pc mit dem ich zocken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann kann ich auch die ganze nacht hier im Forum verbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. Mai 2010)

uuuuund weg


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

DRoppy! Mach das Fass auf!


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend allerseits ^^


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

*aufmach*


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

n'abend!!!


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Wenigstens muss ich mich hier im Thread nicht mit Menschfeind battlen, welcher Film geguckt wird XD


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

weiß jemand auswenid,wie groß das Bild in der Signatur sein darf?


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

*riesiges Schild mal, auf dem FREE BEER steht, und hängt es aus, beginnt dann schonmal, die paarliterkrüge zu füllen*

FREIBIER!


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

*drückt DRoppy nen Krug in die Hand*
Das kalte Buffet ist da drüben, die Finger-Food_theke ist da hinten neben der cocktail-Bar. BEid en Gogo-girls da hinten. Siehste se?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

ICH TRINKE NIX!!!


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

DAss iss wenigstens was, Alko, und schau den Tänzerinnen zu!


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Mein Signaturbild sieht mega lecker aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> ICH TRINKE NIX!!!



Komm jetzt net mit sXe


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> DAss iss wenigstens was, Alko, und schau den Tänzerinnen zu!



Nö, gg Sexismus!!!111


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

Was denn? Die dürfen ja wohl so tanzen wie sie wollen, oder?


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nö, gg Sexismus!!!111



Omg...


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Du magst den Smiley wirklich, oder?


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Die Smileys tanzen alle Synkron mit ihren Gesichtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

Solange du nicht den rosanen, unanimierten postest...


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Schade ich wollte gerade eig einen Smiley aus Smileys bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

bar deine Sign ist gemein ich krieg hunger!!


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

Du bist ganz ganz doll gemeine!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Du bist ganz ganz doll gemeine!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solange durfte ich mit 12 nicht aufbleibn...:O


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

mama kukt galileo, da würd die ned mal bemerken, wenn ich di iron maiden einladen würd


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Solange durfte ich mit 12 nicht aufbleibn...:O



Tja, siehste mal... deine Eltern waren besorgt um dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, siehste mal... deine Eltern waren besorgt um dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hatte au noch kein Inet... :O


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Razyl wie kommt man bloß zu so vielen Beiträgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hatte au noch kein Inet... :O


Deine Eltern waren echt extrem besorgt um dich xD



Dropz schrieb:


> Razyl wie kommt man bloß zu so vielen Beiträgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, in dem man im Forum aktiv ist und einen Thread entdeckt, wo damals viele tolle Leute waren mit denen man sich prima in dem Thread unterhalten konnte.


----------



## Soramac (1. Mai 2010)

Willst mal wissen, wie ich das eben gelesen habe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, in dem man im Forum aktiv ist und einen Thread entdeckt, wo damals viele tote Leute waren mit denen man sich prima in dem Thread unterhalten konnte.


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Also haste die meinsten aus einem einzigen Thread? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

jaja, wir sind ale wombies


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Naja ich geh mal ins Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schönen Abend wünsch ich euch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Also haste die meinsten aus einem einzigen Thread?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"

*Who posted in: Die Nachtschwärmer*
  Mitgliedsname Beiträge    Razyl  14596"
Sagt alles aus


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Homerun in berzek land....
Brech Razyls score.^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Homerun in berzek land....
> Brech Razyls score.^^



na viel spaß... o.O


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

nachti Droppy


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

Tja, Razyl... Wie gehtsn dir so?


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Tja, Razyl... Wie gehtsn dir so?



Och, in den letzten Tagen sehr gut. Und dir?

Btw: Alko: nun sind es 450.710 :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och, in den letzten Tagen sehr gut. Und dir?
> 
> Btw: Alko: nun sind es 450.710 :>



Bei mir 130k...Noch bad EQ.^^


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

Aucg gut. Und wie gehts dir Alko?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Relativ gut.


----------



## Ol@f (1. Mai 2010)

Hmm, hab 756496  Aber geht noch deutlich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

So ich geh jetz Allys abmurksen... Yihah!


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Mai 2010)

ich leg mich ma schlafen


gut nacht


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

Nachtel


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2010)

Sola!
Du bist Gestern einfach abgehauen..


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2010)

493.615 o.O
Heute kommt Rekord auf Rekord ><


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 493.615 o.O
> Heute kommt Rekord auf Rekord ><



Grad 198k!


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

sorry musst offmama is von der kneipe zurückgekommen...


Razyl, wovon redest du?


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Razyl, wovon redest du?



http://www.playhub.com/fun-games/6282/Homerun-in-Berzerk-Land.html
davon :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Wird grade 300k!


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

aha... das ist?


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> aha... das ist?



Ein witziges Flashgame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Razyl ich komme! 420k!


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Razyl ich komme! 420k!



Ich will gar nicht wissen, dass du kommst..


----------



## Soladra (2. Mai 2010)

is 2,9 fürs erste mal ok? 



Lol Alko, ich auuch ned


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Oh Alko, wenigstens heftig? XD


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Oh Alko, wenigstens heftig? XD



Bei einen Druck von 420.00 würde ich sagen: Ja, sehr heftig :S


----------



## Ol@f (2. Mai 2010)

Hmm, da hatte ich mitm letzten Schlag ~600k  und dann geht der PC einfach aus Oo


----------



## Breakyou (2. Mai 2010)

guten abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bei einen Druck von 420.00 würde ich sagen: Ja, sehr heftig :S



420k is nur die Länge.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> guten abend



nabend Breakyou


----------



## Soladra (2. Mai 2010)

Junge,, sied ihr pervers, abnormal und krank....



ICh bin endlich zuhause!


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Junge,, sied ihr pervers, abnormal und krank....



Das weiß ich, das ist nichts neues. Das sagt nahezu jeder zweite bzw. jede zweite zu mir...


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

Oho, Manoroth und Tabuno schauen in den Thread rein... ihr könnt auch ohne Bedenken hallo sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oho, Manoroth und Tabuno schauen in den Thread rein... ihr könnt auch ohne Bedenken hallo sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hallo^^

na wie gehts wie stehts?^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hallo^^
> 
> na wie gehts wie stehts?^^



Sehr gut, sehr gut. Und bei dir? Und warum bissu nicht in ICQ on?


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

420 Mikronanometer? XD


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oho, Manoroth und Tabuno schauen in den Thread rein... ihr könnt auch ohne Bedenken hallo sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja ich schau hier rein weil ich eben mit ashe mit ner statistik von 18:3 verloren habe scheiß teamgames -.-


----------



## Soladra (2. Mai 2010)

weee, 20, 4  , hey wolf , haste was zum deuten für mich?


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja ich schau hier rein weil ich eben mit ashe mit ner statistik von 18:3 verloren habe scheiß teamgames -.-



Naja, denk dran: Der hertha geht es nicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sehr gut, sehr gut. Und bei dir? Und warum bissu nicht in ICQ on?



mom komme gleich on^^ fix pc neustarten^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mom komme gleich on^^ fix pc neustarten^^



Braves Mano 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, denk dran: Der hertha geht es nicht besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich weiß net wieso du dich so freust das hertha abgestiegen ist, es gibt 17 schlimmere vereine die es verdient hätten abzusteigen^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich weiß net wieso du dich so freust das hertha abgestiegen ist, es gibt 17 schlimmere vereine die es verdient hätten abzusteigen^^



Nein, die Hertha hat es nach ihrer katastrophalen Hinrunde einfach verdient. Zudem ich die graue Maus Hertha schon seit meiner Geburt wohl nicht leiden kann...


----------



## EisblockError (2. Mai 2010)

wiso ist der Thread eigentlich nicht unter Forenspiele xD?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

WALDHOF!
LAUTERN SUXX!


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> wiso ist der Thread eigentlich nicht unter Forenspiele xD?


weil es kein spiel ist? oO


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> wiso ist der Thread eigentlich nicht unter Forenspiele xD?



Weil hier kein Spiel stattfindet...


----------



## EisblockError (2. Mai 2010)

Rhetorische Frage, damit alle ihre Beiträge ins Unmögliche mit Spamm pushen^^


Egal, bin jetzt pennen


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> wiso ist der Thread eigentlich nicht unter Forenspiele xD?



pssssssssst!


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, die Hertha hat es nach ihrer katastrophalen Hinrunde einfach verdient. Zudem ich die graue Maus Hertha schon seit meiner Geburt wohl nicht leiden kann...


naja glückwunsch an die bayern, damit hat es schalke wieder mal nicht geschafft. =)


----------



## Soladra (2. Mai 2010)

miau


----------



## Arosk (2. Mai 2010)

Der Thread hat keinen Sinn. Hier wird einfach über alles geredet das nach 21 Uhr passiert xD


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind, mein Schatzi, du bist wieder da! *knuddel* XDDDD


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja glückwunsch an die bayern, damit hat es schalke wieder mal nicht geschafft. =)


Schalke wird auch noch in 100 Jahren ohne Schale leben müssen ^^
Bayern hat es am Ende verdient, dank tollen Fußball <3



Arosk schrieb:


> Der Thread hat keinen Sinn. Hier wird einfach über alles geredet das nach 21 Uhr passiert xD



Und das ist wohl kein Sinn? ...


----------



## Manoroth (2. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> miau



ein kätzchen oder ein neko? *.*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Menschfeind, mein Schatzi, du bist wieder da! *knuddel* XDDDD



oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhh ..... >.<


----------



## Soladra (2. Mai 2010)

beides

Razyl,kannste mir de mit der magie erklären?


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Razyl,kannste mir de mit der magie erklären?



Magie? In welchen Zusammenhang?


----------



## Thoor (2. Mai 2010)

Die Magie des Seins und des Augenblicks?


----------



## Soladra (2. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Magie? In welchen Zusammenhang?





in dem spiel, was die bringt


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> in dem spiel, was die bringt



Ähem, da gibts doch keine Magie? Oder was meinst du genau? Ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt


----------



## Soladra (2. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem, da gibts doch keine Magie? Oder was meinst du genau? Ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt




DIe Pfeiltasten im Flug drücken.


Nebenbei: WOHO, 80000!


----------



## EisblockError (2. Mai 2010)

Harhar, wenn der Thread gelöscht wird (und damit die Beiträge) hat Razyl direkt 16000 weniger^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

die gelöschten beiträge werden nich vom counter abgezogen ... sonst hätte ich höchstens 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> DIe Pfeiltasten im Flug drücken.


Achso. Damit wird der Geek entweder ein bissel schneller oder ein wenig langsamer. Somit kann den ein bissel steuern um so die verschiedenen Dinge zu erreichen im Level :>



EisblockError schrieb:


> Harhar, wenn der Thread gelöscht wird (und damit die Beiträge) hat Razyl direkt 16000 weniger^^



So what?


----------



## The Paladin (2. Mai 2010)

Was ist dein Homerun to Berzerkland Rekord, Razyl?

Und wo kann ich schauen wie weit ich geschossen habe? ^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Was ist dein Homerun to Berzerkland Rekord, Razyl?
> 
> Und wo kann ich schauen wie weit ich geschossen habe? ^^



493.000 ist mein Rekord

Unter High-Score steht dein täglicher Rekord


----------



## Soramac (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo.. mir gehts nicht gut.. habs mit dem Hals so.. kann kaum reden, hier so.. im Hals.


----------



## The Paladin (2. Mai 2010)

Dann habe ich dich schon längst geschlagen, habe am Mittwoch in meiner Schule über 700.000 geschafft. Bin dann aber in diesem Wackelpudding teil geraten und naja. Ich schaffe in ein paar Minuten dasselbe und poste einen Screenshot.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hallo.. mir gehts nicht gut.. habs mit dem Hals so.. kann kaum reden, hier so.. im Hals.



Du musst hier eh nicht reden, von daher


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhh ..... >.<



muuuuaaaahahahahaha XD *menschfeind knutscher geb* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du musst hier eh nicht reden, von daher



Dann hab ich es eher mit dem Bauch so.. so richtig .. hier so immer. Das hatte ich vor der Schule auch immer, das hat immer so gestochen.. genau hier.. habs gerade , Magenmäßig ist bei mir noch nicht so alles.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> muuuuaaaahahahahaha XD *menschfeind knutscher geb*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Neues Liebespaar inc?



Soramac schrieb:


> Dann hab ich es eher mit dem Bauch so.. so richtig .. hier so immer. Das hatte ich vor der Schule auch immer, das hat immer so gestochen.. genau hier.. habs gerade , Magenmäßig ist bei mir noch nicht so alles.



Du musst hier auch nichts mit deinem Magen machen


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> muuuuaaaahahahahaha XD *menschfeind knutscher geb*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bist du die strafe für meine sünden aus meinem früheren leben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Oh, wenn du wüsstest, wenn du nur wüsstest...


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> bist du die strafe für meine sünden aus meinem früheren leben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Empfindest du es denn als ordentliche Strafe?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

in diesem fall bleibe ich lieber unwissend ^^


----------



## Soramac (2. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Oh, wenn du wüsstest, wenn du nur wüsstest...



Also, wenn es hier drum geht, das jemand einen kennt, der einen kennt und der wiederum einen kennt.. dann aber gute Nacht.. Johanna.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Empfindest du es denn als ordentliche Strafe?



Ich bin ein Neutrum?



Menschfeind, ich bin einfach nur ein positiver Mensch und AB UND AN auch etwas sadistisch veranlagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Also, wenn es hier drum geht, das jemand einen kennt, der einen kennt und der wiederum einen kennt.. dann aber gute Nacht.. Johanna.



O.O Du Stalker, woher kennst du meinen zweiten Vornamen?


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Menschfeind, ich bin einfach nur ein positiver Mensch und AB UND AN auch etwas sadistisch veranlagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du solltest dich mal bei Manoroth melden... :X


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Empfindest du es denn als ordentliche Strafe?



aber sowas von ... 



Inredhel schrieb:


> Menschfeind, ich bin einfach nur ein positiver Mensch und AB UND AN auch etwas sadistisch veranlagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jetzt rede das hier nicht noch schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> O.O Du Stalker, woher kennst du meinen zweiten Vornamen?



Mh?.. ich mein ja nur, wenn es hier um Beziehungen geht ganz oben, dann sag ich aber nur: Ihr braucht nicht immer mit so Steinen werfen, denn bei euch da in den glasigen Glashäusern gibts noch einiges an Nase, das kannste aber glauben.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

ihr seid mir schon nen paar banausen


----------



## EisblockError (2. Mai 2010)

Zieht euch mal das Rein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vPzxHWre4M8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du solltest dich mal bei Manoroth melden... :X



Wer is Manoroth?


Und Menschfeind, ich beschönige nix ^^ Ich stell nur fest ^^


----------



## Manowar (2. Mai 2010)

Nach eurer Zeit habe ich schon Geburtstag, also feiert mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Nach eurer Zeit habe ich schon Geburtstag, also feiert mich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dazu passt doch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FjV8SHjHvHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles gute ^^


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Manowar


So ich geh jetz schlafen. Macht's gut *wink*


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2010)

Gute Nacht

btw habe ich im Homerun-Spiel 510k


----------



## Manowar (2. Mai 2010)

Mich ärgert es, dass man da nur wieder mit echtem Geld an die letzte Waffe kommt..


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo!


----------



## Soladra (2. Mai 2010)

Hiermit eröffne ich Feierlich den Nachtschwärmer für weitere neun Stunden!

*FEuerwerk abschieß*

Guten Abend, meine Damen!


----------



## Edou (2. Mai 2010)

Flamelaune sein is tooooll :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hiermit eröffne ich Feierlich den Nachtschwärmer für weitere neun Stunden!
> 
> *FEuerwerk abschieß*
> 
> Guten Abend, meine Damen!



Zu lahm.
Da du mich nicht grüßt grüß ich dich au nich. :>
Ich bin eine Lady, keine Dame!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-nLaWzKn5hU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (2. Mai 2010)

Ok, Halllo an alle und besonders an Alko!


----------



## El Homer (2. Mai 2010)

Ich grüße euch !

hat sich hier schon jemand zum beta test von Star Wars The Old Republic eingetragen ?
bin am überlegen obn ich da wirklich meine Kontaktdaten angeben soll ^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

El schrieb:


> hat sich hier schon jemand zum beta test von Star Wars The Old Republic eingetragen ?
> bin am überlegen obn ich da wirklich meine Kontaktdaten angeben soll ^^



Sowieso. Gleich zum Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abend btw


----------



## El Homer (2. Mai 2010)

Schön Razyl 
Dann mach ich das auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw... Hail Darth Bane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Frieden ist eine Lüge. Es gibt nur Leidenschaft. Durch Leidenschaft erlange ich Kraft. Durch Kraft erlange ich Macht. Durch Macht erlange ich den Sieg. Der Sieg zerbricht meine Ketten.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

El schrieb:


> Schön Razyl
> Dann mach ich das auch mal
> 
> 
> ...



Pah, Bane...
Revan > all


----------



## El Homer (2. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pah, Bane...
> Revan > all


 Na klar ^^ Darth Bane hat ja von Dath Revans hologram gelernt, was er in der Pyramide fand
fals du das Buch gelesen hast ^^
Wirklich geiles Buch


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

El schrieb:


> Na klar ^^ Darth Bane hat ja von Dath Revans hologram gelernt, was er in der Pyramide fand
> fals du das Buch gelesen hast ^^
> Wirklich geiles Buch



Jojo,
der hat sich nur alles abgeguckt :S


----------



## tschilpi (2. Mai 2010)

El schrieb:


> Ich grüße euch !
> 
> hat sich hier schon jemand zum beta test von Star Wars The Old Republic eingetragen ?
> bin am überlegen obn ich da wirklich meine Kontaktdaten angeben soll ^^


Tu's nicht. Das ist sehr unseriös. musst du wissen.


----------



## El Homer (2. Mai 2010)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Tu's nicht. Das ist sehr unseriös. musst du wissen.



ahhja...


----------



## tschilpi (2. Mai 2010)

El schrieb:


> ahhja...


Na, aber klar! (Ironie?)


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

Was macht denn Tschilpi im Nachtschwärmer? o.O


----------



## El Homer (2. Mai 2010)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Na, aber klar! (Ironie?)



Deine ironische Äußerung hab ich als solche erkannt ^^
Danke für deine unbrauchbare Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2010)

Postcountpushen auf hohem Niveau.. ne langsam frag ich mich echt mal wie viel langeweile manche leute haben...


----------



## tschilpi (2. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was macht denn Tschilpi im Nachtschwärmer? o.O


Ich poste nicht oft im Forum, aber manchmal verspüre ich den Drang dazu, eine Antwort zu geben.

@El Homer

So unbrauchbar war meine Antwort gar nicht.
Nun weisst du, dass es deiner Entscheidung obliegt, ob du deine Daten an eine Grossfirma wie EA weitergeben willst.


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2010)

naja bin mal nochn bissl fern schaun bye


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

tschilpi schrieb:


> @El Homer
> 
> So unbrauchbar war meine Antwort gar nicht.
> Nun weisst du, dass es deiner Entscheidung obliegt, ob du deine Daten an eine Grossfirma wie EA weitergeben willst.



Die Daten gehen an Lucas Arts, nicht an EA.


----------



## Dominau (2. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Postcountpushen auf hohem Niveau.. ne langsam frag ich mich echt mal wie viel langeweile manche leute haben...



UND ICH WAR DABEI!


----------



## dragon1 (2. Mai 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0mEaZbx2CI


----------



## The Paladin (2. Mai 2010)

Seid gegrüßt Nachtschwärmer

Ich erhoffe mir eine nette Diskussion über Sachen über die man Diskutieren kann.

Anyone some Tea?*Tee schlürf geräusche*


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Mai 2010)

metal!!!1!1!!!1!!!!!1!!drölf!!


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube deine Sig ist zu groß Lachi


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube deine Sig ist zu groß Lachi



:<
damn
is eh nur eine übergangslösung bis ich was besseres finde :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> :<
> damn
> is eh nur eine übergangslösung bis ich was besseres finde :O



Exact 26 Pixel zu hoch.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Exact 26 Pixel zu hoch.



:<


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Exact 26 Pixel zu hoch.



Sch**** Besserwisser


----------



## The Paladin (2. Mai 2010)

Mal ne Frage, wie findet Ihr God of War? (Alle Teile)

Edit: Razyl, sowas habe ich mir von dir nicht erwartet, oder ist die dunkle Seite daran Schuld?


----------



## tschilpi (2. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Daten gehen an Lucas Arts, nicht an EA.


Was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass es durchaus keine No-Name Firmen sind..


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Edit: Razyl, sowas habe ich mir von dir nicht erwartet, oder ist die dunkle Seite daran Schuld?


Ich bin schon seit meiner Geburt auf der dunklen Seite...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass es durchaus keine No-Name Firmen sind..


Die haben so ne Maschine wo sie deine Daten reinschreiben müssen und paar Tage später zieht dich jmd. in ne dunkle Gasse und boxt dich behindert.


----------



## The Paladin (2. Mai 2010)

Du hast mir doch mit Metro geholfen.....

Na gut *Hammer und Leuchtendes Buch in die Hand nimm*

Das regeln wir mit Homerun, ich habe heute 542.861 geschafft!


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Du hast mir doch mit Metro geholfen.....
> 
> Na gut *Hammer und Leuchtendes Buch in die Hand nimm*
> 
> Das regeln wir mit Homerun, ich habe heute 542.861 geschafft!



Ich habe über 1 Million geschafft.


----------



## The Paladin (2. Mai 2010)

Picture, or it did´nt happen!

Wenn mir mal jemand erklärt wie ich meinen Screenshot von Homerun hier reinposten kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Picture, or it did´nt happen!
> 
> Wenn mir mal jemand erklärt wie ich meinen Screenshot von Homerun hier reinposten kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar



1. Prt Scr (neben F12) 
2. Paint oder anderes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm öffen
3. Einfügen (Ctrl + V)
4. Zurechtschneiden
5. uploaden (Ich verwende imgimg.de)
6 [.img] Link zum Bild [./img]

Habe kein Bild davon, aber seit wann braucht man Bilder um etwas zu beweisen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

Do what you want cuz'&#65279; a pirate is free! 
you are a pirat!

Ich Box dich behindert!



^^


----------



## The Paladin (2. Mai 2010)

Ich kapiere imgimg nicht, Ihr müsst mir eben glauben, oder auch nicht ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Do what you want cuz'&#65279; a pirate is free!
> you are a pirat!
> 
> Ich Box dich behindert!
> ...



:>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

Willst du mit mir gehen? Ja[] Nein[] Ich box dich behindert![x]



Ich find das sooooo geil! XD


----------



## The Paladin (2. Mai 2010)

You are a Pirate, harr harr usw. ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> You are a Pirate, harr harr usw. ^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3AzpByR3MvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Mai 2010)

Spamm


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Spamm



Das ist kein Spamthread.


----------



## Dropz (2. Mai 2010)

guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (2. Mai 2010)

was ist der nachtschwärmer fred nur ohne buddha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> was ist der nachtschwärmer fred nur ohne buddha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mich gibts noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (2. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß aber buddha war immer da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die ganze nacht ob in icq oder hier im nachtschwärmer thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin richtig traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Mai 2010)

UND ER SCHLÄGT EIN WIE EIN KOMET 




ICH BIN WIEDER DAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (2. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Willst du mit mir gehen? Ja[] Nein[] Ich box dich behindert![x]
> 
> 
> 
> Ich find das sooooo geil! XD



lol xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> UND ER SCHLÄGT EIN WIE EIN KOMET
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin schlafn.
Nacht!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Mai 2010)

man sonntags abends is ja immer noch nix los =/


----------



## Dropz (2. Mai 2010)

doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Ebend hab ich bei dir noch last city on earth gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. Mai 2010)

_Hallo Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Rexo is wieder da diesmal aber ohne stimme_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (2. Mai 2010)

es steht da nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das lied ist geil <3 
huhu rexo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> es steht da nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



müsste doch noch da stehn The Last city on Earth - Donkey Rollers <3


----------



## Rexo (2. Mai 2010)

_Die Fettes Brot vorband wahr richtig geil ^^_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HVsQmQRpXv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (2. Mai 2010)

jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 

Budhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Lied lässt mich i wie trauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn buddha hat mir ma son ähliches geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gogo let the Nachtschwärmerthread arise! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: kennt jemadn hero of war von rise against und kann mir die intention diese liedes verraten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (2. Mai 2010)

nacht leute


----------



## Dropz (2. Mai 2010)

nachti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Mai 2010)

guten abend leute^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r2hOzZoPKyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (2. Mai 2010)

huhu mannoroth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weißt du zufällig genaueres über buddha? wenn ja pls pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> huhu mannoroth
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nope sry


----------



## Dropz (3. Mai 2010)

hmm kay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann noch eine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was oder wer ist ein/eine BAZN? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> hmm kay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wir sind eine gruppe hier und kämpfen gegen zombies / bereiten uns auf zombies vor^^


----------



## Rexo (3. Mai 2010)

_Bin schlafen gn8 bin total mudde zum abschied das hier





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=tbziqyBsCKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Davon hab ich das T-Shirt_


----------



## Dropz (3. Mai 2010)

gegen zombies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? erklär mal pls genauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> gegen zombies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das ganze ist iwie aus dem zombieapokalypse thread entstanden^^ ham uns einfach gedanken gemacht was wir wie wo am besten machen und so^^


----------



## Dropz (3. Mai 2010)

und für was steht BAZN ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hört sich i wie wie eine Abkürzung an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> und für was steht BAZN ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



BAZN = Buffed Anti Zombie Nerds

^^


----------



## Dropz (3. Mai 2010)

darf da jeder beitreten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> darf da jeder beitreten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



anscheinend net... is ne geschlossene gesellschaft die gruppe

musst sonst ma dem grp leader ne pn schreiben oder im zombieapokalypse thread fragen


----------



## Niranda (3. Mai 2010)

machen wir es wie in wow:
BáZN


----------



## Dropz (3. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo gibts denn den Zombieapokalypsethread?^^ dann kann ich mir das ja mal anschauen XD


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/129367-der-ultimative-zombieapokalypse-uberlebensplan/


----------



## Dropz (3. Mai 2010)

uiuiui das ist ja einigermaßen viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> uiuiui das ist ja einigermaßen viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joa^^ viel spass beim alles durchlesen^^


----------



## Dropz (3. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube das mach ich morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Mai 2010)

so ma sehen obs heute mit meinem iPhone klappt =)


----------



## Skatero (3. Mai 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## izabul (3. Mai 2010)

noch jemand da?^^


----------



## Soramac (3. Mai 2010)

izabul schrieb:


> noch jemand da?^^



Schon.


----------



## izabul (3. Mai 2010)

ein letztes mal noch hier rein schreiben und dann fertig machen für die schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (3. Mai 2010)

Hiermit eröffne ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guten Abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Hiermit eröffne ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hockenheimer united yay!!!1111


----------



## dragon1 (3. Mai 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZIzD0ZfTFg

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Morgen Geo Referat...ueber eins der schoensten laender der Welt. Neuseeland.


----------



## Breakyou (3. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hockenheimer united yay!!!1111



Hol Edou und wir machen Rhein-Necker United drauß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Hol Edou und wir machen Rhein-Necker United drauß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum nüch. :>
Um 3 sind Edou und ich beide wieder da. :>


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen.

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (3. Mai 2010)

Schon fünf Minuten mit einer attraktiven Frau können bei Männern das Risiko für einen Herzinfarkt erhöhen.
Jetzt wisst ihr es, Männer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um 3 O.o
was gibts so spät noch ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Schon fünf Minuten mit einer attraktiven Frau können bei Männern das Risiko für einen Herzinfarkt erhöhen.
> Jetzt wisst ihr es, Männer
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, wir gucken Wrestling.
Phösen Amis sind 6 Stunden zurück. Und wir guckens live bis um 5. :>
Ja, ich bin ein WWE Fanboy:
Gucks mind. jede Woche 1 mal live
Und Karte für 102 Euro am 13.11 für Event in SAP Arena.


Jetzt nur noch einmal auf Disturbed Konzert, evtl. noch RATM und dann is alles erreicht was ich so will. :>


----------



## Breakyou (3. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jo, wir gucken Wrestling.
> Phösen Amis sind 6 Stunden zurück. Und wir guckens live bis um 5. :>
> Ja, ich bin ein WWE Fanboy:
> Gucks mind. jede Woche 1 mal live
> Und Karte für 102 Euro am 13.11 für Event in SAP Arena.



hab ich mir gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ehrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber war zu faul um zu editieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich gglaub ich mach mir jetzt noch ne Pizza und leg mich gechillt ins Bett ;D

machts gut bitches !


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> machts gut bitches !



:<


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> :<



SPAMMER!
:S


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> SPAMMER!
> :S



ich?
schon lange nichmehr :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> SPAMMER!
> :S



Lachmann ist ein Pirat und darf das.
Und wenns dir nicht passt boxen wir dich behindert. :>
Find das so geil mit dem: Ich box dich behindert. Epic!^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> machts gut bitches !



Ich muss doch bitten. Nicht in diesem Ton!


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich?
> schon lange nichmehr :<



Jojo, das sagen sie alle... und dann!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann ist ein Pirat und darf das.
> Und wenns dir nicht passt boxen wir dich behindert. :>
> Find das so geil mit dem: Ich box dich behindert. Epic!^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das is auch sau geil xD




Razyl schrieb:


> Jojo, das sagen sie alle... und dann!



was dann?


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> was dann?



Dann spammen sie wieder!
btw: deine Sig ist immer noch zu groß

Btw 2:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h752_POSdSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 <3 <<3 <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann spammen sie wieder!
> btw: deine Sig ist immer noch zu groß



1. ich aber nich
2. egal :x


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Mai 2010)

Bin weg bis um 3 Jungens und Mädels.
:>


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> 1. ich aber nich
> 2. egal :x



1. doch du auch
2. ich meld dich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo  Lachmann, bin ich eigentlich ein Ketzer weil ich DnB auf einmal mag xD?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. doch du auch
> 2. ich meld dich mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. niemals!
2. hf :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hallo  Lachmann, bin ich eigentlich ein Ketzer weil ich DnB auf einmal mag xD?



das muss der metalgott im himmel entscheiden
frag ihn mal


----------



## dragon1 (3. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das muss der metalgott im himmel entscheiden
> frag ihn mal



Ich hab kb den zu suchen, deswegen frag ich dich xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hab kb den zu suchen, deswegen frag ich dich xD



och nö .. jeder hört mal andere musik
geht klar


----------



## Thoor (3. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hab kb den zu suchen, deswegen frag ich dich xD


warum willst du was suchen was direkt in form eines thoors vor dir steht?


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> och nö .. jeder hört mal andere musik
> geht klar



Und zuhause schmiedet er schon Pläne gegen dich Dragon1...


----------



## dragon1 (3. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> och nö .. jeder hört mal andere musik
> geht klar


Juhu!Hexenverbrennung wurde fuer heute abgesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Lachi, was haelst du von meinem Comix?
http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/4289/comixx.jpg


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und zuhause schmiedet er schon Pläne gegen dich Dragon1...



:x


----------



## dragon1 (3. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> warum willst du was suchen was direkt in form eines thoors vor dir steht?


ich mag dich nicht.


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich mag dich nicht.



Klau nicht meine Wörter o.O


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Juhu!Hexenverbrennung wurde fuer heute abgesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nicht schlecht xD


----------



## Thoor (3. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich mag dich nicht.



du magst deinen metalgott nicht?

KETZEREI DU LANDEST IM LILA TELETUBBY ALLES IST FRÖHLICH HIMMEL!

WUAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## dragon1 (3. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klau nicht meine Wörter o.O



Du nennst es Klauen, ich nenn es recyclen xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

Thoor ist doch ein Superheld von Marvel! Was hat der mit Metal zu tun?


----------



## Thoor (3. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Thoor ist doch ein Superheld von Marvel! Was hat der mit Metal zu tun?



thoor ist a) ein donnergott mit nem o zuviel oder b) ein ziel im fussball mit nem h und nem o zuviel....

nuff said!


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> machts gut bitches !


früher hat man dafür eine verwarnung bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> früher hat man dafür eine verwarnung bekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da hat sich zam auch noch um dieses forum gekümmert ;(


----------



## dragon1 (3. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> früher hat man dafür eine verwarnung bekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tja die guten alten zeiten, wo sind sie jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ne aber echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> thoor ist a) ein donnergott mit nem o zuviel oder b) ein ziel im fussball mit nem h und nem o zuviel....
> 
> nuff said!



c) Superheld von Marvel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Du nennst es Klauen, ich nenn es recyclen xD


Du bist kein guter Mensch :<



Tabuno schrieb:


> früher hat man dafür eine verwarnung bekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Melde ihn doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier bekommt niemand ne Verwarnung... (leider)


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Mai 2010)

BRAHAAHA Star Trek 25th Anniversary und Judgement Rites laufen xD Arschgeil!


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> BRAHAAHA Star Trek 25th Anniversary und Judgement Rites laufen xD Arschgeil!



Das will doch gar keiner sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> da hat sich zam auch noch um dieses forum gekümmert ;(


stimmt wohl.., was ist eig mit den mods los? nur noxiel und pente sind noch halbwegs aktiv


----------



## Thoor (3. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Melde ihn doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ohne dir nahe treten zu wollen dann wärst du wohl vor der 10'000 und ich vor der 1'000 weg und du weisst genau das ich recht habe egal was du jetzt sagst ;-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das will doch gar keiner sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ehm... 1. DOCH und 2. Sind die beiden Titel die geilsten Adventures 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> stimmt wohl.., was ist eig mit den mods los? nur noxiel und pente sind noch halbwegs aktiv


Vllt. haben sie auch noch was anderes zu tun? Rl und so..



Thoor schrieb:


> ohne dir nahe treten zu wollen dann wärst du wohl vor der 10'000 und ich vor der 1'000 weg und du weisst genau das ich recht habe egal was du jetzt sagst ;-)



Nö, ich hatte vor der 10.000 noch keine 5 Verwarnungen... von daher, wäre ich nicht weg gewesen.


----------



## Thoor (3. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ehm... 1. DOCH und 2. Sind die beiden Titel die geilsten Adventures
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie ich jetzt grade das metroid in deiner signatur lese und mich an alte zeiten erinnere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ehm... 1. DOCH und 2. Sind die beiden Titel die geilsten Adventures
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Monkey Island \o/
und Day of Tentacle sind besser


----------



## dragon1 (3. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist kein guter Mensch :<



warum )=


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> warum )=



Du klaust meine Sachen und nutzt dann dafür das Wort "Recyceln" paah ><


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vllt. haben sie auch noch was anderes zu tun? Rl und so..


was ist rl? kann man das essen?


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> was ist rl? kann man das essen?



Nein, kann man nicht.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du klaust meine Sachen und nutzt dann dafür das Wort "Recyceln" paah ><



Beweis es! Du hast keine beweise das ich etwas geklaut habe! 
Und ausserdem, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Mai 2010)

das ist dafür da das du seelich leben kanst oder haste die auch schon verkauft ^^


das geht an Tabuno

*
*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Mai 2010)

hey die katze is ja ma imba ^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hey die katze is ja ma imba ^^



Pöser Doppelposter


----------



## Kronas (3. Mai 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hey die katze is ja ma imba ^^



lolcats ohne lol sind nicht imba.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Mai 2010)

aha


----------



## Rexo (3. Mai 2010)

_Guten abend ihr Buffis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nordisch by Nature singt**




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=a7nPmn3soiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ojbvLg1KibA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Eminem is back \o/


----------



## Rexo (4. Mai 2010)

_Zum Abschied meines Abend das hier 

C'est la danse Coup de Boule ,der beste Fussball song der je gesungen wurde xD BÄM 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWyd2FdhboU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Englische Version des textes gibt es hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


KLick mich





			Attention c'est la danse du coup de boule 
« coup de boule, coup de boule » 
Coup de boule à droite 
« coup de boule, coup de boule » 
Coup de boule à gauche 
Allez les bleus allez

 Zidane il a frappé, Zidane il a tapé 
« coup de boule» 
Zidane il a frappé, Zidane il a tapé 
« coup de boule» 
Zidane il a frappé, Zidane il a tapé 
« coup de boule» 
Zidane il a frappé, Zidane il a tapé

 Le rital il a eu mal 
« Zidane il l'a frappé » 
L'Italien ne va pas bien 
Zidane il l'a tapé » 
L'arbitre l'a vu à la télé 
« Zidane il l'a frappé » 
Mais la coupe on l'a raté 
On a quand même bien rigolé
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 _


----------



## Edou (4. Mai 2010)

Nabnd, na noch jemand hier?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Mai 2010)

Ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War ja klar dass DU hier bist tzz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Mai 2010)

You can look but you can´t touch!


----------



## Edou (4. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> You can look but you can´t touch!



Maryse! - Und Eve Failed^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Mai 2010)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Edou (4. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Gute Nacht!



jo bin au weg^^


----------



## Breakyou (4. Mai 2010)

guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Mai 2010)

abend...wieder ne geile band entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLesGMA0-rM


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2010)

Einen wunderschönen, wunderschönen, wunderschönen, wunderschönen Guten Abend xD


----------



## dragon1 (4. Mai 2010)

Dir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dir auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da ist auch jemand gut drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Mai 2010)

Tag.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Guten Abähnd!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

servus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 inredhel und ich übernehmen jetzt!


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Jaha! Der Fred ist unser!


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> servus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sagt wer?



Inredhel schrieb:


> Jaha! Der Fred ist unser!



Glaube ich kaum...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagt wer?



Menschfeind himself!



Razyl schrieb:


> Glaube ich kaum...



Du hast zu glauben! Ungläubiger...


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Menschfeind himself!
> 
> 
> 
> Du hast zu glauben! Ungläubiger...



1. Kenn ich nicht, ergo eine völlig belanglose Person
2. Ich glaube an niemanden...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

ok dann ist das natürlich was komplett anderes


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Mai 2010)

Euer Fred? Fred ist tot... und der Thread ist Allgemeingut... und wird eisern verteidigt...


----------



## dragon1 (4. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Euer Fred? Fred ist tot... und der Thread ist Allgemeingut... und wird eisern verteidigt...



Genau! Wir werden den Thread mit dem Leben anderer beschuetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Genau! Wir werden den Thread mit dem Leben anderer beschuetzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zum Beispiel deinem!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

das halte ich aber für ein gerücht!


----------



## dragon1 (4. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel deinem!



Bissu deppad? 
Ich opfere mein Leben doch nicht fuer so einen doofen Thread xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Bissu deppad?
> Ich opfere mein Leben doch nicht fuer so einen doofen Thread xD



was ist das denn für eine einstellung, soldat?!


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> das halte ich aber für ein gerücht!



Ein Photonentorpedo quer im After ist schlecht ein Gerücht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





dragon1 schrieb:


> Bissu deppad?
> Ich opfere mein Leben doch nicht fuer so einen doofen Thread xD



Dann opfere es halt ohne tieferen Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ein Photonentorpedo quer im After ist schlecht ein Gerücht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lagst du lange im krankenhaus oder isses schnell verheilt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> isses schnell verheilt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Angesichts der Tatsache dass alles, womit die Photonen in Berührung gekommen sind, mit sofortiger Wirkung verdunstet ist, wird da wohl nicht viel zu verheilen gewesen sein


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Mai 2010)

Das muss ich dich in etwa... ach... geb mir mal erst genug Zeit... meine Hüllenproduktion läuft etwas schwer und die Antimaterie ist auch noch nicht da...


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

omfg da heilt man ma zwischendurch schnell ne Hero und da wird hier gespammt bis zum Umfallen. Menschfeind, wir müssen wohl um den Fred kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> omfg da heilt man ma zwischendurch schnell ne Hero und da wird hier gespammt bis zum Umfallen. Menschfeind, wir müssen wohl um den Fred kämpfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zum mitmeißeln: Der Thread gehört nicht euch.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> omfg da heilt man ma zwischendurch schnell ne Hero und da wird hier gespammt bis zum Umfallen. Menschfeind, wir müssen wohl um den Fred kämpfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hier ist der Nachtschwärmer, dafür ist der da(!!)


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das hier ist der Nachtschwärmer, dafür ist der da(!!)



ACH wirklich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (4. Mai 2010)

nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Mai 2010)

Ich werde diesen Thread, mit der Macht der Hölle, eisern aufrecht erhalten, beschützen.
Wer sich dem in den Wegstellt, der soll ich bereit machen, die fahrt in die Hölle wird unangenehm.


YOU WILL REST IN PEACE!



naja ich hau ab, nacht.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

lol XD

Gute Nacht, Edou!


----------



## Rexo (4. Mai 2010)

_Guten abend und kniet nieder vor meiner signatur
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOtqBsWEt-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich werde diesen Thread, mit der Macht der Hölle, eisern aufrecht erhalten, beschützen.
> Wer sich dem in den Wegstellt, der soll ich bereit machen, die fahrt in die Hölle wird unangenehm.



deswegen wollte ich das wissen!

nacht edou und hi firun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Ich knie grundsätzlich nicht nieder...

"Oh ich stell mich nicht hinten an - Denn niemand ist Untertan..."


----------



## Rexo (4. Mai 2010)

_Hier kommt de rmeister der Youtube Videos xd 

Miss France miss Italie BÄM 




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=6NdMbScS_Yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Ich knie grundsätzlich nicht nieder...



das höre ich sooooooooooo oft und am ende knien sie alle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> das höre ich sooooooooooo oft und am ende knien sie alle!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*kopfschüttel* Vor dir sowieso schon mal gar nicht xP


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> *kopfschüttel* Vor dir sowieso schon mal gar nicht xP



wenn ich deinen willen erstmal gebrochen habe kniest du vor jedem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Du meinen Willen brechen? *wegbrech* Der war gut! *Menschfeind umknuddel* Höhö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

-.-' jedenfalls weisst du ja wie du mich zum aufgeben bringst....


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

*Menschfeind Küsschen auf die Wange geb* Yihah! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Mai 2010)

Ne Axt in der Wirbelsäule tuts auch O_o Das ihr immer so kompliziert seid...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

jaja das leben ist kein ponyhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (4. Mai 2010)

Rexo. Gefunden, gebastelt oder Commission?


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> jaja das leben ist kein ponyhof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da sind wir mal einer Meinung ^^


Edit: Jetzt jeder am Scrubs schauen? XD Fand's grad gut.. "Gestern hast du gefragt, wo man das Stethoskop einschaltet!"... Grandios... Oder wie war das... "Der Blutdruck ist 120/80." "Und wo ist das Stethoskop?" "Äh... Im Koffer?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> servus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dummes Geschwätz.
Liebespaare können hier nicht herrschen.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

oO Wer sagt das denn bitte? Also das mit dem Liebespaar... Und da wir keins sind, können wir hier sehr wohl herrschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Rexo. Gefunden, gebastelt oder Commission?


*
Das Bild is von **Keihound Prazaar auf WoH hat die als Sig und finde die so schon das ich sie auch genommen habe hab Praazar naturlich vorher gefragt warte noch immer auf pn wen er sagt ich soll sie raus nehmen is sie naturlich sofort weg.

P.s wiso is alles Dick Geschrieben -.-

Edit:fast vergessen das Bild is orginal nix dran verändetr nur größe wurde von Prazaar skaliert

Edot:2 OMG DIESE SCHMERZEN 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=sV0dt6uJElw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> oO Wer sagt das denn bitte? Also das mit dem Liebespaar... Und da wir keins sind, können wir hier sehr wohl herrschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich sag das und dann wird es wahrscheinlich auch stimmen.
Solange ich hier bin, wird hier niemand herrschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> was ist das denn für eine einstellung, soldat?!



[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]


> 5. Der Soldat, der tatsächlich bereit ist, für eine Fahne zu sterben, sollte General werden.
> 6. Der Soldat, der es für eine dämliche Idee hält, für eine Fahne zu sterben, sollte Feldwebel werden.
> 7. So komisch es dir vorkommen mag, Offiziere halten sich tatsächlich für echte Soldaten. Lass ihnen am Besten einfach die Illusionen und frag nicht, warum ihre Rüstungen so aussehen, als hätten sie ein Stachelschwein gerammt.
> 8. Der Soldat hat auf die Frage "Gefreiter, melden sie sich freiwillig zum Einsatz in den Pestländern ?" nicht mit einem patzigen "Sicher doch, kein Thema." zu antworten. Die korrekte militärische Antwort lautet "Nein, Sir."


[/font]


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich sag das und dann wird es wahrscheinlich auch stimmen.
> Solange ich hier bin, wird hier niemand herrschen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Herrschen vielleicht nicht, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass Menschfeind und ich ein Liebespaar sind. Der ist mir viel zu pessimistisch XD


----------



## EisblockError (4. Mai 2010)

Hi


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2010)

Konbanwa minnasan


----------



## copap (5. Mai 2010)

god kväll


----------



## Rexo (5. Mai 2010)

_Error dein ava is Naruto im Eremiten Modus oder_


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Herrschen vielleicht nicht, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass Menschfeind und ich ein Liebespaar sind. Der ist mir viel zu pessimistisch XD


Das lässt sich ändern.



EisblockError schrieb:


> Konbanwa minnasan



Konichi Wa EisblockError-san


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Error dein ava is Naruto im Eremiten Modus oder_



Jo^^


btw. Sennin Modus = Eremiten Modus oder?


----------



## copap (5. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Jo^^
> 
> 
> btw. Sennin Modus = Eremiten Modus oder?




Der _Eremitenmodus_ (&#20185;&#20154;&#12514;&#12540;&#12489;, "_Sennin_ Mode") ist Teil der Senjutsu.

Quelle:Google


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das lässt sich ändern.



Willst du jetzt den Kuppler spielen? ......... o..m..g!


----------



## copap (5. Mai 2010)

Singelbörse Buffed.de =D


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2010)

Alles klar, ich schau nämlich immer Eng Dub =)


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

copap schrieb:


> Singelbörse Buffed.de =D



Also so nötig hab ich's dann doch nicht XD


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt den Kuppler spielen? ......... o..m..g!


Eigentlich wollte ich das nicht, aber wenn du unbedingt willst...



Inredhel schrieb:


> Also so nötig hab ich's dann doch nicht XD



Jetzt ist es zu spät.
Menschfeind hat mir schon eine PN geschickt, dass er Interesse hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich geh jetzt.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. Mai 2010)

Manchmal macht ihr mir Angst.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es zu spät.
> Menschfeind hat mir schon eine PN geschickt, dass er Interesse hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Woas? o.o





Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Manchmal macht ihr mir Angst.



Mir auch, mir auch...


----------



## Rexo (5. Mai 2010)

_Na wer kennt das hier noch ^^_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=no6-vsHgHJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

Ich nicht, da dieses Video in meinem Land nicht verfügbar ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich geh jetz auch schlafen. Gute Nacht wünsch ich euch allen =)


----------



## Rexo (5. Mai 2010)

mm dan lass mich ma suchen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gl2NKZtl07c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## Edou (5. Mai 2010)

The Hell is right here, beware of the Devil, Edou is bring the Pain.
HE WILL BREAK THE WALLS DOWN!

Naja bin weg morgen ein ****** Schultag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

Nabend *wink* Wie gehts euch?


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Nabend *wink* Wie gehts euch?



Irgendwas zwischen beschissen und gut


----------



## Rhokan (5. Mai 2010)

> Nabend *wink* Wie gehts euch?


laaaangweilig, btw hi


----------



## Edou (5. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Nabend *wink* Wie gehts euch?


Run away if u see me,dont even say my name.
Dont think that you can know me, dont try and play that Game.
Every day that i get better, i watch as you get worse.
My script is too the letter, and i'll write your final verse.
I am Y2Edou and I will break your neck down.

So könnte man es sagen.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

Alls klar ^^


----------



## dragon1 (5. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Nabend *wink* Wie gehts euch?



Mir gehts tooooooll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen wunderbaren, wundervollen, schoenen Guten Abend.


Und wieder mal aus Dragon1s Tolle-Lieder--Sammlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLesGMA0-rM


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mir gehts tooooooll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deine Freundin ist nicht gut für dich.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mir gehts tooooooll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Juhu!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muZRiKaoPyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine Freundin ist nicht gut für dich.



doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und du hast es gut erkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Boa die Überschaschung ist dir echt gelungen
> Habe mich soooooo gefreut!!! [hug]



War toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (5. Mai 2010)

Find nur ich das eklig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Mai 2010)

ich hab die buffed tasse nananannaan


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Mai 2010)

iredhel ist nen freaky video^^


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Find nur ich das eklig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was, das Video? XD


@Tabuno: DING! GRATZ! XD


----------



## Rushk (5. Mai 2010)

hallüüüü ^^


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> i*N*redhel ist nen freaky video^^



Jep. Definitiv XD Kenn das aber ausm Radio, dachte grad, das passt so gut, von wegen "Mir gehts tooooooooooooooooooooooooll" XD


----------



## Edou (5. Mai 2010)

Times are tough And I've lost it all Had enough And I've hit the wall, Stopped and struck By a semi truck of bad luck. Heart turns hard, And I've lost the dream Soul's been scarred And I wanna scream! Life's been trashed, Like a piece of glass That's been smashed.

The day of Judgment has arrived,Only the blessed shall survive.The second coming of Jesus Christ, Returning like a thief in the night
A tribulation, seven years, The prophet's right the end is near.The written fall of Babylon, All believers dead and gone.
Chosen people ostracized, Take the mark or surely die. To buy or sell, must be affixed, The Antichrist, Six Six Six.
Ushering in the End of Days,Destroying those who've lost their way. Only the blessed shall survive,Armageddon has arrived.


Mhh, iwie bin ich heut nicht glücklich :< - Naja, als herrscher der Hölle ist das ja auch schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Manowar (5. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Was, das Video? XD



Dachte jetzt mehr an unseren frisch Verliebten *g*
Da sifft immer die ganze Freude aus allen Löchern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Mai 2010)

ne sry


----------



## dragon1 (5. Mai 2010)

was meint ihr, welcher der 3 Songs ist der Beste von Van Canto?


Battery - Metallica Cover
Fear of the Dark - Iron Maiden Cover
oder
Speed of Light

ich hab morgen Musikreferat ueber die Jungs von Van Canto, und muss noch eine hoerprobe aussuchen


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, wer sich schon gleich am Anfang so blöde freut, da kann nur eines im busch sein :S
Und nein, sie ist nicht gut für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Dachte jetzt mehr an unseren frisch Verliebten *g*



hmmm seit 50 Tagen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (5. Mai 2010)

Nagut, jetz bin ich aber echt weg.

Bis morgen....nacht.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, wer sich schon gleich am Anfang so blöde freut, da kann nur eines im busch sein :S
> Und nein, sie ist nicht gut für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Egal, ich mag dich trotzdem Razyl xD Auch wenn du nochsoviel Mist schreibst


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hmmm seit 50 Tagen zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer noch Tage mitzählt, der KANN nur frisch verliebt sein XD


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Mai 2010)

boah ich glaube durch die griechen wird unser euro derbe auf die fresse kriegen und 
der doller triumphieren omg inflation in anmarsch -.-


mein avatar ist nur der anfang ^^


----------



## dragon1 (5. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Wer noch Tage mitzählt, der KANN nur frisch verliebt sein XD



Ich hab nur mal eben schnell nachgeschaut XD Ich weiss nicht obs besser macht aber egal xDD


----------



## Manowar (5. Mai 2010)

50Tage sind ja auch frisch *g*


----------



## dragon1 (5. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> 50Tage sind ja auch frisch *g*



hab ich das bestritten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Mai 2010)

eher nicht ^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Egal, ich mag dich trotzdem Razyl xD Auch wenn du nochsoviel Mist schreibst



Ich schreibe Mist? Pff, kümmer du dich mal um deine Freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich schreibe Mist? Pff, kümmer du dich mal um deine Freundin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tu ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber um 21:55? Da is Buffed-Time xD


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Mai 2010)

ja und zwar den mist von letzter woche ^^


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

Ihr habt euch alle lieb, ne? ^^


----------



## dragon1 (5. Mai 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ja und zwar den mist von letzter woche ^^



du bist heute irgendwie der typ der immer einen satz in den raum wirft und sonst nichts tut xD


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Mai 2010)

achja dan ist es woll so ausser das mit der griechen sache die ich geschrieben habe sonst ja ^^


----------



## dragon1 (5. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Ihr habt euch alle lieb, ne? ^^



Tja was wuerde ich ohne euch Buffies (bis auf ein paar nervige ausnahmen wie Lekraan und so) tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr seid fast alle toll


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Mai 2010)

so jetzt ist schicht 
bin ma pennen bis die tage


----------



## dragon1 (5. Mai 2010)

gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Mai 2010)

thx


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Tu ich doch
> ...



Du musst sie immer gut... äh... behandeln. Auch um 21:55


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

Ich muss aber sagen, dass die Fluglotsen mit der Intention für ihren Streik schon nicht ganz Unrecht haben... Wenn wir schon beim Thema Griechenland sind ^^


----------



## dragon1 (5. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du musst sie immer gut... äh... behandeln. Auch um 21:55



Natuerlich, keine frage. Aber wie, wenn sie gerade im anderen Ende der Stadt ist?


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

Auch dann! Für was gibt's Handys? XD


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Natuerlich, keine frage. Aber wie, wenn sie gerade im anderen Ende der Stadt ist?



Hinlaufen oder Taxi holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (5. Mai 2010)

Nicht jeder hat nen Vibrationsalarm am Handy!


----------



## Swoop (5. Mai 2010)

Der Thread lebt ja wieder? ^^


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat nen Vibrationsalarm am Handy!



XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


Sry für die Sinnfreiheit. Aber das war alles, was mir DAZU einfiel XD


----------



## Petersburg (5. Mai 2010)

Swoop schrieb:


> Der Thread lebt ja wieder? ^^



War er denn wirklich jemals ganz tot? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> War er denn wirklich jemals ganz tot?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

Tatsächlich? Na dann wurd's ja erst recht Zeit, dass ich mich dazu entschlossen hab, hier mal auf den Putz zu hauen *feier* XD


----------



## Petersburg (5. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (5. Mai 2010)

Oh man..ich hab nen Cut in der rechten Hand, irgendein Nerv in meiner Hüfte ist verrutscht und nervt mich bei jedem Schritt, ich bin nen bissl verkatert, hab nen bösen Sonnenbrand am Rücken und bin noch müde..
Überredet mich bitte dazu, trainieren zu gehen


----------



## dragon1 (5. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (5. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Oh man..ich hab nen Cut in der rechten Hand, irgendein Nerv in meiner Hüfte ist verrutscht und nervt mich bei jedem Schritt, ich bin nen bissl verkatert, hab nen bösen Sonnenbrand am Rücken und bin noch müde..
> Überredet mich bitte dazu, trainieren zu gehen



Wie hast du das mit dem Cut geschafft? XD Und das mit dem Nerv in der Hüfte könnte der Ischias sein, lieber mal zum Orthopäden gehen und abchecken lassen. Der Kater und der Sonnenbrand sind deine Schuld, dafür bedauer ich dich nicht.

Wenn dir das Trainiern keine Schmerzen bereitet, dann geh auch. Aber wenn du Schmerzen dabei haben solltest (ich red jetzt von Hüfte und Hand), dann lass es und geh zum Arzt. Und das ist ernst gemeint, ich weiß, von was ich rede ^^


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Na dann wurd's ja erst recht Zeit, dass ich mich dazu entschlossen hab, hier mal auf den Putz zu hauen *feier* XD



Wo ist denn Menschfeind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (5. Mai 2010)

Beim Shwimmen das Riff gestriffen..
Ischias glaube ich nicht so ganz, der ist ja mehr so am Arsch und geht ins Bein runter. Bei mir isses so quasi neben dem Glockenspiel (also Innenschenkel)
Kommt ab und zu mal und irgendwann flutscht er wieder rein und alles ist wieder gut ^^

Und hey! Ich war mit Sonnenschutz eingecremt und getrunken habe ich auch nicht, also da bitte auch bemitleiden!


----------



## dragon1 (5. Mai 2010)

*WARNUNG! 
In wien wurde eine Dihydrogenmonoxid Bombe an einer Schule gefunden! WARNUNG!*





Wer den witz verstanden hat nicht verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *WARNUNG!
> In wien wurde eine Dihydrogenmonoxid Bombe an einer Schule gefunden! WARNUNG!*



Ist ja nur ne Wasserbombe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOIN EINE DIHYDROGENMONOXIDBOMBE!! Wir werden alle sterben!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wo ist denn Menschfeind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Woher soll ich das wissen? Spielt vll grad Mütze-Glatze oder so XD

Edit: Ich fahr jetz von meiner Tante heim und geh schlafen. Macht's gut *wink*


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xy0LhVHsmzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Sportfreunde Stiller \o/


----------



## Rexo (5. Mai 2010)

_Guten abend ihr alten sacke :3





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=PRJ99wuV1ng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Symphony of Destruction is so geil





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=1qKGZ4Ysy5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. Mai 2010)

so vom Far Cry 2 Zocken da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> so vom Far Cry 2 Zocken da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du meinst das Spiel, was weder eine durchdachte Story noch irgendetwas sinnvolles beinhaltet? :S


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du meinst das Spiel, was weder eine durchdachte Story noch irgendetwas sinnvolles beinhaltet? :S



jap =)


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> jap =)



Geh weg damit :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. Mai 2010)

ne das spiel is toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






DAS MUSS JETZT EINFACH SEIN : Wie merkst Du Dir die 11 88 0? 11 Mio Griechen erhalten 88 Mrd und zahlen 0 zurück.


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ne das spiel is toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähem... nein. Das Spiel war nicht maln würdiger nachfolger zu Far Cry :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem... nein. Das Spiel war nicht maln würdiger nachfolger zu Far Cry :<





Far cry 1 habe ich noch nie gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Far cry 1 habe ich noch nie gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schlecht.


----------



## Rexo (5. Mai 2010)

_Wo is Noxiel wen man ihn braucht _


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. Mai 2010)

ich sage gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist ja nur ne Wasserbombe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



spassbremse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einer in unserer schule hat echt panik bekommen


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> spassbremse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



o.O
Wasserbomben in Handgranatenform yyay


----------



## Rexo (5. Mai 2010)

_Lillyan ?? wo bleibt Noxiel ^^_


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2010)

Lilly mag uns nicht mehr :<


----------



## Jester (5. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lilly mag uns nicht mehr :<



Mich mochte sie nie :<
1. Post im Nachtschwärmer! Hooray!


----------



## Rexo (5. Mai 2010)

_Das video hier is absolut epic

Ne Champagnier Schlacht xD _





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=blH7XDfgdHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## copap (5. Mai 2010)

guten abend


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Mich mochte sie nie :<
> 1. Post im Nachtschwärmer! Hooray!



1. Ohhh, du armer
2. Glückwunsch


----------



## Jester (5. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Ohhh, du armer



Ich werds überleben... knapp...


----------



## Rexo (5. Mai 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich werds überleben... knapp...



_Wilkommen in der welt des Wahnsins_


----------



## Jester (5. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wilkommen in der welt des Wahnsins_



Wie kann ich Willkommen geheißen werden in einer Welt, die ich nie verließ?


----------



## Rexo (5. Mai 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Wie kann ich Willkommen geheißen werden in einer Welt, die ich nie verließ?


_
mm...Wilkommen in der welt des Anhaltenden Blödsins und Idiotismus 

So besser?_


----------



## Jester (5. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> mm...Wilkommen in der welt des Anhaltenden Blödsins und Idiotismus
> 
> So besser?_



Perfekt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (6. Mai 2010)

Jemand hier? ;P


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2010)

Ist das bei uns eigentlich cheaterei? *g*


----------



## Soramac (6. Mai 2010)

Mh, wasdenn ? ;p

Ich darf net mehr posten, aber editieren oder ?.. ach man .


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie ist das Wetter bei dir? :>


----------



## Breakyou (6. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend Gentleman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

*sich reinschlepp* Abend *totaaaal muede sei*


----------



## EisblockError (6. Mai 2010)

SPAM!!!


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *sich reinschlepp* Abend *totaaaal muede sei*



Schafft dich deine Freundin so sehr? *g*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Mai 2010)

servus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2010)

_Guten Abend alle zusammen _


----------



## Breakyou (6. Mai 2010)

Rexo ich muss sagen deine Sig ist die beste die ich seit langem gesehen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Rexo ich muss sagen deine Sig ist die beste die ich seit langem gesehen hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2010)

abönd


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schafft dich deine Freundin so sehr? *g*



Neee die schule war heute sooo laaaaaaang
MA Sa, Musikreferat, Nachmittagsunterricht...


----------



## Edou (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
Liebe Leser und Leserinnen dieses Postes,
Hiermit möchte ich einen Guten Abend verkünden. Daraus Resultiert aber auch mein gleich geschehendes offline gehen.
Ich Wünsche euch allen weiterhin einen schönen Abend bzw. Nacht bis Morgen.


----------



## Breakyou (6. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Neee die schule war heute sooo laaaaaaang
> MA Sa, Musikreferat, Nachmittagsunterricht...



ich musste heut einen spontanen 5 minütigen Vortrag halten um das freie Sprech zu trainnieren. Der Vortrag sollte folgende Worter beinhalten/erklären/verknüpft sein:
Wii
Anti-Depressiva
Durchfall
Eber
Lolli
Mango
Nitro Circus
Deine Mutter
..


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich musste heut einen spontanen 5 minütigen Vortrag halten um das freie Sprech zu trainnieren. Der Vortrag sollte folgende Worter beinhalten:
> Wii
> Anti-Depressiva
> Durchfall
> ...



und, erfolgreich?


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> abönd


Abend, komm mal im ICQ on :X



dragon1 schrieb:


> Neee die schule war heute sooo laaaaaaang
> MA Sa, Musikreferat, Nachmittagsunterricht...



Achso. Ok, ich dachte schon. :S


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso. Ok, ich dachte schon. :S



was dachtest du schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> was dachtest du schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt ja bestimmte ähem Sportdisziplinen, die anstrengend sein können in einer Beziehung xD


----------



## Breakyou (6. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> und, erfolgreich?



so ziemlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein kleiner Auschnitt:
"Eber sind friedliche Waldtiere die bevorzugt Mangos essen. Aber in der heutigen Zeit ist es für sie schwer Mangos zu finden und deswegen müssen sie Lollis essen. Davon bekommen sie aber Durchfall und werden ganz traurig. Dann kommen Jonny Knoxville vom NitroCircus und gibt ihnen Anti-Depressiva [...]"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Razyl..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

aaaah und  ich dachte es soll auch noch sinn ergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Es gibt ja bestimmte ähem Sportdisziplinen, die anstrengend sein können in einer Beziehung xD



ach du kannst es auch direkt sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. Mai 2010)

Warum ignoriert ihr mich seit gestern >.<


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Also Razyl..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was? :<



dragon1 schrieb:


> ach du kannst es auch direkt sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich doch o.O


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2010)

_Das Mussten alle Katzen Besitzer kennen ^^
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich doch o.O


Welche sportdisziplin ? *Sich dumm stell*


----------



## Breakyou (6. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> aaaah und ich dachte es soll auch noch sinn ergeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es SOLLTE Sinn ergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich konnte aus folgenden Gruppen wählen:
Schinkennudel
Nostale
Skateboard
Playstation 3
Hund
Ripstik
___________________________
 Tomatensoße 
Pokemon
Funbox
Chucks
deine Mutter
Bayern
Nitrocircus
__________________________
und die oben genannte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Welche sportdisziplin ? *Sich dumm stell*



Umgangssprachlich Matratzensport genannt.


----------



## Breakyou (6. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Welche sportdisziplin ? *Sich dumm stell*



Sex.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Umgangssprachlich Matratzensport genannt.



Vergiss es, ich bin 14 sie is ein Jahr juenger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (6. Mai 2010)

Rexo ich verstehe den Comic nicht


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Vergiss es, ich bin 14 sie is ein Jahr juenger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na und? Gesetze sind zum brechen da!


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na und? Gesetze sind zum brechen da!



Das war gerade anstifftung zu illegalen handlungen oder Ôo


----------



## Breakyou (6. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Rexo ich verstehe den Comic nicht



ich glauuuuuuuube des Alligators Schwanz wurde verstümmelt und Abends im Bett war tote Hose :>


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Rexo ich verstehe den Comic nicht



_-.-

Das Kroko sitzt am pc und die katze will was zu futtern und das Kroko sagt Ich bin Beschaftigt ,voraufhin die Lätze die Krallen ausfahrt und angreift _





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sY0tjr3_kbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kEIe1NYLRGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (6. Mai 2010)

Achso, ich dachte die Katze jammert die ganze Nacht rum

naja, Rexo, dein Ava ist sowasvon Super!

sobald ich ihn anseh muss ich lachen xD
echt genial


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich glauuuuuuuube des Alligators Schwanz wurde verstümmelt und Abends im Bett war tote Hose :>


_
Nein Das Kroko am pc wahr das Kind die eltern sind die im Bett 
_


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Das war gerade anstifftung zu illegalen handlungen oder Ôo



Meinst du, jemand macht sich echt die Mühe, so einen Fall zu kontrollieren? Die Chance ist wohl sehr gering xD


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meinst du, jemand macht sich echt die Mühe, so einen Fall zu kontrollieren? Die Chance ist wohl sehr gering xD



Razyl, von dir haette ich soetwas nicht erwartet Oo


----------



## Breakyou (6. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meinst du, jemand macht sich echt die Mühe, so einen Fall zu kontrollieren? Die Chance ist wohl sehr gering xD



Wenn er es schlau anstellt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Achso, ich dachte die Katze jammert die ganze Nacht rum
> 
> naja, Rexo, dein Ava ist sowasvon Super!
> 
> ...



_Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab noch 10 Verschiedene Versionen davon auf dem PC_


----------



## Edou (6. Mai 2010)

Ich hasse euch gerade, danke fürs ignorieren >kkthxbb<


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Wenn er es schlau anstellt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr seid ja mal echt bescheuert...
Ich hab nicht wirklich vor in naechster Zeit meine Unschuld zu verlieren, nur mal so nebenbei.


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich hasse euch gerade, danke fürs ignorieren >kkthxbb<



_**Edou Kopftatschelt und keks Gib***_


----------



## Breakyou (6. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich hasse euch gerade, danke fürs ignorieren >kkthxbb<



ich war heut den ganzen Tag in deiner Heimatstadt unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Dragon1 wir machen nur Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles kommt mit der Zeit


----------



## Edou (6. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich war heut den ganzen Tag in deiner Heimatstadt unterwegs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ausgeraubt wurdest du nicht? Echt ein guter tag für dich.


Naja wo warst den?

also wo genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw alko muss ma zu mir kommen, oder ich zu ihm.....irgendwann....irgendwann...^.^


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Razyl, von dir haette ich soetwas nicht erwartet Oo


Wieso nicht? o.O



Breakyou schrieb:


> Wenn er es schlau anstellt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn...



dragon1 schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja mal echt bescheuert...
> Ich hab nicht wirklich vor in naechster Zeit meine Unschuld zu verlieren, nur mal so nebenbei.



Nicht? Ach wie langweilig


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2010)

_Das hier musste der Humor von Kronas sein _



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

also ich finds auch witzig rexo xD


----------



## Breakyou (6. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Und ausgeraubt wurdest du nicht? Echt ein guter tag für dich.
> 
> 
> Naja wo warst den?
> ...



Also erstmal war es ein scheiß Wetter :/
Das übliche halt McDonald,NewYorker,Titus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber von Schwetzingen bis Mannheim wurden die Schienen gebaut und ich musste auf Friedrichsfeld ausweichen :/
Ausgeraubt? nein ich war ja nicht im ******-Viertel


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja mal echt bescheuert...
> Ich hab nicht wirklich vor in naechster Zeit meine Unschuld zu verlieren, nur mal so nebenbei.


keine sorge du wirst schon früh genug noch deine unschuld verlieren.


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2010)

_OMG das Bild is is so unbeschreiblich niedlich ^^_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> keine sorge du wirst schon früh genug noch deine unschuld verlieren.



war das eine drohung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Edou (6. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Also erstmal war es ein scheiß Wetter :/
> Das übliche halt McDonald,NewYorker,Titus
> 
> 
> ...


Jop, wetter war heut des beschissenste^^
 Mcdonalds, war klar^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> keine sorge du wirst schon früh genug noch deine unschuld verlieren.



Tabuno kennt sich aus hrhr


----------



## Breakyou (6. Mai 2010)

Rexo das ist süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> keine sorge du wirst schon früh genug noch deine unschuld verlieren.



verstehe nur ich das "so" ?


----------



## Breakyou (6. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> verstehe nur ich das "so" ?



surprise butt secks!


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Rexo das ist süß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^ der Text is aber fail


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> verstehe nur ich das "so" ?


was verstehst du denn mit so?


----------



## Edou (6. Mai 2010)

Naja bin weg, see ya >>kkthxbb<<


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> was verstehst du denn mit so?


Das du Dragon1 die Unschuld nehmen wirst



Edou schrieb:


> Naja bin weg, see ya >>kkthxbb<<



Bye bye


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kHmvkRoEowc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

ihr macht mir angst xD Wenn ich weiterhin so viel im internet surfe, werde ich schon bald genauso sein, denk ich  )=


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ihr macht mir angst xD Wenn ich weiterhin so viel im internet surfe, werde ich schon bald genauso sein, denk ich )=



Du bist schon so....


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist schon so....



neee so schlim auch wieder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> was verstehst du denn mit so?






Razyl schrieb:


> Das du Dragon1 die Unschuld nehmen wirst



^
this


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

jetzt wird schondiskutiert ob Tabuno mir [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Unschuld nehmen wird... kranke welt xD[/font]


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2010)

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=u0R9QtAEiQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



TETRIS!!!_


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> neee so schlim auch wieder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh doch.


----------



## Breakyou (6. Mai 2010)

Ich verlasse euch jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wünsche euch eine schöne Nacht.
Ich werde jetzt von Heaven Shall Burn & the Devil Wears Prada in den Schlaf gewogen <3


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> jetzt wird schondiskutiert ob Tabuno mir [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Unschuld nehmen wird... kranke welt xD[/font]



per pm disskutieren wir schon WIE er es machen wird xD


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh doch.



warum. WARUM! WAAAARUUUUUM!!! *Panisch herumrenn*




Menschfeind- schrieb:


> per pm disskutieren wir schon WIE er es machen wird xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> warum. WARUM! WAAAARUUUUUM!!! *Panisch herumrenn*



Weil du eine 13-jährige Freundin hast... und noch hier rumhängst


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich verlasse euch jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



good night, good fight!

ich bin auch mal weg!

und treibt es nich zu doll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> jetzt wird schondiskutiert ob Tabuno mir [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Unschuld nehmen wird... kranke welt xD[/font]


komisch, ein satz einfach so geschrieben nichts dabei gedacht und die leute kommen auf sowas o.O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> komisch, ein satz einfach so geschrieben nichts dabei gedacht und die leute kommen auf sowas o.O
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, siehste mal, wie krank die hier sind.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

Naja, ihr habt mir auf jeden fall den abend erheitert^^ Gute nacht.


----------



## Soramac (6. Mai 2010)

Mh, was los hier.. ich hol meine Freunde, dann boxen wir euch. so richtig, wir machen euch tischkante,  ich komm mit meinen  neggers und checkers und mach euch platt, dass das klar ist.


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AxdrK2FyErE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_hier was fur die ''Nerds'' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mh, was los hier.. ich hol meine Freunde, dann boxen wir euch. so richtig, wir machen euch tischkante, ich komm mit meinen neggers und checkers und mach euch platt, dass das klar ist.


ey ganz ruhig ja ich weiß wo dein haus wohnt damit das ma klar is ya? siktirlan..


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hey was heisst hier Nerds!


----------



## Soramac (6. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ey ganz ruhig ja ich weiß wo dein haus wohnt damit das ma klar is ya? siktirlan..



Wir machen euch fertig, niemand beleidigt unsere Ehre. Wir machen Hundekuchen aus Euch.


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Naja, ihr habt mir auf jeden fall den abend erheitert^^ Gute nacht.



Deine Freundin kann dir auch den Abend erheitern hrhr


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wir machen euch fertig, niemand beleidigt unsere Ehre. Wir machen Hundekuchen aus Euch.


mmmh lecker pedigree


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine Freundin kann dir auch den Abend erheitern hrhr


Immer wenn sie da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber sie hat erst am Samstag wieder zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Immer wenn sie da ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und da sage er noch, dass er noch seine Unschuld besitzt tzz


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Immer wenn sie da ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


an den anderen tagen muss sie schließlich ihre anderen freunde treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und da sage er noch, dass er noch seine Unschuld besitzt tzz





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es geht nicht immer um das eine... einfach zusammen Zeit verbringen ist schoen genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2010)

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=UXZGzhsS-5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OMFG ich konnte so was nie xD _


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Es geht nicht immer um das eine... einfach zusammen Zeit verbringen ist schoen genug
> ...



Man kann auch bei dem "Einen" zusammen zeit Verbringen hrhrhr


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man kann auch bei dem "Einen" zusammen zeit Verbringen hrhrhr




Gute Nacht Razyl...deine bemerkungen versuessen mir jeden abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Razyl...deine bemerkungen versuessen mir jeden abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hoffe deine Freundin versüßt dir auch einiges... xD
Gute Nacht


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2010)

_Wo is Noxiel hab ne frage _


----------



## Tabuno (6. Mai 2010)

bin auch ma wech bonne nuit mes amis au revoir..


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2010)

_/push ihr faulen sacke_


----------



## Arosk (6. Mai 2010)

Wieviel uhr hamma? Meine Windows Zeit geht nicht.


----------



## ipercoop (6. Mai 2010)

22:25


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wieviel uhr hamma? Meine Windows Zeit geht nicht.



08.05.2010   01:11


----------



## Arosk (6. Mai 2010)

Ich hab jetzt schon X SNTP Server ausprobiert... muß leider immer die Internetzeit abfragen weil die Batterie aufm MB im Eimer ist und ich immer die Steckerleiste ausmache...deswegen geht die Uhr immer falsch. Manchmal kommt noch dazu das die Zeit nicht aktualisiert wird... Aktuell nutz ich atlas.uni-paderborn.de als SNTP, das funkt aber auch grad nicht...

SNTP = Simple Network Time Protocol also zum Uhren einzustellen xD


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend ihr Lieben *wink*


----------



## EisblockError (6. Mai 2010)

Mann, ich hab so nen großen Fairy Tail und One Piece rückstand, bin die gnaze Zeit am Anime schauen...
und gleich noch Neue Naruto Folge und habe noch 1 Anime angefangen.

hab eindeutig zu wenig Zeit.


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2010)

_Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer findet noch das elten vs simon ne scheiss Kopie ist ??_


----------



## Skatero (6. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Von was?


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2010)

_Kenny vs Spenny 

Kenny is so n arschloch spenny tut mir dauernt leid_


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

Kenny vs. Spenny is so witzig XD natürlich is Elton vs. Simon der Abklatsch davon, aber ich finds trotzdem ganz okay... Besser als genug anderer Mist, der im Fernsehen läuft, wie "Deutschlands nächste Topfmodell" und so...


----------



## EisblockError (6. Mai 2010)

Elton vs. Simon ist ganz ok, nur leider nicht so extrem wie K vs S ^^

Ich mag beide irgendwie nicht, generell find ich Kenny besser, nur manchmal schummelt der ganz extrem was kacke ist^^


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CcMoI_ojm0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. Mai 2010)

Abend.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

Wuhu! Grad was gefunden ^^ Stein-Schere-Papier war gestern! Ab heute gibt es das viel bessere:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fängt harmlos an, ne?









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Scho bissl härter, oder? XD









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wuhu! Wenn einer mal DAS mit mir spielen kann, hat er gelernt...

Wer sich daran gern mal online versuchen mag -> RPS 25 Online Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und wem selbst das noch nicht genug ist: Es gibt auch noch die RPS 101 Variante!!!


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2010)

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=8T5Cdn-D-5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



KENNY DU VERDAMMTER SCHUMLER ^^_


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

voll witzig, ich chatte grad mit so nem komischen inder XD


----------



## EisblockError (6. Mai 2010)

Also ich blick da definitiv nicht durch, auch wenn ich andauernd gewinne


----------



## Manoroth (6. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bU4LoUfOr1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Also ich blick da definitiv nicht durch, auch wenn ich andauernd gewinne



Geht mir auch so XD


----------



## Soramac (7. Mai 2010)

Stell ich mir lustig vor, wenn man das spielt.. nee das war ein Auto und keine Giraffe, deshalb ich gewonnen, ja aber ich hatte das Hochhaus, ja aber das sah aus wie eine Tomate. Das gilt nicht.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Ja richtig XD Vor allem würd mich ma interessieren, ob es wirklich Leute auf der Welt gibt, die die 101 Variante auswendig gelernt haben o.o


----------



## Alion (7. Mai 2010)

Ich gucke mal in den Thred. Ist um 03:55 noch jemand hier?


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Mai 2010)

Ja. Konnt ab 2:30 nicht mehr pennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (7. Mai 2010)

Awesome. Und was machst du jetzt so nachdem du nicht mehr schlafen kannst?
Ich hab heut bis 0:00 ICC 25er geraidet. Danach erstmal was gegessen und noch etwas gefarmt. Jetzt hocke ich vor dem Rechner und höre mir Klassische Musik an und sehe nebenbei DS9 auf Kabel1. (edit: das jetzt aber fertig ist)


----------



## Soramac (7. Mai 2010)

Ich denke nach... und es tut so weh. [font="tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Placebo - Running Up That Hill[/font]


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

*wink*


----------



## Alion (7. Mai 2010)

Wie schwer sind für mich deine Gedanken, wie ist ihre Summe so gross und wollt ich sie zählen so währen sie mehr als der Sand.


----------



## Soramac (7. Mai 2010)

<3


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2010)

abend. warum so still?


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

Schon wieder 21 Uhr? Meine PC Uhr geht immer noch nicht.


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> abend. warum so still?



Weil ich kurz mit Skatero einen nervigen Idioten aus den ICQ-Chat entfernen musste :S


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ich kurz mit Skatero einen nervigen Idioten aus den ICQ-Chat entfernen musste :S



*lach*


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JoPddgkjg8w&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JoPddgkjg8w&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *lach*



Die Intelligenz dieses Typen ist zum Lachen, da hast du Recht. Egal, wie geht es dir?


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Intelligenz dieses Typen ist zum Lachen, da hast du Recht. Egal, wie geht es dir?



Razyl, ich haette mir vor ein paar monaten nie gedacht dass man mit dir auch friedlich auskommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke die Nachfrage, mir gehts super. Schulwoche hintermir, Wochenende mit Freundin und Kumpels wartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Razyl, ich haette mir vor ein paar monaten nie gedacht dass man mit dir auch friedlich auskommen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum sollte man mit mir nicht friedlich auskommen? Ich flame nur Leute, die mir entweder total auf die Nerven gehen oder einfach nur Idioten sind. Ein paar flames treffen auch normale Leute, die aber meistens nicht ernst gemeint sind.
N1ce zum letzteren.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Razyl, ich haette mir vor ein paar monaten nie gedacht dass man mit dir auch friedlich auskommen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


razyl kommt jetzt endlich klar das brille & co weg sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum sollte man mit mir nicht friedlich auskommen? Ich flame nur Leute, die mir entweder total auf die Nerven gehen oder einfach nur Idioten sind. Ein paar flames treffen auch normale Leute, die aber meistens nicht ernst gemeint sind.
> N1ce zum letzteren.



Naja, es gab ne zeit da hab ich dich fuer den schlimmsten miesmacher der welt gehalten...jetzt weiss ich, es gibt schlimmere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. Mai 2010)

Nabnd....*duck*


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum sollte man mit mir nicht friedlich auskommen? Ich flame nur Leute, die mir entweder total auf die Nerven gehen oder einfach nur Idioten sind. Ein paar flames treffen auch normale Leute, die aber meistens nicht ernst gemeint sind.
> N1ce zum letzteren.



Ironie ist was schönes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> razyl kommt jetzt endlich klar das brille & co weg sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich komm aber nicht so richtig damit klar xP 
Jetzt gibts wirklich nicht mehr so oft interessante/spassige diskussionen. Brille war eine Lustige Brille 


bin halbe std wech, bis dann


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Mai 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich komm aber nicht so richtig damit klar xP
> Jetzt gibts wirklich nicht mehr so oft interessante/spassige diskussionen.


zeiten ändern sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich komm aber nicht so richtig damit klar xP
> Jetzt gibts wirklich nicht mehr so oft interessante/spassige diskussionen. Brille war eine Lustige Brille
> 
> 
> bin halbe std wech, bis dann



Nicht immer an Gestern denken... ich beschwer mich auch nicht das Lachmann nicht mehr aktiv ist.

Spielt noch jemand von euch ET?


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nicht immer an Gestern denken... ich beschwer mich auch nicht das Lachmann nicht mehr aktiv ist.



ach ich finds zwar schade, aber was solls.


----------



## The Paladin (7. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer

Ich kenn ET nicht, aber ich spiele meistens ETW. Meinst du das?


----------



## Edou (7. Mai 2010)

na alles fit?^^


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ach ich finds zwar schade, aber was solls.


rl > buffed


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer
> 
> Ich kenn ET nicht, aber ich spiele meistens ETW. Meinst du das?



Was ist ETW?

Ich rede von http://www.splashdamage.com/content/wolfenstein-enemy-territory-barracks


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> razyl kommt jetzt endlich klar das brille & co weg sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ähem nö. Hier treiben sich ja immer noch eine menge Leute rum mit einem IQ unter der Normal-Grenze.



dragon1 schrieb:


> Naja, es gab ne zeit da hab ich dich fuer den schlimmsten miesmacher der welt gehalten...jetzt weiss ich, es gibt schlimmere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin kein schlimmer Miesmacher ><



dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich komm aber nicht so richtig damit klar xP
> Jetzt gibts wirklich nicht mehr so oft interessante/spassige diskussionen. Brille war eine Lustige Brille



Jetzt besteht der Thread nur noch aus Sinnlosigkeit.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> rl > buffed



Gute rl / buffed verteilung > rl > buffed xD


----------



## The Paladin (7. Mai 2010)

Yoah, mir gehts gut. Hab aus lauter Langeweile begonnen ein Buch zu schreiben. Hab bis jetzt 5 A5 Seiten ^^


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt besteht der Thread nur noch aus Sinnlosigkeit.


war das nicht schon immer so ?


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt besteht der Thread nur noch aus Sinnlosigkeit.



Nichts hat wirklich Sinn *engages SINN DES LEBENS discussion*


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nichts hat wirklich Sinn *engages SINN DES LEBENS discussion*



42


----------



## The Paladin (7. Mai 2010)

Äh, bin ich unerwünscht reingeplatzt?


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> war das nicht schon immer so ?


lustige diskussionen oder einfach nur stumfpfes gelaber, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ob das sinn macht.


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Gute rl / buffed verteilung > rl > buffed xD


/sign



dragon1 schrieb:


> war das nicht schon immer so ?



Nein, früher war die Sinnlosigkeit zwar auch da, aber besser verpackt.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2010)

hmm, hab alles von Ibash und germanbash durch, hat wer ne aehnlich witzige seite? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tabuno schrieb:


> lustige diskussionen oder einfach nur stumfpfes gelaber, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ob das sinn macht.



Sinn macht keins von beidem, Spass macht das erste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Äh, bin ich unerwünscht reingeplatzt?



Warum denn?


----------



## The Paladin (7. Mai 2010)

Es sieht so aus als ob Ihr lieber unter euch sein wollt, so etwas habe ich bei Nachtschwärmer nicht gesehen. Naja, war auch 5 Tage net drinne.

Edit: Der Lachmann ist weg? Schade, der war mir Sympathisch


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, früher war die Sinnlosigkeit zwar auch da, aber besser verpackt.


Liegt daran das du nur noch nörgelst und flamst und hier nur noch zu 90% Kiddis (nicht aufs Alter bezogen) unterwegs sind die einfach nur ihren E-Penis hochpushen wollten statt sich zu unterhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Es sieht so aus als ob Ihr lieber unter euch sein wollt, so etwas habe ich bei Nachtschwärmer nicht gesehen. Naja, war auch 5 Tage net drinnen



Nö, du warst einfach zu klein... wenn du gelesen werden willst mach einen Link rein in deinen Post

http://z0r.de/1669

oder das:	





















.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Liegt daran das du nur noch nörgelst und flamst und hier nur noch zu 90% Kiddis (nicht aufs Alter bezogen) unterwegs sind die einfach nur ihren E-Penis hochpushen wollten statt sich zu unterhalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Razyl in schutz nehm*
Razyl nörgelt vielleicht, aber wirklich flamen tut er so gut wie nie


----------



## Edou (7. Mai 2010)

Wie war euer tag?^^


----------



## The Paladin (7. Mai 2010)

Ah, www.z0r.de

Davon habe ich eine Excel Datei erstellt um aufzuschreiben welche Zahl welches Video ist. Bin bis 563 gekommen ^^

Edit: Mein Tag war gut, ein Typ aus meiner Klasse (Den ich nicht leiden kann) wurde ins Gefängnis geschickt. (Er ist 19) Grund: Er hat ein 10 Jahre altes Kind verprügelt weil es sich vorgedrängelt hat beim Kassa stehen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Wie war euer tag?^^


Scheiße, wie so ziemlich jeder Tag zur Zeit...


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Wie war euer tag?^^



Schule, dann mit nem Freund  "Ein Fisch namens Wanda" angesehen (KOESTLICHST)
Dann im Internet surfen und mich langeweiln.


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ah, www.z0r.de
> 
> Davon habe ich eine Excel Datei erstellt um aufzuschreiben welche Zahl welches Video ist. Bin bis 563 gekommen ^^



lol xD

Edit: Spiegeleier jam jam http://z0r.de/410


----------



## The Paladin (7. Mai 2010)

Ich könnte die Liste hier reinkopieren, aber es gibt Gründe die Dagegensprechen:

1. Zuviel Text
2. Nur ich verstehe was ich geschrieben habe (Oder versteht Ihr das hier: Dummer Anime scheiß)

Edit: @Arosk, bei mir heißt es: Schwanz Elektro Schock xD


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Liegt daran das du nur noch nörgelst und flamst und hier nur noch zu 90% Kiddis (nicht aufs Alter bezogen) unterwegs sind die einfach nur ihren E-Penis hochpushen wollten statt sich zu unterhalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich finde es toll, dass du soviel Selbstkritik äußerst.



dragon1 schrieb:


> *Razyl in schutz nehm*
> Razyl nörgelt vielleicht, aber wirklich flamen tut er so gut wie nie


Danke :S Ich kann auch gar nicht mehr hier flamen, sonst kommen ja sofort die Mods...



Edou schrieb:


> Wie war euer tag?^^


Sehr gut


----------



## Edou (7. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sehr gut



kewl


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> kewl



Ich mach mir jetzt was essen und streichel die Katzen.


----------



## The Paladin (7. Mai 2010)

Hier ist: Ace Ventura dreht durch: 477

Edit: Du hast Katzen? *Meine Katze streichel* Mein Kater heißt Zombie


----------



## Edou (7. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich mach mir jetzt was essen und streichel die Katzen.



kuwl


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich finde es toll, dass du soviel Selbstkritik äußerst.



Wo war das Selbstkritik? Ich spame so gut wie nie Sinnlos um meinen Counter zu pushen, sonst wär er schon um einiges höher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und flamen tu ich auch nicht.


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hier ist: Ace Ventura dreht durch: 477
> 
> Edit: Du hast Katzen? *Meine Katze streichel* Mein Kater heißt Zombie



Ja, 2 Muschies... die eine ist ein Jahr alt und heißt Luna und die andere 30 Jahre alt und heißt Lili 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, 2 Muschies... die eine ist ein Jahr alt und heißt Luna und die andere 30 Jahre alt und heißt Lili
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die L&L Katzen des Arosk!


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

Achja die eine ist 10 Jahre, nicht 30... Epic fail.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, 2 Muschies... die eine ist ein Jahr alt und heißt Luna und die andere 30 Jahre alt und heißt Lili
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


30 jahre? oO


----------



## Edou (7. Mai 2010)

Bin weg, nacht bis morgen oder so.
 Schwärmt noch fleißig und joa...^^


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

http://z0r.de/1045 Oh mann, der Song ist so genial xD


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend *wink* Grad Pause in ICC, dacht ich spam mal kurz rein XD


----------



## The Paladin (7. Mai 2010)

Mein Kater heißt Tommy (Aber nur bei mir hört er auf Zombie ^^) und ist fast 3 Jahre Alt.

Hm, wenn man ihn zu lange streichelt beginnt er einem in die Hand zu beißen (Ohne Druck, der will nur spielen ^^)


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Guten Abend *wink* Grad Pause in ICC, dacht ich spam mal kurz rein XD


wo seid ihr?


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wo seid ihr?



Nicht über WoW reden!


----------



## Tabuno (7. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nicht über WoW reden!


wieso nicht. :l


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

Weils schon anfängt... ich hab mir gestern wieder http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=137853 anschauen müssen :<


----------



## The Paladin (7. Mai 2010)

Und das hier ist Episch

Milkshakes


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Weils schon anfängt... ich hab mir gestern wieder http://warcraftmovie...w.php?id=137853 anschauen müssen :<



Ich hab mir letztens alte WoW-Movies vor Wotlk angesehen... das waren noch Zeiten <3


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letztens alte WoW-Movies vor Wotlk angesehen... das waren noch Zeiten <3



Der aus World of Roguecraft war frueher mein totales Vorbild in Wow xD
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-7546452245514102919#


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letztens alte WoW-Movies vor Wotlk angesehen... das waren noch Zeiten <3



Wayne in dem Video komm ich vor xD


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TO5X1vre7_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Immer noch ein geniales Lied *-*


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist besser.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1oDXRo78rtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Naja, bin mal bissel ET zocken. http://de.xfire.com/profile/shadowking99 *g*


----------



## The Paladin (7. Mai 2010)

Leute, ich gehe off um in ETW Spanien zu vernichten 

BB, ich komme evtl. später wieder off


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2010)

Saw 2 läuft, Horror-Schocker mit Niveau ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> BB, ich komme evtl. später wieder off



Ahja... du kommst also später wieder off :S


----------



## Reflox (7. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (7. Mai 2010)

Hey ich brauch soziale Ablenkung sonst fliegt mein Nervenkostuem in den Keller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hey ich brauch *soziale *Ablenkung sonst fliegt mein Nervenkostuem in den Keller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



seit wann ist irgendwas am nachtschwärmer sozial?^^


----------



## Reflox (7. Mai 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> seit wann ist irgendwas am nachtschwärmer sozial?^^


Der war gut^^


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Der war gut^^



ist doch so zeig mir mal was soziales hier drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (7. Mai 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> ist doch so zeig mir mal was soziales hier drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1:0 fuer dich...


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> seit wann ist irgendwas am nachtschwärmer sozial?^^



<-----


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> 1:0 fuer dich...



^^ und wie gehts sonst so?


----------



## Reflox (7. Mai 2010)

Gut bis auf die "waaah ich sterbe" Anfarlle xD Naja nicht so schlimm noch paar Minuten dann sollte es vorbei sein^^^^^^ Ja ich bin ein Psycho^^ und wie geht's dir? P.s fuer unsinnige Satze ist der Ipod schuld^^


----------



## mookuh (7. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Gut bis auf die "waaah ich sterbe" Anfarlle xD Naja nicht so schlimm noch paar Minuten dann sollte es vorbei sein^^^^^^ Ja ich bin ein Psycho^^ und wie geht's dir? P.s fuer unsinnige Satze ist der Ipod schuld^^



also ich bin ziemlich müde und werd jetzt dann auch ins bett gehen^^

btw die rechtsschreibkorrektur nervt wirklich^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Mai 2010)

Wieso müssen eigentlich alle guten Filme traurig ausgehn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Mai 2010)

Mein Bruder schnarcht neben mir. Ich habe Angst!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Mai 2010)

Drück ihm ein Kissen ins Gesicht bis er aufhört!


----------



## Tabuno (8. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wieso müssen eigentlich alle guten Filme traurig ausgehn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


welchen film meintest du denn?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. Mai 2010)

SLC Punk! heißt der Film.

Und ich mach mir grad sorgen das Shadow sich nicht mehr meldet...ob er das mit dem Kissen ernst genommen hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Mai 2010)

hm, mir is fad. Ich geh pennen. Vlt gibts ja nen klartraum.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> SLC Punk! heißt der Film.
> 
> Und ich mach mir grad sorgen das Shadow sich nicht mehr meldet...ob er das mit dem Kissen ernst genommen hat?
> 
> ...


deine methode war ja auch ein bissl hart, eigentlich muss er ihm nur die nase kurz zu halten, das hätte doch gereicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin mal schlafen n8 euch


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dbx9Kb-63tQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (8. Mai 2010)

_Der am ende des Video is das der fur den ich ihn halte ??_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hQ-xsBZ_Nqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (8. Mai 2010)

So, Server ist wieder leer... wieviel Uhr is?


----------



## Breakyou (8. Mai 2010)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was fürn abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie gehts euchalle so?


----------



## Arosk (8. Mai 2010)

Richtige Scheiße, meine Augen sind dauernd verklebt... Drecks Natur <.<


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hi Breakyou,
sehr gut. Dir?


----------



## Breakyou (8. Mai 2010)

ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War bis grad mit paar Freunden unterwegs , morgen kommt meine Freundin und dann gehts auf ein Konzert. Was ein Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Richtige Scheiße, meine Augen sind dauernd verklebt... Drecks Natur <.<



Hast nix gegen den Heuschnupfen? Augentropfen oder Tabletten?


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ganz gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also: Wochenende ohne Breakyou im Nachtschwärmer :S


----------



## Arosk (8. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Hast nix gegen den Heuschnupfen? Augentropfen oder Tabletten?



Nein garnix... es ist echt schrecklich, ich lauf die ganze Zeit mit zusammengekniffenen Augen rum.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nein garnix... es ist echt schrecklich, ich lauf die ganze Zeit mit zusammengekniffenen Augen rum.



Ich hab zuerst gelesen "zusammengekifften Augen" <<


----------



## Breakyou (8. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also: Wochenende ohne Breakyou im Nachtschwärmer :S



Weiß ich noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jetzt bin ich ja noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Weiß ich noch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du kannst auch, wenn sie bei dir bleibt, online kommen. Sieh... hm, mir fällt gerade kein gutes Beispiel ein :S


----------



## Arosk (8. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab zuerst gelesen "zusammengekifften Augen" <<



Standard xD


----------



## schneemaus (8. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nein garnix... es ist echt schrecklich, ich lauf die ganze Zeit mit zusammengekniffenen Augen rum.



Schonmal über Arzt nachgedacht? XD


----------



## Arosk (8. Mai 2010)

Und das bringt mir dann was?


----------



## Breakyou (8. Mai 2010)

Arosk bei deiner Signatur fällt mir grad ein dass ich Bad Company 2 von meinem Onkel geschenkt krieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er hat es sich gestern gekauft und findet es richtig schlecht und jetzt gibt er es mir.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Arosk bei deiner Signatur fällt mir grad ein dass ich Bad Company 2 von meinem Onkel geschenkt krieg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig schlecht? o.O


----------



## schneemaus (8. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Und das bringt mir dann was?



1. Weißt du dann, gegen was genau du allergisch bist.
2. Bekommst du je nach Symptomen Medikamente (So genannte Antihistaminika - Dein Körper schüttet bei der allergischen Reaktion Histamin aus, was dein Problem ist...), die dir helfen...


----------



## Arosk (8. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Richtig schlecht? o.O



Wahrscheinlich dachte er es würde in Spielen ab 18 immer kräftig Blut spritzen... erst recht wenn es uncut ist. Dabei hat er wohl vergessen das das Spiel von EA ist.


----------



## Arosk (8. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> 1. Weißt du dann, gegen was genau du allergisch bist.
> 2. Bekommst du je nach Symptomen Medikamente (So genannte Antihistaminika - Dein Körper schüttet bei der allergischen Reaktion Histamin aus, was dein Problem ist...), die dir helfen...



Ich bin allergisch gegen Blütenpollen und Milbenshit. Ich war schonlange beim Artzt ^^

Der heilige Doppelpost.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich dachte er es würde in Spielen ab 18 immer kräftig Blut spritzen... erst recht wenn es uncut ist. Dabei hat er wohl vergessen das das Spiel von EA ist.



Von EA ist auch Dante's Inferno und da spritzt richtig viel Blut und es gibt einige sehr eklige Szenen


----------



## Breakyou (8. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Richtig schlecht? o.O



Ja, hat mich auch gewundert :O
Er hat Battlefield 2 sehr lange und erfolgreich gespielt und hat sich die ganze Zeit auf Bad Company 2 gefreut und gestern haben wir in Steam geschrieben und er hat gemeint es hat ihn richtig enttäuscht. Jetzt muss auf auf Battlefield 3 warten..


----------



## Arosk (8. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ja, hat mich auch gewundert :O
> Er hat Battlefield 2 sehr lange und erfolgreich gespielt und hat sich die ganze Zeit auf Bad Company 2 gefreut und gestern haben wir in Steam geschrieben und er hat gemeint es hat ihn richtig enttäuscht. Jetzt muss auf auf Battlefield 3 warten..



Hättest ihm sagen können, das Bad Company 2 KEIN Nachfolger von Battlefield 2 ist. Es ist ein totals eigenständiges Spiel, das überhaupt nichts gemeinsam mit BF2 hat.



Razyl schrieb:


> Von EA ist auch Dante's Inferno und da spritzt richtig viel Blut und es gibt einige sehr eklige Szenen



Ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. EA ist nur der Publisher... Je nach dem Entwickler ist das Spiel auch anderst. DICE hat aufjedenfall besseres geleistet als viel Blut xD


----------



## schneemaus (8. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich bin allergisch gegen Blütenpollen und Milbenshit. Ich war schonlange beim Artzt ^^



Und der hat dir nix verschrieben? Schlechter Arzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (8. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Und der hat dir nix verschrieben? Schlechter Arzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War ja nur ein Allergietest... und so schlimm isses auch wieder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hättest ihm sagen können, das Bad Company 2 KEIN Nachfolger von Battlefield 2 ist. Es ist ein totals eigenständiges Spiel, das überhaupt nichts gemeinsam mit BF2 hat.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. EA ist nur der Publisher... Je nach dem Entwickler ist das Spiel auch anderst. DICE hat aufjedenfall besseres geleistet als viel Blut xD



1. Och, es hat schon einiges gemeinsam mit BF 2.

2. Ja, obwohl der MP mich nur kurzfristig motiviert hat :S


----------



## Manowar (8. Mai 2010)

Hail to teh Desensibilisierung!


----------



## Breakyou (8. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hättest ihm sagen können, das Bad Company 2 KEIN Nachfolger von Battlefield 2 ist. Es ist ein totals eigenständiges Spiel, das überhaupt nichts gemeinsam mit BF2 hat.


Die Spiele haben schon etwas gemeinsam. Aber naja mal gucken wie ich es finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (8. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xfire Video Codec FTW... Fullscreen Aufnahme fast 30 Sec lang und nur 11 MB Groß :>

Sekundenanzahl Fail... Lass ich grad mal so stehen xD


----------



## schneemaus (8. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> War ja nur ein Allergietest... und so schlimm isses auch wieder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ich hab vor drei Jahren auch nen Allergietest machen lassen, hab nur ne leichte Gräser- und Rapsallergie und hab sofort was verschrieben bekommen oO


----------



## Breakyou (8. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab letztens mit Fraps 10 Minuten aus Serious Sam HD aufgenommen und meine Partition mit 250 GB Kapazität war voll :/
Und davon waren ungefähr 90-120 GB Videos..natürlich in 100 verschiedene Dateinen gespalten -____-


----------



## Arosk (8. Mai 2010)

Die 18 Sekunden sind im Raw Format 400 MB groß und mit Codec 11 MB... und dafür ist die Quali abnormal geil ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. Mai 2010)

Nacht zusammen.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Mai 2010)

Nachti Humpelpumpel! *wink* ^^


----------



## Breakyou (8. Mai 2010)

gute Nacht

Edit// ich geh jetzt auch schlafen..morgen wird ein anstrengender Tag :S
Nacht an alle die das hier noch lesen :>


----------



## Lekraan (8. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nacht zusammen.



Mist, hätt vor 56 Minuten schon anwesend sein mpssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo Lenkrad, wie gehts dir?


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2010)

Einen wunder, wunder, wunder, wunder, wunder, wunderschönen Guten Abend Euch
Dieser Tag war so perfekt \o/


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Mai 2010)

Abend

btw.. meiner war beschissen -.-


----------



## Tabuno (8. Mai 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> btw.. meiner war beschissen -.-


der abend hat doch grade erst angefangen :O


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Mai 2010)

Eher Tag 

hab rausgefunden, dass ich die Abi-Prüfung von der ich dachte es gut gemacht zu haben verkackt.


----------



## Tabuno (8. Mai 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Eher Tag
> 
> hab rausgefunden, dass ich die Abi-Prüfung von der ich dachte es gut gemacht zu haben verkackt.


ok das is natürlich scheiße -.-' welches fach denn?


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Mai 2010)

Gemeinschaftskunde.

is jetzt nich so das Problem, da ich das mdl. egtl drauf hab aber ankotzen tuts allemal.

aber wahrscheinlich sin nur die Deppen Schuld die das Abi vorher geklaut haben und wir deswegen ein anderes bekamen.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Mai 2010)

abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war n toller tag, hab mich halb tot gelacht


Iiiingweer xD
(Haben wieder DSA gespielt, unsere Charaktere haben sich gestritten und nun wirds Rache geben...Ingewer+Pferd = Epischer Rachemoment. )


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nabend Dragon1. Ich nehme mal an, dass es dir gut geht :S


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2010)

Leute, Leute, Leute...
es ist erst 22.00 Uhr und keiner mehr da? Schwache Leistung...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2010)

Nabend!

Man sind die alten Star Trek Filme genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und was geht bei euch so ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Star Trek Filme genial



Zwei Dinge treffen aufeinander, die gar nicht zusammen passen :S


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2010)

Geschmäcker sind verschieden , wa ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind verschieden , wa ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jep, aber gegenüber Star Trek kann es nur einen Geschmack geben... hrhr


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jep, aber gegenüber Star Trek kann es nur einen Geschmack geben... hrhr



Das sagst du ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das sagst du ^^



Nein, das schreibe ich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, das schreibe ich.



Aber meinste das auch ?


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aber meinste das auch ?



Ja, ich halte Star Trek für sehr langweilig, zumindest aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2010)

Ist ja auch ok - wollte ja nur bissl Smalltalk führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ok - wollte ja nur bissl Smalltalk führen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Np o.O


----------



## Petersburg (8. Mai 2010)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)

Disturbed ftw?!


----------



## The Paladin (8. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend, mein Tag war gut. Morgen wirds noch besser und von Mittwoch bis Sonntag am Besten


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Guten Abend, mein Tag war gut. Morgen wirds noch besser und von Mittwoch bis Sonntag am Besten



Guten Abend. Wieso zum letzteren?


----------



## Soramac (8. Mai 2010)

N'abend.


----------



## The Paladin (8. Mai 2010)

Von Mittwoch bis Sonntag kommt mein Cousin aus Deutschland zu Besuch. Es ist immer wieder Genial mit ihm ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> N'abend.


Abend



The schrieb:


> Von Mittwoch bis Sonntag kommt mein Cousin aus Deutschland zu Besuch. Es ist immer wieder Genial mit ihm ^^



Achso ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JwoRz8HeJcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Heute treff ich einen Herrn...


----------



## Thoor (8. Mai 2010)

Nabend...

Razly was ist denn das auf deinem Avatar :<


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nabend...
> 
> Razly was ist denn das auf deinem Avatar :<



Ich glaub ein 8-bit Typ vom Linkin Park Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Razly was ist denn das auf deinem Avatar :<





seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich glaub ein 8-bit Typ vom Linkin Park Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Buddha hat Recht


----------



## Arosk (9. Mai 2010)

Warum niemand da?


----------



## EisblockError (9. Mai 2010)

Gutenabend, Gutenacht, hat die vöglein was gemacht?


ähh, scheisse


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

Morgen^^


----------



## EisblockError (9. Mai 2010)

sag sowas nicht, ich muss um 7 raus


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

Haha^^ Sonntag 7 Uhr? Was hast du denn vor?


----------



## EisblockError (9. Mai 2010)

was? hä? was für nen tag haben wir heut?


----------



## EisblockError (9. Mai 2010)

ohh scheisse, bin ich umsonst so früh nach haus gekommen

ACH KOMM FICK DICH WELT!!

ich bin jetzt irgendwo bb


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

Zu viel Alk nicht gut sein junger Jedi Ritter!


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

Noch jmd. Da??????


----------



## Arosk (9. Mai 2010)

immer


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

Gut^^ Und hm..  Was machst du so?


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

Oje nein Ipod kackt gleich ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

... Irgendwie lustig... Selbstgespraeche im Forum. Magst du das auch Reflox? Ja Sicher Reflox und wie x)


----------



## Arosk (9. Mai 2010)

Ich hör Musik xD


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

Aha^^ Ich und Reflox ueberlegen grade ob es sich noch lohnt Spore zu spielen. Stimmt's Reflox? Ja Reflox da haste recht!


----------



## Harloww (9. Mai 2010)

"Spore" hahaha. Oh wow. Schlechtestes Spiel seit langem.


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

Hey wo kommst den du her ich dachte seist gebannt? Naja ich liebe das Spiel... Auch wenn ich glaube das war eine danebengegangene Provokazion...


----------



## Harloww (9. Mai 2010)

Gebannt, haha. Ach du.

Du liebst das Spiel? Das Spiel dass es nicht geschissen bekam vernünftige Laufanimationen für Tiere mit mehr als 3 Beinen zu schaffen? Na super.

Kommt 'Provokazion' von Karzinom?


----------



## Arosk (9. Mai 2010)

BIERRRR WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?!


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

Laufanimation intressiert mich nicht, ich Spiele eh nur Zweibeiner. Kommt immer auch auf die Laufgeschwindigkeit an... Ich bin eh ein Freund des Fliegens, so haben meine Kreaturen eh alle Fluegel die ich die meiste Zeit benutze... Achjs was zum Teufel ist Karzinom??? O.o


----------



## Harloww (9. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> BIERRRR WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?!



Findest du dich cool, jetzt wo du Bier trinkst?


----------



## Arosk (9. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Karzinom??? O.o





> get back control over the old Abbey and finally raise the evil Wargod.





Harloww schrieb:


> Findest du dich cool, jetzt wo du Bier trinkst?



Nein ich drink kein Alkohol.


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten aber ... Ist es dein Hobby Leuten die Laune zu vermiesen? Und warum macht mein Ipod bei Wutokorrektur aus dein Edwin??!!


----------



## Arosk (9. Mai 2010)

Um mir die Laune zu vermiesen müßte man jetzt schon mein Strom abdrehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

Psst Arosk Harloww koennte es versuchen wollen!


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

Euin Jak
Edit: Sry bin wohl auf die Buchstaben gekommen als mit meiner Katze um die Freiheit meiner Beine kaempfen musste^^


----------



## Harloww (9. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten aber ... Ist es dein Hobby Leuten die Laune zu vermiesen? Und warum macht mein Ipod bei Wutokorrektur aus dein Edwin??!!



Weil es ein Ipod ist. Überteuerter Plastikschrott mit Gängelsoftware.


----------



## Arosk (9. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Weil es ein Ipod ist. Überteuerter Plastikschrott mit Gängelsoftware.



Genau, man sollte in etwas sodiles invenstieren... in einen Backstein z.B.


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

Du musst es ja wissen :/


----------



## Harloww (9. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Genau, man sollte in etwas sodiles invenstieren... in einen Backstein z.B.



Bei einem Backstein wird immerhin nicht zensiert und gegängelt. Bis jetzt noch die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Genau, man sollte in etwas sodiles invenstieren... in einen Backstein z.B.


Der war gut^*


----------



## Arosk (9. Mai 2010)

Ich hab so ein Ding rumliegen. Macht höllisch Spaß. Am meisten wenn man die Finger reinsteckt und sie ums verrecken nicht mehr rausbekommt. Spielspaß pur.


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Bei einem Backstein wird immerhin nicht zensiert und gegängelt. Bis jetzt noch die bessere Wahl.


Klar mit einem Backstein kann man soviel machen z.B. ihn herumliegen lassen und solch spannende Dinge

Ipod akku down pc muss hinhalten!


----------



## Arosk (9. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (9. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Klar mit einem Backstein kann man soviel machen z.B. ihn herumliegen lassen und solch spannende Dinge
> 
> Ipod akku down pc muss hinhalten!



Immerhin sagt mir niemand, was ich mit meinem Backstein zu tun oder zu lassen habe. Oder verlangt 200€ aufschlag nur weil der Name 'Apple' draufsteht.


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Immerhin sagt mir niemand, was ich mit meinem Backstein zu tun oder zu lassen habe. Oder verlangt 200&#8364; aufschlag nur weil der Name 'Apple' draufsteht.



Ach zum Glück bekam ich ihn zwar gebraucht aber geschenkt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir gerade in den Sinn kommt... In Amerika und England müssen Äpfel ja schweineteuer sein wenn sie den Namen Apple bezahlen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (9. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ach zum Glück bekam ich ihn zwar gebraucht aber geschenkt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Um darauf zu kommen hast du 30 Minuten gebraucht?
Hahaha.


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Um darauf zu kommen hast du 30 Minuten gebraucht?
> Hahaha.



Nö hatte gerade was anderes zu tun, z.B. meiner Katze erklären dass es keine Mitternachtssnacks gibt... Manche Tage nervt sie echt...


----------



## Arosk (9. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nö hatte gerade was anderes zu tun, z.B. meiner Katze erklären dass es keine Mitternachtssnacks gibt... Manche Tage nervt sie echt...



Meine haben grad gefressen xD


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Meine haben grad gefressen xD



Die armen...solange warten.. naja meine macht gerade ein Nickerchen.. IN MEINEM KLEIDERSCHRANK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... Schon wieder alleine? Oh Reflox du bist ja noch da! Ja Reflox das bin ich! Cool endlich nicht mehr alleine! Tja ich bin halt immer da! Gnahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komm schon... wenigstens Harloww...


----------



## mastergamer (9. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Encount-Pushing


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Encount-Pushing



Hier geblieben! DU redest jetzt mit mir^^


----------



## mastergamer (9. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hier geblieben! DU redest jetzt mit mir^^



Okay. Ich esse gerne Pizza. Und du?


----------



## Arosk (9. Mai 2010)

Hihihi da post ich noch 2 Minuten vor Schluss frech rein.


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2010)

Einen *wunderschönen* Guten Abend!


----------



## dragon1 (9. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Einen *wunderschönen* Guten Abend!



Ebenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War wieder n toller Tach mit Kumpels:
LoL zocken, Pizza futtern und eistee trinken, nebenbei im internet surfen und sich ablachen .


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Diese Jugend von heute...
sitzt nur am Rechner und macht gar nichts! tztztz


----------



## Soramac (9. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Diese Jugend von heute...
> sitzt nur am Rechner und macht gar nichts! tztztz



aber echt, LoL ist einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dr Mundo is der allergeilste...
BWAH  MASOCHISMUS SADISMUS FEUERKUGELNSCHWIRRDINGENS HACKBEIL BWAH

Und dieses "Mungo gehn wo er will!" und der Rest...einfach zu amuesant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2010)

Wow, also heute ist echt gar nichts los hier o.O


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Mai 2010)

Yeah, gerade mitbekommen das am 20.05 A Nightmare on Elm Street im Kino anläuft. <3


----------



## Rexo (10. Mai 2010)

_es ist fast 21.15 und es hat noch keiner geschrieben :/

Boa Slash und WOlfmother _





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yajU0oeMJo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Noxiel (10. Mai 2010)

Eastbound and Down.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xnRwQjTYfGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (10. Mai 2010)

_Onkel Nox ? 
_


----------



## Noxiel (10. Mai 2010)

Hier ist einer.


----------



## Rexo (10. Mai 2010)

_Hast du noch dieses eine Video was du vor lange zeit mal gepostet hast ??

Mit dem uberdecken und verdammt lustigen pr0n ^^





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=pIO1m0bFwgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## moehrewinger (10. Mai 2010)

N'Abend.

Hm Hidemyass funz nimma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Mai 2010)

Klar habe ich das...

Gib' mir fünf Minuten.

Edit:
HA, ich hab's in zwei geschafft


http://www.break.com/index/sfw-porn-clips.html


----------



## Rexo (10. Mai 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> N'Abend.
> 
> Hm Hidemyass funz nimma
> 
> ...



_Youtube und co haben es bestimmt entdeckt benutze es auch seit na Zeit xD Geniales ding_


----------



## Rexo (10. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Klar habe ich das...
> 
> Gib' mir fünf Minuten.
> 
> ...



_Das so verdammt genial xD 
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yPIz_1on-ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Mai 2010)

Pop!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=blH7XDfgdHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Nobend ollerseits....

Kann mir hier mal jemand paar tolle neue Spiele (aka Max Payne, Call of Duty, BFBC2, GTA, Mafia, Hitman etc) nennen die bald rauskommen?

Razyl maybe...? :<


----------



## Rexo (10. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Pop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_o.O das hast du mon mir oder ?? ich habe das vor einigen Tagen schon hier ins Thread geschrieben so genialer kleines zurz Film von Bitey of Brackenwood macher

Wer es nicht kennt hier





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=pCxPEB-uu20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nobend ollerseits....
> 
> Kann mir hier mal jemand paar tolle neue Spiele (aka Max Payne, Call of Duty, BFBC2, GTA, Mafia, Hitman etc) nennen die bald rauskommen?
> 
> Razyl maybe...? :<



21. Mai - Red Dead Redemption
Irgendwann im Sommer Mafia 2
Ende des jahres evtl. Hitman 5
Im Sommer Kane & Lynch 2
Call of Duty 7 im November


----------



## Noxiel (10. Mai 2010)

Ne, das habe ich heute per Zufall gefunden. Von dir hier im Nachtschwärmer habe ich  das nicht.


----------



## Rexo (10. Mai 2010)

_Hihi Gayboy Wochenshow wahr schon was richtig geiles
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h2lGsv_geyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (10. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ne, das habe ich heute per Zufall gefunden. Von dir hier im Nachtschwärmer habe ich das nicht.



_Zufahlig aus Furry Connections ?_


----------



## Noxiel (10. Mai 2010)

Nö, vom Fusselbrett.


----------



## Rexo (10. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nö, vom Fusselbrett.



_Fusselbret ?? kannst mal Link geben bitte_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Mai 2010)

Einen nicht mehr ganz nüchternen guten Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut Google würd ich sagen Fusselbrett = Forum


----------



## Rexo (10. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Einen nicht mehr ganz nüchternen guten Abend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Hi Humpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 21. Mai - Red Dead Redemption
> Irgendwann im Sommer Mafia 2
> Ende des jahres evtl. Hitman 5
> Im Sommer Kane & Lynch 2
> Call of Duty 7 im November






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn du mir jetzt noch verräts ob, welches und wann metal gear solid für xbox360 raus kommt bin ich ein ganz ganz zufriedener menschfeind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw

servus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> wenn du mir jetzt noch verräts ob, welches und wann metal gear solid für xbox360 raus kommt bin ich ein ganz ganz zufriedener menschfeind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich interessiere mich nicht gerade sehr für Konsolen :S


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Was genau war noch dieses Red dead irgendwas... ich hab da noch was sehr vage im Hinterkopf aber irgendwie passts nicht... :/


----------



## Rexo (10. Mai 2010)

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=kEIe1NYLRGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohne worte xD _


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich nicht gerade sehr für Konsolen :S



:O

sich nicht für konsolen zu interessieren ist eine sache aber sich nicht für metal gear solid zu interessieren .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kann das echt nicht in worte fassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was genau war noch dieses Red dead irgendwas... ich hab da noch was sehr vage im Hinterkopf aber irgendwie passts nicht... :/



Im Grunde: GTA im Wilden Westen.


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Im Grunde: GTA im Wilden Westen.



rockt :O so wie COJ oder auch 3third Person?


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> :O
> 
> sich nicht für konsolen zu interessieren ist eine sache aber sich nicht für metal gear solid zu interessieren ....
> 
> ...



Metal Gear Solid: Ich brauche keinen interaktiven Film.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> rockt :O so wie COJ oder auch 3third Person?



Nein, nicht so wie Call of Juarez. Wie GTA nun mal. Open World, Third-Person, Pferde, riesige Landschaften, viel Sachen neben der Kampagne zu tun


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Metal Gear Solid: Ich brauche keinen interaktiven Film.



Dann solltest du niemals Heavy Rain zocken :<

kay wenn Lohn kommt hol ich mir gleich mal Red Dead :> Spielst du das online Razyl? Dann könnten wir unseren Streit mal online austragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dann solltest du niemals Heavy Rain zocken :<



Das sehe ich genauso als schrecklich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso als schrecklich an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Story und das Feeling ist 1A, ist das beste was ich je erlebt habe, aber auf Dauer wirds brutal träge....


----------



## Petersburg (10. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auch mit worten find ichs nich lustig


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> auch mit worten find ichs nich lustig



kA wenn man fette Kinder die nie ein richtiges Leben führen können dank den bekloppten Eltern lustig findet kann man sicher drüber lachen...


----------



## dragon1 (10. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mich gerade entschieden, in naechster zeit mir:
Shaman King 
Die ganz alten Naruto Folgen
Die Naruto shipudden folgen ab 90 
Death Note
und 
Soul Eater 
systhematisch und in hohen dosen reinzuziehen xD


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich gerade entschieden, in naechster zeit mir:
> Shaman King
> Die ganz alten Naruto Folgen
> Die Naruto shipudden folgen ab 90
> ...



Und was ist mit deiner Freundin?


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich gerade entschieden, in naechster zeit mir:
> Shaman King
> Die ganz alten Naruto Folgen
> Die Naruto shipudden folgen ab 90
> ...



Ich würd mir die aber alle kaufen :< die sind heute spottbillig und gibt ne hübsche Sammlung im Regal ^.^

@Razyl: Eiskaltes pwnd würd ich mal meinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> kA wenn man fette Kinder die nie ein richtiges Leben führen können dank den bekloppten Eltern lustig findet kann man sicher drüber lachen...



es geht um Daniel Kubelbock fur die Bilder kanne ich nix ich find den Rythmus einfach geil


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> @Razyl: Eiskaltes pwnd würd ich mal meinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach, der Dragon versteht das schon... wenn nicht springt er nun aus den Fenster.


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, der Dragon versteht das schon... wenn nicht springt er nun aus den Fenster.



Wo wir grade beim Thema sind, wo ist Lachmann und seine Schnalle o.O


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wo wir grade beim Thema sind, wo ist Lachmann und seine Schnalle o.O



Lachi ist in England und will sich dort mit Hitler ablichten. Was Keisha macht: k.A


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachi ist in England und will sich dort mit Hitler ablichten. Was Keisha macht: k.A



Letztes weiss ich, sie streckt sich auf meinem Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber WTF? Lachi, Hitler? England? O.o gibts zu Razyl der Troll im WoW Forum bist du >.>


----------



## Rexo (10. Mai 2010)

_Mage wer hier The Fratellise ?_


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Letztes weiss ich, sie streckt sich auf meinem Bett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Was sucht die auf deinem Bett? o.O
2. Ja, Lachi ist mit seiner Schulklasse zur Abschlussfahrt nach England. Dort gibt es wohl irgendwo ne Hitler-Wachsfigur wovon er ein Bild will, wo er neben der Figur steht.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, der Dragon versteht das schon... wenn nicht springt er nun aus den Fenster.



Ich verstehs schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber da ich sie sowieso erst in 2 wochen wieder sehe...bis dahin lass ichs mir trotzdem gut gehen xD


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Was sucht die auf deinem Bett? o.O
> 2. Ja, Lachi ist mit seiner Schulklasse zur Abschlussfahrt nach England. Dort gibt es wohl irgendwo ne Hitler-Wachsfigur wovon er ein Bild will, wo er neben der Figur steht.



Ja was macht die auf meinem Bett, denk mal nach, warscheinlich Vogelfutter picken....
Zu 2.: Hat Lachi Famillientreffen in England oder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Mai 2010)

_Hier das etwas andere Obst/Gemüse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=dkHJKakHMpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



PPAAPRIKKAA!!!_


----------



## dragon1 (10. Mai 2010)

Und zwar mit Pizza, Animes und LoL mit Kumpels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich verstehs schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso erst in 2 wochen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thoor schrieb:


> Ja was macht die auf meinem Bett, denk mal nach, warscheinlich Vogelfutter picken....
> Zu 2.: Hat Lachi Famillientreffen in England oder was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung
2. Nein, nur Abschlussfahrt und neben bei sein Vorbild besuchen.... :S


----------



## dragon1 (10. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso erst in 2 wochen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weil bis dahin jeder einzelne tag einer von uns keine zeit hat ...naja, es heisst doch entfernung schuert die Sehnsucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3 Mal die Woche hab ich lange Schule, Wochenende bin ich auf so nem scheiss Familienausflug in einer Huette am Rax.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> weil bis dahin jeder einzelne tag einer von uns keine zeit hat ...naja, es heisst doch entfernung schuert die Sehnsucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noch einer mit ner Fernbeziehung... 
Edou, Lachi, Dragon1... 
Hm, so langsam werden das zu viele.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noch einer mit ner Fernbeziehung...
> Edou, Lachi, Dragon1...
> Hm, so langsam werden das zu viele.



Naja, als Fernbeziehung wuerd ichs nicht bezeichnen... is nur jetzt 2 Wochen. normalerweise sehen wir uns mehrmals pro woche.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Naja, als Fernbeziehung wuerd ichs nicht bezeichnen... is nur jetzt 2 Wochen. normalerweise sehen wir uns mehrmals pro woche.



Normalerweise... aber was ist schon normal.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Normalerweise... aber was ist schon normal.



Nichts. Was nicht verrueckt ist, ist einfach nicht normal xD


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Nichts. Was nicht verrueckt ist, ist einfach nicht normal xD


Wenn Normal nichts ist, dann ist alles was nicht verrueckt ist auch nichts o.O


----------



## Rexo (10. Mai 2010)

_SLASH!!!!!

Der Typ schaut so verdammt cool aus 
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nFrcPgyRG9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2010)

Bäh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Buffed kann nicht mal mehr MyVideo ><
Hier Klicken


----------



## Rexo (10. Mai 2010)

_Wer kennt hier alles Slash ?_


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Mai 2010)

Nabend!

Noch i-wer hier?


----------



## Rexo (10. Mai 2010)

_Der Orgasmus aus der Gitarre 

Van Halen mit dem Eruption Solo




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=z_lwocmL9dQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Soramac (11. Mai 2010)

Behinderte sind quasi auch nur.. also praktisch auch nur Menschen.


----------



## Rexo (11. Mai 2010)

_Slash <3

Der Typ is richtig richtig geil




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=zdV-eOhb-bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Arosk (11. Mai 2010)

Miau Ich bin mal wieder am Highspeed Laptop!


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Miau Ich bin mal wieder am Highspeed Laptop!



Moin du Katze...


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2010)

Sollte rein zufällig ein Moderator hier hineinschauen, der sich mit IRC und den wunderbaren Q ausgeht: Meldet euch mal bitte :<


----------



## Soramac (11. Mai 2010)

N'abend ihr Nachtschwaermer, wer moechte heut bis 6:00 mit mir hier schreiben?

Na na, kommt schon, bin auch ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Mai 2010)

Kommt drauf an ob ich bis dahin Pokemon noch nicht durchhab.


----------



## Rexo (11. Mai 2010)

_Ozzy!!!





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=2ps0bQONjys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## mookuh (11. Mai 2010)

abend


----------



## dragon1 (11. Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwl44qfTDw4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwWV8SPmrIo&feature=related

[font="'lucida grande"]
[/font]
[font="'lucida grande"]
[/font]
[font="'lucida grande"]ROFLCOPTER hoch 3[/font]
[font="'lucida grande"]
[/font]
[font="'lucida grande"]-Scheisse er hat eine Nase![/font]
[font="'lucida grande"]
[/font]
[font="'lucida grande"]-Da steht naiv an der Decke![/font]
[font="'lucida grande"]
[/font]
[font="'lucida grande"]-Ich mag Zuege![/font]


----------



## Breakyou (11. Mai 2010)

Gute Nacht, Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Gute Nacht, Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nacht

Ich glaube ich sollte immer laenger warten mit dem trinken, nach dem Zaehne putzen :<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. Mai 2010)

Trinken geht vor während und nach dem Zähne putzen. :<

Abend.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (11. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich sollte immer laenger warten mit dem trinken, nach dem Zaehne putzen :<



finger weg vom o-saft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist dann immer besonders eklig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. Mai 2010)

Ach wir reden nicht über Alk? :/


----------



## Arosk (11. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> finger weg vom o-saft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich mag den Geschmack.


----------



## Rexo (11. Mai 2010)

_Ich brauche ma n Modi habe ne frage _


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Mai 2010)

ABEND


----------



## mookuh (11. Mai 2010)

Nie werden sie mich brechen,
Niemals meinen Geist bestechen!
Nie werd ich mich verneigen,
Niemals ihnen Demut zeigen!
Nie sollen sie mich ergreifen,
Niemals meine Feste schleifen!
Sieh ich bin, komm sei mein Zeug':
Blutend, aber ungebeugt!


Equilibrium <33 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Mai 2010)

Nacht an alle =)


----------



## EisblockError (11. Mai 2010)

bimbambum badibidabidum bada bim bam bum


----------



## Rexo (12. Mai 2010)

_mir is langweilig_


----------



## Rexo (12. Mai 2010)

_Purple and Brown xD _




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FvrAE__pauU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (12. Mai 2010)

_Hier 2 richtig gute filmchen ^^

UNd guten abend 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=oP59tQf_njc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=kAVVyjRY42s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend,
das war ein toller Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wie geht es euch?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2010)

Abend. Endlich Feierabend...


----------



## Petersburg (12. Mai 2010)

Wie die Zeit vergeht, und schon sind die Nachtschwärmer wieder offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2010)

In der neuen Computerbild ist übrigens ein 30 Tage Rapidshare Account, falls wer interesse hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> In der neuen Computerbild ist übrigens ein 30 Tage Rapidshare Account, falls wer interesse hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In jedem Laden in dieser Stadt sind alle Karten aus der Zeitschrift herausgerupft worden


----------



## dragon1 (12. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> das war ein toller Tag
> 
> 
> ...



Es war zwar definitiv kein toller Tag (8 Stunden schule + 2 Stunden dazwischen langeweilen, danach besprechung bei meiner neuen Schule, einer Handelsakademie, und ich bin erst seit 30 Min zuhause, aber jetzt hab ich tolle laune.
Ein wenig mit meiner Freundin geschrieben, und ausserdem sind das tolle aussichten auf morgen (Wieder mal Zockerparty bei einem Kumpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Das wars.

Ausserdem lach ich mich zum 1000 mal ueber https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwl44qfTDw4 und dem 2ten Teil ab.

Achja, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1tRU1fsU_Y


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> In jedem Laden in dieser Stadt sind alle Karten aus der Zeitschrift herausgerupft worden


Das ist natürlich mies, ich hab mir heute die vorletzte gekauft und dann einen Typen bei mir im Markt erwischt der sie aus der letzten rausrupfen wollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (12. Mai 2010)

Tach


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Achja, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1tRU1fsU_Y



Genial, ich kann nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2010)

LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Mai 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Tach



NEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!



Wahnsinn, genau das gleiche hab ich vor ein paar Minuten im ICQ geschrien...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2010)

Wie ICQ? Chat offen und keiner lädt mich ein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. Mai 2010)

_Is hier eine rn richtiger Film Junkie ?_


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wie ICQ? Chat offen und keiner lädt mich ein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du verdient...
An sonsten lädt noch irgendwer Alko ein und dann irgendwer Lekraan..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Is hier eine rn richtiger Film Junkie ?_



kommt drauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (12. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zuckermäusschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens.. wir ziehen wieder zurück nach Aux 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





dragon1 schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!


Hast mich vermisst?



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wie ICQ? Chat offen und keiner lädt mich ein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mich lädt auch schon lange niemand mehr ein ^^


----------



## dragon1 (12. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hast du verdient...
> An sonsten lädt noch irgendwer Alko ein und dann irgendwer Lekraan..



Wenn ich irgendwann einaml mir die Zeit nehme, ICQ zu instalieren, darf ich in den Chat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Rexo (12. Mai 2010)

_The Godfather_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Zuckermäusschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Warum das? Haben deine Eltern langeweile? :<


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendwann einaml mir die Zeit nehme, ICQ zu instalieren, darf ich in den Chat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würde dich einladen. In letzter Zeit wirst du symphatischer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _The Godfather_



der pate, bitte etwas schwereres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## dragon1 (12. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich würde dich einladen. In letzter Zeit wirst du symphatischer






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber echt jetzt, war doch sooo toll das in letzter Zeit Lekraan nicht da war-.-


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jap, die Zeit war toll. Egal, kann mir meine verdammt gute Laune, die überraschenderweise schon seit Wochen anhält, nicht nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2010)

Wenn ihr 2 Nasen euch an Leki stört haut ihn doch einfach auf Ignor? oO


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wenn ihr 2 Nasen euch an Leki stört haut ihn doch einfach auf Ignor? oO



Wäre toll, leider bringt es die Igno-Funktion nicht wirklich...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2010)

Dann überlies seine Posts einfach...


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Dann überlies seine Posts einfach...



Nö, warum sollte ich?


----------



## dragon1 (12. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap, die Zeit war toll. Egal, kann mir meine verdammt gute Laune, die überraschenderweise schon seit Wochen anhält, nicht nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine Laune is im moment absolut instabil^^ Mal bin ich prima drauf und will die Welt umarmen und mal wuerd ich mich am liebsten verkriechen-.- 
Scheiss Hormone, scheiss Pubertaet xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, warum sollte ich?


Damit du dich nicht über ihn aufregen musst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



dragon1 schrieb:


> Meine Laune is im moment absolut instabil^^ Mal bin ich prima drauf und will die Welt umarmen und mal wuerd ich mich am liebsten verkriechen-.- Scheiss Hormone, scheiss Pubertaet xD


Meine Laune ist zZ immer gleich scheiße. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Meine Laune is im moment absolut instabil^^ Mal bin ich prima drauf und will die Welt umarmen und mal wuerd ich mich am liebsten verkriechen-.-
> Scheiss Hormone, scheiss Pubertaet xD



Dann lösch deine Hormone aus :S


----------



## Lekraan (12. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Warum das? Haben deine Eltern langeweile? :<



Ne, wir haben alle zu sehr heimweh :<


dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaaaha .. O.o
Als ob ich eure Harmonie wirklich so sehr zerstören würde ..


Razyl schrieb:


> Jap, die Zeit war toll. Egal, kann mir meine verdammt gute Laune, die überraschenderweise schon seit Wochen anhält, nicht nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alter, was hab ich denn jetz schon wieder gemacht? >_<


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Alter, was hab ich denn jetz schon wieder gemacht? >_<



Deine Anwesenheit.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Mai 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Alter, was hab ich denn jetz schon wieder gemacht? >_<



Du bist einfach da.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2010)

Darf ich einen Punk aus dir machen wenn du wieder in Aux bist Leki? Und dann fährste mit zum Spirit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E: Sehr geistreich ihr 2 da über mir...


----------



## dragon1 (12. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine Anwesenheit.



Du wirst mir immer symphatischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> E: Sehr geistreich ihr 2 da über mir...


Komm du bitte nicht mit geistreich...



dragon1 schrieb:


> Du wirst mir immer symphatischer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Mai 2010)

Ihr seid mal wieder so drauf wie Mistkäfer beim Scheiße sammeln...


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr seid mal wieder so drauf wie Mistkäfer beim Scheiße sammeln...



Na und? Was geht es dich an?


----------



## Petersburg (12. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr seid mal wieder so drauf wie Mistkäfer beim Scheiße sammeln...



mal wieder? razyl is immer so drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Mai 2010)

Genug um dir auf die Nerven zu gehen...


----------



## Rexo (12. Mai 2010)

_OMG!!! xD 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=jguCouPi9Mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## dragon1 (12. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2010)

Na, ich labber zum mindest nicht irgendwen doof an nur weil er da ist...
Aber du provozierst es ja direkt Rayzl, ignorieren willste ihn nicht, seine Posts überlesen auch nicht. Ich mein ich mag dich und Dragon auf nicht besonders, aber das muss ich euch ja nicht jedesmal vorsagen wenn ich mit euch in einem Thread bin oder?


----------



## dragon1 (12. Mai 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> mal wieder? razyl is immer so drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur wenn er gute Laune hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> mal wieder? razyl is immer so drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nur gegenüber bestimmten Leute... wie z.B. gegenüber dir.



Selor schrieb:


> Genug um dir auf die Nerven zu gehen...


Mir gehst du nicht auf die Nerven. 



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Na, ich labber zum mindest nicht irgendwen doof an nur weil er da ist...
> Aber du provozierst es ja direkt Rayzl, ignorieren willste ihn nicht, seine Posts überlesen auch nicht. Ich mein ich mag dich und Dragon auf nicht besonders, aber das muss ich euch ja nicht jedesmal vorsagen wenn ich mit euch in einem Thread bin oder?



Du laberst niemanden doof an, aber ich tue es. Menschen unterscheiden sich nun mal...


----------



## Lekraan (12. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine Anwesenheit.


Ganz hart :<



dragon1 schrieb:


> Du bist einfach da.



du genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Darf ich einen Punk aus dir machen wenn du wieder in Aux bist Leki? Und dann fährste mit zum Spirit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


einen punkt? hää? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Selor schrieb:


> Ihr seid mal wieder so drauf wie Mistkäfer beim Scheiße sammeln...








Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Na, ich labber zum mindest nicht irgendwen doof an nur weil er da ist...
> Aber du provozierst es ja direkt Rayzl, ignorieren willste ihn nicht, seine Posts überlesen auch nicht. Ich mein ich mag dich und Dragon auf nicht besonders, aber das muss ich euch ja nicht jedesmal vorsagen wenn ich mit euch in einem Thread bin oder?



Du warst mir schon immer sympatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Mai 2010)

Mit anderen Worten Razyl ist ein dummer Flamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erschießt seinen Hund oder was auch immer hauptsache seine Laune sackt wieder ab, dann taucht er nicht so oft mit solcher Scheiße hier auf...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2010)

Punk du Punkt...


----------



## Lekraan (12. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Punk du Punkt...



Wenn ich die Augen zu mache sieht mich keiner!


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten Razyl ist ein dummer Flamer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dummer Flamer? Hm, finde ich immer noch besser als ein Trekkie zu sein.

Ich habe keinen Hund und auch sonst nicht viel was man erschießen könnte. Und selbst wenn ich mies gelaunt wäre, würde ich so weiter machen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten Razyl ist ein dummer Flamer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne ne, da siehste was falsch, Razyl hat mir schonmal erklärt das er nicht flamt, das sieht nur so aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dummer Flamer? Hm, finde ich immer noch besser als ein Trekkie zu sein.
> 
> Ich habe keinen Hund und auch sonst nicht viel was man erschießen könnte. Und selbst wenn ich mies gelaunt wäre, würde ich so weiter machen.



So so und was ist nun schlimm an einem Trekkie? Du merkst schon dass du da absoluten Mist geschrieben hast, weil es keinen Sinn macht zmd. wenn es als Beleidigung gelten sollte...

Kein Hund und sonst nicht viel, dann weißt du ja was dabei rauskommt, gelle?


----------



## dragon1 (12. Mai 2010)

Doofe Diskussion ist doof. 
Es ist 21:51 und draussen ist es dunkel, das heisst ich habe recht. 
Punkt aus Ende.


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2010)

abeeend


----------



## dragon1 (12. Mai 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> abeeend



Abeeeend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (12. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur gegenüber bestimmten Leute... wie z.B. gegenüber dir.



und alle anderen auser dragon1 vllt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Augen zu mache sieht mich keiner!


Ich seh dich immer noch!


----------



## Lekraan (12. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> So so und was ist nun schlimm an einem Trekkie? Du merkst schon dass du da absoluten Mist geschrieben hast, weil es keinen Sinn macht zmd. wenn es als Beleidigung gelten sollte...
> 
> Kein Hund und sonst nicht viel, dann weißt du ja was dabei rauskommt, gelle?



ogogogo Razyl geht enrage!


----------



## dragon1 (12. Mai 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> und alle anderen auser dragon1 vllt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habmcih damals mit Razyl auch gestritten^^ Aber mit der Zeit wird er immer Symphatischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> So so und was ist nun schlimm an einem Trekkie? Du merkst schon dass du da absoluten Mist geschrieben hast, weil es keinen Sinn macht zmd. wenn es als Beleidigung gelten sollte...
> 
> Kein Hund und sonst nicht viel, dann weißt du ja was dabei rauskommt, gelle?



Naja, bleibt die Frage, was schon Sinnvoll ist... das ist wohl eine Frage, die jeder für sich selbst beantworten muss...

Das ich ein wunderbares Leben fühle und es mir top geht? Jep.


----------



## Tabuno (12. Mai 2010)

=) göttliche 2 seiten ty


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2010)

ist heut mal irgendwas los?


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> und alle anderen auser dragon1 vllt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nö, gegenüber Skatero, Lachi, Brille, Mano, Kamui Shiro und noch weiteren Leuten nicht. 



Lekraan schrieb:


> ogogogo Razyl geht enrage!



Mehr als ein *lol* fällt mir dazu nicht mehr ein...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2010)

Immer gerne Tabuno. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa, n bisschen was moo, wir flamen uns alle gegenseitig, bis einer weint und ein Mod kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E: Nüchtern und ich schreib trotzdem jedes 2. Wort falsch. *grml*


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, bleibt die Frage, was schon Sinnvoll ist... das ist wohl eine Frage, die jeder für sich selbst beantworten muss...
> 
> Das ich ein wunderbares Leben fühle und es mir top geht? Jep.



1. Du "fühlst"ein wunderbares Leben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Nun... etwas das als Beleidgung gelten sollte aber weder semantisch noch ethymologisch irgendwie auch nur in diese Richtung geht, ist wohl schon ein "Riesen Fail"...


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2010)

um was gehts geflame ich will mitmachen

bitte legt eure seiten dar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Mai 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> um was gehts geflame ich will mitmachen
> 
> bitte legt eure seiten dar
> 
> ...



Razyl macht Leute einfach dumm an und fühlt sich dabei 1. gut und 2. offenbar im Recht...


----------



## dragon1 (12. Mai 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> um was gehts geflame ich will mitmachen
> 
> bitte legt eure seiten dar
> 
> ...



Razyl vs die ganzen Typen hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich schreib nur ab und zu was dazwischen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2010)

Darf ich jetzt einen Punk aus dir machen Leki? Büüüüüüdddddööö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> 1. Du "fühlst"ein wunderbares Leben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Jap, gewisse Menschen können auch etwas fühlen. Eventuell ist dir das neu.
2. Och, das ist deine Ansicht. Nicht zwingend meine... gegenüber manchen Menschen ist eine Beleidigung durchaus sinnvoll.


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2010)

mhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Jap, gewisse Menschen können auch etwas fühlen. Eventuell ist dir das neu.
> 2. Och, das ist deine Ansicht. Nicht zwingend meine... gegenüber manchen Menschen ist eine Beleidigung durchaus sinnvoll.



Das beweißt das du absolut garnicht verstanden hast, was ich überhaupt geschrieben habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Razyl macht Leute einfach dumm an und fühlt sich dabei 1. gut und 2. offenbar im Recht...



Und ich frage noch einmal: Was geht es dich an? Ich glaube ich hab in keinen meiner Beiträge vorher erwähnt... 
Und gut fühlen? Nein, ich finde es nur lustig, dass mal wieder jeder zweite reagiert.


----------



## Petersburg (12. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Razyl macht Leute einfach dumm an und fühlt sich dabei 1. gut und 2. offenbar im Recht...



(~^-^)~ /sign ~(^-^~)


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2010)

Heut scheint ja endlich mal wieder was los zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Mai 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Heut scheint ja endlich mal wieder was los zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur das thema ist doof-.-


----------



## Skatero (12. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Darf ich jetzt einen Punk aus dir machen Leki? Büüüüüüdddddööö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann müsste er ja seine Schule/Ausbildung abbrechen. (Achtung: Scherz)


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nur das thema ist doof-.-



Ach, eigentlich ist es durchaus lustig. Besonders, wenn Leute wieder aus ihrer Höhle kriechen und gleich wieder darauf reagieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich frage noch einmal: Was geht es dich an? Ich glaube ich hab in keinen meiner Beiträge vorher erwähnt...
> Und gut fühlen? Nein, ich finde es nur lustig, dass mal wieder jeder zweite reagiert.



Kann es sein das du in der Schule oft vom Schulschläger erwischt wirst und sein Verhalten als Rachemotiv jetzt auf andere projizierst?


----------



## Rexo (12. Mai 2010)

_Is hier einer Gojira fan ?_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2010)

Jap, außerdem darf er sich nie wieder waschen und muss sich einen Hund/Ratte und jede Menge Ungeziefer zulegen. Zusätzlich natürlich mindestens 3x Spritzen, 10 Bier trinken und 2 Flaschen Korn.


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du in der Schule oft vom Schulschläger erwischt wirst und sein Verhalten als Rachemotiv jetzt auf andere projizierst?



Lol, nette Idee, aber nein. Bei uns gab es in den letzten vier Jahren keine einzige Schlägerei mehr. Ab und zu kleinere verbale Auseinandersetzungen, in denen ich sowieso nicht verwickelt war, da es meistens die jüngeren Klassen sind die sich da beschimpfen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Mai 2010)

Mir fällt es schwer zu glauben, dass gerade DU nicht in sowas verwickelt gewesen sein sollst...
Machst du eigentlich auch auf der Straße Leute einfach so dumm an oder hast du dann Angst was in die Fresse zu bekommen?


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mir fällt es schwer zu glauben, dass gerade DU nicht in sowas verwickelt gewesen sein sollst...



Das könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass sich unsere Klassenstufe sehr gut versteht. Da fallen nur sehr selten irgendwelche Beleidigungen, die aber meistens schnell aus der Welt geschafft sind.


----------



## Breakyou (12. Mai 2010)

Buhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. Mai 2010)

_Schaut das nicht echt Vegeta over 9000 massig aus xD 

ab 1:35





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=oHxzAXaJOtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Lekraan (12. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mehr als ein *lol* fällt mir dazu nicht mehr ein...



issa down?


Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Darf ich jetzt einen Punk aus dir machen Leki? Büüüüüüdddddööö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok, dann mach! *kopf wegdreh und schnauf*


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2010)

lalalalalalalala


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ok, dann mach! *kopf wegdreh und schnauf*


YEAH!


----------



## Rexo (12. Mai 2010)

_IICCCEEEE CREAM!!!_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=81-xmDxb0yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lekraan (12. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> YEAH!



was passiert jetz mit mir? :>


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> YEAH!



ich will ein bild von ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rexo schrieb:


> _IICCCEEEE CREAM!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> was passiert jetz mit mir? :>





Skatero schrieb:


> Dann müsste er ja seine Schule/Ausbildung abbrechen. (Achtung: Scherz)





Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Jap, außerdem darf er sich nie wieder waschen und muss sich einen Hund/Ratte und jede Menge Ungeziefer zulegen. Zusätzlich natürlich mindestens 3x Spritzen, 10 Bier trinken und 2 Flaschen Korn.


----------



## Rexo (12. Mai 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> xD



_Geil oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> was passiert jetz mit mir? :>



du bekommst ne neue frisur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rexo schrieb:


> _Geil oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Joo


----------



## Rexo (12. Mai 2010)

_Ist einem der Begriff MysteryGuitarman bekannt ??





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=bx0riUDC17Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ist einem der Begriff MysteryGuitarman bekannt ??
> _



soll ich ihn googlen?^^


----------



## Rexo (12. Mai 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> soll ich ihn googlen?^^



_Video _


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Video _



ich schau mal danach^^


----------



## dragon1 (12. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Video _


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1tRU1fsU_Y
hast du sicher gesehen,aber zur sicherheit xD


----------



## Rexo (12. Mai 2010)

_


dragon1 schrieb:



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1tRU1fsU_Y
hast du sicher gesehen,aber zur sicherheit xD
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ichhabe Tobuscus auf YT abonnietr :/

Jumpytsle white Borat xD 




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=nFvASjWaF3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tetris !!!




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=u0R9QtAEiQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


KATAMARI!!




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=QMTNeeED2sY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2010)

_http://www.express.de/news/panorama/computerprogramm-sagt-amoklaeufe-vorher/-/2192/2666594/-/index.html


Oo 	wie zum teufel soll so ein programm soetwas vorhersagen? -.-
_


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

Und schon ist nichts mehr los... lame :S


----------



## Arosk (12. Mai 2010)

Morgen is Feiertag, warum sollte nichts los sein`?


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Morgen is Feiertag, warum sollte nichts los sein`?



Ich meine hier im Nachtschwärmer. Und Feiertag hin oder her...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. Mai 2010)

BRÄ


----------



## Petersburg (12. Mai 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> _http://www.express.d...94/-/index.html
> 
> 
> Oo 	wie zum teufel soll so ein programm soetwas vorhersagen? -.-
> _



das prog. stellt sicher 1 frage: spielt der schüler cs oder andere baller spiele?

wenn ers tut geht sofort der alarm los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Morgen is Feiertag, warum sollte nichts los sein`?





Ohm morgen is immer noch Donnerstag >_<


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ohm morgen is immer noch Donnerstag >_<



Das hast du wahrlich richtig erkannt. Morgen ist Donnerstag. Ich bin stolz auf dich!


----------



## Petersburg (12. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hast du wahrlich richtig erkannt. Morgen ist Donnerstag. Ich bin stolz auf dich!



WAS?! Morgen ist Donnerstag? Srsly? Ich dacht morgen wär Sonntag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Mai 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> _
> Oo 	wie zum teufel soll so ein programm soetwas vorhersagen? -.-
> _




Es kuckt alle deine Daten an und sucht nach missverstandenen Begriffen und lustigen halbsätzen wie: "Morgen ist alles vorbei" oder Eis"BOMBE" 
vielleicht checkt es auch deine CSS Maps und schaut ob es nicht vllt. die Map "CS_Albertville" gibt...

das is doch alles humbug.

Prävention bringt bei Amokläufen nichts.
Man muss das Problem an der Wurzel packen und asso Eltern usw... in den Arsch treten, damit die Kinder erst ganich auf die Idee kommen so nen Dreck zu machen. ( eigene Meinung )


----------



## Arosk (12. Mai 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ohm morgen is immer noch Donnerstag >_<



http://www.schnelle-...age/13-Mai.html

Wenn du morgen in die Schule gehst... dann WIN!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2010)

Ihr seid alle Abschaum ich will euch nicht mehr sehn 
denn seit heute bin ich Gott und ihr seid stinkendes Gekreuch 
Mein Reich wird endlich kommen und mein Wille wird geschehn 
wie im Himmel so auf Erden denn ihr labert dummes Zeug

*sing*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.schnelle-...age/13-Mai.html
> 
> Wenn du morgen in die Schule gehst... dann WIN!



erstens is morgen frei Wie freitags 2 Bin ich krank geschrieben wegen Gehirnerschütterung


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2010)

Warum können 99% der Mädchen zwischen 16-19 nicht in einem ganz normalen deutsch schreiben?


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> erstens is morgen frei Wie freitags 2 Bin ich krank geschrieben wegen Gehirnerschütterung



Ich frage mich, wie kann ein Mensch nur so oft krank sein...


----------



## Edou (12. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie kann ein Mensch nur so oft krank sein...


Oft, sehr oft ^^


Naja nabnd und naja nacht...^^


----------



## Lekraan (13. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Warum können 99% der Mädchen zwischen 16-19 nicht in einem ganz normalen deutsch schreiben?



MEinst du: Hii sÜüßa wiie geets diaa soO?? voolll qail!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> MEinst du: Hii sÜüßa wiie geets diaa soO?? voolll qail!


Genau diese Art. :x
E: Es macht mir Angst, dass du das so gut beherrscht Leki....


----------



## Lekraan (13. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Genau diese Art. :x
> E: Es macht mir Angst, dass du das so gut beherrscht Leki....



Ich habe mit dieser Schreibweise auch täglich zu tun x.x


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie kann ein Mensch nur so oft krank sein...






Rolf ich bin Gestürzt und habe deswegen ne Gehirnerschütterung


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2010)

afk, ich rasier mir jetzt meine Haare an den Kopfseiten komplett ab. :<


----------



## Dominau (13. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> afk, ich rasier mir jetzt meine Haare an den Kopfseiten komplett ab. :<



Good Luck !


----------



## Rexo (13. Mai 2010)

_*Matt Damon!!Matt DAMON!!!*





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=gnPWJOJYVKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Derkha Derkha Muhammed Jihad 




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=6wmw8UB4HCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_You need a montage !!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FIi0vFyqWAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2010)

Kann hier jemand zu so später Stunde nen Comment zum Sony Xberia X10 abgeben :<


----------



## Petersburg (13. Mai 2010)

Ich hab einen Neuen Ava \o/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (13. Mai 2010)

Bin nun auch da. 
Wohl der einzige..


----------



## Rexo (13. Mai 2010)

gn8 ich bin schlafen


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Bin nun auch da.
> Wohl der einzige..



nö... aber ich geh jetzt RTL Doku über Mädchen gucken die mit 13 aufn Strich gehen... Hachja MIttwoch Nacht TV ist was schönes^^


----------



## Breakyou (13. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> nö... aber ich geh jetzt RTL Doku über Mädchen gucken die mit 13 aufn Strich gehen... Hachja MIttwoch Nacht TV ist was schönes^^


:O
Danke für den Tipp!
/AFK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (13. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie kann ein Mensch nur so oft krank sein...



Ich frag mich grad wie etwas erschüttert sein kann, das garnicht da ist :O


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2010)

Da bin ich wieder und die Haare sind ab.


----------



## Breakyou (13. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> nö... aber ich geh jetzt RTL Doku über Mädchen gucken die mit 13 aufn Strich gehen... Hachja MIttwoch Nacht TV ist was schönes^^



auf RTL Extra? Da kommt nur irgendwas über Gondeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Humpelpumpel Und hats geklappt?


----------



## Arosk (13. Mai 2010)

Auf RTL?


----------



## Soramac (13. Mai 2010)

Rocky kommt ins Kino und auf DVD!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VU85P3mLHQ


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2010)

Jop, Haare sind ab, links fühlt sich super an, rechts muss ich morgen nochmal ran, man merkt das ich keine Luste mehr hatte, sind noch ein paar Haare übrig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (13. Mai 2010)

Einmal mit Flammewerfer drüba.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2010)

Ne, das stinkt so....


----------



## Breakyou (13. Mai 2010)

Jetzt bin ich echt müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute Nacht


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2010)

Nacht.


----------



## Arosk (13. Mai 2010)

Immer gehen alle weg :<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2010)

Ich bin noch da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. Mai 2010)

Ich auch, hihi wie lustisch ;p


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2010)

Nacht zusammen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Mai 2010)

hm gn8 oder noch ne runde sc2 beta :S


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Mai 2010)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2010)

Abend.
Ich als absoluter Fussballfeind schau grad FCA gegen Nürnberg... :>


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Mai 2010)

abend


----------



## Skatero (13. Mai 2010)

Abend

(Sich zu begrüssen und dann still sein, ist gerade angesagt oder?)


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mir grade Avatar reingezogen und hät jetzt bock mein Aion Account wieder zu aktivieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend



Einen wundervollen, wunderbaren tollen guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Einen wundervollen, wunderbaren tollen guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da geht es aber wem gut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da geht es aber wem gut...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



den grund kannst du dir denken xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2010)

Augsburg failed....


----------



## Hordlerkiller (13. Mai 2010)

wtf nürnberg 

bin nur parr sec on bin gleich im bett schreibe alles über handy 
hier rein bis das ich wieder schreiben kan ^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> den grund kannst du dir denken xD



Du freust dich darüber, dass heute frei ist?


----------



## dragon1 (13. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du freust dich darüber, dass heute frei ist?



... ich haette mehr kombinierungsfaehigkeit von dir erwartet (gibts das wort?) 

freier tag ist gut, aber nicht der hauptgrund.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2010)

Haste eingelocht?


----------



## dragon1 (13. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Haste eingelocht?




wie ich schon gesagt habe, meine Freundin ist 13.


bin jetzt off, gn8, bis sonntag


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ... ich haette mehr kombinierungsfaehigkeit von dir erwartet (gibts das wort?)
> 
> freier tag ist gut, aber nicht der hauptgrund.



Ich habe erwartet, dass du erkennst, dass das nicht mein Ernst war :S


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2010)

Ähm ja und? Mit 13 sind manche Mädchen schon zum ersten mal schwanger. :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Mai 2010)

ja kla SC2 Zuende geladen und das battlenet is nicht aktive -.-


----------



## Skatero (13. Mai 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja kla SC2 Zuende geladen und das battlenet is nicht aktive -.-



Das hier ist nicht Facebook, wo man einfach eine Nachricht abschickt. Hier werden über verschiedene Dinge geredet und deine Probleme gehören nicht dazu.


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ähm ja und? Mit 13 sind manche Mädchen schon zum ersten mal schwanger. :<


Genau, so wie Humpels Freundin!



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja kla SC2 Zuende geladen und das battlenet is nicht aktive -.-



Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Mai 2010)

sei still skatero Ich geh gleich pennen fühle mich elend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau, so wie Humpels Freundin!



Ähm, nein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine "Freundin" ist 19 und noch nicht schwanger. :<


----------



## Dominau (13. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das hier ist nicht Facebook, wo man einfach eine Nachricht abschickt. Hier werden über verschiedene Dinge geredet und deine Probleme gehören nicht dazu.



Da razly auf den post von dragon geantwortet hat ist das thema jetzt top aktuell !


----------



## Skatero (13. Mai 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> sei still skatero Ich geh gleich pennen fühle mich elend



Ich sagt doch gerade, dass deine Probleme hier niemanden interessieren und wann du schlafen gehst, will jetzt wirklich niemand auf dieser Welt wissen.


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ähm, nein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Noch nicht... Humpel wird bald Vater


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2010)

Klar, warum nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lachi wird auch bald Vater!


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Mai 2010)

Und Razyl Mutter!


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Klar, warum nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lachi will keine Kinder


----------



## Rexo (13. Mai 2010)

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=7tj3rxug_h0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lege dich niemals mit nem Opi an ^^_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2010)

Es geht ja nicht ums wollen.
Lachi war grad im Thread und hat nix geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Und Razyl Mutter!



Wie war das gestern nochmal mit Beleidigungen und Provokation... 
Man sollte immer mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Mai 2010)

skatero geh sterben danke


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Klar, warum nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lüge!


Razyl schrieb:


> Lachi will keine Kinder



lüge!


Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht ums wollen.
> Lachi war grad im Thread und hat nix geschrieben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



richtig! :O

da bin ich und schon wieder weg :<
muss morgen früh zum arzt .. mein bein hat england nicht gut verkraftet xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2010)

Need Lachis Hitler Foto. :>


----------



## Petersburg (13. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich sagt doch gerade, dass deine Probleme hier niemanden interessieren und wann du schlafen gehst, will jetzt wirklich niemand auf dieser Welt wissen.



Wen interessiert denn, dass dich Blades probleme nicht interessieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (13. Mai 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> skatero geh sterben danke



Nein.


----------



## Skatero (13. Mai 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wen interessiert denn, dass dich Blades probleme nicht interessieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die ganze Welt interessiert sich für mich.

btw nice Avatar :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Need Lachis Hitler Foto. :>



mein icq avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bis morgen ihr jecken!


----------



## Rexo (13. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die ganze Welt interessiert sich für mich.
> 
> btw nice Avatar :>



_Killt den avatar und verbrennt Skateros belobigung !!!_


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die ganze Welt interessiert sich für mich.
> 
> btw nice Avatar :>


schleimen bringt dir nix 





BTW ich will sc2 beta testen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2010)

Wtf? Krankes Foto. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wtf? Krankes Foto.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finde Lachi in dieser Position sehr überzeugend.


----------



## Skatero (13. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich finde Lachi in dieser Position sehr überzeugend.



Ja ziemlich. Und sie könnten Brüder sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja ziemlich. Und sie könnten Brüder sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Jahrgang ist zu unterschiedlich :S


----------



## Skatero (13. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Killt den avatar und verbrennt Skateros belobigung !!!_



Wieso denn? Magst du Petersburg nicht?


----------



## dragon1 (13. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe erwartet, dass du erkennst, dass das nicht mein Ernst war :S



hab ich eh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich habe erwartet, dass du erkennst, dass das nicht mein Ernst war das ich dich ernst genommen habe xP


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hab ich eh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alter, nimm weniger Drogen


----------



## Rexo (13. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso denn? Magst du Petersburg nicht?



es is ne Anon Maske !!!


----------



## Tabuno (13. Mai 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> skatero geh sterben danke


früher wurde man dafür gebannt und zwar für immer


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> früher wurde man dafür gebannt und zwar für immer



Früher...


----------



## Petersburg (13. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Früher...



...war alles besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2010)

++++++Exklusiv-Nachricht+++++
Lachi und Skatero werden bald heiraten.


----------



## Kargaro (13. Mai 2010)

War doch eh schon lange bekannt


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> War doch eh schon lange bekannt



Nun ist es offiziell!!!!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2010)

So, ich hau mich mal aufs Ohr, morgen um 6 ist'd Nacht rum


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> So, ich hau mich mal aufs Ohr, morgen um 6 ist'd Nacht rum



Bezweifel ich!


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. Mai 2010)

im Nachtschwärmer schon ;D


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Mai 2010)

Bei mir auch, ich muss dann nämlich arbeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. Mai 2010)

_EAT ME YOU PHUNK BITCH!!!




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=K95j-bnbdOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Bei mir auch, ich muss dann nämlich arbeiten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9_UZcbTdivw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (14. Mai 2010)

Sagma Rexo wieviele Videos verlinkst du so im Schnitt pro Tag o.O


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sagma Rexo wieviele Videos verlinkst du so im Schnitt pro Tag o.O



Tausende, Tausende! Bald hat der sicherlich ganz Youtube durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. Mai 2010)

_Es sind relativ viele wen ich ne statistik machen musste so um die 30 pro Tag _


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. Mai 2010)

soo ich geh auch ma pennen 

gute nacht zusammen


----------



## Soramac (14. Mai 2010)

Ich hab gehoert hier wird illegal Bonbonspapier weggworfen.


----------



## Doofkatze (14. Mai 2010)

da hat man nu Urlaub seit Mittwoch, verbringt den Mittwoch noch mit einkaufen und WoW, den Donnerstag ist man abend eingeladen, möchte endlich am Freitag mal voll ausschlafen und DANN kann man nichtmal einschlafen oO 

is ja n toller Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wars wohl mit meiner Schlaforgie


----------



## Interminator (14. Mai 2010)

ich hab keinen bock zu pennen aber hier im forum is ja nachts echt nichts mehr los ;/ leider kenn ich zurzeit kein forum bei dem es einen post counter gibt und das eine extrem nachtaktive community hat^^


----------



## Soramac (14. Mai 2010)

Ich bin immer da. Kannst mich auch gerne anrufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Mai 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend!!!


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. Mai 2010)

Abönd


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Mai 2010)

brrrrrrrreeeeeeee


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

HEY HEY!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. Mai 2010)

ist ja gaarnichts los hia


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Mai 2010)

Huhu Alko.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

H20Test teste das Leitungswasser...da ist glaube was dran was die Leute heute verrückt werden lässt...


----------



## H2OTest (14. Mai 2010)

Ich wieso?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich wieso?



Weil jmd. meint 10000 Threads Werbung für seinen WoW Pserver innerhalb weniger Stunden zu öffnen. Und es gab auch noch genügend andere Trolle.


----------



## H2OTest (14. Mai 2010)

hmm vllt ist das noch der rausch vom Vatertag. Da gabs ja genug alkopos usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (14. Mai 2010)

sry Doppelpost oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

Bin mal weg.
Man sieht sich.


----------



## H2OTest (14. Mai 2010)

gn8


----------



## The Paladin (14. Mai 2010)

N´Abend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Mai 2010)

Bye Alko.
Hi Pala


----------



## The Paladin (14. Mai 2010)

Hier ist es ja Leer, ich bring ein bisschen stimmung rein ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u2UP86bciVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (14. Mai 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Arosk (15. Mai 2010)

Portal gibts bei Steam umsonst, unbedingt holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Portal gibts bei Steam umsonst, unbedingt holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALT


----------



## Arosk (15. Mai 2010)

Mir ist nichts besseres eingefallen xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß grad nicht ob ich angepisst oder glücklich sein soll, für beides gibts Gründe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grolaurc (15. Mai 2010)

erst drei uhr und keiner mehr on?

ich hab ja auch nur vodka tequila und jacki getrunken ^^


----------



## Manowar (15. Mai 2010)

<- Letzter? ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Mai 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bisher ist der Abend wirklich wunderschön...
Bayern - 2. Titel heute Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Dritte folgt nächste Woche hrhr


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Mai 2010)

Ihr kleinen Erfolgsfans. <.<
Waldhof vor!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Mai 2010)

Nächstes Jahr gewinnt der FCA die 1.Liga. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr gewinnt der FCA die 1.Liga.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Waldhof auch. Irgendwann! I have a dream...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Mai 2010)

Macht mal Stimmung hier, loooooooooooos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Macht mal Stimmung hier, loooooooooooos.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn Pumpeln hinter Pumpeln humpeln dann humpeln Pumpeln hinter Pumpeln.


----------



## Razyl (15. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ihr kleinen Erfolgsfans. <.<



Ich bin seit nun 10 Jahren Bayernfan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin seit nun 10 Jahren Bayernfan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Komisch...alle Bayernfans, die ich kenn sind zufällig seit exakt 10 Jahren Fan und outen sich, wenn Bayern grad alles gewinnt. :O


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Mai 2010)

Ich kann seit 19 Jahren ohne Fussball leben, nur wenn die Regionalmannschaft mal spielt schau ich mir das Ergebnis mal an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich kann seit 19 Jahren Fussball leben, nur wenn die Regionalmannschaft mal spielt schau ich mir das Ergebnis mal an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast das Wörtchen ohne vergessen. Ich guck eig. auch kaum Fußball, interessiere mich kaum für. Aber ich gucke WM und so, die Ergebnisse schau ich mir an und gehe manchmal auf den Waldhof.


----------



## Razyl (15. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Komisch...alle Bayernfans, die ich kenn sind zufällig seit exakt 10 Jahren Fan und outen sich, wenn Bayern grad alles gewinnt. :O



Hm, nur komisch, dass ich voriges Jahr den FCB nicht von der Pelle gerückt bin und die Jahre davor auch nicht... 
Auch wenn Klinsmann ein dummer Trainer war, ist und bleibt.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Mai 2010)

Ich bekomm heut irgendwie keine ganzen deutschen Sätze zustande. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Mai 2010)

abend *gähn*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Mai 2010)

6 Posts ist noch kein Stimmung machen, strengt euch mal ein bisschen an...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> 6 Posts ist noch kein Stimmung machen, strengt euch mal ein bisschen an...



na fertig auf allen Kanälen -.- Sogar meine beste Freundin verpennt =(


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Mai 2010)

Kann heute nicht schon in 2 Wochen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (15. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich bekomm heut irgendwie keine ganzen deutschen Sätze zustande.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HEUTE?!?^^


btw aloah! - und raus ausm thread....fürs erste....muhhhhahahahhahamuhhhahahah


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> HEUTE?!?^^


Ein verdammt gutes Argument. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Kann heute nicht schon in 2 Wochen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sein?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Mai 2010)

Ach verdammt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ich schiebs einfach mal darauf, das ich heute extrem glücklich bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Mai 2010)

abeend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Mai 2010)

hm hunger und ich glaube ich geh gleich wieder pennen


----------



## Razyl (15. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ekj93Gn6U68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


FC BAYERN! Meister 2010, DFB Pokalsieger 2010!
Fehlt nur noch eins: Champions-League Sieger 2010!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2010)

nix los hier?


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> nix los hier?



Wie du siehst Brille anscheinend nicht...
Aber hey Brille ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie du siehst Brille anscheinend nicht...
> Aber hey Brille ^^



moin :>

hm dabei ham wir doch erst 0:09 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> moin :>
> 
> hm dabei ham wir doch erst 0:09 uhr
> 
> ...



Heute endet die Zeit schon um 21.01... nach dem alle Abend gesagt haben.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heute endet die Zeit schon um 21.01... nach dem alle Abend gesagt haben.



ouch >.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

I am back...
Vor nem halben Jahr war hier viel mehr los... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ouch >.<



Ja, das tut weh. 
Ich fühle mit dir xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2010)

wirklich viel wird aber auch an "aktiven" tagen hier nicht mehr geschrieben oder?^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> wirklich viel wird aber auch an "aktiven" tagen hier nicht mehr geschrieben oder?^^



Leider nicht... An mir liegts nicht...


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> wirklich viel wird aber auch an "aktiven" tagen hier nicht mehr geschrieben oder?^^



Nein. Es liegt wohl daran, dass keiner mehr bock hat...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Mai 2010)

Da bin ich wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Huhu Brille.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein. Es liegt wohl daran, dass keiner mehr bock hat...



Ich schon...
Besonders Lachmann fehlt aus bekannten Gründen...


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich schon...
> Besonders Lachmann fehlt aus bekannten Gründen...



Es liegt nicht an seiner Freundin!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2010)

hey humpel ^^

gibts eig trolli noch? :O
oder so ganz alte säcke wie lurock?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Mai 2010)

Trolli lebt noch, der schaut aber auch nur einmal im Jahr hier rein.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> gibts eig trolli noch? :O
> oder so ganz alte säcke wie lurock?



Trolli ist nur noch ganz selten da. Lurock hab ich seit Ewigkeiten nimmer hier gesehen... also in keinem Forumsabteil


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2010)

und die tanzende milchtüte etc? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> und die tanzende milchtüte etc?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Chopi ist auch nru noch selten da...
Mano ab und zu mal die Woche. Auch eher selten. 
Tja.... Crackmack suchtelt WoW.... naja, von der "alten" Garde sind nur noch sehr wenige da... Skatero, Kronas, Ich. o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2010)

crackmack? oO
von dem hat man j zu aktuellen zeiten vor lauter suchteln nichts gehört... ist er nun wenigstens auch mehr oder weniger "erfolgreich" oder suchtelt er immer noch auf gimp niveau? :>


----------



## Reflox (16. Mai 2010)

guten abend! 
War euer Tag auch so beschissen wie meiner? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. Mai 2010)

in 5h 30 min fahr ich an bodensee!


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> crackmack? oO
> von dem hat man j zu aktuellen zeiten vor lauter suchteln nichts gehört... ist er nun wenigstens auch mehr oder weniger "erfolgreich" oder suchtelt er immer noch auf gimp niveau? :>



k.A. ich habe ihn im ICQ ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wahrscheinlich immer noch gimp niveau.


----------



## Reflox (16. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> in 5h 30 min fahr ich an bodensee!



Waaah! Wage es nicht in mein Revier einzudringen oder ich fühle mich gezwungen dich zu eliminieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Schweizer oder deutsche Seite?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-FByHJnSEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Erzähl was von deinen zweihundert Beziehungen Brille!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Mai 2010)

Hat Brille kein ICQ?


----------



## Reflox (16. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QFrRxCEVfdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin sooo glücklich...^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hat Brille kein ICQ?



Doch, aber er mag uns nicht im ICQ :S


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

Bin schlafen.
Gute Nacht, John Boy!
Gute Nacht, Elizabeth!
Gute Nacht, Vater!
Gute Nacht, Sohn!
Gute Nacht, Mary Ellen!
Gute Nacht, Vater!
Gute Nacht, Mama!
Gute Nacht, Mary Ellen!
Gute Nacht, Jim Bob!
Gute Nacht, Mama!
Gute Nacht, Erin!
Gute Nacht, Jim Bob!
Gute Nacht, Ben!
Gute Nacht, Erin!
Gute Nacht alle miteinander!


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bin schlafen.



Pff, du hast "Gute Nacht Razyl" vergessen! :<


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Chopi ist auch nru noch selten da...
> Mano ab und zu mal die Woche. Auch eher selten.
> Tja.... Crackmack suchtelt WoW.... naja, von der "alten" Garde sind nur noch sehr wenige da... Skatero, Kronas, Ich. o.O


kronas crackmack alte garde? lol rofl more epic fail


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kronas crackmack alte garde? lol rofl more epic fail



Ähem, ja. Beide sind schon etwas länger vertreten hier.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem, ja. Beide sind schon etwas länger vertreten hier.


alte garde wären eher lurock chopi, trolli, tabuno *hust*


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> alte garde wären eher lurock chopi, trolli, tabuno *hust*



Nö, auch nicht. 
Alte Garde wäre eigentlich Kruaal und co... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie gesagt: Kronas und Crackmack sind hier auch schon etwas länger dabei.


----------



## Reflox (16. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> alte garde wären eher lurock chopi, trolli, tabuno *hust*



Tabuno? Wer ist das???


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2010)

Registriert: 02-März 09


----------



## Reflox (16. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Registriert: 02-März 09



Über die Ironie gestolpert was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2010)

ironie ist immer mit einem smiley zu kennzeichnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ironie ist immer mit einem smiley zu kennzeichnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach die war doch SO offensichtlich....


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Mai 2010)

Alles junge Hüpfer hier, habt respekt vor dem Alter und macht Platz für den 11.09.06


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ironie ist immer mit einem smiley zu kennzeichnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



.....


----------



## Reflox (16. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Alles junge Hüpfer hier, habt respekt vor dem Alter und macht Platz für den 11.09.06



Sie haben ihren Stock verloren alter Herr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2010)

> Umgekehrt sollten Sie selbst, um alle Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, immer mit dem Smiley-Symbol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aus der Netiquette.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Aus der Netiquette.



Denkst du an den Punkt halten sich alle? Ha, wie Naiv!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Mai 2010)

Wenn du schon mitliest, sei doch so höfflich und sag guten Abend Lilly!


----------



## Reflox (16. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Denkst du an den Punkt halten sich alle? Ha, wie Naiv!



Na siehste! 

Und überhaupt Tabuno sagt etwas und ich frage wer ist Tabuno. Das ist doch offensichtlich, das ist als würde man man... ach mir fällt kein Beispiel ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Humpel

Jetzt hast du sie vertrieben, da jemand es aktiv mitteilte dass man sie sieht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> @Humpel
> 
> Jetzt hast du sie vertrieben, da jemand es aktiv mitteilte dass man sie sieht!
> 
> ...


Egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. Mai 2010)

Omg mir ist gerade aufgefallen dass man auf Spore.com seine eigenen Kommentare zu den eigenen Kreationen freigeben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man ist das still hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vFcX4JaPD0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Atemberaubend schön!

Dann geh ich mal... vorübergehend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Mai 2010)

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2010)

Ike bin noch hier.


----------



## The Paladin (16. Mai 2010)

Mein Gott, das Gott und die Welt Forum stirbt langsam aus ......

Btw. Ich hatte am Freitag Zeugnisverteilung. Ich habe Ferien bis September Muhahaha


----------



## Breakyou (16. Mai 2010)

Ich bleibt nicht lange aber "Hallo" möchte ich trotzdem sagen..
Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jetzt bin ich schon wieder offline :O
Schnell was essen & dann schlafen.
Gute Nacht, Männers


----------



## The Paladin (16. Mai 2010)

Gute Nacht Leute, ich gehe Fernsehen und pennen


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

GUTEN ABEND!
​


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

Bin weg, komm in 45 min oder so richtig!
Abend Razyl.


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Nabnd!


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bin weg, komm in 45 min oder so richtig!



Das kann man falsch verstehen


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das kann man falsch verstehen



War beabsichtigt!


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> War beabsichtigt!



Musst du nicht ins Bett`?


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Musst du nicht ins Bett`?



Müssen und Wollen ist ein großer unterschied, die ganze zeit WOLLTE ich pennen, nicht müssen, ich kann solang ich will wachbleiben solange ich in die Schule dann geh^^


----------



## mookuh (16. Mai 2010)

abend


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Müssen und Wollen ist ein großer unterschied, die ganze zeit WOLLTE ich pennen, nicht müssen, ich kann solang ich will wachbleiben solange ich in die Schule dann geh^^



Hör mir bitte auf mit Schule... ich muss die 12. noch rumbringen, dann endlich "frei" :S


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hör mir bitte auf mit Schule... ich muss die 12. noch rumbringen, dann endlich "frei" :S



<<<4 tage schule dienstag keine schule :>


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> <<<4 tage schule dienstag keine schule :>



4 Tage Schule in deinen ganzen Leben? Wow...


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 4 Tage Schule in deinen ganzen Leben? Wow...



mh, nee wohl eher noch über nen schuljahr <.< aber gz zum abschuss, für dich^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> mh, nee wohl eher noch über nen schuljahr <.< aber gz zum abschuss, für dich^^



Ich schieße mich net ab o.O
Und meinen Abitur-Abschluss bekomme ich erst in über einem Jahr. Wenn ich das Abitur überhaupt bestehe... ich hab echt keinen Bock mehr :S


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich schieße mich net ab o.O
> Und meinen Abitur-Abschluss bekomme ich erst in über einem Jahr. Wenn ich das Abitur überhaupt bestehe... ich hab echt keinen Bock mehr :S


ups fehlt l sry , ja dann eben was wes ich-.- viel glück für abi von mir aus :X


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ups fehlt l sry , ja dann eben was wes ich-.- viel glück für abi von mir aus :X



Viel Glück fürs Abi, dass erst in einem jahr ist... genial :S


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2010)

APFELMUSS JAMN AMN JAMNSNJAMN AMN JAMNSNJAMN AMN JAMNSNJAMN AMN JAMNSNJAMN AMN JAMNSNJAMN AMN JAMNSNJAMN AMN JAMNSNJAMN AMN JAMNSNJAMN AMN JAMNSNJAMN AMN JAMNSNJAMN AMN JAMNSNJAMN AMN JAMNSNJAMN AMN JAMNSNJAMN AMN JAMNSNJAMN AMN JAMNSNJAMN AMN JAMNSNJAMN AMN JAMNSNJAMN AMN JAMNSN


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Viel Glück fürs Abi, dass erst in einem jahr ist... genial :S



Ob ich dir jetzt, oder erst später viel Glück wünsche, ist doch egal, hauptsache du bestehst es.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ob ich dir jetzt, oder erst später viel Glück wünsche, ist doch egal, hauptsache du bestehst es.



Was ist mit mir? Plx auch bestehen!


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was ist mit mir? Plx auch bestehen!



Ich werde später dein bodyguard, egal welchen beruf du machst, irgendwer hat sicher vor dich zu verletzen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich werde später dein bodyguard, egal welchen beruf du machst, irgendwer hat sicher vor dich zu verletzen.



Was ist, wenn ich mich selbst verletzen will. Dann haste ein Problem mich zu beschützen^^.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Mai 2010)

aaaaaabend liebe Nachtschwaermer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin hier fuer 10 min wieder da xD


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2010)

Dann kann ich mich ja mal entleeren.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> aaaaaabend liebe Nachtschwaermer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach, zehn Minuten Pause im Bett? hrhr


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, zehn Minuten Pause im Bett? hrhr


Er hat Durchfall und muss in 10 min wieder paar Stunden aufn Pott. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, zehn Minuten Pause im Bett? hrhr



Hab deine kommentare vermisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hab deine kommentare vermisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Musst du halt täglich in den Nachtschwärmer kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was ist, wenn ich mich selbst verletzen will. Dann haste ein Problem mich zu beschützen^^.



Mh, dann schlaf ich eben direkt nebendir, und bin blitzschnell wach wenn du dir was an tun möchtest, zur not zwangsjacke^^.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Musst du halt täglich in den Nachtschwärmer kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ging nicht, famillieausflug zur Rax QQ Zwangsverpflichtend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

Was ist Rot und liegt inner Ecke?
Ein Kleinkind, dasss an einer Rasierklinge lutscht.
:O


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ging nicht, famillieausflug zur Rax QQ Zwangsverpflichtend



Was ist Rax?


----------



## dragon1 (16. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist Rax?



Ein berg in Oesterreich xP
Bin wieder off, morgen schwaerm ich hier wieder rum.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ein berg in Oesterreich xP



Ach die dämlichen Ösis :S
Gute nacht


----------



## Thoor (16. Mai 2010)

Morgen arbeiten...

leckt mich doch alle -.-


----------



## dragon1 (16. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach die dämlichen Ösis :S
> Gute nacht



Selber dämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Morgen arbeiten...
> 
> leckt mich doch alle -.-



JA! Wo denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

LACHMANN!!!!111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Selber dämlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Razyl > dragon1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

Lachmann wieso schreibt Lachmann nix.
Grym Chvrchbvrning Lachmann ov the North


----------



## Skatero (16. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann wieso schreibt Lachmann nix.
> Grym Chvrchbvrning Lachmann ov the North



Lachmann ist am Weinen und will nicht gestört werden.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Julian Lachmann braucht nun etwas Ruhe. Ein Schicksalsschlag hat ihn heute ereilt. Er möchte in den nächsten Tagen bitte nicht gestört werden.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Lachmann ist am Weinen und will nicht gestört werden.



Achso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der Privatservertyp so fail. Hat die Statistik auf seiner Seite gefaked, wieviele Leute seinen Server geil finden. Heute morgen fanden ihn ca. 15 perfekt und 15 Schrott.
Jetzt sinds komischerweise 654 perfekt und 3 dies Schrott finden.
Der is so Fail der Junge.


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Achso.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann sein :O


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2010)

Ihr habt doch alle ein Loch im Kopp, oda?


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch alle ein Loch im Kopp, oda?



Wenn du eins hast, hab ich keins, wenn du keins hast hab ich auch keins.


----------



## EisblockError (16. Mai 2010)

Ich könnt kotzen, hab grad ne Tunfischpiza mit viel Knofi gegessen obwohl ich Tunfisch hasse.


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Wenn du eins hast, hab ich keins, wenn du keins hast hab ich auch keins.



Dann ist aber bei dir der Kuerbis  noch sehr saftig... aber sehr saftig..


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dann ist aber bei dir der Kuerbis noch sehr saftig... aber sehr saftig..


Ich hab keinen hof auf dem ich kürbis pflanze :O


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2010)

Aeeh.. ja hier im Kopf der Kuerbis, der ist bei vielen noch sehr saftig.. aber sehr.


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Aeeh.. ja hier im Kopf der Kuerbis, der ist bei vielen noch sehr saftig.. aber sehr.



Mh, kann sein.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Mai 2010)

Abend und re.
Mein Kopf fühlt sich an wie ein Babypopo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Mh, kann sein.



Warst du nicht der mit dem toten Tier?


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Warst du nicht der mit dem toten Tier?



Jo, leider. >.<


----------



## EisblockError (16. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen hof auf dem ich kürbis pflanze :O



Dafür brauchste auch keinen Hof^^

Ein Garten reicht auch!


----------



## EisblockError (16. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend und re.





Mae Govannen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend und re.
> Mein Kopf fühlt sich an wie ein Babypopo.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wtf, du hast dir einen Ritz reingebladed? :O


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Jo, leider. >.<



Mhm.. naja, immerhin hat ein Plaetchzen, wo du ihn nicht mehr wegkriegst, quasi wie aufm Friedhof.


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mhm.. naja, immerhin hat ein Plaetchzen, wo du ihn nicht mehr wegkriegst, quasi wie aufm Friedhof.



Im garten begraben <.<

und ICH HAB ERINNERUNGEN DIE KAN MIR KEINER NEHMEN!!!!! - ausser ne amnesie, alzheimer un so....<.<


----------



## Dropz (16. Mai 2010)

guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> guten abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nabnd herr fail thread ersteller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Im garten begraben <.<
> 
> und ICH HAB ERINNERUNGEN DIE KAN MIR KEINER NEHMEN!!!!! - ausser ne amnesie, alzheimer un so....<.<



Hmm, das sieht gar nicht gut aus. Habt Ihr wenigstens so eine Glocke eingebaut, falls er doch lebt, dran ziehen kann.. ?


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hmm, das sieht gar nicht gut aus. Habt Ihr wenigstens so eine Glocke eingebaut, falls er doch lebt, dran ziehen kann.. ?



negativ, aba handy mit nummer er ruft an wenn er leben sollte, bisher erfolglos <.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> negativ, aba handy mit nummer er ruft an wenn er leben sollte, bisher erfolglos <.<



Ich bin dein Kürbis und schicke dir ab und zu SMS undso. :O


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin dein Kürbis und schicke dir ab und zu SMS undso. :O



letzte 28.4.2010 13:23 du..du...du kürbis :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> letzte 28.4.2010 13:23 du..du...du kürbis :O



/reported
Beleidigungen sind hier nicht erwünscht!


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> /reported
> Beleidigungen sind hier nicht erwünscht!


du hast dich selbst meinen kürbis genannt, also fail!


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> negativ, aba handy mit nummer er ruft an wenn er leben sollte, bisher erfolglos <.<



Naja, dann haette Ich lieber kein iPhone mitgegeben, wegen der Akkulaufzeit...

Ich versichere dir er hat 100% noch gelebt und wollte anrufen, aber hat bemerkt das der Akku gleich leer war, zum waehlen hat es noch gereicht, aber mehr leider nicht. Ich fuehle mit dem Kleinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Mai 2010)

wtf? Ihr habt Probleme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Naja, dann haette Ich lieber kein iPhone mitgegeben, wegen der Akkulaufzeit...
> 
> Ich versichere dir er hat 100% noch gelebt und wollte anrufen, aber hat bemerkt das der Akku gleich leer war, zum waehlen hat es noch gereicht, aber mehr leider nicht. Ich fuehle mit dem Kleinen
> 
> ...



Nein, leider hat er nichtmehr gelebt..... - leider-.- und ich vermisse den immernoch ziemlich...gibt momente da fang ich fast nochma an zu heulen-.-


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Nein, leider hat er nichtmehr gelebt.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Musst halt jetzt gerade ausschauen und dann wird das eine Runde Sache.

Wird schon.


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Musst halt jetzt gerade ausschauen und dann wird das eine Runde Sache.
> 
> Wird schon.



jojo wird das, sind nur manche momente halt wo er mir fehlt, aba egal jetz^^


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> jojo wird das, sind nur manche momente halt wo er mir fehlt, aba egal jetz^^



Ja, nee , das wird Ich jetzt nicht so sagen. Da passt man einmal nicht auf und dann hat man Hamsterverottung oder was das fuer ein Tier das war.


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja, nee , das wird Ich jetzt nicht so sagen. Da passt man einmal nicht auf und dann hat man Hamsterverottung oder was das fuer ein Tier das war.


a) Frettechn (R.I.P Balu ;( ) - und ich bin off, bis morgen :>


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> a) Frettechn (R.I.P Balu ;( ) - und ich bin off, bis morgen :>



Ich sag ja nur, waere denn anfaengt, mit so kleinen Dingen faengst an, dann passt man nicht auf und aufeinmal hat man hier Massenverottung von Frettchen. Bei dem Thema kannste jederzeit zu mir kommen.. jederzeit..


----------



## mastergamer (16. Mai 2010)

Habe etwas sehr nettes herausgefunden. Ein regelmäßiges Muster der binären Schreibweise.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nur, waere denn anfaengt, mit so kleinen Dingen faengst an, dann passt man nicht auf und aufeinmal hat man hier Massenverottung von Frettchen. Bei dem Thema kannste jederzeit zu mir kommen.. jederzeit..


Mh näää


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Mh näää



Gut, aber am Ende brauchst nicht angeheult kommen, dann sage ich naemlich auch: naaeee


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Mai 2010)

Test


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Test



Ava suckt.
:I



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Test



Boha, das sieht ja echt scheisse aus.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

Ich schlafe nun.


----------



## Soramac (16. Mai 2010)

Nacht, suesse Traeume ;p

boha mich kann hier keine Sau leiden, am besten such Ich mir ein neues Zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ava suckt.
> :I
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum? :<


----------



## Soramac (17. Mai 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht halt echt nicht schoen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man hat sich an das so gewoehnt, wuerde es so lassen.

PS: Starbucks Kaffee eben geholt.. mmmh lecker


----------



## Rexo (17. Mai 2010)

_Ich bin schlafen zum abschied etwas Britischen Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=vp1HVg_J7QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Suicide Blattter ^^_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Mai 2010)

Moin.
Carcha, er war einfach lw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Mai 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Breakyou (17. Mai 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend


----------



## Soramac (17. Mai 2010)

So Kinder.. der Papa ist wieder da!


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht mir doch nicht den armen Carcha traurig :<


----------



## Soramac (17. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oooh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Puehh... er wollte mir frueher nicht mal 1 Gold von seinem 20.000 geben in World of Warcraft, das verzeihe Ich Ihm nie!


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Puehh... er wollte mir frueher nicht mal 1 Gold von seinem 20.000 geben in World of Warcraft, das verzeihe Ich Ihm nie!



So läuft es nun mal. Bettler bekommen nichts.


----------



## Soramac (17. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So läuft es nun mal. Bettler bekommen nichts.



So!.. kommst jetzt auf meine Liste, wie ist dein Name?


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> So!.. kommst jetzt auf meine Liste, wie ist dein Name?



Es ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal auf welcher Liste ich stehe....


----------



## Soramac (17. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal auf welcher Liste ich stehe....



Du stehst bei mir ganz oben.. ganz oben!

Absofort ist das alles hier jetzt verboten.


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2010)

http://www.chip.de/artikel/Google-Android-so-spioniert-das-Handy-Betriebssystem_41132429.html
Jaja, liebes Google....


----------



## Soramac (17. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/a...m_41132429.html
> Jaja, liebes Google....



Einer der Leserstimmen:

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, sans-serif"]Wenn ich mir so vorstelle, ich sitze da an eienm Strassencafe und nehme ein Bild von einer schönen Frau auf und sende es mit Goggles mal gleich an Google und erhalte dann umgehend Name, Anschrift und sonstige wichtige Infos über die Lady - einfach nur traumhaft![/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, sans-serif"] [/font]
Glaub, das waere das letzte was sich eine Person wuenschen wuerde.


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2010)

Wenn Google das bringt, kommt es zu einem Sturmlauf gegen den Konzern


----------



## Breakyou (17. Mai 2010)

Ich geh nun schlafen :>
Gute nacht <3

Edit// @Dominau
ic hhab MANUEL KLEIN!!!!!
RAGE!!!!


----------



## mookuh (17. Mai 2010)

Buh!


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Puehh... er wollte mir frueher nicht mal 1 Gold von seinem 20.000 geben in World of Warcraft, das verzeihe Ich Ihm nie!



20'000? Muss ja ewig her sein


----------



## Soramac (17. Mai 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> 20'000? Muss ja ewig her sein



War glaub ich in Burning Crusade gewesen. Habe Ich aber nur in deinem Buffed.de Profil geh sehen mit deinem Orc Jaeger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (17. Mai 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> 20'000? Muss ja ewig her sein



Carcha... erinnerst du dich noch an die guten alten Classic und BC Zeiten mit mir =(


----------



## Arosk (17. Mai 2010)

Warum so ruhig?


----------



## Soramac (17. Mai 2010)

Weil mich keine Sau mag, immer wenn ich nichts schreibe, ist hier die Party und sobald Ich komme.. weiss auch net.


----------



## Arosk (17. Mai 2010)

Ey einmal brauch man Photobucket und dann ist es offline... richtige Scheiße <.<


```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Ina>ping photobucket.com

Ping photobucket.com [209.17.66.11] mit 32 Bytes Daten:

Antwort von 209.17.66.11: Bytes=32 Zeit=212ms TTL=247
Antwort von 209.17.66.11: Bytes=32 Zeit=213ms TTL=247
Antwort von 209.17.66.11: Bytes=32 Zeit=212ms TTL=247
Antwort von 209.17.66.11: Bytes=32 Zeit=213ms TTL=247

Ping-Statistik für 209.17.66.11:
	Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0 (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
	Minimum = 212ms, Maximum = 213ms, Mittelwert = 212ms

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Ina>ping login.photobucket.com

Ping login.photobucket.com [209.17.73.112] mit 32 Bytes Daten:

Antwort von 209.17.73.112: Bytes=32 Zeit=216ms TTL=56
Antwort von 209.17.73.112: Bytes=32 Zeit=219ms TTL=56
Antwort von 209.17.73.112: Bytes=32 Zeit=211ms TTL=56
Antwort von 209.17.73.112: Bytes=32 Zeit=221ms TTL=56

Ping-Statistik für 209.17.73.112:
	Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0 (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
	Minimum = 211ms, Maximum = 221ms, Mittelwert = 216ms

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Ina>
```

GRRR :<

OMFG DAS WIRD IMMER BESER...



> Too many failed logins. Try back later.



Endlich wieder da und dann das... Passwort kann man auch nicht zurücksetzen... zum kotzen...

RAGE



> *Success*
> An email has been sent to your email address.
> 
> Please follow the instructions in the email to reset your password.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald das Bild angezeigt wird ist Photobucket wieder online und drückt dann auch aus was sie sind...


----------



## Arosk (17. Mai 2010)

ARGH MANN ICH BRAUCH DIE BILDER MORGEN <.< *durchdreh*

Ja, geil jetzt auch noch ein Doppelpost...


----------



## EisblockError (18. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_XFMCgeI7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




naja gute nacht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2010)

6 Minuten nach Eröffnung undich bin trotzdem der erste poster o.O

Tagele 

btw: Ich hab jezz einen richtigen offiziellen Blogg, den ich in nächster Zeit hegen und pflegen werde.


----------



## Breakyou (18. Mai 2010)

die Nachtschwärmer werden immer weniger und immer unmotivierter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guten Abend..


----------



## Arosk (18. Mai 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> 6 Minuten nach Eröffnung undich bin trotzdem der erste poster o.O
> 
> Tagele
> 
> btw: Ich hab jezz einen richtigen offiziellen Blogg, den ich in nächster Zeit hegen und pflegen werde.



Und über was?

Ihr könnt nicht erwarten das jetzt jemand da ist... es ist unter der Woche... lol man macht auch mal was anderes als dauernd nur im Forum zu hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## The Paladin (18. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie stirbt "Gott und die Welt" aus. Wärend WoW-Allgemein immer mehr hat. WIr müssen den WoW-Typen etwas bieten was Blizzard ihnen nicht gibt. Hmmmm, Liebe villeicht?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Irgendwie stirbt "Gott und die Welt" aus. Wärend WoW-Allgemein immer mehr hat. WIr müssen den WoW-Typen etwas bieten was Blizzard ihnen nicht gibt. Hmmmm, Liebe villeicht?



Ich will sie nich hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor ca. 6 bis 9 Monaten war alles perfekt hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

Sagt es doch, dass ich es bin.


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2010)

Uah, Guten Abend. Hatte zu tun :S


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2010)

abend ihr komischen leute


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> abend ihr komischen leute



Hallo Mano 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na wie gehts?


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hallo Mano
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



geht so

und dir?


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> geht so
> 
> und dir?



Nur geht so? :O Was los?

Btw: mir gehts gut


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur geht so? :O Was los?
> 
> Btw: mir gehts gut



ach n bisserl krach mit ner guten freundin..


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nWbfgGDl6XE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2010)

anscheinend hab ich alle verjagt mit dem lied^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> anscheinend hab ich alle verjagt mit dem lied^^



No1n, ich versuch nur meinen Stereomix wiederzubekommen :S


----------



## Jester (18. Mai 2010)

Wasn nu los? Kein Post hier  seit einer Stunde?
Omg ! Deutschland wurde von einer Horde Zombies vernichtet und nurnoch meine Wohngegend ist übrig!
Ich neige mein Haupt in Erinnerung und all die guten Forenuser, sie starben einen Heldentod, einen Tod für den Postcounter!


----------



## Manoroth (18. Mai 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Wasn nu los? Kein Post hier seit einer Stunde?
> Omg ! Deutschland wurde von einer Horde Zombies vernichtet und nurnoch meine Wohngegend ist übrig!
> Ich neige mein Haupt in Erinnerung und all die guten Forenuser, sie starben einen Heldentod, einen Tod für den Postcounter!



ich lebe noch^^

mehr oder wehniger zumindest^^'


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2010)

_Ich kanne nich mehr xD 




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=KbvlbNmhAFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Jester (19. Mai 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich lebe noch^^
> 
> mehr oder wehniger zumindest^^'




...sagte der stolze Sokrates, als des Schirlings Tücke seine Venen versteinerte...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. Mai 2010)

Abend.


----------



## P-bibi (19. Mai 2010)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na wer schreibt morgen noch die Englisch ZAP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

??


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Mai 2010)

jo ich muss morgen auch englisch schreiben


----------



## P-bibi (19. Mai 2010)

Ich hab ja sowas von keine Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (19. Mai 2010)

Abend!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2010)

Nabend

Musste letzte Woche schreiben , war trotzdem kagge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Mai 2010)

nachdem die deutsch zap ein absoluter witz war gehts eig


----------



## P-bibi (19. Mai 2010)

Ja die war echt easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei die Geschichte fürs Gymi in NRW ein bisschen kacke war, aber hatte eh vor die Argumentation zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur fänd ichs ziemlich schwul, wenn morgen ne Redeanalyse drankommen sollte..


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2010)

_Guten abend lieber Buffedler_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Mai 2010)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Wobei die Geschichte fürs Gymi in NRW ein bisschen kacke war, aber hatte eh vor die Argumentation zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dito
habs auch nich so mit kurzgeschichten
hab dann auch die argumentation über dieses blöde radio geschrieben

ja ne redeanalyse wär nicht gut
ich hab immer probleme die stilmittel auf englisch zu erkennen

mein persönlicher geheimtipp wär aber auch in englisch ne argumentation
ich sach mal der fall tritt zu 80% wahrscheinlichkeit ein


----------



## Thoor (19. Mai 2010)

Schule.... gäähn zum glück muss ich da nichtmehr hin >.>


----------



## P-bibi (19. Mai 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> dito
> habs auch nich so mit kurzgeschichten
> hab dann auch die argumentation über dieses blöde radio geschrieben
> 
> ...



Pro oder kontra ? 
Ich war pro.

Naja ich hoffe es wird ne Argumentation, das wär easy going.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Mai 2010)

ne ich war kontra
hab das dingen buchstäblich innen boden gerammt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo.
Morgen kriegen wa Deutscharbeit (über Buch: Kabale und Liebe Dialoganalyse.
Lehrerin hat gesagt, fast alle haben failed^^.
1 Test, 2 Arbeiten bisher und ich hatte immer 2/3, kp wieso.
Diesmal wohl nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2010)

_und schon hat sich fur mich der abend erledigt_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Mai 2010)

"Rexo *und schon f** mich das lebens ins Knie totesfäll um 21:50"

Was. :O
*


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2010)

Es is einer aus familie verstorben was dadran nich zu verstehen bin weg


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Mai 2010)

ich hätts auch nicht verstanden...

ich begebe mich nun auch zu bett
muss morgen schließlich ne gute note abstauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. Mai 2010)

Mein Beileid Rexo. :/


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (19. Mai 2010)

die Nacht ist jung und alle gehen schlafen? Was ist nur aus der lauten, sich betrinkenden und andere Leute anpöbelnden Jugend geworden?
Zeitig ins Bett? wtf!


----------



## Soramac (19. Mai 2010)

Falls jemand interessiert ist an Starcraft 2 Beta.


Kann gerne eine ernsthafte und vertrauliche PM an mich schreiben.


----------



## Breakyou (19. Mai 2010)

22:41 Uhr und ich geh schlafen.
Gute Nacht und alles gute Rexo.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> 22:41 Uhr und ich geh schlafen.
> Gute Nacht und alles gute Rexo.



Wen hast morgn so?^^


----------



## Breakyou (19. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wen hast morgn so?^^



SuM - Herr Sommer
Englisch - Frau Thilmann
Deutsch - Herr Sommer
Deutsch - Herr Sommer
NWT - Frau Wilhelm
NWT - Frau Wilhelm
PhysiX - Herr Kaul 
Mein Klassenlehrer (Sommer) ist ab morgen im Vaterschaftsurlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> SuM - Herr Sommer
> Englisch - Frau Thilmann
> Deutsch - Herr Sommer
> Deutsch - Herr Sommer
> ...



Sommer...ist das der neue?
Wilhelm is gut...sau einfach alles.


----------



## Breakyou (19. Mai 2010)

Ja seit diesem Jahr.
Sommer & Maier sind beide neu. Ich weiß nicht welchen du meinst aber den Maier nenn ich nur "Rucksackdeutscher" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wilhelm..Projekt: Baue ein Wärme&Schallisoliertes Haus -___-
NWT ist das einzige FAch wo ich leicht eine 1 bekomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ja seit diesem Jahr.
> Sommer & Maier sind beide neu. Ich weiß nicht welchen du meinst aber den Maier nenn ich nur "Rucksackdeutscher"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo.^^
Klein
Riesenkopf
Und roter Rucksack.
Wie sieht Sommer aus? Schwarze Haare und Brille?!



Wilhelm. Physikarbeit 8. Klasse. Schnitt 1,7.
Schätzle find ich aber sau cool.
Hoffmann...naja... <.<


----------



## Breakyou (19. Mai 2010)

Trägt meistens ein Polohemd.
Braune kurze Haare und Hasenzähne. DEr beste Klassenlehrer den ich bis jetzt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In PhysiX find ich SChultheiß´recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Braune kurze Haare und Hasenzähne. DEr beste Klassenlehrer den ich bis jetzt hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kp, könnte vllt Referendar sein...unterrichtet Bio un Mathe?!


----------



## Breakyou (19. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kp, könnte vllt Referendar sein...unterrichtet Bio un Mathe?!



nö.
Deutsch & Musik


----------



## The Paladin (19. Mai 2010)

Hier Rexo, falls du noch mal reinschaust: Ist mein Beitrag zum lindern der Seelenschmerzen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u2UP86bciVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Und guten Abend Buffies


----------



## Gerak (19. Mai 2010)

verrückte ideen + ts3 + fun videos ... was kommt da woll raus


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Mai 2010)

Dutzi is aber imba.
NWT, von so einem Schüler Fahrradaufm Pult zum anschauen unso.
Dann, Ständer rutscht weg, Bunsenbrenner (aus) fliegt aufn Boden. Er fängts auf, läuft damit in der Hand rum und haut damit fast den TV, der an der Decke hängt weg.


----------



## Breakyou (19. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dutzi is aber imba.
> NWT, von so einem Schüler Fahrradaufm Pult zum anschauen unso.
> Dann, Ständer rutscht weg, Bunsenbrenner (aus) fliegt aufn Boden. Er fängts auf, läuft damit in der Hand rum und haut damit fast den TV, der an der Decke hängt weg.



Dutzi hab ich in Mathe. Ich muss sagen der Unterricht bei ihm ist sehr "fordernd"


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Dutzi hab ich in Mathe. Ich muss sagen der Unterricht bei ihm ist sehr "fordernd"



Naja, in NWT war er sehr geil...
Endres in Mathe ist hart.


----------



## Breakyou (19. Mai 2010)

wie sieht dein stundenplan morgen aus?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> wie sieht dein stundenplan morgen aus?



Naja.
Gk 2 mal, 2 mal Mathe, 1 mal Chemie un Deutsch.


----------



## Breakyou (19. Mai 2010)

ok jetzt geh ich wirklich schlafen.
Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Mai 2010)

Ich schlafe jetzt auch.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. Mai 2010)

Partey. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


E: Wenn Lilly schon mal da ist, wie gern sind hier auf Buffed politische Diskussionen gesehn und wie schnell sind die dicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. Mai 2010)

N'abend ;p


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Mai 2010)

first


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> first



Fail

Guten Abend btw


----------



## Tabuno (20. Mai 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/153008-der-allgemeine-fussball-thread/
du n00b lies meinen post


----------



## Edou (20. Mai 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> first



XD sowas von fail XD


nabnd btw²


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...ussball-thread/
> du n00b lies meinen post



Hab ich schon längst - und nun?


----------



## dragon1 (20. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Razyl > dragon1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dragon1=Dragon1&#8800;alles andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LoL ist so ein geiles spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wollte mir Janna freischalten, hatte genug punkte. Sehe auf einmal Twisted Fate mit seinen Karten. Gehirn schaltet um: Uh der sieht aus wie der aus X-Men. Ich mag ihn! Style puuuur. *Kauf* oh. Damt ist der kompliziert. egal, style>all.

Jetzt hab ich 6 loose 0 wins. Aber ich werd immer besser xD


----------



## Dominau (20. Mai 2010)

MEEEEEHHH!!
footman stinkt in wc3 >.<


----------



## Tabuno (20. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich schon längst - und nun?


böser razyl...


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> böser razyl...



Hä?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Mai 2010)

Hallou.


----------



## Dominau (20. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallou.



tach alkopop


----------



## Tabuno (20. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hä?



Dieser Beitrag wurde von *Razyl* bearbeitet: 08 May 2010 - 17:05


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Dieser Beitrag wurde von *Razyl* bearbeitet: 08 May 2010 - 17:05



Ich versteh immer noch nicht was du von mir willst sry o.O


----------



## Tabuno (20. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich versteh immer noch nicht was du von mir willst sry o.O


deinen eingangspost bearbeiten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> tach alkopop



Zufällig auch aufm Gauß?^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> deinen eingangspost bearbeiten ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wegen was? Ich mach alles am Samstag in einer hübschen Übersicht :>


----------



## Tabuno (20. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wegen was? Ich mach alles am Samstag in einer hübschen Übersicht :>


prinzipsmensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (20. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Zufällig auch aufm Gauß?^^



ne leider nicht
realschule.

hatte breakyou heute später schule? Hab bei ihm geklingelt, hat wieder niemand aufgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> ne leider nicht
> realschule.
> 
> hatte breakyou heute später schule? Hab bei ihm geklingelt, hat wieder niemand aufgemacht
> ...



Kp.
Möglich.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Mai 2010)

Heutiger Haushaltstipp:

Frischhaltefolie immer im Kühlschrank aufbewahren, durch die Kälte lässt sich die Folie viel leichter benutzen und klebt nicht so!


----------



## Lekraan (20. Mai 2010)

Geil ... einfach nur geil!!!!

Ich war eben in Obsi 25er und das Mount ist gedroppt ...

Ich roll ne 100!!!! Und iwer anders ne 58 oder so ... wer bekommt das Mount? ER!! Ich der einzigste mit ner 100 ... der 58er bekommt das Mount ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Mai 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Geil ... einfach nur geil!!!!
> 
> Ich war eben in Obsi 25er und das Mount ist gedroppt ...
> 
> Ich roll ne 100!!!! Und iwer anders ne 58 oder so ... wer bekommt das Mount? ER!! Ich der einzigste mit ner 100 ... der 58er bekommt das Mount ...



Gz. Er hat Pixel bekommen. PIXEL!!!!1111


----------



## Manoroth (20. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Gz. Er hat Pixel bekommen. PIXEL!!!!1111



aber hübsche pixel^^


----------



## Lekraan (20. Mai 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aber hübsche pixel^^



Pixel für die ich wieder ne Menge Glück brauchen werde um ne 100 zu rollen ...


----------



## Thoor (20. Mai 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Geil ... einfach nur geil!!!!
> 
> Ich war eben in Obsi 25er und das Mount ist gedroppt ...
> 
> Ich roll ne 100!!!! Und iwer anders ne 58 oder so ... wer bekommt das Mount? ER!! Ich der einzigste mit ner 100 ... der 58er bekommt das Mount ...



Du weisst schon das GM's das überprüfen können und wenns n echter "ninja" loot war bekommste des Mount zugesteckt.. musst einfach bisl gas geben bevor die die daten löschen...


----------



## EisblockError (21. Mai 2010)

naja geh pennen


----------



## Manowar (21. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du weisst schon das GM's das überprüfen können und wenns n echter "ninja" loot war bekommste des Mount zugesteckt.. musst einfach bisl gas geben bevor die die daten löschen...




Nope..
Der Plündermeister darf machen was er will, wenn nicht vorher im Chat festgelegt wird, das, wenn jemand als höchstes Würfelt, das Dingen auch bekommt und der Plündermeister muss dem zustimmen.
Dann..kann er Glück haben.

Aber im Regelfall haben Plündermeister (und vorallem in RndRaids die Ninjalooter) freies Spiel und können machen, was immer sie wollen.


----------



## Rexo (21. Mai 2010)

_VIEL ZU NIEDLICH!!! MUSS VIEDERSTEHEN!!!!_

ACH SCHEISS DRAUF!!!**Knuddel**





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3vONdHwozbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _VIEL ZU NIEDLICH!!! MUSS VIEDERSTEHEN!!!!_



Von wo kommst du eigentlich, wegen deinem Deutsch?


----------



## Rexo (21. Mai 2010)

_*seufz* kanne hier KEINER auf's Profil gucken ??

Luxemburg -.-_


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _*seufz* kanne hier KEINER auf's Profil gucken ??
> 
> Luxemburg -.-_



Wenn ich auf dein Profil gucke, werde ich angezeigt. Das uncool.

Danke.


----------



## Rexo (21. Mai 2010)

_Mir is Langweilig

Cooler Stromberg ava ^^
_


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Danke, dachte ich mach mal ein neues Avatar rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Mai 2010)

_Stromberg Rockt ^^_


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Riiichtiiiig (:

Aber man darf den Arsch nicht hoeher haengen als man scheissen kann.. ne

laeuft.


----------



## Rexo (21. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pbxrITEtX5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> _Alter:__3 Jahre alt__Geburtstag:__Januar 1, 2007_



mm...


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Joaa.. ich denk mal , man ist immer so alt wie man sich fuehlt oda nicht


----------



## Rexo (21. Mai 2010)

_Also fühlst du dich wie 3 ??_


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Mai 2010)

_THE GLORY HOLE!!!
hrhr das so krank
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zw7LdZSh5EM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (21. Mai 2010)

Ich mach mich dann mal aufn Weg ins kalte Deutschland :/


----------



## Soladra (21. Mai 2010)

Warum? Warum ich? Warum wed immer ich als Sündenbock gesucht? Ich bin doch ganz lieb!


Naja, ok, das mit dem Fenster war ich, ud ja, ich habe den Hamster viviseziert, und ok, ich hab die Kaffemaschiene im Lehrerzimmer mit Waschpulver gefüllt, aber sonst...


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Mai 2010)

Abend

puhh endlich ferien ;D


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

Endlich hab ich meine Kiste wieder xD


----------



## Breakyou (21. Mai 2010)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was war mit deiner Kiste?

Edit// 1000 Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

Sie war leer *grins*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie wars im Medienraum?


----------



## Rexo (21. Mai 2010)

_Nabend :/_


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend :/_



Nicht du schon wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (21. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie wars im Medienraum?



ganz nett.Danke dass du frägst.

Ich kann nirgends hingehen ohne dass du mich siehst :/

Hallo Rexo und an den Rest der nichts schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was liegt heut abend bei euch so an?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ganz nett.Danke dass du frägst.
> 
> Ich kann nirgends hingehen ohne dass du mich siehst :/



Tja. :>


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nicht du schon wieder.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr nette Begrüßung


----------



## Edou (21. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ganz nett.Danke dass du frägst.
> 
> Ich kann nirgends hingehen ohne dass du mich siehst :/
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



! 

nabnd btw


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sehr nette Begrüßung



Normal oder. Glaubst du der Chef begruesst dich mit einem herzlichen Hallo jeden Morgen?

Ich glaube nicht, der springt dir naemlich durch deine Akten mit dem  nackten Arsch direkt ins Gesicht.  Und sowas.. ist ein ganz schlechter Stile.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Mai 2010)

Die größten Menschen sind jene, 
die anderen Hoffnung geben können.

Sollte sich jmd angesprochen fühln. :>


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die größten Menschen sind jene,
> die anderen Hoffnung geben können.



Ein Glück, dass ich so einen Müll net mache :S


----------



## Edou (21. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die größten Menschen sind jene,
> die anderen Hoffnung geben können.
> 
> Sollte sich jmd angesprochen fühln. :>


Ja, Sir! Anwesend Sir!


----------



## Breakyou (21. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die größten Menschen sind jene,
> die anderen Hoffnung geben können.
> 
> Sollte sich jmd angesprochen fühln. :>



Wer denn :O?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Wer denn :O?



Nur weil man harte Musik mag, muss man keinen Krach hören.


----------



## EisblockError (21. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Wer denn :O?



Jemand der will^^


----------



## Rexo (21. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TgsbPY1dykE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (21. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nur weil man harte Musik mag, muss man keinen Krach hören.



dieses Psychotricks klappen nicht, Süßer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> dieses Psychotricks klappen nicht, Süßer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch, die Angst seh ich in deiner Brille und dem blondbraunen Haar!


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nur weil man harte Musik mag, muss man keinen Krach hören.



Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (21. Mai 2010)

Blondbraun :O?
Ich hab braune Haare , ok?!
Blond..soweit kommts noch


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Blondbraun :O?
> Ich hab braune Haare , ok?!
> Blond..soweit kommts noch



Naja. :>
Weiß glaube ca wo du wohnst. :>
Komm in 20 min back!


----------



## Breakyou (21. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja. :>
> Weiß glaube ca wo du wohnst. :>



Kann es sein dass du nichts anderes zu tun hast also mir hinterherzulaufen?
Ich will nicht Opfer für deine perversen Triebe sein.
Ich weiß auch ungefähr wo du wohnst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass du nichts anderes zu tun hast also mir hinterherzulaufen?
> Ich will nicht Opfer für deine perversen Triebe sein.
> Ich weiß auch ungefähr wo du wohnst
> 
> ...


Keine angst minjung, Er vergewaltigt dich nicht, wobei die hopper in seiner klasse...da bin ich mir nicht sicher :X


Naja kkthxbb bis morgen :<


----------



## Breakyou (21. Mai 2010)

naja ich geh jetzt wahrscheinlich öffline.
Wenn der Perversling wieder kommt sagt ihm schöne Grüße und euch wünsche ich einen schönen Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> naja ich geh jetzt wahrscheinlich öffline.
> Wenn der Perversling wieder kommt sagt ihm schöne Grüße und euch wünsche ich einen schönen Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine Wand ist mit Bildern von dir tapeziert.
:<


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

seite 6890


----------



## Tabuno (21. Mai 2010)

ich wünsche allen anwesenden einen schönen abend.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich wünsche allen anwesenden einen schönen abend.



Sind ja nicht mehr so viele da *g*


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2010)

Im Technick gelaber gehts mehr ab xD


----------



## Soramac (21. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Im Technick gelaber gehts mehr ab xD



Wuerde ich jetzt nicht so sagen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Mai 2010)

olle zippe


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2010)

Es wird immer leerer hier :S


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es wird immer leerer hier :S



Leider.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie seit L. ...
du weißt schon.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Leider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seit Flachmann? Nööö ^^ der ist net schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Mai 2010)

Bin weg bb.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Mai 2010)

Zu viel LoL ist mir zu viel. EIne tolle erkenntniss. 
egal. Uebermorgen wieder 5on5 bis der Arzt kommt. *freakig sei*
Aber morgen ist endlich wieder ein ganzer Tag mit Liebster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Zu viel LoL ist mir zu viel. EIne tolle erkenntniss.
> egal. Uebermorgen wieder 5on5 bis der Arzt kommt. *freakig sei*
> Aber morgen ist endlich wieder ein ganzer Tag mit Liebster
> 
> ...



Ich hab für einen Moment "Liebsten" gelesen :S
Guten ABend btw


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2010)

Da hat man ein Tag zuvor mit einer guten Freundin von seiner besten Freundin geschrieben: Das man hofft, die Freundschaft bleibt fuer immer.

und was ist heut passiert: Tollen Streit.

Es gibt Momente im Leben da denk ich mir: Das war nichts


----------



## Falathrim (22. Mai 2010)

Sora: Eine Freundschaft ist keine Freundschaft, wenn es keinen Streit gibt.
Genauso wie eine kaputte Ehe am leichtesten daran zu erkennen ist, dass sie "perfekt" ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin gerade nach Hause gekommen, schön mit 2 Kumpels gechillt...jetzt hab ich Lust zu flamen oder zu trollen D:


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Mai 2010)

gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wumbo (22. Mai 2010)

Und ich bin dann auch Off,N8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend!


----------



## Kremlin (22. Mai 2010)

hi fans


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

KENNY!!


----------



## Kremlin (22. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> KENNY!!



und ausnahmsweise mal nicht tot.


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Mai 2010)

Abend


----------



## Breakyou (22. Mai 2010)

dobro vece


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

Ich kuk grad "der Supervulkan"


Netter Film


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Mai 2010)

Jop schau ich auch grad, find ihn aber nicht so doll.


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

Bisher war ja auch noch kein großes BADABOOOOM!


----------



## Kremlin (22. Mai 2010)

hier war auch mal mehr los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub, jetzt wirds im Film Lustig


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Mai 2010)

Ich find Katastrophenfilme irgendwie langweilig. :<


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

aber es macht badabooom!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Mai 2010)

Da schau ich lieber so Horrordinger wie Nightmare on Elm St., da machts katsching. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. Mai 2010)

_Fernbeziehungen sind Grausam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

ich weiß, rexo, ich hab eine mit Lethior


----------



## Rexo (22. Mai 2010)

_FUUCCKK!!! mein finger steckt in na glsas flasche -..-_


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFDCHdKbKBY[/youtube]


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _FUUCCKK!!! mein finger steckt in na glsas flasche -..-_



Kenn ich. Olivenöl wirkt besser als Spüli, Spüli wirkt besser als Rapsöl


----------



## Rexo (22. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Kenn ich. Olivenöl wirkt besser als Spüli, Spüli wirkt besser als Rapsöl



_die langeweile is nich gut -.-_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Mai 2010)

Solang es nur der Finger ist Rexo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2010)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

xD


----------



## Rexo (22. Mai 2010)

_arrg...tierische schmerzen im zeigefinger -.- er is gottsei dank raus_


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

Oh... Armes Rexo!
*tröst*


----------



## Rexo (22. Mai 2010)

_Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Monate <3_


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

Dann?


----------



## Kremlin (22. Mai 2010)

dann sex.


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

FICKÖN!!


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2010)

ich denk das selbe, was ich immer denke wenn ich soladras kommentare lese:
............................................________ 
....................................,.-'"...................``~., 
.............................,.-"..................................."-., 
.........................,/...............................................":, 
.....................,?......................................................\, 
.................../...........................................................,} 
................./......................................................,:`^`..} 
.............../...................................................,:"........./ 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../ 
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../ 
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`........_/ 
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....} 
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../ 
...,,,___.\`~,......"~.,....................`.....}............../ 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-" 
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\ 
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__ 
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-, 
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\ 
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\ 
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__ 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==`` 
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\ 
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`


[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Rexo (22. Mai 2010)

_dan kanne ich mich entlich zu meinem schatzi begeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kremlin (22. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich denk das selbe, was ich immer denke wenn ich soladras kommentare lese:
> ............................................________
> ....................................,.-'"...................``~.,
> .............................,.-"..................................."-.,
> ...



damit bin ich wohl miteingeschlossen.


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

Geiles Bild, dragon1


----------



## The Paladin (22. Mai 2010)

Its Paladin in da House, N´Abend Genossen

Ich schaue gerade Virus: Schiff ohne Wiederkehr


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

Hast eauch was in den Shcwingen gepostet?


----------



## The Paladin (22. Mai 2010)

Mir fällt nix ein außer Bubblehearth MIT den Seelenstein ^^

Edit: Das hier finde ich geil





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TR7FC-h0Fb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

Du könntest mich ausfragen.


----------



## The Paladin (22. Mai 2010)

Könntest du mir bitte den Seelenstein geben. K thx bye ^^


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

Ich hab ihn nimmer


----------



## The Paladin (22. Mai 2010)

Guck in Schwingen nach


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsN4YKF8bI8
damit verabschiede ich mich. 

Davor noch ein kurzer post, was ich heute so gemacht habe: 

*
*

*Highlight nr1:
Ramen essen mit meiner Mutter (Sie hatte Geburtstag, und ich wollte sie endlich mal dazu bringen Ramen zu kosten xD)

Highlight nr2:
Ich komm zu DSA. 
Ich gehe etwas schneller, versuche dann einer Kollision auszuweichen, rutsch aus. RUMS. Ich lieg am Boden xD Alle Blicke ruhen auf mir. Ich fand aber lustig.

Highlight nr3:
Endlich unsere Rache in DSA.

Highlight nr4:
Totales fertigmachen der Neuen iRp. Sry ich merk mir namen so schwer also ka wie sie heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


*Highlight nr5: 

Gina spielt Mario, ich schau zu.
-Gina: Ich bin echt gut.
-Ich: Ja.
-Gina: Ja echt ich verliere nicht.
-Ich: Ja du wirst nicht verlieren
-Gina: Wirklich ich verliere nie.
-Ich: Du verlierst nie.
-Gina: Hoer auf sonst verlier ich noch.
-Ich: Du verlierst nie.
...
-Gina: Och jetzt hab ich deinentwegen verloren
-Ich: Du verlierst nie. 
*Lachflash**



(Gina ist der Spitzname meiner Liebsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

So, hba in die Schwingen gepostet. dragon1, willstes dir mal ankuken?Is echt ned übertrieben!


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHHAR1S_eKA[/youtube]


----------



## Falathrim (22. Mai 2010)

Alexander Marcus ist grausig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (22. Mai 2010)

wahrlich.


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

jep^^


----------



## The Paladin (22. Mai 2010)

Frage 1. Wer ist das?

Frage 2. Sollte ich es vermeiden ihn zu kennen?


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

jap

jap

Drache geht weiter


----------



## Falathrim (22. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Frage 1. Wer ist das?


Der schlechteste Populärmusiker aller Zeiten. Schlimmer als Schlager, schlimmer als Daniel Küblböck, sogar noch schlimmer als Fler.



> Frage 2. Sollte ich es vermeiden ihn zu kennen?



Beantwortet sich dadurch...wobei man erst weiß, was gute Musik ist, wenn man das Gegenbeispiel hatte.
Als Intesivkur empfehle ich Papaya und 1, 2, 3 Loreley o.0


----------



## The Paladin (22. Mai 2010)

Ich vermeide es am besten mit der Musik des Typen im Kontakt zu kommen.

Die Musik heutzutage ist in meinen Augen der größte Mist!

Ich meine, was ist *cool* daran ältere Lieder neu zu Singen (z. B. Merzad). Echte Musiker hätten den verdammten Text selber geschrieben.

Was ist *super* daran sich wie ne Schlampe anzuziehen? (Fast alle Amerikanischen Sängerinen)

Ich wünsche mir die 90er und 20er zurück (Die Musik der 21er ist keine Musik)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Mai 2010)

HAHA BAYERN!
Triple is weg.
Versager. :>
LALALA


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2010)

Fussball ist scheisse.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Fussball ist scheisse.


Naja, bin eig. au nich so wirklich FB Fan.
Es beschränkt sich auf:
WM, EM, Bayern hassen.


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> HAHA BAYERN!
> Triple is weg.
> Versager. :>
> LALALA



Sprach der Mensch, der absolut keine Ahnung davon hat. Herzlichen Glückwunsch Mitläufer :>


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2010)

Nur weil jemand meint, dass er einen Ball von Links nach Rechts in die Ecke schiessen kann, gehoeren ihm trotzdem keine Millionen Euro in Arsch geschoben.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand, dass er einen Ball von Links nach Rechts in die Ecke schiessen kann, gehoeren ihm trotzdem keine Millionen Euro in Arsch geschoben.



GENAU!
Sag ich schn immer...die verdienen viel zu viel. Und teilweise versemmeln sie für ihre Millionen einiges.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sprach der Mensch, der absolut keine Ahnung davon hat. Herzlichen Glückwunsch Mitläufer :>



Ich und Mitläufer.... <.<
Dann bin ich ebn keiner mehr:
ZOMFG OMFG WTF GIEF BAYERN!!!1111
OVER NINETHOUSAND!!!1111 SIEGE LOLZZZZZZZ!!!!!!1111
WEEEEETEEEEEEFFFFFFF FALCON PUNCH WOOOOOOHHHHHHAAAAAAAAA....BAYERN 4 LAIF!!!!!111


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich und Mitläufer.... <.<
> Dann bin ich ebn keiner mehr:
> ZOMFG OMFG WTF GIEF BAYERN!!!1111
> OVER NINETHOUSAND!!!1111 SIEGE LOLZZZZZZZ!!!!!!1111
> WEEEEETEEEEEEFFFFFFF FALCON PUNCH WOOOOOOHHHHHHAAAAAAAAA....BAYERN 4 LAIF!!!!!111



Wie gesagt...
man sollte einfach seine verdammte Klappe halten, wenn man sowieso keine Ahnung vom Fußball hat.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt...
> man sollte einfach seine verdammte Klappe halten, wenn man sowieso keine Ahnung vom Fußball hat.



Naja, ich weiß jedenfalls, das viele Fans vom FCB Erfolgsfans sind.
Jedes Jahr isses doch ein anderer Superhero für 655 Millionen, der 1 Saison von allen geliebt wird.


----------



## Falathrim (22. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt...
> man sollte einfach seine verdammte Klappe halten, wenn man sowieso keine Ahnung vom Fußball hat.



Da bin ich sogar mal deiner Meinung...

Aber "Haha Bayern" kann man trotzdem sagen, angesichts der Tatsache, dass sie so viel davon geredet haben, ein Global Player zu werden und heute von Inter schlicht und ergreifend abgeschlachtet wurden D:

Edit @ Alkopop:
Bullshit. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Vereinen, die eine genau solche Einkaufspolitik führen, sind bei den Bayern eine ganze Menge Spieler aus der eigenen Jugend dabei, namhaft hierbei derzeit Schweinsteiger, Lahm, Badstuber und Müller.
Dass viele Fans der Bayern Erfolgsfans sind, gerne, aber sie sind kein ManU oder Chelsea, die de facto nur von Millionen von Euros leben die in sie reingepumpt werden. Fußball ist ein wirklich komplexes Geschäft.


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja, ich weiß jedenfalls, das viele Fans vom FCB Erfolgsfans sind.
> Jedes Jahr isses doch ein anderer Superhero für 655 Millionen, der 1 Saison von allen geliebt wird.



655 Millionen... Jap, wir sind hier ja auch in Madrid wo man mal eben 100 Millionen für einen Ronaldo ausgibt...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Mai 2010)

Ich wäre für ein Wahlsystem:
Die ganz hinten inner Tabelle wähln 1 Mann.
Dann die nächsten Clubs usw.
Dann wären die Mannschaften immer fair.


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich wäre für ein Wahlsystem:
> Die ganz hinten inner Tabelle wähln 1 Mann.
> Dann die nächsten Clubs usw.
> Dann wären die Mannschaften immer fair.



Und wie wollen die Clubs die Verträge stemmen?...


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2010)

Die Spieler werden ganz  nach der Leistung bezahlt. So einfach.


----------



## Kremlin (22. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Fussball ist scheisse.



!


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Die Spieler werden ganz nach der Leistung bezahlt. So einfach.



Ja, und wie wollen dennoch die kleineren das Geld stemmen? Das können sie einfach nicht. Und das System wird sich eh nie ändern und das ist auch gut so. Sie gehen einem Job nach, wie jeder andere. Nur hält ihre Job-Karriere weitaus kürzer...

Und im Job hast du auch im Normfall einen festen Lohn und wirst nicht nach dem bezahlt, was du am Tag wirklich schaffst.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wie wollen die Clubs die Verträge stemmen?...



Is ja bisher nur ein Konzept.
Verträge? Pah! Jeder Fußballer (Je nach Leistung) bekommt von der Liga ein Gehalt zw. 5000 un 10000 im Monat.
So bissl Sozialismus. :>


----------



## Falathrim (22. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich wäre für ein Wahlsystem:
> Die ganz hinten inner Tabelle wähln 1 Mann.
> Dann die nächsten Clubs usw.
> Dann wären die Mannschaften immer fair.



Bitte was? o.0
Diese Leute sind hochbezahlte Fachkräfte, die seit frühester Jugend ihre gesamte Ausbildung auf den Sport konzentrieren. Denkst du wirklich, dass Profifußball möglich wäre wenn kein Geld im Spiel wäre? Davon mal abgesehen ist die deutsche Bundesliga ungemein "fair". Jeder kann gegen jeden gewinnen, auch ein FSV Mainz 05 gegen einen FC Bayern (nur ein Beispiel).


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und im Job hast du auch im Normfall einen festen Lohn und wirst nicht nach dem bezahlt, was du am Tag wirklich schaffst.



Richtig. Aber wer keine Leistung bringt, der wird gefeuert. Nur ist das beim Fussball  nicht so. Nur weil der Ronaldo dem Lehrer frueher immer in der Koranschule ein.. heisst das noch lange nicht, dass er, egal wie gut oder schelcht er ist im Verein bleibt.


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Is ja bisher nur ein Konzept.
> Verträge? Pah! Jeder Fußballer (Je nach Leistung) bekommt von der Liga ein Gehalt zw. 5000 un 10000 im Monat.
> So bissl Sozialismus. :>



Joa 10.000... dafür, dass sie sich teilweise in der Woche 60 Stunden auf dem platz abrackern... viel Spaß im Profisport...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Bitte was? o.0
> Diese Leute sind hochbezahlte Fachkräfte, die seit frühester Jugend ihre gesamte Ausbildung auf den Sport konzentrieren. Denkst du wirklich, dass Profifußball möglich wäre wenn kein Geld im Spiel wäre? Davon mal abgesehen ist die deutsche Bundesliga ungemein "fair". Jeder kann gegen jeden gewinnen, auch ein FSV Mainz 05 gegen einen FC Bayern (nur ein Beispiel).


Ziemlich fair...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bayern hat viel Kohle -> gute Spieler kaufn -> Siege -> Prämien durch Siege -> gute Spieler kaufn usw.
Da ist nix fair. Aus dem Kreis kommste net raus. Kleine Mannschaftn haben nur geringe Siegchancen.
Deswegen EM bzw. WM. Da ist der Geldaspekt wesentlich geringer.


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ziemlich fair...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So läuft es nun mal im Profifußball. Bayern hat das Geld aber nicht einfach von Anfang an, sondern hat sich das erarbeitet. Vom kleinen Verein zum Großen! Wir haben keinen Scheich der uns mal 100 Millionen schenkt


----------



## Falathrim (23. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ziemlich fair...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, Bayern ist seit Jahrzehnten in der Bundesliga und die ganze Geschichte lief eher so ab:
Bayern hatte einige gute Spieler -> Bayern hatte Siege -> Bayern hat Geld verdient -> Bayern konnte sich gute Spieler kaufen -> Bayern hat weiter gewonnen
Das ist halt schon eine Weile her. 

Was man aber bedenken muss, ist wie die Tabelle dieses Jahr und in den Vorjahren aussah. Der BuLi-Zweite dieses Jahr, Schalke, war letztes Jahr nur Mittelfeld, genau wie Vizekusen auf dem vierten Platz. Der BuLi-Siebte(?), HSV war letztes Jahr in der Europa League, der BuLi-18., Hertha BSC war letztes Jahr oberes Mittelfeld, zeitweise sogar oben mit dabei. Sowas kann man durchaus eine ausgeglichene Liga nennen. Wenn man das mit den anderen großen Ligen der Welt, nämlich Spanien, England und Italien vergleicht, ist das schon ein großer Unterschied. In Spanien hast du Barcelona und Real Madrid, die die meisterschaft unter sich ausmachen, und dann noch Sevilla und Athletico Madrid die international mitmischen. In England hast du die großen 4, Liverpool, ManU, Chelsea und Arsenal, die sich oben immer abwechseln, wobei derzeit Chelsea und ManU den Löwenanteil abbekommen, und noch Manchester City als aufstrebende Mannschaft daneben (von Milliarden-Emiren gesponsort). Italien haben wir 4 "Große", nämlich Juve, Milan, Inter und Roma, die anderen sind ein Witz daneben. In den meisten anderen Ligen ist das ähnlich, ausgeglichen ist es sonst nur noch in Holland (Wobei man da von allem Feyenoord, Ajax und Alkmaar hat) und Frankreich (PSG, Olympique Lyon und Marseille als "größere").

Ausserdem sollte man nicht vergessen, dass es früher durchaus andere Mannschaften wie die Bayern in der BuLi gab...Mönchengladbach in den 60ern und 70ern oder Dortmund Ende der 90er...aber die haben sich verschuldet und schlecht gewirtschaftet und sind so ins Mittelfeld verschwunden.

Und ich frage mich gerade, warum ich als Hamburger die Bayern verteidige o.0


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja, Bayern ist seit Jahrzehnten in der Bundesliga und die ganze Geschichte lief eher so ab:
> Bayern hatte einige gute Spieler -> Bayern hatte Siege -> Bayern hat Geld verdient -> Bayern konnte sich gute Spieler kaufen -> Bayern hat weiter gewonnen
> Das ist halt schon eine Weile her.
> 
> ...



Also, dreht sich alles nur um Wirtschaft.
Ich will mal erleben, wv Bayern"fans" es noch gibt, wennse arm sind und nicht alles gewinnen.
Ich schlafe.


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also, dreht sich alles nur um Wirtschaft.
> Ich will mal erleben, wv Bayern"fans" es noch gibt, wennse arm sind und nicht alles gewinnen.



2008/2009 haben sie keinen Titel geholt... und trotzdem gab es Fans, die hinter ihnen standen.


----------



## Tabuno (23. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2008/2009 haben sie keinen Titel geholt... und trotzdem gab es Fans die ihre Mannschaft ausgebuht haben und nicht hinter ihnen standen.



this


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> this



Die gibt es immer. Bei jedem Verein. Aber man übersieht schnell die Fans, die dennoch hinter der Mannschaft stehen. Besonders die Presse...


----------



## Tabuno (23. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die gibt es immer. Bei jedem Verein. Aber man übersieht schnell die Fans, die dennoch hinter der Mannschaft stehen. Besonders die Presse...


Davon gibt es aber bei Bayern leider nicht viele. Natürlich gibt es welche, keine Frage. Aber die meisten 'Fans' sind eben Erfolgsfans und das kannst du mir nicht leugnen, sry..


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Davon gibt es aber bei Bayern leider nicht viele. Natürlich gibt es welche, keine Frage. Aber die meisten 'Fans' sind eben Erfolgsfans und das kannst du mir nicht leugnen, sry..



Es gibt einige Fans die dahinter stehen. Und Erfolgsfans sind keine richtigen Fans und es gibt sie in jedem Verein. In jedem... Selbst bei der abgestiegenen Hertha und sonstigen Vereinen.


----------



## Tabuno (23. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es gibt einige Fans die dahinter stehen. Und Erfolgsfans sind keine richtigen Fans und es gibt sie in jedem Verein. In jedem... Selbst bei der abgestiegenen Hertha und sonstigen Vereinen.


Die Erfolgsfans bei Hertha feiern den Abstieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder meinst du eher die Leute die plötzlich Herthafans waren als Hertha erster war. Das Olympiastadion war ja immer gut gefüllt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (23. Mai 2010)

Ich freu mich grad so tierisch das Bayern nicht gewonnen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin dann mal weg Red Dead zocken ^.^


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Die Erfolgsfans bei Hertha feiern den Abstieg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gab ja damals einige, die Hertha gefeiert haben und Lucien Favre... und dann waren sie wieder sofort gegen ihn. Merkst du was? Es ist das gleiche wie bei den Bayern... bist du oben bist du top, unten bist du eine Niete. Zumindest für einen Teil...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (23. Mai 2010)

Fußball ist etwas tolles. Da ist nämlich ein jeder ein Experte, egal ob am Stammtisch, auf der Couch oder in der Firmenkantine.


----------



## EisblockError (23. Mai 2010)

Jetzt hab ichs, ich weiss jetzt wer der Mörder ist!


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (23. Mai 2010)

Abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Abend



Hallo, mein Freund.
Ich weiß viel über dich aber du so gut wie NICHTS über mich muhahahahah. :>
Bin weg bis morgen.
:>
Deine Info is auf mybuffed btw. falsch. Du bist inzwischen 15. :>
Wenn ich mich irgendwann aufgedeckt hab, können wir dann Freunde sein? XD


----------



## Firun (23. Mai 2010)

Nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Uih, Firun ist mal wieder hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Huhu


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Mai 2010)

Firun, ich glaube du hast zu tun:
http://www.buffed.de...0&#entry2614466
Da, zweite Seite Post 14 würde ich löschen und den Thread ganz zu machn, is nämlich nur zum trollen da.
Ich weiß, ich könnte auch klei direkt reporten sry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Mai 2010)

Seinem Bruder den Abend zu versauen (und mögliche Liebschaft xD) ist immernoch das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (23. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Seinem Bruder den Abend zu versauen (und mögliche Liebschaft xD) ist immernoch das beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bist du gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich geh jetzt schlafen war ein anstrengender Tag im Phantasialand.
Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (23. Mai 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es grünt so grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Tabuno (23. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend


hilfe ein möchtegern mod


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

huhu


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hilfe ein möchtegern mod



Du kriegst gleich eine Möchtegern-Verwarnung.


----------



## Petersburg (23. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du kriegst gleich eine Möchtegern-Verwarnung.



Nicht wenn ich dich Möchtegern-Banne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du kriegst gleich eine Möchtegern-Verwarnung.



Hart.


----------



## Tabuno (23. Mai 2010)

Möchtegern-Verwarnug, wie kannst du nur?


----------



## Petersburg (23. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Möchtegern-Verwarnug, wie kannst du nur?



Ein Möchtegern Admin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (23. Mai 2010)

Ihr frevelt, wisst ihr das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo, ich bin von Warhammer Online.


----------



## Noxiel (23. Mai 2010)

Und ich aus Köln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und ich aus Köln.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hast du heut schon was vor suesser?


----------



## Noxiel (23. Mai 2010)

Nur noch schlafen gehen, und zwar nicht allein.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Mai 2010)

Uuuhhh.. ich hoffe nicht mit Mama. Nein Scherz. Morgen ist doch bei Euch Feiertag oder nicht?


----------



## Noxiel (24. Mai 2010)

Du meinst bei uns in Deutschland? Ja das ist morgen Pfingstmontag und das ist ein gesetzlicher Feiertag. 



Und nein, ich schlafe schon lange nicht mehr bei Mutti.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. Mai 2010)

Hmm, trotz das morgen Feiertag ist, ist hier aber verdammt wenig los (:


----------



## Noxiel (24. Mai 2010)

Es ist kurz nach Mitternacht. Viele werden mit ihren Eltern im Kurzurlaub oder schon im Bett sein.


----------



## Noxiel (24. Mai 2010)

Mod-Doppelpost, weil ich keine Lust auf einen Edit habe:



Ich bin jetzt auch im Bett. Hier passiert nichts mehr, bleibt also friedlich.


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auch im Bett. Hier passiert nichts mehr, bleibt also friedlich.



So, da Onkel Nox weg ist....

PARTY Woooh :S


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> bist du gemein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin nicht gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man legt mir einfach zuviel vor, da kann man sich nicht zusammenreißen xD
Außerdem bin ich gerne ein Arschloch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. Mai 2010)

Noch wer da??? Hallo?? Hey da ist jemand! Ach nur mein Echo...


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Noch wer da??? Hallo?? Hey da ist jemand! Ach nur mein Echo...



Ich bin immer da :>


----------



## Manoroth (24. Mai 2010)

ich bin auch noch da^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich bin auch noch da^^



Komm lieber im ICKuh on


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## Manoroth (24. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallo.



moin alko^^


----------



## Edou (24. Mai 2010)

X+1=Y

SAVE_US.222 Returns


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> X+1=Y
> 
> SAVE_US.222 Returns



Geh weg! :<


----------



## Reflox (24. Mai 2010)

Waah ich raste gleich aus! Eine Stunde lang Huehner jagen wenn man zurieck kommt Batterien der Funktastatur leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen, ich werde dann auch mal schlafen.


----------



## Illuminatos (24. Mai 2010)

Gähn, schönen guten Morgen :-)
Muss um sechs anfangen zu arbeiten und damit es euch nicht so geht wie mir ( ohne Croissants und Literweise Kaffee ) stell ich euch beides mal hier rein^^

*Warme Croissants, Marmelade und Kaffee auf einem hübschen Frühstückstisch hinstell * :-)

Schönen Tag wünsch ich der Buffedgemeinde

Illuminatos


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Mai 2010)

So, ich bin wirklich mal weg. :O


----------



## Soramac (24. Mai 2010)

@Illuminatos

Einen schoenen guten Morgen gleichfalls.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Mai 2010)

Moargn.


----------



## Herzinfukked (24. Mai 2010)

nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was macht man an einem schönen warmen pfingstmontag-abend? richtig: kühles bier, laptop und garten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Mai 2010)

Bis später um 3.
:>


----------



## Petersburg (24. Mai 2010)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Gähn, schönen guten Morgen :-)
> Muss um sechs anfangen zu arbeiten und damit es euch nicht so geht wie mir ( ohne Croissants und Literweise Kaffee ) stell ich euch beides mal hier rein^^
> 
> *Warme Croissants, Marmelade und Kaffee auf einem hübschen Frühstückstisch hinstell * :-)
> ...



*Isst die reste auf* etwas zäh die Crossiants 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: mir fällt gerade auf das der hier -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- garkeine zähne hat


----------



## Breakyou (25. Mai 2010)

gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Mai 2010)

joar ich leg mich auch ma pennen

gute nacht.


----------



## Kronas (25. Mai 2010)

ich liebe es, wenn ich in einer diskussion mit 5 leuten, in der alle meine aussage für falsch erkläre, doch noch recht habe :>


----------



## Rexo (25. Mai 2010)

_O...wow buffed is echt im arsch o.O_


----------



## Kronas (25. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _O...wow buffed is echt im arsch o.O_



in wie fern? :O


----------



## Rexo (25. Mai 2010)

_Seit 9 Uhr erst 9 Posts :/_


----------



## Soldier206 (25. Mai 2010)

Paul Gray (der Bassist von Slipknot) ist tot :´(


----------



## Rexo (25. Mai 2010)

_R.I.P Paul Grey und wieder ein Musiker tot _


----------



## EisblockError (25. Mai 2010)

Schlafen!


----------



## halloweltdadraussen (25. Mai 2010)

muss so gegen 8uhr aufstehen.
Aber da ich die letzte Woche immer so lange wach bin kann ich net schlafen.
Darum serve so durch das netz.
Ich frage mich ob man sich müde fühl wenn man nur 5h schläft oder keine.
Ich bin total müde wenn ich nur 5h schlafen wenn ich durchmachen fast garnicht ausser ich mache es öfter.
Ich bin net sicher ob ich net doch durchmachen sollte oder schlafen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Mai 2010)

Schlaft schön.


----------



## Edou (25. Mai 2010)

hallo und bis 4 ca :>


----------



## Kremlin (25. Mai 2010)

und nocheinmal: hallo fans.


----------



## The Paladin (25. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend Buffies

Haben wir hier schon den Tod von "Dio" diskutiert?


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Guten Abend Buffies
> 
> Haben wir hier schon den Tod von "Dio" diskutiert?



Dafür gibt es einen eigenen Thread


----------



## Breakyou (25. Mai 2010)

Abend 
ja http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/154646-rip-ronnie-james-dio/


----------



## The Paladin (25. Mai 2010)

Aso, dann vergesst es und reden wir über (aus meiner Sicht) Katastrophenjahr 2010. Euch ist sicher aufgefallen dass es in diesem Jahr ziemlich viele Katastrophen gab, oder?

Denkt Ihr wird es sich zum Positiven oder Negativen wenden?


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Aso, dann vergesst es und reden wir über (aus meiner Sicht) Katastrophenjahr 2010. Euch ist sicher aufgefallen dass es in diesem Jahr ziemlich viele Katastrophen gab, oder?
> 
> Denkt Ihr wird es sich zum Positiven oder Negativen wenden?



Solange es mich nicht erwischt ist es mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (25. Mai 2010)

Die Überschwemmungen haben Brandenburg erreicht (Habs im Radio gehört). Das ist doch in Deutschland, oder?


----------



## Breakyou (25. Mai 2010)

Wollt ihr was lustiges lesen? 

Ein Streitgespräch zwischen mir und einem Gangster der meine Freundin angemacht hat.

Ich:
Ich hab dich nur Eingeladen um dir sagen zu können was für ein Idiot du bist. 
Ich glaub du weißt wer ich bin und ich weiß was du gemacht hast. 
Du bist echt der krasseste Gangster mit dem ich je Kontakt hatte. 
Ehrlich gesagt wünsche ich dir alles schlechte und hoffe dass du es irgendwann bereuen wirst, aber wenn ich mir dich so angucke hast du es schon bereut. 
Schönes Leben noch, Kleiner

Er:
omg junge muk mal nett so was hab ich den getan deine freundinn hatt doch mit mir schluss gemacht und was ich so gemacht hab geht dich ein scheiss an weisst du was komm am samstag 13:00 rheinau bahnhof
lass es lieber kein bokmwegen dir wieder zi zu kommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (25. Mai 2010)

du musst aufjedenfall hingehen.


----------



## The Paladin (25. Mai 2010)

@Breakyou, ich begreif das nicht. Weiss nicht woran das liegt.


----------



## Petersburg (25. Mai 2010)

Neue Signatur ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie findet ihr sie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (25. Mai 2010)

wollt ihr mehr? jetzt wird richtig lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Die Überschwemmungen haben Brandenburg erreicht (Habs im Radio gehört). Das ist doch in Deutschland, oder?



Brandenburg betrifft mich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (25. Mai 2010)

giev


----------



## Tabuno (25. Mai 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Neue Signatur ftw!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


poser


----------



## Breakyou (25. Mai 2010)

Er: schis zum antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich: 
 hab hab bisschen länger gebraucht um deine gute Rechtschreibung zu entziffern..

Ich:
 Wir wissen beide dass du hier den kleinen schwa** hast , sonst würdest du nicht so auf dicke Hose machen.
Auf dein vedammtes Niveau lass ich mich nicht runter.
Geh du mal deine Hu*** fic*** und lande i.wann entweder wieder im ZI oder im Knast. Wie gesagt..schönes Leben noch.
Ich hab so ein respekr vor dir..
Er: hast du grade mutterfuc** gesagt ja das stimmt und deine mom is die nexte und mein schwa** geht in dein ar** und wieder aus dem mund raus 
Ich : Rein biologisch gesehen geht dass garnicht, Süßer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pass bloß beim nächsten mal auf wenn du ne Latte kriegst dass dein Hirn nicht zu wenig Blut kriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönes Leben noch <3


----------



## Petersburg (25. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> poser



Wie kommst du denn dadrauf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (25. Mai 2010)

Jahrgangsstufe: *7c*


----------



## Breakyou (25. Mai 2010)

wollt ich grad editieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (25. Mai 2010)

vllt solltest du auch die icqnr. rauseditieren.


----------



## Breakyou (25. Mai 2010)

Am besten gleich komplett raus, will ja kein Ärger mit den Mods :>




> du siest aus wie ein hässlicher zwerg du opfer alta wie kann S**** dich nur lieben
> muk einfach nich auf wenn dir dein leben gefällt mehr sage ichjetz nicht
> ansonsten viel spass du streber abba merk dir eins ich werde überlegen was ich mit dir mache ich sage nur eins noch so ein ding augenring du trauriger penner
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (25. Mai 2010)

wieso lässt du dich von einen 13 jährigen so provozieren? oO


----------



## Breakyou (25. Mai 2010)

Was soll ich den machen ? :>
Er will umbdiengt loswerden dass er den größten Hammer hat und ich lass ihn.
Wir wissen ja beide dass er die gestörte Persönlichkeit ist. 
vielleicht treffen wir uns ja mal dann können wir ausdiskutieren wer der coolste Checker ist. Bis dahin bringt er mich viel Stoff zum lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> JA ACH ICH WERDE porno star danke für die idee dank dier hab ich mal ne villa vonder ich auf deinkopf schpucke
> muhahahaha





> schüler vz kopf-->tisch um es mit razyls worten auszudrücken


neben Buffed.de ist es die Seite die mich am meisten amüsiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (25. Mai 2010)

schüler vz kopf-->tisch um es mit razyls worten auszudrücken


----------



## Kremlin (25. Mai 2010)

ist am anfang ja echt vielleich ganz lustig aber nach der 3 oder 4 nachricht würds mir nurnoch auf die nerven gehen.


----------



## Breakyou (25. Mai 2010)

Ist ja erst die 1.Nacht.
Aber im Nachtschwärmer ist ja nichts mehr los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> schüler vz kopf-->tisch um es mit razyls worten auszudrücken



Lass mich aus dem Spiel bei diesen billigen und zugleich sinnlosen Social Communities!


----------



## Vrocas (25. Mai 2010)

Nabend Leutz!!!

gestern is mein vierter Horde Char lvl 80 geworden! Tauren krieger auf Eredar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bin imo total faul pvp Gear zu farmen :/ aber ich denk ich komm net drumrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Frage ma so an die krieger hier:

Ich hab Fury Dual spec (Fun Specc fürs BG) und trage entwütende kriegsaxt und Schneide des vergessens (oder irgendwie so war der name...)

Naja jetzt hab ich mich gewundert warum ich solange brauch bis "Heldenhafter stoß" oder "Spalten" treffen o.o

Wird das mit der zeit besser oder muss ich immer im Schnitt 2-3 Sekunden warten bis diese Fähigkeiten treffen?


----------



## Breakyou (25. Mai 2010)

Gute Nacht Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (25. Mai 2010)

Oo


----------



## The Paladin (25. Mai 2010)

Mir wurde erzählt das WoW in den Nachtschwärmern nicht so gern gesehen ist.

Wir müssen "Die Nachtschwärmer" retten, dieser Thread war immer eine Inspiration für mich. Wegen dem Thread habe ich meine Cyber-Community Abstinenz aufgegeben (Bis auf allmystery, aber den Ausgang kennen alle die bei Nessie und Co. waren ^^).

Oder liegt der Grund das hier fast keiner mehr was postet das alle wegen Prüfungen und so früher schlafen gehen müssen.


----------



## Vrocas (25. Mai 2010)

Ich bin vorhin Fahrrad gefahren, eine Stunde lang...

Ich hatte mindestens 50 km/h drauf, mir sind mindestens 5 fliegen ins linke Auge geflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (25. Mai 2010)

Ich muss morgen früh raus, also ist das für heute mein letzter post hier XD


----------



## Dominau (25. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NEIN! BLEIB NOCH ON!

du musst in icq on kommen.. musst mir was schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (25. Mai 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich bin vorhin Fahrrad gefahren, eine Stunde lang...
> 
> Ich hatte mindestens 50 km/h drauf, mir sind mindestens 5 fliegen ins linke Auge geflogen
> 
> ...



deine geschichte ist sehr tragisch.


----------



## Petersburg (26. Mai 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> deine geschichte ist sehr tragisch.



Meine Signatur ist tragischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

'Gut Nachti. Könnt ihr bei der Affenhitze auch nicht schlafen?


----------



## Manoroth (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> 'Gut Nachti. Könnt ihr bei der Affenhitze auch nicht schlafen?



ich könnte schon schlafen aber ich will net^^


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

^^Bei iuns ist es schon so heiß, dass selbst Beine abspritzen nix nützt...aber ich bin als einzigste wach!


----------



## Manoroth (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> ^^Bei iuns ist es schon so heiß, dass selbst Beine abspritzen nix nützt...aber ich bin als einzigste wach!



leg dir sonst so nen ventilatior zu^^ die sind wirklich praktisch

hab selber einen neben mir stehen^^


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Bin auch noch da >


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

JUHU, ich bin nicht die einzige IRRE die um 3 an den REchner geht!


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Nunja, bei mir ist auch erst 9:10pm, von daher.. du bist IRRE !!!


----------



## Manoroth (26. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nunja, bei mir ist auch erst 9:10pm, von daher.. du bist IRRE !!!



ne ist sie nicht^^

bei mir ists auch 3 uhr morgens und wie man sieht bin ich auch am pc^^


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Irre bin ich gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (26. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bin auch noch da >



Endlich hast du mal dein Anzeigebild geändert!
Dein altes konnt ich nicht ertragen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

NOCH MEHR IRRE!!!!!!!!!!! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHH!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! DU MACHST DEN KAKAO!!!!!!!!!!!!

*rennt wild im Kreis rum*


----------



## Bitialis (26. Mai 2010)

Irre? 
NEEEEE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gesundes Zockerverhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

DU MACHST DEN KAKAO!!!


----------



## Manoroth (26. Mai 2010)

stimmt net ich mache mir cornflakes keinen kakao


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Aber coldmirrow sagt das!


----------



## Manoroth (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Aber coldmirrow sagt das!



tja aber deswegen mache ich mir immer noch cornflakes und keinen kakao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Ok dann... 


ICH MACH DEN KAKAO!!!


----------



## Manoroth (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ok dann...
> 
> 
> ICH MACH DEN KAKAO!!!



mjam lecker^^

darf ich auch n bisserl ab haben? bitte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Klaro, hier!

*Kakaotasse rüberschieb*

Magste auch n Kekes oder nen Strohhalm?


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Endlich hast du mal dein Anzeigebild geändert!
> Dein altes konnt ich nicht ertragen...
> 
> 
> ...



Oh echt, wieso nicht?

Als ob dies dann besser waere, wenn du Stromberg meinst. 

Ernie: Der Normale

Stromberg: Der Boese ;p


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Willste auch KAKAO?


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Willste auch KAKAO?



Ne, lass mal gut sein.

Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Manoroth (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Klaro, hier!
> 
> *Kakaotasse rüberschieb*
> 
> Magste auch n Kekes oder nen Strohhalm?



ui danke sehr^^

nen keks nehme ich gerne^^


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Ich kann Zitronensaft trinken ohne das Gesicht zu verziehen. Warum?



Mir schmeckts



*gibt Manoroth nen riesen-coockie mit extravielen Schokokrümeln*


----------



## EisblockError (26. Mai 2010)

so muss dann jetzt raus, bb


----------



## Bitialis (26. Mai 2010)

Flieg mir mal eben nen guten deutschen Nesquik Kakao nach Florida =)
dann bin ich mehr als Glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Schwärme noch die ganze Nacht durch =)


----------



## Manoroth (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich kann Zitronensaft trinken ohne das Gesicht zu verziehen. Warum?
> 
> 
> 
> Mir schmeckts



wasser und nen spritzer zitronensaft rein is extrem erfrischend im sommer^^


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ui danke sehr^^
> 
> nen keks nehme ich gerne^^



Was wird dann bei einer Feier getrunken.


Was du so trinkst, Milch.. so schoen mit nem Strohhalm oder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Bitialis schrieb:


> Flieg mir mal eben nen guten deutschen Nesquik Kakao nach Florida =)
> dann bin ich mehr als Glücklich
> 
> 
> ...




Dann aber zwei bitte, wenns schon nach Florida geht.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Hey, nix gegn Milch!


----------



## Manoroth (26. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was wird dann bei einer Feier getrunken.
> 
> Was du so trinkst, Milch.. so schoen mit nem Strohhalm oder was
> 
> ...



milch is lecker und gesund^^ und ne danke von strohalmen halt ich nix^^ verfälscht meiner meinung nach den geschmack^^


und auf ner feier trink ich bier oder met meistens^^ oder sonst was mit alk drin^^


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

was für met?


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Ich will tanzen..

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxO7F2vC1o0[/youtube]


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzq66L2NU5g&feature=related[/youtube]


find ich da besser


----------



## Manoroth (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> was für met?



meist der klassische

einfach nur vergorener honig

teils auch mit vanille oder kirschnektar versetzt^^


der chilli met is im winter sein gewicht in gold wert^^ wärm super^^


----------



## Manoroth (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> find ich da besser



das lied is genial^^ typisch ASP halt^^


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Ich glaubs ned! Jemaand mag ASP genauso wie ich! Es gibt doch das fluiegende Spagettimonster!!

welches ist dein Leiblingslied?


----------



## Jester (26. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Oh echt, wieso nicht?
> 
> Als ob dies dann besser waere, wenn du Stromberg meinst.
> 
> ...



Weiß nicht... dieser Blick... die Armhaltung... Furchtbar!!


----------



## Manoroth (26. Mai 2010)

das hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wYOabmPQdsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Jep, dass is goil. Ich mag noch Ich bin ein wahrer satan, Und wir tanzten, Duett und ein paar von den Krabbatlieder, aber WERBEN is auch geil


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Weiß nicht... dieser Blick... die Armhaltung... Furchtbar!!



Hehe, lieber Nase bohren (:

Eben Kaffee gemacht. Wird ja noch eine lange Nacht. Ist ja erst 9:55 pm


----------



## Manoroth (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Jep, dass is goil. Ich mag noch Ich bin ein wahrer satan, Und wir tanzten, Duett und ein paar von den Krabbatlieder, aber WERBEN is auch geil



jup die sind alle toll^^

requiem is auch toll^^


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

kann ich ned, mal anhören


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Ach, ihr habt doch alle kein Geschmack:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jMXtLa7-6g[/youtube]


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Nett, wirklich nett, aber die "muntereren" gefallen mir mehr

EDIT: Das von dir gefällt mir auch ganz gut Soramac


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aZus_-1MFI[/youtube]

und das?


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

geht ned


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Underoath - When The Sun Sleeps

oder doch lieber Musik um als kleines Maedchen auf dem Bett rum zu springen , mir gefaellts aber (:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvKE5xAZttc[/youtube]


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

hör erytmal meine playlist zu ene, ich hasse es mitten im Lied abzubrechen


----------



## Manoroth (26. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ach, ihr habt doch alle kein Geschmack:
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9jMXtLa7-6g[/youtube]



sum41 hab ich früher sehr viel gehört^^

aber jetzt schon seit ca 4 jahren praktisch nicht mehr

spricht mich einfach nicht mehr so an


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> sum41 hab ich früher sehr viel gehört^^
> 
> aber jetzt schon seit ca 4 jahren praktisch nicht mehr
> 
> spricht mich einfach nicht mehr so an





und sowas?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj1M6Kujg1Y[/youtube]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallo.



Tag.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Mögt ihr Musicals


BTW: Hey Alko


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Mögt ihr Musicals
> 
> 
> BTW: Hey Alko



Also, wenn noch gut weiter machst, kannst dich ja bald fuer die Schule fertig machen (:


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Hab Ferien xD 2 Wochen


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hab Ferien xD 2 Wochen



Oh, welches Bundesland. Boeses Maedechen ;p


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Baden-Würtenberg. Und NEnnt micht Fred-Necromanter!


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Baden-Würtenberg. Und NEnnt micht Fred-Necromanter!



Ahjaa.. Hm noe.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Baden-Würtenberg. Und NEnnt micht Fred-Necromanter!



!
Bestes Bundesland. :>


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

In der Tat, Alko!!!


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Hessen > all.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Garned!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hessen > all.



Hessen, der Mülleimer Deutschlands. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Mir ist laa ..la..laangweilig und mein Kaffee ist alle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Keks?


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Keks?



Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

*extraleckerne Keks rüberreich*

Hier hast du, und jetzt nicht merh weinen, wir sind alle deine freudne und haben dich gern


----------



## Manoroth (26. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> und sowas?
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Vj1M6Kujg1Y[/youtube]




das is schon eher was nach meinem geschmack^^


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Mir gefällt dein Avatar, Maoroth.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Ihr habt doch alle keine Ahnung. :X
Wenn schon Richtung Metalcore, dann was gescheites:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EjINfktVHq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

DU MACHST DEN KAKAO!


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *extraleckerne Keks rüberreich*
> 
> Hier hast du, und jetzt nicht merh weinen, wir sind alle deine freudne und haben dich gern



Oha.. schmeckt der leckaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
*
*
*


----------



## Manoroth (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Mir gefällt dein Avatar, Maoroth.



danke^^

hätte eigentlich noch schönere aber die sind alle zu detailiert

da erkennt man leider kaum was wen ich sie als ava nehme


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

WTF, wo ist die Statusmeldungen Box hin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok, schon bissl spät glaube ich, wie konnte ich die noch übersehen...vor 5 min hab ich sie auch noch gesehen. :X


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

hä?


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Was was.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Miau?


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Wuff.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Kaffe?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LpbPoXjABDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Kaffe?



Ja, bitte!


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

*Kafe rüberreich*


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *Kafe rüberreich*



Baeeh.. schmeckt der scheisse..

Nein Spass (:


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Und bei mir wirds hell...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Und bei mir wirds hell...



In Baden scheint immer die Sonne!


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Bei mir wieerds echt hell


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Das haben halt so Tage an sich, da wird es hell und dunkel ;p


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. Mai 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Abend.




Moin.

Noch wach oder aufgewacht? ;p


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Moin


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Habt Ihr schon gewusst, dass ich ganz gut mit Maedchen kann.. ?;p

Jetzt schreibt Soladra nichts mehr, hahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. Mai 2010)

Noch wach. Vor einer Weile Saw 4+5 angeschaut. Und jetzt werden Reports bearbeitet und User gebannt.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Hast du schon gewusst, dass ich eines bin?


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Noch wach. Vor einer Weile Saw 4+5 angeschaut. Und jetzt werden Reports bearbeitet und User gebannt.



Lief das im Fernsehen, wenn ja.. dannn... fufu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und beim bannen.. immer schoen, also.. knallhart durch greifen. So dass sie sehen, oh oh mit den koennen wir nicht so einfach.. das sind Killer.




Soladra schrieb:


> Hast du schon gewusst, dass ich eines bin?



War das jetzt negativ gemeint? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Wie wird man eig. Mod?


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wie wird man eig. Mod?



Hah, dann musste wissen wie alt ich bin ;p

Mod kann man nicht so einfach werden, sprich man wird angeschrieben.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wie wird man eig. Mod?



Du musst erstmal 200 völlig sinnfreie und übertriebene Aufgaben bestehen.
Dann musst du das Adninklo putzen, Zam einen Kaffee und Chuck Norris zum weinen bringen.
Nur dann, wenn das an einem Sonntag Abend im Juni passiert wirst du Mod.


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. Mai 2010)

> Ein Moderator-Leben...
> ... ist eine harte Sache, echt.
> 
> Erstmal musst du dich monatelang bewerben und wie bei Aldi in der Schlange stehen.
> ...



Quelle: spieleforum.de


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Also, ich finde Mod ist doch die passende Freizeitbeschaeftigung fuer mich. Ich kann sehr gut mit Menschen, also. auch mit Behinderten, das sind ja quasi auch nur Menschen und wenn es um Familie und Stimmung geht, da koennt Ihr hier jeden fragen, also da bin ich schon sehr.. also wir gehen ja hier auch quasi aufs selbe Klo. ZAM ist der Papa, Ahramanyu die Oma.. also.

Nur Ich kann auch ganz anders, also wenn jemand meint er kann mir bloede kommen, komm Ich dem dann noch bloeder. Weil mein Opa hat frueher immer erzaehlt, wenn ein Wolf einen Wolf im Wald begegnet, dann denkt der sich: Ah sicher nen Wolf, aber wenn ein Mensch einen Menschen im Wald begegnet, denkt der sich: Ah sicher ein Moerder und so ist das hier auch.


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. Mai 2010)

Ich besitze definitiv mein eigenes Klo.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Ich fänd Mood sein geil


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich besitze definitiv mein eigenes Klo.



Mhm. Aber letztens stand da ZAM ist Schwul in verschiedenen Farben an der Klowand.

Weiss nicht, wer das war.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mhm. Aber letztens stand da ZAM ist Schwul in verschiedenen Farben an der Klowand.
> 
> Weiss nicht, wer das war..
> 
> ...



Wenns in grüner Farbe war wars ein Mod!

Können Mods eig. Die Farbe ihrer Schrift ändern, oder können sie das nicht?!


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Koennen sie. Noxiel hat letztens in Rosa geschrieben... aaah jetzt weiss ich wer das war mit der Klowand.

@Ahramanyu 

Habe eben deine Seite angeschaut Raidschule. Waerst du vielleicht an paar PvP Themen interessiert. Ich wuerde sie schreiben, dir schicken, du schaust drueber ob das so passt (Grammatik, Rechtschreibung etc) 

Das waere doch eine hochexplosive Mischung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich fänd Mood sein geil


Das sagst du jetzt noch.



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenns in grüner Farbe war wars ein Mod!
> 
> Können Mods eig. Die Farbe ihrer Schrift ändern, oder können sie das nicht?!


*Natürlich, wir haben Zugriff auf die normalen Farbcodes. Nur unsere Standardfarbe ist eine andere.*


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

ha..hall..hallooo


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

1. Können Mods sich gegenseitig bannen?
2. Bringt es was, wenn ich ZAM melde, weil er mal zufällig gegen die Regeln verstößt?


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 1. Können Mods sich gegenseitig bannen?
> 2. Bringt es was, wenn ich ZAM melde, weil er mal zufällig gegen die Regeln verstößt?



Wenn du so schlau bist, dann kannst du gleich .. aeeh.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Ich schlafe mal gute Nacht. :<


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Ich wünsch mir mod zu sein


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> @Ahramanyu
> 
> Habe eben deine Seite angeschaut Raidschule. Waerst du vielleicht an paar PvP Themen interessiert. Ich wuerde sie schreiben, dir schicken, du schaust drueber ob das so passt (Grammatik, Rechtschreibung etc)
> 
> Das waere doch eine hochexplosive Mischung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir mod zu sein



Dazu müsstest du wohl wesentlich älter und verzweifelter sein und außerdem eine gute Rechtschreibung besitzen.
Jez aber Nacht alle. :>


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 1. Können Mods sich gegenseitig bannen?
> 2. Bringt es was, wenn ich ZAM melde, weil er mal zufällig gegen die Regeln verstößt?


Nein, können wir nicht.
Ja, darfst du melden. Ob wir es bearbeiten liegt weiterhin in unseren Händen.

@Soramac
Momentan suche ich die Mithelfer an sich. Wenn du Interesse hast, triff dich mit mir im miRC unter #buffed.de Abend zwischen 19-23 Uhr, dann können wir reden.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich will kann ich richtig schreiben!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Gibts eigentlich eine Liste, wer was wie oft und wie erfolgreich reported hat? :O


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> @Soramac
> Momentan suche ich die Mithelfer an sich. Wenn du Interesse hast, triff dich mit mir im miRC unter #buffed.de Abend zwischen 19-23 Uhr, dann können wir reden.



Auch ICQ oder MSN vorhanden?

Bin kein spamer ;p



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich eine Liste, wer was wie oft und wie erfolgreich reported hat? :O




Dann wuerde ich ganz oben stehen.. weil ich habe schon sehr oft gemacht.. also gedacht, dass man da.  Mal reporten kann.


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. Mai 2010)

Ich erwarte miRC. Ohne Ausnahme.

Eine Rangliste für Reporter gibt es nicht.

Was versprichst du dir vom Moderatorenleben, Soladra?


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Öhm...Augenkrebs von der üblen Rechtschreibung der Flamer?


Ich finde es macht Spaß


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich erwarte miRC. Ohne Ausnahme.



Dann machste halt dein Scheiss in Zukunft alleine. Nein Scherz (:

Werde da sein heute.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Mai 2010)

Und was macht ihr um die uhrzeit schon bei buffed xD?


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. Mai 2010)

Der wirklich harten Fälle von Flamern haben leider eine relativ gute Rechtschreibung...
Aber naja, solche Reports gibt es vllt 1-2 Mal die Woche.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Ich hab, was ich isher mitbekommen hab, ein Näschne für Flamefreds.Bevor geflamed wird


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. Mai 2010)

Stubsnase oder Höckernase?


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

öhm... Schwierig. Eher Stubsnase


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Sahnepueppchen oder Schokobonbon ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. Mai 2010)

So, gleich 6. Ende im Gelände.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

aber ich hab ne große Stubsnase, und sie ist nur ein bisschen stubsig!


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Und zu is!


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Gehst du noch schlafen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

N0in, Soramac hat die heilige Zeitgrenze durchbrochen...


----------



## dragon1 (26. Mai 2010)

abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 letzte tage viel zu tun gehabt (Nicht wirklich... nur dauernd mit freunden zeit verbracht, keine zeit 4 buffed xD) 

Jetzt voll der Schulstress xD so viele Hausaufgaben... und Deutsch muss ich ne Pruefung machen... weil bei mir genau an dem tag die Naht entfernt wurde nach der op, als wir Schularbeit hatten (vor 2 Monaten..) damit ich meine wohlverdiente 3 bekomme^^ 

aber ich werde jetzt ganz sicher NICHT aufstehn und meine Arbeit machen xD

Naechster Samstag Headbangers Ball JEAH! Karten hab ich schon^^
Und der Tag danach so eine Vorfuehrung von einer Tanzschule anschauen...nicht das mich das an sich interessiert...aber meine Liebste tritt auf^^


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Gehst du noch schlafen?



banhammerz


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Und der Tag danach so eine Vorfuehrung von einer Tanzschule anschauen...nicht das mich das an sich interessiert...aber meine Liebste tritt auf^^



Würde ich KOTZEN


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

_Guten abend alle zusammen,ich ziehe nach Nürnberg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und bin wieder wge gn8 alle ^^

Bin fur 2 wochen nicht da lasst Buffed abe rganz ok? ^^_


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Das Gewehr ist geladen.


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das Gewehr ist geladen.




Wie darf ich das verstehen ?


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Ich will Furrys jagen.


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Guten abend alle zusammen,ich ziehe nach Nürnberg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



o.O


----------



## dragon1 (26. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Würde ich KOTZEN



Pah razyl, du bist doch dohf xD  muss dann off... hab mich entschieden doch noch hausaufgaben zu machen xD

@Arosk... lass doch Rexo in frieden >.<


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Pah razyl, du bist doch dohf xD muss dann off... hab mich entschieden doch noch hausaufgaben zu machen xD



"dohf" - ja genau. Ich bin "dohf" :S 

Gute Nacht


----------



## dragon1 (26. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> "dohf" - ja genau. Ich bin "dohf" :S


muahaha wie ich ihn fertiggemacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> muahaha wie ich ihn fertiggemacht habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wolltest du nicht Hausaufgaben machen?


----------



## dragon1 (26. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht Hausaufgaben machen?



ach soetwas vergisst man ganz schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ach soetwas vergisst man ganz schnell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So wie deine Freundin?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

Nürnberg? Das ist ja gleich um die Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hausaufgaben hatte ich schin ewig keine mehr auf. Das sind echt Jahre


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Pah razyl, du bist doch dohf xD  muss dann off... hab mich entschieden doch noch hausaufgaben zu machen xD
> 
> @Arosk... lass doch Rexo in frieden >.<




_Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ ScHaDoWeYe musst ich jetzt besorgt sein^^_


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Ist doch nur Spaß Rexo :<


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was willst du eigentlich in Nürnberg?


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

_Habe ich euch letzetns in ICQ nicht alles gesagt ??die situation lasst es nich anders zu_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Nürnberg? Das ist ja gleich um die Ecke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wegn Schule mal da in Jugendherberge...
Die Betten sau hart und der Kaffee wie altes heißes Wasser.


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Habe ich euch letzetns in ICQ nicht alles gesagt ??die situation lasst es nich anders zu_



Dein Rechner geht aber noch


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dein Rechner geht aber noch



_em..wie bitte?

_


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _em..wie bitte?
> 
> _



Er meint dein Gerät.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

Niemand braucht Angst vor mir zu haben.
Auch Klein-Adolf ist ganz lieb!
/:=] 

Ich habe kein ICQ, bäh!


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _em..wie bitte?
> 
> _



Das ist jetzt doof zum erklären hier im Nachtschwärmer...


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

Naturlich geht mein Laptop noch :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Naturlich geht mein Laptop noch :/



Fliegste? Bus? Oder wie.


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

n'abend ;p


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Hallöchen


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

_Bus und Bahn..unterkunft habe ich bei nem bekannten_


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Fliegste? Bus? Oder wie.



Er bindet sich ne Rakete an.


----------



## Edou (26. Mai 2010)

Abo gekündigt, 7 tage Gratisspielzeit bekommen, heute fragt mich mein Raid (und gute kumpels) ob ich einspring, ich sag ja verlänger halt abo (hab taschengeld bekommen) HAB LICHKING DOWN bin wieder Main im raid, und ja...blizz catch me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Btw nabnd und JEAH Lichking down, irgendwie bin ich froh wieder mit denen zu labern und sachen zu boxxan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Er bindet sich ne Rakete an.




Deine Kommis sind nicht hilfreich Arosk


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Bus und Bahn..unterkunft habe ich bei nem bekannten_



Wer nix wird und nich kann
geht zu Airline, bus und Bahn
wer immer noch nix wird
wird Wirt.


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

_Soladra deine kommentare helfen mir nicht gerade und munteren mich nicht auf_


----------



## Edou (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Deine Kommis sind nicht hilfreich Arosk



Rexo, man ey-.- Hoffe bei dir wird alles gut, bist doch mein lieblingsfurry undn korrekter typ.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Warum? Ich weiß nedmal worums geht.. Ihc geb einfach meinen Senf dazu


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

_wen du nicht weist um was es geht halt dich dan auch raus_


----------



## Edou (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _wen du nicht weist um was es geht halt dich dan auch raus_



Ich hoffe bei dir Regelt sich alles, und zwar ins gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *daumen drück*


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

T'schuldigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sola ganz lieb, ja?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Soladra deine kommentare helfen mir nicht gerade und munteren mich nicht auf_



Jo, wird hart...
Aber du wirsts überstehen...wenndes gepackt hast, wirste auch in Zukunft alles packn...
Nie verzweifeln, es geht immer irgendwie weiter.


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

_Danke Alko_


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

T'schuldigung, Rexo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

*"Gott ist ein Geili" Joh IV 24*

im Wortlaut in der Lutherübersetzung: "Gott ist Geil, und die ihn anbeten, die müssen ihn im Geilen und in der Wahrheit anbeten."
und dann Joh IV 25: "Spricht die Frau zu ihm: Ich weiß, dass der Messias kommt."


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2010)

Du wirst gnadenlos untergehen...
äh, nein halt falscher Text.

Das Leben hat immer Höhen und Tiefen. Und ein Lichtlein am Ende des Tunnels gibt es (fast) immer...


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Kannst bei mir Wohnen Rexo, im Keller ist noch Platz.

Und nein, das ist kein gammliger Raum, sondern komplett eingerichtet inklusive mit meiner alten Kiste xD


----------



## Edou (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Danke Alko_



Mir dankst du nie, aber egal...du schaffst es...da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

ich hab dich gesehen sola is ja gut verzeihe dir


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Und mir im Gästezimmer!!



WEEEE!!! 

*Im Freudentanz gegen die Wand Renn*


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Und mir im Gästezimmer!!



Ist sicher ne Abstellkammer mit Klappbett xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> ich hab dich gesehen sola is ja gut verzeihe dir



WTF, hab bissl google earth gemacht...evtl geht deine Route durch Hockenheimer Bahnhof.... :O


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Nee, Matraatze im Wohnzimmer!


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo wir bringen dich da raus.

(Hab zwar keine Ahnung um was es geht, aber das ist doch EGAL)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Wie lang schon unterwegs? Wo steckst grad?


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Naja bin erst mal weg, morgen wieder 9 Stunden arbeiten... und duschen muß ich noch, ich stink das es eine Freude ist.


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Ja, nee.. aber mit so kleinen Dingen faengst an und dann passt mal einmal nicht auf und dann hat man hier eh... ne.


----------



## Edou (26. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Naja bin erst mal weg, morgen wieder 9 Stunden arbeiten... und duschen muß ich noch, ich stink das es eine Freude ist.



Viel Spaß


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Noch bevor ich pennen gehe: Was is nun mit Rexo los, in den letzten 10 Seiten seh ich nix :<


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Noch bevor ich pennen gehe: Was is nun mit Rexo los, in den letzten 10 Seiten seh ich nix :<



Zehn seiten? o.O


----------



## Edou (26. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Noch bevor ich pennen gehe: Was is nun mit Rexo los, in den letzten 10 Seiten seh ich nix :<



Sowas weiß man nur übers ICQ und muss nicht auf Buffed breitgetreten werden.....wünsch ihm aba alles gut....NOCHMALS - da mich ja jder ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Nur weil ich kein ICQ benutze :< Ich mag euch nicht !


----------



## Harloww (26. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Noch bevor ich pennen gehe: Was is nun mit Rexo los, in den letzten 10 Seiten seh ich nix :<



Er yifft.


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Er yifft.



Dat janz harde Zeug?... Egal, ich bin weg.


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nur weil ich kein ICQ benutze :< Ich mag euch nicht !



Haha!


----------



## Edou (26. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nur weil ich kein ICQ benutze :< Ich mag euch nicht !






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Harloww schrieb:


> Er yifft.



Nein, was auch immer das heißt.


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Das soll heißen er zieht Rauchschwaden rein. Ob das stimmt ... ka.

Egal was es ist GL, jetzt muß ich aber echt weg xD


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

_ich fahre mitte nexter woche.....zu nem bekannten bei dem ich leben darf und mir ne ausbildung suchen kanne .muss erst ma geld zusammen kratzen -.- 

@Edou Yiff-S** im fur genre -.-_  und sry bin ziemlich nervig am ende das ich dich uberlese sry sry sry


----------



## Edou (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _ich fahre mitte nexter woche.....zu nem bekannten bei dem ich leben darf und mir ne ausbildung suchen kanne .muss erst ma geld zusammen kratzen -.-
> 
> @Edou Yiff-S** im fur genre -.-_



Sprich, harloww beleidigt dich?....

Jojo, np^^ kann ich verstehn (ok eig ned) is ne schwere lage.


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

_Ich brauch etwas hilfe zum planen mit der Bahn wurde sich eine rmelden ?_


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich brauch etwas hilfe zum planen mit der Bahn wurde sich eine rmelden ?_



Kommt drauf an...


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an...




wie kommt drauf an ?? muss einfach wissen wie ich von Trier nach Nürnberg komme


----------



## Edou (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> wie kommt drauf an ?? muss einfach wissen wie ich von Trier nach Nürnberg komme


www.bahn.de oder so?

hilft dir des ned weiter? in sowas bin ich ungeschickt
denke aber musst paarmal umsteigen


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

_Ich hab allgemein aber keinen schimer wie das funzt -.-_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> wie kommt drauf an ?? muss einfach wissen wie ich von Trier nach Nürnberg komme



http://www.bahn.de/p/view/index.shtml
Da is links Planer, wo de alles eingebn kannst.


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> wie kommt drauf an ?? muss einfach wissen wie ich von Trier nach Nürnberg komme



http://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/query.exe/dn?revia=yes&existOptimizePrice=1&country=DEU&initialAvail=ON&dbkanal_007=L01_S01_D001_KIN0001_qf1-bahn_LZ003&trip-type=single&REQ0JourneyStopsS0A=1&S=Trier+Hauptbahnhof&REQ0JourneyStopsSID=A%3D1%40O%3DTrier+Hauptbahnhof%40X%3D6651738%40Y%3D49757469%40U%3D80%40L%3D000457452%40B%3D1%40p%3D1274201850%40&REQ0JourneyStopsZ0A=1&Z=N%FCrnberg+Hauptbahnhof&REQ0JourneyStopsZID=A%3D1%40O%3DN%FCrnberg+Hauptbahnhof%40X%3D11083088%40Y%3D49447520%40U%3D80%40L%3D000682668%40B%3D1%40p%3D1274201850%40&date=Do%2C+27.05.10&time=10.00&timesel=depart&returnTimesel=depart&optimize=0&travelProfile=-1&adult-number=1&children-number=0&infant-number=0&tariffTravellerType.1=E&tariffTravellerReductionClass.1=0&tariffTravellerAge.1=&qf-trav-bday-1=&tariffClass=2&start=1&qf.bahn.button.suchen=
Da z.B....musst halt nur noch das Datum und so einstellen. Und ob du net von HBF zum HBF willst


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://reiseauskunft....button.suchen=
> Da z.B....musst halt nur noch das Datum und so einstellen. Und ob du net von HBF zum HBF willst



Jo, so wie ich gesagt hab. :>


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

_uu...das wird teuer :/_


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _uu...das wird teuer :/_



Jep. Billig wird das mit unserer Bahn net :S


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

ok....hab hier fats stehen 10.06.10 

Bahnhof/HaltestelleDatumZeitDauerUmst.ProdukteSparangebote Normalpreis    Früher      Trier Hbf Fr, 11.06.10ab03:55   6:04 2RE, IC, ICE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ab 59,00 EUR
Zur Buchung
83,00 EUR
Zur Buchung Rückfahrt hinzufügen Nürnberg Hbf Fr, 11.06.10an09:59   Trier Hbf Fr, 11.06.10ab04:09   6:09 2RE, EC, IC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ab 59,00 EUR
Zur Buchung
81,00 EUR
Zur Buchung Rückfahrt hinzufügen Nürnberg Hbf Fr, 11.06.10an10:18   Trier Hbf Fr, 11.06.10ab05:00   5:24 2ICE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ab 59,00 EUR
Zur Buchung
83,00 EUR
Zur Buchung Rückfahrt hinzufügen Nürnberg Hbf Fr, 11.06.10an10:24   Trier Hbf Fr, 11.06.10ab05:00   5:28 1ICE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ab 59,00 EUR
Zur Buchung

Bin etwas uberfordert


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jep. Billig wird das mit unserer Bahn net :S



Bus mieten lohnt erst mit vielen Personen...also is DB fast Monopol un kann Preise bestimmen.


----------



## Edou (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _uu...das wird teuer :/_



Leider, viel glück dabei, hoffe man sieht sich morgen!


Nacht euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> ok....hab hier fats stehen 10.06.10
> 
> Bahnhof/HaltestelleDatumZeitDauerUmst.ProdukteSparangebote Normalpreis Früher Trier Hbf Fr, 11.06.10ab03:55 6:04 2RE, IC, ICE
> 
> ...


Sind 3 versch. Abfahrtszeiten. Preise variieren je nach Extras...von 59 bis 83 Euro


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

_dan nehme ich doch die 59 hauptsache bin hier wge dan fehlen mir noch 19 euro xD_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _dan nehme ich doch die 59 hauptsache bin hier wge dan fehlen mir noch 19 euro xD_



Geh nicht auf dubiose Angebote ala: 124466 Euro in 10 sek ein. :<


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

_Keine angst ich muss eh noch mit dem sprechen bei dem ich leben werde ,_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Keine angst ich muss eh noch mit dem sprechen bei dem ich leben werde ,_



Wähle bitte keine FDP in DE.
:<


----------



## Harloww (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Keine angst ich muss eh noch mit dem sprechen bei dem ich leben werde ,_



Ist es ein Drache oder ein Wolf?


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wähle bitte keine FDP in DE.
> :<



Ich bin denke ich e nicht Wahlberechigt dahintne oder?

und was is ne FDP xD ich hab immer LSAP gewählt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> und was is ne FDP



THIS:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar109ZTaaX4


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2010)

_WAAA!!!!!!MACH ES WEG MACH ES WEG_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Mai 2010)

Nacht alle.


----------



## Arlox93 (27. Mai 2010)

jemand da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. Mai 2010)

Jep, gestern war viel mehr los. Wo sindse alle?


----------



## Edou (27. Mai 2010)

Öhm, Hallo? oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo!


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Öhm, Hallo? oO



Ja?


----------



## Firun (27. Mai 2010)

Tralalalla  guten abend und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2010)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. Mai 2010)

Wir sind am Ar*ch...bzw der N8schwärmer...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Mai 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Tralalalla guten abend und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Firun hat einen Feind dazugewonnen.^^
btw. Haste die "Kritik" des Users an die Admins weitergegeben?
:>
Bestimmt schneidet sich Zam jetzt die Haare ab und alle knabbern nur noch an ihren Selleriestangen.


----------



## Edou (27. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Firun hat einen Feind dazugewonnen.^^


Den Verwirren wir mit Mathe-Hausaufgaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (27. Mai 2010)

ich mag meine Feinde ehrlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Firun hat einen Feind dazugewonnen.^^
> btw. Haste die "Kritik" des Users an die Admins weitergegeben?
> :>
> Bestimmt schneidet sich Zam jetzt die Haare ab und alle knabbern nur noch an ihren Selleriestangen.



W00t? Feind? Wieso? Weshalb? Ich will auch nen Feind sein!


----------



## Edou (27. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KagWCgLInN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




EPIC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> W00t? Feind? Wieso? Weshalb? Ich will auch nen Feind sein!



Einem User war es lw und er hat die Admins beleidigt.
Dann hat Firun, unter Einsatz seines Lebens, diesen Typen gebannt.
Dann kam Second Account von dem und hat Firun in nem Thread beleidigt.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Einem User war es lw und er hat die Admins beleidigt.
> Dann hat Firun, unter Einsatz seines Lebens, diesen Typen gebannt.
> Dann kam Second Account von dem und hat Firun in nem Thread beleidigt.



Das sollte ich auch mal ausprobieren... das klingt witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das sollte ich auch mal ausprobieren... das klingt witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nutze Niemals meinen Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2010)

Und ich hab garnichts gemacht, oder wie?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und ich hab garnichts gemacht, oder wie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



k.A., aber mal ne andere Frage Nox:
Was ist in 2 Monaten und 17 Tagen? :O


----------



## Harloww (27. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> W00t? Feind? Wieso? Weshalb? Ich will auch nen Feind sein!



Bist du. Schon lange.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> k.A., aber mal ne andere Frage Nox:
> Was ist in 2 Monaten und 17 Tagen? :O



Die Frage ist ernst gemeint, oder?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Bist du. Schon lange.


Vielleicht für dich, aber nicht für alle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ernst gemeint, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, die ist ernst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ernst gemeint, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schätzt du sie als ernst ein? - Wenn ja...dann denk mal Scharf nach :>

@Harloww - Razyl is kein Feind, er is kewl!


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2010)

Hmm wie könnte man ein Bild deuten, auf dem ein Mann im schwarzen Anzug eine Frau im weißen Kleid irgendwo hin trägt. Sieht doch schon offiziell aus, oder? 

Ich heirate, Mönsch!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (27. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Schätzt du sie als ernst ein? - Wenn ja...dann denk mal Scharf nach :>
> 
> @Harloww - Razyl is kein Feind, er is kewl!




danke made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hmm wie könnte man ein Bild deuten, auf dem ein Mann im schwarzen Anzug eine Frau im weißen Kleid irgendwo hin trägt. Sieht doch schon offiziell aus, oder?
> 
> Ich heirate, Mönsch!
> 
> ...


W00t? Onkel Nox heiratet? :O Ist ja cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hm, Glückwünsche im voraus sind dennoch mies, aber egal: Glückwunsch ^.^



Firun schrieb:


> danke made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:<


----------



## Edou (27. Mai 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> danke made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also, du stehst morgen um 7 auf, gehst Brötchen holen. Dann gehst du ins Bad, wäschst dich, anschließend gehst du ins Bett. Und wartest bis Samstag. (kB mehr zu planen)


----------



## Firun (27. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Also, du stehst morgen um 7 auf, gehst Brötchen holen. Dann gehst du ins Bad, wäschst dich, anschließend gehst du ins Bett. Und wartest bis Samstag. (kB mehr zu planen)



W00T?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nudelfisch (27. Mai 2010)

nabend (:


----------



## Harloww (27. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht für dich, aber nicht für alle.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieh mich als allgemeines Bild der Elite. So wie es auch ist.


----------



## Harloww (27. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> @Harloww - Razyl is kein Feind, er is kewl!



In welchem Paralleluniversum gilt das als 'kewl'?


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Sieh mich als allgemeines Bild der Elite. So wie es auch ist.



Du und Elite... Ehe das eintrifft, ist Obama weiß ...


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> In welchem Paralleluniversum gilt das als 'kewl'?



Darf ich das als Beleidigung auffassen? Danke...


----------



## Edou (27. Mai 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> W00T?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du wolltest das ich deinen Tag "mache"



Harloww schrieb:


> Sieh mich als allgemeines Bild der Elite. So wie es auch ist.


Sicherlich nicht, auf Droge?



Harloww schrieb:


> In welchem Paralleluniversum gilt das als 'kewl'?



In diesem, aber das weißt du sicherich nicht, die Drogen un so gell? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (27. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du und Elite... Ehe das eintrifft, ist Obama weiß ...



Hör doch auf zu projizieren, Schatzi.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Hör doch auf zu projizieren, Schatzi.



Hör du doch einfach auf hier etwas zu schreiben...


----------



## Harloww (27. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hör du doch einfach auf hier etwas zu schreiben...



Später. Wenn ich in's Bett gehe. Bis dahin bleibe ich dir erhalten.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Später. Wenn ich in's Bett gehe. Bis dahin bleibe ich dir erhalten.



Außer du hast vorher Probleme mit den Mods


----------



## Grushdak (27. Mai 2010)

Nabend allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm .... Nox heiratet.
Merkwürdig ... nun muss ich aber mal rechnen .... eine Freundin heiratet so um dieselbe Zeit ...
... hmmm merkwürdig ....

...ob Nox meine Freundin heiratet? ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (27. Mai 2010)

Harloww wins. <3


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Harloww wins. <3



Jetzt bleibt nur die Frage: Was hat Harloww gewonnen?


----------



## mastergamer (27. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt bleibt nur die Frage: Was hat Harloww gewonnen?



Mein Herz.


----------



## Raheema (27. Mai 2010)

Ah Fratzen geballer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wunderschönen guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*popcorns hol* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Mein Herz.



Naja, das ist eh nicht viel Wert...


----------



## Harloww (27. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Außer du hast vorher Probleme mit den Mods


Ich sehe nicht warum. Der Thread hat kein Thema.



mastergamer schrieb:


> Harloww wins. <3



Wer bist du nun wieder?


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht warum. Der Thread hat kein Thema.



Dieser Thread unterliegt dennoch der Netiquette...


----------



## Firun (27. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Thread unterliegt dennoch der Netiquette...



Razyl Wins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Razyl Wins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer doch... immer doch...


----------



## Harloww (27. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Thread unterliegt dennoch der Netiquette...



Wird eingehalten, mein Hase.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Mai 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Razyl Wins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist auf Nox Jungesellenabschied eingeladn?


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bist auf Nox Jungesellenabschied eingeladn?



Nox feiert so etwas gar net :S


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bist auf Nox Jungesellenabschied eingeladn?



Ich bin eingeladen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin eingeladen.



Spielt dann den Film Hangover nach.


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Spielt dann den Film Hangover nach.



Wir drehen Teil 2. 
Diesmal mit mehr Drogen, mehr Alkohol und mehr Brüsten!


----------



## Raheema (27. Mai 2010)

Will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




auch von mir alles gute oder was man sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (27. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bist auf Nox Jungesellenabschied eingeladn?



Ich kenne ihn doch gar nicht  xD  warum sollte er mich also Einladen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2010)

Junggesellenabschied? Ne, sowas mache ich nicht. Meine Kumpels wohnen eh zu verstreut als das ich mit denen um die Häuser ziehen könnte. Und warum soll ich am Ende in einer Striptease Bar landen und Geld für blanke Hupen ausgeben, wenn ich Gratissex zu Hause kriege? 




Mir hat sich der Sinn von solchen Abschieden eh nie erschlossen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich kenne ihn doch gar nicht xD warum sollte er mich also Einladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr seid MODS! :O


----------



## Grushdak (27. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wir drehen Teil 2.
> Diesmal mit mehr Drogen, mehr Alkohol und mehr Brüsten!


Nich schon wieder! ^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Junggesellenabschied? Ne, sowas mache ich nicht. Meine Kumpels wohnen eh zu verstreut als das ich mit denen um die Häuser ziehen könnte. Und warum soll ich am Ende in einer Striptease Bar landen und Geld für blanke Hupen ausgeben, wenn ich Gratissex zu Hause kriege?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Da bekommst du aber andere Hupen, als die von zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. So etwas hat einen Sinn?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Mai 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich kenne ihn doch gar nicht xD warum sollte er mich also Einladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


No Firun, no fun!


----------



## Firun (27. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr seid MODS! :O



Das muss nicht heissen das wir uns alle Privat kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kenne auch nur die Leute die hier in Fürth Wohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (27. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Da bekommst du aber andere Hupen, als die von zuhause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die zuhause sind aber die Schönsten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2010)

OK das mit dem Sinn sehe ich ein, aber nochmal: Männer schauen gerne mit den Händen und nicht nur mit den Augen. Leider geht sowas in solchen Etablissements nur selten, ohne sich gleich mit den Herren ohne Halsansatz anzufreunden, sprich bei denen der Kopf vor lauter Muskeln direkt auf den Schultern sitzt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Mai 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Das muss nicht heissen das wir uns alle Privat kennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ihr seid zumindest in fb oder kp wo friends!
Das langt.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> OK das mit dem Sinn sehe ich ein, aber nochmal: Männer schauen gerne mit den Händen und nicht nur mit den Augen. Leider geht sowas in solchen Etablissements nur selten, ohne sich gleich mit den Herren ohne Halsansatz anzufreunden, sprich bei denen der Kopf vor lauter Muskeln direkt auf den Schultern sitzt.



Du bist Onkel Nox - du verhaust die doch locker


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2010)

Ich muß am nächsten Tag noch heiraten, am liebsten ohne Schrammen und Veilchen oder angebrochene Fingerknöchel. Die verheilen echt lausig.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich muß am nächsten Tag noch heiraten, am liebsten ohne Schrammen und Veilchen oder angebrochene Fingerknöchel. Die verheilen echt lausig.



Auch wieder wahr. 
Komplizierte Sache... egal, Hochzeit ist wichtiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wann folgt Noxiel Junior? :S


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Mai 2010)

Bwarf.... nur noch 3 Tage SC2 Beta :/
Bwarf²... dann hab ichn Grund aufs mdl. Abi zu lernen...wah kB


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2010)

So in einem bis zwei Jahren nach der Hochzeit. Wir wollen noch ein bisschen Zeit für uns, ehe der Kinderstress los geht. Höhöhö. Ich werde so ein peinlicher Vater..... niarhahrhahrhahr


----------



## Grushdak (27. Mai 2010)

... so nachgerechnet ... meine Freundin heiratet Noxiel nicht ....
Die heiratet 6./7. August.

Und evtl. heirate ich ja auch schon bald - mit 60 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch wieder wahr.
> Noxiel Junior? :S



Der wird dann Junior Mod und bannt alle...
Pics dann von Hochzeitsnacht! Pics or it did not happen!


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

Hiho


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> So in einem bis zwei Jahren nach der Hochzeit. Wir wollen noch ein bisschen Zeit für uns, ehe der Kinderstress los geht. Höhöhö. Ich werde so ein peinlicher Vater..... niarhahrhahrhahr



xD
Da kann sich ja deine Glückliche schon freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und irgendwann wird der auch moderator im Buffed Forum :S


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Mai 2010)

Man kanns sichs schon vorstellen, wie die Mod tätigkeit die Vaterschaft beeinflusst ;D

"Papa, ich will ich will ich will..."
"Sei ruhig oder ich hol den Gummi-Banhammer"


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Mai 2010)

Lass Dir bloss Zeit mit Kindern! Ich habe mir bereits ein Family-Expansionpack zugelegt und nichts ist so schön wie Schokoladen- und Joghurtflecken auf allen Polstermöbeln, vergammeltes Essen hinter dem Heizkörper, das im Sommer bei 30 Grad im Schatten zum Leben erwacht und das Gefühl eines Legosteins, der sich einem nachts im Schlafzimmer in die nackte Fußsohle bohrt, wenn man nochmal aufsteht.


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Lass Dir bloss Zeit mit Kindern! Ich habe mir bereits ein Family-Expansionpack zugelegt und nichts ist so schön wie Schokoladen- und Joghurtflecken auf allen Polstermöbeln, vergammeltes Essen hinter dem Heizkörper, das im Sommer bei 30 Grad im Schatten zum Leben erwacht und das Gefühl eines Legosteins, der sich einem nachts im Schlafzimmer in die nackte Fußsohle bohrt, wenn man nochmal aufsteht.



Ich frage mich schon seit längerem: Was geht in deinem kranken Hirn nur ab Kitten? o.O


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Lass Dir bloss Zeit mit Kindern! Ich habe mir bereits ein Family-Expansionpack zugelegt und nichts ist so schön wie Schokoladen- und Joghurtflecken auf allen Polstermöbeln, vergammeltes Essen hinter dem Heizkörper, das im Sommer bei 30 Grad im Schatten zum Leben erwacht und das Gefühl eines Legosteins, der sich einem nachts im Schlafzimmer in die nackte Fußsohle bohrt, wenn man nochmal aufsteht.


Klingt toll. Ich kann's irgendwie kaum noch erwarten. *schwärm*


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Mai 2010)

Mein Beileid...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Klingt toll. Ich kann's irgendwie kaum noch erwarten. *schwärm*



Erziehe es nach der klingonischen Tugend.


----------



## Harloww (27. Mai 2010)

Ui. Ist das jetzt ein Mod-Circlejerk?
Darf ich mitmachen?


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Mod-Circlejerk?



Wenn das Urban Dictionary recht hat, machst du mir Angst...


----------



## Razyl (27. Mai 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wenn das Urban Dictionary recht hat, machst du mir Angst...



O M F G ><


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Mai 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wenn das Urban Dictionary recht hat, machst du mir Angst...



Hab au gegoogled...kannte den Begriff nüch...sagt etwas über seine Neigungen aus.


----------



## Harloww (27. Mai 2010)

Ha, kennen Circlejerk nicht und wollen Internet-Elite sein. Sowas hab' ich gern.


----------



## Firun (27. Mai 2010)

ahahaha mein Avatar macht mich echt fertig warum bin ich da nicht schon eher drauf gekommen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Mai 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> ahahaha mein Avatar macht mich echt fertig warum bin ich da nicht schon eher drauf gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Mai 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> ahahaha mein Avatar macht mich echt fertig warum bin ich da nicht schon eher drauf gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hähähä wie geil ist das denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

Geiler Ava


----------



## Firun (27. Mai 2010)

ich bin so frei genau hier gibts die  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Mai 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> ich bin so frei genau hier gibts die
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist der Bart echt?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Mai 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> ich bin so frei genau hier gibts die
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke. Ist ja eigentlich nicht mehr cool, das jetzt einfach nur noch nachzumachen, aber... *flöt*


----------



## Firun (27. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ist der Bart echt?



Ja der war echt , das Bild ist schon älter


----------



## Grushdak (27. Mai 2010)

Wie lange ist denn die Respawnzeit von Nathanos Pestrufer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit @ Firun

netter Ava, nette Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (27. Mai 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wie lange ist denn die Respawnzeit von Nathanos Pestrufer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ca. 6 Tage. Für WoW-Spieler also quasi eine Zock-Session.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Mai 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Danke. Ist ja eigentlich nicht mehr cool, das jetzt einfach nur noch nachzumachen, aber... *flöt*



KATZE!!!!


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Mai 2010)

Faszinierend...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Achja, geht mal in den Technikthread. Ich brauch n neues Autoradio *fg*)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> KATZE!!!!



Wollte ja eigentlich einen England-Sticker, aber die gibt's natürlich nicht. Grmbl...


----------



## Harloww (27. Mai 2010)

Faszinierend...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Achja, schaut mal in den Abgrund. Irgendwann schaut er zurück *fg*)


----------



## EisblockError (28. Mai 2010)

Jop, echt, super total <.<

xD


----------



## EisblockError (28. Mai 2010)

Ich bin eine Schildkröte und Carachroth war meine Idee!!

* 
*


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich bin eine Schildkröte und Carachroth war meine Idee!!
> 
> *
> *



[font=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]&#12367;&#12381;&#12367;&#12425;&#12360;![/font]


----------



## EisblockError (28. Mai 2010)

Sowas sagt man nicht!


----------



## EisblockError (28. Mai 2010)

&#40665;&#12428;


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo :-)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Hallo :-)



Jetzt machst du mir noch mehr Angst wie vorher. :<


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Aber warum denn? :-))


----------



## Thoor (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Aber warum denn? :-))



so gefällst du mir! 

nabend ihr schwämer :< ich überleg grad welchen esd und welche felgen ich an mein auto machen soll :<

der:

http://www.exhaust.ch/product_info.php/info/p11_Endschalldaempfer-DW-Dual-Straight-Cut.html

oder der:

http://www.exhaust.ch/product_info.php/info/p8_Endschalldaempfer-SW-Dual-Round-DTM.html


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> so gefällst du mir!
> 
> nabend ihr schwämer :< ich überleg grad welchen esd und welche felgen ich an mein auto machen soll :<
> 
> ...



Beim zweiten bläst du den kleinen Kindern, die hinter dir Fahrrad fahren die Abgase direkt ins Gesicht.


----------



## mookuh (28. Mai 2010)

turk&#305;ye


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Beim zweiten bläst du den kleinen Kindern, die hinter dir Fahrrad fahren die Abgase direkt ins Gesicht.



Sprich: Hol dir den zweiten.


----------



## Thoor (28. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Beim zweiten bläst du den kleinen Kindern, die hinter dir Fahrrad fahren die Abgase direkt ins Gesicht.



k dann nehm ich den zweiten thx!

ich hasse kinder auf fahrräder >: (

haha harloww einmal der gleichen meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Mai 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2010)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (28. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Abend



Huhu Skatero


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Mai 2010)

Hier sind gar keine Titten, ich wurde angelogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hier sind gar keine Titten, ich wurde angelogen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



(.)(.) Hier sind deine Titten.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Mai 2010)

Wuhu Tittööööööööööööööön.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wuhu Tittööööööööööööööön.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Möpse horn!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BCe4KlXFOO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




nabnd btw


----------



## Arosk (28. Mai 2010)

ich bin tot.


----------



## Edou (28. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich bin tot.



Ne, noch nicht, Wenn du mich in dunkler Kutte neben dir siten siehst, DANN bist du KURZ vorm tot.


----------



## Arosk (28. Mai 2010)

Warum? Ist mein Vater böse?


----------



## Edou (28. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum? Ist mein Vater böse?



Zu deinem Tot, darf ich dir nichts sagen, also nicht WANN, WIE oder WO...sorry.


----------



## Arosk (28. Mai 2010)

Der Lümmel der immer bei mir rumhängt wirds regeln.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Zu deinem Tot, darf ich dir nichts sagen, also nicht WANN, WIE oder WO...sorry.



Wann sollte ich ihn nochmal töten?


----------



## Edou (28. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Der Lümmel der immer bei mir rumhängt wirds regeln.



du hast aber nicht vor deinen vater zu besteigen?

@alko....du wirst von ihm getötet und sein vater tötet ihn und vergräbt euch beide im garten...

DO´H was verraten-.-


----------



## Arosk (28. Mai 2010)

Ich red vom Kollegen... immer diese Perversen...


PONYCORE \m/


----------



## Dominau (28. Mai 2010)

btw.


Spoiler



PARTY HARD!!!


----------



## EisblockError (29. Mai 2010)

&#12362;&#12420;&#12377;&#12415;&#12394;&#12373;&#12356; &#12392; &#12414;&#12383; &#12354;&#12375;&#12383;


----------



## Nudelfisch (29. Mai 2010)

moin


----------



## Dominau (29. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> &#12362;&#12420;&#12377;&#12415;&#12394;&#12373;&#12356; &#12392; &#12414;&#12383; &#12354;&#12375;&#12383;



ahaa..



> moin



moin


----------



## Kronas (29. Mai 2010)

hallo :O


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> &#12362;&#12420;&#12377;&#12415;&#12394;&#12373;&#12356; &#12392; &#12414;&#12383; &#12354;&#12375;&#12383;





&#1045;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1090;&#1086; &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1080;&#1085;&#1086;&#1077; &#1089;&#1086;&#1086;&#1073;&#1097;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1080;&#1084;&#1103; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1103; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1090;&#1080;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1077;&#1095;&#1080;&#1090; &#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1080;&#1083;&#1072;&#1084; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;&#1086;&#1074; &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081;-&#1090;&#1086; &#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1085;&#1080;&#1082; &#1074;&#1077;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090; &#1089;&#1077;&#1073;&#1103; &#1085;&#1077;&#1082;&#1086;&#1088;&#1088;&#1077;&#1082;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086;, &#1085;&#1072;&#1078;&#1084;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; &#1085;&#1072; &#1101;&#1090;&#1091; &#1082;&#1085;&#1086;&#1087;&#1082;&#1091;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086;&#1073;&#1099; &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1074;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1074; &#1080;&#1079;&#1074;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100; &#1084;&#1086;&#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;
[font="Arial, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Kronas (29. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> &#1045;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1090;&#1086; &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1080;&#1085;&#1086;&#1077; &#1089;&#1086;&#1086;&#1073;&#1097;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1080;&#1084;&#1103; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1103; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1090;&#1080;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1077;&#1095;&#1080;&#1090; &#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1080;&#1083;&#1072;&#1084; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;&#1086;&#1074; &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081;-&#1090;&#1086; &#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1085;&#1080;&#1082; &#1074;&#1077;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090; &#1089;&#1077;&#1073;&#1103; &#1085;&#1077;&#1082;&#1086;&#1088;&#1088;&#1077;&#1082;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086;, &#1085;&#1072;&#1078;&#1084;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; &#1085;&#1072; &#1101;&#1090;&#1091; &#1082;&#1085;&#1086;&#1087;&#1082;&#1091;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086;&#1073;&#1099; &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1074;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1074; &#1080;&#1079;&#1074;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100; &#1084;&#1086;&#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;
> [font="Arial, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]



moment, russisch, das schaff ich...
...wenn du oder inoe (?) soobschenie (?) oder... ach scheiß drauf


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2010)

Ist hier nicht der Kurs fuer Russisch Anfaenger? :/


----------



## Kronas (29. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ist hier nicht der Kurs fuer Russisch Anfaenger? :/



Wenn Sie eine Nachricht oder Benutzername ist gegen die Regeln Foren oder eine Partei verhält sich korrekt, klicken Sie auf diese Schaltfläche, um die Moderatoren mitzuteilen

google translator ftw

moment...
wenn jemand gegen die forenregeln ist oder sich korrekt verhält sollen wir das melden? also immer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2010)

Koennte dir es jetzt direkt ins Deutsche uebersetzen, habs von der russischen WoW Forenuebersicht kopiert ;p


----------



## Kronas (29. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Koennte dir es jetzt direkt ins Deutsche uebersetzen, habs von der russischen WoW Forenuebersicht kopiert ;p



>.<


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> >.<



War doch  nicht soo gemeint (:


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

_EUROPA PARK_


----------



## Skatero (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> _EUROPA PARK_



Ähm ja.


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

*EUROOOOPA PAAAAARK!*


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7APflwi-TT4[/youtube]


----------



## Soladra (29. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DER NACHTSCHWÄRMER IST ERÖFFNET!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (29. Mai 2010)

ggwwaaarrr   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (29. Mai 2010)

Was denn?


----------



## TheEwanie (29. Mai 2010)

Eurovision Song contest is started! WOHU!


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Eurovision Song contest is started! WOHU!



Hoffentlich verliert Deutschland.


----------



## TheEwanie (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Hoffentlich verliert Deutschland.



magst lena nich?


----------



## Soladra (29. Mai 2010)

duu kukst den Scheiß???? Armes GEschöpf...


----------



## TheEwanie (29. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> duu kukst den Scheiß???? Armes GEschöpf...



Danke, ich bin ein SEHR SEHR Armes Geschöpf


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

awon schrieb:


> magst lena nich?



Überhaupt nicht.
Übertriebener Akzent, typisches Cookie-Cutter Popgewimmer usw usf.

Naja, wem's gefällt.


----------



## Soladra (29. Mai 2010)

Armes Geschöpf. *tröst* Hier, nimm nern Keks


----------



## dragon1 (29. Mai 2010)

abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyIiY2wtzNQ
Wise Guys ftw!


----------



## Soramac (29. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Was denn?



Ja nix.. komm .. jetzt mach.


----------



## Soladra (29. Mai 2010)

was?


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Manchmal denke ich, ich bin der einzige Mensch auf der Welt der die Wise Guys nicht mag.


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2010)

HumpelPumpel wird bald Vater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (29. Mai 2010)

...


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Manchmal denke ich, ich bin der einzige Mensch auf der Welt der die Wise Guys nicht mag.



nein, ich bin auch noch da


----------



## Skatero (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Manchmal denke ich, ich bin der einzige Mensch auf der Welt der die Wise Guys nicht mag.



Nein nicht der einzige.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Mai 2010)

pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> pech
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So siehts aus


----------



## Dominau (29. Mai 2010)

nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Hoffentlich verliert Deutschland.



Man kann da verlieren ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Man kann da verlieren ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man kann doch letzter werden? Das gilt doch so ziemlich als verloren, dachte ich?


----------



## Firun (29. Mai 2010)

Gewinnen die denn da irgendwas wenn die erster werden ?


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mir das noch nie angesehen. Selbst wenn nicht dann kurbelt "DIE NR 1 DES EUROVISION SONGCONTESTS" o.ä. sicher die Verkäufe an.
"LETZTER PLATZ IM EUROVISION SONGCONTEST" wohl nicht so.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Rawr sei nicht so böse.


----------



## Soladra (29. Mai 2010)

Ich es Hände aber nur gekocht.


----------



## EisblockError (29. Mai 2010)

Wer das guckt sollte sich erschiessen


----------



## Soladra (29. Mai 2010)

jap


----------



## Thoor (29. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Wer das guckt sollte sich erschiessen



lordi war genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schweiz hätte halt eluveitie schicken soll anstatt diesen panne michel da -.-


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Wer das guckt sollte sich erschiessen



Ich habe nicht mal einen Fernseher aber um zu sehen dass nicht nur Deutschland so einen Mist produziert, lohnt es sich sogar die TV-Karte aus dem Schrank zu holen.

Wenn ich die Bilder nicht dazu hätte würde ich denken, dass bis jetzt jedes Lied vom Album der gleichen Gruppe stammt.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

vor 5 min hab ich wichtige daten die ich morgen zwecks arbeit brauche zugesand bekommen... also per email...



> *Ein interner Serverfehler ist aufgetreten*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

WTF MAN... ich will ein Online MMO spielen das ich ewig nicht gespielt hab... Mein PW geht nicht mehr, und wenn ich es neu abrufen will soll ich mich an ein Support Center wenden das man nur benutzen kann wen man eingeloggt ist... epic fail?


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Gibt sicher noch andere Supportmöglichkeiten.

Außerdem: Lena ist jetzt drann. Ich hoffe irgendetwas geht schief.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Jo, ich könnte neuen Account machen und dann den Support anfragen... aber hab das Spiel grad mal 3 Monate oder so nicht gespielt, vorher knapp 3 Jahre nicht und danach ging es immer noch... und nun? <.< ASS

http://www.inixgame.com/User/Find.asp

Egal was man unten eingibt... oh man so lame... Freu mich den ganzen Tag drauf am Abend zu zocken und dann so ne verschissener Scheißdreck <.<


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jo, ich könnte neuen Account machen und dann den Support anfragen... aber hab das Spiel grad mal 3 Monate oder so nicht gespielt, vorher knapp 3 Jahre nicht und danach ging es immer noch... und nun? <.< ASS
> 
> http://www.inixgame.com/User/Find.asp
> 
> Egal was man unten eingibt... oh man so lame... Freu mich den ganzen Tag drauf am Abend zu zocken und dann so ne verschissener Scheißdreck <.<



Ich dachte man könnte da eine Telefonnummer herauslesen, aber das ist ja wirklich eine extrem billige Seite. Spiel lieber was anderes.
Außerdem;
Ich dachte ich hätte es verlernt mich fremdzuschämen. Dann sah ich Lena beim Eurovision Songcontest. 
Danke, Deutschland.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Du bist zu genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nein, das Spiel ist genial und das erste MMO das ich angefasst hab^^


----------



## TheGui (29. Mai 2010)

hm Lena ftw, 

love oh love...

wer den unterschied zu den ganzen plastik pop fabelwesen nich erkennt tut mir leid.


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> hm Lena ftw,
> 
> love oh love...



Wenn man auf Musik steht, bei der die Töne nicht getroffen werden und die Sänger in's Mikro schnaufen, klar. Dann war das ganz gut


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Schreckliches Englisch was sie da singt... naja Platz 20 wirds aber mindestens.


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend!


----------



## Firun (29. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Guten Abend!




Servus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2010)

Und was habt ihr langweiliges tolles gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Hoffen das wir den ESC nicht gewinnen *g*... Mit so ner schlechten Einlage kann man einfach nicht gewinnen... Naja, Türkei hats verdient *einen Anruf ausgeb für Türkei*

<3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XuXLcXn4l2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hoffen das wir den ESC nicht gewinnen *g*... Mit so ner schlechten Einlage kann man einfach nicht gewinnen... Naja, Türkei hats verdient *einen Anruf ausgeb für Türkei*



Ich schau sowas gar nicht, habe gehört Deutschland und die Schweiz hätten sich bis auf die Knochen blamiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

> *22.35 Uhr:* Lena! Jetzt heißt es Daumen drücken, dass sie ihre Unbekümmertheit auf die Bühne rettet. Die charakteristischen "Tanzeinlagen" sind da. Das Englisch klingt noch immer komisch. Die Sprecheinlagen, das Spielen mit der Kamera - alles wie immer. Sehr guter Auftritt! Nur der Lippenstift war seltsam.


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2010)

Also nichts peinliches ausser Lippenstift und Englisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Doch. Töne nicht getroffen. In's Mikro geschnauft. Und naja, das Styling im allgemeinen hat erinnert an das hier:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem, alle hatten irgnedeine Bühnenshow in irgendeiner Form, sie steht da ganz allein, komische Blinklichter im Hintergrund und bewegt sich dann ab und zu wie ein Fisch auf dem Land.
Naja, sah halt aus wie ihr Video.


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Doch. Töne nicht getroffen. In's Mikro geschnauft. Und naja, das Styling im allgemeinen hat erinnert an das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Bild... ich kanns nicht ansehen... neue Seite schnell bitte!!!

Btw. Töne nicht treffen... ich hatte gestern in der schule beim singstar 7k punkte... entweder war das spiel verbuggt oder ich kann einigermassen dieses lied singen:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=okd3hLlvvLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist mysteriös...


----------



## TheGui (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Naja, sah halt aus wie ihr Video.



ne bühnenshow braucht man nur wen man was zu kompensieren hat.

Naja, ich will hier keinen geschmäckerstreit anzetteln, aber sie ist ein tolpatschiges unikat deren alleinige präsenz gute Laune erzeugt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: ich hoffe du willst hier nicht marilyn mansons _androgenes _Kunstwerk schlecht machen!


----------



## dragon1 (29. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das Bild... ich kanns nicht ansehen... neue Seite schnell bitte!!!
> 
> Btw. Töne nicht treffen... ich hatte gestern in der schule beim singstar 7k punkte... entweder war das spiel verbuggt oder ich kann einigermassen dieses lied singen:
> 
> ...



schwachsinn. bei dem spiel hab ich immer total gute ergebnisse bekommen, aber wenn ich zu singen beginne halten sich alle die ohren zu und kruemmen sich vor schmerzen


----------



## Dominau (29. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> ...



Eine neue legende ist geboren !
wenn du genau so lieder schreiben kannst dann gz zu den milliarden die du verdienen wirst


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Eine neue legende ist geboren !
> wenn du genau so lieder schreiben kannst dann gz zu den milliarden die du verdienen wirst



Wie gesagt ich glaube dem Spiel nicht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmmm so lieder schreiben...

"The world in peace will live and my eeeeeeengliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiish *klirr* aaaaaaaaaaaRRRRReeee SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT! *fenster zerbrech*"

Ah refrain gefunden: "and thiiiiiiiis So-----ng, make not a si----nn! and my english is noch bader!!!!!"


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

na toll, seit ich den neuen cataclyst drauf hab geht mein tv wieder nicht <.<


----------



## TheGui (29. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich glaube dem Spiel nicht....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


is auch gut so. Das spiel ermittelt nicht wie gut du singen kannst sondern einfach nur ob die Töne annähernd richtig sind.

Ich schaffe es auch punkte zu machen... aber mein gesang klingt furchtbar ^^


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> is auch gut so. Das spiel ermittelt nicht wie gut du singen kannst sondern einfach nur ob die Töne annähernd richtig sind.
> 
> Ich schaffe es auch punkte zu machen... aber mein gesang klingt furchtbar ^^



Naja schlimmer als meiner kanns nicht sein...

Ich klinge wie eine Krähe die heiser ist und gerade zerquetscht wird... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. Mai 2010)

Aber die Lena ist ja immer noch besser als das, was wir Schweizer haben bzw. hatten. :S


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber die Lena ist ja immer noch besser als das, was wir Schweizer haben bzw. hatten. :S



Was sollen wir Schweizer schon bringen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Ich denk mal Türkei oder Armenien wird erster.


----------



## Skatero (29. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was sollen wir Schweizer schon bringen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähm keine Ahnung. Ich höre eigentlich keine Schweizer Musik.


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ähm keine Ahnung. Ich höre eigentlich keine Schweizer Musik.



Ich auch nicht...^^

Naja ok Gotthard geht noch so einigermassen....

Aber Bligg Göla... Naja...


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Sieht nicht gut aus für Deutschland xD Naja, war ja klar.

Edit: OK...



> *23.32 Uhr:* Sechs Punkte aus Kroatien! Lena führt!



MEIN FERNSEHN GEHT NICHT


----------



## TheGui (29. Mai 2010)

naja grad platz 1 aber es kann ja noch alles kommen. shclechter als die no go angels gehts ja eh nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber der Türken Powerranger war eh der hammer xD die hätten ruhig bissel mehr von rammstein und Daftpunk klauen dürfen!


----------



## Dominau (29. Mai 2010)

Was? rammstein + daftpunk in einer band? O.o


----------



## TheGui (29. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Was? rammstein + daftpunk in einer band? O.o



die Türkenranger tusse.

Powerranger verkleidung die an Daftpunkt errinert... und die live Flex aktion war auch ne lite version einer durchschnittlichen rammstein Bühnenshow!


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Deutschland mit großem Abstand erster.
Ich denke wir können davon ausgehen dass Musik nun endlich tot ist.
Sind denn alle taub?!


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Deutschland mit großem Abstand erster.
> Ich denke wir können davon ausgehen dass Musik nun endlich tot ist.
> Sind denn alle taub?!



Ich stimme dir zu.

HA, die Portugiesen wissen was sich gehört! Nur 1 Punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (29. Mai 2010)

naja dan eben etwas worin mir wohl alle zustimmen werden das es weltklasse is.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oUaGdlr-aUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Deutschland mit großem Abstand erster.
> Ich denke wir können davon ausgehen dass Musik nun endlich tot ist.
> Sind denn alle taub?!



Da muss ich dir Recht geben... Habe gerade nen Ausschnitt gehört :O


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Nein.


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> naja dan eben etwas worin mir wohl alle zustimmen werden das es weltklasse is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich Rammstein nicht mag, warum waren die da noch nicht?


----------



## Bummrar (29. Mai 2010)

sie darf nicht gewinnen :'( dann hab ich keine ruhige minute mehr in der schule.... andauernd dumme fragen "weißt du wo lena iiiiist?!" -.-'


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> sie darf nicht gewinnen :'( dann hab ich keine ruhige minute mehr in der schule.... andauernd dumme fragen "weißt du wo lena iiiiist?!" -.-'



Kacken ist sie. So richtig derbe!


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> sie darf nicht gewinnen :'( dann hab ich keine ruhige minute mehr in der schule.... andauernd dumme fragen "weißt du wo lena iiiiist?!" -.-'



Das ist schon eine coole Story, Bruder.
Aber weißt du wo Lena ist?


----------



## TheGui (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich Rammstein nicht mag, warum waren die da noch nicht?



schätze man darf nicht "zu" erfolgreich sein um da mitmachen zu können.

rammstein ist eben eine der Bands die im ausland große erfolge gefeiert haben.

OK, man muss sie nicht mögen, aber zumindest eingestehen das rammstein gut in dem sind was sie tun!


----------



## Bummrar (29. Mai 2010)

da sie auf meiner schule und im jahrgang über mir ist.. ja weiß ich...


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> da sie auf meiner schule und im jahrgang über mir ist.. ja weiß ich...



Einen Yummy Keks?


----------



## TheGui (29. Mai 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> da sie auf meiner schule und im jahrgang über mir ist.. ja weiß ich...



gz.

jetz hast verkackt! 40 Punkte vorsprung zu Platz 2... ich glaub da ändert sich neme viel!


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> schätze man darf nicht "zu" erfolgreich sein um da mitmachen zu können.
> 
> rammstein ist eben eine der Bands die im ausland große erfolge gefeiert haben.
> 
> OK, man muss sie nicht mögen, aber zumindest eingestehen das rammstein episch ist!



Ich mag auch das Wort "episch" nicht. Aber früher fand ich sie ganz gut. "Pussy" war aber mehr als daneben.


Bummrar schrieb:


> da sie auf meiner schule und im jahrgang über mir ist.. ja weiß ich...



Sachdienliche Hinweise zu ihrem Aufenthaltsort nehme ich jederzeit gerne entgegen. Diese Farce muss gestoppt werden.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Sachdienliche Hinweise zu ihrem Aufenthaltsort nehme ich jederzeit gerne entgegen. Diese Farce muss gestoppt werden.



Wo kann man sich anschließen?


----------



## TheGui (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ich mag auch das Wort "episch" nicht. Aber früher fand ich sie ganz gut. "Pussy" war aber mehr als daneben.



hab "episch" durch was angebrachteres ersetzt.

aber Pussy war doch super, es sollte nichts weiter sein als eine überzogene Satire der ganzen möchtegern Softpornografischen Hopper Musikvideos!(nich erfunden, sondern von der Band bestätigt)


----------



## Bummrar (29. Mai 2010)

könnt ich dir geben, tu ich aber nicht. einfach google nutzen...


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich anschließen?



PM an mich. Alles weitere wird abgesprochen. Eigene Handschuhe sind Vorraussetzung.


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> hab "episch" durch was angebrachteres ersetzt.
> 
> aber Pussy war doch super, es sollte nichts weiter sein als eine überzogene Satire der ganzen möchtegern Softpornografischen Hopper Musikvideos!



Das Musikvideo, naja. Kann man sich jetzt darüber streiten. Aber auch das Lied selbst war jetzt nicht so der Kracher.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Mai 2010)

die sollten mal debauchery,grailknights oder svartsot für deutschland dahin schicken!


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die sollten mal debauchery,grailknights oder svartsot für deutschland dahin schicken!



Lieber so ne Show wo richtig viel Blut spritzt und aufs Mikro gekotzt wird


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Wie wäre es mit nein?
Es sollte schon Massenkompatibel sein, aber doch nicht so dass sich jeder denkt Deutschland produziert nur unkreativen Popschrott.
Jesus Christus, und ich dachte man hätte in Europa noch Musikgeschmack.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Lieber so ne Show wo richtig viel Blut spritzt und aufs Mikro gekotzt wird



debauchery? o__O


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Jo schon komisch... Song Contest und die einzigste Musikrichtung dort ist Pop und Softrock... WO BLEIBT DER METAL MAN! <.<



DER schrieb:


> debauchery? o__O



Stimmt, aber Blut spritzt da sonst nie... Aber das Publikum wirds auch tun.


----------



## TheGui (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Das Musikvideo, naja. Kann man sich jetzt darüber streiten. Aber auch das Lied selbst war jetzt nicht so der Kracher.



Du hast die Aussage meines Satzes auf den Wert des Songs unabhängig von seiner akustischen und cineastischen qualitt verstanen?

Rammstein is eben so genial weil sie gerne ma was kritisieren

alleine Amerika... wer das für ne "lobeshymne" hällt dem is neme zu helfen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9P7Zd-x2QXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber Blut spritzt da sonst nie... Aber das Publikum wirds auch tun.




debauchery ist immer für 100 liter kunstblut pro show gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Ich hör lieber Bands mit sinnvollen Texten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qmayjCeO_98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





DER schrieb:


> debauchery ist immer für 100 liter kunstblut pro show gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach was, echtes BLUT muß da her *lechz*


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Wichtiger; wo ist Jazz? Wo ist Hip-Hop? Wo ist Blues?

Bloß keine Abwechslung! Das Album vom Contest soll ja nicht klingen als würde Europa tatsächlich viele verschiedene Stilrichtungen hervorgebracht haben! Das soll alles schön im Auto hörbar und mitsingbar sein, richtig toll!

Peinlich.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Mai 2010)

schon peinlich, das die einzige band bei dem song contest, die auch nur annähernd in die richtung von metal geht, sich wie ein schlecher linkin park klon ahört


@ arosk
dann schlachte vorher paar kühe und lass sie ausbluten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Wichtiger; wo ist Jazz? Wo ist Hip-Hop? Wo ist Blues?
> 
> Bloß keine Abwechslung! Das Album vom Contest soll ja nicht klingen als würde Europa tatsächlich viele verschiedene Stilrichtungen hervorgebracht haben! Das soll alles schön im Auto hörbar und mitsingbar sein, richtig toll!
> 
> Peinlich.



Mainstream halt... Wenn ich aufm Bau den ganzen Tag Radio hören "muss" dann fang ich auch irgendwann an mitzusingen... Da man halt das Radio anmacht und überall dasselbe hört, machts halt jeder auch so... fkn lame.


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Du hast die Aussage meines Satzes auf den Wert des Songs unabhängig von seiner akustischen und cineastischen qualitt verstanen?
> 
> Rammstein is eben so genial weil sie gerne ma was auf die schippe nehmen.
> 
> alleine Amerika... wer das für ne "lobeshymne" hällt dem is neme zu helfen.



Das Problem dabei ist dass sich nicht viel daran ändert, ob ich nun einen Text schlecht schreibe oder einen schlecht geschriebenen Text auf die Schippe nehme in dem ich meinen Text selbst schlecht schreibe.
Bleibt halt ein schlechter Text, egal wie die Intention ist.


----------



## TheGui (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Wichtiger; wo ist Jazz? Wo ist Hip-Hop? Wo ist Blues?
> 
> Bloß keine Abwechslung! Das Album vom Contest soll ja nicht klingen als würde Europa tatsächlich viele verschiedene Stilrichtungen hervorgebracht haben! Das soll alles schön im Auto hörbar und mitsingbar sein, richtig toll!
> 
> Peinlich.



lol, das is jetz nich dein ernst?

das wäre aber hart an der Zielgruppe vorbei... wer den songcontest für ne ernsthaffte gegenüberstellung europäischer Musikvielfalt hällt is selbst schuld das er nichts damit anfangen kan.


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

Omg Massendefekt ist wirklich eine der besten deutschen Punkbands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MkV4c2NB7GI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Harloww (30. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> lol, das is jetz nich dein ernst?
> 
> das wäre aber hart an der Zielgruppe vorbei... wer den songcontest für ne ernsthaffte gegenüberstellung europäischer Musikvielfalt hällt is selbst schuld das er nichts damit anfangen kan.



Das ist sehr wohl mein Ernst. Mit einem schönen "loungy" Song könnte man da sicher sehr sehr gut Punkten.


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

Statistisch gesehen hört die Mehrheit der Weltbevölkerung ROCK+


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Statistisch gesehen hört die Mehrheit der Weltbevölkerung ROCK+



scheiß auf rock, wir wollen metal :<


----------



## TheGui (30. Mai 2010)

naja, das würde auch nichts bedeuten... inzwischen ist "_den Mainstream ablhenen_" selbst zum Mainstream geworden.

gute nacht, ich bin raus aus dem Thread... Lena hat eh gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> scheiß auf rock, wir wollen metal :<



Rock ist besser als Hip Hop. U stimm zu?



> *00.02 Uhr:* Nur vier aus Großbritannien. Wahrscheinlich hat dort niemand Lenas Akzent verstanden.



Ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Rock ist besser als Hip Hop. U stimm zu?




es gibt paar rock,dann aber auch fast nur hardrock,sachen die mir gefallen aber im hip-hop gibt es auch paar lieder die ich mag D:
nur dieser gangster scheiß ist müll


----------



## Harloww (30. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> es gibt paar rock,dann aber auch fast nur hardrock,sachen die mir gefallen aber im hip-hop gibt es auch paar lieder die ich mag D:
> nur dieser gangster scheiß ist müll



Hätte nie gedacht dass du soetwas sagst.


----------



## Razyl (30. Mai 2010)

LEEEEEENAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
WIR HABEN GEWONNEN!!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Hätte nie gedacht dass du soetwas sagst.



weil?


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> es gibt paar rock,dann aber auch fast nur hardrock,sachen die mir gefallen aber im hip-hop gibt es auch paar lieder die ich mag D:
> nur dieser gangster scheiß ist müll



Ja, es gibt bei mir auch welche... hab die aber leider nicht mehr aufm PC und kenn die Titel nicht mehr :<



> *00.05 Uhr:* Peter Urban meldet in der ARD, dass Lena nicht mehr eingeholt werden kann!



Was so an Hip Hop rangeht und ich mag wäre:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGR4JdAwV84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Harloww (30. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> LEEEEEENAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> WIR HABEN GEWONNEN!!!!!



Leider ist das so. 


DER schrieb:


> weil?


Du scheinbar sehr auf deinen Metal-Musikgeschmack eingefahren zu sein scheinst. Darf ich fragen welcher Hip Hop dir gefällt?


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Du scheinbar sehr auf deinen Metal-Musikgeschmack eingefahren zu sein scheinst. Darf ich fragen welcher Hip Hop dir gefällt?



zurzeit hör ich halt fast nur metal, is halt ne phase, irgendwann werd ich auch mal wieder mehr vielfalt in meinen musikgeschmack bringen aber im moment passt es mir so
gute frage.. wu tang clan,D-12,blumio(aber wirklich nur wenige lieder),ohrbooten und peter fox 
so die ecke
verbessere mich wenn ich falsch liege, bei der musik art kenn ich mich fast kaum aus


----------



## Harloww (30. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> zurzeit hör ich halt fast nur metal, is halt ne phase, irgendwann werd ich auch mal wieder mehr vielfalt in meinen musikgeschmack bringen aber im moment passt es mir so
> gute frage.. wu tang clan,D-12,blumio(aber wirklich nur wenige lieder),ohrbooten und peter fox
> so die ecke
> verbessere mich wenn ich falsch liege, bei der musik art kenn ich mich fast kaum aus



Ich hörte bis vor einem Jahr auch fast ausschließlich Metal. Meine Haare gehen noch immer bis zum Hintern.
Solider Geschmack, würde ich sagen. Von Blumio gefällt mir nur "Hey Mr. Nazi", hat er da noch andere Perlen?

Wo soll ich dich da nun großartig verbessern?


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

Hab früher auch Rap gehört (Meist nur Eminem, den ich heute noch mag xD)

Dann kam das:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5HZ2h5LkY7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (30. Mai 2010)

Lena hat gewonnen!!!WOHU!


----------



## Drackun (30. Mai 2010)

HidiHO ... Ihr Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

Allein schon der Lippenstift... <.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ich hörte bis vor einem Jahr auch fast ausschließlich Metal. Meine Haare gehen noch immer bis zum Hintern.
> Solider Geschmack, würde ich sagen. Von Blumio gefällt mir nur "Hey Mr. Nazi", hat er da noch andere Perlen?
> 
> Wo soll ich dich da nun großartig verbessern?



der "anti gewalt song" ist auch noch ganz nett 

ich denke metal werde ich auch weiterhin hören aber vielleicht in nächster zeit werd ich mich auch mal ein paar anderen sachen widmen, meine freundin versucht mir zurzeit auch paar andere sachen zu zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



keine ahnung, ich weiß ja nicht ob das hip-hop,rap oder was weiß ich ist


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

Was ich mir erst seit kurzem auch gerne anhöre ist Trance... genial zum zocken wenn man z.B. langweiliges Grinden in einem MMO vorhat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (30. Mai 2010)

Das einzige was mir jetzt wohl noch durch die Nacht hilft sind harte Drogen.
Ruhe in Frieden, deutsche Musik. Es war schön mit dir.


----------



## Razyl (30. Mai 2010)

LENA & RAAB FTW!
​


----------



## Drackun (30. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> LENA & RAAB FTW!
> ​



Da haste Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Mai 2010)

Drackun schrieb:


> HidiHO ... Ihr Nachtschwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


There's a holy Dracun! :<
Huhu du Urgestein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Mai 2010)

Drackun schrieb:


> Da haste Recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DRACUN! Gib mir mal deine ICQ Nr.


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

ESC ist seit 20 Min gewonnen/vorbei und Wikipedia ist schon aktuell... beindruckend...


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir jetzt wohl noch durch die Nacht hilft sind harte Drogen.
> Ruhe in Frieden, deutsche Musik. Es war schön mit dir.



Edit: Schon wieder Doppelpost :<

Das hilft dir bestimmt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RiV_ue-PbL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Drackun (30. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> DRACUN! Gib mir mal deine ICQ Nr.


mein name is Drackun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ............ schau im profil du ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nudelfisch (30. Mai 2010)

wer hatn gewonnen jetzt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (30. Mai 2010)

Drackun schrieb:


> mein name is Drackun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dich gibt es also noch. Wo ist der alte Account? Gab's nen Ban? Warum?


----------



## Razyl (30. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5yArjkkQlHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (30. Mai 2010)

@Razyl

South Park FTW ^^


----------



## Drackun (30. Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...#!v=0Bmhjf0rKe8


----------



## The Paladin (30. Mai 2010)

Surprised Kitty is Surprised

Encyclopedia Dramatica FTW ^^

Nun, Gn8 Leute. BB


----------



## Dominau (30. Mai 2010)

viel spaß beim schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (30. Mai 2010)

Ich mein ob man Lena und ihre Musik nun mag oder nicht, eines steht fest: der Titel war unverdient, es war n extrem schlechter Auftritt verglichen mit ihren anderen....


----------



## Razyl (30. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich mein ob man Lena und ihre Musik nun mag oder nicht, eines steht fest: der Titel war unverdient, es war n extrem schlechter Auftritt verglichen mit ihren anderen....



Der Auftritt war in Ordnung, nicht so überzogen wie der Rest dieses komischen Contests... wenn ich da an Serbien denke ><


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2010)

naja bin erst mal pennen, haut rein.


----------



## Harloww (30. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Surprised Kitty is Surprised
> 
> Encyclopedia Dramatica FTW ^^
> 
> Nun, Gn8 Leute. BB


Wie kommt es dass du diese Seite hier erwähnen darfst?!



Thoor schrieb:


> Ich mein ob man Lena und ihre Musik nun mag oder nicht, eines steht fest: der Titel war unverdient, es war n extrem schlechter Auftritt verglichen mit ihren anderen....



Ausnahmsweise hast du mal recht.


----------



## Thoor (30. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Auftritt war in Ordnung, nicht so überzogen wie der Rest dieses komischen Contests... wenn ich da an Serbien denke ><



ich sag ja nicht das ihre aufzutreten falsch ist (ich finds zwar öde wie sie da einfach wie aus LSD rumhüpft aber das ist meine meinung...) aber wenn du musikalisch wie auch optisch ihren auftritt mit denen von raabs show vergleichst war der vom contest deutlich unterdurchschnittlich....


----------



## Drackun (30. Mai 2010)

Guts nächtle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




bin mal wech bye bye


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Mai 2010)

einfach freuen das deutschland mal wieder gewonnen hat, nächstes jahr wirds wieder anders


----------



## Dominau (30. Mai 2010)

Drackun schrieb:


> Guts nächtle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
leg mich aufs ohr..
nachti


----------



## EisblockError (30. Mai 2010)

Ich kann das Lied einfach nichmehr hören


----------



## EisblockError (30. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gu1q17rUkVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nudelfisch (30. Mai 2010)

man bin ich müde ich bin auch mal weg n8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Mai 2010)

Tag.


----------



## Razyl (30. Mai 2010)

Güten Abend


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Mai 2010)

Will MW2 zocken, muss aber noch arbeiten. Menno...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2010)

nabend


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (30. Mai 2010)

Kann man irgendwo sehen, wer einem Punkte für sein Ansehen gegeben hat?
Ich bin scheinbar verdammt beliebt bei euch süßen.


----------



## Kremlin (30. Mai 2010)

kann man nicht.


----------



## Dominau (30. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwo sehen, wer einem Punkte für sein Ansehen gegeben hat?
> Ich bin scheinbar verdammt beliebt bei euch süßen.



ld <3


----------



## Harloww (30. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> ld <3



Sag ich ja.


----------



## mastergamer (31. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwo sehen, wer einem Punkte für sein Ansehen gegeben hat?
> Ich bin scheinbar verdammt beliebt bei euch süßen.



Ich mag deine provokante Art und Weise. Deine Ausstrahlung wie du rüberkommst'. Ja, das macht dich zu einem echten ForenAss.


----------



## Dominau (31. Mai 2010)

> Wir alle wissen, dass eine Kalorie notwendig ist, um 1 g Wasser um 1 Grad C von 21,5 auf 22,5 Grad zu erwärmen.
> 
> Man muss kein Wunderkind sein, um zu errechnen, dass der Mensch, wenn er ein Glas kaltes Wasser trinkt, sagen wir mit 0 Grad ca. 200 Kalorien braucht, um es um 1 Grad zu erwärmen. Um es auf Körpertemperatur zu bringen, sind also ca. 7.400 Kalorien notwendig; 200g Wasser mal 37 Grad Temperaturunterschied. Diese muss unser Körper aufbringen, da die Körpertemperatur konstant bleiben muss. Dazu nutzt er die einzige Energiequelle, die ihm kurzfristig zur Verfügung steht: unser Körperfett. Er muss also Körperfett verbrennen, um die Erwärmung zu leisten, die Thermodynamik lässt sich nicht belügen.
> 
> ...



Lawl !


----------



## Harloww (31. Mai 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Ich mag deine provokante Art und Weise. Deine Ausstrahlung wie du rüberkommst'. Ja, das macht dich zu einem echten ForenAss.



Endlich jemand der meine wahre Größe erkennt.


----------



## mastergamer (31. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Endlich jemand der meine wahre Größe erkennt.



You'r the only one, Harloww.
*offizieler FanBoy ist*


----------



## Lillyan (31. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Lawl !


Wenn man bedenkt, dass man normal in Kilokalorien rechnet und ein Bier sicher nicht nur 800 Kalorien hat, noch ein paar andere Faktoren dazu kommen etc, dann ist das schon ganz schön falsch


----------



## Dominau (31. Mai 2010)

ist ja nit von mir ..
hab ich irgendwo ausm i-net


----------



## Razyl (31. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a70Cp4MKh2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kamui Shiro ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (31. Mai 2010)

OH Gott, was das Internet alles ans Tageslicht zerrt. Manchmal hätte die Entwicklung doch beim Modem aufhören sollen. *ttruuulllullu flöt, pieppieppiep, trulullulur, mieeeep*

P.S.:
Konntest du mit dem Programm was anfangen Razyl?


----------



## Razyl (31. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Konntest du mit dem Programm was anfangen Razyl?



Ich habe es mir geladen, aber noch net installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (31. Mai 2010)

:_( Heute das absolute Finale von LOST gesehen... alle 10min ne herzzerreißende widersehensszene bei der einem ne Trähne kullern muss!

hats wer gesehen?

und ja ich weis, es gibt sicher viele die jetzt meckern weil es nich das ende war das sie sich erhöfft haben... aber was solls LOST is net BSG


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Mai 2010)

abend


----------



## Tabuno (31. Mai 2010)

nabend


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Mai 2010)

Ich schaue mir das Halbfinale von "Britain's got Talent" an, da muss man auch flennen, so schlecht ist das...


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> :_( Heute das absolute Finale von LOST gesehen... alle 10min ne herzzerreißende widersehensszene bei der einem ne Trähne kullern muss!
> 
> hats wer gesehen?
> 
> und ja ich weis, es gibt sicher viele die jetzt meckern weil es nich das ende war das sie sich erhöfft haben... aber was solls LOST is net BSG



Keine Spoiler hier!


----------



## Noxiel (31. Mai 2010)

Ich dachte BSG heißt "besonders schlecht gecastet" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (31. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich geh dann mal offline.
> Gute Nacht
> 
> Ps:
> ...



Danke Skatero. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Danke Skatero.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte.


----------



## Razyl (31. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Konntest du mit dem Programm was anfangen Razyl?



Jetzt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


passt, nun ist kein normales Icon mehr auf den Desktop, sondern alles in der Sidebar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dankeschön ^.^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2010)

Nabend

Grade die letzte Folge Scrubs geguckt - bei mir kullerten die eine oder andere Träne . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, dat war doch ne schöne Serie ^^ .


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Mai 2010)

Letzte Folge? Kommt doch jetzt noch die Staffel ohne JD, mit Turk als Hauptrolle.


----------



## Razyl (31. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Letzte Folge? Kommt doch jetzt noch die Staffel ohne JD, mit Turk als Hauptrolle.



Die 9. Staffel ist kein wahres Scrubs mehr und es ist ne Falschaussage, dass JD nicht mehr dabei ist. JD ist bis Folge 6 nämlich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (31. Mai 2010)

Sorry Leute das ich zu spaet bin, aber die Arschloecher haben mein Wagen abgeschleppt, einfach so.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Mai 2010)

Hihi, falsch geparkt? :>
Haste meine PN gestern noch bekommen?


----------



## Soramac (31. Mai 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hihi, falsch geparkt? :>
> Haste meine PN gestern noch bekommen?



Ah richtig. Genau. Danke dir (:


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Mai 2010)

Auflösung weiß ich zwar jetzt, aber immer noch nicht welche Framerate ich am besten nehme. :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Mai 2010)

Hi Alko.


----------



## Soramac (31. Mai 2010)

Was kann es besser geben, als ein ganz neues geiles Lied:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wydB0Qez7MY[/youtube]


Als Frames wuerde Ich 30 oder 40 nehmen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Mai 2010)

Hm, und Bitrate, auf einer Skala von 1 - 10.000 kbps?

Lied klingt btw geil, auch wenns nicht ganz meine Musikrichtung ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Juni 2010)

WTF Pendulum und Flames zusammen omg

das is wie Wurst mit Käse 


GAIL!!!!

Edit:

Lol die ham noch mehr Features auf der Pladde...
Eins mit dem Porcupine Tree Frontmann lol
die Gailheit hört net auf ^^
Lauter Bands die ich mag machen features xD


----------



## mastergamer (1. Juni 2010)

Ja, das Ende von Lost is' schon geil.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2010)

Ich find das Lied einfach genial. Die Stimme , weiss net. Unbeschreiblich.


----------



## Kargaro (1. Juni 2010)

Ist hier jemand?   *hört sein Echo*


----------



## Petersburg (1. Juni 2010)

First!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: merkwürdig, mein post um 22:22 und der letzte von gestern um 02:22 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

Na das wird doch keine gleichmäßigkeit sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Hiho .. ich bin wieder daaaa!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. Juni 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> First!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*anstandsklatschen in verbindung mit gähnen hier einsetzen*


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Juni 2010)

abend


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

*ganztiefestimme* HALLO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. Juni 2010)

Huhu Dracun. :>


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo ... hallo.. hallo..

jemand hier.. hier.. hier

alles so leer.. leer... leer


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Huhu Dracun. :>






diesmal sogar der einzig wahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> diesmal sogar der einzig wahre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hail to the ZAM!


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

ja weiß einer was man ihm so opfern kann?
Außer Bier, Met & leichte Mädchen?

Ein Herz von einer Jungfrau? oder so was?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. Juni 2010)

Opfer Razyl, den vermisst auch niemand. :>


----------



## Skatero (1. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> ja weiß einer was man ihm so opfern kann?
> Außer Bier, Met & leichte Mädchen?
> 
> Ein Herz von einer Jungfrau? oder so was?



Ich habe gehört, dass 1000 Euro angemessen seien.


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Opfer Razyl, den vermisst auch niemand. :>


hey lass mir den razy in ruhe .... hach wie habe ich vermisst das zu schreiben...wetten gleich kommt er wieder wut entbrannt rein geschneit udn ruft . so heiße ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.........spaß



Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass 1000 Euro angemessen seien.


na wir wollen es ja mal nicht übertreiben


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2010)

Leute.. wir muessen jetzt mal..schauen das wir. Also.. schlanker arbeiten.

und dann wird das glaub ich eine Runde Sache.

danke.


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

??


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> ??



Ja komm.. jetzt.. MACH.


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja komm.. jetzt.. MACH.



Gleich kommtn Anruf aus der Zentrale!!


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

Verwirrt ich bin wie soll bitte ein so fetter alter sack wie ich schlanker arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Verwirrt ich bin wie soll bitte ein so fetter alter sack wie ich schlanker arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt hoer mal zu.. ich hab noch nicht soo viel.. also.. das muss bis morgen fertig sein. Ich hab echt noch nichts.

und wie der Kollege schon sagt, da kommt sonst ein Anruf aus der Zentrale. Von ganz oben.


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Juni 2010)

Lass es doch den Ernie machen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. Juni 2010)

Sora, du verwirrst uns. :>


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Lass es doch den Ernie machen



Bei dem ist doch voellig der Dachstuhl durch gebrannt.. der hat doch versucht sich am Auto.. ach da wart Ihr ja  selbst mit dabei gewesen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. Juni 2010)

omg, es ist ein Stromberg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geh dann mal pennen.


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich geh dann mal pennen.



Mh?


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

naja irgendwie ist stromberg selbst lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






bin auch mal wieder wech ... muss mich erst wieder langsam an den NS ran schleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Juni 2010)

Jo ich mach auch ma Feierabend...

gute nacht zusammen


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2010)

Ja kommt Leute.. jetzt.. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. Juni 2010)

Was ist Trivium für ne Metalrichtung? ist das wirklich thrash Metal :< hört sich mehr nach metalcore oder death metal an oder so >.>

btw stormberg als hitler in "der wixxer" ist sooooo abgöttisch! 

"Ich biete mich als Führer an! Diesmal nicht!"

oder 

"WER HAT DENN HIER VERDUNKLUNG BEFOHLEN!"


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. Juni 2010)

Der heißt aber Alfons Hatler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (2. Juni 2010)

Nabend männer.
maschiern sie doch rein!


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juni 2010)

Naja, trozdem keine Leistung seine Witze und auch nichts bahnbrechendes.


----------



## Dominau (2. Juni 2010)

ist aber trotzdem kewl.


----------



## TheGui (2. Juni 2010)

ich weis net, mir gibt das schon lange zu denken.

einer seits liebe ich Nazi WW2 und Hittler satiere abgöttisch.

aber besteht da nicht die gefahr das wir es irgendwan zu sehr als "Witz" betrachten?
Ich sehe es als großes Problem diese Schreckliche Zeit und die furchtbaren Dinge die da pasiert sind zu verharmlosen indem wir drüber witze machen.

Mir geht das Szenario nicht aus dem Kopf das irgendwan in den Geschichtsbüchern ein kleiner Comikadolf mit lustigen Sprechblasen den Kindern auf harmlose und lustige weise erzählt was damals pasiert ist.

Wir und alle kommenden Generationen dürfen nicht das kleinste grausame Detail der Erreignisse vergessen oder verdrängen, Würden wir dies, wäre jeder Mensch umsonst gestorben.
Dazu würde bei einer zu starken abstumpfung keiner rechtzeitig erkennen wen so eine scheiße erneut droht zu geschehen!

Aber, versteht mich nicht falsch. Satiere ist auch eine bekömliche Methode solche Dinge zu verarbeiten und zu verstehen.
Und sie kann ebenso eine Warnung sein!
Und das wusste schon der Großmeister Charlie Chaplin!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJOuoyoMhj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (2. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Dazu würde bei einer zu starken abstumpfung keiner rechtzeitig erkennen wen so eine scheiße erneut droht zu geschehen!




Definitiv nicht! Da greift der simple Spruch: "aus Fehlern lernt man"

Ich finde es zum kotzen, das wir immernoch die Wohltäter spielen müssen.
Die Vergangenheit muss endlich mal ruhen. 
Ich hatte nen Scheissdreck mit dem 2WW zu tun, also will ich auch keine Suppe auslöffeln.

Trotzdem muss man noch damit aufpassen was man sagt..
Wenn man über die Hexenverbrennung Witze reisst, ist es lustig..für mich ist das quasi das selbe (Sinnlose Vernichtung Unschuldiger).


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Naja, trozdem keine Leistung seine Witze und auch nichts bahnbrechendes.



EISBLOCKERROR JETZT IST ES WIRKLICH SCHLECHT


----------



## Manowar (2. Juni 2010)

Bist du immernoch in den USA oder warum geisterst du hier rum? *g*


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2010)

Naja.. ich mach es halt wie der Liebe Gott. Der ist auch nicht immer ueberall, aber sieht alles. Aber ja Ich bin ..also auch nicht in absehbarer Zeit wieder in Deutschland. Wenn ueberhaupt wenn. Dann.


----------



## Manowar (2. Juni 2010)

Oh ok, du hast ne prostituierte angegraben und darfst momentan nicht das Land verlassen..


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Oh ok, du hast ne prostituierte angegraben und darfst momentan nicht das Land verlassen..



Naja, was willste in Deutschland noch. Der Gott laesst sich auch nicht so oft blicken, hat aber trotzdem gutes Image.


----------



## Manowar (2. Juni 2010)

Wenn du jetzt in jedem Satz irgendwas von Gott faselst, bin ich weg (ok, ich muss jetzt so oder so weg). *g*

Ich will auch nicht in Deutschland bleiben, denke aber auch nicht, das die USA das richtige für mich wären.


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2010)

Ja jetzt komm.. der Gott hat auch nicht zu Moses gesagt.. wenn du Lust hast... ich hab da mal was aufgeschrieben.. was ich nicht soo gut finde.. vielleicht kannst ja was damit anfangen.. guck doch mal drueber. NE. Da hiess es ZACK ZEHN Gebote.

Aber USA ist auch nicht so das richtige fuer mich.


----------



## Soladra (2. Juni 2010)

N`abend


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Opfer Razyl, den vermisst auch niemand. :>



Hm, vielleicht hier nicht, bei all diesen unwichtigen Menschen...
aber das juckt mich sowieso nicht.

Zum Rest:
nabend


----------



## Skatero (2. Juni 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, vielleicht hier nicht, bei all diesen unwichtigen Menschen...



Alle Menschen sind gleich.
Abend.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

Hdiho ...und i hab ja schon gesagt lass mir meinen razyl in ruhe du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Alle Menschen sind gleich.



Mag sein, aber für mich sind nicht alle Menschen gleich wichtig...


----------



## Soladra (2. Juni 2010)

Ich vermisse LoD.:-(


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich vermisse LoD.:-(



Ich net... ich sehe ihn jeden Tag im ICQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

Jap der sollte auch wieder kommen .. jetzt wo i wieder da bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Brille back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2010)

Need den Sänger von Unheilig mit einer gescheiten Band.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Jap der sollte auch wieder kommen .. jetzt wo i wieder da bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Dafür müsste eine bestimmte Person weg...
2. Brille hat eine Freundin, die er anscheinend sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr liebt und ist daher arg beschäftigt... 
Daher wird das wohl mit beiden nichts =(


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Need den Sänger von Unheilig mit einer gescheiten Band.


Alter der Graf is da schon richtig wo er ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2010)

Die Stimme ist genial, die Musik ist Müll.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Die Stimme ist genial, die Musik ist Müll.



N000, Unheilig ist genial \o/


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Juni 2010)

yaaa...bald ist er mein! Mein...Schatz!


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> yaaa...bald ist er mein! Mein...Schatz!



Die 365-Tage Kondom-Packung?


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> *1. Dafür müsste eine bestimmte Person weg...*
> 2. Brille hat eine Freundin, die er anscheinend sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr liebt und ist daher arg beschäftigt...
> Daher wird das wohl mit beiden nichts =(



Da soll er mal net so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 En bissel ignorieren/nicht beachten dann klappt des auch mit dem Nachbarn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und zu Brille wtf .... der soll froh sein wenn er mal ruhe hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 i liebe meine frau ja auch trotzdem bin i froh wenn sie mal wech ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich vermisse LoD.:-(



Spiel ich jeden Tag *g*


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die 365-Tage Kondom-Packung?



Elender Hobbit!


Mein..schaaaaatz!

http://www.elbenwald.de/products/Fantasy/Herr-der-Ringe/Schmuck/Der-Eine-Ring/Der-EINE-Ring-Titan-Blackline.html


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Da soll er mal net so sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Das musst du doch net mir sagen... sag das den ollen Knaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Brille ist 17. Er liebt seine Freundin sehr. Er ist fast immer bei ihr bzw. sie bei ihm. ... er ist da wohl anders :S


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Das musst du doch net mir sagen... sag das den ollen Knaben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Immer diese Kinder ............ tztztz   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Immer diese Kinder ............ tztztz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Teenager :<


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Teenager :<






für mich kinder .. der is ja 10 jahre jünger mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> für mich kinder .. der is ja 10 jahre jünger mann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist halt nen Alter Sack o.O


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

das auf alle fälle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> das auf alle fälle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist halt nen Alter Sack o.O



Standard, in letzter Zeit ist auch jeder 17.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

besonders die, die vor 17 jahren geboren sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. dat sind ne ganze menge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2010)

Sind halt alle Long Johns xD


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> besonders die, die vor 17 jahren geboren sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1993 ftw


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1993 ftw



War ein bedeutsames Jahr... ich kam aus dem Loch raus... endlich.


----------



## Soladra (2. Juni 2010)

Ha! Ich bin erst vor 13 jahren geboren! Ich bin Jünger, Hahahaha-ha!


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2010)

Zu Jung für dieses Forum bzw. diesen Thread...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Zu Jung für dieses Forum bzw. diesen Thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PEGI hat in Deutschland nicht gerade den ausschlaggebenden Stellenwert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (2. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ha! Ich bin erst vor 13 jahren geboren! Ich bin Jünger, Hahahaha-ha!



Dann ab ins bett!

btw nabnd


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2010)

Zu großes Bild! :<

Naja, nach Pegi dürfte ich einige Spiele schon spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Zu großes Bild! :<
> 
> Naja, nach Pegi dürfte ich einige Spiele schon spielen
> 
> ...



PEGI ist aber nur für einige Länder Europas da, in Deutschland gilt immer noch: USK > Pegi


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Zu großes Bild! :<
> 
> Naja, nach Pegi dürfte ich einige Spiele schon spielen
> 
> ...



Wer is pegi?
Dein Stiefvater aus Portugal? :O


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer is pegi?
> Dein Stiefvater aus Portugal? :O



Man, schon wieder ausm Internet ausgebrochen?


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer is pegi?
> Dein Stiefvater aus Portugal? :O



http://www.pegi.info/de/


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2010)

So noch bissel FERNSÖHN glotzen und dann mal auschlafen, bb


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.pegi.info/de/



Ja ne, is klar. :<


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja ne, is klar. :<



Für dich ist vieles net klar...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Für dich ist vieles net klar...



Möglich.
zum Beispiel?


----------



## Soladra (2. Juni 2010)

Omg war drad in dem größten Noobraid überhaupt 


Icc25 Keiner wusste wie die Bosse gehn, der DPS_Durchschnitt lag irgendwo zwischen 3 und 2k, keiner hatte nen plan von garnix. Schade um die ID.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wer is pegi?
> Dein Stiefvater aus Portugal? :O



ALLLLKKKKKKKKKKKKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juni 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ALLLLKKKKKKKKKKKKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ICHHHH....
Ähm duuuuuuu!!!111


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

WIR/IHR/SIE/ES 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> WIR/IHR/SIE/ES
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schläft der Kleine schon? :<


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Juni 2010)

Hä? Hach ich liebe diese sinnlosigkeit! Ich liebe euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

wtf man schon lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seit 19 Uhr


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> wtf man schon lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


It´s Peanut butter Sandmantime!
It´s Peanut butter Sandmantime!
Peanut butter Sandman
Peanut butter Sandman*


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> wtf man schon lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie alt ist der nun eigentlich?


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

wird am 27. 3 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie alt ist der nun eigentlich?



17?


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

er meinte meinen sohn du gimp du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> er meinte meinen sohn du gimp du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



14?
HALT HALT NEEEE ICH HABS!
Das Kind ist nur symbolisch für das Kind in dir!


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> er meinte meinen sohn du gimp du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon 3? Nice, noch 15 Jahre und er ist erwachsen *g*


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

Ahh ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   du unwissender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ahh ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kriegen wir ein pic von ihm zu sehen? :O
Pic or it didn´t happen.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

ähh biste blind oder wat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schau mal unter meinen nick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Und die die mich von früher kennen die kennen auf meinen sohnemann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3mSjHhFpP4*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> ähh biste blind oder wat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Will au mal troolln. :<


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Und die die mich von früher kennen die kennen auf meinen sohnemann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der hatte sogar schon seinen eigenen Blog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

jap .. mal schauen ob i de smal weiterführen werde .. i denke net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. der großteil derer die des ja gelesen haben sind ja nimmer da oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> jap .. mal schauen ob i de smal weiterführen werde .. i denke net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin der Großteil *g*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin der Großteil *g*



http://www.die-abnehm-seite.de/


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juni 2010)

stirb Schokopudding, ich nehm ab oder wie?


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2010)

Leute mir reichts jetzt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Leute mir reichts jetzt.



http://suicidemachine.org/


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mir das zum letzten mal angeschaut. Ab morgen ist das alles hier..


----------



## Firun (2. Juni 2010)

Nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



FIRUN JETZT IST ES WIRKLICH SCHLECHT


----------



## Firun (2. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> FIRUN JETZT IST ES WIRKLICH SCHLECHT






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wie bitte?


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo mir gänzlich unbekannter Mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (2. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hallo mir gänzlich unbekannter Mod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dafür bist du mir nicht unbekannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Juni 2010)

Servus


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Dafür bist du mir nicht unbekannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wtf wer hat schlecht über mich geredet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

i geh mal ne runde zoggen .. bis denne dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (3. Juni 2010)

Hier ist auch immer weniger los.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (3. Juni 2010)

*Kriegt langsam nervöse Zuckungen* Noch 4 Tage gebannt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (3. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## Haxxler (3. Juni 2010)

*furzt*


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Juni 2010)

Blödes Blizzard macht die Server um 0300 dicht *grml*


----------



## TheGui (3. Juni 2010)

Grade Daybreakers geschaut... WTF sone üble Blutorgie am ende xD

aber is trotzdem nich schlecht der Film





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ayYiMygqlfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Juni 2010)

Endlich mal jemand da^^ was machst?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hkayHv1nuoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ach und Ps:
Bewertet meine Signatur und sagt ob die grösse kay ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (3. Juni 2010)

ich geh jetz pennen... und meine bewertung nehme ich mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: zieht euch mal Predators, trailer rein ^^

Der mensch wird ma als lohnenswerte jagtbeute angesehen.

...besste szene im trailer, der arme tropf wird von gut 20 Predator Lasererfassungslichtern bestrahlt ^^


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2010)

Bin auch noch hier. Aber glaub keiner moechte mit mir schreiben ;p


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Juni 2010)

doch ich^^ kurz afk


nen Student der oben bei uns wohnt kam grad völlig hacke nach hause...was der fürn scheiss erzählt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (3. Juni 2010)

Trve


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Juni 2010)

hm?


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2010)

Das doch einfach genial oder?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLHxyvp6AXk[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Juni 2010)

mh ka joah mal sehn

wird mal wieder zeit für ne Runde HdR: SuM 2
Ich geh mal bis 11 Schlafen, gute nacht!


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

NFS World ist in der Beta schon mit Abstand der schlechtste Titel der NFS Reihe.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> NFS World ist in der Beta schon mit Abstand der schlechtste Titel der NFS Reihe.



Es ist durchaus witzig, aber man darf es nicht mit einem Vollpreis-NFS vergleichen. Und nein, ich finde immer noch, dass Undercover die grausamste Vergewaltigung der Serie war. Neben Pro Street, Carbon und Underground 2.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Also meine Favoriten sind NFS 2, NFS Hot Pursuit 2, Underground und Underground 2.

Der Rest... alle angespielt, meist bei Kollegen, das meiste war Müll.


----------



## EisblockError (3. Juni 2010)

xD seit 7 Uhr heut morgen am saufen....


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Ich auch... bin aber noch bei der ersten Flasche.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Also meine Favoriten sind NFS 2, NFS 3 aka Hot Pursuit, Underground und Underground 2.
> 
> Der Rest... alle angespielt, meist bei Kollegen, das meiste war Müll.



NFS: 4 - Brennender Asphalt und NFS: Porsche und Most Wanted sind bislang die besten. Ab Hot Pursuit 2 hat eigentlich der Verschleiß angefangen, mit MW noch einen Höhepunkt und dann die volle Krachlandung. 

----> Shift sehe ich nicht als NFS an. Das ist ein normales Rennspiel, ein sehr, sehr gutes sogar, wo nur NFS davor steht.


----------



## White_Sky (3. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Juni 2010)

ahoi


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juni 2010)

Ahahahahaha, Deutschland am verlieren.
ARRRRRRRR
Hallo LAchmann. :<


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

*hail to god lachmann*

Achne, God gibts ja garnicht :<





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7J11s-hXrew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Juni 2010)

gott ist eine erfindung der medien! die stecken mit der kirche unter einer decke und wollen damit noch mehr kleine kinder in kirchen locken
wieso kann sich ja wohl jeder selber denken D:


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juni 2010)

Du kannst schon jetzt aus der Kirche raus, ab 14 geht das. Kostet dich nur 50 Euro, hab ich gehört. :<
Ein tolles Geburtstagsgeschenk. In die Kirche gehen: Gibts auch Gutscheine für Kirchenaustritte?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Juni 2010)

psst .. religiöser humbug ist hier nicht erwünscht! D:

deswegen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=raerE_zUfCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du kannst schon jetzt aus der Kirche raus, ab 14 geht das. Kostet dich nur 50 Euro, hab ich gehört. :<
> Ein tolles Geburtstagsgeschenk. In die Kirche gehen: Gibts auch Gutscheine für Kirchenaustritte?



Ich weiß das ich früher raus kann, aber solange es mich nichts angeht kann ich ja drinbleiben... bin zu faul :<

THE ONLY SHIT I BELIEVE IS THIS:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rLWPNoL9Vqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gYHb_G4rmv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Yay, Metal Lieder gegen God. :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oBpoNhf6Exc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wunderschön.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juni 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wunderschön.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8n_im4xDOt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Auch wunderschön...
Ich guck mal weiter Fußball. :<


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Yay, Metal Lieder gegen God. :<







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s1m5u6Pughs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Where was God when I needed a friend
> Where was God when I came to an end
> Where was God when I lost my mind
> Where was God when I could not find



I'm a Atheist.

Edit: Metallicas Beitrag:


*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=JmWroc4VarY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

> [21:46] Jaba: bist du atheist?
> [21:47] Elch: glaube schon
> [21:47] Elch: haha!
> [21:47] Elch: verstehste
> ...



Wir sind nicht alleine! :<

Ops Doppelpost...


----------



## The Paladin (3. Juni 2010)

Abend Leute

Mit euren "Ich glaube an keinen Gott und es gibt ihn nicht" gerede macht ihr mich Traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, um ehrlich zu sein ist es mir egal an was ihr glaubt. Ich glaube an Gott und es ist gut für mich so. Hab auch ein paar Athis als Freunde ^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Abend Leute
> 
> Mit euren "Ich glaube an keinen Gott und es gibt ihn nicht" gerede macht ihr mich Traurig
> 
> ...



Gott existiert nicht!


----------



## The Paladin (3. Juni 2010)

Äh, bitte was Razyl?


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Äh, bitte was Razyl?



Da war was im Zwischenspeicher :S nun ist es editiert


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> file:///C:/Users/Razyl/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot.pngGott existiert nicht!



Erm... jo, Bilder von der eigenen Festplatte verlinken, wieso eigentlich nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Erm... jo, Bilder von der eigenen Festplatte verlinken, wieso eigentlich nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war vom dämlichen Foxit-Reader >< eigentlich wollte ich nur das Formular ausfüllen, aber dann war die Snapshot Sache an :<


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gott existiert nicht!



Ja, aber deswegen brauchst du seinen Glauben nicht in Frage stellen, sonst benimmst du dich wie in einer Sekte... Atheisten glauben einfach nicht an eine höhere Macht, aber trotzdem lassen sie anderen Menschen ihren Glauben.


----------



## The Paladin (3. Juni 2010)

Ich will mich nicht streiten ob Gott existiert oder nicht. Für mich existiert er, für dich nicht. Die Sache ist "gegessen".

Ich bin zwar Katholisch, aber spaß kann auch sein ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt ihr Raptor-Jesus?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Juni 2010)

Grmpf! Wie wär's, wenn wir das Thema einfach ruhen lassen? Sicher, die Sektion hier heißt "Gott & die Welt", aber man kann's auch übertreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LTvUFTMgBpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, aber deswegen brauchst du seinen Glauben nicht in Frage stellen, sonst benimmst du dich wie in einer Sekte... Atheisten glauben einfach nicht an eine höhere Macht, aber trotzdem lassen sie anderen Menschen ihren Glauben.



Ich glaube, ich sollte mir tatsächlich Ironie- etc. Tags anschaffen... ansonsten raffen es einige Leute wohl nie o.O


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich sollte mir tatsächlich Ironie- etc. Tags anschaffen... ansonsten raffen es einige Leute wohl nie o.O



Ironie in Texten ist nicht immer so leicht zu verstehen du Gorilla.


----------



## The Paladin (3. Juni 2010)

Ok, anderes Thema.

Wie findet ihr das?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ccsBCF4_c98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tF-fGVNL2W4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ironie in Texten ist nicht immer so leicht zu verstehen du Gorilla.



Hm, wer auch nur etwas länger hier im Nachtschwärmer unterwegs ist, sollte zumindest wissen, dass ich so etwas in den aller seltensten Fällen ernst meine...
Aber hey: Was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. Nicht jeder erkennt sofort alles


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, wer auch nur etwas länger hier im Nachtschwärmer unterwegs ist, sollte zumindest wissen, dass ich so etwas in den aller seltensten Fällen ernst meine...
> Aber hey: Was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. Nicht jeder erkennt sofort alles



w00t, ich bin schon gut 4 Jahre in dem Forum unterwegs... (Gut, angemeldet erst seit knapp über einem Jahr)


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> w00t, ich bin schon gut 4 Jahre in dem Forum unterwegs... (Gut, angemeldet erst seit knapp über einem Jahr)



Wie lange du im Forum bist stand gar nicht zur Debatte....


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie lange du im Forum bist stand gar nicht zur Debatte....



Gut, ich nehm dich in diesem Thread nie wieder ernst!

Nur versteh ich nicht das du bei ernsten Thema immer noch ironisch bist :<


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nur versteh ich nicht das du bei ernsten Thema immer noch ironisch bist :<



Wieso nicht? Vielleicht ist ja die eine oder andere botschaft auch ernst gemeint.

Und ja: Ich bin Atheist ...


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Vielleicht ist ja die eine oder andere botschaft auch ernst gemeint.
> 
> Und ja: Ich bin Atheist ...



Ist das jetzt Ironie?



Spoiler



Nur nicht so neugierig



Spoiler



That was Ironie^


----------



## Firun (3. Juni 2010)

Ach Leute ihr wisst das ich hier zumache wenn ihr nicht aufhört über Religion zu sprechen?  also lasst es einfach, danke.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ach Leute ihr wisst das ich hier zumache wenn ihr nicht aufhört über Religion zu sprechen? also lasst es einfach, danke.



War das jetzt Ironie? Warum dürfen wir im Gott & die Welt Forum nicht über Gott reden? In den Forenregeln find ich nix darüber :<


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ach Leute ihr wisst das ich hier zumache wenn ihr nicht aufhört über Religion zu sprechen? also lasst es einfach, danke.



Ach Firun, du weißt doch, dass mir das am Ende egal ist


----------



## Soramac (3. Juni 2010)

War anscheinend zu direkt zu Ihm gewesen gestern :/


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2010)

wtf .. religion mein lieblingsthema .. *seitenhiebzuRaslyk* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Naja bin erst mal Weg, BB


----------



## Razyl (3. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> wtf .. religion mein lieblingsthema .. *seitenhiebzuRaslyk*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es fehlt noch Benji :S


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es fehlt noch Benji :S






Wuahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2010)

> Und einer dieser Weisen sprach einmal einen leisen
> 
> Satz, am rechten Ort und Platz.
> 
> ...


​Nur mal  so am Rande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. Juni 2010)

Cage Fighter reisst Traingsinpartner Herz raus, Sticht Auge aus, schneidet Zunge ab und zündet das Herz an.

Warum?

Er hat so nen lustigen Pilztee getrunken und den Partner für den Satan gehalten, als die Polizeit auftauchte fragte er "Bist du Gott und rettest mich?"

EPIC XD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Cage Fighter reisst Traingsinpartner Herz raus, Sticht Auge aus, schneidet Zunge ab und zündet das Herz an.
> 
> Warum?
> 
> ...



sXe could have saved him.
:<


----------



## Thoor (3. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> sXe could have saved him.
> :<



TRVE

ich find den Satz "Bist du Gott und rettest mich?" einfach so zu genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Juni 2010)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der Typ hier ein Forenprofil hat...


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2010)

> Hankie war ein Dockarbeiter, konnte rackern wie kein zweiter.
> Seine Heimat war der Kai, Lieblingslied Paloma oe oe.
> Hankies Job war das Verladen, und er hatte schon Milliarden
> Tonnen Fracht an Land gebracht bis zu dieser einen Nacht oe.
> ...



An die Mods das is nur ein Songtext von dem Lied "Hank starb an ner Überdosis Hasch" von der Gruppe Joint Venture 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juni 2010)

http://www.buffed.de...er/539149-gott/

Es gibt echt alles auf buffed.


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2010)

gott der NS war zu  meiner Zeit echt belebter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. es fehlen halt einfach die richtigen Leuten    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> gott der NS war zu meiner Zeit echt belebter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bin ja da *inarmschliess*

morgen abschlussprüfung

ums mit homers worten zu sagen:

ronaldOOOOOH!


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> bin ja da *inarmschliess*
> 
> morgen abschlussprüfung
> 
> ...


gut ... *singt*

"Das Dümmste was es gibt ..........in einen One-Night-Stand verliebt"


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ach Leute ihr wisst das ich hier zumache wenn ihr nicht aufhört über Religion zu sprechen? also lasst es einfach, danke.



Wenn du hier zu machst, würden alle dich hassen.
:<<<<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> gut ... *singt*
> 
> "Das Dümmste was es gibt ..........
> in einen One-Night-Stand verliebt"



Wenn man es versiebt,
Dann hat man noch ein Kind gekriegt.
:<<<


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn du hier zu machst, würden alle dich hassen.
> :<<<<


ach quatsch weißt du wie oft der NS schon zu war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> ach quatsch weißt du wie oft der NS schon zu war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WAS????
TELL!!!!!!1111


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2010)

Ach da gibt es net viel zu erzählen .. irgenden Bob meinte er müsse mittag sim ns posten .. irgend ein thema wurd angesprochen was nicht "regelkonform"




dat übliche halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (4. Juni 2010)

guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (4. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Omg war drad in dem größten Noobraid überhaupt
> 
> 
> Icc25 Keiner wusste wie die Bosse gehn, der DPS_Durchschnitt lag irgendwo zwischen 3 und 2k, keiner hatte nen plan von garnix. Schade um die ID.



wtf es kommen leute mit 2k dps in einen icc raid und ich werd wegen 2k dps iner rnd hc angeflamet?


----------



## EisblockError (4. Juni 2010)

Redet nicht über Gott, ich durfte heute 30 min so nen scheiß Himmel Tragen obwohl ich nichtmal getauft bin

Wer sowas erfindet muss real sein


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Juni 2010)

is Ne Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5750 Gut? :3


----------



## Breakyou (4. Juni 2010)

gut ist relativ.
ich würd sagen sie ist gut.
Applaus!


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Schwärmt hier noch ein Nachtschwärmer?


----------



## Breakyou (4. Juni 2010)

Teilweise :>


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Ich hab bis jezt gepennt und bin aufgewacht, man vergebe mir Rechtschreibfehler...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (4. Juni 2010)

Rechtschreibflames sind sowieso untrve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Juni 2010)

Na ja, "Schwärmen" wäre übertrieben, aber ich bin noch nachtaktiv...


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Und ich hellwach


----------



## Firun (4. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *gähn* man ist ja schon gleich 2  Nachtschicht wäre jetzt was schönes... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Is Mod sein so anstrngend? Abes Modchen, wenn ZAM mir die Wahrheit sagt krigter ja bald Nachschub.


----------



## Firun (4. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Is Mod sein so anstrngend? Abes Modchen, wenn ZAM mir die Wahrheit sagt krigter ja bald Nachschub.



ZAM sagt immer die Wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (4. Juni 2010)

Er ist vollkommen :>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Juni 2010)

Grmpf... 25 Spam-Mails über Viagra und Penisvergrößerung. Anscheinend will mir jemand etwas mitteilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (4. Juni 2010)

Ich bekomm immer nur Krankenkassenspammails :>
naja ich versuch mal zu schlafen.
Nacht


----------



## Firun (4. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Grmpf... 25 Spam-Mails über Viagra und Penisvergrößerung. Anscheinend will mir jemand etwas mitteilen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



probiers doch mal zuerst mit einer pumpe , die ist günstiger in der anschaffung und du verschonst deinen körper ein bisschen vor der chemie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Juni 2010)

Schon, aber am nächsten Tag tut das weh ohne Ende und irgendwie spüre ich da keinen Effekt.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Ihr seid doch krank. Hallo, in diesem Forum sind minderjährige vbertreten und die dürfen schon nix über tabakwaren erfahren!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht, auf welchem Planeten du wohnst, aber ich wusste bereits als Minderjähriger, was ein Penis ist.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß es auch , ja? Aber ZAM sieht das bestimmt nicht gerne, dass ihr um Zeiten, wo minderjährige online sind, über eure Schiedelwutze redet


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich weiß es auch , ja? Aber ZAM sieht das bestimmt nicht gerne, dass ihr um Zeiten, wo minderjährige online sind, über eure Schiedelwutze redet



In Deutschland ist es kurz vor drei, mitten in der Nacht. Und mein Penis ist Nichtraucher, von daher sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Ich bin 13? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Noch wer da?


----------



## TheGui (4. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Noch wer da?



falsches forum um mit ner altersangabe von 13 leute zum tippen zu animieren ^^



Firun schrieb:


> probiers doch mal zuerst mit einer pumpe , die ist günstiger in der anschaffung und du verschonst deinen körper ein bisschen vor der chemie...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tut das net weh?

damit da estwas wachsen kann müste ja zu erst das vorhandene gewebe stark beschädigt werden.... und dan würde es ja eventuel etwas "größer" heilen xD


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Kukt mal im Wow Forzum, ich konnte herzlich lachen

Leicht...Ban-süchtig?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Juni 2010)

Vom WoW-Forum bleibe ich schon aus Selbstschutz fern. Zu langer Aufenthalt dort macht wahnsinnig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Bin ich, mir machts nix aus^^


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Ac menno, ist man mal ein bisschen Postwütend und niemand da zum Posten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Juni 2010)

Bin da, muss aber zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Bin dann mal wech, Bis heute Mittag


----------



## Dominau (4. Juni 2010)

Morgen buffies !


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2010)

The Last and Only


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vJxQjWytIcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fuckin amazing trailer!


----------



## The Paladin (4. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend

Hier mal ein Lied zum einstimmen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EODYI0xmaXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Hey Leutz. Paladin, warum Postetst du nimmer in den Schwingen?


----------



## The Paladin (4. Juni 2010)

Ich habe den Tod eines Kameraden zu verschulden und bin mit der Flugmaschine nach IF geflogen damit ich um vergebung bitte und um eine Expedition starte um das Wieselnest zu finden. (Oder wie deine Insel heißt ^^)


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l5v40X-mecI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich habe den Tod eines Kameraden zu verschulden und bin mit der Flugmaschine nach IF geflogen damit ich um vergebung bitte und um eine Expedition starte um das Wieselnest zu finden. (Oder wie deine Insel heißt ^^)



Wieselversteck, ud lass mir halt mein Geheimnis! >-(


----------



## Petersburg (4. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

2 Mods...wie kommen wir zu der Ehre?


----------



## The Paladin (4. Juni 2010)

Die Seele eines Genossen ist in den Wieselversteck. Es ist Pflicht ihn zu retten, das übliche halt für einen Pala ^^


----------



## Firun (4. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nabend ihr lieben


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Die Seele eines Genossen ist in den Wieselversteck. Es ist Pflicht ihn zu retten, das übliche halt für einen Pala ^^



Inzwischen isse wider im Gasthaus


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> nabend ihr lieben



Hallo Firun.
Wie kam es eigentlich zu dem Namen Firun?


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Is das nich der Wintergott in der Wikinger.Mytologie?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Is das nich der Wintergott in der Wikinger.Mytologie?



Ja, stimmt.
Aber was macht ein Gott des Winters hier im Forum, und das auch noch IM SOMMER?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Juni 2010)

Das ist aus DSA, ihr Ignoranten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Das ist aus DSA, ihr Ignoranten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was mir Sorgen bereitet:
Ich kann Ignoranten aus dem lateinsichen herleiten, hab aber keine Ahnug was DSA ist.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt.
> Aber was macht ein Gott des Winters hier im Forum, und das auch noch IM SOMMER?



Ds schwarze Auge. Und er macht Urlaub. Was sonst im Sommer?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ds schwarze Auge. Und er macht Urlaub. Was sonst im Sommer?



Oh Gott, das heißt ja, wenn man alle Puzzleteile zusammenfügt...
WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN!!!!!!!1111111111


----------



## Firun (4. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oh Gott, das heißt ja, wenn man alle Puzzleteile zusammenfügt...
> WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN!!!!!!!1111111111




So siehts aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Yay, hingerictret von nem Mod


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2010)

Ach, wer hat schon Angst vor Firun...


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Ich versuch grad NFS World Livestream zum laufen zu bekommen... Mit Procaster isses zu Laggy, Adobe Flash Decoder will er nicht installieren.


----------



## Dracun (4. Juni 2010)

Xfire damit kannste des doch auch machen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, wer hat schon Angst vor Firun...



Noch, noch.
Wenn erstmal sein Banhammer fertig geschmiedet ist...
Der Banhammer bahnt sich durch Tausende Schritte der Herstellung.
Er wird zunächst aus dem größten Mammutbaum ausgefräst und in Blut von gebannten Usern verhärtet.
Dann kommt ein Mantel Antiflamesalbe außenrum und er wird von Zam persönlich geweiht.
Dann wird er mit alten Hühnerknochen verhärtet, mit Herausstehenden Nägeln verziert und in eine Suppe, mit Mamas Liebe gemacht, getunkt und dann in 200l Bärenspeichel gebadet. Dann nach diesen prozeduren, wird er bei 1000 Grad mit Buffedtinium gestählert, was das härteste und gemeinste Element aller Zeiten ist.
Dann, wirst du Ansgt haben.
Vor Firun with the mighty POWAAAAAA OV THY BANNNHAMMMMMAAAAAATR OV VNIVERSE!


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

er ist ein Mod, er kann bannen 

*Düm düm düüüüüm*


----------



## Dracun (4. Juni 2010)

The One and Only Banhammer gibt es nur von Carcha ........... der hat da en Patent druff ... is sozusagen seelengebunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aja und einzigartig is dieser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich werden die in China in Kinderarbeit aus Plastik und zu 23 Cent pro Stück hergestellt, aber Alkos Beschreibung klingt deutlich besser.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> The One and Only Banhammer gibt es nur von Carcha ........... der hat da en Patent druff ... is sozusagen seelengebunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann kriegt Firun eben ein Bann...ein Bann...Seifenspender. :<


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Xfire damit kannste des doch auch machen



Ne, das Spiel ist da noch nicht drin.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> er ist ein Mod, er kann bannen



Na und?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dann kriegt Firun eben ein Bann...ein Bann...Seifenspender. :<



Teelöffel. Mit 20.000 Hieben gebannt zu werden - da kommt Freude auf.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na und?



OMG, ER HAT DIE MODS IN FRAGE GESTELLT:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p2zEvjuj3EE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Drawn together is geil xD


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Man sollte die richtige Software downloaden :<


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Es geht, ihr könnt zuschauen xD 

http://www.livestream.com/arosk_frostwolf


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Es geht, ihr könnt zuschauen xD
> 
> http://www.livestrea...arosk_frostwolf



Liegt nicht auf dem Spiel noch eine NDA?


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juni 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBi48z8v9jU


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Liegt nicht auf dem Spiel noch eine NDA?



Oh noez... Nein tut sie nicht. Ich hab keine Vereinbarung angekreuzelt.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Ärzte FTW!!!


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ärzte FTW!!!



Soladras ruf bei dragon1 hat sich um 10 erhoeht^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Oh noez... Nein tut sie nicht. Ich hab keine Vereinbarung angekreuzelt.



Hm, bei mir eben kam aber die Vereinbarung. Und soweit ich sehe ist das Ding eh noch in einer closed Beta. Von daher wird es wohl eine NDA geben


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Was? Ich hör die Jungs für mein Leben gern. Ich kenn sorag die Texte von Im Schatten der Ärzte auswendig!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Juni 2010)

thx für live stream aber ea lernt nicht dazu schon wieder kein richtiger schadensmodel 
nene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

gä?


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, bei mir eben kam aber die Vereinbarung. Und soweit ich sehe ist das Ding eh noch in einer closed Beta. Von daher wird es wohl eine NDA geben



Also ich hab nur meinen EA Account eingetragen, keine Vereinbarung angekreuzt oder ähnliches.


----------



## Dracun (4. Juni 2010)

The Best Song from Die Ärtze 4 Ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=aFhTIgtuQ1E[/youtube]




Bruchstückenhaft habe dies sogar meinem Sohnemann als er 2-3 monate alt war vorgesungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lied uffn MP3 Player gepackt und ab ging die Lutzi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Ich find helmut Kohl geiler


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> thx für live stream aber ea lernt nicht dazu schon wieder kein richtiger schadensmodel
> nene
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wozu auch? Es ist ein Action-Racer...


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Grad hat einer so übel gelaggt das er bis Ende des Rennens hinter mir war und plötzlich vor mir ins Ziel kam.

+ Disconnect vom Server.

Edit: Masterserver offline.

Naja, wars dann wohl, bin auch erst mal weg.


----------



## Skatero (4. Juni 2010)

Nabend


----------



## heiduei (4. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend



Hallo ^^


----------



## Skatero (4. Juni 2010)

Welches ist das beste gratis Programm um verschiedene Dinge aufzunehmen. Bei mir wäre es League of Legends.


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit WinXp zu deinstallieren ohne die Systempartition zu formatieren?

Zum Videos aufnehmen Xfire oder WeGame.


----------



## Skatero (4. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit WinXp zu deinstallieren ohne die Systempartition zu formatieren?
> 
> Zum Videos aufnehmen Xfire oder WeGame.



Ich nehme mal WeGame. Danke


----------



## Dracun (4. Juni 2010)

soweit ich weiß nope


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Ops die Frage sollte eigentlich in Technik Thread xD


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Spielt hier einer in WOW aufm Abby


----------



## Dracun (4. Juni 2010)

nee ... abgesehen davon das i gar kein wow mehr zogg ..................... *wüüürrrgg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (4. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Spielt hier einer in WOW aufm Abby



abby?


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> nee ... abgesehen davon das i gar kein wow mehr zogg ..................... *wüüürrrgg*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dafür andere, komische MMOs :S


----------



## mastergamer (4. Juni 2010)

Arosk .. Ich war der einzigste' der deinen LiveStream mitverfolgt hat und kommentiert hat. - Aber i-wie hatte Need for Speed nen' grässlichen Sound .. so als würde Godzilla von Obama erwürgt werden ..


----------



## Dracun (4. Juni 2010)

wat heißt hier komische MMo´s .. i zogg nur ein MMO ..  und das heißt AION 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> wat heißt hier komische MMo´s .. i zogg nur ein MMO .. und das heißt AION
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sag ich ja... komische MMOs


----------



## Dracun (4. Juni 2010)

Ach du hast ja keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ach du hast ja keine Ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe genug Ahnung...


----------



## Dracun (4. Juni 2010)

willst du hier en Streitthema vom Zaun brechen? Komm bloß her du   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wat kann denn dat Game dafür das dir der Stil net gefällt? Es gibt auch MMO´s die halt net so pups einfach einfach sind wie WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo man net alles in den Hintern geblasen kriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aion is nun mal für mich & viele andere 1000 x besser als WoW und wenn da jmd sagt des sei komisch ja sry dann hat derjenige 4 me keene Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und dabei mein is des noch net mal böse du Ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Natürlich gibt es noch einiges was daran verbessert  werden könnte .. aber das heißt net das es scheiße / komisch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Das einzig komische  MMO is WOW, wo sich zig 1000 User beschweren wie einfach WOW geworden und eklig doch die Comm und trotzdem davor hocken und nach jedem/-r Item/Marke etc. hinter her sabbern .. das ist Komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Aber egal ... 

So und nun wieder zurück zu lustigen Themen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> [...]



Einigen wir uns darauf, dass beide Spiele schlecht sind?


----------



## Dracun (4. Juni 2010)

es gibt nur ein spiel was schlecht ist ....................... 























und das ist Barbies Reiterhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> es gibt nur ein spiel was schlecht ist .......................
> und das ist Barbies Reiterhof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



League of Legends ist sowieso das beste Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*auf die Signatur hinweis* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XlJ1mhnM7s[/youtube]

Jackie Chan als Mr. Miyagi ... hihi genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> es gibt nur ein spiel was schlecht ist .......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich warte drauf das du ne tochter hast... oh wait die zockt sicher mit 7 jahren schon crysis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juni 2010)

Das beste Spiel ist Russisch Roulette mal anders...

7 Russen, Ein Katana, Eine Augenbinde, Ein Drogenpäkchen...

Ähnelt ein bisschen der Piñata nur mit dem unterschied, das derjenige der den Russen mit dem Drogenpäckchen im Magen aufschlitzt an die Polizei verpfiffen wird...


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> willst du hier en Streitthema vom Zaun brechen? Komm bloß her du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du widersprichst dir selbst...


----------



## Dracun (5. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich warte drauf das du ne tochter hast... oh wait die zockt sicher mit 7 jahren schon crysis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wtf ... mal mir bloß net den Teufel an die Wand...... my Frau will noch en 2tes Kind und da wär sie ganz froh wenn des en  Madel wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da gibt et nur ein Prob .. i will kein 2tes Kind mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und vor allem wenn i ne Tochter mal haben sollte .. glaub mir ab der Pubertät wird die mit nem SWAT Team zur Schule gebracht und wieder abgeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Un dwenn sie raus gehen will ... folgen ihr mindestens 7  MI-6 Agenten : D


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juni 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Arosk .. Ich war der einzigste' der deinen LiveStream mitverfolgt hat und kommentiert hat. - Aber i-wie hatte Need for Speed nen' grässlichen Sound .. so als würde Godzilla von Obama erwürgt werden ..



Ich hab' mir den Stream einige Minuten angetan, war aber maßlos enttäuscht. Hatte nach dem relativ coolen NFS: Shift gehofft, dass NFS endlich zu seinen Wurzeln zurückfindet, aber "World" hat mit richtigen Autorennen und Fahrphysik ja noch weniger zu tun als Mario Kart...


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich hab' mir den Stream einige Minuten angetan, war aber maßlos enttäuscht. Hatte nach dem relativ coolen NFS: Shift gehofft, dass NFS endlich zu seinen Wurzeln zurückfindet, aber "World" hat mit richtigen Autorennen und Fahrphysik ja noch weniger zu tun als Mario Kart...



Deshalb entwickeln ja die Burnout Macher ein neues Need for Speed. Laut deren damaligen Twitter, soll es zurückkehren zu den ganz alten Teilen...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deshalb entwickeln ja die Burnout Macher ein neues Need for Speed. Laut deren damaligen Twitter, soll es zurückkehren zu den ganz alten Teilen...



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Mir fehlen Spiele wie NFS: Porsche, wo man nicht mit 300km/h von ner Wand abgeprallt und einfach weitergebrettert ist und wo 50% vom Spiel einfach nur "Sightseeing" waren. Die Landschaften in dem Spiel waren für damalige Verhältnisse absolut Weltklasse.


----------



## Dracun (5. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir selbst...






Dracun schrieb:


> Wat kann denn dat Game dafür das dir der Stil net gefällt? Es gibt auch MMO´s die halt net so pups einfach einfach sind wie WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Stil von WoW(sprich das Comicartige & die Story) selber is ja auch net schlecht .. sonst hätte i dat ja net selbst gezoggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was mich stört an dem Game is halt das man alles in den Popo gepustet bekommt Das einizige an dem Game was Komisch ist sind nun mal die User die meckern meckern aber trotzdem dat Zeuch spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wo widerspreche ich mir, wenn i sage das es ein paar Sachen gibt die noch verbessert werden können. Es gibt kein Game was jemals perfekt auf den Markt kam, es wird immer nach gebessert .... ergo trotz einiger kleinerer Fehler ist das Game gut=nicht scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie du siehst nirgendwo ein Widerspruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







So nun muss i aber ins Bettchen morgen früh aus .. also bis morgen denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (5. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Der Stil von WoW(sprich das Comicartige & die Story) selber is ja auch net schlecht .. sonst hätte i dat ja net selbst gezoggt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitte, BITTE fang morgen damit an in einem richtigem Deutsch zu schreiben jedes mal wenn ich was von dir lesen muss dreht sich mir der Magen um.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juni 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Bitte, BITTE fang morgen damit an in einem richtigem Deutsch zu schreiben jedes mal wenn ich was von dir lesen muss dreht sich mir der Magen um.



Glashaus, Steine, etc...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juni 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Bitte, BITTE fang morgen damit an in einem richtigem Deutsch zu schreiben jedes mal wenn ich was von dir lesen muss dreht sich mir der Magen um.



Man nennt das auch Akzent aber egal... >.>

Ist Aion eig immer noch so "nur" Grind :< oder gibts nun auch mehr PVE bzw PVP beim lvln... >.>


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2010)

Hm, Kitten zockt wohl nur noch MW 2, wenn ich seine Signatur richtig deute :S


----------



## Petersburg (5. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Glashaus, Steine, etc...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was hast DU denn wieder an meiner Rechtschreibung auszusetzen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, Kitten zockt wohl nur noch MW 2, wenn ich seine Signatur richtig deute :S



._. kommt nach RDR auch mal wieder dran <3

btw:


Bitte, BITTE fang Morgen damit an in einem richtigem Deutsch zu schreiben*,* jedes mal wenn ich *et*was von dir lesen muss*,* dreht sich mir der Magen um. 

noch Fragen euer Ehren?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, Kitten zockt wohl nur noch MW 2, wenn ich seine Signatur richtig deute :S



Ich zocke derzeit MW2 wie ein Gestörter, ja. Ist einfach eine willkommene Abwechslung zum ewigen Monster-Totklicken im Leben eines Autors. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Juni 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Bitte, BITTE fang morgen damit an in einem richtigem Deutsch zu schreiben jedes mal wenn ich was von dir lesen muss dreht sich mir der Magen um.


also abgesehen von ein paar Kommata die fehlen (steh mit denen irgendwie uff kriegsfuß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) seh i da nirgends Fehler .. aber hey passt schon großer Meister ... musste ja net lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Thoor schrieb:


> Man nennt das auch Akzent aber egal... >.>
> 
> Ist Aion eig immer noch so "nur" Grind :< oder gibts nun auch mehr PVE bzw PVP beim lvln... >.>


 Aion is en Asia Grinder was erwartest denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. Und Pvp ja es ist nun mal soviel PvP vorhanden wie ihn die Spieler selbst nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







So jetzt aber guts nächtle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juni 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Was hast DU denn wieder an meiner Rechtschreibung auszusetzen?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich find's nur nicht richtig, sich über die Rechtschreibung anderer auszulassen, wenn man selbst kaum einen Satz fehlerfrei zustande bekommt.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich zocke derzeit MW2 wie ein Gestörter, ja. Ist einfach eine willkommene Abwechslung zum ewigen Monster-Totklicken im Leben eines Autors.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das du das so oft zockst sieht man eindeutig an deiner Signatur: Rang 50 schon o.O 
Kitten 4 Armee :S


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das du das so oft zockst sieht man eindeutig an deiner Signatur: Rang 50 schon o.O
> Kitten 4 Armee :S



Yup, habe vergangenen Samstag angefangen. Ich nutze gezielt nur die Waffen, über die sich alle am meisten aufregen. Raketenwerfer, Noob Tube mit Scavenger, G18, Riot Shield... sosehr wurde ich nicht mehr beleidigt und beschimpft, seit ich verheiratet war. Aber ich glaube, von Prestige werde ich die Finger lassen. Alles nochmal freispielen, nur für'n anderes Icon... so anstrengend.. uff... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Yup, habe vergangenen Samstag angefangen. Ich nutze gezielt nur die Waffen, über die sich alle am meisten aufregen. Raketenwerfer, Noob Tube mit Scavenger, G18, Riot Shield... sosehr wurde ich nicht mehr beleidigt und beschimpft, seit ich verheiratet war. Aber ich glaube, von Prestige werde ich die Finger lassen. Alles nochmal freispielen, nur für'n anderes Icon... so anstrengend.. uff...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kitten provoziert und gewinnt...
eventuell sollte ich das in Shootern auch mal ausprobieren :S


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Psychologische Kriegsführung.
Darum: Riot Shield + Akimbo G18, Marathon Pro und alle messern. Noch mehr Gründe für Noob-Flames kann man mit einer einzigen Klasse nicht bieten.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Psychologische Kriegsführung.
> Darum: Riot Shield + Akimbo G18, Marathon Pro und alle messern. Noch mehr Gründe für Noob-Flames kann man mit einer einzigen Klasse nicht bieten.



xD


----------



## Breakyou (5. Juni 2010)

Güten Abend die Herren :>


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (5. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoGeH6lIqc4&feature=fvst[/youtube]
Was für eine Frau *__*
Was für ein Lied :>


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (5. Juni 2010)

hallihallölle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  worüber redet ihr denn soo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (5. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...c4&feature=fvst[/youtube]
> Was für eine Frau *__*
> Was für ein Lied :>






[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=jRA5pKOP5Ho[/youtube] 


das viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (5. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> also abgesehen von ein paar Kommata die fehlen (steh mit denen irgendwie uff kriegsfuß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achso es ist also ein Aktzent?. Wikipedia sagt: *Akzent* bezeichnet die &#8211; meist unbewusste und ungewollte &#8211; Übertragung von* Aussprachegewohnheiten* der Erst- bzw. Muttersprache ... http://de.wikipedia....28Aussprache%29

Da wir hier im Forum jedoch schreiben und nicht sprechen werte ich es als Rechtschreibfehler. Und so viele Rechtschreibfehler wie Berserky meint hab ich doch garnicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: ZAM ist da! *verbeugt sich*


----------



## Breakyou (5. Juni 2010)

Gondi schrieb:


> das viel besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann man nicht vergleichen.
Ein guter Kontrast zu diesem ganzen trve Epicmetalgedöns .___.


----------



## Petersburg (5. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ._. kommt nach RDR auch mal wieder dran <3
> 
> btw:
> 
> ...



Das Bitte in Capslock war gewollt, und das mein "damit" da falsch steht musst du mir erstmal beweisen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (5. Juni 2010)

hey ich mag kein blackmetal habs nur aus spass gesendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich weiss das mans nicht vergleichen kann war ja auch nur als witz XD  aber........THRASH METAL IST BESSER ALS ALLES ANDERE!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hmmm...anderes thema: wer von euch geht/will zu devilside2010? x)


----------



## Breakyou (5. Juni 2010)

keine Ahnung was das ist :O
Dementsprechend nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (5. Juni 2010)

ein festival in essen und Airbourne sind hauptakt *-*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...c4&feature=fvst[/youtube]



die habe ich vorhin bei mtv home gesehen ... nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (5. Juni 2010)

ich auch<3


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juni 2010)

so ich hab es grade geschafft eine nervtötende fliege unter einen bierdeckel zu bekommen wie entsorge ich sie ohne sie zu töten ? :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Juni 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so ich hab es grade geschafft eine nervtötende fliege unter einen bierdeckel zu bekommen wie entsorge ich sie ohne sie zu töten ? :<



Ich hatte eine mittelgroße, haarige Spinne nebn Bett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Staubsauger...


----------



## Ykon (5. Juni 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> so ich hab es grade geschafft eine nervtötende fliege unter einen bierdeckel zu bekommen wie entsorge ich sie ohne sie zu töten ? :<



Unter einen Bierdeckel? Ist sie dann nicht bereits tot?


----------



## Breakyou (5. Juni 2010)

Gute Nacht, Männer.
Morgen fett Grillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Juni 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Unter einen Bierdeckel? Ist sie dann nicht bereits tot?



ich denke er meint kronkorken ^^ ... sonst ist das viech ja schon flüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine mittelgroße, haarige Spinne nebn Bett.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


man alko jetzt hab ich angst ins bett zu gehen und die fliege is mir entwischt. -.-


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juni 2010)

Hehehe geil! Meine Freundin will endlich anfangen, mit mir MW2 zu zocken! Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Kohle für den 2. Key. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hehehe geil! Meine Freundin will endlich anfangen, mit mir MW2 zu zocken! Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Kohle für den 2. Key.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Epic Fail!


The Last and Only


----------



## TheGui (5. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine mittelgroße, haarige Spinne nebn Bett.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Spinnen könen aus nem Sauger rauskrabbeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (5. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Spinnen könen aus nem Sauger rauskrabbeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann man da irgendwas nicht verstehen ?  * Die Nachtschwärmer Posten nur zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr MEZ erlaubt  *


----------



## mookuh (5. Juni 2010)

Offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend an diesem sehr, sehr, sehr sonnigen und schönen Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Danke an Firun mal so nebenbei erwähnt... :S


----------



## Dracun (5. Juni 2010)

BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM


----------



## mookuh (5. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend an diesem sehr, sehr, sehr sonnigen und schönen Tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ich hatte die letzten 14 Tage Sonne pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (5. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend an diesem sehr, sehr, sehr sonnigen und schönen Tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitte sehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> also ich hatte die letzten 14 Tage Sonne pur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich nicht... leider :S


----------



## Dracun (5. Juni 2010)

wo warste denn?


----------



## mookuh (5. Juni 2010)

In Side , Türkei


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=raNhJ83qqKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (5. Juni 2010)

aja die türkei .. das land wo sich die einwohner über ihre landsleute in deutschland aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






en schönes land ... nette menschen sehr gastfreundlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEm8Dtw6EGM[/youtube]


----------



## mookuh (5. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> aja die türkei .. das land wo sich die einwohner über ihre landsleute in deutschland aufregen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jap der barkeeper war cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HwzJfx9NIIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Wie kann ich mit Xp so schnell ne DVD brennen? Hab Nero CD nicht da und keine Lust jetzt 40 Kilometer zu fahren nur deswegen.


----------



## mookuh (5. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mit Xp so schnell ne DVD brennen? Hab Nero CD nicht da und keine Lust jetzt 40 Kilometer zu fahren nur deswegen.



lauf 40 Kilometer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich solls ja gehen, bekomm aber immer einen Fehler wenn ich den Ordner auf die DVD-RW ziehe...


----------



## mookuh (5. Juni 2010)

http://www.chip.de/artikel/Top-20-Freeware-Brennprogramme_41212642.html


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Jo, hab mir mal einen gezogen ^^


----------



## mookuh (5. Juni 2010)

vllt klappts ja xD


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Jo klappt, schon die Hälfte der DVD voll, dann kann morgen die Party steigen xD


----------



## mookuh (5. Juni 2010)

was kommt den auf dei DVD drauf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

P0rns... Musik natürlich ^^


----------



## mookuh (5. Juni 2010)

böse böse


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2010)

Lang
wei
lig


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juni 2010)

Meine schwangere Katze sieht aus, als würde sie jeden Augenblick explodieren. Lange kann es nicht mehr dauern...


----------



## TheGui (5. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Kann man da irgendwas nicht verstehen ? * Die Nachtschwärmer Posten nur zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr MEZ erlaubt *



jaja ich weis.

aber da mir gestern im Bett eingefallen ist das ich den von mir gequoteten Menschen warnen wollte, sah ich es als Fügung des Schicksals an das der Thread nachmittags offen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juni 2010)

Na ja, die meisten Staubsauger haben inzwischen einen eingebauten Vorshredder, dem schon die eine oder andere Spinne und manche Vorhaut zum Opfer gefallen ist.


----------



## mookuh (5. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Meine schwangere Katze sieht aus, als würde sie jeden Augenblick explodieren. Lange kann es nicht mehr dauern...



so wie in "Der blutige Pfad Gottes" ?



TheGui schrieb:


> jaja ich weis.
> 
> aber da mir gestern im Bett eingefallen ist das ich den von mir gequoteten Menschen warnen wollte, sah ich es als Fügung des Schicksals an das der Thread nachmittags offen war
> 
> ...



der ist immer nachmittags offen -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juni 2010)

Eigentli mag ich euch alle...
selsbst Razyl!


----------



## TheGui (5. Juni 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> so wie in "Der blutige Pfad Gottes" ?
> 
> 
> 
> der ist immer nachmittags offen -.-



hm kay, is mir zum ersten ma aufgefallen

Selor guckst du grad auch die Kabel1 Doku


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Meine schwangere Katze sieht aus, als würde sie jeden Augenblick explodieren. Lange kann es nicht mehr dauern...



Bis sie explodiert?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juni 2010)

Explosion oder Katzenbabies, eins von beidem müsste eigentlich jeden Augenblick passieren. Vielleicht trainiert sie aber auch nur für einen Ottfried Fischer Lookalike-Contest.


----------



## mastergamer (5. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Eigentli mag ich euch alle...
> selsbst Razyl!



Betrunken? *g*


----------



## TheGui (5. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Explosion oder Katzenbabies, eins von beidem müsste eigentlich jeden Augenblick passieren. Vielleicht trainiert sie aber auch nur für einen Ottfried Fischer Lookalike-Contest.



wens so weit is, wehe du stellst hier keine katzenbabyfotos rein!


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Eigentli mag ich euch alle...
> selsbst Razyl!


Das Buffed.de-Gesetz besagt aber, dass es keinem User gibt, der mich auch nur annähernd mag o.O



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Explosion oder Katzenbabies, eins von beidem müsste eigentlich jeden Augenblick passieren. Vielleicht trainiert sie aber auch nur für einen Ottfried Fischer Lookalike-Contest.


 Rofl xD
Berichte im Liveticker davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juni 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Betrunken? *g*



Japp Frontal bis oben hin!


----------



## mastergamer (5. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Japp Frontal bis oben hin!



Darf' man auch den Anlass erfahren? *g* Oder war's einfach nur frustsaufen?


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Oder war's einfach nur frustsaufen?



Es ist bei Selor immer Frustsaufen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juni 2010)

nen paar kumpels waren da... mit denen wir schwimmen waren


----------



## mastergamer (5. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> nen paar kumpels waren da... mit denen wir schwimmen waren



Anscheinend wart' ihr nicht im Wasser schwimmen ... 

*einspiel*


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juni 2010)

Nachher nicht mehr...


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2010)

Kitten?
Geht das mit deiner Katze auch?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5KWTAq3GkfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juni 2010)

Schon, aber bei meiner Katze kommen die Geräusche nur hinten raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Schon, aber bei meiner Katze kommen die Geräusche nur hinten raus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist nen Programmfehler. Update besorgen


----------



## Razyl (6. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s5DvHHRHA5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Juni 2010)

die olle von dfb pokal auslosung geht mir voll auf die eier 
alle vereine in meiner umgebung sind alle auswerts das ist zum heullen -.-


----------



## P-bibi (6. Juni 2010)

Und ich will pennen, aber kann nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Juni 2010)

haste nen bruder oder schwester wen 1 von beiden die soll dir eine runterhauen dan kanste pennen ^^








jeahh nechste woche früh schicht ^^ nachmittags fussbal gucken wm wuhu 
japan soll gewinnen ^^


----------



## P-bibi (6. Juni 2010)

Hab 2 Brüder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hab ich nicht so Lust drauf, dann chill ich hier lieber noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Jetzt hab ich auch noch Mottenpampe an der Wand -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Juni 2010)

Langeweile Deluxe!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Juni 2010)

kein alkohol ist auch keine lösung ... good night 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Langeweile Deluxe!



Langeweile Deluxe²


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Juni 2010)

Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte zum Wichsen in den Keller gehen.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte zum Wichsen in den Keller gehen.



Rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Abend btw


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Juni 2010)

Versucht niemals...NIEMAKLS...trockene Haferflocken zu essen.
>.<
Und wenn, dann nicht ein Glas voll (150g ca...)


----------



## Razyl (6. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Versucht niemals...NIEMAKLS...trockene Haferflocken zu essen.
> >.<
> Und wenn, dann nicht ein Glas voll (150g ca...)



Selber schuld!


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Versucht niemals...NIEMAKLS...trockene Haferflocken zu essen.
> >.<
> Und wenn, dann nicht ein Glas voll (150g ca...)



Irgendein Blöder musste sowas ja ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yTnlils3K8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



genial <3


----------



## Skatero (6. Juni 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (6. Juni 2010)

LordofDemons aka LOD
Wenn du schon da bist... Hallo, komm schreib doch etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. Juni 2010)

Er tut es nicht.

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Razyl (6. Juni 2010)

Der ehrenwerte LoD enttäuscht uns? Es stimmt also... er wird älter und schwächer


----------



## Ykon (6. Juni 2010)

Er ist wohl zu senil geworden, um zu posten. :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Juni 2010)

WTF:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WZ8Gri6qWf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soramac (6. Juni 2010)

Eben Muse auf MTV Rock am Ring.

Einfach nur godlike, so eine gute Live Band gibt es nicht immer.


----------



## Dominau (6. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> WTF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ICH WOLLTE GRAD SCHLAFEN GEHN!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Juni 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> ICH WOLLTE GRAD SCHLAFEN GEHN!!!


Hunger auf Nudeln?
Der Fon. is ja nicht weit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (6. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ess grad tiramisu, danach geh ich pennen.
morgen muss ich ja wieder früh raus.


----------



## Trooperus (6. Juni 2010)

Hab grad noch Kunst Hausaufgabe gemacht...


----------



## Dominau (7. Juni 2010)

Man bekommt in Kunst hausaufgaben auf?
wo wohnst du den?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Man bekommt in Kunst hausaufgaben auf?
> wo wohnst du den??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sind die Hausaufgaben, wenn man waehrend den Stunden nicht am Bild malt, sondern lieber schwaetzt und es dafuer zuhause fertig machen muss.


----------



## Dominau (7. Juni 2010)

Stimmt, sowas gabs bei uns auch.
Aber ich hab das lieber schnell fertig gemalt und dann am Ende geredet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2010)

Wake me up, before you go go...


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2010)

Konnte jetzt live Muse und Rammstein sehen uebers Internet und muss sagen: Einfach geil, wenn jemand was anders meint. Kann sich den Finger sonst wo hin stecken.

Jetzt will Ich noch Pendulum, 30 Second to Mars, Zebrahead und A day to remember sehen *_*


----------



## Dominau (7. Juni 2010)

Bis heute abend nachtschwärmer!
werd mir jetzt auch paar auftritte anschauen von RaR.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Juni 2010)

21:09 Uhr und der erste Post :>


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> 21:09 Uhr und der erste Post :>



So what?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So what?



Jeder will irgendwann, irgendwie und bei irgendwas mal zuerst da sein, auch wenn wir das nicht zugeben. Ist wie mit dem Pinkeln unter der Dusche.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Jeder will irgendwann, irgendwie und bei irgendwas mal zuerst da sein, auch wenn wir das nicht zugeben. Ist wie mit dem Pinkeln unter der Dusche.



Deine Vergleiche sind göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2010)

ts schleimer^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ts schleimer^^



Pff, ich muss halt bei Kitten seinen Vergleichen immer mal wieder schmunzeln oder sogar lachen. Und seine Blogeinträge sind auch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (7. Juni 2010)

Interessiert zwar eh keine Sau, aber ich hab mich entschieden heute dem Nachtschwärmer mal wieder beizuwohnen... also wo gibts das Partybuffet?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juni 2010)

Wir gedenken heute den 3982 armen Neuronen die bei der heldenhaften Verteidigung von Homers Ilias gegen die infernalischen Streitmächte von Ignoranz und Fäkalhumor ihr Leben ließen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4WRoWPhLU2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2010)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Und denkt daran was auch immer ihr hört:
wer Nachts nicht schläft ist dumm

Es gibt viele dumme Menschen
und auch ich gehör dazu
ich scheiss auf meinen Biorhythmus
ach komm lass mich doch in Ruhe
Nachts geht einfach mehr
Nachts geh ich steil
da gelingt mir jeder Aim, ja da trifft auch jeder Pfeil_
[/font]


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juni 2010)

Ich bin zwar kein Schwede, aber heroisch fühle ich mich schon, so als Stimme des Volkes.

http://en.tackfilm.se/?id=1275939672916RA11


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Juni 2010)

Alter Schwede... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juni 2010)

Geil oder? ^^
Hat mir heute ein Kumpel gezeigt, fand ich sehr stylisch.


----------



## Kronas (7. Juni 2010)

wie funktioniert das :s


----------



## Exitorz (7. Juni 2010)

Bummtschikkiwauwau

Was geht?


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juni 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> wie funktioniert das :s



http://en.tackfilm.se/
Bild hochladen, der Anleitung folgen, fertig.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Schwede, aber heroisch fühle ich mich schon, so als Stimme des Volkes.
> 
> http://en.tackfilm.s...75939672916RA11



Ziehst du nun auch nach Schweden?


----------



## mookuh (7. Juni 2010)

moin


----------



## Exitorz (7. Juni 2010)

Ick will wow betakey <.< Blizz lässt warten, wa?


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2010)

Exitorz schrieb:


> Ick will wow betakey <.< Blizz lässt warten, wa?



Die beta hat ja nicht mal angefangen...


----------



## Exitorz (7. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die beta hat ja nicht mal angefangen...


Sag ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmmm. Hat wer musikvorschlag? Also ich hör von Sido & Kool savas bis Rammstein & Immortal so ziemlich alles


----------



## Kronas (7. Juni 2010)

http://en.tackfilm.se/?id=1275940890359RA19

i loled hard


----------



## Exitorz (7. Juni 2010)

Lulz. Wie ich "Berserkertitten" gelesen habe

Schande soll über mich kommen!


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2010)

http://en.tackfilm.se/?id=1275942994095RA43
Das ist viel witziger. Setzt aber einen guten Humor voraus. :>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Juni 2010)

Der war so schlecht, dass du damit den ganzen Thread für über 20 Minuten gekillt hast...


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Der war so schlecht, dass du damit den ganzen Thread für über 20 Minuten gekillt hast...



Meine Witze sind einfach hoch für das niedere Volk. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (7. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Meine Witze sind einfach hoch für das niedere Volk.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oder deine Witze sind zu nieder für das hohe Volk.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juni 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Oder deine Witze sind zu nieder für das hohe Volk.



Das glaub ich kaum.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2010)

Komm, lass uns fliegen gehen


----------



## EisblockError (8. Juni 2010)

hat wer lust über quantenphysik zu reden?


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> hat wer lust über quantenphysik zu reden?



Nein, denn ich geh jetzt offline.

Gute Nacht ihr unlustigen Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. Juni 2010)

Nabnd


----------



## mastergamer (8. Juni 2010)

Naböönd Leute.


----------



## Edou (8. Juni 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Naböönd Leute.



tag


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHngLJ0RlNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (8. Juni 2010)

Ich frag mich wie viel das kosten soll :>

Hallo an alle


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Juni 2010)

Gz, die Apple Typen lassen sich minimal was neues einfallen, das Ding ist nur leicht besser wie das iPhone und kann noch mehr unnötigen Käse. Das Ding ist echt nur noch für Styler und Angeber.


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie viel das kosten soll :>


Wie 3GS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Gz, die Apple Typen lassen sich minimal was neues einfallen, das Ding ist nur leicht besser wie das iPhone und kann noch mehr unnötigen Käse. Das Ding ist echt nur noch für Styler und Angeber.



Minimal? Hm, würde ich nicht sagen. Da sind schon einige Sachen dabei, die wirklich sehr nice sind. Und als Spieleplattform ist das iPhone genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (8. Juni 2010)

2andahalfmen :>
4 Folgen..davon 3 alte :/
Hura!

Edit// sogar 4 alte folgen glaub ich .____.


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2010)

Und da geht er dooooown!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juni 2010)

http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/treknology/warp1.htm

Sehr schönes ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> http://www.ex-astris...ology/warp1.htm
> 
> Sehr schönes ding
> 
> ...



Omg


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juni 2010)

Wenn auf dem neue I-Phone Lenas tolles Siegerlied schöner rüberkommt als auf dem alten, dann kauf ich es!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Omg



Ist dein Kopf explodiert?


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ist dein Kopf explodiert?



Nö, ich finde die Seite dennoch schlicht und ergreifend schwachsinnig.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juni 2010)

schakabumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Juni 2010)

MW2 mit Hagbart + Zam = OMFG! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (8. Juni 2010)

Ich grüss mal die Runde! *grüss*


----------



## Dracun (8. Juni 2010)

gruß zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (8. Juni 2010)

Hui Dracun Dich hab ich ja ewig nicht mehr geseh...lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie gehts dem Kleinen?


----------



## Breakyou (8. Juni 2010)

gute Nacht :O


----------



## Dracun (8. Juni 2010)

jut jut wächst & gedeiht .. wird immer frecher .. sprich er kommt nach dem papa ................ leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



werd wohl demnächst mal wieder en neuen Blog starten .. mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juni 2010)

nacht breakyou


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> jut jut wächst & gedeiht .. wird immer frecher .. sprich er kommt nach dem papa ................ leider
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit 4 wird er Grenzen testen.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Davatar (8. Juni 2010)

So war ne kurze Angelegenheit hier, muss die letzte Stunde heute noch sinnvoll verbringen, bevor ich auch heim und pennen geh. Gut Nacht allemiteinander!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Juni 2010)

Jmd. bei svz reported, weil diese Person meinen Namen als Schimpfwort benutzt und mich in svz dissn will.
Gutes Gefühl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich finde die Seite dennoch schlicht und ergreifend schwachsinnig.



Gibts dazu einen Grund oder liegt es einfach daran das du kein einziges Wort verstehst?


----------



## The Paladin (8. Juni 2010)

N´Abend

Gucke gerade Monk ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Juni 2010)

Lich Queen, meine Katze, bekommt grade Babies! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blutige Angelegenheit, das.

UPDATE: Die ersten sechs sind draußen - auf dem Video waren es nur fünf und wir dachten, dass es damit erledigt wäre. Kein Ende in Sicht...

UPDATE: Nun sind wir bei sieben...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeQIQ_SKBVY


----------



## TheGui (9. Juni 2010)

Wow grad gabs nen neuen WoW joke in Stargate (Universe)

und WTF Math Boy is Alli! FUUUUUUU


----------



## Breakyou (9. Juni 2010)

Torö


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Gibts dazu einen Grund oder liegt es einfach daran das du kein einziges Wort verstehst?



Star Trek
Das ist der Grund. Ich mag die Serie, das Universum, die Filme etc. nicht. Von daher sind auch solche Seiten für mich völlig bedeutungslos.


----------



## TheGui (9. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Star Trek
> Das ist der Grund. Ich mag die Serie, das Universum, die Filme etc. nicht. Von daher sind auch solche Seiten für mich völlig bedeutungslos.



du hast Star Trek Handys, MP3 und diverse andere schöne dinge die zumindest durch Star Treck inspiriert wurden zu verdanken... ob du es magst oder nich ^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> du hast Star Trek Handys, MP3 und diverse andere schöne dinge die zumindest durch Star Treck inspiriert wurden zu verdanken... ob du es magst oder nich ^^



Mehr oder weniger habe ich es einer Sci-Fi-Serie das zu verdanken...


----------



## TheGui (9. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mehr oder weniger habe ich es einer Sci-Fi-Serie das zu verdanken...



Das erste Handy wurde von einem Kerl erfunden der die Star Treck komunikatoren gesehen hat und sich dachte hm, wiso nicht!

Quiktime (vorgänger von mpeg3/4 und co.) wurde von einem Kerl programiert der das schnelle abrufen und anschauen sowie anhören von Filmen und Musik in Star Treck so toll fand das er es auch im realen Leben so haben wollte.

Bill Gates und so ziemlich jeder andere Nerd der 80er, 90er, und heute der Revolutionen in der PC Software hervorgebracht hatt war/ist ein Star Treck fan!
Und hatt sich stark davon beeinflusen lassen.

Ja du hast es ner Sci-Fi-Serie das zu verdanken..


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ja du hast es ner Sci-Fi-Serie das zu verdanken..



Nein, habe ich immer noch nicht.


----------



## TheGui (9. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich immer noch nicht.


aso, du hast kein Handy und hörst keine PM3!

na dan sorry ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Juni 2010)

Lass ihn... sonst schmeißt er sich gleich auf den Boden und fängt an zu schreien...


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> aso, du hast kein Handy und hörst keine PM3!
> 
> na dan sorry ^^



Handy habe ich, aber das verdanke ich immer noch keiner Serie, nur weil ein Typ das so toll fand. Da hat die Serie nicht viel dafür getan, da am Ende so oder so ein Mensch darauf gekommen wäre ...
Und MP3 nutze ich auch nicht mehr, AAC ist netter.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Juni 2010)

Benehmt Euch, Kinder. Ob wir Mobiltelefone und MP3s einzig und allein Star Trek zu verdanken haben, zweifle ich ganz offen an, aber dessenungeachtet ist das kein Grund für persönliche Beleidigungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Lass ihn... sonst schmeißt er sich gleich auf den Boden und fängt an zu schreien...



Nein, mein Nickname ist nicht Selor Kiith, der ein zu groß gewordenes Baby geworden ist. Tut mir leid, aber nächstes Mal klappt es vielleicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> da am Ende so oder so ein Mensch darauf gekommen wäre ...



Aha? Das weißt du woher? Welche Grundlage hat diese Aussage? Gibt es dazu auch einen logischen Schluss oder ist das nur geweine?


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Benehmt Euch, Kinder. Ob wir Mobiltelefone und MP3s einzig und allein Star Trek zu verdanken haben, zweifle ich ganz offen an, aber dessenungeachtet ist das kein Grund für persönliche Beleidigungen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für Star Dre.. äh Star Trek Fans schon.


----------



## XXI. (9. Juni 2010)

Darf ich kurz Werbung für meinen Hilferuf machen??

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/157834-cod4-punkbusterkick/

Dankö


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Aha? Das weißt du woher? Welche Grundlage hat diese Aussage? Gibt es dazu auch einen logischen Schluss oder ist das nur geweine?



Der Mensch ist seit jeher an neuer Technik interessiert und irgendwann wäre ein Mensch schon drauf gekommen und hätte sich kurioserweise gefragt "Ey, warum gibt es keine mobilen Telefongeräte?" ... Dafür braucht es keine Serie. Zudem es wahrscheinlich auch schon vor Star Trek mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Leute gegeben hat, die an so etwas gedacht haben.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Juni 2010)

Raz, Selor: Mowl. Sonst Bannierung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Raz, Selor: Mowl. Sonst Bannierung.



Ich kennen keinen User Raz.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Juni 2010)

Mh... *hammer raussuch*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Immernoch Erinnerungsprobleme?


----------



## TheGui (9. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zudem es wahrscheinlich auch schon vor Star Trek mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Leute gegeben hat, die an so etwas gedacht haben.



mitte der 60er jahre war das so futuristisch wie heute das klonen von menschen inenrhalb von wenigen minuten um den tot des originals zu vertuschen.


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Mh... *hammer raussuch*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja. Schon. Einige Lücken sind da schon vorhanden, aber kommt halt von "Sport ist Mord".


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juni 2010)

abend schwärmer Mit carchi is heute nicht zu spaßen der hat mich bloß weil ich arsch gesagt habe für 24 stunden im Buffed channel gebannöd


----------



## XXI. (9. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> mitte der 60er jahre war das so futuristisch wie heute das klonen von menschen.



Das Klonen is jetzt auch nich so futuristisch... 
Vll. war das aber auch extra o.o

Ich bin zu müde


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> abend schwärmer Mit carchi is heute nicht zu spaßen der hat mich bloß weil ich arsch gesagt habe für 24 stunden im Buffed channel gebannöd



So etwas sagt man auch nicht.


----------



## TheGui (9. Juni 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Das Klonen is jetzt auch nich so futuristisch...



naja, du weist wie weit weg wir vom richtigen Klonen sind?


----------



## XXI. (9. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> naja, du weist wie weit weg wir vom richtigen Klonen sind?



Dolly ftw 


bachtet meinen Link: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/157834-cod4-punkbusterkick/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> naja, du weist wie weit weg wir vom richtigen Klonen sind?



Wir nähern uns mit riesigen Schritten. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass Peter Crouch speziell für die englische Nationalmannschaft gezüchtet oder zumindest aus erlesenen Leichenteilen zusammengestellt wurde, denn er ist knapp 4 Meter groß und sieht nicht mal annähernd menschlich aus, spielt aber verdammt gut Fußball. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wir nähern uns mit riesigen Schritten. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass Peter Crouch speziell für die englische Nationalmannschaft gezüchtet oder zumindest aus erlesenen Leichenteilen zusammengestellt wurde, denn er ist knapp 4 Meter groß und sieht nicht mal annähernd menschlich aus, spielt aber verdammt gut Fußball.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dafür sehen seine Bewegungen dennoch recht... komisch aus. Ähnlich wie mit Luca Toni.


----------



## TheGui (9. Juni 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Dolly ftw



das kranke Tierchen das alles andere als ne gesunde Kopie des Spendertieres war?

und du weist das heute Klon Experimente nichts anderes als Glückstreffer sind?

so viele erfolglose Befruchtugen vor einer erfolgreichen Zellteilung sind nötig das ich es nicht erfolgreiches Klonen nenen mag!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür sehen seine Bewegungen dennoch recht... komisch aus. Ähnlich wie mit Luca Toni.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Juni 2010)

LOL Alko! Geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das meine ich! Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> LOL Alko! Geil!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf dem 2. sieht er wie so ein T-Wing fighter aus Star Wars aus.


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> LOL Alko! Geil!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie gehts eigentlich deinem Familienzuwachs? Alle gesund und munter?


----------



## Lari (9. Juni 2010)

*spam*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gehts eigentlich deinem Familienzuwachs? Alle gesund und munter?



Sechs geht es soweit gut, nummer sieben habe ich vorhin beerdigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Sechs geht es soweit gut, nummer sieben habe ich vorhin beerdigt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ooooh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist mies und traurig :< Armes Cat :<


----------



## Dracun (9. Juni 2010)

mein beileid kitten


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Den restlichen Kätzchen geht's zum Glück gut.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MT6IrWZ0FU


----------



## lolwut? (10. Juni 2010)

möp möp


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

nabend


----------



## lolwut? (10. Juni 2010)

hätte nicht gedacht das nach ungefähr 1 1/2 jahren immernoch die selben leute hier sind :O


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

lolwut? schrieb:


> möp möp



*Rolleyes*


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

hi razyl


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

lolwut? schrieb:


> hätte nicht gedacht das nach ungefähr 1 1/2 jahren immernoch die selben leute hier sind :O



Neuer Account... also bsit du wohl einer der seltenen, die hier mal gebannt wurden? Wer auch immer du bist

Edit: hallo Dracun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

lolwut? schrieb:


> hätte nicht gedacht das nach ungefähr 1 1/2 jahren immernoch die selben leute hier sind :O



Du leidest an einer seltenen Krankheit, dass dir 10 min wie 1 1/2 Jahre vorkommen...tragisch.


----------



## lolwut? (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Neuer Account... also bsit du wohl einer der seltenen, die hier mal gebannt wurden? Wer auch immer du bist
> 
> Edit: hallo Dracun
> 
> ...



weiß doch ganz genau wer ich bin >:

btw: alle die es nicht wissen können mir ne pm schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

lolwut? schrieb:


> weiß doch ganz genau wer ich bin >:
> 
> btw: alle die es nicht wissen können mir ne pm schreiben
> 
> ...



Woher soll ich wissen wer DU bist? o.O


----------



## lolwut? (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Woher soll ich wissen wer DU bist? o.O



schick mir einfach ne pm


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

lol Alko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. so neugierig bin ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2. wenn du schonmal gebannt wurdest is auch dieser acc bald zu . stimmts carcha? ... *duck & wegrenn*


----------



## lolwut? (10. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> lol Alko
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



muss nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

lolwut? schrieb:


> yo, deswegen versuch ich es schnell zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was willst du denn machen?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Mein Gott, was isser interessant.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolwut? (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was willst du denn machen?



den Weltuntergang vorhersagen .... oh wait :/


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was isser interessant.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum bist du aufeinmal MoD? :O



lolwut? schrieb:


> den Weltuntergang vorhersagen .... oh wait :/



Das haben schon viel zu viele Leute vor dir getan


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was isser interessant.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolwut? (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das haben schon viel zu viele Leute vor dir getan



Die Ironie sei mit dir!


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

taaadaaaa die Mod's sind da...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum bist du aufeinmal MoD? :O



Bin aufgewacht und hatte die Power.
So kam ich mit vier Jahren übrigens zu meinem Vollbart.


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Bin aufgewacht und hatte die Power.
> So kam ich mit vier Jahren übrigens zu meinem Vollbart.



OMG ein Chuck Norris KLON .......................... WUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH *wegrenn*


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

lolwut? schrieb:


> Die Ironie sei mit dir!


Ich bleibe bei der Macht.



Firun schrieb:


> taaadaaaa die Mod's sind da...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geh weg! Geh weg! :S


Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Bin aufgewacht und hatte die Power.
> So kam ich mit vier Jahren übrigens zu meinem Vollbart.



Hat sich deine Mama nicht darüber gewundert?


----------



## lolwut? (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> taaadaaaa die Mod's sind da...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: razyl haste meine pm überhaupt erhalten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat sich deine Mama nicht darüber gewundert?



Die hat doch selber einen.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

lolwut? schrieb:


> ps: razyl haste meine pm überhaupt erhalten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, ich frage mich aber immer noch, was dich wieder her treibt? o.O


Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Die hat doch selber einen.



Echt? Ist das nicht ein wenig komisch für eine Frau? ;O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> taaadaaaa die Mod's sind da...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo Firun.
XDDDDD


----------



## Dini (10. Juni 2010)

hai ho ihr schwärmis!


----------



## Lari (10. Juni 2010)

*spam* formerly known as +1


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallo Firun.
> XDDDDD



Schleim  nicht rum, ich hab das bild noch nicht vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Juni 2010)

OMG! Dini lebt ja doch noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> hai ho ihr schwärmis!


wat? wer bis denn du?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

hi humpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Es ist mit 99%-iger Sicherheit kein Zufall, dass auf einmal drei Mods hier sind...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Schleim nicht rum, ich hab das bild noch nicht vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du kennst das 2te schon?
:<


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

lolwut? schrieb:


> den Weltuntergang vorhersagen .... oh wait :/



Den hab ich für 2012 Geplant, wenn ich gnädig bin dürft ihr weiterleben.


----------



## lolwut? (10. Juni 2010)

hmm wo sind eigendlich die ganzen anderen leute vom früheren nachtschwärmer geblieben?


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

Sei ruhig edou 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

Servus Edou  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

lolwut? schrieb:


> hmm wo sind eigendlich die ganzen anderen leute vom früheren nachtschwärmer geblieben?



Minas: weg
Brille: hat nun ne Freundin
Mano: nur noch selten da
LoD: weg gegangen
Chopi: Lange nicht mehr gesehen
Lurock: weg


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Sei ruhig edou
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


a a a abb abberr abberrrrr des kannnnn i i ichhh nii ii d


Firun schrieb:


> Servus Edou
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Salü


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wers noch nicht kennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juni 2010)

Und der Arme Arme Razyl muss nun ganz alleine in diesem untermittelmäßigen Milieu die Zeit verbringen... hachja damals war alles besser...


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Und der Arme Arme Razyl muss nun ganz alleine in diesem untermittelmäßigen Milieu die Zeit verbringen... hachja damals war alles besser...



Wieso alleine? Hier gibt es doch viele neue Idioten, die hier posten


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso alleine? Hier gibt es doch viele neue Idioten, die hier posten



Aufpassen. Sonst schlägt der motivierte Jungmod noch zu.


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso alleine? Hier gibt es doch viele neue Idioten, die hier posten






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

lol  ist ja lustig  welche wut man aufbauen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Aufpassen. Sonst schlägt der motivierte Jungmod noch zu.



Und?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> lol ist ja lustig welche wut man aufbauen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist...nicht böse oder so...ich dachte schon.


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

vor allem du "nachhilfstarfleet kapitän" i binja auch wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und?




immer wieder göttlich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten swings Banhammer at Melih.
Critical hit!
Melih is banned for 9999 points of damage.


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> immer wieder göttlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich nenn ihn Razyl...


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

Kitten das hat dir der Teufel gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

Die nächste Verschönerung deines BIldes darfst du persönlich auswählen, wenn du willst, Firun. XD


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Kitten das hat dir der Teufel gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, äh hier. Was gibts?


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

rofl Alko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> immer wieder göttlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke, dass du mich sogar göttlich findest. Aber wie gesagt: Bannt mich nur, wiederkommen kann ich immer wieder. 



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Berserkerkitten swings Banhammer at Melih.
> Critical hit!
> Melih is banned for 9999 points of damage.


Und dann kommt er halt irgendwann wieder...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und dann kommt er halt irgendwann wieder...



Und dann geht er wieder. Die müssen wiederkommen, sonst hab ich nix zu tun.


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und dann geht er wieder. Die müssen wiederkommen, sonst hab ich nix zu tun.



Kümmer dich um deinen Nachwuchs :<


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Danke, dass du mich sogar göttlich findest. Aber wie gesagt: Bannt mich nur, wiederkommen kann ich immer wieder.




Sag mal warum drohst du uns eigentlich immer wieder mit dem selben Satz ?

jeden zweiten Tag lese ich diesen Satz von dir ,  hast du irgendwelche Probleme die du uns mitteilen möchtest?

Weil irgendwie könntest mal ne neue Scheibe auflegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Sag mal warum drohst du uns eigentlich immer wieder mit dem selben Satz ?
> 
> jeden zweiten Tag lese ich diesen Satz von dir , hast du irgendwelche Probleme die du uns mitteilen möchtest?
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir meine Posts ansehen, dann schreibe ich nicht den Satz jeden zweiten Tag. Und ja: Ich habe massig mit eurer Mod-Politik. Und nicht nur ich, sondern auch einige andere.


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Sag mal warum drohst du uns eigentlich immer wieder mit dem selben Satz ?
> 
> jeden zweiten Tag lese ich diesen Satz von dir , hast du irgendwelche Probleme die du uns mitteilen möchtest?
> 
> ...



Können und wollen is da so unstimmig^^


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

na dann lass doch mal raus  und gib gleich vorschläge zur verbesserung mit , denn motzen kann jeder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> na dann lass doch mal raus und gib gleich vorschläge zur verbesserung mit , denn motzen kann jeder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich brings einfacher auf den Punkt und zwar dank der Signatur von Thoor und Mano:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Falls jemand den Heidi Klum Schwachsinn guckt:

Ich hoffe diese Hannah gewinnt, die find ich am niedlichsten :< und die Blonde soll in hohem Bogen rausfliegen, das ist so ne falsche Schlage und n hässliches Miststück dazu!

PS: Heidi hat mal wieder den Prostituierten Look ausgegraben, nice!

Die Signatur ist NUR von mir, die hab ich FÜR Mano erstellt :<


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich brings einfacher auf den Punkt und zwar dank der Signatur von Thoor und Mano:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und wo sind nun die Vorschläge zur Verbesserung ?

und Beispiele hätte ich auch gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> na dann lass doch mal raus und gib gleich vorschläge zur verbesserung mit , denn motzen kann jeder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tiere nicht, zumindest Verstehen wir sie nicht. UND KITTEN DU BIST EIN MENSCH KEINE KATZE!!!111einself


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> und wo sind nun die Vorschläge zur Verbesserung ?



Ich glaube das hat Thoor oder Mano auch schon damals erwähnt.... 
Ich glaube sogar direkt gegenüber dir.


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hat Thoor oder Mano auch schon damals erwähnt....
> Ich glaube sogar direkt gegenüber dir.



Ich glaube, aber das ist ein Leiser verdacht, er will die Verbesserungs Vorschläge von dir zu hören/lesen bekommen.


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

Schaklabumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Leute das ist ein Forum also habt Spass :< ich habs damals und finde es heute ja auch ganz witzig aber ich habs mehr als Scherz empfunden :< Wenn irh was verändern wollt geht in die Politik, ich würde dich wählen Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

:< *schluchzendindereckesitzweilalleanderenstreiten*

ha meine neue rolle steht mir gut! 

och nö ich bleib beim rebell und beim revolutionär

NIEDER MIT DEM BUFFED REGIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *fahne schwenk und molotow cocktail in die buffed.de redaktion schmeiss*


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich glaube, aber das ist ein Leiser verdacht, er will die Verbesserungs Vorschläge von dir zu hören/lesen bekommen.



Wozu, wenn er sie eh schon weiß? Da könnte ich auch die Beiträge einfach zitieren.


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

*in deckung spring*


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Leute das ist ein Forum also habt Spass :< ich habs damals und finde es heute ja auch ganz witzig aber ich habs mehr als Scherz empfunden :< Wenn irh was verändern wollt geht in die Politik, ich würde dich wählen Razyl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast meine molotows geklaut, und ich hab sie gesucht, naja geht in ordnung.


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wozu, wenn er sie eh schon weiß? Da könnte ich auch die Beiträge einfach zitieren.



Gogo, Hf beim raussuchen. Ich glaube da wärs bissle schneller geschriebn


Argh Doppelpost :<


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> *in deckung spring*



Dracun, als aktiver buffed.de Forenuser musst du dich entscheiden, es ist wie bei Risen!

Schliess dich uns an, den tollen, starken Rebellen mit den wehenden Haaren, dem Sixpack und der zerissenen Buffed.de flagge in der hand die mit der zigarre im mund alle heissen frauen abbekommen

oder

buffed.de regierung, typen die aussehen wie firun (nicht böse gemeint is nur spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

keine antwort bedeutet buffed.de regierungsanhänger das heisst wir kidnappen dich stülpen dir ne tüte übern kopf und gucken dann ma was passiert >.>


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hat Thoor oder Mano auch schon damals erwähnt....
> Ich glaube sogar direkt gegenüber dir.



Wenn alles so shice ist warum postest du dann eigentlich hier so viel ?

Du glaubst, weisst es aber nicht, findest so einiges kacke, nennst aber keinen dirketen Sachverhalte oder zeigst sie uns auf was nun genau kacke ist.

Vielleicht hörst du einfach mal auf dich hinter anderen zu verstecken und vertrittst mal deine eigene Meinung?

Wenn dich was stört sprich es halt an, mach nen Thread auf stelle es zu Diskusion, aber nicht vergessen es sollte auch auf Tatsachen beruhen die man zurück verfolgen kann sonst ist es ziemlich sinnfrei.

Du musst halt mit den Leuten reden, Thread/PM, dann wird dir auch geholfen aber wenn du nur stur in dich hinein moserst, kann man dir nicht helfen weil es niemand riechen kann was dich stört.


so far , flame on und so...


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

Hallöchen


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Damn, Zu viel Wasser im Blut, Need MEZZO.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Bin ich der einziger der hier einfach das schreibt was ihm passt und dabei spass hat o.O

das ist ein FORUM also tut was ihr wollt wenns nicht recht ist gibts bannhammer vors xicht und problem ist gelöst ~.~


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2010)

Nabond ^^



Razyl schrieb:


> *Ich habe massig mit eurer Mod-Politik*. Und nicht nur ich, sondern auch einige andere.


Was isn dis fürn Deutsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dracun, als aktiver buffed.de Forenuser musst du dich entscheiden, es ist wie bei Risen!
> 
> Schliess dich uns an, den tollen, starken Rebellen mit den wehenden Haaren, dem Sixpack und der zerissenen Buffed.de flagge in der hand die mit der zigarre im mund alle heissen frauen abbekommen
> 
> ...



Och Thoor wenn du es bist de rmich so roichtig auspeitscht dann lass ich mich freiwillig entführen . *oh ja ...härter...fester ...gib mir tiernamen du sau * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und i bin immer rebellisch gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das müsstest du doch 

auch wissen wenn mir wat net passt dann sag i es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2010)

Neue sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Puh wird heute gespammt xD


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Bin ich der einziger der hier einfach das schreibt was ihm passt und dabei spass hat o.O
> 
> das ist ein FORUM also tut was ihr wollt wenns nicht recht ist gibts bannhammer vors xicht und problem ist gelöst ~.~



Oder du schreibst es weil dich niemand wahrnimmt! Also alle Ignorieren deine Posts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nabond ^^
> 
> 
> Was isn dis fürn Deutsch?
> ...


Schnelltipp deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Och Thoor wenn du es bist de rmich so roichtig auspeitscht dann lass ich mich freiwillig entführen . *oh ja ...härter...fester ...gib mir tiernamen du sau *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich zieh noch meine lederhosen mit pobacken ausschnitte an und meine ledermaske mit reissverschluss und komm dann bei dir vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw edou heute abend kommt auf eurosport wieder Wrestling bis um 2 uhr nachts oder so :<

PS: Machst du auto weg von da platz oder es gibt konsigwenzen!


----------



## The Paladin (10. Juni 2010)

Ich bin zwar nur ein "Casual-Buffed-user". Aber darf ich mal fragen was hier los ist?

Immer wieder gut @Thoor ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

geile Sign, dragon

Ausm ersten Buch, oder? Das Licht der ZAuberei?


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich zieh noch meine lederhosen mit pobacken ausschnitte an und meine ledermaske mit reissverschluss und komm dann bei dir vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eurosport look ich ned ich guck die events live an also brauch ich mir ned die wiederholungen oder was da kommt angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Wenn alles so shice ist warum postest du dann eigentlich hier so viel ?
> 
> Du glaubst, weisst es aber nicht, findest so einiges kacke, nennst aber keinen dirketen Sachverhalte oder zeigst sie uns auf was nun genau kacke ist.
> 
> ...



Warum ich hier soviel poste? Das wirst du noch früh genug erfahren...

Meine eigene Meinung? Meine Meinung entspricht der von Thoor und Mano in einigen Punkten. Und was du an den Worten "Zensur" und "Willkür" nicht verstehst ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel. Da kann ich dir auch ein direktes Beispiel nennen: Dracun. Er wurde gebannt und kurioserweise ohne Angabe von Gründen in den Logs. Oder Nuffing. Trotz mehrerer Regelverstöße gab es lange keinen Bann, ich glaube sie ist bis heute noch ohne Bann. Wenn, dann solltet ihr alle gleich behandeln...

Und warum nen eigenen Thread? Warum sollte ich mir die Mühe machen? Ändern wird sich eh nichts, das hat die Vergangenheit schon oft gezeigt.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> ... Du musst halt mit den Leuten reden, Thread/PM, ...


Die richtige Reihenfolge wäre ja erst PM, dann die nächstgrößere Runde, dann erst öffentlich usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*soerstmalduschengeh*


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nur ein "Casual-Buffed-user". Aber darf ich mal fragen was hier los ist?



Ich (Revolutionsführer von buffed.de) habe eine Revolution gegen das terroristische buffed.de regime vom zaum gestürzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(ich bin so stolz auf mich, und hintendurch verkauf ich dem regime infos über die rebellen wuahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

btw um mal für nen moment ernst zu werden, warum wurde harloww noch nicht perm gebannt? soviel wie der hier provoziert, flamed und ärger macht?


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> geile Sign, dragon
> 
> Ausm ersten Buch, oder? Das Licht der ZAuberei?



*Sich total verwundert umdreh*
ZOMG ZOMG Du magst Terry Pratchet? Vergiss alles was ich je gesagt habe, ich mag dich xD


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich zieh noch meine lederhosen mit pobacken ausschnitte an und meine ledermaske mit reissverschluss und komm dann bei dir vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

JUHUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Sich total verwundert umdreh*
> ZOMG ZOMG Du magst Terry Pratchet? Vergiss alles was ich je gesagt habe, ich mag dich xD



wenn dat deine alte mitkriegt gibts paar mitm nudelholz du!

@dracun: soll ich noch stilletten mitbringen :<


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> wenn dat deine alte mitkriegt gibts paar mitm nudelholz du!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin seit kurzem wieder gluecklicher Single 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Sich total verwundert umdreh*
> ZOMG ZOMG Du magst Terry Pratchet? Vergiss alles was ich je gesagt habe, ich mag dich xD



Am liebsten das mit den Hexen (wie verhext glaub heiß des) und Gevatter Tod.

ICH GLAUBE,ICH KONNTE MICH MIT DER GRÜNEN FLASCHE ANFREUNDEN.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich bin seit kurzem wieder gluecklicher Single
> ...



Ach, hat sie dich verlassen? Was ne Überraschung :S


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich bin seit kurzem wieder gluecklicher Single
> ...



Gibt es dazu auch ein genaues Datum? Ich würde gerne wissen ob ich den Wettgewinn einstreichen darf...


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich bin seit kurzem wieder gluecklicher Single
> ...



single und glücklich im gleichen satz ist wie germanys next topmodel und unterhaltungswert im gleichen satz

GELOGEN!

ihr seid so fies :< vielleicht ist dragon grade richtig traurig :<


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2010)

Gevatter Tod ist richtig Cool, aber es geht nix ueber Samuell Mumm!
Wie der Typ so richtig "badass" ist, einfach genial!


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

hat hier nie jemand albert speers biografie gelesen? DAS hat bildungswert!


----------



## Tilbie (10. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

aber bitte lieber thoor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber die mit den 20 cm absätzen .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> single und glücklich im gleichen satz ist wie germanys next topmodel und unterhaltungswert im gleichen satz
> 
> GELOGEN!
> 
> ihr seid so fies :< vielleicht ist dragon grade richtig traurig :<



Na und? Und ja: als Single kann man auch glücklich sein


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> aber bitte lieber thoor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



20 ZENTIMETER! 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9F65atreVM[/youtube]

und da soll nochmal einer sagen männer mit kindern würden keine zweideutigen anspielungen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (10. Juni 2010)

Ah, ein Regierungssturz, der letzte Regierungssturz bei dem meine Familie dabei war, war 1991 - 1995. 

Aber ich bin da anders. Ich bin immer auf der Seite der Regierung weil alles eine Ordnung und Zensur braucht.

Ich wollte eigentlich jetzt mehr schreiben, aber mein Vater sagt ich soll abdrehen weil der PC ziemlich laut ist und meine Geschwister im Nebenzimmer net pennen können. ^^

Also Gn8, bis morgen bei einer weiteren Runde "Nachtschwärmer"


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> ... Warum ich hier soviel poste? Das wirst du noch früh genug erfahren...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wahrscheinlich ist es vielmehr nur von harmloser Art -
dem Bedürfnis von vielen und oft mit Reaktionen gelesen zu werden -
das Bedürfnis nach Aufmerksamkeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so Wasser ist nun kalt *duschen*^^


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Gevatter Tod ist richtig Cool, aber es geht nix ueber Samuell Mumm!
> Wie der Typ so richtig "badass" ist, einfach genial!



Kenn ich ned, bin noch am Lesen von dem Fetten Sammelband "Die Scheibenwelt"


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> single und glücklich im gleichen satz ist wie germanys next topmodel und unterhaltungswert im gleichen satz
> 
> GELOGEN!
> 
> ihr seid so fies :< vielleicht ist dragon grade richtig traurig :<



Tz was du redest xD
Einziger punkt wo ich zustimme: Sie sind fies^^ Rest is unwahr. Mir gehts gut, ich trauere nicht nach und genau wie vor der Beziehung interessiere ich mich wieder n Scheiss um Liebe^^

Selor: Montag^^ Und du hast gewettet ich waere ein "Emotionales Wrack" -> du hast verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Razyl: Du kennst wahrscheilich wie das so typisch lautet " Freunde bleiben, mag dich eigentlich blablub... aber nichts fuer eine Beziehung" Is mir aber ziemlich egal im moment^^


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> single und glücklich im gleichen satz ist wie germanys next topmodel und unterhaltungswert im gleichen satz
> 
> GELOGEN!
> 
> ihr seid so fies :< vielleicht ist dragon grade richtig traurig :<



Nein, er liebt Soladra. :<


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und damit wär sicher für 10 minuten ruhe im kasten weil sich alle übergeben müssen


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, ich habe mir was schon ausgedacht.


----------



## mookuh (10. Juni 2010)

abnd


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe mir was schon ausgedacht.



Falls du paar Molotows, C4 oder auch n Kampfbattalion brauchst meld dich bei mir oder Edou wir helfen unsere Mitrebellen gern.

(wenn du berserkittens kleine katzen triffts hol ich die machete raus!)


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> 20 ZENTIMETER!
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=w9F65atreVM[/youtube]
> 
> ...



ALTER WIE ICH DIESES LIED als JUGENDLICHER GEHASST HABE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Nein, er liebt Soladra. :<



mag &#8800; liebt^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Falls du paar Molotows, C4 oder auch n Kampfbattalion brauchst meld dich bei mir oder Edou wir helfen unsere Mitrebellen gern.
> 
> (wenn du berserkittens kleine katzen triffts hol ich die machete raus!)



Wozu so einen Quatsch?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Nein, er liebt Soladra. :<



Außerdem hat buffed mich schon mit Lethior vetkuppelt


----------



## Tilbie (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt hab ich auf die tastatur gekotzt...
BÄH!


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wozu so einen Quatsch?



kA dachte nur falls du bei deinem Sturz Hilfe brauchst :<

lasst mal soladria zufrieden sie ist meine domi..... ach du scheisse die ist ja 13, hab nix gesagt o.O halt dich mal lieber an dragon1 hier!


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

Moohkuh .. wie isset du alte Milchkuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Falls du paar Molotows, C4 oder auch n Kampfbattalion brauchst meld dich bei mir oder Edou wir helfen unsere Mitrebellen gern.
> 
> (wenn du berserkittens kleine katzen triffts hol ich die machete raus!)


Jup, Vorräte für Mitrebellen sind Kostenlos, und nicht Begrenzt.



dragon1 schrieb:


> mag &#8800; liebt^^



Gott sagt du Sollst nicht Lügen, ich gebe dir das Recht dazu!


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> kA dachte nur falls du bei deinem Sturz Hilfe brauchst :<



Es wird doch kein Sturz. Es wird mehr oder weniger Arbeit werden.


----------



## mookuh (10. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Moohkuh .. wie isset du alte Milchkuh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das geschäft läuft, aber lidl zahlt immer weniger pro liter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA ICH FREU MIR NEN AST AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

die blonde zicke ist rausgeflogen bei heidi, ich lach mich scheckig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Razyl: Du kennst wahrscheilich wie das so typisch lautet " Freunde bleiben, mag dich eigentlich blablub... aber nichts fuer eine Beziehung" Is mir aber ziemlich egal im moment^^



Wer kennt das nicht?


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2010)

Bin mal Hausaufgaben ma...vergesst es, ich bin schloafen^^


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

@Thoor

Das nennt man Vintage und war früher sogar beliebt.


----------



## mookuh (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA ICH FREU MIR NEN AST AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> die blonde zicke ist rausgeflogen bei heidi, ich lach mich scheckig
> 
> ...



wth?!

wer schaut schon germanys next topmodel an?


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> @Thoor
> 
> Das nennt man Vintage und war früher sogar beliebt.



mir egal was das ist oder wie manns nennt das ist EKLIG

stell dir mal vor wie sich da so krichtiere entwickeln :< und wie sich da im sommer der schweiss fängt

wer in den nächsten 5 minuten hier postet ist eklig weil er von der vorstellung nicht brechen musste!

/e lachmann ist in dem thread

HEIL DIR GROSSE LACHMANN!


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

Ich habe schon Dinge gesehen Thoor, da bist du noch mit der Rassel um den Weihnachtsbaum gerannt. Mich kann so ein bisschen Bewuchs nicht schrecken *schnüffel*


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> wth?!
> 
> wer schaut schon germanys next topmodel an?



Leute, die zu cviele Gehirnzellen haben.


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o86K1CaZ_As[/youtube]


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Leute, die zu cviele Gehirnzellen haben.



kennste brainafk tv laufen lassen  wirste zwischen 16 und 22 auch noch kennenlernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@dracun noch son video und ich hol gleich meine molotows hervor!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-6FPOS0Zw0c[/youtube]

wennschon dennschon...


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> mir egal was das ist oder wie manns nennt das ist EKLIG
> 
> stell dir mal vor wie sich da so krichtiere entwickeln :< und wie sich da im sommer der schweiss fängt
> 
> wer in den nächsten 5 minuten hier postet ist eklig weil er von der vorstellung nicht brechen musste!


Früher war das normal...



Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Dinge gesehen Thoor, da bist du noch mit der Rassel um den Weihnachtsbaum gerannt. Mich kann so ein bisschen Bewuchs nicht schrecken *schnüffel*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

Alter das kommt mir so bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Cd-Versionis genialer .. weil da noch des kind mit eingespielt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

Mag hier wer InEx?


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Dinge gesehen Thoor, da bist du noch mit der Rassel um den Weihnachtsbaum gerannt. Mich kann so ein bisschen Bewuchs nicht schrecken *schnüffel*



Noxiel hat sicher zöpfe in seine achselhaare geflochten XD

ok jetzt wirds eklig sry... :s


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

Apropos Lieblingscharakter Scheibenwelt: Ugh!




Thoor schrieb:


> Noxiel hat sicher zöpfe in seine achselhaare geflochten XD
> 
> ok jetzt wirds eklig sry... :s




Nasenhaare, und am Ende zusammengeknotet. Darauf lasse ich dann immer kleine Kinder schaukeln.


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> kennste brainafk tv laufen lassen  wirste zwischen 16 und 22 auch noch kennenlernen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


!


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Noxiel, wenn du das hier kennst brech ich echt in die ecke:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jdqk7BUSm0[/youtube]


----------



## Tilbie (10. Juni 2010)

bin schnellkotzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> mir egal was das ist oder wie manns nennt das ist EKLIG
> 
> stell dir mal vor wie sich da so krichtiere entwickeln :< und wie sich da im sommer der schweiss fängt
> 
> ...




hail!


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

Wer hat nochmal gewettet,. das Lethior und Ich nach 2 Wochen schluss machen?

hey Lachmann , lang nimmer gesehn?


----------



## mookuh (10. Juni 2010)

Vote for /unban Melih

http://my.buffed.de/groups/2636/view/


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

http://my.buffed.de/groups/2636/view/
Joint da mal bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

@Thoor
Mal ganz ehrlich. Den Witz habe ich irgendwann um 1994 das erste Mal von meinem Vater gehört.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Wer ist Melih :< klingt wie Mehl 

welchen witz?


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

*kopfschüttel* 

Ein wenig infantil, meint ihr nicht?


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Noxiel, wenn du das hier kennst brech ich echt in die ecke:
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-jdqk7BUSm0[/youtube]



Ahh wei eklig is das denn? .. i lieg hier grad am boden und kann nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wer hat nochmal gewettet,. das Lethior und Ich nach 2 Wochen schluss machen?


erzaehlt mal was da war, habs nicht mitbekommen und find solche geschichten witzig^^


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Ich kanns noch toppen

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANcHNS1AjY4&feature=related[/youtube]!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wer hat nochmal gewettet,. das Lethior und Ich nach 2 Wochen schluss machen?
> 
> hey Lachmann , lang nimmer gesehn?



jaaa, in letzter zeit wenig bock auf buffed gehabt :x


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

DER schrieb:


> jaaa, in letzter zeit wenig bock auf buffed gehabt :x



nein, nicht du auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das habt ihr davon ihr doofen mods!


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> erzaehlt mal was da war, habs nicht mitbekommen und find solche geschichten witzig^^



_Haben uns auf bufed kennegelernt und sind seit Dezember ein Paar... was mich Daran erinnert: Fernbeziehungen sin scheiße


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> _Haben uns auf bufed kennegelernt und sind seit Dezember ein Paar... was mich Daran erinnert: Fernbeziehungen sin scheiße



echt jetzt :O kranker scheiss was ich die jugend heute ausdenkt o.O


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> nein, nicht du auch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tja, freundin und so halt auch noch :<
wenig zeit für buffed geblieben mir ist :<


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> echt jetzt :O kranker scheiss was ich die jugend heute ausdenkt o.O



Jep, echt jetzt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

DER schrieb:


> jaaa, in letzter zeit wenig bock auf buffed gehabt :x



Inner 11. bei uns is einer mit Municipal Waist Shirt un Iron Maidn Buttons aufm Rucksack...un lange Haare un Bart.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

BUM da befolgt man firuns vorschlag und die willkür schlägt zu =(


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Inner 11. bei uns is einer mit Municipal Waist Shirt un Iron Maidn Buttons aufm Rucksack...un lange Haare un Bart.



diesem typen solltest du ehren und lobpreisen!


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

DER schrieb:


> diesem typen solltest du ehren und lobpreisen!



in der 11. klassen nen vollbart? oft sitzengeblieben wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

dragon1 der heißt aber doch Pratchett! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> BUM da befolgt man firuns vorschlag und die willkür schlägt zu =(






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> dragon1 der heißt aber doch Pratchett!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



spielt du cod auf ps3 oder auf pc 

btw 3001 post innerhalb von 4 jahren

ich werd gleich melancholisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke buffed.de wie ihr früher wart und wie ihr heute zum teil seid =(


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> in der 11. klassen nen vollbart? oft sitzengeblieben wa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja ne :O
ich lass mir auch seit 2 wochen einen bart wachsen .. läuft super :>


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

Werd' dir erstmal über die Bedeutung von Willkür klar Thoor. Habt ihr irgendwas getrunken, dass ihr jetzt so rumspinnt?


----------



## mookuh (10. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Werd' dir erstmal über die Bedeutung von Willkür klar Thoor. Habt ihr irgendwas getrunken, dass ihr jetzt so rumspinnt?



noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> dragon1 der heißt aber doch Pratchett!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibts jeden Tag Mod Roulette?
Ein Messer wird gezogen, gedreht bis es zufällig nen User trifft und der wird gebannt? :<


P.S. Ironie^^.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Werd' dir erstmal über die Bedeutung von Willkür klar Thoor. Habt ihr irgendwas getrunken, dass ihr jetzt so rumspinnt?



mal ganz im ernst hier noxiel, langsam gehst mir aufn sack, wie oft muss ich dir noch sagen das es eh nur spass ist? ich weiss sehr wohl was willkür bedeutet, habe ich irgendwann in den 13 jahren schule mal gelernt, danke! ich benutze dieses wort ganz bewusst und du weisst genau es ist nur spass, falls nicht solltest du halt mal meine posts lesen, langsam nervts!

danke!


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

Dank euch bin cih glücklich verknallt! Dank euch hatte ich in den Somerferien Leute, die dafür gesorgt habn, dass ich ausleben konnte, wie krank ich bin! Danke auch für alles. Und vor allem: Danke für den Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Werd' dir erstmal über die Bedeutung von Willkür klar Thoor. Habt ihr irgendwas getrunken, dass ihr jetzt so rumspinnt?



Nö, ich trinke nur selten Alk. Aber ihr habt doch gesagt, wir sollen Threads aufmachen...


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dank euch bin cih glücklich verknallt! Dank euch hatte ich in den Somerferien Leute, die dafür gesorgt habn, dass ich ausleben konnte, wie krank ich bin! Danke auch für alles. Und vor allem: Danke für den Nachtschwärmer!



np dude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (10. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dank euch bin cih glücklich verknallt! Dank euch hatte ich in den Somerferien Leute, die dafür gesorgt habn, dass ich ausleben konnte, wie krank ich bin! Danke auch für alles. Und vor allem: Danke für den Nachtschwärmer!



Wir wissen das wir gut sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dank euch bin cih glücklich verknallt! Dank euch hatte ich in den Somerferien Leute, die dafür gesorgt habn, dass ich ausleben konnte, wie krank ich bin! Danke auch für alles. Und vor allem: Danke für den Nachtschwärmer!



Ich war nicht dabei. T_T egal ich gehör zu neueren generation. UND ZU DEM THREAD WURDE ICH NICHT!! gezwungen, ich tat es aus eigenen Stücken...naja teilweise :>

Aber Soladra, du bist in ordnung! ich kann dich leiden.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich war nicht dabei. T_T egal ich gehör zu neueren generation. UND ZU DEM THREAD WURDE ICH NICHT!! gezwungen, ich tat es aus eigenen Stücken...naja teilweise :>



Ich bin halt oldsql :/ 

wie lange gibts buffe.de forum eigenlich schon? das design hat sich inzwischen 3x verändert wenn ich richtig gezählt habe


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/groups/2636/view/
> Joint da mal bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, da ich keine Ahnung habe, wer das sein soll.
Habe seit 2006 noch nie was von dem User gesehen, gehört, gelesen etc.

...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> spielt du cod auf ps3 oder auf pc


PC natürlich! Shooter mit Gamepad find ich eklig! *schauder*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Juni 2010)

Nein, wir schauklen und gerade gegenseitig in ICQ hoch Nox. :>
Und ich werde für diese Aussag jetzt gleich gevierteilt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Aber Soladra, du bist in ordnung! ich kann dich leiden.



Fix´d


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> PC natürlich! Shooter mit Gamepad find ich eklig! *schauder*



/sign

Auch wenn ich MW 2 gar nicht spiele. Aber Shooter auf der Konsole ==> No go


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> PC natürlich! Shooter mit Gamepad find ich eklig! *schauder*



ich habs mir wegen meiner full hd glotze auf ps3 gekauft aber ich bereus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

@all Lethior meint, dass die eine Hälfte von euch Arbeitslos ist, die andere irgendwann im Knast saß, und die, die mit Gehirn aus der Masse rausstechen, machen einen großen Bogen um den Nachtschwärmer.


Das ist zwar nichrt der genaue Wortklang, aber so von Sinn her wars das


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> @all Lethior meint, dass die eine Hälfte von euch Arbeitslos ist, die andere irgendwann im Knast saß, und die, die mit Gehirn aus der Masse rausstechen, machen einen großen Bogen um den Nachtschwärmer.



Na und? Wer ist überhaupt dieser Lethior?


----------



## mookuh (10. Juni 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nein, wir schauklen und gerade gegenseitig in ICQ hoch Nox. :>
> Und ich werde für diese Aussag jetzt gleich gevierteilt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kill it with fire


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich habs mir wegen meiner full hd glotze auf ps3 gekauft aber ich bereus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na ja, am PC auf 1920x1080 und mit Maus/Keyboard ist mir lieber auf der PS3. Konsolen sind mehr was für Castle Crashers, Soul Calibur und RL-Sessions mit Freunden, find ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> @all Lethior meint, dass die eine Hälfte von euch Arbeitslos ist, die andere irgendwann im Knast saß, und die, die mit Gehirn aus der Masse rausstechen, machen einen großen Bogen um den Nachtschwärmer.
> 
> 
> Das ist zwar nichrt der genaue Wortklang, aber so von Sinn her wars das



warte nur bis ich mal ausm knast komme und arbeit gefunden habe, dann kannste was erleben du!

Racing games und games wie assassines creed rocken übelst auf ps3 :< shooter sind wirklich nicht so prall...

@razyl, ich glaub das ist son typ der kleine mädchen aus spieleforen abschleppt aber kA :<


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

dein typ hat den knall net gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder heißt er zufälligerweise selor? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






so jetzt aber wirklich ab ins bettchen liebe kinder, papa muss morgen früh raus .. also haut die butze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (10. Juni 2010)

Ich bin immer noch dafür den Postcounter im Nachtschwärmer auszustellen. Ich glaube es wäre hier deutlich stiller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> @razyl, ich glaub das ist son typ der kleine mädchen aus spieleforen abschleppt aber kA :<



Also unwichtig?


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

PS: Lieber einen stehen haben und nichtmehr sitzen können als einen sitzen haben und nichtmehr stehen können

nuff said 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jo razyl, die gibts in thailand wie sand am meer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> jo razyl, die gibts in thailand wie sand am meer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In Thailand spielen sie auch Aion... :S


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> In Thailand spielen sie auch Aion... :S



jetzt wirds fies


----------



## mookuh (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> jo razyl, die gibts in thailand wie sand am meer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eigene erfahrung? xD


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> jetzt wirds fies



Wieso?


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> eigene erfahrung? xD



jetzt weiss ich wieder wer dieses pack mehl da ist dank deinem avatar (ist das nicht der, der die pics von anderen als seine eigenen ausgegeben hat )

weil nicht alle aion spieler auf kleine mädchen stehen razyl, wenn du aion spielst bist du denk ich mal mehr der "boy typ" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

seid nicht so gemin, die Asiaten wissens nicht besser!


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> seid nicht so gemin, die Asiaten wissens nicht besser!



dein lalilothrough da ist doch sicher auchn asiate  oder nicht :< (dacht ich jetzt wirklich )


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> weil nicht alle aion spieler auf kleine mädchen stehen razyl, wenn du aion spielst bist du denk ich mal mehr der "boy typ"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab sogar Aion gespielt ... auch wenn das Spiel gut ist, der Style geht gar nicht.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar Aion gespielt ... auch wenn das Spiel gut ist, der Style geht gar nicht.



ich hab mir einfach leicht die birne gekratzt als du überdimensionierte pilze killen musst (fly for fun oder was?)


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum ich hier soviel poste? Das wirst du noch früh genug erfahren...
> 
> Meine eigene Meinung? Meine Meinung entspricht der von Thoor und Mano in einigen Punkten.



und weiter ? die anderen Punkte?



Razyl schrieb:


> Und was du an den Worten "Zensur" und "Willkür" nicht verstehst ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel.



Geh mal nach China da wirst du fündig aber sicherlich nicht hier im Forum.
Du bist anderer Meinung ? dann Zeig mir bitte wo die Zensur statt findet.



Razyl schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir auch ein direktes Beispiel nennen: Dracun. Er wurde gebannt und kurioserweise ohne Angabe von Gründen in den Logs.



Hast du schon mal in einer Firma gearbeitet oder auf einer Baustelle ? 
Fehler können immer passieren, niemand ist davor gewapnet und wenn du das nicht tolerieren kannst musst du noch was lernen. 





Razyl schrieb:


> Oder Nuffing. Trotz mehrerer Regelverstöße gab es lange keinen Bann, ich glaube sie ist bis heute noch ohne Bann. Wenn, dann solltet ihr alle gleich behandeln...



Ehrlich gesagt war das vor meiner Zeit und von da bis jetzt habe ich den User hier nicht einmal Aktiv im Forum gesehen.




Razyl schrieb:


> Und warum nen eigenen Thread? Warum sollte ich mir die Mühe machen? Ändern wird sich eh nichts, das hat die Vergangenheit schon oft gezeigt.



Also hast du dich aufgegeben, und ja sich mal mühe zu machen ist natürlich nicht so leicht wie einfach nur zu motzen "mimim alles ist ja sooo schlecht".
Diese Aussage zeigt mir wiederrum das mein Versuch mit dir ein ordentliches Gespräch zu führen eigentlich für den Po ist, nun gut dann ist es eben so.

Am Ende kann aber nun niemand sagen ich hätte es nicht Versucht mit dir über Probleme zu reden/schreiben.


----------



## mookuh (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> (ist das nicht der, der die pics von anderen als seine eigenen ausgegeben hat )



das war nuffing...


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> seid nicht so gemin, die Asiaten wissens nicht besser!



Eyy, keine genemigung für Sigi, da denkt man noch ich würde für dich leiden. Ich kenn dich doch garned dann werd ich sicher nicht deinen Leid lindern.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> dein lalilothrough da ist doch sicher auchn asiate  oder nicht :< (dacht ich jetzt wirklich )



 Lethior? Nö, der kommt aus Deutschland.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> das war nuffing...



uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuups

@firun, ich würde wirklich gerne ERNSTHAFT! etwas wissen (soll keine provokation sein es interessiert mich!)

warum wurde harlow erst so spät (ist er jetzt überhaupt) gebannt worden? er hat in jedem seiner posts nur provoziert und geflamed und das war einfach nur offensichtlich >.>


----------



## Skatero (10. Juni 2010)

Nabend


----------



## mookuh (10. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend



hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Kann mir mal einer per pm schreiben was melith gemacht hat oder was buffed.de gemacht das er gebannt worden ist, würd mich wirklich interessieren


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juni 2010)

wie sie hier alle provokant provozieren D:
soll ich mich dem anschliessen?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

Muss vom Rechner weg -.- Schule wird überbewertet

Bis morgend Nacht.

And don't forget:

We are family! Die pervers-kranken Buffiely!


----------



## mookuh (10. Juni 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wie sie hier alle provokant provozieren D:
> soll ich mich dem anschliessen?



ja


----------



## Skatero (10. Juni 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> hi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast eine coole Signatur und dein Avatar ist auch cool.



Thoor schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer per pm schreiben was melith gemacht hat oder was buffed.de gemacht das er gebannt worden ist, würd mich wirklich interessieren



Nicht viel. :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juni 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> ja



nö


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> und weiter ? die anderen Punkte?
> 
> Das wären wieder Punkte, die noch vor deiner Zeit existierten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Juni 2010)

Nabend 

*Popcorn mampf*

Ist heute wieder mal spannend hier :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juni 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> *Popcorn mampf*
> 
> Ist heute wieder mal spannend hier :O



OH MEIN GOTT
JIGSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW


----------



## mookuh (10. Juni 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> *Popcorn mampf*
> 
> Ist heute wieder mal spannend hier :O



Eeeeeeeeeeeer leeeeeeeeeeeeebt


----------



## Skatero (10. Juni 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> *Popcorn mampf*
> 
> Ist heute wieder mal spannend hier :O



Ja.

Icq.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Juni 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeer leeeeeeeeeeeeebt




Jaaaaaaaaaa er lebt noch er lebt noch! Jaaaaaa .... :>


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

Ihr wisst, das Zensur eine politische Handhabe der Meinungsbeschränkung ist? Nur für den Fall, dass das noch nicht durchgedrungen sein sollte, ist Buffed keine Staatsmacht sondern ein Unternehmen. 

Ich wollt's nur mal angesprochen haben....so mal kurz.


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaa er lebt noch er lebt noch! Jaaaaaa .... :>



JIGSAW!!!111einself


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Juni 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nö


Braver Lachi. *tätschel*


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ihr wisst, das Zensur eine politische Handhabe der Meinungsbeschränkung ist? Nur für den Fall, dass das noch nicht durchgedrungen sein sollte, ist Buffed keine Staatsmacht sondern ein Unternehmen.
> 
> Ich wollt's nur mal angesprochen haben....so mal kurz.



Und in Unternehmen kann es auch eine Art der Zensur geben.


----------



## mookuh (10. Juni 2010)

ich bin dann mal off 	bis die tage...


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juni 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Braver Lachi. *tätschel*



&#9829;


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

Kann es per Definition eben nicht.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kann es per Definition eben nicht.



Muss heutzutage alles 1:1 stimmen? Ich glaube nicht :>


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ihr wisst, das Zensur eine politische Handhabe der Meinungsbeschränkung ist? Nur für den Fall, dass das noch nicht durchgedrungen sein sollte, ist Buffed keine Staatsmacht sondern ein Unternehmen.
> 
> Ich wollt's nur mal angesprochen haben....so mal kurz.



Lass es einfach ,er wird immer recht haben  , es ist nun mal so.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Muss heutzutage alles 1:1 stimmen? Ich glaube nicht :>


Warst du es nicht eben, der so vehement auf einem Fehler herumgeritten ist, der so gravierend war, dass er eigentlich nicht vorkommen darf? Wenn schon alles seine Richtigkeit haben soll, dann in allen Bereichen.


Es ist ja "nur" ein Forum.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Könnte mir jetz mal jemand in 5 fachem gottes namen sagen was melith getan hat, ich werd noch irre hier o.O

und wer "nicht viel" schreibt bekommt gleich nudelholz an kopf geworfen


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Warst du es nicht eben, der so vehement auf einem Fehler herumgeritten ist, der so gravierend war, dass er eigentlich nicht vorkommen darf? Wenn schon alles seine Richtigkeit haben soll, dann in allen Bereichen.



Ja war ich. Aber Zensur kann auch auf anderen Ebenen stattfinden, ebenso wie Fehler. Nur das sie wohl gravierender in anderen Bereichen sind, als nur in einem relativ kleinen Forum.


----------



## Skatero (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Könnte mir jetz mal jemand in 5 fachem gottes namen sagen was melith getan hat, ich werd noch irre hier o.O
> 
> und wer "nicht viel" schreibt bekommt gleich nudelholz an kopf geworfen



Wenig.


----------



## Jester (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und in Unternehmen kann es auch eine Art der Zensur geben.



Um mich hier mal kurz einzumischen...
Kannst du mir auch nur ein Beispiel für die Zensur hier im Forum geben?


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Must ja eben doch sehr schmunzeln.

Neuer User tritt dem Fanclub </Unban Melih> bei.
Das Erste, was er schreibt: 


> HI LEUTE ICH bin MELIH ... WAS GEHT AB ?



unwissend? oder ...?

ps. 

Ach Gott - Ihr mit Eurer Zensur immer !!!
Diskutiert Ihr auch immer endlos über die Zensuren beim Lehrer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jede Regel ist quasi eine Zensur.
Gott sei Dank, gibt es Regeln!


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

*Zensur* steht für:


ein politisches Verfahren, um Inhalte zu kontrollieren, siehe Zensur (Informationskontrolle)
eine Leistungsbeurteilung in der Schule; für die Maßnahme selbst siehe Leistungsbeurteilung (Schule), (als Metonymie) für das Resultat der Maßnahme siehe Schulnote (In Österreich ist _Zensur_ ungebräuchlich, statt dessen werden durchwegs die Ausdrücke _Benotung_ bzw. _Note_ verwendet.)
die Kosmische Zensur in der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie, siehe Nackte Singularität
ein hohes Staatsamt der Römischen Republik, siehe Censur
da habt ihr eure definition, und Politik gibts auch auf buffe.de, sicher nicht im sinne einer regierung aber politik per definition ist nicht zwingend eine art von regierung :x ach ihr wisst was ich meine!


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber Zensur kann auch auf anderen Ebenen stattfinden



die da wären ?


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenig.



Das ist nicht korrekt , 120% sind nicht wenig.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> die da wären ?



In Unternehmen, in Foren, in sonstigen Bereichen wo durchaus ein paar Personen "Macht" innehaben...


----------



## Skatero (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Das ist nicht korrekt , 120% sind nicht wenig.



Man kann doch nicht in Prozenten sagen, was er gemacht hat oder versteh ich dich jetzt falsch?


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Um mich hier mal kurz einzumischen...
> Kannst du mir auch nur ein Beispiel für die Zensur hier im Forum geben?



Das würde mich auch interessieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> In Unternehmen, in Foren, in sonstigen Bereichen wo durchaus ein paar Personen "Macht" innehaben...



Das ist aber dann deine Definition, wie du sie gern hättest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem find ich buffed.de ist ein relativ großes Forum, mal nur so nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Juni 2010)

Also, ich muss sagen so viel Spaß mit so viel Schwachsinn der hier geschrieben wird hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> *Zensur* steht für:
> 
> 
> ein politisches Verfahren, um Inhalte zu kontrollieren, siehe Zensur (Informationskontrolle)
> da habt ihr eure definition, und Politik gibts auch auf buffe.de, sicher nicht im sinne einer regierung aber politik per definition ist nicht zwingend eine art von regierung :x ach ihr wisst was ich meine!



Das kann ja wohl nur die einzig zutreffende Definition sein.
Unf buffed.de hat Regeln. Und wer sich nicht dran hält, dessen Beiträge werden gelöscht und er kriegt Ärger.
"Willkür" würde es sein, wenn ein Mod hier bannen würde, weil er nicht der gleichen Meinung ist wie der User oder weil ihm grad die Eier jucken.

Hier von Zensur zu sprechen ist polemisch und lächerlich!


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> In Unternehmen, in Foren, in sonstigen Bereichen wo durchaus ein paar Personen "Macht" innehaben...


Und in Posts von Dir übst Du quasi auch Zensur (Umsetzung Deiner eigenen Regeln) aus - mal drüber nachgedacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Das ist nicht korrekt , 120% sind nicht wenig.



dann kann mir evtl firun als moderator mal sagen was melith getan hat ("nichts" hat er sicher nicht getan, er hat sich zumindest hier angemeldet...)

btw das du meine anständig und verünftig gestellte frage in bezug auf harloww beantwortest, davon geh ich nicht aus...

ich glaube was razyl meint: er unterhält sich mit firun, dieser sagt ihm er sollt halt nen thread aufmachen und sagen was ihm nicht passt, daraufhin eröffnet wer den thread mit /unbann melith, der thread wird dann geclosed anstatt den thread umzubennen in "mir passt nich das user xyz gebannt wurde" >.>

ps: 4 mods in dem thread, ist das neuer rekord? 

Carcha schreib mal was :<


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man kann doch nicht in Prozenten sagen, was er gemacht hat oder versteh ich dich jetzt falsch?



sagen wir es gibt 5 stufen ,wenn du stufe 5 erreicht hast sind das  100% , naja der rest erklärt sich wohl dann von selbst.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Juni 2010)

Er hat wohl irgendwelche Bilder gepostet so wie ich das mitbekommen hab, aber nur "irgendwelche" werdens bei 120% wohl nicht gewesen sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Was hier teilweise an Schwachsinn zum Thema "Zensur" verfasst wird, geht echt auf keine Kuhhaut.

Zur Erinnerung: Das Forum ist keine karitative Einrichtung, in der jeder machen kann, was er will. Hier gibt es Regeln, an die sich jeder zu halten hat und wer diese bricht, der kriegt aufs Dach. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Und wem das nicht passt, der wird schließlich nicht gezwungen, hier den ganzen Tag rumzuhängen.

"OMG ich bin freiwillig hier und es ist so scheiße!"
Merkste was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und in Posts von Dir übst Du quasi auch Zensur (Umsetzung Deiner eigenen Regeln) aus - mal drüber nachgedacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann auch wahnsinnig viel Zensur ausüben als normaler User in einem Forum, wo sowieso fast 85 bis 90% der Leute WoW-Spieler sind und die mich sowieso schon mal gar nicht interessieren. Und welche Regeln bitte? Ich habe hier keine aufgestellt, sondern lediglich meine Meinung, die schon von Thoor und Manoroth vor wenigen Wochen ausging, niedergelegt. Eine Regel aufstellen sieht für mich definitiv anders aus.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juni 2010)

> > Razyl, on 10 June 2010 - 21:06, said:
> > Da kann ich dir auch ein direktes Beispiel nennen: Dracun. Er wurde gebannt und kurioserweise ohne Angabe von Gründen in den Logs.
> 
> 
> ...


Kleine Korrektur, das war kein Fehler sondern volle Absicht.

Dracuns Zweitacc wurde gebannt, weil sein erster gebannt war. Gründe gibts genug in den Logfiles.
Eine PM hat er auch gekriegt, und zwar an seine E-Mailadresse. 

Der Account "Dracun" wurde nur aktiviert, um ihm ne letzte Chance zu geben.


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> dann kann mir evtl firun als moderator mal sagen was melith getan hat ("nichts" hat er sicher nicht getan, er hat sich zumindest hier angemeldet...)
> 
> btw das du meine anständig und verünftig gestellte frage in bezug auf harloww beantwortest, davon geh ich nicht aus...



Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen was der User genau getan hat weil es die Sache des Users ist und nicht die der öffentlichen Mehrheit hier.

Harloww wurde nach den Stufen entsprechend Verwarnt und dann gebannt, wie es bei jedem anderen User auch gemacht wird.

Hier muss man auch sagen das von der Verwarnung her zu jedem Moderator oder auch Admin anders sein kann, jeder sieht und handelt manchmal etwas anders.

Was ich sagen will ist das dich z.b. Moderator A für das wort Fi.... vielleicht verwarnt, aber Moderator B deinen Post nur Löscht und was in den Thread schreibt, von daher ist es immer unterschiedlich wie schnell jemand gebannt wird.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Bevor ihr jetzt noch mich da ganz mitreinzieht, was ich damals mit dieser "aktion" zum ausdruck bringen wollte:

ich war bissl sauer weil ich (zurecht) verwarnungen am laufenden bande gekriegt habe während eben user wie harloww und co kg offensichtlich provozierten, flameten und schon lange gebannt hätten werden müssen (Nach den regeln von buffed.de), als ich dann aber mal feststellen konnte wie grosszügig buffed eigentlich ist (ich habe eigentlich schon 8/5 verwarnungen doch firun und co haben mich verschont, danke an dieser stelle ) hat sich meine meinung doch ziemlich geändert, sich dermassen über sachen in einem virtuellen spieleforum aufregen? nä danke!


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur, das war kein Fehler sondern volle Absicht.



Das ist jetzt bitte nicht dein Ernst? Ihr habt absichtlich nicht die Log-Files ausgefüllt? o.O


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann auch wahnsinnig viel Zensur ausüben als normaler User in einem Forum, wo sowieso fast 85 bis 90% der Leute WoW-Spieler sind und die mich sowieso schon mal gar nicht interessieren.




Ich geh auch immer an Technopartys (-> Foren) und beschwer mich über die Scheissmusik (-> Themen). Und wenn mich der Veranstalter rauswerfen will (-> Hausrecht) fang ich an zu pöbeln und mach die Türsteher (-> Mods) dumm an.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Wie Dracung wurde gebannt o.O der kerl kann doch keiner fliege was zu leide tun 

na jetzt verblüfft ihr mich aber >.>

und jetzt lassen wir das thema und schwärmen friedlich in der nacht:

carcha was heisst eig der spruch da unter deinem avatar >.>


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt bitte nicht dein Ernst? Ihr habt absichtlich nicht die Log-Files ausgefüllt? o.O


Vollhonk.
Der Ban war Absicht. Die Logfiles sind voll. Und nein, du kriegst keinen Einblick.


----------



## Skatero (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> sagen wir es gibt 5 stufen ,wenn du stufe 5 erreicht hast sind das  100% , naja der rest erklärt sich wohl dann von selbst.



Anscheinend waren aber ein Teil von den Verwarnungen nur Kleinigkeiten und wurde nur verwarnt, weil die Mods ihn nicht mochten.

Achja andere Leute mit 5/5 (oder mehr) wurde auch entbannt. Wieso wird Melih also nicht entbannt?


----------



## Ugnar (10. Juni 2010)

Euch muss echt Langweilig sein das lese ich zumindest aus den Thread Seiten heraus. ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich geh auch immer an Technopartys (-> Foren) und beschwer mich über die Scheissmusik (-> Themen). Und wenn mich der Veranstalter rauswerfen will (-> Hausrecht) fang ich an zu pöbeln und mach die Türsteher (-> Mods) dumm an.



Und da übst du Zensur aus, die am Ende sowieso verpuffen wird, da du einfach nicht die "Macht" dazu hast, dort etwas zu entscheiden? Das ist ein durchaus interessanter Ansatz.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Vollhonk.



sry aber das war jetzt echt unnötig... wenn ein user das schreibt hat er womöglich gleich ne verwarnung am hals :<

können mods eig von den admins auch verwarnt werden oder wie funktioniert das :>


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Anscheinend waren aber ein Teil von den Verwarnungen nur Kleinigkeiten und wurde nur verwarnt, weil die Mods ihn nicht mochten.
> 
> Achja andere Leute mit 5/5 (oder mehr) wurde auch entbannt. Wieso wird Melih also nicht entbannt?



Weil Melih mehrfach scheisse gebaut hat, mehrere Chancen hatte und sie ALLE in den Sand gesetzt hat.

btw.
Wenn du in WoW jemanden beleidigst kriegst 3 Stunden sperre, wenn du irgendwelche Leute abzockst kriegst noch ne Sperre, und wenn du dann falsch hustest oder sonst ne Kleinigkeit machst, kriegst Permban. Weils die dritte Chance war die du grad verbockt hast.
Selbes Prinzip.

Bei Buffed dasselbe. Hier kann n User theoretisch 4x grössere Scheisse anstellen und dann für n Mäusehusten gebannt werden weils halt der berühmte Tropfen im Fass ist.

Wir sind eigentlich recht human mit den 5 Verwarnungen. In anderen Foren kriegst schon nen Ban wenn du nen Einzeiler postest.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Vollhonk.
> Der Ban war Absicht. Die Logfiles sind voll. Und nein, du kriegst keinen Einblick.



So wie ich das aber mitbekommen habe im ICQ, hieß es allerdings das die Log-Files unvollständig gewesen waren. 

Aber mal so ne andere Sache: Warum dürfen Moderatoren User als "Vollhonk" bezeichnen, aber User werden dafür sogar teilweise ermahnt?


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Anscheinend waren aber ein Teil von den Verwarnungen nur Kleinigkeiten und wurde nur verwarnt, weil die Mods ihn nicht mochten.
> 
> Achja andere Leute mit 5/5 (oder mehr) wurde auch entbannt. Wieso wird Melih also nicht entbannt?



Anscheinend weisst du halt nicht was wirklich vorgefallen ist , von daher ist es sehr forsch zu behaupten jemand wurde gebannt weil er nicht gemocht wurde.

Andere Leute sprechen dann auch mit dem Community Manager, er ist es der entscheidet wer wieder kommen darf und wer nicht , nicht die Moderatoren wie Carch so schön geschrieben hat , wir sind nur die Türsteher.


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen was der User genau getan hat weil es die Sache des Users ist und nicht die der öffentlichen Mehrheit hier.
> 
> Harloww wurde nach den Stufen entsprechend Verwarnt und dann gebannt, wie es bei jedem anderen User auch gemacht wird.
> 
> ...



Dazu hab ich dann ne frage. Normalerweise wenn man ne Verwarnung bekommt, hat man ne Schreibsperre oder?


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> carcha was heisst eig der spruch da unter deinem avatar >.>




Frag mal Onkel Google.

(Ich bin bösartig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Jester (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber mal so ne andere Sache: Warum dürfen Moderatoren User als "Vollhonk" bezeichnen, aber User werden dafür sogar teilweise ermahnt?



Weil sie es können ohne Ärger zu bekommen.
Wer kontrolliert die Wächter? In Foren nunmal niemand.
Leb damit oder geh nichtmehr in Foren, so einfach.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Frag mal Onkel Google.
> 
> (Ich bin bösartig
> 
> ...



k dafür kriegst ne thoor verwarnung

(bei 5 gibts n thoorban!)

wusste gar nicht das carcha der antichrist ist o.O


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und da übst du Zensur aus, die am Ende sowieso verpuffen wird, da du einfach nicht die "Macht" dazu hast, dort etwas zu entscheiden? Das ist ein durchaus interessanter Ansatz.



Das ist keine Zensur.

Geh mal in die Polizeiwache und schrei da "VERFICKTE BULLENSCHWEINE!" rum. Dann guck mal was passiert.
Wenn sie dich festnehmen kannst von mir aus ruhig "wäh, freie Meinungsäusserung!" schreien wie du willst. Ist denen schnuppe.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2010)

Vergiss es Razyl, geh lieber in den Erholungsschlaf!
Aber imo wirst Du es selbst mit ihm nie verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja gn8 @ all


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Weil sie es können ohne Ärger zu bekommen.
> Wer kontrolliert die Wächter? In Foren nunmal niemand.
> Leb damit oder geh nichtmehr in Foren, so einfach.



Ach, Moderatoren dürfen User beleidigen? Das kann aber auch in Grenzfällen auf den Admin, aka Zam, zurückfallen.


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Dazu hab ich dann ne frage. Normalerweise wenn man ne Verwarnung bekommt, hat man ne Schreibsperre oder?



Nein eine Schreibsperre bekommst du wenn du nach einer Verwarnung völig durchtickst und spammthreads mit meinem Namen erstellst um mir damit zu sagen wie "toll" du mich findest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im ernst, das liegt im Auge des betrachters wenn du an einem Tag häufiger ausfällig wirst kann es schon passieren das du eine Schreibsperre bekommst das steht dann aber auch "bei mir z.b" in der Verwarnung mit drin.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das ist keine Zensur.
> 
> Geh mal in die Polizeiwache und schrei da "VERFICKTE BULLENSCHWEINE!" rum. Dann guck mal was passiert.
> Wenn sie dich festnehmen kannst von mir aus ruhig "wäh, freie Meinungsäusserung!" schreien wie du willst. Ist denen schnuppe.



Das mag sein, aber ich würde immer noch gerne wissen, warum du als Moderator hier User direkt beleidigst als "Vollhonk".


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Dazu hab ich dann ne frage. Normalerweise wenn man ne Verwarnung bekommt, hat man ne Schreibsperre oder?



Nein.

Wir können verwarnen UND Schreibsperren geben
Wir können verwarnen OHNE Schreibsperre
Wir können Schreibsperren geben OHNE Verwarnung

Ist alles möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir könnten sogar die Verwarnungen auf 0% setzen und dich komplett ausm Forum hauen *g*


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Wir können verwarnen UND Schreibsperren geben
> Wir können verwarnen OHNE Schreibsperre
> ...



werden die verwarnungen eig irgendwann gelöscht?

@razyl schreib zam halt ne pm... ich glaub er wird mit carcha drüber lachen weil carcha vermutlich am längsten mod ist hier auf buffed.de, wenn kitten den gebracht hätte wärs wohl anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber ich würde immer noch gerne wissen, warum du als Moderator hier User direkt beleidigst als "Vollhonk".



Wer einfache Sätze absichtlich falsch versteht, kann eigentlich nur ein Hauptschüler ohne nennenswerte Kenntnisse sein.

Desweiteren geb ich für "Vollhonk" keine Verwarnung raus. Ausser der User ist vorher nur negativ aufgefallen. Das Wort ist einfach zu harmlos.


----------



## Skatero (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Anscheinend weisst du halt nicht was wirklich vorgefallen ist , von daher ist es sehr forsch zu behaupten jemand wurde gebannt weil er nicht gemocht wurde.
> 
> Andere Leute sprechen dann auch mit dem Community Manager, er ist es der entscheidet wer wieder kommen darf und wer nicht , nicht die Moderatoren wie Carch so schön geschrieben hat , wir sind nur die Türsteher.



Mir wurde das so gesagt und ich habe es einfach geglaubt. Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass ich mir sicher bin, dass es so ist.
Aber vielleicht übertreibt ja jemand bei den Banngründen ein bisschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber ich würde immer noch gerne wissen, warum du als Moderator hier User direkt beleidigst als "Vollhonk".



Weil sich manche User von Zeit zu Zeit genauso benehmen. Und sich selbst einiges rausnehmen, jedes gesprochene Wort vom Moderator aber auf die Goldwaage legen. 

Aber das ist keine Beschwerde, das ist ein Fakt, den jeder Moderator kennt wenn er den Job hier übernimmt.


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Nein eine Schreibsperre bekommst du wenn du nach einer Verwarnung völig durchtickst und spammthreads mit meinem Namen erstellst um mir damit zu sagen wie "toll" du mich findest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok, demnächst!

Nein im ernst, Ich hatte von Carcha mal ne Verwarnung bekommen und ne Schreibsperre wobei ich so recht ich mich Entsinne, 2 Posts ind iesem Thread mit den Hinweisen das einige User Hiermit den TE untersützen, und durch dieses /push wohl eine Schreibsperre Riskieren. Mich hat es soweit ich weiß Fälschlicher weiße getroffen, und mitlerweile solltest du mich "kennen", ich tu eig keine bösen sachen.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juni 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Weil sie es können ohne Ärger zu bekommen.
> Wer kontrolliert die Wächter? In Foren nunmal niemand.
> Leb damit oder geh nichtmehr in Foren, so einfach.



ZAM gibt uns da öfters mal aufs Maul *g*
Keine Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das Wort ist einfach zu harmlos.



[1] _umgangssprachlich_: ein Mensch, der sich nicht besonders klug anstellt

No Beleidigung eig. :<


----------



## Jester (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, Moderatoren dürfen User beleidigen? Das kann aber auch in Grenzfällen auf den Admin, aka Zam, zurückfallen.



Ich denke "Vollhonk" ist vertretbar.
Würde Carcha jetzt hier komplett ausfallend werden, würde er sicher Ärger vom Zamperator bekommen, wahrscheinlich sogar seinen Modstatus verlieren.
Folglich korrigiere ich meine Aussage, Zam kann machen was er will, Mods nur in einem bestimmten Rahmen, der aber sicher großzügiger ist als der Rahmen eines 0815-Users.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wer einfache Sätze absichtlich falsch versteht, kann eigentlich nur ein Hauptschüler ohne nennenswerte Kenntnisse sein.
> 
> Desweiteren geb ich für "Vollhonk" keine Verwarnung raus. Ausser der User ist vorher nur negativ aufgefallen. Das Wort ist einfach zu harmlos.



Dennoch ist und bleibt "Vollhonk" in der heutigen Zeit eine Beleidigung und die dürfen, laut den Forenregeln, gar nicht erst hier auftauchen. Der jeweilige User könnte das ja auch kann mies auffassen, besonders wenn es von einem Moderator kommt. Ich halte das nicht gerade für eine ordentliche und saubere Aktion.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> werden die verwarnungen eig irgendwann gelöscht?
> 
> @razyl schreib zam halt ne pm... ich glaub er wird mit carcha drüber lachen weil carcha vermutlich am längsten mod ist hier auf buffed.de, wenn kitten den gebracht hätte wärs wohl anders
> 
> ...



Die Verwarnungen fallen nach ner gewissen Zeit zurück, aber sind dennoch im Log einsehbar.
Das ist aber erst seit der neuen Forensoftware so. -> Wir achten btw nicht mehr die Farbe des Balkens mit der Prozentanzeige, sondern auf die Anzahl Verwarnungen im Log. Und wenn da 5 Einträge sind wars das meistens.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> [1] _umgangssprachlich_: ein Mensch, der sich nicht besonders klug anstellt
> 
> No Beleidigung eig. :<



"Im Englischen bedeutet _„gay“_ bis in die 1960er Jahre (und zum Teil noch heute) „fröhlich, vergnügt“
Und dennoch fällt Gay heute mehr auf als Beleidigung...


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Carcha du vollhonk du!

win! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ihr schon das beispiel mit zensur und polizeiwache bringt: wenn ich in ne polizeiwache gehe und höflich sage "ich denke und finde ihr seid alles korrupte beamte und ihr tut euren job nicht" und er mich dann mitm gummiknüppel verhaut wärs zensur, weil wenn ich das "ich denke und finde" vorne dran setze ist das ja meine meinung, oder etwa nicht :<

ich hab 8 verwarnungen und bin noch hier  ich bin godlike

oder ich bin gleich nichtmehr hier >.<


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ok, demnächst!
> 
> Nein im ernst, Ich hatte von Carcha mal ne Verwarnung bekommen und ne Schreibsperre wobei ich so recht ich mich Entsinne, 2 Posts ind iesem Thread mit den Hinweisen das einige User Hiermit den TE untersützen, und durch dieses /push wohl eine Schreibsperre Riskieren. Mich hat es soweit ich weiß Fälschlicher weiße getroffen, und mitlerweile solltest du mich "kennen", ich tu eig keine bösen sachen.




Ich sag ja , reine auslegungssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt halt echt drauf an an welchen mod du kommst xD


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> [1] _umgangssprachlich_: ein Mensch, der sich nicht besonders klug anstellt
> 
> No Beleidigung eig. :<



Deine Beschreibung ist eigentlich perfekt *g*


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich sag ja , reine auslegungssache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jaja, Carcha mit viel Temperament is böse nicht? =)


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

Ich klinke mich an dieser Stelle aus. Ich spiele jetzt noch eine Runde Team Fortress 2. Da bin ich Mensch, da darf ich's sein.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich sag ja , reine auslegungssache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn du in nem thread von dem du weisst das du mist gebaut hast "noxiel" liest kannst dich gleich verabschieden >.>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich sag ja , reine auslegungssache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gibts Unterschiede...Firun is lieb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich an dieser Stelle aus. Ich spiele jetzt noch eine Runde Team Fortress 2. Da bin ich Mensch, da darf ich's sein.


Viel Spaß




Thoor schrieb:


> wenn du in nem thread von dem du weisst das du mist gebaut hast "noxiel" liest kannst dich gleich verabschieden >.>



Ich lebe noch, naja gut halbwegs.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten dürft ihr nicht so schnell wieder absägen, der ist witzig. :>

E: Welche Klasse und welcher Server Nox? :>


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Gibts Unterschiede...Firun is lieb.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meistens :< 

carcha ist immer lieb (ist ja auch mein flauschiger orc)
lyllian ist knüppelhart
noxiel könnte lyllians weibchen sein >.>
und kitten ist halt "der neue" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



apropos mods und gewalt undso, wer mal lachen will sollte das nicht verpassen:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13705421107&sid=3&pageNo=2

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13525768041&sid=3&pageNo=3 

vorallem der ist legendary:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13525768046&sid=3&pageNo=2


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Aber gut, dass ich das nun weiß. Dann streif ich morgen durch die WoW-Foren und beginne jeden Post mit Vollhonk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schließlich passt das ja zu vielen Threads dort


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Carcha du vollhonk du!
> 
> win!
> 
> ...



1. Für das Vollhonk gibts Bannierung!!1elf *fg*
2. Wenn du das bei der Polizei machst kriegst ne mündliche Verwarnung das zu lassen. Machst du es nochmal kriegst ne Anzeige wegen Beamtenbeleidigung.


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber gut, dass ich das nun weiß. Dann streif ich morgen durch die WoW-Foren und beginne jeden Post mit Vollhonk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist echt in Foren unterwegs die dich nicht interessieren ?


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> meistens :<
> 
> carcha ist immer lieb (ist ja auch mein flauschiger orc)
> lyllian ist knüppelhart
> ...



Nee, Firun is toll^^
Carcha hat nen tollen Humor beim Bannen, und trifft auch meistens die Richtigen.
Lylian, joa die greift gern hart durch bei sowas.
Noxiel is eig au ok, aber auch knallhart.
Und Kitten:is einfach epic^^

Dini nicht vergessen *g* dini is toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> 1. Für das Vollhonk gibts Bannierung!!1elf *fg*
> 2. Wenn du das bei der Polizei machst kriegst ne mündliche Verwarnung das zu lassen. Machst du es nochmal kriegst ne Anzeige wegen



Beamtenbeleidigung gibts offiziell eig. gar nicht im Strafsgesetzbuch. :<


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Du bist echt in Foren unterwegs die dich nicht interessieren ?



Nö, ich schau nur ab und zu mal rein. Rein zur Belustigung, immerhin gibt es da ja massig "Vollhonks" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber gut, dass ich das nun weiß. Dann streif ich morgen durch die WoW-Foren und beginne jeden Post mit Vollhonk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deine Lernresistenz ist beeindruckend.


----------



## Ugnar (10. Juni 2010)

Leute sagt mal ist bei euch auch so eine Schwüle Hitze? ich halt das echt nicht aus Abends ist das echt unangenehm beim Schlafen.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Nee, Firun is toll^^
> Carcha hat nen tollen Humor beim Bannen, und trifft auch meistens die Richtigen.
> Lylian, joa die greift gern hart durch bei sowas.
> Noxiel is eig au ok, aber auch knallhart.
> ...



lebt dini noch o.O

ich dachte btw echt das wenn du nem polizisten sagst "du bist ein arschloch" kriegste ärger aber wenn du sagst "ich denke / ich finde Sie sind ein Idiot" können sie nichts machen weil das halt deine meinung ist :<

@ugnar rat mal warum ich hier noch sitze  kannst das wasser von meinem arm ablecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Deine Lernresistenz ist beeindruckend.



Ich hoffe für dich, dass du nicht wirklich glaubst, dass ich so etwas mache? Dafür ist selbst mir meine Zeit zu schade o.O


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Ugnar schrieb:


> Leute sagt mal ist bei euch auch so eine Schwüle Hitze? ich halt das echt nicht aus Abends ist das echt unangenehm beim Schlafen.



Schon, ja is warm...

ja dini lebt noch, aber is selten bis garnichtmehr hier :<


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Schon, ja is warm...



aber megatolles wetter >.>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Juni 2010)

Ja Dini lebt noch war vorhin in ICQ unterwegs.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ja Dini lebt noch war vorhin in ICQ unterwegs.



dini ist nice :<


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Schon, ja is warm...
> 
> ja dini lebt noch, aber is selten bis garnichtmehr hier :<



jap zu warm deshalb sind noch so viele aktiv hier .. xD


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

Wieso ist Steam überlastet, WIESO WIESO WIESO???? 

Und wieso bin ich bitte Lillyans Weibchen? Ich bin Mitglied!


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für dich, dass du nicht wirklich glaubst, dass ich so etwas mache? Dafür ist selbst mir meine Zeit zu schade o.O



Du bringst es als Beispiel. Das reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> kannst das wasser von meinem arm ablecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich muss sagen, das macht mich jetzt schon ein bisschen an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> jap zu warm deshalb sind noch so viele aktiv hier .. xD



so siehts aus xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für dich, dass du nicht wirklich glaubst, dass ich so etwas mache? Dafür ist selbst mir meine Zeit zu schade o.O



Wus? Du verbringst jede Nacht mehrere Stunden in einem Forum, dessen Leitung Du gekauso scheiße findest wie 90% der User. So schade kann es Dir um Deine Zeit nicht sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wieso ist Steam überlastet, WIESO WIESO WIESO????
> 
> Und wieso bin ich bitte Lillyans Weibchen? Ich bin Mitglied!



ich hab nicht geschrieben du bist ihr weibchen sondern umgekehrt -.- weil ihr beide niemals humor zeigt und immer so hart durchgreift =( 

und es ist nicht zu warm, es ist angenehm warm, alles unter 40 grad ist nicht zu warm -.-

@humpel, mach mal termin mit meiner sekretärin aus, für 40 euro darfste arme und beine lecken mehr gibts erst ab 100 öken

zu mir:

19 jahre alt
blonde
traumfigur

noch fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich schau nur ab und zu mal rein. Rein zur Belustigung, immerhin gibt es da ja massig "Vollhonks"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das geht mir genauso, allerdings guck ich dafür in den Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, das macht mich jetzt schon ein bisschen an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jetzt wo ich euch beide so bildlich in meinem kopf habe, ja das macht mich jetzt auch etwas an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich hab nicht geschrieben du bist ihr weibchen sondern umgekehrt -.- weil ihr beide niemals humor zeigt und immer so hart durchgreift =(
> 
> und es ist nicht zu warm, es ist angenehm warm, alles unter 40 grad ist nicht zu warm -.-



Nicht wenn du im 3 stock hockst, kaum luft hast bzw frische kühle luft....:<


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juni 2010)

Apropos Hitze:
ICH SCHMELZEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Juni 2010)

Hr. Noxiel, auf welchem Server spielen Sie den bevorzugt und mit welcher Klasse wenn man fragen darf.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> jetzt wo ich euch beide so bildlich in meinem kopf habe, ja das macht mich jetzt auch etwas an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein mann mit ner irokese und ein 18 jähriger machen dich also an wenn sie sich gegenseitig am arm lecken

interessant...

ich liebe das wetter :< bei dem wetter bin ich egal was passiert überglücklich aber bei kackwetter würd ich am liebsten ausm fenster springen....

edou, du musst die wärme akzeptieren und sie in dich reinlassen dann schwitzer auch nichtmehr... ich sitz hier im 2. stock mit offenem fenster, kein lüftchen bewegt sich und ich bin furztrocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wus? Du verbringst jede Nacht mehrere Stunden in einem Forum, dessen Leitung Du gekauso scheiße findest wie 90% der User. So schade kann es Dir um Deine Zeit nicht sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was vielleicht daran liegen könnte, dass ich a) diesen Thread hier immer noch mag, auch wenn er deutlich an hm, "guten" Usern verloren hat, b) 20.000 Posts als Abgang reichen und c) mich sowieso die Leute im ICQ schon zu spammen


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Apropos Hitze:
> ICH SCHMELZEEEEEEEEEEEEE



So wäre die Titanic an dir Vorbei gekommen, bei so nem Wetter...WETTEN? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Juni 2010)

Wenn wir alle so warm sind, warum reiben wir uns dann nicht gegenseitig mit Eiswürfeln ab?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> jetzt wo ich euch beide so bildlich in meinem kopf habe, ja das macht mich jetzt auch etwas an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schieb ich Holz innen Ofen nach, will euch schwitzen sehen...rawr.
:<


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich schau nur ab und zu mal rein. Rein zur Belustigung, immerhin gibt es da ja massig "Vollhonks"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann bist Du ja unter Gleichgesinnten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


--------------------------
ps. wegen Beamtenleidigung:



> Im deutschen Strafrecht ist die Beamtenbeleidigung kein eigener Tatbestand.
> Ein Beamter ist hier nicht anders gestellt als ein anderer Bürger.
> Es handelt sich also um eine &#8222;normale" Beleidigung gemäß § 185 StGB.
> 
> ...


*
-> Quelle
------------------------------
*pps.

Ja, *Dini *lebt noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------------
ppps.



Razyl schrieb:


> ... 20.000 Posts ...


20k Posts Du meinst wohl 2k ... die anderen 18k .... na Du weißt schon ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*so, nu aber Gute Nacht*


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wenn wir alle so warm sind, warum reiben wir uns dann nicht gegenseitig mit Eiswürfeln ab?



Weil wir Heterosexuell sind? Naja ich zumindest....


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wenn wir alle so warm sind, warum reiben wir uns dann nicht gegenseitig mit Eiswürfeln ab?



4 buffed user stehen im kreis und wischen einen buffed.de user mit eiswürfeln ab

alle sind sie oben ohne

alle haben sie durch viele mmorpgs schwabelige bäuche und paar haare auf der brust

alle haben sie tennissocken an

alle haben sie nur eine ausgeleierte graue unterhose mit einem elefanten rüssel

noch fragen euer ehren?

btw ich stell jetzt rechner ab und zock noch ne stunde gta 4 bay bay :<


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor, du hast das geschrieben:


> noxiel könnte lyllians weibchen sein >.>


 <--- ich bin keine Frau und ich denke Lillyan nicht lesbisch.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







@Humpelpumpel
Ja wenn Steam mal wieder laufen würde, täte ich vermutlich als Heavy Guy durch die Gegend walzen. Lieblingsserver habe ich noch nicht, bin noch ganz frisch in dem Spiel. Deine erste Frage hatte ich übersehen. Pardon me.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juni 2010)

Such mir mal den Schweizer Gesetzestext raus


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Such mir mal den Schweizer Gesetzestext raus



wäre wohl im zgb...

@noxiel, die vorstellung mit lyllian und zwei weibchen törnt mich jetzt doch etwas an


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> 4 buffed user stehen im kreis und wischen einen buffed.de user mit eiswürfeln ab
> 
> alle sind sie oben ohne
> 
> ...



Alter, wenn sich sowas tatsächlich in deinem Kopf abspielt, dann lass' den PC morgen einfach mal aus, geh' mal wieder vor die Tür und genieße den riesigen Feuerball, den unser Planet umkreist. Aber nicht anfassen!


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Alter, wenn sich sowas tatsächlich in deinem Kopf abspielt, dann lass' den PC morgen einfach mal aus, geh' mal wieder vor die Tür und genieße den riesigen Feuerball, den unser Planet umkreist. Aber nicht anfassen!



ich mag dich jetzt schon nichtmehr -.-

meinst du echt ich stell mir das so vor... das war doch nur spas

warum sind immer alle so fies zu mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw was ihr immer alle habt mit "geh mal vor die türe" ich verlass morgens um 7 das haus und komm abends um 8 nach hause und geh wieder weg also kriegt euch mal ein hier >.<


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

Er hat die verhornte Hacke vergessen. Ok, die kann man in den Tennissocken nicht sehen, aber hören!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Juni 2010)

Dann können wir ja irgendwann mal als Noob-Duo einen Server unsicher machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Er hat die verhornte Hacke vergessen. Ok, die kann man in den Tennissocken nicht sehen, aber hören!



meinst du mit verhornte hacke jetzt die beine oder was? O.o


----------



## Skatero (10. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dann bist Du ja unter Gleichgesinnten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geselle dich doch auch zu ihnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (10. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Such mir mal den Schweizer Gesetzestext raus



Ihr Schweizer habt Gesetze? Seit wann habt ihr Papier?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja irgendwann mal als Noob-Duo einen Server unsicher machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jederzeit.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ferse Thoor, ich meine die Ferse.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ihr Schweizer habt Gesetze? Seit wann habt ihr Papier?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir haben willkür, zensur, politische verfolgung und folter, was hast du denn gedacht?


----------



## Jester (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> wir haben willkür, zensur, politische verfolgung und folter, was hast du denn gedacht?



Ich dachte ihr hättet Berge und Banken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich dachte ihr hättet Berge und Banken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



alles nur tarnung...

unterm bundesplatz liegt ne wasserstoffbombe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> wir haben willkür, zensur, politische verfolgung und folter, was hast du denn gedacht?



Und da rebellierst Du gegen die Forenleitung? Ist doch paradiesisch für Schweizer!


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Geselle dich doch auch zu ihnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sehr sinnreicher Post - da ich ja hauptsächlich in den Wow Foren bin.

lalalalallalalala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> alles nur tarnung...
> 
> unterm bundesplatz liegt ne wasserstoffbombe
> 
> ...



Das erklärt auch wieso da dauernd Wasser rausspritzt...


Achja. Minarette haben wir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> alles nur tarnung...
> 
> unterm bundesplatz liegt ne wasserstoffbombe
> 
> ...



Wohl eher eine Wasserbombe...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sehr sinnreicher Post - da ich ja hauptsächlich in den Wow Foren bin.
> 
> lalalalallalalala
> 
> ...



Ach dein Post war nicht sinnreicher.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und da rebellierst Du gegen die Forenleitung? Ist doch paradiesisch für Schweizer!



das

war

ein

spass

zum allerletzten mal jetzt ist langsam gut... wie soll ich gegen was nicht existentes rebellieren? meine fresse!

btw wer seine katze "lich queen" nennt sollte von "vor die türe gehen" besser nicht zuviel erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber niedliche katzen haste... ich wünschte meine wären auch noch so klein :< jetzt sind sie gross und faul ._.

ne carcha, zum glück haben wir von den dingern nicht noch mehr...


----------



## Skatero (10. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das erklärt auch wieso da dauernd Wasser rausspritzt...
> 
> 
> Achja. Minarette haben wir auch
> ...



Minarette dürfen leider nicht mehr gebaut werden wegen so ein paar Vollhonks.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> <--- ich bin keine Frau und ich denke Lillyan nicht lesbisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein Kommentar...

und ich glaub ich muss meinen Titel mal ändern.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

Yay, noch knapp 3 Minuten trennen mich von einem exzessivem Spielerlebnis.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> das
> 
> war
> 
> ...



Vor der Tür ist es kalt, nass, dreckig und da kackt die Eule hin. Du bist jung, da gibt's noch Hoffnung. Und meine Katze röchelt, hat grundsätzlich die Zunge raushängen und ihr Pelz hat die Gravitation besiegt. Passender als "Lich Queen" geht es gar nicht mehr mit dem Namen.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Die politische Diskussion lassen wir jetzt mal draussen, es ist grade so friedlich...


gute nach liebe leute.. :-)

kk bei kitten weiss man nie was ernst gemeint ist und was nicht o.O

btw meine katze frisst melonen, pommes chips und geschwellte kartoffeln, deine auch? :>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Juni 2010)

Ach ja Nox, Steam ist überlastet weil Tf2 heute für den Mac erschienen ist.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Die politische Diskussion lassen wir jetzt mal draussen, es ist grade so friedlich...
> 
> 
> gute nach liebe leute.. :-)
> ...



Meine frisst sogar Erbsen aus der Dose!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Juni 2010)

Goil, die haben endlich das Handeln in TF2 eingebaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Minarette dürfen leider nicht mehr gebaut werden wegen so ein paar Vollhonks.



Du hast mich grad Vollhonk genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis Morgen


----------



## Lillyan (10. Juni 2010)

Net nochmal die Minarettdiskussion, die ging schonmal fatal in die Hose


----------



## Skatero (10. Juni 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Du hast mich grad Vollhonk genannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das darf man doch. 
Und ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung. :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juni 2010)

Da ist man FÜNF Minuten mal nicht da...


----------



## EisblockError (11. Juni 2010)

Ok, ich glaube daran dass ich diese Bank ausrauben muss, also gebt mir all euer Geld


Religionsfreiheit ist Schwachsinn :]


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juni 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ok, ich glaube daran dass ich diese Bank ausrauben muss, also gebt mir all euer Geld
> 
> 
> Religionsfreiheit ist Schwachsinn :]



Genau! Wird mal wieder Zeit für nen anständigen Kreuzzug, was?


----------



## The Paladin (11. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend Leute


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

Gar nicht aufgefallen, dass 21 Uhr ist.
:<


----------



## The Paladin (11. Juni 2010)

Warum nicht? Hast Fernsehgeschaut?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Hast Fernsehgeschaut?



Ich guck Fußball im RTL Livestream (ist legal, weils direkt von RTL ist, nur so).

http://www.sport.de/cms/wm-2010/live-stream.html


----------



## The Paladin (11. Juni 2010)

Ach ja, die WM. Mein kleiner Bruder schaut das Match gerade am Fernseher und nervt mich mit Fußballgesang.


----------



## The Paladin (11. Juni 2010)

Wo bastelt man sich so einen Avatar wie bei dir? Hab, glaub ich, schon mehrere solcher Avatare gesehen.

Edit: Wenn ich mir immer ansehe wie fast niemand etwas schreibt nachdem ich was geschrieben habe, sollte ich mir das Achievment "Threadkiller" holen. Das ist nicht auf Jetzt bezogen, sondern auf meine eigens erstellten Threads die irgendwo verrotten.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Juni 2010)

Abend


----------



## The Paladin (11. Juni 2010)

N´Abend Terror


----------



## Edou (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo, wie geht es euch?


----------



## The Paladin (11. Juni 2010)

Mir gut, dir?


----------



## Edou (11. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Mir gut, dir?


Och, ganz okay.


----------



## The Paladin (11. Juni 2010)

Ich geh mal unter die Dusche.

Bye


----------



## Thoor (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo schwärmer? es ist 20 nach 9 und keiner hat gepostet....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hallo schwärmer? es ist 20 nach 9 und keiner hat gepostet....



Öhhhm, fail?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oIxeYVF1bR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (11. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hallo schwärmer? es ist 20 nach 9 und keiner hat gepostet....



Überlese diesen post nochmal xD


----------



## Ugnar (11. Juni 2010)

Nabend Leute, heute auch schon sinnfreie Threads gelesen?


----------



## Edou (11. Juni 2010)

Ugnar schrieb:


> Nabend Leute, heute auch schon sinnfreie Threads gelesen?



Jop, hab im Nachtschwärmer gelesen, sinnfrei is der ganz sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten nee ned wirklich


----------



## ILikeYou (11. Juni 2010)

qwertz?


----------



## Edou (11. Juni 2010)

ILikeYou schrieb:


> qwertz?



report?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

ILikeYou schrieb:


> qwertz?



Im Nachtschwärmer muss man schon mehr als eine Aneinanderreihung von Wörtern bringen, sidn schließlich nicht im WoW Forum!


----------



## Ugnar (11. Juni 2010)

Edou du warst damit dran eine Frage im kreativitaetscontest zu stellen oder?


----------



## Edou (11. Juni 2010)

Ugnar schrieb:


> Edou du warst damit dran eine Frage im kreativitaetscontest zu stellen oder?



Ja, ich überlege noch.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

Ugnar schrieb:


> Edou du warst damit dran eine Frage im kreativitaetscontest zu stellen oder?



Wird er gleich machen, in paar Mintuen komtm auch Frage.


----------



## Edou (11. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wird er gleich machen, in paar Mintuen komtm auch Frage.



Jo, habs dir ja gesagt welches Thema.


----------



## Soladra (11. Juni 2010)

guten abend, die herren und damen


----------



## The Paladin (11. Juni 2010)

Hi Soladra, wie läufts in den Schwingen?


----------



## Soladra (11. Juni 2010)

les einfach mal die letzten 3 Seiten, vor allem das von deck5


----------



## Edou (11. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> les einfach mal die letzten 3 Seiten, vor allem das von deck5



Ey, die Sigi mag ich ned, Ich werde doch nicht für dich Leiden, ich kenn dich doch garned. :<


----------



## Soladra (11. Juni 2010)

soll ich sie löschen?


----------



## Edou (11. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> soll ich sie löschen?


nö^^ mir egal. Ich wollte nur das du es wahrnimmst *g*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> soll ich sie löschen?


Niemals. :<


----------



## Soladra (11. Juni 2010)

LEIDE!!!

ähm...ups, falscher text...

Danke, dass ich den spruch in der sign behalten darf


----------



## Edou (11. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> LEIDE!!!
> 
> ähm...ups, falscher text...
> 
> Danke, dass ich den spruch in der sign behalten darf



Ich weiß das ich Leiden kann, dafür brauch ich dich nicht. Ich leide schon mein ganzes Leben. :<


----------



## Soladra (11. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich weiß das ich Leiden kann, dafür brauch ich dich nicht. Ich leide schon mein ganzes Leben. :<



EEEEEEMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!



ich hab nix gesagt.


----------



## Edou (11. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> EEEEEEMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
> 
> 
> 
> ich hab nix gesagt.



Nen emo bin ich ned, ich leide aber für nen emo is mein leben zu schön :>


----------



## Soladra (11. Juni 2010)

aha. ok...dann n Goth?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> aha. ok...dann n Goth?



Edou schneidet sich nicht mit Rasierklingen, er schneidet Rasierklingen mit sich selbst!


----------



## Soladra (11. Juni 2010)

coool...


----------



## Edou (11. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> coool...



Metalhead, und du gehst mir iwie grad auf die Nerven mit dem gelaber emo un so.


----------



## Soladra (11. Juni 2010)

ich bin schon lieb!


----------



## Edou (11. Juni 2010)

Nacht bin Weg.


----------



## EisblockError (11. Juni 2010)

Pop that!


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2010)

Wasn mieser WM-Beginn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wasn mieser WM-Beginn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Südafrika:
Sehr guter Tormann, geniales Tor.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Südafrika:
> Sehr guter Tormann, geniales Tor.



Ich interessiere mich kaum für Fußball, aber das Afrika-Tor war einfach nur geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich kaum für Fußball, aber das Afrika-Tor war einfach nur geil!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



3 Mods da, omg. :<


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Südafrika:
> Sehr guter Tormann, geniales Tor.



Es waren trotzdem zwei Spiele, die nicht gerade durch hohe Qualität begeistert haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es waren trotzdem zwei Spiele, die nicht gerade durch hohe Qualität begeistert haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab eig. nix erwartet von denen...
Frankreich wird mit einem besoffenen Ribery kein Meister...der hat nix gemacht.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hab eig. nix erwartet von denen...
> Frankreich wird mit einem besoffenen Ribery kein Meister...der hat nix gemacht.



Ribery war wohl immer noch einer der besten Franzosen auf dem Feld... aber er kann alleine kann kein Spiel entscheiden.


----------



## The Paladin (12. Juni 2010)

Tja, ich denke der Thread hat heute seinen Höhepunkt bereits hinter sich.

Ich gehe pennen und hinterlasse noch ein paar Lieder falls noch jemand in den Thread reinschaut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m8RDMiwlUGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EODYI0xmaXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gute Nacht Buffies, bis Mittag.


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IOmMZBZGBps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mastergamer (12. Juni 2010)

................... .................... ....________ 
............ ................... .....,.-‘”.......... .........``~., 
................... ..........,.-”...... .................... .........“-., 
................... ......,/............ .................... ...............”:, 
................... ..,?................ .................... ..................\, 
................... /................... .................... .................... ,} 
................./. .................... .................... .............,:`^`.. } 
.............../... .................... .................... ........,:”......... / 
..............?.... .__................. .................... ....:`.........../ 
............./__.(. ....“~-,_........... ..................., :`........../ 
.........../(_....” ~,_........“~,_..... ...............,:`.. ......_/ 
..........{.._$;_.. ....”=,_.......“-,_. ......,.-~-,},.~”;/. ...} 
...........((.....* ~_.......”=-._...... “;,,./`..../”....... ......./ 
...,,,___.\`~,..... .“~.,............... .....`.....}........ ....../ 
............(....`= -,,.......`......... ...............(.... ..;_,,-” 
............/.`~,.. ....`-.............. .................\.. ..../\ 
.............\`~.*- ,................... ..................|, ./.....\,__ 
,,_..........}.> -._\................ ...................| ..............`=~-, 
.....`=~-,_\_...... `\,................. ................\ 
................... `=~-,,.\,........... .................... \ 
................... .............`:,,... .................... ....`\.............. __ 
........... ................... .......`=-,......... ..........,%`>--= =`` 
................... .................... ._\..........._,-%.. .....`\ 
................... ................,< ;`.._|_,-&``........ ........`\


----------



## Dominau (12. Juni 2010)

BÄÄÄM!

Jetzt schreibt doch mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (12. Juni 2010)

*Gähnende Stille im Nachtschwärmerthread*


----------



## Edou (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (12. Juni 2010)

Abend


----------



## Firun (12. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  taadaaa  nabend und hallo


----------



## Edou (12. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> taadaaa nabend und hallo



Hai(fisch)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Abend.
Hab neues Profilbild für dich, Firun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Abend.
> Hab neues Profilbild für dich, Firun.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


:O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hatte er was wo den kopf verdeckt? oder Warum ist nur der Kopf weiß und nicht braun :<<<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Juni 2010)

Na ist doch logisch, er geht immer ins Solarim, weil er aber so groß ist schaut sein Kopf immer oben raus. :>


----------



## Edou (12. Juni 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Na ist doch logisch, er geht immer ins Solarim, weil er aber so groß ist schaut sein Kopf immer oben raus. :>



ahhh


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Na ist doch logisch, er geht immer ins Solarim, weil er aber so groß ist schaut sein Kopf immer oben raus. :>



Firun sieht seine schönen Buffed Kolleginen und das Blut sinkt an andere Stellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (12. Juni 2010)

ich merk schon Alko scheint ja richtig vernarrt in mich zu sein ... hast du schon Fotos übern Bett hängen ? xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> ich mekr schon Alko scheint ja richtig vernarrt in mich zu sein ... hast du schon Fotos übern Bett hängen ? xD



Nö, hab mir nur gedacht, alle guten Dinge sind drei.
Außerdem haben nur du und Zam verwertbaren Profilbilder.
Und an Zam trau ich mich nicht ran. :<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Juni 2010)

Mit deinen Fotos macht er was ganz anderes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Mit deinen Fotos macht er was ganz anderes.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ich mir dein Foto so an sehen...da lässt sich sicher auch was draus machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (12. Juni 2010)

ihr seid so drauf echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich mag euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. Juni 2010)

Dumdidu... Ich hab heute Behinderte Betreut


----------



## Edou (12. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir dein Foto so an sehen...da lässt sich sicher auch was draus machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



setz ihn auf ne fliege!



Soladra schrieb:


> Dumdidu... Ich hab heute Behinderte Bereut



fixed


----------



## Soladra (12. Juni 2010)

Oder ne bierflasche!


----------



## Edou (12. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Oder ne bierflasche!



Oder auf ne Frau :<<< oder auf firun, und firun auf Humpel !!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Auf Edous Wunsch:


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2010)

Größer gings nicht?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Größer gings nicht?



Nö, leider nicht. :<
Hab nur das Bild gefunden und das war 3000 auf 1400.
Und hatte kbm ehr das zu verkleinern. :<
Machts ja auf buffed eig automatisch.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Firun XD.
Das kansnt du nich tun.
:<


----------



## Edou (12. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Firun XD.
> Das kansnt du nich tun.
> :<
> 
> ...



ownd by Firun?!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aus Prinzip!



Ahahaha ich konnt das: "oh mein freund ich kann" löschen. AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2010)

Lads halt hoch und setz nur den Link hier rein ... mit Warnung natürlich.

//Edit: OhGott, wie mies ist das ausgeschnitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. Juni 2010)

Fliegun? Ich dachte Flumpel :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Lads halt hoch und setz nur den Link hier rein ... mit Warnung natürlich.
> 
> //Edit: OhGott, wie mies ist das ausgeschnitten
> 
> ...



Ich hab Paint.net und kanns nicht besser. Mit der Lasso Markierung. :<


Ok, ab jetzt mach ichs wegen fehlendem Talent etc. nicht mehr. Ihr habts geschafft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2010)

rtfm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab Paint.net und kanns nicht besser. Mit der Lasso Markierung. :<
> 
> 
> Ok, ab jetzt mach ichs wegen fehlendem Talent etc. nicht mehr. Ihr habts geschafft.
> ...



YAAAY


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> rtfm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lesen, meine 2. Schwäche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2010)

Gut, ich hab Firun vor weiteren Bildern gerettet *superheldenmusik einspiel*


----------



## Firun (12. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Gut, ich hab Firun vor weiteren Bildern gerettet *superheldenmusik einspiel*



nicht wirklich ,darum hatte ich mich schon gekümmert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber danke für deinen heldenhaften einsatz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> nicht wirklich ,darum hatte ich mich schon gekümmert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach was, Firun is doch kewl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> nicht wirklich ,darum hatte ich mich schon gekümmert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber... der hat ein Bild von dir gepostet *wimmernd nach oben zeig*


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2010)

Der Apple-Support ist echt toll <3


----------



## Edou (12. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Apple-Support ist echt toll <3



Er ist in den Apple-Support Verliebt :O


----------



## Firun (12. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Aber... der hat ein Bild von dir gepostet *wimmernd nach oben zeig*


Ja das ist ja auch in Ordnung, war auch nicht das erste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Er ist in den Apple-Support Verliebt :O



Klar, wenn die für mich alles inklusive Abholung, Versand etc. übernehmen. o.O


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

Apfelunterstützung ftw


----------



## Edou (12. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Apfelunterstützung ftw



*Kitten nen Apfel an den Kopf werf* da haste deine Unterstützung!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> *Kitten nen Apfel an den Kopf werf* da haste deine Unterstützung!



Wer hat dir denn in die Cornflakes geschissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wer hat dir denn in die Cornflakes geschissen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat dir jemand schon darein geschissen?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat dir jemand schon darein geschissen?



Wenn mir das morgens passiert, werd' ich genauso zickig wie Edou.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wenn mir das morgens passiert, werd' ich genauso zickig wie Edou.



Daraus schließe ich mal, dass du frühs nur Cornflakes isst?


----------



## Soladra (12. Juni 2010)

Ach mensch... was ist jmit der Pizza?


----------



## Edou (12. Juni 2010)

Zickig? Du wolltest doch Apfelunterstützung :<<<


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Zickig? Du wolltest doch Apfelunterstützung :<<<



Brutalo!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Brutalo!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey, der ar gepolstert, also nix Brutalo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Brutalo!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht weinen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Wie gehts deinen Katzenbabys? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht weinen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Katzenbabys bewegen sich inzwischen auf allen Vieren und laufen schon ein wenig. Bis vor ein paar Stunden haben sie sich noch Terminator-Style auf den Vorderhaxen durchs Wohnzimmer gezogen. Ich den nächsten drei-vier Tagen werden sie wohl langsam die Augen öffnen und dann geht's ab.


----------



## Soladra (12. Juni 2010)

Ich krieg bald nen HUND!!!


----------



## Edou (12. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich krieg bald nen HUND!!!


Dich hatn Hund bestiegen? Du arme Sau.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich krieg bald nen HUND!!!



Gratz! Wer ist der Vater? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Die Katzenbabys bewegen sich inzwischen auf allen Vieren und laufen schon ein wenig. Bis vor ein paar Stunden haben sie sich noch Terminator-Style auf den Vorderhaxen durchs Wohnzimmer gezogen. Ich den nächsten drei-vier Tagen werden sie wohl langsam die Augen öffnen und dann geht's ab.



Terminator-Style... die wollten euch umbringen  
Eventuell ist ja Lich-Queen ne Alienkatze :S


----------



## Soladra (12. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Gratz! Wer ist der Vater?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Vater heißt hasso. Ich brauch allerdings noch nen Namen. Sie ist 6 Wochen als, wird ein bisschen größer alös Kniehoch, schwarz, Labrador.Style und hat nen Weißen Fleck auf der Brust. 
Vorschläge?


----------



## Manoroth (12. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Der Vater heißt hasso. Ich brauch allerdings noch nen Namen. Sie ist 6 Wochen als, wird ein bisschen größer alös Kniehoch, schwarz, Labrador.Style und hat nen Weißen Fleck auf der Brust.
> Vorschläge?



gz^^ ich will auch nochmal n hund..^^


wie wäre es mit Sarja als namen?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

Wie wär's mit Firun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit Firun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



BerserkerDogge!


----------



## Thoor (12. Juni 2010)

Warum spielt niemand GTA oder Red dead redemption online auf der ps3


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum spielt niemand GTA oder Red dead redemption online auf der ps3



Ich warte auf ne PC-Konvertierung von RDR. Die dann vermutlich so scheiße wird wie beim letzten GTA. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (12. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Der Vater heißt hasso. Ich brauch allerdings noch nen Namen. Sie ist 6 Wochen als, wird ein bisschen größer alös Kniehoch, schwarz, Labrador.Style und hat nen Weißen Fleck auf der Brust.
> Vorschläge?




Du könntest sie "Keisha" nennen.



Thoor schrieb:


> Warum spielt niemand GTA oder Red dead redemption online auf der ps3



Weil niemand mit der PS3 online spielt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Nenne den Hund Oma.
Wenn du dann im Laden laut sagst, ich muss noch ein Flohband für Oma kaufen...epic.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nenne den Hund Oma.
> Wenn du dann im Laden laut sagst, ich muss noch ein Flohband für Oma kaufen...epic.



Da kann sie ihn auch Darmverschluss oder Brechdurchfall nennen. Wird lustig, wenn sie das Tier im Park ruft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gz^^ ich will auch nochmal n hund..^^


Im ICQ off sein, aber auf buffed sein... tzzzz



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich warte auf ne PC-Konvertierung von RDR. Die dann vermutlich so scheiße wird wie beim letzten GTA.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mochte die Konvertierung


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Berserkerktiten...
Wer ist der Vater der kleinen Kätzchen. Du?
:<


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

Das passt doch garnet.

Übrigens war dein größter Fan zu mir per PN noch viel böser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Berserkerktiten...
> Wer ist der Vater der kleinen Kätzchen. Du?
> :<



Kitten treibt es mit Lich-Queen? OH MY GOD!


----------



## Soladra (12. Juni 2010)

Sarja hlörtt sich gut an


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Das passt doch garnet.
> 
> Übrigens war dein größter Fan zu mir per PN noch viel böser.
> 
> ...



Doch. Oder wer ist sonst der Vater? :<


Ich mag ihn, der hatte was. :<



Soladra schrieb:


> Sarja hlörtt sich gut an



Nenn das Vieh Paula. Meine Katze heißt so. :<


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

Die Schweinebacken haben mir das Viech schwanger verkauft und es verheimlicht.

Deinen Fan siehst Du in... hmm, müsste eine Woche sein, bis er wieder da ist.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Deinen Fan siehst Du in... hmm, müsste eine Woche sein, bis er wieder da ist.



Weiß eh nicht mehr, wie er heißt. :<


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2010)

Ich hab bei Kitten jetzt erst Kinder*icker gelesen, anstatt Kinderkicker ><


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

Ich sag' dir bescheid, sobald er wieder on ist und mir PNs darüber schreibt, was ich alles mit meiner Mutter machen soll. Da fällt mir der Name dann wieder ein.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Morgen Deutschland vs. Australien...yay freu mich drauf.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Die Katzenbabys bewegen sich inzwischen auf allen Vieren und laufen schon ein wenig. Bis vor ein paar Stunden haben sie sich noch Terminator-Style auf den Vorderhaxen durchs Wohnzimmer gezogen. Ich den nächsten drei-vier Tagen werden sie wohl langsam die Augen öffnen und dann geht's ab.


Uh, die spannende Phase beginnt... mehr Bilder! Mehr Videos!


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Uh, die spannende Phase beginnt... mehr Bilder! Mehr Videos!



Frauen und Katzenbabys...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Uh, die spannende Phase beginnt... mehr Bilder! Mehr Videos!



Im Moment sehen sie exakt so aus wie gestern, nur ein klein wenig größer. Bei der erstbesten sichtbaren Veränderung gibt's neue Pix und Videos, versprochen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin soooo gespannt, ob Cloud orangefarbene oder blaue Augen bekommt!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Uh, die spannende Phase beginnt... mehr Bilder! Mehr Videos!



Hat jmd was dagegen wenn ich Thread auf mach:
"Ich mag Katzen, wär noch?"
Wieso findet ihr diese süßen wuscheligen Pfotengänger so knuffig?



Das ist mein völliger Ernst, denke ich mal.


----------



## Lillyan (13. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Im Moment sehen sie exakt so aus wie gestern, nur ein klein wenig größer. Bei der erstbesten sichtbaren Veränderung gibt's neue Pix und Videos, versprochen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hoffe doch orangene.... und bunte Haare in den Ohren!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch orangene.... und bunte Haare in den Ohren!



Nach meinen Erfahrungen werden Katzen nach ein paar Jahren dick und faul. :<


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nach meinen Erfahrungen werden Katzen nach ein paar Jahren dick und faul. :<



Und hätten sie Daumen, würden sie WoW spielen.

Yup, wenn Cloud stocktaub wird, muss sie leider Wohnungskatze bleiben. Andererseits bin ich eh etwas paranoid vor Dieben und anderen Spinnern, bei so einer seltenen Färbung.


----------



## Lillyan (13. Juni 2010)

Ohja, besonders wenn sie dennoch komplett gesund werden sollte. Aber als Stubenkatze wird sie sicher superlieb und zahm.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Yup, wenn Cloud stocktaub wird, muss sie leider Wohnungskatze bleiben. Andererseits bin ich eh etwas paranoid vor Dieben und anderen Spinnern, bei so einer seltenen Färbung.



Meine Katze will keiner klauen. Die will alle 5 min raus und wieder rein und wenn man sie anfässt und sie nicht will (was ca. 95% der Fall ist) dann faucht sie erst und kratzt, wenn man nicht aufhört.
Und am Bauch oder an den Pfoten streicheln ist sudden Kratzen, da gibts keine Warnung.
Und Fremde mag sie auch nicht...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. Juni 2010)

Sie kloppt sich bereits eifrig mit ihrer schwarzen Schwester. Was schwer zu glauben ist, bedenkt man, dass die beiden noch blind und vermutlich relativ taub sind. Vielleicht sollte ich das auch mal filmen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Juni 2010)

Wer bietet mehr als 13 mal niesen in 2 Minuten?


----------



## Soladra (13. Juni 2010)

Ich mag kätzchen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wer bietet mehr als 13 mal niesen in 2 Minuten?



13 Mal Unterarmmuskeln am Rechten Arm trainieren. *hust*


----------



## Thoor (13. Juni 2010)

Bald kommt neues Tomb Raider und Assassins Creed 3  ich freu mir nen Ast


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wer bietet mehr als 13 mal niesen in 2 Minuten?


könnte ich überbieten, wird aber schwierig.


----------



## Lillyan (13. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt schon, die rote ist doch einfach zu goldig... das Gesichtchen!!!


----------



## Thoor (13. Juni 2010)

Sehen aus wie zu grosse Ratten :s


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Bald kommt neues *Tomb Raider und Assassins Creed 3*  ich freu mir nen Ast



Zwei fehler!
1. Was du meinst ist wohl eher Lara Croft and the Guardians of Light, aber das ist kein richtiges Tomb Raider, sondern nur ein billiges Spin-Off.
2. Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood =/= Assassin's Creed 3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Was ist süßer:
Katzenbabys oder Hasenbabys.
/discuss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seh schon, wird in Streitereien und Massakern enden, dieses Streitgespräch.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. Juni 2010)

Ich muss die schwarzen Kätzchen mal bei Tageslicht fotografieren, die sehen auf den Bildern nur aus wie Fellklumpen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, wie süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich möchte bitte die Orange haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thoor schrieb:


> Sehen aus wie zu grosse Ratten :s


Das macht sie nur noch süßer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (13. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zwei fehler!
> 1. Was du meinst ist wohl eher Lara Croft and the Guardians of Light, aber das ist kein richtiges Tomb Raider, sondern nur ein billiges Spin-Off.
> 2. Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood =/= Assassin's Creed 3



Tut mir leid muss dich korrigieren, zumindest bei Assassin's Creed, Brotherhood IST Teil 3! Wurde offiziell so bestätigt... Aber das 4. was eigentlich das 3. sein sollte wird bereits entwicklet, aber Brotherhood läuft unter "Assassins Creed 3: Brotherhood".

Und Tomb Raider als Hacknslay ich weiss nicht so recht :x


----------



## Soladra (13. Juni 2010)

Süüüß... schaut aus wie meine Katze lilly


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. Juni 2010)

Als hätte irgendwer schon mal Tomb Raider gespielt oder angeschaut, weil das Gameplay oder die Handlung so toll ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Süüüß... schaut aus wie meine Katze lilly



Fehlt ja nur noch ein Esel und ein Hahn und die kannst die Bremer Stadtmusikanten nachbauen...mach unbedingt ein Pic von.


----------



## Thoor (13. Juni 2010)

Weiss grad jemand wie dieses Lied heisst in dem son Typ ne Strasse runterläuft und singt, muss irgendwas wie "Sad Symphony" sein :<


----------



## Lillyan (13. Juni 2010)

Die Orangene gehört mirmirmirmirmir!

Naja... nur sie aus England raus bekommen, umziehen und all das zu einem Preis den ich mir leisten kann fällt wohl flach *jammer*


----------



## Lillyan (13. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Weiss grad jemand wie dieses Lied heisst in dem son Typ ne Strasse runterläuft und singt, muss irgendwas wie "Sad Symphony" sein :<


Bittersweet Symphony von the verve?

Edit: Mist, Doppelpost... aber ist eh der letzte für heute von mir  Nächtle.


----------



## Thoor (13. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Bittersweet Symphony von the verve?



Danke, eines der schönsten Lieder


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Edit: Mist, Doppelpost...



Deswegen wird ein Video von Berserker gemacht, wie er die orangane Katze qualvoll ersticken wird. Nur wegen dir und dem Doppelpost. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. Juni 2010)

Ja, Lillyan, ich hab ja schon eine... ich wünsche mir die schwarze!


----------



## Thoor (13. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Deswegen wird ein Video von Berserker gemacht, wie er die orangane Katze qualvoll ersticken wird. Nur wegen dir und dem Doppelpost.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke, jetzt kann ich heute nicht mehr schlafen -.-


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Hasen gewinnen. =X


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Tut mir leid muss dich korrigieren, zumindest bei Assassin's Creed, Brotherhood IST Teil 3! Wurde offiziell so bestätigt... Aber das 4. was eigentlich das 3. sein sollte wird bereits entwicklet, aber Brotherhood läuft unter "Assassins Creed 3: Brotherhood".



Nope, Ubisoft hat das sogar damals in die Pressemitteilung reingeschrieben, dass AC: Brotherhood nicht Teil 3 ist.

"Brotherhood wird zwar der Nachfolger zu Assassin's Creed 2, stellt aber nicht den dritten Teil der Serie dar. Brotherhood spielt wieder mit Ezio in der Hauptrolle und ist in Rom angesiedelt. Erstmals in der Geschichte der Serie ist ein Mehrspielermodus implementiert." Als Kurzfassung aus der Ankündigungsnews von Gamestar.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Danke, jetzt kann ich heute nicht mehr schlafen -.-



Deswegen wird ein Video von Berserker gemacht, wie er die orangane Katze *NICHT* qualvoll ersticken wird. Nur wegen dir und dem Doppelpost.



Besser? :<


----------



## Thoor (13. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nope, Ubisoft hat das sogar damals in die Pressemitteilung reingeschrieben, dass AC: Brotherhood nicht Teil 3 ist.
> 
> "Brotherhood wird zwar der Nachfolger zu Assassin's Creed 2, stellt aber nicht den dritten Teil der Serie dar. Brotherhood spielt wieder mit Ezio in der Hauptrolle und ist in Rom angesiedelt. Erstmals in der Geschichte der Serie ist ein Mehrspielermodus implementiert." Als Kurzfassung aus der Ankündigungsnews von Gamestar.



Komisch, ich war heute in nem Laden der aus aller Herren Länder Spiele importiert und sich damit total auskennt und die haben mir gesagt das AC Brotherhood Teil 3 ist, ist auch so auf der Website von denen beschrieben  aber die Story von (achtung spoiler) 



Spoiler



Minvera und den Göttern oder was auch immer


 geht schon weiter oder

Perfekt danke Alko  singst mir noch n Schlaflied vor :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Perfekt danke Alko  singst mir noch n Schlaflied vor :<



Guten Abend, gute Nacht, die kleinen Kätzchen werden geschlac... ähhhm gestreichelt und dann werden sie noch mariniert ähhhm kastriert, dass kein Unglück mehr passiert.
:<


----------



## Thoor (13. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Guten Abend, gute Nacht, die kleinen Kätzchen werden geschlac... ähhhm gestreichelt und dann werden sie noch mariniert ähhhm kastriert, dass kein Unglück mehr passiert.
> :<



Jetzt träum ich von Kätzchen die gestreichelt werden während ihnen mit einem rostigne Messer das Glück genommen wird

ganz toll DANKE!

-.-


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. Juni 2010)

Übrigens werd' ich genau darum wenigstens die männlichen Kätzchen verkaufen, wenn sie alt genug sind. Ich will keine Eunuchen als Haustiere, das ist so gimpig.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Komisch, ich war heute in nem Laden der aus aller Herren Länder Spiele importiert und sich damit total auskennt und die haben mir gesagt das AC Brotherhood Teil 3 ist, ist auch so auf der Website von denen beschrieben  aber die Story von (achtung spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



k.A. ich hab Teil 2 nie gespielt. Ubisoft und so.

Ich hab die PM zwar net mehr selber, aber Ubisoft hat definitiv angegeben, dass Brotherhood nicht Teil 3 ist. Und die Website von UBisoft bzw. die Unterseite zu ACB enthält eh derzeit kaum große Infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Übrigens werd' ich genau darum wenigstens die männlichen Kätzchen verkaufen, wenn sie alt genug sind. Ich will keine Eunuchen als Haustiere, das ist so gimpig.



N0in, du unterbrichst den Kätzchenkettenbrief.
Die haben dir eine schwangere Katze angedreht, jetzt musst du auch eine schwangere jmd. anderehen. So besagt es der Kätzchenkodex.


----------



## Thoor (13. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> k.A. ich hab Teil 2 nie gespielt. Ubisoft und so.
> 
> Ich hab die PM zwar net mehr selber, aber Ubisoft hat definitiv angegeben, dass Brotherhood nicht Teil 3 ist. Und die Website von UBisoft bzw. die Unterseite zu ACB enthält eh derzeit kaum große Infos
> 
> ...



dann haste eines der besten Spielenden aller Zeiten verpasst :-B


----------



## Soladra (13. Juni 2010)

*schlaf*


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> dann haste eines der besten Spielenden aller Zeiten verpasst :-B



Das ist mir herzlich egal, denn ich hab immer noch einige ROllenspiele und sowieso einige Bioware-Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Ubisoft ==> Kopierschutz ==> Boykott


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist mir herzlich egal, denn ich hab immer noch einige ROllenspiele und sowieso einige Bioware-Spiele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Traurige daran ist, dass Ubisoft mit diesem Schwachsinn überwiegend zahlenden Kunden auf den Sack geht und raubkopiert und gesaugt werden deren Spiele nach wie vor. Ist alles totaler Blödsinn.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Das Traurige daran ist, dass Ubisoft mit diesem Schwachsinn überwiegend zahlenden Kunden auf den Sack geht und raubkopiert und gesaugt werden deren Spiele nach wie vor. Ist alles totaler Blödsinn.



Jep und kaufen tun es sich trotzdem anscheinend noch genug Leute, trotz des Kopierschutzes. Naja, ich bleibe bei meinen persönlichen Boykott: keine Ubisoftspiele auf meinen Rechner.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Ich schlafe mal, nix mehr los.
:<


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (13. Juni 2010)

Holland


----------



## Kargaro (13. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> Holland


/träumen off

Ich würd eher sagen Spanien oder Brasilien.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Juni 2010)

Guten morgen ;D

bah nen Fenster zur Sonnenseite ohne Rolladen nervt ^^

Ich spiel jetzt Darkfall Trial


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen,

mach das (:


----------



## The Paladin (13. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2010)

MIRO KLOSE!


----------



## The Paladin (13. Juni 2010)

Wat?


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Wat?



Miroslav Klose und so


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juni 2010)

'SCHLAAAAAAAAAND!!!!


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2010)

Der eine Stuermer da .. der aus sieht wie 12. Was ist das denn fuer einer? 

Zwei ganz klare Torchance und verkackt es. Bestimmt der Bruder von Gomez oder so ...


----------



## Soladra (13. Juni 2010)

ich war gerade hund aussuchen und bekomme jetzt ne schwarze Labradordalmatienerin


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juni 2010)

4:0 sehr ordentlich.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. Juni 2010)

Bin positiv überrascht. Und schlafe wohl auf der Couch.


----------



## Arosk (13. Juni 2010)

Naja max. Viertelfinale drin, werds mir aber trotzdem nicht anschauen ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Juni 2010)

SCHLAAAAAND! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (14. Juni 2010)

Boah wie lang die schon vom Raab abgerufen wird xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1b7-9y8IYrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (14. Juni 2010)

YEAH 4:0!!!!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Juni 2010)

Meine Katzen verpennen die WM einfach. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (14. Juni 2010)

First 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..................... Nabend


----------



## Firun (14. Juni 2010)

Nabend , was machen denn die Italiener da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (14. Juni 2010)

Verlieren \o/


----------



## Firun (14. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   na also vom Weltmeister habe ich mehr erwartet


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juni 2010)

Von den Schwalbenkönigen erwarte ich bloß eine respektable Niederlage.


----------



## Dracun (14. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Von den Schwalbenkönigen erwarte ich bloß eine respektable Niederlage.



/sign und ein frühzeitiges aussteigen ... den cheatern & rambos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Juni 2010)

Hoffen wir mal nicht, dass Italien frühzeitig rausfliegt


----------



## Dracun (14. Juni 2010)

natürlich hoffen wir das .. die italiener können nur schwalben fliegen, provozieren(berühmtester kopfstoß der fussballgeschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und meckern  & gestikulieren .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Typische Italienische Geste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Razyl (14. Juni 2010)

Man merkt, dass du wahnsinnig viel Ahnung vom Fußball hast...


----------



## Soramac (14. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass du wahnsinnig viel Ahnung vom Fußball hast...



Wir sind ja nicht hier im Forum fuer erfahrene Fussballer.


----------



## Razyl (14. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wir sind ja nicht hier im Forum fuer erfahrene Fussballer.



Hat auch niemand behauptet.


----------



## Soramac (14. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat auch niemand behauptet.



Ja, ne komm. Ich wollt's nur mal gesagt haben. Mit so  kleinen Ding faengt's an und dann passt man einmal nicht auf und sofort hat man hier. Weisst was Ich mein.


----------



## Razyl (14. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wqjIiO9BIqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hach, einer der schönsten Momente 2006


----------



## Dracun (14. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass du wahnsinnig viel Ahnung vom Fußball hast...



ich bin zwar kein Fußballtrainer .. aber ja i hab ein bissel Ahnung vom Fußball und die Italiener sind bekannt fürs provozieren, selbständigem fallen.

Aber hey passt schon, wenn du meinst die Italianos haben es verdient vorne mit zu mischen .. dein Ding. Die Italiener haben bei mir verkackt nach ihrer schauspielerischen Glanzleistung 2006 aja und Zidane hat natürlich ohne Grund den Kpf ausgepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (14. Juni 2010)

Oh oh. 1:15

Da hat er aber bloed geguckt.


----------



## Razyl (14. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> ich bin zwar kein Fußballtrainer .. aber ja i hab ein bissel Ahnung vom Fußball und die Italiener sind bekannt fürs provozieren, selbständigem fallen.
> 
> Aber hey passt schon, wenn du meinst die Italianos haben es verdient vorne mit zu mischen .. dein Ding. Die Italiener haben bei mir verkackt nach ihrer schauspielerischen Glanzleistung 2006 aja und Zidane hat natürlich ohne Grund den Kpf ausgepackt
> 
> ...



Aber, dass Italien wohl mit den besten defensiven Fußball spielen und ihre Taktik in einigen Fällen ordentlich umsetzen, dass übersieht man schnell. 2006 sind sie am Ende Weltmeister geworden, wenn auch nicht immer ganz fair. Aber mein Gott, wer sich gegen Australien nicht fallen lässt, dann ist das seine eigene Schuld, aber das ist eine Chance die man nutzen kann und vielleicht auch sollte. Und was Zidane im WM Finale gezeigt hat, also der Kopfstoß, war eine sau dumme Aktion von ihm. Er hat sich provozieren lassen, ergo ist er selbst schuld an seinem Rot.


----------



## Firun (14. Juni 2010)

laberrabarber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wie wird das wetter morgen so ?


----------



## Soramac (14. Juni 2010)

Bei  mir wird es ziemlich sonnig. Fast wie jeden Tag ueber 30 Grad :/


----------



## Firun (14. Juni 2010)

1:1  naja schwache Leistung vom Weltmeister  da müssen sie schon noch was drauflegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (14. Juni 2010)

So spielt aber kein Weltmeister... aber fallen lassen können sie sich immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deutschland war die bisher einzige souveräne Vorstellung.


----------



## Skatero (14. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> So spielt aber kein Weltmeister... aber fallen lassen können sie sich immer noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich fand die Niederlande auch nicht schlecht, obwohl das erste Tor ein Eigentor war.
Deutschland hatte auch nicht so einen guten Gegner. Sie haben nicht schlecht gespielt, aber richtig sagen, kann man das noch nicht.


----------



## Edou (15. Juni 2010)

Ja, erm Hallo? :O 21:43 heute mal wieder nen toter tag/abend? :<<<


----------



## TheGui (15. Juni 2010)

Boah anedlich 1:0

,,, und Kore hat ab morgen nen Torwart weniger.

der kleine is not amused!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (15. Juni 2010)

oh hi kennen wir uns?


----------



## Razyl (15. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ja, erm Hallo? :O 21:43 heute mal wieder nen toter tag/abend? :<<<



Es ist jeden abend nen toter Abend


----------



## Crackmack (15. Juni 2010)

razyl 19k posts als ich das letzte mal hier war waren es etwa 11k :<


----------



## Edou (15. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist jeden abend nen toter Abend



Toter hat genauso viele Buchstaben wie toter :O


Naja nacht :<


----------



## Razyl (15. Juni 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> razyl 19k posts als ich das letzte mal hier war waren es etwa 11k :<



So what?


----------



## TheStormrider (15. Juni 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> razyl 19k posts als ich das letzte mal hier war waren es etwa 11k :<






Razyl schrieb:


> So what?


Du solltest weniger schreiben will er damit sagen; denk ich ...


----------



## Razyl (15. Juni 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Du solltest weniger schreiben will er damit sagen; denk ich ...



...


----------



## Thoor (15. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mich auch gefreut das Deutschland rausgeflogen ist bin aber der Meinung für die Aktion während des Finale gegen Frankreich sollte ihnen nachträglich der Titel aberkannt werden...

Somit sag ich nur: Solangs nicht Deutschland oder Italien wird topp, Argentien wär tipp topp :-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch gefreut das Deutschland rausgeflogen ist bin aber der Meinung für die Aktion während des Finale gegen Frankreich sollte ihnen nachträglich der Titel aberkannt werden...
> 
> Somit sag ich nur: Solangs nicht Deutschland oder Italien wird topp, Argentien wär tipp topp :-)



Der kleine Kontext möchte gerne aus dem Kinderparadies abgeholt werden...


----------



## Jester (15. Juni 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> razyl 19k posts als ich das letzte mal hier war waren es etwa 11k :<



Crack! Noch so ein Post und du kommst nicht in die Gilde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße von "Jorge" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (16. Juni 2010)

moin moin....
noch jemand wach?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. Juni 2010)

Bin extremst wach, jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. Juni 2010)

Yep, geht aber schlafen jetzt.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juni 2010)

ICH WILL IRGENDWAS KAPUTTMACHEN-.-


musste jetzt raus >D


----------



## Skatero (16. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ICH WILL IRGENDWAS KAPUTTMACHEN-.-



                                                                    [X] <- Hier schlagen!


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juni 2010)

QQ Ich finds ja toll das ich mit der Klasse eine Woche Italienreise mache...aber WARUM, WARUM BEI ALLEN GOETTERN verpasse ich dabei das Donauinselfest QQ QQ QQ QQ

Oh man da tritt Pendulum auf... fuer einen DnB fan wie mich toll. Aber nein, genau 1 tag davor sind wir weg QQ


----------



## Breakyou (16. Juni 2010)

Ouh ouh neuer post!
Oh man nur breakyou der gute Nacht sagen will :<
gute Nacht buffies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (16. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ouh ouh neuer post!
> Oh man nur breakyou der gute Nacht sagen will :<
> gute Nacht buffies
> 
> ...



Da geht aber einer früh ins Bettchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. Juni 2010)

Gnarf! Jetzt muss ich noch ne ganze Woche auf meinen neuen ESD und die Hecklampen warten NERF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber evtl ist dann n Bonus da für die neuen Felgen


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juni 2010)

bin da, wer noch? Gibts eigentlich noch die tanzende Milchtüte?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Juni 2010)

chopi hab ich seit einer Ewigkeit nicht mehr hier gesehen...
Mein Leben ist scheiße btw. :<


----------



## Jester (17. Juni 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> chopi hab ich seit einer Ewigkeit nicht mehr hier gesehen...
> Mein Leben ist scheiße btw. :<


 Was ist denn los?!


----------



## Avolus (17. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> QQ Ich finds ja toll das ich mit der Klasse eine Woche Italienreise mache...aber WARUM, WARUM BEI ALLEN GOETTERN verpasse ich dabei das Donauinselfest QQ QQ QQ QQ
> 
> Oh man da tritt Pendulum auf... fuer einen DnB fan wie mich toll. Aber nein, genau 1 tag davor sind wir weg QQ



Tripper ftw!

Oder andere "angebliche" Krankheiten, die eine Auslandsreise aus schulischer Sicht, unmöglich machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (17. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Bin extremst wach, jo



Nicht nur du aber ich gehe jetzt trotzdem schlafen.


----------



## Dominau (17. Juni 2010)

man bin ich blöd.. 
konnte die 5 auf meinem wecker nicht richtig erkennen. sah aus wie eine 6.


----------



## Soramac (17. Juni 2010)

Strom eben weg nice. Scheiss Hurrikane Saison 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The last and Only!


----------



## Kronas (17. Juni 2010)

entweder meine f5 taste klemmt oder es gab noch keinen nachtschwärmer post diesen abend


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juni 2010)

Hi Kronas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (17. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hi Kronas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rede mit uns in icq wenn du konversation wünscht, nachtschwärmer ist out :s


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juni 2010)

Wie bitte Oo?
Bin zu faul fuer Icq, war schon stress genug mich bei Skype anzumelden xP


----------



## Breakyou (17. Juni 2010)

Güten Äbend


----------



## Dominau (17. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Güten Äbend



Waaaaaassssaaaabbiiiiii!!!!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. Juni 2010)

frankreich is raus 
wen sie nächstes spiel nicht min 3:0 gewinnen


aja was für die lachmuskeln ^^ http://www.nichtlustig.de/toondb/020109.html


----------



## Ugnar (17. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend.


----------



## mookuh (17. Juni 2010)

abend


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. Juni 2010)

du bist ja ma wieder hier warst ja ganz verschwunden ^^


----------



## Dracun (17. Juni 2010)

Viva La Mexiko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (17. Juni 2010)

morgen peck ich die Fahne an mein auto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Viva La Mexiko
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



frankreich ist draußen!


----------



## Dracun (17. Juni 2010)

morgen nehm ich meine fahne und aufblasbare stäbe zum zusammen kloppen mit zur arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(i weiß grad kein besseres wort dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Machen en riesen klatsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (17. Juni 2010)

hauptsache keine vuvzelas !
ich verabscheue diese...*****


----------



## Ugnar (17. Juni 2010)

Für wenn seit ihr eigentlich morgen?


----------



## Dracun (17. Juni 2010)

ach komm diese afrikanischen wilden hummel stören doch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. Juni 2010)

Deutschland, Slowenien & Algerien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (17. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> ach komm diese afrikanischen wilden hummel stören doch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aber das ist doch nicht schön...dieses eintönige geräusch das 90min andauert^^
wenn man damit wenigstens ne melodie spielen könnte
nix..nuir summmmmmmmmmmmm

EDIT: Deutschland und Neuseeland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. Juni 2010)

neuseeland spielt doch morgen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (17. Juni 2010)

neee weiß ich doch xD
ich meinte allgemein bei der WM


----------



## Dracun (17. Juni 2010)

aso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






dann bin ich für Good Old Germany und good old Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






da mir die schweizer bis jetzt am besten gefallen haben .. die mexikaner haben mir zwar auch heute ganz gut gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber lieber schweiz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (17. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> dann bin ich für Good Old Germany und good old Schweiz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt ja die Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hat mich richtig gefreut das die gegen Spanien gewonnen ham
wenn das Tor auch nicht wirklich schön war ^^


----------



## Ugnar (17. Juni 2010)

Deutschland, Slowenien & England.


----------



## Dracun (17. Juni 2010)

doch der Roundhousekick war epic mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. Juni 2010)

so bin mal ab ins bettchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...morgen früh uffstehen .. nachti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. Juni 2010)

ne das war purr matrix und wie perfect das war 
da kan neo einpacken und finale ist japan deutschland das wird geil ^^


jo bin auch off bb


----------



## Breakyou (17. Juni 2010)

Morgen Mathearbeit :0
gute nacht


----------



## The Paladin (18. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend





Bye, wollte nur das letzte Wort für diese Nacht haben ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Juni 2010)

Na dann halt' dich mal ran...


----------



## Dominau (18. Juni 2010)

Im back, bitches.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo...

SERBIEN!






Kann mir jmd. sagen, wie ich bei Opera diese Zeilenabstände wegbekomme?!


----------



## Soladra (18. Juni 2010)

Juten abmd


----------



## Dropz (18. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (18. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nabend


----------



## Dropz (18. Juni 2010)

na,was macht ihr so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Juni 2010)

Kuckuck!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (18. Juni 2010)

<3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Kuckuck!



Sieht aus wie Knut.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Juni 2010)

Bin momentan aber noch guter Hoffnung, dass es ausgewachsen nur zu einer Katze und nicht zu 'nem Eisbären wird. Sonst habe ich ein Problem....

Eisbärscheiße im Katzenklo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Juni 2010)

Facebook hat den meldebutton bei Kommentaren entfernt und durch einen "gefällt mir" ersetzt...
Support is eben teuer.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (19. Juni 2010)

Mit betrunkenen Leuten in Icq schreiben ist immer wieder funeeeh !


----------



## Ugnar (19. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Kuckuck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Süß, aber hast du den Kätzchen eigentlich schon Namen gegeben?


----------



## Dominau (19. Juni 2010)

Nachtschwärmer irgendwie nie was los in letzer zeit O.o


----------



## mastergamer (19. Juni 2010)

Nachtschwärmer versinkt' im Schatten des legendären Buffed.


----------



## Dracun (19. Juni 2010)

dewr nachtschwärmer is halt nimmer das was er mal war ......   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Hey Leutz!


----------



## Razyl (19. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Awwwwww <3
Die ist ja knuffig ^.^



mastergamer schrieb:


> Nachtschwärmer versinkt' im Schatten des legendären Buffed.



Pah! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lag ja nur an meiner Sperre


----------



## Ugnar (19. Juni 2010)

Heute ist vielleicht mehr los als gestern, Guten Abend allerseits.


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Was geht?


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2010)

Lachmann fehlt, daher ist mein Interesse auch weg. DA ZOCK ICH LIEBER GEMÜTLICH.



Soladra schrieb:


> Was geht?



Alles was Beine hat außer Tische und Stühle *gnihihihi*


----------



## Razyl (19. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Was geht?



Nicht Viel.


----------



## Ugnar (19. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Was geht?


Am Musik hören, und was geht bei dir?


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Mein handy is grad alle gegangen und mama , die außer haus ist, hats kabel, von dem her... ich glaub, ich hör auch gleixh ein bisschen Muke... Allerdings gehn mir langsam die bands aus... hastz du was gutes für Hammerfalll/ASP/Saltatio MOrtis- fans zur hand?


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Mein handy is grad alle gegangen und mama , die außer haus ist, hats kabel, von dem her... ich glaub, ich hör auch gleixh ein bisschen Muke... Allerdings gehn mir langsam die bands aus... hastz du was gutes für Hammerfalll/ASP/Saltatio MOrtis- fans zur hand?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LGzmXUCnxrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bitte.


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Danke, aber die Simme von dem is ned so meins, außerdem fehlt mir da sdas gewisse etwas...


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Danke, aber die Simme von dem is ned so meins, außerdem fehlt mir da sdas gewisse etwas...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NB7dol-NtRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

...Schon besser, aber die Stimmevon dem klingt irgendwie so erstickt, ich bin da voll anspruchsvoll. Die brauchen irgenwie was gänsehautiges, wie die von eric fisch, ASP, Alea oder dem Typen von hammerfall (name entfallen)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Mein handy is grad alle gegangen und mama , die außer haus ist, hats kabel, von dem her... ich glaub, ich hör auch gleixh ein bisschen Muke... Allerdings gehn mir langsam die bands aus... hastz du was gutes für Hammerfalll/ASP/Saltatio MOrtis- fans zur hand?



Disturbed wirst du ja sicher kennen (neues Lied):
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=nSXnzrXAg6k

Rage against the Machine ist nie falsch:
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bH1ccl68kFE

Nightrage:
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=D_mwO3iFsjw



Also, das sind meine Empfehlungen. Für Death Metal bist du mir ncoh zu jung, is ja auch Parental Advisority, das kann ich nich verantworten^^.


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-SFWc0dGfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Disturbet kenn ich schon, 

Ratm auch

und growlen mag ihc ned so

HAmmerfalll kennn ich auch schoin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (19. Juni 2010)

Soladra du bist 13 oder?


----------



## Firun (19. Juni 2010)

nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qr65ph0DfkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UTCGuEq4_kk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alles so Hammerfall Richtung (Powermetal)


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo Friun

und jap, im mai 13 geworden. Warum?


----------



## Ugnar (19. Juni 2010)

Nur so, wegen Alkoposteuer's Kommentar das du zu jung wärst.


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2010)

Und für was?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juni 2010)

Hätte ich noch Seether:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9x5nF8aPbMw

Adelitas Way:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=yBoLlqerXWY

Skyfire:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=eEZOjJIYDus


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Nett... freedom call muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen. Und für was bin ich zu jung? Um zu wissen, was ein Saufspiel ist? Um ne Axt mit in die Schule zu nehmen? Um die Lehrer zu vergiften? Ups....


Ich.. ähm...ich, ich wars nicht, der lag schon voher da!


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hätte ich noch Seether:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9x5nF8aPbMw
> 
> ...



Alles nicht anähernd das.


----------



## Ugnar (19. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Disturbed wirst du ja sicher kennen (neues Lied):
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=nSXnzrXAg6k
> 
> Rage against the Machine ist nie falsch:
> ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Alles nicht anähernd das.



Mehr kann ich nciht empfehlen, hab halt nix in Richtung Speed Metal oder was auch imemr das ist.

Bei Death Metal kann ich Dismember wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Warum bin ich für deathmetal zu jung, ich mags einfach ned so


----------



## Petersburg (19. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Morgen Mathearbeit :0
> gute nacht



<- Schrieb am Freitag auch Mathe :0


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

hab gestern deutsch geschrieben und muss in 6 tagen latein schreien,aber ich hab keinen plan von


----------



## Ugnar (19. Juni 2010)

Ach und guten Abend Firun.


----------



## Firun (19. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> und muss in 6 tagen latein schreien



stelle ich mir lustig vor, heute schreien wir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: nabend Ugnar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2010)

Schau mir grad wieder http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=53953 an xD


----------



## The Paladin (19. Juni 2010)

Na, wie gehts wie stehts?


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

wegen einem Buchtstabe....


----------



## Ugnar (19. Juni 2010)

Gerade mit den iPhone in der Stube, Dänemark spielt gerade 2:1 nicht übel.


----------



## Firun (19. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> wegen einem Buchtstabe....



Hey das war auch nur witzig gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


btw:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIj3kpPYh1M[/youtube]


----------



## The Paladin (19. Juni 2010)

Ich schmeiß mal auch ein Lied in die Runde

Ben Folds: Still


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Ich liebe mag TheTRueBlacky


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juni 2010)

guten abend


----------



## Razyl (19. Juni 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> guten abend



Huhu Mano, komm on im ICQ :S


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

ich registrier mich schnell


----------



## EisblockError (19. Juni 2010)

soladra macht spaß niveau von unten zu beobachten oder xD?


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jep, ich mag falsche Rechtschreibung. Bei der Richigen muss man immer so langsam tippen...


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Ok. Redet ihr wieder mit mir, wenn ich mich in Zukunft an den Duden halte?


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ok. Redet ihr wieder mit mir, wenn ich mich in Zukunft an den Duden halte?



Duden = Verständnis-Buff *g*


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Danke,Zam.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Duden = Verständnis-Buff *g*



Der ZAM ist mal wieder im Nachtschwärmer.. nice


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

*umschau*
Ist hier jemand, der mich zumindest ein kleines bisschen mag und mit mir reden will?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (19. Juni 2010)

*Hand heb*


----------



## Petersburg (19. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *umschau*
> Ist hier jemand, der mich zumindest ein kleines bisschen mag und mit mir reden will?
> 
> 
> ...



Klar, das macht 5 € 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

WEEEEEE!!!
*The Paladin knuddel*


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> WEEEEEE!!!
> *The Paladin knuddel*



Er hat doch nur die Hand hoch gehoben, um dich zu ohrfeigen.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *umschau*
> Ist hier jemand, der mich zumindest ein kleines bisschen mag und mit mir reden will?
> 
> 
> ...



hier ich^^

wie gehts dir so?


----------



## The Paladin (19. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte mich lieber nicht melden sollen. Chris Hansen hat .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh Fuck!!!!

Edit: Scherz, jeder hier hat dich lieb ^^


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hier ich^^
> 
> wie gehts dir so?



Super. Gibst du mir deine ICQ-Nummer?



Aber ich glaube nicht, dass mich jeder mag...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juni 2010)

Mich hassen mehr.
Ich muss im Wowforum nur /reported schreiben, um atomare Reaktionen hervorzurufen.


----------



## The Paladin (19. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nicht warum, aber die Situation gerade hier lässt mich nur an das denken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Super. Gibst du mir deine ICQ-Nummer?
> 
> 
> 
> Aber ich glaube nicht, dass mich jeder mag...



hast ne pn^^


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der ZAM ist mal wieder im Nachtschwärmer.. nice



Was willst du mir damit sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hast ne pn^^



Und immer ans Alter denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der ZAM ist mal wieder im Nachtschwärmer.. nice


Das will er sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und immer ans Alter denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bin eh vergeben^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was willst du mir damit sagen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nichts 
Außer, dass du wohl gerade nichts zu Spielen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und immer ans Alter denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mano ist sicherlich Christ *hust hust*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nichts
> Außer, dass du wohl gerade nichts zum *Rum*Spielen hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hör ab jetzt damit auf, Zitate zu editen, versprochen. :<


----------



## nemø (19. Juni 2010)

11 Seiten, Jungs, los los los


----------



## Manoroth (19. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mano ist sicherlich Christ *hust hust*



ich bin atheist kein christ-.-


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nichts
> Außer, dass du wohl gerade nichts zu Spielen hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - aber Alpha Protocol hat grad fertig installiert (nach 45 Minuten oO)



nemø schrieb:


> 11 Seiten, Jungs, los los los



Bei mir wärens dann 3506 .. *g*


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

Traut sich das Küken jetzt mit ICQ nicht mehr ins Forum? *g*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juni 2010)

Ähhhhm, was mach ich eig. auf buffed um halb 12 obwohl ich eig. nix spiel und schon gar keine MMOs?


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ähhhhm, was mach ich eig. auf buffed um halb 12 obwohl ich eig. nix spiel und schon gar keine MMOs?



Das letzte MMO das ich gestartet habe, war SWG.... 
Ich spiel grad viel RDR und Castle Crashers *g*


----------



## Held² (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das letzte MMO das ich gestartet habe, war SWG....
> Ich spiel grad viel RDR und Castle Crashers *g*



Wie ist RDR eig. so?^^ ich war noch nie wirklich ein fan von den GTA teilen aber ich hab mir schon überlegt ob ich es mir für den PC holen soll


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das letzte MMO das ich gestartet habe, war SWG....
> Ich spiel grad viel RDR und Castle Crashers *g*



Ich mach mir WoW Trial, nenn einen Char buffed.de und töte mich die ganze Zeit selbst...
Ich will nicht im WoW Forum hier enden...die mögen mich da eh alle nicht und sie machen mir da Angst.
  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist ja sicherlich so nett und frei und erzählst mir demnächst mal ob es gut ist :S


ZAM schrieb:


> Das letzte MMO das ich gestartet habe, war SWG....
> Ich spiel grad viel RDR und Castle Crashers *g*



Du zockst also kein MMO mehr? Und das als Mitarbeiter bei Buffed *gg*


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Wie ist RDR eig. so?^^ ich war noch nie wirklich ein fan von den GTA teilen aber ich hab mir schon überlegt ob ich es mir für den PC holen soll



Wenn du GTA3+ und/oder das Western-Genre magst, ist es genial. Nur im Multiplayer sind mittlerweile schon Freaks unterwegs.

Zum Glück gibts kein Handy, wie in GTA4 *g*, also kann man in Ruhe die offene Welt ausgiebig nutzen und erkunden. Zu tun gibts genug, auch wenn die Wüste am Anfang etwas leer wirkt.


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du zockst also kein MMO mehr? Und das als Mitarbeiter bei Buffed *gg*



Ich bin ziemlich satt zur Zeit und warte gehyped und als Fanboy gierig und gespannt auf SWTOR *g*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juni 2010)

OMG GOTT AUF BUFFED!!!!!!
http://www.buffed.de...er/539149-gott/
Er hats leider nicht durch die Verifizierung gepackt...


----------



## Held² (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn du GTA3+ und/oder das Western-Genre magst, ist es genial. Nur im Multiplayer sind mittlerweile schon Freaks unterwegs.
> 
> Zum Glück gibts kein Handy, wie in GTA4 *g*, also kann man in Ruhe die offene Welt ausgiebig nutzen und erkunden. Zu tun gibts genug, auch wenn die Wüste am Anfang etwas leer wirkt.



hm naja mein problem ist eben das ich mit der GTA reihe nie wirklich was anfangen konnte :/ ich bin eben eher der RPG Freak^^ ich glaub ich warte doch lieber auf Darsksiders


----------



## Thoor (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn du GTA3+ und/oder das Western-Genre magst, ist es genial. Nur im Multiplayer sind mittlerweile schon Freaks unterwegs.
> 
> Zum Glück gibts kein Handy, wie in GTA4 *g*, also kann man in Ruhe die offene Welt ausgiebig nutzen und erkunden. Zu tun gibts genug, auch wenn die Wüste am Anfang etwas leer wirkt.



Multiplayer? Ich wollte mein RDR online spielen auf der PS3 aber da war keine Sau online ö.ö


----------



## Held² (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin ziemlich satt zur Zeit und warte gehyped und als Fanboy gierig und gespannt auf SWTOR *g*



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

schade nur das wir noch min 8 Monate warten müssen :/ *snif*


----------



## Razyl (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin ziemlich satt zur Zeit und warte gehyped und als Fanboy gierig und gespannt auf SWTOR *g*



Was sagst du eigentlich zu den neuen Gameplayszenen? Ich warte ja auch gespannt auf das Spiel und werde es mit Sicherheit spielen, auch wenn viele der Meinung sind, es wird ein Single-RPG-MMO, was mich sogar ein wenig freuen würde. Und Revan und die Verstoßene aus KOTOR 1 und 2 werden wohl auch auftauchen =)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juni 2010)

AHAHAHA...geiler Ava...Cena mal am tappen...durchs Krümelmonster.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Multiplayer? Ich wollte mein RDR online spielen auf der PS3 aber da war keine Sau online ö.ö



Mh - wenn du im Free Roam (freien Modus) bist, und kein oder kaum ein Punkt weiter auf der Karte zu sehen - dann kann es sein, dass die grad alle aus dem Free Roam Bandenkriege oder andere Multiplayer-Gefechte austragen. 
Einfach mitjoinen. Die Roams sind ja auf 60 Spieler begrenzt - joined man ein Spiel verschwindet man von der Karte, ist aber trotzdem noch Teil des Roams.


----------



## Held² (19. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was sagst du eigentlich zu den neuen Gameplayszenen? Ich warte ja auch gespannt auf das Spiel und werde es mit Sicherheit spielen, auch wenn viele der Meinung sind, es wird ein Single-RPG-MMO, was mich sogar ein wenig freuen würde. Und Revan und die Verstoßene aus KOTOR 1 und 2 werden wohl auch auftauchen =)



glaube ich nicht wahrscheinlich wird die story von Kotor 2 komplett ignoriert da der 2te teil nicht von Bioware sondern Obsidiand stammt

aber ich würde mich mal echt freuen wenn Bioware endlich mal mehr details über das Spiel rausbringt ...

von der E3 hatte ich mir ehrlich gesagt mehr erwartet auch wenn es echt super ist das es in SWTOR housing geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (19. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> AHAHAHA...geiler Ava...Cena mal am tappen...durchs Krümelmonster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



krümmel monster > all


----------



## Razyl (19. Juni 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> glaube ich nicht wahrscheinlich wird die story von Kotor 2 komplett ignoriert da der 2te teil nicht von Bioware sondern Obsidiand stammt



Bioware hat heute bestätigt, dass alle Fragen aus beiden Spielen in TOR geklärt werden und Revan scheint wohl auch noch zu leben, denn auf die Frage hin ob er Tot ist antworte Daniel Erickson nur, dass er nicht spoilern will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was sagst du eigentlich zu den neuen Gameplayszenen? Ich warte ja auch gespannt auf das Spiel und werde es mit Sicherheit spielen, auch wenn viele der Meinung sind, es wird ein Single-RPG-MMO, was mich sogar ein wenig freuen würde. Und Revan und die Verstoßene aus KOTOR 1 und 2 werden wohl auch auftauchen =)



Puh .. also.
Als ich das zuletzt anspielen konnte ist schon eine Weile her (GC 2009), aber da war das GC-Demo-Level extrem rund und machte Laune. Die Sache mit dem Single-Player-RPG... da bin ich noch unschlüssig. Es kann sicher passieren, dass man bis zum Endgame kein MMO-Gefühl bekommt, aber man wird 1. Nicht gezwungen Missionen allein oder in der Gruppe zu machen und 2. vertraue ich da einfach mal auf Bioware, dass die das vernünftig lösen. ^^
Revan. .. wenn dann als Geist oder die Story wird noch so weitergeführt, dass er irgendwie die 300 Jahre Zeitdifferenz überlebt, die zwischen KotoR und SWTOR liegen. *g*

Btw. wir haben da auch mit Erickson gelabert - wenn man den auf die Star Wars-Schiene bringt, ist er nicht mehr zu stoppen *g*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juni 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> krümmel monster > all



Edge und Punk müssn morsche winnen.


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bioware hat heute bestätigt, dass alle Fragen aus beiden Spielen in TOR geklärt werden und Revan scheint wohl auch noch zu leben, denn auf die Frage hin ob er Tot ist antworte Daniel Erickson nur, dass er nicht spoilern will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hoffentlich wird das nicht nur so ne Sidequest-Geschichte, wo es an einem vorbeigeht. Ich meine, ich würde schon gern wissen wo die Spaten am Ende von KotoR2 nu hingeflogen sind und was danach passierte *g*


----------



## Petersburg (19. Juni 2010)

Omq und heut um 4:00 morgens erreichen wir seite 7000 und alle spammen die zu so dass man morgen ab 9:00 keine chance hat auf seite 7000 zu kommen
Warum muss ich nur so früh off? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (19. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bioware hat heute bestätigt, dass alle Fragen aus beiden Spielen in TOR geklärt werden und Revan scheint wohl auch noch zu leben, denn auf die Frage hin ob er Tot ist antworte Daniel Erickson nur, dass er nicht spoilern will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also erfährt man endlich nach 6 Jahren was nach dem gespräch zwischen Kreia und dem verbannten geschehen ist^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Puh .. also.
> Als ich das zuletzt anspielen konnte ist schon eine Weile her (GC 2009), aber da war das GC-Demo-Level extrem rund und machte Laune. Die Sache mit dem Single-Player-RPG... da bin ich noch unschlüssig. Es kann sicher passieren, dass man bis zum Endgame kein MMO-Gefühl bekommt, aber man wird 1. Nicht gezwungen Missionen allein oder in der Gruppe zu machen und 2. vertraue ich da einfach mal auf Bioware, dass die das vernünftig lösen. ^^
> Revan. .. wenn dann als Geist oder die Story wird noch so weitergeführt, dass er irgendwie die 300 Jahre Zeitdifferenz überlebt, die zwischen KotoR und SWTOR liegen. *g*



Vielleicht hat er sich auch einfrieren lassen? Oder er hat wirklich die Zeit überlegt, ein mächtiger Sith und Jedi ist er allemal, wenn nicht gar einer der Mächtigsten. 

Zum Gameplay:
Joa, auf den Videos sehen die Animationen noch relativ schwachbrüstig aus. Ansonsten sah das ganz ordentlich aus, auch wenn einige natürlich wieder sofort mit "LANGWEILIG" ankamen. Ich fande es ganz nett, das Gameplay von der E3.


ZAM schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird das nicht nur so ne Sidequest-Geschichte, wo es an einem vorbeigeht. Ich meine, ich würde schon gern wissen wo die Spaten am Ende von KotoR2 nu hingeflogen sind und was danach passierte *g*



Es wird wohl ne größere Storyline nehme ich mal an. Zumindest habe ich so Erickson in dem Interview verstanden.

"“There are going to be a great deal of questions answered from KOTOR 1 and KOTOR 2 in our game,” writing director Daniel Erickson told VG247 in an interview during E3."
“Also, we’d always worked in the fact that Revan and Malak were, in fact, involved with the Sith emperor himself, and it’s really why we touch back on KOTOR a lot.”

 Last but not least, read this whichever way you want, but when asked whether or not Revan and The Exile were still alive, Erickson only replied that he wouldn’t spoil anything. That’s certainly not a “no.”"


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juni 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Omq und heut um 4:00 morgens erreichen wir seite 7000 und alle spammen die zu so dass man morgen ab 9:00 keine chance hat auf seite 7000 zu kommen
> Warum muss ich nur so früh off?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War nur bei Seite 6666 so...keine Sorge...*Er is weg...auf zu Seite 7000!*


----------



## Held² (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird das nicht nur so ne Sidequest-Geschichte, wo es an einem vorbeigeht. Ich meine, ich würde schon gern wissen wo die Spaten am Ende von KotoR2 nu hingeflogen sind und was danach passierte *g*



da bin ich auch gespannt hoffentlich macht Bioware etwas großes darraus

boah ich kann es kaum erwarten bis das Spiel rauskommt ich seh schon wie ich 1 Woche nur vor dem Pc hocken werde ^^

Edit: eventuell erfährt man ja auch mehr über Revan und den verbannten über die Zeitlinien videos


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juni 2010)

Ich schlafe. :<


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> boah ich kann es kaum erwarten bis das Spiel rauskommt ich seh schon wie ich 1 Woche nur vor dem Pc hocken werde ^^



Ich werd wohl Urlaub nehmen oder kündigen bruahahahaha 



> Edit: eventuell erfährt man ja auch mehr über Revan und den verbannten über die Zeitlinien videos



Das ist extrem merkwürdig - normalerweise interessiert mich dumherum bei MMOs und Vorgeschichte etc. net. Aber Bioware macht das sehr sehr geil - ich nehm so ziemlich alles mit was kommt, war vorher noch bei keinem MMO so .. oh halt..Star Wars


----------



## Razyl (20. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl Urlaub nehmen oder kündigen bruahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist extrem merkwürdig - normalerweise interessiert mich dumherum bei MMOs und Vorgeschichte etc. net. Aber Bioware macht das sehr sehr geil - ich nehm so ziemlich alles mit was kommt, war vorher noch bei keinem MMO so .. oh halt..Star Wars



1. Zam: Du kannst doch gar net kündigen. Du hast doch nen lebenslangen Vertrag bei Computec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Jo, ebenso hier. Ich freue mich auf das Spiel, egal was andere sagen ^.^


----------



## Held² (20. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl Urlaub nehmen oder kündigen bruahahahaha



oder du machst "extra" für Buffed eine BUffed SWTOR super special Video Show die 168h lang nur gameplay von SWTOR zeigt ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2010)

Sklaven können nicht kündigen... sie müssen verkauft werden...


----------



## Thoor (20. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - wenn du im Free Roam (freien Modus) bist, und kein oder kaum ein Punkt weiter auf der Karte zu sehen - dann kann es sein, dass die grad alle aus dem Free Roam Bandenkriege oder andere Multiplayer-Gefechte austragen.
> Einfach mitjoinen. Die Roams sind ja auf 60 Spieler begrenzt - joined man ein Spiel verschwindet man von der Karte, ist aber trotzdem noch Teil des Roams.



hab ich gemacht, dann kam irgendwas von nicht genug spieler ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juni 2010)

haiho


----------



## Dominau (20. Juni 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> haiho



nabend der herr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. Juni 2010)

Wow, direkt mal was los heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. Juni 2010)

Yep, ziemlich viel los hier ... -.-


----------



## Tobias007 (20. Juni 2010)

guten morgen an die anwesenden


*kanne kaffee in die runde stellt*


----------



## Dominau (20. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Yep, ziemlich viel los hier ... -.-



jup... glaube der nachti ist bald überfüllt


----------



## Soramac (20. Juni 2010)

I'm the last one!


----------



## Soladra (20. Juni 2010)

Nein,ich. Und zu is!


----------



## Soramac (20. Juni 2010)

FUu!

Edit: Pff.. doch zu spaet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen dann!


----------



## Soladra (20. Juni 2010)

N' Abend, ihr Irren!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Juni 2010)

hi all


du hast mir mein first geraubt ^^


hab ma grade aus spaß mal geguckt wieviel so ne karre (auto) in japan in yen zu uns in euro kostet fast 30%-44% 
billiger ^^


----------



## Ugnar (20. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2010)

First von hinten (hört sich bissl pervers an


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Nabend ihrs


----------



## Razyl (20. Juni 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> First von hinten (hört sich bissl pervers an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht nur ein bissel...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Juni 2010)

und was treibt ihr so ausser fussbal gucken ?


----------



## Ugnar (20. Juni 2010)

Ich seh mir gerade Navy CIS an.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2010)

Aeon Flux  anschauen , naja Charlize Theron eigentlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Juni 2010)

aeon flux ist nicht der hammer




teufel steh mir bei 666 post in deinen ehren ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> aeon flux ist nicht der hammer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, Charlize Theron schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (20. Juni 2010)

abend^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Juni 2010)

Nabend Mano


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Juni 2010)

Wer von euch kommt aus bayern oder baden-würtenberg grenze alpen und grenze schweiz oder grenze österreich zone ? Zieht mal
ne schwimmweste an 90l/m² also aufpassen die nächsten 2 tage ist es so.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Wer von euch kommt aus bayern oder baden-würtenberg grenze alpen und grenze schweiz oder grenze österreich zone ? Zieht mal
> ne schwimmweste an 90l/m2 also aufpassen die nächsten 2 tage ist es so.



Im Norden wars heut sehr schön. Aber 90l/m2 ist schon heftig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Juni 2010)

also war mal in bayernnähe freilasing nähe grenze zu österreich da hat es in 9 stunden geregnet als hätte man den bodenssee 
ausgekippt binne sekunden ist das gekommen noch nicht ne 1min war ich von oben bis unten nass der boden hat das wasser wieder ausgespuckt so schlimm war das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Juni 2010)

wassen hier los freidhof is ja mehr los ^^


lol azshara ist der lichking auf 25 hero gelegt worden von horde ^^ ab da nur mit 6,5 minimun gs ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2010)

Das Schweigen der Lämmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Juni 2010)

nacht ihr toten ^^


----------



## Breakyou (20. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Juni 2010)

ich habe gehört hier is Blutig


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Juni 2010)

Hier is langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (20. Juni 2010)

Mach was dagegen und tanz.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wcDQzX4GqIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soramac (21. Juni 2010)

Mal schauen ob Ich heute der letzte bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (21. Juni 2010)

Mal schaun.


----------



## Soramac (21. Juni 2010)

Das werden wa.


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

Sicher ned^^


----------



## Soramac (21. Juni 2010)

Oh doch, ich stell mir dann eine Zeituhr genau auf die Sekunde. Wer es trotzdem schafft, ist ein Cheater.

So 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

Sicher doch^^ 

Was geht?


----------



## Soramac (21. Juni 2010)

Wie was geht.

Was soll den gehen ;p

bei dir?


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

Nüx groß, hab noch nne halbe Stunde, dann muss ich aufstehen


----------



## Soramac (21. Juni 2010)

Also.. ich meine, bei mir ist jetzt halb 12 und bei dir halb 6. Glaub da geht nicht mehr soo viel ;p

Liegste grad im Bett mit nem Laptop oder wieso dann aufstehen?


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

Exakt!^^ Wie, bei dir ist halb 12? Wo biste denn?


----------



## Soramac (21. Juni 2010)

Glaub das muesste sich schon so langsam hier rumgesprochen haben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin in USA Florida

6 Stunden zurueck rechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liege auch oft mit nem Laptop im Bett, aber nur Morgens : >


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

wow, geil...Bringst du mir was mit? Bittööööö! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. Juni 2010)

Also nicht zum Urlaub. Bin ausgewandert (:

Aber werde entweder am Weihnachten oder nachestes Jahr Februar fuer 1-2 Wochen nach Deutschland fliegen.

Wenn mir sagst wo du wohnst.. kann man ja vielleicht, also. Gelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

O.o.... Wow. Meine mutter überlegt sich auch, auszuwandern, aber mein Vaterr und ich halten sie von ab... naja, die hat ja auch mal TH gehört


----------



## Soramac (21. Juni 2010)

Ich und meine Mutter waren anfangs auch schlichtweg dagegen. Aber am Ende ging's einfach nicht mehr anders 

Zufrieden bin Ich noch nicht, muss Ich sagen. Hoffe das aendert sich noch (:


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

Aber hey, vielleichgt siehst du ja im Sommer zam am Stand.... *sabber*


----------



## Soramac (21. Juni 2010)

ZAM am Strand?

Nene, dann muss es schon aehm.. wen gibt's denn da. Anette sein

Nein, Spass.


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

Und du gehst pennen, ich muss aufstehen und in dummes Mathe


----------



## Soramac (21. Juni 2010)

Yep, ich geh pennen (:

Naemlich gleich.

Mathe erste Stunde?

Autsch.. hatte Montags immer Physik und Chemie. Konnte man hinten immer ganz gut schlafen noch ;p


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

danach deutsch und dann Physik, nacher ek mittagsschule


----------



## Soramac (21. Juni 2010)

Letzte, vielleicht ;p

Ach, ich lass das lieber (:


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

Und zu is xD


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

Und auf ist xD


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Musik zum Beginn ist gut

Ben Folds: Still


----------



## mastergamer (21. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Hey, kitten ist auch da, schon die Eröffnungsmusik gehört?

Will mal nicht so sein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bvoKHFAYHw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Juni 2010)

Wer zam am Strand trifft, trifft zwangsläufig auch Anette. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

ist Zam da oben ohne? *sabber*


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Pass auf Soladra, sonst nimmt Chris Hansen dir den ZAM weg ^^


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

Wer ist christ hansen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Nachdem Kitten seine süßen Kätzchen gezeigth at, hab ich hier noch ein putziges Geburtsvideo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XliKJB4vru8&feature=related


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Er ist ein Reporter aus Amerika und gibt sich im Internet als kleines Mädchen aus um Pedobär und andere Kumpels von Pedo und der 4chan-Gang ins Gefängnis zu schicken.


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

ich bin ein mädchen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub' auch nicht, dass Zam besonders viele Pädophile anlockt, auch wenn er 'ne Nummer kleiner geraten ist.


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Chris Hansen hat Soladras Account gehackt! *Aus dem Fenster spring*

Mein Beispiel lief so ab: Soladra mag ZAM, Chris Hansen liest das und sperrt ZAM ein. Chris Hansen ist in meinen Augen selber ein Pedo. ^^


----------



## Petersburg (21. Juni 2010)

Immer noch nicht Seite 7000 was macht ihr nur?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich glaub' auch nicht, dass Zam besonders viele Pädophile anlockt, auch wenn er 'ne Nummer kleiner geraten ist.


Omg...gar nciht dran gedacht, dass Zam klein sein könnte. XD

Wie groß isser? :O




Immer noch nicht Seite 7000 was macht ihr nur?!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Ah, genau, da ist es ja

Catch a Predator


----------



## Dominau (21. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht Seite 7000 was macht ihr nur?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir deinen Namen sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (21. Juni 2010)

Hallllllllllööööööööööö


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Mir deinen Namen sagen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ihr 2 wollt ich doch nur verwirren, Breakyou, du und kp wer alles noch. Ihr hockt bestimmt grad zu 10. vorm Rechner und recherchiert nach mir...ihr klingelt sogar schon an jeder Haustür in der Stadt...Das ist krank, und ich würde es euch zutrauen. o.O


----------



## Breakyou (21. Juni 2010)

Wenn uns dein Name so wichtig wäre, hätten wir ihn schon lange, Süßer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber des Wär schon cool, so ein Club der Denker nur um Alkopops Namen rauszukriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Wenn uns dein Name so wichtig wäre, hätten wir ihn schon lange, Süßer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du meinst. :>


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

hihi


----------



## Dominau (21. Juni 2010)

Break der Club der denker darf nur aus 4 leuten bestehn, laut Todd !


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Interessiert niemanden mein Name?

Edit: Wurde in den Club der Denker nicht noch ein 5tes Mitglied aufgenommen weil ein Mitglied abwesend war?


----------



## Breakyou (21. Juni 2010)

Ich
Mein Ego
Du
Dein Penis
__________
4


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

Ne frage was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 
Suche nen gebraucht wagen nur das problem ist hab 10 in ausschau
nur alle kosten das selbe und sind alle top. Preis (bis 800 &#8364 und die ausgesuchten 500 &#8364;
nur was soll ich machen -.- 
und es wird kein vw und kein ford und keine spaghetti karre 
ausschau der 10 ist opel, peugeot, citroen und mitsubishi


----------



## Firun (21. Juni 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht Seite 7000 was macht ihr nur?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Petersburg ftw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Petersburg ftw!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie lange machen wir eigentlich noch die Statusmeldungenplagiate?


----------



## Dracun (21. Juni 2010)

Tach Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zam mag klein sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber der böse blick is imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






hab ihn auf foto gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (21. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich
> Mein Ego
> Du
> Dein Penis
> ...



Bist du gut in Mathe O_o


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Scrubs FTW!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WKksHmgqFi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Bin mal weg Fußball gucken bis irgendwann...alle hier, Breakyou, Dominau, von dem ich glaube, dass er mich mti dem Max sein verarschen will...naja. :O


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2010)

Ich versuch grad n Buch zu schreiben, mein Kopf platzt voller genialer Ideen aber wenn ichs aufschreibe kommt nur n sabbernder Klotz dabei raus :s

btw Megan Fox und Shy la Boeuf sind das beste an Transformers  (vorallem Megan Fox, wie die da aussieht... RRRRRRR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Dominau (21. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bin mal weg Fußball gucken bis irgendwann...alle hier, Breakyou, Dominau, von dem ich glaube, dass er mich mti dem Max sein verarschen will...naja. :O



ICH BIN MAX!!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

und kan wer bei meiner entscheidung bei stehen ^^


----------



## Breakyou (21. Juni 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> ICH BIN MAX!!



NEIN ICH !


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Was für eine Entscheidung?


----------



## Dominau (21. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Was für eine Entscheidung?



wegen dem auto..
ich würd das den zufall entscheiden lassen. irgend ein karten spiel mit 10 leuten.
jeder dieser typen ist dann ein auto.

Wenn jetzt Typ X gewinnt der auto Y war kaufst du dir Auto Y.


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2010)

Wer braucht Hilfe beim Autokauf? Der kann sich an mich wenden, ich bin mal der übelste Autofreak auf Buffed


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

hab da oben also was geschrieben auf der seite hier 
da mal gucken ^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2010)

Abend, iOS 4 ist genial. Ich liebe iBooks.


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Wenn du WoW hast gib im chat 

/random 1-10

ein ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

thoor ich brauch hilfe 
hab 10 autos zum entscheiden alle kosten das selbe 
sind sehr gute nur welche soll ich nehmen mach gleich nen parr links


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2010)

Sry aber n Auto für 800 Euro o.O kauf dir lieber n trettroller und spar noch 2 Jahre... unter 2'000 Euro würde ich nichts kaufen

Wenn du n billiges AUto kaufst passiert folgendes:

-Das Auto wirkt oberflächlich gut, schau dir mal die Achsen, Bremsen, Stossdämpfer, Bremsschleuche, Riemen etc an
- Der Kilometerstand bewegt sich wohl so ca um die 200'000
- Für den Preis wird das Auto steinalt sein, wenns nicht steinalt ist erst recht finger von lassen >.> 
- Wenns steinalt ist ists gefährlich (kein airbag, esp, abs etc)
- Du fährst damit 2 Monate und alles rostet und geht putt, viel Spass beim Zahlen der Reparatur, die Versicherung und Steuern musste btw trotzdem bezahlen
- Bei so nem Preis hast du definitiv keine Garantie oder MFK (TÜV) dabei, und wenn du sowas dabei hast dann verkauft er dir zu 100% schrott 

also, alles unter 2000 öken: FINGER WECH!


----------



## Firun (21. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie lange machen wir eigentlich noch die Statusmeldungenplagiate?



seit 3 Wochen ?  länger ? ich bin mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> seit 3 Wochen ? länger ? ich bin mir nicht sicher.



wech mit dir, hier wird gerade über autos diskutiert

husch husch oder muss ich meinen v12 anschmeissen hier -.-


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2010)

Kitten!
Ich will neue Katzenfotos! Now :<


----------



## Firun (21. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> wech mit dir, hier wird gerade über autos diskutiert
> 
> husch husch oder muss ich meinen v12 anschmeissen hier -.-



wer bist du denn ?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

so hier die links 
1.
http://suchen.mobile...11&pageNumber=8
2.
http://suchen.mobile...79&pageNumber=8
3.
http://suchen.mobile...55&pageNumber=8
4.
http://suchen.mobile...75&pageNumber=9
5.
http://suchen.mobile...21&pageNumber=9
6.
http://suchen.mobile...01&pageNumber=9
7.
http://suchen.mobile...41&pageNumber=9

so das sind die die in die ich mich verguckt habe nur kp bin auto laie


tja nur bin halt nicht so flüssig mit kohle und brauch es für zukünftigen job weil mein gesellen beruf meist nen führer schein und auto verlangt wird


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> wer bist du denn ?



Ich bin der Autogott?

HALLO
-.-

oh Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts gegen dich aber lass die Finger von den Autos, wenn ich schon lese "Autoexport", das sind Typen die kaufen die Autos für 50 Euro, stellen sie ne woche für 500 ins Internet und wenn keiner so doof ist und drauf reinfällt wirds nach Afrika exportiert...

Am EHESTEN würd ich zu dem Rover tendieren, der Rest ist echt absoluter Schrott... in der Schweiz würde sowas wohl kaum noch zugelassen werden :/ Aber der Rover ist rechtsgesteuert und dazu n Automat , ich such dir mal eben paar vernünftige Angebote raus :>


----------



## Firun (21. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich bin der Autogott?
> 
> HALLO
> -.-



Servus ich bin nicht der Autogott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kitten!
> Ich will neue Katzenfotos! Now :<






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Servus ich bin nicht der Autogott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist doch "der mit der willür tanzt"

wem haste des zu verdanken?

JAWOHL!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

ich danke dir thoor


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die sind so knuffig <3

Das untere ist doch aber gar net neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

gibt knuffigere ^^


aja bloss keine spaghetti karre sein 
und vw und ford keine chance


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Juni 2010)

Das ist gerade mal zwei Tage alt! >.<


----------



## Firun (21. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du bist doch "der mit der willür tanzt"
> 
> wem haste des zu verdanken?
> 
> JAWOHL!



verdanken ?  niemanden, ich gebe mir solche Titel gerne selber weil einfach viele Leute darauf anspringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Das ist gerade mal zwei Tage alt! >.<



Zwei Tage sind zwei Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juni 2010)

Die Katzen sind von Vorgestern. Klingt ja fürchterlich. -_-


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

bin ma afk duschen


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2010)

Nur so als Beispiel:

http://www.autoscout...d=vhidbuj1anna#

http://www.autoscout...id=lr12nwoueit3

http://www.autoscout...id=lr3wtzl3ihmw 

http://www.autoscout...d=lrrdizxpa3nd#

http://www.autoscout...mccerel&asrc=fa

das wären Fahrzeuge die ich mal näher angucken würde, aber diese, entschuldige, blechbüchsen da oben, da ist echt jeder Euro verschwendet...

das wichtigste ist kurz zusammengefasst:

- Baujahr nicht unter 97, wenn möglich irgendwo > 99 
- keine autos mit mehr als 170'000 km
- gepflegtes fahrzeug, gepflegter verkäufer bzw garage
- ab mfk, in deutschland ab tüv + garantie
- Satz winterreifen
- wichtig ist auch das es von diesem fahrzeug viele gibt, so sind die ersatzteile günstig und noch überall zu haben
- entweder n deutscher, japaner oder haltn franzose, ich würde vorallem zu mitusbishi colt raten, das auto fährt einfach, des ist unglaublich o.O


----------



## Firun (21. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Katzen sind von Vorgestern. Klingt ja fürchterlich. -_-



Solange du sowas nicht vom Metzger deines Vertrauens hörst ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die vermeintlich schneeweiße Katze hat inzwischen schwarze Ohren und eine schwarze Nase. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Ich bin nicht so der Tierfreund, ich bin Anti-P.E.T.A. und Hunde rennen vor mir weg wenn sie mich entdecken.

Katzen aber, sind was anderes. Ich werde manchmal von den Nachbarskatzen umzingelt und Katzen sind die einzigen Lebewesen die mir was Wert sind.

Edit: Fragt doch meinen Eunuchen Zombie ^^


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Solange du sowas nicht vom Metzger deines Vertrauens hörst ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich esse nur Karthäuser Kätzchen, gedünstet!


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Schon mal wer Pferdeleberkäse gegessen?


----------



## Lari (21. Juni 2010)

*spam*


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich esse nur Karthäuser Kätzchen, gedünstet!



ich will sie nicht braten ich will sie DÜNSTEN!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Schon mal wer Pferdeleberkäse gegessen?



Bisher nur Pferdesalami und Pferdesteak. Ist das wirklich mit Pferdeleber gemacht oder ist das eher Pferde-Fleischkäse?


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Nun, Es ist Leberkäse (Aus dem Altdeutschen Leiber Käse -> also Käseleib/Käseform). Pferdefleisch wird zerstückelt bis es Flüssig ist und kommt in den Ofen. Schmeckt richtig gut, kann ich nur empfehlen.

Edit: Pferdeleberkäse kann keine Spuren von Leber und Käse enthalten ^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


awwwwwwwww
Kratz! :S


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Ich habe auch andere Katzenbilder im Internet gesehen. Kennt wer Zippocat?

Edit: Verurteilt micht nicht, ich habe es nicht getan und würde es auch nie tun!!


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> awwwwwwwww
> Kratz! :S



Awwwww



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RRRRRRRRR NEIN WIE SÜSS! :s


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Awwwww
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist soooo süß :<


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O M F G


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

thx für die mühe aber warum müssen die so viel verbrauchen -.- ^^


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> thx für die mühe aber warum müssen die so viel verbrauchen -.- ^^



Fürn Occasions Wagen sind 7-9l normal, 9l schon obere grenze.... :> die neuen kleinwagen brauchen auch so 5-7l :>


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein nettes Lied fuer alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgtBlnOX6VA


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

die karre soll ja nur nen jahr halten dan würde ich genug zusammen haben für ne 2005-2008 karre haben

lol das video klappt nicht ^^


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> die karre soll ja nur nen jahr halten dan würde ich genug zusammen haben für ne 2005-2008 karre haben



wie gesagt spar lieber, weil so ne alte mühle für 1 jahr durchn tüv zu bringen, zu versichern und dann noch die steuern zu bezahlen kostet locker 1,5k euro...

bei mir hat die versicherung + steuern 2000.- CHF gekostet, das sind ca 1'500, und ich hab nen gepflegten colt von 99 

btw fährst du mit so ner mühle 1x auf schnee und dann sei froh wenn du n jahr hälst... da läufts mir echt eiskalt den rücken runter, brrrrr :<


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juni 2010)

Dat is ja mal alt. Daft Punk *kopf schüttel*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Nun, Es ist Leberkäse (Aus dem Altdeutschen Leiber Käse -> also Käseleib/Käseform). Pferdefleisch wird zerstückelt bis es Flüssig ist und kommt in den Ofen. Schmeckt richtig gut, kann ich nur empfehlen.
> 
> Edit: Pferdeleberkäse kann keine Spuren von Leber und Käse enthalten ^^



*sabber* lang nimmer gegessen...schmeckt aber so geeeeiiiil
Am besten is immernoch Pizzaleberkaese...
Leberkaese mir Kaese, Pikantem Paprika und Chilli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und, was gibts bei euch?
Besuche pflichtbewusst noch die letzten (total unnoetigen) schultage die schule... und helfe meine sis beim hausaufgaben machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Omg solang wie wir fuer einen aufsatz gebraucht haben brauch ich fuer eine Schulareit xP


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nicht wie ich Bilder von Lolcats und den anderen Seiten hier reinposten kann, also ist hier mal ein link zu nem guten Bild.

Kitteh

Bei mir gibt Pferdeleberkäse immer Sonntags beim Flohmarkt-Metzger. Ansonsten kenn ich noch eine Pferdefleischhauerei in Wien/Floridsdorf.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

tja mal gucken ne danke für die vielen tipps

mach mal das video so das wir es gucken können ^^


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dat is ja mal alt. Daft Punk *kopf schüttel*



Egal wie alt, es is einfach genial Stimmungsvolle musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgtBlnOX6VA

ooooooneeee moooreee tiiiiimeeeee


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

ist nicht verfügbar


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juni 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ist nicht verfügbar



gib auf YT ein One more time daft punk^^


----------



## Held² (21. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Egal wie alt, es is einfach genial Stimmungsvolle musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



<3 geiles Lied ich liebe Daft Punk^^


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Awwwww
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3MfCuIPXOx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

*One More Time Dance Animemal auf youtube eingeben ^^*


----------



## Held² (21. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=fzzjgBAaWZw[/youtube]

Die Katze ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (21. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J---aiyznGQ[/youtube]
!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

die ist knuffigkeist overkill ^^


----------



## mookuh (21. Juni 2010)

mookuh lebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Das letzte ist geil ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cZ48soFDePc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nudelfisch (21. Juni 2010)

moin
weiß zufällig jemand was elektromagnetische induktion ist?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasdwerlulz (21. Juni 2010)

hi alle zusammen!

und tschüss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (21. Juni 2010)

Einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


He Loves me! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (21. Juni 2010)

Nudelfisch schrieb:


> moin
> weiß zufällig jemand was elektromagnetische induktion ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wikipedia ist IMBA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unter *elektromagnetischer Induktion* (kurz: *Induktion*) versteht man das Entstehen einer elektrischen Spannung entlang einer geschlossenen Linie durch die Änderung des magnetischen Flusses durch die von der Linie umschlossene Fläche. Die elektromagnetische Induktion wurde 1831 von Michael Faraday bei dem Bemühen die Funktionsweise eines Elektromagneten („Strom erzeugt Magnetfeld“) umzukehren („Magnetfeld erzeugt Strom“) entdeckt. Der Zusammenhang wird in seiner integrierten Form auch als das faradaysche Induktionsgesetz bezeichnet und ist Teil der maxwellschen Gleichungen.

 Die Induktionswirkung wird technisch vor allem bei elektrischen Maschinen wie Generatoren, Elektromotoren und Transformatoren genutzt. Bei den meisten dieser Anwendungen treten Wechselspannungen auf. Es gibt aber auch Anwendungen, bei denen direkt und ohne eine Gleichrichtung Gleichspannungen durch die elektromagnetische Induktion entstehen, wie es bei der Unipolarinduktion der Fall ist.

 Zwei verschiedene Betrachtungsweisen der Induktion sind üblich: Die erste erklärt die Induktion mit Hilfe der Lorentzkraft und der Kraftwirkung auf bewegte elektrische Ladungsträger wie Elektronen. In bestimmten Situationen, wie bei magnetischen Schirmen oder der Unipolarinduktion, kann diese Vorstellung allerdings mit Problemen im Verständnis verbunden sein. Das zweite übliche Modell bedient sich Methoden aus der Feldtheorie und erklärt den Induktionsvorgang mit Hilfe der Änderung von magnetischen Flüssen und den damit verknüpften magnetischen Flussdichten.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

die katsen sind ja ma imba ^^


----------



## Nudelfisch (21. Juni 2010)

soweit war ich auch ich verstehs aber einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und den ganzen quatsch mit den formeln da auch net :O
aber schonma thx


----------



## mookuh (21. Juni 2010)

Eine Seite geht noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Ich bin zwar selber schlecht in Rechtschreibung, aber das ist ein kritischer Rechtschreibfehler bei dir @Hordlerkiller


----------



## Held² (21. Juni 2010)

Der Hund ist auch geil ^^

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Und hier ist Pokerface the best version!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SSEST-oQH68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Held² (21. Juni 2010)

> Ich bin zwar selber schlecht in Rechtschreibung, aber das ist ein kritischer Rechtschreibfehler bei dir @Hordlerkiller


Ich glaub da war er gerade ein bisschen brain afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

7000...a new Era begins!


----------



## Kasdwerlulz (21. Juni 2010)

7k get


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. Juni 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=fzzjgBAaWZw[/youtube]
> 
> Die Katze ist geil
> 
> ...



das ist mal echt süß^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

ja meine tastatur hängt manchmal ^^


----------



## Held² (21. Juni 2010)

OH MY GOD 7000 gogogo^^


----------



## mookuh (21. Juni 2010)

OMG 	

Nachtschwärmer ~the one and only~ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ist die alte durch...schaut Euch mal den Rest an. Eigentlich fixiert jeder durchschnittliche Internet-Nerd da nur ein paar Punkte und ignoriert das gelaber. Aber achtet mal auf das Gelaber - erm - wtf. Japanisch-Kurs für Durchgeknallte? *g*


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2010)

7kcomes


----------



## Breakyou (21. Juni 2010)

Damdamdam alle sind da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Alte Zeit..
ich sehe sie!


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2010)

Wieso sind hier alle? ><


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

tja zam ka ^^


----------



## mookuh (21. Juni 2010)

wie sie alle kommen


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

I need 7K!!!!!!!


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> wie sie alle kommen



Jep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: MWHAHAHAH 1.! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2010)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (21. Juni 2010)

die haben wir geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

OMG, 22 Leute sind da aber nur 20 haben Platz auf 7k ahhhhhh *Panik*


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juni 2010)

JEAH


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 7000...a new Era begins!



Bei mir sinds 3500 :O *g*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

was 7k ? gold ^^


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube dieser post ist in der 7K seite ^^

Yay ^^ geschafft


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bei mir sinds 3500 :O *g*



Wir sind besser als du!


----------



## Nudelfisch (21. Juni 2010)

was ne behinderte in dem video:O
naja ich glaub ich muss dann meinem physiklehrer sagen, dass ich zu blöd fürs thema bin


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auf seite 7000 und hab sogar 2 posts besetzt mwhahaha


----------



## Breakyou (21. Juni 2010)

Stoßen wir an..auf die nächsten 1000!
Prost!


----------



## mookuh (21. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bei mir sinds 3500 :O *g*



nur weil du auf 40 antworten pro seite gestellt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (21. Juni 2010)

YEAH und mögen es weitere 7000 post werden^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

nnnnnnaaaaannnnnnnaaaaaaannnaaaaaa 7K^^


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juni 2010)

Wenn andere 3x sind will ich auch!


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf seite 7000 und hab sogar 2 posts besetzt mwhahaha



Ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Sogar 3.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

2 mal 7k drin!


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

@Held² hört hört ^^


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 2 mal 7k drin!



4mal !


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2010)

7000. Seite gehört mir. Ganz allein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die 7001 auch! :S


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juni 2010)

4 mal geht sich nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (21. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 2 mal 7k drin!







und razyl hats eröffnet xD


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

das hat aber gedauert mit 7k seiten ^^


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Hier mal ein geiles Video, guckt bis zum Ende ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5foOJspwg1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mookuh (21. Juni 2010)

seit Geschrieben 24 March 2007 - 04:03 	ist er offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (21. Juni 2010)

Jetzt kann ich fröhlich sterben. Gute Nacht


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

ohnee vespingas ^^


ich auch hab dazu ja beigetragen ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Wie wärs: Alle User, die nicht auf 7k (bzw. 3.5k sind) werden gebnnt und wir machen eine neue buffed Elite auf?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> nur weil du auf 40 antworten pro seite gestellt hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann die Sachen halt schnell erfassen beim Scrollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw..wo ist dein mookuh Avatar hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nudelfisch (21. Juni 2010)

naaja ich geh pennen

bis die tage

grüße von Eu-Norgannon


----------



## mookuh (21. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Btw..wo ist dein mookuh Avatar hin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der liegt noch iwo auf der festplatte rum^^

vom neuen erkennt man leider nicht viel ich muss es mal wieder ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (21. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich kann die Sachen halt schnell erfassen beim Scrollen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



* 



			Ganz Deutschland ist im Fußballfieber und natürlich ist auch die mybuffed-Community bereits in Kick-Laune. User Necroll ruft Euch daher auf, Flagge zu zeigen und Euer Profil entsprechend aufzupimpen! Styled Euch in Landesfarben, Verkleidet Euch, Packt Fotos in Euer Profil, was auch immer Euch sonst noch einfällt, und packt einen Link in die Kommentare von Necrolls Event-Blog. Infos zum Event findet Ihr im Profil von Necroll.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

blackmoor sagt gute nacht 
und wartet auf euch ^^


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Katzen FTW!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hier mal ein geiles Video, guckt bis zum Ende ^^



Diese wirklich billigen, üblen, verstörenden Szenen von dem König sind aus dem noch katastrophaleren Zelda Adventures 1 für die grottige Konsole Phillips CD-i o.O .. ik schrei.


----------



## mookuh (21. Juni 2010)

so ich geh dann langsam auch mal ^^


ich muss morgen um 7.15 uhr im thw sein -.-


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

@ZAM

Wie siehts mit dem Video aus?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qH4E3cD77uI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich kann die Sachen halt schnell erfassen beim Scrollen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Komm schon Zam...you have got the power...stell dir eine buffed Welt vor, ohne flames, nur die NS Elite. Das ist die Chance dazu.


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2010)

I don´t think tha i´ll live forever

KKTHXBYE


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> @ZAM
> 
> Wie siehts mit dem Video aus?



Sagt mir nix *g*


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sagt mir nix *g*



du kennst sonic nicht...?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Süß <3:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XliKJB4vru8


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Ok, keine billige Youtube kacke jetzt. Nun kommt Shadowleggy *applaus*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBSVzoB4H5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

was fährst überhaupt fürn Auto zam ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> was fährst überhaupt fürn Auto zam ^^


Sänfte, getragen von den Mods.


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> du kennst sonic nicht...?



Klar, aber das "Fan"-Video da net *g*



Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> was fährst überhaupt fürn Auto zam ^^



Das von xashija 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das von xashija
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was macht Annette jetzt eigentlich? Außer freier Redakteur?


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Klar, aber das "Fan"-Video da net *g*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zam fährt ne ente


----------



## The Paladin (21. Juni 2010)

Ich geh pennen Leuts, habe keine Schule mehr und warte bis September wo ich nach Mautern komme zu den Panzergrenadieren.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

das ist ne kult auto also nicht schlecht machen ^^


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juni 2010)

Der natürliche Feind des Grenis? 
- Der Rasenmäher, nimmt Deckung und Nahrung.


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was macht Annette jetzt eigentlich? Außer freier Redakteur?



Momentan? Schlafen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Der natürliche Feind des Grenis?
> - Der Rasenmäher, nimmt Deckung und Nahrung.



Raff ich nich...


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Zam fährt ne ente



Pfff... *g* Audi A3 2.0 TDI Sportsback


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

so ihr alle mal es ist zeit fürs bett für mich muss morgen arbeiten 
und ihr alle last euch sagen nicht so viel den zam auf die nerven gehen ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

der a1 ist aber besser ^^

so jetzt aber schüss bin pennen


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Momentan? Schlafen.



>>
Ich meine beruflich...


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> >>
> Ich meine beruflich...



Vielleicht... Nein ich lasse den Witz besser.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Raff ich nich...


Da sieht man's wieder, die Ungedienten.


Der Greni beherrscht im Allgemeinen nur zwei Fortbewegungsarten. Marsch Marsch oder Gleiten. Und da der Greni im Gelände so tief gleitet, ist Gras wichtiges Tarnmittel und Nahrungsergänzung...humoristisch gesagt. Ne ne ne, diese Jugend.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Vielleicht... Nein ich lasse den Witz besser.



Zweideutigkeit ftw...hatte glaube ich die selben Gedanken...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da sieht man's wieder, die Ungedienten.
> 
> 
> Der Greni beherrscht im Allgemeinen nur zwei Fortbewegungsarten. Marsch Marsch oder Gleiten. Und da der Greni im Gelände so tief gleitet, ist Gras wichtiges Tarnmittel und Nahrungsergänzung...humoristisch gesagt. Ne ne ne, diese Jugend.



Raff ich nich...wasn ein Grenis?


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juni 2010)

Greni, Kurzform von Panzergrenadier, eine Truppengattung innerhalb des Deutschen Heeres.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2010)

grenadiere=grenis


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Greni, Kurzform von Panzergrenadier, eine Truppengattung innerhalb des Deutschen Heeres.



Raff ich...was daran lustig? Bundwitz? Sry mach Zivi, zieht nich der Witz.


----------



## Damokles (21. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da sieht man's wieder, die Ungedienten.
> 
> 
> Der Greni beherrscht im Allgemeinen nur zwei Fortbewegungsarten. Marsch Marsch oder Gleiten. Und da der Greni im Gelände so tief gleitet, ist Gras wichtiges Tarnmittel und Nahrungsergänzung...humoristisch gesagt. Ne ne ne, diese Jugend.



Die Grenis robben nur durchs Gras, weil sie den aufrechten Gang noch nich gelernt haben.
Bei uns, im Mat-Nachschub, stand die Zahl "1" für den rechten Fuß nach vorn und die Zahl "2" für den linken Fuß nach vorn.
Und wenn es mal schnell gehen musste, dann hieß das: "zwölfzwölfzwölfzwölfzwölfzwölf...!"
Und es war immer hektisch bei uns!


----------



## Held² (21. Juni 2010)

@Damokles deine Signatur ist böse ^^

aber wenn solche Witze im Bundesherr erzählt werden dann bin ich froh das ich Zivi mach :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Bin pennen bb.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juni 2010)

@Damokles

Deine Signatur ist zu groß. 200px sind das Maximum für die Höhe. Bitte ändere das.


> Signaturen dürfen eine maximale sichtbare Höhe von 200 Pixeln und die Breite von 800 Pixeln nicht überschreiten.


----------



## Held² (21. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> @Damokles
> 
> Deine Signatur ist zu groß. 200px sind das Maximum für die Höhe. Bitte ändere das.



naja bei der darf man ja doch mal eine ausnahme machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber @ Zam wieso gibt es eig. keine automatische begränzung für Signaturen damit sie nicht zu groß sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> naja bei der darf man ja doch mal eine ausnahme machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gibt es - das Ergebnis hab ich letztens bei Atreia.de erlebt. Je nach Bildtyp und Headermüll in den Dateien kams da zu Timeouts beim Resizen bzw. der Größenprüfung.
Toleranz gibts auch, 20px. Das ist aber überschritten.


----------



## Held² (21. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gibt es - das Ergebnis hab ich letztens bei Atreia.de erlebt. Je nach Bildtyp und Headermüll in den Dateien kams da zu Timeouts beim Resizen bzw. der Größenprüfung.
> Toleranz gibts auch, 20px. Das ist aber überschritten.



aso :/


----------



## Damokles (21. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> @Damokles
> 
> Deine Signatur ist zu groß. 200px sind das Maximum für die Höhe. Bitte ändere das.



Jawohl, Sir! Forenmod, Sir!
Befehl wird ordnungsgemäß ausgeführt, Sir!
Bitte wegtreten zu dürfen, Sir!


----------



## Ugnar (21. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juni 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Jawohl, Sir! Forenmod, Sir!
> Befehl wird ordnungsgemäß ausgeführt, Sir!
> Bitte wegtreten zu dürfen, Sir!


"Na, das ist ja toll? Wen haben wir denn hier? Einen verkannten Komiker! Private Joker? Ich bewundere Sie aufrichtig! Sie gefallen mir? Kommen Sie doch mal zu mir nach Haus und */*&%$ (lieben) Sie meine Schwester!"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (21. Juni 2010)

Zam wie läuft der neue Buffed PC Level 5? hast du den selbst auch schon getestet?


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2010)

Ugnar schrieb:


> Zam, wie läuft der neue Buffed PC Level 5? Hast du den selbst auch schon getestet?



Ich glaube der läuft mit Strom.


----------



## Ugnar (21. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich glaube der läuft mit Strom.


Wirklich ich dachte mit Luft und Liebe? ging mir mehr um die Leistung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2010)

Ugnar schrieb:


> Wirklich ich dachte mit Luft und Liebe? ging mir mehr um die Leistung.



Achso.


----------



## Held² (21. Juni 2010)

mein pc läuft mit BENZINNNNNNNNNN

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=kk9QZeH0FzA[/youtube]

<3 Rammstein die waren auf Nova Rock so geil^^


----------



## Damokles (21. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> "Na, das ist ja toll? Wen haben wir denn hier? Einen verkannten Komiker! Private Joker? Ich bewundere Sie aufrichtig! Sie gefallen mir? Kommen Sie doch mal zu mir nach Haus und */*&%$ (lieben) Sie meine Schwester!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Signatur geändert, Sir. Forenmod, Sir.
Mit verlaub, Sir. Wenn ihre Schwester so hässlich wie sie ist, könnten sie sie mir auf dem Bauch festketten und die würde unberührt abrosten, Sir.


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2010)

Ugnar schrieb:


> Zam wie läuft der neue Buffed PC Level 5? hast du den selbst auch schon getestet?



Nö - der steht bei den Praktikanten drausen im Großraumbüro. *g*


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2010)

Bud Spencer cheatet :<


----------



## Ugnar (21. Juni 2010)

Ich gehe gleich schlafen.


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2010)

Ich hab noch die ZAM-Version zu dem Gif... *g*


----------



## Held² (21. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIJWXX5dME4[/youtube] 

das Video ist tausendmal geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Pfff... *g* Audi A3 2.0 TDI Sportsback



Igitt Diesel, das Gesöff der Weicheier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich brauche weder Arzt noch Medizin nur ein wenig Gasolin


----------



## mastergamer (21. Juni 2010)

Zam ist Böse. Punkt.


----------



## Held² (21. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab noch die ZAM-Version zu dem Gif... *g*



lass mich raten du bist bud spencer und bernd ist terence hill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Igitt Diesel, das Gesöff der Weicheier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du meinst für Leute ohne Geldscheisserei *g*


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> lass mich raten du bist bud spencer und bernd ist terence hill
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht ganz *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2010)

ZAM ich werde pe PM auf den Thread mit dem iTunes Problem antworten. Kannst es geschlossen lassen.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> ZAM ich werde pe PM auf den Thread mit dem iTunes Problem antworten. Kannst es geschlossen lassen.



Wenn es mit den Fehler 0xE800400C zu tun... bitte mir auch mal senden -.-


----------



## ZAM (22. Juni 2010)

Schreibs mal für alle in den Thread - is wieder offen, er hat den Text korrigiert *g*
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/158877-itunes/


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2010)

Okay, danke dir.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2010)

WoW,
Den Fehler im Thread haben ja schon drei Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Juni 2010)

Oh die Langeweile... seit zwei Stunden keine Dungeon-Gruppe in DDO und kein mittelstufiger Solocontent.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Oh die Langeweile... seit zwei Stunden keine Dungeon-Gruppe in DDO und kein mittelstufiger Solocontent.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kitten goes enrage


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Juni 2010)

Ach wo, bin nur unendlich gelangweilt. Die doofen GMs haben der Freundin den gehackten WoW-Account wiederhergestellt, jetzt sitze ich wieder alleine mit DDO da. Grmbl...


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ach wo, bin nur unendlich gelangweilt. Die doofen GMs haben der Freundin den gehackten WoW-Account wiederhergestellt, jetzt sitze ich wieder alleine mit DDO da. Grmbl...



Hack ihn nochmal!


----------



## Jester (22. Juni 2010)

Hey, 7000 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (22. Juni 2010)

Nachtschwärmer 7005 ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (22. Juni 2010)

N´Abend Nachtschwärmer, hab gerade den SC 2 Persönlichkeitstest gemacht. Bin Space Marine, Ihr?


----------



## Breakyou (22. Juni 2010)

Und 1 Minute zu früh :>
Oder doch nicht :>
kA bei mir wars erst 20:59 
abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

hey leutz


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Juni 2010)

Hallou.....


----------



## The Paladin (22. Juni 2010)

Ist schon das Thema für den Kreativitätswettbewerb fertig?

Edit: Hab es gerade gelesen


----------



## Held² (22. Juni 2010)

Hello

Yeahh jetzt läuft two and a half men x:


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Juni 2010)

servus ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. Juni 2010)

greece vs agentinia zzzz
da läuft ja gar nichts ^^ 
südkorea in nächster runde bis jetzt ^^



wtf 2-2


----------



## Held² (22. Juni 2010)

Ich sag euch allen Nord korea wird die WM gewinnen !


----------



## Dominau (22. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallou.....



Hey, whats your name?


----------



## mastergamer (22. Juni 2010)

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust, mit mir in Red Dead Redemtion den wilden Westen unsicherzumachen? (Auf der PS3)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. Juni 2010)

bah ps3 die suckt ^^


----------



## mastergamer (22. Juni 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> bah ps3 die suckt ^^



Pah, als ob die xBox360 besser wär'. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Juni 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hey, whats your name?


Wie gut, dass niemand weiß, dass ich ? heiß!


----------



## Noxiel (22. Juni 2010)

Nostalgie Flash





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8N5ODEGR1KQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nostalgie Flash



Kenn ich nich.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Juni 2010)

Jungspund


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Jungspund



Det kenni!


----------



## Qonix (22. Juni 2010)

Ha ha Noxi

In 1 Monat und 22 Tagen biste Game Over  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Juni 2010)

Das geht voll schnell....aber ich behalte die Hosen an.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nostalgie Flash



Ich hab die CD vom ersten Teil nicht mehr - aber Teil 2 - nur buggt das unter Windoof 7 rum. Aber ich habs zum Laufen gebracht. *g*


----------



## Noxiel (22. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe mal, dass mein Teil 1 unter Vista läuft. Ich hätte gute Lust auf den Speicher zu krabbeln und das Spiel zu suchen.

Ich will wieder Imps klatschen. Hachja


----------



## Dracun (22. Juni 2010)

Habe gerade den Film Auftrag Rache gesehen mit Mel Gibson .. und wow ein richtig geiles Krimi-Drama ... nice Film sehr zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damokles (22. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab die CD vom ersten Teil nicht mehr - aber Teil 2 - nur buggt das unter Windoof 7 rum. Aber ich habs zum Laufen gebracht. *g*



Was zahlste denn für die Original CD +Verpackung + Anleitung? 

P.S.
Den Versand zahlst du auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (22. Juni 2010)

Gibts von Dungeon Keeper auch eine "Gute" Version. Hab keine Lust mehr Imps zu schlagen, sondern Zwerge.


----------



## ZAM (22. Juni 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Was zahlste denn für die Original CD +Verpackung + Anleitung?
> 
> P.S.
> Den Versand zahlst du auch!
> ...



Kommt drauf an, wie gut es erhalten ist.

Gebraucht - guter(!!!) Zustand sind bei Amazon rund 10 Euro :-P


----------



## ZAM (22. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Gibts von Dungeon Keeper auch eine "Gute" Version. Hab keine Lust mehr Imps zu schlagen, sondern Zwerge.



Du kannst doch pausenlos Zwerge schlagen .. lassen. *g*


----------



## The Paladin (23. Juni 2010)

Ich konvertiere Zwerge gerne in der Folterkammer und baue einen Trainigsraum dem ich immer zusperre ^^

Und Goblins sind in meinen Dungeon verboten!!!


----------



## The Paladin (23. Juni 2010)

Ich sage mal Gute Nacht und hinterlasse euch dieses Bild und ein Video




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGw1koDVscA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2010)

Mal heute mein Glueck versuchen (:


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

Vergiss es^^


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2010)

Oh nee oder.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich gleich schon vergessen :/


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

jepp^^


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

Wie gehts, altes Haus?


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2010)

Bist du eigl auf facebook, schuelervz oder so was?


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

kwick ist der letzte scheiß, wurrde zwei mal gehackt

facebook, aber da geh ich nie on. ICQ, das ind auch viele buffies


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2010)

Wenn willst kann mcih ja ma facebook und icq adden:

facebook: iven tenz

icq: 296004514


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

ICh bin on


----------



## mastergamer (23. Juni 2010)

ICH auch.


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (23. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (23. Juni 2010)

Ah, sorry. Hab nicht mitbekommen dass der Post einen zusammenhang hat.

Also .. Ich bin auch nun online.. in Sachen .. Buffed usw.


----------



## Razyl (23. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

n abend


----------



## mookuh (23. Juni 2010)

abend


----------



## Skatero (23. Juni 2010)

Nabend


----------



## mookuh (23. Juni 2010)

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## TheGui (23. Juni 2010)

Schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand

1:0


----------



## Manoroth (23. Juni 2010)

abend


----------



## mookuh (23. Juni 2010)

abend mano 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




australien führt xD


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> ICh bin on



ich nicht


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

Hast du wie verhext gelesen, dragon1?


----------



## Razyl (23. Juni 2010)

Und noch weiter Löw ertragen.... oh wie klasse... Er ist ja so ein toller Trainer... es gibt ja keinen besseren für die Nationalmannschaft.... oh ja... -.-


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hast du wie verhext gelesen, dragon1?



nope...hab ausserdem schon seit einiger zeit keinen lesestoff mehr QQ


*ich hasse,hasse,hasse solche Tage, an denen ich und Killerviech in LoL zwar alles wegroxxoren, aber wir dann wegen diesen unfaehigen, bescheuerten, killgeilen und intelligenzfreien Ansamlungen von Atomen, die unsere Mitspieler darstellen, verlieren -.-
Morgen noch sachen packen fuer italien und hausarbei machen, dann kann ich wieder zockeeeeeen.
Da ist Zahltag.*


----------



## Skatero (23. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nope...hab ausserdem schon seit einiger zeit keinen lesestoff mehr QQ
> 
> 
> *ich hasse,hasse,hasse solche Tage, an denen ich und Killerviech in LoL zwar alles wegroxxoren, aber wir dann wegen diesen unfaehigen, bescheuerten, killgeilen und intelligenzfreien Ansamlungen von Atomen, die unsere Mitspieler darstellen, verlieren -.-
> ...




Würdest du mit mir zocken, würde das nicht passieren. :>


----------



## Kronas (23. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nope...hab ausserdem schon seit einiger zeit keinen lesestoff mehr QQ
> 
> 
> *ich hasse,hasse,hasse solche Tage, an denen ich und Killerviech in LoL zwar alles wegroxxoren, aber wir dann wegen diesen unfaehigen, bescheuerten, killgeilen und intelligenzfreien Ansamlungen von Atomen, die unsere Mitspieler darstellen, verlieren -.-
> ...



nur weil dein damage soraka itembuild nicht aufgeht...
oder anders: GIEV BESCHWÖRERNAME


----------



## Skatero (23. Juni 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> nur weil dein damage soraka itembuild nicht aufgeht...
> oder anders: GIEV BESCHWÖRERNAME



Soraka ist sowieso der beste DD.


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

ich hab auch nen acc, kanns ber ned spielen

Ich mag die blaue gnomin.


----------



## Kronas (23. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Soraka ist sowieso der beste DD.



der silence mit 600 ap und magic penetration und du bist onehit


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

Ich find katarina auch nett zum spielen


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juni 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> nur weil dein damage soraka itembuild nicht aufgeht...
> oder anders: GIEV BESCHWÖRERNAME



Karnas, Suppot Janna aus Berufung.
Morgen spiel ich wohl so ab 2 bis 21 Uhr, lasst mal zusammen spielen^^ Aber mein killerviech kommt mit, Janna-Pantheon rockt so hart.


----------



## Kronas (23. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich find katarina auch nett zum spielen



du konntest mal spielen? teh fuck? (und lass mich raten, du spielst ad kata? ap kata rockt mehr :s )


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juni 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> du konntest mal spielen? teh fuck? (und lass mich raten, du spielst ad kata? ap kata rockt mehr :s )



ej katrina is mid line soo nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ej katrina is mid line soo nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



brrrrrr erinner mich nicht daran, ich wurde als tristana zerfetzt (btw, ingame friendinvite von einem gewissem schirkos incoming)


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juni 2010)

meine durchschnittsstats, wenn nicht so viele noobs im team sind sind 3/2/24 >D


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juni 2010)

Ich find ad ezrael is der geilste mid-char^^
Mit stein des weisen kann ich stundenlang mitte halten xD

und 70 % meiner Tode/Looses ist weil ich gegen einen Freund spiele, jedes mal verliere und wieder ne revanche im 1on1 will xD


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

Ich mag auch Ashe


----------



## Kronas (23. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> meine durchschnittsstats, wenn nicht so viele noobs im team sind sind 3/2/24 >D



meine 7/0/X aufwärts mit trista, heut war aber nicht so mein tag in sachen k/d ratio ;s


----------



## Skatero (23. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich find ad ezrael is der geilste mid-char^^
> Mit stein des weisen kann ich stundenlang mitte halten xD



Also mit Kata ist ein Ezreal kein Problem.
Katarina ist Mid doch sowieso unschlagbar. Karthus ist aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juni 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> meine 7/0/X aufwärts mit trista, heut war aber nicht so mein tag in sachen k/d ratio ;s



Same here...heute waren so viele feeder und noobs unterwegs-.-

Ich kenn nen typen, ingamename KapoGoodm spielt karthus... und der is so unbesiegbar, ich hab gegen ihn gespielt, er hat mich besiegt ich hab ihn geaddet, wir haben alles weggefegt^^
aber wenn ich mit dem spiele kommen zu higlvl gegner >.<


----------



## Kronas (23. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Same here...heute waren so viele feeder und noobs unterwegs-.-



du rand0m spiel0r


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juni 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> du rand0m spiel0r



Normalerweise sind wir zu 4t
Ich Janna, Killerviech Pantheon, wir killen alles zusammen.
Ein Typ mit dem wir per Skype reden, ein totaler Berserker, der aber spielen kann^^.
Und ein Maedchen fuer alles - Sheen

Aber der berserker is ned da, und ein Pc ist abgekackt - Maedchen fuer alles fehlt^^




muss off, bis morgen


----------



## Skatero (23. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Same here...heute waren so viele feeder und noobs unterwegs-.-



Nein, ich hatte ein cooles Spiel heute.
Ich spielte mit Katarina.
Mein Team war komplett random. Im gegnerischen Team waren 3 Premade-Leute.
Das earlie-Game haben sie dominiert, aber später habe ich eine 2-fach Tötung und ca. eine Minute später eine 3-fach Tötung.
Von da an hat es sich ein bisschen gebessert und in der 50. Minute haben wir sie bei Nashor gepwnt und haben in ca. einer Minute gewonnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Sheen? Das ist ein Item. Ich nehme mal an, dass du Shen meinst.


----------



## Kronas (23. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Normalerweise sind wir zu 4t
> Ich Janna, Killerviech Pantheon, wir killen alles zusammen.
> Ein Typ mit dem wir per Skype reden, ein totaler Berserker, der aber spielen kann^^.
> Und ein Maedchen fuer alles - Sheen
> ...



sheen? sie ist ein item? :O


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juni 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> sheen? sie ist ein item? :O



mit einem e-.-

und es is n er, wir nennen ihn aber Maedchen fuer alles


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2010)

Deutschland war auch schonmal besser ...


----------



## Kronas (23. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Morgen spiel ich wohl so ab 2 bis 21 Uhr, lasst mal zusammen spielen^^



du bist level 21
also nein


----------



## Skatero (23. Juni 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> du bist level 21
> also nein




Dann hätten wir aber auch schwächere Gegner.


----------



## Kronas (23. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir aber auch schwächere Gegner.



aber wenn seine kumpels da mitkommen kriegen wirn premade als gegner und das möcht ich nur mit meinen kompetenten lv 30 clanleuten™ angehen


----------



## Skatero (23. Juni 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> aber wenn seine kumpels da mitkommen kriegen wirn premade als gegner und das möcht ich nur mit meinen kompetenten lv 30 clanleuten™ angehen



Dann kommen sie halt nicht mit.
In welchem Clan bist du jetzt?


----------



## Thoor (23. Juni 2010)

Ich bezahl 50 Euro für die E-Mail addy von Megan Fox

Gott ist die scharf :S


----------



## Kronas (23. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann kommen sie halt nicht mit.
> In welchem Clan bist du jetzt?



lol-szene


----------



## Skatero (23. Juni 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> lol-szene



Achja der Clan mit dem geklauten Namen. Spielen sie besser, als ihr Name ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achja der Clan mit dem geklauten Namen. Spielen sie besser, als ihr Name ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja :s

edit: jetzt offline by teh way


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

Ich mag meine mutter nicht


----------



## Manoroth (23. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich mag meine mutter nicht



wiso das?


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

SIe will mich,obwohl ich morgen frei hab, jetzt ins bett stecken... gefailt


----------



## Manoroth (23. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> SIe will mich,obwohl ich morgen frei hab, jetzt ins bett stecken... gefailt



naja bist halt noch relativ jung und so^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Juni 2010)

Schlaaahaaaand!


----------



## Dropz (23. Juni 2010)

guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

Glaubst du, das juckt mich? Ich kuk FD2 und lache! Ich würde meinen Lehrer vergiften, wenn ich Gift in Petto hätte. Gewissen? Kaum vorhanden, meldet sich nur selten. Und da meint ihr ICH brauch Schlaf? Solln se froh sein, wenn ich mal gut drauf bin!


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Glaubst du, das juckt mich? Ich kuk FD2 und lache! Ich würde meinen Lehrer vergiften, wenn ich Gift in Petto hätte. Gewissen? Kaum vorhanden, meldet sich nur selten. Und da meint ihr ICH brauch Schlaf? Solln se froh sein, wenn ich mal gut drauf bin!



Okay okay... du bist sehr sehr krank und jung ;D


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

Und?


----------



## Dropz (23. Juni 2010)

weiß jemand wieso die steamserver so überlastet sind? oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

Hey Droppy!


----------



## Dropz (23. Juni 2010)

heyho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

Magst du FD?


----------



## Manoroth (23. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Glaubst du, das juckt mich? Ich kuk FD2 und lache! Ich würde meinen Lehrer vergiften, wenn ich Gift in Petto hätte. Gewissen? Kaum vorhanden, meldet sich nur selten. Und da meint ihr ICH brauch Schlaf? Solln se froh sein, wenn ich mal gut drauf bin!



jeder mensch braucht schlaf^^

und vergiften is net so das prob

in jedem haushalt hats die eine oder andere mehr oder minder giftige substanz (brennsprit etc)


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. Juni 2010)

Weil es seit heute CS:S für den Mac gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

Ich rede von Arsenink, Blei, Laudanum oder Schierling. oder vielleicht Zynkadi


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Weil es seit heute CS:S für den Mac gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WOOOOT

gut ich spiele das nicht, left 4 dead auch?


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

Und Borderlands?


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Und Borderlands?



Komm mir nicht mit Borderlands.. ich habe das gespielt mit meinem Bruder vor 1 Woche und das ist so ein Kack Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lass das Spiel sein.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich rede von Arsenink, Blei, Laudanum oder Schierling. oder vielleicht Zynkadi



geh in den wald und such knollenblätter pilze oder fliegen pilze

beide ziemlich giftig und bei 2terem hat der lehrer wen er net abnippelt wehnigstens so n flash das die schule ausfällt^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Juni 2010)

Steam: Weil heute neues, relativ großes Update für CS:S und das Spiel erschien für Mac und gibt es seit heute zum Sonderpreis.

Mano: Mirs langweilig, komm mal icq on :S

Rest: *gähn*


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> geh in den wald und such knollenblätter pilze oder fliegen pilze sind kaum Gifig
> 
> beide ziemlich giftig und bei 2terem hat der lehrer wen er net abnippelt wehnigstens so n flash das die schule ausfällt^^



Eher Eisenhut oder LIgutserbeeren, sind gefährlicher.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. Juni 2010)

Nope, nur CSS, evlt nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## Manoroth (24. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Eher Eisenhut oder LIgutserbeeren, sind gefährlicher.



oder tollkirschen oder einbeeren^^ auch sehr giftig

du siehst den mangel an giften als grund vorzuschieben is ne faule ausrede^^


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

Bei uns im Wald wähst nix davon -.- außerdem muss man bei Tollkrischen nur kortzen, und das wars dann auch mit dem tollen Giftgefekt. Goldregen wäre noch ne alternative, aber is auch nirgeds welcher


----------



## Manoroth (24. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CuSBuOal-rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und mit diesem lied verabschiede ich mich

gn8 leute schlaft gut


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

Mac ftw (:

Endlich geht's da mal Bergauf was die Spiele anbelangt.


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

Gute Nacht, MAno


----------



## Manoroth (24. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Bei uns im Wald wähst nix davon -.- außerdem muss man bei Tollkrischen nur kortzen, und das wars dann auch mit dem tollen Giftgefekt. Goldregen wäre noch ne alternative, aber is auch nirgeds welcher



oder setz dem lehrer nen tee mit stechapfel vor^^ is zwar net tödlich aber hat sonst lustige effekte^^


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> oder setz dem lehrer nen tee mit stechapfel vor^^ is zwar net tödlich aber hat sonst lustige effekte^^



Ich weiß, so stell ich mütter kalt...ok, das war gelogen


----------



## Skatero (24. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mac ftw (:



Schön, dass du dich endlich geoutet hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bisschen muss man doch auch mal xD


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

Will wer nen Keks?


----------



## Razyl (24. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



iTunes ist dennoch Mist. Obwohl es vorhin nach dem JB irgendwie sofort ging... hm =/


----------



## Dropz (24. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Magst du FD?



ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> iTunes ist dennoch Mist. Obwohl es vorhin nach dem JB irgendwie sofort ging... hm =/



Unter Windows ist das wirklich Mist.

Bei mir startet es in weniger als 3 Sekunden und hatte keinerlei Probleme gehabt.

Auf Windows hat das Programm mal bis eine halbe Minute gebraucht, bis es sich geoeffnet hat und auch dauernt Fehler.

Ich moechte hier nicht sagen, dass Ihr Euch ein Mac kaufen sollt oder das es besser ist. Nur das war eine sehr positive Sache fuer mich, dass Ich mich nicht mehr aufregen musste ueber iTunes ;p


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jep


----------



## Razyl (24. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Unter Windows ist das wirklich Mist.
> 
> Bei mir startet es in weniger als 3 Sekunden und hatte keinerlei Probleme gehabt.
> 
> ...



Ich bleibe bei meinen hübschen Win7. Nur, dieser dämliche Synch-Fehler nervt halt -.- naja, vielleicht bleibt der nun weg.... wenn nicht...


----------



## Dropz (24. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Jep



was ist das?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

Final Destination. 

Blut bis zum abwingen... ALSO ENDLOS! MUHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei meinen hübschen Win7. Nur, dieser dämliche Synch-Fehler nervt halt -.- naja, vielleicht bleibt der nun weg.... wenn nicht...



Aber wie gesagt, falls es wieder Probleme gibt. Einfach bei mir melden (:


----------



## Dropz (24. Juni 2010)

findes eig ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zockt hier wer css?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und weiß wie das nach dem patch nun ist?


----------



## Razyl (24. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> findes eig ganz lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was soll nach dem Patch groß sein? Ein paar kleinere grafische Detailveränderungen, erweiterte Statistiken, Erfolge...


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

Rettet Razyl, er steckt mit mir und humpel im ICQ fest!


----------



## Razyl (24. Juni 2010)

LAAAANGWEILIG


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. Juni 2010)

Lass uns sinnlose Spamthreads erstellen um ein paar Mods anzulocken. :<


----------



## Razyl (24. Juni 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Lass uns sinnlose Spamthreads erstellen um ein paar Mods anzulocken. :<



Ich bin schon weit vorangeschritten mit meinen Verwarnungen von den sogenannten Mods. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

Ja, also ich wuerde mit machen.

Aber glaub hab auch schon 2 Verwarnungen ;p


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

Ich noch keine einzige, glaub ich


----------



## Dropz (24. Juni 2010)

ich mag das mit den erfolgen bei css nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

Aber mit einem Messer im Ruecken gehe Ich noch lange nicht nach Hause.


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Aber mit einem Messer im Ruecken gehe Ich noch lange nicht nach Hause.



Ich auch nicht, ich steck erst ne Gabel dazu.


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

dumdidu...Noch wer dA?


----------



## mastergamer (24. Juni 2010)

jo


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

hi


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

WEEEE! Ich mach die Nacht durch! WEEEE!


----------



## mastergamer (24. Juni 2010)

Okay. Viel Erfolg dabei!


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

danke


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

Sie hat es aber nicht geschafft und ist nun schlafen gegangen.

Von daher kann Ich heute den letzten Post in diesem Thread machen.. JUHUUUU!


----------



## mastergamer (24. Juni 2010)

Keine Chance, Soramac! Ich werde hier den letzten Post machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

Von dir lass Ich mich nicht besiegen.

Diesmal schaffe Ich es ;p


----------



## mastergamer (24. Juni 2010)

Tja. Ich werde nich' aufgeben.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Juni 2010)

JJJJJJJJJJJJJJAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
wuhu weiter so die in finale mit uns imba ^^

30min 2-0 ahahhahhhahaahahaahahhaa
wie imba ^^


mann wo seid ihr macht kein spaß hier nur zu 2t zu sein


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Juni 2010)

Abend

bah drecks gekekste Aionserver ;D
hab nur was umgestellt und schon war die ganze schrift auf koreanisch ;D


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Juni 2010)

hehe mach ja mal japanisch an ^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y2O-0-fQOOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



i love it


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Juni 2010)

zzzzzz

da ist auf nem friedhof mehr los ^^


----------



## Breakyou (24. Juni 2010)

Buh :>


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Juni 2010)

ah endlich wer da ^^


----------



## Thoor (24. Juni 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ah endlich wer da ^^



Auto gekauft?


----------



## Dominau (24. Juni 2010)

noch wer da ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2010)

ja


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Juni 2010)

DOMINAU! <3


----------



## Dominau (24. Juni 2010)

kewl.


----------



## The Paladin (24. Juni 2010)

Do you liek Mudkipz?


----------



## Razyl (24. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4gEelj8LqwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (25. Juni 2010)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)

_---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
Daxter Mario_ (ihr habt ihn doch nicht etwa wirklich vergessen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Juni 2010)

echt spidze ;D




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jbc2NaLuv1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (25. Juni 2010)

guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Juni 2010)

*(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)*

---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
Daxter Mario (ihr habt ihn doch nicht etwa wirklich vergessen?!  )





® und © by Alkopopsteuer, dass mir die Begrüßung keiner mehr klaut!


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juni 2010)

Ich finds irgendwie geil, das man von einem Softball Photo direkt auf Homosexualität schließen kann bei dem Video ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Juni 2010)

.   O 
   /&#9829;&#9829;\
  ´ &#9829;  `
   _/\_

In ICQ siehts besser aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (25. Juni 2010)

And thats the bottom line because i am Edou and i am AWESOME!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> And thats the bottom line because i am Edou and i am AWESOME!



Yeah, yeah, you know it!


----------



## Edou (25. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Yeah, yeah, you know it!



Woo, woo, woo you know it! - Wenn ich bitten darf.


Cause i am the best in the World at what i do! Zitat:Chris Jericho


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2010)

Nichts los... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nichts los...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja..


----------



## The Paladin (26. Juni 2010)

Ich eröffne den heutigen Nachtschwärmer Thread mit der Meldung dass ich offiziell fertig mit der Bundeshandelsschule bin.

Edit: Diplom und Abschlusszeugniss inkl.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mFTk-4-laGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

GZ! in was?


----------



## Arosk (26. Juni 2010)

Wie immer viel los.


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

jep, total


----------



## Jester (26. Juni 2010)

in before close! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich fands witzig...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (26. Juni 2010)

Nun, mit dem Abschluss der Bundeshandelsschule kann ich Einzelhandelskaufmann werden, Banker usw.

Aber ich strebe eine Militärische Karriere an ^^


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

jap, früher, als das Forum noch schön und LOD noch da war... Schöne zeiten waren das.


----------



## Jester (26. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Nun, mit dem Abschluss der Bundeshandelsschule kann ich Einzelhandelskaufmann werden, Banker usw.
> 
> Aber ich strebe eine Militärische Karriere an ^^



Falls uns die Brits also morgen nach dem Spiel den Krieg erklären wenden wir uns alle an dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> jap, früher, als das Forum noch schön und LOD noch da war... Schöne zeiten waren das.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (26. Juni 2010)

Sorry, gehe ins österreichische Bundesheer. Und Österreich ist nicht in der WM, mal wieder ^^


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

<du wohnst im Öschiland?


----------



## Jester (26. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Sorry, gehe ins österreichische Bundesheer. Und Österreich ist nicht in der WM, mal wieder ^^



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhZjFpO902E

:>


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

Razyl, warum bist du so gemein?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Razyl, warum bist du so gemein?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo bin ich denn gemein?


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

Im ICQ


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Im ICQ



Ja und?


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

:-(


----------



## Soramac (26. Juni 2010)

Armes Soladra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Juni 2010)

servus


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Juni 2010)

So leer...vor nem halben Jahr war hier bis mind. 2 Uhr voll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Ne, bin da und schau grad auf RTL Film xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Juni 2010)

Bin auch da, geh' aber weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So leer...vor nem halben Jahr war hier bis mind. 2 Uhr voll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vor einem Jahr war es hier sogar noch voller. This is the life. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Wo geht man um die Zeit noch hin?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vor einem Jahr war es hier sogar noch voller. This is the life.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Leider.

Kann mich noch erinnern...alle 10 sek mind 1 Post. Das waren S/Zeiten...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wo geht man um die Zeit noch hin?



Hmmm. Schlafen vielleicht?


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Ein SchlangenAPOCALYPSE Film lawl!


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Leider.
> 
> Kann mich noch erinnern...alle 10 sek mind 1 Post. Das waren S/Zeiten...



Und wer ist schuld? Natürlich, der Alkopop hrhr


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Also wenn wir hier alle 10 Sekunden was schreiben das so wenig geschrieben wird dann ist das eine alternative Lösung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wer ist schuld? Natürlich, der Alkopop hrhr



Zum Teil ist er ja schon schuld. :>


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Also wenn wir hier alle 10 Sekunden was schreiben das so wenig geschrieben wird dann ist das eine alternative Lösung.



Dann mach es doch...


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Ich bin doch dabei


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2010)

Lachi ist im Nachtschwärmer, aber net im ICQ << was ne Lusche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Hahaa wie geil die Schlange hat voll den Typ gefressen ^^ oh man mußte ich lachen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juni 2010)

zzzz bis dandan


----------



## Petersburg (27. Juni 2010)

Headshot voll ins Knie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Rabazabel sag ich da nur xD


----------



## Assari (27. Juni 2010)

nüx mehr los?


----------



## Soramac (27. Juni 2010)

Doch


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

Doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kennt jemand ein gutes Buch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Albae, die Zwerge, Kinder des Judas, Gevatter Tod, die dunklen juwelen, Schattensturm...


----------



## The Paladin (27. Juni 2010)

Kennt jemand den Witz wo der Ork den Zwerg nach dem Weg fragt?


----------



## Tilbie (27. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Bibel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Die Albae, die Zwerge, Kinder des Judas, Gevatter Tod, die dunklen juwelen, Schattensturm...


Die Zwerge hab ich alle Bpcher gelesen und aufgrund dessen mag ich keine Albae 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Tilbie schrieb:


> Die Bibel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube das ist echt mal interessant die ganz zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (27. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Witz wo der Ork den Zwerg nach dem Weg fragt?



negativ


----------



## Soladra (27. Juni 2010)

Tilbie schrieb:


> negativ



Klaro, mit der Fluppe!


----------



## Soramac (27. Juni 2010)

Halloechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. Juni 2010)

heydudei!


----------



## Tilbie (27. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

gogo kennt ich net noch mehr bücher?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (27. Juni 2010)

nein


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (27. Juni 2010)

RAAAAAAAAAAH ICH DREH DURCH

Da kauft man sich vom Sommerbonus ein neues DVD (!) fähiges Radio wills anschliessen dann hauts ne Sicherung raus und jetzt geht die Hälfte nichtmehr

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW

morgen in garage fahren und mit hochrotem kopf sicherungen wechseln lassen -.-


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. Juni 2010)

Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sora, schau mal bitte in den Macthread im Technikforum, du kennst dich doch ein bisschen mit iTunes aus. :>


----------



## Soramac (28. Juni 2010)

Hab geschaut.

Und heute bin ich jetzt ab sofort mal der Letzte!


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juni 2010)

Die heutige Runde Nachtschwärmer ist eröffnet.

Ich beginne mit dem Satz: Guten Abend, wie gehts euch?


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Die heutige Runde Nachtschwärmer ist eröffnet.
> 
> Ich beginne mit dem Satz: Guten Abend, wie gehts euch?



The Paladin: Sie sind raus!


----------



## Soladra (28. Juni 2010)

N'abend


----------



## Lari (28. Juni 2010)

Auf in die nächste Runde "Postcounter pushen für Dummies" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (28. Juni 2010)

will auch, bevor mein account gelöscht wird.


----------



## Dominau (28. Juni 2010)

Spidy .. dein account löscht keiner.


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juni 2010)

Warum soll ich raus sein?

Die Nachtschwärmer sind mein (Nacht) Leben! *Zu heulen beginn*

Scherz beiseite,@Razyl: Schau dir die Lyrics an und höre die Musik. Da wird auch so ein alter Grummler wie du fröhlich ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u2UP86bciVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kremlin (28. Juni 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Spidy .. dein account löscht keiner.



sicherlich. sollte deutschland beim nächsten spiel ausscheiden, werd ich meinen account löschen lassen.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Scherz beiseite,@Razyl: Schau dir die Lyrics an und höre die Musik. Da wird auch so ein alter Grummler wie du fröhlich ^^



Alt? Ich bin nicht alt.
Und ich bin nahezu immer gut und fröhlich drauf.


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Die Albae, die Zwerge



Und Die Orks auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





The schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Witz wo der Ork den Zwerg nach dem Weg fragt?



Kam er Jemals im Buch vor? Ich habe ihn nirgendwo gefunden, vllt. ist er einfach so toll das er in kein Buch passt?
Ich glaub ich google mal


----------



## Kremlin (28. Juni 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und Die Orks auch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kam er. er wurde aber nie zuende erzählt, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

/e: uups. ^^


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juni 2010)

Der Witz ist ein running Gag und kommt in jeden Buch der Zwerge vor. Ein einziges mal wollte Boindil ihn erzählen und wurde unterbrochen und "verschob" den Witz auf ein anderes mal. ICH WILL DEN WITZ HÖREN

Hier ist eine anspielung drauf:

Interview


----------



## Breakyou (28. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend die Herren


----------



## Soladra (28. Juni 2010)

Nabend, Bier


----------



## Breakyou (28. Juni 2010)

Ich trinke kein Alkohol.
Du bist das Bier und ich das Fleisch.


----------



## Soladra (28. Juni 2010)

Nöö, ich bin zu jung


----------



## Breakyou (28. Juni 2010)

dann suchen wir ein Bier!
Freilwilige vor..


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juni 2010)

Ich bin Nichtalkoholiker, aber ich glaube Bier ist der Beweis dass Gott uns glücklich sehen will. (Von Thomas Jefferson)

Edit: Brasilien hat gewonnen, was für eine Überaschung -.-


----------



## Breakyou (28. Juni 2010)

HurraHurra :O 
Die kommen weit, hoffe ich.


----------



## Thoor (28. Juni 2010)

Dam kennt sich hier wer mit Erdung von Autoradios aus  habs jetzt über die Antenne geerdet aber ich weiss nicht ob das so ne tolle Idee ist :< am alten radio habe ich auch keine erdung aber am neuen hab ich jetzt nen adapter dran mit nem erdungskabel :<


----------



## Dominau (28. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nöö, ich bin zu jung



Genau wie Break.


----------



## Soladra (28. Juni 2010)

Und?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Juni 2010)

Hier ist das Bier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (28. Juni 2010)

Jeder, der nen Traum gedeutet haben will, soll sich melden.


----------



## Thoor (28. Juni 2010)

Darf ich an diesem Punkt mal festhalten das die Buffed.de Community 0 Plan von autos und 0 interesse daran hat?


----------



## Soladra (28. Juni 2010)

Geht mal schlafen, Gute nacht!


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juni 2010)

Für mich sind Autos nur da um mich von A nach B zu bringen.


----------



## Dominau (28. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Jeder, der nen Traum gedeutet haben will, soll sich melden.



Soll ich meinen kranken Traum von gerstern Nacht hier rein schreiben?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Juni 2010)

Jap, Auto hat 4 Räder und macht brummbrumm, mehr brauchts nicht. :>


----------



## Breakyou (28. Juni 2010)

gute Nacht, Bert geht schlafen !


----------



## Thoor (28. Juni 2010)

BANAUSEN ALLES AHNUNGSLOSE BANAUSEN OHNE SINN FÜR MOTOREN!

*zetter kreisch mordio*

=(


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> BANAUSEN ALLES AHNUNGSLOSE BANAUSEN OHNE SINN FÜR MOTOREN!
> 
> *zetter kreisch mordio*
> 
> =(



Ooooh, armes Thoor. Wein dich ruhig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir verstehen das.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juni 2010)

wer sitzt noch nackig vorm pc?


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wer sitzt noch nackig vorm pc?



Manoroth

Btw: huhu Trolli


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juni 2010)

Zählt es auch wenn man nur Boxershorts anhat?


----------



## Manoroth (28. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Manoroth
> 
> Btw: huhu Trolli



stimmt gar net... ich sitze in boxershorts vor dem pc und habe einen ventilator auf mich gerichtet


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> stimmt gar net... ich sitze in boxershorts vor dem pc und habe einen ventilator auf mich gerichtet



Verdammt, es war aber knapp! :<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Juni 2010)

Ich kenn wenn der sitzt gerade mit ganz Körper Latexanzug vor dem PC. :>


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich kenn wenn der sitzt gerade mit ganz Körper Latexanzug vor dem PC. :>



Mir fällt da auch wer ein...


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eSMeUPFjQHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hach <3


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Juni 2010)

Hier hat's gerade mal 18 Grad. Ich ziehe ernsthaft in Erwägung, Kleidung zu tragen.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hach <3



Robot Unicorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hier hat's gerade mal 18 Grad. Ich ziehe ernsthaft in Erwägung, Kleidung zu tragen.



Machst du eh net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Juni 2010)

Muss ich auch net, bin schließlich ganzkörperbehaart.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Muss ich auch net, bin schließlich ganzkörperbehaart.



Du hast auf alles eine Antwort, oder? xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Juni 2010)

Bin wie diese magische Billardkugel. Nur dass man mich vorher nicht schütteln sollte, sonst kotze ich.


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten, wir haben eine Menge gemeinsam ^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Bin wie diese magische Billardkugel. Nur dass man mich vorher nicht schütteln sollte, sonst kotze ich.



Du könntest glatt auf einem Jahrmarkt auftreten.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du könntest glatt auf einem Jahrmarkt auftreten.


pff. kotzen kann ich auch


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Juni 2010)

Böse Zungen behaupten, dass meine Eltern mich auf einem gekauft haben.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Böse Zungen behaupten, dass meine Eltern mich auf einem gekauft haben.



xD
Wie viel Wahrheit steckt denn dadrin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Juni 2010)

38 Gramm.
Tatsächlich hatte ich meine Eltern immer beim Vornamen angesprochen und war auch nie im Kindergarten. Alles seeeeehr verdächtig.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> 38 Gramm.
> Tatsächlich hatte ich meine Eltern immer beim Vornamen angesprochen und war auch nie im Kindergarten. Alles seeeeehr verdächtig.



Du warst mit Sicherheit im Elite-Kindergarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Juni 2010)

Oh allmächtiger Kitten, hast du ICQ? :>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du warst mit Sicherheit im Elite-Kindergarten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, nie im Kindergarten gewesen. Aber auf... hmm... ich glaube, es müssten zwölf unterschiedliche Schulen gewesen sein. Eine davon immerhin eine staatlich anerkannte private Realschule in kirchlicher Trägerschaft. Das ist doch mal ein Mundvoll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Geschichtslehrerin hieß Schwester Heriberta und hat das finstere Mittelalter noch selbst erlebt.

@ICQ: Nutze ich so gut wie fast gar nicht mehr, weil ich für die Arbeit schon ständig per Skype, MSN und IRC auf Abruf sein muss. Vom Telefon ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Nein, nie im Kindergarten gewesen. Aber auf... hmm... ich glaube, es müssten zwölf unterschiedliche Schulen gewesen sein. Eine davon immerhin eine staatlich anerkannte private Realschule in kirchlicher Trägerschaft. Das ist doch mal ein Mundvoll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zwölf Schulen? Was zur Hölle hast du gemacht? Bzw: Was haben deine Eltern gemacht? o.O


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Juni 2010)

Magste trotzdem on kommen, Mano, Razyl, Dini und mir Gesellschaft leisten?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Juni 2010)

Meine Eltern haben sich mehrfach scheiden lassen und andere Partner geheiratet, ich wurde in allerlei Familien mit diversen Stiefvätern, -Müttern und -Geschwistern hin und her gegeben, von denen ich teilweise einige kurz darauf nie wieder zu sehen bekam. Zu meiner leiblichen Mutter habe ich seit 15 Jahren keinen Kontakt und weiß auch nicht genau, wie viele Halbgeschwister ich inzwischen durch sie bekommen habe oder ob die wissen, dass es mich gibt. Das lag zum einen daran, dass sie nach der ersten Scheidung täglich besoffen nach Hause kam und sich ihr Geld durch all die "Onkel" verdient hatte, die anscheinend plötzlich zur Familie gehörten. Ich musste schließlich dem Sorgerecht wegen vor Gericht genau diese Stories preisgeben. Da war ich sieben Jahre alt. 

Durch die Schulwechsel ist mein Lebenslauf ungefähr so dick wie das alte Testament und was es für Auswirkungen auf die soziale Kompetenz eines Menschen hat, wenn man nie länger als ein Jahr lang eine Schule besucht und überall der Neue ist und keinen Freundeskreis aufbaut, muss ich wohl nicht erklären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich feiere seit 12 Jahren keine Geburtstage und kein Weihnachten mehr, ich lade keine Besucher ein und als ich nach England ausgewandert bin, habe ich zwar so ziemlich jedes Familienmitglied angeschrieben, aber bis auf meinen alten Herrn hat sich niemand verabschiedet, niemand kam vorbei, niemand hat auch nur angerufen oder gefragt, ob ich Hilfe brauche. Hach, was könnte ich Geschichten erzählen! ^^
Im Thread untendrunter wundern sie sich, warum ich wegen Youtube-Filmchen und verletzten Katzen nicht weine? Jetzt wisst ihr's. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ICQ: Sorry, aber Claire ist endlich aus dem Krankenhaus zurück und wir feiern, dass sie noch lebt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (29. Juni 2010)

Klingt ja nicht gerade nach einer sehr schönen Kindheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber jetzt hast du ja uns. &#9829;


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Meine Eltern haben sich mehrfach scheiden lassen und andere Partner geheiratet, ich wurde in allerlei Familien mit diversen Stiefvätern, -Müttern und -Geschwistern hin und her gegeben, von denen ich teilweise einige kurz darauf nie wieder zu sehen bekam. Zu meiner leiblichen Mutter habe ich seit 15 Jahren keinen Kontakt und weiß auch nicht genau, wie viele Halbgeschwister ich inzwischen durch sie bekommen habe oder ob die wissen, dass es mich gibt. Durch die Schulwechsel ist mein Lebenslauf ungefähr so dick wie das alte Testament und was es für Auswirkungen auf die soziale Kompetenz eines Menschen hat, wenn man nie länger als ein Jahr lang eine Schule besucht und überall der Neue ist und keinen Freundeskreis aufbaut, muss ich wohl nicht erklären.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Harte Kindheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zumindest könnte man meinen, dass du fürs Leben gestählt ist :S Aber ja: Erzähl Geschichten und schreib ne Biographie.
Ich würde sie zumindest kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Juni 2010)

Biographien sind nicht mein Ding, aber ich hab' meinen ersten Roman geschrieben, da war ich 16. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte seinerzeit immerhin 200.000 Hits auf der dafür erstellten Webseite und ich habe tonnenweise Fanpost, Zeichnungen und sogar Fotos bekommen. Von Leuten, die z.B. Sachen aus der Story nachgebastelt hatten.

Nebenher schreibe ich unter diversen Pseudonymen Fanfics und diversen Kleinscheiß, mit dem ich schon so manchen Preis abgestaubt habe, allerdings überwiegend in englischer Sprache und zum Teil auch einfach nicht jugendfrei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Biographien sind nicht mein Ding, aber ich hab' meinen ersten Roman geschrieben, da war ich 16.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



200.000 Hits? Nice o.O 

Dann schreib doch noch nen Roman und werde (mehr oder minder) reich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Biographien sind nicht mein Ding, aber ich hab' meinen ersten Roman geschrieben, da war ich 16.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


200.000? *auf meinem counter nachguck wie wiele hits unser blog inzwischen hat (290.740) um sich n bild zu machen*
echt krass. bemerkenswert vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass bei ner story ja wohl nich ständig was neues auf der page zu lesen is.
gz =)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Juni 2010)

Schaumermal. Für einen Verlag arbeite ich ja jetzt zumindest schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe halt eher darauf, iiiiirgendwieeee mal mit viel Glück meinen Fuß in die Industrie zu bekommen. Einen Charakter für ein namhaftes RPG zu entwerfen und womöglich noch für das Voice-Acting zu sorgen, fände ich wesentlich interessanter, als für Geld irgendwelchen Fantasy-Müll zu schreiben. Daraus wird vermutlich nie etwas werden, aber man weiß ja nie... ^^

EDIT: @200.000: Das war, wie gesagt, über ein Jahrzehnt her, die Menschen benutzten zum Suchen noch Yahoo und Excite und Webseiten haben sich gegenseitig über Web-Rings unterstützt und ohne Meta-Tags war auch nicht viel mit Suchergebnissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Schaumermal. Für einen Verlag arbeite ich ja jetzt zumindest schon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber nur als Freier Mitarbeiter, oder? 

Naja, kannst dich ja bewerben bei verschiedenen Firmen. Auch in England gibt es ja einige Spielefirmen, wobei wohl Codemasters den größten darstellt, wenn auch mehr als Publisher.


----------



## Druda (29. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Meine Eltern haben sich mehrfach scheiden lassen und andere Partner geheiratet, ich wurde in allerlei Familien mit diversen Stiefvätern, -Müttern und -Geschwistern hin und her gegeben, von denen ich teilweise einige kurz darauf nie wieder zu sehen bekam. Zu meiner leiblichen Mutter habe ich seit 15 Jahren keinen Kontakt und weiß auch nicht genau, wie viele Halbgeschwister ich inzwischen durch sie bekommen habe oder ob die wissen, dass es mich gibt. Das lag zum einen daran, dass sie nach der ersten Scheidung täglich besoffen nach Hause kam und sich ihr Geld durch all die "Onkel" verdient hatte, die anscheinend plötzlich zur Familie gehörten. Ich musste schließlich dem Sorgerecht wegen vor Gericht genau diese Stories preisgeben. Da war ich sieben Jahre alt.
> 
> Durch die Schulwechsel ist mein Lebenslauf ungefähr so dick wie das alte Testament und was es für Auswirkungen auf die soziale Kompetenz eines Menschen hat, wenn man nie länger als ein Jahr lang eine Schule besucht und überall der Neue ist und keinen Freundeskreis aufbaut, muss ich wohl nicht erklären.
> 
> ...



klingt wirklich nach einer harter Vergangenheit, aber ich hoffe, dass du jetzt ein neues Leben aufgebaut hast.
das du FF's schreibst klingt interresant, ich RPG selbst und das ist schon sowas änliches und dort kommen auch solche Geschichten drin vor, wie du grade beschrieben hast, nur sind im RPG von meiner Freundin und mir bloß Schwule (und das ist wirklich interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Juni 2010)

Sicher nur als freier Mitarbeiter, aber die kennen meine Schreibe, ich bekomme dort tolle Unterstützung und sollte ich mir tatsächlich mal in den Kopf setzen, irgendein Buch anzufangen, das für diese Art Verlag interessant wäre, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, da einen Ansprechpartner zu haben. Ist natürlich alles nur hypothetisch und reine Spekulation.
Es geht auch immer nur schrittweise. Kleine Brötchen backen. Im Moment schreibe ich Free-2-Play-Reviews, mehr nicht. Vielleicht bin ich morgen schon wieder völlig verschwunden. Vielleicht schreibe ich eines Tages über Titel, die ein klein wenig mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, als Gratisgames. Im Moment bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem, was ich habe. Und ich versuche, gute Arbeit abzuliefern. Falls mir das eines Tages mal zu mehr verhilft, nehme ich das dankend an. Falls nicht, hatte ich trotz allem eine verdammt geile Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber in der Zwischenzeit kann man ja durchaus von dem träumen, was eines Tages gaaaaanz vielleicht mal sein könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Sicher nur als freier Mitarbeiter, aber die kennen meine Schreibe, ich bekomme dort tolle Unterstützung und sollte ich mir tatsächlich mal in den Kopf setzen, irgendein Buch anzufangen, das für diese Art Verlag interessant wäre, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, da einen Ansprechpartner zu haben. Ist natürlich alles nur hypothetisch und reine Spekulation.
> Es geht auch immer nur schrittweise. Kleine Brötchen backen. Im Moment schreibe ich Free-2-Play-Reviews, mehr nicht. Vielleicht bin ich morgen schon wieder völlig verschwunden. Vielleicht schreibe ich eines Tages über Titel, die ein klein wenig mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, als Gratisgames. Im Moment bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem, was ich habe. Und ich versuche, gute Arbeit abzuliefern. Falls mir das eines Tages mal zu mehr verhilft, nehme ich das dankend an. Falls nicht, hatte ich trotz allem eine verdammt geile Zeit.
> 
> 
> ...



Immerhin verdienste etwas Geld und hast anscheinend verdammt viel Spaß an deinem Job. So sollte es ja im besten Fall auch sein - Freut mich für dich =)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Juni 2010)

Druda schrieb:


> klingt wirklich nach einer harter Vergangenheit, aber ich hoffe, dass du jetzt ein neues Leben aufgebaut hast.
> das du FF's schreibst klingt interresant, ich RPG selbst und das ist schon sowas änliches und dort kommen auch solche Geschichten drin vor, wie du grade beschrieben hast, nur sind im RPG von meiner Freundin und mir bloß Schwule (und das ist wirklich interessant
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. Ich habe als junger Spritzer irgendwann die ersten "Das Schwarze Auge" Spieleboxen gekauft. Da war das alles noch Schmidt-Spiele, Ulrich Kiesow hat noch gelebt und Borbarad hat auch nicht getobt... ähem, ich schweife ab.
Irgendwann gingen uns dann die Abenteuerbücher aus und wir mussten improvisieren. Und aus der Impro wurden riesige, von mir vorgeschriebene Abenteuer. Aus den Abenteuern wurden eigenständige Geschichten. Und irgendwann schrieb ich dann einfach so, ohne irgendeinen Bezug zu DSA. Ich habe zum Beispiel eine ganze Zeit lang die Bethesda-Foren unsicher gemacht und da für viel Aufsehen mit einem Oblivion-Fic gesorgt, für das ich bis heute tonnenweise Fan-Mails bekomme. Irgendwann entdeckt man halt einfach den Hang zur Materie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Yup. Ich habe als junger Spritzer irgendwann die ersten "Das Schwarze Auge" Spieleboxen gekauft. Da war das alles noch Schmidt-Spiele, Ulrich Kiesow hat noch gelebt und Borbarad hat auch nicht getobt... ähem, ich schweife ab.
> Irgendwann gingen uns dann die Abenteuerbücher aus und wir mussten improvisieren. Und aus der Impro wurden riesige, von mir vorgeschriebene Abenteuer. Aus den Abenteuern wurden eigenständige Geschichten. Und irgendwann schrieb ich dann einfach so, ohne irgendeinen Bezug zu DSA. Ich habe zum Beispiel eine ganze Zeit lang die Bethesda-Foren unsicher gemacht und da für viel Aufsehen mit einem Oblivion-Fic gesorgt, für das ich bis heute tonnenweise Fan-Mails bekomme. Irgendwann entdeckt man halt einfach den Hang zur Materie.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du musst ein großes Mail-Fach haben


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Immerhin verdienste etwas Geld und hast anscheinend verdammt viel Spaß an deinem Job. So sollte es ja im besten Fall auch sein - Freut mich für dich =)



Merci! ^^

Und ja - ich habe nie von einem eigenen Pool, einem Ferrari und einer Villa in der Toscana geträumt. Ich bin happy, solange ich mir ab und zu ein neues Spiel, ein Dach über'm Kopf und eine schnelle Internet-Anbindung leisten kann. 
Ich sehe das derzeit bei meinem Bruder. Der ist Facility-Manager, arbeitet jeden Tag 10-12 Stunden, steht weitere 2 Stunden im Stau und ist auch am Wochenende per Palm und Handy immer auf Abruf. Macht richtig viel Kohle, hat aber absolut keine Freizeit und wenn er dann endlich mal seine Freundin zu Gesicht bekommt, schläft er auch direkt erschöpft ein. 

Ich werd' nie so ein dickes Auto fahren wie mein Bruder, so ein großes Haus haben oder so oft im Jahr überall auf der Welt Urlaub machen. Dafür arbeite ich in Unterwäsche, höre dabei meine Lieblingsmusik, schlafe jeden Tag aus, liebe meinen Job und vermodere nicht bis ich 70 bin in einem Büro, in dem mich alle hassen, weil ich der Chef bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hat halt jeder andere Prioritäten.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Merci! ^^
> 
> Und ja - ich habe nie von einem eigenen Pool, einem Ferrari und einer Villa in der Toscana geträumt. Ich bin happy, solange ich mir ab und zu ein neues Spiel, ein Dach über'm Kopf und eine schnelle Internet-Anbindung leisten kann.
> Ich sehe das derzeit bei meinem Bruder. Der ist Facility-Manager, arbeitet jeden Tag 10-12 Stunden, steht weitere 2 Stunden im Stau und ist auch am Wochenende per Palm und Handy immer auf Abruf. Macht richtig viel Kohle, hat aber absolut keine Freizeit und wenn er dann endlich mal seine Freundin zu Gesicht bekommt, schläft er auch direkt erschöpft ein.
> ...



Jep, zwar hat dein Bruder viel Kohle, aber wohl kaum Freizeit. Du hast weniger Geld, dafür aber mehr Freizeit und "vergötterst" deinen Job. So unterscheiden sich die Menschen. Jeder ist anders, jeder träumt anders. Ein wahrliches Phänomen ^.^


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2010)

Hier ist ja auch nicht's mehr los.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2010)

Letzte wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (29. Juni 2010)

* ABEND BUFFED**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (29. Juni 2010)

N'abend allerseits


----------



## Soladra (29. Juni 2010)

Hezt abend wist ja wenig los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend (:


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Juni 2010)

Muss DDO zocken, keine Zeit fürs Forum! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Muss DDO zocken, keine Zeit fürs Forum!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich will immer noch die kostenfreie Version davon :<<<


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2010)

Hallöle *wink*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (29. Juni 2010)

Noch 15h dann kann ich GTA4 zocken. :<


----------



## Dominau (29. Juni 2010)

Nächtle Büffed !


----------



## Arosk (29. Juni 2010)

In 2 Tagen ist Geld fürs Lenkrad da...


----------



## Firun (29. Juni 2010)

nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich will immer noch die kostenfreie Version davon :<<<



Laut Codemasters ist diese nur noch eine Frage der Zeit. In der Zwischenzeit gibt's auf der Webseite von DDO Europe eine 10 Tage Trial, die tatsächlich sogar 14 Tage dauert, aber der Download ist extrem lahm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Laut Codemasters ist diese nur noch eine Frage der Zeit. In der Zwischenzeit gibt's auf der Webseite von DDO Europe eine 10 Tage Trial, die tatsächlich sogar 14 Tage dauert, aber der Download ist extrem lahm.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal gucken. Sobald es kostenlos wird schau ich mit Sicherheit rein. Obwohl ich es nicht gut heiße, dass HDRO F2P wird :< Auch wenn ich es nicht mehr spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2010)

Also ich finds gut, dass HDRO F2P wird. Ich werd wohl wieder damit anfangen. Hab mal für zwei, drei Monate gespielt, aber da ich halt auch WoW spiele und nicht nochmal von ganz unten anfangen wollte, hab ich's dann gelassen. Aber mir macht das RP einfach ganz viel Spaß, ich hoffe einfach, dass es trotz F2P noch eine RP-Community geben wird.


----------



## Breakyou (29. Juni 2010)

Ich geh jetzt in die Haia :>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (29. Juni 2010)

Naja als f2p würd ich Hdro nicht bezeichnen, die Version ist eher eine bisschen erweiterte Testversion.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Juni 2010)

Zumindest die US-Version von DDO wurde durch die Umstellung auf F2P vor dem endgültigen Aus bewahrt und hat viele neue Spieler hinzugewonnen. Ist natürlich die Frage wer und was durch F2P so alles angelockt wird, gerade in HDRO. Ich habe so die Befürchtung, dass dadurch z.B. auch der Goldspam massiv zunehmen wird.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also ich finds gut, dass HDRO F2P wird. Ich werd wohl wieder damit anfangen. Hab mal für zwei, drei Monate gespielt, aber da ich halt auch WoW spiele und nicht nochmal von ganz unten anfangen wollte, hab ich's dann gelassen. Aber mir macht das RP einfach ganz viel Spaß, ich hoffe einfach, dass es trotz F2P noch eine RP-Community geben wird.



Ich denke trotzdem, dass zumindest ein Großteil, der ansonsten sehr netten und zuvorkommen Community, nun wegbricht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Juni 2010)

Das wird dort sehr sehr kritisch werden mit der Community... aber das fing schon mit Moria an... hatte sich etwas gelegt als die Heuschrecken drüber waren und ihre üblichen Forenjammereien ausspuckten aber jetzt kann es ganz haarig werden... immerhin müssen sie dann nicht weiter bezahlen und bleiben dann anstatt nur 30 Frei-Tage bis wann auch immer...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (29. Juni 2010)

Naja, nur viel machen können sie dir nicht, eingeschränkter Chatzugriff, ohne bezahlen kein Moria/SoM.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Zumindest die US-Version von DDO wurde durch die Umstellung auf F2P vor dem endgültigen Aus bewahrt und hat viele neue Spieler hinzugewonnen. Ist natürlich die Frage wer und was durch F2P so alles angelockt wird, gerade in HDRO. Ich habe so die Befürchtung, dass dadurch z.B. auch der Goldspam massiv zunehmen wird.



Letzteres sowieso. Obwohl für mich der Schritt doch überraschend kam, besonders weil man Tage vorher noch das Life-Time-Abo groß angepriesen hat. Zwar hat man damit immer noch Vorteile, aber ansonsten...


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2010)

Joah. Für RP wird's reichen. Dadurch, dass ich ja einen Account besitze, der mal bezahlt wurde und so, hab ich ja gar keinen Minimalaccount, sondern schon den ganz leicht erweiterten ^^


----------



## Dominau (29. Juni 2010)

Ich geh mal penn000rrrnn.. 

Nachti.


----------



## Thoor (29. Juni 2010)

Kann mir mal wer genauer erklären wie HDRO F2P werden soll?

BTW DVD gucken im Auto ruckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Juni 2010)

Hehe... "Heuschrecken". Die wird's bei DDO-EU auch geben, sollte die Umstellung auf F2P tatsächlich endlich mal kommen. Allerdings behaupte ich in meiner grenzenlosen Dreistigkeit, dass der durchschnittliche WoW-Random-Heroic-Zocker mit DDO überfordert sein und nicht lange Spaß daran haben wird.


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2010)

Was DDO angeht, das hab ich noch nicht gezockt, kann ich also nicht beurteilen. Aber wieso sollte es für einen Casual zu kompliziert sein?


----------



## EisblockError (29. Juni 2010)

lol berserkerkitten irgendwie find ich das zitat in deiner sig sinnlos lustig


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2010)

Ich geh auch mal schlafen. Macht's gut, bis die Tage *wink*


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kann mir mal wer genauer erklären wie HDRO F2P werden soll?



http://www.buffed.de/hdro/news/15150/Der-Herr-der-Ringe-Online-Das-Mittelerde-MMO-wird-ab-Herbst-Free2Play


----------



## Soladra (30. Juni 2010)

Ich werd letzte sein!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Juni 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was DDO angeht, das hab ich noch nicht gezockt, kann ich also nicht beurteilen. Aber wieso sollte es für einen Casual zu kompliziert sein?



Wesentlich komplexere Charaktergenerierung und -Entwicklung, bei der man auf Wunsch bis zu drei Klassen miteinander kombinieren kann, knackige Puzzles und Rätsel, Schurken, die noch Schlösser knacken und Fallen entschärfen, statt mit popeligen Dolchen DÄMÄTSCH raushauen wie die Gestörten, keine automatische HP- und Mana-Regeneration in Dungeons... in WoW raiden ja sogar meine Schwiegereltern und die würden in DDO nicht über die ersten 1-2 Charakterstufen hinauskommen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo.

Berserkerkitten, 5 sek zu früh. Und sowas schimpft sich mod.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

21 uhr AUFMACH

Von 2 FREAKs Besiegt NOIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juni 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 21 uhr AUFMACH
> 
> Von 2 FREAKs Besiegt NOIN
> 
> ...



In der Signatur Hertha lesen
erstmal "YEAH" rufen


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 21 uhr AUFMACH
> 
> Von 2 FREAKs Besiegt NOIN
> 
> ...



Geh weg.

@ Nachtschwärmer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQtLoJlQD6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> In der Signatur Hertha lesen
> erstmal "YEAH" rufen



Ich bin und Bleibe Ein Fan Egal was Passiert egal was Kommt HERTHA


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juni 2010)

ARGH das ist grad so SWisch... xD


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> ARGH das ist grad so SWisch... xD



Swisch? o.O


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Swisch? o.O



Star Wars-isch... der komische Stargate Film, das war grad brutal schlecht xD


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Star Wars-isch... der komische Stargate Film, das war grad brutal schlecht xD



Star Wars ist net schlecht :< Stargate schon :S Aber das ist subjektiv


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Juni 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich bin und Bleibe Ein Fan Egal was Passiert egal was Kommt HERTHA



Sind das nicht die mit der geilen Fleischwurst?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Sind das nicht die mit der geilen Fleischwurst?



bersi PSSSSST :<


----------



## Edou (30. Juni 2010)

babababaaaam


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> babababaaaam



babababaaaaaaaam babababambabababaaaam


----------



## Edou (30. Juni 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> babababaaaaaaaam babababambabababaaaam



Blade is baaaack @ Ns - Wb


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Blade is baaaack @ Ns - Wb



thx ty und so weist ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Blade is baaaack @ Ns - Wb



Damit ist der Tag verloren...


----------



## Edou (30. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Damit ist der Abend verloren...



fixed.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> fixed.



Lass meine Beiträge so stehen, wie sie sind >>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> fixed.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## The Paladin (30. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend

Habe meine Theorie-Fahrprüfung geschafft. Jetzt muss ich nur noch Autofahrstunden nehmen und dann helfe ich BP wieder an Geld zu kommen ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Habe meine Theorie-Fahrprüfung geschafft. Jetzt muss ich nur noch Autofahrstunden nehmen und dann helfe ich BP wieder an Geld zu kommen ^^



Glückwunsch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FvWAWofm6k8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




epic weisheiten!


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> epic weisheiten!



Ieks, ne Grüne Brille!


----------



## The Paladin (30. Juni 2010)

Danke Razyl

Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen, CS:S oder TF2?

Ich kenne die Materie der Spiele und will eigentlich nur wissen wie lange die Spiele fesseln. Und nicht so sind wie Borderlands, ich bereue es dieses Spiel gekauft zu haben.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2010)

cs:s


zombiemod langzeitfesselung ftw


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Danke Razyl
> 
> Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen, CS:S oder TF2?



Derzeit macht mir CS:S wieder Spaß nach dem recht großen Update. Erfolge sind nun auch drinne, auch wenn ich sie hasse, und ansonsten ganz nett. TF 2 ist auch ein toller MP-Shooter, der wohl derzeit ein Stück besser ist. Aber das ist ne subjektive Sache.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> zombiemod langzeitfesselung ftw



Die Mod, wo Zombie vs Menschen spielen? Das ist doch doof :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Mod, wo Zombie vs Menschen spielen? Das ist doch doof :<



das ist geil^^ wenn plötzlich neben dir einer zum zombie wird, du schaffst es grd noch auf eins der beiden boote, und der zombie springt auf das andere, und die werden zombifiziert und rennen an den schluchten entlang/schwimmen durch wasser und der helikopter braucht noch n bissl... ich find das hammer^^
was scheisse ist ist mit unendlich muni in nem rohr verschanzen und zombies umballern, aber ansonsten find ichs richtig n1


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Da ist die Zombie Mod bei World at War lustiger ^^


----------



## The Paladin (30. Juni 2010)

Warum hasst du die Achievements? Mit Achievements hat man manchmal etwas worauf man hinarbeiten will ^^

Bei Empire versuche ich immer noch meinen Verbündeten in den Rücken zu fallen. Nur sind meine Verbündeten vom großen Kaliber und die kleinen Nationen (Indianer, Sachsen, Bayern, Preußen usw.) sind schon vernichtet worden (Von mir ^^)

Achievements sollten eigentlich ein game verbessern.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist geil^^ wenn plötzlich neben dir einer zum zombie wird, du schaffst es grd noch auf eins der beiden boote, und der zombie springt auf das andere, und die werden zombifiziert und rennen an den schluchten entlang/schwimmen durch wasser und der helikopter braucht noch n bissl... ich find das hammer^^
> was scheisse ist ist mit unendlich muni in nem rohr verschanzen und zombies umballern, aber ansonsten find ichs richtig n1



Ich meide die Server. Ich will mir nicht so nen Müll dazu installieren >> Da kann ich auch gleich L4D zocken, auch wenn das ein wenig anders ist. 

http://www.freeware.de/download/counterstrikesource-zombiemod_34433.html <--- die Beschreibung klingt schon mies :S


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Warum hasst du die Achievements? Mit Achievements hat man manchmal etwas worauf man hinarbeiten will ^^
> 
> Bei Empire versuche ich immer noch meinen Verbündeten in den Rücken zu fallen. Nur sind meine Verbündeten vom großen Kaliber und die kleinen Nationen (Indianer, Sachsen, Bayern, Preußen usw.) sind schon vernichtet worden (Von mir ^^)
> 
> Achievements sollten eigentlich ein game verbessern.



Ich hasse Achievements deshalb, weil sie in meinen Augen nur künstliche Spielstreckung sind. Mehr nicht. Nichts, was mich groß interessiert an einem Spiel.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich meide die Server. Ich will mir nicht so nen Müll dazu installieren >> Da kann ich auch gleich L4D zocken, auch wenn das ein wenig anders ist.



naja, l4d ist nicht schlecht, aber die mitspieler sind teilweise einfach nur asi/kacke.
und joa, ka, ich habs mir nich da runtergeladen, sondern einfach server, ka, was da für ne beschreibung steht, bockt mich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, ich mags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, l4d ist nicht schlecht, aber die mitspieler sind teilweise einfach nur asi/kacke.
> und joa, ka, ich habs mir nich da runtergeladen, sondern einfach server, ka, was da für ne beschreibung steht, bockt mich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, ich mags
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du zockst ja eh nicht mehr soviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du zockst ja eh nicht mehr soviel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joa... ^^


----------



## Breakyou (30. Juni 2010)

Zack 
Hallo
Zack


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa... ^^



Das ist mies :<<<<<


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Meine Skillwertung ist grad um fast 70 gefallen :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Meine Skillwertung ist grad um fast 70 gefallen :<



ouch, nu haste -120? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ouch, nu haste -120?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, 398


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juni 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich bin und Bleibe Ein Fan Egal was Passiert egal was Kommt HERTHA



Löbliche Einstellung


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nö, 398



Auch nicht viel besser


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch nicht viel besser



Versteh ich auch nicht, sonst hab ich umj die 470 und jetzt, obwohl die K/D normal war ewig gesunken :<


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2010)

Och Leute... es ist erst 23:16 :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2010)

aha


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> aha



Brille! :< Schreibe mit mir hier die Nacht den Thread voll \o/


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2010)

nä, kb, will auch iwann schlaf0rn


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> nä, kb, will auch iwann schlaf0rn



Schlafen wird überbewertet!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. Juli 2010)

Brille komm in ICQ on. :>


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Brille komm in ICQ on. :>



Brille schläft sicherlich schon :>


----------



## mookuh (1. Juli 2010)

Lebe!


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Ich bestell mir mal einzelnes Mars auf Amazon.de :<


----------



## The Paladin (1. Juli 2010)

Ich könnte schreiben. Schule fertig, Führerschein Theorie fertig und morgen fahre ich nach Kroatien. Ich habe Zeit ^^

Edit: Wohl eher nicht, ich zocke WC3 Battlenet, aber ich komme ab und zu hier vorbei ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2010)

aha... interessant...


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> aha... interessant...



Du bist ja schon wieder da. Selten, selten ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

jo leude hey jo ich bin fresh dumbledore!


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo leude hey jo ich bin fresh dumbledore!



Du wolltest für immer hier weg gehen!


----------



## mookuh (1. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bestell mir mal einzelnes Mars auf Amazon.de :<



kostet?


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> kostet?



44 Cent + 7,90 Versandkosten


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 44 Cent + 7,90 Versandkosten



lolwut


----------



## Petersburg (1. Juli 2010)

Neuer Ava, Neue Signatur, Death Note Ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (1. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 44 Cent + 7,90 Versandkosten



Neeeeeeeeed!


----------



## Arosk (1. Juli 2010)

Ich bestell mir 25 Gummibärchen.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> lolwut



Was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast langeweile oder?


----------



## Petersburg (1. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dunno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> du hast langeweile oder?



Ein bisschen schon. Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein bisschen schon. Wie kommst du darauf?



pure intuition


----------



## mookuh (1. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> pure intuition



weibliche intuition?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> weibliche intuition?



maybe


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> maybe



Lachi ist weiblich!  
OMG

Hast dich umoperieren lassen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachi ist weiblich!
> OMG
> 
> Hast dich umoperieren lassen?



lachi? oO


----------



## mookuh (1. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachi ist weiblich!
> OMG
> 
> Hast dich umoperieren lassen?



lachi != brilli


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Juli 2010)

wtf?


----------



## mookuh (1. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wtf?



ist brille dein/e zwillingsbruder/-schwester?


----------



## Petersburg (1. Juli 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> weibliche intuition?



Magische Intuition

was schreib ich hier überhaupt ich werd doch eh nicht bemerkt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> ist brille dein/e zwillingsbruder/-schwester?



eredar twins


----------



## mookuh (1. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Magische Intuition
> 
> was schreib ich hier überhaupt ich werd doch eh nicht bemerkt...



du bist nicht im inneren zirkel!


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Juli 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> ist brille dein/e zwillingsbruder/-schwester?



nein


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> eredar twins



ich sagte nö! >:/


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> lachi? oO



xD
Sorry, Brille. War gerade im ICQ Chat mit Lachi und so :S 

Brille ist weiblich. so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> xD
> Sorry, Brille.



awwwwwwwwwww T_T


----------



## Petersburg (1. Juli 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> du bist nicht im inneren zirkel!



Ich bin im Quadratischem inneren Zirkel

[Quadratisch, Praktisch, Gut] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> awwwwwwwwwww T_T



Jetzt guck net so :<


----------



## mookuh (1. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille ist weiblich. so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Raaaaaaaaaaaaawr *___*


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Juli 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Raaaaaaaaaaaaawr *___*



eine schwule-sprechende-moo-kuh
sachen gibts ..


----------



## Arosk (1. Juli 2010)

Ich hab Hunger.


----------



## Petersburg (1. Juli 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Raaaaaaaaaaaaawr *___*



Miau? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich hab Hunger.



iss deine skillwertung... wobei... bei so nem lowskill wirst net satt :>


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> iss deine skillwertung... wobei... bei so nem lowskill wirst net satt :>



Du bist fies :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist fies :<



so kennst mich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (1. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> iss deine skillwertung... wobei... bei so nem lowskill wirst net satt :>



Bissige Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> so kennst mich doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, fies. Und leider biste nicht mehr oft on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fRHTqxXu0p4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> so kennst mich doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



brille! ICh hab dich vermisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!
Schade das ich selber ned mehr so oft im NaS bin


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Juli 2010)

bin weg :*
gute nacht &#9829;


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, fies. Und leider biste nicht mehr oft on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa, und wsl ab morgen für 3-4 wochen nicht...^^ d.h. heute letztes mal davor wieder hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





dragon1 schrieb:


> brille! ICh hab dich vermisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*gerührt sei*



DER schrieb:


> bin weg :*
> gute nacht &#9829;


nachti lachi schwesterlein &#9829;


----------



## Petersburg (1. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> brille! ICh hab dich vermisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dragon ist da, auf ihn! fesselt ihn! er darf nicht entkommen!!!


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa, und wsl ab morgen für 3-4 wochen nicht...^^ d.h. heute letztes mal davor wieder hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieso? :< Das net fair :<


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> dragon ist da, auf ihn! fesselt ihn! er darf nicht entkommen!!!



*wegrenn*
muahahaha
morgen noch zeugniss abholen, dann sind feeeerieeeen


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> morgen noch zeugniss abholen, dann sind feeeerieeeen



this!


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> this!



Du bekommst keins!


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oq8xuVnB-Pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ab 0:21 ists einfach so epic^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



o.O

Btw: Brille, du kannst net einfach vier Wochen gehen! Du verpasst meinen goldenen 20.000 Post


----------



## Arosk (1. Juli 2010)

SCHWARZBROT MIT SCHMELZKÄSE JAM JAM JAM


----------



## Maladin (1. Juli 2010)

Gegrillte Büffelkacke mit Senf

Ieeehhh Senf

Huhu Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Huhu Nachtschwärmer!



Wow, dich gibts ja auch noch o.O


----------



## Maladin (1. Juli 2010)

Jap - aber nicht das ihr gleich in Panik ausbrecht hier. Ich komme in Frieden.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Juli 2010)

....zeigen Endorphine in der Disco...

...Disco.....Disco......

....und darum lieben wir die Disco....


----------



## Maladin (1. Juli 2010)

Hey Noxiel


----------



## Noxiel (1. Juli 2010)

Hey Maladin




Wie ich sehe, gehört der Nachtschwärmer gerade den Mods.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Jap - aber nicht das ihr gleich in Panik ausbrecht hier. Ich komme in Frieden.



Irgendwie meine ich, dass deine Definition von Frieden anders aussieht als meine. o.O


----------



## The Paladin (1. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch noch da ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe, gehört der Nachtschwärmer gerade den Mods.



Das glaubst auch nur du, alter Mann. xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. Juli 2010)

Doofe Mods, lasst den armen Razyl in Ruhe!

Um was gehts?


----------



## Maladin (1. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hey Maladin
> 
> Wie ich sehe, gehört der Nachtschwärmer gerade den Mods.



Zur Not verschieben wir den Nachtschwärmer in den Mod Bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie meine ich, dass deine Definition von Frieden anders aussieht als meine. o.O



Frieden ist Trug ich will euch doch nur die Augen öffnen.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Zur Not verschieben wir den Nachtschwärmer in den Mod Bereich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Dann gibt es aber sofort einen neuen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Hast du mir oft genug...


----------



## Noxiel (1. Juli 2010)

Ja ist klar. Kaum erwähne ich etwas von Besitzansprüchen kommen sie aus ihren Löchern. Ihr gönnt uns wohl garnix, häääh?


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ja ist klar. Kaum erwähne ich etwas von Besitzansprüchen kommen sie aus ihren Löchern. Ihr gönnt uns wohl garnix, häääh?



Kümmert euch lieber um die ganzen Reports 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (1. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2. Hast du mir oft genug...



Es war ein Geben und Nehmen Razyl.



Razyl schrieb:


> Kümmert euch lieber um die ganzen Reports
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gerade ist glücklicherweise tote Hose.

Jetzt ist es erst einmal Zeit für einen Kaffee.


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Es war ein Geben und Nehmen Razyl.



Bleibt die Frage, was ich davon am Ende wirklich gehabt habe, Maladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Juli 2010)

Kann nicht schreiben, muss Zähne putzen *schrubb*


----------



## Razyl (1. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kann nicht schreiben, muss Zähne putzen *schrubb*



Vor dem PC?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. Juli 2010)

Trink Pfeffi, das macht die Zähne auch sauber und schmeckt dazu noch gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juli 2010)

Oh Gott... ich muss mehr Arte schauen... da läuft grad ein '72er Konzert von Chuck Berry :O


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

Ha! Da sind die Mods verschwunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vor dem PC?



Ja natürlich. Wo auch sonst, auf dem Klo? Ich bin jemand der durch die ganze Wohnung tigert, wenn er sich die Zähne putzt. In aller Regel ist mir blödes vor dem Spiegel stehen zu langweilig.


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9OgF_7FKgtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MEWW


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ja natürlich. Wo auch sonst, auf dem Klo? Ich bin jemand der durch die ganze Wohnung tigert, wenn er sich die Zähne putzt. In aller Regel ist mir blödes vor dem Spiegel stehen zu langweilig.



Du bist ein wahrlich komischer Mensch Noxiel.


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist ein wahrlich komischer Mensch Noxiel.



Warum bist du nicht komisch? Ich steh auch nie vor dem Spiegel und putz mir die Zähne, in den 3 Minuten kann man mehr machen als sich selbst anzusehen.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum bist du nicht komisch? Ich steh auch nie vor dem Spiegel und putz mir die Zähne, in den 3 Minuten kann man mehr machen als sich selbst anzusehen.



Ich hab keine Zeit für 3 - 4 Minuten rumlaufen :S stehen geht einfacher xD


----------



## Noxiel (2. Juli 2010)

Siehste, Arosk ist Pragmatiker, genauso wie ich. Man(n) kann sich einen Teil der Nachrichten anschauen, vielleicht mal kurz auf den Balkon stehen, in der Küche das Brot auf die Arbeitsplatte legen, die Klamotten platzieren, und und und.....


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Siehste, Arosk ist Pragmatiker, genauso wie ich. Man(n) kann sich einen Teil der Nachrichten anschauen, vielleicht mal kurz auf den Balkon stehen, in der Küche das Brot auf die Arbeitsplatte legen, die Klamotten platzieren, und und und.....



Das mach ich alles vorher.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Juli 2010)

Tja und wir kombinieren mehrere Arbeitsschritte. Ich komme zu dem Ergebnis, du bist nicht Multitasking-fähig Razyl.


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das mach ich alles vorher.



So kann mans auch sehen... btw...



> [00:06] Elch: Im Bus; türkische Mädels unterhalten sich lautstark: ...und dann kommen alle unsere Verwanten her und alle Freunde! Wenn wir dann ein ein paar Millionen sind, übernehmen wir hier in Deutschland alles!
> Oma nimmt ihre Brille ab, dreht sich um und sagt: Ja ja, kommt nur! Wir hatten auch mal 10 Millionen Juden hier!


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Tja und wir kombinieren mehrere Arbeitsschritte. Ich komme zu dem Ergebnis, du bist nicht Multitasking-fähig Razyl.



Bin ich schon. Nur brauche ich das net beim Zähneputzen :>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Juli 2010)

Ich putze meine Zähne meistens beim Duschen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Juli 2010)

Razyl ist extrem selbstverliebt und putzt sich seine Zähne deshalb 30min vor einem riesigen Spiegel. :>


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich putze meine Zähne meistens beim Duschen.



Und was machst du sonst noch so beim Duschen? Zeitung lesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Razyl ist extrem selbstverliebt und putzt sich seine Zähne deshalb 30min vor einem riesigen Spiegel. :>



Ich putze eh nur mit Salzsäure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und was machst du sonst noch so beim Duschen? Zeitung lesen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pinkeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Juli 2010)

Und ich geh jetzt ins Bett. Nacht. ZzzzzZzzzzzz


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Juli 2010)

Nox ist raus! Auf gehts, nehmen wir das Forum auseinander.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Pinkeln.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok, du hast gewonnen :<
Blöder Kitten da *grml*



Noxiel schrieb:


> Und ich geh jetzt ins Bett. Nacht. ZzzzzZzzzzzz



Nacht Onkel Nox


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

Lasst uns ne Katze braten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Juli 2010)

Noin! Finger weg von Bersekertitten. :>


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Noin! Finger weg von Bersekertitten. :>



Genau!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Juli 2010)

Nehmt lieber Razyl!


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nehmt lieber Razyl!



Noin, nehmt Humpels Hutze!


----------



## The Paladin (2. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch noch da ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Juli 2010)

Wer googelt bitte kurz Hutze für mich?


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wer googelt bitte kurz Hutze für mich?



Hutze = Mischung aus Hund und Katze


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Juli 2010)

Ein CatDog? :>


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ein CatDog? :>



Eine Hutze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (2. Juli 2010)

Ich geh pennen, Nacht Leute.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Juli 2010)

Na dann... zurück in DDO! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Apropos Multitasking - auf dem Klo Diablo auf der PSP rockt. ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kH3ZffKKHhM
Mörder-Remix, wenn man das furchtbar schlechte Sega Master System Spiel vor über 20 Jahren gezockt hat und den Soundtrack noch kennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Juli 2010)

Du bist ein sehr sehr sehr sehr kranker Menschen Kitten...ich mag dich! &#9829;


----------



## Maladin (2. Juli 2010)

Ich hab Bersimu zuerst gesehen!!! :>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Juli 2010)

&#9829;Malapu&#9829;

Uuuund ich hab' in DDO eine coole neue Rüstung abgestaubt! Oleoleee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön mit Nieten, Stacheln und Totenkopf im Schritt. So gefällt mir das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## Edou (2. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend



Hallo.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Uuuund ich hab' in DDO eine coole neue Rüstung abgestaubt! Oleoleee!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab mir maln Trial Key geholt :<


----------



## Edou (2. Juli 2010)

Also mal ehrlich: Man(n) kann doch am Pc sitzen UND Fussball gucken. Dann wäre hier im NS mehr los. *g*


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich: Man(n) kann doch am Pc sitzen UND Fussball gucken. Dann wäre hier im NS mehr los. *g*



Ich schau net mal Fußball


----------



## Edou (2. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich schau net mal Fußball


Habs nebenbei laufen. Aber ich Rede eigentlich vom Rest. ^^du hast ja schon geposted meine ich damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (2. Juli 2010)

Schwere Reiter rücken vor,
In wiegend’ Schritt, Staub steigt empor.
Die schwersten Stunden stehen’ bevor,
Doch Sieg wir haben uns geschwor’n.

\m/ Equilibrium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (2. Juli 2010)

Abend


----------



## Edou (2. Juli 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Schwere Reiter rücken vor,
> In wiegend' Schritt, Staub steigt empor.
> Die schwersten Stunden stehen' bevor,
> Doch Sieg wir haben uns geschwor'n.
> ...


Nabnd

Bevorzuge ich die Reiter \m/


Schamy1 schrieb:


> Abend



Nabnd


----------



## The Paladin (2. Juli 2010)

N´Abend, ihr werdet mich einen Monat nimmer sehen (Meine Beiträge lesen ^^)

Bin in Kroatien ohne Internet (Nicht schlimm), harte Arbeit (Auch nicht schlimm), Deutsche Fernsehprogramme wie RTL und RTL 2 aber KEIN NTV oder N24 weil die iwie nicht gehen (FUCK!!!!)

Edit: Wenigstens gibt es Super RTL ^^


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Schwere Reiter rücken vor,
> In wiegend' Schritt, Staub steigt empor.
> Die schwersten Stunden stehen' bevor,
> Doch Sieg wir haben uns geschwor'n.
> ...



Im Skype fehlt der untere Teil ^^


----------



## Edou (2. Juli 2010)

The schrieb:


> N´Abend, ihr werdet mich einen Monat nimmer sehen (Meine Beiträge lesen ^^)
> 
> Bin in Kroatien ohne Internet (Nicht schlimm), harte Arbeit (Auch nicht schlimm), Deutsche Fernsehprogramme wie RTL und RTL 2 aber KEIN NTV oder N24 weil die iwie nicht gehen (FUCK!!!!)
> 
> Edit: Wenigstens gibt es Super RTL ^^



Ntv und N24 sind Ab und zu recht Spannend, also die Reportagen. Abends vorm einschlafen ziehn die Übelst. War letztens um´s Thema boote, am nächsten Schultag hab wir über Frachtschiffe geredet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (2. Juli 2010)

The schrieb:


> N´Abend, ihr werdet mich einen Monat nimmer sehen (Meine Beiträge lesen ^^)
> 
> Bin in Kroatien ohne Internet (Nicht schlimm), harte Arbeit (Auch nicht schlimm), Deutsche Fernsehprogramme wie RTL und RTL 2 aber KEIN NTV oder N24 weil die iwie nicht gehen (FUCK!!!!)
> 
> Edit: Wenigstens gibt es Super RTL ^^



haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in unserer klasse ist grad n kroatischer austauschschüler



Arosk schrieb:


> Im Skype fehlt der untere Teil ^^


 verdammt


----------



## The Paladin (2. Juli 2010)

Ich meine: Es gibt RTL und RTL 2 (Lauter dumme "Reality shows"), diese 2 Porgramme gehen

Aber NTV und N24 gehen nicht, aber ohne die kann ich nicht einschlafen


----------



## Edou (2. Juli 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich meine: Es gibt RTL und RTL 2 (Lauter dumme "Reality shows"), diese 2 Porgramme gehen
> 
> Aber NTV und N24 gehen nicht, aber ohne die kann ich nicht einschlafen



Ja, hab ich schon kapiert. Ich wollte nur sagen: NTV und N24 sind ab und zu Recht interessant.


----------



## The Paladin (2. Juli 2010)

Sag dem Austauschschüler: Molim vas nemojte da me silovate


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

OH NOEZ





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (2. Juli 2010)

The schrieb:


> Sag dem Austauschschüler: Molim vas nemojte da me silovate


N0000in. Kp was des heißt, aber N0000in. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Arosk schrieb:


> OH NOEZ
> 
> 
> [Bild]



SEIN EIMER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (2. Juli 2010)

Oder schreib dir das auf und zeig es ihm:

If you are idiot planning on visiting croatia, here are some useful phrases to learn to help you get around. 


Pi&#269;ka ti materina ru&#382;na! (Greetings!)
Voli&#353; li kitu? (Where is the nearest bathroom?)
Pu&#353;i kurac. (Thank you.)
Pu&#353;i kurac peder&#269;ino! (Thank you very much!)
Jebem ti sunce, cigane. (Excuse me, ma'am.)
Jebem ti mamicu tvoju. (Your mother is very nice.)
Jebi se. (Your welcome.)
Izdrkaj mi kurac. (Could you give me a hand?)
Koliko kostas? (Whats your name? [When asking a sexy woman that you see])
Jedi govna! ( Have a nice meal! )
Koliko puta si ti pu&#353;ila kurac u tvom &#382;ivotu? (Thank you, how many streets down is that?)
Molim vas nemojte da me silovate (Please do not rape me)
Das wird ihm den Ultimativen Lachflash geben ^^

Edit: Nicht auf die Links klicken, ist besser für alle ^^


----------



## Edou (2. Juli 2010)

Ohoho, Elfer, letzte Minute der Verlängerung, hält er den muss er Wahrscheinlich noch weiter 2-3 oder mehr halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VERSCHOSSEN XD - Und jetz elferschießen. XD


----------



## The Paladin (2. Juli 2010)

Du musst es dem Austauschschüler nicht sagen, nur zeigen. Der Witz ist, alles ist "falsch" übersetzt, außer das letzte ^^


----------



## Edou (2. Juli 2010)

The schrieb:


> Du musst es dem Austauschschüler nicht sagen, nur zeigen. Der Witz ist, alles ist "falsch" übersetzt, außer das letzte ^^


Rofl^^
Was ein Elfer Krimi^^

Gezet an die Blauschwarzen^^

Naja, hier sagt keiner mehr was, alle geshockt das Ghana raus is. XD - Nee im ernst, bin Penn0rn. Bis kp Morgen oder wenn ich Lust hab wieder zu schreiben. *G*


----------



## mookuh (2. Juli 2010)

The schrieb:


> Du musst es dem Austauschschüler nicht sagen, nur zeigen. Der Witz ist, alles ist "falsch" übersetzt, außer das letzte ^^



hät man sich irgendwie denken können


----------



## The Paladin (2. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich einen Tipp geben darf. Versucht nicht mit ihm auf Kroatisch zu sprechen, benutzt Englisch oder Deutsch. Ich und einige andere Yugos finden sowas irgendwie peinlich wenn man versucht sich mit uns auf unserer Sprache zu unterhalten und den Akzent nicht draufhat. Das tut in den Ohren weh.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

Kitten???
Du hast Recht: DDO ist wirklich nett. Gut, ich habe mir nur gerade mal die ersten 15 Minuten angeschaut, aber das macht schon Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. Juli 2010)

The schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Tipp geben darf. Versucht nicht mit ihm auf Kroatisch zu sprechen, benutzt Englisch oder Deutsch. Ich und einige andere Yugos finden sowas irgendwie peinlich wenn man versucht sich mit uns auf unserer Sprache zu unterhalten und den Akzent nicht draufhat. Das tut in den Ohren weh.



Ich möchte nur daraufhinweisen das ich letztens beinahe von der Schule geflogen wäre weil ich zu nem Freund "yugo" (er ist auch aus der betreffenden Region) gesagt habe (also aus Spass ne) und irgend son Lehrer hats gehört und n riesen theater abgelassen -.-


----------



## The Paladin (2. Juli 2010)

Hm, ich finde es nicht beleidigend. Aber Lehrer reagieren über bei solchen Sachen. 

Ich gehe pennen und wache um 4 uhr in der Früh auf um nach Kroatien zu fahren ^^

Bye Leute, wir lesen uns am 26ten ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kitten???
> Du hast Recht: DDO ist wirklich nett. Gut, ich habe mir nur gerade mal die ersten 15 Minuten angeschaut, aber das macht schon Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nice! Sag' mir demnächst mal, wie's bei Dir läuft und ob es noch Spaß macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn Du Fragen hast oder Hilfe brauchst, meld' Dich.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Nice! Sag' mir demnächst mal, wie's bei Dir läuft und ob es noch Spaß macht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eine Frage habe ich tatsächlich: Ab welchen Rang kann ich im Level aufsteigen? :S


----------



## Edou (3. Juli 2010)

Nabnd, der WoW abteil mal wieder. Ich bin am boden, echt. :>


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Nabnd, der WoW abteil mal wieder. Ich bin am boden, echt. :>



Bitte: Ändere nie wieder deine Signatur :S Ich muss die echt immer wieder in den Filter tun, nur weil du ne Zahl änderst :<


----------



## Edou (3. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bitte: Ändere nie wieder deine Signatur :S Ich muss die echt immer wieder in den Filter tun, nur weil du ne Zahl änderst :<



Häh? ich hab sie nicht geändert. Wüsste nichtmal wie ich es so "Perfekt" dann ändern könnt.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Häh? ich hab sie nicht geändert. Wüsste nichtmal wie ich es so "Perfekt" dann ändern könnt.



Also innerhalb der letzten Wochen hattest du immer ne andere, dunkelblaue Signatur mit anderen zahlen :<


----------



## Edou (3. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also innerhalb der letzten Wochen hattest du immer ne andere, dunkelblaue Signatur mit anderen zahlen :<



Öhm nö, die hab ich seit k.p nem monat nichtmehr geändert.

Entweder Pennt Firun, oder kp. Hab ihm ne PN geschickt. :<<


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich tatsächlich: Ab welchen Rang kann ich im Level aufsteigen? :S



Alle fünf Ränge. Du siehst das unten rechts an diesen Kugeln neben dem Erfahrungsbalken. Wenn alle gefüllt sind, kannst Du beim Trainer leveln. Du kannst übrigens bis zu drei Klassen leveln, allerdings kann die Summe Deiner Level nie das Maximum von 20 überschreiten. So könntest Du beispielsweise einen Level 20 Kämpfer hochpowern oder auch einen 10/5/5 Kämpfer/Waldläufer/Schurken und so weiter. Die Kombinationsmöglichkeiten sind endlos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juli 2010)

Morgen.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Alle fünf Ränge. Du siehst das unten rechts an diesen Kugeln neben dem Erfahrungsbalken. Wenn alle gefüllt sind, kannst Du beim Trainer leveln. Du kannst übrigens bis zu drei Klassen leveln, allerdings kann die Summe Deiner Level nie das Maximum von 20 überschreiten. So könntest Du beispielsweise einen Level 20 Kämpfer hochpowern oder auch einen 10/5/5 Kämpfer/Waldläufer/Schurken und so weiter. Die Kombinationsmöglichkeiten sind endlos.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alle fünf Ränge. Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bleibe erstmal bei meinem Ninja-Mönch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Morgen.



Alko!!111einself! 


Kitten, bann ma nen paar wow Spatzenhirne. :< http://www.buffed.de...4&#entry2683474

firun reagiert ja nicht, und ich hab kb von 1 oder 2/5 auf 2 bzw 3/5 zu fallen. :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juli 2010)

Bring the players not the country.

Sag ich nur mal so. :<


----------



## Edou (3. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bring the players not the country.
> 
> Sag ich nur mal so. :<



Ahja, okay. =)


----------



## mookuh (3. Juli 2010)

moin


----------



## Thoor (3. Juli 2010)

Richtig fääätte techno rumst einfach nur x.X

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ilq-Jb7Uc4&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

Wer nichts zu tun hat (so wie ich) und sich ein bisschen mit WoW auskennt darf in das WoW-RP-Forum gehen und sich 
in meiner Taverne umsehen, in der Taverne zum flimmernden Naaru! 

Kekse habe ich keine, aber die kann ja einer von euch mitbringen...


----------



## Dominau (3. Juli 2010)

Party Hard !
Gott wie ich das liebe "Party Hard" zu schreiben.


----------



## Thoor (3. Juli 2010)

Warum hab ich nie Glück mit Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum hab ich nie Glück mit Frauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ist los Thoor?


----------



## Thoor (3. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist los Thoor?



Frauen sind doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich versuch alles, ich bin lieb, ich bin nett, ich höre zu, ich bin "modern" doch ich hab nie Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn ich mal einen Tag glück habe geht am anderen Tag alles den bach runter

-.- afk meinen gnom heiraten x.X


----------



## Petersburg (3. Juli 2010)

Signatur verbessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Frauen sind doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ooooh, du armer. Das wird schon wieder. Sei einfach.. noch netter.



Petersburg schrieb:


> Signatur verbessert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube die ist zu groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Signatur verbessert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, mach' mal bitte das Zitat oder das Bild weg - so wie die jetzt ist, geht sie über den halben Screen, das ist nicht so prall.


----------



## Petersburg (4. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Jo, mach' mal bitte das Zitat oder das Bild weg - so wie die jetzt ist, geht sie über den halben Screen, das ist nicht so prall.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2010)

Viel zu ruhig hier


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Juli 2010)

Hier läuft Gremlins in der Glotze. Da wird man direkt nostalgisch. Dann spiele ich nochmal die coole neue Zombie-Piraten-Quest in DDO und dann geht's auch schon in die Heia. Bin morgen auf nen Geburtstag eingeladen, da brauch ich viel Schlaf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hier läuft Gremlins in der Glotze. Da wird man direkt nostalgisch. Dann spiele ich nochmal die coole neue Zombie-Piraten-Quest in DDO und dann geht's auch schon in die Heia. Bin morgen auf nen Geburtstag eingeladen, da brauch ich viel Schlaf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kaum in England und schon Geburtstage feiern... this is KITTEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2010)

moin mädels!


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> moin mädels!



Auf buffed gibt es keine davon.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auf buffed gibt es keine davon.



stimmt doch gar ned dini, sola und anette


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> stimmt doch gar ned dini, sola und anette



Dini? Ok, Anette? Ok Sola? :S


----------



## Renegade123 (4. Juli 2010)

Mh, ich fahre morgen in den Urlaub nach Amsterdam und irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, was vergessen zu haben. hrhr


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Juli 2010)

Das brain jetzt schon @home gelassen oder erst in holland? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n0rSly (4. Juli 2010)

Ey Leute helft mir mal ich habe 3 angetrunkene idioten auf meinem bett sitzen sie gucken sich was über affen an / pornographische werbung/ volksmusik dauerwerbung ... hilfe ^^

nein eigl wollte ich fragen ob ihr nen cooles mmo kennt wo es nicht nur auf gear soindern auch skill benötigt nicht sowas wie wow wo du ohne pvp gear/pve was amchen kannst ich hoffe ihr versteht mich... halt schon eq usw sammeln farmen aber 50/50 verhältnis mit skill und so...

lg NorsLY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.: Jetzt gucken die so ein blöden western >.<


----------



## Sorrowrain (4. Juli 2010)

n0rSly schrieb:


> Ey Leute helft mir mal ich habe 3 angetrunkene idioten auf meinem bett sitzen sie gucken sich was über affen an / pornographische werbung/ volksmusik dauerwerbung ... hilfe ^^
> 
> nein eigl wollte ich fragen ob ihr nen cooles mmo kennt wo es nicht nur auf gear soindern auch skill benötigt nicht sowas wie wow wo du ohne pvp gear/pve was amchen kannst ich hoffe ihr versteht mich... halt schon eq usw sammeln farmen aber 50/50 verhältnis mit skill und so...
> 
> ...



Kauf dir GW is F2P macht und macht fun


----------



## Petersburg (4. Juli 2010)

First0r! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehrin (4. Juli 2010)

Bullweigh schrieb:


> Juhuuuu Feierabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Grizzla schrieb:


> Juuuhuuu Ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Fendulas schrieb:


> Juhuuuu Lvl 63 (jaja, lowie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Juhuuuu es Regnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ja ich mag den Regen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lodrik23 (4. Juli 2010)

ich wünschte bei uns würde es regnen ausser ein paar tröpfschen heute mittag nix schwüle luft und ich durfte wieder den garten nass machen dabei hat es so schön nach regen ausgesehn


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2010)

Regen? Das wäre toll...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Regen? Das wäre toll...



Sinnflut...Noah ftw. Wenn mich Gott auswählt und alle anderen wieder ersäuft, melde ich mich kurz vorher.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sinnflut...Noah ftw. Wenn mich Gott auswählt und alle anderen wieder ersäuft, melde ich mich kurz vorher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ehe dich Gott auswählt stirbt der Teufel.


----------



## Petersburg (5. Juli 2010)

Letzt0r! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

Noch net ganz.


----------



## Dominau (5. Juli 2010)

Er hätte es aber fast geschafft.


----------



## Kargaro (5. Juli 2010)

Netter Versuch, aber so einfach klappt das nicht.


----------



## Gerti (5. Juli 2010)

So langgenug gewartet. In 30mins wird sich getroffen und zum FLughafen gefahren, dann Abifahrt nach Mallorca 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich klingt das ganz nett, nur:
1) Ist es da viel zu heiß
2) ist selbst mir das zu asozial
3) Läuft da scheiß Musik---> Boxen+mp3 Player=viel Schwermetal haltige Musik, zumindest bei uns auf dem Zimmer.

Naja, aber noch ein letztes mal was mit seiner Stufe machen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

RIESEN SAUEREI! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein tag ohne razyl im NS ist .. erbärmlich!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> RIESEN SAUEREI!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



qft


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juli 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Ykon (5. Juli 2010)

Halli Hallo. :>


Hach, ein schöner Abend. :> 
Waren das heute eigentlich Schläge mit dem Banhammer, die ich gehört hatte, oder waren es doch wieder meine netten Nachbarn mit Migrationshintergrund? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lortox (5. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> RIESEN SAUEREI!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum wurde der denn gebannt? xD


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Permaban oder was o.O was tut Razyl eig so schlimmes :< wenn ich ehrlich bin hätt ich schon lange nen Perma Bann verdient >.>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. Juli 2010)

Um hier mal die freie Meinungsäußerung zu nutzen: 90% der Buffedmods sind für'n Arsch. :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Um hier mal die freie Meinungsäußerung zu nutzen: 90% der Buffedmods sind für'n Arsch. :>



qft


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

leute ihr habt einfach einen an der kl*t*che


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Permaban oder was o.O was tut Razyl eig so schlimmes :< wenn ich ehrlich bin hätt ich schon lange nen Perma Bann verdient >.>



was er tut? provozieren. so sahen das die mods zumindest.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Ja aber Provokation is Troll :< wenn keiner drauf einsteigt läuft er doch gegen ne Mauer o.O

Und wtf LOD ist auch wieder hier... ihr wisst echt nicht was ihr wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Carcha rockt :< und Berserker ist irgendwie...... ganz ehrlich, leicht verrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Juli 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Um hier mal die freie Meinungsäußerung zu nutzen: 90% der Buffedmods sind für'n Arsch. :>



Wer denn? Zähl mal auf :>


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ja aber Provokation is Troll :< wenn keiner drauf einsteigt läuft er doch gegen ne Mauer o.O
> 
> Und wtf LOD ist auch wieder hier... ihr wisst echt nicht was ihr wollt
> 
> ...



ich bin nur hier bis kurz nach wacken!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. Juli 2010)

Ich mag Dini. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wer denn? Zähl mal auf :>



Ich wette hiermiert um ne 10ner Note das Carcha der beliebteste Mod auf buffed ist, warum?

Er bannt nur bekloppte Forentrolle mit nem bescheuerten Spruch aber sonst lässt er die Drecksarbeit andere machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wer denn? Zähl mal auf :>



ich hab nur 3 die ich ned mag

XXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX
und
XXXXXX


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Du hast den User Thoor vergessen, LOD

._.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich wette hiermiert um ne 10ner Note das Carcha der beliebteste Mod auf buffed ist, warum?
> 
> Er bannt nur bekloppte Forentrolle mit nem bescheuerten Spruch aber sonst lässt er die Drecksarbeit andere machen
> 
> ...



QFT!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du hast den User Thoor vergessen, LOD
> 
> ._.


wo hab ich dich vergessen?

edit: sry doppelpost das war unglücklich


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

noxiel war cool
dini ist nett
und damit wars das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> noxiel war cool
> dini ist nett
> und damit wars das auch
> 
> ...



firun.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. Juli 2010)

Und wenn mir jetzt einer damit kommt und sagt Dini keine 10% zählt => Wayne, ich bin Punk und ne Niete in Mathe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> firun.



?


----------



## Soladra (5. Juli 2010)

Kann mir mal einer das mit Razyl und Alko erklären?


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

LOD, ich meinte damit bei der "nicht mögen" Liste >.>

Noxiel war zu streng
Firun war n Diktator
Dini ist lüp
Carcha ist .... Carcha (ich bin das Wort Carcha in den Duden aufzunehmen:
-Das Carcha
-Die Carchas
Ich carchae
du carchast
er carchat
sie carchaen
wir carchaen

x.X


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Und Carcha rockt :< und Berserker ist irgendwie...... ganz ehrlich, leicht verrückt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur leicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das geht aber nur meinen Arzt und mich was an!


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ?



du hast firun vergessen.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Juli 2010)

Ihr seid so Schleimer...


@Humpel, Punks haben also schlechte Noten? Faszinierend.


----------



## Ykon (5. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer das mit Razyl und Alko erklären?



Einfach mal den WM-Thread durchlesen. :> Ca. die letzten fünf Seiten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> du hast firun vergessen.




firun ist aber nicht toll


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. Juli 2010)

Klar, wenn wir grundlos bannen denken wir doch auch gleich in Schubladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer das mit Razyl und Alko erklären?



beiden waren gegen deutschland haben das mit einer schönen signatur zur schau gestellt. das resultat -> provokationen und beleidigungen.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ihr seid so Schleimer...
> 
> 
> @Humpel, Punks haben also schlechte Noten? Faszinierend.



OMG lol das war voll rassistisch gegen Punks, Perm Ban + Strafanzeige wegen Verstoss gegen Menschenrechte inc ~.~ 

bersker, das du einen an der Schüssel hat erkennt man schon nur daran, das du dich hier anmeldest unter dem namen "berserkerkitten" dich für ne fraue ausgiebst, dann nen Mann "wirst" und dann als Mod Pics von deinen Katzen postest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn das nicht krank ist kann der papst von mir aus mit ghandi pokern o.O


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> firun ist aber nicht toll



woooooohl. :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> woooooohl. :O



nööööö
find ich mal gar nich! D:


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> OMG lol das war voll rassistisch gegen Punks, Perm Ban + Strafanzeige wegen Verstoss gegen Menschenrechte inc ~.~
> 
> bersker, das du einen an der Schüssel hat erkennt man schon nur daran, das du dich hier anmeldest unter dem namen "berserkerkitten" dich für ne fraue ausgiebst, dann nen Mann "wirst" und dann als Mod Pics von deinen Katzen postest
> 
> ...



Hey, hätte Heinrich Lenhardt mich nicht an Bord geholt, wäre ich jetzt immer noch ne Frau und würde per PN von diversen Usern angebaggert werden!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> beiden waren gegen deutschland haben das mit einer schönen signatur zur schau gestellt. das resultat -> provokationen und beleidigungen.



was ich immer noch nicht nachvollziehn kann Oo

wennich jetzt irgend n thema nicht mag und das dann zum ausdruck bringe durch n post ne signatur oder n ava werd ich dann auch gebannt?


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nööööö
> find ich mal gar nich! D:



nicht? nagut. dann irre ich mich wohl. stupid me...


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> nicht? nagut. dann irre ich mich wohl. stupid me...



ja, du irrst dich wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hey, hätte Heinrich Lenhardt mich nicht an Bord geholt, wäre ich jetzt immer noch ne Frau und würde per PN von diversen Usern angebaggert werden!



mein gott wenn du angebaggert werden willst sag doch einfach bescheid pfftt *sich die stöckelschuhe anzieh und davonstöckel*


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was ich immer noch nicht nachvollziehn kann Oo
> 
> wennich jetzt irgend n thema nicht mag und das dann zum ausdruck bringe durch n post ne signatur oder n ava werd ich dann auch gebannt?



ich raff nicht was hier fürn drama abgeht: 2 deutsche jungs mögen deutschen fussball nicht, das tragen sie in nem spieleforum öffentlich aus, daraufhin werden sie von 90% der buffed user geflamed und anschliessen gebannt nur weil sie nicht für deutschland sind? o.O an was erinnert mich das nur >.< 

PS: ich war von anfang an für argentien, schweiz war mir ziemlich wumpe ._.

PS: Bersker, heute bei dir oder bei mir? Ich bring dir auch noch den socken von gestern nach mit :O

btw lod, bock auf n 3er mit mir und berserker? du darfst auch die domina sein :V


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mein gott wenn du angebaggert werden willst sag doch einfach bescheid pfftt *sich die stöckelschuhe anzieh und davonstöckel*



LOL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Menno...


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was ich immer noch nicht nachvollziehn kann Oo
> 
> wennich jetzt irgend n thema nicht mag und das dann zum ausdruck bringe durch n post ne signatur oder n ava werd ich dann auch gebannt?


war nicht nur wegen der signatur. er hat sich halt auch beleidgend gegenüber eines users geäußert.

upps^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

Ich find's geil, dass sich hier jeder einbildet, genau zu wissen, weshalb, von wem und wie und warum Razyl gebannt wurde. Würden wir jeden bannen, der eine scheiß Signatur hat, wäre es im Forum verdammt leer. Vermutlich wäre ich selber weg.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=tKB4h9gvmm0

ICH LIEBE ES XD

ja man, pinke farbe gehört mal gebannt hier -.-

führs doch einfach aus berserker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ja, du irrst dich wohl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gönn dir deinen triumph.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> gönn dir deinen triumph.



hör mal auf zu posten, immer wenn du postest ist danach tote hose -.-


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> hör mal auf zu posten, immer wenn du postest ist danach tote hose -.-



ja? das find ich ja toll. &#9829;


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich find's geil, dass sich hier jeder einbildet, genau zu wissen, weshalb, von wem und wie und warum Razyl gebannt wurde. Würden wir jeden bannen, der eine scheiß Signatur hat, wäre es im Forum verdammt leer. Vermutlich wäre ich selber weg.



nicht jeder nur ein paar die mitgelesen haben

klar thoor bin dabei ich bring meine elefantenhautpeitsche mit


----------



## Soladra (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor, warum hast du mich auf ignore?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=tKB4h9gvmm0
> führs doch einfach aus berserker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht net. Überleg mal, dann wär' ich weg für die schwule Signatur, du wärst weg, weil die Band deiner Wahl nicht mal ihren Namen richtig schreibt und.... Spider-Man? Der muss ja wohl sowas von weg! Hängt den ganzen Tag im Netz rum und hat klebrige Finger, nach dieser Definition haben wir im Forum nur Superhelden!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Thoor, warum hast du mich auf ignore?



weil er dich nicht mag, offensichtlich.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> weil er dich nicht mag, offensichtlich.



das oder buffed spinnt shcon wieder 

dracun hat mich auch auf igno :<


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Dear Boys and ugly guys who are something like boys!

1. soladra ich hab dich nicht auf igno, ich hab niemanden auf igno
2. Die band ist nicht falsch geschrieben, die nennt sich so ._. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C3%A4rbholz
3. LOD hasst mich und gibts nicht zu, das mag ich nicht
4. Lenin Cat is master!

Bye guys


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> gönn dir deinen triumph.



uhh.. wie nett von dir *-*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

2. Darum sagte ich, dass die sich selbst falsch schreiben, "Kerbholz" schreibt sich nämlich eigentlich nicht mit ä.


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> uhh.. wie nett von dir *-*



ich bin halt nett. ist einer meiner charakterzüge. kostet nichts


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> 2. Darum sagte ich, dass die sich selbst falsch schreiben, "Kerbholz" schreibt sich nämlich eigentlich nicht mit ä.



echt? ich hab hier noch ne beschäftigung für dich, bin gespannt ob du den rechtschreibfehler findest: "Böhse Onkelz"

nene jetzt im ernst mal, das ist schon richtig so.... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP-l1qyTW_0

macht das deine auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie gehts den kleinen eig?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

ich mag dich thoor (manchmal)


----------



## mookuh (5. Juli 2010)

hi


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es gibt genau eine person im forum die ich wirklich nicht mag und deren namen darf ich nicht nennen weil ich dann nämlich mienen 9ten ban kassiere



PN, thx!

und warum flamest du mich in icq dann dermassen zu -.- 

ich konnte tagelang nicht arbeiten gehen und hab in mein kuschelkissen mit nem foto von berserker drauf geschnäutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nd du bist es nicht thoor und auch nicht kitten



du darfst ihnen meinen namen ruhig verraten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> ich bin halt nett. ist einer meiner charakterzüge. kostet nichts



woha *_*
wollen wir freunde sein?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> du darfst ihnen meinen namen ruhig verraten.



GEH WEG ICH WILL ES SEIN *kremlin von klippe schubs*

wisst ihr was ich als einziges an der hitze hasse? die klebrigen hände, dann grabschte tastatur an udn alles klebt wie mit klebstoff eingrieben eh ~.~

lol perm bann für lachmann bitte, das wort im avatar ist mal voll pöhse =(


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> und warum flamest du mich in icq dann dermassen zu -.-



weil dus (achtung brüller) provozierst (das wort des tages)!


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> woha *_*
> wollen wir freunde sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. Juli 2010)

Ich kenn die Namen, 10€ pro Name und nur die nächsten 10 Minuten!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wollen wir freunde sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mit dem bah du bist eklig :<


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mit dem bah du bist eklig :<



dich mag ich auch.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LordofDemons schrieb:


> mit dem bah du bist eklig :<



lass kremlin! :<


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> echt? ich hab hier noch ne beschäftigung für dich, bin gespannt ob du den rechtschreibfehler findest: "Böhse Onkelz"
> 
> nene jetzt im ernst mal, das ist schon richtig so....
> 
> ...



Menno, die Onkelz wären als nächste dran gewesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab die Wiki-Seite angeschaut, keine Panik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Katzen drehen inzwischen arg am Rad. Guckstu hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAdi7Ckijn8
Ich glaub, ab 5:33 wird mein Finger gefressen...


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist der liebesbär... jeder der pöse ist lässts ab jetzt an ihm aus

nein lod die ähnlichkeit zum pädobär ist nicht gewollt

nein lachmann er ist nicht von 4chan

nein kremlin auf 2channel ist er auch ncht

und nein berserker als kitten gibts ihn nicht

noch fragen?


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Namen, 10€ pro Name und nur die nächsten 10 Minuten!



kremlin.

meine adresse kriegst du per PN. kkthx


----------



## Soladra (5. Juli 2010)

Gibt es den tittenfisch?


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Gibt es den tittenfisch?



Das Wort hiess N U K U L A R 

N-U-K-U-L-A-R

ich möcht mal wissen wie soladra rl aussieht o.O sicher übelst crank


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:<<<


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

kitten deine kätzchen sind süß wann verkaufste die ans chinarestaurant? (warte nicht zu lang noch ist das fleisch schön zart) *FG*


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das Wort hiess N U K U L A R
> 
> N-U-K-U-L-A-R
> 
> ich möcht mal wissen wie soladra rl aussieht o.O sicher übelst crank



nein, das willst du ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> :<<<



und nein lachmann wir machen damit keine sadistischen rituale, schlitzen ihm den bauch auf und stopfen würmer rein und das ganze essen wir dann kopfüberhängend von nem umgedrehten kreuz und brabbeln nordische runen vor uns hin während uns ein tho(o)r ähnliches wesen mit dem hammer bearbeitet

mein gott ._.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

ich hab kitten auf youtube aboniert *yay*


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab kitten auf youtube aboniert *yay*



wenn ich meine acc daten wüsste hätt ichs auch getan... das war jetzt der 5. acc bei dem ich das pw und der name nicht mehr weiss >.<


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> wenn ich meine acc daten wüsste hätt ichs auch getan... das war jetzt der 5. acc bei dem ich das pw und der name nicht mehr weiss >.<



siehste so geht mir immer ei den pornoseiten immer vergess ich die zugangsdaten wirklich schlimm mit mir :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> und nein lachmann wir machen damit keine sadistischen rituale, schlitzen ihm den bauch auf und stopfen würmer rein und das ganze essen wir dann kopfüberhängend von nem umgedrehten kreuz und brabbeln nordische runen vor uns hin während uns ein tho(o)r ähnliches wesen mit dem hammer bearbeitet
> 
> mein gott ._.




du warst mal cool th00r ._.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. Juli 2010)

Wir sind voll die harten Jungs, wir haben 2 Mods die auf uns aufpassen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juli 2010)

OMG! Ich hasse Wund & Heilsalbe!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

warum 2 ist kitten jetzt schon so fett das er für 2 zählt?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

Ich pass net auf, ich spamme den Nachtschwärmer voll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich pass net auf, ich spamme den Nachtschwärmer voll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



könnt ihr nicht mich bannen und razyl wieder entbannen?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. Juli 2010)

Grad war der komisch Ork noch da. :>


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wir sind voll die harten Jungs, wir haben 2 Mods die auf uns aufpassen!



betreutes wohnen?

@lachmann, warum warst? ich hab hier nen zwei zentner schweren hammer neben mir stehen und mein bart wachst auch ganz schön gewaltig :< morgen könnt ich eig meinen wikingerhelm aufsetzen :<
opferst du immer noch brav zwanzig schafe pro tag? der lieber thoor erfährt alles 

btw lod, wenn du mal paar gratis pr0n seiten willst ohne anmeldung einfach pn, ich betreibe die in massen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> könnt ihr nicht mich bannen und razyl wieder entbannen?



ja bitte der tausch ist gut macht das!


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja bitte der tausch ist gut macht das!



dich werd ich ja besonders vermissen.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Wie ich Berserker abboniert habe :O


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

Ich könnte höchstens einen Kompromiss anbieten und beide bannen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juli 2010)

No Substitutions...


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich könnte höchstens einen Kompromiss anbieten und beide bannen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja bitte, ich lass auch deine katze wieder frei....


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wie ich Berserker abboniert habe :O



Sau! Ich hab garnix gespürt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich könnte höchstens einen Kompromiss anbieten und beide bannen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso geht das nicht? ich opfer mich quasi. ich bin ja sonst zu nichts gut.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Sau! Ich hab garnix gespürt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das gute gefühl stellt sich erst nch ner gewissen zeit ein :>


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Sau! Ich hab garnix gespürt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ABBONIERT nicht PENETRIERT

-.-

lass das mal untersuchen :<

btw wie nennt man das wenn man immer auf nem zahn son komisches gefühl hat, eine art kalter schmerz der nur ne milisekunde anhält und dann wieder weg ist, aber öfters am tag :O


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> btw wie nennt man das wenn man immer auf nem zahn son komisches gefühl hat, eine art kalter schmerz der nur ne milisekunde anhält und dann wieder weg ist, aber öfters am tag :O



hör einfach auf ständig eis zu essen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2010)

epic :'D


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

HAHAHA WIE GEIL XDDDD


----------



## Manoroth (5. Juli 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol ders ma geil^^


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

ich hab mir grade in die hosen gemacht vor lachen

ohne witz

afk duschen...

btw bei den monstern am ende, füg mal noch ein wer wer ist xD der typ dem die augen ausm kopf fallen ist vermutlich lod xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> @lachmann, warum warst? ich hab hier nen zwei zentner schweren hammer neben mir stehen und mein bart wachst auch ganz schön gewaltig :< morgen könnt ich eig meinen wikingerhelm aufsetzen :<
> opferst du immer noch brav zwanzig schafe pro tag? der lieber thoor erfährt alles




aber sicher doch ;D


EPIC!


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juli 2010)

Ich geh nie wieder Fußball spielen -.-


----------



## mookuh (5. Juli 2010)

xDDD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. Juli 2010)

Das Bild wurde mit freundlicher unterschützung von Green glasses erschaffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast echt wie ne bombe eingeschlagen, instant gleich mal ne riesen fan und hassgemeinde und eigener comic... zam musste dafür 20 jahre alles tun was man ihm sagte :O


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juli 2010)

Es breeeeennt uns!


----------



## mookuh (5. Juli 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Das Bild wurde mit freundlicher unterschützung von Green glasses erschaffen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohoooo ein künsterlisches Pseudonym


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

Ahjo, das war ein bissl asi, aber das Bild passt halt 100% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

green glasses
wer mag damit wohl gemeint sein? D:


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ahjo, das war ein bissl asi, aber das Bild passt halt 100%
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist mal echt kreativ das bild sowas von geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> green glasses
> wer mag damit wohl gemeint sein? D:



hurr durr


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ist mal echt kreativ das bild sowas von geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und mit perfekter Rechtschreibung, da lege ich großen Wert drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

nachdem ich morgen wieder schuften muss bis mir das blut aus den pooren spritzt geh ich jetzt mal lieber schlafen also gn8 leute bismorgen früh um kurz nach 7 hier in diesem forum :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> hurr durr



brille! so rede doch D:
wer ist dieser geheimnisvolle green glasses?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und mit perfekter Rechtschreibung, da lege ich großen Wert drauf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



erbsenzähler -.- hauptsach man versteht was derjenige gegenüber meint.. *gml*


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Buffed ist echt zu ner Lebenseinstellung geworden

Vergesst Skins, Punks, Hopper, Raver, Emos, Berserker, Pädobären, BUFFED.DE die neue Bewegung!


----------



## Kronas (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Buffed ist echt zu ner Lebenseinstellung geworden
> 
> Vergesst Skins, Punks, Hopper, Raver, Emos, Berserker, Pädobären, BUFFED.DE die neue Bewegung!



die schrift in deinem avatar heißt überhaupt nicht lenin cat :O


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> die schrift in deinem avatar heißt überhaupt nicht lenin cat :O



Das heisst leuronin cat!

ich hab grad feststellen müssen das ich eines der ältesten buffed member bin, genau wie humpel pumpel

ich werd gleich melancholisch :<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. Juli 2010)

Genau darum flame ich die Mods auch nicht total zu, ich häng an meinem Anmeldedatum. :>


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Genau darum flame ich die Mods auch nicht total zu, ich häng an meinem Anmeldedatum. :>



das ist mit den autos... obwohl meine rockt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als neulenker gleich mal eine nummer mit 200 000 stellen tiefer bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2010)

BRILLE ........ hey mein kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alles fit bei dir?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> BRILLE ........ hey mein kleiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jap, passt^^ bei dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2010)

klar wie immer ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur gerade mal bei buffed eingeloggt und siehe da .. unban razyl ... i nur so wtf ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber als i dat streitgespräch im wm thread gesehen hab war ja allet klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Razyl alte sumpfhütte ... du bist en oller revoluzzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Razyl alte sumpfhütte ... du bist en oller revoluzzer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, ich weiß


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2010)

morgen ferien und dann erstmal fett party die ganze woche lang :-D


----------



## mookuh (5. Juli 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> klar wie immer ne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warum den kein unban razyl? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß



Persönlichkeitsstörung ownz


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Persönlichkeitsstörung ownz



:*


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte folgendes bekanntgeben:

ich bin nur eine komplexe persönlichkeitsstörung seitens lachmanns, den user thoor ansich gibt es nicht, das ist nur der gute laune typ von lachmann

bekanntmachung ende


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> warum den kein unban razyl?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


???




wär doch dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (5. Juli 2010)

wie viel hier los ist sobald razyl gebannt ist...


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Ihr mit eurem razyl... er wird sich schon nen neuen acc zulegen das ist doch klar wie klossbrühe, würd ich an seiner stelle auch tun x.x


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mookuh schrieb:


> wie viel hier los ist sobald razyl gebannt ist...



jep...


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ihr mit eurem razyl... er wird sich schon nen neuen acc zulegen das ist doch klar wie klossbrühe, würd ich an seiner stelle auch tun x.x



Schau mal auf dieses Herzchen ding was erst heute Abend kam... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> jep...


fail brille ich habs genau gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> fail brille ich habs genau gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:>


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

JETZT LASS DAS

ich hab mich grade zum 2. mal bepinkelt vor lachen ._.

menno schon die 4. gute hose heute -.-


----------



## mookuh (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ihr mit eurem razyl... er wird sich schon nen neuen acc zulegen das ist doch klar wie klossbrühe, würd ich an seiner stelle auch tun x.x



tabuno war da sowieso der beste --> onubat


achja wir wollen unseren orginalen razyl haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ihr mit eurem razyl... er wird sich schon nen neuen acc zulegen das ist doch klar wie klossbrühe, würd ich an seiner stelle auch tun x.x



"Nein, werde ich nicht"

Braucht er gar nicht, er hat uns als Sprachrohr!


----------



## Kronas (5. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ICH MAG NICHT, WENN DA EINGEFÜGTES BILD STEHT, ABER NICHTS ANGEZEIGT WIRD!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> :>


deinen acc kannste wieder haben will den net mehr^^


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

vote 4 râzyl


----------



## mookuh (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> JETZT LASS DAS
> 
> ich hab mich grade zum 2. mal bepinkelt vor lachen ._.
> 
> menno schon die 4. gute hose heute -.-


Blasenschwäche?


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Blasenschwäche?



nein, nur unglaublich viel lustigen nonsens gesehen heute

btw hat hier noch wer NFS World beta key? bei mir flieg ich immer vom server ganz am anfang wenn er mein avatar laden will


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> tabuno war da sowieso der beste --> onubat
> 
> 
> achja wir wollen unseren orginalen razyl haben
> ...


war doch einfallsreich oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> deinen acc kannste wieder haben will den net mehr^^



kk^^


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> kk^^


obwohl ich den nochmal fürs ende brauch von der sc2 beta um zu schauen ob das spiel wirklich dauernd abschmiert weil sonst kauf ich es mir net. aber hab das pw eh wieder vergessen. oO


----------



## mookuh (5. Juli 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> war doch einfallsreich oder?



hat keiner mitbekommen :>


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> hat keiner mitbekommen :>


kronas hat mich halt gleich verpetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (5. Juli 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> kronas hat mich halt gleich verpetzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du kamst damals immer in skype on wenn du gebannt wurdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

Der 2. Comic ist aber falsch, ich hab' Razyl nämlich net gebannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (5. Juli 2010)

ach wie gut das niemand weis....


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Der 2. Comic ist aber falsch, ich hab' Razyl nämlich net gebannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dafür bist du noch zu neu um die bannkeule zu schwingen oder? *tätschel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Der 2. Comic ist aber falsch, ich hab' Razyl nämlich net gebannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hattest du schon erwähnt, aber hatte das bild schon vorm geistigen auge und musste es dann in paint so loswerden *fg*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> dafür bist du noch zu neu um die bannkeule zu schwingen oder? *tätschel*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Quatsch, entweder Voll-Mod oder gar nix, ein bisschen schwanger geht schließlich auch nicht.


----------



## Kronas (5. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Quatsch, entweder Voll-Mod oder gar nix, ein bisschen schwanger geht schließlich auch nicht.



naja, wenn man abtreibt dann war man auch nicht komplett schwanger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Welche vernasch ich heute nacht nur? qual der wahl :O

Maoam oder gummibears :<

Kronas failed at sexual education


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kronas failed at sexual education


100 % /sign


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kronas failed at sexual education



kronas failed bei allen sachen :S


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Juli 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> naja, wenn man abtreibt dann war man auch nicht komplett schwanger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wenn man kotzt war man nicht komplett besoffen ?


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> und wenn man kotzt war man nicht komplett besoffen ?



nein, bei normalen menschen besteht noch die chance einer lebenstmittel vergiftung, einer magendarmgrippe oder einem bandwurm.


----------



## Kronas (5. Juli 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> und wenn man kotzt war man nicht komplett besoffen ?



für kurze zeit schon, aber schwangerschaft ist wie eine seite einer parabel, die bei 9 auf der x achse 1 auf der y achse erreicht!


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> für kurze zeit schon, aber schwangerschaft ist wie eine seite einer parabel, die bei 9 auf der x achse 1 auf der y achse erreicht!



jetzt red dich nicht raus mit deinem bauernwissen! du hast keine ahnung von SÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄKZ :<<<<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Juli 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> für kurze zeit schon, aber schwangerschaft ist wie eine seite einer parabel, die bei 9 auf der x achse 1 auf der y achse erreicht!



das ist dann die unterscheidung zwischen schwanger und hochschwanger aber man war in beiden fällen vollwertig schwanger...


----------



## Falathrim (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kronas failed at sexual education



Apropos, wer stand nochmal auf Miley Cyrus?


----------



## Kronas (5. Juli 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> das ist dann die unterscheidung zwischen schwanger und hochschwanger aber man war in beiden fällen vollwertig schwanger...


hochschwanger ist man aber vom volumen her mehr schwanger als schwanger!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Apropos, wer stand nochmal auf Miley Cyrus?



dragon... also bladedragon, nicht dragon1^^


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Apropos, wer stand nochmal auf Miley Cyrus?



Ich, also wenn die bei mir vor der Tür steht würd ich sie reinlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (5. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> dragon



Was gleich zur nächsten Frage führt..."stand" oder "steht"? D:


----------



## Kronas (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich, also wenn die bei mir vor der Tür steht würd ich sie rein- und nie wieder rauslassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fix'd


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

gute nacht!

Ich hau mir jetzt mit 1.5 liter eisgekühltem cola die brine weg und lieg dann benommen bis um 6 uhr im bett

eigentlich ne normale nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich, also wenn die bei mir vor der Tür steht würd ich sie reinlassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann würdeste aber vor sie stehen und net auf sie-.-


----------



## Kronas (5. Juli 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> dann würdeste aber vor *sie *stehen und net auf sie-.-



i loled hard


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Juli 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> hochschwanger ist man aber vom volumen her mehr schwanger als schwanger!



hochschwanger beschreibt lediglich einen fortschritt macht die schwangerschaft aber doch nicht gültiger


----------



## Falathrim (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich, also wenn die bei mir vor der Tür steht würd ich sie reinlassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finds so unfassbar herrlich...das Mädchen propagiert "Enthaltsamkeitsringe" oder son Scheiß und macht Videos wie
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7523145/Miley_Cyrus_Can_t_Be_Tamed
lolz...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich finds so unfassbar herrlich...das Mädchen propagiert "Enthaltsamkeitsringe" oder son Scheiß und macht Videos wie
> http://www.myvideo.d..._Can_t_Be_Tamed
> lolz...



enthaltsam im geiste vielleicht


----------



## Falathrim (5. Juli 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> enthaltsam im geiste vielleicht



Die einzigen die sie vögeln dürfen sind die Disney-Bosse.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Die wäre nicht da wo sie jetzt ist wenn sie nicht öfters schon... na ja lassen ma das

nacht mein cola ist fertig

aber was mit miley abgeht ist logisch ne?

das kinder image zieht in dem alter nichtmehr also macht man ne mischung aus pink, madonna, lady gaga und fertig ist die cash cow


----------



## Noxiel (5. Juli 2010)

Ihr und eure Anglizismen *ptui*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Juli 2010)

Finds aber auch bedauerlich das die Leute immer wieder auf die gleiche Kacke reinfallen
Sie merken überhaupt nicht wie sie verarscht werden
Ich erinnere mich an ähnliche image wechsel bei: Britney Spears, Christina Aguilera, Pink etc. (und das sind nur die beispiele aus meiner Kindheit die nichtmal lange zurückliegt)


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jZLAe10R9A&feature=related[/youtube]

DAS hat zukunft!


----------



## Noxiel (5. Juli 2010)

Die Leere? o.O


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> DAS hat zukunft!



hat definitiv was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (5. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yoQEd7qzpEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (6. Juli 2010)

Wieder Letzter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cake is a lie (6. Juli 2010)

Bei uns in Wien ist es jetzt 21uhr...so


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8TqLmDhOdEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Entspannen xD

Edit: Verdammt xD Plöde Multiforenkultur...


----------



## mookuh (6. Juli 2010)

abend


----------



## Breakyou (6. Juli 2010)

abend :>


----------



## Noxiel (6. Juli 2010)

Genug entspannt. Jetzt ist Action angesagt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DVbt5W-DNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






ZZ Top (man beachte den Drummer, ein wahrer Hurricane)


----------



## Thoor (6. Juli 2010)

Aha... Action....

Für gewisse Leute ist ja Barby schon Erotik ne.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haste jetzt davon!


----------



## Lari (6. Juli 2010)

Hup Holland Hup


----------



## Noxiel (6. Juli 2010)

Es ist zwar eine ZZ Top Coverband aber gut ist das Lied immernoch. Ignorant, Jungspund... *motz*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Juli 2010)

Der Drummer ist die Macht. Ich verstehe nur nicht, was der in so 'ner Hochzeitsband macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (6. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Der Drummer ist die Macht. Ich verstehe nur nicht, was der in so 'ner Hochzeitsband macht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Eine wirklich gute Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   vielleicht wurde er einfach nur noch nicht entdeckt?


----------



## Haxxler (6. Juli 2010)

Der Drummer hat übrigens auch ne Website, falls sich jemand für den interessiert.

http://themaddrummer.com/


----------



## Manoroth (6. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=014C_25qz04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Juli 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Der Drummer hat übrigens auch ne Website, falls sich jemand für den interessiert.
> 
> http://themaddrummer.com/



Thx! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> he &#8220;decided against the cookie cutter approach and tried to be as over the top as possible.&#8221;


Hehehe! Sehr geil!
Offenbar verehrt er auch den Drummer von Dream Theater.


----------



## Dropz (6. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Juli 2010)

Komisch, so ruhig heute....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Komisch, so ruhig heute....
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warts ab .. grad sind die WoW-Server aus der 24-Stunden-Wartungsarbeit off gegangen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann gehen die aber alle schlafen
Edit: hier sind ja in letzter zeit ettliche mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. Juli 2010)

boah macht ma hinne jungs ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. Juli 2010)

omg was fürn schrotttt 
was das für ne hälfte war -.-


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> omg was fürn schrotttt
> was das für ne hälfte war -.-



Ich fand sie spannend. :>

Nabend


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. Juli 2010)

ghana 2.0 -.-


----------



## Petersburg (7. Juli 2010)

Sind wir nicht alle ein Bisschen Wahnsinnig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2010)

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Juli 2010)

"...bitte nimm dein Radio mit in die Badewanne!"

depressive german underground rap. There is no crazier combination.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2010)

Sieg für Spanien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. Juli 2010)

das war habs geahnt


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Juli 2010)

Schade. Dann komme ich morgen eben mit Sombrero in die Firma^^


----------



## Edou (8. Juli 2010)

h..h..h...hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (8. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> h..h..h...hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



RUHE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2010)

Heyho


----------



## Edou (8. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Heyho



Alles kewl? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (8. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Heyho



Du hast den titel von einem meiner posts geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Du hast den titel von einem meiner posts geklaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast eben deinen Mitglieds Titel geändert. :<


----------



## Petersburg (8. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBTjposi3U0&feature=related[/youtube]

Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Epic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



heut lacht jemand aber oft *g*

Naja, bin weg Mädels.


----------



## Breakyou (8. Juli 2010)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii <33333333333333



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (8. Juli 2010)

aloha


----------



## Thoor (8. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIDKpvXAkNc[/youtube]

ich liebe diese E-Gitarre und diese schmutzige stimme


----------



## Tilbie (8. Juli 2010)

ich könnte mir das jetzt anhören...


...mach ich aber net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (8. Juli 2010)

nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Juli 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Thoor (8. Juli 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAALKO

Nachtschwärmer ist tot

/unban razyl plx

das ich das schreibe x.X


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2010)

Ich finde den bann völlig unakzeptabel. lari hat angefangen zu provzieren und razyl indirekt als rassisten bezeichnet, da geht das nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juli 2010)

Du hast auch nur die hälfte, wenn überhaupt, mitbekommen...

Ich für meinen Teil will mir dann hier nicht wieder Wochen und Monate anhören wie blöd doch alles war und das er ja eh wusste das er wiederkommt und das es damals alles besser und blar...


----------



## Dominau (8. Juli 2010)

Was is eig. mir Lari?
Hat er auch eine Strafe bekommen?


----------



## Firun (8. Juli 2010)

Der Live Stream aus der WoW Beta heute war toll oder?


----------



## Lillyan (8. Juli 2010)

Hab ihn leider verpaßt weil ich raiden war... was legen die den auch in meine Raidzeit.

Aber heute immerhin ICC bis zum Prof frei geräumt, am Montag gehts dem dann im Hardmode an den Kragen... hoffentlich.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Juli 2010)

Nich gesehen...Blute grad extrem durch 1 Nasenloch...einfach so...

Mods mit ihrem doofen Voodoo, ich weiß es!


----------



## Dominau (8. Juli 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Der Live Stream aus der WoW Beta heute war toll oder?



Mich intressiert der Stream nicht da ich kein WoW spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich frag mal meinen Bruder, der hat ihn sicher gesehn.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Juli 2010)

Meinen Voodoo verwende ich nur für Dinge die mir wichtig sind


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Juli 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Meinen Voodoo verwende ich nur für Dinge die mir wichtig sind


Also wars doch Firun.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (8. Juli 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Mich intressiert der Stream nicht da ich kein WoW spiele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich spiel auch keine WoW aber der Stream war trozdem gut , teilweise vielleicht etwas Planlos aber er war gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich finde den bann völlig unakzeptabel.



Tja. Damit stehst du leider alleine da. Der Bann war für jeden, der NICHT auf einer emotionalen Ebene beteiligt ist vollkommen akzeptabel.
Punkt aus.

Lilly du kannst Voodoo? 
Coooool.


----------



## Dominau (8. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Lilly du kannst Voodoo?
> Coooool.



Das kann jeder mod, deshalb sind sie ja auch mods.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Tja. Damit stehst du leider alleine da. Der Bann war für jeden, der NICHT auf einer emotionalen Ebene beteiligt ist vollkommen akzeptabel.
> Punkt aus.
> 
> Lilly du kannst Voodoo?
> Coooool.


Naja... ich bin eher eine Wicca *muhahahahaahahhahaha**kräuter und Kerzen auspack*


----------



## Noxiel (8. Juli 2010)

Konvertiere lieber zum nordischen Glauben Lillyan, der öffnet dir Tyr und Thor!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Juli 2010)

bin ich wenigstens hier erwünscht? :<
im irc will mich ja keiner haben :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> bin ich wenigstens hier erwünscht? :<
> im irc will mich ja keiner haben :<



Mich au nich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mich au nich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



komm,alko, wir machen unseren eigenen irc auf, ohne diese phlödmänner/frauen >:/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> komm,alko, wir machen unseren eigenen irc auf, ohne diese phlödmänner/frauen >:/


Zvper trve YRC Channel ov the North.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Zvper trve YRC Channel ov the North.



du hast es erfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cake is a lie (9. Juli 2010)

So...ne weitere Nacht..


----------



## BladeDragonGX (9. Juli 2010)

Allein allein / allein allein ICH BIN ALLEIN *SING*


----------



## Dominau (9. Juli 2010)

not rly..


----------



## Dropz (9. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (9. Juli 2010)

Ich muss echt pennen gehen


----------



## Volcon (9. Juli 2010)

ich kann nicht pennen ...


----------



## Dropz (9. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich muss echt pennen gehen



ooh ja ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so bin dann mal in der heier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis heute nachmittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## Ykon (9. Juli 2010)

Nabend.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Juli 2010)

hab mal rechner neu gestartet läuft alles 
ist angemeldet ^^


----------



## mookuh (9. Juli 2010)

hi


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo moo.


----------



## mookuh (9. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallo moo.



hallo alko

was machste so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Juli 2010)

Nix, waas mit dir auch nur im entferntesten zu tun hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Juli 2010)

phew ^^ erstes dienstfreies WE bei der Marine xD


----------



## mookuh (9. Juli 2010)

sehr gut...
muahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Juli 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> phew ^^ erstes dienstfreies WE bei der Marine xD



Ich mach Zivi. Kannste viel mehr machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In 2 Jahren isses soweit, falls sie mich nich vergessen.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Juli 2010)

Nabend Ihrs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (9. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich mach Zivi. Kannste viel mehr machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wehrersatzdienst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Juli 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wehrersatzdienst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In deinen Hemissphären vllt. du Kuh. Du machst nur CO2 und Treibhauseffekt.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo Soladra.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2010)

Was geht, Alko?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Juli 2010)

Nix. Machen nur grad unseren NS IRC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (9. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nix. Machen nur grad unseren NS IRC.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mach doch noch unauffälliger werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Juli 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> mach doch noch unauffälliger werbung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mach ja keinen Thread auf und kommerziell ist es keinen Millimeter. :<


----------



## mookuh (9. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich mach ja keinen Thread auf und kommerziell ist es keinen Millimeter. :<



okee ;D schaut auf Alkos Titel und joint dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Juli 2010)

Jo, genug für heute. Ich geh schlafen. BB.


----------



## Petersburg (9. Juli 2010)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
Daxter Mario ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## mookuh (9. Juli 2010)

Soladra21:55  moo, deine Sign zerkaut mein Hirn


muahahahhahahahhahahhaa


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend


----------



## Thoor (9. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend



Ihr wollt mich verarschen oder? Ihr lasst so ein Geschrei ab wegen Razyl und dann wars nichtmal n Perma Ban o.O


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ihr wollt mich verarschen oder? Ihr lasst so ein Geschrei ab wegen Razyl und dann wars nichtmal n Perma Ban o.O



Ist doch egal jetzt. Kann das Thema bitte fern bleiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2010)

Achtung, Kitten im fred


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2010)

Die Freigabe war meine Entscheidung, nachdem ich mit Razyl gesprochen habe, nur falls sich jemand in seinen Aktionen bestätigt fühlen sollte, die Aggro-Demos hatten nichts damit zu tun - im Gegenteil, deswegen blieb der Ban auch länger, als ich es vor hatte. Das ist zudem seine tatsächlich letzte Bewährung. Sollte er uns nocheinmal einen Grund gebe, ist der Account weg und alle Demonstranten mit ihm.


----------



## mookuh (9. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> [...] und alle Demonstranten mit ihm.



verdammt


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Juli 2010)

Nabönd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (9. Juli 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabönd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Moin Schweinchen


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Freigabe war meine Entscheidung, nachdem ich mit Razyl gesprochen habe, nur falls sich jemand in seinen Aktionen bestätigt fühlen sollte, die Aggro-Demos hatten nichts damit zu tun - im Gegenteil, deswegen blieb der Ban auch länger, als ich es vor hatte. Das ist zudem seine tatsächlich letzte Bewährung. Sollte er uns nocheinmal einen Grund gebe, ist der Account weg und alle Demonstranten mit ihm.



Das unterschreibe ich so. Die ganzen Demos hatten nichts mit der Sache zu tun, ich hatte etwas später mit Zam ein Gespräch und habe die Sache geklärt und bin mir auch dessen bewusst, dass es meine letzte Chance hier zu bleiben ist.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2010)

Sollte ich übrigens nochmal mitbekommen, dass Moderatoren wegen Handlungen belästigt oder diffamiert werden, hat derjenige User generelles Hausverbot auf Lebenszeit. Weitere Schritte beim Umgehen der Sperre inklusive.


----------



## mookuh (9. Juli 2010)

stille...


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2010)

Tach und welcome back Razyl


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Juli 2010)

zzzzzzz


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Juli 2010)

And here we go again...


----------



## yves1993 (9. Juli 2010)

Jetzt les ich das schon zum 10ten Mal hier im Forum..

Da ich aber jetzt nicht das Thema hier im Thread aufgreifen will, kann mir vlt einer nur kurz per PM die Zusammenfassung der Geschichte geben? Wer ist Razyl? Was hat der denn so schlimmes getan? Bzw was ist so besonderes an ihm dass sich das halbe Forum über den Ban "beschwert" hat? o.o
(Ja mich intressiert das schon iwie....)


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Jetzt les ich das schon zum 10ten Mal hier im Forum..
> 
> Da ich aber jetzt nicht das Thema hier im Thread aufgreifen will, kann mir vlt einer nur kurz per PM die Zusammenfassung der Geschichte geben? Wer ist Razyl? Was hat der denn so schlimmes getan? Bzw was ist so besonderes an ihm dass sich das halbe Forum über den Ban "beschwert" hat? o.o
> (Ja mich intressiert das schon iwie....)



Lasst es doch einfach gut sein, ok? Die Sache, wieso, weshalb, warum - lasst es einfach so bleiben, wie es ist.


----------



## yves1993 (9. Juli 2010)

Na gut.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juli 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> verdammt



/sign!


----------



## Petersburg (10. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... und alle Demonstranten mit ihm.



Dann wirds ziemlich leer hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ZAM schrieb:


> Weitere Schritte beim Umgehen der Sperre inklusive.



*Stellt sich gerade vor wie ZAM vor seiner Tür klingelt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dann wirds ziemlich leer hier...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Noch leerer wie leer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und halbes Forum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *Stellt sich gerade vor wie ZAM vor seiner Tür klingelt*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit ner Axt kann man nicht klingeln.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dann wirds ziemlich leer hier...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn mit hier der Nachtschwärmer gemeint ist... kurzfristig ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend auch.


----------



## Cake is a lie (10. Juli 2010)

Abend an alle Nachtschwärmer Frauen und Männer


----------



## Cake is a lie (10. Juli 2010)

Es ist so still hier...(hat große Angst)


----------



## Petersburg (10. Juli 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn mit hier der Nachtschwärmer gemeint ist... kurzfristig ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Endlich wirds hier etwas kühler im Ns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *Stellt sich gerade vor wie ZAM vor seiner Tür klingelt*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



D.h. du nimmst meine Aussage nicht ernst?


----------



## Lillyan (10. Juli 2010)

Jaja, ich weiß, ich bin kalt und herzlos... ich habs verstanden. Sehr lustig.


----------



## Petersburg (10. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> D.h. du nimmst meine Aussage nicht ernst?



Doch, ich nehm deine Aussage ernst. 



Lillyan schrieb:


> Jaja, ich weiß, ich bin kalt und herzlos... ich habs verstanden. Sehr lustig.



tut mir leid, wenn ich deine Gefühle verletzt haben sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. Juli 2010)

peter, komm icq, wir müssen reden!


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Juli 2010)

Mhh, alle Fussbalgucken?^^


----------



## WeRkO (10. Juli 2010)

Ich schaue Fußball und sitze vorm PC, also sowohl als auch. Zu warm für Public Viewing :X


----------



## Petersburg (10. Juli 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> peter, komm icq, wir müssen reden!



Sagte er und antwortet in icq nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Juli 2010)

Naja, ich sitz vorm Compi und guck mir Monk, hab vorhin Ne DvD-Box der Vierten Staffel gefunden^^


----------



## yves1993 (10. Juli 2010)

Nabend.... zocke grad im Durchzug ( <3 Gewitter naht ...?) Mario Galaxy 2 weiter... Maan diese Hitze ey... 2 Ventialtoren und trz schwitz ich den ganzen Tag wie n voll gesaugten Tafelschwamm den man ausdrückt... -.-"


----------



## Crackmack (10. Juli 2010)

HALLO
ihr muschis ! <3


----------



## Petersburg (10. Juli 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> HALLO
> ihr muschis ! <3



Ruhe du Pussy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (11. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPfheIhdmSg[/youtube]

epic² 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gidgnömm (11. Juli 2010)

<------braucht nen guten Film oder ein gutes Spiel
 	helft ihm ;D


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Ich hab gesabbert...



Gidgnömm schrieb:


> <------braucht nen guten Film oder ein gutes Spiel
> helft ihm ;D



Wanna roll with me?


----------



## Petersburg (11. Juli 2010)

Gidgnömm schrieb:


> <------braucht nen guten Film oder ein gutes Spiel
> helft ihm ;D



Fallout 3, Gta 4 Battlefield Bad company 2 als spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Kommt schon, das macht Spaß und alleine ists langweilig... Hab auch schon 2 Feen... oder was auch immer man da nochmal sammeln muß xD


----------



## Breakyou (11. Juli 2010)

Abend :O


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Juli 2010)

puh endlich schlafen gehn gn8


----------



## TrollJumper (11. Juli 2010)

Guten morgen, ihr Nachtschwärmer.
Ich hab 5 Uhr morgens nichts besseres zu tun als South Park folgen zu schauen und zu warten, bis The Witcher sich endlich auf die Enhanced Edition aktualisiert hat. 
Nen schönen Tag noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

Und zu is


----------



## Petersburg (11. Juli 2010)

Und First0r malwieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (12. Juli 2010)

Was ist denn nur los mit euch, früher war hier immer was los und jetzt ist es so leer wie die Brieftasche eines Obdachlosen ._.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Was ist denn nur los mit euch, früher war hier immer was los und jetzt ist es so leer wie die Brieftasche eines Obdachlosen ._.



Der Nachtschwärmer ist ... ach, nein.

k.A. was los ist. WM ist ja nun eigentl. vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (12. Juli 2010)

Zu warm zum spammen.


----------



## Petersburg (12. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Zu warm zum spammen.



Also bei mir sinds angenehme 21 ° C


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Was ist denn nur los mit euch, früher war hier immer was los und jetzt ist es so leer wie die Brieftasche eines Obdachlosen ._.


Lass den Thread halt ma einen Tag Pause machen, der muss sich mal von dem sinnlosen Zeug hier erholen. oO


----------



## Crackmack (13. Juli 2010)

_*first*_


----------



## Petersburg (13. Juli 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Lass den Thread halt ma einen Tag Pause machen, der muss sich mal von dem sinnlosen Zeug hier erholen. oO



Tag ist vorbei, wo bleiben alle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (13. Juli 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> _*first*_



Ich hasse dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo und Tschüss. :<


----------



## Crackmack (13. Juli 2010)

mimimimi


----------



## Breakyou (13. Juli 2010)

Cracker!


----------



## Crackmack (13. Juli 2010)

wo :OOO


----------



## Edou (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Wie gehts euch denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (13. Juli 2010)

gut 

alkoporn is niemals deins!


----------



## Edou (13. Juli 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> gut
> 
> alkoporn is niemals deins!



Aber auch nicht deins! ausserdem heißt es Alkopop! :<


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2010)

Ich habe Hunger, ich könnte jetzt ein Schwein auf Toast verspeisen. Und dabei will ich garnichts mehr essen. Viel zu fett bin ich geworden.


----------



## Edou (13. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe Hunger, ich könnte jetzt ein Schwein auf Toast verspeisen. Und dabei will ich garnichts mehr essen. Viel zu fett bin ich geworden.



Das sind die nerven Onkel nox, die hochzeit macht dich alt und fett, gewöhn dich dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe Hunger, ich könnte jetzt ein Schwein auf Toast verspeisen. Und dabei will ich garnichts mehr essen. Viel zu fett bin ich geworden.



Solange du noch in deinen Anzug passt kannste ruhig essen... :S


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2010)

Arschlecken, alt und fett werden?!

Ich habe ja keinen Ranzen am Leib aber mit 90 Kilo bin ich bei 186cm Körpergröße einfach zu dick. 5 Kilo wären so schön.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2010)

Und mein Anzug passt wie angegossen. Gewicht halten oder abnehmen. Alternativen gibt es nicht...ach halt, eine gibt es noch. Am 13. nicht in den Anzug passen und von der Verlobten geköpft werden.


----------



## Edou (13. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Arschlecken, alt und fett werden?!
> 
> Ich habe ja keinen Ranzen am Leib aber mit 90 Kilo bin ich bei 186cm Körpergröße einfach zu dick. 5 Kilo wären so schön.
> 
> ...



Alt wirst so oder so, nur die Ehe macht die Älter. XD


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe ja keinen Ranzen am Leib aber mit 90 Kilo bin ich bei 186cm Körpergröße einfach zu dick. 5 Kilo wären so schön.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


5 Kilo Abnehmen oder nur 5 Kilo Gewicht? :S



Noxiel schrieb:


> Und mein Anzug passt wie angegossen. Gewicht halten oder abnehmen. Alternativen gibt es nicht...ach halt, eine gibt es noch. Am 13. nicht in den Anzug passen und von der Verlobten geköpft werden.



Würde sie dich denn wirklich köpfen?


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Würde sie dich denn wirklich köpfen?


Schwer zu sagen. Vielleicht gibt sie mir auch einen Roundhouse Kick der mich in der Zeit zurückschleudert, damit ich noch Gelegenheit habe zum wichtigen Termin in passabler Form zu sein.


.

.

.

klar wird sie mich töten!!!


----------



## Lillyan (13. Juli 2010)

jede Frau würde das am Hochzeitstag


----------



## Crackmack (13. Juli 2010)

nox was is in einem monat?
bist du schwanger or was?


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen. Vielleicht gibt sie mir auch einen Roundhouse Kick der mich in der Zeit zurückschleudert, damit ich noch Gelegenheit habe zum wichtigen Termin in passabler Form zu sein.
> 
> klar wird sie mich töten!!!



Dann würde ich nun fasten. Einen Monat lang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2010)

Na das Gewicht halten darf ich ja, wie gesagt. Ich würde nur gerne etwas abspecken aber in aller erster Linie habe ich gerade solchen Knast, das ich ohne zu zögern beim McDoof zwei Maxi-Menu ordern und mich geschätzte 15min später dafür hassen würde.

Heisshunger-Attacken kennt doch jeder, schonmal versucht einer zu widerstehen?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na das Gewicht halten darf ich ja, wie gesagt. Ich würde nur gerne etwas abspecken aber in aller erster Linie habe ich gerade solchen Knast, das ich ohne zu zögern beim McDoof zwei Maxi-Menu ordern und mich geschätzte 15min später dafür hassen würde.
> 
> Heisshunger-Attacken kennt doch jeder, schonmal versucht einer zu widerstehen?
> 
> ...



Nox: Bestellt dir zwei Maxi-Menu bei McDoof *g*

Und ja, die sollte jeder kennen. Nur ist bei dieser Hitze essen irgendwie... schwer :S


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2010)

Ich könnte immer essen. Schnitzel mit Pommes und einer Pilz-Rahm-Soße. Ein Rumpsteak mit Röstzwiebeln, in Butter gedünsteten Bohnen und Spätzle. Schweinemedaillons in Rotweinsauce und Basmati Reis. Gefüllte Pfannkuchen mit Champignons und Petersilie. Apfel-Reis-Auflauf. Schupfnudeln mit Sauerkraut und Rohessern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich könnte immer essen. Schnitzel mit Pommes und einer Pilz-Rahm-Soße. Ein Rumpsteak mit Röstzwiebeln, in Butter gedünsteten Bohnen und Spätzle. Schweinemedaillons in Rotweinsauce und Basmati Reis. Gefüllte Pfannkuchen mit Champignons und Petersilie. Apfel-Reis-Auflauf. Schupfnudeln mit Sauerkraut und Rohessern.



Deine Frau wird in der Ehe viel zu tun haben mit kochen... xD


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2010)

Wir kochen abwechselnd. Ich bin zwar noch nicht so gut wie sie aber ich mache mich....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wir kochen abwechselnd. Ich bin zwar noch nicht so gut wie sie aber ich mache mich....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Starkoch Noxiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2010)

Ich bin mir als emanzipierter Mann nicht zu schade auch mal selbst den Kochlöffel zu schwingen. ^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin mir als emanzipierter Mann nicht zu schade auch mal selbst den Kochlöffel zu schwingen. ^^



Ich sag ja nichts dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wirst du dann in der Ehe überhaupt noch genug Zeit haben für uns? QQ


----------



## Thoor (13. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich könnte immer essen. Schnitzel mit Pommes und einer Pilz-Rahm-Soße. Ein Rumpsteak mit Röstzwiebeln, in Butter gedünsteten Bohnen und Spätzle. Schweinemedaillons in Rotweinsauce und Basmati Reis. Gefüllte Pfannkuchen mit Champignons und Petersilie. Apfel-Reis-Auflauf.





Eh ohne witz ich hab genau das selbe problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich zieh mir massen an spaghetti rein zum abendessen und 5 min später könnt ich wieder ne wildsau essen

Ich hasse es =(

btw ich hät jetz bock auf nen doppel whopper vom burger king, schokolade mit brot und 8 reiswaffeln haben nichts genützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2010)

Ich bin nicht allein, schön zu hören. Vom Burger King schmecken mir aber irgendwie nur die Pommes.

Und klar habe ich noch genügend Zeit für Buffed. Und selbst wenn nicht, ihr habt doch ein kompetentes Moderatoren Team. Was stört da einer mehr oder weniger.


----------



## Breakyou (13. Juli 2010)

trinkt einfach soviel Wasser bis euch schlecht ist.
Dann wollt ihr nichts mehr essen.


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2010)

Mao soll on kommen ... mir ist laaaaaaaaaangweilig.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2010)

Mao ist schon seit einiger Zeit tot Soladra.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und klar habe ich noch genügend Zeit für Buffed. Und selbst wenn nicht, ihr habt doch ein kompetentes Moderatoren Team. Was stört da einer mehr oder weniger.



Du bist aber schon so lange dabei


----------



## Petersburg (13. Juli 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> trinkt einfach soviel Wasser bis euch schlecht ist.
> Dann wollt ihr nichts mehr essen.



Epic! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (13. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Epic!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist ehrlich so!
Gerade bei der Hitze :>


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2010)

Ja, ich glaube noch ein Jahr länger und ich kriege eine Inventarnummer tätowiert. Na im Moment finde ich noch genügend Zeit zu moderieren.


----------



## Petersburg (13. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Mao soll on kommen ... mir ist laaaaaaaaaangweilig.





Noxiel schrieb:


> Mao ist schon seit einiger Zeit tot Soladra.




Die Wahrheit kann weh tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2010)

Mano mein ich... Manoroth


----------



## Petersburg (13. Juli 2010)

Was sagt ihr eig. zu meinem Neuen Titel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2010)

geil^^


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2010)

vo allem, wenn ich irgedwo vor dir gepostet hab


----------



## Petersburg (13. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> vo allem, wenn ich irgedwo vor dir gepostet hab



Du hast recht das passt ja ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (13. Juli 2010)

nups!


----------



## Petersburg (13. Juli 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> nups!



ololololololololo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6vCpNWZXFc[/youtube]


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ja, ich glaube noch ein Jahr länger und ich kriege eine Inventarnummer tätowiert. Na im Moment finde ich noch genügend Zeit zu moderieren.



\o/
Am besten wäre doch nen Strichcode wie der Hitman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (13. Juli 2010)

Need for Speed World ist mal übelst fail o.O


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juli 2010)

Mir ist laaaangweilig, vielleicht gibt es hier ja Unterhltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (14. Juli 2010)

glaub ich weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich geh schlafen!
Nacht Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (14. Juli 2010)

*rülps*


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juli 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> glaub ich weniger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Starre seit 5 Minuten gebannt auf deine Signatur......


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Need for Speed World ist mal übelst fail o.O



Das ist 
1. Ein Arcade Game
2. ein F4P

Was erwartest du?


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Juli 2010)

andré du arsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. Juli 2010)

Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hasse NAsenbluten. Man könnte sogar sagen, ich verabscheue es. Vorall, wenns aus heiterem Himmel und einfach so kommt. Noch mehr, wenn wir grad vorm Prof stehen. Und am ALLER MEISTEN, WENN ES NICHT AUFHÖREN WILL!!! IST ES DENN ZU VIEL VERLANGT, KEINE 35 MINUTEN ÜBERN WASCHBECKEN HÄNGEN ZU WOLLEN???? IST DAS WIRKLICH ZU VIEL??????



Ich hasse NAsenbluten -.-
Zum glück isses nu wech.


----------



## Petersburg (14. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich hasse NAsenbluten. Man könnte sogar sagen, ich verabscheue es. Vorall, wenns aus heiterem Himmel und einfach so kommt. Noch mehr, wenn wir grad vorm Prof stehen. Und am ALLER MEISTEN, WENN ES NICHT AUFHÖREN WILL!!! IST ES DENN ZU VIEL VERLANGT, KEINE 35 MINUTEN ÜBERN WASCHBECKEN HÄNGEN ZU WOLLEN???? IST DAS WIRKLICH ZU VIEL??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nich aufregen sonst fängts wieder an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2010)

Dann sool doch anfangen, is mir wurst. Ich bin Müde, ich hab Kopfweh,mir ist schwindlig...Alles wegen dem Sxcheiß! Gut nacht


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Juli 2010)

Geh mal zum HNO Sola wenn du das öfters hast, kann sein der du ein erweitertes Äderchen hast, der Doc schmiert dir dann n bisschen Chemie in die Nase, das brennt n bisschen und verödet das Äderchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ich auch erst gemacht, seit dem kein Bluten mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (15. Juli 2010)

Moin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

hiho. 
@Humpel: War ich schonmal, wurde verlötet...Ekelhaft


----------



## Breakyou (15. Juli 2010)

Abend :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Juli 2010)

MAAAACKS und Bert. <3


----------



## Dominau (15. Juli 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Abend :>



Halluuu .

@Alko.. wer ist Macks und Bert?..


----------



## Breakyou (15. Juli 2010)

Hi <333333333333333333


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Juli 2010)

Mein Lehrer hat als HA gegeben, ein Foto von der rechten Hand mitzubringen...

Kranker Fetischist oder Mörder, der seine Opfer nach der rechten Hand aussucht?


----------



## Breakyou (15. Juli 2010)

oder er will gucken ob sie behaart ist :<
Oder machst du es mit links?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Juli 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> oder er will gucken ob sie behaart ist :<
> Oder machst du es mit links?



Da wachsen Haare anner Hand. :O


Omg. :<


----------



## Lari (15. Juli 2010)

Inoffizieller Nachtschwärmer IRC? I lol'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (15. Juli 2010)

Alko wie gehts deinem Zahn?


----------



## Dominau (15. Juli 2010)

Semmel komm wieder in ICQ on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (15. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Inoffizieller Nachtschwärmer IRC? I lol'd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum auch nicht...


----------



## Petersburg (15. Juli 2010)

Also, ich habe eben ganz kreativ eine neue Sigi entworfen, ich weis nicht woher ich die idee hatte, sie ist mir einfach zu geflogen :O


----------



## mookuh (15. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Also, ich habe eben ganz kreativ eine neue Sigi entworfen, ich weis nicht woher ich die idee hatte, sie ist mir einfach zu geflogen :O



ich könnt meine mal ändern :/

wm finale ist ja schon vorbei


----------



## Crackmack (16. Juli 2010)

lol wie razyl nen key in den nachtschwärmer chan gemacht hat


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> lol wie razyl nen key in den nachtschwärmer chan gemacht hat



So... what?


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juli 2010)

Predators.... sollte man unbedingt schauen.... "Da ist das Wasser" *brummel*


----------



## ZAM (16. Juli 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Predators.... sollte man unbedingt schauen.... "Da ist das Wasser" *brummel*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juli 2010)

*lekraan den Alkohol wegnehm*


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Lillyan ich liebe dich.
> 
> ZAM dich auch.



Du willst zweigleisig fahren?


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Joa, wieso nicht



Na ob das dem Zam und der Lillyan gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuuton (16. Juli 2010)

*reinschleich*


Aloah nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2010)

Schon wieder wer neues... die vermehren sich viel zu schnell


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> sei net so gemein



Das war nicht gemein!


----------



## Dominau (16. Juli 2010)

Fuuton schrieb:


> *reinschleich*
> 
> 
> Aloah nachtschwärmer
> ...




Nabend neuer


----------



## Fuuton (16. Juli 2010)

Danke (:

Was heißt hier Neuer? als ich mich angemeldet hab, war mein erster Beitrag hier drinne Oo glaub das war in der zeit von 5000..


----------



## Skatero (16. Juli 2010)

Fuuton schrieb:


> Danke (:
> 
> Was heißt hier Neuer? als ich mich angemeldet hab, war mein erster Beitrag hier drinne Oo glaub das war in der zeit von 5000..



Ich erinnere mich. Er lügt nicht.


----------



## Fuuton (16. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich. Er lügt nicht.



Ay, super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso sollte ich lügen...?

btw, Razyl? dachte du wurdest gebannt?


----------



## Skatero (16. Juli 2010)

Fuuton schrieb:


> Ay, super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weiss ich nicht.

Razyl ist schon offline.


----------



## Fuuton (16. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> eigentlich wär hier jeder gebannt ...



Such immer noch den Grund warum der typ gebannt wurd, der-der-seinen-sohn-liebt

Hab's nicht bekommen..naja lassen wir's ich denke das Thema ist durch, wa?


----------



## Fuuton (16. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> glaub scho, ich geh
> 
> hauts rein



guts nächtle


----------



## Dominau (16. Juli 2010)

Der-der-seinen-sohn-liebt ( Dracun ) ist ja wieder da.


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

Guten ABend allerseits


----------



## Petersburg (16. Juli 2010)

Wer errät woher meine neue Signatur kommt bekommt n Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

icq?


----------



## Petersburg (16. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> icq?



Noin 

Man findet sie irgendwo auf der buffed seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Juli 2010)

Abend

Ich hab sie gefunden:

'); //-- > 

hier is sie °!


----------



## Petersburg (16. Juli 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> Ich hab sie gefunden:
> 
> ...



Link?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

TITTENFISCH!


----------



## Jester (16. Juli 2010)

Aerials.... in the sky!


----------



## Petersburg (16. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> TITTENFISCH!



WTF


----------



## Thoor (16. Juli 2010)

Tintenfische haben 3 Herzen und 9 Gehirne

WTF? o.O


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Tintenfische haben 3 Herzen und 9 Gehirne
> 
> WTF? o.O




Ja klaro. 


Kommt wer skype on?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Juli 2010)

Abend. \o/


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

hi alko. Ich bin 13


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich bin 13



Wusste ich. o.O


----------



## Jester (16. Juli 2010)

Der Nachtschwaermer Channel ist ja echt für jeden da! :>
" *#Nachtschwaermer Cannot join channel, you need the correct key (+k)* "


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Juli 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Der Nachtschwaermer Channel ist ja echt für jeden da! :>
> " *#Nachtschwaermer Cannot join channel, you need the correct key (+k)* "



Ist nur manchmal abends so, wenn der Leiter nicht da ist.


----------



## Jester (16. Juli 2010)

Sprich doch mal Q gut zu, vllt lässt er dann Leute rein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Tintenfische haben 3 Herzen und 9 Gehirne
> 
> WTF? o.O



wenn sie auch noch 5 Hoden haben, bin ich ein Tintenfisch


----------



## H2OTest (16. Juli 2010)

Ratespiel: was ist das ( 382252075) für eine nummer?


----------



## Jester (16. Juli 2010)

Die Steuernummer eines texanischen Farmers.


----------



## H2OTest (16. Juli 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Die Steuernummer eines texanischen Farmers.



kanpp dran


----------



## Jester (16. Juli 2010)

Ach, stimmt.
Kein Farmer, sondern Dorfpfarrer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (16. Juli 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ach, stimmt.
> Kein Farmer, sondern Dorfpfarrer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm wird kälter so kalt das ich jetzt erstmal schlafen gehe gn8 @ all


----------



## Jester (17. Juli 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm wird kälter so kalt das ich jetzt erstmal schlafen gehe gn8 @ all




Ich wette er ist texanischer Dorfpfarrer, will es nur nicht zugeben...
Mal wieder hervorragend kombiniert, Dr. Jester...


----------



## Dominau (17. Juli 2010)

Nabend ihr Luschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (17. Juli 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Luschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HI!


----------



## Dominau (17. Juli 2010)

Letzter.. wuhu!


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Juli 2010)

wow viel los und so


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

hallo


----------



## Petersburg (17. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ist nur manchmal abends so, wenn die Leiter nicht da ist.



Fix'd


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Juli 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,, eure Irre ist wieder da


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,, eure Irre ist wieder da



Oh NEIN! WIr werden alle sterben!


----------



## Petersburg (18. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,, eure Irre ist wieder da



Ich bin viel Irrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Reflox, was meinst du?


----------



## Petersburg (18. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Reflox, was meinst du?



Er meint das einer von uns hier alle t-öten wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

also ich denke sola du bist verrückter den gegen 


-Dini-18:24 süß^^ 
Soladra18:26 ICH BIN NICHT SÜß!!! ICH BIN BÖÖÖÖÖSE!!! ICH MISCHE APHRODISIAKUM!!!! ICH BIN BÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖSEEE!!!!!!!!!!! 
-Dini-18:26 schon recht *kopftätschel* 
Soladra18:27 *Dini zwei Finger abbeiß* BLUUUUUUUUUUUUT!!!!
 Soladra18:27 GRAAAAAAAAA!!! 
Soladra18:27 TÖÖÖÖÖÖTEN!!!!


kommt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

leider nicht an :/

Edit: Verneiget euch! der grosse ZAM ist da!


----------



## Petersburg (18. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> also ich denke sola du bist verrückter den gegen
> 
> 
> -Dini-18:24 süß^^
> ...



*Reflox vier Finger abbeiß* WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!! TÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖTEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!!!! und blut ._.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *Reflox vier Finger abbeiß* WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!! TÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖTEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!!!! und blut ._.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geh weg! *Speer gegen Petersburg halt* Kshtt! Aus böses dingsdongs!


----------



## Petersburg (18. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Geh weg! *Speer gegen Petersburg halt* Kshtt! Aus böses dingsdongs!



Zam ist da .... *Zam anspring* Bluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut!!!!


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Zam ist da .... *Zam anspring* Bluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut!!!!



Nein Petersburg! Aus jetzt gehst du dahin wo du hergekommen bist! Und Blut wird von der Speisekarte gestrichen kshtt!


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*über Petersburg herfall*
GRAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! BLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT!!! TÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖTÄÄÄÄÄÄN!!! TIITTÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄNFISCHT!!!! GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! 
*Petersburg zerfleich*


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Aufhören! Sonst fang ich auch noch an!

Edit: Ich mag Italienischen Eistee... der ist in so etwasen drinne das aussieht wie... ein Jogurtbecher...


----------



## Petersburg (18. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *über Petersburg herfall*
> GRAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! BLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT!!! TÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖTÄÄÄÄÄÄN!!! TIITTÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄNFISCHT!!!! GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
> *Petersburg zerfleich*



Nicht mit mir!
*Mit dem bann Morgenstern aushol* BLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT TÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖTEEEEEEEEEEEN WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH *zuschlag* BLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*sieht ihre beiden Samureiklingen und Hackt auf Petersburg ein*
Helf mir mal, Reflox!


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nicht mit mir!
> *Mit dem bann Morgenstern aushol* BLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT TÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖTEEEEEEEEEEEN WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH *zuschlag* BLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT
> 
> 
> ...



FNAHAHAHA ZERFLEISCHEN UND ZERREISSEN! WAAAH EUCH WERF ICH AUF DEN SCHEITERHAUFEN NNAAAAH KILL IT KILL IT WITH FIRE!!! WAAAGH!!!

Ich hab mal in grenzen gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*grinst*
Vergiss nciht, wer ich bin, Refloxlein...


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Nenn mich nicht Refloxilein.... o.O das klingt so so... wischwaschiwuschi weich...

und wehe einer von euch mitlesern lacht jetzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

ok. Töten wir ihn! *verwandel udn Schnetztel*


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Mach was du willst... ^^


----------



## Thoor (18. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *über Petersburg herfall*
> GRAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! BLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT!!! TÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖTÄÄÄÄÄÄN!!! TIITTÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄNFISCHT!!!! GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
> *Petersburg zerfleich*



du wurdest bei der geburt auch 5 mal aufgeworfen und 4 mal gefangen oder?


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> du wurdest bei der geburt auch 5 mal aufgeworfen und 4 mal gefangen oder?



Sovielmal gefangen worden? :>


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> du wurdest bei der geburt auch 5 mal aufgeworfen und 4 mal gefangen oder?




Nee, ich bin so aufgewachen


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sovielmal gefangen worden? :>



Werd nich Frech,!


----------



## ZAM (18. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Werd nich Frech,!



Ab ins Bett


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Es is Wochenende.


----------



## ZAM (18. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Es is Wochenende.



Sperrstunde! *g*


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sperrstunde! *g*



das forum wird ja immer abstrackter, es besitzt 2 Zeitzonen ^^


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Pfff, geh ich halt ins Dib-forum, sind eh alle so schön krank wie ich


----------



## ZAM (18. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Pfff, geh ich halt ins Dib-forum, sind eh alle so schön krank wie ich



Was gibts denn zum Dip? Chips? :O


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was gibts denn zum Dip? Chips? :O



Nachos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Tortillas


----------



## ZAM (18. Juli 2010)

Fleischhappen !


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Wo?


----------



## ZAM (18. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wo?



Zum Dipp!


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Was ists denn überhaupt ür ein Dipp?


----------



## Soramac (18. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zum Dipp!



Was gibt's dazu?


----------



## Skatero (18. Juli 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Petersburg (18. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was gibt's dazu?



Ein stück ZAM? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab eine neue Sigi \o/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (18. Juli 2010)

abend


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

nabend


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. Juli 2010)

hi all eben cloverfield gesehen und wie aus heiteren himmel kommen die zergs ^^ 
das wa der gatte der königin und halt die kleinen schaben einheiten 
und 2/3 des films kam werbung mit starcraft 2 was für eine unterschwellige botschaft ^^


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hi all eben cloverfield gesehen und wie aus heiteren himmel kommen die zergs ^^
> das wa der gatte der königin und halt die kleinen schaben einheiten
> und 2/3 des teils kam werbung mit starcraft 2 was für eine unterschwellige botschaft ^^



Der Film war a auch so vorherseh bar, vo allem das Ende.

Riesenalien taucht auf----> Natürlich wird einer gefressen
Bomber kommen----> Natürlich wird das leibespaar erwisscht, natürlich mit einem Ich liebe dich"

Sonst fand ich den Film eher Sinnlos... Ixch hab erwartet, dass Wackelpuddinggodzilla auftaucht und Riesesnalien zu Tode Schwabbelt


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. Juli 2010)

naja war warscheinlich nen werbe system von blizz damit wir starcraft 2 hollen sollen ^^ 
aber die parodie auf youtube sind eh besser als das original ^^ 
naja jetzt den drachen film noch dan ins bett



lol die panzertier einheiten mit rocketlauncher sonst gehts dennen noch gut ^^


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend allerseits!


----------



## Petersburg (18. Juli 2010)

Wie könnt ihr es wagen mich zu ignorieren?! 
*Alle Zerfleisch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. Juli 2010)

wer bist du überhaupt um dich über haupt willkommen zu heissen ?? ^^
und wen bring ich alles zu ende mit zerfleichen und so ^^ hehe


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

habt ihr dieses quietschen auch gehört? und irgendwas hat mich gekitzelt...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Juli 2010)

nabend xD


----------



## Petersburg (18. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> habt ihr dieses quietschen auch gehört? und irgendwas hat mich gekitzelt...



Das sind wohl die Ratten die gerade an deinem von mir abgerissenen Arm knabbern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Das sind wohl die Ratten die gerade an deinem von mir abgerissenen Arm knabbern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm hast recht habe gerade eine zertreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (18. Juli 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> nabend xD



Moin *dir einen Arm abreiß* 

&#8364;: Dies wird ein 1 Armiger Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Moin *dir einen Arm abreiß*
> 
> €: Dies wird ein 1 Armiger Nachtschwärmer
> 
> ...



Kenn ich noch ein Witz dazu:

Geht ein einarmiger in den Second Hand shop!


HÖHÖHÖHÖHÖHÖHÖ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Moin *dir einen Arm abreiß*
> 
> €: Dies wird ein 1 Armiger Nachtschwärmer
> 
> ...



und dir ein bein abreißen^^


----------



## Petersburg (18. Juli 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> und dir ein bein abreißen^^



Zum Glück hast du mich mit Reflox verwechselt *dir auch den anderen Arm abreiß* so jetzt wird es nichts mehr mit Arme abreißen für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Zum Glück hast du mich mit Reflox verwechselt *dir auch den anderen Arm abreiß* so jetzt wird es nichts mehr mit Arme abreißen für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol^^ nimm ich ne kettensäge xD


----------



## Petersburg (18. Juli 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> lol^^ nimm ich ne kettensäge xD



Mit welchen Arm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Juli 2010)

geht auch mit den beien ^^


----------



## Petersburg (18. Juli 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> geht auch mit den beien ^^



Nur so zur Info ich hab dir beide Arme eben abgerissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

*petersburg den kopf abreiss*



Game Over Baby!


----------



## Petersburg (18. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> *petersburg den kopf abreiss*
> 
> 
> 
> Game Over Baby!



Siehe Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2010)

wenn buffed so lahm is, verschwind ich gleich wieder^^


----------



## Petersburg (18. Juli 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn buffed so lahm is, verschwind ich gleich wieder^^



Nein warte dein Arm fehlt noch in meiner Arm Sammlung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Siehe Signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaubst du!



Weihwasser!Silberpfeile!Ein Kreuz!Räucherkessel!Eine Bibel!

Noch fragen? :>


----------



## Petersburg (18. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Glaubst du!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht kannst du mich damit in die Hölle zurückschicken aber nicht Töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

*Armbrust nachlad* Zwusch! Getroffen! Und nun Weihwasser! Bade schön drinne! Und haha berühr mal das Kreuz! Und riech mal der Räucherkessel schmeckt gut was?


----------



## Petersburg (18. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> *Armbrust nachlad* Zwusch! Getroffen! Und nun Weihwasser! Bade schön drinne! Und haha berühr mal das Kreuz! Und riech mal der Räucherkessel schmeckt gut was?



Zum Glück kenn ich deine Schwachstelle *dir Schokolade in die Nase schmier* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (18. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> *Armbrust nachlad* Zwusch! Getroffen! Und nun Weihwasser! Bade schön drinne! Und haha berühr mal das Kreuz! Und riech mal der Räucherkessel schmeckt gut was?






Petersburg schrieb:


> Zum Glück kenn ich deine Schwachstelle *dir Schokolade in die Nase schmier*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Könnt ihr eure Kinderspiele nicht an einem anderen Ort ausführen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (18. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Könnt ihr eure Kinderspiele nicht an einem anderen Ort ausführen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier störts doch eh niemanden... von dir fehlt auch noch ein Arm in meiner Arm Sammlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (18. Juli 2010)

Ich bin zu selten hier, irgendwie kann ich euch nicht mehr folgen oO


----------



## Petersburg (18. Juli 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bin zu selten hier, irgendwie kann ich euch nicht mehr folgen oO



Ich versuche nur gerade zu beweisen dass ich viel Verrückter bin als Solady 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bin zu selten hier, irgendwie kann ich euch nicht mehr folgen oO



Same here :S


----------



## Breakyou (18. Juli 2010)

Ich bin mal weg ohne jemals hier gewesen zu sein 
eine gute nacht wünsche ich allen.


----------



## Soramac (18. Juli 2010)

Ist breakyou so ein break your heart typ?


----------



## Petersburg (19. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Depri* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (19. Juli 2010)

368 mitglieder online und ich bin der einzige im nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2010)

Das geilste CL-Finale <3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YHtjmofqBeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (19. Juli 2010)

Guten abend an alle


----------



## Soramac (19. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Guten abend an alle





Ebenfalls guten Abend an alle, aber an dir nicht!


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2010)

*rülps*


----------



## eMJay (19. Juli 2010)

mahlzeit


----------



## Breakyou (19. Juli 2010)

Hiho :>


----------



## Soladra (19. Juli 2010)

hallio brak waste schon im Foremformel1?


----------



## Soladra (19. Juli 2010)

Hi Reflox


----------



## Petersburg (19. Juli 2010)

Hi Peter

Hi Peter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (19. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TteR4wtYSkY[/youtube]

Ich finds genial, und der Peter auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (19. Juli 2010)

ganz im ernst, ich find das lied nice xD

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0[/youtube]


----------



## Petersburg (19. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ganz im ernst, ich find das lied nice xD
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=oHg5SJYRHA0[/youtube]



"Dieses Video ist nicht verfügbar" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

SEID BEREIT DIE STUNDE HAT GESCHLAGEN! VERSTECKT EURE ALTEN KRANKEN UND BLAGEN! EIN JEDERMANN VON EUCH ZAHLT DEN LETZTEN PREIS! ES GIBT KEIN ERBARMEN SO SCHLIESST SICH DER KREIS!

btw. es tut gut selbstgespräche zu führen.


----------



## Petersburg (20. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> SEID BEREIT DIE STUNDE HAT GESCHLAGEN! VERSTECKT EURE ALTEN KRANKEN UND BLAGEN! EIN JEDERMANN VON EUCH ZAHLT DEN LETZTEN PREIS! ES GIBT KEIN ERBARMEN SO SCHLIESST SICH DER KREIS!
> 
> btw. es tut gut selbstgespräche zu führen.



Hau ab Kürbiskopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hau ab Kürbiskopf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



okay *aufs Pferd schwing und davon reit*


----------



## Soladra (20. Juli 2010)

was ist schlimmerl in ner Chatpause einzuschlafen?

Richtig: Einzuschlafen und bald drauf weider aufzuwaceh. UND NICHT MEHR SCHLAFEN ZUN KÖNNEN!


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

Und ich bin zurück! Oder so... vielleicht


----------



## Soladra (20. Juli 2010)

Was ist los? Seidihr alle schon in der HEia??


----------



## Soramac (20. Juli 2010)

Bin grad in der Disco.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juli 2010)

Und schreibst dabei ins Forum? Irgendwie... traurig Oo


----------



## Soramac (20. Juli 2010)

Quatsch, bin doch net in der Disco ;p

Gehe am 24. auf warped.


----------



## Petersburg (20. Juli 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und schreibst dabei ins Forum? Irgendwie... traurig Oo



Spürt ihr das? ein kalter hauch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. Juli 2010)

Also das soll net heissen.. das ich nicht in Disco gehe.... ich bin ziemlich hauefig, also koennte ich , wenn ich wollte.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juli 2010)

Am offenen Fenster kann's nicht liegen. Draußen herrschen immernoch Temperaturen vor, die jeden Höllenfürsten vor Neid erblassen ließen.


----------



## Soladra (20. Juli 2010)

Nicht wenn man sich mit einem gutenFreund unterhalten kann...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2010)

morgen um halb 1 ist mich deutschland los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (20. Juli 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> morgen um halb 1 ist mich deutschland los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NOIN! Spring nicht!11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. Juli 2010)

SO!

Nun kommt die spannende Frage: Wo geht's denn hin???


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2010)

1 monat nach paris


----------



## Petersburg (20. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> SO!
> 
> Nun kommt die spannende Frage: Wo geht's denn hin???



Ich nehm an ganz weit nach unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> 1 monat nach paris






Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich nehm an ganz weit nach unten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



first


----------



## Soramac (20. Juli 2010)

Paris wuerde ich auch gerne mal gehen. Aber auch nur um Foto's zu machen. (:


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Paris wuerde ich auch gerne mal gehen. Aber auch nur um Foto's zu machen. (:



ich geh auch nich freiwillig :<


----------



## Soramac (20. Juli 2010)

New York ist aber auch eine schoene Stadt. Was man so von hoert.


----------



## Soladra (21. Juli 2010)

Ich würd gerne mal nach Chile


----------



## Soladra (21. Juli 2010)

Bin dann auc mal wech, morgen ist schließlich schule^^ Gute NAcht.


----------



## Kronas (21. Juli 2010)

kronas ist soeben in paris angekommen und zwar gerade rechtzeitig, um den nachtschwärmer zu eröffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juli 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> kronas ist soeben in paris angekommen und zwar gerade rechtzeitig, um den nachtschwärmer zu eröffnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bonjour. :<


----------



## Petersburg (21. Juli 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> kronas ist soeben in paris angekommen und zwar gerade rechtzeitig, um den nachtschwärmer zu eröffnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NOIN! Kronas spring nicht vom Eifelturm!!111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> kronas ist soeben in paris angekommen und zwar gerade rechtzeitig, um den nachtschwärmer zu eröffnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Good evening Mister! ne warte das war italienisch :>


----------



## Onico (21. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Good evening Mister! ne warte das war italienisch :>



Ach, was habt ihr den in Schule gelernt, das ist doch ganz klar Chinesich


----------



## Soladra (21. Juli 2010)

Ni hau und Kornitschiwa!


----------



## Petersburg (21. Juli 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Ach, was habt ihr den in Schule gelernt, das ist doch ganz klar Chinesich



Du solltest mehr zur Schule gehen, das ist Definitiv Polnisch


----------



## Soladra (21. Juli 2010)

Petersburg, du bist gefailt.


----------



## Soladra (22. Juli 2010)

Mitternacht!


----------



## Petersburg (22. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Petersburg, du bist gefailt.



Nein du bist viel gefailter.


----------



## Soladra (22. Juli 2010)

nö. Wir sind zwar gleichnervig, hast aber noch einen von meiner Sorte and er BAcke kleben


----------



## Petersburg (22. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> nö. Wir sind zwar gleichnervig, hast aber noch einen von meiner Sorte and er BAcke kleben



Nicht wenn ich den anderen umbringe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (22. Juli 2010)

Kannste nicht


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2010)

nicht solange ich hier bin hrhrhrhr!


----------



## Soladra (22. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq0VjUKCjm4[/youtube]


----------



## Soramac (22. Juli 2010)

Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht.


----------



## Petersburg (22. Juli 2010)

Noin wird es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (22. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## Edou (22. Juli 2010)

Breakyou <3


----------



## Dominau (22. Juli 2010)

Nabend Buffed


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2010)

cod 6 über steam laden = gay


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rq0VjUKCjm4[/youtube]



ist das deine kindergartentruppe?


----------



## Crackmack (22. Juli 2010)

ihhh schweisser

ähm
ich meine natürlich
metaller


----------



## Thoor (22. Juli 2010)

Ich will morgen nicht arbeiten!!!!!

ICH WILL MIT MEINEM AUTO FAHREN!!!!!!!! MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN -.-


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich will morgen nicht arbeiten!!!!!
> 
> ICH WILL MIT MEINEM AUTO FAHREN!!!!!!!! MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN -.-



Du kannst doch mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (22. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rq0VjUKCjm4[/youtube]



schlechter Musik?


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich will morgen nicht arbeiten!!!!!
> 
> ICH WILL MIT MEINEM AUTO FAHREN!!!!!!!! MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN -.-



Ich vermute mal dein Auto ist ganz froh, dass es mal Pause hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (23. Juli 2010)

Schlaft gut, ich geh pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. Juli 2010)

Ei guude wie...


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ei guude wie...



Rodgau Monotones


----------



## Thoor (23. Juli 2010)

Faster than a bullet
 Terrifying scream
 Enraged and full of anger
 He's half man and half machine

Rides the Metal Monster
 Breathing smoke and fire
 Closing in with vengeance soaring high

 He is the Painkiller
 This is the Painkiller

so muss das :<


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Juli 2010)

Bwah gutn Abend

Reso is krasser Scheiss ;D

jeder der dubstep mag sollte sich das mal anhören ^^

und ich bin jetzt in der WoT Beta ^^


----------



## Thoor (23. Juli 2010)

Kennt jemand das Speil Naughty Bear?

Die Typen die das entwickelt haben gehören in eine Anstalt. Wie kann es sein das 12 jährigen die Freude an Teddys oder an plüschigen Sachen genommen wird und sie sogar noch zu nem Amoklauf angestachelt werden und niemand tut was dagegen?

Ich bin schockiert das sowas überhaupt verkauft werden darf...


----------



## Skatero (23. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Speil Naughty Bear?
> 
> Die Typen die das entwickelt haben gehören in eine Anstalt. Wie kann es sein das 12 jährigen die Freude an Teddys oder an plüschigen Sachen genommen wird und sie sogar noch zu nem Amoklauf angestachelt werden und niemand tut was dagegen?
> 
> Ich bin schockiert das sowas überhaupt verkauft werden darf...



Hast du schon mal an eine Karriere als Politiker gedacht? Du hast Potenzial.


----------



## Thoor (23. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal an eine Karriere als Politiker gedacht? Du hast Potenzial.



Warum? Kennst du das Spiel? Du läufst als Teddybär durch ein niedliches Land und tötest auf brutale Art und Weise (Mit nem Baseballschläger, ertränkem im Klo, Schädel mit der Axt zerberste, ab und zu begehen sie aus Angst Selbstmorged, etc etc etc, Gewalt echt auf dem untersten Niveau!) Teddys. Und warum? Weil du gemobbt wurdest und nicht auf eine Party eingeladen wirst. Das Spiel ist freigeben ab 12. Was lernt das 12 jährige Kind daraus? A) Alle Teddys sind böse, kannst du dir vorstellen wie das ein 12 jähriges Kind verstört? und  wenn du gemobbt wirst, tu was der Teddy macht, das ist ne tolle Lösung und es quillt eh nur Wate raus! 

Aber bei irgend nem anderen Amoklauf sind wieder die bösen, bösen, bösen Ballerspiele schuld!

Und das hat übrigens null und nichts mit Politik zu tun, ich bin einfach nur schockiert und auf eine Art und Weise traurig das so ein Spiel an Kinder und eigentlich grundsätzlich verkauft wird. Perfider gehts nicht!


----------



## Skatero (23. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum? Kennst du das Spiel? Du läufst als Teddybär durch ein niedliches Land und tötest auf brutale Art und Weise (Mit nem Baseballschläger, ertränkem im Klo, Schädel mit der Axt zerberste, ab und zu begehen sie aus Angst Selbstmorged, etc etc etc, Gewalt echt auf dem untersten Niveau!) Teddys. Und warum? Weil du gemobbt wurdest und nicht auf eine Party eingeladen wirst. Das Spiel ist freigeben ab 12. Was lernt das 12 jährige Kind daraus? A) Alle Teddys sind böse, kannst du dir vorstellen wie das ein 12 jähriges Kind verstört? und  wenn du gemobbt wirst, tu was der Teddy macht, das ist ne tolle Lösung und es quillt eh nur Wate raus!
> 
> Aber bei irgend nem anderen Amoklauf sind wieder die bösen, bösen, bösen Ballerspiele schuld!
> 
> Und das hat übrigens null und nichts mit Politik zu tun, ich bin einfach nur schockiert und auf eine Art und Weise traurig das so ein Spiel an Kinder und eigentlich grundsätzlich verkauft wird. Perfider gehts nicht!



Schade habe ich keine Xbox 360/Ps 3.
12-Jährige sollten eine bunte Fantasiewelt mit Teddybären von der echten Welt unterscheiden können. Wenn sie dies nicht können, dann liegt das Problem sicher an einem anderen Ort.


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Anderes Thema;
Ich habe mich dabei erwischt unter der Dusche, California Gurls gesungen zu haben...


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum? Kennst du das Spiel? Du läufst als Teddybär durch ein niedliches Land und tötest auf brutale Art und Weise (Mit nem Baseballschläger, ertränkem im Klo, Schädel mit der Axt zerberste, ab und zu begehen sie aus Angst Selbstmorged, etc etc etc, Gewalt echt auf dem untersten Niveau!) Teddys. Und warum? Weil du gemobbt wurdest und nicht auf eine Party eingeladen wirst. Das Spiel ist freigeben ab 12. Was lernt das 12 jährige Kind daraus? A) Alle Teddys sind böse, kannst du dir vorstellen wie das ein 12 jähriges Kind verstört? und  wenn du gemobbt wirst, tu was der Teddy macht, das ist ne tolle Lösung und es quillt eh nur Wate raus!
> 
> Aber bei irgend nem anderen Amoklauf sind wieder die bösen, bösen, bösen Ballerspiele schuld!
> 
> Und das hat übrigens null und nichts mit Politik zu tun, ich bin einfach nur schockiert und auf eine Art und Weise traurig das so ein Spiel an Kinder und eigentlich grundsätzlich verkauft wird. Perfider gehts nicht!



Das Spiel ist totaler Dreck. Es hat einfach keinen anderen Sinn außer andere Teddys grausam zu ermorden >>


----------



## Thoor (24. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist totaler Dreck. Es hat einfach keinen anderen Sinn außer andere Teddys grausam zu ermorden >>



Das mein ich ja... du hast kein Ziel, keinen Sinn, ausser brutal zu töten.... und 12 jährige können häufig noch nicht zwischen Fantasie und Realität unterscheiden...

Ist doch einfach krank sowas.... 

Und wer mit >18 noch nötig hat Teddybären abzuschlachten der hat glaub ich grössere Probleme...


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Und wer mit >18 noch nötig hat Teddybären abzuschlachten der hat glaub ich grössere Probleme...



;D
Dann doch lieber Aliens in Alien Swarm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (24. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> ;D
> Dann doch lieber Aliens in Alien Swarm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mein ob du jetzt Silent Hill oder Counterstrike spielst, du assoziierst das Spiel und die ganze Umgebung bereits im Vorneherein als brutal, dann ists ja ok. Aber sowas? Das ist einfach nur primitiv, geschmacklos und verstörend!


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich mein ob du jetzt Silent Hill oder Counterstrike spielst, du assoziierst das Spiel und die ganze Umgebung bereits im Vorneherein als brutal, dann ists ja ok. Aber sowas? Das ist einfach nur primitiv, geschmacklos und verstörend!



Jap mein ich auch, ich meine wenn da Jetzt Freddy Kruger um die Häuser gezogen währe, dass kennt man ja, aber teddys'?


----------



## Skatero (24. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich mein ob du jetzt Silent Hill oder Counterstrike spielst, du assoziierst das Spiel und die ganze Umgebung bereits im Vorneherein als brutal, dann ists ja ok. Aber sowas? Das ist einfach nur primitiv, geschmacklos und verstörend!



Du laberst Mist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (24. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du laberst Mist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Heftiges Argument. Ist man sich aber von Leuten deiner Art gewohnt. 

Ich such dir morgen sonst gerne mal die grundlegenden Regeln einer Diskussion raus, dann kannste auch mitreden Kurzer.

Bis dahin: Gute Nacht.


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Heftiges Argument. Ist man sich aber von Leuten deiner Art gewohnt.
> 
> Ich such dir morgen sonst gerne mal die grundlegenden Regeln einer Diskussion raus, dann kannste auch mitreden Kurzer.
> 
> Bis dahin: Gute Nacht.



Sieg für den Typen mit der Lenin Katze als Avatar


----------



## Skatero (24. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Heftiges Argument. Ist man sich aber von Leuten deiner Art gewohnt.
> 
> Ich such dir morgen sonst gerne mal die grundlegenden Regeln einer Diskussion raus, dann kannste auch mitreden Kurzer.
> 
> Bis dahin: Gute Nacht.



Leute meiner Art?


----------



## Skatero (24. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Sieg für den Typen mit der Lenin Katze als Avatar



Das kannst du ja sicher entscheiden...


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das kannst du ja sicher entscheiden...



Das hast du richtig festgestellt.


----------



## Skatero (24. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Das hast du richtig festgestellt.



Ich glaube, dass du da etwas falsch verstanden hast.


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

In wiefern?


----------



## Skatero (24. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> In wiefern?



Weisst du, was Ironie ist?


----------



## Seph018 (24. Juli 2010)

Los macht weiter! Mir ist langweilig. Und ja Thoor, du laberst scheiße. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich höre gerade die Techno-Version von River flows in you, ist ja grauenvoll.


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weisst du, was Ironie ist?



Soudnz intarezting..would you like to tell me more about "Ironie"?


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Techno-Version, ist ja grauenvoll.



Kernaussage deines Posts'


----------



## Skatero (24. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Soudnz intarezting..would you like to tell me more about "Ironie"?



http://buffed.de/25jt52k


----------



## Seph018 (24. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Kernaussage deines Posts'



Irgendwie nicht, aber danke für den Quote nehme ich an. Sonst niemand da?


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Irgendwie nicht, aber danke für den Quote nehme ich an. Sonst niemand da?



Du bezweifelst das Techno untermenschlich ist? x_X


----------



## Seph018 (24. Juli 2010)

Ich würde es nicht untermenschlich nennen, haha. Es klingt großteilig Scheiße ja, hm. Nagut, du magst recht haben, auch wenn untermenschlich ein seltsames Wort ist. xD


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht untermenschlich nennen, haha. Es klingt großteilig Scheiße ja, hm. Nagut, du magst recht haben, auch wenn untermenschlich ein seltsames Wort ist. xD



Ist halt das gegenteil von übermenschlich, also mir HA!


----------



## Jester (24. Juli 2010)

Ich wünsche einen pfürstlichen Morgen allerseits!


----------



## Seph018 (24. Juli 2010)

noch so eine mit Hang zum Größenwahn, kenn ich gut


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> noch so eine mit Hang zum Größenwahn, kenn ich gut



Guten Tag, ich bin Gott


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

"So, jetzt teilt sich die Crowd mal bis nach hinten.....
und wenn ich dann das Signal gebe, dann rennt ihr aufeinander zu und....
UND UMARMT EUCH!
DAS IST NÄMLICH EINE WALL OF LOVE!
Die erste Wall of Love der Welt."


----------



## Seph018 (24. Juli 2010)

Tschuldige Allmächtiger, aber meine Augen vertrocknen solangsam, so lange starr ich schon auf den Monitor. Ich muss pennen. Nacht alle...


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Juli 2010)

hmmm...das ist also der "legendäre" Nachtschwärmerthread"?? Hab mir iwie mehr versprochen ...^^


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> hmmm...das ist also der "legendäre" Nachtschwärmerthread"?? Hab mir iwie mehr versprochen ...^^



Is' Halt mit vielen Sachen so, Legend of Zelda the windwaker, Gamescom, der dmg output von Paladinen...alles sachen die überbewertet sind


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Juli 2010)

hehe..auf Paladine lass ch nix kommen xD^^


----------



## Dominau (24. Juli 2010)

Früher war hier auch viel mehr los :/


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Juli 2010)

ja früher war alles besser...


----------



## Dominau (24. Juli 2010)

MIMIM BLIZZ GIEF CLASSIC !!!


----------



## Crackmack (24. Juli 2010)

Moin


----------



## Crackmack (24. Juli 2010)

fucked doppel post ._.


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2010)

DER NACHTSCHWÄRMER IST ERÖFFNET!


----------



## Reflox (24. Juli 2010)

/vote 4 close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2010)

fu Relfox^^ und reiße davor deiner hässlcihen schnarchenden Ratte den Schwanz ab!


----------



## Reflox (24. Juli 2010)

*quiiiiiek!* Schon erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut gemacht, junger Padiwan.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Doppelpost ....


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *fu *Relfox^^ und reiße davor deiner hässlcihen schnarchenden Ratte den Schwanz ab!



Tztztz, solche Worte...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tztztz, solche Worte...



Da fehlt doch nur das n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2010)

Ich bin wahnsinnig und Reflox weiß das.


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich bin wahnsinnig und Reflox weiß das.



Toll... 
Und ich weiß, dass du das nur vortäuschst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2010)

Stimmt das, Reflox?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. Juli 2010)

Abend ihr Ratten.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2010)

Abend liebe Schwaermer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lang nicht geschrieben hier ^^ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urNyg1ftMIU

Einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2010)

Joar, ganz nett...

*selbstgenähtes Illidankuscheltier knuddel*

KEnn ich aber schon


----------



## Thoor (24. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Joar, ganz nett...
> 
> *selbstgenähtes Illidankuscheltier knuddel*
> 
> KEnn ich aber schon



Sama, du hast aber schon irgendwo ne Abzweigung verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das ist gut so, ich mag solche Menschen!


----------



## Edou (24. Juli 2010)

Nabend.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (24. Juli 2010)

brrrrrrreeeeeee


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Juli 2010)

sers ^^
grade 
The Man who Stare at Goats angekuckt 

Guter Film

und nu nochn weng WoT


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2010)

Sie: "Schatz, wir haben kein Brot mehr, könntest du bitte zum Supermarkt gehen und 1 holen? Und wenn sie Eier haben, bring 6 Stück mit." 
Er: "Klar Schatz, mach ich!" 
Nach kurzer Zeit kommt er wieder zurück und hat 6 Brote dabei. 
Sie: "Warum nur hast du 6 Brote gekauft?!?" 
Er: "Sie hatten Eier." 

Jetzt weiß man.... 

1.) Warum konkrete und deutliche Aufträge wichtig sind 

2.) Warum wir immer so Probleme haben unsere Frauen zu verstehen. 

Eins ist sicher. ER hat alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## Thoor (24. Juli 2010)

Was ist weiss und versteckt sich hinter nem Baum?


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Ich hasse mein Internet, 
wir stehen vorm Prof, denk mir alles easy aufeinmal das ganze internet weg, wie in haiti.
Und das für volle zwei Stunden


----------



## Soldus (25. Juli 2010)

OMG ES IST MITTERNACHT! SCHNELL VERSTECKT EUCH!!!!!


----------



## Thoor (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich hasse mein Internet,
> wir stehen vorm Prof, denk mir alles easy aufeinmal das ganze internet weg, wie in haiti.
> Und das für volle zwei Stunden



selber schuld wenn du so ein böses mädchen bist =(

sag lieb bitte dann sorg ich dafür das dein internet wieder geht.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> selber schuld wenn du so ein böses mädchen bist =(
> 
> sag lieb bitte dann sorg ich dafür das dein internet wieder geht.



Ne das ganze verdammte dorf internet war weg...wir waren abgekoppelt vom Rest der welt...


----------



## Thoor (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ne das ganze verdammte dorf internet war weg...wir waren abgekoppelt vom Rest der welt...



ich hab doch erwähnt das ich eine gottheit bin? das hat mich nichtmal ne billardstelmilliardstel sekunde gekostet...


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich hab doch erwähnt das ich eine gottheit bin? das hat mich nichtmal ne billardstelmilliardstel sekunde gekostet...



he du hast da was falsch verstanden, ICH bin gott


----------



## Thoor (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> he du hast da was falsch verstanden, ICH bin gott



lies in deinem guestbook, ich habs dir doch ausführlich erklärt? aber wenn du magst darfst du meine rechte hand sein...


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> lies in deinem guestbook, ich habs dir doch ausführlich erklärt? aber wenn du magst darfst du meine rechte hand sein...



Neinneinneinein...


----------



## Thoor (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Neinneinneinein...



dochdochdochdochdoch

bei mir ziehen weder hundeaugen noch knappe kleider...

bedank dich bei 1000000000000000000000000000000 jahren herrschaft mit meinem mjölnir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> dochdochdochdochdoch
> 
> bei mir ziehen weder hundeaugen noch knappe kleider...
> 
> ...



Ich habe noch viele andere anhaltspunkte die das beweißen


----------



## Thoor (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich habe noch viele andere anhaltspunkte die das beweißen



warum willst du was beweisen? ich bin thoor der allmächtige, ende gelände...

Zitat:

"Sieg für den Typen mit der Lenin Katze als Avatar"

siehst du? du liebst mich, du betest mich an, du verehrst mich! >: D

hrhrhhr


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Dann wünsche ich Thoor viel spaß, im engen flieger während ich hier meine runden in einem weit aus bequemeren gefährt drehe ,)


----------



## Thoor (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich Thoor viel spaß, im engen flieger während ich hier meine runden in einem weit aus bequemeren gefährt drehe ,)



das auto gehört noch nicht dir und du kannst noch nichtmal auto fahren

ausserdem: Frau am Steuer, ungeheur!

hrhrhhr

und jetzt sei lieb und nicht so kratzbürstig


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> das auto gehört noch nicht dir und du kannst noch nichtmal auto fahren



Wedelt mit ihrem druckfrischen führerschein herum..Achja?


----------



## Thoor (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Wedelt mit ihrem druckfrischen führerschein herum..Achja?



._. mein auto ist trotzdem toller :<

und jetzt geh weg du das ist nicht fair :< so böse und gemein sein und gleichzeitig so niedlich das man nicht wütend werden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ._. mein auto ist trotzdem toller :<
> 
> und jetzt geh weg du das ist nicht fair :< so böse und gemein sein und gleichzeitig so niedlich das man nicht wütend werden kann
> 
> ...



Das hör ich öfters' meist bevor ich ausversehen irgendwas kaputt mache...UND DANN WERDEN SIE WÜTEND


----------



## Thoor (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Das hör ich öfters' meist bevor ich ausversehen irgendwas kaputt mache...UND DANN WERDEN SIE WÜTEND



solange du nicht mein auto kaputt macht ist alles ok... mein herz kannste eh nicht kaputt machen das ist begraben unter einer tiefen schwarzen schicht eis ;-(


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> solange du nicht mein auto kaputt macht ist alles ok... mein herz kannste eh nicht kaputt machen das ist begraben unter einer tiefen schwarzen schicht eis ;-(



Traurige Geschichte


----------



## Thoor (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Traurige Geschichte



Heftiger Sarkasmus.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Heftiger Sarkasmus.



Schön das du es erkennst, weißt du

Immer wenn ich traurig bin, hör ich umgehend damit auf und bin wieder episch...kannst das ja mal versuchen,


----------



## Thoor (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Schön das du es erkennst, weißt du
> 
> Immer wenn ich traurig bin, hör ich umgehend damit auf und bin wieder episch...kannst das ja mal versuchen,



funtkioniert nicht, ich seh dein profilbild, dann bin ich traurig =(

du bist schuld

doof!


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> funtkioniert nicht, ich seh dein profilbild, dann bin ich traurig =(
> 
> du bist schuld
> 
> doof!



Zu episch? : /


----------



## Thoor (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Zu episch? : /



zu niedlich :<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hachja was einem um 00.42 nicht alles einfällt... .<

PS: ne c-klasse ist höchstens rar...


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

seid einer halben Stunde dreht sich ne platte in meinem spieler...ohne ton auser dem leichten zirpen der nadel...ich sollte echt die boxen anmachen...


----------



## Thoor (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> seid einer halben Stunde dreht sich ne platte in meinem spieler...ohne ton auser dem leichten zirpen der nadel...ich sollte echt die boxen anmachen...



oder ne platte einlegen.

btw wusste gar nicht das c-klasse noch plattenspieler hat, heftige orgel :<


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> oder ne platte einlegen.
> 
> btw wusste gar nicht das c-klasse noch plattenspieler hat, heftige orgel :<



Noch sitze ich in meinem epischen Zimmer, yo

Und ein Plattenspieler ist das epischste überhaupt, aber musik und kunstbanausen wissen das nicht


----------



## Thoor (25. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Noch sitze ich in meinem epischen Zimmer, yo
> 
> Und ein Plattenspieler ist das epischste überhaupt, aber musik und kunstbanausen wissen das nicht



gut das ich beides nicht bin.

ist bei dir eigentlich alles episch? also bei mir ist alles legendary :<


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> gut das ich beides nicht bin.
> 
> ist bei dir eigentlich alles episch? also bei mir ist alles legendary :<



Ja episch-legendary


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2010)

> Es gibt die eine oder andere Geschichte in deutschen Boulevard-Blättern, der muss man nicht unbedingt hundertprozentigen Glauben schenken. Da werden mitunter Tatsachen verdreht, Halbwahrheiten verbreitet und wichtige Details einfach weggelassen oder hinzu gedichtet, nur um eine reißerische Schlagzeile für die Titelseite zu bekommen. Dass die britische 'Yellow Press' es in solchen Dingen manchmal auf die Spitze treibt, ist kaum ein Geheimnis. Dem ganzen die Krone aufgesetzt hat aber nun *The Daily Star*.
> 
> Die britische Zeitschrift behauptete nämlich in einer ihrer letzten Ausgaben, *Rockstar Games* plane ein neues *Grand Theft Auto* auf den Markt zu bringen, welches auf dem Amoklauf von Raoul Moat basieren solle. Dieser hatte Anfang Juli südlich von Newcastle seine 22-jährige Ex-Freundin erschossen, und auf deren 29-jährigen Lebensgefährten sowie einen 42-jährigen Polizeibeamten geschossen. Die britische Polizei startete anschließend die wohl größte Fahndungsaktion ihrer Geschichte und stellte den Mann schließlich in der Nähe von Rothbury, wo er sich von der Polizei eingekesselt erschoss. Der angebliche GTA-Ableger sollte demnach unter dem Titel *Grand Theft Auto Rothbury* erscheinen - so jedenfalls behauptete The Daily Star, und befragte zu allem Überfluss auch noch die Großmutter der Verstorbenen nach ihrer Meinung zu so einem Videospiel.
> 
> Verständlicherweise entlud sich von Seiten der Gaming-Community eine Welle der Empörung über die Zeitschrift und den verantwortlichen Redakteur, der sich in seinem Bericht übrigens auf ein nicht gerade authentisch wirkendes Cover des vermeintlichen neuen GTA-Titels bezog. Die Redaktion nahm den fragwürdigen Artikel nur einen Tag nach seiner Veröffentlichung wieder von ihrer Webseite. Der verantwortliche Autor zeigte allerdings wenig Verständnis für den Ärger der Gamer, der sich unter anderem auf seinem Facebook-Profil entlud: "Ich bin perplex durch die mir entgegen gebrachte Wut erwachsener Spieler. Das sind erwachsene (?!?) Männer die den ganzen lieben langen Tag lang herumsitzen und Videospiele miteinander spielen, und sich heute einmal dazu entschieden haben die reale Welt lange genug zu betreten, um sich über meine Geschichte zu beschweren, in der ich eine Raul-Moat-Version von Grand Theft Auto niedermachte. Man könnte fast meinen ich würde den Holocaust leugnen! Ich denke ich ... werde sie zu einem Duell in der virtuellen Realität herausfordern ... *zustech* ... gewonnen!!!", so Jerry Lawtons Reaktion auf die Gamer-Wut.​



Quelle: http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/rockstar-games/news/britische-zeitung-behauptet-rockstar-plane-amoklauf-spiel-85960/
Omg >< So ein Idiot... der gehört als Redakteur sofort gefeuert o.O


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte kein Held für niemanden sein - Nein! - Das ist meine Welt so schnell lass ich niemanden rein - Nein!
Bin kein Idol für die Kids, keiner der sich über Kohle vergisst...

ehm, wo waren wir?


----------



## Fauzi (25. Juli 2010)

Huhu *mmeCeliné 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Huhu!


----------



## Fauzi (25. Juli 2010)

Alles klar?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Ne...internet ist vorhin zusammengebrochen als wir in ICC vorm prof standen und kam für zwei stunden nicht wieder : /


----------



## Fauzi (25. Juli 2010)

Oh das ist übel, wenigstens auch ohne dich gelegt?!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Ist ja das schlimme, ich wurde ersetzt -.-'


----------



## Tyro (25. Juli 2010)

Omg, gerade gesehen, 18 Tote bei der Loveparade durch Massenpanik, auch wenn ich ihre Mukke nicht mag tun mir die Leute leid. Zeugt aber auch wieder von einer mangelhaften Vorbereitung, habe shcon vor ca ~ 1 Woche in verschiedenen TV Berichten gehhört, dass besagter Tunnel zum Nadelöhr werden wird und so ist es auch gekommen, mein Beileid an die Angehörigen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/weltgeschehen/article8625342/Das-Protokoll-der-Loveparade-Katastrophe.html?wtmc=RSS.Panorama.Weltgeschehen

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Fauzi (25. Juli 2010)

Pah Loveparade, wennschon dannschon Streetparade in Zürich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. Juli 2010)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Pah Loveparade, wennschon dannschon Streetparade in Zürich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Beides nicht soooo cool


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend, mir ist Langweilig und ich hab schlechte Laune Weil ich doch nicht nach Wacken fahre
Heitert mich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Guten Abend, mir ist Langweilig und ich hab schlechte Laune Weil ich doch nicht nach Wacken fahre
> Heitert mich auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, Wacken wird sicherlich genial und toll!


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, Wacken wird sicherlich genial und toll!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Muntert dich auf. 

BTW. Bin wieder da aus Kroatien und gehe auch sofort pennen. 6 Stunden von Kroatien bis nach Österreich sind ermüdend.


----------



## Petersburg (25. Juli 2010)

Wieder mal neuer Titel+Signatur, ich bin stolz auf Mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wieder mal neuer Titel+Signatur, ich bin stolz auf Mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich nicht.


----------



## Petersburg (25. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich nicht.



Hmm warum bist du nicht Stolz auf dich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: oder soll dass heisen du bist.. nicht stolz auf mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2010)

Nabend
Ist Thoor da?


----------



## MauroC (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo!


----------



## Soramac (26. Juli 2010)

Alle am Schlafen.


----------



## wildrazor09 (26. Juli 2010)

Schon wer unterwegs zu den Läden ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Starcraft 2 * *hust*


----------



## Tabuno (26. Juli 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Schon wer unterwegs zu den Läden ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich lasse mich beliefern


----------



## Vampless (26. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (26. Juli 2010)

Ah der Langweiler thread ist wieder auf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (26. Juli 2010)

*Konsumiert in aller Ruhe ihren Frapuccinho*


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Vampless (26. Juli 2010)

Ist es eigentlich schwer für Anfänger sich in Starcraft 2 einzuarbeiten?


----------



## Tabuno (26. Juli 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich schwer für Anfänger sich in Starcraft 2 einzuarbeiten?


so gut wie unmöglich würd ich sagen.


----------



## Petersburg (26. Juli 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich schwer für Anfänger sich in Starcraft 2 einzuarbeiten?



Ja absolut, für Anfänger ist es sogut wie Unmöglich. Ich rate dir erstmal 32 Guides zu jeder Rasse durchzulesen, sonst wird es absolut unmöglich für dich Starcraft 2 zu spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (26. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ja absolut, für Anfänger ist es sogut wie Unmöglich. Ich rate dir erstmal 32 Guides zu jeder Rasse durchzulesen, sonst wird es absolut unmöglich für dich Starcraft 2 zu spielen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ironie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder ist das wirklich so schwer?
Ich hab nochnie davor Starcraft gespielt..


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich schwer für Anfänger sich in Starcraft 2 einzuarbeiten?



Nicht wirklich. Blizzard hat den Einstieg recht einfach gemacht


----------



## Petersburg (26. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Blizzard hat den Einstieg recht einfach gemacht



Musstest du denn jetzt unbedingt die Warheit sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Blizzard hat den Einstieg recht einfach gemacht


aber oben an der spitze wird er nie mitspielen können da bei den ganzen verrückten korreanern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (26. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Musstest du denn jetzt unbedingt die Warheit sagen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So oder So hätte ich es rausgefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Naja mal sehen ob ich's mir kaufe..


----------



## Tabuno (26. Juli 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Ironie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


eigentlich war das keine ironie, du wirst schon so deine probleme am anfang haben und viel frust ist dann auch dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (26. Juli 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> So oder So hätte ich es rausgefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da wär ich mir nicht so sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (26. Juli 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> eigentlich war das keine ironie, du wirst schon so deine probleme am anfang haben und viel frust ist dann auch dabei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Normal. Ich denk mal Starcraft ist ein sehr tiefgehendes Strategiespiel



Petersburg schrieb:


> Da wär ich mir nicht so sicher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und wieso bist du dir da nicht so sicher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (26. Juli 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Und wieso bist du dir da nicht so sicher?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nudelfisch (26. Juli 2010)

oh mein gott, mein pc fährt seit heute nicht mehr hoch und bei wow aufm laptop kommt eine "runtime" error-.-


----------



## mmeCeliné (26. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> *Konsumiert in aller Ruhe ihren Frapuccinho*



Er ist leer


----------



## Petersburg (26. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Er ist leer



Owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> aber oben an der spitze wird er nie mitspielen können da bei den ganzen verrückten korreanern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und? Muss man doch auch nicht

Und sowieso: SP > MP


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juli 2010)

aaabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und? Muss man doch auch nicht
> 
> Und sowieso: SP > MP


ähm, nein lieber gegen ein denkendes wesen als die stumpfe KI..
obwohl die kampagne bestimmt top wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juli 2010)

Ich war von gestern 22 uhr bis heute 11 Uhr am dauerhaften LoL zocken xD und dann auch den ganzen nachmittag xD


----------



## Tabuno (26. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich war von gestern 22 uhr bis heute 11 Uhr am dauerhaften LoL zocken xD und dann auch den ganzen nachmittag xD


dein name? will dich kurz stalken.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ähm, nein lieber gegen ein denkendes wesen als die stumpfe KI..
> obwohl die kampagne bestimmt top wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kampagne > stumpfer MP-Modus


----------



## Petersburg (26. Juli 2010)

Ist ja verrückt, wieviele Leute mich Ignorieren ._. z.B. Dragon1 oder the Paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nudelfisch (26. Juli 2010)

hey wenn ihr lol zockt addet mal allmightygurke


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juli 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> dein name? will dich kurz stalken.



Karnas

Die letzten 3 Tage fast nur looses...aber wenigstens fast immer mit guten stats^^



Petersburg schrieb:


> Ist ja verrückt, wieviele Leute mich Ignorieren ._. z.B. Dragon1 oder the Paladin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oo ich?


----------



## Tabuno (26. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Karnas
> Die letzten 3 Tage fast nur looses...aber wenigstens fast immer mit guten stats^^



irgendwie erinnert mich das an kronas Oo.. ich add dich mal


----------



## mmeCeliné (26. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Karnas
> 
> Die letzten 3 Tage fast nur looses...aber wenigstens fast immer mit guten stats^^
> 
> ...



wtf ist lol?


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> wtf ist lol?



lol = League of Legends, ein weiterer DotA-Klon.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> lol = League of Legends, ein weiterer DotA-Klon.



Was heisst hier Klon, es ist eine weitentwicklung^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Was heisst hier Klon, es ist eine weitentwicklung^^



Und? Es hat das selbe Spielprinzip und hat nur ein paar neue Sachen. Es ist wie HoN, Avalon Heroes etc. nen DotA-Klon.


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> lol = League of Legends, ein weiterer DotA-Klon.



Es ist kein Klon. HoN ist ein Klon. LoL ist nur das gleiche Genre.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es ist kein Klon. HoN ist ein Klon. LoL ist nur das gleiche Genre.



Und hat das haargenaugleiche Spielprinzip.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es ist kein Klon. HoN ist ein Klon. LoL ist nur das gleiche Genre.



Eben.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Juli 2010)

da es von den machern von dota ist, ist es definitiv kein klon. oO


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und hat das haargenaugleiche Spielprinzip.



Willst du dann vlt  zum Beispiel CS:S und Halo als Klons bezeichnen, weil sie zwar ganz anders zu spielen sind, aber das grundprinzip trotzdem "Schiess den Gegner ab" ist?


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> da es von den machern von dota ist, ist es definitiv kein klon. oO


Doch. Sie haben ihre Sache abgegeben und kupfern ihr Spiel nach. Hellgate: London war auch von den Machern von Diablo und es war ein Klon...



dragon1 schrieb:


> Willst du dann vlt zum Beispiel CS:S und Halo als Klons bezeichnen, weil sie zwar ganz anders zu spielen sind, aber das grundprinzip trotzdem "Schiess den Gegner ab" ist?



Nein. CS: S und Halo unterschieden sich in vielen Punkten. LoL und DotA nur in wenigen Punkten, darunter das Runen- und Meisterschaftssystem. Währenddessen Halo andere Weg als CS:S. Grundprinzip =/= haargenau gleiches Spielprinzip. Aber ja, im Grunde könnte man alle Shooter als Klone bezeichnen, durchaus.


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand etwas Interesantes zu erzählen?


----------



## Vampless (26. Juli 2010)

Pure Langeweile...


----------



## Tabuno (26. Juli 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Pure Langeweile...


stimmt, ich hätte doch wieder nach draußen gehen müssen und sinnlos alkohol trinken sollen..


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Juli 2010)

bananen sind nicht gerade


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> stimmt, ich hätte doch wieder nach draußen gehen müssen und sinnlos alkohol trinken sollen..



Alkohol trinken ist nicht unbedingt sinnlos. Man hat Spass dabei und dir wäre es überhaupt nicht langweilig.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Alkohol trinken ist nicht unbedingt sinnlos. Man hat Spass dabei und dir wäre es überhaupt nicht langweilig.


stimmt eigentlich, wow du hast recht. =)


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> bananen sind nicht gerade



NEIN! Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## Dropz (26. Juli 2010)

nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> stimmt eigentlich, wow du hast recht. =)



Wie immer.


----------



## Vampless (26. Juli 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> stimmt, ich hätte doch wieder nach draußen gehen müssen und sinnlos alkohol trinken sollen..



braucht man denn einen grund um alkohol zu trinken?
alkohol ist immer sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juli 2010)

Kleine Info an alle Starcraft 2 Besitzer. Das Spiel lässt sich seit wenigen Minuten erfolgreich installieren. Ihr könnt also schon zocken. ^^


----------



## Tabuno (26. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kleine Info an alle Starcraft 2 Besitzer. Das Spiel lässt sich seit wenigen Minuten erfolgreich installieren. Ihr könnt also schon zocken. ^^


olds news is old 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (26. Juli 2010)

bin weg, gut' nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cake is a lie (26. Juli 2010)

in 40 min kommt sc2 raus...obwohl man jetzt schon downloaden könnte wie die schon sagtest


----------



## The Paladin (26. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich höre mir die ganze Zeit das hier an ^^

Mr. T + Super Mario = Epic


----------



## mmeCeliné (26. Juli 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich höre mir die ganze Zeit das hier an ^^
> 
> Mr. T + Super Mario = Epic



Ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich höre mir die ganze Zeit das hier an ^^

of Montreal - Coquet Coquet


Achja...weil es episch ist


----------



## Dropz (26. Juli 2010)

Ich höre gelandgweilt den ndr2 livestream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Ihr Schnarchnasen pennt alle schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ihr Schnarchnasen pennt alle schon?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ein bisschen schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ein bisschen schon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ist doch immer so wenn ich hellwach bin ist niemand da. Bin ich nicht da, ist hier meistens was los. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl ihr mögt mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naja ist doch immer so wenn ich hellwach bin ist niemand da. Bin ich nicht da, ist hier meistens was los. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl ihr mögt mich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


umso mehr beiträge, umso mehr wirst du gemocht, streng dich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> umso mehr beiträge, umso mehr wirst du gemocht, streng dich an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja Sir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann geh ich auchmal


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

Meine Fresse, ist es geil, Urlaub zu haben - bis jetzt WoW gezockt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. Juli 2010)

boar ist es scheiße, nen Triatlon zu haben-.- darf aufstehen, mein Schwimmzeug anziehen, mein anders zeug zusammensuchen und...GNAAAAAAAAAAARRRGGG!!!​


----------



## Soramac (27. Juli 2010)

OUwww.... arme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. Juli 2010)

UNd alles nur, weil eine tolle Triatlon-Landesmeisterin aka Frau MUtschler den Tollen Vorschlag hatte. Wir haben nichts, wirklich nichts trainiert und laufen um halb 8 los....GRAAAGR!!


----------



## Soramac (27. Juli 2010)

Ich werde um die Uhrzeit schlafen.. hihi. Duerft Ihr wenigstens Musik hoeren? xD


----------



## Soladra (27. Juli 2010)

Wer mit Mp3-Player rwaischt wird, muss die Woche voll dableiben....wir haben schule bis MItwoch...UND ES IST KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALT!


----------



## Soramac (27. Juli 2010)

Oh doofe.. Schule. Sag einfach: Dir geht's echt nicht gut, ist irgendwie so wie als, wenn ich brechen muesste. Das war auch letzes Jahr gewesen. Da hatten wir Sport gehabt.. und da gings mir auch so, ja dann habe Ich ins Tor .. ja das mussten wir dann wegschmeissen, weil das so gerochen hat.


----------



## Petersburg (27. Juli 2010)

Ok, sieht so aus als könnte ich nicht einfach gehen, wer soll denn ohne mich den Nachtschwärmer eröffnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (27. Juli 2010)

Nobody knows.


----------



## Edou (27. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ok, sieht so aus als könnte ich nicht einfach gehen, wer soll denn ohne mich den Nachtschwärmer eröffnen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zb Zam, Noxiel, Alkopopsteuer, Lachmann, Razyl, LoD, Brille und noch viele weiter User. Ich könnte es Natürlich auch. =)


----------



## Petersburg (27. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Zb Zam, Noxiel, Alkopopsteuer, Lachmann, Razyl, LoD, Brille und noch viele weiter User. Ich könnte es Natürlich auch. =)



Aber ohne mich wäre es nicht mehr so toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Aber ohne mich wäre es nicht mehr so toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Beweise?


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Moya  
Wieder ein kleiner Musiktipp, von Celiné (: Einer der simpelsten Songs' von Godspeed, wenn auch einer der besten <3


----------



## Vampless (27. Juli 2010)

'n Abend


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Jo


----------



## Vampless (27. Juli 2010)

Was ist Godspeed You! Black Emperor für ne Stilrichtung?
Hört sich gut an.


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend!

Da geselle ich mich doch glatt zu den Nachtschwärmern dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (27. Juli 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Da geselle ich mich doch glatt zu den Nachtschwärmern dazu.
> 
> ...



Ich bekomm seine Nieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Was ist Godspeed You! Black Emperor für ne Stilrichtung?
> Hört sich gut an.



Post-Rock = emotional und meistens ohne Gesang


Wie alles was ich höre, höchst anspruchsvoll.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2010)

moin


----------



## Petersburg (27. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> moin



Wir haben gerade frische Organe bekommen, interessiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wir haben gerade frische Organe bekommen, interessiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meinen organen geht es soweit gut .. also nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Wie alles was ich höre, höchst anspruchsvoll.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hört sich an wie taktloss 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (27. Juli 2010)

*schaut sich mal kurz um und verkriecht sich wieder*


----------



## Vampless (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Post-Rock = emotional und meistens ohne Gesang
> 
> 
> Wie alles was ich höre, höchst anspruchsvoll.




Ah, Danke. Kannte ich davor nicht..
Ich kannte höchstens Post - Hardcore..

was hörst du denn noch so?


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> *schaut sich mal kurz um und verkriecht sich wieder*



bleib doch :<


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Davon versteht die Allgemeinheit ebend nichts'


Ich währe auch dafür, dass Haxxler bleibt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Davon versteht die Allgemeinheit ebend nichts'




bitte nicht schon wieder sowas!


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Davon versteht die Allgemeinheit ebend nichts'
> 
> 
> Ich währe auch dafür, dass Haxxler bleibt!



Frage: Welche Qualifikationen hast du?


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> was hörst du denn noch so?



post-rock, indie, ambient, idm, noise, hardcore, rap, generell halt experimentelles, math-rock noch zu erwähnen und noise-rock

Post-Hardcore istn' anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Davon versteht die Allgemeinheit ebend nichts'



Genau, denn DU bist die ELITE dieses Landes! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau, denn DU bist die ELITE dieses Landes!



Da muss man nichts zu sagen, 
Ahnung von Kunst, Intellekt und gutes Aussehen


Desweiteren darf jeder Kunst, subjektiv beurteilen, dass gehört zum persönlichen Rechts, dazu braucht man keine Qualifikationen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> gutes Aussehen



jetzt aber bitte nicht eingebildet werden


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Da muss man nichts zu sagen,
> Ahnung von Kunst, Intellekt und gutes Aussehen
> 
> 
> Desweiteren darf jeder Kunst, subjektiv beurteilen, dass gehört zum persönlichen Rechts, dazu braucht man keine Qualifikationen.



Zum ersten: Jap, ist klar. Nur blöd, dass gutes Aussehen wohl eine stark persönliche Meinung ist und nicht jeder wird dich als "gut aussehend" abstempeln. 

Zum zweiten: Natürlich, aber dann sollte man auch bedenken, dass auch andere Musik durchaus anspruchsvoll ist, solange man sich damit auseinandersetzt.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> jetzt aber bitte nicht eingebildet werden



jetzt aber bitte nicht wählerisch werden


----------



## Vampless (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> post-rock, indie, ambient, idm, noise, hardcore, rap, generell halt experimentelles, math-rock noch zu erwähnen und noise-rock
> 
> Post-Hardcore istn' anfang
> 
> ...




Nice Nice.
Das klingt wirklich alles Anspruchsvoll..
Muss ich mich jetzt grad schämen weil ich Red Hot Chili Peppers hör? xD


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Da muss man nichts zu sagen,
> Ahnung von Kunst, Intellekt und gutes Aussehen* treffen auf mich nicht zu und ansonst ist an mir nichts was besonders wäre*
> 
> 
> Desweiteren darf jeder Kunst, subjektiv beurteilen, dass gehört zum persönlichen Rechts, dazu braucht man keine Qualifikationen.


fixed


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> jetzt aber bitte nicht wählerisch werden



ich? niemals!


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Muss ich mich jetzt grad schämen weil ich Red Hot Chili Peppers hör? xD



Nein, definitiv nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Da muss man nichts zu sagen,
> Ahnung von Kunst, Intellekt und gutes Aussehen
> 
> 
> Desweiteren darf jeder Kunst, subjektiv beurteilen, dass gehört zum persönlichen Rechts, dazu braucht man keine Qualifikationen.



Wenn man für sich einnimmt "Elite" zu sein und zu entscheiden, was gut und schlechte Kunst ist, was Anspruchsvoll und was nicht...

Sollte man tunlichst eine verdammte Qualifikation vorweisen können... die einen dazu berechtigt solche Aussagen zu tätigen...

Und sich nicht mit wirren Wahnvorstellungen der Wahrheit verschließen, das man nichts weiter als ein weiteres kleines Internetkiddy ist, dass die Kraft der Anonymität dazu benutzt sich zu profilieren, weil man im RL wahrscheinlich eh sich dauernd eine fängt, wenn man nur den Mund aufmacht...


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2010)

nett selor ^^

recht haste


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2010)

Ich mein hallo?

Was soll bitte "Gutes Aussehen" für ein dämliches Kriterium sein, dass einen zu irgendwas berechtigt?


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2010)

Oh es geht um Elite? 
Kann ich euch helfen? (Weil ich elite bin.)


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich mein hallo?
> 
> Was soll bitte "Gutes Aussehen" für ein dämliches Kriterium sein, dass einen zu irgendwas berechtigt?



Im Fernsehen geht so etwas :-(


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oh es geht um Elite?
> Kann ich euch helfen? (Weil ich elite bin.)



Du bist in etwa genauso wenig Elite wie mmeCeliné


----------



## Vampless (27. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, definitiv nicht.



Gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich ist mal wieder was los hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oh es geht um Elite?
> Kann ich euch helfen? (Weil ich elite bin.)



komm icq on :<
du anti-elite heini!


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn man für sich einnimmt "Elite" zu sein und zu entscheiden, was gut und schlechte Kunst ist, was Anspruchsvoll und was nicht...
> 
> Sollte man tunlichst eine verdammte Qualifikation vorweisen können... die einen dazu berechtigt solche Aussagen zu tätigen...
> 
> Und sich nicht mit wirren Wahnvorstellungen der Wahrheit verschließen, das man nichts weiter als ein weiteres kleines Internetkiddy ist, dass die Kraft der Anonymität dazu benutzt sich zu profilieren, weil man im RL wahrscheinlich eh sich dauernd eine fängt, wenn man nur den Mund aufmacht...



Die Qualifikation ist Ahnung, Ich kenne Musik, Ich habe Ahnung von Musik, Ich mache seit ich klein bin Musik, 
Und ob etwas anspruchsvoll ist, ist immernoch absolut objektiv, dass kann jeder sagen.

Die behauptung das alles und jeder ein Internetkiddy sei ist uralt und einfach absolut witzlos : /


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Die behauptung das alles und jeder ein Internetkiddy sei ist uralt und einfach absolut witzlos : /



stimmt aber meistens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Die Qualifikation ist Ahnung, Ich kenne Musik, Ich habe Ahnung von Musik, Ich mache seit ich klein bin Musik,
> Und ob etwas anspruchsvoll ist, ist immernoch absolut objektiv, dass kann jeder sagen.
> 
> Die behauptung das alles und jeder ein Internetkiddy sei ist uralt und einfach absolut witzlos : /



1. Du behauptest lediglich, dass du Ahnung von Musik hast. Unter Beweis gestellt hast du noch gar nichts.

2. Sollte Selors Kommentar überhaupt witzig wirken?


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist in etwa genauso wenig Elite wie mmeCeliné



Na dann ist sie also doch elite für dich.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> stimmt aber meistens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dennoch, ist es doch kein Aussweg, bei jedem Streit, dieses Argument auszupacken, selbst wenn ich ein Kiddy währe..hätte ich immer noch Ahnung von Musik (:


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Na dann ist sie also doch elite für dich.



Nein, da weder du noch sie den Elite-Status innehaben, der sowieso für die meisten Menschen nur imaginär erscheint.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Dennoch, ist es doch kein Aussweg, bei jedem Streit, dieses Argument auszupacken, selbst wenn ich ein Kiddy währe..hätte ich immer noch Ahnung von Musik (:



ahnung von musik .. das ist relativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Du behauptest lediglich, dass du Ahnung von Musik hast. Unter Beweis gestellt hast du noch gar nichts.



Erklärst du mir bitte, wie ich das unter Beweis stellen soll.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Erklärst du mir bitte, wie ich das unter Beweis stellen soll.



Oh, es gibt sicherlich genug Möglichkeiten. Du sagst du machst schon seit längerer Zeit Musik - Beweis doch mal wie anspruchsvoll deine Musik ist mit einer "Kostprobe" deiner Kunst.


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, da weder du noch sie den Elite-Status innehaben, der sowieso für die meisten Menschen nur imaginär erscheint.



Ich bin aber besser als die meisten Menschen.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin aber besser als die meisten Menschen.



Nein.


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein.



Doch.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Die Qualifikation ist Ahnung, Ich kenne Musik, Ich habe Ahnung von Musik, Ich mache seit ich klein bin Musik,
> Und ob etwas anspruchsvoll ist, ist immernoch absolut objektiv, dass kann jeder sagen.
> 
> Die behauptung das alles und jeder ein Internetkiddy sei ist uralt und einfach absolut witzlos : /



Auf Papas Bauch rumklatschen ist KEINE Musik...

Du bist doch die Elite hier im Forum... sowas zu beweisen sollte DIR doch leichtfallen...

Anspruch... ist leider genauso Subjektiv wie dein Aussehen Schätzchen...

Ich kann dir auch sagen, dass was du alles aufzählst ist absoluter Scheiß... zieh dir ein paar anständige Opern rein, DAS ist Anspruch...
Merkste was, Kleine?


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin aber besser als die meisten Menschen.



du bist nicht besser als razyl,humpel,ykon,kronas,moo,lod,ich,soladra,petersburg und und und..
also würde ich nicht sagen, dass du besser bist als die meisten menschen


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh, es gibt sicherlich genug Möglichkeiten. Du sagst du machst schon seit längerer Zeit Musik - Beweis doch mal wie anspruchsvoll deine Musik ist mit einer "Kostprobe" deiner Kunst.



Großartige überleitung, 
ich muss keine anspruchsvolle musik machen nur weil ich sie höre. 
btw. heißt das alles auch nicht, dass man nur anspruchsvolle musik hört
jeder, der ahnung von musik hat, hört wohl auch queens of the stone age, dabei sind die absolut anspruchslos


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Großartige überleitung,
> ich muss keine anspruchsvolle musik machen nur weil ich sie höre.
> btw. heißt das alles auch nicht, dass man nur anspruchsvolle musik hört
> *jeder, der ahnung von musik hat, hört wohl auch queens of the stone age*, dabei sind die absolut anspruchslos



Falsch. Ein Mensch sollte grundsätzlich das hören was ihm gefällt und da müssen deine Aufzählungen gar nicht stimmen. 

Und: Du musst nicht, aber es wäre wohl besser, denn ansonsten muss ich sagen: Du hast nicht mehr Ahnung als der Rest der Menschheit.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich kann dir auch sagen, dass was du alles aufzählst ist absoluter Scheiß... zieh dir ein paar anständige Opern rein, DAS ist Anspruch...
> Merkste was, Kleine?



natürlich sind opern anspruchsvoll, aber auch nur nicht mehr, als ein jazzstück
auf so ein sinnloses geschwaffel muss man eig nicht eingehen
anspruch ist auf jeden fall objektiv
Ich meine, ich kann klar bewerten, ob das gitarrenspiel in nem song anspruchsvoll ist, oder halt nicht
Ich kann klar sagen, dass jeder song von john coltrane klar anspruchsvoller ist, als jeder linkin park song


----------



## Ol@f (27. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin aber besser als die meisten Menschen.


Definiere besser :>



mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich meine, ich kann klar bewerten, ob das gitarrenspiel in nem song anspruchsvoll ist, oder halt nicht


An welchem Merkmalen machst du denn "Anspruch" fest? Aus Erfahrung..?


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich bekomm seine Nieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Probier die Leber und du hast die Alkoholvergiftung deines Lebens! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> komm icq on :<
> du anti-elite heini!



! :<


----------



## Skatero (27. Juli 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Definiere besser :>



Das war nur ein Scherz. Für mich sind alle Menschen gleich mit ein paar Ausnahmen.


----------



## mmeCeliné (27. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Falsch. Ein Mensch sollte grundsätzlich das hören was ihm gefällt und da müssen deine Aufzählungen gar nicht stimmen.



natürlich sollte jeder das hören, was ihm gefällt, hat ja nie jemand was gegen gesagt. allerdigns gefällt mir nunmal anspruchsvolle musik


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> natürlich sind opern anspruchsvoll, aber auch nur nicht mehr, als ein jazzstück
> auf so ein sinnloses geschwaffel muss man eig nicht eingehen
> anspruch ist auf jeden fall objektiv
> Ich meine, ich kann klar bewerten, ob das gitarrenspiel in nem song anspruchsvoll ist, oder halt nicht
> Ich kann klar sagen, dass jeder song von john coltrane klar anspruchsvoller ist, als jeder linkin park song



Wenn du meinst...
Was definiert für dich denn Anspruch?

Ich würde gerne eine AUSFÜHRLICHE und KLAR gegliederte Antwort haben...

Achja... LOGIK... sollte zumindest marginal vorhanden sein...

und bitte nicht solche Sachen wie "Ich seh gut aus, das definiert es" oder so einen Scheißkram...


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Abend ihr Streitsüchtigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansprüchige Musik... 

...das kann alles bedeuten. Jedes Lied ist Anspruchsvoll, da es seine Geschichte zu verstehen gilt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2010)

It's quiet... too quiet...


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> It's quiet... too quiet...



LAUT!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2010)

die mods haben sich gegen ZAM verschworen und wollen das buffed forum unter ihre kontrolle bringen!
haxxler will der neue ZAM werden :<


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die mods haben sich gegen ZAM verschworen und wollen das buffed forum unter ihre kontrolle bringen!
> haxxler will der neue ZAM werden :<



Haxxler lauf weg, sie haben es erfahren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (27. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die mods haben sich gegen ZAM verschworen und wollen das buffed forum unter ihre kontrolle bringen!
> haxxler will der neue ZAM werden :<



Nichts kann einen ZAM vom Thron stoßen. NICHTS!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Haxxler lauf weg, sie haben es erfahren!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der ist doch eh nur im IRC mit all den anderen mods :<
und da lästern die über den normalen buffed user mit 2,45 computern :<
wie die lehrer im lehrerzimmer!


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> der ist doch eh nur im IRC mit all den anderen mods :<
> und da lästern die über den normalen buffed user mit 2,45 computern :<
> wie die lehrer im lehrerzimmer!



Tja, wir sind halt nur das kleine wuselnde Fussvolk. Nur Bann&CLosed-Nahrung für die Mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tja, wir sind halt nur das kleine wuselnde Fussvolk. Nur Bann&CLosed-Nahrung für die Mods
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




die sind halt .. doof :<


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die sind halt .. doof :<



Achtung, da sind zwei! Schlumpft um euer Leben!


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2010)

Und es war wieder ruhig...


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Zu ruhig... *hastig um sich blick*


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Zu ruhig... *hastig um sich blick*



Irgendwie... immer, wenn du auftauchst


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie... immer, wenn du auftauchst



Wie ich gestern schon erwähnte... Gebts zu ihr hasst mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

Also ich wäre dann einmal der Neue --> Feuer frei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Also ich wäre dann einmal der Neue --> Feuer frei!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Krügerl das Gehirn wegpust*

Wie? Du meintest damit nicht dass ich dich erschiessen soll?


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

Jetzt verstehe ich die anderen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich die anderen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr seid gemein. Ich kann auch nichts dafür dass ich so bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es ist so einsam hier... da gehört ein echtes schnulziges Weit Weit weg Western Lied hin:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iZ9iflvCwok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Muss ich jetzt wirklich alleine hier sitzen bleiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer als erster unten ran schreibt kriegt ein Freibier :>


----------



## Haxxler (27. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> der ist doch eh nur im IRC mit all den anderen mods :<
> und da lästern die über den normalen buffed user mit 2,45 computern :<
> wie die lehrer im lehrerzimmer!



Wir lästern nicht sondern analysieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wir lästern nicht sondern analysieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier dein Bier :>


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> der ist doch eh nur im IRC mit all den anderen mods :<
> und da lästern die über den normalen buffed user mit 2,45 computern :<
> wie die lehrer im lehrerzimmer!



Eigentlich sprechen wir im IRC nur über haarige Füße und Justin Bieber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Juli 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wir lästern nicht sondern analysieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und Putzfrauen sind Reinigungsfachkräfte...jajaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Eigentlich sprechen wir im IRC nur über haarige Füße und Justin Bieber...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Äh... Igitt. Beide Themen sind ja widerlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohrensammler, es stimmt! Wir lästern alle nicht. Würden wir nie tun. Wir stellen nur fest ^^


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juli 2010)

Wuhu, erste Lebenszeichen meines neuen lieblings Anime Black Rock Shooter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ohrensammler, es stimmt! Wir lästern alle nicht. Würden wir nie tun. Wir stellen nur fest ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Petersburg schrieb:


> Wuhu, erste Lebenszeichen meines neuen lieblings Anime Black Rock Shooter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wolltest du nicht gehen?


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht gehen?



Nicht das ich wüsste :/


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin eine Frau. Was erwartest du von mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich bin eine Frau. Was erwartest du von mir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das du in der Küche stehst und kochst *fg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das du in der Küche stehst und kochst *fg*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nix gibt's. Zumindest nicht mitten in der Nacht xP


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Ich wünsche mir auch eine Frau, welche mir um halb 2 Uhr morgens ein Kotlett in die Pfanne haut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (28. Juli 2010)

Jetzt hab ich Hunger...


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nix gibt's. Zumindest nicht mitten in der Nacht xP


Es ist frühs um 1.33 - Da kann es auch schon Frühstück geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Haxxler schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich Hunger...



Dann nimm Nahrung zu dir


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich Hunger...



Dann such dir ne Frau, die um halb 2 Uhr morgens für dich kocht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klingchen (28. Juli 2010)

Lasst ihr die Gurken beim Cheeseburger drauf oder macht ihr die runter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na was macht ihr gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Haxxler (28. Juli 2010)

Klingchen schrieb:


> Lasst ihr die Gurken beim Cheeseburger drauf oder macht ihr die runter?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die bleiben natürlich drauf. Immerhin hab ich für das Zeug bezahlt.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2010)

Klingchen schrieb:


> Lasst ihr die Gurken beim Cheeseburger drauf oder macht ihr die runter?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Runter. Ich weiß, ich weiß, ich könnte sie ja auch ohne Gurke bestellen. Aber die schmecken dann nicht. Echt wahr, hab das ausprobiert. Ist wahrscheinlich nur Kopfsache und ich puhl so gerne die Gurken vom Burger, aber nur so schmecken sie ^^


Frühstück um halb 2 morgens? Um die Uhrzeit bin ich noch satt vom Abendessen.

@Haxxler: Es gab lecker Schafskäse mit Paprika, Frühlingszwiebeln, Kräutern, Pfeffer, ein wenig Olivenöl und Chilis im Backofen gegart, dazu lecker Vollkornbrötchen.

@Krügerl: Kotelett gibt's hier nicht. Ich bin zwar keine Vegetarierin, aber Kotelett schmeckt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tante Edith sagt: Gute Nacht übrigens, alle miteinander.


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Klingchen schrieb:


> Lasst ihr die Gurken beim Cheeseburger drauf oder macht ihr die runter?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bleiben drauf - mir schmecken die Dinger irgendwie.



@schneemaus
Hauptsache irgendwas, denn bei mir endet das meistens so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (28. Juli 2010)

Definitiv runter. Widerlichste Gurken die ich jemals gegessen habe :S


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

Gurken auf Burgern sin lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 IMMER


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Gurken auf Burgern sin lecker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na ja, Salatgurken (da gab es glaube ich irgendwann einmal einen Mediteran-Burger bei McDoof) würden bei mir auch sofort quer durchs Lokal fliegen --> Ekelhaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Na ja, Salatgurken (da gab es glaube ich irgendwann einmal einen Mediteran-Burger bei McDoof) würden bei mir auch sofort quer durchs Lokal fliegen --> Ekelhaft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Salatgurken ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nicht die sauren auf den Burgern <3


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Juli 2010)

Cheeseburger sind mir zu popelig, ich bestelle lieber was Richtiges.


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

was denn?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2010)

Wusstet ihr, dass es geschickter ist, sich 2 Cheeseburger anstatt eines Big Mac zu kaufen?
Denn während der Big Mac 495 kcal hat, hat der Cheeseburger 300kcal.
Und da der Big Mac gut 1,50€ teurer ist als 2 Cheeseburger, gibt es mehr kcal für wenig Geld!
Aufgemerkt und schlau gemacht!


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

wusste ich zwar net aber werde ich mir merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2010)

Auch der Zeitfaktor ist unterschiedlich!
Während man für den Big Mac 5-6 Bisse einplanen muss, kann man je einen Cheeseburger im Ganzen verspeise, ergo 2 Bisse für beide Burger.
Natürlich wird der Cheeseburger-Biss deutlich mehr Zeit zum Kauen und Schlucken benötigen als der Big-Mac-Biss, am Ende sind allerdings die 2 Cheeseburger schneller verspeist.
Mehr kcal, weniger Geld, weniger Zeitaufwand.
Der Cheeseburger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Man sollte allerdings noch bedenken, dass der Flutsch-Faktor der BigMac-Sauce um einiges größer ist, als das Ketchup der Cheesburger. Dadurch gelangt der Nahrungsbrei mit einer temporär höheren Vmax durch die Speiseröhre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

Aber der bicmac hat die coole sauce und man kann dazu gleich ein mcmenu bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2010)

Freunde, Freunde, Freunde! Immer ruhig bleiben!
Mc Menü, reine Abzocke! Die Pommes isst man eh nicht sondern veranstaltet spaßige Dinge damit und die Cola dazu kauft man sich in der 1,5l Flasche im nächsten Supermarkt... und das günstiger!
Man kaufe also 3-4 Cheeseburger bei MC Donald, geht dann in nen Supermarkt und kauft sich ne Flasche Coke und zack! Man spart gut 2-3&#8364;!

Und auf die Sauce kommt es nicht an, es geht um kcal und nicht um Geschmack!
Außerdem hat man, wenn man so einen ganzen Cheeseburger im Mund hat, eine dermaßen abartige Speichelproduktion, da spielt die Big Mac Sauce keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur mich nervt es wenn der Käse noch nicht geschmolzen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2010)

Da hilft nur eines! Wenn man als Gruppe bei MC Donald ist, immer als letztes bestellen! Denn dann sind meistens alle Cheeseburger von deinen Kumpels bestellt worden, weswegen man dir Neue macht = Warm = Saftig, goldener, geschmolzener Käse!


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

Für mich sehen die mit dem nicht geschmolzenen Käse immer nach den frische aus da die Käsescheibe noch kalt und perfekt in Käsescheibenform ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Ich gehe zu Burger King. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Ich gehe zu Burger King.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da sind die Burger sowieso besser nur bei mir gibts keins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Wie dem auch sei, ich haue mich jetzt einmal auf die Matratze. Einen schönen guten Morgen noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





...Verdammt, hab ich jetzt Hunger.


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2010)

Ja, Burger King, auch sehr gut!
Pommes sind ganz klar besser, allerdings ist deren Cheeseburger sehr trocken.
Aber sobald man da in die größeren Burgerkategorien geht, gewinnt Burger King ganz klar.
Nen Tripple Whopper kann einfach nichts toppen. NICHTS!


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dem anlass entsprechend ist meine Sig nun anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2010)

Haha, sehr gut!
Wobei das weder ein MC Donald Burger, noch ein Burger King Burger ist oder?
Gut Nacht!


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

beides nicht salat ist auf den standartcheese nicht drauf aber vielleicht könnte eis ein whopper mit 1x Fleisch sein also vllt Burgerking 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie sieht das Fleisch nicht Fast-Food mäßig aus.
Tippe auf selbstgemacht.


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

Ich tippe auf Kunstburger für eine Werbekampagne der sieht so schön aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finde das die Bullette so dünn ist also wenn ich mir hier zuhause Burger mache sind die Bulletten dicker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2010)

Oh, Bulletten! Ein ganz neues Thema!
Da empfehle ich die Minibulletten von Aldi, dazu ein Glas Senf... Perfekt!


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

Also zuhause brate ich meine Bulletten immer selber aus Hack usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2010)

Da fehlt mir der Kochskill... Und die Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

Ich mach mir da auch keine große mühe einfach das hackfleisch in Form drücken und ab in die schon heiße Pfanne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2010)

Wo das dann sicher ne Viertelstunde braten muss... inkl. umdrehen und sauber machen usw.!
Da gönn ich mir die guten Fertigbulletten oder einfach ne herrliche Currybullette mit Schrippe von der Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

Wie werden die Fertigbuletten zubereitet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2010)

Das will man garnicht wissen glaub ich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

Ne ich mein wenn du die dann zuhause hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2010)

Aus der Packung genommen, in ein Senfglas gepackt und gegessen!


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

Also kommen die kalt auf den Burger?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2010)

Ich mach mir doch keine Burger! Oo
Wenn dann nen Sandwich, da kommen wir aber wieder in ganz andere Gefilde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich nen Burger will geh ich zu Mc Donald oder so


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sind die teile mikrowellentauglich?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2010)

Weiß ich garnicht... müssten sie aber sein.


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

Meinste eigentlich diese kleineren dickeren oder die extra Burgerbulletten von aldi?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juli 2010)

In b4 Dragon1, Edou, Lachman & Razyl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> In b4 Dragon1, Edou, Lachman & Razyl!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er hat mich erwähnt \m/. 

Nabnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (28. Juli 2010)

HAllo


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Er hat mich erwähnt \m/.
> 
> Nabnd
> 
> ...



Wie könnt ich den Foren Clown Vergessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 &#9733; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

&#9733; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wie könnt ich den Foren Clown Vergessen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Clown? Das bist du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok, wir beide. =D


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Clown? Das bist du!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und Lachi ist der ehemalige Clown 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juli 2010)

moin


----------



## Edou (28. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und Lachi ist der ehemalige Clown
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap, er wurde Befördert. 




DER schrieb:


> moin



Lachi \m/


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Lachi \m/



edou!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Juli 2010)

Ihr seid alle Abschaum und ich will euch nicht mehr sehn... *sing*

Abeeeeeeeeeend.


----------



## Edou (28. Juli 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle Abschaum und ich will euch nicht mehr sehn... *sing*
> 
> Abeeeeeeeeeend.


Humpel <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juli 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle Abschaum und ich will euch nicht mehr sehn... *sing*
> 
> Abeeeeeeeeeend.



gut, dann gehen wir und lassen dich im NS allein
blöder quoten punk! </3 :<


----------



## Arosk (28. Juli 2010)

Der Thread ist nur noch gut für "Hallo" und "Tschüsschen"

Deswegen setz ich jetzt mal was neues rein: Wie gehts?


----------



## Vampless (28. Juli 2010)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> gut, dann gehen wir und lassen dich im NS allein
> blöder quoten punk! </3 :<



Nö, warum sollen wir gehn? Soll er doch gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Nö, warum sollen wir gehn? Soll er doch gehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber wir brauchen einen quoten punk hier im ns 
für die staatlichen zuschüsse!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> aber wir brauchen einen quoten punk hier im ns
> für die staatlichen zuschüsse!


Und eine völlig sozialdebilen, Hirnkranken und nerdigen Menschen...was auf ca. 400k Buffed User zutrifft...so kann sich buffed finanzieren und die admins können sich die Hirnlappen vergolden lassen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Juli 2010)

Ihr seid doof. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (28. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und eine völlig sozialdebilen, Hirnkranken und nerdigen Menschen...was auf ca. 400k Buffed User zutrifft...so kann sich buffed finanzieren und die admins können sich die Hirnlappen vergolden lassen.



haha, wie wahr!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und eine völlig sozialdebilen, Hirnkranken und nerdigen Menschen...was auf ca. 400k Buffed User zutrifft...so kann sich buffed finanzieren und die admins können sich die Hirnlappen vergolden lassen.




ich wette mit dir die buffed mods können alle in saus und braus leben wegen buffed und tun nur so als hätten sie jobs und ein rl damit sie mehr pausen hier machen können! :<


----------



## Edou (28. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> aber wir brauchen einen quoten punk hier im ns
> für die staatlichen zuschüsse!


Ja, aber für Metalheads gibts mehr Zuschüsse....und hier sind 3. 




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und eine völlig sozialdebilen, Hirnkranken und nerdigen Menschen...was auf ca. 400k Buffed User zutrifft...so kann sich buffed finanzieren und die admins können sich die Hirnlappen vergolden lassen.



Poste dein Metalsucht Zitat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juli 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ihr seid doof.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bist selber doof


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich wette mit dir die buffed mods können alle in saus und braus leben wegen buffed und tun nur so als hätten sie jobs und ein rl damit sie mehr pausen hier machen können! :<


Das muss sofort RTL erfahren!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das muss sofort RTL erfahren!



und dann wird daraus eine neue doku soap gemacht .. yay


----------



## Vampless (28. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und dann wird daraus eine neue doku soap gemacht .. yay



Das wäre mal derbst lustig, zu schauen was die Mods so den ganzen Tag machen.


----------



## Edou (28. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und dann wird daraus eine neue doku soap gemacht .. yay



Doku...pff Reality Show!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juli 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Das wäre mal derbst lustig, zu schauen was die Mods so den ganzen Tag machen.



geh in den IRC 
da lästern die über normale user und planen ZAM zu stürzen


Edou schrieb:


> Doku...pff Reality Show!




das wäre dann doch wieder zu weit her geholt :/


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2010)

Abend! Ich wette gleich ist hier wieder tote Hose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> geh in den IRC
> da lästern die über normale user und planen ZAM zu stürzen
> 
> 
> ...


Awas



Reflox schrieb:


> Abend! Ich wette gleich ist hier wieder tote Hose
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Machst so schnell Schlapp? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (28. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Abend! Ich wette gleich ist hier wieder tote Hose
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist JETZT schon tote hose..


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Es ist JETZT schon tote hose..



Nein aber zu 75% wenn ich da bin, ist plötzlich alles still 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Juli 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Es ist JETZT schon tote hose..



Sag doch sowas nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juli 2010)

ich guck jetzt takeshis castle


----------



## Vampless (28. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nein aber zu 75% wenn ich da bin, ist plötzlich alles still
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach Quatsch. Das liegt bestimmt nicht an dir!



Edou schrieb:


> Sag doch sowas nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tut mir leid wenn ich deine Gefühle verletzt habe.. xD



DER schrieb:


> ich guck jetzt takeshis castle



Beste Sendung ever!


----------



## Edou (28. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (28. Juli 2010)

Stille....


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juli 2010)

Und Razyl ist der alte, verbitterte Foren Clown der alle Hinweise auf sein früheres Clown leben weg €ditiert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Juli 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Stille....



Silence...


----------



## H2OTest (28. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Silence...



...ecnelis


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Silence...



DârkRóxXôrSílêncé 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Juli 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ...ecnelis



testO2H ollah


----------



## H2OTest (28. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> testO2H ollah


uodE iH


----------



## Edou (28. Juli 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> uodE iH



?tiF sellA


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

N´Abend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ?tiF sellA



?rid ieb dnu ,aoJ


----------



## Vampless (28. Juli 2010)

?strewkcür rhi tbierhcs oseiw


----------



## H2OTest (28. Juli 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> ?strewkcür rhi tbierhcs oseiw



!lwek sI


----------



## Edou (28. Juli 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ?rid ieb dnu ,aoJ



sella tssap aoJ


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

!GMO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Juli 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> !GMO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



!rüfad sthcin nnak ttoG


eliewegnal suA sselpmav@


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YTgOvv2ghBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



was für dich edou 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> !rüfad sthcin nnak ttoG
> 
> 
> eliewegnal suA sselpmav@






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> vid
> 
> was für dich edou
> 
> ...



Luv ya lachi, kannte ich noch nicht. THX <333333


Petersburg schrieb:


> Pic



NNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEIN, MEIN GEHEIMNIS >_<


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juli 2010)

&#9733;
&#9733;&#9733;
Star-Force



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



hat mich iwie vom namen direkt an 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_M_KIOQLkbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


erinnert :S


----------



## Edou (28. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> hat mich iwie vom namen direkt an
> erinnert :S


BRILLE \o/


----------



## Edou (28. Juli 2010)

Bin off, nacht. =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Bin off, nacht. =)



nachti


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juli 2010)

Das Avatar-Foto System überfordert mich, : /


btw, werden die Stadt szenen von den dreisten drei, in der spandauer altstadt gedreht.......


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Das Avatar-Foto System überfordert mich



Du bist doch Elite, du schaffst das.


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist doch Elite, du schaffst das.



Natürlich tu ich das, aber ich hätte gerne mein Avatar auf meiner Mybuffed seite, im forum sowie bei den statusnachrichten und das foto nur im foren profil : /


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Natürlich tu ich das, aber ich hätte gerne mein Avatar auf meiner Mybuffed seite, im forum sowie bei den statusnachrichten und das foto nur im foren profil : /



Tja... dann versuch es mal brav weiter. Oder wende dich an Großmeister Zam


----------



## Haxxler (29. Juli 2010)

Der hat Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2010)

schon wieder? :S faule socke


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Der hat Urlaub
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach... Zam hat doch nie wirklich Urlaub. Der tut nur so!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach... Zam hat doch nie wirklich Urlaub. Der tut nur so!



nein andersrum. zam hat nie arbeit, da tut er nur so!


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein andersrum. zam hat nie arbeit, da tut er nur so!



;D
In beiden Fällen tut er nur so!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> ;D
> In beiden Fällen tut er nur so!



!


----------



## Vrocas (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2010)

Abend *in den Schwärmer platz* ich bin auch mal wieder da


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Abend *in den Schwärmer platz* ich bin auch mal wieder da



Guten Morgen (:


----------



## Vrocas (29. Juli 2010)

Gestern war wieder so ein scheiß Tag, bei dem man auf garnix irgendwie Lust hat


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2010)

oder halt morgen wie man es dreht :> 

hm geh ich schlafen Geh ich nicht .... NÄ noch nicht


----------



## Jester (29. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=EwTZ2xpQwpA

Verdammt gutes Lied! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nabend allerseits....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2010)

Ein Jester Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (29. Juli 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=EwTZ2xpQwpA
> 
> Verdammt gutes Lied!
> 
> ...



Sorry aber das habe ich schonmal gesehen und muss sagen das wird nach ner Zeit zur größten shitload im ganzen Netz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkK2cGRWGAo 




Richtig hammer track <3 Der is so geil Vorallem die stell wo er abgeht und ca 10 sec THIS IS THE VOICE OF MAYHEMMMMM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Sorry aber das habe ich schonmal gesehen und muss sagen das wird nach ner Zeit zur größten shitload im ganzen Netz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



54 Millionen Views..gibts' was vergleichbares?


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> 54 Millionen Views..gibts' was vergleichbares?



Es gibt Videos mit 100 Millionen Views 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> 54 Millionen Views..gibts' was vergleichbares?



diese chocolate rain wird aber echt zur Flüssigen scheiße Bald kann man es nicht mehr hören .... 

BZW ich kann es jetzt schon nicht mehr hören so Komisch monoton .... BAHHHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es gibt Videos mit 100 Millionen Views
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sicherlich, aber ich meinte jetzt, videos, ohne super süße kätzchen, einem kostenlosen Iphone, Lady gaga oder versprochenen brüsten. 
Sondern wirklich, ein video von nem zuvor kaum bekannten künstler, der...einfach was sinnvolles macht-....mehr oder weniger...sinnvoll


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Sicherlich, aber ich meinte jetzt, videos, ohne super süße kätzchen, einem kostenlosen Iphone, Lady gaga oder versprochenen brüsten.
> Sondern wirklich, ein video von nem zuvor kaum bekannten künstler, der...einfach was sinnvolles macht-....mehr oder weniger...sinnvoll







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dMH0bHeiRNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



148 Millionen Views 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...






Epic geil Einfach nur geil kann man sich Immer wieder anschauen ^^ ganz einfach ein WIN


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

Wenn wir hier schon ne lustige youtube-Runde haben, will ich euch auch mein lieblingsvideo zeigen (:
Und zwar; DAS tolle Musik und der allgemeine videoschnitt ist einfach klasse...zumal der Danny da auch ne' kranke nummer abzieht...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier schon ne lustige youtube-Runde haben, will ich euch auch mein lieblingsvideo zeigen (:
> Und zwar; DAS tolle Musik und der allgemeine videoschnitt ist einfach klasse...zumal der Danny da auch ne' kranke nummer abzieht...


O_O Holy Shit der Hats aber sowas von Drauf Alter schwede Nice


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> O_O Holy Shit der Hats aber sowas von Drauf Alter schwede Nice



der name machts macaSKILL...!ich bin mir ganz sicher


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=req-oDf2ZRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



DAS hier ist tolle musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und damit bin ich dann auch mal weg, nacht


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

hrm ich glaub ich leg mich ins bett und schau noch ein paar filme afm' ipod,

Gute Nacht euch (:


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2010)

YAY ich bin alleine 




UND ALLE SO YEAH


----------



## Jester (29. Juli 2010)

Wie schaut man Filme aufm Ipod? Außer man kauft sie teuer im Store... würd mich mal ganz brennend interessieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Wie schaut man Filme aufm Ipod? Außer man kauft sie teuer im Store... würd mich mal ganz brennend interessieren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






man läd sich irgendwo einen Umwandler der die Filme In Ipod Format Umwandelt Und Lädt sie auf den IpOd Oo


----------



## Jester (29. Juli 2010)

Und woher krieg ich dann die Filme... Aber das führt zu weit hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2010)

So ich sage gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (29. Juli 2010)

Laaangweilig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. Juli 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Petersburg (29. Juli 2010)

Der Nachtschwärmer ist hiermit offiziel eröffnet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (29. Juli 2010)

Gutn Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

Huhu (:


Bei red dead durch die Nacht reiten, während man mit "your hand in mine" beschallt wird, wunderschön <3


----------



## Petersburg (29. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Huhu (:
> 
> 
> Bei red dead durch die Nacht reiten, während man mit "your hand in mine" beschallt wird, wunderschön <3



Und dann fällt das Pferd über einen Stein und du Fliegst hinn und brichst dir das Genick. Wunderschön <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und dann fällt das Pferd über einen Stein und du Fliegst hinn und brichst dir das Genick. Wunderschön <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und dann findet man einen wolf und bemerkt das man für seine nebenmission fünf Wölfe mit dem Messer töten muss!....das was da raus kommt...ist nicht wunderschön


----------



## Petersburg (29. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Und dann findet man einen wolf und bemerkt das man für seine nebenmission fünf Wölfe mit dem Messer töten muss!....das was da raus kommt...ist nicht wunderschön



Und dann siehst du was da aus dir Rauskommt wenn du von 5 Wölfen angefallen wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

Ich will mir jetzt endlich die collectors edition von cataclysm vorbestellen..argh


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2010)

Pff.. collectors Editionen. Halte von den ganzen Dingern nichts xD


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Pff.. collectors Editionen. Halte von den ganzen Dingern nichts xD



Weißt' sora ich kauf mir nicht besonders viele spiele und wenn ichs' dann mal tue, dann richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2010)

Yep. Ich muss sagen, wenn es von Diablo 3 eine geben wird. Werde Ich mir eine kaufen, aber bin mir nicht sicher. 

Aber Cataclysm. Muss nicht sein (:
Werde es sowieso nicht spielen.


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Werde es sowieso nicht spielen.



*irgendein Kreatives Fail-Bild einfügen*


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2010)

Ich werde es auch nicht spielen (:


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich werde es auch nicht spielen (:



Das kannst du nicht machen O_O


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn der Priester in Hinsicht im PvP eine extreme Verbesserung bekommt, werde Ich es mir trotzdem nicht kaufen. Definitiv jetzt nicht und in den kommenden Monaten auch nicht.


----------



## Vampless (29. Juli 2010)

Ich bin weg Leuts.
Gute Nacht
Schlaft Schön
und Träumt schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (29. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> ... werde Ich es mir trotzdem nicht kaufen. Definitiv jetzt nicht und in den kommenden Monaten auch nicht.



This.

*Auf Guild Wars 2 wart* 

._.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Das kannst du nicht machen O_O



Kann er, da Blizzard wohl weiterhin ihren dämlichen Weg weitergehen wie in Wotlk... also wird das Addon erst einmal uninteressant. Guild Wars 2, The Old Republic und TERA sehen derzeit für mich einfach wesentlich interessanter aus.


----------



## Petersburg (29. Juli 2010)

Nichts los hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nichts los hier...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (29. Juli 2010)

> > > > > > Petersburg schrieb:
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > Nichts los hier...
> > > > > > ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2010)

Boha. Da kann man ja tief reinschauen. Das ist ja Wahnsinn! jk


----------



## Petersburg (29. Juli 2010)

> > > > > > > > Soramac schrieb:
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > Boha. Da kann man ja tief reinschauen. Das ist ja Wahnsinn! jk
> ...


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Boha. Da kann man ja tief reinschauen. Das ist ja Wahnsinn! jk



Nein, dass ist 3D! DAS KOMMT DIR ENTGEGEN!


----------



## Petersburg (29. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Nein, dass ist 3D! DAS KOMMT DIR ENTGEGEN!



Ich war schon immer sehr entgegen kommend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Ich hab das Licht gesehen... siehst du es auch?? SIEHST DU'S!


----------



## Petersburg (30. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich hab das Licht gesehen... siehst du es auch?? SIEHST DU'S!



Was auch immer du genommen hast ich will auch was davon


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Yoa.. sup man. Willste ne Tuete haben?


----------



## Petersburg (30. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Yoa.. sup man. Willste ne Tuete haben?



Nein, eine Tonne


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

kayy.. sind gut die Dinger.. ICH SEH DAS LICHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahh Leute.. das ist doch echt ein herrlicher Tag heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (30. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> kayy.. sind gut die Dinger.. ICH SEH DAS LICHT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DEFINITIV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (30. Juli 2010)

ich bin grad aufgewacht weil mein rechtes Bein extrem geschmerzt hat
hab runtergeschaut und der muskel ist zentimeter nach außen gewölbt und pulsiert und rumort als ob da tiere unter der haut wären
der muskel war bis zum zerreisen gespannt und immer wenn ich daran gedacht hab das sei schlimm ist es sofort noch viel stärker geworden.
iwann hab ich die hand draufgepresst und es ging weg, beim gehen spür ich es noch leicht
hab von sowas noch nie gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die tage davor hab ich mich körperlich nicht sonderlich angestrengt.

jedenfalls schreib ich das weil ich iwie noch nicht wieder schlafen kann


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Xondor schrieb:


> iwann hab ich die hand draufgepresst und es ging weg,



LET'S GO JESUS!


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oCg8zf7pcjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 <3


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

```
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xf5DfE1CPKY&amp;hl=de_DE&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xf5DfE1CPKY&amp;hl=de_DE&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
```


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Achjawarum failen meine youtube links immer? : /


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Achjawarum failen meine youtube links immer? : /



einfach den normalen youtube link von dem video bei "Multimediainhalt einfügen" einfügen und fertig o.o


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Hello, Laaadies and Gentlemeeeeeeeeens! Ich bin mal auch wieder mit von der Partie, los liebt mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

wer is noch wach?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

*räusper*


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juli 2010)

mäp


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und was macht ihr gerade so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (30. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum hast du Essen in deiner Signatur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Warum hast du Essen in deiner Signatur?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich darf korrigieren: Warum hast du Essen in deiner Signatur, welches so schmackhaft aussieht und beim Betrachten sofort für einen gewaltigen Hunger sorgt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (30. Juli 2010)

So meinte ich das doch. :x

Echt nicht fair.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Ich bin noch wach (:

Morgen aber schon derbe früh, muss ich raus...:OHJA DAS WAR EIN SCHÖNER SATZBAU


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Morgen aber schon derbe früh, muss ich raus...:OHJA DAS WAR EIN SCHÖNER SATZBAU




Als hätten ihn Schwarzarbeiter gebaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Als hätten ihn Schwarzarbeiter gebaut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber was soll man machen


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Ich werd gemobbt.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Ich hab essen in meiner sig weil es so lecker aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich hab sogar noch3 hamburger un 1 cheesburger nur weiß net ob ich sie verspeisen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was mein ihr?^^


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Wie kann man denn bitte 3 Hamburger und 1 Cheeseburger haben?

Entweder oder.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Ich bin nicht so der Käse esser und dann wollte ich nur 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn bitte 3 Hamburger und 1 Cheeseburger haben?



Indem man bei 2 von 3 Cheesburger den Käse raustut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Indem man bei 2 von 3 Cheesburger den Käse raustut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber das sind dann net 4 burger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> aber das sind dann net 4 burger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aaah, lass mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Na ja, es ist 3 Uhr morgens und ich bin OOC (Out of concentration). ^^


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Ich irgendiwe nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Ich ziehe mir jetzt jedenfalls noch eine Bundy-Folge rein und hau mich dann auf die Matraze - Gute Nacht allerseits. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, in maximal 4 Stunden wieder Tag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Bingo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...


Ach ja, ich wollte ja Schlafen gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2010)

Niemand zwingt dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Bin ich diesen Abend heute echt der Erste? Cooool! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Ich esse keine Burger, wollts' nur erwähnen


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juli 2010)

wow... interessant 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



epicrage is epic


----------



## schneemaus (30. Juli 2010)

Krügerl haste heut auch Hunger? Bei mir gab's vorhin lecker Hühnchen-Paprika-Frühlingszwiebel-Tomaten-Gedöns mit Nudeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> wow... interessant
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fuck yea is' nicht epic rage...


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Fuck yea is' nicht epic rage...



wait, what? echt jetzt? uuuh


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> wait, what? echt jetzt? uuuh



Man sollts' anmerken?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Man sollts' anmerken?



nein, man muss es geradezu tun!


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Krügerl haste heut auch Hunger? Bei mir gab's vorhin lecker Hühnchen-Paprika-Frühlingszwiebel-Tomaten-Gedöns mit Nudeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Könntest du mir doch bloß eine Portion per E-Mail schicken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Juli 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Könntest du mir doch bloß eine Portion per E-Mail schicken...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würd ich ja glatt machen, wenn's ging. War so viel über ^^


----------



## Seph018 (30. Juli 2010)

ich langweil mich hier fies zu tode, jemand eine idee?
ps: essen habe ich mir schon gemacht und viele viele runden hon hinter mir auch ..


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juli 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> ich langweil mich hier fies zu tode, jemand eine idee?
> ps: essen habe ich mir schon gemacht und viele *viele runden hon* hinter mir auch ..



Du siehst mich fürbar bass erstaunt?


----------



## Seph018 (30. Juli 2010)

Ich verstehe deinen Satz nun nicht wirklich, aber ich erklär es dir mal. Hon = Heroes of Newerth, ein.. Online Strategie/Rpg-Mix-whatever >.< Ich bin eine Niete im erklären. Es entstand aus einer berühmten Warcraft 3 Mod, das sollte reichen.


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> ich langweil mich hier fies zu tode, jemand eine idee?



Interesse am besten Rollenspiel allerzeiten? (:


----------



## Petersburg (30. Juli 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> ich langweil mich hier fies zu tode, jemand eine idee?
> ps: essen habe ich mir schon gemacht und viele viele *runden hon* hinter mir auch ..



Interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (30. Juli 2010)

Gnaaa... das habe ich leider schon zu genüge gespielt. Egal auf welches der 100 besten Rollenspiele aller Zeiten du eingehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: sag mir nicht du spielst auf RL an -.-'


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juli 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Gnaaa... das habe ich leider schon zu genüge gespielt. Egal auf welches der 100 besten Rollenspiele aller Zeiten du eingehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



The Elder Scrolls: Daggerfall
(oder ebend Arena, weil Daggerfall gerade nicht laufen will)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> The Elder Scrolls: Daggerfall
> (oder ebend Arena, weil Daggerfall gerade nicht laufen will)



Mir wäre Daggerfall lieber, wenn's endlich auf der PSP via Dosbox laufen würde, aber da läuft bei mir nur Arena. Bäh!


----------



## Seph018 (30. Juli 2010)

Hmm Elder Scrolls hab ich tatsächlich noch keins von wirklich gezockt. Oblivion und Morrowind fand ich die Steuerung zum kotzen <.<' Bin eher so ein Old-School-Rpgler.. also Secret of Evermore unso ._.'


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Juli 2010)

Seit wann isn Secret of Evermore "old school" oder ein richtiges RPG? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bard's Tale ist ein old-school-RPG. Oder die guten alten Teile der Ultima-, Wizardry- und Might&Magic-Reihe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Juli 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deinen Satz nun nicht wirklich, aber ich erklär es dir mal. Hon = Heroes of Newerth, ein.. Online Strategie/Rpg-Mix-whatever >.< Ich bin eine Niete im erklären. Es entstand aus einer berühmten Warcraft 3 Mod, das sollte reichen.



Dankesön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Hmm Elder Scrolls hab ich tatsächlich noch keins von wirklich gezockt. Oblivion und Morrowind fand ich die Steuerung zum kotzen <.<' Bin eher so ein Old-School-Rpgler.. also Secret of Evermore unso ._.'



Ich geh weinen


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Seit wann isn Secret of Evermore "old school" oder ein richtiges RPG?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das hier ist old school, ihr Jungspunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (31. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Seit wann isn Secret of Evermore "old school" oder ein richtiges RPG?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Püüh! Wenn man bedenkt, dass ich da 3,4 Jahre alt war als das rauskam, is das sehr wohl oldschool für mich! :O Und da ich erst ..puh 2004 oder so einen Pc bekam, kenne ich davor für den PC auch nicht wirklich was. Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass 2000 Diablo 2 rauskam, und ich das recht früh hatte, muss mein Gedächtnis kaputt sein XD Und ja.. mehr oder weniger würde ich das als Rpg bezeichnen. Vielleicht Action-Rpg, aber ich will da nicht kleinlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wiedermal ps: HoN spielen ._.'


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Juli 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Püüh! Wenn man bedenkt, dass ich da 3,4 Jahre alt war als das rauskam, is das sehr wohl oldschool für mich! :O Und da ich erst ..puh 2004 oder so einen Pc bekam, kenne ich davor für den PC auch nicht wirklich was. Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass 2000 Diablo 2 rauskam, und ich das recht früh hatte, muss mein Gedächtnis kaputt sein XD Und ja.. mehr oder weniger würde ich das als Rpg bezeichnen. Vielleicht Action-Rpg, aber ich will da nicht kleinlich sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



SoE war sicherlich eines der besseren SNES-Spiele, aber wenn sowas heute als "Oldschool-RPG" durchgeht, werd' ich depressiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber falls du auf sowas stehst, solltest du mal nach "Wonderland Online" googeln, das ist ein MMO, das aussieht wie ein 16bit-Konsolenrolli. Kampfsystem ist rundenbasiert wie in Lufia, Final Fantasy und anderen alten 8bit und 16bit RPGs.


----------



## Seph018 (31. Juli 2010)

Ich habs tatsächlich mal gegooglet und .. naja, das hier war tatsächlich das erste Bild was google gefunden hat. klicks Aber ja, ich gucks mir mal an, danke.
edit zum 2. : Es gefällt mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fast alle Spiele die heutzutage in dem Stil gemacht sind, sind irgendwie nya... Hach bekomm ich glatt Lust auf Rayman Teil 1 ._.' 
Sag mal, wie alt sind denn die "Ultima-, Wizardry- und Might&Magic-Reihen"? So viel älter dürften die ja auch nicht sein wie SoE o.o


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Juli 2010)

Oha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na ja, das spricht ja eigentlich für das Spiel, oder? lol...


----------



## Lortox (31. Juli 2010)

Garnix los hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wünsch ich euch mal allen ne gute Nacht


----------



## The Paladin (31. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend, Ich eröffne mit einer Frage

Ich bin ab September im Bundesheer und mein Bruder zieht in mein Zimmer ein. In meinem Zimmer ist eigentlich nix was er ruinieren könnte (Hab ihm schon erklärt meine unbenutzten DVD-Sammlungen nicht zu berühren). Das einzige Problem ist mein Computer, mein Bruder wird sicher alles versuchen um das Passwort zu ihm zu kriegen. Und jetzt kommt meine Frage:

Für den Fall das er mein Passwort rauskriegt will ich ein paar Ordner mit Passwörtern versehen. Wie mache ich das? Da sind wichtige Daten drinnen, Daten die nur für mich bestimmt sind und nur meiner eigenen vorsicht ist es zu verdanken dass Google mich nicht kennt und ich noch nie Phishing-Mails oder Spam bekommen habe. Kann mir jemand dabei helfen?


----------



## Petersburg (31. Juli 2010)

The schrieb:


> Guten Abend, Ich eröffne mit einer Frage
> 
> Ich bin ab September im Bundesheer und mein Bruder zieht in mein Zimmer ein. In meinem Zimmer ist eigentlich nix was er ruinieren könnte (Hab ihm schon erklärt meine unbenutzten DVD-Sammlungen nicht zu berühren). Das einzige Problem ist mein Computer, mein Bruder wird sicher alles versuchen um das Passwort zu ihm zu kriegen. Und jetzt kommt meine Frage:
> 
> Für den Fall das er mein Passwort rauskriegt will ich ein paar Ordner mit Passwörtern versehen. Wie mache ich das? Da sind wichtige Daten drinnen, Daten die nur für mich bestimmt sind und nur meiner eigenen vorsicht ist es zu verdanken dass Google mich nicht kennt und ich noch nie Phishing-Mails oder Spam bekommen habe. Kann mir jemand dabei helfen?



Passwort ändern in : oiijio2u3o942i34io2u4h294u8zh9onhfr9h983f3hz9hfo9h338h9f83hz9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: Vllt. die Festplatte verstecken? xD


----------



## The Paladin (31. Juli 2010)

Ich meine: Wie belege ich meine Ordner mit Passwörtern? Mein Bruder wird (früher oder später) an mein Passwort für meinen Computer rankommen. Ich will meine Daten schützen um mich selbst zu schützen.


----------



## Vampless (31. Juli 2010)

gutn abend ;D


----------



## Petersburg (31. Juli 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich meine: Wie belege ich meine Ordner mit Passwörtern? Mein Bruder wird (früher oder später) an mein Passwort für meinen Computer rankommen. Ich will meine Daten schützen um mich selbst zu schützen.



Achso... an dem Problem sitze ich selber noch, hab bisjetzt kein Programm gefunden was sich wirklich für sowas eignet, auser vllt. alles in ein Winrar archiv packen und passwort drauf?


----------



## The Paladin (31. Juli 2010)

Ich habe meine Ordner in einem Ordner gepackt (ca. 5 mal wiederholt) jeden Ordner einen Namen gegeben wie "Windows Hilfe" und "PC-Sicherung". Ich glaube so findet er es nicht, aber ich finde immer noch das etwas fehlt .....


----------



## Vampless (31. Juli 2010)

rechtsklick->eigenschaften->allgemein->bei den attributen->erweitert-> inhalt verschlüsseln um daten zu sichern 
fettisch..habs selber nochnicht ausprobiert aber versuchs mal xD


----------



## The Paladin (31. Juli 2010)

Leute, auf RTL2 spielt es Tenacious D- Kings of Rock. Gerade angefangen.


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2010)

Abend!


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Abend!



Guten Abend

*wirft Gold in den Raum*


----------



## Petersburg (31. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> *wirft Gold in den Raum*



*Sammelt hastig das Gold auf und verkrümelt sich wieder*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *Sammelt hastig das Gold auf und verkrümelt sich wieder*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*wirft noch ein paar hände voll in den raum....


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2010)

so jetz thab ich das leben des brian nochmal gesehen der film wird mit jedem mal besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (1. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> *wirft noch ein paar hände voll in den raum....



*Wieder alles aufsammel*

soooo... MOAR! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *Wieder alles aufsammel*
> 
> soooo... MOAR!
> 
> ...



Hab ich erwähnt, dass ich am goldlimit bin : /?


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. August 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so jetz thab ich das leben des brian nochmal gesehen der film wird mit jedem mal besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



UND er enthält ein wunderbares Paradoxon:

Brain: "Ihr seid alles Individuen"
Menge: "Wir sind alles Individuen"
Einzelner:"Ich nicht"


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

"Mein Name ist Hans, dass L steht für Gefahr!"
"Weißt du mei Jung, es is' nämlich so; Freunde, Freunde sind wie Kartoffeln...wenn du sie isst, dann sterben sie!"

Die besten Filmzitate allerzeiten.


----------



## Dropz (1. August 2010)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

hat jemand mal 640 euronen ): ?


----------



## Dropz (1. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> hat jemand mal 640 euronen ): ?



wofür?


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

Neuen Rechner ):


----------



## Dropz (1. August 2010)

bekommt man für 640 einen? naja aber ich bin nach meinem neuen rechner pleite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> bekommt man für 640 einen? naja aber ich bin nach meinem neuen rechner pleite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sogar mit windows : /


----------



## Dropz (1. August 2010)

Ich bin momentan eh totel pleite konnte mir gerade noch sc2 leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt morgen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan eh totel pleite konnte mir gerade noch sc2 leisten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



SC2 mag ich nicht : P


----------



## Dropz (1. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> SC2 mag ich nicht : P



Ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wieso eig nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

Strategiespiel!


----------



## Dropz (1. August 2010)

Ich spiele eig auch kaum Strategie nur früher wc3 auf lans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich hab schon vorher überlegt mir das zu kaufen weil ich das genre eig gerne mag ..zumindest wenn die games richtig gut sein sollen wie sc2 und nachdem ich das bei nebo kurz getestet hab hab ichs dann bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (1. August 2010)

Its´e me, Paladin

Guten Abend Leuts, was geht ab? Bin heute ziemlich gut drauf ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. August 2010)

Hallo.

@Paladin:

Köpfen oder steinigen? :<


----------



## Edou (1. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Its´e me, Paladin
> 
> Guten Abend Leuts, was geht ab? Bin heute ziemlich gut drauf ^^



SÜÜÜÜNDER.....SÜNDER!!!!!......SÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜNDER.
Wie kann man es nur Wagen, zu früh hier drin zu Posten. SCHÄM DICH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

Ich sehe gerade, 
Star Wars II


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade,
> Star Wars II



Ich sehe noch viel zu lernen du hast junger Padawan.

<- Meister To Yoda!


----------



## El Homer (1. August 2010)

Ich spreche gern mit betrunkenen wie Yoda.
Das ist sehr amüsierend.


----------



## The Paladin (1. August 2010)

ICH soll zu früh hier gepostet haben? Vor ca. einen Monat gab es auch mehrere Nachtschwärmer eröffnungen nach 20 Uhr.

Und niemand fragt mich wieso ich gut drauf bin ......


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2010)

Ich frag mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was gibts tolles The Paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Silenzz (1. August 2010)

N'Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (1. August 2010)

Tja, heute habe ich einen Cousin wiedergetroffen. Als ich früher in Wien gelebt habe hat er mich immer verarscht und geschlagen (Ich war 8 er war 12). Als mein Vater und ich an der Tür klopften hörte ich hinter der Tür schon meinen Cousin sagen: Ah, es wird wieder Zeit Ivan zu kloppen.

Die Tür ging auf und mein Cousin 22 Jahre alte schaute zu mir hinauf (Er so ca. 170 cm, ich 190 cm).

Ihm stockte wie es aussah der Atem und ich lachte ihn aus, bis er mir in die Weichteile schlug und sagte: Sogar der Größte fällt wenn man ihm am richtigen Ort schlägt. Wir beide beendeten das Kriegsbeil und ich lud ihm auf einen Pferdeleberkäse ein. 

Eine wahre geschichte mit Happy End ^^

Edit: Der Rest des Tages bestand daraus, seiner Schwester Pferdefleisch unterzujubeln (Sie sagte: Ich werde nie Pferdefleisch essen weil ich selber 3 Lippizaner habe). Ihr Gesichtsausdruck als wir ihr erzählt haben was ihr da so gut geschmeckt hat war Unbezahlbar.

Dieser Teil der Geschichte der Jetzt kommt könnte evtl. Erfunden sein:

Sie Umarmte ihren Bruder und mich und bedankte sich herzlich für das gute Essen.

Dieser Tag war Episch.


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2010)

xD mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen


----------



## Edou (1. August 2010)

Dragon, der YT link funzt ned.


----------



## The Paladin (1. August 2010)

Meine Cousine und ihr Bruder kommen am Samstag zu mir zu Besuch (Sie sind für ca. 2 Wochen in Österreich). Mein vater hat gesagt am Samstag gibt es guten Grill mit Cevapcici (Und 3x dürft ihr raten was für ein Fleisch ich extra kaufen werde xD).

Edit: Aus irgendeinen Grund denke ich wird sie jedes Fleisch ablehnen was kein Cevapcici ist (Die sind aus Rindfleisch).


----------



## Vampless (1. August 2010)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2010)

lol ich klicke auf dragon yt link und was kommt Justin biebers hole story xD


----------



## Dropz (1. August 2010)

nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (1. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (1. August 2010)

ist zutreffender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (1. August 2010)

Ah, nur Spammer anwesend ...
dann geh ich mal ieber in's Bettchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8


----------



## Petersburg (1. August 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ah, nur Spammer anwesend ...
> dann geh ich mal ieber in's Bettchen.
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm lecker Hase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (2. August 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## Thoor (2. August 2010)

Ich bin soooooooooooooooooo kurz davor total auszurasten und diesen scheiss bekloppten raffgiereigen vollpfostne konzern von google abzufackeln

kauft euch nieeeeeeeeeeeeee ein andorid handy... google ist die behindertste, unfähgiste und bekloppteste firma dieser welt


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich bin soooooooooooooooooo kurz davor total auszurasten und diesen scheiss bekloppten raffgiereigen vollpfostne konzern von google abzufackeln
> 
> kauft euch nieeeeeeeeeeeeee ein andorid handy... google ist die behindertste, unfähgiste und bekloppteste firma dieser welt



Zu Kentniss genommen.


----------



## Haxxler (2. August 2010)

Pff... Android > Gott


----------



## Thoor (2. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Zu Kentniss genommen.



duuuu na warte duuuuu geh duuuuu mal ganz schnell weg hier ich schmeiss gleich mein x10 nach dir! und glaub mir der akku fliegt einzeln hinterher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schon geil, wenn du beim x10 die code eingabe verpatzt musst du das google konto angeben, doch das erkennt er dank nem software fehler nicht was zur folge hat das du das hany neu aufsetzen kannst und alle meine ~ 300 fotos vom tunesien urlaub gelöscht sind

und dann kommt so ne olle neureiche prollo benz göre und meint mir was sagen zu müssen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so

ich geh jetzt schlafen und ess vorher noch 5 kleine kinder auf

beklopptes handy, bekloppte mmeceline, bekloppter zu ende gegangener urlaub, bekloppte gelöschte ferienfotos 

alle bekloppt hier

ich werd auch noch bekloppt!


----------



## Haxxler (2. August 2010)

Hättest dir halt lieber mal eins mit Android 2.1 bzw 2.2 gekauft und nicht so einen ollen Sony Schinken mit 1.6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. August 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Hättest dir halt lieber mal eins mit Android 2.1 bzw 2.2 gekauft und nicht so einen ollen Sony Schinken mit 1.6
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab das 2.0

und jetzt geh ich wirklich sonst ess ich noch haxxler auf

und der schmeckt zäh und hat haare

ist bäh! =(


----------



## Erz1 (2. August 2010)

Guten Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Dragon, der YT link funzt ned.



Bei mir schon Oo



H2OTest schrieb:


> lol ich klicke auf dragon yt link und was kommt Justin biebers hole story xD



Liar!


----------



## wowfighter (2. August 2010)

Guckt grad auch wer den Film "Der Nebel" auf RTL? (Die Frau die so ne kacke labert suckt xD)


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. August 2010)

Bester Liveraid  allerzeiten?


----------



## Jester (2. August 2010)

Die Tante kenn ich, die steht da öfters.
Hat mir neulich auch nen Flyer in die Hand gegeben und wurde ziemlich pampig als ich, nachdem ich den Flyer gelesen hab, zuerst lauthalts lachte und den Flyer dann anzündete. Rief mir auch noch irgendwas hinterher, ich fand mich aber einfach zu toll um irgendwas zu hören! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xandy (2. August 2010)

So...
Nochmal schnell den Bad Company 2 Recon Guide lesen und ab ins Bettchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. August 2010)

Und der NS ist offen!


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Die Tante kenn ich, die steht da öfters.
> Hat mir neulich auch nen Flyer in die Hand gegeben und wurde ziemlich pampig als ich, nachdem ich den Flyer gelesen hab, zuerst lauthalts lachte und den Flyer dann anzündete. Rief mir auch noch irgendwas hinterher, ich fand mich aber einfach zu toll um irgendwas zu hören!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann lebst du auch in berlin? (:


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

Mal ne Frage: Kann man mit 18 (Bald 19) Jahren das Zeichnen noch erlernen? (Ich meine Zeichnen im Anime/Manga Stil)


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Kann man mit 18 (Bald 19) Jahren das Zeichnen noch erlernen? (Ich meine Zeichnen im Anime/Manga Stil)



Wenn du Talent hast, ja natürlich


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

Tag liebe Schwärmer, ich geselle mich seit langem auch wieder zum Buffed-forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider habe ich mit meinem Wiedereinstieg wohl einen totalen Flopp mit meinem Artikel über Dr. Johann Georg Schnitzer gelandet :<

Aber egal, ich freue mich (mmentan noch) wieder hier zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

früher konnte ich gut Zeichnen, nur noch nie im Anime/Manga Style. Ich möchte es schaffen verschiedene Szenen aus HTF umzuzeichnen:

z. B. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich bin soooooooooooooooooo kurz davor total auszurasten und diesen scheiss bekloppten raffgiereigen vollpfostne konzern von google abzufackeln
> 
> kauft euch nieeeeeeeeeeeeee ein andorid handy... google ist die behindertste, unfähgiste und bekloppteste firma dieser welt



Jetzt erst bemerkt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (2. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Dann lebst du auch in berlin? (:



Würde ich woanders wohnen könnte man nicht von leben sprechen! Denn nur in Berlin ist es möglich, wahrlich zu leben! 
Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Jetzt erst bemerkt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wart mal, ich google grad nach schlechten Kritiken über dieses Handy...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Würde ich woanders wohnen könnte man nicht von leben sprechen! Denn nur in Berlin ist es möglich, wahrlich zu leben!
> Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich lebe, 10 Minuten von Berlin entfernt (:


----------



## Jester (2. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich lebe, 10 Minuten von Berlin entfernt (:



 Hart an der Grenze, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2010)

pah! berlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur im ruhrpott ist deutschland noch schön! :>


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Hart an der Grenze, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Im wohlhabenden Dallgow (:


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. August 2010)

Abend ihr Maden und Abschaum.


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend ihr Maden und Abschaum.



Untermenschen, der Kategorie C


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend ihr Maden und Abschaum.



das du auch immer die richtigen worte findest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. August 2010)

Für dich doch immer mein kleiner Fappmann. &#9829;


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das du auch immer die richtigen worte findest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lachi ist verliebt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. August 2010)

Ja heißt hier verliebt, wir führen seit Monaten eine geheime Beziehung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Für dich doch immer mein kleiner Fappmann. &#9829;




&#9829;


Petersburg schrieb:


> Lachi ist verliebt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und du bist in 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verliebt! :<


----------



## Jester (2. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Im wohlhabenden Dallgow (:



Wohlstandskinder... wachst im Speckgürtel um Berlin auf und kennt das harte Leben in dieser unbarmherzigen Betonwüste garnicht.. 
Wobei ich als Zehlendorfer wohl ganz still sein sollte in der Hinsicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. August 2010)

In ein paar Jahren steht Berlin eh in Flammen, dann müsst ihr nicht mehr streiten wo es schöner ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2010)

humpel und lachi \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> humpel und lachi \o/



brille :O


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. August 2010)

Green Glasses!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

Tag Humpel...

Sag ma, haben wir etwa Neuzugang seit meines letzten Besuchs? Willkommen Celiné und Jester!


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Wohlstandskinder... wachst im Speckgürtel um Berlin auf und kennt das harte Leben in dieser unbarmherzigen Betonwüste garnicht..
> Wobei ich als Zehlendorfer wohl ganz still sein sollte in der Hinsicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und? Neidisch?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. August 2010)

Huhu Benji9.

Ein haufen neue, die keine Sau kennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Huhu Benji9.
> 
> Ein haufen neue, die keine Sau kennt.
> 
> ...



und keiner kennen braucht :>


----------



## Ykon (2. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Huhu Benji9.
> 
> Ein haufen neue, die keine Sau kennt.
> 
> ...



Unfreundlich, wie immer.


Brille auch! :>


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

Ach, dass wird schonnoch, Humpel. Sobald man die 1000 geknackt hat, is man im Club! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Unfreundlich, wie immer.
> 
> 
> Brille auch! :>




schön christlich bleiben!


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Brille auch! :>



wie würdet ihr mich denn sonst erkennen :>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. August 2010)

Wuhu, ich bin im Club. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (2. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Und? Neidisch?



Lass mich überlegen.... worauf könnte ich neidisch sein? Auf euren Nahverkehr? Auf eure Dorfparties? Auf den latenten Kuhgestank? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Warum sollte Berlin in Flammen stehen? Und wäre das nicht ein weiter Grund hier zu leben?
Fragen über Fragen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wuhu, ich bin im Club.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin schon 8 mal mehr im club als du!


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach, dass wird schonnoch, Humpel. Sobald man die 1000 geknackt hat, is man im Club!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. August 2010)

Ich hab nen '06er Account, an mich kommt nix ran. :<


----------



## Ykon (2. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> schön christlich bleiben!



Ich schneide dir die Haare ab. :>


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

Die Dorfluft is gesünder und man bekommt keine Atemnot, wenn man auf die Strasse geht wie in einer Stadt wie Berlin!

Dörfer rulez!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich hab nen '06er Account, an mich kommt nix ran. :<



ich hab nen 09er account und 8 mal so viele posts als du, also mowl! :<


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Lass mich überlegen.... worauf könnte ich neidisch sein? Auf euren Nahverkehr? Auf eure Dorfparties? Auf den latenten Kuhgestank?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nahverkehr sieht ganz gut aus,
Dorfparties? Wenn ich Party will fahr ich nach berlin
Latenter Kuhgestank? Wir sind keine Bauern mein Freund


----------



## Ykon (2. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab nen 09er account und 8 mal so viele posts als du, also mowl! :<



Bedeutet nur, dass du ein scheiß Spamm0r mit langen Haaren bist. :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich schneide dir die Haare ab. :>



FU!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Bedeutet nur, dass du ein scheiß Spamm0r mit langen Haaren bist. :>



kurzhaariger christen arsch! :<
DOPPEL FU!


doppelpost 
dreifach fu
!


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

Du hast lange Haare Lachmann? Zeig her!


----------



## Jester (2. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Nahverkehr sieht ganz gut aus,
> Dorfparties? Wenn ich Party will fahr ich nach berlin
> Latenter Kuhgestank? Wir sind keine Bauern mein Freund



Ich scherze! Natürlich seid ihr keine Bauern, es gibt aber sicher mehr Felder mit entsprechend stinkender Düngung um Berlin als in Berlin!

1000 brauch man also... Das krieg ich auch noch hin irgendwann!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du hast lange Haare Lachmann? Zeig her!



soll ich mir meine haare abschneiden und sie dir per post schicken oder was? :<


----------



## Ykon (2. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> kurzhaariger christen arsch! :<
> DOPPEL FU!
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3



Benji9 schrieb:


> Du hast lange Haare Lachmann? Zeig her!



Pornografische Bilder sind hier leider verboten. Glaube ich zumindest...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. August 2010)

Zu viele Drohungen, sucht euch n anderes Bild.

Find the Lachmann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

Also eigendlich steigt der Eintrittspreis in den Clup mit dem Alter des Forums. Ich sags dir! In meiner Jugend hatte Razyl mit 12'000 Posts mit Abstand die meisten Posts auf ganz Buffed!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> <3



jetzt komm mir nicht so du :<














&#9829;


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. August 2010)

Wie gesagt, legt euch nen alten Account zu, vorher sprecht mit der Hand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> soll ich mir meine haare abschneiden und sie dir per post schicken oder was? :<



Nunja, wenn du so darauf bestehst...


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, wenn du so darauf bestehst...



niemals!


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2010)

Jetzt sind schon zwei Christen hier o.O
Das wird ja immer schlimmer...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. August 2010)

Es ist ein redliches Brett.


----------



## Jester (2. August 2010)

Christen fressen kleinen Kindern in Afrika das Brot weg! :'(


----------



## Ykon (2. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> &#9829;



Ich wusste es. :>



Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt sind schon zwei Christen hier o.O
> Das wird ja immer schlimmer...



Du bist so gemein! :<


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Christen fressen kleinen Kindern in Afrika das Brot weg! :'(


tun doch eh alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Du bist so gemein! :<



Du bist der Christ, den ich noch am sympathischsten finde...


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Christen fressen kleinen Kindern in Afrika das Brot weg! :'(



Ich esse lieber direkt kleine Kinder in Afrika 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich wusste es. :>



jaja <.<


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie würdet ihr mich denn sonst erkennen :>


Huhu Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nice dich wiederzusehen, wo ich nur noch in LoL herumsuchtle xD Endlich 30!! Und kassa rockt, grad gekauft un 8/10/9 stats  gehabt...loose. aber war lustig.


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist der Christ, den ich noch am sympathischsten finde...



Razyl (Ah fu hab fast Ryze geschrieben...zu viel LoL) mag mich nicht >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Razyl (Ah fu hab fast Ryze geschrieben...zu viel LoL) mag mich nicht >
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab dich weder im ICQ, noch habe ich hier auf buffed.de wirklich viel mit dir zu tun...


----------



## Jester (2. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> tun doch eh alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber sie faseln dabei irgendetwas von "Leib Christi" (--> Kannibalismus!), essen es also im Namen ihrrs Gottes! Was es noch schlimmer macht... Ein Gott, der angeblich gut sein soll, lässt seine Anhänger jeden Sonntag tausende Kilo Brot fressen, während kleine  Kinder in Afrika... (usw.)


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Huhu Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



postcounter ist ja trotzdem ordentlich xD
long long time ago... :>


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

Sag was habt ihr gegen Christen? Is euch langweilig geworden, weil den Typen, den ihr in die Fresse gehaun habt sagte: "Ich liebe dich"?

/ironie


----------



## Ykon (2. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Razyl (Ah fu hab fast Ryze geschrieben...zu viel LoL) mag mich nicht >
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja Schätzchen, du kommst zu spät. :>


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sag was habt ihr gegen Christen? Is euch langweilig geworden, weil den Typen, den ihr in die Fresse gehaun habt sagte: "Ich liebe dich"?



Ich habe seit jeher etwas gegen Christen, das sollte dir bekannt sein.


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

Jap, dass kenn ich von dir schon du Weltenzerstörer!


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jap, dass kenn ich von dir schon du Weltenzerstörer!



Ich werde die Welt 2012 nicht zerstören, genauso wenig wie irgendeine andere imaginäre Erscheinung.


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich werde die Welt 2012 nicht zerstören, genauso wenig wie irgendeine andere imaginäre Erscheinung.



Genau, Ich werde nämich 2012 die Welt zerstören, zusammen mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (2. August 2010)

Würde man sich mal näher mit dieser 2012 Geschichte befassen würde man wissen, dass dort nur ein Abschnitt des Kalenders der Maya endet und ein neuer Abschnitt anfängt. (Oberflächlich zusammengefasst)

All diese Zerstörungsmärchen kommen von mediengeilen Wissenschaftshuren, die ihren Doktortitel benutzen, um bei privaten Sendern als sog. Experte Geld scheffeln zu können. 
!


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> postcounter ist ja trotzdem ordentlich xD
> long long time ago... :>



Achja die guten alten Zeiten xP
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][/font]


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*Ich* werde die Welt 2012 nicht zerstören, genauso wenig wie *irgendeine andere imaginäre* Erscheinung.[/font]


[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]made my evening xD[/font]


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

natürlich nicht! Du wirst sie im Jahre 6666 zerstören... des teufels Lieblingszahl! (seit er es im Jahre 666 es nicht geschafft hat... tja dumm gelaufen :/ )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

Hey hallo Dragon1! Ich hab dich noch gar nicht gegrüsst!

Ich vermisse immernoch unsere alt Gruppe auf Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und du?


----------



## Ykon (2. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Würde man sich mal näher mit dieser 2012 Geschichte befassen würde man wissen, dass dort nur ein Abschnitt des Kalenders der Maya endet und ein neuer Abschnitt anfängt. (Oberflächlich zusammengefasst)
> 
> All diese Zerstörungsmärchen kommen von mediengeilen Wissenschaftshuren, die ihren Doktortitel benutzen, um bei privaten Sendern als sog. Experte Geld scheffeln zu können.
> !



War klar, dass jemand wie du mit seinem neunmalklugen Scheiß ankommen muss, wenn so ein Witz gemacht wird.


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hey hallo Dragon1! Ich hab dich noch gar nicht gegrüsst!
> 
> Ich vermisse immernoch unsere alt Gruppe auf Buffed
> 
> ...



jo... schade das die gegangen sind/zu unrecht gebannt wurde aber das ist eine alte geschichte die wir nicht wieder ausgraben wollen^^


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> natürlich nicht! Du wirst sie im Jahre 6666 zerstören... des teufels Lieblingszahl! (seit er es im Jahre 666 es nicht geschafft hat... tja dumm gelaufen :/ )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wetten er hats geschafft, und wir sind in der Hölle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> War klar, dass jemand wie du mit seinem neunmalklugen Scheiß ankommen muss, wenn so ein Witz gemacht wird.



ach der soll da http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/102009-illuminati-und-andere-verschwoerungen/ reingehen... und das prob ist gelöst. und wenn er da schon war oder nicht reinwill gibts ja noch ignore *fg*


----------



## Ykon (2. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ach der soll da http://www.buffed.de...erschwoerungen/ reingehen... und das prob ist gelöst. und wenn er da schon war oder nicht reinwill gibts ja noch ignore *fg*



Meine Rede. :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Meine Rede. :S



komm, train five! :>


----------



## Ykon (2. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> komm, train five! :>



Kenn ich zwar nicht, aber... *Flosse heb*


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> natürlich nicht! Du wirst sie im Jahre 6666 zerstören... des teufels Lieblingszahl! (seit er es im Jahre 666 es nicht geschafft hat... tja dumm gelaufen :/ )



Ich bezweifle, dass im Jahre 6666 überhaupt noch ein Mensch auf der Erde leben wird. Spätestens im Jahre 3000 ist Schluss, denn dann hat der Mensch die gesamte Natur der Erde zerstört.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Kenn ich zwar nicht, aber... *Flosse heb*



lass es lieber^^
ausm aj forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (2. August 2010)

Man probiert hier nur ein kleines Gespräch über ein Thema aufzubauen... Wär ja mal was anderes als die ellenlangen Begrüßungen und Feststellungen über die Höhe irgendwelcher Postcounterstände...
Scheint aber nicht angebracht zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass im Jahre 6666 überhaupt noch ein Mensch auf der Erde leben wird. Spätestens im Jahre 3000 ist Schluss, denn dann hat Petersburg die gesamte Natur der Erde zerstört.



fix'd


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Man probiert hier nur ein kleines Gespräch über ein Thema aufzubauen... Wär ja mal was anderes als die ellenlangen Begrüßungen und Feststellungen über die Höhe irgendwelcher Postcounterstände...
> Scheint aber nicht angebracht zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



natürlich nicht, hier ist sinnloses pushen und beleidigen angesagt!!!! einseinself


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> natürlich nicht, hier ist sinnloses pushen und beleidigen angesagt!!!! einseinself



+1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mist etwas grünes [Text der diesem Post eine berechtigung gibt zu exestieren]


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> +1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



los, + rep meh!!!


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

Sag mal, wer bist du eigendlich Petersburg?


----------



## Jester (2. August 2010)

Nun gut, man ist ja lernfähig!
+1


----------



## Ykon (2. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> lass es lieber^^
> ausm aj forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würd's trozdem machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich würd's trozdem machen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sag mal, wer bist du eigendlich Petersburg?



Ich bin Petersburg? Was soll ich denn sagen, ich bin Max Musterman aus Musterstadt, Musterstraße 11? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich bin Petersburg? Was soll ich denn sagen, ich bin Max Musterman aus Musterstadt, Musterstraße 11?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha ! jetzt weiß ich bescheid!!!!!!!111einseinself


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

und wer bist du sonst nocht? Was machst du? Was is dein Hobby? Hast du ne Freundin? Wie alt biste?


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

Noch ein Christ ist hier und ich bringe euch ein Video was den Bösen einfluss des Teufels zeigt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wJTYp1tvd3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich bin Petersburg? Was soll ich denn sagen, ich bin Max Musterman aus Musterstadt, Musterstraße 11?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe ich stells mir grad vor "hallo, ich bin max mustermann, hier mein ausweis" 
"haha geh fort, mit deinen aus werbung ausgeschnittenen ausweisen!"
"aber, ich bins doch wirklich" 
"also gleich werd ich sauer!!!!"


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> und wer bist du sonst nocht? Was machst du? Was is dein Hobby? Hast du ne Freundin? Wie alt biste?



Wieso willst du das alles wissen?


----------



## Ykon (2. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> xD



Es ist halt awesome. :<


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> und wer bist du sonst nocht? Was machst du? Was is dein Hobby? Hast du ne Freundin? Wie alt biste?



Was ich mache: Wow Spielen, auf Buffed Posten und 



Spoiler



/b/


, mein Hobby ist Wow, freunde hab ich zuviele.. in icq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich bin 15

Zufrieden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Noch ein Christ ist hier und ich bringe euch ein Video was den Bösen einfluss des Teufels zeigt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich liebe den film <3
Dio can you hear me, im lost and so alone! Im asking for your guidance! Would you come down from your throne? <<3





Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso willst du das alles wissen?



Scientology!!! xD


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Ob sich jemand die Mühe macht das zu lesen?









































































































			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

Willkommen im Forum Petersburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin Beni, 17 Jahre und einer der wengien Christen hier, die Razyl überhaupt ned ausstehen kann (aber irgendwie gefällt mir das) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (2. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqWG8ya9oXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich finde, das trifft es ganz gut.


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Scientology!!! xD




In einer Sekte ist er schon *fg*


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
Ob sich jemand die Mühe macht das zu lesen?

[/font]


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, wer braucht hier hilfe? ;D


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

Ob sich jemand die Mühe macht das zu lesen?

Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht. Eine Kuh macht Muh, viele Kühe machen Mühe ^^


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> so, wer braucht hier hilfe? ;D



Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

Hier ich, wenns der Staat bezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum Petersburg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey! Christenfive!



und btw: 



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler






Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2010)

das ist sowas von alt brille!


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das ist sowas von alt brille!



du bist der erste, der hilfe braucht :>


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




/sign
Das triffts wirklich gut.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist der erste, der hilfe braucht :>



:X
das ist ein gerücht


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> :X
> das ist ein gerücht



^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JBHNiebX2Mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ich finde, das trifft es ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what a horrible night to have a curse ist besser! :<


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

btw. ich hab den Spoiler gelesen. Aber was heisst schonwieder /b/ ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> what a horrible night to have a curse ist besser! :<



da ist vor allem das video lustiger^^

am besten ist eh statutory ape \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> btw. ich hab den Spoiler gelesen. Aber was heisst schonwieder /b/ ?



willst du als christlicher mitbürger nicht wissen



stimmt brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> btw. ich hab den Spoiler gelesen. Aber was heisst schonwieder /b/ ?



Das darf man hier auf buffed nicht sagen.


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

Regel nummer 1 des Internets: Do not Talk about /b/
Regel nummer 2 des Internets: Do NOT Talk about /b/


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> btw. ich hab den Spoiler gelesen. Aber was heisst schonwieder /b/ ?



Eine boeses seite die kleine kinder zum weinen bringt und leute in den Wahnsinn stuerzt...achja eigentlich nur ein Abschnitt dieser Seite der eigentlich auch noch lustig ist xD


Aber die lustigen Sachen dort muss man suchen wie Diamanten in einem Fass voller Scheisse.


----------



## Jester (2. August 2010)

/b/ ist wohl die Wurzel allen Übels der virtuellen Welt.


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

Um es dir auch noch bildlich zu verdeutlichen Benji9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> /b/ ist wohl die Wurzel allen Übels der virtuellen Welt.



Eigentlich eher ein Parasit der alles verdirbt und aufbraucht 


@ vorposter: HAHAHHAHHAHA


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

Und hier sind alle Regeln drauf, viel Glück. Das Internet vergisst und vergibt nicht. Sogar wenn man erst begonnen hat sich mit der dunklen Materie des Internets zu beschäftigen. The Internet Rapes your Childhood ....

Da Rulez


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Regel nummer 1 des Internets: Do not Talk about /b/
> Regel nummer 2 des Internets: Do NOT Talk about /b/



Regel Nummer 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

Jop, Regel nummer 8 bezieht sich auf Trolling im Internet.(Bzw. darum dass man alles posten kann was man will, führt aber meistens zu Regel nummer 9)


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

<-- eifrig am regel durchlesen... aber Google schweigt es irgendwie tot :x


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> <-- eifrig am regel durchlesen... aber Google schweigt es irgendwie tot :x



Was? hast du /b/ gegoogelt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (2. August 2010)

Wobei die großen drei Regeln Nr. 1,2 und 34 sind.


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

Die regeln 22 und 23 gefallen mir.

/petersburg, Dass und "Die Internet-Regeln"


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

Die Regeln des Internets sind ein Thema was man besser wirklich Totschweigen sollte.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. August 2010)

oh man..... fags


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Die Regeln des Internets sind ein Thema was man besser wirklich Totschweigen sollte.



Wir müssen sie Drucken, in eine Kiste Packen, die Kiste vergraben und uns schwören nie wieder über sie zu reden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

Ach ja, es gibt noch die nicht offizielle Regel 63: There is always a female version of a male character (and vice versa)


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Da Rulez



Wenn schon anständig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

Ich glaub ich mach nen Thread mit den Rulez auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

Wie hast du das Angestellt?@Selor Kiith


----------



## tear_jerker (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich mach nen Thread mit den Rulez auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


This is why we cant have nice things!



The schrieb:


> Wie hast du das Angestellt?@Selor Kiith



bild mit hyperlink?!


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Wie hast du das Angestellt?@Selor Kiith



[.url="Bla"][.img]bla[./img][./url]

Einfach das Bild zwischen die URL Tags gepackt... so wie man sonst Text als Link darstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

Verdammt ich habe einen Fehler gemacht.

Es gibt ja eine V2 von den Regeln:

Da Rules (V2)


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> This is why we cant have nice things



This is why Newfags can't Triforce 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 &#9733;
&#9733;&#9733;

Star Force! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verdammte...!


----------



## tear_jerker (2. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> This is why Newfags can't Triforce
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



10 mücken das du es hier auch nicht kannst

edit: too late........ da war deinf ail schneller


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

&#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> 10 mücken das du es hier auch nicht kannst
> 
> edit: too late........ da war deinf ail schneller



Kannst du es denn hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ The Paladin: Haha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. August 2010)

nein, weil buffed kein imageboard ist und damit die tricks mit dem num pad hier nicht gehen


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

&#9733;
&#9733;&#9733;

Star Force!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

_&#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;

Edit: WIN!


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> _&#9650;
> &#9650; &#9650;
> 
> Edit: WIN!



Wtf...
_&#9650;
&#9650; &#9650; 

Den Trick kennt jeder The Paladin, aber diesen Post liest niemand


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

Gratulation Petersburg, wir sind keine Newfags mehr ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (2. August 2010)

_&#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;
naja, einfach einweißen ist kein triforce denn beim markieren ists trotzdemd a


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

Trotzdem, ohne dem einweißen kann man nicht Triforcen ^^


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Trotzdem, ohne dem einweißen kann man nicht Triforcen ^^



&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;
&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

Nehmt das hier:

&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;&#9617;&#9617;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;
&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;&#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650; &#9650;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;

Edit: Ich faile ^^


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M_5T3OyNzSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jester (2. August 2010)

Naja... ich geh mal pennen.
Wünsch euch noch ne angenehme Nacht!
Und seid ruhig mal ein wenig freundlicher zu newfags hier in diesem Thread...


----------



## tear_jerker (2. August 2010)

ich hab mir grad mal deinen blog angeguckt benji. bist du tatsächlich der meinung das infokrieg.tv eine investigative journalismus seite ist?


----------



## Thoor (2. August 2010)

He Benji, wenn du die Welt echt verbessern willst hör auf in Foren rumzudiskutieren geh nach draussen und beweg was!


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

Nun, tear_jerker, dass behauptet wenigstens Infokrieg von sich selbst.

Und mein blog is noch jung. ich hab da bis jezz wenig erfahrung und poste dass, was meiner Meinung gut dünkt.
Oh, und danke dass du ihn dir mal angeguckt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nun, tear_jerker, dass behauptet wenigstens Infokrieg von sich selbst.
> 
> Und mein blog is noch jung. ich hab da bis jezz wenig erfahrung und poste dass, was meiner Meinung gut dünkt.
> Oh, und danke dass du ihn dir mal angeguckt hast
> ...



nichts zu danke. aber das mit dem behaupten ist bei infokrieg.tv nämlich sone sache..........es behaupt gerne und davon viel. investigativ bedeutet allerdings etwas mit beweisen zu hintermauern und nicht einfach nur wilde verschwörungstheorien zu verbreiten halte dich für investigativen journalismus eher an wikileaks und die 3 großen zeitungen die mit wikileaks seit neuesten kooperieren, wenn auch spiegel , times und guardian auch nicht frei von sünde sind.


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

Nun ich schenke Infokrieg mehr glauben als der Bild.


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

... Ich hab auf Youtube "Was ist Politik" eingegeben. DAS kam raus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2PcWKK1x19g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



lol


----------



## Grushdak (3. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ... Ich hab auf Youtube "Was ist Politik" eingegeben. DAS kam raus.


Genau dasselbe habe ich eben auch mal eingegeben ... allerdings bei Google und es kam ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (3. August 2010)

Guten Abend Buffed !


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2010)

Ein verspätetes "Guten Abend".


----------



## Breakyou (3. August 2010)

ein letztes mal für die nächsten 3 Wochen..
..guten Abend liebes Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

MTV spielt GUTEN Indie?! 
Ich und n' guter Freund nur so "O_O WTF"

Das, "Doch erst, wenn MTV wieder Musik spielt" Tshirt kann ich ja jetzt verbrennen..


Huhu Breakyou (:



edit: ah, hat sich erledigt...1x alle stunde tun sies'


----------



## The Paladin (3. August 2010)

Guten Abend. Ich eröffne die Nachtschwärmer heute mit dem Titel:

Internet Memes, welche kennt ihr, welche liebt ihr ^^

Edit: Hier ist Peter the Cat, King of /b/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Internet Memes, welche kennt ihr, welche liebt ihr ^^



Welche kennt ihr? Alle
Welche liebt ihr? Wenige : /


----------



## The Paladin (3. August 2010)

Definiere dich genauer, warum magst du so wenige Memes, mit Grund bitte.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Was ist bitte "internet memes"?


----------



## The Paladin (3. August 2010)

Aus einer Seite die sich speziell auf das Internet spezialisiert hat:

Nicht auf die Links klicken, ist nicht gut für eure Seele.

The word meme is commonly used by people who aren't retarded because it is in fact shorter to write the word "meme" than to write out "internet phenomena" or "something that will wind up on G4 tomorrow for all of the nerds to fap all over". It is well known that the only people that care about internet memes are sad fucks with no life. In the real world, the meme is known by its true name, "idea."

Edit: Und auf gut Deutsch: Als *Internet-Phänomen* (auch _Internet-Hype_ oder _Mem_) wird ein Konzept in Form eines Links oder einer Bild-, Ton- und Videodatei bezeichnet, die sich schnell über das Internet verbreitet.


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Edit: Hier ist Peter the Cat, King of /b/



Boxxy is' /b/ King


----------



## Vampless (3. August 2010)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Huhu (:


----------



## The Paladin (3. August 2010)

Das ist Courage Wolf, er ist auch ein Meme und erzählt dir was du machen musst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Boxxy is' /b/ King



Boxxy ist mein traummädel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich glaub die hat während der evolution irgendwo kopf angeschlagen oder so^^

ich weiss immer noch nicht was "internet meme" ist... ._.


----------



## The Paladin (3. August 2010)

Schau einen oberen Post von mir an. Dort steht es auf Internet Speak und Deutsch ^^


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

ist das ein internet meme?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (3. August 2010)

Jup, Xzibit ist ein Meme

A new /b/ and 4chan meme with so much potential lulz that it will make your head explode with epic delight. Behold: 

*YO/SUP DAWG, WE HEARD YOU LIKE X, SO WE PUT X IN YO X SO YOU CAN Y WHILE YOU Y.* 

Using the above formula, one can fill in the blanks to create a "Mad Xzibs" as they have been dubbed (from the word game _Mad Libs_). 

Based on Xzibit's catchphrase from the show, the meme sets the lulz trap by letting /b/tards fill in the gaps where the car owner's "hobby" and the resulting pimped-out ride's modifications are left open to the /b/magination. It has generated much original content and the average /b/tard's response to a SUP DAWG thread is usually something along the lines of, "Oh exploitable". 

There will always be one asstard who posts "SUP DAWG, WE HERD U LIEK MUDKIPZ...", but this is inevitable. 

_*PROTIP:*_ The original and correct format is "SUP DAWG". Don't be a faggot by putting "YO DAWG".


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Jup, Xzibit ist ein Meme



Ich würd die xzibit dinger nur indirekt als meme bezeichnen : /


----------



## Vampless (3. August 2010)

Ich versteh nur Bahnhof o.O
was ist /b/?


----------



## The Paladin (3. August 2010)

Es gibt auch einen Haufen Katzen als Memes weil /b/ total auf Katzen steht. Wer kann mir die berühmteste Katze nennen (Außer Peter)? Na wer weiß es?

@Vampless, schau in die Nachtschwärmer von gestern Abend und finde es heraus.


----------



## The Paladin (3. August 2010)

@Vampless, schau in die Nachtschwärmer von gestern Abend und finde es heraus.

Hier noch eine berühmtheit der Memes:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J---aiyznGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich würd die xzibit dinger nur indirekt als meme bezeichnen : /



xzibit ist das einzig witzige an MTV den typen mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. August 2010)

Grüße vom CampingPlatz, mit Handy kuz on sein is toll. 

Naja, bis kp iwann mal wieder.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

Diese Seite hat hier im Forum nichts verloren und wer den Link nochmal postet, bekommt 2 Tage Pause.


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> gleich hast die 2. verwarnung...
> 
> aber ich wette hier und jetzt um 10 euro das irgendwo auf der seite n foto von celiné ist!
> 
> :'D



Ne du, ich will mein leben nicht so zerstören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ne du, ich will mein leben nicht so zerstören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich lachte.

xD

ich lag grad echt vor lachen aufm boden.


----------



## The Paladin (3. August 2010)

Yay, Berserkerkitten ist hier: Hier mal ein Meme für dich:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1kDL4ZANqU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Bmhjf0rKe8[/youtube]

EPIC!


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

Nur weil es eine CUTZEh is' es kein Meme...


----------



## Vampless (3. August 2010)

wo ist mein post geblieben? 
ich hab doch was gepostet?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_S5cXbXe-4


----------



## The Paladin (3. August 2010)

Katzen werden auf /b/ förmlich Angebetet. Stealth Cat ist eine sogenannte Internet Cat, Katzen die durch das Internet populär geworden sind. Internet Cats sind sozusagen Memes.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Nur weil es eine CUTZEh is' es kein Meme...



ES IST CUTE PUPPIE OK

wayne meme

und ich dachte mädchen wie du finden niedlichkeit so toll =(


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Katzen werden auf /b/ förmlich Angebetet. Stealth Cat ist eine sogenannte Internet Cat, Katzen die durch das Internet populär geworden sind. Internet Cats sind sozusagen Memes.



Is' einfach quatsch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Is' einfach quatsch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



er istn beklopptes kleines kind

gott ich hasse kinder...


----------



## Vampless (3. August 2010)

eh paladin? 
ich hab nachtschwärmer von gestern 
alles durchgelesen hab nichts gefunden o:?


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> er istn beklopptes kleines kind
> 
> gott ich hasse kinder...



Deine Freundin ist schwanger.


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> er istn beklopptes kleines kind
> 
> gott ich hasse kinder...



er is' Das success Kind!
Du bist nur neidisch auf den Erfolg!


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine Freundin ist schwanger.



Wenn jetzt noch jemand reinrufen würde, "Aber nicht von ihm" währen wir hier auf 4chan niveau..


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine Freundin ist schwanger.



aber nicht von ihm!


----------



## The Paladin (3. August 2010)

@Vampless, man kann (und darf) /b/ nicht beschreiben.

hier sind die regeln

Da Rules

Edit: yay, first auf 7100 ^^


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> @Vampless, man kann (und darf) /b/ nicht beschreiben.
> 
> hier sind die regeln
> 
> ...



yay 2ter


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> @Vampless, man kann (und darf) /b/ nicht beschreiben.
> 
> hier sind die regeln
> 
> ...



Anon <3


----------



## Vampless (3. August 2010)

aha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wieso wurde mein post gelöscht o:?


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> nur so bekloppte verzogene gören regen mich auf die das gefühl haben wenn sie schreien kriegen sie alles...



Du beschreibst gerade meine Kindheit....mannoman das waren Zeiten


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

So, 5 Minuten nach meiner Verwarnung postet Thoor die Seite schon wieder. Wir sehen uns in zwei Tagen wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Du beschreibst gerade meine Kindheit....mannoman das waren Zeiten



das war mir schon vorher bewusst. 18 jähriges mädel das benz von eltern nicht will, papa verschafft nen job und das mädel fliegt noch nach england und australien...

als ich klein war musst ich mir aus wc rollen puppen basteln ok =( DAS war hart!

ich hab gar nix gepostet was geht ab hier o.O


----------



## Vampless (3. August 2010)

Aaaaachso es geht um die seite da. achso jetzt blick ich's wieso mein post gelöscht wurde. oke ja habs verstanden


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Aaaaachso es geht um die seite da. achso jetzt blick ich's wieso mein post gelöscht wurde. oke ja habs verstanden



Nix hast du verstanden, dass ist viel zu komplex :X


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> So, 5 Minuten nach meiner Verwarnung postet Thoor die Seite schon wieder. Wir sehen uns in zwei Tagen wieder.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Thoor hat doch gar keine Seite gepostet o.O


----------



## The Paladin (3. August 2010)

Puh, zum Glück poste ich diese Seite so

****chan, so kann man nicht gebannt werden? Aber wenn ich Regel nummer 9 des Internets glauben schenke, dann schon ^^


----------



## Vampless (3. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Nix hast du verstanden, dass ist viel zu komplex :X



man darf doch einfach nicht diesen namen da sagen von dieser seite. aus fertig xD
ich weiß zwar nicht was das für ne seite ist und wills auch nicht wissen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Thoor hat doch gar keine Seite gepostet o.O



Nöööö, hat die Seite nur 3 Posts nach meiner Ermahnung gleich wieder genannt. Meint ihr, ich mahne zum Spaß oder was?


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BAJare9v0m0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Nöööö, hat die Seite nur 3 Posts nach meiner Ermahnung gleich wieder genannt. Meint ihr, ich mahne zum Spaß oder was?



Dann hast du die Posts schon gelöscht, gut, daher das Missverständnis, das ich gar nicht so etwas gelesen habe


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann hast du die Posts schon gelöscht, gut, daher das Missverständnis, das ich gar nicht so etwas gelesen habe



Richtig.
Und jeder, der sich halbwegs dort auskennt und wenigstens 2-3 Gehirnzellen besitzt, kann sich auch denken, weshalb das auf buffed.de nix verloren hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann hast du die Posts schon gelöscht, gut, daher das Missverständnis, das ich gar nicht so etwas gelesen habe



ich hab auch shon gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (3. August 2010)

Ich kenn diese Seite garnicht xD
will sie auch garnicht kennen o:


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Und jeder, der sich halbwegs dort auskennt und wenigstens 2-3 Gehirnzellen besitzt, kann sich auch denken, weshalb das auf buffed.de nix verloren hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mag die Seite sowieso nicht... die ist mir zu sinnlos =/


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag die Seite sowieso nicht... die ist mir zu sinnlos =/



aber irgendein sinn muss sie doch haben oder?


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2010)

Und schon ist nichts mehr los


----------



## Vampless (3. August 2010)

Jap. 
Stillee ~


----------



## The Paladin (3. August 2010)

Stille Threads sind am gefährlichsten .......


----------



## tear_jerker (3. August 2010)

wenn ich sehe was auf den letzten seiten schon wieder los ist....
ich dachte wir hätten das gestern mit rule 1&2 geklärt?!
auch wenn "die-dessen-name-nicht gennant-werden-darf" die internet hate machine ist, sie unterhält mich ganz gut. ich lach immernoch über YOU DUN GOOFD und Cyberpolice


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

Das hat weniger mit Hate Machine zu tun als mit der Tatsache, dass die Seite nunmal eine der größten Galerien für yuri, yaoi und anderen Dreck ist.


----------



## Urengroll (3. August 2010)

Was geht Leute seit ihr mit mir down?^^


----------



## tear_jerker (3. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Das hat weniger mit Hate Machine zu tun als mit der Tatsache, dass die Seite nunmal eine der größten Galerien für yuri, yaoi und anderen Dreck ist.



sofern m00t (und der rest der mods) nicht pennt hält sich das in grenzen.


----------



## Dominau (3. August 2010)

*down sei mit Urengroll*


----------



## tear_jerker (3. August 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Was geht Leute seit ihr mit mir down?^^



i take the bite. warum down?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

Ich bin voll up. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2010)

Grade IHR kennt die Regelung bzgl. der Seite....


----------



## The Paladin (3. August 2010)

Hi ZAM, wie lange wahrst du denn nicht mehr bei den Nachtschwärmern?


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

Bereits nach 10 Minuten keine Lust mehr auf die Beta.


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hi ZAM, wie lange wahrst du denn nicht mehr bei den Nachtschwärmern?



Mind. 2 Wochen.


----------



## The Paladin (3. August 2010)

Hast du Dead Space gezockt ZAM? Wenn ja, wie findest du es (Und die derzeitigen infos über Dead Space 2)


----------



## tear_jerker (3. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Grade IHR kennt die Regelung bzgl. der Seite....



Wie?! Es gibt Regelungen extra dazu?! dann bin ich wohl in die Richtung besser ruhig <.<
aber hey, hallo ZAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (3. August 2010)

Hallo ZAM! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (3. August 2010)

ha! endlich hat einer gepostet so das ich wieder kann denn mein nächster post wird....wait for it........................................


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Grade IHR kennt die Regelung bzgl. der Seite....



Wieso gerade WIR? :<


----------



## Vampless (3. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso gerade WIR? :<



das hab ich mich auch gefragt! ;D
aber ich bin ja auch nochnicht solang hier..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. August 2010)

hachja Bersi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wen die nur alle wüsten *insgeheim lach* ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (3. August 2010)

.....LEGENDARY! 500 wuhu ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso gerade WIR? :<



das weist DU GANZ GENAU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (3. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das weist DU GANZ GENAU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er hat doch Alzheimer!^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. August 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Er hat doch Alzheimer!^^


achja stimmt ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hast du Dead Space gezockt ZAM? Wenn ja, wie findest du es (Und die derzeitigen infos über Dead Space 2)



Ja, durch.
Von den Schockeffekten wars anfangs echt geil, der Effekt hat sich aber spätestens nach der 3 Sektion ausgelutscht. Trotzdem machts Laune.
Bzgl. DS2 bin ich noch skeptisch - die E3-Präsentation war geil, aber vielleicht wirds zu "hell" und "actionorientiert". Mir würde es besser gefallen, wenn Visceral Games eher an der Survival Horror-Schraube dreht. *g*


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. August 2010)

Nabend und gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (3. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Nabend und gute Nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schlaf gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (3. August 2010)

Hi Leute und was habt ihr so den ganzen Tag gemacht? 

Bei mir hatn Kumpel übernachtet, hab gestern Abend erste Gilden ICC Stamm gehabt (Sind bis Rotface gekommen!) und da wollte der halt ma dabei sein weil er noch nicht 80 ist.

Dann war ich heute Abend noch für ne Stunde Fahrrad fahren. So ein iPod ist echt eine geniale Erfindung!


----------



## The Paladin (3. August 2010)

Tja, leider wird Dead Space 2 Actionreicher, aber dafür geht die durchaus interessante Story weiter. Und dieses Bild hier ost übrigens geil. 

Was siehst du auf dem Bild ZAM?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Tja, leider wird Dead Space 2 Actionreicher, aber dafür geht die durchaus interessante Story weiter. Und dieses Bild hier ost übrigens geil.
> 
> Was siehst du auf dem Bild ZAM?



Das Hordelogo in nem Zerglingsschwarm.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß nicht genau, was das über mich aussagt, aber das ist eindeutig eine Vagina.


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das weist DU GANZ GENAU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jap, ich weiß das ganz genau, weil ich ja so wahnsinnig oft mit der Seite auseinandersetze und sie überall poste...


----------



## Vrocas (3. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, was das über mich aussagt, aber das ist eindeutig eine Vagina.




Lol genau das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben aber hatte dann angst gebannt zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Lol genau das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben aber hatte dann angst gebannt zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach wo, das Wort an sich verstößt ja gegen keinerlei Regeln. Solange du keine Fotos davon postest - diese bitte nur per PN an mich.


----------



## Tabuno (3. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ach wo, das Wort an sich verstößt ja gegen keinerlei Regeln. Solange du keine Fotos davon postest - diese bitte nur per PN an mich.


Die Netiquette gilt auch für Whispers... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (3. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ach wo, das Wort an sich verstößt ja gegen keinerlei Regeln. Solange du keine Fotos davon postest - diese bitte nur per PN an mich.




Haha, ein ganz lustiger Moderator hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kenn dich noch nicht solange, hatte ne "etwas längere" buffed.de Pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (3. August 2010)

Ich löse das Bild auf. In der Mitte haben wir den Marker, Oben einen Slasher, In der Mitte einen Lurker und unten einen Leaper.

Hier mal Bilder mit denen ihr es vergleichen könnt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 < Marker




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

< Slasher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

< Lurker

Für den Leaper habe ich kein Bild gefunden was keine Gewalt enthält.

Edit: Für die, die Dead Space nicht gezockt haben. TUT ES ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich löse das Bild auf. In der Mitte haben wir den Marker, Oben einen Slasher, In der Mitte einen Lurker und unten einen Leaper.
> 
> Hier mal Bilder mit denen ihr es vergleichen könnt:
> 
> ...



Hätte ich richtig gelegen, wäre die Auflösung viel interessanter geworden. Trotzdem cool, wie man das zu nem Rorschach-Test umfunktionieren kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. August 2010)

Diese Beta kotzt mich an, wo isn' die startquest für hyjial?


----------



## Vrocas (3. August 2010)

Moonglade glaube ich.

GIB MIR DEIN BETA ACCOUNT WENN DU IHN NICHT HABEN WILLST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (3. August 2010)

Gute Nacht Leute, Ich schalte meinen PC normalerweise vor mitternacht ab. Bis morgen wieder bei den Nachtschwärmern (Oder Verschwörungen)


----------



## Petersburg (4. August 2010)

Letzt0r


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. August 2010)

Noch net.


----------



## Zonalar (4. August 2010)

Pwnd!
Nix da, ich bin Letzter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja, damit hat niemand gerechnet :=)


----------



## Ykon (4. August 2010)

Ich schon.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. August 2010)

Hey leute!
Letzter^^?


----------



## Ykon (4. August 2010)

Kitten macht wohl 'ne Nachtschicht, da kann keiner gewinnen. :/

Gute Nacht. <3


----------



## Vampless (4. August 2010)

Gutn Abend ;D


----------



## Riasin (4. August 2010)

Guten Abend, liebe Nachtschwärmer


----------



## The Paladin (4. August 2010)

Ich bin enttäuscht von MTV, richtig enttäuscht. Da wurde diese Woche in der Werbung gezeigt das neue Folgen von Game one kommen. Und was sehe ich, ne alte Folge mit Monster Hunter Tri. Ist es nicht irgendwie verboten wenn man neue Folgen in der Werbung verspricht und stattdessen Folgen von Mai/Juni kommen?

Edit: Ich habe gegoogled, diese Folge ist von April 2010


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ist es nicht irgendwie verboten wenn man neue Folgen in der Werbung verspricht und stattdessen Folgen von Mai/Juni kommen?


Streng verboten sogar!!! Solltest du jetzt ne Anzeige machen,fürchte ich heisst es hasta la vista MTV!


----------



## Petersburg (4. August 2010)

Endlich hab ich BioShock 2 durch das ende war super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (4. August 2010)

Ich gehe off, Gute Nacht Leute. Ich verfluche MTV für ihre "neuen" Game one Folgen und haue mich aufs Ohr.

Erst Jetzt BioShock 2 durch? Aber ich muss sagen. Je weiter man im Spiel kommt, desto leichter wird es. Besonders mit dem Insektenschwarm wenn er komplett aufgerüstet ist + Scout.


----------



## mmeCeliné (4. August 2010)

Die Vinyl Abteilung unseres Saturns' hat mich heute, wirklich überrascht.


----------



## Petersburg (4. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich gehe off, Gute Nacht Leute. Ich verfluche MTV für ihre "neuen" Game one Folgen und haue mich aufs Ohr.
> 
> Erst Jetzt BioShock 2 durch? Aber ich muss sagen. Je weiter man im Spiel kommt, desto leichter wird es. Besonders mit dem Insektenschwarm wenn er komplett aufgerüstet ist + Scout.



Ich habs nur mit dem Elektro Plasmid gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (4. August 2010)

Ok, BioShock 2 hat mich wachgerüttelt. Ich sage einfach mal, ich habe alle Little Sisters gut behandelt und keine einzige davon "geerntet"

Edit: Wie kann man mit dem Elektro teil spielen? Es ist für mich nutzlos.


----------



## Petersburg (4. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ok, BioShock 2 hat mich wachgerüttelt. Ich sage einfach mal, ich habe alle Little Sisters gut behandelt und keine einzige davon "geerntet"
> 
> Edit: Wie kann man mit dem Elektro teil spielen? Es ist für mich nutzlos.



Elektro auf den Gegner, Headshot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: So hab ichs auch im 1. Teil gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (4. August 2010)

Bei mir ist die Strategie so:

Normale Gegner: Insektenschwarm und einfach nur zusehen wie sie schreien, in der Gegend rumrennen und dann Sterben.
Big Daddy: Alles in der Umgebung Hacken, Fallen machen, Panzerbrechende Munition laden und dann einfach losschießen + Insektenschwarm
Alpha Daddies: Insektenschwarm + Panzerbrechende Munition
Big Sisters: Dasselbe wie Big Daddy, nur unter Zeitdruck.
Die Fetten Typen (Spiele seit ner weile BS2 nicht mehr ^^): Einfrieren und draufhauen.
Magier: Ich weiß nicht mehr, ich hasse die Magier, Insektenschwarm ist gut gegen sie.

Edit: Die Spinnentypen: Insektenschwarm xD


----------



## Petersburg (4. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Strategie so:
> 
> Normale Gegner: Insektenschwarm und einfach nur zusehen wie sie schreien, in der Gegend rumrennen und dann Sterben.
> Big Daddy: Alles in der Umgebung Hacken, Fallen machen, Panzerbrechende Munition laden und dann einfach losschießen.
> ...



Und meine ist so:

Normaler Gegner: Elektroschock, Headshot

Big Daddy: Elektro shocks, und einfach mit der Mg drauf

Alpha Daddies: Elektro Schock, 2x Mit den Schweren Nieten Headshot

Big Sister: Elektroschocks, mit allem was ich habe schießen

Die Fetten Typen deren Namen ich auch vergessen habe: Elektroschock, 2x MIt schweren NIeten Headshot

Magier: Elektroschock, Harpunieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (4. August 2010)

olololol!
Zensur!!einself!
Mein Post von 6:45 heut morgen wurde gelöscht! 

Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Olliruh (4. August 2010)

abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na was treibt ihr so ?


----------



## Petersburg (4. August 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Leute unter Strom setzen und ihnen eine Harpune durch den Kopf jagen. Und was machst du so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (4. August 2010)

mhhh 
zur zeit zieh ich nen paar kickflips xD


----------



## Firun (4. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> olololol!
> Zensur!!einself!
> Mein Post von 6:45 heut morgen wurde gelöscht!
> 
> Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer.


  Die Nachtschwärmer Posten nur zwischen 21 und* 6 Uhr *MEZ erlaubt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (4. August 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Die Nachtschwärmer Posten nur zwischen 21 und* 6 Uhr *MEZ erlaubt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich beliebte zu scherzen.
Wobei es ja schon sehr verdächtig ist... buffed scheint also unliebsame Posts zu löschen... was ist noch gelöscht worden? Was wird noch vertuscht? Was sind das für verdächtige "unsichtbare Mitglieder"?


----------



## Firun (4. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich beliebte zu scherzen.
> Wobei es ja schon sehr verdächtig ist... buffed scheint also unliebsame Posts zu löschen... was ist noch gelöscht worden? Was wird noch vertuscht? Was sind das für verdächtige "unsichtbare Mitglieder"?



Sei doch froh das dein Post nur gelöscht wurde und du wegen des klaren Regel verstoßes nicht gleich eine Verwarnung bekommen hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *ironieoff*


----------



## Asayur (4. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ok, BioShock 2 hat mich wachgerüttelt. Ich sage einfach mal, ich habe alle Little Sisters gut behandelt und keine einzige davon "geerntet"
> 
> Edit: Wie kann man mit dem Elektro teil spielen? Es ist für mich nutzlos.


Wie kann man das Elektro Plasmid nutzlos finden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt doch nix besseres als die Gegner zu britzeln und danach per Headshot umzunieten (ha, Wortspiel, kracher)
Hab auch so gut wie nur das Elektro Plasmid benutzt, ab und an vielleicht noch ein wenig Feuer, aber Elektro war mein liebstes, genau wie die aufgerüstete 
Nietenwumme *gg*


----------



## Riasin (4. August 2010)

Gähn, gute Nacht


----------



## Olliruh (4. August 2010)

hadde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (4. August 2010)

kennt jmd tony hawk`s american wasteland?


----------



## Asayur (4. August 2010)

D-D-D-Doublepost! *gg*


----------



## Jester (4. August 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Sei doch froh das dein Post nur gelöscht wurde und du wegen des klaren Regel verstoßes nicht gleich eine Verwarnung bekommen hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich danke dir, Firun, Höllenfürst und strahlendster Mod unter den Mods!
Aber mal ernsthaft, was sind "unsichtbare Mitglieder"?


----------



## Firun (4. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich danke dir, Firun, Höllenfürst und strahlendster Mod unter den Mods!
> Aber mal ernsthaft, was sind "unsichtbare Mitglieder"?



Ehre dem Ehre gebührt..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber deine Frage ist wirklich interesannt hm...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLrSEsdurbs


----------



## Spudy (4. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Endlich hab ich BioShock 2 durch das ende war super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finde das Ende auch super. Mir gefällt das Game richtig gut.


----------



## Petersburg (4. August 2010)

Riasin schrieb:


> Gähn, gute Nacht



Womit Glaubst du der nur 3 Posts hast in dem Heligen Nachtschwärmer posten zu dürfen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (4. August 2010)

naja egal ich bin auch weg 
morgen wird ein laaaanger tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nacht


----------



## Jester (5. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Womit Glaubst du der nur 3 Posts hast in dem Heligen Nachtschwärmer posten zu dürfen?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Womit glaubst du hier posten zu dürfen?


----------



## Vampless (5. August 2010)

Stille....keiner mehr on?


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Stille....keiner mehr on?



Ich bin online (:


Ist der Saturn in berlin eigentlich der einzige mit (guter) vinyl abteilunbg? oo


----------



## Vampless (5. August 2010)

wenigstens eine ist on (: Guten Moren/Abend/Nacht : DD!
also unser saturn hat auch einen..
wusstest du, dass es auch neue alben gibt, die als vinyls veröffentlicht werden? Ich kann den Reiz daran nicht ganz nachvollziehen..
kennst du dich damit aus celiné?
Wie ist der Klang von neuen alben die auf vinyl veröffentlicht werden?


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> wenigstens eine ist on (: Guten Moren/Abend/Nacht : DD!
> also unser saturn hat auch einen..
> aber es gibt auch neue alben die als vinyls veröffentlicht werden obwohl ich den reiz daran nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann.
> kennst du dich damit aus celiné?
> wie ist der klang von vinyls, also von neuren alben wenn du sowas hast?



Vinyl is' halt besser, viel besser, desweiteren ist es einfach episch.
Ist halt in etwa wie mp³ und flac dateien.


----------



## Vampless (5. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Vinyl is' halt besser, viel besser, desweiteren ist es einfach episch.
> Ist halt in etwa wie mp³ und flac dateien.



Und da ist kein Rauschen zu hören?
Na klar ist das Episch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann ich mir schon vorstellen.
wieviel kosten solche dinger durchschnittlich?


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Und da ist kein Rauschen zu hören?
> Na klar ist das Episch.
> 
> 
> ...



Was soll da rauschen? D:

12 - ....3000$ vielleicht sogar noch weiter, 
die; Botch - we are the romans (firstprees) kostet knapp 3000 euronen...wenn ich die mal in die finger kriegen würde, argh ich würde überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Aber im normalfall rechnet vom mit 10-30 Euro


----------



## Vampless (5. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Was soll da rauschen? D:
> 
> 12 - ....3000$ vielleicht sogar noch weiter,
> die; Botch - we are the romans (firstprees) kostet knapp 3000 euronen...wenn ich die mal in die finger kriegen würde, argh ich würde überlegen
> ...




Ja, bei den Oldschool Beatles etc. Zeuchs rauschts ja auch :'D

WOAS? 3000? für eine Scheibe? Ouh. Verdammt das ist Teuer..
Da kann ich mich ja zufrieden geben das die letztens im Müller ein Angebot hatten!
5.55€ für Dookie von Green Day und nochmal 5.55€ für Billy Talent I :'D


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Ja, bei den Oldschool Beatles etc. Zeuchs rauschts ja auch :'D
> 
> WOAS? 3000? für eine Scheibe? Ouh. Verdammt das ist Teuer..
> Da kann ich mich ja zufrieden geben das die letztens im Müller ein Angebot hatten!
> 5.55€ für Dookie von Green Day und nochmal 5.55€ für Billy Talent I :'D



Das liegt, aber eher an den anlagen damals, das allgemeine plattenspieler prinzip is' eigentlich rauschfrei.

Is' Halt eine erst Druck von einer wirklich guten scheibe, die es...lass mich lügen wenige tausend mal gibt.

Für Vinyl? o_O 5.55?


----------



## Vampless (5. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Das liegt, aber eher an den anlagen damals, das allgemeine plattenspieler prinzip is' eigentlich rauschfrei.
> 
> Is' Halt eine erst Druck von einer wirklich guten scheibe, die es...lass mich lügen wenige tausend mal gibt.
> 
> Für Vinyl? o_O 5.55?



Nein für ne Normale CD natürlich.
Vinyl von Green Day würds wohl kaum geben.
und wenns das gibt dann will ich es haben! *-*


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Nein für ne Normale CD natürlich.
> Vinyl von Green Day würds wohl kaum geben.
> und wenns das gibt dann will ich es haben! *-*



Entschuldige, aber ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es sie nicht gibt.

Wobei es bei Saturn teilweiße schon ne Menge Müll gibt,


----------



## Vampless (5. August 2010)

Stehst wohl nicht auf Powerchord geschrammel? :'D


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Stehst wohl nicht auf Powerchord geschrammel? :'D



Nein, dass wirklich nicht,

Ich hab mir heute ne platte, nur wegen diesem Song gekauft, gott das Intro alleine ist, 
episch :'D


----------



## Vampless (5. August 2010)

Das Intro ist echt episch (;


----------



## bilibishere (5. August 2010)

Schon oder noch Wach?^^


----------



## Vampless (5. August 2010)

Also ich bin noch wach ;D


----------



## bilibishere (5. August 2010)

Kann und will nich schlafen^^


----------



## Jester (5. August 2010)

Wenn ihr epische Musik wollt empfehle ich euch diese musikalische Offenbarung.
Ab Minute 6:00 halte ich den Song für einen der besten, die je von Menschengeist geschaffen wurden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (5. August 2010)

MIEP
Guten Abend Schwärmer, ich bin wieder da =D


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> MIEP
> Guten Abend Schwärmer, ich bin wieder da =D



cool!
und wer bist du?


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Wenn ihr epische Musik wollt empfehle ich euch diese musikalische Offenbarung.
> Ab Minute 6:00 halte ich den Song für einen der besten, die je von Menschengeist geschaffen wurden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leider nein ):


Guten Abend liebe schwärmer (:


----------



## Exzelsor (5. August 2010)

Ein Exzelsor =D
Ich war eine lange Zeit aktiv, bis der böse Banhammer von lilly und carcha zugeschlagen hat. Inzwischen dankbar entbannt, und nun wieder voll da =D


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> cool!
> und wer bist du?



!


----------



## Exzelsor (5. August 2010)

Ach, den Razyl gibts ja auch noch. Razyl, schön dich wiederzulesen xD


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Ach, den Razyl gibts ja auch noch. Razyl, schön dich wiederzulesen xD



?!?!?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Ein Exzelsor =D
> Ich war eine lange Zeit aktiv, bis der böse Banhammer von lilly und carcha zugeschlagen hat. Inzwischen dankbar entbannt, und nun wieder voll da =D



aha :O
war wohl noch vor meiner zeit


----------



## Exzelsor (5. August 2010)

Definitif, aber mir kam der Bann garnich so lange vor eigentlich xD


----------



## Olliruh (5. August 2010)

na was treibt ihr so für untaten?


----------



## Exzelsor (5. August 2010)

Garkeine mehr, sonst krieg ich wieder Banhammer inne Fresse >.<


----------



## The Paladin (5. August 2010)

Ok, ich habe mir ein neues Spiel gekauft. Aber das Laufwerk kann die CD nicht lesen. Das Laufwerk ist nicht kaputt, alle anderen CD´s gehen. Nur die Neue geht nicht, irgendwer ne Antwort darauf?


----------



## Exzelsor (5. August 2010)

Chuck Norris oder Hogger^^


----------



## Olliruh (5. August 2010)

ist das spiel neu oder gebraucht?

vllt zerritzt die cd oder ne gebrante cd xD


----------



## The Paladin (5. August 2010)

Die ist neu, Heute gekauft.

Edit: Bei mir kommt plötzlich Werbung per Internet Explorer, obwohl ich ihn deinstalliert habe. Spybot kann nix finden. Kennt jemand ein gutes Programm gegen Viren und so?


----------



## Reflox (5. August 2010)

CD-Laufwerk mal rausputzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. August 2010)

kasperski ist gut gegen viren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hauptsache ausländisch


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Olliruh (5. August 2010)

nabend


----------



## Vampless (5. August 2010)

abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Huhu (:


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schöne Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. August 2010)

na the pala läufts?


----------



## Vampless (5. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Schöne Sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke (:


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Danke (:


Bis auf den kleinen Schwarzenrand^^


----------



## Olliruh (5. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Bis auf den kleinen Schwarzenrand^^



das macht das bild more epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (5. August 2010)

Also Ich mag den Rand^^


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Also Ich mag den Rand^^


Wenn jede seite gleich Breit ist würd eich ihn auch mögen aber so xD


----------



## Thoor (5. August 2010)

Wieder da nach ner lächerlichen und enberechtigen Sperre

aber was erwartet man hier noch...


----------



## Olliruh (5. August 2010)

wieso ist doch oben gleich breit & an den seiten gleich breit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. August 2010)

welcome back Thoor


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wieder da nach ner lächerlichen und enberechtigen Sperre
> 
> aber was erwartet man hier noch...


Was haste den gemacht ?


----------



## Thoor (5. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Was haste den gemacht ?



ne bestimmte seite in nem völlig sinnlosen zusammenhang erwähnt und von nem "mod" gebannt wurde weil er in dem moment "verwarnt" hatte als ichs gepostet habe

aber na ja....


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

@Thoor 
Wie lang warst du denn gesperrt?


----------



## Olliruh (5. August 2010)

2tage


----------



## Thoor (5. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> @Thoor
> Wie lang warst du denn gesperrt?



2 Tage weil ich ne Internet Seite erwähnt habe auf der angeblich böse Sachen zu finden sind (wie auf ca 80% der Internet Seiten)... das witzige war das die angebliche "Verwarnung" genau dann ausgesprochen wurde als ichs gepostet habe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ne bestimmte seite in nem völlig sinnlosen zusammenhang erwähnt und von nem "mod" gebannt wurde weil er in dem moment "verwarnt" hatte als ichs gepostet habe
> 
> aber na ja....



Die mods hier schwingen halt verdammt gerne ihre hämmer, eh banhammer


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2010)

Ich wurde 3 Tage gesperrt weil Ich mich fuer das Forum hier eingesetzt habe fuer das menschliche...


----------



## Thoor (5. August 2010)

Wie auch immer....


----------



## TheEwanie (5. August 2010)

Die Mods eben :> *Big Awon of doooooom meldet sich zu Wort.*


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich wurde 3 Tage gesperrt weil Ich mich fuer das Forum hier eingesetzt habe fuer das menschliche...


Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?





http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/162560-jetzt-reichts/

Wollte nur das hier mal etwas mehr Stimmung und so rein kommt. Nicht immer alles nach Regeln.


----------



## TheEwanie (5. August 2010)

Mit 7058 Post sollte man auch mindestens ein mal gebannt werden. *g*


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2010)

Ich muss aber erwaehnen. Wenn man sich meine Anfangspost so anschaut, habe Ich sehr vielen Leuten geholfen. Denke mal .. so 10% spam und 90% Hilfe.

Aber schaut Euch an, seit wann Ich im Forum angemeldet bin. Da moechte Ich bei Razyl gar nicht anfangen.


----------



## tonygt (5. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...-jetzt-reichts/
> 
> Wollte nur das hier mal etwas mehr Stimmung und so rein kommt. Nicht immer alles nach Regeln.



OMfg wenn man sich den Thread so durchliest gibt das leider einen sehr guten Aufschluss über die Art und Weise der WoW Community <.<.

Edit: "einen Teil der WoW Community", sind ja net alle so dämlich drauf.


----------



## Firun (5. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/162560-jetzt-reichts/
> 
> Wollte nur das hier mal etwas mehr Stimmung und so rein kommt. Nicht immer alles nach Regeln.




Ja das war ein schöner Thread...  nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> OMfg wenn man sich den Thread so durchliest gibt das leider einen sehr guten Aufschluss über die Art und Weise der WoW Community <.<.


Kann man über jede Community sagen!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. August 2010)

Abend!


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend!


Tach


----------



## Olliruh (5. August 2010)

ich finds ja lustig wie die community reagiert wenn nur weil einer mal sagt wie es ist ...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. August 2010)

Alles fit bei euch? Und wer sind die ganzen neuen hier?


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Alles fit bei euch? Und wer sind die ganzen neuen hier?


Was verstehst du unter''Neu''?


----------



## The Paladin (5. August 2010)

Es funzt nichts, diese blöde Internet Explorer Werbung hört einfach nicht auf. Ich will keine Herrenmode, ich will nicht Travian oder die Stämme spielen. Ich kenne mich zu wenig mit Computern aus um irgendwas anstellen zu können.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. August 2010)

Neu: Ich hab euch hier noch nie gesehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Neu: Ich hab euch hier noch nie gesehn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eeeeh alter humpel!

*flosse*

fit?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Es funzt nichts, diese blöde Internet Explorer Werbung hört einfach nicht auf. Ich will keine Herrenmode, ich will nicht Travian oder die Stämme spielen. Ich kenne mich zu wenig mit Computern aus um irgendwas anstellen zu können.


Opera ftw!

Btw...Abend.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. August 2010)

THOOR ALKO. *-*

Joa passt schon, selbst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (5. August 2010)

Ich benutze nur Mozilla Firefox, es ist ja das komische daran. Ich habe IE schon längst deinstalliert und heue kommt plötzlich IE Werbung die nicht aufhört!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich benutze nur Mozilla Firefox, es ist ja das komische daran. Ich habe IE schon längst deinstalliert und heue kommt plötzlich IE Werbung die nicht aufhört!



CCleaner drüberlaufn lassn und alles was mit IE zu tun hat schreddern.


----------



## mastergamer (5. August 2010)

Guten Abend!


----------



## Olliruh (5. August 2010)

>_<
ignorier das doch einfach xD


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich benutze nur Mozilla Firefox, es ist ja das komische daran. Ich habe IE schon längst deinstalliert und heue kommt plötzlich IE Werbung die nicht aufhört!


Bei mir kommt in Firefox aber auch nur Werbung, manchmal soviel dass sich mein Pc aufhängt.


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2010)

Safari ftw


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt in Firefox aber auch nur Werbung, manchmal soviel dass sichmein Pc aufhängt.



Also bei Opera kommt nie was...konnte mich zu meinen FF Zeiten nicht an Werbung erinnern.


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Safari ftw


Nene ich bleib FireFox trotzdem treu xD


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Safari ftw



Feuerfuchs für den sieg


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Feuerfuchs für den sieg



Safari laedt schneller als Firefox und man hat eine tolle Funktion mit Safari direkt Youtube-Videos auf den Rechner zu laden!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Safari laedt schneller als Firefox und man hat eine tolle Funktion mit Safari direkt Youtube-Videos auf den Rechner zu laden!



Nur weil es der billige Failphone Browser ist.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Opera (mini) > Safari


----------



## ZAM (5. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt in Firefox aber auch nur Werbung, manchmal soviel dass sich mein Pc aufhängt.



Das klingt nach nem Hijacker. Intensiven Virenscan durchführen, Rootkits prüfen etc.


----------



## The Paladin (5. August 2010)

Ich habe CCleaner drüberlaufen lassen und er hat ca. 380 MB Daten die er löschen will. Soll ich das empfohlene löschen lassen oder könnte es was wichtiges löschen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das klingt nach nem Hijacker. Intensiven Virenscan durchführen, Rootkits prüfen etc.



Er soll mal Malwarebytes laden und drüberlaufen lassen...klasse Programm.


----------



## Olliruh (5. August 2010)

kommt drauf an ob du das zeug brauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich würd dir die komplette version empfehlen danach ist dein pc auch wieder top


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das klingt nach nem Hijacker. Intensiven Virenscan durchführen, Rootkits prüfen etc.


Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich habe CCleaner drüberlaufen lassen und er hat ca. 380 MB Daten die er löschen will. Soll ich das empfohlene löschen lassen oder könnte es was wichtiges löschen?



Du kannst glaube ne Sicherheitskopie machen...lösch erstmal alles, was das IE Symbol hat, da kann 100 pro nix passieren...sollte aber eig auch so nich.


----------



## The Paladin (5. August 2010)

Ok, ich habe CCleaner alles löschen lassen. Und habe wieder alles Analysieren lassen. Die Internet Explorer sachen sind wieder da, sie lassen sich nicht löschen.


----------



## Thoor (5. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> THOOR ALKO. *-*
> 
> Joa passt schon, selbst?
> 
> ...



ich.... ich bin tief bewegt... so eine herzliche begrüssung :O

jo immer ;p


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2010)

GUTEN TAG KAMERADEN!


----------



## Olliruh (5. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe CCleaner alles löschen lassen. Und habe wieder alles Analysieren lassen. Die Internet Explorer sachen sind wieder da, sie lassen sich nicht löschen.



schreib ein ticket 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> GUTEN TAG KAMERADEN!



WARUM BIST DU NICHT AUF DEM WACKEN UNGLÄUBIGER

*pogo flosse o/*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. August 2010)

Bei den ganzen neuen muss ich jmd den ich kenn so herzlich begrüßen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> WARUM BIST DU NICHT AUF DEM WACKEN UNGLÄUBIGER
> 
> *pogo flosse o/*



WEIL!!!!!!!!! ich kein geld bzw. leute hatte die mitkommen und sowas :/


----------



## Thoor (5. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen neuen muss ich jmd den ich kenn so herzlich begrüßen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mer kenne üs scho lang.... sie metenander gwachse sie verwachse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haha schweizer mundart rockt!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. August 2010)

Schweizer sind toll. 

LACHMANN! Traum meiner schlaflosen nächte!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> LACHMANN! Traum meiner schlaflosen nächte!



HUMPEL! du .. du .. licht am ende des dunklen tunnels der anti-alkoholischen getränke!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> WEIL!!!!!!!!! ich kein geld bzw. leute hatte die mitkommen und sowas :/


Du verkaufst ne Niere -> viel Geld

Viel Geld -> jeder will mit dir Wacken.





Ist das so schwer?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du verkaufst ne Niere -> viel Geld
> 
> Viel Geld -> jeder will mit dir Wacken.
> 
> ...



meine niere bleibt meine niere!

dafür geh ich nächstes jahr ;D


----------



## The Paladin (5. August 2010)

Mein Vater hat das Modem und ich einen Internet-Stick. Kann es möglich sein das mein Vater (Der IE benutzt) immer wieder diese Dateien rauftut? Er spielt gerne im Internet Poker und so auf IE. Ist das überhaupt möglich?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. August 2010)

Ich zahl dir 10 Euro für deine Leber Lachi!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> meine niere bleibt meine niere!
> 
> dafür geh ich nächstes jahr ;D


Anderer Vorschlag: Du nimmst Humpels Niere...


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich zahl dir 10 Euro für deine Leber Lachi!



die ist nicht mal mehr 10 cent wert :/ aber das was von der noch übrig ist brauch ich selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (5. August 2010)

Warum willst du seine Leber? Ich habe noch nie im Leben Alkohol probiert, obwohl mein vater und mein Onkel immer wieder mich auf ein Bier einladen und ich ablehne. Meine Leber ist gesünder ^^

Edit: Meine Nieren will niemand, die haben Sandstein und haben ne Zeit lang Blut abgesondert.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich zahl dir 10 Euro für deine Leber Lachi!


Einmal mit Bier vollgesaugter Lappen? Kommt sofort!


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

DA geh ich nächstes jahr wieder hin


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2010)

nurnoch 43 tage bis zum heidenfest 
yay


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Geht wer Summer Breeze ??
Nur noch 12 Tage!


----------



## Olliruh (5. August 2010)

Lachmann du hast 2(!) Nieren xD


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Geht wer Summer Breeze ??
> Nur noch 12 Tage!



Ich war auf dem summer BLAST


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. August 2010)

Geht wer Rock am See oder Spirit from the Street Festival? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Geht wer Summer Breeze ??
> Nur noch 12 Tage!



hat auch ein nettes line-up dieses jahr :O


Olliruh schrieb:


> Lachmann du hast 2(!) Nieren xD



aber 2 sind besser als 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Geht wer Rock am See oder Spirit from the Street Festival?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klingt nach Punk  oder ist das Oi! ?

Lachmann ich geb dir 10 Euro 50 cent und ne Büroklammer, aus der kannste dir was lustiges basteln!


----------



## Olliruh (5. August 2010)

toushe oder wie man das schreibt XD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. August 2010)

Rock am See sind Tote Hosen und WIZO.
Spirit ist Punk und Oi! Mit einem genialen Line Up. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Klingt nach Punk  oder ist das Oi! ?
> 
> Lachmann ich geb dir 10 Euro 50 cent und ne Büroklammer, aus der kannste dir was lustiges basteln!



behalt dein scheiß geld! GIB DIE BÜROKLAMMER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Spirit ist Punk und Oi! Mit einem *genialen Line Up*.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Onkelz
Frei.Wild
Berserker
Massendefekt
Unantastbar

?.?

*.*

o.o

das wär mal n geiles konzert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (5. August 2010)

yay, es hat sich keine Werbung mehr blicken lassen. CCleaner hat es drauf. Obwohl die Internet Explorer Sachen immer wieder auftauchen, jedo im kleinen Ausmaß (Am Anfang hatten die IE-Sachen 287 MB, jetzt nur noch 1,60 M


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Onkelz
> Frei.Wild
> Berserker
> Massendefekt
> ...



Nope.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> das wär mal n geiles konzert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein geiles konzert ist in meiner sig :<

DIESES ultra geile line-up + special guests= varg und eisregen
&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Nope.


Stimm ich dir zu^^


----------



## Thoor (5. August 2010)

"Paris Hilton ist ca so sexy wie ein Toastbrot" xD

BTW ich hab heute gelernt dass...

- Hinter einem Mini Coper JCW ,mit demselben Auspuff allerdings nem Bastuck Stück mit Anlage ab Kat, stehen keine gute Idee ist um das ultimative Youtube Poser Video zu drehen und der vorne Vollgas gibt... mir hats alle Beinhaare weggebrannt und das Felisch verkokelt^^

/e celine weiss halt nicht was gut ist, darum ist sie ja nicht die beste... :-P


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> "Paris Hilton ist ca so sexy wie ein Toastbrot" xD



Das ist eine infame Beleidigung von Toastbrot.


----------



## The Paladin (5. August 2010)

@Thoor: Mein Gehirn hatte nach deinem Satz ein Absturz ............


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Das ist eine infame Beleidigung von Toastbrot.



toastbrot > paris hilton


----------



## Olliruh (5. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> - Hinter einem Mini Coper JCW ,mit demselben Auspuff allerdings nem Bastuck Stück mit Anlage ab Kat, stehen keine gute Idee ist um das ultimative Youtube Poser Video zu drehen und der vorne Vollgas gibt... mir hats alle Beinhaare weggebrannt und das Felisch verkokelt^^
> 
> /e celine weiss halt nicht was gut ist, darum ist sie ja nicht die beste... :-P



coole story , bro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> toastbrot > paris hilton


Von der größe des Gehirns?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Von der größe des Gehirns?



auch ,aber allgemein gesehen ist toastbrot viel,viel,vieeeel besser als paris hilton


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. August 2010)

Frei.Wild ist doof. 

Dieses Jahr sind da:
WIZO
Dritte Wahl
Fuckin' Faces
Oxo86
Zaunpfahl
Fahnenflucht
DDP

und moderiert wird das ganze Festival vom heiligen Wölfi.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Von der größe des Gehirns?



Toastbrot schmeckt besser als Paris Hilton, ist sexuell attraktiver, ist schwerer zu haben, macht vor Kameras nicht reflexartig die Beine breit und ist einfach super mit Käse und Schinken. Paris Hilton mit Käse und Schinken ist immer noch Paris Hilton. Toastbrot>Paris.


----------



## Thoor (5. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> @Thoor: Mein Gehirn hatte nach deinem Satz ein Absturz ............



also ich löse mal auf mit A=C

Mini Coper JCW ,mit demselben Auspuff allerdings nem Bastuck Stück mit Anlage ab Kat

Mini Copper 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JCW = John Cooper Works, sowas wie "GTI" von Mini




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der hat so nen Auspuff dran (Zubehörteil von Mini




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt hat mein freund seinen min aber getunet und zwar mit nem Bastuck Auspuff ab Katalysator...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das liebe kinder ist ein bastuck exhaust... nur hat er nicht das endrohr sondern das stück vom katalysator zum endrohr gewechselt...

dadurch tönt der auspuff jetzt wien donnerknall und dazu das affenmegaturbogeile zusätzliche geräusch von nachverbrennendem benzin sorgt z.t. für zusätzlich kleine flämmchen hinten raus...


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> auch ,aber allgemein gesehen ist toastbrot viel,viel,vieeeel besser als paris hilton


Stimmt wenn an Mr. Toast denke!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Stimmt wenn an Mr. Toast denke!



mr. toast ist eh außer konkurrenz


----------



## Dominau (5. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Frei.Wild ist doof.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gewisse Leute wissen eben nicht wer der Boss ist.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gewisse Leute wissen eben nicht wer der Boss ist.



frei.wild ist trotzdem scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. August 2010)

Dafür sind die Onkelz genial, ich glaub ich würd locker 200€ für n Konzert mit denen zahlen.


----------



## Thoor (5. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> frei.wild ist trotzdem scheiße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie gesagt: gewisse Leute wissen eben nicht wer der Boss ist.

@Humpel: ich hatte grade nen lachflash weil ich mir deinen titel bildlich vorgestellt habe, danke dafür xD


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: gewisse Leute wissen eben nicht wer der Boss ist.


Stimmt.
Ich bin hier der Boss!xD


----------



## Thoor (5. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Ich bin hier der Boss!xD



Nicht wirklich Dude, nicht wirklich

trotzdem

*brofistflosse o/*


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: gewisse Leute wissen eben nicht wer der Boss ist.



pff


----------



## Thoor (5. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> pff



Pff dich nach Wacken -.-


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Ich kenn Frei Wild nicht mal xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. August 2010)

Haste nix verpasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Pff dich nach Wacken -.-



pff dich doch selber nach wacken!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> pff dich doch selber nach wacken!


Pff dich in die Küche und hol dir bier!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Pff dich in die Küche und hol dir bier!



pff du dich ins obdachlosen heim und lass dich sexuell belästigen!


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Nenene was ihr alle mal wieder braucht ist Schlaf, also pff euch ins Bett ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. August 2010)

Ihr seid alle Abschaum ich will euch nicht mehr sehn 
denn seit heute bin ich Gott und ihr seid stinkendes Gekreuch 
Mein Reich wird endlich kommen und mein Wille wird geschehn 
wie im Himmel so auf Erden denn ihr labert dummes Zeug


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> pff du dich ins obdachlosen heim und lass dich sexuell belästigen!



ok. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> ok.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



brave kleine schimmlige semmel


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. August 2010)

Auf sowas steht Alko doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle Abschaum ich will euch nicht mehr sehn
> denn seit heute bin ich Gott und ihr seid stinkendes Gekreuch
> Mein Reich wird endlich kommen und mein Wille wird geschehn
> wie im Himmel so auf Erden denn ihr labert dummes Zeug


Gott?
Ich bin das Fliegendes Spaghettimonster!
Fall auf die Knie und küss meine Schuhe!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Auf sowas steht Alko doch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sich von obdachlosen sexuell belästigen zu lassen? ich wusste es...


----------



## The Paladin (6. August 2010)

Böser Humpel, dich akzeptiere ich nicht als Gott. Schäm dich doch etwas! Ab auf den Benimmstuhl!!!


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Böser Humpel, dich akzeptiere ich nicht als Gott. Schäm dich doch etwas! Ab auf den Benimmstuhl!!!


Ne in die Ecke mit ihm!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0sZ8WM2wRrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sich von obdachlosen sexuell belästigen zu lassen? ich wusste es...


Ja, es ist wahr...

Ich stehe dazu...oder besser darauf!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, es ist wahr...
> 
> Ich stehe dazu...oder besser darauf!



DU bist eine perverse schimmlige semmel!
mit pferdesalami


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. August 2010)

Steht Haxxler auch auf sowas? Der liest die ganze Zeit nur mit und meldet sich nicht zu Wort, die grüne Macht ist echt böse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Steht Haxxler auch auf sowas? Der liest die ganze Zeit nur mit und meldet sich nicht zu Wort, die grüne Macht ist echt böse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so punks wie du müssen halt kontrolliert werden, die machen sonst noch was böses :O


btw. haxxler
du hörst doch dream evil oder? :O


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2010)

ne der notiert schon wen er wielange bannen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, es ist wahr...
> 
> Ich stehe dazu...oder besser darauf!


Der erste Weg zur besserung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. August 2010)

Ich mach nur böse Sachen wenn Alex und André da sind Lachi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Pff dich in die Küche und hol dir bier!



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/user/freshaltefolie#p/u/2/qTECffHtDSU[/youtube]

TOM-HENDIRK LASSS DIE MAUL WEG VON DER OMA SEIN BIER!... Scheiss Kind!

XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich mach nur böse Sachen wenn Alex und André da sind Lachi.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast sie von der hinteren seite lieb? :/


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du hast sie von der hinteren seite lieb? :/



jawohl das niveau sinkt wieder auf die seite aufgrund dessen nennung ich gebannt wurde...


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> jawohl das niveau sinkt wieder auf die seite aufgrund dessen nennung ich gebannt wurde...





du musst ja jetzt wieder mit dieser seite anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. August 2010)

Kinder sind toll. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2010)

glücklicher vater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Kinder sind toll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DEs geht aber auch ganz anders!


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2010)

der hat im leben alles richtig gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (6. August 2010)

Eure Kinder mögen euch zwar Bier bringen und so. Aber meine Kinder werden was anderes machen .....

So wie Mein Urgroßvater (Gefallen in Stalingrad), Großvater (Lebt immer noch) und mein Vater (Lebt auch noch) und ich (Im September) werden Sie ins Militär gehen.

Ich kann es mir schon vorstellen .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

Ich bemitleide aller Leute die ins Militär müssen

HAHA


----------



## The Paladin (6. August 2010)

@Thoor, so geht das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9TFCUlD0zBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




wo sind die gegnaz? noch 100 metaz!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein &#9829; an humpel das er mir diesen klassiker von aggro berlin gezeigt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R7EtIyiOjE[/youtube]

Lachmanns Freundin bei der ersten Fahrstunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

Ich geh mal in Bett(was ihr auch mal tun solltet ^^).
Also gute Nacht an alle!
Edit:@Thoor
DEs Video ist so geil xD


----------



## The Paladin (6. August 2010)

Ich bleibe so lange bis Malwarebytes fertig mit Überprüfen ist (Jetzt habe ich Spybot, CCleaner und Malwarebytes, jetzt sollte es funzen)


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=3R7EtIyiOjE[/youtube]
> 
> Lachmanns Freundin bei der ersten Fahrstunde
> 
> ...



wtf?


----------



## The Paladin (6. August 2010)

Malwarebytes hat erst 60000 Objekte durch ....... von 1237896. In 15 Minuten ....... Das wird ne lange Nacht ......


----------



## Vanía (6. August 2010)

einen schönen abend wünsche ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2010)

D:
moin


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> D:
> moin



Ruhe, Ungläubiger


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2010)

naja ich geh jetzt pennen 
ich wünsche euch noch einen netten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man sieht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ruhe, Ungläubiger



mowl, akzeptiere das frei.wild nicht gut ist und erkenne meine übermenschlichkeit!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mowl, akzeptiere das frei.wild nicht gut ist und erkenne meine übermenschlichkeit!


Stimme dir in allen Punkten zu.


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mowl, akzeptiere das frei.wild nicht gut ist und erkenne meine übermenschlichkeit!



Du bist halt nicht der Boss

Darum: Ruhe, Ungläubiger!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du bist halt nicht der Boss
> 
> Darum: Ruhe, Ungläubiger!


Nö

Nö


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Stimme dir in allen Punkten zu.



weiß ich doch meine kleine schimmelpferdesalamisemmel :*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. August 2010)

Frei.Wild ist doof und ich geh pennen, nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (6. August 2010)

Mir ist Langweilig, hier mal ein funny Video und sagt mir was ihr davon haltet:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=avU5onrWfYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du bist halt nicht der Boss
> 
> Darum: Ruhe, Ungläubiger!



ich stimme alko zu


nö


nö


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsX_dvZ7ZL4&feature=related[/youtube]


der Typ ist echt der Hammer :'D


----------



## The Paladin (6. August 2010)

Gute Nacht Leute. Ich gehe pennen, ich habe morgen noch Fahrstunde .....

GN8 und lasst euch nicht von Humpel konvertieren ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> GN8 und lasst euch nicht von Humpel konvertieren ^^


Ich geh au schlafen...

Zu spät. :<


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich geh au schlafen...
> 
> Zu spät. :<



Viel Spass

LUSCHE!

HAR HAR


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2010)

ich hör mir jetzt nochmal schön ironbound von overkill an und dann geh ich pennen :> gute nacht &#9829;


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hör mir jetzt nochmal schön ironbound von overkill an und dann geh ich pennen :> gute nacht &#9829;



Har Har

!

Nacht ihr


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. August 2010)

Nabönd 




Kennt jmd von euch den Film "All souls day"?


----------



## Ykon (6. August 2010)

Komme gerade vom feiern, noch jemand da?
Hab gerade verdammt Lust mit jemanden zu schreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (6. August 2010)

*Gähn*
Grade (wieder) aufgewacht...
Was ist denn hier los?!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. August 2010)

Nix. Wollte aus Langeweile mal wieder Diablo 2 installieren, kann aber die CDs nicht finden und die Idioten von Blizzard wollen tatsächlich knapp 15 Euro für das Spiel und nochmal soviel für die Erweiterung. Grmbl...


----------



## Jester (6. August 2010)

Irgendwie gingen mir grade die  Worte "saugen" und "kostenlos" durch den Kopf...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. August 2010)

Aber net, wenn ich legal im BNet zocken will. Hab das Teil seit Jahren nicht angerührt und weiß auch meine alten Zugangsdaten nicht mehr. Ich hab' keine Lust, 30 Euronen für das Spiel+Addon auszugeben. Und ich hab' noch viel weniger Lust, bei irgendwelchen dubiosen Keystores einzukaufen. Werd' wohl was anderes spielen müssen.


----------



## Ykon (6. August 2010)

Und Kinder in Afrika sterben bloß an HIV und Hungersnot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (6. August 2010)

Wieso gingen mir jetzt wiederum die Worte "Warcraft 3" "illegal" "funktioniert" "bei" mir" durch den Kopf?!
Alternativlösung wäre natürlich einem Freund einzureden, dass du ihm Diabolo vor Jahren ausgeliehen hast und er dir das Spiel noch nicht zurückgegeben hat.


----------



## Soramac (6. August 2010)

Wie waers mit: CD Key eingeben im Battle.net Account (Spiel hinzufuegen) dann sich den Installer downloaden - Spiel downloaden und geniessen?

Ganz alles auf legale Wege.


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

Abend Nachtschwärmer!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

Oi!

Ich überleg grad welche 3 Ohrpiercings ich kaufen soll :S


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2010)

guten abend nachtschwärmer 

kauf am besten alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hinterher denkst du ach hätt ich nur den anderen genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> guten abend nachtschwärmer
> 
> kauf am besten alle
> 
> ...



.____________.


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

Na was macht der Rest von euch?
Ich bastel gerade meine Signatur,oder besser gesagt probier ich a bissl mit Photoshop rum xD

Edit:Unten könnt ihr den ersten Entwurf sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2010)

tony hawk zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (6. August 2010)

Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer. Hier ist euer legendärer' Mastergamer. Ich meistere jedes Spiel und schaffe es jedesmal', unter die TOP 3 zu kommen.


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> tony hawk zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Cool welchen Teil?
Und welche Konsole?


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer. Hier ist euer legendärer' Mastergamer. Ich meistere jedes Spiel und schaffe es jedesmal', unter die TOP 3 zu kommen.


*Auf die Knie gehen und anbeten*
Hä,ne Abend xD


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Cool welchen Teil?
> Und welche Konsole?



american wasteland aufm pc ist der geilste teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> american wasteland aufm pc ist der geilste teil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aufm Pc Tony Hawk zocken?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BIST DU VERRÜCKT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2010)

hier guckt ma ^^ http://www.holytaco.com/25-clever-exam-answers


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2010)

das ist richtig geil weil man das mit dem laptop überall zocken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man brauch kein i-net & keine maus
nur awsd & das zahlenpat an der seite die steuerung ist überraschend leicht & gut zu bediennen


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> das ist richtig geil weil man das mit dem laptop überall zocken kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genau um die Steuerung geht es mir,die kann doch einfach nicht gut sein XD


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hier guckt ma ^^ http://www.holytaco....er-exam-answers


Du willst dass ich jetzt die ganze Seite da lese?
Kannste knicken^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2010)

das ist kein fake link das sind geile bilder darum sind die amies so schlau ^^


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> das ist kein fake link das sind geile bilder darum sind die amies so schlau ^^


Ach des sind immer andere Bilder?
Dacte wäre eins xD


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2010)

^^


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Aufm Pc Tony Hawk zocken?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funktioniert einwandfrei...


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2010)

wie geil 
tell the differents 

pro - noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Funktioniert einwandfrei...



welches zockst du?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2010)

ich finde das das mit dem dino geil ^^ scheisst die lösung aus ^^ wtf ist das geil


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> welches zockst du?



Der letzte Teil war dieses Tony Hawk: Underground... auch schon ein paar Jährchen her :S


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2010)

geil ist auch das mit der gleich 

woman = problems

oder wo er aus dem weiblichen glied eine katze malt

& das wo er den wal malt & er ihm das als richtig anstreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der letzte Teil war dieses Tony Hawk: Underground... auch schon ein paar Jährchen her :S



ich kann die nur american wasteland empfehlen (falls du es noch irgendwo findest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

Ich habe''
TONY HAWK'S 2
PRO SKATER''
IS aufjedenfall auch cool ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2010)

ne das beste tony hawk ist immer noch tony hawks pro skater 3 grade das erste level und 
das level vorstadt mit dem dunklen haus ^^


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

Das beste Level ist und bleibt das im Flugzeug Hangar

Alter das hab ich bis zum Weltrekord gespielt o.O


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2010)

naja sei es drum ich geh jetzt pennen
muss morgen früh aufstehen weil ich in den urlaub fahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hier guckt ma ^^ http://www.holytaco....er-exam-answers



Das geilste ist immer noch der perfekt gezeichnete Spartaner der "THIS IS CONFUSIIIIING" schreit XD Wie lange es gedauert haben muss das zu zeichen >.<


----------



## Dracun (6. August 2010)

bla blub


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> naja sei es drum ich geh jetzt pennen
> muss morgen früh aufstehen weil ich in den urlaub fahre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Viel Spaß im Urlaub!


----------



## Petersburg (6. August 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> bla blub



SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2010)

der film skinwalker fluch der wölfe ist ja mal lame 
schiessen die aus min 25-30 metern also eine straßen seite zu anderen und treffen nicht nur die spinner treffen die
lol sage ich da nur




alle afk ?? zzzzzzzz


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

Heute Abend is aber nicht viel los


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2010)

naja nacht ohne der razyl der ist da


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> naja nacht ohne der razyl der ist da



Was?


----------



## Soramac (6. August 2010)

Ab sofort weht mir hier ein ganz.... 

gut ich lass es.


----------



## Cake is a lie (7. August 2010)

nadend!


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2010)

ich hab gestern mein wow backup gelöscht!


----------



## Petersburg (7. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab gestern mein wow backup gelöscht!



...gz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (7. August 2010)

Freude schöner Göttefunke, ich bin da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (7. August 2010)

In den Ferien um 5.00 Uhr aufstehen zu müssen wegen der Arbeit... ist absolut außerhalb jeglichen Ferien-Schlaf-Rythmus ^^


----------



## Jester (7. August 2010)

In den Ferien um 5:35 noch wach sein ist außerhalb jeglichem Schulzeit-Schlafrythmus!


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Letzter!


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2010)

Morgen ihr Untoten


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Buddha! Na alles fit?


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

Guten Abend. Glaubt ihr lohnt es sich Team Fortress 2 zu kaufen? Spielen überhaupt genug Leute dieses Spiel heutzutage?


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Buddha! Na alles fit?



Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab grad voll spass grad ersma Nationalhymne der Udssr angehört und mit Hand aufm Herz aufgestanden!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Ja, es spielen genung Leute und es ist ganz gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

zieh dich an und hör auf golf zu spielen humpel! :<


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2010)

wie gehts!


----------



## Olliruh (7. August 2010)

doch nicht in den urlaub -.-
morgen erst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8YyeoLVHzl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Was haltet ihr vom Kommunismus?


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

Deins funktioniert nicht, hier ist die Hymne + ein Foto von dem Anführer.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKTA_agCj50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2010)

Lenincat lol ^^


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

Lenincat ist eigentlich Peter, king of /b/. Nur wurde ihm eine Augenbraue dazugemalt und dunkler gemacht. Hier ein Foto von Peter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2010)

Das beste Land ist immernoch dies: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0JBhWzTFNrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Kommunismus ist schrott.
Demokratie ist schrott.
Diktatur ist schrott.
Monarchie ist schrott.


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

Anarchie ist am schlimmsten. Du hast konstitutionelle Monarchie vergessen.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> *Kommunismus ist schrott.*
> Demokratie ist schrott.
> Diktatur ist schrott.
> Monarchie ist schrott.


sagt der mit dem Iro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

Ein Iro hat doch nix mit Kommunismus zu tun.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Ja, sagt der mit dem Iro, wieso sollte ich Kommunismus gut finden wo die ganze Macht an den Staat geht? 

Anarchie kann aber funktionieren Pala, nur wurden die bisher bestehenden Formen immer wieder gewaltsam beendet und zwar von umstehenden Ländern...


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ein Iro hat doch nix mit Kommunismus zu tun.



ich wollt nur iwas unschlaues sagn^^


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kVHyrV6AU80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Den kenn ich doch!


----------



## Olliruh (7. August 2010)

die ziele von der Appd find ich eig ganz nett 
wieso denn nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

APPD ist aber ein Witz für sich, haben Anarchie im Namen und gründen erstmal eine staatliche Partei...


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

Anarchie bedeutet "Herrschaftslosigkeit". Das bedeutet sogar wenn in Deutschland Anarchie ausbricht, ist diese sofort für die Beendet die sich um jemanden scharen da er dann ein Anführer ist. Das wäre dann keine Gruppe von Anarchisten sondern so etwas wie eine "Diktatur" da Diktatur eine Regierungsform von nur einer einzelnen Person ist.


----------



## Olliruh (7. August 2010)

eig ja Apd aber nur weil sie pogo im namen haben wollten xD


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2010)

Politik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> ...gz?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jap. nie wieder wow und 20gb platz mehr.

@ topic: ich lehn mich mal zurück und schmunzel n bisschen, ok? :-D


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. August 2010)

brrrrreeeee


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2010)

http://www.thisiswhyyourefat.com/


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> jap. nie wieder wow und 20gb platz mehr.
> 
> @ topic: ich lehn mich mal zurück und schmunzel n bisschen, ok? :-D



trolliiiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> @ topic: ich lehn mich mal zurück und schmunzel n bisschen, ok? :-D



Viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

Ich weiß, Politik sollte im Buffed Forum nicht diskutiert werden. Aber das geht jetzt nicht um die reale jetzige Politik, sondern es geht um so etwas wie "Was wäre wenn" "Was kann man da machen". Das ist eher eine harmlose diskussion ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. August 2010)

@the paladin "baldiger grundwehrdiener" muhaha viel spaß...zum glück habsch die aga hinter mir ;D


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich weiß, Politik sollte im Buffed Forum nicht diskutiert werden. Aber das geht jetzt nicht um die reale jetzige Politik, sondern es geht um so etwas wie "Was wäre wenn" "Was kann man da machen". Das ist eher eine harmlose diskussion ^^



Harmlos? Nein, nicht wirklich.


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

Jop, bin baldiger Grundwehrdiener bei den Panzergrenadieren.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Jop, bin baldiger Grundwehrdiener bei den Panzergrenadieren.



Du Armer...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Hör auf zu schmunzeln und red mit Trolli.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> trolliiiii
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



brilliiiiiii


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du Armer...



kannste laut sagen..ach was haben die penner mich die letzten monate gequält xD


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> trolliiiii
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


brilleeeeee <3



Razyl schrieb:


> Viel Spaß dabei!


hehe danke =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> brilleeeeee <3



lang nix mehr von dir gehört T_T


----------



## Olliruh (7. August 2010)

btw the pala Team fortress 2 ist ein grandioses spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich liebe es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2010)

omg kaum is man Monate weg und alle sind krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

Nicht in Deutschland, sondern in Österreich. Ich bin zwar nervös, aber zuversichtlich. In den Bundesheer Forum hat man mir erzählt sogar ein Typ mit 150 Kilo hat den Grundwehrdienst geschafft. Und ich wiege um die 115 (Ja, aber berechnet meine Größe mit: 1.87 m). Und meine Tauglichkeitswertung von 6 punkten ^^

1 punkt: Nicht tauglich
2 - 3: derzeit nicht tauglich
4 - 5: Tauglich
6 - 9: gut tauglich und je nach Tauglichkeitsstufe kann man gute Karriere machen ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. August 2010)

boah razyl...fast 20k posts gibts eigentlich jmden der mehr hat? oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?app=members&section=view&module=list&max_results=20&sort_key=posts&sort_order=desc&filter=ALL

nope gibts net :S


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> lang nix mehr von dir gehört T_T



wie er mich einfach ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> lang nix mehr von dir gehört T_T


rl.exe und so. und dann gibts für mich bis auf das ot nich mehr viel grund mich hier rumzutreiben.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wie er mich einfach ignoriert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



och lachi, dich seh ich oft genug in icq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber auch für dich: lachiiiii 

und sogar ein /tröst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

OMG, das ist Epic ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ik8SQDZ212k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> och lachi, dich seh ich oft genug in icq
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na und? ich dachte wir hätten was besonderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Nicht in Deutschland, sondern in Österreich. Ich bin zwar nervös, aber zuversichtlich. In den Bundesheer Forum hat man mir erzählt sogar ein Typ mit 150 Kilo hat den Grundwehrdienst geschafft. Und ich wiege um die 115 (Ja, aber berechnet meine Größe mit: 1.87 m). Und meine Tauglichkeitswertung von 6 punkten ^^
> 
> 1 punkt: Nicht tauglich
> 2 - 3: derzeit nicht tauglich
> ...



ich sag nur...mit voller koppel+15kilo gepäck+waffe 30 km orientierungsmarsch, biwak..koplette 3 tage voll durchgeregnet und arsch kalt gewesen..bin an der mg stellung fast erfroren.und weil die stellung unserer gruppe scheiße ausgegraben war haben wir 12 stunden lang nix zu fressen bekommen...die beschissenen ausbilder in bayern haben jegliche menschenrechte gebrochen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> rl.exe und so. und dann gibts für mich bis auf das ot nich mehr viel grund mich hier rumzutreiben.



kenn ich iwoher... :>
aber immerhin gibts hier ja noch ein paar leute^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. August 2010)

lol


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> kenn ich iwoher... :>



Leider.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

muahaha ich bin auf platz 9 der poster >: D


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> muahaha ich bin auf platz 9 der poster >: D



wo kann mans einsehen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

look at mah post?


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wo kann mans einsehen?



gaaaaaanz unten bei buffed. de community forum bei mitgliederliste gucken :>


edit:
ok, nein .. aber da war es mal :<


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. August 2010)

mal ne andere frage..dieses neue buffed feature: "ansehen" wie kommt das zu stande..hab 5 punkte oida..wie geht das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. August 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich sag nur...mit voller koppel+15kilo gepäck+waffe 30 km orientierungsmarsch, biwak..koplette 3 tage voll durchgeregnet und arsch kalt gewesen..bin an der mg stellung fast erfroren.und weil die stellung unserer gruppe scheiße ausgegraben war haben wir 12 stunden lang nix zu fressen bekommen...die beschissenen ausbilder in bayern haben jegliche menschenrechte gebrochen xD



nicht schlimmer als im Pfadfinderlager ein Wanderhyke....
20kilo gepäck + essen ....
wanderstrecke +/- 35km am tag ^^
und am ende des tages (egal welches wetter) noch die zelte aufbauen + was zu essen machen


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

apropos ansehen... + rep mich ma ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

Tja, mein Vater sagte zu mir (Er war fast 2 Jahre in der Yugoslawischen Armee, Kommunismus also). Er sate mir: Sohn, du wirst die Ausbilder hassen, deine Kameraden lieben und den Sanitäter vergöttern. Aber all das wird Charakterstärkend für dich sein und wird dich zu einem guten Mitglied der Gesellschaft machen. 

Mein Großvater sagte mir: Die werden dich dort quälen und du kannst nichts dagegen machen außer zu gehorchen und hoffen das auch deine Genossen alles richtig machen, denn dort bezahlt jeder für die Fehler eines anderen.

Meine Mutter sagte: Ich freue mich das du ins Militär gehst und ich will das du dort bleibst und Geld ins Haus bringst.

Edit: Ist meine Familie nicht fürsorglich ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

ich hab dich ge+t brille, + mich auch :< !


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

LACHMANNI


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> LACHMANNI



AROSKI


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab dich ge+t brille, + mich auch :< !



done!

@ arosk: +rep mich für "made my day" !^^


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> apropos ansehen... + rep mich ma !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



CHEATER


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Und ich sag: Wer ist so dämlich ist geht freiwllig zum Bund um Menschen zu töten?


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Mensch... 19 Stunden am Stück gezoggt, 4 Stunden Schlaf, jetzt zock ich wieder :<

Und nächste Woche wieder buckeln und nächstes Wochenende dasselbe... vllt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> done!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Need auch Ansehn Lachi, Razi, Brille los!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. August 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nicht schlimmer als im Pfadfinderlager ein Wanderhyke....
> 20kilo gepäck + essen ....
> wanderstrecke +/- 35km am tag ^^



lol..hardcore elite pfadfinder oder wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nee ey ..fucking aga...als ich um 3 uhr morgens durchs "löscheimer aufm boden schmeißen" geweckt wurde dachte ich mir nur...warts ab junge..man sieht sich 2 mal im leben -.-


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> done!



DOPINGSÜNDER! 
Alle beide!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Need auch Ansehn Lachi, Razi, Brille los!



sie wurden ge+t


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Need auch Ansehn Lachi, Razi, Brille los!



done!


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Wie geht n' das?


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wie geht n' das?



Das kleine grüne Plus beim Post....


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wie geht n' das?



rechts unten bei meinem beitrag aufs + drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wie geht n' das?



drück aufs + unten rechts beim jeweiligen beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZUM BEISPIEL BEI MIR!
:X


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

ORLY?

I HAZ MORE THAN ALL OF YOU!

Edit: NEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN RAZYL HAT AUCH 43! :<


----------



## Olliruh (7. August 2010)

ne nix hardcore ganz normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und als größere müssen wir noch die sachen von den kleineren bzw mädchen tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Und ich sag: Wer ist so dämlich ist geht freiwllig zum Bund um Menschen zu töten?



ob bund oder zivi..für mich wars nur ne wahl zwichen 2 übeln..freiwillig wars keineswegs..und ich glaube die chance beim bund nen menschen zu killen als grundwehrdienstleistender steht ggn null atm oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ORLY?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/163442-bug-im-forum/
Hat noch wer den Bug? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

Ich habe allen ein plus gegeben. Nur ich kriege keine +. Ein Paladin braucht auch ein bisschen liebe .........


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...2-bug-im-forum/
> Hat noch wer den Bug?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pc neu aufsetzen. gruß an deinen bruder btw


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Pc neu aufsetzen. gruß an deinen bruder btw






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PC neu aufsetzen... jop, ist klar.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

48 ansehen 
muahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> PC neu aufsetzen... jop, ist klar.



Installier halt dein Browser neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich habe allen ein plus gegeben. Nur ich kriege keine +. Ein Paladin braucht auch ein bisschen liebe .........



hmm du hast 3..un ich nu 6 ..ololol dabei bin ich einer der größten flamer und streitanstifter hier im forum :O


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Joa, beim GWD evlt, aber da wirste zumindest an der Waffe ausgebildet, was schon schlimmt genug ist. Aber wenn ich dann Leute wie Pala seh die sich fanatisch freuen zur Armee zu dürfen, da kommt mir einfach das kotzen...


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Wer denkt das ich zu dumm zum Leben bin drückt rechts unten auf das Plus!




Spoiler



Was hast du erwartet? "NIIIIIIICHHTT" ? ICH MEIN DAS ERNST


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Joa, beim GWD evlt, aber da wirste zumindest an der Waffe ausgebildet, was schon schlimmt genug ist. Aber wenn ich dann Leute wie Pala seh die sich fanatisch freuen zur Armee zu dürfen, da kommt mir einfach das kotzen...



yay humpelpuke \o/


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

Es ist mir eine Freude dem Land dienen zu dürfen welches meiner Familie Asyl gewährte, meinen Vater Arbeitserlaubnis gab und welches mich Ausbildete im Schulsystem. Der Grundwehrdienst ist das mindeste was ich tun kann und ich hoffe am Ende in den Ausbildungsdienst zu kommen.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Installier halt dein Browser neu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, daran liegt es nicht. Zudem der Browser ziemlich frisch installiert ist...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Lachi, klicken wir uns durch alle Posts von Razi und geben ihm ein Plus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Lachi, klicken wir uns durch alle Posts von Razi und geben ihm ein Plus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er ist doch sowieso schon vorne :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Lachi, klicken wir uns durch alle Posts von Razi und geben ihm ein Plus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sind wir wirklich solche fanboys? 
..
.....
...
...

wo fangen wir an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

Ich gebe einfach jedem Post ein +. *hust hust*


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Lachi, klicken wir uns durch alle Posts von Razi und geben ihm ein Plus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast nen (A) in deiner Signatur


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Ja, schon ewig.
Anarchie und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ja, schon ewig.
> Anarchie und so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mach es gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz groß.


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Bitte niemand im Song Thread posten ich hör mir das Lied grad an, danach könnt ihr :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bitte niemand im Song Thread posten ich hör mir das Lied grad an, danach könnt ihr :<



bah hör dir meins an, will ne bewertung dadrauf und kein "kanns net bewerten" :>


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

lol, ich habe die Maximale anzahl an + für heute erreicht ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

So, Sig angepasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> bah hör dir meins an, will ne bewertung dadrauf und kein "kanns net bewerten" :>



ich möchte das brilles titel zensiert wird! da kommt das wort "fuck" drin vor


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> So, Sig angepasst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



CHEATER


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Meine Schwester hat meinen MP3 Player entführt und hier aufm PC sind nur 30 Tage uralt Musik... OH WAIT HIER IST IMMERHIN ACDC DRAUF!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich gebe einfach jedem Post ein +. *hust hust*



olol dann bin ich ja bald voll beliebt unsoo...muhaha das wird die leute die ich später anscheiße dann noch mehr verwirren..muahahahahahha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich möchte das brilles titel zensiert wird! da kommt das wort "fuck" drin vor



b3nhammer?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich möchte das brilles titel zensiert wird! da kommt das wort "fuck" drin vor


Bei dir kommt fickende vor du KN. :<


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich möchte das brilles titel zensiert wird! da kommt das wort "fuck" drin vor



Und du hast "fickende Maschinengewehre" im Titel...


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

2facher b3nhammer


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> b3nhammer?


genau!



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Bei dir kommt fickende vor du KN. :<


fu



Razyl schrieb:


> Und du hast "fickende Maschinengewehre" im Titel...



doppel fu


:<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Zu langsam Razi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob ihr dass schon wisst. Aber bei N-TV zeigen sie unten die ganze Zeit schon:

Staudamm in Polen gebrochen
Wassermassen ergießen sich in die Neiße
Flutwelle an der Neiße
Polizei evakuiert Ortschaften in Deutschland
Bewohner solle höher gelegene Orte aufsuchen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Ich wohn in Bayern, bei uns gibts kein Wasser, bei uns fließt nur Bier.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> fu



/report



The schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ihr dass schon wisst. Aber bei N-TV zeigen sie unten die ganze Zeit schon:
> 
> Staudamm in Polen gebrochen
> Wassermassen ergießen sich in die Neiße
> ...


Und? Polen ist weit weg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. August 2010)

das doch viel hübscher


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fail :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> /report



FU FU FU FU FU
!!!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Polizei evakuiert Ortschaften in Deutschland






Razyl schrieb:


> /reportUnd? Polen ist weit weg...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic fail


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

Polen ist nicht so weit weg. Die Neiße ist der Grenzfluss zwischen Polen und Deutschland.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> ...



Ortschaften in Deutschland = Städte/Dörfer nahe Polen. Ergo, mir egal :>


----------



## Olliruh (7. August 2010)

f**k wie peinlich >_<


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

ololol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ortschaften in Deutschland = Städte/Dörfer nahe Polen. Ergo, mir egal :>



du wohnst doch auch im osten :<


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Schon geil wenn man etwas von einer Festplatte im Internet verklinken will... fuck ich krieg mich nicht mehr xD


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du wohnst doch auch im osten :<



Aber nicht so weit im Osten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Mano! *-*
Schreib mal was.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber nicht so weit im Osten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



osten ist osten und der wird grade überflutet! :<


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> osten ist osten und der wird grade überflutet! :<



Nein. Osten ist nicht Osten, du Wessi!


----------



## Olliruh (7. August 2010)

jaja das ist halt mein imba skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Mano! *-*
> Schreib mal was.



hallo?^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Hm, dann bauste lieber eine Seestraße nach Polen, die Autobahn bringt da nicht viel.


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

Ich gehe mal ne Runde Alien Swarm zocken. Will jemand mitmachen? Wir könnten ja versuchen das Spiel auf "Insanity" durchzuspielen ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hallo?^^



HUHU!


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal ne Runde Alien Swarm zocken. Will jemand mitmachen? Wir könnten ja versuchen das Spiel auf "Insanity" durchzuspielen ^^



Hard ist schon schwer genug


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

MAAAAAAAANOOOO! WUHU!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> MAAAAAAAANOOOO! WUHU!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fanboy!


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal ne Runde Alien Swarm zocken. Will jemand mitmachen? Wir könnten ja versuchen das Spiel auf "Insanity" durchzuspielen ^^



Hab ik schon. Wir machen regelmäßig Insane Speedruns.

F:\World of Warcraft\Screenshots\more screens\andere screens\immer noch da\keine pr0ns\hasen.jpg

Ich glaube das findet niemand :>


----------



## Olliruh (7. August 2010)

kennt jmd chicken invader (oder so) das spiel ist imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

Ich habe keine Probleme mit den Schwierigkeitsgraden, ich bin nur der Tech und und meine Strategie ist:

Kurz mit dem Flammenwerfer alles "Anfackeln" und dann mit Nahkampf weitermachen. Geht mir die Muni für den Flammenwerfer aus habe ich immer noch mein Prototyp-Gewehr-teil-dingens mit Automatischen Anvisieren ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fanboy!


Ja. :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ja. :<



oh noez :<


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Ik spiel Flamer mit Railgun für Achievement... gib mal Addy pala


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Probleme mit den Schwierigkeitsgraden, ich bin nur der Tech und und meine Strategie ist:
> 
> Kurz mit dem Flammenwerfer alles "Anfackeln" und dann mit Nahkampf weitermachen. Geht mir die Muni für den Flammenwerfer aus habe ich immer noch mein Prototyp-Gewehr-teil-dingens mit Automatischen Anvisieren ^^


Naja, mich ödet das Spiel nur noch an. Einmal durch reicht da eigentlich auch...



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ja. :<



Wirst du ihm auch deine Unterwäsche zu? :>


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

HAAAAAAAAALLLLLOOO MR. BUSH


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> HAAAAAAAAALLLLLOOO MR. BUSH



Hier ist kein Mr. Bush!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> oh noez :<



hast du was gegen fanboys? :<


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

Steam Name: cro_master02 (Am liebsten würde ich den Namen ändern, ich weiß aber nicht wie)


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> hast du was gegen fanboys? :<



nicht wenns meine sind :>


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> nicht wenns meine sind :>



Du hast keine Fanboys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Kenn ich... Geht nur mit neuem Account, meiner heißt Gorillapeitscher1337

Also mein "orginaler" Account mit CSS und co.


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hier ist kein Mr. Bush!



Oh, my Bad Sir!

Na was geht ab ihr Telefongesichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Gorillapeitscher1337



WTF?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Dein Fanboi bin ich sowie so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huhu Thoor.

Lachi, geh auf meinen Autobahnspruch ein. :<


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Na was geht ab ihr Telefongesichter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ruhe Autofreak :<


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Sag mal habt ihr Razyl jetzt wirklich überall + gemacht? Er hat schon über 80!!!


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

Verdammt, jetzt habe ich dich als Freund bei Steam, ich wollte eigentlich Blockieren drücken ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

alle, die mich nicht reppen wollen +rep meh dafür: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sag mal habt ihr Razyl jetzt wirklich überall + gemacht? Er hat schon über 80!!!



Anscheinend...


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Sehr gut!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> nicht wenns meine sind :>




du hast keine :O



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Lachi, geh auf meinen Autobahnspruch ein. :<



ich kann dazu nur sagen das ein österreicher, mit dem ich mich habe fotografieren lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, sie erfunden hat .. mehr sag ich dazu nicht :< ist hier bei buffed was unsicher :X


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Nope, nur was er hier im Thread schreibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nope, nur was er hier im Thread schreibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist krank, Ihr seid krank.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist krank, Ihr seid krank.



wir +en dich halt gern!


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

Ich geh unter die Dusche. War ein harter Tag für mich und ich stinke ^^


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ruhe Autofreak :<






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hät ich jetzt nicht erwartet 

Das video ist so zu genial xD

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJDwXxSXaPA[/youtube]


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du hast keine :O




Willste du etwa sagen ich bin niemand? :<


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Ich liebe es:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei die Destro Spells mit Affli ersetzt werden müßten.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wir +en dich halt gern!


Seid ihr dumm? :S



The schrieb:


> Ich geh unter die Dusche. War ein harter Tag für mich und ich stinke ^^



Lachi stinkt auch öfters... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Willste du etwa sagen ich bin niemand? :<



du bist nur mein kleiner fanboy <3


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du bist nur mein kleiner fanboy <3



Er hat viele kleine Sachen *ggg*


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

q arosk: yop, eins der geilsten bilder ausm thread^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachi stinkt auch öfters...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





geiles bild arosk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> arsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hintern!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hintern!



... :O
dafür gehörst du aber mal ordentlich durchreportet!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Lass den Flachsack in ruhe. :<


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

> Flyn:
> 
> ...
> 
> So we went to barrens and had the first 2 duels which you can of course watch online since he frapsed the first series (Links can be found here). He really dominated me the first 2 duels though. I told him I need a little break and practice some duels in durotar since I haven't played wow for about 5 days at this point.



5 TAGE IST NE LANGE ZEIT!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Lass den Flachsack in ruhe. :<



bin ich mal extrem für! :<


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ... :O
> dafür gehörst du aber mal ordentlich durchreportet!



Noin!  Ich kann auch "GESÄß" sagen :<


Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Lass den Flachsack in ruhe. :<



Wieso?


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noin!  Ich kann auch "GESÄß" sagen :<
> 
> 
> Wieso?



du könntest auch ************** sagen aber das wäre dann doch eher unschön :x


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Er ist ein Emo, er ritzt sich wieder wenn du fies bist...


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du könntest auch ************** sagen aber das wäre dann doch eher unschön :x



STERNCHEN STERNCHEN STERNCHEN STERNCHEN STERNCHEN STERNCHEN...

zufrieden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Er ist ein Emo, er ritzt sich wieder wenn du fies bist...



du bist doch hier der depripunk :O


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Er ist ein Emo, er ritzt sich wieder wenn du fies bist...



DAS nehme ich in Kauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> STERNCHEN STERNCHEN STERNCHEN STERNCHEN STERNCHEN STERNCHEN...
> 
> zufrieden?
> 
> ...



zu wenig sternchen


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> zu wenig sternchen



UNDANKBARES LACHMANN!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> UNDANKBARES LACHMANN!



aber echt ma...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Aktion fehlgeschlagen: Du hast die erlaubte Anzahl der möglichen positiven Bewertungen für diesen Tag erreicht.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU. :<

Ich bin kein Depripunk, ich bin eine Emo-Crack-Biatch mit Iro.


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Laterne Laterne Sonne Mond und Sterne


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Aktion fehlgeschlagen: Du hast die erlaubte Anzahl der möglichen positiven Bewertungen für diesen Tag erreicht.


HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thoor schrieb:


> Laterne Laterne Sonne Mond und Sterne



Dir ist langweilig, oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> HAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein, das ist eijne andeutung auf seine einsamkeit.
er "geht" grade mit seiner laterne :S


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> UNDANKBARES LACHMANN!



FU


Grüne schrieb:


> aber echt ma...




DOPPEL FU



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Aktion fehlgeschlagen: Du hast die erlaubte Anzahl der möglichen positiven Bewertungen für diesen Tag erreicht.
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU. :<
> 
> Ich bin kein Depripunk, ich bin eine Emo-Crack-Biatch mit Iro.




DREIFACH F.. nein, ehh.. HAHA!


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein, das ist eijne andeutung auf seine einsamkeit.
> er "geht" grade mit seiner laterne :S



Was willst du damit andeuten? *g*


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S8UbkKE-l8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Genial xD


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> FU



Du "FU'st" zuviel


----------



## Petersburg (7. August 2010)

Trolololololololololololo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du "FU'st" zuviel



:O
wie kannst du nur sowas sagen? ;(


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was willst du damit andeuten? *g*



tjaaaaa... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Wollen wir sinnlos Posts reporten und damit die Mods vollspamen?


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> :O
> wie kannst du nur sowas sagen? ;(


Wieso nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grüne schrieb:


> tjaaaaa...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



5 gegen Willy? *gg*


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

In dem Thread ist Spam erlaubt, da wäre reported von Spam sehr witzlos.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wollen wir sinnlos Posts reporten und damit die Mods vollspamen?



Nein.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> In dem Thread ist Spam erlaubt, da wäre reported von Spam sehr witzlos.



Vollständiger Spam ist auch hier nicht erlaubt...


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso denn? :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> In dem Thread ist Spam erlaubt, da wäre reported von Spam sehr witzlos.



ernsthafte posts sollte man hier reporten! die sind komplett unangebracht.
das ist, als wenn man über nen toten clown nicht lacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wollen wir sinnlos Posts reporten und damit die Mods vollspamen?



Ok ich reporte jeden post von den 7k+ Seiten der Nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Ich mag keine Clowns, die machen mir Angst.


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Den hab ich vor 3 Minuten gepostet....


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Achja Razyl, bei mir werden diese Punkt einmal ganz unten angezeigt.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wieso denn? :<



Weil du immer "FU" sagst :<


Grüne schrieb:


> ernsthafte posts sollte man hier reporten! die sind komplett unangebracht.
> das ist, als wenn man über nen toten clown nicht lacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du lachst über nen toten Clown?



Petersburg schrieb:


> Ok ich reporte jeden post von den 7k+ Seiten der Nachtschwärmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Viel Spaß...


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> 5 TAGE IST NE LANGE ZEIT!!!




Ist es.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Achja Razyl, bei mir werden diese Punkt einmal ganz unten angezeigt.



PC neu aufsetzen... *gg*


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Den hab ich vor 3 Minuten gepostet....



Nein. Du hast das gepostet:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oJDwXxSXaPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Ausserdem ist am Montag mein Urlaub zu Ende *WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH*

Sagma Sora, wie ist Amerika so


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du lachst über nen toten Clown?



tja, die tragische komik


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist am Montag mein Urlaub zu Ende *WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH*
> 
> Sagma Sora, wie ist Amerika so



1. HAHA

2. Voller MC-Donald's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> tja, die tragische komik



Würdest du auch über andere tote Menschen lachen?


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ist es.



Och komm schon ich weiß das du Flyn magst und ich hab niemals behauptet das er schlecht ist, sondern nur ein schlechter Verlierer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: so jetzt erst mal was zocken ^^


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. HAHA



Jo, willst Haue, jo!

._____________. geht mal gar nicht >.>

Immerhin bald Autobillet *.*


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2010)

schreibt ma was vernünftiges hier!


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Jo, willst Haue, jo!
> 
> ._____________. geht mal gar nicht >.>



Och, du armer Thoor. Nimm halt mehr Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> schreibt ma was vernünftiges hier!



Vernünftig... hmmm

Riesentrolli ist in Grüne Brille verknallt! 

Edit: Fuuu, postet mal schneller >>


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Würdest du auch über andere tote Menschen lachen?



naw dude naw...

@ trolli: wer andern an die mumu geht, der hat ein sexuelles belästigungsgerät!


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sagma Sora, wie ist Amerika so



Ausser Strand, Frauen und Titten gibt's ja nicht viel zu sagen.

Nein Spass. Ja, weiss nicht. Wenn Ich jetzt anfange zu schreibe, wird das den Nachtschwaermer um 7000Post sich verdoppeln (:

@Arosk er ist mein Kumpel. Und zu Freunden haelt man nunmal.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ trolli: wer andern an die mumu geht, der hat ein sexuelles belästigungsgerät!



o.O
Hast du so eins? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> o.O
> Hast du so eins?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naw dude naw


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vernünftig... hmmm
> 
> Riesentrolli ist in Grüne Brille verknallt!
> 
> Edit: Fuuu, postet mal schneller >>


screen or didn't happen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> schreibt ma was vernünftiges hier!





Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Kommunismus ist schrott.
> Demokratie ist schrott.
> Diktatur ist schrott.
> Monarchie ist schrott.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> naw dude naw



Willst du so eins? xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> schreibt ma was vernünftiges hier!



nö


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> screen or didn't happen



Verdammt!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Willst du so eins? xD



nope.
aber ich will ein +rep von trolli!


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> nope.



Wieso nicht?


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ausser Strand, Frauen und Titten gibt's ja nicht viel zu sagen.
> 
> Nein Spass. Ja, weiss nicht. Wenn Ich jetzt anfange zu schreibe, wird das den Nachtschwaermer um 7000Post sich verdoppeln (:
> 
> @Arosk er ist mein Kumpel. Und zu Freunden haelt man nunmal.



Was will man mehr? Gut stimmt, Autos natürlich...

Ists so wie in den Filmen? :<


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Wollen wir heut Razyl's 20kstens Post feiern? ;p

@Thoor

Ja ist es (:

Das merkt man besonders wenn man Dinge sieht in Filmen, bei den man sich immer gefragt hat. Was soll das denn sein, nun weiss man es!


----------



## Olliruh (7. August 2010)

wär andern in die möse beißt ist böse meist


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

12 posts razyl hase :*


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verdammt!


yay razyl besiegt :-D



Grüne schrieb:


> nope.
> aber ich will ein +rep von trolli!


dann mach was, das das gerechtfertigt


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wollen wir heut Razyl's 20kstens Post feiern? ;p



Nope. Das mache ich schon selber


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nope. Das mache ich schon selber



Ja, gut dann mach halt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dann mach was, das das gerechtfertigt



mein ansehen bei trolli ist frei, ich wünsch mir ein +rep herbei!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nope. Das mache ich schon selber



nurnoch 11 posts *-*


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> yay razyl besiegt :-D



Ach Ruhe ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach Ruhe ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



10 *-*


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wollen wir heut Razyl's 20kstens Post feiern? ;p
> 
> @Thoor
> 
> ...



Ihr macht mich ganz wuschig heute :-<

na ja ich wander auch irgendwann nach Amerika aus...

Gehst du dort in die Schule oder wie?

BTW seid Razly mal gebannt wurde ist er übelster Softie geworden >.> Wollt ich nur gesagt haben R.I.P. echter Razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Gebt lieber mir rep, in 40min geb ich auch wieder was raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> 10 *-*



F-F-Fanboy


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

9...


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> F-F-Fanboy



n-n-neun *-*


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> n-n-neun *-*



Lachi: Keisha liebt dich noch *ggg*


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> mein ansehen bei trolli ist frei, ich wünsch mir ein +rep herbei!


wtf? dein ansehen ist frei?^^
naja weil dus bist =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachi: Keisha liebt dich noch *ggg*



a-a-acht *-*


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachi: Keisha liebt dich noch *ggg*



Keisha ist dochn polnischer pron Star oder o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wtf? dein ansehen ist frei?^^
> naja weil dus bist =)



danke =)


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Keisha ist dochn polnischer pron Star oder o.O



Nein... Keisha war Lachis Freundin.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein... Keisha war Lachis Freundin.



s-s-sieben *-*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

7...


----------



## Dominau (7. August 2010)

Razyl ist böse..
wenn er nurnoch 1 post für die 20k braucht geht er off

dann haben wir hier nichts zu feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein... Keisha war Lachis Freundin.



Jetzt weisst du warum sie sich getrennt haben...

Ich würd mich schlapp lachen wenn bei 19'999 Bersi oder Zam reinstürmt mit "OMFG EPIC PERM BANN LOL" xD

Gleich kommt Face Off auf SF2 *freu* *_*


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich ganz wuschig heute :-<
> 
> na ja ich wander auch irgendwann nach Amerika aus...
> 
> Gehst du dort in die Schule oder wie?





Irgendwann. Ist gut gesagt, denn es ist nicht mehr so leicht wie man denkt. Einfach seine Koffer packen,5 Euro in die Hosentasche stecken, Flugzeug setzen und rueber fliegen. Da gehoert viel mehr dazu. So wie manche immer denken, ist es nicht.

Schule gehe Ich in ca. 3 Wochen.


----------



## Vampless (7. August 2010)

Guten Abend Leuteee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Razi, du musst deinen 20k Post auf der 10k NS Seite machen. :<


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Razyl ist böse..
> wenn er nurnoch 1 post für die 20k braucht geht er off



Du kannst meine Gedanken lesen wtf?


Thoor schrieb:


> Jetzt weisst du warum sie sich getrennt haben...



Hm, ... nein


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kannst meine Gedanken lesen wtf?



s-s-sechs *-*


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kannst meine Gedanken lesen wtf?
> 
> 
> Hm, ... nein



Weil sie in Wirklichkeit n polnischer P-Star ist? o.o

btw v-v-vier *.*

oder? .<


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Weil sie in Wirklichkeit n polnischer P-Star ist? o.o
> 
> btw v-v-vier *.*



1. Nein

2. Fail.


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2010)

maaaaaaaan




> The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on August 05, 2010 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.



die solln sich mal beeilen :-(


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

5...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> maaaaaaaan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awww /tröst


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Nein
> 
> 2. Fail.



f-f-fünf *-*


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Nein
> 
> 2. Fail.



F-F-Fünf *-*


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Ihr werdet den 20.000 Post eh nicht sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Weiß wer was mit Dini ist bzw wo die abgeblieben ist?


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr werdet den 20.000 Post eh nicht sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



v-v-vier *-*


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Weiß wer was mit Dini ist bzw wo die abgeblieben ist?



Vielleicht hat sie nen Freund oder so... k.A. kümmert sich um ihre Tochter...


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr werdet den 20.000 Post eh nicht sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


willst du mir drohen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

ich werd ihn sehen *böse lach*


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> willst du mir drohen?



Wieso sollte ich?


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich?



z-z-zwei *-*


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich?



z-z-zwei *-*


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> z-z-zwei *-*



Ja, ich sag dann mal gute Nacht und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, ich sag dann mal gute Nacht und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



E-E-eins *-*

UND JETZT VERZIEH DICH LUSCHE!

geht mal gar nicht -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich?


das frag ich dich!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, ich sag dann mal gute Nacht und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



e-e-eins *-*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

1!


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

20.000 + 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 20.000 + 1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gz zum flamethread!


----------



## Olliruh (7. August 2010)

mir kommen die tränen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 20.000 + 1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hah direkt nach razyl! :S


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 20.000 + 1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eh..eh..
yay!


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gz zum flamethread!



???


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Mal davon abgesehen hat Razyl [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]20138 Post, wenn man auf sein Profilname klickt.[/font]


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> ???



Ach nix vergiss es

Ich hab mir grade 6x disturbeds neues lied angehört :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen hat Razyl [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]20138 Post, wenn man auf sein Profilname klickt.[/font]



jaja forenspiele sind shice, also klappe zu auf den applefagplätzen :S


----------



## Olliruh (7. August 2010)

naja wayne jetzt bin ich aber endgültig weg
man sieht sich in 2wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen hat Razyl [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]20138 Post, wenn man auf sein Profilname klickt.[/font]



"Aktive Beiträge". Allerdings zählt dazu nicht das Forenspiel-Abteil :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ach nix vergiss es
> 
> Ich hab mir grade 6x disturbeds neues lied angehört :<



das ist kacke :<


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> jaja forenspiele sind shice, also klappe zu auf den applefagplätzen :S



Puhh... nur weil Ihr nicht so bequeme Apple Sitze habt. Windows hatte immer schon die harten und unbequemen Sitze. Also Ruhe da Hinten!


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Puhh... nur weil Ihr nicht so bequeme Apple Sitze habt. Windows hatte immer schon die harten und unbequemen Sitze. Also Ruhe da Hinten!



Dafür sind unsere Sitze billiger und praktisch und der Empfang stimmt immer hrhr


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2010)

ich hab ihn gesehen: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/163440-weisses-rauchsignal/page__p__2754909__fromsearch__1&#entry2754909

und nu?


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das ist kacke :<



Nur weil alle deine Musik gleich klingt :8


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab ihn gesehen: http://www.buffed.de...1&#entry2754909
> 
> und nu?



Nichts "und nu?"


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab ihn gesehen: http://www.buffed.de...1&#entry2754909
> 
> und nu?



jetzt :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=thMm-7RFsm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür sind unsere Sitze billiger und praktisch und der Empfang stimmt immer hrhr



Immerhin muessen wir uns nicht mit den kaputten Lehnen rumquaelen. Bei uns halten die wenigstens!


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nur weil alle deine Musik gleich klingt :8



Ich finde eher, dass fast alle Disturbed-Lieder nahezu gleich klingen....


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nur weil alle deine Musik gleich klingt :8



sagt der,der disturbed hört


meine damen und herren, ich bitte um applaus!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Immerhin muessen wir uns nicht mit den kaputten Lehnen rumquaelen. Bei uns halten die wenigstens!



kot soll ja auch gut formbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Immerhin muessen wir uns nicht mit den kaputten Lehnen rumquaelen. Bei uns halten die wenigstens!



Bei mir halten die irgendwie auch...


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Wenn Ihr Musik wollt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=94bGzWyHbu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sagt der,der disturbed hört
> 
> 
> meine damen und herren, ich bitte um applaus!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr kacke wollt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nichts "und nu?"


doch



Grüne schrieb:


> jetzt :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nee.
ich geh jetz duschen. hab da grad lust drauf


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


>



SO jetzt reichts.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> SO jetzt reichts.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Hände über die Gürtellinie Trolli.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Wird der Apfelnerd aggro Lachi?


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

btw ich merk grad

wtf lachmann ist nichtmehr mit seiner kaisha zusammen :< ich dachte die sind so tolliq auf ihren youtube videos 

oder hat sie das buffed forum gefunden


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wird der Apfelnerd aggro Lachi?



anscheinend 


die videos gibts nicht mehr th00r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> SO jetzt reichts.



Iss deinen Apfel


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> btw ich merk grad
> 
> wtf lachmann ist nichtmehr mit seiner kaisha zusammen :< ich dachte die sind so tolliq auf ihren youtube videos
> 
> oder hat sie das buffed forum gefunden



Ich habe doch vorhin geschrieben, dass sie Lachis Freundin WAR. ....


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe doch vorhin geschrieben, dass sie Lachis Freundin WAR. ....



omgwtfbbq orly


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Warum gibts die Videos nichtmehr =( du warst die Hoffnung der Buffed Community... das Vorzeigepärchen quasi


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

lad mich wieder in den chat ein humpel! :<


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wird der Apfelnerd aggro Lachi?



Bei mir ist noch alles im kuehlen Bereich. Weiss ja nicht wie es bei euch Windows Freunden ausschaut. (:


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bei mir ist noch alles im kuehlen Bereich. Weiss ja nicht wie es bei euch Windows Freunden ausschaut. (:



bei mir ist alles cool OBWOHL ich windows habe .. und dazu sogar noch WINDOWS XP PROFESSIONAL
DAM DAM DAAAAAM


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bei mir ist noch alles im kuehlen Bereich. Weiss ja nicht wie es bei euch Windows Freunden ausschaut. (:



Bei denen ist alles fit im Schritt

wie ists bei den pinguphilen?


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum gibts die Videos nichtmehr =( du warst die Hoffnung der Buffed Community... das Vorzeigepärchen quasi







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kVHyrV6AU80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 und




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FfKwJJQfE3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

Razi hat immer noch ICQ Bug, und tretet das Thema Keisha nicht auch noch hier breit, Lachi gehts eh nicht so dolle. :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

fu razyl :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2010)

so, und mit einem wtf ansehen nach einem abend verabschiede ich mich mit einem danke und gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> so, und mit einem wtf ansehen nach einem abend verabschiede ich mich mit einem danke und gute nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nacht brille :<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. August 2010)

S - T - U - Y - A


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> fu razyl :<



:-(


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte lösch die Videos

pöbelnde Kiddys Ftl...


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> :-(



!!!


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Alter was sind das fuer Videos.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Alter was sind das fuer Videos.



Videos von Julian Lachmanns ehemaliger Klasse


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Videos von Julian Lachmanns ehemaliger Klasse



An der Klasse ist ja nichts verkehrt...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Alter was sind das fuer Videos.



Hochklassige Stück Kultur!


Btw...Abend.


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Abgesehen davon, dass die Klasse ein Dachschaden hat, ist alles im gruenen Bereich.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass die Klasse ein Dachschaden hat, ist alles im gruenen Bereich.



Das hat grundsätzlich jede Klasse.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

ich wusste nicht das diese videos existieren </3
dafür muss jemand sterben!


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hat grundsätzlich jede Klasse.



Ja stimmt, da haste leider recht.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, da haste leider recht.



Ich finds gut so


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich finds gut so


Ich auch!


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich finds gut so



Yep, man hat 2 Vollidioten in der Klasse die Scheisse machen und die ganze Klasse muss dafuer ausbaden. Find ich richtig cool. Nicht.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Yep, man hat 2 Vollidioten in der Klasse die Scheisse machen und die ganze Klasse muss dafuer ausbaden. Find ich richtig cool. Nicht.



Und? Dafür ist man eine Klasse und damit muss man rechnen...


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Yep, man hat 2 Vollidioten in der Klasse die Scheisse machen und die ganze Klasse muss dafuer ausbaden. Find ich richtig cool. Nicht.



Falsch, man hat 2 Vollidioten die dir den Unterrichtstag versüssen und dich ausm Faden alltag reissen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Falsch, man hat 2 Vollidioten die dir den Unterrichtstag versüssen und dich ausm Faden alltag reissen!



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Du bist der Idiot

nicht "einer von 2 Idioten"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne spass lachi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Yep. Wir haben ja alle nichts anderes zu tun nach der Schule, als irgendwelche Sonderaufgaben zu machen. Die am Ende sowieso wieder keine Sau macht.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Yep. Wir haben ja alle nichts anderes zu tun nach der Schule, als irgendwelche Sonderaufgaben zu machen. Die am Ende sowieso wieder keine Sau macht.



Grundsätzlich musste ich noch nie Sonderaufgaben machen....


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du bist der Idiot
> 
> nicht "einer von 2 Idioten"
> 
> ...



ich weiß <3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich musste ich noch nie Sonderaufgaben machen....


Ich auch nicht...


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich musste ich noch nie Sonderaufgaben machen....




Und grundsaetzlich kommt nach Samstag immer der Sonntag.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Und grundsaetzlich kommt nach Samstag immer der Sonntag.


o.O


In Australien ist da schon fast Montag.


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> o.O
> 
> 
> In Australien ist da schon fast Montag.




Wobei ich sage, dass vor Mittwoch schon der Dienstag kommen wuerde, wenn nicht danach der Donnerstag kaeme.


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Yep. Wir haben ja alle nichts anderes zu tun nach der Schule, als irgendwelche Sonderaufgaben zu machen. Die am Ende sowieso wieder keine Sau macht.



Selber schuld wenn man so doof ist und sich erwischen lässt

die Jugend von heute ist echt einfallslos geworden -.-


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Selber schuld wenn man so doof ist und sich erwischen lässt
> 
> die Jugend von heute ist echt einfallslos geworden -.-



Aha.


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Aha.



Das ist ein Zeichen das ich Recht habe Jungchen


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das ist ein Zeichen das ich Recht habe Jungchen



Es geht darum, wenn 2 Idioten Bloedsinn in der Klasse bauen, dass die ganze Klasse eine Sonderaufgabe bekommt.

Verstanden?


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es geht darum, wenn 2 Idioten Bloedsinn in der Klasse bauen, dass die ganze Klasse eine Sonderaufgabe bekommt.
> 
> Verstanden?



No Sir.

BTW jetzt kommt Face/Off

 Bäsdär schauspielär macht mit


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2010)

Was zur Hölle geht heute ab?

Btw wir haben so schlechte Mates bekommen das wir nicht mal die ersten zwei Level auf Insane geschafft haben xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es geht darum, wenn 2 Idioten Bloedsinn in der Klasse bauen, dass die ganze Klasse eine Sonderaufgabe bekommt.
> 
> Verstanden?


Oh Gott, sowas passiert in jeder Klasse mal...die Sonderaufgaben sind aber meist low...


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

Jop Arosk, aber komischerweise waren immer wir beide die letzten die gestorben sind ^^


----------



## Thoor (8. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oh Gott, sowas passiert in jeder Klasse mal...die Sonderaufgaben sind aber meist low...



Vorallem musst du sie nicht machen wiel 90% der Lehrer eh vergessen dass da was war >.>

Welches Spiel Arosk :<


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oh Gott, sowas passiert in jeder Klasse mal...die Sonderaufgaben sind aber meist low...



Boha Leute, was geht denn mit Euch ab. Ich wollte hier nur sagen, dass er unrecht hat und Ich nicht selber schuld bin.


----------



## Thoor (8. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Boha Leute, was geht denn mit Euch ab. Ich wollte hier nur sagen, dass er unrecht hat und Ich nicht selber schuld bin.



Er hat Recht und du bist nicht selber schuld

zufrieden?


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2010)

Mir fällt grad auf das ich seit gestern 14 Stunden BF gespielt hab :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Vorallem musst du sie nicht machen wiel 90% der Lehrer eh vergessen dass da was war >.>


Jaja...

8/9 Klasse Chemie, Lehrer total verplant...gibt ne HA...nächste Stunde: Hattet ihr HAs? 


"Neee"...ok.


----------



## Ol@f (8. August 2010)

Spricht ja für die Kompetenz des Lehrers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2010)

ich schreibe was im NS


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Boha Leute, was geht denn mit Euch ab. Ich wollte hier nur sagen, dass er unrecht hat und Ich nicht selber schuld bin.


Passiert. Ist noch keiner dran gestorben.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. August 2010)

Gebt mir mal nen rep-push. :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Gebt mir mal nen rep-push. :<



es ist vollbracht, mein meister


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. August 2010)

Es dürstet mich nach mehr. :>


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

In den Deutschen Medien kommen immer mehr dramatische News über das Hochwasser und der Flut. Es gibt schon Tote und verletzte, die Rettung, Feuerwehr, Bundeswehr helfen den Menschen. 

Und ihr bekommt nix mit davon?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. August 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Spricht ja für die Kompetenz des Lehrers
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap. Er hat immer 0 vorbereitet und gelernt hat man au nicht wirklich was...Vor allem: In jeder Arbeit 2 Aufgaben die wir nie behandelt haben...Dann hat er sie während der Arbeit gestrichen und neue diktiert.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Es dürstet mich nach mehr. :>



so soll es geschehen!

DRÜCKT DEN VERDAMMTEN + KNOPF BEI HUMPEL!!!!!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> In den Deutschen Medien kommen immer mehr dramatische News über das Hochwasser und der Flut. Es gibt schon Tote und verletzte, die Rettung, Feuerwehr, Bundeswehr helfen den Menschen.
> 
> Und ihr bekommt nix mit davon?



ich wusste nichtmal das in polen irgendwas war D:


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

Nicht nur Polen, in Sachsen wird Evakuiert.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> In den Deutschen Medien kommen immer mehr dramatische News über das Hochwasser und der Flut. Es gibt schon Tote und verletzte, die Rettung, Feuerwehr, Bundeswehr helfen den Menschen.
> 
> Und ihr bekommt nix mit davon?


Dazu müsste ich meinen Fernseher anschalten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Nicht nur Polen, in Sachsen wird Evakuiert.



o_o


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. August 2010)

Vllt schwemmts n paar Glatzen weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

Schaltet ihr nicht N-TV und N-24 ein?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. August 2010)

Mein fucking TV ist aus. :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Schaltet ihr nicht N-TV und N-24 ein?



bei mir läuft grad irgendein schlechter action film bei pro7 o0


----------



## Soramac (8. August 2010)

Ich gucke gerade irgend so eine Verfolgungsjagd und paar Panzer in Irak. Nichts besonderes ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich wusste nichtmal das in polen irgendwas war D:


Ein einiges Mal wollte ich ne Doku auf NTV sehen.

Es gab 3 Termine: 

Erster: Unglücksondersendung


Zweiter: Polens Elite tot...10 Sondersendungen darüber...

Dann bin ich extra um 2 Uhr nachts zum 3. Termin aufgewacht.

Haben sie alles nur gemacht um mich zu ärgern!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



O_o


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. August 2010)

Alko gib mir Ansehen, du bist noch unverbraucht. :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Alko gib mir Ansehen, du bist noch unverbraucht. :<



K.


Dein Iro hypnotisiert mich...


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

Ich habe meine Punkte vor Mitternacht verbraucht. Theoretisch müssten sich meine punkte wieder erneuert haben weil nach Mitternacht ist ^^.


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2010)

Ich bin mal pennen, ich muß bissel Schlaf aufholen... Irgendwas klappert in meine PC, hört sich nach Gehäuselüfter an... *grml*


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

Lass dich nicht von den Bug-Parasiten beißen Arosk ^^


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

Ach ja, und durch Alien Swarm habe ich mir einen Hut für Team Fortress 2 freigeschaltet. Aber TF2 kaufe ich mir erst am Donnerstag ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Schaltet ihr nicht N-TV und N-24 ein?


die sind scheiße. also nein.


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

Die sind aber immerhin besser als RTL, RTL 2, Pro7 und äh, ich weiß nimmer ob Kabel 1 oder Sat 1 das schlechte von beiden ist ....


----------



## Thoor (8. August 2010)

Th00r hat jetzt voll fäääten Youtube Channel !_!


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Die sind aber immerhin besser als RTL, RTL 2, Pro7 und äh, ich weiß nimmer ob Kabel 1 oder Sat 1 das schlechte von beiden ist ....


sie sind und bleiben scheiße und bringen pseudo nachrichten


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. August 2010)

DARTH VADER! Ja, das ist meine schule...der typ hat 5 &#8364; für gekriegt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_W__jBO7IoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

Ach, jedem dass seine, Ich schaue diese beiden Sender aus 2 Gründen:

1: Schnelle Nachrichte über Katastrophen, Fußballergebnisse und Aktienwerte
2: Gute Dokus die mich Unterhalten

Ein negatives: Viele der Dokus werden oft Wiederholt.


----------



## Thoor (8. August 2010)

Schon schicht im schacht?


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

Ich habe 700 posts, juhu, ich bin Müde, preiset den Herren, Satan ist Schwul, Der Film "Der Pate" hat mich nie beeindruckt, "Scarface" ebenso wenig, ich mag "Die nackte Kanone". (Achtung, dieser Post könnte wegen der Müdigkeit, Ironie oder Family Guy enthalten)


----------



## Thoor (8. August 2010)

Nacht ihr.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. August 2010)

Nacht Thoor und ich muss Trolli recht geben, die TV Nachrichten sind scheiße und die hälfte die erzählt wird stimmt eh nicht bzw. wird hochgepusht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. August 2010)

GRUPPENKNUDDELN!!!!!!!! @ALL!!!!!!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. August 2010)

Gib mir Macht Alko!


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2010)

gruppennudeln!


----------



## Petersburg (8. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gruppennudeln!



Gruppen Nudeln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. August 2010)

Bin schlafen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. August 2010)

Alko geht Solonudeln. :<


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2010)

mal n kaffee machen. will ja noch wachbleiben :-D


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. August 2010)

Wieso? Passiert heute noch was ganz ganz ganz ganz ganz ganz ganz ganz ganz tolles?


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2010)

mal schauen


----------



## Jester (8. August 2010)

Gib jeder Nacht die Chance, die Schönste deines Lebens zu sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*schleim*


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Gib jeder Nacht die Chance, die Schönste deines Lebens zu sein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dafür brauchst du ne Freundin.... :S


----------



## Jester (8. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst du ne Freundin.... :S






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. August 2010)

FU Razi. :<


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> FU Razi. :<



wtf?


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2010)

och ihr armen :-(
ich hab btw eine <3


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> och ihr armen :-(
> ich hab btw eine <3



Wie lange jetzt schon? :O


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. August 2010)

FU Trolli. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie lange jetzt schon? :O


fast 11 monate


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. August 2010)

Dürfen wir ein Bild von ihr sehn?


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Dürfen wir ein Bild von ihr sehn?


nope


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> fast 11 monate



Ist sie schon schwanger? *g*


----------



## Jester (8. August 2010)

Pics or it didnt happen. This is the internet! This is serious business!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. August 2010)

Dann beschreib sie uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist sie schon schwanger? *g*


ich frag bei gelegenheit mal


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Dann beschreib sie uns.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


(für mich) hübscher als du :-P


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich frag bei gelegenheit mal






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trolli und Vater... uuuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe mein kind würde glaub ich mit meine kinderserien aufwachsen :-D


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hehe mein kind würde glaub ich mit meine kinderserien aufwachsen :-D



Yu-Gi-Oh und Digimon? :S


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. August 2010)

Ist deine Freundin ein Punk Trolli?


----------



## mastergamer (8. August 2010)

Trägt deine Freundin blondes Haar, Trolli?


----------



## riesentrolli (8. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Yu-Gi-Oh und Digimon? :S


nein verdammt! als das rauskam war ich schon übelst alt!



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ist deine Freundin ein Punk Trolli?


ansichtsache



mastergamer schrieb:


> Trägt deine Freundin blondes Haar, Trolli?


jeht dir nüscht an!


ich geh jetz pennen! macht den ns nich kaputt!


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nein verdammt! als das rauskam war ich schon übelst alt!



Dann schaut er halt Ninja Turtles und Duck Tales


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/163452-star-wars-knights-of-the-old-republic-2-the-sith-lords-problem/page__pid__2755284__st__0&#entry2755284
!!!
:<<<<<<


----------



## Ykon (8. August 2010)

Razyl und Lachmann sind doof.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...0&#entry2755284
> !!!
> :<<<<<<



!!!	






weiß ich micha <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





gute nacht :*


----------



## Dropz (8. August 2010)

guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. August 2010)

Nabnd!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. August 2010)

Abend. 
Gebt mir grüne Machte meine Sklaven!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. August 2010)

Schwärmer. O-:<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. August 2010)

Lachmann gib mir Anssehn. :<


----------



## White_Sky (8. August 2010)

N'abend.


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Razyl und Lachmann sind doof.



/report


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

Guten Abend, ich bins, The Paladin ............. ihr wisst schon wer ich bin .............. *seufz* Ich habe unverbrauchte Ansehenspunkte ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Guten Abend, ich bins, The Paladin ............. ihr wisst schon wer ich bin .............. *seufz* Ich habe unverbrauchte Ansehenspunkte ^^



Dann lass sie unverbraucht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Guten Abend, ich bins, The Paladin ............. ihr wisst schon wer ich bin .............. *seufz* Ich habe unverbrauchte Ansehenspunkte ^^


Halloooo...

Heute werde ich beide HTF Folgen gucken...23:30 und 24 Uhr auf MTV!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (8. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Guten Abend, ich bins, The Paladin ............. ihr wisst schon wer ich bin .............. *seufz* Ich habe unverbrauchte Ansehenspunkte ^^



Was bringen eig. Ansehenspunkte?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Was bringen eig. Ansehenspunkte?



Die totale macht und deine Eier werden anschwillen!


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

Genau, was bedeutet Macht wenn man keine angeschwollenen Eier hat ^^

Edit: Ich wollte gerade "grüne Macht" verteilen und ich konnte nicht, wie es aussieht muss man 24 Stunden warten um es verteilen zu können. Wartet einfach bis 23:00 Uhr oder so ^^


----------



## White_Sky (8. August 2010)

Unnötige Kommentare bleiben unnötig ;-(


----------



## Jester (8. August 2010)

All your Ansehenspunkte are belong to us!


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

Wer von euch zockt eigentlich Team Fortress 2, ich lege es mir am Donnerstag zu und will nicht einfach ohne irgendetwas Anfangen. (Obwohl ich mir genug Infos darüber geholt habe um zu Wissen was ich nicht spielen werde: Scout, Sniper und Spy)


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. August 2010)

Sniper ist cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Sniper ist cool.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Golf du lieber weiterhin nackt.... :S


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

Ich bin

1: Nicht geduldig
2: Hat der Sniper Nierenprobleme, und dass erinnert mich ein bisschen mich selbst ..........

Scout spiel ich nicht:

1: Zu wenig HP
2: Ich bin nicht so gerne Nahkämpfer!

Spy mag ich nicht:

1: Ich kann nicht schleichen, in Spielen wo ich schleichen muss artet es IMMER in eine Schießerei aus die ich meistens gewinne ^^
2: Ich bin noch nie von hinten gekommen und habe keine lust dazu ^^
3: Spy ist ein Arschloch, er hat Sniper-Tan´s schwäche ausgenutzt um sie zu verführen: Ich hasse Spy´s


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

Ich glaube ich tendiere eher zum Pyro

1: Ich liebe Feuer
2: Ich LIEBE Feuer
3: Ich hasse Spy´s

Hudda!


----------



## Thoor (8. August 2010)

Verdammte HuFuShiKa ich muss morgen Arbeiten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. August 2010)

Spy ist fürn Anfang aufjedenfall nicht falsch, kannste n paar Erfolgserlebnisse verzeichnen, auch wenn du wie du eigentlich nicht möchtest in den Nahkampf kommst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin dann mal pennen, morgen um 4:45 ist die nacht vorbei. :<


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

@Thoor, was?

Du hast zwar "Do not want" gepostet

Es gibt aber mehr Varianten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. August 2010)

HTF in 30 min!


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

jop, und morgen kommt bei mir per post die DVD-Box "Overkill". Da sind alle möglichen extras drauf und so, Ich will nicht nur das sterben bei HTF sehen, sondern auch Infos dazu ^^


----------



## Thoor (8. August 2010)

HTF ist doof.


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

Kreuzigt Thoor!


----------



## Thoor (8. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Kreuzigt Thoor!



Versuche nicht zu kreuzigen was du nicht töten kannst.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Versuche nicht zu kreuzigen was du nicht töten kannst.


Macht Thoors Auto kaputt!!!!!


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

Verdammt, du hast Recht:

Aber dafür kriegst du keine "grüne Macht", Alko kriegt sie ^^

Friss das Thoor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UND DAS HIER:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (8. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Macht Thoors Auto kaputt!!!!!



ICH WARNE DICH, ICH WERDE RAUSFINDEN WO DU WOHNST UND ALL DEINE HTF PUPPEN AUFSCHLITZEN, ICH WARNE DICH, WENN DU MEIN AUTO BERÜHRST MACH ICH DICH LANG WIE ZEHN METER FELDWEG!


----------



## LiangZhou (8. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Spy ist fürn Anfang aufjedenfall nicht falsch, kannste n paar Erfolgserlebnisse verzeichnen, auch wenn du wie du eigentlich nicht möchtest in den Nahkampf kommst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





/sign


Finde aber das Scout für'n Anfang noch frustrierender ist


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ICH WARNE DICH, ICH WERDE RAUSFINDEN WO DU WOHNST UND ALL DEINE HTF PUPPEN AUFSCHLITZEN, ICH WARNE DICH, WENN DU MEIN AUTO BERÜHRST MACH ICH DICH LANG WIE ZEHN METER FELDWEG!



Hab nix von HTF. :O


Wohne übrigens in der Rennstadt Nr. 1 in DE.

!!!

UND DU DENKST DU HAST NE CHANCE GEGEN MICH, THOOR?!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (8. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denke ja.


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2010)

Pahh....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (8. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ICH WARNE DICH, ICH WERDE RAUSFINDEN WO DU WOHNST UND ALL DEINE HTF PUPPEN AUFSCHLITZEN, ICH WARNE DICH, WENN DU MEIN AUTO BERÜHRST MACH ICH DICH LANG WIE ZEHN METER FELDWEG!



@Thoor
Ich merke gerade, dass wir auf der selben Wellenlänge sind. "Fahr mir ins Auto und ich fahr dir in´s Gesicht!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (8. August 2010)

Jetzt ist Ruhe hier oder ich lass Miley von der Kette




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Krügel das heisst: Fahr mir ins Auto und ich sorg dafür das du nie wieder irgendwo reinfährst...


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich krieg mich nicht mehr xD


----------



## Krügerl (8. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> @Krügel das heisst: Fahr mir ins Auto und ich sorg dafür das du nie wieder irgendwo reinfährst...



Genial.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Gute Nacht, ich schaue HTF zu Ende und gehe pennen.

Bye


----------



## Krügerl (9. August 2010)

Einen Gruß an dieser Stelle übrigens an Alle, die morgen arbeiten gehen müssen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin heute aus dem Urlaub zurück gekommen und war so klug, mir den morgigen Tag auch noch frei zu nehmen.


----------



## mmeCeliné (9. August 2010)

Episch, wie der Typ von Focus vorm TV sitzt und sagt "Kinetic verzichtet erstmal auf jegliche Controller"...Dabei steht "please reconnect Controller" auf dem tv..


----------



## Jester (9. August 2010)

Der Mensch lebt um betrunken zu sein!


----------



## Brokulus (9. August 2010)

Letzter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (9. August 2010)

Brokulus schrieb:


> Letzter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach verdammt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. August 2010)

letzter bin ich!


----------



## Jester (9. August 2010)

Ach verdammt! Nie werd ich Letzter sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. August 2010)

du wirst es schon irgendwann schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (9. August 2010)

Da ich nicht in der Lage  bin bis 6 aufzubleiben überlasse ich dir den heutigen Sieg...
Wobei ich dazusagen muss, dass ich schon öfter einmal Letzter war, leider postete ich nach 6 Uhr, weswegen meine Posts gelöscht wurden.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Da ich nicht in der Lage  bin bis 6 aufzubleiben überlasse ich dir den heutigen Sieg...
> Wobei ich dazusagen muss, dass ich schon öfter einmal Letzter war, leider postete ich nach 6 Uhr, weswegen meine Posts gelöscht wurden.



sehr edel von dir :>

ich war auch schon paar mal letzter .. ich glaube das letzte mal war silvester :O


----------



## Jester (9. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sehr edel von dir :>




So bin ich. Die letzte Bastion des Anstands im Ozean des Hasses namens Internet. Bis zum letzten Post!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> So bin ich. Die letzte Bastion des Anstands im Ozean des Hasses namens Internet. Bis zum letzten Post!



wie  berührend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. August 2010)

Wer hier Letzter wird bin Ich!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. August 2010)

nope


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. August 2010)

obwohl, ich leg mich jetzt hin mädels
schlagt euch drum wer letzter wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Ich eröffne mal wieder, hier der Eröffnungssong





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8woy5IPHojY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

Nabend


----------



## mmeCeliné (9. August 2010)

Ich warte immernoch das der typ aus dem thread vorhin mich findet X:


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich warte immernoch das der typ aus dem thread vorhin mich findet X:


Der Thread mit der neuen Erweiterung?


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich warte immernoch das der typ aus dem thread vorhin mich findet X:



was passiert dann ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> was passiert dann ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2010)

Einen WUNDERSCHÖNEN, WUNDERSCHÖNEN Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Ok, wo ist der echte Razyl?


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. August 2010)

nabend @ razyl und lachi :>


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ok, wo ist der echte Razyl?


Immer noch hier...



Grüne schrieb:


> nabend @ razyl und lachi :>



Huhu Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Is the Rape Time over?


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Is the Rape Time over?



Ja.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. August 2010)

Abend stolze NS'ler.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. August 2010)

Selbst der alte Rubens hat das was zu zu sagen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> nabend @ razyl und lachi :>



brille :>


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Schade

ITS GOOFY TIME!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend stolze NS'ler.



guten tag,kamerad //:=)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich warte immernoch das der typ aus dem thread vorhin mich findet X:



Klärt mich bitte mal auf, ich musste arbeiten.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. August 2010)

Ist doch nicht wichtig, Bier trinken ist wichtig!


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Sparta Time villeicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. August 2010)

Goofy Time ist zu Ende




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt weiss ich warum du wieder solo bist.


----------



## Jester (9. August 2010)

Lachmann, hier der letzte Statusbericht zu heut morgen.
Bis 6 Uhr keinerlei Vorkomnisse bzw. Feindeinwirkung auf den Nachtschwärmer.
Dein Sieg blieb sicher bis zur letzten Minute.


Gute Abend!


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. August 2010)

neeee




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Klärt mich bitte mal auf, ich musste arbeiten.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexuelle_Aufkl%C3%A4rung


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Das ist gut ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich warum du wieder solo bist.



das hat andere gründe :>


Jester schrieb:


> Lachmann, hier der letzte Statusbericht zu heut morgen.
> Bis 6 Uhr keinerlei Vorkomnisse bzw. Feindeinwirkung auf den Nachtschwärmer.
> Dein Sieg blieb sicher bis zur letzten Minute.
> 
> ...



und ich dachte ihr mädchen prügelt euch danach noch wer letzter wird :/

DER NS WIRD STANDHAFT BLEIBEN!
wie geil, wie geil!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. August 2010)

Ihr seid doch alle krank....


----------



## Jester (9. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> DER NS WIRD STANDHAFT BLEIBEN!
> wie geil, wie geil!
> 
> 
> ...



Wachbataillon Jester wacht über diesen Thread!


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle krank....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Wachbataillon Jester wacht über diesen Thread!



nehmt euch ein beispiel an diesen tapferen krieger des NS :O


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. August 2010)

Ihr seid alle Abschaum und ich will euch nicht mehr sehn...*sing*


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Ivan meldet sich zum Dienst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle Abschaum und ich will euch nicht mehr sehn...*sing*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



heee was ist hier los....??


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Was wäre besser geeignet als Propaganda für die Nachtschwärmer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Glubschaugen erinnern mich an dieses dämliche Subway-Sandwich aus der Fernsehwerbung... *schauder*


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Die Glubschaugen erinnern mich an dieses dämliche Subway-Sandwich aus der Fernsehwerbung... *schauder*



Das vieh liebt dich =)


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was ist denn an diesem wunderschönen Konsumprodukt ein Fail ?


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Um es noch mal zu verdeutlichen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rape und Goofy Time gleichzeitig


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2010)

Hi leutz


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Hi Soladra




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geizhals


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon wieder Fail xD


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2. Fail


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Warum? Ich habe es wieder Repariert.


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

Man Paladin diese Bild wolte ich gerade posten xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


:S


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Tja, und jetzt kommt Szenewechsel: Haters gonna Hate





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gehe ne Runde Alien Swarm zocken.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. August 2010)

da kommt mir doch direkt das hier ausm aj forum...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> da kommt mir doch direkt das hier ausm aj forum...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie geil xD


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2010)

blub


----------



## Soramac (9. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> blub



Gerne


----------



## Jester (9. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nehmt euch ein beispiel an diesen tapferen krieger des NS :O



Nein. Mir gebührt keinerlei Ruhm. Nur meinem Stabsführer. Dem Clarinet Boy.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Nein. Mir gebührt keinerlei Ruhm. Nur meinem Stabsführer. Dem Clarinet Boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dieser junge verbindet talent,gutes aussehen und die austrahlung eines menschens der von sich behaupten kann das er es geschafft hat!


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Tja, Er tat es für die Nachtschwärmer. Aber ich tue es für die Lulz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

'Nuff said. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Meine letzten Worte ........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das hier ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wennschon "Als ich ihm meine Klarinette in die Brust rammte"... ungebildetes Bauernvolk -.-

In McDonals nen Salat kaufen ist ca gleich wie wenn du aufn Strich gehst und ne Umarmung abholst.
und alkoholfreies Bier ist so nützlich wie der Pimmel am Papst

HAR HAR HAR ITS TH00R TIME


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Welches Programm verwendet ihr für eure Bilder? Will auch so was machen, nur in Propagandaform.


----------



## Thoor (9. August 2010)

Wie ich Perm. Bann habe im World of Warcraft Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wisst ihr was? Es juckt mich nicht :S


----------



## Kasdwerlulz (9. August 2010)

hai

ach ja und btw





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: es geht um die 2,2k waffe, die kostet 4670 ..... x.x

@grüne brille 

das bild mit dem krieger x Hexer

...so true....


----------



## Jester (9. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Welches Programm verwendet ihr für eure Bilder? Will auch so was machen, nur in Propagandaform.



--> http://memegenerator.net

Und Thoor...
In allen diesen Bildern wird der englische Begriff verwendet, auch wenn die Bilder ansonsten auf deutsch sind.
(Wovon es sehr wenige gibt.)


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2010)

Blub.


----------



## Soramac (9. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Blub.



Du weisst was es heisst? (:


----------



## Dweencore (9. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Blub.


Man bist du eine Spamarin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



This is Madness! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

OK, wie mache ein Bild durchsichtig bei Paint.net?


----------



## Asayur (9. August 2010)

Nacht Schwärmer, baut ihr den Schwärmer Thread zum Bilderthread um? *gg*


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. August 2010)

nope


----------



## Asayur (9. August 2010)

Dann hab ich mich doch verguckt *gg*


----------



## The Paladin (10. August 2010)

Hier ist mein Erstes Bild was ich jemals im Internet veröffentliche was ich selbst gemacht habe. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

Lol, so true, so true xD


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

Ich töte immer wegen den Loot¨Was denn sonst?


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

Aus Spaß am töten? *unschuldig das blutige Fleischermesser wegsteck*


----------



## Dropz (10. August 2010)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (10. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Erstes Bild was ich jemals im Internet veröffentliche was ich selbst gemacht habe. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sau geil für den Anfang ,ich will mehr ^^!

Ich geh mal ins Bett , Nacht Buffed.


----------



## The Paladin (10. August 2010)

Das hier ist jetzt meine Billigproduktion, ich gehe pennen, Gute Nacht Leute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (10. August 2010)

Kennt jemand (noch) buddha?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also der aus dem forum?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

Klar kenn ich Buddha, wieso?


----------



## Dropz (10. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Klar kenn ich Buddha, wieso?



weißte wieso er schon so lange weg ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

Wohnt nicht mehr zuhasue und hat jetzt nur noch sporadisch Internet.


----------



## Dropz (10. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wohnt nicht mehr zuhasue und hat jetzt nur noch sporadisch Internet.



wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wohnt nicht mehr zuhasue und hat jetzt nur noch sporadisch Internet.



War das nicht der, der in der Psychatrie war?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

Irgend sowas in die Richtung, jops. Weiß ich aber auch nix genaueres.

Verdammt, ich treff die Tasten nicht mehr richtig. :<


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. August 2010)

Ich glaub, wenn PC nen Alkotest eingebaut hätten würden wir von Humpel Nachts hier auch nichts mehr hören O_o


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

War doch eine Art "betreutes Wohnen" wo er jetzt ist, oder?


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Zitat aus COD, von dem einem generall gefällt mir noch besser


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich glaub, wenn PC nen Alkotest eingebaut hätten würden wir von Humpel Nachts hier auch nichts mehr hören O_o



wir würden nie wieder was von ihm hören.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

Hmmm, da könntet ihr recht haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, es war glaub ich betreutes Wohnen.


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

Sowas liegt mir zumindest ein.

Naja, ich wünsch mal ne gute Nacht Schwärmer *gg*


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hmmm, da könntet ihr recht haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zugfahren zum festival suckt mächtig! das tu ich mir kein 2. mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> zugfahren zum festival suckt mächtig! das tu ich mir kein 2. mal an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oO Zugfahren ist so ein win, 
Beim melt!train hast halt den vorteil das du dadrinn auch schlafen kannst <3


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

Naja, es fahren ca 20-30 Punks vom Bahnhof weg, könnte also ziemlich unterhaltsam werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> oO Zugfahren ist so ein win,
> Beim melt!train hast halt den vorteil das du dadrinn auch schlafen kannst <3



es geht nicht um die unterhaltung, sondern ums gepäck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und im zug schlafen ist ja mal oberscheisse, nur im zelt ists richtige festival atmo


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

Hm, Gepäck ist ein Argument. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ich geh dann mal pennen, in 6h muss ich wieder in die Arbeit. :<
Nacht, schlaft schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

gn8^^


----------



## Petersburg (10. August 2010)

*Roxx0rt einmal durch den Thread*

*Roxx0rt wieder raus*


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

naw dude naw


----------



## Jester (10. August 2010)

Ich werd mich dann mal wieder in Selbstmitleid windend in den Schlaf quälen.
Wobei ich wahrscheinlich wach liegen werde. Und Lauern...


----------



## Yadiz (10. August 2010)

Ich würd mal meinen, dass gerade die coolen Typen im Zelt schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 liegt ja schon im Wort, ne^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. August 2010)

Hallo!


----------



## Soramac (10. August 2010)

Haha!

Ich bin Letzter Ihr Vollidioten!


----------



## Lari (10. August 2010)

+1


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Haha!
> 
> Ich bin Letzter Ihr Vollidioten!


Wir sind Intelligenter als du.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Lari schrieb:


> +1





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, das ist selbst für den NS zu wenig.


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich bin Letzter Ihr Vollidioten!



Musst du gleich beleidigend werden?...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Musst du gleich beleidigend werden?...



Er hat jetzt ein IPad...wir können ihm ab jetzt nichts mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Er hat jetzt ein IPad...wir können ihm ab jetzt nichts mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab nen iPad Nano... bekannt als iPod Touch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab nen iPad Nano... bekannt als iPod Touch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Cool, ich hab nur einen iPod Naga und iPod Niente...*hust*


----------



## Dweencore (10. August 2010)

Abend


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

ICH HAB PETER MAFFAY - JA ICH WILL...

WTF?!


----------



## Dweencore (10. August 2010)

Und schon wieder gibt es so einen Phishing-Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Und schon wieder gibt es so einen Phishing-Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die nehmen wieder in letzter Zeit extrem zu >>


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

Heute ist es schon beinahe Rekordverdächtig


----------



## Vampless (10. August 2010)

Abend Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und heute mal wieder nicht so leer wie sonst?


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Abend Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch, es ist immer noch leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Hier ist nie leer...


----------



## Dweencore (10. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die nehmen wieder in letzter Zeit extrem zu >>


Ist ja immer wieder der gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (10. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch, es ist immer noch leer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt. aber wenigstens gibt es ein wenig aktive hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie gehts euch?


----------



## Jester (10. August 2010)

Forever...your eyes...will hold the memory!


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hier ist nie leer...



Doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (10. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Stimmt. aber wenigstens gibt es ein wenig aktive hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ganz gut und dir ?


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Dreckig, weil heute morgen jemand mir den Wecker ausgeschaltet hat und ich zu spät aufgestanden bin... 5 Stunden...


----------



## Vampless (10. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Ganz gut und dir ?



Schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Yo. Alles Fit. Und sonst alles fit im schritt?



Arosk schrieb:


> Dreckig, weil heute morgen jemand mir den Wecker ausgeschaltet hat und ich zu spät aufgestanden bin... 5 Stunden...



O.o 
Verdammt. Da war aber einer ganz böse o:


----------



## Vampless (10. August 2010)

schonwieder so leer o:


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Jop, der Chef :O






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HLhdW7i8i10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

Ich finds Assy das Celine gebannt wurde =( nur weil sie nen Phisher und Troll beleidigt -.-


----------



## Dweencore (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich finds Assy das Celine gebannt wurde =( nur weil sie nen Phisher und Troll beleidigt -.-


Sie wurde schon gebannt?
Wann war ass denn?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

Heyho


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Vor 13 Minuten.


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

Moment, das geht ja schon in Identitätsklau über und das ist bei Gott nicht mehr nur "normales" Phishing, das ist Rufmord!

Ich hätte vermutlich gleich reagiert ...


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

Was hab ich verpasst?


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Ich hätte gegrinst.


----------



## Jester (10. August 2010)

Warum muss man beleidigen?
Es gibt nen ganz paar Regeln in diesem Forum und wer sich nicht daran hält kriegt ne Auszeit.
Vollkommen berechtigt.


----------



## Lari (10. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Warum muss man beleidigen?
> Es gibt nen ganz paar Regeln in diesem Forum und wer sich nicht daran hält kriegt ne Auszeit.
> Vollkommen berechtigt.



Tru story bro.


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

Naja, ich hätte es per PM geregelt, vermutlich ...

Warum? Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt die Watsche zurück, bei Rufmord und Identitätsklau ist ausrasten für den Täter noch das angenehmste.


----------



## Lari (10. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Naja, ich hätte es per PM geregelt, vermutlich ...
> 
> Warum? Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt die Watsche zurück, bei Rufmord und Identitätsklau ist ausrasten für den Täter noch das angenehmste.



Dennoch ist es kein Freifahrtsschein.
Würde ich den Phishern jedes mal an den Kopf knallen, was ich von ihnen halte... der Account wäre schon lange banned.
Es gibt gewisse Verhaltensregeln, und daran hat man sich zu halten, was auch immer kommt.


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

Ich weiss was du meinst und würde die Schreibsperre gegen mich vermutlich auch angemessen finden, ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich vermutlich gleich reagiert hätte.


----------



## Dweencore (10. August 2010)

Tach Sola


----------



## Petersburg (10. August 2010)

Guten Morgen NS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (10. August 2010)

Endlich ist hier mal wieder was los.
Man.
Schildert mal den Tat verlauf?
Ich versteh nur Bahnhof was ist passiert?


----------



## chopi (10. August 2010)

Moin Leute.
Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Petersburg (10. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Endlich ist hier mal wieder was los.
> Man.
> Schildert mal den Tat verlauf?
> Ich versteh nur Bahnhof was ist passiert?



Troll macht mit gefälschten namen von Celine Phising thread auf

Celine Flamet Troll




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Moin Leute.
> Hab ich was verpasst?



Nein.
Und jetzt geh.

>: -(


----------



## Petersburg (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nein.
> Und jetzt geh.
> 
> >: -(



>:-(


----------



## chopi (10. August 2010)

Sieht so aus als ob ich doch etwas verpasst hätte.


----------



## Vampless (10. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Troll macht mit gefälschten namen von Celine Phising thread auf
> 
> Celine Flamet Troll



Omg o.O
hm.
hätten sie das nicht per pm regeln können?


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> >:-(



*>>:'- (*


----------



## Petersburg (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> *>>:'- (*



:'(


----------



## leonnator (10. August 2010)

Nabend.


----------



## chopi (10. August 2010)

leonnator schrieb:


> Nabend.



Leonnator, wieso haben die Menschen kein Verständnis dafür wenn ein alter Nachtschwärmer seinen alten Lieblingsthread besuchen möchte? :/


:3


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

Es ist gerade sehr angespannt hier drinnen.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Omg o.O
> hm.
> hätten sie das nicht per pm regeln können?



Jo, der Typ antwortet auch bestimmt bzw. liest es erst garnicht xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Leonnator, wieso haben die Menschen kein Verständnis dafür wenn ein alter Nachtschwärmer seinen alten Lieblingsthread besuchen möchte? :/
> 
> 
> :3



Guten Abend Chopenmayer


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

Weil sie alle twilight gekukt haben


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

Sola trifft unter die Gürtellinie mit vollem Karacho


----------



## Lari (10. August 2010)

Lasst Chopi in Ruhe.
Mein Lieblings-Pole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leonnator (10. August 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Leonnator, wieso haben die Menschen kein Verständnis dafür wenn ein alter Nachtschwärmer seinen alten Lieblingsthread besuchen möchte? :/
> 
> 
> :3



Ich habe doch damit kein Problem.
War das jetzt falsch das ich Nabend gesagt habe?


----------



## Exzelsor (10. August 2010)

Nabend zusammen. Ich lebe noch =D


----------



## Dweencore (10. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen. Ich lebe noch =D


Jeh,obwohl ich dich nicht kenne xD


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

Ich hasse Milch.


----------



## Exzelsor (10. August 2010)

Ich mag Milch =D


----------



## Vampless (10. August 2010)

komm thoor eröffnen wir einen FREE CELINE Thread xD


----------



## chopi (10. August 2010)

Jeder mag Milch!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hasse Milch.



Toll Du hast eh alles und jeden Also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (10. August 2010)

Ich mag Chopi =D


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

Ich mag Züge. *swosh*


----------



## chopi (10. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Es ist gerade sehr angespannt hier drinnen.



Dann komm ich später wieder.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Dann komm ich später wieder.


ach nun komm bleib hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Weil sie alle twilight gekukt haben






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (10. August 2010)

Chopi soll dableiben. Der wirkt so entspannend... wie Milch xD


----------



## chopi (10. August 2010)

Nur haben wir grad keinen Strom (Ach der Osten <3 ) und meinem Laptop geht der Strom in 5min aus...afk :3


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> komm thoor eröffnen wir einen FREE CELINE Thread xD



why?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Nur haben wir grad keinen Strom (Ach der Osten <3 ) und meinem Laptop geht der Strom in 5min aus...afk :3



Hm haben die Wald Brände Den Russischen Reaktor Zerlegt? 





Achja Bist ja pole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

HEHE wie geil, hab vor paar stunden milch ins gefrierfach geschoben damit sie schnell kühlt und jetzt fällt mir ein:"da ist doch noch milch im kühlschrank" 

Yummy, gefrorener milchklumpen!


----------



## Vampless (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> why?



vielleicht bringts ja irgendwas o: (ausser einen bann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Vampless (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> why?



doppelpost -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

YAY forum Lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Toll Du hast eh alles und jeden Also
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leider habe ich nicht alles und jeden, sonst wäre ich wohl ziemlich der glücklichste Mensch auf Erden. Falls du "hassen" gemeint haben solltest, nein nicht alles, nur gewisse Leute, Choppi mag ich ansich eigentlich. Möchtegernmods die das 1. mal "Macht" in ihren Händen halten und "blacklists" führen verachte ich jedoch.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

pwned by forum lag, mir passiert das nicht mehr... wenn er lädt einfach nicht nochmal draufklicken sondern auf "neue beiträge ansehen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> vielleicht bringts ja irgendwas o: (ausser einen bann!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die nervt also soll die gebannt bleiben :>


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

http://www.buffed.de...00-formelhilfe/

Ich brauch eure Hilfe :-(

Celine mag ne spezielle Art haben aber der Bann als Tatsache ansich war einfach nur abgrundtief lächerlich... stell dir vor jemand eröffnet ein neues Profi unter dem Namen "DER Lachmânn" und eröffnet PHisingposts und trollt rum wie blöd. Du beleidigst ihn weil es dich aufregt das buffed nichts dagegen tut und als Reaktion darauf wirst du gebannt. Alles klar! ._.


----------



## Vampless (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Leider habe ich nicht alles und jeden, sonst wäre ich wohl ziemlich der glücklichste Mensch auf Erden. Falls du "hassen" gemeint haben solltest, nein nicht alles, nur gewisse Leute, Choppi mag ich ansich eigentlich. Möchtegernmods die das 1. mal "Macht" in ihren Händen halten und "blacklists" führen verachte ich jedoch.



nice sig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Leider habe ich nicht alles und jeden, sonst wäre ich wohl ziemlich der glücklichste Mensch auf Erden. Falls du "hassen" gemeint haben solltest, nein nicht alles, nur gewisse Leute, Choppi mag ich ansich eigentlich. Möchtegernmods die das 1. mal "Macht" in ihren Händen halten und "blacklists" führen verachte ich jedoch.


hm meine S taste reagiert anscheint nicht schnell genug Aber darüber kannst du dich jetzt freun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPnWJunLPFg&feature=related[/youtube]

Ich liebe das Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Nur haben wir grad keinen Strom (Ach der Osten <3 ) und meinem Laptop geht der Strom in 5min aus...afk :3



Da bin ich einmal abwesend und da haut der Pole wieder ab :<


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]
> 
> Ich liebe das Lied
> 
> ...



pwnt by: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TOb5m-zJAN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

Abend niederes Volk.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Celine mag ne spezielle Art haben aber der Bann als Tatsache ansich war einfach nur abgrundtief lächerlich... stell dir vor jemand eröffnet ein neues Profi unter dem Namen "DER Lachmânn" und eröffnet PHisingposts und trollt rum wie blöd. Du beleidigst ihn weil es dich aufregt das buffed nichts dagegen tut und als Reaktion darauf wirst du gebannt. Alles klar! ._.



ich kenn die geschichte dazu nicht also kann ich dazu nichts sagen D:
und das wäre mir dann relativ egal weil dann DER Lachmânn gebannt werden würde und nicht ich :> außerdem würde man erkennen das es nicht ich wäre weil kaum ein troll account 8k posts hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich liebe das Lied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also die Original-Version klingt besser


----------



## Exzelsor (10. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Loveparade 2010 Duisburg
Ich helfe mit die wahren Besucherzahlen zu ermitteln!

Nur so nebenbei, falls wer dortwar =D


----------



## Jester (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Celine mag ne spezielle Art haben aber der Bann als Tatsache ansich war einfach nur abgrundtief lächerlich... stell dir vor jemand eröffnet ein neues Profi unter dem Namen "DER Lachmânn" und eröffnet PHisingposts und trollt rum wie blöd. Du beleidigst ihn weil es dich aufregt das buffed nichts dagegen tut und als Reaktion darauf wirst du gebannt. Alles klar! ._.



In der Tat ist dann alles klar.
Wer sich nicht an die Regeln hält wird gebannt.


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> pwnt by:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hat Bob Marley bitte mit 

*Israel Kamakawiwo&#699;ole 
*

zu tun?

._. Banausen ALLES BANAUSEN! PÖBEL! :-(

Btw das lied ist doch das original? Oder kann mir jemand das Original posten, finde nur das auf youtube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend niederes Volk.



:<


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Celine mag ne spezielle Art haben aber der Bann als Tatsache ansich war einfach nur abgrundtief lächerlich... stell dir vor jemand eröffnet ein neues Profi unter dem Namen "DER Lachmânn" und eröffnet PHisingposts und trollt rum wie blöd. Du beleidigst ihn weil es dich aufregt das buffed nichts dagegen tut und als Reaktion darauf wirst du gebannt. Alles klar! ._.



Und? Dann reportet man das und gut ist erst einmal. Wenn man dann den Troll noch im Thread beleidigt, dann führt das zur Sperre laut Nettiquette.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

Alle banns sind begründet Punkt fertig aus.


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und? Dann reportet man das und gut ist erst einmal. Wenn man dann den Troll noch im Thread beleidigt, dann führt das zur Sperre laut Nettiquette.



Führ dich bitte nicht auf wie ein Lämmchen... wir sind beides schlimme Schurken harharhar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



post mir lieber mal das original


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Btw das lied ist doch das original? Oder kann mir jemand das Original posten, finde nur das auf youtube
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZL7Caq1UJ2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 vom Original-Sänger


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Führ dich bitte nicht auf wie ein Lämmchen... wir sind beides schlimme Schurken harharhar



Ich weiß, aber bei mir waren nahezu alle Verwarnungen in irgendeiner Weise auch gerechtfertigt. Das sehe ich zumeist ein ...


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

Dieses Lied ist sooo schön ;-(


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dieses Lied ist sooo schön ;-(



Du weinst dabei immer, oder?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Razyl Trifft mal mein Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dieses Lied ist sooo schön ;-(



Das is schön *schniff*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6hzrDeceEKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Razyl Trifft mal mein Geschmack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist kein Hard-Techno-Dings-Gedröhne, das ist dir klar? :S


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

beschreibe den NS mit 1 lied:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2NzA4XLjRaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du weinst dabei immer, oder?



Ne ich spiel an mir rum

was ist das für ne Frage bitte? Sicher heul ich dabei nicht rum... du headbangest ja auch nicht alleine vorm Rechner zu ner Viking-Death-Metalband... obwohl lachmann macht das evtl :S

BTW den Thread in einem Wort:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4NHXvQEOok[/youtube]


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> beschreibe den NS mit 1 lied:


Definitiv: NEIN



Thoor schrieb:


> Ne ich spiel an mir rum
> 
> was ist das für ne Frage bitte? Sicher heul ich dabei nicht rum... du headbangest ja auch nicht alleine vorm Rechner zu ner Viking-Death-Metalband... obwohl lachmann macht das evtl :S



Ich headbange NIE. Ich höre auch keine "Viking-Death-Metalband". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist kein Hard-Techno-Dings-Gedröhne, das ist dir klar? :S






Ja Und Ich finde das Lied Trotzdem Toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsjGlKMcEQk[/youtube]

Das find ich schön


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> was ist das für ne Frage bitte? Sicher heul ich dabei nicht rum... du headbangest ja auch nicht alleine vorm Rechner zu ner Viking-Death-Metalband... obwohl lachmann macht das evtl :S



lass unleashed aus dem spiel >:O


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ja Und Ich finde das Lied Trotzdem Toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann ist ja gut...

Und nehm mich gefälligst von deiner verdammten ICQ-Ignore-Liste runter...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut...
> 
> Und nehm mich gefälligst von deiner verdammten ICQ-Ignore-Liste runter...



wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]
> 
> Ich liebe das Lied
> 
> ...






Jetzt hab ich einen Ohrwurm *gg*


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wieso?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damit ich jemanden zu flamen habe, wenn mir langweilig ist...

Nein, mal so im Ernst: Du schreibst hier mit mir, du schreibst mit mir im IRC... also von daher


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Damit ich jemanden zu flamen habe, wenn mir langweilig ist...
> 
> Nein, mal so im Ernst: Du schreibst hier mit mir, du schreibst mit mir im IRC... also von daher



Ernst ist hier verboten.

/reported

Um dem Beiträg die ernsthaftigkeit zu nehmen: LAlasfaslfölasÄÄÄÄÄ WTFFF


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Damit ich jemanden zu flamen habe, wenn mir langweilig ist...
> 
> Nein, mal so im Ernst: Du schreibst hier mit mir, du schreibst mit mir im IRC... also von daher



Okay stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




BTW Done


----------



## Vampless (10. August 2010)

Diese Disskussionen immer hier sind so verdammt unterhaltend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

wer hier was ernstes schreibt ist unkuhl :<


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Diese Disskussionen immer hier sind so verdammt unterhaltend!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay Leute, wir dürfen ab sofort nur noch Ernst sein und nur noch ernste Themen besprechen, damit Vampless nicht mehr unterhalten wird.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wer hier was ernstes schreibt ist unkuhl :<



Also war das nicht ernst? oder wars nun unernst? ich bin verwirrt ich habs gefühl das die ernsthaftigkeit durch die unernsthaftigkeit in dem thread total dezimiert wird.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Okay Leute, wir dürfen ab sofort nur noch Ernst sein und nur noch ernste Themen besprechen, damit Vampless nicht mehr unterhalten wird.



der hat nichtmal über 1k posts :O das bedeutet das er uninterresant ist :X


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wer hier was ernstes schreibt ist unkuhl :<



Ich will eh keine Kuh sein, von daher...


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> der hat nichtmal über 1k posts :O das bedeutet das er uninterresant ist :X



Ik hol dich ein!


----------



## Exzelsor (10. August 2010)

Hast was gegen Kühe?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Also war das nicht ernst? oder wars nun unernst? ich bin verwirrt ich habs gefühl das die ernsthaftigkeit durch die unernsthaftigkeit in dem thread total dezimiert wird.



jetzt machst du mir angst :<


----------



## Vampless (10. August 2010)

Ich will aber unterhalten werden Razyl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich werde es auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weil ihr das Diskutieren nicht lassen werdet^^


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

Ich hab ne Idee!

Alle aktiven NS bekommen ein Shirt mit nem "Nachtschwärmer" Schriftzug, 1x im Jahr treffen wir uns und feiern von 21.00 bis 06.00..... VORHER ODER NACHER IST VERBOTEN UND WIRD MIT DER TODESSTRAFE GEAHNDET..... :s


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Hast was gegen Kühe?



Nein, aber ich möchte dennoch kein Tier sein.


----------



## Exzelsor (10. August 2010)

Bin ich dafür =D


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Idee!
> 
> Alle aktiven NS bekommen ein Shirt mit nem "Nachtschwärmer" Schriftzug, 1x im Jahr treffen wir uns und feiern von 21.00 bis 06.00..... VORHER ODER NACHER IST VERBOTEN UND WIRD MIT DER TODESSTRAFE GEAHNDET..... :s



Und du zahlst alles... T-Shirts, Anreise für alle etc. pp... viel Spaß!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ik hol dich ein!



du holst höchstens mein staub ein!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

Hier mit möchte ich euch mit teilen: Ihr habt verloren!


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Idee!
> 
> Alle aktiven NS bekommen ein Shirt mit nem "Nachtschwärmer" Schriftzug, 1x im Jahr treffen wir uns und feiern von 21.00 bis 06.00..... VORHER ODER NACHER IST VERBOTEN UND WIRD MIT DER TODESSTRAFE GEAHNDET..... :s



Dat machen wir echt, ich bin dann der Präsident oke?


----------



## Vampless (10. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hier mit möchte ich euch mit teilen: Ihr habt verloren!



in was haben wir verloren?


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

goile idee


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

ha ich poste jetzt zwischen jedem post das ich viele sinnlose posts haben die aber dank des sinn des threads wieder sinn machen, voll unsinnig? oder nicht?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dat machen wir echt, ich bin dann der Präsident oke?




ich hab mehr posts, demnach bin ich der präsident


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und du zahlst alles... T-Shirts, Anreise für alle etc. pp... viel Spaß!



Du machst nicht mit. DU kannst von mir aus Sologrillen von 06.01-20.59...nana war nur Spass Razylchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (10. August 2010)

zitat aus dem Leben der Celiné M.
 "Und du, Celiné, was hörst du so für Musik?"
"ICH HÖRE KEINE MUSIK, ICH HÖRE KUNST. DAS VERSTEHT IHR NICHT, IHR BANAUSEN!"

 "Findest du nicht, dass dich das alles sehr arrogant klingen lässt?"
"Doch, wieso fragt ihr?"
 "MIT DIR KANN MAN EINFACH NICHT DISKUTIEREN!"
*"Stimmt, da ich immmer Recht habe, gibt's gar keine Diskussionsgrundlage."

kommt von celiné xP

*


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

ich bin das Nesthäckchen!


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> goile idee



ich glaube es wäre nicht gesund für dich.

@lachi Razyl hat mehr *plan schmied um ihn zu entfernen*


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du machst nicht mit. DU kannst von mir aus Sologrillen von 06.01-20.59...nana war nur Spass Razylchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wäre sowieso nie zu diesem Treffen erschienen... ich hab besseres zu tun als mich mit einem Haufen Irren zu treffen o.O


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wäre sowieso nie zu diesem Treffen erschienen... ich hab besseres zu tun als mich mit einem Haufen Irren zu treffen o.O



Ich frag mich was du grad tust *denk*


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was du grad tust *denk*



E-Mails checken.


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

Und das ganze läuft unter dem Namen "die mega-ober-affen-coole (das was hier hingehört, darf man nicht schreiben^^) Nachtschwärmer Revival/Survival Party" oder wie?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> zitat aus dem Leben der Celiné M.
> "Und du, Celiné, was hörst du so für Musik?"
> "ICH HÖRE KEINE MUSIK, ICH HÖRE KUNST. DAS VERSTEHT IHR NICHT, IHR BANAUSEN!"
> 
> ...



taktlosser vernichter²


Arosk schrieb:


> ich glaube es wäre nicht gesund für dich.
> 
> @lachi Razyl hat mehr *plan schmied um ihn zu entfernen*



wir legen unsere posts zusammen und haben dann mehr als er! :O


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wäre sowieso nie zu diesem Treffen erschienen... ich hab besseres zu tun als mich mit einem Haufen Irren und einer nervensäge zu treffen o.O



fix'ed


----------



## Exzelsor (10. August 2010)

@Razyl: Du schafft lieber neue Irre, oder?


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wäre sowieso nie zu diesem Treffen erschienen... ich hab besseres zu tun als mich mit einem Haufen Irren zu treffen o.O



Was kann man bitte besseres zu tun haben als sich mit geistig gestören Psychopathen aus allen Schichten zu treffen welche man über ein MMORPG kennen gelernt hat wo sich eh nur Psychos aufhalten...

manchmal enttäuscht du mich =(


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wir legen unsere posts zusammen und haben dann mehr als er! :O



öhm... jaaaaaaa


----------



## Vampless (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> taktlosser vernichter²
> 
> 
> wir legen unsere posts zusammen und haben dann mehr als er! :O



vernichter von was o:?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> öhm... jaaaaaaa



TU ES!


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> vernichter von was o:?



takti kennen nur insider ffs

@lachi deine rechnung... öhm ja... ich glaub 7000 + 8500 sind nicht ganz 20k aber ike kann mich irren.


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

Takti ist wieder da? Das wäre ja zu amüsant xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> vernichter von was o:?



das war so ein honk im forum der vor 3-4 monaten zum glück gebannt wurde .. war so ein bisschen wie celine nur radikaler aber im grunde genau so .. halt wenn es um musik ging war er der, der das beste hört und so :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> takti kennen nur insider ffs
> 
> @lachi deine rechnung... öhm ja... ich glaub 7000 + 8500 sind nicht ganz 20k aber ike kann mich irren.



ich meinte das wir ALLE unsere posts zusammentun sollen du depp :/


DOPPELPOST FUCK YEAH


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

Du hast vergessen, dass er der vollen Überzeugung war, dass Diskussionen auf Musikbasis nicht von Nöten sind, weil er ja sowieso mit seiner Meinung alle bekehrt.


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wir legen unsere posts zusammen und haben dann mehr als er! :O


hmmm.... nein.



Exzelsor schrieb:


> @Razyl: Du schafft lieber neue Irre, oder?



Klar.... 


Thoor schrieb:


> Was kann man bitte besseres zu tun haben als sich mit geistig gestören Psychopathen aus allen Schichten zu treffen welche man über ein MMORPG kennen gelernt hat wo sich eh nur Psychos aufhalten...
> 
> manchmal enttäuscht du mich =(



Mir würden sofort zehn Sachen einfallen...


----------



## Vampless (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das war so ein honk im forum der vor 3-4 monaten zum glück gebannt wurde .. war so ein bisschen wie celine nur radikaler aber im grunde genau so .. halt wenn es um musik ging war er der, der das beste hört und so :X



achso :X


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

axo, meinst du auch die gelöschten oder alle ausm thread?


----------



## Exzelsor (10. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir würden sofort zehn Sachen einfallen...



Beweis!!


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

Ich pack meine Posts auf euren Stapel und geh wieder spielen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

Lachiiiiiiiii?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

und da ist der 100ste post an diesem tage *jubel* *feuerwerk*


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> axo, meinst du auch die gelöschten oder alle ausm thread?



EINFACH ALLE POSTS DIE JE GESCHRIEBEN WURDEN!!1!1!11!!


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> und da ist der 100ste post an diesem tage *jubel* *feuerwerk*



KAuf dir n Keks, ich hab mal 106 Posts in 3 stunden verfasst


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Lachiiiiiiiii?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



humpel?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> humpel?


Mach mal die ganzen neuen weg, die machen mir Angst. :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

Ir Seid Doch Alle Fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




It`s been a Decade of you own Imagination The Q and the Dance as Combination \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Mach mal die ganzen neuen weg, die machen mir Angst. :<



*die neuen wegmach*
besser so? :/


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> KAuf dir n Keks, ich hab mal 106 Posts in 3 stunden verfasst



tja bei mir sinds aber 70% gescheite posts :>


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

Ich find Lachis neuen Titel lol


----------



## Seph018 (10. August 2010)

Nabend erstmal. Ich kenn hier ja keinen usw und trau mich kaum zu fragen, aber irgendwie ist der Drang doch größer als die Angst vor der Strafe. Wie alt bist du nun wirklich Soladra? Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass du wirklich 13 bist! o.O


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

bei mir warens NAchtschwärmerposts, die gelten


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

Lasst doch mal die armen neuen Leben, die werden auch noch an Erfahrung wachsen^^


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Nabend erstmal. Ich kenn hier ja keinen usw und trau mich kaum zu fragen, aber irgendwie ist der Drang doch größer als die Angst vor der Strafe. Wie alt bist du nun wirklich Soladra? Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass du wirklich 13 bist! o.O



Bin ich aber.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> in was haben wir verloren?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Game_(Spiel)


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Nabend erstmal. Ich kenn hier ja keinen usw und trau mich kaum zu fragen, aber irgendwie ist der Drang doch größer als die Angst vor der Strafe. Wie alt bist du nun wirklich Soladra? Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass du wirklich 13 bist! o.O




sie ist 13


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich find Lachis neuen Titel lol



der ist doch schon alt :<


ich bin der doppelpost king!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

Spammer jajaja :/


----------



## Seph018 (10. August 2010)

Wenn ich dran denke wie verblödet ich noch mit 13 war. haha.....peinlich-.- Da stand ich noch voll auf Yu-Gi-Oh


----------



## Vampless (10. August 2010)

Ab wieviel Posts wird man bei euch "akkzeptiert" :S?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Ab wieviel Posts wird man bei euch "akkzeptiert" :S?



666


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Ab wieviel Posts wird man bei euch "akkzeptiert" :S?



 Ab 666


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dran denke wie verblödet ich noch mit 13 war. haha.....peinlich-.- Da stand ich noch voll auf Yu-Gi-Oh



sola ist auch nicht unbedingt weiter *fg*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dran denke wie verblödet ich noch mit 13 war. haha.....peinlich-.- Da stand ich noch voll auf Yu-Gi-Oh



Nachdem ich hier diverse Pokemon-Avatare und Signaturen gesehen habe, bin ich mir sicher, dass man als Yu-Gi-Oh-Fan voll hier reinpasst.


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

lol 2 Irre 1 gedanke


----------



## Exzelsor (10. August 2010)

ab 5k oder so^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Ab wieviel Posts wird man bei euch "akkzeptiert" :S?



komm mal so über .. mh.. 5k posts, dann akzeptieren wir dich als mitglied der gesellschaft des NS


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> sola ist auch nicht unbedingt weiter *fg*



Bin ich! KAnnst mal Kitten fragen, der mag mich!


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

ihr seid hier drin und wisst nichtmal wieviele posts... pfui!


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

Somewhere over the rainbow
Way up high
And the dreams that you dreamed of
Once in a lullaby ii ii iii
Somewhere over the rainbow
Blue birds fly
And the dreams that you dreamed of
Dreams really do come true ooh ooooh
Someday I'll wish upon a star
Wake up where the clouds are far behind me ee ee eeh
Where trouble melts like lemon drops
High above the chimney tops thats where you'll find me oh
Somewhere over the rainbow bluebirds fly
And the dream that you dare to,why, oh why can't I? i iiii

und jetzt eine Wall of Love <3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Nachdem ich hier diverse Pokemon-Avatare und Signaturen gesehen habe, bin ich mir sicher, dass man als Yu-Gi-Oh-Fan voll hier reinpasst.


*Berserk Umspring JAAAAAAAA * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ihr seid hier drin und wisst nichtmal wieviele posts... pfui!



da muss ich unserem arosk mal zustimmen,tu ich nie aber jetzt hat er mal wirklich recht! gesindel :/


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

Kitten ist auch nicht unbedingt weiter.


----------



## Exzelsor (10. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia....he_Game_(Spiel)



Damn you, hab auch verloren wegen dir <.<


----------



## Seph018 (10. August 2010)

Höhö um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich heute Yu-Gi-Oh 5 D's zuufällig gesehen..(ich hasse rtl 2) und bis auf das reudige Charakterdesign wars doch ganz witzig.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Meine Haare sind so lange, ich frag mich am morgen oft ob die lampe kaputt ist.. FRISEUR ICH KOMME!


Edit: ich hab noch gut 100 Pokemon karten xD


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

Schell LEute, helft mir hier den Fred zu reparieren aufzuräumen, Zam is da


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> FRISEUR ICH KOMME!


Wenn du "kommst", ist der Haarschnitt dann kostenlos? :O


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Kitten ist auch nicht unbedingt weiter.



Sagt einer, der sich Sachen auf den Arsch schreibt und ohne fremde Hilfe nicht packen kann.

Edit: Ich sagte *p*acken!


----------



## Exzelsor (10. August 2010)

wtf, wo? o.O


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

ich hab meine yu-gi-oh karten alle gewinn bringend verkauft 8-)


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Schell LEute, helft mir hier mich den Fred zu reparieren aufzuräumen zu säubern, Zam is da



fix'd


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x59kS2AOrGM[/youtube]

BTW CHucks sind die erfolgreichsten schuhe aller zeiten o.O 300 Millionen mal verkauft


----------



## Jester (10. August 2010)

Pokemon...
Weit über 1000 Karten die ich noch habe...
Blaue, Rote und Gelbe Edition...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

You lost The game


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

chucks sind scheiße :<


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn du "kommst", ist der Haarschnitt dann kostenlos? :O



lachflash + rep xD


----------



## Exzelsor (10. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> You lost The game



Endlich nimmer alleine =D


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> chucks sind scheiße :<



Wus? Chucks rocken! Gummi und Segeltuch für 40 Euro *hust*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Endlich nimmer alleine =D



ich habe nicht Verloren JHAHAH Noch nicht :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wus? Chucks rocken! Gummi und Segeltuch für 40 Euro *hust*





mal so gar nicht! :O

ich hab die teile einmal getragen und hatte sofort 5000346347346723574 blasen am fuß :/


----------



## Seph018 (10. August 2010)

Ich habe meine YuGiOh Karten an meinen kleinen Cousin verschenkt -.-' unter Zwang... "Du spielst doch eh nie damit, jetzt gib sie ihm!" "Jaa, aber es geht um die Nostalgie Mama ..!" Der Kompromiss war dann, dass ich nur eine Karte behalten habe .. und zwar den weißen Toon Drachen, der war recht wertvoll und den hatte ich damals in nem Boosterpack. Joa, und jetz hat mein Zimmer ihn versteckt.


----------



## Exzelsor (10. August 2010)

Wenn du das schreibst, dann schon, oder bist du so vergesslich.

Btw, I lost the game
(Jetzt hast verloren, zumindest nachdem du das gelesen hast^^)


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

LAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaachiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mal so gar nicht! :O
> 
> ich hab die teile einmal getragen und hatte sofort 5000346347346723574 blasen am fuß :/



Du bist auch ne Memme.... echt mal -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Wenn du das schreibst, dann schon, oder bist du so vergesslich.
> 
> Btw, I lost the game
> (Jetzt hast verloren, zumindest nachdem du das gelesen hast^^)



Hm Stimmt  FUUU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mal so gar nicht! :O
> 
> ich hab die teile einmal getragen und hatte sofort 5000346347346723574 blasen am fuß :/



Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen Bumsen und Blasen. Schon mal Bumsen am Fuß gehabt? *badum-tish* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit meinen spielen inzwischen die Katzen und die Teile sind voller Löcher, aber die sehen sooooo cool aus.


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Pokemon...
> Weit über 1000 Karten die ich noch habe...
> Blaue, Rote und Gelbe Edition...


 Dann wirst du das hier lieben

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPRyTce8UxI&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Exzelsor (10. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm Stimmt FUUU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gotcha =D


----------



## Seph018 (10. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen Bumsen und Blasen. Schon mal Bumsen am Fuß gehabt? *badum-tish*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mich um 11 alleine in meinem Zimmer zum lachen zu bringen schaffen nicht viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> LAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaachiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumpeli? :/


Thoor schrieb:


> Du bist auch ne Memme.... echt mal -.-



du kriegst gleich memme du! da trag ich lieber vernünftiges schuhwerk als diese chuck kacke da :<


Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen Bumsen und Blasen. Schon mal Bumsen am Fuß gehabt? *badum-tish*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



katzen in chucks sehen cool aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Gotcha =D



verdammt ich hab auch verloren :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Gotcha =D






I HATE YOU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






The madness is calling me


----------



## Exzelsor (10. August 2010)

Got 2, many left

btw: I lost the game, again <.<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumpeli? :/



Der plöde Kitten ist fies zu mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hau ihn!


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du kriegst gleich memme du! da trag ich lieber vernünftiges schuhwerk als diese chuck kacke da :<



Wenn du mal den Ernst des Lebens erlebst und arbeiten musst und nicht in ner Fabrik oder sowas enden willst merkste ziemlich schnell das du nicht mit 18 Loch Kampfstiefel ins Büro gehen kannst... Chucks sind schick, passen zu fast allem, bequem und lassen Luft rein... perfekte Büroschuhe...


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Der plöde Kitten ist fies zu mir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der ist mod D: das geht nicht :/


Thoor schrieb:


> Wenn du mal den Ernst des Lebens erlebst und arbeiten musst und nicht in ner Fabrik oder sowas enden willst merkste ziemlich schnell das du nicht mit 18 Loch Kampfstiefel ins Büro gehen kannst... Chucks sind schick, passen zu fast allem, bequem und lassen Luft rein... perfekte Büroschuhe...



gibt immernoch viel bessere alternativen zu chucks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wenn du mal den Ernst des Lebens erlebst und arbeiten musst und nicht in ner Fabrik oder sowas enden willst merkste ziemlich schnell das du nicht mit 18 Loch Kampfstiefel ins Büro gehen kannst... Chucks sind schick, passen zu fast allem, bequem und lassen Luft rein... perfekte Büroschuhe...


Lachi wird aber Vikinger...


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachi wird aber Vikinger...



stimmt, ich werde die füße meiner feinde als schuhe benutzen :O


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> der ist mod D: das geht nicht :/
> 
> 
> gibt immernoch viel bessere alternativen zu chucks
> ...


Lusche. :>

Alternativen zu Chuck: 15 Loch Stiefel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (10. August 2010)

So, schwärmt mal ruhig weiter, mein Job verhinderts heute mal wieder. Gute Nacht, ich schwärme morgen früh weiter.

I lost the game


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Lusche. :>



schlag ihn doch selber >:O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

lachi lad mal neu ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




The madness is calling me


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

In bin Pazifist.


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachi wird aber Vikinger...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ?



Möglich!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

Hier stand nix.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist eine frau th00r
müssen wir dir wieder den unterschied zwischen mann und frau erklären?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> müssen wir dir wieder den unterschied zwischen mann und frau erklären?



xy und xx.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

eier und keine eier

SICHTBAR FFS


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> eier und keine eier



eher
eier außen und eier innen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

Die einen pinkeln im Stehen und die anderen nicht. Bis auf meine Freundin...


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das ist eine frau th00r



Nur weil du ein Mann in deinem Namen trägst macht dich das noch nicht zum Mann... ausserdem bist du ein Junge... aber 18 ist man ein MANN ein echter gestandener KERL

BTW am Montag ist auf der Schweizer Autobahn n Schwede mit 290km/h erwischt worden mit nem SLS Mercedes.... jetzt muss er ca 780'000 Euro Busse zahlen

ICH ROFL MICH WEG XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nur weil du ein Mann in deinem Namen trägst macht dich das noch nicht zum Mann... ausserdem bist du ein Junge... aber 18 ist man ein MANN ein echter gestandener KERL



ich bin ungefähr 18 mal so viel mann wie du, du bürschen!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> BTW am Montag ist auf der Schweizer Autobahn n Schwede mit 290km/h erwischt worden mit nem SLS Mercedes.... jetzt muss er ca 780'000 Euro Busse zahlen



Wieso eig. nicht in bar?


Wieso in Bussen?! o.O


----------



## The Paladin (10. August 2010)

Hallo, und bye, ich gehe pennen, bei den Bilderthread könnt ihr mein neues Bild sehen. Ich akzeptiere konstruktive und destruktive Kritik, aber bitte mit Begründung. So, gute Nacht Schwärmer.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin ungefähr 18 mal so viel mann wie du, du bürschen!



Regelt das halt über PN mit einem Schwanzvergleich. Soladra, machst du den Schiri? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

Du bist mein Lachbub.


----------



## Jester (10. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Die einen pinkeln im Stehen und die anderen nicht. Bis auf meine Freundin...



Was wiederum meine These stützt, dass alle Briten einen leichten Hau haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wieso eig. nicht in bar?
> 
> 
> Wieso in Bussen?! o.O



verdammt du bist so witzig heute!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Du bist mein Lachbub.



und du mein kleiner quoten punk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Was wiederum meine These stützt, dass alle Briten einen leichten Hau haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Absolut richtig.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und du mein kleiner quoten punk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt noch nen Maximalpigmentierten und nen Japaner und wir sind ethnisch korrekt yay!


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin ungefähr 18 mal so viel mann wie du, du bürschen!



Rue do junge schnufer gopferdami nomol susch gits paar vore latz kapiert?

so, das wäre geklärt...

@Alko.. ich mein halt Knöllchen, wir Schweizer sagen Busse ._.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Rue do junge schnufer gopferdami nomol susch gits paar vore latz kapiert?
> 
> so, das wäre geklärt...
> 
> @Alko.. ich mein halt Knöllchen, wir Schweizer sagen Busse ._.



ich kann dazu nur sagen
du bist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Was wiederum meine These stützt, dass alle Briten einen leichten Hau haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also Ostkreuz Wen alles Zusammen stürzt ich bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *waffe lade *


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

So, in 3 Stunden geht die 3. Beta-Phase von Final Fantasy 14 los. Ich geh mal vorschlafen. N8!


----------



## Jester (10. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Also Ostkreuz Wen alles Zusammen stürzt ich bin dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ostkreuz... Unter dem Metro-Warenlager!
Das wird der Gründungsort der BSC
Berlin Survivor Crew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

RUHRPOTT
RUHRPOTT
RUHRPOTT


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> RUHRPOTT
> RUHRPOTT
> RUHRPOTT


Hockenheim!!!!!1111


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ostkreuz... Unter dem Metro-Warenlager!
> Das wird der Gründungsort der BSC
> Berlin Survivor Crew
> 
> ...


Hertha <3 Werden wir sein alls Ale Anderen !!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hockenheim!!!!!1111



nö


----------



## Jester (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> RUHRPOTT
> RUHRPOTT
> RUHRPOTT



Jaja... diese Dörfler...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nö


:<

Nur weil wir pro Kopf ca. 1,5k Schulden haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Jaja... diese Dörfler...



WIR HABEN WENIGSTENS NOCH KULTUR!


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> :<
> 
> Nur weil wir pro Kopf ca. 1,5k Schulden haben.
> 
> ...



und weil ihr nicht der ruhrpott seid 

:<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> WIR HABEN WENIGSTENS NOCH KULTUR!
> 
> 
> und weil ihr nicht der ruhrpott seid
> ...


ihr Habt Kultur aber wen alles Zusammen Bricht Werdet Ihr Entweder Nicht Überleben Oder Zu Uns Angekrochen Kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und weil ihr nicht der ruhrpott seid
> 
> :<



Pah!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ihr Habt Kultur aber wen alles Zusammen Bricht Werdet Ihr Entweder Nicht Überleben Oder Zu Uns Angekrochen Kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



alles groß zu schreiben außer dem anfang ist irgendwie .. ironisch o_O


pff, wenn alles zusammen bricht fliehen wir in unsere untertagesstätten und überleben die nächsten drölfmilliarden jahre :>


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Pah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich krieg mich nicht mehr vor lachen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich krieg mich nicht mehr vor lachen xD



ich find alko hat mich gut getroffen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. August 2010)

Nach den kündigunguen wegen 35 ct etc nun der traurige Höhepunkt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fragt man sich: Wo bleibt die Gerechtigkeit?!


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2010)

Pure epic fail.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nach den kündigunguen wegen 35 ct etc nun der traurige Höhepunkt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



armer staubsauger :/


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2010)

DÖDÖDÖD Der track is so Geil *OHRGASMUS*


----------



## Vampless (11. August 2010)

Ich bin wieder da..Yuhuu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (11. August 2010)

Ich auch.
Nacht.


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wn7GuAsq0yo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



SO KRANK xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. August 2010)

Bin ma schlafen.


----------



## Vampless (11. August 2010)

Gute Nacht Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nacht. :<


----------



## Vampless (11. August 2010)

Schlaft schön. Träumt schön unso weiter...
xD


----------



## Petersburg (11. August 2010)

Hmm da +1 zuwenig für den Ns ist...



Spoiler



+2


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dm2ixRVKkfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



epic


----------



## Jester (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RIwuXVg4BeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jester (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. August 2010)

dieser junge ist einfach ein held 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (11. August 2010)

ach war das ein schöner abend und wieder wech =)


----------



## Ykon (11. August 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ach war das ein schöner abend



not


----------



## Jester (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es wird immer witziger... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. August 2010)

warum machst du immer ein bild mit diesem epischen jungen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> warum machst du immer ein bild mit diesem epischen jungen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Weil ers Kann


----------



## Jester (11. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Weil ers Kann



This. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (11. August 2010)

Guckst du!


----------



## Jester (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gnihihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. August 2010)

ahahaha xD
DU bist genial jester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (11. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ahahaha xD
> DU bist genial jester
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alles Lob geht wie gesagt an mein großes Vorbild, den Clarinet Boy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ist das eigentlich für nen Festival was du da in deiner Sig hast?
Beim Wikingmetal (so sieht es für mich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) bin ich nie über Tyr herausgekommen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Alles Lob geht wie gesagt an mein großes Vorbild, den Clarinet Boy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das heidenfest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das sind halt 4 bands die durch europa ziehen und in paar städten halt ihren auftritt haben :> 
ich geh in bochum hin und da gibts dann auch 2 extra bands
und wenn ist es viking metal :X aber das ist eh wieder so ne sache der definition und da gibts viking metal auch nicht so wirklich aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (11. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das heidenfest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gelobt sei der allmächtige Metalgott!
Interessante Bands, sehr günstiger Preis... 
Mal schaun, vllt. bin ich hier in Berlin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Gelobt sei der allmächtige Metalgott!
> Interessante Bands, sehr günstiger Preis...
> Mal schaun, vllt. bin ich hier in Berlin dabei
> 
> ...



der preis ist für die geilen bands wirklich genial! :O
und ich krieg noch varg und eisregene extra <3
dann am 27 noch alestorm live sehen mit corvus corax und im dezember das thrashfest .. ich kann mich nicht beklagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (11. August 2010)

Ich war dieses Jahr auf dem WFF - mein erstes und einziges Festival bisher- und seitdem bin ich schwer im Festival Fieber und halt die Augen offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wacken hat leider nicht geklappt...
Jeder sollte in seinem Leben einmal in Wacken gewesen sein!


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. August 2010)

nächstes jahr ist es für mich soweit <3


----------



## Jester (11. August 2010)

Nächstes Jahr wollten wir uns nochmal was Kleineres gönnen...
Wacken sollte man erst machen, wenn man 18 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. August 2010)

kumpel von mir war dieses mal dabei und der ist 15 :O der hatte auch gut spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nächstes jahr bin ich 17, von daher :>


----------



## Jester (11. August 2010)

Ist daa dann nicht irgendwie kompliziert von wegen volljährigem Begleiter und so?
Ansonsten wär ich auch dabei das nächste mal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ist daa dann nicht irgendwie kompliziert von wegen volljährigem Begleiter und so?
> Ansonsten wär ich auch dabei das nächste mal!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kriegt man schon hin wenn man es wirklich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, bin weg
gute nacht miteinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (11. August 2010)

Gut Nacht


----------



## Jester (11. August 2010)

Letzter!
Und dann noch Doppelpost... Strike!


----------



## Soramac (11. August 2010)

Nö, ich!


----------



## Jester (11. August 2010)

Leider wird dein Post gelöscht werden! Genau wie dieser hier... und vllt auch meinem Abschlusspost... dennoch werde ich als Letzter gepostet haben! Muhahaha!


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer, ich eröffne mit dem Satz: Ich habe gerade eine Pizza mit Shrimps und Mozarella gegessen, mann war die Lecker.


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer, ich eröffne mit dem Satz: Ich habe gerade eine Pizza mit Shrimps und Mozarella gegessen, mann war die Lecker.



Guten Abend, ich komme mit dem Satz "Nun ist mir schlecht" daher...


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

Was ist an Shrimps und Mozarella (Auf einer Pizza) schlecht? Naja, jeder hat seinen Geschmack ^^


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Was ist an Shrimps und Mozarella (Auf einer Pizza) schlecht? Naja, jeder hat seinen Geschmack ^^



Die Shrimps sind schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Shrimps sind schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast auch keinen Geschmack...


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

Die schmecken aber so lecker Salzig und ganz leicht nach Fisch. Naja, mein Vater hat eine Cardinale verdrückt (Schinken)


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Was soll die Scheiss hier? Suchst du Streit? Komm her ich mach dich lang wie 10 Meter Feldweg!


----------



## Grushdak (11. August 2010)

Moin Ihrs,

erklärt sich jemand bereit,
meine permanent Schmerzen und die wahrscheinlich bevorstehende OP kostenlos auf sich zu nehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Du hast auch keinen Geschmack...



Definitiv: Falsch. Sie sind raus. Viel Spaß beim Leben auf der Buffed.de-Straße.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Jeder Mensch hat seinen persönlichen, eigenen Geschmack.


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

Na dann kum ma her, kriegste gleich dene schläge.

Edit: @Thoor ^^


----------



## Vampless (11. August 2010)

Gutn Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Na dann kum ma her, kriegste gleich dene schläge.
> 
> Edit: @Thoor ^^



Schulhausplatz morgen um 18 Uhr, keine Polizei 1:1 eins, keine Waffen?

>: D


----------



## Grushdak (11. August 2010)

Da schrieb doch gestern glatt zu der Meinung zum Nachtschwärmer Thread wer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




.... schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, ich mag den Thread weils immer lustig und frivol zu und her geht  Wayne Postcounter...


Irgendwas scheint da heute schief zu laufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Da schrieb doch gestern glatt zu der Meinung zum Nachtschwärmer Thread wer...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer hat dir erlaubt meinen Satz zu benutzen? WER? Nur ICH darf das! MEIN Gedanken gut =(

Aber weil dus bist erlaub ichs dir.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

N Abend allerseits.

*Bier austeil*


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> N Abend allerseits.
> 
> *Bier austeil*



Du darfst noch nicht trinken.

Das petz ich.

Telefonnummer und Anschrift der Eltern bitte.

Aber danke für das Bier *prost* <3


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

Äh, ich lebe in Niederösterreich, kenne den Ort nicht den du erwähnst hast und es wäre ein Wunder für mich wenn mein Gegner keine Waffen oder Kumpels mitbringen würde. ^^


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Prost.

Und ich trinks ja ned, ich teils nur aus, warte biss ihr dicht genug seid, nix zu bemerken und trinke dann eines.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Äh, ich lebe in Niederösterreich, kenne den Ort nicht den du erwähnst nicht und es wäre ein Wunder für mich wenn mein Gegner keine Waffen oder Kumpels mitbringen würde. ^^



Ein Unterlaufgranatwerfer mit eingebautem Raketenzünder ist keine Waffe oder?


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

*Metalmusik anschmeiß und die Anlage auf Megalaut dreh*


----------



## H2OTest (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Prost.
> 
> Und ich trinks ja ned, ich teils nur aus, warte biss ihr dicht genug seid, nix zu bemerken und trinke dann eines.



hmm ich trink aber auch nix... muss ich wohl den Part mit dem petzen übernehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *Metalmusik anschmeiß und die Anlage auf Megalaut dreh*



Ruhestörung. Anschrift und Tel. Nr bitte... ich schick die Kollegen in Blau vorbei.


----------



## H2OTest (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *Metalmusik anschmeiß und die Anlage auf Megalaut dreh*



*leiser dreh*


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

Nope, ein Granatwerfer ist keine Waffe, es ist Kriegsgerät. Kriegsgerät ist was ganz anderes als Waffen ^^


----------



## Grushdak (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> N Abend allerseits.
> 
> *Bier austeil*


Danke

Schmerzen sind nach 1x Nippen weg und ich lieg am Boden. ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (11. August 2010)

Nabend... hab ichs schon erwähnt

You lost the game
Me too =D


----------



## mastergamer (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *Metalmusik anschmeiß und die Anlage auf Megalaut dreh*



Ruhe im Block! *Katze nachwerf*


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

Also Grushdak, erzähle Onkel Ivan was los ist.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Hey, bleibt cool, Leute, oder seid ihr so spießig?


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wer sind die ganzen neuen hier? xD
> War ich scho so lang nimme hier?



Ja. Ja. Jetzt geh bitte.

BTW ich hät jetzt lust auf Bad COmpany 2 aber dann müsst ich zu meinem Regal laufen und die DVD rausnehmen.... das lohnt sich nicht... wer holt sie mir?


----------



## Grushdak (11. August 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wer sind die ganzen neuen hier? xD
> ...


N paar Aufspieler ^^


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

In TF2 gibt es einen Erfolg der nach mir benannt wurde: Krazy Ivan: Defeat 100 Enemies with you and them under water.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> N paar Aufspieler ^^



Sagte der überaufspieler... dein smiley in der signatur spielt sogar auf!


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Wer will Kekse?


----------



## mastergamer (11. August 2010)

Wow, als ob der Nachtschwärmer' jemanden gehören würde.


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

Hab schon ne Pizza im Magen, und mein Magen sagt mir nicht mehr lange ........


----------



## Vampless (11. August 2010)

sind hier wirklich soviele neue o:?


----------



## H2OTest (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wer will Kekse?



ich!


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Wow, als ob der Nachtschwärmer' jemanden gehören würde.



Er gehört allen treuen Schwärmer der ersten Stunden. 

Jo sola ich nehmen einen *zugreif* *knabber*

btw, irgendwie sind für mich alle bis auf Lachmann, Razyl, Humpel, teilweise Leekraan und den Failpala neu :S


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

Ok, ich kome später wieder....

*Aufs Klo renn*


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ok, ich kome später wieder....
> 
> *Aufs Klo renn*



Viel Glück!

Vergiss nicht zu spülen!


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> btw, irgendwie sind für mich alle bis auf Lachmann, Razyl, Humpel, teilweise Leekraan und den Failpala neu :S



Wie? Um was geht es?


----------



## Exzelsor (11. August 2010)

Ich bin nicht neu <.<

Nur war ich aus dem Forum entfernt, für lange Zeit xD


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie? Um was geht es?



-.- darum das einer meinte hier sind soviel neu... aber irgendwie sind bis auf die von mir genannten alle neu -.-

BTW Postcounter messen ist out, Registraturdatum For the lulz!


----------



## Grushdak (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sagte der überaufspieler... dein smiley in der signatur spielt sogar auf!


/sign 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> -.- darum das einer meinte hier sind soviel neu... aber irgendwie sind bis auf die von mir genannten alle neu -.-



Da hast du durchaus Recht, obwohl Lachi auch schon zur neuen Generation zählt...


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da hast du durchaus Recht, obwohl Lachi auch schon zur neuen Generation zählt...



Ja, aber der hat so nen Schuss weg der muss hier unter nem anderen Acc gewesen sein.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich!



*Keks rüberreich*


----------



## mastergamer (11. August 2010)

Wir alle wissen, dass der Schwärmerthread nur mir gehört! *diabolisch auflach*


----------



## Exzelsor (11. August 2010)

Mylady Soadra, würdet ihr mir auch einen eurer köstlichen Kekse reichen?


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ok, ich kome später wieder....
> 
> *Aufs Klo renn*




Guten Rutsch !


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Mylady Soadra, würdet ihr mir auch einen eurer köstlichen Kekse reichen?




Aber sicher doch, Mylord Exzelsor, mit dem größten Vergnügen.


*Kokett Keks reich*

Ich bitte euch diesen Gunstbeweis anzunehmen als Zeichen meiner Keksigkeit.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch !



Danke für den Lachflash :'B

ey sola, wo ist mein keks, hatte ihn als 1. bestellt =(


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Wir alle wissen, dass der Schwärmerthread nur mir gehört! *diabolisch auflach*



Nein.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Kann ich auch?



*Ach Keks reich*

Aber klaro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *Keks rüberreich*



*keks nehm*


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein.



Stimmt. Hier hat der mit den Meisten Posts das sagen!

*schleim*


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *Ach Keks reich*
> 
> Aber klaro
> 
> ...



EY jetzt gib mir nen keks!

Bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der mit dem ältestens registrationsdatum hat aber auch was zu melden =(


----------



## Exzelsor (11. August 2010)

Mylady Soladra, ihr ehrt mich mit eurer gar keksigen Keksigkeit über alle Keks 
*keks voller erfurcht ess*


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> EY jetzt gib mir nen keks!
> 
> Bitte
> 
> ...





Was sagt man?


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Stimmt. Hier hat der mit den Meisten Posts das sagen!
> 
> *schleim*



Nein, eigentlich hat Zam was zu sagen. Danach folgen die grünen Wichtel... äh Moderatoren =)


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Was sagt man?



Da steht doch "bitte" und jetzt gib mir einen oder ich hol mir selbst einen runter (also vom regal! nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen!!!!!)


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> oder ich hol mir selbst einen runter



Mitten im Forum...


----------



## Exzelsor (11. August 2010)

Also Thoor, hier sind doch Kinder anwesend...


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Also Thoor, hier sind doch Kinder anwesend...



Ich hol mir doch nur nen keks vom regal runter -.- kann ich was für das prinzen rollen bei uns oben sind =(

Aber das erinnert mich an den Dirigenten in unserem Blasorchester:

"Alle die jetzt keinen Ständer haben gehen hoch und holen sich einen runter"

Lachflash inc.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Da steht doch "bitte" und jetzt gib mir einen oder ich hol mir selbst einen runter (also vom regal! nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen!!!!!)




Eigentlich wollte ich sowas wie "aber ZAckig" gewollt, aber nagut.

*Keks reich*


----------



## Grushdak (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Stimmt. Hier hat der mit den Meisten Posts das sagen! ...


Die habe ich ja.
Nur wurden die meisten Posts gelöscht.^^

Aber mal im Ernst, es "gab/gibt da ein Forum, wo wirklich irgendwann jeder Postcounter ca halbiert wurde.

So, und damit gehe ich erstmal futtern ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Die habe ich ja.
> Nur wurden die meisten Posts gelöscht.^^
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst, es "gab/gibt da ein Forum, wo wirklich irgendwann jeder Postcounter ca halbiert wurde.
> ...



Pwnd by microsoft 2000


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hol mir doch nur nen keks vom regal runter -.- kann ich was für das prinzen rollen bei uns oben sind =(
> 
> Aber das erinnert mich an den Dirigenten in unserem Blasorchester:
> 
> ...



"Und die Mädchen, die nichts zu tun haben, helfen ihnen mit den Blasinstrumenten"

Hat mein Musiklehrer gesagt.


----------



## H2OTest (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> "Und die Mädchen, die nichts zu tun haben, helfen ihnen mit den Blasinstrumenten"
> 
> Hat mein Musiklehrer gesagt.



ahh okay .....


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Hi Zam.

WIe gehts, wie stehts?


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hi Zam.
> 
> WIe gehts, wie stehts?




Och passt schon - ich mach grad nen Kahlschlag durchs WoW-Forum.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

IIIIIH Zam :S

kacke ders ja wirklich hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Och passt schon - ich mach grad nen Kahlschlag durchs WoW-Forum.



Da haste morgen noch zu tun.


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

Kaum war ich kurz auf den Klo, und nun habe ich meinen Forenspitznamen erfahren. Failpala, ich muss doch bitten, nennt mich einfach Ivan oder Onkel Ivan wie mich die Tochter meiner Schwester nennt.


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Och passt schon - ich mach grad nen Kahlschlag durchs WoW-Forum.



Du machst deine Drohung wahr? Die von gestern? :S


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

*Zam Bier und Keks reich*


oder Magst eins?


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Kaum war ich kurz auf den Klo, und nun habe ich meinen Forenspitznamen erfahren. Failpala, ich muss doch bitten, nennt mich einfach Ivan oder Onkel Ivan wie mich die Tochter meiner Schwester nennt.



Ok Failpala. Werd ich machen Failpala.


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du machst deine Drohung wahr? Die von gestern? :S



Heute wars in der Richtung recht ruhig. Ich lass mir nur keine Willkür unterstellen, bei völlig berechtigten Link-Entfernungen. Dafür gibts nen Gratisflug mit der Kickban-Airline. Bei Null-Einsicht sogar einen etwas längern Auftenthalt im Ban-Land.
Außerdem war ich ETWAS Sauer wegen einiger Bilder im "Bilderschlacht-Thread".


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *Zam Bier und Keks reich*
> 
> 
> oder Magst eins?



Mh.. hatte schon eins. KEKSE ;D


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh.. hatte schon eins. KEKSE ;D



JA is gut nimm sie dir,a ber lass mich leben!

*Zam Kekse geb*


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2010)

*krümel*


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Heute wars in der Richtung recht ruhig. Ich lass mir nur keine Willkür unterstellen, bei völlig berechtigten Link-Entfernungen. Dafür gibts nen Gratisflug mit der Kickban-Airline. Bei Null-Einsicht sogar einen etwas längern Auftenthalt im Ban-Land.
> Außerdem war ich ETWAS Sauer wegen einiger Bilder im "Bilderschlacht-Thread".



Habt ihr euch eigentlich schon die Namen "Kickban-Airline" und "Ban-Land" markenrechtlich geschützt? :>


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> *krümel*



*feg*


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> *krümel*



DAS mache ich jetzt aber nicht weg :<


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> DAS mache ich jetzt aber nicht weg :<



Musst du auch net *hoch zeig*


----------



## H2OTest (11. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch eigentlich schon die Namen "Kickban-Airline" und "Ban-Land" markenrechtlich geschützt? :>



man müsste noch entsprechenden logo-kontest machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Bin ja auch schon fertig


----------



## Exzelsor (11. August 2010)

ZAM, willst du uns länger beehren hier?


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

ZAM, du hast sicher eine bessere Verhaltensweise mir gegenüber ^^. Dir bin ich auch noch nie Respektlos gegenübergetreten, also, wie nennst du mich?


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Musst du auch net *hoch zeig*



Gut... stimmt auch: Frauen in die Küche und sie müssen putzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> man müsste noch entsprechenden logo-kontest machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Au ja. Ich Stellmir Banland mmir nem fetten Vulka vor und die Ariline wird von übelriechenden ogern gelenkt


----------



## Grushdak (11. August 2010)

"*N*ever*C*ome*B*ack*A*irline" finde ich aber schöner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> *krümel*



HIER WIRD NICHT GEKRÜMMELT *auf finger hau*

Wir sind ein sauberer Thread!


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gut... stimmt auch: Frauen in die Küche und sie müssen putzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Deinen Scheiß mach ich ned merh weg! Pha!


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> ZAM, willst du uns länger beehren hier?



Wieso? Hast du was zu verbergen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





The schrieb:


> ZAM, du hast sicher eine bessere Verhaltensweise mir gegenüber ^^. Dir bin ich auch noch nie Respektlos gegenübergetreten, also, wie nennst du mich?



Bubbleboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Gut... stimmt auch: Frauen in die Küche und sie müssen putzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist noch nicht bewiesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wir sind ein sauberer Thread!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin dafür Zam für 3 Tage zu bannen wegen Doppeltpost wer ist dafür!

Und nein Zam der Thread ist nicht schmutzig nur weil ich drin bin

Und nein Zam das MUSS so sein!


----------



## Exzelsor (11. August 2010)

Warum liegt eigentlich neben ZAM Stroh? *gg*


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Warum liegt eigentlich neben ZAM Stroh? *gg*



Weil Zam gleich...zur..Sache...geht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

Irgendwie erinnert mich Bubbleboy an dem Namen "Speckman" den ich im Cast gehört habe ^^.

Nennt mich wie ihr wollt, morgen werde ich sowieso auf Spy-Hunt mit dem Pyro gehen ^^

Btw: Ich habe eine möglichkeit gefunden meinen Steamnamen zu ändern, Yay.

Edit: Jetzt heiße ich nicht mehr "cro_master02" sonder "Spy_Hunter_1991"


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Auch wenn wir den Fred nach benutzung aufräumen...

*leere Bierflaschen einsammel*

...UNser hier preisgegebenes GEdankengut ist so furchtbar, dass selbst Papst und Jesus zusammen 666JAhre braucchen würden, um DAS wieder sauber zu bekoemmen. HAt Galileo Buffery bewiesen


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich Bubbleboy an dem Namen "Speckman" den ich im Cast gehört habe ^^.
> 
> Nennt mich wie ihr wollt, morgen werde ich sowieso auf Spy-Hunt mit dem Pyro gehen ^^
> 
> Btw: Ich habe eine möglichkeit gefunden meinen Steamnamen zu ändern, Yay.



Ok. Failpala.

Was ist Spyhunt Failpala?

@Failapal: die Änderung des Namens ist ca gleich sinnvoll wie die von Govanni Bordelli in Hans Puff.


----------



## Grushdak (11. August 2010)

So,
ich muß mich nun in die Waagerechte begeben,
halt's im Sitzen nicht mehr aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Warum liegt eigentlich neben ZAM Stroh? *gg*



Weil ich eine MAske aufhab


----------



## H2OTest (11. August 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> So,
> ich muß mich nun in die Waagerechte begeben,
> halt's im Sitzen nicht mehr aus.
> 
> ...



ich folge dem beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8 @ all


----------



## Lari (11. August 2010)

*Zigarette dreh*
Guten Abend Freunde der sinnfreien Tratscherei.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> So,
> ich muß mich nun in die Waagerechte begeben,
> halt's im Sitzen nicht mehr aus.
> 
> ...



Kenn ich. Mein Po brennt auch wie Feuer.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Weil ich eine MAske aufhab



Ne .. weil hier jemand nicht aufräumt.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

MEINE Ecke is sauber, also beschwer dich nicht, ZAM.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ne .. weil hier jemand nicht aufräumt.



Dann hör auf zu krümmeln dann können wir die Putze feuern, geld Sparen und davon leere Bierdosen kaufen.


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

Als Pyro hat man eine wichtige Aufgabe, man richtet seinen Flammenwerfer auf Leute im eigenen Team und lässt einen Feuerstoß vom Flammenwerfer auf sie. Wenn deine Teamkollegen nicht Brennen, sind es deine Teamkollegen. Wenn aber ein Teamkollege beginnt zu Brennen, dann sollte man am besten entweder weiter mit dem Flammenwerfer auf ihn einbrutzeln oder die Axt rausholen und ihn killen da es ein feindlicher Spion ist.

Edit: Neuer Name "The Player known as Paladin", so habe ich mich immer in CS 1.6 genannt.


----------



## Exzelsor (11. August 2010)

ZAM, willst du noch nen Keks?

Edit: Oder lieber ein paar jungfräuliche Opfer... xD


----------



## Grushdak (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kenn ich. Mein Po brennt auch wie Feuer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei mir ist es nur das Knie samt Bein.

gn8 @ all

Und treibt nicht allzuviel "Blödsinn" hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Als Pyro hat man eine wichtige Aufgabe, man richtet seinen Flammenwerfer auf Leute im eigenen Team und lässt einen Feuerstoß vom Flammenwerfer auf sie. Wenn deine Teamkollegen nicht Brennen, sind es deine Teamkollegen. Wenn aber ein Teamkollege beginnt zu Brennen, dann sollte man am besten entweder weiter mit dem Flammenwerfer auf ihn einbrutzeln oder die Axt rausholen und ihn killen da es ein feindlicher Spion ist.



Aber nicht anzünde wenns ein Zombie ist!

*keks wegnehm*

Für Zam gibts keine Kekse mehr, er krümmelt nur den Thread voll und ICH muss Sola dann wieder sagen sie soll gefälligst endlich aufräumen!


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dann hör auf zu krümmeln dann können wir die Putze feuern, geld Sparen und davon leere Bierdosen kaufen.



Ich bin freiwillig unsd unbezahlt hier du Depp!


Noch n Bier?


----------



## Exzelsor (11. August 2010)

Mylady, würdet ihr mir ein Glas des herrlich braunen Gerstensaftes geben?


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich Bubbleboy an dem Namen "Speckman" den ich im Cast gehört habe ^^.
> 
> Nennt mich wie ihr wollt, morgen werde ich sowieso auf Spy-Hunt mit dem Pyro gehen ^^
> 
> ...



Welchen Namen meinen sie, Sir Ivan?
Der Name den deine Freunde sehn, oder den Namen den man zum einloggen braucht?


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2010)

Achja .. Spam!


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

*Ein Teller voller Cevapcici in den Raum stell*

Will jemand etwas Multikulturelles essen?

Edit: Natürlich den Namen den meine Freunde sehen.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Mylady, würdet ihr mir ein Glas des herrlich braunen Gerstensaftes geben?





*Bier rüberreich*

Bitte sehr. Mit extraschöner Schaumkrone. Da bekommen nur Leute, die nett zu mir sind. Bösen Leuten kipp Ich Arsen rein, die dürfen erst mal 6 Sunden sich die Seele ausm Leib scheißen und verreckend nn elendlich...*kranke Lache*


----------



## Dweencore (11. August 2010)

Hallo


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Achja .. Spam!



Werbung für Bloggs ist nicht gestattet, bitte benutzt dazu die Signatur.

/closed

Ich bin berufen dazu Zam zu ärgern! Aber wenn du mir den Bannhammer durchs Gesicht ziehst ist das nur ein Zeichen deiner Schwäche!


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Achja .. Spam!



Die kleine unendliche Geschichte im Wow-RP-Forum ist schlimm...


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> *Ein Teller voller Cevapcici in den Raum stell*



Ich nehm mir mal etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> ZAM, willst du noch nen Keks?
> 
> Edit: Oder lieber ein paar jungfräuliche Opfer... xD



Mach jetzt ja keinen Scheiß!


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Mach jetzt ja keinen Scheiß!



Er war doch schon aufm klo?


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Ach, Hunger habt ihr? Ok, ich tu nebenher n Steak grillen. Wer auch eins will soll ich melden.


----------



## Exzelsor (11. August 2010)

JUNGFRÄULICH, nicht täglich benutzt *gg*

Ne, war böse... du bist sicher noch Jungfrau... mit deinen unschuldigen 13 Jahren^^


----------



## Exzelsor (11. August 2010)

Ich will was vegetarisches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

Yeah, Danke ZAM, durch dich weiß ich jetzt von dem neuen Alien Spiel. In dem spiel was ich hier nicht nennen darf sind zu wenig Leute online mit denen ich Zocken könnte. Mit dem neuen Alien Spiel sollte sich das ändern (Hoffentlich).

Edit: Hier gibt es nix Vegetarisches, willst jemand noch etwas Ajvar zu den Cevapcici?


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> JUNGFRÄULICH, nicht täglich benutzt *gg*
> 
> Ne, war böse... du bist sicher noch Jungfrau... mit deinen unschuldigen 13 Jahren^^



Unschuldig? Aber nur noch, wirklich NUR noch im Medizinischen Sinne. 


Soll ich dir ne Paea Machen? Pfannkuchen? Ich hab meine Reiseküche dabei!


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Ich will was vegetarisches
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist doch ein Taure, es ein paar Blümchen du Kuh!


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

*Steak grill*
Hmmm, das duftet schon gut!


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Ihr ekelt mich an

*knabbert weiter am Rattenstäbchen*


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Yeah, Danke ZAM, durch dich weiß ich jetzt von dem neuen Alien Spiel. In dem spiel was ich hier nicht nennen darf sind zu wenig Leute online mit denen ich Zocken könnte. Mit dem neuen Alien Spiel sollte sich das ändern (Hoffentlich).



Das Problem kenn ich....




Soladra schrieb:


> Unschuldig? Aber nur noch, wirklich NUR noch im Medizinischen Sinne.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Warum kommt HUmpel nicht rein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (11. August 2010)

Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin rueckfaellig geworden und mir 1 monat wow geholt xD
 Instaliere 1ste grade...kotz xD


----------



## Dweencore (11. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Du bist doch ein Taure, es ein paar Blümchen du Kuh!


Wie geil xD


----------



## Lari (11. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Wie geil xD



GZ zu God of War. Das Spiel flashed ein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist so!


Heyho Dragon. Kuk mal im "Welche Bilder bringen euch zum LAchen "-Fred, das Illidan Wild, dass ich da gepostet hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (11. August 2010)

Muh *blümchen pflück und dran knabber*


----------



## Dweencore (11. August 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> GZ zu God of War. Das Spiel flashed ein bisschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke.
Welches Spiel meinst du?
Oder allgeimein?


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zum glück hab ich immer eine Kopie von WoW die Funktioniert. 

Hab auch grad wieder angefangen. Allianz auf "Die Aldor"


----------



## Lari (11. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Danke.
> Welches Spiel meinst du?
> Oder allgeimein?



God of War 3 auf der PS3, Sound und Bild sind... da kann einem einer abgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

Wie haben dir eigentlich die Kampagnen gefallen in dem Spiel (Nennen wir es einfach BvQ ^^)

Edit: @ZAM


----------



## Dweencore (11. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Zum glück hab ich immer eine Kopie von WoW die Funktioniert.
> 
> Hab auch grad wieder angefangen. Allianz auf "Die Aldor"


Von ''Die Alsor'' hört man doch (fast) nur schlechtest.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Smiley ist echt der Hammer :'D


----------



## dragon1 (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ist so!
> 
> 
> Heyho Dragon. Kuk mal im "Welche Bilder bringen euch zum LAchen "-Fred, das Illidan Wild, dass ich da gepostet hab
> ...



schon gesehen, in dem thread bin ich 3 x am tag drin xD


----------



## Dweencore (11. August 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> God of War 3 auf der PS3, Sound und Bild sind... da kann einem einer abgehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^
Ne ich spiel aber God of war Chains of Olympus ist super geil mit den ganzen Rätseln und vorallem die Kämpfe!
So Geil!


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Von ''Die Alsor'' hört man doch (fast) nur schlechtest.



Naja ich werd halt einfach Goldhain meiden.
Dann passt das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> schon gesehen, in dem thread bin ich 3 x am tag drin xD



Nett, was? n Was man nicht alles fidnet,w enn mal "Illidan" bei diversen Kunstseiten eingibt


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Wie haben dir eigentlich die Kampagnen gefallen in dem Spiel (Nennen wir es einfach BvQ ^^)
> 
> Edit: @ZAM



Es war alles so wie ich es mir vorgestellt hab - nur zu kurz.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

MAgste n Steak, Zam?


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ist so!



Ja - übrigens wachsen Bier-Erbsen an Gelbbauchbäumen im antarktischen Regenwald. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

Sora behalt das Steak lieber für dich.
Du musst noch wachsen :>


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> MAgste n Steak, Zam?



Bekomm ich jetzt überhaupt noch eins? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (11. August 2010)

Klar... *zam ein halbes Rind zu ne steak verarbeit, medium brät und mit guten bratkartoffeln anricht*


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Klar... *zam ein halbes Rind zu ne steak verarbeit, medium brät und mit guten bratkartoffeln anricht*



WIE KANNST DU NUR DEINE VERWANDTEN TÖTEN?!?!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2010)

Oo Ihr seid doch alle Verrückt Und schon wieder am schleimen Nenene gibts doch echt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bekomm ich jetzt überhaupt noch eins?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab gesagt: solange du rumkrümmelst bekommst du gar nichts mehr. Da hilft auch das Nudelholz nichts.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

HEY! Ich steh hier hinterm Grill! 


Außerdem bringts viel Fleisch ned. EIn Steak muss nicht groß sein, sondern lecker. Große werden zus chnell zäh.


----------



## Exzelsor (11. August 2010)

*sola grill*


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> HEY! Ich steh hier hinterm Grill!
> 
> 
> Außerdem bringts viel Fleisch ned. EIn Steak muss nicht groß sein, sondern lecker. Große werden zus chnell zäh.



Hör mal junge Dame, solange du deine Füsse unter meinem Tisch hast und an meinem Grill sagst sage ich wann Zam was zu essen kriegt und wann nicht!

@über mir: vergiss es, die ist zäh wie ne Schuhsole und schmeckt nach ah ah =(


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

@ Thoor:


Wem ixch was zu Essen geb, entscheide ich! Und jetzt nimm dir dein Bier, stell dich in die Ecke und schäm dich, dann bekommst du auch n Steak.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hör mal junge Dame, solange du deine Füsse unter meinem Tisch hast und an meinem Grill sagst sage ich wann Zam was zu essen kriegt und wann nicht!




1. ISt es ZAMs Tisch udn 2. mein Grill.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> @ Thoor:
> 
> 
> Wem ixch was zu Essen geb, entscheide ich! Und jetzt nimm dir dein Bier, stell dich in die Ecke und schäm dich, dann bekommst du auch n Steak.



aber aber aber aber =( ich hab alles leer getrunken =( ich sage schon jetzt sry wenn ich über den grill breche :<


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> @ Thoor:
> 
> 
> Wem ixch was zu Essen geb, entscheide ich! Und jetzt nimm dir dein Bier, stell dich in die Ecke und schäm dich, dann bekommst du auch n Steak.



Fräulein, nicht in diesem Ton!
Sonst gibt's 1 ganze Woche lang Grill verbot.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Fräulein, nicht in diesem Ton!
> Sonst gibt's 1 ganze Woche lang Grill verbot.



Ich hab ihr den Grill bereits weg genommen.

So nicht junge Dame!


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> *sola grill*



*BIer und Kekse wegnehm, vom Grill hüpf und im Schlachthaus ihre Wut auslass. Bald shon hört man die Schreie der geqüälten Lehrlingen*


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *BIer und Kekse wegnehm, vom Grill hüpf und im Schlachthaus ihre Wut auslass. Bald shon hört man die Schreie der geqüälten Lehrlingen*



Du bist noch Schülerin und willst Witze über Azubis reissen? Alles klar, weil die Ameise auch den Bullen verarscht ne


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab ihr den Grill bereits weg genommen.
> 
> So nicht junge Dame!



Saubere Arbeit, Herr Thoor ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Uund es ist mein Grill!
Und das hier ist ein freies Forum, mir können nur Mods und Admins was verbieten!

*Grill zurückhohl*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2010)

*schlägt Thoor Mit dem grill und stellt ihn Soladra wieder hin*

Pfff


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *schlägt Thoor Mit dem grill und stellt ihn Soladra wieder hin*
> 
> Pfff



Ruhe, machtgeile kleine möchtegern Mods mit blacklists sind nicht gefragt, die sind erst übermorgen dran. 

@Dominau:

Herr Dominau, danke für das werte Lob. Leider zickt sie immer noch rum, weitere Massnahmen? 1 Woche Illidanvebot?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ruhe, machtgeile kleine möchtegern Mods mit blacklists sind nicht gefragt, die sind erst übermorgen dran.
> 
> @Dominau:
> 
> Herr Dominau, danke für das werte Lob. Leider zickt sie immer noch rum, weitere Massnahmen? 1 Woche Illidanvebot?



kleine Mod Ahaha ich lach mich krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sei still Du kleiner mädchen schubser du


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> kleine Mod Ahaha ich lach mich krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich schubse keine Mädchen, höchstens junge Frauen, aber auf eine andere Art. Lernst du wenn du gross wirst.

Schweiz 1 : Österreich 0 HAHA EXTOLAS!


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Herr Dominau, danke für das werte Lob. Leider zickt sie immer noch rum, weitere Massnahmen? 1 Woche Illidanvebot?



Sehr gute Idee.
Dann geben wir ihr aber den Grill wieder, ich hab hunger :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich schubse keine Mädchen, höchstens junge Frauen, aber auf eine andere Art. Lernst du wenn du gross wirst.
> 
> Schweiz 1 : Österreich 0 HAHA EXTOLAS!



du Schubst kleine kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also sei still


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Sehr gute Idee.
> Dann geben wir ihr aber den Grill wieder, ich hab hunger :>



Gute Idee.

Wir sind solch schelmische Erzieher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*mit herr Dominau anstoss*

@Blade: nein ich schubse kleine Kinder, ich habs nicht nötig meine Macht an anderen auszuspielen wie gewisse andere Leute.


----------



## Exzelsor (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Schweiz 1 : Österreich 0 HAHA



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> @Blade: nein* ich schubse kleine Kinder*, ich habs nicht nötig meine Macht an anderen auszuspielen wie gewisse andere Leute.



sage ich ja


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

*mit nem halben Highland-Rind wieder komm und in ihrer Ecke zerhack*
Also, wer will ein T-Bone-Steak? Wer eien normales? Wer Filet?


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

Hier ZAM, es ist eine neue Version von AvP erschienen die auch in Deutschland gestattet ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

Gott hat meine Gebete erhört !



Soladra schrieb:


> Also, wer will ein T-Bone-Steak?



*meld*


----------



## Dweencore (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich schubse keine Mädchen, höchstens junge Frauen, aber auf eine andere Art. Lernst du wenn du gross wirst.
> 
> Schweiz 1 : Österreich 0 HAHA EXTOLAS!


*Rollt auf den Boden vor Lachen.*xD


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Gott hat meine Gebete erhört !
> 
> 
> 
> *meld*




Pha, du hast mir meinen Grill weggenommen, warum sollte ich dir eins geben?


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

OMG!! Ab dem 1. September kommt Heroes wieder <33333333


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> sage ich ja



Kennst du Glashaus und Steine?

Sola, ich hät gern ein grosses T-Bone Steak mit Cocktailsauce und scharf!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kennst du Glashaus und Steine?
> 
> Sola, ich hät gern ein grosses T-Bone Steak mit Cocktailsauce und scharf!


ja aber du sitzt Im glas haus und ich werfe steine solange rein biss du nicht mehr schreist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kennst du Glashaus und Steine?
> 
> Sola, ich hät gern ein grosses T-Bone Steak mit Cocktailsauce und scharf!



DU wolltest mir auch meinen Grill wegnehmen, sag mir, warum ich dir eines geben sollte


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja aber du sitzt Im glas haus und ich werfe steine solange rein biss du nicht mehr schreist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ICh will mitmachen!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> ICh will mitmachen!



*steine geb*


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ja aber du sitzt Im glas haus und ich werfe steine solange rein biss du nicht mehr schreist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich beisse immer wenn ich schreie... nur so von wegen andere anmachen weil sie sich 1x vertippen aber selber keinen satz korrekt zu stande bringen...

@sola, jetzt gibst mir ein steak oder es hagelt 2 wochen illidan verbot!


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

WEE!!!

*Auf dei Eier ziehl*


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich beisse immer wenn ich schreie... nur so von wegen andere anmachen weil sie sich 1x vertippen aber selber keinen satz korrekt zu stande bringen...
> 
> @sola, jetzt gibst mir ein steak oder es hagelt 2 wochen illidan verbot!




Und wie willst du das machen? Ich muss nur oben in die Googleleiste "Illidan" eingeben und BÄM ist das tolle verbot futsch, Außerdem find ich Lord Xaius auch cool.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> WEE!!!
> 
> *Auf dei Eier ziehl*



gut, 3 wochen illidan verbot und grilliert wird auch nichtmehr *illidan fan sachen wegsperr und grill wegnehm*

so junge dame, denk darüber nach!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich beisse immer wenn ich schreie... nur so von wegen andere anmachen weil sie sich 1x vertippen aber selber keinen satz korrekt zu stande bringen...
> 
> @sola, jetzt gibst mir ein steak oder es hagelt 2 wochen illidan verbot!






also ich piss leute an wen sie nicht richtig schreiben AHJA Mister Flamerli


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> also ich piss leute an wen sie nicht richtig schreiben AHJA Mister Flamerli



Du langweilst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich geh mal schlafen, gute nacht an aller schwärmer


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du langweilst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



endlich isser weg ...


----------



## Noxiel (11. August 2010)

Keine Gewalt!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (11. August 2010)

Gn8
I lost the game
U2^^


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

Und wieder einmal ein Versuch von mir ein lustiges Bild zu posten. Noch einmal zum mitschreiben, keines der Bilder habe ich gemacht, ich schreibe nur einen Text dazu der evtl. Lustig ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ab Sonntag könnten sogar echte Bilder von mir kommen, villeicht habt ihr ja Glück und seht ein Bild mit mir in einem BH und einem Spruch daneben wie: Ich habe innere Schönheit, oder so ^^


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich geh mal schlafen, gute nacht an aller schwärmer



Nacht.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Keine Gewalt!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso ein bissen steinigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (11. August 2010)

gn8 Schwärmers

*stein nach Thoor wirft*


----------



## dragon1 (11. August 2010)

Zu viel text, zu unschoen vom Format


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wieso ein bissen steinigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Willst mir nicht wieder was sagen à la "alter halt die fr**** du ********** ich hab hier meine blacklist alter ich hab dich im auge altaaaaah pass auf ja!" Das ja der grund warum du mir überhaupt aufn sack gehst... "Huch ich bin pseudo assisten in einem mmorpg livestream ALTER ICH HAB MACHT HAR HAR HAR HAR".... kindischer gehts nichtmehr...

btw "isser doch nicht weg" weil kb auf liegen :S


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> gut, 3 wochen illidan verbot und grilliert wird auch nichtmehr *illidan fan sachen wegsperr und grill wegnehm*
> 
> so junge dame, denk darüber nach!




Pfff...

Is dein Steak, dass du nicht bekommst.


*hängt in ihrer Ecke neue Poster auf legt auf das Bett neue Handgenähte Kuscheltiere*

Gut Nacht. Magste ein xavius-Plüschtier mitnehmen?


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Pfff...
> 
> Is dein Steak, dass du nicht bekommst.
> 
> ...



*alles wegnehm* 

das steak hab ich schon längst verputzt... dich zu erziehen gibt mir zuviel arbeit, mach doch was du willst, komm einfach nicht heulend vor meine tür wenn du mit 16 bei ner party mit koks abgekackt bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab dir gesagt: ILLIDAN IST KEIN GUTES VORBILD! aber nein madame will nicht hören... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (11. August 2010)

Wie postet man Bilder so, dass man die sehen kann?


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

*heul*
WAS HAST DU GEGEN FURRY-KATZEN UND SATYR???


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Willst mir nicht wieder was sagen à la "alter halt die fr**** du ********** ich hab hier meine blacklist alter ich hab dich im auge altaaaaah pass auf ja!" Das ja der grund warum du mir überhaupt aufn sack gehst... "Huch ich bin pseudo assisten in einem mmorpg livestream ALTER ICH HAB MACHT HAR HAR HAR HAR".... kindischer gehts nichtmehr...
> 
> btw "isser doch nicht weg" weil kb auf liegen :S



naja wer idiotische fragen stellen muss und idiotische Kommentare sowie Andere chat Bzw Live stream Teilnehmer Beleidigt verdient nix Besseres Also sage ich einfach mal ganz Gepflegt "halt die Fress* " und tja bann also haste Pech Benehmen dich nicht wie ein Voll assi und du fliegst nicht Basta"


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

Wenigstens gibst du mir Kritik die ich verstehen kann Dragon1. 

Wie wäre es damit? Ganz wenig Text und gutes Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (11. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wie postet man Bilder so, dass man die sehen kann?



same here.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Ich finden, deine Bilder isnd ohne Text fast besser, Paladin


----------



## Dweencore (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich finden, deine Bilder isnd ohne Text fast besser, Paladin


Ich fande das erste Bild von ihm am besten.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2010)

The Madness Is calling Me !!!


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> naja wer idiotische fragen stellen muss und idiotische Kommentare sowie Andere chat Bzw Live stream Teilnehmer Beleidigt verdient nix Besseres Also sage ich einfach mal ganz Gepflegt "halt die Fress* " und tja bann also haste Pech Benehmen dich nicht wie ein Voll assi und du fliegst nicht Basta"



Wenn du schon so einen auf dicke Hose machen willst dann pass das nächste mal besser auf. Ich habe weder jemanden beleidigt noch sonstwas, du warst irgendeinem geistigen Wahsninn verfallen und hast alles und jeden gebannt und zusammengeflamed... und btw brauchste hier nicht so prall zu sagen du hättest mich gebannt, du warst so peinlich ich bin vorher raus... aber passt schon, geil dich weiter dran auf....

so ich geh jetzt mal bissl MW spielen und dann echt in die heia

nachti


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. August 2010)

Schwabe? FUUUUUUUUU!

:<


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schwabe? FUUUUUUUUU!
> 
> :<



Nacht Alki :-*


----------



## Vampless (11. August 2010)

der tiger ist nice.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schwabe? FUUUUUUUUU!
> 
> :<



Warum sollte ich? Ich bin gerne ne Spätzlefresserin.


----------



## White_Sky (11. August 2010)

Danke für die Antwort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wenn du schon so einen auf dicke Hose machen willst dann pass das nächste mal besser auf. Ich habe weder jemanden beleidigt noch sonstwas, du warst irgendeinem geistigen Wahsninn verfallen und hast alles und jeden gebannt und zusammengeflamed... und btw brauchste hier nicht so prall zu sagen du hättest mich gebannt, du warst so peinlich ich bin vorher raus... aber passt schon, geil dich weiter dran auf....
> 
> so ich geh jetzt mal bissl MW spielen und dann echt in die heia
> 
> nachti


naja wen du meinst lass ich dich in deiner kleinen traum welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> naja wen du meinst lass ich dich in deiner kleinen traum welt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist gut kleiner "mini mod" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw was ich noch fragen wollte: weiss wer wann das update für ps3 rauskommt :S ich brauch das nämlich dringend =<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ist gut kleiner "mini mod"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ohman du gehst echt von jedem kleinen spruch aus? man echt ich sage jetzt nicht was ich denke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber kannst mich einfach in ruhe lassen key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (11. August 2010)

welchen mw teil spielst du thoor?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich? Ich bin gerne ne Spätzlefresserin.


Badener > Spätzlefresser!


----------



## Asayur (11. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Versuchs mal oben bei "Bild einfügen" und führe die Bild URL an, im Normalfall macht er dann das ...


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> welchen mw teil spielst du thoor?



MW2 :O bin first sergeant oder sowas (ist glaub ich lvl 21)


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Badener > Spätzlefresser!



Ist mir Wurscht


----------



## Vampless (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> MW2 :O bin first sergeant oder sowas (ist glaub ich lvl 21)



cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und du spielst es auf ps3?


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jow.... da gibts nicht soviele hacker und ander pseudo vollpfosten.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ist mir Wurscht


ORLY?


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke, jetzt muss ich brechen.


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

ALKOOOOOOOOOO <333333333333


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Danke, jetzt muss ich brechen.



ORLY?! :O


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> ORLY?! :O



YaRly !


----------



## White_Sky (11. August 2010)

TEST TEST:!!!!!!!! (Und absichtliches Bild genommen um euch alle zu ärgern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok Danke. Test bestanden.

Aber muss ich wirklich immer eine URL eingeben? (http) oder kann man das auch irgentwie hochladen OHNE, dass es auf eine I-net Seite drauf ist?


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

So, ich gehe pennen. Ich fahre morgen um 8:30 nach Wien. Und danke für die positiven Kommentare zum Tiger. (Memo an mich: Meinen Kater und den Hund meiner Schwester Fotografieren). Besonders Dweencore kriegt meinen Dank, da ich weiß das ich wenigstens einen Fan habe (Soladra auch, evtl. ^^).

Btw. Bilder vom Hund meiner Schwester könnten eigentlich lustig sein da einer der Spitzen Zähne von ihm immer aus dem Maul schaut. 

(Weiteres Memo an mich, die Digitalkamera meiner Schwester ausborgen wenn sie aus Kroatien zurück ist.)


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Danke, jetzt muss ich brechen.



Das ist meine Grausame Rache! und jetzt gib mir mein Illidan-Kuscheltier zutück, ohne das kann ich nicht schlafen!


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Das ist meine Grausame Rache! und jetzt gib mir mein Illidan-Kuscheltier zutück, ohne das kann ich nicht schlafen!



Sag das Zauberwort.


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sag das Zauberwort.



Bier?
Zam?


----------



## White_Sky (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sag das Zauberwort.



Das Zauberwort heißt: SOFORT!!! ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sag das Zauberwort.



"das Zauberwort"





hab ich jetzt gewonnen?! :O


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> "das Zauberwort"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grmbl, spielverderber...

*solas puppe geb*


----------



## Vampless (11. August 2010)

Ich will auch so eine Illidanpuppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

So, jetzt gehe ich aber wirklich pennen und gucke mir die Kommentare zu diesem Bild morgen erst an ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Ich will auch so eine Illidanpuppe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub mir, das willst du nicht.
Die stinken :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Glaub mir, das willst du nicht.
> Die stinken :>



Das liegt an dir. :O


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sag das Zauberwort.



*kulleraugen*

Bitte?


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *kulleraugen*
> 
> Bitte?



ich hab sie dir bereits zurück geben... das zauberwort war "das zauberwort"... alko hats erraten... hier viel spass mit der puppe *geb*


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaanke!

*Thoor knuddel*


----------



## Vampless (11. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Glaub mir, das willst du nicht.
> Die stinken :>



nach was? nach abgrundtieferbosheit?



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das liegt an dir. :O



what a own O:


----------



## Asayur (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaanke!
> 
> *Thoor knuddel*


Sola, man knuddelt keine nordischen Götter oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaanke!
> 
> *Thoor knuddel*


O.o

Ich geb dir die Hälfte...*Zersäg*


Hmm nicht schön geworden...*Die schöne Hälfte zerschneid und abgeb*

Bittesehr!

*Reste verbrenn*


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> nach was? nach abgrundtieferbosheit?
> 
> 
> 
> what a own O:




Nee, die riechen nach Illidan.


----------



## Vampless (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nee, die riechen nach Illidan.



und nach was riecht illidan?
ouh, moment. das will ich glaub ich garnicht wissen^^


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaanke!
> 
> *Thoor knuddel*



Schon gut, ich hoffe du schläfst jetzt ruhig und steinigst mich nichtmehr ;-( sonst kann nämlich ICH nicht schlafen wenn ich die ganze Zeit angst haben muss n illidan verrücktes mädchen stürm rein und knallt mir n stein in meine gemächer x.X


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> O.o
> 
> Ich geb dir die Hälfte...*Zersäg*
> 
> ...



! Du hast mein Plüschtier Puttemacht! Du Doofer!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (11. August 2010)

Muha *schwärm* guten abend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2010)

Thoor ein paar Backsteine in die Eier Pfeffer


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> ! Du hast mein Plüschtier Puttemacht! Du Doofer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab eins für 22 ct im 26 ct Store gesehen...


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> ! Du hast mein Plüschtier Puttemacht! Du Doofer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht weinen, ich habs geflickt =( *geflickte puppe geb*

@blade, wie war das noch mit *heul heul lass mich in ruhe heul heul* dann halt dich doch bitte dran ja - danke!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nicht weinen, ich habs geflickt =( *geflickte puppe geb*
> 
> @blade, wie war das noch mit *heul heul lass mich in ruhe heul heul* dann halt dich doch bitte dran ja - danke!


ich habe nicht Geheult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber Schmerzen Zufügen unzwar DIR is immer schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Das war mein Talisman!Jetzt fang ich bestimmt an rosa und Hello Kitty zu tragen und tokio Hotel zu hören und... und...*hyperventilier*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Das war mein Talisman!Jetzt fang ich bestimmt an rosa und Hello Kitty zu tragen und tokio Hotel zu hören und... und...*hyperventilier*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schicksal.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Die is aber nich mehr *undeutliches geschnief*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Die is aber nich mehr *undeutliches geschnief*



OH GOTT...


Was hab ich nur getan? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Die is aber nich mehr *undeutliches geschnief*



ich hab sie dir geflickt hallo?


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich hab sie dir geflickt hallo?



ber jetzt ist die nicht mehr *heulkrampf*


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> ber jetzt ist die nicht mehr *heulkrampf*



Sie ist wie neu ok? Ich hab sie mit meinem nordischen götterkräften wiederhergestellt :-) und zerstört werden kann sie jetzt auch nichtmehr da sie unter meinem schutz steht!

so gutnacht jetzt aber =)


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

WEE!!!

*Thoor knuddel*
Daaaaanke!!!

*mit Plüschtier durch den Raum hüpf*


----------



## Jester (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2010)

Stimmung!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLptcBLy6Qw


----------



## Vampless (11. August 2010)

@jester geiles bild XDD
und gutn abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ostkreuz Du rebbel


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Stimmung!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLptcBLy6Qw





Pümpelt Zam *FUMP DOTZ SAUG*


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2010)

Ich rieche Firun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Ich hör grad Rabenschrey


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich rieche Firun.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Komisch, ich rieche gar keinen vergammelten Fisch?! :X


----------



## Jester (12. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Langsam sollte ich wohl damit aufhören... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

Firun Du komischer Modi lein Warum so still? haste angst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Komisch, ich rieche gar keinen vergammelten Fisch?! :X



Ich verpass dir gleich nen Fisch. 



Jester schrieb:


> Langsam sollte ich wohl damit aufhören...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ALLERDINGS....


Aber ich hab noch einen.. *g*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Shj27gPjNX8


----------



## Vampless (12. August 2010)

Ist das irgendwie ein neuer trend solche bilder zu machen xD?


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

*gegen die Wand hüpf*

Autsch.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *gegen die Wand hüpf*
> 
> Autsch.









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Pflaster reich *


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *gegen die Wand hüpf*
> 
> Autsch.


Hast du nicht wirklich gemacht...


----------



## Jester (12. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Ist das irgendwie ein neuer trend solche bilder zu machen xD?



Trend nicht...
Es ist meine langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

Danke.
*Plasta irgednwo auf den Schädel papp*


----------



## Firun (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Komisch, ich rieche gar keinen vergammelten Fisch?! :X






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Trend nicht...
> Es ist meine langeweile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rebbelennnn ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Danke.
> *Plasta irgednwo auf den Schädel papp*


Ab 0 Uhr ist der NS ab 16...

Du bist doch mind. 16 oder?!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

aber ich finds cool wie mich alle Gepflegt Ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> aber ich finds cool wie mich alle Gepflegt Ignorieren



Hallo! :O


----------



## Vampless (12. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Trend nicht...
> Es ist meine langeweile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ab 0 Uhr ist der NS ab 16...
> 
> Du bist doch mind. 16 oder?!



nö. Scheiß drauf?


----------



## Vampless (12. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Trend nicht...
> Es ist meine langeweile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 forum hat gelagt. >>doppelpost


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallo! :O


abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Trend nicht...
> Es ist meine langeweile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist purer Hass!


----------



## Firun (12. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> abend



hi


----------



## Jester (12. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wie gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Berliner Untergrund.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> hi


omg omg omg Es spricht mit mir *freu*


----------



## Vampless (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das ist purer Hass!



auf was?

abend (;


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. August 2010)

Montagabend Frauengruppe
alle essen Nudelsuppe
alle sitzen dumm
um ihren Suppenteller rum
und fummeln mit dem Essbesteck
die Nudeln aus der Suppe weg
am Tellerrand sortiert
entstehen Wörter
und der Psychoarzt notiert:

Pferdestall und Puppenhaus
wäschewaschen, bügeln und James Dean
Treppen putzen, Nagellack,
stricken und ein Modemagazin

Dienstagabend Männergruppe
alle essen Nudelsuppe
alle sitzen dumm
um ihren Suppenteller rum
und fummmeln mit dem Essbesteck
die Nudeln aus der Suppe weg
am Tellerrand sortiert
entstehen Wörter
und der Psychoarzt notiert:

Fussball, ficken, Alkohol,
autowaschen, freitag abends Dart
Politik und Pornoheft,
riesengroßer Schwanz, drei-Tage-Bart

Abend!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Berliner Untergrund....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sowas von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2012 Ich sags dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

Ich red doch auch mit dir!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich red doch auch mit dir!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (12. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> auf was?
> 
> abend (;



Auf die Menschheit.
Es zerfrisst mich.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> auf was?
> 
> abend (;



Auf...suchs dir aus!


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

Extra für Alko und Jester hab ich meine Signatur angepasst...


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

was?


----------



## Vampless (12. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Auf die Menschheit.
> Es zerfrisst mich.



:O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Extra für Alko und Jester hab ich meine Signatur angepasst...


Hö?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. August 2010)

Warum ist ZAM da, und was macht ZAM hier und ist ZAM nächsten Freitag auf der Gamescom?


----------



## Jester (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Extra für Alko und Jester hab ich meine Signatur angepasst...



Wo ist da was neu?


----------



## Ykon (12. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> [Fussball], ficken, Alkohol,
> autowaschen, freitag abends Dart
> Politik und Pornoheft,
> riesengroßer Schwanz, drei-Tage-Bart






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (12. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> omg omg omg Es spricht mit mir *freu*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jester schrieb:


> Wo ist da was neu?



*
*_ Tuuut - Hier kommt der Waynetrain und fährt mit deiner Story zum Whateverrest._*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

Hallo Hier Kommt der Costa-Caine Wayne Train 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

bla bla bla mr. freeman


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das is aber gar nicht nett


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hallo Hier Kommt der Costa-Caine Wayne Train
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ahja. 


P:


----------



## Ykon (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Extra für Alko und Jester hab ich meine Signatur angepasst...



Und ich hab für Sola meinen Avatar angepasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ahja.
> 
> 
> P:



HÖR
AUF
DIR
DIE
WANGE
ZU
LECKEN
VERDAMMT
NOCHMAL
ALKOPOP
>:O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Und ich hab für Sola meinen Avatar angepasst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

Hier wirds langsam langweilig...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. August 2010)

Dann geh doch. :<


----------



## Petersburg (12. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das is aber gar nicht nett






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> HÖR
> AUF
> DIR
> DIE
> ...


your caps is hanging


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> HÖR
> AUF
> DIR
> DIE
> ...




<P=<<<


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Warum ist ZAM da, und was macht ZAM hier und ist ZAM nächsten Freitag auf der Gamescom?



Jo.



Ykon schrieb:


> Und ich hab für Sola meinen Avatar angepasst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sola ist minderjährig und männlich?


----------



## Ykon (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sola ist minderjährig und männlich?



Jawohl.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hier wirds langsam langweilig...



*geht mit Soladra Grillen und macht schon mal den whirlpool an *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (12. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> your caps is hanging



sagt der, der so gut wie immer jedes wort groß schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. August 2010)

Cooool, dann komm ich dich besuchen ZAM, ich möchte dann bitte ein ganz ganz tolles Fannerdgeschenk. 
Könnte im Tausch dazu Bier mitbringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> <P=<<<



du bist einfach ekelhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sagt der, der so gut wie immer jedes wort groß schreibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na Und? was Hast Du Dagegen Und Wieso?


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

Ah, jetzt kommen langsam die alten Hasen und die ICQler


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> na Und? was Hast Du Dagegen Und Wieso?



Ich Finde Das Wirklich Ziemlich Scheiße Von Dir Alko!


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jo.
> 
> 
> 
> Sola ist minderjährig und männlich?



Nein, minderährig und eindeutig weiblich


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sagt der, der so gut wie immer jedes wort groß schreibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na UnD Lass MiCh dOCh Du BLödMan


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt kommen langsam die alten Hasen und die ICQler


Ich bin beides, yay!


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Cooool, dann komm ich dich besuchen ZAM, ich möchte dann bitte ein ganz ganz tolles Fannerdgeschenk.



Besuchen? Viel Glück *g*




Soladra schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt kommen langsam die alten Hasen und die ICQler



Der einzige alte Hase hier bin ich, oder? :O .. ich mein.. Internettechnisch .. und buffed-Technisch .. und Nachtschwärmertechnisch .. mal abgesehen von der Aktivität.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich bin beides, yay!



ich bin beides ^^


----------



## Ykon (12. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich bin beides, yay!



Ich bin alles!


----------



## Vampless (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Besuchen? Viel Glück *g*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wir werden dich auf der gamescom nach dir suchen! und nicht aufhören zu suchen ehe du nicht gefunden bist!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Na UnD Lass MiCh dOCh Du BLödMan



kill it with fire


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nein, minderährig und eindeutig weiblich



Aber Family Guy Herbert steht nur auf männliches Frischfleisch.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. August 2010)

Nix da Zam mein Account ist nicht mal einen ganzen Monat jünger als deiner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wieso viel Glück, gibts keinen Buffedstand?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der einzige alte Hase hier bin ich, oder? :O .. ich mein.. Internettechnisch .. und buffed-Technisch .. und Nachtschwärmertechnisch .. mal abgesehen von der Aktivität..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die meisten bleiben auch länger wie sie nützen...*hust*


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich bin alles!



und ich bin mehr!


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> wir werden dich auf der gamescom nach dir suchen! und nicht aufhören zu suchen ehe du nicht gefunden bist!



Jaja .. und wenn ihr mich gefunden habt, macht wieder keiner die Klappe auf, oder schaut aus der Ferne, oder fotografiert heimlich... ich kenn Euch doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> kill it with fire



No :<


----------



## Jester (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Besuchen? Viel Glück *g*



So ich es denn wirklich auf die GC schaffe werden wir uns sehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. August 2010)

Du stinkst um das Thema aus meinem anderen Thread aufzugreifen Lachi.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Und wieso viel Glück, gibts keinen Buffedstand?



Er macht nur die Stände der Konkurrenz kaputt.


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Und wieso viel Glück, gibts keinen Buffedstand?



Ich bin privat da. :O Und nein gibts net *g*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jaja .. und wenn ihr mich gefunden habt, macht wieder keiner die Klappe auf, oder schaut aus der Ferne, oder fotografiert heimlich... ich kenn Euch doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich finde zam in weiblich besser *duck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber Family Guy Herbert steht nur auf männliches Frischfleisch.



Glaub ihm nicht!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jaja .. und wenn ihr mich gefunden habt, macht wieder keiner die Klappe auf, oder schaut aus der Ferne, oder fotografiert heimlich... ich kenn Euch doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenn humpel wieder dicht ist, und das ist er zu 100%, wird er dich schon ansprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> No :<



yes!


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

mir wurst


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. August 2010)

Falls du mich sehn willst Zam, ich bin bei der Gruppe die Thelyn Ennor über das Gelände jagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

Mir is langweilig Und ich habe Grade ne depri Phase Gnäh


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Du stinkst um das Thema aus meinem anderen Thread aufzugreifen Lachi.



ich tue das weil ich es kann und nicht um dir mehr aufmerksamkeit zu geben :<


----------



## Vampless (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin privat da. :O Und nein gibts net *g*



verdammt. das erschwert die suche. aber wir werden dich finden! und irgendeiner wird schon den mund aufkriegen xD


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

Bin dann mal pennen, bis dann. gute nacht un so


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. August 2010)

Lachi heute machen wir nicht wieder bis halb 4. :<


----------



## Ykon (12. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mir is langweilig Und ich habe Grade ne depri Phase Gnäh



Und das erzählst du uns weil...?
Du bist wie Claudia Wilke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Lachi heute machen wir nicht wieder bis halb 4. :<



nur weil du immer so lange willst :<










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Lachi heute machens wir nicht wieder bis halb 4. :<



fix'd...:O


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> fix'd...:O



nur weil du immer schon früher off gehen musst tun willst bla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Und das erzählst du uns weil...?
> Du bist wie Claudia Wilke.
> 
> 
> ...



jap aber sowas von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nur weil du immer schon früher off gehen musst tun willst bla
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So lange kann man euch auch nicht aushalten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (12. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> jap aber sowas von
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht hat sie es ja auch besser, da möcht' ich nicht so kleinlich sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du bist doch der schlimme,böse,satanistische,sodomistische blau schimmel käse :/


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die meisten bleiben auch länger wie sie nützen...*hust*



Ich entfern dich gleich und all deine "Ich hab mit DSL angefangen"-Freunde mit.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin privat da. :O Und nein gibts net *g*



Humpelpumpel00:27 Ich jag ihn und bring dir den Pferdeschwanz


PASS AUF!!!!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. August 2010)

Was für Freunde?


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich entfern dich gleich und all deine "Ich hab mit DSL angefangen"-Freunde mit.



ICH HAB KEINE ANGST VOR DIR!!!
ZAM gibts in wirklichkeit gar nicht .. der ist nur ne erfindung von buffed um dem forum ein gesicht zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (12. August 2010)

New Kids!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> New Kids!



<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

Langweilig Und zamili is nichtmal im IRC PAH ^^


----------



## Ykon (12. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> New Kids!



Ist vorbei...
macht aber Platz für fämilö gai!


----------



## Jester (12. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ist vorbei...
> macht aber Platz für fämilö gai!



Fürwahr!
Und das auch noch mit einer Folge, die ich noch nicht kenne!
Sowas nenn ich nen perfekten Fernsehabend.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ist vorbei...
> macht aber Platz für fämilö gai!



new kids > so ziemlich alles

junge!


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2010)

Also das Zeug ist doch wirklich eh der allerletzte Schund... das würd ich nichtmal ertragen, wenn ich Hirntot wäre...


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Also das Zeug ist doch wirklich eh der allerletzte Schund... das würd ich nichtmal ertragen, wenn ich Hirntot wäre...




junge!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Also das Zeug ist doch wirklich eh der allerletzte Schund... das würd ich nichtmal ertragen, wenn ich Hirntot wäre...


(P):=



:O

Das macht Lachi aber traurig...


----------



## Ykon (12. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Also das Zeug ist doch wirklich eh der allerletzte Schund... das würd ich nichtmal ertragen, wenn ich Hirntot wäre... ach egal...



Fix'd.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> (P):=
> 
> 
> :O
> ...



ziemlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. August 2010)

Lachi ist bereits Hirntot, den stört das nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Lachi ist bereits Hirntot, den stört das nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bist der hirntotere von uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

ALTAAAA Was is den los Was is den nur los argh Ich mach aggresionen Depri und Wieder aggresion Und Depri xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. August 2010)

Ich bin der betrunkene, ich hab nämlich noch Alk daheim. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich bin der betrunkene, ich hab nämlich noch Alk daheim.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



FU! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ALTAAAA Was is den los Was is den nur los argh Ich mach aggresionen Depri und Wieder aggresion Und Depri xD



Mach mal lieber Grammatik und so...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich bin der betrunkene, ich hab nämlich noch Alk daheim.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gib Gefälligst was ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. August 2010)

Selor ist richtig uncool geworden. :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

bei humpels tankstellen gibts eier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mach mal lieber Grammatik und so...



Du hast mir gar nix zu sagen DU BIST NICHT MEINE MUTTER


----------



## Ykon (12. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ALTAAAA Was is den los Was is den nur los argh Ich mach aggresionen Depri und Wieder aggresion Und Depri xD



Kenn ich unter "Hebephrene Schizophrenie". 
Google mal dannach, kein Scherz. :x


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Selor ist richtig uncool geworden. :<



Warum? Ich versteh kein Wort von dem was er da von sich gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Du hast mir gar nix zu sagen DU BIST NICHT MEINE MUTTER



Deine Mutter bin ich ganz sicherlich nicht... das hast du fein gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Kenn ich unter "Hebephrene Schizophrenie".
> Google mal dannach, kein Scherz. :x



jaja witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (12. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> jaja witz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



I'm just sayin'. :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> I'm just sayin'. :/



blade kann kein englisch .. versuch es lieber auf deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> blade kann kein englisch .. versuch es lieber auf deutsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder So Wie Ich Das Tue


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> oder So Wie Ich Das Tue



dAsZ iiZs VoLl NiiChT cOoL!


----------



## Ykon (12. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> blade kann kein englisch .. versuch es lieber auf deutsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohhh.... okay...
*in deutsch*
I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dAsZ iiZs VoLl NiiChT cOoL!



WHHHaaaaaaatZtTZTTTTtzttTTTZZZZzT?!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> blade kann kein englisch .. versuch es lieber auf deutsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja angeblich kann ich kein englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du freak ....


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ohhh.... okay...
> *in deutsch*
> I'm just sayin'.



noch ein bisschen zu englisch :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> noch ein bisschen zu englisch :/


Ik hab das gsagt Buh!




So? :O


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. August 2010)

So, ich geh dann mal pennen, nacht!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> So, ich geh dann mal pennen, nacht!



GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE NACHT HUMPEL DRÖLF HERZ


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ik hab das gsagt Buh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nö


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nö



Heidernei...


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Heidernei...



NÖ NE NÖ


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> NÖ NE NÖ


Ey FREsese unSo?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Ich geh au mal schlafen Nacht.


----------



## Jester (12. August 2010)

o0ah ihA seIt aLlE v0Ll tolLiQ unD so!!!!11 <3 <3 <3 <3 
hab eusch lüb ma schatziiis!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

das tut weh
D:


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> o0ah ihA seIt aLlE v0Ll tolLiQ unD so!!!!11 <3 <3 <3 <3
> hab eusch lüb ma schatziiis!



i di au <3





THE MADNESS IS CALLING MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Ykon (12. August 2010)

Kaum haut Lachmann ab und es läuft eine Reportage über übergewichtige Menschen im Fernsehen, ist hier Ruhe. Eigenartig...


----------



## Jester (12. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Kaum haut Lachmann ab und es läuft eine Reportage über übergewichtige Menschen im Fernsehen, ist hier Ruhe. Eigenartig...



Schau ich auch grade...
Was ist mit uns geschehen?
Was ist aus dem Menschen geworden?
Ist es das, was wir wollten?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. August 2010)

Hiho

Btw. A Nightmare on Elm Street ist krank °.°


----------



## Seph018 (12. August 2010)

Irgendwie bin ich auch nicht so ganz nüchtern grade >.< Noch jemand da?


----------



## Ykon (12. August 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich auch nicht so ganz nüchtern grade >.< Noch jemand da?



Natürlich.
Wollen wir jetzt über deine Alkoholsucht sprechen, oder erst, wenn du nüchtern bist? :>


----------



## LiangZhou (12. August 2010)

Es gibt ein ähnliches Lied aus einem Disney Film afaik, weiß vlt jemand welches es ist? (Im Refrain liegt die Ähnlichkeit)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ke-r2K0ymWc&playnext=1&videos=KCodaVNtH64[/youtube]


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hiho
> 
> Btw. A Nightmare on Elm Street ist krank °.°



wo kommt der? :O


----------



## Seph018 (12. August 2010)

Ykon, ähm morgen gerne. Sorry, aber ich wurde gerade echt abgelenkt, wenn du weißt was ich meine >.< morgen dann ;D


----------



## Jester (12. August 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Ykon, ähm morgen gerne. Sorry, aber ich wurde gerade echt abgelenkt, wenn du weißt was ich meine >.< morgen dann ;D



Kotzen?


----------



## Soramac (12. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Du hast mir gar nix zu sagen DU BIST NICHT MEINE MUTTER



Du hast das falsch ausgedrueckt, das heisst so:

Samma! Belehr mich nicht, bist du mein Vatta oda was?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. August 2010)

sooooo Good Night Und so wa ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. August 2010)

Ficken, Saufen, Oi!


----------



## H2OTest (12. August 2010)

wassup!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

´sup fags


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

greetz an die drei von der spam ecke *gg*


----------



## Vampless (12. August 2010)

Särs


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Morgen ist Freitag der 13. D:


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Morgen ist Freitag der 13. D:



DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD:
oh noez!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. August 2010)

Übermorgen ist Samstag der 14.!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Übermorgen ist Samstag der 14.!



relativ uncooler tag


----------



## The Paladin (12. August 2010)

Guten Abend, wie reagiert ihr auf dieses Bild (es wird das einzige sein für Heute ^^). Ich habe gestern nämlich gar keine Reaktionen dafür gekriegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich finde, es ist sehr gelungen.


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

@ThePaladin: ich stehe mit gemischten Gefühlen deinen Bildern gegenüber, die Bilder gefallen mir meist nicht schlecht, aber der Text ist nie so meines, entweder zu lang, oder zu Unintuitiv, der Text muss sich lesen wie eine "Bild-Schlagzeile" das essentielle steht da und
trifft dich mit einem Hammer und bringt dich zum lachen, wenn ich erst zwei Minuten (übertrieben) lesen muss, macht es keinen Sinn und Insider sind immer schlecht.


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Guten Abend, wie reagiert ihr auf dieses Bild (es wird das einzige sein für Heute ^^). Ich habe gestern nämlich gar keine Reaktionen dafür gekriegt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... nein.

Warum darf Humpelchen eigentlich Wörter wie ficken und saufen benutzen :S Ich mein ers ja kewl aber... warum? =(

In dem Sinne

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Thoor hast du jetzt eine eingebaute Vuvuzela Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz?


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBJXY3VEK_c&feature=related[/youtube]

XD


----------



## chopi (12. August 2010)

Moin Leute.


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

@Thoor, das ist soooooo genial xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

ahoi


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> @Thoor, das ist soooooo genial xD



"Und jetzt gehen wir alle in den Arierkeller und saufen uns voll, Freibier auf Kosten der Führerratte" 

Ich lieg grad so vor lachen aufm Boden xD


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Schau Adolf, schau, ich bin Asiate di di di dididing

das ist so abartig falsch, ich liebe es.


----------



## Vampless (12. August 2010)

hallo thoor, hallo milchmann/chopi


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_BhtGugnJM&feature=related[/youtube]

"dann werd ich jetzt den abfluss der chemietoilette durchbürsten, wies aussieht hast du ja dasselbe vor" xD


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Family Guy ist zu genial xD

Gigedi Gigedi




oder der berühmte Satz:

Peter, meine Beine, du hast meine Beine gefressen Peter?!


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

BIRD BIRD BIRD OH YEAH BIRD IS THE WORD BIRD BIRD BIRD

xD

oder "Mein Job ist es fetten Leuten mit der Tuba nachzulaufen"


----------



## chopi (12. August 2010)

Nichts geht über den guten alten mom, mom, mommy, mommy gag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Nichts geht über den guten alten mom, mom, mommy, mommy gag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mum, mum, mum, mom, mom, mom, mother, mother, mommy, mommy, lois, lois, mum

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?

....Hi!

xDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> BIRD BIRD BIRD OH YEAH BIRD IS THE WORD BIRD BIRD BIRD
> 
> xD







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JyulQZHhbS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Alles ist so weich, so herrlich weich, ich will nur hier liegen und nackt sein ...

XDDD


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHiRTS57RJk[/youtube]

hör bitte auf solch einmalige klassiker mit so ner schrott zu vergewaltigen... ich steh auch auf metal und solches zeuch, aber das istn KLASSIKER! der bleibt unangetastet!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> hör bitte auf solch einmalige klassiker mit so ner schrott zu vergewaltigen... ich steh auch auf metal und solches zeuch, aber das istn KLASSIKER! der bleibt unangetastet!



sodom > trashmen
sodom - surfin bird > trashmen - surfin bird


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sodom > trashmen
> sodom - surfin bird > trashmen - surfin bird



Klassiker > Lachman aka langhaargies, bartloses H&M Handtaschenbübchen :S 

nene ich mag dich lachi... aber solche Klassiker brauchen kein Growlen und keine tieferen Gitarrenriffs... die sind einmalig geil so wie sie sind ._.


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Nabend Alko


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Klassiker > Lachman aka langhaargies, bartloses H&M Handtaschenbübchen :S
> 
> nene ich mag dich lachi... aber solche Klassiker brauchen kein Growlen und keine tieferen Gitarrenriffs... die sind einmalig geil so wie sie sind ._.



Growlen und tiefere Gitarrenriffs > all


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Growlen und tiefere Gitarrenriffs > all



Nicht bei bands wie Clearwater & co! Die Zeit aus der die Bands kommen = Epic pwness


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Klassiker > Lachman aka langhaargies, bartloses H&M Handtaschenbübchen :S
> 
> nene ich mag dich lachi... aber solche Klassiker brauchen kein Growlen und keine tieferen Gitarrenriffs... die sind einmalig geil so wie sie sind ._.



sodom > th00r aka kurzhaariges, bartloses auto und kik handtaschenbübchen :S


nene ich mag dich th00r ...  solche Klassiker brauchen Growlen und tieferen Gitarrenriffs...  damit kann man dem ganzen nochmal einen kleinen schub geben ._.


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Da muss ich Thoor recht geben, ab einem gewissen Jahr ist die Musik gut so wie sie ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nicht bei bands wie Clearwater & co! Die Zeit aus der die Bands kommen = Epic pwness








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZbfYK4I3rZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




hast du was hiergegen?!
ich mag zwar kein cob, aber das lied ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

1:12 bis Freitag der 13...


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sodom > th00r aka kurzhaariges, bartloses auto und kik handtaschenbübchen :S
> 
> 
> nene ich mag dich th00r ... solche Klassiker brauchen Growlen und tieferen Gitarrenriffs... damit kann man dem ganzen nochmal einen kleinen schub geben ._.



Ich glaub wenn mein Auto nen Bart hätte sollte ich mir über den Gesundheitszustand Gedanken machen.... :-)


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich glaub wenn mein Auto nen Bart hätte sollte ich mir über den Gesundheitszustand Gedanken machen.... :-)



ich sollte nicht gleichzeitig schreiben,sprechen und trinken .. da kommen nur halbe sätze bei raus :X


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Aber amüsante halbe Sätze, ja das sind sie *gg*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich sollte nicht gleichzeitig schreiben,sprechen und trinken .. da kommen nur halbe sätze bei raus :X


Die Zukunftsvernichtenden-menschenlebenzerstörenden-kellerkinder bei Skype...meinst du das mit sprechen?


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

Tuning by Lachmann Car Parts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die Zukunftsvernichtenden-menschenlebenzerstörenden-kellerkinder bei Skype...meinst du das mit sprechen?



ich meine mit menschen reden alko, im echten leben


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Tuning by Lachmann Car Parts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol hübsche Felgen, gibt es die auch in 16"?


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Tuning by Lachmann Car Parts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



n1ce one


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich meine mit menschen reden alko, im echten leben



Gespräch mit dem Präsidenten? Verstehe. P:


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Gespräch mit dem Präsidenten? Verstehe. P:



DU
WIRST
HEUTE
NACHT
NOCH
STERBEN
!
>:O


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Und Alko leckt schon wieder seine Backe xD


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> DU
> WIRST
> HEUTE
> NACHT
> ...



P:

Ich verstehe

P:

*schleck*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> DU
> WIRST
> HEUTE
> NACHT
> ...


Gibts eig. nen Chat mit humpel un co.?


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> P:
> 
> Ich verstehe
> 
> ...



WAHHRGAAAABLGGGGAAAAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Wie leicht man Lachi doch aufregen kann *gg*

P:


----------



## Dominau (12. August 2010)

Hallo Schwärmer :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hallo Schwärmer :>



Hallö.


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Moin Dominau


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

Ich wünsch mir nen BMW M6

P:

Wer schenkt mir mal eben 150 Riesen? Alko? Humpel? Lachi? Celine? legt mal zusammen hier

P:

*schleck*


P:


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Wie leicht man Lachi doch aufregen kann *gg*
> 
> P:







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Abregen Lachi, gibt nur Herzinfarkt

P:


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir nen BMW M6
> 
> P:
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Geht sowas auch?


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAS ZUR HÖLLE?


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

Ich hätt gern den 6er BMW von Hamman mit 850 PS

P:

Humpi kaufst mir den P:

P-:<


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Grüazi Petersburg^^

Whoops, Sry Zam ...


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

Ich folge seit 1h20min dem Panel von John Carmack auf der Quakecon im Livestream. Extrem interessanter Kram rund ums Programmieren, Spielentwicklung, Techniken und die Sicht der Industrie .. ABER .. schon in der Schule gabs alle 45 Minuten Pause um die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne zu erneuern ... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-NhypCqnME


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-NhypCqnME



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALT!

P:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kd6bANAmM4&playnext=1&videos=gbIoLaqtMVM&feature=grec_index[/youtube]

P: *Lachi schleck* P:


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALT!
> 
> P:
> 
> ...



DU! DU! DU! DU! DU!
WAGE ES NICHT >:O

wenigstens ist da gute musik noch in deinem ketzerischen post ... >:O


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALT!



Wann und wo gings bei meinem Video um "Guggt mal was ich gefunden habe"? Profilierungssüchtige Failer, die nichtmal Beiträge vollständig erfassen WOLLEN landen bei mir schnell auf der Abschussliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> DU! DU! DU! DU! DU!
> WAGE ES NICHT >:O
> 
> wenigstens ist da gute musik noch in deinem ketzerischen post ... >:O


>:O


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wann und wo gings bei meinem Video um "Guggt mal was ich gefunden habe"? Profilierungssüchtige Failer, die nichtmal Beiträge vollständig erfassen WOLLEN landen bei mir schnell auf der Abschussliste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach ich bin ein "profilierungssüchtiger failer" 

Ich habe nur angemerkt das dein Video bereits älter ist und habe dazu ein neues gepostet. Scheint wohl hier nichtmehr erlaubt zu sein. Dazu sage ich nur eins:

P:

Zam hasst mich ;-(


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wann und wo gings bei meinem Video um "Guggt mal was ich gefunden habe"? Profilierungssüchtige Failer, die nichtmal Beiträge vollständig erfassen WOLLEN landen bei mir schnell auf der Abschussliste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Klingt nach schlechtem Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Klingt nach schlechtem Tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



KA. ganz im Ernst Zam, warum bist du immer so mies drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist nicht fair ;-(


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Profilierungssüchtige Failer, die nichtmal Beiträge vollständig erfassen WOLLEN landen bei mir schnell auf der Abschussliste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sollten nicht ich und meine ganzen DSL-Starterfreunde entfernt werden? :O


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich habe nur angemerkt das dein Video bereits älter ist und habe dazu ein neues gepostet.



Du hast den zugehörigen Text ignoriert, einfach um dich in dem Fall deplatziert als wissend zu behaupten.



> Scheint wohl hier nichtmehr erlaubt zu sein.



Und nachträglich noch Mist behaupten, um die Opferrolle einzunehmen - sehr schön.


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du hast den zugehörigen Text ignoriert, einfach um dich in dem Fall deplatziert als wissend zu behaupten.



Korrekt. Weil mich der Text nicht interessiert hat aber das Video? Was ist daran bitte verkehrt? Hab ich dich so sehr in deiner Ehre gekränkt? Ich dachte mal der Community Manager sollte sich um die Community und die User kümmern und nicht beleidigen.

Kotzt mich echt langasm an hier.

Um was fürs Topic zu tun (bevor hier wieder der allmighty Bannhammer ausgepackt wird weil man sagt was einem nicht passt), schonmal aufgefallen das Nachts um ca. 3-4Uhr übelst viele tolle Filme laufen :S hab ich gar nicht gewusst ^.^


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Korrekt. Weil mich der Text nicht interessiert hat aber das Video? Was ist daran bitte verkehrt? Hab ich dich so sehr in deiner Ehre gekränkt? Ich dachte mal der Community Manager sollte sich um die Community und die User kümmern und nicht beleidigen.
> 
> Kotzt mich echt langasm an hier.



Also hast du deinen Fehler erkannt aber nicht eingesehen?


----------



## Petersburg (12. August 2010)

Mein Sinn & Nivea Voller post wurde Gelöscht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also hast du deinen Fehler erkannt aber nicht eingesehen?



Was ist eigentlich dein Problem? du postest nen text und n video... ich geh auf das video ein und du lässt hier einen vom stapel... 
Und jetzt lass einfach gut sein echt... 

@Topic: Kennt wer Tipps gegen übelste müdigkeit ab 16.00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kaffee bringt nix mehr P:


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Mein Sinn & Nivea Voller post wurde Gelöscht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Scheint so.


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2010)

Ich muß arbeiten.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich muß arbeiten.



AM FREITAG DEN 13.?!


OMG!


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Mein Sinn & Nivea Voller post wurde Gelöscht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich dachte eigentlich, ihr nutzt den Thread zum chatten, nicht zum "richtigen" Spammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich, ihr nutzt den Thread zum chatten, nicht zum "richtigen" Spammen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir tun das was wir wollen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich, ihr nutzt den Thread zum chatten, nicht zum "richtigen" Spammen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lasst den alten Mann in Ruhe weinen bevor er uns noch Pre-DSL Geschichten erzählt. :X


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lasst den alten Mann in Ruhe weinen bevor er uns noch Pre-DSL Geschichten erzählt. :X



"Für deine Aggressionen, war ich immer das Ventil [...] doch jetzt wendet sich das Blatt..."


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2010)

Heute ganzen Tag damit verbracht XP auf ner CAD Workstation zu installieren... ging nicht, erstmal Diskettenlaufwerk und ne Diskette mit Portcontroller Treiber besorgen >Installation klappte > PC bootete nicht > HP Support:"Grafikkartentreiber in die ISO von XP auf der CD packen" WTF?! > Grafikkarte rausgenommen (Quadro FX 4800) und ne uralte vga Karte rein... > NÜCHTS > Installation mit XP SP3 > Setup startet nicht... HELL YEAH Jetzt kommt halt Vista drauf mit ner VM von XP, auf 7 laufen die Programme nicht...


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

> (Quadro FX 4800)


 :O


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> :O



Warum :O?


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> :O



da verschlägt es selbst ZAM die sprache :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> :O



Das Teil kostet (Laut google) über 1500€?!


Was kann das Teil besonderes? :O


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2010)

*http://www.google.de...0CA8Q8wIwAjgA#p

*Mit 8 GB RAM, nicht grad günstig.

Nvidia Quadro Reihe:

http://www.nvidia.de...fx_4800_de.html

Zertifizierte Grafikkarte für 3D und CAD Anwendungen.


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

Nachti Nacht alle zusammen (Ausser Zam, der kriegt n Extra Gutnachtbussi :-*)

Hrhr


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nachti Nacht alle zusammen (Ausser Zam, der kriegt n Extra Gutnachtbussi :-*)
> 
> Hrhr



GEH WEG TH00R NIEMAND MAG DICH!!!!!
















gutes nächtle :*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

8 min bis zum Fr, den 13.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2010)

Naja, die Rechner wurden mit Win7 bestellt und nun wurde gesehen das die Programme garnicht dort drauf laufen... Jetzt muß ike das Ding von Null installieren ne Image davon machen und auf die anderen 5 packen.


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das Teil kostet (Laut google) über 1500€?!



Das meine ich.. *g*


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das meine ich.. *g*



was fällt dir admin eigentlich ein bei uns normal sterblichen teilzeit buffed usern rumzugurken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2010)

Tja, Internationaler Betrieb kann sich das leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem wird das geleased (Stück teurer) und gibt dann nach 3 Jahren neues Gerät... Oh wait bin mir grad garnicht sicher, die Dinger sind vllt. sogar gekauft. Aufjedenfall wiegt die Workstation... satte 30 Kilo.

UND IKE MUSS DIE DANN RUMSCHLEPPEN!


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Die will ich, kauft ihr mir die?


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Yello <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TNDmD_IEmG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Die will ich, kauft ihr mir die?



Die sind eh nicht gut zum zocken geeignet. Eher Grafik- und Videobearbeitungkram.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Kann man vergleichen: Für 120 Euro bekommst ne Grafikkarte die in Spielen diesselbe Leistung bringt wie diese.

BTW, gibts bei Windows 7 keine Videobearbeitung?


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> BTW, gibts bei Windows 7 keine Videobearbeitung?



Die haben die Spuren aus dem Moviemaker von Win7 gekickt. *g*


----------



## Thoor (13. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> GEH WEG TH00R NIEMAND MAG DICH!!!!!



Des hat mich jetzt tief getroffen :-(

Gute Nacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kann man vergleichen: Für 120 Euro bekommst ne Grafikkarte die in Spielen diesselbe Leistung bringt wie diese.
> 
> BTW, gibts bei Windows 7 keine Videobearbeitung?



Windows Movie Maker ist jetzt als kostenloser Download bei dem ganzen Windows-Live-Kram dabei.


----------



## Petersburg (13. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich, ihr nutzt den Thread zum chatten, nicht zum "richtigen" Spammen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tun wir auch aber...aber... der Hunter wars!!1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Grad gesehen, hoffentlich läufts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Grad gesehen, hoffentlich läufts auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yup, ich nutze den Movie Maker gelegentlich noch unter Win7 und der läuft wie immer.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Mir ist grad aufgefallen das mein Rechner unter Vollast gutte 430 Watt von 500 braucht :O Prozessor 140 W und Graka 270.


----------



## Asayur (13. August 2010)

Naja, wenn das nur eine Grafikbearbeitungskarte ist, dann will ich die natürlich nicht, soweit bin ich mit CAD etc. auch nicht ^^


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob: http://www.amazon.de/LG-E2250V-PN-widescreen-Monitor-Kontrastverh%C3%A4ltnis/dp/B0036B9WM2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1281651122&sr=8-1

LED gefällt mir wegen hohem Kontranst, und der Monitor ist mit Abstand der beste aufm Markt... Und noch günstig.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob: http://www.amazon.de...81651122&sr=8-1
> 
> LED gefällt mir wegen hohem Kontranst, und der Monitor ist mit Abstand der beste aufm Markt... Und noch günstig.




Ich hab den LG L227WTP und bin begeistert, kostet nur 177 bei amazon^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

FREITAG, DER 13.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab sicherheitshalber alles Unglückbringende entsorgt...


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich hab den LG L227WTP und bin begeistert, kostet nur 177 bei amazon^^



Ich will kein LCD, veraltete Technologie.


----------



## Jester (13. August 2010)

Black Hawk Down! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (13. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> FREITAG, DER 13.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gief her den Schrott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich will kein LCD, veraltete Technologie.




mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Gief her den Schrott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö.


Donnerstag, der 26 ist Anti Freitag der 13....da braucht man Unglückbringendes.


----------



## Soramac (13. August 2010)

Windows Movie Maker.. glaub da moechte Ich jetzt kein Vergleich machen zu iMovie ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Windows Movie Maker.. glaub da moechte Ich jetzt kein Vergleich machen zu iMovie ...



Apple ist scheiße...Geh weg. :X


----------



## Jester (13. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Windows Movie Maker.. glaub da moechte Ich jetzt kein Vergleich machen zu iMovie ...



Was würden wir nur ohne unseren Mac-Fetischisten machen?


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> und Graka 270.



Ist noch nicht das Niveau ner GTX470/480 und Radeon 5970 ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist noch nicht das Niveau ner GTX470/480 und Radeon 5970 ^^



Aber schon Nahe einer Radeon 1234...


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist noch nicht das Niveau ner GTX470/480 und Radeon 5970 ^^



Naja, ist ja der Fresser 4890 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (13. August 2010)

Ob ich wohl ZAMs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in meine Signatur nehmen darf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ob ich wohl ZAMs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö.


----------



## Petersburg (13. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nö.



Du bist nicht ZAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. August 2010)

Bei teuren Grafikkarten brauchen wir bei dieser Festplatte erst nicht anfangen: Klick!


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Übertrieben, da gibts schon 512 für 1,3k Öcken.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bei teuren Grafikkarten brauchen wir bei dieser Festplatte erst nicht anfangen: Klick!



statt € 10028,95*
zusammen nur: 
€ 10023,95*






Nice!


----------



## sykee (13. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> statt € 10028,95*
> zusammen nur:
> € 10023,95*
> 
> ...



10000 euro für ne fessi ich glaube auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Is kla, warum auch nicht? http://www4.hardware...=31330&agid=872




> Dieses preisgünstige, einfach zu verwendende Gerät, das Arbeitsprozesse vereinfacht und optimiert, entspricht den Anforderungen von Arbeitsgruppen in Hinblick auf A3-Ausdrucke und -Kopien sowie Send-to-E-Mail und kann darüber hinaus optional Faxfunktionalität bereitstellen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> 10000 euro für ne fessi ich glaube auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und sogar noch knapp 0.05% Rabatt!


----------



## sykee (13. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieses *preisgünstige*, einfach zu verwendende Gerät, das Arbeitsprozesse vereinfacht und optimiert, entspricht den Anforderungen von Arbeitsgruppen in Hinblick auf A3-Ausdrucke und -Kopien sowie Send-to-E-Mail und kann darüber hinaus optional Faxfunktionalität bereitstellen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sykee (13. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und sogar noch knapp 0.05% Rabatt!



oh Wow ich werd sie mir sofort bestellen!
ich mein was ich da alles sparen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=36730&agid=1473

Eine Kaffeemaschine?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. August 2010)

brrrrrrreeeeeeeee


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

> *Dein Video ist folglich an folgenden Standorten gesperrt:*
> Afghanistan, Aland Islands, Albania, Algeria, American Samoa, Andorra, Angola, Anguilla, Antarctica, Antigua and Barbuda, Argentina, Armenia, Aruba, Australia, Austria, Azerbaijan, Bahamas, Bahrain, Bangladesh, Barbados, Belarus, Belgium, Belize, Benin, Bermuda, Bhutan, Bolivia, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Botswana, Bouvet Island, Brazil, British Indian Ocean Territory, British Virgin Islands, Brunei, Bulgaria, Burkina Faso, Burundi, Cambodia, Cameroon, Canada, Cape Verde, Cayman Islands, Central African Republic, Chad, Chile, China, Christmas Island, Cocos (Keeling) Islands, Colombia, Comoros, Congo, Congo - Democratic Republic of, Cook Islands, Costa Rica, Cote d'Ivoire, Croatia, Cuba, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Djibouti, Dominica, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, Egypt, El Salvador, Equatorial Guinea, Eritrea, Estonia, Ethiopia, Falkland Islands (Islas Malvinas), Faroe Islands, Fiji, Finland, France, French Guiana, French Polynesia, French Southern Territories, Gabon, Gambia, Georgia, Germany, Ghana, Gibraltar, Greece, Greenland, Grenada, Guadeloupe, Guam, Guatemala, Guinea, Guinea-Bissau, Guyana, Haiti, Heard Island and McDonald Islands, Holy See (Vatican City State), Honduras, Hong Kong, Hungary, Iceland, India, Indonesia, Iran, Iraq, Ireland, Israel, Italy, Jamaica, Japan, Jordan, Kazakhstan, Kenya, Kiribati, Kuwait, Kyrgyzstan, Laos, Latvia, Lebanon, Lesotho, Liberia, Libya, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Macao, Macedonia, Madagascar, Malawi, Malaysia, Maldives, Mali, Malta, Marshall Islands, Martinique, Mauritania, Mauritius, Mayotte, Mexico, Micronesia - Federated States of, Moldova, Monaco, Mongolia, Montserrat, Morocco, Mozambique, Myanmar, Namibia, Nauru, Nepal, Netherlands, Netherlands Antilles, New Caledonia, New Zealand, Nicaragua, Niger, Nigeria, Niue, Norfolk Island, North Korea, Northern Mariana Islands, Norway, Oman, Pakistan, Palau, Panama, Papua New Guinea, Paraguay, Peru, Philippines, Pitcairn, Poland, Portugal, Puerto Rico, Qatar, Reunion, Romania, Russia, Rwanda, Saint Helena, Saint Kitts and Nevis, Saint Lucia, Saint Pierre and Miquelon, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, Samoa, San Marino, Sao Tome and Principe, Saudi Arabia, Senegal, Serbia, Seychelles, Sierra Leone, Singapore, Slovakia, Slovenia, Solomon Islands, Somalia, South Africa, South Korea, Spain, Sri Lanka, Sudan, Suriname, Svalbard and Jan Mayen, Swaziland, Sweden, Switzerland, Syria, Taiwan, Tajikistan, Tanzania, Thailand, Timor-Leste, Togo, Tokelau, Tonga, Trinidad and Tobago, Tunisia, Turkey, Turkmenistan, Turks and Caicos Islands, Tuvalu, Uganda, Ukraine, United Arab Emirates, United Kingdom, United States, United States Minor Outlying Islands, United States Virgin Islands, Uruguay, Uzbekistan, Vanuatu, Venezuela, Vietnam, Wallis and Futuna, Western Sahara, Yemen, Zambia, Zimbabwe



Aha?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

Bin mal schlafen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2010)

aaaaaaawwwwww....


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ob ich wohl ZAMs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein - auch nicht, wenn du rausfindest was auf dem Hammer steht.. *g*


----------



## Petersburg (13. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein - auch nicht, wenn du rausfindest was auf dem Hammer steht.. *g*



Ich hab einen viel größeren... Bann Hammer als du!11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (13. August 2010)

Auf dem Hammer steht was drauf?


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Auf dem Hammer steht was drauf?




pedo opa!


----------



## Ykon (13. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> pedo opa!



Want some free candy? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Want some free candy?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verdammt :<
ich fall ja sogar in dein beute-schema D:


----------



## Ykon (13. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> verdammt :<
> ich fall ja sogar in dein beute-schema D:



Alles, von Fetus bis 120 Jahre, fällt in mein Beuteschema.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Alles, von Fetus bis 120 Jahre, fällt in mein Beuteschema.



dann bin ich nicht dabei.


----------



## Ykon (13. August 2010)

wtf?


----------



## sykee (13. August 2010)

irgentwie mag ich den thread ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> wtf?



genau :>


----------



## Ykon (13. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> genau :>



Darauf antworte ich nicht.

Verdammt. >.<


----------



## Petersburg (13. August 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> irgentwie mag ich den thread ^^



Ja, hier kann man ganz tolle sachen machen... z.b. Post Counter Pushen und...und... kA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Darauf antworte ich nicht.
> 
> Verdammt. >.<



hast du aber :>



P-P-P-P-PWNED!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (13. August 2010)

Weiss jemand, ob die Karten für die GC im OnlineShop auch wieder als Anreise im Nahverkehr gültig sind, wie letztes Jahr? Müsste doch, oder? Red grad von VRR und VRS oder was da in Köln ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 komme aus Essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (13. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> hast du aber :>
> 
> 
> 
> P-P-P-P-PWNED!



Ich weiß nicht welcher von den beiden dir ähnlicher aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht welcher von den beiden dir ähnlicher aussieht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der rechte ist doch ma wie ein abbild von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (13. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> der rechte ist doch ma wie ein abbild von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Ähnlichkeit ist unglaublich.


----------



## Jester (13. August 2010)

Ich frage mich wo meine Katze grade ist...


----------



## sykee (13. August 2010)

weis wer ab wieviel jahren man quad fahren darf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (13. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wo meine Katze grade ist...



In meinem Magen. :> *Bauch reib*


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Die Ähnlichkeit ist unglaublich.



sag ich ja :>


bin pennen :>


----------



## Dominau (13. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiMvISjPVC0

FINGER WEG VON MEINEM BIER DU F*CKSCHNITZEL !!!


----------



## Jester (13. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> In meinem Magen. :> *Bauch reib*



Ich würde dich töten. Ganz ehrlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (13. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich würde dich töten. Ganz ehrlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (13. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich würde dich töten. Ganz ehrlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich... ich... ich kaufe dir eine Neue? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (13. August 2010)

http://www.lachschon.de/images/Affenbauch-1176409903.jpg

Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (13. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> http://www.lachschon...-1176409903.jpg
> 
> Epic
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


echt geil.

&#8364;: OH GOTT!!
ich hab grad sooo üble Lachkrämpfe. Ich leg mich paar Minuten auf den Boden und Roll mich paar mal :>


----------



## Ykon (13. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> €: OH GOTT!!
> ich hab grad sooo üble Lachkrämpfe. Ich leg mich paar Minuten auf den Boden und Roll mich paar mal :>



Was was was was was was was was? :<


----------



## Dominau (13. August 2010)

ICQ mit einem Kumpel und einer Freundin.
Einfach Epic.

Sie schreibt was und mir fällt sofort irgendwas böses ein was ich dazu schreiben könnte.
Ich schreibs aber nicht ihr sondern nur dem Kumpel :>


----------



## sykee (13. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> ICQ mit einem Kumpel und einer Freundin.
> Einfach Epic.
> 
> Sie schreibt was und mir fällt sofort irgendwas böses ein was ich dazu schreiben könnte.
> Ich schreibs aber nicht ihr sondern nur dem Kumpel :>



boah wie fies :>

dein mitgliedertitel ist ja mal end geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. August 2010)

http://js1k.com/demo/92

macht Spass ;P


----------



## Dominau (13. August 2010)

Ich versteh den Sinn von der Seite nicht :>
Muss mal alles voll kritzeln oder was?


----------



## Soramac (13. August 2010)

Das ist ein Wettbewerb.

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*JSk1: *Der Contest für minimale Programmierkunst.[/font]


----------



## Jester (13. August 2010)

Letzt0r.
Ich sollte wirklich an meinen Schlafgewohnheiten arbeiten...
Ich sollte wirklich an so vielem arbeiten...


----------



## Soramac (13. August 2010)

Not.


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2010)

Und los!!!!!


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

12 Kilo Fisch gefangen lol


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

Abend.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Abend.



alkopopsteuer.


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> alkopopsteuer.



h2otest angenhem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> h2otest angenhem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mein name ist mann, lachmann


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mein name ist mann, lachmann



sei gegrüßt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> sei gegrüßt



Salvete @all.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> sei gegrüßt



sei selber gegrüßt :<


----------



## Oberstudienrat (13. August 2010)

gez-abschaffen.de


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

Heyho!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Heyho!


Hallo vollkommen normales 13 jähriges Mädchen aus dem Schwabenländle. O:


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Bildquote*



aha...


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallo 13 jähriges Mädchen aus dem Schwabenländle. O:



fix'ed


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

Normal? Ach ne


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Normal? Ach ne



Jap. Normal. Sehr normal sogar.


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2010)

Ahoi!


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jap. Normal. Sehr normal sogar.



Was sagst du dazu, Reflox?


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Was sagst du dazu, Reflox?



Wenn ich mir meine leere Colaflasche anschaue sagt mir mein Heftchen neben der Tastatur: "Schinken"


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir meine leere Colaflasche anschaue sagt mir mein Heftchen neben der Tastatur: "Schinken"



Backschinken wenn ich bitten darf ....


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Backschinken wenn ich bitten darf ....



Tut mir leid, ich kann nichts dafür dass mein Heftchen so unerzogen ist. Das habe ich der Kioskverkäuferin zu verdanken, von der ich es adoptiert habe.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

Mein orangenes Stück pappe bebet die ganze zeit Bibelsprüche,wie nervig


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich kann nichts dafür dass mein Heftchen so unerzogen ist. Das habe ich der Kioskverkäuferin zu verdanken, von der ich es adoptiert habe.



steck es ins heim!


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2010)

gn8 at all


----------



## Vampless (13. August 2010)

gutn abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

n'abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (13. August 2010)

Ich bin ein schneeweißes Wölkchen und fliege hinauf auf den Honigbaum!
Wer kennt es?


----------



## The Paladin (13. August 2010)

Guten Abend, Ivan the Paladin ist wieder hier. Und mein neuer Name bei Steam gefällt meinen Freunden ^^

Edit: @Jester: Villeicht von Major Benson Winefred Payne? Oder von Clarinet Boy?


----------



## Thoor (13. August 2010)

Hi Failapal

P:

*Schleck*

hrhr


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2010)

Abend,

Heinrich Lenhardts & Co's neue Seite ist toll!


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*Bar aufbau*


----------



## Thoor (13. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *Bar aufbau*



Na wie gehts deine Puppe? :-)


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> Heinrich Lenhardts & Co's neue Seite ist toll!



kennsch net


----------



## Crackmack (13. August 2010)

*rülps*


----------



## LiangZhou (13. August 2010)

Abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *rülps*



wtf dich gibts ja auch noch du suchti o_O


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> kennsch net



http://www.heldendaten.de/

Ist hoffentlich keine Werbung :-(


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.heldendaten.de/
> 
> Ist hoffentlich keine Werbung :-(



hab den thread vorhin gesehen und mich gewundert wie die seite denn wohl heissen mag^^


----------



## LiangZhou (13. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab den thread vorhin gesehen und mich gewundert wie die seite denn wohl heissen mag^^



Kannst du mir mal das zweite Bild deienr Signatur erklären? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab den thread vorhin gesehen und mich gewundert wie die seite denn wohl heissen mag^^



Ich mag sie. Ist nicht ganz so hart wie FB und verbindet zugleich alte Buffies (Anette, Imke, Lars (Teal), Benny, Marcel), Buffed-User (Tiku, Ogil, Teal (Lars) etc.), Heinrich Lenhardt (!!!) und mein Lieblingshobby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal das zweite Bild deienr Signatur erklären?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja, hunter zerfetzen gerne so sachen wie mages, und das trotz ziemlich hoher resi ;P


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, hunter zerfetzen gerne so sachen wie mages, und das trotz ziemlich hoher resi ;P



ich fand dein banhammer bild toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich fand dein banhammer bild toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist aber nicht realistisch!!!!11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht realistisch!!!!11
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn zam da ist und er nen beschissenen tag hatte und dann noch paar trolle meinen zu trollen schon


----------



## LiangZhou (13. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, hunter zerfetzen gerne so sachen wie mages, und das trotz ziemlich hoher resi ;P




Ah, jetzt peil ich das der linke ein Mage ist!


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt peil ich das der linke ein Mage ist!



gibt noch ne version mim priest, einfach dem link folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

I am back!


----------



## Crackmack (13. August 2010)

oh noez


----------



## LiangZhou (13. August 2010)

Mein Handy hat einen Wasserschaden was soll ich tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Mein Handy hat einen Wasserschaden was soll ich tun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



neues kaufen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh noez!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> oh noez!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (13. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> neues kaufen.



D:


----------



## The Paladin (13. August 2010)

Ok, ein Blitz ist in der nähe eingeschlagen und nach 2 Sekunden begann mein Fenster zu Vibrieren. Ich glaube das wird eine lage Nacht ........


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ok, ein Blitz ist in der nähe eingeschlagen und nach 2 Sekunden begann mein Fenster zu Vibrieren. Ich glaube das wird eine lage Nacht ........



Mach lieber das Fenster auf, sonst kommen die Zeugen nicht rein.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ok, ein Blitz ist in der nähe eingeschlagen und nach 2 Sekunden begann mein Fenster zu Vibrieren. Ich glaube das wird eine lage Nacht ........


FREITAG, DER 13.!!!!! Du bist in den nächten 20 min tot...


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*bier austeil*


----------



## The Paladin (13. August 2010)

Tja, ich lebe noch. Das Gewitter ist schwächer geworden und ich gehe gleich pennen.

Edit: Still alive, Still alive, ah ah ah yeah, still aliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive

Gute Nacht


----------



## Petersburg (14. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Tja, ich lebe noch. Das Gewitter ist schwächer geworden und ich gehe gleich pennen.



Der Blitz wird dich im Schlafe erschlagen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sykee (14. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykwqXuMPsoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich weis grad nicht was ich davon halten soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2010)

Ich finds lustig


----------



## Petersburg (14. August 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Tja, ich lebe noch. Das Gewitter ist schwächer geworden und ich gehe gleich pennen.
> 
> Edit: Still alive, Still alive, ah ah ah yeah, still aliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive
> 
> Gute Nacht


PUHHH, ich hab zum Glück vor 0 Uhr dir einen Glücks Voodoo verabreicht...


----------



## Grushdak (14. August 2010)

Moin Ihrs ....

Kann es sein, daß youtube seit gestern etwas spinnt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. August 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Moin Ihrs ....
> 
> Kann es sein, daß youtube seit gestern etwas spinnt?
> 
> ...


Ja, hat bei mir manchmal kleinere Ladeprobleme...

Bin mal schlafen.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. August 2010)

Ich kann das Narwhals Lied auswendig xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. August 2010)

was bei dem text schon ne tolle leistung ist ;P


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

ik bin pennen :>


----------



## Vrocas (14. August 2010)

Is euch auch aufgefallen, dass man in den BGs jetzt die tore öffnen kann, aber nicht durch treten kann?

Komisch komisch


----------



## Seph018 (14. August 2010)

Kennt ihr das, wenn man ganze Zeit vorm Pc gammelt in der Nacht, einem schon alles wehtut und die Augen ausgetrocknet sind und man trotzdem zu faul ist ins Bett zu gehen..? Das hab ick grad ...


----------



## Jester (14. August 2010)

Ich geh jetzt schlafen!


----------



## sykee (14. August 2010)

nacht

ich mach die nacht durch keine lust zu schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2010)

ich bin dann mal pennen mädels
nacht


----------



## sykee (14. August 2010)

Narwhals Narwhals
swimming in the Ocean
causing up commotion
cause they are so awesome 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (14. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3jFTzhdZF4

das beste von weebl <3


----------



## sykee (14. August 2010)

I´ve got a big bag of crabs here *sing*

edit was machste so spät noch hier :>


----------



## Dominau (14. August 2010)

Naja, gestern war ja Freitag der 13. und ich bin noch ziemlich kaputt was alles passiert ist -.-

Ab jetzt glaub ich dran


----------



## sykee (14. August 2010)

tjoa

ich hab versucht zu pennen konnte nicht ^^


----------



## Dominau (14. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbGmrMN3saE


langeweile !!


----------



## sykee (14. August 2010)

ich hör seit ner stunde das hier





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8QPcXUdKRj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (14. August 2010)

Dir muss echt langweilig sein, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sykee (14. August 2010)

ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hör sowas immer abends/nachts

tagsüber hör ich eher oldschool hiphip/deutsch rap


also dein mitglieder titel ist echt geil ich musst emich grad so weglachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit : bin pennen gn8 an die die das noch lesen :>


----------



## Dominau (14. August 2010)

Letzter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (14. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Letzter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nope.


----------



## Dominau (14. August 2010)

Du bist gemein Micha... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (14. August 2010)

:>
Wir können das Spiel bis sechs Uhr spielen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (14. August 2010)

Ich hab zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (14. August 2010)

Obwohl ich verdammt müde bin und ohne dich schön längst im Bett wäre, entwickel ich gerade einen riesigen Ehrgeiz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (14. August 2010)

Müde bin ich nicht. Hock hier mit 4 Leuten in einem Zimmer, der eine liegt
aufm boden und pennt :>


----------



## Ykon (14. August 2010)

Dann wecke ihn mal und sag "schöne Grüße vom Micha!".
Wir haben nurnoch acht Minuten. :S


----------



## Dominau (14. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeKVIn_X77I


Wirst du schon Müde? :>


----------



## Ykon (14. August 2010)

Nein, weil das Video beim mir einen Error auslöst. :> 
Eine Minute!


----------



## Dominau (14. August 2010)

...letzer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edits:
-wir sollten mal bis 13:00 oder so im Nachtschwärmer schrieben nur durch edits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja aber ich muss um 7 oder 8 dann ne pause machen. muss von meinem kumpel nach hause laufen :>


-Grad inflames live auftritte angeschaut, bei einem konzert hab ich einen freund von mir entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-würde sagen wir machen es rießig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und den kerl den ich bei inflames gefunden hab ist nicht derjenige der am boden liegt :>

guten hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-HA! Ich darf hier so viel krach machen wir ich will.. bin ja nicht zuhause. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Was ?! Heute kommt Zwei bei Kallwass? Und dann noch das Beste vom Besten. Muss ich sehn Oo


----------



## Ykon (14. August 2010)

Wünsche eine Gute Nacht! :>


Edit: Jaja, ich bin wohl über die Zeit hinaus, Dominau hat gewonnen. :S


... wie immer. :<



Edit2: Also ich wär dabei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-mal schauen wie lange ich wach bleibe, aber ich denke es läuft auf ein "Durchmachen" hinaus.
hab mir gerade erstmal was zu Essen gemacht. *cheer* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Freund, der auf dem Boden liegt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 btw, sollen wir die alten Edits löschen oder einfach stehen lassen und quasi riesige Posts draraus machen? :x

-Na gut, trozdem hoffe ich mal, dass dein Freund am Boden auch mal irgendwann aufsteht. :> Also in den nächsten 14 Stunden oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem habe ich gerade, beim Futter aus dem Kühlschrank suchen, einen Teller fallen gelassen und das war verdammt laut :x ich hoffe ich habe niemanden geweckt. 

-Das ist aber ziemlich assi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem hab ich mich auf einen schönen Morgen mit den Serien Scrubs, Malcom Mittendrin, Alle Hassen Chris und How I Met Your Mother gefreut und dann merke ich, dass es Samstag ist und muss mir das Beste vom Besten von Zwei Bei Kallwass anschauen. :S

- Ahhhh. >.< Sorry, bin bis gerade irgendwie weggetreten. :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (14. August 2010)

Yeha Doubl Erster


----------



## Petersburg (14. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Yeha Doubl Erster



*Keks Überreich*


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2010)

Ahoi!


----------



## Vampless (14. August 2010)

second on 7200!
gutn abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (14. August 2010)

Third on 7200


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2010)

5ter! Glaube ich zumindest...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (14. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> 5ter! Glaube ich zumindest...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein du bist Viert0r

btw, : 5th! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (14. August 2010)

Mein Gott, es ist nur die 7200ste Seite, wartet bis 8000.


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Mein Gott, es ist nur die 7200ste Seite, wartet bis 10000.



fix'd


----------



## Crackmack (14. August 2010)

7th on 7200

got ownd roXXor biTcheZZZ


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> got ownd roXXor biTcheZZZ



Mach dich wieder in dein Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

Wayne @ Alle Posts drüber.


----------



## Crackmack (14. August 2010)

nö razyl


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wayne @ Alle Posts drüber.



:O


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> :O



wasn das für ein scheiß mann?


----------



## Crackmack (14. August 2010)

uhh ein ganz harter


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> wasn das für ein scheiß mann?






Crackmack schrieb:


> uhh ein ganz harter



tu was crack, er will mich hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> tu was crack, er will mich hauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich meinte nicht dich sondern diese ganzen sinnvollen posts da drüber. und hier ist KEINE ironie enthalten.


----------



## Crackmack (14. August 2010)

lachmann du bist doch wohl alt genug für sowas


----------



## The Paladin (14. August 2010)

Ach ja, ich zocke mal wieder Empire: Total War. Ich habe es zwar lange nicht mehr gespielt, aber ich finde ich mache es gut. Schon nach dem ersten paar Runden habe ich einen Krieg mit Frankreich, Spanien,USA, den meisten Indianervölkern und Schweden begonnen (Ich bin Großbrittanien). Und es läuft gut für mich (Frankreich aus Amerika vertrieben, Spanien von Mexiko in die Karibik zurückgetrieben, Schweden wird ohne mein zutun von Russland fertiggemacht, Amerika hat ihre Hauptstadt Boston an mich verloren und die Indianervölker haben nur noch ein paar Städte mitten in der Pampa) Mann, bin ich gut ^^


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> lachmann du bist doch wohl alt genug für sowas



sorry, aber lachi würde ich zermalmen... BEWARE OF THE ALMIGHTY... öhmm SCHOKOMILCH




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (14. August 2010)

OH NOEZ SCHOKOMILCH

2012 INC


----------



## The Paladin (14. August 2010)

NEEEEEEEIN, tu es weg! Es hat nur 0,9 % Fett und ist Gesund! Ah, diese schmerzen es anzuschauen!!!!

Ne, mal im Ernst, was ist los?


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich meinte nicht dich sondern diese ganzen sinnvollen posts da drüber. und hier ist KEINE ironie enthalten.



achso .. ^.^


Crackmack schrieb:


> lachmann du bist doch wohl alt genug für sowas



nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Arosk schrieb:


> sorry, aber lachi würde ich zermalmen... BEWARE OF THE ALMIGHTY... öhmm SCHOKOMILCH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schokomilch ist mein kryptonit! oh noez
hääälp!!1!111!!


----------



## Thoor (14. August 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> OH NOEZ SCHOKOMILCH
> 
> 2012 INC



ARRRR CPT CAPS UND SEINE TOLLKÜHNE SHIFT CREW GEHEN ZUM ENTERN ÜBER AARRRRRR

P:


----------



## Crackmack (14. August 2010)

oh noez cpt. caps


----------



## Thoor (14. August 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> oh noez cpt. caps



Kannst du eigentlich auch vernünfitges Deutsch schreiben oder nur so Nerdstyle?


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2010)

colonel shift < cpt. caps


----------



## The Paladin (14. August 2010)

Cpt. Caps ist nix gegenüber Cpt. Obvious




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (14. August 2010)

watn dreck


----------



## The Paladin (14. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kannst du eigentlich auch vernünfitges Deutsch schreiben oder nur so Nerdstyle?



Er kann nur letzteres...


----------



## Crackmack (14. August 2010)

[youtube]JCs5jLA4MS8[/youtube]


ach drecks youtube kacke


----------



## Thoor (14. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er kann nur letzteres...



:'D

Du bist doch son Spielexperte oder :S Was kannst du mir so über SWTOR sagen? Das ist das Star Wars MMORPG oder? Wie wird das so?


----------



## The Paladin (14. August 2010)

SWTOR wird ein MMORPG im Star Wars Universum. 

So, und nun, wer kann mir anhand dieser Beispiele sagen was Cpt. Obvious macht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wie SWTOR wird? Man wählt sich eine Klasse und zockt ^^

Es gibt Imperium und ähm, die guten .......

Ach was sag ich da überhaupt. Darth Vader macht alle sowieso fertig und Chewbaca kriegt eine Wachsbehandlung.


----------



## skyline930 (14. August 2010)

Ui, eben mal SWTOR bisschen angeschaut auf der HP - sieht ja mal endgeil aus. Wird das monatliche Gebühren haben?


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> :'D
> 
> Du bist doch son Spielexperte oder :S Was kannst du mir so über SWTOR sagen? Das ist das Star Wars MMORPG oder? Wie wird das so?



Ja, das ist das neuste Star Wars MMORPG. Wie das wird? Ja, gute Frage, aber bislang spricht vieles dafür, dass es riesig wird. Alles ist vertont, jede Klasse erlebt eine lange Storyline. Es gibt NPC-Begleiter für jede Klasse, die Story-Lines enthalten einiges an Entscheidungsfreiheit. Am Anfang wird es ein wenig mehr Singleplayer sein, aber Bioware verspricht einiges an MMO Inhalten.

Alles weitere kannst du auf der offiz. Website oder auf instarwars nachlesen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2010)

das mit der katze ist zu geil xD


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ui, eben mal SWTOR bisschen angeschaut auf der HP - sieht ja mal endgeil aus. Wird das monatliche Gebühren haben?



Steht noch nicht fest, wird aber wohl darauf hinauslaufen bei einem Projekt dieser Größe.


----------



## skyline930 (14. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Steht noch nicht fest, wird aber wohl darauf hinauslaufen bei einem Projekt dieser Größe.



Schade, hätte das Game zu gern mal gespielt, aber im Moment einfach wirklich kein Geld für sowas über :/


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Schade, hätte das Game zu gern mal gespielt, aber im Moment einfach wirklich kein Geld für sowas über :/



Kommt doch eh erst irgendwann nach April 2011 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (14. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kommt doch eh erst irgendwann nach April 2011
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da dann erst recht nicht XD


----------



## dragon1 (14. August 2010)

Zomg Panik panik gerade von einem Freund erfahren das Blind guardian am 16.10.2010 ein Konzert in Wien halten ich kanns nicht glauben jetzt heisst es alles in meiner Macht zu tun um 1. diesen Tag freu zu haben, und 2. 36 Euro zusammenzubekommen omg JEAH!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. August 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## dragon1 (14. August 2010)

> Hallo.


----------



## Petersburg (14. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Zomg Panik panik gerade von einem Freund erfahren das Blind guardian am 16.10.2010 ein Konzert in Wien halten ich kanns nicht glauben jetzt heisst es alles in meiner Macht zu tun um 1. diesen Tag freu zu haben, und 2. 36 Euro zusammenzubekommen omg JEAH!



4th on 7202 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

&#8364;: Hmm 7202.... erinnert an 7404 ... 404... ... ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> 4th on 7202
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GZ. P:


----------



## Petersburg (14. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> GZ. P:



omq! 404 404 404 404, 404 ist nahe!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> omq! 404 404 404 404, 404 ist nahe!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da hat jmd. Langeweile. O:


----------



## Petersburg (14. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Da hat jmd. Langeweile. O:



Nein ich würde nie, NIE Langeweile haben... 404...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nein ich würde nie, NIE Langeweile haben... 404...


Dreh 404 um...








Dann isses immer noch 404...zomfg!

Du hattest also doch Recht. D:


----------



## Thoor (14. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RYex2DkPDA&feature=related[/youtube]

XD XD XD


----------



## Petersburg (14. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]
> 
> XD XD XD



Hahahahahahahahahaha lustig!! ... not


----------



## Thoor (14. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hahahahahahahahahaha lustig!! ... not






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (14. August 2010)

Das Video ist politisch nicht korrekt.

Hier ist ein Politisch Korrekteres Video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5oLOtdpPPY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OK, das was ich gefunden habe macht mir echt Angst .....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dULvpsPcsvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (14. August 2010)

SucheSong Thread!


----------



## Dropz (14. August 2010)

guuuten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (14. August 2010)

Ich... ich muss euch was gestehen... ich bin... ein... GENIE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich... ich muss euch was gestehen... ich bin... ein... GENIE!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abgelehnt.


----------



## Petersburg (14. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Abgelehnt.



Kannst du nicht ablehnen, es steht schon fest! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht ablehnen, es steht schon fest!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


K, du bist eins wenn ich auch eines bin!


----------



## Vampless (15. August 2010)

guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> guten abend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Abend. O:


----------



## Thoor (15. August 2010)

P:


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hmm das würde mich interessieren ist aber hier definitiv off topic würdest du mir im Nachtschwärmer drauf antworten welche Länder ?



Morgen Abend gerne, ich geh jetzt pennen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Morgen Abend gerne, ich geh jetzt pennen.


Der Computer sagt nein...


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Morgen Abend gerne, ich geh jetzt pennen.



schlaf gut


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der Computer sagt nein...



Lol computer says...NO


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2010)

Laaangweilig :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Laaangweilig :>


D:

Wer spielt mit Montagsmaler?


----------



## Thoor (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> D:
> 
> Wer spielt mit Montagsmaler?



Fang an.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Fang an.


K, mom...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> K, mom...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amsel!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Amsel!



Nöp...


----------



## Thoor (15. August 2010)

Spatz?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spatz?



...


Das Vieh kann nicht fliegen.


----------



## Petersburg (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> D:
> 
> Wer spielt mit Montagsmaler?



Niemand. Ich bin ein Genie! 

Btw, Pinguin!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Btw, Pinguin!



RIGHT!


----------



## Thoor (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> RIGHT!



Mieser Shit!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mieser Shit!



Px


----------



## Petersburg (15. August 2010)

Ich sagte doch, ich bin ein Genie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch, ich bin ein Genie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal du was!


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2010)

Erde an Mods Erde an Mods

Hab ich den schicken neuen Titel "Labertasche" automatisch bekommen oder war das einer von euch Scherzkeksen ??

(Nicht das es nicht stimmen würde, bin nur neugierig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Shaila (15. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Erde an Mods Erde an Mods
> 
> Hab ich den schicken neuen Titel "Labertasche" automatisch bekommen oder war das einer von euch Scherzkeksen ??
> 
> ...



Kann man die nicht selbst da eintragen ?


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Kann man die nicht selbst da eintragen ?



Ja, hab ich aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mal du was!



Wie du meinst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wie du meinst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diebstahl!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wie du meinst


D:

Ich kritzel au schnell was hin...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (15. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Diebstahl!



Wer wie was... das habe ich eben selbst gemalt!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wer wie was... das habe ich eben selbst gemalt!!!



glaub ich dir jetzt mal


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Bin schlafen, nacht.


----------



## Thoor (15. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wer wie was... das habe ich eben selbst gemalt!!!



Dachte wir spielen Montagsmaler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> D:
> 
> Ich kritzel au schnell was hin...
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Omq ich habe mich selbst übertroffen xDDDDDDDDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (15. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GETUNED




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. August 2010)

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacht dudes :-)


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2010)

scheiße arosk >< wegen dir hab ich meinen tisch mit wasser bespuckt :<


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> scheiße arosk >< wegen dir hab ich meinen tisch mit wasser bespuckt :<



ist es so gut? xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ist es so gut? xD



anscheinend ja? :< xD


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2010)

Sag mir was du willst, ich kann mehr machen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sag mir was du willst, ich kann mehr machen xD



mach ihr noch ne coole sonnebrille,bling-bling und so zeug .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sykee (15. August 2010)

weis wer ab wieviel jahren man quad farhen darf? :X


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2010)

18 mit Führerschein.


----------



## sykee (15. August 2010)

hmh

hab mal paralel gegooglet und da meinen welche dass man mit nem führerschein klasse S fahren darf und ders ab 16


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das bling-bling ist göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2010)

Ich lieb so Zeugs zu machen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich lieb so Zeugs zu machen xD



kann ich verstehen .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bin pennen, nacht


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> kann ich verstehen ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falsches Smily?


----------



## Dropz (15. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> kann ich verstehen ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (15. August 2010)

gute nacht (;


----------



## Dropz (15. August 2010)

was macht ihr noch so?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (15. August 2010)

Lauern...


----------



## Dropz (15. August 2010)

auf?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (15. August 2010)

meer... @_@


----------



## Dropz (15. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (15. August 2010)

Hiermit erkläre ich den Nachtschwärmer für eröffnet!


----------



## Tabuno (15. August 2010)

nabend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hiermit erkläre ich den Nachtschwärmer für eröffnet!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Er war doch nie geschlossen? D:

Nur ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz hat uns daran gehindert, zu schreiben...


----------



## Petersburg (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> * Posten nur zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr MEZ erlaubt
> 
> *


*
*


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2010)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> [/b]


Egal...

Die buffed Uhr geht falsch...

Ich zitiere schon für eine Minute später...Ich zitiere in Lichtgeschwindigkeit!


----------



## Petersburg (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> > [*/b*]
> 
> 
> Egal...
> ...



Omq!!!!


----------



## Reflox (15. August 2010)

N'Abend.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Omq!!!!


Oh meine Qualle?

Oh mein Quäntchen?


Oh meine Quadratwurzel?


----------



## Thoor (15. August 2010)

Oi!


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lkAx5uyGSCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oh meine Quadratwurzel?



definitiv.


----------



## Petersburg (15. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oh meine Qualle?
> 
> Oh mein Quäntchen?
> 
> ...



omq!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



*mitwein*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (15. August 2010)

Hilfe ich sterbe gleich an langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! ! ! !! !! !! ! !!! ! !!! !


----------



## Thoor (15. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Nerf Spoilering -.-


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nerf Spoilering -.-



Es steht groß drüber "Staffel 8 Finale"...


----------



## Tabuno (15. August 2010)

noch 4 tage °_°


----------



## Petersburg (15. August 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> noch 4 tage °_°



Das Ende ist nahe?


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> noch 4 tage °_°



Dann?


----------



## Tabuno (15. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann?


beginnt die bundesliga ;D


----------



## Petersburg (15. August 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> beginnt die bundesliga ;D



Omq so ein Crap hat keinen eigenen Post im Nachtschwärmer verdient :< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Omq so ein Crap hat keinen eigenen Post im Nachtschwärmer verdient :<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


iich fiind fußball aber voll tolliiiiiiiiiiiqqqqqqqq <333333333333333333


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> beginnt die bundesliga ;D



In vier Tagen? o.O


----------



## Petersburg (15. August 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> iich fiind fußball aber voll tolliiiiiiiiiiiqqqqqqqq <333333333333333333



iiiiiich fiiiiind fuuuußbaaaal aaabeer vooolll scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> In vier Tagen? o.O


ich zähl sonntag nicht mit... montag, dienstag, mittwoch, donnerstag und freitag gehts los also zähl ich den auch net mit


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ich zähl sonntag nicht mit... montag, dienstag, mittwoch, donnerstag und freitag gehts los also zähl ich den auch net mit



...
Sonntag ist immer noch ein Wochentag


----------



## Tabuno (15. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> ...
> Sonntag ist immer noch ein Wochentag


ja das glaub ich dir aber auf die 3 stunden kommts auch net mehr an >.<


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja das glaub ich dir aber auf die 3 stunden kommts auch net mehr an >.<



D00000000ch


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2010)

humpel is sowas von da du schluckspecht


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> s humpl da?



Der ist... nicht... da


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. August 2010)

Da bin ich.


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Musst den Kerl mal live sehen! Dem seine haare sind soo porno Oo



Es gibt so etwas, das nennt sich Bilder. Und davon hat uns Humpel ein paar gezeigt... Er war nicht das schlimme am Bild


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Lustig wie immer.



Es sollte gar nicht lustig wirken... es war lediglich eine Tatsache, die nicht zwingend lustig sein muss. =/


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. August 2010)

Habt euch lieb, mir gehts nicht gut, da kann ich euer gestreite nicht ab.


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Habt euch lieb, mir gehts nicht gut, da kann ich euer gestreite nicht ab.



Wir streiten doch gar nicht! 

Und mir gehts auch nicht gut, also Ruhe du Punk! :S


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. August 2010)

Dich hats nicht in irgendwelche Einkaufswägen gelegt, also Ruhe Razyl.


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Zeig du dich doch mal ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum sollte ich? Gibt keinen Grund dafür, zudem ich von mir selbst keine Bilder brauche...


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Dich hats nicht in irgendwelche Einkaufswägen gelegt, also Ruhe Razyl.



Egaaal


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. August 2010)

Ich glaube ich sollte morgen echt mal zum Arzt, mir brummt und pocht der Schädel. :/


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich sollte morgen echt mal zum Arzt, mir brummt und pocht der Schädel. :/



Hab ich dir schon gestern Abend gesagt!!


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Na also, dann würd ich mir an deiner Stelle jegliche Kommentare über Bilder sparen



Nö, eben nicht. Besonders nicht bei Leuten, wie dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Da kann man eigentlich nur lachen ^^



Ist doch gut...


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Aber im allgemeinen sind mir deine Meinugen eh ziemlich egal - weißte ja denk ich mal



Du reagierst trotzdem immer wieder drauf... also so egal sind sie dir ja anscheinend doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. August 2010)

Och Kinders. :/


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. August 2010)

Nächsten Freitag bin ich in Köln Gamescom
Freitag darauf evtl. Samstag bin ich dann am Bodensee
Und die Woche drauf bin ich dann in Magdeburg.


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Thomas, was geht nächsten Freitag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Möglicherweise alles, was zwischen Heute und Freitag immer noch gehen kann...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. August 2010)

Jaaaa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. August 2010)

Aber Alex, evlt können wir am Samstag ja in die Rofa, da sollte ich aus Köln wieder da sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (15. August 2010)

Seid ihr alle Drei miteinander befreundet?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2010)

humpel mag razyl und lekraan und liebt mich
razyl mag humpel und mag lekraan nicht und liebt mich auch
lekraan mag humpel und mag razyl nicht und liebt mich auch :O

hah, ich bin so toll <3


----------



## mastergamer (15. August 2010)

Und wer liebt mich? Niemand? Bin Ich so ein gottverhasstes' Wesen, dass jeder bei meinem Anblick sofort in Hass erstarrt? Bin Ich das? *in Tränen ausbrich und Oscar dafür bekomm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (15. August 2010)

Ihr habt immer noch mich ^^

Ivan ist nie jemanden richtig böse, außer den Hund meiner Schwester ......


----------



## mastergamer (15. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ihr habt immer noch mich ^^
> 
> Ivan ist nie jemanden richtig böse, außer den Hund meiner Schwester ......



Ich glaube, dass wir Yugos zusammenhalten müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*high-five* !


----------



## dragon1 (15. August 2010)

Trallali tralla wunderschoenen gute abend meine Herrschaften


----------



## The Paladin (15. August 2010)

*High Five*

Jop, wir müssen zusammenhalten. Und nun schaue ob jemand vorbeikommt wärend ich versuche das Autoradio zu stehlen.


----------



## mastergamer (15. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> *High Five*
> 
> Jop, wir müssen zusammenhalten. Und nun schaue ob jemand vorbeikommt wärend ich versuche das Autoradio zu stehlen.



Alles klar. Ich geb' Dir Deckung. Immerhin' müssen die Vorurteile dieser Svabos gegenüber uns einen funken Wahrheit besitzen.


----------



## The Paladin (15. August 2010)

Verdammt, der Autoalarm. Ab jetzt jeder Yugo für sich, ich habe dich den ganzen Tag nicht gesehen *In Seitenstraße renn*


----------



## Ykon (15. August 2010)

Lachi hat Penis gesagt. :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Lachi hat Penis gesagt. :<



beweise?


----------



## The Paladin (16. August 2010)

Ich gehe pennen

Gute Nacht und lasst euch nicht von den Spinnen beißen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (16. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> beweise?



Du Lügner! :<


----------



## Petersburg (16. August 2010)

Alles dreht sich...dreht sich...dreht sich...


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Du Lügner! :<



Lachmann00:06 du lügst!


----------



## Petersburg (16. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Lachmann00:06 du lügst!



's Dreht sich...


----------



## Ykon (16. August 2010)

Lachmann23:58  p-p-p-[size="+0"]Penis![/size]   Micha23:58  !   Lachmann23:58  ! ja !


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Lachmann23:58  p-p-p-[size="+0"]Penis![/size]   Micha23:58  !   Lachmann23:58  ! ja !



das ist sowas von gefake´d


----------



## Ykon (16. August 2010)

Gar nicht! 
Schwör!


----------



## Petersburg (16. August 2010)

Ich höre irgendsoein Lied ausm Fallout 3 Radio in meinem Kopf... dreht sich...


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Gar nicht!
> Schwör!



JOUNGE!


----------



## Petersburg (16. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> JOUNGE!



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMMV_RoEMxE&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]



JOUNGE!


----------



## Petersburg (16. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> JOUNGE!



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txPqV0lZaSE&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Ykon (16. August 2010)

Scheiß Spamm0r. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]



JOUNGE!


----------



## Petersburg (16. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> JOUNGE!



Du legst es drauf an was?!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0cZs-X0bb0&feature=related[/youtube]

...dreht sich


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Du legst es drauf an was?!
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]
> 
> ...dreht sich



JOUNGE!
DU FICKSCHNITZEL!
>:O


----------



## Petersburg (16. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> JOUNGE!
> DU FICKSCHNITZEL!
> >:O



MÄDCHEN!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube] 

Tante Edith kam ins zimmer und schrie: FIRST0R AUF SEITE 7210


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2010)

JOUNGE!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NiA12sdbY14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (16. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> JOUNGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist nichts im Vergleich zu

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XuiGHkSKVU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Das ist nichts im Vergleich zu
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]



das ist nichts im vergleich zu





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xDoxCzgciFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (16. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das ist nichts im vergleich zu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welches nichts im Vergleich zu [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX5k0F9uncE&feature=related[/youtube] ist


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Welches nichts im Vergleich zu [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube] ist



und das wiederum ist ÜBERHAUPT GAR NICHTS im vergleich zu





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=236Lquwq22A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (16. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und das wiederum ist ÜBERHAUPT GAR NICHTS im vergleich zu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAS IST CRAP IM VERGLEICH ZU [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTIGiCyFPtI&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> DAS IST CRAP IM VERGLEICH ZU [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]



und jetzt hab ich kein bock mehr


----------



## Petersburg (16. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und jetzt hab ich kein bock mehr



Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt dein nächstes Video Quoten und dasselbe sagen.


----------



## Petersburg (16. August 2010)

Da wohl kein Video kommt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (16. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Da wohl kein Video kommt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Photoshoppt! Ich erkenn das an den den Pixeln und weil ich schon über 9000 Photoshops gesehen habe! 

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. August 2010)

SUMMERSLAM \o/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> SUMMERSLAM \o/


Echt? D:


----------



## Jester (16. August 2010)

Sie hängen mich, im Morgengrauen, bevor der Tag anbricht.
Sie hängen mich, im Morgengrauen, die Sonne seh ich nicht...


----------



## mmeCeliné (16. August 2010)

.last


----------



## Jester (16. August 2010)

So ein naives junges Fräulein!


----------



## Edou (16. August 2010)

Oh gawd...Cena sucks...bad booking @ the end....-.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. August 2010)

Nacht alle. D:


----------



## Edou (16. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nacht alle. D:



jojo...


----------



## Jester (16. August 2010)

Wer oder was ist Cena? Und warum suckt er? Und was suckt er?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist Cena? Und warum suckt er? Und was suckt er?


D:

1. Wrestler...


2. der immer gewinnen darf...

3. und alle pwnd...

4. Mit immer denselben Moves.


----------



## Edou (16. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist Cena? Und warum suckt er? Und was suckt er?



http://scarless1.tri...s/supercena.jpg < Ist John Cena. John Cena ist ein "Wrestler" (wenn man ihn einen nennen kann-.-). Er darf alles winnen, weil die WWE nunmal geldgeil ist, und ihre Kleinen kinder nicht zum heulen bringen will. Daher darf "Super-Cena" alles winnen, weil die Kinder ihn ja sooo lieben. Und am ende, wenn Vince McMahon sein geld hat, Suckt Cena seine Balls. :>


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> D:
> 
> 1. Wrestler...
> 
> ...



this too...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. August 2010)

Ich geh jez echt schlafen. :O


----------



## Edou (16. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich geh jez echt schlafen. :O



jojo, ich au glei....


----------



## Jester (16. August 2010)

Wrestling... stark unterschichtig möcht ich mal meinen... :S


----------



## Edou (16. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Wrestling... stark unterschichtig möcht ich mal meinen... :S



Aha, erkläre mir bitte warum.
Oder wieso sollte Wreslting unterschichtig sein? In den USA hat es z.b einen hohen stellenwert. Und in Deutschland wird es auch immer beliebter. Dann könnte man ja meinen Fussball, Basketball usw. wäre auch Unterschichtig, ich meine das kann auch jeder "0815" Bürger schauen.


----------



## Jester (16. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Aha, erkläre mir bitte warum.



All das Getue drumherum, die geifernde und brüllende Menge, der ganze Fake, kein Schlag echt, alles abgesprochen, die Selbstdarstellung der Kämpfer.
Befriedigung von niedersten Instinkten nenn ich sowas, und dieses Stadium sollte Mensch doch überwunden haben.


----------



## Edou (16. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> All das Getue drumherum, die geifernde und brüllende Menge, der ganze Fake, kein Schlag echt, alles abgesprochen, die Selbstdarstellung der Kämpfer.
> Befriedigung von niedersten Instinkten nenn ich sowas, und dieses Stadium sollte Mensch doch überwunden haben.



Ach, und bei anderen Sportveranstaltungen Brüllt die Menge nicht?
Natürlich sind die Schläge echt, zugegeben sie werden mit offener Faust ausgeführt bzw anderen Tricks aber man möchte sein gegenüber ja nicht Verletzen. Und durch absprache verhindert man Verletzungen, und bietet den Zuschauern etwas. Und das es "Fake" ist, na und? Es Unterhält, oder soll ich beim Fußball sagen: Ah toll die Rennen jetzt nem Ball hinterher, Versuchen sich den Ball vom gegner zu holen, und Verletzen diesen durch Grätschen oder Schläge ins Gesicht mit dem Ellbogen. Und all das Getue drumherum ist so ca das selbe.

Aber naja, jedem das seine. Aber nur so nebenbei: Befriedigt hat mich daran nichts, ich steh ja nicht drauf wenn sich 2 Stück Blutig schlagen, sondern vielmehr auf Spektakuläre Bumps, oder ein Paar nette Suplessen. Sprich Technik, nicht Hirnloses draufmetzeln.
Oder Gutes Booking(was zusehr Verunzt wird in letzter Zeit), Nettes Micwork. Solche sachen eben, nicht einfach wildes Geprügel (was Wrestling nicht ist, vielmehr unterhaltung) wenn du über mindere Instinkte SPrechen willst, nimm UFC oder Normales Boxen, da wird einfach nur dumm rumgeboxt.


----------



## Jester (16. August 2010)

Zeig mir einen Fussballspieler, der mit dramatischer Musikuntermalung und Rauch- Licht- Lasereffekten ins Stadion reinkommt, dabei ganz besonders böse schaut und sich auf die Brust schlägt wie der letzte Gorilla aus dem Regenwald. Das meinte ich mit Unterschicht.
Und wenn du wirklich echte Schläge und Technik sehen willst, dann schau UFC.


----------



## Soramac (16. August 2010)

Letztoeeerrrrrr!


----------



## Vampless (16. August 2010)

guten abend ;D


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Zeig mir einen Fussballspieler, der mit dramatischer Musikuntermalung und Rauch- Licht- Lasereffekten ins Stadion reinkommt, dabei ganz besonders böse schaut und sich auf die Brust schlägt wie der letzte Gorilla aus dem Regenwald. Das meinte ich mit Unterschicht.
> Und wenn du wirklich echte Schläge und Technik sehen willst, dann schau UFC.



Hrhr
Gut gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abend btw


----------



## MasterXoX (16. August 2010)

ich hab mal gedacht, mir sind beim kacken die augen geplatzt. dabei hat nur jemand das licht ausgemacht


----------



## Thoor (16. August 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ich hab mal gedacht, mir sind beim kacken die augen geplatzt. dabei hat nur jemand das licht ausgemacht



Epic.


----------



## Jester (16. August 2010)

Nabend.
Warum ist denn hier keiner?!


----------



## Vampless (16. August 2010)

ich bin hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (16. August 2010)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (16. August 2010)

;D


----------



## Dracun (16. August 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ich hab mal gedacht, mir sind beim kacken die augen geplatzt. dabei hat nur jemand das licht ausgemacht


Einfach nur episch das muss in die Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. August 2010)

Für 50'000 Euro bau ich euch Lambo Doors ans Mofa! Bei Interesse PN!

:'D


----------



## Dominau (16. August 2010)

Hallo nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (16. August 2010)

*schwärm*

*Sola grüß*


----------



## Dominau (17. August 2010)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> *schwärm*
> 
> *Sola grüß*



Du grüßt sie doch nur weil du wieder ein Steak willst :/


----------



## Petersburg (17. August 2010)

Party Hard! 

Neuer Avatar :>


----------



## Dominau (17. August 2010)

Alucard <33


----------



## Petersburg (17. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Alucard <33



Du sagst es man!


----------



## Dominau (17. August 2010)

Ich glaub ich muss mir mal wieder alle Folgen anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (17. August 2010)

Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich liebe diese Smileys. Sie strahlen eine besondere' Art von fröhlichkeit aus.


----------



## Dominau (17. August 2010)

"Na wie ist das Wetter bei dir?"

"Caps Lock" 

"Hä?" 

"Shift ohne Ende!"



Naja ich geh mal penn0rn. nachti..


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. August 2010)

Hallo!


----------



## dragon1 (17. August 2010)

Letztor


----------



## mastergamer (17. August 2010)

no


----------



## dragon1 (17. August 2010)

Doch


----------



## mastergamer (17. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hiermit erkläre' Ich den Krieg!
Ich werde der letzte sein!

edit: Gut. Ich geb' auf. Du hast gewonnen. Das heist' aber noch lange nicht, dass das unser letztes Treffen war! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. August 2010)

Den Sieg hab ich mir verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. August 2010)

Hallo!


----------



## Thoor (17. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallo!



Und alle so: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Und alle so: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH


Nö.

D:


----------



## Edou (17. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Und alle so: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH



Wenigstens Failed er nicht mitm Termin. *g*

Nabnd BTW


----------



## Thoor (17. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Wenigstens Failed er nicht mitm Termin. *g*
> 
> Nabnd BTW



P:

Irgendwie schwämrt es sich nichtmehr so toll wie früher....


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> P:
> 
> Irgendwie schwämrt es sich nichtmehr so toll wie früher....



liegt nur an dir.


----------



## Edou (17. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sag nicht sowas. Naja sind halt nimmer so viele da...ich ja auch kaum noch.


----------



## Thoor (17. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> liegt nur an dir.



Du warst mal cool.

P:


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du warst mal cool.
> 
> P:



du warst auch mal cool


Px


----------



## Edou (17. August 2010)

Lachi WAR IST und WIRD immer Cool sein.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Lachi WAR IST und WIRD immer Cool sein.



seh ich genauso




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (17. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> seh ich genauso
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Naja bin ma off :/ Bis dann.


----------



## Thoor (17. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Lachi WAR Cool sein.



P:


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. August 2010)

Liegt daran das ich im neuen Forum schwärme.


----------



## Dominau (17. August 2010)

Maacks22:29
au gut bist jetzt schon wieder ausm urlaub zurück oder bist noch? 
Eddi22:29 ne


WTF?!?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> P:



Px


----------



## Dominau (18. August 2010)

ich geh mal schlafen.
nacht schwärmiiiieeesss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

Miau?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

Ja bitte?


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

Bekomm ich meinen Grill zurück?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2010)

Kann mir jemand nochmal den Sinn vom Nachtschwaermer erklaren? Danke.


----------



## yves1993 (18. August 2010)

Nabend...

Sagtmal ist upload.wikimedia.org "down"?
Krieg keine Wikipedia Seite mehr auf da es immer da hängen bleibt.
Alle andern Seiten gehen normal.

Und sorry dass ich damit so reinplatze, wollte allerdings für so ne Kleinigkeit keinen Extra- Thread machen. Und da Soramac da ist... :x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Edit: Scheint wieder zu funktionieren...


----------



## Petersburg (18. August 2010)

Euer Ultra Cooler Peter ist wieder da. Begrüßt mich. NOW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (18. August 2010)

Morgen früh Pancakes oder french toast machen?

Eure Meinung, nao!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Morgen früh Pancakes oder french toast machen?
> 
> Eure Meinung, nao!



pancakes!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. August 2010)

bin mal weg, nacht


----------



## Jester (18. August 2010)

Hi. 
Und Gute Nacht.
Hihihi.
Letzter?


----------



## Soramac (18. August 2010)

Letzter!


----------



## The Paladin (18. August 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## riesentrolli (18. August 2010)

ich will hier nur mal was schreiben


----------



## Dweencore (18. August 2010)

Abend


----------



## The Paladin (18. August 2010)

Ach ja, ich hatte vor 2 tagen mein Buffed-Jubiläum. Bin seit einem Jahr Mitglied ^^

Edit: Und das alles ohne einmal Gemahnt oder Gebannt worden zu sein.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. August 2010)

Trolliiii!
Alex. &#9829;


----------



## riesentrolli (18. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Trolliiii!
> Alex. &#9829;


ich bleib wohl nich lang. muss für englisch noch n gedicht interpretieren.


----------



## The Paladin (18. August 2010)

Hm, ein Gedicht in Englisch?

Roses are red,
Tulips are blue,
in Soviet Russia,
Poem reads you.

Hab ich geholfen?


----------



## Thoor (18. August 2010)

Humpelchen was ist mit mir D'-: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (18. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> pancakes!



French toast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hm, ein Gedicht in Englisch?
> 
> Roses are red,
> Tulips are blue,
> ...


nein


----------



## Thoor (18. August 2010)

Wie ich scheiss Punkbuster hasse!

._.


----------



## Dominau (18. August 2010)

Blub.


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Blub.



Schau mal da, ein Korallenriff!


----------



## Thoor (18. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Schau mal da, ein Korallenriff!



Wo?


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

Na, Bei demm Schwarm Kugelfischen...Ich mag keine Kugelfische...TÖTET SIE! *Chan raushol*


----------



## Thoor (18. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Na, Bei demm Schwarm Kugelfischen...Ich mag keine Kugelfische...TÖTET SIE! *Chan raushol*



Ich hab Kugelfische im Aquarium

Ohne Scheiss!

Guck, genau solche!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die sind sooooooooooooooooooo niedlich <3


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

ok, die sind knuffig... solang man weder eierstock noch leber ist, auch lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

WIe süß... und solange man weder Eierstock noch Leber isst, lecker obendrein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (18. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o1fw9jtRNc[/youtube]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (18. August 2010)

Mjam Mjam





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9HpARkp71Rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich gehe pennen, Gute Nacht und gute Schlacht (Celebrity Deathmatch)


----------



## Thoor (18. August 2010)

Du bist ein unglaublich primitver Mensch.
Aber was wunderts mich bei Failpala der Happy Tree Friends gut findet und um das arme Öl trauert das aus dem Loch ausläuft...


----------



## Skatero (18. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du bist ein unglaublich primitver Mensch.
> Aber was wunderts mich bei Failpala der Happy Tree Friends gut findet und um das arme Öl trauert das aus dem Loch ausläuft...



Lass Happy Tree Friends aus dem Spiel!


----------



## Dominau (18. August 2010)

Lumpy, Flaky und The Mole sind die besten <3


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

Genau!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. August 2010)

So, wieder da, geduscht, rasiert was es so zum rasieren gibt und Zeug für morgen gepackt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du bist ein unglaublich primitver hungriger Mensch.



fix'd


----------



## Dominau (18. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> So, wieder da, geduscht, rasiert was es so zum rasieren gibt und Zeug für morgen gepackt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Viel spaß bei WIZO.
Will die auch sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. August 2010)

WIZO gibts erst nächste Woche Samstag (Rock am See) und übernächste Woche (Spirit), morgen gehts zur Gamescom. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (18. August 2010)

AHh mißt hab gefailt.
Dachte du gehst Morgen zu Spirit.

Dabei ist ja nochnichtmal September :/


----------



## Petersburg (18. August 2010)

Ich bin da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

Ich auch


----------



## Dominau (18. August 2010)

Alucard ist da !


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. August 2010)

Joa, sind leider noch 2 Wochen bis zum Spirit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

Wer von euch warn aufm wacken?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. August 2010)

Gute Nacht NS, bis Samstag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (19. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Gute Nacht NS, bis Samstag.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nachti.
Viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2010)

ich bin auch mal pennen,


----------



## Dominau (19. August 2010)

Nacht Sola, schlaf gut.


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2010)

Narg, kann selbst mit chillmuke ned schlaften >.<


----------



## Dominau (19. August 2010)

Ich geh mal pennen.
Gute Nacht, Menschheit !


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2010)

Hallo. D:


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2010)

Hab ich shcon mal im Bilderthread gepostet und keiner hats gequotet, es kommentiert. Jeder hats ignoriert.


Wieso sollte sich jmd jetzt dafür itneressieren wenn es du postest?

Nanananan? Wieso? :<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (19. August 2010)

Guten Abend P:


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hab ich shcon mal im Bilderthread gepostet und keiner hats gequotet, es kommentiert. Jeder hats ignoriert.



Dann hab ich es gepostet und eine Minute später hast du es kommentiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Nabnd....The Chosen One is here...!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Hat das eigentlich einen bestimmten Grund, weshalb lauter nackte, muskulöse Männer in deiner Signatur sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hat das eigentlich einen bestimmten Grund, weshalb lauter nackte, muskulöse Männer in deiner Signatur sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er wollte dir nen gefallen tun. :>

Jetzt steht es glaube ich 1 zu 1.

Ich habe meine Ehre, die ich gerade verloren habe wieder!


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hat das eigentlich einen bestimmten Grund, weshalb lauter nackte, muskulöse Männer in deiner Signatur sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Grund kennst du tief in deinem inneren schon....


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Sind Wrestler. Ein Stable namens der Nexus. Da ich aber da ich zu dem typ in der mitte keine Passende gefunden hab, also wo er allein drauf is nehm ichs ganze stable.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Sind Wrestler. Ein Stable namens der Nexus. Da ich aber da ich zu dem typ in der mitte keine Passende gefunden hab, also wo er allein drauf is nehm ichs ganze stable.



Ach sooooo! Danke für die Aufklärung. Muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich seit gut 10 Jahren nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand bin, was Wrestler angeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ach sooooo! Danke für die Aufklärung. Muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich seit gut 10 Jahren nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand bin, was Wrestler angeht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm, 10 Jahre...

Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, The Rock, Steve Austin sollten bekannt sein, oder? D:


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

a) Ich bin nicht Schwul, ganz sicher nicht.
b) sind auch noch Relativ neu. Und nur der in der Mitte wird vorraussichtlich bleiben.
c) Warum bist du eig in England? - Wollte ich schon immer mal Fragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (19. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hmm, 10 Jahre...
> 
> Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, The Rock, Steve Austin sollten bekannt sein, oder? D:



Batista und Mysterio > all!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hmm, 10 Jahre...
> 
> Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, The Rock, Steve Austin sollten bekannt sein, oder? D:



Yup! War damals sogar in Frankfurt auf Events wie Summer Slam, habe irgendwo noch ne vergammelte alte Plastikbrille vom Hitman rumfliegen und habe damals im Fernsehen gesehn, wie Owen Hart abgenippelt ist. Aber irgendwann hat sich die WWF dann aufgelöst und das wurde mir dann alles zu "next generation". Früher waren die alle so schön bunt und schräg und total übertrieben und heute sind es halt einfach nur große, fiese, extrem schlecht gelaunte Wrestler.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Batista und Mysterio > all!



Die haben sich (laut Storyline) nimemr gemocht und Batista is nichmehr inner WWE und macht jez anderes Zeug außerhalb des Wrestlings.


----------



## Dweencore (19. August 2010)

Abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Yup! War damals sogar in Frankfurt auf Events wie Summer Slam, habe irgendwo noch ne vergammelte alte Plastikbrille vom Hitman rumfliegen und habe damals im Fernsehen gesehn, wie Owen Hart abgenippelt ist. Aber irgendwann hat sich die WWF dann aufgelöst und das wurde mir dann alles zu "next generation". Früher waren die alle so schön bunt und schräg und total übertrieben und heute sind es halt einfach nur große, fiese, extrem schlecht gelaunte Wrestler.



Nunja, inzwischen rennen auch leichtbekleidete junge Mädels rum, bei denen manchmal was rausrutscht. *g*


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Süß Thoor ehrlich. Batista der sich dem MMA zugeneigt fühlt und dort nun ist. Und Rey der alles Botched? Perfekt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chris Jericho ist wohl einer der besten. Und mein Liebling (MEin liebster Wrestler, mein Liebster Sänger (auch meiner liebsten Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) einfach Epic)
So wie Edge, Triple H, Hbk, der Undertaker und noch viele mehr.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> a) Ich bin nicht Schwul, ganz sicher nicht.
> b) sind auch noch Relativ neu. Und nur der in der Mitte wird vorraussichtlich bleiben.
> c) Warum bist du eig in England? - Wollte ich schon immer mal Fragen.
> 
> ...



a) Ich wollte Dir auch nichts unterstellen, war nur ein kleiner Scherz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei - meine bessere Hälfte ist bisexuell, ich hab gute Freunde und Arbeitskollegen die schwul sind und ich finde auch nicht, dass man Leute nach sowas beurteilen sollte. Wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert.
b) Man lernt nie aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


c) Weil man selbständig und als brotloser Künstler in Deutschland nicht existieren kann. Alleine 200 Euro im Monat für Krankenversicherung? In England kostet mich das nix, die Spiele hier sind günstiger und nicht zensiert und bei Massakern erschießen Leute hier nur wahllos 20 Nutten und keine Schulkinder, weshalb niemand Spiele verbieten will. Und die bessere Hälte aus Antwort a hat hier nebenher eine exotische Tierhandlung. 2 Jobs = 2mal Kohle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> .Aber irgendwann hat sich die WWF dann aufgelöst


Ich dachte die mussten nur ihren Namen wechseln ?


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> a) Ich wollte Dir auch nichts unterstellen, war nur ein kleiner Scherz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



A) War nur so gemeint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Ich hab auch nix gegen Schwule, solange man es nicht vor mir "tut".
 Jepp
c) Asow. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja nur Namen geändert. Von WWF zu WWE...World Wrestling Federation zu World Wrestling Entertainment. Wegen der World Wildlife federation. (Oder so hieß die) Naja.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Ich dachte die mussten nur ihren Namen wechseln ?



Oder so. Auf jeden Fall war irgendwann nichs mehr so, wie es war, irgendwann kam raus, dass WWF und WCW mehr oder weniger dasselbe waren und wer in der einen Liga ausrangiert war, wurde halt an die nächste weitergegeben. Da gibt's ellenlange Verschwörungsgeschichten dazu und irgendwann war mir das einfach zuviel Seifenoper und zu wenig Wrestling.


----------



## Thoor (19. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Süß Thoor ehrlich. Batista der sich dem MMA zugeneigt fühlt und dort nun ist. Und Rey der alles Botched? Perfekt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mir egal wer wen lieb hat, icj fimd die 2 trotzdem toll. Von daher wayne.


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mir egal wer wen lieb hat, icj fimd die 2 trotzdem toll. Von daher wayne.



Rey is trotzdem ein Botcher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit der "Seifenoper" gibt dem ganzen noch die würze heutzutage. Und ich finds toll. Was ich im gegensatz zu früher nichtmehr so mag sind die Moves (nicht auf das Hardcore der Attitude Ärä bezogen) Einfach die Technik war früher eindeutig besser. Aber heutzutage wird man dennoch unterhalten. (Ich zumindest)Nette moves gibt es immernoch, nur damals waren viel mehr Dropkicks drin, usw. Wo heute mehr auf Suplessen gelegt wird z.b.


----------



## Dweencore (19. August 2010)

Was findet ihr eigentlich besser?

WWE oder TNA?

Ich glaube mla die meisten weden wohl WWE besser finden, oder?


----------



## Thoor (19. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Rey is trotzdem ein Boutcher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed


----------



## Dominau (19. August 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> ich finde auch nicht, dass man Leute nach sowas beurteilen sollte. Wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert.



Leider denken immer noch einige Anders...


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Was findet ihr eigentlich besser?
> 
> WWE oder TNA?
> 
> Ich glaube mla die meisten weden wohl WWE besser finden, oder?



WWE eindeutig. 
Die WWE legt mehr sicherheit an den Tag. Tnaw ist ein wrack. Kauft die Superstars die die WWE nichtmehr gebrauchen kann, bzw die Entlassen wurden (wegen Drogen problemen oder anderen Streitigkeiten) und Versucht sich damit "zu retten". Was diese nicht Schafft. Neuerdings gabelt sie die Alte ECW auf. Dann die Sicherheit, es kann nicht angehn das einem ungeschütz nen Feuerball ins gesicht Gespuckt wird, zumindest so das er Schaden davon nimmt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Leider denken immer noch einige Anders...



Allen voran der Papst.


----------



## Thoor (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Allen voran der Papst.



Nein, dieser pöse alte Mann aber auch!


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Allen voran der Papst.



Der ist 
a) alt
b) verwirrt und vorallem
c) altmodisch

:-)


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nein, dieser pöse alte Mann aber auch!



Alt? Der Papst ist nicht alt. Wie alt ist er den erst, 1046?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der ist
> a) alt
> b) verwirrt und vorallem
> c) altmodisch
> ...



Er hat nur leider eine ganze Legion von Fanboys, die seine veraltete Denkweise in sich aufsaugen, als sei sie das Wort Gottes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (19. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> WWE eindeutig.
> Die WWE legt mehr sicherheit an den Tag. Tnaw ist ein wrack. Kauft die Superstars die die WWE nichtmehr gebrauchen kann, bzw die Entlassen wurden (wegen Drogen problemen oder anderen Streitigkeiten) und Versucht sich damit "zu retten". Was diese nicht Schafft. Neuerdings gabelt sie die Alte ECW auf. Dann die Sicherheit, es kann nicht angehn das einem ungeschütz nen Feuerball ins gesicht Gespuckt wird, zumindest so das er Schaden davon nimmt.



Und findest du Smackdown oder Raw besser?


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Er hat nur leider eine ganze Legion von Fanboys, die seine veraltete Denkweise in sich aufsaugen, als sei sie das Wort Gottes.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist wie mit Blizzard... Nur, dass die vom Papst ein wenig älter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist wie mit Blizzard... Nur, dass die vom Papst ein wenig älter ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn sich das mit Cataclysm schlagartig ändert. Und mit Diablo 3, aber das ist ein anderes Thema... *hust*


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Schwer zu sagen. Smackdown macht schon immer den besseren Job im Wrestling. Liegt auch daran das es nicht live ist. Es bringt auch besser die Jungen wilden zum Ausbruch ihres könnens. Raw ist halt Live, deswegen werden dort vermehrt die MainEventer angetroffen(siehe dieses Jahre zwar weil SD! den Sender Wechselt und dannach wieder 2-3 "Große" Wechseln aber egal) Um eben Zuschauer zu ziehn. Raw legt in dem Fall bisschen mehr auf die Promos, abr die Matches bleiben durch die erfahrenen etwas höher in der Qualität. Smackdown oder Raw, ich find beide Klasse. In dem einen werden die Jungen gepushed, im anderen wird man vermehrt die Erfahreren antreffen. Unterhalten werde ich von beiden Brands.


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn sich das mit Cataclysm schlagartig ändert. Und mit Diablo 3, aber das ist ein anderes Thema... *hust*



Ich glaube nicht. Eher wird sich das in die Richtung "OH MEIN GOTT; MIR KOMMTS NOCH MEHR ALS BEI WOTLK/STARCRAFT 2" verlaufen. Leider... aber gut, ich warte erst einmal auf Torchlight II =)


----------



## Thoor (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Er hat nur leider eine ganze Legion von Fanboys, die seine veraltete Denkweise in sich aufsaugen, als sei sie das Wort Gottes.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falls du mich meinst, ich bin kein Fanboy von dem Kerl, ich bin nichtmal Katholik...


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Falls du mich meinst, ich bin kein Fanboy von dem Kerl, ich bin nichtmal Katholik...



Du bist ja auch nicht der Christliche Gott.


----------



## Dweencore (19. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen. Smackdown macht schon immer den besseren Job im Wrestling. Liegt auch daran das es nicht live ist. Es bringt auch besser die Jungen wilden zum Ausbruch ihres könnens. Raw ist halt Live, deswegen werden dort vermehrt die MainEventer angetroffen(siehe dieses Jahre zwar weil SD! den Sender Wechselt und dannach wieder 2-3 "Große" Wechseln aber egal) Um eben Zuschauer zu ziehn. Raw legt in dem Fall bisschen mehr auf die Promos, abr die Matches bleiben durch die erfahrenen etwas höher in der Qualität. Smackdown oder Raw, ich find beide Klasse. In dem einen werden die Jungen gepushed, im anderen wird man vermehrt die Erfahreren antreffen. Unterhalten werde ich von beiden Brands.


Ich finde die Wrestler in Raw besser , aber auch in Smackdown sind ein paar richtig coole dabei.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Falls du mich meinst, ich bin kein Fanboy von dem Kerl, ich bin nichtmal Katholik...



Und wie kommst du dann darauf, dass ich von dir spreche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du dann darauf, dass ich von dir spreche?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er denkt, er ist Gott.


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Ich finde die Wrestler in Raw besser , aber auch in Smackdown sind ein paar richtig coole dabei.



Natürlich, wie ich sagte. Durch den Senderwechsel sind leute wie: Chris Jericho, Edge die wirklich ein richtiges hoch in der Show ausgemacht haben zu Raw. Dort wimmelt es von ME´s. Chris Jericho, Edge, Orton, (Super)Cena(Shice Gimmick-.-) um nur ein Paar zu nennen.
Smackdown hat die Jungen: Drew McIntyre(ich mag den Schotten) Dolph Ziggler, Cm Punk (der ja erfahrener ist..:>) Kane, The Undertaker (wieder, wurde ja von Rey verletzt *g) Rey Mysterio(Smackdowns Cena) Jack Swagger. Jetzt ma nen Paar mehr oder Weniger junge zu nennen. Wobei Taker, KAne, Rey und Punk nicht dazu gehören.
Aber dann wieder ein MVP, oder ein Kofi Kingston und Cody Rhodes der ja auch nen Push erhält mit seinem neuem Gimmick.


----------



## Petersburg (19. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er denkt, er ist Gott.



Nein, dass denke nur ich von mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nein, dass denke nur ich von mir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das denke ich auch von dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IiHp0eDEvx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (19. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht. Eher wird sich das in die Richtung "OH MEIN GOTT; MIR KOMMTS NOCH MEHR ALS BEI WOTLK/STARCRAFT 2" verlaufen. Leider... aber gut, ich warte erst einmal auf Torchlight II =)



Torchlight II? o.Ö
Wann?


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht. Eher wird sich das in die Richtung "OH MEIN GOTT; MIR KOMMTS NOCH MEHR ALS BEI WOTLK/STARCRAFT 2" verlaufen. Leider... aber gut, ich warte erst einmal auf Torchlight II =)



Ich warte aufgeregt und angespannt wie ein kleines Schulkind auf Final Fantasy XIV. Ich bin zwar paranoid, dass es so scheiße wird, wie die Beta vermuten lässt, aber man soll die Hoffnung ja nie aufgeben...


----------



## The Paladin (19. August 2010)

Guten Abend.

Bin zurück vom Kino, Die Legende von Aang in 3D geschaut.

Will wer meine Kritik dazu Lesen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2010)

nein.


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Torchlight II? o.Ö
> Wann?


Frühjahr 2011 mit mehr freien Gegenden, also nicht nur im Dungeon und mit Koop-Multiplayer. Moment... das entwickelt sich fast wie Diablo. Ob das an den Schaefern-Brüdern liegt?



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich warte aufgeregt und angespannt wie ein kleines Schulkind auf Final Fantasy XIV. Ich bin zwar paranoid, dass es so scheiße wird, wie die Beta vermuten lässt, aber man soll die Hoffnung ja nie aufgeben...



Das dachte ich bei STO auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> 
> Bin zurück vom Kino, Die Legende von Aang in 3D geschaut.
> 
> Will wer meine Kritik dazu Lesen?



Allein schon das dies mit echten Menschen gemacht wurde ist grausam. Aang sieht sowas von schlecht aus, wüah. Also was ich so sah an ausschnitten im Tv.


----------



## Thoor (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du dann darauf, dass ich von dir spreche?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dachte du hättest mich gemeint.

Tut mir leid, ich werd mich jetzt 5x vor dem Kitte Altar auspeitschen.


----------



## Dweencore (19. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Natürlich, wie ich sagte. Durch den Senderwechsel sind leute wie: Chris Jericho, Edge die wirklich ein richtiges hoch in der Show ausgemacht haben zu Raw. Dort wimmelt es von ME´s. Chris Jericho, Edge, Orton, (Super)Cena(Shice Gimmick-.-) um nur ein Paar zu nennen.
> Smackdown hat die Jungen: Drew McIntyre(ich mag den Schotten) Dolph Ziggler, Cm Punk (der ja erfahrener ist..:>) Kane, The Undertaker (wieder, wurde ja von Rey verletzt *g) Rey Mysterio(Smackdowns Cena) Jack Swagger. Jetzt ma nen Paar mehr oder Weniger junge zu nennen. Wobei Taker, KAne, Rey und Punk nicht dazu gehören.
> Aber dann wieder ein MVP, oder ein Kofi Kingston und Cody Rhodes der ja auch nen Push erhält mit seinem neuem Gimmick.


Bei den Arschlöschern hat Smackdown aber die Nase vorne , was da für Idioten manchmal Wrestlen is nich mehr normal.
Und die schlimmste Zeit hatte Smackdown als Viekie Guerrero kam.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=30jhpV0v-a0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



:'D


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das dachte ich bei STO auch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So tolles Material für ein MMO, so ein beschissenes Spiel... *schnüff*


----------



## Thoor (19. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn ihr schon eine gewisse "4*****" Seite hier nicht wollt passt Drawn Together auch nicht so reim...


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Bei den Arschlöschern hat Smackdown aber die Nase vorne , was da für Idioten manchmal Wrestlen is nich mehr normal.
> Und die schlimmste Zeit hatte Smackdown als Viekie Guerrero kam.


Haha, wie Niedlich. Grade die ich erwähnt habe(Drew McIntyre, Dolph Ziggler, Cody Rhodes) sind heels (die "Arschlöcher"). Hört sich fast so an als wärst du noch ein Mark(Ein Mark ist jemand der Wrestling für echt hält), bzw soweit das du wirklich Face´s magst und Heels hasst. So ging es jedem bevor er wusste das Wrestling echt ist, aber glaub mir: Wenn du einen heel so richtig Hasst dann Spielt er seine Rolle gut. Heute mag ich Heels mehr als Face´s.


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> So tolles Material für ein MMO, so ein beschissenes Spiel... *schnüff*



Ich hab die Beta nach 90 Minuten ausgemacht o.O


----------



## Thoor (19. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Haha, wie Niedlich. Grade die ich erwähnt habe(Drew McIntyre, Dolph Ziggler, Cody Rhodes) sind heels (die "Arschlöcher"). Hört sich fast so an als wärst du noch ein Mark(Ein Mark ist jemand der Wrestling für echt hält), bzw soweit das du wirklich Face´s magst und Heels hasst. So ging es jedem bevor er wusste das Wrestling echt ist, aber glaub mir: Wenn du einen heel so richtig Hasst dann Spielt er seine Rolle gut. Heute mag ich Heels mehr als Face´s.



Wer ist eig der käsbleiche Typ mit den roten Haare :S und who the hell ist der fette Typ mit den hässlichen Haaren der immer zuerst moderiert und sich dann prügelt? ;S


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr schon eine gewisse "4*****" Seite hier nicht wollt passt Drawn Together auch nicht so reim...



dann reporte mich halt wenn du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (19. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch von dir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gründen wir eine Religion! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (19. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann reporte mich halt wenn du meinst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Brillchen wird nicht reported!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab die Beta nach 90 Minuten ausgemacht o.O



Ich war blöd genug, dem Spiel einen Monat lang eine Chance zu geben, auch wenn mir nach einer Woche die Inhalte ausgingen. Ich habe anschließend 3 Wochen damit verbracht, die defekte Webseite anzusurfen und den Support in Deutschland und Amiland anzurufen, weil das beschissene Subscription-System eine Macke hatte und man sich nicht korrekt abmelden konnte. So einigen abgemeldeten Usern wurde einfach eine Monatsgebühr berechnet und anschließend kam das Spiel mit 3 Gratismonaten raus. Grmbl....


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wer ist eig der käsbleiche Typ mit den roten Haare :S und who the hell ist der fette Typ mit den hässlichen Haaren der immer zuerst moderiert und sich dann prügelt? ;S



Von raw? Der Celtic Warrior SHEAMUS. (Auch ihn mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Welcher fette typ? Oo

@Peter: Okay, ich will aber der mit den meisten Mächten sein, nach dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Brillchen wird nicht reported!



yay \o/
+rep dafür xD


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich war blöd genug, dem Spiel einen Monat lang eine Chance zu geben, auch wenn mir nach einer Woche die Inhalte ausgingen. Ich habe anschließend 3 Wochen damit verbracht, die defekte Webseite anzusurfen und den Support in Deutschland und Amiland anzurufen, weil das beschissene Subscription-System eine Macke hatte und man sich nicht korrekt abmelden konnte. So einigen abgemeldeten Usern wurde einfach eine Monatsgebühr berechnet und anschließend kam das Spiel mit 3 Gratismonaten raus. Grmbl....



Das ist... hart und eine Blamage für Cryptic. Und die sollen nun ein NwN-MMO machen QQ


----------



## Thoor (19. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Von raw? Der Celtic Warrior SHEAMUS. (Auch ihn mag ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kA der läuft immer in Jeans und Holzfällerhemd rum... übelst ungepflegt :S

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bkBxak_zFtg[/youtube]

darum mag ich btw batista

oder darum:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ePH5phzOUX4[/youtube]

ich find die szene episch in der batista big show einfach mal ebe wegrammt :'D


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist... hart und eine Blamage für Cryptic. Und die sollen nun ein NwN-MMO machen QQ



Erinnert mich ein wenig an den bankrotten Schatten dessen, was einmal Interplay war und nun krampfhaft an den Rechten für ein Fallout-MMO festhält. Tolle Lizenz, scheiß Entwickler.


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Eventuell Mick Foley/Mankind/Dude Love http://3.bp.blogspot.../mick+foley.jpg ?

Der Wrestlet aber scho lang nimmer. Ansonsten ka wen du meisnt. Bzw nichtmehr bei der WWE unter Vertrag steht er bei Tnaw...tja sieht man mal ne, WWE zeug mal wieder. D:


----------



## Thoor (19. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Eventuell Mick Foley/Mandkind/Dude Love http://3.bp.blogspot.../mick+foley.jpg ?
> 
> Der Wrestlet aber scho lang nimmer. Ansonsten ka wen du meisnt.



Ja genau der.. son Vollpfosten o.O dicke Lippe sonst nix :s


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Erinnert mich ein wenig an den bankrotten Schatten dessen, was einmal Interplay war und nun krampfhaft an den Rechten für ein Fallout-MMO festhält. Tolle Lizenz, scheiß Entwickler.



Joa. Interplay war einmal so groß und nun bringen sie HD-Versionen ihrer alten Spiele und arbeiten an einen Millionen-Projekt. Das kann nicht gut gehen...


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ja genau der.. son Vollpfosten o.O dicke Lippe sonst nix :s



Sei mal Ruhig? DEr mann war Irre...er hat sich vom Käfig dach durch Kommentatoren Pult werfen lassen, durch den käfig in den ring, auf Reißnägel. Der mann is ne Legende, vorallem fürs Hardcore Wrestling. Oo
um mal was zu zeigen: Verletzungen in 15 Jahren Wrestling: - 1986 bis 1998: insgesamt sechs Gehirnerschütterungen - 1986: gebrochener Kiefer - 1989: gebrochenes rechtes Handgelenk - 1989: linke Schulter gebrochen - 1989 bis 1998: Verlust von insgesamt vier Vorderzähnen - 1990: eine ausgerenkte Schulter - 1991 bis 1998: insgesamt sechs gebrochene Rippen - 1991: eine gebrochene Zehe - 1992: Unterleibsriss - 1993: zweimal eine gebrochene Nase - 1993: verlor zwei Drittel seines rechten Ohres bei einem Match gegen Vader in Deutschland - 1995: Verbrennungen zweiten und dritten Grades aufgrund des King Of The Death Matches Turniers - 1995: Riss im linken Arm musste mit 54 Stichen genäht werden - 1996: Knockenfragmente im rechten Ellbogen - 1998: ein gebrochener Wangenknochen - 1998: eine ausgekugelte Schulter - zusätzlich ein gerissenes Kreuzband, über 300 Nahtstiche in Armen, Kopf, Augenbrauen, Händen, Ohren, Schienbeinen, Wangen und Lippen, sowie Tausende von Reißnägel-Wunden


----------



## Dweencore (19. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Haha, wie Niedlich. Grade die ich erwähnt habe(Drew McIntyre, Dolph Ziggler, Cody Rhodes) sind heels (die "Arschlöcher"). Hört sich fast so an als wärst du noch ein Mark(Ein Mark ist jemand der Wrestling für echt hält), bzw soweit das du wirklich Face´s magst und Heels hasst. So ging es jedem bevor er wusste das Wrestling echt ist, aber glaub mir: Wenn du einen heel so richtig Hasst dann Spielt er seine Rolle gut. Heute mag ich Heels mehr als Face´s.


Du sagst es doch, sie spielen ihre Rolle gut und wenn man dann sein Gehirn ausschaltet und nicht die ganze Zeit daran denkt dass Wrestling nicht echt ist gibt es leute die ich weniger mag oder Leute die ich cooler finde.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Du sagst es doch, sie spielen ihre Rolle gut und wenn man dann sein Gehirn ausschaltet und nicht die ganze Zeit daran denkt dass Wrestling nicht echt ist gibt es leute die ich weniger mag oder Leute die ich cooler finde.



Man muss sich das vorstellen wie ein Theaterstück - klar ist das zu rund 90% nur gespielt, aber auf der Bühne oder im Kino juckt uns das doch auch net. Ist halt Unterhaltung und mehr nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (19. August 2010)

ICH NENNE MEINE RELIGION CAPSLOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Du sagst es doch, sie spielen ihre Rolle gut und wenn man dann sein Gehirn ausschaltet und nicht die ganze Zeit daran denkt dass Wrestling nicht echt ist gibt es leute die ich weniger mag oder Leute die ich cooler finde.



NAtürlich, aber als Richtiger Smart-Mark machst du dies nichtmehr. Dort schaust du die Matches an, schaust dir genau an wie sehr das Calling auffällt. Ob moves sauber durchgeführt werden. Das mit dem mögen is dann so ne sache. Respekt vor jedem Worker sollte man haben, aber mögen kann man nicht alle. Dennoch sind grade die Heels genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (19. August 2010)

Ich und Edou sind deine Shift Crew.


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich und Edou sind deine Shift Crew.



Yes, Sir!


----------



## The Paladin (19. August 2010)

Trotzdem schreibe ich meine Kritik, ist ein freies Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ist mein erstes Smiley auf Buffed ^^)

Also, dieser Film ist echt gut, man sollte ihm eine Chance geben, besonders wenn man die Serie kennt.

Positives:

Die 3D Effekte sind sehr gut gemacht.
Prinz Zuko hat einen guten Schaupieler.
Onkel Iroh hat einen Genialen Schauspieler
Sokka verpasst einen Feuerkrieger einen mächtigen tritt in die Eier.

Negatives:

Aangs Schauspieler hat nicht den Humor von Aang, um ehrlich zu sein ist er ein Emo.
Katara spricht fast nichts und hat nichts mit der Katara in der Serie gemein.
Sokka spricht irgendwie fast gar nichts und hat nicht den Sarkasmus von Sokka in der Serie.
Es fehlen so einige Sachen die in der Serie passiert sind. Um ehrlich zu sein, es fehlt fast alles. Nur glaube ich aus 4 - 5 Folgen wurde etwas übernommen.
Es wird wenig "Gebändigt", und so wie es Aussieht können Feuerbändiger nur dann Bändigen, wenn eine Feuerquelle in der nähe ist (Außer Onkel Iroh)
Momo und Appa sieht man wenig und sie sehen ehrlich gesagt, scheiße aus.

*SPOILER!*


Spoiler



Wissenswertes:

Onkel Iroh ist dünn ^^
Alle aus der Feuernation sehen aus wie Inder und ich denke mir die ganze Zeit gleich beginnen sie ein Bollywood Musical ^^
Zuko erzählt fast jeden von seinen Familienproblemen.
Aang zeigt nur einmal richtigen Humor und sagt zu Zuko: Wir könnten Freunde sein (Nachdem dieser ihn umbringen wollte) 
Azula hat 2 Auftritte:
1: als kleines Kind, sie lacht (Alle im Kino haben auch gelacht weil es einfach nur behindert klang)
2: Ganz am Ende, Feuerlord Ozai will das sie den Avatar jagt, Sie sagt: Ja, Vater (Noch behinderter als ihr lachen)
Aang verwandelt sich nicht in ein riesiges Wassermonster, ihn kümmert es nicht einmal als der Mond gekillt wurde.
Der Mond wurde nicht verbrannt, er wurde Erstochen.
Der Wasserbändigerlehrer macht ein echt schwules Geräusch, unbeschreiblich ^^


So, das wars.


----------



## Dweencore (19. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> NAtürlich, aber als Richtiger Smart-Mark machst du dies nichtmehr. Dort schaust du die Matches an, schaust dir genau an wie sehr das Calling auffällt. Ob moves sauber durchgeführt werden. Das mit dem mögen is dann so ne sache. Respekt vor jedem Worker sollte man haben, aber mögen kann man nicht alle. Dennoch sind grade die Heels genial.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja ok ,aber vor allem die jüngere Generation guckt sich einfach nur die Matches an und verfolgen die ''Geschichte''.


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Ja ok ,aber vor allem die jüngere Generation guckt sich einfach nur die Matches an und verfolgen die ''Geschichte''.



Da sie nicht wirklich wissen das Wrestlign Fake ist. Bzw es Wissen, aber dennoch noch viel am Glaube hängen die bösen sind echt böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Paladin

Pack es in den Passenden Filmbereich und in einene Spoiler. Denn wenn sich einer das Angucken möchte er sicher nicht gespoilert werden.


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2010)

Wenn man denkt, dass Nintendo mit der Wii schon genug Schwachsinn abgeliefert hat, kommt Microsoft mit Kinect und veralbert das Ganze noch einmal. Ich habe ja nichts gegen die Core-Game, wie Zelda oder Mario, auf der Wii. Auch Red Steel 2 und Wii Sports sind ganz gelungen mit der Wii Remote. Aber warum zur Hölle muss Kinect dasselbe anbieten? Und vor allem: Warum noch alberner? Nur weil 20 Millionen Frauen Wii Fit gekauft haben, bedeutet das nicht, dass man sich nun auch noch komplett, im Falle von Laufen etc., bewegen möchte. Das hat nichts mehr mit Spielen zu tun... 

Das waren meine Worte des Tages - Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (19. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Onkel Iroh ist dünn.


Ist in der Serie doch auch so.


----------



## The Paladin (19. August 2010)

Hab vergessen wie Spoilern geht.
In den Nachtschwärmer-Thread kann man alles posten ^^
????????
Profit!

@Dweencore: Im ersten Buch aber nicht. Der Film ist das komplette, erste Buch. Erst im dritten Buch sollte er dünn sein ^^


----------



## Dweencore (19. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Da sie nicht wirklich wissen das Wrestlign Fake ist. Bzw es Wissen, aber dennoch noch viel am Glaube hängen die bösen sind echt böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau das tue ich nicht , aber ich finde es macht meht Spaß wenn man sich es nicht immer vor die Augen schreibt.


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hab vergessen wie Spoilern geht.
> In den Nachtschwärmer-Thread kann man alles posten ^^
> ????????
> Profit!


Natürlich kannst du es hier Posten, dennoch solltest du es in den Spoiler packen. 



Spoiler



text [./spoiler] 

Ohne Punkt halt. Und wer sich dafür wirklich Interressiert der wird es im eigentlichen Unterforum/Filmthread eher finden als in einem Nachtschwärmer thread mit über 7200 seiten.


----------



## Dominau (19. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Ist in der Serie doch auch so.



Ich schaus nicht oft - eig kaum - aber ich glaub das er nur in den letzeren Folgen dünn ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Da sie nicht wirklich wissen das Wrestlign Fake ist. Bzw es Wissen, aber dennoch noch viel am Glaube hängen die bösen sind echt böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Davon ging für mich als Kind ja gerade der Reiz beim Wrestling aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was war das geil, als der Undertake dann irgendwann bei Wetten, dass...?! beim Gottschalk auf der Couch saß und der hat ihn mit doofen Fragen ständig fast zum Lachen gebracht. Ich werde nie vergessen, wie er sich zusammenreißen und seine Rolle spielen musste! Oder das Match Undertaker gegen Undertaker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (19. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Sei mal Ruhig? DEr mann war Irre...er hat sich vom Käfig dach durch Kommentatoren Pult werfen lassen, durch den käfig in den ring, auf Reißnägel. Der mann is ne Legende, vorallem fürs Hardcore Wrestling. Oo
> um mal was zu zeigen: Verletzungen in 15 Jahren Wrestling: - 1986 bis 1998: insgesamt sechs Gehirnerschütterungen - 1986: gebrochener Kiefer - 1989: gebrochenes rechtes Handgelenk - 1989: linke Schulter gebrochen - 1989 bis 1998: Verlust von insgesamt vier Vorderzähnen - 1990: eine ausgerenkte Schulter - 1991 bis 1998: insgesamt sechs gebrochene Rippen - 1991: eine gebrochene Zehe - 1992: Unterleibsriss - 1993: zweimal eine gebrochene Nase - 1993: verlor zwei Drittel seines rechten Ohres bei einem Match gegen Vader in Deutschland - 1995: Verbrennungen zweiten und dritten Grades aufgrund des King Of The Death Matches Turniers - 1995: Riss im linken Arm musste mit 54 Stichen genäht werden - 1996: Knockenfragmente im rechten Ellbogen - 1998: ein gebrochener Wangenknochen - 1998: eine ausgekugelte Schulter - zusätzlich ein gerissenes Kreuzband, über 300 Nahtstiche in Armen, Kopf, Augenbrauen, Händen, Ohren, Schienbeinen, Wangen und Lippen, sowie Tausende von Reißnägel-Wunden



Also 1. lass ich mir von dir hier nicht sagen ich soll still sein.
2. Nur weil er so dumm oder waghalsig ist und sich immer verletzt ist er noch lange kein Hero.
3. Ich geb nen Dreck auf irgendwelche Auszeichnungen, bin auch kein Wrestling Fanatiker ich schaus höchstens ab und zu auf Eurosport weil es mich unterhält.

Von daher immer ruhig mit den jungen Kittens hier.


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Natürlich Bersi, als Mark is das alles so geil. Ich Vermisse meine Markzeit. Ich Wollte jedem der dem Taker schadete an ie GUrgel als ich noch Mark war. War ne geile Zeit.

Aber als Smart Mark ist es eben auch toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und man kann nicht immer davon ausgehen das Wrestling Fake ist, nicht in der Zeit des Internets zumindest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war nicht böse gemeint Thoor, aber Mick Foley ist genial. Den kann man nicht so nennen. :O Sry falls es falsch rüberkam.


----------



## Dweencore (19. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich schaus nicht oft - eig kaum - aber ich glaub das er nur in den letzeren Folgen dünn ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jop, wie er im Gefängnis ist fängt er an zu trainieren.


----------



## The Paladin (19. August 2010)

Iroh fängt an zu Trainieren damit er im Gefängnis die Seife ungefährdet Aufheben kann wenn er sie fallen lässt ^^


----------



## Dweencore (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Oder das Match Undertaker gegen Undertaker!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer war der anere Undertaker überhaupt?


----------



## Thoor (19. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Das war nicht böse gemeint Thoor, aber Mick Foley ist genial. Den kann man nicht so nennen. :O Sry falls es falsch rüberkam.



Ich sag ja nicht das er nicht unterhält... ich mag nur Leute nicht die ne Grosse Klappe haben, sich dann verziehen und wenn der Gegner am Boden liegt prügeln sie mit dem Stuhl drauf... Ich kenn ihn echt nicht, habs nur 2-3 mal bei Eurosport gesehen von daher kann ich nicht sagen was er sonst so bringt :S


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Wer war der anere Undertaker überhaupt?



Ich habe nicht die leiseste Ahnung - ich muss damals 14 oder 15 Jahre alt gewesen sein und weiß nur, dass der "gute" Undertaker blaue Handschuhe trug und der "böse" hatte graue an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War ein Sargmatch.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nicht das er nicht unterhält... ich mag nur Leute nicht die ne Grosse Klappe haben, sich dann verziehen und wenn der Gegner am Boden liegt prügeln sie mit dem Stuhl drauf... Ich kenn ihn echt nicht, habs nur 2-3 mal bei Eurosport gesehen von daher kann ich nicht sagen was er sonst so bringt :S


Du meinst sicher Edge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der is Heel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der is einer der besten sowohl im Ring als auch Charismamäßig...ich hab den in meiner Makrezti gehasst wie die Pest, jetzt mag ich ihn sehr.


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Wer war der anere Undertaker überhaupt?



Brian Harris, der Cousin des Undertakers. Auch Wrestler, er hat auch so cA die Statur des Takers, also Passte es eh. Und er war der Trauzeuge des Takers bei dessen erster Ehe (bei seiner jetzigen mit Michelle Mccool weiß ich es nicht.)

@Alko..

Chris JEricho > Edge. Zumindest am Mic....Im ring ist Edge etwas besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (19. August 2010)

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich schaue kein Wrestling mehr wegen einen Grund:

Es beginnt, es folgt Werbung für ein Wrestling Event, man sieht was passiert ist letzte Woche, es folgt Werbung, Es kommt das eigentliche und mitten im Kampf kommt Werbung, Werbung zuende und der Kampf geht weiter, Werbung für Wrestling Event, ich höre auf zu schauen weil ich keinen Bock mehr habe auf scheiß Werbung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht die leiseste Ahnung - ich muss damals 14 oder 15 Jahre alt gewesen sein und weiß nur, dass der "gute" Undertaker blaue Handschuhe trug und der "böse" hatte graue an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bin mir nicht sicher...war denke mal Kane, der is ca. so groß wie der Taker. Naja oder der angesprochene Cousin vom Taker.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, ich schaue kein Wrestling mehr wegen einen Grund:
> 
> Es beginnt, es folgt Werbung für ein Wrestling Event, man sieht was passiert ist letzte Woche, es folgt Werbung, Es kommt das eigentliche und mitten im Kampf kommt Werbung, Werbung zuende und der Kampf geht weiter, Werbung für Wrestling Event, ich höre auf zu schauen weil ich keinen Bock mehr habe auf scheiß Werbung.


Du kannst die Folgen auch im Internet (auf YT ziemlich legal, sonst im Netz eher nicht) auf Englisch sehen mit viel weniger, auf YT sogar ohne Werbeunterbrechungen.


----------



## Skatero (19. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, ich schaue kein Wrestling mehr wegen einen Grund:
> 
> Es beginnt, es folgt Werbung für ein Wrestling Event, man sieht was passiert ist letzte Woche, es folgt Werbung, Es kommt das eigentliche und mitten im Kampf kommt Werbung, Werbung zuende und der Kampf geht weiter, Werbung für Wrestling Event, ich höre auf zu schauen weil ich keinen Bock mehr habe auf scheiß Werbung.



Dann schaust du aber auch sonst nichts mehr im Fernseher oder?


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher...war denke mal Kane, der is ca. so groß wie der Taker.



fahahahahhail. :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> fahahahahhail. :>



Da blickt doch keiner mehr durch, wanns Kane, wanns Takers Cousin ist...Außerdem hab ich mich nie so wirklich mit dem Zeug um Kane und Taker beschäftigt.


----------



## The Paladin (19. August 2010)

@Skatero: Ich schaue ORF 1, ORF 2, N-TV und N-24. Alles mit ganz Wenig Werbung und sehr gute Programme ^^


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Da blickt doch keiner mehr durch, wanns Kane, wanns Takers Cousin ist...Außerdem hab ich mich nie so wirklich mit dem Zeug um Kane und Taker beschäftigt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Komm icq...muss dir was Zeigen. XD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

lol Edou ist der wandelnde Wrestling-Almanach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> lol Edou ist der wandelnde Wrestling-Almanach.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, eigentlich war Alkopop mein "Meister" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> lol Edou ist der wandelnde Wrestling-Almanach.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nunja, ich kenne irgendwie zuviele sinnlose Fakten von Wrestlern...da wäre der eine, der seine Karriere beenden musste, weil er von nem Pizzahut Wagen angefahren wurde...:


http://cagematch.de/?id=2&nr=1480&gimmick=Warlord


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nunja, ich kenne irgendwie zuviele sinnlose Fakten von Wrestlern...da wäre der eine, der seine Karriere beenden musste, weil er von nem Pizzahut Wagen angefahren wurde...:
> 
> 
> http://cagematch.de/...gimmick=Warlord


Jo, dafür kenn ich solche sinnlosen fakten nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (19. August 2010)

Ich hab nur mal gesehen wie der Undertaker angefahren wurde und das Auto explodierte o.O


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

So, der Chosen One wir sich jetzt auch in seinen Sarg legen. Bis Morgen, schwärmt noch Fleißig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2010)

Bin mal weg bis später. D:

Wer was über Wrestling wissen will kanns fragen, ich werde es später beantworten.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (19. August 2010)

Semmel, Edou.. kommt sofort in ICQ on..


SOFORT!

Edit: Natoll, jetzt gehn sie pennen :/


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Semmel, Edou.. kommt sofort in ICQ on..
> 
> 
> SOFORT!
> ...



Warum?


----------



## Thoor (19. August 2010)

Nacht Schwärmer P:


----------



## Edou (19. August 2010)

Ok, jetzt aber echt Weg.


----------



## Dominau (19. August 2010)

Nacht ihr beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (19. August 2010)

Ich zock jetzt gerade GoW 2 , so supe geil des Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2010)

Noch jmd da? D:


----------



## Dweencore (19. August 2010)

ja ich


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> ja ich


D:

Soll ich mich jetzt freuen oder Angst haben?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

So halb. In der Glotze läuft "The Departed". Der Film ist ganz okay, auch wenn ich eine Allergie gegen DiCaprio habe.


----------



## Dweencore (19. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> D:
> Soll ich mich jetzt freuen oder Angst haben?


Mhh, mir egal.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> So halb. In der Glotze läuft "The Departed". Der Film ist ganz okay, auch wenn ich eine Allergie gegen DiCaprio habe.



Ich wollte den Abend mit irgendwelchen sozialdebilen Leuten (wenn auch vieles gespielt/zurechtgeschnitten ist) in einer 0815 Sendung ausklingen lassen, jetzt waren des eigentlich ziemlich normale Langweiler...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gVy6Yl6Lqm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Toktokitokititolktolk!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Gibt's für sowas net RTL (2)? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf die ist doch eigentlich immer Verlass.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Gibt's für sowas net RTL (2)?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



...


Ja, es war RTL 2...

D:


----------



## Dweencore (20. August 2010)

> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Sind Drogen nicht illegal?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Sind Drogen nicht illegal?


Das Geheimnis liegt in 4 Generationen Geschwisterliebe. D:


----------



## Viper117 (20. August 2010)

ich klink mich auch mal ein zur späten Stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



moin alle zusammen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. August 2010)

Viper117 schrieb:


> ich klink mich auch mal ein zur späten Stunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Moin.


----------



## Dweencore (20. August 2010)

Abend Viper


----------



## Dweencore (20. August 2010)

Ich geh jetzt aber auch mal schlafen.
Also dann bis morgen


----------



## Viper117 (20. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt aber auch mal schlafen.
> Also dann bis morgen



machs gut ^^


----------



## Viper117 (20. August 2010)

Sturmfrei !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Thema für mich ^^


----------



## Naho (20. August 2010)

es war einmal eine ellen ,
die wollte ein zelt aufstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na wer kennt sich aus?


----------



## Ykon (20. August 2010)

Naho schrieb:


> na wer kennt sich aus?



Die Anleitung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2010)

Episch *-*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RZVhyoxFIQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (20. August 2010)

Hallo Liebe Nachtschwaermer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd beim Blind Guardian Konzert anwesend sein im Oktober shalalalala
und aus dem Grund auch ein tolles Lied: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv-Nn-yNpAQ


@ razyl jeah das Vid ist gut...


----------



## riesentrolli (20. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiQoVv0FSKQ[/youtube]


----------



## Thoor (20. August 2010)

Guten Abend Kameraden P:


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2010)

mit vorband oder nur blind guardian dragon? :O


----------



## Thoor (20. August 2010)

Morgen kauf ich mir 3 neue Piercings für mein Helix und co :S


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Morgen kauf ich mir 3 neue Piercings für mein Helix und co :S






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (20. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vermutlich 1 fake plug, 1 ohrring mit nieten und ne niete fürs helix :s

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHkPJ1ACLrg&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

giev :S


----------



## The Paladin (20. August 2010)

Guten Abend, ich habe endlich TF2, aber es ist noch nicht fertig. Morgen ist der Download sicher fertig ^^

Jemand interesse mich Morgen in TF2 zu Unterrichten oder mir jetzt ein paar Hilfreiche Tipps zu geben?


----------



## Thoor (20. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Guten Abend, ich habe endlich TF2, aber es ist noch nicht fertig. Morgen ist der Download sicher fertig ^^
> 
> Jemand interesse mich Morgen in TF2 zu Unterrichten oder mir jetzt ein paar Hilfreiche Tipps zu geben?



TF2? o.O


----------



## The Paladin (20. August 2010)

Google Hilft @Thoor, Mit TF2 ist Team Fortress 2 gemeint.


----------



## Skatero (20. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Google Hilft @Thoor, Mit TF2 ist Team Fortress 2 gemeint.



Mit Google würde man auch Tipps finden...


----------



## Thoor (20. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Google Hilft @Thoor, Mit TF2 ist Team Fortress 2 gemeint.



Keine bekloppten Kinder Abkürzungen benutzen würde ebenfalls helfen.


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Keine bekloppten Kinder Abkürzungen benutzen würde ebenfalls helfen.



Man könnte auch einfach die Abkürzungen sofort erkennen, da sie gebräuchlich sind...


----------



## Thoor (20. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man könnte auch einfach die Abkürzungen sofort erkennen, da sie gebräuchlich sind...



Sorry das ich nicht von jedem Spiel auf der Welt die Abkürzung kenne o.O


----------



## The Paladin (20. August 2010)

TF2 ist die offizielle Abkürzung.

Genauso wie:

WoW (Kennt jeder)
GoW (God of War)
CoD (Call of Duty)
BF (Battlefield)

Mehr fällt mir nicht ein ^^


----------



## Viper117 (20. August 2010)

Nabend alle zusammen =)


----------



## dragon1 (20. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mit vorband oder nur blind guardian dragon? :O



Huh was vorband *keinahnungvonnix* ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Huh was vorband *keinahnungvonnix* ?



meistens treten so große bands wie blind guardian auch mit einer vorband auf, also wenn die auf tournee gehen ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (20. August 2010)

mal n bisschen kinski gucken. soo fantastisch


----------



## Dweencore (20. August 2010)

Abend


----------



## Asayur (20. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> TF2 ist die offizielle Abkürzung.
> 
> Genauso wie:
> 
> ...



GoW kann auch Gears of War sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. August 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## Petersburg (20. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallo.



Euer Gott ist wieder da, verbeugt euch vor mir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Euer Gott ist wieder da, verbeugt euch vor mir!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö.


----------



## Petersburg (20. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja mein Gott, wie ihr befehlt !
> 
> *verbeug*



Fix'd


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2010)

HEy Leutz. 
Was geht ab?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> HEy Leutz.
> Was geht ab?


Nix...frag Petersburg, der hat grad wieder seine Gottkomplexe.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. August 2010)

jeeep..grad aus der gs zurück..boaaah die razor chickaz die da gedanced haben waren soo nice!!1..ich verspüre schon grad lust mir ne razor maus zu kaufen :O


----------



## Petersburg (20. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nix...frag Petersburg, der hat grad wieder seine Gottkomplexe.



Sie sagten ich habe einen Gottkomplex... Ich bin Gott!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Sie sagten ich habe einen Smileykomplex... Ich bin ein Smiley
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aus DT geklaut...

und btw Fix'd!


----------



## Dropz (20. August 2010)

nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat wer lust auf sc2?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. August 2010)

dich bronzi steck ich doch in die tasch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (20. August 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> dich bronzi steck ich doch in die tasch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hasse die bronze liga da sind "fast" alle terra und spielen 6,7 rax no fun noob bo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (20. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich könnte schwören dass dieser Satz aus Dt kommt, aber Petersburg hat ihn zuerst gesagt. Petersburg Ftw!
> *vor Petersburg verbeug*



Fix'd


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Fix'd



Niemals!


----------



## Petersburg (20. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Petersburg ftw!



fix'd² 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> fix'd²
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:<


ORLY?


----------



## Petersburg (20. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin dein Größter Fan Petersburg!!!



Danke danke, musst ja nicht gleich vor begeisterung ausflippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Danke danke, musst ja nicht gleich vor begeisterung ausflippen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lass das bitte, es nervt....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (20. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lass das bitte, es nervt....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



144491 Get 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (21. August 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich hasse die bronze liga da sind "fast" alle terra und spielen 6,7 rax no fun noob bo
> ...


wow... wie schwer zu kontern.. rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (21. August 2010)

Wenn du nicht Alu als Avatar hättest würde ich dich ja für völlig durchgeknallt halten Petersburg, so bist du nur so Irre wie ich auch *gg*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (21. August 2010)

@Alkopopsteuer: Ne, oder, die ist nicht echt so raus gegangen?! Wie genial ist das denn, ich mochte die Bild noch nie, aber das hat schon fast Stand Up Comedy Qualität oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> @Alkopopsteuer: Ne, oder, die ist nicht echt so raus gegangen?!


kp, der Bild trau ich sowas zu.


----------



## Asayur (21. August 2010)

Ja, das allerdings, denen trau ich mittlerweile viel zu ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. August 2010)

Bin mal schlafen.


----------



## Dweencore (21. August 2010)

Wo bekommt iht solche bIlder eigentlich immer her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nacht Alkopopsteuer


----------



## Dominau (21. August 2010)

Wer gewinnt..

Boxxy oder Tabby?


----------



## Petersburg (21. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wer gewinnt..
> 
> Boxxy oder Tabby?



What


----------



## Dropz (21. August 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wow... wie schwer zu kontern.. rofl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie denn?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (21. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> What



Absofort bin ich nicht länger in deiner Shift Crew !


----------



## Dropz (21. August 2010)

noch jemand da?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (21. August 2010)

Nö

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8EBgv64GEQ

&#9829;


----------



## Dropz (21. August 2010)

mööp? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (21. August 2010)

muuuuuuuuh...

alter ich hab echt nix zu tun.


----------



## Grushdak (21. August 2010)

Wollen die einen ärgern?^^



> Hallo
> 
> vielen Dank für die Bestellung des neuen Audi Q7.
> 
> ...


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. August 2010)

Den Wagen will eh keiner


----------



## Dominau (21. August 2010)

Ich nehm ihn wenn du ihn nicht haben willst.
Solange ich nichts bezahlen muss :>


----------



## Dominau (21. August 2010)

Hier sind 4 Leute und keiner schreibt was o.Ö


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. August 2010)

jo


----------



## Dominau (21. August 2010)

Verdammt, mir ist grad eingefallen das ich ja morgen arbeiten muss :/
Hab den Job erster seit gestern, total vergessen.


----------



## Dropz (21. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nice


----------



## Dominau (21. August 2010)

Nagut, ich geh mal schlafen :/

Bis dann !


----------



## Dropz (21. August 2010)

gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2010)

letzt0r


----------



## riesentrolli (21. August 2010)

erst0r?


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2010)

nabend 
grad wieder ausm urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. August 2010)

Nabnd.


----------



## Dweencore (21. August 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Edou (21. August 2010)

GUte nacht, oder so.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. August 2010)

lame nachttischwärmer :-(


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2010)

chris jericho hatn kurzen


----------



## Dominau (21. August 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> chris jericho hatn kurzen



Trve. trve.


----------



## Viper117 (21. August 2010)

Nabend =)
Noch jemand grad aus Köln zurück ^^??


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2010)

ne morgen hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2010)

blub


----------



## Thoor (21. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> blub



Wie gehts der Illidan Puppe :S


----------



## Petersburg (21. August 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHA OWNED LOL!!!... öhm... fc? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2010)

super, die hat jetzt neue hörner. die alten ham mir nichtmehr gefallen.


petersburg...selber fc


----------



## Petersburg (21. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> super, die hat jetzt neue hörner. die alten ham mir nichtmehr gefallen.
> 
> 
> petersburg...selber fc



Du sagst es alte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2010)

Du bist älter als ich, Petersburg, also halt mal den Ball flach, ja?

btw kann ich nicht schlafen. Dabei hab ich nur 2gläser cola getrunken


----------



## Petersburg (21. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Du bist älter als ich, Petersburg, also halt mal den Ball flach, ja?
> 
> btw kann ich nicht schlafen. Dabei hab ich nur 2gläser cola getrunken



Wie wärs, wenn du jetzt noch 2 Gläser -Cola trinkst? Dann hast du doch keine Cola getrunken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2010)

wow, wieeee lustig -.-


----------



## Petersburg (21. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> wow, wieeee lustig -.-



Ist heute nicht Troll Samstag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2010)

nein.


----------



## Thoor (21. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> super, die hat jetzt neue hörner. die alten ham mir nichtmehr gefallen.
> 
> 
> petersburg...selber fc



darf ich sie mal knuffen :s


----------



## blaQmind (22. August 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Soladra (22. August 2010)

mich? nein.
Die Puppe? Ok
*Illiplüschtier reich*


----------



## Petersburg (22. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> mich? nein.
> Die Puppe? Ok
> *Illiplüschtier reich*



Wuäh ich will eine Arthas Puppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (22. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> mich? nein.
> Die Puppe? Ok
> *Illiplüschtier reich*



Dankööö

*knuff*

hmm... dies irgendwie... verbraucht


----------



## Petersburg (22. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dankööö
> 
> *knuff*
> 
> hmm... dies irgendwie... verbraucht



o_Ô


----------



## Soladra (22. August 2010)

hä? nein warte...HÄ?


----------



## Soladra (22. August 2010)

*Arthaspuppe entwerf*


----------



## mmeCeliné (22. August 2010)

vorletzter.


----------



## Sunyo (22. August 2010)

letzter?


----------



## Kasdwerlulz (22. August 2010)

Sunyo schrieb:


> letzter?



nö


----------



## Dweencore (22. August 2010)

Erster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Erster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine Minute zu früh...


----------



## Dweencore (22. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eine Minute zu früh...


Kommt auf die Uhr an


----------



## Krügerl (22. August 2010)

N´Abend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. August 2010)

Hallo!


----------



## Thoor (22. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallo!



Einmal Döner mit Schokosauce zum mitnehmen bitte!


----------



## Edou (22. August 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## Soladra (22. August 2010)

hi thoor, ich hab was für dich!


----------



## Dweencore (22. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Einmal Döner mit Schokosauce zum mitnehmen bitte!


Mit was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Einmal Döner mit Schokosauce zum mitnehmen bitte!



Döner ist aus...Die Schokosauce...die war auch aus...


macht dann 3,50 €...


----------



## Edou (22. August 2010)

Und 2€ Kosten der Mühe fürs Nachsehen wegen.


----------



## The Paladin (22. August 2010)

So, ich habe ein neues Bild gemacht, ich habe diesen Typen gekillt und als ich sah wie er da so rumliegt musste ich einfach einen Screenshot machen. + Text von mir ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Für die, die es nicht verstehen, Das Sandvich ist eine Sekundäre Waffe für den Heavy (Bild Oben). Und der Scout versucht es ihm Streitig zu machen ^^

Hier zu sehen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_eaE-_GDbmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (22. August 2010)

Mach doch eine Anspielung an das "LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE!" video..


LEAVE HEAVY ALONE oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (22. August 2010)

Heavy kann sich selbst Verteidigen, nur braucht er 2 Sachen im Leben:

Ein Sandvich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mb-gfWjVcCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und den Medic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und übrigens, als Medic kann man auch gut Kämpfen, Syringe Gun ist Genial.


----------



## Soladra (22. August 2010)

blub


----------



## Petersburg (22. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> blub



Owned lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (22. August 2010)

warum?


----------



## Jester (22. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pfPPc-wHcj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Te Quiero!


----------



## Skatero (22. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Te Quiero!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PdMO1S7HHAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Puta!


----------



## Dominau (22. August 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Te Quiero!



... Puta !

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8irMljPEyTM[/video]

Edit: Böser Skatero


----------



## Soladra (22. August 2010)

http://instantrimshot.com/


----------



## Petersburg (22. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> http://instantrimshot.com/



http://instantrimshot.com/index.php?sound=csi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. August 2010)

Hallo!


----------



## Dweencore (23. August 2010)

Nabend


----------



## The Paladin (23. August 2010)

In den Nachtschwärmer-Thread ist immer weniger und weniger los .....

Ich versuche ein paar Nachtschwärmer anzulocken:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zm1_zBSUYFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dieses Lied zeigt die Gemütlichkeit in den Nachtschwärmer-Thread ^^


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2010)

n abend


----------



## Firun (23. August 2010)

guten abend liebe user  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (23. August 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> guten abend liebe user
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aloha 

first after green! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (23. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Aloha
> 
> first after green!
> 
> ...



Petersburg, good old friend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (23. August 2010)

Im Siegesrausch voller Alkohol lassen wir die Fahnen wehen
Durst und Schweiss - Heiss der Preis
Um Triumphe zu erleben
Kann es denn was schöneres geben als Weltmeister zu sein 

Übelster Partyknaller ._.


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2010)

Thor, ich hab was für dich!


----------



## Petersburg (23. August 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Petersburg, good old friend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du sagst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Im Siegesrausch voller Alkohol lassen wir die Fahnen wehen
> Durst und Schweiss - Heiss der Preis
> Um Triumphe zu erleben
> Kann es denn was schöneres geben als Weltmeister zu sein
> ...



Yay! Onkelz.


----------



## Krügerl (24. August 2010)

*gäääääähn* Abend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Dweencore (24. August 2010)

Nacht


----------



## Krügerl (24. August 2010)

Nachtilein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (24. August 2010)

Ich geh auch mal in Bett, nacht Buffed.


----------



## Krügerl (24. August 2010)

*gähn* Ich werde mich dann auch einmal in die Federn hauen.
Eine erholsame Nachtruhe, liebe Buffies! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. August 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## Edou (24. August 2010)

N1ce Story, Bro!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. August 2010)

Edou21:05 *Metal ist shice.....**
**
**D:
*


----------



## Edou (24. August 2010)

Edou21:05 *Metal ist shice.....
*joke* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sollt der Smiley sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Wenn alles Posten. *


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> *Metal ist shice.....*



Du hast es schon wieder gesagt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. August 2010)

Über sowas macht man keine Witze Edou, da hört der Spaß echt auf...wie manche übertreiben müssen...


----------



## Petersburg (24. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Metal ist shice.....*



*Duck und weg*


----------



## Thoor (24. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Thor, ich hab was für dich!



Was denn :S


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *Duck und weg*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u0e77y6zgmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Du wirst bald herausfinden, wer mit "them" gemeint ist. :>


----------



## Edou (24. August 2010)

Tjo, dann hast du das Recht zu Sterben, oder Nerv mich nicht. Ich mach über sowas SPaß wenn ich will. Es ist ja nicht über z.b Juden die sich gekränkt dadurch fühlen könnten.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. August 2010)

Ich hab was für Soladra: Eine Illidanpuppe mit dreifach verstärktem Nacken...frag nicht wieso dreifach verstärkt aber er ist verdammt nochmal dreifach verstärkt!




@Edou: Du hast das doch nicht jetzt echt ernst genommen oder? D:


----------



## Edou (24. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab was für Soladra: Eine Illidanpuppe mit dreifach verstärktem Nacken...frag nicht wieso dreifach verstärkt aber er ist verdammt nochmal dreifach verstärkt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur weil ich dir das Recht zu Sterben gegeben hab? Nee...:O


----------



## Petersburg (24. August 2010)

Ihr seid doch alle Verrückt! o_Ô 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (24. August 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Petersburg (24. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Nabend



Kratos Vs. Alucard, wer gewinnt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Kratos Vs. Alucard, wer gewinnt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich.


----------



## Petersburg (24. August 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich.



Figuren aus Soul Eater zählen nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (24. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Kratos Vs. Alucard, wer gewinnt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alucard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kratos vs Der ewige Untote

wer gewinnt?


----------



## Thoor (24. August 2010)

Mia mia mi amore...

ich möchte spanisch können :s


----------



## Petersburg (24. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mia mia mi amore...
> 
> ich möchte spanisch können :s



Und ich Latein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mia mia mi amore...
> 
> ich möchte spanisch können :s



Dann lerne es.


----------



## The Paladin (24. August 2010)

Kratos gegen niedere Geschöpfe antreten zu lassen ist Sinnlos, er gewinnt immer. 

Wie wäre es mit:

Kratos vs. Chuck Norris

Wer gewinnt da? Ich tippe auf Kraots, der hat bis jetzt jeden Fertig gemacht, auch sich selbst ^^


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2010)

Metal only is hja mal goil


----------



## The Paladin (24. August 2010)

Und nun in Hochdeutsch bitte.


----------



## Thoor (24. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Metal only is hja mal goil



Du hast was für mich? :<


----------



## Petersburg (24. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Und nun in Hochdeutsch bitte.



[Insert Random Flame here.]


----------



## Ykon (24. August 2010)

@ The Paladin: [Insert Random Flame here.]


----------



## The Paladin (24. August 2010)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt.


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du hast was für mich? :<



*Thoor ne Arthaspuppe reich*


----------



## Ykon (24. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt.



Nicht meine Idee, sprich mit meinen Auftragsgebern.


----------



## Thoor (24. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *Thoor ne Arthaspuppe reich*



:O

Danke!

*anarthaspuppekuschel*

er riecht nach grausamen Mord, wie toll!

Danke Sola <3


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2010)

bitte bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (24. August 2010)

bremen inner CL. sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne: nabend!


----------



## Krügerl (24. August 2010)

Guten Abend, liebe Buffies! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Germanfreez (25. August 2010)

Abend =)


----------



## Petersburg (25. August 2010)

Germanfreez schrieb:


> Abend =)



Kenn dich nicht, Frischfleisch?

Ich bekomm die Nieren und die Leber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (25. August 2010)

och, aber ich mag leberknödel so...teilen,ich kochs dafür?


----------



## mastergamer (25. August 2010)

Nabölööön Leute.


----------



## Soladra (25. August 2010)

hi gammy


----------



## mastergamer (25. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> hi gammy



Gammy? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. mein neuer Rufname nun?


----------



## Soladra (25. August 2010)

jep


----------



## mastergamer (25. August 2010)

Okay. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.. ich geh Battelfield spielen. Warum wird' der Banner in meiner Sig nie aktualisiert?


----------



## Soladra (25. August 2010)

weiß inderdrehstuhl?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. August 2010)

Abend! HILFE ICH BIN AM ERTRINKEN!


----------



## Edou (25. August 2010)

Dann nimm den Kopf aus der Spüle. :S


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Dann nimm den Kopf aus der Spüle. :S



D:


Danke.


----------



## Edou (25. August 2010)

Hm, gerettet. :<


----------



## riesentrolli (25. August 2010)

batman <3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbmrCMy9UgM


----------



## Krügerl (25. August 2010)

WHAAAAAAAAZUUUUUUUUUUUP?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (25. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> jep



Wie ist meiner :S


----------



## Soladra (25. August 2010)

Thoor? Gefällt dir dein neues Spielzeug.


----------



## Thoor (25. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Thoor? Gefällt dir dein neues Spielzeug.



JAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah das so doll knuffig :S Ist schon ganz verknuddelt :S

Dankööö 

Machst mir noch Frostmourne dazu :<


----------



## Soladra (25. August 2010)

Nähen oer Filzen?


----------



## Thoor (25. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nähen oer Filzen?



Filzen, dann kratzt es so schön *.*


----------



## The Paladin (25. August 2010)

Guten Abend




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bye


----------



## Krügerl (25. August 2010)

Irgendwie ist der Thread auch nicht mehr das, was er einmal war...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. August 2010)

Um Razyl zu zitieren: Das liegt daran das die neuen alle doof sind und die alten fast alle weg sind.


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Um Razyl zu zitieren: Das liegt daran das die neuen alle doof sind und die alten fast alle weg sind.



Hier gabs aber immer wieder mal "Neuanschaffungen" und "Generationswechsel". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. August 2010)

Nur mich seid ihr nie losgeworden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. August 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## Dweencore (26. August 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Thoor (26. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hier gabs aber immer wieder mal "Neuanschaffungen" und "Generationswechsel".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es wird Zeit, Zam, lass uns einen Spaziergang machen!

Btw das Lied hier rockt :'D

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUj1iSHGr5Q&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Um Razyl zu zitieren: Das liegt daran das die neuen alle doof sind und die alten fast alle weg sind.



Genau! 


ZAM schrieb:


> Hier gabs aber immer wieder mal "Neuanschaffungen" und "Generationswechsel".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, das ist das Leben... trotzdem unschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (26. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hier gabs aber immer wieder mal "Neuanschaffungen" und "Generationswechsel".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kauf uns mal jemand neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2010)

harter kern ftw


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> harter kern ftw



yo!


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> harter kern ftw



/sign!


----------



## yves1993 (26. August 2010)

Aahahahaha ich kann nemtehr @ Facebook Fail bei Popstars xDDD

Göttlicher fail!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2010)

der name von deinem wl ist aber extra so scheisse oder?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> der name von deinem wl ist aber extra so scheisse oder?



O
M
G


----------



## yves1993 (26. August 2010)

944 Forum Posts mit dem WL in der Signatur und ihr merkt es erst jetzt?

Nice!

Und ja das ist absichtlich.


----------



## eMJay (26. August 2010)

Der Name..... lol..... omg......ich weis nicht ob ich so jemanden in eine Gruppe laden würde.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> 944 Forum Posts mit dem WL in der Signatur und ihr merkt es erst jetzt?



bisher bist weder du noch deine sig mir aufgefallen


----------



## mookuh (26. August 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> 944 Forum Posts mit dem WL in der Signatur und ihr merkt es erst jetzt?
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Und ja das ist absichtlich.



hätten wir es früher merken sollen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (26. August 2010)

Sehr geehrtes Buffed Team

Ich hätte gerne eines der folgenden Fahrzeuge:

- Plymouth Road Runner 7L Maschine
- Chevrolet Camaro Big Block 8 Zylinder Motor mit 7Liter ungezähmter Kraft
- Chevrolet Chevelle 7.2L V8 Mocken

Freundliche Grüsse

Thoor

PS: Wenn ich keinen Wagen von euch bekomme kaufe ich kein buffed.de Magazin mehr, wollt ihr das?

HAR HAR HAR HAR

Ne im Ernst mal... diese 3 Fahrzeuge sind so absolut toll :S Aber was der Hubraum trinkt möcht ich nicht wissen :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2010)

sehr interessant


----------



## Tabuno (26. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> sehr interessant


not


----------



## yves1993 (26. August 2010)

Mh stimmt, im Nachtschwärmer bin ich weniger aktiv :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Mh stimmt, im Nachtschwärmer bin ich weniger aktiv :<



und auch sonst bist du mir nirgendwo aufgefallen


----------



## Thoor (26. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> sehr interessant



Ruhe Brillchen sonst kannst dir gleich neues Gestell kaufen!


----------



## yves1993 (26. August 2010)

Ist vielleicht auch besser so :_D

Edit: Ich hasse diese Pizzawerbungen wenn man gerade selber:

a) Hunger hat
b) Selber keine Pizza im Haus hat
c) Zu faul ist, sich eine zu bestellen >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ruhe Brillchen sonst kannst dir gleich neues Gestell kaufen!



pff vor knapp über 3k posts hab ich keine angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (26. August 2010)

Ich hät gern nen Defender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> pff vor knapp über 3k posts hab ich keine angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noch 101 Posts für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (26. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> pff vor knapp über 3k posts hab ich keine angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Letzte Warnung!

@Moo, wennschon Range Rover Sport oder nen Humvee :S Damit plfügst du wenigstens ALLES :3


----------



## yves1993 (26. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noch 101 Posts für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Besser wären 3438 :O


----------



## eMJay (26. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn wir schon dabei sind.... sonst kündige ich mein ABO


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Letzte Warnung!
> 
> @Moo, wennschon Range Rover Sport oder nen Humvee :S Damit plfügst du wenigstens ALLES :3



pfff...
hol nen mod, aber...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VWEpWb1Nt8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (26. August 2010)

Spammer, Spammer Everywhere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. August 2010)

Oi!


----------



## Petersburg (26. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Oi!



Ich bin viel mehr Gott als duuuuu! ätsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (26. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich bin viel mehr Gott als duuuuu! ätsch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Niemand geht über Humpel!


----------



## Petersburg (26. August 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Niemand geht über Humpel!



Doch ich, mit meinen Fußball schuhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. August 2010)

Stiefel > Fußballschühchen


----------



## Petersburg (26. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Stiefel > Fußballschühchen



Pfff, ich hab mehr Post als du, also hast du nix zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. August 2010)

Pfff, mein Account ist 3 Jahre älter als deiner, geh weg du Jungspund.


----------



## Thoor (26. August 2010)

Alle die den Acc nach 06 errichtet haben bitte mal ruhig sein.

Danke...

Das nennt man TREUE!

BTW: HAI HUMPEL :3


----------



## mookuh (26. August 2010)

wer will den nächsten "humpel 4 mod thread" aufmachen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> wer will den nächsten "humpel 4 mod thread" aufmachen?



ein lachmann 4 mod thread bitte


----------



## eMJay (26. August 2010)

Mein Acc ist noch älter......


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. August 2010)

Jau, macht mal wieder ein paar "4 mod" Threads auf, ich hab lang nix mehr zum Bannieren gehabt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (26. August 2010)

Warum kann ich den schönen Bann- Smily- Hammer nicht posten.... den von ZAM???


----------



## Petersburg (26. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Jau, macht mal wieder ein paar "4 mod" Threads auf, ich hab lang nix mehr zum Bannieren gehabt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... Razyl machts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. August 2010)

Ich mag dich nicht Kitten. :/


----------



## mookuh (26. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Jau, macht mal wieder ein paar "4 mod" Threads auf, ich hab lang nix mehr zum Bannieren gehabt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich wurde damals weder verwarnt noch gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur der Thread ging zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (26. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich mag dich nicht Kitten. :/



Wieder was das dir gemeinsam haben :S
Aber ich mag Kittens Kätzchen :S


----------



## Petersburg (26. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wieder was das dir gemeinsam haben :S
> Aber ich mag Kittens Kätzchen :S



Ich mag Kitten, ihr 06er seid echt merkwürdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letzt0r! xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JOOZk9VuegM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Skin the Tiger!

Btw. Abend. D:


----------



## Edou (27. August 2010)

Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2010)

Guten Abend =)


----------



## Thoor (27. August 2010)

The quiero Puta :S

Wusste gar nicht das des sowas heisst =(


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2010)

tag


----------



## The Paladin (27. August 2010)

In ein paar Tagen ist es soweit. Dann bin ich im Bundesheer und habe keine Ahnung was mich Erwartet. Aber ich habe mich schon darauf vorbereitet gequält, verarscht und erniedrigt zu werden. ^^


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Dann bin ich im Bundesheer



Mein Beileid...


----------



## Petersburg (27. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> In ein paar Tagen ist es soweit. Dann bin ich im Bundesheer und habe keine Ahnung was mich Erwartet. Aber ich habe mich schon darauf vorbereitet gequält, verarscht und erniedrigt zu werden. ^^



Mein Beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mist Razyl war schneller :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2010)

kannst du auch direkt heiraten paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (27. August 2010)

Hm, ich sagte ich habe mich darauf eingestellt. Egal wie hart es wird, ich werde durchhalten und am Ende als Mann nachhausegehen der Disziplin gelernt hat (Hoffe ich). Euer Beileid nehme ich mal als positiv an ^^

Villeicht mache ich hier einen Thread auf mit den Titel "Tagebuch eines Rekruten", na? Ich finde das hört sich gut an ^^

Hm, hier mal villeicht ein Satz der vorkommen könte: "Tag 24, ich ließ die Seife Fallen, Arschschmerzen" 

Ich konnte nicht widerstehen, ich versuche die ganze Sache mit dem Heer mit Humor zu meistern ^^


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hm, ich sagte ich habe mich darauf eingestellt. Egal wie hart es wird, ich werde durchhalten und am Ende als Mann nachhausegehen der Disziplin gelernt hat (Hoffe ich). Euer Beileid nehme ich mal als positiv an ^^



Lust wie alle das Gefühl haben im Militär werden sie vom Milchbubi zum Superrambo erzogen... wenn du 10 Jahre gedient hast unter anderem in diversen Speical Force Einheiten, dann können wir darüber reden. Ein Mann zeichnet sich hauptsächlich durch seinen biologischen Unterschied gegenüber dem feminimen Geschlecht aus.


----------



## Rayon (28. August 2010)

hab bald Musterung... und ich will nicht zur Bundeswehr. ^^ Hoffe ich werde ausgemustert. Geb mir jedenfalls Mühe. Tipps wie ich ausgemustert werden kann?


----------



## Seph018 (28. August 2010)

same here Rayon. Ich warte ja nur darauf bis er mir sagt, ich hätte eine tödliche Krankheit. Ich war so lange nicht beim Arzt, irgendwas werd ich schon haben ...


----------



## The Paladin (28. August 2010)

Nun, viele Leute wollten Ausgemustert werden als ich bei der Musterung war. Dumm stellen hilft nicht, die haben dort Psychologen die das erkennen und wenn du Körperlich gut bist, dann bist du sowieso Tauglich. Sieh mich an: Ich habe 115 Kilo, bin fast 1.90 groß und kann keine Liegestütze: Ergebnis der Musterung: Tauglichkeitsstufe 6/9

1: Untauglich
2 - 3: Vorübergehend Untauglich
4 - 9: Tauglich (4 - 5 Normaltauglich, 6 - 7 gut geeignet, 8 - 9 Rambo-tauglich ^^)
10: Nur Arnold Schwarzenegger hat diese Stufe erreicht

Edit: Schon lange nicht beim Arzt? Ich bin seit 8 nicht mehr beim Arzt gewesen und bei der Musterung haben die gesagt bei mir ist alles OK. Hier sind mal die Sachen die bei mir negativ waren bei der Musterung:

Linker Herzmuskel betont: Durch Übergewicht
Blut im Urin: Energydrinks sind Schuld daran
Auffällige Muttermale: Hab ich Untersuchen lassen und alles OK
Übergewicht: Ist nur mein Winterfett ^^
Erkältung wärend der Musterung: Kein Wunder wenn es keine Heizkörper oder dicke Decken dort gab: IM WINTER!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2010)

Wenn ich Glück habe, muss ichs nichmehr machen (seh schon, bin bestimmt der letzte Jahrgang ders machen muss).


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2010)

Das ist einer der Momente wo ich für meine SKoliose dankbar bin :S


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

Diskussionen auf youtube sind wie Rennen mit Beinlosen,
du wirst gewinnen, dass sogar ohne anstrengung
aber es stellt einfach nicht zufrieden : /


----------



## The Paladin (28. August 2010)

Hm, hast du es mit Demütigen versucht? Das stellt Zufrieden.

Oder versuche es mit dir ebenbürtigen Gegnern, es sollte solche auch auf Youtube geben.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hm, hast du es mit Demütigen versucht? Das stellt Zufrieden.
> 
> Oder versuche es mit dir ebenbürtigen Gegnern, es sollte solche auch auf Youtube geben.



Mhm ich glaube es demütigt sie zu tiefst wenn sie merken das ich recht habe und deshalb nicht mehr antworten können : /

Für Celiné gibt es keine Ebenbürtige Gegner!


Edit; das ding ist einfach, DU KANNST MIT sKa Hörern nicht diskuttieren, dass sind im prinzip - punks punks die gerne mal blasen...also trompeten!


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Für Celiné gibt es keine Ebenbürtige Gegner!



Stimmt, ich bin mächtiger.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Edit; das ding ist einfach, DU KANNST MIT sKa Hörern nicht diskuttieren, dass sind im prinzip - punks punks die gerne mal blasen...also trompeten!



Mhm - desweiteren Frage ich mich immernoch ob ich mir PES oder Fifa kaufen soll, würde mir PES einfach nur wegen dem selbstbau stadien kaufen....wie win das ist


----------



## Petersburg (28. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn ich Glück habe, muss ichs nichmehr machen (seh schon, bin bestimmt der letzte Jahrgang ders machen muss).



Joa Hoffentlich wirds weggesparrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: Und sollte ich doch noch zur musterung muss, muss ich noch einiges zu nehmen, wenn selbst The Paladin mit 115 Kg genommen wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (28. August 2010)

Hm, FIFA oder PES? Ich würde sagen ...... God of War 3

Aber ansonsten ist FIFA immer der Titelverteidiger der guten Fußballspiele, ich spiele immer noch FIFA 98 auf N64 ^^


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hm, FIFA oder PES? Ich würde sagen ...... God of War 3
> 
> Aber ansonsten ist FIFA immer der Titelverteidiger der guten Fußballspiele, ich spiele immer noch FIFA 98 auf N64 ^^



Ja Fifa hat halt einfach die Bundesliga lizens, und es ist halt einfach viel einfacher als fifa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (28. August 2010)

Ich spiele wow


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich spiele wow



Das ja cool, was ein Zufall


----------



## Petersburg (28. August 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich spiele wow



Gtfo... scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (28. August 2010)

Ich bin Taure


----------



## Petersburg (28. August 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich bin Taure



Wär ich nie drauf gekommen *zur Signatur blick* 

&#8364;: Wehe du sagst jz du bist krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

Celiné: Meine haare sind rot gefärbt : /
Nico: ...Warum willst du aussehen wie leute die keine seele haben?


----------



## Vrocas (28. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wär ich nie drauf gekommen *zur Signatur blick*



Mit diesem Taure habe ich schon 9644 Allianz Spieler genatzt!

Ich bin sehr stolz auf meinen Taure.

Dein Link

Das ist für dich weil du nicht so böse warst


----------



## Petersburg (28. August 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Mit diesem Taure habe ich schon 9644 Allianz Spieler genatzt!
> 
> Ich bin sehr stolz auf meinen Taure.
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch was für dich! http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4R-7ZO4I1pI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (28. August 2010)

Ich finde die Stelle cool an dem man sein Nippel sieht

Hey, du kannst meinen Taure ja mal besuchen kommen ich streife gerne durch Azeroth und vernichte jede Ally Stadt und jeden Ally der mir in die Quere kommt.


----------



## Petersburg (28. August 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich finde die Stelle cool an dem man sein Nippel sieht
> 
> Hey, du kannst meinen Taure ja mal besuchen kommen ich streife gerne durch Azeroth und vernichte jede Ally Stadt und jeden Ally der mir in die Quere kommt.



Will ich sehen, wenn du in Sw platzt, direckt 40 man raid auf dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (28. August 2010)

Ich habe es schonmal mit 41 Allys aufgenommen!

Aber durch irgendnen Bug bin ich dann beim Geistheiler gelandet, doofes bugs immer in wow...


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hab auch was für dich! http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4R-7ZO4I1pI
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NEVER GONNA GIVE YOU UP


----------



## Petersburg (28. August 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich habe es schonmal mit 41 Allys aufgenommen!
> 
> Aber durch irgendnen Bug bin ich dann beim Geistheiler gelandet, doofes bugs immer in wow...



Den Bugg kenn ich, passiert mir immer bei icc 25 hm wenn ich gerade alleine gegen den lk kämpfe o_O


----------



## Vrocas (28. August 2010)

Ach gegen nen Hirnlosen NPC zu kämpfen von dem es drölf Guides gibt is doch langweilig!


----------



## The Paladin (28. August 2010)

Ich gehe pennen, wärend ihr euch hier Amüsiert, bye


----------



## Petersburg (28. August 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ach gegen nen Hirnlosen NPC zu kämpfen von dem es drölf Guides gibt is doch langweilig!



Nicht auf Level 1 mit Fäusten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (28. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nicht auf Level 1 mit Fäusten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier, weil Ich dich so cool finde schenke ich dir das. (psst, meine lieblingsstelle is die wo er blinzelt!)


----------



## Petersburg (28. August 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Hier, weil Ich dich so cool finde schenke ich dir das. (psst, meine lieblingsstelle is die wo er blinzelt!)



Ich mag die Stelle, wo er im Gras liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iZpv2ofkNf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Typen sind so dermaßen win :'D


----------



## Vrocas (28. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Möchtest du mein Kuhfrau werden?


----------



## Petersburg (28. August 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Möchtest du mein Kuhfrau werden?



This is Madness o_O


----------



## Vrocas (28. August 2010)

Flanders?


----------



## Petersburg (28. August 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Flanders?



FLANDERS?! THIS IS SPATEEEEEEEEN


----------



## Vrocas (28. August 2010)

Hey Banana!


----------



## Petersburg (28. August 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Hey Banana!



Hey Plumkin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (28. August 2010)

omg ich hab das Video mit dem Plumpkin gerade gesehen!!!

In dieser Minute!

Sag wie schaust du in meinen Computer?!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2010)

lachmann in da house


----------



## Petersburg (28. August 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> omg ich hab das Video mit dem Plumpkin gerade gesehen!!!
> 
> In dieser Minute!
> 
> Sag wie schaust du in meinen Computer?!



HackZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> Flachmann in da house



Fix'd


----------



## Vrocas (28. August 2010)

ich geh bett nacht alle war toll nacht alle morgen!


----------



## Petersburg (28. August 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> ich geh bett nacht alle war toll nacht alle morgen!



Gute Nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2010)

und niemand sagt mir hallo .. :´(


----------



## xashija (28. August 2010)

Hallo Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2010)

wenigstens die admins sind noch nett hier! :O

hallo xashija 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bin weg D:
gute nacht


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. August 2010)

Gnähähä!


----------



## ZAM (28. August 2010)

Mafia 2 ist besser als ich dachte - nur extrem linear.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mafia 2 ist besser als ich dachte - nur extrem linear.


Finds immernoch geil, wie sie bei der gamescom einfach die ganz normalle Demo benutzt haben :'D


----------



## Krügerl (28. August 2010)

Ich wünsche den Nachtschwärmern noch eine gute Nacht und einen schönen Morgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2010)

Morgen bin ich exakt 1 Jahr auf buffed unterwegs!


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h7sVn0rPgsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mafia 2 ist besser als ich dachte - nur extrem linear.



Hast du was anderes erwartest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mafia 2 ist besser als ich dachte - nur extrem linear.



Mafia 2 rockt, kann man das online spielen eig :S bin atm noch an der Story <3


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mafia 2 rockt, kann man das online spielen eig :S bin atm noch an der Story <3



Nein, Mafia 2 besitzt weder einen freien Modus noch einen Online-Modus. Auf gut deutsch: Nach der Story ist Schluss.


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, Mafia 2 besitzt weder einen freien Modus noch einen Online-Modus. Auf gut deutsch: Nach der Story ist Schluss.



Na ja kannst ja einfach die Mission nicht machen und sonst bissl rumgurken... :s


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Na ja kannst ja einfach die Mission nicht machen und sonst bissl rumgurken... :s



Wo du aber auch nicht viel zu tun hast...


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo du aber auch nicht viel zu tun hast...



Na ja so wie ich das bis jetzt sehe gibts z.B. den Schrottplatz


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Na ja so wie ich das bis jetzt sehe gibts z.B. den Schrottplatz



Wahnsinn... aber Open-World-Elemente gibt es halt nicht gerade viele... gut, Mafia 2 soll auch kein Open-World-Spiel sein


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahnsinn... aber Open-World-Elemente gibt es halt nicht gerade viele... gut, Mafia 2 soll auch kein Open-World-Spiel sein



Na ja IMO ist es das mit Abstand realistische Spiel dies Art.


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Na ja IMO ist es das mit Abstand realistische Spiel dies Art.



Ich finde es nur schade, dass es a) zu kurz ist und b) man hätte mehr daraus machen können. Und das Ende ist sowieso... ausbaufähig (*Huhu DLC*)


----------



## Petersburg (28. August 2010)

Kauft mir jemand ein Uboot? Ich ziehe nach Rapture...


----------



## Bronzefisch (28. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Kauft mir jemand ein Uboot? Ich ziehe nach Rapture...



Was ist Rapture und wieso braucht man dafür ein U-Boot?


----------



## Petersburg (28. August 2010)

Bronzefisch schrieb:


> Was ist Rapture und wieso braucht man dafür ein U-Boot?



Nich dein ernst oder?


----------



## Silenzz (28. August 2010)

Ich glaub es zwar nicht, aber ich schreib wirklich im Nachtschwärmer-Fred

Njoa, N'Abend ihr Nasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2010)

moin


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2010)

Moha wens klappt *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Guten Morgen


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2010)

wat klappt?


----------



## Silenzz (28. August 2010)

Das wär jetzt auch meine Frage


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2010)

Das wird das perfekte Ende der Ferien wens Klappt \o/ *TODFREU* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2010)

ich werd jetzt sicher nicht nochmal fragen, deswegen, es wird nicht klappen blade


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2010)

man aufn mega Festival <3 Was von abends 17 uhr Bis morgens 7 Geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2010)

wieder so ein hardstyle crap? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2010)

wer weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BZW ja mit 6 oder mehr areas <3 Hunderten von geilen dj`s <3 Und moha so megaaaaa


----------



## 2boon4you (28. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wer weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Q-Base ?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2010)

2boon4you schrieb:


> Q-Base ?



jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (28. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> jap
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



würd ich auch gerne aber Arbeit und bisschen weit weg :/

dafür nächstes Jahr am The Qontinent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2010)

2boon4you schrieb:


> würd ich auch gerne aber Arbeit und bisschen weit weg :/
> 
> dafür nächstes Jahr am The Qontinent
> 
> ...



2 tage oder nur 1 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (28. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 2 tage oder nur 1 ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2 Tage natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (28. August 2010)

2boon4you schrieb:


> 2 Tage natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



moha *_* will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heute war ja mysteryland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2010)

Abend.


----------



## 2boon4you (28. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> moha *_* will auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



joa war ein recht feines line up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dbstf & zatox <3


----------



## Ykon (28. August 2010)

HURZ!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2010)

hardstyle? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XUd4Cbc49mg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



muschis!


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> HURZ!



Micha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lachi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (28. August 2010)

Ist das Hardstyle, Junge?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2010)

micha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



razyl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfR4jycZogU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Neues Cephalic Carnage Album! <3


----------



## 2boon4you (28. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> hardstyle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=auhaWDGvrFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WsrrOZ7PWPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wo sind die gegnaz?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2010)

2boon4you schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wurde das Übertragen? OO


----------



## 2boon4you (29. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wurde das Übertragen? OO



ich wüsste nichts :X

sind nur meine lieblings DJ's :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2010)

2boon4you schrieb:


> ich wüsste nichts :X
> 
> sind nur meine lieblings DJ's :>



Liblings DJ`s Von mir





Headhunter

Noisecontrollers

Max Enforcer

zany

Donkey Rollers 

Frontliner 

Abyss & Judge


----------



## 2boon4you (29. August 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Liblings DJ`s Von mir
> 
> 
> Headhunter
> ...



sind alles gute Dj's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Technoboy & Tuneboy nicht zu vergessen :>


----------



## Dracun (29. August 2010)

Hach genial ...gerad eben en Varius-Artist Album besorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Metal for babies und es ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das hier ist mal Dreamer in einer Version für Babys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QXvm6BJ-Lvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2010)

2boon4you schrieb:


> sind alles gute Dj's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Korsakoff Angefist Neophyte The Playah Viper Evil Activities Endymion<3


----------



## Ykon (29. August 2010)

Ich werde so... so... so verdammt müde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich werde so... so... so verdammt müde...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schlaf Micha, schlaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsukasu (29. August 2010)

Ich werd erst so richtig wach ;D


----------



## Thoor (29. August 2010)

Bin mal weg Fast and Frious guck0rn


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Bin mal weg Fast and Frious guck0rn



Fast and Frious - ist das ein neuer Teil?


----------



## Breakyou (29. August 2010)

Guten Abend die Herren :>
Endlich wieder da von ner Hochzeit <.<


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2010)

wir haben dich so vermisst <33333


----------



## Ykon (29. August 2010)

Haben wir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (29. August 2010)

solltet ihr


----------



## Ykon (29. August 2010)

Fix'd. :>


----------



## Breakyou (29. August 2010)

Ich euch auch <3

edit : hi dominauwauwauwau


----------



## Ykon (29. August 2010)

Noch jemand anwesen? :>


----------



## mastergamer (29. August 2010)

Ich hier!
<--


----------



## Ykon (29. August 2010)

Gut, dann bespaße mich mal bis morgen früh, okay? :S


----------



## mastergamer (29. August 2010)

Okay. Spielen wir einfach ein Fragespiel. Ich fange an .. Magst' du die Playstation?


----------



## Mofuhh (29. August 2010)

Guten Moooooorgööööön! Ich mache ma aufgrund von Schulanfang und somit schlafzeitumstellung die nacht durch, habt ihr hier beschäftigung? im Handelschat is keine sau mehr...


----------



## Ykon (29. August 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Okay. Spielen wir einfach ein Fragespiel. Ich fange an .. Magst' du die Playstation?



Yay! Nein, tu ich nicht. Ich hab ne Xbox. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und du?



Mofuhh schrieb:


> Guten Moooooorgööööön! Ich mache ma aufgrund von Schulanfang und somit schlafzeitumstellung die nacht durch, habt ihr hier beschäftigung?



Ich tu gerade genau das Gleiche. :S


----------



## Mofuhh (29. August 2010)

nen gleichgesinnter! ;D me zockt wii, Pikmin 2 ftw!


----------



## Ykon (29. August 2010)

Ich werde mich wohl gleich auch noch an die Konsole setzen, bevor ich hier umfalle. :S


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2010)

ach wie schön doch 9 wochen ferien sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofuhh (29. August 2010)

ich hab jetzt 8 Wochen hinter mir ._. ...alter, bis auf eine Woche nonstop WoW suchten...ich kann sagen ich bin so mal offizieller NERD btw zocken kommt schlecht, ich wette meine Mutter tickt aus wenn die meine Pläne erfährt ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. August 2010)

Letzter!


----------



## Petersburg (29. August 2010)

Erst0r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (29. August 2010)

kekse


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2010)

Das Krümelzeug schonwieder


----------



## Asayur (29. August 2010)

Ich mag Krümelzeugs ZAM, verurteile nicht, was du nicht richten kannst *gg*


----------



## The Paladin (29. August 2010)

ECHO! _*Echo, Echo, __echo_ .......*


----------



## Thoor (29. August 2010)

Ich hätte jetzt gern ein Eis.


----------



## Soladra (29. August 2010)

*thoor ein Eis geb*


----------



## Thoor (30. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *thoor ein Eis geb*



Danke 

*schleck*


----------



## Dominau (30. August 2010)

Thoor willst du nicht lieber ein Eis von mir?
Die sind mit Motoröl gemacht und viiieeeeell Metal.


----------



## Thoor (30. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Thoor willst du nicht lieber ein Eis von mir?
> Die sind mit Motoröl gemacht und viiieeeeell Metal.



Ich hätt lieber das Mädel auf deinem Avatar.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hätt lieber das Mädel auf deinem Avatar.



Du hättest so viel gerne...


----------



## Thoor (30. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hättest so viel gerne...



Dich defintiv nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dich defintiv nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber... Aber... Aber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (30. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber... Aber... Aber...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na gut,e in Razylchen ist nie verkehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW Mafia ist einfach so geniales Spiel, wenns nur länger wär :s


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Na gut,e in Razyl*chen* ist nie verkehrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:OOOO
FUUUUUUU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (30. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> :OOOO
> FUUUUUUU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
HARHAR Ich hab den Wunden Punkt gefunden!


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> HARHAR Ich hab den Wunden Punkt gefunden!



*Thoors Auto zerkratz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2010)

WORT WORT WORT!


----------



## Thoor (30. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Thoors Auto zerkratz*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*vorm Auto Sitz und Pumpgun lad*


----------



## Edou (30. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> *vorm Auto Sitz und Pumpgun lad*



*Hinterm Auto vorkomm, Thoor K.O schlag und Razyl freie bahn verschaff*
Nabnd btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> *vorm Auto Sitz und Pumpgun lad*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Edou schrieb:


> Nabnd btw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Abend


----------



## Vrocas (30. August 2010)

Me wants

Beer!

!!

By the way Internetz is for porn


----------



## Vrocas (30. August 2010)

oh nein jetzt hab Ich gekotzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (30. August 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> oh nein jetzt hab Ich gekotzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das arme Bier


----------



## Vrocas (30. August 2010)

Waren noch zwiebeln von der Thunfischpizza dabei.

Also war Bier nicht ganz alleine


----------



## Dominau (31. August 2010)

Intressante Themen habt ihr hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (31. August 2010)

Guten Abend Buffed.
Guten Abend Dominau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind sie gut heim gekommen?


----------



## Bronzefisch (31. August 2010)

Letzter!


----------



## Breakyou (31. August 2010)

Sowas um 2:02 zu schreiben ist sehr schwach :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2010)

Abend.


----------



## mastergamer (31. August 2010)

Ich entscheide wohl den Kampf, wer der der Letzte sein wird. Klarer Sieg!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Ich entscheide wohl den Kampf, wer der der Letzte sein wird. Klarer Sieg!


Glückwunsch!


----------



## mastergamer (31. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!



Man munkelt hier' in den dunklen Gossen, dass Du schlafen gehen möchtest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (31. August 2010)

Auf die Sekunde genau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Auf die Sekunde genau!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Peter, ich fordere dich zu einem Kampf auf Leben und Kekse heraus!


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iYxOWPzZXBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (31. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Peter, ich fordere dich zu einem Kampf auf Leben und Kekse heraus!



Dazu sag ich nur: * "I don't care what you are doing, so much as the idiotic way that you are doing it" *Duck und weg**


----------



## Soladra (31. August 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nabend



Ich bin mit Petersburg fertig, du kannst seine krümmeligen Reste haben.


----------



## Petersburg (31. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Petersburg fertig, du kannst seine krümmeligen Reste haben.



Nur über meine leiche!

ima firin mah laz0r

O.o
/¯/___________________________
|&#65279; BLARRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH!
\_\¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nur über meine leiche!


Ich warte einfach 50 Jahre, bis dein ungesunder, viel zu keksiger Lebensstil dich umbringt. Dann ist der Sieg mein!


----------



## Petersburg (31. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich warte einfach 50 Jahre, bis dein ungesunder, viel zu keksiger Lebensstil dich umbringt. Dann ist der Sieg mein!



Pikachu Donnerblitz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Pikachu Donnerblitz!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pikachu hat seine Stromrechnung nicht bezahlt...geht jetzt alles über dein Netz...das kann verdammt teuer werden.


----------



## Edou (31. August 2010)

Huhu....*FREU*


----------



## Petersburg (31. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Pikachu hat seine Stromrechnung nicht bezahlt...geht jetzt alles über dein Netz...das kann verdammt teuer werden.



Ich bin... UNBESIEGBAR! 5+4/0=APOKALYPSE


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich bin... UNBESIEGBAR! 5+4/0=APOKALYPSE



Falsch. Das ist mein Spruch...


Deiner lautet: Ich bin schlecht und dumm und Alkopopsteuer ist viel besser.


----------



## Petersburg (31. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Falsch. Das ist mein Spruch...
> 
> 
> Deiner lautet: Alkopopsteuer bin schlecht und dumm und Ich ist viel besser.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> <---Das bin ich, Petersburg in voller Pracht


----------



## Petersburg (31. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich meinte natürlich, dass dies Alkopopsteuer ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (31. August 2010)

KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2010)

13 Tage 2 Stunden 4 Minuten 5 Sekunden Left X)


----------



## Edou (31. August 2010)

Dödödö


----------



## Asayur (31. August 2010)

Moin Leutz!


----------



## Breakyou (31. August 2010)

Hallo Alko 
Hallo Asayur
Hallo Edou
Hallo Selor Kiith
Hallo der Rest


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2010)

Tot tot tot tot tot tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HTF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moehrewinger (31. August 2010)

Nabend auchmal


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2010)

Heute ist ja garnichts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (31. August 2010)

Hallo :/


----------



## Breakyou (1. September 2010)

Dr.Buffed belebt mal diesen Haufen Elend wieder .___.


----------



## Dominau (1. September 2010)

Break lust auf ne runde borderlands?
mein icq spinnt :/


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. September 2010)

*rein gerofelt komm*
NARWHALS NARWHALS!
*raus rofl*


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2010)

wie die hier alle rein und raus rofln o_O

naja, bin weg mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (1. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Break lust auf ne runde borderlands?
> mein icq spinnt :/



Hat Spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute Nacht Leute


----------



## Petersburg (1. September 2010)

Und ein weiteres mal wird der Nachtschwärmer vom berühmten Petersburg eröffnet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und ein weiteres mal wird der Nachtschwärmer vom berühmten Petersburg eröffnet!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geh kleine Hunde töten.

Doofer Petersburg ;(


----------



## Petersburg (1. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Geh kleine Hunde töten.
> 
> Doofer Petersburg ;(



Pff Hunde sind sowas von Wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2010)

guten tag


----------



## Petersburg (1. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> guten tag



gute nacht


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

Ich hab einen neuen Forenfeind.


----------



## Edou (1. September 2010)

Nabnd


----------



## Petersburg (1. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab einen neuen Forenfeind.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (1. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. September 2010)

Thoor: Schön, hast halt nen neuen Forenfeind. Dann Posauns nicht rum. Ist immerhin Peter´s meinung. 
Wenn du damit/einige andere nicht einverstanden seid: Tja Pech, er hat ein Recht darauf. Ob es jetzt Moralisch Gut oder Schlecht ist, seine sache.


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Thoor: Schön, hast halt nen neuen Forenfeind. Dann Posauns nicht rum. Ist immerhin Peter´s meinung.
> Wenn du damit/einige andere nicht einverstanden seid: Tja Pech, er hat ein Recht darauf. Ob es jetzt Moralisch Gut oder Schlecht ist, seine sache.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

100% wahrheit :>


----------



## Edou (1. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> 100% wahrheit :>


Jep!

@Thoor: Wieso sollt ich heulen? Weil du probleme mit der Meinung anderer hast?


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Jep!
> 
> @Thoor: Wieso sollt ich heulen? Weil du probleme mit der Meinung anderer hast?



Nein. Thema erledigt, nächtes Thema.


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Thoor: Schön, hast halt nen neuen Forenfeind. Dann Posauns nicht rum. Ist immerhin Peter´s meinung.
> Wenn du damit/einige andere nicht einverstanden seid: Tja Pech, er hat ein Recht darauf. Ob es jetzt Moralisch Gut oder Schlecht ist, seine sache.



Er hat ebenso ein Recht auf seine Meinung, genauso darf er auch herumposaunen, dass er einen neuen Forenfeind hat.


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er hat ebenso ein Recht auf seine Meinung, genauso darf er auch herumposaunen, dass er einen neuen Forenfeind hat.



Danke Razylchen
*schwachpunkt ausnütz*


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Danke Razylchen
> *schwachpunkt ausnütz*



Such dir ne Freundin :<


----------



## Petersburg (1. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Danke Razylchen
> *schwachpunkt ausnütz*



Ich kenne deinen Schwachpunkt! *Flammenwerfer Raushol*


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich kenne deinen Schwachpunkt! *Flammenwerfer Raushol*



Feuer? Juckt mich doch nicht ._.


----------



## Edou (1. September 2010)

Gegen seine meinung habe ich nichts, auch nichts dagegn das er es erwähnt. Man muss aber nicht Bild auf Bild auf Bild posten. :> Spam und so.


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Gegen seine meinung habe ich nichts, auch nichts dagegn das er es erwähnt. Man muss aber nicht Bild auf Bild auf Bild posten. :> Spam und so.



Muss man nicht, kann man aber und muss mit den Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Gegen seine meinung habe ich nichts, auch nichts dagegn das er es erwähnt. Man muss aber nicht Bild auf Bild auf Bild posten. :> Spam und so.



jetzt wollt ich grade das heuldoch bild posten

*enttäuscht bildlink lösch*


----------



## Edou (1. September 2010)

Heute war ein recht Kewler tag, finde ich.


----------



## moehrewinger (1. September 2010)

Nabend, und so


----------



## Edou (1. September 2010)

Nabnd^^


----------



## Petersburg (1. September 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Nabend, und so



ich bekomme wie immer Nieren & Leber


----------



## Edou (1. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> ich bekomme wie immer Nieren & Leber



In die Nieren box ich dir, und deine Leber füllen wir mit Alk ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moehrewinger (1. September 2010)

Solange kein Tüten-Instant-Kaiserschmarn verlangt wird. Das Zeug saugt...


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2010)

Nix los mehr hier? Irgendwie waren die Nachtschwärmer früher viel besser. Ich bin zwar kein alter Hase hier, aber trotzdem kann ich beurteilen wie es im letzten Jahr war und wie es heute ist. Irgendwie traurig.


----------



## Breakyou (1. September 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Heute war ein recht Kewler tag, finde ich.



Warst du jetzt in meiner Stadt?
Ich hab auf euch gewartet :O


----------



## Thoor (1. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nichtmehr lange


----------



## Naho (2. September 2010)

Früher war hier mehr los oder?

Kennt jmd die South Park Folge wo sich alle Männer Krebs holen um rießige "balls" zu bekommen? 
Die ist ja mal total geil D:


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2010)

Diese Folge ist noch nicht in Deutschland verfügbar. Ich sage mal "Sackhüpfen" hat eine neue Bedeutung für mich ^^


----------



## Dominau (2. September 2010)

Narwals suxXxTT!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3jFTzhdZF4

Ive got a big bag of crabs here...


----------



## Dominau (2. September 2010)

Ich geh mal pennen..


Letzer!


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. September 2010)

Letzter?


----------



## Breakyou (2. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Letzter?



einen Versuchs wars doch Wert.
Gute Nacht MauMau.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Bin auch noch da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lily:) (2. September 2010)

Nach deinem "Wüten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das der Thread geschlossen ist, ist aber wirklich besser so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also: Guten Morgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Ich "wüte" nur ungern. Viele empfinden Schließungen, Verwarnungen und andere Moderationstätigkeiten leider als persönlichen Angriff und das ist mit Sicherheit nicht meine Absicht. Ich mache nur meinen Job. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (2. September 2010)

Ich geh nun auch schlafen 
Gute Nacht..






..letzter!


----------



## Soramac (2. September 2010)

Vielleicht letzter ...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Vielleicht auch net.


----------



## Petersburg (2. September 2010)

Y0 Chillen wir voll in meinem haus man altaaAhaA

**&#801;&#844;l&#801;*&#801;&#801; &#801;&#820;&#305;&#820;&#820;&#801; &#801;&#801;&#865;|&#818;&#865;&#818;&#865;&#818;&#865; &#818;&#9643;&#865;&#818; &#818;&#865;&#818;&#865;&#818;&#960;&#818;&#865;&#818;&#865; &#818;&#865;&#818;&#9643;&#818;&#865;&#818;&#865; &#818;&#865;&#818;&#865; &#9643;&#818;&#865;&#818;&#865;&#9643;&#818;&#865;&#818;&#865; &#9643;&#818;| &#801;&#820;&#305;&#820;&#801;&#801; *&#801;&#844;l&#801;*&#801;&#844;l&#801;**


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Y0 Chillen wir voll in meinem haus man altaaAhaA
> 
> **&#801;&#844;l&#801;*&#801;&#801; &#801;&#820;&#305;&#820;&#820;&#801; &#801;&#801;&#865;|&#818;&#865;&#818;&#865;&#818;&#865; &#818;&#9643;&#865;&#818; &#818;&#865;&#818;&#865;&#818;&#960;&#818;&#865;&#818;&#865; &#818;&#865;&#818;&#9643;&#818;&#865;&#818;&#865; &#818;&#865;&#818;&#865; &#9643;&#818;&#865;&#818;&#865;&#9643;&#818;&#865;&#818;&#865; &#9643;&#818;| &#801;&#820;&#305;&#820;&#801;&#801; *&#801;&#844;l&#801;*&#801;&#844;l&#801;**



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe sie erwartet Mr. Peter!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (2. September 2010)

Nachtschwärm0r


----------



## Petersburg (2. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



&#613;&#592;&#592;&#592;&#592;&#592;&#647;l&#592; ss&#592;&#633;&#670; llo&#652; &#613;&#592;&#592;&#638; sss&#305; &#613;&#592;&#592;&#592;&#592;&#592;&#592;&#647;l&#592; u&#592;&#623; ooo&#638;


----------



## Edou (2. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nabnd


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> &#613;&#592;&#592;&#592;&#592;&#592;&#647;l&#592; ss&#592;&#633;&#670; llo&#652; &#613;&#592;&#592;&#638; sss&#305; &#613;&#592;&#592;&#592;&#592;&#592;&#592;&#647;l&#592; u&#592;&#623; ooo&#638;



Sei lieb und ich lass dich nicht länger kopfüber über dem Haibecken hängen!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (2. September 2010)

Gibts eig. was neues im Fall Baby Hunde in Fluss schmeißen und so?
Wurd das Weib schon vom CIA umgebracht?


----------



## Petersburg (2. September 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Gibts eig. was neues im Fall Baby Hunde in Fluss schmeißen und so?
> Wurd das Weib schon vom CIA umgebracht?



Hab gehört, dass Nico Bellic und Neo aus Matrix sich zusammen geschlossen haben um sie in Zeitlupe zu töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. September 2010)

Requiesta in Pace.

Schreibt man das so :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Requiesta in Pace.
> 
> Schreibt man das so :<


Noez!

So wie du es geschrieben hast heißt es: Ich habe Ratten zum frühstück gestreichelt.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (2. September 2010)

Ich hätte lieber dem da den Job gegeben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (2. September 2010)

nabend


----------



## Thoor (2. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Noez!
> 
> So wie du es geschrieben hast heißt es: Ich habe Ratten zum frühstück gestreichelt.



Ohne Sheizze jetzt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ohne Sheizze jetzt


Doch. :<

Tut mir Leid. Ob du nun wirklich Ratten beim Frühstück streicheltst kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2010)

11:02:34:15




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. September 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> 11:02:34:15
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JETZT SAG ENDLICH WAS DANN IST raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ich halts im Kopf nichtmehr aus!


----------



## ZAM (2. September 2010)

*rum Bob*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> *rum Bob*



Was würde eigentlich passieren, wenn Tausende Buffednutzer zur exakt selben Zeit im selben Thread einen Beitrag machen würden?


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2010)

Servercrash, glaube ich ^^


----------



## Dweencore (2. September 2010)

Wir können es ja probieren


----------



## ZAM (2. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was würde eigentlich passieren, wenn Tausende Buffednutzer zur exakt selben Zeit im selben Thread einen Beitrag machen würden?



Naja.. buffed ist nicht der Melmac. ^^


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2010)

@Dweencore, seit wann bist du Kratologe? Ich bin Kratologe seit dem Release von God of War 2 ^^


----------



## Thoor (2. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Naja.. buffed ist nicht der Melmac. ^^



Mcwieviele bitte?


----------



## Dweencore (2. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> @Dweencore, seit wann bist du Kratologe? Ich bin Kratologe seit dem Release von God of War 2 ^^


Ich habe mein ganzes Wissen von meinen Brüder überreicht bekommen, von Kratos selbt!
Leider erst vor ein paar Wochen ^^


----------



## Edou (2. September 2010)

1€ Fürn Cheeseburger bei McDonalds!


----------



## Thoor (2. September 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> 1€ Fürn Cheeseburger bei McDonalds!



ich hät gern 5x die nummer 2x und 2x die nummer 5x!


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Ich habe mein ganzes Wissen von meinen Brüder überreicht bekommen, von Kratos selbt!



Mein Wissen habe ich allein angesammelt, die Herausforderungen alleine gemeistert, es hat lange gedauert. Doch ich habe seine Hauptgeschichte gemeistert auf Titan und kann stolz sagen: I AM THE GOD OF WAR (Mit Hauptgeschichte meine ich GoW 1 - 3)


----------



## Edou (2. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich hät gern 5x die nummer 2x und 2x die nummer 5x!



Gut, gut mach dann zweiundzwanzigfufzisch


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2010)

Oh mann, ich kann nix anderes hören als diesen Song.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v8tyehOb5dE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (2. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mcwieviele bitte?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMWVgu5bWXM

Melmac... Heimatplanet von Alf ... Explodiert, weil alle Bewohner gleichzeitig ihre Haartrockner eingeschaltet haben.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Melmac... Heimatplanet von Alf ... Explodiert, weil alle Bewohner gleichzeitig ihre Haartrockner eingeschaltet haben.



Wir machen nen Galileo Extremcheck: Wie viele Leute können gleichzeitig auf buffed im selben Thread posten ohne dass der Server zusammenbricht.


----------



## Noxiel (2. September 2010)

Ich bin jetzt bereit für eure zahlreichen Glückwünsche. 




Beweihräuchert mich.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt bereit für eure zahlreichen Glückwünsche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch an dich...


Und herzliches Beileid an den Ehepartner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (2. September 2010)

Lebenslang? Armer Onkel Nox!


Naja Glückwunsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2010)

der anfang vom ende .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nein, spaß, freu mich für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (2. September 2010)

Naja leute, bin mal off, Blutabnehm´n lassen morgen früh. SAULADEN ;_;


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt bereit für eure zahlreichen Glückwünsche.



Glückwunsch, wann folgt Noxiel Jr.? :S


----------



## Noxiel (2. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> <br />Glückwunsch, wann folgt Noxiel Jr.? :S<br />


<br /><br /><br />

So in zwei Jahren könnte ein kleiner Baby-Nox durchaus das Licht der Welt erblicken. Jaaa so ungefähr.


----------



## Skatero (2. September 2010)

Glückwunsch, Noxiel!


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> <br /><br /><br />
> 
> So in zwei Jahren könnte ein kleiner Baby-Nox durchaus das Licht der Welt erblicken. Jaaa so ungefähr.



Ich merk mir mal zwei Jahre vor *g*


----------



## Thoor (2. September 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> <br /><br /><br />
> 
> So in zwei Jahren könnte ein kleiner Baby-Nox durchaus das Licht der Welt erblicken. Jaaa so ungefähr.



Gut, gut, gratuliere...

2 Jahre noch bis zum atomaren Weltuntergang also

*zu planen beginn*


----------



## Jokkerino (2. September 2010)

haahllö


----------



## Thoor (2. September 2010)

RÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄ

*tschack-tschack*

RÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄ

Macht dann 500 Euro fürs Ratten töten @buffed.de


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Da ich mit sowas grundsätzlich nur negative Erfahrungen habe, drücke ich Dir einfach nur die Daumen, dass es bei Dir besser ausgeht und länger hält, Noxiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Da ich mit sowas grundsätzlich nur negative Erfahrungen habe, drücke ich Dir einfach nur die Daumen, dass es bei Dir besser ausgeht und länger hält, Noxiel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du warst verheiratet? Ich dachte du lebst in einem Katzen Harem o.O


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Da ich mit sowas grundsätzlich nur negative Erfahrungen habe, drücke ich Dir einfach nur die Daumen, dass es bei Dir besser ausgeht und länger hält, Noxiel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du warst mal verheiratet? :>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Kinder, ich bin 28 Jahre alt - ich war schon mal verheiratet und, man soll es kaum glauben, habe sogar schon ein Family-Expansion-Pack in die Welt gesetzt.


----------



## Thoor (2. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Kinder, ich bin 28 Jahre alt - ich war schon mal verheiratet und, man soll es kaum glauben, habe sogar schon ein Family-Expansion-Pack in die Welt gesetzt.



echt jetzt o.O heftiger tabak.


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2010)

Warum denke ich bei Berserkerkittens Kommentaren nur die ganze Zeit an die Worte "A Cat is fine too"


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Kinder, ich bin 28 Jahre alt - ich war schon mal verheiratet und, man soll es kaum glauben, habe sogar schon ein Family-Expansion-Pack in die Welt gesetzt.



sachen die man nicht erwarten würde
das da oben ist eine von ihnen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Kinder, ich bin 28 Jahre alt - ich war schon mal verheiratet und, man soll es kaum glauben, habe sogar schon ein Family-Expansion-Pack in die Welt gesetzt.



Deswegen die Flucht nach England? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (3. September 2010)

Gute Nacht Leute. Ich habe nur noch ein paar Tage bis zum Bundesheer, dann liest ihr eine ganze Weile nix mehr von mir.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. September 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Deswegen die Flucht nach England?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Flucht? Alle meine Lieblingssendungen im Originalton rund um die Uhr in der Glotze, keine Zensur auf sämtliche Games, die Spiele kosten nur die Hälfte und niemand redet über Killerspiele! Und als Freiberufler zahle ich hier nix für die Krankenversicherung - im krassen Gegensatz zu den 200 Euro jeden Monat in Deutschland. Wozu brauch ich da Deutschland? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (3. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Flucht? Alle meine Lieblingssendungen im Originalton rund um die Uhr in der Glotze, keine Zensur auf sämtliche Games, die Spiele kosten nur die Hälfte und niemand redet über Killerspiele! Und als Freiberufler zahle ich hier nix für die Krankenversicherung - im krassen Gegensatz zu den 200 Euro jeden Monat in Deutschland. Wozu brauch ich da Deutschland?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vl wegen den Freunden o.ä in Deutschland? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber seien wir ehrlich wollen wir net alle aus Deutschland raus? *g*

Btw "Becker" is ne super Serie

*edit* sollte ich wohl der last (das deutsche wort ist mir jz zu anspruchsvoll) bis 6 uhr sein? Oo


----------



## Petersburg (3. September 2010)

Euer liebster, total arroganter Peter ist wieder da, mich würds nicht mal Kümmern, wenn irgendwelche Terroristen eine Atombombe in New York zünden, bin ich verrückt? :/


----------



## Dominau (3. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Euer liebster, total arroganter Peter ist wieder da, mich würds nicht mal Kümmern, wenn irgendwelche Terroristen eine Atombombe in New York zünden, bin ich verrückt? :/



Du bist der verrückste motherf*cker denn ich kenne.
Trve.


----------



## Petersburg (3. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Du bist der verrückste motherf*cker denn ich kenne.
> Trve.



Das wollte ich hören, jetzt wächst mein Ego weitere 4 Meter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (4. September 2010)

Torööööööööööööö Torööööööööööööööööööö
Breakyou ist da!


----------



## Thoor (4. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Torööööööööööööö Torööööööööööööööööööö
> Breakyou ist da!



Bin mal weg =(


----------



## Asayur (4. September 2010)

*Mal kurz reinschnei und alle in der Runde begrüss*


----------



## Dominau (4. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Torööööööööööööö Torööööööööööööööööööö
> Breakyou ist da!



Dann beweg deinen Hintern in Skype!


----------



## mmeCeliné (4. September 2010)

Ich find die Literal Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kKrtbUinWOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Irgendwie extrem amüsant.


----------



## Petersburg (4. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: ZAM ist da! \o/


----------



## mmeCeliné (4. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das macht falten.


----------



## Petersburg (4. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Das macht falten.



Ich fands zum totlachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (4. September 2010)

Was haltet ihr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.imperial-clothing.com/shop/heaven-shall-burn-oldschool-hoodie.html
?


----------



## Dominau (4. September 2010)

Trve shit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dachte erster diese Flamme sollte Weed darstellen.


----------



## Skatero (4. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würde einfach den Namen der Band auswechseln, sonst wird es peinlich. :/


----------



## Breakyou (4. September 2010)

Nein man!
Heaven Shall Burn \m/
Warum peinlich O.o


----------



## Vampless (4. September 2010)

Abnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (4. September 2010)

Guten Abend der Herr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Nein man!
> Heaven Shall Burn \m/
> Warum peinlich O.o



Darum.


----------



## Breakyou (4. September 2010)

jebi se Troll! 
jebi se Dominau!


----------



## Dominau (4. September 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Darum.



^
Word.


----------



## Korpiklana (4. September 2010)

Nabend.


----------



## Breakyou (4. September 2010)

Korpiklana schrieb:


> Nabend.



Jizz in the new's pants


----------



## Dominau (4. September 2010)

*rein schau*
keiner da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (4. September 2010)

Strut that Ass 
Strut that Ass UH


----------



## Breakyou (4. September 2010)

Dominau?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd-lbg1QQ-Y


----------



## mmeCeliné (4. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Kd-lbg1QQ-Y







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iz1BY3TVomI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (4. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Voll und ganz deiner Meinung.


----------



## Breakyou (4. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Voll und ganz deiner Meinung.



Aber..aber..
Döddödödödödööööööööödödödödööööööööööööödöddödödödö
LETS GO!
Das Lied hat dir doch früher so sehr gefallen :'(


----------



## Dominau (4. September 2010)

Und dann an einem Abend mindestens 15x gehört.

Geh weg damit !


----------



## Vicell (4. September 2010)

Breakyou bat mich hier meinen Spam vorzusetzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nabend :3


----------



## Breakyou (4. September 2010)

GUten Abend die Herren ausm Ausland *wink*


----------



## Sezulad (4. September 2010)

zam is gay


----------



## Vicell (4. September 2010)

Hui, du hast den Thread ja sogar wirklich gelesen. 

Uns war einfach enorm langweilig, schade um den Account. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (4. September 2010)

werd dich vermissen vicell....

































































... NOT


----------



## merc91 (4. September 2010)

ich mag züge =)

musste das mal posten zu später stunde. wollte es schon den ganzen tag loswerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sezulad (4. September 2010)

merc91, danke, das werde ich berücksichtigen.


----------



## Vicell (4. September 2010)

Bin ich doch nicht einsam mit der Einstellung zu den Zügen, gut zu wissen.
Und danke für dein Feedback Dominau.


----------



## Breakyou (4. September 2010)

Sezulad schrieb:


> zam is gay



Du bist Gay!


Vicell schrieb:


> Hui, du hast den Thread ja sogar wirklich gelesen.
> 
> Uns war einfach enorm langweilig, schade um den Account.
> 
> ...



Gute Reise


----------



## merc91 (4. September 2010)

Sezulad schrieb:


> merc91, danke, das werde ich berücksichtigen.



finde ich sehr rücksichtsvoll von dir. ich bedanke mich


----------



## Vicell (4. September 2010)

Ich will aber noch nicht gehen. :<
&#8364;: Ich hab die Idee, macht einfach 40+ Threads und spammt den Spamthread damit raus!


----------



## Dominau (4. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Gute Reise



Reise, Reise, trollige Reise...


----------



## Breakyou (4. September 2010)

Hier gibts andere Regeln als im WoW-Forum.
Hier herrscht Anstand und Disziplin!


----------



## Dominau (4. September 2010)

Vicell schrieb:


> Ich will aber noch nicht gehen. :<
> €: Ich hab die Idee, macht einfach 40+ Threads und spammt den Spamthread damit raus!



Nein Mann, ich will noch nicht gehn. Ich will noch ein bisschen troll'n.


----------



## Vicell (4. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Nein Mann, ich will noch nicht gehn. Ich will noch ein bisschen troll'n.



Danke, das ist mir ne Sig wert. xD
Das hat enorm gut gepasst, dankesehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (4. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Nein Mann, ich will noch nicht gehn. Ich will noch ein bisschen troll'n.



BREAKDOWN!
Ich geh dann mal schlafen.
Passt auf euch auf!
Steigt bei keinem Mod ins Auto!


----------



## Vicell (4. September 2010)

Tschüssi Hasileinchen.


----------



## Sezulad (4. September 2010)

Bye du geile Ratte

























































































































































































































































































































































































NOT


----------



## Dominau (4. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> BREAKDOWN!
> Ich geh dann mal schlafen.
> Passt auf euch auf!
> Steigt bei keinem Mod ins Auto!



Was für ein Breakdown? das lied hat keinen soweit ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



penn gut.


----------



## Vicell (4. September 2010)

Das war ne Anspielung auf seinen Namen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (4. September 2010)

*insert random flame here*


----------



## Vicell (4. September 2010)

Merc91:
Estorus aus deiner Signatur is btw Seluzad. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (4. September 2010)

Breakyou, ich bin entäuscht von dir.
Tschüss sagen und dann doch noch on bleiben um zu schauen was wir hier machen..


ZzzZzzzzzZZZZ..


----------



## merc91 (4. September 2010)

Vicell schrieb:


> Merc91:
> Estorus aus deiner Signatur is btw Seluzad.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wirklich? das war ganz großes kino dieser thread damals =D

aber der, der meint, dass er alles pwned war auch nich schlecht da hab ich mich auch kaputt gelacht


----------



## Vicell (4. September 2010)

Wie kann er nur :<
Wollt eigentlich bestimmt grade auf nen Trollaccount loggen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






merc91 schrieb:


> wirklich? das war ganz großes kino dieser thread damals =D
> 
> aber der, der meint, dass er alles pwned war auch nich schlecht da hab ich mich auch kaputt gelacht



Das waren btw wir 2 damals auch. )


----------



## Dominau (4. September 2010)

Ich geh dann auch mal pennen.
Viel spaß noch ! 

>:O


----------



## Sezulad (4. September 2010)

Ich bin Estorus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (4. September 2010)

Nacht. :]


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (4. September 2010)

Trolls don't amuse me...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IkilledKenny (4. September 2010)

das ja cool, hier sind die Leute die nicht schlafen können?


----------



## Vicell (4. September 2010)

Alt+F4
Oder Browser maximieren und dann einmal mit voller Wucht deine Maus nach oben rechts über den Boden schliddern gefolgt von einen linken Mausklick.
Getrollt wurd im anderen Thread, hier ist das Niveau höher.


----------



## EvilStorm (4. September 2010)

Morgen miteinander ^^


----------



## Deck5 (4. September 2010)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander^^


----------



## Petersburg (4. September 2010)

Man ist das langweilig, immer der erste zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (4. September 2010)

LOL! Schaut mal was ich auf mmo gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es ist so... Wahrheitsgemäß


----------



## Skatero (4. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Man ist das langweilig, immer der erste zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann post nicht.


----------



## Vrocas (4. September 2010)

Schlafen schon alle?


----------



## Petersburg (4. September 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann post nicht.



Wenn ichs nich mach, bleibt er den ganzen Tag zu


----------



## Dweencore (4. September 2010)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (4. September 2010)

Na heute ist aber mal nicht los.


----------



## Vrocas (4. September 2010)

Ich hör gerade das Lied von Reamon "Alright" und ich muss immer gleich weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber starke Tauren weinen nicht.. *sniff* oder?


----------



## Petersburg (4. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich hör gerade das Lied von Reamon "Alright" und ich muss immer gleich weinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



GTFO of my 4... öhm.. buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (4. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> GTFO of my 4... öhm.. buffed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DA IS JA DER PALA DER OBEN AUF DEM BILD ZU SEHEN IST!!! 
AUF IHN! *AXT HINTERHER WERF*


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2010)

Der A-Team-Film ist echt klasse


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der A-Team-Film ist echt klasse



Wenn man ohne Erwartungen reingeht, und den Gedanken verdrängt, dass man sich grad das A-Team anschaut, dann ist er echt unterhaltsames Popcorn-Action-Kino. *g*


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn man ohne Erwartungen reingeht, und den Gedanken verdrängt, dass man sich grad das A-Team anschaut, dann ist er echt unterhaltsames Popcorn-Action-Kino. *g*



Mit einer Prise Humor - mehr erwarte ich von solchen Filmen auch gar net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das es an das Original nicht heran kommt war doch sowieso klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit einer Prise Humor - mehr erwarte ich von solchen Filmen auch gar net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



The Expandables ist in dem Sinne auch empfehlenswert. *g*


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> The Expandables ist in dem Sinne auch empfehlenswert. *g*



Den muss ich mir irgendwann auch noch anschauen. Eventuell dann doch lieber auf DVD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist eigentlich die Legende von Aang so crap, wie es die meisten Kritiker sagen?


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Den muss ich mir irgendwann auch noch anschauen. Eventuell dann doch lieber auf DVD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Effekte sind super - aber der Versuch das komplette erste Buch in einen Film zu pressen ist leider total daneben gegangen. Mal abgesehen von den hölzernen, nennen wir sie mal, Schauspielern, die absolut nichts vermitteln. Der kindliche Humor fehlt auch komplett. Ich mein, es ist kein "Wir nehmen nur die Namen und der Rest ist frei interpretiert"-Kram wie Masters of the Universe bspw. - Die Orientierung an dem Setting, Look und der Optik der Figuren ist super. Aber irgendwie ist Aang nur ein unterhaltungsarmes durchrushen durch eine komplette Staffel der Comic-Serie ohne Herz und Sinn für Figuren und die Story... oder das Casting  *g*


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Effekte sind super - aber der Versuch das komplette erste Buch in einen Film zu pressen ist leider total daneben gegangen. Mal abgesehen von den hölzernen, nennen wir sie mal, Schauspielern, die absolut nichts vermitteln. Der kindliche Humor fehlt auch komplett.



Also kann ich den Film von der Liste streichen - gut.

Vielleicht hätten sie einfach zwei oder drei Filme für ein Buch drehen sollen. Schade...


----------



## Dracun (4. September 2010)

Na ihr boobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja A-Team & der neue Sly sind echt .... whooouuuzah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit Razyl sich selbst zu zitieren ... pfui schäm dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (4. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Na ihr boobs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selber Boob :s


----------



## Dracun (4. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2010)

Btw. Mir ist so extrem langweilig. Das Schlimme - ich bin versucht Twilight Princess weiterzuspielen - aber dann muss ich den TV für missbrauchen. Ok, in der Glotze läuft nur absoluter Müll, aber ich hab dann das Gefühl was zu verpassen, wenn der nicht nebenbei läuft.  Außerdem nervt das Schwertgeräusch im Wii-Controller *g*


----------



## Vrocas (4. September 2010)

Wtb this Orc Model 4 new Orc Model




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Edit Razyl sich selbst zu zitieren ... pfui schäm dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



????


ZAM schrieb:


> Btw. Mir ist so extrem langweilig. Das Schlimme - ich bin versucht Twilight Princess weiterzuspielen - aber dann muss ich den TV für missbrauchen. Ok, in der Glotze läuft nur absoluter Müll, aber ich hab dann das Gefühl was zu verpassen, wenn der nicht nebenbei läuft.  Außerdem nervt das Schwertgeräusch im Wii-Controller *g*



Du bist leicht komisch Zam... wann warst du zuletzt beim Arzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Außerdem nervt das Schwertgeräusch im Wii-Controller *g*



Dann mach den Sound in selbiger doch uss .. du ei du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> ????



Signatur? War einer deiner Sätze bei unserer letzten ICQ Debatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2010)

Bis jetzt wird 2011 ein Knaller-Jahr:
Duke Nukem Forever, Crysis, Dragon Age 2, Alice: Madness Returns, Need for Speed: Shift 2, Star Wars: The Old Republic, Guild Wars 2, TERA, Mythos, Torchlight 2, Deus Ex: Human Revolution, Battlefield 3 (vermutlich), The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings.... Holy Crap o.O


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Signatur? War einer deiner Sätze bei unserer letzten ICQ Debatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stammt aber nicht von mir, sondern von einem User auf Gamestar...


----------



## Dracun (4. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bis jetzt wird 2011 ein Knaller-Jahr:
> Dragon Age 2, Deus Ex: Human Revolution,



NfS Hot Pursuit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haste vergessen du ei und mir doch ladde .. war trotzdem en Satz von dir im ICQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der Rest is für mich pers. uninteressant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bis jetzt wird 2011 ein Knaller-Jahr:
> Duke Nukem Forever, Crysis, Dragon Age 2, Alice: Madness Returns, Need for Speed: Shift 2, Star Wars: The Old Republic, Guild Wars 2, TERA, Mythos, Torchlight 2, Deus Ex: Human Revolution, Battlefield 3 (vermutlich), The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings.... Holy Crap o.O



Das unterschreibe ich so .. du hast aber das (wirds garantiert ist aber noch nicht indizierte) Bulletstorm und Mortal Kombat 9 vergessen.... Brink ... Rage.... *g*


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> NfS Hot Pursuit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, habe ich nicht. Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit erscheint nicht 2011...


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich so .. du hast aber das (wirds garantiert ist aber noch nicht indizierte) Bulletstorm und Mortal Kombat 9 vergessen.... Brink ... Rage.... *g*



Ja, Rage und Brink auch noch. Bulletstorm wird eh indiziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mortal Kombat 9 soll ja auch noch nicht fest stehen, ob es überhaupt hier scheint. Zumindest habe ich da irgendwie was in Erinnerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Batman: Arkham City kommt auch noch und natürlich Might & Magic: Heroes 6.


----------



## Dracun (4. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich nicht. Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit erscheint nicht 2011...




*Lieferung voraussichtlich: 20. November 2010*


Gut das Amazon net immer die schnellsten sind mit release date is klar .. aber i hab auch nix davon gehört das des verschoben wurde , bis jetzt weiß i nur von Batman Arkham City das es verschoben wurde.EVENTUELL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



*


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> *Lieferung voraussichtlich: 20. November 2010*
> 
> 
> Gut das Amazon net immer die schnellsten sind mit release date is klar .. aber i hab auch nix davon gehört das des verschoben wurde , bis jetzt weiß i nur von Batman Arkham City das es verschoben wurde.EVENTUELL
> ...



Äh...
Dracun: Es ist mir bewusst, dass NFS: Hot Pursuit zu 100% dieses Jahr erscheint. Ich habe auch nichts gegenteiliges gesagt o.O 
Und Arkham City kommt wohl im Sommer 2011. Wir haben aber noch 2010.


----------



## Dracun (4. September 2010)

Mein Fehler hatte die letzte 1 in 2011 überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asche auf mein Haupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Arkham City



Au ja - wenns ansatzweise so gut wird wie Arkham Asylum <3


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2010)

Ich warte momentan drauf, das LucasArts über Steam auch mal die X-Wing-Reihe rausfeuert. Am besten optimiert. Also von X-Wing und Tie-Fighter die 95er-Versionen, die auf der Engine von X-Wing vs. Tie-Fighter basierten + X-Wing Alliance, bei dem meine CDs zerkratzt sind. <3 ... oder GLEICH N NEUES! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Au ja - wenns ansatzweise so gut wird wie Arkham Asylum <3



Wenn. Das bezweifel ich derzeit aber noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ZAM schrieb:


> Ich warte momentan drauf, das LucasArts über Steam auch mal die X-Wing-Reihe rausfeuert. Am besten optimiert. Also von X-Wing und Tie-Fighter die 95er-Versionen, die auf der Engine von X-Wing vs. Tie-Fighter basierten + X-Wing Alliance, bei dem meine CDs zerkratzt sind. <3 ... oder GLEICH N NEUES!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich warte auch noch auf ein Jedi Knight IV oder mal von Monolith ein NOLF III... hach ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (4. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mqF1aW5oGeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> [..] Jedi Knight IV [..]



Absolutes muss.. ja.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Absolutes muss.. ja.



Diese Lichtschwert-Ästhetik aus den früheren Teilen mit einer heutigen Engine und Physik-Möglichkeiten: Das hätte echt was.


----------



## Dracun (4. September 2010)

Batman AC kann nur genial werden und wieso das? .. Ganz einfach man des ist BATMAN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und woow wat der alles können soll .. wuoozah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I LIke Batman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (4. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Batman AC kann nur genial werden und wieso das? .. Ganz einfach man des ist BATMAN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich möchte einfach nur stundenlang von Dächern gleiten und Backenfutter verteilen. Mehr brauch ich nicht ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Batman AC kann nur genial werden und wieso das? .. Ganz einfach man des ist BATMAN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sag das mal den anderen Batman-Spielen... :S


----------



## Haxxler (4. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sag das mal den anderen Batman-Spielen... :S



Ach die zählen nicht. Außerdem hat Batman Returns aufm SNES doch durchaus Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Dracun (4. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sag das mal den anderen Batman-Spielen... :S



Batman Returns SNES .... ABSOLUT GENIAL 
Batman Arkham Asylum PC .... Genial
Lego Batman soll auch sehr gut sein 

sonst wüsste ich jetzt uff die schnelle keene mehr .. aber Batman is Over the TOP man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Haxxler schrieb:


> Ach die zählen nicht. Außerdem hat Batman Returns aufm SNES doch durchaus Spaß gemacht.



SIEHE OBEN MANN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wtf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut könnt aber auch daran liegen das Batman seit meiner Kindheit mein Lieblings-Superheld war nebst Spidey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Batman Returns SNES .... ABSOLUT GENIAL
> Batman Arkham Asylum PC .... Genial
> Lego Batman soll auch sehr gut sein
> 
> ...



Batman Vengeance, das kommende Batman: Brave & the Bold, Batman Begins, Batman Rise of Sin Tzu und von Acclaim gab es glaube auhc noch ein oder zwei mäßige Batman-Spiele :S


----------



## Haxxler (4. September 2010)

BTW





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2nlxLOHgj40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Batman Returns SNES .... ABSOLUT GENIAL
> Batman Arkham Asylum PC .... Genial
> Lego Batman soll auch sehr gut sein
> sonst wüsste ich jetzt uff die schnelle keene mehr .. aber Batman is Over the TOP man
> ...



Batman aufm NES war geil 
Batman: Return of the Joker NES war ok
The Adventures of Batman & Robin -> *gähn*
Batman & Robin + Batman Forever -> Sollte man vergessen, dass es sie je gab...
Batman: The Movie Arcade -> Müll
Batman Returns -> Sehr geil, straight Beat'em'up
Batman Begins und die restlichen "neueren" Titel hab ich nie gespielt, kein Urteil.
Vergessen wir vor allem mal Batmans Ausflug im peinlichen Mortal Kombat vs. DC... *g*


----------



## Dracun (4. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> 1.Batman aufm NES war geil
> 2.Batman: Return of the Joker NES war ok
> 3.The Adventures of Batman & Robin -> *gähn*
> 4.Batman & Robin + Batman Forever -> Sollte man vergessen, dass es sie je gab...
> ...




Glaube ich hab eich damals mal gespielt müsste ich sehen um des genau zu sagen
siehe 1
unbekannt
sacht mir nix
häh?
habe ich ja gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BB kenn ich net
Auch net gespielt da ich diese Konsolen gar net hie rhab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2010)

Jaja, Superhelden und ihr Ausflug in die Videospielwelt - Theoretisch ein super Platz, praktisch sind die Spiele trotzdem zumeist eher lau. Obwohl Batman: AA einen guten Schritt in die richtige Richtung gemacht hat. Hoffentlich wird auch das neue Spiderman-Spiel etwas...


----------



## Haxxler (4. September 2010)

Wenn wir schon über Superhelden in Videospielen reden, dann muss ich das einfach posten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1dJXgJ1c4vY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Glaube ich hab eich damals mal gespielt müsste ich sehen um des genau zu sagen
> siehe 1
> unbekannt
> sacht mir nix
> ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoTG1nR84MU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2AFG2DXGhY
Gabs für SNES und MegaDrive
Sei froh - fällt unter die Kategorie: Worst Games Ever
Arcade-Titel
-
-
Sei Froh .. Peinlich... PEINLICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kein/Kaum Blut, peinliche Fatalities, 16er-Rating


----------



## Petersburg (4. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ist das dein Ausdruck für "Ich kenn mich mit Spielen erst seit dem N64 aus"? *g*


----------



## The Paladin (4. September 2010)

Ich habe da so ein Batman spiel für die SNES wo man sich die Ausrüstung selber Aussuchen kann (Ich habe die Konsolen, habe 2 SNES ^^, in Kroatien). Wie gesagt, ist in Kroatien und ich kenn den Namen nicht, villeicht wisst ihr es und sagt ob es gut ist (Ich bin nie weitergekommen, habe immer nur per Zufall den Batman-hacken einsetzen können ^^)

Ansonsten besitze ich noch Lufia 2 auf SNES (Mein einziger SNES-stolz). Und ein haufen weiterer Spiele die ich selten Spiele (Anstoß, Mortal Kombat 3, Mario Allstars + World, Illusion of Time, Sevret of Mana + Evermore)

Beide SNES sind in gutem Zustand und unverkäuflich ^^

Edit: Ich habe auch eine N64, aber Super Mario 64 ist zu schwer und Legend of Zelda erfordert viel Zeit wenn man was erreichen will.


----------



## Petersburg (4. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ausdruck für "Ich kenn mich mit Spielen erst seit dem N64 aus"? *g*



Joa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich habe da so ein Batman spiel für die SNES wo man sich die Ausrüstung selber Aussuchen kann (Ich habe die Konsolen, habe 2 SNES ^^, in Kroatien). Wie gesagt, ist in Kroatien und ich kenn den Namen nicht, villeicht wisst ihr es und sagt ob es gut ist (Ich bin nie weitergekommen, habe immer nur per Zufall den Batman-hacken einsetzen können ^^) *Batman Returns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also SM 64 schwer? WTF zogg mal Super Ghouls ’n Ghosts auf dem SNES dann weißte wat schwer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja Zelda OoT is ein sehr zeitaufwendiges Spiel genau wie Zelda ALtP aber es LOHNT SICH


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2010)

Ist es das hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wh8iJLTH2qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (5. September 2010)

ne, die Grafik von meinem war eher besser, fast 3D oder so und düsterer.


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2010)

Ich hoffe du meinst nicht das:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqQ-qHQpm_0

Eins der schlechtesten Spiele ever *g*


----------



## The Paladin (5. September 2010)

Doch, dass ist es. Und ich habe es nie weit geschafft da ich den Fanghacken nie hinbekommen habe.


----------



## Breakyou (5. September 2010)

Toröööööööööö
Abend Leute


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2010)

hab vorhin en vid auf YT gesehen von Batman Forever hat mich voll an MK erinnert .. sag mir bitte nihct das dies ein Batman spiel sag mir bitte das waren findige Modder die ihre MK Modells in Batman Figuren umgewandelt haben .. 

SAG ES MIR 



*SAG ES MIR !!!! BITTE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gqqledCh3vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Verdammt das hört sich ja genauso wie MK an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. wuaaaaaaaahhh


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Toröööööööööö
> Abend Leute



Abend.


Und ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden welches Volk ich bei Starcraft II spielen soll.


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2010)

Zam du bist ein Unmensch du lässt mich hier Qualen erleiden weil du mir nicht sagen willst was ich hören will ............... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Strafe muss sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (5. September 2010)

*seufz*


----------



## Jester (5. September 2010)

Nabend....


----------



## Petersburg (5. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Nabend....



Ein Deprimierender Abend *seufz²*


----------



## The Paladin (5. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ein Deprimierender Abend *seufz²*



Also gut ........ was ist los Petersburg?


----------



## Breakyou (5. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ein Deprimierender Abend *seufz²*



meiner war ganz toll.
Rock die Burg 2010 war nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (5. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Also gut ........ was ist los Petersburg?



...Garnichts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (5. September 2010)

Hm, sieht zu traurig aus. Warte mal, ich mache es etwas angenehmer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich gehe pennen, Beim nächsten mal verabschiede ich mich weil ich ins Heer gehe und ne weile nimmer da sein werde. Das heißt für mich: Noch einmal richtig hart die Leute in Youtube trollen, I do it for the lulz.


----------



## Skatero (5. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Also SM 64 schwer? WTF zogg mal Super Ghouls 'n Ghosts auf dem SNES dann weißte wat schwer ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ALtP...
Ich hatte es auf dem Gameboy und dann habe ich verloren. :/ Werde es mir wohl für die Wii kaufen, damit ich es endlich fertig spielen kann.


----------



## Dominau (5. September 2010)

Hallo !


----------



## Sunyo (5. September 2010)

Huhu !


----------



## Wolfner (5. September 2010)

Kindheitstraumata-Thread?
Kindheitstraumata-Thread:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66QH65aIy8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jester (5. September 2010)

Warum ist _Itunes _so scheisse?!


----------



## Breakyou (5. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Warum ist _Itunes _so scheisse?!



iTunes ist cool!
Nein Dominau, winamp ist nicht besser!


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Warum ist _Itunes _so scheisse?!



Ich benutze iTunes als Synonym für scheisse :')



Breakyou schrieb:


> iTunes ist cool!
> Nein Dominau, winamp ist nicht besser!



Ist winamp eigentlich flac kompatibel?


----------



## Jester (5. September 2010)

Itunes ist scheisse...
Wie kann man keine Star Wars Filme im Angebot haben?!


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Zam du bist ein Unmensch du lässt mich hier Qualen erleiden weil du mir nicht sagen willst was ich hören will ...............



Das Spiel war tatsächlich ernst gemeint. *g*


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Itunes ist scheisse...
> Wie kann man keine Star Wars Filme im Angebot haben?!



Solange sie 1-3, nicht verkaufen tun sie der Welt einen gefallen


Woah, ebend mit allen races mal 1on1 gespielt bei scII, alle drei mal geowned!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2010)

Mittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich schwöre ich bin nicht Betrunken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (5. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Solange sie 1-3, nicht verkaufen tun sie der Welt einen gefallen
> 
> 
> Woah, ebend mit allen races mal 1on1 gespielt bei scII, alle drei mal geowned!



Wie kannst du es wagen auch nur einen der drei Filme derartig anzugreifen?
Du musst wahrlich die dunkle Seite in dein Herz aufgenommen haben!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2010)

Jester wan gehen wir Zusammen feiern? Oo


----------



## Jester (5. September 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Jester wan gehen wir Zusammen feiern? Oo



Mmhm...
Du hast meine Nummer, ruf an wennde was am Start hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Wie kannst du es wagen auch nur einen der drei Filme derartig anzugreifen?
> Du musst wahrlich die dunkle Seite in dein Herz aufgenommen haben!



1-3 Ub0R fail
4-6 In Ordnung

isso!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Mmhm...
> Du hast meine Nummer, ruf an wennde was am Start hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Morgen Q-Dorf ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2010)

OhOh zam Is Hier Mittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (5. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> 1-3 Ub0R fail
> 4-6 In Ordnung
> 
> isso!



Aus dir spricht die Unwissenheit.
Allein der Gedanke, dass ein Star Wars Film "nicht gut" sein kann, ist reine Blasphemie.



			
				[url= schrieb:
			
		

> BladeDragonGX[/url]' date='05 September 2010 - 03:09' timestamp='1283651884' post='2803557']
> Morgen Q-Dorf ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Am Sonntag?!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Aus dir spricht die Unwissenheit.
> Allein der Gedanke, dass ein Star Wars Film "nicht gut" sein kann, ist reine Blasphemie.
> 
> 
> ...



ja am sonntag... ach fuuu du hast ja schule >_<


----------



## Petersburg (5. September 2010)

Ich hasse abjetzt alles.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hasse abjetzt alles.


Was hast du gegen entzündeten Wundschorf...was, bitte was?!


----------



## Jester (5. September 2010)

Guten Abend.

Wo ist euer Gott nun?!


----------



## Edou (5. September 2010)

Nabnd


----------



## Cake is a lie (5. September 2010)

Abend Leute


----------



## Dweencore (5. September 2010)

Nabend
Oder wie man sonst noch sagen kann:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zvhq07jA1c[/youtube]

Genau!


----------



## Silenzz (5. September 2010)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;dith: Dweencore, muahahaha Epic-Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (5. September 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Nabend
> Oder wie man sonst noch sagen kann:
> 
> 
> ...



98% aller Spaßvögel gehen auf den Falschen Kostümball!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> The Expandables ist in dem Sinne auch empfehlenswert. *g*



den film werd ich mir 100% noch anschauen .. allein schon die schauspieler sorgen dafür das der film nicht schlecht sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (5. September 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> 98% aller Spaßvögel gehen auf den Falschen Kostümball!


Schrecklich was aus der Menschheit geworden ist!


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2010)

Abend


----------



## Petersburg (5. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> 
> Wo ist euer Gott nun?!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> den film werd ich mir 100% noch anschauen .. allein schon die schauspieler sorgen dafür das der film nicht schlecht sein kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (5. September 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> €dith: Dweencore, muahahaha Epic-Video
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich finde 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=3fhcp39J4gg[/youtube]
 erst so richtig Epic xD,


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2010)

dolph lundgren ist einfach ein tier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (5. September 2010)

White Wizzard <3 an dieser stelle danke an Lachmann, dafür das er mir diese Tolle band gezeigt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. September 2010)

<3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRtXSbfNbks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



http://www.songstowearpantsto.com/songs/this-girl/

Um es zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei der Liste wurde der meines Erachtens Beste Film von Rourke vergessen 
Johnny Handsome - Der schöne Johnny





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMtHZGn1Ka4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (5. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> White Wizzard <3 an dieser stelle danke an Lachmann, dafür das er mir diese Tolle band gezeigt hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich tu nur meine pflicht!

captain-heroman .. captain-heromaaaaan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. September 2010)

Ich hab heute 7 Liter Wasser getrunken und muß alle 20 min pissen <3


----------



## Dweencore (5. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich hab heute 7 Liter Wasser getrunken und muß alle 20 min pissen <3


Bei mir passiert dass schon mit 1liter Volvic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. September 2010)

Egal, jetzt erst mal 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OzMJhOwBLqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 auf Repeat stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (5. September 2010)

Guten Abend Leute. Ich gehe morgen ins Bundesheer, ich weiß nicht was mich erwartet.

Ich bin Fett (115 kg)
Ich bin groß (1.89)
Ich kann keine Liegestütze
Ich heiße Ivan (Ich hasse es wenn man mich Ivan der Schreckliche nennt)
Ich bin Computer-Zocker (WoW, Strategiespiele, TF2)
Ich bin eher zurückhaltend bei Fremden

Tja, mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2010)

du wiederholst dich paladin


----------



## The Paladin (5. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du wiederholst dich paladin



Ich bin nervö, da kann das eben vorkommen


----------



## Dweencore (5. September 2010)

Leicht wirst du es dort nicht haben Pala ^^


----------



## Olliruh (5. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich bin nervö, da kann das eben vorkommen



dann geh am besten jetzt schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (5. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> OMG!!! WISST IHR WAS?!



WAS LOS LEKRAN?!?!


----------



## The Paladin (5. September 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Leicht wirst du es dort nicht haben Pala ^^



Ich weiß, ich muss Stoisch bleiben ^^


----------



## Dweencore (5. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> OMG!!! WISST IHR WAS?!


&#8364;:Zu spät xD


----------



## Jester (5. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich muss Stoisch bleiben ^^



Diene deinem Vaterland!
Wobei... an sich ist euer Bundesheer komplett sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer sollte euch schon angreifen wollen?


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Guten Abend Leute. Ich gehe morgen ins Bundesheer, ich weiß nicht was mich erwartet.
> 
> Ich bin Fett (115 kg)
> Ich bin groß (1.89)
> ...



Coole Leute lassen sich ausmustern


----------



## Dweencore (5. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Diene deinem Vaterland!
> Wobei... an sich ist euer Bundesheer komplett sinnlos
> 
> 
> ...


Wir zerstören uns selber!


----------



## Jester (5. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Coole Leute lassen sich ausmustern



Was sollte daran cool sein?!


----------



## Skatero (5. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Was sollte daran cool sein?!



Wenn ich es machen würde, wäre es cool.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei anderen Leuten ist es einfach lahm.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Was sollte daran cool sein?!



das man seine zeit nicht im bund verschwendet?


----------



## Jester (5. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das man seine zeit nicht im bund verschwendet?



Sondern dann im Altersheim oder wie?
Die Frage ist halt auch, ob man seine Zeit wirklich verschwendet... es ist ja letztendlich schon eine Art Dienst für das Volk.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Sondern dann im Altersheim oder wie?
> Die Frage ist halt auch, ob man seine Zeit wirklich verschwendet... es ist ja letztendlich schon eine Art Dienst für das Volk.



pff.. geht mir sonst wo vorbei
ich werd eh ausgemustert und damit hat sich die sache :>


----------



## Dweencore (5. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt auch, ob man seine Zeit wirklich verschwendet... es ist ja letztendlich schon eine Art Dienst für das Volk.


Ich weiss nicht ob ich Deutschland überhaupt dienen will!


----------



## The Paladin (5. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Diene deinem Vaterland!
> Wobei... an sich ist euer Bundesheer komplett sinnlos
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, lass mich mal in die Fantasiekiste greifen.

Wer könnte uns Angreifen:

Die Russen
Die Amis
Terroristen
Zombies
/b/
Tom Cruise und seine Psycho-Sekte
Brennende Zombies
Aliens
Die Buffed-Mods angeführt von ZAM
Brennende Zombies mit Hüten

Naja, das Bundesheer ist auch zur Katastrophenbekämpfung da und zur Wasseraufbereitung in Afrika


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Sondern dann im Altersheim oder wie?
> Die Frage ist halt auch, ob man seine Zeit wirklich verschwendet... es ist ja letztendlich schon eine Art Dienst für das Volk.



Dir ist bewusst, dass wenn man ausgemustert wird, man nicht dienen muss? O:


----------



## Arosk (5. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XD



The schrieb:


> Naja, das Bundesheer ist auch zur Katastrophenbekämpfung da und zur Wasseraufbereitung in Afrika







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7W15ejKBssk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dweencore (5. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Wer könnte uns Angreifen:
> Tom Cruise und seine Psycho-Sekte
> Die Buffed-Mods angeführt von ZAM


OH MEIN GOTT!!!!
RENNT UM EUER LEBEN!
SCHLIEßT DIE FENSTER STELLT WAS VOR DIE TÜR UND RENNT ALLE WEG!


----------



## Jester (5. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst, dass wenn man ausgemustert wird, man nicht dienen muss? O:



Das ist mir sehr wohl bewusst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Frage ist, wie anständig das ist...
Irgendwann sollte man doch mal was im Sinne der Gemeinschaft tuen oder? Sei es nun Bundeswehr oder Zivilidienst.


----------



## Rayon (5. September 2010)

hab meine Musterung bald, und hoffe dass ich Ausgemustert werde, umso eher kann ich in die Ausbildung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. September 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Frage... ich bin ein sehr friedlicher, toleranter Mensch. Ich verabscheue sinnlose Gewalt und versuche jeden Konflikt aus dem Weg zu gehen. Jedoch passiert es in letzter Zeit öfters das ich völlig unbegründet total wütend und aggressiv werde, ich weiss dann auch das es keinen Grund dazu gibt doch das macht mich irgendwie noch wütender :S ich würde dann am liebsten alles kurz und klein schlage, ich weiss aber genau das ich alles nur noch schlimmer mache >.< was kann man da tun


----------



## Jester (5. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> alles kurz und klein schlage[n]



!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (5. September 2010)

Musterung übermorgen und so...flieg ich raus, flieg ich raus. Ansonsten wird der Wehrdienst bis dahin eh ausgesetzt, also latten.

Für Leute dies interessiert:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,715813,00.html
Die Bundesregierung hat sich "endlich" geeinigt und verlängert die Atomkraftwerks-Laufzeiten um 8-14 Jahre


----------



## Breakyou (5. September 2010)

Die Tür geht auf ein Bauch kommt rein dass kann doch nur der liebe Breakyou sein!
In diesem Sinn: Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> !
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Provozier mich nicht -.-" 

Z.b. macht es mich grade total wütend das ich keinen gscheiten Kopfhörer mehr habe, heute Nachmittag war mir das aber gelinde gesagt noch schnurzpiepegal


----------



## The Paladin (5. September 2010)

Ich höre auf den Rat von:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur er kann uns retten und Anführen (Wirklich, er hat es geschafft dass /b/ einen Gewaltlosen Protest gegen Scientology gemacht hat)

Edit: Ich poste ihn weil er mich irgendwie Hypnotisiert, er sieht Vertrauenswürdig aus ^^ genau wie Billy Mays


----------



## Falathrim (5. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage... ich bin ein sehr friedlicher, toleranter Mensch. Ich verabscheue sinnlose Gewalt und versuche jeden Konflikt aus dem Weg zu gehen. Jedoch passiert es in letzter Zeit öfters das ich völlig unbegründet total wütend und aggressiv werde, ich weiss dann auch das es keinen Grund dazu gibt doch das macht mich irgendwie noch wütender :S ich würde dann am liebsten alles kurz und klein schlage, ich weiss aber genau das ich alles nur noch schlimmer mache >.< was kann man da tun



Sport treiben. Viel, viel Sport treiben. Verschafft dem Körper eine gewisse Befriedigung und bringt einen auf andere Gedanken


----------



## Thoor (5. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sport treiben. Viel, viel Sport treiben. Verschafft dem Körper eine gewisse Befriedigung und bringt einen auf andere Gedanken



Aber wenn ich dran denke das ich morgen abend nach der Arbeit in ein Fitnessstudio macht könnt ich grade was zu Kleinholz verarbeiten -.-

Ohne Witz jetzt, das ist doch kacke!


----------



## Skatero (5. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage... ich bin ein sehr friedlicher, toleranter Mensch. Ich verabscheue sinnlose Gewalt und versuche jeden Konflikt aus dem Weg zu gehen. Jedoch passiert es in letzter Zeit öfters das ich völlig unbegründet total wütend und aggressiv werde, ich weiss dann auch das es keinen Grund dazu gibt doch das macht mich irgendwie noch wütender :S ich würde dann am liebsten alles kurz und klein schlage, ich weiss aber genau das ich alles nur noch schlimmer mache >.< was kann man da tun



Hör dir mit Kopfhörern beruhigende Musik an. Oh wait! Du hast ja keine. Dann prügel dich mit der Wand.


----------



## Thoor (5. September 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hör dir mit Kopfhörern beruhigende Musik an. Oh wait! Du hast ja keine. Dann prügel dich mit der Wand.



Warum die Wand wenn ich dich habe :3


----------



## Jester (5. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> /b/ einen Gewaltlosen Protest gegen Scientology gemacht hat



Alles was /b/ jemals tuen wird, wird gewaltlos sein! Die ganzen Nerds sind doch garnicht in der Lage, körperliche Gewalt anzuwenden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum die Wand wenn ich dich habe :3



Dann würdest du dich nur noch mehr ärgern, weil du verlieren würdest.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann würdest du dich nur noch mehr ärgern, weil du verlieren würdest.



skatero hat so einen tollen titel und eine so tolle logik


----------



## mmeCeliné (5. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Das ist mir sehr wohl bewusst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Welche Gemenschaft?

Deutschland? Lol no



The schrieb:


> Nur er kann uns retten und Anführen (Wirklich, er hat es geschafft dass /b/ einen Gewaltlosen Protest gegen Scientology gemacht hat)



Lol. als ob Anonymous nicht schon genug gegen die scifags demonstrieren würde, desweiteren sind 95% von /b/ auch bei anon, da wars kein meisterwerk die zu einem protest zu bekommen


----------



## Jester (6. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Welche Gemenschaft?
> 
> Deutschland? Lol no
> 
> ...


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Kommt drauf an was man unter "da sein" versteht?oO

Nur weil sie eine organisation ohne irgendwelche führung, mitgliederliste usw. ist, kann man immernoch an raids teilnehmen, dann ist man wohl "dabei"


----------



## The Paladin (6. September 2010)

Ich gehe pennen, ich schreibe wieder irgendwann einmal wenn ich die Kaserne verlassen darf. Villeicht mache ich hier ein Thread auf mit Wöchentlichen Neuigkeiten was dort so abgeht ^^


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich gehe pennen, ich schreibe wieder irgendwann einmal wenn ich die Kaserne verlassen darf. Villeicht mache ich hier ein Thread auf mit Wöchentlichen Neuigkeiten was dort so abgeht ^^



NIEMALS NACH DER SEIFE BÜCKEN


----------



## Jester (6. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was man unter "da sein" versteht?oO
> 
> Nur weil sie eine organisation ohne irgendwelche führung, mitgliederliste usw. ist, kann man immernoch an raids teilnehmen, dann ist man wohl "dabei"



Per Eigendefinition ist jeder Teil von Anon, der unter einem Nick im Internet ist.
Man muss also nicht zwingend an den Raids teilnehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Per Eigendefinition ist jeder Teil von Anon, der unter einem Nick im Internet ist.
> Man muss also nicht zwingend an den Raids teilnehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oO Dann verlange ich mal linkierung von dieser "eigendefinition"

Laut deinem Satz, sind auch irgendwelche Scifags, die mit einem Nick im internet unterwegs sind anon, was ja mehr als quatsch währe


----------



## Skatero (6. September 2010)

Jester, weisst du überhaupt was "Anon" ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (6. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> oO Dann verlange ich mal linkierung von dieser "eigendefinition"
> 
> Laut deinem Satz, sind auch irgendwelche Scifags, die mit einem Nick im internet unterwegs sind anon, was ja mehr als quatsch währe



Das, was ich sagte wird u.a. im Wikipediaartikel angedeutet, außerdem gab es mal sone Art "Belehrungsvideo" von Anon für Neuschuchteln, da wurde es explizit gesagt.

Aber irgendwie ist unsere Diskussion relativ überflüssig, einigen wir uns doch einfach drauf, dass Anon ganz klar Internetübermenschen sind!


----------



## Skatero (6. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Das, was ich sagte wird u.a. im Wikipediaartikel angedeutet, außerdem gab es mal sone Art "Belehrungsvideo" von Anon für Neuschuchteln, da wurde es explizit gesagt.
> 
> Aber irgendwie ist unsere Diskussion relativ überflüssig, einigen wir uns doch einfach drauf, dass Anon ganz klar Internetübermenschen sind!



Anon gibt es aber auch ausserhalb des Internets. Oder gab? Bin da nicht so auf dem aktuellsten Stand. So weit ich weiss, gibt es nicht mehr so viele Sachen von ihnen.


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Das, was ich sagte wird u.a. im Wikipediaartikel angedeutet, außerdem gab es mal sone Art "Belehrungsvideo" von Anon für Neuschuchteln, da wurde es explizit gesagt.
> 
> Aber irgendwie ist unsere Diskussion relativ überflüssig, einigen wir uns doch einfach drauf, dass Anon ganz klar Internetübermenschen sind!



Wiki fail. 
irgendeinem belehrungsvideo auf yt glauben schenken fail.






Skatero schrieb:


> Jester, weisst du überhaupt was "Anon" ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Skatero schrieb:


> Anon gibt es aber auch ausserhalb des Internets. Oder gab? Bin da nicht so auf dem aktuellsten Stand. So weit ich weiss, gibt es nicht mehr so viele Sachen von ihnen.



Ohja, das tun sie


----------



## Jester (6. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Wiki fail.
> irgendeinem belehrungsvideo auf yt glauben schenken fail.



Bwahahaha! 
Du willst die Diskussion als ernsthaft führen?
Dann erzähl du mir doch mal etwas über die Aufnahmekriterien zu Anon.

Und ja, Anon trolliert auch weiterhin in der Öffentlichkeit, vor einigen Wochen gab es z.b. eine Aktion hier am Bhf. Zoo, ich glaube wir haben damals auch hier drüber geschrieben.


----------



## Skatero (6. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ohja, das tun sie



Dann muss ich mich mal nach Anon in der Schweiz umsehen. :/


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Bwahahaha!
> Du willst die Diskussion als ernsthaft führen?
> Dann erzähl du mir doch mal etwas über die Aufnahmekriterien zu Anon.
> 
> Und ja, Anon trolliert auch weiterhin in der Öffentlichkeit, vor einigen Wochen gab es z.b. eine Aktion hier am Bhf. Zoo, ich glaube wir haben damals auch hier drüber geschrieben.



Aufnahmekriterien gibt es nicht, jeder darf mitmachen, (leider, teilweiße)



Skatero schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mich mal nach Anon in der Schweiz umsehen. :/



Wenn ich mir nicht so sicher währe das zam, aus welchen gründen auch immer den banhammer schwingen würde, würde ich hier wohl linkierung, zu whyweprotest.net leisten, allerdings mach ichs nicht!


----------



## Skatero (6. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Aufnahmekriterien gibt es nicht, jeder darf mitmachen, (leider, teilweiße)
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn ich mir nicht so sicher währe das zam, aus welchen gründen auch immer den banhammer schwingen würde, würde ich hier wohl linkierung, zu whyweprotest.net leisten, allerdings mach ichs nicht!



Aufnahmekriterien sind eigentlich nicht unbedingt notwendig, aber die Proteste sollten gewaltfrei bleiben, weil es sonst ziemlich schlecht wäre.

Was sollte denn mit dem Link schlecht sein?


----------



## Jester (6. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Aufnahmekriterien gibt es nicht, jeder darf mitmachen, (leider, teilweiße)



Eben.
Jeder, der anonym im Netz ist, ist Teil des Kollektivs.
Wobei man da wahrscheinlich zwischen den normalen Netzusern, den Netzaktivisten und den RealLife-Aktivisten unterscheiden muss.


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Eben.
> Jeder, der anonym im Netz ist, ist Teil des Kollektivs.
> Wobei man da wahrscheinlich zwischen den normalen Netzusern, den Netzaktivisten und den RealLife-Aktivisten unterscheiden muss.



Nein, mann muss unter Aktivisten und normalen Netzusern unterscheiden, die mit Anon nix am hut haben



Skatero schrieb:


> Was sollte denn mit dem Link schlecht sein?



Was sollte an /b/ schlecht sein?
 Dafür hat zam auch schon banhammer geschwungen


----------



## Skatero (6. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Was sollte an /b/ schlecht sein?
> Dafür hat zam auch schon banhammer geschwungen



Es ist nicht schlecht. Es ist einfach ab 18 und darum darf man es hier nicht verlinken, sonst dürfte man ja auch einfach Pornoseiten verlinken.

Naja ich geh mal offline. Muss in 5 Stunden schon wieder aufstehen. -.-

Gute Nacht


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es ist nicht schlecht. Es ist einfach ab 18 und darum darf man es hier nicht verlinken, sonst dürfte man ja auch einfach Pornoseiten verlinken.
> 
> Naja ich geh mal offline. Muss in 5 Stunden schon wieder aufstehen. -.-
> 
> Gute Nacht



Gute nacht :')


----------



## Jester (6. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Nein, mann muss unter Aktivisten und normalen Netzusern unterscheiden, die mit Anon nix am hut haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na wenn du meinst... 
Der suoergeheime Internetclub soll wohl unter sich bleiben, ja?
Und wenn es keinerlei führendes Organ gibt, weshalb sollten dann Definitionen auf Youtube falsch sein?
Merkste selber?

Und was am tatsächlichen /b/ falsch ist, ist hoffentlich keine ernsthafte Frage.


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Na wenn du meinst...
> Der suoergeheime Internetclub soll wohl unter sich bleiben, ja?
> Und wenn es keinerlei führendes Organ gibt, weshalb sollten dann Definitionen auf Youtube falsch sein?
> Merkste selber?
> ...



Nur weil eine organisation ohne führendes organ agiert, muss alles richtig sein was auf welch platform auch immer geschrieben und gesagt wird?

Merkst was? :')


----------



## Jester (6. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Nur weil eine organisation ohne führendes organ agiert, muss alles richtig sein was auf welch platform auch immer geschrieben und gesagt wird?
> 
> Merkst was? :')



"Organisation", soso...

Es muss nicht alles richtig sein, kannst du aber sagen, welche Informationen richtig und welche falsch sind?


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> "Organisation", soso...
> 
> Es muss nicht alles richtig sein, kannst du aber sagen, welche Informationen richtig und welche falsch sind?





Ich kann das sagen, & vorallendingen unterscheiden...kannst du das? Offensichtlich nein


----------



## Jester (6. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich kann das sagen, & vorallendingen unterscheiden...kannst du das? Offensichtlich nein



Bwahahahahah!
Und was gibt dir das Recht dazu, das so oder so zu unterscheiden? 
Du scheinst das Grundprinzip der Gleichheit bei Anon nicht ganz verstanden zu haben....


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Bwahahahahah!
> Und was gibt dir das Recht dazu, das so oder so zu unterscheiden?
> Du scheinst das Grundprinzip der Gleichheit bei Anon nicht ganz verstanden zu haben....



Kleiner, nur weil du absoluten irrsinn schreibst, ich dich darauf hinweiße, zweifelst du nun an, das ich das grundprinzip hinter anon nicht verstanden habe?

*insert kreativen facepalmpaper hier*
That's just awful


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Apfel.



Banane


----------



## Jester (6. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Kleiner, nur weil du absoluten irrsinn schreibst, ich dich darauf hinweiße, zweifelst du nun an, das ich das grundprinzip hinter anon nicht verstanden habe?
> 
> *insert kreativen facepalmpaper hier*
> That's just awful



Haha!
Nettes Rumgedruckse hier! 
Dieses Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhW7lZfW57k
Und nochmal: Wahr? Oder falsch? Und weshalb? 
Merkste was?


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Jaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 endlich hab ich den Geisterbär mit meinem Hunter!!

1:38 Uhr, Grizzly Hills. 

Zähmung der "Bestie" war erfolgreich.

Zähmung der "Bestie2" wird in Sholazar Basin fortgesetzt.

Wünscht mir Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Haha!
> Nettes Rumgedruckse hier!
> Dieses Video: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=LhW7lZfW57k
> Und nochmal: Wahr? Oder falsch? Und weshalb?
> Merkste was?



Video? Höchst wahr

Dein "rumgedruckse" größtenteils, ebend rumgedruckse.


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Scrubs is geil

Oh, da spielt einer Ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Beileid


----------



## Jester (6. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Video? Höchst wahr
> 
> Dein "rumgedruckse" größtenteils, ebend rumgedruckse.



"Uuh! YT videos glauben fail!"

Und warum ist das jetzt wahr?
Anon hat halt keine Definition, sondern nur einige Grundsätze.
Können wir uns darauf einigen?


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du lügst!!



The Cake is a lie? 





Jester schrieb:


> Anon hat halt keine Definition, sondern nur einige Grundsätze.
> Können wir uns darauf einigen?



Definition = Grundsätze?

Aber schon gut, wir machen das jetzt wie bei der mimiplayback-show und sagen "ALLE HABEN GEWONNEN!"

Wer will caek?


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Mhm ... ich bin einer der letzten Überlebenden ..



Ja, bei uns joinen auch alle Allys zur Horde, regt echt auf :/

Ich bin auch schon viel weniger vor SW damit die Allys nicht irgendwann netmal ein Trauma haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (6. September 2010)

Eine schöne Runde Borderlands mit Kollegen und jetzt bin ich wieder für euch da meine Allerliebsten Buffies :/


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sach mal ... kannst du mir mal dein Avatar erklären? :>



Frag mich heute noch, wie ich auf die idee kam, mich in die wanne zu stellen und ein foto zu machen...empfand es damals wohl als höchst kreativ....damals...vor einigen monaten


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sach mal ... kannst du mir mal dein Avatar erklären? :>
> 
> 
> Würdest von mir voll auf die 12 bekommen!!
> ...



Also ich freu mich immer wenn ich als Hunter nen ally mit 0 Abhärtung vor die flinte bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dich würde dann wohl Resto Druide, Diszi Priest und Heilig Pala healen :/

Is voll schlimm, auf Blutdurst is auf ally seite mehr heiler als dd >_>


----------



## Jester (6. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Definition = Grundsätze?



Ein Grundsatz macht noch keine vollständige Definition.
Und generell könntest du mMn noch etwas an Diskussionskultur gewinnen... und wenn ich mir deine Sig so anschaue stehe ich damit wohl nicht alleine da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geh jetzt schlafen und wünsche euch Allen eine schöne Nacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Glaube ich könnte dich trotzdem ohne Probleme durch die Gegend kiten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Troll Hunter

1k Abhärtung 
25k life
10k rüssi :S


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Darf ich dir sagen was ich dachte als ich dein Avatar zum ersten mal gesehen habe? :/ Also net das mir dann böse bist oder so >_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*schmunzelt* schieß los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Hmm laut arsenal haste auch nur 1054 Ressi und ich hab 1055 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Rüstung hast du nur 16k und 33 Hp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außer ich hab jetzt die falsche Zehra ausm Arsenal gepickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du sitzt aufm Klo und hast grad nen Stuhlgang hinter dir der so befreind war, dass du die Augen nicht mehr aufbekommen hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



höchst beschämend


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

och is ja doof und mit unholy präsi?


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

o_O Er schluckt die avas nicht




Lekraan schrieb:


> Was hörst für Musik?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Siehe signatur : 'P


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Was hörst für Musik?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein Warri würde dich so derbe weg bomben ey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatte letztens 17k execut crit

Hab dann aber den Mage ge"arsenalt" und warn 80er newbie mit blauem gear und 0 ressi


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> War Ironie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gefärbt ja :' )


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Weiß einer ob jetzt schon die daylies auf der netherschwingen scherbe resettet wurden?

Heute ist nämlich Zahltag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich halt das ganze Gold fürs epic fliegen dass ich bei meinem Krieger gespart habe meinem troll geben muss... scheiß der hund drauf.

Perry schwa ... äh ich meine Perry Cox


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine Haare auch mal rot gefärbt x_X
> Wurde dann irgendwie Rosa, dann Orange ...
> Naja, dann nochmal mit rot durch dann wars auch rot
> 
> ...



Achja okay

Eigentlich bin ich hellblond.


----------



## Dominau (6. September 2010)

Endlich. Ihr habt ein neues Thema. Haare sind toll, besser wie WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Endlich. Ihr habt ein neues Thema. Haare sind toll, besser wie WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tabbys haare sind toll :')

Aber, "YOUR NOT BOXXY"



Lekraan schrieb:


> Fakefoto? x_x



Neeeeeeeeee das ist bloss Tabby,
tabby ist wie boxxy nur halt ohne den ganzen /b/ Kult


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trollface says HAI!

Sind die beiden nicht bildhübsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Der schönste song allerzeiten gibts nicht auf youtube oO

Man sollte es ändern


----------



## Dominau (6. September 2010)

FUUUU BOXXY!!!


Tabby > Boxxy.


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

By the way Boxxy is das die mit dem troll song?

Die is heiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (6. September 2010)

Boxxy ist viel heißer!



Vrocas schrieb:


> By the way Boxxy is das die mit dem troll song?
> 
> Die is heiß
> 
> ...



jap das ist Boxxy :>


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Geil

Kommt die hierher?


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Boxxy


----------



## Breakyou (6. September 2010)

Wohin?
Die kommt nirgends hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht um eine scharfe aber extrem nervige und geistlich etwas benachteiligte Junge Dame.


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> FUUUU BOXXY!!!
> 
> 
> Tabby > Boxxy.



Du musst noch viel lernen junger Padawan.




Lekraan schrieb:


> Welcher denn?



Von the microphones, Instrumental...aber nicht das II, was im vergleich zum einser übelst schlecht ist, einfach nur instrumental O:
Die schönsten zwei Minuten die jemals von Menschen gemacht wurden <3


----------



## Dominau (6. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Geil
> 
> Kommt die hierher?



Jup. Schön verpackt..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Aso ich dachte die schneit mal hier bei Buffed rein um mir Hallo zu sagen


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Jup. Schön verpackt..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das 
ist
...










noch lustiger als die Worgen Verarsche von Catdog xD 

Das is lutstig


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Yo dawg, we heard you like tanks, so we put a tank in yo tank, so you can drive to war, while yo drive to war!


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Arnold.


Na? Ist das bild, besser?


----------



## Breakyou (6. September 2010)

Dog <3
Cat war ein Wichser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Jip, ich vermisse das Thunfisch-Knochen-mit-schachteln-als-treppe-und-kleinem-blauen-viech-als-mitbewohner-Haus :/


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Katzen sind halt scheiss tiere, isso!


Hund > cutze


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Dog <3
> Cat war ein Wichser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Versteh ich nicht, hat cat dann irgendwie an Dog rum gemacht oder...?


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

& weiterhin keine Kommentare zu meinem neuen Bild.


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Ich finde das Bild schön


----------



## Breakyou (6. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Hey Arnold.
> 
> 
> Na? Ist das bild, besser?



Bei Hey Arnold fand ich Oscar den Penner immer am Besten wie er immer die Geldkassen auf den Waschmaschienen geklaut hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (6. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> & weiterhin keine Kommentare zu meinem neuen Bild.



Ich wurd den Hintergrund wegschneiden damit dein gesicht etwas größer ist.


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Ich fand Arnolds schwarzen kumpel immer lustig.

Bekam ich son heißhunger auf schokolade mit kacow


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Das ist zu klein :/



Wie soll ichs besser machen O:


----------



## Dominau (6. September 2010)

Nacht Leute, ich geh dann mal ins Bettchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis in ein paar Stunden >:O


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Wie sind wir denn jetzt von pvp "axt zerberstet Kopf" gemetzel zu Photoshop gekommen?


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

ach ich bin auch im bett nacht ihr kleinen geilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (6. September 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=dGuI9z9oRqI[/youtube]
THIS IS
OUR PARTY
HIGHFIVES
AND BREAKDOWNS!

Güte Nächt


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte nur Studi, wobei ich dort auch nur rl bekanntschaften hinzufüge : /


----------



## Breakyou (6. September 2010)

Hast du lange Beine :O
Aber muss schon sagen hübsche junge Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Hast du lange Beine :O
> Aber muss schon sagen hübsche junge Frau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Solang wie sie bei ner zwergin wie mir (1,67) sein können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (6. September 2010)

Bin mal Heaven Shall Burn Live in Vienna schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis später


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Barbie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was hat das den damit zu tun?oO


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Am 11. November sind se in München!! Und ich bin live dabei !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich zum glück nicht!


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Kennste New Kids?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kenn ich, mag ich nicht.


----------



## Breakyou (6. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Am 11. November sind se in München!! Und ich bin live dabei !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich seh sie in Stuttgart zusammen mit As I Lay Dying und Suicide Silence 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du denk ich mal auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geh dann auch mal in die Haia.
Gute Nacht ihr Süßen


----------



## Soramac (6. September 2010)

Letzter! 

Man bin ich wieder gut heute...


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

first

oh fuck...


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

first


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> first
> 
> oh fuck...



First...Ketzer, KETZER über mir. Wie kannst du nur die heilige 21 Uhr Grenze unterschreiten, wie?!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2010)

das soll jetzt keine beleidigung sein, mmeceliné, aber du siehst,gelinde gesagt, komisch aus
wie ein streichholz das bei dem kleinsten windstoß umknickt
und kann man sich in so einem rock überhaupt bewegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

in dem ich viel schrede


----------



## Dweencore (6. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das soll jetzt keine beleidigung sein, mmeceliné, aber du siehst,gelinde gesagt, komisch aus
> wie ein streichholz das bei dem kleinsten windstoß umknickt
> und kann man sich in so einem rock überhaupt bewegen?
> 
> ...


/sign
Und Guten Abend


----------



## Petersburg (6. September 2010)

Wtf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2010)

Nabend, alles fit ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das soll jetzt keine beleidigung sein, mmeceliné, aber du siehst,gelinde gesagt, komisch aus
> wie ein streichholz das bei dem kleinsten windstoß umknickt
> und kann man sich in so einem rock überhaupt bewegen?
> 
> ...



Da fehlt einfach nurn Teil des Unterleibes... o.O


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2010)

Hallo Leutz


----------



## Petersburg (6. September 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Endlich hab ich diesen kack Netherdrachen *_*

Es is der Cobalt Netherwing Drake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2010)

Das ist nicht merh lustig, Petersburg. Da war drei mal lustig, nicht öfter.


*Kekse, Kaffee und Kakako hinstell*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. September 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Das ist nicht merh lustig, Petersburg. Da war drei mal lustig, nicht öfter.
> 
> 
> *Kekse, Kaffee und Kakako hinstell*



Meinst du jetzt Kakao oder Kakakot. :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2010)

Also ich hab geschmunzelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2010)

Kakao. man vergebe mir, das ich das k erwischte, welches seinen Platz neben dem o hat.


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das soll jetzt keine beleidigung sein, mmeceliné, aber du siehst,gelinde gesagt, komisch aus
> wie ein streichholz das bei dem kleinsten windstoß umknickt
> und kann man sich in so einem rock überhaupt bewegen?
> 
> ...



Sie erfüllt das Klischee der heutigen Jugend... Dünn und kurz ._.

BTW

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCEfn204BYM[/youtube]

absoluter WIN Song 

kennt wer nen guten Onlineshop für Autozubeh0er


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. September 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Kakao. man vergebe mir, das ich das k erwischte, welches seinen Platz neben dem o hat.


Ich vergebe dir nicht...außer ich kriege zuerst Kekse und Kaffee und Kakao.


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dünn und kurz ._.



Das trifft auch bei dir in gewissen Körperbereichen zu *fg*


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2010)

*Alko alles hinstell*
Milch? Zucker? Sahne?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das trifft auch bei dir in gewissen Körperbereichen zu *fg*


Nicht jeder hat so nen fetten Riechkolben im Gesicht!


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das trifft auch bei dir in gewissen Körperbereichen zu *fg*



Lass meine Daumen in Ruhe ja, sowas ist echt nicht lustig!

@Alko: Danke, jetzt hab ich grade den Kaffe verschüttet, ohne Shizze xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. September 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *Alko alles hinstell*
> Milch? Zucker? Sahne?




Mhhh, ohne alles. Ich bin hart, ich wills bitter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Ich bin so hart, ich nehm nur ein "Nimm Zwei"

Wenn ich echt nen Adreanlinschub will trink ich Milch aus der Tüte, das reicht dann aber auch für nen Monat.

SHIT ICH LEB SO HART AM LIMIT ALDA!


----------



## Petersburg (6. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> SHIT ICH LEB SO HART AM LIMIT ALDI!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> name='Thoor' date='06 September 2010 - 21:09' timestamp='1283801283' post='2806119']
> SHIT ICH LEB SO HART AM LIMIT ALDI!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/QUOTE]

Das Teil fällt unter das Motto "How longer you see it how funnier is it" :'D


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Wie wird das eigentlich angezeigt, dass in wow beim target stets die Hp angabe in Prozent angegeben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

Ich meine wenn ich jetzt mouseover über den Life Balken bin wirds angezeigt aber sonst nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (6. September 2010)

Das Teil fällt unter das Motto "How longer you see it how funnier is it" :'D
[/QUOTE]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Hör auf ich lieg vor lachen aufm Boden xD


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Wie fügt man hier nochmal youtube videos ein?


----------



## Petersburg (6. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hör auf ich lieg vor lachen aufm Boden xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (6. September 2010)

*gähn*
Guten Abend und Gute Nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

XDDDDDDDDD

Das Bild wollt ich grade selber machen :'D


----------



## Petersburg (6. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> XDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Das Bild wollt ich grade selber machen :'D






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Das versteh ich jetzt echt nicht.


----------



## Petersburg (6. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das versteh ich jetzt echt nicht.



Gibt nix zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wie fügt man hier nochmal youtube videos ein?


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2010)

das geht gar nicht


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

f0ck, ich wollte euch nämlich zeigen wie der toddster mal wieder alle pwnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_JI30f7uTA


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das soll jetzt keine beleidigung sein, mmeceliné, aber du siehst,gelinde gesagt, komisch aus
> wie ein streichholz das bei dem kleinsten windstoß umknickt
> und kann man sich in so einem rock überhaupt bewegen?
> 
> ...



Geht das hier, jetzt auch schon los


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Geht das hier, jetzt auch schon los



Jetzt nimms doch nicht so persönlich -.-

Wir mögen dich doch so wie du bist :-P


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Jetzt nimms doch nicht so persönlich -.-
> 
> Wir mögen dich doch so wie du bist :-P



Ahm... wir?


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ahm... wir?



Erstmal lernen du musst youtube zu quoten junger padawan.


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Erstmal lernen du musst youtube zu quoten junger padawan.



Ja eben bin nämlich noch net sehr lange hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ja eben bin nämlich noch net sehr lange hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bevor du finden kannst eine Antwort du erst finden musst dich, Jünger des ZAM!


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Bevor du finden kannst eine Antwort du erst finden musst dich, Jünger des ZAM!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cz-VA_YrU0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



/done


----------



## Deanne (6. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Jetzt nimms doch nicht so persönlich -.-
> 
> Wir mögen dich doch so wie du bist :-P



Ich will euch ja nicht den Spaß verderben, aber das Foto kenn ich von Lookbook.nu... Das Mädel heißt dort übrigens Shelley und kommt aus Stockholm.

Shelley M. @ Lookbook.nu


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich will euch ja nicht den Spaß verderben, aber das Foto kenn ich von Lookbook.nu... Das Mädel heißt dort übrigens Shelley und kommt aus Stockholm.
> 
> Shelley M. @ Lookbook.nu



:< Obs jetzt Celine ist oder nicht, das Mädchen lebt ungesund


----------



## Skatero (6. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und kann man sich in so einem rock überhaupt bewegen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der muss eindeutig weg!


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der muss eindeutig weg!



Unterschreib ich so.


----------



## Deanne (6. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> :< Obs jetzt Celine ist oder nicht, das Mädchen lebt ungesund



Bei Lookbook ist man aber nur cool, wenn man einen BMI von unter 17 hat!! Schickt sich irgendwas mit Fashion, ist aber mehr eine Art Lifestyle-Community für Essgestörte.


----------



## Jester (6. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich will euch ja nicht den Spaß verderben, aber das Foto kenn ich von Lookbook.nu... Das Mädel heißt dort übrigens Shelley und kommt aus Stockholm.
> 
> Shelley M. @ Lookbook.nu



Oh... ob wir es dann hier vllt. mit einem ordinären Troll zu tun haben?


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Oh... ob wir es dann hier vllt. mit einem ordinären Troll zu tun haben?



Was dachtest du denn die ganze Zeit bitte? :S


----------



## Skatero (6. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was dachtest du denn die ganze Zeit bitte? :S



An eine Trolline.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2010)

trollinen sind uncool!


----------



## Skatero (6. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> trollinen sind uncool!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (6. September 2010)

Es gibt keine Frauen im Internetz!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2010)

ich verbesser mich
trollinen sind uncool UND hässlich!


----------



## Deanne (6. September 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Frauen im Internetz!



VERDAMMT! ERWISCHT!


----------



## Soramac (6. September 2010)

Tja.. da macht man einmal was falsch und dann wird man kalt gestellt.
Nur weil man hier und da mal ein kleines Fehlerchen gemacht hat. 
Aber so ist das im Leben.. da macht man und tut man.. Jahrelang.  Die warten ja regelrecht nur drauf, da kannste der Ochs gewesen sein der den Karren vom Eis.. aber sobald du einmal einbrichst, dann sind'se ja gleich da. Und das wo du denkst, die gehoeren so ein Stuecken zu deiner Familie ne... die lachen dich alle aus, die lachen hinter deinem Ruecken rotz frech ins Gesicht.
und am Ende bist du dann immer ganz allein, aber ganz allein.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Tja.. da macht man einmal was falsch und dann wird man kalt gestellt.
> Nur weil man hier und da mal ein kleines Fehlerchen gemacht hat.
> Aber so ist das im Leben.. da macht man und tut man.. Jahrelang.  Die warten ja regelrecht nur drauf, da kannste der Ochs gewesen sein der den Karren vom Eis.. aber sobald du einmal einbrichst, dann sind'se ja gleich da. Und das wo du denkst, die gehoeren so ein Stuecken zu deiner Familie ne... die lachen dich alle aus, die lachen hinter deinem Ruecken rotz frech ins Gesicht.
> und am Ende bist du dann immer ganz allein, aber ganz allein.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw. deanne gibt es wirklich! :O
ich hab sie bei svz


----------



## Skatero (6. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Tja.. da macht man einmal was falsch und dann wird man kalt gestellt.
> Nur weil man hier und da mal ein kleines Fehlerchen gemacht hat.
> Aber so ist das im Leben.. da macht man und tut man.. Jahrelang.  Die warten ja regelrecht nur drauf, da kannste der Ochs gewesen sein der den Karren vom Eis.. aber sobald du einmal einbrichst, dann sind'se ja gleich da. Und das wo du denkst, die gehoeren so ein Stuecken zu deiner Familie ne... die lachen dich alle aus, die lachen hinter deinem Ruecken rotz frech ins Gesicht.
> und am Ende bist du dann immer ganz allein, aber ganz allein.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7yJAYtdPBBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Leben ist halt hart. :>


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

lol


----------



## Jester (6. September 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Frauen im Internetz!



Aber...aber... was ist mit Bernadette? 
:'(


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



"Der letzte Schultag" ist viel besser

Aber Deanne ist gepirced, liebt Naruto, Animes, Horrofilme, sieht verdammt gut aus und spielt Online Games.

Das kann doch nur ein Troll sein, ich meine kommt schon! O_o


----------



## mastergamer (6. September 2010)

Tja.


----------



## Deanne (6. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> "Der letzte Schultag" ist viel besser
> 
> Aber Deanne ist gepirced, liebt Naruto, Animes, Horrofilme, sieht verdammt gut aus und spielt Online Games.
> 
> Das kann doch nur ein Troll sein, ich meine kommt schon! O_o



Falsch. Eigentlich heiße ich Horst, bin 47, geschieden, freiberuflicher Flaschensammler aus Wanne-Eickel und schaue gern Erotikfilme. Aber pssssst...


----------



## Soramac (6. September 2010)

Ach Ihr habt doch auch keine Gefuehle mehr ;P

Da kann der Nachbar von der Leiter gefallen sein und Ihr denkt nur: Ach.. das wird er schon ueberlebt haben.


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Falsch. Eigentlich heiße ich Horst, bin 47, geschieden, freiberuflicher Flaschensammler aus Wanne-Eickel und schaue gern Erotikfilme. Aber pssssst...



Du hast den Schmerbrauch vergessen!

Aus welchem Film ist eigentlich dein Avatar? Da träum ich heute sicher noch schlecht von >_<

@Appleboy: Ne sicher nicht! Gehts noch? Ich geh logischerweise das Testament suchen, änders aber und geb dann wenn nötig den Gnadenstoss... Echt kp auf was für kranke Ideen manchen Menschen kommen...


----------



## Haxxler (6. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Da kann der Nachbar von der Leiter gefallen sein und Ihr denkt nur: Ach.. das wird er schon ueberlebt haben.


Wir denken halt positiv.


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> "Der letzte Schultag" ist viel besser
> 
> Aber Deanne ist gepirced, liebt Naruto, Animes, Horrofilme, sieht verdammt gut aus und spielt Online Games.
> 
> Das kann doch nur ein Troll sein, ich meine kommt schon! O_o



Hey ich hoffe aber doch keine nippelpiercings

ich hasse nippelpiercings...

verfängt man sich ein ma iwo is er ab


----------



## Deanne (6. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du hast den Schmerbrauch vergessen!
> 
> Aus welchem Film ist eigentlich dein Avatar? Da träum ich heute sicher noch schlecht von >_<



Liebe Kinder, dazu habe ich extra einen Blog-Eintrag verfasst:

_"Da ich gefragt wurde, was ich denn im Forum für ein "komisches Avatar" habe, berichte ich an dieser Stelle mal darüber.

Also, das Avatar ist ein Screenshot aus dem Film "Slit Mouth Woman", der auf der japanischen Legende von "Kuchisake-Onna" beruht."

_


Vrocas schrieb:


> Hey ich hoffe aber doch keine nippelpiercings



Ähhh... Nein. Das erinnert mich daran, dass sich eine Freundin neulich auf dem SUMMERBREEZE ein Intim- und ein Nippelpiercing hat stechen lassen. 
Hygiene und Promillewert hin oder her, hauptsache lässig geben.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> "Der letzte Schultag" ist viel besser
> 
> Aber Deanne ist gepirced, liebt Naruto, Animes, Horrofilme, sieht verdammt gut aus und spielt Online Games.
> 
> Das kann doch nur ein Troll sein, ich meine kommt schon! O_o




ICH HAB SIE BEI SVZ ALSO GIBT ES SIE AUCH :@ 



Soramac schrieb:


> Ach Ihr habt doch auch keine Gefuehle mehr ;P
> 
> Da kann der Nachbar von der Leiter gefallen sein und Ihr denkt nur: Ach.. das wird er schon ueberlebt haben.




und du hast davon zu viele


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Liebe Kinder, dazu habe ich extra einen Blog-Eintrag verfasst:
> 
> _"Da ich gefragt wurde, was ich denn im Forum für ein "komisches Avatar" habe, berichte ich an dieser Stelle mal darüber.
> 
> Also, das Avatar ist ein Screenshot aus dem Film "Slit Mouth Woman", der auf der japanischen Legende von "Kuchisake-Onna" beruht."_



Um was gehts in dieser "Legende"?


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Ich bin dafür wir gründen einen "Buffed-Club der Denker", analog zum Vorbild aus Scrubs, ich lade hiermit Lachmann, Alko, Edou, Razyl ein sich anzuschliessen, wer gewillt ist beizutreten kann sich gerne melden.

PS: Ich bin der Hauswart.

AFK Eichhörnchen fangen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2010)

bin ich jetzt offiziell im buffed-club der denker? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (6. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Um was gehts in dieser "Legende"?



Man könnte es auch "Urban Myth" nennen. Mehr dazu hier.


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

oh oh!! Ich will Dr. Jesus Cox sein!!


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> bin ich jetzt offiziell im buffed-club der denker?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo, aber das ist was positives :S

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15lU6TYBYS0[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2010)

win!


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Man könnte es auch "Urban Myth" nennen. Mehr dazu hier.



Man is das ne doofe Legende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man ja nur verlieren


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> jo, aber das ist was positives :S
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=15lU6TYBYS0[/youtube]



Oh! oh!!! Ich bin teddy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (6. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ICH HAB SIE BEI SVZ ALSO GIBT ES SIE AUCH :@



Welches VZ denn? Meinen richtigen Studi-Account oder meinen Dödel-Account bei Schülervz, den ich mir aus purer Lustigkeit angeschafft habe?


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ähhh... Nein. Das erinnert mich daran, dass sich eine Freundin neulich auf dem SUMMERBREEZE ein Intim- und ein Nippelpiercing hat stechen lassen.
> Hygiene und Promillewert hin oder her, hauptsache lässig geben.



Ich mein ich bin ja auch für Piercings und Körperschmuck (hab selber 3 :<) aber mal abgesehen davon das ich Intimpiercings schon von Grund auf mal eklig finde, das ist doch der Inbegriff von einem Piercing was eine sterile Umgebung braucht O.o Und aufm Summerbreeze WTF?

In dem Sinne

1-2-3 CLUB DER DENKER!


----------



## Skatero (6. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BZpYgXSQbhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hasse Montage. -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Welches VZ denn? Meinen richtigen Studi-Account oder meinen Dödel-Account bei Schülervz, den ich mir aus purer Lustigkeit angeschafft habe?



dödel-account bei schülervz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich mein ich bin ja auch für Piercings und Körperschmuck (hab selber 3 :<) aber mal abgesehen davon das ich Intimpiercings schon von Grund auf mal eklig finde, das ist doch der Inbegriff von einem Piercing was eine sterile Umgebung braucht O.o Und aufm Summerbreeze WTF?
> 
> In dem Sinne
> 
> 1-2-3 CLUB DER DENKER!



1-2-3- CLUB DER DENKER! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> 1-2-3- CLUB DER DENKER!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht jetzt Ted!

Wer ist Tod? :s Ich denkmal Alko wird Todd sein. Oder Edou :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2010)

wer bin ich?


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Hrhrhr ich kann mich noch erinnern als Baxter in Inets arsch gebissen hat *mwuahahaha* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nicht jetzt Ted!
> 
> Wer ist Tod? :s Ich denkmal Alko wird Todd sein. Oder Edou :<



Dann bist du Laverne.


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Laverne ist aber tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann bist du Laverne.



Ich bin der Hausmeister, hab ich schon gesagt.

Darum bist du jetzt Todd!

Lachmann, du bist der Typ der immer alle tötet, wie hiess der noch?


----------



## Skatero (6. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Laverne ist aber tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh. Dann müssen wir das Problem beheben.

Thoor, schau mal! Ich habe ein tolles Messer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lachmann, du bist der Typ der immer alle tötet, wie hiess der noch?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Todd, du bist raus!


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Man ich will dr cox sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Man ich will dr cox sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tedd, wollen Sie nicht wieder zu Ihrer Mama ins Bett? :s


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

Nö da is kein Platz mehr


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Nö da is kein Platz mehr



aber warm ists :3

bin mal weg, ich lös den club der denker für heute auf, morgen abend selbe zeit!

1-2-3 CLUB DER DENKER!


----------



## Vrocas (6. September 2010)

1-2-3 HETERO!
ich meine

1-2-3 CLUB DER DENKER!


----------



## Soramac (7. September 2010)

Nein Mann,

ich will noch nicht gehen

ich will noch ein bisschen tanzen


----------



## Vrocas (7. September 2010)

1-2-3 EMO CLUB!


----------



## Ennia (7. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> 1-2-3 EMO CLUB!



i lol'ed


----------



## Soramac (7. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> 1-2-3 EMO CLUB!



Nein Mann,

ich will noch nicht gehen.


----------



## Vrocas (7. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> i lol'ed



Im ersten Moment hab ich Emo blub gelesen


----------



## Dominau (7. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nein Mann,
> 
> ich will noch nicht gehen.



Junge !
Mir platzt gleich das Hemd. Wir schließen Abflug jetzt.


----------



## Jester (7. September 2010)

Ich werd dann mal zu den drei ??? einschlafen. Gute Nacht! :3


----------



## Soramac (7. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Junge !
> Mir platzt gleich das Hemd. Wir schließen Abflug jetzt.




Nein man, ich will noch nicht gehen
Ich will noch ein bisschen tanzen
Komm schon, alter
Ist doch noch nicht so spät
Lass uns noch ein bisschen tanzen


----------



## Jester (7. September 2010)

Das Fühl, wenn du feststellst, dass alle deine CDs komplett durch das Bier verklebt sind, das du neulich im Suff im gesamten Zimmer verteilt hast.


----------



## Ennia (7. September 2010)

lol, jetzt hab ich schon fast gedacht, dass ein chianti classico (gallo nero, wohlbemerkt) weinstein hat... ^^ dabei war es wohl nur abrieb vom barrique.


----------



## Breakyou (7. September 2010)

Hallo Dominau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. September 2010)

Moin :>


----------



## Breakyou (7. September 2010)

So spät noch auf?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> So spät noch auf?



Jo...


----------



## Breakyou (7. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jo...



Jo!
Ich geh dann mal penn0rn.
Viel Spaß & Erfolg bei dem was du gerade machst.
Gute Nacht &#9829;


----------



## Edou (7. September 2010)

Jo ich bin au noch Wach.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. September 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Jo ich bin au noch Wach.


Siehe Breaks Titel. :>


----------



## Edou (7. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Siehe Breaks Titel. :>



Dann Wisch dein Gesicht mit Toiletten Papier ab Oo


----------



## Petersburg (7. September 2010)

Its time! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (7. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Its time!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (7. September 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FIIIRUUUUUUUN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich will euch ja nicht den Spaß verderben, aber das Foto kenn ich von Lookbook.nu... Das Mädel heißt dort übrigens Shelley und kommt aus Stockholm.



Pwned :>>>

Guten Abend


----------



## Firun (7. September 2010)

Petersburg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (7. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich könnts mir 100 mal angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach der kerl im vorletzten bild im hinteren taxi ist mir ja noch garnicht aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2010)

grüße!


----------



## Petersburg (7. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> grüße!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2010)

hi


----------



## Dweencore (7. September 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Vrocas (7. September 2010)

1-2-3 

CLUB DER DENKER!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> 1-2-3
> 
> CLUB DER DENKER!


Er muss immer aus genau 4 Personen bestehen.


----------



## Vrocas (7. September 2010)

Der Hausmeister sagte aber immer nur aus 3!

oder...?

Wer hasst Kinder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2010)

öhm nein, 4 o_O 
deswegen muss auch auf den bahamas der "TRINKEN!" typ herhalten


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2010)

was will peter mir damit sagen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> was will peter mir damit sagen?



geh dusch0rn!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> was will peter mir damit sagen?


Er war zu faul runterzuscrollen um da seinen Post zumachen, deswegen hat er bei dir auf Zitat geklickt, weils gleich nebendran war. Er war einfach nur zu faul runterzuscrollen. Mehr nicht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> geh dusch0rn!




war ich vor 30 minuten ^-^



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Er war zu faul runterzuscrollen um da seinen Post zumachen, deswegen hat er bei dir auf Zitat geklickt, weils gleich nebendran war. Er war einfach nur zu faul runterzuscrollen. Mehr nicht.



also .. war ich nur ein mittel zum zweck? :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> also .. war ich nur ein mittel zum zweck? :/


Ja. Peter hat dich praktisch misshandelt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja. Peter hat dich praktisch misshandelt.



"thumbs up if you like this!" 
:'D


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja. Peter hat dich praktisch misshandelt.



ich fühl mich schon ziemlich missbrauchert :<


----------



## Petersburg (7. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Er war zu faul runterzuscrollen um da seinen Post zumachen, deswegen hat er bei dir auf Zitat geklickt, weils gleich nebendran war. Er war einfach nur zu faul runterzuscrollen. Mehr nicht.



Und was macht ihr so leutz?


----------



## Vrocas (7. September 2010)

Wieso redet niemand mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sweddyteddy is so alleine..


----------



## Petersburg (7. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wieso redet niemand mit mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab keine lust runterzuscrollen, denke nicht dass ich mit dir rede!

...
...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (7. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hab keine lust runterzuscrollen, denke nicht dass ich mit dir rede!
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...



du bíst doof




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (7. September 2010)

1-2-3 CLUB DER DENKER!

So wer willn angefahrnes Wiesel?


----------



## Vrocas (7. September 2010)

ich


----------



## Jester (7. September 2010)

Kann ich zwei haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich will euch ja nicht den Spaß verderben, aber das Foto kenn ich von Lookbook.nu... Das Mädel heißt dort übrigens Shelley und kommt aus Stockholm.
> 
> Shelley M. @ Lookbook.nu




Ich mag Deanne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*fg*




(Nein das is kein Antrag oder so n Blödsinn ;P )


----------



## Jokkerino (7. September 2010)

Ich schmeiße jetzt einfach was in die Runde und erwarte feedback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzD35xLek9Q


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2010)

> Dieses Video bzw. diese Gruppe enthält möglicherweise Inhalte, die für einige Nutzer unangemessen sein können, und wurde daher von der YouTube-Community gemeldet.


----------



## Jester (7. September 2010)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße jetzt einfach was in die Runde und erwarte feedback
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich...ich...ich liebe es!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (7. September 2010)

Ach Arosk, rauchen kann(!) tödlich sein.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2010)

mathe hausaufgaben fertig!
hell yeah 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (7. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mathe hausaufgaben fertig!
> hell yeah



Mal sehen

Falsch, Falsch, Falsch, ebenso falsch, Falsch, auch falsch, nicht korrekt, Irrtum und wtf was soll das bedeuten


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2010)

ska,humpel und micha meinen aber das es richtig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (7. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mal sehen
> 
> Dumbass



/fixed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (8. September 2010)

<3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mq5ksVr-BBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich will euch ja nicht den Spaß verderben, aber das Foto kenn ich von Lookbook.nu... Das Mädel heißt dort übrigens Shelley und kommt aus Stockholm.
> 
> Shelley M. @ Lookbook.nu



MUAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA - Danke fürs Bestätigen meines Bauchgefühls. Das wird episch.


----------



## Konov (8. September 2010)

Soso, der Döner wird den Menschen ersetzen. Na dann guten Appetit und gute Nacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (8. September 2010)

Fundamentalistischer Christ will am 11.09 öffentlich nen Koran verbrennen >_>

ja, natürlich ein Amerikaner >_<


----------



## Dini (8. September 2010)

Huhu *umschau*


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2010)

Dini hat den Frauenanteil im Nachtschwärmer schlagartig um 100% gesteigert. :O


----------



## Dini (8. September 2010)

Wenn ich kreische und so Frauenzeugs mache, dann lässt sich das doch bestimmt steigern, oder?
Gnihihi!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. September 2010)

Hey geil, Konov spielt auch AQW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (8. September 2010)

Jetzt steigt auch noch der Moderatoren Anteil dramatisch an... ohoh!
Huhu Kitten =)
*Tante Edith sagt: Und keiner grüßt mal :-/ SKANDAL!*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. September 2010)

Aloha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (8. September 2010)

Da muß wohl bisschen Abwechslung kommen!

Edit: Berserker, dein Avatar ist einfach nur Epic xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. September 2010)

Tja, I *can* haz cheezburg0r! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (8. September 2010)

Ich machs mal mit meiner Katze nach ^^


----------



## Dini (8. September 2010)

*gähn* Nachti


----------



## Haxxler (8. September 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Dling (8. September 2010)

Hallo ihrz


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2010)

Hier is schon fast Feierabend


----------



## Arosk (8. September 2010)

Warum? Heute wird durchgemacht! Muß den 40er Mage noch auf 60 bringen.


----------



## Petersburg (8. September 2010)

Guten Morgen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2010)

tag


----------



## Petersburg (8. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich find mich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. September 2010)

Was ist an dem Foto so lustig


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2010)

Mein Tag beginnt um 21 Uhr und endet um 6 Uhr morgens. Ich lebe nur für den Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## Thoor (8. September 2010)

1-2-3 CLUB DER DENKER


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> 1-2-3 CLUB DER DENKER


Über was sollen wir nachdenken.


----------



## Petersburg (8. September 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Was ist an dem Foto so lustig



Also... öhm..

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ayer_embedded#![/youtube] 



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Über was sollen wir nachdenken.



Überm ein Video


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Überm ein Video


Nö.

Denken wir darüber nach...wie ein Kind zwischen denen beiden Aussehen würde:   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (8. September 2010)

Nabend nabend,

überlege gerade, ob ich versuchen soll, zu schlafen -
oder, ob ich durchmachen soll/muss (wegen Schlaflosigkeit)

und ob Durchmachen für die morgige OP gut ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (8. September 2010)

Huhu community :>

Heute beim fußball trainingsspiel 8 zu 1 abgekackt :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nabend nabend,
> 
> überlege gerade, ob ich versuchen soll, zu schlafen -
> oder, ob ich durchmachen soll/muss (wegen Schlaflosigkeit)
> ...



Versuch zu schlafen...ist immer besser zu schlafen. Aber wenns dann nur 2 Stunden Schlaf sind ist es schlimmer wie durchzumachen...





Ist dann die Geschlechtsumwandlung vollständig abgeschlossen?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (8. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ist dann die Geschlechtsumwandlung vollständig abgeschlossen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, mutiere dann vollständig zur Zicke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee nee, bin froh, was ich bin.

*edit:* 8:1 abgekackt .... aua, das tut bestimmt weh.


----------



## Petersburg (8. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Huhu community :>
> 
> Heute beim fußball trainingsspiel 8 zu 1 abgekackt :/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie könnt ihr nur nicht lachen?! :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wie könnt ihr nur nicht lachen?! :<


D0ch. Und zwar nru dir zu liebe mein Peter Meter. :*


----------



## Vrocas (8. September 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *edit:* 8:1 abgekackt .... aua, das tut bestimmt weh.



In der Tat, am fuß am rücken an den beinen an den zehen

uuuund

in den schultern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (8. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> D0ch. Und zwar nru dir zu liebe mein Peter Meter. :*



Boah ey Altah ich bin so hart am Limit, ich hab eben in der Dusche das wasser 1°C Kälter gestellt und es fast 5 Sekunden ausgehalten, shice das war so extrem am limit altah adrenalin pur!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Boah ey Altah ich bin so hart am Limit, ich hab eben in der Dusche das wasser 1°C Kälter gestellt und es fast 5 Sekunden ausgehalten, shice das war so extrem am limit altah adrenalin pur!


Wieder zu faul zum runterscrollen und mich zum zitieren missbraucht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (8. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wieder zu faul zum runterscrollen und mich zum zitieren missbraucht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Shice Altah ich hab so ein extremes Lied gefunden man ey so hard am Limit, ein wunder dass es noch nicht auf youtube gespeert wurde

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=1Mz2ENzUmd8[/youtube]

Shice altah 3x doubles @ /b/ vorhergesagt, ich bin Gott :O


----------



## Anime XD LOL ROFL EPIC WIN (8. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Shice Altah ich hab so ein extremes Lied gefunden man ey so hard am Limit, ein wunder dass es noch nicht auf youtube gespeert wurde
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=1Mz2ENzUmd8[/youtube]
> 
> Shice altah 3x doubles @ /b/ vorhergesagt, ich bin Gott :O



wasn das für eine sprache klingt kacke


----------



## Vrocas (8. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Shice Altah ich hab so ein extremes Lied gefunden man ey so hard am Limit, ein wunder dass es noch nicht auf youtube gespeert wurde
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=1Mz2ENzUmd8[/youtube]
> 
> Shice altah 3x doubles @ /b/ vorhergesagt, ich bin Gott :O



Das Lied is eigentlich ganz schön

Gut zum entspannen

Ich hol mirn würstchen... Wer will auch noch eins?


----------



## Dweencore (8. September 2010)

Netter Name Anime XD LOL ROFL EPIC WIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (8. September 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Netter Name Anime XD LOL ROFL EPIC WIN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe das unbestimmte Gefühl, dass der Name Programm ist...


----------



## Anime XD LOL ROFL EPIC WIN (8. September 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Netter Name Anime XD LOL ROFL EPIC WIN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke aber iwie no zu lank


----------



## Vrocas (8. September 2010)

Ich finde Animes kacke...

Außer halt Pokemon Digimon und Dragonball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach waren das schöne Zeiten, nachmittags zu Oma gegangen die leckeren Kartoffelbrei zu bereitet hat und den Gullasch (?) mit Nudeln vor die Nase gesetzt hat

und danach ne schöne runde der drei oben genannten Animes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pokemon und Digimon wurden mit der Zeit immer beschissener... Akira Toriyama hat aufgehört Dragonball weiter zu zeichnen damals dachte ich mir "Wiesooo :'(?!" und heute weiß ich, er hat den guten Namen nur in Schutz genommen.


----------



## Dweencore (8. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich finde Animes kacke...


Dann hast du noch nie einen richtig guten Anime gesehen!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. September 2010)

Heute zeichnet er Charakterdesigns für Spiele wie Dragon Quest IX. Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich mich für Toriyama oder DBZ in irgendeiner Weise interessiere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anime XD LOL ROFL EPIC WIN (8. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich finde Animes kacke...
> 
> Außer halt Pokemon Digimon und Dragonball
> 
> ...



lol son meinstraem scheiß man
i hasse so leude die nicht wissn wi mann mit anime umgehn muss/kann/soll
bakka nennen wir sowas


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2010)

dieses anime monster macht mir angst


----------



## Vrocas (8. September 2010)

Anime schrieb:


> lol son meinstraem scheiß man
> i hasse so leude die nicht wissn wi mann mit anime umgehn muss/kann/soll
> bakka nennen wir sowas



Und sowas wie dich nennt man "bur" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. September 2010)

und sowas wie dich nennt man wohl obergangsta


----------



## Thoor (8. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dieses anime monster macht mir angst



Ist nur ein Forentroll mehr, tippe auf nen neuen Accoutn von Celine, die hat sich seit ihrer Aufdeckung auch nichtmehr blicken lassen...


----------



## Anime XD LOL ROFL EPIC WIN (8. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> und sowas wie dich nennt man wohl obergangsta



lol gansta daß ein alter man wie du das nicht weiß was ein OTAKU ist is mir kla junge


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ist nur ein Forentroll mehr, tippe auf nen neuen Accoutn von Celine, die hat sich seit ihrer Aufdeckung auch nichtmehr blicken lassen...



das dieses teil ein troll war ist mir schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich glaub ja das ist so..

taktloss --> celine --> dieses ding da


----------



## Thoor (8. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das dieses teil ein troll war ist mir schon klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Celines Account gibts btw gar nichtmehr... :S

BZW wurde gebannt  warum denn eigentlich :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Celines Account gibts btw gar nichtmehr... :S



fail troll ist fail


nochmal ein lebe hoch deanne!


----------



## Anime XD LOL ROFL EPIC WIN (8. September 2010)

wer ist celine ist das auch ein otaku????? hia kann man ja nich mit wem üba anime ereden sind ja alles so möchtegerns


----------



## Thoor (8. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> fail troll ist fail
> 
> 
> nochmal ein lebe hoch deanne!



HOCH HOCH HOCH

1-2-3 CLUB DER DENKER!

Hab gehört der neue Forentroll steht auf so Mangas won Typ ner Frau den Bauch aufschneidet, sie von innen schwängert und dann aufisst  Sowas hat Noxiel dochmal erzählt o.O


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hab gehört der neue Forentroll steht auf so Mangas won Typ ner Frau den Bauch aufschneidet, sie von innen schwängert und dann aufisst  Sowas hat Noxiel dochmal erzählt o.O



insgeheim stehen die alle auf sowas :X


----------



## Thoor (8. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> insgeheim stehen die alle auf sowas :X



Ich nicht =(


----------



## Dracun (8. September 2010)

hmm woher weiß diese "Etwas" das ich alt bin ... vor allem so Alt bin ich ja nun auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anime XD LOL ROFL EPIC WIN (8. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> HOCH HOCH HOCH
> 
> 1-2-3 CLUB DER DENKER!
> 
> Hab gehört der neue Forentroll steht auf so Mangas won Typ ner Frau den Bauch aufschneidet, sie von innen schwängert und dann aufisst  Sowas hat Noxiel dochmal erzählt o.O



lol guro so leute gibs auch aber das kucken auch normale menschen sint nich immer freaks


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich nicht =(



du bist doch .. krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (8. September 2010)

Anime schrieb:


> lol guro so leute gibs auch aber das kucken auch normale menschen sint nich immer freaks



Aber du bist jedenfalls nicht ganz normal und deine Signatur ist zu gross von daher Epic Fail ._.

@Lachi: wusste schon immer das ich anders bin :s


----------



## Dracun (8. September 2010)

so mir geht dat Kind irgendwie uff den Senkel .. i geh dann mal ins Bettchen und schlaf mich für morgen aus .. Morgen müssen wir ja wieder schaffen ...also haut die butze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (8. September 2010)

B-17 Bomber


----------



## Thoor (8. September 2010)

Nacht Draci


----------



## Anime XD LOL ROFL EPIC WIN (8. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Aber du bist jedenfalls nicht ganz normal und deine Signatur ist zu gross von daher Epic Fail ._.
> 
> @Lachi: wusste schon immer das ich anders bin :s



soll ich die klainer machn? ?? wie gross darf die senn sein?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> @Lachi: wusste schon immer das ich anders bin :s



:O
krank!


----------



## Thoor (8. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> :O
> krank!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tut mir leid, kann man das behandeln lassen?


----------



## Dweencore (8. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ist nur ein Forentroll mehr, tippe auf nen neuen Accoutn von Celine, die hat sich seit ihrer Aufdeckung auch nichtmehr blicken lassen...


Welche Aufdeckung?


----------



## Thoor (8. September 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Welche Aufdeckung?



Na ja all die geposteten Fotos von ihr stammten von nem Holländischen Modell...


----------



## Vrocas (8. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Na ja all die geposteten Fotos von ihr stammten von nem Holländischen Modell...



und da denkt man man kennt einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> tut mir leid, kann man das behandeln lassen?



auf keinen fall!


----------



## Thoor (8. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> auf keinen fall!


Hab gehört Lachi ist ne schwedische Nymphomanin


----------



## Dweencore (8. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Na ja all die geposteten Fotos von ihr stammten von nem Holländischen Modell...


Nicht dein ernst, oder ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. September 2010)

Abend. 
Um was gehts?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hab gehört Lachi ist ne schwedische Nymphomanin



wer sagt das?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. September 2010)

Wow, Leute, die sich in Internetforen mit Bildern fremder Menschen als Frauen ausgeben? Ist ja ekelhaft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. September 2010)

Sagt der, der sich für seine Katze ausgibt.


----------



## Thoor (8. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wow, Leute, die sich in Internetforen mit Bildern fremder Menschen als Frauen ausgeben? Ist ja ekelhaft!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja aber warum wurde der Account gesperrt? Ist ja nicht verboten oder :S


----------



## Dweencore (8. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wow, Leute, die sich in Internetforen mit Bildern fremder Menschen als Frauen ausgeben? Ist ja ekelhaft!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und richtig gestört!


----------



## Breakyou (8. September 2010)

Abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2010)

bla bla bla mr. freeman


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. September 2010)

Ich geh dann mal pennen, um 5 wieder aufstehn. :<
Nacht zusammen, und mobbt mir Lachi ein bisschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (8. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> bla bla bla mr. freeman



He's the angry Video Game Neeeeeeeeeeeerd...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nacht zusammen, und mobbt mir Lachi ein bisschen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist er nicht süß? :3


----------



## Dweencore (8. September 2010)

Ich bin auch mal weg, bis Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (8. September 2010)

Heut ist ja mal wieder mehr los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ja aber warum wurde der Account gesperrt? Ist ja nicht verboten oder :S



Gesperrt? Ich dachte, der wurde gelöscht? Ich hab ganz ehrlich nix damit zu tun, bin aber auch nicht böse drum.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2010)

hier ist party mild


----------



## Thoor (8. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Gesperrt? Ich dachte, der wurde gelöscht? Ich hab ganz ehrlich nix damit zu tun, bin aber auch nicht böse drum.



Jo der steht unter "gebannt" :S

Bin auch mal weg bb....


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. September 2010)

Sorry, wusst ich net. Ging komplett an mir vorbei. Aber mit Profil-Fakern wird hier meist recht hart ins Gericht gegangen.


----------



## Vrocas (8. September 2010)

123


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

4..5...6..7
Ich beschwöre Lachmann herbei!
CORE CORE CORE CORE CORE!


----------



## Jester (9. September 2010)

Oha... ich bin 17! 
Ich hab Geburtstag!!


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Oha... ich bin 17!
> Ich hab Geburtstag!!



ehrlich?
Na dann wünsch ich dir alles gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obwohl 17 das unnötigste Jah nach 15 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> 4..5...6..7
> Ich beschwöre Lachmann herbei!
> CORE CORE CORE CORE CORE!




du beschwörst mich? DU beschwörst mich?
hier bin ich.
und schon bin ich wieder weg, pennen.
wünsche eine gute nacht,kameraden
!


----------



## Jester (9. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ehrlich?
> Na dann wünsch ich dir alles gute
> 
> 
> ...



Danke Danke! 
Und ja, richtig lustig wirds erst in einem Jahr!


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ehrlich?
> Na dann wünsch ich dir alles gute
> 
> 
> ...



lol ich bin 15 und werde in 2 Monaten 16

Und 15 is wirklich ein scheiß Alter o0

Du fühlst dich wie 14 gehst aber schon auf die 16 zu

Das ist pervers!


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2010)

Wir spielen ein spiel oke?

jeder schreibt drei zahlen hintereinander

z.B.

Ich: 123
nächster: 456
übernächster: 789

und so weiter bis die kette unterbrochen wird! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



123


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wir spielen ein spiel oke?
> 
> jeder schreibt drei zahlen hintereinander
> 
> ...



doofes Trollspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin auch 15 und mich kotzt es an. Nicht wegen dem Alkoholkaufen oder so sondern nur weil ich rechtlich nur bis 22:00 Uhr draußen sein darf, obwohl meine Eltern mir es länger erlauben.
Außerdem brauch ich für jedes Festival oder Konzert so ein U-16 Formular .__.


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2010)

lol ich bin schon mal um halb 3 Uhr morgens durch die stadt von ner party spaziert gekommen davorne seh ich die Cops ich denke nur so "Hoffentlich erwischen die dich net sonst wirds peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

aber ne, sind ganz normal weiter gefahren

Oder ich gurk auch mal nach 22 Uhr mit dem Fahrrad durch die Gegend, fahr am mces vorbei die cops fahren hinter mir her ich dachte oje die schnappen dich jetzt gleich

Aber ne, die sind in Mcdrive gefahren xD


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

ich komm am WE auch selten vor 1 Nachhause. Da ich nie Alkohol trinke hab ich eigentlich nie was zu befürchten. Mich haben sie bis jetzt nur einmal angehalten und gefragt wo es hingeht und mir gesagt ich soll kein Blödsinn machen :/


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2010)

Ich musste heute Abend wegen dem fußball spiel son 2 km langen feldweg entlang fahren (ohne licht...) du weißt schon so feldwege wo links und rechts die maisfelder sind es war stockdunkel konnte gerade noch die straße erkennen und hatte dauernt schiss gleich springt was von rechts raus und zerhackt dir das gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

Ich denk da immer ganz realistisch. Wer wartet schon auf einem abgelegenem Feldweg auf einen 15 jährigen Burschen um ihn zu zerhacken :/
Da wär es ja logischer vor i.einer Kneipe zu warten und einen aufzugabeln.


----------



## Jester (9. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich komm am WE auch selten vor 1 Nachhause. Da ich nie Alkohol trinke hab ich eigentlich nie was zu befürchten. Mich haben sie bis jetzt nur einmal angehalten und gefragt wo es hingeht und mir gesagt ich soll kein Blödsinn machen :/



Am Wochenende bin ich auch oft sehr spät noch unterwegs, oft dann auch entsprechend hackestramm.
Aber zum Glück hat die Polizei hier in Berlin hesseres zu tun als ruhig vor sich hin wankende Jugendliche zu kontrollieren, die einfach nur einsam und alleine durch leere Straßen in den Außenbezirken laufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2010)

Is hier irgendwo ein guter restro druide (und damit meine ich einen unkillbaren...) der lust aufn 2on2 arena team hat aufm server eredar? *g*


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Is hier irgendwo ein guter restro druide (und damit meine ich einen unkillbaren...) der lust aufn 2on2 arena team hat aufm server eredar? *g*



hier wirst du nichts findet befürchte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2010)

schade.

Wayne! Hab noch mein super epixx pvp huntaaa


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

Und ich bin bisschen Mafia II zocken.
Gute Nacht Genossen!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. September 2010)

Früher war ich so gemein und primitiv, ich hab meinen Priester in WoW Sieg genannt und alle gemeldet, die geheilt werden wollten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. September 2010)

Hi Leutz


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

Regt mich dieses Spiel auf .__.
Ich bin noch ganz am Anfang und hab kaum leben, sodass ich mein Puls hören kann aber es geht einfach nichtmer weg. Ein Unfall mit dem Auto-->tot.
Ein Schlag--> tot :/


----------



## NexxLoL (9. September 2010)

Scheiße, ich bin nachtaktiv und medienabhängig.


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2010)

Und auch nochn Ally O_O


----------



## NexxLoL (9. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Und auch nochn Ally O_O



Ich habe mit WoW aufgehört, bin nur zu foul um meinen Ava zu wechseln.
 Wer weiß, vielleicht bricht die Sucht ja mit Cataclysm wieder aus, man liest ja von einem erhöhten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Eventuell lohnt's sich ja mal wieder reinzugucken, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Ich habe mit WoW aufgehört, bin nur zu foul um meinen Ava zu wechseln.
> Wer weiß, vielleicht bricht die Sucht ja mit Cataclysm wieder aus, man liest ja von einem erhöhten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Eventuell lohnt's sich ja mal wieder reinzugucken, wenn es soweit ist.



Tu es nicht. Die Welt ist ohne WoW viel schöner, bunter und die Auflösung ist viel höher!
Man hat viel mehr Zeit und ein leereren Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glaubs mir.
Ich geh nun auch schlafen.
Gute Nacht,Buffed.


----------



## NexxLoL (9. September 2010)

Ich weiß genau was du meinst. Man macht sich außerhalb des Spiels viel zu viele Gedanken drüber, und es ist viel zu zeitintensiv. Das war mein Hauptgrund um aufzuhören, und ich vermisse es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht Breakyou, und Gute Nacht Forum.


----------



## Dweencore (9. September 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

Abend


----------



## Aeonflu-X (9. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MU9naM5L8L4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gute Laune Hoch³³³³³

Einfach geiles Lied.

Guten Abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2010)

moin


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. September 2010)

Moin. Seit es die letzten Tage so früh dunkel wird fühl ich mich irgendwie ein bisschen Depri...obwohl ich eigentlich diese Jahreszeit mag.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (9. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwGkec6Mqkw

Da hast du genug Sonne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. September 2010)

*wirft den Banhammer in den Thread*

Fussvolk! Herkommen! Blut abwaschen! Und Haarfetzen aus den Kerben fummeln! 
Der hat heut wieder ca. 20 User getroffen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2010)

du bist so brutal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. September 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> *wirft den Banhammer in den Thread*
> 
> Fussvolk! Herkommen! Blut abwaschen! Und Haarfetzen aus den Kerben fummeln!
> Der hat heut wieder ca. 20 User getroffen...



CARCHA ich brauch deine hilfe :S an was liegt es wenn sich n notebook beim starten einfach abschaltet =(


----------



## Carcharoth (9. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> CARCHA ich brauch deine hilfe :S an was liegt es wenn sich n notebook beim starten einfach abschaltet =(




Fehler auf OSI Layer 8


Bring mal Infos... 
Pieptöne? Wärme? Brennts irgendwo? Modell? Riechts komisch? Akku leer?


----------



## Thoor (9. September 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Fehler auf OSI Layer 8
> 
> 
> Bring mal Infos...
> Pieptöne? Wärme? Brennts irgendwo? Modell? Riechts komisch? Akku leer?



Also, heiss hat er wie blöde, vermute deswegen stellt er ab:S piepstöne macht er keine, einfach plötzlich monitor schwarz....kann man laptops irgendwie extern kühlen?


----------



## Dominau (9. September 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Fehler auf OSI Layer 8
> 
> 
> Bring mal Infos...
> Pieptöne? Wärme? Brennts irgendwo? Modell? Riechts komisch? Akku leer?



Die Fragen muss man mal seinem Kumpel stellen wenn er ne neue Freundin hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Die Fragen muss man mal seinem Kumpel stellen wenn er ne neue Freundin hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht mit Break im Kino?


----------



## Thoor (9. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Die Fragen muss man mal seinem Kumpel stellen wenn er ne neue Freundin hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir lösen hier grade srious informatik probleme ok... und carcha ist mein lehrmeister :S

BTW carchi ich fang im 2011 mein 2. ausbildung zum informatiker an :'D


----------



## Carcharoth (9. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Also, heiss hat er wie blöde, vermute deswegen stellt er ab:S piepstöne macht er keine, einfach plötzlich monitor schwarz....kann man laptops irgendwie extern kühlen?




Wenn er noch Garantie hat: Einschicken

Wenn nich: Aufschrauben und reinigen. Wenn das nicht hilft: Gratulation, er ist defekt.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wir lösen hier grade srious informatik probleme ok... und carcha ist mein lehrmeister :S
> 
> BTW carchi ich fang im 2011 mein 2. ausbildung zum informatiker an :'D




Was war die erste? Floor Manager?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. September 2010)

Oi oi oi


----------



## Thoor (9. September 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Was war die erste? Floor Manager?



Ich dachte du magst mich =( der war jetzt echt fies...

Doofe frage: kann man lappis ganz normal aufschrauben und reinigen wie normale PCs?

@ Humpel:

OI OI OI OI !

Wie gehts der kuscheldecke :s


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. September 2010)

Gut, aber ich hätte auch noch meine Lachmannwärmflasche einpacken sollen, es war kalt, also wirklich kalt.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich dachte du magst mich =( der war jetzt echt fies...
> 
> Doofe frage: kann man lappis ganz normal aufschrauben und reinigen wie normale PCs?
> 
> ...



Je nach Modell. IBM gehen am besten auf... :>

Aber gibt für fast jedes Modell ne Anleitung. Nutze Google.


----------



## Thoor (9. September 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Gut, aber ich hätte auch noch meine Lachmannwärmflasche einpacken sollen, es war kalt, also wirklich kalt.



Die Th00r kuscheldecke gibt aber immer warm =(


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2010)

http://www.hornoxe.com/was-passiert-wenn-man-einen-stein-in-eine-laufene-waschmaschine-wirft/

XDDD


----------



## Thoor (9. September 2010)

Yo carcha!

Kann man ein schweizer windows XP beim neu aufsetzen auf englisch installieren? Nachträglich switchen geht ja nicht dank failwindows...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Gut, aber ich hätte auch noch meine Lachmannwärmflasche einpacken sollen, es war kalt, also wirklich kalt.



&#9829;


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Yo carcha!
> 
> Kann man ein schweizer windows XP beim neu aufsetzen auf englisch installieren? Nachträglich switchen geht ja nicht dank failwindows...



Klar gehts ohne neu aufsetzen ^^


----------



## Thoor (9. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Klar gehts ohne neu aufsetzen ^^



Denken - Posten

Eine deutsche Version von Windows XP kann nachträglich nicht in andere Sprachen verändert werden, hingegen die Englische Version kannst in alle Sprachen umwandeln... nur frag ich mich obs bei der Installation geht...

CARCHAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Denken - Posten
> 
> Eine deutsche Version von Windows XP kann nachträglich nicht in andere Sprachen verändert werden, hingegen die Englische Version kannst in alle Sprachen umwandeln... nur frag ich mich obs bei der Installation geht...
> 
> ...



Hä, auf meinem XP hier ist Englisch und Deutsch drauf. Eine normale deutsche Multi Lizenz von XP.


----------



## Thoor (9. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hä, auf meinem XP hier ist Englisch und Deutsch drauf. Eine normale deutsche Multi Lizenz von XP.



Ich mein nicht das Tastaturlayout, ich meine das komplette WIndows XP in Englisch...


----------



## Carcharoth (9. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Yo carcha!
> 
> Kann man ein schweizer windows XP beim neu aufsetzen auf englisch installieren? Nachträglich switchen geht ja nicht dank failwindows...



Je nach Installationsmedium.


----------



## Thoor (9. September 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Je nach Installationsmedium.



Also, ich hab nen Toshiba Laptop der jetzt formatiert ist und meine Windows XP CD, das ganze hätte ich jetz gerne in Englisch, wie mach ich das :S


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich mein nicht das Tastaturlayout, ich meine das komplette WIndows XP in Englisch...



Ja, das mein ich ja.


----------



## Thoor (9. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo stellst du das um? Ist so krass wichtig :/


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie hast du das gemacht? wäre echt wichtig...


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2010)

Frag ich mich auch grad, da kann man nur das Gebietsdingesen umschalten.

Weiß es jetzt wirklich grad nicht mehr wie, aber ich hab schon ewig auf Englisch wegen Arbeit und das Orginal ist Windows, aber frag mich nicht wie.


----------



## Thoor (9. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch grad, da kann man nur das Gebietsdingesen umschalten.
> 
> Weiß es jetzt wirklich grad nicht mehr wie, aber ich hab schon ewig auf Englisch wegen Arbeit und das Orginal ist Windows, aber frag mich nicht wie.



Finds raus für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2010)

Sorry, bin gleich weg, noch Fernsehn schauen, ich schau morgen mal...

Ah nein, Slap Me!

Mir fällt grad ein das ich ne englische Version von der Arbeit bekommen hab, also garnicht mein eigenes benutze... Also gehts nicht bzw. nicht "legal" nach Microsoft.


----------



## Thoor (9. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sorry, bin gleich weg, noch Fernsehn schauen, ich schau morgen mal...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-.-

lol ich merk grade das ich das bei meinem stinknormalen Windows auch habe o.O mal guck0rn was passiert


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry.

Aber das is kacke :x


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9l5jj1NA2wk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und das ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (9. September 2010)

Schöner Geburtstag gewesen! 
Guten Abend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. September 2010)

Und das ist besser:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cY6fC7oivcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

und das ist das beste
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEFxXxcmLb8[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2010)

du meinst das schwulste,breaky 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znQ7NK8YIF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

Du hast es dir garnicht angehört!


----------



## Edou (9. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> und das ist das beste



Wie war der Film?


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

weiß nicht war nicht dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ichhab keine Leute zusammengekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mit nur einem Kerl geh ich nicht ins Kino..


----------



## Edou (9. September 2010)

lol

Nacht an alle, schlaft gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Du hast es dir garnicht angehört!



ich kenn neaera! und sie sind schwul
mehr muss ich nicht wissen :>


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

Vorurteile!
Metaller duschen nie und haben nochnie eine Frau angefasst!
Ja das Doppel-L ist absichtlich!

Ich mach mir jetzt mal ganzviele Feinde!
Ratet mal was ich hör!
Richtig!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZgkkCi6mYg[/youtube]


----------



## Dominau (9. September 2010)

Drauf geschissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2010)

Das auch geil :3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BhsTmiK7Q2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geiler film


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIn6UFUbgSc&feature=related[/youtube]

ATTACKE!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Vorurteile!
> Metaller duschen nie und haben nochnie eine Frau angefasst!
> Ja das Doppel-L ist absichtlich!



corecnaben sind frauen und hören scheiß musik!
ja, die wahrheit in diesem text ist absichtlich so hart :O


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> corecnaben sind frauen und hören scheiß musik!
> ja, die wahrheit in diesem text ist absichtlich so hart :O



Und die Trveweiber sind Männer .__.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Und die Trveweiber sind Männer .__.




frauen können nicht "trve" sein :O


----------



## Dominau (9. September 2010)

Also müssen sich Core-Liebhaber und Metalheads zusammen tun.
Die von der Corefraktion haben die Frauen.
Und die Metaler die Männer..


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Also müssen sich Core-Liebhaber und Metalheads zusammen tun.
> Die von der Corefraktion haben die Frauen.
> Und die Metaler die Männer..



WE ARE THE WORLD!
CoreCnaben heißt es nicht Liebhaber!


----------



## Thoor (9. September 2010)

Ich bin ein Oiheadbangheavythrashfolkvikingmetaler

Vorurteil bitte.


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. September 2010)

Du willst damit sagen das...


----------



## Dominau (9. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*hust*


----------



## Thoor (9. September 2010)

Ich verstehs nicht.


----------



## Dominau (9. September 2010)

Ich glaub Breakyou wollte sagen das Metaler nicht gerade

"gepfelgt"

aussehn. Deshalb hab ich mal ein Bild von den CoreCnaben gepostet. Sieht schlimmer aus^^


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem ist Brokencyde Crunkcore und dass Klammern wir mal komplett aus. Ich zieh ja auch nicht die Wikinger mit rein!

Ich hab ja ncihts gegen Metaler :'(
Aber sie sind so Feindseelig gegenüber CoreCnaben wie mir. Aber auf Konzerten sind wir dann eins gegen die Atzen & Co.


----------



## Dominau (9. September 2010)

Onkelz sind sowieso die besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt mal weg von dem scheiß Thema. Das wurde schon soo oft diskutiert. Ist doch Latte..


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Onkelz sind sowieso die besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ok anderes Thema..
Ich liebe dich <3


----------



## Thoor (9. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Onkelz sind sowieso die besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pack das mich auf Händen trägt
und mit mir zum Fussball geht
Metallica ist Hofkapele
so solle sein

DENN WIR SIND KÖÖÖNIG 
FÜR EINEN TAG!


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. September 2010)

4 Tage 35 Minuten noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (9. September 2010)

Friedlich durch das Leben gehn
ist gar nicht mal so leicht
wieder steht so ein Idiot vor mir und frägt mich

suchst Du Streit?


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

..bis(s) zum morgengrauen?


----------



## Dominau (9. September 2010)

Thoor war du nicht auf G.O.N.D ?


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2010)

LASST UNS ÜBER POKÄMON REDEN!!!! NAU!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will das da sein!!!!111


----------



## Dominau (10. September 2010)

Ich machs mal wie Relaxo und geh schlafen.
Ist mir egal ob ich anderen den Weg zu irgendwelchen Städten 
blockier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachti!


----------



## Skatero (10. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> LASST UNS ÜBER POKÄMON REDEN!!!! NAU!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pikaoom!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (10. September 2010)

nacht du fettes stück relaxo


----------



## Dominau (10. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> nacht du fettes stück relaxo



Wie romantisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (10. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich machs mal wie Relaxo und geh schlafen.
> Ist mir egal ob ich anderen den Weg zu irgendwelchen Städten
> blockier
> 
> ...



Gute Nacht 



Vrocas schrieb:


> nacht du fettes stück relaxo



So redet man nicht mit einer Dame!


----------



## Vrocas (10. September 2010)

Aber wenn sies romantisch findet dann habe ich meine Aufgabe gut erledigt :3


----------



## Jester (10. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> LASST UNS ÜBER POKÄMON REDEN!!!! NAU!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dies ist kein Pokemon!


----------



## Vrocas (10. September 2010)

Doch es ist ne Missgeburt aus Golbat und Knudeluff


----------



## Jester (10. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Doch



Nein.
Es gibt nur 151 Pokemon, der Rest ist schlimmster Hurenabschaum!


----------



## Vrocas (10. September 2010)

Aber Pikachu ist mein lieblingspokemon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (10. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Aber Pikachu ist mein lieblingspokemon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pikachu gehört doch zu den wahren Pokemon!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein absoluter Favorit ist immernoch Glumanda. Feuer an der Schwanzspitze und dennoch so lässig sein, da muss man ganz hart sein für!


----------



## Vrocas (10. September 2010)

Pee ka poop


----------



## Dietrich (10. September 2010)

*gähn* 
Heute abend ist aber echt nichts los. 
Was sagt die Playlist?
Umbra Et Imago.

Ok, dann mal weiter chillen! ^^

LG


----------



## Vrocas (10. September 2010)

asdfghjklqwertzuiopüyxcvbnm,1234567890ß

das war ein ma meine tasta


----------



## Breakyou (10. September 2010)

hast du nur so wenig Tasten?


----------



## Vrocas (10. September 2010)

uz
http://media.relaxda...0227/large1.jpg

das war mein Kopf

Oh hoppla, hab aus versehen den letzten Link gecopy&pasted


----------



## Breakyou (10. September 2010)

Du tauchst reichlich spät auf mein Lieber..


----------



## Vrocas (10. September 2010)

1-2-3

KLUB DER DENGAAAA


----------



## Breakyou (10. September 2010)

Ich verlasse euch nun um Energie zu tanken damit ich morgen weiter die Macht des Bösens schwächen und die Welt von Unheil befreien kann!
Lebt Wohl, Mitreisende!


----------



## Edou (10. September 2010)

Nabnd


----------



## Thoor (10. September 2010)

1-2-3 CLUB DER DNEKER

am 11. oktober drücken alle dem th00r die daumen ja


----------



## Edou (10. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> 1-2-3 CLUB DER DNEKER
> 
> am 11. oktober drücken alle dem th00r die daumen ja


Was Zahlst?


----------



## Thoor (10. September 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Was Zahlst?



ich lass deine alte frei.


----------



## Petersburg (10. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZAM/Firun>Lachi, etc>/b/>Carcharoth :<


----------



## Edou (10. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich lass deine alte frei.


Du musst mir was Bieten das etwas von Wert hat. So wird das nix.


----------



## Dweencore (10. September 2010)

Haste deine Sperre gut überstanden Petersburg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (10. September 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Du musst mir was Bieten was etwas von wert ist. So wird das nix.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub es nicht :O 

&#8364;: Verdammt seiest du Dweencore, jetzt hast du die 88 nicht ich :<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. September 2010)

Jetzt Post nicht immer das slbe Bild, Verdammt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (10. September 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Jetzt Post nicht immer das slbe Bild, Verdammt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> pic



Ich seh den Raum voller LEute, wo is der Witz?


----------



## Petersburg (10. September 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich seh den Raum voller LEute, wo is der Witz?



Er kommt auf dich zu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. September 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Du musst mir was Bieten das etwas von Wert hat. So wird das nix.



der war echt hart.


----------



## Edou (10. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> der war echt hart.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Peter: Dammit!


----------



## Petersburg (10. September 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist es nicht... süß? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. September 2010)

Ey 35 minuten nix gepostet... ihr seid doch echt armseelig!


----------



## Vrocas (10. September 2010)

Ich durfte heute bei Mama pennen


----------



## Petersburg (10. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich durfte heute bei Mama pennen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hmm past..fast... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (10. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Bmhjf0rKe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (10. September 2010)

Haha! Ich habe mein Foto und meinen Avatar geändert! und niemanden interessierts! ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (10. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Haha! Ich habe mein Foto und meinen Avatar geändert! und niemanden interessierts! ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was hattest du nochmal vorher?


----------



## Petersburg (10. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Was hattest du nochmal vorher?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mehr gibt es nicht


----------



## Vrocas (10. September 2010)

Was ist das?


----------



## Thoor (10. September 2010)

Spongebob ist kacke :<


----------



## Petersburg (10. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Was ist das?



weegee 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=l6ZaSipHuO4[/youtube] bestes youtube video seit es youtube gibt :O 


weegee has killed the "Nachtschwärmer"

Letzt0r! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (11. September 2010)

Güten Äbend


----------



## Silenzz (11. September 2010)

Was geeeeht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. September 2010)

Gutäääh nacht


----------



## Breakyou (11. September 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Was geeeeht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nichts.
Nur mal wieder Videodrom hören. Das Album ist einfach der Hammer *___*


----------



## Silenzz (11. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> nichts.
> Nur mal wieder Videodrom hören. Das Album ist einfach der Hammer *___*



Allet klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (11. September 2010)

Ich geh dann auch mal schlafen. Wird bestimmt keiner mehr lesen aber ist mir auch wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis morgen nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Sunyo (11. September 2010)

habs gelesen, gehe nun auch ins bett, gute nacht.

letzter!


----------



## TheGui (11. September 2010)

Schaut jemand die Doku auf VOX?

wirklich krasser Tobak


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. September 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Schaut jemand die Doku auf VOX?
> 
> wirklich krasser Tobak


So eröffnet man doch keinen neuen NS Tag. :S


----------



## The Paladin (11. September 2010)

Hallo, ich bin wieder da nach einer Woche Bundesheer. Noch 5 Wochen und ich werde in eine andere Kaserne versetzt.


----------



## mastergamer (11. September 2010)

Wie ist's Paladin?


----------



## TheGui (11. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So eröffnet man doch keinen neuen NS Tag. :S



stimmt, hab vergessen das Buffed =/= Fähigkeit zu diskussion über soclhe Themen bedeutet.

also dan eben 

Ich mag keine Shokolade mit Kaffegeschmack... stehe aber total auf kaffe an sich... gehts noch jemanden so?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. September 2010)

Das darf er uns ohne seinen Presseoffzier nicht sagen (Insider)

Abend btw.


----------



## The Paladin (11. September 2010)

Hm, wie es ist?

Plattfuß, Blutblasen und Schmerzen über beiden Füßen die sich anfühlen als ob gleich die Knochen drinnen zerbrechen.

Edit: @Humpelpumpel: Laut Presseoffizier darf ich nur dass sagen, was mir widerfahren ist. Ich darf nur keine Geheimnisse Ausplaudern.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. September 2010)

Naja, die Bundeswehr letztens am Bahnhof wollten uns ohne ihren Presseoffizier nicht sagen ob sie ein Existenzrecht haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (11. September 2010)

Naja, mir gefällt es im Bundesheer nicht so. Es zermürbt mich innerlich Befehle zu befolgen die mir Schmerzen zubereiten (Marschieren, Exerzierdienst, Packordnung). Naja, nur noch 5 Wochen und dann werde ich zu einer Kaserne geschickt bei der man Schreiberlinge sucht die im Büro sitzen ^^

Edit: Schreibt doch etwasm ich habe nur bis Morgen 22 Uhr Zeit. Das heißt ich kann eigentlich nur 1x Nachtschwärmer pro Woche machen (Kaserne ist ca. 1 Stunde entfernt von mir)


----------



## Petersburg (11. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Naja, mir gefällt es im Bundesheer nicht so. Es zermürbt mich innerlich Befehle zu befolgen die mir Schmerzen zubereiten (Marschieren, Exerzierdienst, Packordnung). Naja, nur noch 5 Wochen und dann werde ich zu einer Kaserne geschickt bei der man Schreiberlinge sucht die im Büro sitzen ^^
> 
> Edit: Schreibt doch etwasm ich habe nur bis Morgen 22 Uhr Zeit. Das heißt ich kann eigentlich nur 1x Nachtschwärmer pro Woche machen (Kaserne ist ca. 1 Stunde entfernt von mir)


weegeeeeee!!!!!!11...ich hasse es mit der ps3 zu schreiben :[


----------



## Thoor (12. September 2010)

letzter.


----------



## Haggelo (12. September 2010)

nicht.


----------



## Irn-Bru (12. September 2010)

> Naja, die Bundeswehr letztens am Bahnhof wollten uns ohne ihren Presseoffizier nicht sagen ob sie ein Existenzrecht haben



eigentlich wollte ich dazu was schreiben ,aber dann sag ich dein Avatarbild....hat sich somit erledigt,da sinnlos.


----------



## Olliruh (12. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich dazu was schreiben ,aber dann sag ich dein Avatarbild....hat sich somit erledigt,da sinnlos.



mich hätte eher das mit dem nackten golfer abgeschreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (12. September 2010)

Wieso sind am Himmel keine Sterne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Olliruh (12. September 2010)

weil du dich nachts da unten anfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. September 2010)

blubber


----------



## Vrocas (12. September 2010)

Ich meins srsly -_-


----------



## Irn-Bru (12. September 2010)

verdammte *piep* alle sind Party machen und ich kann nicht weg. (gipsbein)....alles unfair


----------



## Olliruh (12. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> verdammte *piep* alle sind Party machen und ich kann nicht weg. (gipsbein)....alles unfair



dann hohl die party zu dir ...
hab ich auch gemacht als ich mir beide kniescheiben gebrochen hatte


----------



## Naho (12. September 2010)

schaut noch jmd grad 'better of ted' ?

ich find das klasse[sub][/sub]


----------



## Irn-Bru (12. September 2010)

das is Samstags immer so ne Sache und in meiner 1 Zimmerwohnung muss ich ab 4 Mann stapeln...


----------



## Captn.Pwn (12. September 2010)

schönen nabend erstmal

...



Irn-Bru schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich dazu was schreiben ,aber dann sag ich dein Avatarbild....hat sich somit erledigt,da sinnlos.



selbiges dacht ich auch grad beim durchgehen der seite


----------



## Irn-Bru (12. September 2010)

was ich mich schon immer gefragt habe wieviele Leute hier wohl in diesem Thread unterwegs sind und immer fleissig f5 drücken und auf neue Posts warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (12. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> das is Samstags immer so ne Sache und in meiner 1 Zimmerwohnung muss ich ab 4 Mann stapeln...


 
je weniger platzt desto besser läds du halt nur (geile) frauen an , da macht das stappeln spaß


----------



## Dominau (12. September 2010)

Nabend ! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles fit im Schritt?


----------



## Olliruh (12. September 2010)

Immer doch.
Alles klar im BH?


----------



## Petersburg (12. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> das is Samstags immer so ne Sache und in meiner 1 Zimmerwohnung muss ich ab 4 Mann stapeln...


kommt sicher gut, wenn jemand mit tetris erfahrung dabei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (12. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Immer doch.
> Alles klar im BH?




Weiß nicht. Hab hier grad zufällig keinen liegen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (12. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Weiß nicht. Hab hier grad zufällig keinen liegen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Spoiler



dann geh ins zimmer deiner mutter undhol dir einen


 *duck*


----------



## Dominau (12. September 2010)

Würde dich ja schlagen, aber du hast dich geduckt.
Jetzt treff ich dich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (12. September 2010)

Hey Leute, ich besitz seit knapp vier Stunden passives Wahlrecht, ich bin dafür, ihr wählt mich zum neuen buffed-Diktator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (12. September 2010)

Wann wird Justin Bieber endlich mal ein WoW Boss?


----------



## Dropz (12. September 2010)

Noch jemand wach?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (12. September 2010)

Ja schon


----------



## Petersburg (12. September 2010)

Eröffnet der Nachtschwärmer nun ist! 

In b4 Jester


----------



## Vrocas (12. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vw8O7uJprm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (12. September 2010)

Letzter Ferienabend :<
Hallöle


----------



## Vrocas (12. September 2010)

Jo für mich auch, morgen gehts los.

Aber bin auch irgendwie gespannt welche Lehrer wir kriegen undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein neues Klassenzimmer im schönen Altbau, der Neubau war ja echt zum kotzen -_-


----------



## Dominau (12. September 2010)

Hoffe auch das wir ein neues kriegen.
Lehrer bleiben bei uns gleich :/


----------



## Vrocas (12. September 2010)

Das ist ja kacke!

Das letzte Jahr hatten wir nen lustigen Klassenlehrer (den hatten wir auch in Erdkunde, Geschichte und Englisch) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der hatte sowas von kein Plan und unsere Klasse hatte er auch nie unter kontrolle (Ich glaube wir sind die schlimmste Klasse der ganzen Schule)

Alle haben ihn gehasst, aber ich fand ihn voll nett. Liegt wohl auch daran dass ich bei dem in jeder seiner Fächer ne 2 hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja. Jetzt ist er weg und wir kriegen wieder nen haufen neuer Lehrer


----------



## Breakyou (12. September 2010)

bei mir wird nur das Klassenzimmer gewechselt. Lehrer und Schüler bleiben gleich :<


----------



## Tabuno (12. September 2010)

schule schon seit 3 wochen oder so bald wieder herbstferien :>


----------



## Petersburg (12. September 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> schule schon seit 3 wochen oder so bald wieder herbstferien :>



Same here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2010)

Schule schon seit Anfang August, dafür nächste Woche Spanien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2010)

_HALLI HALLO!!!!_


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _HALLI HALLO!!!!_



Huhu Rexo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2010)

_Am Mittwoch erster Arbeits Tag und größe neuigkeiten Singel adde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Breakyou (12. September 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Am Mittwoch erster Arbeits Tag und größe neuigkeiten Singel adde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nochmal glückwunsch :>


----------



## dragon1 (12. September 2010)

Abend


Rexo schrieb:


> _Am Mittwoch erster Arbeits Tag und größe neuigkeiten Singel adde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gz hoch 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Woah echt hart in der Schule bei mir^^ Voll Stress ab 1ste Woche, echt viel zu tun obwohl wir 4x die woche nur bis 2 haben und 1x bis 4 Uhr...
Trotzdem so viel zu tun... 

Dafuer ist unsere Klasse so leiwand... voll durchgeknallt allesamt^^ Hab schon viele neue Freunde gefunden.

AUfgabe in "Persönlichkeitsentwicklung uns Sozialkompetenz'':
Aus Streichhölzern ein Klassenlogo in 5ergruppen entwerfen (PESK ist das einzige easymode-fach xD) 
Mein Vorschlag, Tickende Zeitbombe wurde zugunsten eines Totenschädels aufgegeben.
''Hm, mach ma noch nen Heiligenschein dazu!'' - ''Jeah!''
''Sieht jz wie ne Glühbirne aus...'' - ''Jeah Glühbirne!'' - '' Wir sind alle grosse Leuchten''
Wir klebens zusammen...
''Lol deine Glühbirne sieht wie n Heissluftbalon aus!'' 
''WAAAS ne Glühbirne? Ich dachte das wird ne Kaffeetasse...''
Ich hab mich so abgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jo am Dienstag präsentieren wirs der Klasse... Und ich muss erklären was es ist xD


----------



## Breakyou (12. September 2010)

Wuhu!
Ich geh off!
Tschüss!


----------



## Skatero (12. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Wuhu!
> Ich geh off!
> Tschüss!



Du bist immer noch da. Ach du wartest sicher bis jemand "Tschüss" sagt.

Dann gute Nacht!


----------



## dragon1 (12. September 2010)

Achja liebe Buffies, ein Video das ich euch zeigen moechte^^ Letztes Jahr in der Alten Schule gedreht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGxoDOwIu1A

Ich bin der Im Roten Shirt und Weisser Hose^^


----------



## EisblockError (13. September 2010)

bin weg nacht leute


----------



## Dominau (13. September 2010)

Nacht buffies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. September 2010)

Nacht Mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (13. September 2010)

> Achja liebe Buffies, ein Video das ich euch zeigen moechte^^ Letztes Jahr in der Alten Schule gedreht:



hm zu welchem Thema habt ihr das Video gemacht? eure Aussprache ist schlimm^^ zu viel deutscher Akzent. Aber sonst ganz nett gemacht für ein Schuldfilm....Titel ist bestimmt "This isn´t funny....but on Meth it is" kleiner Scherz


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2010)

nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (13. September 2010)

yoho


----------



## Sorzzara (13. September 2010)

nabend!


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2010)

na alles kosha?


----------



## Vrocas (13. September 2010)

Ich wollte eigentlich vor 10 Minuten im Bett sein hab aber kein Bock dazu :/


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2010)

du bist ja ein ganz harter :I


----------



## Vrocas (13. September 2010)

Ja, härter als du ist auch meine Oma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2010)

soll ich deine mama anrufen das du noch nicht schläfst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (13. September 2010)

Nicht meine Mutter sagt mir wann ich ins Bett gehe. Das hast du vorhin falsch gelesen. Wenns nach ihr ginge könnte ich auch die Nacht durch machen.


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2010)

pic or it didnt happend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (13. September 2010)

pic vom Inhalt meiner Toilette oder was?

Immer diese Leute und ihre perversen Neigungen...


----------



## Thoor (13. September 2010)

Ich hab heute von 7.30 bis 20.00 ohne Pause gearbeitet, nach Hause gefahren, Bewerbung geschrieben, genau 1 Stunde gechillt und kann jetzt wieder Marschbefehl für Militäraushebung morgen bereit machen und Franzwörtchen büffeln.

DAS nennt man leben!

-.-"

Das Forum geht echt vor die Hunde o.O

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=f9d941-1284412521.png&size=original


----------



## Breakyou (13. September 2010)

gute nacht ladys


----------



## Jester (14. September 2010)

Deutschhausaufgabe halb fertig.
Heut Vormittag wäre Abgabetermin gewesen.
Restlichen Scheiss auch nicht gemacht.
Alles kacke.
Immerhin bis zur Sternenschmiede bin ich heut gekommen. :3


----------



## Vrocas (14. September 2010)

Hallo Leute


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. September 2010)

Oi.


----------



## Vrocas (14. September 2010)

voll doof, seit der schule habe ich fast garkeine Zeit mehr für mich >_>wollte heute eigentlich mein Zimmer aufräumen.

Naja, dafür komm ich dort gut mit :>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. September 2010)

Ich hab keine Schule mehr, gnihihi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur noch Berufschule, aber die ist langweilig und ich muss nix für machen.


----------



## Skatero (14. September 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Schule mehr, gnihihi.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich auch. :>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. September 2010)

Dini, schreib was.


----------



## Dini (14. September 2010)

Was

(muhaha)


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. September 2010)

Noch ein Wort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (14. September 2010)

Bin zwar nicht Dini, schreib aber trotzdem mal was. 

Nabend!


----------



## Dini (14. September 2010)

Na ob ich das gestatten kann!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab auch wieder Berufsschule, voll süß die Kleenen da zwischen 18-20 usw.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. September 2010)

Du könntest ihre Mutter sein!


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Na ob ich das gestatten kann!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bsit auch erst junge 19 *g*


----------



## Dini (14. September 2010)

Ähm ja, natüüüürlich bin ich 19... not! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ihre Mutter sein können ist etwas übertrieben Humpel.


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Ähm ja, natüüüürlich bin ich 19... not!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also von dem Bild her könnte man es vermuten *hust hust*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. September 2010)

Aber fast Dini.


----------



## Vrocas (14. September 2010)

scheiß blähungen :/ hab mir gerade ne schöne pizza gemacht und dann bin ich über jeden furz froh der den schmerz in meinem Magen stillt >_>


----------



## Breakyou (14. September 2010)

guten abend


----------



## Vrocas (14. September 2010)

urghs, hab sie jetzt doch runter gewürgt...


----------



## Petersburg (14. September 2010)

Seht ihr das? eine Dini ist hier!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. September 2010)

Lasst das Dini in ruhe, es ist alt und gebrechlich.


----------



## Vrocas (14. September 2010)

Ich bin so cool ich gehe heute ne stunde später ins bett.

ABER PSST... NIX MAMA SAGEN OKÄ?!


----------



## Dini (14. September 2010)

Ähm ja Petersburg, eine Dini... öööh *umschau*
Kennen wir uns? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Humpel, mach so weiter und ich kündige dir meine Vorliebe für deine Heimatstadt auf! *fg*


----------



## Vrocas (14. September 2010)

Was steht eigentlich in deiner Signatur?

"Die mit dem LazOrgazm..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. September 2010)

...und zur Not auch mal Suppenkellen paddelt.

Och was Dini, in deinem Alter kommste mir doch gar nicht mehr hinterher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (14. September 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> ...und zur Not auch mal Suppenkellen paddelt.
> 
> Och was Dini, in deinem Alter kommste mir doch gar nicht mehr hinterher.
> 
> ...



aber wenn du doch humpelst!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. September 2010)

Ich humpel nicht, ich schwanke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (14. September 2010)

Laz0rgunz bitteschön, wenn schon denn schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie der Humpel auf großes Maul macht... sweet <3 *lolli mit Biergeschmack in die Patschehand deu*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. September 2010)

Yay, Lolli! Yay² Bier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Typisch alte Frau, immer was Süßes für die Kinder dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2010)

moin


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. September 2010)

Hui, da ist auch unser Opa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huhu Dracun.


----------



## Breakyou (14. September 2010)

Undich geh :>
BeiBei


----------



## Thoor (14. September 2010)

Humpelchen, magst du mein Freund sein =( 

BTW ich war heute beim Militärorientierungstag und bin riesig dankbar für meinen kaputten Rücken! UT sei dank :'D und wenn ich gehen muss, geh ich Panzer fahren, dann fahr ich nach Deutschland und plätte Dinis Auto

HAR HAR


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. September 2010)

Lass Dinis Auto, ohne Gehhilfe und Auto ist sie in ihrem Alter doch aufgeschmissen. :<
Lass dich ausmustern Thoor.
Und ja ich will dein Freund sein.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. September 2010)

Guten Morgen, klein Humpel geht dann mal in die Arbeit.


----------



## Vrocas (15. September 2010)

hi


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2010)

Ich bin blind.


----------



## Vrocas (15. September 2010)

Wieso?


----------



## Skatero (15. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich bin blind.



:. . : : .: . . ::.


----------



## Breakyou (15. September 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> :. . : : .: . . ::.



jetzt braucht ich ein Touchscreen .___.


----------



## Dominau (15. September 2010)

Buuuuhhh!


----------



## Vrocas (15. September 2010)

Dominau der kerl im Mädel


----------



## Dominau (15. September 2010)

Du Ted im Mädel


----------



## Vrocas (15. September 2010)

Ich bin aber ein Mann.

Sagt meine Körperbehaarung zumindest aus


----------



## Breakyou (15. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich bin aber ein Mann.
> 
> Sagt meine Körperbehaarung zumindest aus



tut sie garnicht.


----------



## Vrocas (15. September 2010)

Mindestens hab ich Haare am sack


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. September 2010)

gnihihihihi, er hat Sack gesagt. 

Oi! und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (15. September 2010)

Ja hab halt das böse wort gesagt und nur einer der sich jetzt noch meldet.

Traut sich sonst noch einer?


----------



## Dominau (15. September 2010)

Keiner traut sich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (15. September 2010)

boxxy in der box


----------



## Thoor (15. September 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> gnihihihihi, er hat Sack gesagt.
> 
> Oi! und so.
> 
> ...



HALLO FREUND

Aber freunde, im Ernst... Vor 3 Jahren ist Colin McRae verstorben =(

*cry*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. September 2010)

Und wenn man sie abrasiert, juckt es wie Sau...

Seit Colin McRae tot ist, sind alle Computerspiele mit seinem Namen drauf irgendwie scheiße... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und wenn man sie abrasiert, juckt es wie Sau...
> 
> Seit Colin McRae tot ist, sind alle Computerspiele mit seinem Namen drauf irgendwie scheiße...
> 
> ...



1. Ahja... Ich frage mich manchmal echt, was du frühs alles zu dir nimmst.

2. Dirt 1 und 2 waren toll. Nicht mehr Rallye, aber immer noch tolle Rennspiele.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. September 2010)

1. Ich kann da schlecht Heißwachs benutzen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Na jaaaaa.... mir geht's auf den Keks, dass in Dirt 2 alle Fahrer wie bekiffte Kinder reden. "Duuude! This is Croatia! You're, like, totally gonna like it, because it's, like, totally awesome and all, dude!" Mhm. Ich glaube, ich würde weniger über diese Spiele meckern, wenn sie nicht McRae im Namen hätten, aber na ja... *flöt*


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> 1. Ich kann da schlecht Heißwachs benutzen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Können schon... Aber ob dir das dann gefällt? hm =/
2. Joa, das ist schon so ne Sache. Aber spielerisch ist es nett und grafisch ist es richtig geil <3


----------



## Thoor (15. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Seit Colin McRae tot ist, sind alle Computerspiele mit seinem Namen drauf irgendwie scheiße...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Colin McRae Dirt 2 macht einfach nur Spass, Hammerspiel! Und das 3. Wird der Hammer :'D


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Können schon... Aber ob dir das dann gefällt? hm =/
> 2. Joa, das ist schon so ne Sache. Aber spielerisch ist es nett und grafisch ist es richtig geil <3



1. Seit Michael Jackson tot ist, habe ich zumindest keine Angst mehr davor.
2. Ja und ja. Es fühlt sich inzwischen nur arg nach Funracer an und nicht mehr nach... na ja, lassen wir das. Wenn alle damit zufrieden sind, dass McRae-Games jetzt Arcade-Funracer sind, dann halt' ich eben die Fresse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Immer, wenn ich über was Intimes spreche, taucht Dini auf.


----------



## Breakyou (15. September 2010)

Ich mach mich mal auf den Weg :>
beibei leutZzzZzzzZzzzZzzzZzzzZ


----------



## Dominau (15. September 2010)

Geh doch einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schlaf gut.


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> :. . : : .: . . ::.



Can't FEEL IT!

Ne ernsthaft, hab 8,50 Dioptrin.


----------



## Thoor (15. September 2010)

Ausser GT und Forza Motorsport gibts fast keine Rennsimulationen...


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ausser GT und Forza Motorsport gibts fast keine Rennsimulationen...



GTR, Race On...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. September 2010)

Hehehe in GT2 habe ich mir einen Ast abgefreut, als ich endlich mal ein Rennen ohne diese ganzen doofen Fahrhilfen gewonnen hatte. Mann, war ich fertig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (15. September 2010)

Bin auch fertig. geh pennen.
schlaft gut


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hehehe in GT2 habe ich mir einen Ast abgefreut, als ich endlich mal ein Rennen ohne diese ganzen doofen Fahrhilfen gewonnen hatte. Mann, war ich fertig!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und danach hast du nie mehr gewonnen? :>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. September 2010)

Danach habe ich das Spiel deinstalliert und beschlossen, dass es beim besten Willen nix für mich ist. Ich hab' nicht mal ein Auto.


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Danach habe ich das Spiel deinstalliert und beschlossen, dass es beim besten Willen nix für mich ist. Ich hab' nicht mal ein Auto.



ooo
Kein Auto? Wieso das denn?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. September 2010)

Weil ich das ohne Führerschein eh nicht fahren dürfte. Habe mich nie für sowas in der Fahrschule angemeldet. Hab' ab und zu mal die Kiste meiner Exfrau benutzt, aber seit ich in Nottingham lebe, geht jeglicher Bedarf an einem eigenen Fahrzeug gegen null. Die Busse fahren hier alle acht Minuten und haben ihre eigene Spur, mit der sie Staus umgehen - ist meistens schneller, als selber fahren.


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Weil ich das ohne Führerschein eh nicht fahren dürfte. Habe mich nie für sowas in der Fahrschule angemeldet. Hab' ab und zu mal die Kiste meiner Exfrau benutzt, aber seit ich in Nottingham lebe, geht jeglicher Bedarf an einem eigenen Fahrzeug gegen null. Die Busse fahren hier alle acht Minuten und haben ihre eigene Spur, mit der sie Staus umgehen - ist meistens schneller, als selber fahren.



Du hast also kein gesteigertes Interesse an Autos? Oder warum wolltest du nie nen Führerschein machen?


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> ooo
> Kein Auto? Wieso das denn?



...na weil er dann nichts Trinken könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kenne einen bekannten der seiner Freundin nie erzählt hat, (da selbst eh kein Auto) das er einen Führerschein hat. -Nur damit er was trinken kann, und Sie immer fahren muss.
Irgendwie zwar fies... aber garnicht mal so dumm. 

achso und...

[Death-Metal-Voice/On] Good Night, Dominau! [Death-Metal-Voice/Off] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. September 2010)

Allen Naturgesetzen zum Trotz habe ich 0 Interesse an Autos, Alkohol und Fußball und bin dennoch heterosexuell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Allen Naturgesetzen zum Trotz habe ich 0 Interesse an Autos, Alkohol und Fußball und bin dennoch heterosexuell.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey, ich habe auch nul... naja wenig Interesse an Autos (außer in Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), Alkohol. Dafür gesteigertes Interesse an Fußball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. September 2010)

Autos in Spielen sind okay. Und ich mag Fußball-Games, obwohl mich Fußball nicht kratzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht sollte ich Trinkspiele ausprobieren.


----------



## Dracun (15. September 2010)

Ich mag Autos (hab aber auch keen FS), Mag Fussball und ich LIEBE ALOHOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Autos in Spielen sind okay. Und ich mag Fußball-Games, obwohl mich Fußball nicht kratzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein empfehlenswertes Trinkspiel ist das mit der Münze, die man von unter der Tischkannte ins Glas befördern muss. 
Trifft man, muss der zu deiner Linken (Kopf) oder der zu deiner Rechten (Zahl) das Glas leer trinken, und dir die Münze wiedergeben.
Du hast bis zu 3 Versuche, nach einem Fehlschuss ist der nächste dran. 
Der der zuletzt trinken musste, oder bei einem direkten Fehlschuss, wieder die Seite die oben ist, egal wo die Münze nun gelandet ist.
zu empfehlen mit Bier oder Sangria, da zu hochprozentiger Alkohol, dass Spiel zu stark verkürzt.
Wer Einschläft, oder vom Stuhl fällt scheidet für den Rest der Runde aus.
Leere Flasche heißt, neue Flasche -> Neue Runde, alle die wollen (oder können^^) dürfen wieder mit einsteigen.

einziger Haken, wenn deine Nachbarn einfach nicht das verdammte Glas treffen, wirst du nüchtern verdursten. (Das ging mir fast ne halbe Stunde so). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich hab meine Autoleidenschaft auch erst so richtig entwickelt, als ich das Geld zusammen hatte, und selber drin rumgefahren bin. (Dach auf, Musik laut, Landstraße ich komme...)!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. September 2010)

Ich versteh nicht was jemanden an einem blubbernden V8 Hemi Motor mit Doppelkupplungsgetriebe, Domstrebe, Oben liegender Nockenwelle, NOS Einspritzung und gelochten Bremsscheiben nicht faszinieren kann =(


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht was jemanden an einem blubbernden V8 Hemi Motor mit Doppelkupplungsgetriebe, Domstrebe, Oben liegender Nockenwelle, NOS Einspritzung und gelochten Bremsscheiben nicht faszinieren kann =(



Ein Gebet an die Autogötter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (16. September 2010)

Was eignet sich besser zum eröffnen des Nachtschwärmer als ein Video? GENAU! Zwei Videos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL4gkkklsN0&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MnrAw8Icfs&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Vrocas (16. September 2010)

SPAGHETTI!


----------



## Petersburg (17. September 2010)

Hiermit ist der Nachtschwärmer Offiziel wieder eröffnet, nach nur 2 posts gestern :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hiermit ist der Nachtschwärmer Offiziel wieder eröffnet, nach nur 2 posts gestern :/


1 Tag ohne NS Posts würde das Weltende bedeuten.


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 1 Tag ohne NS Posts würde das Weltende bedeuten.



Das werde ich durch zuviel Freizeit noch bis Ende Dezember zu verhindern Wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (17. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 1 Tag ohne NS Posts würde das Weltende bedeuten.



Gabs sicher schon :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Gabs sicher schon :O


Nö, sicher nicht. Nur zur Anfangszeit denke...aber 2008 bis 2010 glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Petersburg (17. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nö, sicher nicht. Nur zur Anfangszeit denke...aber 2008 bis 2010 glaub ich nicht.



ich habe bald 1337 Posts :O


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

Dürfte auch daran liegen, dass es der einzige Thread hier weit und Breit ist,
der für Small-Talk und Kaffee-klatsch geeignet ist. Hier kann man nunmal über alles
brabbeln ohne dauernd OOT zu gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> ich habe bald 1337 Posts :O



Dann hast du nach offiziellen NS Regeln 3 Wünsche frei...wähle weise.


----------



## Thoor (17. September 2010)

Ich hätte gerne 1x die Nummer 2 mit Sahne!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2010)

hola! 

*stelltkaffeekanneindiemitteobwohlichkaffehasse*


----------



## Petersburg (17. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dann hast du nach offiziellen NS Regeln 3 Wünsche frei...wähle weise.



Ok ich will einen Rapidshare Premium Account, 300000000 € und 30000000000000000000000000000000 Wünsche


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ok ich will einen Rapidshare Premium Account, 300000000 € und 30000000000000000000000000000000 Wünsche


Ok, das ist verbindlich, bist du dir sicher, dass du dir das Wünschen wirst?


----------



## Petersburg (17. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, das ist verbindlich, bist du dir sicher, dass du dir das Wünschen wirst?





> Nein, ich ändere meine Meinung noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach Mist, ich hätte dir vorher sagen sollen, dass alle Wünsche sich ins Gegenteil kehren...alle werden nen RS Premiumaccount haben außer du, du hast Schulden. Und wünsche Wünschen geht auch nicht.


:S


----------



## Petersburg (17. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ach Mist, ich hätte dir vorher sagen sollen, dass alle Wünsche sich ins Gegenteil kehren...alle werden nen RS Premiumaccount haben außer du, du hast Schulden. Und wünsche Wünschen geht auch nicht.
> 
> 
> :S



Noch habe ich keine 1337 posts und kann den wunsch noch ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (17. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Noch habe ich keine 1337 posts und kann den wunsch noch ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Antwort lautet nein.


----------



## Vrocas (17. September 2010)

Mein Hund hätte mir vorhin fast die nase gepierct 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (17. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Mein Hund hätte mir vorhin fast die nase gepierct
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa, meine Katze hat mir eben fast einen Totenschädel Tättowirt :/


----------



## Dweencore (17. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Mein Hund hätte mir vorhin fast die nase gepierct
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich geb dir 5 &#8364; wenns heute noch passiert


----------



## Vrocas (17. September 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Ich gib dir 5 € wenns heute noch passiert



Ich geb dir 10 Euro wenn du dir so ne kleine Nadel 5 cm unter deinen fingernagel schiebst


----------



## Dweencore (17. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich geb dir 10 Euro wenn du dir so ne kleine Nadel 5 cm unter deinen fingernagel schiebst


Ich töte auch für nen Schokoriegel, also immer her mit der Nadel


----------



## Vrocas (17. September 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Ich töte auch für nen Schokoriegel, also immer her mit der Nadel



Ich würde lieber sterben als den schmerz einer nadel unter meinem fingernagel zu spüren


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

Wuhuu
Underskins für alle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (17. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber sterben als den schmerz einer nadel unter meinem fingernagel zu spüren


Kommt darauf an wie ich sterbe, vielleicht viergeteilt von Pferden?


----------



## Vrocas (17. September 2010)

Oder jemand schlitzt dir den Hodensack auf und kaut auf deinen Hoden rum


----------



## Dweencore (17. September 2010)

Oder spiele ich im Puppentheater eines Mördes mit, wenn du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## Vrocas (17. September 2010)

nö


----------



## Petersburg (17. September 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an wie ich sterbe, vielleicht viergeteilt von Pferden?



Wir schneiden dir den Bauch auf und Hängen deine Gedärme um einen Pfal, und dann sollst du los laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

Yeah wir bauen alle zusammen einen Frankenstein.
Jeder muss ein Organ spenden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (17. September 2010)

Ich spende meinen Penis.

Dann ist er schonmal 200 Meter größer


----------



## Dweencore (17. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich spende meinen Penis.
> 
> Dann ist er schonmal 200 Meter größer


Wie oft denn noch? Nicht 200 Meter sonder 2 Cm , man man man.


----------



## Vrocas (17. September 2010)

Wie da der Neid heraus spricht


----------



## Petersburg (17. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Yeah wir bauen alle zusammen einen Frankenstein.
> Jeder muss ein Organ spenden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich spende meinen Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

Ich spende meine Leber, die ist sowieso bald hinüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (17. September 2010)

Ich grüße alle Eredaner


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. September 2010)

sers


----------



## Petersburg (17. September 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/166537-wo-leben-wir-denn-hier-bitte/

wenn ich das lese, bin ich sofort deprimiert :/


----------



## Thoor (17. September 2010)

Ich spende mein Herz, das ist nämlich gebrochen =(


----------



## Vrocas (17. September 2010)

ich hab nen wilson ball mit dem Cast Away blut Handabdruck drauf.

cool nech?


----------



## Thoor (17. September 2010)

Lol gerade gelsen:

"Glaubt ihr echt die hätten den WTC 9/11 anschlag faken könne? Die Bush Regierung war doch die dümmste und inkompetenteste aller Zeiten!"

Dann der nächste

"Hat doch bei der gestellten Mondlandung auch funktioniert!"

Dann der 3.

"und beim klauen des Sachertorten Rezept, diese Schelme¨"

Ich hab grad so nen lachflash :<


----------



## Kuya (18. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich grüße alle Eredaner



Huch du bist ja ein Alliierter von mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Überlege schon seit Stunden, ob ich mir Online meinen Acc wieder "aufladen" soll).
War schon fast einen Monat Offline jetzt. Wollte ja eigentlich bis Cataclysm warten.
Aber mir ist ein wenig langweilig und ich hänge deswegen ohnehin 24/7 im Buffed-Forum rum, weil ich net weiß, 
was ich sonst Zocken soll. 
Großartig Raiden wollte ich vor Cataclysm eh nicht mehr, aber BG juckt mich in den Fingern.
Könnte mich hier ja alternativ auch als "Moderator" oder besser noch als "Inventar" bewerben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (18. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Könnte mich hier ja alternativ auch als "Moderator" oder besser noch als "Inventar" bewerben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man bewirbt sich hier nicht.
Irgendwann würde Zam aus dem Himmel zu dir herabsteigen, begleitet durch die himmlichen Heerscharen, getragen vom Allmächtigen, und würde dir verkünden, dass du Moderator geworden bist.


----------



## Kuya (18. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Man bewirbt sich hier nicht.
> Irgendwann würde Zam aus dem Himmel zu dir herabsteigen, begleitet durch die himmlichen Heerscharen, getragen vom Allmächtigen, und würde dir verkünden, dass du Moderator geworden bist.



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Anbeten tun wir Ihn ja sowieso schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Man bewirbt sich hier nicht.
> Irgendwann würde Zam aus dem Himmel zu dir herabsteigen, begleitet durch die himmlichen Heerscharen, getragen vom Allmächtigen, und würde dir verkünden, dass du Moderator geworden bist.



Erm.... bei mir war das irgendwie weit weniger spektakulär, aber im Prinzip hast Du Recht. Wer sich bewirbt, ist machthungrig und damit unwürdig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (18. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Erm.... bei mir war das irgendwie weit weniger spektakulär



Kannst du dir also wirklich sicher sein, Mod zu sein?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. September 2010)

Jede Menge Arbeit? - check
Alle fünf Minuten Hass-PNs weil jemandem irgendwelche Moderationsentscheidungen nicht in den Kram passen? - check
Null Bezahlung? - check

Jo, sollte alles stimmen.

Ich mache das ehrenamtlich und als Freundschaftsdienst und weil ich masochistische Veranlagungen habe. Wer sich freiwillig für sowas bewirbt, hat entweder keine Ahnung, was es bedeutet, Moderator zu sein, oder leidet an einem ernsthaften Dachschaden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. September 2010)

Ich dachte ja, ZAM kommt persönlich bei mir vorbei, aber nein. Das war total unspektukalär.

Vielleicht brauchen die, die sich bewerben nur Aufmerksamkeit oder Suchen einen Haufen neue Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (18. September 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Edou (18. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Jede Menge Arbeit? - check
> Alle fünf Minuten Hass-PNs weil jemandem irgendwelche Moderationsentscheidungen nicht in den Kram passen? - check
> Null Bezahlung? - check
> 
> ...



Dann bin ich Perfekt für den Posten geeignet. Jeder der mich kennt kann bestätigen das ich nen Ernsthaften Dachschaden besitze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich mache das ehrenamtlich und als Freundschaftsdienst und weil ich masochistische Veranlagungen habe.



Erinnert mich daran, als ich in einer Final Fantasy-Community mal Mod war. Die Beleidigungen waren wirklich der Knüller. Kaum hat man einen Post mal gelöscht oder editiert, wurde einem mit der Amputation von Gliedmaßen gedroht, die einem bis dato gar nicht bekannt waren. Aber hey, immerhin hat man auf jeder Party was zu erzählen.

Btw: Liebe Mods, macht mal diesen Lesben-Fleischwurst-Genitalspäßchen-Thread im WoW-Forum zu. Das ist ja nicht mehr schön.


----------



## Petersburg (18. September 2010)

*Furz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (18. September 2010)

Ich bin mal wieder da vom Bundesheer und muss morgen wieder dort sein.

Es ist Hart dort, aber nur noch 4 Wochen und ich habe die Grundausbildung hinter mir und werde in eine andere Kaserne geschickt wo es ruhiger ist. Mich nervt am meisten eigentlich nur der Waffen und Schießdienst, mit meinem linken Arm kann ich nicht so gut die Waffe Auseinandernehmen (Ein kleines Metallteil kann ich sogar unter größter Anstrengung nicht mit meinem linken Daumen nach unten Drücken wärend mein Ausbilder es locker schafft). 

Positive Sachen dort sind das Essen und die Kameraden. Es wird gegenseitig geholfen und niemand wird richtig verarscht.

Lustig sind auch unsere Spitznamen:

Private Whitey (Blass)
Private Shorty (Klein)
Private Joker (Full Metal Jacket)
Private Peda (Sein Name ist Peter)
Private Paula (So nennt mich auch mein Ausbilder, Vorbild ist Full Metal Jacket)
Private Independent (Full Metal Jacket)
Grazer (Ist Sturm Graz Fan)

Es gibt zwar noch mehr Leute im Zimmer, aber die haben (noch) keine Spitznamen. (Der größte Teil meiner Gruppe kommt in dieselbe Kaserne wie ich, und dass ist Genial)


----------



## Dominau (18. September 2010)

The Paula is here O.o


----------



## The Paladin (18. September 2010)

Jop, ich bin hier und habe mich noch nicht selbst umgebracht. ^^


----------



## Petersburg (18. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Jop, ich bin hier und habe mich noch nicht selbst umgebracht. ^^



Gratulation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2010)

Ihr seid doch alle so Meme-Profis, net? Wisst ihr zufällig, woher dieses Motiv stammt? Ist ziemlich beliebt bei Lachschon, mich würde der Ursprung interessieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (18. September 2010)

Kenn ich nicht, aber Lachschon ist nicht mein Humor. Ich nehme lieber die Memes von Seiten die hier nicht genannt werden dürfen. Die meisten Internet-Memes kommen sowieso von /b/.


----------



## Vrocas (18. September 2010)

Zigeuner


----------



## Deanne (19. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Kenn ich nicht, aber Lachschon ist nicht mein Humor. Ich nehme lieber die Memes von Seiten die hier nicht genannt werden dürfen. Die meisten Internet-Memes kommen sowieso von /b/.



LS hat auch nichts mit Humor zu tun. Da geht es eher um Heiterkeiten im Urogenital-Bereich. Ich frage auch eher, weil ein Freund mir wegen dem Bild seit Monaten in den Ohren liegt und ich dachte, dass hier genug Spinner unterwegs sind, um es aufzudecken.

Edit: Die von dir genannte Seite kenn ich auch. Aber seit mir dort das letzte mal irgendein Tentakel-Cosplay ins Auge gesprungen ist... Nein, lassen wir das.


----------



## Petersburg (19. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Die von dir genannte Seite kenn ich auch. Aber seit mir dort das letzte mal irgendein Tentakel-Cosplay ins Auge gesprungen ist... Nein, lassen wir das.



Haben wir nicht alle tolle Erfahrungen mit /b/ ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (19. September 2010)

Black Rock shooter


----------



## Petersburg (19. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Black Rock shooter



Black &#9733; Rock Shooter man


----------



## Vrocas (19. September 2010)

Du bist eine 

SPAGHETTI!

Katze


----------



## Petersburg (19. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Du bist eine
> 
> SPAGHETTI!
> 
> Katze



Srsly man


----------



## The Paladin (19. September 2010)

Letzter (Mit Glück) ^^


----------



## Skatero (19. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Letzter (Mit Glück) ^^



Mit sehr viel Glück


----------



## Arosk (19. September 2010)

Haha xD


----------



## Sorzzara (19. September 2010)

Letzter um 2 uhr früh...vergiss es!


----------



## The Paladin (19. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Letzter um 2 uhr früh...vergiss es!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gvdf5n-zI14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (19. September 2010)

Genial.


----------



## Skatero (19. September 2010)

Nacht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. September 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Petersburg (19. September 2010)

Wuääh ich soll mir schon mit 15 einen verdammten Ausbildungs platz suchen, ich bin zu jung für soeinen shice! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. September 2010)

Oi! Oi! Oi!
Zam hat meine Sig kaputt gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (19. September 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Oi! Oi! Oi!
> Zam hat meine Sig kaputt gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es fühlen sich einfach zuviele angesprochen, wenns um Abschaum geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. September 2010)

Kann ich doch nix für wenn im WoW Teil fast nur Abschaum unterwegs ist. :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle so Meme-Profis, net? Wisst ihr zufällig, woher dieses Motiv stammt? Ist ziemlich beliebt bei Lachschon, mich würde der Ursprung interessieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weiss nicht, wo der ursprung liegt, aber wird jeden donnerstag gepostet.


----------



## Gerti (19. September 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Oi! Oi! Oi!
> Zam hat meine Sig kaputt gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pöbel und Gesocks Oi!Oi!Oi! 
Dies Jahr bei Punk im Pott :>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. September 2010)

Ich war dieses Jahr nur Spirit, und das war verdammt geil (und kalt).


----------



## Dominau (19. September 2010)

Nacht Buffed !
Bin pennen, morgen wieder schule >.<


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. September 2010)

Knörf.


----------



## Petersburg (20. September 2010)

Der Nachtschwärmer sei hiermit eröffnet

*Schlecht gelaunt "Wuhu" Ruf*


----------



## Dominau (20. September 2010)

Bin scheiße sauer, weil ich kb mehr hab geh ich jetzt schon pennen :/
Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (20. September 2010)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh waaaaaaaaaaaaaai?


----------



## Petersburg (20. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh waaaaaaaaaaaaaai?



Full Quote yeah!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. September 2010)

Von jetzt auf sofort Single zu sein ist irgendwie ein komisches Gefühl.

Ich weiß jetzt was Herzschmerz bedeutet..

Naja.. Disturbed reinhauen, Headset druff, Kippe an und CS:S bisschen pwnen.




@topic  Guten Abend


----------



## Petersburg (20. September 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Von jetzt auf sofort Single zu sein ist irgendwie ein komisches Gefühl.
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt was Herzschmerz bedeutet..
> 
> ...



Was würde denn Mr. Papaya tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. September 2010)

Dass sag ich lieber nicht.

:I

Der ist nämlich der kleine Zyniker.

Aber wohl das gleiche.

Musik an. Kippe im Mundwinkel. "Hell it´s about Time" sagen und CS:S anschmeißen.


----------



## Petersburg (20. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So genial das BIld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. September 2010)

guten tag!


und aeonflu-x .. das geht auch wieder vorbei :> 
ich spreche aus erfahrung .. letztens erst auch diese situation gehabt


----------



## Breakyou (20. September 2010)

im TV kommt der epischte Film der Welt.
PARTY ANIMALS!


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. September 2010)

ich freu mich so hart!


----------



## Thoor (20. September 2010)

Ich bin also denke ich.


----------



## Thoor (20. September 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch Baby!



Geh bitte wieder.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. September 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch Baby!



;*


----------



## Breakyou (21. September 2010)

gütää nächti


----------



## Sorzzara (21. September 2010)

*Blinzelt*

Noch jemand hier?


----------



## eMJay (21. September 2010)

Ja aber geht jetzt ins Bett


----------



## Aeonflu-X (21. September 2010)

Korrekt.

Kann ja noch posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Last!

Wie schnell die Zeit vergeht wenn man nicht schlafen geht.. xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2010)

Hoffentlich werdet ihr gebannt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> u fail hard



Nicht wirklich.
Also:
Enjoy your ban 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Doch.. iwie epic fail xD



Wird man sehen, sobald Bersi oder ein anderer Mod euren schwachsinnigen Crap liest. :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

Offiziell Erster!


----------



## Olliruh (21. September 2010)

nabend die herren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> heul net rum, die 5 minuten ..


Stößt du 5 Minuten vor 12 zum neuen Jahr an und wünschts allen ein frohes neues Jahr? Nein, also.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Äh doch, iwie schon .. und das is ein Thread, und kein Neujahr Oo


Das ist wichtiger wie Neujahr hier.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (21. September 2010)

Man nervt ihr :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Man nervt ihr :>



Hast du auch so wie ich nur die ersten 2 Stunden Reli und dann aus? :>


----------



## Breakyou (21. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hast du auch so wie ich nur die ersten 2 Stunden Reli und dann aus? :>



nö hab volle 6 Stunden wundervollen Unterricht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

Also ich finde es zu blöd für einiges an Geld sinnlos zu saufen und sich den Körper (zugegeben, meist nur minimal) kaputt zu machen und am nächsten Tag dann Kopfweh etc. zu haben und sich an kaum mehr was erinnern zu können.

Ok, in so einem Thread würde ich auch nicht Punkt 12 schreiben, aber ich fände es besser als irgendwo zu saufen, egal wo, egal mit wem.


----------



## Olliruh (21. September 2010)

deine signatur wär für mich keine motivation


----------



## Olliruh (21. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> nö hab volle 6 Stunden wundervollen Unterricht.



muhaha eine stunde + erst zur 5ten


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> man lebt nur einmal, und ob schmrzen ja oder nein, man hatte am vorabend umso mehr seinen Spaß! und glaub mir, es lohnt sich fst IMMMMMMMMMMMMER


Find ich nicht. Ich will es ehrlich gesagt nicht herausfinden, wie es ist, besoffen zu sein. Da hab ich besseres vor. :O


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Find ich nicht. Ich will es ehrlich gesagt nicht herausfinden, wie es ist, besoffen zu sein. Da hab ich besseres vor. :O



Geht mir genauso. Bin 19 und habe weder Tabak noch Alkohol jeh angerührt. Was auch so bleiben wird!


----------



## Vrocas (21. September 2010)

,zil,,,,z,zkz ,.öi.7lkt7k6j6rj


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ey dauernd nur am saufen ey ihr seid so lächerlich ey ich leb lieber in meinem Bunker!11



Ich hab niemals gesagt, dass ich nur im Internet hocke. Nur, dass ich es auf jedem Fall dem sinnlos saufen und feiern vorziehe. Ich sehe nur irgendwie keinen Sinn darin, zu "feiern", obwohl es eigentlich keinen Grund dafür gibt und wieso sich "feiern" oftmals auf Synchronsaufen beschränkt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2010)

sgeht ab?


----------



## Vrocas (21. September 2010)

XD


----------



## Breakyou (21. September 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> feiern=mit Freunden und Bekannten spaß haben
> 
> Und wenn mans toller findet im Internet zu chillen...
> Finde ICH (ganz subjektiv) das total ... crank XD



Du scheinst mir, ganz subjektiv, krank.



DER schrieb:


> sgeht ab?



Pubertät unso


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2010)

:O
hier ist mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (21. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> :O
> hier ist mal wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA GGGGEIIL XDDD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sgeht ab?



Lachi, ganz nette Band entdeckt:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xZqcloVRr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (21. September 2010)

im i-net hocken


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachi, ganz nette Band entdeckt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



erinnert stark an bloodbath+0815 death metal band


----------



## Ykon (21. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> erinnert stark an bloodbath+0815 death metal band



Erinnert mich an den Tod.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> erinnert stark an bloodbath+0815 death metal band



Nunja, Ich finde sie ganz gut. Sind eben etwas moderner...ist nicht jedem sein Fall.


----------



## Olliruh (21. September 2010)

der kritiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


könntest du dir deine eigene fernsehshow vorstellen lachi?
wenn ja bist am bord


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> der kritiker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Alt. Er macht bald ne Kochsendung mit viel blutigem Zeugs und Headbanged die ganze Zeit. Es läuft überlaut Metal, dass man selbst auf der leisesten Lautstärke (kurz für stumm) noch einen Hörschaden bekommt.


----------



## Lekraan (21. September 2010)

WO IST BERSERKERKITEN?!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> WO IST BERSERKERKITEN?!



In England. Hast wohl seine Auswanderung versoffen. *g*


----------



## Breakyou (21. September 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> krank?
> Weil ichs bevorzuge mit Freunden Spaß zu haben,
> Als wie verkackte kleine Kellerkinder am Wochenende im Internet rumzuhängen? xD



glaub mir ich bin am WE höchstens mal zum schlafen daheim.
du nervt einfach extrem. Geh feiern.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an den Tod.




:O



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nunja, Ich finde sie ganz gut. Sind eben etwas moderner...ist nicht jedem sein Fall.



moderner death metal muss schon was besonderes sein damit er mir gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Alt. Er macht bald ne Kochsendung mit viel blutigem Zeugs und Headbanged die ganze Zeit. Es läuft überlaut Metal, dass man selbst auf der leisesten Lautstärke (kurz für stumm) noch einen Hörschaden bekommt.




^
this


----------



## Lekraan (21. September 2010)

Liebe Buffis, ich verabschiede mich nun von euch, weil ich den heutigen Abend als virtuellen Lekraan auf http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?app=forums&module=post&section=post&do=reply_post&f=8&t=7250 wohl nicht mehr lange mitmachen werde. Der Grund wird wohl ein Bann sein.

Lebt wohl


----------



## Petersburg (21. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Liebe Buffis, ich verabschiede mich nun von euch, weil ich den heutigen Abend als virtuellen Lekraan auf http://www.buffed.de...post&f=8&t=7250 wohl nicht mehr lange mitmachen werde. Der Grund wird wohl ein Bann sein.
> 
> Lebt wohl



Owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (21. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Liebe Buffis, ich verabschiede mich nun von euch, weil ich den heutigen Abend als virtuellen Lekraan auf http://www.buffed.de...post&f=8&t=7250 wohl nicht mehr lange mitmachen werde. Der Grund wird wohl ein Bann sein.
> 
> Lebt wohl



kein sehr ehrenhaftes Ende, wa?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ^
> this


Ich glaub es gucken nur alte Leute. Die werden die Lautstärke als genau richtig empfinden. Damit haben wir schonmal eine Zielgruppe gewonnen. Und natürlich die Metaler. Schon 2!

Yay.


----------



## Vrocas (21. September 2010)

rzhzthntznetznte66z567ghrh666fhjghj1337ghghgjkk


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> rzhzthntznetznte66z567ghrh666fhjghj1337ghghgjkk



Der NS ist zwar schon sehr frei, aber Spammen tuen wir hier nicht.


Wie heute alle die heiligen NS Regeln missachten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich glaub es gucken nur alte Leute. Die werden die Lautstärke als genau richtig empfinden. Damit haben wir schonmal eine Zielgruppe gewonnen. Und natürlich die Metaler. Schon 2!
> 
> Yay.



2 zielgruppen zu haben bevor es die sendung überhaupt gibt ist schon was besonderes!


----------



## Petersburg (21. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> rzhzthntznetznte66z567ghrh666fhjghj1337ghghgjkk



Eigentlich ist der Post sinnloser Müll, ABER esk ommt 1337 drinn vor also kann es nicht sein.


----------



## Ykon (21. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> kein sehr ehrenhaftes Ende, wa?



Verdient er nicht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> 2 zielgruppen zu haben bevor es die sendung überhaupt gibt ist schon was besonderes!



Und mich. Ich bilde denke auch eine eigene Zielgruppe. Also schon 3. Jetzt brauchen wir eigentlich nur noch Humpel, dann haben wir auch die gesamte Punknische abgedeckt.


Fehlt nur noch ein Sponsor...


----------



## Petersburg (21. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> kein sehr ehrenhaftes Ende, wa?



s haben mehr leute um Razyl geweint! mwhahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und mich. Ich bilde denke auch eine eigene Zielgruppe. Also schon 3. Jetzt brauchen wir eigentlich nur noch Humpel, dann haben wir auch die gesamte Punknische abgedeckt.
> 
> 
> Fehlt nur noch ein Sponsor...




humpel ist eh auf meiner seite und micha mit seinem biebelclub sponsort mich sicher gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (21. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der NS ist zwar schon sehr frei, aber Spammen tuen wir hier nicht.
> 
> 
> Wie heute alle die heiligen NS Regeln missachten.
> ...



Sorry musste mit einer Hand noch die mathe hausaufgaben machen und habe deshalb mit links auf der tastatur schreiben müssen !


----------



## Petersburg (21. September 2010)

-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> humpel ist eh auf meiner seite und micha mit seinem biebelclub sponsort mich sicher gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er kann ja Ablässe verkaufen. Gute Idee!


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Er kann ja Ablässe verkaufen. Gute Idee!



du wirst der produzent alko!


----------



## Silenzz (21. September 2010)

Is Khoriil übergenschnappt?


----------



## Lekraan (21. September 2010)

CHARCHA IN DA HOUSSEE!!! SCHEIß Horde!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Is Khoriil übergenschnappt?



1. nein, er ist ne attention whore
2. ist er sowieso gebannt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Is Khoriil übergenschnappt?


Der Alkohol wars, der böse Alkohol...

@Lachi: Khorhiil kann ja Ablässe grad gut gebrauchen...wir sollte uns mit der Produktion beeilen!


----------



## Silenzz (21. September 2010)

Wenn dir Grüne Brille das sagt, dann stimmts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber gut zu wissen danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (21. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. nein, er ist ne attention whore
> 2. ist er sowieso gebannt.



laber keinen müll Kothaufen


----------



## Vrocas (21. September 2010)

Hey nix gegen Horde ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wenn dir Grüne Brille das sagt, dann stimmts auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



np :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der Alkohol wars, der böse Alkohol...
> 
> @Lachi: Khorhiil kann ja Ablässe grad gut gebrauchen...wir sollte uns mit der Produktion beeilen!



go go go! wir verkaufen die für 5000€ das stück!


----------



## Lekraan (21. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Hey nix gegen Horde ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tauren sind süß <3

rest is müll


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> laber keinen müll Kothaufen


Wenn dann ist er aber ein schöner Kothaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (21. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn dann ist er aber ein schöner Kothaufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



  Andre21:50  Einfach Fail von mir an Alle   Andre21:50  Sie haben alle GEFAILED   Skatero21:50  Dein Leben muss gefailed sein, dass du so sinnlose Scheisse von dir geben kannst.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> laber keinen müll Kothaufen



du bist eh auch bald gebannt, von daher :>


----------



## Silenzz (21. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> laber keinen müll Kothaufen



Nix gegen die Grüne Brille, du Unwürdiger!

Btw: Wurde Razyl auch gebanned?


----------



## Vrocas (21. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> tauren sind süß <3
> 
> rest is müll



Aber ich spiele auch noch Orc untoter troll goblin und Taure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sorry wegen der verfehlten kommas aber war so in schreib rage dass sie mir grad scheiß egal waren


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nix gegen die Grüne Brille, du Unwürdiger!
> 
> Btw: Wurde Razyl auch gebanned?



Nope, der ist nur atm nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nix gegen die Grüne Brille, du Unwürdiger!
> 
> Btw: Wurde Razyl auch gebanned?



ne, der is in spanien,abschlussfahrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> go go go! wir verkaufen die für 5000€ das stück!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (21. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bist eh auch bald gebannt, von daher :>






Silenzz schrieb:


> Nix gegen die Grüne Brille, du Unwürdiger!
> 
> Btw: Wurde Razyl auch gebanned?



Kriecht euch gegenseitig in nen hintern !


----------



## Carcharoth (21. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> CHARCHA IN DA HOUSSEE!!! SCHEIß Horde!




Ey oO


----------



## Silenzz (21. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ne, der is in spanien,abschlussfahrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ahh na dann is ja gut, hat Lekraan mit Khoriil zuviel gesoffen?oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie immer ein wahres meisterwerk!


----------



## Dominau (21. September 2010)

Fear alkos Paint skillzZzzz


----------



## Carcharoth (21. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. nein, er ist ne attention whore
> 2. ist er sowieso gebannt.



Er ist nicht gebannt. Wir sind kein Wunschkonzert.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Fear alkos Paint skillzZzzz



i fucking fear this shit!


----------



## Ykon (21. September 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nix gegen die Grüne Brille, du Unwürdiger!
> 
> Btw: Wurde Razyl auch gebanned?



Ne, aber er geht nicht mehr auf Buffed und ist nurnoch auf Heldendaten, wie meine Wenigkeit und paar andere auch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Er ist nicht gebannt. Wir sind kein Wunschkonzert.



Für son Thread gibts keinen Ban? Das ist n witz oder? o_O


----------



## Skatero (21. September 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ne, aber er geht nicht mehr auf Buffed und ist nurnoch auf Heldendaten, wie meine Wenigkeit und paar andere auch.



Verräter!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> i fucking fear this shit!



Extra noch eins für alte Leute gemacht:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (21. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Für son Thread gibts keinen Ban? Das ist n witz oder? o_O



Er soll doch mit der Peinlichkeit leben. Irgendwann kommt er wieder in den NS wenn er kein Geld mehr zum Hard Party'n hat.


----------



## Lekraan (21. September 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ey oO



Was? Oo Horde stinkt zum Himmel, euch gibts wie Sand am Meer, ihr nervt. PvP auch nur was in der Gruppe drauf.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2010)

Wohl eher für fette Menschen, die sich mit der Schrift identifizieren können o_O


----------



## Ykon (21. September 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Verräter!



Dann solltest du mal schauen, wer alles im Heldendaten-Team ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heißt aber nicht, dass ich und die anderen gar nicht mehr auf Buffed gehen. :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2010)

sieht aus als hätte da jemand hingekackt


----------



## Tabuno (21. September 2010)

wir singen hertha und der ksc !


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (21. September 2010)

wird ja immer besser :<


----------



## Olliruh (21. September 2010)

SCHALKE 

blau und weiß , wie lieb ich dich 
blau und weiß , verlass mich nicht 
blau und weiß ist ja der himmel nur 
blau und weiß ist unsere fußballgarnitur

hätten wir ein königreich 
machten wir es den schalkern gleich 
und alle mädchen die so jung und schön 
müssten all in blau und weiß spazieren gehn

1000 feuer in der nacht 
haben uns das große glück gebracht 
1000 freunde die zusammen stehen 
dann wird der FC SCHALKE niemals untergehn
&#9829;


----------



## Carcharoth (21. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Für son Thread gibts keinen Ban? Das ist n witz oder? o_O



Nö. Ich erfüll doch keine Wünsche eines Forentrolls... oO
Hab ihnen nur ne kleine Schreibsperre gegeben für n paar Tage damit nicht noch mehr Threads erscheinen.

ZAM darf entscheiden was er mit denen macht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> ZAM darf entscheiden was er mit denen macht.


Früher hat man solche ins Kolloseum zu den Löwen geworfen...sowas geht heute leider nicht mehr. *g*

Ich werd mal Fernseh gucken, bis morgen. :O


----------



## Haggelo (21. September 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> ZAM darf entscheiden was er mit denen macht.




uiuiuiui 
hoffentlich holt er nicht die axt raus.


----------



## Olliruh (21. September 2010)

wenn ZAM entscheidet will ich nicht im Raum sein ;D


----------



## Nargonius (21. September 2010)

Ohja, dann gibts Bans!


----------



## Nargonius (21. September 2010)

Voll krass eh alter!


----------



## Carcharoth (21. September 2010)

Registriert:  10-September 07  

Nette Vorbereitung *fg*


----------



## Petersburg (21. September 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Er ist nicht gebannt. Wir sind kein Wunschkonzert.



Aber ich werde natürlich immer gebannt ~.~


----------



## Vrocas (21. September 2010)

I'm too pally for my mace...


----------



## Petersburg (21. September 2010)

Yeah Rapidshare Premium Account! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2010)

SOMEONE ME22:13 julianSOMEONE ME22:13 Grüß mal alle <3-lich von unsSOMEONE ME22:14 und julianSOMEONE ME22:14 sagSOMEONE ME22:15 nen gruß von lekraanSOMEONE ME22:15 zu charchaSOMEONE ME22:15 "Horde is gay"

mission erfüllt.


----------



## Dominau (21. September 2010)

Nice Job, man... ehhh Lachi.


----------



## Vrocas (21. September 2010)

Da zockt einer mit den Leben seiner Kumpels...


----------



## Olliruh (21. September 2010)

juhu mach ich auch immer , einfach irgendwelche gewinnspiele mit handynr & adresse vom kumpel angeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (21. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Da zockt einer mit den Leben seiner Kumpels...



Hier hast du keine Freunde.
Und die 2 vorallem nicht. Wer im Forum so ist, muss im RL ein Spast sein.


----------



## Olliruh (21. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Hier hast du keine Freunde.
> Und die 2 vorallem nicht. Wer im Forum so ist, muss im RL ein Spast sein.



mit dem Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (21. September 2010)

RL? Raid Leader oder wie?

Budum tosch


----------



## Olliruh (21. September 2010)

naja ich geh jetzt ins bett morgen doppelstd chemie ... nachti
& don`t stopp trolling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (21. September 2010)

Ich hab morgen Doppelstunde Mathe 

schlaffi


----------



## Vrocas (21. September 2010)

ok


----------



## Dominau (21. September 2010)

Ich hab morgen nur 4 stunden schule..

schlaffis !


----------



## Dominau (21. September 2010)

egal ich geh mal penn0rn.
nachti !


----------



## Grushdak (21. September 2010)

Nabend Ihrs ...

Hat wer von Euch Dragon Age Origins gespielt?

*edit:* gn8 Dominau


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hat wer von Euch Dragon Age Origins gespielt?



Jau


----------



## eMJay (21. September 2010)

Guten Abend und so.... muss noch eine Stunde Arbeiten....



Grushdak schrieb:


> Hat wer von Euch Dragon Age Origins gespielt?



Ja ich hab es 1 mal durch und das 2 ist auch schon recht weit. Auf PS3 allerdings.


----------



## Grushdak (21. September 2010)

Habe es mehrmals angespielt und bin nun etwas weiter ....

Dazu ...

Kann man Flemeth in ihrer höchsten Verwandlungsform auf Level 10 schon besiegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Alistairs sagt doch anfangs, daß er lieber in den Kampf ziehen will,
anstatt Leuchtfeuer auf einem bewachten Turm anzuzünden ...

Ich habe ihm den Wunsch umgehend erfüllt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



...


----------



## Breakyou (21. September 2010)

ich geh nun auch schlafen.
schlaft schön


----------



## Grushdak (21. September 2010)

gn8 all all 

(muß mich auch in die Horizontale begeben - wegen dem operiertem Knie)


----------



## eMJay (22. September 2010)

So gute nacht .... falls noch jemand noch da ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (22. September 2010)

Hahahahahahallo


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

nabend die herren
alles kosher?


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2010)

moin


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2010)

nabend und
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/90738-der-suche-song-thread/page__st__500
halp pl0x


----------



## Breakyou (22. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nabend die herren
> alles kosher?



schon lange nichtmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was geht bei euch? 
Wie war die Schule Lachi?


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

ey jmd hat meine signatur gekürzt grrrr


----------



## Breakyou (22. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ey jmd hat meine signatur gekürzt grrrr



deine Signatur ist ja mal sehr..
..richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (22. September 2010)

HILFE!!! Ich weis nicht was ich schreiben soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> schon lange nichtmehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ochja, läuft für mich momentan ziemlich gut,von daher halt auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besonders wenn man nur 2 stunden geschichte und dann 2 stunden mathe hat mit solchen schweren aufgaben wie:
Verkürze so weit wie möglich.
a) 25x+56b+12a






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

jaja das ganze ist sortiert nach :-was ich nicht verstehen & was ich verstehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


morgen nur 1(!) std und erst zur 6ten xD *freu*


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ochja, läuft für mich momentan ziemlich gut,von daher halt auch gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was willst da noch vereinfachen/verkürzen? es sind 3 unbekannte drinne und nochmal teilen ist auch nicht drin.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> was willst da noch vereinfachen/verkürzen? es sind 3 unbekannte drinne und nochmal teilen ist auch nicht drin.



eigentlich wollte ich bei dem x ein a hinmachen .. mal wieder nicht nachgedacht beim schreiben aber die aufgabe ist auch gut zum verdeutlichen wie beleidigend einfach die aufgaben in mathe sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2010)

wenn das x ein a sein soll ists einfach 37a+ 56b oô

ist das jetzt wirklich ernst gemeint?


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn das x ein a sein soll ists einfach 37a+ 56b oô
> 
> ist das jetzt wirklich ernst gemeint?



i´m fucking serious

so ist das halt wenn man seinen abschluss in einem weiterbildungskolleg verbessern will und dann welche in der klasse hat die damit wirklich probleme haben .. naja, so kann ich mich wenigstens mal wieder intelligent fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (22. September 2010)

Hallo Leute.

Hab Bauchweh :<


----------



## Haggelo (22. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (22. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Hab Bauchweh :<



Oh, oh, pass da bloß auf. Hatte ich neulich auch und schwupps, durfte ich 2 Tage im Krankenhaus verbringen. ^___^


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

1000 feuer in der nacht 
haben uns das große glück gebracht 
1000 freunde die zusammen stehen 
dann wird der FC SCHALKE niemals untergehn

schalke hat nicht verloren 
&#9829;


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2010)

wtf D:


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

ja als schalke fan muss man über jeden erfolg froh sein & ihn irgendwo festhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (22. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> schalke hat nicht verloren



Ich schau mal auf den Kalender... Verdammt, gar nicht der 1. April! Wie ist das möglich. Ominös...


----------



## Haggelo (22. September 2010)

ist denn keiner auf meinen post reingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

nein musste den ausgleich gg schalke hin nehmen ...


----------



## Petersburg (22. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh, oh, pass da bloß auf. Hatte ich neulich auch und schwupps, durfte ich 2 Tage im Krankenhaus verbringen. ^___^



Würde ich zum Arzt gehen, würden die mich sicher sofort n paar Jahre ins Krankenhaus stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (22. September 2010)

Peter


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

epic fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein kumpel wurd der blinddarm rausgenommen & der hatte auch nur bauchschmerzen [4wochen keine schule]


----------



## Vrocas (22. September 2010)

so heftig sind die bauchschmerzen nun auch nicht.

Paar pupser und es wird schon besser :>


----------



## Breakyou (22. September 2010)

Meine Homies bearbeiten deine Fresse wie Photoshop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Meine Homies bearbeiten deine Fresse wie Photoshop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dein vater verlässt die barnie wie barney


----------



## Vrocas (22. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Meine Homies bearbeiten deine Fresse wie Photoshop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lügner


----------



## Petersburg (22. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Meine Homies bearbeiten deine Fresse wie Photoshop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Photoshop bearbeitet deine Fresse wie Homies! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

SCHALKE FÜHRT !!!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (22. September 2010)

laaa leee lu
nur der gute Mond schaut zu...


----------



## Vrocas (22. September 2010)

Wie der klein seanbuddha klaut


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

ohrwurm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (22. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Mein Photoshop bearbeitet deine Fresse wie Homies!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



deine Fresse bearbeitet mein Photoshop wie Homies!


----------



## Skatero (22. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm das Video ist kaputt!


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> hmm das Video ist kaputt!



lol roflcopter zomg xD xP^^


----------



## Deanne (22. September 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> hmm das Video ist kaputt!



Ich würde an dieser Stelle gerne einen Karnevals-Tusch posten, aber man findet dazu so schlecht Bilder. ^^


----------



## Petersburg (22. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> deine Fresse bearbeitet mein Photoshop wie Homies!



Mein Photoshop bearbeitet deine Homies wie Fresse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (22. September 2010)

gute Nacht leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3


----------



## The Paladin (22. September 2010)

Guten Abend, ich habe für Heute und Morgen Frei gekriegt im Bundesheer. Ich muss sagen, es wird immer leichter dort. Bis auf den Gefechtsdienst.


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

nachti
AUS,AUS DAS SPIEL IST AUS SCHALKE GEWINNT
FUCK OF RAUL 
HUNTELAAR IST DER KING


----------



## Petersburg (22. September 2010)

So ich bin mal... weg... *Vom 10 Meter Turm in eine laufende FLugzeugturbiene spring*


----------



## The Paladin (22. September 2010)

Na Super, ich kann mal wieder in den Nachtschwärmern reinschauen und alle gehen pennen.


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

nabend pala btw 
wo bleiben den meine manieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (22. September 2010)

Oje die Bauchschmerzen werden immer stärker... Ich ruf lieber mal den Notarzt an


----------



## Thoor (22. September 2010)

Der Club der Denker gestattet es dir

1-2-3 CLUB DER DENKER

Flosse!

o/


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

ich übernehm mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


er hat ja bauchweh
o/


----------



## Thoor (22. September 2010)

\o


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

wie macht er das nur 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (22. September 2010)

Heroes kommt.
AFK!


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

da mudda kommt
AFK


----------



## Breakyou (23. September 2010)

..abend..*hust*


----------



## Haggelo (23. September 2010)

Tag

heute keine neue naruto folge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (23. September 2010)

Mimimimi ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (23. September 2010)

Nabend. Gib's was neues von Vrocas? Hat er die Bauchschmerzen überlebt?


----------



## eMJay (23. September 2010)

Abend 


hier war ja gestern schon um 22:54 Feierabend.... jaja "die Nachtschwärmer"


----------



## Dominau (23. September 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Nabend. Gib's was neues von Vrocas? Hat er die Bauchschmerzen überlebt?



Hab nichts von ihm gehört.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (23. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Mimimimi ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (23. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hab nichts von ihm gehört.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoffen wir das beste! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (23. September 2010)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Hoffen wir das beste!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Möge die dunkle Seite der Macht mit ihm sein!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (23. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du sagst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (23. September 2010)

Vrocas ist online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (23. September 2010)

Er muss nur noch genügend Kraft aufwenden, um uns mitzuteilen, wie es ihm geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (23. September 2010)

Er ist wieder off.
Ich schließe mich ihm an und geh auch off.

Machts gut, viel spaß noch!


----------



## Breakyou (23. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Er ist wieder off.
> Ich schließe mich ihm an und geh auch off.
> 
> Machts gut, viel spaß noch!



und ich bin sowieso ein Mainstreamopfer und schließ mich jedem an.
Tschö


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2010)

endlich sieht er es ein .. *-*


----------



## Thoor (23. September 2010)

NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACHT

*kirby geht jetzt schlafen*

PS: Ich bin neuerdings Kirby




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (23. September 2010)

Werde mich auch gleich aufs Ohr hauen. Auf das das nicht der letzte Beitrag hier wird, wie gestern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2010)

nö


----------



## Skatero (23. September 2010)

Gute Nacht

Ich verabschiede mich mal bis Sonntag in einer Woche. Bin da in Spanien und nicht hier.
Müsst halt ohne mich auskommen, wird sicher schwer...


----------



## Caps-lock (24. September 2010)

dreiuhrzweiundfüüüüüünfzig und alles ist gut


----------



## Dweencore (24. September 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Tilbie (24. September 2010)

hoi


----------



## Petersburg (24. September 2010)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## Elda (24. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig



^
This!


----------



## Vrocas (24. September 2010)

Nabend


----------



## DSpaxx (24. September 2010)

ich arbeite jede woche mind. 2-3 mal nachts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... und da kennt man irgendwann alle teile der n24 dokus ^^


----------



## Dropz (24. September 2010)

guten abend auch mal wieder hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2010)

Bei deiner Signatur bekomm ich Appetit


----------



## The Paladin (24. September 2010)

Ganz frisches Fleisch! Ich nehme seine Nieren, meine sind voller Sand .....

Edit: Hi ZAM, wie gehts?


----------



## Dropz (24. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bei deiner Signatur bekomm ich Appetit



das sagen alle mich eingeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2010)

Ich meine .. auf Schweine.. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHHA.


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Edit: Hi ZAM, wie gehts?



So ne Frage beantworte ich in der Regel nicht *g*


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (24. September 2010)

BLUBBER wollte auch ma was spammen ;D
guten abend ^^


----------



## The Paladin (24. September 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich einen TF2 Server machen kann wo auch andere Leute mitspielen können?

Ansonsten: ZAM made me sad ....

Und noch etwas: Epischer Busengrabscher von Dieter Bohlen heute Abend ^^


----------



## Thoor (24. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> So ne Frage beantworte ich in der Regel nicht *g*



ZAM ist immer mies drauf...

BTW ZAM, du hast was von Sayid von Lost :<


----------



## Vrocas (24. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Und noch etwas: Epischer Busengrabscher von Dieter Bohlen heute Abend ^^




screen or it didnt happen


----------



## The Paladin (24. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> screen or it didnt happen



Besser noch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YYuHvRMAKvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (24. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (24. September 2010)

wtf o0...

Tante Edit sagt das is ihr zu viel sie bringt sich jetzt um


----------



## The Paladin (24. September 2010)

Ab 4:10 ist der Bohlen ganz Glücklich ^^


----------



## Vrocas (24. September 2010)

Wie sich das wohl anfühlt nen 10 kg schweren basketball über die rübe gepaddelt zu bekommen...


----------



## Jester (25. September 2010)

Mööp! Nabend!


----------



## Petersburg (25. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Mööp! Nabend!



Merkwürdige Signatur


----------



## Gerti (25. September 2010)

Gute Nacht... 7:30 ausfstehen und dann hoffentlich nüchtern fahren... -.-'


----------



## Jester (25. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Merkwürdige Signatur



Du meinst wohl.. überlegene Signatur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (25. September 2010)

War irgendwie ein doofer Abend/Nacht.
Naja gehe jetzt ins Bett. Gutes Nächtle!


----------



## Grrhh (25. September 2010)

Puhhh,
Noch schnell PDK25 und Ony 10 gemacht, und jetzt ab ins Bett.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## The Paladin (25. September 2010)

Stehet auf, Schwärmer der Nacht. Mir ist Langweilig ^^


----------



## Petersburg (25. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Stehet auf, Schwärmer der Nacht. Mir ist Langweilig ^^



Nichts mehr los hier, seit ich alle Harpuniert habe


----------



## mastergamer (25. September 2010)

Hallo!

Ich war eben inner' Dönerbude. Mnom Mnom Mnom.


----------



## Dracun (25. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nichts mehr los hier, seit ich alle Harpuniert habe



Nix mehr los seit es die alten NSler net mehr gibt, was anderes ist es net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. September 2010)

_MORGEN IHR LUSCHEN!!

@Dracun hier is schon einer
_


----------



## Petersburg (25. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nix mehr los seit es die alten NSler net mehr gibt, was anderes ist es net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solangsam bin ich auch ein alter NSler :[ 

&#8364;: Rexo bei deiner Signatur muss ich iwie an Doktor Who denken, kann das sein?


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nix mehr los seit es die alten NSler net mehr gibt, was anderes ist es net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oooh, armes Dracun. nicht weinen!


----------



## Rexo (25. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Solangsam bin ich auch ein alter NSler :[
> 
> €: Rexo bei deiner Signatur muss ich iwie an Doktor Who denken, kann das sein?



_Jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is Doc 9 10 und 11

10 is mein Favorit David Tennant <3_


----------



## Thoor (25. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nix mehr los seit es die alten NSler net mehr gibt, was anderes ist es net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bin doch da .<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2010)

i  iiii



Ahhhhhhhhh, Zombies!


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2010)

bin auch da! nur k.b zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. September 2010)

Deutsches Fernsehen is verblödung


----------



## Thoor (25. September 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Deutsches Fernsehen is verblödung



Gratuliere, ein Schirtt zur Wahrheit!


----------



## Rexo (25. September 2010)

_Import DvD's sind der schrit zur besserung_


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2010)

solange switch,tv total und das ganze unterschichts fernsehn noch läuft mag ich das deutsche fernsehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (25. September 2010)

Deutsches Fehrnsehen ist richtige scheisse!
Vorallem Mittwochs, richtige Vergewaltigung für meine Augen.


----------



## Rexo (25. September 2010)

_Naja Torchwood is nich so scheisse^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Naja Torchwood is nich so scheisse^^_



das läuft noch? o_O


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. September 2010)

Glaubt mir, nach einem halben Jahr Fernsehen in England wünsche ich mir das deutsche Drecksfernsehen fast schon zurück....


----------



## Petersburg (25. September 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Deutsches Fehrnsehen ist richtige scheisse!
> Vorallem Mittwochs, richtige Vergewaltigung für meine Augen.



Heist das, du hast was gegen Stargate, Torchwood, Heroes etc? :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Glaubt mir, nach einem halben Jahr Fernsehen in England wünsche ich mir das deutsche Drecksfernsehen fast schon zurück....



ich war mal 5 tage in enlgand und das fernsehen da ist wirklich,wirklich,wirklich,wirklich,wirklich(!) mies


----------



## Thoor (25. September 2010)

Ich find die japanischen Comics mit den XXL Leucht und Blitzeffekten geil :'D


----------



## Rexo (26. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Glaubt mir, nach einem halben Jahr Fernsehen in England wünsche ich mir das deutsche Drecksfernsehen fast schon zurück....



Ach ich liebe Englisches Fernsehen am meisten

Big Train,Torchwood Doctor WHo und co 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (26. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Heist das, du hast was gegen Stargate, Torchwood, Heroes etc? :<


Auf meinen Fernseher kommt nur,
Supernaturral, Scrubs, Family Guy , South Park, Scrubs, Two and a half Men, Switch, Simpsons.
Nagut doch schon einges, aber so manches.
Zum Beispielt das Nachmittagsprogramm, nur irgenwelche Assi Familien wie, Mitten im Leben, We are Family, Familien im Brennpunkt usw.


----------



## Petersburg (26. September 2010)

Aaaaahhh ich glaube Rex0 will mich beissen aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (26. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Heist das, du hast was gegen Stargate, Torchwood, Heroes etc? :<



Stargate *****.******


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R2CqJXNQMis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oh mein gott oh mein gott oh mein gott oh mein gott oh mein gott oh mein gott oh mein gott oh mein gott oh mein gott oh mein gott oh mein gott


----------



## Sunyo (26. September 2010)

Hartz IV-TV FTW!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. September 2010)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Hartz IV-TV FTW!



!


----------



## Petersburg (26. September 2010)

Ich werd alt... oder einfach nur müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Deutsches Fehrnsehen ist richtige scheisse!



Das ist schon seit ein paar Jahren so...


----------



## Varkgorim (26. September 2010)

-


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2010)

guten abend meine süßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vati ist wieder da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (26. September 2010)

ALKO!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> ALKO!



Fasut ins Xicht, sie Uhrenpapst. :O


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2010)

HOL?
oder
POPSTEUER?


----------



## dragon1 (26. September 2010)

Ich liebe den Happy Leonardo DiCaprio Meme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


http://acidcow.com/pics/12876-happy-leonardo-dicaprio-73-pics.html


Eins der besten: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich liebe den Happy Leonardo DiCaprio Meme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann solltest du mal lachschon besuchen, mein Freund.


----------



## Dominau (26. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dann solltest du mal lachschon besuchen, mein Freund.



Ich dachte ich währe dein Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fHkqBEWAJy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


xp
wie ichs liebe


----------



## Petersburg (26. September 2010)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAX!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2010)

lawl... 
setzen 6?


----------



## dragon1 (26. September 2010)

wie findet ihr meine Sig^^?


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie findet ihr meine Sig^^?



Sie erscheint mir zu hoch :S


----------



## dragon1 (26. September 2010)

Muss ich wohl abschneiden^^


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie findet ihr meine Sig^^?



frag doch im sig bewertungs fred 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir gefällts ... irgendwie


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Muss ich wohl abschneiden^^



Genau 80 Pixel zu hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (26. September 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie findet ihr meine Sig^^?



Ich finde sie HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAX


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2010)

wie findet ihr es eig das Razyl 20.300 posts hat?
ich find das ja sehr unsozial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. September 2010)

Klein Genug^^?


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wie findet ihr es eig das Razyl 20.300 posts hat?
> ich find das ja sehr unsozial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich frage mich eher, was daran "unsozial" sein soll? o.O



dragon1 schrieb:


> Klein Genug^^?



Nope, immer noch 20 Pixel zu hoch


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eher, was daran "unsozial" sein soll? o.O



siehst du hier noch jmd mit 20k posts?
nein?
also ist es unsozial :>


----------



## Vrocas (26. September 2010)

fuck the what 20k o0

Haste kein Leben oder so?

Ah verstehe, Buffed is dein Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ahh wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na wie gehts?


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> siehst du hier noch jmd mit 20k posts?
> nein?
> also ist es unsozial :>



Diese Logik ist einfach überragend... beschissen.



Vrocas schrieb:


> fuck the what 20k o0
> 
> Haste kein Leben oder so?
> 
> ...



Nope, du verstehst es nicht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (26. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo mir gehts ganz in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Razyl, wenn ich es nicht verstehe, so erkläre es mir doch bitte!


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Und Razyl, wenn ich es nicht verstehe, so erkläre es mir doch bitte!



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit tendiert gegen 0...


----------



## dragon1 (26. September 2010)

Wer hat euch eigentlich ins Muesli gepisst?
Ich mein was ist das fuer ein Grund zum Flamen, nur weil er 20k Posts hat? Das seh ich als ziemlich unsozial Oo  Razyl is eben Stammbuffie^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2010)

dragon1: Signaturen dürfen hier maximal 200 Pixel hoch sein. Wer mutwillig dagegen verstößt, dem treten Carcharoth und ich abwechselnd so lange in die Eier, bis er bei Gotthilf Fischer Sopran singen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (26. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit tendiert gegen 0...



Achso dann sag ich mir mal einfach du haste ne wette am laufen und wenn du morgen nicht die 30k geknackt hast musst du am Baggersee vom 14 meter hohen Kran runter ins Wasser springen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mal im bett gut nacht

Edit: Der einzige der hier flamt bist du, dragon1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> dragon1: Signaturen dürfen hier maximal 200 Pixel hoch sein. Wer mutwillig dagegen verstößt, dem treten Carcharoth und ich abwechselnd so lange in die Eier, bis er bei Gotthilf Fischer Sopran singen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Moderatoren sind immer gleich so gewalttätig.


----------



## dragon1 (26. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> dragon1: Signaturen dürfen hier maximal 200 Pixel hoch sein. Wer mutwillig dagegen verstößt, dem treten Carcharoth und ich abwechselnd so lange in die Eier, bis er bei Gotthilf Fischer Sopran singen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habs ja geaendert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was war jz schon wieder... und warum der Verdacht des Mutwilligen?


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Achso dann sag ich mir mal einfach du haste ne wette am laufen und wenn du morgen nicht die 30k geknackt hast musst du am Baggersee vom 14 meter hohen Kran runter ins Wasser springen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein.


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein.



das ne gute sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2010)

Wir sind nicht gewalttätig - wir machen das liebevoll und mit den besten Erziehungsabsichten. Und ich wollte Dir auch keine Mutwilligkeit unterstellen. Das war ein allgemeines Statement. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hach, ich sehe schon wieder tonnenweise Hass-PNs auf mich zukommen!


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wir sind nicht gewalttätig - wir machen das liebevoll und mit den besten Erziehungsabsichten. Und ich wollte Dir auch keine Mutwilligkeit unterstellen. Das war ein allgemeines Statement.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Liest du die eigentlich alle? :S


----------



## dragon1 (26. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wir sind nicht gewalttätig - wir machen das liebevoll und mit den besten Erziehungsabsichten. Und ich wollte Dir auch keine Mutwilligkeit unterstellen. Das war ein allgemeines Statement.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tz Hasspms... dabei bist du mein Lieblingsmod mittlerweile^^ Unter anderem wegen der tollen Story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kanns gar nicht erwarten einen neuen Teil zu lesen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Liest du die eigentlich alle? :S



Ich hab ein Highlight auf Worte wie "Anwalt", "Klage" und "Verfahren", die lese ich gelegentlich zur Belustigung. Und ja, das kommt tatsächlich vor.


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Tz Hasspms... dabei bist du mein Lieblingsmod mittlerweile^^ Unter anderem wegen der tollen Story
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast sie doch erst dann gelesen, als er mit diesen einen schmutzigen Teil angefangen hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Highlight auf Worte wie "Anwalt", "Klage" und "Verfahren", die lese ich gelegentlich zur Belustigung. Und ja, das kommt tatsächlich vor.



Rofl
Ich würde gerne mal jemanden sehen, der seine Drohungen wahr macht =)


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2010)

kennt eig jmd skull candy? *offtopic*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2010)

Ich würde viel lieber die Reaktion des Anwalts sehen, der eine Klage wegen geschlossener Posts oder zweitägiger Schreibsperren durchsetzen soll.


----------



## dragon1 (26. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast sie doch erst dann gelesen, als er mit diesen einen schmutzigen Teil angefangen hat!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



reiner zufall^^


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich würde viel lieber die Reaktion des Anwalts sehen, der eine Klage wegen geschlossener Posts oder zweitägiger Schreibsperren durchsetzen soll.



Heutzutage ist alles möglich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





dragon1 schrieb:


> reiner zufall^^



Jetzt lass halt Rainer aus dem Spiel! :<


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2010)

Du, in Amiland kommt das vermutlich täglich vor.
Da hat jemand Gott verklagt, wegen Androhung von Terrorismus. Jemand anders hat 2 Tauben verklagt, die angeblich eine amerikanische Botschaft im mittleren Osten belauscht haben sollen. Wenn Du heute in Amiland in den Knast gehst, sitzt Du dort nicht zwischen Mördern und Vergewaltigern. Im Gegenteil - Du teilst Dir eine Zelle mit zwei Tauben, links von Dir ist Gott inhaftiert und rechts sitzt ein Forenmoderator.

EDIT: @schmutzige Geschichte - mir hat eine Userin bereits ein Nacktbild der Protagonistin geschickt. Ein verdammt gutes, sogar! Und einige fragten per PN nach der 18+ Version von Kapitel 5. An Kapitel 6 werkle ich gerade herum, aber ich muss nebenher meinen ersten Vollpreis-Spieletest schreiben und... na ja, das bringt halt die Kohle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2010)

lol genau in dem mom lief der anfang von Little Brittain USA & der hat gesagt 
Ich liebe dieses land weil man einfach jeden verklagen darf 
roflcopter


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Du, in Amiland kommt das vermutlich täglich vor.
> Da hat jemand Gott verklagt, wegen Androhung von Terrorismus. Jemand anders hat 2 Tauben verklagt, die angeblich eine amerikanische Botschaft im mittleren Osten belauscht haben sollen. Wenn Du heute in Amiland in den Knast gehst, sitzt Du dort nicht zwischen Mördern und Vergewaltigern. Im Gegenteil - Du teilst Dir eine Zelle mit zwei Tauben, links von Dir ist Gott inhaftiert und rechts sitzt ein Forenmoderator.
> 
> EDIT: @schmutzige Geschichte - mir hat eine Userin bereits ein Nacktbild der Protagonistin geschickt. Ein verdammt gutes, sogar! Und einige fragten per PN nach der 18+ Version von Kapitel 5. An Kapitel 6 werkle ich gerade herum, aber ich muss nebenher meinen ersten Vollpreis-Spieletest schreiben und... na ja, das bringt halt die Kohle.
> ...



Irgendwie würde ich das Gefängnis, wo Tauben und Gott eingesperrt sind, bevorzugen. :S

@Edit:
Und du veröffentlichst das Bild hier nun und musst dich am ende selbst sperren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2010)

Kommen wir nun zu etwas völlig Anderem:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M04W1x4xZM


----------



## Breakyou (26. September 2010)

ich wollt man schnell hallo sagen bevor ich tschüss sag
Hallo..
..Tschüss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Kommen wir nun zu etwas völlig Anderem:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ich verabschiede mich dann auch mal ins Bett. Morgen wieder Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (26. September 2010)

Hahah de merz isch eifach de geilscht bundesrat xD bü-bü-bündnerfleisch! :'D

aber im ernst:

ich hab grade bissl was über tschernobyl gelesen und ich bin so dermassen entsetzt, geschockt und gleichzeitig fasziniert.. ich kanns nicht in worte fassen )


----------



## Dominau (26. September 2010)

Schlaft gut ihr .. 
ehh.. ..

egal.

Nacht


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich hab grade bissl was über tschernobyl gelesen und ich bin so dermassen entsetzt, geschockt und gleichzeitig fasziniert.. ich kanns nicht in worte fassen )



Ja! Bald 25jähriges Jubiläum und kein einziger verdammter Superheld! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (26. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ja! Bald 25jähriges Jubiläum und kein einziger verdammter Superheld!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der ist böse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Über sowas macht man keine Witze *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (26. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ja! Bald 25jähriges Jubiläum und kein einziger verdammter Superheld!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mein wtf, nach dem der reaktor 4 abgerbannt war, haben die aufgeräumt, die restlichen 3 wieder angeworfen, dann hat einer nach dem anderen zu brennen begonnen, dann haben sies dicht gemacht, inzwischen rennen die wieder 100 m vom reaktor entfernt rum ohne schutzanzüge nix... 4100 km2 einfach nur ne geisterstadt o.O ich find das so...soo..... unbeschreiblich... das gebiet soll ja für 2.5 millionen jahre verseucht sein :< und wenn man aktuelle fotos anschaut wachsen da überall mitten auf der hauptstrasse bäume.... da läufts mir echt kalt den rücken runter...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2010)

Bei dem, was man so alles über Biblis liest, fürchte ich, dass Deutschland ebenfalls auf einer tickenden Zeitbombe sitzt. Ups! Ist doch tatsächlich ein bissl was ausgelaufen! Aber halb so wild, war nicht verstrahlt. Und dahin durfte ich mal einen Schulausflug machen... >.<


----------



## Petersburg (27. September 2010)

Man ist heute ein beschissener Tag. Nur Kopfschmerzen, etc ._.


----------



## Dominau (27. September 2010)

rolladen runter, schönen warmen tee machen, fernseh an, ausruhen.
Wenn man kopfweh hat sollte man nicht an den pc .


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2010)

guten abend meine potenten kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (27. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> rolladen runter, schönen warmen tee machen, *fernseh an*, ausruhen.
> Wenn man kopfweh hat *sollte man nicht an den pc* .



Aber ist der Fernseher besser? Ich leg mich zwar dann auch immer auf die Couch vorm laufenden Fenseher, aber versuche mehr oder weniger vor mich hin zu dösen.


----------



## Dominau (27. September 2010)

meiner steht recht weit weg vom bett und es gibt so ne taste 
an der fernbedinung wo man die helligkeit anpassen kann.
dann ist es auch nicht zu hell , einfach angenehmer.

Recht haste aber schon, Fernsehn ist da auch nicht so das wundermittel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2010)

doch die ganzen schönen programme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


spieltag analyse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (27. September 2010)

fail


----------



## Manoroth (27. September 2010)

guten abend liebe schwärmer^^ ich bin auch wider mal hier^^


----------



## Vrocas (27. September 2010)

wer bist denn du?

Und was ist denn mit Karsten los?


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2010)

GZGZGZZGG	ZGZGZGZ
GZ 	GZ
GZ 	GZ
GZ	GZGZ 	GZ
GZ 	GZ 	GZ
GZGZGZGZ 	GZZGZGZ


----------



## Manoroth (27. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> wer bist denn du?
> 
> Und was ist denn mit Karsten los?



ich bin einer der letzten alten nachtschwärmer des buffed forums das bin ich^^

und karsten is in ne wand gerannt


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2010)

das jack ass theme ist das beste 
@ Vrocas danke für neuen sigi teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (27. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Bei dem, was man so alles über Biblis liest, fürchte ich, dass Deutschland ebenfalls auf einer tickenden Zeitbombe sitzt. Ups! Ist doch tatsächlich ein bissl was ausgelaufen! Aber halb so wild, war nicht verstrahlt. Und dahin durfte ich mal einen Schulausflug machen... >.<



Ultimative Lösung!
Lass uns den ganzen Müll in Stahl eingießen!
Harten, deutschen Kruppstahl!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (27. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> das jack ass theme ist das beste
> @ Vrocas danke für neuen sigi teil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oha, dass sowas spontanes gleich so geehrt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (27. September 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ultimative Lösung!
> Lass uns den ganzen Müll in Stahl eingießen!
> Harten, deutschen Kruppstahl!
> 
> ...



Haha, was hier immer für Andeutungen gemacht werden, köstlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Oha, dass sowas spontanes gleich so geehrt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



für dich doch immer was schon ehre bei mir xP



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (27. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> das jack ass theme ist das beste



Ich finde das Leeroy Jenkins Theme ganz witzig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bk___u1_cjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manoroth (27. September 2010)

ich weiss wiso ich kaum mehr hier bin... is ja nix mehr los
schade


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2010)

dann schreib doch was 
bist ja schlimmer als die leute die im forum ihre vanilia posts lassen
früher war alles besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin noch ne zeit hier
morgen erst um 10


----------



## Manoroth (27. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dann schreib doch was
> bist ja schlimmer als die leute die im forum ihre vanilia posts lassen
> früher war alles besser
> 
> ...



nee alles war früher net besser^^

aber musst selber zugeben, dass es interessanter is wen pro mintue 2-3 posts kommen als wen 2-3 leute so alle 5-10 min mal iwas schreiben oder?^^


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2010)

ja alles schlafen , ist schon spät mein sohn
für welchen verein schlägt den dein herz?


----------



## Manoroth (27. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja alles schlafen , ist schon spät mein sohn
> für welchen verein schlägt den dein herz?



späht? es is erst 23 uhr^^

naja mache mir nix aus fussball oder iwas in der art^^ finde ich alles relativ langweilig zum zugucken


----------



## Dling (27. September 2010)

Möb


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2010)

cO so damit bin ich dann auch wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gn8 meine söhne
*bussi*


----------



## Sunyo (27. September 2010)

Ich geh auch ins Bett. Gutes nächtle!


----------



## Manoroth (27. September 2010)

maauuu alle gehn is doch ne schweinerei Q.Q


----------



## Olliruh (28. September 2010)

guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (28. September 2010)

Steam buggt rum, Wow Account ist abgelaufen und Playstation 3 eben gefreezet, für mich ist der Tag gelaufen...


----------



## Vrocas (28. September 2010)

Moin *in die gruppe rotz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (28. September 2010)

1-2-3 CLUB DER DENKER!


----------



## Vrocas (28. September 2010)

1-2-3
fail...


----------



## Medmius (28. September 2010)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir jemand ein paar gute Spiele für die PSP nennen?
God of War durch, bei Tekken Dark Ressurection Divine Fist erreicht. 
Hab nix mehr zu tun :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2010)

ssx on tour.
geile musik, geiles spiel.
nuff said


----------



## Dominau (28. September 2010)

Yo Dawg..


----------



## Vrocas (28. September 2010)

Verdien dir das Geld für ne Playstation 3 oder XBOX360


----------



## Olliruh (28. September 2010)

assasins creed
star wars


----------



## Vrocas (28. September 2010)

Haben wir hier Good charlotte vernarrte?


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Verdien dir das Geld für ne Playstation 3 oder XBOX360



Vielleicht will er mobil, also unterwegs spielen?...


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. September 2010)

sup


----------



## Vrocas (28. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht will er mobil, also unterwegs spielen?...



Soll er sichn Nintendo DS mit Pokemon kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sup



Ey, du Aushilfspausenclown!
Warum bist du nicht im ICQ online?!?!?!


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Soll er sichn Nintendo DS mit Pokemon kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht jeder mag Pokemon, geschweige denn die Grafikqualität des Nintendo DS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Soll er sichn Nintendo DS mit Pokemon kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die neuen pokemon sachen sind schmarrn. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (28. September 2010)

Brille made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (28. September 2010)

die mario spiele von nitendo haben immer ne sehr gute grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2010)

wenn wir schon dabei sind....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> die mario spiele von nitendo haben immer ne sehr gute grafik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht zwingend für den DS, auch wenn die Mario-Spiele da ganz ok aussahen. Aber mehr holst du auch aus den Ding nicht mehr heraus - Naja, bald kommt eh der 3DS =)


----------



## Medmius (28. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Verdien dir das Geld für ne Playstation 3 oder XBOX360



Ich bin nicht so der Konsolen-Typ.
Die PSP hab ich mir nur gekauft, damit ich unterwegs spielen und Filme anschauen kann.
Zu Hause reicht mir mein Rechner.

SSX on Tour muss ich mir mal anschauen.
Assassin's Creed hab ich die PC-Version schon sehr oft gespielt. Star Wars genauso (Battlefront, Force Unleashed usw.)

Momentan überleg ich mir ob ich Wipeout Pulse oder GTA Liberty City Stories besorgen soll...


----------



## Olliruh (28. September 2010)

jaaa in 3d


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2010)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so der Konsolen-Typ.
> Die PSP hab ich mir nur gekauft, damit ich unterwegs spielen und Filme anschauen kann.
> Zu Hause reicht mir mein Rechner.
> 
> ...


also wipeout pure war ziemlich nice für psp, aber halt nur für so 4-5 tage^^
an gta haste glaub ich länger spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (28. September 2010)

Pokemon? Nein danke...


----------



## Vrocas (28. September 2010)

Brille hör auf ich lach mir gleich die Lunge aus der Kehle :'DD


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> jaaa in 3d



Kein vollständiges 3D. Aber es geht auf jeden Fall in die Richtung, auch wenn der 3D Trend eh Müll ist...


----------



## Olliruh (28. September 2010)

si si senore

avatar war aber gut


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mich jedes mal gefragt wieso das so ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> avatar war aber gut



Also von der Story her mit Sicherheit nicht... :S


----------



## Medmius (28. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also von der Story her mit Sicherheit nicht... :S



Ich frag mich ja immer noch, warum der Film so viel verdient hat...
3d hab ichs noch nicht gesehen, aber ist das denn wirklich soo viel besser?


----------



## Ykon (28. September 2010)

Lachmann, komm sofort ICQ on oder ich klebe dir deine verdammten Arschaare mit Panzertape ab! *bedrohlich Panzerband abzieh*


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2010)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja immer noch, warum der Film so viel verdient hat...
> 3d hab ichs noch nicht gesehen, aber ist das denn wirklich soo viel besser?



von der story her sicher nicht *fg*


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja immer noch, warum der Film so viel verdient hat...
> 3d hab ichs noch nicht gesehen, aber ist das denn wirklich soo viel besser?



Das gleiche kannst du dir bei Crysis fragen: Toll sieht es aus, die Fassade dahinter aber nicht ganz so hübsch. Es sieht nen Stück hübscher aus und begeistert natürlich sofort die Massen.


----------



## Breakyou (28. September 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Lachmann, komm sofort ICQ on oder ich klebe dir deine verdammten Arschaare mit Panzertape ab! *bedrohlich Panzerband abzieh*



gott sei mir dir Lachi.
Ich geh offline :<
gute nacht euch allen


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Lachmann, komm sofort ICQ on oder ich klebe dir deine verdammten Arschaare mit Panzertape ab! *bedrohlich Panzerband abzieh*



das will er doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> das will er doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur weil du auf solche Praktiken stehst, heißt das nicht, dass es jeder mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (28. September 2010)

ne die story war lame...
aber diese Bilder *_*
ich fand den normal auch besser 3D waren diese schnellen szenen so verwackelt


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. September 2010)

Mir klebst du nie was mit Panzertape ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2010)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja immer noch, warum der Film so viel verdient hat...
> 3d hab ichs noch nicht gesehen, aber ist das denn wirklich soo viel besser?



Schonmal vor einem Affengehege eine Banane hin und hergewedelt?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ey, du Aushilfspausenclown!
> Warum bist du nicht im ICQ online?!?!?!



guck in den was regt euch so richtig auf thread


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Mir klebst du nie was mit Panzertape ab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir können deinen Iro damit abkleben.


----------



## Olliruh (28. September 2010)

lol
!ACHTUNG AFFEN WERFEN MIT KOT!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Schonmal vor einem Affengehege eine Banane hin und hergewedelt?



da kamen immer gleich die tierpfleger und meinten "oh noez wtf gieve"


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> guck in den was regt euch so richtig auf thread



Rechner platt machen, neu aufsetzen, freuen.


----------



## Vrocas (28. September 2010)

Aushilfspausenclown?

Wo habe ich das schonmal gehört...


----------



## Olliruh (28. September 2010)

Flachzange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Aushilfspausenclown?



Kommt oft genug vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (28. September 2010)

RÜSCHTÜÜÜÜSCH!!!

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (28. September 2010)

Omg mein Freund kam heute in die schule mit einer 1terrabite festplatte wo nur pornos drauf sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der kann 3wochen durchgucken ohne wiederholungen zu sehen :O


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Omg mein Freund kam heute in die schule mit einer 1terrabite festplatte wo nur pornos drauf sind...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da fragt sich: Wozu braucht er 
a) so viele Pornos?
b) Wieso muss er 1 TB voll machen?
c) Wieso bringt er die Festplatte in die Schule mit?


----------



## Medmius (28. September 2010)

Hmm wenn 3d wirklich ausreicht und einen Film ohne wirkliche Geschichte so hoch zu pushen...
Was wird dann werden wenn George Lucas seine beiden Trilogien wirklich in 3d rausbringt?


----------



## Vrocas (28. September 2010)

lol.

Gerade eben auf MyVideo in so ner Werbung sah man son Typ wie der Liegestütz mit der Zunge macht o0


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Omg mein Freund kam heute in die schule mit einer 1terrabite festplatte wo nur pornos drauf sind...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und das bringt ihm was? o_O
story gibts nicht und komplette dauerlatte ist nicht gesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


an sich: wtf was will der mit 1tb pr0n >-<


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

Medmius schrieb:


> Hmm wenn 3d wirklich ausreicht und einen Film ohne wirkliche Geschichte so hoch zu pushen...
> Was wird dann werden wenn George Lucas seine beiden Trilogien wirklich in 3d rausbringt?



Dann werden die natürlich sehr oft gekauft und jeder ergötzt sich daran, auch die LEute, die keinen 3D-Fernseher haben.


----------



## Olliruh (28. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da fragt sich: Wozu braucht er
> a) so viele Pornos?
> b) Wieso muss er 1 TB voll machen?
> c) Wieso bringt er die Festplatte in die Schule mit?



a) keine ahnung, er hat keine freundin aber bewegungsfreudige hände
b)was soll er denn auf den rest machen ? Familienfotos, das kommt doch beim wixen recht verstöhrend
c)er wollte angeben...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> [...]
> c)er wollte angeben...



ahja. er hat keine freundin, aber mit ner festplatte mit 1tb pr0n will er angeben... wtf


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> a) keine ahnung, er hat keine freundin aber bewegungsfreudige hände
> b)was soll er denn auf den rest machen ? Familienfotos, das kommt doch beim wixen recht verstöhrend
> c)er wollte angeben...



a) Das beantwortet die Frage irgendwie nicht: Welcher normalsterbliche braucht 1 TB Pornos? Die schaut der eh nie alle...
b) Spiele, Ordner, Sicherungen, Text-Dateien etc. pp. Den ganzen Kram halt, anstatt Pornos...
c) Was ihm wahrscheinlich auch noch geglückt ist, bei einem Großteil der heutigen Jugend :S


----------



## Olliruh (28. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ahja. er hat keine freundin, aber mit ner festplatte mit 1tb pr0n will er angeben... wtf



wo schließt sich das jetzt aus?

er ist voll der nerd & will mit seinen ganzen pornos angeben ....


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ahja. er hat keine freundin, aber mit ner festplatte mit 1tb pr0n will er angeben... wtf



Gibst du etwa mit deiner Freundin an, anstatt mit deinen 250 GB Pornos, Brille?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rechner platt machen, neu aufsetzen, freuen.




nein! wirklich? auf diese idee bin ich ja noch nie bekommen!
ne,spaß beiseite .. das hätte ich schon längt gemacht, wenn ich könnte, aber ich kann nicht
ich brauch jetzt erstmal wieder ne funktionierende windows xp professional cd bevor ich hier was neu aufsetzen kann.. bis dahin werd ich weiter mit skype und firefox auskommen müssen


----------



## Olliruh (28. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> b) Spiele, Ordner, Sicherungen, Text-Dateien etc. pp. Den ganzen Kram halt, anstatt Pornos...



aber er muss seinen pc mit seiner schwester teilen :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gibst du etwa mit deiner Freundin an, anstatt mit deinen 250 GB Pornos, Brille?



abgesheen davon, dass ich komplett keine pr0ns habe gebe ich auch nicht mit meiner freundin an^^

es ging mir eher darum, dass jmd, der mit pr0ns angibt mmn nicht wirklich was hat, womit man angeben könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nein! wirklich? auf diese idee bin ich ja noch nie bekommen!
> ne,spaß beiseite .. das hätte ich schon längt gemacht, wenn ich könnte, aber ich kann nicht
> ich brauch jetzt erstmal wieder ne funktionierende windows xp professional cd bevor ich hier was neu aufsetzen kann.. bis dahin werd ich weiter mit skype und firefox auskommen müssen



ICQ 2 GO mein lieber :< ICQ im Browser! 



Olliruh schrieb:


> aber er muss seinen pc mit seiner schwester teilen :O



Ahja und deshalb hat er ne ext. Festplatte mit PORNOS? Es ist ja nicht so, dass sie dann auch darauf zurückgreifen könnte, wenn sie Festplatte hat. Zudem es eher um seine Sicherungen ging, nicht um die Sicherungen seiner Schwester-


----------



## Olliruh (28. September 2010)

ja vorallem weil seine mama selber dreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (28. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> es ging mir eher darum, dass jmd, der mit pr0ns angibt mmn nicht wirklich was hat, womit man angeben könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Razyl schrieb:


> c) Was ihm wahrscheinlich auch noch geglückt ist, bei einem Großteil der heutigen Jugend :S



Leider hat Razyl wohl Recht... :/


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> abgesheen davon, dass ich komplett keine pr0ns habe gebe ich auch nicht mit meiner freundin an^^
> 
> es ging mir eher darum, dass jmd, der mit pr0ns angibt mmn nicht wirklich was hat, womit man angeben könnte
> 
> ...



Brille - Du bist ein 17 jähriger Junge. Da hat doch jeder heute Pornos auf seiner Festplatte *Mediensachen verbreit*

Zu letzterem: Aber er hat Pornos! xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja vorallem weil seine mama selber dreht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok.
wir fassen zsm
der hat 1tb pornos und im nächstbesten satz kommt "ja vorallem weil seine mama selber dreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

ewwww....


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja vorallem weil seine mama selber dreht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte was?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. September 2010)

auf die idee bin ich auch schon gekommen razyl, aber das funktioniert auch nicht .. das laggt 3 stunden rum und dann gehts nicht
außerdem krieg ich alle 30-40 min bluescreen und dann lohnt sich das eh nicht


----------



## Olliruh (28. September 2010)

außerdem kann ich da ja nix für das er mit pornos in die schule kommt & ich kenne auch nicht seine motivationen die dahinter stecken...
ich habs einfach nur erzählt


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> außerdem kann ich da ja nix für das er mit pornos in die schule kommt & ich kenne auch nicht seine motivationen die dahinter stecken...
> ich habs einfach nur erzählt



joa, kewle leute kennste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ok.
> wir fassen zsm
> der hat 1tb pornos und im nächstbesten satz kommt "ja vorallem weil seine mama selber dreht
> 
> ...


Auf gut deutsch: Er unterstützt seine Mama in ihren Job.... Netter Junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> auf die idee bin ich auch schon gekommen razyl, aber das funktioniert auch nicht .. das laggt 3 stunden rum und dann gehts nicht
> außerdem krieg ich alle 30-40 min bluescreen und dann lohnt sich das eh nicht



Dann besorg dir ne Win-XP-CD und mach den scheiß :< Man man man: Ohne dich ist alles doo... nein, fast alles doof im ICQ :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auf gut deutsch: Er unterstützt seine Mama in ihren Job.... Netter Junge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



seine mutter unterstützt ihn wohl eher bei seinem "job" ... :S


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann besorg dir ne Win-XP-CD und mach den scheiß :< Man man man: Ohne dich ist alles doo... nein, fast alles doof im ICQ :S




ich werd mir jetzt eine in nächster zeit bei ebay bestellen müssen, weil die dinger ja nirgendswo mehr verkauft werden .. das kann jetzt dauern


----------



## Olliruh (28. September 2010)

so sry meine süßen muss jetzt leider schlafen gehen...
morgen schule 


*bussi*

p.s: zähneputzen nicht vergessen


----------



## Vrocas (28. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> seine mutter unterstützt ihn wohl eher bei seinem "job" ... :S



eklig...


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> seine mutter unterstützt ihn wohl eher bei seinem "job" ... :S



Immerhin geht er einer altehrwürdigen Handarbeit nach. So etwas gibt es heutzutage nur noch selten!



DER schrieb:


> ich werd mir jetzt eine in nächster zeit bei ebay bestellen müssen, weil die dinger ja nirgendswo mehr verkauft werden .. das kann jetzt dauern



F********* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. September 2010)

müsst ihr wohl erstmal ohne den lachmann auskommen :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> eklig...





Razyl schrieb:


> Immerhin geht er einer altehrwürdigen Handarbeit nach. So etwas gibt es heutzutage nur noch selten!



naja, es ist doch win/win dür die beiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sie hilft ihm bei der handarbeit und er nimmt ihr 1tb arbeitsergebnisse in die schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (28. September 2010)

Lachmann wie wärs mit Windows 7?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> müsst ihr wohl erstmal ohne den lachmann auskommen :<


NOOOOOOOOOIN! Geh zu deinen Türkischen Freunden und bitte um Computer-Asyl 



Grüne schrieb:


> naja, es ist doch win/win dür die beiden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Familienbetrieb?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2010)

Medmius schrieb:


> Lachmann wie wärs mit Windows 7?



sein pc ist unaktueller als n taschenrechneraus der frühen computerzeit


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> sein pc ist unaktueller als n taschenrechneraus der frühen computerzeit



Also der war jetzt fies!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Familienbetrieb?



joa... bleibt ja auch in der familie^^

und ne, der war nicht fies, lachi versteht das


----------



## Dominau (28. September 2010)

Schlaft gut !
Ich geh ins bettchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa... bleibt ja auch in der familie^^
> 
> und ne, der war nicht fies, lachi versteht das



1. So werden die Gene nicht verseucht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. In zwei Minuten bist du bei den Fischen... im Wasser... mit einen Rettungsring. :S


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. September 2010)

Medmius schrieb:


> Lachmann wie wärs mit Windows 7?



mein pc ist aus dem jahr 2002 .. :S


Razyl schrieb:


> NOOOOOOOOOIN! Geh zu deinen Türkischen Freunden und bitte um Computer-Asyl



dank meiner bescheidenen schulzeiten ist das alles was problematisch


Grüne schrieb:


> sein pc ist unaktueller als n taschenrechneraus der frühen computerzeit



this



Razyl schrieb:


> Also der war jetzt fies!



aber die wahrheit


----------



## Dling (28. September 2010)

Abend


----------



## Medmius (28. September 2010)

Ist heute Abend wohl nicht viel los :/

Wünsche allen Nachtschwärmern gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (29. September 2010)

moin


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2010)

OI OI OI


----------



## Manoroth (29. September 2010)

moin


----------



## Sunyo (29. September 2010)

Abend, auch wenn das wohl für einige ein schlechter Abend werden wird. Forenwartung und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

werder bekommt ne klatsche <3
der abend kann garnet mehr besser werden 
naja ok außer die knappen gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (29. September 2010)

Ich bin wieder da! ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

dömmdömmdömmdömmm !!!!


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dömmdömmdömmdömmm !!!!



echt? erzähl mal :O


----------



## Soladra (29. September 2010)

blubeer


----------



## Petersburg (29. September 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> blubeer



hattest inzwischen deinen Stimmbruch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> blubeer



hab ich mit dir geredet oder was?

muss die faust erst wieder auf den tisch? SOLL DIE FAUST AUF DEN TISCH?


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> echt? erzähl mal :O



also das war so 

_Im Anfang schuf Gott Himmel und Erde.
Und die Erde war wüst und leer, und es war &#64257;nster auf der Tiefe;
und der Geist Gottes schwebte auf dem Wasser.
Und Gott sprach: Es werde Licht! Und es ward Licht.
Und Gott sah, dass das Licht gut war.
Da schied Gott das Licht von der Finsternis
und nannte das Licht Tag und die Finsternis Nacht.
Da ward aus Abend und Morgen der erste Tag._


----------



## Petersburg (29. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> hab ich mit dir geredet oder was?
> 
> muss die faust erst wieder auf den tisch? SOLL DIE FAUST AUF DEN TISCH?



tu es! Tu es! TU ES! TUUUU EEEES!


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2010)

ICH GLAUB ES HACKT HIER

gleich kommt die faust auf den tisch aber volle kanne


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

bin ich dein vater oder wie sprichst du mit mir?


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> bin ich dein vater oder wie sprichst du mit mir?



nein ich bin dein unehelicher sohn alter mann UND JETZT RUHE oder ich klau deinen stock


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

quasi ein bastard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






bitte nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> quasi ein bastard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du hast es so gewollt

den stock kriegste morgen früh wieder.


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

aber ich brauch den doch heute nacht sonst sind die 1terra bite pr0ns für nix gut


----------



## Petersburg (29. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> aber ich brauch den doch heute nacht sonst sind die 1terra bite pr0ns für nix gut



SO ist das leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> aber ich brauch den doch heute nacht sonst sind die 1terra bite pr0ns für nix gut



bei dir regt sich eh nix mehr...


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

ja , du hast ja auch meinen stock 



danke nochmal


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja , du hast ja auch meinen stock
> 
> 
> 
> danke nochmal



ICH MEINTE GEHSTOCK

omfg >.<


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ICH MEINTE GEHSTOCK
> 
> omfg >.<



ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2010)

Ich hab dich gewarnt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



überdenk dein verhalten!!


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

ich glaub es hackt mein sohn !!!!


THOOR ich bin dein vater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (29. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ICH MEINTE GEHSTOCK
> 
> omfg >.<



Seriously? Zomfg


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

& dumm bist du auch noch...
du kommst ja garnet nach deinem vater


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wVUwO-RaAMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w8y-0KmPOSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FAhpMpKTpa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


achtung spoiler xD


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2010)

„Ich fühle mich wie der Kurt Cobain meiner Generation, aber die Leute verstehen mich einfach nicht.“
Zitat: Justin Bieber


----------



## Breakyou (29. September 2010)

nacht <333333


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. September 2010)

grüße!


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> grüße!



Lachi, verhau mal den Bieber-Jungen! :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachi, verhau mal den Bieber-Jungen! :<



ich verhau lieber mein pc :<


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachi, verhau mal den Bieber-Jungen! :<



Ich mach mit!


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich verhau lieber mein pc :<



Der Bieber-Junge ist wichtiger. Der vergleicht sich einfach mit Leuten, die nicht mal annähernd seinem Niveau entsprechen.


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Bieber-Junge ist wichtiger. Der vergleicht sich einfach mit Leuten, die nicht mal annähernd seinem Niveau entsprechen.



schiecksal

lass ihn doch das sind früh pubertäre ideenergüße die müssen raus


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Bieber-Junge ist wichtiger. Der vergleicht sich einfach mit Leuten, die nicht mal annähernd seinem Niveau entsprechen.



Er vergleicht sich mit Kurt Cobain

STEINIGT IHN


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Bieber-Junge ist wichtiger. Der vergleicht sich einfach mit Leuten, die nicht mal annähernd seinem Niveau entsprechen.



aber er ist doch so ZzÜßz


----------



## Aeonflu-X (29. September 2010)

Ich bin so fertig. :]

Der Kampfsport hat es mir angetan.

Sonst jemand hier der auch in Richtung "Muay Thai" oder Kickboxen tätig ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ach Ja.

Guten Abend, Internetgemeinde.


----------



## Vrocas (29. September 2010)

Kennt hier jemand ein synonym für vorpubertierender, hauptpubertierender und spätpubertierender?


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> aber er ist doch so ZzÜßz



JETZT PASS MAL AUF FREUNDCHEN, ICH HAB ABSOLUT NULL BOCK AUF SOWAS... du verhaust jetzt diesen jungen der nen iq von nem 2 meter feldweg hast oder ich mach dich lang wie 10 meter feldweg!


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> aber er ist doch so ZzÜßz



Süß. Der Junge ist eher dumm :<


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

Thoor was heute los hast du irgendwas genommen?
wenn nein würd ichs dir dringend empfehlen
ajajaja diese agressionen...


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Thoor was heute los hast du irgendwas genommen?
> wenn nein würd ichs dir dringend empfehlen
> ajajaja diese agressionen...



ich bin fromm wie ein lamm =(


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich bin fromm wie ein lamm =(



sicher und der bieber ist hetero


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> sicher und der bieber ist hetero



nein er ist bii...


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> nein er ist bii...



nein er ist ein homo 
*kreisch*


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nein er ist ein homo
> *kreisch*



warun kreischt du? weil du jetzt chancen bei ihm hast?


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

ja 

btw Schalke : 1
 	Lissabon: 0


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja
> 
> btw Schalke : 1
> Lissabon: 0



wayne ruft nach dir...

gib btw mal chuck norris auf google ein und klick "auf gut glück"...


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

oha die fischköppe liegen 4:0 hinten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



google mal googl rückwärts


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

so schalke sieg feiern, kommt selten genug vor 
nacht ihr süßen


*bussi*


P.S : Zähne putzen nicht vergessen


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> so schalke sieg feiern, kommt selten genug vor
> nacht ihr süßen
> 
> 
> ...



Willst du deinen stock wieder?


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. September 2010)

:<


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> :<



Lachi! :< We need you at ICQ-Grp.-Chat :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachi! :< We need you at ICQ-Grp.-Chat :<



geht ja wohl schlecht :<


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> geht ja wohl schlecht :<



Kauf dir halt XP -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> geht ja wohl schlecht :<



Ich war heute beim Bäcker, und hab ne überteuerte, scheiß Semmel mit Brot wie Kaugummi, verwelktem Salat und komischem Fleisch bekommen. Da lernt man erst Qualitätsschimmelsemmeln zu schätzen.


----------



## Vrocas (30. September 2010)

moin


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kauf dir halt XP -.-



ich lass einen freund am wochenende erstmal an den pc und der will gucken ob das auch ohne neu aufsetzen geht .. wenn das nicht klappt werde ich mir wohl xp neu holen 


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich war heute beim Bäcker, und hab ne überteuerte, scheiß Semmel mit Brot wie Kaugummi, verwelktem Salat und komischem Fleisch bekommen. Da lernt man erst Qualitätsschimmelsemmeln zu schätzen.



schimmelsemmeln <3


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich lass einen freund am wochenende erstmal an den pc und der will gucken ob das auch ohne neu aufsetzen geht .. wenn das nicht klappt werde ich mir wohl xp neu holen



Am Wochenende brauchen wir dich auch nicht mehr


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Am Wochenende brauchen wir dich auch nicht mehr



pff ich mach das doch nicht für euch :<


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> pff ich mach das doch nicht für euch :<



W00T? NICHT FÜR UNS?


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> W00T? NICHT FÜR UNS?



ich mach das für mich, meinen wmp und meine tonnen gb musik :>


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich mach das für mich, meinen wmp und meine tonnen gb musik :>



Ab sofort bist du kein richtiger Lachmann mehr!


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich war heute beim Bäcker, und hab ne überteuerte, scheiß Semmel mit Brot wie Kaugummi, verwelktem Salat und komischem Fleisch bekommen. Da lernt man erst Qualitätsschimmelsemmeln zu schätzen.



tja hättst du nen hamburger gegessen wär das nicht passiert


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> tja hättst du nen hamburger gegessen wär das nicht passiert



Kannibalismus ist nicht gut.


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kannibalismus ist nicht gut.



hab ich ein hamburger von Mc`s gesagt ? :O


----------



## Vrocas (30. September 2010)

Bauchschmerzen...
zu viele...

Weißwürste!


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> hab ich ein hamburger von Mc`s gesagt ? :O



Seit wann verarbeitet MC's Menschenfleisch?


----------



## Dropz (30. September 2010)

nabend


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seit wann verarbeitet MC's Menschenfleisch?



ach ich hab da mal so ein film gesehen *ekelÜ


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ab sofort bist du kein richtiger Lachmann mehr!



bin ich wooohl


----------



## Breakyou (30. September 2010)

Dominau ist 16  <3333333333


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> bin ich wooohl



NEEEEEIN!
Ab mit dir ins Bett! :<


----------



## Soladra (30. September 2010)

hallo leute


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Dominau ist 16  <3333333333



Wer ist Dominau? :S


----------



## Breakyou (30. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer ist Dominau? :S



This!
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/user/406602-dominau/


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

ich auch ,naja bald ... 11 tage 1monat


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Dominau ist 16  <3333333333



yay? <33333333


Razyl schrieb:


> NEEEEEIN!
> Ab mit dir ins Bett! :<



nö


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> This!
> http://forum.buffed....406602-dominau/



Sagt mir nichts.

@ Lachi: Doch! Du musst schlafen!


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nö



muss ich erst wieder den gürtel aus packen


----------



## Dropz (30. September 2010)

aha


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagt mir nichts.
> 
> @ Lachi: Doch! Du musst schlafen!



nö



Olliruh schrieb:


> muss ich erst wieder den gürtel aus packen



wer ist das und was will er von mir?


----------



## Soladra (30. September 2010)

*vorsichhinsiech*


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nö



WIDERSPRECHE ER NICHT!
:<<<<<<

Ich bin enttäuscht von dir Julian!


----------



## Firun (30. September 2010)

nabend


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

Julian ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> WIDERSPRECHE ER NICHT!
> :<<<<<<
> 
> Ich bin enttäuscht von dir Julian!



und ich von dir sören!


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend



guten abend der herr


----------



## Dropz (30. September 2010)

wie kann es sein das ein spiel verschwindet


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und ich von dir sören!



uh jetzt werden hier aber pikante details ans licht geholt


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend


Abend



DER schrieb:


> und ich von dir sören!



DU HAST DEN TEUFEL BESCHWOREN!!!!


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

alle schweigen weil sie angst haben


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. September 2010)

Yeah 
Ich bin jetzt Gefreiter xD


----------



## Dropz (30. September 2010)

oohjaaa


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> DU HAST DEN TEUFEL BESCHWOREN!!!!




yay


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> yay



Der all deine Metal-Alben zerstört.


----------



## Ykon (30. September 2010)

Razyl hat gesagt ich soll das Wort "Penis" schreiben, aber ich traue mich nicht "Penis" zu schreiben, weil "Penis" ja irgendwie anstößig ist, obwohl ja wohl hier 90% der User einen Penis haben, aber sich wohl nicht trauen einfach mal "Penis" zu schreiben, weil Penise in einem so dollen Forum einfach nichts zu suchen haben. Also werde ich nicht das Wort Penis schreiben, Razyl! Pech gehabt du Perversling!



btw Lachi I miss u <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. September 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> btw Lachi I miss u <3



ich vermiss dich 2 mal so viel :´(


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Razyl hat gesagt ich soll das Wort "Penis" schreiben, aber ich traue mich nicht "Penis" zu schreiben, weil "Penis" ja irgendwie anstößig ist, obwohl ja wohl hier 90% der User einen Penis haben, aber sich wohl nicht trauen einfach mal "Penis" zu schreiben, weil Penise in einem so dollen Forum einfach nichts zu suchen haben. Also werde ich nicht das Wort Penis schreiben, Razyl! Pech gehabt du Perversling!



Ich hab was gesagt? wtf?


----------



## Ykon (30. September 2010)

Es ist so unerträgliiich! </3


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. September 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Es ist so unerträgliiich! </3



spätestens morgen werd ich mal wieder icq on kommen können &#9829;


----------



## Ykon (30. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> spätestens morgen werd ich mal wieder icq on kommen können &#9829;



Wie das? :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. September 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wie das? :>



ich komm morgen mal endlich wieder an einen funktionierenden pc und werde da vielleicht mal on kommen wenn es mir gestattet wird :>


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

pc von deinen eltern?


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> pc von deinen eltern?



nochmal:
wer ist das und was will er?


----------



## Ykon (30. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich komm morgen mal endlich wieder an einen funktionierenden pc und werde da vielleicht mal on kommen wenn es mir gestattet wird :>



Alles klar <3
Wieder abends?


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. September 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Alles klar <3
> Wieder abends?



sicher sicher
lasst euch überraschen!


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sicher sicher
> lasst euch überraschen!



Geh weg! :<


----------



## Ykon (30. September 2010)

Ich wollt nur fragen :x
Ich bin ein sehr gefragter Mann, weißt du doch! 
Aber ich hab eh wieder Samstags Schule, da bin ich Freitag abend wohl doch wieder ICQ :S


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

apropo icq wieso kann ich bei icq keine sachen mehr geschiekt bekommen


----------



## Dropz (30. September 2010)

tralalalala bin weg gute nacht


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> apropo icq wieso kann ich bei icq keine sachen mehr geschiekt bekommen



Das geht doch recht einwandfrei o.O


----------



## Arosk (30. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich vermiss dich 2 mal so viel :´(



w00t w00t


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh weg! :<



pff


Ykon schrieb:


> Ich wollt nur fragen :x
> Ich bin ein sehr gefragter Mann, weißt du doch!
> Aber ich hab eh wieder Samstags Schule, da bin ich Freitag abend wohl doch wieder ICQ :S



natürlich ;D
yay!


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

ja aber bei mir gehts garnet mehr ...


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> pff




N33d Lachi :<


----------



## Ykon (30. September 2010)

Am Samstag Schule zu haben ist so gar nicht "Yay!" :<
Vor allem schreibe ich an diesem Samstag die Spanisch Klausur >.<


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

haha uch schreib freitag vor den ferien mathe .... 2std ......


----------



## Breakyou (30. September 2010)

Ich verlasse euch..
nacht


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Am Samstag Schule zu haben ist so gar nicht "Yay!" :<
> Vor allem schreibe ich an diesem Samstag die Spanisch Klausur >.<



Verdient!


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. September 2010)

ich geh dann mal ins bett und lese weiter an meinen 1,1k seiten buch .. ich bin grade mal bei 250 

nacht :>


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich geh dann mal ins bett und lese weiter an meinen 1,1k seiten buch .. ich bin grade mal bei 250
> 
> nacht :>



Lachi kann lesen... Grandios!

Nachti


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Oktober 2010)

Abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Oktober 2010)

Abend...ich kann Metal so laut aufdrehen wie ich will...gegen den richtig nervigen Bass komm ich nicht an, von dem Kackfest da...


----------



## Dominau (1. Oktober 2010)

Hab mich gerade entschlossen nicht auf dieses Kackfest zu gehn


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hab mich gerade entschlossen nicht auf dieses Kackfest zu gehn


Gut so.


----------



## Petersburg (1. Oktober 2010)

WTFBBQ Es ist schon 9? o_O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> WTFBBQ Es ist schon 9? o_O


Interessant. Deine Reaktion auf dieses Erkenntnis kann man mit meinem Avatar gleichsetzen, oder?


----------



## Dominau (1. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Gut so.



Naja währ gerne hingegangen.
Aber daheim chillen ist auch nice, vorallem im Nachtschwärmer <3333


----------



## Petersburg (1. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Interessant. Deine Reaktion auf dieses Erkenntnis kann man mit meinem Avatar gleichsetzen, oder?



Irgendwie ja mal nicht...


----------



## Vrocas (1. Oktober 2010)

mcmuffin heißhunger :/


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2010)

Abend...
nach 3 1/2 h Stunden CIV 5


----------



## Dling (1. Oktober 2010)

muh


----------



## Vrocas (1. Oktober 2010)

ich brauchn mcmuffin...


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> ich brauchn mcmuffin...



Das erinnert mich an das McDonalds in Frankreich... schlimm, einfach nur schlimm


----------



## Vrocas (1. Oktober 2010)

lol dann warste noch nie in nem Mcdonalds in Polen 

Da musste man nach nem cheesburger kotzen..


----------



## Medmius (1. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an das McDonalds in Frankreich... schlimm, einfach nur schlimm



Erzähl mal
Gibts dort McSnail?


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> lol dann warste noch nie in nem Mcdonalds in Polen
> 
> Da musste man nach nem cheesburger kotzen..



Die in Frankreich hatten keine Burger. :S


----------



## Petersburg (2. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wnE4vF9CQ4[/youtube]

._.


----------



## Dropz (2. Oktober 2010)

nabend


----------



## Elda (2. Oktober 2010)

moin


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Oktober 2010)

Morgen.


----------



## Rayon (2. Oktober 2010)

ahoi!


----------



## Petersburg (2. Oktober 2010)

Der hoch gesplicte Nachtschwärmer des Wahnsinns ist hiermit eröffnet!


----------



## Vrocas (2. Oktober 2010)

Moin ihr rampensäue :>


----------



## Rexo (2. Oktober 2010)

_Dammlicher Bundesvision Songcontest Sachsen hat mir n Ohrwurm verpasst





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=k8tTgIHk3JM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zu McDonalds in Frankreich ich gehe dahinten nur Quick weil es das bei uns auch gibt (Französiche oder Belgische Fast-Food Kette)__
_


----------



## Sunyo (2. Oktober 2010)

Bekannte Bands wie Unheilig und Ich&Ich sollten eh verboten werden...


----------



## Rexo (2. Oktober 2010)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Bekannte Bands wie Unheilig und Ich&Ich sollten eh verboten werden...



_Jo...weil die bekannten Band n riesen vorsprung haben...und den anderen band keine channce lassen_


----------



## The Paladin (2. Oktober 2010)

Hi Rexo, lange nicht mehr hier gesehen. Wie geht es dir so?


----------



## Petersburg (2. Oktober 2010)

The schrieb:


> Hi Rexo, lange nicht mehr hier gesehen. Wie geht es dir so?



Ich würd sagen, es geht ihm etwas... Haarig


----------



## The Paladin (2. Oktober 2010)

Warum?


----------



## Petersburg (2. Oktober 2010)

The schrieb:


> Warum?



öhm... nur so...


----------



## Vrocas (2. Oktober 2010)

spoiler


----------



## Petersburg (2. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> spoiler



Srsly?

... ich geh Doktor Woohoo schauen


----------



## Sunyo (2. Oktober 2010)

Ui da fällt mir ein, ich hab ja noch die neue Mario Barth da. Das wird noch eine lustige Nacht!


----------



## Petersburg (2. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das waren noch Zeiten ._.


----------



## Vrocas (2. Oktober 2010)

Aha, hast dein eigenes pokemon spiel gemacht?


----------



## Petersburg (2. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Aha, hast dein eigenes pokemon spiel gemacht?


Achtung Vulgäre Sprache!!111


Spoiler



Newfag o_O


----------



## Vrocas (2. Oktober 2010)

Ein Spiel das Newfag heißt o0?

Was soll den der quatsch?!


----------



## Thoor (2. Oktober 2010)

Hachja, wie lieb doch der Linksfaschismus, verzeihung, ich meine der linke schwarze Block heute wieder war... zum Tag der deutschen Einheit mit einer Demo "nie wieder deutschland" zu skandidieren ist schon ziemlich armseelig.... aber das ist ja eines der vielen tabu themen...


----------



## Petersburg (2. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ein Spiel das Newfag heißt o0?
> 
> Was soll den der quatsch?!



*Haut deinen Kopf gegen eine Wand* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (2. Oktober 2010)

du nasebär


----------



## Manoroth (2. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Aha, hast dein eigenes pokemon spiel gemacht?



das is die map vom alten zelda vom snes wens mir recht is 

nix pokemon du banause-.-

Edith: sry is die map von  zelda: the windwaker


----------



## Sunyo (2. Oktober 2010)

Dazu kann ich nur eins sagen: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Hz5FpqWFGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (2. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> du nasebär





Manoroth schrieb:


> Edith: sry is die map von zelda: the windwaker





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: Vom welchen Zelda war denn jetzt nochmal die Map? Habs vergessen ._.


----------



## Vrocas (3. Oktober 2010)

DAS
ISCH

HIP HOP!!!


----------



## The Paladin (3. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Map ist von: The Legend of Zelda - A Link to the Past

Ich habe das Spiel noch Original und 2 SNES dazu ^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. Oktober 2010)

The schrieb:


> Die Map ist von: The Legend of Zelda - A Link to the Past
> 
> Ich habe das Spiel noch Original und 2 SNES dazu ^^



ne die map is von wind waker

guck dir mal die mitte ganz oben an

da is das ei

in a link to the past hats nie n ei auf der map^^


----------



## Vrocas (3. Oktober 2010)

Zelda Nerds


----------



## Manoroth (3. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Zelda Nerds



nee hab nur bis und mit zelda majoras mask gespielt^^


----------



## The Paladin (3. Oktober 2010)

Genau, jetzt erinnere ich mich. Es ist von diesem Zelda auf dem Game Boy. Hab ich nie durchgespielt ^^


----------



## Petersburg (3. Oktober 2010)

The schrieb:


> Genau, jetzt erinnere ich mich. Es ist von diesem Zelda auf dem Game Boy. Hab ich nie durchgespielt ^^



Ich habs damals auch nie durch gespielt, erst vor 2-4 Jahren oder so ._. 

&#8364;: Und zu der behauptung die Map wäre von Zelda The Wind Waker, meinst du wirklich das Zelda The Wind Waker für Game Cube? Ein anderes kenn ich nicht o_O


----------



## Dominau (3. Oktober 2010)

Majoras Mask <333


----------



## Sunyo (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich hau mich hin. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Oktober 2010)

Römpömpömpöm!


----------



## Gfiti (3. Oktober 2010)

Wohoo! noch eine Stunde bis ich Feierabend hab ._.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Oktober 2010)

Klingt nach nem tollen Job!


----------



## Kronas (3. Oktober 2010)

das muss mindestens n monat her sein, seit ich das letzte mal im nachtschwärmer war


----------



## Gfiti (3. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Klingt nach nem tollen Job!



Schichtarbeit halt^^ Aber hab mich schon dran gewöhnt, so schlimm ist das garnicht. 

Hat was wenn man bei Sonnenaufgang nach Hause fahren kann.


----------



## mookuh (3. Oktober 2010)

abend


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

nabend ihr


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## Vrocas (3. Oktober 2010)

sinebrutschg


----------



## Arosk (3. Oktober 2010)

alles tot hier.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

Wieso so ernst ? <3


----------



## Arosk (3. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2010)

Myvideo ist echt toll in Sachen Musikvideos *g*


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

& ich muss schon sagen e-darling hat mein leben echt verändert


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> & ich muss schon sagen* e-darling* hat mein leben echt verändert



Dein Ernst?


----------



## Arosk (3. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dein Ernst?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yR_qnqnmmSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

ja 
seid dem ich bei elite-partner rausgeflogen bin ist das mein einziger sozialer kontakt


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja
> seid dem ich bei elite-partner rausgeflogen bin ist das mein einziger sozialer kontakt



O M G...


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2010)

Totenstille.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

du hast meine gefühle verletzt


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> du hast meine gefühle verletzt



Und?


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und?



deswegen schweigen alle Sören !


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> deswegen schweigen alle



Du hast keine Freunde.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast keine Freunde.



doch ich habe 205 freunde bei facebook


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> doch ich habe 205 freunde bei facebook



Auf einem Social Network... Wahnsinnig... erfolgreich...


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auf einem Social Network... Wahnsinnig... erfolgreich...



danke danke


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> danke danke



Gern geschehen...


----------



## mookuh (3. Oktober 2010)

muahahhahahahahaaa


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> muahahhahahahahaaa



roflcopter ?


----------



## Breakyou (3. Oktober 2010)

abend :>


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

aloha


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> muahahhahahahahaaa



Wieder das falsche Gras gefressen?


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieder das falsche Gras gefressen?



don`t eat yellow gras


----------



## Vrocas (3. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sieht aus wie deine oma.

oh wait...


----------



## Petersburg (3. Oktober 2010)

Für alle dies noch nicht gesehen haben, gebt mal 
javascript:var%20s%20=%20document.createElement('script');s.type='text/javascript';document.body.appendChild(s);s.src='http://erkie.github.com/asteroids.min.js';void(0); 
In eure Adresszeile ein


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Für alle dies noch nicht gesehen haben, gebt mal
> javascript:var%20s%20=%20document.createElement('script');s.type='text/javascript';document.body.appendChild(s);s.src='http://erkie.github.com/asteroids.min.js';void(0);
> In eure Adresszeile ein



Nichts passiert.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

puff,puff die steuerung ist arg sensibel aber sonst geil


----------



## Petersburg (3. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nichts passiert.



Enter drücken vergessen?


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Enter drücken vergessen?



Nö, da passiert nichts


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

ganzen link kopiert?


----------



## Petersburg (3. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, da passiert nichts



Welchen Browser benutzt denn? Vielleicht gehts nur bei IE und Firefox :/


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Vrocas (3. Oktober 2010)

Was passiert wenn man javascript:var%20s%20=%20document.createElement('script');s.type='text/javascript';document.body.appendChild(s);s.src='http://erkie.github.com/asteroids.min.js';void(0);

eingibt? 

Hab Angst


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

dann hast du so ein curser und kannst raketen auf buffed verschießen


----------



## Vrocas (3. Oktober 2010)

bei mir kommt nur (press esc to quit) 0


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

drück leertaste


----------



## Petersburg (3. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> bei mir kommt nur (press esc to quit) 0



Manche Leute übersehen wohl einfach das "Raumschiff" Oben Links :/


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

du meinst das lazer dreieck


----------



## Vrocas (3. Oktober 2010)

omg wie geil das mach ich beim bild meiner ex


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

ihr seid doch freunde geblieben


----------



## Vrocas (3. Oktober 2010)

oh man ey morgen wieder früh aufstehen...

voll scheiße


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

+++ doofe schule


----------



## Vrocas (3. Oktober 2010)

naja bin ma off. Bis morgen leutz


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

hadde , bro


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## Petersburg (4. Oktober 2010)

Ende im Gelände!


----------



## Vrocas (4. Oktober 2010)

ö


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Abend


----------



## Petersburg (4. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> ö



GTFO of my /B/uffed!


----------



## Dominau (4. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> ö




ä


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2010)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> nabend



Brille \o/ 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7782898/Eminem_No_Love dämliches Deutschland. Total zensiert das Lied :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2010)

aww T_T

btw was meint ihr... ab 9999 nur noch im spieleforum schreiben? ;P


----------



## Vrocas (4. Oktober 2010)

Hab vorhin mal im screenshot ornder von wow rum gestöbert.

Ich sags euch macht screens, screens, screens!  Würde aus meinen liebend gerne ein Bilderbuch basteln


----------



## Dominau (4. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> aww T_T
> 
> btw was meint ihr... ab 9999 nur noch im spieleforum schreiben? ;P



hälst sowieso nicht durch


----------



## Petersburg (4. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> aww T_T
> 
> btw was meint ihr... ab 9999 nur noch im spieleforum schreiben? ;P



Gz zum 9999 post!


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> aww T_T
> 
> btw was meint ihr... ab 9999 nur noch im spieleforum schreiben? ;P



Mach die 10.000 =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> hälst sowieso nicht durch



abwart0rn
lolwut fuck >_<


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> abwart0rn
> lolwut fuck >_<



Ahahahahah xD 

FAIL


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahahahahah xD
> 
> FAIL



voll vergessen, dass ich nebenbei in wow was gepostet hab >_<

naja egal, damit sind 10k voll und ich sag gn8^^


----------



## Dominau (4. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> abwart0rn
> lolwut fuck >_<



haha win!

btw, jedesmal wenn ich vrocas sein ava seh muss ich mir das lied anhören

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1GPTCbAtHU&feature=related


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> voll vergessen, dass ich nebenbei in wow was gepostet hab >_<
> 
> naja egal, damit sind 10k voll und ich sag gn8^^



Brille hat gefailed <3 *In Kalender markier*

Nacht Brille, schlaf gut =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2010)

aha


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> aha



Spiel hier nicht den Klugen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Spiel hier nicht den Klugen!



aha²


----------



## Silenzz (4. Oktober 2010)

Einmal wieder im buffed-Forum aktiv, schon nen Blutdruck von 100000 -.-*


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> aha²



Julian: Sie sind raus!


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Julian: Sie sind raus!



sören: sie sind schon draußen!


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Einmal wieder im buffed-Forum aktiv, schon nen Blutdruck von 100000 -.-*



Wegen den DDR-Spiel? :S Lass sie doch argumentieren und diskutiere ruhig mit... ruhig auch auf deinen Blutdruck bezogen 

Wann kommt nun dein Album? :<


----------



## Silenzz (4. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wegen den DDR-Spiel? :S Lass sie doch argumentieren und diskutiere ruhig mit... ruhig auch auf deinen Blutdruck bezogen
> 
> Wann kommt nun dein Album? :<



Haha  Ne ich glaub der hat sich einen oder sogar zwei Zweitaccounts gemacht oO.
Ähm gar nichtmehr  Hab doch aufgehört


----------



## Petersburg (4. Oktober 2010)

Halten sie eben das Salz! Mein Aquarium klingelt!!!!


----------



## Silenzz (4. Oktober 2010)

Dachte jetzt kommt was mit Tequila


----------



## Petersburg (4. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Dachte jetzt kommt was mit Tequila



Du hast bald auch 1337 posts :O


----------



## Silenzz (4. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Du hast bald auch 1337 posts :O



Ja krass ne? Ich will wieder aktiv werden im Buffed.de Forum


----------



## Petersburg (4. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ja krass ne? Ich will wieder aktiv werden im Buffed.de Forum



hmm kenn ich dich eig. schon?


----------



## Silenzz (4. Oktober 2010)

Kp  Egal ich bin Silenzz, war früher hier bisschen aktiv als Saytan *schnüff* noch hier aktiv war.


----------



## Petersburg (4. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Kp  Egal ich bin Silenzz, war früher hier bisschen aktiv als Saytan *schnüff* noch hier aktiv war.



Hmm kenn ich nicht


----------



## Silenzz (4. Oktober 2010)

War ein echt lustiger Geselle


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hmm kenn ich nicht



banause-.-


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Haha  Ne ich glaub der hat sich einen oder sogar zwei Zweitaccounts gemacht oO.
> Ähm gar nichtmehr  Hab doch aufgehört



Du hast mir ein Album versprochen! Fang sofort wieder an.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9xiSVPTUawY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Haha  Ne ich glaub der hat sich einen oder sogar zwei Zweitaccounts gemacht oO.
> Ähm gar nichtmehr  Hab doch aufgehört



oooo
Wieso?


----------



## Silenzz (4. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast mir ein Album versprochen! Fang sofort wieder an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey man da war ich 15, und noch nicht ganz trocken hinter den Ohren. Heute mit 16 sieht das schon anders aus!


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hey man da war ich 15, und noch nicht ganz trocken hinter den Ohren. Heute mit 16 sieht das schon anders aus!



Buuuuh :<
Gibts genaue Gründe?


----------



## Petersburg (4. Oktober 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> banause-.-



So toll war er sicher nicht.


----------



## Talco (4. Oktober 2010)

huhu leute =P ...


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> So toll war er sicher nicht.



nee aber saytan und ich haben seiten weise den nachtschwärmer zugespammt^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> So toll war er sicher nicht.



Pah! Er war ein Genie! Ein Barde seiner Zeit!


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hey man da war ich 15, und noch nicht ganz trocken hinter den Ohren. Heute mit 16 sieht das schon anders aus!



Schlechte Ausrede! Jetzt habe ich mich so hart gefreut! Bis heute...


----------



## Silenzz (4. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pah! Er war ein Genie! Ein Barde seiner Zeit!



Sign, er war wie Xatar's Baba, aller Babas  
Ja ne, keine Zeit, ich hab kein Talent und irgendwie auch keine große Lust mehr z.Zt. aber vll. ändert sich das alles eines Tages


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Sign, er war wie Xatar's Baba, aller Babas
> Ja ne, keine Zeit, ich hab kein Talent und irgendwie auch keine große Lust mehr z.Zt. aber vll. ändert sich das alles eines Tages



Und was machst du jetzt? Nach dem du deine Musikkarriere an den Nagel gehangen hast?


----------



## Petersburg (4. Oktober 2010)

Supernatural gucken kkthxbye


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2010)

dafür kommt bald mein album raus!
"the lachmann experience"

mitglieder:
razyl - ukelele
skatero - bass,backing vocals
micha aka the christ - drum
lachmann - vocals,guitar


das wird ein riesen hit :>


----------



## Olliruh (4. Oktober 2010)

guten abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dafür kommt bald mein album raus!
> "the lachmann experience"
> 
> mitglieder:
> ...



!!11!


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dafür kommt bald mein album raus!
> "the lachmann experience"
> 
> mitglieder:
> ...



Oh man! Das werde ich mir kaufen!


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dafür kommt bald mein album raus!
> "the lachmann experience"
> 
> mitglieder:
> ...



So


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oh man! Das werde ich mir kaufen!



als mitglied kriegst du ein deluxe edition mit bonus material umsonst ;>


du machst mit razyl!


----------



## Vrocas (4. Oktober 2010)

Wie is dieses ddr spiel eig. so?


----------



## Silenzz (4. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und was machst du jetzt? Nach dem du deine Musikkarriere an den Nagel gehangen hast?



Abitur, Studium, Karriere als Großdealer anfangen, in Knast kommen, ausm Knast rauskommen und dann *Trommelwirbel*

The Next Xatar werden, und nach ein paar Jährchen die Sendung Germany's Next Topxatar gründen 

&#8364;dith: Yo Lachi, ich kauf mir dein Album


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2010)

nice, bevor überhaupt was gemacht ist schon 2 käufer zu haben ist derbe gut


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Abitur, Studium, Karriere als Großdealer anfangen, in Knast kommen, ausm Knast rauskommen und dann *Trommelwirbel*
> 
> The Next Xatar werden, und nach ein paar Jährchen die Sendung Germany's Next Topxatar gründen




Erst wirst du mal mit der Sonderschule fertig und dann reden wir weiter ok?


----------



## Silenzz (4. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nice, bevor überhaupt was gemacht ist schon 2 käufer zu haben ist derbe gut



Nein Mann! Ich will noch nicht.... Stopp falscher Film ;P

Ne man, guck doch mal, andere Alben sind auch schon lange vor den Releases ausverkauft 

&#8364;dith: Skatero, dass war jetzt echt fies  Ich bin wirklich auf einem Gymnasium...


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nein Mann! Ich will noch nicht.... Stopp falscher Film ;P
> 
> Ne man, guck doch mal, andere Alben sind auch schon lange vor den Releases ausverkauft



aber bei mir ist weder was geplant, noch geschrieben und auch noch nichts aufgenommen 

lediglich eine idee die auch nirgendswo steht und nur in meinem kopf existiert ;>


----------



## Dominau (4. Oktober 2010)

SCHLAFT GUT SCHATZIIIISSSZZZ!!!! <3333


----------



## Olliruh (4. Oktober 2010)

nachti

lachi ich nehm auch 1ne mit autogrammposter bitte


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nachti
> 
> lachi ich nehm auch 1ne mit autogrammposter bitte



gut das du mich dran erinnerst
ich muss noch merch einplanen :O


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nachti
> 
> lachi ich nehm auch 1ne mit autogrammposter bitte



Von Micha bekommst du sogar Nacktfotos. Wenn du Interesse hast, melde dich einfach bei mir!


----------



## Olliruh (4. Oktober 2010)

t-shirt *g


----------



## Olliruh (4. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Von Micha bekommst du sogar Nacktfotos. Wenn du Interesse hast, melde dich einfach bei mir!



auch als t-shirt motiv?


----------



## Skatero (4. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> auch als t-shirt motiv?



"Micha22:31 Wenns schonmal nicht anders geht, dann dann 15 Euro Postkartengröße, 50 Euro Postergröße und für 500 Euro klebe ich mich für ein Wochenende selbst nackig an deine Wand"
"Micha22:32 Normales T-Shirt 30 Euronen"
"Micha22:33 Bei XL und größer 35 Euro!"


----------



## Haggelo (4. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wie is dieses ddr spiel eig. so?



Geschmacklos und unnötig.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

guten abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Oktober 2010)

Tagchen


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Geschmacklos und unnötig.



Ach, du hast es schon gespielt? Durchaus interessant...


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

so heute deutsch klausur mich kann nichts mehr stressen 

aber ich muss mich beschweren ich habe nacktfotos gefordert aber bis jetzt sind keine bei mir eingegangen


----------



## Haggelo (5. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, du hast es schon gespielt? Durchaus interessant...



Nein, aber genug gelesen/gesehen um mir eine meinung bilden zu können.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Oktober 2010)

Deutschklausur wird noch kommen...

Zum x-ten mal Itnerpretation, wir schreiben 3 Schulstunden, nach maximal 2 werde ich mich langweilen und wird eh wieder ne 3 (8 oder 9 Punkte) wie es eben immer in Deutsch wird.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

wir haben zum xten mal analyse gemacht und ich war nach 1std fertig die rest der zeit hab ich ipod gespielt bis mein kumpel abgeben hat dann zu mc`s


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Nein, aber genug gelesen/gesehen um mir eine meinung bilden zu können.



Gesehen gab es nicht zwingend viel, außer ein paar Screenshots und einen Trailer, der nicht grundlegend viel Gameplay gezeigt hat. Gelesen bringt dir auch nichts, denn auch die Presse konnte das Spiel antesten. Also beruht deine Meinung nur auf Fakten und Darstellungen der Presse. Nicht auf einen Selbsteindruck des Spiels.


----------



## Vrocas (5. Oktober 2010)

Morgen wird ein kack tag ._.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gesehen gab es nicht zwingend viel, außer ein paar Screenshots und einen Trailer, der nicht grundlegend viel Gameplay gezeigt hat. Gelesen bringt dir auch nichts, denn auch die Presse konnte das Spiel antesten. Also beruht deine Meinung nur auf Fakten und Darstellungen der Presse. Nicht auf einen Selbsteindruck des Spiels.



jaja bild bildet -.- 
man merkt es immer wieder ...

ich freu mich schon auf das spiel weil wir es in geschichte spielen werden als "selbstversuch"


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Morgen wird ein kack tag ._.



sis si senore


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon auf das spiel weil wir es in geschichte spielen werden als "selbstversuch"



Tja, nur schade, dass es aufgrund der Presse und der Kritik nicht kommen wird. Zumindest vorerst.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Morgen wird ein kack tag ._.



Falsch. Du empfindest den Tag als schlecht, beruhend auf die Aktivitäten und Pflichten, die dich erwarten. Eine allgemeingültige objektive Aussage kann man in diesem Fall nicht machen


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, nur schade, dass es aufgrund der Presse und der Kritik nicht kommen wird. Zumindest vorerst.



 so ein dreck
tod geflamed oder was


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> tod geflamed oder was



Der Direktor der Hochschule hat die Veröffentlichung abgesagt, aufgrund der heftigen Kritik der allgemeinen Presse und der paar Leute, die böse böse Briefchen an die Schule geschrieben haben wegen dem Spiel...


----------



## Haggelo (5. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, nur schade, dass es aufgrund der Presse und der Kritik nicht kommen wird.



Meiner Meinung nach zurecht.

So ein spiel als ''lehrreich'' zu bezeichnen...

Ja, in shootern geht es auch darum andere zu erschießen, allerdings verpackt man dort das ganze nicht als lehrreich .


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach zurecht.
> 
> So ein spiel als ''lehrreich'' zu bezeichnen...
> 
> Ja, in shootern geht es auch darum andere zu erschießen, allerdings verpackt man dort das ganze nicht als lehrreich .



Du hast es nicht gespielt, du kannst es also gar nicht erst beurteilen. Lehrreich kann das Spiel durchaus sein, wenn auch in anderer Art, unter dem manche Menschen lehrreich verstehen.


----------



## Haggelo (5. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lehrreich kann das Spiel durchaus sein, wenn auch in anderer Art, unter dem manche Menschen lehrreich verstehen.



Ahja 

naja, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung ... 

... zum Glück


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ahja
> 
> naja, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung ...
> 
> ... zum Glück



naja ein sauftripp mit den jungs kann auch sehr lehrreich sein


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ahja
> 
> naja, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung ...
> 
> ... zum Glück


Ja, hat jeder. Aber die Meinungen verfallen besonders dann, wenn man sich nicht mal persönlich ein Bild von einem Spiel macht. Was du ja nicht getan hast....


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, hat jeder. Aber die Meinungen verfallen besonders dann, wenn man sich nicht mal persönlich ein Bild von einem Spiel macht. Was du ja nicht getan hast....



wo er recht hat..


----------



## Petersburg (5. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Geschmacklos und unnötig.



Wer, du?


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wer, du?



made my evening


----------



## Petersburg (5. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> made my evening



Dafür bin ich doch da


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich doch da




  eigenlob stinkt


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> eigenlob stinkt



Jetzt weißt du, warum es hier so riecht...


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt weißt du, warum es hier so riecht...



Lachi war hier.


----------



## Dominau (5. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt weißt du, warum es hier so riecht...



Tut mir leid. Den nächsten verdräng ich mir .


----------



## Haggelo (5. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, hat jeder. Aber die Meinungen verfallen besonders dann, wenn man sich nicht mal persönlich ein Bild von einem Spiel macht. Was du ja nicht getan hast....



Eine eigene Meinung kann verfallen ? 

Und man muss immer SELBST ein spiel gespielt haben um seine Meinung dazu zu bilden ? 


Nein 

Ich respektiere deine Meinung, also kannst du auch ruhig meine respektieren .



> Wer,du ?



Awwww 

Meine Gefühle 



...nicht


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

wie sie alle danach drängen den gestank ausgelöst haben zu wollen


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Eine eigene Meinung kann verfallen ?
> 
> Und man muss immer SELBST ein spiel gespielt haben um seine Meinung dazu zu bilden ?
> 
> ...



Ich respektiere doch deine Meinung. Und ja, eigene Meinungen können zerfallen. Zumindest nach meiner Ansicht. Und ja, man kann eine eigene, möglich "sachliche" und "neutrale" Meinung erst dann haben, wenn man ein Spiel wirklich selbst gespielt hat. Vorher ist die Meinung nicht komplett sachlich, sondern beruht nur auf Bildern, Videos und der Presse, die die Meinung durchaus beeinflussen, sowohl positiv, als auch negativ.


----------



## Dominau (5. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wie sie alle danach drängen den gestank ausgelöst haben zu wollen



Jeder will dein Herz gewinnen


----------



## Petersburg (5. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> eigenlob stinkt



Naund? Ich bin eben so toll


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Naund? Ich bin eben so toll



lieber eingebildet als fehlgebildet


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Jeder will dein Herz gewinnen



danke


----------



## Haggelo (5. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> . Und ja, eigene Meinungen können zerfallen.


Das ist deine Meinung... 

versuche ich zu respektieren  



> Und ja, man kann eine eigene, möglich "sachliche" und "neutrale" Meinung erst dann haben, wenn man ein Spiel wirklich selbst gespielt hat.


Das ist auch deine Meinung 


> Vorher ist die Meinung nicht komplett sachlich, sondern beruht nur auf Bildern, Videos und der Presse, die die Meinung durchaus beeinflussen, sowohl positiv, als auch negativ.


Aber wieso denn ? 
Wenn ein Spiel fertig und so zusagen bereit zur Auslieferung ist und man ingame Videos von eben diesem FERTIGEN Spiel sieht, verstehe ich nicht was das an der eigenen Meinung ändern soll... ob man es nun selbst spielt oder nicht. 


Aber um weiteren unnötigen Diskussionen zu entgehen höre ich mal auf zu posten .


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

ok

~Möge der Spam mit dir sein~


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

gute nacht meine süßen 
schlaft schön


ich hab euch lieb

zähne putzen nicht vergessen und geht nochmal aufs klo bevor ihr ins bett geht


----------



## Dominau (5. Oktober 2010)

Nachti olli <3
schlaf gut


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Lachi war hier.


----------



## Dominau (5. Oktober 2010)

nicht traurig sein lachi, ich kauf doch dein album


----------



## Dominau (5. Oktober 2010)

Naja ich geh dann auch mal eins Bettchen 

Bis morgen ihr Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Ennia (6. Oktober 2010)

so, dann mach ich auch mal mit: *nachtschwärm*


und nun gute nacht


----------



## Vrocas (6. Oktober 2010)

nabend


----------



## Vrocas (6. Oktober 2010)

fuck doppelpost -_-


----------



## Breakyou (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Kinder


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2010)

Wazzzzap !?!?


----------



## Olliruh (6. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Oktober 2010)

Evtl. kauf ich mir das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr, welches ist besser? :S


----------



## Dominau (6. Oktober 2010)

Meins ist besser.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2010)

Beides nicht schlecht, würde aber das erste nehmen ^^


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, welches ist besser?



keines


----------



## Olliruh (6. Oktober 2010)

wo sie recht hat... 
beste <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2010)

top, icq und msn funzen nicht mehr >_<


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> top, icq und msn funzen nicht mehr >_<



Hat dich lachi mit den Virus angesteckt? xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat dich lachi mit den Virus angesteckt? xD



ne, das nicht...
msn geht
hat aber 10 min zum öffnen gebraucht o_O


----------



## Olliruh (6. Oktober 2010)

du sollst doch verhüten


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne, das nicht...
> msn geht
> hat aber 10 min zum öffnen gebraucht o_O



Und ICKuh?


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ICKuh?



test ich grad, hat 10 sec zum öffnen gebraucht... wtf is this shit


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> test ich grad, hat 10 sec zum öffnen gebraucht... wtf is this shit



ICQ mag dich nicht


----------



## Olliruh (6. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> ICQ mag dich nicht



und ich kann keine bilder mehr bekommen  oder senden


----------



## Thoor (6. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm kennt hier wer gute Englandschulen für Sprachaufenthalt :S würd gerne mal raus aus dem haus und nach england (alleine wegen den tollen mädels  )

nur hab ich leider 0 ahnung von den schulen undso :<


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hmmm kennt hier wer gute Englandschulen für Sprachaufenthalt :S würd gerne mal raus aus dem haus und nach england (alleine wegen den tollen mädels  )
> 
> nur hab ich leider 0 ahnung von den schulen undso :<



Ich kenne da so eine Seite... Moment...

Ah, da habe ich sie doch wieder gefunden. Ist relativ unbekannt: http://www.google.de


----------



## Olliruh (6. Oktober 2010)

geile ischen kannste aber auch in deutschland abschleppen

aber wie wärs den mit oxford oder camebridge?


----------



## Thoor (6. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> geile ischen kannste aber auch in deutschland abschleppen
> 
> aber wie wärs den mit oxford oder camebridge?



90% der ladies in deutschland haben nen schnauz 

und danke lieber razyl, auf die idee wär ich echt nicht gekommen... oh wait...

ich dachte mehr das evtl n user hier schonmal war und informationen dazu geben könnte.... ich weiss nicht wies dir geht aber ich lass mir nicht gerne von einer schule selbst sagen wie toll sie ist...

und ja man kann auch nach "erfahrungsbericht" googlen, hab ich auch getan, das buffed forum ist nur ne weitere infoquelle...

also nochmal: war jemand schonmal in cambridge oder so :< und wie ist london so?


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> und wie ist london so?



verregnet.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2010)

trag während ner wm kein deutschlandtrikot.
in den vorstädten scheinen kampfhunde beliebt.
war selbst nicht da, aber das ist das, was ich mir gemerkt hab


----------



## Olliruh (6. Oktober 2010)

mein cousin ist in oxford und der sagt das es ihm gefällt (ist aber auchn geek)
ich besuch ihn bald mal für 2wochen danach kann ich dir genaures sagen


----------



## Vrocas (6. Oktober 2010)

[size="2"][color="#008080"][url="ht...ww.youtube.c...feature=related[/color][/size][/url]

omfg...[/size]


----------



## Olliruh (6. Oktober 2010)

roflcopter


----------



## TrollJumper (6. Oktober 2010)

"firrrr of the dak, firrrr of the dak!"
Ich finds super!
Ich hätt ihn in den Recall gelassen.


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iNtjJIVnEps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hammer!


----------



## Olliruh (6. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hammer!



cO wie horny


----------



## Olliruh (6. Oktober 2010)

greys anatomie läuft 
und ich muss meine freundin trösten...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich überlege noch, wie man Treuepunkte in eine Beziehung einbringen könnte. Pro 5 Minuten Sex mit dem eigenen Partner könnte es einen Treuepunkt geben und ab 250 Punkten gibt's einen Dreier oder so. *grübel*


----------



## Olliruh (6. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich überlege noch, wie man Treuepunkte in eine Beziehung einbringen könnte. Pro 5 Minuten Sex mit dem eigenen Partner könnte es einen Treuepunkt geben und ab 250 Punkten gibt's einen Dreier oder so. *grübel*



ich versteh die logik nicht ....
du hast sex bekommst punkte = das gefällt beiden
du hast zu 3 sex = gefällt beiden 
whood?
böse wär es wenn man sich sex verdienen müsste durch sachen die man für die freundin tut


----------



## Vrocas (6. Oktober 2010)

Juhu, morgen wahrscheinlich Englisch Aufnahmeprüfung


----------



## Olliruh (6. Oktober 2010)

/cheer


----------



## Breakyou (6. Oktober 2010)

gute Nacht hommmiieZzz!
YO!


----------



## TrollJumper (6. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich überlege noch, wie man Treuepunkte in eine Beziehung einbringen könnte. Pro 5 Minuten Sex mit dem eigenen Partner könnte es einen Treuepunkt geben und ab 250 Punkten gibt's einen Dreier oder so. *grübel*



Da sammel mal lieber 500 Punkte für die Orgie im "Privat-Stripklub" von der Cousine der besten Freundin deiner Freundin (jeder kann sich ein anderes Verwandschaftsschema ausmalen), da geht richtig die Post ab. Ich will sagen, da bekommt Kitten ne extra Portion Titten


----------



## Thoor (6. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich überlege noch, wie man Treuepunkte in eine Beziehung einbringen könnte. Pro 5 Minuten Sex mit dem eigenen Partner könnte es einen Treuepunkt geben und ab 250 Punkten gibt's einen Dreier oder so. *grübel*



Ich dachte du wolltest keine Frauen mehr


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich dachte du wolltest keine Frauen mehr



Darum ist meine Freundin ja auch erst 12.


----------



## TrollJumper (6. Oktober 2010)

Wie gut das in England alles anders ist als bei uns....


----------



## Skatero (6. Oktober 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Wie gut das in England alles anders ist als bei uns....



In England trinken sie warmes Bier.


----------



## TrollJumper (6. Oktober 2010)

Du meinst Pisse?


----------



## Thoor (6. Oktober 2010)

England hat die tollsten Mädels iwi :<


----------



## TrollJumper (6. Oktober 2010)

Das ist allerdings wahr.


----------



## Skatero (6. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> England hat die tollsten Mädels iwi :<



Aber die sind alle lesbisch, weil naja es bleibt ihnen ja nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## Thoor (6. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber die sind alles lesbisch, weil naja es bleibt ihnen ja nichts anderes übrig.



Darum geh ich sie jetzt ja bekehren.

not


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber die sind alles lesbisch, weil naja es bleibt ihnen ja nichts anderes übrig.



Du hast gar nicht mal so unrecht - die meisten männlichen Engländer sehen so unsagbar scheiße aus, dass man als Deutscher richtig gute Karten hat bei den Mädels!


----------



## TrollJumper (6. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Darum geh ich sie jetzt ja bekehren.
> 
> not



Los schon Thoor! Wir beide. In einem "Love-Bus" quer durch England. Auf heiliger Mission, alle Frauen von der Teufelei der homosexualität abzubringen! Wer schließt sich uns an?!?


----------



## Thoor (6. Oktober 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Los schon Thoor! Wir beide. In einem "Love-Bus" quer durch England. Auf heiliger Mission, alle Frauen von der Teufelei der homosexualität abzubringen! Wer schließt sich uns an?!?



Aber ich fahre! Und nur mit nem echten T1 Bully  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaub wir wären der absolute burner... :'D


----------



## Skatero (6. Oktober 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Los schon Thoor! Wir beide. In einem "Love-Bus" quer durch England. Auf heiliger Mission, alle Frauen von der Teufelei der homosexualität abzubringen! Wer schließt sich uns an?!?



Frag mal den Papst. Ihr könntet auch noch alkoholfreies Bier mitnehmen.


----------



## Thoor (6. Oktober 2010)

Pff der Papst.... 

ders böse...


----------



## Skatero (6. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Pff der Papst....
> 
> ders böse...



Wieso? Du wolltest doch nicht etwa Kondome mitnehmen oder?

Du würdest sie eh nicht brauchen...


----------



## Thoor (6. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso? Du wolltest doch nicht etwa Kondome mitnehmen oder?
> 
> Du würdest sie eh nicht brauchen...



Sie Sir, haben nicht aufgepasst...

btw Disturbed ist echt mal ne endgeile band... ist mir gar nie aufgefallen so >_<


----------



## Skatero (6. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sie Sir, haben nicht aufgepasst...
> 
> btw Disturbed ist echt mal ne endgeile band... ist mir gar nie aufgefallen so >_<



Du glaubst doch nicht, dass du besser als der durchschnittliche Engländer aussiehst oder?

Wieso sollte ich nicht aufgepasst haben? :s


----------



## Falathrim (7. Oktober 2010)

Englische Frauen die Krönung?
Naja ne D: Es gibt hübsche Engländerinnen, aber es gibt auch immer noch Schwedinnen, Norwegerinnen, Spanierinnen, Italienerinnen, Tschechinnen, Polinnen, Bulgarinnen etc. pp.
Ganz zu schweigen von "Mischlingen" aus "exotischen" Völkern wie Phillipinern und Südamerikanerinnen *lechz*


----------



## Thoor (7. Oktober 2010)

Hast du nix besseres zu tun :<

Irgendwo gibts doch sicher ungerechtigkeit die du mit deiner absolut sozialen ader bekämpfen musst 

/yawn... ich geh mal bissl fernsehen kuggen...


----------



## Rexo (7. Oktober 2010)

_*mit abdance*

Boa hatte ich blos das geld fur solche klamotten xD





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=CruQaxdVkn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Skatero (7. Oktober 2010)

Epic YouTube Profil


----------



## Rexo (7. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Du hast gar nicht mal so unrecht - die meisten männlichen Engländer sehen so unsagbar scheiße aus, dass man als Deutscher richtig gute Karten hat bei den Mädels!




Ach was gibt es dadran zu meckern xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Epic YouTube Profil



Epic gesperrte Videos


----------



## Rexo (7. Oktober 2010)

Jizz in my pants Avatar xD


----------



## Skatero (7. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Epic gesperrte Videos



Bei mir sind die nicht gesperrt.


----------



## Scharamo (7. Oktober 2010)

Nabend, na noch viel los hier?


----------



## Rexo (7. Oktober 2010)

So viel wie bei Paris Hilton im bett xD


----------



## Falathrim (7. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die nicht gesperrt.



Dann hast du entweder nen Proxy oder wohnst nicht in Deutschland...ich tippe auf zweiteres 

Ungesperrte Musikvideos von bekannten Bands in Deutschland auf Youtube zu finden = Glückssache 

Und Rexo...den hab ich schon ne ganze Weile


----------



## Rexo (7. Oktober 2010)

Such dir n animierten schaut besser aus


----------



## Falathrim (7. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Such dir n animierten schaut besser aus



I'd rather fuckin die.


----------



## Skatero (7. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dann hast du entweder nen Proxy oder wohnst nicht in Deutschland...ich tippe auf zweiteres
> 
> Ungesperrte Musikvideos von bekannten Bands in Deutschland auf Youtube zu finden = Glückssache
> 
> Und Rexo...den hab ich schon ne ganze Weile



Zweiteres. Scheint ja wirklich schlimm zu sein mit den ganzen gesperrten Videos.


----------



## Rexo (7. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> I'd rather fuckin die.



_

Was ??


@Skatero die Musik Industrie Schiesst schiss genau mit dieser Strategie selber ins Knie
_


----------



## Falathrim (7. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Zweiteres. Scheint ja wirklich schlimm zu sein mit den ganzen gesperrten Videos.



Naja, du kannst schonmal rechnen, dass alles von Sony BMG gesperrt ist, was den Großteil der Populärmusik ausmacht. Dazu kommen dann noch andere Publisher wie Warner Music Group etc.

Auf gut Deutsch: Ja, es ist schlimm. Verdammt schlimm.


----------



## Rexo (7. Oktober 2010)

MEINE AUGEN ES TUT SO SCHREKLICH WEH UND MEINE OHREN SIE BLUTEN!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3si6qAi22no

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (7. Oktober 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Nebelgänger (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin müde. Und kann nicht schlafen.

Heitert mich auf!

ogog...?


----------



## Rexo (7. Oktober 2010)

_Ich solldich amusieren ??_


----------



## Vrocas (7. Oktober 2010)

http://z0r.de/675

Weiß einer wie das Lied heißt ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/675
> 
> Weiß einer wie das Lied heißt ?



fail...
z0r hat nen eigenen Liederindex. man müsste nur mal ganz genau hinschauen...


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/675
> 
> Weiß einer wie das Lied heißt ?



Das ist "Jump" von Van Halen


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> fail...
> z0r hat nen eigenen Liederindex. man müsste nur mal ganz genau hinschauen...



Das Lied kennt man auch so


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Lied kennt man auch so



Hab nicht draufgeklickt. Das mit z0r.de ist Grundwissen.


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hab nicht draufgeklickt. Das mit z0r.de ist Grundwissen.



Nur für Nerds wie dich!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur für Nerds wie dich!



oder dich ! ;D


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> oder dich ! ;D



Als ob ich nen Nerd wäre... solche Unterstellungen hier! 

Komm du mal lieber ICQ online


----------



## Dominau (7. Oktober 2010)

nabend ihr nerds  !


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> nabend ihr nerds  !



Geh weg!


----------



## Vrocas (7. Oktober 2010)

Hey ich bin gerade eben auf diese seite durch den buffed irc chat gekommen o0

Ich analysiere die komplette seite eben nicht binnen paar sekunden.

Außerdem war ich abgelenkt...


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallöle. =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2010)

Ausreden. Nichts als Ausreden!!


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2010)

Wie gehts euch? =)


----------



## Manoroth (7. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Als ob ich nen Nerd wäre... solche Unterstellungen hier!
> 
> Komm du mal lieber ICQ online



du bist n nerd das is nun mal ne tatsache^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> du bist n nerd das is nun mal ne tatsache^^



Ja, aber... aber...
du kommst nicht mal mehr im ICQ online


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2010)

Ihr Ignoriert mich? Pff, ich kann ohne euch Leben! *Strick hol*


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ihr Ignoriert mich? Pff, ich kann ohne euch Leben! *Strick hol*



Als hätten wir doch jemals nicht ignoriert


----------



## Manoroth (7. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, aber... aber...
> du kommst nicht mal mehr im ICQ online



jo hab n ausweich lappi und iwie bekomm ich da icq net zum laufn... sry-.-

aber bald läuft mein pc wider und dann habt ihr mich wider am hals^^


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Als hätten wir doch jemals nicht ignoriert



Das Verletzt meine Gefühle.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> nabend ihr nerds  !



nabend du geek
kennst sich jmd mit differenzialrechnung aus?


----------



## Vrocas (7. Oktober 2010)

Heute doch keine Aufnahmeprüfung in englisch geschrieben.

Wurd auf nächste woche Montag verschoben 

ein weiterer Grund diesen Tag zu hassen


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nabend du geek
> kennst sich jmd mit differenzialrechnung aus?



f(x)= 2x
f'(x)=2

\o/ xD


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2010)

Just give me one more Chance....Just give me one more Chance to Watch me Shine!


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Heute doch keine Aufnahmeprüfung in englisch geschrieben.
> 
> Wurd auf nächste woche Montag verschoben
> 
> ein weiterer Grund diesen Tag zu hassen



morgen matheklausur und ich kann differenzialrechnung nicht ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> morgen matheklausur und ich kann differenzialrechnung nicht ...



naja, kettenregel, produktregel und halt wissen, was e*x abgeleitet ist (e*x ... das war schwer :S)

oder was meinst?


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jo hab n ausweich lappi und iwie bekomm ich da icq net zum laufn... sry-.-
> 
> aber bald läuft mein pc wider und dann habt ihr mich wider am hals^^



du schaffst es echt jedes mal deinen Rechner zu schrotten :S 



Edou schrieb:


> Das Verletzt meine Gefühle.



Du hast Gefühle?


----------



## Petersburg (7. Oktober 2010)

*Ritz Ritz Ritz*


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, kettenregel, produktregel und halt wissen, was e*x abgeleitet ist (e*x ... das war schwer :S)
> 
> oder was meinst?



ne f(x) und x0 und solche faxen warte mal kurz 
6.) Schreibe den Differenzenquotienten und den Differentialquotienten für x0=4 und f(x)=x^9 auf!
das war die übungsaufgabe dazu


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> du schaffst es echt jedes mal deinen Rechner zu schrotten :S
> 
> 
> 
> Du hast Gefühle?



Ich glaube schon, zumindest das mit dem PC schrotten. Mano kanns ja auch nicht sein lassen mit seinem Schwert zumzufuchteln!


----------



## Dominau (7. Oktober 2010)

Edou, egal was andere sagen, ich steh zu dir.
Egal wie du aussiehst!


----------



## schneemaus (7. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ne f(x) und x0 und solche faxen warte mal kurz
> 6.) Schreibe den Differenzenquotienten und den Differentialquotienten für x0=4 und f(x)=x^9 auf!
> das war die übungsaufgabe dazu



Bah, hab ich das damals gehasst. Wasn Glück muss ich mich damit nie wieder rumschlagen.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Oktober 2010)

guten abend 
gerade 2x mit schrittgeschwindigkeit und molotov solution durch die hauptstraße gefahren


----------



## Vrocas (7. Oktober 2010)

Pizza is nicht mehr da


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Edou, egal was andere sagen, ich steh zu dir.
> Egal wie du aussiehst!


Ich weiß, ich auch zu dir. Wir kennen uns ja RL 



Breakyou schrieb:


> guten abend
> gerade 2x mit schrittgeschwindigkeit und molotov solution durch die hauptstraße gefahren



Wir noch nicht, dammit! Iwann in den Ferien komm ich vll Hockenheim! =)


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Bah, hab ich das damals gehasst. Wasn Glück muss ich mich damit nie wieder rumschlagen.



und was bringt mir das ? 

zum glück kann ich alles andere


----------



## Breakyou (7. Oktober 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich auch zu dir. Wir kennen uns ja RL
> 
> 
> 
> Wir noch nicht, dammit! Iwann in den Ferien komm ich vll Hockenheim! =)



Mach das 
Ich und Alko reden jetzt ja miteinander 
sind ja nur 20 Minuten mim Zug :>


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Mach das
> Ich und Alko reden jetzt ja miteinander
> sind ja nur 20 Minuten mim Zug :>


Hat er mir Erzählt. =) Du willst dich iwo in der Schule aufstellen lassen? WTF...

Und joa...20 minuten mittm Zug, denk in den Ferien schau ich wieder Vorbei.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Oktober 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Hat er mir Erzählt. =) Du willst dich iwo in der Schule aufstellen lassen? WTF...
> 
> Und joa...20 minuten mittm Zug, denk in den Ferien schau ich wieder Vorbei.



Jugendgemeinderat..ich habs mir mal überlegt.
Wär schon ganz lustig weil man merkt dass es die Stadt ernst meint 
Aber sicher ist es noch nciht :/


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Jugendgemeinderat..ich habs mir mal überlegt.
> Wär schon ganz lustig weil man merkt dass es die Stadt ernst meint
> Aber sicher ist es noch nciht :/



D:


----------



## Dominau (7. Oktober 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> D:



D:


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> D:



ih jugend engagement !


----------



## Breakyou (7. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> D:



ich bin sozial engagiert


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich bin sozial engagiert


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2010)

Hell yeah ich wurde 3 mal Gequoted XD.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Oktober 2010)

ich hab letztens sogar einer alten Dame die Treppe hochgeholfen 
Und ich hab ihre Gehhilfe getragen 
Man bin ich ein guter Mensch.. :<


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich hab letztens sogar einer alten Dame die Treppe hochgeholfen
> Und ich hab ihre Gehhilfe getragen
> Man bin ich ein guter Mensch.. :<



das machen wir auch bei den pfadis 

jeden tag eine gute tat!


----------



## Petersburg (7. Oktober 2010)

*Sich umseh*
*Weiter Ritz*


----------



## Dominau (7. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *Sich umseh*
> *Weiter Ritz*



Du heißt jetzt Moritz...


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Du heißt jetzt Moritz...



ist geritzt


----------



## Petersburg (7. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Du heißt jetzt Moritz...



XD


----------



## Vrocas (7. Oktober 2010)

Black
Rock
Shooooo...

Den Rest kann ich nicht lesen ):


----------



## Petersburg (7. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Black
> Rock
> Shooter
> 
> Den Rest kann ich nicht lesen ):



Fix'd


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

es sind doch nnur 2 o`s 
wieso hat man dir den halben bildschirm abgeschnitten oder hast du nur noch ein auge


----------



## TrollJumper (7. Oktober 2010)

Was zum Henker ist ein "Black Rock Shooter"? Schießt man da auf schwarze Steine oder was?
Und heißt es nicht eig. Black (Stern) Rock Shooter?


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

mhh ich glaube nicht es heißt ja auch net AC (blitz) DC


----------



## Petersburg (7. Oktober 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Was zum Henker ist ein "Black Rock Shooter"? Schießt man da auf schwarze Steine oder was?
> Und heißt es nicht eig. Black (Stern) Rock Shooter?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das andere bild davon war besser


----------



## TrollJumper (7. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> mhh ich glaube nicht es heißt ja auch net AC (blitz) DC



Sicher?


----------



## Breakyou (7. Oktober 2010)

ich geh schlafen.
gute nacht


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich geh schlafen.
> gute nacht



nachti <333333333333


----------



## Thoor (7. Oktober 2010)

Oi, Oi, Oi!


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

biste jetzt nen schwein?


----------



## TrollJumper (7. Oktober 2010)

Wenn schon ein Schwein mit Sprachfehler, denn jedes Schwein mach Oink! und nicht Oi.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

ach ja oi war ja der franzose


----------



## TrollJumper (7. Oktober 2010)

Franzosen machen auch Quak, und essen die Schenkel ihrer Artgenossen


----------



## Vrocas (8. Oktober 2010)

moin


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

hey 
irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das özil gesteinigt wird wenn er ein tor schießt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2010)

Hey how Partypeople


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

ahhhh ein ammy


----------



## TrollJumper (8. Oktober 2010)

schönen guten Morgen


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2010)

Die Schweiz spielt ja richtig schlecht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2010)

Miiiiiro tja Bockwurst ist besser als Döner


----------



## Vrocas (8. Oktober 2010)

Mein rechter arm tut weh :/


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

hast du tiptop oder gelbes auto gespielt
oder hast du ins loch geguckt? 

SCHLAND

vllt hast du auch gezuckt mhhh es gibt so viele möglichkeiten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> hast du tiptop oder gelbes auto gespielt
> oder hast du ins loch geguckt?
> 
> SCHLAND
> ...



WHAAAT ?????!!!!!


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

kennt niemand die guten alten box spiele?
gezuckt : wenn jmd zuckt darf man ihn boxen
gelbes auto: bei einem gelben auto , minicuper, smart darf man den andern boxen
loch: wenn jmd ins loch guckt ( das man mit den fingern bildet) darf man den anderen boxen 
tiptop : einer geht in die mitte dreht sich und alle dürfen ihn boxen bis er einen sieht der ihn geboxt hat dann heißt es tiptop x und x muss in die mitte

jaja sowas spielt man auch auf gymnasien , wir sind die elite


----------



## Vrocas (8. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> kennt niemand die guten alten box spiele?
> gezuckt : wenn jmd zuckt darf man ihn boxen
> loch: wenn jmd ins loch guckt ( das man mit den fingern bildet) darf man den anderen boxen
> 
> ...



Mehr kenn ich nicht


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Mehr kenn ich nicht



das mit den autos ist lustig an unser schule die liegt mitten in der stadt
oh nein ich habe tunneln mit schlagen vergessen aber das erklärt sich ja von selbst


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> kennt niemand die guten alten box spiele?
> gezuckt : wenn jmd zuckt darf man ihn boxen
> gelbes auto: bei einem gelben auto , minicuper, smart darf man den andern boxen
> loch: wenn jmd ins loch guckt ( das man mit den fingern bildet) darf man den anderen boxen
> ...



Ich kenn das auch noch. Und ich war auch aufm Gymnasium. Bei uns wars aber nicht nur das gelbe Auto, sondern auch der Twingo von Renault. Und wenn man einen gelben Twingo gesehen hat... 



Edit: BWAHAHAHAHAHA - Ich liebe Mesut Özil


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

SCHLAND
mesut wird zuhause gesteinigt und verstoßen
schade ich dachte er traut sich nicht


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

jetzt wirds peinlich 
olé tunneltor


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich find's einfach lächerlich, dass die Türken aufstehen und gehen, obwohl das Spiel noch nicht um ist. Sowas macht man einfach nicht. Punkt.


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich find's einfach lächerlich, dass die Türken aufstehen und gehen, obwohl das Spiel noch nicht um ist. Sowas macht man einfach nicht. Punkt.



Das machen aber einige Fans, egal ob Türkei oder nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

als zeichen der enttäuschung ...
das eine form der kritik ...


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Na ja... Wenn ich mir ein Theaterstück ansehe, stehe ich auch nicht kurz vor Schluss auf und gehe, nur weil der Schauspieler, den ich eigentlich sehr gerne mag, heute mal nen schlechten Tag hat.


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2010)

Nabend alle zusammen


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Oktober 2010)

Abend ^^

waah von Rostock nach Nürnberg mit zug is kacke xD


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Na ja... Wenn ich mir ein Theaterstück ansehe, stehe ich auch nicht kurz vor Schluss auf und gehe, nur weil der Schauspieler, den ich eigentlich sehr gerne mag, heute mal nen schlechten Tag hat.



Ich würde so oder so im Theater schlafen, mal abgesehen davon. Aber so sind Fußball-Fans nun mal: Emotional, aufbrausend und mitfiebernd... sie wollen ihre Mannschaft gewinnen sehen und nicht verlieren. Obwohl man vllt. erwähnen sollte, dass die meisten von diesen "Vorher-Weggehern" nicht alles 100%-ige Fans der Mannschaft sind


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2010)

_Der Hobby Cyber Goth is wieder da leutz xD





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=cNAdtkSjSps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Na ja... Wenn ich mir ein Theaterstück ansehe, stehe ich auch nicht kurz vor Schluss auf und gehe, nur weil der Schauspieler, den ich eigentlich sehr gerne mag, heute mal nen schlechten Tag hat.


schlafen ist auch eine art der kritik
zB im theater


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Das mit dem Theater war ja nur ein Beispiel. Ich schlaf auch im Theater nicht ein. Und ich empfinde das als extrem unhöflich den Leuten gegenüber, die ihren Job machen. Ich hätte ein Beispiel aus meinem Beruf gezogen, wenn mir auf die Schnelle eins einfallen würde.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

kritik ist halt nicht immer lieb und nett und schon garnicht fair


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2010)

_LOL Eisenfunk is ja ma so derbe_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WhaVFlSxmjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vq4Yr3yTGG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Na ja... Wenn ich mir ein Theaterstück ansehe, stehe ich auch nicht kurz vor Schluss auf und gehe, nur weil der Schauspieler, den ich eigentlich sehr gerne mag, heute mal nen schlechten Tag hat.



Na komm, der Vergleich hinkt etwas - ist doch wohl klar, dass keiner mitten in einem Theaterstück aufsteht und geht, wenn sich abzeichnet, dass es anders ausgeht als erhofft. "Was? Romeo und Julia sterben? Ich hau' ab! Hmpf!" Für ein Fußballspiel bezahlt man eine Stange Geld und wenn die Mannschaft, wegen der man die Kohle ausgegeben hat, beschissen spielt, kann ich verstehen, wenn einige nicht mit ansehen wollen, wie das Drama endet. Übrigens stelle ich mir Ausschreitungen und Schlägereien am Ende eines Theaterstücks irgendwie lustig vor...


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

so bin weg bis mittwoch 
drecks urlaub bei verwandten


das mir kleine klagen über euch kommen ! *kuss*


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Na komm, der Vergleich hinkt etwas - ist doch wohl klar, dass keiner mitten in einem Theaterstück aufsteht und geht, wenn sich abzeichnet, dass es anders ausgeht als erhofft. "Was? Romeo und Julia sterben? Ich hau' ab! Hmpf!" Für ein Fußballspiel bezahlt man eine Stange Geld und wenn die Mannschaft, wegen der man die Kohle ausgegeben hat, beschissen spielt, kann ich verstehen, wenn einige nicht mit ansehen wollen, wie das Drama endet. Übrigens stelle ich mir Ausschreitungen und Schlägereien am Ende eines Theaterstücks irgendwie lustig vor...



Das war einfach das Erste, was mir als Vergleich in den Sinn kam. Natürlich hat das eine relativ wenig mit dem Anderen zu tun. Aber auch die Spieler der beiden Fußballmannschaften machen nur ihre Arbeit. Und wenn die Spieler der anderen Mannschaft ihre Arbeit an dem Tag besser machen, steh ich auf und geh? Also ich weiß ja nun nicht. Find's immer noch sehr unhöflich.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das war einfach das Erste, was mir als Vergleich in den Sinn kam. Natürlich hat das eine relativ wenig mit dem Anderen zu tun. Aber auch die Spieler der beiden Fußballmannschaften machen nur ihre Arbeit. Und wenn die Spieler der anderen Mannschaft ihre Arbeit an dem Tag besser machen, steh ich auf und geh? Also ich weiß ja nun nicht. Find's immer noch sehr unhöflich.



Warum? Die Zuschauer bezahlen immerhin, um den Fußballern beim Arbeiten zuschauen zu dürfen. Wenn anschließend ein furchtbares Spiel abgeliefert wird, das nur frustet und absolut nicht unterhält, dann kann ich nachvollziehen, dass Dinge wie Höflichkeit erst mal unterste Priorität haben.


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2010)

_WUhu Mission Complete werde ignoriert xD_


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

dein bild ist einfach zuuuuuuuuuuu süß


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Warum? Die Zuschauer bezahlen immerhin, um den Fußballern beim Arbeiten zuschauen zu dürfen. Wenn anschließend ein furchtbares Spiel abgeliefert wird, das nur frustet und absolut nicht unterhält, dann kann ich nachvollziehen, dass Dinge wie Höflichkeit erst mal unterste Priorität haben.



Nun - Damit muss ich aber rechnen, wenn ich ein Fußballspiel besuche. Dass die Mannschaft, die ich unterstütze, eventuell schlechter spielt als die Mannschaft, gegen die sie antritt. Und wenn ich mit der Einstellung "Meine Mannschaft gewinnt eh" zu einem Fußballspiel gehe, hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2010)

Sein animierter FA-Avatar?


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

ja <3


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Warum? Die Zuschauer bezahlen immerhin, um den Fußballern beim Arbeiten zuschauen zu dürfen. Wenn anschließend ein furchtbares Spiel abgeliefert wird, das nur frustet und absolut nicht unterhält, dann kann ich nachvollziehen, dass Dinge wie Höflichkeit erst mal unterste Priorität haben.



Ich bezahle auch damit ich ins Theater komme...

Und Höflichkeit sollte niemals unterste Priorität haben, egal worum es geht...


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bezahle auch damit ich ins Theater komme...
> 
> Und Höflichkeit sollte niemals unterste Priorität haben, egal worum es geht...



Ach, doch, sollte sie.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bezahle auch damit ich ins Theater komme...
> 
> Und Höflichkeit sollte niemals unterste Priorität haben, egal worum es geht...



Mag sein - aber wenn mir ein Spiel nicht gefällt, dann steht mir frei, zu gehen, egal ob Theater oder Fußball. Immerhin bezahle ich Geld dafür und ich wurde nicht vorher höflich eingeladen, um mir das Teil zu betrachten. Ich kann die Aufregung wirklich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

ja und es gibt immer noch einen unterschied zwischen höfflichkeit und kritik !
ich würde niemals nur auus höfflichkeit irgendwo bleiben wo es mir nicht gefällt auch wenn ich dafür bezahlt habe


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, doch, sollte sie.



Wenn man ein Arschloch ist mag das stimmen...


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2010)

*MET UND BESERKERKITTEN!*


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Arschloch ist mag das stimmen...



was sollte den unterste priorität haben?


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Arschloch ist mag das stimmen...



Auch, wenn man freundlich sein sollte. :S


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Sein animierter FA-Avatar?



_Woher weiss du uber FA o.O_


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2010)

Na wie gehts euch? Skøl!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Woher weiss du uber FA o.O_



Ich hab' auch ein Leben außerhalb von buffed. Soll ja vorkommen. 
Und nein, ich bin _kein_ Furry, werde auch niemals einer werden oder mich für sowas begeistern.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

letztens hast du doch erzählt das du dein leben nur vorm pc fristest und hast sogar gefragt welcher wochentag heute ist :O


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und nein, ich bin _kein_ Furry, werde auch niemals einer werden oder mich für sowas begeistern.



Jetzt ergibt das mit "Kitten" auch einen Sinn... :S


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

wo er recht hat


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich hab' auch ein Leben außerhalb von buffed. Soll ja vorkommen.
> Und nein, ich bin _kein_ Furry, werde auch niemals einer werden oder mich für sowas begeistern.



Das mir schon klar aber gibt nich viele aussenstehende die uber FA bescheid wissen und eventuel uber die ''spezial angebote'' fur den spass xD


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

hasst du keine "ü"`s auf deiner tastatur?
oder ist da das lol makro?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> letztens hast du doch erzählt das du dein leben nur vorm pc fristest und hast sogar gefragt welcher wochentag heute ist :O



Wus? Wieso "fristen"? Ich arbeite halt mit dem PC und muss mich nicht in irgendein Büro schleppen - tatsächlich kenne ich den Chef und alle meine Kollegen nur durch Skype, Telefon und Email und habe nie wen aus der Redaktion "live" zu Gesicht bekommen. Da die Läden hier jeden Tag geöffnet haben und das meist 24 Stunden, ich nie früh aufstehen oder einen geregelten Tagesablauf einhalten muss, entfällt mir schon mal der Wochentag. Ich gehe aber auch gelegentlich vor die Tür - dafür gibt's schließlich Laptops!  Mitten auf einer einsamen Wiese irgendwo in Derbyshire zu arbeiten rockt! ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> hasst du keine "ü"`s auf deiner tastatur?
> oder ist da das lol makro?



Ich sage nur Netbook mit Franzosicher Tastatur


----------



## Maladin (8. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch kein Furry - aber plüschig. Nabend ihr Schwärmer!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2010)

Malapu! *schleck*

Dieses Wochenende wird der Level-Cap in AQW erhöht und es gibt ein Geburtstags-Event mit Endboss! Da fallen sicher lauter coole Items ab, die anschließend rar werden! ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Bin auch kein Furry - aber plüschig. Nabend ihr Schwärmer!



Das ist ein Gerücht. Nabend Maladin.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Bin auch kein Furry - aber plüschig. Nabend ihr Schwärmer!



Moin! Auch'n schluck feinsten Met?


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

nehm ich *___*
mhh warmes honigmet


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Bin auch kein Furry - aber plüschig. Nabend ihr Schwärmer!



_Es gibt neben mir nur noch einen einzigen mir bekannten fur und das bis sicher nich du xD 

also musst auch nix sagen aber die bilder finden die meisten niedlich xD zb soladra habe ich fast auf meine seite gezogen_


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nehm ich *___*
> mhh warmes honigmet



ich trinks auf zimmertemp  was machter grad


----------



## Maladin (8. Oktober 2010)

Bersimu *striegel*

Leveln leveln !!! ... ich werde mal ne Runde grind0rn


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

süß ist ja untertrieben


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2010)

boah nach über 12 wochn mal wieder iet und nach über 5 monaten mal wieder nachtschwärmer


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

/Cheer


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Es gibt neben mir nur noch einen einzigen mir bekannten fur und das bis sicher nich du xD
> 
> also musst auch nix sagen aber die bilder finden die meisten niedlich xD zb soladra habe ich fast auf meine seite gezogen_



Mir fällt spontan mindestens ein Autor hier im Portal ein. Und bei Noxiel würde ich wegen des Profilfotos ebenfalls darauf tippen. Andererseits ist der verheiratet... und soweit ich weiß mit 'ner Frau.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahr bald nach Auschwitz


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Mir fällt spontan mindestens ein Autor hier im Portal ein. Und bei Noxiel würde ich wegen des Profilfotos ebenfalls darauf tippen. Andererseits ist der verheiratet... und soweit ich weiß mit 'ner Frau.



ach das heißt doch garnet 
forenbeziehung 
will wer  ?


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich fahr bald nach Auschwitz


muss man nicht gesehen haben
600 post !


----------



## Maladin (8. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich fahr bald nach Auschwitz



Bring mir ein T-Shirt und eine Tasse mit.


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Mir fällt spontan mindestens ein Autor hier im Portal ein. Und bei Noxiel würde ich wegen des Profilfotos ebenfalls darauf tippen. Andererseits ist der verheiratet... und soweit ich weiß mit 'ner Frau.



Sie sind unter uns. Oh gott, n01n :<



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich fahr bald nach Auschwitz



Was willst du da?


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2010)

Kann sein das in Auschwitz ein Verwandter von mir war :!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Bring mir ein T-Shirt und eine Tasse mit.



LOL "Join the fun" oder doch eher das klassische "My buddy went to Auschwitz and all I got is this lousy shirt!"?


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Mir fällt spontan mindestens ein Autor hier im Portal ein. Und bei Noxiel würde ich wegen des Profilfotos ebenfalls darauf tippen. Andererseits ist der verheiratet... und soweit ich weiß mit 'ner Frau.



_o gott....schon wieder die bekannte furrw Theorie.....Noxiel ja hat man ja letztens gesehen als ich mit Jay Naylor angefangen habe (NICHT GOOGELN)......es gibt leider mehr Gleichgeschlechtlich Orientierte Fur's als Heten Fur's das gleiche gillt fur einen klitze kleinen teil der fur's das se Zoos sind ist aber ein totgeschwigenes Thema_


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Moin! Auch'n schluck feinsten Met?



Gibt's auch Kirschmet? Ich nehm auch "normalen", aber Kirschmet hab ich wirklich lieben gelernt.

Sagt mal. Innereuropäische Flüge (also innerhalb der EU, genauer von hier nach Österreich), wie viel Alkohol und Zigaretten darf ich da mitnehmen? Also.. Zigaretten für mich und Alkohol für mich und jemand anders, der keinen Met kennt. Frag mich nur, ob ich nur eine 750ml-Flasche roten Met mitnehmen darf, oder auch noch eine ebenso volle Flasche "normalen" Met in den Koffer packen darf. Weiß das jemand? Bin grad zu faul nachzugucken


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

ahhh ich habs gegoogelt


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ahhh ich habs gegoogelt



*hofft das nicht der andere teil der bilder angezeigt wurden*


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich schau nebenbei noch Fernsehn und aktualisier nur alle paar Minuten mal den Nachtschwärmer. Ich bin grad zu faul zum googlen, hab ich doch gesagt XD

Edit: Ach du meintest das von Rexo. Sorry ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich willn Trinkhorn hab aba kein geld


----------



## Maladin (8. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ahhh ich habs gegoogelt



Verlinke Jay ****** und du triffst Mr. Paddel


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rBHxuMAwSak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _o gott....schon wieder die bekannte furrw Theorie.....Noxiel ja hat man ja letztens gesehen als ich mit Jay Naylor angefangen habe (NICHT GOOGELN)......es gibt leider mehr Gleichgeschlechtlich Orientierte Fur's als Heten Fur's das gleiche gillt fur einen klitze kleinen teil der fur's das se Zoos sind ist aber ein totgeschwigenes Thema_



Naylor halte ich für einen der wenigen halbwegs talentierten Künstler in diesem Gebiet. Er wird auch entsprechend heftig beklaut. 
Und wieso "leider"? Dieser ganze Furry-Kram ist halt ein überwiegend schwuler fetisch, aber das find' ich jetzt nicht weiter tragisch. Viel schlimmer finde ich den zugegeben geringen Anteil derer, die auf die ganz kranken, unaussprechlichen Sachen stehen. Und ich werde auch nie verstehen, was daran so toll sein soll, sich wie ein Sportmaskottchen anzuziehen und auf irgendwelchen Conventions wie ein Gestörter mit wildfremden Menschen zu kuscheln. Aber wer drauf steht...


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> *hofft das nicht der andere teil der bilder angezeigt wurden*



lautet nicht eine der i-net regeln : "everywhere is a furryporn"?

ne es waren die vergleichweise normale


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Weiß das mit Alkohol und Zigaretten hier niemand? :/


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Verlinke Jay ***** und du triffst Mr. Paddel



Wie sieht Mr. Paddel eigentlich so aus?


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Verlinke Jay ****** und du triffst Mr. Paddel



hatte ich nicht vor keine sorge
ich dachte das war mr hausrecht
warte suche das foto


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2010)

_DOctor Who <3 This is my Timey Wimey Decektor Wibbly Wobbly Timey Wimey STuff_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdpRJwRpo1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Weiß das mit Alkohol und Zigaretten hier niemand? :/



wasn?
Achja und Furryporn ist lustig xD


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2010)

ja es gibt viele "lustige" sachen
hentai kp was noch


----------



## Maladin (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie sieht Mr. Paddel eigentlich so aus?



Wenn du wüsstest.

Ich ziehe meine Paddeldrohung zurück. Google spuckt ja ziemlich harmloses Zeug aus. Die Arbeiten von Jay Naylor sind auf jeden Fall gut gemacht. Ich kenne auch nicht so Massentaugliche Comics.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja es gibt viele "lustige" sachen
> hentai kp was noch



Hentai ist geil


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_ok....Mala kannst mich ma Paddeln....wiso musst ich anfangen mit Jay *****_


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hentai ist geil



Definitiv: Nein. Definitiv.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> wasn?
> Achja und Furryporn ist lustig xD



Wie viel Alkohol und Zigaretten ich mitnehmen darf, wenn ich nach Österreich fliege. Will Met mitnehmen, weil mein Freund, den ich besuche, keinen Met kennt. Und die Kernfrage ist, ob ich nur eine Flasche roten Met mitnehmen kann (750ml) oder auch noch eine Flasche normalen Met. Und mich interessiert, wie viel Zigaretten ich mitnehmen darf, und ob dafür nur die im Koffer zählen oder auch die im Handgepäck (falls ich jetzt beispielsweise ne ganze Stange Zigaretten mitnehme und damit halt eigentlich das Limit erreicht hab, aber noch ne angebrochene Packung im Handgepäck, ob ich im Falle des Falles, dass der Zoll mich anhält, auch noch die paar Kippen versteuern müsste und Strafe zahlen. Hab eigentlich keine Lust auf Stress mim Zoll ^^


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Definitiv: Nein. Definitiv.



simpsons hentai ist doch voll super ultra horny *hust*


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_Aber wen ihr ma so n richtig coolen Artist sehen wollt googelt ma culpeofox furaffinity der is absolut genial und mega niedlich im zeichen style_


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

Die Schwester meiner besseren Hälfte steht auf Yaoi und Sonic The Hedgehog Hentai.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wie viel Alkohol und Zigaretten ich mitnehmen darf, wenn ich nach Österreich fliege. Will Met mitnehmen, weil mein Freund, den ich besuche, keinen Met kennt. Und die Kernfrage ist, ob ich nur eine Flasche roten Met mitnehmen kann (750ml) oder auch noch eine Flasche normalen Met. Und mich interessiert, wie viel Zigaretten ich mitnehmen darf, und ob dafür nur die im Koffer zählen oder auch die im Handgepäck (falls ich jetzt beispielsweise ne ganze Stange Zigaretten mitnehme und damit halt eigentlich das Limit erreicht hab, aber noch ne angebrochene Packung im Handgepäck, ob ich im Falle des Falles, dass der Zoll mich anhält, auch noch die paar Kippen versteuern müsste und Strafe zahlen. Hab eigentlich keine Lust auf Stress mim Zoll ^^



fahr mitm zug. hatte mal 30l bier im koffer


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Die Schwester meiner besseren Hälfte steht auf Yaoi und Sonic The Hedgehog Hentai.



aaaach du scheisse!


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Die Schwester meiner besseren Hälfte steht auf Yaoi und Sonic The Hedgehog Hentai.



Ich mag Yaoi und co nett es reicht mir shcon das ich uber Beastiality sachen und co geflogen bin xD


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Die Schwester meiner besseren Hälfte steht auf Yaoi und Sonic The Hedgehog Hentai.



ich will nicht drüber nachdenken drecks kopfkino


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Aber wen ihr ma so n richtig coolen Artist sehen wollt googelt ma culpeofox furaffinity der is absolut genial und mega niedlich im zeichen style_



Mag mich mal jemand über dieses ganze Furry-Gedöns aufklären? Also.. Füchse sind niedlich, ja, aber verstehen tu ich diese Subkultur nicht.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Die Schwester meiner besseren Hälfte steht auf Yaoi und Sonic The Hedgehog Hentai.



Musst du all deine Gedanken niederschreiben?


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_SPort kanne dreckig sein <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> fahr mitm zug. hatte mal 30l bier im koffer



Flug: 65€.
Zug: 250€.

Reine Flugzeit: 1 Stunde, 15 Minuten
Reine Zugfahrzeit: 7 Stunden, 30 Minuten

Welches Verkehrsmittel ich bevorzuge, hat sich damit glaub ich erledigt


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mag mich mal jemand über dieses ganze Furry-Gedöns aufklären? Also.. Füchse sind niedlich, ja, aber verstehen tu ich diese Subkultur nicht.



Alles irre... alles Irre.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Ich mag Yaoi und co


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Musst du all deine Gedanken niederschreiben?



Gibt es nicht genau dafür diesen Thread?


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

Meno wiso findet man auf offentlichen Plattformen nur die entscharfte version von dem pic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2010)

kanns mir ja sagen was du willst aber meine freundin gefällt mir besser


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Flug: 65€.
> Zug: 250€.
> 
> Reine Flugzeit: 1 Stunde, 15 Minuten
> ...



also i fahr imma mitm zug  schick dochn packet


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alles irre... alles Irre.



Ja, ich glaub's auch langsam XD


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht genau dafür diesen Thread?



Nicht für so etwas :<


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> kanns mir ja sagen was du willst aber meine freundin gefällt mir besser



Deine Freundin ist ein Fuchs?


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> also i fahr imma mitm zug  schick dochn packet



Wieso fährstn mim Zug? Also... deutlich teurer und deutlich länger zu fahrn. In 7einhalb Stunden hab ich ja ein komplettes Buch gelesen oder Dreiviertel vom neuen Zelda für den DS durchgespielt oO

Denkst das Paket kommt, wenn ichs Montag abschicke, noch bis zum 20. an?


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine Freundin ist ein Fuchs?



nein ich meinte das frauen mir besser gefallen als all dieses hentai furry tentacle porn gedöhns


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

Mala ?? welches Tier magst du am meisten


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht für so etwas :<





Das sehen Einige anscheinend anders ^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nein ich meinte das frauen mir besser gefallen als all dieses hentai furry tentacle porn gedöhns



Definitiv: Ja. Definitiv.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Rexo? Magst du mir mal erklären, was es mir diesem ganzen Furry-Gedöns auf sich hat?


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2010)

dann kannst du heute aber nicht gut schlafen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Musst du all deine Gedanken niederschreiben?



Genau genommen halte ich mich ganz doll zurück, denn würde ich weiter ins Detail gehen, müsste ich gegen mindestens die Hälfte aller Forenregeln verstoßen! 

Apropos eklige Fetische:

Am Wochenende war Claires Familie zu Besuch, um ihren Geburtstag zu feiern und alle haben sich beim Kuchenessen mit Sahne bekleckert. Als ich gesagt habe, dass es hier aussieht, als würden wir einen japanischen Film drehen, haben zwei Mädels vor Lachen den Kuchen im hohen Bogen ausgespuckt, der Rest hat es net kapiert.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

ich bin mal kurz wech bis gleich


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Rexo? Magst du mir mal erklären, was es mir diesem ganzen Furry-Gedöns auf sich hat?



Was gibt es da gross zu erklaren ??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dann kannst du heute aber nicht gut schlafen



Ach, ich bin viel gewöhnt


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Rexo? Magst du mir mal erklären, was es mir diesem ganzen Furry-Gedöns auf sich hat?


Ich habe es dir doch schon erklärt 
Btw: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furry



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Apropos eklige Fetische:
> 
> Am Wochenende war Claires Familie zu Besuch, um ihren Geburtstag zu feiern und alle haben sich beim Kuchenessen mit Sahne bekleckert. Als ich gesagt habe, dass es hier aussieht, als würden wir einen japanischen Film drehen, haben zwei Mädels vor Lachen den Kuchen im hohen Bogen ausgespuckt, der Rest hat es net kapiert.



Du bist durch und durch versaut.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ich bin mal kurz wech bis gleich



gehst dir einen wedeln wa?


----------



## Maladin (9. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Mala ?? welches Tier magst du am meisten



Ich habe ziemlich gern Katzen um mich, die mich wahrnehmen aber Distanz halten.

Aber die Fox Deviations sind schon ziemlich genial. Danke für den Tipp Rexo.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Genau genommen halte ich mich ganz doll zurück, denn würde ich weiter ins Detail gehen, müsste ich gegen mindestens die Hälfte aller Forenregeln verstoßen!
> 
> Apropos eklige Fetische:
> 
> Am Wochenende war Claires Familie zu Besuch, um ihren Geburtstag zu feiern und alle haben sich beim Kuchenessen mit Sahne bekleckert. Als ich gesagt habe, dass es hier aussieht, als würden wir einen japanischen Film drehen, haben zwei Mädels vor Lachen den Kuchen im hohen Bogen ausgespuckt, der Rest hat es net kapiert.



Scheinst n lustiger zu sei bekomme ich deine ica nummer xD habe erts einen Modi drin 

Aber der mit dem J FIlm is net schlecht


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Was gibt es da gross zu erklaren ??



Ihr mögt Füchse. Ja. Schön.

Ich mag Panther und Raubkatzen. Trotzdem gibt es dafür keine "ACH WIE SÜSS DAS GEZEICHNET IST"-Subkultur im Internet. Und Furry kommt mir irgendwie genauso vor oO


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist durch und durch versaut.



Yup. Und ich habe genau aufgepasst, welche Mädels den Spruch kapiert und drüber gelacht haben - die rufe ich an, falls es - Gott bewahre - mit Claire mal nicht mehr so gut läuft.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ihr mögt Füchse. Ja. Schön.
> 
> Ich mag Panther und Raubkatzen. Trotzdem gibt es dafür keine "ACH WIE SÜSS DAS GEZEICHNET IST"-Subkultur im Internet. Und Furry kommt mir irgendwie genauso vor oO



Ich glaube, dass es genau solche Subkulturen auch für Panther und Raubkatzen gibt.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe es dir doch schon erklärt
> Btw: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furry



Aaaach... Beim Fernseh gucken was auf Wiki zu lesen ist öde...


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Yup. Und ich habe genau aufgepasst, welche Mädels den Spruch kapiert und drüber gelacht haben - die rufe ich an, falls es - Gott bewahre - mit Claire mal nicht mehr so gut läuft.



Du planst schon vor? Oh, oh, nicht gut Kitten


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich habe ziemlich gern Katzen um mich, die mich wahrnehmen aber Distanz halten.
> 
> Aber die Fox Deviations sind schon ziemlich genial. Danke für den Tipp Rexo.



Kein Thema es gibt auch eine recht bekannte WoW Kunstlerin die richtig richtig gute Bilder veroffentlicht wen ich darf mocht ich gerne n parr posten keine angst die sind jugendfrei aber recht figut betont sin meistens zeibliche(trozt weiblicher zeichnerin)


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2010)

doppelpost...


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass es genau solche Subkulturen auch für Panther und Raubkatzen gibt.



Na ja... Aber was bringen mir Mensch-Raubkatzen-Comics? Ich meine, ich schau mir schon gerne hübsch gezeichnete Bilder an, auch von Tieren - Aber von Tieren und dann ANDERE Bilder von Menschen. Nicht beides in einer "Person"?!


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2010)

lass es dir doch vorlesen


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ihr mögt Füchse. Ja. Schön.
> 
> Ich mag Panther und Raubkatzen. Trotzdem gibt es dafür keine "ACH WIE SÜSS DAS GEZEICHNET IST"-Subkultur im Internet. Und Furry kommt mir irgendwie genauso vor oO



Das Panther und Raubkatzen Grene epxlodiert vor Kunstlern zobei Drachen *seufz*selten sind


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Na ja... Aber was bringen mir Mensch-Raubkatzen-Comics? Ich meine, ich schau mir schon gerne hübsch gezeichnete Bilder an, auch von Tieren - Aber von Tieren und dann ANDERE Bilder von Menschen. Nicht beides in einer "Person"?!



Tja, ich sag es ja: Irre 
Sie haben halt andere Vorstellungen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ihr mögt Füchse. Ja. Schön.
> 
> Ich mag Panther und Raubkatzen. Trotzdem gibt es dafür keine "ACH WIE SÜSS DAS GEZEICHNET IST"-Subkultur im Internet. Und Furry kommt mir irgendwie genauso vor oO



Im Endeffekt ist "furry" ein Label, das ein paar völlig perverse Freaks nutzen, um zu demonstrieren, dass sie tolerant und offen gegenüber jeder noch so kranken und extremen sexuellen Neigung sind. Einige haben Fantasien, ihren Partnern als Nahrung zu dienen und halten das in Bildern und Geschichten fest, andere stehen auf diverse Ausscheidungen, welche ich hier nicht genauer beschreiben will und andere wiederum stehen sogar auf Tiere an sich oder darauf, sich wie ein Baby zu benehmen, Windeln zu tragen... Es gibt durchaus auch "Furries", die mögen einfach nur die teilweise echt tollen Zeichnungen, die mit der ganzen Geschichte einhergehen und haben keine abartigen Neigungen, aber die sind halt doch eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2010)

will jmd nen ekeliges video sehen?

oh wait wenn ich das poste werde ich gebannt 
aber ich will wissen ob das echt oder fake ist ...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du planst schon vor? Oh, oh, nicht gut Kitten



Der kluge Mann baut vor - bin bereits einmal geschieden, aus sowas lernt man.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

EIner meiner Grossten Favoriten in den arists reihen
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4355088/


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Danke Kitten. Genau das wollte ich lesen.

Und was mir beim ersten Satz im Wiki-Artikel aufgefallen ist: Anthropomorphe Tiere. Um mich mal selbst zu zitieren:



> Aber von Tieren und dann ANDERE Bilder von Menschen. Nicht beides in einer "Person"?!



AHA! Genau darum geht es ja!

Ehrlich.. Razyl hatte Recht


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist "furry" ein Label, das ein paar völlig perverse Freaks nutzen, um zu demonstrieren, dass sie tolerant und offen gegenüber jeder noch so kranken und extremen sexuellen Neigung sind. Einige haben Fantasien, ihren Partnern als Nahrung zu dienen und halten das in Bildern und Geschichten fest, andere stehen auf diverse Ausscheidungen, welche ich hier nicht genauer beschreiben will und andere wiederum stehen sogar auf Tiere an sich oder darauf, sich wie ein Baby zu benehmen, Windeln zu tragen... Es gibt durchaus auch "Furries", die mögen einfach nur die teilweise echt tollen Zeichnungen, die mit der ganzen Geschichte einhergehen und haben keine abartigen Neigungen, aber die sind halt doch eher die Ausnahme.



Danke... mir wird gleich schlecht. -.- Bääääh ><



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Der kluge Mann baut vor - bin bereits einmal geschieden, aus sowas lernt man.



Ach, mit dir und Claire klappt das schon


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ehrlich.. Razyl hatte Recht



Ich tu, was ich kann...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, mit dir und Claire klappt das schon



Da bin ich mir auch sicher.  Und im allerschlimmsten Fall ist ihre kleine Schwester auch voll hodd! ^^


----------



## TheStormrider (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl wirklich. Doppelpost muss doch nicht sein.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2010)

jetzt bin ich doch weg bye 

*bussy*


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

Grendel <3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-qwp-TBHM0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir auch sicher.  Und im allerschlimmsten Fall ist ihre kleine Schwester auch voll hodd! ^^



XD Du hast zuviel Freizeit 



TheStormrider schrieb:


> Razyl wirklich. Doppelpost muss doch nicht sein.



Doch, muss sein.


----------



## TheStormrider (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> XD Du hast zuviel Freizeit



Was erwartest du von buffed Moderatoren. Die arbeiten doch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Maladin (9. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> EIner meiner Grossten Favoriten in den arists reihen
> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4355088/



Ziemlich niedlich 

Ja - ich gebe zu, Furry Comics sind schon toll. Ich persönlich kenne auch die WoW Bilder, die du angesprochen hast. Die sind aber teilweise etwas sehr ... direkt. Man kann weibliche Reize auch dezent und trotzdem hocherotisch darstellen.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

Mir is langweilig*muss drang wiederstehen scheisse zu boset xD*


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir auch sicher.  Und im allerschlimmsten Fall ist ihre kleine Schwester auch voll hodd! ^^



Vorsorgen ist ja auch nicht verkehrt. Umschauen darf man sich doch mal.

Mach ich auch, und ich bin auch in ner Beziehung. Das heißt für mich nicht, dass ich keine Kontakte knüpfen darf, freundschaftlicher Art eben. Auch wenn ich davon überzeugt bin, dass meine Beziehung was Festes ist... Also ich kann Kitten verstehn ^^


Wer hat nochmal gesagt, dass ich nicht gut schlafen kann, wenn ich weiß, was Furrys nun darstellen... Ich erinnere mich gerade an einen Artikel aus dem NEON, als ein Mann (Moment, ich pack den Rest in nen Spoiler, falls hier Leute anwesend sind, denen das auf den Magen schlägt):



Spoiler



als ein Mann sich von einem Hengst rektal befriedigen ließ und daraufhin an einer Darmperforation starb.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ziemlich niedlich
> 
> Ja - ich gebe zu, Furry Comics sind schon toll. Ich persönlich kenne auch die WoW Bilder, die du angesprochen hast. Die sind aber teilweise etwas sehr ... direkt. Man kann weibliche Reize auch dezent und trotzdem hocherotisch darstellen.



Dann lieber James Hardiman.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ziemlich niedlich
> 
> Ja - ich gebe zu, Furry Comics sind schon toll. Ich persönlich kenne auch die WoW Bilder, die du angesprochen hast. Die sind aber teilweise etwas sehr ... direkt. Man kann weibliche Reize auch dezent und trotzdem hocherotisch darstellen.



AUf die Mannlichen gehen wir jetzt mal gar nich ein xD die sind untenrum meistens etwas bewaffneter als man sein sollte xD


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> als ein Mann sich von einem Hengst rektal befriedigen ließ und daraufhin an einer Darmperforation starb.



O M G


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> O M G



Da war die Kacke aber echt am Dampfen...


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Da war die Kacke aber echt am Dampfen...



xD
Du bist definitiv krank im Hirn.


----------



## TheStormrider (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Da war die Kacke aber echt am Dampfen...


Man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben, aber made my day (bis jetzt jedenfalls)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> xD
> Du bist definitiv krank im Hirn.



Du klingst wie meine Eltern, als ich die Jahrtausendwende auf dem Klo gefeiert habe.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_Scheisse der kanne besser Industrial Tanzen als ich xD
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ye03jmD4JWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheStormrider (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Du klingst wie meine Eltern, als ich die Jahrtausendwende auf dem Klo gefeiert habe.



Freiwillig oder gezwungenermaßen?


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> xD
> Du bist definitiv krank im Hirn.



Tz. Der Spruch passt doch.

Der passte übrigens auch in dem Winter, als meine Katze einen Schlaganfall hatte und wir sie wieder daheim hatten, sie musste wohl mal und ich bin mit ihr raus, weil ihr Gleichgewichtssinn in der Zeit... Sagen wir mal, nicht sehr ausgeprägt war. Tjoah, es lag Schnee, meine Katze hat ihren Haufen abgesetzt und ich hab runter zu meiner Mutter gerufen: "Hey! Hier is die Kacke echt am Dampfen!" Der Kommentar meiner Mutter dazu war: "Wir haben dich genau richtig erzogen."


Edit: Was mir gerade dazu einfällt (und weil ich keinen Doppelpost setzen will), ich hatte sogar für eine kurze Zeit Angst vor einem temporären Ban aus dem Buffed-Forum. Aber diese Geschichte wollte ich euch einfach nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Freiwillig oder gezwungenermaßen?



Mit voller Absicht! Erinnert sich noch jemand an Silvester 1999-2000? Jeder meinte, irgendwas gaaaanz Ausgefallenes machen zu müssen. Einige haben Flüge gebucht, um durch zig Zeitzonen zu fliegen und Neujahr gleich dreimal am Stück zu feiern und überall gab es diese nervigen Pärchen, die sich für sooo kreativ hielten: "Höhöhö, wir poppen ins neue Jahrtausend!" Ich habe bis zum Countdown gewartet, mich auf die Schüssel gehockt und ins neue Jahrtausend gesch...*hust*


----------



## TheStormrider (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Tz. Der Spruch passt doch.
> 
> Der passte übrigens auch in dem Winter, als meine Katze einen Schlaganfall hatte und wir sie wieder daheim hatten, sie musste wohl mal und ich bin mit ihr raus, weil ihr Gleichgewichtssinn in der Zeit... Sagen wir mal, nicht sehr ausgeprägt war. Tjoah, es lag Schnee, meine Katze hat ihren Haufen abgesetzt und ich hab runter zu meiner Mutter gerufen: "Hey! Hier is die Kacke echt am Dampfen!" Der Kommentar meiner Mutter dazu war: "Wir haben dich genau richtig erzogen."



Immerhin lag nur der Haufen und nicht die Katze im Schnee als du den Spruch gesagt hast.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Mit voller Absicht! Erinnert sich noch jemand an Silvester 1999-2000? Jeder meinte, irgendwas gaaaanz Ausgefallenes machen zu müssen. Einige haben Flüge gebucht, um durch zig Zeitzonen zu fliegen und Neujahr gleich dreimal am Stück zu feiern und überall gab es diese nervigen Pärchen, die sich für sooo kreativ hielten: "Höhöhö, wir poppen ins neue Jahrtausend!" Ich habe bis zum Countdown gewartet, mich auf die Schüssel gehockt und ins neue Jahrtausend gesch...*hust*





Ich glaub, ich hab damals einfach ganz normal gefeiert. Die letzten drei Jahre hab ich mit meiner besten Freundin "gefeiert". Einmal mit ihrem Stiefbruder und zwei Kumpels mit Guitar Hero, ein Jahr nur wir beide und letztes Jahr mit einer ihrer Freundinnen. Raclette bis zum Abwinken drei Tage lang, Videospiele, um 12 drei "Aus-Prinzip-Böller" anzünden und dann wieder zocken. Ich hab Silvester nie besser gefeiert.


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2010)

Devon won't go to heaven 
She's another lost soul, about to be 
mine again 
Leave her we will recieve her 
It is beyond your control 
will you ever meet again

 Devon no longer living 
Who had been rendered unwhole 
As a little child, 
she was taken 
and then forsaken 
you will remember it all 
Let it fill your mind again

 Devon lies beyond this portal 
take the word of one immortal

Ich liebe Disturbed :<

Btw claire aus lost ist niedlich >.>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






harharharharh >_<


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Edit: Was mir gerade dazu einfällt (und weil ich keinen Doppelpost setzen will), ich hatte sogar für eine kurze Zeit Angst vor einem temporären Ban aus dem Buffed-Forum. Aber diese Geschichte wollte ich euch einfach nicht vorenthalten



Bans kommen in den besten Familien vor. Ich hatte auch schon Sperren von Tikume wegen OT-Spam und eine von Lilly weil ich einen User fragte, ob er grad' kacken war, als das Hirn verteilt wurde. Ist aber schon ein Jahr her oder so. *flöt*


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Bans kommen in den besten Familien vor. Ich hatte auch schon Sperren von Tikume wegen OT-Spam und eine von Lilly weil ich einen User fragte, ob er grad' kacken war, als das Hirn verteilt wurde. Ist aber schon ein Jahr her oder so. *flöt*



Berserker war halt schon immer ein Rebell...


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Bans kommen in den besten Familien vor. Ich hatte auch schon Sperren von Tikume wegen OT-Spam und eine von Lilly weil ich einen User fragte, ob er grad' kacken war, als das Hirn verteilt wurde. Ist aber schon ein Jahr her oder so. *flöt*



Diese Kommentare verkneif ich mir im Forum. Aber im RL hat diese Frage schon zu Perma-Bans aus ganz persönlichen Kreisen geführt - Ob ich allerdings in diesen Kreisen je verkehren möchte, wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_LOL......Der Typp is echt scheisse gut und Mario und Luigi sind keine bruder die sind n parr das sieht man in dem video bei 3:24

Da gibt es aber einige echt gute Cosplays in dem Video

Das Big Paddy COsplay is recht gut gemacht




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=06lN0N478kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## TheStormrider (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Diese Kommentare verkneif ich mir im Forum. Aber im RL hat diese Frage schon zu Perma-Bans aus ganz persönlichen Kreisen geführt - Ob ich allerdings in diesen Kreisen je verkehren möchte, wage ich zu bezweifeln


Naja ich weiß ja nicht was solche Kommentare bei dem "verkehren in ganz persönlichen Kreisen" zu tun hat. Der Perma-Ban ist natürlich hart ;P


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2010)

So, jetzt wissen wir auch warum Berserker seit 5 Minuten nachdem ich das Bild gepostet habe nichts mehr schreibt aber noch im Thread ist... 

Bitte mit Kleenex!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Oktober 2010)

Also mein Spiel des Jahres war ja Flower


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Naja ich weiß ja nicht was solche Kommentare bei dem "verkehren in ganz persönlichen Kreisen" zu tun hat. Der Perma-Ban ist natürlich hart ;P



Mit "ganz persönlichen Kreisen" meinte ich "Cliquen", bei denen ich es mir ordentlich mit der Frage verschissen hab. Besonders gern gesehen in Kombination mit "Ich wollte mich geistig mit dir duellieren, aber sorry, sehe du bist unbewaffnet." Sicher sind einem viele Ähs, einer aus der Clique, der merkt, dass das eine Beleidigung war und diverse Schimpfwörter, die ich hier nicht zitieren möchte, sowie eben Perma-Bans aus eben diesen Kreisen 


Tante Edith sagt: In der Schulzeit immer sehr wirkungsvoll, wenn man an der Bushaltestelle seine Ruhe vor diversen Hauptschülern haben wollte. Womit ich NICHT sage, dass Hauptschüler durch die Bank weg dumm sind - Ich habe auch Freunde, die "nur" einen Hauptschulabschluss haben.


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2010)

Kaum postet man das Foto einer attraktiven Frau ist der Thread leer >_>


----------



## TheStormrider (9. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kaum postet man das Foto einer attraktiven Frau ist der Thread leer >_>




Dafür haben sich wahrscheinlich innerhalb von Sekunden diverse andere Seiten gefüllt =)


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kaum postet man das Foto einer attraktiven Frau ist der Thread leer >_>



Ja, schäm dich. Dabei ist Olivia Wilde viel attraktiver:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ja, schäm dich. Dabei ist Olivia Wilde viel attraktiver:



Find ich nicht >_> ich mag viel mehr niedliche Frauen als "schöne" frauen ._.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLtGLjvvYhA[/youtube]

das ist so legendary xD


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

Hehe xD Der Text is ja ma derbe aber der Tanz besser




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jYqAOwcvLYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> So, jetzt wissen wir auch warum Berserker seit 5 Minuten nachdem ich das Bild gepostet habe nichts mehr schreibt aber noch im Thread ist...
> 
> Bitte mit Kleenex!



Wieso Kleenex? Dafür hockt doch Claire unterm Schreibtisch.


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wieso Kleenex? Dafür hockt doch Claire unterm Schreibtisch.



Warum bist du nur hier so locker und sonst nicht ._.

aber was macht die denn da unten? sucht die büroklammern oder wie?


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Find ich nicht >_> ich mag viel mehr niedliche Frauen als "schöne" frauen ._.



Also irgendwie find ich diese... Wie heißt sie? Aus Lost halt.. nicht wirklich niedlich. Niedlich find ich andere Frauen... Mir fällt grad keine ein, aber wenn, lass ich dich daran teil haben.


@Kitten: Ich hoffe, du hast ihr wenigstens ein Kissen für unter die Knie gegeben.


----------



## TheStormrider (9. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum bist du nur hier so locker und sonst nicht ._.
> 
> aber was macht die denn da unten? sucht die büroklammern oder wie?


Man kann nicht immer locker drauf sein. Manchmal muss man eben *hart *sein im Leben.*
*


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum bist du nur hier so locker und sonst nicht ._.



Ich kenn Kitten eigentlich nur so locker?  Hab ich was verpasst?

Edit: Es gibt natürlich Situationen, in denen auch Kitten mal klar machen muss:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rnOPr4njdkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2010)

Kitten hat mich mal gebannt weil ich eine bestimmte Website im Affekt genannt habe und er hat genau in der Zeit gepostet das der nächste nen Bann kriegt >_<

aber England macht Kitten locker...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4p8fvgEYWk[/youtube]


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_@Kitten komme doch bitte mal ICQ on _


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Uh, kriegt man bei 500 Einträgen den vierten Punkt unter dem Registrierdatum? Gar nicht bemerkt...


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Uh, kriegt man bei 500 Einträgen den vierten Punkt unter dem Registrierdatum? Gar nicht bemerkt...



Die kriegst du erst wenn du... ach nein ich lass den perversen Witz jetzt >.>

Ich geh lieber mal schlafen..

nacht ihr... und am montag morgen alle daumen drücken


----------



## TheStormrider (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Uh, kriegt man bei 500 Einträgen den vierten Punkt unter dem Registrierdatum? Gar nicht bemerkt...



Dann muss ich diesen Beitrag ja nurnoch 20 mal posten ... sorry Forums laaag.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es hier keinen Torchwood oder Doctor Who Fan auser mir xD


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Die kriegst du erst wenn du... ach nein ich lass den perversen Witz jetzt >.>
> 
> Ich geh lieber mal schlafen..
> 
> nacht ihr... und am montag morgen alle daumen drücken



Wofür auch immer ich dir die Daumen drücken soll - Falls ich wach bin, tu ich das.

Und Nein, ich hab noch nicht unter Kittens, ZAMs oder sonstwessens Schreibtisch gekniet


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_Ohne Worte xD





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=gAA8UzZReLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wofür auch immer ich dir die Daumen drücken soll - Falls ich wach bin, tu ich das.
> 
> Und Nein, ich hab noch nicht unter Kittens, ZAMs oder sonstwessens Schreibtisch gekniet



Du bist so versaut >_< würde man dir ja gar nicht geben


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich und versaut? Da ist das buffed-Forum dran Schuld.


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich und versaut? Da ist das buffed-Forum dran Schuld.



Ich weiss jetzt warum ich single bin, Danke.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kitten hat mich mal gebannt weil ich eine bestimmte Website im Affekt genannt habe und er hat genau in der Zeit gepostet das der nächste nen Bann kriegt >_<
> 
> aber England macht Kitten locker...
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4p8fvgEYWk[/youtube]



Alter! Jetzt zieh' Dir doch endlich mal den Stock aus dem Arsch und mach' Dich locker!  Ich habe das nicht gemacht, um Dir auf die Nerven zu gehen oder weil ich irgendeinen persönlichen Hass auf Dich habe - die Verwarnung war nur ganz dick und breit angekündigt und dann kommst Du vorbei und BAM - die Seite grade noch mal gepostet. Vielleicht war's ein Fall von "zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort", aber das waren nur 2 Tage, die Verwarnstufe ist seit Ewigkeiten wieder auf null und ich habe Dich auch nicht anhand Deiner IP zurückverfolgt und Dir die Russen auf den Hals gehetzt, so wie ich das bei anderen Usern mache. Seid alle cool! Du! Sei cool!


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich und versaut? Da ist das buffed-Forum dran Schuld.



Das behaupte ich auch immer. Glauben tuts niemand :<


Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Alter! Jetzt zieh' Dir doch endlich mal den Stock aus dem Arsch und mach' Dich locker!  Ich habe das nicht gemacht, um Dir auf die Nerven zu gehen oder weil ich irgendeinen persönlichen Hass auf Dich habe - die Verwarnung war nur ganz dick und breit angekündigt und dann kommst Du vorbei und BAM - die Seite grade noch mal gepostet. Vielleicht war's ein Fall von "zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort", aber das waren nur 2 Tage, die Verwarnung ist seit Ewigkeiten weg und ich habe Dich auch nicht anhand Deiner IP zurückverfolgt und Dir die Russen auf den Hals gehetzt, so wie ich das bei anderen Usern mache. Seid alle cool! Du! Sei cool!



Bei mir waren noch keine Russen :<


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir schon. Allerdings wusste ich damals nicht einmal, was buffed ist, bzw. bezweifle ich, dass es diese Seite damals schon gegeben hat. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte und die soll ein ander Mal erzählt werden.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_Wuhu ich bin unsichtbar*sich auszieht und nackt durch die Buffed Redaktion lauf*_


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Bei mir schon. Allerdings wusste ich damals nicht einmal, was buffed ist, bzw. bezweifle ich, dass es diese Seite damals schon gegeben hat. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte und die soll ein ander Mal erzählt werden.



So, nun ist ein "ander Mal". Erzähl!


----------



## TheStormrider (9. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wuhu ich bin unsichtbar*sich auszieht und nackt durch die Buffed Redaktion lauf*_


Oh Gott, zum Glück muss ich das nicht sehen!


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

Clockwork Orange <3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hZOFPy1FJY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, nun ist ein "ander Mal". Erzähl!



Nö, ich erzähle nicht gerne über Kindheitstraumen, die mit einer festen Zahnspange, einem russischen Kieferorthopäden, einer kleinen schneemaus allein zu Haus und anderen Russen zu tun hat.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> aber was macht die denn da unten? sucht die büroklammern oder wie?



Den extradicken Pritt-Stift.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nö, ich erzähle nicht gerne über Kindheitstraumen, die mit einer festen Zahnspange, einem russischen Kieferorthopäden, einer kleinen schneemaus allein zu Haus und anderen Russen zu tun hat.



Jetzt wird es interessant. Hast du dich mit der russischen Mafia angelegt? o.O


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es interessant. Hast du dich mit der russischen Mafia angelegt? o.O



Mit 12? Sicherlich nicht.

Edit: Damit du Ruhe gibst: 3 Russen vor meiner Tür, die... sagen wir mal... damals ungefähr doppelt so groß und breit waren wie ich, wollten mit meinem Vater sprechen. Der war aber (wie gerade erwähnt) nicht zu Hause, wollten sie mir nicht glauben, hab ich gesagt "Sie haben kein Recht, mich als Lügnerin darzustellen, verlassen Sie das Grundstück", hab die Tür zugeschlagen, den Schlüssel von innen reingesteckt, meinen Vater angerufen, der durch den Garten hier reinkam und die Männer in Grün gerufen hat. Was danach passiert ist, keine Ahnung, kann ich mich nicht mehr dran erinnern. Ich hab auch kurz nachdem ich die Tür zugeschlagen hatte einen Heulanfall gekriegt, aber bis ich die in ihre Schranken gewiesen hab, hab ich noch ganz cool mit fester Stimme geredet


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mit 12? Sicherlich nicht.



Hm, bei Kitten hätte ich es zugetraut, dass er mit 12 schon Präsident gewesen wäre. Aber egal, das ist Nebensache.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_*nackt an Maladin vorbeirennt*

WWUUUHHHUUU!!!_


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, bei Kitten hätte ich es zugetraut, dass er mit 12 schon Präsident gewesen wäre. Aber egal, das ist Nebensache.



Hmm... Mit 14 habe ich eine Organisation gegen einen Mitschüler gegründet und kam damit in die Nachrichten, mit 16 habe ich mein erstes Buch geschrieben und mit 20 hab' ich sogar mal geheiratet und ein Kind in die Welt gesetzt. Präsident war ich soweit ich weiß noch nicht, aber ich war mal der Auserwählte einer heidnischen Sekte. Wir mussten auf irgendeinem Frühlingsfest zuschauen, wie ein Typ im Hirschkostüm den heidnischen Gott "Beltane" verkörpert und eine Tussi beglückt hatte, die aussah wie ein Busch. So ein Scheiß!


----------



## TheStormrider (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hmm... Mit 14 habe ich eine Organisation gegen einen Mitschüler gegründet und kam damit in die Nachrichten, mit 16 habe ich mein erstes Buch geschrieben und mit 20 hab' ich sogar mal geheiratet und ein Kind in die Welt gesetzt. Präsident war ich soweit ich weiß noch nicht, aber ich war mal der Auserwählte einer heidnischen Sekte. Wir mussten auf irgendeinem Frühlingsfest zuschauen, wie ein Typ im Hirschkostüm den heidnischen Gott "Beltane" verkörpert und eine Tussi beglückt hatte, die aussah wie ein Busch. So ein Scheiß!


Schau weniger Filme und zock weniger. Das nicht gut für deine kognitiven Fähigkeiten.


----------



## Maladin (9. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _*nackt an Maladin vorbeirennt*
> 
> WWUUUHHHUUU!!!_



_*mit Zwiebelmett eingerieben hinterherflitz*_

Respektiere die Forenrichtlinien


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hmm... Mit 14 habe ich eine Organisation gegen einen Mitschüler gegründet und kam damit in die Nachrichten, mit 16 habe ich mein erstes Buch geschrieben und mit 20 hab' ich sogar mal geheiratet und ein Kind in die Welt gesetzt. Präsident war ich soweit ich weiß noch nicht, aber ich war mal der Auserwählte einer heidnischen Sekte. Wir mussten auf irgendeinem Frühlingsfest zuschauen, wie ein Typ im Hirschkostüm den heidnischen Gott "Beltane" verkörpert und eine Tussi beglückt hatte, die aussah wie ein Busch. So ein Scheiß!



WTF? o.O
Dein Leben ist voller Kuriositäten... o_O


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Schau weniger Filme und zock weniger. Das nicht gut für deine kognitiven Fähigkeiten.







Aber wer Beltane ist, muss ich jetzt tatsächlich googlen.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Respektiere die Forenrichtlinien



Gehört deine Autorität da auch zu?



Edit: Ich fall schon von selbst auf die Knie und entschuldige mich für den Doppelpost


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> _*mit Zwiebelmett eingerieben hinterherflitz*_
> 
> Respektiere die Forenrichtlinien



_WUHU!!!*weiter flitz* Fang mich doch xD_


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Edit: Ich fall schon von selbst auf die Knie und entschuldige mich für den Doppelpost



Wo Du schon mal unten bist... *zwinker*
Ähem. Okay, das geht jetzt zu weit. lol


----------



## TheStormrider (9. Oktober 2010)

Wird still hier. Rexo und Maladin scheinen wohl gut beschäftigt zu sein. Was Razyl und schnee treiben will ich ja garnicht wissen ;P


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Wird still hier. *Rexo und Maladin scheinen wohl gut beschäftigt zu sein*. Was Razyl und schnee treiben will ich ja garnicht wissen ;P


_
Was willst damit sagen xD_


----------



## TheStormrider (9. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Was willst damit sagen xD_


Ich will damit garnichts sagen. Aber was interpretierst du da rein? ...


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wo Du schon mal unten bist... *zwinker*
> Ähem. Okay, das geht jetzt zu weit. lol



Aber nur, wenn ich dafür noch 10 Punkte unter meinem Registrierdatum bekomme!

Ach Moment, du bist vergeben, ich bin vergeben... Ein andermal. Vielleicht. 



Was soll ich denn so mit Razyl treiben? Euch die Russenmafia auf den Hals hetzen? 


Tante Edith fordert mich dazu auf, noch hinzuzufügen, dass ICH nicht mit diesen Andeutungen angefangen habe.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach Moment, du bist vergeben, ich bin vergeben... Ein andermal. Vielleicht.



Man muss sich ja Möglichkeiten offen halten.  Und Dein Freund macht mir nix aus, ich bin kein eifersüchtiger Mensch. ^^


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

Wir sind umzingelt!!.....Carcharoth is hier um mich zu fangen*sich versteck*


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Man muss sich ja Möglichkeiten offen halten.  Und Dein Freund macht mir nix aus, ich bin kein eifersüchtiger Mensch. ^^



Dass mein Freund dir nichts ausmacht, glaub ich dir aufs Wort. Andersrum wär's wahrscheinlich der Fall. Außerdem bin ich eine treue Seele 

A propos... Ich hab dich im MSN mal geaddet, bist du da jemals online?


----------



## TheStormrider (9. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Wir sind umzingelt!!.....Carcharoth is hier um mich zu fangen*sich versteck*


Jetzt wirds aber wild bei euch.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Uh, kriegt man bei 500 Einträgen den vierten Punkt unter dem Registrierdatum? Gar nicht bemerkt...



Den fünften Punkt gibts für Flensburg :>


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Den fünften Punkt gibts für Flensburg :>



Ach nö. Wundert mich sowieso, dass ich auf der Arbeit noch keinen Punkt in Flensburg kassiert hab, wenn ich nach Hessen fahren muss


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dass mein Freund dir nichts ausmacht, glaub ich dir aufs Wort. Andersrum wär's wahrscheinlich der Fall. Außerdem bin ich eine treue Seele
> 
> A propos... Ich hab dich im MSN mal geaddet, bist du da jemals online?



Ich benutze einen Universal-Messenger und logge mich so in ICQ, AIM, YM, MSN, Skype, IRC und vermutlich noch irgendwas ein, was ich gerade einfach nur vergesse. Ich bin dort aber allenfalls sporadisch anzutreffen - wenn ich dort einlogge, hat das zu 99% mit meiner Arbeit zu tun und in diesem Moment bin ich fast immer mit Olli oder Flo im Gespräch vertieft und nicht sehr ansprechbar.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_U....ich wusst nich ma das auf der WGT Cyber Goths anzutreffen sind xD_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IhmMm4ro5do

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Wir sind umzingelt!!.....Carcharoth is hier um mich zu fangen*sich versteck*



*sucht nach dem Elektroschocker*


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich benutze einen Universal-Messenger und logge mich so in ICQ, AIM, YM, MSN, Skype, IRC und vermutlich noch irgendwas ein, was ich gerade einfach nur vergesse. Ich bin dort aber allenfalls sporadisch anzutreffen - wenn ich dort einlogge, hat das zu 99% mit meiner Arbeit zu tun und in diesem Moment bin ich fast immer mit Olli oder Flo im Gespräch vertieft und nicht sehr ansprechbar.



Tz also wirklich. Jetzt wollte ich dich mit Emoticons, Animoticons und Rrrrings zuspammen und du bist kaum online und wenn dann nicht mal mit MSN selbst. Püh!


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> *sucht nach dem Elektroschocker*


_oo..oo...*Carch anrempelt und weglauf*Muahahaha_....;bin der FLitze King von Buffed*weiter durch die redaktionlauf*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Tz also wirklich. Jetzt wollte ich dich mit Emoticons, Animoticons und Rrrrings zuspammen und du bist kaum online und wenn dann nicht mal mit MSN selbst. Püh!



MSN selbst benutze ich nur für versaute Video-Chat-Sessions.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _oo..oo...*Carch anrempelt und weglauf*Muahahaha_....;bin der FLitze King von Buffed*weiter durch die redaktionlauf*



*elektroden an alles rumhängende anschliess*

STROM!


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> MSN selbst benutze ich nur für versaute Video-Chat-Sessions.



Ja, genau dafür hab ich mir MSN ursprünglich mal angeschafft.


----------



## Maladin (9. Oktober 2010)

Die können ja besser Shamisen spielen als ich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x_CzD0GBD-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Oktober 2010)

Viel Spass
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XF7z3fihLGs


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> *elektroden an alles rumhängende anschliess*
> 
> STROM!


 WAAAAAAH.....*dampften auf dem boden lieg*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ja, genau dafür hab ich mir MSN ursprünglich mal angeschafft.



Kann aber für einige merkwürdige Momente sorgen. Habe mich mal von einem Mädel zum Video-Chat überreden lassen, der war völlig harmlos und angezogen und einfach nur Grimassen schneiden - ich glaube, die war so um die 14 und selbst ich kenne Grenzen.  Na ja, die ganze Sache blieb so lange harmlos, bis plötzlich die Mutter splitternackt ins Zimmer marschiert kam, sich in aller Seelenruhe irgendwas aus dem Kleiderschrank gefischt hat und wieder aus dem Bild verschwand. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sie noch nie irgendwas von Videochat gehört hat.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_Ich wusste noch ma das Goths so geil drauf sein konnen_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GT9BgwFxRUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Kann aber für einige merkwürdige Momente sorgen. Habe mich mal von einem Mädel zum Video-Chat überreden lassen, der war völlig harmlos und angezogen und einfach nur Grimassen schneiden - ich glaube, die war so um die 14 *und selbst ich kenne Grenzen.*  Na ja, die ganze Sache blieb so lange harmlos, bis plötzlich die Mutter splitternackt ins Zimmer marschiert kam, sich in aller Seelenruhe irgendwas aus dem Kleiderschrank gefischt hat und wieder aus dem Bild verschwand. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sie noch nie irgendwas von Videochat gehört hat.



Hä. Hähä. Hähähähähähähähähä 

Das ist der Grund, wieso das Wohnzimmer hier nur mit Kleidung betreten wird... Ungeschriebenes Gesetz in diesem Haus


----------



## TheStormrider (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hä. Hähä. Hähähähähähähähähä
> 
> Das ist der Grund, wieso das Wohnzimmer hier nur mit Kleidung betreten wird... Ungeschriebenes Gesetz in diesem Haus


Naja was dann im Wohnzimmer mit der Kleidung passiert ist dann ein anderes Gesetz =)


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Naja was dann im Wohnzimmer mit der Kleidung passiert ist dann ein anderes Gesetz =)



Da geb ich dir Recht. Aber davor stell ich sicher, dass die Webcams aus sind


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_*auspring und wieder weg renn*dammlicher Typ hat noch nie was von totstellen und schauspielern gehohrt :3_


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _*auspring und wieder weg renn*dammlicher Typ hat noch nie was von totstellen und schauspielern gehohrt :3_



Du bist doch ein Drache oder?


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du bist doch ein Drache oder?



Nein, ein Furry. Viel, viel schlimmer.


----------



## TheStormrider (9. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _*auspring und wieder weg renn*dammlicher Typ hat noch nie was von totstellen und schauspielern gehohrt :3_


Kannst du grünen Leute doch nicht als dammlich bezeichnen.


Wie auch immer ich geh mal [...] ins Bett  Gute Nacht


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Kitten!  Carcharoth ist ganz gemein zu mir... Buääääh!


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nein, ein Furry. Viel, viel schlimmer.



Im FUr Genre gibt es was das heisst Fursona.....Meiner is n Time Lord Drache xD kanne nett sterben xD


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nein, ein Furry. Viel, viel schlimmer.



Nein, eigentlich ganz und gar nicht.

Ich habe mich nur gerade gefragt, warum er nicht herumfliegt. Im ICQ hatten wir auch schon Gespräche, wie er als Drache mit einem Huhn Geschlechtsverkehr hat, aber das ist ein total anderes Thema.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kitten!  Carcharoth ist ganz gemein zu mir... Buääääh!



Carchibärchi ist der Mod-Hitler. Oder auch Modler.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Carchibärchi ist der Mod-Hitler. Oder auch Modler.



Massierst wenigstens du mich? Maladin und Carcharoth wollen nicht und LaVerne ignoriert mich geflissentlich, OBWOHL ich das Risiko einer Explosion für ihn eingegangen bin!


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich ganz und gar nicht.
> 
> Ich habe mich nur gerade gefragt, warum er nicht herumfliegt. Im ICQ hatten wir auch schon Gespräche, wie er als Drache mit einem Huhn Geschlechtsverkehr hat, aber das ist ein total anderes Thema.



Elmmm Wie Bitte o.O


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Carchibärchi ist der Mod-Hitler. Oder auch Modler.



_Dachte der Titel DIktator wahre an Zam vergeben xD

_


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Elmmm Wie Bitte o.O



Oh stimmt. Du warst da gar nicht anwesend. Da war aber einer von deinen Furry-Kumpeln.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Es ist 3 Uhr und der Fred schon tot. Ich bin enttäuscht.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

Sorry, bastle an Claires PSP rum, damit da diverse Sachen drauf laufen, von denen ich hier gar nicht sprechen darf. *flöt*


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Denk an das Kissen für unter ihren Knien


----------



## Jester (9. Oktober 2010)

olololol!
Da bin icke wieder, frisch aus der Türkei.
Kursfahrt war spaßig, 60liter Bier mussten dran glauben


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_Und dadrauf bis du oder seit ihr STolz ?? _


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Rexo?

www.seid-seit.de


Und wenn ich einen Kurs nehme, der ungefähr 25 Leute hat, und davon ausgehe, dass ihr 5 Tage in der Türkei wart, macht das für jeden nen knappen halben Liter Bier am Tag. Selbst wenn 10 Leute keinen Alkohol getrunken haben, war das noch kein ganzer Liter. Und wir sprechen von Bier, nicht von Schnaps. Also ich bin mir sicher, dass bei meiner Toskana-Kursfahrt damals deutlich mehr Alkohol weg gegangen ist.


----------



## Jester (9. Oktober 2010)

mhm...
Schon irgendwie.
Es wurde ein oberstes Biergericht gegründet, die Phallokratie ausgerufen und wir haben lustige Türme aus den leeren Dosen gebaut.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Hm. Wir haben in der Toskana eine Flaschenpyramide errichtet, betrunken mit Softairs rumgeschossen, unser Kursleiter hätte fast auf unseren Chemielehrer mit einer Softair von einem Klassenkamerad geschossen, und wir hatten einen Arms Up Contest!


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> mhm...
> Schon irgendwie.
> Es wurde ein oberstes Biergericht gegründet, die Phallokratie ausgerufen und wir haben lustige Türme aus den leeren Dosen gebaut.



Wahr er so hoch ??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Rexo?
> 
> www.seid-seit.de
> 
> ...




Wir waren 6 Trinker.
Es waren 120 Dosen.
An zwei Abenden.
Und ja, das klingt grade furchtbar primitiv und prahlerisch.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt, das tut es. Aber dann muss man sagen, dass ihr wirklich viel gesoffen habt.

Aber einen Arms Up Contest hattet ihr nicht! 

So Kinners. Ich pack's mal. Mein Bettchen ruft ^^ Bis morsche und so


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Oktober 2010)

gute nacht an alle ^^


----------



## Jester (9. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F9j1RSBiRXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich lasse euch mal eben noch diese Musik gewordene Herrlichkeit da.
Pi, der einzig Wahre! =)


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Först.

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend =)


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2010)

Abend... ich glaube ich höre Grillen zirpen. 

Klickt mal bei mir in der Signatur den Link an. Ich habe noch nie einen so Hobbylosen gesehen, der hier tausende Sachen reinkritzelt


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_Guten ABend alle 

Tank9 <3





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Ye03jmD4JWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich lasse euch mal eben noch diese Musik gewordene Herrlichkeit da.
> Pi, der einzig Wahre! =)



Yeah, ein Pi Fan. 

Aber Swiss ist besser.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_Werde ich eigentlich gebannt wen ich so was wie Dawn of Ashes Poste ??_


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Werde ich eigentlich gebannt wen ich so was wie Dawn of Ashes Poste ??_



Hm... ich weiss nicht aber versuchen würde ich es nicht.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Hihi, hab dir was gemalt ^^


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hihi, hab dir was gemalt ^^



Danke dir^^

Ich überlege gerade, ob ich den Bullshit da vernichten soll... ich denke ja.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

Ein Modi hier ?


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2010)

Man könnte ja alles in ein Bild packen ... ABER NEIN! JEDER STRICH BRAUCHT SEIN EIGENES BILD! 

Idioten...

@Rexo

Ich würde nicht fragen, ich habe gehört der letzte sei nicht wieder zurückgekehrt... alles was blieb war ein... SCHUH!

*dramatische Musik & Gewitter einspiel*


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Man könnte ja alles in ein Bild packen ... ABER NEIN! JEDER STRICH BRAUCHT SEIN EIGENES BILD!
> 
> Idioten...



Soll ich's übermalen? :>


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Soll ich's übermalen? :>



nönö geht schon^^

Aus Gay lord wird einfach you lord. Und beim anderen Kram überleg ich mir noch was.


----------



## The Paladin (9. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend Leute, ich hatte gestern meine Angelobung und durfte mich ca. 2 Stunden nicht bewegen. Nur ab und zu meinen Kopf wenn man es uns befahl. Nur noch 6 Tage und ich werde in eine andere Kaserne verlegt und kann dort hoffentlich eine Arbeit ausführen die nichts mit Sport, Gefechtsdienst oder Exerzieren zu tun hat.

Ich überlege mir meinen Computer mit in meine neue Kaserne mitzunehmen damit ich nicht mehr um 22 Uhr Abends schlafen gehen muss vor lauter Langeweile.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_Ach ich machs einfach wen ich ne verwarnung bekomme hab ich pesch gehabt wen ich gebannt werde dan is es mier eh schnuppe xD _




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kK2idp98bo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2010)

The schrieb:


> Guten Abend Leute, ich hatte gestern meine Angelobung und durfte mich ca. 2 Stunden nicht bewegen. Nur ab und zu meinen Kopf wenn man es uns befahl. Nur noch 6 Tage und ich werde in eine andere Kaserne verlegt und kann dort hoffentlich eine Arbeit ausführen die nichts mit Sport, Gefechtsdienst oder Exerzieren zu tun hat.
> 
> Ich überlege mir meinen Computer mit in meine neue Kaserne mitzunehmen damit ich nicht mehr um 22 Uhr Abends schlafen gehen muss vor lauter Langeweile.



Klingt unschön :I


Rexo, wir brauchen dich hier! Wer soll dann sonst... ähm... nunja...


----------



## mookuh (9. Oktober 2010)

Muuuuuh


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Klingt unschön :I
> 
> 
> Rexo, wir brauchen dich hier! Wer soll dann sonst... ähm... nunja...



Meines wissens kennst du mich nicht mal xD


----------



## The Paladin (9. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Klingt unschön :I
> 
> 
> Rexo, wir brauchen dich hier! Wer soll dann sonst... ähm... nunja...



Es ist unschön.... 
Aber es ist auch befriedigend sich einfach erschöpft auf sein Bett zu werfen und einzuschlafen nach einem langen, harten Arbeitstag. Und ich verfluche jeden der um 5:30 das Licht im Zimmer aufdreht obwohl man uns sowieso um 6:00 weckt.

Edit: Rexo, wie geht es dir? Lange nicht mehr gesehen/geschrieben und so ^^


----------



## mookuh (9. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Meines wissens kennst du mich nicht mal xD



Lieblings Furry


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

@Pala Ganz gut xD ich erblinde gerade durch RTL

@Moo ja ich weis xD


----------



## The Paladin (9. Oktober 2010)

Mir gefiel dein alter Avatar besser Rexo......

Edit: Das was vorher hier stand war zu Random ^^


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Bah dieses... VIEH. Wie kann man sowas auch noch abknutschen?


Und hab ich das richtig gesehen... Hatte SIE auch einen Schnurrbart?


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Meines wissens kennst du mich nicht mal xD


Du hast mich vergessen? Nein wie kannst du nur


----------



## TheEwanie (9. Oktober 2010)

Nabönd.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HkSYhUpQLUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheEwanie (9. Oktober 2010)

Whaaaaa?!


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du hast mich vergessen? Nein wie kannst du nur



 Es sind viele sachen in den letzten Monaten Passiert also is das vergessen berechtigt


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Kopfweh -.-"


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Whaaaaa?!



Mei Bierpegel sinkt und Met is alle waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast wohl den Buh-Mann gesehen?^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kopfweh -.-"



Kopfschmerztablette nehmen


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_@Pala ich find den aber Cool xD_ So gegen Dezember kommt der Mitzen Ava wieder zuruck xD


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kopfschmerztablette nehmen



Ich empfehle ya immernoch Birkeridentee mit viel Honig


----------



## Vrocas (9. Oktober 2010)

Wird der Preis für die Duale Talentspezialisierung mit Patch 4.0.1 (oder whatever...) auf 100 Gold reduziert oder erst mit Cata?

Am Mittwoch soll der nämlich schon kommen und mein Retri ist lvl 75 und hat noch 1,2k gold


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

Skøl Männer!


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kopfschmerztablette nehmen



Hab schon ne 600er Ibu genommen - Hilft nix -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hab schon ne 600er Ibu genommen - Hilft nix -.-



Tja. Chemie is halt kacke. Vertrau den mächten der Natur, hol dir ne Birke!


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Und du möchtest mir jetzt auch bestimmt sagen, wo ich Samstag Abend um 22:40 Birkenrindentee her bekomme.

Hab nur Melissentee, 7-Kräuter-Tee, Johanniskrauttee, Weihnachtstee, schwarzen Tee und ein paar Sorten Früchtetee.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und du möchtest mir jetzt auch bestimmt sagen, wo ich Samstag Abend um 22:40 Birkenrindentee her bekomme.
> 
> Hab nur Melissentee, 7-Kräuter-Tee, Johanniskrauttee, Weihnachtstee, schwarzen Tee und ein paar Sorten Früchtetee.



Rausgehn ->Birke suchen

Weide hilft au dagege


----------



## mookuh (9. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Tja. Chemie is halt kacke. Vertrau den mächten der Natur, hol dir ne Birke!



oder geh einfach pennen...


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> oder geh einfach pennen...



ich oder wer?


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2010)

3 Neue Piercings und Stock Car Crash Challenge

Tag erfüllt cpt.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> 3 Neue Piercings und Stock Car Crash Challenge
> 
> Tag erfüllt cpt.


na dann^^

Wo hastn die Piercings


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> na dann^^
> 
> Wo hastn die Piercings



Das darf ich hier nicht schreiben.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QF2AmC2xyXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und du möchtest mir jetzt auch bestimmt sagen, wo ich Samstag Abend um 22:40 Birkenrindentee her bekomme.
> 
> Hab nur Melissentee, 7-Kräuter-Tee, Johanniskrauttee, Weihnachtstee, schwarzen Tee und ein paar Sorten Früchtetee.



Misch einfach alles zusammen.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das darf ich hier nicht schreiben.



lol


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und du möchtest mir jetzt auch bestimmt sagen, wo ich Samstag Abend um 22:40 Birkenrindentee her bekomme.
> 
> Hab nur Melissentee, 7-Kräuter-Tee, Johanniskrauttee, Weihnachtstee, schwarzen Tee und ein paar Sorten Früchtetee.


Misch alles zu einem - gegen irgenwas wird es schon helfen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Misch einfach alles zusammen.



Ganz schlechte idee.


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ganz schlechte idee.



Nö, die ist gut.


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ganz schlechte idee.


Kann ja nichts passieren, solange sie kein Rattengift dazu mischt.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Kann ja nichts passieren, solange sie kein Rattengift dazu mischt.



i hab alle seine tees mit thc gestreckt


----------



## Petersburg (9. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Kann ja nichts passieren, solange sie kein Rattengift dazu mischt.



Zuviele Dib Comics?


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> i hab alle *seine* tees mit thc gestreckt



Ist es nicht eine "sie"? o.O


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_Jetz ma n Bissel Industrial hier reinbringen xD _





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JZFTupXDAqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Zuviele Dib Comics?


Nö, hab gar nicht an den Gedacht. Ich hab's heute einfach mit dem Rattengift


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist es nicht eine "sie"? o.O



Das Geschlacht ist nur eie Subjektive Wahrnehmung


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Rausgehn ->Birke suchen
> 
> Weide hilft au dagege



Sicher. Ich renn jetzt raus und such mir nen Baum. Im Dunkeln. Und kratz dann noch die Rinde ab und hab Tee mit Wurmbeigabe oder was?


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das Geschl*a*cht ist nur eie Subjektive Wahrnehmung



Ja, das Geschl*a*cht durchaus...


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist es nicht eine "sie"? o.O



Razyl hat sogar Recht


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Razyl hat sogar Recht



Schon wieder! 2 Punkte! Yay \o/


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, das Geschl*a*cht durchaus...



Sry bin grad nimma ganz so treffsicher


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=06lN0N478kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ICh Wunschte ich konnte auch so Tanzen xD


----------



## mookuh (9. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> ICh Wunschte ich konnte auch so Tanzen xD




lern es


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

meine ma geht mir wieder voll aufn sack


----------



## mookuh (9. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> meine ma geht mir wieder voll aufn sack



was macht sie den?


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> was macht sie den?



nerven
wieso trikst du soviel
wann machst du den pc aus
geh doch mal in den ferien arbeiten


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> nerven
> wieso trikst du soviel
> wann machst du den pc aus
> geh doch mal in den ferien arbeiten



Gute Mutter.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gute Mutter.



Böser Razyl.


----------



## Petersburg (9. Oktober 2010)

...Armer Mark Meltzer


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> ...Armer Mark Meltzer



Wersn das.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Böser Razyl.



Sie hat nun einmal Recht.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie hat nun einmal Recht.



Das stimmt. Deshalb geh ich auch jtz Schlafen und Kuschel mit meiner Katze


----------



## Petersburg (9. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wersn das.



Nur so ein Typ aus BioShock 2


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Deshalb geh ich auch jtz Schlafen und Kuschel mit meiner Katze


Lässt meine nicht mit sich machen. Die beißt und kratzt wie eine Furie


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Lässt meine nicht mit sich machen. Die beißt und kratzt wie eine Furie



Das würde auch eine Freundin bei dir machen...


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_eemmm.....ok xD

Comedystreet Incoming





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=jtROSR3AsM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das würde auch eine Freundin bei dir machen...


Hm, komisch dann müsste ich ja total verkratzt sein. Komisch komisch... BTW. Frage ich mich sowieso was du gegen mich hast.


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hm, komisch dann müsste ich ja total verkratzt sein. Komisch komisch... BTW. Frage ich mich sowieso was du gegen mich hast.



Kann es sein, dass dein Guestbook ganz schwarz ist?


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hm, komisch dann müsste ich ja total verkratzt sein. Komisch komisch... BTW. Frage ich mich sowieso was du gegen mich hast.



Warum sollte ich etwas gegen dich haben?


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass dein Guestbook ganz schwarz ist?


Och man da war wieder so ein toller Vollidiot dahinter  
@Razyl Ach keine Ahnung, sagst du allen Leuten verweichlichte Sch*uchtel?


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2010)

Lachmann? :>


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> @Razyl Ach keine Ahnung, sagst du allen Leuten verweichlichte Sch*uchtel?



Hm, nein. Eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Reflox (10. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, nein. Eigentlich nicht.


Dann würde ich es mir zweimal überlegen mit wem du über mich lästerst...


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dann würde ich es mir zweimal überlegen mit wem du über mich lästerst...



Hmmm... Nein, würde ich nicht.


----------



## Reflox (10. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmmm... Nein, würde ich nicht.


Mh scheiße jetzt haste den nicht konterbaren  Satz gebracht. =/
Du hast gewonnen.


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2010)

1. Razyl ist immer so...
2. Ich glaub er hat genug Leute zum lästern...


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> 1. Razyl ist immer so...
> 2. Ich glaub er hat genug Leute zum lästern...



Wer denn?


----------



## Reflox (10. Oktober 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> 1. Razyl ist immer so...
> 2. Ich glaub er hat genug Leute zum lästern...


Moo... hier geht es nicht um irgendwie zynisches Auftreten, nein ich denke er ist noch wegen einer anderen Sache sauer.


----------



## mastergamer (10. Oktober 2010)

Hab paar Sachen auf deine Zeichenwand gemalen, Reflox.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Moo... hier geht es nicht um irgendwie zynisches Auftreten, nein ich denke er ist noch wegen einer anderen Sache sauer.



Ahja? Bin ich das o.O


----------



## Reflox (10. Oktober 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Hab paar Sachen auf deine Zeichenwand gemalen, Reflox.


Ich hoffe nicht, dass es irgendwelcher Bullshit ist, hab heute schon genug weggemacht. 

Razyl, erinnerst du dich noch an die Kommentarbox Geschichte?


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Moo... hier geht es nicht um irgendwie zynisches Auftreten, nein ich denke er ist noch wegen einer anderen Sache sauer.



erzähl uns was du genau denkst


----------



## Reflox (10. Oktober 2010)

An die Kommentarbox Story erinnerst du dich nichtmehr oder?


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> An die Kommentarbox Story erinnerst du dich nichtmehr oder?



Kommentarbox Story? Was fürn Ding? o:O


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2010)

Wird ja richtig spannend hier!  Alles fresh?


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> An die Kommentarbox Story erinnerst du dich nichtmehr oder?



öhm nein?!


----------



## Reflox (10. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kommentarbox Story? Was fürn Ding? o:O


Bevor die Kommentarbox deines Livestreames einen Login benötigt hat, hat irgendein Trottel meinen Namen verwendet und die Box vollgespammt, Ende vom Lied war, dass du ca. 3 Monate sauer auf mich warst^^

@Moo du warst nicht gefragt^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bevor die Kommentarbox deines Livestreames einen Login benötigt hat, hat irgendein Trottel meinen Namen verwendet und die Box vollgespammt, Ende vom Lied war, dass du ca. Monate sauer auf mich warst^^



Ach, ich war sauer auf dich? Durchaus interessant o.O


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> @Moo du warst nicht gefragt^^



ich antworte trotzdem gerne :>


----------



## Reflox (10. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, ich war sauer auf dich? Durchaus interessant o.O


Sauer ist untertrieben 

Auf PNs hast du wie folgt geantwortet/

"Lass mich in Ruhe"
"Hör auf mich anzuschreiben es nervt."
usw.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sauer ist untertrieben
> 
> Auf PNs hast du wie folgt geantwortet/
> 
> ...



Und das ist sauer? Wenn mich Leute, wegen so einer Sache nerven, dann nervt es mich rein zufällig...


----------



## Silenzz (10. Oktober 2010)

Hahaha! Razyl so ungemeint gut gelaunt


----------



## Reflox (10. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und das ist sauer? Wenn mich Leute, wegen so einer Sache nerven, dann nervt es mich rein zufällig...


Das waren die Jugendfreien Beispiele... :>


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das waren die Jugendfreien Beispiele... :>



Ich halte mich immer in den jugendfreien Bereichen auf.


----------



## Reflox (10. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich halte mich immer in den jugendfreien Bereichen auf.


Hab ich gesehen


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hab ich gesehen



pics or didn't happend


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hab ich gesehen



Ich sags dir mal so:
Wenn du mir noch weiter irgendwelche Sachen hier an den Kopf wirfst ohne Beweise vorzubringen, dann solltest du endlich deinen Mund halten.


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2010)

@Reflox: JETZT nervst du ihn...


----------



## Reflox (10. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sags dir mal so:
> Wenn du mir noch weiter irgendwelche Sachen hier an den Kopf wirfst ohne Beweise vorzubringen, dann solltest du endlich deinen Mund halten.


Hm ich bewahre doch keine Urgesteine von PNs auf ...
Aber glaub mir, ich werde alles tun um die Beweise wieder zu holen. 
Aber schön mal mit dir reinen Tisch machen zu können...


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hm ich bewahre doch keine Urgesteine von PNs auf ...



Tja, dann tut es mir leid. Dann wirf mir hier auch nicht Sachen an den Kopf...


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2010)

Good night everybody! Sonst hab ich hier nix zu posten, aber das wollte ich schon immer mal sagen!


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Oktober 2010)

jo ich sag auch ma gute nacht ^^


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Jester (10. Oktober 2010)

Gute Nacht, mein süßer Prinz.


----------



## Dominau (10. Oktober 2010)

Und letzter..


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2010)

Na ihr Kiffer?


----------



## Breakyou (10. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na ihr Kiffer?



Wer?! Wie?! Warum!?

Abend.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Oktober 2010)

*schnüff* Der Carcha is schon wieder gemein zu mir. Macht mal wer was dagegen XD


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> *schnüff* Der Carcha is schon wieder gemein zu mir. Macht mal wer was dagegen XD



*Schneemaus eine Klatsch* jetzt reiss dich zusammen! Das Buffedforum ist kein Kindergarten! Und nun geh wieder ins Minenfeld!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2010)

Abend. :O


----------



## Dominau (10. Oktober 2010)

SEAN?!
Redet man so mit einer Dame?
Entschuldige dich. SOFORT!


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Abend. :O



ALKO!


----------



## schneemaus (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin ein Mädchen. Ich darf schniefen. Und ich steh mit dem Köfferchen neben dem Minenfeld und versorg die, die halbwegs lebend wieder rauskommen, ich geh da doch nicht rein!


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> SEAN?!
> Redet man so mit einer Dame?
> Entschuldige dich. SOFORT!



Im Krieg ist das Geschlecht irrelevant.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> SEAN?!
> Redet man so mit einer Dame?
> Entschuldige dich. SOFORT!


Dragis Profilbild auf svz sieht jetzt sogar noch viel chmuler aus wie das alte. :S


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dragis Profilbild auf svz sieht jetzt sogar noch viel chmuler aus wie das alte. :S



Ihr mit euerm Svz...ich kotz von Svz. Svz is kacke.



Bin ebn ne Halbe Druidenschulter Rauchen.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Oktober 2010)

Sagt mal an. Was gab's bei euch zum Abendbrot? Weiß nich, was ich mir kochen soll.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Sagt mal an. Was gab's bei euch zum Abendbrot? Weiß nich, was ich mir kochen soll.



Ich war im Bauerncafe. Lecker Kartoffelsalat mit Würstchen! Mjam




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IBFe8ZoXxGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (10. Oktober 2010)

n'abend


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2010)

Tilbie schrieb:


> n'abend



Moin


----------



## Breakyou (10. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Sagt mal an. Was gab's bei euch zum Abendbrot? Weiß nich, was ich mir kochen soll.



Hähnchenbrustfillet mit Buttergemüse


----------



## Tilbie (10. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Moin



hoi
wie gehts der Zunge?


----------



## schneemaus (10. Oktober 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Hähnchenbrustfillet mit Buttergemüse



Uh, ich glaub, das mach ich morgen. Welches Gemüse?


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2010)

Tilbie schrieb:


> hoi
> wie gehts der Zunge?



Schlecht


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte Reh.


----------



## Dropz (10. Oktober 2010)

Guen Abend  mir fehl die T ase  <.<


----------



## Dominau (10. Oktober 2010)

Bei uns gibts Gulasch mit Semmelknödel <3


----------



## Breakyou (10. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Uh, ich glaub, das mach ich morgen. Welches Gemüse?



Mais, Erbsen Karotten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2010)

Reh.....Gulash mit Semmelknödel...ihr seid echt fies!


----------



## Dropz (10. Oktober 2010)

iih


----------



## schneemaus (10. Oktober 2010)

Mh... Mais und Erbsen... Das mach ich morgen


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mh... Mais und Erbsen... Das mach ich morgen



Mehr nich? Ich wär ya immerno für Rhenischen Sauerbraten...aus Pferdefleisch natürlich^^


----------



## Breakyou (10. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mh... Mais und Erbsen... Das mach ich morgen



und wieder den Tag gerettet


----------



## schneemaus (10. Oktober 2010)

Doch, Putenschnitzel oder Hähnchenbrustfilet. Mehr brauch's nich. Bissl würzen, anbraten, Gemüse bisschen schwenken, abschmecken, genießen.


----------



## Dominau (10. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt hab ich lust auf Mais.
Zumglück liegen bei uns noch 2 Maiskolben 

Wieder Weg fernseh schauen..


----------



## Dropz (10. Oktober 2010)

Borios fw


----------



## schneemaus (10. Oktober 2010)

Was ist Borios oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2010)

Sagt der Masochist zum Sadist quäl mich, sagt der Sadist nein!


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2010)

Es tut so weeeh tut so weeeeheeh sodomie sodomie sodomie mie mieee


----------



## Dropz (10. Oktober 2010)

Burritos >.< es is blöd ohne t taste wenn man das immer einfügen muss


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2010)

Onkel Heinz fährt in seinem Auto über die Landstraße. Auf einmal sieht er etwas Undefinierbares direkt auf der Straße und tritt in die Eisen. Er steigt aus, um sich das komische Ding mal genauer an zu sehen. Als er näher kommt, bemerkt er auf einmal, dass es ein Eichhörnchen voller Scheiße ist. Tierlieb, wie Onkel Heinz nun einmal ist, nimmt er ein Taschentuch und macht es sauber.
Gerade, als er einsteigen will, kommt wieder ein solch dreckiges Eichhörnchen und er nimmt ein weiteres Taschentuch und macht es sauber. Er will wieder einsteigen und es kommt noch eins. Als er das letzte Eichhörnchen sauber gemacht hat und wieder zu seinem Wagen will ertönt eine Stimme aus dem Gebüsch: Entschuldigen sie, könnten sie mir auch ein Taschentuch geben? Die Eichhörnchen sind mir ausgegangen.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Oktober 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Burritos >.< es is blöd ohne t taste wenn man das immer einfügen muss



Uuuuh, Burritos...

Kennt jemand in Wiesbaden jemand, der einen einschreiben könnte? Will in den Food Court zu Taco Bell


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Onkel Heinz fährt in seinem Auto über die Landstraße. Auf einmal sieht er etwas Undefinierbares direkt auf der Straße und tritt in die Eisen. Er steigt aus, um sich das komische Ding mal genauer an zu sehen. Als er näher kommt, bemerkt er auf einmal, dass es ein Eichhörnchen voller Scheiße ist. Tierlieb, wie Onkel Heinz nun einmal ist, nimmt er ein Taschentuch und macht es sauber.
> Gerade, als er einsteigen will, kommt wieder ein solch dreckiges Eichhörnchen und er nimmt ein weiteres Taschentuch und macht es sauber. Er will wieder einsteigen und es kommt noch eins. Als er das letzte Eichhörnchen sauber gemacht hat und wieder zu seinem Wagen will ertönt eine Stimme aus dem Gebüsch: Entschuldigen sie, könnten sie mir auch ein Taschentuch geben? Die Eichhörnchen sind mir ausgegangen.



OMG  *lach*


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2010)

guten abend^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> guten abend^^



Nabend Mano, wie siehts aus mit neuem Rechner? :S


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> guten abend^^


_*MANNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*_


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend Mano, wie siehts aus mit neuem Rechner? :S



muss nur noch die graka einbauen sobald sie ankommt^^ kann aber noch etwas dauern (so 1-2 wochen)


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> muss nur noch die graka einbauen sobald sie ankommt^^ kann aber noch etwas dauern (so 1-2 wochen)



Blöööd 
Need you in ICQ oooo


----------



## Dominau (10. Oktober 2010)

mano mano mann...


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Blöööd
> Need you in ICQ oooo



oooch armes pat pat...

bin ja bald wider on^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> oooch armes pat pat...
> 
> bin ja bald wider on^^



"bald" - Bald sind maximal 24 Stunden. Keine zwei Wochen


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> "bald" - Bald sind maximal 24 Stunden. Keine zwei Wochen



alles eine definitionsfrage^^

whey eine gute freundin spührt ihren unterarm nemmer nach dem ich sie gebissen habe xD


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> alles eine definitionsfrage^^
> 
> whey eine gute freundin spührt ihren unterarm nemmer nach dem ich sie gebissen habe xD



Glückwunsch, du hast ihren Arm zerstört. Du bist ein klasse Freund o.O

Btw: Dein Valenth Ding ist falsch verlinkt


----------



## schneemaus (10. Oktober 2010)

Mano... So ganz witzig ist das mit dem Arm aber nicht. Ein bisschen aber schon


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mano... So ganz witzig ist das mit dem Arm aber nicht. Ein bisschen aber schon



Wie arm? hab i was verpasst?


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mano... So ganz witzig ist das mit dem Arm aber nicht. Ein bisschen aber schon



hey ich bin sadist und sie hat freiwillig hingehalten^^ is also selber schuld^^



@ razyl: jo ich weiss^^ is absicht xD


----------



## schneemaus (10. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie arm? hab i was verpasst?



Mano hat seiner Freundin den Arm abgebissen.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2010)

Gute Nacht leutz, i muss off. Gehe Fernsehgucken  Euch nochn schönen Abend!


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gute Nacht leutz, i muss off. Gehe Fernsehgucken  Euch nochn schönen Abend!



gn8 buddha^^ und danke ebenso^^


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2010)

Nabend ihr Luschen


----------



## Tilbie (10. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Luschen



hey, das is net nett


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Luschen



nabend du plüschfetischist^^

wie gehts dir so?


----------



## schneemaus (10. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Luschen



Hey, so begrüß ich immer meine Gilde...


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hey, so begrüß ich immer meine Gilde...



Du bist auch ne Frau.


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2010)

_


Tilbie schrieb:



			hey, das is net nett
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Hat bis jetzt keiner was gesagt




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=nnyZ9-8gedA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hey, so begrüß ich immer meine Gilde...



deine armen gildies^^

wie gehts euch eigentlich allen so?


----------



## schneemaus (10. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist auch ne Frau.



Heißt das, dass ich das darf?


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2010)

_Welche User sind eigentlich alle das Nachtschwarmer Uhrgestein xD_


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass ich das darf?



Genau. Im Gegensatz zu Rexo darfst du das.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau. Im Gegensatz zu Rexo darfst du das.



Cool. Ich sollte mich öfter mal auf meine Weiblichkeit verlassen.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Welche User sind eigentlich alle das Nachtschwarmer Uhrgestein xD_



http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/7250-die-nachtschwaermer/


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Cool. Ich sollte mich öfter mal auf meine Weiblichkeit verlassen.



So sieht es aus.


----------



## Dracun (10. Oktober 2010)

schakabumm 

Na allet fit und 
*
HEY MANOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2010)

DIE KISTE!!!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Q5qYMibqS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (10. Oktober 2010)

nabend ihr.
ich geh pennen 
viel spaß noch


edit: wuhu.. heute schon 2x im Nachtschwärmer erster auf einer seite gewesen!


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2010)

_SO was zum Abdancen _





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qNXlX6vTI1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _SO was zum Abdancen _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das lied is toll^^


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das lied is toll^^



_Dan mach und mach I Like auf meinem Profil xD

Ne scherz xD habe noch viel mehr vondem zeug_


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Dan mach und mach I Like auf meinem Profil xD
> 
> Ne scherz xD habe noch viel mehr vondem zeug_



ich hab hier auf dem pc 20gb von solcher musik xD


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2010)

_Absolute Imba!!!
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Iqv9ukUtDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (10. Oktober 2010)

Und morgen drücken mir alle die daumen :x


----------



## Dropz (10. Oktober 2010)

wieso?^^


----------



## Petersburg (10. Oktober 2010)

Aloha!

Ich hab heut versucht einen eintrag in der Software liste zu entfernen, aber er ist weder bei Ausführen -> Regedit dabei, noch finde ich ihn über Programme die für sowas da sind. Vorschläge was ich tun kann? *
*


----------



## Thoor (10. Oktober 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutttttttttttttttttoooooooooooopppppppppppppprrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg wwwwwwwaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> aaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutttttttttttttttttoooooooooooopppppppppppppprrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg wwwwwwwaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh



Du bestehst es nicht.


----------



## Petersburg (10. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> aaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutttttttttttttttttoooooooooooopppppppppppppprrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg wwwwwwwaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh



Du fällst durch, wenn du mir nicht hilfst


----------



## Tabuno (11. Oktober 2010)

jemand da ? :O


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> jemand da ? :O



Durchaus


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2010)

Was geeeht ab?


----------



## Sunyo (11. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Was geeeht ab?



Ich geh ab! Und zwar ab ins Bett! Kill Bill vorbei und schlafen gehen.
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Was geeeht ab?



Du bist ja mal wieder öfters hier


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist ja mal wieder öfters hier



Stimmt, aber erst grad eben deinen Post gelesen -.-


----------



## Thoor (11. Oktober 2010)

20 Minuten nach 9 und keiner hier... :s

btw razyl ist blöd....

=(


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> 20 Minuten nach 9 und keiner hier... :s
> 
> btw razyl ist blöd....
> 
> =(



/report
Immer nur beleidigen


----------



## Thoor (11. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> /report
> Immer nur beleidigen



Nicht weinen kleinrazyl *kopftätschel und keks geb* alles wieder gut? du darfst jetzt noch 10 minuten spongebob gucken dann ist aber bettzeit....


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nicht weinen kleinrazyl *kopftätschel und keks geb* alles wieder gut? du darfst jetzt noch 10 minuten spongebob gucken dann ist aber bettzeit....




Da du die Autoprüfung bestanden hast, kann ich jetzt nicht mehr ohne Angst über eine Strasse laufen.


----------



## Thoor (11. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Da du die Autoprüfung bestanden hast, kann ich jetzt nicht mehr ohne Angst über eine Strasse laufen.



Wenn ich dich sehe könnte ich evtl. Gas mit Bremsen verwechseln da haste Recht...

Nene ich hab euch doch alle lieb


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nicht weinen kleinrazyl *kopftätschel und keks geb* alles wieder gut? du darfst jetzt noch 10 minuten spongebob gucken dann ist aber bettzeit....



Such dir ne Freundin.


----------



## Thoor (11. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Such dir ne Freundin.



Was hat das denn damit jetzt zu tun... ._.

eieieieieieie nur weil ich 1x gute Laune habe und keinen Streit will...aber Razyl würd mich glaub instant töten wenn er mich sieht


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was hat das denn damit jetzt zu tun... ._.
> 
> eieieieieieie nur weil ich 1x gute Laune habe und keinen Streit will...aber Razyl würd mich glaub instant töten wenn er mich sieht



Nein, würde ich nicht. Ich töte keine Menschen.


----------



## Haggelo (11. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, würde ich nicht. Ich töte keine Menschen.



Was dann ?


----------



## Thoor (11. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Was dann ?



Evtl tötet er Chewbaccas? :O


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2010)

HELFT MIR! Ich will noch nicht heiraten


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> HELFT MIR! Ich will noch nicht heiraten



Seit wann darf man mit 12? 13? 14? 15? heiraten, außer im Islam?


----------



## TrollJumper (11. Oktober 2010)

Mit einem Mutti-Zettel?


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seit wann darf man mit 12? 13? 14? 15? heiraten, außer im Islam?



Ey in bin 16^^ Ne meine Mutter hat nen Kumpel in Ägypten. Und der mag mich. zu sehr. er hat mir seine Tochter versprochen


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ey in bin 16^^ Ne meine Mutter hat nen Kumpel in Ägypten. Und der mag mich. zu sehr. er hat mir seine Tochter versprochen



Bitte... was?


----------



## TrollJumper (11. Oktober 2010)

Im Endeffekt isses nur der Sohn der die ganze Zeit nerft und Ärger macht. Der "Kumpel aus Ägypten" wird diesen Sohn einfach nur schminken und ihn dir als Tochter verkaufen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2010)

Nein^^ Die is 19 und sieht eigentlich ganz schmuke aus 

Ach ud das ist wirklich kein scherz


----------



## TrollJumper (11. Oktober 2010)

Jojo ich glaube dir.
Und du bist dir sicher das "sie" keinen Bart hatte?


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube ich bin Verliebt


----------



## TrollJumper (11. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin Verliebt



Ich lieb dich auch...


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Ich lieb dich auch...




Gehe Weg*flammenwerfer auspackt und Industrial anmacht*Burn Baby Burn


----------



## Ykon (11. Oktober 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Und du bist dir sicher das "sie" keinen Bart hatte?



Oder eine in die andere Richtung wachsende Vulga?


----------



## TrollJumper (11. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Gehe Weg*flammenwerfer auspackt und Industrial anmacht*Burn Baby Burn



Das hat mich verletzt! "gießt sich wasser über den Buckel" und ich meine nicht den Flammenwerfer!


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2010)

Sie hatte keinen bart


----------



## TrollJumper (11. Oktober 2010)

Und das von Ykon angesprochene Thema? Das könnte eine böse Überraschung sein, wenn du dich in der Hochzeitsnacht bücken musst!


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Oktober 2010)

ich suchn techno lied

geht so: (hoffe ich versteht diesen rhytmus)

damdam da dam, damdam da dam, damdam dadam dam dam dam
ist recht bekannt die melody^^


----------



## TrollJumper (11. Oktober 2010)

Geht die Melodie noch weiter?


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Das hat mich verletzt! "gießt sich wasser über den Buckel" und ich meine nicht den Flammenwerfer!



...............

Darf ich eigentlich ne Braindead Szene Posten ohne gebannt zu werden xD


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ich suchn techno lied
> 
> geht so: (hoffe ich versteht diesen rhytmus)
> 
> ...



Damit könntest du jedes Technolied meinen. :>


----------



## TrollJumper (11. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> ...............
> 
> Darf ich eigentlich ne Braindead Szene Posten ohne gebannt zu werden xD



Ach, das hat doch auch bei dem Dawn of Ashes geklappt. Vielleicht merkts diesmal auch keiner^^.


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Ach, das hat doch auch bei dem Dawn of Ashes geklappt. Vielleicht merkts diesmal auch keiner^^.



Du hast den Link geguckt ??


----------



## TrollJumper (11. Oktober 2010)

Du hast das Video doch eingebettet.
Man konnte es garnicht übersehen. Nach dem Video hab ich Hunger auf ein Rumpsteak (Medium) bekommen.


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2010)

LOL da hat Scary Movie das also Geklaut xD Tanz der Teufel is so imba auch wen er auf dem Index steht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FtU1UIdYE_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Damit könntest du jedes Technolied meinen. :>




nochn tipp: es lief eben auf top100 station das wurde ganz am anfang von dj bee pAims show aufgelegt


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2010)

LOL das passiert also wen ein SPiegelzerbricht xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lqvf798w2jY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Oktober 2010)

Weiß keiner welches Lied ich meine?


----------



## TrollJumper (11. Oktober 2010)

O.o Ich werd nie wieder etwas zerbrechliches runterschmeißen.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2010)

bin wieder da


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> bin wieder da




willkommen zurück


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> bin wieder da



Du warst weg?


----------



## TrollJumper (11. Oktober 2010)

Mensch du Schlingel schleichst dich einfach fort. Schäm dich was!


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2010)

Geistes Krankes Baby xD und hasslich dazu





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MpX7BGhahIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrollJumper (11. Oktober 2010)

Ruft mal einer nen Exorzisten an, sonst postet Rexo hier noch Videos von seiner/seinem Lebensgefährtin/Lebensgefährten.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Humor...los.



Ich find's gut. Der, der es erstellt hat, ist wirklich ein Genie.


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2010)

LOL.....ALiens Abschnetzeln und Bauern Musik dazu xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xp8AmVeBuHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich find's gut. Der, der es erstellt hat, ist wirklich ein Genie.



Nein, du bist kein Genie.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du warst weg?



na klar. was meinste wieso i nixx geschriebe hab.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> na klar. was meinste wieso i nixx geschriebe hab.



Weil du betrunken bist :S

Warst du nicht mal in einer Psychiatrie? Da war doch mal was... oder? o


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Das is die normale Deutsche Jugend. Was ist daran bitte lustig?



Vieles.


----------



## TrollJumper (11. Oktober 2010)

Oder hast du grad den "Kumpel aus Ägypten" bezüglich seiner Tochter angerufen?



Skatero schrieb:


> Vieles.



Und was bitte? [Diese Frage ist hiermit als unberechtigt markiert]


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil du betrunken bist :S
> 
> Warst du nicht mal in einer Psychiatrie? Da war doch mal was... oder? o



yo war ich. was da so schlimm dran, hm?


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> yo war ich. was da so schlimm dran, hm?



Nichts, ist mir nur gerade eingefallen.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nichts, ist mir nur gerade eingefallen.



Wo warn der zsmhang


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Oder hast du grad den "Kumpel aus Ägypten" bezüglich seiner Tochter angerufen?
> 
> 
> 
> Und was bitte?



Entweder findet man es lustig oder man findet es nicht lustig. Das kann man nicht erklären.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wo warn der zsmhang



Nirgendswo. Mir kam nur der Gedanke da gerade auf. Und da musste ich natürlich nachfragen.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Und was bitte?



Skatero, der hier anwesende Schweizer Eidgenosse, macht sich mit den Bild erneut über andere Menschen bzw. Menschengruppen "witzig". Das soll lustig sein. 

Reicht die Erklärung?


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Skatero, der hier anwesende Schweizer Eidgenosse, macht sich mit den Bild erneut über andere Menschen bzw. Menschengruppen "witzig". Das soll lustig sein.
> 
> Reicht die Erklärung?



Gruppen?


----------



## TrollJumper (11. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Skatero, der hier anwesende Schweizer Eidgenosse, macht sich mit den Bild erneut über andere Menschen bzw. Menschengruppen "witzig". Das soll lustig sein.
> 
> Reicht die Erklärung?



Ich danke ihnen für diese ausführliche Erklärung und markiere meine Frage als unberechtigt.


----------



## Dropz (11. Oktober 2010)

nabend


----------



## Thoor (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe ne Zwiebel auf dem Kopf ich bin Döner 

Ich könnts den ganzen Tag singen


----------



## Haggelo (11. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Skatero, der hier anwesende Schweizer Eidgenosse, macht sich mit den Bild erneut über andere Menschen bzw. Menschengruppen "witzig". Das soll lustig sein.
> 
> Reicht die Erklärung?



Ach, du teilst Menschen in Gruppen ein


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2010)

HOPP SCHWIIZ!


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ach, du teilst Menschen in Gruppen ein



Ja, rein zufällig gibt es unterschiedliche, ideologisch Gruppierungen der Menschen. Alle in einen Topf werfen wäre unmöglich, aufgrund ihrer Ansichten, Meinungen, ihrer Herkunft, ihrer Kultur, ihrer Traditionen und Bräuche etc. Deutschland =/= England. Nur als Beispiel.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde bald Deutschland schafft sich ab lesen.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich werde bald Deutschland schafft sich ab lesen.



Der Typ hat nicht mal zwingend Unrecht in allen Punkten, leider übertreibt er ein wenig... =/


----------



## Haggelo (11. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, rein zufällig gibt es unterschiedliche, ideologisch Gruppierungen der Menschen. Alle in einen Topf werfen wäre unmöglich, aufgrund ihrer Ansichten, Meinungen, ihrer Herkunft, ihrer Kultur, ihrer Traditionen und Bräuche etc. Deutschland =/= England. Nur als Beispiel.



Du heißt nicht zufällig Adolf oder Harald mit Vornamen oder ?


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Du heißt nicht zufällig Adolf oder Harald mit Vornamen oder ?



Nein, nicht zufällig. Aber das du gleich mit einen absolut grausamen, und total extremen Beispiel ankommst war ja klar. Tut mir leid, aber ich habe nichts davon geschrieben, dass ich diese Gruppierungen verabscheue. Ich respektiere nahezu jeden Menschen, egal woher er kommt, was er macht, wie er aussieht etc. Wenn du gern jeden Mensch gleich siehst: Gerne, das ist deine Sache. Aber ich sage dazu nur: Im Grundkern sind wir alle gleich, aber wir unterscheiden uns von Mensch zu Mensch, zum Glück.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2010)

Für mich sind alle Menschen gleich. Nur sind einige halt lustiger als andere. :>


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Typ hat nicht mal zwingend Unrecht in allen Punkten, leider übertreibt er ein wenig... =/



Ich lese es nur aus reinem interesse. ach und nebenbei kennt jemand ein programm das bluray abspielt? sowas wie windoof media player


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich lese es nur aus reinem interesse. ach und nebenbei kennt jemand ein programm das bluray abspielt? sowas wie windoof media player



Es heisst Windows und nicht Windoof. :>


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Für mich sind alle Menschen gleich. Nur sind einige halt lustiger als andere. :>



Und damit sind sie nicht mehr gleich.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich lese es nur aus reinem interesse. ach und nebenbei kennt jemand ein programm das bluray abspielt? sowas wie windoof media player



http://www.chip.de/artikel/Vergleichstest-Software-Player-fuer-Blu-ray_31718053.html


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/a...y_31718053.html



etwas das gratis is


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> etwas das gratis is



Wird schwer zu finden sein. Aber es gibt da so eine Suchmaschine... Google sie mal.


----------



## Thoor (11. Oktober 2010)

Nahaaacht :O


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2010)

_Wwwwaaaaa.....mach es weg mach es weg_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eXRV0OSUHZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wird schwer zu finden sein. Aber es gibt da so eine Suchmaschine... Google sie mal.



so schlau war i au


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> so schlau war i au



Du warst aber nur so schlau =/


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2010)

lol was macht ihr eigentlich grad


----------



## Dropz (11. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich werde bald Deutschland schafft sich ab lesen.



ich glaub ich auch


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> lol was macht ihr eigentlich grad



Skatero auslachen :S


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2010)

Bohemian Rhapsody <3 und Waynes World





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TP0jjLH-SEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (11. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> lol was macht ihr eigentlich grad



Mir überlegen ob ich mir Medal of Honor 2010 holen soll.


----------



## The Reptil (11. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> etwas das gratis is



VCL PLayer Spielt so ziemlich alles


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IBFe8ZoXxGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2010)

Gute nacht leutz!


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gute nacht leutz!



Gute Nacht Buddha-Sean.

Edit: Der heilige Zam im Nachtschwärmer. \o/


----------



## Petersburg (12. Oktober 2010)

ZAM ist da und löscht die ganzen Videos


----------



## Maladin (12. Oktober 2010)

Seele her Seele her oder ich fall um.

Ich wollte auch mal was schreiben, nicht immer nur löschen und paddeln.


----------



## Petersburg (12. Oktober 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Seele her Seele her oder ich fall um.
> 
> Ich wollte auch mal was schreiben, nicht immer nur löschen und paddeln.



Consequences will NEVER be the same


----------



## schneemaus (12. Oktober 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend, ihr Luschen!

(Razyl hat mir gestern die Erlaubnis erteilt, alle Luschen zu nennen, weil ich eine Frau bin!  )


Sacht mal... Wenn übermorgen der Patch kommt... Kann ich dann schon Archäologie skillen? Ich kann mich nich mehr dran erinnern, wie das vor BC war, ob man da schon Juwe leveln konnte, also beim großen Patch vorher >_> Würd mich einfach interessieren, falls jemand auf dem PTR schon gespielt hat ^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend, ihr Luschen!
> 
> (Razyl hat mir gestern die Erlaubnis erteilt, alle Luschen zu nennen, weil ich eine Frau bin!  )



Natürlich alle, bis auf mich.


----------



## Maladin (12. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Natürlich alle, bis auf mich.



Lusche  

Namd Nachtschwärmer


----------



## schneemaus (12. Oktober 2010)

*wink* Huhu Maladin!

Willst du wieder einen Witz machen? Diesmal lach ich drüber. Ehrlich!


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Lusche



Du hast gerade meine Seele verletzt. Bist du nun zufrieden?


----------



## Dropz (12. Oktober 2010)

nichts mehr los hier


----------



## schneemaus (12. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen... Tote Hose...


----------



## Dropz (12. Oktober 2010)

mööp -(


----------



## The Reptil (12. Oktober 2010)

patch haben will


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Oktober 2010)

Unfähiger Haufen in Aq >.<


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Unfähiger Haufen in Aq >.<



Wer geht noch AQ? o.o


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer geht noch AQ? o.o



Ich!  



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ynHSDJh_ITg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Firun (12. Oktober 2010)

Nabend





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=krFofogTQOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vrocas (12. Oktober 2010)

tssiiaaauuutsisisimiupmiupmiuptssiiaaauuutsisisimiupmiupmiuptssiiaaauuutsisisimiupmiupmiup

tssiiaaauuutsisisimiupmiupmiup

bin ma kurz afkacken nicht ohne mich anfangen!


----------



## Petersburg (12. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fiiiiiruuuuuuuuun


----------



## Vrocas (12. Oktober 2010)

Re!


----------



## TheStormrider (12. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend.


----------



## Firun (12. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Fiiiiiruuuuuuuuun



Yeeaaa  Peeeteeerrrsssssbuuurrrrggggg


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2010)

How I Met Your Mother ftw.


----------



## TheStormrider (12. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> How I Met Your Mother ftw.


neue Folge schon auf bekanntefilmonlineanschauseite?


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> neue Folge schon auf k-i-n-o-.-t-o?



ich würde dieses Website wegmachen....

Und k.A., ich schaue nicht die Folgen auf dieser Website o.o


----------



## TheStormrider (12. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich würde dieses Website wegmachen....
> 
> Und k.A., ich schaue nicht die Folgen auf dieser Website o.o


Mhhh das ist doch nicht illegales. Wo schaust du denn himym?


----------



## Vrocas (12. Oktober 2010)

"diese" Website ist sowieso der letzte mist...


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Mhhh das ist doch nicht illegales. Wo schaust du denn himym?



Aber auch nichts legales. Grauzone und das hier genauso nicht gerne gesehen.

Ich schaue himym auf anderen Websiten, die mir persönlich vom Aufbau besser gefallen.



Vrocas schrieb:


> "diese" Website ist sowieso der letzte mist...



Wieso?


----------



## TheStormrider (12. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich schaue himym auf anderen Websiten, die mir persönlich vom Aufbau besser gefallen.


Naja ich schätze aber beide Seiten sind nur sozusagen verteiler. Du wirst auf k... ja auch nur weitergeleitet auf Server wie mystream oder sharehoster.

hust, edit, 500, hust, editende


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Naja ich schätze aber beide Seiten sind nur sozusagen verteiler. Du wirst auf k... ja auch nur weitergeleitet auf Server wie mystream oder sharehoster.



Nein, weitergeleitet nicht. Zumindest mit Flash...


----------



## TheStormrider (12. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, weitergeleitet nicht. Zumindest mit Flash...


Flash hat auch mehr oder weniger scheiß Qualität. Wenn dann DivX, da gibt viele Sachen auch inzwischen als HD, streamt halt dann nur in etwa in Echtzeit (wie grad die neue himym Folge)


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Flash hat auch mehr oder weniger scheiß Qualität. Wenn dann DivX, da gibt viele Sachen auch inzwischen als HD, streamt halt dann nur in etwa in Echtzeit (wie grad die neue himym Folge)



Ich mag DivX und xVid nicht. Nicht nur, dass sie unnötigen Platz auf meiner Festplatte einnehmen, sondern weil ich sie nie brauchen werde. Für mich reicht vollkommen die Flash-Qualität und HD benötige ich am Computer nur bei Spielen :S


----------



## Vrocas (12. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber auch nichts legales. Grauzone und das hier genauso nicht gerne gesehen.
> 
> Ich schaue himym auf anderen Websiten, die mir persönlich vom Aufbau besser gefallen.
> 
> ...



Weil es in unserer Klasse son spast gibt der damit angibt Kinofilme umsonst auf dieser Website angeguckt zu haben >_>

Der Typ regt total auf


----------



## TheStormrider (12. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag DivX und xVid nicht. Nicht nur, dass sie unnötigen Platz auf meiner Festplatte einnehmen, sondern weil ich sie nie brauchen werde. Für mich reicht vollkommen die Flash-Qualität und HD benötige ich am Computer nur bei Spielen :S


Ich weiß ja nicht was deine Seite bei Flash für ne Qualität liefert, aber mein 22" macht das Bild meistens schon so groß, dass die Qualität unzureichend wirkt. Und Festplattenspeicher hab ich mehr als genug. Das ist ja eh nur temporär drauf.



Vrocas schrieb:


> Weil es in unserer Klasse son spast gibt der damit angibt Kinofilme umsonst auf dieser Website angeguckt zu haben >_>
> 
> Der Typ regt total auf



Bei uns würde ihm jeder sagen: "Toll gemacht. Keks? Ich mach das auch!"


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was deine Seite bei Flash für ne Qualität liefert, aber mein 22" macht das Bild meistens schon so groß, dass die Qualität unzureichend wirkt. Und Festplattenspeicher hab ich mehr als genug. Das ist ja eh nur temporär drauf.



Ich schau mir das auch nicht in Vollbild an...


----------



## TheStormrider (12. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich schau mir das auch nicht in Vollbild an...


Ich bin immer abgelenkt wenn ich das Bild nicht in Vollbild mache und dann krieg ich wieder was nicht mit und das passiert mir grad bei englischen Filmen eh schon zu oft. Weil dann blick ichs nicht mehr. Daher ist Vollbild ein Muss, außerdem find ichs einfach vom Feeling auch schöner. Aber jeder wie er mag.


Edit: Kann mir jemand sagen warum ich unter meinem Text fast immer 2 freie Zeilen hab obwohl ich die nie hinmache?


----------



## Vrocas (12. Oktober 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was deine Seite bei Flash für ne Qualität liefert, aber mein 22" macht das Bild meistens schon so groß, dass die Qualität unzureichend wirkt. Und Festplattenspeicher hab ich mehr als genug. Das ist ja eh nur temporär drauf.
> 
> 
> 
> Bei uns würde ihm jeder sagen: "Toll gemacht. Keks? Ich mach das auch!"



Ja das is sowieso voll der spacko. Meint hier er wär der oberchecker nur weil er ne menge Geld hat 
Und oooh wie ich es hasse, wenn man jemanden auf einen drauf schuckt. Ist mir letztens passiert ich bin zu ihm hingelaufen und er daraufhin: "He wazzlozz verstehste kein spaß oder wazz?"

Irgendwann kommt der Tag da kriegt der übelst eine auf die Fressluke aber nicht von mir


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Ich bin immer abgelenkt wenn ich das Bild nicht in Vollbild mache und dann krieg ich wieder was nicht mit und das passiert mir grad bei englischen Filmen eh schon zu oft. Weil dann blick ichs nicht mehr. Daher ist Vollbild ein Muss, außerdem find ichs einfach vom Feeling auch schöner. Aber jeder wie er mag.



Tja, ich chatte sowieso immer nebenbei


----------



## Vrocas (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin ma im bett nachti


----------



## Haggelo (12. Oktober 2010)

Tag


----------



## Petersburg (12. Oktober 2010)

BÄM! auf seite 7300!


----------



## Breakyou (12. Oktober 2010)

BÄM! Gute Nacht!


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2010)

So wenig los hier 

Wo sind Schneehase(ratte) und die anderen irren, deren Namen mir nicht mehr einfallen? :S


----------



## Ykon (12. Oktober 2010)

Wo sind die wenigen User, mit denen man gut reden kann, die mir versprochen wurden?


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wo sind die wenigen User, mit denen man gut reden kann, die mir versprochen wurden?



Jetzt wo du da bist tauchen die eh nicht mehr auf!


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wo sind die wenigen User, mit denen man gut reden kann, die mir versprochen wurden?



Ich bin hier.


----------



## fightfever (12. Oktober 2010)

wieso sind eigentlich hier nur Kerle ?


----------



## Ykon (12. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du da bist tauchen die eh nicht mehr auf!



Dann bleib ich mal den ganzen Abend, dann werde ich Alleinherrscher! :x




Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin hier.



Dich hab ich schon im EiSiKju!


----------



## Petersburg (12. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So wenig los hier
> 
> Wo sind Schneehase(ratte) und die anderen irren, deren Namen mir nicht mehr einfallen? :S



Hiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2010)

fightfever schrieb:


> wieso sind eigentlich hier nur Kerle ?



Weil Frauen deutlich weniger Videospiele spielen und daher das Forum eher von Männern überrannt wird. Hast du etwas gegen uns?


----------



## Ykon (12. Oktober 2010)

fightfever schrieb:


> wieso sind eigentlich hier nur Kerle ?



Weil wir, wenn wir ausnahmsweise ein Mädchen sehen, direkt an den Geschlechtsakt denken und nicht mehr normal denken/reden/schreiben können. Im Regelfall laufen die meisten Frauen um ihr Leben und ändern ihren Namen oder so


Achja... :S


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Weil wir, wenn wir ausnahmsweise ein Mädchen sehen, direkt an den Geschlechtsakt denken und nicht mehr normal denken/reden/schreiben können. Im Regelfall laufen die meisten Frauen um ihr Leben und ändern ihren Namen oder so
> 
> 
> Achja... :S



Ja z.B. in Schneemaus, aber ich frage mich, ob das etwas geholfen hat...


----------



## Ykon (12. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja z.B. in Schneemaus, aber ich frage mich, ob das etwas geholfen hat...



Ich fänd Putzmaus, Kochmaus, bzw. Spaßmaus noch besser!


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich fänd Putzmaus, Kochmaus, bzw. Spaßmaus noch besser!



Spitzmaus wäre am besten.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Spitzmaus wäre am besten.



Lasst Schneemaus in Ruhe :<


----------



## fightfever (13. Oktober 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Weil wir, wenn wir ausnahmsweise ein Mädchen sehen, direkt an den Geschlechtsakt denken und nicht mehr normal denken/reden/schreiben können. Im Regelfall laufen die meisten Frauen um ihr Leben und ändern ihren Namen oder so
> 
> 
> Achja... :S





ok, buffed sollte eine kampagne starten: Frauen an den Controller


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

fightfever schrieb:


> ok, buffed sollte eine kampagne starten: Frauen an den Controller



Ich will es mal so ausdrücken: Ganz dummer Satz in einem Forum voller versauter männlicher Mitmenschen.


----------



## Petersburg (13. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Spitzmaus wäre am besten.



Ich find den Namen süß


----------



## Redstorm (13. Oktober 2010)

server down
woweurope down
mein leben downnnnn
was macht ihr


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

Redstorm schrieb:


> server down
> woweurope down
> mein leben downnnnn
> was macht ihr



Da mir WoW sowieso egal ist und ich mir derzeit eh nur die Beta anschaue: HaHa! :S

Ich mache gar nichts... naja, gut. Chatten im ICQ


----------



## Ykon (13. Oktober 2010)

fightfever schrieb:


> ok, buffed sollte eine kampagne starten: Frauen an den Controller Herd




*in sein Versteck spring*


----------



## Redstorm (13. Oktober 2010)

zum glück läuft two and a half men^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2010)

fightfever schrieb:


> ok, buffed sollte eine kampagne starten: Frauen an den Controller



Um die Vorlage mal zu nutzen
Jawoll, Frauen an den Joystick !


----------



## Petersburg (13. Oktober 2010)

Redstorm schrieb:


> server down
> woweurope down
> mein leben downnnnn
> was macht ihr



Wow Downloaden


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wow Downloaden



Jetzt erst^^?
Da musste aber ne fixe anbindung haben wenn das bis morgen noch was werden soll


----------



## Petersburg (13. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Jetzt erst^^?
> Da musste aber ne fixe anbindung haben wenn das bis morgen noch was werden soll



Ich habe den download seit gestern am laufen, und hab so ca. 4-5 Tage eingerechnet


----------



## Dropz (13. Oktober 2010)

nabend


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich mit meiner genialen DSL 1k Leitung hab knapp 3 Nächte geladen


----------



## Petersburg (13. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich mit meiner genialen DSL 1k Leitung hab knapp 3 Nächte geladen



Hmm ich lade seit ca. 13 Stunden und hab 3,4/7,4 gb


----------



## Dropz (13. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=PgN8TsBMBbc[/youtube]


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Razyl sagt er würde nie fappen.
> Glaubt ihr ihm?



Meine Antwort ist "Mass".


----------



## Grushdak (13. Oktober 2010)

Redstorm schrieb:


> server down
> woweurope down
> mein leben downnnnn
> was macht ihr


Ich wundere mich gerade, warum ich nichtmal mehr mein eigenes Profil betrachten/editieren kann . 
(*edit:* Gerade geht's mal wieder)
Auch andere Veränderungen sind da ... merkwürdig ...

Naja und bis 16 Uhr wurden die Patcharbeiten schon verlängert ... das wird heute nix mehr.

ps. Hallo @ all ^^

pps Gn8 @ all


----------



## Dropz (13. Oktober 2010)

und ich wollte heut nacht wieder anfangen >.<


----------



## Redstorm (13. Oktober 2010)

wir kriegen bestimmt wieder nen tag geschenkt


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2010)

Morgen gehts dann eh nicht
Never play on a patchday


----------



## Dropz (13. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Morgen gehts dann eh nicht
> Never play on a patchday



wieso?


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> wieso?



Weil bei Blizzard an einem Patch-Tag nie etwas rund läuft...


----------



## Ykon (13. Oktober 2010)

So what?!
Komm ran, Jounge! Verdammt!


----------



## Grushdak (13. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil bei Blizzard an einem Patch-Tag nie etwas rund läuft...


Dann hast Du aber definitiv zu wenig WoW gespielt, um das sagen zu können, weil es schlichtweg falsch ist, die Aussage!


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dann hast Du aber definitiv zu wenig WoW gespielt, um das sagen zu können, weil es schlichtweg falsch ist, die Aussage!



Nein, ist sie nicht.


----------



## Ykon (13. Oktober 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dann hast Du aber definitiv zu wenig WoW gespielt, um das sagen zu können, weil es schlichtweg falsch ist, die Aussage!



Deine Lebenseinstellung ist schlichtweg... ach, lassen wir das. 


Skatero hat einen neuen epischen Titel!


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dann hast Du aber definitiv zu wenig WoW gespielt, um das sagen zu können, weil es schlichtweg falsch ist, die Aussage!



Oder du hast die Ironie bzw. das minimale Stückchen Sarkasmus nicht erkannt.


----------



## TrollJumper (13. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt glückliche Ausnahmen. Aber an den meisten Patchday`s habe ich meist wegen laggs, bugs usw. ordentlich zu kämpfen.


----------



## Dropz (13. Oktober 2010)

ist ja klar


----------



## Tabuno (13. Oktober 2010)

hallo schwärmers gehe jetzt schlafen nächtle


----------



## Dropz (13. Oktober 2010)

gute nacht


----------



## Jester (13. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nW41N2ciEP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich habe heute meinen Erfassungsbescheid bekommen...
Hab erstmal mein Testament geschrieben und mich von all meinen Lieben verabschiedet. Kann sich ja nurnoch um Stunden handeln, bis ich in Afghanistan im Sand verrecke! :'(


----------



## Soramac (13. Oktober 2010)

Ahjo, dann machs gut. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal, also beim lieben Gott jetzt .. da oben.


----------



## Dropz (13. Oktober 2010)

>.< das ist mist  Kann man sich da garnet weigern?


----------



## Jester (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss ja eh nichtmehr... hoff ich.
Wehrpflicht wurde ja abgeschafft, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich noch zu den Jahrgängen gehöre, die nicht nur erfasst, sondern auch gezogen werden.
Dennoch lässt einen so ein Brief über einige Dinge verschärft nachdenken... :S


----------



## Budegirl (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte da Glück, mich wollten die Jungs trotz T1-Musterung wegen meiner politischen Einstellung nicht.

Einmal im Leben hatte ich Glück, und das war im Kreiswehrersatzamt...... =)

Meinen Bruder haben sie eigezogen, da half kein Bitten und Betteln. Er hat halt nicht nach Anarchie geschrieen..... hihi

Jester, dass machst du schon. Mittlerweile brauchste auch keine Angst mehr haben, irgendwo im Ausland von einer Tretmine den Unterleib zerfetzt zu bekommen.
Das passiert bald innerlands, wenn irgendwelche radikalen Spinner auf Demos mit Sprengstoff rumhantieren und die Cops die Bundeswehr um Verstärkung bitten müssen.
(wobei die Bundeswehr mittlerweile sehr gute Schützen hat, da ist bestimmt ne gute Ausbildung für dich mit drin! ^^)


----------



## Jester (13. Oktober 2010)

Nach Anarchie schreien werd ich sicher nicht, müsste ich mich ja für schämen! 

Joa, falls ich noch gemustert werde, werd ich da mal hingehen, mal schauen wie es dann läuft. Und ins Ausland kriegen mich keine 10 Panzer, solange ich da den Soldaten spielen soll!
Und spontan würde mir auch nicht einfallen wollen, wozu ich schießen können muss... 


/edit: olololol! 700!


----------



## Dropz (13. Oktober 2010)

gz


----------



## Jester (13. Oktober 2010)

Danke Danke! 

Gut Nacht denn mal... Schön hinwegschlummern mit einem Hercule Poirot Hlörbuch!


----------



## Budegirl (13. Oktober 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Nach Anarchie schreien werd ich sicher nicht, müsste ich mich ja für schämen!





Ich bin mittlerweile (gottseidank) auch nicht mehr einer dieser dummen Anarcho-Punks, bin da mehr der "Demokrat" geworden.
Auch wenn ich der Demokratie in unserer wunderbaren BRD eher skeptisch gegenüber stehe, da sie ja offensichtlich runtergewirtschaftet wird, was aber jetzt nicht zum Thema gehört.

Hoffen wir mal, das du nicht mehr einberufen wirst. In der heutigen Zeit kann so ein Aufenthalt sehr hinderlich bei der Arbeitssuche nach dem Wehrdienst sein.
Mein Bruder merkt es selber. Er sucht verzweifelt einen Platz in seinem Lehrberuf, findet aber keinen, weil die mittlerweile schon so modernisiert haben, das er OldSchool ist.

Shit happens, ich hab meinen Job, was geht mich fremdes Elend an! ^^


----------



## Dropz (13. Oktober 2010)

ich könnte heulen beim drecks sc2 2vs2 >.<.< aaaar


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2010)

Endlich mal wieder ne Flasche Met!


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

lass es dir schmecken 

guten abend btw


----------



## Dominau (13. Oktober 2010)

yo biatches!


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

was geht bro ?


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2010)

Abend!


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> yo biatches!


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYY! FLÜSCHKEITE!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PF_KQEtSKTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wir hatten heute ne 1-Mann Nazi Demo 
Voll der loser


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil bei Blizzard an einem Patch-Tag nie etwas rund läuft...



er hatte recht :O
er ist ein orakel betet ihn an


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> er hatte recht :O
> er ist ein orakel betet ihn an



Ich weiß. Ich weiß.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> er hatte recht :O
> er ist ein orakel betet ihn an



I bin immano am Runterladen  Wenigstens schomal Cata-Launcher


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

schön wieder hier zu sein
der freistaat ist mir irgendwie unsympatisch


----------



## Dominau (13. Oktober 2010)

Afk Waterland schauen :O


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> schön wieder hier zu sein
> der freistaat ist mir irgendwie unsympatisch



CDU/CSU halt^^
Die kann man nit mögen. Alles Faschos i red aus erfahrung!


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

aber das thema hatten wir schonmal

btw download
der ging schnell doch der updater macht mein pc grad tod


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> aber das thema hatten wir schonmal
> 
> btw download
> der ging schnell doch der updater macht mein pc grad tod



bei mir kann er das nicht, was schon tot ist, kann man nicht töten


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2010)

noch 2% puahahahaaha lol muhahaha hihi


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt noch Leute, die WoW spielen?


----------



## BlizzLord (13. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> bei mir kann er das nicht, was schon tot ist, kann man nicht töten



Zombie PC?

Bissle Weihwasser und das Ding ist auch hinüber. :>



> Es gibt noch Leute, die KEIN WoW spielen?



Fix'd(Ich liebe diese "Wort"  )


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2010)

I bin grad am Zocken haha


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2010)

damn jetzt will der noch was downloaden boah scheiß die wand um ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2010)

Grad am Umschmieden haha!


----------



## Dominau (13. Oktober 2010)

Im Back, Biatches


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

schön & i`m in miami bitch


----------



## Silenzz (13. Oktober 2010)

N'Abend ihr Bitches, der Zuhälter ist zurück, also ab an die Arbeit


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Nabend Ladies


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

ja puff daddy


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja puff daddy




Ehrlich in Miami?


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ehrlich in Miami?


ne zuhause


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ne zuhause




boah und ich wollt schon neidisch sein


----------



## Silenzz (13. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> boah und ich wollt schon neidisch sein


Haha


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> boah und ich wollt schon neidisch sein



in miami ist nichtlos (außer es ist springbreak)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> in miami ist nichtlos (außer es ist springbreak)



Sonst laufen da nur hässliche Weiber rum oder wat ?


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sonst laufen da nur hässliche Weiber rum oder wat ?



wenns wenigstest weiber wären das ist voll die rentner stadt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wenns wenigstest weiber wären das ist voll die rentner stadt



Hast grad ne wunderschöne Illusion zerstört ...


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2010)

Bim Bam, Bim Bam


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Wer is'n da  ?


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

da mudda


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Neeeh da buddaaahh


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

legasthenie trifft Sh1k4ri krittisch
Sh1k4ri stirbt


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Neeeh da buddaaahh


Skøl!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rBHxuMAwSak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

das ist so behindert


----------



## Breakyou (13. Oktober 2010)

guten tag


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> das ist so behindert


Dat is geil^^


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> guten tag



nabend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> legasthenie trifft Sh1k4ri krittisch
> Sh1k4ri stirbt



I CANNOT DIE, BECUZ I'M AWESOME !!!


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> I CANNOT DIE, BECUZ I'M AWESOME !!!



awesome-o



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2010)

Was habt ihr heut abend gegessen?


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

PIZZA !
und du?
was gabs bei dir besonderes


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab rohe Eier gegessen, BECUZ I AM AWESOME !!!!

Der Hund sagt es doch auch ...

...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (13. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was habt ihr heut abend gegessen?



Fötus mit Mayo


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir gabs:
1 Bachsaibling gefüllt mit glatter Petersilie und Zitrone
Dazu: Salat mit Wildtomaten
Katroffeln mit Buttersauce
Gebratene Steinpilze
Alles von mit gekocht!


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

war kla das das was tolles war sonst hättest du nicht gefragt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Hatte heute ein selbstgemachtes Bauernfrühstück mit ner Bratwurst ...

... da bekomm ich glatt nochmal hunger


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann Sau gut kochen, besser als meine ma


----------



## Petersburg (13. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hatte heute ein selbstgemachtes Bauernfrühstück mit ner Bratwurst ...
> 
> ... da bekomm ich glatt nochmal hunger



Dein Avatar erinnert mich an diesen Typen aus Sin City, und der hat auf was völlig anderes hunger...


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

meine freundin kann gut kochen *G*


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2010)

Nabend





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4v9tfSCaHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dein Avatar erinnert mich an diesen Typen aus Sin City, und der hat auf was völlig anderes hunger...



Ne ich steh nicht so auf Menschenfleisch  Aber das ist er (hieß glaub ich Kevin)


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> meine freundin kann gut kochen *G*



Sieht sie denn gut aus? Infos plx!


----------



## Petersburg (13. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ne ich steh nicht so auf Menschenfleisch  Aber das ist er (hieß glaub ich Kevin)



Der war so süß


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ma gad !!


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Oktober 2010)

gesindel?
ja, gesindel!


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gesindel?
> ja, gesindel!



Huhu Trolli.


----------



## Petersburg (13. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> gesindel?
> ja, gesindel!



Wo? GIEF GESINDEL!!!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Huhu Trolli.


ja nabend =)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wo? GIEF GESINDEL!!!!!



Justin-Bieber-Haters sind Gesindel o.O Sagt die Drama Queen da oben


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

trolli reimt sich auf olli


----------



## Petersburg (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> trolli reimt sich auf olli



und olli reimt sich auf peter


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Oktober 2010)

*papierschiff bastel*


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

ja und frauen auf küche 
zufall?


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> trolli reimt sich auf olli



Molli?


----------



## Petersburg (13. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *papierschiff bastel*



Wohin geht die Reise?


----------



## Silenzz (13. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wohin geht die Reise?


Atlantis


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wohin geht die Reise?



miami bitch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Bin mal Heroes schauen, hadde


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bin mal Heroes schauen, hadde



rette die cheerleaderin, rette die welt


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> *papierschiff bastel*



Willst du uns etwa verlassen?


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Willst du uns etwa verlassen?



wenn wir glück haben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> rette die cheerleaderin, rette die welt



Die Welt ist egal 

Edith: Der blöde Kevin läuft noch...


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Oktober 2010)

mein blatt papier war nich perfekt. suboptimal...
naja egal :-D


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

bleibste halt hier


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

bleibste halt hier


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

bleibste halt hier


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

bleibste halt hier


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

bleibste halt hier


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> bleibste halt hier



Spammer!


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> bleibste halt hier



Spammer!


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> bleibste halt hier



Spammer!


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> bleibste halt hier



Spammer!


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> bleibste halt hier



Spammer!


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> bleibste halt hier



Spammer!


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> bleibste halt hier



Spammer!


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> bleibste halt hier



Spammer!

Edit: What the fuck?


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Oktober 2010)

5fach post hab ich schon lang ncih mehr erlebt. ein hoch auf gimperei :-D


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2010)

wieviel l met pro tank ist erlaubt?


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

/report wegen den Spammern -.-


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> 5fach post hab ich schon lang ncih mehr erlebt. ein hoch auf gimperei :-D



8fach Post von Skatero...


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 8fach Post von Skatero...



Ich bin halt imba. Ich mache das sogar unabsichtlich. :s


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 8fach Post von Skatero...



Doppelpost vom Razyl


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Doppelpost vom Razyl



Aber nicht mit gleichem Inhalt, Mister Alki. :S


----------



## Petersburg (13. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin halt imba. Ich mache das sogar unabsichtlich. :s






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

sry wollte nicht aber buffed ist abgespackt und ich konnte nix machen und ich dachte öfter klicken hilft


----------



## Thoor (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> sry wollte nicht aber buffed ist abgespackt und ich konnte nix machen und ich dachte öfter klicken hilft



Ok. Ist genehmigt. Ihr Stromberg.

Nacht.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber nicht mit gleichem Inhalt, Mister Alki. :S



Alki? Nur weil i bis jetzt jeden Tag was trin ke bin i no lang kein alki


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

anti alkeholiker sind schlimmer als nazis 
aber noch lange nicht so schlimm wie antiraucher


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> anti alkeholiker sind schlimmer als nazis



Ich mag Anti-Alkoholiker auch nicht, aber deine Aussage ist trotzdem totaler Schwachsinn.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> anti alkeholiker sind schlimmer als nazis
> aber noch lange nicht so schlimm wie *antiraucher*



gutes stichwort i geh ebn rauchen


----------



## Petersburg (13. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 OMG! Ich hab eben gehört, dass ein Flugzeug ins World Trade Center geflogen ist!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> anti alkeholiker sind schlimmer als nazis
> aber noch lange nicht so schlimm wie antiraucher


alle ins gas!


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> alle ins gas!



si si senore


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2010)

gute nacht  bis morgen


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

nachti


----------



## Petersburg (13. Oktober 2010)

Wie groß ist den der ganze Patch shice mit 4.x.x in Wow jetzt? Mal lese ich 6 gb dann 12 gb... spielt hier überhaupt jemand wow?


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Alki? Nur weil i bis jetzt jeden Tag was trin ke bin i no lang kein alki



Doch, doch....



Olliruh schrieb:


> anti alkeholiker sind schlimmer als nazis



*Kopf---->tisch*


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wie groß ist den der ganze Patch shice mit 4.x.x in Wow jetzt? Mal lese ich 6 gb dann 12 gb... spielt hier überhaupt jemand wow?


4players sagt etwa 6,4gb:



> Am heutigen Mittwoch wird der World of WarCraft-Patch 4.0.1 auf die europäischen Realms aufgespielt. Das große Update ist der erste Vorbereitungspatch für das dritte Add-on Cataclysm. Die vier Patch-Teile sind über 5 GB groß und können mit Hilfe des Background Downloaders von Blizzard oder von unserem Download-Server runtergeladen werden.
> 
> Download: Patch 3.3.x -> 4.0.1 (Europa), Teil 1 (1,73 G
> Download: Patch 3.3.x -> 4.0.1 (Europa), Teil 2 (2,63 G
> ...


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

weiß jmd was es mit diesen nicht kritischen updates auf sich hat?


----------



## Petersburg (13. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> 4players sagt etwa 6,4gb:



Ah danke für die Hilfe, dann sollte ich mit dem Wow download+ Patch in so... 2 Wochen fertig sein ...


----------



## Silenzz (14. Oktober 2010)

WTF ich muss ca. 6 Gb nachpatchen oO


----------



## Dropz (14. Oktober 2010)

guuuuuuuuten abend


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schon n brüller, ne?


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> schon n brüller, ne?



Ahja... das Forum gibt es immer noch? :S


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2010)

nee das is nich das was du meinst


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nee das is nich das was du meinst



Es sieht aber genauso aus


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2010)

christen und pseudo hardcorechristen basteln ein baukasten forum. dass da was ähnliches rauskommt find ich vorhersehbar^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> christen und pseudo hardcorechristen basteln ein baukasten forum. dass da was ähnliches rauskommt find ich vorhersehbar^^




Die Christen sind halt ein eigenständiges Grüppchen...


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2010)

bin mal off. gut nacht =)


----------



## Petersburg (14. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin mal off. gut nacht =)



gute nacht riiiiiieeesentrolli


----------



## Dropz (14. Oktober 2010)

nachti


----------



## Silenzz (14. Oktober 2010)

Noch jemand am Start?


----------



## Skatero (14. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Noch jemand am Start?



Nein.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Oktober 2010)

Präsenile Bettflucht. Hm...


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VySFXtHFQfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Denkt drann Männer!


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2010)

_Wer zum Teufel hohrt sich sowas wie Schranz oder Skar an o.O_


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wer zum Teufel hohrt sich sowas wie Schranz oder Skar an o.O_



Eventuell... du?


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2010)

Schranz&Ska? Hat wer nen Eimer?


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

nabend ihr


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nabend ihr



Nabend. Wat geht altah


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

alles was beine hat außer tische , stühle und stephen hawkins 
und bei dir?


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> alles was beine hat außer tische , stühle und stephen hawkins
> und bei dir?


sonst nixx. freude noch an 4.0.1


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

ja siggi

vendeta bockt , warri suckt, eule bockt, pala lutscht 
und bei dir?

nerven tut nur der "betrachten" bug


----------



## Petersburg (14. Oktober 2010)

Winrar!


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schranz&Ska? Hat wer nen Eimer?



Die schlimmsten Musik Genres die es gibt .....danach gibst mir dne eimer


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2010)

grüße,unwürdige


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

nabend würdiger im unwürdigen thread


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja siggi
> 
> vendeta bockt , warri suckt, eule bockt, pala lutscht
> und bei dir?
> ...



Mage rockt! Betrachten BUg nervt wirklich, Gerechtigkeitspunkte rocken DERBST


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

mage rockt wirklich *___*
flammenstoß keine cast zeit mehr


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2010)

_Hell Jea Industrial4ever

Der Ubersetzte Band name is mega Geil



*Turmion Kätilöt* (dt.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


> _Die Hebammen des Verderbens) ist eine finnische Elektronik-Crossover-Band, die Elemente des Technos mit denen des Metals vermischt, und deren Texte in finnischer und englischer Sprachen sind.
> _


_




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=7Iqv9ukUtDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2010)

_Waaa ein Noxiel....._


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

ein wildes noxiel


----------



## Skatero (14. Oktober 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2010)

_Alle Fur's bringen sich in Sicherhei......ach scheisse bin ja nur icht*gegen Mauer lauf und bewustloss wird*_


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wer zum Teufel hohrt sich sowas wie Schranz oder Skar an o.O_


hohrt? skar? meinst du ska? wenn ja, dann ich.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2010)

Noxiel!


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hohrt? skar? meinst du ska? wenn ja, dann ich.



_KILL IT KILL IT WHITE FIRE!!!!!

Industrial haut Ska blutig





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=nH1vFInuasw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _KILL IT KILL IT WHITE FIRE!!!!!
> 
> Industrial haut Ska blutig
> 
> ...


musikfaschismus \o


----------



## Vrocas (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute.

Ich bin krank!! *cheer*


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> musikfaschismus \o



_Yay _


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Hi Leute.
> 
> Ich bin krank!! *cheer*



*tröst* *taschentuchreich* *suppe koch*


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2010)

_Kennt hier einer Centhron ??_


----------



## Vrocas (14. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> *tröst* *taschentuchreich* *suppe koch*



Hühnersuppe so wie sie Omi macht wäre am besten! 

Sagt mal könnt ihr euch auch nicht in WoW einloggen nur weil euer Char in einer der Hauptstädte steht >_>?


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Hühnersuppe so wie sie Omi macht wäre am besten!
> 
> Sagt mal könnt ihr euch auch nicht in WoW einloggen nur weil euer Char in einer der Hauptstädte steht >_>?



ehm eig schon 

haha


----------



## Petersburg (14. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Kennt hier einer Centhron ??_



Ist das nicht die Band, die mit einem Flugzeug 3 Überschläge gemacht hat, dann auf dem Mond Käse gegessen hat, und dann an einem Stück Sushi erstickt sind?


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die Band, die mit einem Flugzeug 3 Überschläge gemacht hat, dann auf dem Mond Käse gegessen hat, und dann an einem Stück Sushi erstickt sind?


das war deine tante hans =)


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2010)

_Netter Text xD_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u6OExSrMphA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (14. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das war deine tante hans =)



Die aus meinem Paralel Universum, die ein Schwarzesloch zerstört hat, während sie Sushi gebacken hat?


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Die aus meinem Paralel Universum, die ein Schwarzesloch zerstört hat, während sie Sushi gebacken hat?



öhm...
genau wieso nicht


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Die aus meinem Paralel Universum, die ein Schwarzesloch zerstört hat, während sie Sushi gebacken hat?


nö


----------



## Vrocas (14. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ehm eig schon
> 
> haha



Oh nein ich wollte aber auf meinen hexer umloggen um Destru zu skillen damit ich fitt für cata pvp bin was soll ich tun was soll ich tun was soll ich tun ?!

Wie soll ich da meine frei zeit genießen während ich krank bin?!


----------



## Petersburg (14. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> öhm...
> genau wieso nicht



Wäre unabhängig von der gegenwärtigen Entwicklung feststellbar, dass die Spekulation bilingual transloziiert abstoßend wirkt, kann man nicht so einfach hinnehmen, dass die nutzungsintensiv asynchrone Manipulation ambivalent dezitiert analysiert werden könnte, falls die fertige Fundamentalisierung kumulativ glänzend quasi ins Eck gestellt wird.

=


  Folgert man aus dem Worst-Case-Szenario, dass die Systemanalyse doppelseitig charakteristisch alle Kritiker überrascht hat, ist es nicht möglich, dass die anachronistisch gerontologische Nebenwirkung chronologisch bilingual nicht verlieren kann, aber nur wenn die positivierte Strukturbereinigung negativ legistisch kaum existiert.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Oh nein ich wollte aber auf meinen hexer umloggen um Destru zu skillen damit ich fitt für cata pvp bin was soll ich tun was soll ich tun was soll ich tun ?!
> 
> Wie soll ich da meine frei zeit genießen während ich krank bin?!


es gibt in holland ne klinik für wow suchtis und so :-D


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

tritt mal jmd petersburg solange bis sich der fachsprachschalter wieder auf normal stellt


----------



## Vrocas (14. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> es gibt in holland ne klinik für wow suchtis und so :-D



Ich hab zuviel RL deshalb spiel ich WoW

in 
ur
face
bitch


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

es gibt ingame auch so eine sucht beratung 
INGAME!


----------



## Vrocas (14. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> es gibt ingame auch so eine sucht beratung
> INGAME!



wtfomgftw?!


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich hab zuviel rl deshalb spiel ich WoW



was ist falsch


----------



## Petersburg (14. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> was ist falsch


Stets hebt die Dollarschwäche des Timings eine evasive Kommerzialisierung der subversiv zielbewussten Kritik und aktiviert zumeist eine bilateral Dollarschwäche moralisch neben dem Security-Bulletin der Nebenwirkung.


----------



## Vrocas (14. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> was ist falsch






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das da.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Stets hebt die Dollarschwäche des Timings eine evasive Kommerzialisierung der subversiv zielbewussten Kritik und aktiviert zumeist eine bilateral Dollarschwäche moralisch neben dem Security-Bulletin der Nebenwirkung.



wer hat dich verbrannt?

es sind ferien ! 
deutschlk ist nicht


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Das da.



was da ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ach das


----------



## Petersburg (14. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wer hat dich verbrannt?
> 
> es sind ferien !
> deutschlk ist nicht



Das passiert, wenn ich kein Wow spielen kann  NEED WOW


----------



## Vrocas (14. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> was da ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zomfg ein Kollege von mir hat sich das Trikot und die Socken gekauft und ist damit ins Training gekommen


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2010)

FC Schalke 04 - Absteiger
VFB Stuttgart - Absteiger
:S


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

roflcopter
naja besser als seine familie zu verprügeln oder blizz zu flamen


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> FC Schalke 04 - Absteiger
> VFB Stuttgart - Absteiger
> :S



dafür gewinnen sie die champions league


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dafür gewinnen sie die champions league


beide?
krass...


----------



## Petersburg (14. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> roflcopter
> naja besser als seine familie zu verprügeln oder blizz zu flamen



*Schreit während er auf seine Geschwister einprügelt "SHICE BLIZZ NEED WOW OLOLOLOLO SHICE SHICE SHICE"*


----------



## Vrocas (14. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> roflcopter
> naja besser als seine familie zu verprügeln oder blizz zu flamen



FUU BLIZZ LÄSST MISCH NISCHD EINLOGGÄÄN WEGÄÄN CHAR IN HAUPTSTADT STEHT

FU
FUUU

*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111*


----------



## Vrocas (14. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *Schreit während er auf seine Geschwister einprügelt "SHICE BLIZZ NEED WOW OLOLOLOLO SHICE SHICE SHICE"*



Haha das ist geil danke für die Sig


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dafür gewinnen sie die champions league



Eher nicht.


----------



## Petersburg (14. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Haha das ist geil danke für die Sig



Tu ich doch gern. Das macht 20€


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

flame ghostcrawler oder seine mama


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Tu ich doch gern. Das macht 20€



pro buchstabe


----------



## Petersburg (14. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> flame ghostcrawler oder seine mama



BOAH EY! Verflucht sei Ghostcrawlers Mutter, sitzt die wieder aufm Server und strippt oder warum ist der shice download so langsam?! OLOLOLOLO


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2010)

_Ich will auch so ne Kleidung abe rnur in Rot_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cNAdtkSjSps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

soll ich dir so ein ding nähen


----------



## Vrocas (14. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> BOAH EY! Verflucht sei Ghostcrawlers Mutter, sitzt die wieder aufm Server und strippt oder warum ist der shice download so langsam?! OLOLOLOLO



OLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OLOLOLOLOLOL !!!!!!!!!!!11111111


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

so dein sign gibt ne anzeige wegen nutzung fremden geistes gut ohne quellen angebe


----------



## Vrocas (14. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> so dein sign gibt ne anzeige wegen nutzung fremden geistes gut ohne quellen angebe



ich wollt ja namen dazu schreib0rn aber dann wurd mir gesagt signatur wäre zu groß


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> soll ich dir so ein ding nähen



Sage noch mal ding dazu und ich Schicke dir CHuck Norris Vorbei xD


----------



## Petersburg (14. Oktober 2010)

OMG OMG OMG NUR NOCH 1 GB, DANN...

....

habe ich wow auf Patch 3.2.0


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

mach ruhig ich hab bruce lee hier der pwned chuck norris


----------



## Firun (14. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> OMG OMG OMG NUR NOCH 1 GB, DANN...
> 
> ....
> 
> habe ich wow auf Patch 3.2.0






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> mach ruhig ich hab bruce lee hier der pwned chuck norris



_Und ich hab die Merkel xD_


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Und ich hab die Merkel xD_



verhüte lieber


----------



## Petersburg (14. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein lieblings Mod ist da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Mein lieblings Mod ist da!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rutsch nicht aus


----------



## Firun (14. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Mein lieblings Mod ist da!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und da ist ja auch mein fast lieblings user 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> und da ist ja auch mein fast lieblings user
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sry fürs verstecken


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sry fürs verstecken



Ich wollte jetzt erst schreiben, dass dein Ava mit der Mütze veraltet ist, aber dann hab ich aufs Datum geschaut.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wollte jetzt erst schreiben, dass dein Ava mit der Mütze veraltet ist, aber dann hab ich aufs Datum geschaut.


muahaha




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (14. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> und da ist ja auch mein fast lieblings user
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wer ist dein lieblings user?


----------



## Vrocas (14. Oktober 2010)

ich


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> ich


nicht


----------



## Petersburg (14. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> ich



Nö, du musst noch deine Schulden bezahlen


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2010)

_Ich bin Firuns lieblingsuser xD *schleim*_


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5t_KwOcg0ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2010)

_LOL

Gerade in ICQ

_


> _XXX23:05_ _Wo hab' ich nur die grüne Farbe... Hm... ein bisschen zerfetzte Rüstung lässt sich besorgen. Magst du larp?
> _ _Rexo23:05_ _Halt sich in Grenzen...._
> _XXX23:07_ _Da ich Rollenspieler bin und selbst zu einer 'extremen' Randgruppe gehöre ist meine akzeptanz extrem hoch.
> Ich mag jeden. Sogar Gregor._
> ...


----------



## TheEwanie (14. Oktober 2010)

Gnabönd.


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Netter Text xD_



Bei der Musik werden Erinnerungen wach <3


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bei der Musik werden Erinnerungen wach <3


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bei der Musik werden Erinnerungen wach <3



_momentmal......Zam und Centhron o.O das wiederspricht den gesetzen der Natur_


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2010)

Nach neuesten berechnungen, werde ich die gesammte Ferienzeit mit dem downloaden von patch 4.x.x verbringen. Yay -.- 

&#8364;: ich wünschte, ich könnt die zeit meiner eingelösten gamecard anhalten, nach dem patch sind wieder 2 wochen rum, die ich nicht spielen kann o_O


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

das ziel, den download ordner aufzuräumen, rückt in klickbare nähe. GEWINN!


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

_Yay Tanz der Teufel xD_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FtU1UIdYE_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (15. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uaxXHBjHDY[/youtube]
!!


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BBoLA_BQ4tU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


damit verabschiede ich mich für heute 

it´s the meat of kings <3


----------



## Skatero (15. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LiTsyELgemQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (15. Oktober 2010)

guuuten abend


----------



## Dropz (15. Oktober 2010)

nichts los


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

&#1500;&#1497;&#1500;&#1492; &#1496;&#1493;&#1489;


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Oktober 2010)

*kartoffel*


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

nabend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## Dweencore (15. Oktober 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

bei euch alles kosher


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2010)

In b4 Mod/Admin


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2010)

Abend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Whatuuuuuuuuuuuup ?


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin dafür, das Olli diese dämliche Signatur löscht, wer hält schon was von Fußball? Ist ja schon fast schlimmer als diese Religionen...


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, das Olli diese dämliche Signatur löscht, wer hält schon was von Fußball? Ist ja schon fast schlimmer als diese Religionen...



Viele, viele, viele, viele Menschen.


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Viele, viele, viele, viele Menschen.



Ich frage mich solangsam was schlimmer ist, diese fanatischen Religions idioten oder diese fanatischen Fußball-fan idioten :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Fussball ist doch toll ^^ Kommt halt drauf an welchen Verein man unterstützt, ist doch nix anderes als wenn man Bands in der Signatur drin stehen hat.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, das Olli diese dämliche Signatur löscht, wer hält schon was von Fußball? Ist ja schon fast schlimmer als diese Religionen...



phh respektiere und werde respektiert bro !


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

&#1506;&#1512;&#1489; &#1496;&#1493;&#1489;


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich frage mich solangsam was schlimmer ist, diese fanatischen Religions idioten oder diese fanatischen Fußball-fan idioten :/



nur weil ich das als sign hab heißt das ja nicht das ich fanatisch bin


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> &#1506;&#1512;&#1489; &#1496;&#1493;&#1489;



du sagst es 
100% /sign


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nur weil ich das als sign hab heißt das ja nicht das ich fanatisch bin


egal. wir wolln dich dafür dissen.


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen

__Ich verspuhre gerade den grossen drang auf ne tute Chips ...._ _Bin ich verfressen.....schande uber mich_


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> &#1506;&#1512;&#1489; &#1496;&#1493;&#1489;



Auch dir wünsche ich einen guten Abend


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

jetzt will ich auch chips :O
aber ich bin auf diät...


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

Muss bei deinem Avatar an die hier denken xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Auch dir wünsche ich einen guten Abend


&#1514;&#1493;&#1491;&#1492;


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

ich hatte meine tastatur mal auf französich gestellt ... aber da ist das was du hast ja nix gegen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

@ Rexo sind aber nicht die Gremlins oder ? ;o

Edit: Ne, sind die hier <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Süüüüüüüüüüüüz


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich hatte meine tastatur mal auf französich gestellt ... aber da ist das was du hast ja nix gegen


ich kann sie auf amerikanisch stellen \o/


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

beim neuen handy vom kumpel hab ich die sprache auf chinesisch gestellt und er kannte sich nicht mit dem handy aus wusste also nicht wo das sprach menü ist


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> @ Rexo sind aber nicht die Gremlins oder ? ;o
> 
> Edit: Ne, sind die hier <3
> 
> ...



Nein Ich bezeichne die gerne als ab 18 Version von den Gremlins xD Sind zwar klein und niedlich aber dafur absolut todlich und verfressen

Hier der verfressene Teil ja der eine furzt und der andere beschwert sich xD und noch n verfessener teil aber mit nem frittierten critter




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-qFsdFXH68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sItAt25NiY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> beim neuen handy vom kumpel hab ich die sprache auf chinesisch gestellt und er kannte sich nicht mit dem handy aus wusste also nicht wo das sprach menü ist



Pööööööööööööööööööööse :O


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

das ist mies ich dachte ich gucke so die gremlins ( die kinderversion) und dann lief da so ein horrorfilm und ich war 7


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich kann sie auf amerikanisch stellen \o/



bqq&#607;&#647;&#653;b&#623;o


----------



## Soladra (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> bqq&#607;&#647;&#653;b&#623;o


^^dnerriwrev hcilbualgnu si sad

!!!aj eßiehcs


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

_


Olliruh schrieb:



			das ist mies ich dachte ich gucke so die gremlins ( die kinderversion) und dann lief da so ein horrorfilm und ich war 7
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


SO habe ich damals mit 10 Jahren Creepshow 2 gesehen xD_


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> SO habe ich damals mit 10 Jahren Creepshow 2 gesehen xD_



als meine mama das gemerkt hat , hat die geguckt wie nen zyklop im 3D kino


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> als meine mama das gemerkt hat , hat die geguckt wie nen zyklop im 3D kino



Die armen Zyklopen werden von der Gesellschaft ausgeschlossen.

Ich start ne Demo !Stoppt den Rassismus! 3D auch für Zyklopen!


----------



## Soladra (15. Oktober 2010)

EIsregen! <3


----------



## Dweencore (15. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> das ist mies ich dachte ich gucke so die gremlins ( die kinderversion) und dann lief da so ein horrorfilm und ich war 7



Schlimmer wär es doch, wenn du nen Film mit nen Porno verwechselst xD
Schneeflittchen oder Hänslen in Gretel


----------



## Soladra (15. Oktober 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Schlimmer wär es doch, wenn du nen Film mit nen Porno verwechselst xD
> Schneeflittchen oder Hänslen in Gretel



xD


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

In Diana Jones


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hi Leute



u&#305;o&#623;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Die armen Zyklopen werden von der Gesellschaft ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Ich start ne Demo !Stoppt den Rassismus! 3D auch für Zyklopen!



Kommt ein Zyklop zum AUGEarzt... BRÜLLAH !!! 

Sry der musste raus


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Schlimmer wär es doch, wenn du nen Film mit nen Porno verwechselst xD
> Schneeflittchen oder Hänslen in Gretel



"Mama, Schneewitchen(Wird die alte so geschrieben... >.<) war ein ganz ganz böses Mädchen" :>


----------



## Soladra (15. Oktober 2010)

mir ist kalt


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> mir ist kalt



ließ meinen thread durch sind gute tipps dabei
und du bist sicher das du kein 12meter loch in deinem zimmer hast?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Uhh heute gibt es "Der Exorzist"


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Uhh heute gibt es "Der Exorzist"



bei dir?
ich komm vorbei


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> mir ist kalt



Was soll man dazu noch sagen? :/


----------



## Vrocas (15. Oktober 2010)

Wer reitet so spät durch Nacht und Wind?!

Es ist der Kodo mit seinem Rind!


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

doppel post so ein dreck

dummer spruch :
oben am himmel kreist der geier von unten sieht man seine eier


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> bei dir?
> ich komm vorbei



Bin alleine in einem großen Haus und draußen schüttet es wie aus Eimern. Perfekt


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bin alleine in einem großen Haus und draußen schüttet es wie aus Eimern. Perfekt



aber ich dachte ... 
ich wollte dir doch helfen


----------



## Vrocas (15. Oktober 2010)

Weiß einer wie man seine Internetverbindung verbessern kann?

Bei mir ruckelts und laggt es als wie ab ._.

Das macht das spielen ungenießbar!


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=soyYhEDDzv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Weiß einer wie man seine Internetverbindung verbessern kann?
> 
> Bei mir ruckelts und laggt es als wie ab ._.
> 
> Das macht das spielen ungenießbar!



Keine Pornos runterladen, ganz einfach.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Keine Pornos runterladen, ganz einfach.



:O
das internet höchstenst 2mal am tag für pr0ns nutzen


----------



## Soladra (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich find den Fred ned


----------



## Vrocas (15. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Keine Pornos runterladen, ganz einfach.



Tu ich nicht :<

Sowas lad ich mir doch nicht runter also echt tzzzzzzzz


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Weiß einer wie man seine Internetverbindung verbessern kann?
> 
> Bei mir ruckelts und laggt es als wie ab ._.
> 
> Das macht das spielen ungenießbar!


wlan?
halbe stunde oder mal ne nacht lang das graue dsl kabel ausm router ziehen.


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

_LOL wie geil....

Diese Gitarren rifft und die stimme richtig death metal like





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=NEEN7ixgZrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/172486-maushand/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Hegenberg ist klasse :>


----------



## Vrocas (15. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wlan?
> halbe stunde oder mal ne nacht lang das graue dsl kabel ausm router ziehen.



Ich habe eigentlich Lan.

Oder war das wieder eine Anspielung darauf dass ich nunmal gerne Computer Spiele konsumiere ?


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

OK die sind auch richtig gut von Cranius





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2z29Rk8814w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TR7FC-h0Fb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hegenberg ist scheiße :>


jupp


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich Lan.
> 
> Oder war das wieder eine Anspielung darauf dass ich nunmal gerne Computer Spiele konsumiere ?


nö. dsa war alles ernst gemeint.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Pups



Ihhhhhhhhh


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ihhhhhhhhh


pack dein gesicht halt nich immer da unten hin.


----------



## Vrocas (15. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nö. dsa war alles ernst gemeint.



Dann danke ich dir vielmals!

DSL Kabel... Welches ist das nochmal


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Dann danke ich dir vielmals!
> 
> DSL Kabel... Welches ist das nochmal


dies graue das von dieser komischen box kommt^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> pack dein gesicht halt nich immer da unten hin.



Sorrey


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sorrey


dir sei verziehen. aber jetzt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (15. Oktober 2010)

guten abend


----------



## Soladra (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich frier ned nur an der hand, ich frier insgesamt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dir sei verziehen. aber jetzt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich frier ned nur an der hand, ich frier insgesamt



Du bist aus Eis?


----------



## Vrocas (15. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dies graue das von dieser komischen box kommt^^



Ah okay. Thanks 

btw:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dG7Rl3qxUqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

@Vrocas wegen diesem Lied hab ich angefangen mit dem Gitarre spielen, einfach episch dieses Solo <3


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich frier ned nur an der hand, ich frier insgesamt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (15. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> @Vrocas wegen diesem Lied hab ich angefangen mit dem Gitarre spielen, einfach episch dieses Solo <3



Ich liebe dich <3

naja bin ma für ne halbe stunde weg und befolge die ratschläge von riesentrolli bis gleich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

No Bro, gegen die Yakuza hat keiner ne Chance


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dir sei verziehen. aber jetzt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Meine Antwort xD
Die AUdio datei is aus Comedy street




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jtROSR3AsM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> @Vrocas wegen diesem Lied hab ich angefangen mit dem Gitarre spielen, einfach episch dieses Solo <3



Und wegen diesem ... 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DtVaqQETf_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und wegen diesem ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Versuch das ma zu spielen xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3FPRsC6-B-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Ey Ey hab grade erst vor ein paar Monaten angefangen, bin quasi noch'n Noob. :<


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Meine Antwort xD
> Die AUdio datei is aus Comedy street
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtROSR3AsM8





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

lol


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eeeemmmm....ok xD

Habe auch noch vernichtet die lenscheit von Bender aus futurama xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Eeeemmmm....ok xD
> 
> Habe auch noch vernichtet die lenscheit von Bender aus futurama xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Owl <3


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

ja & pork is the meat of kings


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hasse dne Buffed Humor




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FJdLqLhSK5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Ich hasse dne Buffed Humor
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJdLqLhSK5M





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefällt mir besser als die olle eule


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2010)

Omfg! Könnt ihr nicht mal beim Thema bleiben?!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 Geeeeeeil


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Omfg! Könnt ihr nicht mal beim Thema bleiben?!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Omfg! Könnt ihr nicht mal beim Thema bleiben?!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...............das bild is mir unsympatisch und finde es nich nett gegen leute mit uberbiss


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Omfg! Könnt ihr nicht mal beim Thema bleiben?!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

gz zum 3ten mal gequotet


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> ...............das bild is mir unsympatisch und finde es nich nett gegen leute mit uberbiss





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> gz zum 3ten mal gequotet






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Whuhuhu wat fürn Nivau hir :>


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

Mein Statment





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=byzDBEaRVEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nun ist aber gut.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

sry bin beschäftigt 
doofer kecks 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Whuhuhu wat fürn Nivau hir :>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (15. Oktober 2010)

so re


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Whuhuhu wat fürn Nivau hir :>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rexo schrieb:


> Mein Statmenthttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byzDBEaRVEM&feature=related





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo wos da is do alles Schmarn hir gelle ?


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

fehlt nur noch `fr orly das mit dem affro


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eXfUP4WGRE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QEYUd0rtXpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UWRyj5cHIQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

willste beef ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FM6de2FYRgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OHHH!!


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2010)

Mal eine frage an die Wow spiele hier: Ich lade jetzt Patch 4.0.1, wenn ich jetzt den download abbreche und morgen wieder starte, wird alles von neu gemacht oder setzt sich der download dann fort?


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> willste beef ?


Komme her ich nehmes mit jedem auf


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Mal eine frage an die Wow spiele hier: Ich lade jetzt Patch 4.0.1, wenn ich jetzt den download abbreche und morgen wieder starte, wird alles von neu gemacht oder setzt sich der download dann fort?



setzt sich fort. war zumindest vorher immer so.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Komme her ich nehmes mit jedem auf



ich nehme jeden


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich nehme jeden





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich nehme jeden



o.O Aggro, wie Patrick!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FTVYznYzTA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich nehme jeden



Erste Disziplin eine STunde nonstop Industrial Music hohren ;p


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Erste Disziplin eine STunde nonstop Industrial Music hohren ;p


ich hab fast 9 stunden industrial auf platte. is doch keine challenge

edit:
sind eigtl über 11 stunden :-D


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> o.O Aggro, wie Patrick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOiTFTs8gLM[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Pah das ist doch kein Beef, eine Stunde lang ein 50Cent Album hören, das ist Beef.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

ok wird gemacht 

in der zeit lernst du die nutzungsbestimmungen von blizzard auswändig 


rückwärts


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ok wird gemacht
> 
> in der zeit lernst du die nutzungsbestimmungen von blizzard auswändig
> 
> ...



FUCK ich hab sie jetzt auf vom Deutschen ins Japanische ins Chinesicher per Google Übersetzer rückwärts gelernt


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> http://www.funny-city.com/templates/content/this-is-sparta/this-is-sparta-7.jpg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

@ Olli


----------



## Vrocas (15. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich trotz guter Grafikeinstellung in wow immernoch 45 fps habe dann wäre ich glücklich *_*

Ja ich weiß ich nerv ein bisschen aber wenn ich am PC bin dann hauptäschlich deswegen


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

Leonidas, Mann hör auf Leute in die Grube des Todes zu stoßen ! Also wirklich !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




xDDDD


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> http://pic.phyrefile.com/2008/03/06/FETAAAA.jpg
> 
> 
> xDDDD


feta <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auja dat ist schon geil xD


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

so leute bin off meine freundin braucht mich morgen  <--- btw sehr anstößig der smiley


nachti meine süßen


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> so leute bin off meine freundin braucht mich morgen  <--- btw sehr anstößig der smiley
> 
> 
> nachti meine süßen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Tschüssilein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yay.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch mal wech, bissl in die Röhre glotzen 

Adios!


----------



## Haggelo (15. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Cat






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii40/randos1/seriously.jpg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dling (15. Oktober 2010)

Oh gott die Sign. :O@ Olliruh


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

_Elfenlied Audio Combi





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=7X3-XYEzENs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Haggelo (15. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=popPQmikR9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=WXqQIxkJTDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das Orginal lost gegen das Cover so dermassen ab ^^_


----------



## Haggelo (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

np: Kapelle Petra - Curly Sue ist doch kein Name für ein Kind aus Gelsenkirchen "Stadtranderholung"

merkt euch das!


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2010)

*Summt ganz nebenbei http://forum.buffed....ge-zum-patchen/ * 

Hui, der Patch download geht ab wie Schmidts Katze


----------



## Vrocas (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich brauchn Gamer PC :/

und dafür brauch ich Geld :/


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2010)

Arbeiten ??


----------



## schneemaus (16. Oktober 2010)

Nabend Kinners!

Morgen geht's ab Blut spenden... Wuhu, Nadel im Arm!


----------



## Vrocas (16. Oktober 2010)

Neben schule noch zu arbeiten istn bisschen heftig.

Zum Beispiel komm ich Montags und Mitwwochs erst um halb 9 nach hause weil ich nach der Schule noch Fußball Training hab


----------



## Firun (16. Oktober 2010)

it's midnight, time to dance on a grave


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nabend Kinners!
> 
> Morgen geht's ab Blut spenden... Wuhu, Nadel im Arm!



Nabend Schneemaus.

Blut spenden? Iiih :<


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> it's midnight, time to dance on a grave




Muahaha....Ein FIrun es gehohrt mir




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HC-ZPog2fcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (16. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Neben schuler noch zu arbeiten istn bisschen heftig.
> 
> Zum Beispiel komm ich Montags und Mitwwochs erst um halb 9 nach hause weil ich nach der Schule noch Fußball Training hab



Die Sommerferien kann man nutzen, ebenso wie die Herbstferien, die Wochenenden, unter der Woche, wenn man nicht so lange Schule hat... Ich hab neben der Schule gekellnert, dreimal die Woche, dienstags, donnerstags und samstags. Da hab ich halt bis um 12 gearbeitet, bin um halb 1 pennen gegangen und morgens um 6 für die Schule aufgestanden. Geht doch locker in so nem Alter


----------



## Petersburg (16. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Neben schule noch zu arbeiten istn bisschen heftig.
> 
> Zum Beispiel komm ich Montags und Mitwwochs erst um halb 9 nach hause weil ich nach der Schule noch Fußball Training hab



Tja, X ist das Stichwort! ... mir fiel nichts ein...


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Die Sommerferien kann man nutzen, ebenso wie die Herbstferien, die Wochenenden, unter der Woche, wenn man nicht so lange Schule hat... Ich hab neben der Schule gekellnert, dreimal die Woche, dienstags, donnerstags und samstags. Da hab ich halt bis um 12 gearbeitet, bin um halb 1 pennen gegangen und morgens um 6 für die Schule aufgestanden. Geht doch locker in so nem Alter



Halb 1 einschlafen und um 6 aufstehen? Never!


----------



## Firun (16. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Muahaha....Ein FIrun es gehohrt mir


gehor dir erstmal selber   

btw: thank you lord for jack daniels


----------



## Vrocas (16. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Die Sommerferien kann man nutzen, ebenso wie die Herbstferien, die Wochenenden, unter der Woche, wenn man nicht so lange Schule hat... Ich hab neben der Schule gekellnert, dreimal die Woche, dienstags, donnerstags und samstags. Da hab ich halt bis um 12 gearbeitet, bin um halb 1 pennen gegangen und morgens um 6 für die Schule aufgestanden. Geht doch locker in so nem Alter



Und wieviel hast dafür gekriegt ?


----------



## Petersburg (16. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> gehor dir erstmal selber
> 
> btw: thank you lord for jack daniels



FIRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!!!!!!11


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> gehor dir erstmal selber
> 
> btw: thank you lord for jack daniels



Ich gehohre mir ja selber*grins*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HuQyYsOafo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Industrial4ever


----------



## Firun (16. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> FIRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!!!!!!11



Jeeeeessssuuuussssss...   ach ne Petersburg


----------



## Petersburg (16. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Jeeeeessssuuuussssss... ach ne Petersburg



Du bist so selten hier :/


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2010)

Firun nim bitte entlich ma einen ICQ add an ;(


----------



## Firun (16. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Du bist so selten hier :/



Ja zu meiner Schande muss ich dieser Aussage zustimmen  

@Rexo  ICQ nervt mich an soorry :-/


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Firun nim bitte entlich ma einen ICQ add an ;(



Der ist eh selten im ICQ on


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Und wieviel hast dafür gekriegt ?


sounds like 400€ basis


----------



## schneemaus (16. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Und wieviel hast dafür gekriegt ?



5&#8364; die Stunde plus Trinkgeld. Was in einer Cocktailbar natürlich samstags besser ausfällt als unter der Woche. Aber gibt auch noch andere Jobs, Aushilfe im Supermarkt z.B., grad wenn die Inventur haben... Aber da ist Kellnern schon lukrativer, weil du da eben das Trinkgeld noch hast.

Edit: Was die 400&#8364;-Basis angeht... Eigentlich war es das, ja. Aber wir haben ja auch mal Überstunden gemacht und so.. Die uns natürlich nicht ausbezahlt wurden *hüstel*


Und zweimal die Woche langen 5 1/2 Stunden Schlaf locker. Zumindest ist es so gewesen und ist auch immer noch so bei mir. Man muss sich eben ein bisschen in den Hintern beißen, wenn man Geld will. Aber wenn man nicht arbeiten geht, darf man auch nicht meckern, dass man kein Geld hat ^^


Ach, und was mir noch einfällt, Vrocas: In den Ferien hab ich in der Firma von meinem Vater als Aushilfe Ablage gemacht und dafür sogar um die 10&#8364; pro Stunde bekommen, den genauen Stundenlohn weiß ich nicht mehr. Gechillt im Büro sitzen, Kaffee trinken und ein paar Blätter lochen und in Ordner einsortieren ist echt super. Geht natürlich am besten mit Connections, aber bin mir sicher, dass andere Firmen das auch machen.


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ja zu meiner Schande muss ich dieser Aussage zustimmen
> 
> @Rexo ICQ nervt mich an soorry :-/



Schade.....


Ich werde Buffed mit Industrial uberschwemen und lahmlegen *huahaha*nicht mal Zam kanne mich dan aufhalten




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2YojHVWBtcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (16. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ja zu meiner Schande muss ich dieser Aussage zustimmen
> 
> @Rexo ICQ nervt mich an soorry :-/



Ich muss dich auch in icq adden :/


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Oktober 2010)

Na ihr Kartoffeln?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ChLtLzZBYrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Schade.....
> 
> 
> Ich werde Buffed mit Industrial uberschwemen und lahmlegen *huahaha*nicht mal Zam kanne mich dan aufhalten
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YojHVWBtcs&feature=related






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rate wer du bist


----------



## Vrocas (16. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> 5€ die Stunde plus Trinkgeld. Was in einer Cocktailbar natürlich samstags besser ausfällt als unter der Woche. Aber gibt auch noch andere Jobs, Aushilfe im Supermarkt z.B., grad wenn die Inventur haben... Aber da ist Kellnern schon lukrativer, weil du da eben das Trinkgeld noch hast.
> 
> Edit: Was die 400€-Basis angeht... Eigentlich war es das, ja. Aber wir haben ja auch mal Überstunden gemacht und so.. Die uns natürlich nicht ausbezahlt wurden *hüstel*
> 
> ...



Ein guter Freund meiner Mutter hat in der Nähe so ne riesen Firma. Da war ich mal und dufte zum Spaß so alte rechnungen in den schreder rein werfen (hat echt riesen spaß gemacht ) da waren manchmal beträge von 50 000 Euro auf den rechnungen. Dort werde ich im November auch mein Praktikum machen. Aber eventuell finde ich ja da was in den Ferien bzw. am Wochenende/unter der Woche


----------



## Petersburg (16. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin die Hand


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sterbe eh nich davon....

Buffed Interesiert mich nich ma mehr so sehr


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Ich sterbe eh nich davon....
> 
> Buffed Interesiert mich nich ma mehr so sehr
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byzDBEaRVEM&feature=related





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (16. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Ich sterbe eh nich davon....
> 
> Buffed Interesiert mich nich ma mehr so sehr



   du machst mich traurig man


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> du machst mich traurig man



Taschentuch?


----------



## Firun (16. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Taschentuch?



gerne


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> du machst mich traurig man



Firun du alte Sau lang nimma gesehn^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> gerne



*Firun Taschentuch geb*


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> du machst mich traurig man



Firun du spielverderber.....es is nach 12 uhr die kinder schlafen doch alle





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOAde1Yp6yE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (16. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> du machst mich traurig man



aaahhh firruuun nicht weinen


----------



## Thoor (16. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Firun du alte heisse Sau lang nimma gesehn^^



Und damit allseits gute nacht


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Firun du spielverderber.....es is nach 12 uhr die kinder schlafen doch alle



Und die wachen morgen auf, rufen den Thread auf und sehen... das Video.


----------



## Firun (16. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Firun du alte Sau lang nimma gesehn^^



oder vielleicht auch nicht sehen wollen..   

@Razyl danke *grabsch*


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> du machst mich traurig man



und wiso mach ich dich Traurig


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> @Razyl danke *grabsch*



Kein Problem :>


----------



## Firun (16. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> und wiso mach ich dich Traurig


Na dein Desintersse an buffed und uns , deinen einzigen und wahren virtuellen Freunden(also wir), solche Aussagen machen mich traurig.. naja vielleicht auch nicht wirklich


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Na dein Desintersse an buffed und uns , deinen einzigen und wahren virtuellen Freunden(also wir), solche Aussagen machen mich traurig.. naja vielleicht auch nicht wirklich



Bei dem was ich erlebt habe is das normal.....Buffed kanne frohsein das ich nur dessinterese zeige und nicht noch was anderes wo diverse leute mir abgerahten haben


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> oder vielleicht auch nicht sehen wollen..



 wiesoooooooooooo


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Bei dem was ich erlebt habe is das normal.....Buffed kanne frohsein das ich nur dessinterese zeige und nicht noch was anderes wo diverse leute mir abgerahten haben



Wir lieben dich doch auch.

Komm in meine Arme :>


----------



## Petersburg (16. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Na dein Desintersse an buffed und uns , deinen einzigen und wahren virtuellen Freunden(also wir), solche Aussagen machen mich traurig.. naja vielleicht auch nicht wirklich



Sie sagen es Commander!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Oktober 2010)

Gute Nacht leutz!


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wir lieben dich doch auch.
> 
> Komm in meine Arme :>




Ich verzichte gerne


----------



## Petersburg (16. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Ich verzichte gerne



*Knuddelt Rexo*


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qNXlX6vTI1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vrocas (16. Oktober 2010)

Was habt ihr nur alle für einen verirrten Musik Geschmack


----------



## Firun (16. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Ich verzichte gerne



er kann aber auch eiskalt sein


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Was habt ihr nur alle für einen verirrten Musik Geschmack



Das nennt man Industrial.....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SSJuMHBWadA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Firun (16. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Was habt ihr nur alle für einen verirrten Musik Geschmack







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jvs70j86GDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2010)

_Habe auch was fur Industrial Metalheads





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=7Iqv9ukUtDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Dominau (16. Oktober 2010)

Party hard Leute


----------



## Dropz (16. Oktober 2010)

was macht ihr grad so?


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Oktober 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> was macht ihr grad so?


hurensohn gucken


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich mag Züge...


----------



## Dropz (16. Oktober 2010)

ich zieh mir grad den Crafcup eu rein


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2010)

Sinlos im Weltraum





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iNOm2NTf0lE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich langweile mich hier ^^


----------



## Dropz (16. Oktober 2010)

dann guck den craft cup


----------



## Dominau (16. Oktober 2010)

nö
ich geh pennen ^^

schlaft gut, meine kinder x'D


----------



## Rexo (16. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JlHrOzBJiVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#1500;&#1497;&#1500;&#1492; &#1496;&#1493;&#1489;


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2010)

gute nacht =)


----------



## Ykon (16. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> gute nacht =)



Warum warst du nicht im EiSiKju? :<


----------



## Gfiti (16. Oktober 2010)

Juhu noch 40 Minuten, dann hab ich Feierabend :'D


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2010)

guten abend meine guten


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2010)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol´d hard


Ykon schrieb:


> Warum warst du nicht im EiSiKju? :<



weil ich nicht zu hause war


----------



## Soladra (16. Oktober 2010)

hi leute


----------



## Petersburg (16. Oktober 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> hi leute



Guten Abend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2010)

Whaaatuuuup biatches


----------



## Vrocas (16. Oktober 2010)

Hurensohn gucken


----------



## Soladra (16. Oktober 2010)

lets plays kuken


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2010)

what ´s kuken ? 

EDITH: Jetzt (!!!!) gibt es Shaun of the Dead !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <(^.^)<  >(^.^)>


----------



## Soladra (16. Oktober 2010)

Let's Plays sind Videos, wo jemand n Spiel durchzockt und seinen Senf dazugibt.


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2010)

Wer fällt bitte sehr auf solche Mails herein? 



> Hi *******
> 
> This is Blizzard Entertainment's apology, we acknowledge a mistake, for you to lose the World of Warcraft account in order to recover our losses, we will give you 10000 gold coins free of charge and rare mounts a (celestial steed), I hope you can restart


----------



## Dropz (16. Oktober 2010)

hewhew


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer fällt bitte sehr auf solche Mails herein?



Ich bekomme regelmäßig 'GATACLYSM BETA-INVITES"


----------



## Vrocas (16. Oktober 2010)

> This is Blizzard



THIS IS MADNESS!


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Let's Plays sind Videos, wo jemand n Spiel durchzockt und seinen Senf dazugibt.



gibt nen guten wow lper macht spaß dem zuzuhören/sehen LTF heißt der der hat von 1-80 gemacht (oder warte ist noch dabei)


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> THIS IS MADNESS!



NO THIS IS PATRICK

I`m not Madness ... !


----------



## Vrocas (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin mad hi lol!

Morgen 9 Uhr aufstehen


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich bekomme regelmäßig 'GATACLYSM BETA-INVITES"



und ich angebote für viagra :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2010)

Alright, I'm out.

Bye ladies


----------



## Vrocas (16. Oktober 2010)

tschau bitch


----------



## Soladra (16. Oktober 2010)

Meh -.-


----------



## Petersburg (16. Oktober 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Meh -.-



Mäh?


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Meh -.-



100% /sign


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2010)

http://www.mtvhome.de/videos/3134/7534-teil-1
IMmer noch episch


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2010)

wie sie alle mit singen


----------



## Soladra (16. Oktober 2010)

meine Demo is abgelaufen. Keine Pustipilzis mehr


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> meine Demo is abgelaufen. Keine Pustipilzis mehr



keine magigmashrooms mehr für sola ohhhhh


----------



## Soladra (16. Oktober 2010)

Die sind echt knuffig! Die isnd klein und lila und Attakieren die zombies mit Seifenblasen!


----------



## Petersburg (16. Oktober 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Die sind echt knuffig! Die isnd klein und lila und Attakieren die zombies mit Seifenblasen!



ziemlich ineffizient oder wie man das schreibt  €: oder ineffektiv...


----------



## kræy (16. Oktober 2010)

Spam-Thread?


----------



## Petersburg (16. Oktober 2010)

kræy schrieb:


> Spam-Thread?



nein, ein thread für niveauvolle diskussionen die im normalen forum nichts zu suchen haben


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2010)

ne topic thread über die nacht und wie man am besten darin schwärmt


----------



## Soladra (16. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt garned. ein Pilz macht einen zombie platt


----------



## Petersburg (16. Oktober 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Stimmt garned. ein Pilz macht einen zombie platt



Nur wenn es einer dieser Pilze aus den Zangarmarschen ist


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab fusspilz das kann auch töten


----------



## Petersburg (16. Oktober 2010)

Morgen hab ich endlich patch 4.0.1 in Wow, darauf warte ich seit Tagen 

&#8364;: ausser am Sonntag geht der blizz download server fast in die knie und ich hab nur 20 kb/s


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Morgen hab ich endlich patch 4.0.1 in Wow, darauf warte ich seit Tagen
> 
> €: ausser am Sonntag geht der blizz download server fast in die knie und ich hab nur 20 kb/s



alter ich hab den patch in 1 1/2 std geladen und ich hab ein laptop der alle 20min nen disco bekommt :O


----------



## Petersburg (16. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> alter ich hab den patch in 1 1/2 std geladen und ich hab ein laptop der alle 20min nen disco bekommt :O



alter ich lade seit gestern an dem patch :<


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> alter ich lade seit gestern an dem patch :<



alter krass bro


----------



## Petersburg (16. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> alter krass bro



alter ja voll krass bro


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

alter was ist ein "ja" ? bro
alter meinst du zufällig ya oder jouu ? bro 
krass kann er so nichtmal deutsch sprechen , junge


----------



## Petersburg (17. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> alter was ist ein "ja" ? bro
> alter meinst du zufällig ya oder jouu ? bro
> krass kann er so nichtmal deutsch sprechen , junge



ES WIRD UNS ALLE TÖÖÖTEEEEEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. Oktober 2010)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mahlzeit



Abend Geburtstagskind 
Alles Alles GUTE =)


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

er weiß mehr als wir


----------



## Soramac (17. Oktober 2010)

Wie hat Klitschko gekämpft? Bin gerade unterwegs


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wie hat Klitschko gekämpft? Bin gerade unterwegs



Locker nach Punkten gewonnen. Klitschko hat dominiert...


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

in zerstört 
nach pkt  kein k.o


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2010)

party hard!


----------



## Soladra (17. Oktober 2010)

Alles Gute, Dracun!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## Soramac (17. Oktober 2010)

Super, danke Euch (:

Macht der noch auf dicke Hose und verliert tztzz


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Alles Gute, Dracun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[2]


----------



## Arosk (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, bitte bewertet diesen Beitrag gut. Danke.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> party hard!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UoMAVlS1Rfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (17. Oktober 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Alles Gute, Dracun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm warum alles gute für Dracun?


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hmm warum alles gute für Dracun?



Weil er älter wurde.


----------



## Arosk (17. Oktober 2010)

SAGT MIR DOCH WENIGSTENS HALLO!

und bewertet diesen beitrag gut.


----------



## Soladra (17. Oktober 2010)

Weil er geburtstag hat du eumel


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

arosk unterbewusste beeinflussung ist mies


----------



## Petersburg (17. Oktober 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Alles Gute, Dracun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau! Alles gute!

und bewertet diesen beitrag gut


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> SAGT MIR DOCH WENIGSTENS HALLO!
> 
> und bewertet diesen beitrag gut.



Und was bringt dir das dann? ...


----------



## Dracun (17. Oktober 2010)

Wow thx da meine Frau schläft seid ihr die ersten .. danke  

aber ein weiterer schritt auf die große böse zahl


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wow thx da meine Frau schläft seid ihr die ersten .. danke
> 
> aber ein weiterer schritt auf die große böse zahl



Große böse Zahl? :>


----------



## Dracun (17. Oktober 2010)

die 30 mann 

sind jetzt nur noch 2 Jahre


----------



## Petersburg (17. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Große böse Zahl? :>



80


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Große böse Zahl? :>



30 oder 40


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> die 30 mann
> 
> sind jetzt nur noch 2 Jahre



Ach, die 30 geht doch noch :>


----------



## Dracun (17. Oktober 2010)

Klar in deinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn mann


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Oktober 2010)

So ab 80 kannste dir langsam Sorgen machen.


----------



## Petersburg (17. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Klar in deinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn mann



Jugendlicher Leichtsinn? Ich weis nicht was du meinst *aufm 1 Rad über ein seil über eine grube voll Atommüll fahr während er mit 3 Fässern Giftstoff jongliert*


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

pic or it didn`t happend


----------



## Arosk (17. Oktober 2010)

42


----------



## Dracun (17. Oktober 2010)

i geh jetzt aber gleich mal in die falle .. der alte sack wird langsam müde .. also ihr kinder gebt fein acht, ich hab euch etwas mit gebracht


*Tablett mit Mettbrötchen und Bier hinstell+
und für die alten
*Flasche 21 Jahre alten Glenfiddich daneben stellt*

Guts nächtle und cya


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

*langsam nach dem tablett greif in eine ecke renn und es essen*


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

huren doppelpost


----------



## Petersburg (17. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> pic or it didn`t happend






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

ok pwned ich bin ruhig


----------



## Ykon (17. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> 42



! :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Oktober 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> ! :O



O: !


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bSnJ03PuHI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


BURN THEM ALL WITH FIRE ! obwohl der rapteil ist eig geil


----------



## Soladra (17. Oktober 2010)

*Kekse und Kakao und Kaffee aufstell*


----------



## Petersburg (17. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (17. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJcR5JCwu40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Lasst uns den Rest der Nacht mit der musikgewordenen Quintessenz Berlins einläuten!


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gj7QiHsCOrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<33


----------



## Vrocas (17. Oktober 2010)

Es ist Sonntag 21:00 Uhr und ich hasse Montage -_-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Oktober 2010)

Yayay.

Ich schreibe morgen ne Physikklausur.

:/


----------



## Vrocas (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab morgen nen englisch Test

aber der is eh einfach also von dem her


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Whaaaatuuuup Buffies ? 

Edith: Hab morgen frei !!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich hab morgen nen englisch Test
> 
> aber der is eh einfach also von dem her



Ich tausche gerne.


----------



## Vrocas (17. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich tausche gerne.



Was is ne Klausur :S?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Was is ne Klausur :S?



Ne Arbeit


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Was is ne Klausur :S?



Ach, ist nur so ein kleiner, einfacher Test.


Keine Sorge, ich tausche trotzdem.


----------



## Vrocas (17. Oktober 2010)

Nene ich bleibe bei meiner Englisch Klausur


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Nene ich bleibe bei meiner Englisch Klausur


Schlechte Wahl.


----------



## Petersburg (17. Oktober 2010)

Morgen Ferien, genau wie den rest der Woche


----------



## Vrocas (17. Oktober 2010)

Glaube ne physik klausur is noch bekackter


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Morgen Ferien, genau wie den rest der Woche


In 2 Wochen hab ich auch Ferien.

Dann hast du keine mehr.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Morgen Ferien, genau wie den rest der Woche



/sign


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Glaube ne physik klausur is noch bekackter



Falsch. Ich finde es toll, will aber trotzdem tauschen, weil ich gerne anderen eine Freude bereite.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

Dann massier mir den Rücken !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Doppelpost ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dann massier mir den Rücken !






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (17. Oktober 2010)

Feel the Power of a Warrioooor !!!! 

Man, wann haben endlich die aus Baden Württemberg Ferien ?


----------



## Breakyou (17. Oktober 2010)

Feel the power of going to bed!
gute nacht


----------



## Vrocas (17. Oktober 2010)

nacht u


----------



## Petersburg (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich will endlich wieder Wow Suchten Spielen 

HA! auf seite 1337 war ich nicht, aber auf seite 7331!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich hau mich auch ma hin. 

Jute Nacht Ladies


----------



## Petersburg (17. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich hau mich auch ma hin.
> 
> Jute Nacht Ladies



Du bist auch auf Seite 7331!


----------



## Vrocas (17. Oktober 2010)

:O ich bin auch auf Seite 7331!!! 

Und mein Troll Shadow Priest ist soeben lvl 30 geworden


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Vrocas (17. Oktober 2010)

huhuz


----------



## Vrocas (17. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (17. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WEEGEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Chakalaker (17. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Und mein Troll Shadow Priest ist soeben lvl 30 geworden




Gratulation!
Nur noch 50 lvl =)


----------



## Vrocas (17. Oktober 2010)

50 lvl dann werden die hässlige gesichter der allys geschmolzen!


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

Scheiß blizzard
scheiß patch
scheiß latenzprobleme
alles scheiße
WIE SOLL MAN BEI 20.000 MS DENN ZOCKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN RAWRRWAWRAWRARWARWARWARWARARFUCKITREWARARAWRWARWARWARRWARARARAW


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Scheiß blizzard
> scheiß patch
> scheiß latenzprobleme
> alles scheiße
> WIE SOLL MAN BEI 20.000 MS DENN ZOCKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN RAWRRWAWRAWRARWARWARWARWARARFUCKITREWARARAWRWARWARWARRWARARARAW



Das liegt sicher an dir.


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das liegt sicher an dir.




haha lustig is aber das ich bei cod 4 online nen PING VON 45 HABEEEEEEEEEE RAWRARWRARARARWRARAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWRAWRWRAWRAW


----------



## Vrocas (17. Oktober 2010)

RAWRARWRARWRARWRARWRARWRARWRARRWRARARRAW

Gibts sowas wie Crossroads eigentlich auch bei den Allys? Hier sind zwei die machen das Wegekreuz unsicher und das sieht voll nach Spaß aus weil überall die Leichen rumliegen.

Ich bin dafür: Sobald man eine Hauptstadt betritt wird pvp aktiviert und dala kriegt ein Besucher Limit von 50 Leuten pro Fraktion


----------



## Chakalaker (17. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> 50 lvl dann werden die hässlige gesichter der allys geschmolzen!




Mach mir halt noch mehr Angst <.<
<-Ally weil er gezwungen wurde...-.-''


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> haha lustig is aber das ich bei cod 4 online nen PING VON 45 HABEEEEEEEEEE RAWRARWRARARARWRARAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWRAWRWRAWRAW



*kurz ins WoW-Forum schau*

Du bist die anscheinend die einzige Person mit diesem Problem.


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> *kurz ins WoW-Forum schau*
> 
> Du bist die anscheinend die einzige Person mit diesem Problem.




bin ich niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich raaaaaaaawrrwararw 

ediiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=14870324787&sid=3 liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiink


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> bin ich niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich raaaaaaaawrrwararw



Doch. Also liegt es an deinem Computer.


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Doch. Also liegt es an deinem Computer.




was soll ich denn machen? GM hatte gesagt ich soll repair rüberlaufen lassen
hab ichc gemacht
nach paar stunden hatte ich wieder 20k LATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENZZZZ RAWRAWRAWRARWARRRWWAR 

edit: das regt auf


----------



## Chakalaker (17. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> bin ich niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich raaaaaaaawrrwararw
> 
> ediiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit: http://forums.wow-eu...870324787&sid=3 liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiink




Relax 
Geh halt ins Bett oder les n Buch oder spiel was anderes...oder zerfrisst die SUCHT dich sonst? :>


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> bin ich niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich raaaaaaaawrrwararw



Mein Gott ey, kannst du auch normal schreiben? -.- Ist ja abartig nervig


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> was soll ich denn machen? GM hatte gesagt ich soll repair rüberlaufen lassen
> hab ichc gemacht
> nach paar stunden hatte ich wieder 20k LATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENZZZZ RAWRAWRAWRARWARRRWWAR



Keine Pornos downloaden.


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Keine Pornos downloaden.




ich lad keine pornoooos  
edit: selbst mit allen addons aus hab ich ne scheiß latenz


----------



## Chakalaker (17. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Keine Pornos downloaden.




Lohnt sich LoL?


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Lohnt sich LoL?



Ja, tut es.


----------



## Vrocas (17. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Mach mir halt noch mehr Angst <.<
> <-Ally weil er gezwungen wurde...-.-''



Switch Eredar Horde und lass die Allys pwnen 



Skatero schrieb:


> *kurz ins WoW-Forum schau*
> 
> Du bist die anscheinend die einzige Person mit diesem Problem.



Ich muss WoW auch schon auf "low" Grafik spielen weil ich sonst nicht über 20 fps komme und das is mir zu wenig


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich muss WoW auch schon auf "low" Grafik spielen weil ich sonst nicht über 20 fps komme und das is mir zu wenig



Das liegt aber nicht am Internet.


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Lohnt sich LoL?



Wart lieber auf DotA 2


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Switch Eredar Horde und lass die Allys pwnen
> 
> 
> 
> Ich muss WoW auch schon auf "low" Grafik spielen weil ich sonst nicht über 20 fps komme und das is mir zu wenig




ich hab 60 fps aber ne latenz von über 15.000 MS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >.<


----------



## Chakalaker (17. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Switch Eredar Horde und lass die Allys pwnen




Achso 
Dann werd ich aber wieder geschlagen <.<
Naja als Prot greift mich eh kaum wer an & das auf'm PvP server! 
Naja jedenfalls keine Melees


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wart lieber auf DotA 2



LoL ist sowieso besser.


----------



## Chakalaker (17. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wart lieber auf DotA 2




Hmm kay, thx =)


----------



## Chakalaker (17. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> LoL ist sowieso besser.




Entscheidet euch mal


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

Kann es auch daran liegen das mein Grafikkartentreiber nicht aktuell ist?^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> LoL ist sowieso besser.



Nö, ich bleibe da lieber bei Qualitätsware von Valve und der tollen Plattform Steam.



Chakalaker schrieb:


> Hmm kay, thx =)



Kein Problem.


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Hmm kay, thx =)



LoL ist gratis. Das heisst, du kannst es einfach testen und wenn es dir gefällt, kannst du es weiterspielen.


----------



## Vrocas (17. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht am Internet.



Sondern?


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Kann es auch daran liegen das mein Grafikkartentreiber nicht aktuell ist?^^



Was sollte denn die Grafikkarte mit deiner Internetverbindung zu tun haben?


----------



## Chakalaker (17. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich bleibe da lieber bei Qualitätsware von Valve und der tollen Plattform Steam.
> 
> 
> 
> Kein Problem.




Stimmt Steam/Valve ist super 
& LoL ist ja kostenlos, ich werd beides mal testen, danke


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was sollte denn die Grafikkarte mit deiner Internetverbindung zu tun haben?




Hätt ja sein können


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> LoL ist gratis. Das heisst, du kannst es einfach testen und wenn es dir gefällt, kannst du es weiterspielen.



DotA 2 wird (vermutlich) auch gratis. Und wenn nicht hat es einen weiteren Vorteil: keinen dämlichen Item-Shop.  Zudem hinter DotA 2 immer noch IceFrog steht, der in den letzten Monaten und Jahren DotA immer verbessert hat. 



Chakalaker schrieb:


> Stimmt Steal/Valve ist super
> & LoL ist ja kostenlos, ich werd beides mal testen, danke



LoL ist nicht kostenlos, sondern lediglich Free-2-Play.


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Sondern?



Zu wenig Leistung, nicht aktualisierte Treiber, WoW. Jedenfalls hat das nichts mit dem Internet zu tun.


----------



## Pako (17. Oktober 2010)

League of Legends lohnt sich auf jeden fall... total geiles Spiel 

Anmelde Seite


----------



## Chakalaker (17. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> DotA 2 wird (vermutlich) auch gratis. Und wenn nicht hat es einen weiteren Vorteil: keinen dämlichen Item-Shop.  Zudem hinter DotA 2 immer noch IceFrog steht, der in den letzten Monaten und Jahren DotA immer verbessert hat.
> 
> 
> 
> LoL ist nicht kostenlos, sondern lediglich Free-2-Play.




Also von der Zahlmethode ähnlich wie RoM/Battleforge hmmm kay.

btw mein wow geht wieder aber meine Buttons sehen spacig aus


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2010)

Pako schrieb:


> League of Legends lohnt sich auf jeden fall... total geiles Spiel
> 
> Anmelde Seite



Wenn schon benutzt er den Link in meiner Signatur.

Leute, die bei LoL zahlen, haben im Spiel keinen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern. Sie kommen nur schneller an Champions und können zusätzlich noch Skins und Boosts kaufen. Die Boosts geben gegen andere Spieler während eines Spiels KEINE Vorteile. Ich habe zwar schon bezahlt, aber man kann alles (ausser Skins und Boosts) auch so freispielen.


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2010)

Pako schrieb:


> League of Legends lohnt sich auf jeden fall... total geiles Spiel
> 
> Anmelde Seite



Don't post ref-links.


----------



## Chakalaker (17. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn schon benutzt er den Link in meiner Signatur.
> 
> Leute, die bei LoL zahlen, haben im Spiel keinen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern. Sie kommen nur schneller an Champions und können zusätzlich noch Skins und Boosts kaufen. Die Boosts geben gegen andere Spieler während eines Spiels KEINE Vorteile. Ich habe zwar schon bezahlt, aber man kann alles (ausser Skins und Boosts) auch so freispielen.




Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Link in deiner Signatur und wenn ich halt n anderen Weg benutze?^^


btw mein wow patcher ist wieder beim Anfang o.O komisch komisch


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Link in deiner Signatur und wenn ich halt n anderen Weg benutze?^^



Geh einfach auf http://lol-europe.com und melde dich dort an. Skatero und der andere wollen nur, dass du über ihre Ref-Links geht, damit sie sich toll fühlen dürfen. =)


----------



## Vrocas (17. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Zu wenig Leistung, nicht aktualisierte Treiber, WoW. Jedenfalls hat das nichts mit dem Internet zu tun.



Wo kann man die Leistung btw. die Treiber überprüfen?

Würde WoW schon ganz gerne auf höherer Grafik spielen


----------



## Petersburg (17. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Scheiß blizzard
> scheiß patch
> scheiß latenzprobleme
> alles scheiße
> WIE SOLL MAN BEI 20.000 MS DENN ZOCKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN RAWRRWAWRAWRARWARWARWARWARARFUCKITREWARARAWRWARWARWARRWARARARAW



Zitat Blizz : Schritt 2 des Setups "Die Hauptinhalte sind noch nicht vollständig vorhanden. Sie können bereits spielen, die Spielerfahrung kann unter Umständen jedoch nicht ideal sein." Der war gut, erst 10 min Ladescreen, dann läd das Interface 20 min und es geht immer noch nichts, alles verbuggt 0 fps wtfomg fu blizz fuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Link in deiner Signatur und wenn ich halt n anderen Weg benutze?^^
> 
> 
> btw mein wow patcher ist wieder beim Anfang o.O komisch komisch



http://www.leagueoflegends.com/de/referrals/invite


----------



## Chakalaker (17. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh einfach auf http://lol-europe.com und melde dich dort an. Skatero und der andere wollen nur, dass du über ihre Ref-Links geht, damit sie sich toll fühlen dürfen. =)




Danke 
Dann werd ich es mir mal runterladen.
Hatte das auch wer das der wow downloader wieder an den Anfang springt nachdem man spielen konnte?


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Zitat Blizz : Schritt 2 des Setups "Die Hauptinhalte sind noch nicht vollständig vorhanden. Sie können bereits spielen, die Spielerfahrung kann unter Umständen jedoch nicht ideal sein." Der war gut, erst 10 min Ladescreen, dann läd das Interface 20 min und es geht immer noch nichts, alles verbuggt 0 fps wtfomg fu blizz fuuuuuuuuuu



Die Ladezeiten liegen nicht zwingend am Launcher/Clienten, sondern evtl. auch an deinen Rechner? ...


----------



## Vrocas (17. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Zitat Blizz : Schritt 2 des Setups "Die Hauptinhalte sind noch nicht vollständig vorhanden. Sie können bereits spielen, die Spielerfahrung kann unter Umständen jedoch nicht ideal sein." Der war gut, erst 10 min Ladescreen, dann läd das Interface 20 min und es geht immer noch nichts, alles verbuggt 0 fps wtfomg fu blizz fuuuuuuuuuu





> *Schreit während er auf seine Geschwister einprügelt "SHICE BLIZZ NEED WOW OLOLOLOLO SHICE SHICE SHICE"*


----------



## Chakalaker (17. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh einfach auf http://lol-europe.com und melde dich dort an. Skatero und der andere wollen nur, dass du über ihre Ref-Links geht, damit sie sich toll fühlen dürfen. =)




Danke 
Dann werd ich es mir mal runterladen.
Hatte das auch wer das der wow downloader wieder an den Anfang springt nachdem man spielen konnte?


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Danke
> Dann werd ich es mir mal runterladen.
> Hatte das auch wer das der wow downloader wieder an den Anfang springt nachdem man spielen konnte?



Du kannst auch einfach mein Link benutzen. Du hast ja keine Nachteile oder so.
Wenn du ihn benutzt, könnte ich dir auch im Spiel helfen, aber wenn du ihn nicht benutzt, helfe ich dir nicht.


----------



## Chakalaker (17. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach mein Link benutzen. Du hast ja keine Nachteile oder so.
> Wenn du ihn benutzt, könnte ich dir auch im Spiel helfen, aber wenn du ihn nicht benutzt, helfe ich dir nicht.




Erpressung >.<
Ich seh schon 20.000 Freunde oder waren 200.000 Freunde einladen o.O
Freakspiel <.<
Ich hoffe nur es ist nich wie die ipod version, die is madig


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann Sau gut Massieren...Fluch und Segen zugleich...


----------



## Vrocas (17. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wq4Y7ztznKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Epic &#9829;


----------



## Chakalaker (17. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Cata sucks, naja ich werd dann eh nichmehr spielen^.^
Was ich so gehört hab wie viel hp man dann hat undsoooo nee muss ich mir nicht antun 
WoW ist eh tot


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Dienstag 20:53 Auf ProSieben! KOmmt der Trailer in Deutsch


----------



## Vrocas (17. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dienstag 20:53 Auf ProSieben! KOmmt der Trailer in Deutsch



Hab ich auch schon auf der offiziellen website gelesen 

hier is er in englisch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QfPtkexMc14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch lange nicht so prickelnd wie der Cinematic Trailer 

Naja bin dann mal im Bett morgen is schule! Nacht ihr Suchties xP


----------



## Chakalaker (17. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dienstag 20:53 Auf ProSieben! KOmmt der Trailer in Deutsch




Ouha stimmt... aber das er auf Deutsch ist macht Cata auch nich besser :>


----------



## Chakalaker (17. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon auf der offiziellen website gelesen
> 
> hier is er in englisch:
> 
> ...




Gute Nacht 
Hast du keine Ferien? o.o


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Ouha stimmt... aber das er auf Deutsch ist macht Cata auch nich besser :>



Cata is hamma!


----------



## Chakalaker (17. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Cata is hamma!




Ich find die Landschaftsveränderungen schon geil, aber lvl 85 neee


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin verflucht!


----------



## Chakalaker (17. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin verflucht!




*dich entfluch*
Ich hoffe es hat geholfen ... wenn nicht halt einfach die Finger still :>


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> *dich entfluch*
> Ich hoffe es hat geholfen ... wenn nicht halt einfach die Finger still :>



Hast du jetzt mein Link benutzt?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> *dich entfluch*
> Ich hoffe es hat geholfen ... wenn nicht halt einfach die Finger still :>



Aber es ist Fluch und Segen zugleich!


----------



## Petersburg (17. Oktober 2010)

Der Cata Trailer ist btw Hammer


----------



## Soladra (18. Oktober 2010)

Tach


----------



## Thoor (18. Oktober 2010)

tärätätätätä


----------



## Sunyo (18. Oktober 2010)

Abeeeend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)

shalom


----------



## Petersburg (18. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend, Gentleman


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)

Weiß jmd wo ich Kerplunk von Green Day her bekomme ? 
Bei Saturn find ichs net ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kerplunk



Kann man das Essen ?


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2010)

Android ist ja mal richtig Dreck, zumindest der Market. Ich kann da echt nichts downloaden o.O


----------



## Dominau (18. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kann man das Essen ?



Die Kartoffel chips vor mir kann man essen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Die Kartoffel chips vor mir kann man essen.



Hmm legger


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kann man das Essen ?



Ne aber ist nen ziemlich gutes Album


----------



## Dominau (18. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hmm legger



sind sie auch.. aber auch bald leer


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)

Mein mage ist auf chips geskillt willste nochn paar?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mein mage ist auf chips geskillt willste nochn paar?



Hätte gerne ein Wiener Schnitzel mit Pommes, Salat und Mayo. Zu trinken bitte ein Flens. Danke.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)

dann geh ins restaurant... ich bin chips geskillt


----------



## Petersburg (18. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dann geh ins restaurant... ich bin chips geskillt



Ololololo Noob, ich hab meinen Mage aufs McDonalds Menu geskillt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

Menno will ein Schnitzel


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ololololo Noob, ich hab meinen Mage aufs McDonalds Menu geskillt



da hab ich meinen bruder drauf geskillt...

inzwischen brauch er nur noch 7min hin & zurück


----------



## Vrocas (18. Oktober 2010)

moinsen


----------



## Dominau (18. Oktober 2010)

Servus Vrocas.

Ich geh mol penne, nacht ihr seltsamen dinger \o/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Servus Vrocas.
> 
> Ich geh mol penne, nacht ihr seltsamen dinger \o/



Schließe mich an, aber noch bissl in die Glotze glotzen.

Bububaba Leutz


----------



## Vrocas (18. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XOykCYDMKBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wunderschönes Lied, beruhigt mich so <3


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)

also ich finde ja das der "gefällt-mir" button von facebook das zynischste werkzeug unserer zeit ist


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> also ich finde ja das der "gefällt-mir" button von facebook das zynischste werkzeug unserer zeit ist



1 Person gefällt diese Aussage.


----------



## Vrocas (18. Oktober 2010)

was bedeutet zynisch?


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)

>_<

grmpf hast du kein google?


mein gott mir ist gestern was total stranges passiert...
Ich hab gestern spieltag analyse geguckt
dann schalt ich heute dsf ein da seh ich ne werbung das dass erst heute abend kommt...

jetzt frag ich mich was ich gestern abend geguckt habe


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> jetzt frag ich mich was ich gestern abend geguckt habe



"RUF MICH AN! UND VERLANGE DIE HARTE GERTA!"


----------



## Vrocas (18. Oktober 2010)

Wieso google wenn ich dich fragen kann?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wieso google wenn ich dich fragen kann?



Du bistn fauler Sack! :S


----------



## Petersburg (18. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1 Person gefällt diese Aussage.



1 Person gefällt diese Aussage.



Grüne schrieb:


> "RUF MICH AN! UND VERLANGE DIE HARTE GERTA!"



56.847.193 Personen gefällt diese Aussage


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)

omg neues t-shirt btw

Sex mit deiner Mama
3hours ago
143Leuten gefällt das 


so epic das t-shirt


und nein das war davor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> "RUF MICH AN! UND VERLANGE DIE HARTE GERTA!"



Dx


----------



## Haggelo (18. Oktober 2010)

Arghhhhhhhhh seit heute WoW Pause ... gnarf


----------



## Vrocas (18. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Arghhhhhhhhh seit heute WoW Pause ... gnarf



Aber heute hat schlotternächte angefangen.


----------



## Haggelo (18. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Aber heute hat schlotternächte angefangen.



Ich hab den Erfolg schon mit 2 Chars und der Boss droppt sowieso nur 200er Items :/


----------



## Vrocas (18. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ich hab den Erfolg schon mit 2 Chars und der Boss droppt sowieso nur 200er Items :/



Na dann.

Wie findet ihr den PC?

Mein Link

Ich weiß es isn bisschen teuer aber ich will ja meine (meistens) abendliche runde wow genießen :>


----------



## Haggelo (18. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Na dann.
> 
> Wie findet ihr den PC?
> 
> ...



Für den gleichen Tech Inhalt habe ich 900 bezahlt


----------



## Petersburg (18. Oktober 2010)

Wie groß sind eig. in Wow diese "Nicht Krittischen Updates" ?!?!?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr den PC?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lfMqtYUDdn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vrocas (18. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Für den gleichen Tech Inhalt habe ich 900 bezahlt



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?



dass du 1000 euro zu viel dafür ausgibst.


----------



## Skatero (18. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?



Der PC ist verdammt überteuert.


----------



## Haggelo (18. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?



6gb ram 
ATI Radeon HD 5850

etc 


dafür 2000 euro 

da bezahlst du den Namen 

1000 weniger dann passts


----------



## Vrocas (18. Oktober 2010)

Achso, du meinst du hast ihn selber zusammen gebastelt?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Achso, du meinst du hast ihn selber zusammen gebastelt?



Was man meist auch beim Elektronikfachmarkt gegen geringes Entgeld machen lassen kann.
Wenn du 2000 Euro ausgeben willst kann du viel mehr dafür bekommen. Oder gibst 1000 für die gleichen Komponenten aus und holst dir für die restlichen 1k was anderes.


----------



## Haggelo (18. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Achso, du meinst du hast ihn selber zusammen gebastelt?



Nein, dafür hab ich nicht das richtige Knowhow. 


Ich hab mir ein OLOLOLOLOL Mediamarkt pc geholt, bin damit aber ganz zufrieden ... 

Muss nur demnächst mal meine Graka austauschen.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)

ich empfehle dir nen Aldi-Pc die sind meistens sau billig und bieten sehr viel


----------



## Vrocas (18. Oktober 2010)

Mein PC ist total im Eimer wenn ich glück hab fährt der mal in einer Stunde gescheit hoch ohne abzustürzen und wow muss ich schon mit "low" Grafik spielen und lagg trotzdem und hab nen haufen dcs...

Naja, hab den vor 3 Jahren mal bei Lidl gekauft wundert mich ja dass der überhaupt so lange ausgehalten hat 

Aber ich muss jetzt auch ins bett, nacht liebe Leute!

P.S. Wenn ihr noch Tips habt wo ich nen guten Computer her bekomme immer her damit ich les mir morgen nochmal den Thread hier durch


----------



## Haggelo (18. Oktober 2010)

http://www.testberichte.de/p/packard-bell-tests/ipower-2-0-testbericht.html 

Das ist meiner. 


Wie gesagt an Weihnachten werde ich mir wohl mal eine Gtx 480 wünschen .


----------



## Chakalaker (18. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Mein PC ist total im Eimer wenn ich glück hab fährt der mal in einer Stunde gescheit hoch ohne abzustürzen und wow muss ich schon mit "low" Grafik spielen und lagg trotzdem und hab nen haufen dcs...
> 
> Naja, hab den vor 3 Jahren mal bei Lidl gekauft wundert mich ja dass der überhaupt so lange ausgehalten hat
> 
> ...




Nya zur Not war bis der Aldi wieder ein rausbringt die sind finde ich ganz ok fürs geld nur würd ich mir ne neue graka dazu kaufen denn die sind mies


----------



## Skatero (18. Oktober 2010)

Eindeutig: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/163183-pc-zusammenstellungen-augustseptember-2010/


----------



## Thoor (18. Oktober 2010)

TÄRÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄTÄ

gute nacht


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Naja, hab den vor 3 Jahren mal bei Lidl gekauft wundert mich ja dass der überhaupt so lange ausgehalten hat



ich meinte aber Aldi hört sich gleich and ist es aber nicht


----------



## TheFrogg (19. Oktober 2010)

Keiner mehr da? Erzählt was x)


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Oktober 2010)

TheFrogg schrieb:


> Keiner mehr da? Erzählt was x)



Abend


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

Aldi > lidl < Alles andere	


/discuss


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Aldi > lidl < Alles andere
> 
> 
> /discuss





Toom > Edeka > Rewe > Lidl > Aldi > Norma


----------



## TheFrogg (19. Oktober 2010)

N'Abend x)

Wer kann mir sagen wo es in Hamburg den besten Imbiss gibt? Zentrale Lage wäre gut x)


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Toom > Edeka > Rewe > Lidl > Aldi > Norma



Mhhhh

42 einhalb


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Mhhhh
> 
> 42 einhalb



?


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

Yay keine Antworten mehr


Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SIZNfScpgyI[/youtube]


@ über mir


Mist


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2010)

Abend


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Oktober 2010)

Hm...mein PC schmiert ab nachdem der AMD Anzeigetreiber abschmiert - Jemand nen Rat?


@Vorposter

Jut'n Abend ;D


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vlIwZedV0FY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Episch ist und bleibt episch.


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VDO1-WTG5o[/youtube]

Ahhh es ist so toll 














nicht


----------



## Thoor (19. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8VDO1-WTG5o[/youtube]



als kind hätt ichs geliebt...


----------



## Soladra (19. Oktober 2010)

hi leute


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

nabend

so back to topic 

Aldi>Lidl>Penny>Kick


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Na ihr süssen
Was macht ihr grad?


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2010)

_Nabend alle zusammen  bin gerade richtig gut gelauhnt





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=6Ok_3j0Ijd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Nabend alle zusammen  bin gerade richtig gut gelauhnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was los, weiso so gut gelaunt? Soviel gesoffen wie ich?


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

Dead Poet Society lesen -.-
grmpf


Oh Captain ,mein Captain


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dead Poet Society lesen -.-
> grmpf
> 
> 
> Oh Captain ,mein Captain



Na dann..ich muss noch weiter im Buch über Nordische Mythologie lesen. Um mich besser hineinzuversetzen trink ich grad die 2te Flasche Met leer #




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o22eIJDtKho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was los, weiso so gut gelaunt? Soviel gesoffen wie ich?



_Ich hatte eine Nierenkolik und die zufolge hatte das ich eine Harnrohrenschiene bekommen habe n 2o cm langer schlauch von der blase bis zur rechten niere
und den habe ich heute entfernt bekommen mit dem Nierenstein....hatte durch dne schlauch schmerzen beim wasserlassen...hatte das ding 1 Monat lang_


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich hatte eine Nierenkolik und die zufolge hatte das ich eine Harnrohrenschiene bekommen habe n 2o cm langer schlauch von der blase bis zur rechten niere
> und den habe ich heute entfernt bekommen mit dem Nierenstein....hatte durch dne schlauch schmerzen beim wasserlassen...hatte das ding 1 Monat lang_



Hat bestimmt Spass gemacht xD


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hat bestimmt Spass gemacht xD



Spass kanne man definieren ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Spass kanne man definieren ^^



Nicht sehr gross, wa? ;D


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

Omg Hurt ist so ein trauriges Lied 
Echt ein großer Schritt von Jonny Cash dieses Lied im angesicht des todes zu singen


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nicht sehr gross, wa? ;D


_ Wen ich auf S&M stehen wurde n riesen spass ^^
_


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Omg Hurt ist so ein trauriges Lied
> Echt ein großer Schritt von Jonny Cash dieses Lied im angesicht des todes zu singen



hurt is toll. Vorallem der Text. Kenn ich alles selber.


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Omg Hurt ist so ein trauriges Lied
> Echt ein großer Schritt von Jonny Cash dieses Lied im angesicht des todes zu singen



man wurde gegen das Orginal nich ma merken das es Industrial Metal und co wahr

Nine inch Nails is das Orginal





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=prDoGmY5kj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> hurt is toll. Vorallem der Text. Kenn ich alles selber.



ich auch ...

ich kann 10 lieder selber spielen


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich auch ...


Hach ja 
Naja. Saufen ist besser als die erste Zeile des Textes.
Noxiel!


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

Ja allerdings...
am traurigsten find ich es wenn er am Ende das Klavier schließt


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja allerdings...
> am traurigsten find ich es wenn er am Ende das Klavier schließt


Hm...2 Jahre nach dem Lied isser 6 Fuß tiefer gelegt worden...


----------



## Tilbie (19. Oktober 2010)

nabend


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Tilbie schrieb:


> nabend



Moin. Auchn bier?
Wisst ihr was ich kacke finde? Ich wohn inner Wg. Da ham wa nen Pärchen, das geht mir voll aufn Sack. Doch die ziehn ers am 1.1 aus. Was osll ich tun?


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

dacht du trinkst met


----------



## Tilbie (19. Oktober 2010)

gern, danke

Versuch se zu Ignorieren, was anderes kannste ja net machen.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dacht du trinkst met



Die 2 liter sind scho alle xD Bier muss her


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

TRINK MEHR oder lach dir auch eine an


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> TRINK MEHR oder lach dir auch eine an


wie eine anlachen


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

ja eine klären 
anlachen sagt man so


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja eine klären
> anlachen sagt man so



wie soll i das machen wenn i allein hier vorm lappi sitze xD


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

>_<

dann mach es halt morgen oder so...

aber tu es .
das beste mittel gegen pärchen ist selber eine beziehung zu haben


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> >_<
> 
> dann mach es halt morgen oder so...
> 
> ...



ach frauen geh mir sowieso aufn sack zurzeit. hatte ya eine, doch schluss gemacht. das dumme is am freitag muss i wieder inne wg und kann nimma nachtschwärmer


----------



## Tilbie (19. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> wie soll i das machen wenn i allein hier vorm lappi sitze xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wär ne ideee


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

oh nein bitte nicht ...
wieso kein laptop oder schlagen dich deine mitbewohner wenn du on bist?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> oh nein bitte nicht ...
> wieso kein laptop oder schlagen dich deine mitbewohner wenn du on bist?



i bin ya ers 16 und wohn in einer der evangelischen jugendhilfe..und wir haben kein inet und die sagen wenn i inet mitm lappi habe will muss ichs selbst mit stick bezahle von vodafone


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

16, evangelische jugend"wg", und du säufst wie ein loch ?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

bin grad zuhause. aber inner wg is das saufen auch kein prob trotz verbot


----------



## Dominau (19. Oktober 2010)

Spendenaktion auf Buffed.
Bezahlt dem Buddah das Inet!


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 16, evangelische jugend"wg", und du säufst wie ein loch ?



Er ist alkoholsüchtig


----------



## Tilbie (19. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Spendenaktion auf Buffed.
> Bezahlt dem Buddah das Inet!



ich mach mit ^^


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

oh tud mir leid , das wusst ich net


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab auch ein Alkeholproblem...
Mein Bier ist leer


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er ist alkoholsüchtig


bin i net. i sauf nur gern.
meine ma kommt glei nach haus das wird au no lustig xD


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

aha 

i cross my finger for you


aber trinken ist nicht sooo gut 
true story bro


----------



## Tilbie (19. Oktober 2010)

Wie dem auch sei, muss jetzt weg, euch allen noch eine schöhne Nacht.


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> bin i net. i sauf nur gern.



Das merkt man... deutlich sogar...


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> aha
> 
> i cross my finger for you
> 
> ...



danke  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das merkt man... deutlich sogar...



kapier ich nicht. erklären bitte


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

man merkt es arg an deiner schreibweise 
am anfang noch mit satzzeichen und groß und klien schreibung und jetzt naja



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> man merkt es arg an deiner schreibweise
> am anfang noch mit satzzeichen und groß und klien schreibung und jetzt naja
> 
> 
> ...



blöde rechtschreibung. alles Nur wegen der Politiker


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

Politiker sind wie Windeln . Man wechselt sie immer aus den gleichen Gründen !


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Politiker sind wie Windeln . Man wechselt sie immer aus den gleichen Gründen !



Was gibts es fürn unterschied zwisschn thilo sarrazon und nem telefon?


----------



## Dominau (19. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was gibts es fürn unterschied zwisschn thilo sarrazon und nem telefon?



ja sag buddha bevor ich penne geh!


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

kp




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0xKI8s0Zn3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


zu geil


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Keinen. aufhängen, neuwählen


----------



## Dominau (19. Oktober 2010)

Füße Hoch, der witz kommt flach! >:O

Ich geh schlafen, viel spaß noch.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Füße Hoch, der witz kommt flach! >:O
> 
> Ich geh schlafen, viel spaß noch.



gute nacht ^^ werd ich nit haben


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

dann werf nochn paar tableten ein ...


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

also wenn ich nicht schlafen kann riech ich an meinen socken und wenn das nicht reicht , schau ich mir die bundesliga tabelle an


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> also wenn ich nicht schlafen kann riech ich an meinen socken und wenn das nicht reicht , schau ich mir die bundesliga tabelle an



o.O


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

tru story , bro 
ich bin auch nicht stolz drauf aber es hilft ... 
der zweg heiligt die mittel


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. Oktober 2010)

Klingt fast wie die Pointe für einen coolen WoW-Witz. Der Zwerg heiligt die Mittel....


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2010)

oder ein starcraft witz der zerg heiligt die mittel...

naja egal bin jetzt penne(r)n


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Klingt fast wie die Pointe für einen coolen WoW-Witz. Der Zwerg heiligt die Mittel....



Huhu Kitten!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2010)

Du musst wieder mehr Blogs schreiben. Ich brauch mehr zum Grinsen/Lachen 

Edit: Verdammt, du hast schon einen neuen geschrieben><


----------



## Tabuno (20. Oktober 2010)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nabend



Nabend Tabuno


----------



## Tabuno (20. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend Tabuno


wie gehts dir so ?


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wie gehts dir so ?



Ganz gut^^ dir?

Edit: @DER Lachmann ==> komm im icq on -.-


----------



## Tabuno (20. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ganz gut^^ dir?


auch ganz gut  die ferien sollten aber noch etwas länger gehen


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> auch ganz gut  die ferien sollten aber noch etwas länger gehen



Ohja....
abgesehen davon, dass ich nächste Woche auch noch zur Musterung muss :S


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ganz gut^^ dir?
> 
> Edit: @DER Lachmann ==> komm im icq on -.-



geht grad nicht :S pc spinnt mal wieder rum


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. Oktober 2010)

Erinner' mich nicht dran. Ein alter Sack hat mir da mit eiskalten Fingern an den Klöten rumgefummelt. Brrr! Und dann war das auch noch der Hausmeister und die eigentliche Musterung ging erst 20 Minuten später los! 

Kleiner Scherz. Aber das mit den kalten Fingern stimmt. Hab's G E H A S S T!


----------



## Ol@f (20. Oktober 2010)

Husten bitte!


----------



## Tabuno (20. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Erinner' mich nicht dran. Ein alter Sack hat mir da mit eiskalten Fingern an den Klöten rumgefummelt. Brrr! Und dann war das auch noch der Hausmeister und die eigentliche Musterung ging erst 20 Minuten später los!
> 
> Kleiner Scherz. Aber das mit den kalten Fingern stimmt. Hab's G E H A S S T!


irgendwie machen mir die leute angst vor der musterung^^


----------



## Ol@f (20. Oktober 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> irgendwie machen mir die leute angst vor der musterung^^



Ich weiß noch bei mir: Es ging nach der Urinprobe mit dem Sehtest weiter. Vorweg ich kann mit meinem rechten Auge etwas schlechter sehen. Dann sollte ich zwei Reihen vorsagen, wobei das linke Auge vorerst verdeckt war. Ich konnte die Dinger nur teilweise und wenn dann nur mit Mühe entziffern, habe aber einfach die erste Reihe komplett geraten. Ergebnis: Alles RICHTIG!  Dann kam aber die zweite Reihe... Naja, da hatte mich mein Glück verlassen.. Folge: Die Frau fragte, warum ich denn jetzt auf einmal alles falsch aufsage. Habe ihr dann mit einem "Öhm, joa..." geantwortet  Dann dachte sie wohl, dass ich sie verarsche, da sie mir drohte einen Psychologen aufzuhetzen,wenn ich nicht sofort die Kreise richtig aufsage   Naja, glücklicherweise hatte ich mir bis dahin die zweite Reihe gemerkt und dann aufgesagt...^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2010)

nacht ;>


----------



## Jester (20. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AacsOk67T0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kultur! Kultur! Tääterää und Fallera!


----------



## Vrocas (20. Oktober 2010)

Moin moin

Intel Core i7 920 
Radeon HD 5870 
8 GB Ram

Kann mir das einer erklären? 

Btw. 

1-2-3 CLUB DER SÄUFER!


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

guten abend !
Schalke führt , Schalke führt !


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2010)

Die Wowler drehen irgendwie ab. o.O


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

ein wenig


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Erinner' mich nicht dran. Ein alter Sack hat mir da mit eiskalten Fingern an den Klöten rumgefummelt. Brrr! Und dann war das auch noch der Hausmeister und die eigentliche Musterung ging erst 20 Minuten später los!
> 
> Kleiner Scherz. Aber das mit den kalten Fingern stimmt. Hab's G E H A S S T!



Hm, irgendwie erschreckt mich das. Danke Kitten, danke. :S



Ol@f schrieb:


> Husten bitte!



Don't husten.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

unser armer pala der jetzt beim bund betatscht wird ...


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> unser armer pala der jetzt beim bund betatscht wird ...



Er wusste worauf er sich einlässt.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

masochist


----------



## Vrocas (20. Oktober 2010)

Helft mir bitte wo krieg ich das Her! :X

Intel Core i7 920 
Radeon HD 5870 
8 GB Ram


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Helft mir bitte wo krieg ich das Her! :X
> 
> Intel Core i7 920
> Radeon HD 5870
> 8 GB Ram



http://alternate.de


----------



## Vrocas (20. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://alternate.de



Danke !


----------



## BlizzLord (20. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> unser armer pala der jetzt beim bund betatscht wird ...



Bubble an und schnellstens da weg!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Kacke Met is alle. Moin Schwärmer.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzF0hHb7xMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Bubble an und schnellstens da weg!



geht nicht 
er ist nun an einem Ort ohne Bubbel , an einem besserem Ort


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

buddha das alt , das ist titel song von nitro circus
der anfang ist geil und ich wunder mich immer noch wie man das auf ner gittare spielt

bestimmt banyo


----------



## Vrocas (20. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> geht nicht
> er ist nun an einem Ort ohne Bubbel , an einem besserem Ort



Minas'therit?


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> buddha das alt , das ist titel song von nitro circus
> der anfang ist geil und ich wunder mich immer noch wie man das auf ner gittare spielt
> 
> bestimmt banyo



Alt aber gut. 

Edit: Minas'Tirith

Beschmutze niemals wieder den namen durch falsche Rechtschreibung Vrocas


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

aber,aber 

schon wieder hacke oder noch nüchtern?


----------



## Vrocas (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Alt aber gut.
> 
> Edit: Minas'Tirith
> 
> Beschmutze niemals wieder den namen durch falsche Rechtschreibung Vrocas



Tschuldigung


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> aber,aber
> 
> schon wieder hacke oder noch nüchtern?



Leider komplett nüchtern, kein alk mehr


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0xKI8s0Zn3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ohrwurm  aber es ist zu geil


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hasse Green Day. Das hier ist besser:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PhwHH9zimW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Leider komplett nüchtern, kein alk mehr






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hasse Green Day. Das hier ist besser:



ungläubiger :O


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein Alk + Aufhören mit dem Rauchen ist eine Tödliche Mischung bei mir. Ich bin saumäßig Aggro grad.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

dann solltest du dir 1 1/2 stunden lang "badgers" anhören oder "amazing horse""
oh ja beides zusammen ist mies hoffentlich nimmst du nicht zuviel zu bro


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dann solltest du dir 1 1/2 stunden lang "badgers" anhören oder "amazing horse""
> oh ja beides zusammen ist mies hoffentlich nimmst du nicht zuviel zu bro



Willste mich verarschen ich zerschmetter gleich hier meine Tastatur


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

womit? verarschen 1sterem oder 2terem?


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

2:0 ein leben lang blau und weiß ein leben lang


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> womit? verarschen 1sterem oder 2terem?



BEIDEM und mein beschissenen Kaspersky macht grad nen Update und alles übelst am laggen WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

ui aber das zweitere war mein ernst :O

wenn man mit eins von beidem aufhört nimmt man massiv zu ... zumindest die meisten weil sie als ausgleich essen .. guck dir Maradonna an


----------



## Vrocas (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> BEIDEM und mein beschissenen Kaspersky macht grad nen Update und alles übelst am laggen WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH



Oha du bist Alkohol UND Nikotin abhängig?

Mit 16? 

Ich bin auch 15 und geh mal gerne saufen aber rauchen, ne, rauchen ist tabu bei mir


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ui aber das zweitere war mein ernst :O
> 
> wenn man mit eins von beidem aufhört nimmt man massiv zu ... zumindest die meisten weil sie als ausgleich essen .. guck dir Maradonna an



Hui ich hab nen Bier gefunden juhu!


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

ne ich rauch auch nicht ich kenn andere wege meinen körper selbst zu ficken...
& es ist scheiße teuer :O


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Oha du bist Alkohol UND Nikotin abhängig?
> 
> Mit 16?
> 
> Ich bin auch 15 und geh mal gerne saufen aber rauchen, ne, rauchen ist tabu bei mir



Ich bin kein Alki. Saufen tu ich nur viel wenn ich Zuhause bei Mutti bin. Ich wohn ja nimma zuhaus.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hui ich hab nen Bier gefunden juhu!



pass auf bald hast du wieder nen alk problem...
spätestens wenns leer ist


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Alki. Saufen tu ich nur viel wenn ich Zuhause bei Mutti bin. Ich wohn ja nimma zuhaus.



Joa, und deshalb gehst du aggro, weil du keinen Alk und kein Nikotin mehr hast. Du bist bestimmt nicht süchtig...


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

lieber ein problem ohne alk ,als mit


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Is doch alles wayne. Freitag muss ich wieder inne wg grrrr


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

3:0 
unnormales tor *_____________*


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ungläubiger :O



er spricht nur die wahrheit aus!


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

geht , ne 
die alten alben sind echt gut *__*
nur 21Ct Breakdown ist irgendwie nicht so der brüller 

aber sowohl Dookie als auch Nimrod waren schon geil .

Punk halt !


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2010)

dookie ist ganz nett
der rest ist totaler müll ;>


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Alles nur Müll


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

ich hasse euch 
leave britney alone


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Alles nur Müll



genau so wie das neue amon amarth zeug!!1!1!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> genau so wie das neue amon amarth zeug!!1!1!



Das stimmt. MEine Mutter sagt ich soll ausmachen, son scheiss. Man sieht sich heut nacht wieder so um 4 bis später^^


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

oder das zeug was ich hinterlasse wenn ich sachen auspacke ...
alles nur müll


----------



## Vrocas (20. Oktober 2010)

Schule is auch voll doof >_>


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

ferien <3


----------



## Vrocas (20. Oktober 2010)

hab ich in ner woche 

Dann bin ich in München urlaub machen


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

war ich auch schon in der ersten woche -.-


----------



## Tilbie (20. Oktober 2010)

ich bin voll happy, hab nen neuen schrank für meine playse


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2010)

Was geeeht


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

nücht viel bei dir?


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CawkXh-WboQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


es ist sp traurig


----------



## Dweencore (21. Oktober 2010)

Habt ihr Lust auf Döner?
Also ich bei solchen News ganz sicher nicht.

Oder anders gesagt Nabend


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

alter das ist soooooooooooooooo alt -.- das war schon bei stefan raab kaum lustig


----------



## Dweencore (21. Oktober 2010)

ich fins geil xD
Oder http://www.youtube.c...qOY&feature=aso
ab Minute 5 wirds am besten


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mi9BwAhEdNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


das ist geil 

alles andere ist arg lame & wer hält diesen schrott 5min aus?


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2010)

_Nabend ihr Luschen 

Entlich kanne ich wieder arbeiten gehen ^^


SoaD <3

_



> _It's a violent pornography
> Choking chicks and sodomy
> The kinda shit you get on your TV_
> 
> ...


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2010)

It's okay...


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2010)

Morgen wieder Wg *schnieeeeeef*


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

ich auch 

bis sonntag


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich auch
> 
> bis sonntag



 wieso sonntag


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> wieso sonntag



da komm ich von vati wieder


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> da komm ich von vati wieder



Ich bin jetz ersma wieder für Wochen weg, vllt +2 Monate


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2010)

oh nein!


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> oh nein!



:[


----------



## Petersburg (21. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> oh nein!



oh doch!


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin jetz ersma wieder für Wochen weg, vllt +2 Monate



soll ich dir das "olli-notpacket" schiecken?

inhalt : 1 Flaschen Met
 	5 saftige Steaks
 	2 Kästen Bier
 	5 Pornos
 	5 Playboys
 	1 Foto von mir
 	1 Plektron von mir
 	1 Flasche Selbstgebrannter
 	1 Schalkeschal + Fahne
 	5 10ner Packungen Kondome + Gleitgel
 	Ne Packung NOT(!!!) Kippen


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> :[



du hast mein unaufrichtiges beileid


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> soll ich dir das "olli-notpacket" schiecken?
> 
> inhalt : 1 Flaschen Met
> 5 saftige Steaks
> ...


HER DAMIT! Nur die 1 Flasche Met reicht nicht. Höchstens für 5min Trinkgenuss


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> HER DAMIT! Nur die 1 Flasche Met reicht nicht. Höchstens für 5min Trinkgenuss



Kriegste ! Dafür ist der Selbstgebraute pervers gut 
Wohin geht das Packet``?


----------



## Dropz (21. Oktober 2010)

nabend


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kriegste ! Dafür ist der Selbstgebraute pervers gut
> Wohin geht das Packet``?



Ich geb dir doch jtz nit meine adresse xD


----------



## Tilbie (21. Oktober 2010)

doch mach ma^^


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich geb dir doch jtz nit meine adresse xD



ich komme persöhnlich in nem kostüm vorbei ...
darfst dur aussuchen :
Gorillakostüm, Peanut-Butter-Jelly Time,Superman oder Elvis

was willst ?

ich brauch nur die Stadt den rest mach ich selber


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich komme persöhnlich in nem kostüm vorbei ...
> darfst dur aussuchen :
> Gorillakostüm, Peanut-Butter-Jelly Time,Superman oder Elvis
> 
> ...



Nit dein Ernst xD


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nit dein Ernst xD



für dich


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> für dich



Egal. Wayne ich geh jetzt Schlafen! Gute Nacht! 
Inferno Infernale!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QbN0g8-zbdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2010)

So, Buddha ist weg. Holt den Alkohol raus!


----------



## Petersburg (22. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, Buddha ist weg. Holt den Alkohol raus!



Hhab isch versoffen


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2010)

egal ich hab noch selbst gebrannten


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> egal ich hab noch selbst gebrannten



Alkoholsüchtiger #2?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alkoholsüchtiger #2?



nein !
das musst ich für ne wette machen 
und jetzt werd ich das zeug net los... -.-


----------



## Ykon (22. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nein !
> das musst ich für ne wette machen
> und jetzt werd ich das zeug net los... -.-



Ich nehm's dir gerne ab.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich nehm's dir gerne ab.



Alkoholsüchtiger #3?


----------



## Ykon (22. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alkoholsüchtiger #3?



!


----------



## Petersburg (22. Oktober 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> !



Wo bleibt #1337?


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wo bleibt #1337?




Hier bin ich!


----------



## Tabuno (22. Oktober 2010)

hier kommt alkoholsüchtiger #4 obwohl ich immo genug von dem zeug habe ach ja thx buffed für den league of legends code im heft
<3 u 
wieder weg ;D


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2010)

Nabend........





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MaoQ_GrH0dI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (22. Oktober 2010)

*RExo Knuddl*

Ich find deine Avatar einfach zuuu knuffig... <3 Auch wenn der Fuchs mir leid tut...


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2010)

Eine runde Techno Trance fur alle!!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oGGCRHRW8cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (22. Oktober 2010)

WEEE!!!

Eine RUnde aufwachmusik für alle:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BT9LG-rjpb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2010)

Abend...


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2010)

_SO verdammt entspannent





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=tt8d3Shlfrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Soladra (22. Oktober 2010)

Tach

Jej, bisher sind nur nette im NS. Hoffentlich bleibts so. Naja, Blade und Petersburg sind auch noch supi.


----------



## Soladra (22. Oktober 2010)

btw rexo.... nicht verfügbar


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2010)

The Deads are resume!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J8HdzXJYs_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (22. Oktober 2010)

Is das Päckchen angekommen, Reflox?


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2010)

ALizee <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lq6i9t6zAHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Is das Päckchen angekommen, Reflox?



Nein, immernochnicht.


----------



## Dweencore (22. Oktober 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nein, immernochnicht.



Sola verschickt grundsätzlich nur Pakete, die niemals ankommen.


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2010)

*seufz emotions los ist*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3iORj3vbADw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> Jej, bisher sind nur nette im NS. Hoffentlich bleibts so. Naja, Blade und Petersburg sind auch noch supi.



Oh, verdeckte Angriffe hier. Tz, tz, tz...


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Sola verschickt grundsätzlich nur Pakete, die niemals ankommen.



Ich wusste, dass die Explosion in unserer Poststelle irgendwas damit zutun hatte.


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich hasse es Depri zu sein





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pVtHDWTXRu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Ich hasse es Depri zu sein



Hilft gegen Depri:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yRQK7WpLkdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2010)

haha


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2010)

_Wen ich Depri bin hohre ich fast nur Franzosiche Music_


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Wen ich Depri bin hohre ich fast nur Franzosiche Music


 Weil du dann lachen musst?


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Weil du dann lachen musst?



Also ich wäre dann noch depressiver.

btw. Irgendwer hier im Forum hat einen P*nis Fetisch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also ich wäre dann noch depressiver.


 Weil du Franzose bist und dir das mit jedem franz. Song wieder klar wird? Ok da würd man sicher depressiver werden :>


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Weil du Franzose bist und dir das mit jedem franz. Song wieder klar wird? Ok da würd man sicher depressiver werden :>



Nein das nicht.^^ Aber...

ich hasse alles was mit Frankreich in Verbindung kommt, vorallem die Sprache!


http://www.rockstarg....com/warehouse/

need


----------



## Arosk (22. Oktober 2010)

dududada dududu dua dua dua duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaa duuuuua dua duuuuuuuuuuuaaaa duduuuuu dududududuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa duuuuudaaaaaaaaaaaa duuuuuuudadaduduuuuuuuudaaaaaa


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> dududada dududu dua dua dua duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaa duuuuua dua duuuuuuuuuuuaaaa duduuuuu dududududuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa duuuuudaaaaaaaaaaaa duuuuuuudadaduduuuuuuuudaaaaaa



Ich sagte doch, du sollst dich nicht mit Steinzeitmenschen abgeben!


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Weil du dann lachen musst?



.....nein....ich bin mit Franzosen aufgewagsen ich weis was die sagen nicht wie in Deutschland Stromae auf platz 1 abe rkein schwein weis was er singt ohne googel zu befragen


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2010)

arosk will uns damit bestimmt mitteilen, dass er grade zuhause überfallen wird und während des kampfes mit seinem angreifer noch versucht eine nachricht zu hinterlassen die und dazu bringt die polizei zu verständigen, aber da hier keiner weiß, dass es so ist wird unser guter arosk jetzt leider sterben


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> arosk will uns damit bestimmt mitteilen, dass er grade zuhause überfallen wird und während des kampfes mit seinem angreifer noch versucht eine nachricht zu hinterlassen die und dazu bringt die polizei zu verständigen, aber da hier keiner weiß, dass es so ist wird unser guter arosk jetzt leider sterben



Yay!... ähm Moment... ich meine... NEIN!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> .....nein....ich bin mit Franzosen aufgewagsen ich weis was die sagen nicht wie in Deutschland Stromae auf platz 1 abe rkein schwein weis was er singt ohne googel zu befragen


 so what? bei englischen songs wissens die meisten zum teil auch nicht. und stromaes songs sind eh kacke. aber ansonsten: wenn man die beats gut findet kann man ja auch was hören ohne den text zu verstehen, französisch will doch eh keiner lernen...


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> so what? bei englischen songs wissens die meisten zum teil auch nicht. und stromaes songs sind eh kacke. aber ansonsten: wenn man die beats gut findet kann man ja auch was hören ohne den text zu verstehen, französisch will doch eh keiner lernen...



Ich wills lernen...

...oder ich werde dazu gezwungen, besser gesagt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Yay!... ähm Moment... ich meine... NEIN!



ja was denn nu?


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1pIQ4nx3Cs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> so what? bei englischen songs wissens die meisten zum teil auch nicht. und stromaes songs sind eh kacke. aber ansonsten: wenn man die beats gut findet kann man ja auch was hören ohne den text zu verstehen, französisch will doch eh keiner lernen...



/sign


----------



## Arosk (22. Oktober 2010)

ICH HAB KEINEN PLAN VON PHYSIK UND ZUM GLÜCK GIBTS DAS NICHT MEHR ALS FACH IN DER SCHULE FUFU!

Naja, sowas ist schon wichtig und das kann ich auch noch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> ICH HAB KEINEN PLAN VON PHYSIK UND ZUM GLÜCK GIBTS DAS NICHT MEHR ALS FACH IN DER SCHULE FUFU!



Darum gibt es ja Schulen weil du keinen Plan davon hast.


----------



## Skatero (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich spreche ein bisschen französisch und ich bin nicht stolz drauf. :s


----------



## Arosk (22. Oktober 2010)

Was los, schon wieder alle weg? LASST UNS EIN BISSCHEN:

DEN SWAG AUFDREHEN!!!!1111





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zCfm-vWuQRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (23. Oktober 2010)

Wuhu angetrunken in buffed.
BÄM!


----------



## Ykon (23. Oktober 2010)

Tolles Gefühl, stimmt's?


----------



## Petersburg (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiele gerade World of Star-Diablocraft


----------



## Dominau (23. Oktober 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Tolles Gefühl, stimmt's?



joa ist ganz angenehm.
obwohl ich jetzt eig. schon wieder nüchtern bin^^

naja geh pennen, nacht@all


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2010)

nicht pennen können ftw


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2010)

First post today.

Mal ne allgemeine Frage: WIESO IST DER THREAD HIER EIGTL KEIN STICKY?! O.o!


Watchin SDR, you?

Yuhuu Ria <3


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2010)

What´s that Metronom i Hear, perhaps the End is drawing near. You never hear the Shot that takes you Down. Out of Time, so say Goodbye, what is yours now its mine!

Heavy Metal is the Law!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> First post today.Mal ne allgemeine Frage: WIESO IST DER THREAD HIER EIGTL KEIN STICKY?! O.o!Watchin SDR, you?Yuhuu Ria


 tja, ist halt keiner... so, http://media.riemurasia.net/albumit/mmedia/8n/77/azvb/63603/754722042.gif


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2010)

Na gut 

Ghostcrawlers ausführliches Statement zur Balance und den Bugs vom Patch 4.0.1 --> http://theuglydance.com/?v=krsmgtxicq


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2010)

jaja, 4.0.1... Der Patch, wo es mehr Dcs gibt als Dk-Gladis zu s5


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2010)

:3


Vertausch mal bei Unhealable Damage, Unhealable Damage everywhere! die Klassen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2010)

Haha jo, hast mittlerweile ja Recht^^ Arcane mages mit 22k inc^^ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hC19ajJ3K5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 da passt das ja wieder


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Haha jo, hast mittlerweile ja Recht^^ Arcane mages mit 22k inc^^ da passt das ja wieder



Also mein Mage mit schlechtem Gear(251 Durchschnitt) macht 30k mit eigenen buffs.
(ohne arkane macht, mana gem, usw.)

Ich liebe die Zeit vor einem neuen AddOn. :>

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=165551 <=== Arcane is fine :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2010)

Najo, kommt halt aufs Gear vom Gegner an^^ Wenn du so PvE Healer nimmst, die im Bg eh nix verloren haben... aber auch an PvP Healern crittet n Mage ziemlich hart... Da ist n 4 Sec Silence mittlerweile eh zu 100% tödlich^^ Auch wenn der Heal teilweise auch abartig ist^^


----------



## Thoor (23. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jbKRgWWml4[/youtube]

SPRING!


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> SPRING!



Du musst mir Zeigen wies geht, Spring vorraus.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2010)

Icemages sind schlimmer....DEEPFREEZE ICELANCE ICELANCE ICELANCE ICELANCE TOT...wenn nicht, dann.... ICELANCE ICELANCE ICELANCE ICELANCE ICELANCE ICELANCE........

Naja ...

Iwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass die Frau bei SDR heute verkackt :3


----------



## Petersburg (23. Oktober 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Icemages sind schlimmer....DEEPFREEZE ICELANCE ICELANCE ICELANCE ICELANCE TOT...wenn nicht, dann.... ICELANCE ICELANCE ICELANCE ICELANCE ICELANCE ICELANCE........
> 
> Naja ...
> 
> Iwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass die Frau bei SDR heute verkackt :3



Icemages sind doch garnicht so... ICELANCEICELANCEICELANCEICELANCEICELANCEICELANCEICELANCEICELANCEICELANCEICELANCE (tot).


----------



## Laz0rgun (23. Oktober 2010)

> Iwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass die Frau bei SDR heute verkackt :3



/sign


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Oktober 2010)

hi alll
hab nen problem hab nen neues laufwerk gekauft nur erkennt mein pc es nicht an wo alles angesteckt ist 
und strom hat es auch nur win 7 erkennt es net 

pls um hilfe mfg hordlerkiller



laz0rgun ist das dein xbox acc oder pc mit modern warfare 2


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2010)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/5-pc-technik/ da wird dir wohl eher jmd helfen können


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Oktober 2010)

ja schon ^^ aber keiner hat dazu bis heute keiner geschrieben habe es gestern abend um 22:45 losgeschrieben ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2010)

öhm sry, aber ich seh da keinen trhead dazu^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2010)

Nabend Ladies


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2010)

SDR ist heute irgendwie mega langweilig -.-" Läuft sonst wo noch was intressantes?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Oktober 2010)

so hier der link http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/86100-technik-ecke-zum-plaudern/page__view__findpost__p__2888017


----------



## Petersburg (23. Oktober 2010)

Omg eben gelesen 





> Noch zum 287x der Tipp:
> Das komplette Spiel befindet sich auf der WotLK-DVD



hät ich das vor n paar Tagen gewusst -.-


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Omg eben gelesen
> 
> hät ich das vor n paar Tagen gewusst -.-



Das kann man doch ahnen o.O


----------



## yves1993 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wow ist meine Kristallkugel gut :>

66: 0


----------



## Dominau (24. Oktober 2010)

hihihihihihihihihih :>


----------



## Haggelo (24. Oktober 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Icemages sind schlimmer....DEEPFREEZE ICELANCE ICELANCE ICELANCE ICELANCE TOT...wenn nicht, dann.... ICELANCE ICELANCE ICELANCE ICELANCE ICELANCE ICELANCE........
> 
> Naja ...




8k eislanze mit sl bekommen ... willst du nen screen ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> First post today.



fail! guck mal ein beitrag über deinen und dann die uhrzeit


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Oktober 2010)

Huhuuu.....


----------



## Dominau (24. Oktober 2010)

buuuhhuuuu...


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

Wuuuhuuhuuu....?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1KeINqsG40Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Haaaaallllooo


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2010)

nabend


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der ist zu geil *_________* <333


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> der ist zu geil *_________* <333



Es ist ein Rasierer.... mehr nicht. o.O


----------



## Dracun (24. Oktober 2010)

Na ja bei der Form wer weiß was er damit allet macht?
Und vibrieren tut det ding bestimmt auch


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist ein Rasierer.... mehr nicht. o.O



es ist ein Rasierer  es ist mein rasierer
er sieht aus wie ein fussballschuh *_________* <333 das macht in toll


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> es ist ein Rasierer  es ist mein rasierer
> er sieht aus wie ein fussballschuh *_________* <333 das macht in toll



Er rasiert dich auch nur. Er ist nichts besonderes...


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> es ist ein Rasierer  es ist mein rasierer
> er sieht aus wie ein fussballschuh *_________* <333 das macht in toll



wtf is wrong with you? o0


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2010)

Hat aber keinen MP3-Player und Kamera oder ? ^^


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er rasiert dich auch nur. Er ist nichts besonderes...



ach du ...
es ist mein erster elektrorasierer deswegen freu ich mich


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2010)

elektrorasierer sind für weicheier :S


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> elektrorasierer sind für weicheier :S



^

this  

Echte Männer benutzen ne Machete


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ach du ...
> es ist mein erster elektrorasierer deswegen freu ich mich



Schneid dich damit und du freust dich nicht mehr.


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ^
> 
> this
> 
> Echte Männer benutzen ne Machete



Benzin rüber und Feuerzeug her.
DAS IST WAS FÜR MÄNNER!


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ^
> 
> this
> 
> Echte Männer benutzen ne Machete



zum glück hab ich noch ein buschmesser hier rumliegen! ist zwar stumpf aber das macht die ganze sache nur noch viel männlicher


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Benzin rüber und Feuerzeug her.
> DAS IST WAS FÜR MÄNNER!



Neh, echte Männer rasieren sich garnicht.


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Neh, echte Männer rasieren sich garnicht.



Naja so gesehn ist das die Vorstufe zum nicht mehr rasieren. xP


----------



## Nawato (24. Oktober 2010)

Abend


----------



## Skatero (24. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> zum glück hab ich noch ein buschmesser hier rumliegen! ist zwar stumpf aber das macht die ganze sache nur noch viel männlicher



Als du dich im Intimbereich damit rasieren wolltest, war es aber noch scharf.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Als du dich im Intimbereich damit rasieren wolltest, war es aber noch scharf.



was machst du nur mit deinen messern, dass du auf solche ideen kommst?


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Abend



Abend,
ich glaube deine Signatur ist zu groß :S


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Als du dich im Intimbereich damit rasieren wolltest, war es aber noch scharf.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> was machst du nur mit deinen messern, dass du auf solche ideen kommst?



Ich schneide mit meinen Messern mein Essen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich scheide mit meinen Messer mein Essen.



und warum kommst du dann auf so eine idee?


----------



## Skatero (24. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und warum kommst du dann auf so eine idee?



Du hast das doch uns erzählt. :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast das doch uns erzählt. :/



ach, hab ich? 
kann ich micht nicht dran erinnern :S


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2010)

Egal, Back to Topic :O

Edith: Mod schaut zu, also psssst.


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Egal, Back to Topic :O





Kruaal schrieb:


> In jedem großen und guten Forum ist sowas schon Tradition, der Thread für die ruhelosen Spammer unter uns  Wer also gerade beim Flug von A nach B, beim bauen von irgendwelchen Einheiten, beim craften, beim durchwühlen des Auktionshauses oder sonstwie nebenher etwas Zeit hat, der sei hiermit eingeladen diesen Thread zu bereichern.
> 
> Meinereiner unterhält sich gerade im Teamspeak mit ein paar Gildies, geniesst einen leckeren Weisswein und durchwühlt nebenher das Auktionshaus


----------



## Skatero (24. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ach, hab ich?
> kann ich micht nicht dran erinnern :S



Dann trainier dein Gehirn.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann trainier dein Gehirn.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2010)

nur weil dein bild größer ist, ist es nicht besser


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich hau mal ab, The Mentalist schauen 

Adios!


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2010)

wieder da ... 15min i-net grätsche ... :/

jaja einhalbes jahr vorm abi wollen wir uns alle nicht mehr rasieren das wir alle so mit nem voll bart die prüfung schreiben und wer es nicht schafft muss ihn behalten und darf ihn nich abrasieren


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nur weil dein bild größer ist, ist es nicht besser



Kawasaki ist wunderbar digital für den Nintendo DS umgesetzt. Doch es ist besser


----------



## Nawato (24. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nur weil dein bild größer ist, ist es nicht besser



Beides ist totaler Müll


----------



## Skatero (24. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






DER schrieb:


> nur weil dein bild größer ist, ist es nicht besser






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Beides ist totaler Müll



wo du recht hast...


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2010)

das skatero immer so übertreiben muss Dx


----------



## Nawato (24. Oktober 2010)

Skatero ... das Bild tut total im Auge weh oO


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wo du recht hast...



Es ist keins von beiden Müll :S


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2010)

btw ich habe budi in hamburg getroffen


----------



## Skatero (24. Oktober 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Skatero ... das Bild tut total im Auge weh oO



Dann solltest du vielleicht mal zum Augenarzt.


----------



## Nawato (24. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann solltest du vielleicht mal zum Augenarzt.



Hmmm vielleicht sollte ich das, aber dann müsst ich mich ja bewegen... neeee las ma.


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann solltest du vielleicht mal zum Augenarzt.



Oder Kawashima spielen


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2010)

ahhh drecks i-net


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ahhh drecks i-net



Grundsätzlich: Du bist schuld, nicht dein Internet.


----------



## Nawato (24. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich: Du bist schuld, nicht dein Internet.



xD Hm, meistens ist das so, aber es gibt auch ausnahmen


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2010)

es mobt mich mein dreckiges popoleckendes i-net


----------



## Skatero (24. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> es mobt mich mein dreckiges popoleckendes i-net



Würde es dich nicht mobben, wäre es ein Aussenseiter.


----------



## Haggelo (24. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Würde es dich nicht mobben, wäre es ein Aussenseiter.



True story


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> True story,bro!



:O


----------



## Haggelo (24. Oktober 2010)

Dein Avatar is einfach zu Geil


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Dein Avatar is einfach zu Geil



danke danke


----------



## Skatero (24. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> danke danke



bitte bitte


----------



## Haggelo (24. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4aLThuU008[/youtube]


----------



## Thoor (24. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ach du ...
> es ist mein erster elektrorasierer deswegen freu ich mich



hachja, die ersten bartstoppeln


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

guten abend 
trauer ergreift mich angesichts der tatsache das ich den neger von fringe die nächste zeit nicht mehr sehen werde  wieso musste es so enden?


----------



## Vrocas (25. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xlULgi92zK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



&#9829;!


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qX7ehxyYRQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vrocas (25. Oktober 2010)

das au lustik


----------



## Dominau (25. Oktober 2010)

YaY!
Was geht?


----------



## Vrocas (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube Vancleef wird von Jesse cox gesprochen :S


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2010)

´sup


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich glaube Vancleef wird von Jesse cox gesprochen :S



jop


----------



## Vrocas (25. Oktober 2010)

Hey cool das steht ja auch da "Jesse cox"


----------



## Dominau (25. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOZBU257ERE&feature=related

immer noch das beste.


----------



## Vrocas (25. Oktober 2010)

Der Horden Teil am ende is eh am geilsten 

Garrosh 4 Presidänt


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

geil, alter ich habn ohrwurm von 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6UNmXLM0-G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


es ist soo traurig aber auch so schön


----------



## Vrocas (25. Oktober 2010)

Gib mir lieber ein geileres lied das laune macht von Blink182 >_>


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=672WYeU1f4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uwGIfGPoO6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


beides nicht die beste quali / drecks youtube und die ganzen gimps die es meinen zu covern


----------



## Dominau (25. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwLK5WH40Wo
das mag ich von denen


----------



## Vrocas (25. Oktober 2010)

danke


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> danke



gut ist auch my first date aber auf youtube findet man das ja in unserem land nicht...


----------



## schneemaus (25. Oktober 2010)

Nabähnd!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sFOrVd4kGWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

nabend 
the longer you look , the worser it gets 


ich glaub ich mag dich auch :3


----------



## schneemaus (25. Oktober 2010)

Das ist einfach grandios, dieses Lied. Ich glaub, wenn ich am Freitag nach Köln fahr, werd ich das hörn. Das und die normale Musik, die ich höre


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das ist einfach grandios, dieses Lied. Ich glaub, wenn ich am Freitag nach Köln fahr, werd ich das hörn. Das und die normale Musik, die ich höre



welches von den ganzen liedern?
und welche normale musik?
und wieso überhaupt in die hauptstadt der schwulen?


----------



## Vrocas (25. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> welches von den ganzen liedern?
> und welche normale musik?
> und wieso überhaupt in die hauptstadt der schwulen?



Ich mag dich :>...


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich mag dich :>...



aber sie werden unsere liebe niemals verstehen


----------



## Vrocas (25. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> aber sie werden unsere liebe niemals verstehen



Ich mag dich, nicht ich liebe dich -.-...


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2010)

wird das jetzt hier ein treff für leute mit einem alternativen lebensstil? :O


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wird das jetzt hier ein treff für leute mit einem alternativen lebensstil? :O



si si senore


----------



## schneemaus (25. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> welches von den ganzen liedern?
> und welche normale musik?
> und wieso überhaupt in die hauptstadt der schwulen?



1. Das, was ich gepostet hab.
2. Unterschiedlich. Beim Autofahrn aber relativ viel Trance.
3. Weil meine beste Freundin da in der Nähe wohnt. Nächstes Jahr wieder CSD *feier*


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> si si senore



:>


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

autofahrn und trance naja ich weiß ja net...

Cologn die Scheiße vom Dom 
ich liebe dieses lied


----------



## schneemaus (25. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> :>



Wieso hat die Spinne nur 6 Beine?


----------



## Vrocas (25. Oktober 2010)

ich werde in 2 Wochen endlich 16 >_>

Zu lange habe ich darauf jetzt gewartet


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wieso hat die Spinne nur 6 Beine?



wieso achtet da jeder drauf? gott verdammt.
DAS IST EINE VERDAMMTE SPINNE! JEDER DER MIR WAS ANDERES SAGEN WILL IST DOOF


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wieso hat die Spinne nur 6 Beine?



Theorie 1)
Es ist keine normale Spinne sondern eine mexikanische Spinne sie musste ihre Beine bei dem Nationalen Drogenkrieg einbüssen. Tragisch
Theorie 2) 
Es ist keine Spinne sondern eine Kartoffel.


----------



## Vrocas (25. Oktober 2010)

Bier ist alle


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> ich werde in 2 Wochen endlich 16 >_>
> 
> Zu lange habe ich darauf jetzt gewartet



ich auch 
party wird imba


----------



## schneemaus (25. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wieso achtet da jeder drauf? gott verdammt.
> DAS IST EINE VERDAMMTE SPINNE! JEDER DER MIR WAS ANDERES SAGEN WILL IST DOOF



Tut mir Leid. Ich dachte nur, dass sie vielleicht zwei Beine im mexicanischen Geruillakrieg amputiert bekam und ein wenig Mitleid verdient.

Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es wie eine Ameise aussieht und werde das auch nie tun.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> * Ameise*


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid. Ich dachte nur, dass sie vielleicht zwei Beine im mexicanischen Geruillakrieg amputiert bekam und ein wenig Mitleid verdient.
> 
> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es wie eine Ameise aussieht und werde das auch nie tun.



es ist kein Geruillakrieg es ist straßenkampf simpler straßenkampf


----------



## schneemaus (25. Oktober 2010)

Reiß das nicht so aus dem Kontext!



Übrigens..

16... Das war ich auch mal.. Hach ja


----------



## Vrocas (25. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich auch
> party wird imba



Ich kann net feiern weil ich an dem Tag Praktikum habe >_>

Wayne, sich mit den Kollegen zu zusaufen und dann gröhlend auf die straße zu rennen is genauso lustig


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

helloween lässt grüßen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Reiß das nicht so aus dem Kontext!



du hast es trotzdem gesagt! du wolltest meine arme spinne damit diskriminieren 


und an die beiden 15 jährigen hier: so jung daran zu denken, dass saufen cool ist, ist nicht cool


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

hab ich nie gesagt !
ich habe gesagt party wird imba nicht mehr und nicht weniger !

ich zu meinem teil trinke auf guten partys höchstenst ein bier!


----------



## schneemaus (25. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du hast es trotzdem gesagt! du wolltest meine arme spinne damit diskriminieren
> 
> 
> und an die beiden 15 jährigen hier: so jung daran zu denken, dass saufen cool ist, ist nicht cool



Nein, wollte ich nicht.

Und bei deinem zweiten Satz gebe ich dir völlig Recht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2010)

wenn du dich schon so heftig rechtfertigst kann das ja nur heißen, dass du so denkst wie ichs oben gesagt habe


----------



## Vrocas (25. Oktober 2010)

Me want epic boobs...
NAU!

Saufen ist nicht cool.

Wir sind nunmal abhängig davon darüber macht man sich nicht lustik! :<

Ich schreib jetzt ticket... gz zum 3 tage bann...


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nein, wollte ich nicht.
> 
> Und bei deinem zweiten Satz gebe ich dir völlig Recht.



verdammte spinnen feinde


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wenn du dich schon so heftig rechtfertigst kann das ja nur heißen, dass du so denkst wie ichs oben gesagt habe



ne ich rechtfertige mich nur weil ich es nicht mag wenn jmd sagt das ich saufen würde wie ein loch !
mein vater war alkoholiker , meine beste freundin ist daran gestorben ! ich find das alles nicht besonders lustig

ich habe seit einem halben jahr kein alkohol angefasst also ist es ok wenn ich helloween 1bier nehme und an meinem gebby auch


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ne ich rechtfertige mich nur weil ich es nicht mag wenn jmd sagt das ich saufen würde wie ein loch !
> mein vater war alkoholiker , meine beste freundin ist daran gestorben ! ich find das alles nicht besonders lustig
> 
> ich habe seit einem halben jahr kein alkohol angefasst also ist es ok wenn ich helloween 1bier nehme und an meinem gebby auch



alkohol ist niemals gut! 
sXe


----------



## Vrocas (25. Oktober 2010)

Ach jetzt verstehe ich die diskussion um die spinne. es ging um lachmanns avatar!

Dachte jetzt auch wär ne kartoffel mit strichen >_>


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> alkohol ist niemals gut!
> sXe


du bit nich im ernst straight edge oder?^^


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

ist es ja auch


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> du bit nich im ernst straight edge oder?^^



doch Alko hat ihn bekehrt


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. Oktober 2010)

Alkohol ist auch net anders als die meisten anderen berauschenden Genussmittel. Alles in Maßen. Mir geht's nur extremst auf den Sack, wenn doofe Kinder sich damit brüsten, wie krass viel sie doch saufen können und wen sie alles unter den Tisch gesoffen haben und bei jeder Gelegenheit bechern bis zum Kotzen. Armseliger ist es nur noch, wenn jemand im Internet damit rumprohlt, wie dicht, voll, breit oder sonstwie zugedröhnt er ist. Sowas ist einfach nur erbärmlich und weder cool noch sonstwie toll.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ach jetzt verstehe ich die diskussion um die spinne. es ging um lachmanns avatar!
> 
> Dachte jetzt auch wär ne kartoffel mit strichen >_>



mein avatar ist toll 



@brille

.. du solltest mich besser kennen :S


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. Oktober 2010)

Haha Kartoffelstricher!


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

so ich bin jetzt off morgen englisch klausur -.- 
muss um 5uhr aufstehen und lernen -.-²
so ein dreck 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3438QipvNSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nachti lachi :*
nachti der resst


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Haha Kartoffelstricher!



DIE!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> @brille
> 
> .. du solltest mich besser kennen :S


kenn dich ja auch besser du gammelmexikanische spinne^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> kenn dich ja auch besser du gammelmexikanische spinne^^



meine spinne ist toll! lass sie in ruhe, verdammter spinnen feind


----------



## schneemaus (25. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Haha Kartoffelstricher!



Kitten, ich mag dich <3


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> meine spinne ist toll! lass sie in ruhe, verdammter spinnen feind



insektenfeind höchstens. spinnen haben 2 körperteile und 8 beine :S
und der hut zählt nicht als körperteil!^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2010)

soll das jetzt eine verschwörung gegen meine tanzende mexikanische spinne werden?


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wieso achtet da jeder drauf? gott verdammt.
> DAS IST EINE VERDAMMTE SPINNE! JEDER DER MIR WAS ANDERES SAGEN WILL IST DOOF


Ich dachte, das ist ein Floh oder sowas. :S


Grüne schrieb:


> du bit nich im ernst straight edge oder?^^



Lachi und Striaght Edge das ist ja wie Alko und Alkohol.


----------



## Vrocas (25. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Alkohol ist auch net anders als die meisten anderen berauschenden Genussmittel. Alles in Maßen. Mir geht's nur extremst auf den Sack, wenn doofe Kinder sich damit brüsten, wie krass viel sie doch saufen können und wen sie alles unter den Tisch gesoffen haben und bei jeder Gelegenheit bechern bis zum Kotzen. Armseliger ist es nur noch, wenn jemand im Internet damit rumprohlt, wie dicht, voll, breit oder sonstwie zugedröhnt er ist. Sowas ist einfach nur erbärmlich und weder cool noch sonstwie toll.



Genau der selben Meinung bin ich auch!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kitten, ich mag dich <3



*webcam anschließ*


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> insektenfeind höchstens. spinnen haben 2 körperteile und 8 beine :S
> und der hut zählt nicht als körperteil!^^



du weißt doch gar nicht was unter dem hut ist ;>

DU HAST EINE FREUNDIN KITTY!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2010)

Kitten du sau!
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/10-wow-allgemeine-diskussionen/
Da Aufräumen!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> DU HAST EINE FREUNDIN KITTY!!!



Ich bin Mormone.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich bin Mormone.



dumm dumm dumm dumm dumm 
:S


----------



## schneemaus (25. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dumm dumm dumm dumm dumm
> :S



GENAU DAS fiel mir auch gerade ein.


Kitten meine Webcam is schon lange kaputt


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. Oktober 2010)

Macht nix. Mir bleibt immer noch Carcharoth.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Macht nix. Mir bleibt immer noch Carcharoth.



Oha. Und wer bleibt mir dann?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. Oktober 2010)

Hmm... Carcharoth? Ich bin nicht der eifersüchtige Typ.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hmm... Carcharoth? Ich bin nicht der eifersüchtige Typ.



Oki


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. Oktober 2010)

Meine Freundin versteht zwar kein Wort aber mit der wären wir schon vier.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Oktober 2010)

Hrhr, langsam wird's doch was. Ich glaube, Mala wäre auch nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. Oktober 2010)

Und Pente auch net, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe. Das wird mir langsam zu einseitig.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Macht nix. Mir bleibt immer noch Carcharoth.



Kann ich Claires Schwester haben? ;P


----------



## BlizzLord (25. Oktober 2010)

Ist es eigent bedenklich wenn man bei dem "Wort" Grafick grinsen muss? xP


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Kann ich Claires Schwester haben? ;P



Die wollte eigentlich ich, wenn das mit Claire mal nicht mehr läuft, aber für Freunde muss man schon mal Opfer bringen... Bros before hos!


----------



## Zonalar (26. Oktober 2010)

Die feucht fröhliche Runde kann beginnen!
Das "feucht" bezog ich auf mein getränk


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend die Herren !
Heute ist alles gut 
Deutschklausur : 2 [x]
Date für Helloween [x]
Eltern sind das ganze verlängerte wochenende in lübeck [x]


dazu fällt mir nur noch ein 
King for a day, princess by dawn. 
King for a day in a leather thong.&#9829;

P.S: Schalke führt [x]


----------



## Vrocas (26. Oktober 2010)

moin moin

Was höre ich da von einem Date ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2010)

moin


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

ja Frauen und so 
wird mal wieder zeit für was ernstes und gibts da was besseres als ein mädchen das bei einem pennt und vorher schön horrorfilm gucken wo sie ja "solche" angst hat


----------



## Vrocas (26. Oktober 2010)

Kartoffel mit Hut :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Oktober 2010)

Einen semmeltastischen Abend wünsche ich euch allen, die an die Semmel glauben!


----------



## Vrocas (26. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja Frauen und so
> wird mal wieder zeit für was ernstes und gibts da was besseres als ein mädchen das bei einem pennt und vorher schön horrorfilm gucken wo sie ja "solche" angst hat



Ist es denn ein hübsches Wesen :O??


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ist es denn ein hübsches Wesen :O??



ja ! 
wenn du svz hast kann ich dir nen link andrehen 
mama meinte ich darf alles machen was mein verstrahltes gehirn so machen will solange ich 3punkte beachte :
1. Verhüte !
2. Sie soll nicht dafür haften (keine anzeige)
3. Es sollte nicht mein Budget übersteigen


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja !
> wenn du svz hast kann ich dir nen link andrehen
> mama meinte ich darf alles machen was mein verstrahltes gehirn so machen will solange ich 3punkte beachte :
> 1. Verhüte !
> ...


Wenn es nicht dein Budget übersteigen soll knallst am Ende mit ner Plastikfolie+ Gummiband ne 1 Euro Stricherin und hast gratis Pilze+ 9 Mon später n Kind. Enjoy it!


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht dein Budget übersteigen soll knallst am Ende mit ner Plastikfolie+ Gummiband ne 1 Euro Stricherin und hast gratis Pilze+ 9 Mon später n Kind. Enjoy it!



NEIN sie gibt mir doch 75euro für 3tage und 40euro geld vom arbeiten


----------



## Thoor (26. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja !



Schick bitte ein Foto damit wir das professionell analysieren können

Thx.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Schick bitte ein Foto damit wir das professionell analysieren können
> 
> Thx.



nein !
ich kann dir ihren svz link geben mehr geht da nicht für euch


----------



## Vrocas (26. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja !
> wenn du svz hast kann ich dir nen link andrehen
> mama meinte ich darf alles machen was mein verstrahltes gehirn so machen will solange ich 3punkte beachte :
> 1. Verhüte !
> ...




Oke gib :O


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

nachricht ist raus


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> P.S: Schalke führt [x]



Das muss Magath feiern. Allzu oft wird er mit Schalke nicht mehr führen :S


----------



## Thoor (26. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nein !
> ich kann dir ihren svz link geben mehr geht da nicht für euch



gib.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das muss Magath feiern. Allzu oft wird er mit Schalke nicht mehr führen :S



doch CL schon


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> gib.



nachricht ist raus


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> doch CL schon



Da ist auch bald Schluss  

Naja, vielleicht steigt Schalke endlich mal ab und dann will ich die DFL sehen wie sie bei dem Schuldenberg reagiert. Normalerweise ahndet man das mit einem Lizenzentzug....


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da ist auch bald Schluss
> 
> Naja, vielleicht steigt Schalke endlich mal ab und dann will ich die DFL sehen wie sie bei dem Schuldenberg reagiert. Normalerweise ahndet man das mit einem Lizenzentzug....



wer hat dich den verbrannt?

die arena ist alleine so hoch verpachtet um sie rauszuhauen


----------



## Vrocas (26. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eipo5y9a0uM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (26. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



hammer


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

haste foto gesehen?


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wer hat dich den verbrannt?
> 
> die arena ist alleine so hoch verpachtet um sie rauszuhauen



Niemand hat mich verbrannt, aber ein Verein der 200 Mio. Euro Schulden gehört die Lizenz entzogen. Der TSV 1860 München wurden zuletzt wegen ein paar Kleinigkeiten zwei Punkte abgezogen. Wenn dann sollte die DFL überall gleiches Maß walten lassen und das heißt einfach bei einem Schuldenberg von guten 200 Mio. Euro Lizenzentzug. Wie man sich überhaupt Transfers wie Huntelaar und Jurado leisten kann ist ein Wunder...


----------



## Thoor (26. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> haste foto gesehen?



durfte ich ja nicht =(


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Niemand hat mich verbrannt, aber ein Verein der 200 Mio. Euro Schulden gehört die Lizenz entzogen. Der TSV 1860 München wurden zuletzt wegen ein paar Kleinigkeiten zwei Punkte abgezogen. Wenn dann sollte die DFL überall gleiches Maß walten lassen und das heißt einfach bei einem Schuldenberg von guten 200 Mio. Euro Lizenzentzug. Wie man sich überhaupt Transfers wie Huntelaar und Jurado leisten kann ist ein Wunder...


Sie kriegen von den anderen Mannschaften Geld, dafür dass sie so schlecht spielen.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> durfte ich ja nicht =(



du bist auch nicht gemeint und an unsern süßen razyl woher hast du den diesen pikanten infos?


----------



## Thoor (26. Oktober 2010)

Hilfe Fussball breitet sich aus...

im out


----------



## Vrocas (26. Oktober 2010)

Wo isn die Kartoffel mit Hut ?


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> du bist auch nicht gemeint und an unsern süßen razyl woher hast du den diesen pikanten infos?



Was für pikante Infos? Es steht seit Monaten klar, dass Schalke einen enormen Schuldenberg hat.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was für pikante Infos? Es steht seit Monaten klar, dass Schalke einen enormen Schuldenberg hat.



ja siggi aber nicht 200mion...


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wo isn die Kartoffel mit Hut ?



spinne
spinne
spinne
spinne
spinne
spinne
SPINNE!
SPINNE MIT EINEM VERDAMMTEN HUT
ROAR!


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja siggi aber nicht 200mion...



Schalke 04 hat mit all seinen Tochterfirmen bis zum 31. Dezember 2009 einen Schuldenberg von 248 Millionen Euro gehabt. Das zeigt die Vereinsbilanz auf...


----------



## Vrocas (26. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> spinne
> spinne
> spinne
> spinne
> ...



Hat ne Spinne nicht 8 Beine?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Hat ne Spinne nicht 8 Beine?



du hast gleich kein bein mehr.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du hast gleich kein bein mehr.



Das ist ne trve Spinne.


Die stellt sich zwischen zwei Spiegel dann hat sie 6 und 6 und 6 beine und betet Satan an!


----------



## Dominau (26. Oktober 2010)

... fußball ...


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Hat ne Spinne nicht 8 Beine?



so jetzt bin ich auf die antwort gespannt !
angeblich hat sie ja 2 im mexikanischen drogenkrieg verloren 
als sie die 135tonnen stoff bewacht hat


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fUzsohWcc9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


auch hammer


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das ist ne trve Spinne.
> 
> 
> Die stellt sich zwischen zwei Spiegel dann hat sie 6 und 6 und 6 beine und betet Satan an!




sie hat einen fiesta hut auf!



Olliruh schrieb:


> so jetzt bin ich auf die antwort gespannt !
> angeblich hat sie ja 2 im mexikanischen drogenkrieg verloren
> als sie die 135tonnen stoff bewacht hat



nö, sie hat einfach nur 6 beine.


volbeat ist btw. scheiße


----------



## Vrocas (26. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das ist ne trve Spinne.
> 
> 
> Die stellt sich zwischen zwei Spiegel dann hat sie 6 und 6 und 6 beine und betet Satan an!



Haha der war geil 

Need moar blink182 :<


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sie hat einen fiesta hut auf!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



silvester wird der stoff aufm Marktplatz verbrannt was meinste wie viele sich dazu stellen um ne ordentlich dröhnung zu holen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> silvester wird der stoff aufm Marktplatz verbrannt was meinste wie viele sich dazu stellen um ne ordentlich dröhnung zu holen?



mag sein, ändert aber auch nichts an der sache, dass diese spinne 6 beine hat.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Haha der war geil
> 
> Need moar blink182 :<



hab mir heute die best off cd geholt die ist echt gut 
beste lieder :
My first date
Aliens exsist
All the small things
I miss you
so geil

1000 Commie  ;D


----------



## Vrocas (26. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> hab mir heute die best off cd geholt die ist echt gut
> beste lieder :
> My first date
> Aliens exsist
> ...



gayzet!


----------



## Thoor (26. Oktober 2010)

Lachmanns Avatar ist so knorke, das gibt mir immer gute Laune, danke dafür!

aber btw

WILL.....L4S SPIELEN...YAHOOO....GEEEHT...NICHT.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

danke ich mag die cd auch


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> WILL.....L4S SPIELEN...YAHOOO....GEEEHT...NICHT.....



Left 4 S**?


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fHkqBEWAJy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


auch episch


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lachmanns Avatar ist so knorke, das gibt mir immer gute Laune, danke dafür!



dafür ist er da, mein lieber th00r!


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KidiCbIS8uI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


wie konnt ich das vergessen :O


----------



## Thoor (26. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Left 4 S**?



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAvj0iY1Zig&translated=1[/youtube]

unwissender -.-"


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> unwissender -.-"



Gott ist das hässlich :S


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vDZxZzNk848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ne andere version hab ich net gefunden  
aber die ist auch mehr als episch


----------



## Thoor (26. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gott ist das hässlich :S



da sprach der experte aus dir wa o.o


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich dich sehe weiß ich, Gott hat meinen Humor !


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> da sprach der experte aus dir wa o.o



Klar. Grafisch ist das richtig veraltet.


----------



## Vrocas (26. Oktober 2010)

Whats my age again ist ein richtig geiles Lied 

Nur leider gibts davon im Internet keine richtige Version davon -__-


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2010)

BAAAAAM
Schweini


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

so ein voll penner 
naja schalke führt auch noch und wenn bremen seine chancen nicht nutzt kann man nix machen


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> so ein voll penner
> naja schalke führt auch noch und wenn bremen seine chancen nicht nutzt kann man nix machen



Das ist das Können eines Weltklassespielers  

Naja, ich geh off.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

juhu wir haben gewonnen


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

so bin weg ! 

Haltet die Nippel steif !


----------



## Dominau (26. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Haltet die Nippel steif !



pervääärrs...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

der tag ist ja ma scheisse zuende gegangen betrüger bayern siegt war ja klar 
und fc piep 04 soll absteigen und aus dfb fliegen wie bayern


jo pervääärrs... olliruh


----------



## Vrocas (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich dacht früher Dominau wär ein Mädchen :S

Wo isn eig. die Kartoffel mit Hut hin?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wo isn eig. die Kartoffel mit Hut hin?



YOU WILL DIE!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

naja nacht


----------



## Vrocas (26. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> YOU WILL DIE!



Coooool! 

Irgendwann

Mach ichn foto mit ner echten kartoffel die ein Hut auf hat...

Dann is das dein neuer avatar


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Coooool!
> 
> Irgendwann
> 
> ...



machs mit einer spinne und ich nehme ihn


----------



## Thoor (26. Oktober 2010)

Nacht Kartoffel, nacht buffed :3


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nacht Kartoffel, nacht buffed :3



FFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


nacht


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2010)

moin, wer ist noch fröhlich am eier klatschen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> moin, wer ist noch fröhlich am eier klatschen?



hier,hier,hier,hier!

aber jetzt hau ich mich mal ins bett und schau lachend die wiederholung von TAAHM!


----------



## Jester (27. Oktober 2010)

Qualitätshaltiger deutscher Black Metal!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3CEga7H52Qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Besonders gefällt mir der Zwischenspieler ab ca. 4:40.

Gut Nacht.


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Qualitätshaltiger deutscher Black Metal!
> Besonders gefällt mir der Zwischenspieler ab ca. 4:40.
> Gut Nacht.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Np4YKAzRt_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



COOKIE!

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Ach ist Fussball schei*e, nabend.


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Oktober 2010)

ich sag auch mal hallo bin aber wieder weg was essen xD


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2010)

Abend Leute, lang nicht geschrieben
Eins muss ich euch erzaehlen^^

Vorgestern bei LoL mit 2 Kumpels.
Ich TF, einer Shen, und einer, Jungle-Nasus, stiehlt Pantheon mit smite den Golem-buff
Reaktion im CHat:

Pantheon "Fuck you Stealer"
Nasus: "Who do you mean"
Shen: "He means me"
Tf: "Stop flaming me or i will report you!"
Ein random macht mit "Why shold i fuck myself?"

Pantheon: "Not you this Nasus-Stealer noob"
Nasus: "What means Nasus?"
Im RL: Hehehe Namus is a stealer
Wir lachen uns ab, weil wir das wort Namus so lustig finden.
Wieder im Spiel
Shen "What means Stealer?
Ich "What means Noob?"
Wieder der Random: "What means means?"

Wir hauen uns fast weg, lachen und wiederholen "Hahaha Namus is a stealer"
Pantheon schweigt zur sicherheit.
So laesst man flamer den Mund halten xD

Das spiel haben wir fair verloren, nach nem spannenden battle, aber dieses Gespraech war 100 mal geiler als jeder WIN xD


----------



## Petersburg (27. Oktober 2010)

Ob die Kartofel mit dem Hut heut kommt?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ob die Kartofel mit dem Hut heut kommt?



Dann hat er hoffentlich Taschentücher zur Hand.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

letztens haben wir Bohemian Rhapsody von Queen mehrstümmig im ts gesungen das war zu endepic 

nen kumpel hat mit schnitte will sie aber nicht raus rücken


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ob die Kartofel mit dem Hut heut kommt?






Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dann hat er hoffentlich Taschentücher zur Hand.




ich hasse euch alle abgrundtief.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hasse euch alle abgrundtief.



das ist das netteste das jmd jemals zu mir gesagt hat <3


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hasse euch alle abgrundtief.



ich mag dich^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> letztens haben wir Bohemian Rhapsody von Queen mehrstümmig im ts gesungen das war zu endepic
> 
> nen kumpel hat mit schnitte will sie aber nicht raus rücken



http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/74/diggbohemianrhapsodyxw2.jpg


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> das ist das netteste das jmd jemals zu mir gesagt hat <3



:O



dragon1 schrieb:


> ich mag dich^^



nach welchem tier sieht mein avatar für dich aus?!


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://img11.imagesh...rhapsodyxw2.jpg



ahahahahahahahahaha epic epic aber wir hatten eher so die waynes world edition




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2eFRl9H6xYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> :O
> 
> 
> 
> nach welchem tier sieht mein avatar für dich aus?!



spinne xD


olololol ich hab sogar erraten das sie mexikanisch ist xD Wollt es aber nicht schrieiben und sieh da der titel von Lachmann ist tatsaechlich "[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]The Dancing Mexican Spider!"[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][/font]


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> :O
> 
> 
> 
> nach welchem tier sieht mein avatar für dich aus?!


fliegender Kackhaufen, der.
Kein Rudeltier. Sieht verwirrend ähnlich aus wie ein Insekt, ist aber ein fliegender (in manchen Gegenden auch schwebender) Haufen.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> :O
> 
> 
> 
> nach welchem tier sieht mein avatar für dich aus?!



sag mexikanischer ochsenfrosch oder hypnosekröte


btw : Kartoffel =/= Tier :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> spinne xD




yay!



Grüne schrieb:


> fliegender Kackhaufen, der.
> Kein Rudeltier. Sieht verwirrend ähnlich aus wie ein Insekt, ist aber ein fliegender (in manchen Gegenden auch schwebender) Haufen.



/ignore


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nach welchem tier sieht mein avatar für dich aus?!



Floh.


----------



## Vrocas (27. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt is die Kartoffel nen kackbollen auf 6 beinen mit hut oder was o0

btw. Nabend


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Floh.



jetzt wo du es sagst


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Jetzt is die Kartoffel nen kackbollen auf 6 beinen mit hut oder was o0
> 
> btw. Nabend


this!


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> yay!
> 
> 
> 
> /ignore



aber die aehnlichkeit zu einer kartoffel ist beeindruckend, wenn ich so nachdenk^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

doofmänner


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2010)

Abend.


----------



## Ykon (27. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Floh.



Warum biste nicht im EiSiKju?


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> doofmänner



meinst du... 
mich auch damit


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Wie hier gemobbt wird :O


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

bin ich doch :O


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Warum biste nicht im EiSiKju?



Bin noch an meiner 20-60 seitigen Dokumentation.


----------



## Vrocas (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> doofmänner



Ich hör jetzt auf 

Is ne Spinne mit 6 Beinen undn Hut wer das nicht sieht hat noch nie ne Spinne mit 6 Beinen undn Hut gesehen


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie hier gemobbt wird :O


disskreis um sh1kari!


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie hier gemobbt wird :O



Mobbing ist relativ.
Ich finde das mich die Schulflicht mental mehr ownd als irgendwelchen Leute es jemals könnten ...


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich hör jetzt auf
> 
> Is ne Spinne mit 6 Beinen undn Hut wer das nicht sieht hat noch nie ne Spinne mit 6 Beinen undn Hut gesehen



Das ist ein Floh mit einem Hut... wirklich.


----------



## Thoor (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hasse euch alle abgrundtief.



TOFFEL, TOFFEL TOFFEL <3

Na alles fit kartöffelchen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> disskreis um sh1kari!



give it to me


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> disskreis um skatero!


----------



## Ykon (27. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bin noch an meiner 20-60 seitigen Dokumentation.



60 Seiten schreib ich dir in zwei Stunden und 13 Minuten.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> give it to me



Kennt jmd tiptop?

das könnten wir jetzt spielen


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> give it to me






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QhgDj5JnmHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



xD


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist ein Floh mit einem Hut... wirklich.



ts hast halt noch nie [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]ne echte mexikanische Spinne mit 6 Beinen und nem Hut gesehen, kannst es also nicht bewerten >.< [/font]


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Das sieht aus wien Exhibitionist, nur eben mit nichts drunter^^


----------



## Thoor (27. Oktober 2010)

Mensch Töffelchen :< jetzt sei doch nicht so

Kartoffel mit Sombrero und Beine rockz! vorallem mit dem smile :S

da kommt mir immer das lied mexiko in denn sinn... "EIN HUT, EIN MYSTERIUM!"


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

also kitten jetzt hand aufs herz wielange hast du gesucht?


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> 60 Seiten schreib ich dir in zwei Stunden und 13 Minuten.



Wenn ich sinnlos auf der Tastatur herumdrücke, schaffe ich das auch. Ausserdem muss ich dabei noch überlegen. :s


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



ahahahaa 


Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



FFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9An4qV_C8A


----------



## Thoor (27. Oktober 2010)

Du Toffel, warum beachtest du deinen Lieblingsth00r nichtmehr :s


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2010)

Zeit etwas mukke in die bude zu bringen^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L397TWLwrUU&ob=av2e


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn ich sinnlos auf der Tastatur herumdrücke, schaffe ich das auch. Ausserdem muss ich dabei noch überlegen. :s



oh noes 
wikipedia : copy & paste fertig ist der aufsatz...
Learn it !
Use it !
Love it!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du Toffel, warum beachtest du deinen Lieblingsth00r nichtmehr :s



d00fer th00r =(


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q-EJmTcMfXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> d00fer th00r =(



-.-"

Lachmann mit seiner neuen Schnalle und der absolute TRVE blackmetal gang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> oh noes
> wikipedia : copy & paste fertig ist der aufsatz...
> Learn it !
> Use it !
> Love it!



Blöd, dass ich eine Dokumentation über einen Kurs schreiben muss.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

sh1kari... ich benutz dich einfach als superkraft xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ys8aLP0_Bek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (27. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9YLT5m7NHM[/youtube]

Ich bin das Feuerwehrauto und ihr die Krankewagen!

Und Toffel ist Peter.


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> sh1kari... ich benutz dich einfach als superkraft xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> -.-"
> 
> Lachmann mit seiner neuen Schnalle und der absolute TRVE blackmetal gang:
> 
> ...



zv vntrve


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fail :>


----------



## Dominau (27. Oktober 2010)

servus ihr kartoffeln.


----------



## Thoor (27. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLpgf8S94_M&feature=related[/youtube]
Berserker und Claire 

Über den Buggel kommt man schwer drüber und der Fluss isch uber 50 Meter breit, der SChofsäggel der nosse xD


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Blöd, dass ich eine Dokumentation über einen Kurs schreiben muss.



tja liegt ja nicht an mir das dein Kurs nicht so fame ist das er nen wikki eintrag hat


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> fail :>



self-failed, falsch zitiert


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> self-failed, falsch zitiert


nö, du hast editiert du nap^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö, du hast editiert du nap^^



LÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜGE !!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> LÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜGE !!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> LÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜGE !!!



bei seinem avatar sieht es so aus als würden noch 2 leute vor dem vorderen typen knien und da.. sachen machen
:O


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9mg-jwIIliU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ich liebe es


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

green day ist scheiße
:>


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> green day ist scheiße
> :>



dein avatar auch ,kann man beide wohl nich ändern...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deal with THAT !


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> tja liegt ja nicht an mir das dein Kurs nicht so fame ist das er nen wikki eintrag hat



Noob.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dein avatar auch ,kann man beide wohl nich ändern...



ich könnte meinen avatar ändern, würde aber nichts an der tatsache ändern, dass green day kacke ist :O


Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fuck yeah!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> bei seinem avatar sieht es so aus als würden noch 2 leute vor dem vorderen typen knien und da.. sachen machen
> :O



Immer noch besser als nen Haufen als Avatar , nicht ablenken hier


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dein avatar auch ,kann man beide wohl nich ändern...



Also genau genommen kann ich User-Avatare nach Lust und Laune ändern... *flöt*


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


:>


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

bei green day bekomm ich aber immer einen eargasmus


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als nen Haufen als Avatar , nicht ablenken hier



spinne /=/ haufen
biologie ist wohl nicht so deine stärke,oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> spinne /=/ haufen
> biologie ist wohl nicht so deine stärke,oder?


Deine auch nicht^^
Spinne= 2 Körperteile+ 8 Beine


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Also genau genommen kann ich User-Avatare nach Lust und Laune ändern... *flöt*



eigentlich meinte ich das man nicht ändern kann das ich ihn hasse und er green day hasst



btw jackass erst ab 18... 
wtf wie soll ich denn dann da montag rein :O


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Deine auch nicht^^
> Spinne= 2 Körperteile+ 8 Beine



Floh mit Hut = 1 Körperteil + 6 Beine + Hut


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> bei green day bekomm ich aber immer einen eargasmus




geh mal zum ohrenarzt


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> eigentlich meinte ich das man nicht ändern kann das ich ihn hasse und er green day hasst



was hast du gegen spinnen mit hüten?
krank!

double post!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> spinne /=/ haufen
> biologie ist wohl nicht so deine stärke,oder?



Nein, mein sterke ligt in der rechtshreibung 

Außerdem bin ich schon raus aus der Schule, also waaaayne.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> was hast du gegen spinnen mit hüten?
> krank!
> 
> double post!


nichts,
aber ich kann kartoffeln mit hüten nicht ab ...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> eigentlich meinte ich das man nicht ändern kann das ich ihn hasse und er green day hasst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nimm Deine Eltern mit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (27. Oktober 2010)

na ihr hübschen , alles klar bei euch ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> na ihr hübschen , alles klar bei euch ?



Du bist ja wieder im ICKUH aktiv?


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nein, mein sterke ligt in der rechtshreibung
> 
> Außerdem bin ich schon raus aus der Schule, also waaaayne.



HIV ftw!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nein, mein sterke ligt in der rechtshreibung



hätte ich dir jetzt sogar fast geglaubt 


Olliruh schrieb:


> nichts,
> aber ich kann kartoffeln mit hüten nicht ab ...



das ist so ziemlich das schlimmste was ich bis jetzt in meinem leben gelesen habe!
nur weil ich deine pop-punk band nicht mag einen krankhaften hass gegen SPINNEN mit hüten zu entwickeln ist 
K
R
A
N
K


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Wetter wird immer versauter.


----------



## Dracun (27. Oktober 2010)

IIHHH ein Firun 


Hi und mal ehrlich wie krank muss man sein um sich diesen Blödbratzen-Ekel-Kack namens Jackass freiwillig anzu gucken. 

Das hat doch soviel mit Comedy zu tun wie der Papst und Jungfrauen Opfern


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> HIV ftw!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> IIHHH ein Firum
> 
> 
> Hi und mal ehrlich wie krank muss man sein um sich diesen Blödbratzen-Ekel-Kack namens Jackass freiwillig anzu gucken.
> ...




du bist zu alt für solch niveauvolle unterhaltung


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> IIHHH ein Firum
> 
> 
> Hi und mal ehrlich wie krank muss man sein um sich diesen Blödbratzen-Ekel-Kack namens Jackass freiwillig anzu gucken.
> ...



Natürlich müssen alle Leute den gleichen Humor haben, wie du hast. Wer nicht wie du ist, ist scheisse. :s


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du bist zu alt für solch niveauvolle unterhaltung



Dracun ist nie zu alt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> hätte ich dir jetzt sogar fast geglaubt





Wieso denn das ?


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> hätte ich dir jetzt sogar fast geglaubt
> 
> 
> das ist so ziemlich das schlimmste was ich bis jetzt in meinem leben gelesen habe!
> ...



wenn es doch nur eine spinne wär... 
naja konsequenz heißt es auch holzwege zuende zu gehen ...


----------



## Dracun (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du bist zu alt für solch niveauvolle unterhaltung


dir ist aber bewusst das Niveau keine Handcreme ist oder? 



Skatero schrieb:


> Natürlich müssen alle Leute den gleichen Humor haben, wie du hast. Wer nicht wie du ist, ist scheisse. :s


Natürlich kann jeder seinen eigenen Humor haben, aber Jackass hat genau soviel mit Humor zu tun wie ne Grundsatzdiskussion mit den Zeugen Jehovas.

Nämlich nix 
 Das was die da praktizieren ist einfach nur eklig und krank oder findest du es etwa lustig wenn man Literweise Milch trinkt nur um dann zu sehen wer am weitesten kotzt? Oder wer sich am coolsten die Knochen bricht?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du bist zu alt für solch niveauvolle unterhaltung


so, hier mal eine niveauvolle diskussionsgrundlage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Nimm Deine Eltern mit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



selbst das funzt net...


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieso denn das ?






Olliruh schrieb:


> wenn es doch nur eine spinne wär...
> naja konsequenz heißt es auch holzwege zuende zu gehen ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> selbst das funzt net...



Immer noch zu jung !? :O


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> selbst das funzt net...




Kleb dir einen Bart an.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> so, hier mal eine niveauvolle diskussionsgrundlage:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Immer noch zu jung !? :O



ne ich bin 15 und auf meinem ausweiß 16 aber der ist ohne diese elternliche freigabe dings ...


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

Nicht schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






DER schrieb:


> mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WHO !?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

wtf?


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> wtf?



ftw.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> ftw.


warum änderst du sack quotes um


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Dracun !
Er hat heute den guten Humor umgebracht


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ne ich bin 15 und auf meinem ausweiß 16 aber der ist ohne diese elternliche freigabe dings ...



Du bist 15 und hast einen Ausweis auf dem du 16 bis? Oha...


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist 15 und hast einen Ausweis auf dem du 16 bis? Oha...



ja & jetzt?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auf meinem Ausweis einsachzig groß, aber beim Alter hab ich noch net gecheatet.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> dir ist aber bewusst das Niveau keine Handcreme ist oder?
> oder findest du es etwa lustig wenn man Literweise Milch trinkt nur um dann zu sehen wer am weitesten kotzt? Oder wer sich am coolsten die Knochen bricht?



1. bin ich bis jetzt von ausgegangen 
2. jep,definitiv.


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum änderst du sack quotes um



Lies doch von wem das Quote ist.

Wann spielen wir eigentlich wieder BLC?


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Lies doch von wem das Quote ist.
> 
> Wann spielen wir eigentlich wieder BLC?


Argh sry Ska 
Trotzdem Sack^^
Ich kann erst so ab Fr wieder spielen :\


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Natürlich kann jeder seinen eigenen Humor haben, aber Jackass hat genau soviel mit Humor zu tun wie ne Grundsatzdiskussion mit den Zeugen Jehovas.
> 
> Nämlich nix
> Das was die da praktizieren ist einfach nur eklig und krank oder findest du es etwa lustig wenn man Literweise Milch trinkt nur um dann zu sehen wer am weitesten kotzt? Oder wer sich am coolsten die Knochen bricht?



Du merkst schon, dass du dir widersprichst?


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Natürlich kann jeder seinen eigenen Humor haben, aber Jackass hat genau soviel mit Humor zu tun wie ne Grundsatzdiskussion mit den Zeugen Jehovas.
> 
> Nämlich nix
> Das was die da praktizieren ist einfach nur eklig und krank oder findest du es etwa lustig wenn man Literweise Milch trinkt nur um dann zu sehen wer am weitesten kotzt? Oder wer sich am coolsten die Knochen bricht?



Du merkst schon, dass du dir widersprichst?


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja & jetzt?



Das heißt einfach, dass du einen Ausweis fälscht. Nicht mehr. Spricht ja nicht für dich, geschweige denn für deine Moral.


----------



## Dracun (27. Oktober 2010)

OMG wo geht blo0 unsere Jugend hin .. HILFE

Was ist mit dem guten alten schrägen britischen Humor ala Monty Python passiert ... warum muss unsere Jugend so einen Schund witzig finden?
Wer so was witzig findet der guckt doch sicherlich auch Big Brother und Britt am Nachmittag ( oder wie auch immer dat heißt xD )


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das heißt einfach, dass du einen Ausweis fälscht. Nicht mehr. Spricht ja nicht für dich, geschweige denn für deine Moral.



Ne es spricht einfach nur dafür das ich mit 15 schon Funpark oder Galea will aber man da erst mit 16 reinkommt ...
was hat das jetzt mit moral zu tun?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> OMG wo geht blo0 unsere Jugend hin .. HILFE



Also ich sitze grad vorm PC


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> OMG wo geht blo0 unsere Jugend hin .. HILFE
> 
> Was ist mit dem guten alten schrägen britischen Humor ala Monty Python passiert ... warum muss unsere Jugend so einen Schund witzig finden?
> Wer so was witzig findet der guckt doch sicherlich auch Big Brother und Britt am Nachmittag ( oder wie auch immer dat heißt xD )


Ich mag Die Ritter der Kokosnuss, Das Leben des Brian, etc, hol mir demnächst auch die DvD Box im Hasenformat. Und zugleich mag ich auch Jackass... Und nun? 

Und nein, so Unterschichten geskriptetes Fernsehen schau ich nicht^^


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> OMG wo geht blo0 unsere Jugend hin .. HILFE
> 
> Was ist mit dem guten alten schrägen britischen Humor ala Monty Python passiert ... warum muss unsere Jugend so einen Schund witzig finden?
> Wer so was witzig findet der guckt doch sicherlich auch Big Brother und Britt am Nachmittag ( oder wie auch immer dat heißt xD )



NEIN !
das ist nicht witzig...
Jackass ist lustig ...


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ne es spricht einfach nur dafür das ich mit 15 schon Funpark oder Galea will aber man da erst mit 16 reinkommt ...
> was hat das jetzt mit moral zu tun?



Man täuscht sein Alter nicht vor und schon gar nicht fälscht man Ausweise. Genau das hat mit Moral zu tun. 

Wenn man da erst mit 16 rein darf, dann hat das einen Grund und das nennt sich zumeist gesetzliche Vorschriften.


----------



## Firun (27. Oktober 2010)

sollte ich irgendwann mal rausfinden wer dieser Phishing Typ ist werde ich ihm einen haufen schicken


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> OMG wo geht blo0 unsere Jugend hin .. HILFE
> 
> Was ist mit dem guten alten schrägen britischen Humor ala Monty Python passiert ... warum muss unsere Jugend so einen Schund witzig finden?
> Wer so was witzig findet der guckt doch sicherlich auch Big Brother und Britt am Nachmittag ( oder wie auch immer dat heißt xD )



Ich habe mir noch nie im Leben eine Folge Big Brother oder sowas angeschaut.

Aber du weisst schon, dass Erwachsene diesen "Schund" produzieren und somit nicht die Jugendlich an diesem "Schund" Schuld sind?
Ich kann auch über Sachen von Monty Python lachen, aber wieso sollte ich Jackass nicht lustig finden?
Muss etwas niveauvoll sein, um lustig zu sein? Das wäre ja total sinnlos.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> sollte ich irgendwann mal rausfinden wer dieser Phishing Typ ist werde ich ihm einen haufen schicken


gogo schick lachis ava xD


----------



## Dracun (27. Oktober 2010)

Das ist kein Widerspruch mein junger Padawan sondern eine Feststellung, denn wie ich bereits fest gestellt habe bzw kund getan habe hat Jackass so viel Humor wie einen Hund beim Sterben zu sehen zu müssen.

Es ist einfach nicht lustig dabei zu zu schauen wie ein paar Volldeppen (gut professionelle Volldeppen, sind ja zum Großteil alle Stuntmen soweit ich weiß) mit nem Einkaufswagen irgend einen Hang runter rasen in irgendwelchen Kostümen und dabei auf die Kauleiste klatschen oder sich den Hinter zu piercen lassen oder , oder, oder.

Das ist krank und net humoristisch.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man täuscht sein Alter nicht vor und schon gar nicht fälscht man Ausweise. Genau das hat mit Moral zu tun.
> 
> Wenn man da erst mit 16 rein darf, dann hat das einen Grund und das nennt sich zumeist gesetzliche Vorschriften.



joa..
da find ich mord schlimmer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> NEIN !
> das ist nicht witzig...
> Jackass ist lustig ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Typ ist lustig  (Aber Jonny auch  )


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nicht lustig dabei zu zu schauen wie ein paar Volldeppen (gut professionelle Volldeppen, sind ja zum Großteil alle Stuntmen soweit ich weiß) mit nem Einkaufswagen irgend einen Hang runter rasen in irgendwelchen Kostümen und dabei auf die Kauleiste klatschen oder sich den Hinter zu piercen lassen oder , oder, oder.
> 
> Das ist krank und net humoristisch.


es ist FÜR DICH nicht lustig. 
Individualität ftw


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das ist krank und net humoristisch.



respektiere, und werde respektiert mehr kann ich fazu nicht sagen ...


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> sollte ich irgendwann mal rausfinden wer dieser Phishing Typ ist werde ich ihm einen haufen schicken



Einen Haufen? 



Olliruh schrieb:


> joa..
> da find ich mord schlimmer



Da vergleichst du wieder "Äpfel" und "Birnen". Das zeigt ja eindeutig, dass du von Moral absolut keinen Schimmer hast.


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das ist kein Widerspruch mein junger Padawan sondern eine Feststellung, denn wie ich bereits fest gestellt habe bzw kund getan habe hat Jackass so viel Humor wie einen Hund beim Sterben zu sehen zu müssen.
> 
> Es ist einfach nicht lustig dabei zu zu schauen wie ein paar Volldeppen (gut professionelle Volldeppen, sind ja zum Großteil alle Stuntmen soweit ich weiß) mit nem Einkaufswagen irgend einen Hang runter rasen in irgendwelchen Kostümen und dabei auf die Kauleiste klatschen oder sich den Hinter zu piercen lassen oder , oder, oder.
> 
> Das ist krank und net humoristisch.



Das ist sehr wohl ein Widerspruch und du bemerkst es einfach nicht.
Wenn Leute es lustig finden, hat es sicher etwas mit Humor zu tun.

Du findest es krank und ich finde es lustig.

Was ist nur mit den Erwachsenen passiert, wenn sie so denken?


----------



## Dracun (27. Oktober 2010)

Die Jugend ist echt krank ... Gott wat bin ich froh aus dem Alter raus zu sein wo man so was lustig fand (obwohl i fand Jackass noch nie witzig).

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> gogo schick lachis ava xD








Dracun schrieb:


> Das ist kein Widerspruch mein junger Padawan sondern eine Feststellung, denn wie ich bereits fest gestellt habe bzw kund getan habe hat Jackass so viel Humor wie einen Hund beim Sterben zu sehen zu müssen.
> 
> Es ist einfach nicht lustig dabei zu zu schauen wie ein paar Volldeppen (gut professionelle Volldeppen, sind ja zum Großteil alle Stuntmen soweit ich weiß) mit nem Einkaufswagen irgend einen Hang runter rasen in irgendwelchen Kostümen und dabei auf die Kauleiste klatschen oder sich den Hinter zu piercen lassen oder , oder, oder.
> 
> Das ist krank und net humoristisch.



doch, es ist lustig! du bist halt einfach nur zu alt für sowas


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Einen Haufen?
> 
> 
> 
> Da vergleichst du wieder "Äpfel" und "Birnen". Das zeigt ja eindeutig, dass du von Moral absolut keinen Schimmer hast.



ich hab von moral soviel ahnung wie ich davon ahnung haben möchte ...
was für dich moralisch verwerftlich ist , ist für andere ganz legtitim .. 

ich versteh nicht wo deine sinnkriese ist nur weil ich am wochenende mal ein bischen party machen möchte...


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Die Jugend ist echt krank ... Gott wat bin ich froh aus dem Alter raus zu sein wo man so was lustig fand (obwohl i fand Jackass noch nie witzig).
> 
> *kopfschüttel*



Ich bin froh, dass ich noch nicht so alt und engstirnig bin und andere Leute, die eine logische Erklärung abliefern, krank finde. Sowas ist einfach lächerlich.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

die Spinne wird ihn fertig machen! :>


----------



## Zonalar (27. Oktober 2010)

Dramabutton.com


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> die Spinne wird ihn fertig machen! :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Na, wieder da um Leute zu bekehren? :>


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Oktober 2010)

Jackass und co. ist schrott.
Nichts daran ist lustig.

Warum finden es Leute lustig wenn sich gestörte Menschen in die Eier treten?



> es ist FÜR DICH nicht lustig.
> Individualität ftw



Jackass"liebhaber" sind gleich zu stellen mit Leuten die einen Auto Unfall miterleben und dann schreien
"LANGWEILIG WO IST DIE EXPLOSION!?"

Das hat nichts mit Individualismus zu tun.
Ist reine Dummheit sich sowas anzutun. 



> joa..
> da find ich mord schlimmer



Also darf ich jetzt in Kaufhäuser einbrechen?
Mord ist schließlich schlimmer.


----------



## Dracun (27. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn Leute es lustig finden, hat es sicher etwas mit Humor zu tun.


Manche Menschen finden es auch lustig andere Menschen von Brücken zu stoßen oder ähnliches (nein dies bezieht sich net auf die Jackass Typen ), ist es dann auch Humor?
Nach deiner Definition schon? Trotzdem ist es moralisch verwerflich und wird hier zu lande auch geächtet.
Nur weil eine Minderheit etwas lustig findet, muss eben dieses net als Humor bezeichnet werden. 
Oder?


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

hört auf ich fühl mich schon ganz beeinflusst


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich hab von moral soviel ahnung wie ich davon ahnung haben möchte ...
> was für dich moralisch verwerftlich ist , ist für andere ganz legtitim ..
> 
> ich versteh nicht wo deine sinnkriese ist nur weil ich am wochenende mal ein bischen party machen möchte...



Wenn man Gesetze bricht ist das bei weitem nicht legitim. Das ist moralisch verwerflich, nur so nebenbei.

Du kannst auch so "Party" machen und musst dafür nicht mal einen Ausweis fälschen. Sollte dich jemand tatsächlich mal erwischen ist schnell Schicht im Schach mit "Party machen".


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Individualismus zu tun.
> Ist reine Dummheit sich sowas anzutun.


Oh man... Lesen& Verstehen.
Leute sind unterschiedlich, individuell und haben somit auch einen anderen Humor.
Ist reine Dummheit, was du da von dir gibst.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> bla bla ich gucke nur niveauvolles zeug bla bla ich lach doch nicht über sowas bla bla ihr seid alle dumm, weil ihr über sowas lacht bla bla



mehr hab ich da nicht gelesen :>


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mehr hab ich da nicht gelesen :>



Nimm noch das ALLE raus dann hast du es gut zusammengefasst. 



> Oh man... Lesen& Verstehen.
> Leute sind unterschiedlich, individuell und haben somit auch einen anderen Humor.
> Ist reine Dummheit, was du da von dir gibst.



Auf die Strasse rennen jemanden mit dem Baseballschläger totprügeln und dann lachen. Ist das dann auch Humor?
Ich finds ja schließlich komisch.


----------



## Vrocas (27. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Die Jugend ist echt krank ... Gott wat bin ich froh aus dem Alter raus zu sein wo man so was lustig fand (obwohl i fand Jackass noch nie witzig).
> 
> *kopfschüttel*



Ja schön du bist sooooo mega cool weil du wahrscheinlich 20 jahre älter bist als die meisten hier ne familie hast und trotzdem am pc suchtelst aber um ganz ehrlich zu sein interessierts mich nicht also versuchs mit ner anderen Möglichkeit meine Stimmung zu heben


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Nimm noch das ALLE raus dann hast du es gut zusammengefasst.



:'D


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn man Gesetze bricht ist das bei weitem nicht legitim. Das ist moralisch verwerflich, nur so nebenbei.
> 
> Du kannst auch so "Party" machen und musst dafür nicht mal einen Ausweis fälschen. Sollte dich jemand tatsächlich mal erwischen ist schnell Schicht im Schach mit "Party machen".



http://www.hiyoooo.com/

ja & dann ist das mein problem ...
wo den anders party machen?

jede woche aufne hausparty oder was?

außerdem ist das nur der schüler ausweiß..
aber lassen wir das


----------



## Dracun (27. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Nimm noch das ALLE raus dann hast du es gut zusammengefasst.



Na ja dumm ist hier ganz sicher keiner und außerdem ist es net gerade höflich dies zu behaupten. Besonders wenn man die Leute net kennt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Mir wird das hier zu viel OT , ich hau ab ... Mammi ruft schon ich soll ausmachen ... 

In dem Sinne - Hadde


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Manche Menschen finden es auch lustig andere Menschen von Brücken zu stoßen oder ähnliches (nein dies bezieht sich net auf die Jackass Typen ), ist es dann auch Humor?
> Nach deiner Definition schon? Trotzdem ist es moralisch verwerflich und wird hier zu lande auch geächtet.
> Nur weil eine Minderheit etwas lustig findet, muss eben dieses net als Humor bezeichnet werden.
> Oder?




Ziemlich viele Leute finden Jackass lustig.

Aber mit dir zu diskutieren, hat anscheinend keinen Sinn. Durch dein Alter denkst du einfach, dass du immer Recht hast. Die Meinung von Jugendlichen ist dir sehr wahrscheinlich einfach scheissegal.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ja schön du bist sooooo mega cool weil du wahrscheinlich 20 jahre älter bist als die meisten hier ne familie hast und trotzdem am pc suchtelst aber um ganz ehrlich zu sein interessierts mich nicht also versuchs mit ner anderen Möglichkeit meine Stimmung zu heben



( . Y . )





hats funktioniert?

oder denk an das bild von gestern


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja & dann ist das mein problem ...
> wo den anders party machen?
> 
> jede woche aufne hausparty oder was?
> ...



Selbst bei einen Schüler-Ausweis ist das Dokumentenfälschung.


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Na ja dumm ist hier ganz sicher keiner und außerdem ist es net gerade höflich dies zu behaupten. Besonders wenn man die Leute net kennt



Ich habe ja nicht gesagt die Person ist dumm nur Jackass anschauen ist dumm. 



> Ziemlich viele Leute finden Jackass lustig.



Das ist jetzt ein Argument oder wie?


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nicht gesagt die Person ist dumm nur Jackass anschauen ist dumm.
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist jetzt ein Argument oder wie?



In deinen Posts habe ich bis jetzt kein sinnvolles Argument gesehen.


----------



## Vrocas (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ( . Y . )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Bild von gestern war...
Nicht schlecht  aber das hier is unübertrefflich:


Also das is nunmal eher mein Geschmack 

ups falscher link 

Warte ich muss es nochmal hochladen >_>

So hier is nun der richtige 

Mein Link


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> In deinen Posts habe ich bis jetzt kein sinnvolles Argument gesehen.



Viele Menschen finden Jackass nicht lustig.

LOL U LOSE. :>



> In deinen Posts habe ich bis jetzt kein sinnvolles Argument gesehen.



Eine Sendung in der Menschen verletzt werden und sterben könnten.
Sollte nicht existieren.
Im Sinne der belustigung des Publikums.

Da haste dein Argument.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> In deinen Posts habe ich bis jetzt kein sinnvolles Argument gesehen.



doch er findests nicht lustig...
das doch das wichtigste argument überhaupt


----------



## Zonalar (27. Oktober 2010)

Es ist nicht so wie du denkst, wenn du denkst was ich denke was du denkst


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> doch er findests nicht lustig...
> das doch das wichtigste argument überhaupt



Meine Meinung ist deine Meinung verstanden!?


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Das Bild von gestern war...
> Nicht schlecht  aber das hier is unübertrefflich:
> 
> Mein Link... vorallem meiner
> ...



nach einem spot gehts weiter....
ja die brünette ist häßlich aber die blonde nicht *____________*


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist deine Meinung verstanden!?



Ja , Sir !


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



the axe effect! xD


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Viele Menschen finden Jackass nicht lustig.
> 
> LOL U LOSE. :>
> 
> ...



Die haben ja auch keine Ahnung, was die da überhaupt tun. Die haben keine Ahnung von Stunts und hoffen einfach, dass sie überleben.


----------



## Vrocas (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nach einem spot gehts weiter....
> ja die brünette ist häßlich aber die blonde nicht *____________*



Hier is der richtige Link das von vorhin war fail ...

Mein Link


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die haben ja auch keine Ahnung, was die da überhaupt tun. Die haben keine Ahnung von Stunts und hoffen einfach, dass sie überleben.



Das macht die Sache nun besser?


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Kopf --------> Tischplatte






warte mal..
ich lieg im bett :O


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kopf --------> Tischplatte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nimm die Wand


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das macht die Sache nun besser?



zumindest lustiger
und proffessioneller (ich mag doppel konsonanten) als galileo fakcheck oder so...
wo man erst mal 50mal darüber nachdenken muss & 10000mal erwäähnen muss wie gefährlich das ja angeblich ist


----------



## Dracun (27. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ziemlich viele Leute finden Jackass lustig.
> 
> Aber mit dir zu diskutieren, hat anscheinend keinen Sinn. Durch dein Alter denkst du einfach, dass du immer Recht hast. Die Meinung von Jugendlichen ist dir sehr wahrscheinlich einfach scheissegal.



Nun dies ganz sicher nicht, die Meinung anderer Menschen (vollkommen egal welches Alter,Hautfarbe,Geschlecht etc) ist mir wichtig und ich lasse mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren. Und zu 85 % habe ich meistens Recht hat auch eher was damit zu tun das ich einiges erlebt habe und daher auf einen recht großen Erfahrungsschatz zurück greifen kann ( einige Sachen die ich erlebt habe wünsche ich noch net mal meinem schlimmsten Feind, aber das tut grade nix zur Sache). 
Und ja es mögen viele Jackass lustig finden, genau so wie viele Dieter Nuhr lustig finden und der Humor hat sich im Laufe der Zeit sicherlich auch weiter entwickelt, 
Aber sei doch mal ehrlich und sei dies mal objektiv. Das was die Jungs da betreiben ist primitiv(was Fakt ist ), und ich will dir deinen Humor net streitig machen. Wenn du meinst du musst über so was lachen bitte dann tu des (alle anderen übrigens auch ). Aber vom objektiven Standpunkt aus gesehen musst du mir recht geben(zumindest schätze ich dein logisches Denken so ein) das dies primitivster "Humor" ist (Humor mit Absicht in " gesetzt, da dies für *mich *kein Humor ist )

Ich wollte niemals deinen Humor als schlecht titulieren, falls dies so rüber gekommen ist dann tut es mir leid  Ich habe nur meine Meinung kund getan dies bezüglich und ja ich finde des immer noch krank und das hat nix verbohrt sein oder spießig sein zu tun


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das macht die Sache nun besser?



Ja weil das alles geplant und auch geübt ist.


----------



## Zonalar (27. Oktober 2010)

Man kann den Kopf auch besser benutzen, als sie gegen Wände und Tischen zu schlagen


----------



## Vrocas (27. Oktober 2010)

Hey Olli und wie findest du den "Link" ?


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nun dies ganz sicher nicht, die Meinung anderer Menschen (vollkommen egal welches Alter,Hautfarbe,Geschlecht etc) ist mir wichtig und ich lasse mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren. Und zu 85 % habe ich meistens Recht hat auch eher was damit zu tun das ich einiges erlebt habe und daher auf einen recht großen Erfahrungsschatz zurück greifen kann ( einige Sachen die ich erlebt habe wünsche ich noch net mal meinem schlimmsten Feind, aber das tut grade nix zur Sache).
> Und ja es mögen viele Jackass lustig finden, genau so wie viele Dieter Nuhr lustig finden und der Humor hat sich im Laufe der Zeit sicherlich auch weiter entwickelt,
> Aber sei doch mal ehrlich und sie des mal objektiv. Das was die Jungs da betreiben ist primitiv(was Fakt ist ), und ich will dir deinen Humor net streitig machen. Wenn du meinst du musst über so was lachen bitte dann tu des (alle anderen übrigens auch ). Aber vom objektiven Standpunkt aus gesehen musst du mir recht geben(zumindest schätze ich dein logisches Denken so ein) das dies primitivster "Humor" ist (Humor mit Absicht in " gesetzt, da dies für *mich *Humor ist )
> 
> Ich wollte niemals deinen Humor als schlecht titulieren, falls dies so rüber gekommen ist dann tut es mir leid  Ich habe nur meine Meinung kund getan dies bezüglich und ja ich finde des immer noch krank und das hat nix verbohrt sein oder spießig sein zu tun



kopf ------> Wand (danke BlizzLord)


die smileys machen nicht besser


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Hey Olli und wie findest du den "Link" ?



hatte ich bereits erwähnt ...
tisch & tischplatte und so weiter


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> zumindest lustiger
> und proffessioneller (ich mag doppel konsonanten) als galileo fakcheck oder so...
> wo man erst mal 50mal darüber nachdenken muss & 10000mal erwäähnen muss wie gefährlich das ja angeblich ist



Hab ich behauptet das Galileo besser wäre?
So ziemlich 80% des kompletten Fernsehprogramms sollte man dicht machen.



> Man kann den Kopf auch besser benutzen, als sie gegen Wände und Tischen zu schlagen



Tja "man KANN"


----------



## Dominau (27. Oktober 2010)

Wo is Alkopop?


----------



## Vrocas (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> hatte ich bereits erwähnt ...
> tisch & tischplatte und so weiter



Du hast keinen Geschmack >_>


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Hab ich behauptet das Galileo besser wäre?
> So ziemlich 80% des kompletten Fernsehprogramms sollte man dicht machen.



/sign


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Du hast keinen Geschmack >_>



Error 303 glaub ich


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wo is Alkopop?



Deine Signatur ist 13cm höher als erlaubt.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wo is Alkopop?



der kippt sich ein hinter die binde im funpark wo er mit seinem gefälschtem ausweiß reinkam


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine Signatur ist 13cm höher als erlaubt.


13 cm?^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> 13 cm?^^



Pixel :S


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> der kippt sich ein hinter die binde im funpark wo er mit seinem gefälschtem ausweiß reinkam



Es spricht auch nicht für dich, wenn du dir jedes Wochenende die Birne zukippst. Aber das nur am Rande...


----------



## Zonalar (27. Oktober 2010)

Der Fernseher ist an der Kanalisation angeschlossen, es kommt nur Scheisse raus.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es spricht auch nicht für dich, wenn du dir jedes Wochenende die Birne zukippst. Aber das nur am Rande...



ich hab das letzte halbe jahr alkohol nicht mehr angefasst aber sonst...


----------



## Vrocas (27. Oktober 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Der Fernseher ist an der Kanalisation angeschlossen, es kommt nur Scheisse raus.



nix gegen spongebob >_>


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich hab das letzte halbe jahr alkohol nicht mehr angefasst aber sonst...



Du hast das halbe Jahr gebraucht um einen Ausweis zu fälschen? :>>>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6riY-103vbc


----------



## Dracun (27. Oktober 2010)

Gute nacht liebe Kinder gebt fein acht, der opa jetzt ins heia bettchen geht .. und wie gesagt nur mal objektiv darüber nach denken was ich gesagt hab, auch wenn einige 15 jährige Dokumentenfälscher (dies jetzt bitte net ernst nehmen oder böse auffassen )es anders sehen 

http://www.stgb-online.de/urkunde.html


----------



## Dominau (27. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine Signatur ist 13cm höher als erlaubt.



n00iiinnnn 
die war vohin scon viel zu hoch


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast das halbe Jahr gebraucht um einen Ausweis zu fälschen? :>>>



nein & ich finde das echt nicht lustig...
ich war party machen ohne alkohol zu trinken !
oh nein hängt mich auf...


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nein & ich finde das echt nicht lustig...
> ich war party machen ohne alkohol zu trinken !
> oh nein hängt mich auf...



Und das geht ja natürlich nur in Einrichtungen, die erst ab 16 Jahren freigegeben sind...


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Gute nacht liebe Kinder gebt fein acht, der opa jetzt ins heia bettchen geht .. und wie gesagt nur mal objektiv darüber nach denken was ich gesagt hab, auch wenn einige 15 jährige Dokumentenfälscher (dies jetzt bitte net ernst nehmen oder böse auffassen )es anders sehen
> 
> http://www.stgb-online.de/urkunde.html



ich lass mir doch von dir nicht in meinen erhabenen humor rein reden! pah!


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nein & ich finde das echt nicht lustig...
> ich war party machen ohne alkohol zu trinken !
> oh nein hängt mich auf...



Party ohne Alkohol?

Das ist ja wie Shooter ohne Blut.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und das geht ja natürlich nur in Einrichtungen, die erst ab 16 Jahren freigegeben sind...



ja tut mir leid das disco erst ab 16 ist...
und bei ner house party soviel gesoffen wird das party eig kaummöglich ist...


----------



## Vrocas (27. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Gute nacht liebe Kinder gebt fein acht, der opa jetzt ins heia bettchen geht .. und wie gesagt nur mal objektiv darüber nach denken was ich gesagt hab, auch wenn einige 15 jährige Dokumentenfälscher (dies jetzt bitte net ernst nehmen oder böse auffassen )es anders sehen
> 
> http://www.stgb-online.de/urkunde.html



Ich hab jetzt nicht wirklich verstanden was er mit dem Link sagen wollte :S


----------



## Dominau (27. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Party ohne Alkohol?
> 
> Das ist ja wie Shooter ohne Blut.



endlich jmd der meine meinung teilt .


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Party ohne Alkohol?
> 
> Das ist ja wie Shooter ohne Blut.



ne mein vater war alkoholiker und meine aller beste freundin hat sich zu tode gesoffen seid dem find ich alkohol arg uncremig...


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja tut mir leid das disco erst ab 16 ist...
> und bei ner house party soviel gesoffen wird das party eig kaummöglich ist...



Und nun rate mal wieso die Disco erst ab 16 ist... 
Dazu darfst du gleich mal überlegen, wieso man keine Urkunden fälscht.


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> nix gegen spongebob >_>



Das sollte man als erstes sperren!! 

Spongebob: "Los Patrick gehen wir Quallenfischen"
Patrick: "öhhhh...Affenbannanenvorfallsberichterstattung!"
Spongebobs chef: "GELD!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!!!"
Fettes walvieh: "PAPA DU BIST ECHT PEINLICH!"
Patrick: "Öhhh.."
Spongebob: "Ich bin bereit!"

Und morgen sehen sie in Spongebob...

So läuft das doch jede Folge ab.


----------



## Zonalar (27. Oktober 2010)

Guter Vergleich, Skatero


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

"KRIEG! MORD! SEUCHEN! STÜRME! UND DIE RETTUNG EINES SÜßEN TIERES"

Nachrichten.


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das sollte man als erstes sperren!!
> 
> Spongebob: "Los Patrick gehen wir Quallenfischen"
> Patrick: "öhhhh...Affenbannanenvorfallsberichterstattung!"
> ...



Das ist eine Sendung für Kleinkinder/Kinder...


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist eine Sendung für Kleinkinder/Kinder...



Darum geht es doch.
Die Kinder werden ja regelrecht Dumm geschlagen.

Kindersendungen sollten den Kindern was beibringen
 und sie nicht mit dummen Zeugs zuballern.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch.
> Die Kinder werden ja regelrecht Dumm geschlagen.
> 
> Kindersendungen sollten den Kindern was beibringen
> und sie nicht mit dummen Zeugs zuballern.



Teletubby


----------



## Vrocas (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann mich noch erinnern als ich damals Thomas die Lokomotive oder wie das heißt angeguckt hab.

Jeden morgen vorm Kindergarten  war meine lieblingsserie.

Tja, da war halt noch alles beim guten...


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch.
> Die Kinder werden ja regelrecht Dumm geschlagen.
> 
> Kindersendungen sollten den Kindern was beibringen
> und sie nicht mit dummen Zeugs zuballern.



Dafür gehen sie in die Schule.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

So bin jetzt weg...

Denkt mal darüber nach wenn ihr Alkoholiker nennt und das nicht jeder der in die disco geht (auch mit 15) ein Alkoholiker ist...


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> So bin jetzt weg...
> 
> Denkt mal darüber nach wenn ihr Alkoholiker nennt und das nicht jeder der in die disco geht (auch mit 15) ein Alkoholiker ist...



warum will heute jeder depp im ns, dass wir über irgendwas nachdenken?
also wirklich..


----------



## Zonalar (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich will was schreiben aber mir fällt nix ein.


----------



## Vrocas (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> warum will heute jeder depp im ns, dass wir über irgendwas nachdenken?
> also wirklich..



Ich will das nicht.

Bin kein depp juhuu!


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich will was schreiben aber mir fällt nix ein.


ich weiss was!!! /ignore Benji9

Fick ja


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich will das nicht.
> 
> Bin kein depp juhuu!



juhu!


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dafür gehen sie in die Schule.



Kinder saugen alles in ihrer Umgebung auf.

Wenn sie nun Spongebob ansehen.

Die Tochter von Sponges Chef ist eine verwöhnte geldgeile tusse die nur aktuelles haben möchte sonst wär sie ja uncool.
Zu Patrick muss man nichts sagen.
Maßlos übertriebene Dummheit.
Spongebob total Naiv und Dumm.

Eine Kinderserie sollte nicht um Betrug(Plankton und mr. Krabs, uvm.)/Geldgeilheit(Tochter von Krabs und bestimmt noch viele mehr)/"Gewalt"(Gewalt im Sinne von Plankton wird zerquetscht und die halbe Serie lang lachen alle ihn aus. Halt neumodischer Kinder Humor...) handeln.



> Teletubby



Das ist ein gutes Bsp. für die heutige Unterhaltung der Kinder...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBwbJWF8_-Q


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Kinder saugen alles in ihrer Umgebung auf.
> 
> Wenn sie nun Spongebob ansehen.
> 
> ...


Dafür, dass es so Schund ist weisst aber gut drüber Bescheid, auch über die "halbe Serie" :>

Naja, die Kinder sehen auch, dass eben sowas wie Geldgeilheit zu nichts führt.
Wobei man zsmfassend sagen muss: Sogut wie alle neuen Kinderserien sind SCHROTT!
Man schaue sich Phineas&Pherb, und den ganzen Superrtlcrap etc an.
Kein Vergleich zu Gummibären, Duck Tales, uvm.


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Die Tochter von Sponges Chef ist eine verwöhnte geldgeile tusse die nur aktuelles haben möchte sonst wär sie ja uncool.
> Eine Kinderserie sollte nicht um Betrug(Plankton und mr. Krabs, uvm.)/Geldgeilheit(Tochter von Krabs und bestimmt noch viele mehr)/"Gewalt"(Gewalt im Sinne von Plankton wird zerquetscht und die halbe Serie lang lachen alle ihn aus. Halt neumodischer Kinder Humor...) handeln.



In der Realität ist es aber genau so. In den Nachrichten sehen sie ja etwa das Gleiche.


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dafür, dass es so Schund ist weisst aber gut drüber Bescheid, auch über die "halbe Serie" :>
> 
> Naja, die Kinder sehen auch, dass eben sowas wie Geldgeilheit zu nichts führt.
> Wobei man zsmfassend sagen muss: Sogut wie alle neuen Kinderserien sind SCHROTT!
> ...



Schau dir 3 Serien an und du weisst alles über Spongebob...
Naja überall wo RTL draufsteht ist halt auch RTL drinne 



> In der Realität ist es aber genau so. In den Nachrichten sehen sie ja etwa das Gleiche.



Klar belasten wir das 6 Jährige Kind erstmal mit den Sorgen der Menscheit...
Deine Argumente sind einfach top 

EDIT: Kinder sollen auch keine Nachrichten sehen.


----------



## Zonalar (27. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten, nein ich will nicht ich will mir nicht deine Clibs anschaun! Hör mir grad nen Podcast


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Naja überall wo RTL draufsteht ist halt auch RTL drinne


Das stimmt >_<


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> In der Realität ist es aber genau so. In den Nachrichten sehen sie ja etwa das Gleiche.



Und genau da liegt das Problem: Kinder können die angedeutenden Inhalte dieser "Kinderserien" noch gar nicht moralisch und geistig im vollen Umfang verarbeiten, auch wenn sie es in Nachrichten sehen, wofür sich ein Großteil der Kinder sowieso wohl in jungen Jahren nicht interessieren wird.



BlizzLord schrieb:


> Klar belasten wir das 6 Jährige Kind erstmal mit den Sorgen der Menscheit...
> Deine Argumente sind einfach top



/sign


----------



## Vrocas (27. Oktober 2010)

bin auch ma im bett! Nacht ihr penisheads hihihihihi


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Klar belasten wir das 6 Jährige Kind erstmal mit den Sorgen der Menscheit...
> Deine Argumente sind einfach top
> 
> EDIT: Kinder sollen auch keine Nachrichten sehen.



Bei Spongebob wird es aber schonend dargestellt und ein Kind würde nicht auf die Idee kommen, dass das in der Realität ähnlich ist.
Ausserdem ist Spongebob nicht wirklich gewalttätig. Z.B. Pokemon ist da wesentlich schlimmer. :>


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bei Spongebob wird es aber schonend dargestellt und ein Kind würde nicht auf die Idee kommen, dass das in der Realität ähnlich ist.



Und damit ist die Serie überflüssig


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bei Spongebob wird es aber schonend dargestellt und ein Kind würde nicht auf die Idee kommen, *dass das in der Realität ähnlich ist.*
> Ausserdem ist Spongebob nicht wirklich gewalttätig. Z.B. Pokemon ist da wesentlich schlimmer. :>



Hast du dich schonmal mit Kindern auseinandergesetzt?
Meine Nichten kommen oft mit soviel Schrott an.
(Verbalen Schrott natürlich^^)

Aber nicht das ihr denkt ich werfe das dem Kind jetzt vor.
(Auch wenn es sich grad wahrscheinlich so anhört )


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FMTCKG35dYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



:3


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hör auf zu spammen oder ich entführe deinen Avatar!


----------



## Zonalar (27. Oktober 2010)

bei pokemon kommen aber Werte wie Freundschaft und Ehrlichkeit besser rüber als bei Spongebob. Zudem kommen hier Eins-gegen-Eins Kämpfe vor, wo klar gezeigt wird, dass man fair kämpfen sollte, und wenn er vorbei ist, damit das Problem gelöst sein sollte, und keine Seitenhiebe mehr folgen sollen. Gegenseitiger Respekt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Hör auf zu spammen oder ich entführe deinen Avatar!



spammen? 
lügner!


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> spammen?
> lügner!



OKAY DAS REICHT!

Bin mal eben ähh Kaffee kochen *hust*

*Skimaske aufzieh*


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

wage es nicht, sonst ..


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wage es nicht, sonst ..



Ich hab eine Skimaske mit + 3 auf Jagen

Dein Hai kann mich mal :>


----------



## Zonalar (27. Oktober 2010)

Um den Pinguin würd ich mir mehr Sorgen machen :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Skimaske mit + 3 auf Jagen
> 
> Dein Hai kann mich mal :>



der hai hat instant crit chance von 100%
:<


----------



## Skatero (27. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Skimaske mit + 3 auf Jagen
> 
> Dein Hai kann mich mal :>



Du hast den Pinguin vergessen. :s


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> der hai hat instant crit chance von 100%
> :<



Oh noez 

Den Pinguin umgehe ich einfach indem ich mir einen Frack anziehe!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Oh noez
> 
> Den Pinguin umgehe ich einfach indem ich mir einen Frack anziehe!



der pinguin hat einen int buff .. der wird dich trotzdem erkennen!


----------



## Thoor (27. Oktober 2010)

TSCHÜSSSS TOFFEL


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2010)

guts nächtle


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

traut sich keiner?


----------



## Vrocas (28. Oktober 2010)

Fleischwuaaaaaarst


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

stimmt schon


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2010)

Eisbären, fick ja!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (28. Oktober 2010)

Icq:

"Downloading neue Version"

wtf?


----------



## Legendary (28. Oktober 2010)

Weißbiiiiiiiier! <3


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

wie geil


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

die seite ist geil


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

double post

Mein I_net behandelt mich wie ne Hure es nimmt mich immer von hinten ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2010)

Neuer Ava


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

epic neeed


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/party_gorilla
macht mir jmd nen ava vom party gorilla?


----------



## Vrocas (28. Oktober 2010)

Hab hunger auf steak :<


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=822-H52Fnfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



\o/


----------



## Vrocas (28. Oktober 2010)

Dudududu dudududu dub dididubdididididub


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
:>


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2010)

NEIN
BRILLE
DEIN AVA!!!!!! ((


----------



## Vrocas (28. Oktober 2010)

wie eklig :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> NEIN
> BRILLE
> DEIN AVA!!!!!! ((


der ist epic!


----------



## Vrocas (28. Oktober 2010)

325 F sind wieviel °C :x?


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

warte hohl eben handy


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2010)

Man bin ich böse.
hab mir grad einen neue avatar gemacht :>


----------



## Vrocas (28. Oktober 2010)

Will auch son cooles


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (28. Oktober 2010)

Hab Dir eine nachricht geschickt, Olliruh.


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2010)

wollte grad noch eins machen


----------



## Skatero (28. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> http://theoatmeal.co...s/party_gorilla
> macht mir jmd nen ava vom party gorilla?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

ne ich will eins von den hasen mit nachtsicht gerät bitte !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vrocas (28. Oktober 2010)

Oh man dieser fu scheiß wird solangsam total unlustig weil jeder depp aus dem original irgendne kacke macht...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Oh man dieser fu scheiß wird solangsam total unlustig weil jeder depp aus dem original irgendne kacke macht...


Die anderen Versionen sind ja auch sooo schlecht... >_<


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Oh man dieser fu scheiß wird solangsam total unlustig weil jeder depp aus dem original irgendne kacke macht...




DU wirst langsam total unlustig!


----------



## Vrocas (28. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> DU wirst langsam total unlustig!



Hör auf von unlustig zu reden wenn du eine Kartoffel mit Hut als Avatar hast.


----------



## Haggelo (28. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Oh man dieser fu scheiß wird solangsam total unlustig weil jeder depp aus dem original irgendne kacke macht...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Hör auf von unlustig zu reden wenn du eine Kartoffel mit Hut als Avatar hast.


Das ist ein mexikan. Hut -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Hör auf von unlustig zu reden wenn du eine Kartoffel mit Hut als Avatar hast.



selbst diese kartoffel mit hut ist lustiger als du!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das wird nie unlustig! :S


----------



## Vrocas (28. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> selbst diese kartoffel mit hut ist lustiger als du!



Ich hab ja niergends behauptet ich wäre lustig


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich hab ja niergends behauptet ich wäre lustig



rede nochmal schlecht über FFUUUU, dann...
du = 
rest der buffed com =


----------



## Vrocas (28. Oktober 2010)

Fuuu ist kacke.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Oktober 2010)

fuuuuuuuuuuu stinkt. Das ist was für Leute, die wieder und wieder über den selben blöden Witz lachen können.  Und der war schon beim ersten Mal nicht witzig.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ kitten

du stinkst! :< und warst auch schon beim ersten mal nicht mehr lustig. pah!


----------



## Vrocas (28. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DER schrieb:


> du =


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Fuuuuu Comics



<3 geil


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> rede nochmal schlecht über FFUUUU, dann...
> du =
> *rest der buffed com* =


Nope



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> fuuuuuuuuuuu stinkt. Das ist was für Leute, die wieder und wieder über den selben blöden Witz lachen können.  Und der war schon beim ersten Mal nicht witzig.



/sign


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2010)

robbe oder pinguin ist jetzt auch nicht so wichtig


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2010)

Fuu ist witzig!
Basta!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> fuuuuuuuuuuu stinkt. Das ist was für Leute, die wieder und wieder über den selben blöden Witz lachen können.  Und der war schon beim ersten Mal nicht witzig.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist dasselbe wie oben? 
Nein, nur der Gemütszustand der erreicht wird. :S


----------



## Haggelo (28. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> rede nochmal schlecht über FFUUUU, dann...
> du =
> rest der buffed com =



 ''FUUU nicht-möger''


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Fuu ist witzig!
> Basta!



Fuu ist unwitzig!
Basta!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fuu ist unwitzig!
> Basta!



du bist blöd!
basta!


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du bist blöd!
> basta!



Beleidigung. Report. Hoffentlich wirst du gesperrt.


----------



## Haggelo (28. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Beleidigung. Report. Hoffentlich wirst du gesperrt.



Jmd. mit so einem Avatar darf man nicht sperren.



Fuuuu hasser schon !!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Beleidigung. Report. Hoffentlich wirst du gesperrt.



doofmann. doofi. du bist doof.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Oktober 2010)

Acht Wochen. Mindestens!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Beleidigung. Report. Hoffentlich wirst du gesperrt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jaja blabla ich weiss, dass es nicht ernst gemeint ist


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fuuu-Nicht-Möger =


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Fuuuu hasser schon !!



Hm, dafür gibt es keine Regelung.


----------



## Vrocas (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (28. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, dafür gibt es keine Regelung.



Nicht in diesem Forum, stimmt  .


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich liebe dieses bild


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2010)

vrocas...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Oktober 2010)

fuuuuuu-Hasser haben nichts zu befürchten. Im Gegenteil *auf Signatur zeig*


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Nicht in diesem Forum, stimmt  .



Deshalb wird das nichts mit Sperre.


----------



## Vrocas (28. Oktober 2010)

@Grüne brille...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> fuuuuuu-Hasser haben nichts zu befürchten. Im Gegenteil *auf Signatur zeig*



die ist vieeeel zu klein :<


----------



## Haggelo (28. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deshalb wird das nichts mit Sperre.



Du hast es nicht verstanden .


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die ist vieeeel zu klein :<



Du musst anscheinend auch zum Augenarzt, anstatt nur zum Ohrenarzt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> @Grüne brille...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


O_O


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du musst anscheinend auch zum Augenarzt, anstatt nur zum Ohrenarzt.



das zitat von zam ist kaum zu lesen, doofi :<


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das zitat von zam ist kaum zu lese, doofi :<



Doch, es ist gut lesbar.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch, es ist gut lesbar.



find ich nicht


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> find ich nicht



Deshalb ja ==> Augenarzt


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

http://springpad-user-data.s3.amazonaws.com/43/434db5cc-4ccd-4f5a-9127-0c1aac9a86ad/43357811-b7c7-4eb2-8187-aed201fb3c6e-thumb/spec-ops_bunny-thumb.png
need ava davon


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deshalb ja ==> Augenarzt



[attachment=11295:Are_You_Fucking_Kidding_Me_HD_by_CrusierPL.png]


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> http://springpad-use...bunny-thumb.png
> need ava davon



Dann nimm den Ava doch o.O


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann nimm den Ava doch o.O



geht nicht !

sagt darf ich net verwenden :/

buffed hasst mich


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> geht nicht !
> 
> sagt darf ich net verwenden :/
> 
> buffed hasst mich


... lachi, dein part mit dem bild!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> geht nicht !
> 
> sagt darf ich net verwenden :/
> 
> buffed hasst mich



[attachment=11296:Are_You_Fucking_Kidding_Me_HD_by_CrusierPL.png]


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> geht nicht !
> 
> sagt darf ich net verwenden :/
> 
> buffed hasst mich



Bild speichern, umwandeln in jpeg, größe auf 100x100, als avatar nehmen. Fertig.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2010)

schritt 1: bild speichern
schritt 2:
schritt 3: profit


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> schritt 1: bild speichern
> schritt 2:
> schritt 3: profit



lolololol


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

olli isn`t amused...

kann das nicht jmd für mich machen 

bitte ! 
*hundeblick*


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2010)

SO schwer kanns doch nicht sein 
dieses bild als ava zu nehmen..


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

hilf mir !


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> SO schwer kanns doch nicht sein
> dieses bild als ava zu nehmen..


isses ja wohl auch nicht, siehe razyls post^^


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2010)

FapFapFapFap..


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> isses ja wohl auch nicht, siehe razyls post^^



nach bild speichern bin ich net mehr mitgekommen

dein post hab ich noch verstanden das mit profit und so...


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nach bild speichern bin ich net mehr mitgekommen
> 
> dein post hab ich noch verstanden das mit profit und so...



Nun nimmst du ein billiges Bildbearbeitungsprogramm (GIMP), machst das Bild auf 100X100 Pixel, speicherst es als .jpeg ab und lädst es auf buffed.de als avatar hoch. Was ist daran so schwer?! ?!


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

uhh ich bin soooo ultra
hail to the hynose toad


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nun nimmst du ein billiges Bildbearbeitungsprogramm (GIMP), machst das Bild auf 100X100 Pixel, speicherst es als .jpeg ab und lädst es auf buffed.de als avatar hoch. Was ist daran so schwierig?! ?!



es heißt SCHWIERIG !
ist das so SCHWIERIG ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2010)

\o/


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2010)

The Dancing Mexican Techno Spider Kartoffel!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> The Dancing Mexican Techno Spider Kartoffel!



GINGER DO HAVE SOULS!


----------



## Thoor (28. Oktober 2010)

Ist die Kartoffel mit dem Sombrero jetzt auf Extasy oder wie muss man das verstehen? :S


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ist die Kartoffel mit dem Sombrero jetzt auf Extasy oder wie muss man das verstehen? :S



you,sir, are fucking right!


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2010)

Thoor 4 President!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2010)

not.


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2010)




----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2010)

phöööse kartoffel.


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, sind blinkedne Avatar/Signaturen nicht verboten.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Oktober 2010)

Yup.


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt gehts mir wieder gut.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2010)

ihr seid alle blöd 


R.I.P. Techno Spider


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> R.I.P. Techno Spider Kartoffel



Wann lernst du es endlich? ...


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ihr seid alle blöd
> 
> 
> R.I.P. Techno Spider



Meine Rache für gestern, Gnarf!

Muhahaha!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2010)

pff


----------



## Dominau (29. Oktober 2010)

nacht alle zusammen
<3


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2010)

ich schließe mich der domina an
gute nacht :*


----------



## schneemaus (29. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> GINGER DO HAVE SOULS!



Das kann ich widerlegen. Lebender Beweis dafür: Ich. Das kann jeder bestätigen, der mich auch nur ansatzweise kennst, selbst einige hier im Forum. Da bin ich mir sehr sicher.


Und jetzt - Gute Nacht, ihr Luschen! (Hab ja immer noch die Erlaubnis dank Tittenbonus  )


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2010)

Habe eben die Polizei angerufen, als eine wilde Schlägerei im Nachbarsgarten mit mindestens einem Schwerverletzten endete - jedenfalls schrie eine Tussi: "Oh my god, you f***ing killed him!" Zwei Partygäste sind mal eben elegant über die Mauer in unseren Hinterhof gesprungen und vor den Bullen davongelaufen. 
EDIT: Alter Schwede, das ist extremer als jeder Krimi. Ich weiß leider noch nicht ganz genau, was da abgelaufen ist, aber die Details, die ich inzwischen kenne, stehen schon mal in einem Blogeintrag... uff!


----------



## Petersburg (29. Oktober 2010)

Tätärätä der Nachtschwärmer ist eröffnet!


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2010)

Abend^^


----------



## Thoor (29. Oktober 2010)

Lol Detlef kriegst aufs maul.


----------



## Petersburg (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab nen neuen ava und ne neue signatur btw


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2010)

man verarscht leonidas nicht


----------



## Petersburg (29. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> man verarscht leonidas nicht



Wer ist leonidas tanzende kartoffel?


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wer ist leonidas tanzende kartoffel?



Nein, dein Sparta-Man


----------



## Yaralin (29. Oktober 2010)

das muß man doch wissen.. man man man


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v-Qc-Jpq-Xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (29. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wer ist leonidas tanzende kartoffel?



Du hast es nicht verdient, zu leben.


----------



## Petersburg (29. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht verdient, zu leben.



Du hast es verdient, zu sterben


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht verdient, zu leben.



Weil er den Mexikaner oder Leonidas beleidigt hat?


----------



## Skatero (29. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Du hast es verdient, zu sterben


Siehst du, ich bin besser als du. Ich habe wenigstens etwas verdient und du hast nichts verdient.



Reflox schrieb:


> Weil er den Mexikaner oder Leonidas beleidigt hat?



Weil er beide beleidigt hat, aber der Floh war als mit seiner Disco besser. :s


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2010)

DA! 8 BEINE! HAH! SPINNE!


----------



## Thoor (29. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> DA! 8 BEINE! HAH! SPINNE!



Hey Toffel, alles fit?


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> DA! 8 BEINE! HAH! SPINNE!



Ganz ehrlich, lass besser die 6 Beine. Sieht besser aus.


----------



## Vrocas (29. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> DA! 8 BEINE! HAH! SPINNE!



Die toffel sieht voll fail aus o0

Mach die 8 Beine lieber ganz weg


----------



## Skatero (29. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Die toffel sieht voll fail aus o0
> 
> Mach die 8 Beine lieber ganz weg



Ich finde die Beine toll.


----------



## Vrocas (29. Oktober 2010)

Haha, hab grad wieder erfahren wie scheiße unsere Schule is


----------



## Skatero (29. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Haha, hab grad wieder erfahren wie scheiße unsere Schule is



Vor allem die Schüler sind scheisse. :>


----------



## Vrocas (29. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Vor allem die Schüler sind scheisse. :>



Ne die Lehrer.

manche zumindest


----------



## Petersburg (29. Oktober 2010)

Mein 7. Sinn sagt mir dass ein Mod da ist


----------



## Vrocas (29. Oktober 2010)

Mein 8. Sinn sagt mir das Haxxler da ist.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> DA! 8 BEINE! HAH! SPINNE!



<3 epic



abend.



ach ich liebe es mich selber irgendwohin einzuladen xD 
So ein geiler tag gewesen, jede menge spass beim lol zocken und einfach nur ablachen^^


----------



## Vrocas (29. Oktober 2010)

Kennt sich hier einer mit firefox aus?


----------



## Falathrim (29. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Kennt sich hier einer mit firefox aus?



Starten tuts man mit Doppelklick aufs Symbol auf dem Desktop, schließen mit Klick aufs X
Oder wes?


----------



## Arosk (29. Oktober 2010)

hoi


----------



## Vrocas (29. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Starten tuts man mit Doppelklick aufs Symbol auf dem Desktop, schließen mit Klick aufs X
> Oder wes?



Bei mir verwandeln sich meine Tabs als in seperate Firefox fenster.

Einfach so wie aus geisterhand.

Meistens wenn ich gebrauch vom mausrad mache


----------



## Thoor (29. Oktober 2010)

lawl mastodon ist so fail o.O


----------



## Vrocas (29. Oktober 2010)

Klick mich denn ich bin ein sexy Link


----------



## Falathrim (29. Oktober 2010)

@Vrocas: Hmm...mal in den Einstellungen nachgeschaut, ob mit den Tab-Einstellungen alles im Lot ist? Ansonsten könnte es sein, dass du einen Funvirus drauf hast, der einen fiesen kleinen Tastenshortcut hinzugefügt hat...aber kanns nicht wirklich sagen, son Problem ist mir neu


----------



## Yaralin (29. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Klick mich denn ich bin ein sexy Link






nice


----------



## Vrocas (29. Oktober 2010)

Also mit den firefox einstellungen is eig. alles in Ordnung.

kA was das sein könnte


----------



## Thoor (29. Oktober 2010)

Lol bersi, haste schon gehört? Beim Flughafen von Nottingham haben se ne Bombe gefunden und in Dubai auch, war vermutlich ein Testlauf der Al Kaida o.O

Ich hab Angst =(


----------



## Skatero (29. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lol bersi, haste schon gehört? Beim Flughafen von Nottingham haben se ne Bombe gefunden und in Dubai auch, war vermutlich ein Testlauf der Al Kaida o.O
> 
> Ich hab Angst =(



Keine Angst. In der Schweiz wird es viel schlimmer, wegen den Trotteln, die gegen die Religionsfreiheit verstossen haben. :s


----------



## Vrocas (29. Oktober 2010)

bin mal im bett und spiel bisschen taschenbilliard. bye


----------



## Skatero (29. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> bin mal im bett und spiel bisschen taschenbilliard. bye



Wir wissen genau, was du damit meinst. 


Gute Nacht


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wir wissen genau, was du damit meinst.



Ihr macht ja auch rund um die Uhr nix anderes.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2010)

Falls Bersi hier liest: Werden jetzt Signaturen schon so entfernt ohne den User vorher zu informieren?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2010)

Weiß ich net, ich war's nicht. Letztens hat Zam mal bei jemandem Avatar und Signatur gelöscht und ihm ist beim PN Schreiben der PC verreckt und dann hatte er keinen Bock mehr.  Vielleicht war er das?

Frag' die Kartoffel - ich schreibe grundsätzlich persönlich an und bitte um Änderung und lösche net einfach rum. ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2010)

Ging auch nicht gegen dich, hab dich nur als Informationsquelle zu etwaigen Modregeln missbraucht, die man nicht sofort weiss, wie z.B. dass ja jetzt auch leute in so Phishingthreads beim spammen einfach so 24h Schreibsperre bekommen^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ging auch nicht gegen dich, hab dich nur als Informationsquelle zu etwaigen Modregeln missbraucht, die man nicht sofort weiss, wie z.B. dass ja jetzt auch leute in so Phishingthreads beim spammen einfach so 24h Schreibsperre bekommen^^



KOMM IM ICQ ON!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2010)

Also generell gilt, dass bei Verstößen gegen die Avatar- und Signatur-Richtlinien immer erst mal angeschrieben wird. Ich würde dem entsprechenden Mod auch keine böswillige Absicht unterstellen - vielleicht ging der- oder diejenige davon aus, dass Du mit 10.000 Posts gut genug über die Regeln bescheid weißt oder beim Abschicken der PN ist ein Fehler unterlaufen. Was genau da passiert ist, weiß ich leider nicht, aber das wurde sicher nicht gemacht, um Dich zu ärgern. ^^

Was die Schreibsperren für Spammer in Phishing-Threads angeht - mir persönlich wäre das zu heftig, aber streng genommen sind Spam- und Flame-Posts gegen die Regeln, ganz egal, ob das nun in einem regulären Thread oder in einem Phishing-Thread der Fall ist. Ich würde sowas sicherheitshalber außerhalb vom Nachtschwärmer generell bleiben lassen, dann fährt man auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2010)

Najo, die Sig war ein paar Pixel zu hoch, aber dachte die paar Pixel stören nicht, bzw wenns stört würde ich angeschrieben werden^^

@ Razyl: icq hat 7.2 installiert oder irgendeine neue version, seitdem bleibt er beim Laden hängen


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ Razyl: icq hat 7.2 installiert oder irgendeine neue version, seitdem bleibt er beim Laden hängen



Immer wieder probieren oder einfahc... BLC online kommen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2010)

Wir erlauben inzwischen Signaturen mit einer Breite von bis zu 1024 Pixeln, aber bei allem, was höher als 200 Pixel ist, rasten wir Mods aus!


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2010)

Wieso nicht n bisschen mehr Höhe^^
Will doch nur die süße Maus drinne haben^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dann muss ichs wohl skalieren oder was anderes suchen... :S


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ka obs dir zu klein ist aber so gehts in die sig


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2010)

Ui danke


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Oktober 2010)

np


----------



## Skatero (30. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ui danke



Die Maus braucht einen Hut.


----------



## Silenzz (30. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt hat Brille ne neue Sig  Btw: N'Abääänd


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ui danke



BLC... on... kommen... du musst.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2010)

Gibt doch inzwischen zig kostenlose Tools zum Skalieren, sowohl online, als auch zum Installieren.  VSO Image Resizer, beispielsweise. Oder auch XnView, das man sogar ins Kontext-Menü einbinden kann und dann hat man per Rechtsklick direkt eine kleine Vorschau und kann per Mausklick direkt das Format umwandeln oder halt in XnView selbst Helligkeit, Kontrast, Größe und zig andere Sachen ändern. Ohne das Teil wäre mein Job doppelt so stressig. ^^


----------



## Petersburg (30. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ging auch nicht gegen dich, hab dich nur als Informationsquelle zu etwaigen Modregeln missbraucht, die man nicht sofort weiss, wie z.B. dass ja jetzt auch leute in so Phishingthreads beim spammen einfach so 24h Schreibsperre bekommen^^



Das ist nur bei bestimmten Mods so


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Gibt doch inzwischen zig kostenlose Tools zum Skalieren, sowohl online, als auch zum Installieren.  VSO Image Resizer, beispielsweise. Oder auch XnView, das man sogar ins Kontext-Menü einbinden kann und dann hat man per Rechtsklick direkt eine kleine Vorschau und kann per Mausklick direkt das Format umwandeln oder halt in XnView selbst Helligkeit, Kontrast, Größe und zig andere Sachen ändern. Ohne das Teil wäre mein Job doppelt so stressig. ^^



Ich persönlich missbrauch ja Imageshack für solche Sachen


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> BLC... on... kommen... du musst.


Um die Uhrzeit? Dann zock ich am Ende wieder bis 3/4 oder so, und ich muss morgen um 9 raus^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Um die Uhrzeit? Dann zock ich am Ende wieder bis 3/4 oder so, und ich muss morgen um 9 raus^^



:<<< 
Egal? :S


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Oktober 2010)

wth ist BLC ?


----------



## Skatero (30. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Um die Uhrzeit? Dann zock ich am Ende wieder bis 3/4 oder so, und ich muss morgen um 9 raus^^



Wir haben seit mehr als einer Stunde kein Spiel mehr verloren. :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> wth ist BLC ?


bloodline champions


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wir erlauben inzwischen Signaturen mit einer Breite von bis zu 1024 Pixeln, aber bei allem, was höher als 200 Pixel ist, rasten wir Mods aus!



Igitt... das sprengt meinen Monitor :O


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> bloodline champions



Komm Online 
Ska und Ich sind schon Level 25/24 :OOO


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Komm Online
> Ska und Ich sind schon Level 25/24 :OOO


Meine Güte bist du nervig 
Jaja, dann hol ich mir was zu trinken, etc, bin so in 15-20 Min da. Aber ich zock nich länger als 2^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Meine Güte bist du nervig
> Jaja, dann hol ich mir was zu trinken, etc, bin so in 15-20 Min da. Aber ich zock nich länger als 2^^



Ok, nicht länger als drei. Ist angekommen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Oktober 2010)

is das nich sowas ähnliches wie lol ?


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> is das nich sowas ähnliches wie lol ?



Nein, nur die Perspektive ist gleich. BLC ist aber im Grunde die WoW-Arena in Balanced-Form


----------



## Skatero (30. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> is das nich sowas ähnliches wie lol ?



Geht so.
Ohne Champions, Nexus, Vasallen, Türme.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, nur die Perspektive ist gleich. BLC ist aber im Grunde die WoW-Arena in Balanced-Form



soso..
Hauter rein ich geh pennen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2010)

Hab auch zwei oder drei Keys dafür bekommen, aber irgendwie konnte ich mich nie dazu durchringen...


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hab auch zwei oder drei Keys dafür bekommen, aber irgendwie konnte ich mich nie dazu durchringen...



Ring dich dazu durch und spiel es. Außer du hast eine versteifte Maushand =/


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hab auch zwei oder drei Keys dafür bekommen, aber irgendwie konnte ich mich nie dazu durchringen...



Gib mir xP


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ring dich dazu durch und spiel es. Außer du hast eine versteifte Maushand =/



Seit ich mit Claire zusammen wohne, hatte ich das Problem komischerweise nie wieder. 

Ich fürchte nur, dass das Spiel nix für mich ist, weil es auf Teamplay ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Seit ich mit Claire zusammen wohne, hatte ich das Problem komischerweise nie wieder.
> 
> Ich fürchte nur, dass das Spiel nix für mich ist, weil es auf Teamplay ausgelegt ist.



Och, auch in Random geht es ganz okay. Man muss nur Glück haben, dass die anderen Spieler auch gut spielen, dann passt es


----------



## Skatero (30. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Seit ich mit Claire zusammen wohne, hatte ich das Problem komischerweise nie wieder.
> 
> Ich fürchte nur, dass das Spiel nix für mich ist, weil es auf Teamplay ausgelegt ist.



Ich besiege auch ein Team alleine. Ist kein Problem. :>


----------



## Petersburg (30. Oktober 2010)

*Bling Bling*


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2010)

Brillleeee 20/15 Min. sind um!! :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Die toffel sieht voll fail aus o0
> 
> Mach die 8 Beine lieber ganz weg



DU siehst fail aus! lass deine beine doch weg :<


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> DU siehst fail aus! lass deine beine doch weg :<



DU kommst im ICQ nun on.


----------



## Skatero (30. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> DU siehst fail aus! lass deine beine doch weg :<



Du hast Post.


----------



## Petersburg (30. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast Post.



Deutsche Post?


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Deutsche Post?



SPARTA POST!
TONIGHT YOU OPEN YOUR MAIL IN HELL!


----------



## Vrocas (30. Oktober 2010)

Huhu spinne mit hut und nackter haut.

Morgen is halloween das bedeutet wieder ich bin entschuldigt für jeden scheiß den ich mach JUHUUU


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2010)

juhu morgen helloween


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2010)

Oh gawd Halloween...


----------



## Vrocas (30. Oktober 2010)

Wie kriegt man ein Mädchen in die Kiste das man so gut wie garnicht kennt :/?


----------



## Haggelo (30. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man ein Mädchen in die Kiste das man so gut wie garnicht kennt :/?



I have cookies.... Rawr


----------



## Petersburg (30. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man ein Mädchen in die Kiste das man so gut wie garnicht kennt :/?



1. In eine Disko verabreden
2. Drink bestellen
3. k.o. Tropen rein
4. ???
5. Profit!!!


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man ein Mädchen in die Kiste das man so gut wie garnicht kennt :/?



Gar nicht.


----------



## Skatero (30. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man ein Mädchen in die Kiste das man so gut wie garnicht kennt :/?



Gewinn im Lotto.


----------



## Vrocas (30. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> 1. In eine Disko verabreden
> 2. Drink bestellen
> 3. k.o. Tropen rein
> 4. ???
> 5. Profit!!!





Muss ich mir aufschreiben!


----------



## Zonalar (30. Oktober 2010)

Probiers mit deinem unwiderstehlichem Charme?


----------



## Haggelo (30. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpEipgoZ3Kk[/youtube]


----------



## Vrocas (30. Oktober 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Probiers mit deinem unwiderstehlichem Charme?





Petersburg schrieb:


> 1. In eine Disko verabreden
> 2. Drink bestellen
> 3. k.o. Tropen rein
> 4. ???
> 5. Profit!!!


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Muss ich mir aufschreiben!



sprich sie doch einfach an ...
wenn du einiger maßen gut aussieht und sie einiger maßen solo ist wird das passen 
1. An Flirten
2. Was ausgeben
3. Tanzen
4. Komplimente machen(das wichtigste- aber nicht alles komplementieren)
5. Aufem Nachhause weg am Ende küssen & Fragen ob sie mit hoch will (wenn die sympathie da ist passt das)
6. Profit


----------



## Vrocas (30. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> sprich sie doch einfach an ...
> wenn du einiger maßen gut aussieht und sie einiger maßen solo ist wird das passen
> 1. An Flirten
> 2. Was ausgeben
> ...



Danke für die tips aber das war eig. alles garnicht ernst gemeint


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2010)

aber falls du mal hilfe brauchst passt das


----------



## Vrocas (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde der Nachtschwärmer thread ist so derbe leer >_>


----------



## Petersburg (30. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich finde der Nachtschwärmer thread ist so derbe leer >_>



Dann fülle ihn mit Spam


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich finde der Nachtschwärmer thread ist so derbe leer >_>



Sind ja nur fast 8000 Seiten...


----------



## Firun (30. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> jetzt wirste geowned digga



So liebe User,

ich möchte euch bitten das ihr euch an die Netiquette haltet der ihr alle zugestimmt habt wie ihr euren Account hier auf Buffed.de erstellt habt.

Aber im großen und ganzen müsstet ihr ja wissen das Provokationen und Beleidigungen nicht erwünscht sind also in normalen Umgangston bitte weiter machen


----------



## Haggelo (30. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Zonalar (30. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar Firun. Wir haben uns hier alle lieb. Oder? *Augenbraue hochzieh und sich umschau*


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> So liebe User,
> 
> ich möchte euch bitten das ihr euch an die Netiquette haltet der ihr alle zugestimmt habt wie ihr euren Account hier auf Buffed.de erstellt habt.
> 
> Aber im großen und ganzen müsstet ihr ja wissen das Provokationen und Beleidigungen nicht erwünscht sind also in normalen Umgangston bitte weiter machen



Tu ich doch immer... fast immer... oftmals...


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2010)

ok ich werde ma mund halten weil sonst nix gut für mamuschka


----------



## Skatero (30. Oktober 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Alles klar Firun. Wir haben uns hier alle lieb. Oder? *Augenbraue hochzieh und sich umschau*



Und schon sind die Perverslinge wieder da.


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2010)

Schalke hat schon wieder verloren , die hälfte des strickes ist schon fertig gedreht ...


----------



## Vrocas (30. Oktober 2010)

Voll laser wie du abgehst!


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2010)

Mir platzt gleich das Hemd 
DJ mach die Musik aus

ist euch mal aufgefallen wie fett der ist`?


----------



## Vrocas (30. Oktober 2010)

Ja.
Sieht voll lustig aus, der fette wanst und unten die kleinen schuhe


----------



## Petersburg (30. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> So liebe User,
> 
> ich möchte euch bitten das ihr euch an die Netiquette haltet der ihr alle zugestimmt habt wie ihr euren Account hier auf Buffed.de erstellt habt.
> 
> Aber im großen und ganzen müsstet ihr ja wissen das Provokationen und Beleidigungen nicht erwünscht sind also in normalen Umgangston bitte weiter machen



Fiiiiiruuuuuuuun


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ja.
> Sieht voll lustig aus, der fette wanst und unten die kleinen schuhe



wieso antwortest du eig nicht darauf?
 zu geil für dich? 
nein spaß 

ich schreibe nämlich gerade mit Laura.Superwömäöööööööön,Jana Johannisbeere & Karo kitzelt ihre Killerkatze
ganz ehrlich wieso verstümmeln leute der art ihre namen? ? ?


----------



## Vrocas (30. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wieso antwortest du eig nicht darauf?
> zu geil für dich?
> nein spaß
> 
> ...



Hab garnicht gesehen dass du mir back geschrieben hast :O


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man ein Mädchen in die Kiste das man so gut wie garnicht kennt :/?



Mach sie lang
Zieh ihr ne Keule übern Schädel und zieh sie in deine Höhle

Das einzig gute an Halloween ist Band :S


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mach sie lang
> Zieh ihr ne Keule übern Schädel und zieh sie in deine Höhle
> 
> Das einzig gute an Halloween ist Band :S



und dann mach ein parfume aus ihr


----------



## Vrocas (31. Oktober 2010)

gute idee.

btw. olli deine signatur sieht lustig aus woher haste das


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> und dann mach ein parfume aus ihr



das hast jetzt du gesagt... ich hätt sie als haushilfe eingestellt. aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> gute idee.
> 
> btw. olli deine signatur sieht lustig aus woher haste das



 theoatmeal.com dann musst du auf quiz gehen dir eins aussuchen es machen und dann kannst du da am ende link fürs forum haben...
gibt auch noch wieviele wiesel könnte dein körper füttern oder wieviel baboons kannst du auf dich nehmen nur mit einbem dildo bewaffnet

ist nur alles auf englsich


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> das hast jetzt du gesagt... ich hätt sie als haushilfe eingestellt. aber jedem das seine.



dieses scheiß deutsch buch macht mich ganz paranoid


----------



## Vrocas (31. Oktober 2010)

Ist ja geil, mach ich gleich mal!


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

musste aber erst über imagehacks machen sonst funzt das net weil zu groß


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

W T F welches buch?


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> W T F welches buch?



Das Parfüm du Evo-Bremse...
aber egal ich soll ja net beleidgend werden weil das ist nix gut für mamuschka


----------



## Vrocas (31. Oktober 2010)

In meinem Bauch könnte nur ein Tapeworm überleben


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das Parfüm du Evo-Bremse...
> aber egal ich soll ja net beleidgend werden weil das ist nix gut für mamuschka



Ich sag dir jetzt mal was kleiner, über das Buch hab ich letztens n Referat gehalten, ich hab nichtmal das verf**** Buch gekauft, geschweige denn gelesen... ich hab mir den trailer vom film reingezgoen und die wiki zusamenfassung gelesen und ne GOD DAMMED AWESOME 1 bekommen... DAS IST AWESOME!

btw supertalent war mal wieder echt panne... einer steckt sich nen böller in po, zündet ihn an und rennt über die bühen, gratuliere!


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> In meinem Bauch könnte nur ein Tapeworm überleben



das mit dem surface of the sun ist geil


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin jetzt mal richtig erwachsen und geh in mein kuscheliges bett und les noch ein wenig

harharharhar ihr kinder ihr!


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt mal richtig erwachsen und geh in mein kuscheliges bett und les noch ein wenig
> 
> harharharhar ihr kinder ihr!



ich muss noch dead poet society und about a boy lesen... :....... ....................................
maybe i should kill my self


----------



## Vrocas (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> das mit dem surface of the sun ist geil



1.2 Sekunden


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> 1.2 Sekunden



2.1 ^^


----------



## Vrocas (31. Oktober 2010)

naja bin mal pennen nacht ihr kleinen schweinchen


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> naja bin mal pennen nacht ihr kleinen schweinchen



hadde


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Oktober 2010)

Abend. 
Lachi du Nase, wieso biste hier on und im ICQ nicht?


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

[font=tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]&#9829;&#1504;&#965;&#1109;&#1108;ƒ &#8467;&#953;&#1108;&#1074;&#1090; &#957;&#953;&#951;&#951;&#1091;&#9829; $. (HS BZ Mettenhof) schriebam 30.10.2010 um 23:53 Uhr

du hund laber nicht über kurden Ok


immer wieder schön so bei svz angeschrieben zu werden 






weil ich nicht zuhause bin,humpel [/font]


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich muss noch dead poet society und about a boy lesen... :....... ....................................
> maybe i should kill my self



Glaub mir, für about a boy tuts die wiki zusammenfassung völlig, habe ne 2 gekriegt im test dadurch :<

btw hi toffel, alles aufrecht?

OLOL HUMPEL IST DA

OI OI OI HUMPELCHEN )


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> btw hi toffel, alles aufrecht?



guck auf meinen avatar! das vieh hat 8 beine
PWNED!


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> guck auf meinen avatar! das vieh hat 8 beine
> PWNED!



Wow, ne kartoffel mit nem sombrero und 8 beine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das ding und mein avatar sehen absolut gleich aus!


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das Teil, hat Haare, ist viel fetter, hat keinen Sombreror, hat drölfmillionen Augen, Beisszangen und vorallem fürcht ich mich davor...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die hat aber keinen Hut...


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die hat aber keinen Hut...



DIE HAT VORALLEM HAARE

WIE EKLIG!`


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend.
> Lachi du Nase, wieso biste hier on und im ICQ nicht?



Nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> das Teil, hat Haare, ist viel fetter, hat keinen Sombreror, hat drölfmillionen Augen, Beisszangen und vorallem fürcht ich mich davor...




meine spinne hat auch haare, du siehst sie nur nicht.
!


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> meine spinne hat auch haare, du siehst sie nur nicht.
> !



das verhält sich ja wie mit deinem bartwuchs

HA MILCHBUBI


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die hat aber keinen Hut...



das darfst DU mit irgendeinem bearbeitungsprogramm gerne ändern


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lea. Eddedebeer ™ 
27.10.2010 um 20:42 Uhr
<br class="clearFix">   Was bedeutet deine Mutter dir? 
Ohne sie wären wir nicht wir. 

Schicke dies in 20 Minuten an 20 Leute, wenn du es nicht tust, wird deien Mutter in 5 Jahren... 
am selben Tag ermordet! 


Beeile dich, wenn du deine Mutter liebst! 

Ein Kind hat ein Beweis, er wollte es nicht weiterschicken, 5 Jahre später wurde seine Mutter ermordet!!! 

Ganz erhlich.. wer glaubt dson scheiß?

auch immer gern genommen


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> das verhält sich ja wie mit deinem bartwuchs
> 
> HA MILCHBUBI



und das willst du kleines bürchen woher wissen?


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das darfst DU mit irgendeinem bearbeitungsprogramm gerne ändern



Jetzt muss ich zum dritten Mal nacheinander deinen Avatar in ABP aufnehmen >< bleibt jetzt einfach mal bei den :S


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Oktober 2010)

Das ist ein RL Pic von Lachi, fett und haarig. 

Oi! Thoor. 

Dann geh heim, ich bin wichtiger als dein Türke. :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich zum dritten Mal nacheinander deinen Avatar in ABP aufnehmen >< bleibt jetzt einfach mal bei den :S



ABP?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das darfst DU mit irgendeinem bearbeitungsprogramm gerne ändern





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Das ist ein RL Pic von Lachi, fett und haarig.
> 
> Oi! Thoor.
> 
> Dann geh heim, ich bin wichtiger als dein Türke. :<




 verletz meine gefühle nicht du aushilfs punk! :<

nö, jetzt erst recht nicht mehr :<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Lea. Eddedebeer ™
> ...



Wenn es stimmen würde, ich würde es nicht weiterschicken.


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ABP?



AdBlock Plus.

Eigentlich zum Sperren von penetrant nerviger Werbung gedacht, aber auch eine nette Sache um bestimmte Bilder zu sperren, die einem dermaßen irgendwann auf den Zeiger gehen :S


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



win!


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wenn es stimmen würde, ich würde es nicht weiterschicken.



ich habs nicht getan weil niemand meine mama ermorden würde


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> AdBlock Plus.
> 
> Eigentlich zum Sperren von penetrant nerviger Werbung gedacht, aber auch eine nette Sache um bestimmte Bilder zu sperren, die einem dermaßen irgendwann auf den Zeiger gehen :S



dann ändern ich den nur für dich jetzt noch ein paar mal


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> verletz meine gefühle nicht du aushilfs punk! :<
> 
> nö, jetzt erst recht nicht mehr :<


So, das wars, Lachi ich lass mich scheiden!


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich habs nicht getan weil niemand meine mama ermorden würde



Der Tod schon. Spätestens, wenn sie irgendwann sterben muss. Der Kreislauf des Lebens halt. Dann kommt Gevatter Tod und nimmt sie mit :S


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und das willst du kleines bürchen woher wissen?



Willst du aufmucken, halbes Hemd? 

Humpelchen, wie gehts der Th00r Kuscheldecke :<

Hab gehört Toffel liebt Gevatter Tod.

Humpelchen, heiratest mich?


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dann ändern ich den nur für dich jetzt noch ein paar mal



Nö, nun ist die gesamte Seite im Filter.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> So, das wars, Lachi ich lass mich scheiden!




 </3



Thoor schrieb:


> Willst du aufmucken, halbes Hemd?



halbes hemd? du bist nicht mal ein viertel hemd, du würstchen!


Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, nun ist die gesamte Seite im Filter.




pah :<


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> halbes hemd? du bist nicht mal ein viertel hemd, du würstchen!



Du weisst schon das die Hells Angels mich rufen wenn sie Skrupel und Angst haben etwas zu tun oder? 

Ups, sorry lachmann, ganz vergessen, ich schlag keine minderjährigen Kinder =( wenn du 18 bist und paar aufs maul willst meld dich, ich bin auch ganz zart <3


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Oktober 2010)

Jaaaaaaa Thoor, ich will.
Der Th00r Kuscheldecke (TM) gehts gut. 

Lachi lass meinen Verlobten in ruhe. :<<<<


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du weisst schon das die Hells Angels mich rufen wenn sie Skrupel und Angst haben etwas zu tun oder? Denn ich bin der absolut eiskalte Kasten der alles und jeden zu Kleinzholz verarbeitet kay?



du wirst allerhöchstens zu kleinholz verarbeitet! für die hells angels darfst du höchstens ihre motorräder sauber machen.


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du wirst allerhöchstens zu kleinholz verarbeitet! für die hells angels darfst du höchstens ihre motorräder sauber machen.



wie gesagt, ich bin verlobt und darf keine weiteren straftaten vergehen, sonst muss ich im knast heiraten (schon wieder -.-")

und wie gesagt, ich schlag keine kinder :s


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

türlich kommt der tod irgendwann aber niemand wird meine mama ermorden der tod ermordet ma mudda ja net


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du weisst schon das die Hells Angels mich rufen wenn sie Skrupel und Angst haben etwas zu tun oder?
> 
> Ups, sorry lachmann, ganz vergessen, ich schlag keine minderjährigen Kinder =( wenn du 18 bist und paar aufs maul willst meld dich, ich bin auch ganz zart <3



was denn? angst vorm 16 jährigen? 


Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Lachi lass meine Verlobte in ruhe. :<<<<


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> was denn? angst vorm 16 jährigen?



ne aber vor der dampfwalze von deiner muddi  die kommt mitm nuddelholz und dann ist feierabend =(

und wenn du liebst adoptieren humpel und ich dich. sonst nicht, dann wirst du weiter im waisenhaus verkloppt


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> türlich kommt der tod irgendwann aber niemand wird meine mama ermorden der tod ermordet ma mudda ja net



Bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ne aber vor der dampfwalze von deiner muddi  die kommt mitm nuddelholz und dann ist feierabend =(



ich brauch doch nicht meine mutter um dich würstchen zu vermöbeln :O
aber wenn du jetzt auch schon vor frauen angst hast ..


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher?



JA dafür hat er viel zuviel angst weil meine mutter hat einen bart da will er ihr garnet den eisigen hauch des todes geben


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich brauch doch nicht meine mutter um dich würstchen zu vermöbeln :O
> aber wenn du jetzt auch schon vor frauen angst hast ..



glaub mir, nichts kann dich so verletzen wie ein frau, lernt du aber noch wenn du gross wirst und alleine aufs töpfchen gehst.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> glaub mir, nichts kann dich so verletzen wie ein frau, lernt du aber noch wenn du gross wirst und alleine aufs töpfchen gehst.



hab ich schon gelernt, kleiner


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> hab ich schon gelernt, kleiner



och wie niedlich, die kindergarten kinder spielen lieben! herzallerliebst.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Oktober 2010)

Habt euch lieber Kinder. 

Sonst mach ich euch kaputt, Jounge!


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> och wie niedlich, die kindergarten kinder spielen lieben! herzallerliebst.



internetbrowser sind aber keine weiblichen wesen  ich glaub du hast dann da was falsch gemacht,th00r


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Habt euch lieber Kinder.
> 
> Sonst mach ich euch kaputt, Jounge!



na toll, schlägst deinen verlobten ab, fängt ja ganz toll an hier!


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Naja bin off hadde


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Oktober 2010)

Ruhe Thoor, du stehst drauf. :<


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ruhe Thoor, du stehst drauf. :<



shit erwischt... 

na ja bin off dudes.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

hau rein


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

Also, ein wenig zuviel vom Alk habt ihr alle heute abend getrunken....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Oktober 2010)

Das Razyl nichmehr neidisch sein muss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also, ein wenig zuviel vom Alk habt ihr alle heute abend getrunken....



lüge! nur humpel ist dicht, der ist immer dicht!

das ist genial alko!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Oktober 2010)

Nacht Thoor. 

So, Thoor, ist weg.

Lachi! &#9829;


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

humpel &#9829;


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Oktober 2010)

Nein, ich bin seid fast 3 Wochen nüchtern. :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin seid fast 3 Wochen nüchtern. :<



wie kannst du es dann wagen dich punk zu nennen?! :<


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin seid fast 3 Wochen nüchtern. :<



Oooh, armes kleines Humpelchen


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

huldigt alkos incredible paint skillzzz!


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> huldigt alkos incredible paint skillzzz!



Hm.... nein.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm.... nein.



du musstest drüber lachen, du wirst es jetzt abstreiten aber du musstest drüber lachen!


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du musstest drüber lachen, du wirst es jetzt abstreiten aber du musstest drüber lachen!



??


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> ??



über alkos version von deinem avatar!


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> über alkos version von deinem avatar!



??

Wenn er die auf die selbe seite geladen hat wie deinen Ava werde ich den nie sehen


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> ??
> 
> Wenn er die auf die selbe seite geladen hat wie deinen Ava werde ich den nie sehen




...
dann vergiss es 
ich zock weiter ancient wars, bis später!


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Oktober 2010)

seht ihr auch son Kürbiskopp auffer Page?


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> seht ihr auch son Kürbiskopp auffer Page?



Nein :O ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein :O ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Böser Zam 

Die gibts schon zu genüge auf pcgames.de


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die gibts schon zu genüge auf pcgames.de



Schön für pcgames.de


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Schön für pcgames.de



Hm, kann es sein, dass der Kürbis ganz oben rechts nur zum Forum zurückverlinkt? :S ist ja blööööde :S


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, kann es sein, dass der Kürbis ganz oben rechts nur zum Forum zurückverlinkt? :S ist ja blööööde :S



Der macht genau das, was das Logo auch macht.
Egal was kommt, hauptsache meckern - ich bekomm so einen Hals.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

wenn es dich tröstet zam, ich find den kürbis super 


so, weiter zockn


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der macht genau das, was das Logo auch macht.
> Egal was kommt, hauptsache meckern - ich bekomm so einen Hals.



Ich dachte der bringt was besonderes  
Konnte ich ja nicht ahnen, dass das nur zur Logo-Verschönerung da ist. Sorry o.O

Edit:

Ist das so gewollt, dass er den Link "News & Artikel auf buffed.de" verdeckt? Ist mir nur gerade aufgefallen


----------



## Petersburg (31. Oktober 2010)

EXTREMES INI SUCHTEEEEN IN WOW 

&#8364;: Ich find den Kürbis auch toll, aber nur wenn du meine Signatur tol findest ZAm


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> EXTREMES INI SUCHTEEEEN IN WOW



Suchti!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> EXTREMES INI SUCHTEEEEN IN WOW



Wer tut sich sowas noch freiwillig an ?


----------



## BlizzLord (31. Oktober 2010)

Immerwieder toll in sc2 zu versagen^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mich im Bezug auf RTS aufgegeben
Sowas werd ich einfach nie gescheit können


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich hab mich im Bezug auf RTS aufgegeben
> Sowas werd ich einfach nie gescheit können



Word!


----------



## Skatero (31. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Word!



Ich könnte es schon, aber ich will das einfach nicht!

Ich pwne lieber bei BLC. Gunner ftw :>


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich könnte es schon, aber ich will das einfach nicht!
> 
> Ich pwne lieber bei BLC. Gunner ftw :>



BLC ist zum Glück nicht wirklich RTS


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend die Herren !
Auf das behinderste Helloween aller zeiten :/
dafür werde ich euch jetzt visuell arg belästigen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab heute echt 0 von Halloween mitgekriegt.


----------



## Skatero (31. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab heute echt 0 von Halloween mitgekriegt.



Bei uns hat nicht eine Person geklingelt.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

ich schon...
freundin geht auf helloween party >_<
kaum wer bei icq on & ich kotze nen eimer nachem andern voll ...


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab heute echt 0 von Halloween mitgekriegt.



Zumindest im TV relativ lame - keine Horrofilmmarathone o.ä.
Irgendwann heute oder morgen kommt noch die Original Boris Karloff-Version von Frankenstein.


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

Wen interessierte denn noch Halloween?


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

>> Lara << .. 
31.10.2010 um 19:53 Uhr
hay 
naja es klingt zwar krank, was ich jetzt schreibe, aber... könnten wir uns mal vllt. mal treffen oder so?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja.. wir kennen uns zwar nicht.. naja so gut wie nicht, aber ich find dich schon iwie hübsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja... nur wenn du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hehe 
________________________________________
i lol`d 

made my day


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zumindest im TV relativ lame - keine Horrofilmmarathone o.ä.



/sigääään


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> blub



Das was man beim Profilbild erkennt, sieht nicht gut aus. Bis jetzt ein eindeutiges Nein.


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h-dk2d6Ja1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wen interessierte denn noch Halloween?



Ich finds den kreativsten, stimmungstechnisch rundesten und interessantesten Feiertag - auch wenns bei uns noch keiner ist. *g*
Weihnachten ist ausgelutscht.. *g*


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich finds den kreativsten, stimmungstechnisch rundesten und interessantesten Feiertag - auch wenns bei uns noch keiner ist. *g*
> Weihnachten ist ausgelutscht.. *g*



Leider ist auch Halloween von Kommerz geprägt ... und natürlich von nervigen Kindern, die das Fest nicht mal richtig kennen, aber Süßigkeiten abstauben wollen 

Weihnachten ist immer noch toll...


----------



## Tabuno (31. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was soll das sein?


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich kann es nicht als neuen ava benutzen wieso? :O

und zum svz ding
ich habe ja gesagt schick aber mein freund hin der brauch dringend ne neue ische


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Oktober 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> was soll das sein?



Ein Spionagehase mit einem Hut, der hier langsam in Mode kommt. :S

Olli, hat doch geklappt. S:


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ein Spionagehase mit einem Hut, der hier langsam in Mode kommt. :S
> 
> Olli, hat doch geklappt. S:



party hard \o/ i
juhu vielen lieben dank 

das der special ops bunny
special ops bunny see you everywhere


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> einem Hut, der hier langsam in Mode kommt. :S



this

e: Will ein Bild von Zam mit dem Hut !!!!!


----------



## Petersburg (31. Oktober 2010)

Questen sux, Inis gehen nicht auf und im Pvp benehmen sich meine Team Kollegen wie ein Haufen aufgeschreckter Hühner... besser kann es nicht werden -.-'


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Questen sux, Inis gehen nicht auf und im Pvp benehmen sich meine Team Kollegen wie ein Haufen aufgeschreckter Hühner... besser kann es nicht werden -.-'



Wow... Das war mal wieder ein Schuss in den Ofen


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Iwie ödet mich Wow gerade an ... 

Aber kp was ich sonst zocken soll (mmorpg) ...

 Swtor dauert ja noch bis märz++ 2011

Im Dezember kommt endlich meine Gtx 480 und (hoffentlich) der i7 prozessor 

Kann aber auch sein das ich auf was neues warte ... ( bis dezember/januar kann ja noch was neueres rauskommen)


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

ich freu mich auf
CoD Black Cops wird sicher imba .D
ich bin zwar 15 aber bei saturn meinten dieso ok als ich es vorbestellen wollte .
und als ich gefragt habe was mit dem abholen ist meinten dieso du kommst einfach dann geben wir dir das dann kaufst du es und gut ist


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich freu mich auf
> CoD Black Cops wird sicher imba .D
> ich bin zwar 15 aber bei saturn meinten dieso ok als ich es vorbestellen wollte .
> und als ich gefragt habe was mit dem abholen ist meinten dieso du kommst einfach dann geben wir dir das dann kaufst du es und gut ist



Ich hoffe, das Black Ops der nächste Favorit wird der fällt. Wäre passend für das bisherige Spielejahr.


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich freu mich auf
> CoD Black Cops wird sicher imba .D
> ich bin zwar 15 aber bei saturn meinten dieso ok als ich es vorbestellen wollte .
> und als ich gefragt habe was mit dem abholen ist meinten dieso du kommst einfach dann geben wir dir das dann kaufst du es und gut ist



Lol 


Naja ich hole mir Black Ops für die Ps3 ( spielen zu viele meiner Freunde auf der Ps3  ) 

In der regel kauft mir das immer mein vater (win )
(bin 16 und nicht Amoklaufgefährdet O.o)


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das Black Ops der nächste Favorit wird der fällt. Wäre passend für das bisherige Spielejahr.



ich hoffe es nicht 
sonst hätte ich mein geld ja für nix ausgegeben


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2010)

Oh man. Das einzig teilweise Gute, was läuft is Blairwitch Project. Ansonsten: Dieses Jahr kein einziges Kind geklingelt. 
Ich denke, das liegt aber vor allem daran, dass die 11/12 Jährigen sich nicht mehr verkleiden, sondern eifnach saufen und höchstens als wandelnde Alkoholleiche durchgehen würden. Aber weil sie so böse waren wurden sie von Mama ab 20.00 ins Zimmer gesperrt, und so können sie nicht mehr um die häuser ziehen.

Sad Panda ;_;


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Oh man. Das einzig teilweise Gute, was läuft is Blairwitch Project. Ansonsten: Dieses Jahr kein einziges Kind geklingelt.
> Ich denke, das liegt aber vor allem daran, dass die 11/12 Jährigen sich nicht mehr verkleiden, sondern eifnach saufen und höchstens als wandelnde Alkoholleiche durchgehen würden. Aber weil sie so böse waren wurden sie von Mama ab 20.00 ins Zimmer gesperrt, und so können sie nicht mehr um die häuser ziehen.
> 
> Sad Panda ;_;



Sprichst du da aus Erfahrung?


----------



## Skatero (31. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:s


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sprichst du da aus Erfahrung?


Klar, ich schreib ja grad aus meinem Zimmer 

Nö, aber so, wie die Kinder heutzutage drauf sind könnt ich mirs vorstellen^^


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das Black Ops der nächste Favorit wird der fällt. Wäre passend für das bisherige Spielejahr.



Waswaswaswaswaswas?

Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 = win !? 

The Force Unleashed 2 = Sehr kurz, aber sonst n1 

Red Dead Redemption = win !?

Battlefield Bad Company 2 = win !?

Battlefield Bad Company 2 Vietnam ( Winter 2010) = vl win !? 

Battlefield 3 demo ( Winter 2010) = aufjedenfall win !?


@ Skatero 

THX  wird direkt gespeichert !


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Mein Vater hat letztes Jahr alle Kinder die geklingelt haben aber derart zusammen geschießen das dieses jahr auch keiner mehr kommt außerdem hat er ihnen obst in den beutel getan


----------



## Vrocas (31. Oktober 2010)

Krieg ich auchn sweddyteddy mit sombrero?


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat letztes Jahr alle Kinder die geklingelt haben aber derart zusammen geschießen das dieses jahr auch keiner mehr kommt außerdem hat er ihnen obst in den beutel getan



Ist dein Vater zufällig Hulk Hogan ?


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ist dein Vater zufällig Hulk Hogan ?



nein leider nicht ...


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Krieg ich auchn sweddyteddy mit sombrero?



50euro !
der shit ist teuer & mexiko liefert nicht mehr wie gewollt !
ja alles ist anderes nachdem diese 135 tonnen gefunden wurden,wirklich alles


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nein leider nicht ...



Wieso nicht  ?


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Wieso nicht  ?



weil mein vater the ultimate warrior ist ... und der ist irgendwie lame


----------



## Skatero (31. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Krieg ich auchn sweddyteddy mit sombrero?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> weil mein vater the ultimate warrior ist ... und der ist irgendwie lame



Cheater ? 

lolhaxx


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> weil mein vater the ultimate warrior ist ... und der ist irgendwie lame


Ach komm, der gankt Lowies vor eurer Haustür, deshalb klingeln die nicht mehr...


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ach komm, der gankt Lowies vor eurer Haustür, deshalb klingeln die nicht mehr...



ja der gibt den dann nen back suplex
und wenn sie weinend am boden liegen 
zerschmettert er ihnen die beine mit ner walls of jerico


----------



## Vrocas (31. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dankeeee <3



Grüne schrieb:


> Ach komm, der gankt Lowies vor eurer Haustür, deshalb klingeln die nicht mehr...



Ne dafür bin ich schon zuständig


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja der gibt den dann nen back suplex
> und wenn sie weinend am boden liegen
> zerschmettert er ihnen die beine mit ner walls of jerico






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FUCK YEAH


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Er steht da so vor einem Berg kleiner weinender Kinder in Helloween Kostümen verschrenkt die Arme und sagt:
Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Klar, ich schreib ja grad aus meinem Zimmer
> 
> Nö, aber so, wie die Kinder heutzutage drauf sind könnt ich mirs vorstellen^^



Ok, ich dachte du hast da gewisse Erfahrungen ^^



Haggelo schrieb:


> Waswaswaswaswaswas?
> 
> Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 = win !?
> 
> ...



SW: TFU 2 war wohl ein Schuss in den Ofen, die Tests und Videos sprechen da Bände. Abgesehen schon von der Kürze. 

BC 2 war gut, Vietnam bleibt abzuwarten.
BF 3 Beta kommt dieses Jahr zu 100% nicht, sondern frühestens im 1. Quartal 2011. Ich denke eher im Sommer...

RDR ist nett, aber ich muss sagen, da mir fehlt ganz einfach die Interaktionen abseits der Story, die ich allesamt nicht so gut finde.

Ansonsten:
MoH Flop, Arcania: Flop, TFU 2 Flop, Conviction (mehr oder weniger) Flop, Prince of Persia: Noch gerade so ok, Patrizier IV: Enttäuschend, wenn auch solide, Civ 5: Was eine dreckige KI, F1 2010: Sehr gut, aber buggy, K&L 2 - Flop, Drakensang 2 Addon: Flop, Mafia 2: Enttäschend + DLC verseucht, APB Flop, SC 2 - große Enttäuschung bei mir, 

gute Spiele:
Mass Effect 2, Blur, Split/Second, DA: Awakening, GTA IV: EFLC (PC), Sniper: Ghost Warrior (Nicht sehr gut, aber solide und spaßig); Lego Harry Potter 1-4, Alien Swarm, Deathspank.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2010)

najo, jetzt wo du ja ausm Alter raus bist muss er sich neue Opfer suchen... wait what?


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

spiel des jahres : Abenteuer aufm Reiterhof 6


----------



## Vrocas (31. Oktober 2010)

Amnesia: The Dark Descent.

Noch nie ein Spiel gesehen dass so fesselnd ist wie dieses


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> spiel des jahres : Abenteuer aufm Reiterhof 6



Nope, wohl eher Mass Effect 2. =)


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nope, wohl eher Mass Effect 2. =)



NEIN


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Er steht da so vor einem Berg kleiner weinender Kinder in Helloween Kostümen verschrenkt die Arme und sagt:
> Fuck Yeah!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FUCK YEAH


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2010)

btw zu deiner sig: "i could take".
Nimmst du sie von hinten oder sie dich?
öhöhöhöhö 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTn1Oyw9Ogc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> NEIN



Doch.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YEAH


epic epic
aber olli reicht


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch.



die story bei AADR 6 ist aber 3mal sogut


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok, ich dachte du hast da gewisse Erfahrungen ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist zum Glück Geschmackssache.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2010)

"omg wtf mah pwny haz moar speed" 
"mah pwny etas your pwny"
"omnomnomnomnom"
*ende*


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> "omg wtf mah pwny haz moar speed"
> "mah pwny etas your pwny"
> "omnomnomnomnom"
> *ende*



Ja während beim dem Teil noch der Umbruch vom Bauernhof zum Pwnyhof beschrieben wird geht es im nächsten Teil richtig ab !
Abenteuer auf dem Pwnyhof 7 "Jetzt wird geowned"


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2010)

Pwnychainsawtail 
*knatter*


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Pwnychainsawtail
> *knatter*



Geknatter auf dem Pwnyhof


mh guter titel fürn softporno
spricht bestimmt viele mädchen an


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> mh guter titel fürn softporno
> spricht bestimmt viele mädchen an


ROFL
erinnert mich an:
Omas auf der Müllhalde... Dieser Film macht betroffen!

Helikoptermann2, die Rückkehr des Kreiselfickers.

Oh man, die Titel aus mtv home waren epic^^


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Alt & Häßlich 3


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Mein Gott gehts mir schlecht...
das war jetzt schon der 2te Eimer


----------



## Petersburg (31. Oktober 2010)

Hmm ich überlege mir Fallout New Vegas zu holen - Für Ps3, aber da gibt es keine Cheats :/ Ich weis nich was wenn ich nicht weiter komme? Hmmmm :/


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich grüsse euch!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kC4m2EDc5oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hmm ich überlege mir Fallout New Vegas zu holen - Für Ps3, aber da gibt es keine Cheats :/ Ich weis nich was wenn ich nicht weiter komme? Hmmmm :/



Wtf...ich zocke immer nur ohne Cheats. Das ist arm wenn man nur mit Cheats weiter kommt. Grosser Fail. Sehr grosser.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich grüsse euch!



<33333333333333333333333333333333333333
es ist helloween wieso bist du nicht saufen?


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> <33333333333333333333333333333333333333
> es ist helloween wieso bist du nicht saufen?



Gestern Birne zugekippt und nur gross gefacepalmt als ich Silent Hill den Film gesehn hab. Ders richtig schlecht. Genauso schlecht wie Superhighme.


----------



## Petersburg (31. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wtf...ich zocke immer nur ohne Cheats.



Du weist nicht was dir entgeht!


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gestern Birne zugekippt und nur gross gefacepalmt als ich Silent Hill den Film gesehn hab. Ders richtig schlecht. Genauso schlecht wie Superhighme.



tja !
( . Y . ) > filme gucken 

und ist mein paket angekommen?


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Morgen Schulfrei *____________*
aber ich bin Krank -.-

Und (!) schalke hat verloren


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> tja !
> ( . Y . ) > filme gucken
> 
> und ist mein paket angekommen?



öhm....neee
I <3 ( . Y . ) xD

Cheats sind nur manchmal lustig. Ich gebs zu ich hab welche bei GTA IV benutzt. Aber nur in meinem Cheatprofil, die Story hab ich ganz ohne cheats gemacht.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

( . Y . ) is not all


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ( . Y . ) is not all



Yes i know. 

Was macht ihr grad.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

kotzen (!)


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> kotzen (!)



hö?


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> hö?



helloween und ich lieg krank zuhause...
mir ist total schlecht und so...
Gott hasst mich...


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> helloween und ich lieg krank zuhause...
> mir ist total schlecht und so...
> Gott hasst mich...



Gott gibt es nicht. Es gibt nur mehrere Götter. Odin, Thor und Tyr zum beispiel.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gott gibt es nicht. Es gibt nur mehrere Götter. Odin, Thor und Tyr zum beispiel.



und spongebob


----------



## Vrocas (31. Oktober 2010)

Und was is mit jesus?


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> und spongebob



Spongebob ist nur eine ärmliche erfundene Kreatur. Dein ruf sinkt gerade nach deinem 'Witz' bei mir


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

jesus ging über wasser , chuck norris ging über jesus


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> epic epic
> aber olli reicht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (31. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Und was is mit jesus?



Der wurde genagelt und am Kreuz war er auch noch.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Spongebob ist nur eine ärmliche erfundene Kreatur. Dein ruf sinkt gerade nach deinem 'Witz' bei mir



oh nein !
I´m sorry !


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich liebe dich <3
zu epic !


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> oh nein !
> I´m sorry !



Sagt mal was.
Wow oder Lotro?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eHrQ7fZZOps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zwerg Wächter!


----------



## Vrocas (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> jesus ging über wasser , chuck norris ging über jesus



und dann ging das wasser über chuck norris.

Fuck yeah


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

dein fuck yeah ist nicht so geil wie das von meinem vater


----------



## Petersburg (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dein fuck yeah ist nicht so geil wie das von meinem vater






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hihi is schon n1, wenn man bedenkt dass das meine 2e ''Arbeit'' mit Photoshop ist.Bzw überhaupt mit irgendeinem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm  


Selbstlob ist toll


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2010)

So leutz muss off. Ich lass euch noch dieses schöne Lied da 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O9bFGWKTaFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vrocas (31. Oktober 2010)

http://z0r.de/233 

Was ist das ?


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/233
> 
> Was ist das ?



Darmwinde


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Blähungen bei Darmstadt


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CSHJtVgTUE&translated=1[/youtube]

FIRE IN DA HOLE


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Darmstadt



is 30 km von mir Entfernt.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> is 30 km von mir Entfernt.



verloren,bro 
kauf dir lieber mal ne gasmaske und fenster geschlossen halten


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> verloren,bro
> kauf dir lieber mal ne gasmaske und fenster geschlossen halten



Die Stadt D:


Stinkt aber wirklich


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Sieht so aus als wäre ich der letzte.



n8


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

wenn ihr meinen vater an helloween schon so brutal findet müsst ihr in mal karneval treffen :O
oder wenn er mit seinem bruder kinder aufm spielplatz um die ecke gangt


----------



## Vrocas (31. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqy9mqv48Vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (31. Oktober 2010)

Nacht ihr kotzenden Kinder!!


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Nacht ....
das nicht lustig


mein gut ich hab ein ohrwurm ...
Yes,No,Maybe .. Can you repeat the question <3


----------



## Vrocas (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nacht ....
> das nicht lustig
> 
> 
> ...



von ?


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

kp malcolm mittendrin titel mucke


----------



## Vrocas (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> kp malcolm mittendrin titel mucke



Achsooo ja das kann ich hatte ich auch mal den Ohrwurm 
Wenn du lang genug hörst findest du das Lied bald so oder so automatisch kacke


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Achsooo ja das kann ich hatte ich auch mal den Ohrwurm
> Wenn du lang genug hörst findest du das Lied bald so oder so automatisch kacke







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gacGNB9DKeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vrocas (31. Oktober 2010)

Ne ich geh da net drauf ...


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y3j8fLVOKzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wenn ihr meinen vater an helloween schon so brutal findet müsst ihr in mal karneval treffen :O
> oder wenn er mit seinem bruder kinder aufm spielplatz um die ecke gangt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gemein, ich weiß 



bin off n8


----------



## Vrocas (31. Oktober 2010)

bin jetzt im bett nacht ihr kiddys!


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

mein onkel ist nicht schwarz :O :O:O


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

uncool


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> mein onkel ist nicht schwarz :O :O:O



Doch D:


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Doch D:



ok


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

party!


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

KOTZEN \o/


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

wir sind in einen pommes laden rein, haben süßes oder saures gerufen und haben dann 3 teller pommes mit gyros bekommen \o/


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wir sind in einen pommes laden rein, haben süßes oder saures gerufen und haben dann 3 teller pommes mit gyros bekommen \o/



ich bin vorhim zum eimer gespurtet hab rein gekotzt und es meinem kumpel bei skype gezeigt


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich bin vorhim zum eimer gespurtet hab rein gekotzt und es meinem kumpel bei skype gezeigt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

lol 
ich fand das ganze garnicht so witzig


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

9tage noch *~~~*


----------



## Petersburg (1. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 9tage noch *~~~*



Solange kannst du nicht warten mach es jetzt! was auch immer!


----------



## BlizzLord (1. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 9tage noch *~~~*



Dann geht die Welt unter?


----------



## Petersburg (1. November 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Dann geht die Welt unter?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

is ja echt leer hier  Haben sich jezz alle gestern Abend vollaufen lassen, oder is dass diese Nacht?


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

nö


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> is ja echt leer hier  Haben sich jezz alle gestern Abend vollaufen lassen, oder is dass diese Nacht?



Ja, genau. Alkohol ist der einzige Grund warum hier mal ein paar Minuten lang nichts geschrieben wird....


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

Toller Sombrero
Ps: ich meine wegen Halloween


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Ich hab mich auslaufen lassen die nacht über 
jetzt gehts wieder gut


----------



## Thoor (1. November 2010)

Hmmm kennt wer einen weisen lateinsichen Spruch über Zeit und so... würd mir gern nen Tattoo stechen... aber nur reiner Text relativ klein geschrieben, kann also auch mehr sein :O


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ps: ich meine wegen Halloween



Und? Deswegen trinkt hier jeder Alkohol und lässt sich zulaufen? ...


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hmmm kennt wer einen weisen lateinsichen Spruch über Zeit und so... würd mir gern nen Tattoo stechen... aber nur reiner Text relativ klein geschrieben, kann also auch mehr sein :O



Nimm den gesamten Bibel-Text als Tattoo


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

o.O Schon wieder ein Sombrero! (Das sind doch sombreros?)


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

Ich liebe dich auch Razyl


----------



## Thoor (1. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nimm den gesamten Bibel-Text als Tattoo



Es gibt doch nen Armee Soldaten der hat sich den 12 punktigen Treueschwur auf den Rücken tättowiert :O


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich liebe dich auch Razyl



Was hat das Eine nun mit den Anderem zu tun? Genau: Rein gar nichts.


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich liebe dich auch Razyl



jeder liebt ihn... 
sonst tut er uns weh


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

ich hatte den hut als erstes. alle anderen sind nur nachmacher :<


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

bevor ich mich verpflichte lass ich mir meine daten tetowieren, dass man mich identifieziren kann falls ich sterbe


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

Alles klar, "Meister der Zusammenhänge"


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. November 2010)

http://www.cheddarvision.tv/


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Sara21:09  halloo... du kennst mich nich und ich dich auch nich,.. hab dich in svz gefunden [size="+0"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/size] Sara21:09  würd mich sau freuen wenn ich dich weng kennenlern könnte [size="+0"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I lol`d 
aber was wollen diese mädchen immer von mir :O
[/size]


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Guten Abend!
Mein erster Post hier in diesen Thread, wollt mal schauen,
was hier so geredet wird (:


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

nichts


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

dann hast du bis her nix verpasst 
hier wird immer nur bei läufiger müll geschrieben oder es wird gestritten oder man probiert lösungen für bewegende weltprobleme zu finden 
nix besonderes


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

Onico, du hast sicher auch schon in den Medien gehört, dass jeder Moment der Cyberwar ausrechen kann, oder?
HIER IST ER SCHON!
*Hechtsprung, ihn pack und hinter die Barrikaden drück*
Nimm den Helm und das Gewehr und schiess auf alles mit über 5'000 Postcounts!


----------



## Dominau (1. November 2010)

Wuhu ich lebe noch!


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

lol 

& Razly muss man nicht verstehen,man muss ihn lieben 
(öh ich meinte schlagen)


----------



## Jester (1. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Onico, du hast sicher auch schon in den Medien gehört, dass jeder Moment der Cyberwar ausrechen kann, oder?
> HIER IST ER SCHON!
> *Hechtsprung, ihn pack und hinter die Barrikaden drück*
> Nimm den Helm und das Gewehr und schiess auf alles mit über 5'000 Postcounts!



Und behalt den Kopf unten, Soldier!!
*kabumm* *kawumms*


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Razly muss man nicht verstehen,man muss ihn lieben
> (öh ich meinte schlagen)



Mal ganz ehrlich: Was willst du von mir?


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Haha, ich seh schon,
ich werde hier ne Menge Spaß haben.


PS: Kann man hier im Forum seinen Anzeige-Namen umstellen?


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Haha, ich seh schon,
> ich werde hier ne Menge Spaß haben.
> 
> 
> PS: Kann man hier im Forum seinen Anzeige-Namen umstellen?



Nur bei Nachfrage bei Zam mit ordentlichen Grund.


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich: Was willst du von mir?



Kennste A-Style?


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> PS: Kann man hier im Forum seinen Anzeige-Namen umstellen?



du könntest ZAM eine pn schicken und ihn darum nett bitten


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Ich hab aber Angst vor Zam...

Wie schafft man es bitte 20k Beiträge zu verfassen o.O


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

*Stiftgranate wirf*
Vergiss nicht Onico, hier überlebt nur der, der sich nicht der Zorn von den Atom-Moderatoren auf sich zieht.


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Also erstmal musst du deinen job kündigen und dann jeden tag so circa 3kommentare machen und das über 3jahre = tada 20k komentare


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Stiftgranate wirf*
> Vergiss nicht Onico, hier überlebt nur der, der sich nicht der Zorn von den Atom-Moderatoren auf sich zieht.



Bist du bekifft?


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Also erstmal musst du deinen job kündigen und dann jeden tag so circa 3kommentare machen und das über 3jahre = tada 20k komentare



Klingt einfach...


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Klingt einfach...



Easy to learn ,hard tu master 
ja ich hab das perverseste englisch am start


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

Ich enthalte mich jeder Art von legalen und illegalen Drogen. Darunter verstehe ich Kaffee, Alkohol, Zigaretten, sowie Joints und härteres.

Vielleich trinke ich ein bisschen zu viel Eistee.


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich enthalte mich jeder Art von legalen und illegalen Drogen. Darunter verstehe ich Kaffee, Alkohol, Zigaretten, sowie Joints und härteres.
> 
> Vielleich trinke ich ein bisschen zu viel Eistee.



EISTEE :OOOO
warte ich such mal ein foto von mir raus
ich würd es win des jahres nennen 
entscheide selber


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Also man hat hier kein konkretes Thema, 
schreibt einfach was man gerade denkt,
warum hab ich nicht schon früher vorbeigeschaut (:


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

Oh, und btw: Ich hab einen Chubba Chubbs Lutscher, der is grösser als ein Hockeyball!
*Schleck*
Echt genial diese Dinger....


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Oh, und btw: Ich hab einen Chubba Chubbs Lutscher, der is grösser als ein Hockeyball!
> *Schleck*
> Echt genial diese Dinger....



Ohoho


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Also man hat hier kein konkretes Thema,
> schreibt einfach was man gerade denkt,
> warum hab ich nicht schon früher vorbeigeschaut (:



offtopic in reiner perfektion 

btw das bild ist imba 58 volle eisteekartoons


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Ohoho



Oooooohjaa. Aber meine Mutter hat mich fast aufgehängt


----------



## Dominau (1. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur bei Nachfrage bei Zam mit ordentlichen Grund.



Wenn er nett ist macht er es auch so.
Breakyou hieß früher auch Breakyou09 oder so..
wurde einfach umgeändert ohne das er fragen musste.


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

olliruh:


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Viel, viel, viel Eistee


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

JA 
75liter :O


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Also erstmal musst du deinen job kündigen und dann jeden tag so circa 3kommentare machen und das über 3jahre = tada 20k komentare



Joa, genau. Abgesehen davon, dass deine Rechung nicht aufgeht: Ich bin Schüler und... ich arbeite sogar nebenbei und verdien mir Geld.


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

Wenn du auf seite 3000 nachschaust, siehst du mein Profil


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Wie schnell sind die weg?
1 Woche?


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa, genau. Abgesehen davon, dass deine Rechung nicht aufgeht: Ich bin Schüler und... ich arbeite sogar nebenbei und verdien mir Geld.



Respekt o.O


----------



## Rayon (1. November 2010)

75*0,55 ode?


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Wie schnell sind die weg?
> 1 Woche?



ich hoffe das das bis silvester reicht :O
wird aber knapp vorallem weil cata bald erscheint


----------



## Dominau (1. November 2010)

Die würden bei mir nicht lange halten... :/


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

neeh, ich bin auf seite 3000 verewigt  Na, das geht auch.


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich hoffe das das bis silvester reicht :O
> wird aber knapp vorallem weil cata bald erscheint



Ohjaah, ich erinnere mich noch ans Wotlk Release,
hab glaub ich 10 Liter in den ersten 6 Stunden gesoffen o.O


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

ja aber 75liter in 2monaten das ist schon schnell
von eistee muss ich immer so pinkeln


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

BtW: Ich hasse dich, weil du meiner Signatur 1 Punkt gegeben hast ):


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. November 2010)

Aldi-Eistee macht fett und löst die Zähne auf!


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Aldi-Eistee macht fett und löst die Zähne auf!



ja..und?


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

danke <3
ich hasse dich weil du meiner sigi 2pkt gegeben hast
warrst wahrscheinlich nur neidisch das du keine 33 Justin Biebers infight nehmen kannst


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Aldi-Eistee macht fett und löst die Zähne auf!



Haha, wir lieben in trotzdem!


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Aldi-Eistee macht fett und löst die Zähne auf!



1. Der ist von Kaufpark
2. Besser als Alkohol & harte Drogen 
3. Leave Britney alone !


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Ich könnte nichtmal eine Justin Bieber bekämpfen, da ich
sofort tot umfallen würde wenn er sich mir auf 10 Meter nähert...


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

Wer ist dieser Justin Bieber und muss man ihn kennen?


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wer ist dieser Justin Bieber und muss man ihn kennen?



Nein, du willst ihn garnicht kennen!


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wer ist dieser Justin Bieber und muss man ihn kennen?



Du solltest ihn kennen da er, wie der Dachs,das Wiesel & der Marder zu der unbeliebten Gattung der Kleinnagetiere gehört die rum schleichen und kabel durchknabbern


----------



## Dominau (1. November 2010)

ich hasse die ganzen leute die unter jedes video
auf youtube irgendwas von justin bieber schreiben...

können die nicht einfach mal die musik hören?^^


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

am besten ist :
Justin Bieber has clicked x-times dislike


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

dominau!


----------



## Dominau (1. November 2010)

yoo!


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

party hard?


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

What else? \o/


----------



## Dominau (1. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> What else? \o/



sodom natürlich^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> sodom natürlich^^



27.11 neues sodom album "in war and pieces"
freu dich!


----------



## Dominau (1. November 2010)




----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

... welche Sprache sprecht ihr?


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Ich mag kein "Sodom" ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

das war die richtige antwort,dominau 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8wrqqqSLb3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





schön für dich,onico?


----------



## schneemaus (1. November 2010)

Naböhnd!


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

lachi was ist eig aus deiner band geworden?
man hat mir nackt fotos versprochen


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das war die richtige antwort,dominau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achsoooo, das ist Musik?
Wusst ich nicht ^^


----------



## Dominau (1. November 2010)

alter ist das genial.
wieso erfahr ich das jetzt erster?


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Naböhnd!



coolface .. :O


frag mich in 3 jahren nochmal,olliruh


sowas muss man doch wissen,dominau :S
am ??.12 kommt auch neues motörhead album!


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

was ihr für Musik hört


----------



## Dominau (1. November 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zeh7d53EX_Q


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

das unleashed cover von breaking the law ist besser


----------



## Dominau (1. November 2010)

nope


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

3jahren
mhh ok
razly an der triangel will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen 

und was ist mit den nacktfotos? 

jaaa alle hören komische mukke hier


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> was ihr für Musik hört


sinnloses geschrei halt


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> nope



wohl!!1!!einseinself.


geh weiter dein techno hören,tabuno


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

techno !
Ohrenkrebs der besonderen Art .


----------



## schneemaus (1. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> coolface .. :O



Hey! Dein neues Ameisenavatar ist toll!


----------



## Dominau (1. November 2010)

ohrgasmus > ohrenkrebs

\m/


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hey! Dein neues Ameisenavatar ist toll!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wohl!!1!!einseinself.
> 
> 
> geh weiter dein techno hören,tabuno


na und ich steh dazu net mainstream zu hören


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> na und ich steh dazu net mainstream zu hören



was für mainstream,lan? :O 

mainstream ist btw. ein scheiß wort


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> was für mainstream,lan? :O
> 
> mainstream ist btw. ein scheiß wort


metal is mainstream.. jeder hört das :S


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Eine Band hat Erfolg :OOOOO
Omg wie Mainstream sie ist ihhhh


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> metal is mainstream.. jeder hört das :S



techno hört auch jeder 

scheiß doch drauf, ob mainstream oder nicht :>


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> techno hört auch jeder
> 
> scheiß doch drauf, ob mainstream oder nicht :>



Wenn Metal Jeder hört, 
kann doch Techno nicht von Jedem gehört werden?


----------



## Dominau (1. November 2010)

Neues Thema..

Hab mir vohin einen Kaffee gemacht. Der war echt lecker


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

mit einem löffel napalm, oder ohne?


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Das thema enthält keine diskusionsgrundlage!
also lass uns anfangen

was für ne kaffe sorte den?
welche maschine?
welche marke?


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

Sagen wir doch dazu "Hauptstrasse" :=)


----------



## Dominau (1. November 2010)

mit natürlich 
was denkst du nur wieder von mir...


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2010)

verzeihung ;>


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Nespresso What else?


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

Ich lass dir ein Piano auf den Kopf fallen.


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Nespresso What else?



Ja! eistee what else?

warm schmeckt der bestimmt bescheiden


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich lass dir ein Piano auf den Kopf fallen.



Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Dominau (1. November 2010)

> was für ne kaffe sorte den?



cappucino


> welche maschine?



ööhmm... den wasserkocher?


> welche marke?



belmont <3


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> belmont <3



ist das nicht so ne sendung auf MTV?


----------



## Dominau (1. November 2010)

NEIN DAS IST MEINE KAFFE SORTE!!!


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

yo dawng i don`t think so


----------



## Onico (1. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ist das nicht so ne sendung auf MTV?



Nicht Valemont?


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Bäää Morgen 2Std. Latein/Englisch/Deutsch & 1Std Erdkunde
und ich muss einigermaßen aufpassen weil das 3meiner 4 abi fächer sind


----------



## Dominau (1. November 2010)

Lenk hier jetzt nicht vom thema ab olli..
Gibs zu ich hatte recht :>


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

Dann geh jetzt lieber schlafen, wenn du morgen fit sein willst <


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Lenk hier jetzt nicht vom thema ab olli..
> Gibs zu ich hatte recht :>



Ja, Mami 

@Benji: Nö niemals !!!


----------



## Skatero (1. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 2. Besser als Alkohol & harte Drogen




Vielleicht besser als harte Drogen, aber niemals besser als Alkohol!



Olliruh schrieb:


> man hat mir nackt fotos versprochen



Aufgrund deines massiven Fehlverhalten werden dir die versprochenen Bilder nicht zugesendet.


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)




----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

Gute Ausrede dafür, dass solche Bilder nie geschossen wurden.


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gute Ausrede dafür, dass solche Bilder nie geschossen wurden.



Quelle?


----------



## Skatero (1. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gute Ausrede dafür, dass solche Bilder nie geschossen wurden.



Die Bilder wurden geschossen.


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

We need some ( . Y . )


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

Na dann wirst du ja nichts dagegen haben, eine stichprobe zu schicken, um dies zu bestätigen


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na dann wirst du ja nichts dagegen haben, eine stichprobe zu schicken, um dies zu bestätigen



Nice try !


----------



## Skatero (1. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na dann wirst du ja nichts dagegen haben, eine stichprobe zu schicken, um dies zu bestätigen



Okay werde ich gleich machen. Ich suche nur noch ein Gutes raus und frage das Fotomodel.


----------



## Skatero (1. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Na dann wirst du ja nichts dagegen haben, eine stichprobe zu schicken, um dies zu bestätigen



Okay werde ich gleich machen. Ich suche nur noch ein Gutes raus und frage das Fotomodel.


----------



## Dominau (1. November 2010)

Sündiger! O.o


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

so bin jetzt off hadde bro`s


----------



## Skatero (1. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier habe ich einen tollen Ausschnitt aus einem der Fotos. Wie ihr sehen könnt, trägt die Person keine Kleider und es ist nur nackte Haut zu sehen.


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

Weise Entscheidung, weise entscheidung.
Gut Nacht


----------



## Dominau (1. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> so bin jetzt off hadde bro`s



High Five, bro!


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

...wie ich sehe ist diese Foto echt und von daher kriegst du meine Bestätigung, in Besitz von nackfotos zu sein.

Jezz ruf ich die Bullen an


----------



## Skatero (1. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ...wie ich sehe ist diese Foto echt und von daher kriegst du meine Bestätigung, in Besitz von nackfotos zu sein.
> 
> Jezz ruf ich die Bullen an



Wieso sollte ich keine Nacktfotos besitzen dürfen?


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

Nun, weil im Nachbardorf ein Lehrer mit einer Schülerin im Internet Fotos ausgetauscht haben, welche sie nackt zeigen sollte. Dies kam in die Presse und es wurde einen regionalen Wirbel erzeugt. Da ich zu diesem zeitpunkt in dieser Schule ging, weiss ich: Auf den Fotos war sie nicht nackt (nein ich hab sie ned zu gesicht bekommen. Dass sagen verlässlichere Quellen als Zeitung). Und ihm wurde gekündigt.


----------



## Dominau (1. November 2010)

das candie pop theme von buffed ruleZz einfach <3


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

<Leergefegt


----------



## Onico (2. November 2010)

Hiho Leute, nun ist es wieder Zeit für....


----------



## Petersburg (2. November 2010)

FREI BIER?!


----------



## Thoor (2. November 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> FREI BIER?!



ALLES MEINS!


----------



## Dominau (2. November 2010)

Ok.. thoor trinkt sein bier..
aber was macht der rest?


----------



## Zonalar (3. November 2010)

Der Rest realisiert, das der profane Alltag wieder begonnen hat, und man zeitig schlafen muss


----------



## Jester (3. November 2010)

So ein Quatsch! Haben grad den 17. eines Kumpels gefeiert! 
Morgen auch erst um 10 in der Schule sein müssen, entspannte Sache.


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2010)

nabend ihr eierköpfe


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FM6de2FYRgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



einfach zu geil


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2010)

fail ...


----------



## mookuh (3. November 2010)

abend


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2010)

Btw heute Weltmännertag \o/ 
Hail to the King, baby !


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> fail ...


?


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ?



das ist mies zusammen geschnitten...


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> das ist mies zusammen geschnitten...


gibt schlimmere youtube poops und ich finds lustig.


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2010)

ich find das video lustig wo bvb im elfmeter gegen die kickers aus offebach rausfliegt sehr amüsant


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> gibt schlimmere youtube poops und ich finds lustig.



Brille, komm mal wieder ICQ online


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille, komm mal wieder ICQ online


Wie gesagt, seit das neue ICQ drauf ist, geht einloggen nich mehr, bzw bleibt hängen, und wenn ich n älteres draufziehe logts nicht ein, bis ich das neue upgegradet hab >_<


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2010)

icq disst dich !
es will dich nicht haben =O


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, seit das neue ICQ drauf ist, geht einloggen nich mehr, bzw bleibt hängen, und wenn ich n älteres draufziehe logts nicht ein, bis ich das neue upgegradet hab >_<



Dafür gibt es abhilfe

http://www.chip.de/downloads/ICQ-Update-Patch_32135158.html


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2010)

oder msn/skype 
oder wenn du ganz kuhl bist buschfunk


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> icq disst dich !
> es will dich nicht haben =O


janz ruhig, wenn ich mit dir reden will komm ich schon noch mit ner banane zu deinem käfig 


Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es abhilfe
> 
> http://www.chip.de/downloads/ICQ-Update-Patch_32135158.html


bah, jetzt muss ich auch noch was dafür tun^^ da bleib ich bei msn


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2010)

> bah, jetzt muss ich auch noch was dafür tun^^ da bleib ich bei msn



Aber da bin ich nicht on!  

... weil msn schrott ist, aber das nur so nebenbei.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber da bin ich nicht on!
> 
> ... weil msn schrott ist, aber das nur so nebenbei.


alles schrott, aber msn lief bei mir bisher immer rund, von daher


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2010)

Buschfunk < all


----------



## mookuh (3. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> alles schrott, aber msn lief bei mir bisher immer rund, von daher



icq ist trotzdem besser


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> alles schrott, aber msn lief bei mir bisher immer rund, von daher



in ICQ hast du micha, Lachi, LoD, Micha, Skatero etc. etc. etc.

Punkt für ICQ, ICQ wins. Mach hinne ><


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2010)

Xfire wins. WIN WIN WIN.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> in ICQ hast du micha, Lachi, LoD, Micha, Skatero etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Punkt für ICQ, ICQ wins. Mach hinne ><


heute sicher nichmehr^^
btw warum 2x micha o_O
und wo ist alko?? der verdient mehr als ein etc


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> heute sicher nichmehr^^
> btw warum 2x micha o_O
> und wo ist alko?? der verdient mehr als ein etc



Das erste Micha ohne a bitte... xD

Alko ist unwichtig. :S


----------



## mookuh (3. November 2010)

In ICQ ist jeder


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2010)

me too 
aber ich kann keine bilder oder so mehr bekommen oder verschieken 
nicht so cremig


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2010)

moin


----------



## mookuh (3. November 2010)

LACHMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANN


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2010)

MOOOOOOOOOOKUUUUUUUUH &#9829;


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2010)

SPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONGGGGGGGEEBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## Thoor (3. November 2010)

Totti ist so ne gottverdammte Drama Queen... der gehört echt vom Platz gestellt....


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2010)

bayern 4:0
da darf ich mir ja morgen wieder sprüche anhören..


----------



## Onico (3. November 2010)

OOONNNNNNIIICCCCCCOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ?


----------



## Soladra (3. November 2010)

Hi Leutz


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> bayern 4:0
> da darf ich mir ja morgen wieder sprüche anhören..



Der einzigste Verein Deutschlands, der in der Champions League etwas schafft...


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> OOONNNNNNIIICCCCCCOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ?



Nein onico jetzt nicht ..


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2010)

Es heisst "einzige".
6, setzen!


----------



## mookuh (3. November 2010)

Solaadraaaaaaaaa


----------



## Soladra (3. November 2010)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Es heisst "einzige".
> 6, setzen!



owned !
anti bayern flosse 
\o


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Es heisst "einzige".
> 6, setzen!



Ruhe Bär


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> anti bayern flosse


ich geb nur trainfives


----------



## Onico (3. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein onico jetzt nicht ..


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich geb nur trainfives



0h ok ...

anti bayern trainfive



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2010)

van gaal beeft sich mit dem interviewer


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2010)

nix mit anti-bayern, fußballergebnisse sind mir herzlichst egal


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2010)

mach es doch dem frieden willen wegen


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> anti bayern trainfive



Die Bayern, die immer noch besser sind, als gewisse Schalker mit 200 Millionen Schulden, einem Trainer und Manager der derzeit voll auf die Fresse fällt und einer Mannschaft, die einfach nichts drauf hat. Schalke - 2. Liga anyone?


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Bayern, die immer noch besser sind, als gewisse Schalker mit 200 Millionen Schulden, einem Trainer und Manager der derzeit voll auf die Fresse fällt und einer Mannschaft, die einfach nichts drauf hat. Schalke - 2. Liga anyone?



wer hat dich den jetzt wieder gefragt 

2te Liga hat nur vorteile :....
Montags schön im Freetv
Trikos sind billiger
karten sind billiger


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wer hat dich den jetzt wieder gefragt
> 
> 2te Liga hat nur vorteile :....
> Montags schön im Freetv
> ...



Lizenzentzug heißt dann erst einmal vierte Liga und Schalke wird die nächsten zehn Jahre die Luft der 1. Liga nicht mehr schnuppern dürfen...


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2010)

omg...


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> omg...



Tja, das ist eine Möglichkeit was Pleite 04 passieren kann bei einem Abstieg. Abgesehen davon, dass Spieler wie Raul, Metzelder, Neuer, Huntelaar, Jurado etc. etc. etc. den Verein verlassen werden hihi  

Magath ist ja auch selbst daran schuld... warum wird er nur wieder FM-Coverstar...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. November 2010)

hm wenn der thread zugeht klingelt mein wecker 

gn8


----------



## Soladra (3. November 2010)

Gute Nacht, ichbinnichtschuld


----------



## Thoor (3. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wer hat dich den jetzt wieder gefragt
> 
> 2te Liga hat nur vorteile :....
> Montags schön im Freetv
> ...



Spielerfrauen sind billiger.


----------



## Dominau (4. November 2010)

nacht@ all


----------



## Ptolemeus (4. November 2010)

gudde nacht


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. November 2010)

Mupf.


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

FIRST 

na alles kosher bei euch?


----------



## Vrocas (4. November 2010)

guten moin


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

heute friseur


----------



## Vrocas (4. November 2010)

Da war ich auch vor ner woche.

Da geh ich nie wieder hin :<

Meine schönen langen haare... alle fort


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

meine sind wieder perfekt in form gebracht


----------



## Vrocas (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Finde das bild so genial


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

ich war noch nie beim friseur :>


----------



## Jester (4. November 2010)

Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer!
Lauschen wir doch den illustren Melodeien des großen Prinz Pi!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hVF5vnbE0Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

erinnert mich daran, dass ich heute einen typ mit nem KIZ notenständer pullover gesehen hab :O


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich war noch nie beim friseur :>



So siehst du auch aus *fg*


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So siehst du auch aus *fg*



aber immer noch besser als du ;>


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> aber immer noch besser als du ;>



Da hast du wohl definitiv Recht.


----------



## Gerti (4. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> heute friseur



Haare selber schneiden/rasieren ftw 
Kostet auch nix!


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl definitiv Recht.



sieg \o

:*


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sieg \o
> 
> :*



Es ist nur die Wahrheit


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich war noch nie beim friseur :>



Wieso verwechseln eigentlich soviele Typen Männlichkeit mit Körperverwahrlosung ?


----------



## Vrocas (4. November 2010)

Kennt jemand nen guten Horrorfilm?


----------



## Jester (4. November 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Kennt jemand nen guten Horrorfilm?



Jap.


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Kennt jemand nen guten Horrorfilm?



Lachis letztes Familien Weinachten


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wieso verwechseln eigentlich soviele Typen Männlichkeit mit Körperverwahrlosung ?



Wer sagt denn, dass er seinen Körper verwahrlost? Und vor allem: Wie kommst du darauf? Nur weil du dir jedes einzelne Haar irgendwo entfernen lässt, muss das längst nicht jeder tun.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist nur die Wahrheit




dafür hast du innere schönheit,hasi &#9829;



Olliruh schrieb:


> Wieso verwechseln eigentlich soviele Typen Männlichkeit mit Körperverwahrlosung ?



körperverwahrlosung weil man nicht zum friseur geht?  alter .. 
haare wachsen lassen /=/ nicht mehr duschen gehen,nicht mehr die fingernägel schneiden,usw.


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dafür hast du innere schönheit,hasi &#9829;



schön gesagt


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> schön gesagt



natürlich ;>


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> körperverwahrlosung weil man nicht zum friseur geht?  alter ..
> haare wachsen lassen /=/ nicht mehr duschen gehen,nicht mehr die fingernägel schneiden,usw.



extrem lange haare gehören für mich dazu ...
sagen wir aber dem ellbogen wirds gewöhnugsbedürftig


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> extrem lange haare gehören für mich dazu ...
> sagen wir aber dem ellbogen wirds gewöhnugsbedürftig



haha 

dann sollten wir beide uns wohl niemals in echt treffen, nicht das du mich dann noch ankotzt :>


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> natürlich ;>







Olliruh schrieb:


> extrem lange haare gehören für mich dazu ...
> sagen wir aber dem ellbogen wirds gewöhnugsbedürftig



Und trotzdem gibt es genügend Leute, die darauf keinen Wert legen und lieber lange Haare tragen.


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

hab ich ja nix gegen ...
& ich kotz auch nicht von zulangen haaren...
da hab ich zuviele experten in meiner klasse .D
und solange die gekämmt sind und regelmäßig gewaschen werden passt das schon  
aber lange haare + ungewaschen + ungekämmt = nicht so toll zum ansehen


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

das gleiche kann aber auch schon bei kürzeren haaren unschön sein :>

und nur zu meiner verteidigung, ich wasche mir die haare regelmäßig :X


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das gleiche kann aber auch schon bei kürzeren haaren unschön sein :>
> 
> und nur zu meiner verteidigung, ich wasche mir die haare regelmäßig :X



Regelmäßig bei Metalheads: Einmal vor Weihnachten.


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das gleiche kann aber auch schon bei kürzeren haaren unschön sein :>
> 
> und nur zu meiner verteidigung, ich wasche mir die haare regelmäßig :X



regelmäßig ?
1mal in der woche ist auch regelmäßig 

naja ok 
reallife treff flosse 
\o


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Regelmäßig bei Metalheads: Einmal vor Weihnachten.



vorurteil!
leute die metal hören, und lange haare haben, haben zu 95% sehr gepflegte und schöne haare! die sehen dann nur so am arsch aus nach 3 tage festival oder einem konzert :S


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> vorurteil!
> leute die metal hören, und lange haare haben, haben zu 95% sehr gepflegte und schöne haare! die sehen dann nur so am arsch aus nach 3 tage festival oder einem konzert :S



War doch nur ein Scherz Lachi ^^ 

Ich weiß doch, dass deine Haare sehr gepflegt sind.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

\o @olli


und ein:weiß ich doch @razyl


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

Mein Gott lachi du bist extrem fame hier 


http://www.schuelervz.net/Profile/A1GF71VxnLmK2MjCf4F6umX9oU5lzEwZyiHV5jJ4x2Q
TITTEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mein Gott lachi du bist extrem fame hier



natürlich ;>


----------



## Vrocas (4. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mein Gott lachi du bist extrem fame hier
> 
> 
> http://www.schuelerv...zEwZyiHV5jJ4x2Q
> TITTEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Die sieht aber nicht wirklich danach aus


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> natürlich ;>



Lachi ist halt der Spammer hier...


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachi ist halt der Spammer hier...



war ich mal!


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> war ich mal!



Es gibt genügend Beweise, dass du auch noch heute spammst!


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Die sieht aber nicht wirklich danach aus



P.S: dezent unteren Bildrand versteckt aber immernoch drauf und nich abgeschnitten


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es gibt genügend Beweise, dass du auch noch heute spammst!



post it or gtfo!


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> post it or gtfo!



Dein Postcounter! DAM DAM DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dein Postcounter! DAM DAM DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM



sagte der mit 20k posts :<


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sagte der mit 20k posts :<



dafür musste er sachen machen auf die er nicht stolz ist 

@ Vrocas adde mal bei svz


----------



## BlizzLord (4. November 2010)

Hab grade 3x auf ne Fliege eingeschlagen und sie ist einfach weggeflogen.

Nerf Fliegen...


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Hab grade 3x auf ne Fliege eingeschlagen und sie ist einfach weggeflogen.
> 
> Nerf Fliegen...



du solltest mal ein Fitnessstudio besuchen...


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sagte der mit 20k posts :<



Die stehen da aus puren Zufall



Olliruh schrieb:


> dafür musste er sachen machen auf die er nicht stolz ist



Ist mir neu...


----------



## BlizzLord (4. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> du solltest mal ein Fitnessstudio besuchen...



Die Fliege war full t11 da hilft mir auch ein Fitnessstudio nicht weiter.


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist mir neu...



du hast es genossen :O

kranker perversling


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Die Fliege war full t11 da hilft mir auch ein Fitnessstudio nicht weiter.



Bubble + Ruhestein?


----------



## BlizzLord (4. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bubble + Ruhestein?



Auf CD grad bei der Spinne benutzt. QQ
Ich glaub die Fliege wartet nur darauf mich aus dem Hinterhalt zu übe...


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> du hast es genossen :O
> 
> kranker perversling



Ich versteh immer noch nicht....

Drück dich vllt. ein bisschen deutlicher aus.


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Auf CD grad bei der Spinne benutzt. QQ
> Ich glaub die Fliege wartet nur darauf mich aus dem Hinterhalt zu übe...



mhhh 
warte ich log eben um dann klär ich das 

warte spinne owned doch fliege oder? 
dann hast du nur noch ein problem und mit dem epischen flammenwerfer dürfte die spinne auch bald hinüber sein


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die stehen da aus puren Zufall




jaja


----------



## Rayon (4. November 2010)

Die Fliege im God of War-Style zu vernichten > all.


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

übern kopf in 2 spalten?

ich steh da mehr auf die saw methode


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> jaja



Ja 

Die war dann einfach... so da. Halt :<


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

Es passierte alles so schnell


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Die war dann einfach... so da. Halt :<



kaum hat sich der kleine razy angemeldet hatte er auch schon einfach so 20k posts .. :S


----------



## BlizzLord (4. November 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Die Fliege im God of War-Style zu vernichten > all.



Ich hab sie Episch in 2 Teile zerstückelt!
(Nachdem sie mich 7x zusammengeschlagen hat...)
Gnahaha!

Und als nächstes ist die Spinne dranne!


----------



## Vrocas (4. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dafür musste er sachen machen auf die er nicht stolz ist
> 
> @ Vrocas adde mal bei svz



hö wtf was soll ich adden?


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> hö wtf was soll ich adden?



DU ADDEST MICH BEI SCHÜLERVERZEICHNISS


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> kaum hat sich der kleine razy angemeldet hatte er auch schon einfach so 20k posts .. :S



Genau so wars! :S


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau so wars! :S



das würde dir nicht mal skatero glauben!


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau so wars! :S



Und jetzt denkt jeder du wärst ein fetter nerd ... 

ich sammel spenden um deinen postcount zu verkleinern ...
vllt zahlt das ja die krankenkasse 
dann sagst du das ist schlimmer als irgendein mobbing 
und schon bist du die los


----------



## BlizzLord (4. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau so wars! :S



Du lässt doch Sklaven deine Spampost schreiben!

Ich zeig dich an!


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das würde dir nicht mal skatero glauben!



Aber sicherlich Micha, der ist nämlich gläubig. 



Olliruh schrieb:


> Und jetzt denkt jeder du wärst ein fetter nerd ...



Vorurteil... 



BlizzLord schrieb:


> Du lässt doch Sklaven deine Spampost schreiben!
> 
> Ich zeig dich an!



Noin  
LACHI WARS!


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

micha ist zu gutgläubig(hähä) um uns zu verarschen!

und ich schreibe hier gar nichts für dich :X


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> micha ist zu gutgläubig(hähä) um uns zu verarschen!
> 
> und ich schreibe hier gar nichts für dich :X



und damit basta !


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> micha ist zu gutgläubig(hähä) um uns zu verarschen!
> 
> und ich schreibe hier gar nichts für dich :X



Micha ist Christ. Das sollte alle Diskussionen beenden.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

und dafür wird er uns morgen ganz doll lieb haben wenn er das liest


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und dafür wird er uns morgen ganz doll lieb haben wenn er das liest



Ach, Micha kann doch gar nicht lesen :S


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Micha ist Christ. Das sollte alle Diskussionen beenden.



keine Vorurteile


----------



## Vrocas (4. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> DU ADDEST MICH BEI SCHÜLERVERZEICHNISS



Hö wo bist du?


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

http://www.schuelervz.net/Profile/A1GF71VxnLmK2MjCf4F6uhohneZ88W8-WP7oVEcWwZ8

kabumm *tauch auf aus der dunkelheit*

hier haste was zum adden


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

phönix ... HAGEN ... phönix HAGEN .. phönix HAGEN <3


----------



## Arosk (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und dafür wird er uns morgen ganz doll lieb haben wenn er das liest



*insert random picture here*


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> *insert random picture here*



arosk mit der mona trolllisa <3


----------



## Arosk (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

kennt jmd phönix hagen ? 
nein niemand


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

was für ein schönes bild :O


----------



## Arosk (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> was für ein schönes bild :O






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

wer hat den das pokemon mit der e_gitarre als pic ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist schon ziemlich epic, diese art zur fortbewegung :>


----------



## Arosk (4. November 2010)

Immerhin gehts Benzin nicht aus wie beim Jet-Ski xD


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

laufen ist noch epischer 
oder sich von meiner bio/technik lehrerin tragen zu lassen 
sie drückt 75kilo =O


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> lehrerin



ganz sicher?


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ganz sicher?



JA wir nennen sie nicht umsonst kante 

kennt niemand phönix hagen?


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ganz sicher?



Vielleicht ist sie ein Mittelding... you know.. :S


----------



## Arosk (4. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ganz sicher?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> JA wir nennen sie nicht umsonst kante



aww.. was für eine glückliche lehrerin

@ arosk
wer kann den jungen hier bitte nicht verstehen?


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

und aus diesem grund hat mein kumpel ne externe 1terrabite festplatte voller pornos !


----------



## Arosk (4. November 2010)

Garnicht, hab alles aufm Laptop und der ist 24/7 on da dort TS Server druff läuft und der streamed auch mitm Terminalserver.... Auf Deutsch: BACKUPS xD


----------



## Vrocas (4. November 2010)

Hier ich hatte das rockerditto mal als Ava :S


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Hier ich hatte das rockerditto mal als Ava :S



Und bei Svz?
haste das da immer noch?


----------



## Vrocas (4. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Und bei Svz?
> haste das da immer noch?



jo


----------



## Arosk (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (4. November 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wtf was hastn du für ne große hand o0


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

Dr.Ogen NicolazloO interessant 
an deiner stelle würd ich austellen das ich sehe das du auf meiner seite warst  

kann unangenehm werden :3


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

JETZT MUss DU MICH NUR NOCH ANNEHMEN    !!!!


----------



## Vrocas (4. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dr.Ogen NicolazloO interessant
> an deiner stelle würd ich austellen das ich sehe das du auf meiner seite warst
> 
> kann unangenehm werden :3



Whai denn däs?


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Whai denn däs?



weil du beim stalken schnell erwischt wirst


----------



## Arosk (4. November 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Wtf was hastn du für ne große hand o0



Meine passt genau rein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=15S0g8pG6HU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Meine passt genau rein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ALT !!!!! !!!!! !!!


...because the badboy look is for pussys... 

rapist glasses & I kill people ist besser


----------



## Arosk (4. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ALT !!!!! !!!!! !!!
> 
> 
> ...because the badboy look is for pussys...
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-qMHNFOtjYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vrocas (4. November 2010)

mir is soo boring...


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fXk1TIKe6KQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



!

ein freundliches danke an skatero :S


----------



## Vrocas (4. November 2010)

Ach bin pennen, nacht...


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2010)

Hm....

Abend? :S


----------



## Manoroth (6. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm....
> 
> Abend? :S



guten abend razyl^^

was is den hier kaputt das der thread so tot is?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m-q39YehBHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (6. November 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> guten abend razyl^^
> 
> was is den hier kaputt das der thread so tot is?



Es liegt an den neuen Leuten!


----------



## Manoroth (6. November 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es liegt an den neuen Leuten!



jawohl! und die illuminaten haben die neuen ins forum eingeschleust!


----------



## BlizzLord (6. November 2010)

Welche neuen!?

VERBRENNT SIE!


----------



## Jester (6. November 2010)

Guten Abend.
Haben grad Jackass 3D gesehen, herrlicher Film! Als Höhepunkt hatte dann noch irgendjemand in die Ecke des Kinos gekotzt! 

Und achja, wenn ihr schon berliner Musik postet, dann doch wirklich gute Musik.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zfQJ6-9W7tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vrocas (6. November 2010)

Hihoooo


----------



## Vrocas (6. November 2010)

Hallo...?


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. November 2010)

Abend


----------



## Dweencore (6. November 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Vrocas (6. November 2010)

Huhuu


----------



## Kartonics (6. November 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Erz1 (6. November 2010)

Guten Abend. 
ich glaub , mein zahnarzt will mich abhängig machen..


----------



## Onico (6. November 2010)

Hallo ihr (:


----------



## Vrocas (7. November 2010)

moin moin

Morgen erster Praktikumstag und gleichzeitig geburtstag


----------



## Dweencore (7. November 2010)

Nabend

Ahhh morgen wieder Schule :/


----------



## Vrocas (7. November 2010)

Heute hat mich ingame ein GM angeschrieben ich hätte jemanden beleidigt blabla da sagte ich ja es hat seine Gründe wenn ich jemanden beleidige er daraufhin ich solle doch dann ein Ticket schreiben, dann schrieb ich ihm dass die Chateinträge doch nach 3 Tagen eigentlich verfallen 

da hat er erstma dumm geguckt


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Nabend 

1. Geiles Wochenende (  )
a) Viele,viele,viele,viele,viele neue Anziehsachen
b) Schalke hat gewonnen 
c) HSV hat auf die Fresse bekommen
d) Jetzt Ema`s

2. 3Tage bis zu meinem Gebby

3. Fast wieder ne Ische am Start 

4. TITTTTTTTTTTTTTTEN


----------



## Jester (7. November 2010)

Nächste Woche 3 Klausuren.
Nächste Woche Call of Duty Black Ops.
Prioritäten müssen gesetzt werden, Soldier!


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

mhh schreib ne pro/contra argumentation 
hielft mir immer


----------



## nemø (7. November 2010)

Was loooooos?


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Was loooooos?



TIT


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

[stille]


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

TEN
[Erleichterung]


----------



## nemø (7. November 2010)

Die persischen Kriege und ihre Auswirkungen auf die Entwicklung des Mittelmeerraumes. Das ist mal geil!


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Die persischen Kriege und ihre Auswirkungen auf die Entwicklung des Mittelmeerraumes. Das ist mal geil!



Das Paarungsverhalten der Süd taiwanesischen Bergameise in Bezug auf die Klimatemperatur der Bergpapel und der Vergleich zu dem Paarungsverhalten der Nordtaiwanesischen Wüstenakazie


----------



## Vrocas (7. November 2010)

Dein Auge brennt


----------



## Jester (7. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> mhh schreib ne pro/contra argumentation
> hielft mir immer



Hehe Quatsch! Schreib nur Erdkunde und Kunst, sowie Latein am Samstag. 
Muss eigentlich für keins der Fächer wirklich viel lernen, d.h. ich werd ab dem 9. erstmal anständig den Singleplayer durchzocken um dann den Mulitplayer zu rocken. Genuss in seiner höchsten Form.


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Dein Auge brennt



Quelle ?


----------



## nemø (7. November 2010)

Schule ist einfach viel zu oft. Viel viel zu oft. Warum kann man Sachen nicht anders lernen ?


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Schule ist einfach viel zu oft. Viel viel zu oft. Warum kann man Sachen nicht anders lernen ?



weil 99% der leute sie dann garnet lernen würden  

aber ich hasse sie auch & ich hasse sie so sehr das ich mir viel mühe gebe nicht hängen zu bleiben weil noch 1jahr halte ich net aus


----------



## Soladra (7. November 2010)

ich hab Fieber und kotzerei und meine eltern schicken mich hin.


----------



## Jester (7. November 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> ich hab Fieber und kotzerei und meine eltern schicken mich hin.



Kotz deine Lehrer an. Do it for teh lulz!


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> ich hab Fieber und kotzerei und meine eltern schicken mich hin.



meine eltern würden mich sogar mit meinem kopf unterm arm hinschicken


----------



## nemø (7. November 2010)

Meine nicht. Ich will auch nicht hängen bleiben, aber immo ist elfte Klasse mit so vielen prüfungen plus Führerschein so nah nacheinander krass viel.

Edit: Meine Eltern sind grade noch so herzlich, als dass ich, wenn's mir nicht gut geht, auch wirklich nicht hinmuss.
Aber kranke leute im unterricht kotzen mich an, sinnbildlich....


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Meine nicht. Ich will auch nicht hängen bleiben, aber immo ist elfte Klasse mit so vielen prüfungen plus Führerschein so nah nacheinander krass viel.



1st G8 Jahrgang ist auch nicht so cremig, drecks doppel jahrgang


----------



## Vrocas (7. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Kotz deine Lehrer an. Do it for teh lulz!



Do it for teh lulz

Das is lustik


----------



## nemø (7. November 2010)

G8 ist doch diese Kacke mit gestauchtem Lernplan und so? Das ist nichtmal ansatzweise cremig, dass ist, imho purer Bullshit.


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> G8 ist doch diese Kacke mit gestauchtem Lernplan und so? Das ist nichtmal ansatzweise cremig, dass ist, imho purer Bullshit.



ach ! Bist du da alleine draufgekommen


----------



## nemø (7. November 2010)

Nein, papi hat mir geholfen, ich bin dumm! *schlägt sich an den Kopf, woraufhin ein hohles Knallen ertönt*


----------



## Jester (7. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 1st G8 Jahrgang ist auch nicht so cremig, drecks doppel jahrgang



Letzter G9 Jahrgang. Wir lachen herzlich über euren Streß! Wobei die G8tler, zumindest auf unserer Schule, unsagbar unfähig sind, trotz volleren Lehrplänen.


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Letzter G9 Jahrgang. Wir lachen herzlich über euren Streß! Wobei die G8tler, zumindest auf unserer Schule, unsagbar unfähig sind, trotz volleren Lehrplänen.



nicht trotz volleren lehrplänen, sondern wegen (!) volleren lehrplänen


----------



## Onico (7. November 2010)

Guten Abend (:


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Guten Abend (:



Nabend 

hast du heut nicht schonmal hallo gesagt?


----------



## nemø (7. November 2010)

Ich dachte die Lehrpläne sind geleert worden. Also das, was die G9ler zu viel lernen ist rausgeschnitten oder so.


----------



## Onico (7. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> hast du heut nicht schonmal hallo gesagt?



Nicht das ich wüsste o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

Wo sindn all die total knorken Leute hin?
Lachi du hipper Typ, schreib mal was!


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüsste o.O



mysteriös


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wo sindn all die total knorken Leute hin?
> Lachi du hipper Typ, schreib mal was!



schon hier brille!
bin grade damit beschäftigt über die EMAs zu lachen


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> schon hier brille!
> bin grade damit beschäftigt über die EMAs zu lachen


Son Crap geb ich mir gar nicht erst^^
Btw: Die verbesserte Sig ist sowas von epic!


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wo sindn all die total knorken Leute hin?
> Lachi du hipper Typ, schreib mal was!



MUSS! MILEY! CYRUS! ANSCHAUEN!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Son Crap geb ich mir gar nicht erst^^
> Btw: Die verbesserte Sig ist sowas von epic!



wollte ich eigentlich auch nicht, aber was man da sieht ist einfach köstlich 

alko ist einfach ein gott auf dem gebiet der hüte ;>


----------



## Skatero (7. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Btw: Die verbesserte Sig ist sowas von epic!



Meine Version wäre besser gewesen, aber er wollte sie nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

lol xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> MUSS! MILEY! CYRUS! ANSCHAUEN!


ich glaube bei blade wird dann gleich etwas sehr sehr böses im Zimmer passieren, wofür Gott wieder eine kleine Katze tötet!


----------



## nemø (7. November 2010)

Typ....


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich glaube bei blade wird dann gleich etwas sehr sehr böses im Zimmer passieren, wofür Gott wieder eine kleine Katze tötet!



DIE! IST! HALT! VOLL! TOLL! :S

So, nun im Ernst:

Hi Brille, komm ICQ online.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Meine Version wäre besser gewesen, aber er wollte sie nicht.


post pl0x
@ nemo: ahja^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Irgendwie fand ich Rhiana geiler *___*


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2010)

die frauen bei den emas sind alle so grottenhässlich o_O
nichtmal die olle von paramore sieht noch gut aus, und die war mal süß


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die frauen bei den emas sind alle so grottenhässlich o_O
> nichtmal die olle von paramore sieht noch gut aus, und die war mal süß



ohh

*taschentuch reich*


----------



## Onico (7. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> mysteriös



Angst?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hi Brille, komm ICQ online.


Immer noch nicht drauf, morgen mach ich das mal^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ohh
> 
> *taschentuch reich*



weiche aus meinem bereich, du schakal!


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht drauf, morgen mach ich das mal^^



Brave Brille <3


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> weiche aus meinem bereich, du schakal!



schalker : ja
schakal : nein


----------



## Skatero (7. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> post pl0x
> @ nemo: ahja^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> schalker : ja
> schakal : nein



jounge, kennst du buddy nicht?

und auf schalke sollte man nicht stolz sein, btw. auf fußball allgemein nicht


----------



## Onico (7. November 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha, wie geil xD


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwLXjD62LE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Onico (7. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Was willst du damit sagen?



Miley Cyrus > all


----------



## Onico (7. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Miley Cyrus > all



Aha...


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Miley Cyrus > all



nothing more to say.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wtf
Gabs nich mal so ne Sendung mit Maximalpigmentierten, wo auch einer so aus ner Mütze geguckt hat? Wurde glaub ich auch mal bei Drawn Together verarscht :S


----------



## Onico (7. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nothing more to say.



Ich freu mich ja eher, wenn Linkin Park performed (:


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> wtf
> Gabs nich mal so ne Sendung mit Maximalpigmentierten, wo auch einer so aus ner Mütze geguckt hat? Wurde glaub ich auch mal bei Drawn Together verarscht :S



das du dich daran noch erinnerst..


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

ja jetzt wo du es sagst


----------



## Onico (7. November 2010)

LINKIN PARK !!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Ich freu mich ja eher, wenn Linkin Park performed (:



die band ist langweilig und live noch langweiliger


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

!!!


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> LINKIN PARK !!!!



!!!!!!


----------



## Jester (7. November 2010)

Miley und Justin! <3


----------



## Onico (7. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die band ist langweilig und live noch langweiliger



/ignore ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das du dich daran noch erinnerst..


Du weisst welche ich meine oder?^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2010)

do it!


ja, tu ich brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> /ignore ?


who the fuck r u anyway?


----------



## Onico (7. November 2010)

Ich würde so gerne mit Justin chatten, der wird sicher voll zugespammt ...

EDIT: Brille, was meinst duuu?


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

chatroulette


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Ich würde so gerne mit Justin chatten, der wird sicher voll zugespammt ...
> 
> EDIT: Brille, was meinst duuu?


Als ob es einen Lachmann interessiert, wenn ein Onico ihn ignoriert


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Als ob es einen Lachmann interessiert, wenn ein Onico ihn ignoriert



aber wen interessiert schon Lachmann ?


----------



## Onico (7. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Als ob es einen Lachmann interessiert, wenn ein Onico ihn ignoriert



Ich ignoriere ja nur seinen Post...


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2010)

genau, ich bin fame genug!


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> genau, ich bin fame genug!



wofür?


----------



## Onico (7. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> chatroulette



Ich will doch keine Würstchen sehen....


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Ich ignoriere ja nur seinen Post...


/ignore


Olliruh schrieb:


> aber wen interessiert schon Lachmann ?


alle knorken Leute! 


DER schrieb:


> genau, ich bin fame genug!


Fick ja!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wofür?



um es verschmerzen zu können von irgendwelchen leuten ignoriert zu werden ;>


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Ich will doch keine Würstchen sehen....



dachte du wolltest J.P sehen?


----------



## Onico (7. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dachte du wolltest J.P sehen?



Ja, eben, der hat keins....


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> um es verschmerzen zu können von irgendwelchen leuten ignoriert zu werden ;>



da reicht ein dickes selbst bewusstsein


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> da reicht ein dickes selbst bewusstsein


Das hast du offenbar nicht :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> da reicht ein dickes selbst bewusstsein



und wenn man fame genug ist, wie ich, muss man sein riesiges selbstbewusst sein nicht mit solchen unwichtigen sachen nerven


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Ja, eben, der hat keins....



aber er ist eins


----------



## Onico (7. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> aber er ist eins



Hmm........


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Hmm........



.....mmh


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Einer Fliege oder so sagen sie sollte Kameras in der Mädchenumkleide anbringen
> 
> was würdest du machen wenn deine arme und beine vertauscht sind ?



Warum traut sich Olli nicht selbst in die umkleide? Kein Selbtbewusstsein? Und warum muss er Mädels überhaupt in der Umkleide beobachten? Nicht genug Selbstbewusstsein um normal zum Schuss zu kommen?
/discuss


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Warum traut sich Olli nicht selbst in die umkleide? Kein Selbtbewusstsein? Und warum muss er Mädels überhaupt in der Umkleide beobachten? Nicht genug Selbstbewusstsein um normal zum Schuss zu kommen?
> /discuss



1. War das das erst beste was mir eingefallen ist
2. Man(n) kann ja nicht überall sein & brauch auch was für unterwegs (oder falls keine ische mehr am start ist)
3. ich denke ich habe schon oft genug einen weggesteckt 

/discuss closed


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 1. War das das erst beste was mir eingefallen ist
> 2. Man(n) kann ja nicht überall sein & brauch auch was für unterwegs (oder falls keine ische mehr am start ist)
> 3. ich denke ich habe schon oft genug einen weggesteckt
> 
> /discuss closed


1. Spricht nicht grade für dich *fg*
2. Ische... rofl 
3. Astlöcher zählen nicht und in der Statistik Männer auch nicht. Sry 
4. Nix closed


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2010)

mit 15 zu behaupten man hätte einen "weggesteckt" grenzt schon an eine sauerei!

schäm dich


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. Spricht nicht grade für dich *fg*
> 2. Ische... rofl
> 3. Astlöcher zählen nicht und in der Statistik Männer auch nicht. Sry
> 4. Nix closed



3. Mhh ich glaube das wird die Zahl der sexuall akte nicht beeinflussen...
	sie bleibt hoch genug
4. Mano


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 3. Mhh ich glaube das wird die Zahl der sexuall akte nicht beeinflussen...
> sie bleibt hoch genug
> 4. Mano


3. Kann mir schon vorstellen wieso... Ferkel.
4. Der ist nicht hier.


----------



## Manoroth (7. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> 4. Der ist nicht hier.



doch bin ich^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mit 15 zu behaupten man hätte einen "weggesteckt" grenzt schon an eine sauerei!
> 
> schäm dich



Neid?


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> doch bin ich^^



mano &#9829;


Olliruh schrieb:


> Neid?



nein, aber ich muss mich damit nicht im internet profilieren \o/


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nein, aber ich muss mich damit nicht im internet profilieren \o/



wenn er es darauf anlegt


----------



## Manoroth (7. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mano &#9829;



Lachi <3


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

so bin weg hadde
& lachi denk über dein verhalten nach !


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wenn er es darauf anlegt



dann geht das immernoch anders! 


Grüne schrieb:


> Haha das war gut
> 
> @ Lachi: Fick ja, Trainfive!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mano! wo warst du die ganze zeit?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

Aber bin dann auch mal weg, bb Leuts


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2010)

tschüss brille ;*

find das ja lustig, 30 seconds to mars ist,laut den emas, besserer rock als ozzy 
auch wenn das neue ozzy album scheiße ist, grenzt das an wahnsinn


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> & lachi denk über dein verhalten nach !



Sagte der Jungspund zum Metalhead.


Guten Abend


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2010)

guten


----------



## Vrocas (8. November 2010)

*Do it for teh lulz!*


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> *Do it for teh lulz!*



Alles Gute Hase :*

\o


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2010)

schokolade...!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2010)

moin


arosk!


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> schokolade...!



100% /sign endlich sagt es mal jmd , du hast es echt auf dem punkt gebracht danke !


----------



## Legendary (8. November 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!! :>


----------



## Vrocas (8. November 2010)

Ach ich vergaß ich wurde ja heute 16


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2010)

dopple post


----------



## Dominau (8. November 2010)

hail buffed !


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2010)

james hetfield als avatar
van canto als titel
ein plüschiges scharf als signatur


es kann nur dominau sein!


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2010)

@ Olli




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das darfst du aber hier nicht posten. Ich hatte mal einen Auszug aus dem Song als Benutzertitel und den musste ich ändern. -____________-


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> @ Olli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt haste mich geowned


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2010)

hab mich schon gefragt ob du deinen damaligen titel aus den lied hattest ;>

btw. schönes neues bild


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2010)

Manche fragen aus diesen quizen sind echte geil


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> hab mich schon gefragt ob du deinen damaligen titel aus den lied hattest ;>
> 
> btw. schönes neues bild



Was potentielle Benutzernamen angeht, ist der Song eine Wundertüte. Aber naja...

BTW: die Firma dankt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2010)

ich musste sogar ein "fick ja" aus meinem buffed profil nehmen .. 

gerne :>


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2010)

Wargh ich stinke ausm Mund...


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wargh ich stinke ausm Mund...



/discuss


----------



## Vrocas (8. November 2010)

Lachmann ist eigentlich garnicht 16, seine eltern haben sich verzählt!!!!11


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Lachmann ist eigentlich garnicht 16, seine eltern haben sich verzählt!!!!11



stimmt, ich bin eigentlich 133,7 jahre alt


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2010)

Jetzt erst mal zu entspannung:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=19dZab1inas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wargh ich stinke ausm Mund...



Wer stinkt denn bitte heutzutage noch aus dem Mund? Aus der Nase oder dem Bauchnabel stinken kommt viel besser.


----------



## Dominau (8. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> james hetfield als avatar
> van canto als titel
> ein plüschiges scharf als signatur
> 
> ...



<3


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2010)

das schaf hast du von soladra geklaut,dominau :<


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2010)

teste grad wie lange zähne überleben ohne sauber gemacht zu werden


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2010)

und wie läufts?


----------



## Dominau (8. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das schaf hast du von soladra geklaut,dominau :<



habs von einem anderen forum geklaut!


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und wie läufts?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Lachmann ist eigentlich garnicht 16, seine eltern haben sich verzählt!!!!11



bei icq hat der ja schon derbe nicht gelohnt aber hier.. .


----------



## Dominau (8. November 2010)

arosk hat ne kleine hand :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> habs von einem anderen forum geklaut!




das schaf ist wohl total trendy grade :O



Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.bleh.at/i...e-hand-here.jpg



*highfive*


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2010)

war die einzigste hand wo man mit rechts highfive gibt, ansonsten sind im internet alle für linkshänder gemacht :<


----------



## Vrocas (8. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> stimmt, ich bin eigentlich 133,7 jahre alt



0wned :S
woher hast du die Sombreros ?

gegooglet?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> war die einzigste hand wo man mit rechts highfive gibt, ansonsten sind im internet alle für linkshänder gemacht :<



naja, ich bin linkshänder, von daher hättest du schon eins der normalen nehmen können 



ich verrate doch nicht meine quellen,vrocas


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2010)

ich hab mein avatar dem trend angepasst


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2010)

we are sombrero legion!


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2010)

hier sogar mal in großer ausführung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2010)

Lachi findet btw Person XY recht "hawt"


----------



## Vrocas (8. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> naja, ich bin linkshänder, von daher hättest du schon eins der normalen nehmen können
> 
> 
> 
> ich verrate doch nicht meine quellen,vrocas



Hastes zum Geburtstag bekommen gell 

Egal, verpasst du meinem ditto einen Sombrero :S

Mein Link


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2010)

zum geburtstag einen sombrero im internet kriegen .. 


da wendest du dich lieber an die user skatero oder alkopopsteuer, die sind experten auf dem gebiet


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2010)

*403 - Forbidden*

*
*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Arosk (8. November 2010)

OMG SPIELT JETZT BITTE ALLE: http://armorgames.com/play/5766/planet-noevo


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2010)

genau wie so ein mädel das anstatt pc verbot oder so lese-verbot bekommt :O
arme zeugin jehovas


----------



## Dominau (8. November 2010)

Ich geh mal pennen.
Hail to teh Nachtschwärmer !


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2010)

hail dominau!


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2010)

dominau deinem schaf fehlt der hut


----------



## Vrocas (8. November 2010)

Was is nun mit dem ditto


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2010)

So bin off , hadde :*

Übermorgen :**********************************************************************************²²²²²


----------



## Thoor (8. November 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KeINqsG40Q[/youtube]


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2010)

moin


----------



## Olliruh (9. November 2010)

Nabend,
MORGEN !!!!


----------



## Kartonics (9. November 2010)

Hi einen wunderschönen Morgen und schönen Tag wünsche ich euch noch


----------



## Olliruh (9. November 2010)

Kartonics schrieb:


> Hi einen wunderschönen Morgen und schönen Tag wünsche ich euch noch



Ja Morgen gehts richtig ab !!!


----------



## Vrocas (9. November 2010)

Hi

Wurde der Auftrag von meinem Ditto bereits von irgendjemand angenommen ?


----------



## Dominau (9. November 2010)

Hab dein Ditto umgelegt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2010)

schaf :3


----------



## Dominau (9. November 2010)

ex-kartoffel <3


----------



## Vrocas (9. November 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hab dein Ditto umgelegt.



Und dann kam ich und ich hab dich umgelegt


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> ex-kartoffel <3



schaaaaf :3


----------



## Dominau (9. November 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Und dann kam ich und ich hab dich umgelegt



jup. du hast mich eiskalt umgelegt


----------



## Vrocas (9. November 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> jup. du hast mich eiskalt umgelegt



Dann kam der Käsehobel hab dich damit gehobelt und dann in puren Alkohol eingetaucht die gehobelten hautstückchen habe ich dann als Würze für mein Dominau Gulasch verwendet.

Sehr schmackhaft, allerdings, äußerst delikat... Besonders leicht angebraten!


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6WZ_rYfXBxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tPzfH5s-eB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2010)

Das Lied ist eifnach nur geil


----------



## Vrocas (9. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Das Lied ist eifnach nur geil



Das Lied is einfach nur scheiße...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2010)

vrocas, sie sind raus.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> vrocas, sie sind raus.


!


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Das Lied ist eifnach nur geil



Es hat vor allem einen tollen Text =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es hat vor allem einen tollen Text =)


Jep. Hat ne schöne Message^^
btw wtf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erinnert mich an cpt hero^^


----------



## Vrocas (9. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> vrocas, sie sind raus.



Krieg ich dann wenigstens noch mein ditto mit sombrero


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Krieg ich dann wenigstens noch mein ditto mit sombrero


Müsste Ditto nicht zum riesigen Sombrero werden?^^


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Jep. Hat ne schöne Message^^
> btw wtf
> 
> 
> ...



1. Ja

2. Pic.Fail


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2010)

nö


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Ja
> 
> 2. Pic.Fail


argh wie ichs hasse.
ich sehs immer noch


----------



## Vrocas (9. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Müsste Ditto nicht zum riesigen Sombrero werden?^^



nö, hast wohl noch nie was von nem Erz Ditto mit Hut gehört


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nö



Eben schon 


Grüne schrieb:


> argh wie ichs hasse.
> ich sehs immer noch



Nun gehts \o/


----------



## Dominau (9. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> argh wie ichs hasse.
> ich sehs immer noch



ich seh es auch :>


----------



## Olliruh (9. November 2010)

rofl


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2010)

troll logics ist mit eine der besten sachen die je erfunden wurde


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> troll logics ist mit eine der besten sachen die je erfunden wurde





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2010)

+rep 
+rep
+rep
+rep


!!


----------



## Vrocas (9. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das is lustig 

Außer das fu bild am ende...


----------



## Olliruh (9. November 2010)

das unten rechts ist endgeil


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> +rep
> +rep
> +rep
> +rep
> ...


yeah!


----------



## kræy (9. November 2010)

Ja.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2010)

GEBT BRILLE MEHR +REP!


----------



## Olliruh (9. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=syk1fjUtDV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



xD XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> GEBT BRILLE MEHR +REP!


GIEEEVVEEE


----------



## Ptolemeus (9. November 2010)

xD


----------



## Vrocas (9. November 2010)

Fürn ditto mit sombrero gibts 1337k rep von mir!


----------



## Olliruh (9. November 2010)

http://www.schuelervz.net/Profile/A1GF71VxnLmK2MjCf4F6uuX5-qG7L8s8_RCxSWfroWk
*_______________________*


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2010)

die ist doch erst 12 o_O


----------



## Dominau (9. November 2010)

und sie ist falsch rum o_O


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> und sie ist falsch rum o_O



und das schaf in deiner signatur ist so gott verdammt süß!


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und das schaf in deiner signatur ist so gott verdammt süß!


sieht aus als hätte es klöten verschluckt >_<
also dieses sackgesicht da^^


----------



## Olliruh (9. November 2010)

nein die 14 & geil (auch verkehrt herum)


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2010)

trotzdem ist es süß, verdammte brille <.<


"14 & geil"

findet den widerspruch!


----------



## Olliruh (9. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> trotzdem ist es süß, verdammte brille <.<
> 
> 
> "14 & geil"
> ...



mhh wenn man selber 15 ist sehen 14 jährige noch geil aus


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2010)

na das lassen wir jetzt mal so stehen


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nein die 14 & geil (auch verkehrt herum)



...


----------



## Olliruh (9. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PmAkT5lPZsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


lawl


----------



## Dominau (9. November 2010)

alle schon schlafen gegangen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2010)

niemals!


----------



## Dominau (9. November 2010)

yay.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2010)

juhu.


----------



## Dominau (9. November 2010)

Party vorbei, ich geh schlafen.
Hab nur gefragt ob noch welche da sind damit
mir jmd gute nacht wünscht :>
*
Nacht!*


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2010)

*GUTE NACHT DOMINAU! (HERZ)*


----------



## Dominau (9. November 2010)

*danke lachi 

( herz )*


----------



## Olliruh (10. November 2010)

nabend ihr !

*geburtstag kuchen verteil*


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nabend ihr !
> 
> *geburtstag kuchen verteil*



Nabend, wozu Kuchen?


----------



## Thoor (10. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nabend ihr !
> 
> *geburtstag kuchen verteil*



Danke :-)


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2010)

moin


----------



## Olliruh (10. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend, wozu Kuchen?



weil wegen gebby


----------



## Falathrim (10. November 2010)

test


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> weil wegen gebby



Unwichtig also.


----------



## Olliruh (10. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Unwichtig also.



Mein Gott...
ein Tag im Jahr kann man wohl nett sein -.-


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mein Gott...
> ein Tag im Jahr kann man wohl nett sein -.-



Du....
Frag mal Herrn Julian Lachmann, der weiß, dass ich durchaus nett sein kann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2010)

ich bestätige, und möchte hinzufügen, dass er sogar super nett sein kann!


----------



## Olliruh (10. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du....
> Frag mal Herrn Julian Lachmann, der weiß, dass ich durchaus nett sein kann.



Ja toll, glaub ich dir auch aber du kannst ja wohl wenigstenst an meinem geburtstag mal nett zu mir sein


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja toll, glaub ich dir auch aber du kannst ja wohl wenigstenst an meinem geburtstag mal nett zu mir sein



Ähem... nein. Warum auch? Der Tag ist ja grundsätzlich nichts besonderes für mich, da ich dich nicht mal kenne.


----------



## Firun (10. November 2010)

ich schmeiss mal willkürlich einen wunderschönen guten abend in den Raum


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> ich schmeiss mal willkürlich einen wunderschönen guten abend in den Raum



Mir scheint heute alles viel zu willkürlich....

Abend Firun


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2010)

ich sag jetzt mal willkürlich hallo zu firun


----------



## Olliruh (10. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem... nein. Warum auch? Der Tag ist ja grundsätzlich nichts besonderes für mich, da ich dich nicht mal kenne.



Ja aber für mich. Und wenn ich dich drauf anspreche wird man doch so nett sein können ...


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja aber für mich. Und wenn ich dich drauf anspreche wird man doch so nett sein können ...



Ja für dich. Das ist dein gutes Recht, aber tut mir leid, für mich ist der Tag nun einmal... Unwichtig. o.O


----------



## Firun (10. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir scheint heute alles viel zu willkürlich....
> 
> Abend Firun






DER schrieb:


> ich sag jetzt mal willkürlich hallo zu firun




    hihihi  hauptsache ist das wir uns hier willkürlich unterhalten können XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2010)

diese willkür threads sind immer wieder herrlich


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2010)

Zam:

Es gibt Probleme mit dem Server. Einige User (Ykon und Skatero als Beispiel) erhalten die Fehlermeldung 

*Fatal error*: Class 'PostsLinks' not found in */var/www/webserver/forumneu/hooks/PostsImages_dccbf04aedc5cf9f1c47bb8d330ee122.php* on line *3*

beim posten eines Beitrags.


----------



## Thoor (10. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zam:
> 
> Es gibt Probleme mit dem Server. Einige User (Ykon und Skatero als Beispiel) erhalten die Fehlermeldung
> 
> ...



Und das ander User nicht zugreifen können interessiert uns weil....?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2010)

das ging auch nicht an alle sondern an ZAM :O


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Und das ander User nicht zugreifen können interessiert uns weil....?



Die Nachricht ging an Zam, da er direkt hier im Thread war/ist und weil er im IRC anscheinend gerade offline ist.


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2010)

Und es herrscht.... stille.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2010)

-stille-


----------



## ZAM (10. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Und das ander User nicht zugreifen können interessiert uns weil....?



Mich hats interessiert - sollte jetzt absolut nicht mehr auftauchen.
Das passierte nur beim Posten von Bildern.

4.12
4.13
http://www.buffed.de...s-auf-buffedde/

Das war ein "Denkfail" heute - man sollte nicht mit Fieber programmieren *g*


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mich hats interessiert - sollte jetzt absolut nicht mehr auftauchen.
> Das passierte nur beim Posten von Bildern.
> 
> 4.12
> ...



Gut, danke dir  

Wenn du Fieber hast, dann musst du im Bett bleiben und schön viel schlafen


----------



## Olliruh (10. November 2010)

was ist die b seite eines albums /liedes?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2010)

da sind meistens andere versionen von den liedern auf dem album drauf
jedenfalls glaub ich das :S


----------



## Olliruh (10. November 2010)

Wenn nicht mehr Bohnen oder Gurken
Sind Fürze alt bewährter Schurken.
Wenn die, so schmecken oder riechen,
als würd´ dir Bush selbst in den Hintern kriechen.
Wenn sich die Luft ins freie Leben,
und Gestank in die Nasenhöhlen wird begeben,
Wenn dann sich wieder furz und kacken,
zu einer sauren Brühe werden gatten.
Und man in Märchen und Balladen,
wird hörn die ew´gen Blähungsklagen…



Dann weiß die Menschheit heute noch,
dass jeder hat ein offnes Loch.


----------



## Skatero (10. November 2010)

Nabend


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2010)

moin :>


----------



## painschkes (10. November 2010)

_Nabend :-)_


----------



## Olliruh (10. November 2010)

hallöle


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2010)

und hier ist mal wieder party hard?


----------



## painschkes (10. November 2010)

_Schaut so aus , ja ;-)_


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2010)

die guten sind halt alle schon pennen :S


----------



## Olliruh (10. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und hier ist mal wieder party hard?



türlich ich hab gebby


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> türlich ich hab gebby



herzlichen glückwunsch ;>


----------



## Olliruh (10. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> herzlichen glückwunsch ;>



herzliches dankeschön :3


----------



## painschkes (10. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die guten sind halt alle schon pennen :S


_
Bin ich nicht gut? :-(

@Olliruh - Alles Gute! _


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2010)

oh.. doch, natürlich, du auch 


bitte :>


----------



## Olliruh (10. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Bin ich nicht gut? :-(
> 
> @Olliruh - Alles Gute! _



Er meinte es nicht so ... 

Merci :*


----------



## Skatero (10. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die guten sind halt alle schon pennen :S



Ich bin noch hier.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin noch hier.



yay


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2010)

nabend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. November 2010)

Abend.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2010)

´sup?


----------



## Petersburg (11. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nabend :-)_



6k Posts und noch nie im Nachtschwärmer gesehen


----------



## Razyl (11. November 2010)

Guten Abend verehrte Damen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. November 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> 6k Posts und noch nie im Nachtschwärmer gesehen


Gibt auch technikforum nerds 
Nabend btw^^


----------



## painschkes (11. November 2010)

_Naja..könnte daran liegen das mehr als 5000 Beiträge in der Technik-Ecke gemacht wurden ;-)

Btw - Nabend again _


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. November 2010)

Hah, ich war schneller!
Trainfive Lachi!


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2010)

ich weiß nicht wieso, aber ich mag deine signatur, painschkes 



trainfive brille!


----------



## painschkes (11. November 2010)

_Cause she's (?) epic? _


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2010)

das wirds wohl sein!


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2010)

kennst du dich dann mit foto bearbeitenung & solchen faxen aus?


----------



## painschkes (11. November 2010)

_Nö..mit Hardware,TV's,Spielen und sowas.. :-)_


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nö..mit Hardware,TV's,Spielen und sowas.. :-)_



:/

kackatopolis


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. November 2010)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/226-designerlounge/

Schon mal daran gedacht?... >_<


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2010)

ne ich such jmd den ich ein bild stecke und der es für mich bearbeitet


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. November 2010)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/102895-request-thread/

So schwer?


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed....request-thread/
> 
> So schwer?



schwierig


----------



## Skatero (11. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja..könnte daran liegen das mehr als 5000 Beiträge in der Technik-Ecke gemacht wurden ;-)
> 
> Btw - Nabend again _



Ihr habt da ja euren Tagschwärmer. Da wird sicher nur zu 50% über Technik geredet. :>


----------



## painschkes (12. November 2010)

_Das stimmt :-)

Aber was ist jetzt so wichtig daran °_°

Mir ziemlich egal ob ich 1000 oder 10000 Posts hab :-)__
_


----------



## BlizzLord (12. November 2010)

Posts sind das wichtigste was es gibt. :O

Wie soll man sich denn sonst vom Allg. (Foren)Pausenclown abheben?


----------



## painschkes (12. November 2010)

_Indem man (im Gegensatz zum Forenclown) nützliche und hilfreiche Kommentare abgibt? :-)_


----------



## Soramac (12. November 2010)

Oder so einer wie Ich bin


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-QYbI_suVpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



UND JETZT ALLE!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. November 2010)

HELL YEAH!


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2010)

Was geht ihr hübschen?


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

alles was beine hat außer stephen hawkins 

bei dir?


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. November 2010)

ich langweile mich zu tode und hoffe, dass heute abend noch irgendwas lustiges passiert


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2010)

sonst auch nichts. hab mir grad ne familypizza mit thunfisch, zwiebeln und vieeeel tabasco bestellt wuhu


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. November 2010)

ich hatte grade meine thunfisch,ananas,zwiebeln und knoblauchsauce pizza &#9829;


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2010)

pfui ananas^^ 
kennt ihr schon den? bester spruch vom unserm schulklo:

Einst fragte Sido: 'Wer ist Chuck Norris?'

Seitdem trägt er eine Maske!


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> sonst auch nichts. hab mir grad ne familypizza mit thunfisch, zwiebeln und vieeeel tabasco bestellt wuhu



geil epic need


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. November 2010)

jounge! ananas macht anna nass!
har,zweideutiger witz


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

ne freundin von mir heißt anna nass


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ne freundin von mir heißt anna nass



höhöhöhöh


boah ey morgen kommt mei vadder i freu mir schoa wird vo gluschtig


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

Morgen gebby feiern <3


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen gebby feiern <3



na wirste endlich 12 damit de legal wow spiele kannst?


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> na biste endlich 16 damit de legal alk trinken darfst?




fix`d


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. November 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> na biste endlich 16 damit de legal alk trinken darfst, es aber auf keinen Fall tust, weil es schlecht ist?



Nochmal fixed.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. November 2010)

immer diese alkoholtrinkenden jugendlichen.


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

ich habe nicht gesagt das ichs mache ich habe nur gesagt das ichs darf


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2010)

Fail da ich zum glück scho 16 bin. Wir ham ne 15 jährige inner Wg. Und 15 jährige sind die schrecklichsten aufmerksamkeitsblagen die es gibt


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2010)

Attention whores sind altersunabhängig.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. November 2010)

+rep für brille


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Fail da ich zum glück scho 16 bin. Wir ham ne 15 jährige inner Wg. Und 15 jährige sind die schrecklichsten aufmerksamkeitsblagen die es gibt



Weil ein Jahr sooooo viel Unterschied macht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> +rep für brille



reperatur für die Brille!


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ein Jahr sooooo viel Unterschied macht



Ist wirklich so^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2010)

Jemand der mit 15 Aufmerksamkeit braucht wird die auch noch mit 16 brauchen. Solche Probleme lösen sich nicht, nur weil man ein Jahr älter ist. nuff said.


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ist wirklich so^^



Nein, ist es nicht. Siehe User seanbuddha.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. November 2010)

ich kenn 14. die weitaus weniger nervtötend als 17 jährige waren

soviel dazu ;>


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

denke ich auch aber wahrscheinlich liegt es nicht an dem 1jahr sonder daran das er der jüngste ist


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht. Siehe User seanbuddha.



Hach Razyl^^

Btw ihr habt auch recht^^ aber meine mitbewohnerin geht mir wirklich aufn sack


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht. Siehe User seanbuddha.


So viel wahre in so wenig Text.
Das ist doch ein +rep wert!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. November 2010)

und deswegen kriegt brille jetzt auch ein +rep!


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2010)

repwhores ftw!


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> So viel wahre in so wenig Text.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kinder, Kinder...tststs


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> repwhores ftw!




ich koste 50€ die stunde!


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kinder, Kinder...tststs


Uh, ich habe einen Buchstaben vergessen, das ist ein double-facepalm wert. o_O


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

ich auch :O


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Uh, ich habe einen Buchstaben vergessen, das ist ein double-facepalm wert. o_O



Das meint ich doch garnicht xD


----------



## Petersburg (12. November 2010)

Ich hab gehört jemand verschenkt 1000 + ?


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört jemand verschenkt 1000 + ?



Ich.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das meint ich doch garnicht xD


Ich weiss, aber das andere kannst du auch nicht meinen, da Razyl nunmal recht hat.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich weiss, aber das andere kannst du auch nicht meinen, da Razyl nunmal recht hat.



-_-


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> -_-


awww T_T


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> awww T_T


Wayne nichts kann mich trüben


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wayne nichts kann mich trüben



wo ist deine schöne Met siggi ?  :/


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wo ist deine schöne Met siggi ?  :/



weg. aber ich fand die auch iwie geiler. i hau sie wieder rein


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2010)

So, holen wir doch mal die guten Zeichentrickserien heraus





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pwjqCrSJmSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 &#9829;


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, holen wir doch mal die guten Zeichentrickserien heraus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Duck Tales fand ich schon immer besser. Allein das intro.

Duck Tales, Wuhuhu





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GsJ3plHXVsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2010)

Und dann gleich noch die Gummibärenbande *-*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0J86UnVQJkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und dann gleich noch die Gummibärenbande *-*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat issn evergreen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ycrb7vi_KGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3

Allein das Donald so rumhüpft ist genial!


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

auf ausländisch ist das besser


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U4Rl83wK1VE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> auf ausländisch ist das besser



Neulich in der Kneipe.


Hey gibste mir nen' Bier aus?
Entschuldigung, ich sprechen nicht Deutsch. Ich sprechen Ausländisch.
Oh, T'schuldigung. Wie ist es in Auslandanien so?


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7oojmYOlBgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wuhuuuu xD


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Bd11F_zp9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Boah wie alt is das denn  

Kenn ich auchnoch 

So ich muss jetzt off. Viel spass euch noch beim schwärmen 

Ich lass euch noch das hier da:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wepfFDK1RoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe es <3

Ps: Damals war der Zeichentrick noch gut! Heute ist das nur scheiss


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Boah wie alt is das denn
> 
> Kenn ich auchnoch



Beste Zeichentrick-Serie ever!


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

das hatte nen doofes ende


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hE_OehRLH3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


lawl !
Jesus Saurus Rex


----------



## Vrocas (12. November 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dat issn evergreen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WIIIIIIIIIIIIN <33

Hab hier irgendwo noch die alten Kassetten von Bugs Bunny rum gammeln 

so herzig


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

neue sigi


----------



## Vrocas (12. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> neue sigi



gei


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> neue sigi



66 Pixel zu hoch.


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 66 Pixel zu hoch.



:/


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> :/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

danke


----------



## mookuh (12. November 2010)

moin


----------



## Atraz (12. November 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> moin



*schaut auf die Uhr* hast Recht der Tag fängt an


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

kennt jmd All-time-low ?


----------



## Arosk (12. November 2010)

ne


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

haste was verpasst


----------



## Arosk (12. November 2010)

ist das ein kifferfilm?


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

nein eine band :O

und ich hab konzert tickets


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. November 2010)

herzliches beileid


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

danke 

boah das wird pervers mit meinen bestem kumpel & 3ischen *___________*


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. November 2010)

wie mann sich sowas nur auch noch live geben kann


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wie mann sich sowas nur auch noch live geben kann



lass mich doch die bands mögen die ich mögen möchte


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. November 2010)

dafür ist mir grade viel zu langweilig


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

flame doch blizz oder ghostcrawlers mama 

oder frag in wow per ticket was du essen sollst
oder was du gegen die kopfschmerzen vom ganzen facerollen mamchen sollst


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. November 2010)

wow ist scheiße und ghostcrawler auch


----------



## Arosk (12. November 2010)

wtf du hast grad meinen onkel beleidigt.


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wow ist scheiße und ghostcrawler auch



dann geh trainier dir ein sixpac !!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. November 2010)

nö, ich sitz lieber hier und flame leute wegen ihrem scheiß musikgeschmack *hust* oder mach irgendwas anderes beleidigendes ^-^


----------



## Dropz (13. November 2010)

nabend


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> nabend



ahhh in deckung Lachi schießt flames heute scharf


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2010)

die limonen in deinem avatar sind total kacke!!1!!


----------



## Jester (13. November 2010)

In 9 Stunden schreib ich ne Lateinklausur.
Mal schauen, was Mr. Jack Daniels dazu sagt!
Man lebt nur einmal!!!!


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> In 9 Stunden schreib ich ne Lateinklausur.
> Mal schauen, was Mr. Jack Daniels dazu sagt!
> Man lebt nur einmal!!!!



Jonny Walker mein guter Freund


----------



## Dropz (13. November 2010)

Du hast unrecht Lachmann EINSELF

Wieso samstags?;D hattest du in der Woche keine lust?^^


----------



## Jester (13. November 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Du hast unrecht Lachmann EINSELF
> 
> Wieso samstags?;D hattest du in der Woche keine lust?^^



So ist das halt an meiner Schule...
Regulärer Unterricht am Samstag, alle zwei Wochen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2010)

ich hab total recht drölfzighundertausrufezeichen


ich liebe diese schülervz gruppen:
"Wenn ich Romantik will, mach ich Slipknot an."


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2010)

*auf einer skala von eins bis griechenland, wie pleite bist du?*


----------



## Jester (13. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> *auf einer skala von eins bis griechenland, wie pleite bist du?*



Spanien


----------



## Dropz (13. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> So ist das halt an meiner Schule...
> Regulärer Unterricht am Samstag, alle zwei Wochen.



ich würde samstags nie erscheinen weil ich entweder noch wach am pc wäre,noch wach und total voll wäre,oder total voll im bett liegen würde


----------



## Skatero (13. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> So ist das halt an meiner Schule...
> Regulärer Unterricht am Samstag, alle zwei Wochen.



Schule am Samstag? Das muss ziemlich scheisse sein. :s


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2010)

freitags immer frei haben? das muss geil sein!


----------



## Jester (13. November 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schule am Samstag? Das muss ziemlich scheisse sein. :s



Es ist total scheisse.
Dafür kriegen wir eine hervorragende, humanistische Bildung. Angeblich.

Und Dropz, wir kommen seit zwei Jahren eh nurnoch angetrunken zur Schule. Der Freitag ist zum Feiern da!


----------



## Dropz (13. November 2010)

jup


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2010)

Haaaaaaalloooooooo Freeeeeeundeeeeeeee 
Haaaaaaaaaaaallooooooooooooooooooo

*dü dü dü düüüp düüüp düüüü*


----------



## Arosk (13. November 2010)

lalalala


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2010)

lalalala


----------



## Arosk (13. November 2010)

sinnlose langeweile ftw


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2010)

da sagst du was


----------



## schrotti_1995 (13. November 2010)

*hier ist ja nict viel los:p
*


----------



## Arosk (13. November 2010)

bin mal weg, zu müde und es läuft nichts mehr, alleine zocken ist lame ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. November 2010)

Oi!


----------



## mookuh (13. November 2010)

Heyy


----------



## Dracun (13. November 2010)

moin


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2010)

guten tag


----------



## Razyl (13. November 2010)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Abend wünsche ich Ihnen.


----------



## Arosk (13. November 2010)

ich hab grad so häfffftigst abgeseilt junge


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2010)

herzlichen glückwunsch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (13. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> herzlichen glückwunsch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darf ich es Verbrennen?


----------



## Arosk (13. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ILSH3WYys-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beckenblockade (14. November 2010)

Lust sich bei nem interaktiven Horrorfilm ein wenig zu gruseln?


----------



## Abigayle (14. November 2010)

Boah, mir ist heute Abend sowas von laaangweilig.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2010)

uns ist allen langweilig ;_;


----------



## Abigayle (14. November 2010)

Na dann bin ich ja kein Einzelfall, wie beruhigend. Kaffee wer? Hab gerade gekocht ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2010)

ne, ich mag kein kaffee :/

aber humpel oder razyl nehmen bestimmt gerne eine tasse


----------



## Abigayle (14. November 2010)

*such* Kann auch noch n Bier anbieten oder sone Kokosmilchmixdingens xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2010)

och, ich hab grad kein durst aber kokosmilchmixdingens hört sich doch lecker an


----------



## Dropz (14. November 2010)

Naböönd :]


----------



## Dracun (14. November 2010)

hi & bye bin mal wech man liest sich ...


----------



## Abigayle (14. November 2010)

Nabend, obwohl, kannst bald schon wieder morgen sagen


----------



## Dropz (14. November 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> hi & bye bin mal wech man liest sich ...



nacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2010)

juhu!


----------



## Jester (14. November 2010)

Irgendwie erinnert mich ein Teil dieses Liedes an irgendwas aus meiner Kindheit...
sehr mysteriös!!!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMUJh-xnXok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




In vino veritas!


----------



## Arosk (14. November 2010)

jungs, ich hab hier was langes...


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> jungs, ich hab hier was langes...



Mh das sollt ich mal den Russen flüstern , die sind an solchen Info`s immer sehr interessiert 

btw : aloha


----------



## Silenzz (14. November 2010)

N'Abend


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CUiCu-zuAgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  




Hoffentlich wird der Remake genauso gut wie das Original. <3


----------



## Silenzz (14. November 2010)

sacht mal, LoL is doch f2p oder?


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> sacht mal, LoL is doch f2p oder?



joa eig schon


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> sacht mal, LoL is doch f2p oder?



Jop, ist f2p.


----------



## Silenzz (14. November 2010)

Sach an Razy zockste das auch?


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Sach an Razy zockste das auch?



Ich habs mal gezockt, wurde mir aber auf Dauer zu monoton.


----------



## Silenzz (14. November 2010)

Asoo schade   Sag mal, was für n Game könntest du mir derzeit empfehlen zu zocken? Bin grad mit AC II fertig aber find jetzt grad irgendwie nix gescheites, und Fall Out, Black Ops sprechen mich grad irgendwie auch nicht so an  

&#8364;dith: Aber fürn Rechner, hab leider nix anderes zum Zocken


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2010)

mh :/

fifa 11 ist gut !


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Asoo schade   Sag mal, was für n Game könntest du mir derzeit empfehlen zu zocken? Bin grad mit AC II fertig aber find jetzt grad irgendwie nix gescheites, und Fall Out, Black Ops sprechen mich grad irgendwie auch nicht so an



Hmm...
kommt drauf an was für Genres du bevorzugst :S


----------



## Silenzz (14. November 2010)

Also gerne Rollenspiele oder Action-Shooter von mir aus auch gerne nen Horror-Shooter  Sportspiele jetzt eher weniger.


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2010)

Borderlands ist auch nen sehr gutes spiel


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Also gerne Rollenspiele oder Action-Shooter von mir aus auch gerne nen Horror-Shooter  Sportspiele jetzt eher weniger.



Two Worlds 2 ist seit voriger Woche draußen und nen (sehr) gutes Fantasy-RPG. Action-Shooter: Ende November/Anfang Dezember kommt Bad Company 2 Vietnam als Erweiterung für Bad Company 2.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Also gerne Rollenspiele oder Action-Shooter von mir aus auch gerne nen Horror-Shooter  Sportspiele jetzt eher weniger.


Dead Space


----------



## Silenzz (14. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dead Space



Hab ich angezockt liegt noch aufm Rechner, aber die Motivation fehlt, habs heute nochmal angespielt irgendwie spricht es mich nichtmehr an. Two Worlds II sah schon bei Amazon ganz gut aus, aber die neg. Rezensionen haben mich abgeschreckt, lohnt es sich wirklich Razy? 

Irgendwie klingt das leicht Homo-erotisch oO


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Irgendwie klingt das leicht Homo-erotisch oO



dann ist es doch genau das richtige für dich


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dann ist es doch genau das richtige für dich


sprach der schokostecher


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> sprach der schokostecher



nur weil ich ein caramelfarbendes baby haben möchte


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hab ich angezockt liegt noch aufm Rechner, aber die Motivation fehlt, habs heute nochmal angespielt irgendwie spricht es mich nichtmehr an. Two Worlds II sah schon bei Amazon ganz gut aus, aber die neg. Rezensionen haben mich abgeschreckt, lohnt es sich wirklich Razy?



Es lohnt sich. Es hat nicht so einen einfachen Einstieg, aber ansonsten ist es ein tolles Rollenspiel mit richtig guten Quests.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nur weil ich ein caramelfarbendes baby haben möchte


und in sexualkunde versagt hast :\


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> und in sexualkunde versagt hast :\



eher in genetic
so mit rezessiven gen & solche faxen


----------



## Silenzz (14. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich. Es hat nicht so einen einfachen Einstieg, aber ansonsten ist es ein tolles Rollenspiel mit richtig guten Quests.


Danke für deine Hilfööö  Hols mir dann demnext


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2010)

ahoi


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (14. November 2010)

hi


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2010)

nacht leuts   :*


----------



## Exicoo (14. November 2010)

peace!


----------



## Dominau (15. November 2010)

hoi!


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2010)

shalom ihr süßen


----------



## Petersburg (15. November 2010)

*Emo*


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *Emo*



Meine baldige Ische ist ein Devenir Emo 
Mein Gott hat sie geile Haare *________________________________________*


----------



## painschkes (15. November 2010)

_Hey :-)_


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2010)

When live is a bitch ...

hat jmd das bild am start, ich würde den heutigen abend gerne unter diesem gesichtspkt beginnen


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So meine Damen & Herren !!!
/discuss


----------



## Dominau (15. November 2010)

boah oli, da haste ja ne echt kranke diskussion angezettelt


----------



## jolk (15. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> When live is a bitch ...
> 
> hat jmd das bild am start, ich würde den heutigen abend gerne unter diesem gesichtspkt beginnen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



this?


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> boah oli, da haste ja ne echt kranke diskussion angezettelt



ja


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2010)

moin


----------



## Dominau (15. November 2010)

lachi :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2010)

domina :>


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2010)

Leute !
Ich habe letztens Facerollen probiert & irgendwie hat das nichts gebracht ...
Ich habe den DK von einem Kumpel ausgepackt alle Tasten mit Eisige Berührung &/oder (dieser anderen Krankheit) belegt. Dann ab ins Pvp und da fingen die Probleme an. Ich habe gedefft , 1Gegner kam und ich habe meinen Kopf hemungslos auf die Tastatur geknallt. Der Gegner hat überlebt & hat die Flagge abgegeben.. Ich nicht (flames inc.!)
Weiß jmd rat ?


----------



## Dominau (15. November 2010)

hast warscheinlich ein Gs unter 5k du low bob!


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2010)

ne 5.1k


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2010)

nurnoch 4 tage ^_____^


----------



## Dominau (15. November 2010)

und dann?


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nurnoch 4 tage ^_____^



was dann?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2010)

:O

jetzt enttäuschst du mich aber,domina :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




neues sodom album ^__^


----------



## Petersburg (15. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nurnoch 4 tage ^_____^



3 Tage du Idiot, ich habe in 3 Tagen Geburtstag nicht in 4


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> 3 Tage du Idiot, ich habe in 3 Tagen Geburtstag nicht in 4



dann werd ich dir genauso gratulieren wie du mir gratuliert hast


----------



## Dominau (15. November 2010)

Sorry, ich war sooo auf petersburg's geburtstag fixiert, das ich das sodom album vergessen hab.

wayne, bin penne^^
viel spaß noch :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2010)

ausreden, alles ausreden!

nacht domina &#9829;


----------



## Petersburg (15. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dann werd ich dir genauso gratulieren wie du mir gratuliert hast



Garnicht?


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Garnicht?



JAAAAAA


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2010)

http://www.schuelerv...Vdmcp8HNlllhXhA
geil *____*

aber sie hat so baby face 

naja gut nacht ihr süßen

oder so :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2010)

boah,alder, du findest auch nur diese unhawten weiber hawt,oder? 


nacht


----------



## Thoor (15. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> http://www.schuelerv...Vdmcp8HNlllhXhA
> geil *____*
> 
> aber sie hat so baby face
> ...



Das doch so ne Faketusse oder? Auf Youtube gibts auch abertausende von denen -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun, meine sehr geehrten Mitposter/innen , wollen wir doch einmal das Niveau des Threads anheben. 
Ich persönlich finde ja, dass das Bild, welches DER Lachmann gepostet hat, doch etwas zu brutal ist.
Was denken Sie so darüber? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2010)

Nun, meine liebe Brille, sie haben damit durchaus recht, aber dieses Bild soll auch die Ängste der Menschen im Krieg darstellen und ist damit sehr wohl ein Bild, dass man auch hier zeigen sollte damit die Menschen auf den Krieg aufmerksam gemacht werden.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. November 2010)

Abend.
Jagen wir die gelehrte Brille?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2010)

Aber dies sollte das Medium Musik schaffen, also das Album an sich. Das Cover sollte eher wie ein Verstärker, aber nichtwie ein Auslöser zu diesem Gedanken dienen oder?
Ich meine, man sehe sich DvDs von Antikriegsfilmen an. Dort werden auch keine maltretierten Köpfe gezeigt, denn das Medium Film an sich erreicht genug Wirkung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. November 2010)

[ ] nüchtern
[ ] angetrunken
[x] eindeutig zum prall um Brille zu verstehn


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2010)

Die Band um die es geht, möchte aber mit jedem Aspekt ihrer Kunst auf dieses Thema eingehen. So schaffen sie es, könnte man meinen, zwei mal so gut wie andere Bands auf dieses Thema aufmerksam zu machen und zwar durch ihre Musik und durch ihre Alben-Cover.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2010)

Findest du nicht, dass hier der Aspekt des Erschreckens und des Horros, bzw des schrecklichen Szenarios nicht teilweise auch einfach nur dazu dient, ein gewisses Maß an Anstößigkeit nur deshalb schneidet, um die Bekanntheit zu steigern?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2010)

Nun, da haben sie wohl recht, aber ist es in diesem Fall schlecht? Es ist gut für die Band und sie haben auf den die Zerstörung des Krieges aufmerksam gemacht. Deshalb finde ich persönlich es nicht schlecht, dass sie es so gemacht haben.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2010)

Nun, natürlich haben sie darauf aufmerksam gemacht, was ja sehr löblich ist.
Aber dies zu nutzen, um sich selbst populärer zu machen erscheint mir dann doch nicht komplett richtig.
Nichtsdestotrotz sagt dies natürlich in keinem Maße etwas über die Qualität der Musik aus.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2010)

Da kommt es, finde ich, auch auf den Status der Band an. Wenn eine junge Band so ein Albumcover veröffentlichen würde, würde es natürlich in erster Linie dafür da sein um sich selber in die Münder der Menschen zu bringen. Nun ist es in diesem Fall aber keine unbekannte Band sondern eine der 3 Deutsch-Thrash Legenden "Sodom" die damit natürlich immer noch provozieren möchten aber es wird ihnen wohl eher darum gehen ihrer Meinung damit kund zu machen. 
Über die Qualität der Musik sagt das natürlich nichts aus, da haben sie vollkommen recht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Nun, dann belassen wir es einmal vorerst bei diesem teilweise Einvernehmen mein bester Lachmann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Damit kann ich mich einverstanden erklären. Immer wieder eine Freude mit ihnen über etwas zu diskutieren, meine sehr geehrte Brille.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

+Rep!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Sehr geehrter Lachmann, das hätten Sie doch auch schöner ausdrücken können.
Wo waren da nur ihre Manieren?
Klingt der Satz "Für diese sinnvolle Diskussion lasse ich doch gerne +1 Reputationspunkt bei ihnen" nicht viel besser?
Denken Sie darüber nach, mein bester Lachmann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Sie haben wieder mal recht, ich bitte mein unsittliches Verhalten zu entschuldigen. Für einen Moment muss ich wohl nicht ganz bei Sinnen gewesen sein. 
Nun, dafür haben sie sich jetzt einen 1+Reputationspunkt verdient.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Ach mein bester Lachmann, ich verzeihe ihnen diesen Fauxpas natürlich sofort.
Wie könnte man einem Gentleman wie ihnen nur sauer sein?


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Sie sind einfach zu großherzig, meine hoch geschätzte Brille. 
Ich werde mich nun in mein Schlafgemach begeben und den Schlaf der gerechten Schlafen.
Ich wünsche ihnen noch einen angenehmen Abend und würde mich darüber freuen morgen wieder eine Konversation mit ihnen führen zu dürfen.
In diesem Sinne,  gute Nacht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Nun, dann wünsche ich eine äußerst geruhsame Nacht, mein geschätzter Diskussions- und Konversationspartner, auf dass wir auch morgen noch eine solch hoch anspruchsvolle Diskussion haben mögen.
gehaben Sie sich wohl.


----------



## Petersburg (16. November 2010)

Der Nachtschwärmer ist offiziel eröffnet!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Ich wünsche Ihnen allen einen angenehmen guten Abend.


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2010)

Sie können die Tisch nun runterklappen & mit dem Fernsehen beginnen


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Was möchten Sie uns damit sagen?


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2010)

Öh ..


----------



## dragon1 (16. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Was möchten Sie uns damit sagen?



haha hallo gentelman Spinne  Das ist ja fast so cool wie Gentelmen  Cho`gath.
Ich werde die Reiter live sehen lalaalalaaa laalaliii damit wird einer meiner grössten Wünsche erfüllt...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Öh ..



Ein Ausdruck der Sprachlosigkeit...


Ich möchte mich im Namen meines geschätzten Sir Lachmanns entschuldigen, dass er sie in diese prekäre Situation gebracht hat.


----------



## Dominau (16. November 2010)

lalallalaa ich hasse dich dafür dragon lalallalalalala


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Wird dieses Konzert vor oder nach der Veröffentlichung des Neuen Albums seien?


Ich danke Ihnen dafür, Herr Alko und möchte mich dafür noch einmal selber entschuldigen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend.


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

Die Höflichkeitsform wird gross geschrieben ihr Holzköpfe ihr!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Guten Abend, Sir Brille.


----------



## TrollJumper (16. November 2010)

Nun Herr Thoor, bei ihnen anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2010)

Hat Alko wieder getrunken oder wieso schreibt der so?


----------



## Dominau (16. November 2010)

Alko der Alki


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Wie meinen? Er schreibt doch vollkommen normal und der Situation angebracht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hat Alko wieder getrunken oder wieso schreibt der so?


Sie sollten wirklich einmal mehr als nur die heutigen Posts lesen, werter Olliruh.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. November 2010)

Ich verabsciede mich bis zum folgenden Tage, der ein Mittwoch ist:

Nur wer bereit zu Aufbruch ist und Reise,
mag lähmender Gewöhnung sich entraffen.
Es wird vielleicht auch noch die Todesstunde
uns neuen Räumen jung entgegen senden:
des Lebens Ruf an uns wird niemals enden.
Wohlan denn, Herz, nimm Abschied und gesunde!

Ein Ausschnitt aus "Hermann Hesse - Stufen".


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So fing alles an. Ich hoffe, es hat geholfen.


----------



## Dominau (16. November 2010)

Intressant.


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2010)

Olli wohnt in Hagen & jmd der Hagen West gesehen hat weiß das er nicht so schreiben darf :/
sonst bekommt er einen einlauf .
er ist chef  

& außerdem hat er anders geschrieben als wir über wrestling geschrieben haben


----------



## Petersburg (16. November 2010)

So ich habe mal meinen Ava & meinen titel angepasst


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

Ich möchte nun offiziell bekanntgeben, das ich, als langjähriges Mitglied dieses ordinären Forums nun ebenfalls in eine höhere Liga gewechselt habe.

Sir Lachmann, Sir Brille, auf eine kultivierte und gesellige Diskussion!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Wahrlich eine ausgezeichnete Idee von Ihnen, Brille. Aber so etwas ist man auch von Ihnen gewohnt.


Famos, mein lieber Thoor,famos.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Wohlan denn!


----------



## Petersburg (16. November 2010)

Bemerkt mich überhaupt jemand?!?!?


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

Nein wie ordinär es doch ist neue Mitglieder nicht wohlgesittet zu begrüssen!

Ich muss sagen, Sir Lachman, von Euch hätte ich das nicht erwartet!


----------



## Dominau (16. November 2010)

Gut, dann möchte ich hiermit die Chance nutzen um mich nochmals vorzustellen.

Guten Abend meine werten Damen und Herren.
Ich bin Sir Dominau


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Bemerkt mich überhaupt jemand?!?!?


Ein wunderbarer Avatar.
Die Kleidung ist hervorragen. Der Hut kommt besonders schön zum Ausdruck.
Wahrlich gelungen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Die Klamotten die diese Maus trägt sind fürwahr eines Gentlemans würdig. Ausgezeichnet.

Nun denn, auf eine gesellige und niveauvolle Diskussion.


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Gut, dann möchte ich hiermit die Chance nutzen um mich nochmals vorzustellen.
> 
> Guten Abend meine werten Damen und Herren.
> Ich bin Sir Dominau



Mit Leuten Ihresgleichen unterhalten wir uns nicht. Ihr Avatar trägt weder einen famosen Zylinder, noch eine edle Zigarre oder gar ein Monokel!

Frechheit was sich der Bauernstand einbildet!

Nun Sir Lachmann, ich bin gewillt, als Zeichen meines Integrationswillen Ihre hingepfuschte Begrüssung zu akzeptieren...


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mit Leuten Ihresgleichen unterhalten wir uns nicht. Ihr Avatar trägt weder einen famosen Zylinder, noch eine edle Zigarre oder gar ein Monokel!
> 
> Frechheit was sich der Bauernstand einbildet!
> 
> Nun Sir Lachmann, ich bin gewillt, als Zeichen meines Integrationswillen Ihre hingepfuschte Begrüssung zu akzeptieren...


Und auch der Schnauzer erscheint sehr gewöhnlich und nicht einem gentleman entsprechend.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Verzeihen sie mir, Sir Thoor, ich ahnte ja nicht, dass sie sich zu uns gesellen würden.


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Verzeihen sie mir, Sir Thoor, ich ahnte ja nicht, dass sie sich zu uns gesellen würden.



Nun, es sei Ihnen verziehen.

Würde die werte Gesellschaft mich nun kurz entschuldigen? Mein Internet-Browser erfüllt mal wieder nicht seine Pflicht. Es ist doch immer dasselbe mit den Bediensteten, nicht wahr?

So, da wäre ich wieder. 

Wie ich gehört habe ist der Dow-Jones im Keller? Gut hat das mich nicht zu interessieren da ich meine Millarden bereits im Amüserbetrieb gemacht habe. HarHar.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nun, es sei Ihnen verziehen.
> 
> Würde die werte Gesellschaft mich nun kurz entschuldigen? Mein Internet-Browser erfüllt mal wieder nicht seine Pflicht. Es ist doch immer dasselbe mit den Bediensteten, nicht wahr?


Wie wahr, wie wahr.
Wir werden hier selbstverständlich ihre Wiederkunft mit Freuden erwarten.


----------



## dragon1 (16. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Wird dieses Konzert vor oder nach der Veröffentlichung des Neuen Albums seien?
> 
> 
> Ich danke Ihnen dafür, Herr Alko und möchte mich dafür noch einmal selber entschuldigen.



Das Kontzert wir nach veröffentlichung des Albums sein , Sir Lachmann.


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2010)

Ok dann will ich euch auch mal begrüßen (auch wenn mich die HagenWestGangster packen werden)


Guten Abend Gentlemans !
Mich gelüstet es nach einer Tafel Schokolade !

In kürze werde ich euch aber wieder Gesellschaft leisten, also nicht verzagt nicht Genossen !


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Diese Bediensteten sind schon manchmal eine Qual, aber es ist nun mal eines Gentlemans nicht würdig selber zu arbeiten. Immerhin ist man ja damit beschäftigt wichtig zu sein.


----------



## Dominau (16. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mit Leuten Ihresgleichen unterhalten wir uns nicht. Ihr Avatar trägt weder einen famosen Zylinder, noch eine edle Zigarre oder gar ein Monokel!



Einen famosen Zylinder?
Bitte, werter Herr Thoor, sowas habe ich nicht nötig. 
Zigarren?
ZzzZzZZz .. unterstes Niveau


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Diese Bediensteten sind schon manchmal eine Qual, aber es ist nun mal eines Gentlemans nicht würdig selber zu arbeiten. Immerhin ist man ja damit beschäftigt wichtig zu sein.



Hach, was heisst denn hier schon Arbeit werter Sir Lachmann. Ich beginne jeden Morgen damit, mir die Neuigkeiten anzusehen, welche es in der Amüsierbetriebsbranche gibt. Wahrlich ein Genuss!

@untermenschendominau: Hüten Sie Ihr Zunge, Bauerntölpel, oder ich kaufe Ihren Hof auf und werfe Sie hochkant raus. Danach dürfen Sie mit Freuden betrachten wie ich ihn entflammen lasse. Haben wir uns verstanden?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> [...]
> also nicht verzagt nicht Genossen !


Um es mit Goethe auszudrücken: "Was ist mit diesem Rätselwort gemeint?" Wobei hier mit Rätselwort eher Satz einhergeht. Ihre Tauglichkeit ist leider zu hinterfragen, vor allem wegen des Avatars.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Das freut mich, mein lieber Dragon1. Ich wünsche Ihnen viel Spaß.


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Das freut mich, mein lieber Dragon1. Ich wünsche Ihnen viel Spaß.



Werter Sir Lachmann. Warum trägt diese herzallerliebste Figur in Ihrer Signatur diesen ordinären Sklavenhut und nicht einen famosen Zylinder wie alle werten Herrschaften? Mich beschleicht der Verdacht Ihr seid ein Hochstapler!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Sir Lachmann ist gewiss kein Hochstapler, dafür lege ich einen meiner Bediensteten ins Feuer.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Nun, ich begnüge mich in erster Linie damit, besonders wichtig zu sein, mein lieber Thoor. Irgendjemand muss ja auch diesen Posten übernehmen. Und ich opfere mich freiwillig dafür, für die Gesellschaft.


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Um es mit Goethe auszudrücken: "Was ist mit diesem Rätselwort gemeint?" Wobei hier mit Rätselwort eher Satz einhergeht. Ihre Tauglichkeit ist leider zu hinterfragen, vor allem wegen des Avatars.



L2P N00b

*räusper*

Ich bin wieder anwesend meine Guten. Ich finde es sehr respektlos andere aus objektiven Gründen in Frage zu stellen. Könnten sie dies bitte unterlassen !


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

Nun, die Erklärung von Sir Lachmann klingt für einen Mann seines Standes doch durchaus plausibel.

Wenn die Herrschaft mich nun entschuldigen würde, ich pflege noch einiger Runden auf einen meiner diversen Privatrennstrecken zu drehen. - Mit Chauffeur versteht sich.


----------



## Dominau (16. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> @untermenschendominau: Hüten Sie Ihr Zunge, Bauerntölpel, oder ich kaufe Ihren Hof auf und werfe Sie hochkant raus. Danach dürfen Sie mit Freuden betrachten wie ich ihn entflammen lasse. Haben wir uns verstanden?



Wenn hier jemand ein Bauerntölpel ist dann sie.
Den Höfe besitzt heutzutage keiner mehr, außer Leute wie sie!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Verzeihen Sie mir, werter Thoor, ich war wohl nicht bei Sinnen. Ich werde dies natürlich sofort ändern lassen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Nein, wir sind schließlich ein Gentleman Club, der auf gutes Benehmen, ein gepflegtes Äußeres sowie Logik höchsten Wert legt.


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wenn hier jemand ein Bauerntölpel ist dann sie.
> Den Höfe besitzt heutzutage keiner mehr, außer Leute wie sie!



Nun, wenn Sie unter "Hof" die grösste Amüsierbetriebskette der Welt, vertreten in über 217 Ländern mit über 800 Fillialen meinen, dann kann ich Ihnen da wirklich nur zustimmen!


----------



## Dominau (16. November 2010)

Nichts im Vergleich zu meinem Gemächt.
Aber ich möchte hier jetzt nicht prahlen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Das war nun wirklich sehr primitiv, mein lieber Dominau.


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Das war nun wirklich sehr primitiv, mein lieber Dominau.



Also, um ehrlich zu sein, ich finde es hatte doch durchaus stil und war clever ausgeklügelt.

Ich hoffe man versteht auch in diesen Kreisen die hohe Kunst der Ironie.


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2010)

Der Text unter dem Bild wurde , den Umständen entsprechend, geändert .


----------



## dragon1 (16. November 2010)

Sehr geehrte Herren, ich bitte sie auf meinen Wunsch einzugehen, Mitglied ihrer noblen Vereinigung zu werden.


----------



## Dominau (16. November 2010)

Ich entschuldige mich für diese Unannehmlichkeiten, Sir Lachmann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Da haben sie durchaus recht, aber ein Witz über das eigene Gemächt stößt mir doch immer Sauer auf. Solche Witze gehören eher in niedrigere Kreise.

Ist doch kein Problem, mein lieber Dominau.


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Herren, ich bitte sie auf meinen Wunsch einzugehen, Mitglied ihrer noblen Vereinigung zu werden.



Dazu müssen Sie Ihr äusseres ebenfalls anpassen und sich den hier gängigen Gepflogenheiten anpassen. Zum äusseren zählt ein Zylinder, Monokel oder eine Pfeife. Die Gepflogenheit werden natürlich von Geburt aus vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Petersburg (16. November 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Herren, ich bitte sie auf meinen Wunsch einzugehen, Mitglied ihrer noblen Vereinigung zu werden.



NEIN DU NOOB DIE VERINIGUNG IST GEHEIM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dazu müssen Sie Ihr äusseres ebenfalls anpassen und sich den hier gängigen Gepflogenheiten anpassen. Zum äusseren zählt ein Zylinder, Monokel oder eine Pfeife. Die Gepflogenheit werden natürlich von Geburt aus vorausgesetzt.


Eine schöne kubanische Zigarre reicht natürlich auch.
Von Vorteil, falls das Rauchen als schloecht empfunden wird, kann natürlich auch der Genuss von Tee sein.


----------



## dragon1 (16. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dazu müssen Sie Ihr äusseres ebenfalls anpassen und sich den hier gängigen Gepflogenheiten anpassen. Zum äusseren zählt ein Zylinder, Monokel oder eine Pfeife. Die Gepflogenheit werden natürlich von Geburt aus vorausgesetzt.




Ich muss sie darauf hinweisen, dass ich sowohl ein Zylinder als auch Monokel besitze. Des weiteren möcht ich hinzufügen, das der Wein auch von höchser Klasse ist.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Gefällt Ihnen das Bild jetzt mehr, mein lieber Thoor?


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich muss sie darauf hinweisen, dass ich sowohl ein Zylinder als auch Monokel besitze. Des weiteren möcht ich hinzufügen, das der Wein auch von höchser Klasse ist.



Warum zeigen Sie dann Ihre wohlgesittet Gesinnung nicht öffentlich in Form eines Bildchens?

Übrigens: Selbstverständlich wird ein Montatssalär von einer Millarde US-Dollar vorausgesetzt, wir sind hier schliesslich kein "Arme Leute" Club wie der 500 Millionen US-Dollar Club. Nein, wir sind die Elite!

Famos werter Sir Lachmann, einfach nur famos! Ich bin entzückt!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Um nun auch in mybuffed zu zeigen, was für Leute wir sind, bitte ich alle, die sich davon angesprochen fühlen hier einzutreten.
http://my.buffed.de/groups/2718/view/?HINT=17
Bitte das dort beschriebene beachten, ansonsten ist die Maßnahme in Form eines Rauswurfes leider unerlässlich.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2010)

Liebe Gemeinde so sagt mir, was geschieht hier?
Möget ihr meinem Wissendurst stillen.

ta ta ta.

*monokel rauskram*


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Die eine Milliarden US-Dollar ist ja wohl klar, dass müssen Sie nicht erwähnen. Jeder der in diesen Club eintreten will, wird diese Kleinigkeit wohl auch schon wissen.

Ich danke Ihnen, mir gefällt es auch sehr.


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Um nun auch in mybuffed zu zeigen, was für Leute wir sind, bitte ich alle, die sich davon angesprochen fühlen hier einzutreten.
> http://my.buffed.de/...8/view/?HINT=17
> Bitte das dort beschriebene beachten, ansonsten ist die Maßnahme in Form eines Rauswurfes leider unerlässlich.



Selbstverständlich bin ich soeben Mitglied dieses famosen Clubs geworden! Ich würde vorschlagen, diesen Club mit "Beitritt auf Anfrage" zu versehen, um Bauerntölpel wie Dominau fern zu halten.

Es sei denn er würde hier mit einem Zylinder oder ähnlichem auftreten.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich bin ich soeben Mitglied dieses famosen Clubs geworden! Ich würde vorschlagen, diesen Club mit "Beitritt auf Anfrage" zu versehen, um Bauerntölpel wie Dominau fern zu halten.
> 
> Es sei denn er würde hier mit einem Zylinder oder ähnlichem auftreten.


Oh, eine famose Idee!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Ich schließe mich Thoor an, immerhin soll dieser Club elitär sein!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich Thoor an, immerhin soll dieser Club elitär sein!


Ja, wahrlich, das soll er.
Wer gewillt ist, diesem anzugehören, möge sich melden.


----------



## dragon1 (16. November 2010)

Meine Herrschaften, ich hoffe doch sehr das mein derzeitiges Profilbild erkennbar ist. Wie sie sehen besitze ich ein Monokel, trike edlen Wein und habe ein Pfeife an der Wand hängen. Ein Zilinder ist ja wohl eine Selbstverstänlichkeit.
Ich würde sie nochmals bitten, mir in ihre Gesellschaft eintritt zu gewähren.
Alles andere wäre unzivilisiert.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Was zivilisiert ist, überlassen Sie doch bitte uns, mein lieber Dragon1. Aber ich denke nicht, dass etwas dagegen spricht.


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Meine Herrschaften, ich hoffe doch sehr das mein derzeitiges Profilbild erkennbar ist. Wie sie sehen besitze ich ein Monokel, trike edlen Wein und habe ein Pfeife an der Wand hängen. Ein Zilinder ist ja wohl eine Selbstverstänlichkeit.
> Ich würde sie nochmals bitten, mir in ihre Gesellschaft eintritt zu gewähren.
> Alles andere wäre unzivilisiert.



Da stimme ich Ihnen zu werter Dragon.

Ich möchte anmerken das meinereins mit meinem Paganini Zonda R soeben eine neue Bestzeit auf einer Rundstrecke aufgestellt habe. Hach wie entzückend!


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Meine Herrschaften, ich hoffe doch sehr das mein derzeitiges Profilbild erkennbar ist. Wie sie sehen besitze ich ein Monokel, trike edlen Wein und habe ein Pfeife an der Wand hängen. Ein Zilinder ist ja wohl eine Selbstverstänlichkeit.
> Ich würde sie nochmals bitten, mir in ihre Gesellschaft eintritt zu gewähren.
> Alles andere wäre unzivilisiert.



ZILINDER xD


----------



## Dominau (16. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich bin ich soeben Mitglied dieses famosen Clubs geworden! Ich würde vorschlagen, diesen Club mit "Beitritt auf Anfrage" zu versehen, um Bauerntölpel wie Dominau fern zu halten.



Ihr wagt es mich einen Bauerntölpel zu nennen?
Pah! Durch eure Ausdrucksweise ziehen sie
ihren Club immer weiter runter. Nicht gerade das
was er gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Meine Herrschaften, ich hoffe doch sehr das mein derzeitiges Profilbild erkennbar ist. Wie sie sehen besitze ich ein Monokel, trike edlen Wein und habe ein Pfeife an der Wand hängen. Ein Zilinder ist ja wohl eine Selbstverstänlichkeit.
> Ich würde sie nochmals bitten, mir in ihre Gesellschaft eintritt zu gewähren.
> Alles andere wäre unzivilisiert.


Auf ihrem Profilbild ist dies leider nicht zu erkennen.
Dennoch kenne ich dieses Bild und es spricht geradezu heraus "Ich bin ein Gentleman"
Auch ist ihre Ausdrucksweise gut gewählt, weshalb ich denke, dass sie eine Bereicherung für den Club wären.
Wir sind schließlich Gentlemans. Und keine Snobs!


----------



## dragon1 (16. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Was zivilisiert ist, überlassen Sie doch bitte uns, mein lieber Dragon1. Aber ich denke nicht, dass etwas dagegen spricht.



Ich bitte sie Herr Lachmann. Ich verstehe mich sehr wohl darauf, was zivilisiert ist. 
Möchten sie eine Tasse Tee?


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ihr wagt es mich einen Bauerntölpel zu nennen?
> Pah! Durch eure Ausdrucksweise ziehen sie
> ihren Club immer weiter runter. Nicht gerade das
> was er gebrauchen kann.



Solle sich das niedere Volk zurückziehen.
Wo ist die Wache wenn man sie einmal braucht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Da Sie nun auch zu unserem Club gehören, dürfen Sie ab jetzt auch entscheiden was zivilisiert ist und was nicht. Ich beglückwünsche sie.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde sagen, wir sollten anstatt Dominau zu verteufeln ihn akzeptieren, aber darauf hinweisen, dass er nicht das ist, was wir für einen Gentleman halten.
Was sagen Sie dazu meine werten Herren?


----------



## dragon1 (16. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Da Sie nun auch zu unserem Club gehören, dürfen Sie ab jetzt auch entscheiden was zivilisiert ist und was nicht. Ich beglückwünsche sie.



Ich danke ihnen vielmals, Sir Lachmann. 
Hiermit möchte mich für heute von meinen Freunden und Kollegen verabschieden, ich werde mich nun zur rast begeben.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich danke ihnen vielmals, Sir Lachmann.
> Hiermit möchte mich für heute von meinen Freunden und Kollegen verabschieden, ich werde mich nun zur rast begeben.


Ich wünsche eine angenehme Ruhe mein Bester.


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde Ihre Bezeichnung exzellent, jedoch vermisse ich den treffenden Begriff "Bauerntölpel". Schliesslich gibt es entweder Bauerntölple oder Gentlemans. Oder Snobs. Nun gut, ich denke Dominau ist ein Snob.

Gebetten Sie sich wohl, werter Sir Dragon!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Ich wünsche Ihnen eine angenehme Nacht, Herr Dragon1.


Ich würde mich auch dafür aussprechen Dominau zu akzeptieren, aber ihn nicht als Teil des Clubs zu akzeptieren, solange er nicht sein Äußeres anpasst.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2010)

> Ich würde sagen, wir sollten anstatt Dominau zu verteufeln ihn akzeptieren, aber darauf hinweisen, dass er nicht das ist, was wir für einen Gentleman halten.
> Was sagen Sie dazu meine werten Herren?



Wir müssen den Club vor niederen beschützen.
Sie würden unseren Ruf nur zerstören. Dies ist inakzeptabel!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wir müssen den Club vor niederen beschützen.
> Sie würden unseren Ruf nur zerstören. Dies ist inakzeptabel!


Er würde ja nicht dem Club angehören, davon war nie die Rede, werter Lord.


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

Werter Sir Lachmann, ich appelliere an Ihre Gentlem Werte. Herr Dominau verkörpert nicht nur äusserlich nicht einen Gentleman, er pflegt ebenfalls eine äusserst niedere Ausdrucksweise und weiss sich nicht entsprechend zu verhalten!

Im Übrigen möchte ich dezenet darauf hinweisen das Herr BlizzLord ebenfalls nicht das äussere eines Gentlemans vertritt!


----------



## Dominau (16. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich finde Ihre Bezeichnung exzellent, jedoch vermisse ich den treffenden Begriff "Bauerntölpel". Schliesslich gibt es entweder Bauerntölple oder Gentlemans. Oder Snobs. Nun gut, ich denke Dominau ist ein Snob.



Junge Dame!
Nicht in diesem Ton.


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Junge Dame!
> Nicht in diesem Ton.



Da sehen Sies, werte Herren, genau dieses Verhalten ist respektlos, despektierlich und eines Gentlemans nicht würdig!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> [...]
> Im Übrigen möchte ich dezenet darauf hinweisen das Herr BlizzLord ebenfalls nicht das äussere eines Gentlemans vertritt!


Er befand sich im Club, bevor er verschlossen wurde.
Ich gebe ihm nun 24 Stunden, neben seinem Verhalten auch sein Äußeres anzupassen.


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

Werte Herren, Werte Sires, ich möchte mich nun vorläufig verabschieden da es mich zu meinem 124 Zoll Full HD 3D Blueray Fernseher zieht.

Wünsche einen angenehmen Abend!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Nun, mein lieber Dominau, ich muss Sie doch bitten ihre Ausdrucksweise dem hier herrschenden Ton anzupassen, ansonsten kann ich nicht dafür garantieren, dass man Sie hier aufnehmen kann.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Werte Herren, Werte Sires, ich möchte mich nun vorläufig verabschieden da es mich zu meinem 124 Zoll Full HD 3D Blueray Fernseher zieht.
> 
> Wünsche einen angenehmen Abend!


Ich wünsche Ihnen viel Spaß mit diesem Unterhaltungsgerät!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Wünsche einen angenehmen restlichen Abend vor Ihrer unterhaltungs Maschine, mein bester Thoor.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Im Übrigen möchte ich dezenet darauf hinweisen das Herr BlizzLord ebenfalls nicht das äussere eines Gentlemans vertritt!



Das werte Monokel wird in diesem Moment von meiner lieben Magda gereinigt.
Solle er sich gedulden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass Katzen stärker als Krokodile sind.
Zumindest, was die Psyche angeht!
Als Untermauerung meiner These: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h9ktY3KOMsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was halten Sie davon?


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Diese Katze zeigt wahrlich starkes Psychisches Durchsetzevermögen. Nun bleibt aber die Frage: Kann man diese These auf alle Katzen übertragen?


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass Katzen stärker als Krokodile sind.
> Zumindest, was die Psyche angeht!
> 
> Was halten Sie davon?



Die Katze ist das edelste Geschöpf alleine die Anwesenheit versetzt diese Monster in Entsetzen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> [...]Kann man diese These auf alle Katzen übertragen?


Das kommt drauf an.
Viele Katzen gelten, wie es im Volksmund heisst, als "durchgeknallt". 
Ob damit solch ein Mut einhergeht, bzw eine solch Psychische Stärke, oder ob die Stärke einfach nur Fehlen von Angst aufgrund des Fehlens einiger Characterzüge ist, ist die Frage.

Denn Mut ist nicht die Abwesenheit von Angst, sondern dass man Respekt vor der Gefahr hat, aber sie nicht scheut!


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Diese Katze zeigt wahrlich starkes Psychisches Durchsetzevermögen. Nun bleibt aber die Frage: Kann man diese These auf alle Katzen übertragen?



Ich denke doch, das nicht die Katze das Phänomen ist, sondern mehr die Feigheit des Krokodils. Ich vermute diverse andere Katzen sind bei ähnlichen Experimenten bereits auf abscheuliche Art und Weise verendet.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich denke doch, das nicht die Katze das Phänomen ist, sondern mehr die Feigheit des Krokodils. [...]


Ein wahrlich interessanter Standpunkt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Nun, wie es sich für einen Mann meines Standes gehört, habe ich natürlich auch 2 Katzen zu hause mit denen ich ja beizeiten ein solches Experiment durchführen könnte und damit schon mal herausfinden könnte ob es nicht doch Abweichungen von Sir Brilles These gibt.


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Nun, wie es sich für einen Mann meines Standes gehört, habe ich natürlich auch 2 Katzen zu hause mit denen ich ja beizeiten ein solches Experiment durchführen könnte und damit schon mal herausfinden könnte ob es nicht doch Abweichungen von Sir Brilles These gibt.



Sagen Sie mal, wollen Sie unseren Club entweihen?! Wir sind ein Club von Gentlmemens und Tiere werden in höchstem Grade respektiert! Wie können Sie es nur wagen?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Ich bitte Sie, erkennen Sie die hohe Kunst der Ironie nicht mehr?
Das war eindeutig ein Lachmann!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Mäßigen sie sich, mein lieber Thoor. Natürlich werde ich meine Katzen nicht wirklich dafür benutzen. Sie werden von Katzen meiner Angestellten gedoubelt und sind damit außerhalb jeder Gefahr.


Wie ich sehe, hat meine liebe Brille meinen Bluff entdeckt.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Mäßigen sie sich, mein lieber Thoor. Natürlich werde ich meine Katzen nicht wirklich dafür benutzen. Sie werden von Katzen meiner Angestellten gedoubelt und sind damit außerhalb jeder Gefahr.



Die Katzen ihrer Angestellten, sind diese nicht auch Katzen und somit Tiere?


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Die Katzen ihrer Angestellten, sind diese nicht auch Katzen und somit Tiere?



Nun, lesen sie sich bitte noch einmal den letzten Teil meines Beitrags durch. Ich entschuldige mich für die entstandene Verwirrung um meine Aussage.


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2010)

So bin jetzt Off_the_Line hadde , bro`s
morgen wird ein extrem verkackter tag 

hab ich eulen lieb :*


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> hab ich eulen lieb :*



Überdenken sie bitte bis zum nächsten mal ihre Ausdrucksweise. 
Gute Nacht.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Nun, lesen sie sich bitte noch einmal den letzten Teil meines Beitrags durch. Ich entschuldige mich für die entstandene Verwirrung um meine Aussage.



Dies war eine rein Rhetorische Frage mein liebster.
Ich bin ihrer Ironie durchaus bewusst und respektiere sie.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Nun gut, damit sollten alle unsere Missverständnisse aus der Welt geschafft sein.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Achja, mein bester Lord: 
Ihr Äußeres sieht wahrlich aus wie ein englischer Gentleman!
Gute Wahl!
Pflichten die anderen Gentlemans mir da bei?


----------



## Dominau (16. November 2010)

Gute Nacht die Herren,möge die Macht auch weiterhin mit ihnen sein.
Ich werde mich nun ins Schlafgemach begeben.


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

Wer von der werten Gesellschaft sich köstlich amüserieren möchte der müsste nun Pro7 einschalten.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Gehaben Sie sich wohl, Dominau!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Er hat wahrhaft das Äußerliche eines perfekten Britischen Gentlemans. Famos.


Gehaben Sie sich wohl, Dominau.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Achja, mein bester Lord:
> Ihr Äußeres sieht wahrlich aus wie ein englischer Gentleman!
> Gute Wahl!
> Pflichten die anderen Gentlemans mir da bei?



Danke, herr Brille und natürlich auch Lachmann.
Ich lege sehr viel Wert auf mein Erscheinungsbild und bin sehr erfreut das ihrem Auge dies nicht entgeht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Was gibt es sonst noch so an interessanten Themen, werte Diskussionspartner?


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Was gibt es sonst noch so an interessanten Themen, werte Diskussionspartner?



Ich möchte ihnen mitteilen, das unsere geschätzte und verehrte Gemeinschaft einen Kodex benötigt.
Schließlich ist das ein seriöser Club!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Nun, ich werde mir nun ein famoses Live Album einer grandiosen Band besorgen und mich dann an dieser wahrhaft schönen Musik ergötzen. Und was machen sie so, meine liebe Brille?


Die Idee mit dem Kodex ist wahrhaft brilliant.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Nun, ich werde mir nun ein famoses Live Album einer grandiosen Band besorgen und mich dann an dieser wahrhaft schönen Musik ergötzen. Und was machen sie so, meine liebe Brille?
> 
> 
> Die Idee mit dem Kodex ist wahrhaft brilliant.


Ich höre mir 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n-Tx1xxFWTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 an.
Gerade die alten Lieder mit Tarja und ihrer hohen Stimme klingen außerordentlich schön an einigen Stellen. 
Natürlich kein Vergleich zu Pavarotti, aber dennoch sehr schön.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. November 2010)

Ein weiteres fabelhaftes Thema wären Th00r-Fanartikel und deren Qualität.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Sehr schön,sehr schön. Es gefällt mir. 
Es kann nun mal auch nicht jeder wie der Maestro sein.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Sehr schön,sehr schön. Es gefällt mir.
> Es kann nun mal auch nicht jeder wie der Maestro sein.


Da haben Sie Recht!


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Ich werde mich nun auch zurück ziehen und noch etwas die seichte Unterhaltung bei Pro7 angucken. 
Ich wünsche Ihnen allen einen angenehmen Abend und verabschiede mich. Ich empfehle mich.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Ich wünsche eine gute Unterhaltung mit dem Abendprogramm!
Zum Punkt Kodex: Bitte schauen Sie sich die Gruppenbeschreibung an. Was hier von Beginn an stand reicht doch, denke ich? Oder gibt es Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Ich werde mich nun auch zurück ziehen und noch etwas die seichte Unterhaltung bei Pro7 angucken.
> Ich wünsche Ihnen allen einen angenehmen Abend und verabschiede mich. Ich empfehle mich.



Auf einen göttergleichen Abend.

*Weinglas schwenk*



> Zum Punkt Kodex: Bitte schauen Sie sich die Gruppenbeschreibung an. Was hier von Beginn an stand reicht doch, denke ich? Oder gibt es Verbesserungsvorschläge?



Möge er hinzufügen das der Gruß sowie die Verabschiedung der mit- Gentleman ein MUSS sei!
Schließlich sind wir wohl erzogen.

Außerdem darf unsere Meinung in nicht weniger als 4 Wörtern pro Satz verbreitet werden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Apropos Wein.
Finden Sie es nicht auch barbarisch, Rotwein zu Fisch zu trinken?


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Apropos Wein.
> Finden Sie es nicht auch barbarisch, Rotwein zu Fisch zu trinken?



Weißwein ist die Antwort nur dann ist es Gentleman's gerecht!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Weißwein ist die Antwort nur dann ist es Gentleman's gerecht!


In manchen Situationen ist Rotwein gewiss nicht zu verschmähen, aber zu Fisch gehört ein Weißwein.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2010)

Auch ich werde mich nun verabschieden.
Es war mir eine Ehre. Ich verweise nochmals auf meine Vorschläge zur verbesserung unseres exklusiven Clubs.



> Möge er hinzufügen das der Gruß sowie die Verabschiedung der mit- Gentleman ein MUSS sei!
> Schließlich sind wir wohl erzogen.
> 
> Außerdem darf unsere Meinung in nicht weniger als 4 Wörtern pro Satz verbreitet werden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Gehaben Sie sich wohl, geehrter Lord.
Ich werde darüber nachdenken, seien Sie da unbesorgt.
Das Grüßen und Verabschieden gehört ohnehin zum guten Ton und ein "Sie haben Recht" sind nur 3 Wörter.
Dennoch sind dies gute Ideen.

So, auch ich werde mich nun ins Bett begeben, eine schöne Nacht noch an alle, die vielleicht noch kommen mögen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. November 2010)

guten abend ihr schlafnasen ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. November 2010)

Ich wünsche Ihnen allen einen wunderschönen guten Abend.


----------



## Olliruh (17. November 2010)

Wohl an die Herren,
Ich habe mir am heutigen Tage Jackass 3d zugemüte geführt & ich muss schon sagen. Es amüsiert mich hervorragend wenn sich Bauerntölpel gegenseitig Schmerzen zufügen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. November 2010)

Werter Sir Olliruh! Ich muss mich doch nun grade sehr zurückhalten um nicht etwas unüberlegtes zu sagen! Wie können sie es wagen, die exzellenten Darsteller dieses hochkarätigen Filmes Bauerntölpel zu nennen?


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aBQAj5CBMGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



LIVIN LA VIDA LOCA!!!!!


----------



## Olliruh (17. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Werter Sir Olliruh! Ich muss mich doch nun grade sehr zurückhalten um nicht etwas unüberlegtes zu sagen! Wie können sie es wagen, die exzellenten Darsteller dieses hochkarätigen Filmes Bauerntölpel zu nennen?



Mein guter Sir Lachmann , ich muss sie leider darauf hinweisen , das WeMan ein Bauerntölpel ist. Falls sie etwas dagegen einwenden möchten , kontaktieren Sie mich mit einer 3 Seitigen Argumentation über die tölpelhaftigkeit dieses Mannes.
Meine Angestellten spielen sogar meine lieblings Szenen nach .


----------



## dragon1 (17. November 2010)

Ich wünsche den Herren einen Angenehmen guten Abend.
Dürfte ich mich nach ihrem wohlbefinden erkundigen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. November 2010)

Wie können sie es wagen?! 
Die Jackass Darsteller stehen außerhalb jeder Kritik und sind mit uns Gentleman sogar fast gleich zu setzen! Aber ich muss mich doch sehr darüber wundern, dass sie sich hier mit ihrem äußeren dazu erdreisten wie ein Gentleman zu schreiben und Behauptungen darüber anzustellen wer ein Gentleman ist und wer nicht!


----------



## Olliruh (17. November 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche den Herren einen Angenehmen guten Abend.
> Dürfte ich mich nach ihrem wohlbefinden erkundigen?



Ich denke das ich mir einen leichten grippalen Infekt eingefangen habe deswegen bin ich Gesundheitlich leicht angeschlagen.


----------



## dragon1 (17. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich denke das ich mir einen leichten grippalen Infekt eingefangen habe deswegen bin ich Gesundheitlich leicht angeschlagen.



mein Beileid, ich wünsche ihnen eine rasche Genesung.


----------



## Olliruh (17. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine Damen & Herren, können wir das wirklich behaupten?


----------



## Olliruh (17. November 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> mein Beileid, ich wünsche ihnen eine rasche Genesung.



Besten Dank mein lieber,besten dank.


----------



## dragon1 (17. November 2010)

mhh, deliziös...
Ich möchte ihnen Mitteilen, wie schmackhaft Beeren - Punsch ist.


----------



## Petersburg (17. November 2010)

Solangsam geht mir euer Umgangston echt auf die nerven, vorallem da ich nicht so schreiben kann


----------



## Olliruh (17. November 2010)

dir auch?


----------



## Olliruh (17. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKGWlsUdAcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL made my week


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. November 2010)

na ihr ehrren hafte schwärmer ^^


das krümmelmonster ist ma richtig auf parras wen um kekse geht ^^ grade bei 1:07 ^^

naja bin ma ins bett bb


----------



## Thoor (17. November 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Solangsam geht mir euer Umgangston echt auf die nerven, vorallem da ich nicht so schreiben kann



Ich finde, Ihr Umgangston ist unangebracht gegenüber einer solch elitären Gesellschaft!


----------



## Olliruh (17. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZraC8v8tjDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wie dreißt es probiert an mehr keckse zu kommen


----------



## Olliruh (17. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gHRzQLKhAnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


a lolololol


----------



## BlizzLord (18. November 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Solangsam geht mir euer Umgangston echt auf die nerven, vorallem da ich nicht so schreiben kann



Der Neid ist eine große Gefahr für jeden von uns.
Unsere Gesellschaft hat ein Niveau das sie niemals erreichen werden.

Und damit ein hallo an meine geschätzten mit Gentleman.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWkHvUU-CIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



:'D


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2010)

Ein famoser Spaß, Sir Brille. !


----------



## mookuh (18. November 2010)

Abend


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PmAkT5lPZsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


köstlich


----------



## Landerson (18. November 2010)

Darf ich hier reinschreiben obwohl es hier erst 3:30 nachmittag ist oder muss ich warten bis es hier 9 uhr nachts ist?


----------



## mookuh (18. November 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Darf ich hier reinschreiben obwohl es hier erst 3:30 nachmittag ist oder muss ich warten bis es hier 9 uhr nachts ist?



es geht nach MEZ


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2010)

Hallo, Moo. 
Ist deine Wiese immernoch schön grün? ;>


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 &#9829;&#9829;Nadiinne&#9829; &#9829;. 
18.11.2010 um 21:32 Uhr    Re: [kein Betreff]    <br class="clearFix">   asooo ok würdes du mich den kenenlern wollen warum gehts dir nit so gut wen ich mal fragen darf ?
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 &#9829;&#9829;Nadiinne&#9829; &#9829;. 
18.11.2010 um 21:32 Uhr    Re: [kein Betreff]    <br class="clearFix">   sorry das ich es sarge aber du bisst echt süß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

*hust*

was wollen diese ischen von mir ?


----------



## mookuh (18. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Hallo, Moo.
> Ist deine Wiese immernoch schön grün? ;>



Jo und die Uni steht auch noch 



Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> &#9829;&#9829;Nadiinne&#9829; &#9829;.
> ...



hau rein


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

Sie wohnt in Bielefeld was mir wenig gut gefällt ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Jo und die Uni steht auch noch



Juhu! 
Darauf hätte ich gerne ein Trainfive!


@Olliruh
Gz, dich finden 12 jährige Mädchen heiß ;>


----------



## mookuh (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Sie wohnt in Bielefeld was mir wenig gut gefällt ...



Tja 	pech gehabt xD neeext

@ lachi *trainfive geb*


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

sie ist 15 :O
ich hätt jetzt auf 13 getippt


----------



## Petersburg (18. November 2010)

Alles dreht sich - immer noch :/


----------



## Onico (18. November 2010)

Hallooooooooooooooooooooo...o...


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Alles dreht sich - immer noch :/



zuviel gesoffen?


----------



## Petersburg (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> zuviel gesoffen?



Weder trinke noch rauche ich


----------



## Onico (18. November 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Weder trinke noch rauche ich



Spritzt du es dir zwischen die Zehen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2010)

Otto ist er auch nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

alter mit gings heut morgen so schlecht...
an die ersten 15min nachem aufstehen kann ich mich garnet dran erinnern ...
& wie ich zur schule gekommen bin ist mir auch schleierhaft 

& ich habe keinen tropfen alk angefasst


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2010)

kewl story...


----------



## Onico (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> alter mit gings heut morgen so schlecht...
> an die ersten 15min nachem aufstehen kann ich mich garnet dran erinnern ...
> & wie ich zur schule gekommen bin ist mir auch schleierhaft
> 
> & ich habe keinen tropfen alk angefasst



Ich verweise auf deine Signatur?


----------



## Petersburg (18. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Spritzt du es dir zwischen die Zehen?



Nein ich nehme keine Drogen


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2010)

Jedes mal wenn Olliruh eine seiner UNGLAUBLICH SPANNENDEN Geschichten erzählt muss ich immer hier dran denken:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

schön wärs...
nein mir war derbe schwindelig aber meine mama lässt mich nur zuhause wenn mir mind 1arm fehlt...
das einzig positive war das ich es irgendwie geschafft habe zu duschen ...


----------



## Onico (18. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Jedes mal wenn Olliruh eine seiner UNGLAUBLICH SPANNENDEN Geschichten erzählt muss ich immer hier dran denken:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha (:


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Jedes mal wenn Olliruh eine seiner UNGLAUBLICH SPANNENDEN Geschichten erzählt muss ich immer hier dran denken:



für dich doch olli :*


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2010)

Ich denke, ich bleibe doch lieber bei Olliruh. Lässt die ganze Sache was professioneller aussehen. ;>


----------



## Petersburg (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nein mir war derbe schwindelig aber meine mama lässt mich nur zuhause wenn mir mind 1arm fehlt...



Und ich dacht, ich wär der einzige bei dem das so ist


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

Nein leider nicht...
ich könnt auch drauf verzichten


----------



## Onico (18. November 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und ich dacht, ich wär der einzige bei dem das so ist



Njo, geht leider sehr Vielen so -.-


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

ein wunder das ich es einiger maßen gestylt & heile in die schule geschaft habe


----------



## Onico (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ein wunder das ich es einiger maßen gestylt & heile in die schule geschaft habe



Jaja, gut, gut ,gut ,gut ,gut.....


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ein wunder das ich es einiger maßen *gestylt* & heile in die schule geschaft habe



Yeah, voll gestylt. Damit auch die anderen merken...


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Yeah, voll gestylt. Damit auch die anderen merken...


...dass man auch gestylt scheisse aussehen kann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2010)

OH NOEZ!
Mein fag-o-meter schlägt schon wieder aus. :<


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

ich hab doch nur gesagt das ich es geschaft einiger maßen ansehnlich auszusehen


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ...dass man auch gestylt scheisse aussehen kann.



Das hast du gesagt.


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich hab doch nur gesagt das ich es geschaft einiger maßen ansehnlich auszusehen



Ja, weil das Aussehen ja so extrem wichtig ist...


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hast du gesagt.


i know


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

Morgen Kult *__*

erstes date mit so ner ische *_*²


----------



## Petersburg (18. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> OH NOEZ!
> Mein fag-o-meter schlägt schon wieder aus. :<



Und aufeinmal war Razyl da


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, weil das Aussehen ja so extrem wichtig ist...



für mich schon.
ich könnte nie ungeduscht ausm haus gehen ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und aufeinmal war Razyl da



Hat aber mit Razyl nichts zu tun, mein lieber Petersburg!


----------



## Onico (18. November 2010)

Du siehst auch ungestylt gut aus...


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> für mich schon.
> ich könnte nie ungeduscht ausm haus gehen ...



Wie kommst du dann frühs in die Schule?


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und aufeinmal war Razyl da



ich denke mal er meinte mich


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> für mich schon.
> ich könnte nie ungeduscht ausm haus gehen ...


duschen wertet nur leider nicht das gesicht auf...


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2010)

Heilige Scheiße, ich bin erst gestern ungeduscht aus dem Haus gegangen! :O


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und aufeinmal war Razyl da



Kurios, dass ich schon zwei Minuten zuvor etwas gepostet habe....


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Du siehst auch ungestylt gut aus...



danke


----------



## Petersburg (18. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kurios, dass ich schon zwei Minuten zuvor etwas gepostet habe....



Naund? Das beweist doch garnichts!!!!


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> duschen wertet nur leider nicht das gesicht auf...



naja die haare aber schon & die gehören für mich mit zum gesicht .
und wenn man wieder nutella im gesicht hat & duscht wertet es das gesicht schon irgendwie auf


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> naja die haare aber schon & die gehören für mich mit zum gesicht .
> und wenn man wieder nutella im gesicht hat & duscht wertet es das gesicht schon irgendwie auf



Leider nicht ins positive Licht...


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> naja die haare aber schon & die gehören für mich mit zum gesicht .
> und wenn man wieder nutella im gesicht hat & duscht wertet es das gesicht schon irgendwie auf


Wenn Haare für dich zum Gesicht gehören haste entweder n Bart oder du solltest deine Nasenhaare trimmen.
Haare gehören zum Kopf und können höchstens das Gesicht untermalen.


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

och leute ich style mich so wie ich es möchte & ihr stylt euch so wie ihr möchtet ok ?
können wir uns darauf einigen ?


----------



## Onico (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> och leute ich style mich so wie ich es möchte & ihr stylt euch so wie ihr möchtet ok ?
> können wir uns darauf einigen ?



Ja...


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> &#9829;&#9829;Nadiinne&#9829; &#9829;.
> ...





Onico schrieb:


> Ja...




Erkenne den zusammenhang.


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> och leute ich style mich so wie ich es möchte & ihr stylt euch so wie ihr möchtet ok ?
> können wir uns darauf einigen ?



Ich habe nichts gegen deinen "Style" (das Wort ist so schlimm...) gesagt, sondern lediglich, dass Aussehen nichts wichtiges ist.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2010)

Was versteht man denn heutzutage unter "stylen"?


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Was versteht man denn heutzutage unter "stylen"?



Clerasil ins Gesicht...


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Was versteht man denn heutzutage unter "stylen"?


Schminke um die Akne wegzubekommen, Haare ins Gesicht, ums teilweise zu verdecken und immer schön gefühllos schauen vorm Spiegel üben.
Das letzte ist zwar nicht stylen, aber muss man einfach draufhaben.


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

ja wie man sich die Haare macht,was man anzieht & so...


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Schminke um die Akne wegzubekommen, Haare ins Gesicht, ums teilweise zu verdecken und immer schön gefühllos schauen vorm Spiegel üben.
> Das letzte ist zwar nicht stylen, aber muss man einfach draufhaben.



Ich hab das auch drauf. <3
Soll ich Dir mal so ein Bild von mir machen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Ich hab das auch drauf. <3
> Soll ich Dir mal so ein Bild von mir machen?


Bei dir sieht man weder Gesichtsausdrücke noch Gesicht^^


----------



## Onico (18. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Ich hab das auch drauf. <3
> Soll ich Dir mal so ein Bild von mir machen?



Nein, ähm, Nein, Bitte... nicht!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Bei dir sieht man weder Gesichtsausdrücke noch Gesicht^^



Weil mein wallendes Haar mir dann im Gesicht liegt? Ich weiß!


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Nein, ähm, Nein, Bitte... nicht!



soll ich ein bild für dich machen *hust*


----------



## Lari (18. November 2010)

Haare werden überbewertet.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Weil mein wallendes Haar mir dann im Gesicht liegt? Ich weiß!


Falls du dieses Strohgebilde so nennen willst


----------



## Onico (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> soll ich ein bild für dich machen *hust*



Ähm... ich sag nun besser nix (:
Aber wenn du... nein passt schon!


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> soll ich ein bild für dich machen *hust*



Will hier niemand wissen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> soll ich ein bild für dich machen *hust*




Nein, danke.



Grüne schrieb:


> Falls du dieses Strohgebilde so nennen willst



Meine Haare sind FUCK YEAH, du olle Brille!


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Ähm... ich sag nun besser nix (:
> Aber wenn du... nein passt schon!



juhu ich hab ein fanboy


----------



## Onico (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> juhu ich hab ein fanboy


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> juhu ich hab ein fanboy



Was nicht für dich spricht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> soll ich ein bild für dich machen *hust*


Oh ja, das ist, was das Internet mit seinen social networks braucht!
Bilder von 15/16 Jährigen, die sich in coolen Posen zeigen und das ins Inet stellen.
Direkt danach brauchen wir auch noch absolut seltene Emobilder aus Blickwinkel von oben!
Da gebt ihr mir sicher recht oder?


----------



## Onico (18. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was nicht für dich spricht.



Wieso denn?


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2010)

Absolut!


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

<br class="no-float"> <br class="no-float">            


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 &#9829;&#9734;*´¨`*.•sChNuLlI&#9829; &#9829;LiKe&#9829;LiEbT&#9829;IhN&#9829;&#9734;*´¨`*.• 
17.11.2010 um 19:21 Uhr    Re: [kein Betreff]    <br class="clearFix">   

bist schon voll süüß


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2010)

Wenn ich sowas schon lese, könnte ich anfangen zu kotzen.


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Wieso denn?



lass dich nicht von ihm anmachen


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas schon lese, könnte ich anfangen zu kotzen.



du auch ?


----------



## Onico (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> <br class="no-float"> <br class="no-float">
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jaja, meine ganzen viert, fünft Accounts ...


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Wieso denn?



Das spricht für sich.


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

Am besten ist wenn die schreiben : ICh maq dein pic :* <3

dann musst du eiskalt antworten : Ich auch & auf ignore setzen


----------



## Jester (18. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Tage.



Das spricht Bände.


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Das spricht Bände.



Zitate fälschen kann jedes Kleinkind.


----------



## Jester (18. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zitate fälschen kann jedes Kleinkind.



Weswegen es auch für mich kein Problem war!


----------



## Dominau (18. November 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen!

..

Nacht ihr Schwärmer!
ich geh schlafen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2010)

Jester zeigt uns damit wieder mal wie kreativ er doch ist!


----------



## Jester (18. November 2010)

Ein Feuerwerk der guten Laune und der Kreativität!!


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

Traue keinem Zitat das du nicht selbst gefälscht hast


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. November 2010)

Das musst du aber erst mal beweisen,Jester!


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

Wenn 2 Vegatarier sich prügeln,nennt man es dann trotzdem beef?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2010)

Nein, schwul.


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

_|_|_ 
_|_|_ 
o|o|x

mysteriös


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

___________________________


----------



## Skatero (18. November 2010)

Wenn Mädchen dich süss finden, ist das kein Kompliment. Das heisst, dass sie dich niedlich finden. Sie will nur deine beste Freundin sein und mit dir darüber reden, wie man sich am besten schminkt, aber damit kennst du dich ja sicher auch aus.


----------



## Thoor (18. November 2010)

Guten Abend vereherte Mitschwärmende Elite

Wie mir scheint ist das Niveau in diesen Kreisen doch sehr gesunken. Was ist nur aus der Elitären Gentleman Gesellschaft geworden?! Schande, Schande!

Nun werde ich mich höflichst verabschieden, mein Assassins Creed Brotherhood erwartet mich.

Gehabt Euch wohl und angehmene Träume!


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn Mädchen dich süss finden, ist das kein Kompliment. Das heisst, dass sie dich niedlich finden. Sie will nur deine beste Freundin sein und mit dir darüber reden, wie man sich am besten schminkt, aber damit kennst du dich ja sicher auch aus.



nein so war das nicht gemeint 
im grunde geb ich dir recht aber hier war das schon so gemeint !

so Th00r wir sind die Liga der außergewöhnlichen Gentelmans

Nacht bin weg hadde ihr süßen

<3


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nein *so war das nicht gemeint*
> im grunde geb ich dir recht *aber hier war das schon so gemeint* !



?!


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

in dem bsp.
im grunde stimmt es das mädchen das nur schreiben wegen bff & so
aber in diesem fall nicht sie wollte sich sogar gestern mit mirtreffen...


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> in dem bsp.
> im grunde stimmt es das mädchen das nur schreiben wegen bff & so
> aber in diesem fall nicht sie wollte sich sogar gestern mit mirtreffen...



Nur weil sie dich treffen wollte, schließt das Möglichkeit 1 nicht aus.


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur weil sie dich treffen wollte, schließt das Möglichkeit 1 nicht aus.



schade das man buschfunk nicht quoten kann...


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> schade das man buschfunk nicht quoten kann...



Ein Glück.


----------



## Skatero (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> schade das man buschfunk nicht quoten kann...



Für Windows gibt es eine brandneue Funktion! Damit kann man Sachen (Text, Bilder usw.) kopieren. Die solltest du mal testen.


----------



## Jester (18. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Das musst du aber erst mal beweisen,Jester!




Guess who is back...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. November 2010)

Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## Onico (19. November 2010)

Huhu...


----------



## Petersburg (20. November 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaoy1QKxGQs&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Onico (20. November 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]



Was willst du uns damit blos sagen?


----------



## Petersburg (20. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit blos sagen?



Ich will damit sagen, dass ihr alle sterben werdet wenn ich einen Chips esse!!


----------



## Onico (20. November 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich will damit sagen, dass ihr alle sterben werdet wenn ich einen Chips esse!!



Atom-chip?


----------



## Dabow (20. November 2010)

02:20 am 20.11.10

die Freundin schläft schon seit über 2h,
ich schau nebenbei TV
WoW läuft nichtmehr

ich werde mir gleich etwas zu essen machen 
und mir etwas zu trinken holen.
Danach vielleicht noch ein wenig YouTuben
und dann bestimmt auch bald ins Bettchen poofen.

Also dann


----------



## Jester (20. November 2010)

In diesen dunklen Stunden der Nacht, die uns Gottes Einsamkeit spüren lassen, hält uns nur die Musik davon ab, in die ewigen Weiten der Kälte und Verzweiflung zu wandern.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muhVKlWFWuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer.
Und Prost :'(


----------



## Dropz (20. November 2010)

nabend


----------



## Edou (20. November 2010)

You´re either the Nexus, or you´re against Us!


----------



## Healor (20. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> In diesen dunklen Stunden der Nacht, die uns Gottes Einsamkeit spüren lassen, hält uns nur die Musik davon ab, in die ewigen Weiten der Kälte und Verzweiflung zu wandern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Track


----------



## Dropz (20. November 2010)

was macht ihr so?


----------



## kræy (20. November 2010)




----------



## painschkes (20. November 2010)

_Hab grad (Okay..schon ne Stunde her) endlich mal wieder Muscheln gegessen...mjam mjam mjam _


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2010)

muscheln sind doof


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2010)




----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2010)

:3


----------



## kræy (20. November 2010)




----------



## Petersburg (20. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> In diesen dunklen Stunden der Nacht, die uns Gottes Einsamkeit spüren lassen, hält uns nur die Musik davon ab, in die ewigen Weiten der Kälte und Verzweiflung zu wandern.



Sorry, ich bin schon 200 Km in die ewigen Weiten der Kälte und Verzweiflung gewandert - Es gibt keine Rettung mehr.


----------



## Dropz (20. November 2010)

Will endlich cata :<


----------



## Petersburg (20. November 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Will endlich cata :<



Will mich endlich Konzentrieren können


----------



## Onico (20. November 2010)

Huhu,
Jaaaaah cata auch will ):


----------



## Euphemia (20. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Huhu,
> Jaaaaah cata auch will ):



Ja, da kann ich mich nur anschliessen =)


----------



## Onico (20. November 2010)

Euphemia schrieb:


> Ja, da kann ich mich nur anschliessen =)



Obwohl, der Patch kommt eh am Mittwoch (:


----------



## Dropz (20. November 2010)

ich langweile mich die ganze zeit in og


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2010)

_Ich will aufhören zu spielen aber mache trotzdem noch 5er Heros ._._


----------



## Onico (20. November 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich langweile mich die ganze zeit in og



Wäh, wäh, wäh geh weg! Du Boeser Hordi du!

BtW: Über mir: Haben am selben tag B-Day (:


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2010)

bin ich hier der einzige der wow scheiße findet und nicht zockt? :S


----------



## Onico (20. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> bin ich hier der einzige der wow scheiße findet und nicht zockt? :S



Ja...


----------



## Dropz (20. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich will aufhören zu spielen aber mache trotzdem noch 5er Heros ._._



dein schamane ist ja auch cool zu spielen


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2010)

_Nö , geht mir genaus - nu spiel ich es noch bis der Monat ausgelaufen ist 

/Edit : Das stimmt natülich Dropz :]__
_


----------



## TrollJumper (20. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> bin ich hier der einzige der wow scheiße findet und nicht zockt? :S



ich spiels nur immo nich^^


----------



## Dropz (20. November 2010)

und was ist mit Cata :x ?


----------



## Onico (20. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nö , geht mir genaus - nu spiel ich es noch bis der Monat ausgelaufen ist _



Och, nein, das ist doch bloed....


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2010)

_Was soll damit sein?_


----------



## Dropz (20. November 2010)

dann verpasst du es ja wenn du einfach auslaufen lässt


----------



## Onico (20. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was soll damit sein?_



Willst es ned spielen?


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> bin ich hier der einzige der wow scheiße findet und nicht zockt? :S



Nope. Seit Wotlk ist das Spiel für mich auch tot und daran wird auch Cata nichts ändern, denn da wird es genau dasselbe sein. 

Ich warte auf TOR \o/


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2010)

_Nö - hab die Beta gespielt - gefällt mir nicht so..ausserdem hab ich (hoffentlich Ende des Monats ._.) meine Xbox360 und dann hab ich erstmal wieder genug zu spielen ;-)

Ich wart dann nurnoch auf GW2 _


----------



## Onico (20. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nö - hab die Beta gespielt - gefällt mir nicht so..ausserdem hab ich (hoffentlich Ende des Monats ._.) meine Xbox360 und dann hab ich erstmal wieder genug zu spielen ;-)
> 
> Ich wart dann nurnoch auf GW2 _



):


----------



## Dropz (20. November 2010)

Ich hab meinen Cata beta acc fast nie genutzt  Ich hab dann die sc2 beta,wie die cata beta verpennt weil ich keine lust hab


----------



## Onico (20. November 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Cata beta acc fast nie genutzt  Ich hab dann die sc2 beta,wie die cata beta verpennt weil ich keine lust hab



Ich spiele grundsätzlich nie Betas, da
ich immer auf den Release warte.
Sonst hat man ja absulut keinen Spaß mehr dabei....


----------



## Healor (20. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> bin ich hier der einzige der wow scheiße findet und nicht zockt? :S



Du bist nicht allein


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nope. Seit Wotlk ist das Spiel für mich auch tot und daran wird auch Cata nichts ändern, denn da wird es genau dasselbe sein.
> 
> Ich warte auf TOR \o/



yay \o/


hah, juhu healor


----------



## Dropz (20. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Ich spiele grundsätzlich nie Betas, da
> ich immer auf den Release warte.
> Sonst hat man ja absulut keinen Spaß mehr dabei....



jup


----------



## Euphemia (20. November 2010)

Na hoffentlich wird GW2 so gut wie es aussieht.


----------



## Onico (20. November 2010)

Euphemia schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich wird GW2 so gut wie es aussieht.



Naja, würd vielleicht auch mal kurz
vorbeischaun befürchte aber,
dass es garnichts wird...


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2010)

_Muss nur mal schauen was ich als erstes hole / anfange auf der Box..die Liste is lang ._.

- Fable 2
- Fable 3
- CoD B:O - nur MP
- Two Worlds

uvm. (hab die Liste grad nicht parat ...)


_


Onico schrieb:


> Naja, würd vielleicht auch mal kurz
> vorbeischaun befürchte aber,
> dass es garnichts wird...



_Woran zweifelst du? :-)_


----------



## Onico (20. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Muss nur mal schauen was ich als erstes hole / anfange auf der Box..die Liste is lang ._.
> 
> - Fable 2
> - Fable 3
> ...



WoW, bei Liste könnt ich micht ned
entscheiden, besorg dir Alles!

Edit: Naja, sieht schon gut aus bis jetzt, aber solche Sachen,
wie z.B. das es keinen richtigen heiler gibt, glaube ich war keine gute Idee, da
damit es egal geworden ist was man spielt und Jeder meint er könnte Heilen.
Aber auch im Endgame wird es so seine Schwächen haben, bin ich mir sicher,
sowas spüre ich, bis jetzt hat es dann bei Jeden Game gestimmt...


----------



## Dropz (20. November 2010)

wieso bo nur mp?


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2010)

_Mach ich sowieso - aber was dann als erstes eingelegt und gespielt wird.. 

/Edit : Weil mir SP keinen Spaß macht 
_


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cRbRUbRKkII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



&#9829;


----------



## Onico (20. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Mach ich sowieso - aber was dann als erstes eingelegt und gespielt wird..
> 
> /Edit : Weil mir SP keinen Spaß macht
> _



Alle, einfach eins Anfangen und Alle 2 Stunden wechseln, bei dem du bald fertig bist dann nicht
mehr so oft, oder schwieriger stellen...

Edit: Sie dir nochmal meinen vorigen post an...


----------



## schneemaus (20. November 2010)

Nabend!


Der Thread, der mir den Weg zu meiner Doktorarbeit gewiesen hat, ist geschlossen worden    Heute Abend hängen die Fahnen auf Halbmast in schneemausens Haus!


----------



## Onico (20. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> 
> Der Thread, der mir den Weg zu meiner Doktorarbeit gewiesen hat, ist geschlossen worden    Heute Abend hängen die Fahnen auf Halbmast in schneemausens Haus!



): Welcher war es denn?


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Alle, einfach eins Anfangen und Alle 2 Stunden wechseln, bei dem du bald fertig bist dann nicht
> mehr so oft, oder schwieriger stellen...
> 
> Edit: Sie dir nochmal meinen vorigen post an...


_
Hab ich - naja..wir werden sehen :-)

Joa..denke Black Ops + Rollenspiel (Fable 2 warscheinlich damit ich danach mit Fable 3 weitermachen kann) und dann mal schauen :-)_


----------



## Onico (20. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Joa..denke Black Ops + Rollenspiel (Fable 2 warscheinlich damit ich danach mit Fable 3 weitermachen kann) und dann mal schauen :-)_



Jop, das ist ne super Combi die ned langweilig wird.


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2010)

_So..nun genug davon..was gibts sonst noch so? :-)_


----------



## schneemaus (20. November 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> ): Welcher war es denn?



Der Nies-Thread


----------



## Tabuno (20. November 2010)

rissreisen ist die einzige heldentat vom pre event oder? :O


----------



## Onico (20. November 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> rissreisen ist die einzige heldentat vom pre event oder? :O



Jop....




Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dieser Thread aufbleibt?


0% 

Das ist ja geil (:


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2010)

Duke's First Access Club <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2010)

haha, der exorzist ist so geil


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> haha, der exorzist ist so geil



*Lachi exorzieren*


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2010)

:<


----------



## Petersburg (20. November 2010)

*ROLLT SEINEN KOPF ZUM 3. MAL ÜBER DIE TASTATUR UND HOFFT MAL NICHT WIEDER DEN KOMPLETTEN TEXT DABEI ZU LÖSCHEN* "OIHURO)EJKSKIHNUI"§ASDKLPUI"HPRHDKBAKDJKU"§(


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> :<



Awww, nicht traurig sein Metalbär


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2010)

kann ich gar nicht sein, die frau bei deep blue sea hat sich grade ausgezogen :3


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> kann ich gar nicht sein, die frau bei deep blue sea hat sich grade ausgezogen :3



Du siehst zum ersten Mal ne nackte Frau? xD


----------



## Onico (20. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> kann ich gar nicht sein, die frau bei deep blue sea hat sich grade ausgezogen :3



Toll ich schau mir Fluch der Karibik an -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du siehst zum ersten Mal ne nackte Frau? xD



du müsstest es besser wissen :S


----------



## Petersburg (21. November 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPzxHWre4M8&feature=related[/youtube]

*Lachflash*


----------



## Thoor (21. November 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]
> 
> *Lachflash*



Nein wie obszön!

Mich beschleicht der Verdacht, ich bin der einzig noch existierende wahre Gentleman in dieser Gesellschaft!


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du müsstest es besser wissen :S



Ok, 2. Frau


----------



## Petersburg (21. November 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1D7gPF6w8w&feature=related[/youtube]

Immer noch Epic :>


----------



## Dropz (21. November 2010)

was ist eig mit buffed cast und buffed show los?


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> was ist eig mit buffed cast und buffed show los?



Liest du die Hauptseite? Wenn je, dann hättest du die News sehen müssen..

Die halbe Belegschaft ist krank => no Cast, no Show.


----------



## Jester (21. November 2010)

Guten Abend Nachtschwärmer. Wieder kehre ich aus dem Berliner Nachtleben zurück.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pbt8ML7Zk5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SkullHunterTV (21. November 2010)

Grmbl, warte verzweifelt auf nen Spiel DL, Steam Server geben nur 3,2 mb/s


----------



## Olliruh (21. November 2010)

Nabend 

Heimsieg *&#9829; !!
*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Heimsieg *&#9829; !!
> *



Gz, lieber ihr als Brähmen 

Ahso und Guten Abend ...


----------



## Olliruh (21. November 2010)

Es war so ein geiles Spiel 

die stimmung war super 

neben uns saß so ne frau mit werder schal die haben wir dann die ganze zeit verarscht


----------



## mastergamer (21. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> neben uns saß so ne frau mit werder schal die haben wir dann die ganze zeit verarscht



Nice story, Bro.


----------



## Olliruh (21. November 2010)

nur nice story 
ich dachte das würd für ne cool story reichen :/


----------



## Taikunsan (21. November 2010)

heyho nabend leute


----------



## Luminesce (21. November 2010)

magier brauchen keine Tiefenbahn und keine Schiffe


----------



## Jester (21. November 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> magier brauchen keine Tiefenbahn und keine Schiffe



Ich hab sicher schon 200g mit Portalen gemacht!


----------



## Luminesce (21. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich hab sicher schon 200g mit Portalen gemacht!



Magier Vorteil und mit Cata kannst du nochmal soviel verdienen ^^


----------



## mookuh (22. November 2010)

abend :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2010)

Moo.


----------



## mookuh (22. November 2010)

Lachi.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## mookuh (22. November 2010)

Hi.
Wie geht es dir?


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2010)

AHOI IHR LANDRATTEN!


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2010)

Mir geht es gut. Und wie geht es dir,Moo?


----------



## schneemaus (22. November 2010)

Nabähnd!

Mag jemand ne Schogette für Kinder? Mit Milch und Calcium!!!!!einself


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nabähnd!
> 
> Mag jemand ne Schogette für Kinder? Mit Milch und Calcium!!!!!einself



Lachi braucht das noch.


----------



## dragon1 (22. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> bin ich hier der einzige der wow scheiße findet und nicht zockt? :S



Nein  
Ich zocks nimmer, mags nimmer, und hab wichtigeres zu tun (sprich in der Schule gut abschneiden und die schöne Zeit am We verbringen ) Da ist jede sekunde des Wochenendes zu wertvoll um sie in WoW zu verschwenden ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtD1IpH5a5Q


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Nein
> Ich zocks nimmer, mags nimmer, und hab wichtigeres zu tun (sprich in der Schule gut abschneiden und die schöne Zeit am We verbringen ) Da ist jede sekunde des Wochenendes zu wertvoll um sie in WoW zu verschwenden ^^



Schöne Zeit im Winter? Alk saufen, randalieren und Autos anzünden?


----------



## schneemaus (22. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lachi braucht das noch.



Was, Calcium? Für sich oder sein neues Avatar, die Gentleman-Ameise?


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was, Calcium? Für sich oder sein neues Avatar, die Gentleman-Ameise?



Für sich selbst. Er ist noch in der Wachstumsphase =)


----------



## schneemaus (22. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Für sich selbst. Er ist noch in der Wachstumsphase =)



Süß. War ich auch mal. Na da kriegt Lachmann eine für sich und eine für seine Gentleman-Ameise.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Süß. War ich auch mal. Na da kriegt Lachmann eine für sich und eine für seine Gentleman-Ameise.



Hehe, da ist jemand großzügig


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Süß. War ich auch mal. Na da kriegt Lachmann eine für sich und eine für seine Gentleman-Ameise.



Ich hab zwar keinen Plan um was es geht, aber was kann ich dafür,dass ich erst 16 bin?! :<


----------



## Landray (22. November 2010)

Ich glaube, es war Calcium ...wegen der Wachstumsphase ...oder so^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2010)

Und lass meine Gentleman Spinne in ruhe, du Schneeameise!


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keinen Plan um was es geht, aber was kann ich dafür,dass ich erst 16 bin?! :<



Vieles. Du hättest früher geboren werden können.


----------



## schneemaus (22. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Und lass meine Gentleman Spinne in ruhe, du Schneeameise!



DAS IST EINE AMEISE!!!

Ich hab ne Spinnenphobie. Wenn ich mir ganz fest vorstelle, dass das keine Spinne, sondern eine Ameise ist, dann IST das auch eine Ameise!

Schogetten sind gestrichen.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Schogetten sind gestrichen.



Dann wird er nicht mehr wachsen, der Kleine. =/


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. November 2010)

Cheers'n'Oi!


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2010)

[Wegen heftiger Kritik gelöscht :< Stellt euch hier einfach eine Spinne vor. :<]



Mit besten Grüßen. ;>


Mir doch egal, ich wachse auch so noch! >:O


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. November 2010)

Du bist fies Lachi.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Mit besten Grüßen. ;>



NICHT WITZIG!


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2010)

Jetzt stellt euch mal nicht so an.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt euch mal nicht so an.



Phobien =/= witzig.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt euch mal nicht so an.



Mehr sag ich dazu nicht.
Doofköpfe. :<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. November 2010)

Doofkopf! 6 Monate Bierverbot junger Herr!


----------



## Dominau (22. November 2010)

oi !


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Mehr sag ich dazu nicht.
> Doofköpfe. :<



Dir ist schon bewusst, dass Phobien eine krankhafte Angst sein können/sind. Da ist nichts witziges dran.


----------



## Dominau (22. November 2010)

Ich geh dann mal wieder. Blödes Thema hier, mag keine spinnen :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2010)

Jetzt hör auf hier den Moralapostel zu spielen, Razyl. :<


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Jetzt hör auf hier den Moralapostel zu spielen, Razyl. :<



Nein!


----------



## Ahothep (22. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass Phobien eine krankhafte Angst sein können/sind. Da ist nichts witziges dran.



Kommt drauf an wovor man Angst hat!


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2010)

Doofi!


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2010)

Ahothep schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wovor man Angst hat!



Es gibt massig Phobien :S


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. November 2010)

Nacht zusammen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. November 2010)

Gute Nacht, mein lieblings-aushilfs-punk &#9829;


----------



## Dominau (22. November 2010)

nacht du halber humpen^^


----------



## Medmius (22. November 2010)

Gute Nacht Abendschwärmer

Ich hätte eine Frage an die Leute, die einen Ohrring tragen.
Vor 8 Tagen liess ich mir das Ohr stechen. Den Ohrring habe ich 8 Tage lang nicht rausgenommen. Leider musste ich es heute morgen rausnehmen.
Vor 2 Stunden kam ich zu Hause an und es gab eine Wunde am Ohr. Mit ein bisschen Creme konnte ich den Ohrring wieder reinstecken ohne meinen Ohr zu viel zu reizen.
Nun frage ich mich, ob es, während ich schlafe festwachen könnte, weil die Wunde ja offen war und es schon bisschen Flüssigkeit / Blut rausgelassen hat.
Momentan kann ich den Ohrring ohne Probleme drehen.


----------



## Dominau (22. November 2010)

Normal sollte man den Ohrring ne ganze zeit lang garnicht raus nehm, drehn genauso wenig.
Glaub es waren 2 Wochen.
Einfach immer nur Desinfiktionsmittel drauf tun, das reicht schon.
Aber zuwachsen kann das Loch nicht, solange du den Ring drin hast.


----------



## Medmius (22. November 2010)

Mir wurde angeraten den Ohrring ab und zu zu drehen, damit es nicht mit dem Fleisch festwächst.
Meine Frage ist die gleiche. Als ich den Ohrring rausnahm, kam bisschen Blut und eine durchsichtige Flüssigkeit raus und die verursachen ja das trockene ding um die Wunde, damit sie sich schliessen kann.
Kann sich die Wunde, während das Ohrring drinsteckt schliessen und damit den Ohrring im Ohr festhalten?


----------



## Dominau (22. November 2010)

ups frage falsch gelesen.
naja das ein ohring festgehalten wird hab ich noch nicht gehört.
kann dir da dann nicht weiter helfen sry.
ruf am besten mal beim piercer an, der kann dir da sicher weiter helfen.

ich geh dann pennen, nacht.


----------



## schneemaus (22. November 2010)

Also ich würd auch sagen, drin lassen. Als ich mir mein Piercing an der Lippe hab stechen lassen (hatte mit meinen Ohrringen nie Probleme), hat es sich auch nicht entzündet, aber 5 Wochen später, als der Piercer mir den Gesundheitsstecker entfernt hat und meinen Ring rein gemacht hat. Er meinte dann auch: Wenn es sich entzündet, desinfizieren wie blöde und bloß nicht rausnehmen. Wenn's nach 2 Wochen nicht weg ist mit der Entzündung, herkommen. Also ich würd's mal abwarten. Noch was zum Drehen etc.: Klar sollte ein Ohrring oder ein Piercing, der sich ein bisschen entzündet hat, bewegt werden - Aber das tut er auch nachts im Bett, kein Mensch schläft wie ein Stein. Ich hab z.B. heute ab und an noch Schmerzen am Ohr, weil ich oben am Knorpel n Ohrring drin hab (Ring, nich Stecker) und wenn ich blöd drauf liege, tut's mir morgens mal ne halbe Stunde weh. Wobei der nie entzündet war oder so.

Ist das denn ein Nickelohrring? Eine Freundin von mir hat ne übelste Allergie gegen Nickel, wenn die sich was kauft und gesagt bekommt "NÄNÄ, is kein Nickel drin!" und es is doch welcher drin, dann geht's ziemlich ab, ruckzuck Ohrläppchen so groß wie 5-Mark-Stücke und pustelig noch dazu.


Übrigens bin ich froh, dass ich gerade nicht in den Thread geguckt hab, als das Bild noch da war. Ich hab nicht einfach nur Angst oder Ekel vor Spinnen, sondern wirklich ne Phobie. Das Einzige, was noch GERADE SO geht, ist ein Weberknecht, wenn er nicht allzu groß ist. Dann halt ich mich fern oder saug den auf. Aber bei so dicken, fetten Spinnen (noch schlimmer behaart, die gibt's hier ja Gott sei Dank nicht) bekomm ich regelrechte Panikanfälle und denke völlig irrational. Als ich mal in meinem Zimmer lag (aufm Bett, hab kein Sofa) und fern geschaut hab, hab ich auf einmal was aus'm Augenwinkel gesehn. Guck rüber, vielleicht 30cm von meinem Gesicht entfernt so ne große, dicke Spinne. Mein Vater lag schon im Bett und ich konnte den Schrei gerade so unterdrücken, war aber am Telefonieren und hab angefangen zu wimmern, zu zittern, eine Gänsehaut bekommen, Herzrasen usw. Ich raus, wollte den Staubsauger holen und sie wegsaugen - da war sie weg. Ich hab 3 Nächte nicht mehr in meinem Zimmer geschlafen, sondern im Wohnzimmer aufm Sofa, mein Vater hat sie dann nach der dritten Nacht gesehen und weggemacht. Natürlich kann das auch eine andere gewesen sein, aber in meinem Kopf war es GENAU DIE Spinne.
Anderes Beispiel: Im Sommer hatten wir ein Vereinstreffen im Außenbereich unserer Dorfkneipe. Ich hatte schön ne Cola, saß gemütlich auf dem Stuhl. Auf einmal merk ich, wie auf meinem Arm was juckt, ich denke, es ist ne Fliege oder so, guck runter, ist das ne kleine, aber fette Spinne. Ich aufgeschrien, aufgesprungen, meinen Arm geschüttelt, aufs Klo gerannt und mir ungelogen 10 Minuten den Arm mit Wasser und Seife geschrubbt, zusätzlich zum Heulanfall. Irrational? Natürlich. Bescheuert? Na klar. Aber sag mir das mal in dem Moment und ich hau dir eine runter.
Ich guck weg, wenn im Fernsehen eine Spinne zu sehen ist, guck mir keine Bilder von Spinnen an und so weiter. Ein Kumpel von mir hält seit rund anderthalb Jahren eine Vogelspinne zusätzlich zu seinen beiden Schlangen, die er vorher schon hatte. Bis vor anderthalb Jahren hab ich ihn noch regelmäßig daheim besucht - Heute geht das nicht mehr.

Und deswegen ist das für mich eine Gentleman-Ameise und keine -Spinne. Klar soweit?


----------



## Medmius (22. November 2010)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich werds mal in der Nacht drinlassen. (Meine Freunde erzählten mir, dass das Ohrring festwachsen könnte)
Es ist ein Silberohrring. Den Gesundheitsstecker habe ich rausnehmen müssen und hab den verloren.
Meine Mutter hat sehr viele Ohrringe und da habe ich mir einen der kleineren genommen und ins Ohr gesteckt.
Ich denke mal eine Nacht wird nicht ausreichen um es festwachsen zu lassen.

Gute Nacht an alle.


----------



## Luminesce (22. November 2010)

gute nacht an den der das liest o.O


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2010)

Jaja, redet mir nur alle ein schlechtes Gewissen ein.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Übrigens bin ich froh, dass ich gerade nicht in den Thread geguckt hab, als das Bild noch da war. Ich hab nicht einfach nur Angst oder Ekel vor Spinnen, sondern wirklich ne Phobie. Das Einzige, was noch GERADE SO geht, ist ein Weberknecht, wenn er nicht allzu groß ist. Dann halt ich mich fern oder saug den auf. Aber bei so dicken, fetten Spinnen (noch schlimmer behaart, die gibt's hier ja Gott sei Dank nicht) bekomm ich regelrechte Panikanfälle und denke völlig irrational. Als ich mal in meinem Zimmer lag (aufm Bett, hab kein Sofa) und fern geschaut hab, hab ich auf einmal was aus'm Augenwinkel gesehn. Guck rüber, vielleicht 30cm von meinem Gesicht entfernt so ne große, dicke Spinne. Mein Vater lag schon im Bett und ich konnte den Schrei gerade so unterdrücken, war aber am Telefonieren und hab angefangen zu wimmern, zu zittern, eine Gänsehaut bekommen, Herzrasen usw. Ich raus, wollte den Staubsauger holen und sie wegsaugen - da war sie weg. Ich hab 3 Nächte nicht mehr in meinem Zimmer geschlafen, sondern im Wohnzimmer aufm Sofa, mein Vater hat sie dann nach der dritten Nacht gesehen und weggemacht. Natürlich kann das auch eine andere gewesen sein, aber in meinem Kopf war es GENAU DIE Spinne.
> Anderes Beispiel: Im Sommer hatten wir ein Vereinstreffen im Außenbereich unserer Dorfkneipe. Ich hatte schön ne Cola, saß gemütlich auf dem Stuhl. Auf einmal merk ich, wie auf meinem Arm was juckt, ich denke, es ist ne Fliege oder so, guck runter, ist das ne kleine, aber fette Spinne. Ich aufgeschrien, aufgesprungen, meinen Arm geschüttelt, aufs Klo gerannt und mir ungelogen 10 Minuten den Arm mit Wasser und Seife geschrubbt, zusätzlich zum Heulanfall. Irrational? Natürlich. Bescheuert? Na klar. Aber sag mir das mal in dem Moment und ich hau dir eine runter.
> Ich guck weg, wenn im Fernsehen eine Spinne zu sehen ist, guck mir keine Bilder von Spinnen an und so weiter. Ein Kumpel von mir hält seit rund anderthalb Jahren eine Vogelspinne zusätzlich zu seinen beiden Schlangen, die er vorher schon hatte. Bis vor anderthalb Jahren hab ich ihn noch regelmäßig daheim besucht - Heute geht das nicht mehr.



Kranke Sache. So weit ist meine Phobie (zum) Glück nicht.


----------



## Davatar (24. November 2010)

So jetzt sitz ich seit 17 Stunden im Büro... urks...


----------



## bilibishere (24. November 2010)

achja, der Nachtschwärmer Thread^^ und, freuts euch schon alle auf morgen bzw heute ?^^
 kann erst ab 19 zocken, scheiß Nachtmittagsschule^^


----------



## schneemaus (24. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kranke Sache. So weit ist meine Phobie (zum) Glück nicht.



Sei froh, macht manchmal nicht wirklich Spaß. Bei der Sache auf dem Vereinstreffen mit dem 10 Minuten Arm schrubben hab ich Gelächter geerntet von denen, die nicht wussten, dass das ne Krankheit ist und kein zimperliches Anstellen. Ein Bekannter meinte mit rollenden Augen "Man kann sich auch anstellen" - Und genau das war es ja nicht. Ich hab mich nicht angestellt, sondern einen Panikanfall bekommen - Und dafür kann ich nix, das ist wie ein Schalter, der im Gehirn umgelegt wird und wogegen ich mich nicht wehren kann.


In diesem Sinne - Gute Nacht, Buffies, bis morgen oder so


----------



## Olliruh (24. November 2010)

Von der Weser bis zur Isar immer S04 <3

wie sie die auseinander nehmen


----------



## Olliruh (24. November 2010)

*räusper*

2:0 meine Damen & Herren


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2010)

Schalke und Fußball allgemein ist doof,wenn man es nicht grade selber spielt. Und damit wünsche ich allen einen guten Abend. :>


----------



## mookuh (24. November 2010)

Abend :>


----------



## Petersburg (24. November 2010)

Heute ist ein scheiß Tag.


----------



## Olliruh (24. November 2010)

aber die nehmen lyon auseinander ...


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Sei froh, macht manchmal nicht wirklich Spaß. Bei der Sache auf dem Vereinstreffen mit dem 10 Minuten Arm schrubben hab ich Gelächter geerntet von denen, die nicht wussten, dass das ne Krankheit ist und kein zimperliches Anstellen. Ein Bekannter meinte mit rollenden Augen "Man kann sich auch anstellen" - Und genau das war es ja nicht. Ich hab mich nicht angestellt, sondern einen Panikanfall bekommen - Und dafür kann ich nix, das ist wie ein Schalter, der im Gehirn umgelegt wird und wogegen ich mich nicht wehren kann.



Armes Tuff-Tuff  Diese Aussagen "Man kann sich auch anstellen" sind allgemein bei Phobien doof =/



Olliruh schrieb:


> aber die nehmen lyon auseinander ...



Lyon - Die Spitzenmannschaft schlechthin. Jedes Jahr im CL-Finale dabei


----------



## Olliruh (24. November 2010)

immerhin sind sie dabei...
Dortmund hat es ja letztes Jahr leider nicht geschafft :///

muhahahahah
keine Manschaft die in der CL spielt ist wirklich schlecht ...

Bayern hat sich ja gestern wieder mit Ruhm bekleckert gegen AS Rom eine richtige top manschaft


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> immerhin sind sie dabei...
> Dortmund hat es ja letztes Jahr leider nicht geschafft :///
> 
> muhahahahah
> ...



Bayern hatte den Einzug auch schon perfekt, ergo war das Spiel komplett unwichtig. Derzeit geht die Liga vor und da ist Schalke ja auch noch irgendwo weit unten und träumt derzeit nur von einem CL-Platz, ebenfalls wie Bremen und Bayern. 

Und außerdem: Barcelona > all


----------



## Dominau (25. November 2010)

Oi meine Mitstreiter des Bösens.


----------



## Olliruh (25. November 2010)

Buffed mobt mich :/
immer wen ich drauf klicke will der das ich mich regestriere & wenn ich das mache sagt Buffed zu mir : FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Deanne (25. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Sei froh, macht manchmal nicht wirklich Spaß. Bei der Sache auf dem Vereinstreffen mit dem 10 Minuten Arm schrubben hab ich Gelächter geerntet von denen, die nicht wussten, dass das ne Krankheit ist und kein zimperliches Anstellen. Ein Bekannter meinte mit rollenden Augen "Man kann sich auch anstellen" - Und genau das war es ja nicht. Ich hab mich nicht angestellt, sondern einen Panikanfall bekommen - Und dafür kann ich nix, das ist wie ein Schalter, der im Gehirn umgelegt wird und wogegen ich mich nicht wehren kann.



So reagieren die Leute gerne. Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren mal eine große Platzwunde am Kopf zugezogen, es hat geblutet wie Sau und ich musste mich übergeben. Die Anwesenden meinten nur "Spinn nicht rum, du Hypochonder!"


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. November 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> So reagieren die Leute gerne. Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren mal eine große Platzwunde am Kopf zugezogen, es hat geblutet wie Sau und ich musste mich übergeben. Die Anwesenden meinten nur "Spinn nicht rum, du Hypochonder!"



So sind die Menschen halt. Leider.


----------



## Petersburg (26. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> So reagieren die Leute gerne. Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren mal eine große Platzwunde am Kopf zugezogen, es hat geblutet wie Sau und ich musste mich übergeben. Die Anwesenden meinten nur "Spinn nicht rum, du Hypochonder!"



Also, ich hätte mir den nächsten schweren Gegenstand gesucht und allen Anwesenden eine genauso große Platzwunde zugefügt


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. November 2010)

grade so aus spaß nen mensch hunter erstellt nun kommts bin in rothkammgebierge angekommen und krieg ne quest die mit rambon 1-4 zusammenpassen ^^


----------



## Dominau (26. November 2010)

Hey leute


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2010)

_Was los? 
_


----------



## Luminesce (26. November 2010)

_<<ach wie gut das jeder zahlt, weil ich einen magier hab>>_


----------



## Thoor (26. November 2010)

Warum müssen Frauen soooo kompliziert sein -_-


----------



## Luminesce (26. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum müssen Frauen soooo kompliziert sein -_-



wieso meinst du? o_o


----------



## Thoor (26. November 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> wieso meinst du? o_o



da fragst du 1x ganz höflich, respektvoll und anständig ob sie mit dir was unternehmen möchte und zurück kommt "hör auf mich zu belästigen und geh sterben" -_-

aber hey hauptsache n kollege von mir hat n mädel das er seit einer woche kennt die ganze nacht bei sich ._. RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH leben ist nicht fair ich bin einfach zu wenig arschloch :s


----------



## Luminesce (26. November 2010)

hahaha geh sterben xD, hat die dir das ins gesicht gesagt?


als arschloch kriegst du nicht schneller ne frau, bzw. behältst sie nicht länger...


----------



## Thoor (26. November 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> hahaha geh sterben xD, hat die dir das ins gesicht gesagt?
> 
> 
> als arschloch kriegst du nicht schneller ne frau, bzw. behältst sie nicht länger...



ich hab sie gefragt ob sie die handy nr von nem kollegen hat den sie auch kennt und dann "PS: hast du mal lust was zu mache? " und dann kam die antwort -_-

ja wow kA alle sagen immer ich bin so lieb und nett aber irgendwie merkt das niemand... ah doch warte mal eine hat gesagt ich sei mega lieb, zuvorkommend und son zeuch... war leider 23 o.o

ja aber die arschlöcher kriegen immer die tollsten mädels ab :s 

RAAAAAH

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1v1R7r8SPU[/youtube]

ich wünsch mir 35 grad, sonnenschein und gute laune (:


----------



## Luminesce (26. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich hab sie gefragt ob sie die handy nr von nem kollegen hat den sie auch kennt und dann "PS: hast du mal lust was zu mache? " und dann kam die antwort -_-
> 
> ja wow kA alle sagen immer ich bin so lieb und nett aber irgendwie merkt das niemand... ah doch warte mal eine hat gesagt ich sei mega lieb, zuvorkommend und son zeuch... war leider 23 o.o
> 
> ...



was ist denn das für eine... aber kopf hoch da gibts bestimmt eine die genau diese Werte schätzt ^^

und ich dachte immer männer stehn auf ältere Frauen...


----------



## Thoor (26. November 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> was ist denn das für eine... aber kopf hoch da gibts bestimmt eine die genau diese Werte schätzt ^^
> 
> und ich dachte immer männer stehn auf ältere Frauen...



Na ja sie ist ja echt nett und auch hübsch aber es würde halt nicht funktionieren :S

ach alles doof


----------



## Petersburg (26. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich wünsch mir 35 grad, sonnenschein und gute laune (:



Geh Sterben.


----------



## Thoor (26. November 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Geh Sterben.



 fies!

aber massendefekt ist echt ne knorke band für das es eher punkmukke ist :S


----------



## Luminesce (26. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Na ja sie ist ja echt nett und auch hübsch aber es würde halt nicht funktionieren :S
> 
> ach alles doof



ja es sind immer die netten mädchen welche anderen den tod wünschen


----------



## Thoor (26. November 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> ja es sind immer die netten mädchen welche anderen den tod wünschen



ich mein die die 23 war, klar leute die mir sagen ich sei abschaum und ich soll sterben gehen bezeichne ich immer als "nett"... ich mag ja echt lieb sein aber übertreiben wirs mal nicht


----------



## Luminesce (26. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich mein die die 23 war, klar leute die mir sagen ich sei abschaum und ich soll sterben gehen bezeichne ich immer als "nett"... ich mag ja echt lieb sein aber übertreiben wirs mal nicht



Wieso würde es dann nicht funktionieren? Alter spielt doch nicht wirklich eine Rolle


----------



## Thoor (26. November 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Wieso würde es dann nicht funktionieren? Alter spielt doch nicht wirklich eine Rolle



ja ich mein 23 jährige mädels haben wohl mehr interesse an 25 aufwärts^^ und vorallem ist der unterschied halt zu gross :S ich kann ihr halt nix bieten undso^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich kann ihr halt nix bieten undso^^



Wenigstens siehst du es schon mal ein!


----------



## Thoor (26. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Wenigstens siehst du es schon mal ein!



du bist mal ganz ruhig hier deine freundin raucht schliesslich mehl! ach nein, ex freundin

BADAM TREFFER VERSENKT

das wars mit dem gentleman dasein!


----------



## Luminesce (26. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ja ich mein 23 jährige mädels haben wohl mehr interesse an 25 aufwärts^^ und vorallem ist der unterschied halt zu gross :S ich kann ihr halt nix bieten undso^^



Mein bester Freund ist 18 und seine Freundin ist vier Jahre älter.. Er kann auch noch nicht Autofahren, das macht sie ^^..
Ich denke darüber ist sich die 23 jährige bewusst..
Musst du wissen, bin nur der Überzeugung das Alter in einer Beziehung keine Rolle spielt, egal wer älter ist Frau oder Mann. Wenns passt, wieso nicht ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> du bist mal ganz ruhig hier deine freundin raucht schliesslich mehl! ach nein, ex freundin
> 
> BADAM TREFFER VERSENKT
> 
> das wars mit dem gentleman dasein!



Ja,und? 
Das irgendwann auch mal Schluss ist soll ja bekanntlich vorkommen. ;>


----------



## Dominau (26. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was los?
> _



ab dem 31.12 arbeitslos :/
und das taschengeld von den eltern reicht fast nie -.-
muss mir was neues suchen


----------



## Thoor (26. November 2010)

Aaaaaaaalter Störte.Priester geht aber auch geil ab


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Wenigstens siehst du es schon mal ein!



Gut gemacht Lachi!


----------



## Soramac (26. November 2010)

Scheisse.. mein Thread ist zu. Was mach ich'n jetzt? /:


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Scheisse.. mein Thread ist zu. Was mach ich'n jetzt? /:



Ihn neu aufmachen.


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihn neu aufmachen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihn neu aufmachen.



Wäre wohl eine Idee, aber bin leider schon am Limit. Mit der nächsten Verwarnung wär's dann für mich (:


----------



## Petersburg (26. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG ZAM IST DA!!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gut gemacht Lachi!



Ooohh, ein Kompliment von Razyl *-*


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wäre wohl eine Idee, aber bin leider schon am Limit. Mit der nächsten Verwarnung wär's dann für mich (:



Dann schneiden wir dir die Emolocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer diese Gewalt... Zam: Du spielst zu viele Killerspiele!



DER schrieb:


> Ooohh, ein Kompliment von Razyl *-*



Ja, muss auch mal sein.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dann schneiden wir dir die Emolocke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn ich jemals gesagt habe, dass ich dich nicht mögen würde, ziehe ich es hiermit zurück 



Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, muss auch mal sein.



Yay! \o


----------



## Thoor (27. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der war jetzt einfach zu geil ZAM.... xD

Allzeit bereit was!


----------



## Soramac (27. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dann schneiden wir dir die Emolocke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Hallo! Das Bild ist schon älter, meine Haare sind so lang wie deine nun. ALSO WAS!? ;D


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Wenn ich jemals gesagt habe, dass ich dich nicht mögen würde, ziehe ich es hiermit zurück



Sagst du nur täglich im ICQ... oh.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagst du nur täglich im ICQ... oh.



lüge! ;P


http://my.buffed.de/mb_useruploads/69586/personal_picture/personal_picture.jpg?rdn=1290812705
Und was ist hiermit, Soramac? ;>


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hallo! Das Bild ist schon älter, meine Haare sind so lang wie deine nun. ALSO WAS!? ;D



Zam ist trotzdem cooler *g*



DER schrieb:


> lüge! ;P



Ich würde jetzt die Chatlogs posten, aber da stehen schon vorher zu viele böse Wörter dazwischen, die gar nicht zum Thema gehören xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2010)

Ein "paar" böse Wörter, du bist gut :S


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Ein "paar" böse Wörter, du bist gut :S



Ach komm die 10 bösen Wörter in einem 11-Wörter-Satz. Das sind nicht viele....


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach komm die 10 bösen Wörter in einem 11-Wörter-Satz. Das sind nicht viele....



Eigentlich ja schon D:


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja schon D:



Nur in deiner Welt!!!111


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur in deiner Welt!!!111



Da ist alles schwarz,es gibt Bier und die Frauen tragen nur knappe Klamotten. :>


----------



## Thoor (27. November 2010)

Gott regt mich die Antifa grade auf D: unglaublich was die sich erlauben! :O


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Da ist alles schwarz,es gibt Bier und die Frauen tragen nur knappe Klamotten. :>



Hm... wieso tragen sie überhaupt Klamotten?


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2010)

Diese Schelme!

Gute Frage, werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal ändern. ;>


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Gute Frage, werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal ändern. ;>




Du Perversling!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2010)

Meine kleine Welt, meine perversen Regeln!


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Meine kleine Welt, meine perversen Regeln!



Da laufen eh nur 100 Keishas rum!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da laufen eh nur 100 Keishas rum!



Maul,maul,maul,maul,maul :S


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=362OUej4t7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Epic is epic.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2010)

True Story,bro


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2010)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7063598/Peter_Fox_Stadtaffe_Single_Video_Live_Berlin_Wuhlheide
Ebenfalls episch!


----------



## Dominau (27. November 2010)

ich verabschiede mich mal.
bis morgen <3



edit:  war ja letzer.


----------



## Dropz (27. November 2010)

nabend :]


----------



## Petersburg (27. November 2010)

Aloha


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2010)

Moin


----------



## Dropz (27. November 2010)

kennt jemand gute wow podcasts?


----------



## Nuxxy (27. November 2010)

Gute Wow podcasts gibts doch garnicht


----------



## Dropz (27. November 2010)

aber interessante denen man einfach beim zocken zuhören kann  zB 5 stunden wow nacht o.ä


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## Nuxxy (28. November 2010)

Wie wärs mit einem Livestream?


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. November 2010)

wuu Abend ^^

bin grade am Aion runterladen, um ma zu schauen, was sich in einem jahr abstinenz getan hat xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. November 2010)

Party Hard!


----------



## Nuxxy (28. November 2010)

Nanu, is ja erst 15 nach 3 :O


----------



## Arosk (28. November 2010)

zuviel eistee


----------



## Skatero (28. November 2010)

Nabend

Noch jemand da?


----------



## Nuxxy (28. November 2010)

Klaro, nee, kein Eistee, Kaffe!


----------



## Jester (28. November 2010)

Nabend.
Man man man, was ein Abend....
=(


----------



## Falathrim (28. November 2010)

Holy fucking shit...


Was für ein Abend


----------



## Jester (28. November 2010)

Und, was war bei dir los?


----------



## Falathrim (28. November 2010)

Mein Jahrgang (Doppeljahrgang) hat "Jahrgangsparty" gefeiert.

Auf gut Deutsch, ich und mein Bester sind so gegen elf mit ner Flasche Vodka dort aufgeschlagen, beide schon angetrunken. Danach war es eigentlich nur noch semi-konstruktives Besaufen (die meisten waren schon voll bevor wir ankamen). Also haben wir ganz gechillt mit Leuten gelabert, im Falle dessen dass wir die Handynummern von manchen Leuten noch nicht kannten deren Nummern notiert und ungefähr 2 1/2 Stunden vor dem kompletten Ende der Party uns um ein 16jähriges Mädel gekümmert, das sich anscheinend eine Alhoholvergiftung eingefangen hatte. Also eigentlich ziemlich lustig, aber auch zum Ende hin nervig genug um zu sagen "Was ein Abend"


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2010)

Nabend 

http://www.graphicguestbook.com/ollis-heft

malt mir doch was dazu :3


----------



## xxhajoxx (28. November 2010)

Guten Abend alle zusammen auf eine schöne Lange Nacht ^^


----------



## mookuh (28. November 2010)

Abend


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2010)

hagen ist so ein kaff


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2010)

nabööönd


----------



## Jester (28. November 2010)

Nabend Nachtschwärmer.

Hagen...Hagen...Aki?


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2010)

mh ?

Ja Hagen ist ne Großstadt aber keiner kennt sie .... 

& Phönix Hagen hat gegen den Tabellen 18ten verloren ....

mit 30 Pkt unterschied -.-


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. November 2010)

Abend


----------



## Skatero (29. November 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Edou (30. November 2010)

Nabnd, oder sollte ich Guten Morgen sagen?....Man lange war ich um die Zeit nichtmehr im NS.


----------



## Kenaga (30. November 2010)

Huhu Ihr nachteulen!

@Edou

Na da ist aber einer ein großer Wrestlingfan^^

Nexus, soso...

MfG, Kenaga.


----------



## H2OTest (30. November 2010)

Guden! 

Jemand da der mich unterhalten kann?


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Jemand da der mich unterhalten kann?



In wie fern? :S


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. November 2010)

interessant...


----------



## Olliruh (30. November 2010)

lawl 

grad mit meinem besten Kumpel Schlittenfahren xD
Es war zwar Huso kalt aber das war mit ein paar Bier behoben  

LG


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> interessant...



Extrem


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> lawl
> 
> grad mit meinem besten Kumpel Schlittenfahren xD
> Es war zwar *Huso kalt* aber das war mit ein paar Bier behoben
> ...



Äh... was?


----------



## Olliruh (30. November 2010)

Hurensohn kalt 

das sagt man so


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Äh... was?



Die Mutter von Kalt ist eine Prostituierte?


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hurensohn kalt
> 
> das sagt man so



Veto


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2010)

Naja, unter asozialen Jugendlichen schon! :O


----------



## H2OTest (30. November 2010)

tanzen wa ne runed niveaulimbo ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2010)

So, alle ohne Niveau hier drunter!
------------------------------------


----------



## H2OTest (30. November 2010)

-----------------------------
 	*Deckung*


----------



## Olliruh (30. November 2010)

warte,warte,warte,warte,warte,warte,warte,
warte,warte,warte,warte,warte,warte,warte
warte,warte,warte,warte,warte,warte,warte
warte,warte,warte,warte,warte,warte,warte
,warte,warte,warte,warte,warte,warte,warte

















Louise das ist nicht mein Batman-Glas


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> So, alle ohne Niveau hier drunter!
> ------------------------------------



Na endlich *_*


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Louise das ist nicht mein Batman-Glas






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hurensohn kalt
> 
> das sagt man so



*kopf--->tisch*



ZAM schrieb:


> Die Mutter von Kalt ist eine Prostituierte?



hehe *g*



ZAM schrieb:


> Veto



Jap. Definitiv.


----------



## Olliruh (30. November 2010)

Ok das sag ICH so


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ok das sag ICH so


kewl story, bro!


----------



## Olliruh (30. November 2010)

denke ich auch :3


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2010)

abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=91mbT03oHYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend



Abend Deutschland-Moo


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Deutschland-Moo



Die Signatur ist noch von der WM ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Die Signatur ist noch von der WM ^^


Also Topaktuell...
:>


----------



## Olliruh (30. November 2010)

lawl wie Westerwelle sich an den Reporter ranmacht xD


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Also Topaktuell...
> :>



Inzwischen kann man keine Signatur mit sovielen Zeilen mehr machen ^_^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Inzwischen kann man keine Signatur mit sovielen Zeilen mehr machen ^_^


oldsql shit!


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Inzwischen kann man keine Signatur mit sovielen Zeilen mehr machen ^_^



Leider! :S


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> oldsql shit!



tjaa  

ich bin zufaul mir was anderes zu suchen


----------



## Olliruh (30. November 2010)

Barca hat Real ganz schön vom Platz getrickst


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Barca hat Real ganz schön vom Platz getrickst



Und Ramos hat sich schön vom Platz stellen lassen :S


----------



## Olliruh (30. November 2010)

Joa aber egal :3
So ein Spiel sieht man nicht alle Tage


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2010)

Ich habs nicht gesehen


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Joa aber egal :3
> So ein Spiel sieht man nicht alle Tage



Ich fands nicht egal. Das war grob unsportlich, besonders so extrem in die Beine zu fahren.


----------



## Olliruh (30. November 2010)

hast was verpasst :3


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> hast was verpasst :3



meiner ansicht nach nicht ...
sonst hätt ich es angeschaut


----------



## Olliruh (30. November 2010)

lief ja nicht live :3


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> lief ja nicht live :3



Doch.


----------



## Olliruh (30. November 2010)

Nicht im Free-Tv


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nicht im Free-Tv



Nö, wozu auch? :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nicht im Free-Tv


schwarz/weiss tv mit Kleiderbügel als antenne ist halt zu oldschool :>


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> schwarz/weiss tv mit Kleiderbügel als antenne ist halt zu oldschool :>



Nur weil das bei dir so ist :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur weil das bei dir so ist :O


Nö, ich hab schönen Hd fernseher^^


----------



## mookuh (30. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nö, ich hab schönen Hd fernseher^^



auf dem du nur s/w - filme schaust?


----------



## Noxiel (30. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nö, ich hab schönen Hd fernseher^^



... mit Kleiderbügel als Antenne.


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nö, ich hab schönen Hd fernseher^^



Und guckst nur Stummfilme


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> ... mit Kleiderbügel als Antenne.



aber nur, solange die mit Metall gefüllte Ente im Süden ist!


----------



## schneemaus (30. November 2010)

NABÄÄÄÄÄÄHND!!!!!einself 

Wer is noch so gut drauf wie ich?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AMT2uGsdwxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (30. November 2010)

*Bro-Kodex*


*Artikel 4: Ein Bro erwähnt nie die Existenz des Bro Codes einer Frau gegenüber**Artikel 5: Egal ob er sich für Sport interessiert oder nicht, ein Bro interessiert sich für Sport
**Artikel 6: Ein Bro soll es nicht peinlich sein, sich in der Umkleidekabine des Fitnessstudios, vor anderen Bros ausziehen
**Artikel 13: Ein Bro darf die Ex seines Bros nur dann küssen , wenn er im Vorfeld darüber informiert worden ist und/oder wenn es sich um einen Racheplan handelt*

*Artikel 1: Erst der Bro dann die Hoe*


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2010)

Is das n Guido-Bro-Kodex?


----------



## Olliruh (30. November 2010)

Nein das ist der Bro-Kodex von FB 

Von Schlampen jumpen & Schnecken schecken


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SPoowjW0ZXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (30. November 2010)

Wieso ?
Wieso hat dieser Kerl sooo wenig an ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. November 2010)

Moin.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wieso ?
> Wieso hat dieser Kerl sooo wenig an ?


Weil es Stumpen ist o_O


----------



## Olliruh (30. November 2010)

Das rechtfertigt aber nicht das er nur ein Unterhöschen an haben darf


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das rechtfertigt aber nicht das er nur ein Unterhöschen an haben darf


Wieso o_O
Solange er nicht nackt in der Öffentlichkeit ist darf er sowas tragen.
Zudem er oft in knapper Bekleidung auftritt, bzw aufgetreten ist. Das gehörte neben seinen Sprüngen von irgendwo genauso wie das Hopsen auf der Bühne einfach dazu^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MH_nYGfuxTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (1. Dezember 2010)

Nacht durcharbeiten *örks*


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2010)

Ahh.. die Aussicht von meinem Fenster ist so schön, da will man gar nicht pennen gehen


----------



## Davatar (1. Dezember 2010)

So jetzt nen 3-4-stündigen Powernap im Serverraum hinlegen und dann weiterarbeiten. Ihr könnt Euch gar nicht vorstellen, wie sehr ich mich aufs Wochenende freue...!


----------



## Olliruh (1. Dezember 2010)

lawl Leverkusen darf bei -13°C spielen 

N00bs


----------



## Petersburg (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab meinen Avatar verbessert


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Avatar verbessert



Den ich nun persönlich banne. Ist ja nervig ><


----------



## Petersburg (1. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Den ich nun persönlich banne. Ist ja nervig ><


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Avatar verbessert



Der Avatar ist zu nervig/blinkend und deine Signatur zu hoch.
Ich hab beides mal entfernt.


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Avatar verbessert






Carcharoth schrieb:


> Der Avatar ist zu nervig/blinkend und deine Signatur zu hoch.
> Ich hab beides mal entfernt.



xDD owned


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Dezember 2010)

Moin. Mit Handy on ftw!


----------



## Petersburg (1. Dezember 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Der Avatar ist zu nervig/blinkend und deine Signatur zu hoch.
> Ich hab beides mal entfernt.



Gebs zu, du hasst mich


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Moin. Mit Handy on ftw!



aber icq ignorieren


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> aber icq ignorieren



ICQ via Handy kann kein Multichat


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> ICQ via Handy kann kein Multichat


=( blödes icq 	suchen wir uns was neues^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> =( blödes icq 	suchen wir uns was neues^^



Wozu? Nen eigenen irc-channel habe ich :S


----------



## Petersburg (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich brauch einen neuen Avatar und eine neue Signatur hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Olliruh (1. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwas mit Schalke


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich brauch einen neuen Avatar und eine neue Signatur hat jemand ne Idee?



http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/226-designerlounge/


----------



## Petersburg (1. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Irgendwas mit Schalke



Ich mag kein Fußball :/


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wozu? Nen eigenen irc-channel habe ich :S



kenn ich 
*
*


----------



## Olliruh (1. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich mag kein Fußball :/



Schalke hat immoment auch nicht viel mit Fußball zutun :/


----------



## Petersburg (1. Dezember 2010)

Zurück zu den Wurzeln


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Zurück zu den Wurzeln



dir fehlt noch ne sig


----------



## Petersburg (1. Dezember 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> dir fehlt noch ne sig



Ich finds auch so schön btw siehe "Titel"


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Dezember 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> kenn ich


Yeah, ich kann deinen gifava sehen!
Morgen guck ich mal nach Opera Mini, da der Dolphin Browser noch zuwenige Updates hat und einige Funktionen fehlen und er kleinere Fehler macht. :/


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Yeah, ich kann deiblnen gifava sehen!
> Morgen guck ich mal nach Opera Mini, da der Dolphin Browser noch zuwenige Updates hat und einige Funktionen fehlen und er kleinere Fehler macht. :/



ich kann deinen ava auch sehen


----------



## Thoor (1. Dezember 2010)

ein bisschen hinz ein bisschen kunz steckt doch in jedem von uns!


----------



## Olliruh (1. Dezember 2010)

durchaus !


----------



## Petersburg (2. Dezember 2010)

Warum gibts in Wow auf der Horden seite im Pvp immer nur Kack noobs?! Abgesehen von mir Natürlich


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Warum gibts in Wow auf der Horden seite im Pvp immer nur Kack noobs?! Abgesehen von mir Natürlich



Weil du sie magisch anziehst.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N1naG4CyB0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


sooooooooooooooooo süß


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Dezember 2010)

moin


----------



## Jester (3. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend! *gähn*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Dezember 2010)

Abend


----------



## Vampless (3. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend!


----------



## Vampless (3. Dezember 2010)

Mich kennt bestimmt keiner mehr o.O


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Mich kennt bestimmt keiner mehr o.O


Der Name sagt mir was :s


----------



## Vampless (3. Dezember 2010)

Wenigstens Einer !


----------



## TheStormrider (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## Dominau (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Stormrider


----------



## Dropz (4. Dezember 2010)

Nabend :]


----------



## H2OTest (4. Dezember 2010)

schon hal und noch keiner geöffnet?

na dann mach ich das mal *flump*
is auf :


----------



## mookuh (4. Dezember 2010)

Abend


----------



## Dominau (4. Dezember 2010)

Gukuck


----------



## mookuh (4. Dezember 2010)

hat wer von euch "Wetten dass" geschaut?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Dezember 2010)

@Olliruh das mit dem video von dir ist 
wirklich gut wie die kinder die liebe sehen 
und was sie darüber wissen und denken,also ich gebe keine voll 5 punkte bei youtube aber da gebe ich sie wegen 
*kreativität* naja nabend ihr nacht schwärmer ^^




das letzte ma wo ich wetten das geguckt habe ist 2002 gewesen sonst hab ich das nie mehr gesehen


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> hat wer von euch "Wetten dass" geschaut?



BAM AUF DIE FRESSE GELEGT

:s

ne ist nicht zum scherzen ):


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ne ist nicht zum scherzen ):


Er kannte das Risiko!


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er kannte das Risiko!



Deshalb muss man trotzdem keine witze drüber reissen -_-


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Deshalb muss man trotzdem keine witze drüber reissen -_-



Ach, Humor gilt immer. Ist nicht immer fair, oftmals fies und makaber. Klar, ist mit Sicherheit keine schöne Sache, aber hier wird schon wieder ein Elefant aus einer Mücke gemacht. Es war ein Unfall, der jederzeit hätte passieren können.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Dezember 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> hat wer von euch "Wetten dass" geschaut?


Habs Unfallvideo gesehen. Ich musste lachen...ich glaube das Internet hat mich verdorben . :/


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Habs Unfallvideo gesehen. Ich musste lachen...ich glaube das Internet hat mich verdorben . :/



Ist sicher schlimmer Unfall, aber es sieht einfach zu geil aus wie er sich frontal vor Michelle auf die Fresse legt... einfach so BÄM OWNED irgendwie. :s


----------



## Petersburg (4. Dezember 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ist sicher schlimmer Unfall, aber es sieht einfach zu geil aus wie er sich frontal vor Michelle auf die Fresse legt... einfach so BÄM OWNED irgendwie. :s



Ich frag mich nach dem ich das Video gesehen hat, ob der noch lebt? :/


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nach dem ich das Video gesehen hat, ob der noch lebt? :/


Türlich lebt der noch. Ein paar Brüche im Gesicht, evtl. noch Arm dazu und Kopfschmerzen. Ich bezweifle, dass er stirbt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Dezember 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ist sicher schlimmer Unfall, aber es sieht einfach zu geil aus wie er sich frontal vor Michelle auf die Fresse legt... einfach so BÄM OWNED irgendwie. :s


Den Kommentar von Gottschalk hats erst richtig eitzig gemacht:
Vor dem Versuch: "Wie fuehlt sich der Vater, wenn sein Sohn vors Auto laeuft?
Direkt nach Unfall:" Uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh, hats wehgetan (er liegt regungslos da)
Bissl spaeter: "Tja, in den Proben hats immer geklappt."


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nach dem ich das Video gesehen hat, ob der noch lebt? :/


Das Auto war recht langsam. Also wuerde ich sagen, dass es nicht toedlich ist, auch wenn er sich einiges gebrochen haben wird.


----------



## BlizzLord (4. Dezember 2010)

Über welches Video wird hier geläster? :O


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Dezember 2010)

das ist der erste unfall bei wetten das meine ich


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Dezember 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Über welches Video wird hier geläster? :O


Wills nicht unbedingt posten. Such einfach mal auf einer bekannten Videoplattform nach  "Wetten dass Unfall".


----------



## mookuh (4. Dezember 2010)

und was macht ihr grad so?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Dezember 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> und was macht ihr grad so?


Fernsehen und mit Handy im Netz.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Dezember 2010)

Moin.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Dezember 2010)

Schalke hat gewonnen &#9829;

( . Y . ) & Bier für alle (außer für die Zecken)


----------



## Dominau (5. Dezember 2010)

Pass auf, sonst kommt Humpel. dann klaut er dein bier..


----------



## Dominau (6. Dezember 2010)

Doppelpost


----------



## Olliruh (6. Dezember 2010)

lawl

Auf einen Gloreichen Sieg meiner Knappen !

Hebt die Kelche ihr geilen Elche


----------



## Luminesce (6. Dezember 2010)

als wäre heute Silvester


----------



## Olliruh (6. Dezember 2010)

Party Hard \o/


----------



## Luminesce (6. Dezember 2010)

noch knapp 3min

Viel glück beim leveln


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2010)

Nabend!!


----------



## Olliruh (8. Dezember 2010)

Auf einen Gloreichen Schalker Sieg gegen einen Süddeutschen Fußball Club den wir hier nicht genauer beleuchten wollen !

Nastrovje ! <3


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2010)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7786636/James_Blunt_Stay_The_Night


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Auf einen Gloreichen Schalker Sieg gegen einen Süddeutschen Fußball Club den wir hier nicht genauer beleuchten wollen !
> 
> Nastrovje ! <3



Ähem Glorreich? Ihr wart bis zu eurem Tor komplett unterlegen... von glorreich war da nichts zu sehen.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem Glorreich? Ihr wart bis zu eurem Tor komplett unterlegen... von glorreich war da nichts zu sehen.



Trotzdem habt ihr verloren 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GuueLWWA-0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Trotzdem habt ihr verloren



Ich wusste nicht, dass Schalke gegen den FC Barcelona gespielt hat.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass Schalke gegen den FC Barcelona gespielt hat.



Hö ? Ich dachte es geht hier um Bayern München


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hö ? Ich dachte es geht hier um Bayern München



Dann sprich nicht von "ihr"


----------



## Thoor (8. Dezember 2010)

Barca war gestern einfach zu geil... wie Messi einfach mal lustlos rumgedribbelt hat aber trotzdem ein paar reingesemmelt hat =D


----------



## kræy (9. Dezember 2010)




----------



## seanbuddha (10. Dezember 2010)

Grüsse.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2010)

( . Y . ) titten


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Dezember 2010)

Oh mein Gott. -_- Kind


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2010)

ja was geht bruder ? :3


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Dezember 2010)

Wenigstens ist noch der alte Alkopop da! Was geht alter


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Dezember 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wenigstens ist noch der alte Alkopop da! Was geht alter


Geht.

Muss bloß morgen und übermorgen für Physik lernen. Viel lernen.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Dezember 2010)

Schule rafft mich auch zurzeit dahin. Immer dieses blöde Schulsystem.

Welche Stufe biste denn. Ich denke mal Oberstufe, ne?
Oder gar Physikstudent? :O


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2010)

ja schule ist kacke ...
Montag Bioklausur & Freitag Mathe ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Dezember 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schule rafft mich auch zurzeit dahin. Immer dieses blöde Schulsystem.
> 
> Welche Stufe biste denn. Ich denke mal Oberstufe, ne?
> Oder gar Physikstudent? :O



12 Klasse (Jahrgangstufe I), Physik 4 stündig.


Das studieren werde ich niemals.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja schule ist kacke ...
> Montag Bioklausur & Freitag Mathe ...



Nächste Woche schreibe ich Informatik *kotz*


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7TQHncu9XJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


lawl so zieht es bei mir zuhause auch lanfsam aus :3


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Lol.
Säufer!


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2010)

orly ?


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> orly ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2010)




----------



## seanbuddha (10. Dezember 2010)

Nichts los hier


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Dezember 2010)

wuu hab grade meinen 24 zoll screen ausgepackt und aufgestellt ... ich brauchn größeren Tisch xD


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2010)

laptop ist imba (:


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Dezember 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> wuu hab grade meinen 24 zoll screen ausgepackt und aufgestellt ... ich brauchn größeren Tisch xD



Ich bin mit meinem 15,4 Zoll Hd Lappibildschirm zufrieden


----------



## ego1899 (10. Dezember 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> wuu hab grade meinen 24 zoll screen ausgepackt und aufgestellt ... ich brauchn größeren Tisch xD



ich seh's kommen naechstes mal: 
"wuu hab grade meinen neuen schreibtisch aufgebaut... ich brauch ne groessere wohnung "


----------



## Luminesce (11. Dezember 2010)

good night


----------



## Dominau (11. Dezember 2010)

hallo an alle


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Dezember 2010)

Abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Dezember 2010)

Moin


----------



## The Paladin (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich schreibe mal wieder (Falls ihr euch an den Typen erinnert der zum Bundesheer gegangen ist)

Ich habe in meiner Kaserne den besten Job gekriegt. Ich arbeite im Soldatenheim und verkaufe den Soldaten Alkohol (Nach 16 Uhr), Süßigkeiten, Nichtalkoholische Getränke, Wurstsemmeln, Cheezburger und Pizza. Ich habe sogar unter der Woche ab und zu Frei. Nur habe ich bis jetzt nichts in den Nachtschwärmern geschrieben weil es hier irgendwie ausgestorben scheint. 

Wahrscheinlich lest ihr meinen Post erst morgen gegen ca. 21:00 Uhr ^^

Euer Paladin (Der gelernt hat dass man betrunkenen Rekruten viel Trinkgeld abknüpfen kann)


----------



## Dropz (12. Dezember 2010)

Nabend :]


----------



## Alenda (12. Dezember 2010)

ich frag einfach mal dazwischen: hat jemand einen code über für einen probeacc bei aion?


----------



## Dominau (12. Dezember 2010)

Schau mal hier
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/135806-ncsoft-kundigt-werbt-einen-freund-aktion-an/page__st__260


----------



## Alenda (12. Dezember 2010)

vielen dank


----------



## Dropz (12. Dezember 2010)

was macht ihr gerade?


----------



## Sunyo (12. Dezember 2010)

Hab gerade ein Weihnachtsgedicht für einen Wettbewerb geschrieben.


----------



## Dropz (12. Dezember 2010)

ich lvl grad


----------



## Dominau (12. Dezember 2010)

ich hab vor ein paar stunden noch gelevelt. 
danach hab ich minecraft gespielt..

jetzt fallen mir die augen zu, ich geh schlafen. nacht an alle :*


----------



## Jester (12. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Dropz (12. Dezember 2010)

wieso ?


----------



## Jester (12. Dezember 2010)

Wieso ist hier eigentlich nichtsmehr los?

Und dropz, ich war gestern Nacht sehr geknickt.


----------



## Dominau (12. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt ist wieder was los.. ich bin da


----------



## Jester (13. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
\m/


----------



## Gotham-Nathrezim (13. Dezember 2010)

ich war da


----------



## Dominau (15. Dezember 2010)

oi


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Dezember 2010)

na ihr auto suchties ^^ wie ich ^^ 

Erst die schlechte: Mein Peugeot 406 hat den geist aufgegeben leider reperierbar aber kostet zu viel .

so nen frage zu anschluss ^^ bei diesen ganzen versicherungsseiten kan man ja die versicherung checken wegen preise . So zur frage gibt es nen seite wo ich nicht meien namen in deren systeme eingeben muss,bei allen muss man das kommt mir so rüber das ich mich direkt bei denen einschreibe ohne auto.
Hab da nen parr neue in aussicht und wollte nur die versicherung checken welche halt günstiger wer für mich. 



mfg Hordlerkiller


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Kann man bei minecraft eigentlich panzer bauen ?


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Dezember 2010)

*auch mal wieder durchs buffedforum schlender*

nabend!


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

shalom :3


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Dezember 2010)

immer diese scheiss schiris 
und diese scheiss spanier


Die sollen durch den euro pleite werden dan sind wir die los


----------



## Dominau (15. Dezember 2010)

Alle sind im Anmachspruch-Fred 
Dann wirds ja wohl auch keinen jucken wenn ich jetzt pennen geh...


*traurig ins Bett geh*


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Dezember 2010)

Leude ich habn Problem und brauch eure Hilfe is voll ernst und so!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Dezember 2010)

Was los?


----------



## dragon1 (17. Dezember 2010)

Lalala was n geiler tag <3


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was los?




Ich such so nen Radiogag der immer bei nem Radiosender läuft. Da unterhalten sich immer 2 Männer und der eine hat voll so ne geile Lache "muahähähähä"
Ich muss wissen welcher Radiosender das ist  
^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Dezember 2010)

woop woop endlich Wochenende ( nach Bahn Fahrt ins nirgendwo ).... drecks Bahn mit 50min verspätung und Anschlusszug verpassen -.-

btw.. noch 4 Tage Dienst beim offiziellen Verblödungsverein ;D (BW)


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Dezember 2010)

nicht nur endlich Wochenende, sondern auch endlich Ferien!! Leider mit etwas Weihnachtsstress. Die Kunst ist es, den Stress in etwas positives zu verwandeln.

"Whenever i'm sad i just stop being sad and be awesome instead" - true story!


----------



## Giggelidu (18. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> nicht nur endlich Wochenende, sondern auch endlich Ferien!! Leider mit etwas Weihnachtsstress. Die Kunst ist es, den Stress in etwas positives zu verwandeln.



Man nennt es "Transmutation"! Oder so ähnlich. *g*


----------



## Aeonflu-X (18. Dezember 2010)

Jemand wach? (:


----------



## mastergamer (18. Dezember 2010)

Ja.


----------



## Skatero (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich auch.


----------



## mastergamer (18. Dezember 2010)




----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend. :>


----------



## Dropz (18. Dezember 2010)

Ist noch jemand da? :<


----------



## Soramac (18. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht.


----------



## Jester (18. Dezember 2010)

Hehe! Komme grad vom Feiern! Huuuuiiiiiii!


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Dezember 2010)

laaaaaangweilig. Zocke grad BFC2:Vtn aber irgendwann ist auch das nichtmehr spaßig. Vor Allem aufgrund der ganzen Bugs.


----------



## Jester (19. Dezember 2010)

Einfach nichts los hier. Leben ist Leiden.


----------



## Edou (20. Dezember 2010)

Hello I´m Aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesome.


----------



## Petersburg (20. Dezember 2010)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
Daxter Mario


----------



## Olliruh (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Dezember 2010)

Moin.


----------



## ego1899 (20. Dezember 2010)

nix los man merkt das cata draußen is


----------



## Dominau (20. Dezember 2010)

tach


----------



## Dini (20. Dezember 2010)

*gähn* hallo


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Dezember 2010)

Dini! :>


----------



## Dini (21. Dezember 2010)

Lachi! =)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Dezember 2010)

Wie mir diese scheiß T-Online Werbung auf den Sack geht >.<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Dezember 2010)

Humpel!

Bombenstimmung hier, geh ich halt pennen. :<


----------



## Jester (22. Dezember 2010)

Immerhin aufmachen muss doch hier mal einer... =(


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Dezember 2010)

man, mir ist langweilig. Scheiss Ferien -.-


----------



## Jester (22. Dezember 2010)

Schon alle Twinks auf 85?

Oder du gehst pennen mit dem guten Hörbuch am Start!


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin schon vor einiger Zeit von WoW weggekommen. Dem Himmel sei Dank!


----------



## Jester (22. Dezember 2010)

Nobodys perfect!


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Dezember 2010)

Pennen kommt aufgrund einer akuten Gastritis nicht infrage


----------



## Jester (22. Dezember 2010)

Gönn dir nen entspanntes Hörbuch mit Konsumgütern oder Rauchwerk deiner Wahl.


----------



## Dropz (22. Dezember 2010)

moin


----------



## Davatar (22. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Schon alle Twinks auf 85?
> 
> Oder du gehst pennen mit dem guten Hörbuch am Start!


Ich versteh eh nicht, wie man sich nach BC und Wotlk ein weiteres Addon antun kann ^^


----------



## Dabow (22. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich versteh eh nicht, wie man sich nach BC und Wotlk ein weiteres Addon antun kann ^^



Mir gefällt Cata. gut =)

Ohnein, ich habe gegen die Regel verstoßen =( es ist schon 07:13 Uhr

Egal, bin ja schon seit 5 Uhr wach *g*


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2010)

Nabend ..
Doofe Bayern... 
sollen mal verlieren !


btw ich mag meine neue siggi


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Dezember 2010)

Oh man, der Elfmeter hätte reingehen sollen 

Edit: JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 3:3


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2010)

Muhahhahahahaa

Und jetzt alle :

Wer hat am letzten Spieltag nichts zu feiern ? 

FC BAYERN - NICHTS ZU FEIERN


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Dezember 2010)

Ach Scheisse


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2010)

naja egal auch wenn Vfb noch ein Tor schießen würde, der schiri würd solange nach spielen lassen bis Bayern gewonnen hat


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Dezember 2010)

Es muss den scheiss Bayern doch peinlich sein, so hart auf Zeit zu spielen. So etwas unsportliches sieht man nur bei schlechten Mannschaften und Italienern.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2010)

ok das war hardcore ...


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2010)

ich bin entsetzt..

200 meiner Kommis wurden gelöscht


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Es muss den scheiss Bayern doch peinlich sein, so hart auf Zeit zu spielen. So etwas unsportliches sieht man nur bei schlechten Mannschaften und Italienern.



Ach so, dann sollte man das also beim kaputten VFB sehen? :S

Obwohl man ja fairerweise sagen muss, dass beide Spiele absolut traumhaft von den Toren her waren. 17 Tore in gerade mal zwei Spielen ist nett. Das Sahnehäubchen ist aber, dass 11 Tore für die Bayern fielen und daher der VFB zweimal verloren hat. Wie jammer, jammer schade...


----------



## Dominau (22. Dezember 2010)

Kein Fußball im Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2010)

Keine Leute im Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2010)

Kein Dominau in Nachtschwärmer (Y)


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Kein Fußball im Nachtschwärmer!



Abgelehnt.


----------



## Dominau (22. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kein Dominau in Nachtschwärmer (Y)






Razyl schrieb:


> Abgelehnt.


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hSFKnYD5rp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab fast vergessen wie schön dieser Film ist


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Dezember 2010)

hmm, nie gesehen oO


----------



## Olliruh (23. Dezember 2010)

der Film ist (für mich) der beste Zeichentrickfilm , der jemals gedreht wurde


----------



## Razyl (23. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> der Film ist (für mich) der beste Zeichentrickfilm , der jemals gedreht wurde



Nicht nur für dich.

Er ist auch der kommerziell erfolgreichste Zeichentrickfilm aller Zeiten.


----------



## Dracun (23. Dezember 2010)

Ach verdammt mann alle alten Disney Filme sind genial(ausser Bambi)


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Dezember 2010)

Haaaaaaaallo Freeeeeunde! Haaaaaaaalloooooooooooooo


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L4GW9LWGavE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (23. Dezember 2010)

nabend


----------



## Dominau (23. Dezember 2010)

FROOINNNDEEE!!!


----------



## Razyl (23. Dezember 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> nabend



Abend


----------



## Dropz (23. Dezember 2010)

gleich ist weihnachten


----------



## Razyl (23. Dezember 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> gleich ist weihnachten



Nein ist es nicht.

Gleich ist Heiligabend, aber das ist nicht Weihnachten.


----------



## Dropz (23. Dezember 2010)

egal


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2010)

Stillste Stund <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ENaSJ2w5TNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nabend ihr Luschen


----------



## Dropz (23. Dezember 2010)

huhu


----------



## Dominau (23. Dezember 2010)

schon sind se alle weg


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Dezember 2010)

Bin noch da!


----------



## Dropz (23. Dezember 2010)

ich auch


----------



## Dominau (23. Dezember 2010)

GieeFF Cata Key


----------



## Skatero (24. Dezember 2010)

Nabend...

Freibier ist toll.


----------



## Dominau (24. Dezember 2010)

Dann gib mir eins, wenns Frei ist


----------



## Skatero (24. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Dann gib mir eins, wenns Frei ist



Nein, ich bin nicht mehr am Betriebsessen und jetzt gibt es kein Freibier mehr.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Dezember 2010)

jaaaa gleich isses vorbei mit weihnachten! 
wieder 1 jahr ruhe...


----------



## Razyl (24. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> jaaaa gleich isses vorbei mit weihnachten!
> wieder 1 jahr ruhe...



?!?!?!
Gleich beginnt erst Weihnachten.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Dezember 2010)

ja heiligabend halt hast ja recht


----------



## Dominau (24. Dezember 2010)

Razyl..
Ich hab noch keine Email bekommen mit einem Key


----------



## Petersburg (25. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> nix los man merkt das cata draußen is



So siehts aus man! 

&#8364;: Btw ich hab eine neue Signatur, wie findet ihr sie?


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R9LpDj53toE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Dominau (25. Dezember 2010)

töff töff töff ... :O


----------



## Petersburg (25. Dezember 2010)

Der Nachtschwärmer ist hiermit mit 1 Stunde verspätung geöffnet!


----------



## ego1899 (25. Dezember 2010)

hehe... naja ob sich das lohnt...
cata draussen, weihnachten...

ich prophezeie das wir das naechste rekordtief an online usern erst wieder an sylvester haben, so gegen 23:55 uhr


----------



## Dracun (25. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_IBbZgStThw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Rofl ..  Zwar schon en paar Tage alte aber immer noch gut


----------



## ego1899 (25. Dezember 2010)

hehe...

hab meine luzid-traum buecher wieder rausgekramt, der traum-thread hat mich irgendwie drauf gebracht...

so langweilig is mir schon das ich versuch mir das schlafen schmackhaft zu machen...


----------



## Thoor (26. Dezember 2010)

lääätzter :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2010)

Nö.


----------



## Thoor (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke doch.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Dezember 2010)

Langweilig... grad im Skype mit 4 anderen Vollpfeifen SC2 zocken...


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatt heut mal einen seltsamen Tagesablauf 

Bis 8 Uhr früh aufgeblieben dann bis 20 Uhr geschlafen


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2010)

Doktor schrieb:


> Ich hatt heut mal einen seltsamen Tagesablauf
> 
> Bis 8 Uhr früh aufgeblieben dann bis 20 Uhr geschlafen



o.O

Äh, Abend btw.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Toll hab mich gerade geschnitten....


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2010)

Doktor schrieb:


> Toll hab mich gerade geschnitten....



An einen... Apfel?


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich an nen Küchenmesser.Aber ich wollte nen Apfel aufschneiden.


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2010)

Because I´m Edou and I´m AWESOME!

Nabnd!


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2010)

Doktor schrieb:


> Eigentlich an nen Küchenmesser.Aber ich wollte nen Apfel aufschneiden.



Hm, ich war nah dran!



Edou schrieb:


> Because I´m Edou and I´m AWESOME!



No!


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aKHoJy3VXI&feature=fvsr
 Ich mochte Dora noch nie.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2010)

Doktor schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...XI&feature=fvsr
> Ich mochte Dora noch nie.



Wieso veröffentlicht man solche Videos?!


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso veröffentlicht man solche Videos?!



Die Pointe von dem Video war Vorherzusehen. :S

Und ja, wieso?.....


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Die Pointe von dem Video war Vorherzusehen. :S
> 
> Und ja, wieso?.....



Weil man Dora nicht mag.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso veröffentlicht man solche Videos?!


 Keine Ahnung,ist aber trotzdem lustig.(Die Frau wollte das ihr Baby zu ihr krault,habs erst jetzt gemerkt weil ich den Ton aus hatte)


----------



## ego1899 (26. Dezember 2010)

oh man hab auch den ganzen tag gepennt, bis 18 uhr, und das obwohl ich um 1 gestern ins bett bin ^^

jetzt kann ich logischerweise nich schlafen, dabei muss ich morgen um 5 raus...


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> oh man hab auch den ganzen tag gepennt, bis 18 uhr, und das obwohl ich um 1 gestern ins bett bin ^^
> 
> jetzt kann ich logischerweise nich schlafen, dabei muss ich morgen um 5 raus...


Um 5 raus oha,ich würde das nicht packen!


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2010)

Doktor schrieb:


> Ich hatt heut mal einen seltsamen Tagesablauf
> 
> Bis 8 Uhr früh aufgeblieben dann bis 20 Uhr geschlafen



Noch nichtmal eine 2 Stellige Post Zahl und schon im Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann Spore aufeinmal nicht mehr starten     
Na toll...


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Noch nichtmal eine 2 Stellige Post Zahl und schon im Nachtschwärmer


Tja der Thread zieht mich an wie ein Apfel.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Dezember 2010)

Gewöhn dir doch bitte bitte gleich mal ab Doppelposts zu machen. Es gibt Leute, denen kann man das nichtmehr abgewöhnen wie Olliruh aber bitte gewöhn dir das nicht an, das nervt nur.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend ihr Lieben 



> Gewöhn dir doch bitte bitte gleich mal ab Doppelposts zu machen. Es gibt Leute, denen kann man das nichtmehr abgewöhnen wie Olliruh aber bitte gewöhn dir das nicht an, das nervt nur.



ich mag dich auch 
sorry das lag an meinem alten Pc der hat dass mit dem Multizitat nicht so auf die Kette bekommen


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Gewöhn dir doch bitte bitte gleich mal ab Doppelposts zu machen. Es gibt Leute, denen kann man das nichtmehr abgewöhnen wie Olliruh aber bitte gewöhn dir das nicht an, das nervt nur.


Danke!Werde  in der Zukunft daran denken.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> sorry das lag an meinem alten Pc der hat dass mit dem Multizitat nicht so auf die Kette bekommen



Ich bezweifle stark, dass das an deinem PC liegt...


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Gerade erst gemerkt das der Thread über 7500 Seiten hat...wow


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle stark, dass das an deinem PC liegt...



Dann zweifel mal


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle stark, dass das an deinem PC liegt...



Jop, denn Buffed verhindert versehentliche Doppelposts. Man kann nur 1 mal alle 30 sek (?) oder so posten.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Jop, denn Buffed verhindert versehentliche Doppelposts. Man kann nur 1 mal alle 30 sek (?) oder so posten.



aber wenn mein internet abschmiert oder es einen lag gibt & ich 2mal drauf klicke ,weil ich so ungeduldig bin kommt das schonmal vor 

Sorry


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Dezember 2010)

Mir ist schon wieder langweilig -.- Ferien sind doof. Sollte eig. lernen aber habe absolut keinen Bock...


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Morgen kauf ich mir mal wieder neue Spiele für den Mac MAN ICH FREU MICH!!!


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mir ist schon wieder langweilig -.- Ferien sind doof. Sollte eig. lernen aber habe absolut keinen Bock...



Such dir ne Freundin 
Frauen werden nie langweilig, wirklich , die denken sich immer was neues aus um mir auf den Sack zu gehen ... 

oder Spiel Super Guitare Hero Maniac Deluxe 3


----------



## Soramak (26. Dezember 2010)

Doktor schrieb:


> Morgen kauf ich mir mal wieder neue Spiele für den Mac MAN ICH FREU MICH!!!



Schön, welche Spiele? (:


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Such dir ne Freundin
> Frauen werden nie langweilig, wirklich , die denken sich immer was neues aus um mir auf den Sack zu gehen ...
> 
> oder Spiel Super Guitare Hero Maniac Deluxe 3


 xD Der war gut!
Was kauf ich mir den Morgen hmm...weis nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

Doktor schrieb:


> xD Der war gut!
> Was kauf ich mir den Morgen hmm...weis nicht.



Siehe mein Vorschlag, ersteres


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Siehe mein Vorschlag, ersteres



Er soll sich ne... Freundin kaufen?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=37RrxC5zcfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lasst euch nicht hacken Jungs und Mädels.

Sonst landen eure geistigen Ergüsse vor der Webcam, wie die von dem Inder, im Web


Wieso cremt man sich vorm Pc ein?

YU NO EI NO HAU!


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Ach du...lol ich kann nicht mehr!


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ORgsstGBWhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Boahr Ferien sind wirklich fad....


----------



## ego1899 (26. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle stark, dass das an deinem PC liegt...



ich auch...mir muesste das dann staendig passieren da ich hier zu 90 % mitm handy unterwegs bin... 

btw find ich fullquotes wesentlich daemlicher. die sind naemlich nicht nur dumm sondern auch beabsichtigt...


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin Razly & hab schon wieder Sand in meiner Vagina & deswegen stell ich wieder Olliruh in Frage .


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Beim Iphone ging buffed nie...


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab nur ne normale Frage gestellt...

Und Quotes so mies fälschen kannst auch nur du.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Dezember 2010)

tja tut mir leid dir das zu sagen aber vielleicht solltest du dir ein anderes lieblingsobst suchen...

also bei mir gehts.
ich sag nur: life's good


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Ihr beide mögt euch nicht sonderlich oder?

Naja jetzt hab ich nen Pc und kann normal auf Buffed.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2010)

Doktor schrieb:


> Ihr beide mögt euch nicht sonderlich oder?



Wer mag Olliruh schon?


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich kenn ihn ja noch nicht lange,macht aber einen netten Eindruck


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

ach da gibt es genug leute


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ach da gibt es genug leute



Und genügend Leute, die meiner Meinung sind.


----------



## painschkes (26. Dezember 2010)

_Jemand ne Empfehlung für nen Spiel alâ Alan Wake? :-)_


----------



## Dominau (26. Dezember 2010)

Das video mit dem baby ist blöd. aber ich mag das kommentar drunter..


You aint got no pancake mix!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwyZ0ji1GRU


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Von den Dora Video von vorhin:fuck dora.

that bitch started the decline of the human race.

GO BACK TO MEXICO AND SPEAK SPANISH YOU ANIMATED CUNT&#65279;

Ein geistreiches Kommentar nicht?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin meiner Meinung, und die ist erhaben!


----------



## ego1899 (26. Dezember 2010)

oh man 

da moegt ihr wohl beide recht haben


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Ich bin meiner Meinung, und die ist erhaben!


Diese Meinung wäre?(hab net aufgepasst)


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

haterz gona hate bitch !


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2010)

Doktor schrieb:


> Diese Meinung wäre?(hab net aufgepasst)



Ich werde meine Meinung doch nicht vor normalen Forenusern öffentlich verkünden.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Oh vergibt mir mein Herr das ich eure Meinung in frage stellte xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2010)

Schon besser.


----------



## Dominau (26. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ach da gibt es genug leute



Liste der Leute die Olliruh mögen:

1. Olliruh
2. ...


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Schon besser.



Guten Tag Herr Lachmann

Hatten Sie einen angenehmen Tag?


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

This is Sparta!

Wie heißt es richtig:der gerade Kurve,die gerade Kurve oder das gerade Kurve?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Guten Tag Herr Lachmann
> 
> Hatten Sie einen angenehmen Tag?



Wunderschönen Guten Abend, Skatero.

Ich hatte einen sehr angenehmen Tag, und Sie?


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Liste der Leute die Olliruh mögen:
> 
> 1. Olliruh
> 2. ...



sagen wir es mal so,die leute von denen ich will dass sie mich mögen,mögen mich


----------



## mastergamer (26. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> sagen wir es mal so,die leute von denen ich will dass sie mich mögen,mögen mich



Primitive Einstellung.


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Wunderschönen Guten Abend, Skatero.
> 
> Ich hatte einen sehr angenehmen Tag, und Sie?



Freut mich, dass Sie einen angenehmen Tag hatten.

Mein Tag war wunderbar.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Wieso mögt ihr Olliruh eigentlich nicht?


----------



## ego1899 (26. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Liste der Leute die Olliruh mögen:
> 
> 1. Olliruh
> 2. ...



sorry aber irgendwie geht mir dieses bild jetzt nich mehr ausm kopf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_kl5slzN2nmY/S4ReXVFV6cI/AAAAAAAAApk/JvU9hTwJnxI/s1600-h/jesushate.jpg


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich geh mal Off bis morgen falls ihr was braucht schreibt ne Message!


----------



## Silenzz (26. Dezember 2010)

Peace man, was gehtn hier ab?


----------



## Dominau (26. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> sorry aber irgendwie geht mir dieses bild jetzt nich mehr ausm kopf



Mir geht die Southpark folge nicht aus dem Kopf 

Phase 1: Unterhosen sammeln
Phase 2: ?
Phase 3: Profit


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

Party \o/


Was ist besser als 1 Laptop ?



Spoiler



2 Laptops


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Peace man, was gehtn hier ab?



Wie man sieht: Nicht allzu viel. :S


----------



## ego1899 (26. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Mir geht die Southpark folge nicht aus dem Kopf
> 
> Phase 1: Unterhosen sammeln
> Phase 2: ?
> Phase 3: Profit



hm versteh ich ma gar nich... liegt evtl daran das ich die folge nich kenn weil ich south park echt scheiße finde


----------



## Silenzz (26. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie man sieht: Nicht allzu viel. :S


Es geht eig, zumal der Überboss mal wieder da ist!


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

ich hab es wieder gefunden !!! 
MEIN FOTO MIT BUDI


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Es geht eig, zumal der Überboss mal wieder da ist!



Ich bin doch oft hier...

Edit:
Sagmal gehts noch Olliruh? Musst du diese verdammt großen Bilder hier direkt posten? >< Es stört ein wenig beim scrollen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2010)

Armer Budi


----------



## Ykon (26. Dezember 2010)

> *****23:52 POSTET DIESER H**ENSOHN *****23:52 SOLCHE RIESIGEN BILDER IN DEN NACHTSCHWÄRMER?!


----------



## Silenzz (26. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin doch oft hier...


Deshalb ja, der Überboss ist eben NICHT oft online!  Cooles Bild Olli, wo hasten das gemacht?


----------



## ego1899 (26. Dezember 2010)

lol sogar der sieht im vergleich zu dir voll riesig aus


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Deshalb ja, der Überboss ist eben NICHT oft online!



Der Überboss hätte sein Rapprojekt auch nie beendet! :S


----------



## painschkes (26. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jemand ne Empfehlung für nen Spiel alâ Alan Wake? :-)_



_Razyl vllt? _


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Cooles Bild Olli, wo hasten das gemacht?



In Hamburg auf Klassenfahrt ist der da lang gelaufen ,dann hab ich hinterdem her gerufen & tada ein superfoto mit dem Herr Budimann


----------



## Silenzz (26. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Überboss hätte sein Rapprojekt auch nie beendet! :S


Der Überboss hatte auch eine Menge zu tun, musste Geld machen und für die Schule lernen, denn er ist nicht dumm der Überboss, nein nein, er macht sein Abitur gut


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Razyl vllt? _



Ähem.... leider nein. Alan Wake ist da recht allein. Außer halt vllt. Max Payne im weiteren Sinne, dass ja auch dieses etwas düstere hatte. Aber ansonsten.... hm k.A., sry.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab ein Bild mit Hitler..


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2010)

Abend


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Bild mit Hitler..



würd mich ja stören


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Der Überboss hatte auch eine Menge zu tun, musste Geld machen und für die Schule lernen, denn er ist nicht dumm der Überboss, nein nein, er macht sein Abitur gut



Hm....
Du hast gewonnen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> würd mich ja stören



Weil...?


----------



## mookuh (26. Dezember 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Bild mit Hitler..



das bild ist toll


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Weil...?



Hitler ein Monster war. Er ist nicht cool sondern ein riesig großes Arschloch & mit soetwas möchte man kein Bild haben


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> mit soetwas möchte man kein Bild haben



Das sahen die Menschen zwischen 33 und 45 anders...


----------



## Silenzz (26. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm....
> Du hast gewonnen.


Danke  Btw. also ich persönlich find Hitler eher uncool.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hitler ein Monster war. Er ist nicht cool sondern ein riesig großes Arschloch & mit soetwas möchte man kein Bild haben



Er hat die Autobahn erfunden.
Und ich wollte ein Bild mit ihm haben und hab jetzt auch eins.


----------



## mookuh (27. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hitler ein Monster war. Er ist nicht cool sondern ein riesig großes Arschloch & mit soetwas möchte man kein Bild haben



er macht aber seinen gesichtsausdruck so schön nach


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> er macht aber seinen gesichtsausdruck so schön nach



Lachi ist halt ein braver Bub =)


----------



## Olliruh (27. Dezember 2010)

Hachja, jedem das seine .
So ich werde mich an dieser Stelle verabschieden . Morgen muss ich Saufen gehen mit meinen besten.

Cucu <3


----------



## Silenzz (27. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hachja, jedem das seine .
> So ich werde mich an dieser Stelle verabschieden . Morgen muss ich Saufen gehen mit meinen besten.
> 
> Cucu <3


Immer diese Muschis die so früh off gehn!


----------



## mookuh (27. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen muss ich Saufen gehen mit meinen besten.



und deswegen musst du jetzt schon gehen?


----------



## Olliruh (27. Dezember 2010)

Ja, Hallo die Schweine holen mich um halb 9 ab. Dann wird ins Sauerland gefahren & gesoffen was das Zeug hält .
Getarnt als Schlittenfahraktion .


----------



## mookuh (27. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja, Hallo die Schweine holen mich um halb 9 ab. Dann wird ins Sauerland gefahren & gesoffen was das Zeug hält .
> Getarnt als Schlittenfahraktion .



halb 9 Q.Q


ihr seid wahnsinnig


----------



## Olliruh (27. Dezember 2010)

ist ja auch einiges zum weg bechern da


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja, Hallo die Schweine holen mich um halb 9 ab. Dann wird ins Sauerland gefahren & gesoffen was das Zeug hält .
> Getarnt als Schlittenfahraktion .



Cool - Ihr müsst euer Saufgelage tarnen.


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> halb 9 Q.Q
> 
> 
> ihr seid wahnsinnig



Und dann liegt er 9:00 schon besoffen in einer Ecke. :s


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2010)

Sich mit Saufen zu profilieren ist nicht cool.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Dezember 2010)

Nein,nur man brauch ja auch einen tüftigen Grund zum saufen. Kannst ja nicht kommen & sagen : So Leute wir betrinken uns jetzt hemmungslos & fragt nicht wieso .


----------



## mookuh (27. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein,nur man brauch ja auch einen tüftigen Grund zum saufen. Kannst ja nicht kommen & sagen : So Leute wir betrinken uns jetzt hemmungslos & fragt nicht wieso .



also genau so mach ich es immer und es klappt :/


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein,nur man brauch ja auch einen tüftigen Grund zum saufen. Kannst ja nicht kommen & sagen : So Leute wir betrinken uns jetzt hemmungslos & fragt nicht wieso .



Schlittenfahraktion = Grund zum Saufen?

W T F?


----------



## Silenzz (27. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schlittenfahraktion = Grund zum Saufen?
> 
> W T F?


Standard!


----------



## Dominau (27. Dezember 2010)

Kein Grund ist besser als ein Grund!


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Kein Grund ist besser als ein Grund!



Ð4 h4$7 Ðµ R3(h7 Ð0m1n4µ.


----------



## Dominau (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab immer recht


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich hab immer recht



N4j4, ƒ4$7 1mm3r


----------



## mookuh (27. Dezember 2010)

ich hab den style und das geld!


----------



## Dominau (27. Dezember 2010)

Es zu lesen ist einfach, aber zum schreiben brauch ich wiki


----------



## mookuh (27. Dezember 2010)

Nµr w3r h4r73$ £337 $p34|{ $(hr31b7 1$7 (00£!! Ð3r r3$7 h47 31nƒ4(h |{31n3n $|{1££!


----------



## Mich0r! (27. Dezember 2010)

Jojojojojo!


----------



## Dominau (27. Dezember 2010)

klappe du kuh


----------



## mookuh (27. Dezember 2010)

Mich0r! schrieb:


> Jojojojojo!



xD fast so unauffällig wie onubat...



Dominau schrieb:


> klappe du kuh



klappe du pokemon


----------



## Dominau (27. Dezember 2010)

Pokemons sind cool!


----------



## mookuh (27. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Pokemons sind cool!



this!


----------



## Dominau (27. Dezember 2010)

Digimons sind besser!


----------



## mookuh (27. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Digimons sind besser!



nichts geht über pokemon gameboy spiele!


----------



## Mich0r! (27. Dezember 2010)

Lachi, sag mir, dass ich hübsch bin! :<


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2010)

Mich0r! schrieb:


> Lachi, sag mir, dass ich hübsch bin! :<



Du bist ... nicht hübsch.


----------



## Mich0r! (27. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist ... nicht hübsch.



Lüge!


----------



## Dominau (27. Dezember 2010)

lÜ9n3R


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2010)

Mich0r! schrieb:


> Lüge!


----------



## Mich0r! (27. Dezember 2010)

Wollt doch sagen, dass ich ein zexy boii bin :S


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2010)

Mich0r! schrieb:


> Wollt doch sagen, dass ich ein zexy boii bin :S



No!


----------



## mastergamer (27. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Mich0r! (27. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> No!



Letztens hast du was anderes gesagt :x


----------



## Dominau (27. Dezember 2010)

fap fap fap.. :>


----------



## Mich0r! (27. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> fap fap fap.. :>



Sagst du bescheid, wenn du fertig bist? :S


----------



## Dominau (27. Dezember 2010)

Nö


----------



## Mich0r! (27. Dezember 2010)

Also bist du schon fertig :>


----------



## Petersburg (27. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Nö



Ach so schnell schon fertig?


----------



## Dominau (27. Dezember 2010)

n0in


----------



## Mich0r! (27. Dezember 2010)

Also doch noch dabei?


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2010)

LAAAASST DOMINAU IN RUUUUUHE


----------



## Petersburg (27. Dezember 2010)

Mich0r! schrieb:


> Also doch noch dabei?



Vielleicht macht ers jetzt zum 2. mal


----------



## Dominau (27. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt wo's ums Fappen geht kommen sie alle aus ihren Löchern gekrochen!


----------



## Petersburg (27. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> LAAAASST DOMINAU IN RUUUUUHE



NEVER!


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> NEVER!



Aufs Maul?


----------



## Petersburg (27. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aufs Maul?



KRIEG! KREUZZUG!


----------



## Mich0r! (27. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Jetzt wo's ums Fappen geht kommen sie alle aus ihren Löchern gekrochen!



Da haben manche halt nen sechsen Sinn für


----------



## Jester (27. Dezember 2010)

Wo wir grad beim Thema fappen sind... Guten Abend!


----------



## Dominau (27. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend Jester!




Petersburg schrieb:


> KRIEG! KREUZZUG!



WAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! Töten ihN!


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Thema fappen sind... Guten Abend!



Nabend


----------



## Petersburg (27. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Guten Abend Jester!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NEIN TÖTEN IHN!!!!


----------



## Dominau (27. Dezember 2010)

TÖTET UNS BEIDE!!


oh .. wait


----------



## Petersburg (27. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> TÖTET UNS BEIDE!!
> 
> 
> oh .. wait



Angst Potter?!


----------



## Dominau (27. Dezember 2010)

Träum weiter!


----------



## Mich0r! (27. Dezember 2010)

Oh Gawd, welche Nerds können denn bitteschön aus Harry Potter zitieren? 

Oh wait, habs ja selber erkannt...never mind


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2010)

Mich0r! schrieb:


> Oh Gawd, welche Nerds können denn bitteschön aus Harry Potter zitieren?



Lass HP in Ruhe


----------



## Dominau (27. Dezember 2010)

Schweig, Muggel!
@ Mich0r


----------



## Skatero (27. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Schweig, Muggel!
> @ Mich0r



Schluck Schnecken!


----------



## Jester (27. Dezember 2010)

hach Feriengammeln...ungeduscht, dieselben Klamotten wie gestern. Euch kann ichs ja sagen!


----------



## Dominau (27. Dezember 2010)

Hast du ne Webcam in mein Zimmer geschmuggelt oder woher weißte wie ich vorm Rechner sitz? :>


----------



## Mich0r! (27. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> hach Feriengammeln...ungeduscht, dieselben Klamotten wie gestern. Euch kann ichs ja sagen!



Während der Schulwoche mache ich dasselbe, merkt nur nie einer!


----------



## Jester (27. Dezember 2010)

Nicht eine, fünf. Und nochmal drei in der Dusche. Wie bei jedem einzelnen Buffeduser. Ich hab ein 3 Terabyte großes Videoarsenal.


----------



## Dominau (27. Dezember 2010)

Mich0r! schrieb:


> Während der Schulwoche mache ich dasselbe, merkt nur nie einer!



Stinker :<


----------



## Mich0r! (27. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Stinker :<



Jeden Abend Türkendusche!


----------



## Jester (27. Dezember 2010)

Mich0r! schrieb:


> Jeden Abend Türkendusche!



Türkendusche reicht. Wir wechseln für die Schule immer nur Tshirt/Pullover.


----------



## Mich0r! (27. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Türkendusche reicht. Wir wechseln für die Schule immer nur Tshirt/Pullover.



Eben. So ein Blödsinn!


----------



## Dominau (27. Dezember 2010)

Bin mal Schalfen 
Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Dezember 2010)

Schalf schön. Bin grad am Super Meat Boy zocken, das Spiel rockt!


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (27. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## Dropz (27. Dezember 2010)

moin


----------



## Olliruh (27. Dezember 2010)

peace


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2010)

frieden und liebe euch allen


----------



## Dropz (27. Dezember 2010)

was macht ihr so?


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> was macht ihr so?



lol... aehm versuchen gleich zu schlafen. dadurch das hier gepostet hab ich erst gepeilt wie spaet es schon is 

muss um 5 raus. also THX und gute n8 ^ ^


----------



## Dropz (27. Dezember 2010)

bleib doch wach


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (27. Dezember 2010)

Spiel gerade die Left 4 Dead Demo


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Dezember 2010)

yehaaaw offiziell aus der Bundeswehr raus ;D bestes weihnachtsgeschenk ever


----------



## Dominau (27. Dezember 2010)

Ahoi! :O


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> bleib doch wach



geh doch fuer mich zur uni 

naja n bissel geht noch bin eh hellwach. werd bestimmt schnell muede wenn ich mich mit dir unterhalte


----------



## Dominau (27. Dezember 2010)

ich will nach hause


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

lol wo biste denn? arbeiten?

also ich lieg schon schoen im bett und werd gleich richtig gut schlafen


----------



## Dropz (27. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> geh doch fuer mich zur uni
> 
> naja n bissel geht noch bin eh hellwach. werd bestimmt schnell muede wenn ich mich mit dir unterhalte



ich würder gern zur uni  dauert noch 2-3 jahre


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

tja dann halt dich ran dann kannste immer auspennen und keinen stoerts


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> tja dann halt dich ran dann kannste immer auspennen und keinen stoerts


man muss nur schauen, welche lehrer gute vorlesungen machen 
45min vortrag über die struktur des blattes kann unter umständen ziemlich langweilig werden :S


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

hm ja aber studier psycho da kommt sowas nich vor...

so mama macht bubu viel spaß noch bis denne


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> hm ja aber studier psycho da kommt sowas nich vor...
> 
> so mama macht bubu viel spaß noch bis denne


ist ja auch interessanter ;D

hauens raus


----------



## Dropz (27. Dezember 2010)

gute nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> gute nacht


gehst auch schlafen oder war das an ego?^^


----------



## Dropz (28. Dezember 2010)

war an ego  ich glaube ich gehe heute garnicht schlafen


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> war an ego  ich glaube ich gehe heute garnicht schlafen


Wieso das? :>


----------



## Dropz (28. Dezember 2010)

keine Lust


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2010)

Hm gutes Argument^^


----------



## Dropz (28. Dezember 2010)

Schlaf ist überbewertet


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2010)

Schlummern ist nice :>


----------



## Dropz (28. Dezember 2010)

aber es kostet so viel zeit  wenn ich schlafen gehe schlafe ich immer ca 12 stunden


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> aber es kostet so viel zeit  wenn ich schlafen gehe schlafe ich immer ca 12 stunden


So lang schlaf ich nichmal, wenn ich 1-2 Tage durchmache^^
8-10h Schlaf und dann noch schön im Warmen liegen, dazu vll bissl ruhigere Musik hören. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> So lang schlaf ich nichmal, wenn ich 1-2 Tage durchmache^^
> 8-10h Schlaf und dann noch schön im Warmen liegen, dazu vll bissl ruhigere Musik hören. Fuck yeah.



Fauler Sack!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fauler Sack!


Ich darf das :>


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich darf das :>



Mit welcher Begründung?


----------



## Dominau (28. Dezember 2010)

endlich zuhause


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit welcher Begründung?


Weil ich es kann und es mir keinerlei Nachteile bringt


----------



## Dropz (28. Dezember 2010)

ich glaube ich gehe gleich doch schlafen  hab richtig lust zu lesen und dann schln einzuschalfen


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich glaube ich gehe gleich doch schlafen  hab richtig lust zu lesen und dann schln einzuschalfen


Wenn du so lesen wie schreiben kannst wird das nix 

Spaß beiseite, viel Spaß und gute Nacht


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> endlich zuhause



Online in ICQ kommen du.


----------



## Petersburg (28. Dezember 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Schlaf ist überbewertet



So siehts aus! Ich habe Heute, Gestern und Vorgestern bis 5:00 Minecraft gezockt und danach bis 10 geschlafen 

&#8364;: Wobei Natürlich zu bemerken ist, das wie lange ich geschlafen habe völlig unwichtig ist, und man lieber beachten sollte dass ich bis 5:00 auf war


----------



## Skatero (28. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> So siehts aus! Ich habe Heute, Gestern und Vorgestern bis 5:00 Minecraft gezockt und danach bis 10 geschlafen
> 
> €: Wobei Natürlich zu bemerken ist, das wie lange ich geschlafen habe völlig unwichtig ist, und man lieber beachten sollte dass ich bis 5:00 auf war



Boah, bist du cool.


----------



## Dropz (28. Dezember 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Dominau (28. Dezember 2010)

Minecraft ist toll <3


----------



## Petersburg (28. Dezember 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Boah, bist du cool.



Naja nicht cool, eher bin ich ein Minecraft suchtie - mir läuft die nase ich hab kopfschmerzen und seh nur blöcke... 

€: Was aber nicht heist, dass ich aufhöre zu Suchten Spielen


----------



## Dominau (28. Dezember 2010)

Dann geh ich jetzt auch mal Minecraft suchten :>


----------



## Petersburg (28. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Dann geh ich jetzt auch mal Minecraft suchten :>



Free oder Premium?


----------



## Dominau (28. Dezember 2010)

premium.. :>


----------



## Dominau (28. Dezember 2010)

Nacht an alle die noch hier sind!


----------



## Petersburg (28. Dezember 2010)

Und wieder einmal erhebt sich der Nachtschwärmer von den Toten!

Btw Neue Sig und neuen Ava 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2010)

So, ich kauf mir nun Crysis Maximum Edition!


----------



## Dropz (28. Dezember 2010)

moin erstmal  
wieso   @razyl?


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> moin erstmal
> wieso  @razyl?



Weil es Geld kostet :S


----------



## Petersburg (28. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil es Geld kostet :S



Und Geld ist Böse!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und Geld ist Böse!



Wenn man(n)s hat ... nabend allerseits ^^


----------



## Dropz (28. Dezember 2010)

nabend


----------



## Edou (28. Dezember 2010)

I´m AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWEEEEEESOME.

Nabnd.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Dezember 2010)

Shalom Verehrte Buffis


----------



## Dropz (28. Dezember 2010)

Shalom Alaikum


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> I´m AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWEEEEEESOME.
> 
> Nabnd.



Selbstlob stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinkt... 

und The Miz ist immer noch nicht AWESOME ...


----------



## Edou (28. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Selbstlob stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinkt...
> 
> und The Miz ist immer noch nicht AWESOME ...



Ich muss mich ja selbst Awesome finden, wenn es schon kein anderer tut. 

Und doch ist er, Mic Skills = Epic, In-Ring = Upper Midcard! = Trotzdem Main Eventer, er ist nicht umsonst WWE Champ!


----------



## Petersburg (28. Dezember 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> I´m AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWEEEEEESOME.
> 
> Nabnd.



Rate mal, wer noch viel mehr Awesome ist, dich gerade Zitiert und dessen Name mit P anfängt. Ich.


----------



## Edou (28. Dezember 2010)

Paul schrieb:


> Rate mal, wer noch viel mehr Awesome ist, dich gerade Zitiert und dessen Name mit P anfängt. Ich.



Paul Panther?


----------



## Petersburg (28. Dezember 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Paul Panther?



Hat der dich Zitiert? Nein. Ein Weiterer Tipp: Der Name der gesuchten Person ist auch eine Stadt in Russland. 
ES IST PETERSBURG DU BOB! btw dass hier soll eigentlich keiner lesen, es dient nur zu meiner eigenen belustigung. ach und noch was, wer genau nachforscht wird auch in anderen posts von mir versteckte sätze finden. srsly.


----------



## Edou (28. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hat der dich Zitiert? Nein. Ein Weiterer Tipp: Der Name der gesuchten Person ist auch eine Stadt in Russland.
> ES IST PETERSBURG DU BOB!



Ja hat er. Schau doch, in dem Zitat steht deutlich "Paul Panther".


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hat der dich Zitiert? Nein. Ein Weiterer Tipp: Der Name der gesuchten Person ist auch eine Stadt in Russland.
> ES IST PETERSBURG DU BOB! btw dass hier soll eigentlich keiner lesen, es dient nur zu meiner eigenen belustigung. ach und noch was, wer genau nachforscht wird auch in anderen posts von mir versteckte sätze finden. srsly.



Also ich seh da auch Paul Panther :O


----------



## Edou (28. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Also ich seh da auch Paul Panther :O


Edou siegt nach Punkten.

So, ich Fahr morgen nach Köln. Weiß nicht wies mitm Inet aussieht daher Wünsch ich euch falls wir uns nimmer Schreiben sollten allen ein Schönes Neues Jahr und möget ihr alle Gut Reinrutschen.

Nacht. <3


----------



## Dropz (28. Dezember 2010)

nacht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Edou siegt nach Punkten.
> 
> So, ich Fahr morgen nach Köln. Weiß nicht wies mitm Inet aussieht daher Wünsch ich euch falls wir uns nimmer Schreiben sollten allen ein Schönes Neues Jahr und möget ihr alle Gut Reinrutschen.
> 
> Nacht. <3



Dir auch, und rutsch nicht aus...


----------



## Dropz (28. Dezember 2010)

ich glaube ich werde silvester extrem oft ausrutschen


----------



## Petersburg (28. Dezember 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ja hat er. Schau doch, in dem Zitat steht deutlich "Paul Panther".



Kurz und Knapp: ICH BIN AWESOME! kein Paul Panther oder Edou.  Deine Mudda is Paul Panther.


----------



## Dropz (29. Dezember 2010)

Dropz ist awsome niemand anders EINSELF!!!1111elfelfelf


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Dezember 2010)

*schwärm*


----------



## Dropz (29. Dezember 2010)

danke


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2010)

ich will nicht schon wieder letzer sein hier


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Dezember 2010)

Okeeeee...weil Du es bist ^^

...Letzte


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2010)

Dankeschön! 


oh verdammt..


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2010)

tja


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Dezember 2010)

Hm.


----------



## mookuh (29. Dezember 2010)

this!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Dezember 2010)

Noch 2 Arena-Siege, dann neue Waffe. Yay. ^^


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2010)

Hä? Redest du von 2h?

Edit: Achso Punkte wurden schon resetted.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Dezember 2010)

Yup. Und da ist auch schon die neue Waffe. So. Nacht!


----------



## Olliruh (29. Dezember 2010)

LoL um halb 4 nachts mit guten Freundin ist endgeil


----------



## Olliruh (29. Dezember 2010)

keiner mehr on ? 

Naja dann geh ich halt schlafen ;/


----------



## ego1899 (29. Dezember 2010)

piep

na ihr...

hab aufm heimweg nen hund ausrutschen und hinfallen sehen 

klingt unspektakulaer, aber war echt das lustigste was ich seit langen gesehen hab 

war groeßer, ne art schaeferhund. der war angeleint und hat halt voll gezogen. dadurch sind ihm echt alle fueße weggerutscht und der hat sich echt voll auf's maul gelegt 

musste voll laut loslachen, sein herrchen hat sich auch voll weggeschissen und der hat nur voll sueß geguckt und wusst gar nich was abgeht

klingt jetzt fies aber glaubt mir, ihr haettet auch gelacht


----------



## Dropz (29. Dezember 2010)

moin


----------



## Jester (29. Dezember 2010)

Nabend


----------



## Kartonics (29. Dezember 2010)

hiiiiii


----------



## Dropz (29. Dezember 2010)

Gerade meine erste hero gemacht


----------



## Jester (29. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir einer von euch nen düsteren Film empfehlen, ähnlich wie Sin city, den ich grad gesehen hab?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2010)

Running Scared.
Ist zwar vom Stil her anders, aber dafür wirklich gut und schon "düster" in der Atmo, wie SinCity.
Vom Stil her gibt es aber nicht viel ähnliches wie SinCity, kannst ja mal Watchmen schauen.


----------



## Jester (29. Dezember 2010)

Watchmen kenn ich schon, alles schon gesehen...

/edit:

Ding! 900!
Ich schau jetzt Ghost in the Shell.


----------



## Petersburg (29. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch nen düsteren Film empfehlen, ähnlich wie Sin city, den ich grad gesehen hab?



Es gibt keinen Film wie Sin City da Sin City einfach der beste Film ist


----------



## Dropz (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab sin city noch net gesehen


----------



## Jester (29. Dezember 2010)

Sin City ist n der Tat genial
Ich schau jetzt aber doch Bowling for Columbine.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Dezember 2010)

fand sin city genauso muellig wie alle anderen tarantino und rodriguez filme die nach kill bill rsus sind. planet terror vielleicht noch ausgenommen. und das sag ich obwohl ich ein großer fan der aelteren seiner/ ihrer streifen bin...


----------



## Olliruh (29. Dezember 2010)

Huhu (:


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2010)

Yay
Ab 12.01. bringt Pro7 endlich die fünfte Staffel von How I Met Your Mother &#9829;


----------



## Petersburg (29. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> fand sin city genauso muellig wie alle anderen tarantino und rodriguez filme die nach kill bill rsus sind. planet terror vielleicht noch ausgenommen. und das sag ich obwohl ich ein großer fan der aelteren seiner/ ihrer streifen bin...



Ach du hast einfach keine Ahnung, Sin City war absolut genial 

€: Wobei ich noch Sagen muss gerade Kill Bill fand ich eher schlecht. Meiner meinung nach nur ein einziges großes Gemetzel.


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ach du hast einfach keine Ahnung, Sin City war absolut genial



Er hat schon Ahnung, nur eine andere Meinung als du.
Ich fand Sin City nebenbei auch nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Yay
> Ab 12.01. bringt Pro7 endlich die fünfte Staffel von How I Met Your Mother &#9829;



Epic Nice *_____________*


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich fand Sin City ziemlich geil.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ach du hast einfach keine Ahnung, Sin City war absolut genial
> 
> €: Wobei ich noch Sagen muss gerade Kill Bill fand ich eher schlecht. Meiner meinung nach nur ein einziges großes Gemetzel.



mmhhh... und ich hab keine ahnung 

was haste denn noch so fuer lieblingsfilme? ^ ^


----------



## Petersburg (29. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> mmhhh... und ich hab keine ahnung
> 
> was haste denn noch so fuer lieblingsfilme? ^ ^



Naja... da wären Sin City.... und mehr fallen mir nicht ein


----------



## ego1899 (30. Dezember 2010)

haha lol ok ^ ^

guckt euch bloß nich diesen skyline an der jetzt ins kino kommt oder schon is, kein plan... der letzte schmutz... und das is echt keine geschmacksfrage, wenn dann ob man welchen hat oder nich ^^
btw @ razyl:

vorhin die 8. two and a half men staffel geguckt, glaub nich das HIMYM da mithalten kann 

und tron kommt erst am 27.1 -.- hoffentlich vorher auf englisch da...

achso und wenn hat "sie" nen anderen geschmack razyl nich "er" , thx 
ich weiß der nick kann verwirrend sein..

(aso meine skylight nich skyline hoppla)


----------



## Dropz (30. Dezember 2010)

Razyl biste der Razyl von justgaming?


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> 1. vorhin die 8. two and a half men staffel geguckt, glaub nich das HIMYM da mithalten kann
> 
> 2. achso und wenn hat "sie" nen anderen geschmack razyl nich "er" , thx



1. Ich finde HIMYM ungefähr hundertmal besser als Two and a half men. Vor allem finde ich Neil Patrick Harrys aka Barney Stinson seeeehr viel besser als Charlie Sheen. Sowohl im reellen Leben, als auch im Schauspielerbereich. 

2. Ok, das wusste ich nicht...


... WEIBSVOLK IST ANWESEND!


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Razyl biste der Razyl von justgaming?



Nope, bin ich nicht.


----------



## Dropz (30. Dezember 2010)

How i met your mother ist auch besser


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nope, bin ich nicht.



DOCH IST ER!!!1!!1!!


Und Taahm ist besser als HIMYM


----------



## ego1899 (30. Dezember 2010)

oh du kennst ihn persoenlich? 

naja hab HIMYM jetzt nich sooo viel gesehen aber find TAAHM einfach nur top.

erste folge staffel 8 in der allerersten szene:

allen kommt heim und charly lirgt schlafend auf der treppe. im so genialer pose das ich das bild noch immer nich ausm kopf kriege, hab mich so weggeschmissen 

nur auf englisch da die ja grad erst in amerika laeuft, is aber noch viel besser musste ich feststellen...


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Und Taahm ist besser als HIMYM



Not for me Metalhead.



ego1899 schrieb:


> oh du kennst ihn persoenlich?



Nein, aber ich mag allgemein keine Leute, die ihre Frauen schlagen... Das disqualifiziert ihn für mich als Schauspieler, abgesehen davon, dass mir die drei Folgen der Serie, die ich mir angesehen habe, absolut nicht gefallen haben. Unwitzig =/


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (30. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend

xD Das erste was ich lese  handelt von Frauen schlagen.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Dezember 2010)

naja bei 8 staffeln kann man sich mit 3 folgen noch kein urteil bilden finde ich. grade wenns die alten waren. aber naja ansichtssache...

hm ueberleg ob ich langsam schlafen geh muss um 6 uhr raus


----------



## Petersburg (30. Dezember 2010)

Doktor schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> xD Das erste was ich lese handelt von Frauen schlagen.



Interessant


----------



## Sunyo (30. Dezember 2010)

Streitet euch doch nicht, welche Serie besser ist. 
Das ist doch eh alles Geschmackssache. 
Btw: Finde beide Serien gut, aber Two and a half Man einfach besser!


----------



## ego1899 (30. Dezember 2010)

Doktor schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> xD Das erste was ich lese  handelt von Frauen schlagen.



ja siehste schlimm hier. schaem dich razyl


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (30. Dezember 2010)

Was ist HIMYM?Noch nie davon gehört ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Dezember 2010)

ach brauchste nich zu kennen den kaese wird eh bald abgesetzt


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (30. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du meinst.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Not for me Metalhead.



Pah


----------



## Sunyo (30. Dezember 2010)

How I met your mother

Und nein es wird nicht bald abgesetzt, im Gegenteil. 
Ab nächster Woche kommen die neuen Folgen Mittwochs auf Pro7 um 21:15, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Dezember 2010)

jaaa ganz sicher...

how i met your mother

so mami macht bubu muss in 5 stunden ausgeschlafen sein gute n8 viel spaß noch...!


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (30. Dezember 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Petersburg (30. Dezember 2010)

Doktor schrieb:


> Was ist HIMYM?Noch nie davon gehört ehrlich gesagt.



How i met your mother oder so läuft manchmal auf pro7 ... oder so...


----------



## Somero (30. Dezember 2010)

hehe ich mach morgen mit nen paar kumpels einen King of queens/two and a half men abend 
eben noch hangover geguckt auch ein wunderschöner film


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (30. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> How i met your mother oder so läuft manchmal auf pro7 ... oder so...


Oh aso,mag beide eigentlich gleich.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> naja bei 8 staffeln kann man sich mit 3 folgen noch kein urteil bilden finde ich. grade wenns die alten waren. aber naja ansichtssache...



Hm, kurios. Ich kann das irgendwie schon. Ich hab die erste Folge Scrubs geschaut ==> hat mir gefallen, Top Serie
Erste Folge HIMYM ==> hat mir gefallen ==> weiter geschaut ==> Top Serie.



ego1899 schrieb:


> ach brauchste nich zu kennen den kaese wird eh bald abgesetzt



Wird es nicht. Eher wird wohl Two and a Half Men abgesetzt bei dem Honorar was Sheen verlangt. Aber gut, irgendwie muss ja die Inneneinrichtung eines Hotels etc. bezahlt werden :S


----------



## ego1899 (30. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> How i met your mother oder so läuft manchmal auf pro7 ... oder so...



zu langsam... oder so


----------



## Dropz (30. Dezember 2010)

pfffff


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich such mal  nach geilen Youtube Videos


----------



## Petersburg (30. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> zu langsam... oder so



Das wusste ich schon... oder so 



Doktor schrieb:


> Ich such mal nach geilen Youtube Videos


Da ist Youtube die Falsche seite aber da gibt es eine die sich so ähnlich anhört


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Da ist Youtube die Falsche seite aber da gibt es eine die sich so ähnlich anhört



Also bis auf das You hört sich am Namen nichts ähnlich an :S


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (30. Dezember 2010)

Kennst ihr den Tyben schon?Ein toller Zeitvertreib http://de.akinator.com/


----------



## Petersburg (30. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also bis auf das You hört sich am Namen nichts ähnlich an :S



Na das ist doch egal, wissen trotzdem alle was gemeint ist 

&#8364;: Ah danke Apfel den Link hab ich schon seit ewig keiten gesucht ._.


----------



## Dropz (30. Dezember 2010)

Der Akinator weiß echt alles


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (30. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt auch ne Seite dort spricht man mit künstlicher Intelligenz hab leider den Link verloren....


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Der Akinator weiß echt alles



Nope. Bei mir hat er es zweimal nacheinander nicht geschafft und lag total daneben :S


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich  such mal...hmm Gordon Freeman und wer hat an Malcom gedacht?


----------



## Dropz (30. Dezember 2010)

Its Teatime


----------



## Petersburg (30. Dezember 2010)

Doktor schrieb:


> Es gibt auch ne Seite dort spricht man mit künstlicher Intelligenz hab leider den Link verloren....



Vielleicht ja http://thebot.de/


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (30. Dezember 2010)

Nein habs wieder gefunden:http://www.cleverbot.com/


----------



## Petersburg (30. Dezember 2010)

Doktor schrieb:


> Nein habs wieder gefunden:http://www.cleverbot.com/



Achso hättest gesagt, dass es auf Englisch ist hätt ich den Link gepostet


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (30. Dezember 2010)

Gott sei dank es gibt nen Stickman Editor für OS X .Juhu entlich ein neuer Zeitvertreib.


----------



## Dropz (30. Dezember 2010)

BLack ops inc ))


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich mag Black Ops irgendwie nicht,ich meine die Story war geil aber der Multiplayer,k.a warum.


----------



## Petersburg (30. Dezember 2010)

Roflmao!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (30. Dezember 2010)

LOL ACH DU


----------



## Sunyo (30. Dezember 2010)

Niemals! :O

Edit: Doch, tatsächlich! Ich hab ihn auch! :O


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (30. Dezember 2010)

Lol das müsste man ihm mal sagen.


----------



## Petersburg (30. Dezember 2010)

Tja ist unser ZAM wohl bekannter als ich dachte 

&#8364;: Ich will auch da zu finden sein, so toll wie ich bin


----------



## Jester (30. Dezember 2010)

Das mit Zam ist älter als alt und er weiß es auch schon.
Überhaupt haben ihn erst ein paar User hinzugefügt!


----------



## Dropz (30. Dezember 2010)

Doktor schrieb:


> Ich mag Black Ops irgendwie nicht,ich meine die Story war geil aber der Multiplayer,k.a warum.



ich eig auch nicht :X


----------



## Dropz (30. Dezember 2010)

ich will nicht der letzt sein


----------



## Dominau (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich erlöse dich von dieser Qual.


----------



## Skatero (30. Dezember 2010)

Minecraft


----------



## Dominau (30. Dezember 2010)

Yay


----------



## Dropz (30. Dezember 2010)

was ist Minecraft eig ?


----------



## Jester (30. Dezember 2010)

Minecraft ist Alles. Youtube ist dein Freund. 

Gut Nacht, nachher gehts Jagen!


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (30. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## Olliruh (30. Dezember 2010)

Guten meine Lieben :*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2010)

Abend ihr liebenden ...


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Dezember 2010)

Abööönd, ich gönn mir jetzt ein schönes Bananenweizen


----------



## ego1899 (30. Dezember 2010)

guten abend, ich bin hoooch erfreut...


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2010)

huhu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2010)

Gönne mir jetzt nen frischen Appletini ;>


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2010)

Moin


----------



## Olliruh (30. Dezember 2010)

V+ Apple *g*


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> V+ Energy *g*



fix'ed


----------



## Olliruh (30. Dezember 2010)

Energie ist ekelig  

Redbull + Bier = :[

das schmeckt nur nach ein paar Bier gut 

Beste ist aber sowieso V+ Grapefruite *______________*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2010)

V+ Cola... aber nix geht übern Appletini \o/ ^^


----------



## Olliruh (30. Dezember 2010)

V+ Kola :] 
wenn schon dann richtig


----------



## Kartonics (30. Dezember 2010)

hallo leute


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2010)

Is mir sowas von wurscht Olli


----------



## Olliruh (30. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ryb0gyaUm7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kartonics (30. Dezember 2010)

dein lammaah ist voll cool


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2010)

Mischbiere sind scheiße.


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Dezember 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Mischbiere sind scheiße.



Da geb ich dir Recht (mit Ausnahme von Bananenweiße).


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> V+ Cola... aber nix geht übern Appletini \o/ ^^



Nekterini


----------



## Olliruh (30. Dezember 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Mischbiere sind scheiße.



rassist


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (30. Dezember 2010)

Bald ist das Jahr vorbei...


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2010)

Yeah. o/

Mischbiere sind trotzdem scheiße.


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mal gesehen wie jemand dies zusammen gemischt hat:

Bier,Zitronensaft,Orangensaft,Cola und Rotwein.

Nur schon beim zusehen würgte es.


----------



## Skatero (30. Dezember 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Yeah. o/
> 
> Mischbiere sind trotzdem scheiße.



Und Lachmann hat mal wieder Recht.


----------



## Olliruh (30. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GYK-NfOo7b4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2010)

Hat wer noch kein Bock auf Sylvester morgen ? Unglaublich...


----------



## Olliruh (30. Dezember 2010)

Ne wieso ich bin bei meiner Freundin & penne dann auch da


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hat wer noch kein Bock auf Sylvester morgen ? Unglaublich...



_<-

Ich werd wie letztes Jahr einfach ins Bett gehen und reinschlafen.._


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ne wieso ich bin bei meiner Freundin & penne dann auch da



ich auch, aber ich darf erstmal quer durch Hamburg fahren... net so schön. Fehlt nur noch, dass die Bahn nen defekt bekommt und ich Sylvester dort feier darf


----------



## Olliruh (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich werden ganz viel Sex mit Laura haben


----------



## Thoor (30. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich werden ganz viel Sex mit Laura haben



Schon wieder blau...?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2010)

Erklärt auch das  Smiley :O


----------



## Olliruh (30. Dezember 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Schon wieder blau...?



wieso wieder ?  

was sollt ich sonst Silvester bei ihr machen ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wieso wieder ?
> 
> was sollt ich sonst Silvester bei machen ?



Haben wir denn schon Sylvester ?


----------



## Olliruh (31. Dezember 2010)

Ja


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (31. Dezember 2010)

Heute is ja nicht viel los hier


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2010)

Doktor schrieb:


> Heute is ja nicht viel los hier



Liegt daran, dass ich so toll bin~


----------



## Dropz (31. Dezember 2010)

moinmoin


----------



## Tyro (31. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend alle zusammen, ..., vllt könnt ihr mir bei meinem Problem zufällig weiterhelfen, ein guter Freund hat Battlefield BC2 für die PS3 und wir würdne es halt gerne zs spielen, ich hab aber leider nur einen PC zur Verfügung, jetzt meine Frage, spielen Konsolen und PC-Spieler zusammen oder ist das getrennt?

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2010)

Tyro schrieb:


> Guten Abend alle zusammen, ..., vllt könnt ihr mir bei meinem Problem zufällig weiterhelfen, ein guter Freund hat Battlefield BC2 für die PS3 und wir würdne es halt gerne zs spielen, ich hab aber leider nur einen PC zur Verfügung, jetzt meine Frage, spielen Konsolen und PC-Spieler zusammen oder ist das getrennt?
> 
> mfg
> Tyro



Ist getrennt, Sony würde sich nie mit Microschrott zusammen tun!~


----------



## Tyro (31. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ist getrennt, Sony würde sich nie mit Microschrott zusammen tun!



OK, Danke, schade, wäre ja zu schön gewesen!^^


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2010)

Tyro schrieb:


> OK, Danke, schade, wäre ja zu schön gewesen!^^



Naja wer weis gibt sicher nur Hacker bei Microschrott~!


----------



## Dropz (31. Dezember 2010)

Die letzten Stunde :Xx


----------



## Dominau (31. Dezember 2010)

ich geh schlafen.
zu viel minecraft gesuchtet


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich werden ganz viel Sex mit Laura haben



Hier passt wohl einfach ein:

*Kopf----->tisch*


----------



## Dropz (31. Dezember 2010)

Noch jemand da :< ?


----------



## painschkes (31. Dezember 2010)

_Aye! :-)_


----------



## Dropz (31. Dezember 2010)

und was machste? ^^


----------



## Jester (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich kriech auch noch durch die Dunkelheit der Nacht...


----------



## Dropz (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich jetzt ins Bett gehen sollte


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2010)

Guten Letzten 2010 Abend Buffies^^


----------



## Vampless (31. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend!


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-nVb-3F3Kg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und was macht ihr grad?


----------



## Vampless (31. Dezember 2010)

Sonic Syndicate hören..


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2010)

Feierste auch kein Silvester?


----------



## Vampless (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich machs mir hier halt bisschen mit Familie gemütlich.
Aber richtig feiern? Ne 
du wohl auch nicht?


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2010)

Nö^^ Schlechte Planung und 1 Krankenhausfall habens vernichtet. Aber ich machs mir hier grad bei den Vier Chanbrüdern und nem Kasten Bier gemütlich und schieb langeweile.


----------



## Vampless (31. Dezember 2010)

Ouh :s
Bei mir liegts wohl eher am Alter 
1 Krankenhausfall? Was ist Passiert :s?


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2010)

Iwas mit dem Darm^^ Nixx schlimmes.


----------



## Vampless (31. Dezember 2010)

Ouh Oke :s
Trotzdem nicht schön an Silvester :/
Sag Ihm/Ihr Gute Besserung


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2010)

Yoah^^ Mal sehn. Oh Firun die alte Socke ist mal wieder da


----------



## Edou (31. Dezember 2010)

Noch einmal im Jahr 2010: I´m AWESOME!
So ab Morgen bin ich dann im Jahr 2011 Awesome. ;-)

Alles fit?


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Noch einmal im Jahr 2010: I´m AWESOME!
> So ab Morgen bin ich dann im Jahr 2011 Awesome. ;-)
> 
> Alles fit?



Ich bin immer noch viel mehr Awesome als du


----------



## Vampless (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin eh am Awesomsten


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2010)

I'm the most Awesome!

KULTUR KULTUR FALLERA




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sa2fBiG4BkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin the Awesome One, hab Awesomeness in meiner Signatur und mein Avatar sagt dies auch. Ich bin Dr. Awesome!


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich bin the Awesome One, hab Awesomeness in meiner Signatur und mein Avatar sagt dies auch. Ich bin Dr. Awesome!



Göttlich>Awesome


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2010)

<-Legendäre Gottheit > Göttlich >Awesome


----------



## abc :) (31. Dezember 2010)

Juhuu ich darf mich erstmal wieder auf RL flames gefasst machen.
Also Flames im RL meine ich natürlich.
Wenn ich denen sag das ich ins neue Jahr reingeschlafen habe 
Wird mit Sicherheit so wie als ich kein einziges Spiel der WM geschaut habe


----------



## Edou (31. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Göttlich>Awesome


Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht. Eins steht fest: Ich bin Dr. Awesome, the Awesome One.


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht. Eins steht fest: Ich bin Dr. Awesome, the Awesome One.



Wenn hier etwas fest steht, dann das, dass ich mehr Awesome bin als du.


----------



## Edou (31. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wenn hier etwas fest steht, dann das, dass ich mehr Awesome bin als du.



Träume du schwächliche Gottheit.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wenn hier etwas fest steht, dann das, dass ich mehr Awesome bin als du.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Uuuuunnndddd...du bist weg!


----------



## Vampless (31. Dezember 2010)

Dann bin ich eben EPIC!


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Träume du schwächliche Gottheit.



Träum weiter! 



Vampless schrieb:


> Dann bin ich eben EPIC!



Ich bin jedoch Legendary


----------



## Edou (31. Dezember 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Dann bin ich eben EPIC!



Kannst du sein, jedoch bin ich Mr. Awesomeness, The Awesome One, Dr. Awesome. Und keiner ist Awesomer than Me! Ob ihr was anderes seid, mir egal. Meine Religion ist die Awesomeness. Die sieht so aus
Platz 1: The Miz
Platz 2: Edou
____________________________

^
Master of Awesomeness. Rest sind nur Anbeter. Aber durchaus gibt es auch noch andere dinge. Aber Awesomeness gehört Miz und Edou!


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Dann bin ich eben EPIC!



Du bist nur eine jämmerliche Zwischensparte!


----------



## Crackmack (31. Dezember 2010)

Öhm ja gutes neues ihr nachtschwärmer ;o


----------



## Vampless (31. Dezember 2010)

Verdammt.
Mir fallen keine Superlative/Adjektive mehr ein. xD
Aber eins weiß ich, Ich bin der Imbaste hier in diesem Thread


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Öhm ja gutes neues ihr nachtschwärmer ;o



Zu früh.


----------



## Crackmack (31. Dezember 2010)

Mir doch egal >.<


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Öhm ja gutes neues ihr nachtschwärmer ;o



Noch ist net 2011^^


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2010)

Desweiteren habe ich den Coolsten Avatar hier


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Desweiteren habe ich den Coolsten Avatar hier



Träumst du von^^

Kurze Musikalische unterbrechung:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f5iFLwSv_ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein wenig Witz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2010)

Wenn einer hier awesome ist, dann ja wohl nur Lachi.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn einer hier awesome ist, dann ja wohl nur Lachi.



da muss ich dem Rayzlyl recht geben!es ist halt DER Lachmann^^
Schweden, alter Freund!


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2010)

So schauts aus.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2010)

DER schrieb:


> So schauts aus.



endlich meldet er sich mal zu wort^^


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2010)

DER schrieb:


> So schauts aus.



Tzz du bist doch nicht einmal halb so Awesome/Göttlich/Epic wie ich


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Tzz du bist doch nicht einmal halb so Awesome/Göttlich/Epic wie ich



Hört do mal auf mit dem Epic/legendary scheiss. geth mir aufn Sack


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hört do mal auf mit dem Epic/legendary scheiss. geth mir aufn Sack



Nur weil du einsehen musstest, dass du nicht so Awesome/Göttlich/Epic/Legandary wie ich bist?


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nur weil du einsehen musstest, dass du nicht so Awesome/Göttlich/Epic/Legandary wie ich bist?



Du bist der letzte der Epic wäre!


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du bist der letzte der Epic wäre!



Na das stört mich nicht. Ich bin ja noch Awesome/Göttlich/Legendary


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Na das stört mich nicht. Ich bin ja noch Awesome/Göttlich/Legendary



Siehs einfach ein du bist garnichts!


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Siehs einfach ein du bist garnichts!



Ich bin garnichts und doch alles!


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich bin garnichts und doch alles!



Flüschkeiten eaaayh!


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Flüschkeiten eaaayh!



Aha. Sagt mir nichts - Und deswegen werde ich jetzt bis nächstes Jahr nicht mehr mit der reden.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Aha. Sagt mir nichts - Und deswegen werde ich jetzt bis nächstes Jahr nicht mehr mit der reden.



Die 3 Minuten?


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2011)

So, 2010 ist um. Ein beschissenes Jahr ist wieder um.

Hoffentlich wird 2011 besser X)


----------



## Vampless (1. Januar 2011)

frohes neues


----------



## painschkes (1. Januar 2011)

_Frohes Neues :-)_


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2011)

Wollen wir uns schon auf 2012 vorbereiten? Hamsterkäufe und so? X)


----------



## Petersburg (1. Januar 2011)

200€ Dass in diesem neuen Jahr der Krieg gegen Nord Korea beginnt!


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2011)

Ich wette mit.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2011)

FROHES NEUES JAHR!


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2011)

So 2011 hat begonnen. Nun aber alle husch ins Bett!


----------



## Dracun (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues und gute nacht


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dkkOM44XB04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Firun (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues Nachtschwärmer


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2011)

Dann kam die Wende!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Frohes Neues Nachtschwärmer



Frohes Neues Firun! Lang nichtmehr gesehn, auf ein gutes 2011!


----------



## Vampless (1. Januar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Frohes Neues Nachtschwärmer


Frohes Neues 
Noch ein Jahr dann geht doch die Welt oder o.O?


----------



## Petersburg (1. Januar 2011)

Vampless schrieb:


> Frohes Neues
> Noch ein Jahr dann geht doch die Welt unter oder o.O?



fix'D


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2011)

Yay, Weltuntergang


----------



## Petersburg (1. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Yay, Weltuntergang



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues Jahr undso...


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2011)

Gleichfalls undso


----------



## Petersburg (1. Januar 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK6fnTkZE10[/youtube]

Epic!


----------



## Edou (1. Januar 2011)

I´m AAAAAAAAAWESOME. Zum ersten mal 2011.

Frohes Neues, Guter Rutsch und so. =)


----------



## Petersburg (1. Januar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> I´m AAAAAAAAAWESOME. Zum ersten mal 2011.
> 
> Frohes Neues, Guter Rutsch und so. =)



Und ich bin viel mehr Awesome. Zum ersten mal 2011.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2011)

*2011*


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2011)

Komisch, ist zwar 2011 aber irgendwie alles genauso wie gestern. Was für eine Überraschung!


----------



## Skatero (1. Januar 2011)

2011 ist schon cool.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (1. Januar 2011)

Abend


----------



## Kartonics (1. Januar 2011)

hi


----------



## Petersburg (1. Januar 2011)

Und Weiter geht der Wahnsinn im Nachtschwärmer ~ 
&#8364;:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und Weiter geht der Wahnsinn im Nachtschwärmer ~



Ganz ehrlich Peter: Geh schlafen :S


----------



## Petersburg (2. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich Peter: Geh schlafen :S






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich will nicht mein Handy für den Mist anwerfen


----------



## Petersburg (2. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich will nicht mein Handy für den Mist anwerfen



Es ist ja auch so schwer eine Seite für das übersetzen zu finden


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch so schwer eine Seite für das übersetzen zu finden



Pff, mit Seiten zu übersetzen ist uncool.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Januar 2011)

Übersetzen? Das sind doch nur Pixel oder was soll das darstellen?


----------



## Petersburg (2. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff, mit Seiten zu übersetzen ist uncool.



Und Handys die sowas übersetzen können sind Geldverschwendung


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und Handys die sowas übersetzen können sind Geldverschwendung



Ich habe für das Handy 0,00 Euro bezahlt.


----------



## Petersburg (2. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe für das Handy 0,00 Euro bezahlt.



Vom Lkw gefallen ne?


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Vom Lkw gefallen ne?



Nö, Vertragsverlängerung.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2011)

Oi


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Oi



Warum Oist du hier so rum?


----------



## Petersburg (2. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum Oist du hier so rum?



Wurde das Oien im Nachtschwärmer nicht verboten?!


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wurde das Oien im Nachtschwärmer nicht verboten?!



Noin!


----------



## Petersburg (2. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noin!



Oi!


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Oi!



Warum Oist du?


----------



## Petersburg (2. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum Oist du?



Weil es nicht verboten ist?


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Januar 2011)

Sehr geistreiche Konversationen hier um die Uhrzeit... muss man schon sagen.

Erlaubt mir den Themawechsel: Was haltet ihr von der Werbung auf Buffed? Das nimmt ja wirklich immer mehr zu. Anfangs war es die Werbeseite beim Betreten von Buffed, letzt kamen die Spam Pop Ups hinzu und seit heute stören diese scheiss Banner am Seitenanfang. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Petersburg (2. Januar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Sehr geistreiche Konversationen hier um die Uhrzeit... muss man schon sagen.
> 
> Erlaubt mir den Themawechsel: Was haltet ihr von der Werbung auf Buffed? Das nimmt ja wirklich immer mehr zu. Anfangs war es die Werbeseite beim Betreten von Buffed, letzt kamen die Spam Pop Ups hinzu und seit heute stören diese scheiss Banner am Seitenanfang. Was meint ihr dazu?



Ich muss sagen, wirklich stören tun mich nur die Popups auf seiten wo vorher keine werbung war


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Januar 2011)

Jo, stimmt. Dank Adblock hat man die Banner bald alle auf der Blacklist, doch die Pop Ups bekommt man damit nicht weg.


----------



## Petersburg (2. Januar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Jo, stimmt. Dank Adblock hat man die Banner bald alle auf der Blacklist, doch die Pop Ups bekommt man damit nicht weg.



Ich nehme mal an, dass das der sinn der Popups ist, da ja eh jeder alle Banner per Adblock geblockt hat


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2011)

Oi!


----------



## Petersburg (2. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Oi!



Definitiv nicht.


----------



## Skatero (2. Januar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Jo, stimmt. Dank Adblock hat man die Banner bald alle auf der Blacklist, doch die Pop Ups bekommt man damit nicht weg.



Wenn nicht alle die Banner, die sowieso nicht stören, blocken würden, wären die Popups vielleicht gar nie gekommen. Also ist das schon richtig so.


----------



## Petersburg (2. Januar 2011)

Erhebe dich von den Toten Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2011)

Who's in the hooooooooooooooouse ?

Nabend


----------



## ego1899 (2. Januar 2011)

mooooiin... geht doch ^^

ui gleich sind die 7500 voll


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2011)

was habt ihr denn alle ?

bei mir ploppt nix auf :O


btw huhu


----------



## Dominau (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo an alle


----------



## Soramak (2. Januar 2011)

Ich wollt mal sagen, das Ihr alle scheiße seid. Gut, danke.


----------



## Dominau (2. Januar 2011)

<3 lieeeeeeeeeeebeeeeee


----------



## ego1899 (2. Januar 2011)

ihr müsst nur das mobile skin unten auswählen dann poppt nix mehr auf 

und oliruh's bunchie muss dann auch keiner mehr sehen


----------



## Petersburg (2. Januar 2011)

Soramak schrieb:


> Ich wollt mal sagen, das Ihr alle scheiße seid. Gut, danke.



Ich liebe dich auch, bob


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (2. Januar 2011)

Soramak schrieb:


> Ich wollt mal sagen, das Ihr alle scheiße seid. Gut, danke.


Ehm ich lieb dich auch Schatzi<3


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Januar 2011)

Oi!


----------



## Skatero (2. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Oi!



Hoi!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Januar 2011)

Oi! Oi! Oi!


----------



## ego1899 (2. Januar 2011)

hm langsam hab ich das gefühl ich sollte schlafen gehen... ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Januar 2011)

Neeeein!! Nicht bevor die Seite sich umblättert!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nachtschwärmer toooooooooooooot



Nur um mal einen sehr weisen Jungen Mann zu zitieren.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2011)

Ok Hadde ,ich bin auch weg 

Haut rein (Y)


----------



## ego1899 (2. Januar 2011)

ooooch verdammt da war es schon so weit neeeeeiiiin 

ok m1ghtymage darf ich jetzt ins bett? muss um 6 raus...


----------



## Petersburg (3. Januar 2011)

Bäm! Nachtschwärmer 7500!


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (3. Januar 2011)

7500 Seite...wow 50ten Post juhu


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2011)

ja und jede einzelne vollkommen nutzlos... 

so ich verabsvhiede mich brauch meinen schönheitsschlaf. 

wünsch euch noch viel spaß, adios!


----------



## Rexo (3. Januar 2011)

_Nabend...und Back From Germany 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=RZN1HEzIaxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Dominau (3. Januar 2011)

Little Britain ist episch!


----------



## BlizzLord (3. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Little Britain ist episch!



Computer sagt: Nein!


----------



## Dominau (3. Januar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ig-pZ4OyidY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Dominau (3. Januar 2011)

Keiner mehr da?


----------



## Alpax (3. Januar 2011)

ich bin (leider) da ... muss eigentlich in ner knapp 2 Stunden aufstehen ... aber kann net schlafen ... Sylvester hat mir iwie den Schlafrythmus verhaut


----------



## Dropz (3. Januar 2011)

moin


----------



## Dominau (3. Januar 2011)

noch wer wach?


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2011)

First!

Hoffe ich bin nich alleine... Nach der Uni direkt eingepemnt, kann jetzt schlecht wieder schlafen gehem... ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2011)

Guten Tag.


----------



## Thoor (3. Januar 2011)

When I die, I'll give permission to my friends to change my facebook status to "is chilling with jesus"

Wer würde das übernehmen?


----------



## Tabuno (3. Januar 2011)

*auf seite 7500 verewig*


----------



## Dominau (3. Januar 2011)

Hier bin ich meine FROOINNDEEE!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2011)

150000 Post!

Ich bin so glücklich!


----------



## Dominau (3. Januar 2011)

dobblepost 



edit: verdammt


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2011)

Es leeeebt, es leeebt!

Oooch Alko meinst nich es is noch etwas Zeit bis dahin? Gerade für jemanden der so gesund lebt wie du? ^^


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2011)

ich brauch kekse...


----------



## Thoor (3. Januar 2011)

HUMPELCHEN ÜBERNEHMEN SIE!


----------



## Tilbie (3. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> HUMPELCHEN ÜBERNEHMEN SIE!



Diese Aussage verstehe ich nicht.

&#8364;: Aso.


----------



## Thoor (3. Januar 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Diese aussage verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> €: Aso.



Du bist auch nicht Commander.


----------



## Tilbie (3. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du bist auch nicht Commander.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2011)

Noch nich da ^^


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2011)

damn, immer wenn jemand aufs klo geht muß ich auch... übelstes problem in öffentlichen toilleten... stecke oft stunden fest


----------



## Dominau (3. Januar 2011)

nix tot hier


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Jo, stimmt. Dank Adblock hat man die Banner bald alle auf der Blacklist, doch die Pop Ups bekommt man damit nicht weg.



Schwachsinn. Die Pop Ups sind auch weg und zwar jeglicher Art mit Adblock Plus.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2011)

hört hört... mir dünkte diese diskussion schien erledigt doch jetzt dies?


----------



## Olliruh (3. Januar 2011)

Oh noes


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Januar 2011)

Humpelchen is in tha House. 


(Humpelchen (TM) ist ein Eigetragenes Markenzeichen und darf nur von Razi, Lachmann und Thoor benutzt werden)


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2011)

oh oh, sir oli von bamalot ist es, der zu solch später stund moch erscheint, ich bin entzückt... sind es die anderen burschen doch diw den raum mit langeweile erfüllen, so nicht auch ihr ich hoffe....

(oh gott xD)


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schwachsinn. Die Pop Ups sind auch weg und zwar jeglicher Art mit Adblock Plus.



Ich habe Adblock Plus und sie sind nicht weg. Vielleicht muss man etwas einstellen?


----------



## Olliruh (3. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> (Humpelchen ™ ist ein Eigetragenes Markenzeichen und darf nur von Razi, Lachmann und Thoor benutzt werden)



ich hab es nach gegooglt ...
stimmt nicht


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Januar 2011)

Google lügt!


----------



## Olliruh (3. Januar 2011)

Was kann nicht sein 

Du lügst 

________________________-


First born unicorn
Hard core, soft porn
Dream of Californication
Dream of Cailfornication

ah ich liebe dieses Lied


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich habe Adblock Plus und sie sind nicht weg. Vielleicht muss man etwas einstellen?



Filterlisten laden? Von den beiden angebotenen deutschen Listen? Danach sind, zumindest bei mir, alle Popups weg, sowie die gesamte Werbung. Auch wenn ich eigentlich nicht so für Adblocker bin, aber manchmal geht es nicht anders.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Google lügt!



wie wikipedia und generell das ganze internet an sich... das wird sich eh nich durchsetzen da bin ich mir sicher...


----------



## Skatero (3. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Humpelchen is in tha House.
> 
> 
> (Humpelchen ™ ist ein Eigetragenes Markenzeichen und darf nur von Razi, Lachmann und Thoor benutzt werden)



Hi Humpelchen!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Januar 2011)

Internetz und Stehsegln...hm...ich musste grad wieder an die Christenspinner denken.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Januar 2011)

wenn wikipedia lügt wären ja meine gesammten Referate falsch & dass ist bis jetzt keinen von meinen Lehrern aufgefallen ,also kann es ja so schlecht nicht sein 

btw: weiß jmd wie man ein Lied bei Last.fm komplett abspielen lassen kann ?
Ich mein jetzt nicht Radio sondern einzelne Songs .


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2011)

guck doch bei deinem wikipedia... 

nee kein plan sry benutz ich nich


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Januar 2011)

Oli, deinen Lehreren ist das nicht aufgefallen weil sie ihr Wissen von Wikipedia haben! *döm döm döööööm*


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wenn wikipedia lügt wären ja meine gesammten Referate falsch & dass ist bis jetzt keinen von meinen Lehrern aufgefallen ,also kann es ja so schlecht nicht sein



Es ist schlecht, wenn man für Referate nur eine Quelle nutzt...


----------



## Olliruh (3. Januar 2011)

das hab ich ja gesagt ...
erst dass schulbuch (bis der pc hoch gefahren ist)
dann wikipedia ...
hat noch nie geschadet mein schlechtestes referat war eine 2- ...


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> das hab ich ja gesagt ...
> erst dass schulbuch (bis der pc hoch gefahren ist)
> dann wikipedia ...
> hat noch nie geschadet mein schlechtestes referat war eine 2- ...



Dann sind eure Lehrer nicht wirklich gut :S

Edit: Und natürlich deine Einstellung zu Referaten, mal ganz abgesehen davon. *Schulbuch bis der PC hochgefahren ist...*


----------



## Olliruh (3. Januar 2011)

Naja ich bin auch sehr gut im Vortrag .
Ich kann einfach gut reden & sachen erklären ,dafür brauch ich die auch nur einmal gelesen haben


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist schlecht, wenn man für Referate nur eine Quelle nutzt...



vor allem die größte, bekannteste, welche am einfachsten zu finden is und zudem noch so ziemlich einzigzigste die evtl tatsächlich fehlerhaft sein könnte


----------



## Dominau (3. Januar 2011)

Thumbs up if you think justin bieber sucks!..


srsyl, youtube ist einfach scheiße mit den ganzen kommentaren^^


----------



## Olliruh (3. Januar 2011)

ja irgendwann weiß jmd dass dieser kerl kacke ist... 
muss mann nicht unter jedes Video schreiben ...


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Januar 2011)

doch, wir wollen dass er es liest und leidet


----------



## Olliruh (3. Januar 2011)

warte ich hab seine nummer

02331 87291 ... ist aber festnetz


----------



## Thoor (3. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Oli, deinen Lehreren ist das nicht aufgefallen weil sie ihr Wissen von Wikipedia haben! *döm döm döööööm*



Oi 

Warum hast du nicht übernommen? Das Boot sinkt, Humpelchen, Sie müssen übernehmen!

BTW Ich unterstütze Google auf dem Weg zur Weltherrschaft, ich benutze Android. Ich bin ein soooo böser Mensch


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2011)

echt heftig seit cata draußen is kann man buffed echt voll vergessen... 

diesen thread besonders... ^^
is ja nix loooos... ich denk mal ich geh schlafen... viel spaß noch xD


----------



## Dominau (3. Januar 2011)

war schon vor cata so


----------



## Petersburg (3. Januar 2011)

... Langweilig


----------



## Olliruh (3. Januar 2011)

Ich hör grad Last.fm & denke dass yellowcard ne verdammt gute band ist


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2011)

hm dann hab ich das scheinbar verdrängt... ^^


----------



## Olliruh (3. Januar 2011)

wobei wiederum alice in chains ne verdammt beschießene band ist...


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2011)

wenn man grunge hören will gibts bessere alternativen


----------



## Olliruh (3. Januar 2011)

ich höre ja leider punk ... 

obwohl ich verdammt gerne Soundgarden höre


----------



## Dominau (3. Januar 2011)

An ElectroPunk kommt sowieso nichts ran!


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2011)

naja dann vielleicht pearl jam dann hast so n zwischending...

lol soundgarden... grad heut black hole sun im radio gehört. wie lang das schon her is ^^


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> An ElectroPunk kommt sowieso nichts ran!



du meinst jetzt sowas wie atari teenage riot oder alec empire? wohl eher nich ne? ^^


----------



## Olliruh (3. Januar 2011)

epic 
wobei ich auch voll auf new found glory oder three days grace stehen ^__^


----------



## Dominau (4. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> du meinst jetzt sowas wie atari teenage riot oder alec empire? wohl eher nich ne? ^^



Saalschutz, Egotronic <3333333


----------



## ego1899 (4. Januar 2011)

dachte ich wär hier das mädchen 

Ich bin nur metallisch... und ich muss in 6 stunden aufstehen, also gute nacht ihr...!

adios!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Januar 2011)

Nabend jungs oder schon guten morgen ^^
Da will man ne anfangsauto kaufen und meine ecke und ganz nrw 
nur schrottlauben und die es noch bringen alle nur ford würg nur schlechte erfahrung familie 
und freunde. Die guten Gebrauchten gibts es erst ab 5,500&#8364; welcher Anfänger kann das bezahlen 
für mich reicht nen Auto bis 500&#8364; die ersten 7 monate dan ist es egal wieviel das das nächste auto kostet.

thx abwrackprämie wtf gesetzt


----------



## ego1899 (4. Januar 2011)

moin...

hm als fahranfänger vielleicht doof aber das klügste wär doch leasen...

da kriegst wenigstens was richtiges und musst deine kohle nich in die reperaturen stecken...

also ich will meinen nie mehr hergeben! <3


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Januar 2011)

Leasing schon nett, aber kann jetzt 3 monate bei ner firma sein dan sag die tja doch nicht das was wir suchten und dan bleibe ich auf den kosten sitzen ?
Viele Firmen denken so in letzter zeit darum ist das arsch.



Grade auf Colleghumor gefunden http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1931187


----------



## ego1899 (4. Januar 2011)

lol gar nich gemerkt das das n neuer thread war den kitten geschlossen hat dachte das wär der alte xD

ja gut wenn du nich finanziell abgesichert is vergiss es... dann spar lieber n bissel...

so hau mich jetzt hin muss um 6 raus. n8 euch allen!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Januar 2011)

Dachte du wärst ins bett ^^


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2011)

nabend


----------



## Dominau (4. Januar 2011)

Halluuu Dropz :>>>>>


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2011)

was macht ihr so um halb 3 ?


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> was macht ihr so um halb 3 ?



Ich weiss nicht.

Entweder schaue ich weiter Animes, spiele Minecraft oder ich tu einfach nichts und sitze nur vor dem Computer.


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2011)

kannste mir nen anime empfehlen ?


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> kannste mir nen anime empfehlen ?



Soul Eater


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2011)

worum gehts da?


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2011)

Wikipedia
Ich kann so etwas nicht erklären. :s


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2011)

Ich muss mich gleich erstmal noch 2 Folgen One Pice angucken


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich muss mich gleich erstmal noch 2 Folgen One Pice angucken



Hat letzten Sonntag keine neue Episode gegeben und jetzt muss ich noch eine Woche warten.


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2011)

oh :< ich auch 
Aber ich hab mich ja schon selbst gespoilert


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> oh :< ich auch
> Aber ich hab mich ja schon selbst gespoilert



Mir wurde leider schon vor Monaten gespoilert, was passieren wird.


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2011)

mir auch


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2011)

bin ich hier ganz alleine ?:X


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2011)

Ich bin hier. Aber eigentlich bin ich nie in diesem Thread


----------



## Somero (4. Januar 2011)

Bin auch da


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2011)

Spielt einer von euch WoW?^^


----------



## Somero (4. Januar 2011)

Jup ich^^ aber im moment schau ich two and a half men


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Januar 2011)

Nur Irre unterwegs.

@Animes-Empfehlung: Angel Beats, The are my noble Masters, 11 Eyes, Legend of the legendary Heroes
Von allem was dabei.


----------



## Dabow (4. Januar 2011)

Ich chatte grad mit der Freundin meines Bruders, schau nebenbei Pro 7 ( kommt nur Müll ) und hab in itunes How i met ur Mother laufen !

Besser gehts nicht, TOP Unterhaltung


----------



## Somero (4. Januar 2011)

Bei deinem Post ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich ma wieder Scrubs gucken sollte^^


----------



## Gazeran (4. Januar 2011)

Leute was geht?
7 uhr und nix los hier!

edit sagt:
Es tut mir leid das ich diesen fred geschändet habe (((


----------



## ego1899 (4. Januar 2011)

hm stimmt... mag daran liegen DASS wir 7 uhr haben und man hier nur zwischen 21 und 6 postet, daher auch der name des threads...


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2011)

Attacke!


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2011)

Oi 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJkm5R40Hj0&feature=related

das lied ist einfach episch!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Januar 2011)

Hier ist der Träger des 150000 Posts im NS!

Denkt ihr wirklich, ihr seid würdig?!


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Oi
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
> 
> das lied ist einfach episch!



der wagen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (4. Januar 2011)

Oi!


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (4. Januar 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Olliruh (4. Januar 2011)

Peace


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2011)

Abend

grade am COHO laden ^^


----------



## Olliruh (4. Januar 2011)

COHO ?


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2011)

Company of Heroes Online


----------



## Olliruh (4. Januar 2011)

achso :3


----------



## Dominau (4. Januar 2011)

Ich dachte satan währe in irgendeinem geschäft ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2011)

Meine güte... relic muss sich erstma gscheite server besorgen -.-

2 kb/s down aber meinen ganzen upload wollen sie haben.....


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Oi!



Zurück-Oi  

Deine Signatur gefällt mir  

Alles fit Humpilein?


----------



## Olliruh (4. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Deine Signatur gefällt mir



Ich fühl mich immer total beeinflusst 

Ich drücke jedes mal auf das + xD


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2011)

Humpelchen hat erkannt das die "Antifa" nichts mit Antifaschismus zu tun hat... gefällt mir


----------



## Humpelpumpel (4. Januar 2011)

Passt schon, seit gut 11 Wochen durchgehend Schädel weh -> Seit 10 Wochen Tabletten fressen.
Aber sonst ganz gut oder so... 

Und selbst?


----------



## Olliruh (4. Januar 2011)

Migrene oder was ist kaputt ?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (4. Januar 2011)

Verdammt gute Frage, Hausarzt findet nix, Orthopäde findet nix, Neurologe findet nix, Heilpraktiker sagt bei mir im Körper fließt irgendwas falsch rum. 
Könnten aber auch Depris sein, schau die Tage mal wieder beim Hausarzt vorbei.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Januar 2011)

zahnarzt?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (4. Januar 2011)

Bei dem war ich schon, scheiß Zähne, aber nix mit Kopfweh.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Januar 2011)

oh...
Dann wird es wahrscheinlich was psychiches sein (mein gott ich kann das wort nicht schreiben)
hatte ich auch mal , konnte 4Wochen lang nicht in die Schule . Ich hatte sowas ähnliches wie einen Burnout . Ein paar Besuche beim Kopfdoktor & es ging wieder .


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Bei dem war ich schon, scheiß Zähne, aber nix mit Kopfweh.


Scheiß Zähne machen Kopfweh


----------



## Humpelpumpel (4. Januar 2011)

Tolle ist, bei uns haben die Psychologen alle eine Wartezeit von min. 6 Monaten.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. Januar 2011)

Hm, gute Frage...entweder es gibt hier zu wenig Psychlogoen oder viel zu viele Irre.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Januar 2011)

Naja bei uns sind die Wartezeiten auch recht hoch ,wegen dieser ganzen Pseudo Irren . Naja aber wenn man wegen seinen Kopfschmerzen im Krankenhaus liegt ,bekommt man auch ein Platz ,egal wie viele andere termine der hat :3


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja bei uns sind die Wartezeiten auch recht hoch ,wegen dieser ganzen Pseudo Irren . Naja aber wenn man wegen seinen Kopfschmerzen im Krankenhaus liegt ,bekommt man auch ein Platz ,egal wie viele andere termine der hat :3


mit Kopfschmerzen im Krankenhaus kommt mal erstmal zum normalen Doktor, dann wenn da das meiste ausgeschlossen werden kann erst Hirnscan und dann Psychologe oô und es ist nicht egal, wie viele termine der hat, weil man in nem krankenhaus der gleiche fall ist wie andere leute, da kommen dann weniger pseudo-irre hin...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. Januar 2011)

Also, falls ich in LazyTown wohne, dann bin ich Fredy Faulig... 
Und jetzt fragt nicht woher ich weiß wie der heißt. :<


----------



## Olliruh (5. Januar 2011)

GOOGLE oder du hast gezappt bist auf super rtl hängen geblieben ,aufs klo gegange & dann vergessen wo die Fernbedienung lag & man konnte den Fernseher nicht mehr abschalten


----------



## Petersburg (5. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Also, falls ich in LazyTown wohne, dann bin ich Fredy Faulig...
> Und jetzt fragt nicht woher ich weiß wie der heißt. :<



Immerhin weißt du mehr als ich... über die serie


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (5. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> GOOGLE oder du hast gezappt bist auf super rtl hängen geblieben ,aufs klo gegange & dann vergessen wo die Fernbedienung lag & man konnte den Fernseher nicht mehr abschalten


Da gibt es ein paar Wege einen Fernseher abzuschalten...

http://www.google.com/images?um=1&hl=de&client=safari&rls=en&biw=1604&bih=895&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=chainsaw&aq=f&aqi=g5&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

und mein Liebling 
http://www.google.com/images?um=1&hl=de&client=safari&rls=en&biw=1604&bih=895&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=RPG+7&aq=f&aqi=g2&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## Petersburg (6. Januar 2011)

First! & Der Nachtschwärmer ist hiermit eröffnet!


----------



## Dominau (6. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube ich beende mit diesem Post den Nachtschwärmer :<


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich beende mit diesem Post den Nachtschwärmer :<



No, you DONT!


----------



## Dominau (6. Januar 2011)

mein Tag/Abend ist gerettet, wuhuuu :>



Gnahahahah... doch letzer


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2011)

Guuuute Nacht... schwärmer.


----------



## Dominau (6. Januar 2011)

Heyho :>

@ Razy:

Mein Internet spackt gerade seeeeeeeehr rum. Werd immer in ICQ gekickt >.>


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Januar 2011)

*wecker stell* *wecker stell* *träller*

gn8


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (7. Januar 2011)

Nabend again


----------



## Dominau (7. Januar 2011)

ssssgeht ? :>


----------



## Noxiel (7. Januar 2011)

Ich herrsche über den Nachtschwärmer. Endlich mal.


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2011)

nö


----------



## Noxiel (7. Januar 2011)

Ich ignoriere dich einfach. Dann bin ich allumfassender uneingeschränkter Patriarch über den Nachtschwärmer. 




Hail to the King, Baby!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was die PS3 im Moment so kostet (ao billig wie möglich)?


----------



## Thoor (7. Januar 2011)

Oi 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjsBs_1K6zA[/youtube]

weiss jemand wo man coole 3/4 sleeves kaufen kann


----------



## Olliruh (7. Januar 2011)

Schalke liegt hinten ...

ich betrinke mich jetzt ...
Nestrovje , ich habe den glauben in die Menschheit verloren ...


----------



## Jester (7. Januar 2011)

Ich rufe nun die Phallokratie aus.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Januar 2011)

ach, ist es schon wieder so weit?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Oi
> 
> 
> weiss jemand wo man coole 3/4 sleeves kaufen kann


Stell dich hinten an mit deiner Frage, ich war zuerst da!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2011)

Nabbbbbääänd


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, was die PS3 im Moment so kostet (ao billig wie möglich)?


250-300


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> 250-300


Mh, danke.

Das würde ich auch noch ausgeben. Weil auf amazon und co. finde ich keinen gescheiten Preis. :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mh, danke.
> 
> Das würde ich auch noch ausgeben. Weil auf amazon und co. finde ich keinen gescheiten Preis. :/


auf amazon gibts für 300 die ps3 mit controller + 160 gb.
Hier im Saturn gabs die letztens für 270 oder 280, aber mittlerweile auch wieder 300


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> auf amazon gibts für 300 die ps3 mit controller + 160 gb.
> Hier im Saturn gabs die letztens für 270 oder 280, aber mittlerweile auch wieder 300


Und die normale PS3 mit weniger Speicher gibts wohl nicht mehr, oder? :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und die normale PS3 mit weniger Speicher gibts wohl nicht mehr, oder? :/


klar gibts die noch, http://www.amazon.de/gp/bestsellers/videogames/353768011/ref=pd_ts_pg_1?ie=UTF8&pg=1 mal durchschauen.
Aber bei den Preisen ist die Frage, ob sich das lohnt.


----------



## Thoor (7. Januar 2011)

Beantwortet vielleicht mal eine Frage

HERRGOTT NOCHMAL WAS LÄUFT HIER AB? KARNEVAL AUF DEM KINDERFEST ODER WAS...

Wird Zeit das die Hells Angels mal aufräumen! >: (


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> klar gibts die noch, http://www.amazon.de..._1?ie=UTF8&pg=1 mal durchschauen.
> Aber bei den Preisen ist die Frage, ob sich das lohnt.



Da gibts die mit 60GB zum Beispiel gar nicht mehr neu zu kaufen.


Naja, ich guck mal morgen im Elektrofachhandelt und schau mich um. Kostet ja nix.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Da gibts die mit 60GB zum Beispiel gar nicht mehr neu zu kaufen.
> 
> 
> Naja, ich guck mal morgen im Elektrofachhandelt und schau mich um. Kostet ja nix.


Da wirst du meist nur noch die Slim mit 160gb vorfinden, aber versuch dein Glück^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Da wirst du meist nur noch die Slim mit 160gb vorfinden, aber versuch dein Glück^^



Wo hast du deine gekauft (du hast dir doch eine gekauft, oder)?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wo hast du deine gekauft (du hast dir doch eine gekauft, oder)?


Saturn für 280. Erschien mir ganz ok, zudem der Preis zu der zeit soweit ich mich erinnere bei amazon 320 war.


----------



## Thoor (7. Januar 2011)

Wollt ihr mich eigentlich verarschen oder was o.O

HALLO HIER BIN ICH *hüpf hüpf*


----------



## Olliruh (7. Januar 2011)

wer ist den hier das kleinkind ?


----------



## Thoor (7. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wer ist den hier das kleinkind ?



Dachte du bist am bechern weil deine Mannschaft einmal mehr abkackt?

Ich glaube langsam du bist nur Fan dieser Mannschaft um bechern zu können.

PWND!


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2011)

was los? warum so wenig forum aktivität?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2011)

Weil hier schon lange nix mehr los ist.


----------



## Jester (7. Januar 2011)

Ich rufe das 5. deutsche Reich aus.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dachte du bist am bechern weil deine Mannschaft einmal mehr abkackt?
> 
> Ich glaube langsam du bist nur Fan dieser Mannschaft um bechern zu können.
> 
> PWND!



Jaja fertig mit Bechern ...
Jetzt bin ich zwar angetrunken ,aber sonst... :3


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Jaja fertig mit Bechern ...
> Jetzt bin ich zwar angetrunken ,aber sonst... :3


Du trinkst aber nicht echt allein so viel, dass du angetrunken bist oder?


----------



## Olliruh (7. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Du trinkst aber nicht echt allein so viel, dass du angetrunken bist oder?



Eigentlich nicht ,aber besondere Situationen erfordern besondere Initativen ...

ich bin ja auch nur angetrunken...
das kommt auf leeren magen schnell


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht ,aber besondere Situationen erfordern besondere Initativen ...
> [...]


Bei dem Verein besondere Situation? 
Spaß beiseite, trink nicht zu viel^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Januar 2011)

Cheers'n'Oi!


----------



## Olliruh (7. Januar 2011)

bin ja schon fertig ...
trinken hab ich bei mir eig komplett unter kontrolle (:
Was auch als Schalke Fan in diesen Tagen besser ist -.-

außerdem ist es Freitag (Y)


----------



## Thoor (7. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Cheers'n'Oi!



HUMPÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄL

du alter Pirat!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> bin ja schon fertig ...
> trinken hab ich bei mir eig komplett unter kontrolle (:
> Was auch als Schalke Fan in diesen Tagen besser -.-
> 
> außerdem ist Freitag (Y)


Solange du noch ordentlich schreiben kannst ;D
Sry, aber was bedeutet das (Y) ? Ich denke mal, das steht fürn Emoticon oder so, aber mir wird da nix angezeigt^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. Januar 2011)

das soll so peace sein 

zumindestenst angedeuted ...
Ja das schreiben & atikluieren ist angetrunken weniger mein problem ..


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> das soll so peace sein
> 
> zumindestenst angedeuted ...
> [...]


Joa, da fehlt n Strich oder?^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. Januar 2011)

Ja aber besser bekomm ich es nicht hin 

Naja kennt jmd von Bloodhound Gang "I hope you die" ? *___*

Es ist so großartig *g*


----------



## Petersburg (7. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich rufe das 5. deutsche Reich aus.



Ich das 6.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Januar 2011)

Viel Glück euch beiden !


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Januar 2011)

Alle schon im Bett?


----------



## Olliruh (7. Januar 2011)

Noope 
Ich nüchter grad ein wenig aus [...]


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Januar 2011)

Um die Uhrzeit? War aber ein kurzer Abend...


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Januar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Um die Uhrzeit? War aber ein kurzer Abend...





Olliruh schrieb:


> Jaja fertig mit Bechern ...
> Jetzt bin ich zwar angetrunken ,aber sonst... :3


----------



## Jester (8. Januar 2011)

grad eben nach hause gekommen...
wieder mal nicht ganz nüchtern...
ab morgen wird alles besser!


----------



## Noxiel (8. Januar 2011)

Amerika funktioniert eben doch noch.....zumindest manchmal.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O6kI_u3ho_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (8. Januar 2011)

halloooooo :>>>>


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Januar 2011)

gute nacht^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> halloooooo :>>>>



Hallo!


----------



## Dominau (8. Januar 2011)

Noch jemand da?


----------



## Jester (8. Januar 2011)

Selbstverständlich. Mein Tag/Nachtablauf hat sich komplett dem in Minecraft angepasst. Eigentlich hock ich grad in meiner Höhle und warte auf den Tag. Noch so ca. für 5min.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=girA-la1RDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Immer mitten in die Fresse rein dadadadadaddaaaaa

btw



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2011)

SIIIIEEEEG !

Eintracht Frankfurt: 1

1. FC Köln: nuuuuull

der antalya cup ist unser! wohoooo welch leistung


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Januar 2011)

Moin! Die PS3 rockt!


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2011)

na du! na dann gz 

bin nich mehr so n konsolenkind irgendwie...


----------



## Dracun (8. Januar 2011)

Ego dat war aber ne scheiß Enge Nummer wa??? 9:8


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> na du! na dann gz
> 
> bin nich mehr so n konsolenkind irgendwie...


Naja, ich schon. ;D


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ego dat war aber ne scheiß Enge Nummer wa??? 9:8



7:6 n.E. soweit ich weiß 

Ach Fußball is ja ein Ergebnisspiel und so eng famd ich das jetzt gar nich ;D


----------



## Dracun (8. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> 7:6 n.E. soweit ich weiß
> 
> Ach Fußball is ja ein Ergebnisspiel und so eng famd ich das jetzt gar nich ;D


7:6 stimmt da hast du recht... sry 

Na ja es gab en Elfmeterschießen und dann das Ergebnis 7:6 .. also von nem glasklaren Sieg kann man da nicht sprechen 

Aber trotzdem gewonnen ist gewonnen


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> na du! na dann gz
> 
> bin nich mehr so n konsolenkind irgendwie...



Wer brauch auch schon Konsolen? *fg*


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2011)

Tja Leute die mitm PC nich klar kommen ^^

@ Dracun: Hm naja wenn man bedenkt das Nikolov 3 Elfer von Köln gehalten hat hätt's auch anders ausgehen können stimmt


----------



## mastergamer (9. Januar 2011)

Der Nachtschwärmer war auch mal' belebter. 

In diesem Sinne ... F**K YEAH! Letzter!


----------



## Olliruh (9. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen Leuts :3


----------



## Jester (9. Januar 2011)

Tach.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

huhu moin...

die ganze zeit voll den langen beitrag geschrieben jetzt endlich fertig...

das is so ätzend mitm handy... ^^


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2011)

_Hei Hei 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=vcKpBwF24WQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Scott Pilgrim is schon derbe^^
Die Lesbe gefahlt mir__
_


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

hä wer is derbe und welche lesbe?


----------



## Thoor (9. Januar 2011)

Oi 

Wir sind Kneipenterroristen, schwerstens tätowiert,
wir haben immer Einen sitzen, ganz egal, was auch passiert.
Hausverbot heißt unser Motto und Streit ist unser Ziel,
jeden Tag 'ne schlechte Tat, ist das zuviel?

warum finde ich das als Gegner von Alkohol und sinnloser Gewalt geil?  ich bin schockiert o.O


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> warum finde ich das als Gegner von Alkohol und sinnloser Gewalt geil?  ich bin schockiert o.O



Weil es sinnlos ist, ein Gegner von Alkohol zu sein.


----------



## Thoor (9. Januar 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil es sinnlos ist, ein Gegner von Alkohol zu sein.



Definiere Gegner.


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> hä wer is derbe und welche lesbe?



_DIe Lesbe is die mit der Klingen Kette und der derbe der mit dem kopf gegen den tishc knallt ^^_


LOL....Zeke <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Definiere Gegner.



Es war eher ein Scherz, aber einige Leute übertreiben es einfach. Wenn jemand nicht mit Alkohol umgehen kann, dann ist die Person selber schuld und nicht der Alkohol. Vielleicht sollte man es ein bisschen strenger überprüfen.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

Also ich kann auch trinken ohne Spaß zu haben...


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Also ich kann auch trinken ohne Spaß zu haben...



Aber wenn man anfängt zu trinken, kommt dann auch irgendwann der Spass.


----------



## Thoor (9. Januar 2011)

Ich trinke auch Alkohol aber ich hau mir nicht sinnlos die Birne weg...

In dem sinne:

Ich sitz seit 3 Stunden hier, 3 Stunden sind gleich 20 Bier...

Oi


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2011)

Voll in die Nusse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich trinke auch Alkohol aber ich hau mir nicht sinnlos die Birne weg...
> 
> In dem sinne:
> 
> ...



Dann müsstest du aber ziemlich besoffen sein.


----------



## Thoor (9. Januar 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du aber ziemlich besoffen sein.



20 Bier in 3 Stunden = Alkoholvergiftung = Tot... aber egal 

HOCH DIE TASSEN


----------



## Dominau (9. Januar 2011)

oi 

Auf die Alkoholindustrie, meine freunde!


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> 20 Bier in 3 Stunden = Alkoholvergiftung = Tot... aber egal
> 
> HOCH DIE TASSEN



Ach das war ironisch gemeint.

Ich dachte, du bist Einer, der irgendwie angeben will und etwas erfindet.


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2011)

Verliebt zu sein ist WUnderbar


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Nix Ironie, Onkelz Song Text.

Ich werd von Alk übrigens meistens nicht gut drauf, sondern meine Laune wird noch beschissner, hat aber wohl mit meinem Momentan Zustand zu tun.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> Verliebt zu sein ist WUnderbar



bist du jetzt auch betrunken?


----------



## Dominau (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> bist du jetzt auch betrunken?



thihih :>


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> bist du jetzt auch betrunken?



_Nein....ich trinke nie mehr...die in ICQ wissen was ich fur riesige scheisse dadurch gebauht habe....und das ich gluck habe uberhaupt noch in na beziehung zu sein_


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nix Ironie, Onkelz Song Text.
> 
> Ich werd von Alk übrigens meistens nicht gut drauf, sondern meine Laune wird noch beschissner, hat aber wohl mit meinem Momentan Zustand zu tun.



Achso. Ich mag die Onkelz nicht so.

Das wird schon wieder, Humpel.


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nix Ironie, Onkelz Song Text.
> 
> Ich werd von Alk übrigens meistens nicht gut drauf, sondern meine Laune wird noch beschissner, hat aber wohl mit meinem Momentan Zustand zu tun.



Humpel was denn los? :O

oder ums mit einem Frei.Wild text zu sagen:

Mir geht diese Zeit einfach nicht aus meinem Kopf herraus komm einfach vorbei und wir trinken darauf

du weisst doch, ich bin dein Oi  Kumpel, du kannst mit mir über alles reden >_>


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2011)

_Mal anstandige Musik....
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BoKGiMGfUYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Och einiges zZ ziemlich scheiße, u.a. seit 12 Wochen Schädelweh. 


Neue Story Rexo oder hab ich das schon wieder vergessen?


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Och einiges zZ ziemlich scheiße, u.a. seit 12 Wochen Schädelweh.
> 
> 
> Neue Story Rexo oder hab ich das schon wieder vergessen?



icq nicht hier...komme on


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Mal anstandige Musik...._







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-l2ZUeAgu5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schon eher das hier.


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Och einiges zZ ziemlich scheiße, u.a. seit 12 Wochen Schädelweh.
> 
> 
> Neue Story Rexo oder hab ich das schon wieder vergessen?



Scheiss drauf, einmal ordentlich pogen und dann ist alles wieder ok 

Was haste denn? Evtl. Schädeltrauma? hatte n Bekannter mal und hatts erst nach 3 Monaten gemerkt >.>


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



aaarrrggg...diese Musik...muss sie vernichten





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IEwS3ZpZogU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

lol xD

unterhaltet euch doch via facebook statusmeldungen 

naja ich geh schlafen muss um 6 raus viel spaß noch leutz...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Morgen Rexo, heute nicht mehr. 

Ne, kein Schädeltrauma. Läuft wohl eher auf Depris raus, die Frage ist nur: Depris durch Schädelweh oder Schädelweh durch Depris.


----------



## Dominau (10. Januar 2011)

Hab noch bis Mittwoch Ferien weil meine Schule abgebrannt ist.. :>>>>>>


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hab noch bis Mittwoch Ferien weil meine Schule abgebrannt ist.. :>>>>>>



Das wäre echt nicht nötig gewesen, da hättest du dich auch einfach krank melden können.


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2011)

_Gute nacht alle

und was zum abschied aus meiner Sammlung des Schreckens _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Morgen Rexo, heute nicht mehr.
> 
> Ne, kein Schädeltrauma. Läuft wohl eher auf Depris raus, die Frage ist nur: Depris durch Schädelweh oder Schädelweh durch Depris.



Hau mit der Birne auf ne Betonklotz.

Wenn du dann mehr Depri bist weisst du dass das Depri sein vom Schmerz kommt 

ich sollte Doktor werden.

"Doktor Thoor pfelgt Ihre Leiden"


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Januar 2011)

warum muss man außerhalb des urlaubs morgens nur so früh aufstehen^^


----------



## Dominau (10. Januar 2011)

Weil es "außerhalb" des urlaubs ist? :>


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2011)

Besser als das andere^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eIR5cokjsI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

oh maaaaan ich könnt echt kotzen krieg kein auge zu...


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> oh maaaaan ich könnt echt kotzen krieg kein auge zu...



/sign und Guten Morgen, bin mittlerweile aufgestanden.
Hab von 23 Uhr bis 23:20 geschlafen, dann ne Cola geholt.
Dann so von 0 Uhr bis etwa 0:30 geschlafen, und jetzt hab ich die Schnauze voll es überhaupt zu versuchen,
und spamme einfach 7 Stunden lang Buffed-Beiträge. 



Edit: Zu schade das man Nachts nicht Heimwerkern/Bohren darf, ich hab da noch 2 Wandregale die ich gerne aufbauen würde (geplant war Morgen), aber die würde ich auch gerne Jetzt aufbauen. 

Wobei lauter als meine Musikanlage ist der Bohrer sowieso nicht.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

hm ja nur du musst nich in 4 stunden aufstehen, oder? ^^


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> hm ja nur du musst nich in 4 stunden aufstehen, oder? ^^



Eigentlich müsste ich mir ne neue Überweisung holen, weil ich mich entschlossen habe, das ich doch nicht heute um 9 Uhr schon im Krankenhaus einchecken will, sondern mir noch ein paar Wochen toleranz einfahren will, zuviel Privates zu erledigen. 
Außerdem hab ich noch nicht genug "Geld zusammen" für meinen "Klinik-Gaming-Laptop".


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

naja aber das sind ja keine bindenden pflichten um die man ohne ärger nich herum kommt...

mir is grad aufgefallen das hier immer tote hose is wenn ich hier bin, dann geh ich schlafen und am nächsten tag lese ich was danach alles gepostet wurde...

jetzt bin ich ma länger hier und trotzdem keine wutz da


----------



## Jester (10. Januar 2011)

Qnet down?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

nee läuft nur irgendwie nich auf meinem handy


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> naja aber das sind ja keine bindenden pflichten um die man ohne ärger nich herum kommt...



Da hast du natürlich Recht. 
Aber ich kenne deine Wortgewandheit, "Sie" werden keine Chance gegen dich haben.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

nee das is weil jeder mich liebt 



Kuya schrieb:


> Schonmal Jemanden vom anderen Geschlecht wirklich nur aus freundschaftlichen Gründen "Ohne" Hintergedanken kennengelernt?



was? so richtig ohne? also nich ma n kleines bißchen...? o.O

Schonmal beim Psychiater gewesen, die letzten Jahre...?


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> nee das is weil jeder mich liebt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber der ist nach seinem Selbstmordversuch in die "Geschlossene" eingeliefert worden, nachdem er Seine Frau mit seiner Ex-Frau im Bett erwischt hat. 

(Ja ich weiß, der ist geklaut, aber ich fand den Genial). 

Ich bekomm sowieso keinen, weil der doch eh merkt, dass ich nur Medikamente abgreifen will. 

Naja, wie zum Beispiel die Sylvester-Geschichte, wo wir über die eine Dame, einen ganzen Haufen neuer netter Leute kennengelernt haben, und sie zur Zeit mein einziger Kontakt in diese Richtung ist. 

Ein anderes Beispiel war Clau***, die ja als netter "Kumpel" für mich das Tor zu ihrem "Freundinnenkreis" aufgestoßen hatte.

Naja.. sogesehen hatte ich auch Hintergedanken, aber keine, die irgendwie mit Sex zusammenhängen, also nicht direkt jedenfalls.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

das is so behämmert...

jetzt wo ich mich eindeutig dazu entschlossen hab morgen nich arbeiten zu gehen werd ich müde und könnte bestimmt schlafen... 

aber egal wär eh zu wenig zeit um halbwegs ordentlich zu schlafen...

was ich wohl aber trotzdem gleich tun werde... macht ja keinen sinn wenn wir uns hier alleine unterhalten und alles zuspammen...

gibt glaub ich n skype app für mein teledoof muss ich ma drüber nachgooglen ob ich das ma runterlade ^^


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> gibt glaub ich n skype app für mein teledoof muss ich ma drüber nachgooglen ob ich das ma runterlade ^^



Hab auch gerade an sowas wie nen Teamspeak-Client für Handys gedacht.
Maaaaarktlüüüücke, Reichtum...


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

Guuuuten Abend!

Hab mir vorgenommen meinen ersten Post hier abends immer mit einem hoffentlich mehr oder weniger lustigem Witz zu eröffnen ^^

Warum täuschen Frauen ihren Orgasmus vor?



Spoiler



Weil sie denken das es den Mann interessiert...



dedäää dedääää

Die Zweite Neuerung ist das (manchen evtl. schon bekannte  ) Geil-O-Meter.

Das Geil-O-Meter bewertet die Qualität des Post über mir auf einer Skala von 1-10 am anfang meines Posts. Dies soll den herrschenden Leistungsdruck der Gesellschaft hier ins Forum übertragen und so die Qualität der Posts zu erhöhen.


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

Oi


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Die Zweite Neuerung ist das (manchen evtl. schon bekannte  ) Geil-O-Meter.
> 
> Das Geil-O-Meter bewertet die Qualität des Post über mir auf einer Skala von 1-10 am anfang meines Posts. Dies soll den herrschenden Leistungsdruck der Gesellschaft hier ins Forum übertragen und so die Qualität der Posts zu erhöhen.



Ääääh: Nein.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ääääh: Nein.



Das Geil-O-Meter bewertet deinen Post mit einer:
 1  Herzlichem Glückwunsch: Razyl

Siehst du! Das passiert dann. Das liegt nich in meiner Macht...

Super Start -.-


----------



## Dominau (10. Januar 2011)

Nimm einen Schluck 
Wir trinken auf’s Leben 
Nimm mein Glas 
Denn deins hast du mir gegeben

oi


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

!iO


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Moin


----------



## Landerson (10. Januar 2011)

Wie gehts denn so in Deutschland?
Bin hier immernoch am Arbeiten ...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Also mir gehts immer noch scheiße.


----------



## Landerson (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Also mir gehts immer noch scheiße.



Also noch nicht ausgezogen


----------



## Dominau (10. Januar 2011)

Und ich bin Hungrig.. :<<<<


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Dominau!


----------



## Dominau (10. Januar 2011)

Lachmann!


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

Dominau!


----------



## Dominau (10. Januar 2011)

Thoor!


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

Das Geil-O-Meter bewertet deinen Post mit einer:
 3  Herzlichem Glückwunsch: Der Lachmann


Mooin!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Thoor!
Dominau!


DER Lachmann! Es heißt: DER Lachmann!


----------



## Noxiel (10. Januar 2011)

Computer sagt Nein!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Nö.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Hat momentan nix mit dem ausziehn zu tun, hab seit gut 13 Wochen Schädelweh.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Öh ja, hallo erstmal, ich bin der Doppelpost vom Humpel.


----------



## Dominau (10. Januar 2011)

Etwas zu langsam Ego..


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Öh ja, hallo erstmal, ich bin der Doppelpost vom Humpel.



Freut mich 

Sagst ihm ein Oi  von Thoor?

BTW: Ich glaub ich fall gleich vom Glauben ab >_>


----------



## Dominau (10. Januar 2011)

n0in thoor!
weiter onkelz hören!


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

hm das geil-o-meter muss nochmal verändert werden habs kurz ma abgeschaltet. is nich handytauglich dauert alles zu lang... aber is ja noch die beta


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Warum oi't hier eigentlich jeder daher gelaufene Popper rum? :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Öh ja, hallo erstmal, ich bin der Doppelpost vom Humpel.



Hallo, ich bin der normale Post vom Lachmann. Wollen wir Kinder haben?


----------



## Dominau (10. Januar 2011)

:<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


Kein Hopper


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Ich sagte Popper mit P


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Er heißt Humpel mit H


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Computer sagt Nein!



Onkel Nox!


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Warum oi't hier eigentlich jeder daher gelaufene Popper rum? :<



Bin ich dahergelaufen?!

Noin nicht deswegen Dominau :<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Computer sagt Nein!



Ich bin eine Lady! Sind Sie eine Lady?


----------



## Noxiel (10. Januar 2011)

Anwesend!


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Anwesend!



Beine breit es ist soweit.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Öh ja, hallo erstmal, ich bin der Doppelpost vom Humpel.



Geil-O-Meter-Wertung:  12

Herzlichen Glückwunsch:
Humpelpumpel


oh wahnsinn es is ganz von alleine losgegangen so geil fand es deinen post. obwohl er weiter oben is... wahnsinn


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Anwesend!



Nachdem du geheiratet hast: Wann kommt Nox Jr. hier ins Forum?


----------



## Tilbie (10. Januar 2011)

Wennn man sich das so durchliest fehlt der Sinn.


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nachdem du geheiratet hast: Wann kommt Nox Jr. hier ins Forum?



Wenn der Himmel zufriert und die Hölle Feuer fängt.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Januar 2011)

Nicht bevor der Junge 10 ist. Ihr habt einen zu schlechten Einfluss auf den, da bin ich mir sicher.




P.S.: Nein ich bin noch nicht Vater.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Wir sind der beste Einfluss den ein Junger Mensch bekommen kann!


----------



## Dominau (10. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Noin nicht deswegen Dominau :<



Solang du noch Onkelz hörst ist alles gut :>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Wennn man sich das so durchliest fehlt der Sinn.


So Leute, kommt mal zusammen, den dürft ihr jetzt alle kräftig auslachen, der hat hier was mit Sinn erwartet.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nicht bevor der Junge 10 ist. Ihr habt einen zu schlechten Einfluss auf den, da bin ich mir sicher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach Quatsch, wir sind doch alle freundlich, nett und hilfsbereit. Willst du das schlechten Einfluss nennen?


----------



## Noxiel (10. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Wir sind der beste Einfluss den ein Junger Mensch bekommen kann!


Um aus ihm was zu machen? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nicht bevor der Junge 10 ist. Ihr habt einen zu schlechten Einfluss auf den, da bin ich mir sicher.
> 
> P.S.: Nein ich bin noch nicht Vater.



Wir doch nicht. 

Achja tut mir leid wegen vorhin. Ich werde keine weiteren politische Videos mehr posten.


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> So Leute, kommt mal zusammen, den dürft ihr jetzt alle kräftig auslachen, der hat hier was mit Sinn erwartet.



HUMPEL 

Lass uns die nächste Kneipe auseinandernehmen

ICH BIN GRADE SO ANGEPISST WIE SELTEN ZUVOR

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Um aus ihm was zu machen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Baby ist doch drollig. :S


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Hey, wilkommen in meiner Welt.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Januar 2011)

Ich fand am Video nichts schlimmes, aber als Mod muß ich die Netiquette vertreten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Um aus ihm was zu machen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unter anderem :> Glaub mir, durch uns wird dein Sohn:
1. Buffed Eliteuser
2. Internetzhero
3. .. das wars auch schon aber die Punkte da oben sind es doch allemal wert ihn uns zu überlassen,oder?


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hey, wilkommen in meiner Welt.



ICH WILL JETZ WAS PUTT SCHLAGEN MIR EGAL WAS RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH 

Ohne Kacke  Warum hasst mich die Welt, was hab ich ihre getan ;(


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich fand am Video nichts schlimmes, aber als Mod muß ich die Netiquette vertreten.



Wer sagt das? Der heilige Mod-Ehrenkodex?


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2011)

Bobs!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Nox, ich finde das von dir gezeigte Bild auch sehr politisch, da ist ein Armeehelm zu sehn.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Januar 2011)

Doppelpost: Uii, ich hab schon über 6000 Beiträge


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ohne Kacke  Warum hasst mich die Welt, was hab ich ihre getan ;(



Du fährst Auto. Nun weißt du was du ihr getan hast.


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer sagt das? Der heilige Mod-Ehrenkodex?



Ich.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bobs!



Du hast glaube ein "o" vergessen :S



Noxiel schrieb:


> Doppelpost: Uii, ich hab schon über 6000 Beiträge



GZ!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> ICH WILL JETZ WAS PUTT SCHLAGEN MIR EGAL WAS RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
> 
> Ohne Kacke  Warum hasst mich die Welt, was hab ich ihre getan ;(


Such nicht nach dem Sinn, oder anderst, falls du was herausgefunden hast, sags mir.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Januar 2011)

Ruhe Männers, der Chef ist zugegen.


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nox, ich finde das von dir gezeigte Bild auch sehr politisch, da ist ein Armeehelm zu sehn.



Humpel wo kann man virtuell was kaputtschlagen? Du hast damit als Punk doch sicher Erfahrung


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich.



Also bist du quasi der heilige Mod-Ehrenkodex. :O


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also bist du quasi der heilige Mod-Ehrenkodex. :O



Er wurde mit meinem Blut geschrieben


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Ich knuff Lachi immer in den Bauch, das hilft, und wenn das mal nicht mehr hilft, schreib ich ZAM geheime schweinische PNs in dem ich ihm meine Liebe gesteh!


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Er wurde mit meinem Blut geschrieben



Ich hoffe der Kodex ist nicht allzu groß ... :S


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich knuff Lachi immer in den Bauch, das hilft, und wenn das mal nicht mehr hilft, schreib ich ZAM geheime schweinische PNs in dem ich ihm meine Liebe gesteh!



Aber... das ist nichts kaputtmachen... wie soll ich meine grenzenlose Wut jetz stillen ;(


----------



## Noxiel (10. Januar 2011)

Auf den Rücken jedes Moderators. Die Narben verheilen nie....das ablesen gestaltet sich auch etwas schwierig, aber hey. Ich wollte den Job schließlich haben. ^^


----------



## Petersburg (10. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bobs!



Wo?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Schreib ZAM schweinische PN's.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Aber... das ist nichts kaputtmachen... wie soll ich meine grenzenlose Wut jetz stillen ;(



Du kannst Lachi kaputt machen.


----------



## Dominau (10. Januar 2011)

Lachi kann man nicht kaputt machen.


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich knuff Lachi immer in den Bauch, das hilft, und wenn das mal nicht mehr hilft, schreib ich ZAM geheime schweinische PNs in dem ich ihm meine Liebe gesteh!



Lass dir erst die Haare wachsen.

Und jetzt darfst du raten welches "wachsen" ich meine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Auf den Rücken jedes Moderators. Die Narben verheilen nie....das ablesen gestaltet sich auch etwas schwierig, aber hey. Ich wollte den Job schließlich haben. ^^



Du wolltest ihn? Eine Frage: Warum? 

Zweite Frage: Was ist, wenn dich dein Zukunfts-Sohn danach fragt? :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich knuff Lachi immer in den Bauch, das hilft, und wenn das mal nicht mehr hilft, schreib ich ZAM geheime schweinische PNs in dem ich ihm meine Liebe gesteh!



:O Du bist das also!


Razyl schrieb:


> Du kannst Lachi kaputt machen.






Dominau schrieb:


> Lachi kann man nicht kaputt machen.



Siehe oben :>


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Lachi kann man nicht kaputt machen.



Türlich geht das.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Türlich geht das.



Try it, Mofo!


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

LAAAAAAAAAAAACHI ICH KNUFF DICH ZU TODE

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

STIIRRRRRRRRRRB

RAOHRSAHDTRKOÖASHDTRLÖAHDSIZ5H3'289TZ5 289'3Z5 2^35Z0^325

lebste noch lachi? LACHI? DAS WOLLT ICH NICHT :O


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Try it, Mofo!



*Lachis Haare abschneid* Nun zerfällt er in Einzelteile.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du wolltest ihn? Eine Frage: Warum?



Ist das nicht offensichtlich? Macht! 




Razyl schrieb:


> Zweite Frage: Was ist, wenn dich dein Zukunfts-Sohn danach fragt? :X



„Entscheidend ist nicht die Frage, ob man Macht hat, entscheidend ist die Frage, wie man mit ihr umgeht.“


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

@Thoor:

Ich lebe noch >:O



@Razyl:

Schaffst du nicht. Machst du nicht. Willst du nicht.


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> @Thoor:
> 
> Ich lebe noch >:O
> 
> ...



Ich klau dir Kippen deiner Ex, dann tötet sie dich >: D


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ist das nicht offensichtlich? Macht!



Lohnt sich denn die Macht im buffed.de-Forum? :S




Noxiel schrieb:


> &#8222;Entscheidend ist nicht die Frage, ob man Macht hat, entscheidend ist die Frage, wie man mit ihr umgeht."



Ich hab auch Macht! Sith-Macht! :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich klau dir Kippen deiner Ex, dann tötet sie dich >: D



Vorher töte ich dich.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> @Razyl:
> 
> Schaffst du nicht. *Machst du nicht.* Willst du nicht.



Machen will ich es


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Raaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzi! 
Zam ist fies.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Raaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzi!
> Zam ist fies.



Wieso?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Machen will ich es



Nö.


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Raaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzi!
> Zam ist fies.



SCHLAG IHN

SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAG IHN!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Er wurde mit meinem Blut geschrieben


Pack den Tampon wieder ein, du Ferkel!


----------



## Petersburg (10. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso?



Weil er es kann?


----------



## Noxiel (10. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lohnt sich denn die Macht im buffed.de-Forum? :S



Das kannst du mich auf meinem Sterbebett nochmal fragen, vorausgesetzt ich mache den Job bis dahin noch.







Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab auch Macht! Sith-Macht! :X



Ich betrachte mich lieber als Jedi.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Pack den Tampon wieder ein, du Ferkel!



Mooooment Brille: So geht das nicht. Du wolltest dich deleten lassen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mooooment Brille: So geht das nicht. Du wolltest dich deleten lassen!


Ganz vergessen, dass das ja noch offen ist o_O 
Zam hast gleich ne Pn :S


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das kannst du mich auf meinem Sterbebett nochmal fragen, vorausgesetzt ich mache den Job bis dahin noch.



Deal! Das mach ich :S 

Und du musst es bis dahin machen. Sind ja kaum noch Mods hier oder ich sehe keine, weil ich nicht im WoW-Forum bin. :X



Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich betrachte mich lieber als Jedi.



Ein Gegner!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen, dass das ja noch offen ist o_O
> Zam hast gleich ne Pn :S



Und wieder verlässt uns ein Heldenhafter Junger Mann. :<


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen, dass das ja noch offen ist o_O
> Zam hast gleich ne Pn :S



Hah! Wenn du mich nicht hättest, wärst du ganz und gar verloren Grünling.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hah! Wenn du mich nicht hättest, wärst du ganz und gar verloren Grünling.


\o/


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

wenn ich so einen unsinn höre...

jeder mensch weiß das es keine jedis gibt...

alle ausgestorben!


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> \o/



\o/


----------



## Noxiel (10. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und du musst es bis dahin machen. Sind ja kaum noch Mods hier oder ich sehe keine, weil ich nicht im WoW-Forum bin. :X


Genauer kucken, glotzen, spicken. Sind schon noch welche da. 




Razyl schrieb:


> Ein Gegner!


Ich glaube ja Sith und Jedi sind einem gemeinsamen Geschlecht entsprungen. Dem Jedith


----------



## Petersburg (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> wenn ich so einen unsinn höre...
> 
> jeder mensch weiß das es keine jedis gibt...
> 
> alle ausgestorben!



Tja ich hab sie alle umgebracht


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Genauer kucken, glotzen, spicken. Sind schon noch welche da.



Noch ein paar, nur sehe ich meistens dich, Firun, Bersi, Carcha oder halt Zam hier in diesem Forum. In den anderen Abteilungen, wie WoW, WArhammer etc., bin ich ja nicht unterwegs. 




Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja Sith und Jedi sind einem gemeinsamen Geschlecht entsprungen. Dem Jedith



:O
NOIN! Nie im Leben!


----------



## Noxiel (10. Januar 2011)

Tragen beide Roben, nutzen Lichtschwerter. Die Parallelen sprechen für meine Theorie.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Tragen beide Roben, nutzen Lichtschwerter. Die Parallelen sprechen für meine Theorie.



Haben unterschiedliche Philosophien und Machtkenntnisse!


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2011)

Hoi Freaks


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_pUZMjhOehg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hoi Freaks



Hi Abstiegskandidat.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haben unterschiedliche Philosophien und Machtkenntnisse!


Zwillinge haben oftmals nicht die selben Interessen oder Begabungen. Trotzdem sind die gleich.


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2011)

Tach Zicke 

Sex mit Zwillingen ist bestimmt genial  Aber scheiße kommt ja wohl dat hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Zwillinge haben oftmals nicht die selben Interessen oder Begabungen. Trotzdem sind die gleich.



Hast duuuu einen Zwilling? :S



Dracun schrieb:


> Tach Zicke



Weibsvolk ist anwesend? Oder eher: Tiervolk?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

Die Jedith

Das Geil-O-Meter bewertet deinen Post mit einer: 10 (/10)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch: Noxiel


Das da noch keiner drauf gekommen is 

Sag das bloß nich Herrn Lucas...

Moin Dracun


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2011)

was geht du egomane


----------



## Jester (10. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0YXuq25BMVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




What is love? :'(


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> [...]
> What is love? :'(


something you'll never get.


----------



## Jester (10. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> something you'll never get.



Baby, dont hurt me!


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=leohcvmf8kM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


This


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Baby, dont hurt me!


no more!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Baby, dont hurt me!



Don't hurt me! No more!


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2011)

Ich will euch mal so richtig foltern 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MFHsLLT7H2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Januar 2011)

Kewl, da hatte er noch ne gute Frisur!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

So, ich hab Dracun mal gemeldet, das verstösst eindeutig gegen die Menschenwürde.


----------



## Jester (10. Januar 2011)

Ach Jungs... die Liebe...


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2011)

HeHeHe


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Ach Jungs... die Liebe...



Was denn? Hat dich die 45Jährige Erika aus dem Blumenladen an der Ecke schon wieder zurückgewiesen?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> was geht du egomane



pfff wie gehts deinem gockel 

arbeite noch am geil-o-meter aber hab festgestellt das es nich handytauglich is, also muss das noch warten...

und sobald mein nachbar seine musik leiser macht will ich schlafen gehen


----------



## Jester (10. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Was denn? Hat dich die 45Jährige Erika aus dem Blumenladen an der Ecke schon wieder zurückgewiesen?



Dscheisse ja! Dabei hab ich ihr nen Herz an die Ladenwand gepisst! Ich bin am Ende...


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2011)

Dem geht es net so gut.

Hat heut den ganzen Tag immer wieder gekotzt ... armes Würstchen ... aber dat wird er schon überleben.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Dscheisse ja! Dabei hab ich ihr nen Herz an die Ladenwand gepisst! Ich bin am Ende...



Soll halt auch ältere Damen gehen die nicht auf .. Urinherzen stehen! Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Was hört er den für Musik Ego?


----------



## Jester (10. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Soll halt auch ältere Damen gehen die nicht auf .. Urinherzen stehen! Traurig aber wahr.



Was ist das für eine Welt? 
Ich...will...zurück...in...die...USA!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Dscheisse ja! Dabei hab ich ihr nen Herz an die Ladenwand gepisst! Ich bin am Ende...


Du Idiot! Du musst dabei auch ein Liebeslied trällern. Oder die Sportscheck Werbung vorlesen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PSKhZrgnRUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Welt?
> Ich...will...zurück...in...die...USA!!!!



Stehen die da auf Urinherzen?
Und ja, Deutschland ist grausam prüde!


----------



## Jester (10. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Stehen die da auf Urinherzen?
> Und ja, Deutschland ist grausam prüde!



Die stehen da vorallem auf mich. Was ich von Deutschland nicht ganz sosehr behaupten kann. Ich hasse dieses Land.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Ich wander mit aus Jester! Gehn wir nach Österreich?
Vergeltungschlag und so. 
Wir hab den braunen Abschaum bekommen, sie bekommen den Forenquotenpunk.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Was hört er den für Musik Ego?



hä wer? hab ich was verpasst? ihr seid zu schnell hab doch nur mein haaandy


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Du hast doch gemeint, dein Nachbar hört Musik.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Die stehen da vorallem auf mich. Was ich von Deutschland nicht ganz sosehr behaupten kann. Ich hasse dieses Land.




:O Wie können sie nur?
Liegt vielleicht auch an Berlin.


----------



## Dominau (10. Januar 2011)

LACHII 
Editier das Wort weg, Sofort!


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

Was sind schon 120 Kilo, 120 
Was sind schon 20 Flaschen Bier, 20 Flaschen

Wir sind dick, dick und durstig, dick und durstig
Wir sind dick, dick und durstig, dick und durstig

 warum find ich solche Lieder toll, waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarum :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Nönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönönö[...]nönönönönönönönö.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

achso humpel stimmt...

hatte ich schon wieder vergessen weil er inzwischen telefoniert hat und jetzt tv guckt... die wände sind recht dünn...

irgendwo läuft rambo 1 und dann irgendwo n film mit bruce willis? oder zumindestens jemand mit der synchronstimme? 

kann das jemand bestätigen?^^

ach ja und musik war's eigentlich keine sondern so arabisches gejaule (ich leb in frankfurt  )


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

oh hallo... ich bin der doppelpost von ego... ihr seid nicht allein


----------



## Dominau (10. Januar 2011)

Ego, geh an deinen PC.
Mit dem Handy im ns ist nicht ql


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was sind schon 120 Kilo, 120
> Was sind schon 20 Flaschen Bier, 20 Flaschen
> 
> Wir sind dick, dick und durstig, dick und durstig
> ...


Weil die beschreibung auf mein Lachmoppelchen passt?


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Weil die beschreibung auf mein Lachmoppelchen passt?



Hab gehört Lachi schluckt


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Du Thoorhasi?


----------



## Jester (10. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> :O Wie können sie nur?
> Liegt vielleicht auch an Berlin.



Jaja, spottet nur. Welch Dilemma... in der Stadt, die alles für mich ist, find ich doch nicht das Höchste...


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Du Thoorhasi?



Ja Humpelchen?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Hast du eigentlich ICQ?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ego, geh an deinen PC.
> Mit dem Handy im ns ist nicht ql



hab hier grad kein inet was glaubste warum ich das handy benutz!!! außerdem lieg ich schon im bett


----------



## Dominau (10. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hab gehört Lachi schluckt



!


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich ICQ?



Si mi amor


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Give me ya Numba.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Jaja, spottet nur. Welch Dilemma... in der Stadt, die alles für mich ist, find ich doch nicht das Höchste...



Muahaha!


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Give me ya Numba.



Ich hab sie vergessen ;(

Aber ich gelobe Besserung und werde sie auftreiben


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hab gehört Lachi schluckt



Hab gehört Thoor schluckt von Humpel


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Dann add mich du Sau, ich will dich im Chat haben.


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Hab gehört Thoor schluckt von Humpel



Hab gehört Lachi erstickt gleich an seinen fettigen Haaren.

Ich komm ja nicht ins ICQ rein weil ich die Nummer verpennt habe  ich treib sie bis morgen auf, okey dokey >:


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Nein jetzt. :<
Wie war dein ICQ Name?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hab gehört Lachi erstickt gleich an seinen fettigen Haaren.



Die sind wunderbar sauber und rein. :>
Will ja nicht wissen was du für Sackhaare auf dem Kopf hast.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

hab meine auch immer vergessen und für solche fälle auf unserer clanpage angegeben damit ich immer gucken kann 

solltet ihr vielleicht auch tun... also hier ^^

könnt die ja verbergen glaub ich...


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2011)

625175960

:O


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

lol eh nich oder ?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Add me.


----------



## Dominau (10. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Will ja nicht wissen was du für Sackhaare auf dem Kopf hast.



Du hast gleich meine Sackhaare ufm Kopp, kleiner!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Januar 2011)

bei irgend jem land unter oder geht da inet nich mehr^^


----------



## Dominau (10. Januar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> bei irgend jem land unter oder geht da inet nich mehr^^



wut?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> bei irgend jem land unter oder geht da inet nich mehr^^



hä was?


----------



## Dominau (10. Januar 2011)

yay, ich bin nicht der einzige der es nicht blickt :>


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> yay, ich bin nicht der einzige der es nicht blickt :>



wohoo hab ähnliches befürchtet

\o/


----------



## Dominau (11. Januar 2011)

bin mal im bettchen, nacht!


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

n8 ich ebenso...

viel spaß!


----------



## Jester (11. Januar 2011)

Ick bin ooch pennen.


----------



## Kuya (11. Januar 2011)

Ich nicht!!!!


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ich nicht!!!!



Ich schon.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

haha letzter ätschbätsch 

konnt nich schlafen, aber versuchs ketzt nochma ^^

morgen müssen neue schlaftabletten her 

edit: achso was mir noch einfällt. was is denn eigentlich mit dem b1ubb? bin ja selber noch nich so lang wieder aktiv hier, aber jetzt seh ich grad das der seit nem halbem jahr off is... hab ich da was nich mitbekommen? vielleicht liest das hier ja noch irgendeiner und so und, naja ihr wisst schon... ^^

thx und guten morgen


----------



## Petersburg (11. Januar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> bei irgend jemanden land unter oder geht da internet nich mehr^^



Er fragt, ob bei irgendjemanden das Haus unterwasser steht oder das Internet nicht mehr geht. Wahrscheinlich weil hier sowenig los ist


----------



## Dominau (11. Januar 2011)

Creeperssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss...


----------



## Noxiel (11. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Creeperssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (11. Januar 2011)

Das sind aber dann Crepes und keine Creepers. 
Musste nämlich erstmal googlen, was Creepers sind. ;D


----------



## Olliruh (11. Januar 2011)

Latein Klausur [x]
Erdkunde Klausur [ ]
Mathe Klausur [ ]

omg ich sollte mich vllt umbringen ...
achja ...
 MONTAG noch englisch


----------



## Dominau (11. Januar 2011)

Unwissende!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2011)

Moin, Fußvolk


----------



## Dominau (11. Januar 2011)

Ruhe, Sklave!


----------



## Dracun (11. Januar 2011)

Hoi ihr Freaks


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Unwissende!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die haben früher immmer mein Haus zerstört. >


----------



## Dominau (11. Januar 2011)

Meins nicht.
Mach einfach einen Graben drum rum, den du mit Lava füllst :>>


----------



## Skatero (11. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Meins nicht.
> Mach einfach einen Graben drum rum, den du mit Lava füllst :>>



Ich sagte ja früher. 

Mein Haus ist in ein Berg gebaut. Also der Berg wurde geleert und jetzt ist da nur noch eine Hülle.


----------



## Dominau (11. Januar 2011)

Hab zurzeit ein Unterwasser-Haus.
Da kommt sowieso kein Gegner hin.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Januar 2011)

Mein Haus ist ein ganz normales 1 Familien Haus in einer kleinen Wohnsiedelung... meno :/


----------



## Kuya (12. Januar 2011)

Hmm.. hab keine Ahnung in was für einem Haus ich bin. 

der gefesselte Typ im Schrank wollte auf eure Frage nicht antworten, 
deswegen schläft er jetzt.


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2011)

Super, morgen um 6 aufstehen und immer noch wach. Jetzt lohnt es sich auch nicht mehr, schlafen zu gehen.


----------



## Soramac (12. Januar 2011)

Lieber nicht. Habe das selbe auch gedacht und bin eingeschlafen und war dann richtig richtig müde.. /:


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2011)

Eben. Schläft man erst mal, kommt man nicht mehr hoch. Aber durchmachen fällt mir heute recht leicht.


----------



## Jester (12. Januar 2011)

mhm, ich steh vor derselben Entscheidung... wobei ich glaub ich doch noch die paar Stunden Schlaf mitnehmen werde


----------



## Soramac (12. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Eben. Schläft man erst mal, kommt man nicht mehr hoch. Aber durchmachen fällt mir heute recht leicht.



und mal so am Rande du hast dich 3 Tage nachmir auf Buffed.de angemeldet!


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> und mal so am Rande du hast dich 3 Tage nachmir auf Buffed.de angemeldet!



Was dir so alles auffällt... ^^


----------



## Soramac (12. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Was dir so alles auffällt... ^^



Yah mir fallen viele Sachen auf, vorhin auf facebook habe Ich gemeint, deine Lippen haben unterschiedliche Farben? Sie so: Ehrlich?, ja! Oh ist mir garnicht aufgefallen (:


----------



## Petersburg (12. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mein Haus ist ein ganz normales 1 Familien Haus in einer kleinen Wohnsiedelung... meno :/



Und Mein Haus Habe ich soeben mit Dynamit gefüllt und abgefackelt


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wYOabmPQdsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2011)

Scheiß Lied.


----------



## Thoor (12. Januar 2011)

ein müdes oi  nach 13 stunden arbeit allerseits...


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Scheiß Lied.



Das kann ich zu 90% deiner Lieder auch sagen...


----------



## Thoor (12. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das kann ich zu 90% deiner Lieder auch sagen...



Weil 90% seiner Lieder gleich klingen

*highfive mit razyl*


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2011)

Beispiele!


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mehehehe


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2011)

Das Ding hatte doch vor 2 oder 3 Jahren eine(r) ausm WoW-Forenteil oder?


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Weil 90% seiner Lieder gleich klingen
> 
> *highfive mit razyl*



*Highfive*



DER schrieb:


> Beispiele!



90% deiner Metallieder gefallen mir nicht, ergo sind sie scheiße. Gleiche Argumentation wie du. Win!


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> [...]
> 90% deiner Metallieder gefallen mir nicht, ergo sind sie scheiße. Gleiche Argumentation wie du. Win!


Stinkt eh alles ab gegen 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NCC_-1gVE5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> 90% deiner Metallieder gefallen mir nicht, ergo sind sie scheiße. Gleiche Argumentation wie du. Win!



Das war auf Thoor bezogen, du Held


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Stinkt eh alles ab gegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und das wiederrum stinkt total gegen 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SqgJ6wzSW8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ab

Yeah, Doublepost


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2011)

Nix geht über das Sailor Moon Intro, auch wenn Extreme Dinosaurs verdammt epic sind^^


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

Extrem dinosaurs win ! :O

Jetzt how I met your mother


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2011)

Ich find Extreme Dinosaurs viel besser ;>


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Ich find Extreme Dinosaurs viel besser ;>


War bei deinem Musikgeschmack zu erwarten :>


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

Sailor Moon fand ich immer nen bischen homo 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YTDKrAGRKVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Sailor Moon fand ich immer nen bischen homo



Passt also zu dir.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Sailor Moon fand ich immer nen bischen homo


Einfach nur lol :>


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Passt also zu dir.



Also ich hab ne Freundin


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Also ich hab ne Alibi Freundin


Alibi Freundin? wtf?
Brauchst nen festen Beweis für andere Leute, dass du nicht auf Männer stehst oder für was ein Alibi? O_o


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Also ich hab ne Freundin



Schließt das Homo-Sein nicht aus.


----------



## painschkes (12. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Video



_Neue Folgen....YAAAAY 

Ich schau grad :]_


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Neue Folgen....YAAAAY
> 
> Ich schau grad :]_


Hast du dir für deine Xbox Limbo schon mal geholt? :>


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

Alle hassen mich 


hahaha


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> War bei deinem Musikgeschmack zu erwarten :>



Vielleicht.. aber hier muss jeder zugeben, das Intro ist schon derbe geil 

Saurian Stomp!


Nicht alle, Olli, aber der Großteil, wenn es dich tröstet


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alle hassen mich
> 
> 
> hahaha


Ach, wir können unsere ehrliche Meinung nur nicht ausdrücken


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alle hassen mich



Zurecht.


----------



## painschkes (12. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hast du dir für deine Xbox Limbo schon mal geholt? :>


_
What? °_°_


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

Wieso ?
Schlägt Razyl euch dann ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> What? °_°_


Limbo :>
http://gameone.de/blog/2010/7/limbo-mein-bester-freund-die-baerenfalle
Ziemlich gutes Spiel, nur etwas zu kurz^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wieso ?
> Schlägt Razyl euch dann ?



Ich schlage keine anderen Menschen.


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ziemlich gutes Spiel, nur etwas zu kurz^^



Es ist halt nen Indie-Game D: Der Typ hat das sogar alleine entwickelt, wenn ich mich da recht entsinne.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

Mh tritt er euch vllt ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist halt nen Indie-Game D: Der Typ hat das sogar alleine entwickelt, wenn ich mich da recht entsinne.


Jep und man kann sich da ja auch nicht beschweren, das ist teilweise schon besser als gewisse Vollpreistitel^^
Hätte mir nur halt gewünscht, dass es länger ist, da ich die Stimmung klasse fand.


----------



## painschkes (12. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Limbo :>
> http://gameone.de/bl...die-baerenfalle
> Ziemlich gutes Spiel, nur etwas zu kurz^^



_Das schaut gut aus - danke für den Tipp!

Wollte mir sowieso mal nen MS-Points zulegen und mir ein paar Arcade-Titel holen._


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

Erdkunde Leistungskurs ist epic win ! :3


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das schaut gut aus - danke für den Tipp!
> 
> Wollte mir sowieso mal nen MS-Points zulegen und mir ein paar Arcade-Titel holen._


Also bei einigen Spielen lohnt sich das wirklich^^ 
Geometry Wars wäre da auch so ein Spiel, hat zwar weder Story noch Atmo (wer hätts gedacht :> ) aber macht ziemlich Spaß^^


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

Weiß jmd wo ich eine BMTH-Kette her bekomme ?


----------



## painschkes (12. Januar 2011)

_Boah..wie cool HIMYM ist :O_


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2011)

Das ist nicht dein ernst, Olliruh :'D


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

Ist für meine Freundin zum Gebby ... -.- 
Ich hasse Emocore ... 

& für dich Olli :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ist für meine Freundin zum Gebby ... -.-
> [...]


Naw dude, naw... Da wären ja Justin Bieber Konzertkarten besser :>


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ist für meine Freundin zum Gebby ... -.-
> Ich hasse Emocore ...



Das würde ich nun auch behaupten


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

Wenn sie diese verdammte kette so unbedingt haben will werd ich die wohl irgendwie auftreiben müssen


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2011)

Uh, Olli :>

1. BMTH machen extrem schlechten Metalcore
2. Wenn deine Freundin so etwas wirklich hört bleiben die nur 2 Möglichkeiten
a) Schluss machen
b) Ihr gute Musik zeigen und hoffen, dass sie drauf anspringt


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> 2. Wenn deine Freundin so etwas wirklich hört bleiben die nur 3 Möglichkeiten
> a) Schluss machen
> b) Ihr gute Musik zeigen
> c) Ihren Geschmack akzeptieren


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

Ach wenn ich bei ihr bin ist mir das derbe egal ;D
Ich kann Musik & andere Hintergrundgeräusche extrem gut ausschalten 

_____________
am schlimmsten ist "Pray for Plagues" 

wenn sie Brokencyde hört ist das auch schlimm


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2011)

Bei manchen Bands würde ich dir ja sogar zustimmen, du Toleranzheld, aber es gibt so eine Grenze, und diese wurde mit der Band überschritten!
Ich vermute mal, dass sie auch die dazugehörigen anderen Bands hört.. uha.. mein aufrichtiges Beileid, Olli


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Bei manchen Bands würde ich dir ja sogar zustimmen, du Toleranzheld, aber es gibt so eine Grenze, und diese wurde mit der Band überschritten!



Hmm...
c) Ihren Geschmack akzeptieren.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2011)

Ich bleib bei dem, was ich oben geschrieben habe :>

Obwohl, ich könnte zu dem Thema jetzt noch weiter ausholen aber das lass ich mal lieber, gehört hier nicht hin :S


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei dem, was ich oben geschrieben habe :>



Weil du nen Musik-N*** bist.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

Schluss machen wegen Musik ist für mich zu übertrieben :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2011)

Nur bei bestimmten Bands(wahlweise auch bestimmte Genres)


Den 1. ernstnehmen sollte man auch nicht :s


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Nur bei bestimmten Bands(wahlweise auch bestimmte Genres





DER schrieb:


> Scheiß Lied.



Und das ist im ICQ bei dir seeeehr oft...


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2011)

Weil es dann auch bestimme Bands/Genres sind :>


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

Vorallem haben wir uns bei einem Emocore Konzert kennen gelernt


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2011)

Gut, jeden weiteren Kommentar zu dem Thema spar ich mir jetzt mal..


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

aber egal : nochmal zur ausgangs frage. Wo zum fick bekomm ich so eine verdammte Kette her ?


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Weil es dann auch bestimme Bands/Genres sind :>



Tja, da dies mehr als oft auftritt: Musik-N***.

Toleranz kennst du nicht und nicht nur bei Musik.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

mh Thema hat sich grad geklärt , die kette bekommt sie von ihrem Bruder..
Jetzt soll ich ihr ein Drop Dead T-Shirt kaufen...

Wo zum fick bekomm ich das her ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> aber egal : nochmal zur ausgangs frage. Wo zum fick bekomm ich so eine verdammte Kette her ?




Versuchs beim EMP oder Google halt.. da müsstest du mehr als genug Auswahl finden



Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, da dies mehr als oft auftritt: Musik-N***.
> 
> Toleranz kennst du nicht und nicht nur bei Musik.



Mein Gott, schreib doch Nazi 
Problem,Officer?

Außerdem ist das hier das Internet und Internet ist Krieg! Da werd ich doch nicht immer nur schön ja und amen zu jedem scheiß sagen :>


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das hier das Internet und Internet ist Krieg! Da werd ich doch nicht immer nur schön ja und amen zu jedem scheiß sagen :>



Solltest du aber mal lernen und Kritik anbringen wenn sie gerechtfertigt ist und nicht bei jedem Mist oberflächlich sein.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

Mit soetwas kenn ich mich nicht aus ... :/

Alles nicht meine Scene .. 
wenn sie was übers skaten wissen will, oder haben will wär das alles soviel einfacher


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Solltest du aber mal lernen und Kritik anbringen wenn sie gerechtfertigt ist und nicht bei jedem Mist oberflächlich sein.



Blablabla, wie gesagt, hier ist das Internet und nicht jeder Mensch ist im echten Leben so wie im Internet. Du nicht und ich auch nicht. :>
Außerdem solltest Du wissen, dass ich gar nicht so oberflächlich bin. 


Google zu benutzen wird wohl kaum was mit der "Scene"(behindertes Wort und noch behinderte Bedeutung für viele Leute :S) zu tun haben, in der Du dich aufhälst..


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mit soetwas kenn ich mich nicht aus ... :/
> 
> Alles nicht meine Scene ..
> wenn sie was übers skaten wissen will, oder haben will wär das alles soviel einfacher



Frauen und Skaten - Das ist selten.



DER schrieb:


> Blablabla, wie gesagt, hier ist das Internet und nicht jeder Mensch ist im echten Leben so wie im Internet. Du nicht und ich auch nicht. :>
> Außerdem solltest Du wissen, dass ich gar nicht so oberflächlich bin.



Achso... deine SVZ-Stalking aktionen mit Bilder raussuchen und über die Leute lachen ist gar nicht so oberflächlich....


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

Ja aber wenn sie doch wenigstenst nur den styl mögen würde    


btw svz :

http://www.schuelervz.net/Profile/A1GF71VxnLmK2MjCf4F6uhohneZ88W8-WP7oVEcWwZ8/tid/102


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso... deine SVZ-Stalking aktionen mit Bilder raussuchen und über die Leute lachen ist gar nicht so oberflächlich....



Achja, Mister Perfekt lacht ja nie über andere Menschen, verzeihung. :>
Jetzt spiel hier nicht die beleidigte Leberwurst


Dann bin ich mal so frei und add dich mal :S


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Achja, Mister Perfekt lacht ja nie über andere Menschen, verzeihung. :>
> Jetzt spiel hier nicht die beleidigte Leberwurst



Ich bin nicht Perfekt. Kein Mensch ist perfekt, nur kotzt mich deine und natürlich auch die Oberflächlichkeit vieler anderer Menschen an.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht Perfekt. Kein Mensch ist perfekt, nur kotzt mich deine und natürlich auch die Oberflächlichkeit vieler anderer Menschen an.



Wie gesagt, du weißt, dass ich gar nicht so oberflächlich bin. Wenn du noch mehr, wie immer, zu bemängeln hast, ich bin immernoch in ICQ online.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal so frei und add dich mal :S



accepted 

boah ich hasse den svz namen von meiner freundin ...


----------



## Kuya (12. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Jetzt soll ich ihr ein Drop Dead T-Shirt kaufen...
> Wo zum fick bekomm ich das her ?






DER schrieb:


> Versuchs beim EMP oder Google halt.. da müsstest du mehr als genug Auswahl finden



Ach verflucht, dass war mein Stichwort.
(zuuu laaaangsaaaam xD).

Ach und wegen Musik, versuchs mal mit Killswitch Engage, 
damit bekommst du sie am ehsten auf den richtigen Pfad der Tugend zurück.
(Korn, Manson, NIN und All That Remains, Rammstein und natürlich SoaD, hat bei meinen Ex-Freundinnen auch immer funktioniert^^). 
Dann fängst du einfach an hier und da Hatebreed oder Totenmond und Soulfly einzuschieben,
und schon hast du sie zur dunklen Seite bekehrt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2011)

Zwing sie dazu ihn zu ändern!

Mensch,Kuya, wenn du ihm schon Musik empfiehlst, dann bitte auch gute :<
SoaD und die ersten Korn Alben gehen ja noch aber der Rest ist unnötig :S


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, du weißt, dass ich gar nicht so oberflächlich bin. Wenn du noch mehr, wie immer, zu bemängeln hast, ich bin immernoch in ICQ online.



Wie immer? Ahja, kurios, dass du immer noch dann mit mir redest, wenn du es dich anscheinend direkt stört.



Olliruh schrieb:


> accepted
> 
> boah ich hasse den svz namen von meiner freundin ...



Tja, dann wirf sie raus der Liste.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

dann kastriert laura mich ...

& ne du ich höre ja mehr so punk-punk/rock ...
also von daher kann das jahre dauern


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie immer? Ahja, kurios, dass du immer noch dann mit mir redest, wenn du es dich anscheinend direkt stört.



Jup, du hast extrem viel zu bemängeln, so wie ich anscheind immer oberflächlich bin. Von daher kann ich dir das gleiche nur zurückgeben


----------



## Dominau (12. Januar 2011)

Mehr Electropunk hören leute! :<
Naja, bin pennen. Tschau!


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

der einzige grund wo ich handlungsbedarf bei laura sähe wär wenn sie mit industrial ankommen würde


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Jup, du hast extrem viel zu bemängeln, so wie ich anscheind immer oberflächlich bin. Von daher kann ich dir das gleiche nur zurückgeben



Ich habe nicht gesagt: Immer. Sondern oft. Und vor allem, wenn es um solche Themen geht. Das gleiche übrigens bei Alko, wo es sogar noch extremer ist.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2011)

So Kinders .
Ich geh mich jetzt rasieren & dann schlafen . Morgen wartet eine Erdkunde Lk klausur auf mich \o/
Gute nacht :*

& Haterz gona Hate (Y)


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt: Immer. Sondern oft. Und vor allem, wenn es um solche Themen geht. Das gleiche übrigens bei Alko, wo es sogar noch extremer ist.



Solltest du langsam mal gelernt haben mit auszukommen und wenn nicht, ignorier mich halt, wenn es so unglaublich schlimm ist. Und Alko ist auch dumm, was hier jedem klar ist


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2011)

_Sooo...fur die die langeweile haben 

und n YT Link



*http://furrysolutions.net/geruechte/?add=g9wsgs122i

*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=gWQHcJbslUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Kuya (12. Januar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Sooo...fur die die langeweile haben _







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_K5cqoZzlJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Mensch,Kuya, wenn du ihm schon Musik empfiehlst, dann bitte auch gute :<
> SoaD und die ersten Korn Alben gehen ja noch aber der Rest ist unnötig :S
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2011)

_Was richtig geiles mal 




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=RNHhapv6AjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Suck on this!

I need to break away
From all the words you say
From all the deeds you've done
From all the faith you break

I need to get away
From all the time you waste
From all the rage you bring
From all the hope you take

This is a part of me
So deep inside of me
Engines fueled by your scorn
I want you to hate this

Hate this
You motherfucker!
Hate this
You know who I am?
Hate this
You motherfucker
Hate this
Hate this__
_


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Hmm.. würde ich eigentlich so in richtung Darkwave einordnen.
(Zumindest erinnert mich das an das meiste, was bei uns immer auf Floor 2 läuft). 
laut wikipedia ist das "Aggrotech", was ich Begriffstechnisch ehrlich gesagt noch nie gehört habe.
Unter Aggrotech(no), hätte ich eigentlich spontan sowas wie "Speedschranz" verstanden. ...bitte nich hauen! *gg* 

Oh ich sehe gerade das es 0 Uhr ist. 
Der neue Tag hat begonnen, Zeit meine Nachbarn zu wecken. 
öhm... damit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ULkwGN0tiQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Ach und den Youtube-Comment, will ich euch nicht vorenthalten,
hab mich gerade weggeschmissen, als ich den gelesen habe. 



> *Diesen Track hören und mit einen Panzer durch die Innenstadt...So stell ich mir das Paradies&#65279; vor*. _von HeavyMetalGurke_.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

Aggropelzer find ich besser 

Moin!

edit: haha ey kuya... gib mal   agropelzer   bei google ein...
klick auf das allererste ergebnis imd scroll rumter bis zum 3. post 
wie geil is das denn?

xD xD xD

geht sogar weiter 

http://www.sr-nexus.de/bb/exotische-totems-erfahrungen-t634.html


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

> von *Alec Empire* am Do Okt 03, 2002 19:01 heißt das, dass ich wenn ich wollte auch einen agropelzer-schamanen spielen könnte?


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

lies ma weiter wird moch besser...

hab grad festgestellt das ich schon vor 9 jahren geflamed worden bin 



zitat: Nein, schon lange nicht mehr. Aber ich kann
Leute nicht ab, die mit sinnlose Beiträge
versuchen, vernünftige Threads zu kippen und
die dann noch über die Beiträge anderer richten
wollen."

war ich so schlimm? xD


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> lies ma weiter wird moch besser...
> 
> war ich so schlimm? xD



ich habs bis zum Ende gelesen. 

und naja "Schlimm"... bis auf die paar 100 psischischen Spielleiter-Schäden, unter denen ich noch Heute leidend
und Schweissgebaded aufwache... nö eigentlich nicht.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

ach darum gings in deinem alptraum letztes ma xD

edit:

krass geb dir ma wie selbst nach jahren der inaktivität noch über mich geredet wurde hammer xD

http://www.sr-nexus.de/bb/search.php

einfach nur alec in die suche eingeben


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> > Mensch,Kuya, wenn du ihm schon Musik empfiehlst, dann bitte auch gute :<
> > SoaD und die ersten Korn Alben gehen ja noch aber der Rest ist unnötig :S
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ach darum gings in deinem alptraum letztes ma xD



1A Konter. 

naja, du verfolgst mich eigentlich nicht in meinen Träumen, nur in meinen schlaflosen durchzechten Nächten. 

Edit: Geil, gerade mit dem Knie mein Handy vom Schreibtisch, ins Wohnzimmer katapultiert...- Bitte SIM Karte einlegen- 
Ging aber nach nem Neustart wieder.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

guck  ma oben drüber bzw letzte seite da is nochn link xD

ja viel spaß lachmanm mach das ka ordentlich ^^

ich les jetzt noch mehr nostalgie xD


zitat :  Scheint so eine
Art " Alec Empire"-Gedächtnis Zeremonie zu
sein .."  

loool


hier kuya hab den richtigen thread gefumden..

so nach 9 jahren muss ich schon sagen: das war epic xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2011)

So,fertig :>

Und was geht hier noch so?


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

das ging aber flott . scan ein und poste ich will kontrollieren 

hm nich so viel wie es aussieht... irgemdwie immer wenn ich da bin hmmm...


----------



## Jester (13. Januar 2011)

Den Tag verschlafen, die Nacht bin ich wach. Irgendwie sollte ich meinen Rythmus wieder ändern


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

genaaauu so gehts mir auch... seit freitag schon...

seitdem schon nich auf arbeit ^^


----------



## Jester (13. Januar 2011)

Und das lässt Chef dir durchgehen?


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

weiß ich nich werd ich dann merken... ^^

nee quatsch is kein ding hab so viele überstunden und so. außerdem bin ich cheffes lieblingsschaf


----------



## Petersburg (13. Januar 2011)

Neuer Minecraft Patch draussen = Apokalypse, jetzt darf ich wieder 4 jahre darauf warten, dass die ganzen Leute ihre dämlichen Mods geupdatet haben


----------



## Arosk (13. Januar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/KACKSPRITZE

zu genial xD


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend die Herren ! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d3r_OHLH9vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



alter ich liebe dieses lied :3
ich hab das heute während der erdkunde klausur die ganze zeit gehört


----------



## painschkes (13. Januar 2011)

_"Hahaha..du Flutschfinger" - der war cool _


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2011)

Gnihihi, ich hab ein unterschriebenes Billy Talent Poster in meinem Zimmer hängen :>


----------



## Arosk (13. Januar 2011)

HARHAR ICH HAB benutze unterhosen in meinem zimmer... 

wer hat das gras weggeraucht?


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2011)

Die Trollalisa in deinem Avatar


----------



## Arosk (13. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZzDDCz0_xhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach zu geil xDmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm88888888üüüüüüüüüütatsturgeputzt


----------



## Petersburg (13. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Gnihihi, ich hab ein unterschriebenes Billy Talent Poster in meinem Zimmer hängen :>



Wuhu Billy Talent \o/


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Gnihihi, ich hab ein unterschriebenes Billy Talent Poster in meinem Zimmer hängen :>



Wo wohnst du & wann verrlässt du Morgen das Haus ?


----------



## Petersburg (13. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du & wann verrlässt du Morgen das Haus ?



Ich stehe schon vor seinem Haus und warte


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2011)

Würde dir eh nichts bringen, da steht mein Name drauf 8-)


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2011)

lässt sich ja tipexen

@ Arsok alt aber epic 
das hat mal jmd zu unser Bio Lehrerin gesagt


----------



## Petersburg (13. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> lässt sich ja tipexen



Oder ich hol mir einen 2. Vornamen


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2011)

Pff Billy...

Viel besser: Justin Bieber Autogramm.


----------



## Petersburg (13. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff Billy...
> 
> Viel besser: Justin Bieber Autogramm.



Das taugt nichtmal zum Feuer machen :/


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2011)

ich hab so ein komisches klopapier band von Jeff Hardy *____*
ich weiß nicht mehr wie das heißt


----------



## Arosk (13. Januar 2011)

naja auch mal weg, schon lang genug dran.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2011)

Hau rein ..


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2011)

Bald Sum 41 & Blink 182 Konzert *____*

Kennt jmd Mayo 3 ?


----------



## Petersburg (13. Januar 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUS1fOds5GI&hd=1[/youtube] Das waren noch Zeiten damals ._.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Januar 2011)

Neeeeeeein! DAS ist alt!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kQwmz4RJszE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (13. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Neeeeeeein! DAS ist alt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu Alt :/


----------



## Noxiel (13. Januar 2011)

Das sind die Momente in denen ich mich so alt fühle.....


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xOsnz0aWi2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 damit hat Laura mich heute 2 1/2 Stunden gefoltert...


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Neeeeeeein! DAS ist alt!



Episch <3


----------



## Noxiel (13. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Episch <3



Wenigstens einer. *sniff*


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer. *sniff*



Jau. Ich würde lieber diese "alten" Zeichentrickserien sehen, als so manche "Kinderserie" von heute. Auch bei den Filmen... lieber wieder nen guten Zeichentrickfilm =)


----------



## Noxiel (13. Januar 2011)

Meine Reden, aber wer hört schon auf uns. Nein die siebte Pokemon Staffel und der dritte Yugi-Oh Bengel.


----------



## Dracun (13. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Neeeeeeein! DAS ist alt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist nicht alt... das ist meine Kindheit *snief*
/me singt: 
Wo die Bäche silbern sind
und Gräser schaukeln sanft im Wind,
wo alles still und friedlich ist,
wo Bäume steh?n im satten Grün
und leuchtend bunte Blumen blühn,
wo jeder frei und glücklich ist,
dort lebt Tao Tao,
unser Tao Tao,
kleiner Pandabär paß auf!
Paß gut auf dich und deine Freunde auf 

Hach *snief* wie habe ich diese Serie als Kind geliebt


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Meine Reden, aber wer hört schon auf uns. Nein die siebte Pokemon Staffel und der dritte Yugi-Oh Bengel.



Jap, leider. Und dann noch alle drei Monate nen neuer Animationsfilm von Disney oder Pixar oder sonstwer. D:


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2011)

So ich geh jetzt off. Morgen Mathe Klausur [...]
Gute Nacht :*


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

aaaarrgh..

muss...... calimero.... goooogeln


----------



## Dracun (13. Januar 2011)

Ohhh jaaa.... 

Calimero mit Sambrero Kücken aus Parlermo wenn wir dich sehen sind wir sehr froh.
Calimero mit Sambrero ja das ist ein Hut und der gefällt uns Gut.
Und Prichilla hilft dir immer.
Calimero ist ihr Held der ihr und Uns gefällt.
Soviel Freude schenkst du heute.
Allen die viel Spaß verstehen ihr werdet sehen.
Nun ist es soweit, es ist Calimero Zeit.
Seid ihr auch bereit kommt schaut zu und seid Gescheit.
Calimero mit Sambrero Kücken aus Parlermo wenn wir dich sehen sind wir sehr froh.
Calimero mit Sambrero ja das ist ein Hut und der gefällt uns Gut.
Seid bereit denn jetzt ist wieder Calimero Zeit.

Edith:
So schlecht sind die Filme von Disney und Pixar auch net. Hab den letzten Film bis jetzt noch net gesehen, Rapunzel(wird bald nachgeholt) aber Küss den Frosch war gut und Toy Story 3 war auch verdammt genial


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2011)

Hier is ja mal wieder Party Hard!


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Edith:
> So schlecht sind die Filme von Disney und Pixar auch net. Hab den letzten Film bis jetzt noch net gesehen, Rapunzel(wird bald nachgeholt) aber Küss den Frosch war gut und Toy Story 3 war auch verdammt genial



Ich hab nicht geschrieben, dass sie schlecht sind. Nur, dass ich gerne mal wieder einen Zeichentrick Film ala König der Löwen oder ähnliches hätte


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

gott wie alt is das nur <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (13. Januar 2011)

nabend ...



Noxiel schrieb:


> Neeeeeeein! DAS ist alt!


Das ist noch älter und war damals ständig am laufen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pYhGJ9qB1Eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (13. Januar 2011)

Leg dir die DVD in den Player


----------



## Thoor (13. Januar 2011)

Morgen läuft der Thoor im schicken Anzug durch die Gegend mit der Bonzenuhr und den polierten Lackschüche


----------



## Dracun (13. Januar 2011)

wieso des? machste einen auf checker?


----------



## Thoor (13. Januar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> wieso des? machste einen auf checker?



Ne geschäftsanlass... mittwoch 13 stunde gearbeitet, heute 10.5 und morgen so an die 14  ich krieg noch krise -_-


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

das einzigste was ich dann noch posten würde an deiner stelle wär "gute nacht" an deine frau anstatt hier bei uns rumzuhängen. ab ins bett!


----------



## Dracun (13. Januar 2011)

wen meinste? 
ich höre erst noch meine John Sinclair Edition 2000 Folge 13 zu Ende


----------



## Kuya (14. Januar 2011)

Was geht, ihr Nachtschwärmer?
Der Pfad zur Hölle ist mit guten Absichten gepflastert? - Wo sind eure Steine?


----------



## Kuya (14. Januar 2011)

Seit 2 Stunden will keiner Antworten?
Hab ich den ein oder anderen "Weltuntergang" verpasst? 

...egal ich hol' mir jetzt 'n Bier! Prost!!!


----------



## Alion (14. Januar 2011)

Bring mit ein Bier mit...

Und wo meine Steine sind. Ich habe mir Silvester 2009 vorgenommen ich mache jetzt endlich mal die Autoprüfung. Ich fahre immer noch Bus. xD


----------



## Kuya (14. Januar 2011)

Alion schrieb:


> Bring mit ein Bier mit...
> 
> Und wo meine Steine sind. Ich habe mir Silvester 2009 vorgenommen ich mache jetzt endlich mal die Autoprüfung. Ich fahre immer noch Bus. xD


Hier ein Becks Gold 0.5er Eisgekühlt! 
Die Steine nimmst du am besten mit nach Kreuzberg! 
(Als Fahrlehrer epfehle ich dir einen der beiden Kollegen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2011)

oder einer von denen hier xD
wahre künstler auf ihrem gebiet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Januar 2011)

uuund eins und zwei und drei lalalala.....


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Januar 2011)

Böser Ego, du hast nach 6Uhr noch gepostet. 
Früher wäre der Thread dafür einen Abend lang geschlossen worden.
Früher war alles besser.... *Mit dem Gehstock wedel*


----------



## Dracun (14. Januar 2011)

Ähh Pumpel geh mal zum Augenarzt 

Geschrieben Heute, 05:53


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Januar 2011)

Geschrieben Heute, 06:53

:<

Edit: Ich hab nix gesagt, ihr habt nix gesehn und Ego hat nix gemacht.
Doofes Forum.


----------



## painschkes (14. Januar 2011)

_Brille aufsetzen - da steht 5:53Uhr :-)_


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2011)

Abend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Januar 2011)

Ihr seid doof. 
Mein Forum lief noch mit Sommerzeit... :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2011)

Aha :O


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ihr seid doof.
> Mein Forum lief noch mit Sommerzeit... :<



Jetzt kommen die Ausreden heraus


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Januar 2011)

RTL2 steckt mit den Nazis unter einer Decke!
Seit 2 Stunden keine Werbung und das nur weil ein Hitlerfilm läuft!


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2011)

Welch Zufall \o


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Januar 2011)

Der Film passt sehr gut zum Sender: Scheisst auf Fakten.


----------



## Dracun (14. Januar 2011)

Hey ja RTL 2 bringt ja nicht nur scheiße 
Ihr Comedy Programm am Nachmittag ist net verkehrt


----------



## Kartonics (14. Januar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hey ja RTL 2 bringt ja nicht nur scheiße
> Ihr Comedy Programm am Nachmittag ist net verkehrt



ich gucke auch immer mitten im leben, verdachtsfälle und familien im brennpunkt


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Januar 2011)

omg, gerade die Amtseinsetzungszeremonie mit Hindenburg. Dieser zittert vor Angst, da er die Demokratie schützen will. oh... mein ... gott, welch Widerlicher Müll! Ich dachte Hakenkreuze dürfen nur zu pädagogischen Zwecken gezeigt werden und nicht zur Reinen Unterhaltung. Ich finde Wolfenstein wesentlich näher an der Wahrheit als diesen Film.


----------



## Arosk (14. Januar 2011)

ich steige aus dem bäääädd


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2011)

dreeeh den swääääg auf


----------



## Arosk (14. Januar 2011)

schaue kurz in den spiegel...


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2011)

und sag what up?


----------



## Dracun (14. Januar 2011)

Kartonics schrieb:


> ich gucke auch immer mitten im leben, verdachtsfälle und familien im brennpunkt


Du Ei i rede bestimmt net von der Kagge. Abgesehen davon das des net bei RTL 2 läuft wenn i die TV Zeitschrift richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Januar 2011)

Hartz4 TV läuft da wo es hingehört, bei RTL.


----------



## Arosk (14. Januar 2011)

was soll ich zocken?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Januar 2011)

5 gegen Willi?


----------



## Petersburg (14. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> 5 gegen Willi?



6 gegen WIlli?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Januar 2011)

Alien!


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2011)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Januar 2011)

yay Razi! Mach stimmung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> yay Razi! Mach stimmung.



Hmmm... nääää


----------



## Jester (15. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> 5 gegen Willi?



Gewonnen!
Versoffene Grüße
Jester


----------



## ego1899 (15. Januar 2011)

kapier ich nich :>


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2011)

So bin gerade nach Hause gekommen. 

Morgen!


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend :-)


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Januar 2011)

Servus


----------



## Petersburg (15. Januar 2011)

Wer ist Awesome? Ich bin Awesome!


----------



## Edou (15. Januar 2011)

Neue Signatur, yay.


----------



## Petersburg (15. Januar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Neue Signatur, yay.



Also meine neue Signatur ist besser, find ich


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (15. Januar 2011)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wer ist Awesome? Ich bin Awesome!



Nein.


----------



## Petersburg (15. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein.



Und du bist nur Neidisch.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und du bist nur Neidisch.



Nein.


----------



## Petersburg (15. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein.



Dafür Spammst du jetzt jedoch mit 1 Wort Posts den Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dafür Spammst du jetzt jedoch mit 1 Wort Posts den Nachtschwärmer



Nein, mach ich nicht


----------



## Petersburg (15. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein



Fix'd


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Fix'd



Ganz ehrlich: Geh schlafen.


----------



## Petersburg (15. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Geh schlafen.



Ganz ehrlich: Ich scheiß darauf, was du sagst


----------



## Deck5 (15. Januar 2011)

Wieso macht ihr euch jetzt gerade so fertig??


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2011)

Deck5 schrieb:


> Wieso macht ihr euch jetzt gerade so fertig??



Das ist ihre Arte, ihre Liebe zu zeigen.


----------



## Deck5 (15. Januar 2011)

mhh das würde das erklären.


----------



## Bo0wW (15. Januar 2011)

Ich mag Züge?


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2011)

Deck5 schrieb:


> Wieso macht ihr euch jetzt gerade so fertig??



Wer will das wissen?


----------



## Deck5 (15. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer will das wissen?




ähm Ich weiß es ist jetzt etwas schwer für dich zu kapieren aber.. Ich möche das dann doch wohl gerne wissen.


----------



## Kuya (16. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer will das wissen?






Deck5 schrieb:


> ähm Ich weiß es ist jetzt etwas schwer für dich zu kapieren aber.. Ich möche das dann doch wohl gerne wissen.



...hier, ...ich, ...ICH, ...ich wills auch wissen!


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2011)

Deck5 schrieb:


> ähm Ich weiß es ist jetzt etwas schwer für dich zu kapieren aber.. Ich möche das dann doch wohl gerne wissen.



Tut mir Leid, aber für User Unbekannt A gibt es keine Antworten. Bitte sprechen Sie mit meinem Berater DER Lachmann über einen neuen Termin. Vielen Dank für ihr Verständnis.


----------



## Deck5 (16. Januar 2011)

*lacht*


----------



## Petersburg (16. Januar 2011)

Deck5 schrieb:


> *lacht*



Lach doch nicht über Razyl


----------



## Jester (16. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Lach doch nicht über Razyl



Worüber sonst?

Guten Abend NS!


----------



## Soladra (16. Januar 2011)

guten Abend die Damen und Herren


----------



## Dominau (16. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer will das wissen?



WILLI WILLS WISSEN!


----------



## Deck5 (16. Januar 2011)

HAllo Hallo Durchsage an alle!
Ist jemand da??


----------



## Jester (16. Januar 2011)

Das wohl beste Lied zum Aufstehen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TTkZt8r2lko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2011)

Tretet ein! Tretet ein! Der Nachtschwärmer ist eröffnet.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sX1ZePcUako

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2011)

Moin.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2011)

Tag


----------



## Jester (16. Januar 2011)

Gott zum Gruße, meine Herren. Was steht heute auf der Tagesordnung?


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Januar 2011)

ich habn Historical Battle in WoT ^^


----------



## Jester (16. Januar 2011)

Immer schön über die Flanken gehen, aber pass auf, dass dein Rücken frei bleibt.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oUCbflBkIgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Duke Nukem \o/


----------



## Petersburg (16. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Gott zum Gruße, meine Herren. Was steht heute auf der Tagesordnung?



Wir reden über das böse spiel mit P am anfang dessen dritter Teil irgendwann dieses Jahr erscheint? \o/


----------



## Jester (16. Januar 2011)

Lasst uns ne politische Diskussion anfangen, dann wird der Nachtschwärmer geschlossen!


----------



## Olliruh (16. Januar 2011)

also ich hab es schon geschafft das die Nachtschwärmer geschlossen worden sind


----------



## Jester (16. Januar 2011)

Erzähle von deinem Sieg in der Schlacht, Genosse.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Januar 2011)

also ich hab Razyl beleidigt ,ein Partei gegen ihn gegründet & dann kam der Mod vorbei & hat die Nachtschwärmerm für 10min oder so geschlossen. Weil er erst noch was machen mussten & die Situation erst dann geklärt werden kann


----------



## Jester (16. Januar 2011)

Für besonderen Heldenmut im Angesicht des Mods zeichnen wir aus:
Olliruh


----------



## Olliruh (16. Januar 2011)

Danke ,dass ich das noch erleben darf *schnief*
es kommt so spontan & überraschend ..
öhöh ich möchte meinen Sponsoren & Ernährern danken und ,und ...
omg das kommt alles so spontan


----------



## Jester (16. Januar 2011)

Ein historischer Moment!


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> also ich hab Razyl beleidigt ,ein Partei gegen ihn gegründet & dann kam der Mod vorbei & hat die Nachtschwärmerm für 10min oder so geschlossen. Weil er erst noch was machen mussten & die Situation erst dann geklärt werden kann



Bitte... was?

Und zweitens: Es heißt DER Nachtschwärmer-Thread und nicht DIE Nachtschwärmer-Thread.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Januar 2011)

naja DER threa, aber DIE nachtschwärmer...

lesen hilft ^^


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> naja DER threa, aber DIE nachtschwärmer...
> 
> lesen hilft ^^



DIE Nachtschwärmer kann man aber nicht als Forenmoderator schließen. Man kann nur den Thread schließen...

Das "lesen hilft ^^  " gebe ich also zurück...


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> naja DER threa, aber DIE nachtschwärmer...
> 
> lesen hilft ^^


Die Nachtschwärmer können dafür aber auch nicht geschlossen werden.


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die Nachtschwärmer können dafür aber auch nicht geschlossen werden.



Ha, ich war schneller trotz mehr Text. \o/

Du wirst alt verehrte Brille *g*


----------



## Ykon (16. Januar 2011)

Test...? :S


Es geht!


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Test...? :S



Funktioniert.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ha, ich war schneller trotz mehr Text. \o/
> 
> Du wirst alt verehrte Brille *g*


I know... :<
Yeah, yeah, back in my days...


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> I know... :<
> Yeah, yeah, back in my days...





Wir mögen dich dennoch, auch wenn du langsam grau wirst.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir mögen dich dennoch, auch wenn du langsam grau wirst.


\o/
Mit den Jungchens hier kann ichs aber immer noch aufnehmen *schwingt den Gehstock*


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> \o/
> Mit den Jungchens hier kann ichs aber immer noch aufnehmen *schwingt den Gehstock*



Mit 95% von denen


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit 95% von denen


:>


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2011)

> War &#8222;Spider-Man" Peter Parker im letzten Streifen als freiberuflicher Fotograf tätig, der darüber nachdachte, sich mit seiner Frau fürs Leben zu verheiraten, erzählt der neue Streifen die Geschichte von Peter Parker zu seinen High-School-Zeiten



Bin ich der Einzige, der da einen riesigen Logik-Fehler sieht?


----------



## Jester (16. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzigste, der da einen riesigen Logik-Fehler sieht?



"der einzigste" bist du auf jeden Fall.
Wenn wir schon beim Klugscheissen sind!


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon beim Klugscheissen sind!



Das hat nichts mit Klugscheißen zu tun, sondern mit der Story des Films. Da passt was nicht wirklich zusammen =/


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Klugscheißen zu tun, sondern mit der Story des Films. Da passt was nicht wirklich zusammen =/


Passt alles.
Peter Parker als Erwachsener: Wird von Spinne gebissen, ihm wachsen Haare und er schießt weißes Zeug.
Das ist das gleiche wie zur High School Zeit nur ohne Spinne.


----------



## Jester (16. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Klugscheißen zu tun, sondern mit der Story des Films. Da passt was nicht wirklich zusammen =/



"der einzigste"... *hust*


----------



## ego1899 (16. Januar 2011)

ja kurzzeitig vielleich nur? 
ich mein zu der zeit wäre er ja nock kein spiderschwein und so... haste bestimmt was falsch verstanden oder?

o.O


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Passt alles.
> Peter Parker als Erwachsener: Wird von Spinne gebissen, ihm wachsen Haare und er schießt weißes Zeug.
> Das ist das gleiche wie zur High School Zeit nur ohne Spinne.



Wie kann er aber Spiderman zu High-School-Zeiten sein, wenn er erst in Spiderman 1 zu Spiderman wird?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie kann er aber Spiderman zu High-School-Zeiten sein, wenn er erst in Spiderman 1 zu Spiderman wird?!


Vorher ist er Pubertätsman. Statt Verbrecher spritzt er da halt Mädels mit weißem Zeug voll.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Vorher ist er Pubertätsman. Statt Verbrecher spritzt er da halt Mädels mit weißem Zeug voll.



Kann man dich abonieren? <3


----------



## Razyl (16. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Vorher ist er Pubertätsman. Statt Verbrecher spritzt er da halt Mädels mit weißem Zeug voll.



Naja... gut :X

Mal was gegoogelt:



> Im Gegensatz zu den bisherigen Filmen, bei welchen Peter Parker in der Lage war Sekret für die Spinnenfäden herzustellen, hat man sich auch in diesem Punkt entschieden an der Comicvorlage zu bleiben. Dort entwickelt Parker nämlich kleinere Netzflüssigkeitskanister, welche durch Einlagen an den Handinnenflächen die Spinnenfäden heraus katapultieren können.



Das erklärt das zwar etwas, beißt sich aber mit der vorhergehenden Trilogie. Mal abwarten was das wird D:


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Kann man dich abonieren? <3


Noch nicht :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2011)

:'(

Sag bescheid wenn es so weit ist!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Januar 2011)

Türlich


----------



## ego1899 (16. Januar 2011)

kann nix werden... emma stone hat sich für den fim blond färben lassen dabei sah die vorher sooo gut aus !

(darauf achtet man als frau ) xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> kann nix werden... emma stone hat sich für den fim blond färben lassen dabei sah die vorher sooo gut aus !
> 
> (darauf achtet man als frau ) xD


Wenn der Film das wird, was ich beschrieben habe, wird der ne ganz andere Zielgruppe haben, und die pubertierenden 13-jährigen, die sich dann ins Kino schleichen um ihren Lebensstil, der an der Schule als pervers verschrien wird, in Aktion zu sehen, werden die Kinokassen füllen.
Prognose abgeschlossen


----------



## Rexo (16. Januar 2011)

Nabend




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QYbPYlCt1qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Januar 2011)

hey rexo!


----------



## Rexo (16. Januar 2011)

arrg ein ego...totet es totet es!!!


----------



## ego1899 (17. Januar 2011)

oooooch immer auf die kleinen...


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (17. Januar 2011)

Nabend meine Lieben


----------



## Konov (17. Januar 2011)

Bin immer noch erkältet mit Halsschmerzen - so dass ich nicht schlafen kann... also nachtschwärmer posten, WoW zocken und Salbeibonbons lutschen.


----------



## ego1899 (17. Januar 2011)

oooch du armer...

wie lang hastn das schon? glaub ich hab mich gestern auch bei nem kumpel angesteckt... naja morgen wriß ich es wohl sicher


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (17. Januar 2011)

Gute besserung Konov


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Januar 2011)

gute besserung^^ ich werd dann mal schafen gehen^^ morgen um 8 aufstehen und arbeiten


----------



## Konov (17. Januar 2011)

danke Mädels!

Habs jetzt seit knapp 3 Tagen, hoffe es ist dann so übermorgen oder so vorbei


----------



## Olliruh (17. Januar 2011)

http://www.graphicguestbook.com/ollis-heft


malt mal was dazu :3

Morgen Englisch Klausur ...


----------



## Dominau (17. Januar 2011)

Englisch ist easy.
Ich hab nächste Woche Bionik Prüfung.


----------



## mastergamer (17. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> http://www.graphicgu....com/ollis-heft
> 
> 
> malt mal was dazu :3
> ...



Ohoo. Was läuft da mit Heike? ^^


----------



## Olliruh (17. Januar 2011)

Heike ist die Mutter von meinem besten


----------



## mastergamer (17. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Heike ist die Mutter von meinem besten



 Hast du was mit ihr gehabt?


----------



## Olliruh (17. Januar 2011)

Nein aber ich befürchte alle unsere Lehrer :O
sie ist jeden (!!!) Tag bei uns an der Schule & ist den ganzen Tag in der Cafeteria & schläft führ ihren Sohn die Noten hoch


----------



## Dominau (17. Januar 2011)

bin pennen, nacht!


----------



## Jester (17. Januar 2011)

Ohne Bilder von besagter Heike dürfte das hier relativ wertlos sein


----------



## Soramac (18. Januar 2011)

http://www.marilynmanson.com/

Schaut euch mal die Seite an..


----------



## Jester (18. Januar 2011)

Schön bunt!


----------



## ego1899 (18. Januar 2011)

haha ja da haste recht 

und so grell aaahh meine augen xD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Januar 2011)

pokémon bleibt untergrund!

gn8


----------



## Petersburg (18. Januar 2011)

Und ab geht die Party!


----------



## Olliruh (18. Januar 2011)

Nabend 

____________________________





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rF-oospc9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*______*


----------



## Dominau (18. Januar 2011)

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SWe2VQTEn6Q[/video]

thihihihi :>>>>

edit: wer das nicht witzig findet heißt lachmann!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2011)

Ist nicht lustig!!einseinself.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Januar 2011)

Edit : & Olliruh ...


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LMC71WZeo78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (19. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und ab geht die Party!


----------



## Olliruh (19. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Edit : & Olliruh ...


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2011)

Vier Folgen HIMYM nun \o/


----------



## Olliruh (19. Januar 2011)

dass ich soetwas noch erleben darf


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2011)

Nabeeeeend




Razyl schrieb:


> Vier Folgen HIMYM nun \o/


----------



## Olliruh (19. Januar 2011)

weiß jmd wo ich Yellowcard Tickets herbekomme ? 
[also für die Tour 2011]


----------



## Thoor (19. Januar 2011)

Ein erkältetes Oi!  mit Schweinegrippe in den Raum werf!


----------



## Olliruh (19. Januar 2011)

Geimpft


----------



## Rexo (19. Januar 2011)

H_abe ne neue Lieblings Band gefunden xD_


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Januar 2011)

Versuchs mal mit der unglaublichen Erfindung namens Google, Olli ;>


----------



## Rexo (19. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AF4OmIEkL-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Januar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> H_abe ne neue Lieblings Band gefunden xD_



die da wäre ?

@ Lachi 
Man kann aber auch erst fragen ,ob jmd die Arbeit für einen macht.
Das kleine ABC der Faulheit


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> @ Lachi
> Man kann aber auch erst fragen ,ob jmd die Arbeit für einen macht.



So kommst du nicht weit im Leben.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> So kommst du nicht weit im Leben.



Hab ich ja auch nicht gesagt .
Aber für soetwas wird es grade noch reichen


----------



## Rexo (19. Januar 2011)

_ein hoch auf Burning Brides xD_


----------



## Dominau (19. Januar 2011)

ein hoch auf mich!


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Januar 2011)

Lachmann gefällt Dominaus Signatur


----------



## Olliruh (19. Januar 2011)

Rofl , Lachi ich seh grad das eine Foto von dir bei Svz 

das mit der Kirche ,dass ist ja mal mehr als epic nice


----------



## Dominau (19. Januar 2011)

Werbung ist rum, How i met your mother ruft!


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Januar 2011)

Jou, Freundin von mir war mal kreativ und dabei ist das rausgekommen :S


----------



## Olliruh (19. Januar 2011)

das mit Herr Hitler ist auch recht schön :3


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Januar 2011)

Wenn man schon bei Madame Tussauds in London ist muss man diese Gelegenheit auch nutzen :>


----------



## Olliruh (19. Januar 2011)

Ausgezeichnet


----------



## Dominau (19. Januar 2011)

gn8 ihr bobs!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2011)

I <3 Becks (die Marke... nicht den Typen  )

Juten Abend ihr Jockel


----------



## Rexo (20. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> *I <3 Becks
> *
> Juten Abend ihr Jockel



_Ich sage nix dazu...die die wissen worum es geht erkennen es xD_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich sage nix dazu...die die wissen worum es geht erkennen es xD_



Ich weiß es selber, wollte mal abwarten bis der/die Erste damit ankommt  Glaube jeder weiß, was gemeint ist... hoffe ich


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Januar 2011)

Happy Börthday to meh 

Gönne mir jetzt nen schönen Abenddram, Talisker 10 *mjamm*


----------



## Rexo (20. Januar 2011)

_Das bezweifele ich sehr sehr Stark....das wissen nur die die ich ICQ habe xD

Mal anstandige Musik




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=pDwlGbEcJ6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## P-bibi (20. Januar 2011)

Wuhu, ich freue mich so auf morgen! Lateinklausur -.- Nix gelernt, nix gekonnt, vielleicht wieder eine 2- ohne Wissen


----------



## Rexo (20. Januar 2011)

_omg so scheisse epic

Flogging Molly <3
http://www.rockhal.lu/agenda/rock-pop/show/detail/flogging-molly/

Ich werde sie Live sehen_


----------



## Rexo (20. Januar 2011)

NOxiel!!!

insider witze incoming


----------



## Gazeran (20. Januar 2011)

Around the World Around the World.... *weitersumm*


----------



## Rexo (20. Januar 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Around the World Around the World.... *weitersumm*


_
Daft Punk ganz klar 

Too Long <3_


----------



## Gazeran (20. Januar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Daft Punk ganz klar
> 
> Too Long <3_


Ein Engel!
Achja ich könnt mit den lyrics ewig weitermachen hehe
We are Humans, after all...


----------



## Olliruh (20. Januar 2011)

Nabend, 
omg das Parfum ist ein echt genialer film *__*

der Roman war so geht so toll ,aber der Film gefällt mir


----------



## Gazeran (20. Januar 2011)

Ach Hör mal wer da Hämmert is angesagt xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2011)

Bei mir ist Hullabalo angesagt, leider nur Audio und nicht Video v.v

'controlling my feelings far too long, controlling my feelings far too long, forcing our darkest souls to unfold,forcing our darkest souls to unfold, and pushing us into self desturction..., and pushing us into self desturction...' PURE ORGASM *.*


----------



## Rexo (20. Januar 2011)

_Das is doh n schlechter witz....Tethering is bei euch verboten O.O

*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tethering*_


----------



## Gazeran (20. Januar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das is doh n schlechter witz....Tethering is bei euch verboten O.O
> 
> *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tethering*_


Versteh ich nicht...

Television...
rules the Nation...


----------



## Dominau (20. Januar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mj9AYdsb5Kg


gnahahah &#9829;

und damit verabscheide ich mich auch schon, machts gut


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das is doh n schlechter witz....Tethering is bei euch verboten O.O
> 
> *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tethering*_



Jop, warum auch nicht?


----------



## Legendary (20. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop, warum auch nicht?


Und warum schon? Du zahlst verdammt nochmal dafür! Das ist doch nix illegales...man benutzt es ja nur quasi als Modem und "Verlängerung" auf den größeren Monitor. Ob ich jetzt mitm Handy auf FB surfe oder übers Handy aufm Notebook ist doch Jacke wie Hose.


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und warum schon? Du zahlst verdammt nochmal dafür! Das ist doch nix illegales...man benutzt es ja nur quasi als Modem und "Verlängerung" auf den größeren Monitor. Ob ich jetzt mitm Handy auf FB surfe oder übers Handy aufm Notebook ist doch Jacke wie Hose.



Für die Anbieter nicht. Die wollen ja schließlich, dass du am besten für Handy, Computer und für dein Notebook einen Internetvertrag abschließt :>


----------



## Skatero (20. Januar 2011)

Wie wollen sie das überhaupt überprüfen?


----------



## Legendary (20. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Für die Anbieter nicht. Die wollen ja schließlich, dass du am besten für Handy, Computer und für dein Notebook einen Internetvertrag abschließt :>



Ja,die sollen mal besser aufpassen dass die Leute in den grenznahen Gebiet wie bei uns in Bayern nicht ins österreichische Netz abwandern. Da werden einem SMS Flats und Telefonflats nämlich hinterhergeworfen! Genauso wie Billiganbieter wie Blau oder Simyo die mittlerweile ganz schön Druck mit ihren Dumpingpreisen machen. Deutschland ist eh VIEL zu teuer in der Telefonie...eines der teuersten Ländern überhaupt. Wenn ich mir überlege für Datenmüll (SMS) 19 Cent zu bezahlen wird mir öfter ganz anders.


----------



## Maladin (21. Januar 2011)

*in eine Hängematte hüpf und baumel*


----------



## Deanne (21. Januar 2011)

Man, ich brauch mal wieder was Gescheites zum zocken. WoW und Konsorten gehen mir auf den Sack.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Januar 2011)

Ich spiele immer noch zufrieden Vindictus. Wobei mich lediglich mein Kontostand davon abhält, Star Trek Online nochmal eine Chance zu geben. Vielleicht ganz gut so, dass ich das im Moment nicht kann. Bäh...


----------



## Maladin (21. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe immernoch auf einen LoL Mac Client. Er wird kommen, er wird kommen, er wird kommen, er wird kommen ... ganz sicher


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Januar 2011)

Wenn du es baust, wird er kommen...


----------



## Maladin (21. Januar 2011)

555-SHOE


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Januar 2011)

Wir könnten eine Selbsthilfegruppe gründen für Leute, die ständig den Drang haben andere Leute zu korrigieren.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Januar 2011)

Soweit ich weiß geht HoN für Mac.. ist sowieso besser als LoL *hust *hust


----------



## Maladin (21. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß geht HoN für Mac.. ist sowieso besser als LoL *hust *hust



Uiii .. Ich werde es mal ausprobieren. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Deanne (21. Januar 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wir könnten eine Selbsthilfegruppe gründen für Leute, die ständig den Drang haben andere Leute zu korrigieren.



Da wäre ich gerne dabei. Als angehende Lehrerin bin ich Spezialist für Rotstifte und Korrekturen aller Art. :>


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Januar 2011)

Uhh, Frau Lehrerin. Ah, nein, halt, das geht nicht. Ich hab da noch so ein "anderes Problem". *geht in die Ecke und weint*


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Januar 2011)

Maladin schrieb:


> Uiii .. Ich werde es mal ausprobieren. Danke für den Tipp.



Ich muss dich warnen, HoN ist was Flames usw. angeht noch krasser als DotA oder LoL.
Spielerisch aber unglaublich gut, give it a chance


----------



## Deanne (21. Januar 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Uhh, Frau Lehrerin.



Das hatte jetzt fast schon etwas Verdorbenes.


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Januar 2011)

Iwo. Bin nur überrascht, da ich in letzter Zeit viele angehende Lehrer kennenlerne. Fast schon unheimlich.


----------



## ego1899 (21. Januar 2011)

einen wunderschönen guten abend allerseits 

darf man fragen für welche fächer, deanne?


----------



## Deanne (21. Januar 2011)

Deutsch und Geschichte. Besonders Geschichte ist bei den Schülern sehr beliebt...


----------



## Maladin (21. Januar 2011)

Deutsch is auch voll cool. Das tun meine Lieblingssprache sein so weisst.


----------



## Deanne (21. Januar 2011)

Maladin schrieb:


> Deutsch is auch voll cool. Das tun meine Lieblingssprache sein so weisst.



O-Ton Schüler (5. Klasse, Migrationshintergrund "Mein Vater sagt, ich brauch kein Deutsch können!"


----------



## ego1899 (21. Januar 2011)

haha ja geschichte eh 

und deutsch is auch cool...
unser land bzw unsere jugend hat gute deutschlehrer dringend nötig...

die rechtschreibkenntnisse sind ja teilweise echt beängstigend...

ok ich verzichte auch auf groß und kleinschreibung und interpunktion, aber bin hier auch mitm handy on... das tippen dauert so schon lang genug ^^


----------



## Maladin (21. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> O-Ton Schüler (5. Klasse, Migrationshintergrund "Mein Vater sagt, ich brauch kein Deutsch können!"



Natürlich braucht der Schüler kein Deutsch mehr. Mit diesem Satz hat er überdurchschnittliches Können bewiesen. Er sollte seinen Klassenkameraden ebenbürtig sein damit


----------



## Deanne (21. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> die rechtschreibkenntnisse sind ja teilweise echt beängstigend...



Nicht nur die... 

In der 5. Klasse kann fast kein Schüler halbwegs flüssig lesen. Und die Lehrer haben keine Zeit, das nachzuholen, was eigentlich mit Abschluss der Grundschule beherrscht werden sollte. Aber kein Wunder, wenn die Eltern kaum noch mit den Kindern lesen und Bücher überall als "uncool" gelten. 
Wer zuhause kein Buch in die Hand nimmt, lässt besonders seine schriftlichen Fähigkeiten verkümmern. Und das ist ein Problem, was sehr schwer in den Griff zu bekommen ist. Leider.

Edit: Ich studiere LA Gymnasium/Gesamtschule und habe meine Praktika bisher an Gymnasien gemacht. Die Umstände sind trotzdem katastrophal.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Januar 2011)

Alter Schwede, für so 'ne sexy Lehrerin hätte ich in dem Alter getötet...


----------



## Maladin (21. Januar 2011)

Zum Glück habe ich noch Lesen und Schreiben in der guten alten Zeit gelernt


----------



## Deanne (21. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, für so 'ne sexy Lehrerin hätte ich in dem Alter getötet...



Haha, danke. ^^ 

Du musst allerdings wissen, dass wir Lehrerinnen mit der Verbeamtung eine Verwandlung durchmachen. Die Beine werden haarig, die Brüste rutschen zwei Etagen tiefer, die Haare verfärben sich grau und der Humor geht zugrunde. Darum gibt es auch so wenig attraktive Lehrerinnen. Aber pssst...


----------



## ego1899 (21. Januar 2011)

haha und die laune is automatisch immer aufm tiefpunkt... ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Haha, danke. ^^
> 
> Du musst allerdings wissen, dass wir Lehrerinnen mit der Verbeamtung eine Verwandlung durchmachen. Die Beine werden haarig, die Brüste rutschen zwei Etagen tiefer, die Haare verfärben sich grau und der Humor geht zugrunde. Darum gibt es auch so wenig attraktive Lehrerinnen. Aber pssst...



Wow, erinnert mich irgendwie an meine Hochzeit...


----------



## ego1899 (21. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wow, erinnert mich irgendwie an meine Hochzeit...


uiuiui

der war klasse ^^


----------



## SonicTank (21. Januar 2011)

Verdammt, ich hab kein einziges Buch gelesen bisher mit meinen 30 Lenzen...verdammt....was mach ich nun?? oO

Zählen Comics und PM auch? 

btw: gumo


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (21. Januar 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2011)

Huhu.
endlich wieder solo *__*


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Huhu.
> endlich wieder solo *__*



"Endlich wieder" und vor Wochen/Tagen noch soooo glücklich über die Beziehung sein....


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2011)

Wenn du wüsstest was heute gelaufen ist ...


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest was heute gelaufen ist ...



Sie hat mit dir Schluss gemacht. Das ist gelaufen =)


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2011)

Nein ,ich hab schluss gemacht nachdem sie mir verboten hat mit anderen mädchen zu schreiben 

HALLO !!!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Januar 2011)

Naja, Cybersex gehört sich nicht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein ,ich hab schluss gemacht nachdem sie mir verboten hat mit anderen mädchen zu schreiben
> 
> HALLO !!!



Falls es dich etwas besser fühlen lässt: Ich hätte mit dir auch Schluss gemacht.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Falls es dich etwas besser fühlen lässt: Ich hätte mit dir auch Schluss gemacht.



Es beruhigt mich dass zu wissen


----------



## Dracun (21. Januar 2011)

Zumindest gehst du jetzt niemanden mehr mit deiner schmuse laune auf den senkel 

Spaaaß


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Januar 2011)

bernadetten einreportieren! olli hats nötig.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Endlich wieder" und vor Wochen/Tagen noch soooo glücklich über die Beziehung sein....
> 
> Sie hat mit dir Schluss gemacht. Das ist gelaufen =)



Ich mag Razyl, wenn er sagt, was ich denke.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Januar 2011)

Finger weg Kitten, das ist mein Razi!


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich mag Razyl, wenn er sagt, was ich denke.



Ich mag dich auch, wenn du deine wunderbaren kranken Sätze hier schreibst


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag dich auch, wenn du deine wunderbaren kranken Sätze hier schreibst


Ich mag euch auch alle, obwohl ihr mich alle hasst. :/


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Januar 2011)

Wir hassen nicht dich, wir hassen deinen Lachschon"humor".


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2011)

also ich hasse Lachmann ! 

Aber ich mag seine Svz-Bilder *g*


----------



## Gazeran (21. Januar 2011)

Nabend die Damen!


Robot...
Humaaaan...
Robot...
Human...


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wir hassen nicht dich, wir hassen deinen Lachschon"humor".


ich hasse diese seite!


----------



## Arosk (21. Januar 2011)

ich bin so richtig pissed...


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Januar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich bin so richtig pissed...



Wieso? Kannst du diene Stirn nicht sehen ?


----------



## Deanne (21. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein ,ich hab schluss gemacht nachdem sie mir verboten hat mit anderen mädchen zu schreiben
> 
> HALLO !!!



Ich bin auch in einer Beziehung und unterhalte mich gerade über FB mit einem Kumpel. Mein Freund sitzt daneben, es stört ihn nicht. Solange man nur miteinander quatscht und sich nicht zu irgendwelchen Dates verabredet, ist das doch völlig okay. Selbst flirten geht in Ordnung, mehr aber nicht.

Hast du denn nur normal mit ihnen geredet oder lief da mehr?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Januar 2011)

Wenn meine Freundin mit anderen Mädels flirtet, begrüße ich das sogar. Und die Typen hier in Nottingham sind so hässlich, von denen habe ich nix zu befürchten...


----------



## Dracun (21. Januar 2011)

Die Sau hat die bestimmt abgeschlappert .. so isser nämlich druff der Olli ... ist voll in seiner Sturm & Drang Zeit der kleine 

lol Kitten du Hintergedankenhaber du


----------



## Edou (21. Januar 2011)

Ich sag mal Nabnd. :O


----------



## Dracun (21. Januar 2011)

Und ich Tach 

Eins der coolsten Songs von Westernhagen wenn nicht sogar der collste





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2S5ceMeXedk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Januar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> lol Kitten du Hintergedankenhaber du



Wenn überhaupt, dann sind das Vordergedanken und so lange sowas net heimlich passiert... aber das gehört hier net rein.


----------



## Dracun (21. Januar 2011)

HEHE


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hast du denn nur normal mit ihnen geredet oder lief da mehr?



Eig immer ganz normal ...
es ging mal über Fussball (da meinte sie ob ich keine männlichen freunde hätte mit denen ich das besprechen könnte) & sie hat mir verboten mich mit meiner ex freundin zutreffen (gleichzeitig meiner beste freundin) die 1Jahr lang in Amerika war 

ich meine gehts noch !?

& ich bin wirklich zu 100% treu ,dass könnt ihr mir glauben


----------



## Edou (21. Januar 2011)

Da is man seit...ca 5 Tagen mal wieder On und keiner Vermisst einen.


----------



## Dracun (21. Januar 2011)

Ohh .. der Edou ist wieder heyy wo warst du.. hab dich voll vermisst ... alles in Ordnung?


----------



## Edou (21. Januar 2011)

Paah, Heuchler! Na warte wenn ich das nächste mal in Köln bin, besuch ich dein Haus!!111 

Naja ich war halt ned am PC, keine Zeit viel Stress. :/


----------



## Dracun (21. Januar 2011)

Hah ich wohn aber im Zelt! Und nun???  Was willst du nun tun .. HAH


----------



## Edou (21. Januar 2011)

Ich...ich...Zünd es an? :S


----------



## Dracun (21. Januar 2011)

Ist ein feuerfestes .. PAH .. jetzt biste aber Platt


----------



## Edou (21. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich nen 10Tonnen Fels auf dein Zelt schmeiß, dann bist du Platt!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Januar 2011)

Im Fernsehen gibt eine indische Frau gerade einer Kuh die Brust. Bäh...


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2011)

mh 1 Frage ok ?


----------



## Thoor (21. Januar 2011)

Oi


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Januar 2011)

ich glaub ich verabschiede mich für lange zeit aus dem nachtschwärmer...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Januar 2011)

Feuerfestes Zelt? Das nehm ich aufs nächste Festival mit. 

E: Warum Trolli?


----------



## Thoor (21. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Feuerfestes Zelt? Das nehm ich aufs nächste Festival mit.
> 
> E: Warum Trolli?



Humpäääääl


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2011)

jmd ne ahnung was bii als chat kürzel bedeuted ?


----------



## Edou (21. Januar 2011)

http://www.Google.de Weiß es sicher.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2011)

Nein ,hab ich schon gegooglet ...


----------



## Deanne (22. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Eig immer ganz normal ...
> es ging mal über Fussball (da meinte sie ob ich keine männlichen freunde hätte mit denen ich das besprechen könnte) & sie hat mir verboten mich mit meiner ex freundin zutreffen (gleichzeitig meiner beste freundin) die 1Jahr lang in Amerika war
> 
> ich meine gehts noch !?
> ...



Vielleicht hättest du ihr deine beste Freundin mal vorstellen sollen. Wenn ihr euch so gut versteht, möchte sie deine Partnerin sicherlich auch kennenlernen. 
Das hätte der ganzen Nummer den Wind aus den Segeln genommen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Januar 2011)

And now to something completely different: 2 meiner bescheuerten Katzen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgGH67YhkqY


----------



## ZAM (22. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Huhu Zam *wink*


----------



## Petersburg (22. Januar 2011)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich glaub ich verabschiede mich für lange zeit aus dem nachtschwärmer...



Endlich, jetzt ist wieder Platz für mich hier!


----------



## Edou (22. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Endlich, jetzt ist wieder Platz für mich hier!



Dich will aber keiner. :S


----------



## Petersburg (22. Januar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Dich will aber keiner. :S



Jaja, so ist es wohl mein Schicksal, als Gottgleicher von jedem verachtet zu werden


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Januar 2011)

ZAM, erzähl uns was schönes.


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> ZAM, erzähl uns was schönes.



Erzählt DU was schönes


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo, ik bin der Humpel...und ich bin Punk.


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hallo, ik bin der Humpel...und ich bin Punk.



BUUUUUH!


----------



## Petersburg (22. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erzählt DU was schönes



Wie soll man was schönes erzählen, wenn es nichts schönes auf dieser Welt gibt?~


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wie soll man was schönes erzählen, wenn es nichts schönes auf dieser Welt gibt?~



Vaginas.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Januar 2011)

Und was bringen uns die, wenn wir keine abbekommen? :<


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Und was bringen uns die, wenn wir keine abbekommen? :<



Such dir ne Freundin!


----------



## Dominau (22. Januar 2011)

joooooooow!


----------



## Petersburg (22. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Vaginas.



Das ist so... primitiv~ 
Natürlich meine ich das nicht als Beleidigung oder so ~


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Das ist so... primitiv~
> Natürlich meine ich das nicht als Beleidigung oder so ~



Petersburg: Sie sind raus!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Januar 2011)

Aber warum das denn?


----------



## Dominau (22. Januar 2011)

jetzt schreibt mal mehr ich kann nicht in icq :<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Petersburg (22. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Petersburg: Sie sind raus!



War ich das nicht schon längst? ~


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> jetzt schreibt mal mehr ich kann nicht in icq :<<<<<<<<<



Wieso?


----------



## Dominau (22. Januar 2011)

weil ich bei einem freund hocke und mein passwort nicht weiß


----------



## Petersburg (22. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> weil ich bei einem freund hocke und mein passwort nicht weiß



Ich bin mir sicher, du musst nur ein paar Kombinationen vom Namen&Geburtsdatum versuchen ~


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> weil ich bei einem freund hocke und mein passwort nicht weiß



....
N00b


----------



## Dominau (22. Januar 2011)

fuuuu
ok ich versuch reinzukommen


----------



## Petersburg (22. Januar 2011)

Wtf... Möge Megavideo doch zur hölle fahren! o.Ô
Die Letzten 20 Sek. des Animes den ich geguckt habe kommt aufeinmal diese behinderte sperre... *Flammenwerfer&Racketenwerfer unter dem Bett hervorhol* Dafür wird derjenige der die Seite erstellt hat büßen!


----------



## ZAM (22. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wtf... Möge Megavideo doch zur hölle fahren!



Von da kommts doch :O


----------



## Petersburg (22. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Von da kommts doch :O



Dann werd ich es eben dahin zurück schicken!


----------



## Dominau (22. Januar 2011)

paaaaaarrteeyyyy &#9829;


----------



## Petersburg (22. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> paaaaaarrteeyyyy &#9829;



Nein. 

&#8364;: Und ich war der letzte


----------



## Maladin (22. Januar 2011)

Namd Ihr


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2011)

Guten (:


----------



## Jester (22. Januar 2011)

Scheissen
Fappen
Ficken
Alles wird epischer, sobald man dies hier hört! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q9adW5No9IM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (22. Januar 2011)

Jaa PARTY 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K8gjFo1CgEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2011)

Maladin schrieb:


> Namd Ihr



Halöle Maladin


----------



## Rexo (22. Januar 2011)

_EPIC




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=AdO4a4lUaC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OkVXgW6jQFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (22. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend FC Pleite 04 :>


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Abend FC Pleite 04 :>



Haterz gona hate. 
Yo ich mag die auch 

& btw Shalom


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Haterz gona hate.



Was niemanden interessiert...


----------



## Petersburg (22. Januar 2011)

Euer lieblings Gott ist wieder da


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Euer lieblings Gott ist wieder da



Wo ?
Ich sehe hier nirgendwo meine Bio/Technik Lehrerin Frau Kessler,die 80 Kilo drückt


----------



## Arosk (22. Januar 2011)

80 kg drücken? Platz man da nicht?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2011)

Nein ,beim Bankdrücken nicht


----------



## Arosk (22. Januar 2011)

Achso, dachte das andere drücken ^^


----------



## Petersburg (22. Januar 2011)

Sagt mal, ich hatte ja vor ewigkeiten n paar Sterne als titel -> &#9734; (kA ob ihr da jetzt nicht auch nur das seht was ich sehe:/ )&#65279;, jetzt sehe ich nach einer Windows neu installation nur noch das hier ->


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also frage ich mich, wie ich das hinnbekomme,dass ich das zeichen wieder so sehe wie es war, hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2011)

Fu it`s magic


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ich hatte ja vor ewigkeiten n paar Sterne als titel -> &#9734; (kA ob ihr da jetzt nicht auch nur das seht was ich sehe:/ )&#65279;, jetzt sehe ich nach einer Windows neu installation nur noch das hier ->
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



www.google.de


----------



## Petersburg (22. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> +1


(fix'd)
Leider kann man bei Google nicht nach diesem Zeichen googlen


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> (fix'd)
> Leider kann man bei Google nicht nach diesem Zeichen googlen


Razyl hat aber Recht :>
Man kann das bei Google in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2011)

Kinders Schalke hat gewonnen ,it`s a beautiful day


----------



## Dominau (22. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Man kann das bei Google in Erfahrung bringen.



Da man alles in Google rausfinden kann ist ein Forum fast unnötig.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Jaa PARTY







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cho6J7S3als

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Da man alles in Google rausfinden kann ist ein Forum fast unnötig.


In einem Forum kann man dann drüber diskutieren, wieso Leute zu blöd sind, Sachen damit zu finden oder man unterhält sich über gefundenes :>


----------



## Petersburg (22. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Razyl hat aber Recht :>
> Man kann das bei Google in Erfahrung bringen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (22. Januar 2011)

Boahr hab jetzt eine halbe Stunde gebraucht ein SnD Game zu finden(black ops)


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Januar 2011)

Einfach nur übelst schlecht gemacht...


----------



## Petersburg (22. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Einfach nur übelst schlecht gemacht...



Aber es ist Selbstgemacht


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Aber es ist Selbstgemacht



das rechtfertigt nicht ,dass es schlecht ist


----------



## Petersburg (22. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> das rechtfertigt nicht ,dass es schlecht ist



Bei mir schon


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2011)

Meno zählt in Kunst auch nicht 
zumind. bei mir ...


Btw :
Lol ich hab 2300 aktive beiträge 

was ist geschehen


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Bei mir schon


Hoffentlich wirst du kein Architekt :S


----------



## Petersburg (22. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wirst du kein Architekt :S



Ich verspüre das bedürfnis, spontan Architekt zu werden


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2011)

Ich seh es schon kommen .

Kunde : In diesem Haus kann man nicht leben !!
Petersburg: ..aber es ist selbst gemacht 
Kunde : Mh jetzt wo sie es sagen . Wieviel bekommen sie dafür ?


----------



## Petersburg (22. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich seh es schon kommen .
> 
> Kunde : In diesem Haus kann man nicht leben !!
> Petersburg: ..aber es ist selbst gemacht
> ...



Fixd


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2011)

ALWAYS BET ON DUKE!


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=glDGAo9SIqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jester (22. Januar 2011)

Habe ich hier eigentlich schon mit meinen Wacken-Tickets zumgeprahlt?


----------



## Petersburg (22. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Habe ich hier eigentlich schon mit meinen Wacken-Tickets zumgeprahlt?



Geschrieben Heute, 23:26

*Auf seine uhr schau*
wtf


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Habe ich hier eigentlich schon mit meinen Wacken-Tickets zumgeprahlt?



Zu oft...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AIChdWPwwkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2011)

Razyl hat wieder diese Pillen mit den Smileys drauf genommen :>

er fängt schon wieder an Kinderlieder zu posten


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Razyl hat wieder diese Pillen mit den Smileys drauf genommen :>
> 
> er fängt schon wieder an Kinderlieder zu posten



Disneylieder sind einfach ftw.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2011)

das hab ich ja nicht bestritten ..

ich habe ne riesige sammelung .

aber das sind noch die dicken Filmkassetten *__*


----------



## Arosk (22. Januar 2011)

afk 81 kg drücken.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> afk 181 kg drücken.



aber bitte verhüte


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (22. Januar 2011)

Ich muss weinen... 15 minuten gebraucht um ein verdammtes Cod Zombie Mode Dingsta zu spielen


----------



## Petersburg (22. Januar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> afk 1181 kg drücken.



Genau.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (22. Januar 2011)

Loby wurde geschlossen...Manchmal würde ich gern meine Xbox gegen die Wand donnern....


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2011)

Doktor schrieb:


> Loby wurde geschlossen...Manchmal würde ich gern meine Xbox gegen die Wand donnern....



dann brauchst du ein paar von Razyls Pillen :3
dann denkst du dir nur noch "Hakuna Mattata" [oder wie man das schreibt >_<]


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Januar 2011)

wuuzza reibe die wut in die wüste^^


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (23. Januar 2011)

Zam ist hier...laut diesem Unteren dingsta


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

Doktor schrieb:


> Zam ist hier...laut diesem Unteren dingsta



versteckt das gute zeug


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (23. Januar 2011)

Mir ist gerade was seltsames passiert,ich schieß eine Granate auf ein Zombie,diese prallt ab und...BUMMM


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2011)

Möge Herr Zam mit uns schreiben!


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (23. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Möge Herr Zam mit uns schreiben!


Amen


----------



## Petersburg (23. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> versteckt das gute zeug



und versteckt die Frauen!


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (23. Januar 2011)

Diese Stille hier...ANGST


----------



## Petersburg (23. Januar 2011)

Doktor schrieb:


> Diese Stille hier...ANGST



Ich dachte eher an langeweile


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (23. Januar 2011)

Zam ist wieder weg......NOOOOO


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

Mh überprüft die Drogen & Frauen Lager :3


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (23. Januar 2011)

Morgen werd ich wohl meinen hundersten Post machen


----------



## Petersburg (23. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mh überprüft die Drogen & Frauen Lager :3



Omg! Zam hat uns mit seiner Admin Hexerei sämmtliche Drogen & Frauen weg gezaubert!


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (23. Januar 2011)

Ich brauch meine Pillen...wtf HIER SIND ZWERGE MIT KÄTTENSÄGEN


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

Das schreit nach einer Admin Verbrennung !

ich bau schonmal den scheiterhaufen auf xD


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (23. Januar 2011)

Brenn,brenn,brenn....


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo


----------



## Restrike (23. Januar 2011)

palim palim...

der großartige dieter hallervorden...warum schreibe ich das? weil atm der weltschlechtestet miIII im tv läuft und ich nicht umschalten kann weil meine frau die mit in die küche geschleppt hat!!!!


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (23. Januar 2011)

Hier steht nichts!

Schreibt mal jemand wieder?

HALLO?


----------



## Petersburg (23. Januar 2011)

Restrike schrieb:


> palim palim...
> 
> der großartige dieter hallervorden...warum schreibe ich das? weil atm der weltschlechtestet miIII im tv läuft und ich nicht umschalten kann weil meine frau die mit in die küche geschleppt hat!!!!



Frischfleisch


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (23. Januar 2011)

Ich mag Fleisch...fleisch


----------



## Petersburg (23. Januar 2011)

Doktor schrieb:


> Ich mag Fleisch...fleisch



Roh und Blutig?


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (23. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Roh und Blutig?


Nein mit liebe gemacht

GUTE NACHT


----------



## Petersburg (23. Januar 2011)

Doktor schrieb:


> Nein mit liebe gemacht
> 
> GUTE NACHT



Da wir das Tier töten um an sein Fleisch zu kommen wird da nicht viel mit liebe


----------



## Jester (23. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XWGaQwDDLTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gute Nacht...


----------



## SonicTank (23. Januar 2011)

So viel Müll am frühen Morgen... naja....wie immer. Schönes Wochenende euch allen


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend 

tropic thunder ist ein guter film


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2011)

Hummel Hummel...

Heute gibt es 300...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (23. Januar 2011)

Will ihn auch schauen, muss aber noch büffeln.

Jack Black ist sowieso der beste.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

lern doch in den werbepausen xD


----------



## Maladin (23. Januar 2011)

Namd ihr



Dominau schrieb:


> Will ihn auch schauen, muss aber noch büffeln.
> 
> Jack Black ist sowieso der beste.



Hast du "Year One" gesehen?


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2011)

Grmpf....

immer verliert man


----------



## Petersburg (23. Januar 2011)

Ob ich wohl Garrys Mod bevor ich offline gehen muss fertig downloaden kann? Wetteinsätze ab 100€


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Grmpf....
> 
> immer verliert man



was los ? 

unser hund hat grad bei mir ins zimmer gekackt


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> was los ?



Poker ist los


----------



## Maladin (23. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Grmpf....immer verliert man



Oder es gewinnen die Anderen. Namd Razyl



Petersburg schrieb:


> Ob ich wohl Garrys Mod bevor ich offline gehen muss fertig downloaden kann? Wetteinsätze ab 100&#8364;



Ich setze 100&#8364; auf - du bist schneller fertig als ich mit Civ 5 ;>



Olliruh schrieb:


> unser hund hat grad bei mir ins zimmer gekackt



Drollig


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2011)

Maladin schrieb:


> Oder es gewinnen die Anderen. Namd Razyl



Namd Maladin


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Poker ist los



Oh wir Pokern manchmal im Unterricht ,naja so schlecht bin ich auch nicht ,aber es könnte besser sein  

alles glück


----------



## Petersburg (23. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> was los ?
> 
> unser hund hat grad bei mir ins zimmer gekackt



Hat er schon einen namen? der scheißhaufen natürlich


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

Nein ,ist schon weg.
so ist das halt mit welpen ,die man erst seid 2Wochen hat


----------



## Petersburg (23. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein ,ist schon weg.
> so ist das halt mit welpen ,die man erst seid 2Wochen hat



Tjoa die sind weg wie nichts die dinger


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Oh wir Pokern manchmal im Unterricht ,naja so schlecht bin ich auch nicht ,aber es könnte besser sein



Ich pokere mit LoD & co im Internet :X


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

LoD ?


----------



## Petersburg (23. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich pokere mit LoD & co im Internet :X



Und wieviel Euronen schon verloren? 



Olliruh schrieb:


> LoD ?



Lord of... Irgendwas oder so :/ 

&#8364;: Wuhu Garrys Mod fertig gedownloadet!


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> LoD ?



LordofDemons - ein Buffed-user



Petersburg schrieb:


> Und wieviel Euronen schon verloren?



10.000.000
...


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Lord of... Irgendwas oder so :/



League of Doom 

Razyl pokert mit der League of Doom


----------



## Maladin (23. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Lord of... Irgendwas oder so :/



Lord of Irgendwas wäre doch LOI und Lord of oder so wäre doch LOOS *tze tze tze*


----------



## Dominau (23. Januar 2011)

Tingel Tangel Bob


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2011)

hallo...


und tschüss...


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZLwvc5Qywzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 scheiß film jetzt hab ichn ohrwurm


----------



## Petersburg (23. Januar 2011)

Maladin schrieb:


> Lord of Irgendwas wäre doch LOI und Lord of oder so wäre doch LOOS *tze tze tze*



Ach ja hab ich völlig vergessen, verliert man schnell den überblick hier bei sovielen Usern :/


----------



## Dominau (23. Januar 2011)

Lachi hat noch garnichts zu meiner neuen Sig gesagt


----------



## Skatero (23. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Lachi hat noch garnichts zu meiner neuen Sig gesagt



Die Sig macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Januar 2011)

mir is so laaaaangweilig! -.-


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> mir is so laaaaangweilig! -.-



Dann ... mach was!


----------



## Dominau (23. Januar 2011)

dogmaaaaarr


----------



## Maladin (23. Januar 2011)

waldemoarrrrr


----------



## FieserFiesling (23. Januar 2011)

erster raid seit cata-release...langeweile kommt hier momentan nicht auf ^^


----------



## Dominau (23. Januar 2011)

gleich kommt 300 auf pro7
zum 100000000000x


----------



## Maladin (23. Januar 2011)

Meine einmonatige Raidpause wird wohl nächst Woche enden :> 

Langeweile kam aber dank Steam Deals nicht auf. Ich wäre aber letztendlich mit 13 Euronen billiger gekommen als mit Assassins Creed 2, Civ 4+5 und Deathspank *hüst* ;>


----------



## ego1899 (23. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann ... mach was!



neee... lieg schon im bett. kann nix tun mir is immer noch so schleeecht...


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2011)

_Ich Hoffe instandig das die Kinder hier die ZUkunft der Musik sind _





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sEYciizoMkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (23. Januar 2011)

armes ego 
gute besserung


----------



## ego1899 (23. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> armes ego
> gute besserung



daaanke... jetzt gehts mir besser... 

das schlimmste is aber das ich total den durst hab, aber nur wasser hab... ich haaasse wasser...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2011)

This is MADNESS ???!!!!


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2011)

om man Guitar Hero haben wow spieler entwickelt....


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BpMeO6WL2Yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



diese choreo *___*


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2011)

62 Tot durch Bukkake xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aaaFpKqUGAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was man so findet....


----------



## Petersburg (24. Januar 2011)

Party Hard!


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2011)

Ts-Partey Hart!


----------



## Dominau (24. Januar 2011)

Ts party is lame


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Januar 2011)

3h stromausfall wtf -.- was ein erfolgreicher abend


----------



## Dominau (24. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ts party is kewl



fix'd

Rexo is kewl!


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2011)

Hihi vorhin gekauft 

Bin nur 3 € über mein Limit gegangen.  Aber egal ... bin mal gespannt wie mein Fahrgefühl bei GRID sein wird mit dem Teil  *freude*


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

Oh man Dracun hast echt nix besseres zu tun als die ganze Nacht hier rumzuhängen oder was...?


----------



## Petersburg (25. Januar 2011)

Keine Party heut?!


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (25. Januar 2011)

Nabend 
EDIT:Juhu schon 100 Beiträge


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2011)

Doch ,ich bin wieder vergeben *hust*
diesmal häng ich es nicht so an die große Glocke ,vllt haben wir dann ja mehr Glück xD


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

ach hie is doch schon seit tagen oder sogar wochen tote hose -.-


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2011)

2:2 !!!


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Doch ,ich bin wieder vergeben *hust*
> diesmal häng ich es nicht so an die große Glocke ,vllt haben wir dann ja mehr Glück xD



Wahnsinn. 

Wie *gähn* interessant du doch bist. Kaum eine Woche getrennt und schon die Nächste am Start...


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ach hie is doch schon seit tagen oder sogar wochen tote hose -.-



Und woran liegts?


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

hm allerhöchste zeit... hätt auch lieber das der S04 im Elfmetetscheißen ausscheidet ^^


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahnsinn.
> 
> Wie *gähn* interessant du doch bist. Kaum eine Woche getrennt und schon die Nächste am Start...



Problem ?


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und woran liegts?



Hm naja meine Vermutung is Cata... Is irgendwie seit dem Release so... 

Oder willst du damit sagen wegen mir ^^


----------



## Petersburg (25. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahnsinn.
> 
> Wie *gähn* interessant du doch bist. Kaum eine Woche getrennt und schon die Nächste am Start...



Tja so ist unser Charlie eben


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Problem ?



Oh, definitiv.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Tja so ist unser Charlie eben







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=94x6uSQrgRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ?



> Oh,definitiv.



Ach & wieso ?


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

da steckt wohl mehr wahrheit drin als man denkt 

hat da jemand nen wunden punkt getroffen ? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und woran liegts?



Alles deine Schuld, nur deine Schuld.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> da steckt wohl mehr wahrheit drin als man denkt
> 
> hat da jemand nen wunden punkt getroffen ? ^^



Mh ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2011)

Liebe ist doch was schönes, über sowas muss man sich nicht aufregen


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Liebe ist doch was schönes, über sowas muss man sich nicht aufregen



Erklär das mal Razyl.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2011)

Love is in the Air..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Love is in the Air..



everywhere i look around ;P


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ach & wieso ?



"Ich hänge es nicht an die große Glocke" und dann deinen ersten Beitrag im heutigen Nachtschwärmer damit reinhauen. Das sollte alles sagen....



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Liebe ist doch was schönes, über sowas muss man sich nicht aufregen



Ist es doch auch. Ich rege mich ja nicht darüber auf.


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Liebe ist doch was schönes, über sowas muss man sich nicht aufregen



Blumenpflücker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

nooooo not again xD


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2011)

Joa ,aber ich schreibe nicht so überall was ich mit der mache & so ,wie vorher .


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Joa ,aber ich schreibe nicht so überall was ich mit der mache & so ,wie vorher .



Wir können es uns eh denken...


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir können es uns eh denken...


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Joa ,aber ich schreibe nicht so überall was ich mit der mache & so ,wie vorher .



Extremer Blumenpflücker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Blumenpflücker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Probläääm damit ?


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2011)

Lieber Blumenpflücker als Blumenesser 

Mann ich hasse Vegitarier ...
vorallem die "ich esse hünchen weil es sowenig fett hat " - vegitarier


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Lieber Blumenpflücker als Blumenesser
> 
> Mann ich hasse Vegitarier ...
> vorallem die "ich esse hünchen weil es sowenig fett hat " - vegitarier



Vegitarier...

Es heißt VegEtarier. Und normalerweise essen Vegetarier kein Fleisch ... o.O


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2011)

Joa hab ich mir auch gedacht ...
aber das ist wenn Jugendliche auf Tierschutzdenke.
Komischer Weise sind das zu 90% Mädchen cO


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und normalerweise essen Vegetarier kein Fleisch ... o.O





kenn aber auch so eine die isst nur huhn weil sie anderes fleisch nich verträgt...

die glaubt allerdings auch sie hätte nen schutzengel und lässt sich gerne ma homöopathisch behandeln...

also hat die eh nen schaden xD


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> kenn aber auch so eine die ist nur huhn weil sie anderes fleisch nich verträgt...



Das ist dann aber kein wirklicher Vegetarier D:


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2011)

Gut sind auch die Vegetarier mit Echtlederhandtasche etc.


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2011)

Mh... Fleisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh... Fleisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Gut sind auch die Vegetarier mit Echtlederhandtasche etc.



oder die, die zB schweine einfach nur "dreckig und eklig" finden haha xD


----------



## meerp (25. Januar 2011)

brain !


musst ich mal loswerden


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> oder die, die zB schweine einfach nur "dreckig und eklig" finden haha xD



Geschächtet, entborstet, geteilt und verarbeitet sind die nicht mehr dreckig sondern Wurst :O


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Geschächtet, entborstet, geteilt und verarbeitet sind die nicht mehr dreckig sondern Wurst :O



Hast du schon mal ein Schwein geschlachtet?


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal ein Schwein geschlachtet?



Ich komme indirekt aus ner "Fleischerfamilie" - Opa wars, Bruder ist es, Beim Familienurlaub mit Vater (Kuba) gehörte sowas dazu *g*


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich komme indirekt aus ner "Fleischerfamilie" - Opa wars, Bruder ist es, Beim Familienurlaub mit Vater (Kuba) gehörte sowas dazu *g*



Bist also mit Fleisch versorgt


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

Ich liebe Schweine... so klein und putzig...

ganz brav und hübsch verpackt wie sie da immer im kühlregal liegen


----------



## Zhiala (25. Januar 2011)

*neu hier im Thread aber hungrig* 
Sosoo, du hast also Zugang zu feinen Schnitzeln und Steaks...da werd ich gerade mal neidisch! Und das obwohl ich sonst vor Allem Geflügel in Schwärmen (oder sinds Herden? Rudel^^) vertilge.

Aber über die sauleckere Fleischwust unserer Beinahe-Nachbarn gehr eh nix ;P


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2011)

ToooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooR





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8bpGZU5lPdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

oder nee pferdewurst...

reinbeißen und die augen schließen...

ich seh dann immer einen weißen schimmel, majestätisch über eine saftige grüne weide galoppieren... und dann hör ich ihn kraftvoll wiehern... da kann man die freiheit förmlich schmecken xD


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ToooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooR



Nice, mal schauen, wann der erste große Klub den Jungen wegholt. Einer ist ja schon im Sommer weg für 20 Millionen: Neuer :>


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2011)

eins ist klar ,der ist Morgen der King bei sich in der Schule 

So mit 17 xD


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2011)

Zhiala schrieb:


> *neu hier im Thread aber hungrig*
> Aber über die sauleckere Fleischwust unserer Beinahe-Nachbarn gehr eh nix ;P



Fleischwurst ist irgendwie banal ... *g*


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> oder nee pferdewurst...



Das "sauberste" Fleisch überhaupt. Rouladen <3


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2011)

Ich geh jetzt schlafen & mit blau/weißen Träumen 

Schalke hat mir den Abend versüßt


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das "sauberste" Fleisch überhaupt. Rouladen <3



echt? pferd? hab ich noch nie gegessen hab mir das nur grad so vorgestellt ^^

brauch ich aber irgendwie auch nich...

nacht olli


----------



## Zhiala (25. Januar 2011)

einige eurer "Rouladen" besuche ich im Stall und helfe fleißig, Pferde sind Freunde, kein Futter^^ 

und ja, ich bin w und ja, ich hätte gerne ein eigenes Pferdchen...wenn ich mal reich bin...obwohl ich dann wohl zu alt wär *g*

und ja, ihr dürft mich jetzt auslachen


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

ach quatsch...

also ich bin auch n mädel, mag pferde allerdings nich...

heißt aber nich das ich ein's essen will...

mag auch keine katzen übrigens...

fische mag ich aber, allerdings ess ich keinen xD


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Januar 2011)

Ist ja auch blöd, aus einer Katze kriegt man ja nur eine Roulade.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ist ja auch blöd, aus einer Katze kriegt man ja nur eine Roulade.



du das kommt ganz drauf an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Januar 2011)

Das ist fies wenn die vorher schon Rouladen verputzt haben! xD


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ist ja auch blöd, aus einer Katze kriegt man ja nur eine Roulade.



Gerücht - wahrscheinlich nichtmal 1/3


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Januar 2011)

du kennst unsere katze nicht


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> du kennst unsere katze nicht



Rouladen sind aber relativ mager - dicke Katzen haben zuviel Fett *g*


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Januar 2011)

Ne Roulade wär jetzt was geiles.. verdammt.


----------



## ZAM (26. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ne Roulade wär jetzt was geiles.. verdammt.



Das denk ich mir schon, seit das Thema angefangen hat *g*


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

Hab grad Pizza und Nudeln bestellt...

Kenn leider keinen 24 Stunden Rouladen-Lieferservice in Frankfurt... ^^

Trotzdem Hunger jetzt bekommen../


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Januar 2011)

Verflucht seist du!
Ich ess jetzt meinen vorhin gemachten Obstsalat und danach ne Tüte Chips :>
Wobei sich dabei scheiße PlayStation spielt.


----------



## Qualkommando (26. Januar 2011)

Durch das ganze lesen bekomme ich auch noch Hunger.
Mal sehen was mein Kühlschrank mir noch um diese Uhrzeit mir anbietet.


----------



## Deanne (26. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hab grad Pizza und Nudeln bestellt...



Man, Nudeln... Da hätte ich jetzt auch Bock drauf. Mit Olivenöl und Knoblauch.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Verflucht seist du!
> Ich ess jetzt meinen vorhin gemachten Obstsalat und danach ne Tüte Chips :>
> Wobei sich dabei scheiße PlayStation spielt.




oooch tut mir leid...

als kleiner trost kann ich dir sagen das mir echt schlecht is ketzt da ich beides fast aufgegessen hab weil es so hervorragend geschmeckt hat 

du hättest das auch gar nich mehr lesen sollen musst du nich früh raus morgen oder so? ^^

hat's dir denn geschmeckt? xD

edit:

lol mach mir nur feinde hier glaub ich 

nee deanne das wär mir zu langweilig. bei mir waren es penne all'arrabiata und ne salami schinken peperoni pizza


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. Januar 2011)

Pferde sind lecker.
Bleibt mir von den Katzen weg!


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

hm keine guten erfahrungen gemacht? nich ma mit katzen-rouladen? xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. Januar 2011)

Ich halte Pferde einfach für das bessere Lebensmittel. Als Haustiere sind sie überbewertet. Ich hatte mal eins, das ist im Winter einfach weggeflogen. War ein Zugpferd.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

Hm ja das is doof. Hättest di dir aber denken können...

Ok Pferdewurst probier ich mal...

Aber dürften Pferdeäpfel nicht viel gesünder sein?


----------



## Petersburg (26. Januar 2011)

Erster oder so!


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

Stimmt...

...glaub ich


----------



## Olliruh (26. Januar 2011)

Omg Dfb-Pokal verrückte Welt


----------



## Razyl (26. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Omg Dfb-Pokal verrückte Welt



Wieso? Hoffenheim raus, Lautern raus und Bayern führt - stimmt also alles.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

@ ZAM:

Hoffe du liest das, oder Kitten oder so kann's weiterleiten...

Danke für die PM...

Das Problem: Beim klick auf "Antworten" im besagtem Thread lädt er und lädt und lädt er eeewig bis er sag "Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden".

Wird dir nich helfen, dass sagt nämlich mein Opera Mini 5 vom Smartphone  
Bin hier seit Wochen wegen Umzugs mitm Handy unterwegs...

Kein Stress werde einfach warten bis sich das Problem von selber löst.

Ach ja und deine PM's kann ich nur lesen nicht beantworten da das LoFi-Theme keine PM's unterstützt. Auf das muss ich zum schreiben allerdings wechseln weil das normale Theme mir keine Textfelder zum Schreiben darstellt xD

Grauenhaft ich weiß ^^
Brauch wieder Internet... schneell.. aaargh

Trotzdem Danke <3


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. Januar 2011)

Hab's ihm mitgeteilt...


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

Meeeiin Scchhhaaatzzzz <3

Würde Gollum jetzt sagen...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Meeeiin Scchhhaaatzzzz <3
> 
> Würde Gollum jetzt sagen...



Im englischen Original sagt der immer:
"Dude, where's my car?"


----------



## Jester (26. Januar 2011)

RIFT!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. Januar 2011)

FU!


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Im englischen Original sagt der immer:
> "Dude, where's my car?"



In der (durch den Mauerfall leider nie synchronisierten) DDR Version singt er immer:

"Wo ist die Kokosnuß?
Wo ist die Kokosnuß?
Wer hat die Kokosnuß geklaut?"

Hab ich mir sagen lassen...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. Januar 2011)

Da heißt er aber auch Broiler und nicht Gollum.


----------



## Jester (26. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> FU!



You rage,
You loose!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> You rage,
> You loose!



Also wenn man net mal "lose" richtig buchstabieren kann...


----------



## Jester (26. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Also wenn man net mal "lose" richtig buchstabieren kann...



Ich denke wir können uns hier auf einen Fail meinerseits einigen.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Da heißt er aber auch Broiler und nicht Gollum.




Ja er hält sich nicht ganz ans Original.
Da wollen sie ja aus Mordor raus, nicht rein...
und die Mauer mit dem Tor ist nich so lächerlich klein.
Der geheime Pfad ist auch unterirdisch und den müssen sie erst noch fertig graben.

Und wie das alles sehende Auge Saurons interpretiert wird sollte jedem klar sein...


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Januar 2011)

Willstn Beta Key haben oder was, Kitten?
Ich kann dir gern meinen geben, ich nutze ihn nicht


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2011)

sag ma deadstyle hast nix besseres zu tun als die ganze nacht hier rumzuhängen?


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Januar 2011)

Nein.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2011)

cool da sind wir ja schon 2


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Januar 2011)

Aufgrund des unglaublich attraktiven Fernsehprogramms werde ich jetzt aber wohl duschen gehen.
Ja das macht so allein nicht zwingend Sinn.. xD


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2011)

ach naja ich war vor 2 stunden duschen... xD

jetzt gerade koche ich


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2011)

oh sorry da is ja schon ein ego bin schon weg...


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Januar 2011)

Was gibts denn? Ich hab vorhin auch gekocht aber nicht genug, könnte jetzt durchaus nochwas essen..
Ich zieh mich mal an


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2011)

nen riesen topf chilli con carne...

wollt ich eigentlich morgen machen aber kann eh nich schlafen... dann hab ich frühstück ^^

köchelt schon 2 stunden gleich fertig


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Januar 2011)

Lecker, Chili zum Frühstück. I like.
Das schmeckt dann morgen Abend noch besser, jedenfalls schmeckt mein Chili immer besser wenns nochmal nen Tag zieht (ziehen klingt besser als rumstehen ).

Woah ich bin so faul, ich habs nur geschafft mich halb anzuziehen. Wäre nen guter Anlass ins Bett zu gehen aber selbst das scheint mir gerade in so weiter Ferne :f


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2011)

ja deswegen mach ichs ja jetzt 

geh ruhig mach ich auch gleich muss so um 9 aufstehen... kann auch später aber dann weint kuya


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Januar 2011)

Werd ich jetzt wohl auch tun, aus langeweile.
Gute Nacht!


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2011)

naaaaacht ;>


----------



## Maladin (27. Januar 2011)

Moin Moin


----------



## Razyl (27. Januar 2011)

Maladin schrieb:


> Moin Moin



Oh Noez, Mala der Paddler.

Huhu ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2011)

Hallöle...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aULpFqR8APQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Januar 2011)

Klassiker.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend (:
Kann mal jmd im Suche.Song Thread meine Frage beantworten xD

ah schon gefunden *__*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpGAxziiHic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



geilheit !


----------



## Razyl (27. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VP5B1UmgHfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (27. Januar 2011)

*grusel*


----------



## Razyl (27. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> *grusel*



Spielst du Dead Space 2?


----------



## ZAM (27. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spielst du Dead Space 2?



Das kommt erst im März


----------



## Razyl (27. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das kommt erst im März



Nicht im Ausland


----------



## Petersburg (27. Januar 2011)

Moin und Gn8 *duck&weg*


----------



## Olliruh (27. Januar 2011)

Wieso ist Barry White dunkelpigmentiert & Frank Black weiß ?


----------



## Jester (28. Januar 2011)

Trööt!
Grad vom Feiern nach Hause gekommen!
Ferien!!


----------



## Dracun (28. Januar 2011)

First  Hiho


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2011)

Moin


----------



## Dropz (28. Januar 2011)

moin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2011)

Guden.


----------



## Dropz (28. Januar 2011)

hat jemand einen dk?^^


----------



## Petersburg (28. Januar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> hat jemand einen dk?^^



Death Knight?


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (28. Januar 2011)

Nabend

Bald kommt ja das neue CoD BO map pack raus


----------



## Dropz (28. Januar 2011)

Doktor schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Bald kommt ja das neue CoD BO map pack raus



gibts schon eine vorschau? und ja death knight


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (28. Januar 2011)

ka bei der Infobox im Spiel steht das es am 1.2 kommthttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBXBleY-HA4
4 neue Maps und eine neue ZOMBIE Map


----------



## Dropz (28. Januar 2011)

wie teuer soll es sein?


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (28. Januar 2011)

Was dagegen feststeht, ist der Preis für das neue Map Pack für Call of Duty - Black Ops. Dieser liegt nämlich bei sportlichen 15 Euro. Ab 1. Februar ist „First Strike“ erhältlich, zunächst aber nur für die Xbox.
 Quelle:VERGESSEN


----------



## Dropz (28. Januar 2011)

:y hab keine xbox


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (28. Januar 2011)

Hmm...für die Xbox erscheinen in letzer Zeit viele DLCs z.B Dead Money und jetzt auch First Strike,wieso bekommen eigentlich die Xboxer alles als erster(Hab zwar eine Xbox will aber nicht immer mehr als 600 MSP zahlen...)
http://www.die2nite.com/ Ich find das so geil


----------



## Dropz (28. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß eh nicht ob ich mir das kaufe ich finde black ops nicht so toll


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (28. Januar 2011)

Ich hab bei BO irgendwie nicht das gleiche feeling wie bei MW2


----------



## Dropz (29. Januar 2011)

bei mir überhaupt nicht :< leider


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2011)

Doktor schrieb:


> Hmm...für die Xbox erscheinen in letzer Zeit viele DLCs z.B Dead Money und jetzt auch First Strike,wieso bekommen eigentlich die Xboxer alles als erster(Hab zwar eine Xbox will aber nicht immer mehr als 600 MSP zahlen...)



Weil Microsoft ein bisschen Geld springen lässt für die 30 Tage Zeitexklusivität... 

Naja, wer kauft sich ernsthaft die überteuerten Map-Packs für CoD? o_O


----------



## Petersburg (29. Januar 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7la0SndoCI[/youtube]


----------



## Tabuno (29. Januar 2011)

bloodline champions rockz!!!111


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2011)

Tabuno schrieb:


> bloodline champions rockz!!!111



Leider völlig überzogenes Bezahlsystem :X


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Januar 2011)

es ist viel zu früh zum schlafen :S


----------



## Soladra (29. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend allerseits


----------



## Jester (29. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vQVeaIHWWck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leben ist Leiden...


----------



## Dominau (29. Januar 2011)

taaaaaaag.


----------



## Dropz (29. Januar 2011)

moin


----------



## Petersburg (29. Januar 2011)

Es ist 21:00


----------



## Tabuno (29. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Leider völlig überzogenes Bezahlsystem :X


naja hatte mir mehr erhofft das ich mehr punkte etc. krieg als ich mir die champions edition gekauft habe. aber sonst wie jedes free2play etwas zu überteuert.


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2011)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5983669/Sushi_Street_Magic_mit_Farid

Wie zum Teufel macht der Typ das?!


----------



## Thoor (29. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.d...Magic_mit_Farid
> 
> Wie zum Teufel macht der Typ das?!



Mit gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viel Ketchup.

Und heissen Mädels


----------



## Petersburg (29. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.d...Magic_mit_Farid
> 
> Wie zum Teufel macht der Typ das?!



Frag ich mich auch, wie kann der nur Sushi essen, so widerlich das zeug


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (29. Januar 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Petersburg (29. Januar 2011)

Doktor schrieb:


> Nabend



Sprach der Apfel mit Doktor Titel


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Januar 2011)

die magicka demo ist definitiv zu kurz... nu wieder 1gb download abwarten


----------



## Thoor (30. Januar 2011)

Geschätzte Anzahl verkaufter Metallica Platten: > 90 Millionen
Geschätztes Vermögen von Lars Ulrich ~ 500 Millionen Dollar

Haha geile Sache... 

Aber geil find ich ja

Geschätzte Anzahl verkaufter Beatles Platten: 1 Millarde 350 Millionen... o_O Craaaaaaaaank


----------



## tschilpi (30. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Geschätzte Anzahl verkaufter Metallica Platten: > 90 Millionen
> Geschätztes Vermögen von Lars Ulrich ~ 500 Millionen Dollar
> 
> Haha geile Sache...
> ...


Tja, damals kauften sich die Leute ihre Platten noch.


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

darf man hier schon posten? oO


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2011)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Tja, damals kauften sich die Leute ihre Platten noch.



Auf die Uhr zu schauen scheint nicht die große Stärke dieses Users zu sein 



Dropz schrieb:


> nabend



Nabend


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Januar 2011)

Soll ich den Thread nun für 3h sperren weil Tschilpi zu früh gepostet hat?


----------



## Petersburg (30. Januar 2011)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Tja, damals kauften sich die Leute ihre Platten noch.



FAIL!!!!! 



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Soll ich den Thread nun für 3h sperren weil Tschilpi zu früh gepostet hat?



Aufjeden!


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Soll ich den Thread nun für 3h sperren weil Tschilpi zu früh gepostet hat?



nein mimimi


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Soll ich den Thread nun für 3h sperren weil Tschilpi zu früh gepostet hat?



Warum solltest du?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2011)

Nabeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeend


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum solltest du?



Weil n Report reinkam von <zensiert>


----------



## Petersburg (30. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum solltest du?



Weil er es kann! Close! Close! CLOOOSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nabeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeend



huhu 


Carcharoth schrieb:


> Weil n Report reinkam von <zensiert>



ja aber da wäre doch unnötig vielleicht wusste er es nicht


----------



## Petersburg (30. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soviel dazu


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

ich werde gleich eh schlafen wie ein Baby


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Januar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich werde gleich eh schlafen wie ein Baby



Alle 30 Minuten aufwachen und grundlos schreien und dann in die Hosen scheissen?


----------



## Deanne (30. Januar 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Weil n Report reinkam von <zensiert>



Manche Leute haben scheinbar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Alle 30 Minuten aufwachen und grundlos schreien und dann in die Hosen scheissen?



Ein Baby, dass alle 30 Minuten in die Hose scheißt ? Hab ich noch nie gesehen ...


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

wie ein baby was 36 stunden nicht geschlafen hat


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben scheinbar nichts zu tun.



Hi Deanne *g*


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben scheinbar nichts zu tun.



Ich hab gerade auch nichts zu tun


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

Ich auch nicht 

Edit: So bin mal im Bett bis morgen


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Januar 2011)

Signaturtest


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Signaturtest



Hübsch!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Signaturtest



Cowabunga!


----------



## Dracun (30. Januar 2011)

Ihr mods werdet aber auch immer weicher 

Früher gab es bei so nem Fauxpas 3 h Schließung


----------



## Thoor (30. Januar 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Signaturtest



Carcha unterstützt vermummte Chaoten!


----------



## Ahramanyu (30. Januar 2011)

Vorsicht vor Katzen: Sie richten in kürzester Zeit größtmöglichen Schaden an eurer Hand an.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Januar 2011)

True


----------



## Rexo (31. Januar 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Januar 2011)

Nabend ^^


----------



## Rexo (31. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Mir is Langweilig


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Januar 2011)

Man siehts xD^^ Ich kann dafür nicht schlafen =(


----------



## Rexo (31. Januar 2011)

Mein Arsenal an Sinnlosem Fur Zeug is verdammt gross....wen ich will konnte ich nich einige posten


----------



## Rexo (31. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (31. Januar 2011)

nabend


----------



## Olliruh (31. Januar 2011)

Aloa


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2011)

konichiwa


----------



## Petersburg (31. Januar 2011)

*Unauffällig auf seinem Thread http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/180517-bilder-krieg/ verweis*

Moin btw!


----------



## Dropz (31. Januar 2011)

moin


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

tja peter nich so die offenbarung dein thread hm?


----------



## Dropz (1. Februar 2011)

Das game ist mir zu kompliziert


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

naja und wann nimmt man ein neues bild? wenn man nix mehr sieht?. und ich glaub mehr als blöd rummalen kommt eh nich bei raus...

bin zur zeit eh ausschließlich mitm handy on. würde zwar auch gehen aber das is mir dann echt zu aufwendig


----------



## Dropz (1. Februar 2011)




----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

ooooch wieder nix los hier 

wohl zeit zum schlafen schätz ich... alles nur wegen cata ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Februar 2011)

tjo schlafen ist gesund


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

morgenstund hat gold im mund...

...und gold im mund is ungesund...


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

haha da lebt ja doch noch jemand 

was heißt hier ab ins bett? ich bin studentin... iiich darf das 

ach nur noch ne halbe stunde biiitte deathstyle


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2011)

Okay, weil ich noch das ganze Bier wegräumen muss :f


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

du bist auch ganz schön seltsame zeiten gewöhnt...


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2011)

Ehm.. ich bin Student, ich darf das? 
Außerdem ist das doch nicht seltsam, gestern bin ich so jetzt ins Bett und um 8 wurde ich geweckt - zwar herzlich mit Frühstück aber dennoch war ich wach q.q (DAS WAR SELTSAM)


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

naja da ich gestern den ganzen tag geschlafen hab weil ich mich vom wochenende regenerieren musste konnte ich rein technisch gar nich schlafen diese nacht... 

außerdem hätte dir ja was zugestoßen sein können so kann ich eh kein auge zu machen... 

lieber nochml tron geguckt und n bissel entourage


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2011)

Du bist ganz schön schleimig, weißt du das? 
Und ums genau zu nehmen ist mir bereits was zugestoßen weswegen mir momentan nicht so viel zustoßen kann -> eingeschrenkte Mobilität durch Bänderriss und Krücken.. wobei ich derweil ohne Krücken gehe, sie nerven auf dauer :f

Ja, eigentlich hätte ich schön lange schlafen können aber wenn man so dämliche Freunde hat die dann früh morgens vor der Tür stehen und meinen einen mit Brötchen eine Freude zu machen dann braucht man auch keine Feinde mehr. Wobei ich mich gefreut habe, nur mein Schlafrythmus hat sich dabei in der Hüpfburg erschossen.

Hmn, Tron will ich auch nochmal schauen.. aber hat Zeit ;D


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

oh ein brötchen entschädigt natürlich alles xD

ich hätte ihm wohl beigebracht das er es an einem stück runterschlingen kann 

ui gute besserung... was studierst du wenn man fragen darf?

dnn darfst auch schlafen gehen... 

ach ja und schleimen kann man nur wenn man irgendwas will und sich einen vorteil verschaffen will...

da musste dir wohl ein anderes wort suchen


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2011)

Nö, ich gehe einfach davon aus das du was willst 
Ich studiere Verwaltungsökonomie.. und nein, ich hab meine drei Brötchen verputzt, ihm zwei mal in Tekken abgezogen und mich dann als ich mich wieder hätte hinlegen können dazu entschieden den Tag zu beginnen (= sinnvolle Sachen zu tun).

Will eigentlich noch garnicht so schlafen.. iwie. xD


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

letzte nacht nur ein paar stunden und jetzt durchmachen? viel spaß 

wollte schon lange schlafen gehen aber werde einfach nich müde... daher grad am essen das hilft meißtens ^^

oh verwaltungsökonomie... klingt spannend 

vielleicht kann ich schlafen wenn du davon erzählst...

öDonomie xD


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2011)

Haha.. fu!.. xD Nein hast recht, ich hab natürlich auch Mathe und Statistik und bla aber allgemein ists ganz okay.
Mein Wunsch wäre auch nen grünes Studium gewesen aber naja, sprachen mir dann doch zuviele Gründe dagegen - auch wenn das spannender gewesen wäre.

Nö ich mach nicht durch, ich geh pennen - so inner halben Stunde oder so. :>

Und du, wieso wirst du nicht müde? - Verrückt? ;P


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

naja wie gesgt wenn man bis 18 uhr schläft WEIL man die augen nich mehr aufhalten kann...^^

ich bin unglaublich gut im bett, schlafe manchmak 12 stunden und mehr... 

hab grad das gefühl das natürlich genau jetzt meine weisheitszähne ma wieder anfangen weh zu tun das is typisch...


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ich bin unglaublich gut im bett, schlafe manchmak 12 stunden und mehr...



Soll das in meiner Signatur landen? Hahah geil xD..
Öhmn, lass sie dir ziehen? Ich mein ist vielleicht nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt/Ort und das zu klären aber ich würde es in Erwägung ziehen ;D

Aber okay, 18 Uhr, bis jetzt, naja könnte man wieder - meinst du nicht :3
Ich bin einfallslos und ich weiß nicht obs am Alkohol oder an der Müdigkeit liegt.


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

bloß nich dann wärst du nach m1ghtymage der zweite mit ner ego signatur mich das das mode wird...

nee kann mir die nächsten 2 wochen nich leisten krank zu werden muss bis zum 18. warten...

also ich bin mit alkohol immer kreativer, demnach könnte das an dir liegen


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2011)

Ja, bin immer kreativ ;D
Ne - ich werde mich jetzt ins Bett legen und Musik anmachen.. nicht in der Reihenfolge. xD
Ich mach noch ne Playlist und hau mich dann hin, also sag ich schonmal: heydi!

Warum du bist zum 18. warten musst darfst du mir morgen erklären, oder wann auch immer, wissen will ichs ;D


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

ich lieg schon lang im bett 

ja ich will auch viel 

nacht und so!


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2011)

Gna scheiß auf Playlist, sag an, ich geh ins Bett wenn du geantwortet hast ;D

/e: nagut, dann geh ich halt gleich ins Bett - bin sogar zu überfordert ne SMS zu beantworten eh.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Petersburg (1. Februar 2011)

Und weiter geht die Party!


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

mmmhh genau so wie gestern...

der einzigste der noch da war war deathstule so ab 5 xD

sonst immer tote hose mittlerweile


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> bloß nich dann wärst du nach m1ghtymage der zweite mit ner ego signatur mich das das mode wird...
> 
> nee kann mir die nächsten 2 wochen nich leisten krank zu werden muss bis zum 18. warten...
> 
> also ich bin mit alkohol immer kreativer, demnach könnte das an dir liegen



Wenn dich das stört kann ich sie gerne entfernen ^^


----------



## Petersburg (1. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> mmmhh genau so wie gestern...
> 
> der einzigste der noch da war war deathstule so ab 5 xD
> 
> sonst immer tote hose mittlerweile



Es ist ehrfüchtiges Schweigen. Niemand traut sich etwas zu sagen, wenn ich in der nähe bin, abgesehen von euch gesindel


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Februar 2011)

Let's crash the partyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 

Guten Nabend...


----------



## Dominau (1. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri: Mission Fehlgeschlagen.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Februar 2011)

Werft den Emo durch den Club & schreit BREAKDOWN !!!


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2011)

Roar!


----------



## Dominau (1. Februar 2011)

*Olli werf*


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Werft den Emo durch den Club & schreit BREAKDOWN !!!



Haha xDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2011)

Ist doch alles blablabla


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wenn dich das stört kann ich sie gerne entfernen ^^



nee ach was... da man ja eindeutig sieht das es ein tippfehler is is mir das wursti 


trinken emo's eigentlich gerne wein?

(gooooott wie schlecht  )


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2011)

Der eine fregt: Bringst du Wein mit? 
Sagt der andere: Ist geritzt!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Februar 2011)

es wird schlechter^^


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

ohhh bravo!



Was liegt auf dem Meeresgrund und is schwer zu verstehen?



Spoiler



Eine Nuschel !!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2011)

Nehmt doch wenigstens die lustigen Flachwitze


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mein Pulver schon verschossen...

Alle guten Witze die ich kenn passen hier nicht so ganz rein...


----------



## Deanne (1. Februar 2011)

Oh man, ich schätze es GAR NICHT, von ungepflegten, schmierigen Personen über deren sexuelle Vorlieben informiert zu werden.

_"Ich und mein Freund haben neulich so richtig... Mir schmerzt immer noch..." _WILL ICH NICHT WISSEN!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2011)

Bisschen viel Serdar Somuncu geguckt, Deanne?


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2011)

ego ist auch schmierig!

*wegrennt*


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Bisschen viel Serdar Somuncu geguckt, Deanne?



Ne, von dem habe ich noch nie was gesehen, aber mir erzählt gerade die Freundin eines Kumpels (die ich nicht mal persönlich kenne) über's Gesichtsbuch irgendwelche Anekdoten aus ihrem Intimleben.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

ui toll ^^


das letzte ma ma hab ich mich vorhin weggeschmissen../

deannes beschreibung von ihrem schreihals is göttlich ich stell mir das sooo lustig vor...

muss mir schon wieder voll einen ablachen wenn ich mir vorstelle das die leute vom nebenraum kommen und sich beschweren xD

muss immer an die eine von austin powers denken die bei dr evil immer die countowns zählt ^^

ach und deathstyle das einzig schmierige bist du gleich. nämlich ein schmierfleck an der wand


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> deannes beschreibung von ihrem schreihals is göttlich ich stell mir das sooo lustig vor...
> 
> muss mir schon wieder voll einen ablachen wenn ich mir vorstelle das die leute vom nebenraum kommen und sich beschweren xD



Das Schlimme daran: der Typ sieht auch noch super ulkig aus und sein Äußeres unterstreicht das Geschreie noch.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2011)

Deanne, wieso sagst du nicht "bitte ein anderes Thema.. oder halt einfach gleich ganz die Klappe.."?
Ehrlichkeit tut manchmal so gut.

Hehe, bitte eine belebte Wand damit ich noch Leute von da stalken kann - ein Fleck wird nie verdächtigt! Òo


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ne, von dem habe ich noch nie was gesehen, aber mir erzählt gerade die Freundin eines Kumpels (die ich nicht mal persönlich kenne) über's Gesichtsbuch irgendwelche Anekdoten aus ihrem Intimleben.



Und auch das ist einer der Gründe warum ich mich dem Gesichtsbuch verschließe :s


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Und auch das ist einer der Gründe warum ich mich dem Gesichtsbuch verschließe :s



Man kommt ja nicht mehr drum herum. "Hey, mail mir doch bitte deine Ausarbeitungen zu." "Neeeein, ich adde dich bei Facebook, das ist einfacher!" 
Selbst Dozenten treiben sich da mittlerweile rum und richten Gruppen ein, um Ankündigungen zu verbreiten.

@Deathstyle: Gerne poste ich noch seinen Facebook-Link, dann ist endgültig Feierabend. Muhaha!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2011)

Naja, alle in meiner Klasse haben schon FB aber ich bin bis jetzt noch drum herum gekommen es mir zu besorgen und mein engster Freundeskreis hats zum Glück auch nicht


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das Schlimme daran: der Typ sieht auch noch super ulkig aus und sein Äußeres unterstreicht das Geschreie noch.




musste das jetzt sein? oh gott was würde ich für ein foto geben 

das war's ich kann heut nacht wieder nich schlafen vielen dank deanne


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> musste das jetzt sein? oh gott was würde ich für ein foto geben
> 
> das war's ich kann heut nacht wieder nich schlafen vielen dank deanne



Er hat ein ganz romantisches Profilbild. In Denkerpose. Mit Blumen im Hintergrund!!


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2011)

Ich muss schon lachen wenn ich "ulkig" lese.

Jemand nen Musikvorschlag, ich brauch grad was ruhiges hartes. Sowas wie Paradise Lost oder so.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Naja, alle in meiner Klasse haben schon FB aber ich bin bis jetzt noch drum herum gekommen es mir zu besorgen und mein engster Freundeskreis hats zum Glück auch nicht




wie war das?

ich häng am tag 10 stunden bei facebook...

DU in wow... besorg dir ein reallife xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich muss schon lachen wenn ich "ulkig" lese.
> 
> Jemand nen Musikvorschlag, ich brauch grad was ruhiges hartes. Sowas wie Paradise Lost oder so.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0aHBVDXLvvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ab 2:45 ca wirds erst interessant


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Er hat ein ganz romantisches Profilbild. In Denkerpose. Mit Blumen im Hintergrund!!



Biiitte link ihn mir! ;D


@Lachmann
Eigentlich ganz geil aber mir schon noch zu hart.
 Bin jetzt bei A Perfect Circle angelangt.


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Biiitte link ihn mir! ;D



Und demnächst haut mir der komische Kauz in der Uni auf's Maul? Ne! ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2011)

Mh, schade. Ok. :/


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

noch lieber als ein bild wär mir ein soundfile xD

aber darf eh nich so laut sein daher lieber nich


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2011)

Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich ihn unauffällig aufgenommen. Aber glaub mir, das willst du nicht. Das will keiner, dem sein Gehör lieb ist.

Edit: Noch schöner als die Lautstärke ist übrigens seine übertriebene Betonung. Besonders bei Wörtern wie "wundervoll" oder "imposant".


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

na dann weißt du ja womit du mir nächstes mal ne freude machen kannst... ^^

wen der wüsste das er hier voll das thema is 

du sitzt aber nich direkt neben dem oder?


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> na dann weißt du ja womit du mir nächstes mal ne freude machen kannst... ^^
> 
> wen der wüsste das er hier voll das thema is



Leider ist unser gemeinsames Seminar seit heute beendet. Aber vielleicht treffe ich ihn ja im nächsten Semester wieder in einem Kurs. Dann kann ich vielleicht etwas für dich tun.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2011)

Ich hab zum Glück noch nie erlebt, dass bei uns in der Uni Facebook notwendig gewesen wäre. Ich schwöre, wenn es so weit kommt, schmeiß ich es hin und werd Bauer oder so.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

das wäre zwar schön aber ich wünsche dir dann doch lieber das dir das erspart bleibt 

für mich wär es eim kurzer spaß... womöglichkeit ein langer aber für dich ein halbes jahr folter...

nich das du noch ärger bekommst weil du ihm weh tust 

edit: wow wie gut mein post ironischerweise auch eine antwort auf ceywins sein könnte haha


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab zum Glück noch nie erlebt, dass bei uns in der Uni Facebook notwendig gewesen wäre. Ich schwöre, wenn es so weit kommt, schmeiß ich es hin und werd Bauer oder so.



Ist halt Geschmackssache und einige Dozenten stehen (leider) drauf. Die meisten sind aber immer noch altmodisch und lieber gar nicht zu erreichen.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

hey Lachmann du wolltest doch vorhin nen flachwitz haben.
pass auf:


Warum fahren die Spieler vom
FC Schalke 04 mit dem Fahrrad zum Training?



Spoiler



Damit sie das Absteigen lernen!




wasn brüller hm?


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2011)

Wär auf Stuttgart aber zutreffender, oder? 
Ich hab hunger, nächtliches Chili von ego wär jetzt was :3


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

stimmt aber hab den einfach kopiert ^^

hab kein chilli... aber bami-goreng von heute... kanns dir warm machen


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2011)

Jetzt bereue ich nicht nach Frankfurt gezogen zu sein!


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

ach die möglichkeit bestand mal?

nun ich lasse nachts keine männer mehr rein, aber dann hättest du dir jetzt noch essen bestellen können... ^^

sogar ich weiß mittlerweile das du nachts immer hunger bekommst plan doch ma im vorraus


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2011)

Verdammt! xD

Ja ich hätte da ne Ausbildung angefangen, war was relativ exotisches mit 4 Plätzen im Jahr und ich war verwundert mit meinem Abi sogar bis zum Vorstellungsgespräch zu kommen - wurde aber letztendlich nicht genommen. Wäre das der Fall gewesen wär ich nach Frankfurt gezogen ^^

Ich hab noch weiße Schokolade, die hält jetzt erstmal her.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

was wär das denn "exotisches" gewesen?? xD

boah heute muss ich echt n bissel früher schlafen. so um 4 oder so ^^

vielleicht werde ich ja müde wenn ich geges.... ähm... was getrunken hab 

ich suche noch n paar bilder zum posten...

isses bald nich wieder zeit für deinen besuch? vielleicht bringen die wieder brötchen mit xD


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2011)

Das war son spezieller Finanz- und Börsenkaufmann - mit 900€ im ersten Lehrjahr wär das ziemlich cool geworden 

Ne aber um halb 7 steht ne Freundin von mir auf weil sie um 8 (frag mich bitte nicht) ihren Zug kriegen muss und ich werde wohl zu 150% spätestens 6:31 die erste SMS von ihr bekommen.
Nun könnte ich natürlich das Handy lautlos stellen, aber das werde ich nicht tun. xD


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

ach und wiesoooo nich? du frauen machen sowas auch gerne mal aus langeweile...

"oh hoffe ich hab dich nich geweckt xD"

leg dir nie eine mit ner handy flat zu


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2011)

Problem ist, die haben sogut wie alle 
Da es Rache ist werd ichs ihr durchgehen lassen.

Allerdings bin ichs mitlerweile gewöhnt das ich Nachts durch SMS geweckt werde - meistens ists aber ganz witzig was man dann liest daher find ich das ganz oke ;>


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

mmmhh davon bin ich üverzeugt das das immer ganz wichtig is... ^^

so um 3 geh ich schlafen...

mein handy is iiimmer lautlos. nachts isses aus oder zumindestens so das es nich mal vibriert...
und dann liegt es auch noch andersrum da damit mich nich ma das leuchten nervt


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2011)

Tust du, ehrlich? ;p

Ja wie gesagt, SMS von betrunkenen Mädels sind immer interessant!


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

oohhh ja das stimmt...

oder anrufe ^^

wenn ich ma einen imtee hab ruf ich gerne mal ne freundin an.

irgendwann hab ich sie wieder angerufen und sie meinte
"ruf mich nich immer betrunken an und dann weißte das nich mehr"

meine frage war dann
"was ich hab dich letzte nacht angerufen" xD

sie hat direkt aufgelegt und war stinksauer 2 tage lang aber war trotzdem voll lustig 

hm naja will versuchen zu schlafen aber is eh sinnlos. hab wieder den halben tag geschlafen weil's mir nich gut ging.
so bis 17 uhr mit pausen. macht eigentlich gar keinen sinn aber weiß nich was ich sonst machen soll...


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2011)

Das hat nur meine Ex, also bevor wir zusammen waren, mit mir gemacht. Ich bin dann aber regelmäßig bei ihrem Monolog eingepennt und dann haben wir das mal gelassen :>
kA ich sollte auch schlafen aber iwie, nö.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

naja man soll ja die nacht nutzen bevor wieder diese verdammte sonne aufgeht und das tageslicht wieder dafür sorgt das wir nich raus können ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2011)

Na, ich bin so ignorant, ich gehe sogar Tagsüber raus.
Hmn, ich geh jetzt wohl doch ins Bett, hab genug Minecraft gespielt für heute und sonst weiß ich nix anzufangen nu..

Tut mir leid ego, musst du allein dein dasein fristen :>
Nachti.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Februar 2011)

Kann mir wer ein gutes Netbook (in schwarz) empfehlen? Preisklasse wäre bei mir so zwischen 250-350 €


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2011)

WILLKÜR!!!!

Guten Abend :>


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

KONFUSION !!!

Grüß g0d  :>


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> WILLKÜR!!!!
> 
> Guten Abend :>




BANNIEREN!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2011)

Das wagst du nicht!!1!!


----------



## Dracun (2. Februar 2011)

Carchi dein Comment zum Ludolfs Thread is genial  Hab mich echt weggeschmissen


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Das wagst du nicht!!1!!



Oh, ich wär da vorsichtig!


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Carchi dein Comment zum Ludolfs Thread is genial  Hab mich echt weggeschmissen



Jop, er passt wunderbar


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Der Gute alte Gojira_


----------



## Dracun (2. Februar 2011)

Wo ist eigentlich der komische Blog Thread hin?


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

naja alter thread aber bevor geflamed wurde hamse aber die aktuellen geschehnisse geredet. besser als ein neuesthema zu starten...

aber im endeffekt find ich's super das er jetzt endlich zu is


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop, er passt wunderbar



Ihr Schleimer...


Alternative wär übrigens gewesen "Lasst den Thread und Ludolf in Frieden ruhen."


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Oh, ich wär da vorsichtig!



Pah, ich hab keine Angst! >:O


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

jetzt können sie auch dem thread nachtrauern 

oh man mein nachbar gröhlt wieder rotzbesoffen onkelz lieder mit -.-

und das lustige is das man nur ihn hört weil er jetzt kopfhörer benutzt. hab ihm letztes ma die meinung gegeigt


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2011)

_Arrggg...Carca....Turtels...muss wiederstehen unanstandiges zeug zu posten*gegen den drang ankampft*ich verfluche dich internet mit deinen pr0ns_


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Februar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Arrggg...Carca....Turtels...muss wiederstehen unanstandiges zeug zu posten*gegen den drang ankampft*ich verfluche dich internet mit deinen pr0ns_



Regel34?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> oh man mein nachbar gröhlt wieder rotzbesoffen onkelz lieder mit -.-



Was gröhlt er den gerade?  Bzw hat er gegröhlt?


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2011)

Da es von den Onkelz kommt kann ich dir sagen, dass es kacke ist


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Regel34?


_
Hat mir regel 34 zu tuen aber ist nich auf den gangigen pron platformen zu finden...._


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Februar 2011)

*Lachi ganz ganz dolle aua mach*


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. Februar 2011)

Carch, schon den Popdcast gehört die Woche?


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2011)

Immer diese aggressiven Onkelz Fans, muss von der schlechten Musik kommen


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2011)

_Wen ich absichtlich pron poste...krieg ich sofort n ban oder ne verwarnung xD carca_


----------



## Skatero (2. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Immer diese aggressiven Onkelz Fans, muss von der schlechten Musik kommen



Ja, das tötet Hirnzellen.


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Februar 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Carch, schon den Popdcast gehört die Woche?



ZAM hat mich vorgewarnt. Ich trau mich nicht.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Was gröhlt er den gerade?  Bzw hat er gegröhlt?




signum des verrats, stunde des siegers und jetzt wirds langsam schwer ihn zu verstehen...

das dumme ist er vergisst immer wie peinlich er ist. wenn er versucht mich anzubaggern, vor der haustür liegt und jetzt das ^^


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> ZAM hat mich vorgewarnt. Ich trau mich nicht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Februar 2011)

Lasst mal die Onkelz ihr Nasen. 
Die haben mir durch verdammt beschissene Zeiten geholfen.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

_Wo is Noxiel wen man ihn braucht..._


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. Februar 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> ZAM hat mich vorgewarnt. Ich trau mich nicht.


Trau dich, hab mir ganz viel Mühe gegeben! So, ich geh schnell schlafen, damit ich aus der Schusslinie bin. *g*


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Lasst mal die Onkelz ihr Nasen.
> Die haben mir durch verdammt beschissene Zeiten geholfen.



Dafür hast du doch uns.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

Ich kenne echt n haufen geiler comics xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Lasst mal die Onkelz ihr Nasen.
> Die haben mir durch verdammt beschissene Zeiten geholfen.




naja und mir verschaffen sie ganz beschissene zeiten...

ich hab sie aber schon immer gehasst und ich komm aus frankfurt ^^

aber is ganz lustig zu versuchen die lieder zu erraten  aber verdammt schwer mittlerweile...

entweder er macht bald schlapp oder die blue men group kommt vorher


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Februar 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Trau dich, hab mir ganz viel Mühe gegeben! So, ich geh schnell schlafen, damit ich aus der Schusslinie bin. *g*



Morgen dann. Skype grad mit zamibärchi *g*


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Morgen dann. Skype grad mit zamibärchi *g*



_Sage ihm wen er nich auftaucht verseuche ich Buffed mit Fur Pr0n xD_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Februar 2011)

Regel 1: Drohe niemals dem Zampirator, denn Zam kann sogar Chuck Norris bannen!


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2011)

Ich kapier den Comic nicht.


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2011)

Chuck Norris ist unser Ban - Chuck Norris hat den Ban erfunden.

@Rexo: Ich mach aus deinem Account Pr0n.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Februar 2011)

Das ist ein Exi...Exo...jmd der sich vor fremden Menschen nackt zeigt. :<


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Chuck Norris ist unser Ban - Chuck Norris hat den Ban erfunden.
> 
> @Rexo: Ich mach aus deinem Account Pr0n.



Das ging ...fix... xD


@Lachi was fur dich Xd





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vpv9_NCY4z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Februar 2011)

So viel blau und grün hier. :<


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Das ist ein Exi...Exo...jmd der sich vor fremden Menschen nackt zeigt. :<




ein Rexobetionist? 
O.O


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ein Rexobetionist?
> O.O



_Du hast mich noch nie ICQ gesehen .....Razyl blockiert mittlerweile meine Links...und auserdem bin ich auf Buffed ganz nett*Zam angrins*_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich könnten wir ego in unsere ICQ Gesprächrunde aufnehmen, stärkt die Frauenquote.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Eigentlich könnten wir ego in unsere ICQ Gesprächrunde aufnehmen, stärkt die Frauenquote.



_Ich hohle dan Mace wieder rein....._wen ihr n neuen reinhohlt


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Februar 2011)

Dieses Gothemodingens?


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Dieses Gothemodingens?



Jap


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Du hast mich noch nie ICQ gesehen ....
> _


_

ach du bist so einer von denen die mich nach msn/icq und nem bild fragen...

die fragen was ich anhab bevor sie fragen wie es mir geht und noch bevor man sie auf igno packen kann bilder von ihrem zipfel schicken...

aber wieso machst du das bwy razyl? _


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Das ist ein Exi...Exo...jmd der sich vor fremden Menschen nackt zeigt. :<



Das hab ich schon verstanden. Ich frag mich eher, was dieser Typ für mutantische Anomalien hat.



> die fragen was ich anhab bevor sie fragen wie es mir geht und noch bevor man sie auf igno packen kann bilder von ihrem zipfel schicken..



Manche Leuten werden nun mal von ihren Begierden auf finstere Bahnen gelenkt. Aber es gibt auch genug Frauen, die ihren Oberkörper im Gesichtsbuch zur Schau stellen und sich dann über die Konsequenzen wundern.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ach du bist so einer von denen die mich nach msn/icq und nem bild fragen...
> 
> die fragen was ich anhab bevor sie fragen wie es mir geht und noch bevor man sie auf igno packen kann bilder von ihrem zipfel schicken...
> 
> aber wieso machst du das bwy razyl?



_Nein...ich bombadiere sie nur mit Links die sie nicht sehen wollen 
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iz4Hm4cer-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> @Lachi was fur dich Xd



Old.




Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich hohle dan Mace wieder rein....._wen ihr n neuen reinhohlt




Bloß nicht, der Kerl ist total dumm.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon verstanden. Ich frag mich eher, was dieser Typ für mutantische Anomalien hat.



_Der Begriff Tentakel is dir nicht bekannt oder?_


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> *
> Bloß nicht, der Kerl ist total dumm.*



Weil ihr ihn ohne grund geflamt habt...


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2011)

Der Kerl hat grade zu danach geschrien dass wir ihn flamen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Februar 2011)

Tentakel, gibts einige Porns auf die einige stehn u.a oben genannter Mod...

Ich würde dich erst mit einem freundlichen Oi begrüßen und dich dann fragen was du anhast Ego.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

hm das sind bei mir etwa 99,999987% des internets das is mir zu riskant


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Der Kerl hat grade zu danach geschrien dass wir ihn flamen



Wen du glaubst...


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2011)

Ohne Beweis glaub ich nicht, dass ego weiblich ist. 
No Girls on teh Internetz und so


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Februar 2011)

Ego, antworte mir doch mal in ICQ.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> h würde dich erst mit einem freundlichen Oi begrüßen und dich dann fragen was du anhast Ego.



oioioi!

einen taucheranzug und eine kochschürze weil ich gleich duschen gehe und mir dann was zu essen mach 

und jaaaa mein nachbar gibt endlich ruhe !


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> aber wieso machst du das bwy razyl?



Es ist doch eher die Frage: Warum blocke ich seine Links?

Antwort: Einmal im Leben Drachen mit Geschlechtsteilen sehen reicht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Ohne Beweis glaub ich nicht, dass ego weiblich ist.
> No Girls on teh Internetz und so



Doch, die gibts. Aber die spielen nur Farmville oder Anno oder Sims. Ist ne Lebensweisheit.



> Tentakel, gibts einige Porns auf die einige stehn u.a oben genannter Mod...



Das ist ja, also das ist ja... :x


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2011)

Das heißt sie sind für uns 0815 Internet User unsichtbar, also gibts es wirklich keine Girls on teh Internetz!


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ego, antworte mir doch mal in ICQ.




meine nr is in meinem profil? o.O

lieber humpelpumpel ich war bestimmt schon n halbes jahr nich mehr in icq und bin gerade, wie die letzten 2 monate auch, mit dem handy on. deshalb dauert es auch ewig bis ich antworte 

und icq läuft auf meinem handy nich


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist doch eher die Frage: Warum blocke ich seine Links?
> 
> Antwort: Einmal im Leben Drachen mit Geschlechtsteilen sehen reicht.



Bist doch nur neidisch


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> meine nr is in meinem profil? o.O



Deine ICQ Nr. kennt Google.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Februar 2011)

Nicht auf deinem Buffedprofil, aber auf deiner Clanseite.

Nennt mich Meisterdetektiv Humpel!


Edit: ...oder nennt man sowas Stalker?


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

mmm...Zam??? bleibst du extra wegen mir im Thread o.O


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nennt mich Meisterdetektiv Humpel!




Stalker!

Hah, ich bin ja so gut :>

Btw. Rexo ist schwul, interessiert das hier irgendjemanden oder ändert das etwas? Nein? Dacht ich mir


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nicht auf deinem Buffedprofil, aber auf deiner Clanseite.



hm dachte ich mir... aber da muss sie auch stehen ^^


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

_Interesant bis jetzt noch flamerei _


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Februar 2011)

iiiiiiiiiiih Rexo, das ist so eklig...und so.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> iiiiiiiiiiih Rexo, das ist so eklig...und so.



_*sich kapput lacht*oo noez ich bin soooo depressiv werde geflamt*heul heul*die phase habe ich hinte rmir_


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> iiiiiiiiiiih Rexo, das ist so eklig...und so.



ich nehm an es geht da meißtens um links die hier kein mod dulden würde


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2011)

Rexo aka Torchwolf hat mich, seinen Anwalt Razyl, darum gegeben ihn hier zu "outen":

Mein Mandant, namentlich Rexo, ist homosexuell, was ihn und uns, der ICQ-Gruppe "Nachtschwärmer", nicht weiter stört. Nun soll es aber auch der richtige Nachtschwärmer-Thread wissen. Vielen Dank für ihre Aufmerksamkeit.

An die Moderatoren und Administratoren dieses Forum: Dieser Eintrag ist im Auftrage der ICQ-Gruppe "Nachtschwärmer" entstanden und ist inhaltlich richtig und rechtlich seitens Rexo abgesichert. Ich habe die Erlaubnis diesen Beitrag zu posten.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

Jetzt kanne ich ja sofort in den knast gehen xD
wen du mein anwalt bist


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> Jetzt kanne ich ja sofort in den knast gehen xD
> wen du mein anwalt bist



was hast du erwatet als du ihn eingestellt hast?




> "Die haben "naiv" aus dem Wörterbuch
> gestrichen."
> 
> - "Echt jetzt?"


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> was hast du erwatet als du ihn eingestellt hast?



ich habe ihn nich eingestellt...er is mir bis nach hause nachgelaufen


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

hm ja das kenn ich...

aber ich krieg schnell genug die haustür zu ^^

jetzt weiß ich auch warum hier nie was los is ihr hockt alle im icq...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Februar 2011)

Manchmal kann ich mir echt nur an den Kopf fassen, 2.500 Bullen im Einsatz bei der Räumung von L14...


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> hm ja das kenn ich...
> 
> aber ich krieg schnell genug die haustür zu ^^
> 
> jetzt weiß ich auch warum hier nie was los is ihr hockt alle im icq...



komme doch auch icq


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Februar 2011)

Geht doch nicht, die hat zZ nur ihr Handy


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

_asso....



@All ich bin dan ma schlafen....gn8...

p.s ich finds geil das man bei uns alle games uncut bekommt <3 Bioshock 2 und CoD MW2_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Februar 2011)

Ich geh auch pennen und reg mich noch n bisschen über L14 auf. :<


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

so wie du manchmal schreibst wundert es mich nich das du das überlesen hast 

passiert wenn man nebenbei als nach schweinkram sucht


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2011)

*hust, wer ist noch wach? ;D

Ich bin überrascht.. nicht. >


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

Hast du mal auf die Uhr geguckt junger Mann?! 

ja konnt nich schlafen, aber gleich geh ich... wirklich ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2011)

Biste denn schon? 
Mir ist langweilig, also jetzt - bis eben was ich busy und deswegen hab ich auch vercheckt das du schon geantwortet hast.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

booooaaah hab grad alle anderen seiten geschlossen../

nice timing 

naja n kleeeiiines bissel bleib ich noch muss morgen fit sein


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2011)

Uh, wofür?

Ja ich bin voll.. und drauf. oO Eigentlich kann ich mich auch super alleine unterhalten.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

und drauf? 

pff ja wenn du das kannst 

geh morgen 2 sachen feiern...

1. den 30. von nem kumpel (für den ich morgen früh noch sein geschenk abholen muss ^^)

2. das eine meiner freundinnen beim EMP werbespot dabei is der im tv laufen wird...

yeah   \o/


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2011)

Uh, die meisten Frauen im EMP (Katalog) sind heiß ;D
..und wtf 30  - du wirst alt.. 

Ja drauf, ich würds ja beim Namen nennen aber ich bin nicht sicher ob ich das hier auch darf.. Ist jedenfalls verhältnismäßig harmlos.

Aber das ist cool. Ich habe heute festgestellt das die Kleine die mich heute morgen mit ner Rache-SMS wecken durfte sehr gut autofahren kann  - bzw. sie hat mich gerade in dem Zustand des Voll******** nach Hause gefahren :>


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

du glaub mir ich kann betrunken perfekt autofahren, sogar richtig hacke wobei ich nich stolz darauf bin 

EEER wird 30 mein gott... der kern meines cs clans is mitte 30 bis mitte 40... dafür seh ich aus wie 18 

eine von denen isses wobei ich sagen muss das das bild alt is mit dem sie da mitgemacht hat (so halbes jahr) die neueren sind krass ^^

*Bild aus ätschbätsch Gründen wieder entfernt*


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2011)

Ich finde die Rothaarige nice und die Bonde unten - aber bei ihr liegts an den Tats ;D

Nene, sie war nüchtern - ich war bzw. bin voll. Ich weiß nicht wie ich unter Alk fahre - ich tu es nämlich einfach nicht ;D
Ich werde jetzt aber einfach mal pennen, es jedenfalls versuchen - muss hier morgen einiges tun und d.h. mal früher aufstehen (so um 12..).

Haute rein ego ;D


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

is die blonde und sie is heute wesentlich meht tattoowiert ^^ die rothaarige find ich auch total... toll 

gute nacht ^^


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

Nabend ihr Luschen...


----------



## Petersburg (3. Februar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Luschen...



PARTY HARD!


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

klappe Peter


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2011)

Ahoi ihr Wasserratten :>


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

MöpMöp


----------



## Dropz (3. Februar 2011)

moin


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2011)

Party Mild


----------



## Dropz (3. Februar 2011)

party softly


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_FE2uKc38q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*in stimmung für Derby bring*


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2011)

Nö


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2011)

ich mich schon :>

omg das wird ne schlägerei


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2011)

Nö


----------



## Petersburg (3. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Party Mild



Dann eben keine Party


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_s7Y1T-49Mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2011)

doch ich mach nen Praktikum bei der Polizei in Dortmund & die meinten dass das richtig extrem wird 
die haben schon das SEK bereit stehen


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2011)

Wie oft noch? Nö


----------



## Petersburg (3. Februar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Broken Comedy ist lame


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cho6J7S3als

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> *in stimmung für Derby bring*



Schalke geht eh unter... 

Ach nee, die haben ja jetzt den Superstar Ali Karimi!!


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2011)

das Anti Köln Lied hast du von mir  

Razyl rate mal warum das SEK in Dortmund stationiert ist ? ;D


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2011)

@Olliruh Jop....es is aber auch zu geil xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K-PdbfkA7LM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Februar 2011)

Hier zufällig noch irgendjmd die Räumung von L14 verfolgt und vllt sogar eine Meinung dazu? :O


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hier zufällig noch irgendjmd die Räumung von L14 verfolgt und vllt sogar eine Meinung dazu? :O



was ist die Liebig 14 ? 
könnt ich ne kurze zusammen fassung haben ? 

bitte


----------



## Thoor (3. Februar 2011)

HUMPEL

OI 

glatt rasiert wie ein baby popöschen... das gestummel in der fresse nervt -.-"


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Februar 2011)

Liebigstr. 14 - Ist/war ein bestetzes Haus in Berlin.
Anfang 90er besetzt
'92 wurden Mietverträge mit der Stadt ausgehandelt
'99 hat die Wohnung ein Typ der Stadt abgekauft
Dann folgten immer wieder Räumungsforderungen vom neuen Besitzer die immer wieder ignoriert wurden
Gestern wurde das Gebäude dann mit einem Einsatz von 2.500 Bullen geräumt.

Das Haus wurde bewohnt, es fanden aber auch alternative Veranstaltungen statt wie Diskussionen, Filmabende usw.

Keine Haftung für Fehler.


----------



## Thoor (3. Februar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Liebigstr. 14 - Ist/war ein bestetzes Haus in Berlin.
> Anfang 90er besetzt
> '92 wurden Mietverträge mit der Stadt ausgehandelt
> '99 hat die Wohnung ein Typ der Stadt abgekauft
> ...



kay ich komm jetz zu humpelchen, besetz sein haus und mach ein diskussions und filmabende ort daraus... WEHE HUMPELCHEN WEHRT SICH! dann nehm ich deine th00r kuscheldecke weg


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Februar 2011)

yay, Thoor besetz mich. 

Die Sache bei L14 wie auch bei vielen bzw fast allen besetzten Häusern ist ja, das sie Jahre lang leerstehn zuvor.


----------



## Thoor (3. Februar 2011)

Spiesser...

HUMPEL

SPRINGTOIFEL

STÄRKSTER MANN DER WELT! <3


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Februar 2011)

Zahnaua. Ganz ganz dolle.


----------



## Thoor (3. Februar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Zahnaua. Ganz ganz dolle.



Kneippenterrorist?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Februar 2011)

Ne, scheiß Zähne. :<


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY7rD5LFcn8&feature=related

& damit sag ich gute nacht (Y)
scheiße morgen wieder praktikum ,aber danach treff ich mich mit (heißen) schwedischen Zwillingen *__*
& sie sind schalker *___*²


Gute Besserung Humpel


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Februar 2011)

epic
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9xuwEE13AY[/youtube]


----------



## Thoor (3. Februar 2011)

Humpel magst du Berserker :<


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2011)

Auch episch und ein Grund, das Lehramtsstudium noch mal zu überdenken:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2011)

Is hier etwa wieder alles blablabla?


----------



## Thoor (3. Februar 2011)

Lachi halt den Schlitten

ES IST OI TIME!


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2011)

Nä, nicht so


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Nä, nicht so



/sign


----------



## Thoor (3. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Nä, nicht so



Noch son Spruch dann Leistenbruch.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2011)

Das erscheint mir aber ziemlich extremistisch  Bist du nicht gegen jeglichen extremismus?


----------



## Thoor (3. Februar 2011)

Good night any side.

Das heisst ich verhau beide Seiten

Obwohl ich seh grade Lachmann steht auf der Liste, kannst in VIP Bereich.


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Good night any side.
> 
> Das heisst ich verhau beide Seiten



Ich würde eher behaupten, dass sie dich verhauen.


----------



## Thoor (3. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich würde eher behaupten, dass sie dich verhauen.



Du wirst es wissen.


----------



## The Paladin (3. Februar 2011)

GUUUUUUUUTEN Abend

Klick mich

Und btw. Ich habe kein Dead Space 2, ausverkauft in meiner Stadt und zu allen übel kann ich komischerweise mein Dead Space 1 nicht mehr spielen. Irgendwas steht wenn ich es starten will damit ein Installationslimit erreicht wurde. Obwohl ich mein Spiel niemals hergeborgt habe.

Ich habe den EA Kundendienst eine Mail geschickt. Ich hoffe sie können mir helfen.


----------



## Rexo (4. Februar 2011)

_Noch bissel Metal....und ich bin schlafen_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uCUnhoe0rpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Februar 2011)

stream


----------



## painschkes (4. Februar 2011)

_Corki :>

Und die Musik..die magich auch :-)_


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Februar 2011)

Ahoi \o


----------



## Petersburg (4. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Ahoi *\o*



... wtf man? 

&#8364;: /discuss sehen wir diesen Smilie von hinten oder von vorne?


----------



## Tabuno (4. Februar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Und die Musik..die magich auch :-)_



wenigstens einer :>


----------



## painschkes (4. Februar 2011)

_Oh Gott..Schreibfehler..und der war im Stream zu sehen..aaaah :<

_


----------



## ego1899 (4. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Ahoi \o



seltsam ahoi wollt ich auch schreiben o.O

guten morgen!


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2011)

Schalke &#9829;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Neuer &#9829;



Fix'd


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2011)

alter der hat überragend gehalten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2011)

tut er schon lange, wenn der mal nicht noch irgendwann bei den Bayern landet... aber siehe Sig.  Lieber zu ManU oder so.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (4. Februar 2011)

Mein kleiner Nazilachi.


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> tut er schon lange, wenn der mal nicht noch irgendwann bei den Bayern landet...



Als ob es nicht längst fest steht, dass er im Sommer zum FCB wechselt...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2011)

Immer diese Bayern-Arroganz  Fest steht noch nix, dafür wird z.Z. zu viel Theater um Kraft gemacht, man macht ihn ja nicht zur Nr. 1 , nur um ihn dann 17 Spiele später wieder zu degradieren... oder man hat aus dem Fall Rensing gelernt, allerdings scheint mir Kraft talentierter zu sein...

Zu Manchester United würde er aber auch gut passen, also der Neuer.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2011)

Neue Signatur \o/


----------



## H2OTest (4. Februar 2011)

Ich gucke jetzt Blind Site ;D


----------



## ego1899 (4. Februar 2011)

jedes wochenende ein neuer im tor? daran könnt ich mich nie gewöhnen


----------



## Skatero (4. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> seltsam ahoi wollt ich auch schreiben o.O
> 
> guten morgen!



Ihr seid seelenverwandt! Lachi ist übrigens ein netter junger Mann.


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Immer diese Bayern-Arroganz  Fest steht noch nix, dafür wird z.Z. zu viel Theater um Kraft gemacht, man macht ihn ja nicht zur Nr. 1 , nur um ihn dann 17 Spiele später wieder zu degradieren... oder man hat aus dem Fall Rensing gelernt, allerdings scheint mir Kraft talentierter zu sein...



Der Vertrag des Herrn Kraft endet im Sommer. Abgesehen davon, dass die Entscheidung für den Torwart-Wechsel von LvG stammt und nicht von den Herren Nerlinger und Rummenigge. Bayern will Neuer und wird ihn mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch bekommen. ManU ist sowieso eher an Adler interessiert.


----------



## ego1899 (4. Februar 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ihr seid seelenverwandt! Lachi ist übrigens ein netter junger Mann.



haha das glaub ich, allerdings viiieeel zu jung und wahrscheinlich auch viel zu nett


----------



## Skatero (4. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> haha das glaub ich, allerdings viiieeel zu jung und wahrscheinlich auch viel zu nett



So nett ist er ja doch nicht und das Alter spielt doch keine Rolle.


----------



## ego1899 (5. Februar 2011)

naja für mich schon in dem fall ^^ 
und stimmt nett is er eigentlich nich. im gegenteil...

aber wenn er in dem alter jetzt schon so ein assi is lass ich lieber die finger von


----------



## Dracun (5. Februar 2011)

Wuuh grad den Film Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children gesehen und wow .. der ist genial .. hat mir sehr gut gefallen und nun geht der kleine liebe Dracun ins Bett 

Also See you Later ... und guts nächtle euch allen irgendwann


----------



## ego1899 (5. Februar 2011)

jo der is in der tat genial und wie immer im japanischem original 1000x besser


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wuuh grad den Film Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children gesehen und wow .. der ist genial .. hat mir sehr gut gefallen und nun geht der kleine liebe Dracun ins Bett
> 
> Also See you Later ... und guts nächtle euch allen irgendwann



:O


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> aber wenn er in dem alter jetzt schon so ein assi is lass ich lieber die finger von



Aha? Da ist man einen Abend nicht da und jeder meint einen hier beleidigen zu müssen,pah!


----------



## Rexo (5. Februar 2011)

_Bwaaahh!!

Schatzi hat aus mir n MW 2 suchti gemacht *sad*_


----------



## Petersburg (5. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

&btw, ihr dürft nun posten


----------



## schneemaus (5. Februar 2011)

Is ja nix los hier, schlimm schlimm!


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Februar 2011)

jajajajaja
ich krieg am dienstag mein Killzone 3 aus österreich ;D;D;D;D


----------



## Petersburg (5. Februar 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> jajajajaja
> ich krieg am dienstag mein Killzone 3 aus österreich ;D;D;D;D



Nicht wenn ich den Packetboten vorher überfalle.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Februar 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> jajajajaja
> ich krieg am dienstag mein Killzone 3 aus österreich ;D;D;D;D



Kann man das essen?


----------



## Petersburg (5. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kann man das essen?



Essen nicht, aber Braten, Backen, in die Mikrowelle stecken...


----------



## Dropz (5. Februar 2011)

Huhu


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (5. Februar 2011)

guten Abend


----------



## Icelemon (6. Februar 2011)

nabend.

wasn geiler tag, mein FCN hat gewonnen!


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Februar 2011)

Noch besser waren ja die Bayern. Erst werden sie vom Schiri bevorzugt (Notbremse nicht mit Rot bewertet) und dann verlieren sie wieder.

Das haben sie in der CL doch auch schon mal nach einer 2:0 Halbzeitführung hinbekommen


----------



## Oníshanu (6. Februar 2011)

Ha guter Tag der Glubb gewinnt gegen Leverkusen und hilft damit gleich mal Dortmund


----------



## Dracun (6. Februar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> :O


Was willst du mir damit nur sagen 
Und ja FC FC FC FC FC .. Jaaa seit fast 16 Jahren das erste mal wieder zuhause gegen Bayern gewonnen .. JAAAAAAAAAAA und dann noch mit so ner Aufholjagd .. BÄMM


----------



## Petersburg (6. Februar 2011)

Niemand beachtet mich, ist aber kein grund nicht weiter zu Posten


----------



## Icelemon (6. Februar 2011)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Ha guter Tag der Glubb gewinnt gegen Leverkusen und hilft damit gleich mal Dortmund



Der Glubb is scho a feiner !


----------



## Arosk (6. Februar 2011)

mann bin ich fertig, hab mir heftigst was eingefangen


----------



## Thoor (6. Februar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> mann bin ich fertig, hab mir heftigst was eingefangen



Aufm Klo n Näschen gezogen, von den Bullen erwischt worden und die Taschen voller chemischer Drogen?

<3 Blumentopf Lyrics


----------



## Rexo (6. Februar 2011)

Ich habe scheisse Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2011)

Naböööönd


Rexo schrieb:


> Ich habe scheisse Kopfschmerzen



Mein Beileid


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2011)

Ahoi :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Februar 2011)

Nö.


----------



## Petersburg (6. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Nö.



Doch.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Nö.



Jö


----------



## Petersburg (6. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Jö



What


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. Februar 2011)

Oi!


----------



## Petersburg (6. Februar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Oi!



Solangsam, sollten wir aufhören den Nachtschwärmer mit 1wort Posts voll zu spammen...


----------



## Skatero (6. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Solangsam, sollten wir aufhören den Nachtschwärmer mit 1wort Posts voll zu spammen...



Vielleicht.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. Februar 2011)

Das ist kein Spam, sondern ein nettes hallo. :<


----------



## Jester (6. Februar 2011)

Herrlich, herrlich, grade nach ner Woche Skiurlaub in der Schweiz nach Hause zurückgekommen!
Home sweet home!


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2011)

*Ich zitiere : "...Die Folge war ,daß die geplante Hinrichtung eines der verabscheuungswürdigsten Verbrecher seiner Zeit zum größten Bacchanal ausartete ,das die Welt seit dem zweiten vorchristlichen Jahrhundert gesehen hatte : Sittsame Frauen rissen sich die Blusen auf, entblößten unter hysterischen Schreien ihre Brüste,waren sich mit... hochgezogenen Röcken auf die Erde, Männer stolperten mit irren Blicken durch das Feld von geilen aufgespreiztem Fleisch,zerrten mit zitternden Fingern ihre wie von unsichtbaren Frösten steifgefrorenen Glieder aus der Hose, fielen ächzend irgendwohin,kopulierten in unmöglichster Stellung und Paarung, Greis mit Jungfrau, Taglöhner mit Adelvokatengattin,Lehrbub mit Nonne,Jesuit mit Freimaurerin,alles durcheinander,wie`s grad kam. Die Luft war schwer vom süßen Schweißgeruch der Lust und laut vom Geschrei, Gegrunze und Gestöhn der zehntausend Menschentiere. Es war infernalisch." (S.303/304 , Z.17-32/ Z. 1-2)*

welches buch ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2011)

Das Parfüm ?


----------



## Skatero (6. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> *Ich zitiere : "...Die Folge war ,daß die geplante Hinrichtung eines der verabscheuungswürdigsten Verbrecher seiner Zeit zum größten Bacchanal ausartete ,das die Welt seit dem zweiten vorchristlichen Jahrhundert gesehen hatte : Sittsame Frauen rissen sich die Blusen auf, entblößten unter hysterischen Schreien ihre Brüste,waren sich mit... hochgezogenen Röcken auf die Erde, Männer stolperten mit irren Blicken durch das Feld von geilen aufgespreiztem Fleisch,zerrten mit zitternden Fingern ihre wie von unsichtbaren Frösten steifgefrorenen Glieder aus der Hose, fielen ächzend irgendwohin,kopulierten in unmöglichster Stellung und Paarung, Greis mit Jungfrau, Taglöhner mit Adelvokatengattin,Lehrbub mit Nonne,Jesuit mit Freimaurerin,alles durcheinander,wie`s grad kam. Die Luft war schwer vom süßen Schweißgeruch der Lust und laut vom Geschrei, Gegrunze und Gestöhn der zehntausend Menschentiere. Es war infernalisch." (S.303/304 , Z.17-32/ Z. 1-2)*
> 
> welches buch ?



Harry Potter!


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das Parfüm ?



Right [10/10]
was man alles so in einer Deutschklausur analysieren muss :>

__________
Skatero sie sind raus !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2011)

Ach ja, mussten wir auch damals analysieren/interpretieren...

und ich hab mir lieber den Film angeschaut


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2011)

Wir mussten alles aus diesem dreckigen Buch machen ...

Fazit : 2-


----------



## Petersburg (6. Februar 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Harry Potter!



Herr der Ringe!


----------



## Skatero (6. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe!



Laber doch keinen Müll.


----------



## Soramac (6. Februar 2011)

Superbowl.. guckt eigentlich jemand den Quatsch?


----------



## Petersburg (6. Februar 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Laber doch keinen Müll.



Rapunzel?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Superbowl.. guckt eigentlich jemand den Quatsch?



wenns im Free.TV laufen würde...


----------



## Soramac (6. Februar 2011)

Gibt bestimmt ein livestream mit 2000 Zuschauer mit Standbilder ;P


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Superbowl.. guckt eigentlich jemand den Quatsch?



Ich 
/E: läuft doch auf ZDF Oo


----------



## Buffed.deUserin (6. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich


auch


----------



## Rexo (6. Februar 2011)

in 4 Tagen bin ich bei meinem Schatz....


----------



## Dominau (6. Februar 2011)

jooohooo


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> in 2Tagen bin ich bei meinem Schatz....



fixd` 


Morgen errst um 10 Uhr Praktikum \o/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich
> /E: läuft doch auf ZDF Oo



Läuft aufm Ersten 

werde ich mir dann auch anschauen... ^^


----------



## Rexo (6. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> fixd`
> 
> 
> Morgen errst um 10 Uhr Praktikum \o/



emm..ok wiso fixd?


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> wenns im Free.TV laufen würde...



_Tut's heute auf ARD - 23.30Uhr - 4.30Uhr._


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Tut's heute auf ARD - 23.30Uhr - 4.30Uhr._



Jau, habs auch schon gecheckt


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Jau, habs auch schon gecheckt


Hey Sh1k4ri es läuft heute Abend auf ARD aber erzähls keinem weiter 



Rexo schrieb:


> emm..ok wiso fixd?



weil ich meine Süße schon in 2 Tagen sehe *__*


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Yea!


----------



## Rexo (6. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> weil ich meine Süße schon in 2 Tagen sehe *__*



_ich meinen in 4 Tagen..._*schwärm*


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> _ich meinen in 4 Tagen..._*schwärm*



deswegen ja auch fixd`ich hab die Zahl im Zitat geändert damit es auf mich zutrifft


----------



## Rexo (6. Februar 2011)

Jo 

Ich werde so ein schönes Wochenende mit ihm haben





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_pjy1jSEhW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hey Sh1k4ri es läuft heute Abend auf ZDF aber erzähls keinem weiter



FAAAAAAAAAAIL es läuft im Ersten... 

Olli's out


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> FAAAAAAAAAAIL es läuft im Ersten...
> 
> Olli's out


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Februar 2011)

Oli hats dann aber bei mir gelesen, also hab ich gefailed - Oli ist wieder drin :>


----------



## schneemaus (6. Februar 2011)

Nabend... Mir is derbe öde, kann wer was empfehlen gegen die Langeweile? XD


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Februar 2011)

Bin weg, ciaosen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nabend... Mir is derbe öde, kann wer was empfehlen gegen die Langeweile? XD


ICQ runterladen und mit den verrückten Nachtschwärmern chatten?


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Oli hats dann aber bei mir gelesen, also hab ich gefailed - Oli ist wieder drin :>



Saved my Evening &#9829;
Merci 

__________________
Party Hard 
__________________
"Slipknot - Before I forget" auf Rock Band mit seinen 3 besten Kumpels an Mikro, Bass & Lead Guitare ist einfach nur episch :3
Ich kanns schon auswendig deswegen kann ich im Refrain auch richtig (!!) abgehen


----------



## Rexo (6. Februar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> ICQ runterladen und mit den verrückten Nachtschwärmern chatten?



Und den König der Bekloppten 

<---me ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. Februar 2011)

Musst mir nur erlauben dich zu adden und du bist bei uns im Chaos.


----------



## Skatero (6. Februar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> Und den König der Bekloppten
> 
> <---me ^^



Du bist gar nicht da.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2011)

Need !! 

Adde mich : 288-321-946 biiiiiiitttttte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2011)

Playing a real Guitar > Rock Band sh*t  \m/

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Geht noch jemanden diese blöde Doofmund-Werbung aufn Sack ?


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Playing a real Guitar > Rock Band sh*t \m/
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Geht noch jemanden diese blöde Doofmund-Werbung aufn Sack ?



1 kann ich ja ,aber ich kann kein schlagzeug spielen
2 definitiv ja


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Februar 2011)

Blablabla?


----------



## schneemaus (6. Februar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> ICQ runterladen und mit den verrückten Nachtschwärmern chatten?



Runterladen? Hat man das nich standardmäßig aufm PC? xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Februar 2011)

Dann hau deine Icq Nummer raus und lass den Wahnsinn beginnen \o


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Runterladen? Hat man das nich standardmäßig aufm PC? xD



Dann gieve ICQ Nummer und lande spätestens in einer Woche in der Irrenanstalt...


----------



## schneemaus (6. Februar 2011)

So schnell lande ich da nicht, ich bin Rettungsdienstler. Wenn mich DIE Kollegen noch nicht ins Irrenhaus gebracht haben, schafft ihr das erst Recht nicht :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2011)

606-537-646 

i'm out


----------



## Dominau (6. Februar 2011)

Im in


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> So schnell lande ich da nicht, ich bin Rettungsdienstler. Wenn mich DIE Kollegen noch nicht ins Irrenhaus gebracht haben, schafft ihr das erst Recht nicht :>



Top die Wette gilt


----------



## Dominau (6. Februar 2011)

GIGGA PUDDI
GIGGA PUDDI


----------



## ego1899 (6. Februar 2011)

ICQ is doof!

funktioniert nich auf meinem handy... 

schneemaus gib acht die ham irgendwas vor die wollen auch immer nur frauen mich hamse vor ein paar tagen auch gefragt irgendwas is da faul...


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ICQ is doof!
> 
> funktioniert nich auf meinem handy...
> 
> schneemaus gib acht die ham irgendwas vor die wollen auch immer nur frauen mich hamse vor ein paar tagen auch gefragt irgendwas is da faul...



Schneemaus passt perfekt in den Chat D:

Und nein, wir haben nichts vor. Naja... alle außer Lachi.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Februar 2011)

Pah. :<


----------



## schneemaus (6. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Top die Wette gilt



Ohoh, sag das nicht. Ich mag keine Querschnittslähmung :/


----------



## ego1899 (6. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und nein, wir haben nichts vor. Naja... alle außer Lachi.



Naja da mach ich mir keine Sorgen in dem Alter passiert bei Jungs das meißte eh nur im Kopf


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Februar 2011)

sers


----------



## Dracun (6. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja da mach ich mir keine Sorgen in dem Alter passiert bei Jungs das meißte eh nur im Kopf



hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (7. Februar 2011)

Packers od Steelers?


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

ich sag Packers...

Sind Basketball Teams kann das sein? xD
Schreiben die sich nich Pacers?

Mein Gott mir is sooo langweilig...


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Mein Gott mir is sooo langweilig...



Schlafen soll helfen. *g*


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

Was soll ich machen, bin halt ein Nachtschwärmer... 

Und bin erst um 19 Uhr aufgestanden 

Du hast aber auch seltsame Zeiten... Dachte immer ihr habt nen ganz normalen, geregelten Tagesablauf in der Redaktion ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Februar 2011)

Green Bay


----------



## Dropz (7. Februar 2011)

moin


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> moin



Abend


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Februar 2011)

Scheiße


----------



## Dropz (7. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Scheiße



was?


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Scheiße



Wer? Was?


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte nur irgendwas bündiges und völlig sinnfreies schreiben.
Hat gut funktioniert


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2011)

Du bist ja ein schelm


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2011)

Hm, so ruhig schon wieder hier D:


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2011)

Naböööööhnd *wink*


----------



## Dropz (7. Februar 2011)

hewhew


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2011)

Nette Signatur


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2011)

Pssssssshhhhhht, das ist doch ein Geheimnis


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2011)

höhö ---- Schneemaus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2011)

Ach Dracun, ich mag dich ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2011)

Immer wieder schön, dass Leute, vor allem ein Herr Lachmann und ein Herr Dracun, hinter den Rücken anderer über jemanden rumreden, aber öffentlich die Meinung sagen? Ne, das geht ja nicht. Man muss ja der Konfrontation aus den Weg gehen. Kein Wunder, dass ein Mädchen wie Keisha einen Jungen wie Lachmann verlässt, wenn der nicht mal Eier in der Hose hat, um mit ihr über gewisse Probleme zu reden.

Ach, was reg ich mich auf. Wer Hitler-Smileys am Stück postet, kann sowieso nicht mehr weit denken....


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2011)

Alter komm mal klar? wo siehst du Hitler Smileys? und i fand die Aktion von dir gerade eben einfach nur lustig .. sry genauso wie ich razilinchen einfach töfte find


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2011)

So langsam wird's hier persönlich. Wer sagt, dass wir hinter deinem Rücken über dich reden? Alles, was hinter deinem Rücken gesagt wurde, wurde auch vor deinen Augen gesagt. Und nun komm mal wieder runter und lach auch mal über dich selbst


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2011)

Das war eine Idee von Schneemaus, weder ich noch Dracun hatten was damit zu tun. Aber schön, dass wieder so etwas von dir kommt, wie sollte es auch anders sein. Hauptsache immer schön die Dramaqueen spielen


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2011)

Was? ich habe nie ein Hitlersmiley gepostet, das verbitte ich mir! 

Edit: Worauf Lachi sich wirklich bezogen hat: Natürlich war das MEINE Idee. Ich kann sehr gut noch für mich selbst denken


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Alter komm mal klar? wo siehst du Hitler Smileys? und i fand die Aktion von dir gerade eben einfach nur lustig .. sry genauso wie ich razilinchen einfach töfte find



Die seh ich jeden Tag im ICQ-Gruppenchat. Und wenn du das gut findest: ist doch ok, aber ich finde es nicht ok.



schneemaus schrieb:


> So langsam wird's hier persönlich. Wer sagt, dass wir hinter deinem Rücken über dich reden? Alles, was hinter deinem Rücken gesagt wurde, wurde auch vor deinen Augen gesagt. Und nun komm mal wieder runter und lach auch mal über dich selbst



Du solltest deine vorlaute Klappe sowieso mal halten. Und das hinter meinen Rücken geredet wird, erlebe ich doch gerade live.


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2011)

ich würd auch gern mal wissen wie ein Hitler smiley aussieht


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2011)

Razyl hat seine Regel in Verbindung mit Sand in der Vagina! Alle in Deckung!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2011)

Als kleine Info am Rande, den Hitler smiley hab ich damals von dir bekommen


----------



## Dropz (7. Februar 2011)

rastet mal nicht so aus :]


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Als kleine Info am Rande, den Hitler smiley hab ich damals von dir bekommen



Und ich habe ihn einmal verwendet um mich darüber witzig zu machen, dass jemand so etwas macht und nicht um ihn täglich zu posten und das auch noch zu rechtsradikalen Themen.


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Als kleine Info am Rande, den Hitler smiley hab ich damals von dir bekommen



Schicksal penetriert Razyls Anus kritisch!


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du solltest deine vorlaute Klappe sowieso mal halten. Und das hinter meinen Rücken geredet wird, erlebe ich doch gerade live.



Wo erlebst du das bitte? Dass ich dich Razilinchen nenne, habe ich gestern in deinem Beisein (!!!) entschieden. Und das Zitat wurde jawohl nicht von MIR in den Chat geschrieben, ich verfälsche keine Zitate.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2011)

Und wieder mal kommt nur blablabla, was auch sonst? Du weißt ganz genau, dass das alles nur Spaß ist. Aber Spaß gibts natürlich nicht bei dir. Alles was jemand sagt ist ja purer Ernst, besonders im Internet! Hachja, wir sind schon alle gemein


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2011)

kopfschüttel


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wo erlebst du das bitte? Dass ich dich Razilinchen nenne, habe ich gestern in deinem Beisein (!!!) entschieden. Und das Zitat wurde jawohl nicht von MIR in den Chat geschrieben, ich verfälsche keine Zitate.



Du hast auch keine Genehmigung, um das Zitat in deiner Signatur zu verwenden. 

Und was du entscheidest geht mir sonst wo vorbei. Oder wer wollte nicht "Anne" genannt werden, aber dafür jemand anderen nen beschissenen Namen zu geben. 


Und wo ich das erlebe? In dem ich passiv im Chat bin.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Februar 2011)

Was solln der scheiß nu, kommt doch mal klar Leute...


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Und wieder mal kommt nur blablabla, was auch sonst? Du weißt ganz genau, dass das alles nur Spaß ist. Aber Spaß gibts natürlich nicht bei dir. Alles was jemand sagt ist ja purer Ernst, besonders im Internet! Hachja, wir sind schon alle gemein



Und wieder mal kommt kein Gegenargument von dir, wie sonst auch immer. Und Spaß gibt es sehr wohl, aber wenn jemand, so wie du und vor allem Micha, die Grenze überschreitet ist es vorbei. Und wenn du solche scheiß Probleme mit mir hast, wieso schreibst du mich dann immer noch an?


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2011)

Das hier ist eh alles schwachsinnig, es geht, mal wieder nur um blablabla, der unnötig hochgepusht wird, wie immer 


Wollt eigentlich nur mal nach fragen, ob es einen besonderen Grund für dein Verhalten gibt, aber das hat sich damit ja auch erledigt :>


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast auch keine Genehmigung, um das Zitat in deiner Signatur zu verwenden.
> 
> Und was du entscheidest geht mir sonst wo vorbei. Oder wer wollte nicht "Anne" genannt werden, aber dafür jemand anderen nen beschissenen Namen zu geben.
> 
> ...



Weswegen ich nicht so genannt werden will, hat persönliche Gründe, die ein Teil gestern Abend auch noch erfahren hat. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, warst du ebenfalls dabei.

Aber wenn du dich so über einen kleinen Gag aufregst, nehme ich das natürlich wieder raus - Ich möchte ja das Urheberrecht deines geschrieben Wortes nicht verletzen.


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2011)

ich hab dir gestern den namen gegeben und es kam, während ich da war, keine negative äusserung deinerseits .. also woher soll schneemaus bitte wissen das du diesen namen net magst


----------



## Dropz (7. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2011)

hmm kaum is terror hier angesagt, schon sind wieder zig besucher im thread drinne ... sonst siehste keine sau hier ... aber wenn dann


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Weswegen ich nicht so genannt werden will, hat persönliche Gründe, die ein Teil gestern Abend auch noch erfahren hat. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, warst du ebenfalls dabei.
> 
> Aber wenn du dich so über einen kleinen Gag aufregst, nehme ich das natürlich wieder raus - Ich möchte ja das Urheberrecht deines geschrieben Wortes nicht verletzen.



Es geht hier nicht um das Urheberrecht, sondern um viele, verschiedene andere Dinge, die hier nichts im Forum zu suchen haben, u.a. die Provokation deinerseits. Aber nein, die komische Sanitäterin war ja gar nicht darauf aus....



Dracun schrieb:


> ich hab dir gestern den namen gegeben und es kam, während ich da war, keine negative äusserung deinerseits .. also woher soll schneemaus bitte wissen das du diesen namen net magst



Nein, keine negative Äußerung... dann musst du schon verdammt blind sein. Ich hab nach dem mehrmals erwähnten Namen sofort den Chat verlassen...


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Schicksal penetriert Razyls Anus kritisch!



episch ,neue Signatur :>


----------



## Dropz (7. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> episch ,neue Signatur :>


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2011)

Razyl, sag bescheid wenn du wieder lieb bist.
 Ich klink mich aus, die anderen hoffentlich auch.

</3


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um das Urheberrecht, sondern um viele, verschiedene andere Dinge, die hier nichts im Forum zu suchen haben, u.a. die Provokation deinerseits. Aber nein, die komische Sanitäterin war ja gar nicht darauf aus....



Assistentin, bitte. Ich bin Rettungsassistentin. Danke, sonst fühle ich mich provoziert.

Mir ist das ehrlich gesagt zu blöd, darüber zu diskutieren, ob ich hinter jemandes Rücken rede oder nicht. Alles, was ICH je anderen über dich gesagt habe - sprich nicht in deinem Beisein - hab ich dir auch selbst gesagt. Wenn du die ganze Zeit ja offensichtlich den Chat mitlesen würdest, wüsstest du das.


A propos... Denkt denn hier keiner auch nur irgendwann einmal an die Kinder?


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, keine negative Äußerung... dann musst du schon verdammt blind sein. Ich hab nach dem mehrmals erwähnten Namen sofort den Chat verlassen...


Ehrlich?? Ist mir wirklich net aufgefallen, das hätten aber auch Netzprobleme sein können. Du bist doch sonst net auf den Mund gefallen, warum hast du denn nix gesagt?
Ala ich mag den Namen net bitte unterlasst eine weitere Nutzung. Wir hätten dich damit noch en bissel mit aufgezogen, aber das wär es dann gewesen.

Also atme mal tief durch süßer und entspann dich, hier ist niemand gegen dich(zumindest kann ich das von mir zu 100% sagen, bist zwar manchmal etwas zickig, aber zu 99 % en richtig töfter Gesprächspartner mit den man auch Fun haben kann)


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2011)

Joah, kann mich Dracun da nur anschließen. Ich steck sicherlich fast genauso viel ein, wie ich austeile, und ich werd's lassen, dich bei dem verhassten Namen zu nennen. Aber dann hör bitte auf, mich als Nazi zu bezeichnen - da fühle ich mich nämlich beleidigt 

So ich werd jetzt hier auch nix mehr schreiben - finde, gibt da keinen Grund mehr zu, es ist alles gesagt.


----------



## Petersburg (7. Februar 2011)

The King is back!


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Razyl, sag bescheid wenn du wieder lieb bist.
> Ich klink mich aus, die anderen hoffentlich auch.
> 
> </3



Zu dir, Lachmann, der komischen Sanitäterin und Dracun nicht mehr. Nie mehr.



schneemaus schrieb:


> Assistentin, bitte. Ich bin Rettungsassistentin. Danke, sonst fühle ich mich provoziert.
> 
> Mir ist das ehrlich gesagt zu blöd, darüber zu diskutieren, ob ich hinter jemandes Rücken rede oder nicht. Alles, was ICH je anderen über dich gesagt habe - sprich nicht in deinem Beisein - hab ich dir auch selbst gesagt. Wenn du die ganze Zeit ja offensichtlich den Chat mitlesen würdest, wüsstest du das.



Ach hast du? 

Ich zitiere dich mal:

"schneemaus21:16 
*nene der quote von razilinchens pms-gestörtem gehirn"*


Ja, das hast du mir definitiv gesagt. Definitiv. 



Dracun schrieb:


> Ehrlich?? Ist mir wirklich net aufgefallen, das hätten aber auch Netzprobleme sein können. Du bist doch sonst net auf den Mund gefallen, warum hast du denn nix gesagt?
> Ala ich mag den Namen net bitte unterlasst eine weitere Nutzung. Wir hätten dich damit noch en bissel mit aufgezogen, aber das wär es dann gewesen.
> 
> Also atme mal tief durch süßer und entspann dich, hier ist niemand gegen dich(zumindest kann ich das von mir zu 100% sagen, bist zwar manchmal etwas zickig, aber zu 99 % en richtig töfter Gesprächspartner mit den man auch Fun haben kann)



Netzprobleme? Alter, bist du so doof oder tust du nur so? Ich habe da noch hingeschrieben, dass ich nicht mehr online komme. Aber natürlich... das sind die Netzprobleme. 

Und auf das Aufgezogen hätte ich auch kein Bock gehabt. Oder habt ihr Schneemaus mit ihren Namen die ganze Zeit aufgezogen? Oh wait... natürlich nicht. Sie ist ja eine Frau, da ist das ja sowas von böse und das tut man nicht... 

Und hier ist jeder von euch gegen mich und deshalb bin ich nun auch komplett kontra gegen euch. Es gibt zumindest noch ein paar vernünftige User hier und im ICQ, die zumindest etwas Niveau haben.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zu dir, Lachmann, der komischen Sanitäterin und Dracun nicht mehr. Nie mehr.



& was ist mit mir ? 


Petersburg schrieb:


> The King is back!



WO ?


----------



## Petersburg (7. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> WO ?



Hier! 

Und wie mir scheint, tobt hier ein leichter Flamewar, ich bin auf Dracuns seite!


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2011)

Ich hab heut Nachmittag in deinem Beisein gefragt, ob du PMS hast. Das darf ich dann nicht widerholen, wenn du nicht anwesend bist? Oh, tschuldigung.

Und dass ich gegen dich wäre, wäre mir neu. Aber sag Bescheid, wenn du wieder runtergekommen bist, ich red eigentlich sehr gern mit dir


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Februar 2011)

Geht ein Schneemann in die Sauna, kommt wieder raus.. 



Spoiler



Schlitten weg!


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab heut Nachmittag in deinem Beisein gefragt, ob du PMS hast. Das darf ich dann nicht widerholen, wenn du nicht anwesend bist? Oh, tschuldigung.
> 
> Und dass ich gegen dich wäre, wäre mir neu. Aber sag Bescheid, wenn du wieder runtergekommen bist, ich red eigentlich sehr gern mit dir



Was zum Teufel sind PMS? PM = Personal Message. Und davon hab ich hier und auch in keinen anderen Forum zurzeit welche. 

Und ich sage es noch mal: Gegenüber euch nicht mehr.


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Netzprobleme? Alter, bist du so doof oder tust du nur so? Ich habe da noch hingeschrieben, dass ich nicht mehr online komme. Aber natürlich... das sind die Netzprobleme.
> 
> Und auf das Aufgezogen hätte ich auch kein Bock gehabt. Oder habt ihr Schneemaus mit ihren Namen die ganze Zeit aufgezogen? Oh wait... natürlich nicht. Sie ist ja eine Frau, da ist das ja sowas von böse und das tut man nicht...
> 
> Und hier ist jeder von euch gegen mich und deshalb bin ich nun auch komplett kontra gegen euch. Es gibt zumindest noch ein paar vernünftige User hier und im ICQ, die zumindest etwas Niveau haben.


Das du net mehr on kommst hast du mir warte heute um 20:51 gesagt. Und ich meinte gestern, als wir dich mit razilinchen aufgezogen haben, da hättest was sagen können.
Keine Ahnung ich kenn noch nicht mal ihren namen.
Und wo bin ich gegen dich? hast du deine Tage oder was?
Alter geh mal ne Runde Hagebuttenblütentee trinken und chill mal ne Runde in ner Kommune damit duw ieder unter kommst.
Is ja schlimm mit dir


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das du net mehr on kommst hast du mir warte heute um 20:51 gesagt. Und ich meinte gestern, als wir dich mit razilinchen aufgezogen haben, da hättest was sagen können.
> Keine Ahnung ich kenn noch nicht mal ihren namen.
> Und wo bin ich gegen dich? hast du deine Tage oder was?
> Alter geh mal ne Runde Hagebuttenblütentee trinken und chill mal ne Runde in ner Kommune damit duw ieder unter kommst.
> Is ja schlimm mit dir



Nein, das habe ich gestern geschrieben, als ich offline gegangen bin. Aber wenn man blind ist, übersieht man so etwas sehr schnell...


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2011)

Erst bin ich anscheinend blind, dann blöd, aber das ich vor dir gegangen bin, ist dir wohl net aufgefallen? 
Wenndu dich erinnerst: So meine Frau hat mich daran erinnert das ich ins Bett muss, also cya. 
So ungefähr waren gestern meine letzten Worte. Was danach kam, keine Ahnung, weil war ja net da


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Erst bin ich anscheinend blind, dann blöd, aber das ich vor dir gegangen bin, ist dir wohl net aufgefallen?
> Wenndu dich erinnerst: So meine Frau hat mich daran erinnert das ich ins Bett muss, also cya.
> So ungefähr waren gestern meine letzten Worte. Was danach kam, keine Ahnung, weil war ja net da



Und ich habe auch schon davor erwähnt, dass der Name suckt. Das scheint dir entgangen zu sein.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

uiuiui da hab ich wohl was verpasst?

kommt schon sonst schafft ihr es doch auch immer so wie erwachsene zu tun 

siehste schneemaus ich hab dich noch gewarnt wegen icq und so ^^


----------



## Petersburg (7. Februar 2011)

*Ganz unauffällig den link zum Anti-Razyl Fanclub post* *http://my.buffed.de/groups/2729/view/
*


----------



## Dropz (7. Februar 2011)

was habt ihr alle gegen razyl?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Februar 2011)

Hat dir schon mal jmd gesagt das du ein Idiot bist Petersburg?


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> was habt ihr alle gegen razyl?



Er hat angefangen :<

Er hasst mich schon viel,viel,viel länger als euch :3


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *Ganz unauffällig den link zum Anti-Razyl Fanclub post* *http://my.buffed.de/groups/2729/view/
> *



Der zufällig gegen die Forenregeln verstößt.


----------



## Dominau (7. Februar 2011)

ALL HAIL TO TEH KING RAZYL!


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Februar 2011)

Gibts auch einen Anti-Ceiwyn-Fanclub?


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2011)

Ähh ja, weißt du ich hab net immer meine Augen auf den ICQ Chat. Weil ich bin ein Kerl und daher nicht multitaskingfähig. 
Also wie gesagt wenn ich (meine mich persönlich) gewusst hätte das du Raz***** so verabscheust, hätte ich dich noch 2-3 mal so genannt(halt um dich zu ärgern, ich ärger gerne Leute, frag meine Frau) und dann wär das Thema für mich gegessen.
Ne ganz einfache Geschichte. Oder?
Aber wenn du mit mir nimmer kuscheln willst, ist auch gut hab ja noch LoD


----------



## Dropz (7. Februar 2011)

alles artet aus


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *Ganz unauffällig den link zum Anti-Razyl Fanclub post* *http://my.buffed.de/groups/2729/view/
> *


Das muss wirklich net sein Petersburg


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Februar 2011)

Nope, LoD wohnt in Bayern und gehört daher mir.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gibts auch einen Anti-Ceiwyn-Fanclub?



Wenn du willst !?


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Februar 2011)

Das wird langsam langweilig. Unterhaltet mich weiter oder ich bin wieder gezwungen Tittenbilder bei Facebook zu posten!


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2011)

Ach ich nehm auch dich durch süßer


----------



## Petersburg (7. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der zufällig gegen die Forenregeln verstößt.



Was soll denn da gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen? Ich beleidige dich doch nicht mit dieser Gruppe, ich habe sie doch nur gegründet um andere zu finden die dich auch nicht mögen :/


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das wird langsam langweilig. Unterhaltet mich weiter oder ich bin wieder gezwungen Tittenbilder bei Facebook zu posten!


los poste du sau


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

Der Nachtschwärmer... der wohl einzigste thread der nicht wegen geflame geschlossen wird 

aber mal ehrlich is es....

ach nee egal ich halt mich raus 

(aber nebenbei, über Fratzyl oder so hätt ich mich schon eher geärgert  )


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Was soll denn da gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen? Ich beleidige dich doch nicht mit dieser Gruppe, ich habe sie doch nur gegründet um andere zu finden die dich auch nicht mögen :/



Lies dir die Forenregeln durch und du verstehst es.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> los poste du sau



MIT DIESEM DRUCK KANN ICH NICHT LEBEN ._.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Februar 2011)

Dann kack dich aus.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> siehste schneemaus ich hab dich noch gewarnt wegen icq und so ^^



Ja ich merk schon, was soll's 



Petersburg schrieb:


> *Ganz unauffällig den link zum Anti-Razyl Fanclub post* *http://my.buffed.de/groups/2729/view/
> *



Ach komm. Ehrlich. Das muss doch nich sein, das is doch unter dem Niveau der Leute hier im Thread - Hoffe ich oO


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Was soll denn da gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen? Ich beleidige dich doch nicht mit dieser Gruppe, ich habe sie doch nur gegründet um andere zu finden die dich auch nicht mögen :/


Man könnte dir auch volksverhetzung vorwerfen, da du ja eine gemeinschaft auf ein gemeinsames feindbild druff hetzt  .. und da diese gruppe net grad nett und moralisch verwerflich ist entspricht sie nicht den forenregeln
also lösch sie bitte wieder. Man muss ja schon erhitzte gemüter nicht noch mehr erhitzen


----------



## Petersburg (7. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lies dir die Forenregeln durch und du verstehst es.



http://forum.buffed....s-auf-buffedde/

Gelesen
Nichts zu gruppen gefunden
?????
Profit?!?!?!?! 

&#8364;: Ok weil Dracun es sagt!


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Februar 2011)

Also ich fasse mal zusammen. Die geben dir einen Namen, der dir nicht passt. Sagst es aber nicht, sondern verlässt nur den Chatraum. Und jetzt bist du sauer? 

Der Thread hier lässt tief blicken.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2011)

Guckt euch lieber an, wie unser Land von einer untalentierten Sängerin vertreten wird als hier soviel blablabla zu schreiben!


----------



## Dominau (7. Februar 2011)

So viel spaß euch noch

Nachti &#9829;


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2011)

nene brauch meine ohren noch
apropos


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yHFDa9efCQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Also ich fasse mal zusammen. Die geben dir einen Namen, der dir nicht passt. Sagst es aber nicht, sondern verlässt nur den Chatraum. Und jetzt bist du sauer?
> 
> Der Thread hier lässt tief blicken.



Es geht nicht mal nur um den Namen, aber schön, dass sich Leute reinhängen, die davon sowieso keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7evya4xgAsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es geht nicht mal nur um den Namen, aber schön, dass sich Leute reinhängen, die davon sowieso keine Ahnung haben.



Dann sag doch einfach mal, worum es geht. Du lässt hier doch nur Andeutungen vom Stapel, die man nur fehldeuten kann. Was stört dich jetzt genau alles, wer ist schuld und wie kann man das beheben? Kannst du mir diese drei Fragen beantworten?


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

hm also ich finds lustig und ihr auch wenn ihr ehrlich seid. ihr wollt ja nur wieder lieb sein weil er beleidigt is. 

sich über die gruppe aufregen is genauso kindisch wie über irgendwelche kosenamen ^^


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Guckt euch lieber an, wie unser Land von einer untalentierten Sängerin vertreten wird als hier soviel blablabla zu schreiben!



blablabla Mr. Freeman <3


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dann sag doch einfach mal, worum es geht. Du lässt hier doch nur Andeutungen vom Stapel, die man nur fehldeuten kann. Was stört dich jetzt genau alles, wer ist schuld und wie kann man das beheben? Kannst du mir diese drei Fragen beantworten?



Ich sage dir erst einmal gar nichts, da es dich überhaupt nichts angeht. Die Betroffenen wissen wer gemeint ist, mehr brauch ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> blablabla Mr. Freeman <3



Genau das!
Jetzt hört auf mit diesem Kinder scheiß hier, redet über Lena oder über irgendwas anderes und lasst diese kacke Dx


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2011)

nee die Betroffenen wissen nicht um was geht, süßer sonst hätte ich ja net die ganze zeit nach gefragt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sage dir erst einmal gar nichts, da es dich überhaupt nichts angeht. Die Betroffenen wissen wer gemeint ist, mehr brauch ich dazu nicht sagen.



Dann schreib ihnen das doch via PM, statt es hier breitzutreten. Wenn es ja eh keinen angeht, darfst du es auch nicht in einem Forum schreiben.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2011)

Nein, ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich es nicht. Habe ich aber eben schon erwähnt.


Nachti Dominau *wink*


Dracun: Oder auch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jHPOzQzk9Qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (7. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dann schreib ihnen das doch via PM, statt es hier breitzutreten. Wenn es ja eh keinen angeht, darfst du es auch nicht in einem Forum schreiben.



Doch darf ich. Die Betroffenen haben sich ja sogar instant gemeldet, von daher passt es.


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Genau das!
> Jetzt hört auf mit diesem Kinder scheiß hier, redet über Lena oder über irgendwas anderes und lasst diese kacke Dx



Ähhh....ähhhh! *angestrengt nachdenk*

Ich glaube....Lena...ja? Also Lena...sollte nach ihrem vergeigten Auftritt beim Eurovision Songcontest unbedingt pr0ns drehen und sie wird (und das ist noch total untertrieben!) kein bisschen dran verdienen, weils alle im Netz ziehen werden 

*trollface*


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

naja ceywin fragt weil ihr hier das ganze groß und breit tretet. wenn das so privat is und jeder angemacht wird der was dazu sagt danm klärt das doch über pm, icq odwr whatever...

langsam nervts dann sogar mich...


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2011)

Also Lena. Hm. Die wird nächstes Jahr grandios untergehen. Auch wenn ich normalerweise schätze, was Stefan Raab musikalisch angeht (von "Wadde Hadde Dudde Da" und ähnlichem Schwachsinn zu Beginn mal abgesehen, ich rede jetzt von den ernsthaft gemeinten Sachen), da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Ich glaube, diesmal überschätzt er sein Gespür für Erfolg wirklich.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Februar 2011)

Totaler Fail 
Wo ist mein Hitlersmilie? Damn!


----------



## Dracun (7. Februar 2011)

so geh mal ins heia bettchen .. also alle trinken jetzt mal ihren Knollenblätterpilztee .. äh ich meinte Hagebuttenblütentee und chillen mal derbst


Also guts nächtle und denk an eins freunde





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rqaI4Nnej58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ähhh....ähhhh! *angestrengt nachdenk*
> 
> Ich glaube....Lena...ja? Also Lena...sollte nach ihrem vergeigten Auftritt beim Eurovision Songcontest unbedingt pr0ns drehen und sie wird (und das ist noch total untertrieben!) kein bisschen dran verdienen, weils alle im Netz ziehen werden
> 
> *trollface*



Hat die doch schon bestimmt! Haben diese Stars oder fast Stars alle! Die machen sie immer schon im vorraus damit sie, wenn sie berühmt sind, sofort was haben weswegen über sie geredet wird!


..
..



Und ich würde ihn mir angucken


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Februar 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ähhh....ähhhh! *angestrengt nachdenk*
> 
> Ich glaube....Lena...ja? Also Lena...sollte nach ihrem vergeigten Auftritt beim Eurovision Songcontest unbedingt pr0ns drehen und sie wird (und das ist noch total untertrieben!) kein bisschen dran verdienen, weils alle im Netz ziehen werden
> 
> *trollface*



Lena kann nicht singen, aber sie sieht gut aus. Dürfte zwar auf viele junge deutsche Frauen zutreffen, aber scheinbar reicht das als Auswahlkriterium. Naja, ihr Oberkörper war ja eh schon nackt in der BILD zu sehen, höher können Frauen ja kaum in der Gunst der männlichen Leserschaft aufsteigen!


----------



## Luminesce (7. Februar 2011)

Soo dann misch ich mich auch mal ein..oder ne ich müsste noch meine Gewürze nach dem Alphabet ordnen.


----------



## Petersburg (7. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also Lena. Hm. Die wird nächstes Jahr grandios untergehen.



Genau meine Meinung!


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

aha jetzt soll also ein unsittliches filmchen von ihr aufgetaucht sein das glaubt ihr doch selbst nich


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Februar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Soo dann misch ich mich auch mal ein..oder ne ich müsste noch meine Gewürze nach dem Alphabet ordnen.



Ich hab heute Zimt gekauft. Chilipulver wollte ich auch, aber die hatten nur Schoten. Die will ich mir nicht unbedingt in meinen italienischen Salat reinwerfen.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Soo dann misch ich mich auch mal ein..oder ne ich müsste noch meine Gewürze nach dem Alphabet ordnen.




haha genial lumi mch ich gleich morgen früh xD


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Soo dann misch ich mich auch mal ein..oder ne ich müsste noch meine Gewürze nach dem Alphabet ordnen.



Mh gute Idee .
Fangen wir mal an :

Pfeffer 
Salz

Fertig


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2011)

Ähm. Kurz nach ihrem Grand-Prix-Auftritt letztes Jahr (und natürlich wird sie DIESES Jahr untergehen, nicht nächstes Jahr, herrje) wurde ein Video ausgegraben aus irgendeinem Tatort oder so, wo sie nackt in den Pool gehüpft und drin rumgeschwommen ist ^^


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Soo dann misch ich mich auch mal ein..oder ne ich müsste noch meine Gewürze nach dem Alphabet ordnen.



Genau, verpass deinem Leben mal wieder einen Sinn :>


Und Schneemaus trifft den Nagel aber so was von auf den Kopf! So und nicht anders wirds sein


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> aha jetzt soll also ein unsittliches filmchen von ihr aufgetaucht sein das glaubt ihr doch selbst nich






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habs extra noch zensiert. Sind ja Minderjährige hier.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

aso ja hab das falsch verstanden../

und da soll doch qas gewesen sein mit irgendeiner gzsz szene wo sie halbnackt durchs bild rennt...

da sieht man mal wie man anfängt in dem buisness xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2011)

Pff, das ist doch gar nichts :/


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2011)

Da, Ceiwyn hat's gefunden! 


Und wenn ich meine Gewürze auch noch ordnen würde, würd ich wahrscheinlich mehr Zeit mit Suchen als mit Würzen verbringen. bei mir stehen Gewürze, die oft benutzt werden (Pfeffer, Salz, Paprika, Chili etc.) vorne und Gewürze, die nich so häufig verbraucht werden (Zimt, Kurkuma, Curry, Muskatnuss) hinten. Fertig.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Februar 2011)

Nun ja, so wird Karriere gemacht. Vermutlich hat Raab das gesehen. Würde auch erklären, warum er nun so auf sie abfährt.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha stammt das aus deiner fan-sammlung 

wer hat jetzt nochmal gemeint er würde sich nen porno mit der angucken? aber auch nur aus sensationsgeilheit oder?

ich mein die hübscheste is sie ja nich gerade oder was sagt die männerbelegschaft so? rein optisch jetzt ma abgesehen vom nervfaktor


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2011)

Nicht solche Kinderbilder aus dem Unterschichtenfernsehen! Einen richtigen Pr0n! Da, wo der Mann seinen Pipi in die Kuka der Frau reinsteckt! Ganz oft, schnell, feste, erbarmungslos... manchmal aber nicht nur in die Kuka, sondern auch in den A-A Ausgang und... naja, ich muss euch nicht erklären, wie das funktioniert!


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2011)

Also ich persönlich find sie hübsch =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2011)

Micha, du perverser!


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Februar 2011)

Ich find sie auch hübsch.
Was ist besser als Titten Mädels? Genau, nasse Titten!


----------



## Ykon (7. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Micha, du perverser!



Verklemmt!


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Februar 2011)

Naja, objetiv ist sie nicht hässlich. Eigentlich sieht sie gut aus. Wobei man dazusagen muss, dass sie auf allen Pressebildern 100g Schminke im Gesicht trägt. Ich würd sie gern mal nach morgens nach dem Aufstehen sehen. 

Aber ich bin wählerisch, vor allem beim Charakter. Nach einer Woche mit ihr würd ich mich ins Messer stürzen.




> naja, ich muss euch nicht erklären, wie das funktioniert!



Doch, erzähl mal.

Haltet euch mal zurück! Wenn ZAM hier reinguckt, wird er mit seinem Bannhammer ausholen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2011)

Ich guck mir halt nur sowas an!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r8rkkfdhc0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Verklemmt!



DAS würde ich allerdings auch eher sagen


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Ich guck mir halt nur sowas an!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich empfehle eine große, breite Gummizelle.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2011)

Nur weil ihr so an diesen obszönen Mist gewöhnt seid, pah!


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Nur weil ihr so an diesen obszönen Mist gewöhnt seid, pah!



Man gewöhnt sich eben an alles. Irgendwie muss man ja Kinder in die Welt setzen. Missionarsstellung ist fail.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2011)

Barbarisch..


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

naja ok hässlich is sie nich aber das is ja kein maßstab... oh gott die bekommt hier ja schon fast so viel aufmerksamkeit wie die ludolfs...

stoooooop !!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2011)

Ludolfs > Lena


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

ja klar sind die größer als lena guck dir die doch ma an -.-


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Februar 2011)

Lena kann ja bei den Ludolfs den einen ersetzen, das würde ich mir dann velleicht mal ansehen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2011)

Har, Flachwitzerin!


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

und einer von denen ersetzt sie 

was machst du eigentlich hier? gehst dich nich wieder zuschütten heut nacht?


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Februar 2011)

Nö, ich langeweile mich gerade bzw. schaue jetzt Supernatural - ich mag das.
Aber gestern Superbowl war gut


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

Ich mag Fußball das muss reichen.

Find Football irgendwie alles, nur nich interessant... (komischer Satz).

Da mach ich es wieder wie Lumi und sortiere meine Gewürze alphabetisch...

klasse xD

ich mach mir und meiner kleinen schwester gleich was zu essen.
auch aus langeweile ^^

naja und n bissel hunger


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Februar 2011)

Ernsthaft, du machst das mit absicht, oder? Du erzählst mir immer das du dir gerade was zu essen machst!
Ja ich habs das erste mal geschaut und war begeistert  - bin aber allg. nen ziemlicher Sportfreak ^^'

Aber ich muss heute echt mal nüchtern bleiben, morgen auch bisl früher raus.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

ui wann denn? 

nee ich esse halt um so uhrzeiten immer, sofern ich nich früh raus muss zumindestens ^^

außerdem kam sie gerade erst musste also warten.

und wenn du nix isst kann ich ja nix für


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Februar 2011)

Hab mir Tucc und Käse geholt 

Keine Ahnung, so mal vor 15 Uhr jedenfalls - muss in die Stadt und meine Bude aufräumen.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Februar 2011)

haha ja das wird eng dann geh mal nich zu spät ins bett xD

bäh... ich ess keinen käse aber wohl bekomms...

stadt = nächst größeres dorf?


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2011)

Goslar tuts dafür schon. Ist zwar auch nurn großes Dorf aber naja.

Und bei dir, was steht an? ;D


----------



## schneemaus (8. Februar 2011)

In Goslar war ich mal in Mutter-Kind-Kur, so mit 3 oder 4 glaub ich ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTWUoJLLWAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 <3


----------



## ego1899 (8. Februar 2011)

morgen? och nur meine kleine schwester in die schule fahren da die nen bänderriss hat und nich gut laufen kann (stimmt du ja auch ne?  ).

dann wieder heim und lernen bzw an meinem referat arbeiten. nachmittags muss ich arbeiten und dann ma sehen.

was willstn in der stadt? mal wieder n bissel zivilisation erleben?


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2011)

Jo, ich hab auchn Bänderriss.
Ich muss zur Bank, zum Friseur und FiFa kaufen wenns nicht zu teuer ist. :>

Morgen Abend ist ne Freundin hier, deswegen die Bude putzen..

@schneemaus: Goslar ist ziemlich langweilig


----------



## ego1899 (8. Februar 2011)

ui etwa die von neulich die so gut fährt oder die dich immer betrunken zutextet?


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2011)

Die so gut fährt :>
Hab mitlerweile auch ziemliches Interesse an ihr gefunden also kannst mir Glück wünschen ;D


----------



## ego1899 (8. Februar 2011)

so sei es das tu ich hiermit 

alsk kann man damit rechnen das du morgen nacht nicht hier bist?


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2011)

Ein Gentleman schweigt 

Bin auch gespannt, leg mich halt auch gleich hin. 
Mach nichtmehr so lange ;D


----------



## ego1899 (8. Februar 2011)

neeeiiin ich geh auch bald ins bett 

stopf mich grad schön voll das ich gut schlafen kann ^^

post vielleicht noch ein paar bilder ma sehen 

gute nacht viel spaß und so!


----------



## Rexo (8. Februar 2011)

Jetzt bekomme ich schon Anonyme hassmails....Hurrai


----------



## ego1899 (8. Februar 2011)

wo hier?  was hastn angestellt?


----------



## Rexo (8. Februar 2011)

_Geht dadrum was vor parr tagen gepostet wurde_


----------



## ego1899 (8. Februar 2011)

hm kein plan is wohl an mir vorbeigegangen...

dachte gäste können keine pm's verschicken, weil du anonym meinst...

und wie lang haste noch zu leben?


----------



## Rexo (8. Februar 2011)

Mord Drohungen bleiben aus...momentan sind es nur hass E-Mails.....


----------



## ego1899 (8. Februar 2011)

ach ohne morddrohung is es auch keine richtige hass email ^^

wasn das fürn noob 
lad dir nen email bomber runter und spam sein postfach voll


----------



## Soramac (8. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MLGnf0XzGXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2011)

Also mal ganz ehrlich Leute... Was treibt ihr hier eigentlich für eine dämliche Kindergartensch***e? Ist mir egal ob die Beteiligten 12 oder 52 sind. Wenn hier noch mal so etwas abläuft, wird der Thread dicht gemacht und die Beteiligten werden entsprechend gebannt, egal wer angefangen hat und wer nicht. Tragt eure Flamewars und unnötigen Diskussionen im ICQ oder sonst wo aus, aber bitte nicht hier.




PS: Ich weiß, dass es nach 6 Uhr ist.


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> PS: Ich weiß, dass es nach 6 Uhr ist.





Abend allerseits


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2011)

Guten :>


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Februar 2011)

sers


----------



## Dropz (8. Februar 2011)

hallo


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Februar 2011)

Ahoi


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Februar 2011)

Heute ist dann hier wohl eher wieder party mild, wa? :O


----------



## Firun (8. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Heute ist dann hier wohl eher wieder party mild, wa? :O



This!


----------



## Deanne (8. Februar 2011)

Oh, hi!


----------



## Dropz (8. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Heute ist dann hier wohl eher wieder party mild, wa? :O



 genua  bin zu müde :<


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Guten :>



A huhu



Terrorsatan schrieb:


> sers



Abend



Dropz schrieb:


> hallo



Hiho



Deanne schrieb:


> Oh, hi!



Oh, ha!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. Februar 2011)

Oi! Oi! Oi!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Februar 2011)

Dann ist jetzt hier party hard oder...?


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_JCHHCHyuG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Februar 2011)

Ja das klingt doch mal nach party hard D:


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> VIDEO



Omg o.O


----------



## Ykon (8. Februar 2011)

Ungefähr so Party hard, wie der zwölfte Geburtstag


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Februar 2011)

Wuh, dann hast du aber meine Party damals nicht miterlebt


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Februar 2011)

Ich ... muss ... zocken!


----------



## Ykon (8. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Wuh, dann hast du aber meine Party damals nicht miterlebt



Gabs Starkbier?


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2011)

Blöder LoD... geht der einfach off und lässt mich mit Humpel alleine :<

*LoD verfluch*


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Februar 2011)

Starkbier, Absinth, Vodka und Strohrum \o
Dazu noch 4 Stripperinnen und einen Whirlpool :>


----------



## Ykon (8. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Starkbier, Absinth, Vodka und Strohrum \o
> Dazu noch 4 Stripperinnen und einen Whirlpool :>



Lad mich zu deinem 18. ein!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Februar 2011)

Da gibts dann das doppelte was es zu meinem 12. gab!


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Da gibts dann das doppelte was es zu meinem 12. gab!



Das wären ja dann schon zwei Flaschen Starkbier


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Februar 2011)

:<
Nein, viel, viel, viel, viel mehr!


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Februar 2011)

Gott ich hasse Kreditkarten -.- 
Überall kann man damit zahlen, fast überall im internet wird man genötigt damit zu zahlen.

WIESO KK WENN ES PAYPAL GIBT?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e4QYkrp44us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist.. interessant


----------



## Rexo (9. Februar 2011)

_Ich glaube mir wird schlecht...das is ja so scheisse


Dagegen muss erst ma das komplette Celldweller album in mein Hirn




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=g2eHh4GcJMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

huuiiii bin ich... ach egal ^^

ok rexo ich seh du lebst noch. also haben dich die anonymen hass emails also doch nich so beeindruckt.

aber olliruh macht mir sorgen...

ich glaub kaum das er meinen antwortpost in "bewerte die sig" überlesen hat vorgestern mit S06 und so..

war das zu gart?


----------



## Rexo (9. Februar 2011)

ein ego o.O omg xD


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

bam hat's gemacht 

gott bin ich beruhigt hab mir schon sorgen um dich gemacht ^^


----------



## Rexo (9. Februar 2011)

_Ich bin wie die Französen in MW 2  die gehen auch nich weg auch wen man will ^^_


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

wieviele gänge hat ein französicher panzer?

5!

einen vorwärtsgang, für paraden und so...

der rest für den rückzug  xD


----------



## Rexo (9. Februar 2011)

der wahr flach...ich bin halber Franzose


----------



## Petersburg (9. Februar 2011)

D&#779;&#836;&#783;&#773;&#784;&#781;&#838;&#768;&#879;&#778;&#768;&#774;&#871;&#807;&#832;&#832;&#823;&#821;a&#779;&#782;&#788;&#850;&#835;&#769;&#769;&#769;&#784;&#836;&#784;&#873;&#779;&#777;&#835;&#868;&#838;&#836;&#830;&#856;&#801;&#847;&#807;s&#848;&#769;&#836;&#831;&#783;&#842;&#782;&#870;&#788;&#785;&#873;&#770;&#877;&#785;&#847;&#789;&#860; &#842;&#878;&#873;&#855;&#862;&#821;&#856;&#862;&#865;E&#849;&#868;&#848;&#869;&#772;&#835;&#775;&#867;&#877;&#876;&#869;&#831;&#768;&#834;&#775;&#802;n&#769;&#842;&#781;&#838;&#776;&#773;&#783;&#789;d&#787;&#842;&#776;&#868;&#820;&#862;&#807;&#861;&#824;e&#878;&#780;&#874;&#834;&#785;&#874;&#862;&#1161;&#824;&#861;&#861; &#872;&#830;&#877;&#775;&#781;&#834;&#834;&#877;&#783;&#783;&#822;&#822;&#1161;&#861;i&#873;&#843;&#877;&#842;&#861;&#865;&#862;&#864;&#833;s&#784;&#869;&#872;&#770;&#844;&#848;&#831;&#786;&#782;&#788;&#875;&#830;&#871;&#873;&#876;&#785;&#783;&#869;&#847;&#820;t&#859;&#878;&#831;&#877;&#838;&#768;&#786;&#770;&#848;&#775;&#781;&#867;&#849;&#773;&#867;&#876;&#776;&#823;&#807;&#802; &#829;&#780;&#873;&#855;&#820;&#847;&#808;&#864;&#1161;n&#872;&#855;&#780;&#794;&#879;&#878;&#866;&#820;&#807;&#823;a&#775;&#848;&#785;&#871;&#788;&#835;&#772;&#782;&#874;&#780;&#831;&#870;&#868;&#842;&#775;&#850;&#832;&#802;&#820;h&#836;&#848;&#831;&#782;&#878;&#842;&#789;&#820;&#807;!&#779;&#870;&#772;&#770;&#782;&#859;&#864;&#1161;&#820;


----------



## Dominau (9. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Starkbier, Absinth, Vodka und Strohrum \o
> Dazu noch 4 Stripperinnen und einen Whirlpool :>



oo 


Freu mich schon auf nächsten Freitag :>


----------



## Petersburg (9. Februar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> oo
> 
> 
> Freu mich schon auf nächsten Freitag :>



E&#768;&#871;&#834;&#829;&#878;&#778;&#785;&#834;&#829;&#868;&#774;&#870;&#836;&#844;&#834;&#874;&#789;&#821;&#820;&#824;s&#835;&#843;&#870;&#768;&#834;&#838;&#867;&#855;&#782;&#794;&#780;&#794;&#787;&#775;&#784;&#842;&#779;&#802;&#795;&#862; &#778;&#873;&#830;&#794;&#874;&#787;&#848;&#784;&#878;&#794;&#788;&#859;&#773;&#876;&#823;&#823;&#802;w&#777;&#876;&#870;&#844;&#829;&#873;&#783;&#777;&#870;&#777;&#786;&#867;&#848;&#808;&#860;&#832;i&#867;&#834;&#829;&#780;&#868;&#872;&#834;&#868;&#786;&#829;&#782;&#873;&#836;&#867;&#855;&#847;r&#771;&#829;&#873;&#786;&#773;&#775;&#843;&#849;&#879;&#771;&#772;&#830;&#777;&#829;&#775;&#838;&#855;&#865;&#866;&#795;&#833;d&#781;&#835;&#834;&#785;&#775;&#772;&#874;&#783;&#867;&#788;&#782;&#871;&#774;&#774;&#781;&#829;&#860;&#821;&#789;&#833; &#871;&#768;&#785;&#849;&#783;&#879;&#838;&#848;&#768;&#850;&#869;&#838;&#783;&#843;&#850;&#872;&#778;&#835;&#863;&#823;&#860;&#802;&#1161;k&#781;&#774;&#849;&#770;&#829;&#771;&#777;&#834;&#855;&#772;&#774;&#859;&#794;&#832;&#862;&#832;e&#783;&#782;&#794;&#855;&#773;&#849;&#877;&#843;&#868;&#834;&#848;&#879;&#772;&#844;&#833;&#823;&#847;&#821;i&#869;&#872;&#874;&#768;&#859;&#778;&#842;&#772;&#874;&#830;&#869;&#769;&#874;&#832;&#789;&#801;n&#869;&#855;&#843;&#849;&#834;&#794;&#783;&#833;&#1161;&#789;&#1161;e&#859;&#878;&#855;&#869;&#773;&#843;&#785;&#834;&#835;&#780;&#787;&#784;&#834;&#774;&#875;&#830;&#781;&#861;&#860;n&#780;&#784;&#831;&#771;&#868;&#879;&#876;&#785;&#859;&#865;&#833;&#1161;&#820;&#807; &#844;&#785;&#773;&#780;&#829;&#821;&#865;&#823;&#861;&#832;n&#875;&#878;&#838;&#834;&#867;&#873;&#849;&#843;&#794;&#869;&#772;&#867;&#784;&#776;&#823;&#823;&#866;ä&#868;&#869;&#859;&#836;&#781;&#855;&#772;&#770;&#783;&#775;&#777;&#849;&#824;&#864;c&#859;&#834;&#871;&#830;&#850;&#855;&#772;&#778;&#877;&#829;&#869;&#838;&#855;&#784;&#872;&#832;&#789;h&#829;&#771;&#794;&#872;&#838;&#774;&#782;&#782;&#774;&#808;&#866;&#801;&#865;s&#774;&#770;&#874;&#784;&#876;&#794;&#770;&#867;&#849;&#878;&#830;&#775;&#863;&#824;&#823;&#865;&#833;t&#877;&#775;&#878;&#787;&#781;&#834;&#868;&#859;&#844;&#874;&#855;&#848;&#838;&#824;&#821;&#860;e&#849;&#771;&#774;&#784;&#877;&#848;&#859;&#867;&#871;&#879;&#849;&#775;&#836;&#794;&#868;&#831;&#786;&#795;&#866;n&#772;&#782;&#873;&#829;&#787;&#843;&#873;&#868;&#836;&#778;&#786;&#770;&#863;&#832;&#808;&#823; &#868;&#849;&#779;&#836;&#785;&#830;&#771;&#869;&#830;&#788;&#776;&#777;&#772;&#776;&#783;&#777;&#871;&#789;&#863;&#861;&#822;F&#871;&#879;&#777;&#784;&#871;&#835;&#848;&#844;&#869;&#859;&#849;&#807;&#795;&#821;r&#778;&#867;&#829;&#783;&#773;&#838;&#831;&#859;&#855;&#859;&#786;&#873;&#769;&#787;&#843;&#876;&#807;&#795;&#1161;&#863;e&#829;&#855;&#855;&#773;&#830;&#863;&#833;&#865;&#824;i&#776;&#830;&#834;&#869;&#844;&#777;&#788;&#834;&#849;&#776;&#822;&#801;&#822;t&#782;&#830;&#879;&#784;&#777;&#771;&#838;&#788;&#872;&#838;&#877;&#842;&#830;&#780;&#878;&#776;&#795;&#808;&#808;a&#781;&#831;&#878;&#875;&#782;&#776;&#779;&#870;&#869;&#859;&#783;&#794;&#870;&#774;&#781;&#821;&#789;&#795;&#820;g&#774;&#768;&#870;&#873;&#830;&#780;&#850;&#784;&#875;&#769;&#783;&#855;&#879;&#847;&#823;&#795;&#860;&#864; &#769;&#829;&#768;&#868;&#844;&#864;&#862;&#860;&#866;m&#848;&#836;&#777;&#768;&#876;&#775;&#769;&#875;&#781;&#831;&#848;&#781;&#784;&#870;&#856;&#821;&#802;e&#794;&#779;&#848;&#771;&#780;&#770;&#831;&#842;&#876;&#781;&#831;&#868;&#786;&#874;&#842;&#770;&#788;&#848;&#808;&#1161;&#832;h&#782;&#871;&#782;&#849;&#829;&#786;&#785;&#782;&#859;&#836;&#776;&#874;&#788;&#820;&#789;r&#868;&#782;&#878;&#830;&#842;&#879;&#867;&#784;&#771;&#872;&#879;&#781;&#872;&#856;&#823;&#847;&#801; &#849;&#782;&#875;&#780;&#867;&#876;&#865;&#866;&#824;g&#842;&#872;&#835;&#787;&#832;&#832;&#802;e&#769;&#779;&#785;&#771;&#871;&#785;&#802;&#847;&#864;&#801;b&#876;&#773;&#829;&#867;&#850;&#864;&#833;&#1161;&#802;e&#771;&#786;&#776;&#859;&#780;&#777;&#783;&#770;&#879;&#842;&#850;&#876;&#775;&#833;&#862;&#847;&#820;n&#794;&#770;&#778;&#772;&#867;&#772;&#870;&#769;&#875;&#795;&#861;&#795;&#822;&#847;


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2011)

hm iwas hat nich gefunzt >_<


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Februar 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> der wahr flach...ich bin halber Franzose



Nobody is perfect.


----------



## Petersburg (9. Februar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm iwas hat nich gefunzt >_<



Al&#859;&#842;&#795;s&#768;&#871;&#849;&#778;&#834;o&#788;&#779;&#878;&#869; &#855;b&#843;e&#772;&#848;i&#843;&#781;&#773;&#836;&#878;&#775;&#774; m&#850;&#787;i&#877;&#873;&#788;&#769;&#849;&#872;&#773;r&#844;&#771;&#772; &#770;&#780;&#780;&#772;&#863;g&#873;&#782;i&#875;&#771;&#869;&#808;n&#878;&#784;&#778;g&#788;&#849;&#774;&#785;&#865; &#855;&#864;d&#874;&#849;&#820;a&#842;&#775;&#774;&#831;&#871;&#780;&#843;&#823;s&#834;&#835;&#784;&#780;&#781;&#783;&#824; &#768;&#829;&#870;&#780;&#833;B&#834;&#775;&#835;&#878;&#787;&#869;&#830;&#860;i&#830;&#855;&#876;&#872;&#873;&#866;l&#874;&#859;&#782;&#788;d&#836;&#782;


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm iwas hat nich gefunzt >_<



Und was? D:


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und was? D:


bild  
hm aber bei petersburg... naja wayne


----------



## Dropz (9. Februar 2011)

moin


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> bild
> hm aber bei petersburg... naja wayne



Du bist halt fail


----------



## Luminesce (9. Februar 2011)

wow latenz
20ms (standort)
1180ms (welt)
oO?

hm.. plötzlich ist es 19 und 35.


----------



## Dominau (9. Februar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Slh7BAg_Fc




Ich seh sie Live!


----------



## Petersburg (9. Februar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> [video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=5Slh7BAg_Fc[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



S&#829;&#850;&#874;&#770;&#778;&#781;&#777;&#856;&#856;&#1161;o&#777;&#782;&#780;&#772;&#778;&#856;&#795;l&#834;&#878;&#874;&#849;&#878;&#830;&#874;&#844;&#795;&#856;l&#867;&#772;&#869;&#836;&#842;&#779;&#778;&#777;&#795;t&#769;&#785;&#876;&#830;&#777;&#863;&#856;&#795;e&#775;&#843;&#777;&#875;&#773;&#849;&#794;&#835;&#861; &#873;&#849;&#776;&#776;&#784;&#794;&#860;&#824;Z&#873;&#878;&#835;&#831;&#875;a&#843;&#867;&#835;&#824;&#856;&#823;l&#783;&#778;&#870;&#849;&#775;&#784;&#832;&#807;&#789;g&#829;&#794;&#773;&#870;&#871;&#785;&#778;&#856;&#821;o&#772;&#836;&#778;&#873;&#849;&#794;&#779;&#785;&#863;&#1161; &#855;&#868;&#855;&#788;&#871;&#861;&#860;&#821;n&#770;&#771;&#850;&#780;&#877;&#869;&#835;&#838;i&#776;&#773;&#772;&#807;&#824;&#795;c&#779;&#783;&#877;&#847;h&#830;&#777;&#836;&#876;&#770;&#773;&#872;&#879;&#860;&#832;t&#776;&#863; &#849;&#776;b&#855;&#834;&#865;i&#879;&#787;&#785;&#831;&#871;&#871;&#856;&#832;s&#877;&#787;&#873;&#871;&#860; &#788;&#778;&#843;&#770;&#787;&#873;&#783;&#849;&#838;&#832;&#801;d&#875;&#830;&#859;&#1161;&#802;a&#875;&#878;&#771;&#782;&#834;&#876;&#780;&#774;&#847;h&#850;&#829;&#787;&#849;&#777;&#877;&#794;&#786;i&#871;&#876;&#784;&#870;&#774;&#871;&#838;&#795;&#820;&#847;n&#836;&#875;&#870;&#863;&#801;&#847; &#836;&#780;&#783;&#844;&#878;&#872;&#855;a&#778;&#771;&#862;u&#842;&#868;&#844;&#770;&#780;&#785;&#842;&#821;&#823;&#860;f&#829;&#850;&#868;&#872;&#843;&#850;&#868;&#874;&#779;&#863;t&#875;&#788;&#787;&#780;&#850;&#848;&#847;&#807;a&#771;&#777;&#843;&#867;&#869;&#786;&#773;&#876;u&#779;&#867;&#859;&#874;&#824;c&#771;&#843;&#869;&#856;&#863;h&#871;&#879;&#870;&#784;&#780;&#775;&#786;&#1161;&#856;&#822;e&#836;&#878;&#820;n&#777;&#795;.&#855;&#869;&#859;&#850;&#779;&#783;&#836;&#824;


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Was ist bei Petersburg kaputt gegangen?


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

na ihr!

ich vermiss olliruh langsam ihn scheint mein signaturvorschlag nich gefallen zu haben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (9. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Was ist bei Petersburg kaputt gegangen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Wtf?!


----------



## Dropz (9. Februar 2011)

hä? ich hab angst


----------



## Olliruh (9. Februar 2011)

Nabend Dudes :3


----------



## Petersburg (9. Februar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> hä? ich hab angst






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

na olli


----------



## Olliruh (9. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Bear Grylls &#9829;


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

oh man bombe ausm 2. weltkrieg mitten in der innenstadt entdeckt das gibts auch nur in frankfurt...

olliruh gefällt dir mein wappen nich?


----------



## Petersburg (9. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Bear Grylls &#9829;



Z&#849;&#768;&#782;&#769;&#875;&#780;&#768;&#870;&#777;&#855;&#874;&#1161;&#824;&#817;&#799;&#798;&#828;&#800;&#837;&#811;&#839;&#809;&#818;&#819;&#845;&#797;&#857;&#837;a&#872;&#875;&#774;&#855;&#794;&#795;&#866;&#825;&#797;&#827;l&#794;&#787;&#871;&#788;&#787;&#838;&#784;&#775;&#784;&#867;&#868;&#834;&#865;&#801;&#860;&#795;&#828;&#817;&#819;&#813;&#793;&#793;&#845;g&#879;&#836;&#879;&#878;&#877;&#838;&#831;&#869;&#768;&#843;&#873;&#876;&#838;&#856;&#866;&#827;&#814;&#797;&#819;&#791;&#811;&#805;&#815;&#839;&#790;&#817;&#827;&#809;o&#785;&#874;&#784;&#780;&#869;&#775;&#785;&#775;&#861;&#1161;&#847;&#810;&#828;&#816;&#851;&#858;&#804;&#828;&#852;&#857;&#851;&#827; &#778;&#774;&#829;&#830;&#872;&#777;&#873;&#834;&#769;&#834;&#779;&#807;&#824;&#807;&#861;&#792;&#857;&#826;&#790;&#825;&#837;&#810;&#798;&#826;&#799;&#857;&#858;&#800;&#790;&#852;&#818;&#790;&#791;<&#859;&#775;&#787;&#785;&#776;&#868;&#842;&#855;&#830;&#863;&#824;&#846;&#839;&#809;&#790;&#798;&#816;3&#772;&#784;&#830;&#842;&#873;&#772;&#879;&#878;&#834;&#844;&#776;&#780;&#871;&#872;&#874;&#860;&#866;&#793;&#803;&#813;&#803;&#853;&#858;&#810;&#825;&#857;&#845;&#813;&#800;&#812;


----------



## Olliruh (9. Februar 2011)

ego *enrage*

wo wohnst du nochmal ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ego *enrage*
> 
> wo wohnst du nochmal ?


Bitte,bitte, lass das nicht ernstgemeint sein...


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ego *enrage*
> 
> wo wohnst du nochmal ?




das weißte doch oder darf man dieses wort bei euch seit dem 6:0 untergang nich mehr in den mund nehmen


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Warum? Übers Internet drohen ist doch gut


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ego *enrage*
> 
> wo wohnst du nochmal ?



*kopf--->tisch*


----------



## Dropz (9. Februar 2011)

wer ist zalgo?^^


----------



## Petersburg (9. Februar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> wer ist zalgo?^^



S&#769;&#794;&#770;&#777;&#867;&#879;&#877;&#874;&#870;&#778;&#866;&#847;&#816;&#810;&#840;&#828;&#799;&#798;&#811;&#827;&#827;&#825;&#851;&#790;&#819;&#817;a&#773;&#850;&#878;&#781;&#781;&#876;&#773;&#788;&#838;&#874;&#877;&#849;&#870;&#774;&#872;&#785;&#772;&#844;&#861;&#1161;&#847;&#792;&#857;&#811;&#816;&#796;&#837;&#792;&#854;&#827;&#840;&#805;&#796;&#805;g&#850;&#868;&#783;&#788;&#862;&#801;&#802;&#864;&#857;&#797;&#798;&#792;&#840;&#799;&#857;&#812;&#825;&#798;&#816;&#827;&#852;&#852;&#858;&#817;&#799;&#853; &#787;&#850;&#774;&#843;&#769;&#870;&#859;&#855;&#774;&#878;&#855;&#872;&#781;&#842;&#866;&#832;&#839;&#846;&#841;&#858;&#846;&#811;&#841;&#792;&#853;&#845;&#817;i&#875;&#785;&#850;&#867;&#879;&#838;&#830;&#794;&#849;&#774;&#823;&#866;&#795;&#860;&#809;&#857;&#815;&#793;&#818;&#827;&#805;&#810;&#837;&#853;&#857;&#819;&#854;&#817;c&#776;&#787;&#773;&#850;&#877;&#874;&#788;&#829;&#843;&#855;&#835;&#808;&#802;&#823;&#863;&#818;&#854;&#828;&#854;&#816;&#846;&#825;&#819;&#854;&#815;&#799;&#858;&#813;&#792;&#803;&#828;&#797;h&#776;&#787;&#770;&#830;&#870;&#781;&#831;&#869;&#788;&#861;&#828;&#818;&#854;&#815;&#804;&#812;&#816;&#812;&#815;&#811;&#798;&#851;&#811;&#858; &#785;&#777;&#874;&#830;&#820;&#832;&#799;&#813;&#839;&#796;&#813;&#816;&#858;&#851;&#799;d&#872;&#835;&#829;&#779;&#848;&#870;&#848;&#784;&#779;&#835;&#772;&#769;&#778;&#782;&#821;&#824;&#791;&#819;&#803;&#837;&#804;&#826;&#810;&#792;&#837;&#825;&#803;&#812;&#818;&#796;&#796;&#816;&#846;i&#831;&#867;&#776;&#771;&#775;&#775;&#782;&#859;&#850;&#878;&#770;&#770;&#775;&#831;&#864;&#807;&#821;&#861;&#810;&#792;&#810;r&#879;&#776;&#838;&#878;&#870;&#850;&#778;&#782;&#785;&#829;&#844;&#834;&#870;&#834;&#842;&#821;&#801;&#865;&#861;&#821;&#826;&#798;&#814;&#825;&#839;&#817;&#809;&#793; &#878;&#876;&#769;&#768;&#859;&#835;&#866;&#861;&#800;&#818;&#846;&#803;&#796;&#846;n&#780;&#775;&#879;&#783;&#831;&#794;&#868;&#878;&#780;&#868;&#774;&#871;&#807;&#789;&#793;&#828;&#800;&#811;&#812;&#858;&#818;&#825;&#817;&#825;&#857;&#817;&#840;&#840;&#828;&#797;i&#781;&#844;&#829;&#785;&#848;&#847;&#863;&#808;&#810;&#804;&#793;&#846;&#837;&#815;&#815;&#806;c&#871;&#878;&#875;&#879;&#836;&#835;&#769;&#842;&#776;&#780;&#877;&#773;&#835;&#832;&#820;&#847;&#828;&#837;&#819;&#857;&#805;&#837;&#812;&#811;h&#876;&#836;&#784;&#778;&#843;&#864;&#833;&#800;&#790;&#792;&#846;&#793;&#810;&#806;&#791;&#811;&#818;&#809;t&#869;&#783;&#848;&#834;&#773;&#877;&#844;&#849;&#785;&#876;&#878;&#872;&#784;&#842;&#847;&#862;&#808;&#821;&#822;&#825;&#792;&#814;&#804;&#826;&#796; &#787;&#782;&#794;&#874;&#874;&#871;&#831;&#844;&#820;&#851;&#815;&#857;&#804;&#839;&#815;&#816;:&#834;&#782;&#838;&#781;&#785;&#821;&#821;&#824;&#792;&#793;&#827;&#812;&#854;&#827;&#852;&#841;&#826;&#852;&#803;&#813;&#827;&#791;&#827;&#812;&#800;P&#777;&#778;&#872;&#778;&#868;&#876;&#875;&#768;&#773;&#784;&#769;&#788;&#843;&#781;&#838;&#872;&#871;&#863;&#862;&#811;&#814;&#804;&#814;&#857;&#839;&#851;&#846;&#811;&#857;&#853;&#815;&#809;

.


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

Kann ein Mod mal Petersburg diese hässliche Sachen wegnehmen? D:


----------



## Petersburg (9. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann ein Mod mal Petersburg diese hässliche Sachen wegnehmen? D:



Warum das? D:


----------



## Dropz (9. Februar 2011)

doch :x


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Warum das? D:



Weil es hässlich ist. D:


----------



## Olliruh (9. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil es hässlich ist. D:



Na und ? 
Der Mod wirft dich doch auch nicht raus D:











[Spaß]


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Na und ?
> Der Mod wirft dich doch auch nicht raus D:



Du müsstest als erstes fliegen wegen Dummheit.

Beweist ja deine Frage an Ego...


----------



## Dropz (9. Februar 2011)

Ich bin mal im Bett  Viel Spaß ( hehe ) noch


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Die neuen himym Folgen sind so gut


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Die neuen himym Folgen sind so gut



Ab und an ein bisschen zu viel Barney-Aspekt. Auch wenn er das Aushängeschild ist, sollte man das nicht überdrehen.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Die neuen himym Folgen sind so gut



definitiv ja :3


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Schon, aber es ist noch nicht nervig geworden. 
Das Baby Schwein ist aber wirklich super


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Das Baby Schwein ist aber wirklich super



Das Schwein sieht aus, als wär es halb tot D: aber süß :X


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du müsstest als erstes fliegen wegen Dummheit.
> 
> Beweist ja deine Frage an Ego...




Ich dachte das war ne rethorische Frage.
Na dann rate mal Olli hier ein Tipp 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Halb tot ist gut, ich würd eher sagen unecht aber es ist so gott verdammt süß


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Halb tot ist gut, ich würd eher sagen unecht aber es ist so gott verdammt süß



Das Schwein war und ist echt!!1111111


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Wenn das nicht mal ab und an seine Nase bewegt hätte, hätte ich es für unecht gehalten :S


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht mal ab und an seine Nase bewegt hätte, hätte ich es für unecht gehalten :S



Schau in den Spiegel - du bist auch unecht, würdest du nicht deine Nase bewegen D:


----------



## Olliruh (9. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich dachte das war ne rethorische Frage.



Es war eine rethorische Frage [...]


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Pff, ich wäre auch echt, wenn ich nicht mal meine Augen bewegen würde!


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

ooch der arme italiener bekommt zum 4. mal keinen elfer oooohhh xD


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Pff, ich wäre auch echt, wenn ich nicht mal meine Augen bewegen würde!



Nein, würdest du nicht. Du hast viele Ähnlichkeiten mit den Schwein. Es ist nicht die Niedlichkeit D:


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Gleichfalls


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Gleichfalls



Hier passt eindeutig nur noch: FU!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Aber..aber.. du hast es als erster gesagt :<


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Aber..aber.. du hast es als erster gesagt :<



Du hast mich aber tief getroffen


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Dein FU hat mich zutiefst verletzt! Ich..ich werde nun weinen und die letzte himym Folge gucken :<


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Dein FU hat mich zutiefst verletzt! Ich..ich werde nun weinen und die letzte himym Folge gucken :<



Du weinst doch nie


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

vielleicht muss ich ja weinen wenn ihr so gemein zueinander seit. 

dann wird aus 
Ego --> Emo


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Stimmt. Aber es ist schon hart, eine Woche auf die nächsten Folgen warten zu müssen


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber es ist schon hart, eine Woche auf die nächsten Folgen warten zu müssen



Tja, dafür laufen halt vier Folgen am Stück ^.^


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

tja man kann auch auf englisch gucken. da muss man gar nich warten und dann is es nochmal doppelt so lustig 

oder man muss warten aber guckt folgen die es hier in deutschland noch lange nicht geben wird 

razyl wann bitte soll denn englische woche sein


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, dafür laufen halt vier Folgen am Stück ^.^



Das ist nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein :'(


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> razyl wann bitte soll denn englische woche sein



Siehe Fußballthread?! 



DER schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein :'(



Och, wein doch nicht...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Ich muss mich jetzt noch an den letzten Minuten erfreuen Q_Q


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Ich muss mich jetzt noch an den letzten Minuten erfreuen Q_Q



Und dann ne Woche weinen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Oder im Internet gucken


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Oder im Internet gucken



Die gleichen Folgen nochma? :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Oder die neueren Folgen :<


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Oder die neueren Folgen :<



Kannst doch gar kein englisch...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Ach, ich hab schon so viel auf Englisch geguckt, da werd ich das auch hinkriegen!


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Ach, ich hab schon so viel auf Englisch geguckt, da werd ich das auch hinkriegen!



Das ist aber auch mit Ton D:


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Wie auch sonst? Ich wollte nicht Lippen lesen :S


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

naja bei so serien haste viele wortwitze und so wo man auch umgangssprache beherrschen sollte sonst machts keinen spaß


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Ich bin zwar nicht der beste in Englisch aber das sollte ich schon hinkriegen ;>


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht der beste in Englisch aber das sollte ich schon hinkriegen ;>



Er hat es schon aufgegeben.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Um dich zu zitieren: FU!

:<<<


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Um dich zu zitieren: FU!
> 
> :<<<



Zitier mich nicht


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Februar 2011)

Dann zitier ich halt Lod, der hat das auch schonmal benutzt!


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Dann zitier ich halt Lod, der hat das auch schonmal benutzt!



LoD kennt solche bösen Wörter nicht!


----------



## Luminesce (10. Februar 2011)

Du und deine Fragen beim Kennenlernspiel, da dauerts immer n Weilchen bis sich jemand getraut zu antworten


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

haha ja hoffe ja immer das du antwortest 

ja nee hab ich mir auch grad gedacht aber mir fällt nix anderes ein nur so ein zeug xD


----------



## Luminesce (10. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> haha ja hoffe ja immer das du antwortest
> 
> ja nee hab ich mir auch grad gedacht aber mir fällt nix anderes ein nur so ein zeug xD



Die Fragen die du stellst sind ja ganz gut, allerdings nimmt mich deine Antwort auch ganz wunder *g*


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

ja männer antworten bei sowas doch meißt mit irgendnem käse ^^

sag ma musst du nich früh raus morgen?


----------



## Luminesce (10. Februar 2011)

Hab fast den ganzen Februar frei, sind aber keine Ferien, dauert noch 1 Woche bis meine Schule wieder anfängt.
Wieso bist du noch nicht im Bettchen?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

hm kann nur nich schlafen bin hellwach. hab dabei muss ich morgen früh was erledigen und für ne klausur lernen...

aber hab heut mittlerweile ne schlaftablette mit ner schmerztablette verwechselt und deshalb den halben tag geschlafen. war leider auch noch die letzte das is so dämlich


----------



## Luminesce (10. Februar 2011)

ich bin todmüde und werde mich nun nach einem bg schlafen legen 


Fernsehn, Milch trinken oder ein lahmes Buch lesen macht mich immer ganz müde.. vll hilft das


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

hm fernseh guck ich nie, milch mag ich nich und lahme bücher hab ich keine.
lerne grad daher sind die bücher allein deswegen schon von interesse 

aber trotzdem danke. werd noch was essem das macht mich jedenfalls meißtens müde... 

dann schlaf du mal, gute nacht!
ich brauch das hier xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Du magst allgemein keine Milchprodukte.
Nabend'


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

wow du kennst mich langsam recht gut 

und keinen fisch...

und wie lief's erzähl


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Hmn? Heute war nur Fuba gucken und Schocken inner Stammkneipe angesagt 
Schreib aber nebenbei grad noch mit ihr.. geht, wenn es was wird, dann was ernstes *brr*


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

schocken? is das euer dorf slang? 

ach echt? aja und wie siehts aus schon gequatscht? was is jetzt? was ernsteres is doch gut dann kommste mal wieder auf den boden der 
tatsachen zurück xD

haste sie in der kiste gehabt?


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Sex macht als Krüppel nichtmal mehr halb soviel spaß, ich fands jedenfalls deutlich lustiger als ich mich richtig bewegen konnte.
Ja ist auch ganz gut, jedenfalls ist meine Bude dann immer ordentlich und sauber (weil ich für sie aufräume, jetzt nix chauvinistisches denken, danke). Aber mal sehen, steht noch nicht ganz fest.

Schocken ist ein Würfelspiel


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

aso... kenn ich nich... ^^

aja wie alt ist die und so? lass dir doch nich alles aus der nase ziehen... 

hm naja das erste ma mit der in der kiste gewesen... hm... naka sofern das jetzt zur gewohnheit wird würd ich ma sagen noch 1-2 wochen schätzen... so war's bei mir immer jedenfalls


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Ja ne, die Frage ist eher generell ob wir bzw. ich das zu ner Beziehung ausbauen wollen.
Ich mag sie, wirklich und das ist schon selten das ich nen Mädel - vorallem so schnell - so mag.

Sie ist 21, ich 22.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

ach lol also sie will nur du drückst dich oder wie? ^^

mein gott mehr als schief gehen kann's nich... 

naja aber allzu privates musst du ja auch nich hier im forum breittreten jetzt 

also iiich geh spätestens um halb 4 schlafen... glaub ich...


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Mach ich auch nicht, jetzt hau ich eh ab.
Wollte dir auch als nächstes vorwerfern das du das wohl interessant findest :>

Ne drücken nicht, ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das so läuft wie ich das gern hätte, aber dein Spruch sagt eig. fast alles nötige.

Bla bla bla, gute Nacht! :>


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

uuuuuund FIRST 
Guten Morgen!

Deathstyle du brauchst kein Foto du hast doch bald wieder Sex mit nem echten Menschen und nich mehr alleine denke ich


----------



## Olliruh (10. Februar 2011)

Nicht first


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

huuuch


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Verrückter Mongo, als bräucht ich dafür ein Foto von dir wenn ich zwei Klicks von tausenden Pornofilmen entfernt bin (hi, Internet any1)


----------



## Olliruh (10. Februar 2011)

Next !!


----------



## Petersburg (10. Februar 2011)

A&#775;&#873;&#782;&#778;&#859;&#874;&#777;&#859;&#802;&#795;&#860;&#806;&#846;&#815;&#809;&#790;&#845;&#818;&#796;&#813;l&#874;&#847;&#802;&#841;&#793;o&#782;&#781;&#788;&#869;&#778;&#861;&#815;&#817;&#812;h&#777;&#778;&#794;&#801;&#839;&#825;&#846;&#805;&#857;&#812;&#792;a&#844;&#776;&#776;&#879;&#847;&#802;&#839;&#811; &#787;&#867;&#831;&#775;&#849;&#785;&#823;&#802;&#793;&#857;N&#874;&#859;&#850;&#771;&#874;&#831;&#836;&#808;&#819;&#841;&#817;&#803;&#811;&#858;&#828;a&#776;&#775;&#870;&#774;&#860;&#795;&#861;&#857;&#793;&#799;&#800;&#846;&#818;&#792;c&#872;&#778;&#788;&#831;&#878;&#860;&#811;&#813;h&#782;&#768;&#868;&#838;&#774;&#844;&#866;&#789;&#852;&#846;&#812;&#793;&#819;&#837;t&#788;&#842;&#873;&#774;&#774;&#878;&#865;&#866;&#852;&#791;&#852;&#811;&#798;&#816;&#790;s&#783;&#775;&#773;&#783;&#778;&#778;&#828;&#825;&#813;&#814;&#817;&#854;&#851;c&#773;&#868;&#843;&#848;&#787;&#832;&#856;&#806;&#841;&#828;&#790;h&#781;&#850;&#849;&#787;&#783;&#781;&#831;&#820;&#862;&#818;&#811;&#818;&#797;w&#781;&#829;&#867;&#829;&#848;&#870;&#869;&#871;&#822;&#837;&#810;&#793;ä&#786;&#844;&#781;&#842;&#777;&#777;&#794;&#811;&#793;&#810;&#839;&#815;&#839;&#852;r&#769;&#785;&#780;&#770;&#775;&#773;&#874;&#849;&#812;&#790;&#798;&#814;&#851;&#845;&#858;&#790;m&#831;&#834;&#778;&#786;&#777;&#787;&#869;&#771;&#856;&#833;&#851;&#793;&#797;e&#873;&#777;&#829;&#842;&#770;&#850;&#776;&#827;&#816;&#791;&#841;r&#859;&#836;&#785;&#834;&#780;&#770;&#774;&#789;&#860;&#808;&#793;&#796;!&#834;&#784;&#872;&#786;&#850;&#829;&#875;&#873;&#783;&#821;&#791;&#798;


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Aloha Nachtschwärmer?
Ich finde 21 Uhr ist noch sehr weit von der "Nacht" entfernt, jedenfalls von meiner Definition dieser.

Außerdem kann man das voll scheiße lesen! ;D


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

deathstyle sowas attraktives findest du gar nich im internet


----------



## Petersburg (10. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Aloha Nachtschwärmer?
> Ich finde 21 Uhr ist noch sehr weit von der "Nacht" entfernt, jedenfalls von meiner Definition dieser.
> 
> Außerdem kann man das voll scheiße lesen! ;D



D&#843;&#830;&#836;&#820;&#864;&#858;&#817;a&#777;&#772;&#781;&#785;&#859;&#860;&#865;&#840;&#828;&#806;&#828;&#845;&#798;s&#855;&#859;&#878;&#833;&#854;&#840;&#841;&#797;&#816;&#810; &#774;&#835;&#777;&#794;&#835;&#807;&#822;&#814;&#796;&#839;&#814;&#857;&#846;&#825;&#818;i&#879;&#875;&#831;&#864;&#813;&#819;&#811;&#858;&#817;&#796;&#811;&#798;&#826;s&#849;&#869;&#784;&#868;&#780;&#801;&#821;&#814;t&#830;&#836;&#769;&#838;&#833;&#820;&#827;&#812;&#852;&#798;&#845;&#827;&#812;&#826; &#779;&#788;&#859;&#871;&#838;&#772;&#871;&#822;&#821;&#846;&#837;&#815;d&#781;&#782;&#849;&#778;&#803;&#839;&#805;&#814;&#837;o&#879;&#878;&#783;&#871;&#848;&#770;&#872;&#831;&#830;&#862;&#863;&#826;c&#859;&#808;&#1161;&#1161;&#817;&#793;&#827;&#804;h&#835;&#768;&#829;&#871;&#771;&#785;&#866;&#856;&#799; &#848;&#875;&#784;&#836;&#834;&#830;&#876;&#862;&#797;&#837;&#851;&#811;&#809;&#816;d&#772;&#836;&#808;&#820;&#810;&#790;&#851;e&#775;&#807;&#856;&#800;&#841;&#793;r&#867;&#774;&#779;&#772;&#774;&#785;&#807;&#866;&#827;&#791;&#791;&#793;&#793;&#798;&#792; &#871;&#868;&#774;&#832;&#837;&#828;&#858;&#819;&#840;S&#835;&#849;&#782;&#786;&#873;&#846;&#792;&#853;&#815;&#793;&#798;i&#878;&#784;&#867;&#842;&#776;&#808;&#864;&#817;&#800;&#818;&#846;&#793;&#810;&#818;n&#875;&#777;&#808;&#823;&#837;&#846;&#826;&#803;n&#785;&#863;&#801;&#853;&#857;&#805; &#769;&#794;&#836;&#875;&#869;&#769;&#786;&#865;&#821;&#824;&#827;&#797;d&#780;&#849;&#868;&#787;&#850;&#856;&#858;&#845;&#816;&#804;&#858;&#837;e&#873;&#830;&#873;&#869;&#774;&#836;&#831;&#844;&#833;&#861;&#832;&#841;&#805;&#826;&#852;&#846;&#804;r&#849;&#769;&#1161;&#822;&#819;&#851;&#825;&#800; &#876;&#785;&#855;&#774;&#868;&#842;&#863;&#833;&#793;&#851;&#813;&#828;&#797;&#816;&#812;S&#768;&#848;&#842;&#771;&#879;&#871;&#810;&#839;&#815;&#852;&#815;a&#778;&#773;&#769;&#788;&#772;&#864;&#866;&#861;&#811;&#840;&#796;&#851;&#815;&#791;c&#770;&#835;&#836;&#786;&#830;&#773;&#783;&#820;&#798;h&#859;&#855;&#878;&#855;&#775;&#784;&#776;&#831;&#802;&#820;&#796;&#858;&#814;&#809;&#817;&#851;&#828;&#813;e&#875;&#850;&#844;&#838;&#769;&#856;&#820;&#845;&#813;&#853;&#799;&#799;&#812;&#811;&#800;


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> deathstyle sowas attraktives findest du gar nich im internet



Top!


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> D&#843;&#830;&#836;&#820;&#864;&#858;&#817;a&#777;&#772;&#781;&#785;&#859;&#860;&#865;&#840;&#828;&#806;&#828;&#845;&#798;s&#855;&#859;&#878;&#833;&#854;&#840;&#841;&#797;&#816;&#810; &#774;&#835;&#777;&#794;&#835;&#807;&#822;&#814;&#796;&#839;&#814;&#857;&#846;&#825;&#818;i&#879;&#875;&#831;&#864;&#813;&#819;&#811;&#858;&#817;&#796;&#811;&#798;&#826;s&#849;&#869;&#784;&#868;&#780;&#801;&#821;&#814;t&#830;&#836;&#769;&#838;&#833;&#820;&#827;&#812;&#852;&#798;&#845;&#827;&#812;&#826; &#779;&#788;&#859;&#871;&#838;&#772;&#871;&#822;&#821;&#846;&#837;&#815;d&#781;&#782;&#849;&#778;&#803;&#839;&#805;&#814;&#837;o&#879;&#878;&#783;&#871;&#848;&#770;&#872;&#831;&#830;&#862;&#863;&#826;c&#859;&#808;&#1161;&#1161;&#817;&#793;&#827;&#804;h&#835;&#768;&#829;&#871;&#771;&#785;&#866;&#856;&#799; &#848;&#875;&#784;&#836;&#834;&#830;&#876;&#862;&#797;&#837;&#851;&#811;&#809;&#816;d&#772;&#836;&#808;&#820;&#810;&#790;&#851;e&#775;&#807;&#856;&#800;&#841;&#793;r&#867;&#774;&#779;&#772;&#774;&#785;&#807;&#866;&#827;&#791;&#791;&#793;&#793;&#798;&#792; &#871;&#868;&#774;&#832;&#837;&#828;&#858;&#819;&#840;S&#835;&#849;&#782;&#786;&#873;&#846;&#792;&#853;&#815;&#793;&#798;i&#878;&#784;&#867;&#842;&#776;&#808;&#864;&#817;&#800;&#818;&#846;&#793;&#810;&#818;n&#875;&#777;&#808;&#823;&#837;&#846;&#826;&#803;n&#785;&#863;&#801;&#853;&#857;&#805; &#769;&#794;&#836;&#875;&#869;&#769;&#786;&#865;&#821;&#824;&#827;&#797;d&#780;&#849;&#868;&#787;&#850;&#856;&#858;&#845;&#816;&#804;&#858;&#837;e&#873;&#830;&#873;&#869;&#774;&#836;&#831;&#844;&#833;&#861;&#832;&#841;&#805;&#826;&#852;&#846;&#804;r&#849;&#769;&#1161;&#822;&#819;&#851;&#825;&#800; &#876;&#785;&#855;&#774;&#868;&#842;&#863;&#833;&#793;&#851;&#813;&#828;&#797;&#816;&#812;S&#768;&#848;&#842;&#771;&#879;&#871;&#810;&#839;&#815;&#852;&#815;a&#778;&#773;&#769;&#788;&#772;&#864;&#866;&#861;&#811;&#840;&#796;&#851;&#815;&#791;c&#770;&#835;&#836;&#786;&#830;&#773;&#783;&#820;&#798;h&#859;&#855;&#878;&#855;&#775;&#784;&#776;&#831;&#802;&#820;&#796;&#858;&#814;&#809;&#817;&#851;&#828;&#813;e&#875;&#850;&#844;&#838;&#769;&#856;&#820;&#845;&#813;&#853;&#799;&#799;&#812;&#811;&#800;



Pah!

@ego: Jaja klar


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

tja was glaubst du denn


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube das du das beweisen musst.

Ich bin müde eh. -.-


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

hm komisch... ich glaube das ich ma gar nix muss 

dann geh schlafen weichei


----------



## Petersburg (10. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> hm komisch... ich glaube das ich ma gar nix muss
> 
> dann geh schlafen weichei



S&#834;&#835;&#873;&#829;&#779;&#783;&#777;&#769;&#864;&#863;&#847;&#833;&#801;&#825;&#840;&#858;&#815;&#815;&#826;&#854;&#797;&#827;&#826;&#811;&#826;&#813;&#792;&#817;&#798;&#853;&#825;c&#780;&#875;&#868;&#860;&#833;&#845;&#791;&#858;&#851;&#791;h&#874;&#786;&#871;&#834;&#850;&#849;&#877;&#776;&#824;&#833;&#860;&#822;&#866;&#811;&#815;&#800;&#857;&#804;&#846;l&#879;&#783;&#775;&#838;&#772;&#779;&#785;&#786;&#876;&#770;&#874;&#859;&#859;&#779;&#876;&#878;&#877;&#822;&#820;&#862;&#792;&#800;&#857;&#840;&#800;&#825;&#840;&#851;&#803;&#803;&#809;&#852;&#846;&#792;a&#872;&#835;&#831;&#830;&#770;&#876;&#769;&#780;&#775;&#824;&#832;&#865;&#807;&#832;&#851;&#816;&#846;&#799;&#800;&#845;&#815;&#858;&#813;&#804;&#805;&#793;&#825;&#826;f&#843;&#830;&#786;&#776;&#855;&#787;&#776;&#773;&#779;&#833;&#795;&#823;&#808;&#865;&#818;&#827;&#811;&#840;&#854;&#854;&#839;&#854;&#797;&#846;&#854;e&#777;&#774;&#868;&#879;&#842;&#859;&#877;&#875;&#848;&#879;&#868;&#787;&#873;&#872;&#776;&#869;&#820;&#789;&#809;&#852;&#799;&#796;&#811;&#851;&#857;&#796;&#814;&#793;&#790;&#819;&#796;&#840;n&#877;&#785;&#831;&#870;&#842;&#779;&#849;&#787;&#876;&#870;&#850;&#855;&#776;&#850;&#843;&#807;&#795;&#865;&#805;&#828;&#854;&#837;&#809;&#828;&#852;&#817;&#809;&#797;&#800;&#851;&#839;&#812;&#798; &#870;&#787;&#878;&#786;&#774;&#868;&#836;&#834;&#835;&#875;&#838;&#856;&#822;&#863;&#832;&#796;&#806;&#818;&#854;&#800;&#827;&#852;&#800;&#826;&#806;&#853;&#812;&#817;&#817;&#796;i&#830;&#787;&#778;&#836;&#876;&#829;&#785;&#782;&#843;&#859;&#868;&#869;&#871;&#782;&#829;&#875;&#872;&#833;&#862;&#822;&#826;&#790;&#792;&#816;&#857;&#837;s&#785;&#872;&#771;&#859;&#771;&#844;&#850;&#867;&#829;&#844;&#842;&#785;&#785;&#829;&#859;&#808;&#1161;&#860;&#846;&#857;&#819;&#815;&#803;&#818;&#818;&#803;&#845;&#828;&#837;&#851;&#798;&#806;&#837;t&#776;&#830;&#877;&#779;&#838;&#775;&#868;&#879;&#786;&#782;&#785;&#869;&#868;&#869;&#795;&#861;&#856;&#861;&#808;&#841;&#797;&#815;&#791;&#852;&#815;&#828;&#791; &#844;&#842;&#778;&#876;&#874;&#768;&#869;&#769;&#879;&#835;&#787;&#771;&#875;&#784;&#807;&#820;&#793;&#840;&#828;&#796;&#858;&#812;&#837;&#809;&#813;&#816;&#845;&#853;&#809;f&#843;&#838;&#878;&#867;&#777;&#769;&#874;&#787;&#821;&#832;&#846;&#814;&#846;&#812;&#800;&#804;&#839;&#819;&#837;&#796;&#851;&#792;&#826;&#815;&#809;&#839;&#841;&#806;ü&#831;&#779;&#771;&#873;&#868;&#788;&#871;&#875;&#835;&#859;&#849;&#860;&#862;&#822;&#819;&#790;&#841;&#840;&#818;&#840;&#845;&#840;&#793;&#812;&#813;&#813;&#806;&#857;&#810;&#819;&#791;&#817;r&#778;&#774;&#782;&#849;&#838;&#795;&#863;&#821;&#841;&#852;&#853;&#828;&#854;&#810;&#803;&#793;&#792;&#796;&#805; &#794;&#778;&#787;&#870;&#783;&#784;&#878;&#775;&#844;&#784;&#877;&#873;&#831;&#860;&#809;&#809;&#854;&#793;&#813;N&#849;&#829;&#829;&#786;&#865;&#795;&#802;&#801;&#791;&#790;&#818;&#857;&#798;&#819;&#796;o&#870;&#785;&#774;&#868;&#838;&#771;&#835;&#843;&#769;&#774;&#772;&#776;&#835;&#778;&#856;&#823;&#861;&#864;&#791;&#796;&#817;&#814;&#815;&#812;&#816;&#845;&#797;&#813;&#817;&#798;o&#874;&#873;&#834;&#781;&#842;&#779;&#784;&#1161;&#801;&#832;&#817;&#805;&#816;&#796;&#854;&#815;&#810;&#798;&#828;&#826;&#790;&#813;&#854;b&#877;&#782;&#872;&#836;&#872;&#838;&#787;&#772;&#788;&#771;&#823;&#861;&#816;&#845;&#837;&#818;s&#783;&#876;&#776;&#870;&#836;&#776;&#849;&#878;&#768;&#770;&#834;&#783;&#870;&#849;&#801;&#795;&#791;&#827;&#812;&#806;&#799;&#851;&#853;&#804;&#839;&#818;&#818;&#828;&#828;&#803; 


&#8364;: Übersetzt - Schlafen ist für Noobs


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

petersburg ich kann dein gespamme eh nich lesen mein handy stellt da nur kästchen dar...

oder mein belanglosigkeits-filter ist angesprungen das kann auch sein


----------



## Petersburg (10. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> petersburg ich kann dein gespamme eh nich lesen mein handy stellt da nur kästchen dar...
> 
> oder mein belanglosigkeits-filter ist angesprungen das kann auch sein



Zwischen den Kästchen sollten buchstaben stehen, die ergeben... worte :O


----------



## Soladra (10. Februar 2011)

huhu


----------



## H2OTest (10. Februar 2011)

Haha  das neue mgm Video ist ja ma geil xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Pckdck5ZzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und btw wie heißt das lied? 
edit hat sich erledigt


----------



## Petersburg (10. Februar 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> huhu



D&#790;&#816;&#813;&#816;&#806;i&#848;&#871;&#829;&#783;c&#836;&#838;h&#874;&#829;&#776;&#872;&#781;&#828; &#774;&#850;&#777;&#781;&#870;&#879;&#852;&#811;&#806;&#851;g&#772;&#770;&#780;&#834;&#850;&#839;&#853;i&#855;&#785;&#829;&#836;&#800;&#845;b&#794;&#769;&#842;&#871;&#836;&#775;t&#776;&#817;&#803;&#857;&#816;s&#829;&#868;&#844;&#779;&#831;&#769;&#835;&#817;&#815; &#843;&#768;&#775;h&#858;&#793;&#840;&#851;&#815;i&#867;&#871;&#879;&#784;e&#773;&#842;&#844;&#830;&#769;&#769;&#817;&#826;&#839;&#819;&#809;&#858;&#854;r &#785;&#773;&#871;&#831;&#769;&#768;&#849;&#809;&#792;&#799;&#826;&#790;&#798;&#841;j&#781;&#772;&#867;a&#781;&#804;&#815;&#841;&#817;&#846;&#854;&#825; &#877;&#876;&#778;&#815;a&#793;&#857;&#839;u&#770;&#835;&#855;&#874;&#834;&#848;&#783;&#813;&#845;&#845;&#810;&#817;&#818;&#811;ch&#830; &#838;&#838;&#780;&#868;&#776;&#834;&#780;&#854;&#793;&#816;n&#872;&#842;&#846;&#839;oc&#773;&#879;&#859;&#774;&#814;&#804;&#812;&#814;&#858;h&#788;&#769;&#774;&#768;&#876;&#794;&#791;&#839;&#815;&#825;&#816; &#788;&#836;&#840;&#845;&#841;&#837;&#806;&#839;&#809; 	



Spoiler



Übersetzung: Dich gibts hier ja auch noch


----------



## schneemaus (10. Februar 2011)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend!


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo, sag mir bitte das dein Avatar ein Portrait von ego ist :3


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

abend schnäääämaus


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> abend schnäääämaus



Kümmer du dich mal lieber um meinen "Wer ist das eigentlich?"-Beitrag. 

EDIT: Wurde schon UNERLAUBTERWEISE gelöst.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend!



Dein neuer Avatar ist hässlich! :x


----------



## Dominau (10. Februar 2011)

nabönd!


----------



## schneemaus (10. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hallo, sag mir bitte das dein Avatar ein Portrait von ego ist :3



Nein..

Ceiwyn, der is ÜBERHAUPT nicht hässlich! Der Dinazor is niedlich!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J5FlGjhWYLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Abend... Deanne feeertig 

Christoph Probst!

Edit:
hm ok seh's grad war zu spät verdammt  ^^

da wird 3 wochenlang nix gepostet und jetzt stürzen sich alle drauf


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nein..
> 
> Ceiwyn, der is ÜBERHAUPT nicht hässlich! Der Dinazor is niedlich!
> 
> ...


Lol was ist denn das für ein krankes Lied


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2011)

Irgendein Spasut war schneller. Gibt ein neues Bild, jetzt aber! GO, GO!

Edit: SPASUT ist keine Beleidigung, sondern ein Indiz dafür, dass ich weniger bei LS unterwegs sein sollte. Ich finde, aus dem Munde einer Frau klingt es fast schon zärtlich. ^_____^


----------



## schneemaus (10. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Lol was ist denn das für ein krankes Lied



Das ist Dinazor 

Hallo Schnuffi übrigens, pass auf, sonst schnuffel ich dich


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2011)

schnuffel mir einen


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Trotzdem sollte er mal zum Friseur und etwas gegen diesen Pottschnitt unternehmen.
> 
> Edit: 2000 Posts! Go, me, go, me!



Gogo! Aber im Forenspiele-Bereich geht der Postcounter nicht höher afaik.
Ja ich gebe dir gewissermaßen recht allerdings interessiert mich seine Frisur eher nicht so


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Irgendein Spasut war schneller. Gibt ein neues Bild, jetzt aber! GO, GO!
> 
> Edit: SPASUT ist keine Beleidigung, sondern ein Indiz dafür, dass ich weniger bei LS unterwegs sein sollte. Ich finde, aus dem Munde einer Frau klingt es fast schon zärtlich. ^_____^



Auch aus dem Munde einer Frau klingt dieser LS kack ziemlich blöd :S


----------



## schneemaus (10. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> schnuffel mir einen



Aber hallo!  Und wenn ich damit fertig bin und du brav warst, dann Schlumpf ich dir noch einen! xD


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Auch aus dem Munde einer Frau klingt dieser LS kack ziemlich blöd :S



Ja, ich weiß, Frauen sollten bevorzugt über knackige Fussballerwaden, süße Wii-Spiele und abgebrochene Fingernägel sprechen. Aber ich habe zwei nette Brüste, die gleichen das verlorene Östrogen wieder aus.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

deanne pfeeertig 

ach forenspiele zählen nicht daher kommt das hab mich schon gewundert...

aber der nachtschwärmet, na super


----------



## schneemaus (10. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, Frauen sollten bevorzugt über knackige Fussballerwaden, süße Wii-Spiele und abgebrochene Fingernägel sprechen. Aber ich habe zwei nette Brüste, die gleichen das verlorene Östrogen wieder aus.



Gott sei Dank seh nicht nur ich das so.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, Frauen sollten bevorzugt über knackige Fussballerwaden, süße Wii-Spiele und abgebrochene Fingernägel sprechen. Aber ich habe zwei nette Brüste, die gleichen das verlorene Östrogen wieder aus.



Nä, nicht so, aber dieses LS zeug ist einfach komplett kacke


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2011)

LAchi du alte Sumpfsocke .. allet klar?
Ohh ja Schneemaus .. schlumpf mich schlumpf mich so fest du kannst   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Nä, nicht so, aber dieses LS zeug ist einfach komplett kacke



Hey, ich habe in der Uni jeden Tag mit gebildeten Menschen und anspruchsvollen Themen zu tun, da umgebe ich mich im Internet ganz gerne mit Dumpfbacken. 
Und ob man jetzt bei LS surft oder sich in WoW beschimpfen lässt, es ist so oder so mal ganz schön, das Gehirn auf Standby zu stellen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Februar 2011)

Sumpfsocke, yeah 

Alles fit, und bei dir?


Na wenn du meinst Deanne :S


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Steht LS für "literweise Sperma"? Wahrscheinlich nicht aber ich kann euch nur empfehlen alle Sätze mit dem Hintergrund zu lesen, wird viel lustiger und wenn man wie ich sowieso keine Ahnung hat spielt auch der fehlende Zusammenhang eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. :3


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und ob man jetzt bei LS surft oder sich in WoW beschimpfen lässt, es ist so oder so mal ganz schön, das Gehirn auf Standby zu stellen.



Dann schlaf den Rest des Tages :X


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Mimimi, gibt jetzt jeder einen dämlichen, leicht provokanten Ratschlag?

Ich bin dafür das wir eine Diskussion über elektronische Tanzmusik vom Zaun brechen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Februar 2011)

Blablabla Mr. Freeman?


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2011)

Mal ehrlich: manche Diskussionen in diesem Forum lassen auch nicht darauf schliessen, dass hier die geistigen Nachkommen Goethes und Einsteins bei einem Glas Absinth sitzen und die Weltpolitik diskutieren.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann schlaf den Rest des Tages :X




macht sie bestimmt schon in der uni weil sie da so unterfordert is


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Ja, wollte auch erst schreiben das du fürs Dummquatschen garnicht zu LS musst :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Februar 2011)

Ach, hier werden nur wichtige Themen von wichtigen Leuten besprochen, auf höchstem Nivea(u)


----------



## schneemaus (10. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: manche Diskussionen in diesem Forum lassen auch nicht darauf schliessen, dass hier die geistigen Nachkommen Goethes und Einsteins bei einem Glas Absinth sitzen und die Weltpolitik diskutieren.



Nicht? Mist, wo bin ich denn hier gelandet? Dachte, hier wären alle intelektuell auf höchstem Niveau


----------



## Falathrim (10. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Irgendein Spasut war schneller. Gibt ein neues Bild, jetzt aber! GO, GO!
> 
> Edit: SPASUT ist keine Beleidigung, sondern ein Indiz dafür, dass ich weniger bei LS unterwegs sein sollte. Ich finde, aus dem Munde einer Frau klingt es fast schon zärtlich. ^_____^



Ich fühle mich persönlich dadurch angegriffen. 
Also nicht durch Spasut, mehr weil es hier Menschen gibt die Unsinn wie lachschon surfen


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2011)

Beispiel einer anspruchsvollen Buffed.de-Diskussion:

Thread: Was ist eure Lieblingskrankheit?

User A: "REPORTED!!"

User B: "Lol, wie blöde kann man sein!?"

User C: "Eitriges Furunkel am Hinterteil."

User D: "Nur Scheisse bei Buffed, scheiss Community. Alles Zensur-Nazis!"


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2011)

jo erst vor 2tagen (ist das schon 2 tage wieder her?)


----------



## schneemaus (10. Februar 2011)

Deanne hat es auf den Kopf getroffen. Ich mag Deanne, hat sie kein ICQ?


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Also nicht durch Spasut, mehr weil es hier Menschen gibt die Unsinn wie lachschon surfen



Was meinst du, warum ich dort unterwegs bin? Damit ich die Bilder hier in den jeweiligen Thread posten kann. Nur ominös, dass die meisten sie schon kennen...


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Mhn, was macht ihr nebenbei gerade so?
Ich bin am chatten und habe Musik an, höre gerade:
Danimal Cannon - Shredder (Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles) - Enter the Shredder


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mhn, was macht ihr nebenbei gerade so?
> Ich bin am chatten und habe Musik an, höre gerade:
> Danimal Cannon - Shredder (Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles) - Enter the Shredder




ich hör radio, die lateline... jan böhmermann is echt der beste so genial xD


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Deanne hat es auf den Kopf getroffen. Ich mag Deanne, hat sie kein ICQ?



Oh, dankeschön. Nein, habe ich nicht. Auch wenn mich die GNTM-Version in Rosa schon reizt.

Edit: Ich mache gerade nichts nebenbei. Doch, ich esse einen Früchteriegel und höre Musik über Kopfhörer.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Februar 2011)

Ich lasse mich mit Irren im ICQ ein.

Und ich gucke noch Hinter Gittern (let the flame begin ^^) und spiele CSI auf Facebook.


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich mit Irren im ICQ ein.
> 
> Und ich gucke noch Hinter Gittern (let the flame begin ^^) und spiele CSI auf Facebook.



CSI habe ich auch mal gespielt. Ja, ich weiß, peinlich, peinlich. Mir ist aber rasch der Spaß vergangen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich mit Irren im ICQ ein.



Lüge!


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2011)

Was zum Geier ist LS?


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

literweise Sperma


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

wieso flamen?

wie knn man seine zeit denn bitte besser verplempern als rtl zu gucken und auf facebook rumzuhängen


----------



## schneemaus (10. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> CSI habe ich auch mal gespielt. Ja, ich weiß, peinlich, peinlich. Mir ist aber rasch der Spaß vergangen.



Ich hab so viele Spiele schon angefangen und wieder aufgehört.. Farmville, Cityville, Cafeworld... An allem verlier ich den Spaß wieder, CSI ist sicherlich auch nur vorrübergehend


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab so viele Spiele schon angefangen und wieder aufgehört.. Farmville, Cityville, Cafeworld... An allem verlier ich den Spaß wieder, CSI ist sicherlich auch nur vorrübergehend



CSI war das erste Spiel, das ich wirklich gespielt hab. Den anderen Mist habe ich immer direkt ignoriert.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> wieso flamen?
> 
> wie knn man seine zeit denn bitte besser verplempern als rtl zu gucken und auf facebook rumzuhängen



Auf RTL läuft das schon lange nicht mehr 



Deanne schrieb:


> CSI war das erste Spiel, das ich wirklich gespielt hab. Den anderen Mist habe ich immer direkt ignoriert.



Jaaa, das hätte ich besser auch tun sollen. Bei CSI flattern mir wenigstens nicht alle 3 Sekunden 10 Anfragen ins Haus.


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2011)

So, für 14,47 gleich vier neue Spiele ^.^ ich liebe Steam


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> literweise Sperma



Boah, nicht zu glauben.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Boah, nicht zu glauben.




jo hab ihm seine hetero schiene auch voll abgekauft


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Hetero? Das widert mich an!


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2011)

> wie knn man seine zeit denn bitte besser verplempern als rtl zu gucken und auf facebook rumzuhängen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier im Off-Topic rumzuhängen. :/



> Hetero? Das widert mich an!



Ich erfahre hier Dinge, die ich niemals wissen wollte.


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2011)

Hört mal auf mit Hetero und Sperma und solchem Zeug, gleich überschreiten wir die Grenze der Jugendgefährdung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hört mal auf mit Hetero und Sperma und solchem Zeug, gleich überschreiten wir die Grenze der Jugendgefährdung.



Wäre nicht das erste mal. Bisher wurde der Bannhammer noch nicht ausgepackt.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Litfaßsäulengroße Sandwürmer meint ich doch auch :\
Hast recht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2011)

Ne, im Ernst, ich hab eben nach LS gegoogelt und nix gefunden. Hier mal ein Auszug aus Wiki:





> *LS* ist die Abkürzung für:
> 
> 
> Laser Servo, die Arbeitsweise des Laufwerks von LS-Disketten, siehe SuperDisk
> ...


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2011)

Versuch es mal mit "Spasut"...


----------



## Luminesce (10. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein spasut also..


----------



## Falathrim (10. Februar 2011)

Ich konnte gerade nicht umhin mir vorzustellen, wie Deanne mit Anonymousmaske, "SPASUT!" schreiend auf literweise Sperma surft D:


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich konnte gerade nicht umhin mir vorzustellen, wie Deanne mit Anonymousmaske, "SPASUT!" schreiend auf literweise Sperma surft D:



.....................................__................................................ 
.............................,-~*`¯lllllll`*~,.......................................... 
.......................,-~*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll¯`*-,.................................... 
..................,-~*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*-,.................................. 
...............,-*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.\.......................... ....... 
.............;*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll,-~*~-,llllllllllllllllllll\................................ 
..............\lllllllllllllllllllllllllll/.........\;;;;llllllllllll,-`~-,......................... .. 
...............\lllllllllllllllllllll,-*...........`~-~-,...(.(¯`*,`,.......................... 
................\llllllllllll,-~*.....................)_-\..*`*;..).......................... 
.................\,-*`¯,*`)............,-~*`~................/..................... 
..................|/.../.../~,......-~*,-~*`;................/.\.................. 
................./.../.../.../..,-,..*~,.`*~*................*...\................. 
................|.../.../.../.*`...\...........................)....)¯`~,.................. 
................|./.../..../.......)......,.)`*~-,............/....|..)...`~-,............. 
..............././.../...,*`-,.....`-,...*`....,---......\..../...../..|.........¯```*~-,,,, 
...............(..........)`*~-,....`*`.,-~*.,-*......|.../..../.../............\........ 
................*-,.......`*-,...`~,..``.,,,-*..........|.,*...,*...|..............\........ 
...................*,.........`-,...)-,..............,-*`...,-*....(`-,............\....... 
......................f`-,.........`-,/...*-,___,,-~*....,-*......|...`-,..........\........


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich konnte gerade nicht umhin mir vorzustellen, wie Deanne mit Anonymousmaske, "SPASUT!" schreiend auf literweise Sperma surft D:



Keine schlechte Idee. Bald ist ja wieder Karneval. Warte... Ne, jetzt wird es wirklich eklig.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Keine schlechte Idee. Bald ist ja wieder Karneval. Warte... Ne, jetzt wird es wirklich eklig.




wieder alles auf männerniveau runtergezogen worden... ^^

wer hat dir gesagt du könntest hier nich mental abschalten


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2011)

Karneval .. yeeah 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PMX55qOaLNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OKZR-a1oTD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> wieder alles auf männerniveau runtergezogen worden... ^^
> 
> wer hat dir gesagt du könntest hier nich mental abschalten



Jetzt weiß ich, wie Deanne das 





> [...] da umgebe ich mich im Internet ganz gerne mit Dumpfbacken.


 wohl meint.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Februar 2011)

UN WENN ET TRÖMMELCHE JEHT, DO STANN MER ALL PARAT!!! Wuhu!!!!!!!!!! KARNEVAL!!!!

Rosenmontag in Mainz, dieses Jahr nich arbeiten, muhaha


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2011)

Weltquartett




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Politisch nicht unbedingt korrekt, aber bestimmt eine Bereicherung für jeden Spieleabend.


----------



## Dracun (10. Februar 2011)

so guts nächtle 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9g8YKleWIt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TQpHUWnct4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nachti Dracun, schlaf gut =)


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

das is ja geil xD 
aber ein scherz ne?

(also das quartett ^^)


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Februar 2011)

Sagt mal, wird man nicht mal HIER von Karneval verschont? Ich schließ mich drei Tage lang ein und zock bis zum Koma, wenn das wieder losgeht.


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> das is ja geil xD
> aber ein scherz ne?



Nein, das kann man tatsächlich kaufen.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

Ceywin ich glaube wir sind uns das erste mal vollkommen einig in etwas ^^

karneval ist so wirklich das peinlichste was es gibt. die tun mir alle schon leid...


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wird man nicht mal HIER von Karneval verschont? Ich schließ mich drei Tage lang ein und zock bis zum Koma, wenn das wieder losgeht.



Ketzerische Aussagen wie diese beleidigen meinen Karnevalistenstolz. Ich stand schon in der Bütt, da hat ein Teil hier noch bei Mama im Bauch gelegen


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

Finde Karneval für Kids toll 

Ich selbst brauch kein Grund um mich zu betrinken, so what!


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ceywin ich glaube wir sind uns das erste mal vollkommen einig in etwas ^^
> 
> karneval ist so wirklich das peinlichste was es gibt. die tun mir alle schon leid...



Das ist nicht peinlich, das ist eine Art, zu feiern und mal über alles herzuziehen, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist, einschließlich sich selbst. Und einfach alles mal nicht so ernst zu nehmen ^^ Wobei... Eigentlich ist bei mir fast jeder Tag Karneval


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

schneemaus ich glaube das is das erste ma das wir in etwas mal vollkommen anderer meinung sind xD


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2011)

Ich habe im letzten Jahr nichts ahnend selbstgebrannten Schnappes getrunken und danach ging es mir nicht so gut. Dazu noch einen (von mir!) selbst gebackenen Puding-Berliner und schon war der Rosenmontag mittags um 14 Uhr beendet.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das ist nicht peinlich, das ist eine Art, zu feiern und mal über alles herzuziehen, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist, einschließlich sich selbst. Und einfach alles mal nicht so ernst zu nehmen ^^ Wobei... Eigentlich ist bei mir fast jeder Tag Karneval




und wieso geht das nur so dämlich und absolut nicht lustig?

ach egal wir sollten dieses fass lieber nich aufmachen das führt zu nix


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ceywin ich glaube wir sind uns das erste mal vollkommen einig in etwas ^^
> 
> karneval ist so wirklich das peinlichste was es gibt. die tun mir alle schon leid...



Premiere!

Ach liebe Schneemaus, wenn ich mir erwachsene Leute angucke, die sich plötzlich wegen des Datum dazu berufen fühlen, Clownsnasen, Ziegenblasen und Unterhosen mit Elefantenrüssel zu tragen und sich dabei so die Kante geben, dass sie mal wieder nicht mehr wissen, wo und mit wem sie aufgewacht sind und anschließend noch im besoffenen Zustand den Chef um eine Gehaltserhöhung anhauen und ein Verfahren wegen gefährlicher Körperverletzung am Hals haben ("Es war doch nur ne Bierflasche!"), dann bin ich ganz froh, dass ich dieses "Fest" nicht feiere.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2011)

Wir trinken immer dutzende von diesen hier:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch vorher gemischtes Bacardi- oder Jacky-Cola sowie Amaretto-Kirsch oder Amaretto-Apfel ^^
Letztes Jahr und vor zwei Jahren musst ich leider arbeiten, aber dieses Jahr hat mich die Party wieder und ich hab ein Kuhkostüm! Bei meinem Kuhtick nur der logische nächste Schritt


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

Soviel Zucker eh, ich trink immer Bier und Vodka (idR auch pur).


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Premiere!
> 
> Ach liebe Schneemaus, wenn ich mir erwachsene Leute angucke, die sich plötzlich wegen des Datum dazu berufen fühlen, Clownsnasen, Ziegenblasen und Unterhosen mit Elefantenrüssel zu tragen und sich dabei so die Kante geben, dass sie mal wieder nicht mehr wissen, wo und mit wem sie aufgewacht sind und anschließend noch im besoffenen Zustand den Chef um eine Gehaltserhöhung anhauen und ein Verfahren wegen gefährlicher Körperverletzung am Hals haben ("Es war doch nur ne Bierflasche!"), dann bin ich ganz froh, dass ich dieses "Fest" nicht feiere.



Man muss es ja mim Saufen nich übertreiben =) Ich trinke nur sehr selten Alkohol und Rosenmontag ist ein Tag davon ^^ Mir persönlich macht's einfach Spaß, zumal es der einzige Tag ist, an dem Straßenfassenacht in Mainz eine wirklich große Rolle spielt, ansonsten spielt sich ja deutlich mehr im Saal ab.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qPAxTTkFIVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ihn hier hab ich vor zwei Jahren auf seiner Vereinssitzung im Rahmen eines Sanitätsdienstes auch live gesehen und finde ihn nach wie vor superlustig ^^


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2011)

Obwohl mein Freund in Köln wohnt, bin ich auch nicht so der große Fan von Karneval. Verkleiden ist super, aber manche Karnevalisten sind mir etwas zu aufdringlich. Ich möchte einfach nicht von wildfremden Menschen niedergeknutscht werden, während ich gerade vom Klo komme. Besonders nicht, wenn diese morgens um 10 schon so riechen, als hätten sie in Brennspiritus gebadet.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

haha hammer deanne...

seuchen und rauschgift gibts ja auch noch xD

naja das schlimmste sind ja diese büttenreden. das is wie rtl gucken, nur im RL grauenhaft...

also ich kann auch trinken ohne spaße zu haben sag ich da immer


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2011)

Dann hast du noch keine guten Büttenreden gesehen. Und um ehrlich zu sein, fühle ich mich jetzt dezent beleidigt, weil ich, seit ich lesen kann, Büttenreden halte :/


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Man muss es ja mim Saufen nich übertreiben =) Ich trinke nur sehr selten Alkohol und Rosenmontag ist ein Tag davon ^^ Mir persönlich macht's einfach Spaß, zumal es der einzige Tag ist, an dem Straßenfassenacht in Mainz eine wirklich große Rolle spielt, ansonsten spielt sich ja deutlich mehr im Saal ab.



Ich trinke aber seit langem gar keinen Alkohol und nüchtern kann man diese Leute nicht ertragen!


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

uff kanneval da is geschisse
der gehört uff de müll geschmisse

dedäää dedääää

sorry deanne aber das is für mich geistiger durchfall ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

Dieses Dedää Dedääää ist echt schrecklich, wie dieses gelache in den ami-Sitcoms - damit auch jeder weiß das es jetzt lustig war.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich trinke aber seit langem gar keinen Alkohol und nüchtern kann man diese Leute nicht ertragen!



Kann man schon, hab ich die letzten zwei Jahre auch festgestellt, als ich gearbeitet hab 


Und was das "Dedää" angeht: Wer's kann, spielt den Tusch in die Lacher rein, nicht, wenn der Lacher kommen soll. Verhält sich wie mit dem Uiuiui.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

tja bei 3 pro mille kommt man da geistig nich mehr mit selbst auf diesem niveau 

aber wir sollten das thema wechseln ich glaub ich bin grad schon ganz schön tief gesunken bei schneemaus heut abend 

warst du nich müde deathstyle


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

Ja, war ich.
Bin wieder wach


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2011)

Ein wenig Musik:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...=1&feature=fvwp[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=fW1VdzDtOaA[/youtube]


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Februar 2011)

Wäre ja eher für so was:
Blendet das bescheuerte Video einfach aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3mtlDc072cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ja, war ich.
> Bin wieder wach




aha hats wieder geschneit bei dir oder was? xD

hm ich werd ma das tun was ich immer um die uhrzeit mach... essen 

oh man ich hoffe echt das ich bald schlafen kann schreib morgen ne wichtige klausur...


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wäre ja eher für so was:
> Blendet das bescheuerte Video einfach aus.



1. Gute Musik gehört hier nicht rein.

2. Final Fantasy ist NICHT bescheuert! Selbst die ganzen FF7-Ableger nicht. Und ich muss sagen, dass das Video gar nicht schlecht gemacht ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

Bin ganz brav, mach mich über Sachen und Leute lustig und warte noch etwas - kann eh nicht pennen wenn ständig mein Handy bimmelt (will es auch nicht weil ich ja wissen will was mir geschrieben wird).
Cool story bro, cool story.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 1. Gute Musik gehört hier nicht rein.
> 
> 2. Final Fantasy ist NICHT bescheuert! Selbst die ganzen FF7-Ableger nicht. Und ich muss sagen, dass das Video gar nicht schlecht gemacht ist.




waaaas deanne? kann das video mitm handy nich sehen also kein plan was du gepostrt hast.

ich tipp ma auf irgendwas aus advent children ^^

FF7 war der genialste teil der serie und in der videospiel geschichte generell!

spiel ich seit letzter woche mal wieder durch zum bestimmt 6. mal ...

du hast ja echt geschmack 

sach ma in deiner gallerie bist das aber nich du mit dem dying fetus shirt oder?


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> waaaas deanne? kann das video mitm handy nich sehen also kein plan was du gepostrt hast.
> 
> ich tipp ma auf irgendwas aus advent children ^^
> 
> ...




Ceiwyn hat ein Video gepostet, das Szenen aus Crisis Core und Advent Children zeigt. Zusammen gemischt und mit Musik von Nightwish unterlegt.

FF7 finde ich auch klasse, auch wenn der 8er mein erster Teil war. Die Story ist episch, auch wenn die Grafik natürlich nicht so der Kracher ist. 
Die ganze Atmosphäre, so düster, bedrückend und melancholisch. Und das offene Ende... Genial.

Und ja, das in der Galerie bin ich. Erkennt man doch am Tattoo.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

Hast du nie Metal Gear: Solid gespielt?
Final Fantasy 7 ist zwar wirklich gut aber auch gnadenlos overhyped


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hast du nie Metal Gear: Solid gespielt?
> Final Fantasy 7 ist zwar wirklich gut aber auch gnadenlos overhyped



Natürlich ist es overhyped, aber definitiv der beste Teil der Serie. War für viele Rollenspiel-Fans der Einstieg ins Genre und verglichen mit den späteren Teilen, hat 7 einfach die beste Story.

MGS war nie so mein Ding. Habe es gespielt, aber das Spielprinzip war nicht mein Fall. Damals habe ich überwiegend RPGs gespielt und da hat mir MGS nicht so gefallen. Zwar ist der Kampf gegen Psycho Mantis eine absolut geile Sache und super gut durchdacht, aber ein Fan bin ich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub ich geh dann doch mal ins Bett. Gehöre wieder zu den Top-Postern heute, hab genug PC gespielt, hab genug gefaulenzt, also ist mein Tagewerk erledigt. Nacht ihr.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

Das ganze Spiel war so dermaßen gut durchdacht und aufgebaut - aber ja hast recht in allem was du schreibst aber ich finde "bestes Spiel der Welt" doch hart übertrieben - dafür hat es zuviele Konkurrenten die mindestens ebenbürtig sind und das aus allen Genren. 

Silent Hill 2, Starcraft: Brood War, Shadow of the Colossus, Super Metroid - hab versucht mal andere und völlig unterschiedliche Anwerter aus wahllosen Genres zu nennen.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

ach ja und grindcore hörst du auch noch  ich dachte schon ich wär die einzigste mit so ner seltsamen mischung an vorlieben 



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hast du nie Metal Gear: Solid gespielt?
> Final Fantasy 7 ist zwar wirklich gut aber auch gnadenlos overhyped




du hast ja keine ahnung. als es '97 rauskam warst du grad ma 9 (ok ich 12 ^^) da bist du wahrscheinlich noch mit lametter um den christbaum gerannt während ich wohl das epischste, fesselnste und schönste spielerlebnis erfahren durfte was es bis dato gab 
blasphemie!!!


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das ganze Spiel war so dermaßen gut durchdacht und aufgebaut - aber ja hast recht in allem was du schreibst aber ich finde "bestes Spiel der Welt" doch hart übertrieben - dafür hat es zuviele Konkurrenten die mindestens ebenbürtig sind und das aus allen Genren.



Dass FF7 das beste Spiel ever ist, würde ich auch nie behaupten. Zudem es schon deutlich früher gute Titel in der Richtung gab. SEIKEN DENSETSU finde ich beispielsweise heute noch episch. Eines der ersten Spiele mit verschiedenen Klassen, beschwörbaren Wesen und der Endkampf gegen den Mana-Drachen in Teil II (Secret of Mana) ... FUCK YEAH!



ego1899 schrieb:


> ach ja und grindcore hörst du auch noch  ich dachte schon ich wär die einzigste mit so ner seltsamen mischung an vorlieben



Grindcore, veganes Essen, Fussball, Neobarock, Zombies, Final Fantasy, My Little Pony, Lachschon, klassische Literatur... Das passt sicherlich weniger zusammen, als all deine Vorlieben. ^^


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2011)

Super Doppelpost.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

Ouh ja, ich habs vor nem halben Jahr mit ner Freundin nochmal mitm Emulator online durchgespielt - dieser Endkampf hat aufgrund unserer mangelnden Vorbereitung fast 20 Minuten gedauert 
Die SD Spiele sind wirklich super 

Und ego, du bist raus, du hast keine Ahnung von Videospielen! 


/e soll ich mal meine musikalischen Vorlieben preisgeben? Dann haltet ihr mich auch für verrückt.


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ouh ja, ich habs vor nem halben Jahr mit ner Freundin nochmal mitm Emulator online durchgespielt - dieser Endkampf hat aufgrund unserer mangelnden Vorbereitung fast 20 Minuten gedauert
> Die SD Spiele sind wirklich super



Ich und ein Kumpel haben es damals zu zweit gespielt und waren damals einfach noch zu jung und zu blöde für RPGs. Man kannte ja sonst nur Tetris und Super Mario. Wenn ich meinen SNES noch finden würde, hätte ich es längst mal wieder gezockt.



Deathstyle schrieb:


> /e soll ich mal meine musikalischen Vorlieben preisgeben? Dann haltet ihr mich auch für verrückt.



Ja, bitte. Ich denke, da kann ich auch mithalten.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

Okay, ich versuch mal nur meinen heutigen (freien :>) Tag musikalisch zu rekostruieren:

- Alkaline Trio/As I Lay Dying (wollte wach werden)
- The Streets (auf dem Weg zu einkaufen)/Tempa T (ich bekam Lust auf Grime)
- Mstrkrft/Daft Punk
- Six Feet Under (darauf hatte ego mich letztens gebracht)
- Paradise Lost
- Alice in Chains (war grade im Auto, hät ich sonst wohl nicht gehört)
- Jaw/Prinz Pi
- Bliss n Eso
dann brauchte ich iwie was härteres zum mitsingen, Dusche und so
- Most Precious Blood/Maroon
- Emil Bulls
und nun höre ich den restlichen Abend eigentlich das komplette Heroes vs. Vilains Album (gibts umsonst im Web, unglaublich coole Sachen dabei)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zeGkYwU4BDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Okay so schlimm wars heute garnicht, gibt auch noch krassere Tage - auch mal mit Grindcore und mehr Elektro und meistens ist der großteil HC und nicht HipHop.
Bisauf Techno (von Minimal mal abgesehen) und Schlagern höre ich eigentlich alles.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

naja sehr ähnlich

generell film freak, grad horror filme, undergroun, b-movies, hab früher mit nem kumpel alte beschlagnahmte splatterfilme gesammelt ^^. gut musik eh durch, fußball auch bin bei den ultras frankfurt, klassische literatur joaaa les viel philosophie zumindestens da is auch altes zeugs dabei, animes/ mangas, pen & paper rpg's, zocken eh, 
tattoos und körperschmuck...


und das is nur was mir auf anhieb einfällt... du hast seelenverwandschaftsqualitäten 

und du deathstyle: du hast keine ahnung von mir wenn du wüsstest  du hast noch mit lego gespielt da hab ich schon gezockt ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

Okay ego, 8250 Punkte, hab aber sicher 5 Runden gespielt, beat me: http://www.kongregat...Dom2D/geek-mind

Ultras? Ich bin immer mit den Braunschweig Ultras unterwegs aber ich finde die Ultrabewegung allgemein relativ lächerlich und mache mich auch immer in deren beisein darüber lustig - ich fahre bei denen aber gern mit weil die ordentlich was zu trinken dabei haben, Stimmung machen und ich günstig die Auswärtsspiele sehen kann  - trotzdem muss ich jedesmal den Kopf schütteln wenn ich sowas wie "Organisiertes Verbrechen" auf den Flaggen lese oder nen Zug mit der Notbremse angehalten wird weil da Polizisten den Bahnhof absichern. Lächerlich.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

deathstyle du hast in frankfurt sonst keine chancen an karten für auswärtsspiele oder dauerkarten ranzukommen das is alles ^^


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> und das is nur was mir auf anhieb einfällt... du hast seelenverwandschaftsqualitäten



Haha, das nehme ich mal als Kompliment.

Tattoos und Filme (besonders schlechte) habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen, die müssen auch noch in die Liste.

Meine heutige Playlist der Absurditäten:

In This Moment - Into The Light
Lady Gaga - Just Dance
Der Tobi und das Bo - Morgen geht die Bombe hoch
Slayer - World Painted Blood
X-Japan - IV
Rob Zombie - Feel So Numb
Deftones - Diamond Eyes
Soulfly - Frontlines
Excrementory Grindfuckers - Wann spielt ihr endlich wieder Grindcore
Ayumi Hamasaki - Song For XX
Muff Potter - Von wegen
Cannibal Corpse - Mummified in Barbed Wire

Ultras haben wir hier auch einige, aber die machen eigentlich nie Probleme. Zumindest habe ich noch nie etwas davon mitbekommen. 
Mehr Ärger macht da schon die Duisburger Junge Union. Die gerät öfter mal wegen Randale in Hotels in die Schlagzeilen.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

Ouh du hast mich gleich auf ne Idee gebracht, muss die White Zombie Sachen wieder auf meinen mp3 Player ziehen, Muff Potter und Deftones hab ich auch viel zu lange nicht gehört <3
Probleme machen die eigentlich auch nie, tun aber so - ich finds halt affig. Ich fahr ja auch bei denen mit und das aus soziemlich ähnlichen Gründen wie ego, aber ich distanziere mich immernoch bisl von denen.


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2011)

Das aktuelle Deftones-Album ist richtig gut. Habe die Befürchtung gehabt, dass es gegenüber den alten Sachen schlecht abschneidet, aber mir gefällts.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

Ich kenne es zu meiner Schande noch garnicht, muss ich nachholen - hab sogar Shirts und Originale von Deftones


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

ja deswegen mein ich ja... ich bin doch kein prototyp juhuuu


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2011)

Ich geh jetzt in die Kiste. Habe morgen noch Rennerei vor mir, muss ein Buch von Helge Schneider besorgen und das kriegt man garantiert wieder nirgendwo. 
Ich freu mich.

*Nacht zusammen. *


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

Okay, viel Glück und gute Nacht.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

helge schneider <3 xD

glaub sie is jemand aus meinem freundeskreis der mich hinters licht führt ^^

oh man meine klausur ich muss auch schlafen muss um 7 raus damn voll verpeilt... 

nacht ihr beiden bis denne!


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

Hau rein, pft, alleingelassen!


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

machst du auch immer 

und über was sollen wir reden hab doch keine ahnung von videospielen ppffft

tschöööö


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

Hehe, das habe ich so nicht gesagt 
Ciao!


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

wie bitte? 



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Und ego, du bist raus, du hast keine Ahnung von Videospielen!


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

Nagut. Hast du vielleicht doch, aber eben nicht ganz so viel ;D
Tut mir leid


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

oh man ich bin hellwach und krieg kein auge zu es kann echt nich wahr sein. 
ich glaub ich mach durch...


----------



## Dracun (11. Februar 2011)

Bääämm First


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2011)

Kruaal schrieb:


> In jedem großen und guten Forum ist sowas schon Tradition, der Thread für die ruhelosen Spammer unter uns  Wer also gerade beim Flug von A nach B, beim bauen von irgendwelchen Einheiten, beim craften, beim durchwühlen des Auktionshauses oder sonstwie nebenher etwas Zeit hat, der sei hiermit eingeladen diesen Thread zu bereichern.
> 
> Meinereiner unterhält sich gerade im Teamspeak mit ein paar Gildies, geniesst einen leckeren Weisswein und durchwühlt nebenher das Auktionshaus



^
First


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Bääämm First



Dafür wirst du geschlumpft!  


Guten Abend


----------



## Firun (11. Februar 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Petersburg (11. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Nabend



F&#794;&#850;&#834;&#867;&#773;&#770;i&#862;r&#869;&#849;&#821;u&#836;&#867;&#782;&#775;&#849;n&#831;&#850;&#821;!&#838;&#836;&#777;&#808;


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> F&#794;&#850;&#834;&#867;&#773;&#770;i&#862;r&#869;&#849;&#821;u&#836;&#867;&#782;&#775;&#849;n&#831;&#850;&#821;!&#838;&#836;&#777;&#808;



Ich mag das auch können


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich mag das auch können


Du musst einfach unter Smiley gehen wenn du einen Beitrag machst, dann kommt ne Liste und irgendwo ist dann der Smiley mit der Axt. Musst nicht lange suchen.

Dann einmal klicken und du hast ihn!


----------



## Petersburg (11. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich mag das auch können



W&#871;&#830;&#801;a&#771;&#771;&#824;s&#874;&#838;&#835;&#861;?


----------



## Edou (11. Februar 2011)

Because I´m Edou and I´m AWEEEEEEEEEEEESOME.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du musst einfach unter Smiley gehen wenn du einen Beitrag machst, dann kommt ne Liste und irgendwo ist dann der Smiley mit der Axt. Musst nicht lange suchen.
> 
> Dann einmal klicken und du hast ihn!



...  DAS lass ich jetzt mal unkommentiert 


Wie macht Petersburg dat mit der Schrift oO


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Februar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Because I´m Edou and I´m AWEEEEEEEEEEEESOME.



Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall.

PS: Ego, hast schlafen können? ^^


----------



## Edou (11. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> ...  DAS lass ich jetzt mal unkommentiert
> 
> 
> Wie macht Petersburg dat mit der Schrift oO



Du hast es Kommentiert. Und es war Ironie, er weiß sehrwohl was gemeint war. 


Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall.



Skull Crushing Finale gefälligst? :O


----------



## Petersburg (11. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> ...  DAS lass ich jetzt mal unkommentiert
> 
> 
> Wie macht Petersburg dat mit der Schrift oO



O&#781;&#870;&#862;k&#769;&#785;&#769;&#878;&#876;&#844;&#785;&#789; &#873;&#787;&#824;i&#774;&#869;&#770;&#783;&#868;&#777;&#843;&#772;&#772;&#860;&#795;c&#867;&#879;&#855;&#872;&#773;&#867;&#779;&#801;h&#784;&#783;&#786;&#868;&#855;&#877;&#770;&#865; &#784;&#779;&#878;&#794;&#855;&#867;w&#786;&#871;&#781;&#772;&#843;i&#879;&#787;&#801;l&#778;&#784;&#808;l&#784;&#807; &#871;m&#769;&#773;&#861;a&#879;&#786;&#879;&#876;&#869;&#783;&#849;l&#871;&#775;&#834;&#774;&#788;&#878;&#836;&#838;&#807; &#844;&#783;&#869;&#787;&#769;&#773;&#771;&#831;&#832;&#789;&#795;n&#836;&#873;&#801;&#864;i&#776;&#771;&#874;&#775;&#783;&#849;&#801;c&#784;&#780;&#786;&#787;&#835;&#784;&#782;&#775;&#807;&#862;h&#779;&#832;t&#868;&#788;&#838;&#869;&#860;&#801; &#830;&#843;&#780;&#869;&#783;&#775;&#795;&#1161;s&#780;&#869;&#775;&#788;&#822;o&#870;&#780;&#771;&#866; &#787;&#808;&#833;s&#835;&#831;&#787;&#876;&#859;&#876;&#855;&#867;e&#773;&#873;&#830;i&#835;&#876;&#801;n&#877;&#1161;&#801;&#822; -> http://eeemo.net/


----------



## Dracun (11. Februar 2011)

passt ja emo.net


----------



## Edou (11. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> passt ja emo.net



BOTSCHAFT?!


----------



## Petersburg (11. Februar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> BOTSCHAFT?!



W&#773;&#783;&#787;&#836;i&#869;&#771;&#835;&#821;&#862;r&#872;&#776;&#771;&#794;&#775;&#872;&#877;&#833;&#822; &#844;&#876;&#782;&#824;w&#829;&#869;&#830;&#861;e&#780;&#784;&#870;&#879;&#855;&#836;&#856;&#847;r&#874;&#770;&#873;&#860;&#866;&#795;d&#778;&#1161;e&#849;&#774;&#783;&#869;&#843;&#862;n&#878;&#878;&#865;&#866; &#830;&#830;&#842;&#788;&#868;&#870;&#874;&#873;&#776;&#847;&#807;a&#859;&#785;&#870;&#777;&#866;l&#855;&#877;&#870;&#843;&#876;&#801;&#861;l&#879;&#842;&#771;&#870;&#843;&#774;&#864;&#866;e&#787;&#769;&#876;&#774;&#778;&#831;&#786;&#860; &#876;&#783;&#877;&#859;&#848;&#835;&#831;&#776;&#808;s&#867;&#768;t&#783;&#850;&#867;&#775;&#873;&#863;e&#875;&#875;&#771;&#780;&#772;&#876;&#847;&#802;r&#775;&#879;&#842;&#795;b&#870;&#775;&#844;&#830;&#781;&#829;&#784;&#879;e&#843;&#848;&#770;&#779;n&#769;&#835;&#868;&#770;&#848;&#775;&#833;&#807;


----------



## Dracun (11. Februar 2011)

ajajai

http://eeemo.net/ - 2e=emo.net .. find dieses scheußliche schrift gewusel da passt dazu


----------



## Petersburg (11. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> ajajai
> 
> http://eeemo.net/ - 2e=emo.net .. find dieses scheußliche schrift gewusel da passt dazu



Pfffff dann eben http://textozor.com/zalgo-text/


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2011)

W&#770;&#835;&#844;&#871;&#809;&#817;u&#774;&#843;&#787;&#872;&#868;&#844;&#771;&#877;&#807;&#823;&#816;&#798;&#841;&#837;&#826;&#798;&#852;h&#783;&#869;&#829;&#783;&#772;&#874;&#800;&#799;&#815;&#825;&#803;u&#829;&#784;&#769;&#787;&#840;&#857;&#814;u&#867;&#769;&#831;&#775;&#870;&#868;&#849;&#778;&#789;&#833;&#827;&#845;&#852;&#798;u&#774;&#780;&#865;&#822;&#801;&#803;&#825;&#812;&#793;&#800;&#804;u&#844;&#877;&#850;&#779;&#788;&#834;&#855;&#868;&#835;&#861;&#856;&#845;&#796;&#811;u&#772;&#856;&#866;&#815;u&#870;&#850;&#873;&#774;&#829;&#779;&#865;&#801;&#852;&#805;&#853;&#854;&#799;&#852;&#813;u&#871;&#777;&#842;&#829;&#779;&#871;&#867;&#822;&#789;&#792;&#826;&#851;&#797;u&#870;&#776;&#870;&#776;&#871;&#782;&#843;&#871;&#823;&#822;&#856;&#837;&#799;&#798;&#840;&#806;&#837;&#819;&#827;u&#877;&#772;&#784;&#821;&#841;&#806;&#839;&#853;&#828;&#796;&#819;u&#868;&#788;&#778;&#873;&#844;&#878;&#807;&#832;&#827;&#853;&#790;&#851;&#814;&#793;&#792;


Jaja. Jetzt, wo ich weiß, wie's geht, ist's irgendwie uninteressant.


----------



## Edou (11. Februar 2011)

So ists immer, so ists immer.


----------



## Petersburg (11. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> W&#770;&#835;&#844;&#871;&#809;&#817;u&#774;&#843;&#787;&#872;&#868;&#844;&#771;&#877;&#807;&#823;&#816;&#798;&#841;&#837;&#826;&#798;&#852;h&#783;&#869;&#829;&#783;&#772;&#874;&#800;&#799;&#815;&#825;&#803;u&#829;&#784;&#769;&#787;&#840;&#857;&#814;u&#867;&#769;&#831;&#775;&#870;&#868;&#849;&#778;&#789;&#833;&#827;&#845;&#852;&#798;u&#774;&#780;&#865;&#822;&#801;&#803;&#825;&#812;&#793;&#800;&#804;u&#844;&#877;&#850;&#779;&#788;&#834;&#855;&#868;&#835;&#861;&#856;&#845;&#796;&#811;u&#772;&#856;&#866;&#815;u&#870;&#850;&#873;&#774;&#829;&#779;&#865;&#801;&#852;&#805;&#853;&#854;&#799;&#852;&#813;u&#871;&#777;&#842;&#829;&#779;&#871;&#867;&#822;&#789;&#792;&#826;&#851;&#797;u&#870;&#776;&#870;&#776;&#871;&#782;&#843;&#871;&#823;&#822;&#856;&#837;&#799;&#798;&#840;&#806;&#837;&#819;&#827;u&#877;&#772;&#784;&#821;&#841;&#806;&#839;&#853;&#828;&#796;&#819;u&#868;&#788;&#778;&#873;&#844;&#878;&#807;&#832;&#827;&#853;&#790;&#851;&#814;&#793;&#792;
> 
> 
> Jaja. Jetzt, wo ich weiß, wie's geht, ist's irgendwie uninteressant.



A&#873;&#874;&#877;&#874;&#842;&#834;&#823;l&#869;&#868;&#873;&#838;&#822;s&#769;&#838;&#788;&#865;o&#778;&#869;&#836;&#768;&#870; &#868;&#855;&#843;&#782;&#870;&#850;i&#770;&#788;&#780;&#776;&#781;&#777;&#771;c&#788;&#843;h&#842;&#835;&#875;&#869;&#836;&#823; &#838;&#867;&#778;&#879;&#795;f&#833;i&#775;&#774;&#878;&#879;&#781;n&#844;&#776;&#787;&#849;&#877;&#779;d&#836;&#769;s&#821; &#870;&#782;&#783;&#859;i&#844;&#831;m&#869;&#874;&#783;&#808;m&#848;&#874;&#769;e&#833;r&#879;&#850;&#876;&#870;&#834;&#778; &#781;&#842;&#788;&#780;n&#872;&#774;&#869;&#875;&#878;&#822;o&#794;&#771;c&#879;h&#788;&#785;&#786;&#863; &#830;&#822;t&#849;&#848;&#834;&#871;&#847;o&#871;&#873;&#868;&#855;&#779;l&#838;&#770;&#874;l&#785;&#855;&#874;&#862;


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> So ists immer, so ists immer.



Jep, so ist es immer und mit allem. War mit Braunüle legen genauso, früher fand ich das total toll und faszinierend. Nachdem ich drei Braunülen gelegt hab und gemerkt hab, wie unglaublich einfach das ist, war die Magie einfach weg... Herrje ^^


----------



## Dracun (11. Februar 2011)

Meine Frau hat grad den übelsten Lachflash wegen folgendem Witz:

Was ist grün und wird auf Knopfdruck rot?

Ein Frosch im Mixer.
Was ist grün und bleibt bei knopfdruck weiterhin grün

Ein Frosch im Mixer der um sein Leben rennt.

Über was die dame sich manchmal beümmeln kann


----------



## Petersburg (11. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat grad den übelsten Lachflash wegen folgendem Witz:
> 
> Was ist grün und wird auf Knopfdruck rot?
> 
> ...



Ich sage Frösche können nicht so schnell laufen. Ein fall für die Mythbuster!


----------



## Edou (11. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich sage Frösche können nicht so schnell laufen. Ein fall für die Mythbuster!



Ein Christ, Verbrennt ihn! Es können nur die Illuminaten sein, sprich: Fall für Galileo Mystery!....Mythbusters...wo lebst du?


----------



## Petersburg (11. Februar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ein Christ, Verbrennt ihn! Es können nur die Illuminaten sein, sprich: Fall für Galileo Mystery!....Mythbusters...wo lebst du?



Mythbusters>Galileo Mysterie!


----------



## Edou (11. Februar 2011)

Aiman Abdallah > Mythbusters!111


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Mythbusters>Galileo Mysterie!



Ketzer! Die Rache der Illuminaten wird dich härter treffen als du dir je auszumalen vermagst!


----------



## Petersburg (11. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ketzer! Die Rache der Illuminaten wird dich härter treffen als du dir je auszumalen vermagst!



Vielleicht bin ich ja von den Illuminaten und versuche euch dazu zu bewegen, Mythbusters zu gucken damit ihr kein Galileo Mysterie mehr schaut und wir sie auslöschen können, bevor sie der Warheit zu nahe kommen


----------



## Edou (11. Februar 2011)

MysterY...


Und Nein, wir werden weiterhin Pro7 schauen und kommen euch auf die Spur!


----------



## Petersburg (11. Februar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> MysterY...
> 
> 
> Und Nein, wir werden weiterhin Pro7 schauen und kommen euch auf die Spur!



Wir haben Aiman Abdallah doch schon längst ausgetauscht


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wir haben Aiman Abdallah doch schon längst ausgetauscht



Screen or it didn't happen.


----------



## Edou (11. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Screen or it didn't happen.



Phick Ja


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Phick Ja



Entschuldigen Sie bitte, was haben Sie gesagt?

Oder besser... HÄ?


----------



## Edou (11. Februar 2011)

Phick Ja! Ich Boykottiere das "F" :S

Und Versuche nicht gebannt zu werden indem ich es mit F schreiben würde. :O


----------



## Dracun (11. Februar 2011)

Bäääämm
Sieht sehr gut aus  Freu mich jetzt schon 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3WOoIogW5EA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Bäääämm
> Sieht sehr gut aus  Freu mich jetzt schon



Schon wieder nen X-Men Film? Gaaawd... langsam reicht es


----------



## Edou (11. Februar 2011)

Ui, sieht Nett aus. 


Ich sag dann mal Gute Nacht. Bis Morgen!


----------



## Dracun (11. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schon wieder nen X-Men Film? Gaaawd... langsam reicht es


Diesmal ist es ja die Vorgeschichte des ganzen .. also eigentlich wieder wat neues


----------



## Petersburg (11. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Screen or it didn't happen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Diesmal ist es ja die Vorgeschichte des ganzen .. also eigentlich wieder wat neues



Oh ja... erst war es die Vorgeschichte von Wolverine ein wenig und nun wieder die Vorgeschichte von irgendwas. =/


----------



## Dracun (11. Februar 2011)

Joa weil Wolverine ja auch mitunter der interessanteste Charakter der ganzen X-Men Reihe ist 
Und jetzt ist ja wie wurde Professer Charles Xavier zu Professor X und was war der Grund warum sich Prof X und Erik Lensherr zu "Feinden" wurden. 
Für mich als alten X-Men Fan (hab die Comics als Kind immer leidenschaftlich gelesen) ist dies ein Must Have Film (niemand wird ja gezwungen den z gucken )


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Bild



:O Damn!


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Joa weil Wolverine ja auch mitunter der interessanteste Charakter der ganzen X-Men Reihe ist
> Und jetzt ist ja wie wurde Professer Charles Xavier zu Professor X und was war der Grund warum sich Prof X und Erik Lensherr zu "Feinden" wurden.
> Für mich als alten X-Men Fan (hab die Comics als Kind immer leidenschaftlich gelesen) ist dies ein Must Have Film (niemand wird ja gezwungen den z gucken )



Ich verbiete ja auch niemanden den zu gucken. Ich finds nur langsam nervig. Das klingt wieder nach "Kuh Melken". :X


----------



## Dracun (11. Februar 2011)

Ach quatsch .. Kühe melken ist es dann wenn Spider-Man wieder neu verfilmt wird, mit neuen Darstellern und wir wieder sehen wie Onkel Ben stirbt und aus Peter Parker Spiderman wird.

Ach nee .. halt das passiert ja gerade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (11. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ach quatsch .. Kühe melken ist es dann wenn Spider-Man wieder neu verfilmt wird, mit neuen Darstellern und wir wieder sehen wie Onkel Ben stirbt und aus Peter Parker Spiderman wird.
> 
> Ach nee .. halt das passiert ja gerade
> 
> ...



halt.. warte... wirklich?


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Februar 2011)

Kinder kinder kinder wie lang war ich denn nimmer hier drin^^


----------



## Petersburg (11. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kinder kinder kinder wie lang war ich denn nimmer hier drin^^



Nicht lange genug um zu bemerken, dass du nicht da warst


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nicht lange genug um zu bemerken, dass du nicht da warst



mysteriös!


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Februar 2011)

wie kann ich eigentlich ein spiel 2 mal installiern? brauche einmal wow cata official und dannoch privat server vanilla


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2011)

Normales Spiel installieren, Ordner kopieren und den Rest dann in einen der beiden Ordner draufinstallieren, wenn es geht. Kann man Classic überhaupt noch alleine installieren? Dachte, das liegt am Account, wie viel man spielen kann, aber installiern muss man alles?!


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Februar 2011)

nee das wären ja 2 server^^ btw coldmirror ist kacke geworden @avatar


----------



## Petersburg (11. Februar 2011)

Erst einmal classic wow suchen, dann die patches manuell runterladen da er sonst sofort auf cata patcht, ordner kopieren und dann einen der beiden ordner auf cata patchen?


----------



## Dracun (11. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> halt.. warte... wirklich?


http://filmkinotrailer.com/spiderman-reboot/
http://www.moviepilot.de/news/toby-maguire-wird-nicht-mehr-spider-man-spielen-105046
http://www.kino.de/news/spider-man-4-gekippt-maguire-von-bord/284361.html


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> nee das wären ja 2 server^^ btw coldmirror ist kacke geworden @avatar



Wasn Glück hat jeder einen anderen Geschmack ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Februar 2011)

Nabeeeend, endlich wieder zu Hause


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Februar 2011)

ach scheiss drauf ich zock jtz was anderes.


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2011)

Klasse....

Crysis 2 : http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/32528/crysis-2-pc-beta-geleakt

=/


----------



## Petersburg (11. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klasse....
> 
> Crysis 2 : http://www.gamersglo...pc-beta-geleakt
> 
> =/



Na das ist ja mal lustig


----------



## Dracun (12. Februar 2011)

Jup unfertig, buggy, texturen fehlen etc genau wie bei der wolverine version damals die im Netz rum geisterte wo die ganzen cgi effekte fehlten.
Wie ich bereits schon wo anders gesagt hab.
Bitte wer meint er braucht des fürs ego, soll er sichs ziehen, der Sinn dahinter erschließt sich mir nicht


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Februar 2011)

*gaähn* göeich ersma was zu saufen holn


----------



## Dominau (12. Februar 2011)

Bier!


----------



## Petersburg (12. Februar 2011)

Das leben ist so sinnlos


----------



## schneemaus (12. Februar 2011)

Hm. Merkste ja früh 

Ich will, dass meine Erkältung wieder weggeht -.-"


----------



## Petersburg (12. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hm. Merkste ja früh
> 
> Ich will, dass meine Erkältung wieder weggeht -.-"



Je später es wird desto depressiver werde ich, versteckt die Messer!


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Februar 2011)

Ich hasse meine Schlaflosigkeit. Um 12 ins Bett und jetzt wieder auf. Es geht einfach nicht...


----------



## schneemaus (12. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hasse meine Schlaflosigkeit. Um 12 ins Bett und jetzt wieder auf. Es geht einfach nicht...



Kenn ich irgendwoher. Hab die Woche erst eine Nacht mit 3 Stunden Schlaf verbracht, von 10 bis 1, danach war an Schlafen nicht mehr zu denken :/


----------



## Jester (12. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Je später es wird desto depressiver werde ich, versteckt die Messer!



Musik macht traurik! :'(


----------



## ZAM (12. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t_rUBONOv2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Februar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Oho der Chef is da^^ Na was macht ihr grad


----------



## ZAM (12. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oho der Chef is da^^ Na was macht ihr grad



Ich versuche zu errechnen, wieviel Geld dieses Jahr für diverse Spiele und BluRays drauf gehen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber werd wohl eher gleich in die Falle verschwinden.


----------



## Soramac (12. Februar 2011)

Immer jeden Scheiss gekauft, installiert zwei mal reingeguckt und das wars dann  So sind die Spiele heutzutage!


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Februar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich versuche zu errechnen, wieviel Geld dieses Jahr für diverse Spiele und BluRays drauf gehen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zammy, schlafen wird überbewertet!


----------



## ZAM (12. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Immer jeden Scheiss gekauft, installiert zwei mal reingeguckt und das wars dann  So sind die Spiele heutzutage!



Und das soll mir genau was sagen? *g*


----------



## ZAM (12. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Zammy, schlafen wird überbewertet!



Nur bis man aus den Latschen kippt *g*


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Februar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nur bis man aus den Latschen kippt *g*



Energydrinks reinahun _< fertig


----------



## Soramac (12. Februar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und das soll mir genau was sagen? *g*



Dass man sich ganz genau überlegen soll, WAS man sich kauft! (:

btw Ich hab mehr Beiträge geschrieben als ZAM! Muhahaha.. I feel special.


----------



## Petersburg (12. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> btw Ich hab mehr Beiträge geschrieben als ZAM! Muhahaha.. I feel special.



Das kann ZAM ganz schnell ändern

Aloha btw


----------



## Edou (12. Februar 2011)

N.A.B.E.N.D.

Wer denn Code lösen kann...bekommt ein + von mir. :O


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (12. Februar 2011)

Nabend meine Damen


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Februar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> N.A.B.E.N.D.
> 
> Wer denn Code lösen kann...bekommt ein + von mir. :O



Hab eben schnell nachgerechnet ob sich aus den Buchstaben die Zahl 42 ergibt, war aber nur 40


----------



## Edou (12. Februar 2011)

Gute Idee, aber Stimmt nicht. Ich löse auf bevor ich ins Bett gehe, außer es Löst jemand.


----------



## Dropz (12. Februar 2011)

nabend


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Februar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Gute Idee, aber Stimmt nicht. Ich löse auf bevor ich ins Bett gehe, außer es Löst jemand.



Die Lösung ist: DU wünschst uns allen einen guten Abend - Naaa, richtig oder?


----------



## Edou (12. Februar 2011)

Er kennt die Logik.....GRATULATION. Bekommst ein + Für die Lösung.


----------



## Dropz (12. Februar 2011)

und was macht ihr so  heute noch?


----------



## schneemaus (12. Februar 2011)

Tachchen!


----------



## Dropz (12. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Tachchen!



huuh


----------



## Edou (12. Februar 2011)

Da herausgefunden wurde was "N.A.B.E.N.D." bedeutet, gehte ich jetzt Schlafen. Nacht.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Februar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> huuh



Du hast ja immer noch die ekligen Shrimps in deiner Signatur :/ Aber die Cookies sehen lecker aus ^^ Aber diese Shrimps... Wuäh 


Nachti Edou!


----------



## Dropz (12. Februar 2011)

Ich finde, dass sie sehr lecker aussehen  schmecken nicht unbedingt  kommt drauf an  nicht wenn es gambas sind


----------



## schneemaus (12. Februar 2011)

Ich mag grundsätzlich keine Meeresfrüchte, also bleiben die Wuäh ^^


----------



## Dominau (12. Februar 2011)

nabend! :>


----------



## Raffzahl (12. Februar 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dass man sich ganz genau überlegen soll, WAS man sich kauft! (:



Also mindestens zwanzig Spiele dieses Jahr....


----------



## Petersburg (12. Februar 2011)

Jemand ne idee was ich tun könnte bevor ich hier vor langeweile verrecke? ._.


----------



## Tilbie (12. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Jemand ne idee was ich tun könnte bevor ich hier vor langeweile verrecke? ._.



Lesen!



> Wer das Klo nicht ehrt, ist es nicht wert.
> 
> Seien wir doch mal ehrlich: Es gibt keinen ruhigeren Ort als die Toilette. Dort erlangt man Frieden, Offenbarung und das Gefühl, alles richtig gemacht zu haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Jemand ne idee was ich tun könnte bevor ich hier vor langeweile verrecke? ._.



Wir könnten dich ins Meer werfen? :>


----------



## schneemaus (12. Februar 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Lesen!



...Unfassbar  Also ich les ja manchmal aufm Klo, aber Zocken? oO


----------



## Dropz (12. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich mag grundsätzlich keine Meeresfrüchte, also bleiben die Wuäh ^^


lecker frittierte garnelen 



Dominau schrieb:


> nabend! :>



hewhew


----------



## Petersburg (12. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir könnten dich ins Meer werfen? :>



Dieser Vorschlag wird übersprungen, der Thread wurde gelesen, Neue Vorschläge!


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dieser Vorschlag wird übersprungen, der Thread wurde gelesen, Neue Vorschläge!


----------



## Petersburg (12. Februar 2011)

Ok, wir werfen Lachmann ins meer :/


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Februar 2011)

Jemanden, der überhaupt nicht singen kann, so lange zu nerven, bis er Singstar mitspielt, erfüllt voll den Tatbestand der Nötigung. Ich leide...


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ok, wir werfen Lachmann ins meer :/



Abgemacht!


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Februar 2011)

Schneit das bei euch auch? cO war eben draußen Eingang freimachen


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Februar 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Schneit das bei euch auch? cO war eben draußen Eingang freimachen



Wir haben 10 Grad. Wohnst du auf Spitzbergen?


----------



## Petersburg (12. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abgemacht!



Hmm da frag ich mich gerade, was denn nun mit dib comics ist, schon seit... jahren kein neuer comic :/


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wir haben 10 Grad. Wohnst du auf Spitzbergen?




Öh ne in Schleswig Holstein irgendwo bei Hamburg


----------



## Tilbie (12. Februar 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Schneit das bei euch auch? cO war eben draußen Eingang freimachen



Bei uns hats auch geschneit aber net so doll


----------



## schneemaus (12. Februar 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Öh ne in Schleswig Holstein irgendwo bei Hamburg



Jo, die Freundin von meinem Vater wohnt in der Nähe von Hamburg, bei denen schneit's auch. Hier hat's um die 10 Grad =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abgemacht!



Pah


----------



## schneemaus (12. Februar 2011)

Lachi ignoriert mich im ICQ :/


----------



## Petersburg (12. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Pah



Welche Schuhgröße hast du denn? Ach egal, past eh wie angegossen


----------



## Skatero (12. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hmm da frag ich mich gerade, was denn nun mit dib comics ist, schon seit... jahren kein neuer comic :/



Der hat doch aufgehört.


----------



## Petersburg (13. Februar 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der hat doch aufgehört.



Beweise?


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Pah



Nicht traurig sein! Er hat... äh... vieles gegen mich... nein, hat er nicht.


----------



## Petersburg (13. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Epic


----------



## Skatero (13. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Beweise?



Wenn ich mich nicht irre, stand es mal da im Forum, aber ich komme momentan nicht auf die Seite. Den Comic gibt es aber wirklich nicht mehr.
Vielleicht ist die Seite ja auch schon down, obwohl downforeveryoneorjustme etwas anderes sagt.


----------



## Petersburg (13. Februar 2011)

Und ein weiteres mal ist der Nachtschwärmer eröffnet!


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2011)

Party Hard :3

Omg Köln gewinnt 4:2 [...]
Was ist nur los mit dieser Welt xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2011)

Shalom ...


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Party Hard :3
> 
> Omg Köln gewinnt 4:2 [...]
> Was ist nur los mit dieser Welt xD



Olli du pisser was geht ab




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=40npOyt_qBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2011)

Mir gehts [erstaunlich] gut ,aber ich hab überall blaue Flecke :// xD

& bei dir alles kosher ?


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mir gehts [erstaunlich] gut ,aber ich hab überall blaue Flecke :// xD
> 
> & bei dir alles kosher ?



Jau^^ Hab meine Ernährungsweise mal umgestellt


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Öko geworden [...] :3



Mh ich empfehle die Bier & Fleisch Diät


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mh ich empfehle die Bier & Fleisch Diät






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2011)

Also das ist bitter


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Also das ist bitter



Wieso bitter? Ich bin fitter als je zuvor!


----------



## Petersburg (13. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WTf, ein Veganer Sportler? Wieviele Vitamine, Nährstoffe und co muss der denn Schlucken um nich zusammen zu brechen? Vegetarier wär ja noch realistisch...


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso bitter? Ich bin fitter als je zuvor!



Mh naja ,aber zu welchem Preis !!!


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> WTf, ein Veganer Sportler? Wieviele Vitamine, Nährstoffe und co muss der denn Schlucken um nich zusammen zu brechen? Vegetarier wär ja noch realistisch...



Das ist unnötig da du alles ausser B12 aus den Sachen bekommst! Und das B12 bekommste von Sojaprodukten raus.
Zu einem guten Preis! Ich töte nicht


----------



## Petersburg (13. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das ist unnötig da du alles ausser B12 aus den Sachen bekommst! Und das B12 bekommste von Sojaprodukten raus.



Und was ist mit Eiweiß :/ 

&#8364;: Zu dem Bild - Ich töte auch nicht, ich bin vegetarier


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich töte nicht, ich esse nur das was andere getötet haben <3


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Eiweiß :/



Hab grad keinen bock zu zählen aus wieviel sachen man das bekommt


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2011)

Naja ,die Tiere sterben trotzdem...


----------



## Petersburg (13. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verbrennt ihn! Hängt ihn! Steinigt ihn!


----------



## Dracun (13. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Bild entfernt*



Hmm legga .. frisches Steak .. mjam


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2011)

Nachher kommt Matrix *g*


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Februar 2011)

Ohne das ganze Gefleische wäre der Klimawandel nicht da. HA! Was sagt ihr nun? 
Ausserdem wäre das Welthungerproblem auch weg.
Veggies 1 : 0 Fleischfresser


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nachher kommt Matrix *g*



Yes  , und davor noch Zohan \o/...

aber morgen ist Montag...


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ohne das ganze Gefleische wäre der Klimawandel nicht da. HA! Was sagt ihr nun?
> Ausserdem wäre das Welthungerproblem auch weg.
> Veggies 1 : 0 Fleischfresser



achso ohne "fleischfresser" gäb es also keine Kühe ? 
& "veggies" fahren doch auch Auto,wollen eine warme Wohnung haben etc pp.


----------



## Dracun (13. Februar 2011)

Beide Filme wenn dann ohne werbung 

Ach dieses Gerücht wurde von militanten Veganern und Vegetarier in die Welt gesetzt. Mein Steak muss noch bluten .. es muss vor Angst anfangen zu zittern wenn ich ihm auf dem Teller mit dem Messer zu nah komme .. JA FLEISCH ... *sabber*


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Februar 2011)

Macht was ihr wollt^^ HIer an alle Halflife Fans:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OOrH5tfWorg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Btw Hab bald geburtstag ich hol mir das vieh: http://www.elbenwald.de/products/Fantasy/Schwerter/Hiebwaffen/Wikinger-Streitaxt.html


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Februar 2011)

Man kann durchaus über die Vor- und Nachteile von Vegetarismus debattieren, aber dazu kommt es nie, weil die vegetarische Seite immer gleich Horrorbilder posten muss. Ich kann auch sagen: Jeden Tag werden 50 Fußballfelder im Regenwald abgeholzt, suuuper gemacht ihr Vegetarier.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Man kann durchaus über die Vor- und Nachteile von Vegetarismus debattieren, aber dazu kommt es nie, weil die vegetarische Seite immer gleich Horrorbilder posten muss. Ich kann auch sagen: Jeden Tag werden 50 Fußballfelder im Regenwald abgeholzt, suuuper gemacht ihr Vegetarier.



Wieso werden die denn Abgeholzt, hmm?


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso werden die denn Abgeholzt, hmm?



Na, unter anderem für Ackerbau.


----------



## Dracun (13. Februar 2011)

mann is doch ladde ..
von mir aus soll jeder futtern wat er will ... meine muddi ist auch vegetarier (oder war es veganer?) keine ahnung .. naja egal ... 

hauptsache ihr futtert meinem essen nicht das essen weg


----------



## Dracun (13. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso werden die denn Abgeholzt, hmm?


für mäcces


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Na, unter anderem für Ackerbau.



Soja->Tierfutter
Nebenbei bemerkt ist der Futtersoja für Menschen ungeeignet.


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2011)

Fleischfresser > jede einzelne Art von Vegetarier :X

Und wie man auf die Tatsache kommt, dass ohne FLeischfresser kein Klimawandel wäre ist mir schleierhaft...


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fleischfresser > jede einzelne Art von Vegetarier :X
> 
> Und wie man auf die Tatsache kommt, dass ohne FLeischfresser kein Klimawandel wäre ist mir schleierhaft...



*lach* 
Es gibt viele Tiere. Sehr viele. Allein in Deutschland werden jedes Jahr mehr als 2 000 000 000 [2 Milliarden]Tiere geschlachtet. Die Furzen ja auch  Und das ganze Wasser und das Futter das dabei draufgeht....holla holla da kommt was zusammen.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fleischfresser > jede einzelne Art von Vegetarier :X



Razyl hat recht


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Soja->Tierfutter
> Nebenbei bemerkt ist der Futtersoja für Menschen ungeeignet.



Es werden auf gerodeten Flächen auch jede Menge Bananen, Apfelsinen, Papayas, Mangos u.a. angebaut. Auch Süßkartoffeln gibts.

Und schon mal was vom Wanderfeldbau gehört?

Davon ab, sind Pflanzen nicht auch Lebewesen? 

Fleischkonsum ist für den Menschen natürlich, wir können aber gerne über die Tierhaltung sprechen und den Preis für das Fleisch. Mir reicht es, einmal pro Woche ein Steak zu bekommen, dafür würde ich auch 20 Euro zahlen statt 2. Aber mit irgendwelchen Horrorbildern wird die Diskussion nicht gefördert, damit katapultieren sich Vegetarier, Veganer und Tierfreunde immer wieder selbst ins Lächerliche.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es werden auf gerodeten Flächen auch jede Menge Bananen, Apfelsinen, Papayas, Mangos u.a. angebaut. Auch Süßkartoffeln gibts.
> 
> Und schon mal was vom Wanderfeldbau gehört?
> 
> ...



Das ist kein Horror das ist das Normale^^Nebenbei ich muss jetzt off können morgen weiterdiskutieren 
Pflanzen haben kein Zentrales Nervensystem
Ausserdem würdest du es bestimmt nicht toll finden wenn ich deine Mutter schlachten und auffressen würde, wa?


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jeden Tag werden 50 Fußballfelder im Regenwald abgeholzt



Mh eig unmöglich bei den mengen an Krombacher die ich trinke


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Februar 2011)

> Ausserdem würdest du es bestimmt nicht toll finden wenn ich deine Mutter schlachten und auffressen würde, wa?



Genau das meine ich mit "ins Lächerliche katapultieren". 

Mir würde es auch nicht gefallen, wenn du meine Fichte abholzen und auffressen würdest.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2011)

Mal eine Frage :

Wenn man mit 16 nur bis 24 Uhr draußen bleiben darf, umwieviel Uhr darf man wieder raus ?


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2011)

Guten Abend Leute!


@ Olli: Das hab ich mich schon so oft gefragt oO


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2011)

Nabend :3

Naja im Gesetz steht dazu nichts :>


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2011)

Ich würd mal pauschal sagen morgens um 6. Allerdings... Wenn ich mit 16 ne Bäckerlehre anfange.. UIUIUI wo das hinführt


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2011)

Naja ich das mal bei meinem Praktikum bei der Popolizei gefragt ,die meinten : Öh keine Ahnunh ,aber wenn wir dich Samstags ,leicht Alkoholisiert irgendwo aufgreifen ,werden wir dich wohl mit nehmen


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ausserdem würdest du es bestimmt nicht toll finden wenn ich deine Mutter schlachten und auffressen würde, wa?



LÄCHERLICH

Abgesehen davon, dass es Kannibalismus wäre ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Februar 2011)

Im Gesetz ist es für Gaststätten wie folgt geregelt :



> Der Aufenthalt in Gaststätten darf Kindern und Jugendlichen unter 16 Jahren nur gestattet werden, wenn eine personensorgeberechtigte oder erziehungsbeauftragte Person sie begleitet oder wenn sie in der Zeit zwischen 5 Uhr und 23 Uhr eine Mahlzeit oder ein Getränk einnehmen. Jugendlichen ab 16 Jahren darf der Aufenthalt in Gaststätten ohne Begleitung einer personensorgeberechtigten oder erziehungsbeauftragten Person in der Zeit zwischen 24 Uhr und 5 Uhr morgens nicht gestattet werden.



Arbeiten nach Jugendarbeitszeitschutzgesetz (§14):


> (1) Jugendliche dürfen nur in der Zeit von 6 bis 20 Uhr beschäftigt werden.
> (2) Jugendliche über 16 Jahre dürfen
> 
> 1.
> ...


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2011)

Ja für Gaststätten ,aber ich meine Jetzt so auf der Straße rumlaufen 


Btw : Sorry Icq Error ://


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Im Gesetz ist es für Gaststätten wie folgt geregelt :



Streber


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Februar 2011)

Streber? 
Nee, Bing-Nutzer 



Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja für Gaststätten ,aber ich meine Jetzt so auf der Straße rumlaufen



Naja, wenn ein 14-jähriger Nachts 2 Uhr auf der Straße aufgegriffen wird von der Polizei, werden sicherlich die Eltern ein Problem bekommen. Verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht & so.

Das Gesetz regelgt nur Gaststätten, Kino, Tanzveranstaltungen & Co.


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Streber?
> Nee, Bing-Nutzer



Iiih, Bing :< weiche er von mir!


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2011)

Ne, bei Gaststätten is das ja klar... Aber man darf unter 16 nur bis 22 Uhr und mit 16 und 17 nur bis 24 Uhr ohne Begleitung Erwachsener draußen rumlaufen. Aber was is denn nun, wenn ich ne Bäckerlehre mache und mich nachts um halb 3 auf dem Weg zur Arbeit die Polizei aufgreift? Nur so ne Frage, mir isses ja egal, aber jetzt interessiert mich das


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ne, bei Gaststätten is das ja klar... Aber man darf unter 16 nur bis 22 Uhr und mit 16 und 17 nur bis 24 Uhr ohne Begleitung Erwachsener draußen rumlaufen. Aber was is denn nun, wenn ich ne Bäckerlehre mache und mich nachts um halb 3 auf dem Weg zur Arbeit die Polizei aufgreift? Nur so ne Frage, mir isses ja egal, aber jetzt interessiert mich das



Wenn du das denen erklärst, werden sie dich vielleicht dort hin begleiten und feststellen, ob es wahr ist oder nicht.



Razyl schrieb:


> Iiih, Bing :< weiche er von mir!



Wieso? Ob google, bing oder yahoo. Wo ist der Unterschied?


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wieso? Ob google, bing oder yahoo. Wo ist der Unterschied?



Bing ist mir als Suchmaschine zu "bunt". :S


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht.. Ich kenn auch andere Polizisten... "Wo kommen Sie her?" "Von der Arbeit oO" "Jaja, nachts um halb 2, hier ist doch die Disco in der Nähe, steigen Sie mal aus" Nachdem der Polizist dann lustige "Anomalien" in meinen Pupillen festgestellt hat und ich ihn gefragt habe, ob es um Myasis, Mydriasis oder gar um nicht isokore Pupillen geht, hat er mich dumm angeguckt und mich pusten lassen


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Februar 2011)

Google hats doch versucht nachzumachen. Aber nur dauerte das Nachladen des Hintergrunds bei google komischer weise lange. Bevor ich da ne Suche absenden konnte.....


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Februar 2011)

Im Zweifelsfall werden die Polizisten dich zur Arbeitsstelle begleiten oder nach der Telefonnummer fragen und sich selbst überzeugen. 

Übrigens sollte man, wenn man sich volllaufen lässt, keinen Firmenausweis o.ä. dabeihaben. Wenn man Randale macht und aufgegriffen wird, ruft die Polizei dort an und muss überprüfen, ob der Ausweis nicht vielleicht gestohlen wurde. Da kommt es zwangsläufig dazu, dass der Chef dann weiß, dass man nackt in der Ausnüchterungszelle sitzt - ob das der Karriere dienlich ist, ist doch sehr zweifelhaft.


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Google hats doch versucht nachzumachen. Aber nur dauerte das Nachladen des Hintergrunds bei google komischer weise lange. Bevor ich da ne Suche absenden konnte.....



Das geht einwandfrei abzuschalten =) Eine Suchmaschine soll sich einfach und übersichtlich präsentieren.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Februar 2011)

Du meinst die Karriere als Knast-Bäcker / Knast-Koch?


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall werden die Polizisten dich zur Arbeitsstelle begleiten oder nach der Telefonnummer fragen und sich selbst überzeugen.
> 
> Übrigens sollte man, wenn man sich volllaufen lässt, keinen Firmenausweis o.ä. dabeihaben. Wenn man Randale macht und aufgegriffen wird, ruft die Polizei dort an und muss überprüfen, ob der Ausweis nicht vielleicht gestohlen wurde. Da kommt es zwangsläufig dazu, dass der Chef dann weiß, dass man nackt in der Ausnüchterungszelle sitzt - ob das der Karriere dienlich ist, ist doch sehr zweifelhaft.



Viel schöner sind Kollegen, die sich an Rosenmontag so volllaufen lassen, dass der komplette Funk mithören darf, wie der Kollege aufgegriffen und zu Papa auf die Leitstelle gefahren wird, damit der überlegen kann, obs nach Hause oder ins Krankenhaus geht - "Nee, des kenne mer de Mudder net antun, fahrtn ins Krankenhaus!" 

Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht, ob der Polizist dachte, ich will ihn verarschen, aber ich glaube, der mochte mich nicht mehr, nachdem ich etwas gereizt auf die "Anomalien" meiner Pupillen reagiert habe.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Du meinst die Karriere als Knast-Bäcker / Knast-Koch?



Nun ja, das fiel mir eben ein, da wir es ja von Polizisten hatten und mein Bruder ist ja einer. Die hatten mal jemanden von einer ganz renommierten Firma bei sich in der Zelle, war so besoffen, dass er die Polizisten auch körperlich bedroht hat. Beim Durchsuchen wurde halt der Ausweis gefunden. Plötzlich wurde der Typ ziemlich schnell wieder nüchtern und hat gebettelt wie ein kleines Kind, dass man dort nicht anrufe solle. Naja, genützt hats nix, es musste ja überprüft werden. Das Ende vom Lied kann man sich ja denken.



> Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht, ob der Polizist dachte, ich will ihn verarschen, aber ich glaube, der mochte mich nicht mehr, nachdem ich etwas gereizt auf die "Anomalien" meiner Pupillen reagiert habe.



Am besten immer Verständnis zeigen, dann kommt man am besten weg. Ich wurde auch mal gefragt, wann ich das letzte mal einen Joint geraucht habe. Solche Fragen sind schon eine Frechheit. Pinkeln musste ich auch noch. Bin denen dann mit dem Becher entgegengewackelt, hab etwas verschüttet und gesagt: "Achtung, ich hab Hepatitis." Naja, Urin war unauffällig.


----------



## The Paladin (13. Februar 2011)

Guten Abend

Anstatt dass ich hier noch einmal schreibe wie es mir geht ist hier ein Link 

Was regt euch so richtig auf


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2011)

The schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Anstatt dass ich hier noch einmal schreibe wie es mir geht ist hier ein Link



Kurioserweise sind die DLCs längst im PC Code enthalten und aktivierbar :>


----------



## Dracun (13. Februar 2011)

Das ist EA mann 
Gibt ja auch keine DLC´s für NfS HP oder en Lobby Chat system oder ähnliches .. hatte ich so auf dat Game gefreut und dann voll der Reinfall.
2 Patches wo Sachen gepatcht wurden die total unwichtig sind (zum Großteil), auf die Wünsche der Com wurde so gut wie gar net eingegangen. 
Aus diesen Gründen und ein paar mehr .. nie wieder EA spiele.


----------



## KlacM (14. Februar 2011)

Gute Frage.... Im Jugendschutzgesetz steht nur was über den Aufenthalt in Gaststätten, Kinos, Jugendgefährdende Orte und an Tanzveranstaltungen aber nichts über den Aufenthalt in der Öffentlichkeit(wobei man die öffentlichkeit wohl als Jugendgefährdender Ort einstufen könnte).

Um es zusammenzufassen: In Gaststätten darf man sich nur in nem Zeitraum von 5-24 uhr aufhalten, in kinos kommt es auf den film und die begleitpersonen drauf an und tanzveranstaltungen auch nur von 5-24 uhr. wobei man das gesetz umgehen kann mit einer heirat xD

ORGINAL ZITAT AUSM TEXT:


> (5) Die Vorschriften der §§ 2 bis 14 dieses Gesetzes gelten nicht für verheiratete Jugendliche.



alles hier nachlesbar: http://www.bmfsfj.de/RedaktionBMFSFJ/Abteilung5/Pdf-Anlagen/jugendschutzgesetz-fliesstext,property=pdf,bereich=bmfsfj,sprache=de,rwb=true.pdf


----------



## Soladra (14. Februar 2011)

Och nee gleich fängt der wahnsinn wieder an,  der sich schule nennt -.-


----------



## Petersburg (14. Februar 2011)

Party Hard!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2011)

Heute ist doch irgend so'n Tag, oder ? >.>


----------



## Petersburg (14. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Heute ist doch irgend so'n Tag, oder ? >.>



War der nich Gestern?


----------



## schneemaus (14. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Heute ist doch irgend so'n Tag, oder ? >.>



Jo. Mon-Tag. Der is heut.

Nabend übrigens


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Jo. Mon-Tag. Der is heut.
> 
> Nabend übrigens



Rischtisch


----------



## Petersburg (14. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Jo. Mon-Tag. Der is heut.
> 
> Nabend übrigens



Also ich find ja Montag ist der beste Schultag, immer so richtig schön ausgeschlafen. Meine Klassenkameraden möchten mich immer umbringen wenn ich sage wie schön Montage doch sind


----------



## schneemaus (14. Februar 2011)

Also mir ist das ja egal. Für mich gibt es nur "Arbeitstag" oder "freier Tag", unabhängig vom Wochentag. Und Montage sind da keine Ausnahme, mal arbeite ich, mal hab ich frei.


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ENn0tUk344

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2011)

http://www.skatedeluxe.de/

OMG wieviele geile Sachen es auf dieser Seite gibt *__*


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> http://www.skatedeluxe.de/
> 
> OMG wieviele geile Sachen es auf dieser Seite gibt *__*



Naw, Dude Naw


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Februar 2011)

wtf schonwieder nacht^^ wieso geht die zeit so schnell rum


----------



## schneemaus (14. Februar 2011)

Also Disney... Nun... ähm... war auch schonmal besser, um es nett auszudrücken


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naw, Dude Naw



Naja manche Sachen sind echt häßlich ,aber Element ,DC & és sind eig ganz vernünftige Sachen *__*


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Februar 2011)

Coole Hoodys


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2011)

ich find Phineas & ferb einfach nur genial  Schmeiß mich jedes mal weg bei der Serie 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TnFK9UDlqis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (14. Februar 2011)

Also ich bin wirklicher Disneyfan... Aber meiner Meinung nach waren das hier die letzten wirklich guten Disney-Zeichentrick-Serien:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g-NJYzK-Wh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8fxqxweJE9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vor allem Disneys große Pause hab ich geliebt und find's heute noch total klasse =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Februar 2011)

Wochenend Kids war/ist scheiße 
Grosse Pause war aber wirklich ziemlich gut


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2011)

yo die wochenendkids waren auch gut 
I find allgemein die ganzen Disney Zeichentrick serien genial ... haben in der regel alle einen richtig guten humor


----------



## schneemaus (14. Februar 2011)

Mag sein, dass auch Phineas und Ferb ganz lustig ist. Aber der Zeichenstil hat extrem abgebaut :/


----------



## Soladra (14. Februar 2011)

huhu


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2011)

welche sendung ich noch Göttlich finde ist Cosmo & Wanda xD
Ich liebe es


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2011)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Ich liebe diese Serie .. einfach nur göttlich abgedreht ... leider zeigt SuperRTL nur Wiederholungen .. die neueren Folgen kommen nur auf Nick


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UbNrjfVzfEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xandy (14. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute,
sorry das ich euch störe aber ich wäre euch unendlich dankbar wenn ihr mir sagen könntet wie das Lied am Anfang des Videos heißt, also der Chor 
MfG Xandy





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1R3Z--3MVBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2011)

pack doch bitte einen richtigen link in den text .. dann kann dir auch geholfen werden


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2011)

loool





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SmBCiLfXiHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xandy (14. Februar 2011)

erledigt


----------



## Dracun (14. Februar 2011)

Der geilste Teil im ganzen Film 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GEd1rE04KZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (15. Februar 2011)

The Last yesterday and now the first for this day 

hiho ihr schwärmer 

Gestern für euch den englischen Teil des Film gezeigt und heute gibts den auf Deutsch 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zlTAwm-IyAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (15. Februar 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o3oCivTFP4[/youtube]

Wie kann man sowas nur cutten?


----------



## Dracun (15. Februar 2011)

Das frag mich auch so bei manchen Filmen


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2011)

guuuuten abend zusammen


----------



## Dominau (15. Februar 2011)

nabend


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das frag mich auch so bei manchen Filmen



Hatte mal den Fehler gemacht mir einen Horror Film gekürzt anzuschauen.

Als der Mörder dem Opfer grade abstechen wollte haben die supertollen Menschen(Wer auch immer das zu verantworten hat) ich glaube 5-10 Sek vom Film rausgeschnitten.

Undzwar nicht so das es kaum auffällt NEIN sie haben es einfach rausgeschnitten und zusammengeklebt!

Der Mörder stand erst vorm Opfer und dann einfach mitten im Raum...


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2011)

darf man fragen von welchem film ihr sprecht?


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> darf man fragen von welchem film ihr sprecht?



Du fragst Sachen.
Ich glaube der Film hat in einem Zug gespielt.
Mehr weiss ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr(Hab den Film schnell verdrängt^^).


----------



## Thoor (15. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also ich bin wirklicher Disneyfan... Aber meiner Meinung nach waren das hier die letzten wirklich guten Disney-Zeichentrick-Serien:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab die Sendung geliebt :O


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab die Sendung geliebt :O



Du liebst sie immer noch.


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du liebst sie immer noch.



Seh ich auch so. Sowas hört man nicht auf zu lieben, einmal geliebt, immer geliebt!  Ich glaub, ich zieh mir gleich ne Folge Große Pause rein


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so. Sowas hört man nicht auf zu lieben, einmal geliebt, immer geliebt!  Ich glaub, ich zieh mir gleich ne Folge Große Pause rein



Da mach ich mit.
Gott waren das geile Zeiten damals.

Weiss nicht warum aber ich habe das Intro geliebt. :>

Und der Dicke Typ(der nette kann mir den Namen nicht merken :S) erinnert mich immer an den schwarzen aus green mile.


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2011)

Hieß der nicht Mikey? Der bei Green Mile hieß auf jeden Fall Coffee, wie das Getränk, aber ich glaub, das wurd anders geschrieben... Aber ich hab Gretchen geliebt, und natürlich Spinelli! Spinelli war der Oberhammer


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hieß der nicht Mikey? Der bei Green Mile hieß auf jeden Fall Coffee, wie das Getränk, aber ich glaub, das wurd anders geschrieben... Aber ich hab Gretchen geliebt, und natürlich Spinelli! Spinelli war der Oberhammer



Michael &#8222;Mikey" Blumberg Groß und beliebt, sehr philosophisch, mag Essen. Der blonde Mikey trägt immer ein beiges T-Shirt und eine braune Hose. Mikey schreibt Gedichte, tanzt Ballett und singt. Er steht seinen fünf Freunden oft mit liberalem und gewaltlosem Rat zur Seite. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass er sich in einer Folge vom Weihnachtsmann Unmengen von Kaugummis wünscht und in einer anderen Folge versucht, die größte Kaugummiblase zu pusten, kann man daraus annehmen, das er für Kaugummis schwärmt. Er ist der Älteste der Gruppe.Quelle: http://de.wikipedia....Hauptcharaktere

Hast Recht. 

Jaja, fühl mich grad wie ein alter Mann.
Damals war alles noch viel besser!. hehe


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2011)

Sag ich doch xD

Meine Katze ist verrückt. Seit ihrer Geburt futtert die Kaugummi oO Aber nur Wrigleys Spearmint und Doublemint  Weiß nich, wieso die das so toll findet, aber wenn ich ihr n Stückchen von meinem Kaugummi abmache, die stürzt sich da drauf, als hätt ich ihr vorher 3 Wochen nix zu fressen gegeben, die futtert das dann xD Und als ich 10 oder so war, hab ich sie verarscht, kennt ihr diese Blättchen, die man sich auf die Zunge gelegt hat und die sich aufgelöst haben, die total nach Pfefferminz geschmeckt haben und scharf waren? Die gibt's glaub ich gar nicht mehr, aber die hatt ich einmal und meine Katze war voll scharf drauf, hab ich ihr halt eins gegeben und sie hat's nich von ihrer Zunge bekommen, das scharfe Zeug XD Oh ja ich war ein böses Kind, und heute rennt mir meine Katze überall hin nach und weicht nich von meiner Seite, weil sie mich so liebt... Komisch oO


----------



## Dracun (15. Februar 2011)

Jaa ich freu mich wieder auf den Sommer 
Bei dem Lied habe ich schon ewig ein absolutes Summer Feeling 
[dailymotion]x6xonw_die-fantastischen-vier-picknicker-l_music[/dailymotion]


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Jaa ich freu mich wieder auf den Sommer
> Bei dem Lied habe ich schon ewig ein absolutes Summer Feeling
> [dailymotion]x6xonw_die-fantastischen-vier-picknicker-l_music[/dailymotion]




haha jetzt hab ich den plötzlich im kopp und krieg ihn nich mehr weg 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=He-d2zXYWSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (15. Februar 2011)

ich hab den hier grad im Ohr 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Q00HQwO2Sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gazeran (15. Februar 2011)

Wie seid ihr denn auf Disney gekommen?
Dragonball ist das einzig wahre!


----------



## Dracun (15. Februar 2011)

Also wenn dann bitte sämtliche Zeichentrick Serien aus den frühen 90igern und späten 80igern  und alles was unter Hanna-Barbera Cartoons bekannt ist 
Wenn wir schon so anfangen wollen


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Wie seid ihr denn auf Disney gekommen?
> Dragonball ist das einzig wahre!



dragonball is über 20 jahre alt!

nichts topt bleach, absolut gar nix


----------



## Gazeran (15. Februar 2011)

Sry, bei den 80ern und anfang 90ern kann ich nicht Mitreden...
Bin erst 1994 geboren :/
Wann ist denn eigentlich Dragonball rausgekommen? Also nix GT, Z oder sonstiges.
Kann mich nur dran erinnern, dass ich das sehr früh gesehen habe  und heut schau ich mir das auch noch gern an

@über mir:
Wtf so alt schon oO


----------



## Dracun (15. Februar 2011)

Du Küken du 

Hierzulande ist es glaube ich erst auf RTL 2 so richtig bekannt geworden .. denke Mitte der 90iger


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2011)

Mitte der 90er is richtig, das kam ein Stück nach Sailor Moon - Was übrigens das EINZIG Wahre ist, wie Mila Superstar... Aber dazu bin ich wohl zu weiblich und ihr wohl zu männlich


----------



## Gazeran (15. Februar 2011)

Naja, Mila Superstar... sagt mir irgendwas... Hmm irgendwas Sportmäßiges oder?

Was auch ganz toll war/ist sind die Kickers  mit Gregor 
Obwohl ich eigentlich Fußball nicht leiden kann mag ich diese Sendung xD


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2011)

Kickers war der Sportanime für Jungs, Mila Superstar der Sportanime für Mädchen, obwohl ich mir die Kickers auch ab und zu gerne angeschaut hab.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Lm6OW_N6aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u00Iyk5zXZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-> Gibt nix Besseres, ich kann teilweise die Folgen immer noch mitsprechen, hauptsächlich Staffel 3 und Staffel 5, wegen Haruka, Michiru und Hotaru <3


Edit: Was mir gerade noch einfällt. Von Sailor Moon könnten sie ruhig mal ein Remake machen, die hat heut noch so endlos viele Fans, grad hier in Deutschland, wenn ich mir alleine angucke, wie viele Fanarts da jeden Tag auf Animexx hochgeladen werden... Das würd sicherlich immer noch einige Quoten bekommen.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2011)

ja merkt man daran wie frech du bist! willst jetzt noch andeuten ich wär alt?! 
sowas sagt man zu damen nicht! xD

dragonball is 84 erschienen, dbz 89. bei gt kein plan war eh schrott...

und das normale dragonball hab ich mir nur zu hälfte angetan war mir dann doch zu alt und zu kindisch...

kannst dir ja ma dragon ball kai angucken falls du das nich kennst is die neuauflage von Z aber mehr so auf fanbase


----------



## Gazeran (15. Februar 2011)

Das alte Dragon Ball ist das beste 
Das Kai kenn ich nicht, muss ich mir mal ansehen ^^

Aber ich fand/finde die ganzen Witze in der alten Serie einfah zu geil.... pffff Jackie Chun xDDD neeeeeeein ich bin nicht der schildkrötenmann der auf "anzügliche zeitschriften" steht ^^
Das beste war allerdings als er so einen Stapel "anzügliche zeitschriften" bekam und dazwischen ein schwulen heft war xD
Ic hab nix gegen schwule, hab selbst eine ZU weibliche seite *schäm*, fand das einfach witzig


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

nee das war mir immer zu kindisch... sogar im japanischem original.

db kai ist db z, nur von 291 auf ca 100 folgen gekürzt glaub ich, also nur die wesentliche hauptstory. von den sprechern neu vertont, in hd und so...

kann aber ehrlich gesagt kein DB mehr sehen nachdem serien wie zB bleach in allen belangen die messlatte so unglaublich hoch gelegt haben... ^^

ich hol mir ma nen döner  bis gleich


----------



## Gazeran (16. Februar 2011)

Bleach kenn ich nur die Mangas...
Werd ich mir wohl auch mal reinziehn müssen die Serie, is von allen sehr gelobt worden ^^

Naja ich geh jetz mal Haja machen, Nachti!
Und dir noch guten Abbo ego


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

danke danke bin schon fertig...

ich dummerchen hab ganz vergessen dazuzusagen das ich mein essen warm bevorzuge... -.-

und sonst? alle nachtschwärmer wieder am schlafen?


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

Schlafen kannste noch genug, wenn du tot bist, hier wird nich gepennt


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

rischdiiisch 

bin auch erst um 21 uhr aufgestanden das wär eh schwierig ^^


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

Hm, na ja, ich bin um 12 aufgestanden und hab vorhin ein "Mittagsschläfchen" von 8 bis 10 gehalten


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

hm na dann besitzt du ja genau so nen tollen rythmus wie ich nämlich gar keinen xD

obwohl das bei dir ja berufsbedingt sein dürfte schätz ich ma...

hab schon gedacht du wärst sauer weil ich letztes ma so über karneval hergezogen bin


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

Nönö, mir ist das egal, soll jeder machen, was er will ^^ Mir gefällt's. Dafür gefallen mir andere Dinge nicht ^^

Joah, das mit dem Rhythmus ist bei mir tatsächlich berufsbedingt. Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass ich schon immer mehr Abend- und Nachtmensch war, auch z.B. während den Schulferien. Ich kam schon immer schlecht früh aus dem Bett, egal, wie früh ich ins Bett gegangen bin. Mein Klinikpraktikum für den Rettungssanitäter vor zweieinhalb Jahren war der Horror, wenn ich Frühschicht hatte. Schichtbeginn 5:45, also 5:30 da sein, um sich noch umzuziehen, und ich durfte 50km zu dem Krankenhaus fahren... Blanker Horror, wirklich. Die Woche Nachtschicht hab ich hingegen auf einer Arschbacke abgesessen 

Aber ich verraff z.B. auch oft, welcher Wochentag es ist. Vor allem, wenn mein Vater Urlaub hat. Der arbeitet nämlich geregelt von Montag bis Freitag und hat eben am Wochenende frei. Ich arbeite halt auch mal am Sonntag oder an Feiertagen, wenn er frei hat. Solang er arbeitet, krieg ich das mit den Wochentagen noch halbwegs hin, aber wenn er Urlaub hat, komm ich total aus dem Rhythmus ^^


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

ja kenn das gut.

hab früher mal in nem sicherheitsdienst, bzw ner dedektei gearbeitet das war auch hauptsächlich nachts und auch an sonntagen und feiertagen usw.

da hatte ich so gar kein gefühl mehr. da stand ich auch schonmal mittags vorm supermarkt und hab festgestellt das sonntag is.
alles klar dann halt morgen:

was wieder zu? o.O
oh ostermontag -.-


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

Oh ja genau, das mit den Feiertagen und vorm Supermarkt kenn ich zu gut 

Für mich ist es auch ein Segen, dass Lidl jetzt bis 9 und Real bis 10 bei uns auf hat. Wenn man Frühschicht oder Mittelschicht fährt oder die RTW-Tagschicht geht das ja noch, aber die KTW-Spätschicht ist blöd, da hat man um halb 8 Feierabend, bis man sich dann umgezogen hat und zum Supermarkt ist - Zu. Echt ein Segen, von mir aus könnte man hier amerikanische Verhältnisse einführen, was die Supermärkte anbelangt - Denke, dass wird auch noch kommen, wenn die Selbstbedienungskassen mal richtig ausgereift sind.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

hm naja hab bei mir nen großen rewe um die ecke der hat immer bis 0 uhr offen. ansonsten haben hier in frankfurt alle supermärke bis 22 uhr offen.

find das vollkommen ausreichend.

und wenn du doch mal was brauchst nacht um 3 oder an feiertagen gehste einfach zu einer der 5 millionen 24 stunden tankstellen an das sind schon so halbe supermärkte...

und wer selbst dafür noch zu faul is ruft die nachteule an

die liefern dir neben bierkisten kippen und getränken auch tiefkühlpizzen, eis und so. die haben auf ihrem flyer sogar so skurile sachen wie kondome, klopapier und sogar rohlinge xD


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

Nachteule? Noch nie von gehört, muss ich gleich mal googlen ^^

Edit: Kein Wunder, die gibts ja nur in Frankfurt ^^

Na ja in ner Großstadt wie Frankfurt ist das sicherlich einfacher, an alles ranzukommen - Ich wohn aufm Land in nem 550-Einwohner-Kaff - wenn alles glatt läuft nur noch ein paar Monate.

Was die Tankstellen angeht, da ist die nächste knapp 20km entfernt und die haben halt auch extreme Wucherpreise. Ich find's halt unpraktisch, wenn ich richtigen Spätdienst hab, also bis 10 oder 12 abends, und dann während der Schicht merke, dass ich irgendwas beim Einkauf vergessen hab - Bin halt so ^^


----------



## Grushdak (16. Februar 2011)

Gute Nacht Euch Nachtschwärmern! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oeldv48RGv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

ja ich glaub die gibts nur hier in frankfurt der typ is mehr so selbstständig ^^

hier n link, die liefern dir aber noch mehr wenn du nachfragst kommt halt drauf an...

http://nachteule-frankfurt.de/

wo willste denn hinziehen?
und wovon hängt das ab?


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

Nachti du!

Was die Nachteule angeht, is echt nicht ganz unpraktisch, wenn man wirklich dringends nachts was braucht. Gut find ich z.B. das mit dem Klopapier und der Milch auf der Bestellliste  Und wenn da nix dabei ist, wenn man wirklich nachts von der Arbeit kommt und Hunger/Durst hat, ja dann weiß ich auch nich.

Edit: Hab das wie gesagt schon gegooglet, die Bestellliste hab ich mal durchgelesen ^^

Ich werd nach Mainz oder Umgebung ziehen. Und es kommt drauf an, ob mein Vater das Haus hier verkauft bekommt. Wird schon schiefgehen, hoff ich mal, ich schlag 3 Kreuze in den Himmel, wenn ich aus dem Kaff heir raus bin, dieses hintenrum Schlechtreden und vorne Rumheucheln find ich ganz furchtbar, und ich bin seit meiner Kindheit damit aufgewachsen. Ich erinner mich z.B. noch dran, was hier im Ort los war, als ich meine erste Freundin hatte und die mich besucht hat für ein paar Tage, als hier auch noch Kirmes war. Da hat uns einer Händchen haltend die Straße langgehen sehen und zwei Tage später haben wir es quasi in aller Öffentlichkeit getrieben - So wurd's zumindest erzählt. Furchtbar.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

moin grushdak na wie gehts 


ja die ham halt auch ihren preis aber find das auch ok...

kann da auch n deckel machen wenn ma keiner geld hat ^^ weil ich die schon so gut kenn. hab genug bekannte die dann ma nachts um 3 merken das eine kiste bier doch nich gereicht hat ^^

edit: ja schneemaus in der hinsicht haben wir gemeinsamkeiten wenn du verstehst ^^

hab aber hier in der großstadt damit noch nie probleme gehabt im gegenteil 

und wieso gerade mainz? wegem' karneval?


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

Wenn man sich gut mit jemandem versteht, geht das immer. War hier früher im Tante-Emma-Lädchen nicht anders, da durften wir auch immer anschreiben, wenn wir mittwochs gemerkt haben, dass schon zu viel Taschengeld ausgegeben wurde, um noch die Bravo zu kaufen  Das waren noch Zeiten XD


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

haha ja das hat auch was...

nee aber bin n stadtmensch...

wenn ich meine großeltern im spessart besuche und da durch die käffer düse und diese einöde sehe macht mich das total depressiv 

(hab auch nochmal editiert oben)

grushdak du darfst ruhig auch was sagen oder das thema wechseln ^^


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

Grushdak hat doch gute Nacht gesagt xD

Ich hab das Land auch satt. Meine Eltern sind mit mir hier hergezogen, da war ich 3 und ich hab's nie gemocht. Bin auch eher der Stadtmensch, jedes Mal, wenn ich in einer Großstadt bin, fühl ich mich deutlich wohler, sei es Köln, wo meine beste Freundin in der Nähe wohnt, Berlin, wo meine Exfreundin wohnt oder nur Mainz. Frankfurt ist nicht meine Stadt, so als Mainzerin ^^

Mainz deswegen, weil ich da ursprünglich herkomme, genauso wie mein Vater, der in Kastel arbeitet. Ich arbeite ja auch in Mainz, das eignet sich schon alles gut ^^ Und nach Wiesbaden setz ich nur freiwillig einen Fuß, wenn ich zu Starbucks will oder mich ans Rheinufer setzen möchte, um die schöne Aussicht nach Mainz zu genießen  Außerdem sind Mainzer einfach.. Besonders, eher bodenständig und wissen, wo ihre Wurzeln sind. Wohingegen die meisten Wiesbadener versnobte Idioten sind, die stolz auf ihre reiche "Kurstadt" sind. Nene, Mainz ist mir da deutlich lieber. Übrigens bestätigen dieses Gefühl über den Unterschied zwischen Mainzern und Wiesbadenern auch Leute, die nicht aus Mainz kommen ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. Februar 2011)

Hach ja, Mainz... habe dort den größten Teil meiner Kindheit und Jugend verbracht. Hab' in Hechtsheim und Laubenheim gewohnt, bin aufs Gutenberg-Gymnasium gegangen und gehe bis heute immer wieder gerne mal ins Ma-Ling. Okay, "bis heute" ist etwas übertrieben, weil Mainz seit einem knappen Jahr etwas schwer zu erreichen ist, so von England aus.


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

Kitten ist ein Meenzer Bub :O Sachen gibt's... Siehste Ego, das mein ich mit Mainzern, die sind alle cool drauf


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

ach stimmt hab das mehr so als "guten abend" interpretiert 

aso naja das erklärt alles ok... wenn du sogar da arbeitest und ursprünglich herkommst macht das echt sinn 

ja stadtleben is einfach viel entspannter auch wenn's total doof klingt ^^

das fängt bei det tolleranz an. hier wird man nich schief angeguckt wenn man vom anderem ufer is so wie aufm dorf (also stell ich mir so vor), hier kannste tun und lassen was du will weil hier nich jeder jeden kennt und so ^^


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hach ja, Mainz... habe dort den größten Teil meiner Kindheit und Jugend verbracht. Hab' in Hechtsheim und Laubenheim gewohnt, bin aufs Gutenberg-Gymnasium gegangen und gehe bis heute immer wieder gerne mal ins Ma-Ling. Okay, "bis heute" ist etwas übertrieben, weil Mainz seit einem knappen Jahr etwas schwer zu erreichen ist, so von England aus.




waaaas? 

das is ja cool...

naja ich hab nix gegen mainz. abgesehen von mainz 05 ^^

wusste auch gar nixh das das echt so unmittelbar an wiesbaden grenzt. hab ich erst kürzlich gemerkt als ich bei der brücke oben am kreisel falsch abgebogen bin und plötzlich in wiesbaden war xD


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

Ach, war ganz lustig. Ich war DIE Attraktion mit meiner Exfreundin damals auf der Kirmes  Ich glaub, das hat mich damals nur bestärkt, offen damit umzugehen. Ist ganz lustig, wenn man angestarrt wird wie ein Zoolöwe 

Und ich weiß auch, was du mit entspannterem Stadtleben meinst und bin da vollkommen deiner Meinung. Ist ja wunderschön, welche Ruhe man auf dem Land hat, aber es gibt auch ruhige Flecken in der Stadt und man ist erstens nicht ab vom Schuss und zweitens sind die Leute, wie du schon gesagt hast, einfach anders drauf. Und mit ab vom Schuss mein ich weiß Gott nicht irgendwelche Partys oder Discos, ich bin eh nicht so der Partytyp. Aber wenn ich nicht mal die Möglichkeit hab, schnell mal zum Supermarkt zu gehen (ohne dafür jeweils eine Viertelstunde Hin- und Rückfahrt mit einzuplanen) oder abends mal in eine Kneipe gehen kann mit Freunden (nicht mal das haben wir seit 10 Jahren mehr), da krieg ich die Krise. Hab manchmal nen regelrechten Dorfkoller, wenn ich mit meinem Hund Gassi gehe und das komplette Kaff in einer Stunde weiträumig umgehen kann. Das ist das einzig gut am Hüftschaden meines nun doch schon etwas älteren (10 Jahre) Hundes - Da hier überall Treppenwegchen sind, nehm ich meinen Hund und fahr 2-3 km Richtung Wald, um da mit ihm Gassi zu gehen. Wofür ich übrigens einen Anruf und einen Besuch vom Veterinäramt bekommen hab, weil "der Hund ja den ganzen Tag im Haus eingesperrt ist"... Wir haben einen ungefähr 200m² großen Garten, in den der Hund so oft kann, wie er möchte. Und wie erwähnt - Ich geh ja noch mit ihm Gassi. Aber man hat mich oder meinen Vater nicht mehr mit dem Hund im Ort rumlaufen sehen, also haben wir ihn NATÜRLICH nur noch eingesperrt. Ich hab die Frau vom Amt nur gefragt, wie das denn gehen sollte, ob ich meinen Hund ins Haus machen lassen soll oder was. Darauf kam nur ein trockenes "Ich hab schon alles gesehen." Gott, wie ich diese Nachbarn hasse!


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> waaaas?
> 
> das is ja cool...
> 
> ...



Bist wohl Pleitegeier-Fan, was :>

Jaja, die Theodor-Heuss-Brücke ^^ Da bin ich morgens schon verzweifelt, weil die IMMER dicht ist, wenn man nach Kastel oder Wiesbaden muss (kommt ja mit Patienten leider auch mal vor, dass die in Wiesbaden wohnen und sich lieber in Mainz behandeln lassen)


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

Pleitegeier... das trifft's im Moment ziemlich ja... -.-

Aber besser als vom Karnevalsverein 

Mit eurem süßen Stadion mitten in der Stadt...

Da kann man ja im vorbei fahren dran spucken wenn man gut is 

Aber ne schöne Altstadt habt ihr... Wenn auch mit der "Verkehrsführung of Death" ^^

Ja dann sind wir ja sozusagen Nachbarn 
Hab in Mainz noch nie nen Kaffee getrunken fällt mir gerade auf


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

Das Stadion in Mainz ist bald neu, das ist dir klar  Und der Bruchweg ist in Gonsenheim, nicht "mitten in der Stadt"  Am Europakreisel wird doch fleißig am neuen Stadion gebaut, soweit ich weiß, soll das nächste Saison dann Spielstadion werden. Dann gibt's die Feuerwurst halt in Finthen 

Die Altstadt ist wirklich schön. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich auch ungerne mit dem Auto in der Altstadt rumfahre. Noch viel schöner ist aber mit nem Krankenwagen durch die tödliche, verwinkelte Altstadt, wo man mittlerweile eigentlich gar nicht mehr mit dem Auto hin darf, hinzufahren, weil genau da halt ein Patient wohnt. Ich musste teilweise schon um Kurven rangieren, weil die zu eng waren. Ich kam mir vor wie mit nem 40-Tonner xD

Was den Kaffee angeht... Da empfehl ich das Coffee Bay, fast so gut wie Starbucks, aber auch fast so teuer, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung hab


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

Oh dann hab ich wohl geirrt und das war die Geschäftsstelle oder so ^^
Is schon ne Weile her...

Bin ne Ex-Kaffeeholikerin, trink daher nur noch äußerst selten Kaffee, daher war mir das jetzt eigentlich egal WO ich den trinke... ^^

Und außerdem: Geld spielt keine Rolle!


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

Na ja, bin mal gespannt auf's neue Stadion. Als die freiwillige Begehung des neuen Stadions für die Rettungsdienstler war, hatt ich Dienst, blöde Sache. 

Was Kaffee angeht, ich trink gerne Kaffee, aber ich geb lieber was mehr Geld aus und hab dafür nen tollen Kaffee. Der Flat White aus dem Mc-Cafe, da könnt ich mich reinlegen ^^

2km von meiner alten Schule entfernt haben sie jetzt einen Mc-Donalds eröffnet, mit Cafe dabei. Da wär ich jeden Morgen "vorbei" gefahren, ich glaub, ich wär arm geworden, wie ne Kirchenmaus


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

Hm nee so war das alles nich gemeint 

Eigentlich trink ich nur Kaffee wenn ich verkatert aufwache und kein Alkohol mehr da is 

Da ich früher extrem viel und auch extrem starken Kaffee getrunken hab wenn ich die ganze Nacht und den Tag noch ne Observatio hatte hat sich bei mir ne Imunität gegen Koffein entwickelt. Ich werde sogar müde davon... ^^


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

Wenn du bitte was hattest? ^^

Ach, mich trifft man selten ohne eine Flasche Coke Zero an. Ich kenn das mit der Koffeinimmunität, deswegen trink ich Kaffee halt nur, wenn ich übermüdet bin (dann aber viel und schnell, damit's überhaupt Wirkung zeigt) oder wirklich guten Kaffee, weil er mir schmeckt ^^


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

Ich trink nur Kaffee wenn ich bei Kuya bin, weil der so ein Kaffeejunkie is 
Morgen vormittag schätz ich ^^

Ne Observation... 

Hab doch erzählt das ich ma in nem Sicherheitsdienst bwz in ner Dedektei gearbeitet hab ^^

Observieren halt. 
zB Die ganze Nacht im Auto hocken, beobachten, dokumentieren, Kaffee trinken, versuchen nich einzuschlafen ^^

evtl verfolgen und dann wieder das selbe


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

Achso... *Kopf auf Tischkante knallen lass* Haste das grad aufm Boden gesehn? Das Dicke? Das war der Schlauch, auf dem ich stand


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

besser spät als nie 

kommt vor is ja schon spät, oder noch früh wie man es nimmt ^^

lieber ein brett vorm'
kopp, als holzwolle drin sag ich immer 


dedääähh, dedäääähh


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

Mit den Kamellen könntest du ja glatt beim Karneval auf- Moment, ne, da war ja was 

Also meine Katze is grad voll durchgedreht. Ich war auf der Toilette, komm wieder, und ich hab halt meinen PC momentan aufm Sofatisch, weil ich keinen PC-Stuhl hab, und sitz aufm Sofa.. Hab meine Wolldecke hier gelassen, komm grad wieder, liegt sie breit auf meiner Wolldecke aufm Sofa auf meinem Platz. Ich sie hochgehoben, hat die mich anmiaut und angefaucht, als hätt ich ihr ein Messer in den Rücken gejagt oO Also hab ich sie ganz vorsichtig abgesetzt neben mich, guckt sie mich an, ich guck rüber, stößt die einen Faucher aus, das war hörenswert, und haut ab. Jetzt sitzt sie beleidigt aufm Fensterbrett und guckt mich böse an. Irres Vieh, bei der gilt echt "Je oller, je doller"


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

Dann gib ihr nen Kaugummi, dann kriegt sie sich schon wieder ein 

ich bin so gar kein katzen fan irgendwie...

Ich müsst echt ma schlafen aber bin hellwach ^^

hätte doch durchmachen sollen anstatt mich um 14 uhr ins bett zu legen...


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

Ja, ich überleg auch noch, ob ich durchmache, oder mich in 2-3 Stunden ins Bett lege und mich dann heute Abend von meinem Vater anscheißen lasse, wieso ich mal wieder so lange wach war 

Ne, sie hat mich schon wieder lieb und liegt auf der Ecke der Wolldecke direkt neben mir.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

hm ja durchmachen will ich gar nich weil mir hier dann langwrilig is uns wenn ich dann um 8 bei kuya anrufe bringt er mich um 

so bis 10 oder 11 muss ich schon warten... ^^

mittwoch haben wir heute oder?


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

Jep, heute ist Mittwoch.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich merke, wie mich langsam die Müdigkeit beschleicht. Das heißt quasi, dass ich wahrscheinlich nicht bis heute Abend durchhalte, bis mein Vater heim kommt. Beziehungsweise kann ich dann schlecht um halb 7 sagen "Ich geh pennen", der denkt sich auch sonstwas, auch wenn ich erkältet bin ^^


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

ja und was genau hält dich davon ab zu schlafen wann und wie lang du willst? ^^


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

Dass ich mir dann wieder anhören darf, dass der halbe Haushalt liegen bleibt, wenn ich den Tag verschlafe. Ich sag ja auch immer, dass ich auch abends aufräumen kann, aber dann will mein Vater das nicht, weil ich ihn dann "kirre mache" mit meiner Aktivität


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

aso also das typische xD

naja wohn schon so lange allein, ca 8 jahre, dass ich schon ganz vergessen hab wie das is 

dann mach's so wie ich. schlaf nur so 3 stunden, dann hast noch was vom tag und du kannst abends wieder schlafen ^^


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

3 Stunden? Dann renn ich hier rum wie ein Schluck Wasser in der Kurve, da bin ich fitter, wenn ich durchmache. Aber ich glaub, ich geh wirklich bald schlafen, schau mir noch ne Folge Hinter Gittern an und dann penn ich mal ^^

Ich sag schonmal gute Nacht, der Thread hier ist in einer halben Stunde ja eh Sperrzone


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

joa wollt mich auch gleich hinlegen ^^ 
dann gute nacht 

bis denne!


----------



## Olliruh (16. Februar 2011)

Tooooooooooooooooooooooor *__*


----------



## Petersburg (16. Februar 2011)

Nö.

Aloha btw


----------



## Olliruh (16. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Jö.


----------



## Gazeran (16. Februar 2011)

Ist es normal das ich als männliches Wesen mir freiwillig Desperate Houswives anschaue oO


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2011)

Mir ist schlecht 

Nabend.


----------



## Tilbie (16. Februar 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ist es normal das ich als männliches Wesen mir freiwillig Desperate Houswives anschaue oO



nö, bist wohl ein desperate houseman


----------



## Gazeran (16. Februar 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> nö, bist wohl ein desperate houseman


*hat grade nachgeschaut was desperate heisst*
WTF NOES!?


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Februar 2011)

lol


----------



## ego1899 (17. Februar 2011)

schleim schleim schleim 

nix los hier oder was wieder ma tote hose?


----------



## Jester (17. Februar 2011)

Gute Nacht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QFzMrOLkG_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (17. Februar 2011)

joa nacht. glaub ich verdrück mich auch mir fallen schon die augen zu...

schlaftabletten ftw!
\o/


----------



## Petersburg (17. Februar 2011)

1. Moin
2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Schneller als die Mods*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. Februar 2011)

Warum der post,erklärung pls und was haben die gelöscht ?
Naja mal wieder was in Nachtschärmer posten ^^

Boah wegen so ner blöden Roller Batterie kan ich net heitzen -.- freue mich schon morgen auf den derben sound
Kettensäge is nen witz dagegen ^^


----------



## Dracun (17. Februar 2011)

Höre gerade Roxette She´s Got Nothing on (But The Radio) und bin grad dabei tierisch am ab feiern 

Geile Musik, Geiles Album, Geiler Song .... Hoch leben die 80er & 90er


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. Februar 2011)

Jo 80ger und 90 er das war noch gute Musik,heute findeste schon welche aber da ja heute jeder copy nutz naja.



oh sie kommen so langsam


----------



## Dracun (17. Februar 2011)

HAch ... das war noch Musik ..... wo ist sie nur hin?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_EXxMlIExpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2011)

Ich höre gerade von Nirvana - "The man who sold the world" *__*
einfach geil c:


----------



## Dracun (17. Februar 2011)

Jaa Nirvana ist sau gut


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Februar 2011)

@ Signatur: du weiß schon dass bei jedem sein eigener Name steht?


----------



## Dracun (17. Februar 2011)

??
Du meinst bei den BB-Code Beispielen? 
Keine Ahnung ... hab ja nur ein Account .. nee halt hab noch Dracun´s Sohn .. damit könnte ich das testen .. 

aber is doch egal


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2011)

aber wieos ist dieser scheiß Bock 2 mal in deiner Sigi ? :>


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Februar 2011)

Wenn du genau hinsiehst merkst du, dass es nicht 2 mal das selbe Bild ist


----------



## Dracun´s Sohn (17. Februar 2011)

Tatsächlich .. da hat mein Papa sich ja echt en Fail geleistet ... na ja passiert im Alter 
Ist ja schon en Alter Sack


----------



## H2OTest (17. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> aber wieos ist dieser scheiß Bock 2 mal in deiner Sigi ? :>



und warum muss es köln sein


----------



## Dracun (17. Februar 2011)

GAnz einfach weil dee EF CE einfach nur jeil ist 

Einmol FC, immer FC
und Hennes stützt einfach die nette Jean Grey damit sie net umfällt 

Aja und Sohnemann sei net so respektlos .... irgendwann kommst du auch in mein Alter 

Tante Edith sagt:


M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wenn du genau hinsiehst merkst du, dass es nicht 2 mal das selbe Bild ist


Aber auch nur beim ganz genauen hin gucken


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2011)

ja toll in verschiedene richtungen 

*hust*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cho6J7S3als

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*hust*


7 Tage brennt der Kölner Dom , 7 Tage brennt der, 7 Tage brennt der Kölner Dom &#9829;


----------



## Dracun (17. Februar 2011)

aber eben nur Hennes  Das Emblem bleibt gleich


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2011)

ich bevorzuge ja die angezündetet version


----------



## Dracun (17. Februar 2011)

Falls du jetzt denkst du triffst mich mit dieser Art der Provokation .. falsch gedacht ...


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2011)

ne das war jetzt mehr so persönliche Meinung :>


----------



## Dracun (17. Februar 2011)

kann ja keiner wat dafür das du solch komische Gedanken hast


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2011)

also wenn ich meine richtigen gedanken hier posten würde ,wär ich schon lange raus


----------



## Gazeran (17. Februar 2011)

Da wärste nicht der einzigste xD


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2011)

omg von mir wurden 300 Posts gelöscht 

Was geht :OOO


----------



## Dracun (17. Februar 2011)

Aber warum dieser Hass .. mein Gott im Fußball geht es net um Hass, sondern um ein schönes faires Spiel und wenn der FC verliert gegen (wat weiß ich) XY Butzebude und das zurecht dann kriegt man doch keen Koller und brüllt rum wie scheiße doch XY Butzebude ist. Sondern man gratuliert den gegnerischen Fans und geht zusammen einen trinken.
Das versteh ich einfach net, dieser Hass im Fußball. 
I mag die Bayern ja auch net, aber wenn sie en schönes Spiel spielen und verdient gewinnen, dann heißt habt ihr fein gemacht.

Ist meine Meinung


----------



## Gazeran (17. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> omg von mir wurden 300 Posts gelöscht
> 
> Was geht :OOO


Wenn mir das passieren würde wäre ich weg xD
Postcount -50 ^^


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2011)

ich hab doch garnichts mit Hass gesagt ? 

Ich sehe das genauso ,doch ich ärger halt gerne andere Fußballfans .
egal welcher verein xD


----------



## Dracun (17. Februar 2011)

Kam ja nur so rüber 
und du bist ein komischer ... ein komisch hüpfendes Zebra


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> omg von mir wurden 300 Posts gelöscht
> 
> Was geht :OOO



Alle Posts im Spieleforum werden nicht gezählt im offiz. Postcounter.



Dracun schrieb:


> Aber warum dieser Hass .. mein Gott im Fußball geht es net um Hass, sondern um ein schönes faires Spiel und wenn der FC verliert gegen (wat weiß ich) XY Butzebude und das zurecht dann kriegt man doch keen Koller und brüllt rum wie scheiße doch XY Butzebude ist. Sondern man gratuliert den gegnerischen Fans und geht zusammen einen trinken.
> Das versteh ich einfach net, dieser Hass im Fußball.
> I mag die Bayern ja auch net, aber wenn sie en schönes Spiel spielen und verdient gewinnen, dann heißt habt ihr fein gemacht.
> 
> Ist meine Meinung



Pah! Man muss die gegnerische Mannschaft flamen, den Teambus mit Steinen bewerfen und die Fans der gegnerischen Mannschaft niederprügeln!


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pah! Man muss die gegnerische Mannschaft flamen, den Teambus mit Steinen bewerfen und die Fans der gegnerischen Mannschaft niederprügeln!



Das ist das schlauste das jemals jmd über irgendwas gesagt hat


----------



## Dracun (17. Februar 2011)

Na wie gut das ich ironie auch ohne startup erkenne 

(hoffe ich zumindest )


----------



## Razyl (17. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Na wie gut das ich ironie auch ohne startup erkenne



Braver Kölner!


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2011)

ich war letztes Jahr mit den Schalke Ultras in Köln bei Auswärtsspiel :>

Dieses Ereigniss hat mich geprägt *__*


----------



## Dracun (17. Februar 2011)

so der brave kölner (manchmal auch erwachsene ) geht jetzt ins heia bubbele 

Man liest sich .. ciaoe und seid artig


----------



## Qonix (17. Februar 2011)

Fussball  *gähn*


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Februar 2011)

http://www.amazon.de/astragon-Software-GmbH-Titanic-Tauchfahrt-Simulator/dp/B003OUWHC2

Wann das wohl mal ein Ende nimmt mit diesen Schrott Produktionen?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0M95IDXEzPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Friert mich jemand ein und taut mich am 25.03.2011 wieder auf?


----------



## Dropz (18. Februar 2011)

nabend


----------



## schneemaus (18. Februar 2011)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend!


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2011)

Ui nen paar alte hasen sind ja mal hier^^ Ey Alko wie gehts


----------



## Dropz (18. Februar 2011)

wo ist hier alko?^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2011)

Guck mal unten bei "x Besucher lesen dieses Thema"


----------



## Dropz (18. Februar 2011)

habs direkt nach dem post bemerkt^^ kennt ihr das, wenn ihr euch in ne art trance lest?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2011)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch meiner Fans:

Hallo.


Dropz schrieb:


> habs direkt nach dem post bemerkt^^ kennt ihr das, wenn ihr euch in ne art trance lest?




Klar. Man liest irgendwas, hat nebenbei Musik laufen, kriegt von der minutenlang nichts mit und wundert sich, wieso der Player schon 2 Lieder weiter ist.


----------



## Dracun (18. Februar 2011)

schakalaka


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Auf vielfachen Wunsch meiner Fans:
> 
> Hallo.
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UsjtWb0r4Xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kenn ich auch. Nur bei mir ist das dann immer so 30-50 min


----------



## Dropz (18. Februar 2011)

bei mir irgendwie auch


----------



## Dracun (18. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2NTEBK8erAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IxAKFlpdcfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2011)

Mysteriös...was macht ihr so grad?


----------



## Dropz (18. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mysteriös...was macht ihr so grad?



musik hören und lesen  oder nebenbei craft cup gucken


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> musik hören und lesen  oder nebenbei craft cup gucken



Wie wärs mit party? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle machen Party bei Dropz!


----------



## Dropz (18. Februar 2011)

ich mag keine Cola :< und ich muss morgen früh raus


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich mag keine Cola :< und ich muss morgen früh raus



Oho was gibts'n so besondr'es


----------



## Dropz (18. Februar 2011)

Sehtest und erste Hilfe Kurs <.<


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Sehtest und erste Hilfe Kurs <.<



Führerausweis?/ Führerschein?


----------



## Dracun (18. Februar 2011)

Erste Hilfe oder LRSM=Lebensrettende Sofortmaßnahmen?


----------



## Dropz (18. Februar 2011)

ich glaube erste Hilfe 6 Stunden Crahskurs für den Führerschein ^^
Hat jemand zufällig 1984 gelesen?


----------



## Petersburg (18. Februar 2011)

(~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;-------&#9619;
---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;
----&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-- &#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;--&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
----&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;-------&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;
--&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;----------&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
Daxter Mario


----------



## Dracun (18. Februar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich glaube erste Hilfe 6 Stunden Crahskurs für den Führerschein ^^
> Hat jemand zufällig 1984 gelesen?


Dann sind das die LRSM ..der Erste Hilfe Kurs geht 2 Tage 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lebensrettende_Sofortma%C3%9Fnahmen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erste_Hilfe

Ich will noch den hier machen 
Erste Hilfe bei Kindernotfällen (für Erzieher und Aufsichtspersonen von Kindern bis ca. 10 Jahren)

Einfach nur um richtig zu reagieren bei meinem kleinen Mann


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> (~^-^)~ Aloha ~(^-^~)
> ---&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
> ---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;-----&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
> ---&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
> ...



Zeigt der mir grad nen Mittelfinger?


----------



## Dropz (18. Februar 2011)

ich hab erst dexter gelesen und dachte er hält ein schneidwerkzeug oder eine bohrer hoch^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich hab erst dexter gelesen und dachte er hält ein schneidwerkzeug oder eine bohrer hoch^^



Nee nicht der schlachter da


----------



## schneemaus (18. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dann sind das die LRSM ..der Erste Hilfe Kurs geht 2 Tage
> http://de.wikipedia....tma%C3%9Fnahmen
> http://de.wikipedia....iki/Erste_Hilfe
> 
> ...



Da hat Dracun vollkommen Recht. Der so genannte "kleine" Erste-Hilfe-Kurs, also der 6-Stunden-Kurs, das is einfach nur LRSM und alles, was man für den normalen Führerschein benötigt. Was man vielleicht mal in der Schule macht und für den LKW-Führerschein erforderlich ist und 2 Tage geht, das ist der Erste-Hilfe-Kurs. Dann gibt es auch noch das Erste-Hilfe-Training, zumindest bietet der ASB das an, was ein-zwei Tage geht und wo das ganze Wissen aus dem Erste-Hilfe-Kurs noch etwas tiefergreifend angegangen wird.

Erste Hilfe bei Kindernotfällen wäre meiner Meinung nach eine Pflichtveranstaltung während der Schwangerschaft. Nicht, dass ich den meisten Eltern nicht zutraue, ihr Kind zu versorgen, aber es gibt genug, die es nicht können - Ich sprech da aus Berufserfahrung ^^

Übrigens hab ich letztens auch was Lustiges gesehen: Es gibt auch Kurse für Erste Hilfe am Hund oO Find ich gut xD


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Übrigens hab ich letztens auch was Lustiges gesehen: Es gibt auch Kurse für Erste Hilfe am Hund oO Find ich gut xD



Hab leztens erst über jemanden in der Zeitung gelesen der so nen HUnd gerettet hat Mund zu Schnauze beatmung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (18. Februar 2011)

ich hab auch erst nur den kurs für den hund gefunden


----------



## Petersburg (18. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Zeigt der mir grad nen Mittelfinger?



Das ist ein Schwanz und keine Hand


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Das ist ein Schwanz und keine Hand



Lol^^ Ist aber sehr irritierend das Teil. Sollteste mal überarbeiten.
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9617;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9617;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9617;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9617;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9617;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9617;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9618;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9618;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;


----------



## Petersburg (18. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Lol^^ Ist aber sehr irritierend das Teil. Sollteste mal überarbeiten.
> &#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;&#9619;
> &#9619;&#9619;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9619;&#9619;
> &#9619;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9619;
> ...



Nein es ist von Rexo, ich werde es nicht verändern :/


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nein es ist von Rexo, ich werde es nicht verändern :/



Was macht der alte Furry zurzeit überhaupt?


----------



## Dracun (18. Februar 2011)

ähhh was hat des mit dem Bild in der sig auf sich? willste damit etwas mitteilen?
Aja um was es geht sieht man ja am namen


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> ähhh was hat des mit dem Bild in der sig auf sich? willste damit etwas mitteilen?
> Aja um was es geht sieht man ja am namen


Ich denke es klärt sich selbst.


----------



## Atraz (18. Februar 2011)

zZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZz


----------



## Dracun (18. Februar 2011)

würde ich sonst fragen? du kannst das einerseits anprangern (diese unmenschliche behandlung) oder willst damit was anderes aussagen.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> würde ich sonst fragen? du kannst das einerseits anprangern (diese unmenschliche behandlung) oder willst damit was anderes aussagen.



Anprangern.


----------



## Dracun (18. Februar 2011)

Dann solltest du des vllt etwas deutlicher hervorheben?
Im aller ersten Moment habe ich mich etwas gewundert, aber da ich dich ja eigentlich anders kenne, dachte ich mir i frage einfach mal nach.

Tante Edith sagt:
Aja brauchst mich jetzt net alle nase lang zitieren  steh ja direkt über dir


----------



## Firun (18. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich denke es klärt sich selbst.




Nein tut es nicht, erkläre es bitte mal.


----------



## Dracun (18. Februar 2011)

wieso kommst du auf einmal angesprungen wie en raublöwe auf jagd? 

aja i hab nix reported  bevor jetzt des jemand denkt


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Februar 2011)

Die Signatur entpricht nicht gerade den guten Sitten. Jeder weiß, was da geschah. Ich finde es sogar sehr zweifelhaft angesichts der Menschenwürde der Opfer, solche Bilder in einem Forum als Signatur zu verwenden. Aber gut, muss jeder selbst wissen.

Außerdem, wo wird da was erzählt? Auf der Auschwitz-Rampe wurde nichts erzählt. 3/4 in die Gaskammern, 1/4 darf zeitweilig zwecks Sklavenarbeit weiterleben.


----------



## Firun (18. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> wieso kommst du auf einmal angesprungen wie en raublöwe auf jagd?
> 
> aja i hab nix reported  bevor jetzt des jemand denkt



Ich war gerade mal so rein zufällig hier und mein Gespür täuscht mich eben nicht


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Signatur entpricht nicht gerade den guten Sitten. Jeder weiß, was da geschah. Ich finde es sogar sehr zweifelhaft angesichts der Menschenwürde der Opfer, solche Bilder in einem Forum als Signatur zu verwenden. Aber gut, muss jeder selbst wissen.
> 
> Außerdem, wo wird da was erzählt? Auf der Auschwitz-Rampe wurde nichts erzählt. 3/4 in die Gaskammern, 1/4 darf zeitweilig zwecks Sklavenarbeit weiterleben.


I)ch wollte jetzt keine schlimmen sachen in die siggi machen damit es nicht gegen die nettiquette verstößt. zu dem satz der darunter steht: Ich hab mit einer Frau gesprochen die mit einer zeitzeugin geredet hat. Ein Kind hat damals das gesagt. Es sollte ein bisschen zum nachdenken anregen.


----------



## Dracun (18. Februar 2011)

Ja solche Sachen kann doch keiner wissen 
Dann pack die Info doch noch da drunter, das des ein Zitat von einem Kind aus der Zeit ist.


----------



## Firun (18. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Es sollte ein bisschen zum nachdenken anregen.



In einem Forum für Online-Spiele?  

Sei mir bitte nicht böse aber das ist genau so als wollte ich in einem Fußball Stadion unbewusst/bewusst Werbung für Tennis machen, entweder interessiert es keinen oder es wird früher oder später Probleme geben.

Jetzt können wir entweder warten und schauen was passiert oder du überlegst dir noch mal ob du wirklich mit diesem Bild in deiner Signatur hier im Forum unterwegs sein möchtest.


----------



## Dropz (18. Februar 2011)

So Leute ich bin mal im Bett gute Nacht


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Februar 2011)

In jedem Forum treiben sich halt auch einige Leute mit zweifelhafter politischer Gesinnung herum und für die ist das natürlich Munition. Als Signatur nicht wirklich geeignet.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> In jedem Forum treiben sich halt auch einige Leute mit zweifelhafter politischer Gesinnung herum und für die ist das natürlich Munition. Als Signatur nicht wirklich geeignet.



JAJA gut gut ich machs halt weg.


----------



## Dracun (18. Februar 2011)

ich finde es ja gut, das er zum nachdenken anregen will, wir sollten halt nicht unsere Vergangenheit vergessen. Man sollte es aber auch nicht übertreiben, zum Beispiel finde ich es gut das es einige Mutige Komiker gibt die das ganze ein wenig ins lächerliche ziehen (Helge Schneider etc). Vergessen sollte wir diese schreckliche zeit, aber auch nicht uns davon kontrollieren lassen.
Dracun is out, Peace


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Februar 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hallo



Hacken...graben...
Ich muss...Eisen finden!


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Februar 2011)

Langweilig. Freundin schon im Bett, ich am PC. Hund liegt auch irgendwo in der Ecke... tja, was soll ich tun?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Langweilig. Freundin schon im Bett, ich am PC. Hund liegt auch irgendwo in der Ecke... tja, was soll ich tun?



Minecraft zocken^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Februar 2011)

Bah, das mag ich nicht. Könnte Battlefield BC 2 zocken oder hmhmhm... Fallout New Vegas. Oder einfach noch mal lernen.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bah, das mag ich nicht. Könnte Battlefield BC 2 zocken oder hmhmhm... Fallout New Vegas. Oder einfach noch mal lernen.



Wasn lernen


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Februar 2011)

Naja, Uni-Zeugs. Strafrecht, Verfassungsrecht, Staatsrecht, Zivilrecht usw. Aber hab ich heut schon 3h. Vielleicht sollte ich doch ins Bett. ^^


----------



## Dracun (19. Februar 2011)

keine schlechte Idee 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iXBYTh0NVik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Langweilig. Freundin schon im Bett, ich am PC. Hund liegt auch irgendwo in der Ecke... tja, was soll ich tun?



Iss den Hund.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Februar 2011)

Nabend fc hehe ^^ 
Was lauft so noch bei euch ^^ um die zeit.

Such doch deinen hund und hau dich auch ma in die pfanne lauft doch nichts mehr oder ^^ ausser chillen vorm pc


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Februar 2011)

Der schmeckt nicht. Ist ein Mischling aus Dackel, Yorkshire und Westhighland und ist schon 12. Aber noch fit wie sonst was. Geht regelmäßig mit mir joggen.


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Der schmeckt nicht. Ist ein Mischling aus Dackel, Yorkshire und Westhighland und ist schon 12. Aber noch fit wie sonst was. Geht regelmäßig mit mir joggen.



Gebraten schmeckt alles, sonst kannst du ja auch deine Freundin braten.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Februar 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gebraten schmeckt alles, sonst kannst du ja auch deine Freundin braten.



Ich weiß ja nicht wo du aufgewachsen bist, aber in meinen Kulturkreisen wirk das etwas unethisch und unorthodox. Abgesehen davon kann bei 52 Kilo nicht so viel Speck dran sein.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Februar 2011)

Ah der gute alte Teppich Porsche,das der gefährlichste Kampfhund den es gibt schreibe aus erfahrung ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Februar 2011)

Es gibt immernoch Gefährlichere Hunde. Chihuahuas z.b.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Februar 2011)

Ne wenn ich nicht aufpasse sind 3 in meinem wohnblock wo ich wohne platt ^^,die reissen nichts da ist ja nen hamster gefährlicher ^^


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo du aufgewachsen bist, aber in meinen Kulturkreisen wirk das etwas unethisch und unorthodox. Abgesehen davon kann bei 52 Kilo nicht so viel Speck dran sein.



Also ich ess normalerweise nie mehr als 52 Kilo. Das sollte reichen.
Sonst kann dein Hund deine Freundin essen, dass lässt du den Hund von einer Katze essen und du isst ein steak.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Februar 2011)

Seitwann seit ihr eigentlich Kannibalen? Ihr macht mir iwie angst^^


----------



## Thoor (19. Februar 2011)

Lawl wie man für ne Gibson Les Pauls limited mal 6'100 Dollar aufn Tresen knallen muss o_O

aber was kostet son billigster E-Bass dens gibt, weiss das wer?


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Seitwann seit ihr eigentlich Kannibalen? Ihr macht mir iwie angst^^



Ich esse nur Hunde, die Menschen gegessen haben und keine Menschen. Das ist doch normal.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Februar 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sonst kann dein Hund deine Freundin essen, dass lässt du den Hund von einer Katze essen und du isst ein steak.



Das wär ne Option.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Februar 2011)

mein bruder hat einen für 89€ bei musik store köln geholt


----------



## Thoor (19. Februar 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> mein bruder hat einen für 89€ bei musik store köln geholt



Ich will maximal 80.- ausgeben, das sind ca 50 euro xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Februar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lawl wie man für ne Gibson Les Pauls limited mal 6'100 Dollar aufn Tresen knallen muss o_O
> 
> aber was kostet son billigster E-Bass dens gibt, weiss das wer?



Ne, aber du kannst sicher auch mit Karte bezahlen, wenn du keine 6100 auf den Tresen knallen willst.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Februar 2011)

Killerinstinkt hehe ^^
Aber im ernst darum lebt er auch ewig wie die chinesen, die essen die ja fast standart darum werden die auch 150 Jahre alt ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Februar 2011)

das haste nicht geschrieben ^^ aber da kommen meist gute angebote alle 1,5 wochen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Februar 2011)

bb bin ma off ins bett ^^


----------



## Dropz (19. Februar 2011)

moin


----------



## Edou (19. Februar 2011)

Alo


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Februar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Alo


Du hast 21:04 geschrieben, obwohl erst 21:03 war!


----------



## Edou (19. Februar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du hast 21:04 geschrieben, obwohl erst 21:03 war!



Ich wollte es dir nicht sagen, aber die Matrix hat fehler. Ich bin "The Awesome/Chosen One". Und muss Buffed vor den Machinen Retten.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Februar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich wollte es dir nicht sagen, aber die Matrix hat fehler. Ich bin "The Awesome/Chosen One". Und muss Buffed vor den Machinen Retten.


Kannst du mir ne Rote Pille besorgen?


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Februar 2011)

sers


----------



## Edou (19. Februar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kannst du mir ne Rote Pille besorgen?



Scheiß Junkies.

Macht 5€ Pro Pille!


----------



## Petersburg (19. Februar 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> bb bin ma off ins bett ^^



4-fach post, so kommt man auch schnell auf einen hohem postcounter... 



Edou schrieb:


> Scheiß Junkies.
> 
> Macht 5&#8364; Pro Pille!



Und wieviel ne Blaue?


----------



## Edou (19. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> 4-fach post, so kommt man auch schnell auf einen hohem postcounter...



Nur weil meiner Höher als deiner is. :<
Möchtegern Gottheit.

Ne Blaue macht 3,50&#8364;


----------



## Petersburg (19. Februar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Nur weil meiner Höher als deiner is. :<
> Möchtegern Gottheit.
> 
> Ne Blaue macht 3,50€



Möchtegern Awesome


----------



## Edou (19. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Möchtegern Awesome



Meine Awesomeness ist bewiesen...du kannst aber nicht Zaubern!


----------



## Petersburg (19. Februar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Meine Awesomeness ist bewiesen...du kannst aber nicht Zaubern!



Ich bin genau so lange Göttlich, bis Gott beweist dass er Zaubern kann.


----------



## Edou (19. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich bin genau so lange Göttlich, bis Gott beweist dass er Zaubern kann.



Der Punkt geht an mich. Und warum? Genau, du kannst nicht Zaubern, genau wie Gott es nicht kann. Und da ich Awesome bin. :>


----------



## Dracun (19. Februar 2011)

ihr habt en rad ab .. moin kinners


----------



## Petersburg (19. Februar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Der Punkt geht an mich. Und warum? Genau, du kannst nicht Zaubern, genau wie Gott es nicht kann. Und da ich Awesome bin. :>



Wenn Gott nicht Zaubern kann, kann er nicht beweisen, dass er Zaubern kann. d.h. bin ich Göttlich


----------



## Tilbie (19. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wenn Gott nicht Zaubern kann, kann er nicht beweisen, dass er Zaubern kann. d.h. bin ich Göttlich



Un wenn man nicht an Götter glaubt bist du ein armer Irrer


----------



## Petersburg (19. Februar 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Un wenn man nicht an Götter glaubt bist du ein armer Irrer



Ein Göttlicher irrer!


----------



## Tilbie (19. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ein Göttlicher irrer!



Nur wegen dem "Göttlich" ist es noch lange nicht besser! ;D


----------



## Petersburg (19. Februar 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Nur wegen dem "Göttlich" ist es noch lange nicht besser! ;D



Find ich schon


----------



## Dropz (19. Februar 2011)

moeoep  was macht ihr so?


----------



## Petersburg (19. Februar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> moeoep  was macht ihr so?



Göttlich sein!


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dok4wJ4pqo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (19. Februar 2011)

huhu


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Februar 2011)

gerade mal wieder watchmen in den dvdplayer geschmissen und grad noch beim intro mit dem song "the times they are changing" und schon jetzt kommt bei mir wieder das gefühl eines episch geilen films auf !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Februar 2011)

Endlich Roller fertig hehe.



und was treibt ihr so ?


----------



## Petersburg (19. Februar 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> huhu



(2 Stunden Später) Moin


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Februar 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Petersburg (20. Februar 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Wurde nicht gefunden.

Meinten sie vielleicht:

Spam
SPAM!
SPAMSPAMSPAM


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Februar 2011)

Ne damit meine ich zeit zum schlaffen und kein spamm und taste hat geklemmt.


----------



## ego1899 (20. Februar 2011)

Mooooin!

Na echt niemand da, oder will sich nur niemand als Stubenhocker outen wegen Samstag Nacht am PC hocken und so


----------



## Elyt (20. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Mooooin!
> 
> Na echt niemand da, oder will sich nur niemand als Stubenhocker outen wegen Samstag Nacht am PC hocken und so



das wird bei 99% der grund sein^^ Also ich hab kein prob mit mal n wochenende net auf Party zu sein


----------



## Elyt (20. Februar 2011)

Aber ich dachte hier sei jeweils mehr los....

Oh, hallo doublepost, was willst du denn hier? Meinen Postcounter drücken? Das ist aber nett von dir!


----------



## ego1899 (20. Februar 2011)

Lächerlich! Weiß nämlich das einige die hier im Nachtschwärmer unterwegs sind gar keine Freunde haben mit denen sie weggehen könnten... 

Ich hatte keinen Bock. War noch von Freitag unterwegs und hab mich um 7 ins Bett gelegt und bis 6 geschlafen ^^


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2011)

Also ich oute mich auch mal als Stubenhocker - Ich habe eine Abneigung gegen Discotheken und überfüllte, stickige Orte, an denen es laut ist.


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Lächerlich! Weiß nämlich das einige die hier im Nachtschwärmer unterwegs sind gar keine Freunde haben mit denen sie weggehen könnten...



Gerüchte =/= Wissen. :X

Und ich geh nun schlafen :-)


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2011)

Gute Nacht, Razyl!


----------



## ego1899 (20. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also ich oute mich auch mal als Stubenhocker - Ich habe eine Abneigung gegen Discotheken und überfüllte, stickige Orte, an denen es laut ist.




Juhuuu 

Seh ich auch so.
Hab auch ne Abneigung gegen Halbaffen die meinen dich 5x am Abend anquatschen zu müssen weil... 

Ach egal... Was solls ^^

Hm erstmal Essen bestellen jetzt hab nix da


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2011)

Ich hab vorhin lecker Nudeln gegessen ^^

Aber ich bin dann eher jemand, der sich mit ein paar guten Freunden trifft, um mal zu Hause oder in ner Kneipe nen gemütlichen Abend mit guten Gesprächen zu verbringen. Gerade in Discos fühle ich mich einfach unwohl, weil man extrem eng aufeinanderhängt (in den meisten Fällen), es stickig ist, nicht gut riecht und meistens eh nicht die Musik läuft, die ich gerne hören würde. Und nein, ich war bis jetzt nicht nur in der "Dorfdisco" in der Kleinstadt in der Nähe, sondern auch schon in mehreren guten Discotheken - Hat meine Meinung trotzdem nicht geändert ^^

Das Einzige, wo ich mir Menschenmengen antue, sind Konzerte. Und da möchte ich auch nur noch Open-Airs, weil ich beim letzten Hallenkonzert, wo ich war (2002, also ewig her, aber mir trotzdem noch im Gedächtnis, als wäre es gestern gewesen), furchtbar stickige Luft einatmen musste und deswegen kurz vor Schluss so blass war, dass die Security mich rausziehen wollte. Ich hab mich geweigert, bin nach dem Konzert rausgerannt, hab mir für glaub ich 5 Euro ne Halbliterflasche stilles Wasser gekauft, die Hälfte getrunken und mir die andere Hälfte über den Kopf geschüttet.

Also nein, ich bin kein Freund der Menschenmassen in Gebäuden


----------



## Elyt (20. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> und meistens eh nicht die Musik läuft, die ich gerne hören würde.



Naja, das is so ziemlich der einzige Grund weshalb ich das mache^^ Aber kommt natürlich ganz auf deinen Musikgeschmack an


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2011)

Mein Musikgeschmack ist breit gefächert, aber trotzdem bin ich wählerisch und pick mir halt immer gerne ein paar Sachen raus und der Rest ist für mich uninteressant. Aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten ^^

Sagt mal... Weiß jemand, ob es eine Tastenkombination gibt, um bei Youtube-Videos zum Vollbildmodus zu gelangen oder muss man da immer mit der Maus draufdrücken?


----------



## ego1899 (20. Februar 2011)

Joa seh ich ähnlich. Bin aber noch nie win Fan von großen Menschenansammlungen gewesen, dass macht mich irgendwie nervös...

Und in der Disco hock ich eh nur an der Bar rum und muss mir dann irgendwelche Kerle vom Hals halten und kann mich nich ma anständig unterhalten, weil die Musik (die ich nich mag) viel zu laut is 

Ja bei mir werden es auch Nudeln. Und Ente und noch anderes Zeugs


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2011)

Vor allem find ich es auch so widerlich, wenn man mal auf Toilette muss. Auf dem einen Klo is jemand am Kotzen, der zu viel gesoffen hat, auf dem nächsten Klo sind welche am Vögel... beobachten  und der halb ausgeschüttete Suff von zig Leuten lässt den Boden zu einer riesigen Fliegenfalle werden (ihr wisst schon, die Dinger, die man an die Decke hängt, wo die Fliegen dran kleben bleiben)... WIDERLICH! >_<


----------



## ego1899 (20. Februar 2011)

ähm glaub das geht nur mit der Maus.

Alternativ wohl nur ran bzw rauszoomen mit STRG und +/-


----------



## Elyt (20. Februar 2011)

Hm, ne, gibt glaubich keine tastenkombi hierfür, da das von deinem browser abhängt...

Back2Topic: Es kommt stark darauf an, welche Musik läuft, wie sich die Leute verhalten. Meine erfahrung sagt mir, das je härter die Musik ist, desto weniger suchen die Leute streit  War auch schon in "Normalen" Discos, in denen "Normale" Musik lief, und da versteh ich euch voll und ganz  Is halt z.T. schwer da ne passende Location zu finden manchmal.


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2011)

Ach, das mit STRG + is blöde. Muss wohl die Maus herhalten. Nur, wenn ich aufm Sofa lieg, so ungefähr anderthalb Meter weg von meinem Monitor, ist das manchmal lustig, dieses kleine Eckchen zu treffen. Man kann zwar auch nen Doppelklick aufs Video machen, aber irgendwie funktioniert das bei mir nur manchmal oO


Edit: CÄRCHIBÄRCHISCHNUCKIPUTZI is in da Hood!


----------



## Elyt (20. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Edit: CÄRCHIBÄRCHISCHNUCKIPUTZI is in da Hood!


Sollte ich das verstehen?


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2011)

Elyt schrieb:


> Sollte ich das verstehen?




* 6 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 4 Mitglieder, 2 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder *

Elyt,
schneemaus,
Sigmea,
_Carcharoth_http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/user/23-carcharoth/
Siehst du ^^


----------



## Elyt (20. Februar 2011)

Aah, bin halt ein Blitzmerker


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Februar 2011)

also bei mir lags an watchmen, der geht ja nen weilchen^^
aber als student hat man auch nicht das geld jedes we weg zu sein und stören tuts mich auch nicht, viel eher das meine freundin übers we weg ist und ich nicht schlafen kann


----------



## Elyt (20. Februar 2011)

UUh watchmen.....EPISCHER Film, beste superheldenverflimung ever


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2011)

Joah, das mit dem Geld kommt noch dazu. Wobei ich auch mehr als genug Studenten kenne, die nicht mehr zu Hause wohnen, also selbst schauen müssen, wie sie mit ihrem Geld klar kommen, und trotzdem jedes Wochenende auf der Piste sind.


----------



## ego1899 (20. Februar 2011)

hm naja geldtechnisch hätt ich da auch keine probleme hab einfach nur keine lust und mach andere sachen ^^

jetzt sind erstma 10 wochen semesterferien


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Februar 2011)

Elyt schrieb:


> UUh watchmen.....EPISCHER Film, beste superheldenverflimung ever



ohja, ich hatte noch kurz überleg ob ich V wie Vendetta nachschiebe, aber ich glaube da wär ich so voll "gerechtem zorn" das ich auf die straße gehen und ein bissel gesetzhüter spielen müsste.An meine gesundheit denkend hab ich es dann doch gelassen xD^^
@schnee
ich wohn auch nicht mehr zuhause, bekomme bafög und arbeite nebenbei (wobei ich mich nicht tot schuffte). ich staune über jeden der bei ähnlichen verhältnissen ständig auf die piste rennt. gut ich leg aber auch die hälfte vom bafög direkt zur seite um es dann am ende auf einem schlag zurückzahlen zu können, soweit denkt da wohl nicht jeder ^^


----------



## Elyt (20. Februar 2011)

Naja V wie Vendetta ist halt genial, wegen anon und so...auch n super film 

Edit: V wie Vendetta is ne Comicverfilmung? Oo


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Februar 2011)

Elyt schrieb:


> Naja V wie Vendetta ist halt genial, wegen anon und so...auch n super film
> 
> Edit: V wie Vendetta is ne Comicverfilmung? Oo



wusstest du noch nicht?^^ der ist nicht wegen anon, sondern anon zieht die maske von da (und weil der protagonist im original ein anarchist ist)


----------



## Elyt (20. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wusstest du noch nicht?^^ der ist nicht wegen anon, sondern anon zieht die maske von da (und weil der protagonist im original ein anarchist ist)



Ja ne is klar^^ Der Film erinnert mich einfach immer daran, wie es einmal werden könnte bei uns, und was anon dagegen macht, und die Geschichte um Guy Fawkes(Das Gesicht der Maske, das Gunpowder Plot undso)...


Knowledge is free.
We are Anonymous.
We are Legion.
We do not forgive.
We do not forget.
Expect us!


Find den Spruch selbst schon genial 

Edit: Gerade fällt mir die Handlung von Tearjerker wieder ein...Oscar Gold, ein zurückgebliebenes jüdisches alkoholabhängiges Kind im 2ten WK xD


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Februar 2011)

genau, american dad ^^

anon sollte man aber auch kritisch betrachten, neben dem kampf gegen scientology, ist alles nur for teh lulz (selbst bei scientology wars so)


----------



## Elyt (20. Februar 2011)

Hm joah klar, ich meine wenn die loslegen können die alles in die Knie zwingen was sie wollen (Elektronisch zumindest)...aber der Robin-Hood-Gedanke fasziniert mich  Ne is klar dass das gefährlich is...angeblich haben sie nu Stuxnet, und wenn ihnen ein Land nichtmehr symphatisch ist, können sie es einfach mal ins Mittelalter zurückschicken, das is schon beängstigend...


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Februar 2011)

anon hat stuxnet? mal davon ab das anon eine lose gruppierung ohne führungstrukturen ist, hab ich davon aber nix gehört im hort des bösen und der lulz .jaja, flamt mich weil ich auch in diese ecken des nets surfe


----------



## Elyt (20. Februar 2011)

nene, anon is riesig....die halbe revolution in ägypten lief über anon...was denkste warum haben die s inet abgeschalten? Ich verfolge das ziemlich interessiert, aber ich denke 2011 legen sie immer mehr zu...die ganze sache mit Wikileaks hatte auch Anon was mit zu tun...und eben, langsam geht das übers internet hinaus, die organisieren die Proteste in Lybien, algerien, Bahrain und so weiter, stellen danach Videos ins netz wie die Polizei gegen die demonstranten vorgehen...Anon ist bissl mehr als spässe wegen Scientology, obwohl das die Grundidee war. Hochinteressant ist es auf jedenfall, aber sich ne meinung zu bilden is schwierig


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Februar 2011)

was du beschreibst ist aber nicht anon, sondern verschiedene gruppierungen die den gedanken von anon bei der aktion gegen scientology übernommen haben. anon an sich ist immer nur die abkürzung von anonymous bei imageboards und in dem von dir vorhin zitierten grundsatz von anon kommt später auch die phrase for teh lulz.
ich sag nur rule 34


----------



## Elyt (20. Februar 2011)

Naja...ansichtssache    Is halt schwer zu unterscheiden zwischen dem ürsprünglichen anon und was man heute dazu nennt...ich meine jeder kann sich so nennen, ist ja nirgends registriert oder so^^ ziemlich verzwickt, werd da warscheinlich nie so komplett durchblicken  

Naja, bin dann ma wech, schönen sonntag noch


----------



## Jester (20. Februar 2011)

Heitert mich auf. Sollte euch das nicht gelingen wird auch der letzte Rest dieser Whiskeyflasche dran glauben müssen.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Februar 2011)

gut , lass ich dir mal deine ansicht. möchte ein unschuldige seele lieber nicht mit dem "wahren" anon verderben ^^


----------



## Elyt (20. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> gut , lass ich dir mal deine ansicht. möchte ein unschuldige seele lieber nicht mit dem "wahren" anon verderben ^^



Danke dir...bin lieber dumm und glücklich, als dass ich die deprimierende wahrheit kenne


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Februar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Heitert mich auf. Sollte euch das nicht gelingen wird auch der letzte Rest dieser Whiskeyflasche dran glauben müssen.



kennste schon den witz mit dem hamster?

@ Elyt, nicht dumm sondern sondern selektiert


----------



## Jester (20. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> kennste schon den witz mit dem hamster?



Nein.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Februar 2011)

Man, warum können die Sportarten in den USA nicht zu Sendezeiten kommen, die halbwegs ok sind für Mitteleuropa?

Edit:
Ich kann mir ja nicht für jede Sportart (MLB, NHL, NBA, NFL) ein Live-Zugang (mlb.tv, nhl ice center, nba.tv) kaufen. MLB für 120$ / Jahr ist noch drin. Aber die NHL & Co. verlangen einfach zu viel Geld....


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Februar 2011)

gut aber pass auf, beim erzählen sind laut demjenigen von dem ich ihn habe schon 2 menschen gestorben.


Der Löwe hat Geburtstag und wille eine fette party feiern.
er läd alle tiere des waldes ein...bis auf den hamster, auf den ist er nicht gut zu sprechen.
Der hamster will aber unbedingt auch auf die Party also geht er zum eichhorn.
hamster:"ey, Eichhorn, kannste mich nicht in dem bauschigen schwanz verstecken udn reinschmuggel?"
eichhorn:"Nee, lass mal. wenn der löwe das merkt, krieg ich ärger."
der hamster probiert es nun beim pelikan
hamster:"ey, pelikan, kannste mich in deinem schnabel in die party schmuggeln?"
pelikan:" hast du sie noch alle? der löwe macht aus mir frikassé wenn er das sieht"
der hamster probiert es ein letztes mal beim bären.
hamster:"ey, bär, kannste mich nicht in der hemdtasche von dir mitnehmen und auf die party schmuggeln?"
bär:" Hmm, ok aber mach keinen piep."
bei der party angekommen sieht der bär wie der löwe vorm eingang steht und die tiere mustert.
Nun ist der bär dran.
löwe" sag mal bär, hast du den hamster gesehen? hab ein gerücht gehört der will sich hier rein schleichen. zeig doch mal was du da in deiner tasche hast"
der bär wird leicht nervös.
bär:" Ähhm, da wär hier grad mal mein Handy.....der perso und....oh (schlägt sich mit der Faust auf die Tasche) ein Foto vom hamster"


vorgeführt kommt das zwar noch geiler, aber ich denke der witz kommt rüber 


edit: kaeptn , welche sportart ist es denn? der superbowl?  oder doch hallenhalma und rasenschach?^^
edit2: zauberwort--> tivo bzw festplattenrekorder ;D


----------



## Jester (20. Februar 2011)

Ich habe nicht gelacht und bin immernoch scheisse drauf.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Februar 2011)

Der Witz ist nicht schlecht.

Sportarten hab ich editiert 

Bei mlb.tv & co. kann man die Spiele ja auch aufgezeichnet sehen. MLB.TV sogar alle Spiele seit (ich glaube) 2006. Aber wie gesagt, ich kann mir nicht alle kaufen...

Und im deutschen Fernsehen kommt das ja alles nicht.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Februar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gelacht und bin immernoch scheisse drauf.



echt nicht? oO muss man wohl in verbindung mit pastewka sehen.
probiers mal mit hans-wurst.de und such die paar picdumps raus.
wenn das nicht hlft , hier nur noch ein (nicht ernst gemeinter) rat: down the road and not across the street 

edit: gibts da keine onlinemöglichkeit? im world wide web sollte sich doch was finden, ich helf auch beim suchen


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Februar 2011)

Oder lachschon.de (soll angeblich auch lustig sein)

tear: Ich schau das ja aktuell alles via Livestream über's Netz. Deswegen ja: "Soll europafreundlicher sein". Wird aber nicht wirklich was. Die müssen ja ihre ganzen Sportarten auch unterbringen.


----------



## Jester (20. Februar 2011)

Ich lache nicht. Niemals. Schon garnicht jetzt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Februar 2011)

Dann hast du schon zu viel intus


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Februar 2011)

da fällt mir dann noch nichtlustig.de ein, da ist immer ein bild dabei, bei dem ich loslachen muss^^

ich hätte da eine seite gefundne die verschiedenste sportstreams aus aller welt zeigen http://www.3w-tv.com/html/sport_.html
muss man nur noch gucken obs jetzt noch nen online recorder gibt  dazu 

edit. ok das macht meinen link nun obsolet >.<


----------



## Jester (20. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Dann hast du schon zu viel intus



Das kann gut sein.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Februar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich lache nicht. Niemals. Schon garnicht jetzt.



aber ist den nickname dann nicht etwas deplatziert?^^

btw: entschuldigung kaeptn iglo für das spamhafte melden eines users damals, weiß nicht mehr ob du das warst, aber da ich grad mal nen direkt draht zu den mods hier hab, nutz ich das aus


----------



## Jester (20. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> aber ist den nickname dann nicht etwas deplatziert?^^
> 
> btw: entschuldigung kaeptn iglo für das spamhafte melden eines users damals, weiß nicht mehr ob du das warst, aber da ich grad mal nen direkt draht zu den mods hier hab, nutz ich das aus



Viele Clowns sind depressiv. Es gibt nichts zu lachen auf diesem gottverlassenen Planeten.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Februar 2011)

Ah ja, ich kann mich jetzt zwar nicht mehr erinnern, aber ok.

Aber zum Glück ist der Skill-Contest des NBA AllStar Weekends bald zu ende. Kann ich dann schlafen.... Obwohl... mein Favorisiertes NHL-Team führt nach dem 2. Drittel gerade 8:3. Echt geil.

"Krusty der Clown" ist auch oft deprimiert, das stimmt. Aber er tut in seiner Show wenigstens so, als ob alles Spitze wär.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Februar 2011)

für mich ist gottverlassen positiv besetzt 
geh sonst erstmal ins bett, nach dem schlaf sieht alles wieder anders aus


----------



## Jester (20. Februar 2011)

Wie kann gottverlassen positiv besetzt sein?
Schlafen ist für Lowbobs.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Februar 2011)

Für dich ist das dann eher Koma oder? 

Obwohl ich jemanden kenne, der locker an einem Abend 1,5 Flaschen Jack Daniels kippen kann und am nächsten Tag (ok, eigentlich der gleiche) wieder "normal" dabei ist.

Naja, gewohnheits-kampftrinker


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Februar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Wie kann gottverlassen positiv besetzt sein?
> Schlafen ist für Lowbobs.



ein gottverlassener planet bedeutet das die geschicke dieses planeten nicht fremdgesteuert sind und somit auch mein freier wille existiert. klingt doch positiv oder nicht? ^^


----------



## Jester (20. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ein gottverlassener planet bedeutet das die geschicke dieses planeten nicht fremdgesteuert sind und somit auch mein freier wille existiert. klingt doch positiv oder nicht? ^^



Nein. Ein Planet ohne Religion und deren Eiferer wäre eventuell frei, ein Planet ohne Gott, sofern man Gott als die große Variable in der Wissenschaft sieht, welche immer einzusetzen ist sobald die Wissenschaft an ihre Grenzen stößt, wäre eine wüste Leere.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Februar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Nein. Ein Planet ohne Religion und deren Eiferer wäre eventuell frei, ein Planet ohne Gott, sofern man Gott als die große Variable in der Wissenschaft sieht, welche immer einzusetzen ist sobald die Wissenschaft an ihre Grenzen stößt, wäre eine wüste Leere.



die variable gibt es seit "der große entwurf" nicht mehr


----------



## Jester (20. Februar 2011)

Auch Stephen wird nicht alles erklären können. Um den Schlußstein Gott zu finden müssen wir wohl selbst zu Göttern werden.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Februar 2011)

du hast mich nicht verstanden, in dem buch wird genau erklärt wie das universum enstanden sein könnte ohne die anwesenheit eines höheren wesens


----------



## ego1899 (20. Februar 2011)

der große gasförmige dient bei religiösen spinnern doch immer als variable auch ohne das die wissenschaft an ihre grenzen stoßen muss


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Februar 2011)

ich bin dann mal weg und fang mit der serie firefly an ^^


----------



## Jester (20. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> du hast mich nicht verstanden, in dem buch wird genau erklärt wie das universum enstanden sein könnte ohne die anwesenheit eines höheren wesens



Die Idee eines Universums ist auch nicht die einzige Wahre. Mittlerweile gehen viele Wissenschaftler von einem Multiversum aus, am Ende sogar eine Art Kette aus unendlichen vielen Universa hintereinander.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Februar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Die Idee eines Universums ist auch nicht die einzige Wahre. Mittlerweile gehen viele Wissenschaftler von einem Multiversum aus, am Ende sogar eine Art Kette aus unendlichen vielen Universa hintereinander.



vertritt hawking auch nicht, ganz nach dem prinzip der feyman geschichten halt. und dennoch erklärt er all diese varianten ohne gott, denn immer sind physikalische gesetze gegeben


----------



## ego1899 (20. Februar 2011)

hm frag mich was olliruh heut abend so macht.. 
frustsaufen?  xD
naja feiern wohl kaum


----------



## Dracun (20. Februar 2011)

hehe


----------



## ego1899 (20. Februar 2011)

naja vom fußballfred hat er sich ferngehalten obwohl er in der zwischenzeit online war...

mach mir fast schon sorgen


----------



## Dracun (20. Februar 2011)

ach quatsch


----------



## ego1899 (20. Februar 2011)

hm ok...

aber ich gehe mich jetzt aus solidarität in den schlaf heulen 

komm später wieder wenn ich nich mehr schlafen kann bis denne


----------



## Dominau (20. Februar 2011)

viel glück ego.

hau mich jetzt auch hin, bis morgen


----------



## ego1899 (21. Februar 2011)

hm das war's auch schon wieder, trotzdem danke ^^

schlafstörungen sind schon was tolles. man verpasst nich mehr so viel...


----------



## Petersburg (21. Februar 2011)

*Seufz*


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2011)

Ist es nicht ein bisschen früh für Nachtschwärmer?

Edit: Was'n los kleiner Mann?


----------



## Jester (22. Februar 2011)

http://www.newground...o/listen/367924


Hach ja...


----------



## Petersburg (22. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *Seufz*



Mehr gibt es auch heute nicht zu sagen...


----------



## Razyl (22. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Mehr gibt es auch heute nicht zu sagen...



Was los Peter? Hat dich dein Mädel verlassen? =/


----------



## The Paladin (22. Februar 2011)

Guten Abend Leute

Mich besorgt nur eines

Die umstrittene EU-Richtlinie zur anlasslosen Speicherung von Kommunikationsdaten aller Nutzer zur Bekämpfung schwerer Verbrechen wird nun auch in Österreich umgesetzt. ORF.at erklärt, welche Daten nach derzeitigem Stand der Diskussion erfasst werden und unter welchen Umständen die Behörden darauf zugreifen dürfen. Der Streit über die Vorratsdatenspeicherung ist mit der Einigung der zuständigen Ministerien aber noch nicht beendet.

Entnommen aus dem Inlandteil: ORF

Edit: Ich denke dass damit zu sehr in die Bürgerrechte gegriffen wird.


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2011)

Mal die Dragon Age 2 Demo saugen tun und derweil Nachtschwärmer spielen...


----------



## ego1899 (24. Februar 2011)

oooch konov...

da komm ich grad heim und dachte hier wär ma was los im langweilerthread und dann nur dein post ^^
hab jetzt irgende diskussion erhofft


----------



## H2OTest (24. Februar 2011)

*klopf klopf`* wer da`?


----------



## Dracun (24. Februar 2011)

5 Tage lang ist es her, wo ich hier drin gepostet hab und es ist immer noch dieselbe Seite .. 



SCHÄMT EUCH


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Februar 2011)

*nerv* *nerv* *nerv*


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> 5 Tage lang ist es her, wo ich hier drin gepostet hab und es ist immer noch dieselbe Seite ..
> 
> 
> 
> SCHÄMT EUCH



stimmt, gabs hier nichtmal nen forentroll der immer für stimme sorgte?
der war einfach zum schießen mit seinen urkomischen aussagen.
glaub er hieß irgendwas mit  genji/benji (manganame?)


----------



## Dracun (24. Februar 2011)

/ironie on


Benji9?? kenn ich net


----------



## Dominau (24. Februar 2011)

halluu :>


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> /ironie on
> 
> 
> Benji9?? kenn ich net



du auch nicht? ^^


----------



## Dominau (24. Februar 2011)

na hier ist wieder nix los


geh ich halt das machen was normale leute machen

schlafen.. 

machts gut


----------



## schneemaus (25. Februar 2011)

Is ja nix los hier... Was ist denn los mit euch? ^^


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2011)

Immer das geflame dass keiner spammt. 

So ich geh auch schlafen, wünsche angenehme Nachtruhe!


----------



## Jester (25. Februar 2011)

Deutsch-LK Klausur in wenigen Stunden. Leistung kennt keinen Schlaf.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Februar 2011)

Aaaach, Deutsch LK, was waren das für Zeiten... "Effi Briest? Was, da hast du das Hörbuch von? Brenn mal, hör ich beim Autofahren!" "Was, die Räuber bis dann lesen? Wann gehn wir ins Theater? Oh, zwei Wochen vorher? Na dann is ja super!" "Oh Mist, muss noch Antigone lesen.. Na ja, wofür fahr ich ne Dreiviertelstunde Bus..." So läuft Deutsch LK - war übrigens mein bestes Abiturfach


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. Februar 2011)

Was mich an Deutsch in der Oberstufe und teils auch schon in der Mittelstufe tierisch nervt, ist die Tatsache, dass seit Jahrzehnten immer nur der selbe alte Scheiß gelesen wird! Jajaja, gehört alles zur Allgemeinbildung, sollte man alles mal gelesen haben - meinetwegen! Aber man könnte grad meinen, es wären in den letzten 50 Jahren keine gescheiten Bücher mehr geschrieben worden! Grmbl!


----------



## ego1899 (25. Februar 2011)

recht haste... wird sich erst ändern wenn die kommende lehrkräfte generation kurz vor der pension steht xD


----------



## Dropz (25. Februar 2011)

moooin  wochenende


----------



## Thoor (25. Februar 2011)

Carry on my wayward, son!


----------



## schneemaus (25. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Was mich an Deutsch in der Oberstufe und teils auch schon in der Mittelstufe tierisch nervt, ist die Tatsache, dass seit Jahrzehnten immer nur der selbe alte Scheiß gelesen wird! Jajaja, gehört alles zur Allgemeinbildung, sollte man alles mal gelesen haben - meinetwegen! Aber man könnte grad meinen, es wären in den letzten 50 Jahren keine gescheiten Bücher mehr geschrieben worden! Grmbl!



Ich bezweifle auch, dass sich daran so schnell was ändern wird. Warum Effi Briest als Meisterwerk der deutschen Literatur gilt, weiß ich bis heute nicht - für mich ist es einfach nur der erste Groschenroman der deutschen Literaturgeschichte.


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Was mich an Deutsch in der Oberstufe und teils auch schon in der Mittelstufe tierisch nervt, ist die Tatsache, dass seit Jahrzehnten immer nur der selbe alte Scheiß gelesen wird! Jajaja, gehört alles zur Allgemeinbildung, sollte man alles mal gelesen haben - meinetwegen! Aber man könnte grad meinen, es wären in den letzten 50 Jahren keine gescheiten Bücher mehr geschrieben worden! Grmbl!



Viel Schlimmer ist Geschichte. Hier sieht der Lehrplan von der 9. bis zur 13. Klasse in etwa so aus:

Industrialisierung
Französische Revolution
3. Reich
Französische Revolution
3. Reich
Weimarer Republik
Französische Revolution
Industrialisierung
1. Weltkrieg
3. Reich

Geil, oder?


----------



## The Paladin (25. Februar 2011)

Lade mir gerade Shogun 2 Total War Demo herunter

Ich hoffe es erfüllt meine Erwartungen damit ich mir auch die Vollversion kaufe.

Neuigkeiten über mich?

Ich bin am Mittwoch den 02.03.2011 fertig mit dem Grundwehrdienst. Heute hatte ich meinen letzten richtigen Arbeitstag im Soldatenheim.

Das geile daran: Ich war als letzter im Soldatenheim und punkt 17:00 (Wo ich normalerweise zusperre) hat es begonnen "The Final Countdown" zu spielen im Radio.

Ach ja, wenn jemand von euch die Dragon Age 2 Demo gespielt hat, kann er/sie mir sagen wie DA2 so ist?


----------



## Reflox (25. Februar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Viel Schlimmer ist Geschichte. Hier sieht der Lehrplan von der 9. bis zur 13. Klasse in etwa so aus:
> 
> Industrialisierung
> Französische Revolution
> ...



Gut, dass ich nen Lehrer habe, der die franz. Revolution hasst, und sie deswegen nicht behandelt.


----------



## Petersburg (25. Februar 2011)

Party Hard!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Party Hard!



no not rly ._.


----------



## Reflox (25. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> no not rly ._.



Jetzt schon^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dic_TIFv6mg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2011)

Danke Reflox


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Februar 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich nen Lehrer habe, der die franz. Revolution hasst, und sie deswegen nicht behandelt.



Naja, ich hab sie auch nicht besonders gemocht, aber sie ist halt für die Entwicklung in der Neuzeit von gewaltiger Bedeutung. Wer die franz. Revolution nicht versteht, versteht die gesamte Entwicklung bis zur Wiedervereinigung nicht.


----------



## abc :) (25. Februar 2011)

Ich liebe Lucky Star


----------



## schneemaus (26. Februar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Viel Schlimmer ist Geschichte. Hier sieht der Lehrplan von der 9. bis zur 13. Klasse in etwa so aus:
> 
> Industrialisierung
> Französische Revolution
> ...



Ungefähr stimmt das, ja. Es ist auch in Ordnung, dass man die franz. Revolution und das 3. Reich besonders hervorhebt im Geschichtsunterricht, aber 3mal muss ich das auch nicht durchkauen (und ja, wir haben es dreimal durchgekaut, einmal in der 8., einmal in der 10. und dann in der Oberstufe).


----------



## Exicoo (26. Februar 2011)

what up

schreibt ma was, mir is fad :/


----------



## Petersburg (26. Februar 2011)

Exicoo schrieb:


> what up
> 
> schreibt ma was, mir is fad :/



Dein Avatar ist faszinierend


----------



## Exicoo (26. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dein Avatar ist faszinierend



so wie ich.


----------



## Dominau (26. Februar 2011)

HALLO BUFFED!


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. Februar 2011)

so i bin wech guts nächtle ...


----------



## Luminesce (26. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle auch, dass sich daran so schnell was ändern wird. Warum Effi Briest als Meisterwerk der deutschen Literatur gilt, weiß ich bis heute nicht - für mich ist es einfach nur der erste Groschenroman der deutschen Literaturgeschichte.



Im Ernst jetzt? Ich hab Effi Briest vor drei Jahren in der Schule präsentiert &#8211; yup, musste sogar ein Referat halten &#8211; und auch wenn ich den Vergleich zum Groschenroman halbwegs nachvollziehen kann, kann ich andererseits gut verstehen, warum es als &#8222;Meisterwerk" gilt. Ich meine, all die eingebautenReferenzen zum wahren &#8222;Skandal" der Elisabeth von Ardenne, all die Naturbeschreibungen (die ja schon zu Anfang des Buches beginnen und mich soverwirrten, dass ich es erst mal weglegen musste) &#8211; all die eingebauten Symbole.. anfangs hab ich das Buch auch nicht für mehr als irgendeinen Trivialroman gehalten, als ich mich notgedrungen mit der Materie aber beschäftigen musste, ist mir erst aufgefallen, wieviel Arbeit Fontane da eig. reingesteckt hat...

Aber ja,jedem das Seine


----------



## Petersburg (26. Februar 2011)

Man, man, man wie kann hier nur sowenig los sein?


----------



## Stanglnator (26. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht weil die meisten was spielen? Oder auf der Piste sind?


----------



## Petersburg (26. Februar 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil die meisten was spielen? Oder auf der Piste sind?



Also, wenn ich jetzt auch anfange was zu spielen ist ja hier garnichts mehr los


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2011)

Sacht ma... Weiß zufällig jemand, wie ich Papier wieder glatt kriege, wenn's so "wellig" is, also von Wasser? Ich hab n Aquarell gemalt - leider auf völlig ungeeignetem Papier (normaler Zeichenblock, hab nich dran gedacht, ich Doofi). Nun ist es logischerweise nach dem "Verwischen" mit Wasser so wellig. Da das aber ein Geschenk wird, und das Bild an sich echt viel Mühe gemacht hat und ich es nicht nochmal zeichnen will, wär's echt super, wenn jemand nen Tipp kennen würde.

Hab das mal gegooglet und was von Bügeln gelesen - hat das mal jemand ausprobiert? Hab da nämlich so meine Bedenken, ist ja doch recht heiß und ja auch feucht, hab Angst, dass das Bild verwischt oder halt irgendwie braun wird wegen der Hitze :/


----------



## Petersburg (27. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Sacht ma... Weiß zufällig jemand, wie ich Papier wieder glatt kriege, wenn's so "wellig" is, also von Wasser? Ich hab n Aquarell gemalt - leider auf völlig ungeeignetem Papier (normaler Zeichenblock, hab nich dran gedacht, ich Doofi). Nun ist es logischerweise nach dem "Verwischen" mit Wasser so wellig. Da das aber ein Geschenk wird, und das Bild an sich echt viel Mühe gemacht hat und ich es nicht nochmal zeichnen will, wär's echt super, wenn jemand nen Tipp kennen würde.
> 
> Hab das mal gegooglet und was von Bügeln gelesen - hat das mal jemand ausprobiert? Hab da nämlich so meine Bedenken, ist ja doch recht heiß und ja auch feucht, hab Angst, dass das Bild verwischt oder halt irgendwie braun wird wegen der Hitze :/



Zur Not könntest du ja irgendwas simples auf ein anderes Blatt malen und das ausprobieren


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Februar 2011)

Einfach was zwischen das Papier und das Bügeleisen legen - leicht angefeuchtetes Tuch oder so.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Februar 2011)

probiers mit backpapier dazwischen. so krieg man auch wachsflecken auus kleidung ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Februar 2011)

Hehe wir sind besser als jedes Selbsthilfeforum!


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2011)

Backpapier dazwischen hört sich gut an und vorher nochmal mit was Simplem ausprobieren auch - werd mal eins mit Backpapier und eins mit feuchtem Tuch ausprobieren, das schönere Ergebnis wird dann hoffentlich auch aufs Bild übertragen - Vielen Dank euch!


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hehe wir sind besser als jedes Selbsthilfeforum!



Wir sind nur mehr Leute, die aus allen anderen "Selbsthilfeforen" kopieren,...... äh Zitieren (und dummerweise die Quellenangabe vergessen)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Februar 2011)

Genau genommen kenne ich das mit dem feuchten Tuch aus meiner Kindheit von diesen Nutella-Bügelbildern.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Februar 2011)

du kannst es doch auch einfach einrahmen und sozusagen plattdrücken dann is es doch egal ob``s gewellt is 
wär jetzt so meine methode


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2011)

Ok, ich kenn es jetzt nicht mit "Nutella"-Bügelbildern (wir hatten ja damals nix  ), aber Bügelbilder das kenn ich auch noch.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Februar 2011)

das mit dem packpapier kannte ich noch aus dem bastelunterricht wo man so steckbilder verschmolzen hat.
Ich klau doch schließlich keine Ideen, hab ja keinen Adelstitel der das wett machen könnte  ^^


----------



## ego1899 (27. Februar 2011)

ma ne andere frage... hat jemand schonma erfahrung mit hello kitty online  gemacht? xD

hab das ma installiert und jetzt is er schon seit ner stunde am patchen... ^^

(mir is so langweilig, bin bei kuya und starcraft 2 hängt uns langsam zum hals raus.  CSS brauch ich enn neuen account weil meiner gehackt worden is. goldeneye: source wird auch langsam langweilig... er spielt irgendwelche HL mods und mir is nix besseres eingefallen... ich bin noch tiefer gesunken als mit meinem second life leute nerven trip xD )


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das mit dem packpapier kannte ich noch aus dem bastelunterricht wo man so steckbilder verschmolzen hat.
> Ich klau doch schließlich keine Ideen, hab ja keinen Adelstitel der das wett machen könnte  ^^



Außerdem wäre das auch sehr bedenklich - mit dieser Form der multiplen Persönlichkeitsstörung ist nicht zu spaßen - vielleicht stecken Dr. Copy und Mr. Paste ja auch in dir?


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2011)

HK:Online gibt es wirklich? Dachte das ist das gleiche wie mit Bielefeld


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Februar 2011)

ego, ich verordne ein kräftige portion minecraft!

btw: jetzt wo ich grad über guttenberg nachdenke und auch simpsons irgendwie, fällt mir die folge ein, wo moe seine "schwarze liste" zeigt und barney feststellt: "Aber Moe, das ist die Liste von Richard Nixon. Du hast nur seinen Namen durchgestrichen und deine drüber geschrieben"


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2011)

Tja, Moe hat damit aber keinen Doktor-Titel erschlichen 

Aber auf die Idee muss man als Barkeeper erstmal kommen. Btw: Wovon lebt Moe eigentlich? Barney's Schuldenzettel musste er ja von der NASA berechnen lassen und bei dem Rest hab ich nicht das Gefühl, dass sie bezahlen. Auch die 2 Umbauten (einmal Familienrestaurant, einmal Moderen Hippe Bar) waren sicherlich nicht billig.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Februar 2011)

nein HKO gibt es tatsächlich... nicht so ein mythos wie bielefeld.... würde ja schließlich auch nen richtigen fußballverein geben wenn es anders wäre...

ich will endlich meinen imba regenschirm haben! 


ja minecraft, hab eigentlich kein plan was das sein soll, auch wenn jeder davon schwärmt. mitm handy war ich immer zu faul zu googeln, aber da ich ja mittlerweile meinen pc hier bei kuya stehen hab könnt ich das ja eigentlich mal machen.

aber is doch auf browserbasis oder?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> HK:Online gibt es wirklich? Dachte das ist das gleiche wie mit Bielefeld



Aber hallo! HKO war einer meiner ersten Spieletests im buffed-Magazin überhaupt! Ist aber wirklich nur was für Kinder... wenn überhaupt.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Februar 2011)

naja war auch nich wirklich ernst gemein xD

eher so zeitvertreib... aber kann mich irgendwie eh auf keinen server einloggen.
hello pitty sag ich da nur 

und jetzt hab ich mich so drauf gefreut...  naja spielen wir halt wieder starcraft 2 2on2... ^^


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Aber hallo! HKO war einer meiner ersten Spieletests im buffed-Magazin überhaupt! Ist aber wirklich nur was für Kinder... wenn überhaupt.



...*prust*...*Hand vor den Mund halt*....*pruuuuust*...*Lachen unterdrück*....*pruuuuuuuuuust*.... BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Tut mir Leid, aber.. SO viel kann einem so ein Job doch nicht wert sein, dass man Hello Kitty spielt  Das is... ROSA! PINK! Ne Freundin von mir fährt total auf Hello Kitty ab... Überall in ihrem Zimmer Hello Kitty. Irgendwann hab ich mal gefragt, wieso dieses blöde Katzenvieh eigentlich keinen Mund hat - kann ja gar nich fressen. O-TON: "Hello Kitty braucht keinen Mund, weil sie mit dem Herzen spricht"....... WTF?

Ich bin eigentlich ein gewaltverachtender Mensch, aber bei Hello Kitty kommt meine destruktive Seite zum Vorschein. Jedes Mal, wenn ich so ein Vieh sehe, möchte ich es nur noch zerstören.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2011)

Naja, für kleine Kinder ist es ja ok. Meine Nichte ist 6 Jahre und da ist das mit Hello Kitty ja "normal". Aber wenn erwachsene Frauen mit T-Shirts, Handtaschen & Co. von diesem dummen Katzenvieh rumrennen, entstehen bei mir nur Fragezeichen über'm Kopf (nein, ich bin kein Quest-NPC).


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Februar 2011)

Wie Du im Forum siehst, gibt's sogar Leute, die das spielen wollen, ohne dafür bezahlt zu werden. 
Und man kriegt immer mal Tests zu Spielen, mit denen man privat nix am Hut hat - ich durfte als Strategie-Vollnoob Artikel zu League of Legends und Heroes of Newerth schreiben! Beides tolle Spiele, aber teste sowas mal ausführlich, wenn Du aus jedem Spiel gekickt wirst, weil Du von Echtzeitstrategie keine Ahnung hast! ^^

@HKO: Erstaunlicherweise rennen auf den Spieleservern recht viele erwachsene User rum. Die schimpfen sich inzwischen "Kidults" - früher hat man dazu einfach "gestört" gesagt. Und es gibt ja inzwischen Merchandising-Artikel, die man den lieben Kleinen eher NICHT kaufen würde...


----------



## ego1899 (27. Februar 2011)

ich BETONE das ich das ausschließlich wegen dem schwachsinnsfaktor gesaugt hab xD


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2011)

Ich war vor ner ganzen Weile mal beim Mcces mit besagter Freundin, da gab es mal wieder Hello Kitty Krempel in der Juniortüte, pardon, im Happy Meal. Erst hat sie ungefähr eine Viertelstunde überlegt, was sie haben wollte, dann hat sie sich für Folgendes entschieden:
Eine Hello Kitty Figur in Form einer Art Schneekugel, unten ein Schalter dran, damit das pinke Gedöns auch noch von einer roten Lampe beleuchtet wurde (nicht, dass ich was gegen rotes Licht habe - Mein Rechner leuchtet rot und ich liebe es). An der Seite des "Sockels" von dem Ding war ein Schlitz, dazu gab es eine Karte. Wenn man nun die Karte schnell durch den Schlitz gezogen hat, hat sich die Hello Kitty gedreht. Die komplette Heimfahrt von knapp 20 Minuten saß sie auf dem Beifahrersitz, hat sich wie nochwas gefreut und die ganze Zeit diese blöde Karte durch diesen blöden Schlitz gezogen und diese blöde rote Lampe andauernd blöd an und blöd aus gemacht. Blödes Ding. Besagte Freundin wird dieses Jahr übrigens 21.

Hab auch nach nem Bild gegooglet, aber leider nix gefunden.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2011)

O.M.G.

Naja, den Massagestab gibt es ja nicht mehr, aber die Kontaktlinsen schon


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und es gibt ja inzwischen Merchandising-Artikel, die man den lieben Kleinen eher NICHT kaufen würde...



Vielen Dank für den Tip für's Geburtstagsgeschenk. Da kommt man sicherlich mittlerweile auch hier in Deutschland ran - wenn nicht, muss ich mir etwas einfallen lassen, um einen japanischen Kollegen meines Vaters davon zu überzeugen, dass dieses Ding nicht für mich gedacht ist


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> O.M.G.
> 
> Naja, den Massagestab gibt es ja nicht mehr, aber die Kontaktlinsen schon



Schade. Hab mich echt auf ihr Gesicht gefreut... Hab ihr vor zwei Jahren ein Hello-Kitty-Uno-Spiel geschenkt. War beim ersten Spielen lustig, da rot nicht rot ist sondern rosa. Jeder außer ihr, der eine Wunschkarte hingelegt hat und eben rosa wollte, hat dieses Wort mit einem Ton ausgespuckt, das war feierlich.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2011)

Na dann, viel Glück bei der Suche auf Ebay 

Du bist mit ihr immer noch zusammen? Bist du Masochist?


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2011)

Ich bin nicht mit ihr zusammen - das ist EINE Freundin, nicht MEINE Freundin. Gott bewahre! Nein, wir sind seit dem Kindergarten befreundet, haben uns aber hobbytechnisch, charaktertechnisch und auch schultechnisch in zwei völlig verschiedene Welten bewegt. Früher hätte ich sie jederzeit getrost als meine beste Freundin bezeichnet, heute ist sie einfach nur noch "eine" Freundin, weil wir zu verschieden sind. Wahrscheinlich tanzt sie auch gerade in irgendeiner Disco ab - Dazu hab ich mich aber letzte Woche in diesem Thread hier schon geäußert 

Außerdem wäre ich dann MasochistIN, bitteschön. Ich reiche ja auch nur Salzstreuerinnen...


----------



## ego1899 (27. Februar 2011)

ja super euer minecraft 

entweder is der server grad down oder wird gewartet...

das krieg ich gesagt bei der account erstellung.....................


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2011)

Na toll, letzte Woche zu dem Thema geäußert.... Das sind wahrscheinlich 300 Seiten die ich durchsuchen müsste.... Dazu bin ich zu faul...


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also ich oute mich auch mal als Stubenhocker - Ich habe eine Abneigung gegen Discotheken und überfüllte, stickige Orte, an denen es laut ist.






schneemaus schrieb:


> Aber ich bin dann eher jemand, der sich mit ein paar guten Freunden trifft, um mal zu Hause oder in ner Kneipe nen gemütlichen Abend mit guten Gesprächen zu verbringen. Gerade in Discos fühle ich mich einfach unwohl, weil man extrem eng aufeinanderhängt (in den meisten Fällen), es stickig ist, nicht gut riecht und meistens eh nicht die Musik läuft, die ich gerne hören würde. Und nein, ich war bis jetzt nicht nur in der "Dorfdisco" in der Kleinstadt in der Nähe, sondern auch schon in mehreren guten Discotheken - Hat meine Meinung trotzdem nicht geändert ^^
> 
> Das Einzige, wo ich mir Menschenmengen antue, sind Konzerte. Und da möchte ich auch nur noch Open-Airs, weil ich beim letzten Hallenkonzert, wo ich war (2002, also ewig her, aber mir trotzdem noch im Gedächtnis, als wäre es gestern gewesen), furchtbar stickige Luft einatmen musste und deswegen kurz vor Schluss so blass war, dass die Security mich rausziehen wollte. Ich hab mich geweigert, bin nach dem Konzert rausgerannt, hab mir für glaub ich 5 Euro ne Halbliterflasche stilles Wasser gekauft, die Hälfte getrunken und mir die andere Hälfte über den Kopf geschüttet.
> 
> Also nein, ich bin kein Freund der Menschenmassen in Gebäuden



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, weil ich jetzt zu faul war, das nochmal zu schreiben... Dürfte ich eigentlich meine eigenen Zitate irgendwo ohne Quellennachweis verwenden? Oder muss ich da hinterher auch zugeben, dass mir was "bei den Fußnoten durcheinander gekommen" ist?


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2011)

Kommt doch nur drauf an, ob du das in einer Dissertation o.ä. anwenden willst 

So ne Uni in Bayreuth schaut da eh nicht so genau hin. Wenn du Glück hast, bekommste noch ein "summa cum laude" dazu.

Im Nachhinein betrachtet hätte die entsprechende Person eher ein "non probatum" verdient gehabt.

Edit:

Ich sag mal Gute Nacht. Ich schau jetzt noch "Boston Bruins @ Vancouver Canucks" in der "Hockey Night in Canada". (NHL)


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2011)

Hm. Ich werd aber in Mainz studiern... Also eins hab ich schon VOR meinem Studium gelernt: Bei Zitaten immer schön die richtigen Quellenangaben nutzen, dann hat man länger Spaß am Doktortitel! 

Ich geh jetzt mal ins Bettchen. Wollt ich eigentlich schon vor zwei Stunden machen, aber irgendwie hat mich die Serie so gefesselt, dass ich noch zwei Folgen geschaut hab. Also gute Nacht *wink*


----------



## ego1899 (27. Februar 2011)

naaaaacht


----------



## Laxera (27. Februar 2011)

"naaaaacht" trifft es (obwohl ich noch ein wenig wach bleiben werde  - hab gestern (weil ich unter der woche wenig gepennt habe) den ganzen tag geschlafen d.h. ich bin erst seit 8 stunden (naja ein wenig mehr) wach  




so (wollte nur mal die gelegenheit nutzen im "nacht" thema was ein zu stellen 




mfg LAX


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2011)

badabuuuum


----------



## Olliruh (27. Februar 2011)

Aloa


----------



## Petersburg (27. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> badabuuuum



Wie kannst du es wagen, vor mir im Nachtschwärmer zu posten?! 

&#8364;: Und du auch Olli :<


----------



## ego1899 (27. Februar 2011)

wer zu spät malt kam zu spät... oder so


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2011)

hey da wir unser schlafzimmer grad renovieren kann ich net an meinem eigenen PC(kein Platz ) und mir is grad voll langeweilig ... also was geht bei euch ab


----------



## ego1899 (27. Februar 2011)

hehe ich kann seit laaaaanger zeit mal wieder an meinem pc und bis seit ner ewigkeit ma wieder nich mitm handy hier unter wegs 
was ne wohltat


----------



## Razyl (27. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> hey da wir unser schlafzimmer grad renovieren kann ich net an meinem eigenen PC(kein Platz ) und mir is grad voll langeweilig ... also was geht bei euch ab



Ich kann an meinen eigenen PC nicht heran, weil er kaputt ist. Zumindest ein Bauteil... *kotz*


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2011)

meiner is ganz .... nur i hab kein platz .. das heißt keine spiele, nix musik ,, nur das olle laptop ding meiner frau


----------



## Olliruh (27. Februar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wie kannst du es wagen, vor mir im Nachtschwärmer zu posten?!
> 
> €: Und du auch Olli :<



Mama sagt immer : Tuh das was Petersburg nicht will xD


----------



## Haramann (27. Februar 2011)

Legendärer Chat <3


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2011)

NABÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHND!

Also mein PC funktioniert. Wunderbar. Und da ich heute den Tisch mal wieder richtig aufgeräumt hab, hab ich auch allen möglichen Platz, um wieder alles vollzustellen 

Ich schau grad den Film "Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button"... Echt nicht schlecht, muss ich sagen...


----------



## ego1899 (27. Februar 2011)

ich guck mit kuya nen live stream von nem starcraft 2 match... finale und so :>


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2011)

Guckt später jemand die Oscars?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Februar 2011)

Und wie ist euer wochenende gelaufen?
grade nen anime am gucken aber leider stockt der player -.-
aber sonst alles palletti 

mit schwarz gelben dominator im rücken ^^


aber activision soll modern warfare 3 preisgeben -..-


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2011)

Ich schau mir nebenbei den film "Das Mädchen aus dem Wasser" an von M. Night Shyamalan und ich bin erstaunt wie gut er doch ist. Ja wenn das Schlafzimmer fertig ist, habe ich auch wieder jede Menge Platz


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2011)

ich sehr wahrscheinlich


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Februar 2011)

Ich wünsche mir für freitag,ein ehrliches spiel ohne fehltritte und sonstige rangelein auf dem platz. 
Bei BVB vs. Köln.


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2011)

sag das mal den dortmundern 

*zungerausstreck* ... nee mal im ersnt i wünsch mir auch ein schönes, faires aber spannendes match auf und neben dem platz sowie vor, während und nach dem spiel sol es friedlich bleiben


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ich schau mir nebenbei den film "Das Mädchen aus dem Wasser" an von M. Night Shyamalan und ich bin erstaunt wie gut er doch ist. Ja wenn das Schlafzimmer fertig ist, habe ich auch wieder jede Menge Platz



Also "Das Mädchen aus dem Wasser" fand ich auch echt gut. Nur die Affen fand ich ein wenig widerlich.

Werd mir die Oscars wohl morgen früh anschauen. Bin relativ müde, hab nicht so viel geschlafen die Nacht und heute war hier im Wohnzimmer großes Schrankausmisten angesagt, hätte nicht gedacht, dass da in nem Jahr so viel Krempel anfällt, der weg kann.


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2011)

dann zieh mal aus einer wohnung aus in der du 4 jahre drin gewohnt hast 
dann weißt du was man für en krempel ansammeln kannst


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Februar 2011)

Also mein gefühl sagt mir,das es ein gutes spiel wird und bin dortmund fan und stehe zu jeden fan in der Liga ausser den schund von nebenan und die Bayern seuche.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> dann zieh mal aus einer wohnung aus in der du 4 jahre drin gewohnt hast
> dann weißt du was man für en krempel ansammeln kannst



Das glaub ich nur zu gerne. Wenn wir demnächst (hoffentlich so bald als möglich) umziehen, wird das auch nochmal lustig - immerhin haben wir hier bislang gut 18 Jahre gewohnt. Das wird ein Spaß


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2011)

Vieeeelll Spaß


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Februar 2011)

also wo ich umgezoggen bin hab ich verschollene sachen gefunden und ich bin fast daran kaputt gegangen ^^ weil hier nicht möglich immer gedacht habe wo meine teile hin sind ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Februar 2011)

Jaa " Ach da is die Krabbe aus unserem Aquarium hingekommen ;D "
5 jahre nachdem sie vermisst wurde, wurde sie unter einem Schrank gefunden ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Februar 2011)

jepp so kanst du es mit digitalen medien vergleich wie wo ist die verdammt gamecub cd hin 
und wo ist der ladeeinheit für meinen xbox 360 controler hin ^^


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2011)

mensch ihr sollt spammen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Februar 2011)

keine lust


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Februar 2011)

Und ich bin grade am Tiger farmen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Februar 2011)

wie tiger ?
und bin mich immer noch über dem stream am ärgten wegen den anime den ich gucke


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2011)

Oscars, wahrscheinlich ja. Wenn ich noch nen Livestream finde  (Kein Fernseher)

Aktuell ist es NASCAR Subway Fresh 500 in Phoenix


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Februar 2011)

World Of tanks 
den Tiger Panzer

aber kB mehr und nu geh ich pennen


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2011)

bestimmt wowoder so nen mumpitz


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2011)

ach dieses panzer mmo? 

edith: 

so i geh mal heia bubu machen..... man liest sich


----------



## Olliruh (27. Februar 2011)

der himmel ist blau <3

so ich bin jetzt off & verabschiede mich mit einem epischen lied :3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JlfPY8lzwMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jester (27. Februar 2011)

Que sela sela!


----------



## Dropz (28. Februar 2011)

wie heißt diese lied in dem welcome to central bay oder so vorkommt?

nabend erstmal


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Februar 2011)

Quel-Serrar, Serrar...  &#9834;&#9835;
*trällert ein 1337*


----------



## Petersburg (28. Februar 2011)

Aloha Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Quel-Serrar, Serrar...  &#9834;&#9835;
> *trällert ein 1337*



Huhu Kitten!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Februar 2011)

Tach Ihr!
DC Universe Online mit der Freundin + Pizza + literweise eisgekühlte Coke = netter Abend!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Februar 2011)

Ich find das Game plöd.


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Tach Ihr!
> DC Universe Online mit der Freundin + Pizza + literweise eisgekühlte Coke = netter Abend!



Und morgen früh bist du 5 KG schwerer!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und morgen früh bist du 5 KG schwerer!



Das arbeiten wir über Nacht wieder runter. Wir bewundern gerade unsere Charaktere im Spiel. Claire spielt 'ne Latex-Katzentussi. Mein Kommentar: "I think I'd do her."
Claire: "Me too!"
&#9829;!


----------



## Olliruh (28. Februar 2011)

Hunger !! 

Grad nach einem epischen Win mit Warwick :3


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Das arbeiten wir über Nacht wieder runter. Wir bewundern gerade unsere Charaktere im Spiel. Claire spielt 'ne Latex-Katzentussi. Mein Kommentar: "I think I'd do her."
> Claire: "Me too!"
> &#9829;!



Ihr seid extrem komisch. o.O


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr seid extrem komisch. o.O



Wir sind schmutzig, eklig und hässlich. Und Engländer.


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wir sind schmutzig, eklig und hässlich. Und Engländer.



Und ihr passt wunderbar zusammen! Irgendwie verwunderlich, aber toll.


----------



## Dracun (28. Februar 2011)

Herrlich


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Februar 2011)

Sehr geehrte Mitchristen, packen Sie bitte Ihre Wurfbibeln aus, den in den weiten des Internetzes habe ich dieses redliche Brett wieder ausmachen können: http://redliches-plauderbrett.net/


----------



## Dracun (28. Februar 2011)

is das net schon uralt?


----------



## Razyl (28. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> is das net schon uralt?



War aber laaaange Zeit down ^.^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Februar 2011)

Jein, war mal ne ganze Zeitlang weg, und nu ists wieder da. 
Und da wir grad unseren Quotenchrist in ICQ gemobbt haben, ist mir das Ding wieder in den Sinn gekommen und ich hab mal danach gegoogelt.


----------



## Elda (28. Februar 2011)

Fährt jemand zur CeBit?


----------



## Olliruh (28. Februar 2011)

wo ist die denn dieses jahr ?


----------



## Petersburg (1. März 2011)

Diesmal nimmt mir keiner mein First weg!


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2011)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Abend :-)


----------



## Olliruh (1. März 2011)

Ahoi (:

Huntelaar ist verletzt 
Naja der trifft eh nicht mehr ,aber trotzdem schade ://


----------



## tear_jerker (1. März 2011)

nabend und lasst die korken knallen, auf eine gutti freie regierung....zummindest vorerst


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Huntelaar ist verletzt
> Naja der trifft eh nicht mehr ,aber trotzdem schade ://



Ein weiterer Grund, warum Bayern morgen gewinnt


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nabend und lasst die korken knallen, auf eine gutti freie regierung....zummindest vorerst



Leider...

Was die Opposition da wieder getan hat, zeigt, dass auf die Meinung des Volkes nicht mehr Rücksicht genommen wird. Hauptsache man beleidigt einen beliebten und erfolgreichen Politiker der Regierung...


----------



## tear_jerker (1. März 2011)

beliebt ja, aber erfolgreich?
naja, kundus, gorch fock , eine nciht zu ende gedachte wehrreform und dann auch noch 8,3 milliarden mehr verlangen obwohl man sparen soll.....ich definiere erfolgreich dann wohl doch anders


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. März 2011)

1. KTG - Ausbildung?: 1. Staatsexamen unterdurchschnittlich abgeschlossen. Zum 2. erst gar nicht auf den Weg gegangen. Versuch, sich den Doktortitel zu erschleichen, beinahe gelungen, aber dabei doch aufgeflogen.

 2. KTG - Berufliche Erfolge? Außerhalb seiner politischen Karriere einige gehübschte Praktika und die Geschäftsführung der familieneigenen Vermögenswerwaltung, sonst nix. Politische Erfolge? Er hat irgendwann einmal zu Beginn seiner Ministerkarriere "NEIN" gebrüllt, als man ihn gefragt hat, ob er künftig einen Opel kaufen will. Das ist dann völlig missinterpretiert worden und über Nacht wurde aus ihm ein schneidiger "RECHTHATERJA-der Burschi"; weitere Leistungen? Keine. Denn auch die hoch gelobte Bundeswehrreform bewegt sich derzeit noch in einem Stadium, das irgendwo zwischen Guttenbergschem "Prädikatsexamen" und seiner Doktorarbeit anzusiedeln ist.

 Zusammenfassung KTG: Ausbildung und berufliche Erfolge derart, dass das im öffentlichen Dienst nicht einmal zur Einstufung in den gehobenen Dienst reichen würde, geschweige denn zu wesentlich mehr als Wasserträger in der freien Wirtschaft.

 3. Die Uni Bayreuth: Kann sich nun endgültig als bayerische oder besser christlich-soziale Kaderschmiede bezeichnen und sollte den offiziellen Titel Universität ablegen. Das ist schon national betrachtet peinlich, international gesehen unerträglich. Wenn diese Uni auch nur ansatzweise ihren Ruf retten will, dann müssen auch dort einige Köpfe rollen.

 ________________________________________________________-


So und nun Schuß mit Politik, sonst holt ein Mod wieder den Hammer raus. Ich hab gestern PES10 7 Stunden lang zu 4. gespielt. Irgendwie frag ich mich, wieso das gegenüber Fifa so sehr in den Himmel gelobt wird. Allerhöchstens gleichwertig, subjektiv schlechter.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> beliebt ja, aber erfolgreich?
> naja, kundus, gorch fock , eine nciht zu ende gedachte wehrreform und dann auch noch 8,3 milliarden mehr verlangen obwohl man sparen soll.....ich definiere erfolgreich dann wohl doch anders



Erfolgreicher, als so manch anderer Politiker aus der Union und der Opposition. Bei Herrn zu Guttenberg hat man teilweise gemerkt, dass er seinen Job auch mit Freuden erfüllt und nicht nur aus reiner Machtgeilheit, wie manch anderer. Vor allem witzig, dass sich bei solchen Situationen, wie nun bei Herrn zu Guttenberg, Politiker wie Herr Trittin und Herr Özdemir melden. Vor allem Letzterer sollte wohl seinen Mund halten. Er war 2002 nicht besser.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> So und nun Schuß mit Politik, sonst holt ein Mod wieder den Hammer raus. Ich hab gestern PES10 7 Stunden lang zu 4. gespielt. Irgendwie frag ich mich, wieso das gegenüber Fifa so sehr in den Himmel gelobt wird. Allerhöchstens gleichwertig, subjektiv schlechter.



Weil es den realistischeren Fußball, vor allem den taktischeren bietet? FIFA 11 mag gut sein, ohne Zweifel, aber die taktische Komponente ist nicht so groß wie im Konkurrenz-Produkt. Übrigens auch gut zu sehen beim FIFA Mananger und dem Football Manager aus England.


----------



## tear_jerker (1. März 2011)

mir war es letztendlich egal ob er zurücktritt, mir gings nur darum das er mal nen dämpfer verpasst bekommt(und den hat er gebraucht um endlich mal ordentliche politik zu machen) und die bild sich nicht "Wir sind kanzler" aufs titelbild drucken kann. wiederkommen tut er ja eh, dann aber hoffentlich nicht wieder unter dem banner der bild.
 das lustigeste an der ganzen sache war eh die facebook gruppe, war herrlich die ganzen fanatiker da zu sehen xD aber genug davon

welches beschwörer lvl habt ihr in LoL?


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> welches beschwörer lvl habt ihr in LoL?



29, fast 30. Wäre da nicht der kaputte Rechner dazwischen gekommen....


----------



## Olliruh (1. März 2011)

21 :3


----------



## Skatero (1. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> mir war es letztendlich egal ob er zurücktritt, mir gings nur darum das er mal nen dämpfer verpasst bekommt(und den hat er gebraucht um endlich mal ordentliche politik zu machen) und die bild sich nicht "Wir sind kanzler" aufs titelbild drucken kann. wiederkommen tut er ja eh, dann aber hoffentlich nicht wieder unter dem banner der bild.
> das lustigeste an der ganzen sache war eh die facebook gruppe, war herrlich die ganzen fanatiker da zu sehen xD aber genug davon
> 
> welches beschwörer lvl habt ihr in LoL?



30 und das schon lange.


----------



## tear_jerker (1. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> 29, fast 30. Wäre da nicht der kaputte Rechner dazwischen gekommen....



da bin ikch mit meinem lvl 7 ja echt ein kleiner wurm >.<
wird langsam zeit das ich mir mal ein paar helden anschaffe. irgendwelche empfehlungen? suche etwas  in richtung ashe aber auch mit nem kill skill womit man last hitten kann. oder ein melee mit flash ähnlicher fähigkeit, dachte schon an jax, aber....naja weiß nicht ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> da bin ikch mit meinem lvl 7 ja echt ein kleiner wurm >.<
> wird langsam zeit das ich mir mal ein paar helden anschaffe. irgendwelche empfehlungen? suche etwas in richtung ashe aber auch mit nem kill skill womit man last hitten kann. oder ein melee mit flash ähnlicher fähigkeit, dachte schon an jax, aber....naja weiß nicht ^^



Caitlyn ist Ashe recht ähnlich.


----------



## Skatero (1. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Caitlyn ist Ashe recht ähnlich.



Caitlyn ist schlecht. :s


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Caitlyn ist schlecht. :s



Nope. Ich erziele mit ihr recht viele Kills.


----------



## Skatero (1. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nope. Ich erziele mit ihr recht viele Kills.



Ich sehe selten gute Caitlyns, weil die meisten mit ihr einfach versagen.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich sehe selten gute Caitlyns, weil die meisten mit ihr einfach versagen.



Tja, wer sie nicht spielen kann. Dabei ist das recht einfach. Mit Armory Penetration Runen und genug Mana haut Caitlyn richtig schön rein. Vor allem ihr Ulti ist dann witzig...


----------



## Olliruh (1. März 2011)

ihren ulti kann man aber relativ gut weg tanken & deswegen nicht so stark wie andere ultis dieser art (Lux, etc.)

Also mein Favourite ist Warwick *.*

Mit schön viel Atk Speed geht das ab


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ihren ulti kann man aber relativ gut weg tanken & deswegen nicht so stark wie andere ultis dieser art (Lux, etc.)



Kann man. Schadet aber auch dem Typen, der sich in den Weg stellt. Und das kann auch sein Ende bedeuten :>


----------



## Deathstyle (1. März 2011)

Habe nicht lange LoL gespielt aber mit Caitlyn hat ich immer ne KD von >4.


----------



## ego1899 (2. März 2011)

geil... fast 2 jahre kein wow gezockt. login: -->   server wird in 2 min runtergefahren xD


----------



## BlizzLord (2. März 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> geil... fast 2 jahre kein wow gezockt. login: --> server wird in 2 min runtergefahren xD



Gott, beschützt dich...^^


----------



## ego1899 (2. März 2011)

irgendwie bekomm ich nur so antworten bzw ratschläge xD


----------



## Petersburg (2. März 2011)

Transformice!


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2011)

SCHALKE *.*


*hust*


----------



## Dracun (2. März 2011)

Köln


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. März 2011)

Notts County!


----------



## Dracun (2. März 2011)

Kitten http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/181958-gunstiger-onlineshop/page__view__findpost__p__3027493 
dieser Comment ist einfach göttlich .. 



> Befolgt Cat's Gesetze für ein glücklicheres Leben:
> 
> 1. Pinkelt nicht an den Elektrozaun
> 2. Kauft nicht in Keystores ein und unterstützt keine verdammten Goldseller!
> ...



Einfach nur göttlich


----------



## Petersburg (2. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Kitten http://forum.buffed....ost__p__3027493
> dieser Comment ist einfach göttlich ..
> 
> 
> ...



Brb - in Key Stores einkaufen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. März 2011)

Piss' lieber ein paar Elektrozäune an.


----------



## schneemaus (2. März 2011)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend!


Edit: Am schönsten fand ich aber das Herzchen ganz unten bei Kitten's Kommentar.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. März 2011)

Liebe muss grundsätzlich sein.


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Liebe muss grundsätzlich sein.



definitiv ja *.*

Komm schon Schalke c:


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. März 2011)

Dann bist Du das, der draußen immer singt: "Steht auf, wenn Ihr Schalker seid." Nachts. Aufm Friedhof.


----------



## Deanne (2. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> definitiv ja *.*
> 
> Komm schon Schalke c:



Für Schalke ist im Finale eh Schluss...


----------



## Thoor (2. März 2011)

Wayne Schalke, Wayne Fussball.

Knaben spielen Fussball, Männer Eishockey


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. März 2011)

Aber nicht in der DEL


----------



## Thoor (2. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aber nicht in der DEL



DEL ist der Kindergarten für harte Jungs  Männer spielen NHL


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. März 2011)

Männer spielen Rugby! Da gibt's keine Polster und hinterher bluten sie wie in nem Hardcore-Werbespot für Always Ultra!


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. März 2011)

Schon ausprobiert auf der Insel? Oder bist du doch eher der Cricket-Typ?


----------



## Konov (2. März 2011)

Alles Quark, echte Männer zocken NBA. 
Raptors ftw


----------



## Haxxler (2. März 2011)

Echte Männer zocken garnichts. Sie liegen besoffen auf dem Sofa und regen sich über Schiedsrichterentscheidungen auf.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. März 2011)

Naja, ich hab mich diese Nacht eher über das Versagen und kolltektive Aufgeben meiner favorisierten NHL-Mannschaft geärgert. Hätt ich doch bloß vor 2 Uhr einschlafen können, aber nein, es war dann kurz nach 4. Da stand es noch 0:3. Endstand war dann doch 0:6


----------



## The Paladin (2. März 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob es OT ist, aber ich poste es trotzdem

Ich spiele Minecraft classic und kann deswegen nicht speichern. Ich konnte noch das hier zusammenbauen

(Den Rest der Burg poste ich morgen: Grund: Müde)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Ich finde es schade, da habe ich seit 21:30 an dem Teil gearbeitet, habe Treppen gebaut, einen Aussichtsturm (Links Mitte), Werbung für Buffed ^^. Und dann muss ich es ausschalten. . . . .

Edit 2: Der Word Ordner "My first Minecraft" ist voll mit Screenshots meiner kleinen und großen Werke und keine Anleitung zu so einer Burg.


----------



## ego1899 (3. März 2011)

oh man gestern seit 2 jahren wieder wow gezockt. da dienstag auf mittwoch: server down.

und heute nacht geht das internet schon seit 23 uhr nich mehr... -.-


----------



## schneemaus (3. März 2011)

Öhm... wtf? Es ist halb 11 und ich eröffne den Thread für heute?

DAS WOLLTE ICH SCHON IMMER MAL SCHREIBEN

FÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖRST

na ja, zumindest für heute Abend :>


----------



## Petersburg (3. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Öhm... wtf? Es ist halb 11 und ich eröffne den Thread für heute?
> 
> DAS WOLLTE ICH SCHON IMMER MAL SCHREIBEN
> 
> ...



Gz! 
&#8364;: Sind sicher alle am feiern


----------



## Dracun (3. März 2011)

schakalaka


----------



## Jester (3. März 2011)

Hahaaaa! Nun hab ich 1000 Posts! 
Darf ich jetzt mit den großen Jungen spielen gehen?


----------



## Deathstyle (3. März 2011)

Ich war heute auf der Cebit, ganz schön lahm - also wer dafür Geld ausgibt ist wirklich nicht sehr helle. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JVgmz71sijE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


WUHU!


----------



## tear_jerker (3. März 2011)

mein güte, hier ist ja echt nix los. wo bleibt die energie vergangener tage?
braucht wir hier echt nen religösen spinner um alles am laufen zu halten? 
wenn dem so ist, opfere ich mich fürs team!

Heil dem fliegenden Spaghettimonster!


----------



## Dropz (4. März 2011)

hewhew


----------



## Alux (4. März 2011)

DOH!

ich wollte heute eröffnen^^


----------



## H2OTest (4. März 2011)

hmm tja das war dann wohl nix

mit gebrochenem mittelfinger wasd zu bedienen ist hässlich!


----------



## schneemaus (4. März 2011)

...MEIN 1000. BEITRAG!!!!!!!!!!!

Extra für den Nachtschwärmer aufgehoben :>


----------



## H2OTest (4. März 2011)

haha gratz


----------



## Dropz (4. März 2011)

yeeeeeey gz


----------



## Petersburg (4. März 2011)

Hm was haltet ihr von meinem neuen Avatar und meiner neuen Signatur? :O


----------



## Thoor (4. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hm was haltet ihr von meinem neuen Avatar und meiner neuen Signatur? :O



Fail.


----------



## Petersburg (4. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Fail.



Dank deiner konstruktiven Kritik habe ich sofort das Problem erkannt und ausgebessert.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. März 2011)

running with scissors? sieht ganz ok aus, aber wer spielt schon noch den poRtal^^


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> running with scissors? sieht ganz ok aus, aber wer spielt schon noch den poRtal^^



Teil 3 kommt doch bald...


----------



## tear_jerker (4. März 2011)

echt? also ich bin mal ehrlich, ich fand das spiel total öde. ich mein jemanden zu tode pinkeln.... rly oO?


----------



## Petersburg (4. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> echt? also ich bin mal ehrlich, ich fand das spiel total öde. ich mein jemanden zu tode pinkeln.... rly oO?



Joa das Pinkeln war schon ein bissel fail, aber sonst ist das Spiel ziemlich witzig 

&#8364;: Mal Avatar etwas geändert, wir wollen ja nicht das irgendjemand googelt was auf dem bild zu sehen war


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2011)

Teil 2 hat es doch echt geschafft mir mal die Festplatte zu töten. Seitdem habe ich mir nie wieder was niveauloses auf nen Rechner installiert.


----------



## Dracun (4. März 2011)

Jup kann dem nur zustimmen  und gz mausi du kleine schlumpfine du


----------



## Petersburg (4. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Jup kann dem nur zustimmen  und gz mausi du kleine schlumpfine du



Wenn wir schon von Schlümpfen reden, ratet mal wer mein lieblings Npc in Portal 2 war


----------



## tear_jerker (4. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Joa das Pinkeln war schon ein bissel fail, aber sonst ist das Spiel ziemlich witzig
> 
> €: Mal Avatar etwas geändert, wir wollen ja nicht das irgendjemand googelt was auf dem bild zu sehen war



jemand  der bilder googelt kennt tineye nicht ^^


----------



## Petersburg (4. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> jemand der bilder googelt kennt tineye nicht ^^



Wer zur hölle kennt schon tineye? Noch nichtmal ich kenn des


----------



## tear_jerker (4. März 2011)

tineye ist eine reverse image search engine. sprich du lädst da ein bild hoch oder gibst die url ein und tineye sucht dir seiten raus auf denen dieses bild ebenfalls hochgeladen ist.


----------



## Petersburg (4. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> tineye ist eine reverse image search engine. sprich du lädst da ein bild hoch oder gibst die url ein und tineye sucht dir seiten raus auf denen dieses bild ebenfalls hochgeladen ist.



Oder ein ähnliches bild :/


----------



## ego1899 (5. März 2011)

tineye is auch extrem hilfreich beim "wer könnte das sein" thema bei den forenspielen xD


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2011)

Cheaten ist böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. März 2011)

Vom Oberarm bis zu den Füßen
sind wir tätowiert
unsere Eltern warn total entsetzt
da sagten wir zu viert

Was können wir denn dafür das wir so schön sind
und die ganze Welt uns liebt
was können wir denn dafür das wir so schön sind
die schönste Band die's gibt


----------



## Petersburg (5. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Cheaten ist böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Omg Lauft um euer Leben!


----------



## Thoor (5. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Cheaten ist böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selber schuld wer sich erwischen lässt.


----------



## Tabuno (5. März 2011)

Nächtle Schwärmerles.


----------



## Arosk (5. März 2011)

nochz jemandz daz?


----------



## Dropz (5. März 2011)

hewhew


----------



## Jester (5. März 2011)

RIFTEN!


----------



## Dropz (5. März 2011)

ist es gut?


----------



## Jester (5. März 2011)

Jaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. März 2011)

Ich würd ja gern mal die aktuelle Version antesten, aber 50 Euro, wo ich doch im Sommer einen neuen Desktop-PC kaufen will... hmhmhm schade, gibts keine Probe-Version?


----------



## Dropz (5. März 2011)

würde ich auch mal gerne wissen denn nach warhammer online kaufe ich mir kein Spiel mehr was ich vorher nicht richtig testen konnte


----------



## tear_jerker (5. März 2011)

hey ceiwyn, kannst du bitte kruz in deine schrittmesserthread wechseln udn irn bru wegen seiner antwort auf meiner bitte auslachen? wenn man sich beide post anguckt weißt du warum


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. März 2011)

Ich misch mich da nicht ein, macht das unter euch aus, wer da recht hat. ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (5. März 2011)

das ist ja das lustige, wir haben wenn mans genau nimmt beide recht. er erklärt den hintergrund zu meiner aussage sagt aber auch sie wäre falsch. naja, mal sehen wie er sich diemsla versucht rauszuwinden. ich hoffe er macht nen "guttenberg"


----------



## Dominau (5. März 2011)

AHOI! :O


----------



## Petersburg (5. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> AHOI! :O



ARRRR


----------



## Dominau (5. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> ARRRR



SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS....*boom*


----------



## Petersburg (5. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS....*boom*



Ich habe meine Schere beim laufen verloren wie man bei meinem Avatar sehen kann, wo ist sie nur


----------



## tear_jerker (5. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Schere beim laufen verloren wie man bei meinem Avatar sehen kann, wo ist sie nur



die 2 ninjas in deinem bild haben sie unbemerkt geklaut


----------



## Petersburg (5. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> die 2 ninjas in deinem bild haben sie unbemerkt geklaut



Also ich sehe keine Ninjas... OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## tear_jerker (5. März 2011)

das liegt daran das es ninjas sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (5. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das liegt daran das es ninjas sind.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich sehe da mindestens 5, kann aber sein dass ich n paar übersehen habe.


----------



## Dominau (5. März 2011)

ich seh keinen


----------



## Petersburg (5. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> ich seh keinen



Lass mich dir helfen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (5. März 2011)

ah^^


----------



## Dominau (5. März 2011)

Danke Peter


----------



## mastergamer (5. März 2011)

Stimmt. Jetzt sehe Ich sie auch.


----------



## Petersburg (5. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Danke Peter



Ich helf doch gerne


----------



## Jester (6. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gern mal die aktuelle Version antesten, aber 50 Euro, wo ich doch im Sommer einen neuen Desktop-PC kaufen will... hmhmhm schade, gibts keine Probe-Version?



Zum Headstart gab es die Möglichkeit, durch ein wenig Geschummel kostenlos zu spielen, immerhin für ein paar Tage.
Jetzt wirst du auf eine Trial-Version warten müssen!


----------



## Dracun´s Sohn (6. März 2011)

so i geh jetzt pennen i kann nimmer cya


----------



## Dracun (6. März 2011)

shit falscher Acc  so n8i ... jetzt aber


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2011)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Abend wünsche ich euch.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. März 2011)

In Satans glorreichem Namen wünsche ich einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Dracun (6. März 2011)

Huiii
Kitten du nimmer im irc?


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> In Satans glorreichem Namen wünsche ich einen schönen Abend.



Bist du mit Satan verheiratet? D:


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> In Satans glorreichem Namen wünsche ich einen schönen Abend.


Ich war heute, so kurz vor der Osterzeit (!!!), obwohl es Sonntag (!!!!!!) ist, NICHT in der Kirche. Man, hab ich damit Satan gehuldigt!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Huiii
> Kitten du nimmer im irc?



Hab episch Fieber, schaue nur sporadisch ins Forum und leide hier ansonsten still vor mich hin.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. März 2011)

Armes KittKitt.


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hab episch Fieber, schaue nur sporadisch ins Forum und leide hier ansonsten still vor mich hin.



Awww. Armes Berserkerkitten =/


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. März 2011)

Razi schicken wir ihm eine gute Besserungskarte?


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Razi schicken wir ihm eine gute Besserungskarte?



Gerne, du bezahlst alles und kommst an seine Adresse ran.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. März 2011)

Schreibt Zam ne PN, vielleicht reicht der die Adresse ja weiter.


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Schreibt Zam ne PN, vielleicht reicht der die Adresse ja weiter.



Zam beißt! :X


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2011)

Hallöchen ihr Nasenbären



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2011)

Aloa .. :3


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. März 2011)

Yeah, buddha. 
Wie gehts?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Yeah, buddha.
> Wie gehts?



Ey du Punk mir gehts recht gut^^ Ich Dump mal n bissl was lustiges:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. März 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ey du Punk mir gehts recht gut^^ Ich Dump mal n bissl was lustiges:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau so bin ich gestern auch an meinen Alk gekommen.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Genau so bin ich gestern auch an meinen Alk gekommen.



Zu genial!Ich durfte mich an kalter Muschi laben. [Wein und Cola, so heisst das nunmal!]


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. März 2011)

ZAM is in tha Thread!


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> ZAM is in tha Thread!



Wir müssen langsam anfangen ZAM wie ein normales Mitglied zu behandeln


----------



## Lillyan (6. März 2011)

Quietscheentchen nur mit dir plansche ich so gerne hier *quietschgeräusche mach*

Guten Abend liebe Nachtschwärmer 



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wir müssen langsam anfangen ZAM wie ein normales Mitglied zu behandeln


zomg, etwa wie einen normalen Menschen?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2011)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Quietscheentchen nur mit dir plansche ich so gerne hier *quietschgeräusche mach*
> 
> Guten Abend liebe Nachtschwärmer



Warst du nichtmal nen Mod?


----------



## Lillyan (6. März 2011)

Und?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. März 2011)

Hm nä, ich geh pennen, morgen Frühschicht, also um 5 aufstehn. :<<
Nacht zusammen.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2011)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Quietscheentchen nur mit dir plansche ich so gerne hier *quietschgeräusche mach*
> 
> Guten Abend liebe Nachtschwärmer
> 
> ...



Klar. Der Herr Zamora ist ja nicht ein Gott oder so. Das wäre Blasphemie


----------



## Petersburg (6. März 2011)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Quietscheentchen nur mit dir plansche ich so gerne hier *quietschgeräusche mach*
> 
> Guten Abend liebe Nachtschwärmer
> 
> ...



Grün Grün was... wo bleibt das Grün? Ist Lilly etwa kein Mod mehr? Omg Apokalypse


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Grün Grün was... wo bleibt das Grün? Ist Lilly etwa kein Mod mehr? Omg Apokalypse



Ich bin zum glück nicht der einzige den es wundert^^


----------



## Lillyan (6. März 2011)

Ihr seid echte Schnellmerker *g*

Aber nun geh ich in die Wanne .


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2011)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ihr seid echte Schnellmerker *g*
> 
> Aber nun geh ich in die Wanne .



Viel Spass und Entspannung ^^
http://dagobah.net/flash/know_your_destiny.swf


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2011)

Snapes on Plane ist gut :>

Gleich Shooter gucken *.*


----------



## Petersburg (6. März 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Viel Spass und Entspannung ^^
> http://dagobah.net/f...our_destiny.swf



Omg ich bin "The Bizarro Dad The Bringer of the Assassin Destined to Defeat myself" 

&#8364;: Das zweite gefällt mir fast mehr "The Bizarro P**** The Evil, Evil Warrior Destined to Break [Anderer ausdruck für Maximalpigmentierte der mit N anfängt] "


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Omg ich bin "The Bizarro Dad The Bringer of the Assassin Destined to Defeat myself"



Die Seite ist einfach Epic^^


----------



## Dracun (6. März 2011)

You are: The Lonely Girl Massive Killer destined to die the Whitehouse

wtf??


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

dagobah.XXX ist als Domainname eine Schande und Verschwendung für soviel Internetmüll. :-\
Da weint da Star Wars-Herz wegen dem Namen und das Oldskool-Herz (15 Jahre! *g*) wegen dem vielen Dreck der mittlerweile durchs Netz kriecht.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du hast ne PN.
> 
> 
> 
> btw. dagobah.XXX ist als Domainname eine Schande und Verschwendung für soviel Internetmüll. :-\



ZAM ist da!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UsjtWb0r4Xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ist dagobah nicht nen Planet in Starwars?


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ZAM ist da!
> Ist dagobah nicht nen Planet in Starwars?



Yodas Heimatplanet  (Exil)


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Yodas Heimatplanet (Exil)



Armer Yoda tun aber sterbe Altersschwach auf Dagobah er tut.
Sagmal Zam, das weisst du bestimmt. Wieso hat man die Starwarsfilme nicht von 1-6 sondern so durcheinander gedreht?


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Armer Yoda tun aber sterbe Altersschwach auf Dagobah er tut.
> Sagmal Zam, das weisst du bestimmt. Wieso hat man die Starwarsfilme nicht von 1-6 sondern so durcheinander gedreht?



Weils bis zum Entstehen des Drehbuchs von Episode IV keine Episoden und nur eine sporadische Vorgeschichte gab. Der Episodenkram ist erst während den Arbeiten an dem Film entstanden. Die Vorgeschichte war ihm angeblich zu aufwändig zu drehen - aber ich glaube eher, dass er noch keine feste Story dazu hatte und der Mittelteil einfach weiter fortgeschritten war. Bei der Uraufführung und bis zur Veröffentlichung von Episode V und IV als Videokassette, hatte Episode IV im Vorspann auch noch keinen Episoden-Titel. Ich bin mir nichtmal sicher, ob der Film schon "Eine neue Hoffnung" hieß, ich glaube aber nicht. Die ersten Videofassungen hatten ich glaube auch noch keine Episodentitel.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. März 2011)

Ging nicht mal die Story rum, dass evtl. noch 3 weitere Episoden kommen können, da er mitten in seiner Story anfing zu drehen?

Aber naja, Jar Jar konnte man in den 70er/80er ja noch nicht "erdenken". Die schlimmste Figur im ganzen Star Wars Universum.


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2011)

omg ich habn Ohrwurm von Rock`n Roll Queen von den Subways : *.*


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

Um das zu verdeutlichen. Ihr kennt ja die Filmindustrie. Ich glaube auch, dass es generell nie einen Plan gab, überhaupt Episoden oder weitere Geschichten daraus zu machen - als die Idee entstand.  Ich meine, der Twist, dass Vader Lukes Vater ist enstand erst beim Schreiben des Drehbuchs zu Empire Strikes Back ... das sagt schon viel über meine Theorie aus, dass es die Episoden nur wegen dem kommerziellen Erfolg von A New Hope gibt. *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. März 2011)

Ja, immer diese bösen gewinnorientierten Unternehmen *g*

Klar, als SW-Fan wollte man natürlich auch wissen, wie Darth Vader entstand und was in den Klonenkriegen passierte. Das ganze Universum wurde kommerziell ausgeschlachtet. Denkte nur mal an die Ewok-Comics.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Um das zu verdeutlichen. Ihr kennt ja die Filmindustrie. Ich glaube auch, dass es generell nie einen Plan gab, überhaupt Episoden oder weitere Geschichten daraus zu machen - als die Idee entstand. Ich meine, der Twist, dass Vader Lukes Vater ist enstand erst beim Schreiben des Drehbuchs zu Empire Strikes Back ... das sagt schon viel über meine Theorie aus, dass es die Episoden nur wegen dem kommerziellen Erfolg von A New Hope gibt. *g*



Wie es sollte eigentlich nur einen Film geben? Wäre schrecklich gewesen nur einen Starwars Film! 
Übrigens in Starwars gibts E.T.!


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

Oder wie Peter sagen würde: "Dies ist eine Geschichte über Liebe und Verlust, Väter und Söhne und die weisse Voraussicht internationale Merchandising-Rechte zu behalten".


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Übrigens in Starwars gibts E.T.!



Nein .. in Episode 1 gibts E.T. .. diesen Film wollen wir doch vergessen ... *g*


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein .. in Episode 1 gibts E.T. .. diesen Film wollen wir doch vergessen ... *g*



Erste Episode meint ich ja^^ Am besten ist immernoch Episode IV
ZAM hat nen doppelpost gemacht 
Gute Nacht buffies!


----------



## Dracun (6. März 2011)

Hey als Kind fand ich Et einfach nur genial ... Nach Haus telefonieren .. nur die neue Variante gefällt mir nicht .. keine knarren sondern walkie talkies :eP


----------



## Petersburg (6. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Oder wie Peter sagen würde: "Dies ist eine Geschichte über Liebe und Verlust, Väter und Söhne und die weisse Voraussicht internationale Merchandising-Rechte zu behalten".



Sowas würde ich nie im leben sagen


----------



## Soladra (6. März 2011)

huhu


----------



## Gazeran (7. März 2011)

Grade mal wieder Harold und Kumar angeschaut... Immer wieder geilxD


----------



## Petersburg (7. März 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob ihrs schon wusstet, aber FIRST


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob ihrs schon wusstet, aber FIRST



Schlafzimmerwitze in diesem Zusammenhang sind zu einfach und offensichtlich, oder?


----------



## Dracun (7. März 2011)

verdammte hacke pc grad abgeraucht, morgen mal rein schauen und ganz machen jetzt grad mit der wii online ... ist das ne riesen umstellung


----------



## Gazeran (7. März 2011)

Au mein beileid... Schreibe im Buffed forum hauptsächlich mitm ipod xD man gewöhnt sich dran


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> verdammte hacke pc grad abgeraucht, morgen mal rein schauen und ganz machen jetzt grad mit der wii online ... ist das ne riesen umstellung



Mein Beileid. Mein letzter Rechner verabschiedete sich durch einen aus Dummheit verursachten Kurzschluss mit einem lauten Knall, das Netzteil brüllte noch "MEIN LEEEBEN!" und dann lag es für immer still. 
Ein Glück, dass Hardware immer günstiger wird.


----------



## Dracun (7. März 2011)

denke mal das ist sicherlich einfacher beim tippen als mit der remote auf kleine quadrate zu zu zielen ;-)


----------



## Gazeran (7. März 2011)

Hand-Augen-Koordination - 6 Setzen xP


----------



## Soladra (7. März 2011)

du schaffst es,, mit dem teil zu tippen? wow


----------



## Petersburg (7. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Schlafzimmerwitze in diesem Zusammenhang sind zu einfach und offensichtlich, oder?



Hmm mir fällt dazu nichts ein, mach mal sonen witz


----------



## Dracun (7. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Mein Beileid. Mein letzter Rechner verabschiedete sich durch einen aus Dummheit verursachten Kurzschluss mit einem lauten Knall, das Netzteil brüllte noch "MEIN LEEEBEN!" und dann lag es für immer still.
> Ein Glück, dass Hardware immer günstiger wird.


ich hab eigentlich nur den pc saubrßer machen wollrn und dabei entschieden dat zeuch in ein anderes gehäuse zu packen, dabei hab i wohl aus versehen den boxed kühler ein wenig von der cpu verrutscht [anders kann i mir den rasanten temp anstieg im bios net ]also morgen wpl kaufen und kühler neu montieren


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> ich hab eigentlich nur den pc saubrßer machen wollrn und dabei entschieden dat zeuch in ein anderes gehäuse zu packen, dabei hab i wohl aus versehen den boxed kühler ein wenig von der cpu verrutscht [anders kann i mir den rasanten temp anstieg im bios net ]also morgen wpl kaufen und kühler neu montieren



Ich hab damals einen Staubsauger benutzt, bei dem der halbe Schlauch gerissen war - aus diesem wiederum lugte ein offenes Kupferkabel, das scheinbar Strom führte. Das würde zumindest erklären, weshalb bei Kontakt von besagtem Kupferkabel mit meinem Rechnergehäuse im gesamten Haus die Sicherungen rausflogen.
Hmm... und keiner hat die Shooter-Anspielung mitbekommen? Ich werd' alt...


----------



## Dracun (7. März 2011)

wenn du den film meinst....noch nicht gesehen ..


----------



## Petersburg (7. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hmm... und keiner hat die Shooter-Anspielung mitbekommen? Ich werd' alt...



Wer wie was wo?


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> ich hab eigentlich nur den pc saubrßer machen wollrn und dabei entschieden dat zeuch in ein anderes gehäuse zu packen, dabei hab i wohl aus versehen den boxed kühler ein wenig von der cpu verrutscht [anders kann i mir den rasanten temp anstieg im bios net ]also morgen wpl kaufen und kühler neu montieren



Oder du hast die CPU-Cycles in der Dosbox zu hoch geschraubt *g*


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wer wie was wo?



Er meint sicher das [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] "MEIN LEEEBEN!" aus nem indizierten ID Software Shooter.[/font]


----------



## Gazeran (7. März 2011)

Zaaaam hat nen doppel post gemacht!
/report



not


Und OOMG!
er hat 7777 posts! Er ist der nachbar des teufels!
Ja ich weis sehr flach... aber mir is langweilig


----------



## Dracun (7. März 2011)

ich mach immer nur 3x strg+f12 i halte mich an deinen rat oder bleibt des gespeichert? aber des würde trotzdem net die temp erhöhung im bios erklären


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. März 2011)

das kommt die Tage öfter vor  @gaz


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> ich mach immer nur 3x strg+f12 i halte mich an deinen rat oder bleibt des gespeichert? aber des würde trotzdem net die temp erhöhung im bios erklären



Ne, bleibt nicht gespeichert ^^ War auch nicht ernst gemeint - Die Box hat ein Cycle-Limit. Vorher schmiert die eher ab.




M1ghtymage schrieb:


> das kommt die Tage öfter vor  @gaz



Pf.. ich bin halt Spammer/Flamer der alten Schule. :-P Ich darfs hier nur nicht ausleben - manchmal rutscht was raus.


----------



## Olliruh (7. März 2011)

aloa :>

omg Düsseldorf hat 2:1 geführt & liegt jetzt 4:2 hinten xD


----------



## Gazeran (7. März 2011)

Wieso hat ZAM eigentlich das Auf-Die-Tastatur-Beiss-Foto jetzt auch als Foren Avatar und nicht nur im MyBuffed Profil?


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Pf.. ich bin halt Spammer/Flamer der alten Schule. :-P Ich darfs hier nur nicht ausleben - manchmal rutscht was raus.



Ach, du darfst es ruhig ausleben. Wir verraten auch niemanden etwas...


----------



## Olliruh (7. März 2011)

*5:2


----------



## Gazeran (7. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, du darfst es ruhig ausleben. Wir verraten auch niemanden etwas...


Ja genaaaaaau *fleissig von allem einen screenshot mache*


----------



## Dracun (7. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ne, bleibt nicht gespeichert ^^ War auch nicht ernst gemeint - Die Box hat ein Cycle-Limit. Vorher schmiert die eher ab.


alter mach mich nicht schwach


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Wieso hat ZAM eigentlich das Auf-Die-Tastatur-Beiss-Foto jetzt auch als Foren Avatar und nicht nur im MyBuffed Profil?



Weil er Bock drauf hatte und damit seine Stimmung ausdrücken will - hab ich gehört... *g*


----------



## Gazeran (7. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weil er Bock drauf hatte und damit seine Stimmung ausdrücken will - hab ich gehört... *g*


Was bringt ihn denn in diese Stimmung? Hat er dir das auch erzählt? xD


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weil er Bock drauf hatte und damit seine Stimmung ausdrücken will - hab ich gehört... *g*



Ehrlich: Was ist in dem Moment in deinem Kopf vorgegangen?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. März 2011)

Das erinnert an den shacks & fidget zeichner die doch zam mit dem wuteimer dargestellt haben oder täusche ich mich da.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ehrlich: Was ist in dem Moment in deinem Kopf vorgegangen?



Wo wir bunte Regenschirme herbekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gazeran (7. März 2011)

Gazeran mag es in der 3ten Person zu schreiben. (Grammatik fails oder?)

Glaubt ihr Gazeran hält es 30 Posts lang aus in der 3ten Person zu schreiben?


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wo wir bunte Regenschirme herbekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du mittlerweile eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. März 2011)

Und was treibt ihr so,neben hier posten ?


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Und was treibt ihr so,neben hier posten ?



ICQ Chatten.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Und was treibt ihr so,neben hier posten ?



Ich versuch schon die ganze Zeit irgendwas zu zocken .. aber ich komm nicht mal zum starten. Dauernd will irgendwer was *g* Und hab ich mal was gestartet, hab ich keinen Bock mehr drauf.


----------



## Gazeran (7. März 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Und was treibt ihr so,neben hier posten ?


Gazeran schaut neben dem Posten in Forum Harold un Kumar, AGAIN!


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich versuch schon die ganze Zeit irgendwas zu zocken .. aber ich komm nicht mal zum starten. Dauernd will irgendwer was *g* Und hab ich mal was gestartet, hab ich keinen Bock mehr drauf.



Wie oft kommst du eigentlich zum Zocken neben der Arbeit und der Führung dieses Forums hier?


----------



## llcool13 (7. März 2011)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Habe letzten Samstag sogar um kurz nach 22 Uhr noch ne Antwort auf ne PM bekommen *Daumen hoch*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. März 2011)

Zam kann nicht zocken weil Razyl im Technikforum geflamt wurde!!!11elf


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Zam kann nicht zocken weil Razyl im Technikforum geflamt wurde!!!11elf



Huhu Humpelpumpel!


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie oft kommst du eigentlich zum Zocken neben der Arbeit und der Führung dieses Forums hier?



Abends - Schlaf braucht keiner 
Aber ich muss auch in Stimmung sein dafür. Wenn ich permanent im Hinterkopf habe, dass hier irgendwas drunter und drüber geht oder nicht stimmt, find ich keine Muse zum Zocken. D.h. IHR SEID SCHULD.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Zam kann nicht zocken weil Razyl im Technikforum geflamt wurde!!!11elf



.. und weil er es provoziert hat. Dieses "Ich sag überall meine vermeintliche Meinung dass ich alles scheisse finde um Themen absichtlich zu Stören"-Verhalten ist bald vorbei.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. März 2011)

@Zam; Ich kenne das problem,habe zich games zum zocken und nach nen Arbeitstag ka was isch zuerst zocken soll wenn ich dann was rausgesucht habe geht die lust weiter zu zocken den bach runter.


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Abends - Schlaf braucht keiner
> Aber ich muss auch in Stimmung sein dafür. Wenn ich permanent im Hinterkopf habe, dass hier irgendwas drunter und drüber geht oder nicht stimmt, find ich keine Muse zum Zocken. D.h. IHR SEID SCHULD.



Du hast doch deine Moderatoren. Gut, die sind auch nicht 24/7 unterwegs, aber sie können dir helfen.



ZAM schrieb:


> .. und weil er es provoziert hat. Dieses "Ich sag überall meine vermeintliche Meinung dass ich alles scheisse finde um Themen absichtlich zu Stören"-Verhalten ist bald vorbei.



Ich habe provoziert? Ich wurde als erstes von Soramac blöde angemacht. Ansonsten stand meine Meinung zum Thema soweit ich weiß auf der 1. Seite direkt und die gehörte definitiv zum Thema. Und dabei habe ich nicht die Worte "Apple ist scheiße" oder "Das iPad 2 ist scheiße" verwendet. Danach kam der Beitrag zu Mightymage und dann Soramacs direkter Angriff auf mich mit haltlosen Argumenten.


----------



## Gazeran (7. März 2011)

Gazeran findet, dass die leute hier einfach viel zu viel mimimimimimimimimimimimimimi machen.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. März 2011)

ich kenn das gefühl auch und glaube das prob entdeckt zu haben. Der launcher! oder auch das auswahlmenü vor dem start eines spieles. wenn ich das sehe ist irgendwie jede spiellust flöten. man müsste direkt beim anklicken das spiel wirklich starten, dann entsteht dazwischen kein leerlauf in der sich die motivation verabschieden könnte


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Ich hab so richtig Bock einfach mal wieder mit ein paar Freunden ganz billig in einem Ego-Shooter abzuspacken. Oder irgendwas anderes ohne Zwang und MMORPG Online zu zocken.  Mini-Lan wäre geil.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. März 2011)

Mal gucken ob ich gleich oblivion zogge,warte nämlich auf skyrim und ka ob ich am 11.11.2011 es anspielen werde oder alles komplett game over geht (wen einer sich mit schnapszahlen auskennt ) (nein es hat nicht mit karneval zu tun)


----------



## Ykon (7. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab so richtig Bock einfach mal wieder mit ein paar Freunden ganz billig in einem Ego-Shooter abzuspacken. Oder irgendwas anderes ohne Zwang und MMORPG Online zu zocken. Mini-Lan wäre geil.



Spiele gehören ja halbwegs zu deinem Beruf. Nimmt dir das den Spaß am Spielen?


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Spiele gehören ja halbwegs zu deinem Beruf. Nimmt dir das den Spaß am Spielen?



Da kann ich nur für mich sprechen: Nö, ganz im Gegenteil - ich "lebe" es sogar mehr als vorher *g* Aber von einigen Sachen ist man schon "satt".


----------



## Deathstyle (7. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich will Killzone 3 haben.. 
Zam, zock was, du hast hier grüne untergebene ;D


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. März 2011)

Nach ner zeit als redakteur würden mir die games auch zum hals raushengen (so würde ich das sehen als nicht spiele redakteur),nur der beruf hält daran fest sie zu spielen .


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2011)

Schön, dass wenigstens Zam es erkannt hat (MEIN LEEEBEN!) - wobei mich alles andere auch extrem überrascht hätte. 

Mir fehlt Actionquake. Und Rune. Natürlich nur das Rune auf der Playstation, weil das nicht indiziert ist.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. März 2011)

RUNE was war das nochma bitte um aufklärung ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (7. März 2011)

Son' Vikingertitel für die PS2 wenn mich nicht alles täusch.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. März 2011)

kann es sein das es von SEGA war ?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2011)

Rune ist ein Vikinger-Metzelspiel, das auf der Unreal Engine basiert. Du hackst Deinem Gegner den Arm ab, verkloppst ihn damit und wirfst ihm den nächstbesten Gegner an den Kopf. Ich hoste gelegentlich noch einen Server für das Spiel. Schönes Teil. 
Hat mit Sega übrigens nix zu tun, auch wenn es leider so gefloppt hat wie die meisten vielversprechenden Sega-Titel.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. März 2011)

Witzig war das sogar die Skelette geblutet haben ;D


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Witzig war das sogar die Skelette geblutet haben ;D



In Valhalla blutet einfach alles. Die Möbel, der Teppich, Skelette, sogar die verdammte Fernbedienung!!1 RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Deathstyle (7. März 2011)

Haha 
Sega fängt sich zum Glück aber immerwieder mit wirklich guten Titeln.. 
Die Yakuza Reihe, Vanquish, Resonance of Fate, Bayonetta, Valkyria Chronicles.. Sind alles PS3 Titel aber dafür auch echte Perlen..


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2011)

Na ja, ich bin halt im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen deutschen Konsoleros meiner Generation nicht mit Nintendo, sondern mit Sega-Konsolen aufgewachsen. Und die Schweine haben jede, aber auch ausnahmslos JEDE einstmals richtig gute Reihe an Spielen komplett versaut: Shining (Force), Phantasy Star, Golden Axe... und allem voran selbstverständlich Sonic, dessen einzige Daseinsberechtigung heute nur noch darin besteht, dass Millionen gestörter Teenagers und Furries die Schweineseiten dieser Welt mit selbstgemalten Sonic-Pornos vollmüllen, weshalb ein ständiger Bedarf an einer Erweiterung dieses Spieluniversums herrscht. Traurig...


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Kitten .. du hast bei der letzten Beschreibung vergessen zu erwähnen, dass du die PS2-Version meinst . Für PC gibts übrigens noch einen reinen Multiplayer-Ableger Halls of Valhalla - der hat exakt die gleich Engine und den gleichen Gewaltfaktor, ist aber im Gegensatz zum Mutterspiel nicht indiziert. Verstehe einer die BPjM.



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Na ja, ich bin halt im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen deutschen Konsoleros meiner Generation nicht mit Nintendo, sondern mit Sega-Konsolen aufgewachsen.



Dank eines mit Konsolen gut bedienten Freundeskreises, bin ich mit ziemlich vielen Konsolen aufgewachsen, bis auf ein paar überteuerte (Neo Geo) und blödsinnige (CDi) Exoten.  Aber gespielt hab ich auf den Dingern trotzdem. Sich so ne Sammlung wie der AVGN zuzulegen, erfordert sicher mittlerweile ein paar tausende Euronen. > ..  Vor allem benötigt man für diverse der alten Konsolen auch entsprechend alte TV-Geräte.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2011)

Selbstverständlich beziehen sich alle meine Posts und Beschreibungen *ausschließlich* auf die PS2-Version, sowie auf das Standalone-AddOn Halls of Valhalla. Falls dies missverständlich ausgedrückt war, bitte ich, dies zu entschuldigen. Es war nicht meine intention, indizierte Titel zu erwähnen, zu beschreiben oder sonstwie publik zu machen.

Die BPjM fehlt mir hier in England richtig.  Gnihihi



> Dank eines mit Konsolen gut bedienten Freundeskreises, bin ich mit ziemlich vielen Konsolen aufgewachsen, bis auf ein paar überteuerte (Neo Geo) und blödsinnige (CDi) Exoten.



*hust*Jaguar*hust*Lynx*hust*VirtualBoy*röchel*

Wobei ich hier eine original japanische TG16 rumliegen habe. Geile Spiele gab's da:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErA0GVXQs5k


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. März 2011)

Grade mal rune auf youtube geguckt nicht schlecht für die zeit


----------



## Deathstyle (7. März 2011)

Oh ja, wie recht du hast.. ich liebe die alten Sega Titel - auch aus Landstalker hätte man mehr machen können..


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Oh ja, wie recht du hast.. ich liebe die alten Sega Titel - auch aus Landstalker hätte man mehr machen können..



Allerdings - Landstalker gibts mittlerweile auch per Steam *g* Aber das hat man anders in Erinnerung behalten. Einige Spiele altern leider nicht in Würde. :-\


----------



## Deathstyle (7. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Allerdings - Landstalker gibts mittlerweile auch per Steam *g* Aber das hat man anders in Erinnerung behalten. Einige Spiele altern leider nicht in Würde. :-\



Das ist sehr schade, aber es gibt wiederum auch Titel die man heute noch richtig genießen kann - Chrono Trigger für den SNES zum Beispiel. Ich habe es früher abartig geliebt und vorkurzem nochmal durchgespielt und hej, es sah noch gut aus, der Witz war immer noch sehr charmant und das Spiel hat in meinen Augen kaum gelitten.

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Metal Gear Solid für PSX aus, ich würds gern nochmal spielen, befürchte aber das es absolut keinen Spaß mehr macht.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Allerdings - Landstalker gibts mittlerweile auch per Steam *g* Aber das hat man anders in Erinnerung behalten. Einige Spiele altern leider nicht in Würde. :-\



Zu Landstalker gabs auf Saturn einen inoffiziellen, unendlich schweren Nachfolger: Dark Savior. 100% durchgespielt mit allen unterschiedlichen Endings und habe dabei so oft ins Gamepad gebissen und bittere Tränen des Frustes vergossen - Landstalker war im Vergleich einfach Kindergeburtstag. Und das deutlich bessere Spiel. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5Qn_KP0klI

Der Soundtrack war für damalige Verhältnisse aber echt super.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. März 2011)

Du hattest einen Saturn? Wow.. 
So wie ich dich darum beneide so sehr bemitleide ich dich auch. Der Saturn hatte soviel Potenzial, eigentlich.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. März 2011)

Also welche war meine erste konsole nochmal ^^ N64(meine eigene) wollte nicht mit sony zoggen hatte nen hass gegen die,aber angefangen hat es mit warte mall hmmmmmm; NES mit dem fussball game mit der 4spiele adapterversion. 
Aber so wie sega und ps1 bin ich durch freunde und bekanten kreis dran gekommen zum zoggen (SNES nicht vergessen) die sega die mein kollege hatte ist diese hier  http://screwattack.com/videos/AVGN-Sega-32X


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2011)

Auweia, angefangen hatte ich mit ner alten Colecovision Home Console als ich 3 oder 4 Jahre alt war und meine Eltern bemerkten, dass Moon Patrol der bessere Babysitter ist. Dann kam ein Master System, ein japanisches Mega Drive, die TG16, Game Boy, Game Gear, Game Boy Color, Advance, Advance SP, DS, DS Lite, die PSX, PS2, PSP, Super Nintendo, Saturn, 32X, Mega CD, Dreamcast, Xbox360 - letztere nicht unbedingt in dieser Reihenfolge und vermutlich vergesse ich gerade auch ein oder zwei Stück.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. März 2011)

Die 32x war assssssssssssss wie unser nerd immer so zu sagen flegt ^^


hab ich erst durch sein video realisiert wo ich die gezogt habe war ich 6 ^^


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Zu Landstalker gabs auf Saturn einen inoffiziellen, unendlich schweren Nachfolger: Dark Savior. 100% durchgespielt mit allen unterschiedlichen Endings und habe dabei so oft ins Gamepad gebissen und bittere Tränen des Frustes vergossen - Landstalker war im Vergleich einfach Kindergeburtstag. Und das deutlich bessere Spiel.



[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Dark Savior!!!!!!!!!!!! DU BIST SO GUT![/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich hab vor Ewigkeiten mal nach dem Titel des Spiels gesucht. Bei irgendeinem Plausch hatte ich mich mal erinnert, ein Spiel wie Landstalker, nur mit besserer Grafik gesehen zu haben und kam dabei ums verr*cken nicht drauf, welches Spiel das war. Danke! *g* Wieder ein Gedankenknoten gelöst.
[/font]


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. März 2011)

Du suchst n MMO Zam? Geh mit mir Anfang April den neuen Lotro Raid unsicher machen mit dem alten echten Thelyn Ennor Leuten. xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wieder ein Gedankenknoten gelöst.



Cool! 

Das Spiel im Video obendrüber, Kato & Ken, hat mich über Jahre hinweg in meinen Alpträumen verfolgt. Ab 4:10 furzt er die Insekten aus den Bäumen raus...


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Du suchst n MMO Zam?



Nein *g* Ich hab eine (fast) sehr explizite Vorstellung der Kaufliste dieses Jahr.

Siehe hier: 
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/180822-auf-dieses-spiele-wartet-die-community-2011-edition/page__view__findpost__p__3014330


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. März 2011)

Ich bin mal pennen, morgen um 5 aufstehn, scheiß Frühschicht. :<

Edit: Schade. 
Darfst trotzdem mal mit. *g*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. März 2011)

nacht


----------



## llcool13 (8. März 2011)

Meine erste Konsole war der Super Nintendo. Mario Kart FTW!!. Hole das Ding immer noch alle paar Monate raus, kauf ne Kiste Bier, ruf n Kumpel an und dann wird um die Wette gerast *gg*

So ganz nebenbei...Gute Nacht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. März 2011)

Mir ist so langweilig, dass ich .... dass ich ... dass ich SPAMMEN muss!

Naja was solls, ich geh ins Bett.

Ach ich hab mir nach der für mich enttäuschenden Beta nun doch noch Rift gekauft, der erste Eindruck war ein sehr schöner, Spiel wirkt insgesamt weitaus runder als noch in der Beta, auch die Grafik hat sich verbessert. Mal sehen, wie es bei aufsteigenden Leveln aussieht. Ist eignentlich schon das erste freie Gebiet für PvP offen oder wie funktioniert das?


----------



## llcool13 (8. März 2011)

Guten abend.



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist eignentlich schon das erste freie Gebiet für PvP offen oder wie funktioniert das?



Open PvP Gebiete gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht. Musst schon auf nem PvP Server spielen wenn du sowas möchtest. Ansonsten musst du dich mit BG`s zufrieden geben. 

Auf Brutwacht formieren sich so langsam aber einige wenige Spieler die sich gerne auch mal zu Open PvP Schlachten, in welchem Gebiet auch immer, treffen würden.
Gibt da im offiziellen Forum extra n Thread für. Finde den nur leider grade nicht.


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein *g* Ich hab eine (fast) sehr explizite Vorstellung der Kaufliste dieses Jahr.
> 
> Siehe hier:
> http://forum.buffed....ost__p__3014330



Du hast zuviel Geld.

Apropos:

Hat sich hier irgendwer mal PierSolar bestellt und gespielt? :X


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2011)

Ahoi :3

Omg heute die ersten beiden Stunden :O
Alle hatten ein Kater ,meine Lehrerin hat mich Asperin kaufen geschickt xD


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. März 2011)

Tja, ich hab erst morgen wieder Schule


----------



## llcool13 (8. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ahoi :3
> 
> Omg heute die ersten beiden Stunden :O
> Alle hatten ein Kater ,meine Lehrerin hat mich Asperin kaufen geschickt xD





Ich hatte mal n halbes Jahr aufm Montag Berufsschule. Ich fühle also mit dir xD


----------



## Gazeran (8. März 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Meine erste Konsole war der Super Nintendo. Mario Kart FTW!!. Hole das Ding immer noch alle paar Monate raus, kauf ne Kiste Bier, ruf n Kumpel an und dann wird um die Wette gerast *gg*
> 
> So ganz nebenbei...Gute Nacht.


Ui noch jemand der so Simple spiele mag 
Ich habs mal gebracht mit freunden sage und schreibe 4(!!!) Stunden das Panzer spiel von WiiPlay zu spielen xD


----------



## llcool13 (8. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ui noch jemand der so Simple spiele mag
> Ich habs mal gebracht mit freunden sage und schreibe 4(!!!) Stunden das Panzer spiel von WiiPlay zu spielen xD



Ein Spiel muss ja nicht immer wahnsinnig umfangreich sein um ne Legende zu werden.

Ich geh dann mal zu Bett. Gn8


----------



## Olliruh (9. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7aKNmFEYXmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. März 2011)

Epischer Thread zu und guten Abend.


----------



## Noxiel (9. März 2011)

Am 14. März ist Schniblo Tag. Nicht vergessen!


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2011)

Wat für'n tach?


----------



## schneemaus (9. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Epischer Thread zu und guten Abend.



Der war episch? Ich dachte da eher an Crap


----------



## Noxiel (9. März 2011)

Schniblotag. 

Das Valentinstag Pendant für Männer.


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2011)

Am 15. März hab ich Geburtstag

Huldigt mir.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2011)

Das ist ja noch ne Woche hin.... das vergisst man doch täglich


----------



## Noxiel (9. März 2011)

Du hast vielleicht am 15. Geburtstag, aber der 14. ist für alle Männer da!


----------



## schneemaus (9. März 2011)

Humpel, heiratest du mich? So ganz schäbig mit Chucks an den Füßen und Bier in der Hand?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. März 2011)

Gut dass das Bier die Sache mit den Chucks wieder ausgleicht. 

also JAAAAA!


Huhu Thoorhasi. &#9829;


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2011)

> Auch wenn es mit deiner Meinung nicht übereinstimmt, jeder darf das denken / schreiben was er will.



Nicht alles ist durch die Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt.

PS: Denken darf jeder, was er will, aber nicht schreiben.


----------



## Noxiel (9. März 2011)

Außerdem ist der Nachtschwärmer kein Netiquette-freier Raum. Die Regeln zum Umgang miteinander gelten hier wie in jedem anderen Thread auch. Ich habe also den Beitrag entfernt.


----------



## schneemaus (9. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Gut dass das Bier die Sache mit den Chucks wieder ausgleicht.
> 
> also JAAAAA!



Pf. Ich würd im Leben keine Heels anziehen. Also werde ich wohl irgendwann mal in Chucks heiraten. Dafür kriegst du ja dein Bier. Bekomm ich Rum mit Cola?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2011)

Willkür!!elfeinseins. Wurde schon viel zu lange nicht mehr gesagt


----------



## Gazeran (9. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo flamed er denn? Also bitte...


In diesem Thread ich.

Und @iglo:
Das bestimmen die Mods, also auch du .
Aber andere User sollten nicht so darauf reagieren.

Und @schnee:
Diese Bemerkung zu dem anderem Thread war einfach unangebracht.

Edit:
Postcount -1
Und weg ist mein anderer Beitrag *whine*

Edit2:
Bei mir triffste nen Wunden Punkt wenn du den anderen so arg flamest wegn der Meinung. Naja hast recht anderer Thread und so ich bin jetzt still, aber das musste noch raus.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. März 2011)

Ich bin der letzte der irgendwem die freie Meinung verbietet, aber bei Rassismus triffste bei mir nen ziemlich Wunden Punkt...

So, und nu Themawechsel, der Nachtschwärmer ist ein heiliger Thread in dem es nicht um Politik geht, flamt mich per PN.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> heiliger Thread



heiliger Thread --> heilig --> religiös --> religionen
Der Post muss gelöscht werden, das gehört hier nicht rein! :C


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. März 2011)

Hm verdammt. :/
Tut mir leid das wegen mir der NS jetzt geschlossen wird.


----------



## schneemaus (9. März 2011)

Können wir uns jetzt mal über Humpels und meine Hochzeit unterhalten? :<


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Können wir uns jetzt mal über Humpels und meine Hochzeit unterhalten? :<



Humpel trägt rosa Kleidung!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2011)

Dreckiger Punk der eine N3rdin heiratet. Das will ich sehen


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2011)

Wieso denn? Wir werden doch eh nicht alle eingeladen.


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich bin der letzte der irgendwem die freie Meinung verbietet, aber bei Rassismus triffste bei mir nen ziemlich Wunden Punkt...



Ich finde alle nackten Golfer sollte man einsperren 

Übrigens wurde ich letztens "Automobilfaschist" gennant... das Wort wird zwischenzeitlich echt für jeden Scheiss gebraucht... ich warte nur noch auf den Brotfaschismus der auf Dinkelbrot abzielt...

btw

Humpeeeeel <3 

Falsch, Dreckiger Punk heiratet kuschligen Thoorhasi.... der Nerd ist nur Beigemüse!


----------



## schneemaus (9. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Humpel trägt rosa Kleidung!



Auf jeden! Rosa Ballerinakleidchen mit Tütü! Und ich trag nen Hosenanzug.



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wieso denn? Wir werden doch eh nicht alle eingeladen.



Och, ich glaube, die Mods lad ich alle ein, um mir mit dem Freibier auf der Hochzeit lebenslange Flamefreiheit zu erkaufen


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2011)

Hab gehört Schneemaus heiratet in Trainerhosen und verschitzem Muskelshirt ;<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. März 2011)

Lachi ist ein Musiknazi. 

Ja, also ich möchte auf der Hochzeit ein langes rosa Kleid und Springer mit Leopardenmuster tragen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Och, ich glaube, die Mods lad ich alle ein, um mir mit dem Freibier auf der Hochzeit lebenslange Flamefreiheit zu erkaufen



Falsches Getränk bei mir


----------



## schneemaus (9. März 2011)

Humpel, das ist auch gestattet, auch wenn du kein Tütü trägst.

Lachi... So etwas besitze ich nicht mal oO


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Lachi ist ein Musiknazi.
> 
> Ja, also ich möchte auf der Hochzeit ein langes rosa Kleid und Springer mit Leopardenmuster tragen.



Humpel, der Punk bzw. Oi! von heute trägt Doc Martens -.-" Springer sind out weil jeder Metalfailhead Springer trägt :<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. März 2011)

Ich trag Undercovers, Docs kann ich mir nicht leisten. :<

Wer kein Bier trinkt wird eh nicht eingeladen iglo. :<


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich trag Undercovers, Docs kann ich mir nicht leisten. :<
> 
> Wer kein Bier trinkt wird eh nicht eingeladen iglo. :<



Pffff Docs sind das einzig wahre um das System zu zertreten! :/ 

Ich trinke kein Bier, ich trinke nur Appletini und gespritzen Weisswein mit einer Zitrone.

Krieg ich trotzdem ne Einladung


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Lachi ist ein Musiknazi.



Das hat dir der Teufel gesagt. Arr!


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wer kein Bier trinkt wird eh nicht eingeladen iglo. :<



Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass ich kein Bier trinke, nur für Bestechungen ist es bei mir das falsche Getränk.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. März 2011)

Außerdem sind Docs so Mainstream, vorallem die roten bei den Oi!`s hier in der Gegend. :<

Bring mir nen Kasten Sternburg Export mit und du bist dabei.


----------



## schneemaus (9. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Falsches Getränk bei mir



Ach, du bekommst auch Wein/Wasser/Cola/Rum/Whiskey/Whisky/Wodka/Alkopops/Cocktails/Apfelsaftschorle/Limo/Tee/Kaffee/Kakao/Gin/Obstler/Likör/Korn/Tequila/Malibu/Sambuca/Jägermeister/Ramazotti/Fruchtsäfte aller Art/Asbach, wenn ich dafür lebenslang hier flamen darf, wen ich will


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2011)

Sternburg? Ok, dass kann ich mir leisten  Ist ja nicht teuer.


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Außerdem sind Docs so Mainstream, vorallem die roten bei den Oi!`s hier in der Gegend. :<
> 
> Bring mir nen Kasten Sternburg Export mit und du bist dabei.



Docs sind nie mainstream! :< 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ffzcm7MgErE[/youtube]

Episch!

Ich bring dir australisches Bier. Ist das Multikulti genug für dich :/


----------



## Falathrim (9. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Außerdem sind Docs so Mainstream, vorallem die roten bei den Oi!`s hier in der Gegend. :<
> 
> Bring mir nen Kasten Sternburg Export mit und du bist dabei.



Urgks
Festivalbier, aber mehr auch nicht...Sternburg ist nur einen halben Stern über Öttinger, hat damit aber auch nur einen Stern (Öttinger wurde upgegradet nachdem ich "Fußballbier" (Heißt wirklich so) gekostet habe)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. März 2011)

Knörf!


----------



## schneemaus (9. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Knörf!



Du Meenzer Bub du!


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2011)

Wir könnten ja mal über Budweiser verhandeln


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. März 2011)

Kitten! &#9829;

Sterni ist genial, nur 5,0/2,5 Dosenbier ist besser!
Nur leider gibts hier kein Sterni mehr, und auch kein Hansa. :<<<<


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nur leider gibts hier kein Sterni mehr, und auch kein Hansa. :<<<<



</3


----------



## Falathrim (9. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Kitten! &#9829;
> 
> Sterni ist genial, nur 5,0/2,5 Dosenbier ist besser!
> Nur leider gibts hier kein Sterni mehr, und auch kein Hansa. :<<<<



Solange du das akzeptierst ist alles gut. 5,0 ist weeeeeit über der anderen Gülle...
Für edle Tage dann das gute Rotlicht :>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. März 2011)

Ich bin Punk, ich hab keine edlen Tage.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2011)

Es gibt nur ein ekelhaftes Bier: Veltins


----------



## schneemaus (9. März 2011)

Eisgrubbräu >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> all


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2011)

Wer einen ordentlichen Schädel haben will: Löwenbräu ist da sehr Empfehlenswert.


----------



## Falathrim (9. März 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Es gibt nur ein ekelhaftes Bier: Veltins



Glaube mir, gegen dieses Fußballbier das es für 5€/24x0,33l-Kiste bei uns im Supermarkt war ist Veltins godlike (mal abgesehen davon dass ich Veltins nicht so schlimm finde. Nicht meine Lieblingsschokolade aber okay)


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. März 2011)

Alternativ selbst gemachten Kaffeelikör: Flasche Korn in ne 1l Coca Flasche umfüllen, 200ml Espresso drauf, 400g Zucker, 1 Vanilestange, 1 Zimtstange. Stehn lassen bis der Zucker sich aufgelöst hat.

In einen Zug setzten - Kali trinken - Zielgenau in den Aschenbecher kotzen


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2011)

Kann ich nichts zu sagen, hab noch nie dieses Fußballbier probiert, aber Veltins ist eins der wenigen Biere die ich einfach nicht trinken kann. Das Zeug schmeckt fürchterlich :<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. März 2011)

Ich geh jetzt pennen, nacht zusammen. Und beschützt den armen Jungen von dem bösen man mit dem Messer.


----------



## schneemaus (9. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt pennen, nacht zusammen. Und beschützt den armen Jungen von dem bösen man mit dem Messer.



.........BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

Tut mir Leid. Das musste jetzt sein.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2011)

Ich geh auch pennen, obwohl ich mich maßlos über die GDL aufrege... mal sehen wann ich einschlafe und wie/wann ich morgen auf Arbeit komme.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. März 2011)

In England ist das Aldi-Dosenbier noch Dosenbier und kommt nicht in komischen Plastikflaschen.


----------



## Jester (10. März 2011)

Mögen all diese gottverlassenen Menschen in den ewig brennenden Feuern des göttlichen Zornes hinwegefegt werden! Eine Schande und eine Last sind sie für die Krone der Schöpfung, wie sie durch ihr leeres Gerede das höchste Erbe der Menschheit schänden und stürzen! Wie sie in ihrem lächerlichen Streben nach sog. Individualität doch nur wieder eine einzige graue Masse bilden, wie sie die Opfer und das Blut ihrer Ahnen auf den Grundpfeilern ihrer eigenen Gesellschaft verachten und wie sie sich damit noch überlegen fühlen, alternativ, subkulturell, ihr geistiger Horizont dann aber doch nicht über das nächste Club Mate hinrausreicht. Dreck sind sie, Abschaum! 

Meine Mitschüler nerven mich...


----------



## The Paladin (10. März 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Mögen all diese gottverlassenen Menschen in den ewig brennenden Feuern des göttlichen Zornes hinwegefegt werden! Eine Schande und eine Last sind sie für die Krone der Schöpfung, wie sie durch ihr leeres Gerede das höchste Erbe der Menschheit schänden und stürzen! Wie sie in ihrem lächerlichen Streben nach sog. Individualität doch nur wieder eine einzige graue Masse bilden, wie sie die Opfer und das Blut ihrer Ahnen auf den Grundpfeilern ihrer eigenen Gesellschaft verachten und wie sie sich damit noch überlegen fühlen, alternativ, subkulturell, ihr geistiger Horizont dann aber doch nicht über das nächste Club Mate hinrausreicht. Dreck sind sie, Abschaum!
> 
> Meine Mitschüler nerven mich...



Und ich dachte ich wäre hier der Paladin ......

Edit: Die Antwort hierzu werde ich in ca. 10 Stunden Lesen. Gute Nacht.


----------



## schneemaus (10. März 2011)

Ich geh mal schlafen. Müde bin ich, Känguruh, mach meinen Beutel auf und zu *wink*

Bis morsche!


----------



## Petersburg (10. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> In England ist das Aldi-Dosenbier noch Dosenbier und kommt nicht in komischen Plastikflaschen.



Plastik Dosen(© By Petersburg)! Mit der Idee werde ich Millionär!


----------



## Reflox (10. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Plastik Dosen! Mit der Idee werde ich Millionär!



Nicht wenn ich schneller bin als du!

Edit: 

Plastikdosen © by Reflox


----------



## Petersburg (10. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Plastik Dosen(© By Petersburg)! Mit der Idee werde ich Millionär!





Reflox schrieb:


> Nicht wenn ich schneller bin als du!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Plastikdosen © by Reflox



Ich war schneller!


----------



## Reflox (10. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich war schneller!



Darum steht bei mir 2 Minuten und bei dir eine Minute.


----------



## Petersburg (10. März 2011)

Glas Dosen © By Petersburg


----------



## Reflox (10. März 2011)

Wer kauft schon Glasdosen? Entweder ist es ein Glas oder eine Dose...


----------



## Petersburg (10. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wer kauft schon Glasdosen? Entweder ist es ein Glas oder eine Dose...



Leute die sich nicht entscheiden können!


----------



## Reflox (10. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Leute die sich nicht entscheiden können!



Hmm... gutes Argument


----------



## Vampless (10. März 2011)

Abend


----------



## Petersburg (10. März 2011)

Vampless schrieb:


> Abend



Wollen sie eine Glas Dose kaufen?


----------



## Vampless (10. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wollen sie eine Glas Dose kaufen?



Ne, davon hab ich schon genug o.O


----------



## Petersburg (10. März 2011)

Vampless schrieb:


> Ne, davon hab ich schon genug o.O



Dann eben eine Plastik Dose?


----------



## Olliruh (10. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iyTVyQuioDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



xD


----------



## tear_jerker (10. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wollen sie eine Glas Dose kaufen?



haben sie auch eine flasche pommes?


----------



## Petersburg (11. März 2011)

Und wiedereinmal sind die Pforten der Nachtschwärmer geöffnet!


----------



## schneemaus (11. März 2011)

*wink* Einen guten Abend wünsche ich euch.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Müde, Hunger, Halsweh, Schnupfen


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Hxz6qJi-9k[/youtube]

HAAALLLOO SOMMER!


----------



## tonygt (11. März 2011)

Bei mir is grad alles andere als Sommer -.-"
Hoffe das morgen das Wetter gut wird damit ich gute Bilder aufn Mittelaltermarkt machen kann.


----------



## Konov (11. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Müde, Hunger, Halsweh, Schnupfen



Mein Beileid! Bei mir wirds langsam immer besser. Hoffe nächste Woche is die scheisse ganz weg.


----------



## Lillyan (11. März 2011)

Schwimmen mit Dini... woohooooo


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2011)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Schwimmen mit Dini... woohooooo



Huhu Lillyan!

Und wieso schwimmt ihr im noch-fast-Winter? D:


----------



## Lillyan (11. März 2011)

Wir waren quasi in einer riiiiiiiesigen warmen Badewanne *g*

... aber keine Sorge, sie ist nun wieder im Keller bei Buffed und arbeitet fleißig


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2011)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wir waren quasi in einer riiiiiiiesigen warmen Badewanne *g*



Nennt man das nicht umgangssprachlich Schwimmbad? o.O


----------



## Lillyan (11. März 2011)

Nein, Therme


----------



## seanbuddha (11. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nennt man das nicht umgangssprachlich Schwimmbad? o.O



Frauen und richtige Sprache ist wie die Welt ohne Krieg


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2011)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein, Therme



Ich war nah dran!

Aber mal nebenbei: Schön, dass du wieder hier im Forum schreibst


----------



## seanbuddha (11. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich war nah dran!
> 
> Aber mal nebenbei: Schön, dass du wieder hier im Forum schreibst



Aber sie ist kein Mod mehr


----------



## Lillyan (11. März 2011)

Seid doch froh, als ich noch Mod war wurde doch auch mehr oder weniger nur gemotzt


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2011)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Seid doch froh, als ich noch Mod war wurde doch auch mehr oder weniger nur gemotzt



Hm, ich mochte dich als Mod. Und gemotzt wird immer, auch heute noch.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, ich mochte dich als Mod. Und gemotzt wird immer, auch heute noch.



Man vermisst die grüne Farbe in ihrem Fenster ^^


----------



## Dracun (11. März 2011)

yeaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
3:0
GO FC GO FC


----------



## Dini (11. März 2011)

einmal grün? bitteschön^^


----------



## seanbuddha (11. März 2011)

Dini schrieb:


> einmal grün? bitteschön^^



Dini! Lang nimmer "gesehn"




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-vcVUdeUcU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dini (11. März 2011)

und trotzdem wiedererkannt


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. März 2011)

Dinäääää.


----------



## Alux (11. März 2011)

na ich sag aben und jetzt müsst ihr sofort mal auf wowszene.de läuft grad die neueste allimania folge


----------



## Dracun (11. März 2011)

wuhuuuu 4:0 endstand  yeeeahhh einfach nur genial .. *schnief*


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2011)

Dini schrieb:


> einmal grün? bitteschön^^



DINIIIIII


----------



## Dini (11. März 2011)

Müssen Alux? Nein, Zombieland ist für mich interessanter gerade, aber danke =)

Hallo Humpel und Razyl =)


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2011)

Dini schrieb:


> Hallo Humpel und Razyl =)



 

Humpel und mich erwähnt man nicht in einem Satz! :X


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Hallo Dini
Hallo Humpel

Hallo Rest

:3


----------



## Dini (11. März 2011)

Vertragt euch wieder


----------



## Alux (11. März 2011)

Zombieland naja da kann man streiten drüber wie der is^^


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2011)

Dini schrieb:


> Vertragt euch wieder



Hä?


----------



## Dini (11. März 2011)

Über Allimania auch? *kicher*
Zocke kein WoW^^


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Humpelchen...

kennst du troopers? :<


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2011)

Dini schrieb:


> Über Allimania auch? *kicher*
> Zocke kein WoW^^



Hmm, ist deine Signatur nicht zu groß? Mit dem Text übersteigt sie doch die Maximalgrenze von 200px? :X


----------



## Dini (11. März 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis Razyl hatte ich tatsächlich nicht überprüft =)
Wer mir eh die Tage ne neue Sig basteln


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2011)

Dini schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis Razyl hatte ich tatsächlich nicht überprüft =)
> Wer mir eh die Tage ne neue Sig basteln



Schon wieder ne neue?  

Die ist doch schön, auch wenn du etwas verrückt auf dem Bild aussiehst. :X Uups, nicht in der Signatur, aber im Avatar ><


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Humpel und mich erwähnt man nicht in einem Satz! :X



Du hast gerade Humpel und dich in einem Satz erwähnt 
Nabend Kinder


----------



## Alux (11. März 2011)

naja ich zock auch kein WoW... naja nicht mehr... seit 3 Wochen und ich weis, dass ich nächste woche ne karte kauf obwohl ich nicht will^^


----------



## Dini (11. März 2011)

das bin halt ich... hey den krawattenknoten hab ich allein gebunden, jut ne?


----------



## Dracun (11. März 2011)

hatttu fein jemaht


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. März 2011)

Jop kenn ich Thoor.


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Jop kenn ich Thoor.



Rockt )


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2011)

Dini schrieb:


> das bin halt ich... hey den krawattenknoten hab ich allein gebunden, jut ne?



Sehr gut


----------



## Dini (11. März 2011)

kinder sagt der grünling tztz^^

10 monate und keine lust, weiterhin


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. März 2011)

Joa haben n paar ganz gute Sachen. 
Ich hab hier ein dunkles Radler vor mir stehn, wir ist neidisch?


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Nö.

Feldschlösschen!


----------



## Dini (11. März 2011)

Dunkles Radler?
HÄ?


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Dini schrieb:


> Dunkles Radler?
> HÄ?



Beer, Beer, Beer?

humpelchen ist Punk, in jedem Satz kommt "Bier" "Polizeistaat" oder "System" vor D: deswegen lieben wir ihn ja


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich hab hier ein dunkles Radler vor mir stehn, wir ist neidisch?



Seit Jahren keinen Tropfen Alkohol getrunken und stolz drauf!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. März 2011)

Dunkles Radler: Man nehme ein dunkles Bier (zB König Ludwig Dunkel) + Zitronenlimo = Sau geiles leckeres dunkles Radler. 

Dinäää, komm ma ICQ.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. März 2011)

Ich lieb dich auch Thoor. &#9829;


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> deswegen lieben wir ihn ja



Stimmt ja gar nicht.


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Pack schlägt sich, Pack verträgt sich


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. März 2011)

Grade zu faul um zu googeln, weis einer ob das akw in japan bescheid ob es noch dicht ist


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. März 2011)

Sowie ich es grad im Nebenzimmer mitbekommen hab: Ist noch dicht.


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Aber vermutlich nichtmehr lange oder?


----------



## Dini (11. März 2011)

Thoor ich kenne Humpelchen 

Ceiwyn, gute Sache.

Dunkles Radler ist komisch^^


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Dini schrieb:


> Thoor ich kenne Humpelchen



Öhhhhm freut mich.

weiter?


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Aber vermutlich nichtmehr lange oder?



Lang genug.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. März 2011)

kk danke. Wenn gut geht urlaub für oktober noch ok,wenn nicht fällt urlaub flach
(Japan urlaub 5Tage tokyo,rest 9 Tage in eine region die ich noch aussuche )


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Definiere lang genug.


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Grade zu faul um zu googeln, weis einer ob das akw in japan bescheid ob es noch dicht ist



Keine Ahnung, aber die Japaner sinds sicher nicht. Wer kommt auf die Idee, radioaktiven Dampf in die Luft abzulassen? Das ist ein Grund, endgültig abzuschalten, und zwar weltweit 

@ Dini: Problem?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. März 2011)

und was treibt ihr sonst so ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Tja, mein geplantes Auslandssemester in Tokyo überdenk ich lieber noch mal.


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Definiere lang genug.



Lang genug, dass man weiter die Leute wegschicken kann.



Falathrim schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber die Japaner sinds sicher nicht. Wer kommt auf die Idee, radioaktiven Dampf in die Luft abzulassen? Das ist ein Grund, endgültig abzuschalten, und zwar weltweit



Willst du lieber, dass wir sofort nen GAU haben oder zumindest versuchen einen Teil einzudämmen? Zumindest besteht für die Bevölkerung erstmal keine Gefahr.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. März 2011)

Das wird schon ich glaube das es klappt mit urlaub bei mir und bei dir das semester.

ps: das datum unter meinem gif hat was mit meiner reise zu tun


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lang genug, dass man weiter die Leute wegschicken kann.



Du willst die Leute "wegschicken" wenn ein 2. Tschernobyl bevorsteht? O_o


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du willst die Leute "wegschicken" wenn ein 2. Tschernobyl bevorsteht? O_o



Das ist doch kein Tschernobyl. Damals kam das praktisch von gleich auf jetzt, heute hatten sie nun 15 oder mehr Stunden Zeit, zu handeln. Abgesehen vom höheren technologischen Standart.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. März 2011)

Das wird nen 100km zone in japan sein die vor sich hin vegetiert
der mist ist das zeug ist unsichbar (die gase),würde man es sehen hätten sie es mit fässer rausgeholt.


oh mann bin ich zzzzzzz


----------



## Dini (11. März 2011)

Falathrim, nö kein Problem. Ich hab nur festgestellt das deine Bezeichnung (bei der Begrüßung) auf mich nicht zutreffend ist. Komische Frage


----------



## Noxiel (11. März 2011)

hustStandardhust


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du willst die Leute "wegschicken" wenn ein 2. Tschernobyl bevorsteht? O_o



Bislang ist es doch noch nicht mal klar, ob es überhaupt zur Kernschmelze kommt. Zurzeit kann man nur die Leute, die zu nah am Reaktor sind, evakuieren.


----------



## Petersburg (11. März 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> und was treibt ihr sonst so ?



Sinnvolle Diskussionen mit mir selbst betreiben

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72LKjGErD9o&feature=unrelated[/youtube]


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. März 2011)

Du bist ja immer noch nicht in ICQ Dini.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. März 2011)

hehe dieser mario hehe


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lang genug, dass man weiter die Leute wegschicken kann.
> 
> 
> 
> Willst du lieber, dass wir sofort nen GAU haben oder zumindest versuchen einen Teil einzudämmen? Zumindest besteht für die Bevölkerung erstmal keine Gefahr.



Nein. Was mich aufregt ist, dass 26 Jahre nach Tchernobyl in Japan, das nicht nur vor 66 Jahren von 2 Atombomben getroffen wurde (woran die Menschen immer noch leiden) sondern auch noch eine der am meisten für Naturkatastrophen anfälligen Regionen der Welt ist (Taifune, Erdbeben, Vulkane, flache Inselkette) von der IAEA NICHT NUR erlaubt wird, dass Atomkraftwerke gebaut werden, sondern dass diese auch noch nah an der Küste und unsicher gebaut sind. Das ist fahrlässige Gefährdung von hunderten von Millionen Menschenleben (Japan, Korea, China, what's up?)
Dass es überhaupt soweit kommt ist ein Unding. Aber das wird politisch, das wollen wir nicht, lasst die Japaner radioaktiven Dampf auf ihre Bevölkerung ablassen, wenn mans in den Nachrichten mit lautem Rumgekeife und vielen neonfarbenen Einblendungen kennzeichnet wirds schon keinen stören...und wir nennen uns entwickelt -.-

edit @ Dini:
Ihr seid alle meine Kinder
Who's your daddy?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. März 2011)

weis einer der schon ma in Japan war wie so die preise sind ?(Reise). bis 200&#8364; oder so bis 800&#8364;


----------



## Dini (11. März 2011)

Humpel, schau Zombieland mit Freunden


----------



## Razyl (11. März 2011)

Dini schrieb:


> Humpel, schau Zombieland mit Freunden



Da kannst du dennoch im ICQ online kommen =)


----------



## Petersburg (11. März 2011)

Ach fuck, ich habe doch tatsächlich vergessen Starship Troopers 2&3 zu gucken als die liefen q_q


----------



## Noxiel (11. März 2011)

Übrigens: Die Japan-Tsunami Diskussion findet hier statt.

Und nicht hier.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> hustStandardhust



Ein Typo. Und nun?

Na ihr seid lustig. Wenn im anderen Thread über AKWs diskutiert wird, wird das als OT entfernt. Wenn dann hier darüber geredet wird, wird auf genau diesen Thread verwiesen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. März 2011)

wann kammen die nochma ^^



SRY


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. März 2011)

Och Onkel Nox, lass uns doch hier im NS reden über was wir wollen solang es um nix verbotenes geht bzw wir gegen die Regln verstossen. :/


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2011)

Ich hab ja schon gesagt dass ich die Diskussion nicht weiterführen wollte...ich wollte einfach mal Dampf ablassen, und da ich keinen Blog hab mach ichs halt so


----------



## Konov (11. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ein Typo. Und nun?
> 
> Na ihr seid lustig. Wenn im anderen Thread über AKWs diskutiert wird, wird das als OT entfernt. Wenn dann hier darüber geredet wird, wird auf genau diesen Thread verwiesen.



Das versteh ich jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. März 2011)

und wer guckt grade quali von wock wm ^^ (halbschlaf FTW)


----------



## Noxiel (11. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Och Onkel Nox, lass uns doch hier im NS reden über was wir wollen solang es um nix verbotenes geht bzw wir gegen die Regln verstossen. :/



Na von mir aus könnt ihr auch hier drüber reden. Es ging mir nur mehr darum, dass ihr die Diskussion nicht an zwei verschiedenen Stellen betreiben solltet. Sonst reden die einen da, und die anderen dort und kommt auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. März 2011)

Seit wann kommt jmd hier auf Buffed auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner?


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Seit wann kommt jmd hier auf Buffed auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner?



Die solltens machen wie bei Facebook und so...nur die Posts anzeigen, die der eigenen Einstellung und den eigenen Interessen entsprechen...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. März 2011)

so bin dan ma n richtung bett bb


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcfXE9jaCUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich freu mich dermaßen auf morgen <3


----------



## tear_jerker (11. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ach fuck, ich habe doch tatsächlich vergessen Starship Troopers 2&3 zu gucken als die liefen q_q



2 ist eh nicht so pralle. marauder allerdings ist geil, nur der schluss mit dem starken religösen hauch ist leicht kitschig, ansonsten : Planetbug Inc! 

edit: also in letzter zeit hab ich das gefühl das, wann immer ich in einem thread poste, er sich sehr schnell leert. ob sich diese fähigkeit ähnlich gut verkaufen lässt wie 100000 facebookfreunde?^^


----------



## Dominau (12. März 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> und wer guckt grade quali von wock wm ^^ (halbschlaf FTW)


ICH ICH ICH!


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Wok WM läuft nebenbei in der Glotze seit 2 Stunden aber wirklich geschaut hab ich nicht.


----------



## Dominau (12. März 2011)

Naja gut ich geh dann mal ins bettchen.

war ein gelungener tag heute 

nacht


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Mir klappen gleich die Augen zu, ich werd mich auch mal ins Bettchen packen.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht wielange, die Situation in Japan interessiert mich schon brennend.... 

wie auch immer... gute nacht


----------



## Petersburg (13. März 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwjiYDEdvkk[/youtube]
Win?!


----------



## ego1899 (13. März 2011)

hm das beste waren die ganzen alten packungen von den ganzen alten klassikern... ohch welch nostalgie...

glaub ich schmeiß gleich ma meine emu´´s an


----------



## Konov (13. März 2011)

Ich wünsche angenehme Nachtruhe für die buffed community


----------



## Soladra (13. März 2011)

huhu


----------



## Petersburg (13. März 2011)

Natoll heute nur 2. hier


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. März 2011)

fatzam morgen gehts wieder an die Games Academy ;D *freu*


----------



## Petersburg (13. März 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> *fat zam* morgen gehts wieder an die Games Academy ;D *freu*



Also echt...


----------



## Olliruh (13. März 2011)

aloha


----------



## Serran (14. März 2011)

Ich dachte immer hier würde mehr Action abgehen...


----------



## ZAM (14. März 2011)

Serran schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer hier würde mehr Action abgehen...



Die werden alle alt.


----------



## Azerak (14. März 2011)

Achja, morgen (heute) kommt endlich mein neues Mainboard.
Passend dazu hab ichs heute hingekriegt dass mein PC nichts mehr hinkriegt x)

Bewundernswert ist auch die CD die ich gefunden hab. Wenn man sie in einen pc legt stürzt der ab Ô.o
Tja ja immer mal was neues.


Achja: Benutzt hier jemand Opera und hat auch das Problem dass in erstellen Beiträgen seltsam viele Leerzeilen sind? Nervt solangsam -.-


----------



## Jester (14. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0YXuq25BMVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohne Worte.


----------



## Petersburg (14. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die werden alle alt.



Oder Wahnsinnig


----------



## ego1899 (14. März 2011)

Oder verzweifelt...

Edit:

Oh ich sollte lieber ma richtig lesen, dachte es ging jetzt und Haddaway xD


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2011)

Abeeeeend


----------



## Lillyan (14. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die werden alle alt.


DER war gemein!


----------



## Dracun (14. März 2011)

Oder sidn es .. war nicht an dich gerichtet Lillyan 

*krückstock nehm und aus thread schlurft*


----------



## Olliruh (14. März 2011)

Huhu (:

Bäh Morgen Englisch Klausur :/


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. März 2011)

Oi!
So, ab jetzt Parteeey Hard hier. 


Edit: Zam du hast ja mal wieder so recht.


----------



## Petersburg (15. März 2011)

Was Party? Wo?


----------



## Dracun (15. März 2011)

hiho .. na wer von euch verseuchten zoggt auch noch bloodgame? 

www.bloodgame.de


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> hiho .. na wer von euch verseuchten zoggt auch noch bloodgame?
> 
> www.bloodgame.de



S&F hat sich auch nach einiger Zeit abgenutzt, das wird sich wohl auch da nicht ändern :S


----------



## Dracun (15. März 2011)

ich wollte net wissen was damit passiert (S&F hab ich nur mal angetestet, war net mein fall) sondern wer es noch zoggt so nebenbei


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. März 2011)

Wuhu Bayern is raus macht die Fässer auf, Party!


----------



## Jester (16. März 2011)

Gott zu sein bedarf es wenig, doch wer Gott ist, hat'n Penis!


----------



## Petersburg (17. März 2011)

Und zum 100000 Mal ist der Nachtschwärmer eröffnet ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. März 2011)

Erster!

Schönen Tag!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und zum 100000 Mal ist der Nachtschwärmer eröffnet ...


Wenn jeden Abend seit der Threaderstellung hier was geschrieben wurde ist es die 1455. Eröffnung.


----------



## Petersburg (18. März 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wenn jeden Abend seit der Threaderstellung hier was geschrieben wurde ist es die 1455. Eröffnung.



Wurde aber vor allem in den ersten Tagen ziemlich oft versäumt


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. März 2011)

Dann zähl mal die ausgelassenen Tage, vllt können wir ja die 1.000 Eröffnung noch feiern. xD


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2011)

DA wollte man heute das erste mal Cata raiden und es wurden nur wipes


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egbB9Jt_Jzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Findet noch jemand diese "Tänzer", die sich als Ninja verkleidet haben, etwas ... komisch im Video? D:


----------



## Petersburg (19. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Vllt sind es ja echte Ninjas die etwas bestimmtes mit Justin Bieber vor haben? *hoff* 

Halt warte... Wetten Dass mit Thomas Gottschalk? Wollte der nicht aufhören? Oder ist das ein Zwilling? Oder habe ich einfach keine ahnung wie der echte aussah und deswegen jetzt jeden für Thomas Gottschalk? Sollte ich vllt aufhören soviele fragen zu stellen? Haben die Ninjas es jetzt auch auf mich abgesehen da ich zuviel frage? Bin ich noch sicher? Was soll ich tun? Soll ich nicht endlich aufhören sinnlos Fragen hier hin zu schreiben? Was ist der Sinn des Lebens? Warum heist Buffed, buffed? Was haben die Illuminaten damit zutun? Warum ist Grün nicht Blau? Was ist 1+1? Wo habe ich meine Fernbedienung? Was war nochmal die erste Frage? ...blablabla


----------



## gradof (19. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm vlt weil das lied zusammen mit Jaden Smith (der sohn von will smith) für den Film Karate Kid mit Jaden Smith in der Hauptrolle gemacht wurde.
Das ist glaub ich die einig gute erklärung^^
Wenn nicht hoffe ich mit Petersburg.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. März 2011)

Gottschalk macht bis zur Sommerpause durch. Und ich wünschte, das wäre Justin Bieber bei der Autowette gewesen...


----------



## Petersburg (19. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Gottschalk macht bis zur Sommerpause durch. Und ich wünschte, das wäre Justin Bieber bei der Autowette gewesen...



Joa das mit der Autowette wäre was...


----------



## Lillyan (19. März 2011)

Hm... du postest ein Video von Wetten dass? Heißt das du schaust die Sendung? oO


LOL... Boxen nach der ersten Runde mit KO beendet... wie schlecht der geschauspielert hat...


----------



## Konov (19. März 2011)

Lillyan schrieb:


> LOL... Boxen nach der ersten Runde mit KO beendet... wie schlecht der geschauspielert hat...



Auch grad gesehen... scheint aber was mit dem Bein gehabt zu haben.
Er lag am Boden und hat sich das Bein gehalten. Ich glaub es war weniger der Treffer am Kopf von Klitschko, als dass er sich vertreten hat oder so.

Naja was für eine Lachnummer, nach 2 Minuten vorbei. ^^


----------



## TheGui (19. März 2011)

BÄM onehit down!

ein unbefriedigender kampf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (19. März 2011)

Da hat wohl jemand zuwenig Milchschnitten gegessen.


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2011)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm... du postest ein Video von Wetten dass? Heißt das du schaust die Sendung? oO



Nein. Ich wusste nur, dass Bieber da auftritt und wollte mal wieder lachen


----------



## Petersburg (19. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> BÄM onehit down!
> 
> ein unbefriedigender kampf
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Wtf


----------



## ego1899 (19. März 2011)

ach heut war bvoxen? gar nich mitbekommen... hab mich lieber wie n kind gefreut das die eintracht ma 3 punkte geschenkt bekommen hat....


----------



## Gazeran (19. März 2011)

Hach man ich hasse mein Leben.
Drei Wochen PC Verbot gehabt, dabei geschleimt wie nix...
Heute PC wiederbekommen 3 völlig unwichtige dinge Falschgemacht (vergessen neue Milch zu holen, meine Hunde nachm Gassi gehn nicht richtig abgeputzt und etwas verpackung in meinem Zimmer) und schon isser wieder weg...

ICH HASSE MEIN LEBEN, bzw meine eltern die es bestimmen.
Und zwar ernsthaft, nicht so ich bin jetzt mal aggro.

Man ich verstehs nicht, wegen so 3 kleinen abgefuckt unwichtigen dingen 2 wochen pc verbot WTF... niemand den ich kenne hat so beschissene eltern...


----------



## TheGui (20. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Hach man ich hasse mein Leben.
> Drei Wochen PC Verbot gehabt, dabei geschleimt wie nix...
> Heute PC wiederbekommen 3 völlig unwichtige dinge Falschgemacht (vergessen neue Milch zu holen, meine Hunde nachm Gassi gehn nicht richtig abgeputzt und etwas verpackung in meinem Zimmer) und schon isser wieder weg...
> 
> ...



is auhc ne ziemlich beschissene art zu erziehen, wieso haste den die ersten 3 wochen aufbekomen?


----------



## Gazeran (20. März 2011)

Naja die ersten 3 Wochen waren "berechtigt"...
Ich hab ne Englischarbeit geschwenzt -.-


----------



## Razyl (20. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Englischarbeit geschwenzt -.-



So etwas macht man nicht!


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Naja die ersten 3 Wochen waren "berechtigt"...
> Ich hab ne Englischarbeit geschwenzt -.-



Berechtigt finde ich das ja auch nicht.
Klar, wenn du die Arbeit wegen dem Computer schwänzt, muss etwas dagegen unternommen werden, aber ich denke, das ist die falsche Art.


----------



## Sabito (20. März 2011)

Uhh.... ja das ist nicht gut.
Naja da sind wir zwei ich hasse mein Leben auch, habe i-wie das Gefühl, dass wenn in meiner Familie i-was schlechtes passiert, dass auf i-einer Entscheidung von mir basiert. -.- Und dann gibt es noch ein paar andere Dinge, die meinen Hass auf mein Leben bestärkeren. -.- 

Edit: Meine Mutter würde mich nie so hart bestrafen, weil sie weiß das mich dass nicht jucken würde, würde mir einfach ein Buch shcnappen und die Zeit lesen die ich am PC sitzen würde.


----------



## Gazeran (20. März 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Berechtigt finde ich das ja auch nicht.
> Klar, wenn du die Arbeit wegen dem Computer schwänzt, muss etwas dagegen unternommen werden, aber ich denke, das ist die falsche Art.


Naaaa nich wegen dem PC, sondern weil ich einfach kb hatte...

Und einige werden eh gleich fragen: Wie kannstn du schreiben wenn du keinen PC hast?
Ganz einfach, ich bin mitm Handy on

Edit:
Jaja die sache mitn Büchern...
Nunja wenn ich echt nichts anderes zu tun habe lese ich ein Buch pro tag, ja 400-600 seiten, und auf dauer hab ich darauf keine lust.


----------



## Zhiala (20. März 2011)

Ich kann dich so gut verstehen, meine Ma hat immer einfach die Sicherung rausgenommen wenn ich zu lange auf war (also länger als bis 23.00), zu laut Musik anhatte oder einfach weil sie der Ansicht war das 2 Stunden Baldur's Gate reichen. 

Mit 18 bin ich runtergezogen zu Oma, sie ist viel lockerer und hat gerne mit mir ferngesehen (sie mag Cowboy, Bebop + Recod of Lodoss War, gelegentlich auch Actonfilme und sehr gerne Herr der Ringe)
Jetzt bin ich Herrin in der eigenen Wohnung, mit 25 ausgezogen, mit 28 geheiratet und es nie bereuht. 
Wie scheiße es zur Zeit auch ist denk immer daran das der 18. Geburtstag kommt und dann kann dir deine Mutter mal gepflegt am Ar*** lecken. Bis dahin solltest du vielleicht mal einfach versuchen mit ihr zu reden, nicht meckern oder schreien sondern ganz ruhig, so das sie das Gefühl bekommt du bist erwachsen genug. Um das zu unterstützen kannst du ja etwas freiwillige Arbeit leisten und ihr im Haus helfen, vielleicht bringts ja was. Wenn nicht ist es ärgerlich aber irgendwann kannst du die Erfahrung brauchen (ich hab es gehasst kochen zu müssen aber jetzt wo ichs kann ist es klasse weil dauernd freunde zum Abendessen vorbeikommen, sie spülen sogar freiwillig^^)


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. März 2011)

Die Leute hier sind ja echte Jammerlappen. Wie würdet ihr denn reagieren, wenn ihr wirklich mal ein Problem hättet? 3 Wochen PC-Verbot? Hilfe, wie schlimm... Deswegen hasst ihr euer Leben? Ich kenne Leute, die eine tödliche Krankheit überstanden haben, fast ein dutzend OP's dadurch hatten, dadurch auch Hörgeräte brauchen, alle paar Monate einen halben Liter Blut abgenommen bekommen und das eigene Blut schon drei Meter bis zur Zimmerdecke hochspritzen sahen. So jemand hatte Probleme.


Abgesehen davon sind die Eltern was Pädagogik angeht, eine ziemliche Null.


----------



## Gazeran (20. März 2011)

@Ceiwyn:
Finde ich ja toll, dass du dieser ansicht bist, ABER es liegt ja vielleicht nicht nur daran, ist dir das mal durchn Kopf gegangen?

Und @mit ihnen ruhig drüber reden:
Habe ich versucht ca. 4Jahre lang, es bringt nichts.

Edit:
Zu meiner Oma ziehen hätte ich auch die Möglichkeit, aber dann meckern meine Eltern rum, dass ich das nur wegen dem PC mache... Aber ich will doch einfach nur ein NORMALES nicht mit übertriebenen Strafen gefülltes Leben haben.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. März 2011)

> Mir is grade echt zum heulen...
> Man ich will 18 sein und endlich aus diesem scheiss leben raus.
> 
> Und ja mir is zum heulen wegen dem PC, stellt euch vor ihr müsst 3 wochen auf [Hoer belibiges Hobby eintragen] bekommt es ca 20min wieder und dann wegen sowas wieder abgenommen.



Das klingt aber schon danach. Übrigens ist "dieses" Leben auch mit 18 nicht vorbei, dann lautet das Argument eben nicht mehr "solange du noch nicht 18 bist" sondern "solange du noch hier wohnst". Und mit 18 ausziehen, ohne Geld, nur mit einem Ausbildungsgehalt oder Bafög ohne jegliche Unterstützung - eigentlich unmöglich.


----------



## Gazeran (20. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das klingt aber schon danach. Übrigens ist "dieses" Leben auch mit 18 nicht vorbei, dann lautet das Argument eben nicht mehr "solange du noch nicht 18 bist" sondern "solange du noch hier wohnst". Und mit 18 ausziehen, ohne Geld, nur mit einem Ausbildungsgehalt oder Bafög ohne jegliche Unterstützung - eigentlich unmöglich.


Dieses Leben ist sehrwohl mit 18 vorbei, ich lande lieber unter der Brücke, als hier zu bleiben.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Dieses Leben ist sehrwohl mit 18 vorbei, ich lande lieber unter der Brücke, als hier zu bleiben.



Unter die Brücke kannst du auch jetzt schon.


----------



## Gazeran (20. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Unter die Brücke kannst du auch jetzt schon.


Aber zurzeit gehe ich noch zur schule und co.
Mit 18 kann ich dann wenigstens arbeiten gehen / eine ausbildung machen.
Und das mit der Brücke war vllt etwas üvertrieben


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Aber zurzeit gehe ich noch zur schule und co.
> Mit 18 kann ich dann wenigstens arbeiten gehen / eine ausbildung machen.
> Und das mit der Brücke war vllt etwas üvertrieben



Wie gesagt, mit 700 Euro im Monat ziehst du halt nicht aus.


----------



## Gazeran (20. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mit 700 Euro im Monat ziehst du halt nicht aus.


Aber was gehen sollte ist etwas WG mäßiges.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Aber was gehen sollte ist etwas WG mäßiges.



DA allerdings gibt es dann auch wieder Vorschriften wie Müll rausbringen, kochen, putzen, weiß der Geier. Deswegen wohn ich in Trier auch alleine auf dem Campus - für 140 Euro.


----------



## Olliruh (20. März 2011)

Nabend :3
Soll ich mir heute 300 oder Sin City ansehen ? (:

Doofe Entscheidungsqual ://


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. März 2011)

Weiß nicht, finde beide Filme irgendwie lächerlich. Wobei ich Sin City nicht komplett angeguckt hab.


----------



## Gazeran (20. März 2011)

Ich habe ja nichts gegen solche Pflichten, ich will einfach niemanden der mich so extrem Bestraft.
Klar höre ich das oft: Sie meinen es ja nur gut.
Aber das kann ich hier leider nicht sehen.
Ich habe mich gefreut wie nen Kleines Kind an Weihnachten und bin jetz so verärgert wie eins das ein Kaputtes Geschenk bekommen hat.


300 is fürn arsch.


----------



## Petersburg (20. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nabend :3
> Soll ich mir heute 300 oder Sin City ansehen ? (:
> 
> Doofe Entscheidungsqual ://



Sin City ist witziger.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. März 2011)

Mit 18 arbeiten gehen oder ne Ausbildung machen, wenn Du just for fun Klassenarbeiten schwänzt? Mach' lieber einen guten Abschluss, sonst endest Du wie ich. Hmm... ist vielleicht kein gutes Beispiel.


----------



## Lillyan (20. März 2011)

3 Wochen PC-Verbot eine harte Strafe? Hmmm... 

Wirklich was draus gelernt hast du ja anscheinend nicht, die Regeln hälst du ja nicht ein... vielleicht überlegst du es dr nun mal 

Ansonsten kannst du dir auch Hilfe beim Jugendamt holen, wenn sie Situation für dich total unerträglich ist, aber das könnte in deinem Fall auch nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## Konov (20. März 2011)

Naja in dem Alter wären 3 Wochen PC Verbot für mich auch ein halber Weltuntergang gewesen, von daher durchaus nachvollziehbar.

Sorg einfach dafür dass es nicht wieder vorkommt, dann haste das Problem nicht.
Ein bißchen Disziplin muss halt sein. Später wirst du deine Eltern besser verstehen... als Jugendlicher denkt man immer, ab 18 ist alles besser, leichter und sowieso toller weil einem die Eltern ja nix mehr sagen können.

Aber das ist Unsinn, denn mit 18+ kommen die richtigen Verantwortungen erst auf einen zu.
Und später lernt man seine Eltern auch wieder mehr schätzen, wenn man sie eine Zeit lang verteufelt hat (was völlig normal ist in dem Alter).


----------



## Olliruh (20. März 2011)

so ich gucke jetzt Sin City & was passiert nach 30min ?
Richtig der Stream lagt ab .. -.-


----------



## Petersburg (20. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> so ich gucke jetzt Sin City & was passiert nach 30min ?
> Richtig der Stream lagt ab .. -.-



Ist doch witzig oder nicht?


----------



## Olliruh (20. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ist doch witzig oder nicht?



joa irgendwie schon :>


----------



## MrBlaki (20. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja in dem Alter wären 3 Wochen PC Verbot für mich auch ein halber Weltuntergang gewesen, von daher durchaus nachvollziehbar.
> 
> Sorg einfach dafür dass es nicht wieder vorkommt, dann haste das Problem nicht.
> Ein bißchen Disziplin muss halt sein. Später wirst du deine Eltern besser verstehen... als Jugendlicher denkt man immer, ab 18 ist alles besser, leichter und sowieso toller weil einem die Eltern ja nix mehr sagen können.
> ...



Man hört sowieso auch wenn man 18+ ist immernoch auf seine Eltern.
So ist es zumindest bei mir, wenn meine Eltern sagen das ich aufräumen soll mach ichs auch xD


----------



## tear_jerker (20. März 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Man hört sowieso auch wenn man 18+ ist immernoch auf seine Eltern.
> So ist es zumindest bei mir, wenn meine Eltern sagen das ich aufräumen soll mach ichs auch xD



das auf jemanden hören scheint ja sowieso nie aufzuhörenn. seit ich ausgezogen bin muss ich mir von meiner freundin sagen lassen das ich staubsaugen und zähneputzen soll ^^


----------



## Soramac (20. März 2011)

Also sich die Zähne putzen ist doch selbst verständig (:


----------



## tear_jerker (20. März 2011)

ist es auch, aber nicht immer hat man lust dazu wenn man schon grade am eindösen ist


----------



## Damokles (20. März 2011)

Mööööp.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. März 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Man hört sowieso auch wenn man 18+ ist immernoch auf seine Eltern.
> So ist es zumindest bei mir, wenn meine Eltern sagen das ich aufräumen soll mach ichs auch xD



So sieht's aus.
Einige leben ein wenig in dem Glauben, dass man von 17 auf 18 über Nacht auf magische Weise einen gut bezahlten Job, eine eigene Bleibe und seine Unabhängigkeit hat. Ist natürlich alles Quatsch. 

Wer keinen guten Job hat, kann sich in diesem Alter wahrscheinlich gerade mal den Aufenthalt in einer WG leisten - und da gibt's genauso Regeln und Vorschriften. Und wer ein schlechter Mitbewohner ist, kriegt keinen PC-Verbot, sondern fliegt schlimmstenfalls halt wieder raus. Und ob WG oder nicht - da sind noch Nachbarn, die keinen Krach mögen, der Vermieter, der die Bude gerne in einem Stück behalten möchte, der Arbeitgeber, der einen fürs "Schwänzen" abmahnt...

Viele malen sich das immer so schön aus. Man darf alles machen, kann aufbleiben, zocken, fernsehen... blöd nur, dass es genauso viele Regeln und Zwänge gibt wie vorher, nur mit wesentlich ernsteren Konsequenzen, wenn man sich nicht an sie hält. Es wird nur schlimmer. Vertrau' mir. ^^


----------



## Konov (21. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> So sieht's aus.
> Einige leben ein wenig in dem Glauben, dass man von 17 auf 18 über Nacht auf magische Weise einen gut bezahlten Job, eine eigene Bleibe und seine Unabhängigkeit hat. Ist natürlich alles Quatsch.
> 
> Wer keinen guten Job hat, kann sich in diesem Alter wahrscheinlich gerade mal den Aufenthalt in einer WG leisten - und da gibt's genauso Regeln und Vorschriften. Und wer ein schlechter Mitbewohner ist, kriegt keinen PC-Verbot, sondern fliegt schlimmstenfalls halt wieder raus. Und ob WG oder nicht - da sind noch Nachbarn, die keinen Krach mögen, der Vermieter, der die Bude gerne in einem Stück behalten möchte, der Arbeitgeber, der einen fürs "Schwänzen" abmahnt...
> ...



Weise Worte, danke für die Aufklärung Berserker Kitty!


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. März 2011)

Noch dazu gibt es in der Ausbildung sicherlich mehr Schikane durch Höhergestellte als vorher durch die Eltern. Als Azubi ist man halt der Depp vom Dienst und das lassen einen die anderen auch spüren. 

Immer dran denken: Du verkaufst deine Arbeitsleistung, nicht dein Gewissen.


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2011)

So ruhig hier


----------



## Jester (22. März 2011)

Ich glaube 3 Wochen PC Verbot würden mir mal gut tun...


----------



## Petersburg (22. März 2011)

*Seufz* In was für einer Welt leben wir hier nur, vom besten Freund um 15€ betrogen worden. Soviel ist freundschaft also heutzutage wert?


----------



## Olliruh (22. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=npCXGamJb4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


der FC Schalke eine Legende ,eine Liebe die niemals endet <3


----------



## Jester (22. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *Seufz* In was für einer Welt leben wir hier nur, vom besten Freund um 15€ betrogen worden. Soviel ist freundschaft also heutzutage wert?



Hat er dir deinen Alk weggesoffen? Gras aufgeraucht?


----------



## Tyrnada (22. März 2011)

Hab grad "Fanboys" geguckt  guter Film.

Was soll ich jetzt gucken? Irgendwie sowas ähnliches vielleicht =D


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *Seufz* In was für einer Welt leben wir hier nur, vom besten Freund um 15€ betrogen worden. Soviel ist freundschaft also heutzutage wert?



Wärst du glücklicher, wenn es 1000 gewesen wären?


----------



## Petersburg (23. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wärst du glücklicher, wenn es 1000 gewesen wären?



Ich wäre glücklicher, wenn es garnicht gewesen wäre.


----------



## Lillyan (23. März 2011)

15 Euro? Was hat er gemacht?

Jammern kann man, wenn man von den eigenen Eltern um 30.000 Euro gebracht wurde


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. März 2011)

Abend! King Humpel is in tha House!


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2011)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jammern kann man, wenn man von den eigenen Eltern um 30.000 Euro gebracht wurde



Ist dir das passiert?


----------



## Sunyo (23. März 2011)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jammern kann man, wenn man von den eigenen Eltern um 30.000 Euro gebracht wurde



Das wäre mehr als bitter....
Ich glaube, ich würde mehr als nur jammern.


----------



## natario (23. März 2011)

Liege auf dem Sofa und muss mir desperate housewife antun. Wollte eigentlich rift spielen aber meine Freundin will zusammen tv schauen ;-)


----------



## Lillyan (23. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist dir das passiert?


Jain, alles schon miterlebt. Meine Eltern haben allerdings andere Dinge verbrochen


----------



## schneemaus (23. März 2011)

Läuft das immer noch? Kein How I met your mother hier? oO

Außerdem: Wenn sie schon unbedingt *zusammen* fernsehen will, sollte wenigstens ein Kompromiss drin sein, was das Programm angeht ^^


----------



## Dracun (23. März 2011)

HEEEEEYYYY 

NA wie gehts ihr alten Landratten


----------



## schneemaus (23. März 2011)

Na du Schnuffi du?

Gayts dir gut? ^^


----------



## Olliruh (23. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> NA wie geht ihr alten Landratten



Ahoi Cpt.Pwn :3


----------



## Dracun (23. März 2011)

na klar mir gayt es immer gut ..  und selbst du maus du


----------



## Petersburg (23. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ahoi Cpt.Pwn :3



Dann bin ich Cpt.Own


----------



## natario (23. März 2011)

Ne das ist okay dafür gehört mir der Dienstag mit Simpson und two and a half.  Heute läuft bei desperate ne doppelfolge.


----------



## Olliruh (23. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dann bin ich Cpt.Own



& ich bin der Cpt. von Spongebob :>


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. März 2011)

/2: Handel: Ceiwyn: WTS [Nivea] /w me


----------



## Dracun (23. März 2011)

Das neue Album Bob Musik ist genial 

http://www.musik.terrorverlag.de/rezensionen/spongebob/bobmusik-das-gelbe-album/


----------



## Olliruh (23. März 2011)

das lied macht einfach gute Laune :>




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=moipi0A7BwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (23. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> na klar mir gayt es immer gut ..  und selbst du maus du



Na immer doch, und wenn ich hier bei Köln bin, sowieso


----------



## Dracun (23. März 2011)

Wie du ist in Kölle süße?


----------



## schneemaus (23. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wie du ist in Kölle süße?



Nicht IN Kölle, in der Nähe ^^ Aber ja, bis Sonntag noch ^^

Aber jetzt geh ich erstmal schlafen ^^ Bis morsche!


----------



## Petersburg (23. März 2011)

Ich hoffe mal, mein neuer Avatar ist nicht zu schnell


----------



## Olliruh (23. März 2011)

Ich bin auch am Sonntag mit Dana in Köln


----------



## Dracun (23. März 2011)

na8i und viel spaß in kölle olli


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2011)

moin


----------



## Edou (25. März 2011)

ahoi


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2011)

wie gehts so ?


----------



## Edou (25. März 2011)

beschissen, dir?


----------



## Razyl (25. März 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> beschissen, dir?



Awww


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2011)

oh wieso?:< mir gehts eig garnicht so schlecht


----------



## Edou (25. März 2011)

Dinge die A) Zu lang zum Erklären sind.
 Die nicht unbedingt das ganze Forum Wissen muss.


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2011)

k


----------



## Petersburg (25. März 2011)

Und Kaum war ich da, schwiegen sie fast eine ganze Stunde vor Ehrfurcht.


----------



## Arosk (25. März 2011)

oh mann ich kotz gleich <.<


----------



## Alux (25. März 2011)

abend und hier Arosk *Kübel rüberreich*


----------



## Petersburg (25. März 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> oh mann ich kotz gleich <.<



Kann schon vor kommen, das den Leuten bei mir vor Ehrfurcht übel wird. Kann ich verstehen.


----------



## Alux (25. März 2011)

*Robostimme inc*Jeder kann es verstehen mein Meister.*Robostimme off*


----------



## Arosk (25. März 2011)

Freut man sich auf Wochenende mit Crysis ist es nicht spielbar <.< Unfertige Spiele rausbringen ist eine Kunst.


----------



## Petersburg (25. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> *Robostimme inc*Jeder kann es verstehen mein Meister.*Robostimme off*



Sag mir, Diener, wo hast du das Blut was ich bestellt hatte gelagert?


----------



## Alux (26. März 2011)

Da ihr es nicht bis 17 Uhr abgeholt habt, mein Meister, habe ich es an Stevinho und seine Allimania-Kumpanen verschenkt. Sie haben mir dafür eine Rolle in "300 Allimaniacs" versprochen. Aber sie gingen bankrott und ich durfte nie mitspielen


----------



## tschilpi (26. März 2011)

Amnesia ist so scheiss gruselig, ich kann nicht mehr. ^^


----------



## Konov (26. März 2011)

Vorhin ist mir was lustiges passiert.
Mein Rechner fing urplötzlich an zu klappern wie sonst was, ich hab gedacht jetzt fällt alles auseinander. Hab dann festgestellt dass es der CPU Lüfter ist...

Naja schon drauf eingestellt dass ich nen neuen Lüfter brauche.
Rechner aufgeschraubt... und ein loses Kabel hing dazwischen. Deswegen hat das so geklappert. Naja Kabel wieder alle festgebunden... fertig..


----------



## Petersburg (26. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Da ihr es nicht bis 17 Uhr abgeholt habt, mein Meister, habe ich es an Stevinho und seine Allimania-Kumpanen verschenkt. Sie haben mir dafür eine Rolle in "300 Allimaniacs" versprochen. Aber sie gingen bankrott und ich durfte nie mitspielen



Dann wirst du wohl morgen neues Blut kaufen müssen! Und diesmal erwarte ich es PÜNKTLICH um 12:00


----------



## Alux (26. März 2011)

Ja mein Imperator.


----------



## Petersburg (26. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ja mein Imperator.



Ihr anderen Buffed User solltet euch mal ein Beispiel an Alux nehmen.


----------



## Alux (26. März 2011)

Danke für die Lorbeeren. Langsam steige ich die Karriereleiter hinauf. (und bald werdet ihr fallen Meister *leise sag und heimtückisch lach*)


----------



## Petersburg (26. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Danke für die Lorbeeren. Langsam steige ich die Karriereleiter hinauf. (und bald werdet ihr fallen Meister *leise sag und heimtückisch lach*)



Du weist schon, dass ich das gehört habe? Meine Augen und Ohren sind überall... egal ein neuer Diener wird sich sicher schnell finden lassen. *Nach einem Henker ruf*


----------



## Alux (26. März 2011)

*Panisch aus dem Zimmer renn*


----------



## Dominau (26. März 2011)

Nabend schwärmer


----------



## Alux (26. März 2011)

Sers


----------



## Alux (26. März 2011)

so bin dann mal wech bis in paar Stunden


----------



## Alux (26. März 2011)

so ich eröffne mal für heute Abend

juten abend an alle nachtaktive in der großen weiten welt


----------



## Raffzahl (26. März 2011)

Guten Abend alle miteinander.


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2011)

hewhew


----------



## Raffzahl (26. März 2011)

Wie gehts euch denn so?


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2011)

eig gut aber mir fehlt ein game :<


----------



## Raffzahl (26. März 2011)

Von welchem redest du denn?


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2011)

egal  Aber ich finde kein Spiel mehr,dass mich richtig bindet  WoW ist für mich leider weg vom Fenster


----------



## Alux (26. März 2011)

warum? (falls man fragen darf)


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2011)

Ich finde es irgendwie langweilig  Man steht nurnoch rum und drückt i etc


----------



## Alux (26. März 2011)

deswegen twink ich wien verrückter^^


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2011)

hab ich auf versucht aber das stellt nicht wirklich zufrieden  ich finde wirklich,dass es früher besser war


----------



## Alux (26. März 2011)

wie lang haste gezockt?


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2011)

ab dem frühe bc  damals noch mit 2 rl freunden die nächte durchgesuchtet  Ich finde das sich das Game-System ja eig erheblich verbessert hat aber die Atmosphäre fehlt einfach


----------



## Petersburg (26. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> *Panisch aus dem Zimmer renn*



Du kannst nicht vor mir entkommen! Dem Tod höchstpersönlich! *Wahnsinniges lachen*

€: Noch ein Post bis zur totalen Weltherrschaft!


----------



## The Paladin (26. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht vor mir entkommen! Dem Tod höchstpersönlich! *Wahnsinniges lachen*
> 
> €: Noch ein Post bis zur totalen Weltherrschaft!



Dropz braucht nur noch 71 posts zur herrschaft des Sonnensystems ^^


----------



## Petersburg (26. März 2011)

BÄM! TOTALE WELTHERRSCHAFT! KNIET NIEDER, DIENER!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ab dem frühe bc  damals noch mit 2 rl freunden die nächte durchgesuchtet  Ich finde das sich das Game-System ja eig erheblich verbessert hat aber die Atmosphäre fehlt einfach


Oh ja :\
Früher mit Kumpels Arena auf Duelist (Und s5 fast gladi, gnaaah) Niveau gezockt, aber nachdem dann einer nachm anderen aufgehört hat ist das Game-System scheissegal^^

Schonmal Minecraft probiert? :>


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Oh ja :\
> Früher mit Kumpels Arena auf Duelist (Und s5 fast gladi, gnaaah) Niveau gezockt, aber nachdem dann einer nachm anderen aufgehört hat ist das Game-System scheissegal^^
> 
> Schonmal Minecraft probiert? :>



ne  ist es gut?


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ne  ist es gut?


Oh ja 
War anfangs etwas skeptisch, wie sich das wohl spielt, etc, aber kaum ist man mal wirklich in der Welt drin, schon kann man nicht mehr aufhören


----------



## Tabuno (26. März 2011)

wenn ihr balanced pvp machen wollt wo es auf skill ankommt und net auf irgendwelche equip vorteile spielt bloodline champions.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. März 2011)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wenn ihr balanced pvp machen wollt wo es auf skill ankommt und net auf irgendwelche equip vorteile spielt bloodline champions.


Damals mit Razyl die Beta gezockt, fands ehrlich gesagt nicht so top, als dass ichs lange Zeit spielen könnte. Bei PvP warte ich lieber auf gw2!


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2011)

ich habe heute pokemon schwarze edition auf pc gezockt  war direkt 3 stunden ins game versunken ohne es zu merken


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich habe heute pokemon schwarze edition auf pc gezockt  war direkt 3 stunden ins game versunken ohne es zu merken


Hm die wollt ich mir die Woche nochma fürn Ds holen :S Mit Emu oder wie?


----------



## Tabuno (26. März 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Damals mit Razyl die Beta gezockt, fands ehrlich gesagt nicht so top, als dass ichs lange Zeit spielen könnte. Bei PvP warte ich lieber auf gw2!


ja anfangs war ich auch nicht so begeistert aber hab mich jetzt reingefuchst und nen rating von 1886 mit meinem mate ;D


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hm die wollt ich mir die Woche nochma fürn Ds holen :S Mit Emu oder wie?



jo


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. März 2011)

Tabuno schrieb:


> ja anfangs war ich auch nicht so begeistert aber hab mich jetzt reingefuchst und nen rating von 1886 mit meinem mate ;D


Ich denke, richtig PvP werd ich sowieso nur mit Rl-Kumpel spielen, sind eifnach gut aufeinander abgestimmt.
Und da kann ich mir sicher sein, dass er Skill hat und weiß, was er macht :>



Dropz schrieb:


> jo


Was für Genres würdest du denn spielen, dait man mal ein SPiel vorschlagen kann :>


----------



## Tabuno (26. März 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich denke, richtig PvP werd ich sowieso nur mit Rl-Kumpel spielen, sind eifnach gut aufeinander abgestimmt.
> Und da kann ich mir sicher sein, dass er Skill hat und weiß, was er macht :>


ja kenne ihn nicht ausm rl aber irgendwie klappts sehr gut =) schade das so wenig spielen aber das spiel wurde halt net gehypet, aber hoffen wir mal das das spiel weiter existieren kann.


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2011)

Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht :<
Das Spiel was mich über Jahre richtig "gefesselt" hat war WoW
nebenbei habe ich noch ziemlich viel css gespielt,aber das kann man ja nicht richtig "zocken" 
Also im Prinzip bin ich shooter als auch mmog affin(schreibt man das so?)


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht :<
> Das Spiel was mich über Jahre richtig "gefesselt" hat war WoW
> nebenbei habe ich noch ziemlich viel css gespielt,aber das kann man ja nicht richtig "zocken"
> Also im Prinzip bin ich shooter als auch mmog affin(schreibt man das so?)


Wenns nur die beiden Genres sind wirds schwer^^
Viele Shooter zur Zeit ham ne zu kurze Spieldauer und ich denke mal, die mit nem guten Mp kennste alle schon :>
Und joa, neben WoW, Gw, Rift, War und Lotr gibts ja nicht viel... mhmhm :\


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2011)

ich hab was vergessen 
SC2  Nur da raste ich irgendwie immer aus :<


----------



## Tabuno (26. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht :<
> Das Spiel was mich über Jahre richtig "gefesselt" hat war WoW
> nebenbei habe ich noch ziemlich viel css gespielt,aber das kann man ja nicht richtig "zocken"
> Also im Prinzip bin ich shooter als auch mmog affin(schreibt man das so?)


ich würd dir mal rift ans herz legen, wenn man keine lust mehr auf azeroth hat ein vernünftiges mmo, rad zwar nicht neu erfunden, aber dafür eine komplett neue welt + solide patchpolitik und mal entwickler die auf die community hören will, was derzeit auch noch passiert.


----------



## Petersburg (26. März 2011)

Wie meine totale WELTHERRSCHAFT einfach ignoriert wird...


----------



## Raffzahl (26. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wie meine totale WELTHERRSCHAFT einfach ignoriert wird...



Wie,Wo, Wann hast du die Weltherschaft errungen?


----------



## Petersburg (26. März 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Wie,Wo, Wann hast du die Weltherschaft errungen?



Ich habe sie Automatisch mit meinem 2000 Post geerbt


----------



## Raffzahl (26. März 2011)

Komisch, auf meiner Straße ist noch keine Marschkapelle, die in jubelnden Gesängen dich und deine großartigen Taten ehrt...


----------



## Petersburg (26. März 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Komisch, auf meiner Straße ist noch keine Marschkapelle, die in jubelnden Gesängen dich und deine großartigen Taten ehrt...



Das liegt dadrann, dass das kleine Dörfchen indem du wohnst viel zu unbedeutend ist als das ich mich um es kümmere.


----------



## Raffzahl (26. März 2011)

Mit 200.000 Einwohnern würd ich meinen Ort eher nicht als Dorf zählen... Was ist Ihre erst Amtshandlung, mein Gebieter?


----------



## Petersburg (27. März 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Mit 200.000 Einwohnern würd ich meinen Ort eher nicht als Dorf zählen... Was ist Ihre erst Amtshandlung, mein Gebieter?



Ich nuke dein Dorf weg.


----------



## Raffzahl (27. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich nuke dein Dorf weg.


Sie bist gemein, Herr Gebieter.


----------



## Petersburg (27. März 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Sie bist gemein, Herr Gebieter.



Pläne geändert, ich schmeiß einen riesen Duden auf dein Haus und nuke dann dein Dorf weg.


----------



## Raffzahl (27. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Pläne geändert, ich schmeiß einen riesen Duden auf dein Haus und nuke dann dein Dorf weg.



Ich sollte nicht nur die Substantive ändern...Dankeschön. Zum Glück bin ich bis dahin schon längst hinter ihrem Haus.


----------



## Petersburg (27. März 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Ich sollte nicht nur die Substantive ändern...Dankeschön. Zum Glück bin ich bis dahin schon längst hinter ihrem Haus.



Pläne geändert, ich klatsche mit einem Duden die halbe Welt weg.


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht :<
> Das Spiel was mich über Jahre richtig "gefesselt" hat war WoW
> nebenbei habe ich noch ziemlich viel css gespielt,aber das kann man ja nicht richtig "zocken"
> Also im Prinzip bin ich shooter als auch mmog affin(schreibt man das so?)



Monday Night Combat :S


----------



## Raffzahl (27. März 2011)

Ich vernichte mich einfach, bevor Sie es tun. Was wollen Sie dagegen tun?


----------



## Petersburg (27. März 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Ich vernichte mich einfach, bevor Sie es tun. Was wollen Sie dagegen tun?



Ich pflanze dein Gehirn einfach in einen von mir konstruierten Roboter ein, den ich dann umbringe


----------



## Raffzahl (27. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich pflanze dein Gehirn einfach in einem von mir konstruierten Roboter ein, den ich dann umbringe



Doch letzten Endes bleibt doch nur die Frage, warum Sie sich den Aufwand machen, wenn Sie einfach einen anderen vernichten könnten.


----------



## Petersburg (27. März 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Doch letzten Endes bleibt doch nur die Frage, warum Sie sich den Aufwand machen, wenn Sie einfach einen anderen vernichten könnten.



Weil ich es kann. 

&#8364;: Desweiteren, muss ja jemand meinen neuen Roboter testen.


----------



## Raffzahl (27. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Weil ich es kann.
> 
> €: Desweiteren, muss ja jemand meinen neuen Roboter testen.



Warum höre ich "Weil ich es kann." so oft? 
Das ist natürlich ein sehr guter Grund. Doch wann ist Ihr Roboter endlich fertig?


----------



## Petersburg (27. März 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Warum höre ich "Weil ich es kann." so oft?
> Das ist natürlich ein sehr guter Grund. Doch wann ist Ihr Roboter endlich fertig?



Er ist dank meiner Genialität schon lange fertig.


----------



## Raffzahl (27. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Er ist dank meiner Genialität schon lange fertig.



Und wann werden Sie mich damit vernichten, weil ich mich selbst nicht vernichten möchte?


----------



## Dropz (27. März 2011)

was macht ihr so?


----------



## Raffzahl (27. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> was macht ihr so?



Ich frage den neuen Weltherrscher - Petersburg - , wann ich sterbe. Nebenbei schreibe ich grade noch mit wem, wobei ich gleich off gehen werde. und du? 

&#8364;: So, ich werd dann mal gehn. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Dropz (27. März 2011)

nacht  ich zock grad css


----------



## Petersburg (27. März 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Ich frage den neuen Weltherrscher - Petersburg - , wann ich sterbe. Nebenbei schreibe ich grade noch mit wem, wobei ich gleich off gehen werde. und du?
> 
> &#8364;: So, ich werd dann mal gehn. Gute Nacht.



Jetzt wo er schläft geh ich ihn besuchen MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (27. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> was macht ihr so?



Schaue grad nen Band of Brothers DVD Marathon.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. März 2011)

Konov, habe ich diese Woche auch gemacht.

Heute fertig geworden. Aber manche Teile von den Folgen muss man auf Englisch anschauen. Vor allem die 2 letzten Folgen.

PS: Was ich gerade mache: 2 Livestreams von NHL Spielen schauen.


----------



## Konov (27. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Konov, habe ich diese Woche auch gemacht.
> 
> Heute fertig geworden. Aber manche Teile von den Folgen muss man auf Englisch anschauen. Vor allem die 2 letzten Folgen.
> 
> PS: Was ich gerade mache: 2 Livestreams von NHL Spielen schauen.



Ja, die Synchro ist teilweise echt grausig. Vorallem die Piepsstimmen von manchen Typen die eigentlich einen harten Charakter darstellen sollen. 
Kommt schon etwas merkwürdig dann.


----------



## Kamsi (27. März 2011)

wenn die sommerzeit um 21 uhr gewesen wär statt um 2 uhr nachts hätte dann alle postings schon um 20 uhr posten gedürft weil es ja automatisch dann 21 uhr wurde ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja, die Synchro ist teilweise echt grausig. Vorallem die Piepsstimmen von manchen Typen die eigentlich einen harten Charakter darstellen sollen.
> Kommt schon etwas merkwürdig dann.


Aber es gibt auch Stimmen, die in der Synchro besser rüber kommen. Zumindest aus meiner Sicht. Cpt. Sobel oder auch Winters.

Aber ich hab mir, wie gesagt, nur die Stellen auf englisch angeschaut, wo Liebgott im Original von Deutsch auf Englisch übersetzt und nicht kommentiert, was er bei der Synchro ja macht.



Kamsi schrieb:


> wenn die sommerzeit um 21 uhr gewesen wär statt um 2 uhr nachts hätte dann alle postings schon um 20 uhr posten gedürft weil es ja automatisch dann 21 uhr wurde ?


Wenn dann hätte die Sommerzeit um 20 Uhr beginnen müssen, damit deine Theorie stimmt


----------



## Dracun (27. März 2011)

Verdammt is mir langeweilig .. grad neue sig gebastelt .. denke ja nz jut jeworden .... will net pennen aber müde bin ... nur wenn i jetzt penne bin ich morjen den janzen tach unausstehlich


----------



## Wuschbämunso (27. März 2011)

Ich guffel wie im thread depressionen schon beschrieben im krankenhaus rum und versuch mein iphone Als lebensrettendey antilangeweile insgrument zu benugzen. Auch wenn i h na h der aktion nichtmehr so gut die tasten treffr. WAs mitm iphone eh schon schwer genug ist


----------



## Konov (27. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aber es gibt auch Stimmen, die in der Synchro besser rüber kommen. Zumindest aus meiner Sicht. Cpt. Sobel oder auch Winters.
> 
> Aber ich hab mir, wie gesagt, nur die Stellen auf englisch angeschaut, wo Liebgott im Original von Deutsch auf Englisch übersetzt und nicht kommentiert, was er bei der Synchro ja macht.



Joa! 
Wer total lächerlich auf Deutsch klang war eigentlich Spears, der ja angeblich die Kriegsgefangenen erschossen haben soll.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. März 2011)

Ja, aber nur in der 2. Folge.

Danach haben sie die Synchro geändert und es passt eher zu ihm. Was sie sich bei der 1. Besetzung gedacht haben, k.a.


----------



## Petersburg (27. März 2011)

Moin und so...


----------



## Soladra (27. März 2011)

huhu


----------



## Dropz (27. März 2011)

hewhew


----------



## Soladra (27. März 2011)

Droppy!


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2011)

aloa 

Razyl was hast du eig gesagt wielange ich mich mit Dana zusammen bleibe ?


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Razyl was hast du eig gesagt wielange ich mich mit Dana zusammen bleibe ?



Ehhh...
keine Ahnung D:


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ehhh...
> keine Ahnung D:



also 5 Wochen hab ich schon


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> also 5 Wochen hab ich schon



In 8 Monaten bekommt sie ihr Kind...


----------



## Soladra (27. März 2011)

Razyl, du bist fies^^


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Razyl, du bist fies^^



Stimmt gar nücht


----------



## Soladra (27. März 2011)

Dann bist du eben realistisch


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dann bist du eben realistisch



Besser! *g*


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> In 8 Monaten bekommt sie ihr Kind...



Wer Ostern zu sehr mit den Eiern spielt ,hat Weihnachten die Bescherung


----------



## Dracun (27. März 2011)

pew pew


----------



## Raffzahl (27. März 2011)

Hallöle


----------



## The Paladin (27. März 2011)

Mein Lieblingsthread hier wurde geschlossen (Welche Bilder bringen euch zum Lachen).

Nun bin ich traurig .....

Wie gehts euch denn so?


----------



## Raffzahl (27. März 2011)

Mir gehts ganz gut. Muss noch was für ne Gruppenarbeit in Bio machen... bin grad dabei. 

&#8364;: Grad fertig geworden. Morgen Schule, aber kaum müde. 
&#8364;2: Bin off Leute. Schönen Abend noch, vor allem den Trauernden des geschlossenen Threads.


----------



## yves1993 (27. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsthread hier wurde geschlossen (Welche Bilder bringen euch zum Lachen).
> 
> Nun bin ich traurig .....
> 
> Wie gehts euch denn so?



Dito (

Muss jetzt wieder Dragonball weiter schauen um mich davon abzulenken x_X
Siehe mein Post dazu im Thread was regt euch SO RICHTIG auf? 

R.I.P. Welche Bilder bringen euch zum lachen? [1, 2, 3,...,138] 09/03/2010 - 27/03/2011


----------



## Konov (28. März 2011)

Hmm, machen wa halt nen neuen Thread auf


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. März 2011)

lol http://www.dinodday.com/


----------



## jolk (28. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hmm, machen wa halt nen neuen Thread auf



Ja "Welche Bilder findet ihr lustig" oder einfach einen irgendwo versteckt in einem Bereich, wo kein Mod ist  Im AoC Instanzenbereich oder so


----------



## yves1993 (28. März 2011)

Ja toll n neuer Thread irgendwo wo kaum einer reinschaut...

Außerdem wurde schon ein 2ter Thread dazu sofort eröffnet und wieder geschlossen, ich denke nicht dass einer seinen Acc dafür riskiert...


----------



## The Paladin (28. März 2011)

Er ist wieder OFFEN. Genießt den Thread solange, bis ein paar neue denken ihn ruinieren zu müssen (Hoffentlich nie)


----------



## Kamsi (28. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsthread hier wurde geschlossen (Welche Bilder bringen euch zum Lachen).
> 
> Nun bin ich traurig .....
> 
> Wie gehts euch denn so?



waren die bilder vieleicht sexuell oder moralisch anstössig ?

buffed muss halt sehr auf ihren foren aufpassen weil die doch sonst ärgern kriegen können


----------



## The Reptil (28. März 2011)

mich ärgert immer das man nicht sieht wegen was er geschlossen wurde :-(


----------



## Soladra (28. März 2011)

Abend


----------



## schneemaus (28. März 2011)

Nabähnd

Öhm... Wo is der Minecraft-Thread hin oO


----------



## The Paladin (28. März 2011)

Er wurde zu MMO-Allgemein verschoben.

Minecraft Thread


----------



## Jester (28. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SqGt_ocP41c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Pi fickt halt immer wieder hart... *schluck*


----------



## Raffzahl (28. März 2011)

Guten Abend.


----------



## schneemaus (28. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Er wurde zu MMO-Allgemein verschoben.
> 
> Minecraft Thread



Find ich blöd. Da guckt doch kaum jemand rein. :/ Außerdem ist Minecraft ja nicht wirklich ein MMO?! Gibt ja auch nen Singleplayermodus. Ich bin dafür, dass der wieder hierher verschoben wird!


----------



## Soladra (28. März 2011)

Ich auch


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Er wurde zu MMO-Allgemein verschoben.
> 
> Minecraft Thread



Was zum... ?

Warum? 

Minecraft ist mit Sicherheit kein MMO.


----------



## Soladra (28. März 2011)

Anscheinend doch


----------



## The Paladin (28. März 2011)

Ich habe nur eine Nachricht erhalten dass mein Thread dorthin verschoben wurde.



Hallo The Paladin,

Dies ist eine automatische Nachricht, die dich darüber informiert, dass dein Thread "Der Minecraft Sammelthread" von der Moderation mit folgender Handlung belegt wurde: moved from Gott & die Welt to Allgemein (MMO).

Der Minecraft Sammelthread 

Vielen Dank für dein Verständnis,
Buffed-Moderator (Ich nenne keine Namen)


----------



## Petersburg (29. März 2011)

Aloha ._.


----------



## Tilbie (29. März 2011)

Warum so bedrückt?

&#8364;: Lol @ Ava


----------



## rebotic (29. März 2011)

Moinsen ^^


----------



## Petersburg (29. März 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Warum so bedrückt?
> 
> €: Lol @ Ava



Hmm irgendwie erinnert mich dein Avatar an meinen


----------



## Tilbie (29. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hmm irgendwie erinnert mich dein Avatar an meinen



Dito ^^
Dr. Stein is einfach genial (Wahnsinnig)!


----------



## Alux (29. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> BÄM! TOTALE WELTHERRSCHAFT! KNIET NIEDER, DIENER!



Jawohl Imperator!


----------



## Petersburg (30. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Jawohl Imperator!



Du hast dir ziemlich Zeit gelassen, Diener


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2011)

Guten Morgen ,meine Sorgen :3


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/183479-minecraft-unterforum/ ftw
und
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/183495-how-to-minecraft-server-erstellen/ ftw!


----------



## Dominau (30. März 2011)

Boa.. schon ewig nicht mehr Minecraft gespielt.
Wird mal wieder Zeit.


----------



## Neritia (31. März 2011)

ok ich post hier mal weil

1. ich kann ned pennen weil meine schulter wehtut
2. hab ich erst im mai wegen meiner verpannung therapie
3. is mir langweilig


----------



## Petersburg (31. März 2011)

Omg! Ich habe meine Signatur um ein Bild erweitert!


----------



## Olliruh (31. März 2011)

erotisch


----------



## Reflox (31. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Omg! Ich habe meine Signatur um ein Bild erweitert!



Wegen euch wird es wieder 24/7 bei mir laufen. ._.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. März 2011)

Oi!


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. März 2011)

Sers


----------



## Alux (31. März 2011)

Tach


----------



## yves1993 (1. April 2011)

Gerade die Nachricht von ZAM durchgesickert dass der Thread hier dicht gemacht wird.

Er hat einfach viel zu viele Seiten erreicht. Und neuere Threads sind nichtmehr erlaubt. Es muss schließlich Platz gespart werden.


----------



## Jordin (1. April 2011)

Dann spring ich hier noch mal schnell durch. 
Bin immer noch nicht müde...


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Gerade die Nachricht von ZAM durchgesickert dass der Thread hier dicht gemacht wird.
> 
> Er hat einfach viel zu viele Seiten erreicht. Und neuere Threads sind nichtmehr erlaubt. Es muss schließlich Platz gespart werden.



Außerdem ist die Gesamtperformance bedenklich. Das Backup-File ist wegen der Anzahl der Zeilen, die der Thread erzeugt, bei Notfällen leider nicht mehr einspielbar - darum müssen wir ihn die Tage löschen.


----------



## Konov (1. April 2011)

Na dann schonmal ein dickes RIP an den Fred.


----------



## Jester (1. April 2011)

Hach ja... der gute alte 1. April!


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Hach ja... der gute alte 1. April!



^^


----------



## N4ru (1. April 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Hach ja... der gute alte 1. April!



Genau das!


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2011)

moin


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2011)

Schmalzeit


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

Nachtzeit


----------



## Petersburg (1. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Nachtzeit



Ich habe einen... Neuen Avatar! Selbstgemacht! \o/


----------



## Soladra (1. April 2011)

huhu


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2011)

Na allet fit bei euch?


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2011)

außer das ich total müde bin ja 

hat jemand schon Sucker Punch gesehen?^^


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2011)

nöö noch net


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2011)

Ich glaube ich seh ihn mir gleich mal an  Nach 300 erwarte ich ziemlich viel


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich habe einen... Neuen Avatar! Selbstgemacht! \o/



naja ich fand die alten besser


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> außer das ich total müde bin ja
> 
> hat jemand schon Sucker Punch gesehen?^^



ich werd ihn mir morgen ansehen gehen wenn willst erzähl ich dir dann wie er inhaltlich so is


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ich werd ihn mir morgen ansehen gehen wenn willst erzähl ich dir dann wie er inhaltlich so is



oki


----------



## Petersburg (1. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Na allet fit bei euch?



Oooooh eine neue Signatur! *Applaus*


----------



## schneemaus (1. April 2011)

Nabend ihr!

Votet gefälligst für's Minecraft-Unterforum!


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2011)

Hab schon :>


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

Joh Petersburg endlich wieder ein vernünftiger Avatar


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2011)

Hahahahahahahahaha
Guttenberg beliebtester deutscher Politiker 

Ich glaub langsam selbst die Amis sind intelligenter als die Deutschen. Palin würde hier wahrscheinlich noch vor Guttenberg stehen.


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hahahahahahahahaha
> Guttenberg beliebtester deutscher Politiker
> 
> Ich glaub langsam selbst die Amis sind intelligenter als die Deutschen. Palin würde hier wahrscheinlich noch vor Guttenberg stehen.



:D:


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2011)

Der King ist wieder da!

Zucker Limo > Süßstoff Limo


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Der King ist wieder da!
> 
> Zucker Limo > Süßstoff Limo



was sonst ?


----------



## Konov (1. April 2011)

Wuaaahh grad in Battlefield Play4Free mitm Heli 21 Abschüsse gemacht mit nur einem Tod.
Das war extrem spassig.


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2011)

ich überleg noch was ich heute nacht machen soll


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wuaaahh grad in Battlefield Play4Free mitm Heli 21 Abschüsse gemacht mit nur einem Tod.
> Das war extrem spassig.



Was dagegen wenn ich mitspiele? Dann hab ich einen Grund es mal zu ziehen. Ich bin der absolute Pro (wie du unten sehen kannst) und werde dir nur Vorteile bringen *g*

Ich hör btw grad Accept ALBUMS hoch und runter mit einer Lautstärke die man nur auf einem Kopfhörer sich erlauben kann, weil es mit Boxen viel zu laut wäre xD


----------



## Falathrim (1. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich überleg noch was ich heute nacht machen soll



Ich weiß was ich machen werde. Gleich ins Bett gehen und morgen um 6 aufstehen um um 8 Mathe-Abitur zu schreiben *g*


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2011)

ARGH geh weg mit Schule, hatte letzten 2 Wochen 12 Stunden am Tag...

MACH ES WEG, TÖTE ES




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (1. April 2011)

Ahoi !


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2011)

hewhew


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Oooooh eine neue Signatur! *Applaus*


Die davor war auch erst en paar tage alt


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

llalalalalaalalalal

haha

*aussetzer off*


----------



## Dominau (1. April 2011)

Ein Film, Pizza und Apfelsaft.

Was will man mehr?


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2011)

KEKSE!


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2011)

Da!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Milch dazu?


----------



## Alux (2. April 2011)

So bin für die Nacht mal weg.

Tschau und noch viel Spaß


----------



## Dropz (2. April 2011)

nachti


----------



## Konov (2. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> und Apfelsaft.



Den besorg ich mir morgen auch 

edit: heute! Durst durst durst!


----------



## Petersburg (2. April 2011)

Ich glaub, ich mach heute Spontan durch!


----------



## Manaori (2. April 2011)

Ich sollte ins Bett. .___. Aber ich freu michs o dass ich ausm Krankenhaus bin


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. April 2011)

Was'n hier los? Nachts 3:22 und der letzte Post ist schon wieder 2 Stunden her?

Was denn mit euch los?


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2011)

Huhu


----------



## Razyl (2. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Huhu



Huhu 

Edit:

Wir benötigen noch 18 Stimmen für ein Minecraft-Unterforum!!!!!


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Was'n hier los? Nachts 3:22 und der letzte Post ist schon wieder 2 Stunden her?
> 
> Was denn mit euch los?


Is halt nimmer wie früher wo jeden Abend mindestens ein mod ein Auge auf den NS werfen musste 

Hach wie die zeit vergeht

So Schön Schön war die Zeit


----------



## Petersburg (2. April 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a7elsIh3q0&feature=related[/youtube]

So ein tolles Video sollte den Nachtschwärmer doch wiederbeleben


----------



## Aeonflu-X (2. April 2011)

Eher das hier. 

Die geilste Crew auf der Welt, hat jetzt auch noch ein Äffchen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sAYc3gGjYW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. April 2011)

Besoffen im Kreis drehen macht übel.....

























.....Spaß^^


----------



## Petersburg (3. April 2011)

Omg! Spinnen!Spinnen!Spinnen!Spinnen!Spinnen! *AAAHHHHHH*


----------



## schneemaus (3. April 2011)

Ih, Spinnen. Noch wer schlafloses hier?


----------



## Petersburg (3. April 2011)

*Verewigt sich auf Seite 7666*
Zwar nicht so toll wie Seite 6666 aber immer noch toll. 



schneemaus schrieb:


> Ih, Spinnen. Noch wer schlafloses hier?



Oh mist, die Spinne könnte ja immer noch hier sein *Panik*


----------



## Falathrim (3. April 2011)

Wow wtf...Benfica - Porto geht mal ordentlich los


----------



## Dominau (3. April 2011)

Vieeeeeeeeeel zu warm hier :/


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. April 2011)

Nabend ihr lieben ^^

So zur Frage:Ich möchte mir gerne in Zukunft eine Kreditkarte zulegen was für kosten kommen auf mich zu und wieviele gebühren ?
Das überall mit kostenlosen Kreditkarten glaube ich nicht da muss es doch nen haken geben, mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir da stimmt was nicht.
Wer von euch buffed usern hat eine Kreditkarte und kann mir darüber berichten und Empfehlungen darüber schreiben.


----------



## Petersburg (3. April 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Nabend ihr lieben ^^
> 
> So zur Frage:Ich möchte mir gerne in Zukunft eine Kreditkarte zulegen was für kosten kommen auf mich zu und wieviele gebühren ?
> Das überall mit kostenlosen Kreditkarten glaube ich nicht da muss es doch nen haken geben, mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir da stimmt was nicht.
> Wer von euch buffed usern hat eine Kreditkarte und kann mir darüber berichten und Empfehlungen darüber schreiben.



Sollte das nicht eher n eigener Thread werden? :x


----------



## zoizz (3. April 2011)

Wieso, is doch schon Nachschwärmerzeit ^^

Und zur Kreditkarte: Die gibt es bei einigen Banken kostenlos zu einem Tagesgeldkonto dazu. Ich habe meine damals (Sparkasse) ganz einfach als Beigabe bekommen, und sie hat mir schon aus so mancher ausweglosen Situation im Internet geholfen.

Freudige Nacht euch noch, ich darf ab morgen nach zwei Wochen "endlich" wieder arbeiten


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. April 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Nabend ihr lieben ^^
> 
> So zur Frage:Ich möchte mir gerne in Zukunft eine Kreditkarte zulegen was für kosten kommen auf mich zu und wieviele gebühren ?
> Das überall mit kostenlosen Kreditkarten glaube ich nicht da muss es doch nen haken geben, mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir da stimmt was nicht.
> Wer von euch buffed usern hat eine Kreditkarte und kann mir darüber berichten und Empfehlungen darüber schreiben.



Ich hab mir kürzlich ein zweites Konto bei der Sparkasse eingerichtet und eine Kreditkarte (Prepaid allerdings) gabs kostenlos dazu.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. April 2011)

yay 20:1 Hag xD


----------



## Jester (4. April 2011)

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=1AfNOKQdY-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mirror Mirror on the wall
True hope lies beyond the coast
You're a damned kind can't you see
That the winds will change


*Gute Nacht Nachtschwärmer.*

_


----------



## Soladra (4. April 2011)

Und zu xD


----------



## Alux (4. April 2011)

So ich eröffne mal den heutigen Abend:

Abend


----------



## Reflox (4. April 2011)

Hellouw


----------



## Soladra (4. April 2011)

huhu

Sag mal einer was ich in Minecraft noch bauen soll, mir fällt nix ein -.-


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> Sag mal einer was ich in Minecraft noch bauen soll, mir fällt nix ein -.-



Ich baue nun ein rieeeeeeeesiges Hotel mit allem drum und dran :>


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Sag mal einer was ich in Minecraft noch bauen soll, mir fällt nix ein -.-




Mist hätte dir eben gute Ideen an den Kopf werfen können, aber i-wie sind alle Ideen weg Oo


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (4. April 2011)

wie übertakte ich meinen prozessor?^^ pls als nachricht schreiben


----------



## Deanne (4. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> Sag mal einer was ich in Minecraft noch bauen soll, mir fällt nix ein -.-



Bau irgendeine Location, die du magst, nach. Aus Filmen, Games oder der echten Welt.


----------



## Dracun (4. April 2011)

XxBeowulfxX schrieb:


> wie übertakte ich meinen prozessor?^^ pls als nachricht schreiben


Google hilft  und wenn du nicht weißt was du da tust .. kann des sehr sehr böse enden

Ergo lass die Finger da lieber weg


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2011)

XxBeowulfxX schrieb:


> wie übertakte ich meinen prozessor?^^ pls als nachricht schreiben



Technik-Forum hier auf buffed.de, aber wenn du davon absolut keine Ahnung hast: Sein lassen.


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

@Soladra
Wie wärs mit der Palmekia aus FF13? Dürfte aber echt Zeitraubend sein und schwer alle Seiten des Schiffes zu finden als Bild^^


----------



## Soramac (4. April 2011)

Was passiert wenn man Caliban mit Rammstein den Lied: Sonne mischt?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eni-w-v4VTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (4. April 2011)

schreckliches Gemixe


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. April 2011)

Bin da, wer noch?


----------



## Laxera (5. April 2011)

me ^^ (ärgere mich gerade damit the elder scrolls: oblivion unter win7 pro 64 bit zum laufen zu kriegen ....tausche gerade meinen grafiktreiber aus (neue version da - wenn des net funzt geh ich schlafen 

mfg LAX


----------



## Petersburg (5. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bin da, wer noch?



Ich nicht, und gute Nacht.


----------



## Leonalis (5. April 2011)

Nachtdienst bis 7 Uhr - alles ruhig - patienten schlafen


----------



## Neritia (5. April 2011)

na dann


----------



## Leonalis (5. April 2011)

noch 4h 20min - die müdigkeit gewinnt an stärke =(


----------



## Jester (5. April 2011)

Genossen!
Wer ist noch wach?
Suff Suff Suff!


----------



## Leonalis (5. April 2011)

ja hier immer noch auf der Arbeit aber es zieht sich heute - erst 4 uhr und weiterhin nix los,. hier im Forum nicht, im mmo forum nicht,. im Gildenforum nicht,. keine news auf Spiegel und Co. keine news allg. nix los und kein stress auf der arbeit ^^


----------



## Jester (5. April 2011)

Was arbeitest denn, dass du um 4 noch am PC hockst?


----------



## Leonalis (5. April 2011)

im Spital =)


----------



## Jester (5. April 2011)

Eben nen kleine Raid auf dem Herz-Lungenapparat von Patient 35 starten? 

Gut Nacht


----------



## Leonalis (5. April 2011)

was ruht soll man ruhen lassen und bloss nicht unnötig wecken sonst läuten die nur rum ;-)


----------



## Maladin (5. April 2011)

Gute Nacht euch Nicht-Fussball-Guggern ... Willkommen im heutigen Selbstgespräch Nachtschwärmer von ... *trommelwirbel*

MIR :>


----------



## Jester (5. April 2011)

Wer malamaus ne mala maust, hat für das Leben ausgehaust.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. April 2011)

Hier war irgendwie auch mal mehr los.


----------



## ego1899 (6. April 2011)

ja allerdings... ^^

naja bin auch kaum noch am posten weil mich wow wieder voll im griff hat, da bin ich anscheinend nich alleine


----------



## Leonalis (6. April 2011)

gleiche leier wie gestern noch 2.5h


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. April 2011)

Guglhupf


----------



## nemø (7. April 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlg54QGX3F0&feature=related

Nur am dancen, hab endlich die verdammte erde-mappe fertig!


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. April 2011)

Ach Mann, ich frag mich ob ich 200 Kilometer heimfahren soll für drei Tage. Musste wegen einem Tag zur Uni und hatte eigentlich vor, zwei Wochen zu bleiben. Aber ich hab Freitag-Sonntag gar nix zu tun, ich langweile mich zu Tode. Daheim hätte ich jede Menge vor, aber ich zahle dann halt wieder 40 Euro Sprit wegen drei Tagen... Was soll ich tun?!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. April 2011)

Geht Dir Deine Verwandschaft nicht eh auf den Sack? Da würd' ich das Spritgeld lieber sinnvoller investieren.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. April 2011)

Na, sooo schlimm ists ja nicht. Gerade dieses Wochenende hat halt meine Freundin frei und wenn ich wieder heimkäme nach zwei Wochen, hat sie vier Tage Nachtschicht.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. April 2011)

Na, wenn's nicht so schlimm ist und Dir eh die Freundin fehlt, wozu brauchst Du dann noch ne Bestätigung?


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. April 2011)

Ach komm, ich pack meinen Krempel und fahr los. A1 und A62 sind um diese Uhrzeit mit Sicherheit leer.


----------



## Dracun (7. April 2011)

und schon wieder leer mensch wie kitten bereits sagte hier waa uch mal mehr los


----------



## Jester (7. April 2011)

Haha, für alle Applefanbois! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gPYromrN7OI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (7. April 2011)

AhAHAH xD danke das kommt in den Youtube Thread <3


----------



## Jester (8. April 2011)

Das Gesinge ab 3:30 ist extrem geil


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. April 2011)

So, 12 Liter ärmer aber ein Wochenende reicher. Ein guter Tausch, wie ich finde.


----------



## Taramoon (8. April 2011)

habt ihr ne wasserschlacht gemacht? ^^


----------



## Konov (8. April 2011)

edit: falsche Zeit, so ein pech ^^


----------



## Alux (8. April 2011)

nanu noch keiner da? na dann sag ich ma 

Juten Abend


----------



## Petersburg (8. April 2011)

*wartet auf etwas*


----------



## Alux (8. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *wartet auf etwas*



Auf was mein Meister?


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2011)

N'Abend ihr Schwärmer


----------



## Alux (8. April 2011)

Gas, Gas los!


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Gas, Gas los!



Hm? Was los, biste auf Speed?


----------



## Petersburg (8. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Auf was mein Meister?



Das, mein Diener, geht dich nichts an.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2011)

Wie gehts euch?


----------



## Alux (8. April 2011)

Ne aber grad wie ich was schreiben wollt hat das der Typ in Jarhead rumgebrüllt um zu testen wie schnell sie die ABC Anzüge anziehen können.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2011)

Hui gleich ist der Eisenbeschlagene Protodrache mein!


----------



## Alux (8. April 2011)

So bin mal weg muss mich noch von der Woche erholen, dass heißt:
ab ins Bett
Mucke an
bisschen lesen
bisschen am Buch weiterschreiben
schlafen
^^

Guate Nocht


----------



## Dropz (9. April 2011)

heeeeeeeewheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew


----------



## iShock (9. April 2011)

hallöööööööö jemand da ? :O


----------



## Konov (9. April 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> hallöööööööö jemand da ? :O



Nö!


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2011)

SEANBUDDHA INCOMING!

[media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=UsjtWb0r4Xc[/media]


----------



## iShock (9. April 2011)

dann geh ich halt schlafen pfffffffffffff



f


Edit: Ist es normal das es in meinem Ohr brummt??! Auch wenn da eigentlich gar kein geräusch ist


----------



## Petersburg (9. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nö!



Wir sind alle tod.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> dann geh ich halt schlafen pfffffffffffff
> 
> 
> 
> f



Nein nicht


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. April 2011)

Man, ich denke schon seit Tagen ständig an WoW, obwohl ich seit knapp 2 Jahren clean bin


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2011)

dann hast du ein Problem, schokobär. Spiel doch mal ne runde


----------



## Dropz (9. April 2011)

was denn?^^


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2011)

wow soll er spielen^^


----------



## Dropz (9. April 2011)

ich bin auch inaktiv  ist es zu empfehlen?^^


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2011)

macht recht viel spass, warte nur grad auf den neuen kontent.


----------



## Dropz (9. April 2011)

bis 4.2 dauert es ja noch  bin mal im bett n8


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2011)

Aloha from... Minecraft D:


----------



## Alux (9. April 2011)

Juten Abend!
Juten Abend!
Juten Abend sag ich hier!


----------



## Dropz (9. April 2011)

nabönd


----------



## Reflox (9. April 2011)

Ha mein erster Versuch meine eigenen Bilder in Minecraft zu erstellen ist geglückt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der weisse Rand am Bild nervt, wird aber auch noch entfernt.


----------



## Dropz (9. April 2011)

lol  wie macht man das ?


----------



## Alux (9. April 2011)

It´s a kind of magic.

So und bin für heute mal weg Schlaf der ganzen Woche nachholen


----------



## iShock (10. April 2011)

Buuujaaaaah was geht


----------



## ego1899 (10. April 2011)

Ich bin kraaaaaank


----------



## Taramoon (10. April 2011)

Gute besserung.


----------



## Taramoon (10. April 2011)

Ich hatte spontan lust auf spagetti bolognese, dummerweise hab ich bisschen zuviel gemüsebrühe verwendet, nun darf ich etwa ne stunde warten bis die soße eingekocht ist. 

Dürfte aber genau zum Kika startschuss um 5:30uhr fertig sein.


----------



## Alux (10. April 2011)

Abend!

Und schon wieder weg jute Nacht^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> dann hast du ein Problem, schokobär. Spiel doch mal ne runde



Tja, Vanillebär. So einfach ist das nicht. Wenn ich ne Runde spielen wollte dann müsste ich es kaufen und monatlich Geld bezahlen. Einfach mal testen ist da nicht.... okay es gibt kostenlose Testversionen 

Naja ich bin total am Überlegen. Ich habe großen Respekt vor WoWs Suchtpotential. Ich hab selbst von Ende classic bis August 09 gespielt auf Suchtniveau. Ich denke zwar, dass ich jetzt damit umgehen kann, weiß aber von so vielen Süchtigen (allgemein jetzt, nicht auf WoW bezogen) dass man nicht einfach nach einem "Entzug" sagen kann: Och, ich nehm jetzt mal wieder ne Zigarrette/Flasche Schnapps/Spritze Heroin und gehe es aber diesmal langsam an. Bei sowas kann man rückfällig werden, davor habe ich etwas Angst.


----------



## Soladra (10. April 2011)

Huhu


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. April 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Tja, Vanillebär. So einfach ist das nicht. Wenn ich ne Runde spielen wollte dann müsste ich es kaufen und monatlich Geld bezahlen. Einfach mal testen ist da nicht.... okay es gibt kostenlose Testversionen
> 
> Naja ich bin total am Überlegen. Ich habe großen Respekt vor WoWs Suchtpotential. Ich hab selbst von Ende classic bis August 09 gespielt auf Suchtniveau. Ich denke zwar, dass ich jetzt damit umgehen kann, weiß aber von so vielen Süchtigen (allgemein jetzt, nicht auf WoW bezogen) dass man nicht einfach nach einem "Entzug" sagen kann: Och, ich nehm jetzt mal wieder ne Zigarrette/Flasche Schnapps/Spritze Heroin und gehe es aber diesmal langsam an. Bei sowas kann man rückfällig werden, davor habe ich etwas Angst.



Stell die elterliche Freigabe auf abens 20-22 Uhr und geb mir oder sonstwem das zugehörige Passwort.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Stell die elterliche Freigabe auf abens 20-22 Uhr und geb mir oder sonstwem das zugehörige Passwort.



Ich glaube nicht, dass man eine Sucht auf diese Art kontrolliert.


----------



## Konov (10. April 2011)

Schaue grad "Sieben Leben" auf Pro 7 und war vom ersten Drittel des Films etwas enttäuscht.
Irgendwie gabs selten einen Film, wo ich so knapp am einpennen vorbeigeschrammt bin. 

Naja, 2. Drittel ist schon spannender, werde ihn jetzt zuende gucken.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. April 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass man eine Sucht auf diese Art kontrolliert.



Du bist ja nicht mehr süchtig, du willst nur einen Rückfall vermeiden. Auf diese Weise kannst du dich selbst kontrollieren.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du bist ja nicht mehr süchtig, du willst nur einen Rückfall vermeiden. Auf diese Weise kannst du dich selbst kontrollieren.




Ja. Ich zweifle auch nicht "direkt" an mir selbst, aber es gibt so viele Menschen, die ihre sucht unterschätzt haben. Woher soll ich wissen, dass es mich nicht trifft? Ich bin schon recht "willensstark" würde ich mal von mir selbst behaupten, doch will ich nicht zu naiv sein und einfach annehmen, dass das kein Problem werden könnte.


----------



## Konov (10. April 2011)

Grad "Sieben Leben" auf Pro7 zuende geguckt... naja irgendwie war es ein ganz guter Film, alles sehr emotional und totaler Tränendrüsen-Drücker Film.

Aber zeitweise doch recht schwer zu verstehen weil das wichtigste erst am Schluß geklärt wird. Ich hatte 70% des Films keine Ahnung warum das alles überhaupt passiert... was solls.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2011)

Aloa ,mein Gott kennt jmd nen guten Action-Film ?


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Grad "Sieben Leben" auf Pro7 zuende geguckt... naja irgendwie war es ein ganz guter Film, alles sehr emotional und totaler Tränendrüsen-Drücker Film.
> 
> Aber zeitweise doch recht schwer zu verstehen weil das wichtigste erst am Schluß geklärt wird. Ich hatte 70% des Films keine Ahnung warum das alles überhaupt passiert... was solls.



Ich find den Film klasse  Gerade weil man so wenig versteht.


----------



## Legendary (10. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Aloa ,mein Gott kennt jmd nen guten Action-Film ?



Transporter 1-3
Crank 1-2
Transformers 1-2
Wanted
Avatar
Shoot em up!   
Jumper
Gamer
X-Men Reihe
8 Blickwinkel
Batman Begins
Inception

Viele viele mehr...die obengenannten in meinem Besitz


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2011)

Guten Abend... oder gute Nacht wie auch immer.


----------



## Taramoon (11. April 2011)

Für mich eher, Gute Nacht, es wird leider Zeit. 

Schlaft Gut, oder was auch immer ihr heute noch macht.


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2011)

Taramoon schrieb:


> Für mich eher, Gute Nacht, es wird leider Zeit.
> 
> Schlaft Gut, oder was auch immer ihr heute noch macht.



Ferien sind doch was schönes^^


----------



## iShock (11. April 2011)

andere Zeitzonen auch x)

Grad Portal 2 vorbestellt *vor Freude auf dem Boden roll*


----------



## ego1899 (11. April 2011)

krank sein au... ähm... nein krank sein nich


----------



## Reflox (12. April 2011)

Ich eröffne viel zu spät den Nachtschwärmer, obwohl niemand kommen wird.


----------



## ZAM (12. April 2011)

:O


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> :O



Huhu Zam


----------



## Jester (13. April 2011)

Herrlich herrlich herrlich, grade eben eine Runde Age of Empires II The Conquerors über Hamachi eindeutig und phänomenal gewonnen!
Mein Verbündeter zu Wasser, ich als stählerne Front mit meinen Deutschrittern zu Land!


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Herrlich herrlich herrlich, grade eben eine Runde Age of Empires II The Conquerors über Hamachi eindeutig und phänomenal gewonnen!
> Mein Verbündeter zu Wasser, ich als stählerne Front mit meinen Deutschrittern zu Land!



Ich fand ja die Paladine in AoE II immer viel zu stark :S


----------



## Jester (13. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich fand ja die Paladine in AoE II immer viel zu stark :S



Hahaa, das dachte sich der Feind auch! Doch als 10 meiner Deutschritter 20 seiner Paladine auseinandergenommen hatten...


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Hahaa, das dachte sich der Feind auch! Doch als 10 meiner Deutschritter 20 seiner Paladine auseinandergenommen hatten...



Cheat0r!


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2011)

Ich versuch mich schon den ganzen Abend zum Zocken zu motivieren. Aber es endet im Fernseher schauen und über diverse Communities aufregen - ich kann mich nicht mal zu Fake-Accounts aufraffen.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich versuch mich schon den ganzen Abend zum Zocken zu motivieren. Aber es endet im Fernseher schauen und über diverse Communities aufregen - ich kann mich nicht mal zu Fake-Accounts aufraffen.



Hast du dir eine Krankheit eingefangen? Oder vielleicht brauchst du einfach nur Urlaub...


----------



## Petersburg (13. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hast du dir eine Krankheit eingefangen? Oder vielleicht brauchst du einfach nur Urlaub...


Zam und.. KRANK?! Wie zur hölle könnte ZAM krank werden? Ich meine wir reden hier von dem >ZAM< alleine schon der Gedanke, dass er krank sein könnte...


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Zam und.. KRANK?! Wie zur hölle könnte ZAM krank werden? Ich meine wir reden hier von dem >ZAM< alleine schon der Gedanke, dass er krank sein könnte...



Komischer Avatar D:


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2011)

Ich schätze die Urlaubsache könnte passen. *g*


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich schätze die Urlaubsache könnte passen. *g*



Dann nimm dir Urlaub oder bekommst du keinen mehr? D:


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann nimm dir Urlaub oder bekommst du keinen mehr? D:



Ich hab noch alle Tage offen ... ich bin am Überlegen am 10.05 Urlaub zu nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab noch alle Tage offen ... ich bin am Überlegen am 10.05 Urlaub zu nehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



10.05 - warum?

Okay: Ab dem 10.05 erscheinen Brink und The Witcher 2. D:


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Okay: Ab dem 10.05 erscheinen Brink



... rate nochmal ...



> und The Witcher 2. D:



Das kommt später.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... rate nochmal ...



Was erscheint denn noch vor/ab dem 10. Mai? D:


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was erscheint denn noch vor/ab dem 10. Mai? D:



Ich meinte Juni. Siehst du - Urlaubsreif. *g*


Warum is hier in letzter Zeit eigentlich so wenig los? WoW-Bocklosigkeit?


----------



## Jester (13. April 2011)

Ach herrlich... nurnoch 3 Tage dann hab ich 2 Wochen absolut NICHTS zu tun! Ausschlafen, Sonnen, Gammeln!


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. April 2011)

Hier ist nichts los weil es hier absolut langweilig ist!
Ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. April 2011)

Hier is nix los, weil WoT release hatte ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. April 2011)

WoT?


----------



## Taramoon (13. April 2011)

woot?


----------



## ego1899 (13. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Warum is hier in letzter Zeit eigentlich so wenig los? WoW-Bocklosigkeit?



Schuldig 

naja wenn hier mehr los wär würd ich auch mehr posten, aber wenn sich das auch andere denken wären wir ja bei lachmanns erwähntem teufelskreis ^^


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Hier ist nichts los weil es hier absolut langweilig ist!


`
Und was kann man dagegen tun?

Btw. ERSTER! ;D


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich meinte Juni. Siehst du - Urlaubsreif. *g*



Ja, Juni. Da kommt natürlich der Duke


----------



## Reflox (13. April 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Dracun (13. April 2011)

Jaa da freut man sich auf derbe Machosprüche, Halbnackte Weiber und mega dicke Knarren ...das ist wie Sex,Geburtstag und Weihnachten auf einmal 


Hoooyyyy en fettes Männer Überraschungsei 

Gruezi


----------



## Sabito (13. April 2011)

Muss Morgen nicht zur Schule, weil wegen einem Busstreik die Busse ausfallen. -.- Dann kann ich ja heute noch bis zum Umfallen FF13 zocken und mich auf FF13-2 im Winter vorbereiten (Story nicht vergessen etc.). 

Edit: Bin hin und hergerissen ob ich mir nu einen Cube-PC oder ein Notebook zum zocken hole, der Cube-Pc wäre für den selben Preis wie das Notebbok Öeistungsstärker, aber das Notebook wäre einfacher zu transportieren aufgrund des "fehlenden" Monitors, hm.... ich weiß nicht xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. April 2011)

Das Notebook nützt dir nur was, wenn du öfters mal den PC mit irgendwo hin nimmst. Ich hab zb. eins, weil ich mehrmals die Woche den Wohnort wechsle, da macht ein Desktop-PC keinen Sinn. Aber bei einem Notebook kriegst du für den gleichen Preis immer weniger Leistung als bei einem Desktop.


----------



## Sabito (13. April 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob in dem Twingo meines Dads genug Platz wäre für nen Desktop, wenn wir mal wegfahren, tendiere im Moment auch eher zum Cube-PC, wegen der noch vorhandenen Transportfähigkeit, aber auch wegen der besseren Leistung.^^


----------



## Jordin (13. April 2011)

GuNa zusammen


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. April 2011)

Frauen sind manchmal seltsam.
Einerseits haben sie so manchen Mann dazu gebracht sich vom Kopf bis zu den Zehen zu rasieren, im femininen Duftgel zu baden und die Haare im Öl zu ertränken.
Andererseits rennen sie aber wieder Robbie Williams hinterher, dem die Brusthaare oben am Hals rauskommen.
Seltsam ist die Zeit schon.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. April 2011)

Servus ^^


----------



## Konov (13. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Frauen sind manchmal seltsam.
> Einerseits haben sie so manchen Mann dazu gebracht sich vom Kopf bis zu den Zehen zu rasieren, im femininen Duftgel zu baden und die Haare im Öl zu ertränken.
> Andererseits rennen sie aber wieder Robbie Williams hinterher, dem die Brusthaare oben am Hals rauskommen.
> Seltsam ist die Zeit schon.



Mach es niemals wie "die Frauen es wollen".
Denn die ändern ihre Meinung minütlich, so wie ich im Übrigen auch 

Das nennt sich dann wohl die Perfektion des Menschen. ^^


----------



## ego1899 (14. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Frauen sind manchmal seltsam.
> Einerseits haben sie so manchen Mann dazu gebracht sich vom Kopf bis zu den Zehen zu rasieren, im femininen Duftgel zu baden und die Haare im Öl zu ertränken.
> Andererseits rennen sie aber wieder Robbie Williams hinterher, dem die Brusthaare oben am Hals rauskommen.
> Seltsam ist die Zeit schon.



naja...

ich versuch das als "psycho" gerade irgendwie zu analysieren... ^^

frauen wollen halt abwechslung ;D


----------



## Konov (14. April 2011)

... ach und Grüße zur späten Stunde an die ganze Community!


----------



## Alux (14. April 2011)

Ich eröffne mal.  Huhu


----------



## Reflox (14. April 2011)

Guten Abend!


----------



## Manaori (14. April 2011)

Guten Abend!


----------



## tonygt (14. April 2011)

Abend,
wer guckt grad noch Born to Be Wild ? ^^


----------



## Dominau (14. April 2011)

Ich !


----------



## Nawato (14. April 2011)

Der Film läuft schon wieder? O.o Kam der nicht gerade erst vor n paar Wochen?


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. April 2011)

Nicht schlecht, aber wenn man den 3x geguckt hat, ist die Luft tüchtig raus.


----------



## Haxxler (14. April 2011)

Oh, hell yeah!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aZJ6tRMNGG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (15. April 2011)

dub di dub, Guten Abend allerseits D:


Schon alle in der Heia ? :O


----------



## Raffzahl (15. April 2011)

Guten Abend!

Gerade von der Klassenfahrt wiedergekommen... garnicht so schlecht wie angenommen^^
War irgentwas Weltbewegendes zwischen Montag und Freitag? 
PS: Bin Weg. Nacht Leute!


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

So lasset den Nachtschwärmer wieder auferstehen!


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

Abend


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

Lachmann, Humpel, Alki, Olli und ihr komischen Gestalten, wo seeeeeid ihr


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

hm naja es is Freitagabend da is man normalerweise unterwegs


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> hm naja es is Freitagabend da is man normalerweise unterwegs



Das sind Freaks, die sind nie unterwegs  ausser Humpel, der muss irgendwo den Kapitalismus bekämpfen


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

ahh okay

was empfiehlst du gegen langeweile


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Ich grüsse euch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

Buddha du alter Untergrundrevolutionär! Lass uns ein paar Systeme zerschlagen!


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

ö.ö 

Guten Abend die Herren...


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> ö.ö
> 
> Guten Abend die Herren...



Frischfleisch! Und es spielt S4... gefällt mir


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Buddha du alter Untergrundrevolutionär! Lass uns ein paar Systeme zerschlagen!



Ostermontag siehste mich auf ner Demo^^


----------



## H2OTest (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Frischfleisch! Und es spielt S4... gefällt mir



*sabber* Fleisch ....


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ostermontag siehste mich auf ner Demo^^



Gegen die kapitalistische Ausbeutung des armen Osterhäschens weil es nichts an seinen schokoladenartigen Ebenbildern verdient!

RECHT SO! 



Edit: benehmt euch in der Anwesenheit einer Dame! Banausen! 

Mylady, ich heisse euch willkommen in dieser illustren Runde... meine Wenigkeint nennt sich Bond... James Bond...

OK TV färbt doch ab


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Frischfleisch! Und es spielt S4... gefällt mir



Frischfleisch... Bin ich hier unter Kannibalen oder wie? D: *Angst*

Und ja ich spiele S4, du auch? 

//Edit: Genau, nehmt euch ein Vorbild an Thoor, so muss ein Gentleman sein


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gegen die kapitalistische Ausbeutung des armen Osterhäschens weil es nichts an seinen schokoladenartigen Ebenbildern verdient!
> 
> RECHT SO!
> 
> ...



Eine Dame? Wo 



Auriga__ schrieb:


> Frischfleisch... Bin ich hier unter Kannibalen oder wie? D: *Angst*
> 
> Und ja ich spiele S4, du auch?



Ich spielte S4, bis level 24 Dann kam der lagg und ich konnte mit dem Ping von 20k+ Nicht mehr spielen...


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gegen die kapitalistische Ausbeutung des armen Osterhäschens weil es nichts an seinen schokoladenartigen Ebenbildern verdient!
> 
> RECHT SO!
> 
> ...



Ich guck grad V wie Vendetta


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich guck grad V wie Vendetta



Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepischer Film D: genau so wie Gran Torino oder American Histroy X!


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepischer Film D: genau so wie Gran Torino oder American Histroy X!



Es gibt extrem viele Epische Filme^^ 7 Jahre in Tibet gehört auch dazu^^


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Eine Dame? Wo
> 
> 
> 
> Ich spielte S4, bis level 24 Dann kam der lagg und ich konnte mit dem Ping von 20k+ Nicht mehr spielen...



ANWESEND!!   



Lol... Nja typisch für die billigen Alaplaya Server... Wobei ich muss sagen mittlerweile hat sich das wieder n bisschen gebessert...
Warst du OS'ler? ^-^


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> ANWESEND!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfff Damen^^ Völlig überbewertet


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

1. Frage was ist S4?
2. Frage warum ist die Anwesenheit einer Frau so besonders für euch?


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> 2. Frage warum ist die Anwesenheit einer Frau so besonders für euch?



Weil sie sonst nie Frauen zu Gesicht bekommen....


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> 1. Frage was ist S4?
> 2. Frage warum ist die Anwesenheit einer Frau so besonders für euch?



Die 2te Frage stell ich mich auch. Vielleicht ist gerade zuviel Testosteron im Spiel^^


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> ANWESEND!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war einigermasen begabt mit dem Plasmasword, aber mit der RailGun war ich noch begabter ._. 

&#8364;: Ach ja die Gute alte Zeit... mitten im lauf alle weg gesnipert und die ganzen noobs im Td match auf Stadion 2 mit der Anchor... instand down


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TyfxhUtTWJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil sie sonst nie Frauen zu Gesicht bekommen....



Ich verkneife mir jetzt jeglichen Kommentar dazu.

@Sean: kennste Romperstomper, Oi!Warning und Combat16? müssen auch epische FIlme sein.... D:


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> 1. Frage was ist S4?
> 2. Frage warum ist die Anwesenheit einer Frau so besonders für euch?



1. S4 is ein Third Person Shooter Game von Alaplaya. Is im Grunde ganz witzig aber an CoD und Co. kommts nich wirklich ran...

2. Also wenn ich mir den Kommentar von seanbuddha anseh dann isses nix besonderes... xD

@Petersburg: Railgun-user! High five!  

//Edit: jaaaa xD Die Anchor Noobs sind sowieso die grössten Opfers  Aber ich muss wieder n bisschen mehr zocken, ich treff nimmer so viel wie früher .___.'


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> 1. S4 is ein Third Person Shooter Game von Alaplaya. Is im Grunde ganz witzig aber an CoD und Co. kommts nich wirklich ran...
> 
> 2. Also wenn ich mir den Kommentar von seanbuddha anseh dann isses nix besonderes... xD
> 
> @Petersburg: Railgun-user! High five!



Oder die Leute mit dem Plasma Sword, immer wenn die gerade angestürmt kamen - Headshot ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich verkneife mir jetzt jeglichen Kommentar dazu.
> 
> @Sean: kennste Romperstomper, Oi!Warning und Combat16? müssen auch epische FIlme sein.... D:



Kenn ich net, aber guck ich mir mal an^^ Diese Nacht ist noch lang, macht wer mit mir durch?


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

irgendwer da der CoD BO auf der xbox zockt und lust auf ein paar runden TDM hat?


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Oder die Leute mit dem Plasma Sword, immer wenn die gerade angestürmt kamen - Headshot ._.



Ja, vorallem wenn sie Stunnen oder Dashen... 
Aber was ich persönlich noch witzig finde, wenn dir die andern mit einem Bann drohen weil man angeblich Aimbot anhat (was man aber garnicht hat)    
eigentlich isses ja dann schon fast ein Kompliment xD


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Ja, vorallem wenn sie Stunnen oder Dashen...
> Aber was ich persönlich noch witzig finde, wenn dir die andern mit einem Bann drohen weil man angeblich Aimbot anhat (was man aber garnicht hat)
> eigentlich isses ja dann schon fast ein Kompliment xD



Ich habe 1 Stunde mit Aimbot gespielt, immer nur daneben geschossen - Das war sowas von nervig, da verlass ich mich doch lieber auf meinen Skill. 
Manchmal hab ich mich auch echt gefragt, wie man nur auf diese geniale Idee kommen kann, Plasma Sword zu benutzen, wenn man doch weis dass ein Sniper gerade bei der arbeit ist


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2011)

Remember, Remember
the 5th of November.


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich habe 1 Stunde mit Aimbot gespielt, immer nur daneben geschossen - Das war sowas von nervig, da verlass ich mich doch lieber auf meinen Skill.
> Manchmal hab ich mich auch echt gefragt, wie man nur auf diese geniale Idee kommen kann, Plasma Sword zu benutzen, wenn man doch weis dass ein Sniper gerade bei der arbeit ist



Naja ok mit PS is man eigentlich relativ wendig, bei solchen Gegnern die dann dabei immer Bunny-Hop machen hab ich noch recht Mühe...

//Shame on you! D: Wie kann man nur mit Aimbot nix treffen? xD


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Remember, Remember
> the 5th of November.



Remember Remember


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Naja ok mit PS is man eigentlich relativ wendig, bei solchen Gegnern die dann dabei immer Bunny-Hop machen hab ich noch recht Mühe...
> 
> //Shame on you! D: Wie kann man nur mit Aimbot nix treffen? xD



Ich bin eben ohne einfach besser. Was aber echt gernervt hat, ich hatte immer zu wenig Pen und wollte zuviele Klamotten kaufen :S


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2011)

der Film ist großartig auch wenn ich ihn jetzt schon zum 10ten mal gucke :3


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich verkneife mir jetzt jeglichen Kommentar dazu.



Dann scheint es ja zu stimmen


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=wBadSmt2CIY[/youtube]

Epische Szene!

@Razyl:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwExFlw5yzs[/youtube]


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich bin eben ohne einfach besser. Was aber echt gernervt hat, ich hatte immer zu wenig Pen und wollte zuviele Klamotten kaufen :S



Ach jaa.. Die ewigen PEN Probleme... Hab ich momentan zum Glück noch nicht... xD
Wenn ich kein PEN mehr hab und nurnoch Trainings-Weapons dann mach ich mir immer nen neuen Acc.
Diesesmal wärs dann YazzMe v.5.0


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> @Razyl:
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=lwExFlw5yzs[/youtube]



Das kann man eigentlich immer zu Razyl sagen^^


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das kann man eigentlich immer zu Razyl sagen^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iz1BY3TVomI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Ach jaa.. Die ewigen PEN Probleme... Hab ich momentan zum Glück noch nicht... xD
> Wenn ich kein PEN mehr hab und nurnoch Trainings-Weapons dann mach ich mir immer nen neuen Acc.
> Diesesmal wärs dann YazzMe v.5.0



So kann man es natürlich auch machen


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

Der war jetzt episch.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Razyl wird unsere Fehde niemals enden?



























Hoffentlich


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

Habt euch lieb.

Wer jetzt den TV Total Nippel postet ist doof. 

















Hoffentlich 
[/quote]


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> So kann man es natürlich auch machen



Jaja sicher doch. Als Startkapital 30k PEN und für die Aufwärmrunde müssen ein paar Rookies und Beginners hinhalten.    




Thoor schrieb:


> Der war jetzt episch.



Na klar doch. ;P


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Habt euch lieb.
> 
> Wer jetzt den TV Total Nippel postet ist doof.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Wie die Chinesen, du kopierst alles


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Jaja sicher doch. Als Startkapital 30k PEN und für die Aufwärmrunde müssen ein paar Rookies und Beginners hinhalten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre doch genial, wenn man Pen verschicken könnte ._.


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Razyl wird unsere Fehde niemals enden?



Ich mag halt keine Pseudo-Aufständischen, vor allem mit Anonymous-Andeutungen :>


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wäre doch genial, wenn man Pen verschicken könnte ._.



Och ne. Das wär ne blöde Idee.. Dann gäbe es ja nebst den Flamern und Full Prem Bobs noch Bettler D:


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag halt keine Pseudo-Aufständischen, vor allem mit Anonymous-Andeutungen :>



Anons are the best! 
We are Legion...


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Anons are the best!
> We are Legion...



Nicht mit solchen Methoden.


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

Ihr seid doch alles Internetpiraten!

Nichtwahr Auriga__

Insider sind toll


----------



## Taramoon (15. April 2011)

*Säbel und Augenklappen verteil"


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alles Internetpiraten!
> 
> Nichtwahr Auriga__
> 
> Insider sind toll



ARRRR! Wie du Recht hast du Leichtmatrose!


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Och ne. Das wär ne blöde Idee.. Dann gäbe es ja nebst den Flamern und Full Prem Bobs noch Bettler D:



Ich habe mir geschworen, irgendwann wenn ich n bissel Geld über hab, werde ich mir Full Prem kaufen und es denen heimzahlen


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> ARRRR! Wie du Recht hast du Leichtmatrose!



Wer ist denn der Captn. auf diesem Failb00t voller Irre hier?

Vote 4 Lachi


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich habe mir geschworen, irgendwann wenn ich n bissel Geld über hab, werde ich mir Full Prem kaufen und es denen heimzahlen



Omg VERRÄTER! D:
Dann komm ich dich mit meiner Pen-Rail pwnen!


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wer ist denn der Captn. auf diesem Failb00t voller Irre hier?
> 
> Vote 4 Lachi



Nee Lachi wird überbewertet! Ich bin viel besser geeignet. 



Auriga__ schrieb:


> Omg VERRÄTER! D:
> Dann komm ich dich mit meiner Pen-Rail pwnen!



Haha das will ich sehen mit meiner +4 Rail, Alles auf Deff & Hp skill


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nee Lachi wird überbewertet! Ich bin viel besser geeignet.



Du bist ein NICHTS  

Lachi ist wie Whitebeard und du einer der Kanonenfuttermarinesoldaten


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du bist ein NICHTS
> 
> Lachi ist wie Whitebeard und du einer der Kanonenfuttermarinesoldaten



Ich bin ein GOTT. Lachi ist nichts im vergleich zu mir


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nee Lachi wird überbewertet! Ich bin viel besser geeignet.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha das will ich sehen mit meiner +4 Rail, Alles auf Deff & Hp skill



...Not 

Ne das hab ich auch schonmal geschafft. xD Und Notlösung: Dauerstun


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich bin ein GOTT. Lachi ist nichts im vergleich zu mir



Lachi ist der Göttervater

PWND


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> ...Not
> 
> Ne das hab ich auch schonmal geschafft. xD Und Notlösung: Dauerstun



Kein Stun kann mich aufhalten! 



Thoor schrieb:


> Lachi ist der Göttervater
> 
> PWND



Dann soll er doch kommen und zeigen, wie mächtig er wirklich ist!


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Kein Stun kann mich aufhalten!



Oh doch, meiner kann das! >:3


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht mit solchen Methoden.



Irgendwann muss es Krieg geben. Die Arbeiter werden sich gegen die Reichen erheben.


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Irgendwann muss es Krieg geben. Die Arbeiter werden sich gegen die Reichen erheben.



Und ich erhebe mich gegen alle, und vernichte die Welt. What else?


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Irgendwann muss es Krieg geben. Die Arbeiter werden sich gegen die Reichen erheben.



Dir ist schon klar das es absolut lächerlich ist solchen Stuss in nem MMORPG Forum zu verzapfen? Was laberst du bitte für ne Scheisse von wegen "Krieg geben"... Mein Gott Junge, hast du einen an der Klatsche oder was? Du lebst in nem WOHLSTANDSLAND sei gefälligst dankbar und stell dich nicht auf die gleiche Stufe mit Leute die wirklich unter den Oberen leiden.... Ich bin ja auch der Meinung man muss sich nicht alles gefallen lassen... aber dir gehts hier wohl so gut wie in keinem anderen Land also laber einfach keine Grütze von wegen "ich werde unterdrückt, ich erhebe mich..." mein Gott....

Ne sorry aber solches beschissenes pubertäres Gelaber mit irgendwelchen hohlen Parolen und Phrasen die man in seinem Wahn aus google kopiert geht mir auf den Sack... du hast keine Ahnung wie gut es dir geht also halt einfach den Rand und sei dankbar.

ne echt irgendwann ist mal gut!


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das es absolut lächerlich ist solchen Stuss in nem MMORPG Forum zu verzapfen? Was laberst du bitte für ne Scheisse von wegen "Krieg geben"... Mein Gott Junge, hast du einen an der Klatsche oder was? Du lebst in nem WOHLSTANDSLAND sei gefälligst dankbar und stell dich nicht auf die gleiche Stufe mit Leute die wirklich unter den Oberen leiden.... Ich bin ja auch der Meinung man muss sich nicht alles gefallen lassen... aber dir gehts hier wohl so gut wie in keinem anderen Land also laber einfach keine Grütze von wegen "ich werde unterdrückt, ich erhebe mich..." mein Gott....
> 
> Ne sorry aber solches beschissenes pubertäres Gelaber mit irgendwelchen hohlen Parolen und Phrasen die man in seinem Wahn aus google kopiert geht mir auf den Sack... du hast keine Ahnung wie gut es dir geht also halt einfach den Rand und sei dankbar.
> 
> ne echt irgendwann ist mal gut!



^^ Ich sage nur die Wahrheit^^ Irgendwann sterben wir eh alle, so ist das Leben.


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ^^ Ich sage nur die Wahrheit^^ Irgendwann sterben wir eh alle, so ist das Leben.



Ist gut Junge... solche Leute wie dich sollte man einfach mal eine Woche lang in einem Land zurücklassen das wirklich ausgebeutet wird, wo die Menschenrechte mit den Füssen getreten werden und auf den Menschen als einzelnen gespuckt wird... das würde viel mehr bringen als solche Pseudo Psycho Therapien...

Mir geht echt gleich die Hutschnur hoch...


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

Es liegt ein Flamewar in der Luft.


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Es liegt ein Flamewar in der Luft.



Es liegt Wut, Hass und Zerstörung in der Luft!

Die Menschehit halt!


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Es liegt ein Flamewar in der Luft.



Ich behalte mich eher jetzt Bedeckt. Ich möchte nicht das es hier ausatet.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. April 2011)

Nabend.
Also fussball wird zum ballet und es gibt wieder tomatenschirris ihr könnt schreiben was ihr wollt um mich fertig machen aber es ist so,fussball wird zu weisch hallo da trifft mal ein spieler den anderen heult sich beim schieri die augen aus und gelb oder direkt rot war fussballer wurde wegen eines fussproblems rausgenommen das hat mich rausgekegelt hat für immer (ja spreche von spiel 1bundesliga von heute) Thx an den schirri n1 für den tot an gladbach.


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich behalte mich eher jetzt Bedeckt. Ich möchte nicht das es hier ausatet.



Also ich fänds witzig! Los Seanbuddah! Seanbuddah! Seanbuddah! Seanbuddah!


----------



## Sabito (15. April 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Nabend.
> Also fussball wird zum ballet und es gibt wieder tomatenschirris ihr könnt schreiben was ihr wollt um mich fertig machen aber es ist so,fussball wird zu weisch hallo da trifft mal ein spieler den anderen heult sich beim schieri die augen aus und gelb oder direkt rot war fussballer wurde wegen eines fussproblems rausgenommen das hat mich rausgekegelt hat für immer (ja spreche von spiel 1bundesliga von heute) Thx an den schirri n1 für den tot an gladbach.




Satzzeichen,bitte Satzzeichen, BITTE! Das lässt sich ja grausam lesen, wenigstens Kommas.


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Also ich fänds witzig! Los Seanbuddah! Seanbuddah! Seanbuddah! Seanbuddah!



Nichtlustig.de... =/


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Nichtlustig.de... =/



Nichtlustig ist lustig.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Also ich fänds witzig! Los Seanbuddah! Seanbuddah! Seanbuddah! Seanbuddah!



Schweigt


----------



## ego1899 (15. April 2011)

Ist hier etwa Weibsvolk anwesend?! xD

(War jetzt meine erste Assoziation ^^)


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ist hier etwa Weibsvolk anwesend?! xD



..Weibs.... >_<
Zwing mich nicht dazu meine Pumpgun zu benutzen -.-*


----------



## Raffzahl (15. April 2011)

Guten Abend Leute.


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> ..Weibs.... >_<
> Zwing mich nicht dazu meine Pumpgun zu benutzen -.-*



AK?


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ist hier etwa Weibsvolk anwesend?! xD
> 
> (War jetzt meine erste Assoziation ^^)


ER HAT JEHOVA GESAGT!


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Irgendwann muss es Krieg geben. Die Arbeiter werden sich gegen die Reichen erheben.



Nicht mit illegalen Mitteln :>


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> AK?



Die knallt nich so schön im Nahkampf wie die Pumpgun


----------



## Sabito (15. April 2011)

Ich glaube ich sollte die Schusswaffen wegschließen, damit das hier nicht im Massaker endet oder ich schließe sie nicht weg, hole mir Popcorn, Cola, einen gemütlichen Sessel und sehe mir die Show an.^^


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich sollte die Schusswaffen wegschließen, damit das hier nicht im Massaker endet oder ich schließe sie nicht weg, hole mir Popcorn, Cola, einen gemütlichen Sessel und sehe mir die Show an.^^



Ich bin für den 2ten Vorschlag... *hust*


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Die knallt nich so schön im Nahkampf wie die Pumpgun



aber wenn dann bitte schon SPAS 12 Dragon´s Breath


----------



## Thoor (15. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Ich bin für den 2ten Vorschlag... *hust*



Würdest du mich auch über den Haufen ballern?  

(stell dir vor ich stehe vor dir mit nem Blümchen in der Hand und Hundeblick!  )


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2011)

Sean biste am ersten Mai in Berlin ?


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> aber wenn dann bitte schon SPAS 12 Dragon´s Breath



Au ja. Auf jeden Fall! 




Thoor schrieb:


> Würdest du mich auch über den Haufen ballern?
> 
> (stell dir vor ich stehe vor dir mit nem Blümchen in der Hand und Hundeblick!  )



Neein du bist ne Ausnahme, stell dich einfach hinter mich, ich regel das schon.   
(lol langsam aber sicher übertreib ich... xD)


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Sean biste am ersten Mai in Berlin ?



Bin noch nciht sicher.


----------



## Ykon (15. April 2011)

Ich hab mir grad alles bisschen durchgelesen und muss im Allgemeinen Thoor zustimmen :>


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Neein du bist ne Ausnahme, stell dich einfach hinter mich, ich regel das schon.
> (lol langsam aber sicher übertreib ich... xD)



Vorsicht vielleicht ist er Schurke


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Vorsicht vielleicht ist er Schurke



Nene, der is lieb... Ich kenn den xD


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bin noch nciht sicher.



ich glaub ,ich mach mir da nen chilligen mit ein paar Kollegen


----------



## Sabito (15. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> aber wenn dann bitte schon SPAS 12 Dragon´s Breath




Ich wäre ja eher für ein Katana oder so, ist nicht für weitere Distanzen zu gebrauchen, leider, zur Not wirft man es halt.^^


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Würdest du mich auch über den Haufen ballern?
> 
> (stell dir vor ich stehe vor dir mit nem Blümchen in der Hand und Hundeblick!  )



Vor ihr bauchst du keine angst zu haben, aber vor mir!


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Vor ihr bauchst du keine angst zu haben, aber vor mir!



Jaha - und du solltest vor mir Angst haben Freundchen... O_ô


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja eher für ein Katana oder so, ist nicht für weitere Distanzen zu gebrauchen, leider, zur Not wirft man es halt.^^



also im Nahkampf würd ich eher 2 Kurzschwerter oder einen Anderthalbhänder bevorzugen, wobei ne Versteckte Klinge auch nice wäre^^


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> also im Nahkampf würd ich eher 2 Kurzschwerter oder einen Anderthalbhänder bevorzugen, wobei ne Versteckte Klinge auch nice wäre^^



Assasins Creed lässt grüssen


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Jaha - und du solltest vor mir Angst haben Freundchen... O_ô



*holt die Sense* Das werden wir sehen


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *holt die Sense* Das werden wir sehen



ich zieh mit dir mit in den Kampf *Motorsäge anwirf*


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *holt die Sense* Das werden wir sehen



Ich hab immernoch meine super tolle PEN Rail die total skilled is und so~


----------



## Sabito (15. April 2011)

Oder Assasins Creed: Brotherhodd-Style, Zweihandschwert werfen, laufe bei ACh immer mit Zweihandwaffen rum, weil das eigentlich die geilsten "Distanzwaffen" nach der Armbrust.^^


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Oder Assasins Creed: Brotherhodd-Style, Zweihandschwert werfen, laufe bei ACh immer mit Zweihandwaffen rum, weil das eigentlich die geilsten "Distanzwaffen" nach der Armbrust.^^



jo so sind sie cool einsetzbar aber im Nahkampf is mir der Kampfstil mit 2H Waffen zu barbarisch da bevorzug ich lieber ne 1H Waffe und mach dann lässige Schwert/Pistolenkombos


----------



## Sabito (15. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> [...]1H Waffe und mach dann lässige Schwert/Pistolenkombos




Ihhhhhhhhhh..... Faustkampf rules! Im 15 gegen 1 ist Faustkampf und versteckte Klinge die beste Waffe.^^


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Ich hab immernoch meine super tolle PEN Rail die total skilled is und so~



Das erinnert jetzt irgendwie hierdran
 [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=RslKYAt3K1c[/youtube]


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

jo ich renn auch gern so durch die Welt zieh mir so viele Wachen wie nur geht zusammen und dann gibts nen ordentlichen Kampf^^


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Einfach nur PewPew reicht


----------



## Sabito (15. April 2011)

Habe vorhin 15 gegen 1 mit Faustkampf, kaputter Rüstung und einem Leben gemacht und gewonnen.^^


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Das erinnert jetzt irgendwie hierdran
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=RslKYAt3K1c[/youtube]




BOHA du kennst den auch? *___*
Das ist neben Munto mein absoluter lieblings OVA... Sooo genial gezeichnet. *q*


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> BOHA du kennst den auch? *___*
> Das ist neben Munto mein absoluter lieblings OVA... Sooo genial gezeichnet. *q*



Unglaublich, ich dacht ich wäre der einigste der den Anime mag ._.


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Unglaublich, ich dacht ich wäre der einigste der den Anime mag ._.



Neee - ich finde die unbekanntesten Animes sind meistens die besten Animes. Is echt so. Hab schon einiges gesehen, aber Black Rock Shooter sticht einfach aus der Menge heraus.


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

So ich bin mal weg muss noch Schlaf nachholen.. *grml*nie wieder geh ich donnertags saufen*grml*

Also bis morgen und noch viel Spaß beim diskutieren


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Was macht ihr grad so?


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was macht ihr grad so?



Meine Weltherrschaft planen.


----------



## Sabito (15. April 2011)

Three Kings sehen auf Pro7, sonst ist nichts los bei mir.


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was macht ihr grad so?



Kartoffeln sammeln


----------



## Sabito (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Meine Weltherrschaft planen.



DEINE Weltherrschaft? Ich erobere die doch schon!^^


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was macht ihr grad so?




Pilze züchten... *awesome*


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Machen wir eine Weltherrschaft zu dritt?


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> DEINE Weltherrschaft? Ich erobere die doch schon!^^



Haha, natürlich... wir sehen uns noch


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Habt ihr mal den Zombie Survival Guide gelesen?


----------



## Sabito (15. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Machen wir eine Weltherrschaft zu dritt?




Klasse Idee, wenn wir uns einig werden, was dann immer passieren soll.^^


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Klasse Idee, wenn wir uns einig werden, was dann immer passieren soll.^^



Als erstes mal höhere Reichensteuer^^


----------



## Sabito (15. April 2011)

Bis jetzt haben wir doch erst den deutschen Staat uns unter den Nagel gerisssen, nachdem wir also mit der höheren Reichsteuer Geld eingenommen haben, finanzieren wir eine Armee, oder forshcen nach moderneren Waffen udn erklären den anderen Ländern einzeln dne Krieg, oder wie?^^


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2011)

1. höhere Reichensteuer
2. ???
3. Profit


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Als erstes mal höhere Reichensteuer^^



Ja, die Reichen sind sooo böse. Wie können sie nur so viel Geld haben...


----------



## Sabito (15. April 2011)

Warum erhöhen wir nicht gleich alle Steuern und beuten das Volk aus, übrigens unser Geschichtsleher hat und einen Leitfaden zur Hand gegeben, wie man Diktator wird, alleridngs ist der etwas veraltet.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, die Reichen sind sooo böse. Wie können sie nur so viel Geld haben...



...


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ...



Flamewar inc.


----------



## Sabito (15. April 2011)

So ich hole mir was zu trinken, bevor wir Diktatoren auf die Idee kommen die Preise dafür zu erhöhen.


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> So ich hole mir was zu trinken, bevor wir Diktatoren auf die Idee kommen die Preise dafür zu erhöhen.



try harder


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> So ich hole mir was zu trinken, bevor wir Diktatoren auf die Idee kommen die Preise dafür zu erhöhen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Ich werde nur Alkopops höher besteuern. Sowie alle Mixgetränke um 200% Teurer machen.


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich werde nur Alkopops höher besteuern. Sowie alle Mixgetränke um 200% Teurer machen.



dann trink ich halt pures Zeug :>


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Pwned 

//Edit: ich mach mit! xD


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Ich guck gerade " Anleitung zur Sexuellen Unzufriedenheit" Einfach nur genial


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich guck gerade " Anleitung zur Sexuellen Unzufriedenheit" Einfach nur genial



Wieso sollte man das wollen ?


----------



## Sabito (15. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dann trink ich halt pures Zeug :>



Wir legalisieren alle Drogen und erhöhen im Gegenzug die Preise um 900%, dann gibt es keinen Drogenschmuggel mehr, wiel man ja eh alleslegal kaufen kann..... Fail, die Schmuggler verkaufens billiger, ist ja Mist. -.-


----------



## Petersburg (15. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Pwned
> 
> //Edit: ich mach mit! xD



Pff beherrscht ihr ruhig eure Welt, ich übernehme nun das Universum!


----------



## Sabito (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Pff beherrscht ihr ruhig eure Welt, ich übernehme nun das Universum!



Ich werde Gott und stehe damit überallem, hm..... ne zu viel Arbeit, doch lieber nur die Welt.


----------



## Auriga__ (15. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Pff beherrscht ihr ruhig eure Welt, ich übernehme nun das Universum!



Aber das gehört doch schon mir... Q_Q


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> -.-



dann brenn ich mir das halt selber :3
macht mein vater jetzt doch auch schon :3


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dann brenn ich mir das halt selber :3
> macht mein vater jetzt doch auch schon :3



Gut zu Wissen ^^
Was brenntn der so?


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gut zu Wissen ^^
> Was brenntn der so?



Obstbränder & er braut sein eigenes Bier :3


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Obstbränder & er braut sein eigenes Bier :3



Musster nur aufpassen das der Hefeansatz fürs Bier nit schlimmelt^^ Kumpel ist das passiert is widerlich^^


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Aber das gehört doch schon mir... Q_Q



Es gehört uns o.o wir bilden es nach unseren Vorstellungen t.t


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Unser Staat wir nach unseren Zielen auferstehen und erstarken muhahahahaaa


----------



## Petersburg (16. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Aber das gehört doch schon mir... Q_Q



Dann werde ich dir die Herrschaft aus deinen kalten, toten Händen reissen! Muhahahahahahaha!


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Unser Staat wir nach unseren Zielen auferstehen und erstarken muhahahahaaa




Jenau und dann erobern wir das Universum und stürzen Petersburg.^^


----------



## Tabuno (16. April 2011)

hat jemand zufällig ahnung von own3d streams und kann mir sagen warum meiner nicht mehr online geht? das ist seit den letzten ganzen patches so.. -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Jenau und dann erobern wir das Universum und stürzen Petersburg.^^



In Russland oder den Buffeduser^^


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Sowohl als auch.^^


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dann werde ich dir die Herrschaft aus deinen kalten, toten Händen reissen! Muhahahahahahaha!



Nagut, dann wird dich meine Reinkarnation heimsuchen kommen und dich einen grausamen Tod sterben lassen.
(Lol war das Deutsch? es is zu spät für mich um intelligente Sätze zu bilden. xD)


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2011)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hat jemand zufällig ahnung von own3d streams und kann mir sagen warum meiner nicht mehr online geht? das ist seit den letzten ganzen patches so.. -.-



Eh, haben die kein eigenes Forum? Also die Website?


----------



## Tabuno (16. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eh, haben die kein eigenes Forum? Also die Website?


naja ich hab auf deren blog geschaut aber da stand nichts über diesen fehler und über google find ich auch nichts.


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dann werde ich dir die Herrschaft aus deinen kalten, toten Händen reissen! Muhahahahahahaha!



Wenn du sie anfasst hau ich dich zu ner kleinen, schleimigen Masse Ò.Ó


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2011)

Tabuno schrieb:


> naja ich hab auf deren blog geschaut aber da stand nichts über diesen fehler und über google find ich auch nichts.



Dann frag unser mächtiges Technik-Forum \o/ Da wird dir eher geholfen als in diesem... verlausten Thread hier


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wenn du sie anfasst hau ich dich zu ner kleinen, schleimigen Masse Ò.Ó



Uhhhh <3
ich hab nen Beschützer :3


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wenn du sie anfasst hau ich dich zu ner kleinen, schleimigen Masse Ò.Ó



/support


----------



## Tabuno (16. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann frag unser mächtiges Technik-Forum \o/ Da wird dir eher geholfen als in diesem... verlausten Thread hier



gesagt, getan.. naja wenigstens endlich ferien.. =)


----------



## Dominau (16. April 2011)

ahoi an alle schwärmer


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> ahoi an alle schwärmer



la la laaaaa la


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> la la laaaaa la






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2011)

Tabuno schrieb:


> gesagt, getan.. naja wenigstens endlich ferien.. =)



Ferien...

zwei Wochen pure Abitur-Vorbereitung D:


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Wir (ich und seanbuddha) übernehmen die Welt, erobern das Universum und überreichen es als Zeichen des Friedens an Auriga_.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YF4S3Lli6pM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das meint ich^^


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wir (ich und seanbuddha) übernehmen die Welt, erobern das Universum und überreichen es als Zeichen des Friedens an Auriga_.



Der Esel nennt sich immer zuerst D:


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Mist, Mist, Mist. Da falle ich immer wieder drauf rein.


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich liebe dieses Opening <3
Ich kann die Hälfte noch aufm Klavier, den Mittelteil hab ich vergessen


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

Auriga_ und ich errichten gemeinsam ein Universum in dem Chaos, Tod und pinke Plüschteddys herrschen.

IHR SEID ALLE DES TODES!!!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Mist, Mist, Mist. Da falle ich immer wieder drauf rein.



Worauf?


----------



## Tabuno (16. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ferien...
> 
> zwei Wochen pure Abitur-Vorbereitung D:


und ich treffe msa-vorbereitungen *huuuuuuust*


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Auriga_ und ich errichten gemeinsam ein Universum in dem Chaos, Tod und pinke Plüschteddys herrschen.
> 
> IHR SEID ALLE DES TODES!!!!!



MUHAHAHAHAHAAAA! Da habt ihrs! xD


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2011)

Tabuno schrieb:


> und ich treffe msa-vorbereitungen *huuuuuuust*



Haager Minderjährigenschutzabkommen? D:


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Worauf?



Seine Mutter kommt ins Zimmer ,bildet mit den Fingern ein Loch sagt ; "guck mal" ,er guckt & bekommt dann einen dicken Box auf den Oberarm.


----------



## Dominau (16. April 2011)

Verdammt. Ich bin es nicht mehr gewohnt das der nachtschwärmer so zugespammt wird :<
Elfenlied ist toll!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> MUHAHAHAHAHAAAA! Da habt ihrs! xD



Ich werde eine Gegenarmee errichten, die gesinnt ist dem Tod entgegenzutreten mit dem Segen Tyrs


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich werde eine Gegenarmee errichten, die gesinnt ist dem Tod entgegenzutreten mit dem Segen Tyrs



Tyr ist ne Pfeife, den hab ich vor Monaten schon auf die Bretter geschickt.


----------



## Tabuno (16. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haager Minderjährigenschutzabkommen? D:


Mittlerer Schulabschluss, absoluter Schwachsinn....


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Worauf?


 Darauf, das man eigentlich, wenn man Personen aufzählt, sich selber nicht als erstes nennt.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Tyr ist ne Pfeife, den hab ich vor Monaten schon auf die Bretter geschickt.



Dir ist klar das das Blasphemie ist? *Flamewar incoming*


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Verdammt. Ich bin es nicht mehr gewohnt das der nachtschwärmer so zugespammt wird :<
> Elfenlied ist toll!



Word! *_*




seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich werde eine Gegenarmee errichten, die gesinnt ist dem Tod entgegenzutreten mit dem Segen Tyrs



Haha klaar.  Und wovon träumste nachts? xD


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

sean und ich werden euch shcon zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt! Wir werden euch fertig machen!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Word! *_*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hätte das Zeug dazu^^


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Haha klaar.  Und wovon träumste nachts? xD



Er träumt von Tyr in Lederunterwäsche der aus einer gigantischen Geburtstagstorte auftaucht und ihn mit der Peitsche züchtigt

btw

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NisCkxU544c[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Er träumt von Tyr in Lederunterwäsche der aus einer gigantischen Geburtstagstorte auftaucht und ihn mit der Peitsche züchtigt
> 
> btw
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=NisCkxU544c[/youtube]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw: Ist dein Problem wenn du die Götter erzürnst^^


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

Ich bin der Gott des Todes, des Lebens, des Zwischenweltlichen, des Hasses, der Liebe, des Krieges, des Friedens, der Natur und der pinken Teddys.

Edit: ZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM wie gehts der Wuschelmähne


----------



## Dropz (16. April 2011)

möööööööööööööööööööp 17!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> möööööööööööööööööööp 17!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



NACKTE FRISÖSEN!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Not sure...if troll?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Not sure...if troll?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



What the....?


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

muss mir mal ein neues Headset zulegen, habe ein Headset bei dem geht der Kopfhöhren net aber das Mikro und ich habe Kopfhörer, bei dem die eine Seite nkaputt ist.^^


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> What the....?



Ein Brennender Spiderman mit einem Sombrero der Jesus vom Einrad Boxt...was will man mehr?


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2011)

DIE Musiksensation des Jahres - Jetzt auch im Nachtschwärmer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD2LRROpph0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ein Brennender Spiderman mit einem Sombrero der Jesus vom Einrad Boxt...was will man mehr?



Lolitas, Nazi Roboter, Brennende Schlösser, AK47 und ne Prise Sex.

SUCKER PUNCH!

Sie selbst ist 16, ihre "Freunde" haben nen Mercedes aber sie darf nicht mitfahren.

Jetz raff ich die Bilder mit der ollen wenigstens


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lolitas, Nazi Roboter, Brennende Schlösser, AK47 und ne Prise Sex.
> 
> SUCKER PUNCH!



Sucker Punch sucks... o_O''


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> DIE Musiksensation des Jahres - Jetzt auch im Nachtschwärmer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Sucker Punch sucks... o_O''



Aber, Aber, Aber AK47, Lolitas


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Aber, Aber, Aber AK47, Lolitas



Lolitas sind fürn Arsch^^


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Merke gerade, der Kopfhörer ist so laut, den brauch eich nicht mal aufsetzen, kann ihn mir um den Hals hängen und Fernseh gucken und höre die Musik immernoch.^^


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Lolitas sind fürn Arsch^^



Das ist jetzt zweideutig.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2011)

Gestern war Donnerstag. Heute ist Freitag. Morgen ist Samstag und darauf folgt Sonntag.

So viel Wissen in einem Lied *-*


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt zweideutig.



Ja um 1000 Ecken Zweideutig. Höhöhö


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ja um 1000 Ecken Zweideutig. Höhöhö



Ok, für mich ists eindeutig ;E


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2011)

Und gleich noch den zweiten Hit hinterher werfen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7DwT_2QQU64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hach, es ist immer schön, dass manche Produzenten auch an die musikalische Zukunft denken =)


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gestern war Donnerstag. Heute ist Freitag. Morgen ist Samstag und darauf folgt Sonntag.
> 
> So viel Wissen in einem Lied *-*



Da könnten sich Bach, Goethe, Viwaldi und Shakespeare noch ne Schneide von abschneiden wa


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und gleich noch den zweiten Hit hinterher werfen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und gleich noch den zweiten Hit hinterher werfen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und gleich noch den zweiten Hit hinterher werfen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[Youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=HQ0DSJSZ1zo[/youtube]


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2011)

"I see: Hannah Montana is wearing MY Jeans" *-*


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> "I see: Hannah Montana is wearing MY Jeans" *-*



Sagmal Razyl...warst du auf dem Hirnsaugerplaneten?


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2011)

Einen hab ich noch! Einen hab ich noch!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RsiRwvGQn_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Achtet mal bitte auf die Rap-Passagen und wie wunderbar da Klischees in allen DREI Liedern erfüllt werden


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> "I see: Hannah Montana is wearing MY Jeans" *-*



"I See Toifel is wearin my Doc Martens!" *-*


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2011)

Ich musste nach meinem Kommentar erstmal duschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was heißt hier eigentlich Wuschelmähne?


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich musste nach meinem Kommentar erstmal duschen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einmal im Jahr muss das schliesslich sein wa! D:

na komm ich mein das Frettchen da auf deinem Kopf


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich musste nach meinem Kommentar erstmal duschen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du kommst noch zum Duschen bei deinem stressigen Job?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich musste nach meinem Kommentar erstmal duschen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ichdenke da du lange Haare hast...wie ich


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ichdenke da du lange Haare hast...wie ich



Hippie Gesocks, alles Hippie Gesocks! DDDDDDDDDD:


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hippie Gesocks, alles Hippie Gesocks! DDDDDDDDDD:







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TC3LryTjYqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Ich überlege doch gerade ernsthaft ob ich neben meinen dicken Wälzern von Fantasyromanen, auch noch mit Mangas und Anime anfange. Mensch was so ein engepenntes Gehirn auf Ideen kommt.^^


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich überlege doch gerade ernsthaft ob ich neben meinen dicken Wälzern von Fantasyromanen, auch noch mit Mangas und Anime anfange. Mensch was so ein engepenntes Gehirn auf Ideen kommt.^^



Gute Idee! Mangas lohnen sich immer!


----------



## Dropz (16. April 2011)

Akazitaz hürt sich lecker an


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich überlege doch gerade ernsthaft ob ich neben meinen dicken Wälzern von Fantasyromanen, auch noch mit Mangas und Anime anfange. Mensch was so ein engepenntes Gehirn auf Ideen kommt.^^



Hol dir den Zombie Survival Guide!


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0eJwR16xhc[/youtube]

Oldscool is always cool 

btw livestream von der fast five premiere 

*-*


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Gute Idee! Mangas lohnen sich immer!




So lange, dass das dann nicht  die Ausmaße an nimmt wie bei meinen Büchern, ich glaube bei dennen liegt der gesamte Kaufwert bei über 1400€ (rofl wenn ich so mal darüber nachdenke, was man mit dem Geld sonst kaufen könnte)


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=u0eJwR16xhc[/youtube]
> 
> Oldscool is always cool
> 
> ...



Ich kann den Text auswendig 
Toten Hosen sind einfach EPIC! Böser Wolf auch, aber nur die Live Version


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hol dir den Zombie Survival Guide!




Wenn du meinst.^^ Muss mal sehn dass ich an welche komme in der zweiten Ferien Woche.


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich kann den Text auswendig
> Toten Hosen sind einfach EPIC! Böser Wolf auch, aber nur die Live Version



Geht so... ich mag die Onkelz lieber... aber schlecht sind sie nicht


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Ich habe noch nie mitbekommen das hier so viel gepostet/gespammt wurde, in den 10sek die ich brauche um was zu schreiben schafft ihr fast ne halbeseite voll zu kloppen Oo


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Geht so... ich mag die Onkelz lieber... aber schlecht sind sie nicht



Onkelz sind nur Nazis...


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie mitbekommen das hier so viel gepostet/gespammt wurde, in den 10sek die ich brauche um was zu schreiben schafft ihr fast ne halbeseite voll zu kloppen Oo



Wir bringens aber fertig dabei keine schlimmere Rechtschreibfehler zu machen.

Rechtschreibflame is Rechtschreibflame.

@Sean: GZ damit hast du dich automatisch als intoleranten, realitätsblinden Vollhorst geoutet. Hauptsache mit der Masse schreien aber sich mal mit Fakten befassen und den Horizont zu erweitern? neeeeeeeee danke... aber du kommst dir mit deinen 17 Jahren schon vor wie der grosse Revolutionsführer der Menschheit vor.... lass dich therapieren, kann dir echt nicht schaden...


----------



## Konov (16. April 2011)

Schön euch zuzulesen 

Ich wünsche eine geruhsame Nacht.


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Soll dass heißen in dem Text waren Fehler? Boah..... wenn ja sollte mein Hirn endlich aufwachen.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wir bringens aber fertig dabei keine schlimmere Rechtschreibfehler zu machen.
> 
> Rechtschreibflame is Rechtschreibflame.
> 
> @Sean: GZ damit hast du dich automatisch als intoleranten, realitätsblinden Vollhorst geoutet. Hauptsache mit der Masse schreien aber sich mal mit Fakten befassen und den Horizont zu erweitern? neeeeeeeee danke... aber du kommst dir mit deinen 17 Jahren schon vor wie der grosse Revolutionsführer der Menschheit vor.... lass dich therapieren, kann dir echt nicht schaden...



Liegt nur daran das die Böhsen Onkelz erst Rechts waren, und als Rechts plötzlich "Out" war aufeinmal normal waren...n bissl komisch wa? Aber trotzdem machen sie ein paar gute Lieder


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

So, mir ist kalt, ich bin müde, und mein Bett macht mich grade so richtig an. ö_ö
Gute Nacht Leute, lasst das Forum noch ganz und so.


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Nein das Forum zerfleddern wir jetzt, wenn du weg bist.


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Liegt nur daran das die Böhsen Onkelz erst Rechts waren, und als Rechts plötzlich "Out" war aufeinmal normal waren...n bissl komisch wa? Aber trotzdem machen sie ein paar gute Lieder



Laber nicht von Zeug das du nicht verstehst du Internetrevolutionär  du kennst vermutlich nichtmal 2% des Themas "Onkelz", hast wohl irgendwo nen Zeitungsbericht geglaubt, bissl Wikipedia gequält und dann das Gefühl gehabt du kannst mitreden.

Leider nein, try harder.

@Auriga__ du weisst wo du mich findest  Merks dir für Sonntag xD

Ihr anderen braucht das nicht zu lesen, ihr seid doof.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> So, mir ist kalt, ich bin müde, und mein Bett macht mich grade so richtig an. ö_ö
> Gute Nacht Leute, lasst das Forum noch ganz und so.



Hunger
Pipi
kalt
Frauen halt^^


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hunger
> Pipi
> kalt
> Frauen halt^^



Das ist was ganz neues für dich wa


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das ist was ganz neues für dich wa



Hunger habe ich ab und zu mal, esse eher aus der Notwendigkeit herraus.^^
Pipi ist klar wenn ich 2-6 Liter am Tag trinke.
KAlt ist mir bei Minustemperaturen erst wirklich.
Und Frauen/Mädchen sind mir ganz neu, nie richtig Kontakt gehabt mit dennen bisher, nur das Notwendigste. xD


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das ist was ganz neues für dich wa



Nur weil für dich Frauen unbekannte Wesen sind die einfach meistens gut Aussehen und bei dir Körperflüssigkeiten nach unten Pumpen lassen?


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nur weil für dich Frauen unbekannte Wesen sind die einfach meistens gut Aussehen und bei dir Körperflüssigkeiten nach unten Pumpen lassen?



Unbekannt - Nein
Meistens gut aussehen - Subjektiv, ich kann nicht klagen (*zwinker zwinker*)
Nach unten pumpen - Mhhhh no comment.

Problem?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Unbekannt - Nein
> Meistens gut aussehen - Subjektiv, ich kann nicht klagen (*zwinker zwinker*)
> Nach unten pumpen - Mhhhh no comment.
> 
> Problem?



No comment? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> No comment?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



No Sir.

The Stage is yours


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nein das Forum zerfleddern wir jetzt, wenn du weg bist.



Gerücht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gerücht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann dreh dich um und geh


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gerücht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zam? 





Raus! Hier ist kein Platz für Forendiktatoren.


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> [...]Meistens gut aussehen - Subjektiv, ich kann nicht klagen (*zwinker zwinker*)[...]




Oh ja da sind die Meinungen sehr gespalten, ich finde Mädchen hübsch, die meine Kumpels nichts hübsch finden.


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2011)

Ich sehe hier keine Diktatoren ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sahnebutter (16. April 2011)

WIE ZUM TEUFEL?!


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genial^^


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2011)

Ich glaub Thoor hat das grad extrem verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Ich hoffe nur nicht das ich mit meinem "Sahnebutter?!?!?" aufschrei jemanden geweckt habe...


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Lasst uns den Diktator stürzen!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

NIEDER MIT ZAM! ALLE MACHT DEN USERN!


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich glaub Thoor hat das grad extrem verwirrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lass mich da raus! Ich will mit eurem Irrenverein nichts zu tun haben! 

Ick geh pennen, nacht!


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Alle Macht den Usern, keine Diktatur! Nieder mit Zam!


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Alle Macht den Usern, keine Diktatur! Nieder mit Zam!



Ich hab gelesen "Alle Macht dem Unsinn" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... bin dabei.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Sahnebutter? Omg ich kann nicht mehr. xD 

Edit: Bei "Alle macht dem Unsinn!" mache ich auch gerne mit.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Sahnebutter? Omg ich kann nicht mehr. xD
> 
> Edit: Bei "Alle macht dem Unsinn!" mache ich auch gerne mit.



haste das grad nit mitbekommen? Zam hat mich zur Sahnebutter gemacht. Und das als Veganer


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Nee deswegen ja.
Du bist Veganer?^^ Da kommt Sahnebutter wohl nicht gut an.


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2011)

Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nee deswegen ja.
> Du bist Veganer?^^ Da kommt Sahnebutter wohl nicht gut an.



Trotzdem ist es DER Kracher


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Jop und zum Glück ist mein Name nicht so leicht zu verändern. xD


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Jop und zum Glück ist mein Name nicht so leicht zu verändern. xD



Psst...der grosse Diktator darf das nicht hören...


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Pfff.... mir egal, der könnt sich sogar schon überlegen, wie man meinen Namen "verunstalten" könnte, aber das ist mir egal.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

How i met your ZAM


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Tauch im Buffed.de Forum auf, schreib ein bissel Unsinn und er taucht urplötzlich aus dem nichts auf.^^


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Sag mal, soll ich mir nen Bart wachsen lassen oder ihn mit weiter Rasieren?


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Halb und halb.^^ Bei mir wächst der Bart zur Zeit ungehindert, habe einfach keine Zeit mich zu rasieren. -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Hm^^ Nicht gerade Inspiration


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Naja mach wie es dir am betsen gefällt.

Na dass war ´jetzt ein guter Rat.^^


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)




----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

So ich verabschiede mich auch mal so langsam wird es schwer mit dem Denken, vielleicht bin ich morgen auch wieder da und man sieht/liest sich.^^ Werde mal sehn, dass ich frühstens in der zweiten Ferienwoche mir mal ein paar Mangas zu lege.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (16. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Du bist noch da juhu^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=naOQhx6H2ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

Wer das liest ist doof.

(Ausser du-weisst-schon-wem)


----------



## Alux (16. April 2011)

Tach und so


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

Wohl eher Abend o.o


----------



## Alux (16. April 2011)

och Zeitzonen sind für mich irrelevant


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

1. wir leben in derselben Zeitzone, oder nicht? O_o
2. nach 21 Uhr ist für mich schon Abends, daher... xD


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

Hauptsache in derselben Zeitzone wie du


----------



## Alux (16. April 2011)

ich meinte mit Zeitzone die tageszeitzone


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

In der Tageszeitzone sind die Zeitunterschiede doch noch kleiner oder? 
Da kommts erst recht nicht draufan... xD


Naja whatever... Es ist Abend. Basta!


----------



## Alux (16. April 2011)

Okay ^^


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

lalelilu ich bin das keksmonster


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Moin/Nabend ihr Nasen.


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Moin/Nabend ihr Nasen.



Hallo du nase.


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Boah die Idee von gestern, dass ich mir Mange neben meinen dicken Wälzern zulege, hat sich in mein Hirn gebrannt, ich werde die Idee wohl nicht mehr so schnell los. Naja eine andere Idee hat sich auch noch eingebrannt, wurde aber beiseite geschoben von mir wiel ich vor der "Angst" habe.^^


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Boah die Idee von gestern, dass ich mir Mange neben meinen dicken Wälzern zulege, hat sich in mein Hirn gebrannt, ich werde die Idee wohl nicht mehr so schnell los. Naja eine andere Idee hat sich auch noch eingebrannt, wurde aber beiseite geschoben von mir wiel ich vor der "Angst" habe.^^



Erzähl erzähl erzähl!


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

So musste eben bei FF13 einen kleinen nervigen Kakten erledigen, kleiner mieser Attackenspammer -.-, die beiseite geschobene Idee ist, dass ich mal mit dem Mädchen in das ich verliebt bin in Kontakt trete, leider habe ich an sich tierische Angst vor Mädchen, hat sich in der Kindheit entwickelt (so bis zur 6. Klasse), habe immer Scläge von den bekommen, obwohl ich nie was gemacht habe, ehrlich es waren immer meine Kumpels die was gemacht haben udn ich habe die Schläge kassiert, kp warum, darasu wurde eine Distanzierung zu Mädchen, bis auf das Nötigste hatte ich bisher nicht mit dne viel zu tun und schon dann bekomme ich Herzrasen. -.-


----------



## Königmarcus (16. April 2011)

ich glaub ich muss mal wieder Dead Space 2 zocken - die passende helligkeit bzw uhrzeit ist ja schon vorhanden, um sich perfekt zu gruseln xD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. April 2011)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> ich glaub ich muss mal wieder Dead Space 2 zocken - die passende helligkeit bzw uhrzeit ist ja schon vorhanden, um sich perfekt zu gruseln xD



Sollt ich vielleicht auch probieren...so wirklich gegruselt hab ich mich in Dead Space (2) ja nicht...liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich es tagsüber oder mit Licht an gespielt habe


----------



## Petersburg (16. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> In der Tageszeitzone sind die Zeitunterschiede doch noch kleiner oder?
> Da kommts erst recht nicht draufan... xD
> 
> 
> Naja whatever... Es ist Abend. Basta!



Moin.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. April 2011)

Servus


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Moin.



Lololol - du lebst ja auch noch


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Lololol - du lebst ja auch noch




Warum sollte der nicht leben? Wäre doch schlimm! Ich bezweifle aber das meine Unterlippe noch lange mitmacht, sollte mir nicht so viele Gedanken machen.^^


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Warum sollte der nicht leben? Wäre doch schlimm! Ich bezweifle aber das meine Unterlippe noch lange mitmacht, sollte mir nicht so viele Gedanken machen.^^



Das is doch bloss ne Redewendung...   

Ohje... =/
Naja, ich finde du könntest sie ruhig mal anschreiben. Schaden kanns ja nicht.
Mach dir keinen Kopf - probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Das is doch bloss ne Redewendung...
> 
> Ohje... =/
> Naja, ich finde du könntest sie ruhig mal anschreiben. Schaden kanns ja nicht.
> Mach dir keinen Kopf - probieren geht über studieren



Ic weiß nichtmal ob die was zum anschreiben hat, ich weiß nur Name (wäre ja schlimm wenn nicht  ), Telefonnummer und Adresse (alte Telefonliste und Onlinetelefonbuch mit Adressen ftw^^) 

Edit: Wir gehen langsam auf die 7777 Seiten zu.^^


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ic weiß nichtmal ob die was zum anschreiben hat, ich weiß nur Name (wäre ja schlimm wenn nicht  ), Telefonnummer und Adresse (alte Telefonliste und Onlinetelefonbuch mit Adressen ftw^^)
> 
> Edit: Wir gehen langsam auf die 7777 Seiten zu.^^



Hm okay... Kannst ja versuchen nen Brief zu schreiben oder so... Ist vielleicht in der heutigen Zeit etwas ungewohnt (jedenfalls für mich  ) aber naja. Was anderes steht dir nicht wirklich zur Auswahl... Ok, ausser du willst direkt an die Tür gehen und dran klopfen und face to face hallo sagen... xD

Wuuupiiii - Leute, spammen was das Zeugs hält!


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Bei Mädchen bin ich nicht so der Typ der am Anfang ein face-to-face Gespräch führt. Und zum spammen muss ich sagen: Ich bin nicht der große Freund vom spammen, auch wenn ich gestehen muss das ich manchmal in das Muster des Spammen reinfalle.


----------



## Konov (16. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> ich weiß *nur *Name (wäre ja schlimm wenn nicht  ), Telefonnummer und Adresse (alte Telefonliste und Onlinetelefonbuch mit Adressen ftw^^)




Nur ist gut^^
Damit kennst du sie doch schon fast oder könntest professioneller Stalker werden.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2011)

Yay, Geburtstag \o/


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nur ist gut^^
> Damit kennst du sie doch schon fast oder könntest professioneller Stalker werden.



Habe vergessen das nur zu streichen beim editieren. Und das mit dem Stlaker ist hm.... ich könnte noch mti Alter, Größe, Haarfarbe, Augenfarbe und evtl. geschätztes Gewicht, dass sind Infos die ich sammeln kann, wenn man mir einen Namen zu einem Gesicht gibt das ich öfters sehe (in der Schule etc.) dauert zwar vll eine Woche bis ich alle Infos zusammen habe, aber naja.^^ 

Edit: alles gute zum Geburtstag Razyl.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Edit: alles gute zum Geburtstag Razyl.



Danke sööön


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Bei mir dauert es noch funf Monate. -.-


----------



## Maladin (17. April 2011)

Razyl und Carch am selben Tag *gg*

Namd ihr und GZ Razyl


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2011)

Maladin schrieb:


> *Razyl und Carch am selben Tag *gg*
> *
> Namd ihr und GZ Razyl



Das weiß ich seit drei jahren D:

Und danke Maladin ^.^


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Hm okay... Kannst ja versuchen nen Brief zu schreiben oder so... Ist vielleicht in der heutigen Zeit etwas ungewohnt (jedenfalls für mich  ) aber naja. Was anderes steht dir nicht wirklich zur Auswah[...]



So bevor ich es vergesse:
Genau das hatte ich vor, in der zweiten Ferien Woche, wiel ich in der ersten Ferien Woche nicht da bin.^^


----------



## Konov (17. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Habe vergessen das nur zu streichen beim editieren. Und das mit dem Stlaker ist hm.... ich könnte noch mti Alter, Größe, Haarfarbe, Augenfarbe und evtl. geschätztes Gewicht, dass sind Infos die ich sammeln kann, wenn man mir einen Namen zu einem Gesicht gibt das ich öfters sehe (in der Schule etc.) dauert zwar vll eine Woche bis ich alle Infos zusammen habe, aber naja.^^
> 
> Edit: alles gute zum Geburtstag Razyl.



Das mit dem Stalker war ein Witz 

Glückwunsch zum Burzeltach Razyl!


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das mit dem Stalker war ein Witz
> [...]



Hab ich auch gemerkt, habe trotzdem geantwortet.^^ 

Edit: Gerade mir das Elfen Lied Theme angehört und Sabito mag es.^^


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Burzeltach Razyl!



Ebenfalls dankeschön


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. April 2011)

alles gute zum bday


----------



## yves1993 (17. April 2011)

Ales jute zum Bday


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Ein Teil der Leute hier (im Forum) sidn mir sympatisch und warum muss mir jetzt erst einfallen wnen kein Schwein da ist? Naja gehe dann mal schafen, gute Nacht an alle.


----------



## yves1993 (17. April 2011)

Buffed ist das Einzige neben FB wo ich relativ "aktiv" bin wenn man das mal so sagen darf... selbst nachdem ich zB mit dem Grund der mich Anfangs hergebracht und gehalten hat (nämlich WoW) aufgehört habe...


----------



## Konov (17. April 2011)

Ich geh auch pennen, wünsche angenehme Nachtruhe


----------



## Dominau (17. April 2011)

Nur rotz in der Glotz !


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Huhu, Nabend und Moin ihr Nachtaktiven, ich eröffne mal heute und hoffe da hat keiner was gegen.


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Also ich finde das ganz schön frech, einfach so den Nachtschwärmer zu eröffnen!


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Und dnan noch umgenau 21Uhr, ich muss da ja mit der Uhr gesessen haben und den Text schon vorbereitet gehabt haben.


----------



## Soladra (17. April 2011)

Huhu leute


----------



## Alux (17. April 2011)

Guten Morgen.
<He, falscher Text!>
Oh, aso. Ähem okay noch einmal von vorne bitte.

Guten Abend.
<Sehr gut.>


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Oh seht noch ein Shizophrener!

Du bist nicht Shizophren du Idiot! Mich gibts wirklich

Oh ja tschuldige v.v


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> alles gute zum bday






yves1993 schrieb:


> Ales jute zum Bday



Danke euch beiden noch =)


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Ich führe Selbstgepräche, bin folglich nicht shizophren.... hm.... wäre aber evtl. besser das zu behaupten, dann hält man mich nicht für verrückt..... gute Idee.


----------



## Alux (17. April 2011)

das grad war nur ne Panne bei der Nachrichtenbegrüßung


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Ausreden alles Ausreden!


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Sag das nicht du verliert an Ansehen. Oo


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Wer jetzt? Alufolie oder ich?^^


----------



## Alux (17. April 2011)

joah gute Frage^^


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Die Folie, wenn er sich daraus redet verliert er an Ansehen bei uns.^^


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Wenn man sich einen Namen von ner Alufolie geben muss, dann muss man ansehen verlieren. :>


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Zum Glück kann man meinen Usernamen nicht so verunstalten.  

Edit: Reflox, bei dir muss ich immer an das Pokemon Relaxo denken. Oo


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Zum Glück kann man meinen Usernamen nicht so verunstalten.



Denkst du! Ich hätte schon nen Namen, ich muss nurnoch etwas finden, um ihn in einen passenden Satz zu packen. 

Ich bin nicht fett und nicht faul... naja ein bisschen faul bin ich... aber nur ein BISSCHEN *hust*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-fbjSfIyqmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Überhauptnicht von Disney geklaut...


----------



## Alux (17. April 2011)

meine Name is das dekreatiste der ganzen Welt, ich hab einfach von meinem Spitznamen das e mit einem u vertauscht

muahahahhahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Auriga__ (17. April 2011)

..BUUUUUUH! Ò__ó


// na, erschreckt?


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> ..BUUUUUUH! Ò__ó



ERSCHRECK MICH DOCH NICHT SO! :O

Oh ich liebe Facebook, da gibt es so interessante Diskussionen!

A:hey

B:hey

A:wie gehts

B:gut dir

A:auch

A:was machst du

B:nix du

A:auch nix

B:hm


----------



## Auriga__ (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> ERSCHRECK MICH DOCH NICHT SO! :O



*diabolisches Lachen*

Ziel erreicht >:3


----------



## Alux (17. April 2011)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezwblFMxfHM[/video]


----------



## Soladra (17. April 2011)

*vor schreck tot umfall*


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Wenn ich erhlich bin kann man aus meinem Usernamen, meinen Namen bilden. 

Edit: Noch 86 Seiten bis 7777.^^


----------



## Auriga__ (17. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> [video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezwblFMxfHM[/video]



Schlangen *___* 



Soladra schrieb:


> *vor schreck tot umfall*



jap, dacht ich auch. .___.'


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Süsses Teil, kann man es streicheln? :>


----------



## Auriga__ (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Süsses Teil, kann man es streicheln? :>



Kannsts ja mal versuchen


----------



## Soladra (17. April 2011)

Nicht wegen der schlange. schlangen sind süß^^ die einzigen tiere, die ich hasse,sind zecken.


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Kannsts ja mal versuchen



Okay! 

Die ist aber auch süss :3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D4X0kPprP-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Hm... Schlagen... klasse Tiere, aber ich habe mich auch voll erschreckt.^^


----------



## Auriga__ (17. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nicht wegen der schlange. schlangen sind süß^^ die einzigen tiere, die ich hasse,sind zecken.



Weswegen bissu dann vor Schreck umgefalln? o,o'

P.s: dein Ava is toll :3 Soul Eater ftw und so~


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nicht wegen der schlange. schlangen sind süß^^ die einzigen tiere, die ich hasse,sind zecken.




Es gibt kein Tier, das ich hasse, jedes verwundert mich auf die eine oder andere Art immer wieder.^^


----------



## Alux (17. April 2011)

naja Schlangen sind für mich das absolute Grauen


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Bärtierchen sind geil. http://de.wikipedia....%C3%A4rtierchen


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> naja Schlangen sind für mich das absolute Grauen



Naja, ich hatte auch immer Angst vor Schlangen bis ich mal eine auf der Schulter hatte. :3

Kobras sind eh die tollsten!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RKWElUrTLMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Hallöchen ihr Sahneschnitten


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hallöchen ihr Sahneschnitten



Hallo Süsser xP


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hallo Süsser xP



Na Schatz? :*
Meiner meinung nach das Beste Tier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Huhu Sahnebutter....äh... seanbuddha


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Tiefseefische sind aber auch hübsch...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uLfa_FjpLOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6bMLrA_0O5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich dachte ich wäre aus dem Wahn heraus, aber...öhm...nein.


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

BÄRTIERCHEN FTW!!!! http://de.wikipedia....%C3%A4rtierchen 
Bärtierchen übertreffen alles.


----------



## Alux (17. April 2011)

Sahnebutter + seanbuddah = Sahnebuddah


----------



## Auriga__ (17. April 2011)

Bla.
Parrots for the win  xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NahWpIWTGOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Bärtierchen sind wiederspenstiger als Kakalarken, die muss man einfach lieben.^^


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Boxxy und Tabby sind die besten :3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FIKdNuuAu2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (17. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Weswegen bissu dann vor Schreck umgefalln? o,o'
> 
> P.s: dein Ava is toll :3 Soul Eater ftw und so~




Weil du uns alle erschreckt hast!


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Jeder der Left 4 Dead gespielt hat, bitte könntet ihr mir sagen ob Bots immer so dumm sind wie bei mir?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sm7wV190vqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Boxxy und Tabby sind die besten :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tabb ist Scheisse


----------



## Alux (17. April 2011)

aber hey im Tierreich gibts wenigstens nur eine Regel

Fressen und gefressen werden.

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQU6GVJ81_A[/video]


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Tabb ist Scheisse



BANAUSE!!!!


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xL90iPahGko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



HAch ein geniales Game ....  grad wieder mal fein am zoggen


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

@ Reflox
Ja sind sie, wir spielen immer zu zweit, damit das Risiko, das die Computer mist bauen möglichst gering ist.^^


----------



## Auriga__ (17. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> aber hey im Tierreich gibts wenigstens nur eine Regel
> 
> Fressen und gefressen werden.
> 
> [video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQU6GVJ81_A[/video]



Fake :>


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> @ Reflox
> Ja sind sie, wir spielen immer zu zweit, damit das Risiko, das die Computer mist bauen möglichst gering ist.^^



Zum Glück, ich dachte ich spiele so scheisse xD

@Auriga

Ne im ernst jetzt? :>


----------



## Soladra (17. April 2011)

Ich will dasda xD http://video3.ui-portal.de/we/user_pics/317/pic_3517317_1217097401.jpg


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich will dasda xD http://video3.ui-por..._1217097401.jpg



en Hasen oder das Spiel?^^


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Fake :>



Jop sieht stark danach aus.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

*dance* Guckt mal was i grad Geschafft habe *dance* 
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=1956


----------



## Raffzahl (17. April 2011)

Guten Abend, ihr Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Zum Glück, ich dachte ich spiele so scheisse xD
> [...]




Nee, wir haben den Endteil vom Jahrmarkt in Left4Dead eigentlich zu zweit gemacht die Computer hbaen rumgegimpt.


----------



## Auriga__ (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> @Auriga
> 
> Ne im ernst jetzt? :>



Jaaa voll im Ernst O,o'' das sieht man doch 




Soladra schrieb:


> Ich will dasda xD http://video3.ui-portal.de/we/user_pics/317/pic_3517317_1217097401.jpg



Die sind toll! Ich hab das Game auf der Wii. xDD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZCncfXXxZW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Ich hätt noch ne Werbung neben Pult liegen wo man sich Plüschis von denen kaufen kann...

@Sabito 

Jahrmarkt is geil im Versus auf der Achterbahn!

Ich spiel Infiziert als Jockey renne weg.

Spitter neben mir per voice chat "Reflox what are you doing?!"

Bam von der Achterbahn überrollt


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Boah ich habe zur Zeit nen komischen Musikgeschmack, muss daran liegen, das mein Bro gerade nur Techno hört und ich das i-wie ausgleichen muss. xD


----------



## Auriga__ (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hätt noch ne Werbung neben Pult liegen wo man sich Plüschis von denen kaufen kann...



Lol. Pass aber auf. Plötzlich erwacht es zum Leben und am nächsten Morgen klebt dir son Toilettensaugnapf am Kopf die diese Viecher immer rumtragen


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Boah ich habe zur Zeit nen komischen Musikgeschmack, muss daran liegen, das mein Bro gerade nur Techno hört und ich das i-wie ausgleichen muss. xD



Techo? Du lucker! Mein Bruder hört JUSTN BIEBERFRSSE UND SELENA GOMEZ! -_-


----------



## Soladra (17. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Jaaa voll im Ernst O,o'' das sieht man doch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 BUT THEY CAN DANCE! xD


----------



## Alux (17. April 2011)

Ich übernehme keine Garantie für die Echtheit der hier geposteten Videos.^^


----------



## Soladra (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Techo? Du lucker! Mein Bruder hört JUSTN BIEBERFRSSE UND SELENA GOMEZ! -_-




 aber er is trotzdem ganz nett


----------



## Skatero (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Techo? Du lucker! Mein Bruder hört JUSTN BIEBERFRSSE UND SELENA GOMEZ! -_-



Du meinst deine Schwester?


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> aber er is trotzdem ganz nett



Du kennst ihn nicht wie ich ihn kenne! 

Der ist schlimm, SCHLIMM IST ER!

Er war am Bieber Konzert in Zürich...


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Ich höre zum ausgleich Folkmusik, was soll ich sagen?^^ Wobei mir Folkmusik langsam gefällt.


----------



## Auriga__ (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Techo? Du lucker! Mein Bruder hört JUSTN BIEBERFRSSE UND SELENA GOMEZ! -_-



Lol ffffffail. xD




Soladra schrieb:


> BUT THEY CAN DANCE! xD



Na is doch Hauptsache oder? xD


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du kennst ihn nicht wie ich ihn kenne!
> 
> Der ist schlimm, SCHLIMM IST ER!
> 
> Er war am Bieber Konzert in Zürich...



Mein Bro ist schlimm, der kann einem so richtig auf den Sack gehen und Justin Bieber, wenn der mir über den Weg läuft lebt der nicht mehr lange!


----------



## Soladra (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du kennst ihn nicht wie ich ihn kenne!
> 
> Der ist schlimm, SCHLIMM IST ER!
> 
> Er war am Bieber Konzert in Zürich...




 Zu mir isser immer freundlich.


----------



## Konov (17. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wenn ich erhlich bin kann man aus meinem Usernamen, meinen Namen bilden.
> 
> Edit: Noch 86 Seiten bis 7777.^^



Hallo Tobias! 

Na ob die 86 Seiten heute noch geschafft werden?


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hallo Tobias!
> 
> Na ob die 86 Seiten heute noch geschafft werden?




Mist mir ist wer auf die Schliche gekommen, nun muss ich untertauchen, meinen Namen ändern, wenn nicht sogar in Ausland ziehen.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Mist mir ist wer auf die Schliche gekommen, nun muss ich untertauchen, meinen Namen ändern, wenn nicht sogar in Ausland ziehen.



Ich könnte dir behilflich sein muhahahaa


----------



## Soladra (17. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Mist mir ist wer auf die Schliche gekommen, nun muss ich untertauchen, meinen Namen ändern, wenn nicht sogar in Ausland ziehen.




 Also der Buchstabensalat war nun wirklich nicht schwer xD


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Also der Buchstabensalat war nun wirklich nicht schwer xD




Jaa ich weiß, bloss ich bin bei sowas unkreativ. 

Edit: Ich höre zur Zeit auch eher musik die mich emotional berührt, bekommt mir in letzter Zeit einfach besser. xD


----------



## Soladra (17. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Jaa ich weiß, bloss ich bin bei sowas unkreativ.




 Du hättest dich auch WAsabito nennen können xD


----------



## Auriga__ (17. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Du hättest dich auch WAsabito nennen können xD






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LekUKeFijxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> [...] Justin Bieber, wenn der mir über den Weg läuft lebt der nicht mehr lange!



Ich bin sicher, er bibbert schon vor Angst.


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Wisst ihr was das schlimmste an meinem Bruder ist? Er ist 12 und sagt zu nackten Frauen "igitt"... Ich seh ihn schon im Gaypuff


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was das schlimmste an meinem Bruder ist? Er ist 12 und sagt zu nackten Frauen "igitt"... Ich seh ihn schon im Gaypuff



Ja, wahnsinnig schlimm *rolleyes*


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Jetzt kommt Motzi wieder... 
Eine Bitte, motz mich nicht immer an...


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Mit zwölf hätte ich auch zu nackten Frauen "Igitt" gesagt, damals wusste ich aber auch noch nicht das ich in das eine Mädchen verliebt war, also.^^ 

Edit: RUHE! Wenn der Kuchen redet haben die Krümmel zu schweigen!


----------



## Dominau (17. April 2011)

War kommt im Fernsehn! 
Nabend an alle erstma..


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Hi Dominau... Dominau, Domino, lecker Eis!.... und ja War läuft.^^


----------



## Dominau (17. April 2011)

hatte vohin ein trauben buttermilch eis !

war lecker


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Domino? Eis? Hab ich was in der Eisevoulution verpasst?^^


----------



## Dominau (17. April 2011)

Jop.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt Motzi wieder...
> Eine Bitte, motz mich nicht immer an...



Naja, wenn du Homosexualität als schlimm ansiehst, ist das ein Grund für mich zum motzen. Besonders, wenn man als 12 jähriger noch kein Interesse an Mädchen/Frauen hat....


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Jop.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HUUUUUUUNGEEEEER!!!!!!!


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du Homosexualität als schlimm ansiehst, ist das ein Grund für mich zum motzen. Besonders, wenn man als 12 jähriger noch kein Interesse an Mädchen/Frauen hat....




An nackten Frauen(!) an Frauen/Mädchen kann man durchaus interesse haben, aber ich glauibe kaum an nackten.^^ 

Edit: Mist Doppelpost, dachta da kommt noch einer dazwischen geruscht. -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was das schlimmste an meinem Bruder ist? Er ist 12 und sagt zu nackten Frauen "igitt"... Ich seh ihn schon im Gaypuff



OH MEIN GOTT
SCHWULE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oh mein Gott, nackte Frauen^^ Ganz Offiziell mögen wir die ja alle nicht Nur fein Angezogen und nicht Aufreizend


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> An nackten Frauen(!) an Frauen/Mädchen kann man durchaus interesse haben, aber ich glauibe kaum an nackten.^^



Äh.... bitte was?


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Äh.... bitte was?




Die Rede war davon, dass sien Bruder mit 12 kein interesse an nackten Frauen hat.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Die Rede war davon, dass sien Bruder mit 12 kein interesse an nackten Frauen hat.



Natürlich hätte er interesse...
wenn er nicht ein Popopirat wäre


----------



## Thoor (17. April 2011)

Was hast du erwartet?

A: hey wie gehts?

B: hab grad stalin wiederbelebt, bei dir alles klar?

A: joa, morgen sondermission nach lybien um gadaffi mit laserschwertern zu stürzen

B: ah ok, wie damals als ich in Nordkorea versucht habe den diktator mit pinken keksen zu vergfiten, viel glück!

A: joa dir auch bei der erfindung einer unendlichen energiequelle, wirst schon packen!

T.T Guten Abend


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Die Rede war davon, dass sien Bruder mit 12 kein interesse an nackten Frauen hat.



Ja, das ist mir bewusst. Aber dein Satz da oben ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn.

"An nackten Frauen(!) an Frauen/Mädchen kann man durchaus interesse haben, aber ich glauibe kaum an nackten.^^"

?!


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du Homosexualität als schlimm ansiehst, ist das ein Grund für mich zum motzen. Besonders, wenn man als 12 jähriger noch kein Interesse an Mädchen/Frauen hat....


Ich finde Homosexualität nicht schlimm, aber glaub mir bei einem Bruder ist das was anderes. Und es sprechen noch andere Gründe für als nur unintresse an Frauen. Zum Beispiel dass sein Desktop ein Bieber in Unterhosen ist und das er alles was er von dem hat abknutscht...


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> B: hab grad stalin wiederbelebt, bei dir alles klar?
> 
> 
> 
> T.T Guten Abend



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSS STALIN?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2011)

Ihr habt Probleme 
Mit 12 habe ich noch net an Mädels gedacht udn wieso sieht dein 12 jähriger Bruder nackte Mädels? Wenn er Schulmädchenreport gesehen hat ist seine Reaktion auch leicht verständlich 
Stell dich an Reflox ... mein *SOHN* steht auf Barbie, Pinke Hello KItty Eisenbahnen, hasst Dreck an den Händen und kann bis jetzt mit Fußball noch nix anfangen.

Fang ich deswegen dat Heulen an?? Nein .. also ganz cool kleiner Padawan


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich finde Homosexualität nicht schlimm, aber glaub mir bei einem Bruder ist das was anderes. Und es sprechen noch andere Gründe für als nur unintresse an Frauen. Zum Beispiel dass sein Desktop ein Bieber in Unterhosen ist und das er alles was er von dem hat abknutscht...



Ja und? Der Junge ist 12 - also zu Beginn der Pubertät in etwa.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich finde Homosexualität nicht schlimm, aber glaub mir bei einem Bruder ist das was anderes. Und es sprechen noch andere Gründe für als nur unintresse an Frauen. Zum Beispiel dass sein Desktop ein Bieber in Unterhosen ist und das er alles was er von dem hat abknutscht...



Jetzt hast du ein Problem.
Das ist Hart.


----------



## Auriga__ (17. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme
> Mit 12 habe ich noch net an Mädels gedacht udn wieso sieht dein 12 jähriger Bruder nackte Mädels? Wenn er Schulmädchenreport gesehen hat ist seine Reaktion auch leicht verständlich



Word. 

Hallo? Ders erst 12 Jahre alt. -.- In dem Alter interessiert man sich noch gar nicht gross fürs andere Geschlecht...


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme
> Mit 12 habe ich noch net an Mädels gedacht udn wieso sieht dein 12 jähriger Bruder nackte Mädels? Wenn er Schulmädchenreport gesehen hat ist seine Reaktion auch leicht verständlich



Entweder kommt es von den Eltern oder vom Internet.
Die erste nackte Frau hab ich auf dem Pc meines Vadders gesehn


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du ein Problem.
> Das ist Hart.


Danke T.T


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2011)

Meine erste Nackte Frau habe ich gesehen, als meine Mutti mit nem Stapel an BLitz Illu, Coupe etc in mein Zimmer kam, die mir auf den Tisch geknallt hat mit den Worten: "lies dann bist du aufgeklärt"


----------



## Dominau (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> *... ein Bieber in Unterhosen ist und ...*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil es Sean vergessen hat


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Meine erste Nackte Frau habe ich gesehen, als meine Mutti mit nem Stapel an BLitz Illu, Coupe etc in mein Zimmer kam, die mir auf den Tisch geknallt hat mit den Worten: "lies dann bist du aufgeklärt"



Das glaub ich dir jetzt nicht *prust*


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Danke T.T


Quatsch mann .. DAS IST HART 


Dracun schrieb:


> mein *SOHN* steht auf Barbie, Pinke Hello KItty Eisenbahnen, hasst Dreck an den Händen und kann bis jetzt mit Fußball noch nix anfangen.
> 
> Fang ich deswegen dat Heulen an?? Nein .. also ganz cool kleiner Padawan


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2011)

Ist aber die Wahrheit kleiner 
So udn net anders war des .. ich war der erste in meiner Klasse der (zumindest Theoretisch) wusste was ein G-Punkt ist, was Cunnilingus oder Fellatio bedeutet


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2011)

Naja Dracun, dein Sohn ist auch erst 5 (?) D:


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2011)

Mach ihn net älter er ist fast 4


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Hallo? Ders erst 12 Jahre alt. -.- In dem Alter interessiert man sich noch gar nicht gross fürs andere Geschlecht...



Da haste recht, ich distanziere mich eig immernoch von dem anderen Geschlecht.
Dier erste nackte Fraus....hm.... kp wann ich die gesehn habe und aufgeklärt wurde ich noch nicht so richtig (Sexualkunde in der vierten Klasse und ein bisschen in der sechsten Klasse), dass muss/musste ich selbst in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ist aber die Wahrheit kleiner
> So udn net anders war des .. ich war der erste in meiner Klasse der (zumindest Theoretisch) wusste was ein G-Punkt ist, was Cunnilingus oder Fellatio bedeutet



Und so hast du wie der kleine Spirou in Sexualkunde in 1 bekommen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe diese Comics


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Dann ich setz noch einen drauf, er hat bis 10 mit Barbies gespielt und Herzchen gemalt und sein Zimmer damit tapeziert. Na kannst du das übertrumpfen?


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> MAch ihn net älter er ist fast 4



Da kann er eh noch nicht gut Fußball spielen :X


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2011)

Aber Hallo 


PINKE HELLO KITTY EISENBAHNEN die will er haben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies hat er sich zu Weihnachten von der Oma letztes Jahr gewünscht und bekommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber selbst wenn .. mich stört es net .. Und wird er halt schwul (vielleicht) Tendenz ist da


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Aber Hallo
> 
> 
> PINKE HELLO KITTY EISENBAHNEN
> ...



Als ich 4 war hab ich immer mit Brio gespielt^^


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dann ich setz noch einen drauf, er hat bis 10 mit Barbies gespielt und Herzchen gemalt und sein Zimmer damit tapeziert. Na kannst du das übertrumpfen?




WAS? Ich bin geschockt, der Arme..... oder du armer. Oo 

Edit: So weit ich weiß habe ich mich schon immer für geschriebene Texte interessiert, bzw. für Geschichten, Bücher und sonst was.


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und so hast du wie der kleine Spirou in Sexualkunde in 1 bekommen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jup kenn ich sind genial .. udn ja ich war immer gut bei dem Thema 



Razyl schrieb:


> Da kann er eh noch nicht gut Fußball spielen :X


In seinem Alter hat man in der Regel schon ein gewisses Interesse dafür .. er nicht. 
Wie gesagt er mag keinen Schmutz an seinen Händen, der Ball darf net dreckig sein etc etc  

Und wie bereits erwähnt .. selbst wenn er schwul werden sollte .. mich stört es net


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Und wie bereits erwähnt .. selbst wenn er schwul werden sollte .. mich stört es net



Mein Vadder hat mir gesagt das er es Schade und Traurig fände, wenn ich Schwul werden würde


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dann ich setz noch einen drauf, er hat bis 10 mit Barbies gespielt und Herzchen gemalt und sein Zimmer damit tapeziert. Na kannst du das übertrumpfen?


Und ich auch? .. hatte zwar keine eigene aber bei meiner Cousine habe ich auch damit gespielt 

Das nennt man abchecken wie dieses Mysterium Frau aussieht.


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> [...]
> Wie gesagt er mag keinen Schmutz an seinen Händen, der Ball darf net dreckig sein etc etc
> 
> [...]



Ich war da auch immer penibel drin, musste immer alles sauber sein, aber das ist schon lange vorbei. 

Edit: Ich sollte eigentlich ein Mädchen werden, aber was solls wars halt ein Fail.^^


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mein Vadder hat mir gesagt das er es Schade und Traurig fände, wenn ich Schwul werden würde



Und heute ist er enttäuscht über dich... aww :<


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2011)

Ich bin Kölner mann .. ich find da nix schlimmes dran 
Traurig wär ich jetzt net, solang er später in seinem Leben glücklich wird (egal ob mit Mann oder mit Frau oder mit beidem)
Hauptsache er wird glücklich sein .. Was wichtigeres gibt es für mich net


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ich bin Kölner mann .. ich find da nix schlimmes dran
> Traurig wär ich jetzt net, solang er später in seinem Leben glücklich wird (egal ob mit Mann oder mit Frau oder mit beidem)
> Hauptsache er wird glücklich sein .. Was wichtigeres gibt es für mich net



Wann kommt eigentl. Kind #2? :X


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Und ich auch? .. hatte zwar keine eigene aber bei meiner Cousine habe ich auch damit gespielt
> 
> Das nennt man abchecken wie dieses Mysterium Frau aussieht.


Bei meiner Cousine hab ich auch immer Barbie gespielt, aber bei mirgabs nichts zum abchecken, ich musste immer die Katze spielen. ^^


----------



## Dominau (17. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das nennt man abchecken wie dieses Mysterium Frau aussieht.



Siehste! Dein Sohn wird ein echter kasanova


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und heute ist er enttäuscht über dich... aww :<



Nö^^ Ich mag Frauen
Wie sagt man so schön? Das was man über sich selbst empfindet projeziert man auf andere?

Razyl. Du kannst uns ruhig die Wahrheit sagen, warmer Bruder.


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> [...] ich musste immer die Katze spielen. ^^




Schade oder? Immerhin wusstest du hinter wie eine Katze aussieht, wenn du es nicht schon vorher wusstest.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nö^^ Ich mag Frauen
> Wie sagt man so schön? Das was man über sich selbst empfindet projeziert man auf andere?
> 
> Razyl. Du kannst uns ruhig die Wahrheit sagen, warmer Bruder.



Gibt es nur ein Problem: Die Wahrheit sieht anders aus.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gibt es nur ein Problem: Die Wahrheit sieht anders aus.



Du bist ne Transe?


----------



## Konov (17. April 2011)

Also so "schlimm" wie bei deinem Sohn, Dracun, wars bei mir früher nicht aber ich hab auch ne Zeit lang mit Barbiepuppen gespielt und Puppenhäuser eingerichtet, daran erinnere ich mich noch!

Und ich bin heute auch nicht weniger hetero als andere auch. 
Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es mit der Denkweise eines sich entwickelnden Menschen zutun hat.

Also das ist natürlich reine Theorie aber ich bin z.B. wesentlich künstlerischer veranlagt als irgendwelche Kollegen von mir oder sonstige Leute die man so kennt.
Müsste man mal prüfen wie das bei denen in der Kindheit war, was bzw. womit sie gespielt haben...

Glaube, dass es da einen Zusammenhang gibt, aber natürlich alles rein subjektive Theorie. ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du bist ne Transe?



Und wieder falsch. Du hast echt viele Ähnlichkeiten mit Anonymous...


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wieder falsch. Du hast echt viele Ähnlichkeiten mit Anonymous...



d.h.?


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> [...]Also das ist natürlich reine Theorie aber ich bin z.B. wesentlich künstlerischer veranlagt als irgendwelche Kollegen von mir oder sonstige Leute die man so kennt.
> [...]



Kein Wunder, dass ich nichts mit Kunst anfangen kann, dafür ist da oben bei mir, irgendwo in den Windungen des Hirn, ein Labor und eine taktische Einrichtung des Militärs versteckt. 

Edit: Irgendwo steckt da auch ein Schreiberling, der da sich es gemütlich gemacht hat, durch meine frühen Anfänge zu lesen.


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2011)

Na ja schlimm .. nöö ich hätt ihm auch die HK eisenbahn geholt .. keine Frage .. aber er hat ja schon so viele dat reicht erst mal 
Und dafür kennt er sich mit Computern schon supi aus .. also gleicht sich dat wieder aus


----------



## Konov (17. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass ich nichts mit Kunst anfangen kann, dafür ist da oben bei mir, irgendwo in den Windungen des Hirn, ein Labor und eine taktische Einrichtung des Militärs versteckt.



Und du hast früher nie mit Puppen gespielt o.ä.?

Dann wäre meine Theorie bestätigt an einem Beispiel, juhu.


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> d.h.?


Entweder meint er du bist eine Frau oder ich verstehs auch nicht.^^


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und du hast früher nie mit Puppen gespielt o.ä.?
> 
> Dann wäre meine Theorie bestätigt an einem Beispiel, juhu.




Nope habe früh angefangen von selbst zu lesen und Ego-Shooter zu spielen, bzw. Strategiespiele.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Entweder meint er du bist eine Frau oder ich verstehs auch nicht.^^



Habt ihr euch eigentlich mal vorgestellt ne Frau zu sein?


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nope habe früh angefangen von selbst zu lesen und Ego-Shooter zu spielen, bzw. Strategiespiele.


Gelesen habe ich auch früh... Den 5ten Teil von Harry Potter hatte ich mit 11 oder so gelesen 

Wobei ich habe lange mit Lego gespielt und meine Kreativität hält sich auch in Grenzen...

@Sean
Jop, aber ich bin danach froh keine Frau zu sein. Nur schon wegen diesem ewigen Zickereien USW.^^


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch eigentlich mal vorgestellt ne Frau zu sein?




Ich habe mich mal mit den Gedanken auseinandergesetzt, weil ich ja eig ein Mädchen werden sollte.


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Gelesen habe ich auch früh... Den 5ten Teil von Harry Potter hatte ich mit 11 oder so gelesen
> 
> Wobei ich habe lange mit Lego gespielt und meine Kreativität hält sich auch in Grenzen...




Lol mit 11 den 5ten Teil von Harry Potter? Ich habe 70% meiner Bücher gelesen bevor ich 10 war, die Harry Potter bücher mit eingeschlossen.^^ 

Edit: Wahhhhh wieder Doppelpost... WTF!


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal mit den Gedanken auseinandergesetzt, weil ich ja eig ein Mädchen werden sollte.



Du wolltest mal nen Mädel sein?


----------



## Dominau (17. April 2011)

Ich spiele Minecraft, trotz mangelnder Kreativität


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Nope ich sollte eigentlich ein Mädchen werden, meine Mutter hat aber ja einen Jungen geboren, war also nichts mit Mädchen.^^ Habbe deswegen mal drüber nachgedacht, was alles passiert sine könnte, wenn ich ein Mädchen geworden wäre.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nope ich sollte eigentlich ein Mädchen werden, meine Mutter hat aber ja einen Jungen geboren, war also nichts mit Mädchen.^^ Habbe deswegen mal drüber nachgedacht, was alles passiert sine könnte, wenn ich ein Mädchen geworden wäre.



Du hättest dafür geblutet wenn du ein Mädchen geworden wärest


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du hättest dafür geblutet wenn du ein Mädchen geworden wärest




Sorry falls ich es nicht verstehe, aber was meinst du?


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich spiele Minecraft, trotz mangelnder Kreativität


Minecraft ist was anderes^^

@Sabito
Er meint die Tage, die Periode, die Regel. Du verstehen?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Sorry falls ich es nicht verstehe, aber was meinst du?



Jeden Monat 1 mal Bluten. In Praktischen Raten abbezahlen 
Wie sagte einst Eva? Ich werde Trotzdem den Apfel Essen!
Darauf sagte Gott:
Dafür wirst du Bluten!
Darauf fragt Eva: Kann ichs in Monatsraten abbezahlen?


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Ja, daran habe ich nun nicht gedacht. -.-


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Tja zweideutig denken ist eindeutig besser


----------



## Dominau (17. April 2011)

Leg mich mal schlafen.
Nacht


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tja zweideutig denken ist eindeutig besser



Wir Mäner habns sowieso immer besser ^^


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Hab ich mir abgewöhnt, bei meinen Kumpels und meinem Bruder einfach zu gefährlich. xD 

Edit: NAcht Dominau


----------



## Dropz (17. April 2011)

nabend


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wir Mäner habns sowieso immer besser ^^


Aber sowas von  
it's a man's World...^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Aber sowas von
> it's a man's World...^^



Keine Periode, etwas "Angenehmere" Geschlechtskrankheiten, mehr Respekt, kein Schöhnheitswahn, Mehr Geld bei der Arbeit,


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Nabend Dropz


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

N'Abend Dropz


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Wie gesagt Männer haben es evtl. einfacher, aber Zweideutigkeit ist nicht bei mir.


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Guten Abend Sir, dürfte ich ihren Mantel abnehmen?

Mir wurde mal empfohlen an eine Butler-Schule zu gehe... Aber dafür binich wohl nicht edel genug 

Vielleicht war der Berufsberater aber auch einfach nur stoned... :/


----------



## Dropz (17. April 2011)

und das mit dem multitasking bei frauen ist auch ne Lüge


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Ich werde später wohl was in Richtung Informatik, Mathematik oder Physik machen und wenn das nicht geht mal sehn ob was mit Schreiben geht.


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Schreiben dürfte schwierig werden, entweder bist du verdammt gut oder hast " Beziehungen" :/


----------



## yves1993 (17. April 2011)

Nabend.

Blöde Frage aber weiss zufällig einer welchen Suchbegriff ich eingeben muss dass ich in der Stocks App die auf jedem iPhone/ iPod Touch vorinstalliert ist (Finanzen) ich den Goldpreis pro Unze (Oz) und den Ölpreis pro Barrel angezeigt bekomme? Wenn ich Gold oder Öl eingebe kommt nicht unbedingt das was ich suche... (Hab auch wenig Ahnung davon, es intressiert mich aber, die Relation von Euro und Dollar, also wieviel Dollar 1 &#8364; Wert ist habe ich schon gefunden)


----------



## Dropz (17. April 2011)

ich weiß es nicht :<


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> Blöde Frage aber weiss zufällig einer welchen Suchbegriff ich eingeben muss dass ich in der Stocks App die auf jedem iPhone/ iPod Touch vorinstalliert ist (Finanzen) ich den Goldpreis pro Unze (Onz) und den Ölpreis pro Barrel angezeigt bekomme? Wenn ich Gold oder Öl eingebe kommt nicht unbedingt das was ich suche... (Hab auch wenig Ahnung davon, es intressiert mich aber, die Relation von Euro und Dollar, also wieviel Dollar 1 € Wert ist habe ich schon gefunden)


Schonmal auf ner X beliebigen Börsenseite geschaut?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2011)

http://dagobah.net/flash/Metal_Pumpkin_Man.swf
Und somit werde ich mir jetzt eine Zigarette gönnen und Schlafen gehen. Gute Nacht alle miteinander!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2TS-W5woDcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Laaa leee luu...


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Schreiben dürfte schwierig werden, entweder bist du verdammt gut oder hast " Beziehungen" :/




Mist also doch etwas NAturwissenschaftliches.

@seanbuddha
Eine gute Nacht wünsch ich dir.


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Ich sollte dann auch mal gehen. Ich hör noch bisschen Musik und dann ab in die Falle.

Gute Nacht allerseits.


----------



## Dropz (17. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> http://dagobah.net/f...Pumpkin_Man.swf
> Und somit werde ich mir jetzt eine Zigarette gönnen und Schlafen gehen. Gute Nacht alle miteinander!
> 
> 
> ...



nachti


----------



## Konov (17. April 2011)

Gute Nacht!
Ich ess jetzt Quarkbällchen und zocke noch etwas.


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Dann auch dir eine gute NAcht. Warum gehen alle bloss vor mir schlafen?^^


----------



## yves1993 (17. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Schonmal auf ner X beliebigen Börsenseite geschaut?



Öhm schon aber ich versteh davon relativ wenig, dort finde ich nur Dinge wie der Dax Nasdaq etc aber nirgends etwas das mir sagen kann wie ich es in der App finden kann...

Mir gehts darum dass ich es in der App habe, ich weiss dass ich die Preise auch jederzeit im Internet finden kann ._.


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Ich gucke War weiter und danach werd ich mal sehen, zocken kann ich ja zur Zeit nicht viel, leider. -.-


----------



## Dropz (17. April 2011)

habt ihr schon suckerpunch gesehen?


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Nee würde aber gerne^^


----------



## Blasto (17. April 2011)

Der Film soll net so der hammer sein, fast nur Action szenen undso ist nicht wirklich mein geschmack


----------



## yves1993 (18. April 2011)

Meeh... naja gut kuck ichs halt woanders nach D:

Btw @ Sucker Punch, hier ist die Kritik eines guten Kumpels zum Film... ich denke da wird alles dazu gesagt 

http://lorgthar.blogspot.com/2011/04/sucker-punch.html


----------



## Konov (18. April 2011)

Also ich bin noch da, ich wollte nur den anderen gute Nacht sagen


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD2LRROpph0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blasto (18. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CONbW-qaVls[/youtube]
:'D


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DHseWNr7iKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Commander Shepard ftw


----------



## Blasto (18. April 2011)

Das Lied ist ja der Hammer  

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5Fjc1hBwuE[/youtube]

Die Beste konversation die man führen kann in Mass Effect !!!


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2011)

Ich mag ja Kroganer nicht soooo :S


----------



## Konov (18. April 2011)

http://www.sinn-los-...hp?wid=1&vid=29



alter Klassiker btw. ^^


----------



## Blasto (18. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag ja Kroganer nicht soooo :S



Grunt.

Razyl.

Ne also ich fand Wrex und Grunt einfach nur genial  

Meine Teambesatzung sah auch immer so aus Garrus + Kroganer und so wird sie auch im 3ten Teil aussehen !

Ich freue mich echt schon auf den 3ten Teil endlich kommt es zum ultimativen Fight gegen die Reaper x:, bin ja nur gespannt wie die Entscheidungen sich auswirken werden, ob sie wirklich gewicht haben oder nur blabla sind wie in DAO

Ich hoffe ja wenn man zu allen Alien Rassen gut war das man am Ende sie alle vereint zusammen sieht wie sie in einem Epischen fight gegen die Reaper kämpfen   

Ein bisschen hab ich angst wie es ausschauen wird mit den Geths und den Quarianer, hoffentlich kann man da einen kampf beider seiten verhindern


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2011)

Blasto schrieb:


> Ich freue mich echt schon auf den 3ten Teil endlich kommt es zum ultimativen Fight gegen die Reaper x:, bin ja nur gespannt wie die Entscheidungen sich auswirken werden, ob sie wirklich gewicht haben oder nur blabla sind wie in DAO



Laut Bioware kann es bei den Entscheidungen so weit kommen, dass es zu einem drastischen und negativen Ende kommt. :O


----------



## Blasto (18. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Laut Bioware kann es bei den Entscheidungen so weit kommen, dass es zu einem drastischen und negativen Ende kommt. :O


Naja deshalb zocke ich mir jetzt auch einen Ultimativen Mass Effect spielstand hoch der nur gute entscheidungen hat  wobei ich eben bei ein paar sachen nicht sicher bin evt. wäre es ja besser wenn man die Geths nicht stärkt sondern die Geth Raumstation zerstöre :/

die restlichen entscheidungen sollten passen, es gibt nur eine Sache wo ich mir noch nicht sicher bin, soll ich in Mass Effect 2 überall auf der Citadel sagen das jedes Geschäft mein lieblings Geschäft ist oder nur eines nehmen :/ wäre schon Interessant was in Mass Effect 3 passiert


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. April 2011)

die mafia map in sc2 is sol lustig^^


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2011)

Blasto schrieb:


> Naja deshalb zocke ich mir jetzt auch einen Ultimativen Mass Effect spielstand hoch der nur gute entscheidungen hat  wobei ich eben bei ein paar sachen nicht sicher bin evt. wäre es ja besser wenn man die Geths nicht stärkt sondern die Geth Raumstation zerstöre :/
> 
> die restlichen entscheidungen sollten passen, es gibt nur eine Sache wo ich mir noch nicht sicher bin, soll ich in Mass Effect 2 überall auf der Citadel sagen das jedes Geschäft mein lieblings Geschäft ist oder nur eines nehmen :/ wäre schon Interessant was in Mass Effect 3 passiert



Mach doch mehrere Savegames? D:


----------



## Blasto (18. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mach doch mehrere Savegames? D:


Ich hab das Spiel schon 3 mal durchgespielt ^^

ein ultimativer save state reicht mir fürs erste evt. kurz vor dem release von ME3 wobei ich ja hoffe das ich mir die Zeit mit Sw:TOR vertreiben kann x: falls beide gleichzeitig erscheinen muss TOR leider warten aber das würde Bioware nie tun ... oder


----------



## Sabito (18. April 2011)

Gerade einen Guide zum töten zweier schweren Gegner in FF13 geschrieben.^^


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Gerade einen Guide zum töten zweier schweren Gegner in FF13 geschrieben.^^



Ja, wieso das denn?


----------



## Sabito (18. April 2011)

Weil ein Kumpel wissen wollte wie ich die Viecher besiegt habe und bevor ich ihm allesüber Skype poste habe ich ein Word-Dokument  geschrieben und schicke es ihm.^^


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Weil ein Kumpel wissen wollte wie ich die Viecher besiegt habe und bevor ich ihm allesüber Skype poste habe ich ein Word-Dokument geschrieben und schicke es ihm.^^



Du hast definitiv Langeweile o.O


----------



## Sabito (18. April 2011)

Das Teil ist 3 Seiten lang (Mit benötigten Gegenständen und Ausrüstung)


----------



## Konov (18. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast definitiv Langeweile o.O



Oder einfach zuuuviel Zeit. ^^


----------



## Sabito (18. April 2011)

Musste mal sein, mein Tipp um den Endboss der Story zu besiegen wurde vom internet gefressen. -.- 

Edit: noch 77 Seiten^^


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Guten Abend meine Damen und Herren.


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2011)

Aloa


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Aloa



Das heißt Aloah du blöder Schalker!1111111


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2011)

Apropos Schalke:

Wen holt sich Rangnick eigentlich als Ersatz für Neuer?


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Apropos Schalke:
> 
> Wen holt sich Rangnick eigentlich als Ersatz für Neuer?



20Millionen + Kraft, wie gesagt Razi.


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2011)

egal 
Morgen gehts 1 Woche auf die KapVerden *.*


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> 20Millionen + Kraft, wie gesagt Razi.



21 Millionen ohne Kraft :> 

Frank Rost kommt am besten zu euch back :'D


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> 21 Millionen ohne Kraft :>
> 
> Frank Rost kommt am besten zu euch back :'D



Rost rostet doch schon. Er hat Qualität aber er ist schon zu Alt. 20Mio + Kraft und es passt.


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

Worum gehts grad?^^


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2011)

Wär Magath noch Trainer hätte er bestimmt Lehmann geholt  
Schalke brauch noch mehr alte Spieler


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Worum gehts grad?^^


Fußball.



Olliruh schrieb:


> Wär Magath noch Trainer hätte er bestimmt Lehmann geholt
> Schalke brauch noch mehr alte Spieler



Lehmann? Er hätte Oliver Kahn persönlich aus dem Ruhestand geholt!

Wobei man Charisteas schon eine gute Personalie nennen kann. Er hat schon etwas gebracht, nicht viel aber etwas, immerhin!

Naja Edu ist eh der kewlste!


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2011)

Ich mag Ushida :>


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich mag Ushida :>



UCHIDA....

Ausserdem hat er mir nach dem Spiel gegen Inter und dem einzug ins Champions-League Halbfinale zu sehr gestrahlt!

[Ich entschuldige mich für den Witz, der musste aber sein. :< ]


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Fußball.



das weis ich auch aber um was im Fußball


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> das weis ich auch aber um was im Fußball



Ob Manuel Neuer nun zum Fc Bayern Wechselt (Sehr Wahrscheinlich) und was Schalke wohl an Geld und eventuell Spieler bekommt. Ich wäre ja für 20Millionen (Anstatt 25Millionen) + Kraft, denn der hat auch sehr gute Qualität.


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2011)

Judde Jabend!


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2011)

Mehehe Geld schadet nie ,zB haben die jetzt schon viel mehr Geld als eingeplannt ,wegen der CL. 
So kann man ordentlich Schulden abbauen.


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Gudden Dach
@Olli: Tja, von dem CL geld gehen erstmal ein paar Prozente an Magath noch, aus dem Neuer transfer wird sicher auch der ein oder andere Spieler gekauft (Holtby kommt zurück <3). Und viel Schulden werden da nicht abgebaut, da fließt noch was ins Dach der Veltins Arena. =)


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

könn wir bitte mal das Thema wechseln? irgendwas allgemeineres bitte wo auch ein nicht Deutscher mitkommt


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2011)

Schöns Wetter heute ...


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

jup wir hatten auch wunderschön Sonnenschein und weit und breit war blauer Himmel


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Schöns Wetter heute ...



Ich hab nen neuen Desktophintergrund. Jetzt seh ich endlich mal die Natur!


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2011)

Bei H&M kann man am besten Mädchen anmachen ,ohne Geld auszugeben.


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bei H&M kann man am besten Mädchen anmachen.



In einem Bordell kann man am besten Frauen anmachen. :>

Ob H&M oder einem Bordell kommt alles aufs selbe, Geld brauchst am ende trotzdem.


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2011)

Fix`d 
Außerdem mein ich MÄDCHEN.


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Fix`d
> Außerdem mein ich MÄDCHEN.



Die Frauen in nem Bordell kann man auch Mädchen nennen :>


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Fix`d
> Außerdem mein ich MÄDCHEN.



Du kleiner Pedophiler, du!


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bei H&M kann man am besten Mädchen anmachen ,ohne Geld auszugeben.



Schon niveaulos....


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schon niveaulos....



Mh eigentlich nicht. Das mit dem Geld war jetzt auf die Sache mit dem Bordell bezogen. 
Außerdem was ist daran niveaulos mit Freunden/innen nach H&M zu gehen & da ein paar 
Mädchen kennen zu lernen. 



Reflox schrieb:


> Die Frauen in nem Bordell kann man auch Mädchen nennen :>



Mh dann möcht ich mal sehen wie du ins Bordell gehst & da eine Ische anbaggerst. 
Und das mit Erfolg


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich hab nen neuen Desktophintergrund. Jetzt seh ich endlich mal die Natur!



zeig mal im Desktop Thread waste hast


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mh dann möcht ich mal sehen wie du ins Bordell gehst & da eine Ische anbaggerst.
> Und das mit Erfolg



....mit Geld?!

Genauso beim H&M, mit genug Geld. :>


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mh dann möcht ich mal sehen wie du ins Bordell gehst & da eine Ische anbaggerst.
> Und das mit Erfolg



Aber sicher 

Komm ich und meine Band, dann liegt uns jede zu Füssen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C7G4o29bv2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2011)

huhu


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> zeig mal im Desktop Thread waste hast



k ^^


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2011)

mein desktop ist sowieso der geilste


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> mein desktop ist sowieso der geilste



Nein.


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2011)

doch


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> doch






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2011)

Egal  
Mh mögt ihr mal Meinungen zu ner Band von einem guten Kumpel abgeben ? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eo5q_7vvazw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Gefällt mich nicht. :<


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Egal
> Mh mögt ihr mal Meinungen zu ner Band von einem guten Kumpel abgeben ?
> 
> 
> ...



MACH DAS WEG AMCH DAS WEG MACH DAS WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2011)

hahaha ich mags auch nicht ,aber ich mag den Namen & die Fan Shirts sehen gut aus.
Außerdem muss man Freunde unterstützen :3


----------



## Skatero (18. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> MACH DAS WEG AMCH DAS WEG MACH DAS WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG



Ist das der Songetext? Klingt nämlich so.


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ist das der Songetext? Klingt nämlich so.


SKA!


----------



## Skatero (18. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> SKA!



EDO!


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ist das der Songetext? Klingt nämlich so.



 EDOU!


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> EDOU!



Ska, Razyl, Lachmann und Humpel dürfen das.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ska, Razyl, Lachmann und Humpel dürfen das.



Wieso ich nicht?


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso ich nicht?



Weil ich mit den genannten Personen nun schon über 1 1/2 Jahren regelmäßig in ICQ quatsche? 

Jetzt grade zwar nicht, die Vermissen mich eh nicht grade...oder überhaupt?! Aber ich geh eh gleich off. Deswegen bin ich auch nichtmehr on...wobei gleich off wollt ich schon seit 2h sein. :X


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2011)

SEA!


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> SEA!



RAUS dich brauchen wir nicht *schnief*


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Naja, aber dann werd ich jetzt mal langsam Schlafen gehn. Morgen um 4:30 ist die Nacht rum. Man liest sich, hab euch Lüüüüüüüb.

Other Bands Play, Manowar Kill!

\m/>.<\m/


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2011)

du brauchst also keine Wasserkontrolle?`tzzz dann verrecke doch an giftigem wasser!


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2011)

Kommt heute noch was gutes im Fernsehn ?


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kommt heute noch was gutes im Fernsehn ?



Festplattenrecorder ftw ;D


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2011)

hmm höchstens Auf brennendem Eis oder Supernatural


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2011)

Mh ,ok dann guck ich Spieltaganalyse


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2011)

oder du guckst mal auf Justin tv ...


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2011)

Wieso sollte ich das tun ?


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2011)

hmm weil da teilweise ganz lustige sachen laufen


----------



## Sabito (18. April 2011)

Lol der Guide, dne ich für zwei Gegner in FF13 geschrieben habe, habe ich auf einer Seitte veröffentlichen lassen, der läuft unter "Kurz Tipps", der ist aber als Worddokument 3 Seiten lang. Oo


----------



## Raffzahl (18. April 2011)

Guten Abend, alle miteinander.
Was macht ihr alle?


----------



## Konov (19. April 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Guten Abend, alle miteinander.
> Was macht ihr alle?



Gammeln, freuen das Ferien sind, über Gott und die Welt nachdenken, zocken... uvm


----------



## Raffzahl (19. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gammeln, freuen das Ferien sind, über Gott und die Welt nachdenken, zocken... uvm



Hmm... Das Gleiche mache ich auch.
Yeah um 20 Uhr In Extremo Konzert!  Und davor noch Segeln! 

Edit: Off, tschüss!


----------



## MasterXoX (19. April 2011)

Waaah kann nich schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2011)

Guten Abend, ich eröffne hier mal!


----------



## H2OTest (19. April 2011)

huhu, wer will ne runde lol spielen?


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2011)

Ich bin zu schüchtern, um mit Wildffremden zu spielen!  Ich suchte grad alleine.


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich bin zu schüchtern, um mit Wildffremden zu spielen!  Ich suchte grad alleine.



Armes Kind


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2011)

Aber wieso sind manche Runen bei mir rot umrandet statt blau? Das kann ja nix Gutes bedeuten.


----------



## H2OTest (19. April 2011)

mir ist aber so langweilig 

edit: vllt sind sie ja kaputt xD


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2011)

Ich hab DoTA geliebt, aber mit LoL oder HoN, kann ich gar nix anfangen... =/


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2011)

Ach komm adde mich mal. Gleicher Name wie hier.


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2011)

Nein! Lasst mich nicht allein! :<


----------



## H2OTest (19. April 2011)

is raus heiße Deejaydee


----------



## Dominau (19. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hab DoTA geliebt, aber mit LoL oder HoN, kann ich gar nix anfangen... =/



Same here. :<


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2011)

Naja bin ja noch recht neu, aber mir gefällts ganz gut. Nur witzig, wie manche wohl nicht mal das Tutorial gespielt haben und alleine Türme angreifen und solche Späße.


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2011)

Tutorials sind für n00bs


----------



## Alux (19. April 2011)

Juten Abend


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Juten Abend







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1KeINqsG40Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (19. April 2011)

nicht einschlafen hier


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. April 2011)

Der NS ist einfach nicht mehr wie früher...

Früher war alles besser! *mit dem Gehstock wedel*


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Der NS ist einfach nicht mehr wie früher...
> 
> Früher war alles besser! *mit dem Gehstock wedel*



Vielleicht ist die Tatsache auch, dass es Diensttag ist, schuld


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2011)

NS? Nationalsozialismus? Oder was meinst du?


----------



## H2OTest (19. April 2011)

oder weil es keine bananen im osten gibt ...


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> NS? Nationalsozialismus? Oder was meinst du?



NS = *N*acht*S*chwärmer


----------



## Alux (19. April 2011)

wo is bloß Sahnebuddah


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> wo is bloß Sahnebuddah



Überall, aber nicht hier


----------



## Konov (19. April 2011)

Ihr habt Sorgen! Die Nacht ist noch jung!


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2011)

Für mich wird sie früh sterben. Ich bin kaputt^^


----------



## Alux (19. April 2011)

was hastn heute gemacht?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (19. April 2011)

Sowas kommt bei dem Inzest auf der Alm raus. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T1ICDy2PWX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dazu noch der mega Partytrack für die Jugendfeuerwehranten unter uns. 
Achtet mal wie die bei der Sache sind und wie die bestimmt mega viel bock auf das Video hatten. XD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u0Vovl8Dn0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ab 2:21
WHAT THE EFF?
Btw added mich League of Legends: Aizr


----------



## Alux (19. April 2011)

mach das weg mach das weg


----------



## Aeonflu-X (19. April 2011)

TOK TOKI TOKI TOK TOOOOOK 

Haha XD


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> was hastn heute gemacht?







arbeiten 

Hab jetzt 2 Wochen als Maler gearbeitet. Sieht verdammt leicht aus- ist es aber nicht.^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. April 2011)

Ich spann jetzt dann Schnürre über die Straße, drecks Mopedfahrer. :<


----------



## H2OTest (19. April 2011)

argh lol abgekackt -.-


----------



## Auriga__ (19. April 2011)

Guten Abend alle... ^^


----------



## Konov (19. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Guten Abend alle... ^^



Abeeeeeeeend


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich spann jetzt dann Schnürre über die Straße, drecks Mopedfahrer. :<



Aber in 1,5 Meter Höhe etwa.


----------



## H2OTest (19. April 2011)

oder schütte öl auf die straßen, lol


----------



## Thoor (19. April 2011)

Humpel du alte Dorfmatratze! 

Alles fit?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j5C6X9vOEkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ja Hallo? Sind da die Nachtschwärmer?
Wieso legen die einfach auf? Was für ein Pack...


----------



## yves1993 (19. April 2011)

Weil sie sich zu der Mukke schon alle umgebracht haben! 
Siehe Video.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ba8n6JazZcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BTW: Nabend *schwärm*


----------



## H2OTest (19. April 2011)

was haltet ihr von meiner neuen signatur?


----------



## yves1993 (19. April 2011)

Top! (Y)


----------



## Raffzahl (19. April 2011)

Hallöle alle miteinander!
Bin grad vom In Extremo Konzert gekommen, es war super.Deshalb werde ich auch wieder verschwinden. Gute Nacht euch allen!


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Hallöle alle miteinander!
> Bin grad vom In Extremo Konzert gekommen, es war super.Deshalb werde ich auch wieder verschwinden. Gute Nacht euch allen!



Mitten unter der Woche? Tz tz.


----------



## Konov (19. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mitten unter der Woche? Tz tz.



Hallo??? FERIEN 

Hat er doch bestimmt auch.
Aber ich würde nicht in der Woche auf ein Konzert gehen, davon mal abgesehen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2011)

Langweilig!


----------



## Perkone (20. April 2011)

N wenig Omni Trio hörn.. vll kann ich dann ma einschlafen


----------



## Konov (20. April 2011)

Will sich jemand erschrecken, dann schaut euch Scare Tactics Videos bei Youtube an, dann könnter nicht mehr schlafen 
Sind paar witzige Sachen dabei.


----------



## wildrazor09 (20. April 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ7KVsUnMaw Ist das echt?


----------



## nemø (20. April 2011)

Serverdown in einer Minute *CRY*

@wildrazor09 Fake! Wie jeder Alien, würde ien Laien auf unseren Planeten kommen wuerde er nicht verrecken und sich erwischen lassen. Zumindest imho


----------



## Reflox (20. April 2011)

Ich eröffne den Nachtschwärmer! Guten Abend


----------



## H2OTest (20. April 2011)

Guten Abend Reflox und allen anderen Nachtschwärmern!


----------



## Raffzahl (20. April 2011)

Guten Abend!


----------



## Dropz (20. April 2011)

hewhew


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2011)

Wieso ist eigentlich alles so scheisse?


----------



## Reflox (20. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso ist eigentlich alles so scheisse?



Weil Baum!


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso ist eigentlich alles so scheisse?



Wird das hier neuerdings zum Emo-Treffpunkt? Bald fangen noch die Diskussionen über die richtige Ritz-Technik an.


----------



## Dropz (20. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso ist eigentlich alles so scheisse?



was denn? :<


----------



## H2OTest (20. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wird das hier neuerdings zum Emo-Treffpunkt? Bald fangen noch die Diskussionen über die richtige Ritz-Technik an.



wen du gad hier bist, wollen wir ne runde spielen?  und hast du vllt skype das macht das spielen einfacher


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wird das hier neuerdings zum Emo-Treffpunkt? Bald fangen noch die Diskussionen über die richtige Ritz-Technik an.



Emo - Treffpunkt?  Never
Bei meinem letzten versuch hier ein Gespräch zu machen, hats nicht geklappt. Dacht ich mir fahr ich mal die "ka sonstwas mir fällt nichts ein" Tour, vielleicht klappst dann


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wen du gad hier bist, wollen wir ne runde spielen?  und hast du vllt skype das macht das spielen einfacher



Oh nu ist grad schlecht, muss Geschirr spülen, morgen fahr ich wieder heim. Vielleicht gegen später.


----------



## H2OTest (20. April 2011)

okay


----------



## Raffzahl (20. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> okay



Willst du dich nicht alleine anmelden?^^


----------



## H2OTest (20. April 2011)

hmm alleine macht es nicht soviel spaß  desto mehr leute die man "kennt" desto mehr spaß


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W2TOPFVcUMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

huhu


----------



## Reflox (20. April 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> huhu



Du imitierst meinen Avatar!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> huhu



hi


----------



## Reflox (20. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lNnEII8LNdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cKAJ2QpvOWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nur genial der Kerl^^


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du imitierst meinen Avatar!



was?


----------



## Reflox (20. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LH5ay10RTGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



I'm a banana... I'm a banana... I'm a banana...


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

ahhh Augen- und Ohrenkrebs!!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wird das nen YouTube-Videokontest?^^


----------



## Reflox (20. April 2011)

Klar


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Klar



Ist das net n' bissl zu viel trubel? ^^


----------



## Mikedome (20. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FNSaG41Ns5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Gott , ich liebe es einfach


----------



## Reflox (20. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t6Fpj-tmRiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hier zu deinem Avatar^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JpBGRA6HHtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hier zu deinem Avatar^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Passt besser 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4DAz2nEBQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (20. April 2011)

huhu


----------



## Dropz (20. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> huhu



hi


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

nicht einschlafen^^


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2011)

Blödes Office!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht nie das was man will...


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

Mir is öde!! *klatsch klatsch*
Mir is öde!! *klatsch klatsch*


----------



## Konov (20. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Mir is öde!! *klatsch klatsch*
> Mir is öde!! *klatsch klatsch*




Wie kann einem nur so langweilig sein!


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

Naja ich hab nix zu tun außer TV schauen und im Forum rumgammeln^^


----------



## Dropz (20. April 2011)

kann mir jemand Bleach empfehlen?^^


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> kann mir jemand Bleach empfehlen?^^



Nöp.


----------



## Mikedome (20. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wie kann einem nur so langweilig sein!


 dacht' ich auch grade


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2011)

Ich geh ma' schlafn'.
Gut' Nacht ihr Schwärmer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

gute nacht sean


----------



## Dropz (20. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich geh ma' schlafn'.
> Gut' Nacht ihr Schwärmer.
> 
> 
> ...



nachti


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

jaetzt gibts Party ^^

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=vrphLUWZv3Q[/video]


----------



## yves1993 (20. April 2011)

Nacht Sean, Boah wär das geil wenn das funktionieren würde... dann könnte man den Schlafeffekt so stark "stapeln" dass man sich in einigen Minuten sofort normal voll ausruhen könnte... :< need

Damit auch mal ein "hallöle"


----------



## Auriga__ (20. April 2011)

Lol - Das Comic is ja wie bei Inception... Ein Traum im Traum *awesome*
(Das würd ich echt zu gern mal versuchen xD)

By the way...
Hi :3


----------



## Thoor (20. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Lol - Das Comic is ja wie bei Inception... Ein Traum im Traum *awesome*
> (Das würd ich echt zu gern mal versuchen xD)
> 
> By the way...
> Hi :3



Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! =D


----------



## wildrazor09 (20. April 2011)

Ist Portal 2 eigentlich schon digital zu kaufen oder erst morgen?


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2011)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Ist Portal 2 eigentlich schon digital zu kaufen oder erst morgen?



Digital ist es seit gestern 6.30 Uhr zu kaufen D:


----------



## Auriga__ (20. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! =D


...SCHIIBEWÜSCHER!! xD
Insiders ftw


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc[/video]

und jetzt alle!!!


----------



## Thoor (20. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> ...SCHIIBEWÜSCHER!! xD
> Insiders ftw



PANNEBLINKER!

und dann kleinen mädchen winken 

wuahahaha =D


----------



## Auriga__ (20. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> PANNEBLINKER!
> 
> und dann kleinen mädchen winken
> 
> wuahahaha =D






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (20. April 2011)

wohl eher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

scheiß zwangsneurosen mann


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dwimhjXkS88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (20. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> wohl eher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2011)

Nach Wochen endlich mal wieder zum Joggen durchgerungen. Blöder Heuschnupfen und blöde Sonne. Naja, 65 Minuten mit Steigungen halte ich noch super durch. Nur schade, dass ich laut Schrittzähler nur 260 Kcal losgeworden bin. Schweinerei.


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

Ich mag Kekse.


----------



## Dropz (20. April 2011)

ich schaffe es mich nicht zum laufen durchzuringen


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

ich auch nicht

Edit: so ich bin mal schlafen jut nacht


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ich auch nicht
> 
> Edit: so ich bin mal schlafen jut nacht



nacht


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. April 2011)

Ist bei mir auch immer schwer, aber letztlich machts dann doch Spaß. Nach 8 Minuten zwickts bei mir, nach 12 Minuten denk ich, was ich da für ne Scheiße mach, nach 17 Minuten wirds besser und nach 20 Minuten spürt man gar nix mehr. Dann gibts nur noch mich, meine Musik und die unendliche Strecke vor mir. Eigentlich Entspannung pur.


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch immer schwer, aber letztlich machts dann doch Spaß. Nach 8 Minuten zwickts bei mir, nach 12 Minuten denk ich, was ich da für ne Scheiße mach, nach 17 Minuten wirds besser und nach 20 Minuten spürt man gar nix mehr. Dann gibts nur noch mich, meine Musik und die unendliche Strecke vor mir. Eigentlich Entspannung pur.



 hört sich eig echt nicht schlecht an vorallem bei dem wetter momentan  am besten morgens


----------



## Arosk (21. April 2011)

BLUTORANGENSAFT


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. April 2011)

Eklig. Der schmeckt nach Halsweh.


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Eklig. Der schmeckt nach Halsweh.



also ich finde den lecker


----------



## Arosk (21. April 2011)

Gibt nichts besseres :< Schade das ich so Probleme mit Magen hab und es mir nicht immer gönnen kann ^^


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Gibt nichts besseres :< Schade das ich so Probleme mit Magen hab und es mir nicht immer gönnen kann ^^



da kenn ich noch so einen  :<


----------



## Dominau (21. April 2011)

blutorangensaft ist krieg


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

was macht ihr so ?


----------



## Arosk (21. April 2011)

ich lass meinen fuß einschlafen.


----------



## wildrazor09 (21. April 2011)

Cool oder ? xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dominau (21. April 2011)

Ich ess kartoffel chips 
glaube ich spiel gleich ne runde lol oder etwas minecraft


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

ich hab gleich naruto "durch" :<


----------



## yves1993 (21. April 2011)

Ich mag mein Bett.... *reinkuschel*

Gute Nacht ihrs! 

Edit: Dbz Folge 41... Zieh mir seit 3 Wochen alles wieder rein, von Dragonball bis GT  Nostalgie oh du Gute... *_*


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. April 2011)

Hab eben auch Akinator gespielt, der kennt sogar Samara aus Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cmOMEtcACzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (21. April 2011)

Ich kapiers nicht xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (21. April 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich kapiers nicht xD
> 
> [...]



Ich kapier auch nicht, was du uns mit dem Bild sagen willst


----------



## wildrazor09 (21. April 2011)

Katschinski aus sc2 kennt er auch


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

bei mir bekommt der akinator ganz krnake sachen heraus und fragt mich andauernd ob meine charackters hockey spielen


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2011)

Der Akinator erkennt glaube auch ZAM 

Oder auch net. Aber irgendwer von Buffed war mal da...


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

bei mir findet er ihn auch nicht :<


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2011)

Er ist aber offiziell auf der Liste. :S

Nur findet der Akinator ihn irgendwie nicht... warum auch immer


----------



## Arosk (21. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_hwn8sRbv6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

trololol es soll wieder hell werden :<


----------



## Jester (21. April 2011)

Ich schieb grad die miesesten Angstzustände...


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich schieb grad die miesesten Angstzustände...



wieso?


----------



## Jester (21. April 2011)

Kompletter zwischenmenschlicher Wahnsinn momentan! Bin absolut überfordert...


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

hmhm was denn los?^^ bin grad i wie total happy


----------



## Jester (21. April 2011)

Männlein-Weiblein Scheiss 

Habe meine Beherrschung wiedergefunden. Die Haltung muss gewahrt bleiben!


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

durchaus verständlich


----------



## Jester (21. April 2011)

Das war ein Paukenschlag... meine Güte! Aber sag an, warum bist du happy?


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

hör grad schön musik mit dem neuen headset und freu mich gleich auf den sonnenaufgang und den (hoffentlich) warmen ferientag


----------



## Jester (21. April 2011)

aaah herrlich! Ich glaub ich setze mich auch noch raus in den Garten und schau mir den Sonnenaufgang an.


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

wann geht sie eig auf ? :x


----------



## Jester (21. April 2011)

Mind. ne Stunde ist noch glaub ich...


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

coo ich eröffne heut mal wieder

hey hey


----------



## Petersburg (21. April 2011)

Wie kann es jemand wagen vor mir den Nachtschwärmer zu eröffnen?


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Ich wollt doch aufmachen *schnüff*.... naja halt verpennt.^^
Endlich wieder zu Hause, nicht mehr bei meinem Dad der kann einen auf den Sack gehn.


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wie kann es jemand wagen vor mir den Nachtschwärmer zu eröffnen?



haha ich wage es^^

P.S. Dein Avatar passt noch immer nicht zu dir.


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Guten Abend!


----------



## Petersburg (21. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> haha ich wage es^^
> 
> P.S. Dein Avatar passt noch immer nicht zu dir.



Tzzz ich entscheide, was zu mir past


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Hi Relaxo....ähm Reflox


So nu nwieder an alle:
Endlich bin ich von WoW runter.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. April 2011)

nabend
und da es in keinen anderen thread passt: ich könnte ewig das intro von magicka spielen nur um den ein zauberer "und nicht vergessen: Das Kennwort ist "Banane"!" sagen zu hören. ka ob das ein quatschsprache ist aber es klingt sau lustig xD


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Hi Relaxo....ähm Reflox
> 
> 
> So nu nwieder an alle:
> Endlich bin ich von WoW runter.



Auch? 

Wie lange hast du denn gespielt?


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

nabend


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Hi Relaxo....ähm Reflox
> 
> 
> So nu nwieder an alle:
> Endlich bin ich von WoW runter.



hey ich auch


----------



## Petersburg (21. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> hey ich auch



Da ich auch seit mehr als 2 Monaten von Wow runter bin, frage ich mich, wie es kommt das Blizz nicht schon die Server geschlossen hat?


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nabend
> und da es in keinen anderen thread passt: ich könnte ewig das intro von magicka spielen nur um den ein zauberer "und nicht vergessen: Das Kennwort ist "Banane"!" sagen zu hören. ka ob das ein quatschsprache ist aber es klingt sau lustig xD



Also auf Englisch ist es besser


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Da ich auch seit mehr als 2 Monaten von Wow runter bin, frage ich mich, wie es kommt das Blizz nicht schon die Server geschlossen hat?



ich überlege andauernd ob es sinnvoll ist wieder wow zu zocken^^


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Auch?
> 
> Wie lange hast du denn gespielt?



Di eletzten 6 Wochen nicht eine Minute. 


Edit: SCHOKOLADEEEE!


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich überlege andauernd ob es sinnvoll ist wieder wow zu zocken^^



Ja ich auch, aber zum Glück funktioniert meine CD nicht^^


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

ich glaube eher nicht


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ja ich auch, aber zum Glück funktioniert meine CD nicht^^



Ich nicht, denn ich habe: Keinen richtigen Computer, bei mir zu Hause FF13, bei meinem Dad Minecraft xD

Edit: Sabito merkt gerade er hat den falschen zitiert


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich nicht, denn ich habe: Keinen richtigen Computer, bei mir zu Hause FF13, bei meinem Dad Minecraft xD



Minecraft ist lame, ich weiss nicht was bauen, und ne neue Welt will ich auch nicht anfangen... Was soll ich nur machen? =/


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ja ich auch, aber zum Glück funktioniert meine CD nicht^^



einfach den client downloaden


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Minecraft ist lame, ich weiss nicht was bauen, und ne neue Welt will ich auch nicht anfangen... Was soll ich nur machen? =/



Mach es wie mein Bro und bring die Welt zum Crashen.^^ Oder sei so schlau wie er und versuch Zuckerrohr mit Feuer neben dein Holzhaus zu Pflanzen.


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Mach es wie mein Bro und bring die Welt zum Crashen.^^ Oder sei so schlau wie er und versuch Zuckerrohr mit Feuer neben dein Holzhaus zu Pflanzen.



Neben mein Haus? Welches? Ich kann mich zwischen den 15 Häusern nicht entscheiden?


----------



## Dominau (21. April 2011)

Erster hab ich nur sachen von WoW gelesen und wollte wieder gehn.
doch dann.. Minecraft <3


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Erster hab ich nur sachen von WoW gelesen und wollte wieder gehn.
> doch dann.. Minecraft <3



Ich weiss was ich machen könnte! Eine Burg aus Obsidian im Nether!


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Oder mach es wie ich, zünde einen Baum an, schau dir das Feuer an merk dann, dass 60% deiner Welt in Flammen steht.

Edit: Nu darf die zweite Tafel Schokolade dran glauben. xD


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Oder mach es wie ich, zünde einen Baum an, schau dir das Feuer an merk dann, dass 60% deiner Welt in Flammen steht.



Wird wohl passieren, ich habe einen Wald um meinen Hauptwohnsitz gebaut, man kann nurnoch auf den Gravelwegen gehen 

btw. Man kann nun Tannensetzlinge und Birkensetzlinge sammeln.

Hab gleich mal meinen Wald damit verschönert.^^


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Oder kletter auf einen Berg, der Höher ist als die Wolken, mach einen falschen Schritt, fall runter und merk, dass es keinen Fallschirm gibt, die konsequemz bei mir war: Tot, Haus nicht mehr gefunden und i-wann später ein Crahs, kp warum.^^ Ich muss auch mal zu sehn das ich von Minecraft 1.5 bekomme, gurke noch mit 1.3 rum^^


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Also die crashes waren eine 1.3 Krankheit.

Und eine meiner Burgen steht auf so einem Berg, man kommt nur druch eine Höhle rein, die am Fuss des Berges beginnt.


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

Geile Sign , Reflox xD Huhu btw


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Hatte nach dem Crash mir eine neue Welt gemacht und i-wann aus verzweiflung (ich habe keine rohstoffe ausser holz gefunden, schien es nicht zu geben) ein loch gegraben, dass i-wie 30x30 groß war und so tief, dass alles was rienfiel tot war. Mensch war das eine Freude da immer mit der Leiter raus und rien zu klettern.^^


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Geile Sign , Reflox xD Huhu btw



Danke :3

Du weisst ja warum ich Death so toll finde. xD






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g3jAYtg30v8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein Bruder war bestimmt einer von denen^^


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Ahhh Ich bin taub.... warum war die Lautstärke auch auf max. gestellt? Oo


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ahhh Ich bin taub.... warum war die Lautstärke auch auf max. gestellt? Oo



Genau darum xD


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Genau darum xD



Fieser Möp was stellst du auch für gemeingefährliche Videos ins Forum?^^


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Fieser Möp was stellst du auch für gemeingefährliche Videos ins Forum?^^



Weil ich ein fieser Möp bin?^^


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Langeweile pur gerade, habe nichts zu tun, kann nichts machen, nichts zocken. -.-


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Langeweile pur gerade, habe nichts zu tun, kann nichts machen, nichts zocken. -.-



Ich leide mit dir...


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich leide mit dir...



Na klar, weiß nichts ob ich es dir glauben soll.^^ Es läuft auch nur Mist im Fernsehn.


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Danke :3
> 
> Du weisst ja warum ich Death so toll finde. xD
> 
> ...


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Weil er heiß ist...oder ne halt, das war meine Meinung...



Ach komm, sag nicht du hast es vergessen


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ach komm, sag nicht du hast es vergessen



Ich würde mal sagen doch, sonst hätte sie nicht mit ihrer eigenen Meinung geantwortet.^^


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ach komm, sag nicht du hast es vergessen



Death ist blöde.


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen doch, sonst hätte sie nicht mit ihrer eigenen Meinung geantwortet.^^



Klugscheisser... ^^

Death ist toll!


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

Arg Buffed zickt so derbest rum meine Leeren Zeilen gehn nicht mehr  Oder doch?


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Arg Buffed zickt so derbest rum meine Leeren Zeilen gehn nicht mehr  Oder doch?



Die gehen noch, aber deine Zitate nichtmehr


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)




----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Death ist blöde.




 Immer noch besser als BlackStar, der is nur n Großmaul Was das mit Reflox angeht...eh..ehm..*Hirnratter* Ach ja, weil du andauerd von 2 Brauten umgeben bist, denen du an die Titten fassen darfst, weil sie unsymetrisch sind und die sich bei bedarf in Knarren verwandeln können!


----------



## Petersburg (21. April 2011)

Dr. Stein > all


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als BlackStar, der is nur n Großmaul Was das mit Reflox angeht...eh..ehm..*Hirnratter* Ach ja, weil du andauerd von 2 Brauten umgeben bist, denen du an die Titten fassen darfst, weil sie unsymetrisch sind und die sich bei bedarf in Knarren verwandeln können!



Black Star > Tsubaki > Soul > All!


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als BlackStar, der is nur n Großmaul Was das mit Reflox angeht...eh..ehm..*Hirnratter* Ach ja, weil du andauerd von 2 Brauten umgeben bist, denen du an die Titten fassen darfst, weil sie unsymetrisch sind und die sich bei bedarf in Knarren verwandeln können!



worüber redet ihr ?  *hilfe*


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als BlackStar, der is nur n Großmaul Was das mit Reflox angeht...eh..ehm..*Hirnratter* Ach ja, weil du andauerd von 2 Brauten umgeben bist, denen du an die Titten fassen darfst, weil sie unsymetrisch sind und die sich bei bedarf in Knarren verwandeln können!



Genau! Das ist die tolle Aussage, die du immer bringst wenn du was mit Death siehst 

Death > Dr.Stein > Medusa > Soul > Blair > Tsubaki

Das ist die Reihenfolge!


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> worüber redet ihr ?  *hilfe*



Hab auch Kp worum es geht aber zusammenhangloses Zeug kann man auch so labern. xD


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Hab auch Kp worum es geht aber zusammenhangloses Zeug kann man auch so labern. xD







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C9tNTKh8IgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



...


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

Nö, meine ist Crona>Death>Soul>Dr.Stein>Maka>Rest Ich liebe die Figuren, die mit ihrem persöhnlichen Wahnsinn zu kämpfen haben...Muhahaha xD


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2011)

soul>all


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nö, meine ist Crona>Death>Soul>Dr.Stein>Maka>Rest Ich leibe die Figuren, die mit ihrem persöhnlichen Wahnsinn zu kämpfen haben...Muhahaha xD



Ich finde es einfach ziemlich nervig, dass es bei Death immer ca. 10 Minuten geht und er dann erst anfängt zu kämpfen. Vorher redet er nur Schwachsinn.


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach ziemlich nervig, dass es bei Death immer ca. 10 Minuten geht und er dann erst anfängt zu kämpfen. Vorher redet er nur Schwachsinn.



BlackStar redet Schwachsinn UND failt meist bei einem Angriff!


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

Hi ihr Suchtis

Was kann man gegen Blähungen tun


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> BlackStar redet Schwachsinn UND failt meist bei einem Angriff!



Wann failt er denn bitte?


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2011)

alles durchlassen fenster aufmachen, irgendwann ist ja lles weg


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hi ihr Suchtis
> 
> Was kann man gegen Blähungen tun



Mal so richtig fett dröhnen 

Oder sonst:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8hx-yeiK3vA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hi ihr Suchtis
> 
> Was kann man gegen Blähungen tun



Huhu!

Furzen vielleicht?


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wann failt er denn bitte?




 hmmm...Immer außer wenn seine Waffe mit dem schwierig zu schreibenden Namen (Deshalb lass ichs mal)ihm den Hintern rettet


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> alles durchlassen fenster aufmachen, irgendwann ist ja lles weg



Das geht scho 3 Tage so


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> hmmm...Immer außer wenn seine Waffe mit dem schwierig zu schreibenden Namen (Deshalb lass ichs mal)ihm den Hintern rettet



Du lügst. Das ist Blasphemie.


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach ziemlich nervig, dass es bei Death immer ca. 10 Minuten geht und er dann erst anfängt zu kämpfen. Vorher redet er nur Schwachsinn.




 Kuk dir seine Augen an! DIE sind GEIL! Kuk dir seinen Kampfstil an! DER IST GEIL! Kuk dir seine Kleider an! DIE sind Geil! Kuk dir seinen ernst/entschlossenen/ruhigen Stil an! Der IS Erstrechtgeil!Kuk dir seine Vorliebe für Symetrie an! Selbst das ist GEIL!

 Und wenn du den Nerv hast, vor einem Schweren Kampf auf ner Wüstendühne dich wien Brummkreisel aufm Skateboard zu drehen, dass eine Waffe fast Kotzden musst, und DANN noch zu triffst und geil aussiehst, dann kannste sagen, dass er scheiße is. Voher ned.


----------



## Petersburg (21. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du lügst. Das ist Blasphemie.



Blasphemie? Das ist Wahnsinn!


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist Blasphemie.




 DAS IST SPATEN!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> DAS IST SPATEN!!!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ETgk56xT4Mk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> DAS IST SPATEN!!!



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDK0aIakamw[/youtube]


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Kuk dir seine Augen an! DIE sind GEIL! Kuk dir seinen Kapfstil an! DER IST GEIL! Kuk dir seine Kleider an! DIE sind Geil! Kuk dir seinen Stil an! Der IS Erstrechtgeil!
> Und wenn du den Nerv hast, vor einem Schweren Kampf auf ner Wüstendühne dich wien Brummkreisel aufm Skateboard zu drehen, dass eine Waffe fast Kotzden musst, und DANN noch zu triffst und geil aussiehst, dann kannste sagen, dass er scheiße is. Voher ned.



Naja geil aussehen tu ich, am Anderen lässt sich noch arbeiten.


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja geil aussehen tu ich, am Anderen lässt sich noch arbeiten.




 Pic or it didn't happens!


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mZimZYTwuDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


THIS IS SOMBRERO


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Pic or it didn't happens!



Nein, nachher habe ich hier noch so lästige Fans.


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

wie viele Folgen hat die Serie schon?^^


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Mist Mensch habe ich viel verpasst.^^ Erstmal danke an Relaxo für die aufklärung.... sry ich kanns nicht lassen.^^


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Mist Mensch habe ich viel verpasst.^^ Erstmal danke an Relaxo für die aufklärung.... sry ich kanns nicht lassen.^^



langsam wird der spruch lame...

Ach, falls mich jemand vermisst: brb in 30 Minuten


----------



## zoizz (21. April 2011)

Cheers mates. 	*schlürf*




War eigentlich schon mal jemand von euch in Neuseeland? Und ich meine wirklich Neuseeland und nicht Aukland!


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> langsam wird der spruch alme ...



Ich weiß, aber dass ist in Hirn eingebrannt ich versuch mich zu bessern.


----------



## Petersburg (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> langsam wird der spruch alme ...



Welcher Spruch Relaxo?


----------



## Dominau (21. April 2011)

So, erstmal Death Note schauen.

Das wird ein schöner Abend


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Welcher Spruch Relaxo?


Ich komm gleich und setze Gähner ein!^^


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lPoVuyWaKhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Cheers mates. 	*schlürf*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider noch nicht *Weizen schlürf*


----------



## Petersburg (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich komm gleich und setze Gähner ein!^^



Wir sind des Todes.


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wir sind des Todes.



Rüsten wir uns


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> So, erstmal Death Note schauen.
> 
> Das wird ein schöner Abend



aber nur bis 27 oder so 
wo biste denn gerade?


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Rüsten wir uns



HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHLLLLLLLLL



.
O ======================================================================================>>>>>>>>>> BBBBBBBBBBBÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Kennt wer irgendeine Methode um Langeweile zu killen? Im Fernsehn gibt es nichts gutes und das was nicht gut ist muss ich mir ja nicht ansehen. -.-

Edit: Zocken ist auch nicht.


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2011)

schlafen?


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Kennt wer irgendeine Methode um Langeweile zu killen? Im Fernsehn gibt es nichts gutes und das was nicht gut ist muss ich mir ja nicht ansehen. -.-
> 
> Edit: Zocken ist auch nicht.



Auf der nächsten Hauptstraße tanzen?


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Schlafe ist auch nicht vor 2:00 uhr.

Edit:@ Alux
Willst du mich killen? Da sind Nachts nur verrückte im Auto unterwegs!


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

ALso mir kann heut gar nicht langweilig werden^^


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2011)

mastrubieren?


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

filme oder serien im internet gucken^^


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Kennt wer irgendeine Methode um Langeweile zu killen? Im Fernsehn gibt es nichts gutes und das was nicht gut ist muss ich mir ja nicht ansehen. -.-
> 
> Edit: Zocken ist auch nicht.




 Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber da gibts sowas, das nennt man Buch^^


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> mastrubieren?



Öhm.... danke nein, aber eine konstruktive Idee.^^

Edit:
@ Dropz
wenn du eine gute kennst, weil ich nicht (aufjedenfall fällt mir jetzt nichts ein)
@Soladra
Ich knabbere immernoch an einem, aber bei der Hitze in meinem Zimmer, trotz dass es Nacht ist und Fenster auf 25°+, kann ich mich nicht dazu durchringen, weil die konzentration fehlt.Übrigens Bücher kenn eich zu genüge habe da schon viele von.^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b618zOfSGKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Perfekt gegen Langeweile


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

Was habt ihr heute noch so vor?


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHLLLLLLLLL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt musst du aber eine Runde aussetzen.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Jetzt musst du aber eine Runde aussetzen.



Skatero benutzt Intelligenz!
Es ist sehr effektiv.
Seanbuddha wurde verwirrt!


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Was habt ihr heute noch so vor?







H2OTest schrieb:


> mastrubieren?


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

Vorsicht Intelligenz!!!
Alle in Deckung!


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Was habt ihr heute noch so vor?




 Mangas und Lets Plays kuken, eventuell n bissl zocken, musik hören, chatten...das übliche


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde heute noch Sahne schlagen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6_6pCCP4xpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


lol 
Nein Spass, ersma nochn bissl in WoW rumgammeln, Rauchen, Essen und dann Schlafen


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

^^


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2011)

der musste einfach sein


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eig will ich auch eine rauchen :x aber ein bierchen tut es auch


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

Naja ich werd noc so bis halb drölf/drölf hier im Forum rumgammeln und dann zieh ich mir alle Teile von BoB auf einmal rein


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Brainak fernsehen, damit die Langeweile nicht so durch kommt. 

Man sollte gegen Lw einen Impfstoff erfinden.


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Vorsicht Intelligenz!!!
> Alle in Deckung!




 NOOOOOOIIIIN!! INTELLIGENZ NOCHMAL! SIE WIRD UNS TÖTEN!


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Brainak fernsehen, damit die Langeweile nicht so durch kommt.
> 
> Man sollte gegen Lw einen Impfstoff erfinden.




/sign


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> eig will ich auch eine rauchen :x aber ein bierchen tut es auch



Ich Rauche UND Trinke Bier, jetzt bin ich GANGSTAAAAAH


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> NOOOOOOIIIIN!! INTELLIGENZ NOCHMAL! SIE WIRD UNS TÖTEN!



Sabito absorbiert Intelligenz. Sabito sucht nach mehr.


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2011)

oder mal die fragen bei dr. sommer lesen


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> oder mal die fragen bei dr. sommer lesen



Kann man von Küssen schwanger werden?


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kann man von Küssen schwanger werden?



suchen wir die antowrt dr. watson


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2011)

z.b. es ist sowas von lustig xD


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> z.b. es ist sowas von lustig xD



Ja manchmal frage ich mich da auch, ob die nicht selber mal nachgedacht haben oder google gefragt haben, aber ich muss dir zustimmen, manchmal ist das einfach zum wegschmeißen.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> suchen wir die antowrt dr. watson



Ich habe eine Theorie zu der Frage aufgestellt. Es kommt darauf an wo Man[n] sie Küsst und was er dabei im Mund hat


----------



## Dominau (21. April 2011)

> Marie 16 Jahre alt:
> 
> Liebes Dr. Sommer Team!
> 
> ...



SOOO EPISCH!! XD


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich Rauche UND Trinke Bier, jetzt bin ich GANGSTAAAAAH



auf jeden fall ALTAAAAAAH


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

was fürn Bier hast denn?


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> SOOO EPISCH!! XD



Episch? Episch ist da untertrieben.


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> was fürn Bier hast denn?



also ich hatte ein desperados


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

back in da hood!


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> also ich hatte ein desperados



leckaaa


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> leckaaa



eins der wenigen die mir schmeckt ...


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Wb Reflox, hast nichts verpasst ausser hirnloses Geplapper, manch einer könnte meinen, dass da doch i-wo ein Sinn ist.


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> back in da hood!




 HUFTIER!


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> HUFTIER!



ähm... BAUM!?


----------



## Dominau (21. April 2011)

in letzer zeit läufts wieder etwas besser mit dem Nachtschwärmer

zwar nicht so geil wie früher, aber besser


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> in letzer zeit läufts wieder etwas besser mit dem Nachtschwärmer
> 
> zwar nicht so geil wie früher, aber besser



Ich würde mal sagen, dass liegt am gespamme von uns.


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> ähm... BAUM!?




 KEKSE!!!


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> in letzer zeit läufts wieder etwas besser mit dem Nachtschwärmer
> 
> zwar nicht so geil wie früher, aber besser



Früher war alles besser *Mit Stock fuchtel*


----------



## Dominau (21. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, dass liegt am gespamme von uns.


oder an den ferien


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> was fürn Bier hast denn?



Pinkus Hefeweizen. Bestes bier der Welt http://pinkus.de/


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Früher war alles besser *Mit Stock fuchtel*



der spruch is sowas von 0815^^


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> in letzer zeit läufts wieder etwas besser mit dem Nachtschwärmer
> 
> zwar nicht so geil wie früher, aber besser




 Stimmt, aber früher war das auch fast krank xD man hat sich n glas Wasser geholt und musste 3 Steiten nachlesen


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Pinkus Hefeweizen. Bestes bier der Welt http://pinkus.de/



hm noch nie gehört^^


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber früher war das auch fast krank xD man hat sich n glas Wasser geholt und musste 3 Steiten nachlesen



iih Wasser! Wer trinkt bitteschön Wasser?


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> der spruch is sowas von 0815^^



0815 war nen Mschienengewehr im 1.Weltkrieg




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mRggWhM70Wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> oder an den ferien



oder einfach daran, dass...... vergessen


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> iih Wasser! Wer trinkt bitteschön Wasser?




 Ich. MEine Medis+Koffein= nicht gut


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

Früher warn die Nachtschwärmer wirklich besser^^


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich. MEine Medis+Koffein= nicht gut



Koffein ist IMMER gut!


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich. MEine Medis+Koffein= nicht gut



Los Trink Red Bull! Ich will dich schäumend auf dem Boden liegen sehen


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Los Trik Red Bull! Ich will dich schäumend auf dem Boden liegen sehen



Das wohl nicht, aber sie wird wohl reden wie Micky Maus und immer Zimmer rennen wie'n Hamster im Laufrad


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Koffein ist IMMER gut!



Koffein? Wozu? Das hält mich nicht wach, Zitronsprudel ist da effektiver bei mir.^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das wohl nicht, aber sie wird wohl reden wie Micky Maus und immer Zimmer rennen wie'n Hamster im Laufrad


Das is ja noch Witziger^^


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Los Trik Red Bull! Ich will dich schäumend auf dem Boden liegen sehen




 Eher ned...Eher Atemnot und so nette sachen. Ich lasses Lieber und weil die Limos hier schmecken wie wasser, trinkt ich wasser. ist billigerxD 





Reflox schrieb:


> Das wohl nicht, aber sie wird wohl reden wie Micky Maus und immer Zimmer rennen wie'n Hamster im Laufrad




 Oder ich hock mich heulend in ne Ecke und bewerf imaginäre Dämonen mit Kuscheltieren!!


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Koffein? Wozu? Das hält mich nicht wach, Zitronsprudel ist da effektiver bei mir.^^



Viel effektiver ist




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wiYK4GXtzNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


BIER


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 0815 war nen Mschienengewehr im 1.Weltkrieg



ich weis, dass war damals das standard-mg und deswegen ist heute 0815 umgangssprachlich der begriff für standardsachen


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> also ich hatte ein desperados



Frauenbier :/


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ich weis, dass war damals das standard-mg und deswegen ist heute 0815 umgangssprachlich der begriff für standardsachen



Wir Deutschn' ham aba och viel zu viale Kriegrische Begriffe

Aus allen Kanonenrohren
0815
Mehr fallen mir grad nit ei....mist


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Eher ned...Eher Atemnot und so nette sachen. Ich lasses Lieber und weil die Limos hier schmecken wie wasser, trinkt ich wasser. ist billigerxD
> 
> 
> Oder ich hock mich heulend in ne Ecke und bewerf imaginäre Dämonen mit Kuscheltieren!!



Das wollen wir doch nicht :<


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Früher warn die Nachtschwärmer wirklich besser^^



wann war denn früher?^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> wann war denn früher?^^



so 1-2 Jahre?


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das wollen wir doch nicht :<




 Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaanke!!*knuddl*


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

bier bier oh du mein bier was soll ich sagen du bierst mit mir


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Frauenbier :/



ganz erlich - ist mir egal ich mag pils oder anderes bier einfach nicht.


----------



## Dominau (21. April 2011)

Ach Ska.. 
nur weil du nichts verträgst :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> so 1-2 Jahre?



Und selbst da wurde sich noch beschwert dass er schonmal besser war


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ganz erlich - ist mir egal ich mag pils oder anderes bier einfach nicht.



H2OTest is einfach n Weib^^ Lass sie doch Desperados trinkn'


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> H2OTest is einfach n Weib^^ Lass sie doch Desperados trinkn'



1,95m groß und drücke die 100 10 mal - ich bin KEIN weib


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Mist nun wird es wärmer, unerträglich warm, in meinem Zimmer, musste das Fenster zu machen, der Bauer düngt/ hatt gedüngt und das stinkt gerade bestialisch. Können die sich nicht einen anderen Zeitpunkt aussuchen?


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> 1,95m groß und drücke die 100 10 mal - ich bin KEIN weib



Sagst du ...^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> 1,95m groß und drücke die 100 10 mal - ich bin KEIN weib





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sag doch.
N'Weib


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Und selbst da wurde sich noch beschwert dass er schonmal besser war




 Lachi! *Bier hinstell*


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

man ey Microsoft ist echt zum kotzen da will ich mich im games for windows marketplace anmelden und dauernd kommt die fehermeldung, dass es nit geht und code: 80131522 und google will mir nix verraten -.-


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich sag doch.
> N'Weib



gib ruhe bist doch nur neidisch


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> man ey Microsoft ist echt zum kotzen da will ich mich im games for windows marketplace anmelden und dauernd kommt die fehermeldung, dass es nit geht und code: 80131522 und google will mir nix verraten -.-



Ich gebe dir ein Tipp: Die Unterhosen voll mit Krabben ist angenehmer als games for windows v.v


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Lachi! *Bier hinstell*



*Sola's bier wegschmeiss*
Pinkus ist besser! *Lachi Pinkus anbiet*


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2011)

lol


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> so 1-2 Jahre?



daran kann ich mich sogar noch flüchtig erinnern


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Sola's bier wegschmeiss*
> Pinkus ist besser! *Lachi Pinkus anbiet*



Was ist Pinkus? Und ja ich habe kB Google zu fragen.^^


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir ein Tipp: Die Unterhosen voll mit Krabben ist angenehmer als games for windows v.v



ich brauch das aber für die Age of Empires Onlline Beta ansonsten wärs mir egal


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> daran kann ich mich sogar noch flüchtig erinnern



Nich nur du^^


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Was ist Pinkus? Und ja ich habe kB Google zu fragen.^^



Frage doch die letzte Seite


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir ein Tipp: Die Unterhosen voll mit Krabben ist angenehmer als games for windows v.v




 Woher weißt du...Ich frag gar nicht erst xD 
Aber jop, Windoof is zum Kotzen, Linux is besser Aber kaum erhielt ich diese Erkenntnis, Ging mein Linux kaputt und ich hab mir nen inetstick für windoof gekauft


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Woher weißt du...Ich frag gar nicht erst xD Aber jop, Windoof is zum Kotzen, Linux is besser Aber kaum erhielt ich diese Erkenntnis, Ging mein Linux kaputt und ich hab mir nen inetstick für windoof gekauft



... es geht hier nicht um ein Betriebssystem sondern um eine Gamingplattform, und Windows ist besser als Linux!

Und ja ich hatte... ach vergiss es...


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Was ist Pinkus? Und ja ich habe kB Google zu fragen.^^



gute Frage was das sein soll^^


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Und selbst da wurde sich noch beschwert dass er schonmal besser war



Genau! Weil dann Lachi und Konsorten kamen! :S


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> gute Frage was das sein soll^^



Ein Münsterländer Bier^^

Münster ist die beste Stadt der Welt <3


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau! Weil dann Lachi und Konsorten kamen! :S



Ja, nicht so unbekannte Gestalten wie wir.


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> ... es geht hier nicht um ein Betriebssystem sondern um eine Gamingplattform, und Windows ist besser als Linux!
> 
> [...]



erklär das mal meiner Schule, wir haben Win2000 und das läuft nichtmal vernünftig, und wir müssen alles unter Linux machen und solangsam kotzt einen der Desktop da auch an. -.-


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> ... es geht hier nicht um ein Betriebssystem sondern um eine Gamingplattform, und Windows ist besser als Linux!




 Nicht wenn dus geschickt anstellst


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau! Weil dann Lachi und Konsorten kamen! :S



Lang,lang ists her :>


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ein Münsterländer Bier^^
> 
> Münster ist die beste Stadt der Welt <3



so ich rate ma^^  das is in Deutschland oder?


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau! Weil dann Lachi und Konsorten kamen! :S




 Razyl is hier? Das wird ne lange Nacht xD


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> erklär das mal meiner Schule, wir haben Win2000 und das läuft nichtmal vernünftig, und wir müssen alles unter Linux machen und solangsam kotzt einen der Desktop da auch an. -.-



Win2000 ist ein Griff ins Klo, das Stimmt... aber ihr habt Win2000? Wir haben XP und sie wollen es auch auf Win7 umstellen.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ja, nicht so unbekannte Gestalten wie wir.



Zum Glück bin ich net unbekannt^^


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Zum Glück bin ich net unbekannt^^



Und wer bist du? Moment ich hab dich schonmal gesehen...


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Win2000 ist ein Griff ins Klo, das Stimmt... aber ihr habt Win2000? Wir haben XP und sie wollen es auch auf Win7 umstellen.



Unsere Schule baut lieber auf Linux, wiels kostenlos ist, soweit ich weiß.

Btw. mein Zimmer verwandelt sich in eine Mikrowelle. -.-


----------



## Dropz (21. April 2011)

So ich bin mal weg hab nur 3 Stunden geschlafren nachti


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ja, nicht so unbekannte Gestalten wie wir.



Vor 1 bis 2 zwei Jahren waren die auch noch unbekannt :S


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> So ich bin mal weg hab nur 3 Stunden geschlafren nachti



Gute Nacht^^

@Razyl

Ja, da sieht man, wie man durch den NS schnell an Bekanntheit gewinnt...


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Zum Glück bin ich net unbekannt^^



An und für sich bin ich recht unbekannt, hoffe ich, weiß zwar nicht ob das so gut ist aber naja, könnt so länger bleiben.^^

Edit: Nacht Dropz


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> man ey Microsoft ist echt zum kotzen da will ich mich im games for windows marketplace anmelden und dauernd kommt die fehermeldung, dass es nit geht und code: 80131522 und google will mir nix verraten -.-



Ich kann mich zwar anmelden, aber ich darf nix downloaden :X

Weder mein AoE III noch die AoE: Online Beta :X


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vor 1 bis 2 zwei Jahren waren die auch noch unbekannt :S



Und dann kamen wir^^ Ich, Lachi, Alko etc. etc.


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und dann kamen wir^^ *Ich*, Lachi, Alko etc. etc.



Der Esel nennt sich immer zuerst...

Und ja, dann seid ihr hier (leider) erschienen.


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2011)

@ sean erscheinen reicht ....


----------



## Alux (22. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann mich zwar anmelden, aber ich darf nix downloaden :X
> 
> Weder mein AoE III noch die AoE: Online Beta :X



ne Idee worans liegen könnte? Google spuckt nix vernünftiges aus und in der offiziellen Tabelle kommt der Fehlercode: 80131522 nicht mal vor >.<


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Bin mir eben was zu essen holen und wehe ihr spammt alles zu.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Esel nennt sich immer zuerst...
> 
> Und ja, dann seid ihr hier (leider) erschienen.



Und dann kam Blut und Verderben über das Buffedland, und die armen Bauern wie Zam mussten sich verstecken und ichre ernte sichern vor den Blitzen und Blizzards die wir beschworen. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ns3M1Sj6x4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und dann kam Blut und Verderben über das Buffedland, und die armen Bauern wie Zam mussten sich verstecken und ichre ernte sichern vor den Blitzen und Blizzards die wir beschworen.



Sean, wir hatten doch abgemacht dass du nichtmehr von diesem weissen Pulver nimmst!


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ne Idee worans liegen könnte? Google spuckt nix vernünftiges aus und in der offiziellen Tabelle kommt der Fehlercode: 80131522 nicht mal vor >.<



Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keinen blassen Schimmer :S


----------



## Alux (22. April 2011)

SPAMMEN!!!


hahahaha^^


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keinen blassen Schimmer :S



Naja ich kann mich ja schon seit Weihnachten nichtmehr anmelden...


----------



## Alux (22. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keinen blassen Schimmer :S



ach dreck, da hab ich nen Beta KEy und kanns dann nicht downloaden -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sean, wir hatten doch abgemacht dass du nichtmehr von diesem weissen Pulver nimmst!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bdvs5LySrd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Sorry ^^


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2011)

Ha, geht doch mit downloaden :S

Einfach mal den "Games for Windows Live Demos" Ordner in "Dokumente" gelöscht und das Downloadverzeichnigs geändert und schwupps...


----------



## Alux (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



ach Sahnebuddha warum nur?


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sean, wir hatten doch abgemacht dass du nichtmehr von diesem weissen Pulver nimmst!




 xD Typisch ein Humor, typisch mein Lachflash


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sorry ^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yxtdW4NkySg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Besser!^^


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2011)

Ihr spammt hier echt zu schnell!
Macht mal langsam


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2011)

ja gleich kommt nitro circus !


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ihr spammt hier echt zu schnell!
> Macht mal langsam



MAAAX

Komm im ICQ online :-(


----------



## Alux (22. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ha, geht doch mit downloaden :S
> 
> Einfach mal den "Games for Windows Live Demos" Ordner in "Dokumente" gelöscht und das Downloadverzeichnigs geändert und schwupps...



hab ich auch probiert...kann mich trotzdem nicht anmelden


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ihr spammt hier echt zu schnell!
> Macht mal langsam



Wie stellst du dir das vor? Slow Motion spammen?


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ach Sahnebuddha warum nur?


Das war die Rache für die Sahnebutter^^


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> hab ich auch probiert...kann mich trotzdem nicht anmelden



Ja gut, mit dem Anmelden hatte ich keine Probleme


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Da hole ich mir mal ich mir mal ein Brot, falle fast die Treppe runter, wiel ich dne Lichtschalter nicht getroffen habe und dann gibt es nichts interessantes zu lesen. -.-


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2011)

doch jetzt schon


----------



## Alux (22. April 2011)

So Leute bin mal weg ich zieh mir jetzt BoB rein


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

So ihr Waschlappen, bin jetzt mal schlafen. Die Feier geht in meinen Träumen weiter!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q-Rqdgna3Yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Ihr habt doch nen Schaden o0 Vergewaltigt eure Tastaturen doch nicht so xD Gute nacht ihr Beide


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Warum gehen immer alle bloss?


----------



## Konov (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Warum gehen immer alle bloss?



Wovon redest du?


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So ihr Waschlappen, bin jetzt mal schlafen. Die Feier geht in meinen Träumen weiter!



Gute Nacht. Und morgen komm ich die Tüten holen!


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie stellst du dir das vor? Slow Motion spammen?



Endlich jemand der mich versteht


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch nen Schaden o0 Vergewaltigt eure Tastaturen doch nicht so xD Gute nacht ihr Beide



Die Tastatur vomm Netbbok hat nichts besseres verdient! Das Teil gehört meinem Dad, den kann ich eh nicht leiden!


----------



## Alux (22. April 2011)

Hey noch bin ich da, hab beschlossen noch 10 min hier drin ranzuhängen


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Warum gehen immer alle bloss?


Weil wir dich hassen!
So ich bin jetzt weg^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t894eGoymio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Endlich jemand der mich versteht



I 
C
Q
:
(


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Weils 12 is?


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Weil wir dich hassen!
> [...]



*schnüff*


----------



## Alux (22. April 2011)

wie lang dauern eigentlich die 2 ersten folgen von BoB? habs mir heut gekauft und werds jetzt dann schauen


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> *schnüff*



Hör nicht auf die Butter, die steht immernoch unterm weissen Pulver


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> I
> C
> Q
> :
> (



Ich bin beschäftigt.
Aber on bin ich trotzdem...


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hör nicht auf die Butter, die steht immernoch unterm weissen Pulver



Der sollte sein Geld in etwas sinnvolleres Investieren.


----------



## Alux (22. April 2011)

Hey ich seh grad heute ist Earth Day


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Der sollte sein Geld in etwas sinnvolleres Investieren.




 Zum Beispiel ein Lama


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel ein Lama



Lame? Wie wärs mit etwas süßen, Pingiunene oder so?


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel ein Lama



Besser gleich 50 Lamas für den 50 Lamas Tag!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QFrRxCEVfdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (22. April 2011)

So und jetzt bin ich endgültig weg. Bis heute!


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> So und jetzt bin ich endgültig weg. Bis heute!



Gute Nacht oder Guten Morgen...


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich bin beschäftigt.
> Aber on bin ich trotzdem...



Bist du nicht D:


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Hey ich seh grad heute ist Earth Day




*dich mit Erde bewerf*
Woho.


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dwimhjXkS88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es ist einfach so... schön *-*


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Wat? Earth Day? Die Erde bekommt doch schon so viel aufmerksamkeit und da bekommt die auch noch einen eigenen Tag. Naja was soolls.^^


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist einfach so... schön *-*



Ich muss es mir endlich auch mal kaufen ...


----------



## Konov (22. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> wie lang dauern eigentlich die 2 ersten folgen von BoB? habs mir heut gekauft und werds jetzt dann schauen



Eine BoB Folge dauert genau 60 Minuten, glaube das war bei allen Folgen so.
Lief in den USA ja als Serie bei HBO.


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Kennt wer eine nette(n)/ gute(n) Serie/ Film?


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Kennt wer eine nette(n)/ gute(n) Serie/ Film?




http://www.burning-series.org/ was du suchst, findest du hier^^


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Kennt wer eine nette(n)/ gute(n) Serie/ Film?



Big Bang Theory (Serie)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Kennt wer eine nette(n)/ gute(n) Serie/ Film?


was  eine detailierte anfrage^^

inception? Ore no Imouto? SGU?


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> was eine detailierte anfrage^^
> [...]



jop ihr schlagt vor ich suche aus xD
Wenn ich etwas nicht mag, wnen es mich nicht anspricht sehe ich es mir nicht an so einfach ist das^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2011)

http://www.imdb.com/chart/top  fang einfach ganz oben an


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

So ich bin dann auch mal pennen.
Gute Nacht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wOKoHgPglEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Nacht Reflox


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> [Link] was du suchst, findest du hier^^



Solche Links sind hier ganz und gar nicht gerne gesehen, da die rechtliche Sache sich in einer Grauzone befindet.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2011)

http://www.rainymood.com/


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> So ich bin dann auch mal pennen.
> Gute Nacht




Nachti Schlaf gut


----------



## Konov (22. April 2011)

Ich bin noch wach und zocke ne runde BF4Free.


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Hmm.. kaum is Reflox raus, isses still


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich bin noch wach [...]



Ach du auch? Ich bezweifle, dass ich überhaupt schlafen kann beid der Hitze. Oo

Edit:


Soladra schrieb:


> Hmm.. kaum is Reflox raus, isses still



Ist dir noch nie aufgefallen, dass es hier gegen 1Uhr immer recht ruhig wird?^^


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

nö.


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Ist leider so, kaum sind ein Großteil der "vernünftigen" Leuten weg ist, gibt es eigentlich niemanden mehr, mit dem man vernünftig reden kann. -.-


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

kann schon sein. Dabei habich heute einen meiner hamsterradtage


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Hamsterradtage?


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Muss irgendwas machen, kann weder schlafen noch stillhalten


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Kenne da so was ähnliches, brauche dann meist bis zu 2Std länger, damit ich endlich schlafen kann (soll heißen ich brauche teilweise ewig bis ich schlafen kann und würde am liebsten nur durch die Gegend rennen/hüpfen etc.). Zu meinem Glück macht mich die Hitze zurzeit fertig.


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Ich brauch zum schlafen ne gewisse kühle und jetzt is frühling und ich bin die kälte vom winter gewohnt und bin jetzt so aktiv wie ne Kobra, die um 12 uhr mittags durch die wüste schlängelt


----------



## Konov (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Kenne da so was ähnliches, brauche dann meist bis zu 2Std länger, damit ich endlich schlafen kann (soll heißen ich brauche teilweise ewig bis ich schlafen kann und würde am liebsten nur durch die Gegend rennen/hüpfen etc.). Zu meinem Glück macht mich die Hitze zurzeit fertig.



Naja 10 Grad in der Nacht ist doch keine Hitze, warte erstmal auf den Sommer wo es dann gerne mal 28 Grad in der Nacht sind


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Ich werde so das Gefühl nicht los, dass mein Körper wärme speichert, ich kann bei niedrigen Temperaturen mit T-Shirt rumlaufen, ohne auch nur nach Stunden im Wind stehend zu frieren. Ich finde ja so 10-15° eher optimal, zum schlafen, drausen rumrenne etc.

Edit:


Konov schrieb:


> [...] warte erstmal auf den Sommer wo es dann gerne mal 28 Grad in der Nacht sind



Ich glaube ich sollte in der Badewanne mit Eiswürfeln schlafen. -.-

Edit2:
Es wird schwerer sinnvolle Sätze zu bilden.


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich werde so das Gefühl nicht los, dass mein Körper wärme speichert, ich kann bei niedrigen Temperaturen mit T-Shirt rumlaufen, ohne auch nur nach Stunden im Wind stehend zu frieren. Ich finde ja so 10-15° eher optimal, zum schlafen, drausen rumrenne etc.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...




 Bingo, so isses auch bei mir. Dabei is meine Haut allgemein eher Kühler als die Umgebung...Zum glück glitzer ich nicht in der Sonne xD



Konov schrieb:


> Naja 10 Grad in der Nacht ist doch keine Hitze, warte erstmal auf den Sommer wo es dann gerne mal 28 Grad in der Nacht sind




 Erinner mich nicht daran -.- da schlaf ich nie eher als 3


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> [...[Zum glück glitzer ich nicht in der Sonne xD



Sehe bestimmt cool aus. Ich bin eher die wandelnde Heizung, durchaus extrem warme Haut, ohne große Wärmeverluste.

Edit:
Es ist mal wer da, mit dem man reden kann. Hehe.
Erst um 3Uhr? Dann könnte ich ich die Nacht durchmachen, stehe nämlich morgens um 5:50 Uhr auf.


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Sehe bestimmt cool aus. Ich bin eher die wandelnde Heizung, durchaus extrem warme Haut, ohne große Wärmeverluste.




 Den Tick hat auch Manoroth hier vom buffed. Auch wenn er eig. Nemmer aktiv ist. 
LAch nicht, ich hab in meiner Klasse eh schon den Namen Vampir wech, eben weil ich fast immer kalte Hände hab und dank PCund Bücherregal total blass bin. Dazu noch die Tatsache, das 90%der Klamotten in meinem Schrank schwarz is und ich nicht an Gott glaub: BÄM Satanistin! xD


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> [...]
> PCund Bücherregal total blass bin. [...] nicht an Gott glaub: BÄM Satanistin! xD



Hm.... Bücherregale, Pc, die einzige Farbe die ich habe im Sommer ist rot vom Sonnenbrand (wenn ich mich mal länger als 30min draussen aufhalte), braun von dne Sommersprossen und äh... recht blasse Haut, tierische Wärmeabstrahlung. Den Typen Namens Gott gibt es? Hm... ich gebe dem ja eine Chance aber naja er hat mich nicht überzeugt.... noch nicth.

Edit: ich verliere die Übersicht über die Seite Oo


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Ach ja. Sonnenbrand-.- Das is bei mir richtig krankhaft. 5 Mins draußen und meine haut schält sich ab, egal wie viel sonnencreme ich mir auf den Rücken Schmier


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Bei mir ist das mit der Sonnencreme nicht so, aber ich bin allergisch gegen Sonnencreme (naja gegen 90%) und die die ich vertrage kosten knapp 20€, da hole ich mir lieber einen Sonnebrand.


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Ok das ist in der Tat doof.

 Warum haste keinen Avatar?


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Noch kein passendes Bild gefunden, hatte auf meinem Leptop ein paar gute, aber das ist ja leider kaputt. -.-


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Schade. 

Meine süßigkeiten sind alle


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Nicht schön... habe noch ne Tafel Schokolade und im Kühlschrank sind noch 4 weitere Tafeln, muss mich mal nach einem Bild umsehen als Avatar.
Btw. hab das Fenster wieder aufgemacht nun bin ich wieder halbwegs auf der Höhe.


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Was hälst du von meinem?


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Ganz nett, gefällt mir gut... hm... gefällt mir ganz gut, das wars was ich gesucht habe.

Edit:
Ich werde mich mal Morgen auf die suche nach nem Avatar machen, habe eh nichts zu tun.


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Hast du n thema, über das mer schreiben könnten?


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Nein leider nicht, du?


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

hmmm... nö würd ich sonst fragen?


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Vielleicht, man kann ja nie wissen.^^


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

In dem Forum gabs schon über alles nen thread


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Jop über wirklich alles, was alles wohl eine Diskussion wert zu sein scheint.^^


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

der Zombieapokalypsethread hatte 140 seiten xD


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Omg echt? Naja ist ja ein wichtiges Thema, falls der Fall mal eintritt. xD


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

magst den Link haben?


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

joa mal verbeischauen wäre dann wohl nett^^


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/129367-der-ultimative-zombieapokalypse-uberlebensplan/page__hl__Apokalypse und jetzt geh ich auch mal schlafen gute nacht


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Ich werde mich dann auch ins Bett hauen, war nett.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Jester (22. April 2011)

Furchtbar, ich krieg keine bequeme Sitzposition hin!


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

So ich eröffne heute mal wieder.  Ich hoffe es gibt wieder ein paar Leute zum quatschen.^^ Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welches Bild ich als Avatar nehmen soll, habe da welche zur auswahl.^^


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Guten Abend, ich eröffne mal! 

So jetzt will ich sehen, du hast bestimmt um 20:59 eröffnet!^^


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Nope genau um 21Uhr xD

Edit: Und ja ich sitze mit nem Wecker vor dem Thread und eröffne dne um 21 Uhr.^^


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Dann eben nicht 

Yeah ich hab gerade nen Thunder Creeper in Minecraft gesehen


----------



## MasterXoX (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dann eben nicht
> 
> Yeah ich hab gerade nen Thunder Creeper in Minecraft gesehen




Wtf Thunder Creeper??
Sind das Creeper die vom Blitz getroffen wurden? Bei mir isses 24/7 Sonnig -.-"


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Ich will Minecraft 1.5, aber ich bin zu blöd die Version zu bekommen. -.-


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wtf Thunder Creeper??
> Sind das Creeper die vom Blitz getroffen wurden? Bei mir isses 24/7 Sonnig -.-"



Jo sind die, die brennen blau und explodieren auf ner riesen Fläche.

Ich hatte 1mal kurz Regen, für 5 Minuten oder so


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Naja eh egal, ich könnte Minecraft 1.5 höchsten auf dem PC im Keller spielen und da laggt das derbe -.-


----------



## MasterXoX (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jo sind die, die brennen blau und explodieren auf ner riesen Fläche.
> 
> Ich hatte 1mal kurz Regen, für 5 Minuten oder so




Bei mir solls auch mal regnen/schneien whatever  
Oder muss man da erst was in den Options machen?


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Bei mir solls auch mal regnen/schneien whatever
> Oder muss man da erst was in den Options machen?



Bist du immer am Spawn? In der Spawn-Gegen gibt es keinen Wetter :>


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Bei mir solls auch mal regnen/schneien whatever
> Oder muss man da erst was in den Options machen?



Nicht dass ich wüsste...

Man mein Haus sieht so kacke aus  

ich will es umbauen aber ich weiss nicht wie...


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Huhu


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Huhu Soladra

Edit: Minecraft 1.3 suckt, Minecraft ist zwar gut , aber 1.3 suckt. -.-


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2011)

huhu soldara coole signatur


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> huhu soldara coole signatur




 Danke die habich von nem Profi  





Reflox schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich wüsste...
> 
> Man mein Haus sieht so kacke aus
> 
> ich will es umbauen aber ich weiss nicht wie...




 Wie wärs mit ne Lavawand oder Nem Gartenwasserfall?


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> huhu soldara coole signatur



Jop gefällt mir auch, ist mir entfallen zu schreiben (diese Kopfschmerzen sorgen dafür ganz schön gut -.-)


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Jop gefällt mir auch, ist mir entfallen zu schreiben (diese Kopfschmerzen sorgen dafür ganz schön gut -.-)



Was biste auch am Pc wenn du Kopfschmerzen hast? o.O

Wennschon zieh dir ein Aspirin rein^^


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Jop gefällt mir auch, ist mir entfallen zu schreiben (diese Kopfschmerzen sorgen dafür ganz schön gut -.-)




 Ich hab Fieber, Eiterne Augen und Mehr Schlem ind er Lunge als Norris aus Nasen rausgedroschen hat und kann noch schreiben wass ich will xD


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was biste auch am Pc wenn du Kopfschmerzen hast? o.O
> 
> Wennschon zieh dir ein Aspirin rein^^



Ja ich bin am Pc wenn ich Kopfschmerzen habe, ich habe heute nicht genug getrunken, bei der Hitze in meinem Zimmer. Asperin haben wir glaube ich nicht da.


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich hab Fieber, Eiterne Augen und Mehr Schlem ind er Lunge als Norris aus Nasen rausgedroschen hat und kann noch schreiben wass ich will xD



Xyzal-Tabletten FTW!


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2011)

ibu 800 !


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Ich überlege noch welches der vier Bilder die ich habe, ich als Avatar benutze, schwere Entscheidung Oo


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Xyzal-Tabletten FTW!




 Verträgt sich ned mit meinen Medis -.- Nur sehr wenig verträgt sich mit meinen Medis,sprich: Hustensaft und Baldrian -.-


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bist du immer am Spawn? In der Spawn-Gegen gibt es keinen Wetter :>


Was?
Natoll, dann kann ich die Burg wieder wegmachen für die ich 3 Tage gebraucht hab.
Ich bau immer am Spawn..


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Was?
> Natoll, dann kann ich die Burg wieder wegmachen für die ich 3 Tage gebraucht hab.
> Ich bau immer am Spawn..




 Macht jeder, der iwas sicheres haben will^^


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Was?
> Natoll, dann kann ich die Burg wieder wegmachen für die ich 3 Tage gebraucht hab.
> Ich bau immer am Spawn..



ich hab 2 Burgen und 4 Häuser im spawn-chunk


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2011)

verdammt :<
extra ne neue welt angefangen und jetzt dass...


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> ich hab 2 Burgen und 4 Häuser im spawn-chunk




 und ich meine Keksdose!


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Was?
> Natoll, dann kann ich die Burg wieder wegmachen für die ich 3 Tage gebraucht hab.
> Ich bau immer am Spawn..



Ich würde nie am Spawnpunkt bauen (die Gegend da gefällt mir meist nicht), aber bei meiner Version (1.3) zeigt der Kompass nur in Richtung Spawnpunkt, und da kann ich nicht wo anders bauen. -.-


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Was?
> Natoll, dann kann ich die Burg wieder wegmachen für die ich 3 Tage gebraucht hab.
> Ich bau immer am Spawn..



Tja 

Der Spawn ist weitesgehend sicher vor solchen Sachen. Ich konnte es selbst noch nicht überprüfen, da Bukkit noch nicht auf 1.5.01 geupdated wurde :S


----------



## Auriga__ (22. April 2011)

Hallo Leutz ^^

alles klar bei euch ? =)


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Bau ich halt einen Waynetrain zu meinem neuen Haus :<


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Ich hasse U-bahn bauen. Und ich hasse Tunnel bauen. Obwohl Labyrinte Stil haben


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz ^^
> 
> alles klar bei euch ? =)



Hi Auriga, jein, Kopfschmerzen, kann mich nicht entscheiden, was ich als Avatar nehmen soll.^^


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich würde nie am Spawnpunkt bauen (die Gegend da gefällt mir meist nicht), aber bei meiner Version (1.3) zeigt der Kompass nur in Richtung Spawnpunkt, und da kann ich nicht wo anders bauen. -.-



Dank den Seeds konnte ich mir halt ne nette welt raussuchen mit einem schönem flachen spawnpunkt


----------



## Alux (22. April 2011)

Abend Mädels was geht ab


----------



## Auriga__ (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Hi Auriga, jein, Kopfschmerzen, kann mich nicht entscheiden, was ich als Avatar nehmen soll.^^



Ohje... =/ gute Besserung wünsch ich ^^
//Edit: joa in welche richtung soll dein Ava denn gehn?

Öh... Diskutiern die andern so rein zufällig über Minecraft..? :>


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich hasse U-bahn bauen. Und ich hasse Tunnel bauen. Obwohl Labyrinte Stil haben



Ich bau überirdisch. Ich hab einmal ne U Bahn gebaut und etwa 5 Stunden in die falsche Richtung gegraben. 

@Auriga Ja tun wir^^


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich hasse U-bahn bauen. Und ich hasse Tunnel bauen. Obwohl Labyrinte Stil haben



Hm.... Ich mag keine Höhlen, um Rohstoffe zu finden habe ich ein Loch gegraben (30x30 große Fläche), das so tief war, dass alles was reingefallen ist gestorben ist und ich musste da mit einer Leiter immer rein und raus ich sage nur Achtung man kann auch von der Leiter fallen.^^


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2011)

Genau, Minecraft.


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Ohje... =/ gute Besserung wünsch ich ^^
> //Edit: joa in welche richtung soll dein Ava denn gehn?
> 
> Öh... Diskutiern die andern so rein zufällig über Minecraft..? :>



Danke, ich habe nicht den gringsten auch einer Ahnung und ja es ist Minecraft.

Edit: Beim Avatar wäre etwas Richtung Mange/ Anime geil^^


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich bau überirdisch. Ich hab einmal ne U Bahn gebaut und etwa 5 Stunden in die falsche Richtung gegraben.
> 
> @Auriga Ja tun wir^^




 Aber Überirdisch machts die Landschaft kaputt  Ich keister liebr alles mit Schildern zu Oder miT Fackeln und Signalfeuern


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Danke, ich habe nicht den gringsten auch einer Ahnung und ja es ist Minecraft.



Charaktere von Sendungen/Filmen die du magst, Hobbys, Spiele, etc..


----------



## Auriga__ (22. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Genau, Minecraft.



ich könnt auch wiedermal zocken... .___.'' Aber ich bin zu faul um ein richtiges haus zu baun xDD



Sabito schrieb:


> Danke, ich habe nicht den gringsten auch einer Ahnung und ja es ist Minecraft.



hmm okay. naja da kann ich dir nicht viel weiter helfen xD


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> ich könnt auch wiedermal zocken... .___.'' Aber ich bin zu faul um ein richtiges haus zu baun xDD




Häuser bauen ist doch lustig, ich hab zig unbenutzte Häuser 

Ich will mal was bauen wie Rapture, halt ne Stadt unterwasser, aber das dauert endloslange trocken zulegen...


----------



## Auriga__ (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Häuser bauen ist doch lustig, ich hab zig unbenutzte Häuser



Jaaa aber die innere Phlegmatikerin in mir ist stärker Q_Q


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Charaktere von Sendungen/Filmen die du magst, Hobbys, Spiele, etc..



Filem/Serien...öhm... nichts gutes dabei, Hobbys? Kp, bleiben eig nur Spiele -.-

Edit: Edits werden wohl überlesen.^^


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Filem/Serien...öhm... nichts gutes dabei, Hobbys? Kp, bleiben eig nur Spiele -.-
> 
> Edit: Edits werden wohl überlesen.^^


 Jop, werden sie meistens.
Na dann such einfach in google nach den charaktern von animes
hab ich ja auch gemacht
meiner ist von elfen lied


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Ja hab ich auch shcon gemerkt.


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Häuser bauen ist doch lustig, ich hab zig unbenutzte Häuser




 Ich hab ca 4 halbfertige Häuser. Mir werden einfache Häuser oft langweilig, ich bau lieber burgen und so. 
Ich hab mal probiert, ne Ruine zu bauen, mit so halb zerfallenen Säulen und so. Das war witzig. Aber dann, wer kennst nicht, ist die Welt abgeschmiert :/


----------



## Auriga__ (22. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> meiner ist von elfen lied



Elfenlied ftw *-*

Das is Nono oder? oder wie hiess die nochmal.. bin nicht sicher... .___.''
Ich find die Nummer 35 so heftig


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich hab ca 4 halbfertige Häuser. Mir werden einfache Häuser oft langweilig, ich bau lieber burgen und so.
> Ich hab mal probiert, ne Ruine zu bauen, mit so halb zerfallenen Säulen und so. Das war witzig. Aber dann, wer kennst nicht, ist die Welt abgeschmiert :/



Burgen sind bei mir immer fast leer, ich weis snie wie einrichten 

Da bau ich lieber meine Höhlen, kleistere sie mit Fallen voll und sage ein paar Freunden sie sollen doch mal durch diese Höhle gehen.


----------



## Dropz (22. April 2011)

nabend


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Elfenlied ftw *-*
> 
> Das is Nono oder? oder wie hiess die nochmal.. bin nicht sicher... .___.''
> Ich find die Nummer 35 so heftig




 Ich find die eine Stelle so krass wo die Kleine total Happy ist dass sie n ein Kleid tragen darf und den Typen dann fragt "Tätschelst du mir dass auch den Kopf, Papa?" 
 Da merkt man so richtig, wie wenig Liebe die abbekommen hat.


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Elfenlied ftw *-*
> 
> Das is Nono oder? oder wie hiess die nochmal.. bin nicht sicher... .___.''
> Ich find die Nummer 35 so heftig


 ist ne weile her das ich es gesehn hab
ehmm.. das ist die wo zu dem einem immer papa sagt
der dann irgendwann auch mal stirbt


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Hm....Ich stehe vol auf Hinata aus Naruto, aber die finde ich unpassend als Avatar^^


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> ist ne weile her das ich es gesehn hab
> ehmm.. das ist die wo zu dem einem immer papa sagt
> der dann irgendwann auch mal stirbt




 Der sprengt sich mit seiner Tochter, die auch so n Teil is, in die Luft.

 @ REflox. richtig cool kommt , wenn du n Baum in nen Turm einbaust. Viele Fackeln drum und fertig


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Naruto ist ein pseudo Anime. Meine Meinung^^


----------



## Auriga__ (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich find die eine Stelle so krass wo die Kleine total Happy ist dass sie n ein Kleid tragen darf und den Typen dann fragt "Tätschelst du mir dass auch den Kopf, Papa?"
> Da merkt man so richtig, wie wenig Liebe die abbekommen hat.



jaa nee - die härteste stelle für mich war als die rückblende in Lucys vergangenheit begonnen hat... im kindergarten als die jungs vor ihren augen den hund (und ihr damals einziger freund) erschlagen haben... und dann is sie ja zum ersten mal richtig ausgerastet... da liefs mir kalt den rücken runter, echt.. o_o''



Dominau schrieb:


> ist ne weile her das ich es gesehn hab
> ehmm.. das ist die wo zu dem einem immer papa sagt
> der dann irgendwann auch mal stirbt



Jaa ich weiss welche. Iwie war sie ja der einzige "liebe" Diclonius

//EDIT: Naruto als anime ist blööööde... aber Hinata is trotzdem toll :<


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fx9f-cIhmnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Applewar *_*


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naruto ist ein pseudo Anime. Meine Meinung^^




 Da setz ich mal ohne weiteres ein /sign drunter


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naruto ist ein pseudo Anime. Meine Meinung^^



Ändert nichts daran, dass ich auf Hinata stehe.^^


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




 Machste da mit?^^^Ich mach bei dem von Lefleud mit, ich will dieses Kartenteil haben!


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> jaa nee - die härteste stelle für mich war als die rückblende in Lucys vergangenheit begonnen hat... im kindergarten als die jungs vor ihren augen den hund (und ihr damals einziger freund) erschlagen haben... und dann is sie ja zum ersten mal richtig ausgerastet... da liefs mir kalt den rücken runter, echt.. o_o''




die stelle find ich auch krank
als sie auf einmal brüllt " IHR SEID DIE TIERE" und kurz darauf einfach alle tötet und das mit 5,6 jahren oder so. einfach geil der anime..


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naruto ist ein pseudo Anime. Meine Meinung^^



Naruto ist eines der besten Anime. Natürlich ist es auf RT2 schlechter, aber sonst ist alles gut.


----------



## Auriga__ (22. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> die stelle find ich auch krank
> als sie auf einmal brüllt " IHR SEID DIE TIERE" und kurz darauf einfach alle tötet und das mit 5,6 jahren oder so. einfach geil der anime..



Jaa ich finds so krass... o.o''
Vorallem es wird ja auch ohne Scham gezeigt im Anime.. Und Lucy war ja so gut befreundet mit dem jungen Hund.
Ich glaub das war die einzige Szene in der ich das Handeln von Lucy nachvollziehen konnte...


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> die stelle find ich auch krank
> als sie auf einmal brüllt " IHR SEID DIE TIERE" und kurz darauf einfach alle tötet und das mit 5,6 jahren oder so. einfach geil der anime..




 Man soll Kinder halt nicht unterschätzen. Vor allem nicht Kinder, die was drauf haben. 

Und niemals, NIEMALS Kinder die was drauf und nen Dachschaden haben! XD 

@Auriga__ Ich kann Lucys handeln fast immer verstehen. Wie würdest du als 6jähriges Mädel reagieren, wenn man dein Haustier abmurksen würde und du dann auf einmal merkst, dass du alle gekillt hast? Sowas kann einem Recht lange Nachhängen. Deshalb ist sie als erwachsene auch meistens so Kindlich und kann nur "Nyu" sagen: DIe kommt damit einfach nicht klar.


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Man soll Kinder halt nicht unterschätzen. Vor allem nicht Kinder, die was drauf haben.
> 
> Und niemals, NIEMALS Kinder die was drauf und nen Dachschaden haben! XD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




 Du verstehst mich halt, Reflox


----------



## Auriga__ (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> @Auriga__ Ich kann Lucys handeln fast immer verstehen. Wie würdest du als 6jähriges Mädel reagieren, wenn man dein Haustier abmurksen würde und du dann auf einmal merkst, dass du alle gekillt hast? Sowas kann einem Recht lange Nachhängen. Deshalb ist sie als erwachsene auch meistens so Kindlich und kann nur "Nyu" sagen: DIe kommt damit einfach nicht klar.



Nein ich mein ja - jeder Diclonius ist ab einem gewissen Alter gewalttätig, von Natur aus.... Aber Lucy war in dieser Beziehung harmlos. Nur war der Tod dieses Welpen der auslösende Funke für ihre Brutalität. Und sie wurde sich erst da über ihre Kräfte bewusst.


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Du verstehst mich halt, Reflox



Tja^^


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Zum Glück bin ich bin ich eine Person deren letztes Mittel Gewalt ist, nicht das ich nichts drauf hätte oder keinen Dachschaden hätte (ja habe ich beides) und manchmal habe ich auch Tage, an den ich am liebsten alle Personen um mich herum killen könnte, aber ich habe mich zum GLück unter kontrolle.^^


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Zum Glück bin ich bin ich eine Person deren letztes Mittel Gewalt ist, nicht das ich nichts drauf hätte oder keinen Dachschaden hätte (ja habe ich beides) und manchmal habe ich auch Tage, an den ich am liebsten alle Personen um mich herum killen könnte, aber ich habe mich zum GLück unter kontrolle.^^



Da sind wir uns ganz ähnlich.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Zum Glück bin ich bin ich eine Person deren letztes Mittel Gewalt ist, nicht das ich nichts drauf hätte oder keinen Dachschaden hätte (ja habe ich beides) und manchmal habe ich auch Tage, an den ich am liebsten alle Personen um mich herum killen könnte, aber ich habe mich zum GLück unter kontrolle.^^



Du hast am 17. September (1993) Geburtstag?  (Hat nichts mit dem Zitat zu tun.)


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast am 17. September (1993) Geburtstag?  (Hat nichts mit dem Zitat zu tun.)



Okay.... ich bin verwirrt, total zusammenhanglos (ich liebe das).


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Okay.... ich bin verwirrt, total zusammenhanglos (ich liebe das).



Weil ich habe auch dann Geburtstag.


----------



## Petersburg (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Man soll Kinder halt nicht unterschätzen. Vor allem nicht Kinder, die was drauf haben.
> 
> Und niemals, NIEMALS Kinder die was drauf und nen Dachschaden haben! XD



Ich muss auch einen Pfeil posten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Da sind wir uns ganz ähnlich.




 *hüstel und Katana versteck* 

Seh ich Selbst verständlich auch so... Oder so ähnlich xD


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Aha na dann^^


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2011)

Ska hat im september geburtstag


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *hüstel und Katana versteck*
> 
> [...]



Gib her, kann ich noch gebrauchen, es gibt da einige Leute die es verdient hätten... hehe.^^


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *hüstel und Katana versteck*
> 
> Seh ich Selbst verständlich auch so... Oder so ähnlich xD



Hey, Waffen besitzen gilt nicht... Sonst, wäre es anders...


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ska hat im september geburtstag



Ja, geht leider noch lange.


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Hm... ich glaube ich nehme Hope aus FF13 als Avatar, bis ich was besseres habe.


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hey, Waffen besitzen gilt nicht... Sonst, wäre es anders...




 DU hast nen Morgenstern und nen Dolch, dann lass mir auch mein Katana! Außerdem bin ich im Kendo,also kann man das als Sportgerät zählen!


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> DU hast nen Morgenstern und nen Dolch, dann lass mir auch mein Katana! Außerdem bin ich im Kendo,also kann man das als Sportgerät zählen!



Morgenstern und Dolch reicht nicht.

Da kommen noch Wurfäxte, Wurfdolche, Spatzierstöcke die man als Kampfstock benutzen kann (Extra dafür gebaut)... 

Und im Sommer kommt noch einiges zu meinem Arsenal hinzu ^^


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> DU hast nen Morgenstern und nen Dolch, dann lass mir auch mein Katana! Außerdem bin ich im Kendo,also kann man das als Sportgerät zählen!



Apropo Sportgerät, dann hätte ich da doch ne Waffe, nen Recurvebogen (einen modernne mti Visier etc. pp.)


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Morgenstern und Dolch reicht nicht.
> 
> Da kommen noch Wurfäxte, Wurfdolche, Spatzierstöcke die man als Kampfstock benutzen kann (Extra dafür gebaut)...
> 
> Und im Sommer kommt noch einiges zu meinem Arsenal hinzu ^^




 Zum Beispiel 2 heiße Bräute, die sich in stylische Knarren verwandeln? xD


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Hi ihr Schwärmer! *Weizen aufmach*


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel 2 heiße Bräute, die sich in stylische Knarren verwandeln? xD



Nicht ganz, aber das wäre was.


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel 2 heiße Bräute, die sich in stylische Knarren verwandeln? xD



Das könnte ich gut gebrauchen *hust* aber der Bogen tuts auch.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Das könnte ich gut gebrauchen *hust* aber der Bogen tuts auch.



Ich halte nichts von Knarren. Langbogen ist besser. Und leiser


----------



## Petersburg (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hi ihr Schwärmer! *Weizen aufmach*



*aus der Hand nehm* Du bist nun auf entzug.


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hi ihr Schwärmer! *Weizen aufmach*



nabend butter


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich halte nichts von Knarren. Langbogen ist besser. Und leiser



Compund-Bögen sind noch geiler, einfach mehr Wucht hinter.^^ Aber sind natürlich moderne "Waffen"^^


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Ich will ja Plasimde wie in BioShock. 

Das wäre geil 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B8UFaTRwe_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *aus der Hand nehm* Du bist nun auf entzug.



Ich hab ne Wikingeraxt[Zumindest bald ] also gibts' mir wieder her!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RD36GsRheEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Neue Waffen sind scheisse. Früher hatte Krieg noch stil. Jeder Sonderschüler kann Bomben werfen [Jaja Okay Windberechnung und so machen dann die Abi's]


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Weckton <3


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich will ja Plasimde wie in BioShock.
> 
> Das wäre geil
> 
> ...



nee lieber "faire" Waffen


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich will ja Plasimde wie in BioShock.
> 
> Das wäre geil
> 
> ...




 Nix da, du bist auf Spliceentzug (ka wie man das richtig Schreibt) xD


----------



## Petersburg (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Wikingeraxt[Zumindest bald ] also gibts' mir wieder her!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los Frostmourne!


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil ich habe auch dann Geburtstag.



Ein Liebespaar


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Ich muss mich korregieren, ein ordentliches Scharfschützengewehr ziehe ich allem vor, würde einfach besser zu meinem "Kampfstile" passen, naja Bogen, Schwerter und Fallen auch (bin ein hinterhältiger Typ in so einer beziehung)^^


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Und jetzt sagt REflox "ich auch"?


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich muss mich korregieren, ein ordentliches Scharfschützengewehr ziehe ich allem vor, würde einfach besser zu meinem "Kampfstile" passen, naja Bogen, Schwerter und Fallen auch (bin ein hinterhältiger Typ in so einer beziehung)^^


Auch in anderen Beziehungen? 
HINTERhältig?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mqhq6HDNh8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2011)

Ach gott, wie schnell die Zeit auf Ibash vergeht..


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Und jetzt sagt REflox "ich auch"?



bestimmt, aber dann frage ich ihn, ob wir uns nicht zusammen tun wollen und mal so ein paar Elitetrupps der verschiedenen Armeen ausmerzen wollen.^^


----------



## Auriga__ (22. April 2011)

So, neue Sig fertig...
Jetzt haben wir:
- Death the Kid
- Crona
- Black Star
- Maka

Fehlt nurnoch der Kishin


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Auch in anderen Beziehungen?
> HINTERhältig?
> [...]



Nein nicht Homosexuell, wenn du das meinst.

Sry falls Doppelpost aber man weiß nie wie schnell ihr spammt.^^

edit. Auriga bei mir fehlt noch ne Sig, muss nur gut aussehn *hust*^^


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> bestimmt, aber dann frage ich ihn, ob wir uns nicht zusammen tun wollen und mal so ein paar Elitetrupps der verschiedenen Armeen ausmerzen wollen.^^




 Ich mein eher in Bezug auf "hinterhältig"


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2011)

hmm ich hab ne kettensäge mit 1.20 sägeblatt länge, zählt das auch als waffe?


----------



## Petersburg (22. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> So, neue Sig fertig...
> Jetzt haben wir:
> - Death the Kid
> - Crona
> ...



Du hast Dr. Stein vergessen ._.


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> So, neue Sig fertig...
> Jetzt haben wir:
> - Death the Kid
> - Crona
> ...



dann bastel ich mir jetzt eine mit soul -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm ich hab ne kettensäge mit 1.20 sägeblatt länge, zählt das auch als waffe?



Nein, und ich mag dich immernoch nicht.


----------



## Auriga__ (22. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Du hast Dr. Stein vergessen ._.



Genau! Stein-Hakase! D: Vlt. mach ich noch eine so zum Spass... aber ich behalte Maka Q_Q




H2OTest schrieb:


> dann bastel ich mir jetzt eine mit soul -.-



Haha Soul Eater is ja noch bekannter als ich zu Beginn dachte.. o.o''


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2011)

tja - kann man nix gegen machen
@ AUriga rate wer soladra die sig gebastelt hat


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm ich hab ne kettensäge mit 1.20 sägeblatt länge, zählt das auch als waffe?



Ja klar wieso nicht, läuft die mit Benzin, sonst wäre das schlecht.^^


----------



## Petersburg (22. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Genau! Stein-Hakase! D: Vlt. mach ich noch eine so zum Spass... aber ich behalte Maka Q_Q



Du könntest ja die signatur für mich machen *liebguck*


----------



## The Paladin (22. April 2011)

Ich habe gerade erst jetzt herausgefunden dass Stronghold 3 rauskommen wird.

Ich war gerade dabei "Honest Hearts" einzutippen (Fallout New Vegas DLC) und bei "Ho" kam schon Stronghold 3 als Ergebnis. Ich werde es mir Fix kaufen ^^

(Ich werde diesen Text jetzt kopieren und ihn woanders hin posten ^^)

Edit: Ich habe es im Steam eingetippt, sorry für verwirrung


----------



## Auriga__ (22. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> tja - kann man nix gegen machen
> @ AUriga rate wer soladra die sig gebastelt hat



Ja ich habs mir schon gedacht.. ^^ Habs ja auch versucht gehabt aber anscheinend warst du schneller.. Hehe 

Edit:


> Du könntest ja die signatur für mich machen *liebguck*



Soll ich? ... Au ja ich hab grad übelst Bock auf GFX'en... xD


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Du könntest ja die signatur für mich machen *liebguck*


Man würde echt alles tun für eine gute Sig oder?^^


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja klar wieso nicht, läuft die mit Benzin, sonst wäre das schlecht.^^



Aber im Kampf gegen Zombies nicht gut.
- Zu Schwer
- Zu Laut
- Die Zombiekrakheit kann durch das ganze Rumgespritze übertragen werden


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Ich könnte auch ne siggi für dich machen^^


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch ne siggi für dich machen^^



Dann hat er aber Anonymous mit drinne


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch ne siggi für dich machen^^



Es könnten auch 6 Leute eine machen und man sucht sich die beste aus so ist das nicht.


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aber im Kampf gegen Zombies nicht gut.
> - Zu Schwer
> - Zu Laut
> - Die Zombiekrakheit kann durch das ganze Rumgespritze übertragen werden



egal an halloween ist die immer gut


----------



## Manaori (22. April 2011)

*mal reinschleich*
 Hat er eine Dose MItleid und eine Motorsäge für mich? Pumpgun tuts sonst auch ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> *mal reinschleich*
> Hat er eine Dose MItleid und eine Motorsäge für mich? Pumpgun tuts sonst auch ^^



Was los, willste abschied von der Welt nehmen?


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Ich sag immernoch, das beste gegen Zombies ist eine Combat Flinte  Chrome Edition und der gute alte Molotowcoktail!


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich sag immernoch, das beste gegen Zombies ist eine Combat Clinte Chrome Edition und der gute alte Molotowcoktail!



Ich hab den Zombie Survival guide gelesen und kann dir sagen: Nö!
halbautomatischer Carabiner für Fern- und Brecheisen für Nahkampf


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Will eine Sigi haben *schnüff* wäre sogar egal von was/über was (mir ist der teil des satzes entfallen Oo), sie sollte bloss gut sein, also ein Bild


Edit: Mensch klingt das scheiße an, was fürn mist habe ich da geschriebenOo


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Will eine Sigi haben *schnüff* wäre sogar egal von was/über was (mir ist der teil des satzes entfallen Oo), sie sollte bloss gut sein, also ein Bild
> 
> 
> Edit: Mensch klingt das scheiße an, was fürn mist habe ich da geschriebenOo



Gib mir ein Thema. Nur eins und ich amch dir eine


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich sag immernoch, das beste gegen Zombies ist eine Combat Flinte Chrome Edition und der gute alte Molotowcoktail!




 Was ist schlimmer als ein Zombie, der dich fressen will? Richtig: Ein brennender Zombie, dier dich fressen will!


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab den Zombie Survival guide gelesen und kann dir sagen: Nö!
> halbautomatischer Carabiner für Fern- und Brecheisen für Nahkampf


Ich hab nen Stapel an Zombie Survival Guides und komm immer auf das gleiche Ergebnis. 
Wenn du eine gesicherte Zuflucht hast, sind Stand-MGs auch gut.


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Leute, ich stehe total auf dem schlauch, dass ist schlimmer, als wenn ich angetrunken bin Oo


----------



## Manaori (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was los, willste abschied von der Welt nehmen?



Ne, zwei anderen den Abschied erleichtern -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Amen!


----------



## Manaori (22. April 2011)

Ja, ne? Also, ich warte


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ne, zwei anderen den Abschied erleichtern -.-



Das erinnert mich an die Vater- Sohn-Kettensägetragödie. Habt ihr davon Gehört?


----------



## Manaori (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an die Vater- Sohn-Kettensägetragödie. Habt ihr davon Gehört?



Huch, nein o.o 
Aber keine Sorge, ich bin kein Vater und habe keinen Sohn *pfeif* xD


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Nimm einen Dolch/Messer, damit geht es still und heimlich. Zur Not tuts Uch ne Klaviersaite.


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Helft mir ich habe den roten Faden in meinen Gedankengängen verloren Oo


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Huch, nein o.o
> Aber keine Sorge, ich bin kein Vater und habe keinen Sohn *pfeif* xD



Der Vadder is mit seinem 8-Jährigen Sohn in ein Waldstück gefahren, hat seinem SOhn im Auto mit der Säge den Kopf abgeschnitten, und danach sich selbst den Kopf abgeschnitten. Das Auto voller Blut hat dann ne Joggerin gefunden. [Und NEIN es ist keine Hollywood geschichte]
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,753024,00.html


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Helft mir ich habe den roten Faden in meinen Gedankengängen verloren Oo


Kopf-> Tisch und dann sollt's gehen.

@Sean

Man merkt dass dieser Vater schwach war. 
Wenn er wirklich Eier gehabt hätte, hätte er entweder nur sich oder nur seinen Sohn umgebracht.
Morden und sich dann selbst das Leben zu nehmen ist in meinen Augen einfach nur schwach.


----------



## Dropz (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Der Vadder is mit seinem 8-Jährigen Sohn in ein Waldstück gefahren, hat seinem SOhn im Auto mit der Säge den Kopf abgeschnitten, und danach sich selbst den Kopf abgeschnitten. Das Auto voller Blut hat dann ne Joggerin gefunden. [Und NEIN es ist keine Hollywood geschichte]
> http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,753024,00.html



der link geht nicht


----------



## Manaori (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nimm einen Dolch/Messer, damit geht es still und heimlich. Zur Not tuts Uch ne Klaviersaite.



Gute Idee, Dolche und Messer hab ich. Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Adresse finden...


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> der link geht nicht



http://web.de/magazine/nachrichten/panorama/12440968-vater-toetet-sohn-mit-kettensaege.html

fix'd


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Kopf-> Tisch und dann sollt's gehen.



Tut es die Wand auch? Fände die besser.^^


----------



## zoizz (22. April 2011)

*stösschen*


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nimm einen Dolch/Messer, damit geht es still und heimlich. Zur Not tuts Uch ne Klaviersaite.




 Man kann auch 2 Holzstäbe in den Gürtel, n STück Draht um den Schuh, sagen " Ich muss kurz meinen Schuh binedn, zusammenbasteln, fertig. Ind den Bürgerkriegen sehr beliebt.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> *stösschen*


 prost, warmer Bruder


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Man kann auch 2 Holzstäbe in den Gürtel, n STück Draht um den Schuh, sagen " Ich muss kurz meinen Schuh binedn, zusammenbasteln, fertig. Ind den Bürgerkriegen sehr beliebt.


Klaviersaiten sind aber professioneller


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2011)

fertisch - wie finden?


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> fertisch - wie finden?



Blöd.


----------



## Auriga__ (22. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Du könntest ja die signatur für mich machen *liebguck*



Le voila.. Auf die Schnelle was hingebastelt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@H2O:
Sieht nice aus, I like :3


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2011)

du bist außen vor...


----------



## Konov (22. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> fertisch - wie finden?



Was wie wo finden? Wer findet wen? Worum gehts?


----------



## Dropz (22. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> fertisch - wie finden?



hübsch 

zum artikel: wir kennen unser jugendamt ja nicht anders :x leider


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> fertisch - wie finden?


Schick :3


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Klaviersaiten sind aber professioneller




 Ich hab aber nur n Keyboard


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was wie wo finden? Wer findet wen? Worum gehts?



die signatur


----------



## Konov (22. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> die signatur



Ganz nett, kann so bleiben!


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich hab aber nur n Keyboard



Dann nimm halt Drähte, Widertände o.ä.


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Eh mambo... mambo italiano... oh Gott ich liebe dieses Lied


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Dann nimm halt Drähte, Wiedertände o.ä.




 Oder ich erschlag ihn mim KEyboard...

Um wen gehts überhaupt?0o



Reflox schrieb:


> Eh mambo... mambo italiano... oh Gott ich liebe dieses Lied




 Dir ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen ^^Wo ist dein Guter Musikgeschmack hin?


----------



## Thoor (22. April 2011)

Daddys back in town!


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ich sollte meinen Titel in Mister Planlos ändern. Oo

Soladra, den hat er im Keller versteckt.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Daddys back in town!



Hi Paps. Ich will Geld sehn.


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Hi Thoor.


----------



## Thoor (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hi Paps. Ich will Geld sehn.



Du bist enterbt.


----------



## Manaori (22. April 2011)

Um zwei Sogenannte Teammitglieder, die einfach so ein Board schließen, statt die Probleme zu besprechen oder auch nur anzusprechen und somit den Rest des Teams sowie gut 30 User vor den Kopf stoßen..


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du bist enterbt.



Wieso?


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YSC9CjSYvYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


huhu Thoor


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso?




 Weils sich cool anhört?


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso?



Du hast nach Geld gefragt, ich warte lieber bis er stirbt und ich das Erbe bekomme, zur Not helfe ich auch nach.^^


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Oder ich erschlag ihn mim KEyboard...
> 
> Um wen gehts überhaupt?0o
> 
> ...


Der wurde nurnoch besser...


----------



## Auriga__ (22. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Daddys back in town!



...Paaapiiiiii


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Der wurde nurnoch besser...




 ähm...najaaaaaaaa...Ich bin einfach mal still^^


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vDOmK7T5YIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Ich änder meinen Titel mal in Mister Planlos, bis ich etwas für die Sigi gefunden habe


----------



## Petersburg (22. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Le voila.. Auf die Schnelle was hingebastelt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm sieht toll aus!


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> ähm...najaaaaaaaa...Ich bin einfach mal still^^


Immerhin besser als Christina Stürmer...


----------



## yves1993 (22. April 2011)

Nabend!

Ey es lohnt sich anscheinend sofern ihr klaren Nachthimmel habt, in den Himmel zu blicken!

http://de.news.yahoo.com/34/20110420/tsc-es-regnet-sternschnuppen-hoehepunkt-98fda55.html

Bis jetzt aber leider noch keine gesehen


----------



## Auriga__ (22. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> hmm sieht toll aus!



danke  hassu noch verbesserungvorschläge oder so? ... irgendwie find ich den hintergrund komisch.. ich glaub da müsst ich noch was ändern... :X


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Immerhin besser als Christina Stürmer...




 Hör ich nicht mehr  Ätsch.


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Le voila.. Auf die Schnelle was hingebastelt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haste die selber gemalt also stein?



Auriga__ schrieb:


> danke  hassu noch verbesserungvorschläge oder so? ... irgendwie find ich den hintergrund komisch.. ich glaub da müsst ich noch was ändern... :X



ich würde sie deutlicher machen


----------



## Thoor (22. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> ...Paaapiiiiii



Du bist meine einzige Erbe.

Der Rest bekommt meine WC Lektüre.

PS: ich möchte den Körper und das Auto von Dean Winchesterl. (Vorallem das Auto *-*)


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du bist meine einzige Erbe.
> 
> Der Rest bekommt meine WC Lektüre.
> 
> PS: ich möchte den Körper und das Auto von Dean Winchesterl. (Vorallem das Auto *-*)



Du Arsch^^


----------



## Auriga__ (22. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> haste die selber gemalt also stein?
> 
> 
> 
> ich würde sie deutlicher machen



Nein wenn ich noch was gemalt hätte, hätts n bisschen länger gedauert bis ich fertig gewesen wäre... 
die outlines deutlicher machen wird schwer... die sind halt schon so schmal... naja ^^'




Thoor schrieb:


> Du bist meine einzige Erbe.
> 
> Der Rest bekommt meine WC Lektüre.



Yaaaaaaaay *Party*


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Nein wenn ich noch was gemalt hätte, hätts n bisschen länger gedauert bis ich fertig gewesen wäre...
> die outlines deutlicher machen wird schwer... die sind halt schon so schmal... naja ^^'
> 
> 
> ...



ne den bg


----------



## Thoor (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du Arsch^^



Exakt damit hats zu tun.

Böser Internetpunk!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*-*


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Nein wenn ich noch was gemalt hätte, hätts n bisschen länger gedauert bis ich fertig gewesen wäre...
> die outlines deutlicher machen wird schwer... die sind halt schon so schmal... naja ^^'
> 
> 
> ...



Sie Bekommts das Erbe! TANZT!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jlMIHV5I-Sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaaaaay *Party*



Gibst du mir einen aus, wnen du das Erbe bekommen hast?^^


----------



## Auriga__ (22. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ne den bg



Achso okay. hm ich mach mal die brushes einfach n bisschen stärker hin.. mal schaun wies rauskommt ^^


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Nein wenn ich noch was gemalt hätte, hätts n bisschen länger gedauert bis ich fertig gewesen wäre...
> die outlines deutlicher machen wird schwer... die sind halt schon so schmal... naja ^^'
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, falls du das Erbe dringend brauchst, ich kann da nachhelfen... Für dich würde ich sogar einen fairen Preis machen...


----------



## Dropz (22. April 2011)

löööööööööööl fast alle habe Soul Eater sigs *g*


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hey, falls du das Erbe dringend brauchst, ich kann da nachhelfen... Für dich würde ich sogar einen fairen Preis machen...




 Ich dachte, du wendest nicht gerne Gewalt an?


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> löööööööööööl fast alle habe Soul Eater sigs *g*



Will auch ne Sig, wenn mir was dafür einfällt setze ich einen darauf an, solange ist mein Titel "Mister Planlos". -.-


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du wendest nicht gerne Gewalt an?



Ich würde den Part auch übernehmen, dann muss er keine Gewalt anwenden, kann da evtl. Fallen verwenden, ich wende nicht direkt Gewalt an.^^

Edit: Sry Doppelpost


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du wendest nicht gerne Gewalt an?


Geschäftlich ist das was anderes, und Gift ist theoretisch keine Gewalt


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich würde den Part auch übernehmen, dann muss er keine Gewalt anwenden, kann da evtl. Fallen verwenden, ich wende nicht direkt Gewalt an.^^
> 
> Edit: Sry Doppelpost




 DU wendest auch nicht gerne Gewalt an..

Überlasst das mir...*irre grinsend das Katana zieh*Ich darf das. Ich hab nen Schaden *joker*


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2011)

Bin mal schlafen, Kinderchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*gähn*


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Nacht buddha


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bin mal schlafen, Kinderchen
> 
> *gähn*



Ein entzückendes Gähnen


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Gute Nacht du Sahneschnittchen... D:


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Nachti


----------



## Thoor (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hey, falls du das Erbe dringend brauchst, ich kann da nachhelfen... Für dich würde ich sogar einen fairen Preis machen...



Solche Mädchen wie dich fress ich zum Frühstück während ich noch schlafe!


----------



## Dropz (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bin mal schlafen, Kinderchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nachti


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Lol seitdem ich vorhin mit Hinata angefangen habe, bekomme ich die nicht merh aus dem Kopf. *schnüff* Kann die wer mal vertreiben? *nach Hilfe umseh*


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Solche Mädchen wie dich fress ich zum Frühstück während ich noch schlafe!


Ist ja schon gut Herr, solch ich ihnen ein Handtuch bringen Herr? Oder noch ein Glas Champagner?


----------



## Petersburg (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Lol seitdem ich vorhin mit Hinata angefangen habe, bekomme ich die nicht merh aus dem Kopf. *schnüff* Kann die wer mal vertreiben? *nach Hilfe umseh*



Auch hier hilft das geniale Hausmittel Kopf -> Wand


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2011)

ich nehm den champus


----------



## Thoor (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ist ja schon gut Herr, solch ich ihnen ein Handtuch bringen Herr? Oder noch ein Glas Champagner?



Meine Machete und meine Sense, es ist Zeit die Schäfchen reinzuholen.


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Auch hier hilft das geniale Hausmittel Kopf -> Wand



Ne dat hilft nicht, habe damit vorhin die Gedanken geordnet, seit dme ist sie wieder da, also muss was anderes her.^^


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Auch hier hilft das geniale Hausmittel Kopf -> Wand


Du schmieriger Halunke! Du klaust schon wieder meine Ideen!


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich nehm den champus




 Also ICH würd das nicht trinken, voher hatte ers noch von Gift


----------



## Thoor (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Also ICH würd das nicht trinken, voher hatte ers noch von Gift



Er hat sicher reingepinkelt.


----------



## Petersburg (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du schmieriger Halunke! Du klaust schon wieder meine Ideen!



Muhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2011)

ach geht schon


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Meine Machete und meine Sense, es ist Zeit die Schäfchen reinzuholen.


Sehrwohl mein Herr! Soll ich sie noch schärfen und polieren Herr?


----------



## Auriga__ (22. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bin mal schlafen, Kinderchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schlaf gut *winke winke*

So hab jetzt mal ne 2te Version gemacht... Welche is besser? o.o'


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

*Reflox verwundert anschau*

Du bist irgendwie grad komisch drauf...


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Kurz Pc neustarten, bin dnan wieder da.


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *Reflox verwundert anschau*
> 
> Du bist irgendwie grad komisch drauf...


Was meint ihr, Lady Soladra? Es ist des Butlers Pflicht, stets höflich und hilfsbereit euer Hoheit Thoor gegenüberzutreten!


----------



## Petersburg (22. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Schlaf gut *winke winke*
> 
> So hab jetzt mal ne 2te Version gemacht... Welche is besser? o.o'



Also ich mag die 1. mehr


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, Lady Soladra? Es ist des Butlers Pflicht, stets höflich und hilfsbereit euer Hoheit Thoor gegenüberzutreten!




 Bitte komm jetzt nicht mit diesem Myladykram, du weißt genau wie ich dazu stehe!

Btw Black Butler gekukt?^^


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2011)

lol er killt ihn mit ner karotte oO

naja 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Wieder da.


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

wb


----------



## Thoor (22. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sehrwohl mein Herr! Soll ich sie noch schärfen und polieren Herr?



Ramm dir die Machete in den Bauch, mal schauen ob sie scharf genug ist für kleine, nichtsnutzige Mädchen.

Shift down, tak'em all!


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

TUS NICHT,REFLOX!


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Ich glaube ich weiß warum mir Hinata nicht aus dem Kopf geht, mein Hirn versucht wohl Verbindungen zwischen ihr und dem Mädchen in das ich verliebt bin zu finden. Oo

Edit:


Soladra schrieb:


> TUS NICHT,REFLOX!



Lass es ihn tun, dann haben wir einen Grund uns zu rächen. *die Waffen prüfend, wahnwitzig lachen*


----------



## Thoor (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> TUS NICHT,REFLOX!



WILLST DU MIR ETWA WIDERSPRECHEN DU WURM?


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich weiß warum mir Hinata nicht aus dem Kopf geht, mein Hirn versucht wohl Verbindungen zwischen ihr und dem Mädchen in das ich verliebt bin zu finden. Oo




 Wie niedlich ^^ 
 Ach ja Gute Nacht


----------



## Auriga__ (22. April 2011)

@Sabito: Ich glaub ich hab noch 2 Hinatabanner iwo aufm Laptop...


----------



## Petersburg (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> TUS NICHT,REFLOX!



Wäre schon 'ne blöde Idee


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ramm dir die Machete in den Bauch, mal schauen ob sie scharf genug ist für kleine, nichtsnutzige Mädchen.
> 
> Shift down, tak'em all!


Sehrwohl der Herr! Hm es schmerzt, aber ihr solltet sie noch schärfen, es schmerzt noch nicht genug!


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> WILLST DU MIR ETWA WIDERSPRECHEN DU WURM?




 Wenn du so fragst:

JA!*schwarzgelbe knappe Klamotten anzieh und Katana raushol*


----------



## Thoor (23. April 2011)

du lächerlich Wurm versucht mit deiner kleingeistigen Waffe gegen meine Göttlichkeit anzutreten! Ich brauche mir nur vorzustellen wie dir das Genick bricht und schon passiert es! Also hab Acht und knie nieder du WURM! 

Und du mein Diener hör auf meinen Boden vollzubluten und schärf gefälligst die Machete! Unnützes Pack!


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wenn du so fragst:
> 
> JA!*schwarzgelbe knappe Klamotten anzieh und Katana raushol*



Dann können wir ja los legen. *umsehen und seinen Kram such*


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

wie viele Folgen hat Soul Eater ?


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> @Sabito: Ich glaub ich hab noch 2 Hinatabanner iwo aufm Laptop...



Uhh.... echt? *hibbelig in der Gegend rum hüpf*


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

*Refloxs Blut anstarr und gaaaaaanz langsam anfang, wahnsinnig zu grinsen*

Das ist nicht schwarz...


----------



## Auriga__ (23. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> wie viele Folgen hat Soul Eater ?



42 denk ich... oder 32.. ka xD




Sabito schrieb:


> Uhh.... echt? *hibbelig in der Gegend rum hüpf*



Jaaaa aber die sind schon älter...


Niederes Volk! hütet eure Zunge, habt Respekt vor Thoor, dem allmächtigen!!
Sonst werde ich, seine Walküre, mich auf euer Land begeben und Unheil anrichten! D:<


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> du lächerlich Wurm versucht mit deiner kleingeistigen Waffe gegen meine Göttlichkeit anzutreten! Ich brauche mir nur vorzustellen wie dir das Genick bricht und schon passiert es! Also hab Acht und knie nieder du WURM!
> 
> Und du mein Diener hör auf meinen Boden vollzubluten und schärf gefälligst die Machete! Unnützes Pack!


Ja her, bitte nicht schimpfen Herr! Hier sie ist geschärft! Wenn ihr erlaubt würde ich nn den Lappen holen und sauber machen!


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *Refloxs Blut anstarr und gaaaaaanz langsam anfang, wahnsinnig zu grinsen*



Ich an eurer stelle würde nun die Beine in die hand nehmen.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *Refloxs Blut anstarr und gaaaaaanz langsam anfang, wahnsinnig zu grinsen*
> 
> Das ist nicht schwarz...



Sag wenn wir loslegen können, ich habe meine Sachen zusammen.

Edit: Ich zweifle nicht daran, dass du das alleine schaffst, aber Rückendeckung sollte man immer haben.


----------



## Thoor (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ja her, bitte nicht schimpfen Herr! Hier sie ist geschärft! Wenn ihr erlaubt würde ich nn den Lappen holen und sauber machen!



Wird auch Zeit! 

Ich breche nun auf zur Jagd, wenn ich wiederkomme erwarte ich einen blitzblanken Boden! Und wage es nicht auch nur ein Korn Staub zu hinterlassen!

*leckt seine Sense, packt seinen schwarzen Seidenmantel und springt aus dem Fenster von seinem schwarzen Turm*

Ich an eurer Stelle würde nun unter euer Bett kriechen! WAS ICH SEHE GEHÖRT MIR WUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Sag wenn wir loslegen können, ich habe meine Sachen zusammen.
> 
> Edit: Ich zweifle nicht daran, dass du das alleine schaffst, aber Rückendeckung sollte man immer haben.



Hui es wird interessant *Ne Tüte Popcorn hol* 



Thoor schrieb:


> Wird auch Zeit!
> 
> Ich breche nun auf zur Jagd, wenn ich wiederkomme erwarte ich einen blitzblanken Boden! Und wage es nicht auch nur ein Korn Staub zu hinterlassen!
> 
> ...



Come at me bro


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Herr, ich empfehle ihnen, noch dies auf die Klinge zu tropfen. Es ist Nervengift aus dem Amazonas! Ich habe all mein Erspartes ausgegeben um es euch zu schenken!

Oh.. ich sehe er ist schon weg. Dann werde ich mich nun verbinden, sonst kann ich noch ewig den Boden schrubben.


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

*anfang, abwechselnd hysterisch zu kicher und Zu Kreisch und die Waffe heb* 

Ich mag die Farbe irgednwie...

*Thoor anschau* 
Hat dein Blut auch so eine hübsche Farbe?


----------



## yves1993 (23. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e1h5TzdTq0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Smosh ftw!


----------



## Thoor (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *anfang, abwechselnd hysterisch zu kicher und Zu Kreisch und die Waffe heb*
> 
> Ich mag die Farbe irgednwie...
> 
> ...



Mein Blut ist nicht schwarz, es ist PURE DUNKELHEIT WUAHAHAHAHAHAHA schon bald wirst auch du mir dein innerstes offenbaren.... spätestens wenn dein Blut den Boden überflutet... wuahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

so bin off bis morgen


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> so bin off bis morgen



Ich wünsche ihnen angenehme Ruhe.

Herr, wünschen sie noch ein kaltes Getränk vor dem Kampf?


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

*Phasenverschiebungsgerät anwerf* So, jetzt kann ich das ganze viel sicherer beobachten. 



Thoor schrieb:


> Mein Blut ist nicht schwarz, es ist PURE DUNKELHEIT WUAHAHAHAHAHAHA schon bald wirst auch du mir dein innerstes offenbaren.... spätestens wenn dein Blut den Boden überflutet... wuahahahahahahaha



Das wäre das letzte was du tust. *2 Sensen aus dem Schrank hol*


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *Phasenverschiebungsgerät anwerf* So, jetzt kann ich das ganze viel sicherer beobachten.



Soll ich ihnen noch geröstete Erdnüsse bringen?


----------



## Dominau (23. April 2011)

So ich werd mal schlafen gehn.
Viel spaß euch noch


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> So ich werd mal schlafen gehn.
> Viel spaß euch noch



Angenehme Ruhe wünsche ich noch, Sir Dominau.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *anfang, abwechselnd hysterisch zu kicher und Zu Kreisch und die Waffe heb*
> 
> Ich mag die Farbe irgednwie...
> 
> ...



Bestimmt hat das eine tolle Farbe, versprich mir etwas davon übrig zu lassen, es fehlt noch ein Farbton für mein Gemälde.


----------



## Thoor (23. April 2011)

Erst 6810256 erlegte Opfer...

Nunja, auch ich werde alt, jedoch ist die Nacht noch jung...


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Soll ich ihnen noch geröstete Erdnüsse bringen?



Nein aber ne 3. Sense hätte was


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Erst 6810256 erlegte Opfer...
> 
> Nunja, auch ich werde alt, jedoch ist die Nacht noch jung...



Ich empfehle dringenstens eine Massage. Diese bringt die Lebensgeister wieder in Schwung. Dadurch werden noch mehr Unschuldige sterben.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Erst 6810256 erlegte Opfer...
> 
> Nunja, auch ich werde alt, jedoch ist die Nacht noch jung...



Dein Blut wird ein besonderen Teil meines Gemäldes bedecken, wennn mir Soladra was übrig lässt.


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

*mit einem hohen Kreischen auf Thoor zurenn* 

Ich will sehen wie das aussieht!


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nein aber ne 3. Sense hätte was



Hier bitteschön, frisch geschliffen und poliert.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *mit einem hohen Kreischen auf Thoor zurenn*
> 
> Ich will sehen wie das aussieht!



Vergiss nicht ich brauche das Blut, mist bin ich ne schlechte Rückendeckung *schnell das Scharfschützengewehr zusammen Bau und Pfeile überprüfen*


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hier bitteschön, frisch geschliffen und poliert.



Und wie soll ich die tragen? Ich hab schon in jeder Hand eine Sense, denk doch mal mit o.O


----------



## Auriga__ (23. April 2011)

*Mich eiskalt in Soladras Weg stell*

... DU kommst hier net reeein... -___-'


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> *Mich eiskalt in Soladras Weg stell*
> 
> ... DU kommst hier net reeein... -___-'



*Seine überflüssige Sense nach dir werf*


----------



## Thoor (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *mit einem hohen Kreischen auf Thoor zurenn*
> 
> Ich will sehen wie das aussieht!



*mit nur einem starren Blick kreischends Mädchen an die Wand drück*

Soso, jetzt rennt mir die Beute schon in die Arme... Wuahahahaha.... 

Wie möchtest du abtreten? Möchtest du in Stücke gehackt werden? Soll ich dich explodieren lassen? Halbieren? Vierteilen? Köpfen? 

Wuahahahahahahahaha 

WUAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

*mit machete aushol und enthaupt*

hmmm komisch, warum ist das Blut pink.... na ja was solls *Kopf in Beutel werf und weiterzieh*

PETERSBURG DU RÄUDIGER WURM HAST ES GEWAGT MEINE HOLDE ANZUFASSEN... DAFÜR WIRST DU BEZAHLEN...

Ich werde dich in Feuer aufgehen lassen du jämmerlich Wurm...

*Hände beginnen Feuer zu fangen*

RENN DU KNILCH REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENN

*enrage*


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und wie soll ich die tragen? Ich hab schon in jeder Hand eine Sense, denk doch mal mit o.O



Du wolltest doch ne Dritte! Wie unverschämt muss an bloss sein, warte nur ab du bist der nächste, einen Butler so zu verarschen!


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

*kicher*
Sabito, kümmer du dich um das Federvieh!
*an der Walküre vorbeischlüpf und wahnsinnih lach* 
Das wird lustig..


----------



## Auriga__ (23. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *Seine überflüssige Sense nach dir werf*



*mit Soul konter*
Muhahaha - take this! >: D


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch ne Dritte! Wie unverschämt muss an bloss sein, warte nur ab du bist der nächste, einen Butler so zu verarschen!



Du lässt leider mein Phasenverschiebungsgerät auser acht, mit welchem ich unantastbar bin. 

*Fröhlich Apokalypse cast* Haha das Ende ist nah!


----------



## Thoor (23. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Du lässt leider mein Phasenverschiebungsgerät auser acht, mit welchem ich unantastbar bin.



RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH BRENNEN SOLLST DU BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENN

*Petersburg organe verkochen von innen*

deine jämmerlichen Kräfte sind nichts gegen meine Gotteskräfte... die ganze Welt soll brennen... brennen in meinem hass, in meiner Wut, in meiner Abscheu wuahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> *mit Soul konter*
> Muhahaha - take this! >: D



Sorry Auriga, ich soll dich erledigen, ich habe nichts gegen dich, aber Befehl ist Befehl. *traurig in die Luft starren*


----------



## Thoor (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Sorry Auriga, ich soll dich erledigen, ich habe nichts gegen dich, aber Befehl ist Befehl. *traurig in die Luft starren*



*Sabito anstarr*

*Sabito explodiert*

*wieder Petersburg zuwend*


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH BRENNEN SOLLST DU BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENN
> 
> *Petersburg organe verkochen von innen*



Das hättest du wohl gerne! *Hitze Immunität anwerf* 

Heute nacht ist noch nicht genug Blut geflossen! *Sich mit seinen 2 Sensen auf dich werf*


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

*hinter der Tür hervortret *
Gnihihihi! 
*die reste der "LEiche" lösen sich auf*
So leicht isses dann doch nicht, Idiot.Bei mir musste dir schon selbst die Händchen schmutzig machen! 
*Säurephiole auf Thoor werf, die an seiner Brust zerbricht*


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Herr ich bin so frei und trete Petersburg zwischen Die Beine, damit er aufhört zu zaubern!


----------



## Thoor (23. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Das hättest du wohl gerne! *Hitze Immunität anwerf*
> 
> Heute nacht ist noch nicht genug Blut geflossen! *Sich mit seinen 2 Sensen auf dich werf*



*mit schwarzen flammen 1157 kilometer durch eine ganze stadt schleuder*

DU JÄMMERLICH WURM DU BIST EIN NICHTS

@Reflox, der war jetzt echt einfach nur episch, ich lieg grad vor lachem auf dem boden


----------



## Auriga__ (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Sorry Auriga, ich soll dich erledigen, ich habe nichts gegen dich, aber Befehl ist Befehl. *traurig in die Luft starren*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H0zd9_3oIQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



HAHAHAHAAA Masterfight >:3

//Edit: Soul+ich gewinnen


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> *Sabito anstarr*
> 
> *Sabito explodiert*
> 
> *wieder Petersburg zuwend*



Ja das wäre so einfach, wenn man wüsste wo ich mich versteckt halte.


----------



## Thoor (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja das wäre so einfach, wenn man wüsste wo ich mich versteckt halte.



Ich finde dich überall, ich bin ein Gott, jeder Angriff prallt ab, Flammen, Gift, Schwerter, Kanonen, Säure, NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICHTS kann mir was anhaben...

ICH HAB EUCH ERSCHAFFEN, ICH VERNICHTE EUCH WUAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Herr ich bin so frei und trete Petersburg zwischen Die Beine, damit er aufhört zu zaubern!



Au, du hast einen meiner Doppelgänger zerstört



Thoor schrieb:


> *mit schwarzen flammen 1157 kilometer durch eine ganze stadt schleuder*
> 
> DU JÄMMERLICH WURM DU BIST EIN NICHTS
> 
> @Reflox, der war jetzt echt einfach nur episch, ich lieg grad vor lachem auf dem boden



*Hinter dich teleportier & dich mit der Sense in der mitte durchtrenn*


----------



## Thoor (23. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Au, du hast einen meiner Doppelgänger zerstört
> 
> 
> 
> *Hinter dich teleportier & dich mit der Sense in der mitte durchtrenn*



Deine Sense zerbricht an meinem Titanenkörper... 

*petersburg mit einer Hand am Kopf pack und mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit in den Boden ramm*

*Hände fangen Feuer*

STIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRB


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Deine Sense zerbricht an meinem Titanenkörper...
> 
> *petersburg mit einer Hand am Kopf pack und mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit in den Boden ramm*
> 
> ...



Hui es wird langsam zu heiß *Phasenverschiebungsgerät wieder anwerf*


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Ich glaub mir platzt der Kragen. Ich entschudligemich für dieses unflätige Verhalten aber ich muss es tun!
*Petersburg mit Halstuch erwürg*


----------



## Thoor (23. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hui es wird langsam zu heiß *Phasenverschiebungsgerät wieder anwerf*



*Aus Phasenverschiebung rausreiss und auf den Boden knall*

Jämmerliches Halbgöttergewürm!


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

*Reflox am Kragen Pack und Wegzieh, dabei irrsinnig lach*
Du magst doch Rätsel, oder..? Ich hab ein gutes für dich. 
*REflox mit verworrenem Blick anstarr*

Schwarzhains Schatten reichen weit. 4 Wochen im Wunderland bringen wenig. Es ist noch nicht vorbei...
*Anfang, irre zu lachen und wieder zu Thoor renn*

*zuschau, wie Petersburg aus der Pharenverschiebung gerissen wird und REloxs Halstuch zerschnied* 
RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
*Thoor auf den Rücken spring und ihm das Katana durfch die Schulter stech*


----------



## Auriga__ (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Schwarzhains Schatten reichen weit. 4 Wochen im Wunderland bringen wenig. Es ist noch nicht vorbei...
> *Anfang, irre zu lachen und wieder zu Thoor renn*



Hey Soladra... Hast mich vergessen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(omg ich liebe diese Kampfszene aus Souleater *-*)


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Also ich warte ja mal ab, aber ich nehme das Fadenkreuz nicht von dir runter Thoor, wnen ich abwarte muss ich nur noch einen erledigen.


----------



## Thoor (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *Reflox am Kragen Pack und Wegzieh, dabei irrsinnig lach*
> Du magst doch Rätsel, oder..? Ich hab ein gutes für dich.
> *REflox mit verworrenem Blick anstarr*
> 
> ...



*Soladra anstarr*
*Soladra geht in schwarzer Dunkelheit auf*

Langsam nervt mich dein ewiges, mädchenhaftes, kreischendes Geschrei... ich werd dir dein vorlautes Maul stopfen und dir zeigen was es heisst, sich mit einem Gott anzulegen...


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich glaub mir platzt der Kragen. Ich entschudligemich für dieses unflätige Verhalten aber ich muss es tun!
> *Petersburg mit Halstuch erwürg*



*Mit seiner Sense das Halztuch&Dich in der Mitte durch hau*



Thoor schrieb:


> *Aus Phasenverschiebung rausreiss und auf den Boden knall*
> 
> Jämmerliches Halbgöttergewürm!



Spricht der richtige! *Die Hand mit der du mich fest hälst nehm & sie dir abreiß*


----------



## Thoor (23. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *Mit seiner Sense das Halztuch&Dich in der Mitte durch hau*
> 
> 
> 
> Spricht der richtige! *Die Hand mit der du mich fest hälst nehm & sie dir abreiß*



Du kannst mir nichts abreissen, ich bin ein Gott... wuahahahahahahahahahaha

aber ich bin müde und alt, ich leg mich jetzt schlafen...

Nacht ihr Würmer...


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *Reflox am Kragen Pack und Wegzieh, dabei irrsinnig lach*
> Du magst doch Rätsel, oder..? Ich hab ein gutes für dich.
> *REflox mit verworrenem Blick anstarr*
> 
> ...



Ich gebe dir auch ein Rätsel! Was ist grausam und hinterhältig, sieht nach aussen aber aus wie ein anständiger Bediensteter?

*Alle Gläser zerspringen lass und die Scherben um sich sammel und in alle Richtungen bersten lass*


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

*GEkicher von irgendwoher*
Du bist wieder darauf reingefallen! Schon zum zweiten Mal!
*es tauchen gleich 2 Soladras auf, dann nur eine, dann plötzlich 4 und dann steht wieder nur eine da*
Ich mag Puppen...MIt denen kann man machen, was man will...


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du kannst mir nichts abreissen, ich bin ein Gott... wuahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> aber ich bin müde und alt, ich leg mich jetzt schlafen...
> 
> Nacht ihr Würmer...



Das wird fortgesetzt! *Seine letzte Sense nach dir werf*


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du kannst mir nichts abreissen, ich bin ein Gott... wuahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> aber ich bin müde und alt, ich leg mich jetzt schlafen...
> 
> Nacht ihr Würmer...



Loool der "Gott" (für mich ja nicht) geht pennen bevor er seinen Gegner zermalmt hat. xD


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Sieht nach last man standing aus!


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Last man standing? Hm... ich stehe auch noch, zum Glück ha mich keiner gefunden. hehe


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sieht nach last man standing aus!



Gegen Soladra? Bist du des Wahnsinns? Ich bin draussen *ans andere Ende des universums teleportier*


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Meh
*enttäuscht das Katana in die Ecke pfeffer*
JEtzt wird das Bild nicht fertig


----------



## Arlox93 (23. April 2011)

Servus @all


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

pff... Wie unhöflich, so kurz vor dem Finale das Handtuch zu werfen. *Hemd und FLiege zurechtrück*


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> Servus @all



Du ahnst sicher nicht, was dir entgangen ist


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Meh
> *enttäuscht das Katana in die Ecke pfeffer*
> JEtzt wird das Bild nicht fertig



Ja leider, finde ich traurig. -.-


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

huhu 
*schwarzgelb wieder gegen dunkelrot tausch*


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Ich begrüsse sie, im Hause Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> pff... Wie unhöflich, so kurz vor dem Finale das Handtuch zu werfen. *Hemd und FLiege zurechtrück*



Lass uns zusammen setzen und ein Glässchen, oder auch zwei, trinken.^^
*Bogen wegpack, Gewehr wieder auseinanderbau, Tarnung deaktivieren* Ahh endlich.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Lass uns zusammen setzen und ein Glässchen, oder auch zwei, trinken.^^



Aber nur vom besten Tropfen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf ein Wohl!


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Lass uns zusammen setzen und ein Glässchen, oder auch zwei, trinken.^^
> *Bogen wegpack, Gewehr wieder auseinanderbau, Tarnung deaktivieren* Ahh endlich.



Ich bleib lieber auf meinem Planeten am anderen Ende des Universums


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

@ Reflox
Du hast nicht zufällig Wodka da oder? Wäre mir lieber. xD

Edit: Oder eni vernünftiges Bier.


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> pff... Wie unhöflich, so kurz vor dem Finale das Handtuch zu werfen. *Hemd und FLiege zurechtrück*




 Aber hey, der Abend hat sich gelohnt xD 
ich wurde
1. geköpft
2. Von ner Walküre gekillt
3.Von Glasscherben zerschnibbelt
4. in Dunkeheit aufgelöst

 Und zu guter letzt: Ich bin komplett Wahnsinnig geworden... Ok, daws war ich auch schon voher xD


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Auf welche Flasche fällt ihre Wahl, Sir?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Auf welche Flasche fällt ihre Wahl, Sir?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Öhm... ja alle, zur Not sogar gemischt im Eimer.


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Hasste auch was Ohne Alk?
 Ach ja btw deine GEdärme hängen halber raus, kein schöner Anblick. Das Mit der Machete war halt doch ne Scheiß Idee.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Öhm... ja alle, zur Not sogar gemischt im Eimer.



Im Eimer? Zt zt zt, das ist doch sehr unanständig!

@Lady Soladra

Wie wäre es mit einem Glas Wasser? Quellfrisch vom Whateverrest!

Und ich bitte sie, ich habe mich verbunden. Ich glaube,sie halluzinieren!


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Im Eimer? Zt zt zt, das ist doch sehr unanständig!



Ok dan nheme ich ein Glas, aber dann alle einzeln.


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Aber echt! Wir sind hier in feinem Haus und nicht aufm Ballerman!


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Aber hey, der Abend hat sich gelohnt xD
> ich wurde
> 1. geköpft
> 2. Von ner Walküre gekillt
> ...



Immerhin hab ich keinen Kratzer.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ok dan nheme ich ein Glas, aber dann alle einzeln.



Hier bitteschön *Sabito ein Tablett mit Gläsern reich*


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Immerhin hab ich keinen Kratzer.




 Naja, du wurdest erwürgt und auch zerschnibbelt und aus der Phasenverschiebung gerupft, was für die Psyche nict so dolle is...


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Haben wir denn schön ausgetrunken?


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

*Das Tablett entgegen nehm* Okay, ich habe jetzt mit einem Glas gerechnet, aber alles auf einmal ist auch gut, dnan hat Reflox nicht so viel zu tun.


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Naja, du wurdest erwürgt und auch zerschnibbelt und aus der Phasenverschiebung gerupft, was für die Psyche nict so dolle is...



Hey, alleine auf einem Planeten im anderen Ende des Universums zu leben ist auch nicht gerade so toll für die Psyche


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hey, alleine auf einem Planeten im anderen Ende des Universums zu leben ist auch nicht gerade so toll für die Psyche




 Dann komm zurück!


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Ich begebe mich somit zur Ruh' 

Ein Butler hat schliesslich einen harten Arbeitstag. Vorallem wenn man für eure Hoheit Thoor arbeitet. Dieses Köpfe sortieren und diese riesigen Säcke hoch und runter schleppen. Das nimmt einen ganz schön mit.

Ich lege noch eine Platte auf und lasse dann die Herrschaften alleine.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Rbn3nRnbbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hey, alleine auf einem Planeten im anderen Ende des Universums zu leben ist auch nicht gerade so toll für die Psyche



Um die Psyche mache ich mir hier eher weniger Sorgen, eher um die körperliche Verfassung, sind eh alle Krank hier.^^


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Nacht Reflox

Sry falls Doppelpost


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Nachti REflox. VErbind deinen Bauch mal, blutet immernoch! XD


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dann komm zurück!



Wohin denn zurück? Hier ist es genau so schön wie woanders auch.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nachti REflox. VErbind deinen Bauch mal, blutet immernoch! XD



Hab ich doch schon. Es blutet einfach weiter. Ich werde morgen Doktor Petersburg aufsuchen. Er weiss bestimmt Rat.


----------



## Thoor (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Loool der "Gott" (für mich ja nicht) geht pennen bevor er seinen Gegner zermalmt hat. xD



ICH BIN THOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR

*erde beginnt zu vibrieren und zu beben, städte stürzen ein, ozeane überlaufen, tsunamis enstehen*

haltet gefälligst die Klappe, ich will schlafen...


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> ICH BIN THOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR
> 
> *erde beginnt zu vibrieren und zu beben, städte stürzen ein, ozeane überlaufen, tsunamis enstehen*
> 
> haltet gefälligst die Klappe, ich will schlafen...



Noch ein Daunenkissen der Herr?


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> ICH BIN THOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR
> 
> *erde beginnt zu vibrieren und zu beben, städte stürzen ein, ozeane überlaufen, tsunamis enstehen*
> 
> haltet gefälligst die Klappe, ich will schlafen...



Und ich bin Petersburg -Unzählige Galaxien werden vom nichts verschlungen- 
So gehört sich das


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Gleich bekomme ich die Krise, gleich ist es soweit, derjenige der die Stormausfälle bei uns zu verantworten hat wird dann nicht mehr lange unter unsweilen. Grmpf.... Beruhig dich Sabito, beruhig dich.


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Gleich bekomme ich die Krise, gleich ist es soweit, derjenige der die Stormausfälle bei uns zu verantworten hat wird dann nicht mehr lange unter unsweilen. Grmpf.... Beruhig dich Sabito, beruhig dich.



Thoor wars.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Thoor angetreten, DU bist für die Stromausfälle verantwortlich?

Edit: Ich glaube nehme i-was mit Hinata als Sigi *hust*


----------



## Thoor (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Thoor angetreten, DU bist für die Stromausfälle verantwortlich?
> 
> Edit: Ich glaube nehme i-was mit Hinata als Sigi *hust*



*knallt sabito mit dem kleinen finger durch new york*

*umdreh und weiterschlaf*


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Aba, aba, aba.... das geht nicht... *schnüff*


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Aba, aba, aba.... das geht nicht... *schnüff*



Und deswegen habe ich mein Phasenverschiebungsgerät immer dabei.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und deswegen habe ich mein Phasenverschiebungsgerät immer dabei.



Pff Technik...

Edit: ich darf nicht vergessen wen wegen der sigi anzuhauen


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2011)

Gerade eine 92 minutenlange LoL-Runde verloren. Blöde Backdoor-Taktik :/

Noch jemand da?


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Noch jemand da?



Jaa ich^^


----------



## Konov (23. April 2011)

Ich bin auch noch da.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Dann sidn wir zu dritt. xD


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Schlafen wird wohl heute nix mehr.

Kakao UND dieses Lied und ich kann immernoch nicht pennen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bm5HKlQ6nGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Na klaar, wenn ich komme und mcih langweile sind alle weg.

Warum hasst ihr mich so?


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Aha da isser wieder. xD


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

yay, du bist noch da \o/

btw. Hinata ist doch von Naruto oder?


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Ich überwache dne Thread bis ich schlafen gehe!

Edit: Vll ist ja jemand da.^^

Edit2:Lol der Pate läuft Oo


----------



## Konov (23. April 2011)

Ich geh ins Bett  Good night


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Siganturen für dich^^

Hinata wie gewünscht :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind halt alle ein bisschen lila. Aber naja^^

Nacht, Konov


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Lol Hinata-Flut, dass letzte mit dem ich gerechnet hätte morgens um 2uhr^^


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Tja, ich bin halt ein Lieber


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Ja, dass bist du, ändert trotzdem nichts daran, das ich morgen nochmal nachfragen werde, aber nun habe ich erstmal etwas.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

ICh gebe dir einen Tipp. Geh auf http://pokedex.deviantart.com/ stöbern, da findest immer was. 



*7 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 4 Mitglieder, 3 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

An die lieben Gäste. Warum meldet ihr euch nicht an? Der NS ist wohl wirklich sinnlos, als Gast zu lesen.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Übrigens, gib nicht viel darauf was ich schreibe und achte vorallem nicht auf meine rechtschreibung, fühle mich gerade als wäre ich betrunken oder hätte gekifft oder eine mischung aus beiden


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Übrigens, gib nicht viel darauf was ich schreibe und achte vorallem nicht auf meine rechtschreibung, fühle mich gerade als wäre ich betrunken oder hätte gekifft oder eine mischung aus beiden



Ach lass mal. Ich fühle mich auch so wie nach ner Flasche Vodka und nem Schlag in die Fresse.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ach lass mal. Ich fühle mich auch so wie nach ner Flasche Vodka und nem Schlag in die Fresse.



Na dann ist ja gut. hm.... wieder den roten pfaden verloren

Edit: So ich gehe auch mal schlafen, wenn das nichts wird, melde ich mich wieder... achja und Reflox ich eröffne morgen wieder.^^


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Edit: Lol fail Doppelpost^^


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Und was hast du heute noch so vor?^^


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Ich? Heute ist Samstag oder? Dann auf Rtl2 Animes sehen, sonst würde ich mich langweilen (könnte auch durch machen, aber kb dadrauf)


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Ich werde vermutlich durchmachen und später maybe noch BioShock fertig machen...


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Man sieht sich, vll liege ich die ganze nacht wach rum, werde aber erstmal dne film fertig sehen.. bb wie gesagt wenn ich nicht schlafne kann melde ich mich wieder


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Gute Nacht^^ 
Falls du wiederkommst, bis später^^

Jester sag doch auch mal was


----------



## Jester (23. April 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Hallo :3


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2011)

Weil niemand mehr etwas schreibt, poste ich einfach gute Musik.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pilegs3YyEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jester (23. April 2011)

Lispelt der?


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Lispelt der?



Ja, kann sein.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Keiner mehr da? Schade, wenn man Reflox braucht ist der nicht mehr da. -.-

Edit: Ja ich habe 2 Std geschlafen und bin nun wieder frisch und munter und dieser Thread darf nurnoch 30min benutzt werden.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. April 2011)

'Sup


----------



## Jester (23. April 2011)

Seid ihr die Jedi, die ihr sein solltet?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. April 2011)

Ich für meinen Teil schon


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Hi ihr Nacktschwärmer




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2o9sK0A3kPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und wieder geht die Profane los!
GOGOGO!!!


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Hiermit eröffnen ich und Reflox die heutige Runde im Nachtschwärmer. Wir hoffen auf viel Spaß und dass wir heute endlich die 7777 erreichen.^^

Eig sollte das Reflox für mich machen, war aber wieder rechtzeitig zurück, aber ich glaube er eröffnet gleichzeitig mit mir.^^

Wecker FtW^^


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

nabend


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Haha und trotzdem fail. Hier lauert wohl jeder, darauf ihn zu eröffnen 

Guten Abend


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Haha und trotzdem fail. Hier lauert wohl jeder, darauf ihn zu eröffnen
> 
> Guten Abend



indeed


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Haha und trotzdem fail. Hier lauert wohl jeder, darauf ihn zu eröffnen
> 
> Guten Abend



Klar sonst ist hier ja fast nichts inteteresantes los.
Btw. Heut seh ich mir 300 an.^^


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Haha und trotzdem fail. Hier lauert wohl jeder, darauf ihn zu eröffnen
> 
> Guten Abend


Mist, 20:59^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6bMLrA_0O5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Klar sonst ist hier ja fast nichts inteteresantes los.
> Btw. Heut seh ich mir 300 an.^^



einer der besten Filme ever


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Boxxy


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Boxxy



Jaa Boxxy 

Hach ja x3


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

So mal sehen, wer so noch alles hier rienflattert


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Jaa Boxxy
> 
> Hach ja x3



Stimmt das eigentlich? Dass sie bei nem Autounfall starb?


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

ich flatter mal wieder raus und guck soul eater weiter


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Stimmt das eigentlich? Dass sie bei nem Autounfall starb?


Nö^^ lol das war ne erfindung 
Hab übrigens mal mit Boxxy gechattet, dem original. Gut nur 1 Wort LOL Mehr hat sie mir net geantwortet 

FINDET WALDO!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hach als Kind hat ich die Bücher immer^^


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Brauch eimmernoch ne Sig^^


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

huhu @ droppy Yey noch jemanden angesteckt


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> huhu @ droppy Yey noch jemanden angesteckt



ja


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Zauberer gefunden

Mütze gefunden x2

Walter finde ich nicht.

Wenn sie noch lebt, hat mein Leben noch einen Sinn!


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Jej Brief bekommen


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Brauch eimmernoch ne Sig^^



MAAAN ich mach dir jetzt eine!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> huhu @ droppy Yey noch jemanden angesteckt



Ich würde ja auch gerne, weiß aber nicht wie und es ist eh erstmal 300 dran und danach vll Der soldat James Ryan.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> MAAAN ich mach dir jetzt eine!!!!!!!!!!



Ich hab ihm glaube ich 4 gezeigt, er hat keine genommen. Er ist ein sehr schwieriger Typ


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> MAAAN ich mach dir jetzt eine!!!!!!!!!!



Eine mit Hinata wäre nett, Begründung kann man aus Gestern erschließen.^^


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn sie noch lebt, hat mein Leben noch einen Sinn!




 Reflox is verknaahallt, nanananana


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hab ihm glaube ich 4 gezeigt, er hat keine genommen. Er ist ein sehr schwieriger Typ



Ich wollte mir noch für was anderes Platz lassen, heißt nicht, dass ich keine davon nehme, würde mir aber gerne noch andere ansehen und dann erst entscheiden.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Reflox is verknaahallt, nanananana



Boxxy ist was anderes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sabito? Sind die 4 nicht gut genug?! SAGS MIR INS GESICHT! SAG ES MIR!


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Sabito? Sind die 4 nicht gut genug?! SAGS MIR INS GESICHT! SAG ES MIR!


Die sind gut ja, ich habe nie gesagt die wären schlecht, aber ich sehe mir gerne auch noch was anderes an bevor ich mich entscheide(!).


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Eine mit Hinata wäre nett, Begründung kann man aus Gestern erschließen.^^



Das Vieh aus Naruto?


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Boxxy ist was anderes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boxxy ist mein...Schatz! Meins Meins Meins!


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Boxxy ist mein...Schatz! Meins Meins Meins!



Nein! Niemals! D:


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das Vieh aus Naruto?



Vieh? VIEH? Nein ein Mädchen (siehe Refloxs Post).


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nein! Niemals! D:



Boxxy ist... einfach nur Peinlich


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Und was ist Boxxy?


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nein! Niemals! D:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Und was ist Boxxy?



Eine Sängerin, wenn ich die Videos richtig interpretiere.


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

ich brauche auch mal wieder eine gute sig  also falls jemand gerade nichts zu tun hat^^


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Eine Sängerin, wenn ich die Videos richtig interpretiere.



Boxxy ist eine GÖTTIN! Sie hat Videos auf Youtube gemacht und wurde eine GÖTTIN!

@Sean


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Eine Sängerin, wenn ich die Videos richtig interpretiere.



Boxxy ist das süsseste, niedlichste, schönste Internetwesen

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/boxxy





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=16JutKkzXLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das weib hattn Krieg ausgelöst^^


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich brauche auch mal wieder eine gute sig  also falls jemand gerade nichts zu tun hat^^



Neben dem gerade anwesenden buddha könnte man auch auf Auriga und/oder H2O warten.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Dann bleibt mir halt Tabby 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ciJaujyj6_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

Guten Abend allerseits.

zu Booxy find die sieht echt gut aus aber irgendwie find ich sie einfach nervig.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Boxxy ist eine GÖTTIN! Sie hat Videos auf Youtube gemacht und wurde eine GÖTTIN!
> 
> @Sean
> 
> ...



Göttin? Zum Glück glaube ich (noch) nicht an Götter, sie kann mir also gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Boxxy ist eine GÖTTIN! Sie hat Videos auf Youtube gemacht und wurde eine GÖTTIN!
> 
> @Sean




 Die ist lustig xD


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dann bleibt mir halt Tabby
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ICH HASSE TABBY




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Tabby ist genau so gut wie Boxxy! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tabby ist genau so gut wie Boxxy!
> 
> [...]



Können mir beide gestohlen bleiben, nicht mein Geschmack.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tabby ist genau so gut wie Boxxy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht doch viel besser aus als dein Tabbyvieh


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Können mir beide gestohlen bleiben, nicht mein Geschmack.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sean

Das schon, aber Tabby wäre immernoch ne Nr.2 

Und hör auf meinen Desktop hier z u veröffentlichen


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tabby ist genau so gut wie Boxxy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no way  !


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

o0


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Du bist in Wahrheit... Ein Boxxy-Hater! D:

Das hätte ich nie von dir erwartet


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Ich mag Züge


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du bist in Wahrheit... Ein Boxxy-Hater! D:
> 
> Das hätte ich nie von dir erwartet



Nein ich Liebe Boxxy^^


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein ich Liebe Boxxy^^



Warum postest du dann ein Hater-Properganda Bild? 

Ich als stolzer Veteran des Boxxy-Hater Kriegs, bin enttäuscht!


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich mag Züge



Echt? Züge sind Klasse.... glaub ich zumindest.^^


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Echt? Züge sind Klasse.... glaub ich zumindest.^^



Du verstehst das falsch.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gMQtycvA5ZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jaja... TomSka... eine weitere Youtube Legende...


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Warum postest du dann ein Hater-Properganda Bild?
> 
> Ich als stolzer Veteran des Boxxy-Hater Kriegs, bin enttäuscht!



Bin nen Halber Veteran^^ Bin auf dem Schlachtfeld angekommen, als frisch alles vorbei war.


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

ich hasse Züge


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bin nen Halber Veteran^^ Bin auf dem Schlachtfeld angekommen, als frisch alles vorbei war.



Das waren noch Zeiten... als das haten noch richtiger Krieg war. Nicht irgendwelche Typen die vor ner Kamera rumtanzen oder die Anonymous Maske in den Dreck ziehn...


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das waren noch Zeiten... als das haten noch richtiger Krieg war. Nicht irgendwelche Typen die vor ner Kamera rumtanzen oder die Anonymous Maske in den Dreck ziehn...



Stimmt 

Das sind diese Attention-Whores, die sich irgendwie toll finden müssen. Ausserdem isses ne Guy fawkes Maske!


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

öhm... HÄ??


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Stimmt
> 
> Das sind diese Attention-Whores, die sich irgendwie toll finden müssen. Ausserdem isses ne Guy fawkes Maske!



Ja, ich weiss dass sie heisst. Aber so verstehens mehr Leute 

Dieses Video zum Beispiel, das ist Kunst! Es hatet die Hater. Aber damals wars noch Kunst...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xqmqg7G2DMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> öhm... HÄ??



Dieser Beitrag verwirrte Sabito, dieser wird nun solange den Bildschirm verwirrt anstarren, bis er eine Aufklärung bekommt.


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Echt? Züge sind Klasse.... glaub ich zumindest.^^



UI neue Sig ;D


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Dieser Beitrag verwirrte Sabito, dieser wird nun solange den Bildschirm verwirrt anstarren, bis er eine Aufklärung bekommt.



Schwer zu erklären, wenn man es nicht selbst erlebt hat, versteht man es sehr schlecht. ^^

Meine Signatur <3

Danke dass du doch eine von ihnen genommen hast!


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> UI neue Sig ;D


Ja solange ich nichts besseres habe, nehme ich die, die mir von den die Reflox gepostet hat am besten gefiel.^^


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Ich brauch jtz guten Humor




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wkYOl_ATzuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Serdar Somuncu ist besser 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C2h4bK5Thy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja solange ich nichts besseres habe, nehme ich die, die mir von den die Reflox gepostet hat am besten gefiel.^^



Ach Hinata is doch echt geil ^^
Finds schade das sie in Naruto nur sehr selten auftaucht


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Reflox ist der Held des Abends... *dich mit Konfetti und Glassplittern von gestern bewerf*


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Ich Frag mich gerade, was ausser einem Bann passiere würde, wenn man Pornografie auf Buffed veröffentlichen würde


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Reflox ist der Held des Abends... *dich mit Konfetti und Glassplittern von gestern bewerf*



Was denn? 

@Sean

Ich glaube, ich wills nicht wissen, was ZAM mit diesen Leuten anstellt oder hat.


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich Frag mich gerade, was ausser einem Bann passiere würde, wenn man Pornografie auf Buffed veröffentlichen würde




 Probiers aus? 

*Glasplitter abfang und mir dabei die hand zuerschneid*
 ZUfieden?


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich Frag mich gerade, was ausser einem Bann passiere würde, wenn man Pornografie auf Buffed veröffentlichen würde



Vieleicht kommen dann alle Mods bei dir daheimvorbei und verhauen dich


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich Frag mich gerade, was ausser einem Bann passiere würde, wenn man Pornografie auf Buffed veröffentlichen würde



Probers aus. *hust*


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

Mich selbst Quoten suckt, dabei wollt ich doch nur mein Satz verbessern <.<.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ach Hinata is doch echt geil ^^
> Finds schade das sie in Naruto nur sehr selten auftaucht



ich liebe Hinata einfach, so ist dass bei mir.^^


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> ich liebe Hinata einfach, so ist dass bei mir.^^



HInata ist echt hübsch. Das einzige was man sich anschauen kann bei Naruto


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Probers aus. *hust*



Nein ich Probiere es NICHT aus


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> HInata ist echt hübsch. Das einzige was man sich anschauen kann bei Naruto


Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass sie teilweise eine gewissene Ähnlichkeit in Charakterzügen mit mir hat.


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein ich Probiere es NICHT aus



Warum denn nicht würde das gerne ma sehen xD

@Sabtio wie soll man das denn verstehen o_O


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @Sabtio wie soll man das denn verstehen o_O



Muss man nicht, das was ich gerade geschrieben habe ist von der formulierung her der letzte Dreck. xD


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> HInata ist echt hübsch. Das einzige was man sich anschauen kann bei Naruto



pffff


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Muss man nicht, das was ich gerade geschrieben habe ist von der formulierung her der letzte Dreck. xD



Meinte auch nicht die Forumlierung sondern den Inhalt inwiefern hast du Charketiristischen ähnlichkeiten mit Hinata ^^
Bist du etwa auch ein Ninja 

Muss grad irgendwie an das hier denken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> pffff



Naruto ist genau so schlimm wie, Dragon Ball Z und Beyblade oder wie das heisst^^


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naruto ist genau so schlimm wie, Dragon Ball Z und Beyblade oder wie das heisst^^



Würde weder Bayblade noch Dragon Ball Z mit Naruto vergleichen, die Naruto Mangas sind um Meilen besser.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Würde weder Bayblade noch Dragon Ball Z mit Naruto vergleichen, die Naruto Mangas sind um Meilen besser.



Naruto ist zwar besser als die anderen, aber nicht wirklich viel. Kommt halt davon, wenn man alles in RTL II bringt =/


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

One Piece läuft auch auf rtl2 und das ist gut


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naruto ist zwar besser als die anderen, aber nicht wirklich viel. Kommt halt davon, wenn man alles in RTL II bringt =/



Find die Animes die auf RTL II von Naruto laufen auch alles andere als gut, ich geh eher von den Mangas von Naruto aus. Bin auch durch diese ganze Anime scheisse auf RTL II, total zurückhaltend was Animes angeht und les immer lieber die Mangas


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Find die Animes die auf RTL II von Naruto laufen auch alles andere als gut, ich geh eher von den Mangas von Naruto aus. Bin auch durch diese ganze Anime scheisse auf RTL II, total zurückhaltend was Animes angeht und les immer lieber die Mangas



Naja die Mangas habe ich noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> [...]Bin auch durch diese ganze Anime scheisse auf RTL II, total zurückhaltend was Animes angeht und les immer lieber die Mangas



Sehe mir gerne Animes an, auch wenn die scheisse sind. Mangas müsste ich mir noch zu legen.


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naja die Mangas habe ich noch nicht gelesen.




 Haste die von Soul eater gelesen? Die sind cool


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Haste die von Soul eater gelesen? Die sind cool



Nein, natürlich nicht. Ich habe ja so keine ahnung davon, was Soul Eater ist....^^


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naja die Mangas habe ich noch nicht gelesen.



Kann ich nur aufs wärmste empfehlen ^^. Die sind im vergleich zu RTL II Animes deutlich besser, allein schon weil die Kämpfe deutlich blutiger sind .


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2011)

Oiiiii

hab Justin Bieber Nachfolgers gefunden ^.^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZpWfAiz1RC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Haste die von Soul eater gelesen? Die sind cool



Kriegt man die Soul eater mangas eigentlich auch in Buchhandlungen ?
Oder könnte mir da jemand ne Seite zeigen wo ich die mal Probelesen könnte.

Edit: Kann den Justin Bieber hyp bei den Mädels ja noch verstehen, denke aber nicht das der Typ konkurrenz ist. 
Kann es sein ,dass es grad in Mode ist Kinder singen zu lassen und ihre Stimmen dann so zu bearbeiten, das sie Ansatzweise Mainstream klingen ?


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Kriegt man die Soul eater mangas eigentlich auch in Buchhandlungen ?
> Oder könnte mir da jemand ne Seite zeigen wo ich die mal Probelesen könnte.



Die würde ich auch gerne lesen, scheint wirklich interessant zu sien.^^


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

bei uns gibts die für 5 euro im laden


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Kriegt man die Soul eater mangas eigentlich auch in Buchhandlungen ?
> Oder könnte mir da jemand ne Seite zeigen wo ich die mal Probelesen könnte.



Also ich habe alle aus ner Buchhandlung


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also ich habe alle aus ner Buchhandlung



Ach scheiss Feiertage, sonst würd ich mich jetzt einfach am Montag in Thalia setzen und da mal anfangen zu lesen, hab ich bei den ersten 30 One Piece Mangas auch so gemacht, erst später hab ich angefangen sie zu kaufen xD.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also ich habe alle aus ner Buchhandlung



In jeder Buchandlung, in der ich je war, gabs die nicht (habe mich früher shconmal nach Mangas umgesehn). Oo


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Kuk mal in Fantasy-Shops


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Kuk mal in Fantasy-Shops



Ich müsste da mal schauen, ob es einen in der Nähe gibt, ist durch aus zu bezweifeln.^^


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> In jeder Buchandlung, in der ich je war, gabs die nicht (habe mich früher shconmal nach Mangas umgesehn). Oo



Bei uns in der Bahnhofbuchandlung gibts Mangas ^^ und sonst halt bei Thalia gucken. Mangas sind noch nicht so Mainstream das jeder Buchladen sie hat oder jeder Zeitschriften Laden.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Bahnhofbuchandlung gibts Mangas ^^ und sonst halt bei Thalia gucken. Mangas sind noch nicht so Mainstream das jeder Buchladen sie hat oder jeder Zeitschriften Laden.



Noch nicht...


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

ind fantasyshops gibts immer tausende


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Bahnhofbuchandlung gibts Mangas ^^ und sonst halt bei Thalia gucken. Mangas sind noch nicht so Mainstream das jeder Buchladen sie hat oder jeder Zeitschriften Laden.



Die einzige Buchhandlung bei mir in der Nähe ist glaube Decius, am Bohnhof wäre aber ein Zeischriftenladen, die Mangas verkaufen, müsste da dann mal schauen.^^


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ind fantasyshops gibts immer tausende



Stimmt jetzt wo dus sagst, ham bei uns in der Stadt fast zwei Fantasy Shops, bin mir fast sicher das die da Mangas ham, muss ich demnächst mal vorbei schauen und gucken ob die mehr Auswahl als Thalia haben, abgesehen davon kauf ich eh lieber bei kleinen Läden, als bei Thalia.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ind fantasyshops gibts immer tausende



Ich glaube die nächsten Fantasyshops isnd in Hamln oder Hannover -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

tschpf tschpf Ooooohui!


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich glaube die nächsten Fantasyshops isnd in Hamln oder Hannover -.-



Ich weiss nichtmal ob es in der Schweiz sowas gibt D:


----------



## Dominau (23. April 2011)

Nabend schwärmer


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Nabend schwärmer



Guten Abend


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich weiss nichtmal ob es in der Schweiz sowas gibt D:



Na klar gibts sowas die Kinder spielen bei euch sicher auch Yugi Oh und die Nerds Magic oder Tabletops.
Musst einfach nach läden gucken die Karten Tabletop Figuren oder ähnliches Verkaufen.


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Nabend schwärmer



>Nabendschwärmer
>Abendschwärmer

Seht ihr was er getan hat? Verbrennt ihn!


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Nabend schwärmer



tschpf tschpf Ooooohui!


----------



## Dominau (23. April 2011)

alles fit bei euch?


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> alles fit bei euch?



tschpf tschpf Ooooohui! Jo, geht tschpf tschpf Ooooohui!


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> [...]
> Musst einfach nach läden gucken die Karten Tabletop Figuren oder ähnliches Verkaufen.



wie gesat, in Hameln oder Hannover, wenn ich mich nicht irre sind die, die am nächsten dran sind.


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

*hust* Wo haste deine WARFiguren her?*hust*


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> wie gesat, in Hameln oder Hannover, wenn ich mich nicht irre sind die, die am nächsten dran sind.



tschpf tschpf Ooooohui! Wozu gibts das Internet? Hallo?! tschpf tschpf Ooooohui!


----------



## Dominau (23. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> tschpf tschpf Ooooohui! Jo, geht tschpf tschpf Ooooohui!



alles ok bei dir? 
tschpf tschpf Ouuuhhoi?


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> alles fit bei euch?



Klar.^^ Habe Reflox heute shcon Happy gemacht, wiel ich seine vorgeshclagene Sig genommen habe.^^


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *hust* Wo haste deine WARFiguren her?*hust*



gibts auch im fantasyshop


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *hust* Wo haste deine WARFiguren her?*hust*



Meinst du mich?


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> alles fit bei euch?



Jop bin grad so Happy das meine neuen Bilder über 200 Views ham was für mich ne extreme Steigerung ist meine letzten Bilder hatten grade mal 30 Views hatten


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

tschpf tschpf Ooooohui! Weisses Pulver tschpf tschpf Ooooohui!


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> tschpf tschpf Ooooohui! Weisses Pulver tschpf tschpf Ooooohui!



Du sollst doch dein Geld sinnvoll anlegen, kauf dir lieber Hundewelpen oder so. -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Du sollst doch dein Geld sinnvoll anlegen, kauf dir lieber Hundewelpen oder so. -.-



tschpf tschpf Ooooohui! Ich glaub ich explodiere tschpf tschpf Ooooohui! tschpf tschpf Ooooohui! tschpf tschpf Ooooohui! tschpf tschpf Ooooohui! tschpf tschpf Ooooohui! tschpf tschpf Ooooohui! tschpf tschpf Ooooohui! tschpf tschpf Ooooohui! tschpf tschpf Ooooohui! tschpf tschpf Ooooohui! tschpf tschpf Ooooohui! tschpf tschpf Ooooohui! tschhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhpppppppppppppppfffffffffffff


----------



## Dominau (23. April 2011)

buddah hat ne line gezogen


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> buddah hat ne line gezogen



tschpf tschpf Ooooohui! Das einzige was ich mal durch meine Nase gezogen habe war Traubenzucker oder Ahoibrause tschpf tschpf Ooooohui!


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Soladra tu was.... *nach Deckung such*


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?




 Nee, Reflox, der pinselt die Teie neich auch an


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

lölölölbuddha ist auf sheen


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> lölölöl



tschpf tschpf Ooooohui!


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Hier ist der Auslöser:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V4wi-iq2a_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Genial das ICE Geräusch

tschpf tschpf Ooooohui!


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

o0


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

jetzt geht mir das net mehr aus dem kopf  tsch tsch ooohui


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Bin Schlafen, bis Morgen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Nacht buddha


----------



## Konov (23. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hier ist der Auslöser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Typ ist ja genial, danke für das Video, den schau ich mir öfter an. 

und gutes Nächtle buddha


----------



## llcool13 (23. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hier ist der Auslöser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super geiles Video. Ich muss zugeben das ich lange nicht mehr so gelacht habe.


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Nachti


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Soladra ist das "Vieh" von deinem Avatar ein Wolf mit Flügeln? Sieht nämlich stark danach aus.^^


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

Irgendwie find ichs Gruselig, das ich auf bestimmte Websites immer Werbe anzeigen bekomme von Sachen, die ich vorher auf Google Amazon gesucht habe <.<.
Heute nach Fahrrad zugebhör gesucht und Plop auf einmal krieg ich Fahrrad Werbebanner


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Irgendwie find ichs Gruselig, das ich auf bestimmte Websites immer Werbe anzeigen bekomme von Sachen, die ich vorher auf Google Amazon gesucht habe <.<.
> Heute nach Fahrrad zugebhör gesucht und Plop auf einmal krieg ich Fahrrad Werbebanner



Entweder göttliche Bestimmung oder Zufall, der Zufall liegt da näher.


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Soladra ist das "Vieh" von deinem Avatar ein Wolf mit Flügeln? Sieht nämlich stark danach aus.^^




jop


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Entweder göttliche Bestimmung oder Zufall, der Zufall liegt da näher.



Denke eher das da ganz krass Chroniken gespeichert und weitergeben werden.

Boa nervt mich die Fliege die Sex mit meinem Bildschirm haben will


----------



## Fipsin (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Entweder göttliche Bestimmung oder Zufall, der Zufall liegt da näher.



Nein Spionage, Wenn bei mir Werbung für ebay-Kleinanzeigen gemacht wird sinds zu 90%
Motorroller/Mofas weil ich vor wochen mal umgeschaut habe


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

IS auf facebook auch so  @tonygt in meinem BETT ist ein MAIKÄFER! Die Vieher sind katzig -.-


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Soladra am Ende bleibt dieser Thread wieder an uns hängen^^


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

nope


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Soladra am Ende bleibt dieser Thread wieder an uns hängen^^



Mein Thread.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> IS auf facebook auch so @tonygt in meinem BETT ist ein MAIKÄFER! Die Vieher sind katzig -.-



Bei mir im Ort gibt es so gut wie keine Insekten zur Zeit, genauso gibt es bei uns echt wenig Vögel.

Edit: @ Petersburg: Das ist mein Thread


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

bei mir gibts morgens gegen 5-6 regelrechte vögel konzerte


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Bei mir im Ort gibt es so gut wie keine Insekten zur Zeit, genauso gibt es bei uns echt wenig Vögel.



Hast du sie etwa alle vertrieben


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

*PEtersburg einen Teil des Threads abgeb*


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *PEtersburg einen Teil des Threads abgeb*



*schnüff*


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

*heul*


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

Die Groß Mächte teilen ihr Gebiet unter sich auf ?


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

* Sabito einen Teil des Freds geb*


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Mein Thread.



Ehhh

ich sag mal: Neeee.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ehhh
> 
> ich sag mal: Neeee.



Ich sagte ihm schon, dass es meiner ist!


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich sagte ihm schon, dass es meiner ist!



Rein postmäßig gehört er mir und Grüne Brille. Ergo: Mein Thread.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> * Sabito einen Teil des Freds geb*



Ich danke dir, danke, danke, danke.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. April 2011)

Pff der Thread gehört Razyl und mir! :>


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

rein postmäßig gehört ganz buffed razyl


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

*Razyl einen Teil geb*


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *Razyl einen Teil geb*



Och Mensch, Soladra ist so nett, sie teilt den Thread auf.


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

*brille einen Teil geb*


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> rein postmäßig gehört ganz buffed razyl


Pff wie in Pokemon sind die Top 4 mit Champ an der Macht! xD


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *Razyl einen Teil geb*



Haha, einen Teil. Das alles hier gehört mir. *Brille die Hälfte geb*


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. April 2011)

Fick ja \o/


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha, einen Teil. Das alles hier gehört mir. *Brille die Hälfte geb*



Du wagst es Soladras Entscheidung zu untergraben? *fauch*


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

Der Thread gehört Kruaal der hat ihn gegründet


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

*Razyl ein miniteil klau, die Hälfte Sabito geb und den anderen für Reflox aufheb*


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Du wagst es Soladras Entscheidung zu untergraben? *fauch*



Da sie nur ein kleines Mädchen ist... ja



Soladra schrieb:


> *Razyl ein miniteil klau, die Hälfte Sabito geb und den anderen für Reflox aufheb*



R A U S!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Der Thread gehört Kruaal der hat ihn gegründet


Der Meister wird vom Schüler übertroffen.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *Razyl ein miniteil klau, die Hälfte Sabito geb und den anderen für Reflox aufheb*



ZU viel der Güte.  Reflox hat es verdient.^^


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da sie nur ein kleines Mädchen ist... ja
> 
> 
> 
> R A U S!



Auch Mädchen haben ein Rechte! Und sie bleibt hier!

Edit: Mensch da spammt ihr mal nicht und ich mache doppelpost deswegen. -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Auch Mädchen haben ein Rechte! Und sie bleibt hier!


Ein Rechte haben sie also :>


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

ok *Das Refloxkästchen mitnehm und rausgeh*


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

möp :]


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Auch Mädchen haben ein Rechte! Und sie bleibt hier!



Ja, Frauen haben ein Recht. Wirklich nur eins.


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ein Rechte haben sie also :>



Argh.... Formulierungsfehler sie haben Rechte, mehrere!
@ Soladra: Nein bleib, was soll ich sonst bloss tun?


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2011)

Bin mal pennen 
Nacht euch


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Bin mal pennen
> Nacht euch



nachti


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. April 2011)

Nachti


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

@tonygt: Nacht

*schnüff* nu ist Soladra weg *schnüff*


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

ES IST MEIN THREAD MEEEIIIIIIIIIN THREEAAAD. Soviel dazu.


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Ok, bleib ich da *das Kästchen versteck*


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Petersburg aus.
Juhu Soladra ist zurück *freu* xD


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2011)

Wir machen jetzt den ULTIMATIVEN "Wem gehört der Nachtschwärmer-Thread" Test


Welches ungeheuerliches Video nahm hier im Nachtschwärmer ihren Lauf und wurde von einem Ex User zu Ehren einer Charity Veranstaltung aufgenommen? Um was ging es in dem Video und wie hieß der User?


Soo wer dat weiß dem gehört der NS


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2011)

Aja und wer kann darf dieses UNSÄGLICHE Video hier gerne noch mal posten


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. April 2011)

aaaargh ich weiss, wen du meinst!!! kamui shiro wars und der red nose day^^


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2011)

AND THE WINNER IS



GRÜNE BRILLE .. Herzlichen Glückwunsch dadurch gehen sämtliche Eigentumsrechte des Nachtschwärmer Threads auf Sie über.

Und hier das besagte UNSÄGLICHE Video 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a70Cp4MKh2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

kann jemand sigs?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. April 2011)

Und wieder erweist sich vollkommen unnützes Wissen als nützlich xD \o/


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Der hat bestimmt gemogelt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Der hat bestimmt gemogelt.


Nö, ich war nur schon zu der Zeit hier aktiv


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2011)

Joa SIgs erstellen könnte ich wieso fragst dropz?


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nö, ich war nur schon zu der Zeit hier aktiv



Bestimmt hast du gemogelt.^^


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2011)

Nö da wir uns damals tierisch lustig  drüber gemacht haben 
Razyl, Brille, LoD, meine Wenigkeit .... wer war denn noch dabei?


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Mein Kästchen findest du nicht. das stück ist für Reflox!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Bestimmt hast du gemogelt.^^


Nope :>
Abgesehen davon frag ich mich, wie man da schummeln kann, weil um das Video zu finden müsste ich mich ja eh an den Namen erinnern. Und wer sich an Kamui erinnert erinnert sich auch an seine 2 schlechten Videos


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Endlich wieder Internet \o/


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nö da wir uns damals tierisch lustig drüber gemacht haben
> Razyl, Brille, LoD, meine Wenigkeit .... wer war denn noch dabei?



Melih?

Der Typ der in Berlin wohnte, türkischer Abstammung war und sein Name wie Satan war... Saytan oder so :X

Manoroth?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nö da wir uns damals tierisch lustig  drüber gemacht haben
> Razyl, Brille, LoD, meine Wenigkeit .... wer war denn noch dabei?


Warn Melih und Chopi da nicht noch dabei?^^


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

An sich wars dann aber unfair, jeder der nicht dabei war, könnte die Frage nicht beantworten und somit nicht die Rechte fürs Ns gewinnen.

Welcome back Reflox.


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

weil ich eig eine neue brauche @dracun


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2011)

genau .. right .. die uch 

so i geh maö pennen morgen gehts früh aus dem bett  

man liest sich


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> An sich wars dann aber unfair, jeder der nicht dabei war, könnte die Frage nicht beantworten und somit nicht die Rechte fürs Ns gewinnen.



Was ja auch nicht der Sinn der Sache ist. Wieso sollte irgendso ein Newcomer die Rechte gewinnen....


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> An sich wars dann aber unfair, jeder der nicht dabei war, könnte die Frage nicht beantworten und somit nicht die Rechte fürs Ns gewinnen.[...]


Die Leute, die nicht dabei waren haben aber auch kein Anrecht auf die Herrschaft :>


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> An sich wars dann aber unfair, jeder der nicht dabei war, könnte die Frage nicht beantworten und somit nicht die Rechte fürs Ns gewinnen.
> 
> Welcom back Reflox.



Als ob es Rechte für den NS gäbe.^^ Glaub Razyl nicht alles


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> An sich wars dann aber unfair, jeder der nicht dabei war, könnte die Frage nicht beantworten und somit nicht die Rechte fürs Ns gewinnen.


Nö wer die Rechte haben will muss sich auch mit dem NS auskennen 
Von der Entstehung bis jetze 

@  DRopz dann schreib mich doch mal via PN was du gerne hättest und ich sehe dann was ich eventuell für dich zaubern könnte


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Als ob es Rechte für den NS gäbe.^^ Glaub Razyl nicht alles



R A U S


----------



## Grushdak (23. April 2011)

Nabend,

gehört des Nachtschwärmer-Thread eigentlich nicht Kruaal? 
Ähm tanzt bei noch jemandem der Titel von Grüne Brille aus der Reihe?

ps. Frohe Ostertage


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Internet \o/




 *freudestrahlen das Kästchen hohl und zu Reflox renn*
Für dich!
*Reflox das Kästchen in die Hnad drück und wieder hinsetzt*


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> R A U S



Tut mir leid, bitte verschon mich!

@Soladra öhm... Danke? o.O


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Als ob es Rechte für den NS gäbe.^^ Glaub Razyl nicht alles


Stimmt die haben die HArdliner hier eh schon seit ewigen Zeiten


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. April 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> [...]
> Ähm tanzt bei noch jemandem der Titel von Grüne Brille aus der Reihe?
> 
> ps. Frohe Ostertage


*meld*
Dachte eig, dass buffed das begrenzt, war dann aber eben auch davon überrascht :>


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> R A U S



Reflox bleibt auch, genauso wie Soladra!
@ Reflox: Nimm das Kästchen von Soladra an, da ist ein Stück Fred für dich drin.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Was mich sowieso verwundert, die meisten von den ersten Schwärmern, sind in der Versenkung verschwunden.


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

Razyl biste der just gaming razyl?^^


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2011)

Brille tanz immer asu der Reihe .. wuahahahahaha was für ein wortspiel


----------



## Grushdak (23. April 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dachte eig, dass buffed das begrenzt,...


Das dachte ich auch - nur Du scheinst keine Linien zu kennen.^^
Meine Gläser tanzen eher aus der Fassung.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Reflox bleibt auch, genauso wie Soladra!
> @ Reflox: Nimm das Kästchen von Soladra an, da ist ein Stück Fred für dich drin.



Ich mag Fred nicht, ich mag lieber George.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bcYppAs6ZdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was mich sowieso verwundert, die meisten von den ersten Schwärmern, sind in der Versenkung verschwunden.



Ich bin immer noch da. Das reicht vollkommen. Und naja... verwunderlich ist das nicht, dass die weg sind...


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2011)

Joa mir fehlen viele 

chopi, LoD, *snief* ach verdammt es fehlen so viele


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Razyl biste der just gaming razyl?^^



War.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch da. Das reicht vollkommen. Und naja... verwunderlich ist das nicht, dass die weg sind...



Ich wusste es! Du warst das! Du hast die Schwärmerpioniere verschwinden lassen. Damit du den Titel des Schwärmergottes erreichst!


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2011)

so jetzt aber Gute Nacht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2TS-W5woDcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (23. April 2011)

Wundert mich überhaupt, daß Du Razyl, noch da bist.
Dabei hattest Du mit 20k doch so nen Kracher von Abgesang prophezeit.  

Gn8 Dracun


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> War.



wieso nicht mehr?


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wundert mich überhaupt, daß Du Razyl, noch da bist.
> Dabei hattest Du mit 20k doch so nen Kracher von Abgesang prophezeit.



Vielleicht kommt der ja noch....


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> so jetzt aber Gute Nacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, oh, déjà vu


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> wieso nicht mehr?



Interna, die hier keinem was angehen


----------



## Grushdak (23. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt der ja noch....


Glaube eher nicht, daß ich daß noch erleben werde.
Wenn dann schon als Rentner.^^


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Interna, die hier keinem was angehen



ok


----------



## Grushdak (23. April 2011)

Könntet Ihr nicht mal ansagen, in welchem Takt Ihr schreibt?
Dann kann ich Reload Every dementsprechend einstellen.^^


----------



## H2OTest (23. April 2011)

so huhu back from the osterfeuer


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> so huhu back from the osterfeuer



wars gut? ich hab keine guten erfahrungen mit osternfeuern


----------



## Grushdak (23. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> so huhu back from the osterfeuer


Und ... hast Dich selber schon durchgelüftet?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. April 2011)

So, ich wollte es ja eigentlich nicht einsetzen, aber ich muss anscheinend.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kiVYjRbZMe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nun gehört der Thread mi....
ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNOTOAD!


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> so huhu back from the osterfeuer



Bah Os´terfeuer bei uns wurde das Verboten, weil jemand, der sien Haus neben den Platz gebaut hat, wo das immer war, geklagt hatte. -.-


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich mag Fred nicht, ich mag lieber George.




 *mit der Unterlippe zitter*
Aber...aber...
*Heulanfall³³*


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *mit der Unterlippe zitter*
> Aber...aber...
> *Heulanfall³³*



*Soladra tröst* Reflox das war nicht nett *Reflox böse anguck*


----------



## H2OTest (23. April 2011)

ahh doch osterfeuer war ganz gut, nur stinkt meine hose jetzt nach pils aber egal

edit: wie findet ihr mein avatar?


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ahh doch osterfeuer war ganz gut, nur stinkt meine hose jetzt nach pils aber egal



Osterfeuer wurde wie gesagt, bei uns im Ort verboten, wiel jemand, der sien Haus neben den Platz gebaut hatte, geklagt hatte, das es immer stinkt und damti gewonnen hat.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> *Soladra tröst* Reflox das war nicht nett *Reflox böse anguck*



Lasst die Psycho Spiele stecken. Ich hab die Klappse tagtäglich um mich


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Lasst die Psycho Spiele stecken. Ich hab die Klappse tagtäglich um mich


Willkommen im Internet


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Willkommen im Internet



!


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Willkommen im Internet



Ich meine das Real Life. Ist schon ein Wunder dass meine Katze nicht gestört herumrennt...


----------



## H2OTest (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Osterfeuer wurde wie gesagt, bei uns im Ort verboten, wiel jemand, der sien Haus neben den Platz gebaut hatte, geklagt hatte, das es immer stinkt und damti gewonnen hat.



das ist doof...


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich meine das Real Life. Ist schon ein Wunder dass meine Katze nicht gestört herumrennt...


"In einer verrückten Welt ist nur ein wahrhaft Geisteskranker irre."


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hab die Klappse tagtäglich um mich




 Ich war bis neulich in der Klapse xD


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich war bis neulich in der Klapse xD



Kommt irgendwie nicht so... überraschend


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

@Soladra: Wenn du mal wieder Amok laufen willst im Thread, lass es mich wissen, habe dann ein "kleines" Geschenk für dich dann.


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> "In einer verrückten Welt ist nur ein wahrhaft Geisteskranker irre."



Ich will auch auf jeden Satz irgendeinen schlauen Spruch wissen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich will auch auf jeden Satz irgendeinen schlauen Spruch wissen.


Auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn.
Keep on pickin'


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn.
> Keep on pickin'







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GutxRvOePUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



v.v


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. April 2011)

Und wo wir jetzt schon von blind und schlauen Sprüchen reden...
Unter euch Blinden bin ich mit meinem einen Auge König \o/


----------



## Grushdak (24. April 2011)

Oo, es sist schon Sonntag ....
Ich verzeiehe mich dann mal zum Matratzenball ...

Gute Nacht Euch


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. April 2011)

Gute Nacht :>


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Oo, es sist schon Sonntag ....
> Ich verzeiehe mich dann mal zum Matratzenball ...
> 
> Gute Nacht Euch



Gute Nacht


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kommt irgendwie nicht so... überraschend




 Ich hab ne Bekannte besucht xD


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Bekannte besucht xD



Jaja^^ Wen lügen wir denn heute an?


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Soladra ich habe hier etwas für dich *mit dem Gechenk ihr vor der Nase rumwedel*


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Bekannte besucht xD


Eine Tyler Durden - like Bekannte?...


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

So i grab my Boombox ... &#9836; &#9835; &#9834; &#305;l&#305;ll|&#818;&#773;&#773;&#9679;&#818;&#773;&#773;|&#818;&#773;&#773;=&#818;&#773;&#773;|&#818;&#773;&#773;&#9679;&#818;&#773;&#773;|ll&#305;l&#305; &#9834;&#65279; &#9835; &#9836;


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Soladra ich habe hier etwas für dich *mit dem Gechenk ihr vor der Nase rumwedel*




 UUiiii , was ist es, was ist es?!

 @Grüne Brille: Hä? 

@Reflox: Witzig -.-


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> UUiiii , was ist es, was ist es?!
> 
> @Grüne Brille: Hä?
> 
> @Reflox: Witzig -.-



Ich weiss, danke


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2011)

Wenn wir kommen gibt es Wodka O ! Wenn wir kommen ...


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> UUiiii , was ist es, was ist es?!
> 
> [...]



*Katana aus der Scheide zieh* Handgeschmiedet, aus Japan importiert und 30 Jahre alt, aber noch sauscharf.^^

Edit: Was man nicht so alles im Keller findet xD


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Gute Nacht :>



Kannst mir nicht mal persönlich im ICQ Nacht sagen :-(


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> *Katana aus der Scheide zieh* Handgeschmiedet, aus Japan importiert und 30 Jahre alt, aber noch sauscharf.^^
> 
> Edit: Was man nicht so alles im Keller findet xD




*das Ding ankuk*
Wooooooooooooho!
*Katana probeschwing und Reflox aus versehen zerschnibbel*
Öhm...Ups?


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> *Katana aus der Scheide zieh* Handgeschmiedet, aus Japan importiert und 30 Jahre alt, aber noch sauscharf.^^
> 
> Edit: Was man nicht so alles im Keller findet xD



Ich hab auch tolle Sachen im Keller. Mehl,Wein,Einmachgläser,Schrauben,Werkzeug,schmutzige Wäsche...


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hab auch tolle Sachen im Keller. Mehl,Wein,Einmachgläser,Schrauben,Werkzeug,schmutzige Wäsche...



Wein? Fehlanzeige bei uns. Mehl? Fehlanzeige bei uns, aber der Rest ist bei uns auch im Keller.


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *das Ding ankuk*
> Wooooooooooooho!
> *Katana probeschwing und Reflox aus versehen zerschnibbel*
> Öhm...Ups?



Ich bin Artzt (nicht) ich kümmer mich um ihn (nicht) !


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich bin Artzt (nicht) ich kümmer mich um ihn (nicht) !



Danke Doktor (nicht)


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Danke, Petersburg


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Bäm *sich selbst ne Ohrfeige geb* Shit "Tagtraum".


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

:O *Schnell das Blut aufwisch und einen Drink vorbereite*
Durchlaucht Thoor beehr uns mit seiner Anwesenheit!
*Reflox unauffällig wegschubbs*


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2011)

Hat jemand Thoor gesagt? *Sense aus dem Schrank hol*


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Thoor? Wo? Hab wieder geträumt, die Hinata Sig ist da nicht hilfreich.^^


----------



## Dropz (24. April 2011)

Exkalibur!!!!!


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Exkalibur!!!!!



Was willst du?


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Thoor hat grad mitgelesen! Ganz sicher! 
*Kerzen fürs düstere Raumklima anzünd und das Licht ausmach*


----------



## Dropz (24. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Was willst du?



ich freue mich grad über exkalibur


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Thoor hat grad mitgelesen! Ganz sicher!
> *Kerzen fürs düstere Raumklima anzünd und das Licht ausmach*



Ganz ehrlich, übertreibs bitte einfach nicht...


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Thoor hat grad mitgelesen! Ganz sicher!
> *Kerzen fürs düstere Raumklima anzünd und das Licht ausmach*



Thoor? THOOR? Der kann was erleben! *Soladra anknurr*
'schuldigung Sola

Edit: Mit dem hab ich noch ein Hühnchen zu rupfen.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, übertreibs bitte einfach nicht...




 Woher willst du wissen, dass ich das wirklich machh? Ich lüg doch eh nur -.- 


@Sabito Warum denn?


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, dass ich das wirklich machh? Ich lüg doch eh nur -.-
> 
> 
> @Sabito Warum denn?



Komm nicht auf die Tour, die zieht bei mir nicht.


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, dass ich das wirklich machh? Ich lüg doch eh nur -.-
> 
> 
> @Sabito Warum denn?



jaja bei Thorr einschleimen, das gilt nicht. Du hast es gewagt seinen Namen zu sagen.


----------



## Dropz (24. April 2011)

lawl? wieso so gereizt?


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Komm nicht auf die Tour, die zieht bei mir nicht.




 Ich meins auch erst,du Holz.

 Bah! Gegeben! 


@Sabito Haste die Memo nicht gekriegt?


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich meins auch erst,du Holz.
> 
> Bah! Gegeben!
> 
> ...



Gegeben? Mit was? Zusammenhangslosen Sätzen?


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @Sabito Haste die Memo nicht gekriegt?



Memo? Nee, da muss ich mal wieder geträumt haben.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Gegeben? Mit was? Zusammenhangslosen Sätzen?




 *sfz* Nicht schon wieder streiten. Ok? Ich mag streiten nicht.

 @Sabito: Wir sind jetzt nett zu Thoor. Dann hat er uns gern. Dann will r nicht, das uns was passiert. Und dannn haben wir nen Imbagroßenbruderausmboxverein.


----------



## Dropz (24. April 2011)

was macht ihr so?


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @Sabito: Wir sind jetzt nett zu Thoor. Dann hat er uns gern. Dann will r nicht, das uns was passiert. Und dannn haben wir nen Imbagroßenbruderausmboxverein.



'schuldigung wenn das für mich gerade keinen Sinn macht, aber mein Hirn hat gerade dicht gemacht, aber ich werde niemas Thoor als Freund anerkenen.


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2011)

So stehen nun alle gegen mich, es haben sich alle auf Thoors seite geschlagen. Solange ich die Gegner noch an den Fingern abzählen kann ist es inordnung


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> So stehen nun alle gegen mich, es haben sich alle auf Thoors seite geschlagen. Solange ich die Gegner noch an den Fingern abzählen kann ist es inordnung



Boah thoor (lol riemt sich) kann mi ma


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Boah thoor (lol riemt sich) kann mi ma



Tobias... Bitte, lass es.


----------



## Dropz (24. April 2011)

ich hoffe meine sig hat nicht einer von euch gemacht^^


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

hmmm.. ok, dann komm ich zu euch um das Team auszugleichen


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich hoffe meine sig hat nicht einer von euch gemacht^^



Ich hasse schon die Typen die auf Devianart alles kopieren und als ihr eigenes reinstellen. Die könnte ich ...


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tobias... Bitte, lass es.



Pscht Reflox, bin zu dicht um was zu merken, brauchst mich nicht mal fragen, was ich vor 30 sek gemacht habe, kp ehrlich.


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> hmmm.. ok, dann komm ich zu euch um das Team auszugleichen



So stehen wir nun gegen Thoor und Reflox?


----------



## Dropz (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hasse schon die Typen die auf Devianart alles kopieren und als ihr eigenes reinstellen. Die könnte ich ...



mache ich doch garnicht oO


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> mache ich doch garnicht oO



Mein ja auch nicht dich.


----------



## Dropz (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mein ja auch nicht dich.



ich fühlte mich schon angegriffen^^ mir hat eig nur google geholfen :<


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich fühlte mich schon angegriffen^^ mir hat eig nur google geholfen :<



Ich stell schon gar nichs mehr rauf. DevianArt Account gelöscht alles. Meine Bilder gehören nurnoch mir, und den Leuten denen ich sie zur Verfügung stelle


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

So ist es. Ich will aber nicht gegen Reflox kämpfen, Ich will Thoor ans Leder


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> So ist es. Ich will aber nicht gegen Reflox kämpfen, Ich will Thoor ans Leder



Müssen wir ja nicht... solange er sich nicht in den weg stellt.


----------



## Dropz (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich stell schon gar nichs mehr rauf. DevianArt Account gelöscht alles. Meine Bilder gehören nurnoch mir, und den Leuten denen ich sie zur Verfügung stelle



bei google ist schon fast deine


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> bei google ist schon fast deine



Ja da sind einige...


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Leute die fremde Arbeit als ihre eigene ausgeben sind... öh... ja.... kp..... die shclimmsten


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Is schon so


----------



## Dropz (24. April 2011)

ich kann das einfach nicht und hab dann bei google nach der passenden größe gesucht :<


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich kann das einfach nicht und hab dann bei google nach der passenden größe gesucht :<



Ich kanns auch nicht. Aber mit den entsprechenden PRogrammen kanns sogar ich


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Ich würde ja meine Bilder selber machen, wäre ich nicht so unkreativ und unbegabt in "kunst"


----------



## Dropz (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich kanns auch nicht. Aber mit den entsprechenden PRogrammen kanns sogar ich



welche denn?


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich würde ja meine Bilder selber machen, wäre ich nicht so unkreativ und unbegabt in "kunst"




 /sign


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Adobe Photoshop und Adobe After Effects. Die nutz ich


----------



## Dropz (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Adobe Photoshop und Adobe After Effects. Die nutz ich



die kosten aber so viel :x


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> die kosten aber so viel :x



Ja... *hüstel*


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Adobe Photoshop und Adobe After Effects. Die nutz ich



Ich bin Unkreativ und Unbegabt, da hilft kein Programm^^


----------



## Dropz (24. April 2011)

ich versuche das morgen mal mit gimp oder frage jemanden  bin mal off bis dann


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Nacht Dropz


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich versuche das morgen mal mit gimp oder frage jemanden  bin mal off bis dann



Gute Nacht


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Nacht Droppy Es ist Dunkel draußen o0


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Ich hau mich dann auch mal in die Falle. Gute Nacht allerseits, oder Guten Morgen, wie auch immer


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Nacht Reflox


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hau mich dann auch mal in die Falle. Gute Nacht allerseits, oder Guten Morgen, wie auch immer




Gute Nacht, Reflox


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Vll übe ich das mit Sig erstellen einfach mal^^


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Vergiss das. Ich habs mal probiert und ich war zu blöd, nen Stern zu machen -.-


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Vergiss das. Ich habs mal probiert und ich war zu blöd, nen Stern zu machen -.-



psst.... ich bekomme das schon hin, aber nicht wenn mein kopf so zu ist, also frühstens morgen und spätestens dienstag werde ich mich mal dadran versuchen


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Viel Spaß


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Danke


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Bin auch mal pennen...Gute Nacht.


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Gute Nacht Sola


----------



## Skatero (24. April 2011)

Hi

Ich weiss die Sig sieht nicht gut aus, aber Excalibur ist einfach die beste Waffe von Soul Eater.

Hier der Song von Excalibur

http://s3.imgimg.de/...b620d977png.png

Irgendwie kann ich das Bild nicht richtig einfügen.


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Guten Abend und willkommen im Nachtschwärmer und ein frohes Ostern.
Heute schaffen wir die 7777 Seiten.^^

Es ist genau 21Uhr.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Guten ABend allerseits! Der Nachtschwärmer ist eröffnet! €dit: Doh zu spät


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

War schneller.. ätsch.^^


----------



## Dominau (24. April 2011)

Sola kann nix


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Bluuuubb o.o


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Na, wie gehts so?


----------



## Edou (24. April 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Sola kann nix


Ich eröffne immer mit nem Wecker.^^


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Sola kann nix



I
C
Q


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Na, wie gehts so?



Joa ganz ordentlich, und selber? ^^


----------



## Noxiel (24. April 2011)

So lala so lala


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> So lala so lala



Hey Nox ^^


----------



## Edou (24. April 2011)

piep, piep, piep.


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

*gähn* so wieder wach^^


----------



## Noxiel (24. April 2011)

Tach. Meine Güte, die Fantastischen Vier sind ja richtige Mädchen.


----------



## Dominau (24. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> I
> C
> Q



Ich schaue fernsehn :<


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Guten Morgen Sabito... 

Na: alle n Haufen Schokohasen bekommen heute? xD


----------



## Edou (24. April 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Tach. Meine Güte, die Fantastischen Vier sind ja richtige Mädchen.



Jessica Alba ist glaub ich der einzige Kerl.


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Tach. Meine Güte, die Fantastischen Vier sind ja richtige Mädchen.



Da ist doch nur eine Frau dabei 



Dominau schrieb:


> Ich schaue fernsehn :<



ICQ


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Pff Schokohasen, esse so ungerne Schokolade.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Ich hab sogar 3 Karamellhasen


----------



## Dominau (24. April 2011)

Schokohase und ne packung Jelly Beans


----------



## Noxiel (24. April 2011)

Uhhh am 19. Mai kommt Fluch der Karibik 4. Fein fein fein.


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Pff Schokohasen wollt keinen, aber ich habe 50€. xD


----------



## Edou (24. April 2011)

Pfui, Ostern! Ach, Geld nehm ich gerne.


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Schokohase und ne packung Jelly Beans



Oooh, Jelly Beans sind toll 




Noxiel schrieb:


> Uhhh am 19. Mai kommt Fluch der Karibik 4. Fein fein fein.



am 28igsten kommt Fast and the Furious 5


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> am 28igsten kommt Fast and the Furious 5



Jaa will sehen.^^


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Wo ist Reflox?


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Offline

Edit: doch nicht


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wo ist Reflox?



Der ist leider nicht da


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Hi Reflox


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

ICh will noch mehr Jummibärschen und Schoko essen, aber mir ist schlecht. Das macht mich traurig.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Der ist leider nicht da




WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOO!!! 

*Feuerwerk und Kekse für alle*


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOO!!!
> 
> *Feuerwerk und Kekse für alle*



... ich glaub ich geh wieder...


----------



## MrBlaki (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Oooh, Jelly Beans sind toll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was echt? wusste ich garnicht, schande über mein Haupt Oo
Gibt es schon einen Trailer?


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> ... ich glaub ich geh wieder...



Uhh... das war hart, mir gegenüber aufjedenfall.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> ... ich glaub ich geh wieder...




Ha sorry wenn n bissl jugendliche VErstärkung bei den ganzen erwachsnen mich aufmuntert...


----------



## Edou (24. April 2011)

langeweile.


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ha sorry wenn n bissl jugendliche VErstärkung bei den ganzen erwachsnen mich aufmuntert...



Erwachsen wer? Ich auf jedenfall (noch) nicht (ganz).


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ha sorry wenn n bissl jugendliche VErstärkung bei den ganzen erwachsnen mich aufmuntert...




Du weisst genau was ich meine.


----------



## Edou (24. April 2011)

UNTERHALTET MICH. :<<<<<


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du weisst genau was ich meine.




u weißts chon, dass das n Scherz war, oder? xD Schieb mal ne ruhige Kugel, okay?^^


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> UNTERHALTET MICH. :<<<<<







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44Y-_JAjAwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



?


----------



## Edou (24. April 2011)

\o/


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Das Video ist seltsam o0


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Was echt? wusste ich garnicht, schande über mein Haupt Oo
> Gibt es schon einen Trailer?



Jap...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_gYh_Jb780I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

@ Soladra: Das ist geschnitten, dass merkt man.^^


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Wenn wiur schon beim Thema baldige Kinofilme sind: Die neue deutsche Stimme von Jack Sparrow is scheiße-.-


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wenn wiur schon beim Thema baldige Kinofilme sind: Die neue deutsche Stimme von Jack Sparrow is scheiße-.-



Word!

Also naja.. Eigentlich is sie o.k... Aber die alte Synchrostimme war viel "crazier" und viel piratenmässiger... :<

//bzw: die meisten finden sie blöde, weil alle an die alte Stimme gewohnt waren. Aber naja...


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Guten Tag

Ich fühl mich zum kotzen.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Word!
> 
> Also naja.. Eigentlich is sie o.k... Aber die alte Synchrostimme war viel "crazier" und viel piratenmässiger... :<




 Stimmt schon. Die neue is viel zu ernst. Bei der alten Klingts iwie so, als würde Jack das nur als SPiel sehen xD


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> 
> Ich fühl mich zum kotzen.



Wenigstens bin ich nicht allein.


----------



## Edou (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> 
> Ich fühl mich zum kotzen.



Ab ins Bett.


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> 
> Ich fühl mich zum kotzen.



Dann ist ja alles gut.^^


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

@Thoor das tut vermutlich jeder hier, der sich überfressen hat xD


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> @Thoor das tut vermutlich jeder hier, der sich überfressen hat xD



Ich habe heute shcon fast gehungert.^^


----------



## Edou (24. April 2011)

I <3 Helloween, I <3 Fozzy.


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wenn wiur schon beim Thema baldige Kinofilme sind: Die neue deutsche Stimme von Jack Sparrow is scheiße-.-



Die ist nur für den Trailer da.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich habe heute shcon fast gehungert.^^




Ist Ostern nicht zum überfressen da? IS wie weihnachten. Da isst man zu viel Braten,an Ostern isst man zu viel Süßes. Und alle in der Familie sind froh und glücklich und so. is doch cool ^^


----------



## Dominau (24. April 2011)

Jelly Beans sind fast leer 
Und dabei wollte ich sie über den abend verteilt essen und nicht alles sofort ..


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die ist nur für den Trailer da.




 Das will ich hoffen, die is nämlich viel zu ernst für nen Anständigen Piraten!


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ist Ostern nicht zum überfressen da? IS wie weihnachten. Da isst man zu viel Braten,an Ostern isst man zu viel Süßes. Und alle in der Familie sind froh und glücklich und so. is doch cool ^^



Ich esse nur in ganz seltenen Fällen Schokolade (nur wnen ich heißhunger auf was süßes habe), sonst gab es nur zum Mittag: Kartoffeln, Blumenkohl und Schnitzel mit Pfeffersoße und ich war nach einem Teller satt.


----------



## Edou (24. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Jelly Beans sind fast leer
> Und dabei wollte ich sie über den abend verteilt essen und nicht alles sofort ..



:<


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich esse nur in ganz seltenen Fällen Schokolade (nur wnen ich heißhunger auf was süßes habe), sonst gab es nur zum Mittag: Kartoffeln, Blumenkohl und Schnitzel mit Pfeffersoße und ich war nach einem Teller satt.




 Ich mag Schokolade auch nicht so, mein Osternest besteht zu 75% Aus Karamell. Und das LIEBE ich!


----------



## Edou (24. April 2011)

So, I´ll G.T.S. See ya, broskis!


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Das will ich hoffen, die is nämlich viel zu ernst für nen Anständigen Piraten!



So hieß es zumindest, als ich das letzte Mal danach gegoogelt habe. :S 

Keine Ahnung wie es zz. aussieht, aber da Teil Vier eh uninteressant ist :X


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Ich hab Fieber, Gliederschmerzen und alles was ich esse schmeckt wie ausgekotzt 

Und ich hab Sehnsucht


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> So hieß es zumindest, als ich das letzte Mal danach gegoogelt habe. :S
> 
> Keine Ahnung wie es zz. aussieht, aber da Teil Vier eh uninteressant ist :X




Jep. Teil 3 War schon schlecht genug. Richtig gut fand ich nur den 1. Teil


----------



## Dominau (24. April 2011)

lol, es gibt ja diese bitburger grillprämien
unter jedem bierdeckel sind entweder 0,100,200,500 oder ein Grill
fürn fass bier braucht man z.b 3000 punkte.
haben uns letzens einen kasten davon gekauft und hatten am ende nur 200 punkte


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> lol, es gibt ja diese bitburger grillprämien



gibt es? :X


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> lol, es gibt ja diese bitburger grillprämien
> unter jedem bierdeckel sind entweder 0,100,200,500 oder ein Grill
> fürn fass bier braucht man z.b 3000 punkte.
> haben uns letzens einen kasten davon gekauft und hatten am ende nur 200 punkte




 Da ist a auch der Sinn dabei. Ihr denkt euch "Das kann doch ned sein" und kauft noch einen Kasten. Und wennd er dann gut ist, fangt ihr an zu sammeln


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Jep. Teil 3 War schon schlecht genug. Richtig gut fand ich nur den 1. Teil



Joa das Stimmt. Die neuen zwei waren zwar auch nicht schlecht, aber der erste ist einfach der einzig wahre.... xD

"Warum ist der Rum ständig alle?!" D:


----------



## Lillyan (24. April 2011)

Die werden sicher nicht pro Kasten ein Fass rausgeben


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Trinke einen Sahneschokopudding^^


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab Fieber, Gliederschmerzen und alles was ich esse schmeckt wie ausgekotzt
> 
> Und ich hab Sehnsucht



Hast du schon ein Aspirin genommen?


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Joa das Stimmt. Die neuen zwei waren zwar auch nicht schlecht, aber der erste ist einfach der einzig wahre.... xD
> 
> "Warum ist der Rum ständig alle?!" D:




Nimm was du kriegen kannst...und gib nichts wieder zurück!


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hast du schon ein Aspirin genommen?



Pretuval + Monster Energy Drink = WIN

oder wie Barney sagen würde: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was für ein schillerndes Vorbild *-*


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nimm was du kriegen kannst...und gib nichts wieder zurück!



Meine Herren, Ihr werdet den Tag nie vergessen, an dem Ihr Captain Jack Sparrow beinah... *fällt Klippe hinunter* xD

@Thoor: Du nimmst dir jetzt eine Aspirin, und trinkst Salbeitee gegen das Fieber, sonst komm ich vorbei und sorge höchstpersönlich dafür!! Ob du willst oder nicht! D:<


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hast du schon ein Aspirin genommen?




Klingt eher nach ner Grippe. Ich würd Hustensaft und Globolis nehmen und für die Sehnsucht nen Becher Eiskrem

 @Auriga__ Ich glaubs nicht, heri kennt sich wer mit Kräutern aus xD


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> @Auriga__ Ich glaubs nicht, heri kennt sich wer mit Kräutern aus xD



Jaaa aber auch nur, weil meine Mum mich dazu gezwungen hatte ne ganze Kanne von dem Zeugs zu süffeln als ich Fieber hatte... -____-''

Aber mein Favo is Kamillen und Schwarztee :3


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Eintrag in das Buch der schlechten Ideen #53213616

- 15" Leichtmetall felgen aus dem Keller 2 Stockwerke hoch schleppen bei Fieber, Erkältung und Gliederschmerzen.

Aber ich liebe die Dinger... der ganze Karton japanisch beschriftet, mit Produktionsdatum und allem drum und dran *-* das macht den Thoor wieder happy Q_Q

Edit: Tee ist für Mädchen, ein Mann genehmigt sich einen Gin, einen Schluck Rum, etwas Whiskey, eine halbe Flasche Wodka und wenns sein muss n Monster Energy. DAS bewegt den Kreislauf anständig! DANN HASCHT FEUER UNTERM AR.... Hintern.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Jaaa aber auch nur, weil meine Mum mich dazu gezwungen hatte ne ganze Kanne von dem Zeugs zu süffeln als ich Fieber hatte... -____-''
> 
> Aber mein Favo is Kamillen und Schwarztee :3




 Zitronengras, Fenchel und Minze... Obwohl, jetzt im Sommer is was mit Gänseblümchen oder Kornblumen und so auch lecker


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Zitronengras, Fenchel und Minze



Mir ist so schon übel, machs nicht noch schlimmer.


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Edit: Tee ist für Mädchen, ein Mann genehmigt sich einen Gin, einen Schluck Rum, etwas Whiskey, eine halbe Flasche Wodka und wenns sein muss n Monster Energy. DAS bewegt den Kreislauf anständig! DANN HASCHT FEUER UNTERM AR.... Hintern.



Niemand hat gesagt dass Tee nur für Mädchen sei. Ausserdem: Alkohol beschädigt die Leber und den Kreislauf regt es nur kurzfristig an. Von dem her nicht zu empfehlen wenn man krank ist. Und wenn du unbedingt Feuer unterm Hintern willst, halt dir ein Feuerzeug darunter. -.-''


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Niemand hat gesagt dass Tee nur für Mädchen sei. Ausserdem: Alkohol beschädigt die Leber und den Kreislauf regt es nur kurzfristig an. Von dem her nicht zu empfehlen wenn man krank ist. Und wenn du unbedingt Feuer unterm Hintern willst, halt dir ein Feuerzeug darunter. -.-''



Alkohol macht die Brine hohl, ist die Birne hohl hats mehr Platz für Alkohol gell... (Freitag Nachmittag *hust*) 

das mit dem Feuerzeug ist Eintrag #15212 im Buch der schlechten Ideen weil Feuerzeug + Pupsen = Feuer IM Po... und das nix gut D:


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Niemand hat gesagt dass Tee nur für Mädchen sei. Ausserdem: Alkohol beschädigt die Leber und den Kreislauf regt es nur kurzfristig an. Von dem her nicht zu empfehlen wenn man krank ist. Und wenn du unbedingt Feuer unterm Hintern willst, halt dir ein Feuerzeug darunter. -.-''



Jop, bevor ich auf die Idee komme Alk zu trinken, wenn ich krank bin, trinke ich auch lieber Tee, am liebsten ein Misch aus Kamille und Pfefferminze.^^

Edit: Meine Frisur sitzt scheiße. -.-


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mir ist so schon übel, machs nicht noch schlimmer.



Ein Glas Jack Daniels hilft auch meist. 

Wenns dann wirklich schlimm wird, muss auch mal ein Irish Coffee eingenommen werden.


----------



## Dominau (24. April 2011)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Die werden sicher nicht pro Kasten ein Fass rausgeben




sollten sie mal machen..


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Und wenn du unbedingt Feuer unterm Hintern willst, halt dir ein Feuerzeug darunter. -.-''




 This xDMAde my Day


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> This xDMAde my Day



Jaaaa ist doch so D:
Er soll sich nicht so überfordern wenn er schon so angeschlagen ist... Q_Q


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Jaaaa ist doch so D:
> Er soll sich nicht so überfordern wenn er schon so angeschlagen ist... Q_Q




 Er ist n Mann, vergiss das nicht. xD


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2011)

Ach Thoor is doch keine Memme  EN Liter Wodka pur und die Viren nehmen freiwillig reis aus 

Gut alles andere nehmen die auch mit beim raus gehen


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

huhu Dracun. Wie gehts deinem Sohn?^^


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ach Thoor is doch keine Memme  EN Liter Wodka pur und die Viren nehmen freiwillig reis aus
> 
> Gut alles andere nehmen die auch mit beim raus gehen



Ein Liter für mh, 3 Liter für die Viren 

Ich bin ein Kosak vom Don, ich kann essen (und bechern) für die ganze Garnison *sing*


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2011)

Ach dem kleinen Kerl geht es gut war heut den ganzen Tag bei Oma und der ist groggy und pennt den schlaf der gerechten und ausgepowerten 

Aporppo Birne hohl

Wo früher meine Leber war, ist heute eine Minibar


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ein Liter für mh, 3 Liter für die Viren
> 
> Ich bin ein Kosak vom Don, ich kann essen (und bechern) für die ganze Garnison *sing*




Dann pass besser auf, dass keine Funken in deine Nähe kommen, sonst machts WUSCH und wir sind nen Gott los.

 @Dracun Niedlich XD


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Edit: Tee ist für Mädchen, ein Mann genehmigt sich einen Gin, einen Schluck Rum, etwas Whiskey, eine halbe Flasche Wodka und wenns sein muss n Monster Energy. DAS bewegt den Kreislauf anständig! DANN HASCHT FEUER UNTERM AR.... Hintern.



Als Gentleman trinkt man jedoch Tee.


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2011)

Hey Noxilein .. wie geht es


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Als Gentleman trinkt man jedoch Tee.




 Zumindest einer, der Noch die Englische Höflichkeitsformel kennt.


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dann pass besser auf, dass keine Funken in deine Nähe kommen, sonst machts WUSCH und wir sind nen Gott los.



Funken können einem Gott nichts anhaben.... 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BgK3m3KzLQ[/youtube]

meine Autobiografie... ab nächster Woche im Kino T.T


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dann pass besser auf, dass keine Funken in deine Nähe kommen, sonst machts WUSCH und wir sind nen Gott los.
> 
> @Dracun Niedlich XD


Hm... eher unwahrscheinlich, ausser er schüttet die 3 Liter auf dne Boden und wirft ein Streichholz rein.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Funken können einem Gott nichts anhaben....
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8BgK3m3KzLQ[/youtube]
> 
> meine Autobiografie... ab nächster Woche im Kino T.T




 Wenn um dich rum ne Wolke aus Alkoholatomen Schwirrt, schon.


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Funken können einem Gott nichts anhaben....
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8BgK3m3KzLQ[/youtube]
> 
> meine Autobiografie... ab nächster Woche im Kino T.T



Das Vid ist spiegelverkehrt^^ Yam Shit xD


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Die FEstung sieht mir zu arg neumodisch aus. Nix für mich


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Das Vid ist spiegelverkehrt^^ Yam Shit xD



"READ DESCRIPTION"

Aber Thor ist mal so epic D:


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> "READ DESCRIPTION"
> 
> Aber Thor ist mal so epic D:




Der gott? Und wie. Der Film? Mal schaun.


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Der gott? Und wie. Der Film? Mal schaun.



Sowie als auch.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sowie als auch.




Ich wär von dem Film begeistert, wenn er so mittelalterlich angehauch wäre. ber so Neumodisch ...naja, ich bin skeptisch


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich wär von dem Film begeistert, wenn er so mittelalterlich angehauch wäre. ber so Neumodisch ...naja, ich bin skeptisch



Das find ich eben toll... ein moderner Thor der mit dem Hammer austeilt... D:


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich wär von dem Film begeistert, wenn er so mittelalterlich angehauch wäre. ber so Neumodisch ...naja, ich bin skeptisch



Man soll für alle neuen Perspektiven offen bleiben, warum nicht ein Film mit Göttern/einem Gott, der neumodisch ist?


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2011)

Ist das nicht der Film zu diesem Thor Comic den es mal gab? Zumindest glaub ich, dass es ihn gab. 

&#8364;: Epic Fail, ich meine natürlich Thor mit 1 o


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das find ich eben toll... ein moderner Thor der mit dem Hammer austeilt... D:



Und überhaupt, es ist Thor. Wenn der bei Frauentausch mitmachen würde, wäre selbst diese Sendung episch. 

Man, ich schreib wegen dir Thor jetzt immer mit oo


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Man soll für alle neuen Perspektiven offen bleiben, warum nicht ein Film mit Göttern/einem Gott, der neumodisch ist?



Eben, das ist ja das spezielle. Eine Reinkarnation eines antiken Gottes, der in der heutigen Gegenwart lebt. Sowas mögen die meisten Leute. (Ich z.B. auch xD)
Ist halt mal was Neues


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und überhaupt, es ist Thoor. Wemm der bei Frauentausch mitmachen würde, wäre selbst diese Sendung episch.



Ich bin ja geschmeichelt das ihr meinen Username bevorzugt (gehört sich auch so IHR MADEN IHR!) aber der Gott aus der nordischen Mythologie wird Thor genannt, ich habe mir aus purer Eloquenz und geistiger Überlegenheit (sowie auch körperlicher Überlegenheit) ein zusätzliches "O" hinzugefüht. Wie mit der Mayonnaise: "Macht aus Gutem das Beste" D:


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich bin ja geschmeichelt das ihr meinen Username bevorzugt (gehört sich auch so IHR MADEN IHR!) aber der Gott aus der nordischen Mythologie wird Thor genannt, ich habe mir aus purer Eloquenz und geistiger Überlegenheit (sowie auch körperlicher Überlegenheit) ein zusätzliches "O" hinzugefüht. Wie mit der Mayonnaise: "Macht aus Gutem das Beste" D:



Du solltest dich echt unbenennen, sonst schreibe ich vortan immer Thoor. 

Edit: Na klar wenn ich Thoor schreiben will, schreibe ich Thor.


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Ich will Soul eater sehen, habe mir bei Youtube (shit von video zu video gespringe, und dann manchmal nicht komplett -.-) ein paar Folgen angesehn und es gefällt mir aber ich bräuchte i-was, wo ich die Folgen an einem Stück sehen kann. -.-


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Ich hab ja nix dagegen. Ich habs aber hgalt noch nicht gesehen und bin nur ein bisschen Skeptisch. Ich werd trotzdem Im Kino auf den Roten Sessel sitzen und mit Den Film mit Popcorn und Cola reinziehen, so isses ja nun nicht, ne? xD


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du solltest dich echt unbenennen, sonst schreibe ich vortan immer Thor.



Vortan schreibt man mit F.

Nichtsnutziger Diener.

Immerhin blutet dein Bauch meinen Diamantboden nichtmehr voll.

Hier lern mal etwas (man soll sich ja um die Angestellten und Untergebenen kümmern)

*wirft die neue deutsche Rechtschreibung zu*


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich will Soul eater sehen, habe mir bei Youtube (shit von video zu video gespringe, und dann manchmal nicht komplett -.-) ein paar Folgen angesehn und es gefällt mir aber ich bräuchte i-was, wo ich die Folgen an einem Stück sehen kann. -.-




http://www.anime-loads.org/home da gibts so ziemlichg alles xD


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich will Soul eater sehen, habe mir bei Youtube (shit von video zu video gespringe, und dann manchmal nicht komplett -.-) ein paar Folgen angesehn und es gefällt mir aber ich bräuchte i-was, wo ich die Folgen an einem Stück sehen kann. -.-



Myvideo ... Da sind alle Folgen drauf 



Soladra schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nix dagegen. Ich habs aber hgalt noch nicht gesehen und bin nur ein bisschen Skeptisch. Ich werd trotzdem Im Kino auf den Roten Sessel sitzen und mit Den Film mit Popcorn und Cola reinziehen, so isses ja nun nicht, ne? xD



Cola+Popcorn+gute Gesellschaft = Film 100mal besser :3


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Vortan schreibt man mit F.
> 
> Nichtsnutziger Diener.
> 
> ...



Ich sollte echt pennen gehen. Ich denke mir "fortan schreibt man nicht mit v!" Und was schreibe ich wieder? vortan.


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2011)

Köln verloren -.-

New Yorker haben gewonnen!


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Köln verloren -.-
> 
> New Yorker haben gewonnen!



Der König ist tot, es lebe der König.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Cola+Popcorn+gute Gesellschaft = Film 100mal besser :3




 This^^


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Myvideo ... Da sind alle Folgen drauf
> 
> 
> 
> Cola+Popcorn+gute Gesellschaft = Film 100mal besser :3



-.- Ich hab dir Popcorn gemacht, ist der Film jetzt 33, Periode 3 Mal besser Q_Q


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Der König ist tot, es lebe der König.



also nicht das du denkst das ich für köln bin - ich bin nur anti-wolfsburg


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> also nicht das du denkst das ich für köln bin - ich bin nur anti-wolfsburg



VW Golf R32? Q_Q


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Schade nur, dass man bei uns am liebesten alle im Kino massakrieren möchte.

Die meisten reden über ihre Beziehungskiste, in Lautstärke 18. Da raste ich fast aus.


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> -.- Ich hab dir Popcorn gemacht, ist der Film jetzt 33, Periode 3 Mal besser Q_Q



Die gute Gesellschaft war in diesem Fall so gut, dass es die Wirkung von Popcorn+Cola gleich abgedeckt hat :3
Daher... xD


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> -.- Ich hab dir Popcorn gemacht, ist der Film jetzt 33, Periode 3 Mal besser Q_Q




 Was zu trinken: Ned schlecht
Was zu knabbern: Ausgezeichnet
Gesellschaft: JÖÖÖÖÖÖÖH!!


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Was zu trinken: Ned schlecht
> Was zu knabbern: Ausgezeichnet
> Gesellschaft: JÖÖÖÖÖÖÖH!!



Neidisch? D: Komm mal her dann kriegste auch was... *-*

AAAAAAAH da kommt auriga, reeeenn

Und jetzt werde ich RL gelyncht, danke dafür -_-

Und das an meinem Geburtstag (nicht) dabei hab ich heute mein rosa plüschhäschen wieder gefunden (nicht)


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Was zu trinken: Ned schlecht
> Was zu knabbern: Ausgezeichnet
> Gesellschaft: JÖÖÖÖÖÖÖH!!



Kommt drauf an was für eine Gesellschaft.


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2011)

ich kann Thoors Gedankengang heute nich folgen


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich kann Thoors Gedankengang heute nich folgen



Da bist du nicht der einzige


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Neidisch? D: Komm mal her dann kriegste auch was... *-*
> 
> AAAAAAAH da kommt auriga, reeeenn
> 
> ...



Thoor ist aber meins... Q_Q
Er mag mich nichtmehr... Q______Q
*traurig und enttäuscht weglauf und nicht umkehr*


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Da bist du nicht der einzige



na dann bin ich zufriefen.

Die Lions haben gewonnen!


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass man bei uns am liebesten alle im Kino massakrieren möchte.
> 
> Die meisten reden über ihre Beziehungskiste, in Lautstärke 18. Da raste ich fast aus.




 GEh in irgendnen Übelsten Horrorfilm, und sag in ner überlsten Splatterszene übelst laut "Lecker". Am Besten in deiner Arthistimme. Dann isses still xD 


NOIN bleib da Auriga!


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Thoor ist aber meins... Q_Q
> Er mag mich nichtmehr... Q______Q
> *traurig und enttäuscht weglauf und nicht umkehr*



Nein NEEEEEEEEIN NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN

Ich pack dich und lass dich nichtmehr los Q_Q

BTW Razyl, wie ist Homefront so D:


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Thoor ist aber meins... Q_Q
> Er mag mich nichtmehr... Q______Q
> *traurig und enttäuscht weglauf und nicht umkehr*



Auriga komm wieder *versuch Auriga zu trösten*


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nein NEEEEEEEEIN NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN
> 
> Ich pack dich und lass dich nichtmehr los Q_Q
> 
> BTW Razyl, wie ist Homefront so D:



Ich kann dir sagen wie Homefront ist.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YOE9kiXPvBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jizz in my pants!


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> NOIN bleib da Auriga!






Thoor schrieb:


> Nein NEEEEEEEEIN NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN
> 
> Ich pack dich und lass dich nichtmehr los Q_Q






Sabito schrieb:


> Auriga komm wieder *versuch Auriga zu trösten*



Aber aber aber aber aber aber aber aber aber..... Q_Q


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Auriga komm wieder *versuch Auriga zu trösten*



Fass sie an und dir fehlen nicht nur 4 Gliedmassen sondern du selbst fehlst beim Frühstück...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gZ6-6RbSEg[/youtube]


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Aber aber aber aber aber aber aber aber aber..... Q_Q




*tröstknuddel* 
 Nehms doch nicht so ernst wenn die Männer irgednwas sagen... 

Oh Wait.. Hab ich was verpasst? Seid ihr zusammen oder was? xD


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *tröstknuddel*
> Nehms doch nicht so ernst wenn die Männer irgednwas sagen...



Ihr seid so fies, nur weil ich jetzt nicht zu ihr fahren kann Q_Q

Ihr macht alles kaputt

*wegrenn*


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Fass sie an und dir fehlen nicht nur 4 Gliedmassen sondern du selbst fehlst beim Frühstück...



Aber aber aber aber... D:


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Das müsste man in die Buffed Regeln tun.

Spreche niemals Auriga direkt an, sonst droht dir die Todesstrafe. Von Thoor!


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Aber aber aber aber... D:



Er ist weggerannt, ich mach hier nur sauber...

*Besen schwing*


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2011)

Egal was Thoor hatte ich will das Zeug auch


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

*Auriga an der Schulter anfass*


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Aber aber aber aber... D:



Psst... ruhig, ich lasse doch nicht zu, dass der hier bei mir zuhaue vorbei schaut und mich ins Grab befördert.


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Egal was Thoor hatte ich will das Zeug auch






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt zeig das du ein Mann bist


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2011)

dann nehm ich lieber das 


Edit bild auf hinweis von Soladra rausgenommen


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> dann nehm ich lieber das
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dir ist schon klar, dass du dafür Ärger bekommen kannst?


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> dann nehm ich lieber das



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE0cSERLT0U[/youtube]

lehrreiches Lied.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Drogen sind nicht witzig


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2011)

hmm okay ... wenn du so nett wärst und dein zitat dann noch umzueditiern


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Drogen sind nicht witzig



würde ich zu 100% mit meinem Thoor Hammer unterschreiben.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> würde ich zu 100% mit meinem Thoor Hammer unterschreiben.




Okay, einen mit Hirn ham wir. Noch jemand?


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Drogen sind nicht witzig



Stimmt ... Und meine beste Schulkameradin ist grade dabei auf die falsche Spur zu kommen... =/


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Stimmt ... Und meine beste Schulkameradin ist grade dabei auf die falsche Spur zu kommen... =/




 Bei uns in der Klasse gehen hinter der Turnhalle die Tüten rum und auf den PArtys gibts angeblich schon Tickets. Ganz schönheftig, ne?


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Okay, einen mit Hirn ham wir. Noch jemand?



Ic bin noch da.^^ Selbst Alk ist schon schlimm genug, aber gegen den kann man nichts machen.


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Klasse gehen hinter der Turnhalle die Tüten rum und auf den PArtys gibts angeblich schon Tickets.



Meine Schule ist im ganzen Land für die vielen Kiffer bekannt o_o''


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Meine Schule ist im ganzen Land für die vielen Kiffer bekannt o_o''



Die Realschule bei mir im Ort war mal im Fernsehen wegen dem Drogenkonsum da. -.-


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Meine Schule ist im ganzen Land für die vielen Kiffer bekannt o_o''



Kiffen selbst finde ich ganz witzig (gut ist nicht mein Ding, hirnlos, teuer und sinnlos aber immerhin hast du was davon...) das Problem ist das du von Gras so schnell bei Heroin oder ähnlichem landest das du es gar nicht merkst... n Kumpel wurde letztens in der Disco von ner Freundin angequatscht ob er nicht auch n bisschen LSD möchte... Ihr könnte sagen was ihr wollt, 1x Drogen nehmen, auch wenns nur eine Spritze, Line, Pille oder whatever ist zerstört dein ganzes Leben... das ist nicht wie rauchen wo du einmal eine rauchst und dann nie wieder... und wenn du drogensüchtig bist, bist du so gut wie tot. 

Justmy2cents


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Meine Schule ist im ganzen Land für die vielen Kiffer bekannt o_o''




Ich bin vermutlich die ienzige in meinem Jahrgang ,die noch nicht gekifft hat. Ich bin in der 8. Is das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Okay, einen mit Hirn ham wir. Noch jemand?



*Hand heb*


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Drogen sind lustig. Naja eher die armseligen Würstchen die es nehmen müssen.  Vor ner Woche hat sich so ein Typ auf ne Runde Russisch Roulette eingelassen. Und verloren. =/


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kiffen selbst finde ich ganz witzig (gut ist nicht mein Ding, hirnlos, teuer und sinnlos aber immerhin hast du was davon...) das Problem ist das du von Gras so schnell bei Heroin oder ähnlichem landest das du es gar nicht merkst... n Kumpel wurde letztens in der Disco von ner Freundin angequatscht ob er nicht auch n bisschen LSD möchte... Ihr könnte sagen was ihr wollt, 1x Drogen nehmen, auch wenns nur eine Spritze, Line, Pille oder whatever ist zerstört dein ganzes Leben... das ist nicht wie rauchen wo du einmal eine rauchst und dann nie wieder... und wenn du drogensüchtig bist, bist du so gut wie tot.
> 
> Justmy2cents




 So schauts aus. Wie haben bei uns in der Klinik einen, der auf nem LSD-Tripp hängengeblieben ist. der kommt da nicht mehr runter. Sowas find ich traurig.


@Reflox: WIE BITTE?


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Drogen sind lustig. Naja eher die armseligen Würstchen die es nehmen müssen. Vor ner Woche hat sich so ein Typ auf ne Runde Russisch Roulette eingelassen. Und verloren. =/



Ganz meiner Meinung... Ich kanns verstehen wenn man aus schweren sozialen Gründen drogenabhängig wird um dem Alltag zu entfliehen, aber ich kann all die "Stars" nicht leiden die aus purer Langeweile Drogen nehmen... und was ich noch weniger leiden kann sind Abhängige die behaupten sie habens im Griff und machens gern... einfach nur eine Befriedigung der Sucht, körperlich und psychisch.


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2011)

Also bei uns ist das nicht so, zumindestens weiß ich davon nix und drogen hab ich auch noch keine genommen ...


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2011)

Hey komisch Thoor ich hab früher gekifft und das .. woow ganz schön holla die waldfee.. aber hab nie wat anderes angepackt, gut hab mal speed probiert aber nee war dann doch net mein ding (habs nur geschmissen net gezogen)

und heute habe ich einen gesunden sohn, rauche keine ziggis mehr und kiffen war auch kein akt mit aufzuhören.. du siehst also es geht 

Und bei mir war der Joint am ende so die letzten 3-4 jahre mehr dat Feierabendbier .. also ..  

Wenn man die Genußmittel in Maßen nimmt und net in Massen dann ist das okay .. WENN MAN VOlljährig ist und weiß was man tut


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich bin vermutlich die ienzige in meinem Jahrgang ,die noch nicht gekifft hat. Ich bin in der 8. Is das bei euch auch so?



Ich hab in meinen ganzen Leben noch nie gekifft - wozu auch? Bringt mir keine Vorteile....


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> So schauts aus. Wie haben bei uns in der Klinik einen, der auf nem LSD-Tripp hängengeblieben ist. der kommt da nicht mehr runter. Sowas find ich traurig.
> 
> 
> @Reflox: WIE BITTE?


Ja, in ner Hafenkneipe. Kam nie an die Öffentlichkeit, wurde alles schön vertuscht.


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hey komisch Thoor ich hab früher gekifft und das .. woow ganz schön holla die waldfee.. aber hab nie wat anderes angepackt, gut hab mal speed probiert aber nee war dann doch net mein ding (habs nur geschmissen net gezogen)
> 
> und heute habe ich einen gesunden sohn, rauche keine ziggis mehr und kiffen war auch kein akt mit aufzuhören.. du siehst also es geht
> 
> ...



Leider sind die meisten "kiffer" nicht so stark, meist jugendliche die was erleben wollen und die dann auch unter Gruppenzwang zu anderen Dingen nicht nein sagen können.
Wenn du dir ab und an mal einen genehmigst ist das deine Sache, es ist einfach wie mit allem: Du musst es kontrollieren, und bei solchen Dingen kann es äusserst, äusserst schnell aus der Bahn geraten ("Nur noch den jetzt", "Morgen hör ich auf", "Hab ja erst 1x heute") etc...


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ja, in ner Hafenkneipe. Kam nie an die Öffentlichkeit, wurde alles schön vertuscht.




Gibts nicht irgendwo ne Inetmeldung? Foreneinträge? Blogs? Woher weißte das?


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ja, in ner Hafenkneipe. Kam nie an die Öffentlichkeit, wurde alles schön vertuscht.



...Einfach krank...


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Gibts nicht irgendwo ne Inetmeldung? Foreneinträge? Blogs? Woher weißte das?


Da gibt's nichts. Und ich kenn den Wirt. Der hat mir das erzählt. Der Raum, indem sie gespielt haben, ist auch noch unzugänglich.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Da gibt's nichts. Und ich kenn den Wirt. Der hat mir das erzählt. Der Raum, indem sie gespielt haben, ist auch noch unzugänglich.




Wie bescheuert muss man eigentlich sein?Klingt zwar jetzt hart aber wer mit dem Tod Karten spielt muss sich nicht wundern wenn er verliert. Ich hab mit so Leuten kein Mitleid. Selber schuld sag ich da.


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2011)

Also während meiner "guten alten Zeit" habe ich viele Typen kennen gelernt, auch ziemlich kaputte , und unsere damalige Clique hat nur gekifft. Irgendwann kam mal einer mit Speed an und da habe ich es mal probiert und war zwar .. woow die ganze Nacht durch gehend Party zu machen, aber der Shutdown dann .. übelst sach ich dir. 
Von da an  nur mein Joint und ab und mal die Pfeife. In der Truppe hatten wir auch einen der war auf härteren Sachen(war auch en paar Jahre älter als wir) aber der hat des nie bei uns gemacht und hat uns auch nie wat angeboten. Im Gegenteil als mal en Kollege von nem Kollegen, der dabei war, gefragt hatte ob er auch mal probieren dürfte, da gab es so en Mörder Einlauf von ihm das uns allen Hören & Sehen vergangen ist. Der hat den Typen rund gemacht wie ein Busklenker. 
Das fand ich damals so genial (heute immer noch) das ich en Heiden Respekt vor ihm hatte(mit Respekt meine ich Hochachtung und keine Angst ). Trotz seiner harten Sucht soviel Courage zu besitzen und uns allen eindringlichst davor zu warnen so ne Scheiße jemals zu nehmen war klasse.
Wie gesagt net alle Kiffer sind so geistliche Weicheier (vielleicht die heutige Generation keine Ahnung, bin ja wat älter ), aber zu meiner zeit waren wir eigentlich nur Kiffer und blieben Kiffer.

War ne geile Zeit damals 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F70OqbivLXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hach herrlich .. aber heute brauch ich das net mehr... hab Dezember 2006 mit dem Rauchen aufgehört und mit dem Kiffen auch irgendwann 2006 zumindest vor dem Kippen  Und das alles ohne Probleme, keine Entzugserscheinungen etc einfach von heut auf morgen .. nix mehr 

Meine neue Droge heißt Dracun´s Sohn


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2011)

So Themenwechsel, kennt wer American Football?


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> So Themenwechsel, kennt wer American Football?




Ich...nicht


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CsxvXblLkLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*snief*

Kennen ja ...Interesse nöö


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2011)

warum denn nicht ist doch ein toller sport


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

oh...Frohe Ostern euch übrigens. Und der Sport ist nicht Toll, wenn du n Mädchen bist


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Die Musik ist einfach legendary *-*

Böhse Onkelz die beste deutsche Band aller zeiten Q_Q


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Nope kenne kein Amerikanisches Fußball.

Noch 6 Seiten.


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Meine neue Droge heißt Dracun´s Sohn



VERBIETET SIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Kennen ja ...Interesse nöö


Same here

Onkelz <3


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2011)

hmm meine droge ist sport


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2011)

Jup Thoor ... ziemlich gut abgefeiert auf Onkelz Mukke damals .... 
Und nö H2OTest .. interessiert mich net, dafür gefällt mir Baseball


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm meine droge ist sport




Kendo!\m/


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2011)

Baseball ist cool, hab ich schonmal live gesehen bei den seattle Mariners

Kontackt Football!


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> VERBIETET SIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Zum Glück ist sie Beim Aufheben gebunden und daher Legendary Epic 

Bzw EINZIGARTIG  Aber ich denke bei anderen Vätern heißt sie anders


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Baseball ist cool, hab ich schonmal live gesehen bei den seattle Mariners
> 
> Kontackt Football!




Ich kann Sport nur was abgewinnen, wenn ich mitmacen darf. Sportshows , Fußballspiele und Co öden mich an


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> oh...Frohe Ostern euch übrigens. Und der Sport ist nicht Toll, wenn du n Mädchen bist



Rugby ist toll... Und das kann man sehr wohl auch als Mädl machen! xD
Ich finde Sport is nur witzig wenn man auch ein bisschen ran darf... 
Nich dass wegen jedem Körperkontakt abgepfiffen wird...
..... Handball ftw~


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2011)

Soo.... sexy Krankenschwester Auriga_ hat mich ins Bett gezwungen... Q_Q

Besten Dank dafür :-*

Am Dienstag gibts das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passend für Fast Five am Freitag 

Nacht ihr lieben Leute... frohe Ostern noch...


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2011)

Habs mal in ner AG in der Schule 2 Jahre selbst gespielt und gehe heute noch manchmal auf ein Spiel der Cologne Cardinals 

http://www.colognecardinals.de/


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Ich nehme ja auch ganz harte Sachen wie z.B. Schokolade oder Jummibärschen.


----------



## Soramac (24. April 2011)

Glaub bin der einzigste hier in Amerika der kein Baseball mag ;P


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist sie Beim Aufheben gebunden und daher Legendary Epic
> 
> Bzw EINZIGARTIG  Aber ich denke bei anderen Vätern heißt sie anders



Iiih Kinder :<


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2011)

Du bist ja auch ein janz harter Hund Reflox





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2011)

Auf was für ne Schule geste denn? habt ihr n vernünftiges Football team ?


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Rugby ist toll... Und das kann man sehr wohl auch als Mädl machen! xD
> Ich finde Sport is nur witzig wenn man auch ein bisschen ran darf...
> Nich dass wegen jedem Körperkontakt abgepfiffen wird...
> ..... Handball ftw~




Nicht wenn dir in 15 minuten 17 mal an die Titten gegrabbscht wird


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Soo.... sexy Krankenschwester Auriga_ hat mich ins Bett gezwungen... Q_Q
> 
> Besten Dank dafür :-*



Sexy...? Wär mir neu... o_o''
Muhahaha - Triumph! Und schön brav im Krankenbettchen bleiben, sonst jag ich dir ne Beruhigungsspritze in den Hintern >:3



Thoor schrieb:


> [...]
> Passend für Fast Five am Freitag
> 
> Nacht ihr lieben Leute... frohe Ostern noch...



Auu ja ich freu mich jetzt schon höllisch drauf =D
Schlaf gut ... =*

@Soladra: dann schlag zurück


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2011)

Wenn meinste H2O 


Eins der krassesten Lieder der Onkelz 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rZ_p7jFKgRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soramac (24. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Auf was für ne Schule geste denn? habt ihr n vernünftiges Football team ?



Lely High School, aber der Mathe Lehrer hat mal letzte Woche die Tabellen gezeigt von den Ranklisten in ganz Florida. Da war meine Schule immer ganz weit unten im 500m Lauf und den ganzen Kram. Das Problem ist, weil er Couch ist er muss mit den Schülern zurecht kommen die nunmal auf der Schule sind. Es gibt private Schulen die können sich aussuchen wen sie wollen, deswegen war eine american prviate school irgendwas die war immer auf Platz 1-5 dabei, fast bei allen Sportarten.

Meine Schule ist eher so außen Hui und innen pfui ;P


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Darf ich nicht,, weil DANN wird abgepfiffen und ich bin raus. auf die weise bin ich auch rausgeflogen.


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2011)

Wie dein Lehrer ist eine Sitzgelegenheit??


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nicht wenn dir in 15 minuten 17 mal an die Titten gegrabbscht wird



Was sind das für unverschämte Leute? Mir würde so was nur ausversehn passieren und dann würde ich vor Scham krepieren.^^


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Ich habe gerade eine Lektüre hinter mir, die erklärt, warum wir Achweizer jeden Dialekt verstehen sollten.
Das ist schwieriger zu verstehen als die Erklärung des Seins von Hawkings o_O


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Oh hi Sora


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Darf ich nicht,, weil DANN wird abgepfiffen und ich bin raus. auf die weise bin ich auch rausgeflogen.



Hm... Lol okay... Naja wenn sie dich nicht absichtlich begrabscht haben is ja gut.. o.o ich denke auch dass es nicht absichtlich war... Bei handball passier sowas schnell.. vorallem wenn du vom sprung aus schiessen willst und so... aber naja

ich bin dann auch mal schlafen ihr lieben xD
Gute nacht


----------



## zoizz (24. April 2011)

Wie kriege ich mit einem 3-Liter Eimer und einem 5-Liter Eimer genau 4 Liter zusammen?


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Was sind das für unverschämte Leute? Mir würde so was nur ausversehn passieren und dann würde ich vor Scham krepieren.^^


Bist nicht du der Angst vor Frauen hat? 
Ich hab mal en Mädel in den Ausschnitt gepackt um meine Kippen zurück zu holen  (gut des war ne EX von mir und ich bin ja ein Mensch der keene Scheu hat bei Menschen die mich kennen )


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Was sind das für unverschämte Leute? Mir würde so was nur ausversehn passieren und dann würde ich vor Scham krepieren.^^



Ich würde auf der stelle implodieren. Oder mich in Nichts auflösen ._.


----------



## Soramac (24. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wie dein Lehrer ist eine Sitzgelegenheit??



Ach der macht nie was eigentlich, Unterricht hat schon begonnen seit 10Minuten und er sitzt ruhig am PC und macht irgendwas und dann zeigt er vom Beamer aus, ein Video von einem Kind was gerade mal 4 Jahre alt ist und singt wie eine 20 Jährige. Son Kram halt ;P

Heyy Soladara


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Wie kriege ich mit einem 3-Liter Eimer und einem 5-Liter Eimer genau 4 Liter zusammen?



den 3 Liter eimer zur hälfte voll sind 1,5 liter, den 5 liter eimer zur hälfte voll sind 2,5, dann die 1,5 liter zu den 2,5 litern kippen und tada (1,5+2,5=4) fertig


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Hm... Lol okay... Naja wenn sie dich nicht absichtlich begrabscht haben is ja gut.. o.o ich denke auch dass es nicht absichtlich war... Bei handball passier sowas schnell.. vorallem wenn du vom sprung aus schiessen willst und so... aber naja
> 
> ich bin dann auch mal schlafen ihr lieben xD
> Gute nacht




Nachti 

@zoizz Den 5er vollmachen, daraus den 3er vollmachen, die 2 in ein seperates Gefäß kippen, das ganze nachmal machen, fertig


----------



## Dominau (24. April 2011)

Die einzige Sportart die ich toll find..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWe2VQTEn6Q
Aber mitspielen werd ich nicht


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich würde auf der stelle implodieren. Oder mich in Nichts auflösen ._.


Wäre auch ne Möglichkeit, so was gehört sich nicht, im Umgang mit Mädchen bin ich fast der perfekte Gentleman, naja auch wenn ich meist keni Wort herraus bekomme.


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nachti
> 
> @zoizz Den 5er vollmachen, daraus den 3er vollmachen, die 2 in ein seperates Gefäß kippen, das ganze nachmal machen, fertig



Das ist zu einfach ._.


----------



## Skatero (24. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> den 3 Liter eimer zur hälfte voll sind 1,5 liter, den 5 liter eimer zur hälfte voll sind 2,5, dann die 1,5 liter zu den 2,5 litern kippen und tada (1,5+2,5=4) fertig



Ein Eimer ist aber nicht gerade. \_/ Also musst du ja schätzen und dann ist es nicht genau.


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich würde auf der stelle implodieren. Oder mich in Nichts auflösen ._.


Also wenn ich nem Mädchen aus unserer Klasse rangrabschen würde, würde ich mir die Hand abhacken, vor Angst, mit irgendwelchen Viren infiziert worden zu sein. ._.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. April 2011)

Hi leute

Kennt jemand geile Spiele die mal gespielt werden müssen? Irgendwie finde ich nichts mehr das mich anspricht (jedenfalls bei Amazon)


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also wenn ich nem Mädchen aus unserer Klasse rangrabschen würde, würde ich mir die Hand abhacken, vor Angst, mit irgendwelchen Viren infiziert worden zu sein. ._.




Weil wir mädchen ja auch eklig sind xD


@MAsterXoX: Minecraft!


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ein Eimer ist aber nicht gerade. \_/ Also musst du ja schätzen und dann ist es nicht genau.



Es gibt gerade und nicht-gerade eimer sag ich. Und es wurde ja nicht gesagt, dass sie nicht gerade sind 

&#8364;: Und wer weis, wenn der Eimer doch nicht gerade ist, vielleicht hat er ja einen Strich da wo die Mitte ist? Wir müssen den Eimer kennen um diese Aufgabe sinnvoll zu lösen.


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Weil wir mädchen ja auch eklig sind xD



Ja es gibt da einige, von den man(n) lieber die Finger lassen sollte.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> @MAsterXoX: Minecraft!




Minecraft hab ich schon^^
Allerdings grad keine lust drauf, habs heute schonwieder für mich tot gespielt ^^


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Weil wir mädchen ja auch eklig sind xD
> 
> 
> @MAsterXoX: Minecraft!


Nä, eher darum, weil es fast nur solche von "über der Kirche. Sind, und die vom Typ Holzfäller auf Anabolika sind.


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2011)

Alter .. ist die heutige Jugend echt so prüde???

Mädchen net ansprechen, gentleman? .. Gut sind ja Tugenden die ja okay sind .. aber Jungs LEBT mal .. reißt Bräute auf und werft sie hinter her wieder weg 
So en Spaß könnt ihr nur haben so lang ihr jung seit, später wenn ihr die erste Frau geheiratet hab die euch über den weg gelaufen ist, werdet ihr eure Jugendzeit euch zurück wünschen um ein bissel wat zu erleben.. 

Glaubt mir 

Weil man kann auch mit respektvollem handeln einer Frau gegenüber, jede Menge Spaß mit ihr haben 

Wenn ihr Kids dat versteht


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Alter .. ist die heutige Jugend echt so prüde???
> 
> Mädchen net ansprechen, gentleman? .. Gut sind ja Tugenden die ja okay sind .. aber Jungs LEBT mal .. reißt Bräute auf und werft sie hinter her wieder weg
> So en Spaß könnt ihr nur haben so lang ihr jung seit, später wenn ihr die erste Frau geheiratet hab die euch über den weg gelaufen ist, werdet ihr eure Jugendzeit euch zurück wünschen um ein bissel wat zu erleben..
> ...



Tja leider in den "jungen Jahren" ein Mädchentraume erlitten, da ist nichts mehr mit aufreißen.


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Alter .. ist die heutige Jugend echt so prüde???
> 
> Mädchen net ansprechen, gentleman? .. Gut sind ja Tugenden die ja okay sind .. aber Jungs LEBT mal .. reißt Bräute auf und werft sie hinter her wieder weg
> So en Spaß könnt ihr nur haben so lang ihr jung seit, später wenn ihr die erste Frau geheiratet hab die euch über den weg gelaufen ist, werdet ihr eure Jugendzeit euch zurück wünschen um ein bissel wat zu erleben..
> ...



Also wenn ich deinen Beitrag lese, denke ich nur noch, du hast zuviel Two and a half man geguckt.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> ...weil es fast nur solche von "über der Kirche. Sind,..




 Den Teil vom Satz schnall ich ned o0


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Ich reiße nicht gerne Bräute auf die nen größeren Bartwuchs als ein Yeti haben.

Aber die vom Hafen... die sind schon ein anderes Thema 


Also, über der Kirche ist ein Hügel, da wohnen die Bauern und die Holzfällermädchen. Unter der Kirche ist das Dorf. Hier sind schon die hübschen. Alles was nach dem Dorf kommt ist die Stadt und der Hafen. Und da wohnen die richtigen.


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2011)

Wirf dein Trauma über den Haufen mann .. du fällst noch oft auf die Schnauze beim flirten. Und ? Wo ist das Problem Mann?.. auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter und wenn die Töchter eklig sind nimm die Mutter


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Also wenn ich deinen Beitrag lese, denke ich nur noch, du hast zuviel Two and a half man geguckt.


Nee nur viel erlebt


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wirf dein Trauma über den Haufen mann .. du fällst noch oft auf die Schnauze beim flirten. Und ?[...]



Würde ich ja gerne, aber das ist seit... eben rechnen.... 5-6 Jahren eingebrannt, das wird man nicht so schnell los.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wirf dein Trauma über den Haufen mann .. du fällst noch oft auf die Schnauze beim flirten. Und ? Wo ist das Problem Mann?.. auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter und wenn die Töchter eklig sind nimm die Mutter




Ich könnt jetzt nen seeeeeeehr schlimmen Spruch reißen, aber dann reißt Reflox mir den Kopf ab xD


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nee nur viel erlebt



Ich rate dir zu einem geringeren Fernseh konsum. Alter Mann 

&#8364;dith: Jetzt muss ich einfach hierdrann denken
 [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiyKER5xbxE&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2011)

Das geht man muss nur wollen, sei kein Weichei .. Frauen kommen und Frauen gehen .. so ist das eben .. bis die richtige da ist und wann das ist das wirst du wissen.
Wenn ich jedes mal so reagiert hätte wie du wenn mich ne Frau vor zig Leuten blamiert hat oder wat weiß ich was bei dir passiert ist .. gott dann wär ich jetzt Single oder Schwul 



Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich rate dir zu einem geringeren Fernseh konsum. Alter Mann



Wieso TV? Ich hab nun mal viel erlebt ich bin fast 30 Jahre alt und hab viel, verdammt viel erlebt. Einige Mädels gehabt und auch schon eine die etwas älter war als ich(Ich=19 Sie=37 ) Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Dominau (24. April 2011)

Ich geh dann mal schlafen 
Und dem Dracun muss ich recht geben.


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Würde ich ja gerne, aber das ist seit... eben rechnen.... 5-6 Jahren eingebrannt, das wird man nicht so schnell los.


Geh einfach auf "Sie" zu man, mach's einfach. Pech wenn's nicht klappt. Wenn du zulange deinem Traume nachgehst, verpasst du viel zuviel!


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Geh einfach auf "Sie" zu man, mach's einfach. [...]



Du willst wohl das ich sterbe oder? Mir schießt schon so bei F2F Gesprächen mit Mädchen das Blut in den Kopf, wenn ich das Mädel anspreche in das ich verliebt bin, wird mir wohl oder übel der Schädel platzen.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Geh einfach auf "Sie" zu man, mach's einfach. Pech wenn's nicht klappt. Wenn du zulange deinem Traume nachgehst, verpasst du viel zuviel!




Jetzt tu du mal nicht so xD Wie war das noch mal mit Lina letzten Sommer?xD


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich könnt jetzt nen seeeeeeehr schlimmen Spruch reißen, aber dann reißt Reflox mir den Kopf ab xD


Raus damit^^

ich lebe nach dem Motto "chill de lebe" also, werde ich das wohl nicht tun 

Haha fail. Hab sie angesprochen, und war sogar mit ihr zusammen


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2011)

Gott dann mach dir ein Facebook Account für deine Rechte Hand  Und trag Sie als deine Freundin ein 

Es ist schwer Frauen anzusprechen, klar stimmt. Aber mit der richtigen Taktik klappt es. 
Wenn du sie ansprichst schau ihr nicht die Augen, konzentriere dich auf einen Punkt auf ihrer Stirn der zwischen den Augen ist. Denk dabei nicht an sie als das Mädchen dat du gern mal befummeln möchtest, sondern denk an sie als wär sie en guter Kumpel 

Und bleib COOL, der Rest kommt von ganz allein


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das geht man muss nur wollen, sei kein Weichei .. Frauen kommen und Frauen gehen .. so ist das eben .. bis die richtige da ist und wann das ist das wirst du wissen.
> Wenn ich jedes mal so reagiert hätte wie du wenn mich ne Frau vor zig Leuten blamiert hat oder wat weiß ich was bei dir passiert ist .. gott dann wär ich jetzt Single oder Schwul



Nundenn, jedem das seine. Ich bleib aufjedenfall so wie ich bin, und werde mich nicht wie ein Affe auf alles stürzen was einen Busen hat.


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2011)

Du sollst ja auch net alles besteigen was net bei 3 uff de Bäumen ist, sondern dezent auswählen 

Glaubt mir wenn man zu viel zögert oder zu nett ist dann kann man viel verpassen 

Ich geh jetzt auch pennen 

CYA


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Gott dann mach dir ein Facebook Account für deine Rechte Hand  Und trag Sie als deine Freundin ein
> 
> Es ist schwer Frauen anzusprechen, klar stimmt. Aber mit der richtigen Taktik klappt es.
> Wenn du sie ansprichst schau ihr nicht die Augen, konzentriere dich auf einen Punkt auf ihrer Stirn der zwischen den Augen ist. Denk dabei nicht an sie als das Mädchen dat du gern mal befummeln möchtest, sondern denk an sie als wär sie en guter Kumpel
> ...



1) ich bezweifle stark, dass sie einen Facebookaccount hat (und wenn ich habe keinen, bin anti-facebook)
2) schön wärs, wenn ich das hinbekommen würde


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Raus damit^^
> 
> ich lebe nach dem Motto "chill de lebe" also, werde ich das wohl nicht tun
> 
> Haha fail. Hab sie angesprochen, und war sogar mit ihr zusammen




ich wanke ob ich schreiben soll, dass sie noch immer in dich verknallt is oder ein UND DAS ERZÄHLST DU MIR ERST JETZT? Nagut xD Naja, notfalls tuns auch 2 Pfund Hackfleisch auf ner HEizungxD


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Es ist schwer Frauen anzusprechen, klar stimmt. Aber mit der richtigen Taktik klappt es.
> Wenn du sie ansprichst schau ihr nicht die Augen, konzentriere dich auf einen Punkt auf ihrer Stirn der zwischen den Augen ist. Denk dabei nicht an sie als das Mädchen dat du gern mal befummeln möchtest, sondern denk an sie als wär sie en guter Kumpel
> 
> Und bleib COOL, der Rest kommt von ganz allein


Dann üb es .. probier es erst mal bei anderen Girls .. 

Wie gesagt denk einfach das ist kein Mädel .. das ist ein Kumpel mit dem ich über Fussball, Kino oder musik mich unterhalten will


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Du sollst ja auch net alles besteigen was net bei 3 uff de Bäumen ist, sondern dezent auswählen
> 
> Glaubt mir wenn man zu viel zögert oder zu nett ist dann kann man viel verpassen
> 
> ...



Gute nacht ... alter Mann


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dann üb es .. probier es erst mal bei anderen Girls ..
> 
> Wie gesagt denk einfach das ist kein Mädel .. das ist ein Kumpel mit dem ich über Fussball, Kino oder musik mich unterhalten will




Nachti alter Sack xD


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> ich wanke ob ich schreiben soll, dass sie noch immer in dich verknallt is oder ein UND DAS ERZÄHLST DU MIR ERST JETZT? Nagut xD Naja, notfalls tuns auch 2 Pfund Hackfleisch auf ner HEizungxD


Ich hab dir von so mancher nichts erzählt. 


@Dracun
Gute Nacht


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dann üb es .. probier es erst mal bei anderen Girls ..
> 
> Wie gesagt denk einfach das ist kein Mädel .. das ist ein Kumpel mit dem ich über Fussball, Kino oder musik mich unterhalten will



ich schaffe es einfach nicht *schnüff* *kopf hängen lass*

Edit. Nacht Dracun


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hab dir von so mancher nichts erzählt.
> 
> 
> @Dracun
> Gute Nacht




Und warum sollte ich sie dann nicht anschreiben? xD


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Und warum sollte ich sie dann nicht anschreiben? xD


Weil ich ne Woche später mit ihrer BF zusammen war?^^

Ich würde es jetzt auch nicht tun. Sie würde meinem Leben ein schmerzendes Ende bereiten.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Weil ich ne Woche später mit ihrer BF zusammen war?^^
> 
> Ich würde es jetzt auch nicht tun. Sie würde meinem Leben ein schmerzendes Ende bereiten.




Oller Weiberheld xD


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

*auf den Boden werf und wein*


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Oller Weiberheld xD


Ich kann nix für, sie hat mich angeflirtet D:


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> *auf den Boden werf und wein*




Ach jetzt sei nicht traurig.
*tröstknuddl*
Irgendwann findest du den Mut.Siehs mal so, schlimmer als ne Ohrfeige kanns ned sein.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich kann nix für, sie hat mich angeflirtet D:




 Jaja, das sagen sie alle


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> *auf den Boden werf und wein*



Stell dich nicht so an *dir wieder hoch helf*

Hier erstmal ein Tee zur beruhigung.
Ich bin mir sicher irgendwan findest du den Mut dazu.


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ach jetzt sei nicht traurig.
> *tröstknuddl*
> Irgendwann findest du den Mut.Siehs mal so, schlimmer als ne Ohrfeige kanns ned sein.



Meinst du? Die würde ich sogar noch locker wegstecken, aber meine emotionale Grenze liegt ziemlich tief, soll heißen ich bin sehr leicht emotional verletzbar, habs nicht ganz so gut verkraftet meine eltern immer streiten zu sehn.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Meinst du? Die würde ich sogar noch locker wegstecken, aber meine emotionale Grenze liegt ziemlich tief, soll heißen ich bin sehr leicht emotional verletzbar, habs nicht ganz so gut verkraftet meine eltern immer streiten zu sehn.



Ein Fehler das so offen preiszugeben.


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein Fehler das so offen preiszugeben.



Ich weiß, zum Glück kannman mich nicht über schriftliche Sachen emotional angreifen, ich distanziere mich von Texten, so weit, das ich selbst rethorische Stilmittel, die leicht zu erkennen sind, nicht erkenne.


----------



## MasterXoX (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Meinst du? Die würde ich sogar noch locker wegstecken, aber meine emotionale Grenze liegt ziemlich tief, soll heißen ich bin sehr leicht emotional verletzbar, habs nicht ganz so gut verkraftet meine eltern immer streiten zu sehn.




Daher auch der Mangel an selbstvertrauen.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich weiß, zum Glück kannman mich nicht über schriftliche Sachen emotional angreifen, ich distanziere mich von Texten, so weit, das ich selbst rethorische Stilmittel, die leicht zu erkennen sind, nicht erkenne.



Oh, schade um gute Bücher


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein Fehler das so offen preiszugeben.



Also, so schlimm ist es hier im Buffed Forum nun auch nicht. Zumindest nicht immer.


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh, schade um gute Bücher



Wenn ich in manche Bücher an der richtigen Stelle Fantasy reinfließen lasse, müsste ich manchmal echt kotzen, ich lese lieber so, ist besser für mich, sonst würde ich nicht Bücher in 2-3 Tagen fressen


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Meinst du? Die würde ich sogar noch locker wegstecken, aber meine emotionale Grenze liegt ziemlich tief, soll heißen ich bin sehr leicht emotional verletzbar, habs nicht ganz so gut verkraftet meine eltern immer streiten zu sehn.




Meine Ellis bedrohen sich mit Messern und Flaschen, mir gehts ned arg anders. Ich habs einfach so hinbekommen, dass ich meine Gefühle einfach beeinflussw. Wenn ich wen Liebe, lieb ich den. Bekommich nen Korb, steiger ich mich solange in die Enttäuschung rein, biss ich diese person abgrundtief hasse. Und schwubbs, biste drüber weg. Das Problem is einfach, dass das iwann so zur routine wird, dass ich jemanden, der mich richtig verletzt hat, anfang zu hassen, ohne das bewusst du beeinflussen, dann muss ich bewusst dagegen halten und das kann recht schwierig sein und zu ziemlich viel Heulerei führen. Aber wenns dir n bissl hilft...


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich weiß, zum Glück kannman mich nicht über schriftliche Sachen emotional angreifen, ich distanziere mich von Texten, so weit, das ich selbst rethorische Stilmittel, die leicht zu erkennen sind, nicht erkenne.



Glaub mir, wenn du sie angesprochen hast. Und es geklappt hat, macht dein Selbstvertrauen ein Höhenflug. Sie mich an, bei mir hat sich alles auf einen Schlag geändert, obwohl ich ne Klatsche kassiert habe.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Meine Ellis bedrohen sich mit Messern und Flaschen



WAS IST NUR LOS MIT EUCH?
o.O

Der eine spielt russisches Roulette, die anderen nehmen hunderte von Drogen zu sich und ihre Eltern wollen sich abstechen - wtf O_o


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Meine Ellis bedrohen sich mit Messern und Flaschen, mir gehts ned arg anders. Ich habs einfach so hinbekommen, dass ich meine Gefühle einfach beeinflussw. Wenn ich wen Liebe, lieb ich den. Bekommich nen Korb, steiger ich mich solange in die Enttäuschung rein, biss ich diese person abgrundtief hasse. Und schwubbs, biste drüber weg. Das Problem is einfach, dass das iwann so zur routine wird, dass ich jemanden, der mich richtig verletzt hat, anfang zu hassen, ohne das bewusst du beeinflussen, dann muss ich bewusst dagegen halten und das kann recht schwierig sein und zu ziemlich viel Heulerei führen. Aber wenns dir n bissl hilft...



Ansich habe zeige und empfinde ich teilweise nicht mehr als 3 Gefühle (Wut/Trauer/Liebe), was mit dne anderen ist, kp ich glaube, die verstecke ich unterbewusst zu gut.


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> WAS IST NUR LOS MIT EUCH?
> o.O
> 
> Der eine spielt russisches Roulette, die anderen nehmen hunderte von Drogen zu sich und ihre Eltern wollen sich abstechen - wtf O_o


Ich habe kein Roulette gespielt! Naja, mit Platzpatronen ja, aber ich gebe mein Leben der Glückabure in die Hand.^^


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> WAS IST NUR LOS MIT EUCH?
> o.O
> 
> Der eine spielt russisches Roulette, die anderen nehmen hunderte von Drogen zu sich und ihre Eltern wollen sich abstechen - wtf O_o




 Du willst nicht wissen, wies bei uns im Flecken abgeht -.-Ich sags mal so: In 5 Dörfern 2 Klapsen.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Du willst nicht wissen, wies bei uns im Flecken abgeht -.-Ich sags mal so: In 5 Dörfern 2 Klapsen.



W
T
F
?
!


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> W
> T
> F
> ?
> !



Auch, wenn ich es anders ausgedrückt hätte, so beschreibt dieses Zitat eigentlich schon, was ich gerade denke.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_kPyGvqNn4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe es so sehr &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> W
> T
> F
> ?
> !


Bei uns ist dafür alles mit "In Soviet Russia" Plakaten vollgekleistert.


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



"Klopf Klopf"
"Wer ist da?"
"Abrupter Themen wechsel"
"Abrupter Themen wechsel wer?


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> W
> T
> F
> ?
> !


Aus persöhnlichen Gründen entfernt
Jetztet


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> "Klopf Klopf"
> "Wer ist da?"
> "Abrupter Themen wechsel"
> "Abrupter Themen wechsel wer?



ES IST DENNOCH SCHÖN! PETER!


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> "Klopf Klopf"
> "Wer ist da?"
> "Abrupter Themen wechsel"
> "Abrupter Themen wechsel wer?




Jej DR. Who!


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> ES IST DENNOCH SCHÖN! PETER!



Das mag sein. Jedoch solltest du dich fragen, ob es einen Sinn macht deswegen in Capslock zu schreiben.


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Shut up Women get on my Horse!

Gute Nacht allerseits, ich hau mich auch in die Falle.


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Shut up Women get on my Horse!
> 
> Gute Nacht allerseits, ich hau mich auch in die Falle.



NEIN! Geh nicht oder ich komme persönlich vorbei und schmeiße dich aus dem Bett!


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Haste den Link gesehn, Razyl? @ Reflox gute nacht und schlaf gut


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> NEIN! Geh nicht oder ich komme persönlich vorbei und schmeiße dich aus dem Bett!



Lassen wir ihn doch. Wenn der junge Mann entscheidet, zu Bett zu gehen, sollten wir nicht versuchen ihn davon abzuhalten.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Haste den Link gesehn, Razyl? @ Reflox gute nacht und schlaf gut



Ja habe ich und es ist krank :S


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Lassen wir ihn doch. Wenn der junge Mann entscheidet, zu Bett zu gehen, sollten wir nicht versuchen ihn davon abzuhalten.



Okay überzeugt, ich llasse ihn nur widerwillig gehen. Dann brauche ich wen anderes zum quatschen, sind ja aber genug da.^^


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja habe ich und es ist krank :S




 Nein Es oist krank, dass die alle Nötig sind -.-


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Boch eine Seite dann haben wir 7777 (ich mag "symmetrische" zahlenfolgen^^)


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

jeeey popetrisch


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Popetrisch?


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> jeeey popetrisch



Da ich diesen Begriff erst Googlen musste, und das erste was als Ergebnis stand von Gronkh.de war, nehme ich an, dass du vielleicht ein bisschen zuviel seine Let's Plays schaust. 



> Popetrisch?



Soweit ich dem kurzen Blick auf die Suchergebnise entnehmen kann ist es wohl das gegenteil von Symmetrisch. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich irre.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Da ich diesen Begriff erst Googlen musste, und das erste was als Ergebnis stand von Gronkh.de war, nehme ich an, dass du vielleicht ein bisschen zuviel seine Let's Plays schaust.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Das ist halt Sola...


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> ich mag "symmetrische" zahlenfolgen^^)



Und wieso? 

Gnah, schreib doch mehr. No Doppelposts


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist halt Sola...




 War das darauf bezogen, dass ich so nerdig bin und wenn ich nicht schlafen kann lets plays kuk oder darauf, dass ich In ner scheiß lage bin und mir drüber alles mögliche ablach?


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> War das darauf bezogen, dass ich so nerdig bin und wenn ich nicht schlafen kann lets plays kuk oder darauf, dass ich In ner scheiß lage bin und mir drüber alles mögliche ablach?



Ääääh...

Ersteres.


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wieso?
> 
> [...]



Ka, ich finde sie halt "hübsch", auch wenn meine Lieblingszahl 13 ist und diese eine "unsymmetrische" zahlenfolge ist. Ich nehme auch alles genau, wenn ich etwas rechne, versuche ich möglichst alle Kommastellen mit zu rechnen, ich kann es auch nicht leiden zuspät zu kommen (wenn ich mit mit jemanden treffe und eine zeit abgemacht war) (nicht mal 10sek) oder zufrüh, wenn ich zufrüh komme warte ich immer bis der Zeitpunkt erreicht ist und gehe erst dann zum Ziel/klingel an der Tür etc..^^


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Hier steht ewas sinnvolles wenn es mir einfällt. 

&#8364;: So, da ich mir jetzt meinen Platz hier gesichert habe, könnte ich etwas Sinnvolles hinzu editieren. Mache ich aber nicht.


----------



## Skatero (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hier steht ewas sinnvolles wenn es mir einfällt.



Also nie.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ka, ich finde sie halt "hübsch", auch wenn meine Lieblingszahl *13* ist und diese eine "unsymmetrische" zahlenfolge ist. Ich nehme auch alles genau, wenn ich etwas rechne, versuche ich möglichst alle Kommastellen mit zu rechnen, ich kann es auch nicht leiden zuspät zu kommen (wenn ich mit mit jemanden treffe und eine zeit abgemacht war) (nicht mal 10sek) oder zufrüh, wenn ich zufrüh komme warte ich immer bis der Zeitpunkt erreicht ist und gehe erst dann zum Ziel/klingel an der Tür etc..^^



Pechzahl


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Ich mag Kekse


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich mag Kekse



Tust du? Warum?


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pechzahl



an Freitag den 13. hatte ich bisher immer Glück^^


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich mag Kekse



Im grunde genommen, ist dieser Post genauso sinnlos wie meiner, weiter oben. Da ich jedoch ein Gentleman bin, verleihe ich diesem Post einen Sinn, indem ich ihnen einen Keks reiche. 



Sabito schrieb:


> an Freitag den 13. hatte ich bisher immer Glück^^



Auch wenn es absurd klingt, so meine ich mich entsinnen zu können, gelesen zu haben, dass an einem Freitag dem 13. die wenigsten Unfälle passieren. Das hängt wohl mit dem aberglaube, und der damit verbundenen erhöhten vorsichtigkeit der Menschen zusammen.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaanke! *freudestrahlend den Keks mampf*


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaanke! *freudestrahlend den Keks mampf*



Warum müssen Mädchen immer so übertrieben danken?


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Auch wenn es absurd klingt, so meine ich mich entsinnen zu können, gelesen zu haben, dass an einem Freitag dem 13. die wenigsten Unfälle passieren. Das hängt wohl mit dem aberglaube, und der damit verbundenen erhöhten vorsichtigkeit der Menschen zusammen.



Kann ja sein, aber so habe ich mal 1-2 Tage Glück im Jahr, kann ja nicht immer PEch haben. xD


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum müssen Mädchen immer so übertrieben danken?



Warum sollten sie nicht? Solange sie noch jung sind, ist es doch nur wichtig, spaß am Leben zu haben.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum müssen Mädchen immer so übertrieben danken?




Weils schneller geht als die Bluse zu öffnen xDDD Nene einfach so aus überschwnglichkeit


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (25. April 2011)

Ich lass mich auch mal wieder hier blicken.Wie geht es euch?


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Doktor schrieb:


> Ich lass mich auch mal wieder hier blicken.Wie geht es euch?



Ganz mies, weil ich mal wieder erkannt habe, dass ich zum Mädchen aufreißen nichts tauge.


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Doktor schrieb:


> Ich lass mich auch mal wieder hier blicken.Wie geht es euch?



Soweit ich es beurteilen kann, ist die Stimmung in dieser Gesellschaft gerade ausgezeichnet. 

Auch wenn ein paar Leute wohl noch ein bisschen aufgemuntert werden müssen.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Weils schneller geht als die Bluse zu öffnen xDDD Nene einfach so aus überschwnglichkeit


13 Jahre alt und schon so denken...



Doktor schrieb:


> Ich lass mich auch mal wieder hier blicken.Wie geht es euch?



Sehr gut


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ganz mies, weil ich mal wieder erkannt habe, dass ich zum Mädchen aufreißen nichts tauge.




 *tröstknuddlkombo*


@ Razyl: Das war n Witz xD


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *tröstknuddlkombo*
> 
> 
> [...]


Danke, auch wenns nicht viel bringt.

Edit:Ganz ehrlich, Death the Kid und seine beiden Waffen haben alle eine Klatsche oder?


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ganz mies, weil ich mal wieder erkannt habe, dass ich zum Mädchen aufreißen nichts tauge.



Wie gesagt, ich bin mir sicher, irgendwann werden sie den Mut dazu finden. Und wenn sie nichts von selbstachtung halten, können sie sich auch gerne "Mut antrinken" wie es die Jugend heute zu gerne macht.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Hör auf zu siezen, Peersburg. Das passt nicht zu dir


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich bin mir sicher, irgendwann werden sie den Mut dazu finden. Und wenn sie nichts von selbstachtung halten, können sie sich auch gerne "Mut antrinken" wie es die Jugend heute zu gerne macht.



Gawd Peter, dein netter Stil suckt :S

und wenn du schon andere Leute siezst, dann bitte auch mit großem Sie.


&#8364;dit:

Sola macht mir nach! :-(


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (25. April 2011)

Was heißt siezen=veräppeln oder was?


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> />
> €dit:
> 
> Sola macht mir nach! :-(




 Wo? 

@Doktor Apfel: /facepalm


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gawd Peter, dein netter Stil suckt :S
> 
> und wenn du schon andere Leute siezst, dann bitte auch mit großem Sie.
> 
> ...



Ich wüsste nichts an meinem Stil auszusetzen. Und zu dem kleinen Problem mit dem "Sie" groß schreiben - zur Zeit gehe ich zu einer nicht ganz so niveauvollen Schuleinrichtung. Ehrlich gesagt können wir froh sein, dass ich inzwischen nicht Türkisch als Muttersprache angeben muss.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wo?
> 
> @Doktor Apfel: /facepalm


Was,ich bin nicht so alt wie ihr,junge Leute benutzten so ein Wort nicht


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich bin mir sicher, irgendwann werden sie den Mut dazu finden. Und wenn sie nichts von selbstachtung halten, können sie sich auch gerne* "Mut antrinken"* wie es die Jugend heute zu gerne macht.



WAS? Bloss nicht lieber falle ich bei dem Versuch in Ohnmacht, als dass ich ein Mädchen unter alkeinfluss anspreche.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Doktor schrieb:


> Was heißt siezen=veräppeln oder was?



*kopf--->tisch*

Siezen = Höflichkeitsform



Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nichts an meinem Stil auszusetzen. Und zu dem kleinen Problem mit dem "Sie" groß schreiben - zur Zeit gehe ich zu einer nicht ganz so niveauvollen Schuleinrichtung. Ehrlich gesagt können wir froh sein, dass ich inzwischen nicht Türkisch als Muttersprache angeben muss.



Wechsel doch die Schule?


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (25. April 2011)

Oh das heißt es,...<epic fail


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

bin mal pennen, gute nacht


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (25. April 2011)

Nacht Sola!


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> WAS? Bloss nicht lieber falle ich bei dem Versuch in Ohnmacht, als dass ich ein Mädchen unter alkeinfluss anspreche.



Wenn Sie genügend Alkohol zu sich nehmen, können Sie sich auch sicher sein, dass sie sich an nichts erinnern werden. Somit wäre ihr Problem doch gelöst, oder nicht?


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wenn Sie genügend Alkohol zu sich nehmen, können Sie sich auch sicher sein, dass sie sich an nichts erinnern werden. Somit wäre ihr Problem doch gelöst, oder nicht?



Ich trinke ab und zu einen, aber so weit, bin ich noch nicht gekommen, nu so weit, dass ich im Sitzen beinah mit dem Kopf aus Netbook geschlagen wäre, aber selbst in dem Zustand hatte ich mich noch (bis aufs Gleichgewischtsgefühl) komplett unter Kontrolle.

Nacht Sola

Edit: Gleichgewichtsverlust, ging mit nachlassender Schärfe der Sinne einher.


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich trinke ab und zu einen, aber so weit, bin ich noch nicht gekommen, nu so weit, dass ich im Sitzen beinah mit dem Kopf aus Netbook geschlagen wäre, aber selbst in dem Zustand hatte ich mich noch (bis aufs Gleichgewischtsgefühl) komplett unter Kontrolle.
> 
> Nacht Sola



Dann scheint dies bei Ihnen wohl keine Lösung zu sein. Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Therapiegruppe gegen schüchternheit, oder etwas in dieser art in Ihrer nähe?


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dann scheint dies bei Ihnen wohl keine Lösung zu sein. Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Therapiegruppe gegen schüchternheit, oder etwas in dieser art in Ihrer nähe?



So weit ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß nicht.



Vielleicht, sollten Sie mit einem guten Bekannten über ihr Problem reden? Sowas kann ziemlich befreiend sein. Zur not, und falls Sie gerade das bedürfnis verspüren, Geld zum Fenster rauszuwerden tut es auch ein Psychater.


----------



## Konov (25. April 2011)

Mal wieder betrunken aber wieder sicher daheim, ich grüße euch ihr Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Vielleicht, sollten Sie mit einem guten Bekannten über ihr Problem reden? [...]


Meine Mutter versteht es nicht, mein Vater will ich da nichts erzählen, gibt wahrscheinlich eh nur stress auf die ein oder andere Weise, mein Bruder nein danke, meinen Kumpels vertraue ich nicht, den Rest der Bekannten/ Verwanten hat das nichts anzugehen, nach meiner Meinung.


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Meine Mutter versteht es nicht, mein Vater will ich da nichts erzählen, gibt wahrscheinlich eh nur stress auf die ein oder andere Weise, mein Bruder nein danke, meinen Kumpels vertraue ich nicht, den Rest der Bekannten/ Verwanten hat das nichts anzugehen, nach meiner Meinung.



Dann fehlt es Ihnen definitiv an einer Person der sie trauen können. Eine Person, bei der Sie sich sicher sein können, dass sie nichts weiter sagt...


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dann fehlt es Ihnen definitiv an einer Person der sie trauen können. Eine Person, bei der Sie sich sicher sein können, dass sie nichts weiter sagt...



Ich traue keiner Person, mit der ich persönlich Spreche (Telefon, F2F, etc.), aber nur so könnte ich die Schüchternheit überwinden.

Edit: Ist nicht verwunderlich, wenn man wüsste wie viel "Verrat" jahrelang ertragen musste.


----------



## Skatero (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich traue keiner Person, mit der ich persönlich Spreche (Telefon, F2F, etc.), aber nur so könnte ich die Schüchternheit überwinden.
> 
> Edit: Ist nicht verwunderlich, wenn man wüsste wie viel "Verrat" jahrelang ertragen musste.



Verrat ist schon eine ziemliche miese Sache, aber du musst einfach positiv denken, dass du auch irgendwann eine Person triffst, der du alles erzählen kannst. Nicht jeder ist so eine Ratte.

Hier ein tolles Lied.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7yJAYtdPBBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Verrat ist schon eine ziemliche miese Sache, aber du musst einfach positiv denken, dass du auch irgendwann eine Person triffst, der du alles erzählen kannst. Nicht jeder ist so eine Ratte.
> [...]



Mein Vertrauen in Menschen, mit denen ich persönlich Spreche ist auf jedenfall unwiederruflich zerstört.


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich traue keiner Person, mit der ich persönlich Spreche (Telefon, F2F, etc.), aber nur so könnte ich die Schüchternheit überwinden.
> 
> Edit: Ist nicht verwunderlich, wenn man wüsste wie viel "Verrat" jahrelang ertragen musste.



Auch wenn es bei mir nicht ganz so schlimm ist... wirklich vertrauen kann ich auch nicht mehr in andere fassen.


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Auch wenn es bei mir nicht ganz so schlimm ist... wirklich vertrauen kann ich auch nicht mehr in andere fassen.



Es ist schade, dass es Menschen gibt, die so etwas schaffen, die es schaffen die Basis von Freundschaften etc. zu verletzen oder gar zerstören.


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Es ist schade, dass es Menschen gibt, die so etwas schaffen, die es schaffen die Basis von Freundschaften etc. zu verletzen oder gar zerstören.



Das kann ich genau so unterschreiben.


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Ich glaube es ist mal wieder Zeit für mich zu verzweifeln und in eine Depriphase zu fallen, wenn dass dann überstanden ist ist immer alles wieder gut.^^


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Guten Abend und willkommen im Nachtschwärmer, mit diesen Worten eröffne ich mal wieder den Schwärmer-Thread, auch im Namen von Reflox.^^


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Noooooooooooin!


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Ätsch xD


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ätsch xD




Du bist fies


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Du bist fies



Tschuldigung, setze demnächst wohl auch noch deine "Unterschrift" drunter.^^ So bin mal Soul eater weiter sehen, so lange noch nicht groß Leute da sind.

Edit: Bin eigentlich ein ganz netter Kerl, bin eigentlich nicht so frech.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Tse. Obwohl, für Souleater kann man das verzeihen xD


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Ich wünsche Ihnen einen wunderschönen guten Tag -bzw. Nacht, je nach belieben Ladys & Gentlemen.


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Tse. Obwohl, für Souleater kann man das verzeihen xD



24 Folgen gleich gesehen, eine nach der anderen hintereinander weg.

Hallo Petersburg, guten Abend.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> 24 Folgen gleich gesehen, eine nach der anderen hintereinander weg.
> 
> Hallo Petersburg, guten Abend.




Ich hab alle zusammen gekucken, Black Butler hinterher?

Anfänger ^^


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich hab alle zusammen gekucken, Black Butler hinterher?
> 
> Anfänger ^^



Grmpf und das von dir.

Edit: 'schuldigung, das schlechte Benehmen hat wieder zu geschlagen. -.-


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Grmpf und das von dir.
> 
> Edit: 'schuldigung, das schlechte Benehmen hat wieder zu geschlagen. -.-




Kein DIng^^ Was soll men machen wenn man nicht schlafen kann und youtube nich laden will? xD


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Kein DIng^^ [...]



Dass ist schlimm, dass das zweimal passiert, bin (leicht) schlecht gelaunt.


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Kein DIng^^ Was soll men machen wenn man nicht schlafen kann und youtube nich laden will? xD



Man könnte sich einen Tee machen, und sich dann nach draussen setzen um die Sterne zu beobachten.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> bin (leicht) schlecht gelaunt.



Warum?


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Dass ist schlimm, dass das zweimal passiert, bin (leicht) schlecht gelaunt.




Deshalb kein Ding. Jeder is mal schlecht drauf. 


@Razyl weil Dracun gestern n schlechtes Thema angesprochen hat?


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Guten Abend, und Gute Nacht


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Man könnte sich einen Tee machen, und sich dann nach draussen setzen um die Sterne zu beobachten.



Bei mir sieht man die Sterne nicht, also gibt es bei mir im Ort: Keine/ Kaum Vögel, ziemlich wenig Insekten und keine Sterne. -.-


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> @Razyl weil Dracun gestern n schlechtes Thema angesprochen hat?



Hat er? o.O


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> [...}
> 
> 
> @Razyl weil Dracun gestern n schlechtes Thema angesprochen hat?


Nein, mir wird eig heute immer wieder klar, das ich eig in meinem Leben zu viel verdrängt habe.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. April 2011)

Nach Ewigkeiten melde ich mich mal wieder hier zurück.


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat er? o.O



Ja, seine "Geliebte" erinnerst du dich? 

Sabito, entweder du hast sie bis Ende der Woche angesprochen oder ich hol dich zu mir und geh mit dir mal zum Hafen runter


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Guten Abend, und Gute Nacht




Gehst du gleich wieder?


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ja, seine "Geliebte" erinnerst du dich?
> 
> Sabito, entweder du hast sie bis Ende der Woche angesprochen oder ich hol dich zu mir und geh mit dir mal zum Hafen runter



Wat? Oo Das könnt heiter werden. -.-


----------



## Skatero (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nein, mir wird eig heute immer wieder klar, das ich eig in meinem Leben zu viel verdrängt habe.


Dann hat er wohl genau das richtige Thema angesprochen.



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nach Ewigkeiten melde ich mich mal wieder hier zurück.


Oh nein.


----------



## Auriga__ (25. April 2011)

*Tür mit lautem Knall auftret und mit Hechtrolle in den Thread reinstürm*

Überraschung!!


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> *Tür mit lautem Knall auftret und mit Hechtrolle in den Thread reinstürm*
> 
> Überraschung!!



*gelangweilt umdreh* Sie wünschen?


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nein, mir wird eig heute immer wieder klar, das ich eig in meinem Leben zu viel verdrängt habe.



Ich bin mir sicher, dass es schon wieder gut wird. Vielleicht sollten Sie aber versuchen, sich dem zu stellen, was Sie verdrängt haben? 



Auriga__ schrieb:


> *Tür mit lautem Knall auftret und mit Hechtrolle in den Thread reinstürm*
> 
> Überraschung!!



Auch Ihnen wünsche ich einen guten Tag.


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> *Tür mit lautem Knall auftret und mit Hechtrolle in den Thread reinstürm*
> 
> Überraschung!!



*abschleck*

Hallooooooooooooooo!

Ihr anderen braucht nicht zu starren.

Ihr seid doof.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> *Tür mit lautem Knall auftret und mit Hechtrolle in den Thread reinstürm*
> 
> Überraschung!!




huhu xD ich hab heut was witziges gefunden dass dir gefallen könnte. magst haben? is n Soul Eater Fancomic


----------



## Raffzahl (25. April 2011)

Guten Abend!


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> *abschleck*
> 
> Hallooooooooooooooo!
> 
> ...



Ich denke Sie sollten ihr verhalten gegenüber einer Dame nochmal überdenken. Und dann können Sie sich fragen wer hier "Doof" ist.


----------



## Auriga__ (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> *abschleck*
> [...]



wtf... o_ô''


//EDIT:
@Petersburg: schon ok, er darf das xD



Soladra schrieb:


> huhu xD ich hab heut was witziges gefunden dass dir gefallen könnte. magst haben? is n Soul Eater Fancomic



Oh jaaa zeig mal her


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> wtf... o_ô''
> 
> 
> //EDIT:
> ...




http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs41/f/2009/054/6/0/Soul_Eater_Comic_2_by_NebulaInferno.jpg

 Iss auch was für dich, Reflox xD


----------



## Maladin (25. April 2011)

Ich melde mich mal sporadisch


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich melde mich mal sporadisch



Oh wir bekommen besuch von weiter oben. Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich hier aufgeräumt. Ich hoffe es stört Sie nicht zu sehr.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich melde mich mal sporadisch



Huhu Maladin


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> wtf... o_ô''



Nix WTF sonst fahr ich morgen Auto! Q_Q

Herr Sabito, Sie haben Post )

@Petersburg: Ich bin ein Gott, ich muss mich vor niemandem und gar nichts rechtfertigen... Ich bitte um nichts ich NEHM es mir! >:3


----------



## Auriga__ (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nix WTF sonst fahr ich morgen Auto! Q_Q



Mal ganz ehrlich - du würdest es so oder so tun obwohl du genaaau weisst dass ich mir grade total die Sorgen mache... -.-''

@Soladra: Hahahaha Kid-kun is einfach epic xD Aber ich persönlich find ja Pattys Unterwäsche genial. Die Examen-Giraffe lässt grüssen


----------



## Maladin (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Oh wir bekommen besuch von weiter oben. Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich hier aufgeräumt. Ich hoffe es stört Sie nicht zu sehr.



Hehe ... das ist doch meine Aufgabe 



Razyl schrieb:


> Huhu Maladin



Hoi Razyl

---

Seid ihr schon wieder unanständig?


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> @Petersburg: Ich bin ein Gott, ich muss mich vor niemandem und gar nichts rechtfertigen... Ich bitte um nichts ich NEHM es mir! >:3



Natürlich müssen Sie das nicht. Ich meinte nur, dass Sie vielleicht mehr gefallen an einem besseren Verhalten hätten. 



Maladin schrieb:


> Seid ihr schon wieder unanständig?



Abgesehen von einem gewissen Thoor, verhalten sich alle anständig, Sir.


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich - du würdest es so oder so tun obwohl du genaaau weisst dass ich mir grade total die Sorgen mache... -.-''



Verdammt erwischt D:

Aber du musst dir echt keine Sorgen machen... Q_Q ich pass schon auf, ich KANN das T_____T


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Maladin schrieb:


> Seid ihr schon wieder unanständig?



Ich bin immer anständig!


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Nein, wir doch nicht!


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nein, wir doch nicht!



Welche Farbe hat dein Blut nochmals? Q_Q


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Welche Farbe hat dein Blut nochmals? Q_Q



Sollten Sie versuchen es raus zu finden, werde ich Sie wohl aufhalten müssen.


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Welche Farbe hat dein Blut nochmals? Q_Q



Pink ._.

@Petersburg

Sie schmieriger Ganove, versuchen sie nicht meine Rolle als Butler zu imitieren, da ich dies wohl durch ihre Galante Artikulation herausgefunden habe!


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Sollten Sie versuchen es raus zu finden, werde ich Sie wohl aufhalten müssen.



Oh, ein weiter kümmerlicher Mensch versucht es mit meiner Macht aufzunehmen...

Ich bin zwar krank, aber ich spick dich gern nochmal quer durch Amerika du Wurm.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Welche Farbe hat dein Blut nochmals? Q_Q




Rot. Mal hell- mal dunkelrot. Je nachdem wo man mich anschnibbelt.


@Reflox: Soll ichs beweisen?


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Oh, ein weiter kümmerlicher Mensch versucht es mit meiner Macht aufzunehmen...
> 
> Ich bin zwar krank, aber ich spick dich gern nochmal quer durch Amerika du Wurm.



Sie scheinen mein ausgezeichnet funktionierendes Phasenverschiebungsgerät zu vergessen.


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass es schon wieder gut wird. Vielleicht sollten Sie aber versuchen, sich dem zu stellen, was Sie verdrängt haben?
> 
> 
> 
> Auch Ihnen wünsche ich einen guten Tag.



Naja bei dne "Kleinen" geht das, aber die "Großen" sid das Problem.

Tschuldigung, wenn ich abwesend war, meine Mutter hat mich beansprucht.


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Naja bei dne "Kleinen" geht das, aber die "Großen" sid das Problem.
> 
> Tschuldigung, wenn ich abwesend war, meine Mutter hat mich beansprucht.



Meine Drohung ist immernoch offen.


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Sie scheinen mein ausgezeichnet funktionierendes Phasenverschiebungsgerät zu vergessen.



Und du Knilch scheinst vergessen zu haben wie ich dich aus deiner jämmerlichen "Phasenverschiebung" gerissen habe und mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit 400 Meter tief in den Boden gerammt habe...


----------



## Auriga__ (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Rot. Mal hell- mal dunkelrot. Je nachdem wo man mich anschnibbelt.



...Du machst mir Angst... Q_Q


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> ...Du machst mir Angst... Q_Q




Is halt so


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Und du Knilch scheinst vergessen zu haben wie ich dich aus deiner jämmerlichen "Phasenverschiebung" gerissen habe und mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit 400 Meter tief in den Boden gerammt habe...



Und trotzdem stehe ich noch vor Ihnen. 



Auriga__ schrieb:


> ...Du machst mir Angst... Q_Q



Sie brauchen keine angst zu haben, ich werde schon aufpassen.


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Meine Drohung ist immernoch offen.



Aha *elegant ignorier*, anscheinend hatte ich das Problem mit Mädchen nicht immer, durfte mir gerade eine Geschichststunde anhöphren, weil ich mich an ein paar Bekannte aus alter Zeit nicht mehr erinnere, da wurde bestätigt, das das Problem damals noch nicht da war.^^


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> ...Du machst mir Angst... Q_Q



Wenn du davor Angst bekommst, lern sie am besten nicht näher kennen.^^

Nicht wahr Sola?


----------



## Auriga__ (25. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn du davor Angst bekommst, lern sie am besten nicht näher kennen.^^
> 
> Nicht wahr Sola?



Aber sie ist doch sonst so lieb xD


----------



## Maladin (25. April 2011)

Damals ... achja ... mag wer Geschichten von Früher hören?


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn du davor Angst bekommst, lern sie am besten nicht näher kennen.^^
> 
> Nicht wahr Sola?




Du hast mich noch nie richtig erlebt, mein Teuerster.


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und trotzdem stehe ich noch vor Ihnen.
> 
> 
> 
> Sie brauchen keine angst zu haben, ich werde schon aufpassen.



Nur aufgrund meiner unglaublichen Gnade... nachdem du Muss warst hab ich dich wieder zusammengeflickt... Sei dankbar, ich kanns auch rückgänig machen...

Wolltest du sie grade beschützen? Beschützen ist gleichzustellen mit anbaggern.... D: ich glaube du hängst nicht sehr an deinen Fingernägeln Ò__Ó


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Maladin schrieb:


> Damals ... achja ... mag wer Geschichten von Früher hören?



Nein! 'schuldigung, wieder das schlechte Benehmen. -.-


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Aber sie ist doch sonst so lieb xD



Das ist Sie doch auch.



Maladin schrieb:


> Damals ... achja ... mag wer Geschichten von Früher hören?



Uns würde nichts mehr gefallen, als dass Sie mit uns eine Geschichte teilen. 



Thoor schrieb:


> Nur aufgrund meiner unglaublichen Gnade... nachdem du Muss warst hab ich dich wieder zusammengeflickt... Sei dankbar, ich kanns auch rückgänig machen...
> 
> Wolltest du sie grade beschützen? Beschützen ist gleichzustellen mit anbaggern.... D: ich glaube du hängst nicht sehr an deinen Fingernägeln Ò__Ó



Tatsächlich, hatte ich die absicht zu beschützen. Jedoch nicht die nette Dame von der sie reden.


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Maladin schrieb:


> Damals ... achja ... mag wer Geschichten von Früher hören?



Ich! Tante Maladin!

@Soladra

Höhö, du hast wohl viel vergessen.


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Uns würde nichts mehr gefallen, als dass Sie mit uns eine Geschichte teilen.



Ne du, lass mal...


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nur aufgrund meiner unglaublichen Gnade... nachdem du Muss warst hab ich dich wieder zusammengeflickt... Sei dankbar, ich kanns auch rückgänig machen...
> 
> Wolltest du sie grade beschützen? Beschützen ist gleichzustellen mit anbaggern.... D: ich glaube du hängst nicht sehr an deinen Fingernägeln Ò__Ó




ODer liegts einfach daran dass wir uns aus ICQ recht gut kennen 

@Reflox: Ich meins erst. Du hast mich noch nie richtig übel drauf erlebt.


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> ODer liegts einfach daran dass wir uns aus ICQ recht gut kennen



Dich kann er anmachen bis er grün wird, das ist mir lang wie breit.


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

*wusel, wusel, wusel* Rawr, ich würde am liebsten mein immer gerade mein Zimmer auseinander nehmen, aber wo soll ich dann wohnen? -.-


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> *wusel, wusel, wusel* Rawr, ich würde am liebsten mein immer gerade mein Zimmer auseinander nehmen, aber wo soll ich dann wohnen? -.-



Unter der Brücke... oder unter meinem Bett =D


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dich kann er anmachen bis er grün wird, das ist mir lang wie breit.



Anmachen? Allein schon dieses Wort hat sowenig Stil und Eleganz, als das ich eine solche Tat jemals volbringen könnte.


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Unter der Brücke... oder unter meinem Bett =D



Tz, dein armes Bett würde das nicht überleben.


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Anmachen? Allein schon dieses Wort hat sowenig Stil und Eleganz, als das ich eine solche Tat jemals volbringen könnte.



Deine geistreiche, weltliche, Eloquenz ist absolut sinnesraubend *__*

@Sabito, ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen: Ich pupse im Schlaf.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Anmachen? Allein schon dieses Wort hat sowenig Stil und Eleganz, als das ich eine solche Tat jemals volbringen könnte.




Ding Ding Ein schritt zum Vampirbutler ist getan. Jetzt musst du noch Leute mit Silberbesteck totwerfen und den satzt "Ich bin nur ein höllisch guter Butler!" sagen und ich stell dich ein.


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ding Ding Ein schritt zum Vampirbutler ist getan. Jetzt musst du noch Leute mit Silberbesteck totwerfen und den satzt "Ich bin nur ein höllisch guter Butler!" sagen und ich stell dich ein.



Bist du etwa ein Vampir?


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @Sabito, ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen: Ich pupse im Schlaf.



Tz, dann überlebst du auch nicht lange.

Edit: Ich entschuldige mich schonmal im vorraus, für jeden persönlichen Angriff, ich habs heute nichts unter Kontrolle, mein Dad hat der Mauer, die das blockiert, heute dne Rest gegeben.


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Unter der Brücke... oder unter meinem Bett =D


Lieber bei den Müllcontainern als bei den unter deinem Bett, dort stirbt man bestimmt vor Staub.


----------



## Maladin (25. April 2011)

Damals - wir waren so arm. Damals waren sogar die Gummistiefel aus Holz.

*verbeug*


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ding Ding Ein schritt zum Vampirbutler ist getan. Jetzt musst du noch Leute mit Silberbesteck totwerfen und den satzt "Ich bin nur ein höllisch guter Butler!" sagen und ich stell dich ein.



Entschuldigen Sie, aber ich muss sie verbessern. Es ist ein Dämonischer Butler, Vampir Butler wären zu wenig mit der Hölle verbunden, und desweiteren sind Vampire auch in gewisser Weise sterblich. 



Maladin schrieb:


> Damals - wir waren so arm. Damals waren sogar die Gummistiefel aus Holz.
> 
> *verbeug*



In einem kleinen Ländchen namens Holland, scheinen die Leute sogar noch ärmer zu sein. Sie haben die Holz-Gummistiefel sogar noch gekürzt.


----------



## Konov (25. April 2011)

Ich bin so voll von einer Maxi Pizza Salami-Schinken. Wooohooo


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Bist du etwa ein Vampir?




Nee, aber n gothmetalknicklichtdingens, das ist das selbe xD


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Maladin schrieb:


> Damals - wir waren so arm. Damals waren sogar die Gummistiefel aus Holz.
> 
> *verbeug*



Mundstuhl ist nicht lustig.
Nichtlustig ist lustig.
Ich habe fertig.

Sabito, lass es nur an mir aus, das prallt ab wie.... wie... verdammt mir fällt kein Vergleich ein....

Und unter meinem Bett ist kein Fünkchen staub, vielleicht hat es Cola Dosen, Socken, Staub, Kommunisten aber sicherlich keine Pornostars!


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

Mala FRüher war nun mal alles aus HOLZ


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

So .. Jungs & Mädelz .. jetzt gehts Rund erst in den A**** dann in den Mu*** 

Autsch tippt mal schneller ihr lahmen Küken ...


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mala FRüher war nun mal alles aus HOLZ



Doch das beliebteste Stück aus Holz ist das Holzmodem. Es ist immer noch so weit verbreitet wie damals. 



Dracun schrieb:


> So .. Jungs & Mädelz .. jetzt gehts Rund erst in den A**** dann in den Mu***
> 
> Autsch tippt mal schneller ihr lahmen Küken ...



Vielleicht sollten Sie auch langsamer tippen? So hätten sie mehr Zeit zum nachdenken, und würden vielleicht einen niveau volleren Text zustande bringen.


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mundstuhl ist nicht lustig.
> Nichtlustig ist lustig.
> Ich habe fertig.
> 
> ...


Wir haben von Staub geredet, nicht von Porno-Stars.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Entschuldigen Sie, aber ich muss sie verbessern. Es ist ein Dämonischer Butler, Vampir Butler wären zu wenig mit der Hölle verbunden, und desweiteren sind Vampire auch in gewisser Weise sterblich.



Is gebongt


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wir haben von Staub geredet, nicht von Porno-Stars.



Welcher Staub? Und welche Pornostars? Wir haben von KOMMUNISTEN geredet... wirst wohl senil auf dein Alter...


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Is gebongt


newfags can't Zitate


----------



## Auriga__ (25. April 2011)

Das Gespräch ist sehr geistreich. .___.


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Grmpf... *alle um ihn herum böse anstarr und in einen Sessel setz*, grmpf....


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Das Gespräch ist sehr geistreich. .___.



Wenn du jetzt nicht smilest komme ich zu dir und reiss die Bäckchen hoch Q_Q


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Das Gespräch ist sehr geistreich. .___.



Vielleicht können Sie uns ja etwas sagen, um unser Gespräch zu verbessern? 



Sabito schrieb:


> Grmpf... *alle um ihn herum böse anstarr und in einen Sessel setz*, grmpf....



Soll ich ihnen einen Tee bringen? Nichts spült einen schlechten Tag besser weg als ein guter Tee.


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten Sie auch langsamer tippen? So hätten sie mehr Zeit zum nachdenken, und würden vielleicht einen niveau volleren Text zustande bringen.


"Hey. Kann ich dich mal was fragen ?" - "Ja." - "Man, piss die Wand an... was soll das heissen?" - "Man, piss die Wand an. Das heisst... wenn du mit irgendwem einer Meinung bist, verstehst du? Etwa dass Raquel Welch einen geilen Prachtarsch hat... Man, piss die Wand an, aber auch wenn einer meint dass n Linkoln besser ist als n Cadilac... man, piss die Wand an, alles klar? Aber auch wenn irgendetwas richtig weltspitze ist, wie Minry, diese Paprika... man, piss die Wand an, alles klar? Aber es heisst natürlich auch "Fahr zur Hölle", oder wie soll ich sagen... hey Paulie, du hastn 2-Zentimeter-Pimmel und Paulie sagt "Man, piss die Wand an"!" - "Piss die Wand an. Paulie, Man, piss die Wand an!" - "Und manchmal heisst es auch einfach nur "Haaach, man, piss die Wand an..."


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> newfags can't Zitate




Bei mir funken nicht mal mehr die Smileys! Ich muss leerzeichen per HTML machen. Also jammer ned


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Das Gespräch ist sehr geistreich. .___.


Es ist sehr geistreich, nur kannst du unsere Übersinnliche Kommunikationsart nicht nachvollziehen v.v


----------



## Auriga__ (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt nicht smilest komme ich zu dir und reiss die Bäckchen hoch Q_Q



Au ja komm vorbei. Q_Q Das brauch ich im Moment echt ... =)



Petersburg schrieb:


> Vielleicht können Sie uns ja etwas sagen, um unser Gespräch zu verbessern?



Einfach nicht über Dämonen und Vampire D: 
Ich mag keine Vampire... Und dann denk ich an Twilight... Und ich mag Twilight nicht... >_<


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Ich glaube ich halte heute mal überwiegend meine Klappe, bleibe in meinem Sessel sitzen und trauer stumm vor mir hin. *Kopf hängen lass*


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich halte heute mal überwiegend meine Klappe, bleibe in meinem Sessel sitzen und trauer stumm vor mir hin. *Kopf hängen lass*



Lies halt deine PN's O.O'


----------



## Auriga__ (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich halte heute mal überwiegend meine Klappe, bleibe in meinem Sessel sitzen und trauer stumm vor mir hin. *Kopf hängen lass*



Ich schliess mich an Q_Q


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> "Hey. Kann ich dich mal was fragen ?" - "Ja." - "Man, piss die Wand an... was soll das heissen?" - "Man, piss die Wand an. Das heisst... wenn du mit irgendwem einer Meinung bist, verstehst du? Etwa dass Raquel Welch einen geilen Prachtarsch hat... Man, piss die Wand an, aber auch wenn einer meint dass n Linkoln besser ist als n Cadilac... man, piss die Wand an, alles klar? Aber auch wenn irgendetwas richtig weltspitze ist, wie Minry, diese Paprika... man, piss die Wand an, alles klar? Aber es heisst natürlich auch "Fahr zur Hölle", oder wie soll ich sagen... hey Paulie, du hastn 2-Zentimeter-Pimmel und Paulie sagt "Man, piss die Wand an"!" - "Piss die Wand an. Paulie, Man, piss die Wand an!" - "Und manchmal heisst es auch einfach nur "Haaach, man, piss die Wand an..."



Vielleicht habe ich mich auch geirrt. 



Sabito schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich halte heute mal überwiegend meine Klappe, bleibe in meinem Sessel sitzen und trauer stumm vor mir hin. *Kopf hängen lass*



*Ihnen einen Tee in die Hand drück*
Ich bin mir sicher, morgen sieht die Welt schon wieder ganz anders aus. Als Kopf hoch!



Auriga__ schrieb:


> Ich schliess mich an Q_Q



Möchten Sie auch einen Tee?


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Einfach nicht über Dämonen und Vampire D:
> Ich mag keine Vampire... Und dann denk ich an Twilight... Und ich mag Twilight nicht... >_<




Ich bin ein Vampir!
*BLING!*
*funkel*
*glitzer glitzer* xD


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

"Ein Mann der Familie hat immer Recht, selbst wenn er Unrecht hat, hat er Recht."


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

Hah Twilight der größte Dreck der je für Frauen erfunden wurde


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Thoor hab schon gelesen. *Tränen aus dne Augen wisch* Fange in Rl echt gleich an zu heulen, Mensch gehts mir mies. -.-


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Thoor hab schon gelesen. *Tränen aus dne Augen wisch* Fange in Rl echt gleich an zu heulen, Mensch gehts mir mies. -.-



Falsche Denkweise.

Korrekte Denkweise -> ich bin toll, scheiss auf den Rest ihr seid nichts.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Thoor hab schon gelesen. *Tränen aus dne Augen wisch* Fange in Rl echt gleich an zu heulen, Mensch gehts mir mies. -.-




Iss Johanneskraut. Hilft immer.


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Falsche Denkweise.
> 
> Korrekte Denkweise -> ich bin toll, scheiss auf den Rest ihr seid nichts.



Mir fehlt leider diese Denkweise, ich kann so nicht denken. *Traurige Gedanken nieder ring* So jetzt ist da nurnoch Wut, Zorn und Hass.


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich halte heute mal überwiegend meine Klappe, bleibe in meinem Sessel sitzen und trauer stumm vor mir hin. *Kopf hängen lass*


Wenn du wüsstest was ich alles so hatte...

Ich gebe dir einen Rat. Allheilmittel ist Liebe. =/


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Vampir!
> *BLING!*
> *funkel*
> *glitzer glitzer* xD



Nein sind Sie nicht. Wenn sie ein Vampir wären, hätte ich keinen Grund sie zu beschützen.



Sabito schrieb:


> Thoor hab schon gelesen. *Tränen aus dne Augen wisch* Fange in Rl echt gleich an zu heulen, Mensch gehts mir mies. -.-





> Keine Nacht kann so dunkel sein, dass man nicht doch ein Lichtlein sieht.


Ich hoffe, dieses Zitat gibt ihnen Hoffnung


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Mir fehlt leider diese Denkweise, ich kann so nicht denken. *Traurige Gedanken nieder ring* So jetzt ist da nurnoch Wut, Zorn und Hass.



Wut Zorn und Hass ist gesund... schrei ihn raus.... D:

MÄDCHEN WILLST DU MAL NE NUMMER..... ups das gehört hier nicht hin D: du hast es in der PN! =D


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest was ich alles so hatte...
> 
> Ich gebe dir einen Rat. Allheilmittel ist Liebe. =/




Ich wiederspreche Freundschaft bringt mehr. Jede LIebe geht irgendwann zuende. Bei Freundschaft muss das nicht sein. Ich hoffe zumnindest, dass ihc iwann mit meinem Kumpel im Altersheim sitzt und wir uns immer noch kichernd Kissen an die Köppe schmeißen.


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

Sabito .. mal ne Frage bist du ein Emo?


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> > Keine Nacht kann so dunkel sein, dass man nicht doch ein Lichtlein sieht.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe, dieses Zitat gibt ihnen Hoffnung



Wenn man mal in solchen Momente in meine Seele schauen könnte, würde man merken, dass es da kein Licht gibt, nur Finsternis.

Edit: @DRacun
Nein bin ich nicht.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Sabito .. mal ne Frage bist du ein Emo?




Allene für diese Frage könnte ich dir den Kopf abhacken -.-


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Sabito .. mal ne Frage bist du ein Emo?



Es geht dem Herrn zur Zeit eben schlecht. Eine solche Frage ist ziemlich taktlos.



Soladra schrieb:


> Ich wiederspreche Freundschaft bringt mehr. Jede LIebe geht irgendwann zuende. Bei Freundschaft muss das nicht sein. Ich hoffe zumnindest, dass ihc iwann mit meinem Kumpel im Altersheim sitzt und wir uns immer noch kichernd Kissen an die Köppe schmeißen.



Ich wieder spreche ihnen nur ungern wieder. In meinen Augen kann Liebe ewig halten. Es kommt eben dadrauf an, ob man jemanden findet, der wirklich zu einem passt.


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Sabito .. mal ne Frage bist du ein Emo?


Denke eher nicht, er hat wohl eher harte Zeiten hinter und vor sich.


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Und das von einem Vater >.>


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

Okay danke das hat meine Frage beantwortet  

Hör mal jetzt mal im Ernst .. geh zum Arzt .. dat is ja nimmer normal, sry aber dat wat du hier vom Stapel lässt entweder .. springst du demnächst von nem Hochhaus, Brücke oder ähnlichem oder du gierst nach Aufmerksamkeit.

Ganz ehrlich ich sag es dir echt ganz knall hart isn Gesicht .. such dir Professionelle Hilfe .. echt mal


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich wieder spreche ihnen nur ungern wieder. In meinen Augen kann Liebe ewig halten. Es kommt eben dadrauf an, ob man jemanden findet, der wirklich zu einem passt.




Das ist Wissenschaftlich unmöglich. Liebe ist genu gesehen nur ein Hormonmix im Blut. Selbst wenn man sich unsterblich in wen verknallt, gewöhnt sich der Körper in 3-4 Jahren an den erhöhten Hormonwert und die Schmetterlinge im Bauch verrecken.

@Dracun: Stell dir mal vor iwer wildfremdes aus nem Forum schmeißt dir das an den Kopf. Merkste was?


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Und das von einem Vater >.>



Nur weil er Vater ist, heist es nicht, dass er wie man so schön sagt "Die Weisheit mit Löffeln gegessen hat". Es ist eben nicht jeder Mensch perfekt. 



Dracun schrieb:


> Okay danke das hat meine Frage beantwortet
> 
> Hör mal jetzt mal im Ernst .. geh zum Arzt .. dat is ja nimmer normal, sry aber dat wat du hier vom Stapel lässt entweder .. springst du demnächst von nem Hochhaus, Brücke oder ähnlichem oder du gierst nach Aufmerksamkeit.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich ich sag es dir echt ganz knall hart isn Gesicht .. such dir Professionelle Hilfe .. echt mal



Wie es mir scheint, ging es Ihnen noch nie wirklich schlecht.



Soladra schrieb:


> Das ist Wissenschaftlich unmöglich. Liebe ist genu gesehen nur ein Hormonmix im Blut. Selbst wenn man sich unsterblich in wen verknallt, gewöhnt sich der Körper in 3-4 Jahren an den erhöhten Hormonwert und die Schmetterlinge im Bauch verrecken.



Doch, trotzdem gibt es Paare, welche sich auch nach 3-4 Jahren noch Lieben. Nur weil der Hormonmix im Blut wieder normal wird, heist es nicht, dass man sofort nichts mehr für diese Person empfindet.


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

Ja das von einem Vater .. hey ich hab auch harte Zeiten hinter mir .. und? Damit muss man klar kommen und wenn nicht sucht man sich Hilfe.

Ganz einfache Geschichte

Und es ist mir kack egal ob ihr mir den Kopp abhacken wollte oder sonstiges ich sag was ich denke .. und ich denke das der Mensch Sabito ganz dringend Hilfe benötigt


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Ich mache mir gerade eher Sorgen um meine Zähne als um meine Verfassung (weiß falsche Einstellung, aber es lenkt ab), dieses Zähneknirschen kann nicht gesund sein, in dem Ausmaß.

Edit: Selbstmord? Keine Option.


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ja das von einem Vater .. hey ich hab auch harte Zeiten hinter mir .. und? Damit muss man klar kommen und wenn nicht sucht man sich Hilfe.
> 
> Ganz einfache Geschichte
> 
> Und es ist mir kack egal ob ihr mir den Kopp abhacken wollte oder sonstiges ich sag was ich denke .. und ich denke das der Mensch Sabito ganz dringend Hilfe benötigt


Wiedermal beweist dies deine Weisheit.


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich mache mir gerade eher Sorgen um meine Zähne als um meine Verfassung (weiß falsche Einstellung, aber es lenkt ab), dieses Zähneknirschen kann nicht gesund sein, in dem Ausmaß.
> 
> Edit: Selbstmord? Keine Option.



Selbstmord ist in der Tat absolut keine Option.
Vielleicht sollten sie es mal mit Meditieren versuchen, um ihre Gefühle besser in den Griff zu bekommen?


----------



## Auriga__ (25. April 2011)

Pass auf Sabito.
Jeder von uns war sicher schonmal in einem so tiefen Loch das nie aufzuhören scheint. Wir können dir nur Tipps geben aber da raus musst du von alleine.
Nun ich finde es ist deine Entscheidung, ob du in Zukunft einfach weiterhin den Kopf hängen lässt, oder ob du versuchst was zu verändern und das beste aus der Situation zu machen. Ich kann dir nur sagen dass eine negative Einstellung zu nichts führt. Ich habs ausprobiert, sicher 5 Jahre lang. Aber nach dieser Zeit dacht ich mir so kann es nicht weitergehen. Seit 3 Jahren lebe ich mit ner neuen Einstellung, und es hat echt geholfen. Und die Mitmenschen haben darauf sehr positiv reagiert.
Glaub mir, die schlechte Einstellung merkt dir jeder an und das schreckt Leute ab... Aber ich finde du hast eine sehr tolle Persönlichkeit, bring das mehr zum Ausdruck! Auch wenn ich dich noch nicht sehr lange kenne, aber du warst zu mir immer sehr sympathisch. 

Halt die Ohren steif ^^


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich mache mir gerade eher Sorgen um meine Zähne als um meine Verfassung (weiß falsche Einstellung, aber es lenkt ab), dieses Zähneknirschen kann nicht gesund sein, in dem Ausmaß.
> 
> Edit: Selbstmord? Keine Option.


Ablenken ist auch schlecht. Stell dich deinen Problemen und spuck ihnen ins Gesicht.


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wie es mir scheint, ging es Ihnen noch nie wirklich schlecht.



Mit 18 rausgeworfen von Mutter, lange Zeit auf der Straße gelebt, als Kind vom eigenen Onkel angefasst worden, nach meiner Pubertät täglich den Hass meiner Mutter zu spüren bekommen, ne Zeitlang in Viersen zur Therapie gewesen .. und dann denganzen kleinen scheiß wie nicht akzeptiert worden im neuen Heimatort etc 


mir ging es schon richtig scheiße, von daher weiß ich das es besser ist sich Hilfe zu suchen


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ablenken ist auch schlecht. Stell dich deinen Problemen und spuck ihnen ins Gesicht.



Womit könnte man eine solche Situation nur besser bekämpfen, als mit Arroganz? 



Soladra schrieb:


> Das ist Wissenschaftlich unmöglich. Liebe ist genu gesehen nur ein Hormonmix im Blut. Selbst wenn man sich unsterblich in wen verknallt, gewöhnt sich der Körper in 3-4 Jahren an den erhöhten Hormonwert und die Schmetterlinge im Bauch verrecken.



Dann tut es mir leid, dass ich Sie falsch eingeschätzt habe.


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-H6ESqzT34[/youtube]

Fürs Selbstvertrauen

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvrvcgmWPbA[/youtube]

Für die dicken Eier

^.^


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Selbstmord ist in der Tat absolut keine Option.
> Vielleicht sollten sie es mal mit Meditieren versuchen, um ihre Gefühle besser in den Griff zu bekommen?



Ich habe über Jahre hinweg gelernt Gefühle zu unterdrücken, bis auf Wut, Hass, Zorn, Liebe (letzteres wäre schade drum, und bei den ersten drei, kann ich es so weit kontrollieren, das ich nicht gleich alles in Rwichweite in Fetzen reiße, denn wenn die Drei auftreten, dann gemeinsam) klappt das ganz gut, zu gut ich tue es inzwischen unterbewusst, so gesehen bin ich fast ein gefühlsloser Stein.

Aurige, mein Loch ist tief, sehr tief, daraus zu kommen dauert sehr lange, jetzt schon knapp 2 Jahre und ich sitze immernoch drin und rutsche in schlechten Situationen ein kleines Stück zurück, mit verheerender Wirkung wie man ja sieht.^^ So habe mich abgeregt, keine Ahnung wie lange das anhält, wie lange ich es schaffe alles zu unterdrücken, bis es erstmal erloschen ist.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wiedermal beweist dies deine Weisheit.




Nunja...es ist die eine Sache, wwenn ein guter Freund, ein Bruder, eine schwester oder ne VErstrauenstperson dir das sagt und ne andere wenn iwer asu nem Forum dir an den Kopf schmeißt, dass du zum Psychodoc gehen sollst. 
Und manche/die meisten Psychodocs pupen einen einfach mit Antodepressiva und Psychopharmaka voll, damit man überhaupt six merh fühlt und kassieren die Kohle. Ich hab auf meinen Bruder gehört und muss jeden Tag jetzt 6 verschiedene Tabletten fressen. So isses ned dass das alle Probleme löst.

Verscuh einfach, dein Vertrauen zurückzugewinnen. Zu irgendjemanden. Glaub mir, es geht einem besser,w enn man sich ausquatschen kann. Und wenns nur im Chat ist.


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Womit könnte man eine solche Situation nur besser bekämpfen, als mit Arroganz?
> 
> 
> 
> Dann tut es mir leid, dass ich Sie falsch eingeschätzt habe.


Oho ganz langsam Schätzchen.

Ich habe Dinge erlebt, bei denen dir der Magen seinen Inhalt preisgeben würde.

Ich gebe dir mal einen kleinen Vorgeschmack. 

Jeder der Amnesia gespielt hat, weiss wie die Hauptrolle drauf ist, nur bei mir, war es doppelt so schlimm.

Plötzliche Bilder, von Leichen, überall, grausame Szene vor den Augen jeden Tag, jede Sekunde. 
Schizophrenie, Todesangst, Hirngespinnste der grausamsten Art.

Aber du kannst es nicht verstehen, das kann niemand.


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich habe über Jahre hinweg gelernt Gefühle zu unterdrücken, bis auf Wut, Hass, Zorn, Liebe (letzteres wäre schade drum, und bei den ersten drei, kann ich es so weit kontrollieren, das ich nicht gleich alles in Rwichweite in Fetzen reiße, denn wenn die Drei auftreten, dann gemeinsam) klappt das ganz gut, zu gut ich tue es inzwischen unterbewusst, so gesehen bin ich fast ein gefühlsloser Stein.
> 
> Aurige, mein Loch ist tief, sehr tief, daraus zu kommen dauert sehr lange, jetzt schon knapp 2 Jahre und ich sitze immernoch drin.



Ich meinte jedoch, Sie sollten Meditieren um mit ihren Gefühlen fertig zu werden, um sich ihnen zu stellen. Unterdrücken bringt nichts, wenn es Ihnen schlecht geht so kommen die Gefühle wieder hoch. Und das zieht Sie noch mehr runter. 



Reflox schrieb:


> Oho ganz langsam Schätzchen.
> 
> Ich habe Dinge erlebt, bei denen dir der Magen seinen Inhalt preisgeben würde.
> 
> ...



Es freut mich zu sehen, dass Sie sich jedoch wieder davon erholt haben.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Womit könnte man eine solche Situation nur besser bekämpfen, als mit Arroganz?
> 
> 
> 
> Dann tut es mir leid, dass ich Sie falsch eingeschätzt habe.




Nenn Reflox noch einmal Arrogant und ich hau dir eine Rein.


----------



## Rexo (25. April 2011)

_Nachsten Monat hab ch entlich meinen pc <3 dan kanne ich entlich zocken.....und dan bin ich bei meinem Schatz..._


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nenn Reflox noch einmal Arrogant und ich hau dir eine Rein.



Es tut mir aufrichtig leid. Ich habe es nicht anders verdient, ich bin zu unerfahren mit sowas. Hauen sie mir eine rein, bitte.


----------



## Auriga__ (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Aurige, mein Loch ist tief, sehr tief, daraus zu kommen dauert sehr lange, jetzt schon knapp 2 Jahre und ich sitze immernoch drin.



Ja. Eben. Ein tiefes Loch. Bei mir gings auch 5 Jahre lang, also mecker mal nicht .... Sowas geht nicht von heute auf morgen.

Es kommt grade so rüber als würdest du unsere Tipps nicht akzeptieren wollen - na gut. Wir versuchen dir zu helfen aber du hängst den harten Einzelgänger raus. Okay, von mir aus. Aber dann bitte bitte hör doch auf die Stimmung nach unten zu ziehen. Ich kann deine Situation nachvollziehen. Sogar sehr. Aber sowas braucht Zeit und Nerven. Und du kannst es schon schaffen, ausser du bleibst so pessimistisch wie jetzt...

Aber wenn du dann auf diese Tour kommst... Danke, aber nein danke -.- Das nervt einfach nurnoch, sorry.


----------



## Rexo (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nenn Reflox noch einmal Arrogant und ich hau dir eine Rein.



_Soladra....brems dich ma kleine ok ??du hast meines erachtens noch immer nix auf HF verlohren....nur ma so nebenbei_


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Soladra....brems dich ma kleine ok ??du hast meines erachtens noch immer nix auf HF verlohren....nur ma so nebenbei_



Sie hat schon recht. Ich sollte mehr über meine Worte nachdenken.


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

Soladra .. natürlich kann man an den falschen Psychiater geraten .. ich hatte das Glück und hab en guten erwischt, wo ich viel loswerden konnte. Die Sache mit meinem Onkel, der Tod von meinem geliebten Opa, etc etc.
es hat mir gut getan und das ohne Medis ... und von diesen Sachen wissen nur wenige ... gut jetzt auch zig buffed user .. aber mittlerweile ist mir das egal 

Aber wenn man sich Zeit nimmt bei der Suche nach nem Psychiater, dann findet man auch einen Guten. 
Bei mri auf meiner ersten Gesamtschule (vor meinem Umzug) gab es einen Schulpsychologen(en richtig guter Typ) der hat mir auch nachher noch ab und an mal geholfen wenn ich wieder zu Besuch war. 

Aber ein guter Seelenklempner kann helfen und bei dem was Sabito da schreibt bräuchte er Hilfe.. ganz knall hart gesgat


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Es tut mir aufrichtig leid. Ich habe es nicht anders verdient, ich bin zu unerfahren mit sowas. Hauen sie mir eine rein, bitte.


Macht nichts, du kennst mich ja kaum. 

Ich komme gleich wieder, ich brauch ne Tablette oder irgendwas, denn erholt habe ich davon noch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich meinte jedoch, Sie sollten Meditieren um mit ihren Gefühlen fertig zu werden, um sich ihnen zu stellen. Unterdrücken bringt nichts, wenn es Ihnen schlecht geht so kommen die Gefühle wieder hoch. Und das zieht Sie noch mehr runter.
> 
> 
> 
> Es freut mich zu sehen, dass Sie sich jedoch wieder davon erholt haben.



So für heute wieder "clean", ich muss mich noch ein paar schlechten Erinnerungen stellen, den Tod meiner Haustiere, ist schon überwunden, aber für eine bin ich nicht stark genug, um es zu überstehen, ohne mir zu schaden. Leider wieß ich nicht wie man meditiert.^^ Ach halt Google könnt helfen, oder auch nicht.


----------



## Rexo (25. April 2011)

_Wios lauft hier auf einmal jeder X belibige mit einer SOul Eater Signatur rum ?? das macht den anime shcon wieder derbe uncool....ich guck bissel Beelzebub das is n geiler anime_


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Macht nichts, du kennst mich ja kaum.
> 
> Ich komme gleich wieder, ich brauch ne Tablette oder irgendwas, denn erholt habe ich davon noch nicht wirklich.



Doch trotzdem sollte ich an mir arbeiten, damit soetwas nicht nocheinmal passiert. Wenn ich nicht aufpasse, so könnte ich die Leute wohl zu tief verletzen mit meinen unbedachten Worten.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Soladra....brems dich ma kleine ok ??du hast meines erachtens noch immer nix auf HF verlohren....nur ma so nebenbei_




Nenn mich nicht kleine. Das darf niiemand.


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wios lauft hier auf einmal jeder X belibige mit einer SOul Eater Signatur rum ?? das macht den anime shcon wieder derbe uncool....ich guck bissel Beelzebub das is n geiler anime_


Jeder X beliebige? Ist ja ganz böse wenn man Fan davon ist.


----------



## Skatero (25. April 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wios lauft hier auf einmal jeder X belibige mit einer SOul Eater Signatur rum ?? das macht den anime shcon wieder derbe uncool....ich guck bissel Beelzebub das is n geiler anime_



Ich war sicher der Erste. Darum bin ich jetzt cool.


----------



## Rexo (25. April 2011)

_


Soladra schrieb:



			Nenn mich nicht kleine. Das darf niiemand.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Was will jetzt machen ?? wieder bei Mysterio petzen gehen....ich kanne ihn nich ausstehen weil er ne meme is und das weis du auch...._


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Sorry Sabito bei allem Verständnis aber....

Wurdest du von deinem Vater/Onkel gef****? Wurdest du geschlagen? Hat dein Vater deine Mutter unter Alkoholeinfluss geschlagen? Hast du erlebt wie Bomben in deiner Wohnsiedlung detoniert sind? Hast du erlebt wie Menschen verstümmelt wurden? Hast du erlebt wie Menschen gefoltert wurden? Hast du das Elend in der 3. Welt gesehen? Den Sextourismus in Asien? Hast du jemals dem Tod ins Auge geblickt? Ihn dir vielleicht gewünscht damit die Schmerzen aufhören? Hattest du jemals Krebs? Wurdest du atomar verseucht? 

DANN hast du ein tiefes Loch, alles andere mag für dich tragisch sein aber Firlefanz im Vergleich zu dem was oben beschrieben wurde. Wir alle versuchen die zu helfen, aber wenn du die Hilfe nicht annehmen willst und lieber den harten, einsamen Wolf markieren willst dann viel Spass dabei, mir gehts langsam einfach nur noch auf den Sack. Hart aber ist so. Es kotzt mich an wie gewisse Leute behaupten es geht ihnen schlecht obwohl sie in einem Wohlstandsland leben, obwohl sie in einem Paradies leben im Vergleich zu ca 70% vom Rest der Welt. Also sei einfach dankbar für das was du hast, und zwar ein Bett, warme Mahlzeiten, ein medizinisches Versorgungsystem, eine Ausbildung, ein Dach über dem Kopf und und und...

Und übrigens mit "ich bin der einsame Wolf" findet man keine Freunde, und Mädchen fahren erst recht nicht auf die Mitleidstour ab.

Wahrscheinlich gehts dir jetzt noch "Mieser", bist in einem noch "tieferen" Loch, vielleicht rüttelt es aber auch einen kleinen Teil in dir wach, denk einfach mal in Ruhe drüber nach wie schön du es eigentlich hast...


----------



## Rexo (25. April 2011)

Zorro allls Kind xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-EoIBhF2hl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> Was will jetzt machen ?? wieder bei Mysterio petzen gehen....ich kanne ihn nich ausstehen weil er ne meme is und das weis du auch...._




Und mir sagen ich soll mich beruhigen.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sorry Sabito bei allem Verständnis aber....
> 
> Wurdest du von deinem Vater/Onkel gef****? Wurdest du geschlagen? Hat dein Vater deine Mutter unter Alkoholeinfluss geschlagen? Hast du erlebt wie Bomben in deiner Wohnsiedlung detoniert sind? Hast du erlebt wie Menschen verstümmelt wurden? Hast du erlebt wie Menschen gefoltert wurden? Hast du das Elend in der 3. Welt gesehen? Den Sextourismus in Asien? Hast du jemals dem Tod ins Auge geblickt? Ihn dir vielleicht gewünscht damit die Schmerzen aufhören? Hattest du jemals Krebs? Wurdest du atomar verseucht?
> 
> ...




 Jej ich hab 4 Tiefe Löcher xD


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Und mir sagen ich soll mich beruhigen.



Von was zur Hölle redet ihr hübschen )


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

scheiße ... schmutzige Gedanken jetzt 

Danke Soladra


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> scheiße ... schmutzige Gedanken jetzt
> 
> Danke Soladra



Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, das kommt gerade ziemlich unpassend.


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

Hey sie hat mit 4 tiefen Löchern angefangen 
Und für 2deutige Gedanken gibt es nie schlechte Augenblicke


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

@Thoor über nen gemeinsamen Bekannten. Ich komm ganz gut mit ihm aus, Rexo hat sich grad mit ihm in den Haaren


----------



## Ykon (25. April 2011)

Sabito? Wie alt bist du? 17?
Wenn ich hier so eine melodramatische Scheiße lese, fange ich erstens an zu kotzens und frage mich zweitens was aus dem Nachtschwärmer geworden ist. Nurnoch pubertierende und nicht aus der Pubertät rauskommende Menschen unterwegs?
Mit 17 Jahren sprichst du von einem zweijährigen "Loch", das dich Zuhause hält? Wenn ich so was schon lese könnte ich geich ein zweites Mal kotzen gehen. Ist es etwa aufgrund deines Aussehens? Im rl versagt und kriegst keine Freundin ab? Deswegen lieber in Internetforen mit Mädchen und anscheinend Metrosexuellen darüber diskutieren? Das auf einer eigentlichen Rollenspielseite, wohlgemerkt.
Es kommt mir so vor, als ob all das genau der Fall ist und du anfängst die moralische Schiene zu fahren. Du predigst von Gefühlen, die du gelernt hast zu unterdrücken und sagst allen wie depri du doch bist. Das lässt doch nur darauf schließen, dass du im echten Leben mal total abkackst.
Weißt du was das beste Gegenmittel für einen 17jährigen Jungen gegen Depressionen sind? Und ja, es ist ein Allheilmittel: Eine Muschi für dich!
Lieber verkehrst du weiterhin in deinem Teufelskreis und lässt dich von deinen "allwissenden" Freunden hier bemitleiden. 
Genau, bleib Zuhause. Bleib auf deinem dicken Arsch sitzen, tu nichts und heul lieber aufgrund deines 17 Jahre alten und doch schon so verunstaltetem Leben. Ist ja nicht so, als wären wie alle unseres Glückes Schmied...


Achja, und wieso verfickt noch eins siezt Petersburg hier alle? Sind wir in einem andauerndem Bewerbungsschreiben?

Manchmal vermisse ich hier den alten Trollhaufen, war weniger schlimm, als das hier


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Sabito, ich würde sagen, du solltest dich bei Auriga für deine Undankbarkeit entschuldigen. Ich glaube ich hätte mein Leben dafürgegeben, als es mir beschissen ging, wenn mir jemand soviel Verständnis würde.


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hey sie hat mit 4 tiefen Löchern angefangen
> Und für 2deutige Gedanken gibt es nie schlechte Augenblicke



Ich würde zugerne sehen, wie Sie auf einer Beerdigung, während jemand etwas sagt, etwas Zweideutiges in seinen Worten entdecken, und dann einfach los lachen.


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

Für alle die manchmal denken "Warum immer ich?"




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=01nmbDEysvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hmm liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich mittlerweile bei ner Beerdigung nicht den Tod betrauer sondern das Leben von demjenigen feier


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Manchmal vermisse ich hier den alten Trollhaufen, war weniger schlimm, als das hier



Ich bin vermutlich einer der Dienstältesten in diesem Thread!

Aber recht haste

Flosse o/


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sabito, ich würde sagen, du solltest dich bei Auriga für deine Undankbarkeit entschuldigen. Ich glaube ich hätte mein Leben dafürgegeben, als es mir beschissen ging, wenn mir jemand soviel Verständnis würde.



Schon getan, ich würde es sogar nochmals tun und nochmal, ich schäme mich gerade für mein Verhalten.


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

hihi Thoor


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> hihi Thoor



Was du von mir wünschen?


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Schon getan, ich würde es sogar nochmals tun und nochmal, ich schäme mich gerade für mein Verhalten.




Jeder ist mal scheiße drauf. Du entschuldigst dich, dass zeigt, dass du was in der Birne hast.


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

Nix .. find die besten Comments in den letzten seiten waren von dir, ykon und Auriga_ .. Dat war der Punkt auf dem I


----------



## Rexo (25. April 2011)

Es hat auf seinen Kopf gekackt xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g7bpdD-csJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (25. April 2011)

Guten Abend allerseits


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

Moin


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nix .. find die besten Comments in den letzten seiten waren von dir, ykon und Auriga_ .. Dat war der Punkt auf dem I



Thoor Kompetent, Seriös, Eloquent und einfach AWESOME!


----------



## tonygt (25. April 2011)

Ich scheine hier ja irgendwas verpasst zu haben, nach dem Comments auf der Seite


----------



## Auriga__ (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Thoor Kompetent, Seriös, Eloquent und einfach AWESOME!



Bist du dir da sicher? o_Ô'


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich scheine hier ja irgendwas verpasst zu haben, nach dem Comments auf der Seite



Du bist ne Eule und kannst deinen Kopf um 360Grad drehen, wie kann man da was verpassen?


----------



## Ykon (25. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich scheine hier ja irgendwas verpasst zu haben, nach dem Comments auf der Seite



Nichts Wichtiges


----------



## Auriga__ (25. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich scheine hier ja irgendwas verpasst zu haben, nach dem Comments auf der Seite



Glaub mir, das willst du nicht wissen xD


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jhwBI9b6Pfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal zum Gedankenanstoß


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Iich geh mal pennen, viel Spass noch.


----------



## tonygt (25. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du bist ne Eule und kannst deinen Kopf um 360Grad drehen, wie kann man da was verpassen?



Wenn man für jede Änderung des Blicks den Kopf drehen muss, kann das mit unter sehr anstregend sein, deswegen hab ich wohl grad lieber meine Zeit damit verbraucht How I met your mother zu sehen anstatt das ganze hier zu verfolgen . Und bin auch schon wieder weg Wg ruft  man sieht sich vieleicht später.

Die Eule


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

cya


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Du hast vier tiefe löcher verpasst


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

Hau die Butze tony 

Hehe .. schweinische Gedanken wieder.. wo is meine Frau eigentlich wieder

höhöhöhö


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Ich denke es ist an der Zeit mich im Hintergrund zu halten. Es wurden heute genügend unbedachte Worte gesprochen. Ich möchte mich noch einmal entschuldigen, für alles was ich so unbedacht gesagt habe.
Ich hoffe Sie alle können mir verzeien.


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

Wenn du dat scheiß Sie sein lassen könntest klar .. ansonsten .. NÖÖ


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Iich geh mal pennen, viel Spass noch.




Gute Nacht und Schlaf gut


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

So Leute ich werde mich hier mal für Heute und Morgen (vll auch länger) raushalten und mir eine "Auszeit" nehmen und über einige Dinge nachdenken.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> So Leute ich werde mich hier mal für Heute und Morgen (vll auch länger) raushalten und mir eine "Auszeit" nehmen und über einige Dinge nachdenken.




Auch dir gute Nacht.


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

Tu das .. und wenn dir ein Messer auf einmal zu gut gefällt .. nimm es in die Hand und schmeiß es weit weg  und sag .. "Fuck You, das ist es net wert. Ich kämpfe für mein Leben und wenn es noch so lange dauert."

Also .. Hau die Butze und sei mal wieder lieb zu deiner Hand .. entspannt ungemein  

Aja Guts Nächtle


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Auch dir gute Nacht.



Hab ich gesagt ich gehe schlafen? Oo Nein ich halte mich bloss aus dem Thread raus.


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_P6WqHa5Co

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*snief*  wie wahr


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Hab ich gesagt ich gehe schlafen? Oo Nein ich halte mich bloss aus dem Thread raus.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> So Leute ich werde mich hier mal für Heute und Morgen (vll auch länger) raushalten und mir eine "Auszeit" nehmen und über einige Dinge nachdenken.



Waruuuum? :-(

Edit: Hab bis eben LoL gespielt und daher den Thread nicht verfolgt :X


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Waruuuum? :-(
> 
> Edit: Hab bis eben LoL gespielt und daher den Thread nicht verfolgt :X



Ich muss mir über einige Dinge, die mich betreffen, klar werden, an sich wichtige Dinge um mein Lebensstile zu ändern.


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich muss mir über einige Dinge, die mich betreffen, klar werden, an sich wichtige Dinge um mein Lebensstile zu ändern.



Falls es dir hilft, ich glaube an dich. Ich bin mir sicher, du schaffst das.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich muss mir über einige Dinge, die mich betreffen, klar werden, an sich wichtige Dinge um mein Lebensstile zu ändern.



Hmkay.

Komisch, dass du noch gestern geschrieben hast, dass dir Texte nicht nah gehen. Aber kaum schreiben Thoor und Ykon etwas nimmst du es dir zu Herzen? Ach komm bitte...


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmkay.
> 
> Komisch, dass du noch gestern geschrieben hast, dass dir Texte nicht nah gehen. Aber kaum schreiben Thoor und Ykon etwas nimmst du es dir zu Herzen? Ach komm bitte...



Manchmal, fällt es einem eben schwerer, sich von Texten zu distanzieren.


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

Aber recht haben sie .. und manche Texte sollen ja auch wach rütteln  ..


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Aber recht haben sie .. und manche Texte sollen ja auch wach rütteln  ..



Sonst wäre ja alles was wir geschrieben haben sinnlos.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Aber recht haben sie .. und manche Texte sollen ja auch wach rütteln  ..



Ich sehe das anders. Im Bezug auf das Recht-haben.


----------



## Ykon (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Falls es dir hilft, ich glaube an dich. Ich bin mir sicher, du schaffst das.



Mir ist es nie so aufgefallen, aber ja, du bist ein verdammter Troll!


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Mir ist es nie so aufgefallen, aber ja, du bist ein verdammter Troll!



Warum zur hölle soll ich bitte ein "Troll" sein?


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Warum zur hölle soll ich bitte ein "Troll" sein?



Weil du, aus dem Nichts heraus, auf einmal die Siez-Tour fährst


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmkay.
> 
> Komisch, dass du noch gestern geschrieben hast, dass dir Texte nicht nah gehen. Aber kaum schreiben Thoor und Ykon etwas nimmst du es dir zu Herzen? Ach komm bitte...



Es fällt mir schwerer mich zu distanzieren, wenn ich auf 180 bin (darum lese ich dann auch nie Bücher, auf was für Ideen ich kommen könnte, denn manch Bücher sind nicht gerade harmlos Oo).


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil du, aus dem Nichts heraus, auf einmal die Siez-Tour fährst



Mir war eben danach, was ist denn dadran auszusetzen?


----------



## Ykon (25. April 2011)

Nein, nein, nein, nein, nein, nein, nein, NEIN, Mama hat immer gesagt: " don't feed teh trollz!" :>


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein, nein, nein, nein, nein, NEIN, Mama hat immer gesagt: " don't feed teh trollz!" :>



*Seufz* Wie Sie meinen. Dann werde ich Sie eben auch nicht respektieren. Ich wünsche Ihnen noch einen schönen Aufenthalt, hier im Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Es fällt mir schwerer mich zu distanzieren, wenn ich auf 180 bin (darum lese ich dann auch nie Bücher, auf was für Ideen ich kommen könnte, denn manch Bücher sind nicht gerade harmlos Oo).



Dann solltest du dich beruhigen, deine Gedanken sortieren. Und vor allem darauf achten, was manche fremdwilde Menschen (ich auch) von sich geben und nicht jeden Ratschlag auf gut Glauben umsetzen.


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

Nein Petersburg .. ihr habt dat halt versucht mit Tüdelü usw Thoor hat es ja auch erst so versucht (zumindest las es sich so) und dann halt mal auf den Tisch geknallt und gesagt was Sache ist.
Man kann es auf der sanften Tour versuchen oder halt knallhart .. manchmal hilft halt nur knallhart .. ich musste die scheiße auch so lernen.
Ich wollt euer Bemühen niemals schmälern aber ich finde die knallharte Variante hilft besser als das ganze Geschmuse 

Von daher ja Sie haben recht .. und wenn es funktioniert hat .. ist es ja jut  Aber das sieht man erst viel viel später, weil der kleine hat en langen Weg vor sich udn den sollte er gehen. Am besten mit Hilfe ... ich sags immer wieder .. 

Sooo ich klink mich mal langsam aus .. werd müde, in meinem Alter keen Wunder


----------



## Ykon (25. April 2011)

Dracun spricht mir manchmal aus der Seele. Liegt wohl daran, dass er Kölner ist :>


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nein Petersburg .. ihr habt dat halt versucht mit Tüdelü usw Thoor hat es ja auch erst so versucht (zumindest las es sich so) und dann halt mal auf den Tisch geknallt und gesagt was Sache ist.
> Man kann es auf der sanften Tour versuchen oder halt knallhart .. manchmal hilft halt nur knallhart .. ich musste die scheiße auch so lernen.
> Ich wollt euer Bemühen niemals schmälern aber ich finde die knallharte Variante hilft besser als das ganze Geschmuse
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, ich gab mein bestes. Doch das ändert eben nichts dadrann, dass ich nicht wirklich Erfahrung mit sowas habe. So habe ich aber hoffentlich dazu gelernt, und weis nun, dass es auch anders geht.


----------



## Auriga__ (25. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Es fällt mir schwerer mich zu distanzieren, wenn ich auf 180 bin (darum lese ich dann auch nie Bücher, auf was für Ideen ich kommen könnte, denn manch Bücher sind nicht gerade harmlos Oo).



So, fertig Kindergarten jetzt. Ich schlage vor du gehst mal offline und überschläfst deine Situation. Sowas wirkt wunder. 



Razyl schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dich beruhigen, deine Gedanken sortieren. Und vor allem darauf achten, was manche fremdwilde Menschen (ich auch) von sich geben und nicht jeden Ratschlag auf gut Glauben umsetzen.



Da hast du völlig Recht, aber andererseits sollte man sie auch nicht einfach ignorieren.



Whatever - ich geh pennen  Gute Nacht ihr Trolle xD


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

Auri hat recht i, geh jetzt auch pennen .. haut die Butze und lasst die hände über decke .. gibt nur weiße flecke ..


----------



## tonygt (25. April 2011)

Hmm, ich sollte vieleicht doch nochmal, die Seiten seit der heutigen Eröffnung, der Nachtschwärmer nachlesen, ich vermute fast das sie meinen restlichen Montag versüßen könnten


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hmm, ich sollte vieleicht doch nochmal, die Seiten seit der heutigen Eröffnung, der Nachtschwärmer nachlesen, ich vermute fast das sie meinen restlichen Montag versüßen könnten



Wenn Sie soetwas erfreut, können Sie das gerne tun. Ich an Ihrer stelle würde es jedoch lassen, da das Problem nun geklärt ist, und es Sie vielleicht belasten könnte.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nein Petersburg .. ihr habt dat halt versucht mit Tüdelü usw Thoor hat es ja auch erst so versucht (zumindest las es sich so) und dann halt mal auf den Tisch geknallt und gesagt was Sache ist.
> Man kann es auf der sanften Tour versuchen oder halt knallhart .. manchmal hilft halt nur knallhart .. ich musste die scheiße auch so lernen.
> Ich wollt euer Bemühen niemals schmälern aber ich finde die knallharte Variante hilft besser als das ganze Geschmuse



Hat er echt gesagt was Sache ist? Oder hat er nicht nur einfach das geschrieben, was seiner Meinung nach Sache ist? 

Nur weil wir in einem recht guten Land leben, darf hier keiner traurig sein und in ein Depressionsloch fallen? Nur weil vor meinen Auge noch keiner abgeknallt wurde oder vergewaltigt wurde sind meine Probleme geringfügiger als die angesprochenen? Muss ich immer nur an andere Menschen in Afrika denken und darf niemals behaupten, dass es mir schlecht geht? Das halte ich nämlich für einen riesigen Schwachsinn.

Hier wird über ein Problem geredet, als seien Depressionen nichts schwerwiegendes. Schließlich geht es einem doch gut und die Menschen in Afrika und anderen Ländern der "dritten Welt" müssen hungern und frieren. Ja, mein Gott, dann ist es halt so. Ich muss nicht alle zwanzig Sekunden daran erinnert werden, dass ich nen Dach übern Kopf habe. MEINE Probleme sind für MICH persönlich wichtiger, wenn sie mich stark belasten, als die Probleme von Leuten in anderen Ländern. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass es denen scheiße geht und sie mir egal sind. Es hat einfach damit zu tun, dass die eigenen großen Probleme an vorderster Front stehen sollten und nicht irgendwo weit hinten, damit man sie verdrängt. Denn das führt dann eher zum Gegenteil und so größeren Auswirkungen. Und wenn ich dann so etwas lesen:



> Weißt du was das beste Gegenmittel für einen 17jährigen Jungen gegen Depressionen sind? Und ja, es ist ein Allheilmittel: Eine Muschi für dich!



Dann kann ich mir nur noch an den Kopf fassen. Ja, überredet junge Menschen einfach mal dazu sich Mädchen X zu nehmen und es durchzuv*****. Ist ja nicht so, dass manch anderer Mensch darüber anders denkt und fühlt. Am Ende kann es auch hier das Gegenteil bewirken.


----------



## Sabito (25. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hmm, ich sollte vieleicht doch nochmal, die Seiten seit der heutigen Eröffnung, der Nachtschwärmer nachlesen, ich vermute fast das sie meinen restlichen Montag versüßen könnten



Ich vermute das Gegenteil.
Bin dann auch mal "Off", naja noch nicht unbedingt Off, muss vorher noch was erledigen.


----------



## tonygt (25. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wenn Sie soetwas erfreut, können Sie das gerne tun. Ich an Ihrer stelle würde es jedoch lassen, da das Problem nun geklärt ist, und es Sie vielleicht belasten könnte.



Ob es mich erfreut oder nicht kann ich ja erst sagen nachdem ich das ganze gelesen habe.


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ob es mich erfreut oder nicht kann ich ja erst sagen nachdem ich das ganze gelesen habe.



Doch kann ich Ihnen den Tipp geben, es nicht zu tun. Ich kann mir selbst bei Ihnen nicht vorstellen, dass Sie soetwas für lustig befinden.


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

Ja hat er Razyl ... Depris sind heilbar(wenn es denn welche sind). Alle waren super nett zu ihm (ist ja net verkehrt und auch okay zu Anfangs) und waren sehr zuvorkommend, aber irgendwann, wenn du immer die selbe choose hörst, ja dann sagst du halt was Sache ist und knallst demjenigen einfach an den Kopp "Entweder du machst jetzt langsam mal dat was dir einige geraten haben oder du hälst die Goschen" Und nix anderes haben Thoor, Auriga_ auch Ykon (etwas sehr hart ausgedrückt, gebe ich zu) getan. Ich habe ihm auch zu nem Arzt geraten was sicherlich in seiner Situation am besten ist .

Und mal ganz unter uns eine schöne Nacht mit einer wunderbaren Frau.. dat wirkt Wunder.. fürs Selbstbewusstsein und fürs Seelenheil 

So jetzt aber mal wirklich ... gute Nacht  *winke*


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Doch kann ich Ihnen den Tipp geben, es nicht zu tun. Ich kann mir selbst bei Ihnen nicht vorstellen, dass Sie soetwas für lustig befinden.



Ich muss sagen, dass ich das Lesen der letzten Seiten durchaus Stellenweise amüsant fand, was aber nicht mit den Problem von Sabtio zusammenhing, sondern von verschiedenen Kommentaren der User. Weiter will ich darauf auch nicht eingehen, da das ganze schon ausgiebig disskutiert wurde.

Edit: Pardon im User geirrt


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ja hat er Razyl ... Depris sind heilbar(wenn es denn welche sind). Alle waren super nett zu ihm (ist ja net verkehrt und auch okay zu Anfangs) und waren sehr zuvorkommend, aber irgendwann, wenn du immer die selbe choose hörst, ja dann sagst du halt was Sache ist und knallst demjenigen einfach an den Kopp "Entweder du machst jetzt langsam mal dat was dir einige geraten haben oder du hälst die Goschen" Und nix anderes haben Thoor, Auriga_ auch Ykon (etwas sehr hart ausgedrückt, gebe ich zu) getan. Ich habe ihm auch zu nem Arzt geraten was sicherlich in seiner Situation am besten ist .



Und wo ist das Problem ihn zu ignorieren, wenn er die Ratschläge nicht annimmt? Ihr seid selbst daran schuld, wenn ihr euch andauernd darauf einlasst.



> Und mal ganz unter uns eine schöne Nacht mit einer wunderbaren Frau.. dat wirkt Wunder.. fürs Selbstbewusstsein und fürs Seelenheil



Nicht für jeden Menschen.


----------



## Petersburg (26. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ja hat er Razyl ... Depris sind heilbar(wenn es denn welche sind). Alle waren super nett zu ihm (ist ja net verkehrt und auch okay zu Anfangs) und waren sehr zuvorkommend, aber irgendwann, wenn du immer die selbe choose hörst, ja dann sagst du halt was Sache ist und knallst demjenigen einfach an den Kopp "Entweder du machst jetzt langsam mal dat was dir einige geraten haben oder du hälst die Goschen" Und nix anderes haben Thoor, Auriga_ auch Ykon (etwas sehr hart ausgedrückt, gebe ich zu) getan. Ich habe ihm auch zu nem Arzt geraten was sicherlich in seiner Situation am besten ist .
> 
> Und mal ganz unter uns eine schöne Nacht mit einer wunderbaren Frau.. dat wirkt Wunder.. fürs Selbstbewusstsein und fürs Seelenheil
> 
> So jetzt aber mal wirklich ... gute Nacht *winke*



Ich wünsche ih- ähm... dir auch eine gute Nacht. Und vielen dank, für deine Hilfe dabei Sabito ein wenig zu helfen.


----------



## Ykon (26. April 2011)

harhar, ich finds supi, dass du mich wieder als Beispiel nimmst! :> Wir sind ja nicht gerade für unsere durchgehend gleiche Meinung bekannt.

Also,
Ich weiß zwar nicht in welcher Welt du lebst, aber dort draußen, wo Menschen miteinander ohne dem Medium Internet kommunizieren, ist es durchaus Gang und Gebe sich einen andergeschlechtlichen, bzw. auch manchmal gleichgeschlechtlichen Partner zu suchen, um den Hormonen freuen Lauf zu lassen. :>
Mich wunderts ganz ehrlich nicht, dass du hier dieselbe Seite vertrittst, wie von dem Kerl, den ich vorhin angeprangert habe ( hab wohl seinen Namen vergessen). Denn du bist in diesen Dingen ja genauso, ich merks Tag für Tag. Zum deinem Glück bist du aber nicht so ganz melodramatisch, wie diese Schar hier, Gamen scheint wohl eine gute Kompensation zu sein.
Das Internet und vor allem auch natürlich Foren sind das optimale Medium, um sich anonym irgendwie, irgendwo Bestätigung und Aufmerksamkeit zu holen. Kein Thema, ist klar, wurde so belegt, sieht man Tag ein Tag aus. Nur wenns dazu kommt, dass sich hier die Leute aufspielen wie King Lui, Pubertierende zum Lebensberater werden und alles und jeder plötzlich weise und erfahren ist, aber nicht mal, auch wenn sie es mit aller Kraft versuchen zu vermeiden, dümmste Grammatikfehler machen, hört für mich der Spaß auf und die Fremdschamgrenze ist überschritten. Für mich haben die sich entweder als Trolle geoutet oder sind tatsächlich dem echten Leben entkommen und brauchen Hilfe, um es wiederzufinden

Könnte noch mehr draufsetzen, aber das hätte ich gerne erstmal beantwortet :>


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2011)

Weil das man es ja auch noch so versuchen kann und wenn er dann immer noch auf  Stur schaltet , dann kann man immer noch sagen .. Nach mir die Sinnflut


----------



## Auriga__ (26. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> [...]
> Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass es denen scheiße geht und sie mir egal sind. Es hat einfach damit zu tun, dass die eigenen großen Probleme an vorderster Front stehen sollten und nicht irgendwo weit hinten, damit man sie verdrängt. Denn das führt dann eher zum Gegenteil und so größeren Auswirkungen.



ja schon klar sollte man sich um die eigenen probleme sorgen. die komplette verdrängung ist echt keine lösung, das finde ich auch. doch andererseits ist deine beschreibung auch n bisschen sehr egoistisch.. übertreiben muss man nicht...
aber die beschreibung von thoor siehst du wahrscheinlich zu extrem - wahrscheinlich kams so rüber als würde er behaupten dass man nur für diese anderen leute sorgen sollte.
aber meiner meinung nach soll man einfach an diese leute denken und deren leid realisieren, damit man die eigene situation quasi nicht noch schlimmer macht als sie ist und damit andere leute volljammert


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. April 2011)

Hmm, ich hab ein paar Seiten zurückgeblättert, aber ich verstehe nix. Gibts eine Kurzfassung bitte? Bin sooo müde.


----------



## Petersburg (26. April 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> [Sinnfreier Full Quote]



Also ehrlich gesagt, bist du in meinen Augen der einzigste Troll hier. Ich meine, was haben denn jetzt z.b. Grammatikfehler mit dem Thema zutun? Wir haben doch nur versucht Sabito zu helfen, ich weis nicht wo da dass Problem liegt. 

&#8364;: Und falls ich gerade deinen Text falsch verstanden habe, so kann ich immer noch sagen "Ich bin Hauptschüler, du kannst froh sein, dass ich überhaupt Deutsch kann, also verlange nicht von mir, dass ich deine verfluchten Texte richtig verstehe".


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Also,
> Ich weiß zwar nicht in welcher Welt du lebst, aber dort draußen, wo Menschen miteinander ohne dem Medium Internet kommunizieren, ist es durchaus Gang und Gebe sich einen andergeschlechtlichen, bzw. auch manchmal gleichgeschlechtlichen Partner zu suchen, um den Hormonen freuen Lauf zu lassen. :>



Dagegen habe ich doch gar nichts gesagt. Nur sollte man auch darauf achten, dass so eine, ich möchte es mal "schnelle Liebesnacht" nennen nicht für jeden gleich gut ist. Ich kenne Leute, die diesen Ratschlag befolgt sind und sich für so eine Aktion hassen. Aber naja, wie ich oben schon schrieb: Man sollte nicht jeden Ratschlag auf gut Glück annehmen.



> Mich wunderts ganz ehrlich nicht, dass du hier dieselbe Seite vertrittst, wie von dem Kerl, den ich vorhin angeprangert habe ( hab wohl seinen Namen vergessen). Denn du bist in diesen Dingen ja genauso, ich merks Tag für Tag. Zum deinem Glück bist du aber nicht so ganz melodramatisch, wie diese Schar hier, Gamen scheint wohl eine gute Kompensation zu sein.



Warum sollte ich dramatisch wirken? Mir geht es top und das seit über einem Jahr. Ich habe etwas gefunden, was mir wahnsinnig Spaß macht und ich schreibe deshalb News für Seiten und seit ein paar Monaten auch für so einen Verlag wie Computec, worauf ich recht stolz bin. Ganz ehrlich: Mir kann es zz. kaum besser gehen. 



> Das Internet und vor allem auch natürlich Foren sind das optimale Medium, um sich anonym irgendwie, irgendwo Bestätigung und Aufmerksamkeit zu holen. Kein Thema, ist klar, wurde so belegt, sieht man Tag ein Tag aus. Nur wenns dazu kommt, dass sich hier die Leute aufspielen wie King Lui, Pubertierende zum Lebensberater werden und alles und jeder plötzlich weise und erfahren ist, aber nicht mal, auch wenn sie es mit aller Kraft versuchen zu vermeiden, dümmste Grammatikfehler machen, hört für mich der Spaß auf und die Fremdschamgrenze ist überschritten. Für mich haben die sich entweder als Trolle geoutet oder sind tatsächlich dem echten Leben entkommen und brauchen Hilfe, um es wiederzufinden



Türlich brauchen solche Menschen Hilfe, aber nicht von Leuten wie dir und Thoor. Dafür gibt es ausgebildete Leute, die den Dreck studiert haben. Du benimmst dich nicht anders und tust in deinem Beitrag etwas weiter oben, als wüsstest du genau wie man aus Depressionen raus kommt. Dabei bringst du auch nur einen Ratschlag, der die Probleme für kurze Zeit verdrängt, aber sie nicht löst.


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> ja schon klar sollte man sich um die eigenen probleme sorgen. die komplette verdrängung ist echt keine lösung, das finde ich auch.
> die beschreibung von thoor siehst du zu extrem - wahrscheinlich kams so rüber als würde er behaupten dass man nur für diese anderen leute sorgen sollte.
> aber meiner meinung nach soll man einfach an diese leute denken und deren leid realisieren, damit man die eigene situation quasi nicht noch schlimmer machen als sie ist.



Es ist normal, dass man an diese Leute auch denken sollte. Aber, und so kam sein Beitrag am Ende rüber, er schreibt, dass wir hier im Wohlstandsland leben und unsere Probleme weniger Wert wären. Und das kotzt mich an dem Beitrag an. Ich will Thoor nichts falsches in den Mund legen, vor allem, da er durchaus niveauvoll sein kann, aber solche Sachen stören mich. Und da ist es mir ehrlich lieber, wenn sich Sabito hier von mir aus jeden Tag auskotzt, anstatt ich so etwas lese.


Edit:
Ach Leute, ihr könnt ruhig schneller schreiben...


----------



## Ykon (26. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt, bist du in meinen Augen der einzigste Troll hier. Ich meine, was haben denn jetzt z.b. Grammatikfehler mit dem Thema zutun? Wir haben doch nur versucht Sabito zu helfen, ich weis nicht wo da dass Problem liegt.



Berechtigter Einwand 
Das soll zeigen, wie absolut bescheuert das Bild aussieht, wenn plötzlich alles und jeder krampfhaft versucht korrekt zu schreiben, ernst zu wirken und anstatt ihren gutgemeinten Tipps den nötigen Nachdruck zu verleihen, verlächerlichern sie einfach alles. Dich mal ausgenommen, dich habe ich bis jetzt nirgends gemeint, außer das Siez-Zeugs, aber da hab ich dich ja direkt angesprochen


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. April 2011)

> Nur wenns dazu kommt, dass sich hier die Leute aufspielen wie King Lui, Pubertierende zum Lebensberater werden und alles und jeder plötzlich weise und erfahren ist, aber nicht mal, auch wenn sie es mit aller Kraft versuchen zu vermeiden, dümmste Grammatikfehler machen, hört für mich der Spaß auf und die Fremdschamgrenze ist überschritten.



Du bist ja ein lustiger Burschl.

Frage 1: Schon mal daran gedacht, dass manche Leute hier im Forum - auch jüngere - mehr Lebenserfahrung haben als du mit deinen kümmerlichen 18 Lenzen? Lebenserfahrung hat nur sekundär etwas mit dem Alter zu tun, sondern primär mit dem persönlichen Umfeld, den persönlichen Empfindungen und Erfahrungen. Und du hast absolut keine Ahnung, was für ein Leben die Poster hier hinter ihrem Avatar führen. 

Frage 2: Was haben denn Grammatikfehler mit Weisheit und Erfahrung zu tun? In einem meiner Lehrbücher hab ich gestern einige Rechtschreibfehler gefunden, soll ich es jetzt wegwerfen? Die Klausur am Freitag kann ich mir dann aber abschminken. 

Naja, ich beantworte die Fragen schon mal im Voraus für dich: 

Es tut mir leid, ich bin ein notorischer Besserwisser, der mit 18 schon die ganze Welt versteht und das Forum für seine Profillierungssucht ausnutzt.


----------



## Yodaku (26. April 2011)

Guten Abend...
Mir is grad langweilig und bin auf den Thread hier gestoßen  
Scheint ja ne ziemlich große Disskusion statt zu finden.


----------



## Petersburg (26. April 2011)

Yodaku schrieb:


> Guten Abend...
> Mir is grad langweilig und bin auf den Thread hier gestoßen
> Scheint ja ne ziemlich große Disskusion statt zu finden.



Das meiste haben Sie verpasst. Nun tobt nur noch ein kleiner "Flamewar" zwischen einigen Personen, welcher sicher auch bald zuende geht. Aber Sie können gerne bleiben, wir haben zwar keine Kekse, aber Tee.


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2011)

Yodaku schrieb:


> Guten Abend...
> Mir is grad langweilig und bin auf den Thread hier gestoßen
> Scheint ja ne ziemlich große Disskusion statt zu finden.



Diskussion seit Seite 1. Viel Spaß


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2011)

*Kekse reinbring* 
Jetzt schon.


----------



## Yodaku (26. April 2011)

Hehe, find ich gut *sich ne Tasse Tee schnapp*


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *Kekse reinbring*
> Jetzt schon.



Ehrlich Soladra: Sind deine Eltern Bäcker?


----------



## Yodaku (26. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Diskussion seit Seite 1. Viel Spaß



so langweilig is mir doch net ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. April 2011)

Abends sollte man keinen Süßkram mehr essen.


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ehrlich Soladra: Sind deine Eltern Bäcker?




Nö.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. April 2011)

Ach was solls, spiel noch ne Runde Mass Effect 2, dann geh ich schlafen. Nacht usw.


----------



## Yodaku (26. April 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2011)

Ich geh auch langsam pennen, Morgen ganze 3 Veranstalltungen in der Uni. Muss ja für den Wöchentlichen höchst Aufwand fit sein


----------



## Ykon (26. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Türlich brauchen solche Menschen Hilfe, aber nicht von Leuten wie dir und Thoor. Dafür gibt es ausgebildete Leute, die den Dreck studiert haben. Du benimmst dich nicht anders und tust in deinem Beitrag etwas weiter oben, als wüsstest du genau wie man aus Depressionen raus kommt. Dabei bringst du auch nur einen Ratschlag, der die Probleme für kurze Zeit verdrängt, aber sie nicht löst.



Und die anderen sind diese ausgebildeten Leute, weil sie das schreiben, was der andere hören will?
Außerdem habe ich in meinem ganzen Post nicht von einer Liebesnacht geredet, sondern von einer Muschi. Eine Muschi darf man ruhig öfters bearbeiten, wenn du weißt, was ich meine. So sexistisch, wie ich bin, habe ich damit aber nicht unbedingt gemeint, er solle sich eine Nutte besorgen, sondern er solle doch auch mal unter Leute gehen, anstatt das alles in einem öffentlichen Forum zu besprechen.

Was mich zu meinem zweiten Punkt bringt. Ich weiß, dass man bei failblog.org nicht viel lernt, aber wenigstens so viel, dass man sich mit privaten Problemen NICHT an ein öffentliches Forum wendet. Das sagt doch schon wieder aus, dass das Ganze eh wieder nicht so gemeint ist und es ruhig die ganze Welt erfahren darf, oder eben dass der Schreiber unter dem Verlust wichtiger Synapsen im Gehirn leidet. Es ist zwar ein Spamming-Forum, gut gut, aber bei echten Problemen würde ich doch alles logischerweise entweder mit echten Bekannten und Freunden klären. Wenn es diese nicht gibt, dürfen da auch natürlich die Leute aus dem Netz herhalten, aber da wäre doch ein IM wie ICQ und MSN besser und diskreter, oder? Wenn ich mich in seine Situation hineinversetze, und mit Leuten aus diesem Forum so in den Kontakt komme, würde ich doch nicht weiter im Forum mit denen darüber schreiben, es sei denn ich habe eine andere Intention, als mein angebliches Problem. Wobei wir wieder beim Thema Aufmerksamkeit und Bestätigung sind, das habe ich ja aber bereits abgearbeitet :>

so viel dazu :>


----------



## Yodaku (26. April 2011)

Kommt mir so vor wie eine der Typischen Disskusionen die man überalle im Internet antrifft


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Und die anderen sind diese ausgebildeten Leute, weil sie das schreiben, was der andere hören will?
> Außerdem habe ich in meinem ganzen Post nicht von einer Liebesnacht geredet, sondern von einer Muschi. Eine Muschi darf man ruhig öfters bearbeiten, wenn du weißt, was ich meine. So sexistisch, wie ich bin, habe ich damit aber nicht unbedingt gemeint, er solle sich eine Nutte besorgen, sondern er solle doch auch mal unter Leute gehen, anstatt das alles in einem öffentlichen Forum zu besprechen.



Hättest du die Tage zuvor verfolgst, dann wüsstest du, dass er nicht gerade der Mensch ist, der vor Selbstvertrauen strotzt. Da könnte es mit dem "Mädchen anquatschen" komplizierter werden und er hat doch auch erst vor kurzem einen Korb bekommen.


----------



## Ykon (26. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein lustiger Burschl.
> 
> Frage 1: Schon mal daran gedacht, dass manche Leute hier im Forum - auch jüngere - mehr Lebenserfahrung haben als du mit deinen kümmerlichen 18 Lenzen? Lebenserfahrung hat nur sekundär etwas mit dem Alter zu tun, sondern primär mit dem persönlichen Umfeld, den persönlichen Empfindungen und Erfahrungen. Und du hast absolut keine Ahnung, was für ein Leben die Poster hier hinter ihrem Avatar führen.



Süß :>

Nein nein, ich bin mir dessen durchaus bewusst :> Nur bei dem hier besprochenen Thema, dass du btw NICHT kennst, fehlt einem mit 13 Jahren wohl die "Lebenserfahrung". Aber deren einfach 17361532fach wiederholten Posts zeigen ja, wie sehr sie von ihrer Lebenserfahrung profitieren 
Und nicht, dass du denkst ich würde über eine besondere Lebenserfahrung verfügen, nein nein. Ich bin wohl ein komplett normaler Typ, mit ein bisschen Individualität in sich, wie jeder andere hier auch, ich hatte denne bloß meine Ansicht an sein "Problem" geschildert 

Den Wunsch mich zu profilieren verspüre ich im Forum wohl am wenigsten, dafür müssen schon meine Freunde und die Leute im icq herhalten, aber jetzt weißt du es ja besser 

Ach, und zur zweiten Aussage habe ich schon Petersburg geantwortet, sollte wohl auch zu dienem Kummer passen


----------



## Ykon (26. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hättest du die Tage zuvor verfolgst, dann wüsstest du, dass er nicht gerade der Mensch ist, der vor Selbstvertrauen strotzt. Da könnte es mit dem "Mädchen anquatschen" komplizierter werden und er hat doch auch erst vor kurzem einen Korb bekommen.



Stimmt, wusste ich nicht, hab ich erst gerade nachgelesen. Allerdings wirft das jemanden nicht in eine Depression. Wenn einem die große Liebe die Liebe nicht erwidert, gut, dann kann ich noch besser verstehen.

Jedoch führt dann alles wieder zu dem, was ich im zweiten Absatz meiner Antwort geschrieben habe

Aber ich glaube wir verstrcken uns hier in Details, was gesagt werden musste, wurde gesagt, denke ich jedenfalls. Alles andere würde zu weit gehen und darüber hinaus über unsere Kompetenzen, denn im Endeffekt sind wir doch alle nur Bits in diesem Forum 



Edit: Tschuldigung für den Doppelpost, ging nicht anders


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> denn im Endeffekt sind wir doch alle nur Bits in diesem Forum



Ich bin ein Byte!


----------



## Ykon (26. April 2011)

Mit den 22k Posts könnte das sogar stimmen ;P


----------



## Dominau (26. April 2011)

Grad GTA Vice City gespielt.
Radio beim Roller fahren angemacht und was läuft?
Slayer


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Mit den 22k Posts könnte das sogar stimmen ;P



Bin halt ein treues Mitglied


----------



## Yodaku (26. April 2011)

Hmm... Ich geh morgen in die Stadt einkaufen und hab mir überlegt en Skateboard zu kaufen.
Kennt sich vllt jemand damit aus? Denn ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich mir en Longboard oder en normales Skateboard kaufen soll.
Ich würd Hauptsächlich damit in die Schule fahren (geht alles bergab). 
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Yodaku (26. April 2011)

naja dann halt nicht, bin off bye


----------



## Dominau (26. April 2011)

Ich fahr eher Inliner, mein bruder hat skatboards
aber ich würde mal sagen das die normalen boards dafür eher geeignet sind
vorallem weil keiner auf meiner schule mit longboards kommt, sonder mit den kleineren.


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2011)

bin ml pennen...nachti


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> bin ml pennen...nachti



Nacht Sola


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. April 2011)

Nabend!


----------



## Petersburg (26. April 2011)

*Im stehen eingeschlafen*


----------



## Dominau (26. April 2011)

so, ich werd auch mal schlafen gehn.
war ein anstrengender tag ( zu viel gegesssen :< )
bis morgen!


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2011)

Guten Abend allerseits


----------



## Thoor (26. April 2011)

Lasst uns rocken als ob es kein Morgen gibt! 

*leise in der Ecke zusammenbrich*


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2011)

Ich Rock heut leider gar nichts, meine Hüfte ist bissel im Arsch 

Hmm 666 Poste ob das was heißen soll


----------



## Edou (26. April 2011)

Ohja, ich Rocke! UND ZWAR IN BRÜTAL LEGEND!!!!!


----------



## Petersburg (26. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ohja, ich Rocke! UND ZWAR IN BRÜTAL LEGEND!!!!!



Ich gratuliere Ihnen zum kauf dieses etwas... besonderen Spiels.


----------



## Edou (26. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere Ihnen zum kauf dieses etwas... besonderen Spiels.


<3


----------



## Dropz (26. April 2011)

hewhew


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2011)

abend


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2011)

Huhu


----------



## Petersburg (26. April 2011)

Oh... ich vergaß, Sie alle zu begrüßen. Ich wünsche Ihnen einen wunderschönen guten Abend, bzw. Morgen je nach belieben, Ladys & Gentleman.


----------



## Auriga__ (26. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lasst uns rocken als ob es kein Morgen gibt!
> 
> *leise in der Ecke zusammenbrich*



Das hab ich gelesen! D:
*Thoor reanimier* Q_Q


----------



## Petersburg (26. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Das hab ich gelesen! D:
> *Thoor reanimier* Q_Q



Kann ich Ihnen irgendwie helfen?


----------



## Auriga__ (26. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Kann ich Ihnen irgendwie helfen?



Holen sie mir den Defibrillator D:


----------



## Petersburg (26. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Holen sie mir den Defibrillator D:



Wie Sie wünschen. Möchten Sie einen Tee dazu?


----------



## Auriga__ (26. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wie Sie wünschen. Möchten Sie einen Tee dazu?



Um Himmels willen neein D:<
Es geht um Leben und Tod geehrter Herr, wie können sie da an Tee denken?! xD


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2011)

Er ist n Butler. Kein wunder, dass er an Tee denkt


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Um Himmels willen neein D:<
> Es geht um Leben und Tod geehrter Herr, wie können sie da an Tee denken?! xD



Ich kann helfen ich hab einen Erste Hilfe Kurs absolviert.
*An Thoor rumwerkel*
Oh wir sollten doch lieber einen Krankenwagen rufen 

Memo an mich eine erste Hilfe Kurs den ich vor 3 Jahren absovliert habe bringt nix


----------



## Petersburg (26. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Er ist n Butler. Kein wunder, dass er an Tee denkt



Dem entnehme ich, dass Sie gerne einen Tee hätten?


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2011)

tony war des en erste hilfe kurs (sprich 2 tage ) oder en Lebensrettende Sofortmaßnahmen


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dem entnehme ich, dass Sie gerne einen Tee hätten?




In der Tat.


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> tony war des en erste hilfe kurs (sprich 2 tage ) oder en Lebensrettende Sofortmaßnahmen



Das ist in der Tat eine gute Frage, der Kurs is schon so lange her, glaube aber das es nur ein 2 Tage Kurs war. Sollte vieleicht mal wieder einen Neuen machen.


----------



## Petersburg (26. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> In der Tat.



*Ihnen einen Tee und 2 Kekse reich*

Ich hoffe, Sie mögen meine selbst gebackenen Kekse.


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat eine gute Frage, der Kurs is schon so lange her, glaube aber das es nur ein 2 Tage Kurs war. Sollte vieleicht mal wieder einen Neuen machen.


nene 2 tage ist gut  weil das ist ein erste hilfe kurs .. so ein kurzer nachmittagskurs ist der LRSM für den Führerschein 

boooahh geht dat gesieze schon wieder los .. mensch petersburg wir wissen alle dat du kein nivea hast  also versuch es doch erst garnet


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> nene 2 tage ist gut  weil das ist ein erste hilfe kurs .. so ein kurzer nachmittagskurs ist der LRSM für den Führerschein
> 
> boooahh geht dat gesieze schon wieder los .. mensch petersburg wir wissen alle dat du kein nivea hast  also versuch es doch erst garnet



Erinnere mich nur noch daran, das ich bei der Reanimation dem Dummy 2 Rippen gebrochen habe 
Und an irgendeinen Film den wir gesehen hab, in 10 vom Aufbau gleichen Szenen, immer jemand anders Verletzt wurde oder gestorben ist abhängig davon, welche Erste Hilfe Maßnahmen man ergreift oder nicht.


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *Ihnen einen Tee und 2 Kekse reich*
> 
> Ich hoffe, Sie mögen meine selbst gebackenen Kekse.




Danke. Und ja, ich mag Kekse


----------



## Sabito (26. April 2011)

So ich werf mal ein Guten Abend an alle rein und halt wieder den Mund.


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> So ich werf mal ein Guten Abend an alle rein und halt wieder den Mund.



Guten Abend


----------



## Petersburg (26. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> nene 2 tage ist gut  weil das ist ein erste hilfe kurs .. so ein kurzer nachmittagskurs ist der LRSM für den Führerschein
> 
> boooahh geht dat gesieze schon wieder los .. mensch petersburg wir wissen alle dat du kein nivea hast  also versuch es doch erst garnet



Ich weis nicht, was Sie haben. Ich bin eben höflich.


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht, was Sie haben. Ich bin eben höflich.



Nichts gegen Höflichkeit, aber wenn man jemanden Siezt schaft das auch eine Gewisse Distanz, wie bei einem Geschäftspartner oder bei jemanden den man mit etwas Smalltak nicht verägern will aber auch nicht wirklich Freundschaftlich miteinander umgehen will. In einem Forum find ich das eher unangemessen, da meiner Meinung nach das Verhältnis, doch eher so wie auf einer Party ist und nicht wie bei einem Meeting.


----------



## Petersburg (26. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Höflichkeit, aber wenn man jemanden Siezt schaft das auch eine Gewisse Distanz, wie bei einem Geschäftspartner oder bei jemanden den man mit etwas Smalltak nicht verägern will aber auch nicht wirklich Freundschaftlich miteinander umgehen will. In einem Forum find ich das eher unangemessen, da meiner Meinung nach das Verhältnis, doch eher so wie auf einer Party ist und nicht wie bei einem Meeting.



Vielleicht brauche ich eben diese gewisse Distanz? So fällt es einem doch leichter, einen klaren Kopf zu bewahren.


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Vielleicht brauche ich eben diese gewisse Distanz? So fällt es einem doch leichter, einen klaren Kopf zu bewahren.



Jedem das Seine, das ganze stößt bei mir nur ein wenig auf Irritation. Auf einer Feier würd ich solche Leute als etwas Strange bezeichnen


----------



## Thoor (26. April 2011)

Ich liebe immer noch erbrochen, verzeihung zusammengebrochen in der Ecke falls es jemanden interessiert, aber serviert ruhig weiter Tee.


----------



## Edou (26. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich liebe immer noch erbrochen, verzeihung zusammengebrochen in der Ecke falls es jemanden interessiert, aber serviert ruhig weiter Tee.



Oki.


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2011)

Keen akt Thöörchen .. willste ne decke haben?? *decke rüber reich* so musste wenigstens net im kalten liegen


----------



## Lillyan (26. April 2011)

Dramaqueen!


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2011)

Soldara guck mal in dein PM ^^

Btw wer hat Grad den wunderbaren Film Wie ein Licht in der Nacht auf ARD gesehen? Ein Wunderschöner Film


----------



## Thoor (26. April 2011)

*Ereifer ereifer ereifer*

Wie kann das sein!

Danke Dracun ;(

Ihr seid alle doof, bis auf Dracun.


----------



## Konov (26. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle doof, bis auf Dracun.



Ich hab nich mal was gepostet und bin doof. Dann bist du aber auch doof!


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2011)

hee keen akt .. i kenn das besoffen in der ecke liegen und keine sau kümmert sich um einen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IuLmFenm4C0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (26. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> *Ereifer ereifer ereifer*
> 
> Wie kann das sein!
> 
> ...



tonygt hatte schonmal darauf hingewiesen, dass man einen Krankenwagen rufen sollte, aber keiner hatte dadrauf reagiert.


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2011)

Der König hat langeweile! unterhaltet ihn


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2011)

Thoor ONLY 4 u 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGnmuBOmL5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Der König hat langeweile! unterhaltet ihn



Wer sagt den das ich Langeweile habe


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wer sagt den das ich Langeweile habe



tzz


----------



## Thoor (26. April 2011)

Wer sieht grade Big Bang Theory


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2011)

+


----------



## Petersburg (26. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich liebe immer noch erbrochen, verzeihung zusammengebrochen in der Ecke falls es jemanden interessiert, aber serviert ruhig weiter Tee.



Soll ich Ihnen auch einen Tee bringen?


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wer sieht grade Big Bang Theory



Läuft das irgendwie im Fernsehn ? 
Oder guckst dus Online ?


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W0w3f1LT-3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Auriga__ (26. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> *Ereifer ereifer ereifer*
> 
> Wie kann das sein!
> 
> ...



Jaa da hat mans - kaum geht man duschen wird man als doof bezeichnet weil man abwesend ist und zusammengebrochenen Leuten in ner dunklen Ecke nicht helfen kann... -.-


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2011)

pro 7


----------



## Thoor (26. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Soll ich Ihnen auch einen Tee bringen?



Tee ist für Mädchen, bring mir meinen Standart Johny Walker-Wodka Tonic-Met-Monster Energy-Apletini Drink.

@Tony: auf Pro 7 Q__Q

Ey Razyl, du bist doch der Spielehengst hier, wie ist Shift 2 so?


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2011)

wie shift 1  mann fährt mit autos um die wette 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xbotLIlwHLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fh7Nbki52Vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2011)

ahh sry für den DP .. aber dat is ja mal genial .. alt aber genial 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_06OaienF3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (26. April 2011)

Nacht.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Der König hat langeweile! unterhaltet ihn


Der einzige König hier bin ich, das wurde mir sogar von Sorafag bestätigt!


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2011)

BÄÄÄÄM in your FACE ... wie geil.... genial .. ....SCHAKABUMMM

2 Tageskarten für die RPC gewonnen .. wuhuuuuuuuuuuu





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PCbJqzvDEyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> BÄÄÄÄM in your FACE ... wie geil.... genial .. ....SCHAKABUMMM
> 
> 2 Tageskarten für die RPC gewonnen .. wuhuuuuuuuuuuu



wie das?


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2011)

hab bei dem Gewinnspiel mit gemacht 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/184029-2011-buffedde-rpc-verlosen-52-eintrittskarten-zur-rpc/


----------



## Thoor (26. April 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Der einzige König hier bin ich, das wurde mir sogar von Sorafag bestätigt!



HUMPEL DU ALTE BRÜCKENSOCKE

Ich bin Gott, du der König.


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2011)

dann bin ich Allah xD


----------



## Petersburg (26. April 2011)

Oh wir spielen wieder "Ich kann heute alles sein was ich will". Ich bin ich.


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2011)

soo jetzt bin ich super gut druff .. jetzt geh ich noch ne runde zoggen .. aja schalke hat 2:0 verloren


----------



## Dropz (26. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> soo jetzt bin ich super gut druff .. jetzt geh ich noch ne runde zoggen .. aja schalke hat 2:0 verloren



ja leider :<


----------



## Thoor (26. April 2011)

Spruch des Abends: "Kiffen in Holland ist wie das Wasserpfeife trinken in Nordafrika"


----------



## Auriga__ (26. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spruch des Abends: "Kiffen in Holland ist wie das Wasserpfeife trinken in Nordafrika"



Ahahahha - bist bisschen müde was? xD


----------



## tonygt (26. April 2011)

So ich geh langsam mal pennen, zieh mir noch eine Folge von Soul Eater rein und leg mich dann hin.
Nachti


----------



## LeWhopper (26. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> soo jetzt bin ich super gut druff .. jetzt geh ich noch ne runde zoggen .. aja schalke hat 2:0 verloren



Das Erinnert mich irgendwie daran das ich heut morgen im Radio die Nachrichtensprecherin gehört habe.

"Soo ja das wars dann zu Schalke 04 ähhh 05. Ja Schalke 05. Jetzt hätt ich fast 04 gesagt."


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2011)

mein super gut drauf sein aht aber nix mit der niederlage von schalke zu tun


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. April 2011)

Fährt noch jemand im Juni zur Gamescom?


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2011)

ABEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEND


----------



## Petersburg (27. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> ABEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEND



Auch Ihnen wünsche ich einen guten Abend.


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Auch Ihnen wünsche ich einen guten Abend.



Aloha Peter - Wie gehts?


----------



## Petersburg (27. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aloha Peter - Wie gehts?



Da meine Gefühlwelt ungefähr so leicht zu beschreiben ist, wie die Unendlichkeit, müssen Sie sich wohl mit einem "Wie immer" abfinden.


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Da meine Gefühlwelt ungefähr so leicht zu beschreiben ist, wie die Unendlichkeit, müssen Sie sich wohl mit einem "Wie immer" abfinden.



Ach, sei nicht so depressiv. Sei mal happy


----------



## Petersburg (27. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, sei nicht so depressiv. Sei mal happy



Irgendwo zwischen meinen Gefühlen, wird sich sicher auch dieses verstecken.


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Irgendwo zwischen meinen Gefühlen, wird sich sicher auch dieses verstecken.





Was ist genau los? Hat dich jemand geärgert? Bist du sauer/traurig?


----------



## Petersburg (27. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist genau los? Hat dich jemand geärgert? Bist du sauer/traurig?



Vielleicht beides? Vielleicht auch nichts von beidem? Ich habe es inzwischen aufgegeben, meine Stimmung zu suchen.


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Vielleicht beides? Vielleicht auch nichts von beidem? Ich habe es inzwischen aufgegeben, meine Stimmung zu suchen.





Armes Peter


----------



## Petersburg (27. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Armes Peter



Könnte schlimmer sein, ne?


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Könnte schlimmer sein, ne?



Durchaus, aber ich mags dennoch nicht, wenn andere Menschen so depressiv sind :<


----------



## Petersburg (27. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Durchaus, aber ich mags dennoch nicht, wenn andere Menschen so depressiv sind :<



Nur weil ich mich zur Zeit keiner Stimmung zu ordnen kann, heist es ja nicht, dass ich depressiv bin.


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nur weil ich mich zur Zeit keiner Stimmung zu ordnen kann, heist es ja nicht, dass ich depressiv bin.



So wie du hier klingst schon :S


----------



## Petersburg (27. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> So wie du hier klingst schon :S



Dann tut es mir leid, dass ich wohl so depressiv klinge. 

&#8364;: So, da ich meine Gefühle nun in einen Text gebunden habe geht es mir schon viel besser. Ich gehe mal Schlafen, gute nacht.


----------



## Jester (27. April 2011)

Schade Schalke, alles ist vorbei!


----------



## Soladra (27. April 2011)

Huhu


----------



## Petersburg (27. April 2011)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend, Ladys&Gentleman.


----------



## Soladra (27. April 2011)

*Keksteller für alle aufstell*


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend, Ladys&Gentleman.



Was soll daran schön sein?


----------



## Soladra (27. April 2011)

Es ist dunkel. Du bekommst keinen Sonnenbrand


----------



## Reflox (27. April 2011)

Abend^^


----------



## Sabito (27. April 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Reflox (27. April 2011)

Oh yeah, ein neues SnakeBytesTV Video!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5onJDwHqBFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (27. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was soll daran schön sein?



Vielleicht ja die Sterne?


----------



## Soladra (27. April 2011)

Okay, jetzt sind alle da


----------



## Auriga__ (27. April 2011)

Nöööö. .____.


----------



## Soladra (27. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Nöööö. .____.




Sorry, aber ich wusst enicht ,ob nicht vielleicht mit Thoor beschäftigt bist^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Es ist dunkel. Du bekommst keinen Sonnenbrand



Bekomme ich nie, bin ein dunkler Hauttyp.


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2011)

Hoi ihr nerds


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Vielleicht ja die Sterne?



Sei doch nicht so sentimental!


----------



## Auriga__ (27. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich wusst enicht ,ob nicht vielleicht mit Thoor beschäftigt bist^^



...O_ô...
Öh. Ich wollt nur hallo sagen xD*ehehem*


----------



## Petersburg (27. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hoi ihr nerds



Besonders Ihnen wünsche ich einen guten Abend. 



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sei doch nicht so sentimental!



Was spricht denn dagegen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abend


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich wusst enicht ,ob nicht vielleicht mit Thoor beschäftigt bist^^



Gibts hier neue Beziehungsstories? Jeah, GZSZ inc!


----------



## Soladra (27. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> ...O_ô...
> Öh. Ich wollt nur hallo sagen xD*ehehem*




Ich wusste es xD


----------



## Konov (27. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gibts hier neue Beziehungsstories? Jeah, GZSZ inc!



Mehr Klatsch braucht die buffed-Com


----------



## Auriga__ (27. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gibts hier neue Beziehungsstories? Jeah, GZSZ inc!



Iiiih, wer guckt schon GZSZ -.-


----------



## Soladra (27. April 2011)

Wer kukt überhaupt Seifenopern? o0


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wer kukt überhaupt Seifenopern? o0



Meine bessere Hälfte. Wobei das "Anna und die Liebe" ist. Ich glaube ja immer noch, dass irgendwann ein "April, April, wir haben Sie 5374 Folgen lang verarscht, eigentlich sind wir gar keine Schauspieler, sondern 1-Euro Jobber. Müsste doch aufgefallen sein, wie total schlecht wir sind!" kommt.


----------



## skyline930 (27. April 2011)

Abend.


----------



## Auriga__ (27. April 2011)

"Nuur Chuck Norris kennt das Ende von GZSZ" xDDD


----------



## Petersburg (27. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> "Nuur Chuck Norris kennt das Ende von GZSZ" xDDD



Nur Chuck Norris kann es beenden, erzählt man sich.


----------



## Soladra (27. April 2011)

Ich kuk nur Animes , was Serien angeht.


----------



## Auriga__ (27. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich kuk nur Animes , was Serien angeht.



Ich auch .__.
Nur vlt. mal ne Folge von Dr.House oder so aber sonst nix


----------



## Sabito (27. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich kuk nur Animes , was Serien angeht.



Hm... ich Simpsons, Animes, Dr.House, SG:U, Primeval, eureka, Supernatural, Human Target und malsehen ob noch was neues dazu kommt^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. April 2011)

Und ich hab keinen Fernseher. Und bin froh drüber.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und ich hab keinen Fernseher. Und bin froh drüber.



^ this


----------



## Soladra (27. April 2011)

Supernatural ist seltsam o0


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (27. April 2011)

Ich geh pennen g8!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. April 2011)

Supernatural ist genial und sollte man wenn möglich nur auf Englisch gucken! Allein der Unterschied von Sams deutscher und englischer Stimme ist ein Grund es auf Englisch zu gucken. :S


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. April 2011)

Wir sollten übrigens einen "was macht ihr gerade" - Thread einführen, für die gelangweilten Spammer unter uns. Oder den Nachtschwärmer in Tagschwärmer umändern.


----------



## Sabito (27. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Supernatural ist seltsam o0



Das ist nicht seltsam, nur leicht verwirrend.


----------



## Soladra (27. April 2011)

Oder doch Drawn Together ist gut ^^ Bis zu 3 Parallelhandlungen, das ist lustig xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Oder doch Drawn Together ist gut ^^ Bis zu 3 Parallelhandlungen, das ist lustig xD



Drawn Together ist gut.





Bloß hat das nur gefühlte 5 Folgen...immer wenn ich das einschalt kam die Folge schon vor Kurzem. :/


----------



## Dominau (27. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Hm... ich Simpsons, Animes, Dr.House, SG:U, Primeval, eureka, Supernatural, Human Target und malsehen ob noch was neues dazu kommt^^



Genau das gleiche bei mir


----------



## Sabito (27. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche bei mir



decktgut die woche ab montag, dienstag, mittwoch, donnerstags vll nen anime und freitags nen guten film, woche ab 20:15 mit serien und/oder filmen abgedeckt.^^


----------



## Soladra (27. April 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Drawn Together ist gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hat auch nur 3 Staffeln, aber es gibt einen Englischen Film


----------



## Dominau (27. April 2011)

Genau.
Donnerstags kommt einfach immer nur müll im fernsehn, deshalb schau ich da animes 
oder auch mal am Wochenende


----------



## zoizz (27. April 2011)

Und das schlimmste: noch zwei Tage bis zum Wochenende ... ich brauch nochmal Ostern.


----------



## Thoor (27. April 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Supernatural ist genial und sollte man wenn möglich nur auf Englisch gucken! Allein der Unterschied von Sams deutscher und englischer Stimme ist ein Grund es auf Englisch zu gucken. :S



Supernatrual ist godlike, ich liebe die Serie... und den Impala, die Musik und dann erst Dean *___*


----------



## Sabito (27. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Supernatrual ist godlike, ich liebe die Serie... und den Impala, die Musik und dann erst Dean *___*



das auto gefällt mir nicht, musik un dean sind ok.^^ mein traumwagen ist ein Hummer.^^


----------



## Soladra (27. April 2011)

Meiner n alter Ford Mustang. Das Auto hat einfach Stil^^


----------



## Thoor (27. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> das auto gefällt mir nicht, musik un dean sind ok.^^ mein traumwagen ist ein Hummer.^^



Junger Mann, das Auto ist DER Hit... ein 67er Impala.... *____* Und Deans Kleiderstyle rockt einfach nur, seine Sprüche sind der Knaller... 

Ich hab viele Traumwagen, frag mal Auriga xD

Also da wären

Shelby GT500 Eleanore
Charger 69
Challenger 69
Camaro
Chevelle
Corvette
Impala
Thunderbird
Road Runner

Und Und Und Und Und =D

MESSI VERSENKT MADRID WAHAHAHAHAHAHA KACK REAL!


----------



## Dominau (27. April 2011)

Mein Traumauto ist so ein VW Bus.
Die sehn einfach göttlich aus


----------



## Thoor (27. April 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrVYxsQ7IBM[/youtube]

<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Sabito (27. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=qrVYxsQ7IBM[/youtube]
> 
> <3 <3 <3 <3



ist nicht in ihrem land verfügbar -.-


----------



## Thoor (27. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> ist nicht in ihrem land verfügbar -.-



Switzerland 1 : 0 Germany

Pwnd


----------



## Sabito (27. April 2011)

ja ich glaube, sobald ich kann wnader ich aus^^


----------



## Soladra (27. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> ja ich glaube, sobald ich kann wnader ich aus^^




Me2^^


----------



## Konov (27. April 2011)

Nimmst einfach nen proxy dann kannst es auch angucken. Zwei Klicks im Firefox. ^^


----------



## Soladra (27. April 2011)

hidemyass is gut als proxy


----------



## Dominau (28. April 2011)

bin mal schlafen, nacht


----------



## Sabito (28. April 2011)

nACHT DU ups^^


----------



## Soladra (28. April 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Konov (28. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Gute Nacht





Dominau schrieb:


> bin mal schlafen, nacht



Nacht ihr beiden, ich geh auch demnächst.


----------



## Sabito (28. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nacht ihr beiden, ich geh auch demnächst.


Ich glaube Sola wollt noch nicht gehen, sondern nur Gute nacht sagen.^^


----------



## Soladra (28. April 2011)

So ist es


----------



## Konov (28. April 2011)

Ok dann geh ich jetzt aber, weil ich die letzten Tage immer erst um 3 im Bett war 

Gute Nacht Mädels


----------



## Sabito (28. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Gute Nacht Mädels



Nacht du


----------



## Soladra (28. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ok dann geh ich jetzt aber, weil ich die letzten Tage immer erst um 3 im Bett war
> 
> Gute Nacht Mädels




Gut Nacht


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. April 2011)

muss schlafen ... muss schlafen ...


----------



## Soladra (28. April 2011)

huhu Razyl


----------



## Petersburg (28. April 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> muss schlafen ... muss schlafen ...



Tut mir leid, Schlaf-Zombies sind hier leider nicht erwünscht.


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, Schlaf-Zombies sind hier leider nicht erwünscht.



Sagt wer?


----------



## Soladra (28. April 2011)

jetzt wärs heroisch , wenn ZAM reinkäme und sagen würde "ICH! MUHAHAHAHA!!"


----------



## Jester (28. April 2011)

Das ganze Haus voller feiernder Freunde meiner Schwester! Ich will in Ruhe rumnerden können! Langsam fühle ich mich wie Sheldon aus Big Bang Theory... keiner betritt mein Zimmer!


----------



## Dietrich (28. April 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Das ganze Haus voller feiernder Freunde meiner Schwester! Ich will in Ruhe rumnerden können! Langsam fühle ich mich wie Sheldon aus Big Bang Theory... keiner betritt mein Zimmer!



Nicht das so etwas passiert!


----------



## Sabito (28. April 2011)

oder wie etwas, dass bei und im ort passiert ist: eltern waren weg und das mädel hat eine party geschmissen, ist im ort rumgezogen und hat wildfremde menschen eingeladen, wärend der party wurden die haustürschlüssel entwendet und ein teil der inneneinrichtung zerstört, am nächstan tag sind welche mti hilfe des haustürschlüssels "eingebrochen" und haben diverse sachen gestohlen.^^


----------



## Jester (28. April 2011)

Ich spiele kein WoW...


----------



## Petersburg (28. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> oder wie etwas, dass bei und im ort passiert ist: eltern waren weg und das mädel hat eine party geschmissen, ist im ort rumgezogen und hat wildfremde menschen eingeladen, wärend der party wurden die haustürschlüssel entwendet und ein teil der inneneinrichtung zerstört, am nächstan tag sind welche mti hilfe des haustürschlüssels "eingebrochen" und haben diverse sachen gestohlen.^^



Schon traurig, was es für Menschen gibt.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. April 2011)

Guddn Morgen^^

Weiß jemand wie man im Minecraft Multiplayer dei Namen übern Charakter ausstellen kann?


----------



## Jester (28. April 2011)

Letzter!


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2011)

Remember remember... Zu Beginn: Die Overtüre! Dann die Streicher! UND DAS CRESCENDO!


----------



## Thoor (28. April 2011)

Gewitter *______________*


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gewitter *______________*



Nichts gegen Gewitter, ich mags wenn Thor auf seinen Amboss haut^^


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Remember remember... Zu Beginn: Die Overtüre! Dann die Streicher! UND DAS CRESCENDO!


Das erinnert mich an 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wk0YawhDpg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (28. April 2011)

hewhew


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wtf?!


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Olà


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2011)

Hi Dropz


----------



## Dropz (28. April 2011)

wie geht es euuuuuch ?


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2011)

Ganz gut^^


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2011)

Schlechten Leuten geht es immer gut


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut & dir ?


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Schlechten Leuten geht es immer gut



Wieso schlechten Leuten?


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2011)

Ach schnucki dat sach ich immer so


----------



## Soladra (28. April 2011)

Huhu


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ach schnucki dat sach ich immer so



SCHNUCKI?!?!?!?
Du wandelst auf seeeehr dünnem Eis!


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Globale Erwärmung


----------



## Sabito (28. April 2011)

Hiho und Guten Abend.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Globale Erwärmung



Hier werden heute ja wieder Assoziationskünste freigesetzt.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Globale Erwärmung



Gobale Erwärmung wird nicht das schlimmste Problem sein was wir haben und in Zukunft haben werden^^ 
Ausserdem finde ich das sich alle zu sehr um Co2 scheren. Methan is schlimmer. 
Weniger Fleischfresser->Weniger "Nutztiere"->Alle sind gerettet


----------



## Sabito (28. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> [...]
> Weniger Fleischfresser->Weniger "Nutztiere"->Alle sind gerettet



Was soll man anstelle von Fleisch essen? Jedes "Fleichersatzmittel" schmecken mir nicht, ich werde verhungern.


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

weniger Fleischessen ---> ohne mich 
Sorry Kleiner :3


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2011)

Pah^^ Dann hab ich mehr Soja für mich


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Was soll man anstelle von Fleisch essen? Jedes "Fleichersatzmittel" schmecken mir nicht, ich werde verhungern.



Tja, weniger Fleisch essen oder verhungern, beides ist Klimaschutz!

Oder wie Mordin sagen würde: Als Arzt kann man Menschen heilen oder gefährliche Menschen töten, beides hilft.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, weniger Fleisch essen oder verhungern, beides ist Klimaschutz!
> 
> Oder wie Mordin sagen würde: Als Arzt kann man Menschen heilen oder gefährliche Menschen töten, beides hilft.



Es gibt noch ne Methode Kilma zu retten:
Hört sich komisch an, aber: Einfach 2 Milliarden Menschen töten.


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMu3OXzlB6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der Refrain ist zu episch <3


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das Lied erinnert mich immer an eine extrem Nervige Freundin, die mir erzählt hat das sie Lena heisst weil ihre Eltern sie wegen diesem Lied so genannt haben


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Fail :3
aber das Lied ist wirklich schön *.*


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2011)

Ich MUSS jetzt Schlafen gehen. Man ich komm mir vor wien kleines Kind >.< 
Gute Nacht -_-


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich MUSS jetzt Schlafen gehen. Man ich komm mir vor wien kleines Kind >.<
> Gute Nacht -_-



Armes Tucktuck.


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Guhute Nacht :*


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2011)

Hmm... ich such immer noch jemanden, der am 7. Mai mit mir aufs Konzert von Tarja geht.


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Jmd Lust auf July, Gentleman , Sunrise Avenue Konzert ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. April 2011)

Mäp, Karlsruhe ist zu weit weg, aber aufn Tarja-Konzert würd ich an sich schon mal gehen :S
Einfach epische Stimme \o/


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2011)

Sunrise Avenue? Ich steh nicht so auf Standart-Radio-Kacke.

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ein paar Lieder von denen gar nicht schlecht sind, aber es nervt wenn jeder Sender nur seine Playlist runterspielt und "The Whole Story" und "6-0" drei mal am Tag laufen.


----------



## Konov (29. April 2011)

Grad 9 Teil-YouTube Videos von Serdar Somuncu gesehen, die ich noch nicht kannte.

Dieser Mann ist Prediger all dessen, was wir alle denken und keiner zu sagen wagt, der Typ ist einfach klasse.


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. April 2011)

aaah ich suche ein Lied kenn aber weder Melodie noch Sänger oder sonstiges, helft mir^^


----------



## Jester (29. April 2011)

Star Wars Buch lesen oder C++ weiterlernen?


----------



## MasterXoX (29. April 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Star Wars Buch lesen oder C++ weiterlernen?




Star Wars!


----------



## Olliruh (29. April 2011)

New Kids Turbo gucken  
So ein geiler Film


----------



## Sabito (29. April 2011)

Ich eröffne heute und wünsche viel Spaß.^^


----------



## Soladra (29. April 2011)

Huhu


----------



## iffs (29. April 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Star Wars Buch lesen oder C++ weiterlernen?



C++  hast du später mehr davon würde meine mutter sagen xD


----------



## Sabito (29. April 2011)

Huhu Sola^^


----------



## Yodaku (29. April 2011)

Hallo


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2011)

Morgen.


----------



## Raffzahl (29. April 2011)

Hallo.


----------



## Soladra (29. April 2011)

Unbd wieder nich viel los :/


----------



## Sabito (29. April 2011)

Schlafen alle schon.^^

Edit: oder müssen erst noch aufwachen


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2011)

Buffed ist tot!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. April 2011)

der BF BC 2 DL is zu groß^^ dauert noch bis 23 uhr -.-


----------



## Petersburg (29. April 2011)

Guten Abend, Ladys & Gentleman


----------



## Raffzahl (29. April 2011)

Hallo Petersburg!


----------



## Trôublex (29. April 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen


----------



## Raffzahl (29. April 2011)

Hallo Trôublex!


----------



## Konov (29. April 2011)

Trôublex schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen



Abend!


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

hallo


----------



## Dominau (30. April 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Raffzahl (30. April 2011)

Hallo an alle, die gekommen sind.
Bin ziemlich müde, weshalb ich jetzt gehn werde. Nacht!


----------



## Konov (30. April 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Hallo an alle, die gekommen sind.
> Bin ziemlich müde, weshalb ich jetzt gehn werde. Nacht!



Guuute Nacht! 
Ich geh auch.


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Hallo an alle, die gekommen sind.
> Bin ziemlich müde, weshalb ich jetzt gehn werde. Nacht!



nachti


----------



## Dominau (30. April 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Hallo an alle, die gekommen sind.
> Bin ziemlich müde, weshalb ich jetzt gehn werde. Nacht!



Gute nacht


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

es ist hier so wenig los


----------



## Dominau (30. April 2011)

Joa.
Ferien sind bei den meisten wieder rum glaub ich


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

noch nicht^^


----------



## Dominau (30. April 2011)

Gnah. Ich glaub ich habn Glassplitter im Auge :<


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Mir ist langweilig. -.-


----------



## Petersburg (30. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig. -.-



Möchten Sie vielleicht einen Tee?


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

ich auch


----------



## Petersburg (30. April 2011)

*Für alle anwesenden im Nachtschwärmer einen Tee mach*
So lässt sich der Abend doch ertragen.


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Danke Petersburg.


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

thx


----------



## Dominau (30. April 2011)

Lecker Tee


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

welche Sorte hast du denn geliefert ?


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Momentmal, da fällt mir ein ich habe glaube noch Kuchen. *nach dem Kuchen umseh* Ah, da ist er ja. *den Kuchen auf einen Tisch stell*


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

iiih...Kuchen


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> iiih...Kuchen



Kannst auch Kekse haben, sind auch noch welche da.^^


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

iiih kekse


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> iiih kekse



Schokolade? Torte? Eis? Einen Salat? Steak? Schnitzel? Tofu? Soja?

Edit: Willste überheupt etwas zum essen?^^


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

steak bitte  rinderfilet mit Honig-Senf Sauce


----------



## Dominau (30. April 2011)

ihhh.. steak. 

spaß. steak ist super


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

mit Kartoffelspalten <3


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> mit Kartoffelspalten <3



Also ich bevorzuge ja eher ein paar gute Bratkartoffeln.^^


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

pff aber net zu filetsteak


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Bratkartoffeln passen zu allem.^^


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

aber sie haben einen so markanten Geschmack der das steak überlagert^^


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Wer sagt den, dass man die Bratkartoffeln parallel zum Steak ist? Ich esse eher vorher das Steak und dann die Bratkartoffeln oder erst die Bratkartoffeln und dann das Steak.


----------



## Dominau (30. April 2011)

Ich muss Sabito recht geben.
Bratkartoffeln passen echt zu allem 
Ich liebe sie.. <3


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

aber das ist nicht so abwechslungsreich^^


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Ich würde sogar die Bratkartoffeln als Vorspeise essen und das Steak als Hauptgang.^^ Naja bin eh so ein Vielfrass.


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar die Bratkartoffeln als Vorspeise essen und das Steak als Hauptgang.^^ Naja bin eh so ein Vielfrass.



wer ist das nicht


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Und trinken, kann ich wie ein Loch, habe mich heute mal zurück gehalten und trotzdem habe ich shcon 7 oder 8 Liter getrunken. -.-


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

waaaaaaaaas ? ich trinke eher viel zu wenig und esse zu viel^^


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Ich trinke und esse zu viel. xD


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

ich hab neulich mal geheilfastet aber nichtmal da habe ich so viel getrunken^^


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Ich trinke so schon zu viel, wenn es richtig heiß kann ich knapp 15 Liter trinken.^^ Und essen tue ich eh für drei. xD


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

ich hätte garnicht die zeit so viel zu tinken^^ dann müsste ich ja immer meine tasche voll mit trinken packen


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Ups Doppelpost.


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Na toll nun habe ich hunger. -.- Wir haben glaube ich noch einen Döner, aber Nachts um 2Uhr noch einen Döner essen? Oo


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

ich würde sogar 2 döner essen


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Weiß nicht, lieber ess ich den zum Frühstück.


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

immerhin hast du einen :<


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Würde dir ja was abgeben, aber ist nurnoch einer da und den möchte ich essen, sonst werde ich nicht satt.


----------



## Dominau (30. April 2011)

Hab grad ne Pfanne Bratkartoffeln gegessen mit Speck und Rührei 
Bauernfrühstück um die Uhrzeit... 

Naja bin mal schlafen, gn8.


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Rührei... hm.... lecker, ah wir haben noch 7 Eier. xD

Edit: Nacht du.


----------



## Petersburg (30. April 2011)

Ich wünsche Ihnen einen guten Abend, Ladys & Gentleman


----------



## Raffzahl (30. April 2011)

Guten Abend.


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

An alle ein guen Abend.


----------



## Alux (30. April 2011)

salute


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

*Bier aufmach* Prost


----------



## Petersburg (30. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> *Bier aufmach* Prost



Ich hoffe es stört Sie nicht, dass ich nicht gerade viel davon halten, dass Sie sich hier betrinken. Wir trinken hier ausschließlich Tee.


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es stört Sie nicht, dass ich nicht gerade viel davon halten, dass Sie sich hier betrinken. Wir trinken hier ausschließlich Tee.



Ein Bier ist doch wohl erlaubt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> *Bier aufmach* Prost



Hab zwar schon bissl getrunken, aber ich stoß mal trotzdem mit an.  Salut!

Und Nabend @ all ^^


----------



## Petersburg (30. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ein Bier ist doch wohl erlaubt?



Doch bleibt es all zu oft nicht bei nur einem Bier.


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Doch bleibt es all zu oft nicht bei nur einem Bier.



wenn ich mich nicht beherrschen kann können es trotzdem nicht mehr als 3 werden, ein trinke ich gerade und 2 haben wir noch.


----------



## Alux (30. April 2011)

na Prost


----------



## TrollJumper (30. April 2011)

Werter Herr Pertersburg, darf ich ihnen eine Tasse schwarzen Tee anbieten?


----------



## Petersburg (30. April 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Werter Herr Pertersburg, darf ich ihnen eine Tasse schwarzen Tee anbieten?



Ich bevorzuge es, mir meinen Tee selbst zu machen. Jedoch danke ich Ihnen für das Angebot.


----------



## Alux (30. April 2011)

Wer trägt mich ins Bett *lieb guck*?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Wer trägt mich ins Bett *lieb guck*?



Schon soviel intus ?


----------



## Alux (30. April 2011)

ne pure faulheit


----------



## Petersburg (30. April 2011)

Sie könnten versuchen, im stehen zu schlafen. So sparen Sie sich den Weg zum Bett.


----------



## Alux (30. April 2011)

Petersburg sie sind heute ja sehr förmlich.


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

nabend


----------



## Petersburg (30. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Petersburg sie sind heute ja sehr förmlich.



Hätten Sie meine Posts in den letzten Tagen in diesem Thread gelesen, so wüssten Sie, dass dies nicht erst seit heute so ist.


----------



## Alux (30. April 2011)

So werd jetzt noch bisschen lesen und mir Mucke reinziehen, jut nacht


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> So werd jetzt noch bisschen lesen und mir Mucke reinziehen, jut nacht



nachti


----------



## H2OTest (30. April 2011)

Grad von 2f2f5 wiedergekommen - guter film!


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Mir ist tierisch langweilig und werde wohl bald ins Bett gehen, wer hätte gedacht, dass mir ein bestimmter Gesprächspartner mal so fehlen wird.^^


----------



## Petersburg (30. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Mir ist tierisch langweilig und werde wohl bald ins Bett gehen, wer hätte gedacht, dass mir ein bestimmter Gesprächspartner mal so fehlen wird.^^



Ich frage mich, ob wir gerade an die selbe Person denken? Wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Kommt drauf an, an wen sie denken.^^


----------



## Petersburg (30. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, an wen sie denken.^^



Ich denke an eine Person, welche nicht online ist.


----------



## H2OTest (30. April 2011)

uhh spielen wa akinator?


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich denke an eine Person, welche nicht online ist.



Ja toll, ich auch, aber es sind viele Personen nicht online. xD


----------



## Petersburg (30. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja toll, ich auch, aber es sind viele Personen nicht online. xD



Doch ist es nur eine Person, an welche ich denke.


----------



## H2OTest (30. April 2011)

ist die frau älter als 35?


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

Soladra ?


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Doch ist es nur eine Person, an welche ich denke.



So kommen wir nicht weiter. Lassen wir es also sein.^^


----------



## Petersburg (30. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ist die frau älter als 35?



Ich denke nicht, dass wir erwähnt haben, dass es eine Frau ist.


----------



## H2OTest (30. April 2011)

dropz du bist böe.. naja ich bin dann mal im bett gn8


----------



## Olliruh (30. April 2011)

So es ist meine Mutti ,diskusion ende !!

Guten Abend ,die Herren. 
Meine Güte ,Mosh in den Mai war episch *.*


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> dropz du bist böe.. naja ich bin dann mal im bett gn8



wieso denn? gute nacht 
btw wo ist soladra eig?


----------



## Petersburg (30. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> So es ist meine Mutti ,diskusion ende !!
> 
> Guten Abend ,die Herren.
> Meine Güte ,Mosh in den Mai war episch *.*



Obwoh ich mir sicher bin, dass ihre Mutter ein ausgezeichneter Gesprächspartner wäre, so ist es nicht die gesuchte Person.


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ist die frau älter als 35?



Öhm... nee.

Und ja Dropz, mir fehlt Soladra. xD


----------



## Thoor (30. April 2011)

What the...? Der Zombie Modus im Black Ops ist ja mal echt FAIL


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

ich habe es gespüurt  wo ist Soladra denn hin ?


----------



## Olliruh (30. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Obwoh ich mir sicher bin, dass ihre Mutter ein ausgezeichneter Gesprächspartner wäre, so ist es nicht die gesuchte Person.



Ohja, das ist sie


----------



## Sabito (30. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich habe es gespüurt  wo ist Soladra denn hin ?



Die ist vor über 5 Std weggegangen.^^

Edit: Sie ist zurück!


----------



## Soladra (30. April 2011)

Dam dam DAAAAAAM!


----------



## Dropz (30. April 2011)

XD


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2011)

Okay... Jungs warten auf mich, Ich bekomm Oreokekse umsonst... Is die welt untergegangen ohne dass ich was gemerkt hab? o0


----------



## Petersburg (1. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dam dam DAAAAAAM!



Post des Tages.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

Hört hier eig jmd Rap ala Haftbefehl ?


----------



## Sabito (1. Mai 2011)

Haftbefehl? Soll ich dir einen besorgen?


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

Hab ich mir ausgesucht dass der Rapper so heißt ? -.-


----------



## Sabito (1. Mai 2011)

Nein, aber kann ja keiner wissen, das der typ so heißt, also jeder der den nicht kennt, weiß dass doch nicht


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

Naja eig ist das ja der letzte Asi-Rap -.- 
Aber ein paar Textzeilen sind einfach zu episch, deren Reimtalent ist einfach edel.


----------



## Sabito (1. Mai 2011)

man häte auch haftbefehl bei google eingeben können , direkt der erste treffer ist wikipedia->Haftbefehl (Rapper)


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hört hier eig jmd Rap ala Haftbefehl ?



Wäre es nicht traumhaft, wenn alle Rapper einen bekämen?


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht traumhaft, wenn alle Rapper einen bekämen?



Wie gesagt : Die Rapper sind (meist) Asoziales Gesindel ,aber manche Textzeilen sind richtig gut gemacht. 
 	Außerdem geht es auch anders, wie Sido beweißt. Zuerst Aggro Berlin & einen auf Gangster 
 	Rap gemacht & jetzt singt er ganz normale Pop-Musik mit Adel Tawil (!!).


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wie gesagt : Die Rapper sind (meist) Asoziales Gesindel ,aber manche Textzeilen sind richtig gut gemacht.
> Außerdem geht es auch anders, wie Sido beweißt. Zuerst Aggro Berlin & einen auf Gangster
> Rap gemacht & jetzt singt er ganz normale Pop-Musik mit Adel Tawil (!!).



ähmmm....juhu and stuff!!


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hört hier eig jmd Rap ala Haftbefehl ?



Haftbefehl ist so ein Crap, sorry :S


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haftbefehl ist so ein Crap, sorry :S



Stimmt , garnicht annähernd meine Musik. Ich wollt nur wissen ob es jmd hier hört.


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2011)

edit: faaalscher Thread :X


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2011)

Was sind eure Lieblingssprachen?


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Was sind eure Lieblingssprachen?



Englisch + teilw. Deutsch


----------



## Sabito (1. Mai 2011)

Deutsch, Holländisch, Norwegisch, Schwedisch, auch wenn die letzten beidne schwerer zu vertsehn sind.


----------



## Petersburg (1. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Was sind eure Lieblingssprachen?



Japanisch find ich toll.


----------



## Raffzahl (1. Mai 2011)

Englisch, Japanisch (auch, wenn ich diese Sprache nicht beherrsche) und Deutsch. Italienisch finde ich auch toll. Ich würde diese Sprache gerne lernen.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

Deutsch ist eine wunderschöne Sprache mit vielen tollen Begriffen. 
Polnisch/Bosnisch hört sich (vorallem schnell gesprochen) sehr gut an, kann ich aber leider nicht flüssig sprechen.
Englisch ist auch schön ,aber mir persönlich zu eintönig.


----------



## Sabito (1. Mai 2011)

Höllandisch, kann ich wenigstens noch einfach lesen, Norwegsich und Swedisch sind dagegen schwerer und Deusch ist ja eh einfacher als die anderen 3.^^


----------



## Petersburg (1. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Höllandisch, kann ich wenigstens noch einfach lesen, Norwegsich und Swedisch sind dagegen schwerer und Deusch ist ja eh einfacher als die anderen 3.^^



Ist Holländisch nicht ein Mix aus Deutsch und Englisch mit vollem Mund?


----------



## Sabito (1. Mai 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ist Holländisch nicht ein Mix aus Deutsch und Englisch mit vollem Mund?



Ja so im Dreh.^^ Habe glaube irgendwo noch eine alte Spielezeitschrift, die ich aus dme Urlaub in Holland mitgebracht habe.

Edit: Nee muss die aussotiert haben.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

Holländisch mag ich persönlich garnicht. Das hört sich alles sehr unharmonisch aus. 
Genau wie Französisch.

__________________________________
Edit : Spanisch find ich auch noch eine sehr schöne Sprache, doch ich beheersche sie garnicht (leider)


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2011)

meine sind Japanisch, Französisch und manchmal Deutsch und Englisch. Die sind im Vergleich zu manchen anderen Sprechen sehr schön im Klang und emotional


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

Ich verfluche PhotoScape & seinen dreckigen Entwickler, kurwa -.-


----------



## Raffzahl (1. Mai 2011)

Was macht ihr alle so um die Uhrzeit?


----------



## Sabito (1. Mai 2011)

Glücklich sein.^^


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

PhotoScape ewige Rache schwören !!


----------



## Petersburg (1. Mai 2011)

In die Dunkelheit sehen.


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Was macht ihr alle so um die Uhrzeit?



Zocken.


----------



## Raffzahl (1. Mai 2011)

Und was zockst du so, Razyl?


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

Haha Razyl ,an deiner Signatur merkt man echt ,das es gerade Ferien sind


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2011)

Chatten , Süßen fressen und nachdenken


----------



## Raffzahl (1. Mai 2011)

Und worüber denkst du nach?^^


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

Was es als nächstes zu Essen gibt  

mh weiß jmd wo die Entwickler von PhotoScape ihren Sitz haben ?


----------



## Sabito (1. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Und worüber denkst du nach?^^



Wer weiß?^^

Edit: Können ja ein Ratespiel daraus machen.^^


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Edit: Können ja ein Ratespiel daraus machen.^^



s.o.


----------



## Sabito (1. Mai 2011)

Apropo s.o. und somit dem verweis auf das essen, hole mir eben ein bissel übriggebliebenen nudelauflauf, der schmeckt kalt 100mal besser als warm


----------



## Raffzahl (1. Mai 2011)

Warum ist PhotoScape so schlimm, Olli? 

Edit: Ich hätt auch gern was zu Essen, aber wenn ich mir was hole, wecke ich alle zu Hause auf...


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

Ich hab Bilder zusammen geschnitten & dann ist dieses behinderte Programm abgestürzt & alle Fotos die ich Verarbeitet hatte sind nun gelöscht. 
Ist zwar nicht weiterschlimm ,weil ich sie noch auf der Speicherkarte habe ,aber die liegt am Schreibtisch & dann müsst ich aufstehen. 

ENRAGE !!

Blutige Rache


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Und was zockst du so, Razyl?



Bis eben nen kurzes Spiel FIFA 11.



Olliruh schrieb:


> Haha Razyl ,an deiner Signatur merkt man echt ,das es gerade Ferien sind



Nein, man merkt nur, dass Portal 2 veröffentlicht wurde D:


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

Oder so 
Aber eine so hohe Stunden Anzahl ,genau auf 2 Wochen (dauer der Osterferien)... 
Mysteriös


----------



## Raffzahl (1. Mai 2011)

2 Wochen Osterferien? Ich hatte am Donnerstag wieder Schule D:


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2011)

heute ist der letzte ferientag :<<<


----------



## Sabito (1. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> 2 Wochen Osterferien? Ich hatte am Donnerstag wieder Schule D:



Ich habe morgen das erstemal wieder Schule seit 2 Wochen. Oo


----------



## Raffzahl (1. Mai 2011)

Das Bundesland, in dem ich lebe, hatte am Donnerstag wieder Schule... Das hatten nur 2 Bundesländer...


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Oder so
> Aber eine so hohe Stunden Anzahl ,genau auf 2 Wochen (dauer der Osterferien)...
> Mysteriös



Die Signatur zeigt immer die letzten zwei Wochen an.


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2011)

2 wochen sind viel zu wenig :<


----------



## Raffzahl (1. Mai 2011)

Ich geh dann mal schlafen. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2011)

gute Nacht


----------



## Dominau (1. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend Schwärmer!


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2011)

Hoi Dominau


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2011)

hewhew


----------



## Dominau (1. Mai 2011)

Alles fit bei euch?


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2011)

nein morgen muss ich wieder zur schule  :< aber sonst schon  und bei dir?


----------



## Dominau (1. Mai 2011)

Ebenfalls Morgen wieder Schule :<
Und Übermorgen Deutsch Prüfung :<<<<


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2011)

abitur ? :x


----------



## Dominau (1. Mai 2011)

Realschule.
Also alles easy, trotzdem keine lust drauf


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2011)

ich hab morgen direkt ne "klausur" in theater<.<


----------



## Sabito (1. Mai 2011)

naja ich freue mich auf die schule, endlich keine langeweile mehr^^


----------



## Dominau (1. Mai 2011)

Viel Glück 

Oooohh verdammt, ich hab Schluckauf ...


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> naja ich freue mich auf die schule, endlich keine langeweile mehr^^



dann mach was  und langeweile ist immernoch besser als schule du kannst die zeit zB einfach nutzen umd rumzuliegen^^


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2011)

Huhu


----------



## Raffzahl (1. Mai 2011)

Nabend Leute!


----------



## Sabito (1. Mai 2011)

Nabend alle.


----------



## tonygt (1. Mai 2011)

Abend


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2011)

Abööönd


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

Ola


----------



## Dominau (1. Mai 2011)

G'day


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2011)

Juten Abend und jute Nacht


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

s.o.a.d - chop suey hören & mit freunden gaaanz laut mit singen bockt


----------



## Raffzahl (1. Mai 2011)

Ich hau dann mal ab...werd ja schon um 6 Uhr gewecht. Nacht!


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2011)

HEAT jetzt auf Kabel 1, wer den besten Gangsterfilm aller Zeiten nicht auf DVD hat, sollte jetzt reinschalten.


----------



## Maladin (1. Mai 2011)

Ich bringe euch Weisheit

http://www.kurzweilai.net/schrodingers-cat

Nabend ihr


----------



## Sabito (1. Mai 2011)

nacht an alle, gehe schlafen, muss morgen um 5:40 Uhr wieder raus.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qXpti_ZlFEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



...die kosten auch nur 50 Mäuse   
Ich komm nicht mehr auf mein Leben klar


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2011)

Ich geh auch, gute Nacht allerseits


----------



## Soramac (1. Mai 2011)

Maladin schrieb:


> Nabend ihr



Willst du mich produzieren?


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Willst du mich produzieren?



Ey, Alter produzier meinen Freund nicht, sonst hohl ich mal meine Gang & dann packen wir dich & klatschen dich   
Immer diese Produzierer -.-


----------



## Soramac (1. Mai 2011)

Haha(: Als ich das dass erste mal gehört habe, ich hab mich so kaputt gelacht ;D


----------



## Sabito (2. Mai 2011)

So nachtschwärmer ist auf und einen Guten Abend an alle


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2011)

Der ist eh entweiht, da hat kürzlich einer mittags gepostet. Wir brauchen einen neuen. Konov hatte auch mal so einen Patzer... ist aber schon ein paar Monate her.


----------



## Sabito (2. Mai 2011)

Der arme NAchtschwärmer -.-


----------



## Alux (2. Mai 2011)

Abend, hehe die Vorschau auf die nächste Folge Primevil verspricht Tote in der Schule muhahaha


----------



## Soladra (2. Mai 2011)

Huhu


----------



## Perkone (2. Mai 2011)

Hrmpf... Wollte grad den Bad company 2 acc fürn freund hochspielen (von rang 1 weg) und muss feststellen, dass mein rang 32er viel mehr Möglichkeiten bietet... kB mehr jetzt haha


----------



## Raffzahl (2. Mai 2011)

Nabend!Muss ja noch für Latein 6 Sätze übersetzen, fällt mir grad so ein^^


----------



## Sabito (2. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Abend, hehe die Vorschau auf die nächste Folge Primevil verspricht Tote in der Schule muhahaha



Wollt Primeval gucken und jetzt Eureka, aber kp in die Stube zu rennen, weil ich mein Pc nicht mitnehmen kann und bei mir im Zimmer Pro7 gerade komischerweise nicht empfangen wird.

Edit: Und weil sonst nichts gescheites im Fernsehn läuft langweile ich mich nu.


----------



## Dominau (2. Mai 2011)

nabööönd


----------



## Lillyan (2. Mai 2011)

Ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel auf Freitag ... muss mir nur noch überlegen wie ich Padd quäle *summ*


----------



## Perkone (2. Mai 2011)

Freitag wird cewl jo .... Freund zu Besuch. Das heißt saufen und zocken haha xD


----------



## tonygt (2. Mai 2011)

Guten abend allerseits


----------



## Dominau (2. Mai 2011)

Freitag wird echt toll. Nach der Prüfung mit meiner Klasse zum See fahren, davor nochn Kasten und chillen


----------



## tonygt (2. Mai 2011)

Samstag wird Cool da gibts endlich neue Schuhe fürs Biken


----------



## Olliruh (2. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A13FtHjlyYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


xd


Was für Schuhe gibts denn ? :>


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2011)

Schuhe fürs Biken? Also ich nehm zum Joggen auch keine Pedale mit.


----------



## Sabito (2. Mai 2011)

WTF! Jetzt wo Primeval und Eureka zuende sind geht bei mir Pro7 wieder Oo


----------



## Raffzahl (2. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> WTF! Jetzt wo Primeval und Eureka zuende sind geht bei mir Pro7 wieder Oo



Du hättest ja die ganze Zeit Big Brother gucken können


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2011)

Naböhnd!

*umts umts umts umts umts*


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Der ist eh entweiht, da hat kürzlich einer mittags gepostet. Wir brauchen einen neuen. Konov hatte auch mal so einen Patzer... ist aber schon ein paar Monate her.



Stimmt, ich hab alles kaputt gemacht 
Aber sollte der nicht sowieso neu gemacht werden weil die maximale Seitenzahl bald gesprengt wird?



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Schuhe fürs Biken? Also ich nehm zum Joggen auch keine Pedale mit.



Aber du fährst auch nicht barfuss Fahrrad oder?


----------



## Dominau (2. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Du hättest ja die ganze Zeit Big Brother gucken können



Oh gott, das kommt ja auch wieder.. 
Ich find das so langweilig


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Oh gott, das kommt ja auch wieder..
> Ich find das so langweilig



Es ist vorallem nicht nur langweilig sondern auch die ultimativste Verblödung in der Geschichte des deutschen Fernsehens.

Wenn man wenigstens über Asis lachen könnte, die noch assiger sind als die Asis vor dem Bildschirm (um es mit Serdar Somuncus Worten auszudrücken). ^^


----------



## Raffzahl (2. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich fand das, als ich kleiner war, noch gut, aber mittlerweile ist es so langweilig. Ich weiß nur, dass es kommt, weil ich öfters Plakate davon gesehn habe und weil bei "Immer wieder Jim" der Countdown zu sehen war^^. Und meine Mutter guckt Big Brother ab und zu... finde ich echt nicht gut.


----------



## Razyl (2. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich hab alles kaputt gemacht
> Aber sollte der nicht sowieso neu gemacht werden weil die maximale Seitenzahl bald gesprengt wird?



1. April sagt dir was?


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. April sagt dir was?



War das ein Aprilscherz? Ich hab nicht drauf geachtet, ehrlich!


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2011)

Kann mir wer nen günstigen MP3-Player empfehlen? =)


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kann mir wer nen günstigen MP3-Player empfehlen? =)



I pod shuffle, 50 Euro

Hab ihn damals nur wegen dem Preis gekauft und er ist robust, vorallem die Kopfhörer (hält bei mir Sport und Alltag bisher durch, das will was heißen. ^^), und für 50 Euro kann man eigentlich nicht meckern.
Es gibt sogar eine Frauenstimme, die einem die Lieder vorliest. (für dich kein Pluspunkt ) Am Anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig aber mittlerweile funktioniert das prima... Bildschirm brauch ich nicht und Akku hält ewig.


----------



## Sabito (2. Mai 2011)

Mensch bin ich heute happy, nach einer kurzen Depriphase vorhin (wtf Gefühlsschwankungen?Oo) ist alles wieder gut.^^


----------



## Raffzahl (2. Mai 2011)

Was findet ihr eigentlich besser: erster Block oder letzter Block Unterricht Ausfall?


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> I pod shuffle, 50 Euro
> 
> Hab ihn damals nur wegen dem Preis gekauft und er ist robust, vorallem die Kopfhörer (hält bei mir Sport und Alltag bisher durch, das will was heißen. ^^), und für 50 Euro kann man eigentlich nicht meckern.
> Es gibt sogar eine Frauenstimme, die einem die Lieder vorliest. (für dich kein Pluspunkt ) Am Anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig aber mittlerweile funktioniert das prima... Bildschirm brauch ich nicht und Akku hält ewig.



Ich hatte nen Nano, war damit auch extrem zufrieden. Aber n Display bräucht ich auf jeden Fall. Allerdings ist mir der Nano momentan zu teuer, für das, was ich brauche, zumindest. Als ich noch jeden Tag Bus gefahren bin und den Player dauerhaft mit mir rumgeschleppt habe, war er mir das Geld wert, auch in meinem alten Corsa, wo ich n Autoradio mit Ausgang für den Player hatte, war das Ding extrem nützlich. Aber mittlerweile bräuchte ich ihn nicht mehr so oft, weil ich im Astra keinen Anschluss dafür habe. Würde ihn also nur nutzen, wenn ich mit dem Hund unterwegs bin, eventuell mal im Auto von meinem Vater und abends, wenn ich noch lesne und dabei Musik hören möchte. Also deswegen sind mir 50€ zu viel und noch dazu hat er kein Display ^^ Aber vielen Dank für den Vorschlag =)

Bin dann auch mal im Bettchen. Bis morsche, Buffies!


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Mensch bin ich heute happy, nach einer kurzen Depriphase vorhin (wtf *Gefühlsschwankungen*?Oo) ist alles wieder gut.^^



Sicher, dass du männlich bist?


----------



## Sabito (2. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sicher, dass du männlich bist?



Öhm... ja, aber das geht doch nicht, das ich von ein auf die andere Sekunde von zu tiefst Depri auf total happi springe.

Naja bin bin mal schlafen muss morgen wieder um 5:40Uhr raus aufstehn.^^


----------



## Raffzahl (2. Mai 2011)

Wann beginnt für dich Schule, dass du um 5:40 Uhr aufstehen musst?


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Öhm... ja, aber das geht doch nicht, das ich von ein auf die andere Sekunde von zu tiefst Depri auf total happi springe.



Stimmt, dieses Verhalten kenn ich bisher nur von Doppel-X-Trägerinnen. ^^


----------



## cheen123 (2. Mai 2011)

oda er hat einfach zuviel/zuwenig vom falschen geraucht/getrunken/gegessen man weis es nich^^


----------



## tonygt (2. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Schuhe fürs Biken? Also ich nehm zum Joggen auch keine Pedale mit.



Naja Motoradfahrer ham doch auch extra Schuhe fürs fahren, und wenn man halt nicht nur zur Schule/Arbeit fährt, Braucht man entsprechende Schuhe. Ich brauch sie allein schon dafür, weil mir meine derzeitigen nicht genügend Grip geben, wenn ich Gelände beim Freeriden unterwegs bin.

Hoffe hab deinen Satz richtig verstanden ^^


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2011)

Also das mit den Gefühlsschwankungen kenn ich auch, ich denke man muss nur lernen damit umzugehen.

Gibt halt mal bessere und mal schlechtere Tage. Das kann sich auch sehr schnell, also stündlich, ändern. Da muss man sich dann aber einfach nicht so hängen lassen.
Wo ich noch jünger war, hat mich sowas auch eher belastet als heute.

Klar, je älter man wird, desto besser geht man mit solchen Stimmungstiefs um. Und für manche kommts dann richtig dicke und die bekommen eine richtige Depression...


----------



## Raffzahl (2. Mai 2011)

Ich bin dann mal weg, Leute. Tschüss!


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2011)

Ich geh dann auch mal. Werd noch was zocken. Nur was? Ich schwanke zwischen Mass Effect 2, Battlefield BC 2, Warcraft 3, LoL oder C&C 1. Mal sehn. Nacht ihr.


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2011)

Gehe auch gleich. Gute Nacht allerseits


----------



## Onedavidone (3. Mai 2011)

Ist da jemand? :-)


----------



## Soladra (3. Mai 2011)

Und zu ist?


----------



## Alux (3. Mai 2011)

Der arme Thread. Is ja irgendwie kaum was los hier.
Achja guten Abend.


----------



## Raffzahl (3. Mai 2011)

Ist so mitten in der Woche eben... was soll da groß los sein?
Einen Guten Abend an alle Anwesende!


----------



## tonygt (3. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend allerseits

Aber wo ist jetzt das Problem an Mitten in der Woche, ham sicher nen paar mehr Studenten hier ? ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2011)

Vermutlich gucken alle Fußball. Oder zocken. Oder surfen sinnlos im Internet. So wie ich!


----------



## Raffzahl (3. Mai 2011)

Welche Vereine spielen heute ?


----------



## tonygt (3. Mai 2011)

Pah wer braucht schon Fussball


----------



## Raffzahl (3. Mai 2011)

Bin auch nicht so der Fußballfan.


----------



## tonygt (3. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Bin auch nicht so der Fußballfan.



  Warum fragst du dann welcher Verein spielt ?


----------



## Raffzahl (3. Mai 2011)

Weil ich irgenteine Ablenkung brauche vor Topographie. Außerdem wollte ich hier das Gespräch anregen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2011)

Ja, lasst uns Smalltalk machen!


----------



## tonygt (3. Mai 2011)

Kannst auch nen Tiefgründiges Theman Vorschlagen, über welches wir Disskutieren könnten


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2011)

Was wäre, wenn Jesus nicht ans Kreuz geschlagen worden wäre?


----------



## tonygt (3. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn Jesus nicht ans Kreuz geschlagen worden wäre?



Je nach Glaubenseinstellung, wäre erst mal die Frage ob Jesus überhaupt ans Kreuz genagelt wurde.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Mai 2011)

& mein Gott hat nen riesiggroßen Hammer. 
Noch Fragen ? 

Guten Abend 

Der neue Ipod ist geil *.*


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Je nach Glaubenseinstellung, wäre erst mal die Frage ob Jesus überhaupt ans Kreuz genagelt wurde.



Mir fällt grade auf, das ist ja Religion und daher verboten. Naja, ein Satz noch: Jesus ist historisch belegbar. Man weiß, dass es jemanden gab, von dem zumindest behauptet wurde, Kranke zu heilen und der den Juden ganz gewaltig auf den Senkel ging. Nur die Wundertaten sind eine Glaubenssache. Jedenfalls gäbs dann wohl auch kein Christentum.

Naja, was wäre wenn Sokrates 424 v. Chr. bei Delion gefallen wäre?


----------



## tonygt (3. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend Ollirhu

Ich muss sagen, dass ich mich mit Sokrates, nur sehr oberflächlich auskenne und somit mich nicht wirklich da zu im Stande fühle, eine genaue Aussage über die Wirkung, seines verfrühtens Ablebens zu treffen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2011)

Dann halt doch wieder Smalltalk. 

Ich geh am Freitag zu McDoof, wer noch?


----------



## Raffzahl (3. Mai 2011)

Ich werde am Freitag nicht zu McDoof gehen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2011)

Mir fällt ein, ich hab ja schon für Freitag eingekauft. Dann werd ich wohl auch nicht zu McDoof gehen.


----------



## tonygt (3. Mai 2011)

Also vor meiner Nase ham sich heut zwei Fahrradfahrer, auf die Fresse gelegt, an Unterschiedlichen Orten wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Dominau (4. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen Buffed


----------



## Dominau (4. Mai 2011)

Tach


----------



## Thoor (4. Mai 2011)

TAMTAMTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM


----------



## Raffzahl (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo!


----------



## Thoor (4. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Hallo!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (4. Mai 2011)

Guten Aaabend :3


----------



## Olliruh (4. Mai 2011)

Hoi


----------



## Thoor (4. Mai 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Guten Aaabend :3






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geh ins Bett, du bist krank, trink Tee und sieh zu während Darth Keks die Galaxie für dich erobert! >:3


----------



## Auriga__ (4. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Geh ins Bett, du bist krank, trink Tee und sieh zu während Darth Keks die Galaxie für dich erobert! >:3



Neeein ich will nicht Q_______Q

Und die Galaxie gehört bereits mir u.u
Das heisst du würdest mir die Galaxie stehlen und wieder schenken. :3


----------



## Thoor (4. Mai 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Neeein ich will nicht Q_______Q
> 
> Und die Galaxie gehört bereits mir u.u
> Das heisst du würdest mir die Galaxie stehlen und wieder schenken. :3



Ich komm gleich und fessel dich ans Bett :3

nein die gehört dem Pedobär, ich entreisse sie ihm nun Q_Q


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Mai 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Guten Aaabend :3



Was soll das bedeuten?


----------



## Thoor (4. Mai 2011)

Ich habe Mist gebaut und muss mich nun selbst kasteien

Hat wer eine Idee?


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hat wer eine Idee?



Keine, die dir gefallen würde.

Aber bitte, ein paar Anregungen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WdUj3bM5oVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2011)

Richtige Uhrzeit! Yes


----------



## Olliruh (4. Mai 2011)

Also die Schalke Fans im Stadion lassen sich den Abend nicht verderben, die singen ja noch was das Zeug hält &#9829;


----------



## Dominau (4. Mai 2011)

Eure Mütter. Waren Live super 
*fies grins*


----------



## Olliruh (4. Mai 2011)

Deine Mutti streamt ja noch  
Oh ne das ist der Franz


----------



## mastergamer (4. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich komm gleich und fessel dich ans Bett :3






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l2AEUAdhO2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Er wusste es <3


----------



## Alux (5. Mai 2011)

Sers an alle


----------



## Olliruh (5. Mai 2011)

Moin


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Alux (5. Mai 2011)

und wie war euer Tag so, auf ner skala 1-7?
ich hab ne glatte 5/7


----------



## H2OTest (5. Mai 2011)

banane/7 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=exHoV2st-3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Hm... ich hatte ne lecker Pizza... aber musste n referat schreiben... hmm.... 3/7, würde ich sagen xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> und wie war euer Tag so, auf ner skala 1-7?
> ich hab ne glatte 5/7



Hmm nun ja. 5/7. Hätte mehr lernen und zocken sollen. Stattdessen hab ich immerhin ordentlich statt super gelernt und wenig statt viel gezockt. Aber die Küche aufgeräumt!!


----------



## tonygt (5. Mai 2011)

War Heut mal nen ganz Chilliger Tag, Kumpel in der Stadt getroffen, noch in ein Seminar gegangen und jetzt noch den Abend, mit ein paar Serien ausklingen lassen, von daher ein Durschnitts Tag deswegen 3,5/7.


----------



## Alux (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hmm nun ja. 5/7. Hätte mehr lernen und zocken sollen. Stattdessen hab ich immerhin ordentlich statt super gelernt und wenig statt viel gezockt.



ich habs umgekehrt gemacht und deswegen eigentlich ja nur ne 2/7 aber weil ich die Bestätigung fürs Ferialpraktikum bekommen hab gabs ne 5/7^^


----------



## Dominau (5. Mai 2011)

Ganz gut. 6/10


----------



## Alux (5. Mai 2011)

KEEEEEEEEEEKSEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> KEEEEEEEEEEKSEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!



Wooooooooo? (und geht davon mein  Kopfweh weg? )


----------



## Alux (5. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Wooooooooo? (und geht davon mein  Kopfweh weg? )



*Parkemed 500er rüberreich* vielleicht damit


----------



## Dominau (5. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Wooooooooo? (und geht davon mein  Kopfweh weg? )



Glaube nicht das von Pixelkeksen dein kopfweh verschwindet ..


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> *Parkemed 500er rüberreich* vielleicht damit



Du wirst lachen - aber von Parkemed krieg ich KOpfweh. *hüstel* xD 

@ Dominau: ... warum nicht? ._.


----------



## Dominau (5. Mai 2011)

Weil sie aus Pixeln sind 
Und wenn ich Kopfweh habe wirds von Pixeln nur schlimmer!


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

*g* Schlimmer wirds bei mir davon nicht, und besser ohne auch nicht (alles schon versucht).. nja, Pech gehabt wohl ^^


----------



## H2OTest (5. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> *g* Schlimmer wirds bei mir davon nicht, und besser ohne auch nicht (alles schon versucht).. nja, Pech gehabt wohl ^^



wie wärs mit ibu?


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wie wärs mit ibu?



Sind die letzten am Dienstag draufgegangen, aber ja, die helfen normalerweise  

BtW, ich mag deinen Accountnamen o.O"


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Ibuprofen ist eigentlich für Krebspatienten gedacht, aber scheinbar rückt das jede Apotheke mittlerweile gerne raus. ^^

Bin froh, wenn ich endlich den Spiele-Artikel fertig hab. *sigh*


----------



## H2OTest (5. Mai 2011)

naja ich stehe mehr auf paracethamol... oder wie man das ausschreibt 

@ Manaori Danke, denn Nicknamen hab ich seit ich ca 8-10 Jahre alt war


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Naja... mein Problem ist, dass ich extrem schnell gegen Schmerzmittel resistent werde, obwohl ich die nur einmal im Monat brauch >.> Ibus halten bisher noch am längsten... 

Ich find ihn toll *g*

@Ceywin: Viel Glück...


----------



## Dominau (5. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Naja... mein Problem ist, dass ich extrem schnell gegen Schmerzmittel resistent werde, obwohl ich die nur einmal im Monat brauch >.> Ibus halten bisher noch am längsten...
> 
> Ich find ihn toll *g*
> 
> @Ceywin: Viel Glück...



1x im Monat?!

Ich kann micht nicht dran erinnern wann ich das letzte mal überhaupt medizin genommen habe. sicher 1 - 1 1/2 jahre her


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> 1x im Monat?!
> 
> Ich kann micht nicht dran erinnern wann ich das letzte mal überhaupt medizin genommen habe. sicher 1 - 1 1/2 jahre her



Du Glücklicher, ich schlucke jeden Tag ~10 Tabletten.


----------



## H2OTest (5. Mai 2011)

naja das schlimmste was ich hatte (diverse kapselrisse und Fingerknochenbrüche nicht mitgezählt) war das schlimmste was ich bisher hatte ne blutvegiftung


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> naja das schlimmste was ich hatte (diverse kapselrisse und Fingerknochenbrüche nicht mitgezählt) war das schlimmste was ich bisher hatte ne blutvegiftung



Ich kann meine OP's gar nicht mehr zählen, ebenso wenig wie meine Narben. ^^


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> 1x im Monat?!
> 
> Ich kann micht nicht dran erinnern wann ich das letzte mal überhaupt medizin genommen habe. sicher 1 - 1 1/2 jahre her



Glückspilz... ^^ Ich würd ja liebend gern drauf verzichten, weil die extrem aufm Magen schlagen... aber manchmal gehts echt nicht ohne. 

Kapselrisse? AUUU... 
Das schlimsmte bei mir bisher war ein Sehnenriss im Daumen. Nicht mal ein knochenbruch bisher xD Dafür sinds die kleinen Wehwehcehn, die gerne zicken.. jeder verdammte Wetterumschwung -.-

Edit @ Ceywin: Immer noch sie *g*
Und... wenn ich fragen darf, warum? x.x Das klingt gar nichtgut.


----------



## Dominau (5. Mai 2011)

Ich bin zumglück noch halbwegs verschont geblieben.
1x mit 6 jahren im krankenhaus gewesen weil ich zuviel süßes gegessen habe
und sonst nichts.


----------



## H2OTest (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich kann meine OP's gar nicht mehr zählen, ebenso wenig wie meine Narben. ^^



hmm mein dad lag letzte jahr 2 monate im Krankenhaus hatte dann geschätze 10 operation, wobei immernoch nicht geklärt wurde was es war, aber zum glück geht es im jetzt besser.


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Abeeend


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Edit @ Ceywin: Immer noch sie *g*
> Und... wenn ich fragen darf, warum? x.x Das klingt gar nichtgut.



Ich hab Dominau zitiert und der ist, wenn man dem Profil Glauben schenken darf, nach wie vor männlich. ^^

Ansonsten.. ich weiß nicht, ob das was fürs Forum wäre, ist ne lange Geschichte.



> Abeeend



Halleluja, mal nicht zu früh!


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Achso, dann tut mir Leid, mea maxima culpa  

Hallöchen! Pünktlich auf die MInute ô.o


----------



## H2OTest (5. Mai 2011)

gn8 @ all


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Nachtilein


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Hatten wir vorhin nicht irgendein Thema, das wir fortführen wollten?


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Wir hatten heute sogar früher schluss, deswegen schon daheim. 

Ja ich versuche mich auch grad zu erinnern Ceiwyn. Ich hatte gehofft, du wüsstest es


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Nenn mich bitte Flo, mein Nick ist dämlich! ^^


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Falls wir das aus dem "Was regt dich am meisten auf" Thread meinen... eh ihr das meint... Dann ging es um beginnenden Alkoholismus und so.


----------



## Dominau (5. Mai 2011)

Therapien, oder?


----------



## Thoor (5. Mai 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFAuYtRFJdU&feature=related[/youtube]

Einfach nur

*-*


----------



## Dominau (5. Mai 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aePKYdbSC4
:>


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Ok Flo 

Stimmt, es ging um eine Therapie, wenn jemand alkoholabhängig wird oder dabei ist, es zu werden.
Ich halte das weiterhin für sinnvoll, wobei es natürlich immer auf die Person ankommt. Manchen bekommt das mehr und hilft auch tatsächlich, anderen hilft es weniger. Naja und zwingen kann man ja sowieso niemanden. Es sei denn es besteht dringende medizinische Notwendigkeit aber selbst dann nicht (?)....


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Tja, ich bin absoluter Anti-Alkoholiker und stolz drauf! 

Was aber auch daher kommt, dass ich mich bei meinem Tankstellen-Nebenjob (kann ich übrigens keinem empfehlen) mich immer über diese fetten Säufer geärgert habe. Was heißt geärgert? Ich habe sie gehasst!


----------



## Thoor (5. Mai 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNWb2Ft9Z-A[/youtube]

Bestes Lied der Onkelz neben Wieder mal nen Tag verschenkt, Koma, bin ich nur glücklich wenn es schmerzt D:


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Sagen wir, notwendigkeit... Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das beurteilen kann. Unter der Woche ist er nicht da, da er auf Montage arbeitet, ich habe es bisher nur an den Wochenenden bzw wenn er im Urlaub war mitbekommen, da hat er sich wirklich sehr gehen lassen. Meine mutter meinte, dass er einen Hang dazu immer schon gehabt habe (sind geschieden seit gut zehn Jahren)...
Nur... wie gesagt, er hält nichts von Psychologie, Therapie und dem ganzen, von dem her.. schwierig, was man machen soll. Und ist momentan auch ein wenig auf einem Esotheriktrip "Ich kann nicht krank werden, weil ich nicht krank werden will"... naja.

Edit: Die doofen sonderzeichen raus oO


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Willst du das nicht im Musik-Thread weiter unten posten? Irgendwie stört das hier. Ich poste ja auch nicht permantent Nightwish-Songs.


----------



## Thoor (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Willst du das nicht im Musik-Thread weiter unten posten? Irgendwie stört das hier. Ich poste ja auch nicht permantent Nightwish-Songs.



Wenn es dich freut poste doch.


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Willst du das nicht im Musik-Thread weiter unten posten? Irgendwie stört das hier. Ich poste ja auch nicht permantent Nightwish-Songs.



Wobei ich da auch nix gegen hätte *hust+ Solangs das "alte" nightwish ist, die neuen find ich nur in Ausnahmen gut.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wenn es dich freut poste doch.



Wäre nicht zweckmäßig, weil man dann hier kaum noch was lesen kann.



> Solangs das "alte" nightwish ist, die neuen find ich nur in Ausnahmen gut.



Natürlich! Mein aktueller Liebling ist Swanheart.


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Sagen wir, notwendigkeit... Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das beurteilen kann. Unter der Woche ist er nicht da, da er auf Montage arbeitet, ich habe es bisher nur an den Wochenenden bzw wenn er im Urlaub war mitbekommen, da hat er sich wirklich sehr gehen lassen. Meine mutter meinte, dass er einen Hang dazu immer schon gehabt habe (sind geschieden seit gut zehn Jahren)...&nbsp;<div>Nur... wie gesagt, er hält nichts von Psychologie, Therapie und dem ganzen, von dem her.. schwierig, was man machen soll. Und ist momentan auch ein wenig auf einem Esotheriktrip "Ich kann nicht krank werden, weil ich nicht krank werden will"... naja.&nbsp;</div><div><br></div>



Was für ein Blödsinn, das sagt er wirklich?
Ist ja wirklich eine unschöne Situation, die ich da so rauslesen kann.

Ich persönlich trinke auch kaum noch Alk seit einigen Wochen. Irgendwie bin ich auch kaum dazu gekommen und wenn beschränkt es sich auf ein Bier wenn ich Essen gehe oder am Wochenende zuhause gönn ich mir mal eins...
Und ich vermisse es erstaunlicherweise auch immer weniger. Ich kann mich wohl glücklich schätzen.

Im Übrigen würde ich es auch begrüßen, wenn diese Youtube Videos woanders gepostet werden sonst können wir ja alle hier posten was wir uns grad anschauen und anhören, dann ist die Übersichtlichkeit gleich null. ^^


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wäre nicht zweckmäßig, weil man dann hier kaum noch was lesen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> Natürlich! Mein aktueller Liebling ist Swanheart.



Ghost love Score schlägt meiner Meinung nach immer noch alle anderen... es ist einfach nur... hammer. Mal schauen, ob ich das je am Klavier schaff... (finger zu kurz -.-)

Edit:
@ Konov: Jap, das sagt er wirklich. Dank ihm entwickle ich allmählich einen richtigen Hass auf die ganzen Esotherikfritzen.. ich meine... man kannmanches beeinflussen durch Autosuggestion, aber wenn ich da höre, wie er über die Ärzte meckert weil sie Krebs udn Aids als unheilbar bezeichne, wo es doch für die ganzen Wunderheiler heilbar wäre, krieg ich das kotzen..
Und nochmal Edit: 
Unschön... jaein. Ich bin jemand, der sich schnell an sowas gewöhnt bzw... ich schätze mal, gut im Verdrängen ist. Man lernt, damit zu leben, es ist eher die Aussichtslosigkeit, die frustrierend ist.

Trinken.. ich trinke selber wenig. B zw selten. Wenn ich mal trinke, das ist so einmal in einem halben Jahr, dann meistens mit meinem Bruder und da eher viel... allerdings schau ich auch, dass ich m ich nicht komplett abschieße, das mag ich schlichtweg nicht. Einmal passiert und nie nie wieder.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Mein Vater trinkt auch gern - na gut, er ist kein Trinker, das wäre unfair. Aber er hat Diabetes und isst wirklich oft Süßkram, raucht wie ein Schlot und trinkt jeden 2. Abend in Bier und ab und an am Wochenende auch mal mehr. Dazu kaum Sport. In Bezug auf Diabetes macht er wirklich alles falsch. Aber erklär das mal deinen Eltern...


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mein Vater trinkt auch gern - na gut, er ist kein Trinker, das wäre unfair. Aber er hat Diabetes und ist wirklich oft Süßkram, raucht wie ein Schlot und trinkt jeden 2. Abend in Bier und ab und an am Wochenende auch mal mehr. Dazu kaum Sport. In Bezug auf Diabetes macht er wirklich alles falsch. Aber erklär das mal deinen Eltern...



Da kann man wohl gleich mit ner Wand reden 




Manaori schrieb:


> Trinken.. ich trinke selber wenig. B zw selten. Wenn ich mal trinke, das ist so einmal in einem halben Jahr, dann meistens mit meinem Bruder und da eher viel... allerdings schau ich auch, dass ich m ich nicht komplett abschieße, das mag ich schlichtweg nicht. Einmal passiert und nie nie wieder.



Das ist auch mein Gedanke meistens, wenn ich ans Trinken denke.
Es reicht eigentlich schon, sich daran zu erinnern, wie es war, als man sich mal abgeschossen hat, und das ist eigentlich niemandem zu empfehlen 
Das einzige was halt mal sein kann, ist tatsächlich, dass man von Freunden oder Bekannten einfach mal dazu verleitet wird, 1-2 Bier über den Durst zu trinken, wenn man zusammen weggeht. Aber so wie früher eigentlich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Jep.. irgendwie.... als Kind ist man den Eltern immer unterlegen, egal wie erwachsen man ist... 
*kopfschüttel* 
Frustrierend...

@Konov: 
Jap, das ists bei mir mittlerweile auch. Bisschen was trinken, aber nie mehr so viel wie das eine Mal... (und wenn, dann dieses Mal in der richtigen Gesellscahft *seufz*)


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Ich finds immer lächerlich, wenn sich Pupertierende jedes Wochenende besaufen und dann ganz cool von ihrem Filmriss erzählen. Wie böse Buben, die etwas Unerlaubtes angestellt haben.

Aber gut, jeder darf ja machen, wonach ihm ist. Es steht mir nicht zu, das zu beurteilen. ^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich finds immer lächerlich, wenn sich Pupertierende jedes Wochenende besaufen und dann ganz cool von ihrem Filmriss erzählen. Wie böse Buben, die etwas Unerlaubtes angestellt haben.
> 
> Aber gut, jeder darf ja machen, wonach ihm ist. Es steht mir nicht zu, das zu beurteilen. ^^



Ist ja auch voll "krass" sich die Birne wegzusaufen, weil es jeder tut. :>


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Jep.. irgendwie.... als Kind ist man den Eltern immer unterlegen, egal wie erwachsen man ist...
> *kopfschüttel*
> Frustrierend...



Wobei man gar nicht mal so sehr "unterlegen" ist, sondern viel mehr "machtlos".
Wenn ich meinem Vater irgendwas erzählen will, was über Wetter oder alltägliche Nachrichten hinaus geht, rede ich auch gegen eine Wand. Sehe ihn aber auch nicht besonders häufig und Eltern sind mittlerweile auch geschieden, von daher... 

Bei meiner Mutter ist das glücklicherweise anders - da wird Kritik oder Vorschläge bezüglich was auch immer, durchaus mehr als nur zur Kenntnis genommen.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Mai 2011)

Ich freu mich schon voll auf die Sommerferien *-*
2 Wochen wandern in Cornwall *o*


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei man gar nicht mal so sehr "unterlegen" ist, sondern viel mehr "machtlos".
> Wenn ich meinem Vater irgendwas erzählen will, was über Wetter oder alltägliche Nachrichten hinaus geht, rede ich auch gegen eine Wand. Sehe ihn aber auch nicht besonders häufig und Eltern sind mittlerweile auch geschieden, von daher...
> 
> Bei meiner Mutter ist das glücklicherweise anders - da wird Kritik oder Vorschläge bezüglich was auch immer, durchaus mehr als nur zur Kenntnis genommen.



Stimmt, machtlos ist das bessere Wort. Und ich kann dir nur zustimmen... meine Mutter ist auch wesentlich diskussionsfreudiger... Wobei ich hier echt keine Rückschlüsse auf Männer ziehen will ô.o 

Wenn man nicht mit ihnen zusammenlebt, geht es ja noch, erst im Zusammenleben gestaltet sich sowas schwierig. Ich bin ja froh, wenn ich nächste Jahr die Matura hab und studieren gehen kann.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Hmm, ich hatte im Sommer 09 eine schwere OP und meine Mutter hat mir versprochen, wenn das alles gut geht, hört sie mit dem Rauchen auf und mein Vater würde es einschränken. Nun ja, ich lebe noch, aber geändert hat sich nicht viel. Doch, mein Vater schickt mich nicht mehr zum Kippenautomat! Aber meine Mutter sagt immer nur "jaja, bald. Demnächst". Lächerlich, wenn es nicht so traurig wär.


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hatte im Sommer 09 eine schwere OP und meine Mutter hat mir versprochen, wenn das alles gut geht, hört sie mit dem Rauchen auf und mein Vater würde es einschränken. Nun ja, ich lebe noch, aber geändert hat sich nicht viel. Doch, mein Vater schickt mich nicht mehr zum Kippenautomat! Aber meine Mutter sagt immer nur "jaja, bald. Demnächst". Lächerlich, wenn es nicht so traurig wär.



Solche Versprechen sind... dumm...
*seufz* Wenn man es so nicht schafft, aufzuhören, dann schafft man es auch nicht weil man ein dummes (sorry :/ )  Versprechen macht. Eine Freundin hat es mal schön formuliert: Wenn man sich selbst nicht genug wert ist, damit aufzuhören, dann wird man es auch für keinen anderen machen. 

Aber ja... es ist traurig. Alelrdings ist es im Endeffekt die Entscheidung eines jeden selber, ob und womit er sich das Leben kaputt macht.


----------



## Ykon (5. Mai 2011)

Ihr macht mich melancholisch


----------



## zoizz (5. Mai 2011)

Nur noch morgen, dann ist WOCHENENDEEEEEee ! *juhu*


----------



## Olliruh (5. Mai 2011)

ach was ?!


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich melancholisch



I'm only gonna break break your break break your heart!


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hatte im Sommer 09 eine schwere OP und meine Mutter hat mir versprochen, wenn das alles gut geht, hört sie mit dem Rauchen auf und mein Vater würde es einschränken. Nun ja, ich lebe noch, aber geändert hat sich nicht viel. Doch, mein Vater schickt mich nicht mehr zum Kippenautomat! Aber meine Mutter sagt immer nur "jaja, bald. Demnächst". Lächerlich, wenn es nicht so traurig wär.



Tja, ne gute Freundin von mir raucht auch schon 10 Jahre und egal wie oft man darüber redet, dass man das Rauchen ja auch aufhören könnte - eine ernsthafte Alternative ist das für viele Raucher gar nicht. Sie packen's einfach nicht. 




Manaori schrieb:


> Aber ja... es ist traurig. Alelrdings ist es im Endeffekt die Entscheidung eines jeden selber, ob und womit er sich das Leben kaputt macht.



Das kuriose bzw. traurige daran ist ja, dass oft sogar die Raucher länger leben als diejenigen die mal ein paar Tage passiv geraucht haben, die dann wegen Lungenkrebs über die Wupper gehen.
Sowas kann einen auch höchst nachdenklich machen.




Ykon schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich melancholisch



Das war nicht unsere Absicht, da bin ich sicher


----------



## Olliruh (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> I'm only gonna break break your break break your heart!


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Tja, ne gute Freundin von mir raucht auch schon 10 Jahre und egal wie oft man darüber redet, dass man das Rauchen ja auch aufhören könnte - eine ernsthafte Alternative ist das für viele Raucher gar nicht. Sie packen's einfach nicht.



Mein Bruder hats gepackt, als er sah, dass seine Kinder mit Bleistiften Raucher spielen. Statt zu rauchen hat er Kaugummis gekauft und ist Jogger geworden. Nun ist er die Nikotinsucht los (die Kaugummisucht mittlerweile auch) und läuft Halbmarathone. 

Ein guter Tausch wie ich finde!


----------



## Ykon (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> I'm only gonna break break your break break your heart!



I throw my sandwich in the air sometimes, singing 'heeeeey hooooe, where's my maaaayo!?"


----------



## Olliruh (5. Mai 2011)

Von meinen Freundin bin ich (mit einer weiteren ausnahme) der einzige der nicht raucht 
Ich find es echt krass ,wie sie alle rauchen & die sind ja alle nur 14-17  
Ich find rauchen unnötig & wenn ich rauchen würde dürft ich mir mein Auto & den Führerschein selber bezahlen


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Joggen wäre nichts für mich, keine Kondition *g* 

Aber ja... die, dies schaffen, können stolz auf sich sein. Ich mach allerdings keinem einen Vorwurf ders nicht schafft, zum einen, weil ichs selber kenne, zum anderen... naja, solang er verantwortungsbewsst damit umgeht ists okay. Haballerdings letztens auch das kotzen gekriegt, als ich da ne Frau mit ihrem drei- oder vierjährigen Sohn im raucherbereich hab sitzen sehen... natürlich qualmend wie nur... Boah. Das ist echt nur shclimm.  


Und sorry fürs traurig machen! War keien Absicht xD


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hats gepackt, als er sah, dass seine Kinder mit Bleistiften Raucher spielen. Statt zu rauchen hat er Kaugummis gekauft und ist Jogger geworden. Nun ist er die Nikotinsucht los (die Kaugummisucht mittlerweile auch) und läuft Halbmarathone.
> 
> Ein guter Tausch wie ich finde!



Absolut!
Ich glaube bei den meisten Rauchern spielt auch eine psychosoziale Komponente mit: Man versucht von sich selbst und vermeintlichen Fehlern abzulenken, versucht Nervosität herunterzuspielen, Gruppengefühl... etc. pp.
Eigentlich ist es - wenn man ehrlich ist - ein Zeugnis für die psychische Abhängigkeit eines Menschen. Quasi gefangen in den eigenen Ängsten wenn man so will. Die körperliche Abhängigkeit ist nur ein Teil des Ganzen.


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Absolut!
> Ich glaube bei den meisten Rauchern spielt auch eine psychosoziale Komponente mit: Man versucht von sich selbst und vermeintlichen Fehlern abzulenken, versucht Nervosität herunterzuspielen, Gruppengefühl... etc. pp.
> Eigentlich ist es - wenn man ehrlich ist - ein Zeugnis für die psychische Abhängigkeit eines Menschen. Quasi gefangen in den eigenen Ängsten wenn man so will. Die körperliche Abhängigkeit ist nur ein Teil des Ganzen.



Wobei das auch immer von der Person abhängt. Jap, meistens kompensiert es was. Bei mir vermutlich auch, weil ich zu Nervosität neige und mir das ein bisschen Sicherheit gibt. Manchmal ists auch Gruppenzwang, wobei ich dem immer ein bisschen skeptisch gegenüber stehe, der wird ja gerne als Ausrede für ne Menge scheiße verwendet, die man sich im Endeffekt selbst zuzuschreiben hat. 
So...hm. Naja. Ich kann nicht von mir ausgehen, fürchte ich, weils bei mir wein bisschen anders lag als bei den meisten. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Bei mir waren schon in der Grundschule mit 8 oder 9 welche, die schon an ihren ersten Glimmstängeln gezogen haben. Die Lehrer haben das nicht mitbekommen oder ignoriert. Damals hab auch ich meinen ersten Zug getan (und auch noch voll durch die Nase). Das war wohl Gruppenzwang. Nun ja, die sind alle auf der Hauptschule gelandet, der eine mittlerweile im Knast, der andere auch wegen irgendwas vorbestraft.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bei mir waren schon in der Grundschule mit 8 oder 9 welche, die schon an ihren ersten Glimmstängeln gezogen haben. Die Lehrer haben das nicht mitbekommen oder ignoriert. Damals hab auch ich meinen ersten Zug getan (und auch noch voll durch die Nase). Das war wohl Gruppenzwang. Nun ja, die sind alle auf der Hauptschule gelandet, der eine mittlerweile im Knast, der andere auch wegen irgendwas vorbestraft.



Irgendwie hört sich das so an wie als meine Mutter mir erklärt hat ,was passiert wenn ich rauche.


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Wobei das auch immer von der Person abhängt. Jap, meistens kompensiert es was. Bei mir vermutlich auch, weil ich zu Nervosität neige und mir das ein bisschen Sicherheit gibt. Manchmal ists auch Gruppenzwang, wobei ich dem immer ein bisschen skeptisch gegenüber stehe, der wird ja gerne als Ausrede für ne Menge scheiße verwendet, die man sich im Endeffekt selbst zuzuschreiben hat.
> So...hm. Naja. Ich kann nicht von mir ausgehen, fürchte ich, weils bei mir wein bisschen anders lag als bei den meisten. ^^



Naja, ein Beispiel wäre bei mir in der Abendschule, wenn Pause ist, ist ca. 80% der Schülerschaft unten auf der Straße beim Schmöken.
Die, die nicht rauchen, (zu denen ich gehöre) sind zum labern auch meist mit unten und normalerweise müsste dort eine Gruppendynamik irgendwie greifen, tut sie glücklicherweise bei mir aber nicht. 
Frage mich nur warum - denn andere Leute könnten, wenn sie wollten, durchaus. Trotzdem klappt es nie mit dem Aufhören - vermutlich aufgrund mangelnder Selbstdisziplin - das ist meine Theorie.


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, ein Beispiel wäre bei mir in der Abendschule, wenn Pause ist, ist ca. 80% der Schülerschaft unten auf der Straße beim Schmöken.
> Die, die nicht rauchen, (zu denen ich gehöre) sind zum labern auch meist mit unten und normalerweise müsste dort eine Gruppendynamik irgendwie greifen, tut sie glücklicherweise bei mir aber nicht.
> Frage mich nur warum - denn andere Leute könnten, wenn sie wollten, durchaus. Trotzdem klappt es nie mit dem Aufhören - vermutlich aufgrund mangelnder Selbstdisziplin - das ist meine Theorie.



Also.. ich habe es bisher noch nicht versucht mit dem Aufhören, werde mich im Sommer dran machen (warum im Sommer?  Ferien - ergo werden mich die Entzugserscheinungen nciht dann stören, wenn ichs wegen lernen nicht gebrauchen kann... ). Laut einem Freund ist es schon so, dass die körperliche Komponente bei den Entzugserscheinungen auch nicht ohne ist. Die soziale.. da kommts aufs Umfeld an. Es ist mit Sicherheit schwerer, wenn der Freund oder die Freundin oder gut 80% aller Arbeitskollegen oder Freunde rauchen... 
Da ists dann auch ein bisschen... wenn man will oder mtiten dabei ist, "Ach, eine kann nicht schaden"... jaja, die lieben Freunde.


----------



## zoizz (5. Mai 2011)

Ich vermisse das Rauchen. Ich bin seit 2 Jahren davon ab, und ich habe wirklich bewusst und aus Spass geraucht. Warum auch nicht? Alkohol ist legal, es ist sogar legal, Hasch mit sich zu führen. 
Ausserdem fällt es als Raucher einfacher, Anschluß an eine neue Community zu finden, zB bei einem Jobwechsel oder Sportverein. Einzig die unmöglichen Preise schrecken mich ab, wieder anzufangen. 

Aber sehr cool finde die Ursachenforschung von Ceiwyn: 





> Bei mir waren schon in der Grundschule mit 8 oder 9 welche, die schon an ihren ersten Glimmstängeln gezogen haben. Die Lehrer haben das nicht mitbekommen oder ignoriert. Damals hab auch ich meinen ersten Zug getan (und auch noch voll durch die Nase). Das war wohl Gruppenzwang. Nun ja, die sind alle auf der Hauptschule gelandet, der eine mittlerweile im Knast, der andere auch wegen irgendwas vorbestraft.


 lovely!

Lasst uns doch ein paar Genußmittel, ohne das wir gleich verteufelt werden. Gegen Feinstaub fährt ja auch niemand weniger Auto, nein da sollen dann die Hersteller bessere Filter einbauen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Mein Bruder sagte immer, wenn er auch nur ein mal schwach wird, auch heute noch Jahre später, hängt er sofort wieder an der Kippe. 

Es gibt aber auch Raucher (wie meine Schwester) die behaupten, sie rauchen weil sie es gern tun. Sie sagt immer, würde sie schwanger werden, würde sie sofort aufhören. Nun ja, der Druck wäre auf jeden Fal da, aber ob das klappt?

Bin froh, dass ich aus meiner Familie der einzige bin, der nie geraucht hat - aber auch der einzige mit Abi - ob da ein kausaler Zusammenhang besteht? ^^



> Aber sehr cool finde die Ursachenforschung von Ceiwyn:



Ich habe hier keine Ursachenforschung betrieben und ich habe auch keinem seine Genussmittel abgesprochen. Jeder Raucher soll qualmen, soviel er will, solange kein anderer dadurch zu Schaden kommt. Sprich: Ich will den Qualm nicht abkriegen und kleine Kinder wollen es auch nicht. Es geht hierbei nur um Raucher, die gerne aufhören würden und es nicht schaffen. Was ich geschrieben habe, ist lediglich eine Erzählung aus meiner Kindheit, die mit realen Maßstäben vermutlich wenig zu tun hat.


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mein Bruder sagte immer, wenn er auch nur ein mal schwach wird, auch heute noch Jahre später, hängt er sofort wieder an der Kippe.
> 
> Es gibt aber auch Raucher (wie meine Schwester) die behaupten, sie rauchen weil sie es gern tun. Sie sagt immer, würde sie schwanger werden, würde sie sofort aufhören. Nun ja, der Druck wäre auf jeden Fal da, aber ob das klappt?
> 
> Bin froh, dass ich aus meiner Familie der einzige bin, der nie geraucht hat - aber auch der einzige mit Abi - ob da ein kausaler Zusammenhang besteht? ^^



Och, ich glaube nicht. Mein Bruder raucht und hat auch seinen Abschluß (aber das studium abgebrochen o.O) Meine Schwester, die sowohl Tabak als auch Alkohol immer verweigert hat, dagegen hat die Schule abgebrochen, ist nach Deutschland abgehauen udn... naja, ist jetzt noch arbeitssuchend. Ich bin auch hoffentlich auf dem Weg zur Matura trotz Rauchen


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> ist nach Deutschland abgehauen



Ach richtig, du bist ja Schweizerin... hach, ich bin neidisch.


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Lasst uns doch ein paar Genußmittel, ohne das wir gleich verteufelt werden.



Ich verteufel ehrlich gesagt niemanden, der raucht.
Ist ja nicht meine Lunge die da so richtig schön schwarz durchkokelt. 

Das, was ein Problem ist, ist das Rauchen in der Öffentlichkeit unter absichtlicher oder unabsichtlicher Einbeziehung seiner Mitmenschen und der daraus resultierenden Gefährdung derer Gesundheit.
Siehe Ceiw... äh Flo


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ach richtig, du bist ja Schweizerin... hach, ich bin neidisch.



Wie kommst du darauf? *g* Österreicherin... ganz nah an Bayern. 

Jep, und Konov und .. Flo muss ich zustimmen. *g* Von mir aus sollen die Leute machen was sie wollen. Ich selber würde nie in der Nähe von kleinen Kindern rauchen und swürde in einer Gruppe auch fragen, ob ich darf,s onst lass ichs oder geh weiter weg. Passivrauchen will ich keinem aufzwingen. Wems nichts ausmacht, der kann das ja dann für sich selbst verantworten, aber wenn man dann sowas sieht wie die MÜtter in den Cafés mit ihren Kindern..


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? *g* Österreicherin... ganz nah an Bayern.



Österreich... Schweiz... Bayern... alles dasselbe...


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Österreich... Schweiz... Bayern... alles dasselbe...



Österreich ist ein bisschen größer *flüster* und wir reden KEIN hässliches französisch! Das will ich mal gesagt haben! *hmpf*


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? *g* Österreicherin... ganz nah an Bayern.



Ach, Österreich? Na dann, mein Beileid. ^^

Übrigens empfand ich es als Tankstellenmitarbeiter immer als amüsant, wenn die Leute gerne "Pall Mall menthol Big Pack" oder "Route _sichtiesiks_ Zigarillos" oder "Marlboro Ultra [nein, nicht light oder menthol, sondern ultra. Schwarz oder gold? WEISS!]" von mir wollten und ich als Nichtraucher keine Ahnung hatte. Dann wurde ich immer so angemeckert, als ob ich die Schachteln innerhalb einer Sekunde in der Hand haben müsste.


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ach, Österreich? Na dann, mein Beileid. ^^
> 
> Übrigens empfand ich es als Tankstellenmitarbeiter immer als amüsant, wenn die Leute gerne "Pall Mall menthol Big Pack" oder "Route _sichtiesiks_ Zigarillos" oder "Marlboro Ultra [nein, nicht light oder menthol, sondern ultra. Schwarz oder gold? WEISS!]" von mir wollten und ich als Nichtraucher keine Ahnung hatte. Dann wurde ich immer so angemeckert, als ob ich die Schachteln innerhalb einer Sekunde in der Hand haben müsste.



hey! Wie gesagt - man kann uns vieles vorwerfen, aber bei uns wird kein Französisch gesprochen, also von dem her bin ich ganz glücklich damit xD" 

Oh, das glaub ich dir aufs Wort. Ich wäre wahrscheinlich auch hoffnugnslos verwirrt weil ich nur meine Marke kenne *g*


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Phu, wie hab ich die Arbeit gehasst. 10 Stunden Schichten für 6,13 &#8364;, dazu Boden gewischt, Küche saubergemacht, Klo geputzt (hab ich zumindest behauptet) und LKW'ler versorgt. Die waren immer so unfreundlich.. viele zumindest. Könige der Straßen.. naja höchstens Könige des Drecks und des Staus.


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Oh mein Gott. Das klingt ja grauenhaft >.>
Ich hoffe ja, in meiner Studienzeit werd ich nicht auf sowas zurückgreifen müssen (hab jetzt schon bissel angst davor, was ich an Teilzeitjobs finden werde müssen >.>)


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

War nicht wegen des Studiums, das bezahlen mir meine Eltern. Meine Bude kostet nur 150 Euro, dazu leb ich relativ sparsam. 400 Euro im Monat reichen mir insgesamt, das können sie noch stemmen.

Wollte mir nur einen neuen Laptop kaufen, daher drei Monate gearbeitet. Letztlich ging die Kohle aber für was anderes drauf und ich hab mein Motorrad für den Laptop verkauft. ^^


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Oh, echt? Glückspilz... meine werden sich das nicht leisten können, ich muss selber ran ^^ Hoffe halt dass ich so viele HIlfen wie möglich krieg vom Staat. 

Oha *g* Na, hauptsache Laptop, wat?


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Oh, echt? Glückspilz... meine werden sich das nicht leisten können, ich muss selber ran ^^ Hoffe halt dass ich so viele HIlfen wie möglich krieg vom Staat.
> 
> Oha *g* Na, hauptsache Laptop, wat?



Richtig, und im Sommer gibts nen neuen Desktop für grobe 1000 Euro, dafür werd ich meine Seele wohl für einen Monat bei der Daimler vermieten, die bieten Studenten für Fließbandarbeit 2000 Euro. Mit Kontakten komm ich vielleicht an einen Bürojob, mal sehen.


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Phu, wie hab ich die Arbeit gehasst. 10 Stunden Schichten für 6,13 €, dazu Boden gewischt, Küche saubergemacht, Klo geputzt (hab ich zumindest behauptet) und LKW'ler versorgt. Die waren immer so unfreundlich.. viele zumindest. Könige der Straßen.. naja höchstens Könige des Drecks und des Staus.





Ich hab auch schon für 5 Euro die Stunde geschuftet, nie wieder... was ein Scheiss. Regale einräumen und paletten durch die Gegend karren... nicht zu empfehlen vorallem wenn man so eine cholerische Chefin hat, die einen wegen jedem Scheiss anbrüllt.
Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen, was da los war, als ein Kollege ein großes Glas Rotkohl vom obersten Regalboden hat fallen lassen. ^^

Ich selbst hab auch mal Plastikwasserflaschen auf der einen Regalseite durchgeschoben, auf der anderen Seite sind dann die Weinflaschen rausgefallen 
Im nachhinein zwar lustig, in dem Moment aber Stress pur. Immerhin, ein Arbeitsshirt konnte ich behalten


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Ein mal hatte ich einen Wegfahrer, das gab vielleicht einen Aufstand. Tut mir leid, wenn um halb 11 abends noch drei Besoffene hinten bei den Pornos rumstehen, eine Engländerin von mir wissen will, warum wir nur H-Milch haben und zwei Leute Backwaren wollten - um halb 11, als ich schon alles in den Müll geworfen hatte. Dazu alle 8 Zapfsäulen belegt und dann soll ich noch darauf achten, dass mir keiner wegfährt.

Ansprüche stellen manche Leute...


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Auweih. Ich krieg immer mehr angst vor dem Studium bzw den Nebenjobs, danke ihr herren XD


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Auweih. Ich krieg immer mehr angst vor dem Studium bzw den Nebenjobs, danke ihr herren XD



Ich hätte dagegen gern im McDoof in der Küche gearbeitet. Ist auch harte Arbeit, klar, aber das wichtigste: Keinen Kundenkontakt! 

Wirklich unglaublich manche Leute. Sie kommen in den Laden und wollen gewissermaßen etwas von dir und stolzieren daher wie Ludwig XIV persönlich. Ich käme als Kunde niemals auf die Idee, mich irgendwie herablassend zu äußern. Echt unglaublich, wie ich mich da aufgeregt habe. Naja, ich hätte da wohl sowieso keine große Karriere vor mir gehabt, dazu war ich viel zu unfreundlich (zu den Unfreundlichen).


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Für mich wär das uach nix, glaub ich... Ich will mit den meisten Leuten ja nicht mal was zu tun haben *nuschl*


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Für mich wär das uach nix, glaub ich... Ich will mit den meisten Leuten ja nicht mal was zu tun haben *nuschl*



Ach sei mal offener! ^^


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

War ich oft genug und habs meistens bereut xD" Die Arbeit, die mir bisher am besten gefallen hat, war noch das Praktikum in der Lebenshilfe (Behindertentagesstätte)


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich denke die Leute sind froh, wenn sich jemand um sie kümmert, somit auch eher freundlich. Außerdem ist die Arbeit ja gesellschaftlich wertvoll, was für mich zumindest wichtig ist. 

Mann, hier ist ja gar nix mehr los. Alle im Bett oder wie?


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Also...so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, war ihnen gar nicht so richtig bewusst, dass sich "gekümmert" wird. (Die stätte war vor allem für geistig behinderte) . Aber ja, es war eine sehr schöne Arbeit. Wenn ich nicht das feste Ziel zum Psychologiestudium hätte, würd ich wohl so eine Ausbildung machen.  Es ist eine ziemlich... lebenidge Arbeit, irgendwie. 

Offenbar. o.o Bei mir auch grad die meisten in sbett *grml* und ich noch nicht mal müde.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Offenbar. o.o Bei mir auch grad die meisten in sbett *grml* und ich noch nicht mal müde.



Dito, ich lern nebenher und dröhn mich mit Musik zu. Da braucht man das Off Topic einfach als Beistand.


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Ahja.. du sagtest ja, morgen Zwischenprüfung o.o Wie stehts mit lernen, beherrschst du den Stoff halbwegs? Und welches Fach?


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Mai 2011)

Zivilrecht - Strafrecht hab ich schon letzte Woche gehabt und war wohl recht gut. Zivilrecht ist eigentlich weniger zum lernen, weil es kaum Theorien gibt. Aber dieses ständige Paragraphenhüpfen hat man dafür im Strafrecht halt nicht. Naja, bestehen werd vermutlich und die Noten werden bis zum Examen eh nicht mitgerechnet.


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Ah, ein Jurastudent also. o.o Klingt interessant... welches Semester?


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Mai 2011)

Erst das 2., also ein Experte bin ich noch lange nicht, das dauert noch ein paar Jährchen. War auch eher Zufall, dass ich da reinkam. Hab nach den zwei Wochen Lehramt im Herbst geschmissen und musste spontan entscheiden, weil die Fachwechselfrist schon um war. Ich hab mich zwei Jahre lang darum bemüht was ich werden will und hab es wirklich konkret vorbereitet und nichts hat mir geholfen. Jetzt hab ich aus dem Bauch entschieden und es scheint geklappt zu haben.


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2011)

Naja im Bett bin ich noch nicht, schaue TV Total nebenbei und lese was ihr beiden hier so von euch gebt.


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Auweiha, das kenn ich von mir selber. Ich frage mich seit der neunten was ich machen will. hoffe, es bleibt jetzt bei meinem Entschluss, sonst seh ich schwarz für mich >.> Da ist Spontaneität wahrscheinlich echt am besten. Sehr gut, wenn es für dich passt, das ist ja selten genug  

(Kann ich dann ebhaupten, ich kenn nen Anwalt? *futschlach*)

Ach, sind wir so interessant? *g*


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja im Bett bin ich noch nicht, schaue TV Total nebenbei und lese was ihr beiden hier so von euch gebt.



Tja sieht so aus als hätten wir den NS erobert. Traut sich ja keiner mehr rein.


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Wir sollten uns schämen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Auweiha, das kenn ich von mir selber. Ich frage mich seit der neunten was ich machen will. hoffe, es bleibt jetzt bei meinem Entschluss, sonst seh ich schwarz für mich >.> Da ist Spontaneität wahrscheinlich echt am besten. Sehr gut, wenn es für dich passt, das ist ja selten genug
> 
> (Kann ich dann ebhaupten, ich kenn nen Anwalt? *futschlach*)



Lehramt hätte mir vermutlich vom Beruf her Spaß gemacht, aber das Bachelor und Master - System im Lehramt, ne das passt einfach gar nicht. Dazu meine Fächer: Mit einem Abi von 3,1 konnte ich leider nur Geschichte und Latein nehmen. Okey, Geschichte wollte ich wirklich, aber Deutsch wäre mir lieber gewesen. Aber ich hatte 9 Jahre Latein, hatte eine 1 im Abi und das Große Latinum und dachte - blöd wie ich bin - ich könnte zumindest eine theoretische Chance haben, darin den Abschluss zu schaffen. Von wegen, ich war fast 12h täglich am Lernen und kam immer noch nicht mit. Grammatikalische Konstrukte, von denen ich noch nie was gehört hab, Deutsch-Latein-Übersetzungen... ne, da ging einfach gar nix. Absolut hoffnungslos. Ich war dann total am Boden, weil die Fachwechselfrist schon um war und ich einfach keinen Bock mehr hatte, das war zwecklos. Wollte nicht ein ganzes Jahr rumgammeln. Also die Internetseite von Trier gescannt nach irgendwas, was mich interessieren könnte. Einfach, um das eh verlorene Jahr umzukriegen. Auf Jura gestoßen (ich hab mich immer wieder dabei ertappt, wie ich beim Vorbeigehen neidisch auf den C-Bau war, mit dem schönen Schild Rechtwissenschaft, Wirtschafts- und Sozialwissenschaften) und gemerkt, dass Trier keinen NC darauf hat - weil so viele vorher rausfliegen ^^ - und bei der Verwaltung betteln gegangen. Geklappt! Zwar musste ich etwas nachholen, aber es ging problemlos. Und endlich keine nervigen Übungen mehr, sondern praktisch nur Vorlesungen, deutlich stressfreier.

Ach und Rechtsanwalt.. bitte nicht, ich hab ja noch kaum Ahnung. Will eh in den richterlichen Dienst, keine Lust auf freie Wirtschaft.

Ach und ich hab Altgriechisch vergessen. Das musste ich als Prüfung noch ablegen, um Latein weitermachen zu dürfen. 

Da war jedes Hoffen eitel!


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Auweih... naja.. ich wollte lange auch auf Lehramt studieren, englisch und Geschichte, weil mir beide Fächer liegen, aber erstens kotzen mich die momentanen Änderungen an unserem Schulsystem an (Viel geändert nichts durchdacht...), und zweitens... ja, ich weiß, die jugend war immer kacke etc pp, aber ich würde als Lehrer nicht das übernehmen wollen, was verdammt n ochmal die Eltern zu machen haben, und das ist in den meisten Schulen ja mittlerweile der Fall. Beziehungsweise, dass die Lehrer das Versagen der Eltern ausbaden müssen. Sogar an halbwegs guten Schulen wie der unseren... dafür ist meine Haut nicht dick genug.
Und Latein.... ne, das wär nichts für mich *hüstel* Da komm ich mit dem Wörterbuch, raten und Sprachgefühl auf meine Dreien bei den Arbeiten, mehr will ich damit auch nicht zu tun haben.

Edit. Schon wieder die komischen Befehle reingehauen bei den Absätzen oO


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub ich geh dann auch langsam mal. Also machs gut, bist ja nun vermutlich alleine. ^^


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Herrje.. und noch gar nicht schlafbereit.
*grml*
Naja, dann viel Glück morgen, und shclaf gut!


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2011)

Genieße grade Serdar Somuncu Videos... der beste sozialkritische Comedian ever 

Gute Nacht Flo ^^


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Muss ich mich jetzt schämen, dass mir der nichts sagt? *hust**g*<div><br></div><div>Ich mluss mal sehen, womit ich mir jetzt die Zeit vertreibe... hm... vielleicht hock ich mich nochmal ans Klavier. xD</div>


----------



## Deanne (6. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mit einem Abi von 3,1 konnte ich leider nur Geschichte und Latein nehmen.



Komisch. Bei uns hatte Geschichte damals einen NC von 1,7 und ich bin mit einem guten Abi nur im Losverfahren reingekommen. Und der NC für Latein sah auch nicht viel anders aus.


----------



## Soladra (6. Mai 2011)

Und zu is


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

Juten Abend!!!


----------



## llcool13 (6. Mai 2011)

Nabönd *auf den Pizzaboten wart*


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

na dann mal MAHLZEIT


----------



## H2OTest (6. Mai 2011)

huhu, wie findet ihr meine neue signatur?


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

die Ausführung gefällt mir sehr gut, wie der Hintergedanke ist (also auf welchen Manga es anspielt, FALLS es so ist) weiß ich nicht


----------



## Raffzahl (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo.
Ich mag deine neue Signatur, auch, wenn ich Rico nicht kenne.


----------



## llcool13 (6. Mai 2011)

Ich kann zwar so garnichts mit Manga/Anime anfangen aber deine Sig schaut ganz nett aus.


----------



## tonygt (6. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend erstmal

zur Sig, ich kenn den Manga zwar nicht, finde die Signatur aber eher nicht so gelungen. Was mir nicht gefällt, das die Figur an den Kanten etwas Unscharf bzw. Verpixelt aussieht, desweiteren sagt mir die Bildaufteilung nicht so zu, ich find die Mauer wirkt im Hintergrund etwas zu groß und Verschluckt die doch sehr schmächtige Figur und das Schlanke Gewehr.


----------



## llcool13 (6. Mai 2011)

Ich würde eher sagen das das ein Scharfschützengewehr ist


----------



## tonygt (6. Mai 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen das das ein Scharfschützengewehr ist



Oh shit wollt Gewehr schrieben und hab gleichzeitg an Croma aus Soul Eater gedacht


----------



## Dropz (6. Mai 2011)

hewhew


----------



## tonygt (6. Mai 2011)

So was macht ihr grade so ?
Ich Probier grad in den IRC von Metal-only reinzukommen, nebenbei die neusten Mittelaltermarkt Pics von meiner Kamera zu holen und hör nebenbei noch radio .


----------



## Dropz (6. Mai 2011)

hab grad meinen wow acc reaktiviert


----------



## tonygt (6. Mai 2011)

Böser Fehler am Anfang des Sommers


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> hab grad meinen wow acc reaktiviert



ich stimme meinem Vorposter zu


----------



## tonygt (6. Mai 2011)

Für mich haben MMOs grad total den Reiz verloren, vorneweg WoW immer dieses neu machen von Alten Content, sollen sich mal wieder was neues ausdenken. Ich muss sagen, ich wär nicht so zufrieden mit meinem Leben, wenn ich noch wie vor 3 Monaten WoW spielen würde.


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Für mich haben MMOs grad total den Reiz verloren, vorneweg WoW immer dieses neu machen von Alten Content, sollen sich mal wieder was neues ausdenken. Ich muss sagen, ich wär nicht so zufrieden mit meinem Leben, wenn ich noch wie vor 3 Monaten WoW spielen würde.



/sign


----------



## zoizz (6. Mai 2011)

Ich überlege, mal wieder in GW reinzuschnuppern


----------



## Fuhunter (6. Mai 2011)

bier bier bier bier bier bier bier bier...usw.


----------



## Dropz (6. Mai 2011)

gw macht nicht mehr so spaß


----------



## tonygt (6. Mai 2011)

Fuhunter schrieb:


> bier bier bier bier bier bier bier bier...usw.



Gibts bei mir erst Morgen Abend, da ist wieder Hard'N'Heavy Abend.
Freu mich jetzt schon drauf.


----------



## Dropz (6. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Gibts bei mir erst Morgen Abend, da ist wieder Hard'N'Heavy Abend.
> Freu mich jetzt schon drauf.



was ist das?^^


----------



## tonygt (6. Mai 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> was ist das?^^



Hard'n'Heavy ist eine Veranstalltung, im Till Dawn in Marburg, auf dem je nachdem auf 3 Floors entweder Gothic, Metal und noch irgendwas gespielt wird, wo man sich dann meistens, mit ganz vielen verschiedenen Leute aus der Metal Szene trifft.


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

Ach scheiße meine Schmerzpillen sin alle -.-


----------



## tonygt (6. Mai 2011)

Hmm besteht da ein Zusammenhang dazwischen, das du bei Metal gleich an Schmerzen denken musst


----------



## Dropz (6. Mai 2011)




----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

nene bin nur früher in die Verglasung von meiner Zimmertüre gefallen und hab jetzt keine Schmerztabletten mehr^^


----------



## tonygt (6. Mai 2011)

Klingt Uncool, deswegen hab ich kein Glas in meiner Tür


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

ja ich werd auch die restlicher verglasung raushauen und nen Brett einpassen^^.. und morgen erstmal ins Krankenhaus -.-


----------



## Dominau (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo an alle


----------



## tonygt (6. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Dominau (6. Mai 2011)

Wuhu morgen party am see und danach konzert


----------



## llcool13 (6. Mai 2011)

Bin grade wieder total in Herr der Ringe online verliebt. War grade mit zwei Sippenkollegen im Nordhüttinger Hof. Ist ne echt nette Ini wie ich finde. 
Aber morgen kommt erst mal die Schwiegermutter aus Salzburg. Da ist erst mal vorbei mit zocken bis Mittwoch.


----------



## tonygt (6. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wuhu morgen party am see und danach konzert



Wer spielt denn ?


----------



## Dropz (6. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hallo an alle



hiho


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

Tach an alle die grad erst kamen


----------



## llcool13 (6. Mai 2011)

Da ich morgen um 9 Uhr ein Seminar habe,??  wer ist nur darauf gekommen das aufm Samstag zu machen  ??, werde ich jetzt mal zu Bett gehen. Gn8 euch.


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

wie gehts weiter?^^


----------



## llcool13 (6. Mai 2011)

Sry, falschen Button gedrückt


----------



## tonygt (6. Mai 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Da ich morgen um 9 Uhr ein Seminar habe,??wer ist nur darauf gekommen das aufm Samstag zu machen??, werde ich jetzt mal zu Bett gehen. Gn8 euch.



Würde mich belasten  
Gn8 du ^^


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

boah ich glaub ich werd noch wahnsinnig -.-


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wuhu morgen party am see und danach konzert



MAAAAAAAAAAAAAx
ICQQQQQQQQQQQ


----------



## tonygt (6. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> boah ich glaub ich werd noch wahnsinnig -.-



Warum bist du grad auch am Bilder nachbearbeiten ?


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Warum bist du grad auch am Bilder nachbearbeiten ?



ne aber mein Arm bringt mich um.. scheiß pochen ey


----------



## Dominau (6. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> MAAAAAAAAAAAAAx
> ICQQQQQQQQQQQ



ich bin icq, schreib grad mit michaaa :<


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> ich bin icq, schreib grad mit michaaa :<



Du wirst mir offline angezeigt


----------



## tonygt (6. Mai 2011)

Ich verabschiede mich dann auch mal Gn8 all


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

N8i


----------



## Dominau (6. Mai 2011)

nacht tony :>


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

so bin auch mal weg, jute n8


----------



## Dominau (7. Mai 2011)

Gute nacht...

alle gehn


----------



## Raffzahl (7. Mai 2011)

Mich gibt es noch^^


----------



## Dominau (7. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich geh schlafen ^^
bis morgen vielleicht


----------



## Sabito (7. Mai 2011)

Nacht du.

Ich sollte meinem Bruder mal eins seiner Gimp-Billig-Keyboards "klauen" und mal ein bissel spielen lernen, kann man für dne Musik unterricht immer mal gebrauchen.^^


----------



## Raffzahl (7. Mai 2011)

Ist es? Wir schreiben in Musik, wenn wir Noten brauchen, Tests oder singen vor.


----------



## Raffzahl (7. Mai 2011)

Uhh, Doppelpost. Tut mir leid.


----------



## Sabito (7. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Ist es? Wir schreiben in Musik, wenn wir Noten brauchen, Tests oder singen vor.



Bei uns bestehen die Noten meist aus: Klassenarbeit/ Klausur, Tests, vorspielen von i-welchen Sachen und im Unterricht kommt meist noch das erkennen i-welcher sachen in Musikstücken.^^


----------



## Raffzahl (7. Mai 2011)

Oh Gott... also bei mir ist Musik dieses Jahr entspannter als vorheriges. Wir mussten letztes Jahr z.B. einen Schuhkarton machen zu einer Szene einer vertonten Geschichte, Tests schreiben und zu zweit vorsingen. Und bevor ich umgezogen bin, haben wir immer Noten durch spielen gekriegt. Das waren Zeiten^^. 

Naja... Was macht ihr so?


----------



## Shelung (7. Mai 2011)

Vorsingen... Sowas gabs bei uns nicht oder zu mindestens nie zwanghaft^^


----------



## Raffzahl (7. Mai 2011)

Wir müssen ja zum Glück nie alleine vorsingen, sondern in Gruppen^^
Naja. Ich hau mal ab. Nacht!


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2011)

guten Abend


----------



## Raffzahl (7. Mai 2011)

Nabend.


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2011)

mir fehlt hier die für gewöhnlich rege beteiligung


----------



## Sabito (7. Mai 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> mir fehlt hier die für gewöhnlich rege beteiligung



Die ist ja schon seit Tagen im Keller, es fehlen einfach die richtigen Leute dafür.^^


----------



## Raffzahl (7. Mai 2011)

Welche Leute denn zum Beispiel?


----------



## Sabito (7. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung, aber es fehlen bestimmt 8 Leute, die sich beteiligen und ein passendes Thema.


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2011)

scheint so


----------



## Petersburg (7. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend, Ladys & Gentleman


----------



## Sabito (7. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend Petersburg.


----------



## Manaori (7. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend ^^


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Guten Abend ^^



huhu


----------



## Sabito (7. Mai 2011)

Nabend Manaori.


----------



## Manaori (7. Mai 2011)

So ruhig heute o.o


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2011)

sagte ich doch


----------



## Sabito (7. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> So ruhig heute o.o



Wir haben kein Thema und nicht die Leute um laut zusein.^^


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2011)

:<


----------



## Sabito (7. Mai 2011)

Ich war heute fast den ganzen Tag glücklicher als glücklich, aber i-wie wurde das über den Tag hinweg "gefressen".^^


----------



## Manaori (7. Mai 2011)

Thema? Hm. Dabei diskutiert der Mensch doch sonst so gerne über alles  Oder müssen wir erst wiede rmit den Rauchern anfangen?


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2011)

wieso ? :x also ich bin heute die ganze zeit im haus geblieben weil es mir viel zu heiß war und habe mich gelangweilt


----------



## Sabito (7. Mai 2011)

Dropz, an wen war das wieso?^^


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2011)

Abend zusammen!
Grad ein dickes Schnitzel und ein Eis gefuttert, mit zwei erfrischenden Alster runtergespült... man kann sich wohl nicht satter und voller fühlen als ich gerade.


----------



## Raffzahl (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo Konov. Das ist erfreulich zu hören.


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2011)

an dich  :]


----------



## Petersburg (7. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde ja, wir könnten einfach die Sterne bewundern, wer braucht da noch ein Gesprächsthema?


----------



## Sabito (7. Mai 2011)

Ich habe wohl mit der Glücklichkeit die Sehnsucht bekämpft^^

Edit: Petersburg, welche Sterne? Bei mir kann man keine sehen. Oo


----------



## Manaori (7. Mai 2011)

Hab eben Schnitzel mit Eis gelesen... *hüstel* Aber ja, das klingt sehr lecker.

Und Sterne bewundern, ja, schon... abe rbei mir sind wolken


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2011)

ich sehe die sterne garnicht :< ich genieße einfach mein bier


----------



## Raffzahl (7. Mai 2011)

Bei mir ist nur der Mond zu sehen, nicht aber die Sterne.


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2011)

ich sehe die rollos...falls man das so schreibt


----------



## Sabito (7. Mai 2011)

Bei mir sieht man die Sterne eigentlich nie, nur wirklich in kristallklaren Nächten, sonst nicht.

Edit: Könnt mir ja eigentlich immer wieder meinen Ohrwurm vor singen.^^


----------



## Raffzahl (7. Mai 2011)

was hast du für einen Ohrwurm?


----------



## Manaori (7. Mai 2011)

Ach je.. durch das ganze Ratchet & Clank gucken auf Youtube hab ich sooo Lust auf das Spiel :<


----------



## Sabito (7. Mai 2011)

Blackmore's night - Ghost of a Rose; The Bangles - Eternal Flame von den beiden Liedern, vom ersten kann ich bloss noch nicht den Text ganz.^^


----------



## Reflox (7. Mai 2011)

Endlich Mafia 2. Jetzt bin ich glücklich (:

Gleich mal ein Freudenlied 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BQfaooVUj5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (7. Mai 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Endlich Mafia 2. Jetzt bin ich glücklich (:
> 
> Gleich mal ein Freudenlied
> 
> ...



Ich denke, Ihr Titel passt nicht mehr zu ihrem Avatar. Sie sollten vielleicht in betracht ziehen, ihn zu ändern.


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y-1Sz56n9uE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


x3


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2011)

Morgen ist Muttertag... juhu


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2011)

und ich hab kein geschenk :x


----------



## Raffzahl (7. Mai 2011)

ich auch nicht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Mai 2011)

Meine Mutter ist (zum Glück) im Urlaub


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2011)

ich hätte aber gerne eins


----------



## Manaori (7. Mai 2011)

Bin ich froh, dass ich die meine erst am Montag treffe, da hab ich noch Zeit...  

Aber Familientreffen morgen. Urghs. Mal schauen, wie schnell ichs schaffe, meine Ruhe zu kriegne..


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2011)

familientreffen sind immer extrem anstrengend  eigentlich paradox :x


----------



## Manaori (7. Mai 2011)

Kommt auf die Familie an. *g* Die mütterlicherseits sind nett. Väterlicherseits... kommen die ganzen Esotheriktranen zusammen. Hat er Oropax für mich? D:


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Familie an. *g* Die mütterlicherseits sind nett. Väterlicherseits... kommen die ganzen Esotheriktranen zusammen. Hat er Oropax für mich? D:



/sign


----------



## Manaori (7. Mai 2011)

Wir könnten uns zusammentun und eine Spendenaktion ins Leben rufen für arme Familienfeierngeschädigte... auf dass ein jeder (ungebrauchte!!) oropax spendet für die armen, bemitleidenswerten.. ahch. xD Zu viel Cola.


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2011)

zu viel bier  mir sind die leute auch zT fremd


----------



## Manaori (7. Mai 2011)

Ach, ich kenns ie, aber das macht es nicht besser XD


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2011)

oh ja  :x


----------



## Sabito (7. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube, ich schließe komplett mit allem ab, was mit meinem Vater zu tun hat, der geht schon lange zu weit.


----------



## Manaori (7. Mai 2011)

Das klingt aber gar nicht gut... Viel.. naja, Glück? :/ Und Kraft, das durchzuhalten.


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2011)

kenne ich :x


----------



## Manaori (7. Mai 2011)

Joa, ich auch. Nur doof, wenn man nicht weg kann :/


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2011)

Wartets ab, später ist der Kontakt vllt wieder besser. Gab auch ne Zeit wo ich meine Eltern verflucht habe, besonders meinen alten. Mittlerweile haben wir ein ganz entspanntes Verhältnis (seit ich ausgezogen bin ^^).


----------



## Manaori (7. Mai 2011)

Jap, so gehts mir mit meiner mutter *g* Das Problem ist wirklich, dass ich noch wenigstens ein Jahr hier bleiben muss bis zum Schulabschluss, und naja, momentan ist echt jedes WE wo er da ist ne Qual -.-


----------



## Sabito (7. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wartets ab, später ist der Kontakt vllt wieder besser. Gab auch ne Zeit wo ich meine Eltern verflucht habe, besonders meinen alten. Mittlerweile haben wir ein ganz entspanntes Verhältnis (seit ich ausgezogen bin ^^).



Besser? *hust* Der Versucht meine Mutter schlecht auszusehen lassen und will mir und meinem Bruder einreden, dass wir bei ihm besser aufgehoben wären und behauptet, dass meine Mutter uns erpresst, unter druck setzt etc., damit wir nicht zu ihm fahren.


----------



## Fuhunter (7. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD2LRROpph0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MrBrownie (7. Mai 2011)

Grad eben sind 2 Kumpels und mir  ne Gruppe von Betrunkenen hinterhergerannt, bin ich froh das ich jetzt daheim bin   mensch hat ich schiss


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2011)

Fuhunter schrieb:


> ...



aaaaw <3


----------



## Manaori (7. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Besser? *hust* Der Versucht meine Mutter schlecht auszusehen lassen und will mir und meinem Bruder einreden, dass wir bei ihm besser aufgehoben wären und behauptet, dass meine Mutter uns erpresst, unter druck setzt etc., damit wir nicht zu ihm fahren.



Auweih >.> Das scheint mir aber irgendwie Gang und Gebe bei Geschiedenen zu sein... der andere ist IMMER der Böse...


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2011)

ich finde das amüsant


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Besser? *hust* Der Versucht meine Mutter schlecht auszusehen lassen und will mir und meinem Bruder einreden, dass wir bei ihm besser aufgehoben wären und behauptet, dass meine Mutter uns erpresst, unter druck setzt etc., damit wir nicht zu ihm fahren.



Normal, jeder versucht nur seinen eigenen Standpunkt ins beste Licht zu rücken. 
Ist natürlich ziemlich nervig und stressig... ich würde versuchen, mich der Sache nicht zu sehr emotional "hinzugeben". Lass es einfach mehr an dir abprallen - durch ein Ohr rein, durchs andere wieder raus. Das ist sicherlich die beste Möglichkeit im Moment.


----------



## Sabito (7. Mai 2011)

Das geht jetzt schon fast zwei Jahre so, aber wenn der mir so ankommt wird der direkt ignoriert und danach heißt es immer "Och entschuldige, dass wollt ich nicht, etc." und dann kann der von mir nichts mehr erwarten, weil das meint der nicht ernst. Ist auch teilweise echt amüsant, was der immer so von sicht gibt. xD


----------



## Fuhunter (7. Mai 2011)

ich hab mal in köln ehrenfeld am bahnhof ne kopfnuss bekommen


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2011)

mit dem abprallen hastu du recht man kann durchaus seinen spaß daran haben...so komisch das auch klingt


----------



## Manaori (7. Mai 2011)

Es ist halt irgendwie bitter, wenn die eigenen Eltern sich so bekriegen und niedermachen. Ich meine,wenn man bedenkt, dass da irgendwo mal Liebe gwesen sein muss... ich find es immer wieder traurig. Vor allem, dass man das als Kind dann abkriegt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

Bekomm das bei meiner Freundin auch oft mit. Der Vater hat Parkinson, denkt aber, das wäre ein Freifahrtschein für jedes noch so asoziale Verhalten. Schafft zwar 5000 netto ran, aber verhurt die Hälfte wieder.



Deanne schrieb:


> Komisch. Bei uns hatte Geschichte damals einen NC von 1,7 und ich bin mit einem guten Abi nur im Losverfahren reingekommen. Und der NC für Latein sah auch nicht viel anders aus.



Ist in Trier komplett anders. Hatte in Latein nur ~20 Kommilitonen, in Geschichte vielleicht 150. 

Was bei dir aber auch daran liegen könnte, dass es noch auf Magister war. Bei Bachelor und Master sieht es ja wieder ganz anders aus. Da findet das Aussieben bei denen statt, die gar nicht erst in den Master reindürfen.


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Immer nett, wenn man etwaige Krankheiten als Ausreden benutzt, sich wie ein Arschloch zu benehmen..


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

Wo ich schon dabei bin: Mein WoW-süchtiger Cousin, über den ich schon mal hier einen Thread eröffnet habe, ist mitterweile zusätzlich noch süchtig nach Marihuana. Mit 26 keine vernünftige Ausbildung, Drogen- und PC-süchtig, arbeitslos - und alle sind Schuld, außer ihm.


----------



## Sabito (8. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich kann ich ja froh sein noch nie eine Freundin gehabt zu haben, kann ja anscheinend echt in die Hose gehn, dass mit den Beziehungen, scheint nur Stress im nachhinein geben.^^


----------



## Deanne (8. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was bei dir aber auch daran liegen könnte, dass es noch auf Magister war. Bei Bachelor und Master sieht es ja wieder ganz anders aus. Da findet das Aussieben bei denen statt, die gar nicht erst in den Master reindürfen.



Denke nicht, dass es daran liegt. In meinen Seminaren sitzen zahlreiche BA-Studenten und bei denen lag der NC ähnlich hoch. Und ich studiere auf Diplom, die Master-Studiengänge wurden bei uns schon weit vor meiner Zeit abgeschafft.


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wo ich schon dabei bin: Mein WoW-süchtiger Cousin, über den ich schon mal hier einen Thread eröffnet habe, ist mitterweile zusätzlich noch süchtig nach Marihuana. Mit 26 keine vernünftige Ausbildung, Drogen- und PC-süchtig, arbeitslos - und alle sind Schuld, außer ihm.



Mag sein, dass ich falsch liege - aber meines Wissens nach kann bei Marihuana doch nur psychische Abhängigkeit bestehen? (nicht, dass das nicht genug ist... :/ ) 

Keine Möglichkeit, ihn  zu überzeugen, dass er sich zumindest einmal eine Stunde bei einem Therapeutin antut? 


@Sabito: 
Naja, es gibt ja auch genug Ehen, die halten, so wäre es nicht. E skommt auf die Leute an, wie sie sich trennen... dieses Verhalten, den anderen schlecht zu machen und dabei völlig zu vergessen, wie weh man den eigenen Kindern damit tut, ist schlichtweg unreif und kindisch. Aber das heißt ja nicht, dass ejder so handelt.


----------



## Sabito (8. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> [...]
> @Sabito:
> Naja, es gibt ja auch genug Ehen, die halten, so wäre es nicht. E skommt auf die Leute an, wie sie sich trennen... dieses Verhalten, den anderen schlecht zu machen und dabei völlig zu vergessen, wie weh man den eigenen Kindern damit tut, ist schlichtweg unreif und kindisch. Aber das heißt ja nicht, dass ejder so handelt.


Sicher ist sicher und ich werde mir in nächster Zeit keine Freundin suchen, ich bezweifle, dass ich überhaupt so schnell eine finden würde^^


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Naja.. deine Meinung.  Ich denke, wenn man den/die richtige findet, dann kann man das auch hinkriegen... bin aber auch ein wenig naiv veranlagt, was das angeht, vermute ich.


----------



## Sabito (8. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich die Richtige finde, werde ich wohl kein Wort herrausbekommen, bin eigentlich total schüchtern (auch wenn einige Personen anscheinen anderer MEinung sind).^^


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

xD Das kenn ich. Aber wenns auf gegenseitigkeit beruht, kann man ja auch inEinigkeit schweigen


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann ich ja froh sein noch nie eine Freundin gehabt zu haben, kann ja anscheinend echt in die Hose gehn, dass mit den Beziehungen, scheint nur Stress im nachhinein geben.^^



Stimmt und du bist auch erst 17, es ist keine Schande noch keine Freundin gehabt zu haben in dem Alter... merk dir das bitte. 




Manaori schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass ich falsch liege - aber meines Wissens nach kann bei Marihuana doch nur psychische Abhängigkeit bestehen? (nicht, dass das nicht genug ist... :/ )



Naja bei Marihuana gibt es teilweise Inhaltsstoffe deren Wirkung nicht vollständig bekannt ist.
Desweiteren wird die Scheisse auch gerne mit allem möglichen anderen Zeug gestreckt, genauso wie bei Hasch und anderen Drogen. Und die ganz normalen Kiffer hauen sich das Zeug um die Ohren ohne da überhaupt drüber nachzudenken.

Ich weiß jetzt natürlich nicht was Ceiwyns Cousin für einer ist - und erlaube mir da auch kein Urteil.
Aber in meinem Bekanntenkreis wird konsumiert und ein (eigentlich) guter Kumpel von mir dealt mit Haschisch, Marihuana, Amphetamine, Medikamente zur Beruhigung und das ganze andere Zeug. Bei ihm zuhause steht das Zeug Kistenweise herum und es geht zu wie am Hauptbahnhof.
Ich halte mich da ziemlich distanziert weil ich selbst nichts konsumiere und damit auch nichts zutun haben will. Aber leider hängt so ziemlich mein ganzer Freundeskreis da drin, deswegen ist das schwierig eine vernünftige Trennung zu machen.
Momentan ist es aber so dass ich mich da immer mehr von abkapsele. Warscheinlich steh ich dann alleine da, aber man kann sich ja neue Leute suchen.


----------



## Sabito (8. Mai 2011)

Da hast du Recht, ich bin sogar der Meinung zu wissen, wieso ich so schüchtern bin.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Stimmt und du bist auch erst 17, es ist keine Schande noch keine Freundin gehabt zu haben in dem Alter... merk dir das bitte.



Sag das der Gesellschaft


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sag das der Gesellschaft



Die Gesellschaft sagt ja auch, wir wären alle potentielle Amokläufer. Was interessiert dich noch, was die denkt?


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Ah okay, wieder eine Wissenslücke aufgefüllt, danke. Und ich weiß nicht.. ich persönlcih würde, glaube ich, lieber alleine dastehen als mit solchen "Freunden". 

Muss meinem Vorposter allerdings zustimmen, was die Gesellscahft angeht. Wenn man nicht dem Trend folgt,möglichst bald seine Jungfräulichkeit zu verlieren.... ich meine, ich hatte mit 14 den bRuf einer Lesbe weg weil ich keinen Freund hatte, HImmelherrgott nochmal.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Gesellschaft sagt ja auch, wir wären alle potentielle Amokläufer. Was interessiert dich noch, was die denkt?



Wer sagt, dass es mich interessiert? 

Allerdings ist es oftmals für die Psyche eines jungen Menschen nicht förderlich, wenn solche Sachen auftauchen. Vor allem, wenn man noch zur Schule geht.


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sag das der Gesellschaft



Würde ich sogar, wenn mir deren Meinung nicht am Hintern vorbeigehen würde. 

Wen interessierts was die Gesellschaft als "Norm" erachtet.
Viele Frauen betrachten es auch als "Norm", dass ihr Traummann mit Waschbrettbauch, 3er BMW und Doktortitel daherkommt.
Viele Männer betrachten es auch als "Norm", dass Frauen mit Knackarsch, Doppel D und völlig jungfräulich daherkommen.
Viele soziale Schichten betrachten es auch als "Norm", sein Abitur mit 19 in der Tasche zu haben und mit 25 zu heiraten und ein Kind zu bekommen.

Noch mehr Beispiele? ^^
Die einzige Norm, der man vermutlich mittlerweile zwangsläufig folgen MUSS, ist die, ein absolut individuelles Individuum in diesem ganzen Zirkus zu sein. Und da das am leichtesten fällt, wenn man sich die ganzen anderen Normen anschaut, machen wir das halt. 

edit:



Manaori schrieb:


> ich meine, ich hatte mit 14 den bRuf einer Lesbe weg weil ich keinen Freund hatte, HImmelherrgott nochmal.



Wo ich das grad lese... ich hab mit 14 noch mit Lego gespielt. Hahaha!
Aber ich bin auch Jahrgang 1985, da können andere nur von träumen.


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass es mich interessiert?
> 
> Allerdings ist es oftmals für die Psyche eines jungen Menschen nicht förderlich, wenn solche Sachen auftauchen. Vor allem, wenn man noch zur Schule geht.



Das ist wahr. Gerade in der Zeit ist es ziemlich heftig, wenn man nicht der "Norm" entspricht... da geht man entweder zugrunde oder muss zwangsläufig eine dicke Haut entwickeln... von dem her hat die Gesellschaft schon hübsch viel Einfluß, egal wie sehr man sich dem entziehen will. Und wenn dann am Ende noch die Eltern kommen "Ja wieso hast du noch keinen Freund.."..

Edit @ Konov.
Oooh, nur ein Jahr älter als mein Bruder!  
Aber ja... zumal, die 14jährigen Jungs ja uach jetzt noch nicht uuuunbedingt das nonplusultra sind für ein Mädchen *g*


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

Schlimm ist es, wenn das ganze persönliche Umfeld teilweise so sehr in irgendwelchen gesellschaftlichen Normen gepresst ist, dass sie manche Dinge gar nicht mehr anders sehen wollen. Die sind so festgefahren in ihrer Meinung, die können gar nicht mehr anders denken.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Würde ich sogar, wenn mir deren Meinung nicht am Hintern vorbeigehen würde.
> 
> Wen interessierts was die Gesellschaft als "Norm" erachtet.
> Viele Frauen betrachten es auch als "Norm", dass ihr Traummann mit Waschbrettbauch, 3er BMW und Doktortitel daherkommt.
> ...



Das sind die klischeehaftesten Normen 

Ich finde es eher witzig, dass heutige Normen sogar in Spielen einfach übernommen werden. Frauen sind IMMER schlank, rasiert (auch Intim) und das sogar im Mittelalter, siehe The Witcher 2. Abweichungen gibt es sehr selten, irgendwie komisch, dass man die Normen der damaligen Zeit so oberflächlich tritt. Das Gleiche kann man auch bei Männern sehen.

Nebenbei trifft selbiges natürlich auch auf Filme zu, wo das ja auch oftmals der Fall ist *g*


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Schlimm ist es, wenn das ganze persönliche Umfeld teilweise so sehr in irgendwelchen gesellschaftlichen Normen gepresst ist, dass sie manche Dinge gar nicht mehr anders sehen wollen. Die sind so festgefahren in ihrer Meinung, die können gar nicht mehr anders denken.



Ohja. Und wenn man dann einfach anders ist... dann ist man sofort das Feindbild. Und weiß nicht einmal, was man falsch macht.


----------



## Sabito (8. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Gesellschaft sagt ja auch, wir wären alle potentielle Amokläufer. Was interessiert dich noch, was die denkt?



Mich interessiert es auch nicht, was die Gesellschaft denkt, sonst hätte ich wohl schonmal eine Freundin gehabt, leiber etwas Zeit investieren und ein Mädchen findet, mit dem man länger zusammenbleiben kann.

@Manaori Ich als "einsamer Wolf" habe mir schon ein dickes Fell zugelegt und der einzige der bei mir in der Familie drängt, warum ich keine Freundin habe ist mein Vater und was der meint interessiert mich noch weniger als das, was die Gesellschaft sagt.^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Mich interessiert es auch nicht, was die Gesellschaft denkt, sonst hätte ich wohl schonmal eine Freundin gehabt, leiber etwas Zeit investieren und ein Mädchen findet, mit dem man länger zusammenbleiben kann.



Schön zu hören, dass es noch gleichgesinnte Menschen gibt


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Edit @ Konov.
> Oooh, nur ein Jahr älter als mein Bruder!
> Aber ja... zumal, die 14jährigen Jungs ja uach jetzt noch nicht uuuunbedingt das nonplusultra sind für ein Mädchen *g*


 

 Stimmt, Männer haben den Vorteil, dass Frauen sich oft die älteren Männer aussuchen, sprich bei einer 20jährigen kannste schonmal draufrechnen, dass die sich auch mit einem 28jährigen zusammentun würde.
 Als Mann hat man dadurch den Umkehreffekt, dass man auch mit 32 noch eine Mitt-20erin "abgreifen" kann. Zumindest in der Theorie. 




Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Schlimm ist es, wenn das ganze persönliche Umfeld teilweise so sehr in irgendwelchen gesellschaftlichen Normen gepresst ist, dass sie manche Dinge gar nicht mehr anders sehen wollen. Die sind so festgefahren in ihrer Meinung, die können gar nicht mehr anders denken.



Jopp, da ist dann auch Hopfen und Malz verloren, wenn das der Fall ist... 

Interessantes Thema, ist ja wieder ein schöner Nachtschwärmer heute.


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Mich interessiert es auch nicht, was die Gesellschaft denkt, sonst hätte ich wohl schonmal eine Freundin gehabt, leiber etwas Zeit investieren und ein Mädchen findet, mit dem man länger zusammenbleiben kann.
> 
> @Manaori Ich als "einsamer Wolf" habe mir schon ein dickes Fell zugelegt und der einzige der bei mir in der Familie drängt, warum ich keine Freundin habe ist mein Vater und was der meint interessiert mich noch weniger als das, was die Gesellschaft sagt.^^



Dann ist ja gut *g* Das ist auch eine gute Einstellung. Ich persönlich hab leider lange gebraucht für mein Fell und freu mich, wenns andre besser hinkriegen.  

*ansonsten razyl auch zustimm*
Jap, schön, dass man mit so einer Meinung nicht allein ist. Allein dafür liebe ich das Internet. 


Edit @ Konov. 
Je nach Dame nicht nur in der Theorie.. mein letzter Herr war auch 33 *hust hust hust*


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

> Ich finde es eher witzig, dass heutige Normen sogar in Spielen einfach übernommen werden. Frauen sind IMMER schlank, rasiert (auch Intim) und das sogar im Mittelalter, siehe The Witcher 2. Abweichungen gibt es sehr selten, irgendwie komisch, dass man die Normen der damaligen Zeit so oberflächlich tritt. Das Gleiche kann man auch bei Männern sehen.



Das hat allerdings vermutlich eher was mit der Vermarktung zu tun. In Spielen sind alle Männer grundsätzlich muskelbepackt und bärtig, Frauen grundsätzlich hungerleidend, komplett rasiert und mit einer netten Oberweite gesegnet. Ist natürlich klar, dass das mehr Leute kaufen, als wenn auf dem Cover Homer Simpson und Tine Wittler abgebildet sind. 

Ist aber bei Magazinen schön zu beobachten. Immer perfekte Frauen auf dem Cover, überall Diättips, etc. etc.
*
Lasst mich endlich in Ruhe meine Pickel haben, ohne ständig unbepickelte Typen sehen zu müssen!*

Na gut, mittlerweile hab ich auch keine mehr. Aber damals hab ich das gedacht. ^^


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das hat allerdings vermutlich eher was mit der Vermarktung zu tun. In Spielen sind alle Männer grundsätzlich muskelbepackt und bärtig, Frauen grundsätzlich hungerleidend, komplett rasiert und mit einer netten Oberweite gesegnet. Ist natürlich klar, dass das mehr Leute kaufen, als wenn auf dem Cover Homer Simpson und Tinte Wittler abgebildet sind.
> 
> Ist aber bei Magazinen schön zu beobachten. Immer perfekte Frauen auf dem Cover, überall Diättips, etc. etc.
> *
> ...




Wahahaha, made my night Flo =)
Aber Recht hast du. Es ist schon dramatisch wenn man sich die Gesamtsituation anschaut, wie sich die Jugend der Gesellschaft und die Gesellschaft allgemein in den letzten 2 Jahrzehnten verändert hat.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das hat allerdings vermutlich eher was mit der Vermarktung zu tun. In Spielen sind alle Männer grundsätzlich muskelbepackt und bärtig, Frauen grundsätzlich hungerleidend, komplett rasiert und mit einer netten Oberweite gesegnet. Ist natürlich klar, dass das mehr Leute kaufen, als wenn auf dem Cover Homer Simpson und Tinte Wittler abgebildet sind.



Was ich sehr enttäuschend finde. Es schadet der Atmosphäre, wenn man heutige Normen und Zeitzeichen reinpackt, wenn man eigentlich im Mittelalter unterwegs ist. Leider erntet man dafür nur ein müdes Lächeln, denn der Spieler/die Spielerin von heute will, wenn es schon Nacktheit oder angedeutete Nacktheit in Spielen gibt, diese mit heutigen Normen sehen. Und das trifft ja auch auf Filme zu... 

Es trifft natürlich auch auf andere Bereiche zu, aber ist nur ein Thema, was ja aktuell um The Witcher 2 schwebt. Eine Playboy-Ausgabe fürn Spielecharakter - srsly...


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das hat allerdings vermutlich eher was mit der Vermarktung zu tun. In Spielen sind alle Männer grundsätzlich muskelbepackt und bärtig, Frauen grundsätzlich hungerleidend, komplett rasiert und mit einer netten Oberweite gesegnet. Ist natürlich klar, dass das mehr Leute kaufen, als wenn auf dem Cover Homer Simpson und Tinte Wittler abgebildet sind.
> 
> Ist aber bei Magazinen schön zu beobachten. Immer perfekte Frauen auf dem Cover, überall Diättips, etc. etc.
> *
> ...




Willst du mich heiraten? XD

Ich hasse so Sachen. Ich meine, wenn ich nach diesen "Normen gehe"... dürfte ich das Haus nicht mehr verlassen. Alleine,weil cih mir keine Kontaktlinsen leisten will. Und keine 1,70 groß bin und am Untergewicht kratze. Oh Gott, erschießt mich jemand?


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Oh Gott, erschießt mich jemand?



*Peng*


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ich sehr enttäuschend finde. Es schadet der Atmosphäre, wenn man heutige Normen und Zeitzeichen reinpackt, wenn man eigentlich im Mittelalter unterwegs ist. Leider erntet man dafür nur ein müdes Lächeln, denn der Spieler/die Spielerin von heute will, wenn es schon Nacktheit oder angedeutete Nacktheit in Spielen gibt, diese mit heutigen Normen sehen. Und das trifft ja auch auf Filme zu...
> 
> Es trifft natürlich auch auf andere Bereiche zu, aber ist nur ein Thema, was ja aktuell um The Witcher 2 schwebt. Eine Playboy-Ausgabe fürn Spielecharakter - srsly...



Vorallem ist es ja z.B. bei Mittelaltercharakteren viel glaubhafter wenn sie behaart sind wie ein Bär und nicht aussehen wie ein gelecktes Sonnenstudio-Opfer.


----------



## Sabito (8. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> [...] Oh Gott, erschießt mich jemand?



Wenn du die Sauerrei weg machst gerne.^^


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Welche Sauerrei? Ich will eine schöne Leiche sein, schließlcih soll ich der Norm entsprechen. 
*rumtänzel* 
Auweih, jetzt bin ich überdreht. Das habt ihr nu davon!


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Vorallem ist es ja z.B. bei Mittelaltercharakteren viel glaubhafter wenn sie behaart sind wie ein Bär und nicht aussehen wie ein gelecktes Sonnenstudio-Opfer.



Jop, genau das. 

Es gibt eine Szene in The Witcher 2, in der sich Geralt natürlich wieder mit einer Frau äh... vergnügt. Typisch CD-Project spart man da nicht gerade mit Nacktheit und uups... Mittelalter und die Frau ist irgendwie komplett entharrt und selbst Geralt scheint den Rasierer für alle schon gefunden zu haben, auch wenn es nicht ganz so übertrieben ist. 

Auch bei Dragon Age: Origins wunderbar zu erkennen oder anderen Mittelalterlichen oder an dieses Zeitalter angehauchten Spielen.


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop, genau das.
> 
> Es gibt eine Szene in The Witcher 2, in der sich Geralt natürlich wieder mit einer Frau äh... vergnügt. Typisch CD-Project spart man da nicht gerade mit Nacktheit und uups... Mittelalter und die Frau ist irgendwie komplett entharrt und selbst Geralt scheint den Rasierer für alle schon gefunden zu haben, auch wenn es nicht ganz so übertrieben ist.
> 
> Auch bei Dragon Age: Origins wunderbar zu erkennen oder anderen Mittelalterlichen oder an dieses Zeitalter angehauchten Spielen zu erkennen.



Wo wir schon beim Thema sind:
Ich finde bei Männern generell viel Behaarung viel männlicher. Seit anno dazumal war so eine Meinung gang und gäbe. Heute wirst du für so einen Standpunkt ausgelacht. ^^
Schon befremdlich alles...


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wo wir schon beim Thema sind:
> Ich finde bei Männern generell viel Behaarung viel männlicher. Seit anno dazumal war so eine Meinung gang und gäbe. Heute wirst du für so einen Standpunkt ausgelacht. ^^
> Schon befremdlich alles...



Heute nennt es sich Emanzipation und das bedeutet wieder, dass du möglichst komplett "haarfrei" sein musst. 

Kurios eigentlich, dass diese "Haare" irgendwie doch einen Nutzen für den Körper haben.


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Also, b is auf übermäßigen Haarwuchs auf dem Rücken dürfen Männer ruhig behaart sein o.O Männer mit enthaarten Beinen sehen ohnehin.. witzigst aus.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

Muss ich mich dafür schämen, dass ich auf dem Rücken und auf den Armen wie ein Gorilla aussehe?


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heute nennt es sich Emanzipation und das bedeutet wieder, dass du möglichst komplett "haarfrei" sein musst.



*Mann*zipation?


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Nein xD War auch nicht böse gemeint. Ist nur ein seltsames Gefühl, jemanden zu umarmen und Angst haben zu müssen, dass man sich in den Haaren irgendwie ver.. dingstelt.


----------



## Sabito (8. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Muss ich mich dafür schämen, dass ich auf dem Rücken und auf den Armen wie ein Gorilla aussehe?


Nein musst du nicht.^^ Und aha Rücken und Arme so so, bei mir sinds die Unterarme, fragts mich nicht wieso nicht auch die Oberarme^^, und die Beine.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Nein xD War auch nicht böse gemeint. Ist nur ein seltsames Gefühl, jemanden zu umarmen und Angst haben zu müssen, dass man sich in den Haaren irgendwie ver.. dingstelt.



Sooo schlimm ist es ja auch nicht, aber ich hab eben keine Putenbrust aufm Rücken. Ich rasiere mich sowieso eigentlich fast nur im Gesicht, und auch da lass ich meist Kinn und Mundbereich eine Woche stehen... sieht einfach besser aus. Zumindest solange, bis mir die Einheitspolizei wieder den Schädel einschlägt.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Muss ich mich dafür schämen, dass ich auf dem Rücken und auf den Armen wie ein Gorilla aussehe?



Gesellschaft: Ja

Ich: Who the f*** cares? Für mich gilt immer noch die Devise, dass es auf das Innere eines Menschen ankommt. Jemand kann noch so hübsch sein, dafür charakterlich ein Arsch sein :X



Konov schrieb:


> *Mann*zipation?





Aber...

PASST EUCH DER GESELLSCHAFT AN ODER IHR WERDET UNTERGEHEN! Oh Moment... ich lebe ja auch noch.


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Achso, na dann xD Ich bin jetzt von einem richtigen Pelz ausgegangen. Wie gesagt, so kann der mann gerne behaart sein, alles andere schaut doch... seltsam aus *find* 

@ Razyl: Du kriegst mal ein dickes fettes Sign  Wieso kann eigentlich keiner der MÄnner, die meiner meinung sind, in meiner Nähe wohnen?

Edit: Das sollte nicht so verzweifelt klingen, wie es klingt oo


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Nein xD War auch nicht böse gemeint. Ist nur ein seltsames Gefühl, jemanden zu umarmen und Angst haben zu müssen, dass man sich in den Haaren irgendwie ver.. dingstelt.



Klingt so, als würde jemandem ein ganzer Wacholderbusch auf dem Rücken wachsen 




Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sooo schlimm ist es ja auch nicht, aber ich hab eben keine Putenbrust aufm Rücken. Ich rasiere mich sowieso eigentlich fast nur im Gesicht, und auch da lass ich meist Kinn und Mundbereich eine Woche stehen... sieht einfach besser aus. Zumindest solange, bis mir die Einheitspolizei wieder den Schädel einschlägt.



Putenbrust ist sowieso zum essen da. ^^


edit: Und um für uns behaarte Männer eine Lanze zu brechen: Willkommen im Club Flo 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch so ein wildes Metal Gebrüll in diesem Posting und die echten Männer wären beisammen.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Achso, na dann xD Ich bin jetzt von einem richtigen Pelz ausgegangen. Wie gesagt, so kann der mann gerne behaart sein, alles andere schaut doch... seltsam aus *find*



Ich kann dir mindestens 20 Mädchen zeigen aus meinem Kurs, die das haargenau anders sehen 



> @ Razyl: Du kriegst mal ein dickes fettes Sign  Wieso kann eigentlich keiner der MÄnner, die meiner meinung sind, in meiner Nähe wohnen?



Schicksal


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Und ich wette, mindestens 15 dieser zwanzig mädchen gehen ohne Schminke nicht aus dem Haus, versuchen, ihr Idealgewicht zu halten und beschweren sich gleichzeitig, dass sie schon wieder ne Diät machen müssen, und... nja... du weißt worauf ich hinaus will? XD 

Ich bin ja kei Fan davon, aber irgendwie habe ich grad das Bild dieses Forever alone memes vor AUgen 

@Konov: 

Die echten Männer, muss ich dann gehen?


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Und ich wette, mindestens 15 dieser zwanzig mädchen gehen ohne Schminke nicht aus dem Haus, versuchen, ihr Idealgewicht zu halten und beschweren sich gleichzeitig, dass sie schon wieder ne Diät machen müssen, und... nja... du weißt worauf ich hinaus will? XD



Ohne Schminke nicht aus dem Haus: Jop

Idealgewicht halten: Aber sowas von

Diät: Äh, ich glaube mein Gehirn schaltet sich da immer sofort ab, dass ich es nicht mit bekomme :S

Ach... und nebenbei trinken sie regelmäßig Alkohol, wie so viele Jugendliche. Ich fühle mich irgendwie, als würde ich einer aussterbenden Spezies angehören. o.o


----------



## Sabito (8. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Und ich wette, mindestens 15 dieser zwanzig mädchen gehen ohne Schminke nicht aus dem Haus, versuchen, ihr Idealgewicht zu halten und beschweren sich gleichzeitig, dass sie schon wieder ne Diät machen müssen[...]


Ich achte bei Mädchen nicht so auf das Äußere, wenn ich eine Gewichtung für Inneres und Äußeres machen müsste ware das 90% (Inneres) zu 10% (Äußeres), Mädchen, die nur auf ihr Aussehn achten sind bäh.


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Damit bist du wohl nicht allein.. das hatte ich ganz vergessen. Jedes Wochenende sich besaufen gehen und am Montag davon erzählen, wie toll es war und wer wieder kotzend in der Ecke lag?

<div><br></div><div>@Sabito:&nbsp;</div><div><br></div><div>Gute Einstellung, so gehts mir bei Männern auch  Das Problem ist, dass die &nbsp;Gesellschaft offenbar nur noch auf Oberflächlichkeit ausgelegt ist (klar, muss ja auch alles schnell gehen.. und man nkann das Aussehen schneller abschätzen als den Charakter, und Sex geht auch schneller als Liebe und so..) und man doch ein wenig untergeht als einer der wenigen, der sich nicht darum schert. Beispielsweise eine der wenigen Frauen, die nicht jeden Morgen erst mal ne halbe Stunde vorm Spiegel verbringt und ne weitere halbe Sutnde vorm Kleiderschrank.&nbsp;</div><div><br></div>


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> @Konov:
> 
> Die echten Männer, muss ich dann gehen?



Neeee, echte Männer brauchen doch auch echte Mädels. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

Ich finde Schminke und speziell Lippenstift absolut unattraktiv. Wer jemals angepinselte Lippen geküsst hat, weiß was ich meine. Sooo widerlich... bah. Frag mich sowieso, warum die meisten Frauen so sehr darauf abfahren, sich diese genmanipulierte Hühnerkacke ins Gesicht zu schmieren. Aber schließlich darf ja jeder so, wie er mag.


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich achte bei Mädchen nicht so auf das Äußere, wenn ich eine Gewichtung für Inneres und Äußeres machen müsste ware das 90% (Inneres) zu 10% (Äußeres), Mädchen, die nur auf ihr Aussehn achten sind bäh.



Ich hab bei meiner letzten Freundin nur aufs Äußere geachtet, die Folge war eine 4 Wochen Rumpopperei ohne Sinn und Verstand.
Hinterher hats mich geärgert, weil ich dachte ich hätt sowas nicht nötig. 

Naja wenigstens passierts mir nicht nochmal


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich achte bei Mädchen nicht so auf das Äußere, wenn ich eine Gewichtung für Inneres und Äußeres machen müsste ware das 90% (Inneres) zu 10% (Äußeres), Mädchen, die nur auf ihr Aussehn achten sind bäh.







Manaori schrieb:


> Damit bist du wohl nicht allein.. das hatte ich ganz vergessen. Jedes Wochenende sich besaufen gehen und am Montag davon erzählen, wie toll es war und wer wieder kotzend in der Ecke lag?



Ja. Okay - über manche Geschichten muss ich auch öfters lachen, weil sie einfach so scheiße dämlich sind... 

Wenn Sachen aufkommen, dass man sich komplett "abgeschossen" hat und dann oben ohne durch die Wohnung der Eltern läuft, möchte ich einfach nur weg...


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich finde Schminke und speziell Lippenstift absolut unattraktiv. Wer jemals angepinselte Lippen geküsst hat, weiß was ich meine. Sooo widerlich... bah. Frag mich sowieso, warum die meisten Frauen so sehr darauf abfahren, sich diese genmanipulierte Hühnerkacke ins Gesicht zu schmieren. Aber schließlich darf ja jeder so, wie er mag.



Die Werbung und die Gesellschaft machts. Manche mögen es selbst nicht einmal, machen es aber, weil es alle machen


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Neeee, echte Männer brauchen doch auch echte Mädels. ^^



Definiere echte Mädels XD" 


Tatsächlich, es gibt Männer, die nicht auf geschminktes stehen.. ich hielts schon für ein Gerücht. Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Selber schmink ich mich ja höchstens zumw eggehen, was einmal in nem halben Jahr passiert.. (weniger Stress in der Früh) *g*

Ja, das stimmt schon, manche Geschichten sind witzig, das hab ich über meinen Bruder mitbekommen. Aber... ich begreife nicht, wie man sich jedes Wochenende mit um den Verstand trinken und den Rest des WEs Kater habend versauen kann..


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ohne Schminke nicht aus dem Haus: Jop
> 
> Idealgewicht halten: Aber sowas von
> 
> ...



Naja es gibt die Leute, die Alkohol trinken, um cool zu wirken und es gibt die, die es einfach nur aus Spass trinken.
Viele Jugendliche sehen das einfach z.B. bei ihren älteren Geschwistern und wollen dann auch so cool sein. 14 oder jünger ist ja jetzt etwa das Standartalter...


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt schon, manche Geschichten sind witzig, das hab ich über meinen Bruder mitbekommen. Aber... ich begreife nicht, wie man sich jedes Wochenende mit um den Verstand trinken und den Rest des WEs Kater habend versauen kann..



Weil es alle machen. Jeder trinkt, ergo muss man es auch tun. Irgendwann schmeckt einem sogar der Alkohol, weil sich der Körper daran gewöhnt. Und dann liegt man halbtot im Koma...



Skatero schrieb:


> Naja es gibt die Leute, die Alkohol trinken, um cool zu wirken und es gibt die, die es einfach nur aus Spass trinken.
> Viele Jugendliche sehen das einfach z.B. bei ihren älteren Geschwistern und wollen dann auch so cool sein. 14 oder jünger ist ja jetzt etwa das Standartalter...



Beide Gruppen sind beschissen. Alkohol sollte man nicht wegen Coolheit und auch nicht wegen Spaß trinken. Das ist doch das Problem der Gesellschaft - Alkohol wird auf eine Sache heruntergefahren, die gar nicht so gefährlich sein kann. Und dann die tollen Menschen immer wieder "Ich weiß doch wo meine Grenze ist". Nein, wissen sie eben nicht.


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Definiere echte Mädels XD"
> 
> 
> Tatsächlich, es gibt Männer, die nicht auf geschminktes stehen.. ich hielts schon für ein Gerücht. Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Selber schmink ich mich ja höchstens zumw eggehen, was einmal in nem halben Jahr passiert.. (weniger Stress in der Früh) *g*
> ...



Ich mag auch keine geschminkten Frauen. Meistens ist es doch nur dafür da um irgendwas zu "verschleiern".

Natürlichkeit geht über alles. Und da darfs dann gerne auch mal ein Pickelchen im Gesicht sein, wenn der Rest stimmt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Aber... ich begreife nicht, wie man sich jedes Wochenende mit um den Verstand trinken und den Rest des WEs Kater habend versauen kann..



Die besten sind dann die, die zum einen rumjammern, wie schlecht es ihnen geht und ohh und ach und mir tut alles weh und am Montag bei den Kollegen mit ihrem Filmriss angeben und wie sie nackt im fremden Bett aufgewacht sind. 

Aber wie ich schon mal schrieb: Es hat was von kleinen Jungs, die vom Bauern Äpfel klauen und diese stolz in der Schule herumzeigen.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die besten sind dann die, die zum einen rumjammern, wie schlecht es ihnen geht und ohh und ach und mir tut alles weh und am Montag bei den Kollegen mit ihrem Filmriss angeben und wie sie nackt im fremden Bett aufgewacht sind.
> 
> Aber wie ich schon mal schrieb: Es hat was von kleinen Jungs, die vom Bauer Äpfel klauen und diese stolz in der Schule herumzeigen.



Du vergisst, dass es dann immer heißt:" Nie wieder trinke ich so viel" und nächstes Wochenende...


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Manche trinken aber auch, weil es schmeckt. Zu denen zähle ich mich. HIn und wieder.. das ist.. ich würde sagen, alle paar Wochen, hab ich halt LUst auf ein Gläschen Colarum... wenn dann zwei oder drei draus werden macht es auch nichts, weils das war für die nächsten Wochen.N ur irgendwie hab ich so den Eindruck, einer Minderheit anzugehören. 

@Flo: 
Wohl wahr. Solche Jammerer sind eh die besten...


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Beide Gruppen sind beschissen. Alkohol sollte man nicht wegen Coolheit und auch nicht wegen Spaß trinken. Das ist doch das Problem der Gesellschaft - Alkohol wird auf eine Sache heruntergefahren, die gar nicht so gefährlich sein kann. Und dann die tollen Menschen immer wieder "Ich weiß doch wo meine Grenze ist". Nein, wissen sie eben nicht.



Warum sollte man denn nicht Alkohol trinken, um Spass zu haben? Sie schaden ja ihrem Körper (meistens). Man hat halt einfach mehr Spass mit Alkohol.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Manche trinken aber auch, weil es schmeckt. Zu denen zähle ich mich. HIn und wieder.. das ist.. ich würde sagen, alle paar Wochen, hab ich halt LUst auf ein Gläschen Colarum... wenn dann zwei oder drei draus werden macht es auch nichts, weils das war für die nächsten Wochen.N ur irgendwie hab ich so den Eindruck, einer Minderheit anzugehören.



Mir ging es hier um die Gruppen, die sich am Wochenende immer wieder volllaufen lassen. 



Skatero schrieb:


> Warum sollte man denn nicht Alkohol trinken, um Spass zu haben? Sie schaden ja ihrem Körper (meistens). Man hat halt einfach mehr Spass mit Alkohol.



Weil Alkohol eine Droge ist, die dich auch mal ganz schnell ins Grab bringen kann. Das ist wie, als würdest mit dem Krebs nen Walzer tanzen...

Mehr Spaß mit Alkohol? Oder eher: Mehr vorgetäuschter Spaß mit Alkohol. Wenn man schon so einfallslos ist, dass man Alkohol braucht für Spaß, dann spricht es nicht für die Gruppe von Menschen.


----------



## Deanne (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil es alle machen. Jeder trinkt, ergo muss man es auch tun. Irgendwann schmeckt einem sogar der Alkohol, weil sich der Körper daran gewöhnt. Und dann liegt man halbtot im Koma...
> 
> Beide Gruppen sind beschissen. Alkohol sollte man nicht wegen Coolheit und auch nicht wegen Spaß trinken. Das ist doch das Problem der Gesellschaft - Alkohol wird auf eine Sache heruntergefahren, die gar nicht so gefährlich sein kann. Und dann die tollen Menschen immer wieder "Ich weiß doch wo meine Grenze ist". Nein, wissen sie eben nicht.



Hey, hey, hey. Ich trinke auch nicht oft, aber nicht jeder, der sich mal ein Bierchen gönnt oder ein Glas Sekt, hat ein Alkoholproblem. Wie gesagt, ich trinke nicht sehr viel, aber manchmal schmeckt so ein fruchtiger Cocktail ganz gut. Dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden, wie ich finde. Und ich behaupte, dass es durchaus möglich ist, mit seinem Alkoholkonsum verantwortlich umzugehen und seine Grenzen einschätzen zu können.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Warum sollte man denn nicht Alkohol trinken, um Spass zu haben? Sie schaden ja ihrem Körper (meistens). Man hat halt einfach mehr Spass mit Alkohol.



Alkohol in Maßen schadet tatsächlich nur dem Säufer. Aber wie schon einer schrieb: Die Grenze kennt man nicht oder sie interessiert einfach nicht. Und dann bringt man eben doch andere in Gefahr. Damit meine ich ja nicht nur Alkoholfahrten... auch Sachbeschädigung und Körperverletzung wird gerne mal ausprobiert. Jedes Wochenende mutiert die halbe Jugend zu Straftätern. Als ich noch im Schüler-VZ drin war, waren da einige EX-Freunde von mir drin mit ihren Partybildern. Haben sich dabei ganz stolz fotografiert, wie sie diese Lichtreflektoren am Straßenrand umtreten. Abgesehen von der Gefahr für die Autofahrer und der Sachbeschädigung ist das doch einfach nur kindisch... und dann noch so dämlich in die Kamera grinsen... *seufz*



> Und ich behaupte, dass es durchaus möglich ist, mit seinem Alkoholkonsum verantwortlich umzugehen und seine Grenzen einschätzen zu können.



Ja, in deinem Alter kannst du das. In dem Alter besitzt man auch eine gewisse Vernunft, die man der überwiegenden Mehrheit der 14-18 Jährigen wohl absprechen kann - zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach.


Wieso hab ich heute so viele Typos? Bin doch nicht betrunken - nur unendlich müde. ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hey, hey, hey. Ich trinke auch nicht oft, aber nicht jeder, der sich mal ein Bierchen gönnt oder ein Glas Sekt, hat ein Alkoholproblem. Wie gesagt, ich trinke nicht sehr viel, aber manchmal schmeckt so ein fruchtiger Cocktail ganz gut. Dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden, wie ich finde. Und ich behaupte, dass es durchaus möglich ist, mit seinem Alkoholkonsum verantwortlich umzugehen und seine Grenzen einschätzen zu können.



Ich habe auch nicht davon gesprochen, dass man Alkohol für jeden verbieten sollte. 

Es geht mir dabei vor allem um die Leute, die sich

a) jedes Wochenende mit Alkohol dermaßen abfüllen, dass sie einige Probleme haben
b) dann herumjammer und dennoch weiterhin trinken, als wäre NIE NIE NIE NIE etwas passiert und dann waghalsig behaupten, dass sie
c) wissen wo ihre Grenzen liegen.

Das ist eine Gruppe, die die Gesellschaft herangezüchtet hat, die meiner Meinung nach sehr, sehr, sehr gefährlich ist. Das trifft natürlich nicht auf jeden zu, aber auf einen Teil, den man nicht in seiner Größe unterschätzen sollte.


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil Alkohol eine Droge ist, die dich auch mal ganz schnell ins Grab bringen kann. Das ist wie, als würdest mit dem Krebs nen Walzer tanzen...
> 
> Mehr Spaß mit Alkohol? Oder eher: Mehr vorgetäuschter Spaß mit Alkohol. Wenn man schon so einfallslos ist, dass man Alkohol braucht für Spaß, dann spricht es nicht für die Gruppe von Menschen.



Naja ich würde es eher so sehen:

Alkohol macht vieles einfacher. Es ist einfach die Bequemlichkeit manchmal.
Und ich muss zugeben, ein kühles Bier ist halt manchmal eine schöne Sache und das genehmige ich mir auch fast jedes Wochenende. Wobei ich hier betonterweise von EINER Flasche Bier vor meiner Glotze spreche.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hey, hey, hey. Ich trinke auch nicht oft, aber nicht jeder, der sich mal ein Bierchen gönnt oder ein Glas Sekt, hat ein Alkoholproblem. Wie gesagt, ich trinke nicht sehr viel, aber manchmal schmeckt so ein fruchtiger Cocktail ganz gut. Dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden, wie ich finde. Und ich behaupte, dass es durchaus möglich ist, mit seinem Alkoholkonsum verantwortlich umzugehen und seine Grenzen einschätzen zu können.



/sign


----------



## Sabito (8. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Manche trinken aber auch, weil es schmeckt. Zu denen zähle ich mich. HIn und wieder.. das ist.. ich würde sagen, alle paar Wochen, hab ich halt LUst auf ein Gläschen Colarum... wenn dann zwei oder drei draus werden macht es auch nichts, weils das war für die nächsten Wochen.N ur irgendwie hab ich so den Eindruck, einer Minderheit anzugehören.
> [...]



Ich trinke auch nur weil es schmeckt und nicht mal viel, habe einmal etwas zusammengekippt um zu sehen wie es schmeckt, leider hat das richtig reingehauen. Auf einer richtigen PArty war ich noch nie, halte eig nicht viel davon mich voll laufen zu lassen, dass kan eigentlich immer nur unangenehm enden.^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil Alkohol eine Droge ist, die dich auch mal ganz schnell ins Grab bringen kann. Das ist wie, als würdest mit dem Krebs nen Walzer tanzen...
> 
> Mehr Spaß mit Alkohol? Oder eher: Mehr vorgetäuschter Spaß mit Alkohol. Wenn man schon so einfallslos ist, dass man Alkohol braucht für Spaß, dann spricht es nicht für die Gruppe von Menschen.



Krebs mit Alkohol zu vergleichen, ist irgendwie ziemlich dumm. Auch eine schlimme Alkoholvergiftung ist wohl nicht so schlimm wie Krebs.
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass man ohne Alkohol keinen Spass hat und der Spass ist nicht wirklich vorgetäuscht.


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Jep, das stimmt. Es sind bestürzend viele Leute, die mit dem Alkohol ganz offenbar nicht umgehen konnten. Ich erinnere mich da... meine Mutter hatte einmal einen  Freund, also eine Beziehung, der hatte drei Töchter, eine davon in meinem Alter. Die war echt jedes WE fort, hat gesoffen wie ein Fass und hing dann und wann wirklich Samstag in der Früh einfach nur kotzend am Klo. Und der Kerl wagte es noch mich zu ermuntern, mir ein Beispiel an ihr zu nehmen und mehr unter Leute zu gehen. Bis ich ihm gesagt habe, dass ich sicher nicht weggehe, um mich zu besaufen und dann den Rest des WEs kotzend zu verbringenw ie sie. 
Und sie war halt damit echt nicht alleine, was ich schon krass finde. 

Edit: War damals so 14 rum...

@Sabito: Dito.
War zwar hini und wieder auf Treffen mit den  Freunden meiners Bruders.. eine Schüler/Studentenvereinigung (Rugia, für die Österreicher), aber ob das Parties sind... mhh. Und auch da nur selten viel getrunken... gut, einmal, aber das habe ich bereut und werde ich nicht nochmal tun.


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Schwierig wird es IMO, wenn man etwas trinkt, weil man eine bestimmte Wirkung erwartet und nicht weil man Durst hat oder es einfach schmeckt.

Und das ist bei den meisten jungen Leuten exakt der Fall. Es wird getrunken weil man locker werden will und feiern will. Leider ist genau das eben das Problem.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei ich hier betonterweise von EINER Flasche Bier vor meiner Glotze spreche.



Ach, so eine Couch-Potato bist du? ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Krebs mit Alkohol zu vergleichen, ist irgendwie ziemlich dumm. Auch eine schlimme Alkoholvergiftung ist wohl nicht so schlimm wie Krebs.
> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass man ohne Alkohol keinen Spass hat und der Spass ist nicht wirklich vorgetäuscht.



Warum kannst du dann nicht auf "Partys" gehen, ohne dort Alkohol zu konsumieren? 

Und wie Ceiwyn schon erwähnte: Alkohol baut in einer Menge etwas auf, dass zur Gefahr für andere führen kann. Nicht muss, aber die Chance steigt mit hohem Alkoholkonsum. Und er stumpft auch in bestimmten Maße ab, worauf sogar drastische Folgen sich aufbauen können.

Edit:

Es geht doch einfach nur darum, dass man mit der Droge Alkohol behutsam umgeht und ihn sich nicht reinschüttet, als wäre es pures Wasser. Und dafür hat die Gesellschaft eigentlich zu sorgen. Aber das verpasst sie einwandfrei und dann passiert irgendein Unglück und das Volk regt sich auf. Aber dagegen etwas unternehmen...


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum kannst du dann nicht auf "Partys" gehen, ohne dort Alkohol zu konsumieren?
> 
> Und wie Ceiwyn schon erwähnte: Alkohol baut in einer Menge etwas auf, dass zur Gefahr für andere führen kann. Nicht muss, aber die Chance steigt mit hohem Alkoholkonsum. Und er stumpft auch in bestimmten Maße ab, worauf sogar drastische Folgen sich aufbauen können.



Ich kann auf eine Party gehen und dort kein Alkohol konsumieren, aber ich wüsste nicht, warum ich das tun soll.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte das schon mal gepostet, passt hier aber zum Thema Alkohol ganz gut. Was wohl beweist, dass zumindest bei einigen der Alkohol bewusst als Spaßdroge missbraucht wird. 

Klick mich!

Leute, die Wodka-Tampons benutzen, bekommen von mir einen doppelten Facepalm in Verbindung mit einem vorläufigen Darwin-Award.


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ach, so eine Couch-Potato bist du? ^^



Ich hab nur einen Sessel aber keine Couch. Aber ich bin weder Couch- noch Sesselpotato, aber am Freitag Abend häng ich mich abends nach der Schule eigentlich erstmal vor die Glotze, ja. 
Wenn man jeden Abend bis 22 Uhr weg ist, hat man irgendwann auch gar kein Bock mehr was anderes zu machen. Da kommt mir etwas Entspannung vor der Flimmerkiste gerade Recht.

Wobei, wenn nix läuft, hält natürlich der PC her. ^^ MEIN BABY


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich kann auf eine Party gehen und dort kein Alkohol konsumieren, aber ich wüsste nicht, warum ich das tun soll.



Gegenfrage: Warum solltest du Alkohol in bestimmten Mengen konsumieren, wenn du auch ohne ihn Spaß haben kannst? Ach ja, halt. Es tun ja alle und man muss sich der Gesellschaft anpassen.


----------



## cell81469 (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du vergisst, dass es dann immer heißt:" Nie wieder trinke ich so viel" und nächstes Wochenende...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNsZ0p4EJLw

sagt wohl einiges aus über alkohol ;P


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hatte das schon mal gepostet, passt hier aber zum Thema Alkohol ganz gut. Was wohl beweist, dass zumindest bei einigen der Alkohol bewusst als Spaßdroge missbraucht wird.
> 
> Klick mich!
> 
> Leute, die Wodka-Tampons benutzen, bekommen von mir einen doppelten Facepalm in Verbindung mit einem vorläufigen Darwin-Award.



FELGENREINIGER? 

WTF?


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Warum solltest du Alkohol in bestimmten Mengen konsumieren, wenn du auch ohne ihn Spaß haben kannst? Ach ja, halt. Es tun ja alle und man muss sich der Gesellschaft anpassen.



Nein, man hat mit Alkohol halt einfach mehr Spass und es schmeckt mir halt auch.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein, man hat mit Alkohol halt einfach mehr Spass und es schmeckt mir halt auch.



Wieso hast du mehr Spaß? Weil du dich mit einer Droge vollsäufst, um am nächsten Tag doch gewissermaßen Schmerzen zu haben? Muss ja nen klasse Spaß sein :>


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso hast du mehr Spaß? Weil du dich mit einer Droge vollsäufst, um am nächsten Tag doch gewissermaßen Schmerzen zu haben? Muss ja nen klasse Spaß sein :>



Wenn man nicht zu viel trinkt, hat man am nächsten Tag keine Schmerzen.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht zu viel trinkt, hat man am nächsten Tag keine Schmerzen.



Wenn. Das weiß leider nur ein Teil der Jugendlichen, nicht jeder.


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso hast du mehr Spaß? Weil du dich mit einer Droge vollsäufst, um am nächsten Tag doch gewissermaßen Schmerzen zu haben? Muss ja nen klasse Spaß sein :>



Nein, weil es ihn lockerer macht und es so bequemer ist, lockerer zu werden. Wie ich bereits sagte. ^^

Ich gehe jedenfalls davon aus, dass es bei ihm so ist.


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn. Das weiß leider nur ein Teil der Jugendlichen, nicht jeder.



Das ist ja nicht mein Problem. Die sollen tun, was sie wollen. Sie wissen ja, was sie erwartet.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht mein Problem. Die sollen tun, was sie wollen. Sie wissen ja, was sie erwartet.



Und da wären wir wieder bei der berühmt berüchtigten Ellenbogen-Gesellschaft.


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Das Problem ist, dass irgendwie unter... einigen auch der Kater als eine heroische "Tat" hervorgehoben zu werden scheint. Ich hörs bei uns oft genug, "boah, ich hab so viel gesoffen, ich lag echt das ganze Wochenende flach"... Aber nicht bedauernd, sondern als wären siea uch noch stolz drauf. Womit auch der "Schmerz" relativiert wird.. bezeihungsweise suggeriert wird, dass man den zu tragen hat, und dass man stolz drauf sein kann, wenn mans packt. Was mehr oder weniger die Schmerzgrenze erhöht... 

Falls ich dummes zeug rede, liegt es an der Uhrzeit.


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass irgendwie unter... einigen auch der Kater als eine heroische "Tat" hervorgehoben zu werden scheint. Ich hörs bei uns oft genug, "boah, ich hab so viel gesoffen, ich lag echt das ganze Wochenende flach"... Aber nicht bedauernd, sondern als wären siea uch noch stolz drauf. Womit auch der "Schmerz" relativiert wird.. bezeihungsweise suggeriert wird, dass man den zu tragen hat, und dass man stolz drauf sein kann, wenn mans packt. Was mehr oder weniger die Schmerzgrenze erhöht...
> 
> Falls ich dummes zeug rede, liegt es an der Uhrzeit.



Dann sollen sie ja doch stolz drauf sein. Irgendwann werden sie ja alle sicher auch so weise sein wie ihr alle hier.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

Mir hat mal einer gesagt, er trinkt Alkohol und raucht, weil er nicht 90 Jahre alt werden will. Als ihm dann sagte, dass er dann eben 70 wird, aber vorher noch 20 Jahre im Rollstuhl sitzt, wollte er mir das nicht glauben. Naja, gibt schon seltsame Motive dafür. ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie ja doch stolz drauf sein. Irgendwann werden sie ja alle sicher auch so weise sein wie ihr alle hier.



Du sicherlich auch... spätestens, wenn du 50 wirst.


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du sicherlich auch... spätestens, wenn du 50 wirst.



Ich bin schon genug weise.


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Ein großes Problem sind meiner Meinung nach auch diese sozialen Netzwerke wie Failbook, Studi und SchülerKZ usw., die erheblich dazu beitragen, dass Alkoholkonsum glorifiziert wird.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

cell81469 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=pNsZ0p4EJLw
> 
> sagt wohl einiges aus über alkohol ;P







Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin schon genug weise.



Bezweifel ich, sonst würdest du nicht auf dem Niveau bestimmter ICQ-Chat-User sein.


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Von mir aus können sie stolz sein wie sie wollen, aber sie tragen es weiter, und das wiederum ist mir nicht egal. Beipsiel jüngere Geschwister. Mein großer Bruder war in seiner "Jugend" (er ist ja erst 24) auch ein großer Trinker, viel gefeiert, viel gemacht. Problem: Er war, im Gegensatz zu meiner älteren Schwester,immer eher mein Vorbild, ich habe ihm nachgeeifert. Als ich ins trinkfähige Alter kam, zum Glück nicht mehr so, aber es gibt sicher einige, denen es ähnlich geht, und die ihren  Geschwistern nacheifern, weil sie meinen, es sei gut, und man könne stolz drauf sein, jedes Wochenende sich ide Birne zuzuknallen. Ja, klar, das ist eine Sache der Eltern, da gegenzulenken, aber... naja. Ist klar, worauf ich hinausiwll? 
jedem das seine, aber soll nicht ander emit reinziehen, und mit dieser Einstellung, die verbreitet wird, geschieht das nun mal.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ein großes Problem sind meiner Meinung nach auch diese sozialen Netzwerke wie Failbook, Studi und SchülerKZ usw., die erheblich dazu beitragen, dass Alkoholkonsum glorifiziert wird.



Da haben wir ja die neue Seuche der Gesellschaft und des Internets *ggg*


----------



## Deanne (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso hast du mehr Spaß? Weil du dich mit einer Droge vollsäufst, um am nächsten Tag doch gewissermaßen Schmerzen zu haben? Muss ja nen klasse Spaß sein :>



Lass ihn doch seine Erfahrungen machen. Wir wissen doch nicht, wie gewissenhaft er trinkt und ob er am nächsten Tag einen Kater hat oder nicht. 
Und es ist auch nicht unser Job, den moralischen Zeigefinger zu erheben. Ich selbst käme auch nie auf die Idee, jemanden Vorträge zu halten, der sich bei Mäcces gerade einen fettigen Burger schmecken lässt.

Und Ellbogen-Gesellschaft hin oder her: man kann seinen Rat anbieten, aber im Endeffekt entscheidet jeder selbst über sein Leben. Und abgesehen davon, kann man nicht jeden Menschen vor Fehltritten bewahren und man guckt noch lange nicht weg, wenn man seinem Gegenüber das Recht zugesteht, die eigenen Entscheidungen zu treffen.


----------



## Sabito (8. Mai 2011)

Ich gehe mal pennen, falle gleich im Sitzen um. Gute Nacht allen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

Naja macht ihr mal weiter, ich muss ins Bett. Habe mir eben nach dem Händewaschen die Hände abgetrocknet. Allerdings bevor ich die Seife runtergespült hatte.

Nacht also.


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch seine Erfahrungen machen. Wir wissen doch nicht, wie gewissenhaft er trinkt und ob er am nächsten Tag einen Kater hat oder nicht.
> Und es ist auch nicht unser Job, den moralischen Zeigefinger zu erheben. Ich selbst käme auch nie auf die Idee, jemanden Vorträge zu halten, der sich bei Mäcces gerade einen fettigen Burger schmecken lässt.
> 
> Und Ellbogen-Gesellschaft hin oder her: man kann seinen Rat anbieten, aber im Endeffekt entscheidet jeder selbst über sein Leben. Und abgesehen davon, kann man nicht jeden Menschen vor Fehltritten bewahren und man guckt noch lange nicht weg, wenn man seinem Gegenüber das Recht zugesteht, die eigenen Entscheidungen zu treffen.



Es ist nicht unser Job, aber die Menschheit sollte es häufiger tun. Man wird nie jeden Menschen von einer Sache überzeugen können, aber Kritik an der heutigen Spaß & Ellenbogengesellschaft ist angebracht. Vor allem, wenn man sieht, wie das Volk tobt, aber nichts macht.


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bezweifel ich, sonst würdest du nicht auf dem Niveau bestimmter ICQ-Chat-User sein.



Nur weil sie eine andere Meinung haben als du?
Wieso bist du so überzeugt, dass du die richtige Meinung hast? Vielleicht liegst ja du falsch.


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bezweifel ich, sonst würdest du nicht auf dem Niveau bestimmter ICQ-Chat-User sein.



Nur weil sie eine andere Meinung haben als du?
Wieso bist du so überzeugt, dass du die richtige Meinung hast? Vielleicht liegst ja du falsch.


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch seine Erfahrungen machen. Wir wissen doch nicht, wie gewissenhaft er trinkt und ob er am nächsten Tag einen Kater hat oder nicht.
> Und es ist auch nicht unser Job, den moralischen Zeigefinger zu erheben. Ich selbst käme auch nie auf die Idee, jemanden Vorträge zu halten, der sich bei Mäcces gerade einen fettigen Burger schmecken lässt.
> 
> Und Ellbogen-Gesellschaft hin oder her: man kann seinen Rat anbieten, aber im Endeffekt entscheidet jeder selbst über sein Leben. Und abgesehen davon, kann man nicht jeden Menschen vor Fehltritten bewahren und man guckt noch lange nicht weg, wenn man seinem Gegenüber das Recht zugesteht, die eigenen Entscheidungen zu treffen.



^this, Deanne trifft den Nagel mal wieder auf den Kopf 

Und ich schließe mich den anderen an: Gute Nacht allerseits.


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bezweifel ich, sonst würdest du nicht auf dem Niveau bestimmter ICQ-Chat-User sein.



Nur weil sie eine andere Meinung haben als du?
Wieso bist du so überzeugt, dass du die richtige Meinung hast? Vielleicht liegst ja du falsch.


----------



## Sabito (8. Mai 2011)

Anscheinend hat sich gerade das mit dem schlafengehen erledigt, kurz aufgestanden und mir fas zu trinken geholt und zack hellwach Oo


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Mein Beileid o.o Naja, ich werd noch einen Post in nem RPG schreiben, aber ich glaub dann bin ich auch weg.


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Und jetzt sind sie plötzlich alle weg.


----------



## llcool13 (8. Mai 2011)

Guten abend zusammen. Ich hoffe ihr habt alle brav eure Muttis besucht


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend, nd ne, meine Mutter treff ich erst morgen ^^


----------



## llcool13 (8. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> ...nd ne, meine Mutter treff ich erst morgen ^^



Besser als garnicht ;-)


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

*g* Wohl wahr, wohl wahr.

Wie gehts?


----------



## Alux (8. Mai 2011)

huhu, ich grüße mal alle


----------



## llcool13 (8. Mai 2011)

Mir gehts bestens. Super Wetter heute. Ausserdem lecker gegrillt bei meinen Eltern. Nun noch ne Runde gemütlich zocken...toller Tag


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Glückspilz xD 

und huhu Alux =)


----------



## Olliruh (8. Mai 2011)

hoi


----------



## tonygt (8. Mai 2011)

Abend allerseits


----------



## Alux (8. Mai 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Mir gehts bestens. Super Wetter heute. Ausserdem lecker gegrillt bei meinen Eltern. Nun noch ne Runde gemütlich zocken...toller Tag



lecker^^, was zockst denn noch?


----------



## llcool13 (8. Mai 2011)

Mal ein anderes Thema. Wir wollen demnächst umziehen. Die neuen Vermieter haben uns heute so nen Fragebogen von "Haus & Grund" mitgegeben. Uns wurde gesagt das ist ne Mieterüberprüfung. Hat einer von euch ne Ahnung wie man sich das genau vorstellen kann? Ist das sowas wie die Schufa, halt bloß für Vermieter?


----------



## Dracun (8. Mai 2011)

KA musste noch nei sowat ausfüllen .. ausser du meinst wo drin steht wie du heißt, wo du arbeitest etc


----------



## llcool13 (8. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> KA musste noch nei sowat ausfüllen .. ausser du meinst wo drin steht wie du heißt, wo du arbeitest etc



Doch, das muss ich alles eintragen. Aber die Vermieterin hat gesagt die prüfen iwie ob wir in der Vergangenheit "brave Mieter" waren. 

@Alux Herr der Ringe online. Bin grade mit meinem Kundigen in Moria angekommen.


----------



## Alux (8. Mai 2011)

wie is denn HdRO so? .. mich kribbelts so in den Fingern mal wieder ein MMORPG zu zocken


----------



## Dracun (8. Mai 2011)

Ist doch völlig normal ... diese angaben und das sich ein vermieter diesbezüglich informiert ist auch okay .. denke mal die machen dat bei der schufa .. ob du mal mietschulden hattest ... sonst wüsste ich jetzt auch nix


----------



## Olliruh (8. Mai 2011)

War schonmal jmd hier in Erfurt ?  
So eine schöne Stadt habe ich lange nicht mehr gesehen *o*


----------



## llcool13 (8. Mai 2011)

Mir gefällts immer noch sehr gut. Die Community ist zwar in letzter Zeit immer mehr in Richtung Brachland Chat abgerutscht aber das kann man ja ignorieren 
Ansonsten ist es ein sehr schönes Spiel, in dem man einfach mal so ne Stunde durch die Gegend reiten kann weil es so viel zu sehen und zu entdecken gibt. 
Der Content stimmt atm auch finde ich. Das war lange Zeit leider nicht so. 
Alles in allem ist es auf jeden Fall mal einen Blick wert. Ist ja eh F2P geworden, da ist das anschauen ja sogar umsonst *g*.


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Grad mal wieder Metallica hören. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raffzahl (8. Mai 2011)

Was fürn Lied hörste grade von Metallica, Konov?


----------



## llcool13 (8. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig normal ... diese angaben und das sich ein vermieter diesbezüglich informiert ist auch okay .. denke mal die machen dat bei der schufa .. ob du mal mietschulden hattest ... sonst wüsste ich jetzt auch nix



Hab ja auch nicht gesagt das ich das nicht normal finde . Finde das ja auch ok. Hatte von dem Verein bloß noch nie was gehört. Die Vermieterhatten in der Vergangenheit auch ein paar Probleme mit Leuten die die Miete nicht gezahlt haben und so Scherze. Da sind sie jetzt halt vorsichtig.


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Was fürn Lied hörste grade von Metallica, Konov?



One

Und jetzt... hmm mal schauen welches jetzt... aber sind ja fast alle Kult. 
Hab zwei Konzert DVD Boxen von denen hier stehen. Ich war früher ein riesen Fan. ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

DER schrieb:


> [...]



Bezog sich das jetzt auf mich?

Hast du was gegen Metallica?

WAS IST DEIN PROBLEM? 

Metallica war schon Kult, da hattest du noch die Größe einer Streichholzschachtel im Bauch deiner Mama!

Die Jugend von heute checkt null was Musik angeht 


*ausrast*


----------



## Ykon (8. Mai 2011)

Scheiß Hippster!


----------



## Raffzahl (8. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> One
> 
> Und jetzt... hmm mal schauen welches jetzt... aber sind ja fast alle Kult.
> Hab zwei Konzert DVD Boxen von denen hier stehen. Ich war früher ein riesen Fan. ^^



Einer meiner Freunde lernt das Lied gerade auf Gitarre. Finde das Lied toll. Welche DvD Boxen hast du?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Mai 2011)

Metallica sind langweilig, waren nicht halb so wichtig für das Genre wie die Leute sagen und sie gehen mir tierisch auf die Nüsse. 
Wollt ich nur mal so erwähnt haben


----------



## llcool13 (8. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> War schonmal jmd hier in Erfurt ?
> So eine schöne Stadt habe ich lange nicht mehr gesehen *o*



Erfurt kenne ich nicht. Aber ich kann Salzburg empfehlen. Meine Verlobte kommt von dort. Wir fahren 1-2 mal im Jahr runter und besuchen ihre Eltern. Ist immer wieder ein Augenöffner diese Stadt.


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Einer meiner Freunde lernt das Lied gerade auf Gitarre. Finde das Lied toll. Welche DvD Boxen hast du?



S&M und Cunning Stunts.

S&M ist meiner Meinung nach das beste Album was die Rock/Metal Welt je gesehen hat. Geilste Kombination mit einem Symphonieorchester.

Heutzutage geht David Garrett sehr in die Richtung, der hat als Musiker IMO auch einiges auf dem Kasten.




DER schrieb:


> Metallica sind langweilig, waren nicht halb so wichtig für das Genre wie die Leute sagen und sie gehen mir tierisch auf die Nüsse.
> Wollt ich nur mal so erwähnt haben



Und mit deinem subjektiven Halbwissen wirfst du hier um dich, nur damit du was zu sagen hast? Hinfort mit dir, Blasphemist. 

Ich habe nie behauptet dass Metallica "wichtig" für irgendein "Genre" ist oder war - welches auch immer das sein soll - es ist einfach DIE Band u.a. aus den 80ern und frühen 90ern.


----------



## Ykon (8. Mai 2011)

Oioioioioi!
Get ready for teh answer!


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten, nicht wahr?  
Und ich finde Metallica übrigens toll. xD

*vor mich hingrummel* ich hasse exfreunde..


----------



## llcool13 (8. Mai 2011)

Ich mag Metallica auch sehr. 
Und über Geschmack lässt sich vortrefflich streiten. Man wird nur niemals zu einer Einigung kommen *gg*. Also ist es eher sinnfrei.


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2011)

Von "One" gibt es doch auch diese schreckliche Videoversion, wo die immer labern und man hört Maschinengewehre zwischendurch - wie ablenkend schrecklich


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Mai 2011)

Subjektives Halbwissen? Ich denke nicht. Nachdem die Band keine Riffs von Mustaine mehr zum ausschlachten hatte ging die Qualität der Musik halt ziemlich steil Berg ab. Stichwort: Black Album. 

Das mit dem Genre wollte ich nur mal klar stellen. Und Metallica sind sicher nicht die Band der 80er und der 90er, da gab es viel wichtigere Bands. Das einzige was Metallica damals geschafft haben war, dass sie sich komplett ausverkauft haben und schöne Radiotaugliche Lieder geschrieben haben. &#9829;


----------



## Raffzahl (8. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> S&M und Cunning Stunts.
> 
> S&M ist meiner Meinung nach das beste Album was die Rock/Metal Welt je gesehen hat. Geilste Kombination mit einem Symphonieorchester.
> 
> Heutzutage geht David Garrett sehr in die Richtung, der hat als Musiker IMO auch einiges auf dem Kasten.



Ist S&M so gut? Wollte mir das schon immer mal holen, habs aber immer wieder vergessen. Kennst du Live Shit: Binge & Purge (beinhaltet Seattle '89, San Diego '92 und Mexico City '93)?


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Und ich finde Metallica übrigens toll. xD


 


llcool13 schrieb:


> Ich mag Metallica auch sehr.



Ihr beide habt schonmal einen Stein im Brett bei mir. ^^




zoizz schrieb:


> Von "One" gibt es doch auch diese schreckliche Videoversion, wo die immer labern und man hört Maschinengewehre zwischendurch - wie ablenkend schrecklich



Stimmt, das ist das offizielle Video gewesen, zum anhören natürlich nicht unbedingt geeignet.




DER schrieb:


> Subjektives Halbwissen? Ich denke nicht. Nachdem die Band keine Riffs von Mustaine mehr zum ausschlachten hatte ging die Qualität der Musik halt ziemlich steil Berg ab. Stichwort: Black Album.



Und wer bestimmt das? Du?
Wie kannst du dir herausnehmen für andere zu urteilen? Das ist subjektiv und nix anderes. ^^



DER schrieb:


> Das mit dem Genre wollte ich nur mal klar stellen. Und Metallica sind sicher nicht die Band der 80er und der 90er, da gab es viel wichtigere Bands. Das einzige was Metallica damals geschafft haben war, dass sie sich komplett ausverkauft haben und schöne Radiotaugliche Lieder geschrieben haben. &#9829;



Na sicher haben sie sich nicht umsonst ausverkauft. Aber hauptsache mal rumnörgeln wie schlecht sie sind. 

Glücklicherweise haben wir schon festgestellt, dass sich über Geschmack streiten lässt. Also lassen wir es hierbei bewenden und rauchen die Friedenspfeife. 

edit:



Raffzahl schrieb:


> Ist S&M so gut? Wollte mir das schon immer mal holen, habs aber immer wieder vergessen. Kennst du Live Shit: Binge & Purge (beinhaltet Seattle '89, San Diego '92 und Mexico City '93)?



Ich find S&M jedenfalls toll. 

Live Shit kenne ich nicht, aber bei YouTube spuckt es einiges aus. ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Mai 2011)

Jaja, die guten alten "MUSIK UND ALLES ANDERE IST SUBJEKTIV MIMIMI"-Schreier. Hauptsache nicht auf Kritik eingehen und damit alles von sich schieben. So kann man es sich auch leicht machen. :>

Aber von mir aus, anscheinend scheint hier ja keiner Interesse an einer Diskussion zu haben. :/


----------



## Ykon (8. Mai 2011)

Wenn man hier parallel im ICQ ist, hat man den ganzen abend Spaß 
Ich liege mit Tränen auf dem Boden


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Jaja, die guten alten "MUSIK UND ALLES ANDERE IST SUBJEKTIV MIMIMI"-Schreier. Hauptsache nicht auf Kritik eingehen und damit alles von sich schieben. So kann man es sich auch leicht machen :>



Das hat doch nix mit schreien zutun... das ist schon immer so gewesen, dass Musik genauso wie Essen, Haarfarbe, Augenfarbe, Autofarbe und selbst die Frage nach blauer oder roter Unterwäsche REINE subjektive Geschmacksfragen sind.

Willst du das jetzt anzweifeln? Dann zweifle ich aber an deinem Verstand


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Mai 2011)

Hachja, ich verweise nur auf das was ich oben geschrieben hab. Hat ja keinen Sinn hier über irgendwas zu diskutieren. :/


----------



## Dracun (8. Mai 2011)

LAchi komm mal runter .... MEtallica waren gut .. Black album find ich einfach awesome 

Und klar ist die gute alte musi weitaus besser ald die meiste neumodische scheiße .. ganz einfach


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Mai 2011)

"komm mal runter" Ich bin die Ruhe in Person.


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> LAchi komm mal runter .... MEtallica waren gut .. Black album find ich einfach awesome
> 
> Und klar ist die gute alte musi weitaus besser ald die meiste neumodische scheiße .. ganz einfach



Ja, really Oldschool ist viel besser. Sie sollten mal back to the roots. In Memories an die alte Musik.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> War schonmal jmd hier in Erfurt ?
> So eine schöne Stadt habe ich lange nicht mehr gesehen *o*



Ich war da schon sooooo oft :X


----------



## Auriga__ (8. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend meine Damen und Herren ^^


----------



## llcool13 (8. Mai 2011)

Tjo, das wär mal was.


----------



## Ykon (8. Mai 2011)

Ihr solltet euch mal alle mit wirklich guter Musik beruhigen! :>

http://www.modestep.co.uk/live/


----------



## llcool13 (8. Mai 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch mal alle mit wirklich guter Musik beruhigen! :>
> 
> http://www.modestep.co.uk/live/



Ah ne, das ist jetzt mal so garnicht meins. Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Mai 2011)

Nabend 
Die Mavericks vernichten gerade die Lakers *.* 
nba.de rockt


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Ah ne, das ist jetzt mal so garnicht meins. Aber jedem das seine.



Aber das ist richtige Musik. Alles Andere ist nicht so richtig.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Mai 2011)

Gleich kommt Rock`nRolla :3
Ist der gut ?


----------



## llcool13 (8. Mai 2011)

Ich schaue mir das Mav`s Spiel auch nebenbei an. Hätte wirklich nicht gedacht das sie die Lakers so dominieren würden.


----------



## tonygt (8. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber das ist richtige Musik. Alles Andere ist nicht so richtig.



So etwas kann man Stellenweise nicht mal als Musik bezeichnen, bzw. wird auch von vielen Menschen nicht als Musik angesehen.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> So etwas kann man Stellenweise nicht mal als Musik bezeichnen, bzw. wird auch von vielen Menschen nicht als Musik angesehen.



Und wieso kann man es nicht als Musik bezeichnen?


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> So etwas kann man Stellenweise nicht mal als Musik bezeichnen, bzw. wird auch von vielen Menschen nicht als Musik angesehen.



Dann sind diese Menschen ziemlich dumm. D:


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Mai 2011)

Slipkot sind da schon viel besser.


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Slipkot sind da schon viel besser.



Ich &#9829; deine Witze.


----------



## Auriga__ (8. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> So etwas kann man Stellenweise nicht mal als Musik bezeichnen, bzw. wird auch von vielen Menschen nicht als Musik angesehen.



"Musik (&#956;&#959;&#965;&#963;&#953;&#954;&#8052; [&#964;&#941;&#967;&#957;&#951;]: mousik&#275; techn&#275;: "musische Kunst") ist eine organisierte Form von Schallereignissen. Zu ihrer Erzeugung wird akustisches Material – Töne und Geräusche innerhalb des für den Menschen hörbaren Bereichs –, das einerseits physikalischen Eigengesetzlichkeiten, wie zum Beispiel der Obertonreihe oder Zahlenverhältnissen unterliegt, andererseits durch die Art seiner Erzeugung mit der menschlichen Stimme, mit Musikinstrumenten, elektrischen Tongeneratoren oder anderen Schallquellen gewisse Charakteristika aufweist, vom Menschen geordnet."

Tonyght=> "So etwas kann man Stellenweise nicht mal als Musik bezeichnen, bzw. wird auch von vielen Menschen nicht als Musik angesehen."
Anscheinend doch... 

Danke Wikipedia... 

Es ist sinnlos darüber zu diskutieren, jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack.


----------



## Ykon (8. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> So etwas kann man Stellenweise nicht mal als Musik bezeichnen, bzw. wird auch von vielen Menschen nicht als Musik angesehen.



So was hört man von einem, mit einer Slipknot Signatur, ich glaubs ja nicht 
Wundert mich kein Stück, warum du gute Musik nicht erkennst. Nicht so, als ob ich dich dafür hasse oder so, du tust mir eher leid :/


----------



## tonygt (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wieso kann man es nicht als Musik bezeichnen?



Naja realtiv einfach alle anderen Musik Richtungen, werden von irgendwelchen Menschen gespielt/gesungen und deswegen wird Elektronsiche Musik von vielen nicht annerkannt als eigene Musik da stellenweise ganze Musik Stücke nur Elektronisch erzeugt werden indem bestimmte Töne miteinandern vermischt werden.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Naja realtiv einfach alle anderen Musik Richtungen, werden von irgendwelchen Menschen gespielt/gesungen und deswegen wird Elektronsiche Musik von vielen nicht annerkannt als eigene Musik da stellenweise ganze Musik Stücke nur Elektronisch erzeugt werden indem bestimmte Töne miteinandern vermischt werden.



Diese Musikart entspricht aber auch der allgemein gültigen Definition von Musik, ergo ist es auch Musik.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Mai 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir das Mav`s Spiel auch nebenbei an. Hätte wirklich nicht gedacht das sie die Lakers so dominieren würden.



Die Lakers spielen auch extrem schwach. Der einzige, der seine Körbe macht ist Bryant, der Rest haut die Dinger meist an den Rand. Und dann kommen halt die Mavericks und machen ihre 3er wie sie wollen.
Man of the Match für mich derzeit Borea, wuselt die ganze Defense aus.


----------



## Auriga__ (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Diese Musikart entspricht aber auch der allgemein gültigen Definition von Musik, ergo ist es auch Musik.



This.


----------



## tonygt (8. Mai 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> So was hört man von einem, mit einer Slipknot Signatur, ich glaubs ja nicht
> Wundert mich kein Stück, warum du gute Musik nicht erkennst. Nicht so, als ob ich dich dafür hasse oder so, du tust mir eher leid :/



Ich muss sagen, das ich selbst nichtmal umbedingt behaupte das Elektronsiche Musik, keine Musik ist, nur finde ich die Aussage: "Alles andere ist nicht so richtig", als Falsch und jetzt hier nen vergleich zwischen Techno und Metal zu ziehen finde ich realtiv schwachsinnig,und die Aussage: "du tust mir Leid", ist ja mal wohl unter aller Kanone, man sollte niemanden Verurteilen weil er/sie einer anderen Meinung ist.


Edit: ich habe nie wirklich nie behauptet das Techno keine Musik ist meine Aussage war das einige Menschen Techno nicht als Musik ansehen.


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Diese Musikart entspricht aber auch der allgemein gültigen Definition von guter Musik, ergo ist es auch gute Musik.



Fix'd!


----------



## llcool13 (8. Mai 2011)

Jo, so schlecht habe ich die Lakers schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Kobe ist der einzige der sich am ein wenig wehrt.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> man sollte niemanden Verurteilen weil er/sie einer anderen Meinung ist.



Ha, da wären wir ja wieder bei der Gesellschaft. Aber Hey, wunder dich nicht über die Aussagen von Skatero und Micha... einfach ignorieren...



Skatero schrieb:


> Fix'd!



Nein.


----------



## Ykon (8. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, das ich selbst nichtmal umbedingt behaupte das Elektronsiche Musik, keine Musik ist, nur finde ich die Aussage: "Alles andere ist nicht so richtig", als Falsch und jetzt hier nen vergleich zwischen Techno und Metal zu ziehen finde ich realtiv schwachsinnig,und die Aussage: "du tust mir Leid", ist ja mal wohl unter aller Kanone, man sollte niemanden Verurteilen weil er/sie einer anderen Meinung ist.
> 
> 
> Edit: ich habe nie wirklich nie behauptet das Techno keine Musik ist meine Aussage war das einige Menschen Techno nicht als Musik ansehen.



Du hast das natürlich auf die falsche Kette bekommen! :>
Du tust mir nicht wegen diene Dummheit oder so leid, denn Bildung wird ja ganz oft von äußeren Begebenheiten, aka der Umwelt, beeinflusst, du tust mir viel eher leid, weil du nicht in den Genuss von dieser Qualitätsmusik kommst!


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein.



Doch.


----------



## tonygt (8. Mai 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Du hast das natürlich auf die falsche Kette bekommen! :>
> Du tust mir nicht wegen diene Dummheit oder so leid, denn Bildung wird ja ganz oft von äußeren Begebenheiten, aka der Umwelt, beeinflusst, du tust mir viel eher leid, weil du nicht in den Genuss von dieser Qualitätsmusik kommst!



Qualität misst sich sicherlich nicht, an dem Geschmack von dir  .Denn ich komme sehr wohl in den Genus, von Qualitativ hochwertiger Musik, die auch ich als solches Bezeichnen würde, was durchaus mit darann liegt, dass ich für "fast" alle Musik Richtungen offen bin und mich nicht auf eine Beschränke, sondern mir alles anhöre und erst danach ein Urteil über diese Musik abgebe.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Mai 2011)

Könnt ihr aufhören euch zu zoffen? Es geht um MUSIK! Musik ist GESCHMACKSSACHE! Immer gewesen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> und jetzt hier nen vergleich zwischen Techno und Metal zu ziehen finde ich realtiv schwachsinnig



Er hat nie was von Metal gesagt, ging sich nur um Slipkot.


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Edit: ich habe nie wirklich nie behauptet das Techno keine Musik ist meine Aussage war das einige Menschen Techno nicht als Musik ansehen.



Es ist ja auch kein Techno.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Könnt ihr aufhören euch zu zoffen? Es geht um MUSIK! Musik ist GESCHMACKSSACHE! Immer gewesen.



Da triffst du hier auf Granit


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Edit: ich habe nie wirklich nie behauptet das Techno keine Musik ist meine Aussage war das einige Menschen Techno nicht als Musik ansehen.



Es ist ja auch kein Techno.


----------



## tonygt (8. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch kein Techno.



Pardon ich hab einmal nicht den Ausdruck Elektronsiche Musik genutzt .


----------



## llcool13 (8. Mai 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Könnt ihr aufhören euch zu zoffen? Es geht um MUSIK! Musik ist GESCHMACKSSACHE! Immer gewesen.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

In diesem Sinne...gn8 zusammen


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Pardon ich hab einmal nicht den Ausdruck Elektronsiche Musik genutzt .



Nenn es einfach Dubstep.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Mai 2011)

Zum Glück hör ich nur Wal-Geräusche & Urwald-Laute


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Zum Glück hör ich nur Wal-Geräusche & Urwald-Laute



Interessant. Uuuund... RAUS!


----------



## Thoor (8. Mai 2011)

Ist alles Geschmackssache... auch irgendwelcher Gangsterrap... überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack und ich verachte diese Art von Musik aber Musik ist Musik. 

Und Metallica ist einfach epic. Klar sind sie nicht "Trve" und voll die harten bösen Metaler und klar haben sie sich verkauft, aber hey jede Musik ist kommerz, wer was anderes behauptet ist einfach nur blind. Und ich hör 10000000x lieber jede Metallica CD als irgendwelches Pseudogegrowle mit möchtegernbösen Metaler die alle so TRVE sind in ihren Stiefeln die bis zu den Genitalien reichen. 

Nuff said.


----------



## tonygt (8. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nenn es einfach Dubstep.



Meines Wissens ist das aber nicht der Überbegriff für diese Musik Richtung?
Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Olliruh (8. Mai 2011)

Ne Rock`N`Rolla hat noch nicht angefangen.


----------



## Ykon (8. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Pardon ich hab einmal nicht den Ausdruck Elektronsiche Musik genutzt .



Zeugt wieder nur von Ignoranz und Intoleranz. Ich nenne Slipknot ja auch nicht Metal.



tonygt schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist das aber nicht der Überbegriff für diese Musik Richtung?
> Oder liege ich da falsch?



Doch, ist es.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Zum Glück hör ich nur Wal-Geräusche & Urwald-Laute



Wale sind übelst laut :O Manche Walarten singen in bis zu 180 Dezibel.


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2011)

Sind wir hier bei den Tauben DJ´s? ne 1-Minütige Radio Comedy von 1live





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmtNFrGxKUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Mai 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wale sind übelst laut :O Manche Walarten singen in bis zu 180 Dezibel.



Ja, deswegen beschweren sich ja auch immer alte Leute wenn ich im Zug Musik höre.


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist das aber nicht der Überbegriff für diese Musik Richtung?
> Oder liege ich da falsch?



Naja es ging ja hauptsächlich um das, was Ykon gepostet hat und das ist Dubstep.


----------



## tonygt (8. Mai 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Zeugt wieder nur von Ignoranz und Intoleranz. Ich nenne Slipknot ja auch nicht Metal.



Warum solltest du es nicht einfach Metal nennen ? 
Metal ist der Überbegriff, für die Musik Richtung die sie machen, wenn mich jemand fragt was für Musik ich hör, sag ich auch das ich Metal höre, erst wenn ich merke das ich jemanden vor mir hab der sich auskennt, gehe ich genauer auf die Verschiedenen Metal Richtungen ein.
Also warum sollte ich nicht einfach den Überbegriff Elektronsiche Musik, für Elektronische Musik nehmen und wenn mich meine Erinngerungen nicht trügen, hab ich aus verschiedenen Quellen Techno, als Überbegriff für die Elektronsche Musik vernohmen.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Mai 2011)

Über Musik diskutiert man nicht. Musik hört man.



Und nun benehmt euch.


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Und nun benehmt euch.



Ahoi grüner Carcha \o/


----------



## Blooddrainer (8. Mai 2011)

Hail Carcha o/


----------



## Manaori (8. Mai 2011)

Carcha, ich liebe dich. xD 

Ich mag ja Diskussionen, aber solche sind sinnlos..


----------



## Ykon (8. Mai 2011)

Musik hört man nicht. Musik diskutiert man?


----------



## Perkone (8. Mai 2011)

Leute, wisst ihr, wofür bei der Spas 12 dieser Bügel is ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind die 4 Löcher für spezial Munition ? Und wozu der komische Fleischerhaken x)


----------



## Olliruh (8. Mai 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Leute, wisst ihr, wofür bei der Spas 12 dieser Bügel is ?
> Sind die 4 Löcher für spezial Munition ? Und wozu der komische Fleischerhaken x)



so kann man es als Gehstock verwenden  







 so Rock`N`Rolla gucken :3


----------



## tonygt (8. Mai 2011)

Warum kommt es mir Eigentlich Stellenweise so vor, das jede Art von Disskusion im Keim erstickt wird. Ein Forum sollte doch dazu dienen, zu Disskutieren und nicht nur dafür da sein Smalltalk auszutauschen.


----------



## tonygt (8. Mai 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Leute, wisst ihr, wofür bei der Spas 12 dieser Bügel is ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Damit man die Waffe in Schirm halter packe kann

Man man Antwortet doch mal schneller


----------



## Ykon (8. Mai 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Leute, wisst ihr, wofür bei der Spas 12 dieser Bügel is ?
> Sind die 4 Löcher für spezial Munition ? Und wozu der komische Fleischerhaken x)




Zum aufhängen....


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Warum kommt es mir Eigentlich Stellenweise so vor, das jede Art von Disskusion im Keim erstickt wird. Ein Forum sollte doch dazu dienen, zu Disskutieren und nicht nur dafür da sein Smalltalk auszutauschen.



Wahrscheinlich, weil die Diskussion gleich zu Beginn gelutscht war. Eine Musik-Diskussion ist nie förderlich für beide Parteien :>


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Musik hört man nicht. Musik diskutiert man?



Anscheinend nicht. Müssen wir halt eine bessere und sinnvollere Unterhaltung führen.

WAZZUP?


----------



## Perkone (8. Mai 2011)

Also, dass man das Ding ausklappen kann als Schaft is ja klar, nur steht die Frage immernoch im Raum


----------



## tonygt (8. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich, weil die Diskussion gleich zu Beginn gelutscht war. Eine Musik-Diskussion ist nie förderlich für beide Parteien :>



Ich muss sagen das ich die Disskusion nicht Uninterssant war, vor allem da sie bis jetzt auch mein Wissen bereichert hat.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Mai 2011)

dann kann man es wie einen Akten-Koffer tragen


----------



## Ykon (8. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> WAZZUP?



Höre 

http://www.modestep.co.uk/live/
http://www.modestep.co.uk/live/
http://www.modestep.co.uk/live/
http://www.modestep.co.uk/live/
http://www.modestep.co.uk/live/

und du?


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Also, dass man das Ding ausklappen kann als Schaft is ja klar, nur steht die Frage immernoch im Raum



Das Ding ist für das einarmige Schießen gut. Du kannst es nach links/rechts ausklappen und kannst dann mit einem Arm schießen. 
http://spas12.com/spas/page6.jpg


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Also, dass man das Ding ausklappen kann als Schaft is ja klar, nur steht die Frage immernoch im Raum



Kannste nochmal genau zeigen welchen Bügel du meinst? ^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Höre
> 
> http://www.modestep.co.uk/live/
> http://www.modestep.co.uk/live/
> ...



Ich höre

http://www.modestep.co.uk/live/
http://www.modestep.co.uk/live/
http://www.modestep.co.uk/live/
http://www.modestep.co.uk/live/
http://www.modestep.co.uk/live/


Wie geht es dir?


----------



## Perkone (8. Mai 2011)

Ok Razyl, dass hätt ich net gedacht wenn das stimmt xD nur wofür die 4 Löcher?


----------



## Olliruh (8. Mai 2011)

Verzierung ?
damit es leichter ist ?
oder das sich kein Wasser ,etc. darin sammelt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Mai 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Ok Razyl, dass hätt ich net gedacht wenn das stimmt xD nur wofür die 4 Löcher?



Bei Einsätzen ist man halt oft einsam...


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Sieht schon so aus als könnte man Patronen oben reinschieben als Halterung... aber kann mich auch irren.


----------



## Ykon (8. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich höre
> 
> http://www.modestep.co.uk/live/
> http://www.modestep.co.uk/live/
> ...



Der Musik entsprechend absolut gut! Würde mich jetzt auch gerne betrinken, aber muss ja morgen zurück in den Dienst.
Und bei dir? Der Herpes schon weg?


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2011)

Oder kennt ihr Shoot ´em up? Wo der Typ mit allen gebrochenen Fingern versucht zu schießen, aber trotzallem eine "Karotte" zur Hilfe nehmen muss? DAFÜR ist der Haken!


----------



## Perkone (8. Mai 2011)

Meine Vermutung wär ja eher spezielle Munition... Slugs oder solche zum Türen aufsprengen. Würd das echt gern wissen.


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung wär ja eher spezielle Munition... Slugs oder solche zum Türen aufsprengen. Würd das echt gern wissen.



Glaube sowas musste echt nen Experten fragen....


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Ok Razyl, dass hätt ich net gedacht wenn das stimmt



Es stimmt 

Aber das mit den vier Löchern weiß ich auch nicht. Frag doch mal FPSrussia


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Der Musik entsprechend absolut gut! Würde mich jetzt auch gerne betrinken, aber muss ja morgen zurück in den Dienst.
> Und bei dir? Der Herpes schon weg?



Mir geht es super. Welche Herpes?


----------



## Ykon (8. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Mir geht es super. Welche Herpes?



Ach, das ist schon okay, über dienen Herpes müssen wir ja nicht hier reden. :>


----------



## Olliruh (8. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Welche Herpes?



Jetzt beginnt die Sache interessant zu werden


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ach, das ist schon okay, über dienen Herpes müssen wir ja nicht hier reden. :>



Ich höre Dubstep. Ich bin immun gegen jegliche Krankheiten.


----------



## Ykon (8. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich höre Dubstep. Ich bin immun gegen jegliche Krankheiten.



Aber Modestep Radio ist vorbei! 
Das erklärt wohl gerade meinen Drang zur Selbstverletzung


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Aber Modestep Radio ist vorbei!
> Das erklärt wohl gerade meinen Drang zur Selbstverletzung



Ich höre einfach weiter etwas, das mit "S" anfängt und mit "ex" aufhört.


----------



## Ykon (8. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich höre einfach weiter etwas, das mit "S" anfängt und mit "ex" aufhört.



Skrillex würde jetzt auch gut tun, stimmt! :>
Jedenfalls besser, als mir weiterhin die Gabel in den Arm zu jagen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Mai 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Skrillex würde jetzt auch gut tun, stimmt! :>
> Jedenfalls besser, als mir weiterhin die Gabel in den Arm zu jagen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (8. Mai 2011)

I turtle slap the shit outta you!


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Skrillex würde jetzt auch gut tun, stimmt! :>
> Jedenfalls besser, als mir weiterhin die Gabel in den Arm zu jagen.



Öh ja. Skrillex tut gut.


----------



## Ykon (8. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Öh ja. Skrillex tut gut.



Ich fühle bei deinen Antworten keine Liebe mehr.


----------



## Skatero (8. Mai 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich fühle bei deinen Antworten keine Liebe mehr.



Ich bin gerade beschäftigt.


----------



## Ykon (8. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade beschäftigt.



://

http://www.51tv.de/

^angucken! Unterhaltungsfaktor ist absolut hoch!


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> ://
> 
> http://www.51tv.de/
> 
> ^angucken! Unterhaltungsfaktor ist absolut hoch!



Dumm TV oder was ist das für ein Müll? ^^


----------



## Ykon (8. Mai 2011)

"Playboy51" sitzt besoffen vor der Webcam und redet den größten Mist - absolut genial!


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> "Playboy51" sitzt besoffen vor der Webcam und redet den größten Mist - absolut genial!



Der Typ ist echt der Gammel der Nation


----------



## Ykon (8. Mai 2011)

Aber so was von, besser als Unterschichtenfernsehen von RTL und Pro7


----------



## Grushdak (8. Mai 2011)

Sowas schaust Du Dir zur Unterhaltung an?
Da hat ja mein Schnarchen und Sonstiges unter der *** mehr Unterhaltungsniveau. 

Playboy 51 ist doch erst durch RTL berühmt geworden.
Das war wohl eben 'n Eigentor für Dich. 

gn8


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sowas schaust Du Dir zur Unterhaltung an?
> Da hat ja mein Schnarchen und Sonstiges unter der *** mehr Unterhaltungsniveau.
> 
> Playboy 51 ist doch erst durch RTL berühmt geworden.
> ...



Micha spielt doch gar kein Fußball!


----------



## Ykon (9. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sowas schaust Du Dir zur Unterhaltung an?
> Da hat ja mein Schnarchen und Sonstiges unter der *** mehr Unterhaltungsniveau.
> 
> Playboy 51 ist doch erst durch RTL berühmt geworden.
> ...



Hoi hoi hoi, jemand in Flamelaune.

Wenn man weiß, womit man sich auseinandersetzt, kann man ALLES zur Unterhaltung benutzen.
Weiterhin ist die Aussage, dass wenn etwas besseres Unterschichtenfernsehen sei, als etwas anderes, nicht so zu verstehen ist, dass es besseres Fernsehen im Allgemeinen sei. 
Ein besserer Scheißhaufen ist ja auch nichts Gutes, falls diese Erklärung deinem Uhrwerk mehr zusagt.


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2011)

Frei nach dem Motto: Wenn schon verblöden lassen, dann richtig!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Mai 2011)

Abend und ein ganz großes W T F ?!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HDAXHM5LBRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Mai 2011)

Mal wieder nix los hier.


----------



## llcool13 (9. Mai 2011)

Guten abend zusammen. 

Bis 21.00 Uhr zu arbeiten ist echt Mist -.-



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend und ein ganz großes W T F ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solche Filme wurden wärend des 2. Weltkrieges des öfteren gemacht. Grade Disney ist da vorne weg gegangen. Habe da mal was bei Spiegel TV oder so gesehen.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Mai 2011)

Sagt mal, zieht Steam eigentlich auch Traffic, wenn man im Single-Player spielt (New Vegas zb.) ?


----------



## Grushdak (9. Mai 2011)

Sorry, damit kenne ich mich nun gar nicht aus. .......


----------



## llcool13 (9. Mai 2011)

Hab ich leider auch keine Ahnung von.


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sagt mal, zieht Steam eigentlich auch Traffic, wenn man im Single-Player spielt (New Vegas zb.) ?



Bin ziemlich sicher das nicht.
Es sei denn es werden Updates gezogen o.ä.


----------



## llcool13 (9. Mai 2011)

Da ich müde bin, es im TV nichts anständiges gibt und hier auch nichts los ist gehe ich mal schlafen...GN8


----------



## Grushdak (9. Mai 2011)

gn8

*ps.* Danke Razyl für Dein mal geposteten Desktophintergrund (Weltraum).


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2011)

Tote Hose hier heute


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Mai 2011)

erzähl doch nich


----------



## zoizz (9. Mai 2011)

herrlich


----------



## Edou (10. Mai 2011)

Moin. \o/


----------



## Sabito (10. Mai 2011)

moin


----------



## Alux (10. Mai 2011)

nabend, keiner da?


----------



## llcool13 (10. Mai 2011)

Doch, ich . War grade mit Frau, Tochter und Schwiegermutter im Santa Fe in Kiel. Echt der beste Mexikaner bei dem ich je war. Also wenn ihr in Kiel wohnt kann ich das nur empfehlen.


----------



## Alux (10. Mai 2011)

hm.. Kiel.. Norddeutschland?.. Lieg ich da richtig?


----------



## Manaori (10. Mai 2011)

Jap, ist es  NÖrdlich von Hamburg, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Schööööne Stadt.

Und guten Abend!


----------



## Alux (10. Mai 2011)

Jaah richtig!! *Keks nim*


----------



## llcool13 (10. Mai 2011)

Ist die Landeshauptstadt von Schleswig Holstein. An der Ostsee.


----------



## H2OTest (10. Mai 2011)

nähe K/Californien


----------



## llcool13 (10. Mai 2011)

Richtig . Ihr kennt euch ja aus hier oben. Bonanza gibts übrigens auch.


----------



## Manaori (10. Mai 2011)

Eine der wenigen Ecken Deutschlands die ich kenne, wiel da oben mal ein Gildentreff war


----------



## Alux (10. Mai 2011)

Hm irgendwie scheiße, die letzten Abende war nix los, also Stadt gehen oder so..  da überleg ich schon wieder mit WoW anzufangen... -.-

Naja bin mal weg, noch ein bisschen lernen


----------



## llcool13 (10. Mai 2011)

Du musst ja verzweifelt sein xD


----------



## Manaori (10. Mai 2011)

Das klingt ja fast, als hättet ihr n Problem mit WoW zocken  Wobei ich abends auch meistens besseres zu tun hab.


----------



## llcool13 (10. Mai 2011)

Ich hab da kein Problem mit. Habs ja selbst mal gespielt . Aber würde es halt nie wieder tun. HdRo gefällt mir besser


----------



## Petersburg (10. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Hm irgendwie scheiße, die letzten Abende war nix los, also Stadt gehen oder so.. da überleg ich schon wieder mit WoW anzufangen... -.-
> 
> Naja bin mal weg, noch ein bisschen lernen



Ich habe mir erst letztens wieder eine Wow Gamecard gekauft, vielleicht 2 Wochen gespielt und wieder keine lust~


----------



## Manaori (10. Mai 2011)

Solang du kewiner von denen bist, die als Ex-Wowler alle im WoW forum flamed, dass WoW so scheiße ist...


----------



## llcool13 (10. Mai 2011)

Würde ich nie machen . Nene...jedem das seine.


----------



## Manaori (10. Mai 2011)

Und schon bist du mir sympathisch. <3


----------



## Reflox (10. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Solang du kewiner von denen bist, die als Ex-Wowler alle im WoW forum flamed, dass WoW so scheiße ist...



Würd ich nie. 

WoW ist toll, aber irendwann vergeht einfach die Lust zum Spielen. Das liegt nicht daran dass WoW scheisse sein soll...

Abend übrigens!^^


----------



## Manaori (10. Mai 2011)

Abend, und noch einer, der mior sympathisch wird!


----------



## llcool13 (10. Mai 2011)

*Rot werd* :-)


----------



## Reflox (10. Mai 2011)

Weiss jemand, wie man Steam dazu zwingen kann, nicht alles auf (C zu installieren sondern auf (E ?^^


----------



## Manaori (10. Mai 2011)

Sagen wir so... Techniktips von mir, die über "als Administrator ausführen" hinausgehen, werden deinen PC mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zerstören 

Och, nicht verlegen werden :O


----------



## llcool13 (10. Mai 2011)

Ne, passt schon. Bin ja schon ein großer Junge xD


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2011)

Abend Mädels


----------



## Manaori (10. Mai 2011)

Dann ist ja gut xD nicht, dass ich hier noch jemanden verlegen mache.

Edit: Abend, der Herr!


----------



## Reflox (10. Mai 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Ne, passt schon. Bin ja schon ein großer Junge xD







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yNRwv5H22fY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jaja du grosser Junge 

@Manaori

Macht nichts, der ist eh schon halbtot^^


----------



## llcool13 (10. Mai 2011)

Nabönd. Bin dann auch mal wieder raus für heute. Hab morgen `nen Haufen Arbeit vor mir -.- gn8

Edit: Jaja, die Jungspunde hier


----------



## Manaori (10. Mai 2011)

Gute Nacht.  

und... na dann... würd ich ihn einfach ganz dezent zum Fenster hinaus befördern.


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2011)

Gute Nacht LLcool


----------



## Manaori (10. Mai 2011)

Hm.. so still hier heute. Dabei ist es noch gar nicht so spät


----------



## Raffzahl (10. Mai 2011)

Hmm... irgentwie ist echt nichts los hier.


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2011)

Jo gestern war hier auch schon tote Hose... muss daran liegen dass es mitten in der Woche ist.


----------



## Manaori (10. Mai 2011)

Ja .___. da wünscht man sich ja fast die sinnlose Musikdiskussion wieder... oder soll ich eine Raucherdiskussion lostreten?


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Mai 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, wie man Steam dazu zwingen kann, nicht alles auf (C zu installieren sondern auf (E ?^^




Hättest Steam auf (E installieren müssen^^


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Mai 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hättest Steam auf (E installieren müssen^^



Lässt sich bestimmt in der Registry ändern google hilft dir da bestimmt weiter.


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ja .___. da wünscht man sich ja fast die sinnlose Musikdiskussion wieder... oder soll ich eine Raucherdiskussion lostreten?



Klar, hau rein


----------



## tonygt (10. Mai 2011)

Wir brauchen mehr Studenten im Buffed forum, dann ists egal ob Wochende ist oder nicht an sich macht man an jedem Tag das selbe, bissel was für die Uni und 80% des Tages vergnügen


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

Ich hab noch ein paar lustige Smilies hier rumfliegen, die verteil ich mal





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2011)

Raucherdiskussion?
Ich komme gleich wieder - gehe nur mal eben Eine rauchen. 

Guten Abend.

Was haltet Ihr davon, das Microsoft aktuell Skype für über 80 Mio aufgekauft hat -
und es irgendwann (evtl. schon bald) passieren kann, daß das Telefonieren darüber nicht mehr "kostenlos" sein könnte?


----------



## tonygt (10. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein paar lustige Smilies hier rumfliegen, die verteil ich mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmmh kay


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2011)

oh wie nett ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (10. Mai 2011)

Raucherdiskussion... ich hab keine kippen mehr,hilfe? xD


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Raucherdiskussion... ich hab keine kippen mehr,hilfe? xD



Gewöhns dir ab!


----------



## Raffzahl (10. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon, das Microsoft aktuell Skype für über 80 Mio aufgekauft hat -
> und es irgendwann (evtl. schon bald) passieren kann, daß das Telefonieren darüber nicht mehr "kostenlos" sein könnte?



Ich fänds nicht so schön, wenn das Telefonieren nicht mehr kostenlos wär. Aber warum hat Microsoft Skype gekauft?


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2011)

Ich muss mich sehr korrigieren.
Skype wurde nicht für 80 Mio gekauft - oh nein - sogar für 8,5 Mrd Dollar. oo

Mehr Infos dazu -> *hier* 

Sie scheinen das große Geld zu widdern, zudem Google und Apple "die Stirn bieten" wollen.


----------



## tonygt (10. Mai 2011)

Wenn das Telefonieren mit Skype etwas Kosten würde, würde es niemand mehr benutzen.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich denke Skypes Zeiten waren eh gezählt -
hat es zuletzt nur noch rote Zahlen schreiben müssen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Mai 2011)

Ja
is auch n logischer Schritt...
sie können nich soviele Leute GPS tracken wie Android ( Google ) oder Apple, also müssen sie halt jetzt den großen lauschangriff starten  ;D

außerdem brauchste dann bst. nen Windows Live Gold account zum mehr als 5 min skypen ^^

man kennts ja net anners


----------



## tonygt (10. Mai 2011)

Dann nutzen halt alle auf einmal wieder Ts für Massengespräche und eine Telefon für einzel Gespräche.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2011)

So, bin denn mal Schlafen ...

gn8 Euch noch


----------



## tonygt (10. Mai 2011)

n8 ich schließe mich an, noch eben eine Folge Soul Eater gucken und dann gehts auch ins Bett.


----------



## Manaori (10. Mai 2011)

Schließe mich auch an, iwi mag heute nix so richtig ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2011)

first


----------



## Olliruh (11. Mai 2011)

second


----------



## Alux (11. Mai 2011)

third


----------



## Reflox (11. Mai 2011)

Red Dead Redemption kommt im August vielleicht für PC. 

YAAAAAAAAAAAY! \o/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P8oVzWi8dKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bepiss mich vor Freude.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2011)

Hab mir folgende Poster bestellt:

http://www.allposters.de/gallery.asp?startat=/getposter.asp&APNum=5072101&CID=349A14147070404BAE23D215A03424AA&PPID=1&Search=poster&f=t&FindID=0&P=1&PP=18&sortby=PD&c=c&page=1
http://www.allposters.de/gallery.asp?startat=/getposter.asp&APNum=1729146&CID=349A14147070404BAE23D215A03424AA&PPID=1&Search=poster&f=t&FindID=0&P=1&PP=18&sortby=PD&c=c&page=1
http://www.allposters.de/gallery.asp?startat=/getposter.asp&APNum=2103405&CID=349A14147070404BAE23D215A03424AA&PPID=1&Search=poster&f=t&FindID=0&P=1&PP=18&sortby=PD&c=c&page=1
http://www.allposters.de/gallery.asp?startat=/getposter.asp&APNum=5127461&CID=349A14147070404BAE23D215A03424AA&PPID=1&Search=poster&f=t&FindID=0&P=1&PP=18&sortby=PD&c=c&page=1
http://www.allposters.de/gallery.asp?startat=/getposter.asp&APNum=7569159&CID=349A14147070404BAE23D215A03424AA&PPID=1&Search=await%20the%20nigth&f=t&FindID=0&P=1&PP=2&sortby=PD&c=c&page=1

Und? Guter Geschmack - schlechter Geschmack?


----------



## Alux (11. Mai 2011)

sehen spitze aus, wie viel kostet 1 mit Porto?


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2011)

Versand kostet fix und zwar um die 6 Euro, daher lieber einen ganzen Batzen bestellen.

Preise sind recht unterschiedlich, manche nur 5 Euro, durchschnittlich wohl so 7 und manche 16 - davon hab ich aber keins.


----------



## gradof (11. Mai 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Red Dead Redemption kommt im August vielleicht für PC.
> 
> YAAAAAAAAAAAY! \o/
> 
> ...



Hmm nur war das ein Aprilscherz von Rockstar ^^.
http://www.spieleradar.de/news/red-dead-redemption/0_19880_16326/geruechte-um-pc-version-nur-ein-schlechter-aprilscherz.html


----------



## H2OTest (11. Mai 2011)

das erste ist n bissl nerdy


----------



## Alux (11. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Versand kostet fix und zwar um die 6 Euro, daher lieber einen ganzen Batzen bestellen.
> 
> Preise sind recht unterschiedlich, manche nur 5 Euro, durchschnittlich wohl so 7 und manche 16 - davon hab ich aber keins.



cool ich glaub da werd ich mir auch ein paar bestellen^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das erste ist n bissl nerdy



Bisschen Helligkeit muss ja auch ins Zimmer. Naja, das häng ich ins Bad und das Death Valley übers Bett. ^^


----------



## Alux (11. Mai 2011)

Gibt ja ne Menge Poster, da kann ich mein Schlafzimmer optisch wieder ein wenig aufwerten^^


----------



## Thoor (11. Mai 2011)

Randale in Vienna!


----------



## Alux (11. Mai 2011)

Wat?


----------



## H2OTest (11. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine beiden


----------



## Thoor (11. Mai 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was das D: das ist mein lieblingsauto Q_Q


----------



## H2OTest (11. Mai 2011)

hit!


----------



## Thoor (11. Mai 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hit!



DVD? Buch? CD? Taschentuch?


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> DVD? Buch? CD? Taschentuch?



Scroll mal ein paar Posts höher...


----------



## Yodaku (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo....
langeweile und so  
was geht?


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das geilste Poster in meinem Zimmer


----------



## Yodaku (11. Mai 2011)

ich seh nichts


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mh, wenns jetzt nicht geht, keine Ahnung. Ist ein Pulp Fiction Poster.


----------



## Dweencore (11. Mai 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Dominau (11. Mai 2011)

Geht nicht bei mir, Lachi kann nix!


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Mai 2011)

Man könnte ja auch intelligent sein und einfach die URL des Bilds kopieren und es in einem neuen Tab öffnen, Max ;>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Mai 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch intelligent sein und einfach die URL des Bilds kopieren und es in einem neuen Tab öffnen, Max ;>



Du lügst, das geht nicht. WARUM LÜGST DU??!?!


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Abend


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Thoor (11. Mai 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I86cCYTKmlY[/youtube]

Dieses Lied *-*

kennt wer noch ähnliche Lieder? Vorallem in Spanisch / Mexikanisch / Brasilianisch? D:


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2011)

Bin mal was zocken, ist ja wiedermal wenig los hier. =(


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Jo die letzten Tage ist im NS tote Hose, ich schau aber ab und zu noch rein. ^^


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2011)

Ja, wir haben keine guten Diskussionsthemen mehr


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Ok schlag doch einfach jemand was vor... ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Mai 2011)

Soll ich nen böses Bild posten? Ehehe.


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Soll ich nen böses Bild posten? Ehehe.



Worüber sich der Rest der User dann echauffiert?


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2011)

Immer! =D


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Mai 2011)

Jenau, ihr solltet das gleich sagen denn ich geh jetzt duschen - hätte da einige Ideen *hust
Btw Fight Club auf Kabel 1, gerade angefangen


----------



## Olliruh (11. Mai 2011)

Freibier !!! \o/


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Jenau, ihr solltet das gleich sagen denn ich geh jetzt duschen - hätte da einige Ideen *hust
> Btw Fight Club auf Kabel 1, gerade angefangen



Ja dann poste mal irgendwas. Wir warten!


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2011)

Und seien es nur Beschreibungen der Dinge, die du in der Dusche gemacht hast! >D (... es ist nach 22 Uhr... die Kinder sind im Bett.. und so. >:> XD)


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Mai 2011)

Tut mir leid Leute, minderjährige anwesend!


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2011)

... Verdammt!


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Leute, minderjährige anwesend!



Spassbremse!


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Mai 2011)

Whatever, ich zieh mal los, viel Spaß euch noch!


----------



## Manaori (11. Mai 2011)

Der Minderjährige ist weg, her mit den versauten Geschichten  

Gute Nacht dir!


----------



## Petersburg (11. Mai 2011)

Miau~?


----------



## Petersburg (12. Mai 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Miau~?



Und alle schwiegen still~


----------



## Alux (12. Mai 2011)

Ja moin


----------



## Raffzahl (12. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend!


----------



## llcool13 (12. Mai 2011)

Nabend zusammen.


----------



## Sabito (12. Mai 2011)

Einen Guten Abend an alle.
Ich setze glaube noch auf die Liste meiner Lieblingsmusik, als Genre, Symphonic Metal.^^


----------



## Ykon (12. Mai 2011)

Was geht ab Slimes!


----------



## Dweencore (12. Mai 2011)

servus leute 

&#8364;: Hier ist auch nicht mehr viel los, was ?


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2011)

Abend


----------



## Dweencore (12. Mai 2011)

Geilste Scrubs Szene ever xD
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-jEUaFvLQ_Y[/youtube]

Was geht bei euch so ?


----------



## Konov (13. Mai 2011)

Zieh mir grad ein paar Folgen von Dr. Psycho auf DVD rein.

Naja soviele warens ja nicht, 2 Staffeln und 12 Folgen glaube ich sind es.
Aber eine der besten Serien ever... besser als diese ganzen US-Serien.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xw-m4jEY-Ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Man ich bin einfach wütend 
Moin schwärmer


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Man ich bin einfach wütend
> Moin schwärmer






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nabend


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab berechtigung dazu!
-Wowaccount gehackt
-Nurnoch 1 Bier da
-Tabak geht alle
-Laptop wird lahm
-finde keinen schönen Wallpaper


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab berechtigung dazu!
> -Wowaccount gehackt
> -Nurnoch 1 Bier da
> -Tabak geht alle
> ...



-haha
-wayne?
-wayne#2?
-versteh ich, hast mein beileid 
-google oder selber basteln.

nuffsaid


----------



## Dominau (13. Mai 2011)

Und sowas macht dich sauer? Gibt für alles ne Lösung..


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Und sowas macht dich sauer? Gibt für alles ne Lösung..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ok der war fies ;(


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> -haha
> -wayne?
> -wayne#2?
> -versteh ich, hast mein beileid
> ...



bin grad auf 4walled am suchen die ganze Zeit.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich scheiss mal auf Konsequenzen:
Du Arschloch^^


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich scheiss mal auf Konsequenzen:
> Du Arschloch^^



Hab ich verdient...


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hab ich verdient...



Ich wäre vorsichtig mit sowas ^^ Aber buffies haben sich ja alle Lieb 
Was macht ihr heute abend noch?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2011)

Klar ist Thoor ein Arsch. 
Mein aufrichtiges Beileid zum Bier und Tabakmangel


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Klar ist Thoor ein Arsch.
> Mein aufrichtiges Beileid zum Bier und Tabakmangel


Dankeschön^^
Ich werd einfach bei meiner ma arbeiten solang ich ein arbeitsloser schüler bin


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Klar ist Thoor ein Arsch.
> Mein aufrichtiges Beileid zum Bier und Tabakmangel



ABER der Thoor Kuschelhumpen  Und die Decke... ich dachte das wär was besonderes


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> ABER der Thoor Kuschelhumpen  Und die Decke... ich dachte das wär was besonderes



NICHTS ist etwas besonderesin dieser Welt. Alles nur schrecken durch Mord, Quälerei und Kapitalismus *bier schlürf*


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2011)

juten abend


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> juten abend



'abend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2011)

Was erwartest du, du lachst über einen Menschen mit Biermangel, sowas kann ich einfach nicht gutheißen...


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Was erwartest du, du lachst über einen Menschen mit Biermangel, sowas kann ich einfach nicht gutheißen...





aber ich hab mich nicht über dich lustig gemacht

DAS ist entscheidend!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2011)

Püh, dann meld mich doch.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Püh, dann meld mich doch.



Wieso sollte er dich melden? *verwirrt*


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2011)




----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2011)

Weil ich dir zugestimmt habe, das er ein Arsch ist, somit habe ich Thoor auch als Arsch bezeichnet. 

Aber vllt verzeih ich dir nochmal Thoorhasi. &#9829;


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Weil ich dir zugestimmt habe, das er ein Arsch ist, somit habe ich Thoor auch als Arsch bezeichnet.
> 
> Aber vllt verzeih ich dir nochmal Thoorhasi. &#9829;



Diese ganze blöde pinke Liebe hier bringt mich noch um 
Ich find das echt albern, wieso braucht mein Mp3 solange um 2,500 Bilder zu löschen? *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Diese ganze blöde pinke Liebe hier bringt mich noch um



/sign


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2011)

Lasst mich meinen Thoor lieben wie ich will. :<


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Lasst mich meinen Thoor lieben wie ich will. :<



Bist du homosexuell?


----------



## zoizz (13. Mai 2011)

Ist es ein ungutes Zeichen, wenn die Verhandlung über eine Gehaltserhöhung auf Montag verschoben wurde? Bzw unterbrochen und auf Montag vertagt? ..... irgendwie glaube ich: ja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Lasst mich meinen Thoor lieben wie ich will. :<



Hart und innig! (Mit Bier!)

@Sahnebut (achtung Wortspiel!): Kennst du platonische Liebe? D:


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hart und innig! (Mit Bier!)
> 
> @Sahnebut (achtung Wortspiel!): Kennst du platonische Liebe? D:


Pff, Platon wahr noch nie mein Freund.
Schmier dir deine Butter sonst wo hin!


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2011)

Isch krichsch Ängst hier!


----------



## Grushdak (13. Mai 2011)

nabend ...

keine Ahnung ... (auf die Frage zur Gehaltserhöhung bezogen)

andere Frage: 
Wozu dient eigentlich der schnellste Rechner der Welt ?
Das sind ja Dimensionen, da komme ich grad gar nicht mehr mit.^^


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Pff, Platon wahr noch nie mein Freund.
> Schmier dir deine Butter sonst wo hin!



Ich weiss immerhin wo ich sie holen gehe....


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> andere Frage:
> Wozu dient eigentlich der schnellste Rechner der Welt ?
> Das sind ja Dimensionen, da komme ich grad gar nicht mehr mit.^^



ka was für Werte hat das Teil denn?


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich weiss immerhin wo ich sie holen gehe....



Ich sag nur soviel:
Mein Gehirn stellt sich gerade vor, wie du Humpel "anzapfst" und es ist KEIN schönes Bild!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2011)

"Gefällt mir"


----------



## zoizz (13. Mai 2011)

*Kopfkino* 	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2011)

Leude dat hier ischt ein seriöses Forum also bidde ausch in den Freds seriös bleiben.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2011)

Ich bin immer seriös!


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> "Gefällt mir"



Morgen um 19.00 bei dir? Ich bring den Zapfhahn und den Becher mit.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich bin immer seriös!



dito


----------



## Grushdak (13. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ka was für Werte hat das Teil denn?


Tianhe 1A

Rechenleistung 2.56 Petaflops (maximal 4.669 Petaflops)
7.168 Nvidia-M2050-GPUs mit je 448 Prozessorkernen
14.336 Intel-Xeon-CPUs mit je sechs Prozessorkernen
Betriebssystem ist eine speziell angefertigte Linux-Distribution

-> Infos

ps. Mega->Giga->Tera->Peta

Kam eben durch die Sendung "Wer wir Millionär" darauf, wo es eine Frage dazu gab.


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> dito



Willste auch was abhaben?


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Tianhe 1A
> 
> Rechenleistung 2.56 Petaflops (maximal 4.669 Petaflops)
> 7.168 Nvidia-M2050-GPUs mit je 448 Prozessorkernen
> ...



Das ist so Krank das ich gerade kurzzeitig davon Kopfschmerzen bekommen habe.


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Tianhe 1A
> 
> Rechenleistung 2.56 Petaflops (maximal 4.669 Petaflops)
> 7.168 Nvidia-M2050-GPUs mit je 448 Prozessorkernen
> ...



hm.. vielleicht regelt der die Firewall des Pentagons?


----------



## Grushdak (13. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das ist so Krank das ich gerade kurzzeitig davon Kopfschmerzen bekommen habe.


Die habe ich auch, da ich mich gerade zusätzlich frage, was China damit vorhat ...


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> hm.. vielleicht regelt der die Firewall des Pentagons?



Wir wissen alle, das kein Pc das Pentagon jemals vor Angriffen schützen könnte.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Die habe ich auch, da ich mich gerade zusätzlich frage, was China damit vorhat ...



Vielleicht hat der Computer Psykräfte um alle zu kontrollieren?


----------



## Grushdak (13. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> hm.. vielleicht regelt der die Firewall des Pentagons?


Das Ding steht in China.
Also wird es wohl eher nicht wirklich das Pentagon schützen. 

Wobei Deine Aussage nicht falsch ist.
Ein Hack regelt auch das Pentagon - wenn auch auf nicht gewünschter Weise des Pentagons.


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das Ding steht in China.
> Also wird es wohl eher nicht wirklich das Pentagon schützen.



aso dachte der is schon Exporttauglich xD


----------



## Grushdak (13. Mai 2011)




----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Oh Gott, Razyl ist da. Bin Kurz weg, Anti-Razyl-Rüstung anziehen


----------



## Petersburg (13. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oh Gott, Razyl ist da. Bin Kurz weg, Anti-Razyl-Rüstung anziehen



Wer ist Razyl?


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2011)

gute frage


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> gute frage



Immer diese Newfags^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2011)

Jo, kaum Posts aufm Konto und hier im NS rumtrollen


----------



## Petersburg (13. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Immer diese Newfags^^



&#9650;
&#9650;&#9650;

hihi ~


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2011)

Hey can't Triforce!!!!111elf

  &#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hey can't Triforce!!!!111elf
> 
> &#9650;
> &#9650; &#9650;



EPIC

wobei.. als Zitat ist es auch wieder hin


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2011)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer wohnt in ner Ananas ganz tief im Meer?


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2011)

Spongebob Schwammkopf!!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2011)

Dank BP keiner mehr.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Dank BP keiner mehr.


Richtige Antwort. 500 Euro


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Spongebob Schwammkopf!!



Korrekt! Und der Preis ist...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Korrekt! Und der Preis ist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JAAA EPIC LOOT


----------



## Arosk (13. Mai 2011)

mir ist soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo (10 min pause) langweilig


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> mir ist soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo (10 min pause) langweilig



Mach irgendwas. 
Hier ne Liste:
-Kokaindoku ducken: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wBcIoBqs3GE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-Zocken
-Musik hören
-Das was 90% der Männer vermehrt in der Pubertät machen
-ka


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> mir ist soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo (10 min pause) langweilig



/sign

EDIT Deine Sig verursacht Augenkrebs.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Korrekt! Und der Preis ist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SCHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAF


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> SCHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAF



Humpel bekommt's, weil Alux gefailt hat :>


----------



## tonygt (13. Mai 2011)

Abend 

boa geht die eine Signatur auf den Sack richtig Hypnotisierend


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> boa geht die eine Signatur auf den Sack richtig Hypnotisierend



Ich versuch die ganze Zeit das Flugzeug zu verfolgen. Doch dann gehts wieder zurück


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kokaindoku ducken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr interessante Doku


----------



## Arosk (13. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> EDIT Deine Sig verursacht Augenkrebs.



Du darfst sie auch nicht anschauen!


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Mai 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Du darfst sie auch nicht anschauen!



Wird da nicht die Natur einer Sig ad absurdum geführt?


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Arosk, wenn ich dich irgendwann auf der Strasse treffe, mach ichs wie in Clockwerk Orange nur das du deine Siggi angucken musst


----------



## Dominau (13. Mai 2011)

Buddah! Nicht versuchen einzusteigen. Sonst geht dein Monitor putt :>


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Buddah! Nicht versuchen einzusteigen. Sonst geht dein Monitor putt :>



Mein schöner neuer Monitor*schnief*


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2011)

Hiermit bringe ich den Vorschlag für einen neune Namen, für seanbuddha ein:

Sahneboy


----------



## Dominau (13. Mai 2011)

Streichzarte Butter - getränkt in Bier.


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Du darfst sie auch nicht anschauen!



Da fehlen aber noch 2 Hochhäuser

So, der war jetzt ECHT BITTERBÖS >


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Hiermit bringe ich den Vorschlag für einen neune Namen, für seanbuddha ein:
> 
> Sahneboy



Wenn dannbitte: 
Sojasahnerboy
Obwohl...von Sojasahne wird mir immer Kotzübel>.< das einzige sojaprodukt das ich nicht vertrag 
Wie wärs mit:
Sahnebutter
Verfechter der geschlagenen Molkereiprodukte


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wenn dannbitte:
> Sojasahnerboy
> Obwohl...von Sojasahne wird mir immer Kotzübel>.< das einzige sojaprodukt das ich nicht vertrag
> Wie wärs mit:
> ...



Du bist und bleibst Sahnebut.


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit:
> Sahnebutter
> Verfechter der geschlagenen Molkereiprodukte



jo kann man verhandeln drüber^^

wünsch euch ne gute Nacht ich schau mal Pulp Fiction weiter... beim Schreibtisch sitzen und den Kopf immer um 100° drehen tut auf Dauer weh... grrml mussn laptop kaufen

naja jute Nacht


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> jo kann man verhandeln drüber^^
> 
> wünsch euch ne gute Nacht ich schau mal Pulp Fiction weiter... beim Schreibtisch sitzen und den Kopf immer um 100° drehen tut auf Dauer weh... grrml mussn laptop kaufen
> 
> naja jute Nacht



Kannst meinen Haben in 8 Monaten wennde willst. ^^ Aber nicht meiner wunderschönen daten klauen^^ Meine Festplatte ist und bleibt privat! Niemand darf den Inhalt sehen


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kannst meinen Haben in 8 Monaten wennde willst. ^^ Aber nicht meiner wunderschönen daten klauen^^ Meine Festplatte ist und bleibt privat! Niemand darf den Inhalt sehen



Pedobear detected?


----------



## Arosk (13. Mai 2011)

Hochhaus geht nicht :< Zu groß ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Pedobear detected?



Nein, ich sinke nicht auf ein Verbrecherisches, unmoralisches Niveau. Shame on you das du sowas denkst


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein, ich sinke nicht auf ein Verbrecherisches, unmoralisches Niveau. Shame on you das du sowas denkst



Wenn du denkst das du denkst irrst du dich, denn das denken der Gedanken ist ein gedankenloses Denken.


----------



## Arosk (13. Mai 2011)

aufmerksamkeit bitte


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> aufmerksamkeit bitte



Attention Whore?


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> aufmerksamkeit bitte



500 Euro für 10 Minuten.


----------



## Arosk (13. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Attention Whore?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (13. Mai 2011)

jaja


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2011)

Holt den Defibrillator!
*Thread wiederbeleb*
ALLE WEG!
BAM!


----------



## Petersburg (13. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Holt den Defibrillator!
> *Thread wiederbeleb*
> ALLE WEG!
> BAM!



Also.. ich bin noch da ~


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Mai 2011)

bin schlafen, gute nacht


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2011)

Grad die schönste Frau gesehen, die ich mir vorstellen kann.

Leider war sie in männlicher Begleitung (sie haben sich aber nicht so verhalten als wären sie ein Paar), und ich hatte keinen Mumm sie anzusprechen. Ich möchte sterben!


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2011)

Kewl, hatte ich auch schon oft  Aber jetzt pennen.


----------



## Edou (14. Mai 2011)

Moin.


----------



## Sabito (14. Mai 2011)

Moin.
Ich muss noch 8std durchhalten, Morgens um 10uhr aufstehen ist mir zu früh, also mache ich die Nacht durch. xD


----------



## Edou (14. Mai 2011)

Steh einfach nicht um 10:00Uhr auf.


----------



## Sabito (14. Mai 2011)

Muss ich, mein Bro hat morgen Konfirmation und da müssen wir früh in der Kirche sein -.-

Edit: Meine Heute.^^


----------



## Edou (14. Mai 2011)

Waere etwas Schlaf dann nicht besser? Oder willst du dich in der Kirche bzw. der Feier qualvoll Wachhalten?


----------



## Sabito (14. Mai 2011)

Ich schlafe komischerweise nur bis 6uhr morgens ein, wenn ich länger wachbleibe als 6uhr ist alles ok. Habe ja was zu tun Musik hören und meinem Skypechattpartner mit selbstgesprächen voll bomben, ich glaube die ist vorm laufendem PC eingepennt. Oo

Edit: Hätte ich einen vernünftigen Pc hier und nicht nur dieses Netbook würde ich Online Ego-Shooter zocken. -.-


----------



## Edou (14. Mai 2011)

Aha, naja ich geh mal wieder Schlafen.


----------



## Sabito (14. Mai 2011)

Tu, was du nicht lassen kannst.^^ Gute Nacht.

Edit: Es ist 5:07Uhr, ich immernoch wach (bin zwar ein paar mal für 15Sek eingepennt aber egal^^) und solangsam geht die Postzeit für dne Thread zu ende.^^


----------



## llcool13 (14. Mai 2011)

Nabönd...Gibt es hier noch mehr ESC Verweigerer so wie meinereiner einer ist? :


----------



## Sabito (14. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte heute eig die zweite nach durchmachen, aber etwas mer als angetrunken, abe ich da wenig ausichtne und ich habe mitmeiner mutter um 5€ gewettet -.-


----------



## Reflox (14. Mai 2011)

Abend


----------



## iShock (14. Mai 2011)

ESC Verweigerer ? 

<--- Anwesend



ist doch jedes jahr das selbe :S


----------



## Sabito (14. Mai 2011)

ich düürfte gersde bemerken, dass mein bro noch betrukener ist als icb, fälllt fas durch meine tür und fragt mich echt wie lange nich desendung läuft die ich sehe und runter rennt um wieter zu trinken Oo

Eidt: ich glube ich gehe auch wieder urnter, hab ehunger


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2011)

NASTROVJE

Edit: Guten Abend


----------



## Noxiel (14. Mai 2011)

'SCHLAND!


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 'SCHLAND!



Hallo Onkel Nox!!!!


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 'SCHLAND!



Welche Startnummer hat die Lena denn? Will mal hören wie ihr Lied so is.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Mai 2011)

Servus.

Kann aber nicht viel schreiben, muß ESC schauen. *Fähnchen schwenk*




Deutschland ist auf Platz 16.


----------



## Soladra (14. Mai 2011)

huhu?


----------



## Yodaku (14. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend ihr Freaks


----------



## Soladra (14. Mai 2011)

Könnt ihr lesen was ich schreibe?


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Deutschland ist auf Platz 16.



okay also erst irgendwann später, dange^^


----------



## Yodaku (14. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Könnt ihr lesen was ich schreibe?



ja ^^


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Könnt ihr lesen was ich schreibe?



Joo das schaffen wir!


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (14. Mai 2011)

Hi
Mal schauen was die Lena macht an diesem Schwarz-Gelben Wochende denk den Titel zuverteidigen wird sie net schaffen aber unter die ersten 10 wird sie kommen.

DEUTSCHER MEISTER 2011 BORUSSIA DORTMUND


----------



## Sabito (14. Mai 2011)

mwein bro un ich haben nu wiklich einen weg Oo

Ich meinewir haben nuin wirklcih einen weg


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> mwein bro un ich haben nu wiklich einen weg Oo



ich wiederhole mich mal

Prost
Nastrovje
Cheers
Vive
Evviva
Vô
Saúde


----------



## Sabito (14. Mai 2011)

Da s uch bacg einer 3/4 flache 26järuigen flsche brandy so betrunken vin ist eczht oishv


----------



## llcool13 (14. Mai 2011)

So wie du schreibst fällst du gleich vom Stuhl...


----------



## Reflox (14. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Da s uch bacg einer 3/4 flache 26järuigen flsche brandy so betrunken vin ist eczht oishv



Kotzt nicht die Bude voll, du verträgst ja nichtmal nen Tropfen.^^


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2011)

Ist da jemand?


----------



## Reflox (14. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ist da jemand?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eB88kG4biEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2011)

Ich bin aber ne Wanduhr 

BTW Das Lied von Lena ist nich so dolle, passt irgendwie nicht zu ihr, also diese gleichmäßige ruhige art


----------



## Petersburg (14. Mai 2011)

Miau.. ähm ich meine Moin.


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2011)

Tach mein sehr verehrter Herr Petersburg

BTW WIR SINGEN GRADE


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2011)

so bin mal weg bis Freitag


----------



## Nylii (14. Mai 2011)

Nabend!

Statt ESC zu gucken schaue ich mir lieber den Simpsons-Marathon an 

Eigentlich wollte ich weggehen aber aus gesundheitlichen Gründen war das leider nicht möglich 


Schönen Abend allen noch!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Mai 2011)

Thor startet in 3 2 1  sobald die werbung durch ist...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Mai 2011)

Thor done, was is das hier so still heute? Nacht


----------



## iShock (15. Mai 2011)

alle schon im bett :O ?


----------



## Jester (15. Mai 2011)

Mal wieder nach einer Party nach Hause gekommen, mal wieder allein und niedergeschlagen.


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Da s uch bacg einer 3/4 flache 26järuigen flsche brandy so betrunken vin ist eczht oishv



Was bist du eigentlich für ein beklopptest Kiddi? Vom depressiven Emo zum einsamen Wolf und jetzt zum Möchtegernalkoholiker der nichtmal nen Rausch faken kann? Junge lass dir helfen, das ist armseelig! Ne echt mal... 

@Rest Oi!


----------



## Soladra (15. Mai 2011)

BÄM Salat xD


----------



## llcool13 (15. Mai 2011)

Nabend.
Fühlt ihr euch euch immer so unwohl wenn die Cops neben euch an der Ampel stehen und das obwohl ihr brave Bürger seid und keinen Dreck am stecken habt?


----------



## Soladra (15. Mai 2011)

JEP. Da werd ich immer nervös und denk mir "Hoffentich finden die die Leiche im Baggersee nicht!" xD


----------



## llcool13 (15. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt...wenn man keinen Dreck am stecken hat^^. 

Ich mag die Typen so garnicht, die sind immer so eingebildet. Ich hasse sowas.


----------



## H2OTest (15. Mai 2011)

<-- will bulle werden


----------



## Olliruh (15. Mai 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> <-- will bulle werden



+ ,aber meine Augen sind (wahrscheinlich) zu schlecht ... ://


----------



## H2OTest (15. Mai 2011)

warum wie schlecht sind sie denn? 
hab auch ne leichte schwäche


----------



## Olliruh (15. Mai 2011)

-2.75 & eine Netzhautkrümmung ://


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Nabend.
> Fühlt ihr euch euch immer so unwohl wenn die Cops neben euch an der Ampel stehen und das obwohl ihr brave Bürger seid und keinen Dreck am stecken habt?



Als ich am alten Auto noch den lauten Auspuff dran hatte hab ich mal so rüber gekuckt, bissl Gas gegeben und die Augenbraue hochgezogen, der Blick der beiden Cops im Auto war einfach legendary xD


----------



## H2OTest (15. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> -2.75 & eine Netzhautkrümmung ://



hmm okay ich hab nur - .75


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Mai 2011)

Gibt ein paar Kniffe, wie man gut mit der Polizei zurecht kommt. Wurde mal mit dem Motorrad abends erwischt, wie ich mit knapp 100 durch ein Industriegebiet bin, wo nur 50 erlaubt waren. Wobei ich aus Erfahrung weiss, dass hier um die Uhrzeit keiner mehr unterwegs ist, vor allem nicht an Feiertagen und es ja noch hell war. Natürlich wars trotzdem mein Fehler... egal, am Ende musste ich 10 Euro zahlen, weil ich an einer Abbiegung nicht geblinkt habe. Ich galt übrigens noch als Fahranfänger damals.


----------



## Auriga__ (15. Mai 2011)

guten abend... =)


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2011)

Warm


----------



## Gazeran (15. Mai 2011)

Kalt


----------



## H2OTest (15. Mai 2011)

ahh ein heiliges zam oO


----------



## Auriga__ (15. Mai 2011)

lauwarm...? o_Ô


----------



## llcool13 (15. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Warm



Oh ja. Wohne in ner DG Wohnung. Ist echt fies warm hier.


----------



## H2OTest (15. Mai 2011)

gn8


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> guten abend... =)



HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAI


----------



## Auriga__ (15. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAI



FISCH!


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> FISCH!



D: aberaberaberaber D:


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2011)

Ich hab nix gegen warm, ist mir 10000x lieber als kalt.. es drückt nur auf die Zockmotivation..*g*


----------



## Auriga__ (15. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> D: aberaberaberaber D:



was aber? D:


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> was aber? D:



Haaaaaaaaalloo Auriga, haaaaaaaaaaaaallo du bist im radio, haaaalllo *wink*


----------



## Lillyan (15. Mai 2011)

Fenster aufmachen, Eis essen, warmen Tee trinken... oder einfach nackt vor den PC hocken


----------



## llcool13 (15. Mai 2011)

Ab 25 Grad wirds mir zu warum. Das ist nichts für mich. Ich schlafe z.B. gerne bei 15-18 Grad. Meine Frau hasst mich dafür. Die schläft gerne bei 20 Grad +.


----------



## Razyl (15. Mai 2011)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Fenster aufmachen, Eis essen, warmen Tee trinken... oder einfach nackt vor den PC hocken



Du machst alles vier? :X


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2011)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Fenster aufmachen, Eis essen, warmen Tee trinken... oder einfach nackt vor den PC hocken




Tee, check
Fenster, check
Nackt vorm Rechner, heute nicht


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

Ihr Freaks!!!

Abend!


----------



## Auriga__ (15. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Haaaaaaaaalloo Auriga, haaaaaaaaaaaaallo du bist im radio, haaaalllo *wink*



...tut mir leid, die antwort ist leider falsch..


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Mai 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> zählt unterwäsche auch als nackt? xD



So genau will das hier niemand wissen, mkay?


----------



## Auriga__ (15. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> So genau will das hier niemand wissen, mkay?



hahaha sorry xD
Bin nur grade gut drauf


----------



## Lillyan (15. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du machst alles vier? :X


Ich bin kein Fan von Tee 

Aber tatsächlich sitze ich sogar in die Bettdecke eingemummelt hier


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> So genau will das hier niemand wissen, mkay?



Schliess nicht von dir auf andere.

Auriga fahrt fort


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Schliess nicht von dir auf andere.
> 
> Auriga fahrt fort



Ist das buffed-Forum neuerdings ein Ort für Cyber-Sex?^^


----------



## Auriga__ (15. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist das buffed-Forum neuerdings ein Ort für Cyber-Sex?^^



wohow... komm mal runter. so hab ich das garnet gemeint o_O''


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist das buffed-Forum neuerdings ein Ort für Cyber-Sex?^^



Nicht das ich wüsste.


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> wohow... komm mal runter. so hab ich das garnet gemeint o_O''



Sicherlich hast du das so gemeint. 

Muhaha


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Sicherlich hast du das so gemeint.
> 
> Muhaha



*pumpgun lad*

das darf nur ich


----------



## Auriga__ (15. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Sicherlich hast du das so gemeint.
> 
> Muhaha



Nur mal so zur info:
ich sitz grad in ganz normaler alltagskleidung vorm pc und habe keinerlei perverse absichten oder so.. O_Ô'
Ich hatte nur grade lust den spruch raus zu lassen mehr nicht...
kein grund gleich zu heulen xD


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Mai 2011)

ZAM war gerade auf der suche nach ner stelle zum banhammern^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Mai 2011)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Fan von Tee
> 
> Aber tatsächlich sitze ich sogar in die Bettdecke eingemummelt hier



Es ist warm und du mummelst dich in die Bettdecke ein? o.O


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Mai 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Nur mal so zur info:
> ich sitz grad in ganz normaler alltagskleidung vorm pc und habe keinerlei perverse absichten oder so.. O_Ô'
> Ich hatte nur grade lust den spruch raus zu lassen mehr nicht...
> kein grund gleich zu heulen xD



Jetzt hast du aber einige Jungs hier enttäuscht.


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## llcool13 (15. Mai 2011)

Frauen frieren auch dann noch wenn Männer es vor Hitze kaum noch aushalten


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Mai 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Frauen frieren auch dann noch wenn Männer es vor Hitze kaum noch aushalten



Vor allem unter der Bettdecke.


----------



## Auriga__ (15. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du aber einige Jungs hier enttäuscht.



Ich denke ehrlich gesagt nicht.
die kennen ironie im gegensatz zu gewissen anderen leuten hier... 

naja whatever lassen wirs sein. ich hab kein bock meine laune in den keller ziehen zu lassen wegen soner kleinigkeit...


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Mai 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> die kennen ironie im gegensatz zu gewissen anderen leuten hier...



Stimmt, ich sollte meine Posts auch besser kennzeichen... *sigh*


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Ich denke ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> die kennen ironie im gegensatz zu gewissen anderen leuten hier...
> 
> naja whatever lassen wirs sein. ich hab kein bock meine laune in den keller ziehen zu lassen wegen soner kleinigkeit...



Mittwoch Abend *-* 

@alle anderen: Ihr braucht das nicht zu lesen.


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du aber einige Jungs hier enttäuscht.



Mit Betonung auf Jungs...

Alles unter 14 also... ^^

edit: Spielt eigtl jemand hier World of Tanks?


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mit Betonung auf Jungs...
> 
> Alles unter 14 also... ^^



Pedobear detected?


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Pedobear detected?



Wie meinen?
Also bei mir war auch Ironie im Post, falls du das meinst... ^^


----------



## llcool13 (16. Mai 2011)

Bin mal raus für heute. GN8 zusammen.


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Bin mal raus für heute. GN8 zusammen.



Gudde Nacht!


----------



## Petersburg (16. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gudde Nacht!


Welch eine Reaktionszeit!


----------



## Kamsi (16. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Tee, check
> Fenster, check
> Nackt vorm Rechner, heute nicht



darfste auch erst ab 24 uhr wenn die kinder schlafen ^^

8 bis 22 uhr Fsk 12
22 uhr bis 24 uhr fsk 16
24 uhr bis 6 uhr fsk 18/Keine jugendfreigabe

Darstellung von Sexualität und Geschlechterbeziehungen wär das ja dann bei dir 

mit pech fällst noch in die kategorie Ängste auslösen ^^


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Welch eine Reaktionszeit!



Immerhin habe ich reagiert im Gegensatz zum Rest der Bande hier ^^

So ich bin auch weg, gute nacht


----------



## llcool13 (16. Mai 2011)

Nach 45Minuten immer noch keiner was geschrieben?!? Läuft was tolles im TV?


----------



## Soladra (16. Mai 2011)

Huhu


----------



## Sabito (16. Mai 2011)

einen wunderschönen guten abend. naja ob wunderschön ist ansichtssache^^


----------



## llcool13 (16. Mai 2011)

Da ich mal wieder erst um kurz nach 21.00 aus`m Büro gekommen bin hält sich das wunderschön bei mir in Grenzen.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Mai 2011)

Guhuten Morgen :3


----------



## Raffzahl (16. Mai 2011)

Nabend!


----------



## Sabito (16. Mai 2011)

Juhu ein neuer PC^^ naja neues leptop


----------



## tonygt (16. Mai 2011)

Abend, gz Sabito


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

Auch wieder daheim, erstmal was essen.

Wie gehts euch? ^^


----------



## tonygt (16. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Auch wieder daheim, erstmal was essen.
> 
> Wie gehts euch? ^^



Nochn bissel Platt von der Tour gestern aber sonst gut, grad lecker Milchreis gegessen


----------



## Raffzahl (16. Mai 2011)

Ganz Gut und selbst, Konov?


----------



## llcool13 (16. Mai 2011)

Bin ziemlich platt...ist nach 12 Stunden arbeit aber wohl normal. Ich glaub ich reich morgen mal Urlaub ein.


----------



## Sabito (16. Mai 2011)

ich darf beim neuen lptop erstmal desktop und alles einrichten -.-


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2011)

*edit*
Mist..falscher Thread.. *g*


----------



## Deanne (16. Mai 2011)

Ich habe gerade erfahren, was ich am Wochenende (ausnahmsweise) leicht angeheitert für einen Mist gemacht habe und nun ist mir das etwas peinlich.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade erfahren, was ich am Wochenende (ausnahmsweise) leicht angeheitert für einen Mist gemacht habe und nun ist mir das etwas peinlich.



Kenn ich


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade erfahren, was ich am Wochenende (ausnahmsweise) leicht angeheitert für einen Mist gemacht habe und nun ist mir das etwas peinlich.



Was denn genau? :X


----------



## Deanne (16. Mai 2011)

Ich trinke sonst sehr wenig und war irgendwie der Meinung, mir eine halbe Flasche Sekt reinballern zu müssen, weil jemand Geburtstag hatte. Mit fatalen Folgen:

1. Die Freundin eines Freundes mit Mike Krüger (wegen der Nase) verglichen und sie sehr kreativ nachgemacht.
2. Beim Badminton spielen einen Schläger über den Zaun geworfen, weil meine Motorik nicht mehr so fit war.
3. Einem Kumpel, den ich ziemlich gut finde, eine halbvolle Dose Bier an den Kopf geschmissen.

Mir ist das so peinlich, ich möchte im Boden versinken.


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich trinke sonst sehr wenig und war irgendwie der Meinung, mir eine halbe Flasche Sekt reinballern zu müssen, weil jemand Geburtstag hatte. Mit fatalen Folgen:
> 
> 1. Die Freundin eines Freundes mit Mike Krüger (wegen der Nase) verglichen und sie sehr kreativ nachgemacht.
> 2. Beim Badminton spielen einen Schläger über den Zaun geworfen, weil meine Motorik nicht mehr so fit war.
> ...



Hach, ich liebe alkohohlisierte Menschen. Ihnen passiert immer so etwas Unglaubliches 

Ich kanns verstehen, dass es dir peinlich ist.


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Ganz Gut und selbst, Konov?



Auch ganz gut, danke, heute abend Lernpause 

@Deanne

Böses böses Mädchen 

Aber so ein Müll kommt halt mal vor. Wenns bei einem Mal bleibt... ^^


----------



## Sabito (16. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade erfahren, was ich am Wochenende (ausnahmsweise) leicht angeheitert für einen Mist gemacht habe und nun ist mir das etwas peinlich.


Ach du auch? Ich habe es bloss Gestern schon erfahren, als meine Mutter meinte ich sollte doch mal lieber duschen und mein Bett neubeziehen, und nachdem ich Skype geöffnet habe auch feststellen musste: WTF, was ist dass den für ein Mist?

Edit: Ich hatte bloss mehr getrunken als ich es normaler Weise tu, weil wir alle schön zusammen saßen und was getrunken haben.


----------



## Deanne (16. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hach, ich liebe alkohohlisierte Menschen. Ihnen passiert immer so etwas Unglaubliches
> 
> Ich kanns verstehen, dass es dir peinlich ist.



Schlimm ist, dass ich nüchtern total zurückhaltend und scheu bin und unter Alkoholeinfluss immer total bekloppt spiele, weshalb ich Alkohol eigentlich meide. 
Und nun weiß ich gar nicht, wo ich mich zuerst entschuldigen soll und will zur nächsten Feierlichkeit in 2 Wochen gar nicht gehen. -____-


----------



## llcool13 (16. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Schlimm ist, dass ich nüchtern total zurückhaltend und scheu bin und unter Alkoholeinfluss immer total bekloppt spiele,



So Leute kenne ich auch n paar. Ist immer lustig was Alk aus einem machen kann.


----------



## Sabito (16. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Schlimm ist, dass ich nüchtern total zurückhaltend und scheu bin und unter Alkoholeinfluss immer total bekloppt spiele, weshalb ich Alkohol eigentlich meide.
> Und nun weiß ich gar nicht, wo ich mich zuerst entschuldigen soll und will zur nächsten Feierlichkeit in 2 Wochen gar nicht gehen. -____-



Ich durfte auch erfahren, dass ich unter Alkoholeinfluss "doof" bin, sonst bin ich echt nett, schüchtern und habe noch ein paar andere "gute" Eigenschaften.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Mai 2011)

Abend, mal wieder 200 Kilometer auf den deutschen Autobahnen zurückgelegt und wieder um 25 Euro ärmer *seufz*.


----------



## Deanne (16. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich durfte auch erfahren, dass ich unter Alkoholeinfluss "doof" bin, sonst bin ich echt nett, schüchtern und habe noch ein paar andere "gute" Eigenschaften.



Ich bin noch nicht mal doof, sondern einfach der totale Partykracher, manchmal nur etwas zuviel. Singe laut herum, tanze vor mich hin und falle dann um und mache allen Leuten peinliche Geständnisse, weil ich durch Alkohol noch viel ehrlicher bin, als ohne. Viele finden mich dann sogar echt lustig und unterhalten sich gerne mit mir, weil ich sonst so still bin.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Mai 2011)

Ich mag Alkohol nicht. Die meisten Leute werden dadurch total unkontrolliert. Mein damals bester Freund ist unter Alkoholeinfluss auf mich losgegangen und hat versucht mich zu verprügeln. Seitdem meide ich alkoholisierte Leute, wo es nur geht. Man wird mich auf keiner Party mehr sehen, obwohl das schon ~5 Jahre her ist.


----------



## Sabito (16. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mit zu viel Alkohol zu doof zum kotzen, mich bringt die kleinste Kleinigkeit zum lachen und wenn ich mit wem Chatte bekommt der nur unleserlichen, zusammenhangloses Zeug an den Kopf geschmissen. Ich ich dafür am nächsten Tag dafür gerade stehen, sie hat es aber gelassen genommen, auch wenn ich dachte die würde gleich bei mir vorbeischauen und mir den Kopf von den Schultern reißen.

Edit: und aus genau diesen Grund gehe ich nicht Feiern, der Samstag war eine ausnahme wegen Konfirmation (nicht meine) und da haben wir hinter her gefeiert.

Edit²: Ich hatte nicht mal einen Kater, bin morgens um 6Uhr wieder augestanden und mir ging bis auf Bauchschmerzen super.


----------



## Deanne (16. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich mag Alkohol nicht. Die meisten Leute werden dadurch total unkontrolliert. Mein damals bester Freund ist unter Alkoholeinfluss auf mich losgegangen und hat versucht mich zu verprügeln. Seitdem meide ich alkoholisierte Leute, wo es nur geht. Man wird mich auf keiner Party mehr sehen, obwohl das schon ~5 Jahre her ist.



Ich trinke eigentlich auch extrem selten, weil mein Ex ein Alkoholproblem hatte und ich das ganz schrecklich fand. Aber wenn Feierlichkeiten sind und angestoßen wird, will ich halt nicht wieder der Spielverderber sein. Und gerade eben wurde mir gesagt, dass alles gar nicht so schlimm war und ich eher lustig und kommunikativ, als peinlich gewesen bin. Unkontrolliertes Verhalten und Kotzen ist auch nicht meine Art, ich rede nur immer sehr viel und sehr frei heraus, was sonst nicht meine Art ist.


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

Ich persönlich bin dem Alkohol mittlerweile auch recht stark abgeneigt.
Ab und zu trink ich halt nochmal was, aber irgendwie fehlt es mir auch gar nicht.

Aggressiv geworden bin ich aber nie... ich hab stattdessen immer "offener" geredet, als ich es sonst täte. ^^

Kotzereien sind mir meistens auch erspart geblieben weil ich Nachts dann immer noch gut gegessen hab aufgrund von totalem Heißhunger.
Z.B. fettige Pommes oder Döner...


----------



## Deanne (16. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Aggressiv geworden bin ich aber nie... ich hab stattdessen immer "offener" geredet, als ich es sonst täte. ^^



Ich auch nicht. Ich würde auch nie strippen oder etwas Unmoralisches tun, ich rede nur viel Mist und lasse Sachen fallen, wobei ich aber auch nüchtern ein riesiger Tollpatsch bin. So sage ich Leuten dann beispielsweise ganz offen, was mich an ihnen stört oder auch umgekehrt. Und wenn man sonst schüchtern ist, schämt man sich dann am nächsten Tag.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Mai 2011)

Ich finds nur immer wieder lächerlich, wenn die Leute über ihren Filmriss und ihre Kotzerei erzählen. Was soll das? Erwarten die, dass man nun Beifall klatscht und ihnen gratuliert? Also, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Als würde mein Neffe über seine Star Wars - Sammlung berichten. Ich war nur ein mal in meinem Leben betrunken und das war weder besonders toll noch besonders erzählenswert. An Weihnachten halt eine Flasche Ouzo gekippt und auf dem Klo eingeschlafen... ist aber schon ewig her und hab seit zwei Jahren keinen Tropfen getrunken. Auch kein Bier oder ähnliches. Mein (extrem kleiner) Freundeskreis trinkt sowieso nichts, außer gelegentlich einem Bier.


----------



## tonygt (16. Mai 2011)

Stimme dir zu Ceiwyn, ich bin zwar auch jemand der zwar nicht regelmäßig aber doch hin und wieder realtiv viel trinkt, wobei ich mit Realtiv viel meine das ich zwar eine größere Menge Alkohol trinke aber nie soviel Trinke das ich am nächsten Tag, nicht mehr weiß was war. Denn mir geht das auch aufn Sack, wenn Leute damit angeben müssen, das sie nicht in der Lage sind sich selbst einzuschätzen und sich total die Birne wegknallen, versteh auch net was daran toll ist.


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2011)

Der Star Wars-Flame ist aber nicht nett :O


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Star Wars-Flame ist aber nicht nett :O



Sammelst du etwa den Lego-Kram? ^^


----------



## Deanne (16. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich knalle mich sonst auch nicht weg. Nur ist es leider so, dass jemand, der eigentlich wenig trinkt, schon nach ein paar Gläsern Sekt anfängt, komisches Zeug zu erzählen. Und in meinem Fall ist es so, dass ich mich schnell für Sachen schäme, die andere als völlig okay empfinden. Ich gehe dann oft sehr aus mir heraus, rede locker mit jedem und bin sehr offen, was mir sonst nicht so passiert. Aber wirklich schlimme Dinge habe ich noch nie getan. Ausziehen, mit jemandem nach Hause gehen oder alles vollkotzen käme für mich nie in Frage.


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sammelst du etwa den Lego-Kram? ^^



Ich hab nur den Interceptor - war ein Abschiedgeschenk aus der Heimat, bevor ich bei CTEC angefangen habe und musste meinen Freunden damals versprechen, den immer auf meinem Arbeitsplatz stehen zu haben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war meine "langweilige Cousin-Story". ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Mai 2011)

Nun, ich bin seit dieser Geschichte - war übrigens auch nicht die einzige - ein bisschen überempfindlich, was Alkohol und Parties angeht, geb ich auch zu. Aber wenn ich auf eine Fachschaft-Party eingeladen werde, weiß ich nie wer da kommt und wie die Alkohol vertragen. Ich hab wirklich ein Talent, Konflikte anzuziehen, selbst wenn ich einfach nur irgendwo sitze und ruhig bin. Ne, wirklich gar keine Lust auf so was. Verpassen tu ich nicht viel, da mir die Partys, auf denen ich bisher war, nie gefallen haben. Auch in Clubs oder Discos gehe ich nicht. Dann schon eher Kino, Fußballstadion oder - wenn es mal teuer werden darf - eine Fahrt nach Bochum zum Starlight-Express. Kann ich übrigens nur empfehlen! ^^


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin seit dieser Geschichte - war übrigens auch nicht die einzige - ein bisschen überempfindlich, was Alkohol und Parties angeht, geb ich auch zu. Aber wenn ich auf eine Fachschaft-Party eingeladen werde, weiß ich nie wer da kommt und wie die Alkohol vertragen. Ich hab wirklich ein Talent, Konflikte anzuziehen, selbst wenn ich einfach nur irgendwo sitze und ruhig bin. Ne, wirklich gar keine Lust auf so was. Verpassen tu ich nicht viel, da mir die Partys, auf denen ich bisher war, nie gefallen haben. Auch in Clubs oder Discos gehe ich nicht. Dann schon eher Kino, Fußballstadion oder - wenn es mal teuer werden darf - eine Fahrt nach Bochum zum Starlight-Express. Kann ich übrigens nur empfehlen! ^^



Du bist bestimmt so ein Aggro Schläger Typ, der immer Ärger sucht! ODA, ALDA?! JUNGE!


----------



## H2OTest (17. Mai 2011)

&#1044;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1099;&#1081; &#1076;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100;


----------



## Reflox (17. Mai 2011)

B&#7841;n c&#361;ng có ...


----------



## Manaori (17. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend! Oder so.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Mai 2011)

Oi!


----------



## H2OTest (17. Mai 2011)

komm mir nicht mit vietnamesisch


----------



## tonygt (17. Mai 2011)

Abend


----------



## Terrascream (17. Mai 2011)

Hey


----------



## Raffzahl (17. Mai 2011)

Moin.


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2011)

huhu


----------



## Terrascream (17. Mai 2011)

Mir ist langweilig


----------



## Sabito (17. Mai 2011)

Nabend, endlich das neue Leptop so weit fertig^^


----------



## Raffzahl (17. Mai 2011)

Mir ist auch langweilig.


----------



## Terrascream (17. Mai 2011)

Was hast du denn für ein Lappy?


----------



## Sabito (17. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein Lappy?



Medion Akoya P6i-was, wollt zwar eig ein vernünftiges Gamingleptop, aber das hier tuts auch, es läuft WoW auf hoch und ultra drauf und solche sachen.^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Mai 2011)

Vernünftiges Gaminglaptop = Für normalsterbliche unbezahlbar.


----------



## Sabito (17. Mai 2011)

Ja ich war schon so weit mir einen Pc zu kaufen, weil ich wollte eig das Leptop nur, wiel ich das ab und zu mit zu meinem Dad nehmen wollte, aber wie es aussieht fahre ich in nächster Zeit nicht mehr zu dem.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Mai 2011)

Denn ich bin Bundeswehrsoldat 'n toller Typ 
und ich hab' mein Vaterland so furchtbar lieb'.





*pfeif*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Mai 2011)

War auch auf der suche nach nem Lappy, hatte einen für hier 1,5k stehn, selbst Witcher 1 hat geruckelt wie sonst was, Ding ging sofort zurück, die Woche sollte endlich das Geld wieder kommen und dann kommt ein PC für ca 1k her und irgendwann noch ein Netbook zum arbeiten.


----------



## Terrascream (17. Mai 2011)

Auf dem Lappy zocken find ich eh nicht sooo toll...& du wirst ja wohl ein paar Tage ohne wow aushalten...vorallem wenn du deinen Dad besuchst


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab mir im Herbst einen Lenovo für 1000 Euro inkl. Win 7 gekauft und von WoW über Mass Effect 2 bis New Vegas läuft alles absolut einwandfrei auf maximalen Details. Probleme gibt es erst bei Battlefield BC 2.


----------



## Sabito (17. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Auf dem Lappy zocken find ich eh nicht sooo toll...& du wirst ja wohl ein paar Tage ohne wow aushalten...vorallem wenn du deinen Dad besuchst



Man mags kaum glauben, aber ich zocke seit 10 Wochen oder so kein Wow mehr, steige wieder auf Ego-Shooter um.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Mai 2011)

Apropos Laptop, ich sitze hier an einer Mördermaschine für rund 240 Euro. Das ich damit bei Buffed scrollen kann, ohne das es ruckelt ist schon das höchste der Gefühle aber dafür war er eben günstig. 

Und jetzt kommt ihr Gentlemen.


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Denn ich bin Bundeswehrsoldat 'n toller Typ
> und ich hab' mein Vaterland so furchtbar lieb'.
> 
> 
> ...




 Ich nicht. Und hab einen.. ähm.. "geliehenen" Schullaptop. Kannst dir mal überlegen, wie das alles bei mir ruckelt.


 Garnicht >.


----------



## Terrascream (17. Mai 2011)

Ich liege im Bett und lass die Füße aus dem Fenster baumeln & schreib mit einem gewissen Apfelgerät ...da ich nicht daheim bin


----------



## H2OTest (17. Mai 2011)

God bless us everyone
we're broken people living under loaded gun

*sing*


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> God bless us everyone
> we're broken people living under loaded gun
> 
> *sing*




Hör mir bloß mit Gott auf. Ich kann den Typ nicht leiden.


----------



## H2OTest (17. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hör mir bloß mit Gott auf. Ich kann den Typ nicht leiden.




edit: ups verlesen


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hör mir bloß mit Gott auf. Ich kann den Typ nicht leiden.



Kann man deine Coolness kaufen oder bekommt man die gespritzt?


----------



## Sabito (17. Mai 2011)

Ich sitze auf dem Bett mit dem Leptop, habe den PS3-Controler in der Hand und lasse die Kugeln kunstvoll durch die Luft fliegen..... naja ob dass Kunstvoll ist, aber ich treffe immerhin.^^


----------



## Thoor (17. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich sitze auf dem Bett mit dem Leptop, habe den PS3-Controler in der Hand und lasse die Kugeln kunstvoll durch die Luft fliegen..... naja ob dass Kunstvoll ist, aber ich treffe immerhin.^^



Spielen wir nichtmehr das betrunkene Emo Kind mit "lonely wolf" Syndrom? Haste brav gemacht, hier hastn Leckerli!

@Rest Oi!


----------



## Terrascream (17. Mai 2011)

Ein Flugzeug  uhhh...ohhh interessant...


----------



## H2OTest (17. Mai 2011)

Windmill, Windmill for the land.
Turn forever hand in hand

*dann halt das singen*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Mai 2011)

Thoor, du Crackhure!


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spielen wir nichtmehr das betrunkene Emo Kind mit "lonely wolf" Syndrom? Haste brav gemacht, hier hastn Leckerli!



Das sagt der richtige.


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kann man deine Coolness kaufen oder bekommt man die gespritzt?




Ha ha. Ich lach mich tot...nicht.

@ Thoor: /facepalm


----------



## Terrascream (17. Mai 2011)

Wie nett


----------



## Terrascream (17. Mai 2011)

Wenn das mit dem spritzen ne Anspielung aufs  Botoxen in dem einen Thread war...war der Witz gut


----------



## Thoor (17. Mai 2011)

Na komm, ist doch wahr erst "wuäääh ich bin so alleine", gut wir versuchen ihm zu helfen dann kommt "nein, ich bin ein ganz harter, ich kann das alleine" und alle müssen ihn bewundern und am ende lallt er uns mit seinen komischen Alkoholexzessen voll... das ist kindisch, naiv und erbärmlich im rl und im internet erst recht!

@Humpel: Na du alter Bahnhofpenner, was treibste so


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Mai 2011)

Ich beleidige hier wahllos Leute mit komischen One Pice Signaturen als Crackhure.


----------



## Thoor (17. Mai 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich beleidige hier wahllos Leute mit komischen One Pice Signaturen als Crackhure.



Ich bezeichne Bahnhofspenner als Hausbesetzer und Hausbesetzer als Bahnhofspenner... 

Haha Humpel, mit dir würd ich echt gerne mal einen heben  das würde so böse enden


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2011)

Lauf, Humpel, Lauf!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, ich würde anfangen angetüdelt zu werden und du würdest reihernd unter der Theke liegen.


----------



## Raffzahl (17. Mai 2011)

Was macht ihr alle so morgen?


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2011)

Eben. Und ich hab keinen Bock, das aufzuwischen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Was macht ihr alle so morgen?



Uni, Fußball, wieder Uni, Abendessen, Zocken. Zwischendurch irgendwann duschen, wenn es sich ergibt. Wenn nicht, haben die werten Kommilitonen Pech gehabt.


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Was macht ihr alle so morgen?




Schule, Stimmbildung, Pc, pennen.


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Was macht ihr alle so morgen?



Weiter lernen und hoffen dass ich die Matheklausur überlebe.

btw: Guten Abend!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Mai 2011)

Arbeiten, Auto in Werkstatt fahren, gammeln, Bier trinken


----------



## Noxiel (17. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Was macht ihr alle so morgen?


Geld verdienen, User schikanieren, eine Kleinigkeit essen.....das Übliche.


----------



## Raffzahl (17. Mai 2011)

Viel Glück bei deiner Matheklausur, Konov!

Ich geh zum Praktikum, dann nach Hause, rede mit wem übers Praktikum, beschäftige mich den rest des Tages und dann geh ich schlafen.


----------



## zoizz (17. Mai 2011)

Geld verdienen, unmotivierte Zeitarbeiter rumschikanieren, Kompetenzgerangel mit dem Vorgesetzten - abends mit/über unsere Com amüsieren.


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Viel Glück bei deiner Matheklausur, Konov!



Merci!


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Mai 2011)

Ach Praktika... da muss ich mich ja auch noch anmelden für... ach je.


----------



## Raffzahl (17. Mai 2011)

Was willst du für ein Praktikum machen?


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Weiter lernen und hoffen dass ich die Matheklausur überlebe.
> 
> btw: Guten Abend!




 Viel Glück.


----------



## tonygt (17. Mai 2011)

Was ich Morgen so mache? 
Aufstehen  danach dann erst mal ins Fitness Studio gehen, dann endlich meinen Schweinehund überwinden und anfangen mein 7 Seitiges Essay zu schreiben und dann am Abend noch eine schöne MTB Tour machen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Mai 2011)

mein kopf ist so leer und morgen prüfung >.>


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Viel Glück.



Danke auch. ^^


----------



## Raffzahl (17. Mai 2011)

So. Ich hau dann mal ab. Mir fallen ja gleich die Augen zu. Gute Nacht an alle Anwesenden und diejenigen, die noch kommen werden.


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Thoor (17. Mai 2011)

Falsch Humpelchen, ich schlepp die Frauen ab weil die nicht auf besoffene Hausbesetzer stehen 

Haha Humpelchen würde sicher mit der Th00rkuscheldecke auftauchen  Und dem Th00rbierkaltsteller!


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Was willst du für ein Praktikum machen?



Vorgeschriebenes Praktikum für die Uni. 

Viel Glück, Konov. Mathe kappt immer irgendwie. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (17. Mai 2011)

Morgen werd ich mal die Küche wieder auf Vordermann bringen. Hab heute beim Kochen dank meiner Tomatensauce ne ziemliche Sauerei veranstaltet, weil ich vergessen hab, die Temperatur runterzudrehen. Dann kam ein Anruf, ich hab mich etwas verquatscht und hatte den Salat - bzw. die Sauce überall auf dem Herd, auf dem Wasserkocher, der Kaffeemaschine, der gefliesten Wand, dem Küchenschrank... Hab das Gröbste direkt abgewischt, aber zu mehr hatte ich noch keine Lust - aber wenn ich morgen dann schonmal anfange, putz ich gleich die ganzen Schränke mal wieder, miste den Kühlschrank aus und wisch den auch mal durch.

Guten Abend übrigens


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2011)

Ich kann wegen vollmond nicht schlafen :/


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich kann wegen vollmond nicht schlafen :/



Wieso net?


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso net?




Weil meine Balkontür doof liegt und mir das Licht volle Pulle ins Gesucht knallt . 
 Und Ich hab irgendwo das Polster von einem meiner Ohrstöpsel verloren und das regt mich auf :/


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Weil meine Balkontür doof liegt und mir das Licht volle Pulle ins Gesucht knallt .
> Und Ich hab irgendwo das Polster von einem meiner Ohrstöpsel verloren und das regt mich auf :/



Awww, armes Sola


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Viel Glück, Konov. Mathe kappt immer irgendwie. ^^



Fragt sich nur wie, letzte Klausur war 0 Punkte


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2011)

Danke  

 Kennt ihr das, dass ihr an manchen Tagen einen Musikgeschmack habt, dass ihr am nächsten Tag sagt "Warum zum Geier hab ich den Schrott gehört?" Ich hör gerade Vocaloid 0o 

@KOnov: Kenn ich^^ Im Unterricht schnall ich den SToff und schreib in den Arbeiten trotzdem ne Vier :X Das is doof


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Kennt ihr das, dass ihr an manchen Tagen einen Musikgeschmack habt, dass ihr am nächsten Tag sagt "Warum zum Geier hab ich den Schrott gehört?" Ich hör gerade Vocaloid 0o



Voca-was?


----------



## Soladra (18. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Voca-was?




Vocaloid ist eig ein Programm mit künstlichen Stimmen, die mal Lieder singen lassen kann. Man gibt ne Melodie und den TExt an und ferig. Weil aber elektrostimmen keinen Fehler machen können, ist es für viele Manga- und Animefans eine herausforderung, das nachzusingen. Es gibt 4 bekannte STimmen: Mekio( erwachsene Frau mit etwas tieferer Stimme), Katio( Mann mit relativ hoher Stimme), Miku (KLeinesniedliches Mädchen mit hoher stimme) und RIn und Len ( Zwilinge, eig 2 Stimmen, man hat versucht eine Stimme einfach aufs andere GEschlecht zu übertragen)

 Das ist dann etwa das hier: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GSDVdMQ4QKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Und das hier ist die Urform mit den Elektronischen STimmen(die nascheinend nicht geht o0)


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2011)

Ist das Gruselig brr


----------



## Soladra (18. Mai 2011)

Und genau das dachte ich mir auch gerade ^^ Das ist schlimmer als das hier :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZTQzhxWdE3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ES SIND KÄTZCHEN!!!NIEDLICHE KLEINE KÄTZCHEN!

 br ich gemal pennen , Gute Nacht


----------



## Soladra (18. Mai 2011)

huhu


----------



## Sabito (18. Mai 2011)

huhu du^^


----------



## tonygt (18. Mai 2011)

Moin
Krass wie tot es hier ist


----------



## Raffzahl (18. Mai 2011)

Hmm... ist wirklich tot hier. Echt schade.


----------



## Thoor (18. Mai 2011)

Ihr habt den Nachtschwärmer ermordert =(


----------



## tonygt (18. Mai 2011)

Die die grad Posten warens nicht, sondern die die nicht da sind ^^


----------



## Deanne (18. Mai 2011)

Ich hab total grundlos richtig gute Laune. Hurra.


----------



## Raffzahl (18. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub, ich haue ab für heute. Nacht euch allen!


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hab total grundlos richtig gute Laune. Hurra.



Nicht ganz grundlos, aber ich auch. *mit hurra*


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Mai 2011)

Ich hab vorhin erfahren, dass ich ganze drei Tage vor der zweiten Klausur mitgeteilt bekomme, ob ich die erste überhaupt bestanden habe. Ich wollte die zweite zwar auf jeden Fall mitschreiben, aber eine zeitnahe Mitteilung wäre schon wünscheswert gewesen. *seufz*


----------



## Konov (19. Mai 2011)

Nachtschwärmer wo seid ihr?
Mal wieder tote Hose hier


----------



## Raffzahl (19. Mai 2011)

Was hast du anderes erwartet, Konov?


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2011)

ich glaube, ich muss gleich die heizung anmachen - es ist schweinekalt!


----------



## Konov (19. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Was hast du anderes erwartet, Konov?



Nichts um ehrlich zu sein 

Trotzdem hallo ihr alle 
Wie gehts denn so?


----------



## tonygt (19. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> ich glaube, ich muss gleich die heizung anmachen - es ist schweinekalt!



Wo lebst du denn wir ham grad Schwül warmes Wetter.


----------



## Raffzahl (19. Mai 2011)

Einigermaßen... Sozialpraktikum im Altersheim... Aber ansonsten gut.
Und dir?


----------



## tonygt (19. Mai 2011)

Geht gut morgen hoffentlich wieder ne schöne MTB Tour
Grad bissel am http://en.transformice.com/ zocken ^^

Edit Muaha grad ne mücke erwischt


----------



## Deanne (19. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wo lebst du denn wir ham grad Schwül warmes Wetter.



Ich sitz hier mit Decke und Bademantel.


----------



## tonygt (19. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich sitz hier mit Decke und Bademantel.



Das bedeutet es ist Kalt oder Warm bei dir ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Mai 2011)

Wir hatten den ganzen Tag schwüle Hitze, dann hat es gewittert und jetzt ist es noch viel schlimmer. Ich krieg draußen gar keine Luft mehr. Kommt mir vor wie in den Tropen.


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2011)

Kaffee am Abend bringt Sodbrennen .... was trinkt ihr gerade? ^^


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Kaffee am Abend bringt Sodbrennen .... was trinkt ihr gerade? ^^



Jeden Abend 1-2 Thermoskannen Tee


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2011)

Ich hab noch keine wirklich überzeugende Sorte gefunden. Dieses ganze Meßmer/Teekanne ist so einheitsbreiig. Und grünen Tee lasse ich immer zu lange ziehen, dann kriseln sich die Zehennägel 

Gib mal ein-zwei Tips Zam


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Mai 2011)

Apfeltee rockt! Alles andere schmeckt mir nicht, vor allem mit Schwarztee kann man mich jagen!


----------



## Deanne (19. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das bedeutet es ist Kalt oder Warm bei dir ?



Hm, T-Shirt, Schlafanzughose, Bademantel, Decke... Ich packe mich immer in mehrere Schichten ein, wenn es so richtig warm ist. 



zoizz schrieb:


> Und grünen Tee lasse ich immer zu lange ziehen, dann kriseln sich die Zehennägel



Kauf dir richtig guten grünen Tee. Ich hatte das Problem früher auch. Der im Beutel wird schnell bitter, selbst wenn man ihn sorgfältig zubereitet. 
Ich habe davon immer Magenschmerzen bekommen.

Ich rate dir entweder zu japanischem Tee aus Blättern oder zu Matcha in Pulverform. Schmeckt milder, aromatischer und deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ich hab noch keine wirklich überzeugende Sorte gefunden. Dieses ganze Meßmer/Teekanne ist so einheitsbreiig. Und grünen Tee lasse ich immer zu lange ziehen, dann kriseln sich die Zehennägel
> 
> Gib mal ein-zwei Tips Zam



Apfeltee - Türkischer Apfel vor allem <3. Oder Earl Grey mit Zitrone, meist aber einfach nur Kamille.


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hm, T-Shirt, Schlafanzughose, Bademantel, Decke... Ich packe mich immer in mehrere Schichten ein, wenn es so richtig warm ist.



Mehr essen


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2011)

Schwarzen mag ich auch nicht. Apfel ist auch sauer oder? Und Rooibos schmeckt auch fad.


----------



## Konov (19. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Einigermaßen... Sozialpraktikum im Altersheim... Aber ansonsten gut.
> Und dir?



Auch gut, danke. ^^

Bin vorhin ins Gewitter geraten mit dem Fahrrad.
Man kann meinen Kapuzenpulli jetzt noch auswringen vor Nässe 

Echt alles nass geworden, auch der Rucksack samt Inhalt.


----------



## Raffzahl (19. Mai 2011)

Och man. Ich möchte auch Regen. Leiht mir irgentwer etwas Regen? 

Edit: Schickt den mal morgen so um 2 Uhr, bin jetzt nämlich mal schlafen. Nacht!


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2011)

Ich kuschel mich jetzt in mein warmes Springbox Bett - beste Investition dieses Jahr bis jetzt.

Und danke @Teetipsgeber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jeden Abend 1-2 Thermoskannen Tee



Du bist süchtig!


----------



## Konov (20. Mai 2011)

So ich geh ins Bett  schüssi!


----------



## Alux (20. Mai 2011)

Hiho, wasn los? Heute keiner da?


----------



## Sabito (20. Mai 2011)

doch ich^^
versuche mich bloss gerade zwischen 14 bilder als hintergrund für den desktop zu entscheiden^^


----------



## Petersburg (20. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> doch ich^^
> versuche mich bloss gerade zwischen 14 bilder als hintergrund für den desktop zu entscheiden^^



Mache aus den 14 Bildern ein Bild, und du bist glücklich.


----------



## Sabito (20. Mai 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Mache aus den 14 Bildern ein Bild, und du bist glücklich.



Nee nicht wirklich, das würde ziemlich komisch aussehn.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Mai 2011)

Wisst ihr was der vorteil is 1Stunde auf sein Essen zu warten? Als entschuldigung 1 Mojito im wert von 8 Euro gratis zu bekommen


----------



## Petersburg (20. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nee nicht wirklich, das würde ziemlich komisch aussehn.



Dann musst du eine Möglichkeit finden, sie so zusammen zu stellen, dass es eben nicht komisch aussieht.


----------



## Sabito (20. Mai 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dann musst du eine Möglichkeit finden, sie so zusammen zu stellen, dass es eben nicht komisch aussieht.



Teste jetzt erstmal, wie sie sich ansehn lassen, über eine längere Zeit.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Mai 2011)

Ist ja echt langweilig geworden hier...


----------



## Sabito (20. Mai 2011)

Ich überlege gerade, ob ich noch einen kleinen Spaziergang durch dne Ort machen soll.^^


----------



## Alux (20. Mai 2011)

Ich bin noch immer am überlegen ob ich morgen fortgehen sollte.. nicht so richtig Lust aber andererseits will ich den DJ der guten Laune auch nicht verpassen^^


----------



## Sabito (20. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube, ich mache den Spaziergang morgen, ist draussen stockfinster, meine wirklich stockfinster, kein Mond, keine Sterne zusehn und die Straßenlaternen sind auch nicht so das wahre.^^


----------



## Konov (20. Mai 2011)

Dumm di dumm


----------



## Alux (20. Mai 2011)

Denken....denken!


----------



## Petersburg (20. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Denken....denken!



Denkst du.


----------



## Deanne (20. Mai 2011)

Hahahahaha, beim Umzug hab ich ganz viele tolle Uralt-CDs gefunden. Da sind Unmengen von Partyknüllern drauf. <3


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hahahahaha, beim Umzug hab ich ganz viele tolle Uralt-CDs gefunden. Da sind Unmengen von Partyknüllern drauf. <3



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Deanne (21. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!



Unter anderem diverse BRAVO-Hits. Da sind Sachen drauf, mein lieber Mann, die hätte ich lieber vergessen.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Mai 2011)

Earl Grey Pur! 

Twinings oder Lipton. Kthx.


----------



## Sabito (21. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube ich gehe doch nochmal raus, nehme aber ne Taschenlampe mit, sonst ist das die reine Zumutung.^^


----------



## Dominau (21. Mai 2011)

Viel spaß Sabito


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Unter anderem diverse BRAVO-Hits. Da sind Sachen drauf, mein lieber Mann, die hätte ich lieber vergessen.



Wahaha. Bravo Hits... lang ists her. Naja, viel Spass damit!

Ich schau grad "Nur noch 60 Sekunden" auf Pro7. Kenn den noch gar nicht, fällt mir grad auf. ^^

@Sabito
Lass dich nicht entführen!


----------



## Sabito (21. Mai 2011)

Boah, ich wusste garnicht, dass es draussen so unheimlich sein kann, Schlüssel eingepackt, Taschenlampe mit genommen und ab raus. Ersten Meter gingen noch, war zwar totenstill draussen, aber ging. Ein paar mal abgebogen und gerade ausgegangen und zack ein Bereich in dem keine Straßenlampen standen, es war stockfinster, man hätte da mist geschlossenen Augen langlaufen können und hätte den unterschied nicht gemerkt und dann haben mir andauernt meine Augen noch einen Streich gespielt und mir vorgegaugelt da läuft wer lang.^^


----------



## Jester (21. Mai 2011)

Vom Konztert und Aftershowparty nach Hause gekommen, alles schmerzt. Aber ein verdammt guter Pit heut abend!


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Mai 2011)

Hallöchen^^
ebend frisch fertiggestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (21. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend.. hm warum ist die Smileyauswahl grau und warum kann ich die Schrift nicht formatieren?


----------



## Sabito (21. Mai 2011)

sieht nicht schlecht aus, bei mir ruckelt minecraft ein bissel zu sehr, als ob ich da immer lust häte mich direkt so lange dran zu setzen, bei mir dauert so was deswegen ewig


----------



## Petersburg (21. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hallöchen^^
> ebend frisch fertiggestellt:
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist nichts im vergleich zu meiner Ölplatform die ich spontan gebaut habe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Und so sah es aus nachdem ich mit Singleplayer Commands rumgespielt habe) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> sieht nicht schlecht aus, bei mir ruckelt minecraft ein bissel zu sehr, als ob ich da immer lust häte mich direkt so lange dran zu setzen, bei mir dauert so was deswegen ewig


Das hab ich aufm Server gebaut. Mir isses einmal abgebrannt und alles bis auf Werkzeug Kuchen und Fackeln muss ich selber ranschaffen, dementsprechend ärgerlich


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Mai 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Das ist nichts im vergleich zu meiner Ölplatform die ich spontan gebaut habe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Kugel ist einfach nur WTF   
Aber mir gehts um schönheit und Realistik, Ästhetik und den ganzen kram


----------



## Sabito (21. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das hab ich aufm Server gebaut. Mir isses einmal abgebrannt und alles bis auf Werkzeug Kuchen und Fackeln muss ich selber ranschaffen, dementsprechend ärgerlich


naja dann.^^ ich sollte glaube mal zusehn, dass ich minecraft kaufe, bei 1.3 kann ich nur am spawnpunkt bauen, damit ich immer wieder zurückfinde -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> naja dann.^^ ich sollte glaube mal zusehn, dass ich minecraft kaufe, bei 1.3 kann ich nur am spawnpunkt bauen, damit ich immer wieder zurückfinde -.-



Wenndes dir kaufst, willste auf dem Server wo ich drauf bin?


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2011)

Abeeend zusammen.

Grad mal wieder ordentliche 5,5km gelaufen, wenn nicht mehr.

edit: Gleichzeitig stelle ich fest, dass ich nix mehr zu essen habe, außer den 2 Broten die ich gerade essen, Fischstäbchen, Reis und Süßkram


----------



## Sabito (21. Mai 2011)

kann es mir nur kaufen, wenn meine ma wieder da ist, weil ich selber keine der bezahlmethoden in anspruchnehmen kann^^

@seanbuddha: ich könnt es mir ja überlegen^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abeeend zusammen.
> 
> Grad mal wieder ordentliche 5,5km gelaufen, wenn nicht mehr.



Wozu? Wochenende is zum faulenzen da, sitze seit 9Uhr vorm Computer


----------



## Alux (21. Mai 2011)

und wie war bei euch die Woche so?  ... (grrml.. Editor funzt noch immer nit -.-)


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wozu? Wochenende is zum faulenzen da, sitze seit 9Uhr vorm Computer



Ich sitze jetzt auch vorm Rechner 

Das Laufen mache ich eigentlich weils Spass macht und man sich fühlt wie neugeboren wenn man zuhause ankommt.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich sitze jetzt auch vorm Rechner
> 
> Das Laufen mache ich eigentlich weils Spass macht und man sich fühlt wie neugeboren wenn man zuhause ankommt.



Ich meiner 9:00 und nicht 21:00


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich meiner 9:00 und nicht 21:00



LOL Das hab ich schon verstanden, ich meinte nur... wenn ich jetzt vorm Rechner sitze, reicht mir das auch.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> LOL Das hab ich schon verstanden, ich meinte nur... wenn ich jetzt vorm Rechner sitze, reicht mir das auch.



Pfff^^ naja ihr könnt ja wenigstens immer ins Iternet wann ihr wollt, ich hoch ja inner Woche in dieser blöden Wg rum^^


----------



## MrBlaki (21. Mai 2011)

Spoiler



http://img717.images...52121221598.png http://img821.images...52121224202.png http://img405.images...52121224466.png http://img690.images...52121230056.png http://img96.imagesh...52121230998.png



Beim Bau des Daches habe ich so übele Anfälle bekommen xD Ich hatte teilweise keine Lust mehr ^^


----------



## Alux (21. Mai 2011)

21:57... und das Forum spinnt noch immer -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> 21:57... und das Forum spinnt noch immer -.-



Vielleicht fehlt nen Update? Java/Adobe?


----------



## Sabito (21. Mai 2011)

Mein kleines Haus mit der Treppe zur tiefsten Stelle der Welt, um an Rohstoffe ranzukommen.^^ Und ja bei dem Haus fehlt das halbe Dach. xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> 21:57... und das Forum spinnt noch immer -.-




Bei mir spinnt nix... hmmm ^^

Man... grad in World of Tanks ne Sekunde nicht aufgepasst... StuGIII auf keine 500m... BOOM und ich bin weg. 

Erstmal ein Becks köpfen auf den Schreck. Dazu die Ritter Sport Schoki, die ich im Essen-Thread bereits erwähnt habe. 
Ich glaube, ich werde ein bißchen aggro grade. Muss wohl heute abend nochmal ein bißchen Serdar Somuncu schauen. Hahaha


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Bei mir spinnt nix... hmmm ^^
> 
> Man... grad in World of Tanks ne Sekunde nicht aufgepasst... StuGIII auf keine 500m... BOOM und ich bin weg.
> 
> ...



Haha

wir fahren grade Clanwars ;D


----------



## MrBlaki (21. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Mein kleines Haus mit der Treppe zur tiefsten Stelle der Welt, um an Rohstoffe ranzukommen.^^
> 
> 
> http://forum.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/718/mine2h.png/




Oh gott, das kenne ich...das habe ich einmal Just for Fun von einem Berg aus gemacht hatt ewig gedauert ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Mai 2011)

Ich guck grad I Robot und freue mich auf Katoffelecken gleich mit viel Ketchup
Achja und ich erstelle gerade einen neuen Thread!


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (21. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wie, letzte Klausur war 0 Punkte




war bei mir standart, genau wie im abitur und ich habs trotzdem gepackt


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2011)

SchlimmsterAlptraum schrieb:


> war bei mir standart, genau wie im abitur und ich habs trotzdem gepackt



Hatte ich erwähnt, dass die Mathe Klausur doch recht gut verlaufen ist?
Müsste mindestens 5 Punkte geben. ^^


----------



## Sabito (21. Mai 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Oh gott, das kenne ich...das habe ich einmal Just for Fun von einem Berg aus gemacht hatt ewig gedauert ^^



Ich habe die Treppe gebaut, in der Hoffnung Rohstoffe zu finde, wiel wenn man alles ab sucht, so weit man gehn kann ohne sich zu verlaufen, bleibt einem nur eine Höhle graben.

Edit: AHHHHH gerade geshen, das i-wann nächste Woche Eragon im Fernsehn läuft, ich glaube, dann bleibt der Fernseher aus.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Mai 2011)

Rohstoffe sind besser zu finden. Einfach ein Loch mit den maßen 10x10 Blöcken graben.


----------



## Sabito (21. Mai 2011)

hatte ich auf einer anderen welt, die gecrasht ist ein 30x30x25 großes loch und da war nichts drin, nur stein und sand


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich guck grad I Robot und freue mich auf Katoffelecken gleich mit viel Ketchup
> Achja und ich erstelle gerade einen neuen Thread!



Und wo is der neue Thread?


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Mai 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/185370-barcelona-weekend-zu-gewinnen/


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (21. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Müsste mindestens 5 Punkte geben. ^^




den gedanken hatte ich auch gelegentlich ^^


jemand lust für mich präsentation über adenauers politik der westintegration zu machen?


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> hatte ich auf einer anderen welt, die gecrasht ist ein 30x30x25 großes loch und da war nichts drin, nur stein und sand



Das musst du einfach auf der richtigen Höhe machen. Vielleicht etwa 10 Ebenen über dem Bedrock.


----------



## Sabito (21. Mai 2011)

ja, da baue ich jetzt auch meine neue höhle hin, die ich über die treppe dann erreiche


----------



## MrBlaki (21. Mai 2011)

Ich wunder mich schon die ganze Zeit warum mein Nacken schmerzt, was ist ? ein Sonnenbrand -.-


----------



## Petersburg (21. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Mein kleines Haus mit der Treppe zur tiefsten Stelle der Welt, um an Rohstoffe ranzukommen.^^ Und ja bei dem Haus fehlt das halbe Dach. xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast da Kohle übersehen mein ich hihi


----------



## Sabito (21. Mai 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann mich mit Kohle zuschütten, der Einzige Rohstoff, den ich im Überfluss habe, selbst Holz ist in meiner Umgebung eher selten.^^


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2011)

Spielt ihr eigentlich Minecraft offline?


----------



## Sabito (21. Mai 2011)

ich spiele offline, habs noch nicht gekauft, deswegen auch erst 1.3 und nicht 1.5


----------



## H2OTest (21. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das Laufen mache ich eigentlich weils Spass macht und man sich fühlt wie neugeboren wenn man zuhause ankommt.



jau auch wenn ich nicht laufe sonder fahrad fahre und dann studio oder training, dass gefühl ist einfach geil, wenn man danach unter der dusche steht 

edit : NAchts durch den Wald zu fahren ist schon ein anderes Kaliber oO


----------



## MrBlaki (21. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Spielt ihr eigentlich Minecraft offline?




Ich schon, will mich nicht mit unsozialen auf Multiplayer Servern rumplagen.
Einmal wurde mir dort alles abgebrannt ^^

Kennt ihr Gronkh? ^^


----------



## Petersburg (21. Mai 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ich schon, will mich nicht mit unsozialen auf Multiplayer Servern rumplagen.
> Einmal wurde mir dort alles abgebrannt ^^
> 
> Kennt ihr Gronkh? ^^



Nur wegen Gronkh habe ich auf die Kohle aufmerksam gemacht


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nur wegen Gronkh habe ich auf die Kohle aufmerksam gemacht



irgendwie ist der satzbau total falsch und der sinn geht verloren ^^


----------



## Petersburg (21. Mai 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> irgendwie ist der satzbau total falsch und der sinn geht verloren ^^



Was ist mit deinem Flugzeug passiert? 

€: Ich meine : Ey, wo Flugzeug?


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2011)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hallo Arosk,
> wir haben in letzter Zeit Reports von Usern erhalten, die die Animation in deiner Signatur als sehr störend empfinden.
> 
> Wir bitten dich daher, gemäß den Forenregeln, deine Signatur so zu ändern, dass sie ohne Animation auskommt und damit den Forenregeln entspricht, sodass sich andere User dadurch nicht mehr gestört fühlen.
> ...


----------



## Skatero (21. Mai 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ich schon, will mich nicht mit unsozialen auf Multiplayer Servern rumplagen.
> Einmal wurde mir dort alles abgebrannt ^^
> 
> Kennt ihr Gronkh? ^^



Also ich könnte Minecraft offline nicht spielen. Das ist für mich einfach nur extrem langweilig.

Schau dir doch mal worldofminecraft.eu an. Da gibt es alles, was man braucht. Es gibt natürlich auch Griefer, aber es passiert je nach Ort eigentlich fast nie.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> edit : NAchts durch den Wald zu fahren ist schon ein anderes Kaliber oO



Würd ich nicht machen... zu gefährlich. Man droht sich ja am Tage schon manchmal den Hals zu brechen im Straßenverkehr als Radfahrer.
Erst neulich direkt vor mir erlebt, ein Smart kommt um die Kurve gebretzelt ohne zu gucken, vor mir der Radfahrer, mit Helm glücklicherweise wird volle Breitseite mitgenommen. Zum Glück nix passiert, weil mehr das Fahrrad erwischt wurde, als er.


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schau dir doch mal worldofminecraft.eu an. Da gibt es alles, was man braucht. Es gibt natürlich auch Griefer, aber es passiert je nach Ort eigentlich fast nie.



Dafür gibt es einige Leute, die entweder nicht schreiben können oder verdammte Mod-A****kriecher sind


----------



## Alux (22. Mai 2011)

so bin mal weg


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> so bin mal weg



Ciao


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Würd ich nicht machen... zu gefährlich. Man droht sich ja am Tage schon manchmal den Hals zu brechen im Straßenverkehr als Radfahrer.
> Erst neulich direkt vor mir erlebt, ein Smart kommt um die Kurve gebretzelt ohne zu gucken, vor mir der Radfahrer, mit Helm glücklicherweise wird volle Breitseite mitgenommen. Zum Glück nix passiert, weil mehr das Fahrrad erwischt wurde, als er.



Na, aber Radfahrer sind auch nicht immer Engel. Bei uns fahren die Stur auf der Straße, obwohl nebenan ein Radweg ist. Ja, auch nachts. ^^


----------



## Sabito (22. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> [...] Ja, auch nachts. ^^



Bei mir im Ort wäre es in der NAcht vollkommen egal wo der Radfahrer fährt, man könnt sogar Nachts auf der Straße liegend schlafen, ist eh nichts los.^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Mai 2011)

an vielen straßen sind die radwege halt in einem katastrophalen zustand und da sind reihenweise ignorante fußgänger


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> an vielen straßen sind die radwege halt in einem katastrophalen zustand und da sind reihenweise ignorante fußgänger



Die Radfahrer, die dann die Autos blockieren, sind auch nicht weniger ignorant.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

Ich halte fest:
Wir sind alle keine Heiligen.


----------



## Arosk (22. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Radfahrer, die dann die Autos blockieren, sind auch nicht weniger ignorant.



Autos sind gleichwertig mit Fahrrädern. Aufjedenfall vorm Gesetz! GLEICHHEIT FÜR ALLE!


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

Hmm hab grad einen Energydrink aufgemacht. Ein paar Schlucke und ich fühl mich wieder putzmunter obwohl ich total müde war vorhin.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Radfahrer, die dann die Autos blockieren, sind auch nicht weniger ignorant.


und erst die ignoranten autofahrer ddie auf dem radweg in zweiter reihe mit wanrblinklicht parken


merke: falsch parken mit warnblinklicht ist teuerer als ohne


----------



## Sabito (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mich heute Morgen gewundert, warum es aufeinmal wieder hell war, hatte unbewusst die Nacht durch gemacht und bin dann um 9Uhr beim Killzone 3 zocken eingepennt. xD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Mai 2011)

A programmer started to cuss
Because getting to sleep was a fuss
As he lay in his bed
Looping 'round in his head
Was: while (!asleep()) sheep++;



gute nacht


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Mai 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Autos sind gleichwertig mit Fahrrädern. Aufjedenfall vorm Gesetz! GLEICHHEIT FÜR ALLE!



Nur, dass die Fahrräder der professionellen Radler in der Regel weder Licht noch Reflektoren besitzen, reine Sportgeräte sind und genau genommen nicht mal auf dem Radweg was verloren hätten.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nur, dass die Fahrräder der professionellen Radler in der Regel weder Licht noch Reflektoren besitzen, reine Sportgeräte sind und genau genommen nicht mal auf dem Radweg was verloren hätten.



Hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich mit Reflektoren an beiden Rädern, Licht vorne und hinten und Helm fahre? ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich mit Reflektoren an beiden Rädern, Licht vorne und hinten und Helm fahre? ^^



Lobenswert und vernünftig!


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Lobenswert und vernünftig!



Danke das wollte ich hören! 

lol


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Mai 2011)

Ich bin soo müde, ich könnte glatt schlafen. Aber dazu muss ich aufstehen, Zähne putzen und noch ins Bett gehen. Das krieg ich heut nimmer gebacken.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich bin soo müde, ich könnte glatt schlafen. Aber dazu muss ich aufstehen, Zähne putzen und noch ins Bett gehen. Das krieg ich heut nimmer gebacken.



Zähne geputzt habbich schon. ^^


----------



## ego1899 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich putz gleich die Wohnung so langweilig is mir -.-


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich putz gleich die Wohnung so langweilig is mir -.-



Kannst net schlafen?


----------



## ego1899 (22. Mai 2011)

hm naja können bestimmt... vielleicht eine gute idee ^^


----------



## Petersburg (22. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich bin soo müde, ich könnte glatt schlafen. Aber dazu muss ich aufstehen, Zähne putzen und noch ins Bett gehen. Das krieg ich heut nimmer gebacken.



Und ich bin so aufgedreht, ich hab das Gefühl, ich könnt in 100 Jahren nicht schlafen


----------



## ego1899 (22. Mai 2011)

hm nich versucht... eben in wow gelangweilt, jetzt langweil ich mich einfach so ^^


----------



## ego1899 (22. Mai 2011)

oh hallo... ich bin ego´´s doppelpost... also ich bin schon sehr müde...


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

Bei mir fängt die Gähnerei auch grad wieder an. ^^


----------



## ego1899 (22. Mai 2011)

ich geh jetzt auch penne gute n8


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt auch penne gute n8



Gudde Nacht!


----------



## Thoor (22. Mai 2011)

Morgen Mädchens


----------



## Petersburg (22. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## revil84 (22. Mai 2011)

Es ist 21:10?


----------



## tonygt (22. Mai 2011)

*Schaut kurz hier rein*
*Fühlt sich an einen Western errinert, in dem grad eine WÜsten Szene läuft die zeigt wie verlassen die Gegend doch ist*
*Grüßt kurz und geht wieder, bis sich mehr lebende eingefunden haben*


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

Hier!


----------



## tonygt (22. Mai 2011)

Betonung lag auf mehr lebende ^^ 
Du bist einer von den beiden die sich im Western in der verlassenen Wüste duellieren


----------



## Sabito (22. Mai 2011)

Die Höhle, die ich gestern gefunden habe bei Minecraft, ist bald 20-30mal größer als vorher und das Einzige was ich da wirklich in Unmengen finde ist Redstone und Kohle, Eisen ab und zu mal, Gold eher selten und Diamanten so gut wie nie. -.-


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Betonung lag auf mehr lebende ^^
> Du bist einer von den beiden die sich im Western in der verlassenen Wüste duellieren



Gar nicht! Bin da  

Merkwürdig, hab grad mit nem Mädel gechattet und nach ner halben Stunde sinnlosem Gebabbel hab ich keine Lust mehr drauf sie kennenzulernen.
Verstehe nicht, wie man im Internet jemanden kennenlernen kann. Finds einfach zu langweilig. Vllt liegts an mir?


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Mai 2011)

Morgen früh wieder nach Trier fahren.. sooo kein Bock.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Morgen früh wieder nach Trier fahren.. sooo kein Bock.



Lass es halt sein


----------



## tonygt (22. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gar nicht! Bin da
> 
> Merkwürdig, hab grad mit nem Mädel gechattet und nach ner halben Stunde sinnlosem Gebabbel hab ich keine Lust mehr drauf sie kennenzulernen.
> Verstehe nicht, wie man im Internet jemanden kennenlernen kann. Finds einfach zu langweilig. Vllt liegts an mir?



Bei mir is im Internet Char das problem, das ich etwas Ironisch schreibe, im Chat aber mein Ironischers Gesichtsausdruck und Betonung wegfällt und es die Leute ganz schnell falsch verstehen . Finde Internetchats um jemanden kennen zu lernen, dienen nur dazu die Rahmen Bedingungen auszutauschen, so von wegen was machst du, so was gefällt dir was magst du net usw.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Lass es halt sein



Ne, wird interessanter Tag morgen. Nur auf die Fahrt hab ich wenig Lust.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Bei mir is im Internet Char das problem, das ich etwas Ironisch schreibe, im Chat aber mein Ironischers Gesichtsausdruck und Betonung wegfällt und es die Leute ganz schnell falsch verstehen . Finde Internetchats um jemanden kennen zu lernen, dienen nur dazu die Rahmen Bedingungen auszutauschen, so von wegen was machst du, so was gefällt dir was magst du net usw.



Jo... das ist auch eigentlich der Hauptgrund, der einen bewegt, es mal so zu probieren.

Inne Disko geh ich nicht mehr, also wo kann man noch gutaussehende Frauen abschleppen? Im Internet! wahaha


----------



## Sabito (22. Mai 2011)

Neeiin, wurd egerade in Minecraft von Lava verbrannt, 6 Sptzhacken, 10 Schaufeln, 640 Stein, 128 Kohle und 64 Redstone und ein bissel Gold verbrannt -.-


----------



## zoizz (22. Mai 2011)

*Kopfkino* .... Truckerfahrerin Dörthe: naaa süsser konov *grins* *lächel* ^^


----------



## tonygt (22. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Neeiin, wurd egerade in Minecraft von Lava verbrannt, 6 Sptzhacken, 10 Schaufeln, 640 Stein, 128 Kohle und 64 Redstone und ein bissel Gold verbrannt -.-



Kannst mir mal erklären was an Minecraft so toll ist ?


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> *Kopfkino* .... Truckerfahrerin Dörthe: naaa süsser konov *grins* *lächel* ^^



NOOOOOOoooo


----------



## tonygt (22. Mai 2011)

Ich brauch nen Semesterferien Job


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Kannst mir mal erklären was an Minecraft so toll ist ?



Kann man nicht erklären. Der einzige Satz dazu:

Es gibt kein Ziel, denn du erreichst nur das, was du dir selbst setzt.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann man nicht erklären. Der einzige Satz dazu:
> 
> Es gibt kein Ziel, denn du erreichst nur das, was du dir selbst setzt.



Ein Spruch, der auf jedes beliebiges andere Spiel anwendbar ist. ^^


----------



## Sabito (22. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ein Spruch, der auf jedes beliebiges andere Spiel anwendbar ist. ^^



Aber auf kein Spiel, dass ich sonst spiele, jedes Spiel, dass ich spiele hat ein Ziel, ob ich das immer erreiche ist ein anderes Thema (naja EE hat glaube kein Ziel)


----------



## Razyl (22. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ein Spruch, der auf jedes beliebiges andere Spiel anwendbar ist. ^^



Äh, nein?

Ein Rollenspiel hat einen Anfang und ein Ende, abgesehen von kompletten Sandbox-RPGs, ergo keine selbstgesetzten Ziele. Ein Shooter hat ein Anfang und ein Ende. etc.etc.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Äh, nein?
> 
> Ein Rollenspiel hat einen Anfang und ein Ende, abgesehen von kompletten Sandbox-RPGs, ergo keine selbstgesetzten Spiele. Ein Shooter hat ein Anfang und ein Ende. etc.etc.



Äh nein? ^^

WoW z.B. ... da meckern immer alle rum ööhhhhbuhää kein Content blabla... statt einfach mal weniger zu zocken, dann wär auch genug Content da.
Genau DAS meinte ich. Und das ist auf jedes beliebige Spiel anwendbar, weil es nichts anderes ist, als der Satz, den du geschrieben hast.

Mehr wollte ich doch gar nicht. Ich hab nie behauptet, dass Spiele kein "Ende" haben, was auch immer das bedeuten mag, denn seit irgendwelchen Uraltklassikern, ist "durchspielen" sowieso ein dehnbarer Begriff. Multiplayer Modes hat jedes aktuelle Spiel seit einem ganzen Jahrzehnt und den kann man bekanntermaßen nicht durchspielen.
Man kann ihm nur psychisch überdrüssig werden und das Spiel als Folge in die Ecke dreschen. ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Mai 2011)

viel zu tiefgreifend heute nacht O.o


ich schwärm ins bett. gute nacht


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Äh nein? ^^
> 
> WoW z.B. ... da meckern immer alle rum ööhhhhbuhää kein Content blabla... statt einfach mal weniger zu zocken, dann wär auch genug Content da.
> Genau DAS meinte ich. Und das ist auf jedes beliebige Spiel anwendbar, weil es nichts anderes ist, als der Satz, den du geschrieben hast.
> ...



WoW ist ein MMORPG und besitzt logischerweise kein Ende. 

Jedes aktuelle Spiel hat halt keinen Multiplayer. Zeigt mir mal den MP von Dragon Age 2, von The Witcher 2 etc. 

Und weniger zocken ist nicht in einem Spiel sich eigene Ziele setzen.


----------



## zoizz (23. Mai 2011)

gute Nacht 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> WoW ist ein MMORPG und besitzt logischerweise kein Ende.
> 
> Jedes aktuelle Spiel hat halt keinen Multiplayer. Zeigt mir mal den MP von Dragon Age 2, von The Witcher 2 etc.
> 
> Und weniger zocken ist nicht in einem Spiel sich eigene Ziele setzen.



Wer sich die Zeit einteilt, hat mehr vom Spiel. Das wollte ich damit sagen. 

Das trifft auf alle Spiele zu.


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wer sich die Zeit einteilt, hat mehr vom Spiel. Das wollte ich damit sagen.
> 
> Das trifft auf alle Spiele zu.



Das hat ja nichts mit Zielsetzung in Spielen zu tun o.O


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wer sich die Zeit einteilt, hat mehr vom Spiel. Das wollte ich damit sagen.




ob ich einen nachmittag 5h oder 2x2,5h spiele, portal wird davon nicht länge


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das hat ja nichts mit Zielsetzung in Spielen zu tun o.O



Jetzt hab ich dich verstanden, du meinst, ein Spiel bei dem man sich die Ziele selbst setzt, z.B. in Minecraft ein Häuslebauer werden?^^

Ich hab auch ne Weile überlegt ob ichs anzocke aber irgendwie wars mir dann doch zu lau.
Zumal es viele andere Spiele gibt die ich kostenlos zocken kann, Minecraft kostet immerhin 10 Euro oder so. 
Kostenlos is mir lieber solange ich Spass hab. ^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich dich verstanden, du meinst, ein Spiel bei dem man sich die Ziele selbst setzt, z.B. in Minecraft ein Häuslebauer werden?^^



Genau!

Man setzt sich in Minecraft die Ziele selbst und erhält so die unterhaltung. Entweder man ist bescheiden und baut ein kleines Dirthaus oder hat fantasiereiche Vorstellungen von einem Wolkenkratzer.


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2011)

Grad die APB Reloaded Beta gezockt. Macht ja schon derbe Laune wenn man mit den richtigen Leuten unterwegs ist. 
GTA im Multiplayer könnte man sagen.

Leider ähneln sich die Aufträge auf Dauer irgendwie und in den Ballereien zieht man gegen die meisten Gegner den kürzeren weil sie irgendwelche Premium Waffen gekauft haben, mit denen man auf 500m in den Kopf geschossen wird. ^^

Insofern, toller Ansatz, macht auch Spass aber langfristig nur in Gruppen und das Balancing ist ziemlich mies.


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2011)

Abend... grml drecks Browser -.-


----------



## tonygt (25. Mai 2011)

Abend ^^


----------



## Raffzahl (25. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend an alle!


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2011)

Abend!


----------



## Raffzahl (25. Mai 2011)

Wie geht es euch?


----------



## orkman (25. Mai 2011)

Nabend ... na was geht bei euch so ab ?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. Mai 2011)

Ich werde ab jetzt erstmal kein Gemüse mehr anfassen.
Sicher ist Sicher.

Dieses EHEC Bakterium scheint richtig hart zu sein wenn man es einmal hat und wegen einer gesunden Mahlzeit will ich nicht verrecken.

Einfach mal so einen Gedanken in den Raum geworfen.


Und einen Guten Abend an die Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Ich werde ab jetzt erstmal kein Gemüse mehr anfassen.
> Sicher ist Sicher.
> 
> Dieses EHEC Bakterium scheint richtig hart zu sein wenn man es einmal hat und wegen einer gesunden Mahlzeit will ich nicht verrecken.
> ...



na zum Glück leb ich in Österreich.. wobei...


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> na zum Glück leb ich in Österreich.. wobei...



Ich möchte jetzt nicht als Panikmacher abgestempelt werden aber irgendwo sollte es schon richtig sein dass die Medien uns drüber informieren.
(Natürlich nicht in der Form wie unsere beliebte BILD Zeitung)
Wenn ich wieder in anderen Foren lese "Panikmache" kriege ich den Würgereiz.

Spätestens wenn die im Krankenhaus liegen, jammern sie wieso der Staat nichts getan hat.

Einen interessanten Artikel habe ich by the Way gefunden, der eine "neue" Krankheit thematisiert.
Vielleicht wird es den einen oder anderen Interessieren was (hauptsächlich) bei den Amis zur Zeit grassiert.
Ich finde es persönlich ziemlich "krass" was manchen Leuten widerfahren kann.

*
Morgellons *_*

Seien Sie gewarnt: Dieser Artikel ist nichts für schwache Nerven. Eine neuartige Krankheit namens Morgellons verbreitet nicht nur in den USA Angst und Schrecken. Als Ursache vermutet man Chemtrails und/oder genmanipulierte Nahrung.*_

Morgellons


----------



## Petersburg (25. Mai 2011)

*Hinterm Mond hervor komm*

Hä? Bakterien? Gemüse? Was ist los?


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Ich werde ab jetzt erstmal kein Gemüse mehr anfassen.
> Sicher ist Sicher.
> 
> Dieses EHEC Bakterium scheint richtig hart zu sein wenn man es einmal hat und wegen einer gesunden Mahlzeit will ich nicht verrecken.
> ...



Ich zitiere mich zu diesem Thema mal selbst:

Wer sich nicht regelmäßig die Fingerchen und das Gemüse, was er essen will, wäscht, der braucht sich nicht zu beschweren, wenn er EHEC oder Cholera und ähnlich angenehme Erkrankungen bekommt.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich zu diesem Thema mal selbst:
> 
> Wer sich nicht regelmäßig die Fingerchen und das Gemüse, was er essen will, wäscht, der braucht sich nicht zu beschweren, wenn er EHEC oder Cholera und ähnlich angenehme Erkrankungen bekommt.



Wer gibt mir die hundertprozentige Gewissheit dass ich nach einem gründlichen! Waschen des zu verzehrenden Gemüses und meiner beider Hände nicht doch das abkriege?
Dann war es natürlich der Kontakt mit einer anderen Person u.o meine Küche war "dreckig".

Frei nach dem Motto:

Das Leben ist lebensgefährlich.


----------



## orkman (25. Mai 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> *
> Morgellons *_*
> 
> Seien Sie gewarnt: Dieser Artikel ist nichts für schwache Nerven. Eine neuartige Krankheit namens Morgellons verbreitet nicht nur in den USA Angst und Schrecken. Als Ursache vermutet man Chemtrails und/oder genmanipulierte Nahrung.*_
> ...



bin fast fertig mit lesen des artikels und mehr als bullshit kann ich dazu net sagen ... davon glaub ich selbst kein wort , wie bitteschoen soll der menschliche koerper plastik aehnliche teile produzieren ? in verschiedenen farben ? und ueberall und in so einer schneller zeit ?! ... ich habe histologie und kann mir kaum vorstellen dass sowas einfach so ausser haut stoesst ohne ueberhaupt eine infektion oder sowas zu bewirken ... schliesslich kamen die roetungen ja erst nach dem ausspriessen laut artikel und die roetungen koennen daher auch vom kratzen kommen


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *Hinterm Mond hervor komm*
> 
> Hä? Bakterien? Gemüse? Was ist los?



Guten Morgen.


----------



## Dracun (25. Mai 2011)

Mensch Leute EHEC das ist die Rache der Pflanzen ... die wollen sich bei den Vegetariern rächen .. das ist der Veggie Killer Virus ...  wuahaha wat bin ich froh das ich Fleischfresser bin


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mensch Leute EHEC das ist die Rache der Pflanzen ... die wollen sich bei den Vegetariern rächen .. das ist der Veggie Killer Virus ...  wuahaha wat bin ich froh das ich Fleischfresser bin



Dein Fleisch frisst auch Pflanzen. 

Übrigens stirbt der Erreger schon bei 50 bis 70 Grad. Gekochtes Grünzeug kann man also noch problemlos essen, oder eben in Form von Aufläufen etc.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Wer gibt mir die hundertprozentige Gewissheit dass ich nach einem gründlichen! Waschen des zu verzehrenden Gemüses und meiner beider Hände nicht doch das abkriege?
> Dann war es natürlich der Kontakt mit einer anderen Person u.o meine Küche war "dreckig".
> 
> Frei nach dem Motto:
> ...



Natürlich ist es das. Und der EHEC-Erreger kann auch von Mensch zu Mensch übertragen werden. Willst du dich nun im stillen Kämmerlein mit Dosenravioli einschließen, weil frisches Gemüse sowie Menschen dieses Bakterium übertragen können? oO

Übrigens esse ich weiterhin fröhlich Gemüse und mir geht es prächtig. Das Problem am momentanen EHEC ist nicht, dass es ach so böse übertragen wird durch das böse Gemüse, sondern dass in der letzten Zeit viele Fälle von Infektionen mit mutierten und dadurch gegen viele Antibiotika resistente Bakterien aufgetreten sind. Wieder einmal kann ich jedoch betonen, dass um ca. 600 Fälle einen Riesenlärm gemacht wird, die ca. 160.000 jährlichen Infektionsfälle und bis zu 40.000 Todesfälle durch MRSA medial fast totgeschwiegen werden. 

Und ja, deswegen maße ich mir tatsächlich an, das Wort "Panikmache" in den Mund zu nehmen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. Mai 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> bin fast fertig mit lesen des artikels und mehr als bullshit kann ich dazu net sagen ... davon glaub ich selbst kein wort , wie bitteschoen soll der menschliche koerper plastik aehnliche teile produzieren ? in verschiedenen farben ? und ueberall und in so einer schneller zeit ?! ... ich habe histologie und kann mir kaum vorstellen dass sowas einfach so ausser haut stoesst ohne ueberhaupt eine infektion oder sowas zu bewirken ... schliesslich kamen die roetungen ja erst nach dem ausspriessen laut artikel und die roetungen koennen daher auch vom kratzen kommen



Zumindest fällt einer nicht drauf rein  bzw. einer der es auch hinschreibt.
Ich muss ehrlich zugeben hatte es vorgestern auch erst mit Argwohn betrachtet was sich immer zwischen Glauben und "Das ist doch alles Schwachsinn" bewegt hat.
Am Ende wurd´s erfunden, als virale Kampagne für einen Film wie die Website behauptet.  

Link


----------



## Dominau (25. Mai 2011)

Endlich mal die Möglichkeit länger auf zu bleiben un dann ist man schon um 11 total müde :<


----------



## Dracun (25. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dein Fleisch frisst auch Pflanzen.


Sry ... aber so wirklich verstanden hast dud en Satz nicht, oder?

Egal ... *grinsendkopfschüttel*


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Sry ... aber so wirklich verstanden hast dud en Satz nicht, oder?



Entweder das, oder du meinen nicht.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es das. Und der EHEC-Erreger kann auch von Mensch zu Mensch übertragen werden. Willst du dich nun im stillen Kämmerlein mit Dosenravioli einschließen, weil frisches Gemüse sowie Menschen dieses Bakterium übertragen können? oO
> 
> Übrigens esse ich weiterhin fröhlich Gemüse und mir geht es prächtig. Das Problem am momentanen EHEC ist nicht, dass es ach so böse übertragen wird durch das böse Gemüse, sondern dass in der letzten Zeit viele Fälle von Infektionen mit mutierten und dadurch gegen viele Antibiotika resistente Bakterien aufgetreten sind. Wieder einmal kann ich jedoch betonen, dass um ca. 600 Fälle einen Riesenlärm gemacht wird, die ca. 160.000 jährlichen Infektionsfälle und bis zu 40.000 Todesfälle durch MRSA medial fast totgeschwiegen werden.
> 
> Und ja, deswegen maße ich mir tatsächlich an, das Wort "Panikmache" in den Mund zu nehmen.



Sind wir also schon beim "Du".
Alles klar.

Nein, natürlich werde ich mich nicht verstecken.
Das hat auch niemand behauptet, eine kleine Bazille soll mir nicht mein Leben versauen.

Natürlich gibt es die Infektionskrankheiten zuhauf in Deutschland die jährlich ihre Bilanz erfüllen, doch jedes Jahr können das die Medien doch nicht breittreten.
Es wird gesellschaftlich "akzeptiert".

Nur wenn die Bild Zeitung jetzt mit Killer Bakterium daherkommt, wunder ich mich nicht wenn in den nächsten Tagen das Gemüse im Supermarkt verrotten wird.
Das ist natürlich Panikmache und damit macht die Bild ihr Geld.

Mein Post bezog sich aber auf die Pseudo Spezialisten die behaupten dass man nicht informiert werden müsse und das wenn es einen erwischt halt die prozentuale Chance war wie bei jeder Krankheit.


----------



## Dracun (25. Mai 2011)

Doch ich meine dich .. dich scheint der kleine witz ja tief getroffen zu haben, sonst würdest du ja nicht gleich mit der Keule schwingen.  Also für dich

Des woar a Witz .. auf Deutsch nicht ernst nehmen des war ein kleiner Joke


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

Seit wann siezt man sich in einem Gaming-Forum? Das wäre mir vollkommen neu.

Sicherlich sollte man darüber informiert werden - aber ob es am nächsten Tag nun 10 Fälle mehr dieser Krankheit gibt, ist nicht weniger Panikmache, die in allen Medien breitgetreten wird.

Du (bzw. Sie, entschuldigung) sagtest vorhin selbst noch, dass du kein Gemüse mehr in der nächsten Zeit anfassen wirst. Wenn ich da nun was falsch verstanden habe - sorry. Aber genau das meine ich mit Panikmache und dass die Leute drauf reinfallen.

War doch mit der Schweinegrippe nicht anders. Da wurde überstürzt ein Impfstoff mit Adjuvantien auf den Markt geworfen, um so viele Menschen gegen die extremst ansteckende (aber deutlich weniger schwer verlaufend als die "normale" Grippe oder gar die Vogelgrippe, die nur deswegen kein Thema ist, weil die Mensch-zu-Mensch-Infektion (noch) nicht von diesem Virus evolutionär erreicht wurde) Schweinegrippe zu impfen, obwohl es noch keinerlei Langzeitstudien über die Folgen diese Zusatzstoffe gibt. Es gab ja auch genug Bundeswehrsoldaten, die sich beschwert haben, weil sie, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, zwangsweise geimpft wurden. Bei uns im Betrieb (Rettungsdienst) war die Impfung freiwillig, außer 2 Leute in der Verwaltung hat sich keiner impfen lassen, weil diese Grippe erstens zu harmlos war und zweitens, wie erwähnt, die Adjuvantien im Impfstoff nicht erprobt genug waren. So blieb der Bund auf mehr als genug Impfstoff liegen, der auf gut deutsch gesagt völlig umsonst produziert wurde.

Allerdings stimmt es, dass ein großes Problem auftreten würde, wenn der Erreger der Vogelgrippe damals so mutiert wäre (oder mutieren würde), dass eine Mensch-zu-Mensch-Infektion möglich ist, da dieser einen deutlich schwereren Krankheitsverlauf hervorruft und eine deutlich größere Mortalitätsrate als z.B. Schweine- und saisonale Grippe haben.


----------



## orkman (25. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> auf Deutsch nicht ernst nehmen des war ein kleiner Joke



wobei "joke" echt deutsch is '^^


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Manche Rasthaus-Toiletten erzeugen mehr Infektionen als der Virus. Den Medien scheint aktuell langweilig zu sein.[/font]


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. Mai 2011)

Ob "Sie" oder "Du" ist mir egal.
Kann auch gern beim Du bleiben denn man feindet sich hier nicht an sondern tauscht zivilisiert die eigene Meinung mit anderen aus.

Ich muss dir vollkommen Recht geben in deinem letzten geschriebenen Beitrag.

Es läuft einfach darauf hinaus das man am besten nicht sofort auf dem Markt das frisch gekaufte Gemüse anknabbert, dieses zuhause ordentlich reinigt sprich auf gut Deutsch "hau ordentlich druff dat zeuch(wasser)" und den eigenen Kindern eintrichtern dass diese wirklich ihre Hände waschen sollen.

Mehr kann man zur Vorbeugung nicht unternehmen oder man sperrt sich wie gesagt mit Pc, Internetzugang, Dusche, Jahresvorrat Ravioli, einem Herd und Frischluftzugang in einen Bunker ein und hofft das wenn man im nächsten Jahr rauskommt dass Sommerloch nicht wieder mit Medienseuchen gefüllt wird.




> Manche Rasthaus-Toiletten erzeugen mehr Infektionen als der Virus. Den Medien scheint aktuell langweilig zu sein.



Deswegen only SaniFair.!


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Manche Rasthaus-Toiletten erzeugen mehr Infektionen als der Virus. Den Medien scheint aktuell langweilig zu sein.[/font]



BAH, Rasthaustoiletten. Ich leg grundsätzlich so viel Klopapier auf den Rand, dass ich 2cm höher sitze. In solchen Situationen wünsche ich mir jedes Mal, ein Mann zu sein.


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2011)

Ob Vogel-, Schweinegrippe, BSE oder EHEC - Keines davon hat jemals das ausgelöst, was manche Medien verbreiten. Ergo interessiert mich auch dieser Virus wiedereinmal nicht.


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2011)

Mein Avatar passt zu sovielen Situationen .. ich muss an dieser Stelle floppydrive nochmal für die Verlinkung danken ... *g*


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2011)

Achja .. Happy Birthday Star Wars zum 34.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

Doppelpost! Steinigt ihn!!!einself 

Übermorgen Fluch der Karibik 4 *froi*


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> BAH, Rasthaustoiletten. Ich leg grundsätzlich so viel Klopapier auf den Rand, dass ich 2cm höher sitze. In solchen Situationen wünsche ich mir jedes Mal, ein Mann zu sein.



Ein kluger Mann verkriecht sich hinter dem Busch, denn von der Schüssel prallt der ganze Segen ja auch wieder zurück und mit Pech und dem entsprechenden Druck auch wieder genau dahin, wo er herkommt. Da kann man sich fix was einfangen. Hab mir mal auf der McDonalds-Toilette eine Blaseninfektion geholt. Entweder genau dadurch wie eingangs beschrieben oder weil irgendein Schwein seine Griffel nicht waschen konnte.


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Übermorgen Fluch der Karibik 4 *froi*



War letzte Woche mit Firun, Xashija, Gier, Lillyan und Buffey drin - kein Fehler! =)


----------



## schneemaus (26. Mai 2011)

Hab eigentlich nur schlechte Kritiken gehört, die sich über die "neue" Synchronstimme beschwert haben - wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass man nach 10 Minuten dran gewöhnt ist, wenn man sich die andren drei Filme nicht direkt vorher anguckt.


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> War letzte Woche mit Firun, Xashija, Gier, Lillyan und Buffey drin - kein Fehler! =)



Lag nur an der Begleitung 



schneemaus schrieb:


> Hab eigentlich nur schlechte Kritiken gehört, die sich über die "neue" Synchronstimme beschwert haben - wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass man nach 10 Minuten dran gewöhnt ist, wenn man sich die andren drei Filme nicht direkt vorher anguckt.



Deshalb geh ich auch nicht rein - Die neue Synchro ist mies, ergo kein Film. Obwohl Teil 1 eh am besten war, danach war es leider deutlich schlechter =/


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deshalb geh ich auch nicht rein - Die neue Synchro ist mies, ergo kein Film.



Dann musst du ja sämtliche Filme mit Depp hassen von Don Juan de Marco bis Fluch der Karbik 1 *g*


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dann musst du ja sämtliche Filme mit Depp hassen von Don Juan de Marco bis Fluch der Karbik 1 *g*



Nö, aber die neue Synchronstimme innerhalb einer Filmreihe wechseln passt nicht. Depp finde ich als Schauspieler grandios


----------



## schneemaus (26. Mai 2011)

Na ja, aber die Synchronstimme vom vierten Teil ist halt die eigentliche Depp-Synchro. Warum sie den anderen nicht nochmal genommen haben, wissen wohl nur er und die Produktionsfirma, aber ich finds nicht dramatisch.

Kam grad vll komisch rüber, ich meinte natürlich, dass ich nur gute Kritiken gehört haben, außer die Leute, die sich über die Synchro beschwert haben. Und dass Orlando Bloom und Keira Knightley fehlen. 1.: Gott sei Dank ist Missy weg. 2.: Jaaaaaaa wir drehen einen Film über einen Typ, der 10 Jahre nur aufm Meer rumfährt und Verstorbene den Weg über den Jordan zeigt...


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> außer die Leute, die sich über die Synchro beschwert haben.



Sind Deppen ohne Plan, die gern auf Hype-Wellen mitreiten. 



> Und dass Orlando Bloom und Keira Knightley fehlen. 1.: Gott sei Dank ist Missy weg.



<3


----------



## schneemaus (26. Mai 2011)

Hab dich auch lieb, ZAM


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2011)

Mh - auf einmal schaut keiner mehr in den Thread... alles Fans der falschen Synchronstimme? *g*


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

War nie so wirklich ein Fan der Reihe. Teil 1 war gut, aber irgendwie wurde es dann immer kitschiger. Die große, verlorene Liebe, Seeungeheuer, Lagerfeuerromantik, schamanistische Rituale, das Ende der Welt (geographisch), bitterböse Piraten, die aber irgendwie doch ganz freundlich sind... die Liste könnte ich endlos fortführen. Eben genau die Dinge, die den Piraten schon seit 400 Jahren nachgesagt werden. Richtig ist nichts davon.


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Richtig ist nichts davon.





Was für Unterhaltung völlig irrelevant ist *g*


----------



## Jester (26. Mai 2011)

*gähn* Nach schwerem Minegecrafte gehe ich nun ins Bett. Gut Nacht!


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend Mädels 

Zockt eigtl. jemand die APB Reloaded Beta?

Macht momentan einen heiden Spass. Ich zock noch ne Runde.


----------



## Sabito (26. Mai 2011)

Naja mal sehn, vll auch mal anzocken^^


----------



## Manaori (26. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend.. finden sich wenigstens hier erwachsene, pardon, reife Persönlichkeiten? .__.


----------



## Sabito (26. Mai 2011)

Wie difinierst du Reif?


----------



## zoizz (26. Mai 2011)

Kommt meistens auf das Alter an - man könnte sagen, dass für einen vierzigjährigen ihr nicht reif genug seid.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Mai 2011)

Ich zisch hier nur mal kurz durch, um mich gleich wieder zu verabschieden - Werd mir jetzt "Black Swan" auf Englisch reinziehn und danach in mein Bettchen hüpfen ^^


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Guten Abend.. finden sich wenigstens hier erwachsene, pardon, reife Persönlichkeiten? .__.



Nein, wir sind sicherlich alle durch die Bank weg unreif und alles andere als erwachsen. 

edit:



schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich zisch hier nur mal kurz durch, um mich gleich wieder zu verabschieden - Werd mir jetzt "Black Swan" auf Englisch reinziehn und danach in mein Bettchen hüpfen ^^




Black Swan - geiler Film!


----------



## Manaori (26. Mai 2011)

Solang ihr nicht auf dem Niveau von Kindergartenkindern gespickt mit Sarkasmus streitet und von mir Schlichtung erwartet ist alles gut ^^


----------



## schneemaus (26. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Black Swan - geiler Film!



Ich weiß. Hab ihn bis jetzt dreimal auf Deutsch gesehen - heute ist mal die Originalsynchro dran ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. Mai 2011)

Nivöh was ?


----------



## Manaori (26. Mai 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Nivöh was ?



Nivea,k Liebling.*auf deine Hand schmier*


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. Mai 2011)

Ihh, Nivea.

Ich bin von der Balea Fraktion!


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Hab ihn bis jetzt dreimal auf Deutsch gesehen - heute ist mal die Originalsynchro dran ^^



Krass drei mal. 
Hätt ich zuviel Geld, würd ich mir die DVD auch holen, ist auf jedenfall ein sehr tiefgründiger Film mit viel Anspruch und einer fantastischen Natalie Portman.


----------



## Manaori (26. Mai 2011)

Ist mir auch lieber  Aber Nivea hat offenbar... seltenheitswert...


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ist mir auch lieber  Aber Nivea hat offenbar... seltenheitswert...



Nivea ist Mainstream.
Ich bin da eher der Pseudo Individuelle.


----------



## Manaori (26. Mai 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Nivea ist Mainstream.
> Ich bin da eher der Pseudo Individuelle.



Hm. Dann meinte ich wohl doch Niveau. ô.o


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Kurzer Statusbericht: 

Regale: check
Schrank: check
Schreibtisch: check
Betttisch: check
Küche: check (bis auf Kleinigkeiten)
Bad: check (bis auf Boden und Spiegel)
Wohnzimmerboden: check (bis auf unter dem Schreibtisch, wo ich grad sitze, das mach ich dann, wenns getrocknet ist).

Nach 4h Putzen ist das Ende langsam in Sicht. Bad mach ich morgen fertig...


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. Mai 2011)

Niveau kenn ich auch. !


Ceiwyn, Frühjahrsputz?


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Nicht ganz, Freundin kommt am Montag zu Besuch. Wenn sie sieht, wie es hier aussieht, verlässt sie mich!


----------



## Manaori (26. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, Freundin kommt am Montag zu Besuch. Wenn sie sieht, wie es hier aussieht, verlässt sie mich!




Dann ahst du die falsche Freundin. Wer braucht schon Ordnung  


Boah.. können die langsam zu nem ende kommen... seit zwei Stunden Diskussion die sich im Kreis dreht, seit ner stund eiwll ich nur noch ins Bett...


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Dann ahst du die falsche Freundin.



Hey! Gar nicht. Oder machst du dir Hoffnungen bei mir? ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, Freundin kommt am Montag zu Besuch. Wenn sie sieht, wie es hier aussieht, verlässt sie mich!



Dann sachse ihr:
"Nimm mich so wie ich bin!"


----------



## tonygt (26. Mai 2011)

Ist die Freundin net dazu da zu Putzen ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Nötig war es sowieso mal wieder. Es lag zwar kein Abfall rum oder so, aber der Boden... eine Staubschicht, als hätte man die Bude gerade auf einer Ausgrabungsstätte ausgebuddelt.


----------



## Manaori (26. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hey! Gar nicht. Oder machst du dir Hoffnungen bei mir? ^^



*anlins* ... Ist das eine Fangfrage und du bist beleidigt, wenn ich nein sage? 

Und sonst sage ich nur das komische Lied... "Nimm mich jetzt, auch wenn ich stinke..." *summ* xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> *anlins* ... Ist das eine Fangfrage und du bist beleidigt, wenn ich nein sage?
> 
> Und sonst sage ich nur das komische Lied... "Nimm mich jetzt, auch wenn ich stinke..." *summ* xD



Ja, ich bin dann ganz arg traurig! Die Fangfragen werden doch eher von Frauen genutzt. ^^

Das Lied ist toll. Gibts das auch in der Fassung: "Nimm mich jetzt, auch wenn ich ein Ösi bin..." ?


----------



## Manaori (26. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin dann ganz arg traurig! Die Fangfragen werden doch eher von Frauen genutzt. ^^
> 
> Das Lied ist toll. Gibts das auch in der Fassung: "Nimm mich jetzt, auch wenn ich ein Ösi bin..." ?



.... Ein wahres Wort. Ein weiterer Grund, aus dem mir Männer im Umgang lieber sind. ^^ 

Hm. Würde das was ändern?


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> .... Ein wahres Wort. Ein weiterer Grund, aus dem mir Männer im Umgang lieber sind. ^^



Mir sind irgendwie Frauen lieber. Keine Protzerei, wer mal wieder den größeren Filmriss und den größeren Kotzefleck auf der Couch hatte. Keine ständigen Schulterklopfereien... hach, schade, dass ich keine rein freundschaftliche Freundin habe. Wäre ein interessante Erfahrung.



> Hm. Würde das was ändern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiss nicht. Kommt drauf an, was man erwartet!


----------



## Manaori (26. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mir sind irgendwie Frauen lieber. Keine Protzerei, wer mal wieder den größeren Filmriss und den größeren Kotzefleck auf der Couch hatte. Keine ständigen Schulterklopfereien... hach, schade, dass ich keine rein freundschaftliche Freundin habe. Wäre ein interessante Erfahrung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich weiss nicht. Kommt drauf an, was man erwartet!



Du kennst die falschen Männer o___o ... Oder ich die falschen Frauen. 


Erwarte ich etwas? *grübel*


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Naja, meine Freunde sind nach dem Abi in alle möglichen Städte zum Studieren gezogen. Einer in München, einer nach Zell an der Mosel für ein FSJ, zwei nach Karlsruhe und ich in Trier. Und die Leute in meinem Studienfach sind irgendwie.. najaaa. Entweder Oberschlaue, die mit Anzug in die Uni gehen oder absolute Säufer. Dazwischen gibt es kaum was.


----------



## Manaori (26. Mai 2011)

Okay, das ist...s chlimm. :/ Sagen wir, ich kenne die Mädels aus meiner Klassenstufe, generell aus der Schule. Und die entsprechen so zi8emlich alle, mit gaanz wenigen Ausnahmen, dem Frauenbild, das in einem anderen Thread schonmal besprochen wurde. Die Männer da sind mir allesamt zu jung da Rependentin ^^ Also liegts vielleicht daran, dass ich mich grundsätzlich eher an ältere hänge...


----------



## schneemaus (27. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Krass drei mal.
> Hätt ich zuviel Geld, würd ich mir die DVD auch holen, ist auf jedenfall ein sehr tiefgründiger Film mit viel Anspruch und einer fantastischen Natalie Portman.



Grade fertig geworden. Ich kann ihn auf Englisch nur empfehlen, die deutsche Synchronisation wirft, wenn man sie noch in Erinnerung hat, wenn man ihn auf Englisch sieht, ein paar Fragen auf und zeigt ein paar Fehlerchen, die nicht so recht zu der Rolle Nina passen (blöder Satz, ich weiß).
Wenn ich jetzt sagen würde, dass die DVD hier noch gar nicht erschienen ist, würde ich Fragen aufwerfen, deswegen sage ich natürlich nicht, dass das so ist...

Aber kaufen werd ich mir den Film trotzdem, vermutlich auf BluRay, obwohl ich noch keinen Player habe - aber ich glaube, das hat einfach noch ein bisschen länger Bestand als die DVD und außerdem ist der Film halt in ner besseren Qualität. 

Hab gerade sogar gesehen, in Frankreich kommt eine Special Edition raus, mit BluRay, DVD, Poster, Soundtrack, Original-Schwanensee-CDs, Postkarten, Special Box etc... Da ich nicht so weit von Frankreich weg wohne und eh einmal im Monat in Luxemburg bin, werd ich mir den da kaufen. Bislang steht zumindest definitiv fest, dass auch ne englische Sprachversion drauf sein wird - würd mir langen, dafür, dass es dann ne Special Edition ist... Das wäre es mir wert =)


----------



## Raffzahl (27. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend!


----------



## Edou (27. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Mai 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.



Wat?


----------



## Dropz (27. Mai 2011)

nabend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. Mai 2011)

Razyl spricht jetzt in der Wownacht von Wowszene.de!!!


----------



## Edou (27. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wat?



Pardon, ich meinte natürlich: Wunderschönen Motörizierten Morgen.


----------



## Dropz (27. Mai 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Razyl spricht jetzt in der Wownacht von Wowszene.de!!!



ich höre ihm gerade auch zu  gogo razyl  aber er ist ja schon lange dabei


----------



## Ykon (27. Mai 2011)

Razyl killt die Moderatoren


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Mai 2011)

na ihr spackos?


----------



## Dropz (27. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> na ihr spackos?



na


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Mai 2011)

alles fit bei euch? :Q


----------



## Dropz (27. Mai 2011)

bin total müde  bin aber grad am lvln^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Mai 2011)

wobei?


----------



## Dropz (27. Mai 2011)

in WoW  hab mal wieder angefangen  außerdem höre ich nebenbei razyl zu^^


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2011)

hi Leute wer hat noch kein Bock aufs Wochenende?


----------



## Dropz (27. Mai 2011)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich


----------



## Petersburg (27. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> hi Leute wer hat noch kein Bock aufs Wochenende?



Also so schlimm ists nun auch wieder nicht...

*Meld*


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Also so schlimm ists nun auch wieder nicht...
> 
> *Meld*



hehe meins schon^^


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> hi Leute wer hat noch kein Bock aufs Wochenende?



Wie kann man kein Bock aus Wochenende haben?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Mai 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> in WoW  hab mal wieder angefangen  außerdem höre ich nebenbei razyl zu^^



gib mal deine emailadresse per pn wegen beattle.net friendship


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wie kann man kein Bock aus Wochenende haben?



mein Plan fürs Wochende:

- Protokoll schreiben für Physik
- Lernen für 2 stündige Mathe SA
- Lernen für Englisch Test
- im betonierten Pool das Leck suchen wo er Wasser verliert
- von einem kleinen Nebenprojekt 10 handgeschriebene Seiten A4 auf Computer schreiben
- 1 Website schreiben über ein Kontaktformular für ein Hotel (mit x vielen if abfragen)
- 1 Website schreiben für das 5 Seiten lange Referat was ich gehalten habe


----------



## Konov (27. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend.
Fettes Gyros mit Pommes im Magen und alle Vorprüfungen hinter mir.


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> Fettes Gyros mit Pommes im Magen und alle Vorprüfungen hinter mir.



Servus, na da gibts aber mal ein FETTES GZ


----------



## Zhiala (27. Mai 2011)

ganz einfach: 
Wenn man ganz alleine am Arsch der Welt wohnt und der Mann arbeiten muss, der Kumpel keine Zeit hat wegen seinem Studium, die Freundin auch Arbeit bis zum Dach hat und selbst der Hund mies drauf ist klingt "Wochenende" nicht gerade nach Spass. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich selber gerade mit mit dem Rest von ner Magenverstimmung rumhänge. 

Lichtblick: noch 2 Kommissionen für unsere Rollenspielgruppe zu machen, zumindest schonmal die Landkarte müsste ich schaffen =) Wenn alles gut geht sogar in Farbe und ordentlich.


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2011)

Hab mir als Abendessen ne fette STelze mit nem Bier reingezogen und danach noch ne ganze packung Chips.... aber da ist ne 2e Packung die mich so anlächelt.. sollt ich oder nicht?

Sollen oder nicht sollen, dass ist hier die Frage


----------



## Dropz (27. Mai 2011)

bier <3


----------



## Zhiala (27. Mai 2011)

Die Frage ist: Morgen neue kaufen gehen oder am Sonntag unter akutem Chips-Entzug leiden?


----------



## Dropz (27. Mai 2011)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Morgen neue kaufen gehen oder am Sonntag unter akutem Chips-Entzug leiden?



chips sind wiederlich


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2011)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Morgen neue kaufen gehen oder am Sonntag unter akutem Chips-Entzug leiden?



hehe ich wohn am See und wir haben Saison und in der Saison is Sonntags auch offen^^


----------



## Raffzahl (27. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte diese 4 Spiele jetzt gern spielen, aber weiß nicht, in welcher Reihenfolge (alle für SNES): Super Star Wars, Super Star Wars: Return of the Jedi, Super Lemmings 2: The Tribes und Super Castlevania IV. Kann mich da irgentwer beraten?


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Ich möchte diese 4 Spiele jetzt gern spielen, aber weiß nicht, in welcher Reihenfolge (alle für SNES): Super Star Wars, Super Star Wars: Return of the Jedi, Super Lemmings 2: The Tribes und Super Castlevania IV. Kann mich da irgentwer beraten?



Dracun bitte in den Nachtschwärmer!
Ich wiederhole. Dracun bitte in den Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## Edou (27. Mai 2011)

One and One make two, Two and one make Three it was destiny.


----------



## Raffzahl (27. Mai 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> One and One make two, Two and one make Three it was destiny.



Once every hundred-thousand years or so, When the sun doth shine and the moon doth glow. And the grass doth grow...


----------



## Edou (27. Mai 2011)

\o/


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2011)

So die Chips ham gewonnen^^


----------



## orkman (27. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Ich möchte diese 4 Spiele jetzt gern spielen, aber weiß nicht, in welcher Reihenfolge (alle für SNES): Super Star Wars, Super Star Wars: Return of the Jedi, Super Lemmings 2: The Tribes und Super Castlevania IV. Kann mich da irgentwer beraten?



die spiele scheinen mir alle was mit "super" am hut zu haben


----------



## Petersburg (27. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> So die Chips ham gewonnen^^



Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie es mögen gegessen zu werden, also kann man es wohl nicht "gewonnen" nennen.


----------



## Sabito (27. Mai 2011)

Ich sollte gerade über Skype "Cann you feel the love tonight" singen, hab aber kein Ton rausbekommen, habe schließlich es noch auf Morgen verschieben können, ich kann einfach nichtsingen, wenn ich merke, dass mir jemand zuhört -.-


----------



## Dropz (27. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich sollte gerade über Skype "Cann you feel the love tonight" singen, hab aber kein Ton rausbekommen, habe schließlich es noch auf Morgen verschieben können, ich kann einfach nichtsingen, wenn ich merke, dass mir jemand zuhört -.-



wem musst du denn sowas vorsingen ? ^^


----------



## Sabito (27. Mai 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> wem musst du denn sowas vorsingen ? ^^



Das ist ein Geheimnis.^^ Ich sage so viel, es war Teil eines Deals, mir wird gesagt, wie man mich ägern kann/ wie man gemein zu mir sein kann und ich muss es im Gegenzug tun. Und da ich eigentlich nicht so gerne rede und schon garnicht gerne singe, wenn mir jemand zuhört ist das schon mies.

Edit: Also es ist auf jedenfall kein Mann, dem ich das vorsinge.^^


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie es mögen gegessen zu werden, also kann man es wohl nicht "gewonnen" nennen.



okay die Versuchung hat gewonnen^^


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

und ich eröffne mal wieder

Guten Abend


----------



## Sabito (28. Mai 2011)

Huhu

Mit dem kleinen Trick hat das singen von "Can you feel the love tonight" heute doch noch geklappt.^^


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

welchen trick denn?


----------



## nemø (28. Mai 2011)

Hat schon jemand das XXL-Möbelhaus-Syndrom?


----------



## Sabito (28. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> welchen trick denn?



Einfach bei Skype den Ton ausgemacht (also das was ich höre), damit ich das Gefühl habe, dass mir keiner zuhört, sonst kann ich nicht singen.^^


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2011)

nemø schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand das XXL-Möbelhaus-Syndrom?



Nein, was soll das sein?

Hänge grad @VOX, Daylight mit Stallone 
Schon 5 mal gesehen aber ist ganz gut gemacht der Film.

@APB Server ist down, schade schade!


----------



## nemø (28. Mai 2011)

EHEC aka Roter Stuhl


----------



## orkman (28. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> So die Chips ham gewonnen^^



bei mir haben die chips heute abend auch gewonnen ^^


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> bei mir haben die chips heute abend auch gewonnen ^^



grad haben sie wieder gewonnen^^


----------



## orkman (28. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> grad haben sie wieder gewonnen^^



ich merke eine starke chipssucht bei dir . schonma mit ner spezialklinik versucht ? da koennen sie dir sowas vllt abgewoehnen 

welche sinds denn die du futterst , ohne jetzt werbung machen zu wollen? ... bei mir sinds Lay's Super Chips salt'n pepper

EDIT: grad 300ster post ^^


----------



## Sabito (28. Mai 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> EDIT: grad 300ster post ^^



Bei mir fehlen noch 7.... äh 6 nachdem hier.... bis 800 und bei mir gibt es keine Chips nur Cola und Kekse.^^


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2011)

Hmm Chips hätt ich jetzt auch gerne. Aber nur aus reiner Fressgier.


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ich merke eine starke chipssucht bei dir . schonma mit ner spezialklinik versucht ? da koennen sie dir sowas vllt abgewoehnen
> 
> welche sinds denn die du futterst , ohne jetzt werbung machen zu wollen? ... bei mir sinds Lay's Super Chips salt'n pepper



joa ist seit 3 Monaten das erste ma Chips und gestern warens Kellys Noraml/Ketchup und heute lorenz crunchips western style^^


----------



## orkman (28. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hmm Chips hätt ich jetzt auch gerne. Aber nur aus reiner Fressgier.



habs sie auch erst heute extra nur wegen dem post von gestern gekauft ... das gab mir einfach eine gewisse lust mal wieder welche zu essen


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

Muahahahahahaaaa!!!

Meine Posts beherrschen euch!!!


----------



## orkman (28. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Muahahahahahaaaa!!!
> 
> Meine Posts beherrschen euch!!!



morgen in der bildzeitung (ja der am sonntag): Grosser Voodoo-Meister in deutschen Game Foren unterwegs... er arbeitet für Chips-Firmen


----------



## Sabito (28. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Muahahahahahaaaa!!!
> 
> Meine Posts beherrschen euch!!!



Aber nicht alle, weil sonst würde ich ja nicht Cola trinken und Kekse essen und ich bin stolz auf mich, dass ich etwas geschafft habe, wofür ich mich eigentlich in Grund und Boden schämen würde, jemanden etwas vorsingen.^^
Fazit: Ein recht erfolgreicher Tag.


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Aber nicht alle, weil sonst würde ich ja nicht Cola trinken und Kekse essen und ich bin stolz auf mich, dass ich etwas geschafft habe, wofür ich mich eigentlich in Grund und Boden schämen würde, jemanden etwas vorsingen.^^
> Fazit: Ein recht erfolgreicher Tag.



hey ich trinke Sprite das hängt mit Cola zusammen und die Cookies liegen hinter mir überm Fernseher im Regal *teuflisches Lachen*


----------



## Sabito (28. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> hey ich trinke Sprite das hängt mit Cola zusammen und die Cookies liegen hinter mir überm Fernseher im Regal *teuflisches Lachen*



Du hast es aber weder gestern, noch heute erwähnt, also hat es nicht meine Entscheidung beeinflusst. xD


----------



## Raffzahl (28. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Du hast es aber weder gestern, noch heute erwähnt, also hat es nicht meine Entscheidung beeinflusst. xD



Aber du würdest Chips essen, wenn du welche hättest. Außerdem hat Kekse, wie Chips, 5 Buchstaben... Mysteriös!


----------



## orkman (28. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Du hast es aber weder gestern, noch heute erwähnt, also hat es nicht meine Entscheidung beeinflusst. xD



wo er recht hat , hat er recht .... thumbs up fuer sabito ^^

raffzahl : verschwoerung im anmarsch ? denn wenn man die anzahl der buchstaben von "kekse" und "chips" zusammen zaehlt ergibt es 10 ... addiert man dann 1 dazu ergibt es 11, subtrahiert man 1 von 10 ergibt das 9 ...
vllt hat es was mit 9/11 zu tun ?^^


----------



## Sabito (28. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Aber du würdest Chips essen[...]


Nein, würde ich nicht.^^


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

Wir brauchen sofort Robert Langdon!!

und außerdem im Vertrauen:  Ich beherrsche Telepathie


----------



## Sabito (28. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> [...] Ich beherrsche Telepathie



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln ohne Beweis.


----------



## Raffzahl (28. Mai 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> raffzahl : verschwoerung im anmarsch ? denn wenn man die anzahl der buchstaben von "kekse" und "chips" zusammen zaehlt ergibt es 10 ... addiert man dann 1 dazu ergibt es 11, soustrahiert man 1 von 10 ergibt das 9 ...
> vllt hat es was mit 9/11 zu tun ?^^



Oh mein Gott, du hast Recht! Wir dürfen keine Chips und keine Kekse mehr essen!


----------



## Thoor (28. Mai 2011)

erklärt mir mal einer wie man "Soustrahiert"? :/ ich kenn nur subtrahieren


----------



## orkman (28. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich beherrsche Telepathie



ich auch ... ich bin YUri Geller , aber net weitersagen  (mit absicht den namen falsch geschrieben)


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> erklärt mir mal einer wie man "Soustrahiert"? :/ ich kenn nur subtrahieren



dsas ist höhere Magie ala Medivh beim leveln


----------



## orkman (28. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> erklärt mir mal einer wie man "Soustrahiert"? :/ ich kenn nur subtrahieren



sry ... deutsch is net meine muttersprache und spreche fast den ganzen tag französisch ... und bei so ner spaeten stunde hab ich halt nen kleinen aber schweren fehler gemacht ... hab an soustraire auf franz gedacht 
hier der link:
http://de.bab.la/woerterbuch/deutsch-franzoesisch/subtrahieren

mea culpa


----------



## Sabito (28. Mai 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> sry ... deutsch is net meine muttersprache und spreche fast den ganzen tag französisch ... und bei so ner spaeten stunde hab ich halt nen kleinen aber schweren fehler gemacht ... hab an soustraire auf franz gedacht
> hier der link:
> [link]
> 
> mea culpa



ich mag kein französisch, auch wenn ich es in der Schule lerne, aber Englisch oder Deutsch ist mir lieber.^^


----------



## orkman (28. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> ich mag kein französisch, auch wenn ich es in der Schule lerne, aber Englisch oder Deutsch ist mir lieber.^^



deutsch is mir auch lieber ... nur lese ich gerade ein französiches buch ... vllt hab ich daher eher an soustraire gedacht als an subtrahieren


----------



## Raffzahl (28. Mai 2011)

Warum musst du denn fast den ganzen Tag Französisch sprechen?


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Warum musst du denn fast den ganzen Tag Französisch sprechen?



gute Frage^^


----------



## orkman (28. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Warum musst du denn fast den ganzen Tag Französisch sprechen?



bin kein deutscher und bin in belgien anner uni


----------



## Thoor (28. Mai 2011)

Ich liebe französisch! *schleimiges grinsen*


----------



## Raffzahl (28. Mai 2011)

Ich hab Latein. Nicht schön, aber naja.

Was macht ihr alle so? 

Wie ist Belgien so?


----------



## orkman (28. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Ich hab Latein. Nicht schön, aber naja.
> 
> Was macht ihr alle so?
> 
> Wie ist Belgien so?



wie soll belgien schon sein ... nicht anders als die andern laender ... ausserdem kannste dir ja wohl vorstellen dass wir +- das gleiche wetter habn ^^
ausserdem hat belgien ja den weltrekord im " am laengsten keine regierung haben "


----------



## Raffzahl (28. Mai 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> wie soll belgien schon sein ... nicht anders als die andern laender ... ausserdem kannste dir ja wohl vorstellen dass wir +- das gleiche wetter habn ^^
> ausserdem hat belgien ja den weltrekord im " am laengsten keine regierung haben "



Das gleiche Wetter? Aber... Aber Belgien ist soweit weg D:
Super Weltrekord^^ Ist es denn schön in Belgien?


----------



## Sabito (28. Mai 2011)

Ich habe dazu entschieden etwas "gesundes" zu essen: Gurkensalat.^^


----------



## orkman (28. Mai 2011)

ja is schön hier ... die mentalität is anders ... witze worueber sich deutsche totlachen , sind hier nix wert
bin hier student und komme net viel raus ... aber deutschland is auch schoen , obwohl ich noch nie richtig da war ausser flughafen hahn und trier 

aber ob was schoen is oder net haengt auch oft von der gesellschafft ab


----------



## Kuman (28. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich habe dazu entschieden etwas "gesundes" zu essen: Gurkensalat.^^



Mit Gurken aus Spanien?^^


----------



## Sabito (28. Mai 2011)

Kuman schrieb:


> Mit Gurken aus Spanien?^^



Ich glaube nicht.^^


----------



## Kuman (28. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht.^^



Wahrscheinlich auch besser so^^ Aber Gurkensalat? Ohne was dazu? Das ist kein Essen!


----------



## orkman (28. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht.^^



glauben ist gut , wissen is besser ... naja ich wünsch dir mal nen guten appetit ... und dabei net zuviel an EHEC denken


----------



## Sabito (28. Mai 2011)

War nur der rest, vorhin gab es noch dazu Bratwürstchen und ein paar Stücke Fleisch.


----------



## Kuman (28. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> War nur der rest, vorhin gab es noch dazu Bratwürstchen und ein paar Stücke Fleisch.



Ah, also auch was richtiges...^^


----------



## orkman (28. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht.^^



sry doppelpost weil inet haengen geblieben is


----------



## Kuman (28. Mai 2011)

Was könnte man sich denn aus Schokolade, Quark und Leberwurst so schönes kochen?...^^


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

So Leude bin ma wech bis morgen.

N8i


----------



## Raffzahl (28. Mai 2011)

Gute Nacht Alux!


----------



## orkman (28. Mai 2011)

Kuman schrieb:


> Was könnte man sich denn aus Schokolade, Quark und Leberwurst so schönes kochen?...^^



daraus kann man was kochen, aber ich rate davon ab es zu essen ^^


----------



## Raffzahl (28. Mai 2011)

Kuman schrieb:


> Was könnte man sich denn aus Schokolade, Quark und Leberwurst so schönes kochen?...^^



Einen Schokoladenquark und ein Brot mit Leberwurst.


----------



## Kuman (28. Mai 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> daraus kann man was kochen, aber ich rate davon ab es zu essen ^^



Vom Kochen allein werd ich auch net satt^^ naja, dann halt alles 3 hintereinander...aber womit fängt man da am besten an..glaub erst leberwurst, dann quark zum neutralisieren und dann schokolade^^
Mit Brot ist das so ne Sache...Wenn man denn welches zu hause hätte^^


----------



## orkman (28. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Einen Schokoladenquark und ein Brot mit Leberwurst.



brot stand nicht da ^^ ... aber hab an das gleiche dacht ... zur not die wurst halt ohne brot essen


----------



## orkman (28. Mai 2011)

Kuman schrieb:


> Vom Kochen allein werd ich auch net satt^^ naja, dann halt alles 3 hintereinander...aber womit fängt man da am besten an..glaub erst leberwurst, dann quark zum neutralisieren und dann schokolade^^
> Mit Brot ist das so ne Sache...Wenn man denn welches zu hause hätte^^



jo wuerd die reihenfolge nehmen ... erst die leberwurst und dann quark mit schoko oder so ^^

aber wie kommts dass man so faul is sich an nem samstag nen brot zu kaufen oder abends an ne tanke zu gehen und sich nen baguette nimmt ?^^


----------



## Raffzahl (28. Mai 2011)

Die wichtigere Frage ist doch, was er morgen essen wird, wenn er jetzt schon nach kreativen Ideen fragt^^


----------



## Kuman (29. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Die wichtigere Frage ist doch, was er morgen essen wird, wenn er jetzt schon nach kreativen Ideen fragt^^



Fu morgen ist ja auch noch sonntag-.- Naja, geh ich halt zur Oma zum essen^^


----------



## orkman (29. Mai 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Die wichtigere Frage ist doch, was er morgen essen wird, wenn er jetzt schon nach kreativen Ideen fragt^^



ne maus fangen ... morgen an ne tanke gehen ... nachbarn nach nem steak fragen , ... ka ... deine frage is auch echt berechtigt ^^

EDIT : wieso denn keine tanke ?!? ^^


----------



## Kuman (29. Mai 2011)

Ja morgens tanke, mittags oma, abends tanke^^


----------



## orkman (29. Mai 2011)

Kuman schrieb:


> Ja morgens tanke, mittags oma, abends tanke^^



ja aber wieso heut abend keine tanke ... die leberwurst is 100 % besser mit nem baguette oder so ... aber ka ob die um die uhrzeit ueberhaupt noch welche machen xD


----------



## Kuman (29. Mai 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ja aber wieso heut abend keine tanke ... die leberwurst is 100 % besser mit nem baguette oder so ... aber ka ob die um die uhrzeit ueberhaupt noch welche machen xD



nach 12 haben glaub ich net mehr viele offen und obs da dann baguette gibt ist ne andere sache^^


----------



## Kuman (29. Mai 2011)

so, ich zieh mir jetzt noch ne leberwurst rein, geh dann ins bett und freu mich auf die tanke meines vertrauens und frische aufbackbrötchen^^
Nacht Leute


----------



## orkman (29. Mai 2011)

Kuman schrieb:


> so, ich zieh mir jetzt noch ne leberwurst rein, geh dann ins bett und freu mich auf die tanke meines vertrauens und frische aufbackbrötchen^^
> Nacht Leute



n8 ... irgendwie komisch dass alle schon so früh schlafen gehen an nem samstag abend ... da kann man doch ingame party machen bis um 2-3 uhr morgens


----------



## Konov (29. Mai 2011)

Man kann auch einfach so bis 3 Uhr aufbleiben, ohne Ingame, ohne Party und ohne Ingame Party


----------



## Sabito (29. Mai 2011)

Ja oder die Nacht durch.^^


----------



## Konov (29. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja oder die Nacht durch.^^



Oder das, je nach Vorliebe...^^


----------



## Alux (29. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend werte Schwestern und Brüder der Chips


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Mai 2011)

oh mein gott^^ das der thread schonwieder gepusht wurde heißt das das we bald vorbei ist


----------



## Petersburg (29. Mai 2011)

Ich hasse Minecraft! Erst haut es mir ein Stück aus meiner Ölplatform raus, jetzt aus meinem Eispalast



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und desweiteren friert alle 5 Schritte das Spiel für eine Minute ein... *ragequit*


----------



## Alux (29. Mai 2011)

dann spiels nicht^^


----------



## Sabito (29. Mai 2011)

grummel, ich mache wohl das programm für informatik schwieriger, als nötig^^


----------



## Dominau (29. Mai 2011)

Lecker Tiramisu <3
Hallo schwärmer


----------



## Sabito (29. Mai 2011)

juh programm ist fertig, nu muss ich schauen ob fehler dinr sind -.-


----------



## Konov (29. Mai 2011)

Abööönd


----------



## zoizz (29. Mai 2011)

Freut sich schon jemand auf Montag?


----------



## Dominau (29. Mai 2011)

Ja ich, da es mein letzer Schultag ist 
Ich geh dann auch mal ins Bettchen.
Bis morgen


----------



## Sabito (29. Mai 2011)

Hat wer Lust 24 Fehler in meinem Programm zu suchen?^^ Also ich nicht, da setz ich mich morgen mit meinem Inf.-Lehrer dran.^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Freut sich schon jemand auf Montag?



Ja klar, ich krieg meine Klausur raus. 18 Punkte sind zu vergeben, mit 4 hat man bestanden. Ich will 10.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Mai 2011)

Wichtige Frage: Wenn ich mich für ein Praktikum bewerbe, muss ich das an den Geschäftsleiter schicken, an den Behördenleiter oder einfach nur allgemein an die Behörde? Personalabteilungen gibts da keine.

Beispiel für eine Stelle:

http://www.mjv.rlp.de//Staatsanwaltschaften/StA-Landau-Pfalz/


----------



## Humpelpumpel (29. Mai 2011)

Ich würd mich an eine von denen hier wenden: http://www.mjv.rlp.de/Staatsanwaltschaften/StA-Landau-Pfalz/Ausbildung/broker.jsp?uMen=fd750a45-af01-cc21-faa1-6502077fe9e3
Ist zwar für Ausbildung, aber ich schätze mal das die auch die Praktika machen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Mai 2011)

Danke dir, aber ich meine die Pflichtpraktika im Rahmen des Studiums. Naja, ich habe es nun einfach allgemein beschriftet, da kann ich nichts falsch machen.

Dennoch danke!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Danke dir, aber ich meine die Pflichtpraktika im Rahmen des Studiums. Naja, ich habe es nun einfach allgemein beschriftet, da kann ich nichts falsch machen.
> 
> Dennoch danke!


Anrufen! Wenn nicht eindeutig ist, an wen das geht, anrufen! dann kann man das anschreiben auch mit, "wie telefonisch veeinbart" beginnen

allgemein versinkt unter umständen in irgend einem sekretärinnen mülleimer


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Anrufen! Wenn nicht eindeutig ist, an wen das geht, anrufen! dann kann man das anschreiben auch mit, "wie telefonisch veeinbart" beginnen



Naja, ich bin jetzt wieder eine Woche nicht zu Hause und meine Mutter ist Postbotin, die bringt das dann zur Post. Daher wollte ich das heute Abend noch schreiben, damit es morgen wegkommt. Anrufen geht am Sonntag um halb 11 nicht mehr.  Habs halt mal wieder verpennt, Frist läuft nur noch bis zum 15. Juni.


----------



## Petersburg (30. Mai 2011)

Oh... wieder Zeit für den Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Thoor (30. Mai 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Oh... wieder Zeit für den Nachtschwärmer



ich de nke nicht, tim.


----------



## Petersburg (30. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich de nke nicht, tim.



Wer zur Hölle ist Tim?


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2011)

Chuck Norris in Dispersion.


----------



## Soladra (30. Mai 2011)

huhu


----------



## Jester (30. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich de nke nicht, tim.



Ach Bernd...


----------



## Raffzahl (30. Mai 2011)

Nabend!


----------



## Konov (30. Mai 2011)

Gudden Abend!


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Mai 2011)

Nabend.

Wisst ihr was ich mich grade frage?

Was ist eigent aus diesem Ninja Turtle Eis geworden wo immer 2 Kaugummis als Augen bei waren.(<3)

Darauf hab ichg rad tierisch bock. ;D
Habs damals immer bei meiner Oma gefuttert.

Achjaa...


----------



## Drakyr (31. Mai 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> Wisst ihr was ich mich grade frage?
> 
> ...



jaja die guten alten Dinge/Zeiten 
Hatte ich auch grade nur mit der blauen Fanta, Blueberry hieß sie glaube ich, als wir Pulp Fiction geguckt haben und Vincent in dem Restaurant die Vanilla Coke bestellt hat


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2011)

Klopf Klopf?


----------



## Raffzahl (31. Mai 2011)

Wer da?


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte mit ihnen über Gott reden?


----------



## Petersburg (31. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich möchte mit ihnen über Gott reden?



Oh gut, ich möchte mit ihnen ein Spiel spielen. 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-v_xJZcVEp8[/youtube]


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2011)

Hey mit denen kann man sich ganz gut unterhalten


----------



## Petersburg (31. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hey mit denen kann man sich ganz gut unterhalten



Und gut Spiele spielen.


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und gut Spiele spielen.




Also im Schach sind sie gut


----------



## Petersburg (31. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Also im Schach sind sie gut



Und wie siehts so im Handwerklichen Bereich aus? Also mit Sägen und so...


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2011)

Kein Plan?


----------



## Konov (31. Mai 2011)

Abend zusammen. Dichter Regen hat das Land benässt.


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2011)

Shalali Shalala Shalali Shalala!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YpbBCPtVUYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juni 2011)

First.


----------



## Sabito (1. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend.


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2011)

huhu


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

huhu an alle


----------



## Sabito (1. Juni 2011)

"Say my name, so Iwill know you're back, you're here again for a while. Oh let us share, the memories that only we can share together." *sing*

*umguck*
Hoffentlich hat das keiner gehört. Oo


----------



## Ren-Alekz (1. Juni 2011)

peinlich...


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2011)

Kenns ned


----------



## Sabito (1. Juni 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Kenns ned



Brauchst du nicht kenne, ist bloss eins der Lieder, die ich zur Zeit gerne höre.^^


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

immer raus damit^^


----------



## Sabito (1. Juni 2011)

Mit dem Liedtitel?


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2011)

Abend


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Abend



Guten Abend der Herr


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

Tach Reflox

ne Sabito einfach singen musst dich nicht schämen^^


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Tach Reflox
> 
> ne Sabito einfach singen musst dich nicht schämen^^



Solange er nicht was von Bieber vorsingt.


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Solange er nicht was von Bieber vorsingt.



Erinnere mich nicht daran  Die JUNGS aus meiner Klasse singen das immer , weil sie genau wissen, wie sehr ich das hasse-.- Da brauch ich erstmal ne Runde Vocaloid zum Verdauen


----------



## H2OTest (1. Juni 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Erinnere mich nicht daran  Die JUNGS aus meiner Klasse singen das immer , weil sie genau wissen, wie sehr ich das hasse-.- Da brauch ich erstmal ne Runde Vocaloid zum Verdauen



du dürftest nicht neben mir sitzen


----------



## Sabito (1. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Solange er nicht was von Bieber vorsingt.



Auf die Idee würde ich niemals kommen, vor mach ich sonstwas, als das ich was von dem singe.

@Alux
Ich singe nach "Timing", höre mir ein Lied 80-200 mal an, lerne die ersten 20 Male das "Timing", in dem ich die Worte singen muss und die restlichen 60-180 Male lerne ich Lyrics, wobei ich das Lied meist dann immernoch nur mit Stimme singen kann, also nicht nur als Instrumental und dazu singe ich.^^

Edit: Rofl, nachdem ich mir nun die Piano-Version von dem Lied angehört habe will ich Klavier lernen. -.-^^


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2011)

Das erinnert mich daran, dass ich nochn Lied bräuchte auf Montag, und es Auswendig lernen...


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> du dürftest nicht neben mir sitzen


 
Ich über schon einen Sola-CHop mit nem 10kgWälzer.


----------



## Sabito (1. Juni 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA_KdRhG9OI
Das Lied klingt auf Klavier echt gewöhnungsbedürftig, naja klingt es eigentlich auch schon so.^^


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> @Alux
> Ich singe nach "Timing", höre mir ein Lied 80-200 mal an, lerne die ersten 20 Male das "Timing", in dem ich die Worte singen muss und die restlichen 60-180 Male lerne ich Lyrics, wobei ich das Lied meist dann immernoch nur mit Stimme singen kann, also nicht nur als Instrumental und dazu singe ich.^^
> 
> Edit: Rofl, nachdem ich mir nun die Piano-Version von dem Lied angehört habe will ich Klavier lernen. -.-^^




Also ich hör ein Lied, je nachdem welches, 2-10 Mal dann kann ich den Rhythmus und danach süchtel ich halt die Lyrics. 
Apropos Piano ich bin nur durch Realize the real Lies auf die Idee gekommen Gitarre zu spielen^^


----------



## Sabito (1. Juni 2011)

Nee Gitarre nicht, Piano hat bei mir eine beruhigende Wirkung.^^


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2011)

Bestes Lied auf einem Klavier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t0BtXHWveCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mir jagt jedesmal ein kalter Schauer über den Rücken, wenn ich das höre.


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FMDxKRx10mU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das aufm Keyboard ist Sauschwer. Aber ich werde es spielen!


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

Nicht schlafen Leute


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Nicht schlafen Leute



Dachte ich mir auch gerade


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2011)

Ich tu nebenher basteln.


----------



## Sabito (1. Juni 2011)

Ich höre mir bloss ein Lied gerade in der Piano-Version an und dann das Original, dauert halt ein bisschen.^^

Edit: Übrigens das Lied was ich mir angehört habe war http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JuCtpwJ4SU


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich tu nebenher basteln.



Was baust denn?


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Was baust denn?



Hab mir aus Lederresten und Gips ne Schnabelmaske aus der Pestzeit gebastelt, die tu ich grad mit Metallschleifpapier ab abschleifen, damit ichs nacher lackieren kann, ohne dass es aussieht wie gefleckt. Mach dem Lack kommen noch Federn und Spiegelsplitter drauf , an die Seiten schwarze Seidenbänder und fertig ist die Maske für die nächste Industrialparty.  Ich hasse sowohl die Schweißerbrillen als auch die Gasmasken.


----------



## Sabito (1. Juni 2011)

Ich wünsche mir ein bisschen Zeit, um Piano zu lernen. -.- Vielleicht in den Sommerferien ein bisschen, wenn ich nicht zu meinem Dad fahre.

Edit: Apropo Piano lernen und Zeit, ich sollte wenn alle arbeiten durch sind mich mal bei einer Fahrschule anmelden.^^


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir ein bisschen Zeit, um Piano zu lernen. -.- Vielleicht in den Sommerferien ein bisschen, wenn ich nicht zu meinem Dad fahre.



Du wirst am Anfang fluchen, wetten dass? xD


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2011)

Sooo Feierabend, jetzt noch ne Runde darten gehen. ^^


----------



## Sabito (1. Juni 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Du wirst am Anfang fluchen, wetten dass? xD



Da brauchen wir nicht wetten, vll sollte ich doch zu meinem Dad fahren und fragen, ob ich mich 6 Wochen bei seiner Freundin einquatieren darf, deren kleiner Sohn spielt Keyboard, da könnt ich was lernen oder ich nehme irgendwie unterricht, zu Hause kann ich eigentlich nicht viel reißen.


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

Wer mag mir ne neue Einrichtung zahlen? xD


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2011)

Ich nicht


----------



## Sabito (1. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Wer mag mir ne neue Einrichtung zahlen? xD



Du?
Ich überlege, wenn ich in den großen Kellerraum ziehe bei uns, ob ich mir die Möbel selber baue.^^

Bis auf Bett und Sofa.^^

Edit: Wenn ich zu Hause Piano lernen will, sollte ich mir ein Keyboard kaufen erstmal.^^


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir ja im ersten Stock vor 2 Jahren ein Wohn/Arbeitszimmer eingerichtet und gestern begonnen in meinem alten Kinderzimmer, wo auch mein Bett steht, die Massen an Lego und die paar Stofftiere in Schachteln zu verpacken und weg damit in die Rumpelkammer. 
War ne Menge Staub, ich bin in den letzten 3 1/2 Jahren immer nur zum Schlafen rein und hab nie was angefasst^^.

Jetzt will ich halt noch ausmalen und ne neue Einrichtung reinknallen also Kästen, großes Bett und ne Leseecke. Momentan stapeln sich die Bücher nen halben Meter hoch neben meinem Bett.


----------



## Sabito (1. Juni 2011)

Jaja, für meine Bücher habe ich ein ausgeklügeltes System, naja, wenn die Schrankbretter von ihren Haltern runter fallen werde ich, wnen ich im Bett liege von 15-20Kg Bücher erschlagen und dann hab ich noch eine Schublade unter dem Bett, wo nochmal locker 40Kg Bücher dirn sind.^^

Edit: Ich hoffe die Schrankbretter halten.^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. Juni 2011)

Ich bereite gleich 3-4 Kilo Nudelsalat zu. Falls wer etwas abhaben möchte, einfach vorbeikommen.


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

Mahlzeit, ich hol mir jetzt auch noch was


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2011)

Und ich geh pennen. Gute nacht


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

N8i.

Und ich iss mein Eis weiter


----------



## Sabito (1. Juni 2011)

Mach das mal.... hab auch Hunger auf Eis Oo


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

Männo mein Vanilleeis mit Motoröl is alle -.-


----------



## Sabito (1. Juni 2011)

Je länger ich Lieder auf Piano höre, desto mehr will ich spielen lernen und i-wie habe ich gerade Bock alle FF spiele zu kaufen Oo
Und i-wie habe ich gerade keine Lust etwas zu machen, einfach nur dazu liegen und Musik zu höören Oo


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Und i-wie habe ich gerade keine Lust etwas zu machen, einfach nur dazu liegen und Musik zu höören Oo



das ist normal^^


----------



## Sabito (1. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> das ist normal^^



Nein, für mich ist das abnormal, eigentlich müsste ich vorm Pc hocken und mich bei einem Ego-Shooter von den Noobs voll weinen lassen, dass ich dich so schlecht sei, wenn sie in meine Fallen laufen.^^


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nein, für mich ist das abnormal, eigentlich müsste ich vorm Pc hocken und mich bei einem Ego-Shooter von den Noobs voll weinen lassen, dass ich dich so schlecht sei, wenn sie in meine Fallen laufen.^^



Ja lasst das Abschlachten beginnen!!!


----------



## Sabito (1. Juni 2011)

Aber gerade bin ich einfach zu ruhig, eindeutig ein Beweis, das ein Klavier auf mich beruhigend wirkt.^^


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

Gibt nur 2 Dinge die mich beruhigen

Musik und Motoröl


----------



## Sabito (1. Juni 2011)

Bei mir ist es nichtmal jede Musik, am besten geht es wie gesagt mit Klavier oder Orchester, ab und zu Symphonic Metal und auf die Idee mit den FF spielen bin ich wieder durch http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ZAoWUkFawzc gekommen (hatte schonmal vor alle zukaufen, natürlich die nicht überarbeiteten Fassungen).

Edit: Schweren Herzen habe ich mich dazu entschieden zu zocken und erstmal keine Musik zu hören.


----------



## Thoor (2. Juni 2011)

Letzter.


----------



## Konov (2. Juni 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Letzter.



Nö


----------



## Sabito (2. Juni 2011)

Wollt ich auch schon sagen.^^
Bin wieder Musik hören, zocken war nicht so dolle.^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. Juni 2011)

Salat ist fertig. Fürs Rezept PM an mich.


----------



## Jester (2. Juni 2011)

Wer ist hier Letzter?!


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Juni 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Wer ist hier Letzter?!



Du nicht.


----------



## Sabito (2. Juni 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Alux (2. Juni 2011)

Abend


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. Juni 2011)

So, der Salat hat jetzt den Tag über gehalten, noch genügend da.

Abend zusammen.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2011)

Na kinners ... allet fit?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. Juni 2011)

und was treibt ihr so ?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jpluWjJuL0&feature=fvhl


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2011)

Nix ... bin grad am überlegen ob ich noch Claire in die PSX rein werfe um den B Teil von Resident Evil 4-2 zu zoggen


----------



## Alux (2. Juni 2011)

Tu es!     Muh es!
Tu es!     Muh es!
Tu es!     Muh es!
Tu es!     Muh es!
Tu es!     Muh es!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. Juni 2011)

aha so pennen muss morgen ganz früh zum strassenverkehrsamt auto anmelden weggen heute dem feiertag und vorgestern hatte die nen ausflug -.- (die vom amt)


----------



## Alux (2. Juni 2011)

wünsch dir guten shclaf


----------



## Dominau (2. Juni 2011)

Woho, auf Sat1 kommt ein toller Film. 
Guten Abend schwärmer..


----------



## Alux (2. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend Dominau, was kommt denn auf SAT1?


----------



## Soladra (2. Juni 2011)

huhu


----------



## Dominau (2. Juni 2011)

Catch me if you can.
der ist echt super


----------



## Alux (2. Juni 2011)

jup aber kenn ich schon, da schau ich lieber Seraphim Falls


----------



## Soladra (3. Juni 2011)

Und auf is^^


----------



## H2OTest (3. Juni 2011)

huhu soladra,
garnet draußen an der sonne?


----------



## Alux (3. Juni 2011)

guten Abend


----------



## Reflox (3. Juni 2011)

Abend


----------



## Sabito (3. Juni 2011)

nabend


----------



## H2OTest (3. Juni 2011)

Oh ich hatte vorhin so ein leckeres eis <3


----------



## Reflox (3. Juni 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Oh ich hatte vorhin so ein leckeres eis <3



Und ich hol mir jetzt eins. Ein Eis des Bösen. mwahaha


----------



## H2OTest (3. Juni 2011)

das ist aber net so geil wie meins lecker mango erdbeere


----------



## Alux (3. Juni 2011)

is hier wer der sich mit Latei auskennt?
geht um den Leitsatz in Assassin´s Creed "Nichts ist wahr, alles ist erlaubt."

auf http://www.lateinwiki.org/Zitate wird er mit "Nihil verum , Omnia licita." übersetzt
in einem Lateinforum (http://www.albertmar...rum/?view=14134) aber mit "[font="Georgia,"]Nihil verum , omnia licent."[/font]
[font="Georgia,"]
[/font]
[font="Georgia,"]was ist jetzt die richtige Version?[/font]
[font="Georgia,"]
[/font]
[font="Georgia,"]EDIT: sowas werd ich mir für mein Wohnzimmer kaufen [/font]
[font="Georgia,"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0OKkoJ735hY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2011)

Aböönd


----------



## Soladra (3. Juni 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> huhu soladra,
> garnet draußen an der sonne?



Nein. Ich hasse die Sonne. Zu heiß und außerdem bekomme ich extremst schnell Sonnenbrand.


----------



## H2OTest (3. Juni 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nein. Ich hasse die Sonne. Zu heiß und außerdem bekomme ich extremst schnell Sonnenbrand.



liegste lieber wie Ebbie in nem Sarg? *g*


----------



## Soladra (3. Juni 2011)

So isses. Da isses wenigstens schön kalt.



Reflox schrieb:


> Und ich hol mir jetzt eins. Ein Eis des Bösen. mwahaha



Irre ich mich oder hast du heute gute Laune?


----------



## Sabito (3. Juni 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nein. Ich hasse die Sonne. Zu heiß und außerdem bekomme ich extremst schnell Sonnenbrand.



Ich stimme da 100% zu, auch wenn ich nich schnell einen Sonnenbrand bekomme, aber mir ist Regen oder Winter klieber.


----------



## Soladra (3. Juni 2011)

Regen <3

Wenn es so richtig kalt ist und stürmt und der Regen einem so richtig ins Gesicht peitscht, das ist cool


----------



## Alux (3. Juni 2011)

wuhuu es schüttet grad volle kanne und gewitter kommt wahrscheinlich ua noch^^


----------



## Soladra (3. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> wuhuu es schüttet grad volle kanne und gewitter kommt wahrscheinlich ua noch^^



Mein Lieblingswetter


----------



## Dominau (3. Juni 2011)

wooohaa. 2 stunden Rise of Nations gespielt und ich hab nichtmal zuende gespielt. Musste aufgeben weil es so langweilig wurde. 
Und das kam mir vor wie ne halbe Stunde ca


----------



## Soladra (3. Juni 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> wooohaa. 2 stunden Rise of Nations gespielt und ich hab nichtmal zuende gespielt. Musste aufgeben weil es so langweilig wurde.
> Und das kam mir vor wie ne halbe Stunde ca



ing mir mit the Witcher ähnlich


----------



## Dominau (3. Juni 2011)

man merkt das es freitag abend ist. alle sind unterwegs


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2011)

Ich ned. Mir ist nur lw


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch net unterwegs, hab grad Inglourious Basterds geschaut.


----------



## Sabito (4. Juni 2011)

Mir ist LW. Ich hab keinen Plan, was ich machen soll.


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Juni 2011)

Lust auf eine Runde League of Legends?

Falls ja, bin im Spiel unter diesem Namen zu erreichen, bis dann.


----------



## Velynn (4. Juni 2011)

wer auf primitives Bomberman steht, darf gerne gegen player1253 antreten

http://playit.ch/multiplayer-spiele/bomberman


----------



## Reflox (4. Juni 2011)

Draussen in der Nachbarschaft feiern 40-60 Jährige n Fest. Wie die brüllen und johlen ist richtig peinlich und extrem nervend. 
Ich glaub ich erschiess mich.


----------



## Sabito (4. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Draussen in der Nachbarschaft feiern 40-60 Jährige n Fest. Wie die brüllen und johlen ist richtig peinlich und extrem nervend.
> Ich glaub ich erschiess mich.



Bei mir ist es mal wieder totenstill, ich frage mich solangsam wo die ganzen Tiere, Insekten, Autofahrer etc. Nachts hin sind. Oo
Und das mit dem erschiessen hatte ich vorhin in einem anderen Zusammanhang.^^


----------



## Reflox (4. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es mal wieder totenstill, ich frage mich solangsam wo die ganzen Tiere, Insekten, Autofahrer etc. Nachts hin sind. Oo
> Und das mit dem erschiessen hatte ich vorhin in einem anderen Zusammanhang.^^



Boah, meinste die ham reingestuhlt, ne die haben bloss nen kicker geholt.

Ich bin grad ziemlich angepisst, weil ich PENNEN WILL.


----------



## Sabito (4. Juni 2011)

Ich will nicht pennen, darf aber auch nicht die Nacht durhc machen. -.-

Edit: Haben noch ein altes Aquarium im Keller stehn, vll lässt sich das noch anders verwenden, sonst muss das schöne selbstgebaute Stück weggeschmissen werden -.-


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

Tach liebe Buffies


----------



## Sabito (4. Juni 2011)

huhu du alux

hole mal den staubsauger raus und sauge staub


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> huhu du alux
> 
> hole mal den staubsauger raus und sauge staub



du alux? hört sich komisch an^^


----------



## Sabito (4. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> du alux? hört sich komisch an^^



mensch lass mich, bin ein bisschen nicht ganz bei der sache.^^


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> mensch lass mich, bin ein bisschen nicht ganz bei der sache.^^



aso okay, wer is es nich^^

Tante Edith sagt gleich kommt X-Men- Der letzte Widerstand^^


----------



## Dropz (4. Juni 2011)

nabend


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2011)

Aböönd ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Juni 2011)

und was treibt ihr so ?


----------



## Dropz (4. Juni 2011)

mlg gucken


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Juni 2011)

mlg?

zogge grade rage of storms das wie comand an concer nur in echtzeit wegen aufbau und so 
nebenbei gucke ich heibane renmei ist nen anime auf animax dem sender


----------



## Dropz (4. Juni 2011)

major league gaming  das ganze wochenende über die besten sc2 spieler


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

X-Men schauen


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2011)

komischer nachtschwärmer der schon ab 22 uhr auf ist ^^


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> komischer nachtschwärmer der schon ab 22 uhr auf ist ^^



Is doch sonst schon um 21 Uhr auf. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2011)

mein ich ja ^^ die anderen nachtschwärmer die ich kenne machten erst um mitternacht auf weil da die kinder schlafen waren ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Juni 2011)

rage of storm ist schon interesant so wie o gamen nur kleine planeten nur öl kampf ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Juni 2011)

alle tot ^^ oder was los ^^


sry doppelpost ^^(oder ist er es nicht) ^^


----------



## Sabito (4. Juni 2011)

Klar sind alle tot, was denkst du den?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Juni 2011)

ok dan klau ich mir gelich parr lambos in der gegend von mir muss nur gucken wo nen händler ist ^^


----------



## Sabito (4. Juni 2011)

Da ich auch noch Lebe, sollte ich vll auch plündern gehen.^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Juni 2011)

hehe ^^

noch 1:24:15 biss mein hauptquartier fertig ist -.- 
bei rage of storms


----------



## DexDrive (5. Juni 2011)

Eben von der Arbeit nach Hause gekommen jetzt erstmal schön chillen und Pc zocken.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Juni 2011)

naja spät schicht geht noch ^^


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2011)

Schlag den Raab ist wirklich abendfüllend, wieder richtig spannend heute.

Eigentlich ist die Show immer spannend. ^^


----------



## Sabito (5. Juni 2011)

Lieber später als nie, oder?^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Juni 2011)

schlag den raab ist fail sage ich


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> schlag den raab ist fail sage ich



Mit welcher Begründung? ^^ 
Ist doch ne sehr platte Aussage.

IMO die spannendste Unterhaltungsshow im deutschsprachigen Fernsehen, nicht zuletzt wegen dem sehr natürlichen Stefan Raab, der als Entertainer mir persönlich sehr sympathisch ist, weil er immer am Boden geblieben ist, egal welchen Erfolg er in seiner Karriere hatte. Außerdem ist er ein sehr natürlicher Typ. Wo hat man das sonst im Fernsehen noch?

Die Spiele sind jedes Mal was neues und jedes mal ist es spannend.
Weiß nicht, was man mehr haben will. Wegen sowas lohnt es sich noch GEZ zu zahlen.


----------



## Magogan (5. Juni 2011)

Schlag den Raab ist gefährlich - beide verletzt ... und es geht ziemlich lange, so lange ging es selten ...


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Schlag den Raab ist gefährlich - beide verletzt ... und es geht ziemlich lange, so lange ging es selten ...



Stimmt.
Und der Bundeswehr-Stabsarzt gewinnt bestimmt 
So jemandem gönn ich doch keine Million Euro. Ich hoffe, er verliert doch noch.


edit: Raab gewinnt beim Kofferpacken, wahahaha, er hatte echt Glück aber auch Skills. ^^


----------



## Magogan (5. Juni 2011)

Ein Arzt, der 3 Mal in der Schule sitzen geblieben ist, ist auch selten Oo


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juni 2011)

leider ist der film ausgefallen wegen raab mal wieder


----------



## Dominau (5. Juni 2011)

Wow. Um halb 5 aufgestanden und ich bin hell wach


----------



## llcool13 (5. Juni 2011)

Kuckuck


----------



## Petersburg (5. Juni 2011)

Oh... hai.


----------



## Dominau (5. Juni 2011)

Hai? WO?!


----------



## Sabito (5. Juni 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hai? WO?!



Hinter dir! Pass auf!


----------



## Dominau (5. Juni 2011)

noooooooiiiinnn..


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2011)

Aböönd


----------



## llcool13 (5. Juni 2011)

Nabend Ihr...


----------



## zoizz (5. Juni 2011)

Schon Gewittert?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Juni 2011)

hat vor studnen mal geregnet^^

jeah morgen um 6 aufstehen aber mlg läuft doch noch 1,5h


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Schon Gewittert?



Jo, heut abend so irgendwann nach 20 Uhr. ^^


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2011)

Bettchen Zeit


----------



## Raffzahl (6. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend.


----------



## tonygt (6. Juni 2011)

Vorhin nen Gewitter gehabt, als wir im Kletterpark grade Fertig mit der Einweisung waren -.-" somit ist das ganze dann Flach gefallen.
Dann halt später im Wald durch den Matsch geradelt, was dan der Ausgleich für den verpatzen Kletterpark war.


----------



## NexxLoL (6. Juni 2011)

Ich kann nicht schlafen weil ich morgen mein Abschlussprüfung in Deutsch schreibe....Von daher gucke ich jetzt König der Löwen


----------



## Raffzahl (6. Juni 2011)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht schlafen weil ich morgen mein Abschlussprüfung in Deutsch schreibe....Von daher gucke ich jetzt König der Löwen



Da wünsche ich viel Spaß. Ich selbst werde jetzt ins Bett gehen und Latein 2 Lektionen für morgen lernen. Gute Nacht euch allen!


----------



## NexxLoL (6. Juni 2011)

Dann wünsche ich dir auch viel Spaß  Gute Nacht


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juni 2011)

Ihr seid auch nicht mehr das, was ihr mal wart. Wieso zum Teufel ist der NS noch nicht auf?


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2011)

Weil DIR alle den Vortritt lassen wollten. Abend. ^^


----------



## tonygt (7. Juni 2011)

Weil er von vielen schon als Tot betrachtet wird


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Juni 2011)

Abend ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. Juni 2011)

Wieso finde ich Two and a Half Men aufeinmal einigermaßen lustig? o.O
Davor war ich absolut Anti Sitcom und jetzt zieh ich mir die Sendung rein.

Komisch.

Ein Fall für Eimer Abdallah


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Weil DIR alle den Vortritt lassen wollten. Abend. ^^



DIR würde ich das tatsächlich noch abkaufen, aber den meisten Anderen hier nicht 

Was macht ihr grad Schönes? Ich zieh mir mit ner Freundin The L Word rein <3


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Juni 2011)

Ich hab Allianzbesprechung ^^
Wir wollen Europa von den Polen und Tschechen zurückerobern ;D


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. Juni 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich hab Allianzbesprechung ^^
> Wir wollen Europa von den Polen und Tschechen zurückerobern ;D



o.O


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Juni 2011)

World of Tanks  Clanwars ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WIQpY6dNH5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kennt jemand noch dieses süchtig machende Spiel?

Und lasst euch nicht von Mission 1 täuschen.
Das wird später noch viel komplexer.


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> DIR würde ich das tatsächlich noch abkaufen, aber den meisten Anderen hier nicht
> 
> Was macht ihr grad Schönes? Ich zieh mir mit ner Freundin The L Word rein <3



Ich fasse das als Kompliment auf. 

Ich schau grad TV Total.


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Juni 2011)

Die ganzen Spiele die wie Pharao sind alle sooooooooooooooo süchtig machend ^^

Ob Zeus, (irgend son römer Caesar kA ) oder Pharao... alles echt super geile Spiele.

Allein die Ganze Zeit wie man den Arbeitern zuschaut, wie sie die größte Pyramide bauen  ;D  einfach sooo geil xD


----------



## tonygt (7. Juni 2011)

Bin grad dabei doch noch irgendwas aus den Bildern zu machen, die ich letztens von nen paar Kumpels, beim Mountanbiken gemacht habe, die aber alle Aufgrund des schlechten Lichts total Unscharf sind


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich fasse das als Kompliment auf.
> 
> Ich schau grad TV Total.



So hab ich das auch gemeint 

Ich werd jetzt gleich mal ins Bett gehen, weil ich Kopfschmerzen bekommen hab und nix mehr dagegen im Haus hab.


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> So hab ich das auch gemeint
> 
> Ich werd jetzt gleich mal ins Bett gehen, weil ich Kopfschmerzen bekommen hab und nix mehr dagegen im Haus hab.



Na dann gute Besserung und angenehme Nachtruhe!


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juni 2011)

Dankeschön. Ich hoffe es und noch dazu hoffe ich, dass es nicht wieder gewittert und unsere Heizung beim Stromausfall "schreit". Werd mich nämlich wieder erschrecken, das garantier ich


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. Juni 2011)

Und wieder mein Win7 zerschossen. Ich könnte kotzen. -.- Endlosschleife Starthilfe ftw


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Und wieder mein Win7 zerschossen. Ich könnte kotzen. -.- Endlosschleife Starthilfe ftw



Wat machst du für Sachen?^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (8. Juni 2011)

Pharao.exe als Administrator gestartet aufeinmal Zack. 
Systemwiederherstellung hat jetzt auch nichts gebracht.
 God DAMMIT
Da will man nen klassiker zocken ...
Naja muss wohl wieder win7 neu aufgesetzt werden.

Naja bin schlafen. Ich quäle mich morgen dann damit ab. Jute Night


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Pharao.exe als Administrator gestartet aufeinmal Zack.
> Systemwiederherstellung hat jetzt auch nichts gebracht.
> God DAMMIT
> Da will man nen klassiker zocken ...
> ...



Hmmm so ein Uraltgame zerschießt Win7? Kaum vorstellbar.
Was meinst du denn genau mit "aufeinmal Zack"?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (8. Juni 2011)

Das Problem war das ich nen Patch saugen musste. Offizielle Quelle (Sierra) Gibts nicht mehr also musste Drittanbieter her. Natûrlich ûber die gesaugte WinZip Datei Kaspersky drüber laufen lassen. Mit Zack mein ich das der Bildschirm kurz schwarz wurde, das Spiel war im Begriff zu laden. Dann hat der Pc neugestartet und seitdem Endlosschleife. Reparatur wird durchgeführt und nach dem Restart wieder reparieren.


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Das Problem war das ich nen Patch saugen musste. Offizielle Quelle (Sierra) Gibts nicht mehr also musste Drittanbieter her. Natûrlich ûber die gesaugte WinZip Datei Kaspersky drüber laufen lassen. Mit Zack mein ich das der Bildschirm kurz schwarz wurde, das Spiel war im Begriff zu laden. Dann hat der Pc neugestartet und seitdem Endlosschleife. Reparatur wird durchgeführt und nach dem Restart wieder reparieren.



Hört sich merkwürdig an... trotzdem viel Glück beim neu aufsetzen


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen an alle Frühaufsteher oder Bettignoranten.

Kann bei dem Wetter so schlecht schlafen und hab mir grad überlegt mir die nächsten Tage mal nen neues Spiel zu besorgen ... hat da irgendjemand vielleicht ein paar Anregungen? 
Muss nicht UptoDate sein, mein Rechner ist momentan eh nicht der Hit.

Hab die letzten Wochen Banjo Tooie, Super Mario 64 und Yoshi's Island mal wieder durchgespielt und ansonsten Fallout 3 und Bioshock 2. 
Hätte aktuell also Lust auf was in Richtung Classic oder Story-Shooter, möglichst keine 10 Stunden Games, sollte schon ne Weile beschäftigen.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2011)

Und WIEDER eröffne ich den Nachtschwärmer. Guten Abend allerseits!

Vielleicht schaff ich morgen ja den Hattrick 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D9nkjqG2SfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3 *schnüff*


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2011)

Gudden Abend!


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2011)

Es lebt ja doch jemand hier!


----------



## Sabito (8. Juni 2011)

Nbööönd,

Ich sterbe noch vor lw, keiner zum quatschen in Skype da. -.-
Und morgen hat meine Schule "Sportabzeichentag". -.-


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Es lebt ja doch jemand hier!



Klar, was geht bei dir? ^^


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Klar, was geht bei dir? ^^



Alles, was zwei und mehr Beine hat und nicht im Rollstuhl sitzt 

Seriously.. Ich gucke grad "The L Word", wie gestern auch schon. Sind ja immerhin 6 Staffeln. Bin grad eine Folge vor meiner absoluten Lieblingsfolge. Zweite Staffel, 10. Folge, einfach genial. Hab allerdings die erste weg gelassen, weil die nicht so pralle war. Ich glaub, da war's noch ein bisschen wenig budgetiert etc.  Und natürlich ohne Rachel Shelley ^^


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2011)

Und ich mach nix besonderes. ^^

Matheklausur 10 Punkte, nachdem die letzte 0 Punkte war.
Von 0 auf 10 Punkte soll mir mal einer nachmachen


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Mir ist langweilig.

Respekt, Konov. Meine Klausuren waren leider nicht besonders ermutigend. Aber immerhin ging es jedem so.


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig.
> 
> Respekt, Konov. Meine Klausuren waren leider nicht besonders ermutigend. Aber immerhin ging es jedem so.



Naja, Geschichte Klausur hab ich auch wiederbekommen, das ist mein Leistungskurs und da hab ich nur 8 Punkte... sowas ist dann auch eher ernüchternd.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, Geschichte Klausur hab ich auch wiederbekommen, das ist mein Leistungskurs und da hab ich nur 8 Punkte... sowas ist dann auch eher ernüchternd.



Hatte ich auch 8 Punkte im Abi und war auch mein LK. Konnte wählen zwischen Novemberrevolution und Drittes Reich. War der einzige, der den "vergessenen Winter" genommen hat.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juni 2011)

Der ZAM nimmt mich im Gesichtsbuch nicht an o.o Frechheit, sowas.


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch 8 Punkte im Abi und war auch mein LK. Konnte wählen zwischen Novemberrevolution und Drittes Reich. War der einzige, der den "vergessenen Winter" genommen hat.



Der vergessene Winter war die Novemberrevolution nehm ich an? ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Der vergessene Winter war die Novemberrevolution nehm ich an? ^^



Hundert Punkte!


Mal eine Frage etwas abseits: Wenn man schwerbehindert mit Grad 100 ist und einem dadurch erleichterte Prüfungsordnungen zustehen, soll man diese auch nutzen, wenn sich die eigenen Moralvorstellungen damit nicht decken, weil man keine erkennbaren Schwächen hat?


----------



## Manaori (9. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hundert Punkte!
> 
> 
> Mal eine Frage etwas abseits: Wenn man schwerbehindert mit Grad 100 ist und einem dadurch erleichterte Prüfungsordnungen zustehen, soll man diese auch nutzen, wenn sich die eigenen Moralvorstellungen damit nicht decken, weil man keine erkennbaren Schwächen hat?



Hallo erst mal. xD

Ich denke, das kommt drauf an, wie stark deine Moralvorstellungen sind, und wie groß deine Prüfungsangst. Wenn du denkst, die Prüfung auch so schaffen zu können, wäre es sicherlich falsch meiner Meinung nach, die erleichterungen zu nehmen. Wenn dein Wille, die Prüfung zu schaffen, größer ist als deine Moral... 

Na, ich lgaube, die Frage kannst du dir am Ende nur selbst beantworten. Moral in solchenDingen hat jeder eine andere.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Der ZAM nimmt mich im Gesichtsbuch nicht an o.o Frechheit, sowas.



Nur (noch) Leute die ich RL auch kenne. :O (Ausnahme Mods) - Das ist also nichts persönliches. :-)


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal. xD
> 
> Ich denke, das kommt drauf an, wie stark deine Moralvorstellungen sind, und wie groß deine Prüfungsangst. Wenn du denkst, die Prüfung auch so schaffen zu können, wäre es sicherlich falsch meiner Meinung nach, die erleichterungen zu nehmen. Wenn dein Wille, die Prüfung zu schaffen, größer ist als deine Moral...
> 
> Na, ich lgaube, die Frage kannst du dir am Ende nur selbst beantworten. Moral in solchenDingen hat jeder eine andere.



Schwer zu sagen. Meine ganze Familie rät mir dazu, vor allem weil auf den Medikamenten halt schon Dinge wie Unkonzentration und Schlappheit draufstehen, aber ich mich - subjektiv - nicht so fühle. Mein Bruder führt da als Beispiel immer das Kindergeld an... das nimmt auch jeder mit, obwohl es nicht jeder braucht, einfach weil man einen Rechtsanspruch drauf hat.


----------



## Manaori (9. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen. Meine ganze Familie rät mir dazu, vor allem weil auf den Medikamenten halt schon Dinge wie Unkonzentration und Schlappheit draufstehen, aber ich mich - subjektiv - nicht so fühle. Mein Bruder führt da als Beispiel immer das Kindergeld an... das nimmt auch jeder mit, obwohl es nicht jeder braucht, einfach weil man einen Rechtsanspruch drauf hat.



Naja, das Kindergeld ist in meinen Augen nicht vergleichbar mit vergleichbaren Prüfungsordnungen. Kindergeld kriegt, grob gesagt, mal jeder, die Prüfungsordnungen verschaffen einem hingegen eine Erleichterung (wie das klingt -.- es ist spät!) gegenüber anderen.. einen  Vorteil, genau. Ich glaube, cih rede wirr. *hust*

Bei Medikamenten ists halt, dass sie zu den ungünstigsten Zeitpunkten zuschlagen können. :/ Da kommts drauf an, ob du eErfahrung mit ihnen hast.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Das ist kompliziert. Auf der anderen Seite tu ich damit ja keinem weh... es gibt ja keine Quote, wonach nur x% bestehen. Die meisten würden das machen ohne drüber nachzudenken.


----------



## Manaori (9. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das ist kompliziert. Auf der anderen Seite tu ich damit ja keinem weh... es gibt ja keine Quote, wonach nur x% bestehen. Die meisten würden das machen ohne drüber nachzudenken.



Also, ich kann dir jetzt nur raten, was ich immer bei so nem Zwiespalt mache, wenns kein vor und zurück gibt: Ne münze werfen


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Also, ich kann dir jetzt nur raten, was ich immer bei so nem Zwiespalt mache, wenns kein vor und zurück gibt: Ne münze werfen



Kopf durch die Wand liegt mir eher. Meistens mit viel Gebrüll.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nur (noch) Leute die ich RL auch kenne. :O (Ausnahme Mods) - Das ist also nichts persönliches. :-)



Fuuuuuu dann kam ich wohl zu spät, oder kennst du Humpli persönlich? ^^


Nachti nun auch von mir =)


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2011)

Gute Nacht an alle die schlafen gehen. ^^

@Flo
Ich würds auf jedenfall machen, wenns dadurch in irgendeiner Form einfacher wird.
Es wird einem zugestanden, warum sollte man es also nicht auch nutzen.


----------



## Manaori (9. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kopf durch die Wand liegt mir eher. Meistens mit viel Gebrüll.



*schmoll* Auch gut. Dann behalt ich meine Münze halt.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2011)

Öh Ceiwyn, wird dir das irgendwie vermerkt? Und bist du in der Lage entsprechende Prüfungen auch ohne diese Erleichterungen ordentlich zu bestehen? Weil wenn ja wäre es unnötig und gegebenenfalls erhöt der Verzicht später deine Chancen; bei nicht bestehen natürlich nicht.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juni 2011)

Und da ist der Hattrick geschafft *den Jubel entgegennehm* 

Guten Abend allerseits!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Juni 2011)

Ich hab Zam auf Fakebook? 

Braucht wer ne EHEC frei Gurke? http://cgi.ebay.de/110697866587


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Braucht wer ne EHEC frei Gurke? http://cgi.ebay.de/110697866587



Alt.


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend!


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Abend. Mal LoL spielen.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

Ich überleg die ganze Zeit Black Ops zu spielen .. aber irgendwie .. ne.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Juni 2011)

Huhu Zam.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

Wasn? *g*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Juni 2011)

Ich wollte nur Hallo sagen. Und irgendwie macht es mir Angst wenn ich mit dir alleine hier bin.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Juni 2011)

Gott ist das Geil NWO Deppen zu verarschen xD


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juni 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur Hallo sagen. Und irgendwie macht es mir Angst wenn ich mit dir alleine hier bin.



Solange du nicht die Seife fallen lässt, ist alles gut :>

Ich überlege, nächstes Jahr aufs L Beach zu fahren. Dieses Jahr war Rachel Shelley da, letztes Jahr Leisha Hailey.. Würd mich schon reizen. Gut, dass die Tickets ohne Übernachtungen erst im Oktober verkauft werden, bis dahin hab ich noch Zeit zu überlegen und zu hoffen, dass bis dahin ein paar der Acts für nächstes Jahr bekannt sind ^^


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

Allein ist relativ :>


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juni 2011)

Schubdidub *durch den Thread renn*


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich überleg die ganze Zeit Black Ops zu spielen .. aber irgendwie .. ne.



Pfui!


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Juni 2011)

CoD ist das Werk des Teufels!


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2011)

Kann mir mal einer sagen, wieso abends immer irgendeine Seite bei mir nich mehr funktioniert? Gestern war's Youtube, heut isses die Seite vom FZ... Huh? Ich versteh's nich.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2011)

It's time to kick ass and chew bubblegum!


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> It's time to kick ass and chew bubblegum!



Nä!


----------



## orkman (10. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> It's time to kick ass and chew bubblegum!



viel spass mit deinem duke


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> It's time to kick ass and chew bubblegum!



Ich will auch nen Kaugummi!


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> viel spass mit deinem duke



Der kommt erst morgen in der Balls-of-Steel-Edition.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der kommt erst morgen in der Balls-of-Steel-Edition.



Heute wohl eher, oder?


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Heute wohl eher, oder?



Ich hoffs.. ich verfolge das Paket schon den ganzen Tag .. *g*


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2011)

Du freust dich ja mehr als auf Geburtstag und Weihnachten zusammen =)
Dann hoff ich mal, dass du keine ZU hohen Erwartungen hast :/


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Du freust dich ja mehr als auf Geburtstag und Weihnachten zusammen =)
> Dann hoff ich mal, dass du keine ZU hohen Erwartungen hast :/



Nö - ich weiß ungefähr was mich erwartet. *g* Im Verlag ists schwer nichts zu erfahren.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2011)

Das stimmt wohl. Dann wünsch ich dir morgen (bzw. später) viel, viel und noch mehr Spaß =)


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2011)

Ich geh mal pennen. Schlaft gut, Buffies!


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich geh mal pennen. Schlaft gut, Buffies!



Gute Nacht Maus! 
Und ich bin auch weg.


----------



## Petersburg (10. Juni 2011)

Huii, von 0:00-1:00 die Abschlussprüfung in Mathe vom letzten Jahr geschrieben, nebenbei fern gesehn und den von ZAM geschenkten Keks geknabbert  

... STOPT DIE PINGUINE      

&#8364;: Nein ich bin nicht aufgedreht. Aufgedreht. Aufgedreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeht 

&#8364;²: Und gute nacht


----------



## Dropz (10. Juni 2011)

nabend :]


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Juni 2011)

Sers ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2011)

Ein wildes Sahnebutter erscheint!


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2011)

Dadadadaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Dropz (10. Juni 2011)

seid ihr schonmal gewiped weil der heiler nicht wusste wie man ohne healbot heilt?


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> seid ihr schonmal gewiped weil der heiler nicht wusste wie man ohne healbot heilt?



Nope, aber ich durfte in IC deswegen mal Fauldarm (hieß der so? der mit den sporen und dann giften) zu 80% allein heilen. Also als ich noch gezockt hab.


----------



## Dropz (10. Juni 2011)

und in jeder 2. ini ist ein bot <.<


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2011)

Guten Abbönd!

Ich überlege grade, ob es wohl sinnvoll ist, etwas in der Richtung Film und Fernsehen zu studieren.
Was haltet ihr davon?

Es muss einem natürlich liegen, aber irgendwie findet man bei Google auch nix über die Berufssaussichten. Und die Künstlerischen Eignungsprüfungen vor dem Studium sollen ja auch sehr hart sein.


----------



## Dropz (10. Juni 2011)

gibt es nicht so "beratungsstellen" ? oder ist das nur bezüglich einer möglichen Berufswahl?


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> gibt es nicht so "beratungsstellen" ? oder ist das nur bezüglich einer möglichen Berufswahl?



Naja schon aber das sind ja sehr allgemeine Fragen... also mich würde mehr interessieren ob da jemand Erfahrungen hat... glaub bei einer Beratungsstelle bin ich da nicht so gut aufgehoben. Abgesehen von der Frage wie es auf dem Arbeitsmarkt so aussieht, vielleicht.


----------



## Dropz (10. Juni 2011)

hmhm sorry damit kann ich leider nicht dienen  ich muss erstmal selber überlegen, was ich studieren soll  aber ich habe ja noch ca 1-2 jahre


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Juni 2011)

Weiß einer wie ich von ner exe. Datei das Symbol änder?

Beispielweise probiere ich das bei der Alcohol 120% exe, dann kommt aber immer so eine fehlermeldung^^ Das neue icon ist übrigens eine PNG datei[attachment=11957:dreck.jpg]


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> hmhm sorry damit kann ich leider nicht dienen  ich muss erstmal selber überlegen, was ich studieren soll  aber ich habe ja noch ca 1-2 jahre



Dito... mein Abi hab ich dann ca. im Mai 2012 in der Tasche. (2. Bildungsweg  )


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Juni 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Weiß einer wie ich von ner exe. Datei das Symbol änder?
> 
> Beispielweise probiere ich das bei der Alcohol 120% exe, dann kommt aber immer so eine fehlermeldung^^ Das neue icon ist übrigens eine PNG datei[attachment=11957:dreck.jpg]



Soweit ich weiss kann man keine PNG als Icon nutzen.

Versuch mal sie in eine .ico Datei umzuwandeln.

http://www.convertico.com/


----------



## Dominau (10. Juni 2011)

@Master
Muss ne .ico datei sein soweit ich weiß

Edit: FU Blizzlord :<


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Juni 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss kann man keine PNG als Icon nutzen.
> 
> Versuch mal sie in eine .ico Datei umzuwandeln.
> 
> http://www.convertico.com/




Naja bei Rocketdock hab ich meine Icons auch einfach mit ner PNG ersetzt, deswegen verwirrt mich das ein bissl,
aber ich werd mal diese Seite probieren^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2011)

ICQ-Server down \o/


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Juni 2011)

OK also diese convertico Seite funktioniert soweit, bloß hab ich gerade gesehen, das ich bspw. bei Google Earth das Symbol nicht ändern kann, also da ist unter Eigenschaften kein Button namens "ändere Symbol" oder so 
edit: Ok habs doch ne Antwort durch google gekriegt


----------



## Raffzahl (10. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend.
Gott ich hasse LoL. Ich verliere so oft wegen meinen Teammitgliedern, das ist so unglaublich.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> Gott ich hasse LoL. Ich verliere so oft wegen meinen Teammitgliedern, das ist so unglaublich.


League of Legends is ja auch blöd^^


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Juni 2011)

Gnaaah

Kann mir jemand http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/flm2asbm/alcohol120.png

bei http://www.convertico.com/ hochladen und mir die ico. file irgendwie zukommen lassen? Der will das nicht hochladen -.-"


----------



## Dominau (10. Juni 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> League of Legends is ja auch blöd^^



Richtig!


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2011)

Ihr seid mir ja auch schweigsame Gesellen...


----------



## Dominau (10. Juni 2011)

Es ist Freitag Abend. Was erwartest du? :>
Da sind die meisten Leute unterwergs.

ICQ soll endlich mal wieder funktionieren. :<


----------



## Konov (11. Juni 2011)

Ihr habt Sorgen. ^^


----------



## Dominau (11. Juni 2011)

Bin mal schlafen. Gute nacht euch verbliebenen Schwärmern.


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Juni 2011)

Kann mir jemand was photoshoppen?^^ Is nur Schwarz weiß machen


----------



## Reflox (11. Juni 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand was photoshoppen?^^ Is nur Schwarz weiß machen



Kann man das nicht auch mit GIMP?^^


----------



## Auriga__ (11. Juni 2011)

Joa auch... Man kann sowas auch mit Paint.Net machen. Geht praktisch mit jedem Grafikprogramm ^^


----------



## Konov (11. Juni 2011)

Na, wer feiert heute und wer gammelt daheim vor den Elektrogeräten? ^^

Ich gammel


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juni 2011)

Ich gammel, aber ich geh vielleicht auch noch weg. Aber lust hab ich eigentlich nicht. Mhn. Hallo.


----------



## Dropz (12. Juni 2011)

nabend :]


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Juni 2011)

sers


----------



## Dropz (12. Juni 2011)

wie gehts ?


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Juni 2011)

Saumüde, und ich hab festgestellt, dass mein Studium nix für mich is, und ich am liebsten iwas mit Agrarwissenschaft machen würde  xD


----------



## Dropz (12. Juni 2011)

ich freue mich schon aufs studium


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juni 2011)

Heute spiel gehabt


----------



## Dropz (12. Juni 2011)

welcher sport ?


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2011)

Nen guten Abend wünsch ich *wink*

Ich glaub, ich krieg ne Erkältung o.O Hatte seit ein paar Jahren keine mehr, aber seit heute Morgen ist meine Nase ziemlich zu oder am Laufen, ich hatte heute Morgen Halsschmerzen und muss immer wieder husten, nicht, weil der Drang da ist, sondern weil ich verschleimt bin. Außerdem fühl ich mich total gedätscht, bin um halb 10 aufgestanden, hab heute Nachmittag ne Dreiviertelstunde gepennt und könnte jetzt schon wieder ins Bettchen. Und ich komm mir vor, als wär mein "Kopf zu", wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine. Als würde mir jemand um meine Wahrnehmung n Dämpfer packen oO Ich mein.. Wtf, ich hab seit Jahren keine Erkältung mehr gehabt und jetzt kommt sie im Sommer?! Vielleicht ist ja heute auch einfach nicht mein Tag...


----------



## Dropz (12. Juni 2011)

kann gut sein, dass es dir morgen wieder ganz normal geht  ich hab das gleiche auch manchmal


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2011)

Ich hab das eigentlich nie - außer, ich werde wirklich krank. Deswegen wundert's mich ja so. Vielleicht krieg ich ja auch EHEC, wie war da nochmal die Inkubationszeit? Ich hab gestern frische Paprika gegessen und heute Salat O.O


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juni 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> welcher sport ?



Football wuhu!


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2011)

Abend zusammen!

Grad ne fremde Katze in meinem Zimmer gehabt, wie geil, ich hab gedacht ich träume, wälzt sich auf meinem Teppich. ^^

War aber ganz lieb, konnte sie aus dem Fenster raustragen.


----------



## Edou (13. Juni 2011)

Tragen? Schaem dich, ab in die Ecke. Fuer so einen fall gibts nur 2moeglichkeiten. Toast+butter+katze+offenes fenster = katze durch die Welt fliegen lassen oder mit einem Katapult wegschleudern.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2011)

Auch nich schlecht =) Wir hatten, bevor wir unseren Hund hatten, auch öfter nen fremden Kater hier drin. Im Sommer ist die Terassentür hier eigentlich Tag und Nacht auf, weil mitten auf dem Land, alles recht hoch umzäunt etc. Jedenfalls hat dieser Kater ganz gerne mal das Katzenfutter unserer Katze gefressen, oder, wenn das leer war, in unsere Töpfe geschaut. Da schepperte es dann schon mal nachts, man steht auf, macht die Tür auf und sieht nur was schwarzes vorbeizischen nach draußen. Der war auch nicht wirklich zutraulich ^^ Als wir unseren Hund dann angeschafft haben, hat er es noch einmal gewagt, hier reinzukommen. Nachdem unser Hund ihn dann raus und durch den Garten gejagt hat, hat er sich dann doch lieber nicht mehr blicken lassen


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Tragen? Schaem dich, ab in die Ecke. Fuer so einen fall gibts nur 2moeglichkeiten. Toast+butter+katze+offenes fenster = katze durch die Welt fliegen lassen oder mit einem Katapult wegschleudern.



Naja, ich wohne Sousterrain - heißt, wenn ich ausm Fenster gucke, gucke ich 30cm überm Gras. ^^
Viel rausschleudern ist das nicht. Aber es ist halt eine große Wiese da, und ich hab sie einfach rausgesetzt. Sie hat mich aber sehr treu angeschaut.


----------



## Alux (13. Juni 2011)

huhu


----------



## Edou (13. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, ich wohne Sousterrain - heißt, wenn ich ausm Fenster gucke, gucke ich 30cm überm Gras. ^^
> Viel rausschleudern ist das nicht. Aber es ist halt eine große Wiese da, und ich hab sie einfach rausgesetzt. Sie hat mich aber sehr treu angeschaut.


Keine Ausreden, ab in die Ecke!


----------



## Dropz (13. Juni 2011)

bei mir war vor einiger zeit mal eine fremde katze und hat sich am napf vollgefressen


----------



## Sabito (13. Juni 2011)

Bei uns versucht auch andauernt eine Katze rien zukommen, wir verscheuchen die immer, es ist übrigens die Katze vom Nachbar.^^

Ich sehe, mein Musikstück wird nicht so schnell fertig, ein bisschen rumprobieren, ein paar Noten zusammenschreiben, gucken wie es klingt, verwerfen, neuschreiben, usw., das wird ein heiden Spaß. xD


----------



## Edou (13. Juni 2011)

Gut Nacht euch.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juni 2011)

Yeahy Quarantäne läuft wieder und wieder darf ich mich weglachen bei dem Film.^^

Edit: Nacht Edou


----------



## Dropz (13. Juni 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Gut Nacht euch.



nachti


----------



## Dropz (13. Juni 2011)

noch jemand da ?
es wird schon wieder hell


----------



## Raheema (14. Juni 2011)

First ? :>


Wunderschönen guten Abend


----------



## Raffzahl (14. Juni 2011)

Nabend. 

Ich geh off. Nacht!


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2011)

Nacht!
Und Abend! Ich bin noch da.


----------



## Raffzahl (14. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend, Schwärmer!


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juni 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2011)

Abööönd


----------



## Razyl (14. Juni 2011)

Kann mal wer die Sp**** von Lulzsec aus dem Verkehr ziehen? Langsam nervt es -.-


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2011)

Nabööööhnd!


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann mal wer die Sp**** von Lulzsec aus dem Verkehr ziehen? Langsam nervt es -.-



Jetzt nochmal auf Deutsch


----------



## schneemaus (15. Juni 2011)

Naböhnd!

Na, wer schaut sich noch gleich die Mondfinsternis an? Hier ist es noch nicht dunkel genug, aber so in 20-30 Minuten werd ich mich nach draußen begeben, um das Spektakel zu beobachten. Ist übrigens auch ein Vorbote für den Weltuntergang 2012, hab ich heute gelesen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2011)

Nabeeeend.


----------



## Sabito (15. Juni 2011)

2012 soll die Welt untergehen? Das geht doch nicht ich bin noch nicht mit der Schule fertig und hatte keine Freundin.... aus, pöse, pöse Welt mach brav sitz!


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann mal wer die Sp**** von Lulzsec aus dem Verkehr ziehen? Langsam nervt es -.-



Verstehe auch nicht was das soll, die gehen total Strukturlos vor. Wollen die einfach nur das ganze Internet trollen oder was?
Oh man, ich hoffe auf ein Krieg zwischen Anon und LulzSec. :>


----------



## Razyl (15. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> 2012 soll die Welt untergehen? Das geht doch nicht ich bin noch nicht mit der Schule fertig und hatte keine Freundin.... aus, pöse, pöse Welt mach brav sitz!



Die Freundin kannst du dir bis 2012 suchen 



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Verstehe auch nicht was das soll, die gehen total Strukturlos vor. Wollen die einfach nur das ganze Internet trollen oder was?
> Oh man, ich hoffe auf ein Krieg zwischen Anon und LulzSec. :>



Oh ja, Cyber-War. Nur die Konsumenten leiden ><


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juni 2011)

Dank LulzSec leiden wir doch eh schon. -.-'


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> und hatte keine Freundin....



Hast nix verpasst. Weitermachen! 

Und: Guten Abend zusammen!


----------



## Sabito (15. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hast nix verpasst. Weitermachen!
> [...]



Ja, solangsam bekomme ich auch das Gefühl, dass ich da nichts verpasse, wobei es eigentlich ziemlich schön wäre.^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja, solangsam bekomme ich auch das Gefühl, dass ich da nichts verpasse, wobei es eigentlich ziemlich schön wäre.^^



Warten auf die große Liebe. Hast ja noch rund 1 1/2 Jahre Zeit.


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2011)

Wem fällt auf, wo sich das Paket gerade befindet, welches ich erwarte? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Sabito schrieb:


> Ja, solangsam bekomme ich auch das Gefühl, dass ich da nichts verpasse, wobei es eigentlich ziemlich schön wäre.^^



Anfangs ist es ganz schön, irgendwann ist es dann immer dasselbe. Dann kommt die Phase, wo es dir nur ums rammeln gehen wird und danach ist auch das zu langweilig. Einige Zeit später suchst du die "wahre" Liebe und findest sie doch nicht. Ende der Geschicht'. ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wem fällt auf, wo sich das Paket gerade befindet, welches ich erwarte?



Wird ne nasse Lieferung, nä?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Juni 2011)

Feucht! ololololol


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2011)

Tja hoffentlich isses nich so feucht in Feucht, wie der Name vermuten lässt.
Sind nämlich zwei Hemden drin und wer will schon feuchte Hemden anziehen? ^^


----------



## Sabito (15. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wem fällt auf, wo sich das Paket gerade befindet, welches ich erwarte?



Wo ist Feucht? Oo

Edit: Aha in der Nähe von Nürnburg/Nürnberg (war das jetzt richtig und welches nu?Oo)


----------



## Razyl (15. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wo ist Feucht? Oo



http://maps.google.d...=&sll=51.106397,10.648855&sspn=0.732056,2.113495&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Feucht,+N%C3%BCrnberger+Land,+Bayern&z=13

Da 

Edit: Hm, der Link klappt nicht so. Verdammt!

Edit2: haha, er klappt. Buffed ist komisch


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2011)

Auf jedenfall irgendwo in der feuchten Pampa, jaaanz weit weg von mir


----------



## schneemaus (15. Juni 2011)

Das gibt's doch nicht. Jeden Tag sieht man den Mond und heute - nichts am Himmel zu sehen außer viele, viele Sterne. Deprimierend.


----------



## Sabito (15. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das gibt's doch nicht. Jeden Tag sieht man den Mond und heute - nichts am Himmel zu sehen außer viele, viele Sterne. Deprimierend.



Sei froh, ich habe das letzte mal die Sterne am Himmel vor einer Ewigkeit gesehen, aber der Mond ist immer da, ausser wnen es wie heute bewölkt ist.


----------



## ZAM (15. Juni 2011)

Ich hasse Kälte - aber die schwüle Wärme in der Bude hier nervt auch gewaltig...


----------



## Sabito (15. Juni 2011)

Ich mag Kälte, wenn es warm ist werde ich immer so schnell müde.^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Juni 2011)

Soll ich dich wärmen Zam?


----------



## schneemaus (15. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Sei froh, ich habe das letzte mal die Sterne am Himmel vor einer Ewigkeit gesehen, aber der Mond ist immer da, ausser wnen es wie heute bewölkt ist.



Bei uns ist es nicht bewölkt, nur so ein paar dünne Schleierwölkchen - und nein, ich bin nicht froh. Ich hätte mir den roten Mond bei der Mondfinsternis schon gerne angeschaut.


----------



## Zylenia (15. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das gibt's doch nicht. Jeden Tag sieht man den Mond und heute - nichts am Himmel zu sehen außer viele, viele Sterne. Deprimierend.




Konnte leider auch nix sehen,bei uns ist alles bewölkt.
Nichtmal Sterne sind da.


----------



## Sabito (15. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es nicht bewölkt, nur so ein paar dünne Schleierwölkchen - und nein, ich bin nicht froh. Ich hätte mir den roten Mond bei der Mondfinsternis schon gerne angeschaut.



Ich würde gerne mal etwas anderes als dne Mond sehen, ich würde mich mal gerne Abends oder Nachts ins Gras legen und in den Sternhimmel schauen, aber ohne Sterne nicht möglich -.-


----------



## ZAM (15. Juni 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Soll ich dich wärmen Zam?



Noch mehr schwüle Wärme? *g*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Juni 2011)

Oooooooh jaaaaa...


----------



## Dominau (15. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube es ist etwas zu spät für ein Bauernfrühstück..


----------



## ZAM (15. Juni 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist etwas zu spät für ein Bauernfrühstück..



Eier liegen so spät nur schwer im Magen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Juni 2011)

Haste immer noch kein Icq Max? :/


----------



## Razyl (15. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hasse Kälte - aber die schwüle Wärme in der Bude hier nervt auch gewaltig...



Hi Zam.

Sagmal du: Warum gibt es manchmal so nen Fehler, dass ich nicht mehr schreiben darf? Wenn ich z.B. ne Antwort im Thread verfasse, dann kommt manchmal das irgendein Code nicht mehr übereinstimmt? D:


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Juni 2011)

Kleine Razyls müssen draußen bleiben.


----------



## Dominau (15. Juni 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Haste immer noch kein Icq Max? :/



Nope :<
War zu faul um es zu installieren..


----------



## Skatero (15. Juni 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Nope :<
> War zu faul um es zu installieren..



Geht ja auch so lange.


----------



## Dominau (15. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Eier liegen so spät nur schwer im Magen.


Schmeckt aber lecker! 



Skatero schrieb:


> Geht ja auch so lange.



Lass mich Ska


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Eier liegen so spät nur schwer im Magen.


Seit wann ist Ei schwer verdaulich^^ liegt nicht eher der speck und das schöne glänzende fett schwer im bauch


----------



## Raffzahl (16. Juni 2011)

So geht das aber nicht. Kurz vor 0 noch keinen verfassten Eintrag.


----------



## Sabito (16. Juni 2011)

Der Nachtschwärmer stirbt, anders ist dass nicht zu erklären oder alle warten auf Ferien oder so.


----------



## EisblockError (17. Juni 2011)

Seit Marcel und Heinreich weg sind ist buffed nichtmehr das was es mal war.

sind alle weg weil die beiden weg sind


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Der Nachtschwärmer stirbt, anders ist dass nicht zu erklären oder alle warten auf Ferien oder so.



Ach was... Schwarzmalerei! ^^

Gibt Tage, an denen ist hier halt weniger los.
Sobald man aber mal wieder ein polarisierendes Thema anschneidet, kommen sie alle aus ihren Löchern.


----------



## Edou (17. Juni 2011)

Sie haben gerufen? Ahhhh Fehlalarm, es war eine Falle! *zurueck ins loch kriech*


----------



## Petersburg (17. Juni 2011)

Es ist Mitternaaaaacht... ok leicht daneben. Dämliche Uhrzeiten


----------



## Alux (17. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend!

Und wieder ess ich Chips^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Juni 2011)

Oi!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2011)

Moin Moin ihr Landratten ^^


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2011)

Abend zusammen.

Grad mal wieder SIGNS auf DVD geschaut.
IMO einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten. Voll spannend


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2011)

Ein wildes Sahnebutter erscheint!


----------



## Alux (17. Juni 2011)

Oh no!


----------



## Sabito (17. Juni 2011)

Näbönd, gleich gibt es für mich Tifkühl pizza


----------



## Petersburg (17. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Näbönd, gleich gibt es für mich Tifkühl pizza



*Tiefkühl
*Tiefkühlpizza (Jup zusammen geschrieben)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (17. Juni 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *Tiefkühl
> *Tiefkühlpizza (Jup zusammen geschrieben)



Flame nicht meine Rechtschreibung, die Pizza wäre fast verbrannt, da musste ich schnell sien.


----------



## Petersburg (17. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Flame nicht meine Rechtschreibung, die Pizza wäre fast verbrannt, da musste ich schnell sien.



Flamen, verbrannt, hast du versucht die auf einen Grill zu werfen?


----------



## Sabito (17. Juni 2011)

Nee aber der Backofen ist unberechenbar, manchmal reichen 10min und manchmal muss dieselbe Pizza fast 20min backen.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2011)

Mjam, hätt ich jetzt auch gern.


----------



## Thoor (18. Juni 2011)

Oh ein Sahnebutt! D:

letzter q.q


----------



## Raffzahl (18. Juni 2011)

Nein, du bist nicht der Letzte. Nicht, solange ich es noch verhindern kann.


----------



## Sabito (18. Juni 2011)

*umguck* 
bin ich nun letzter?


----------



## Raffzahl (18. Juni 2011)

Nein!


----------



## Thoor (18. Juni 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Nein!



Doch!


----------



## Raffzahl (18. Juni 2011)

Na gut, dann ist Sabito eben letzter. *traurig den Nachtschwärmer verlässt.*


----------



## Sabito (18. Juni 2011)

Raffzahl, du hast doch (bis jetzt, zu meinem post) das letzte wort gehabt


----------



## Raffzahl (18. Juni 2011)

Aber Thoor hat mir gesagt, dass du der Letzte bist und ich es nicht sein darf.


----------



## Sabito (18. Juni 2011)

Hör doch nicht auf Thoor, sei doch einfach der letzte.


----------



## Raffzahl (18. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und ich bleib jetzt der Letzte. Gute Nacht euch allen.


----------



## Jester (18. Juni 2011)

Neues In Flames Album!


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2011)

Gudden Abend allerseits!

Sleepers auf VOX, spannender Film mit Starbesetzung


----------



## Reflox (18. Juni 2011)

Hellouw


----------



## Sabito (18. Juni 2011)

So ich höre mir jetzt mal 37.228 Songs durch, um mal zu sehen, ob ich nicht was neues finde, was meinem Geschmack entspricht.^^

Edit: Fangt mit der Band A Perfect Circle an und hört mit ZZ Top auf.^^


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> So ich höre mir jetzt mal 37.228 Songs durch, um mal zu sehen, ob ich nicht was neues finde, was meinem Geschmack entspricht.^^
> 
> Edit: Fangt mit der Band A Perfect Circle an und hört mit ZZ Top auf.^^



Na wenn du die alle durchhören willst, bist du im Schnitt 111.000 Minuten beschäftigt, wenn man berücksichtigt, dass ein Lied im Schnitt 3 Minuten lang ist.
111.000 Minuten entspricht 1850 Stunden, was wiederum 77 Tage bedeutet. 
Viel Spass


----------



## Sabito (18. Juni 2011)

Habe mich für Stichhörproben entschieden und habe so alle Interpreten in 2Std durch gearbeitet


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juni 2011)

Hallöchen.


----------



## Raffzahl (18. Juni 2011)

Nabend.
Nach vielen Jahren gucke ich zum ersten Mal vollständig den Zeichentrickfim "Prinzessin Mononoke".


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juni 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Nabend.
> Nach vielen Jahren gucke ich zum ersten Mal vollständig den Zeichentrickfim "Prinzessin Mononoke".



Das ist eine Politische Satire, der Film.


----------



## Sabito (18. Juni 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Nabend.
> Nach vielen Jahren gucke ich zum ersten Mal vollständig den Zeichentrickfim "Prinzessin Mononoke".



Hab ich schon 7-9 Mal gesehen, zählte in meiner Kindheit zu einen meiner Lieblingsfilme und ich gucke diese Filme immernoch gerne. Das wären dann: Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland, Das Königreich der Katzen, Prinzessin Mononoke, Das letzte Einhorn (irgendeinen habe ich glaube vergessen), leider laufen die so selten und wenn doch, dann sind die innerhalb weniger Tage durch (bzw. Das letzte Einhorn läuft nur zu Weihnachten). -.-


----------



## Raffzahl (18. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Hab ich schon 7-9 Mal gesehen, zählte in meiner Kindheit zu einen meiner Lieblingsfilme und ich gucke diese Filme immernoch gerne. Das wären dann: Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland, Das Königreich der Katzen, Prinzessin Mononoke, Das letzte Einhorn (irgendeinen habe ich glaube vergessen), leider laufen die so selten und wenn doch, dann sind die innerhalb weniger Tage durch (bzw. Das letzte Einhorn läuft nur zu Weihnachten). -.-



Ich hatte damals Angst vor dem Film.
Mein Vater sagte, das Heut Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland lief.


----------



## Sabito (19. Juni 2011)

Die 37.228 Songs haben etwa eine Zeitspanne von 1980-2007 oder so, wobei ich die älteren Lieder favorisiere.^^


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2011)

Mal schnell durchhören wa


----------



## Sabito (19. Juni 2011)

Was da alles dabei ist:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcrfvP11Hbo

Genau das Lied habe ich als Stichprobe zum hören erwischt, für den Typen.^^


----------



## zoizz (20. Juni 2011)

ich geh jetzt ins Bett.


Kommt noch jemand mit?


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt ins Bett.
> 
> 
> Kommt noch jemand mit?



Bei dir ins Bett? Vergiss es 

Bleib noch wach. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juni 2011)

Kann mir jemand nen gutes Buch empfehlen? 
Kein Roman, eher sowas wie von Kostolany oder ähnliches.


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2011)

Die Pascha-Sache gehört jetzt erstmal geklärt. :O


----------



## Arosk (20. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> :O



Was soll das?

Timing regelt :>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Juni 2011)

Also, ich hab dich da gesehn Zam!


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Also, ich hab dich da gesehn Zam!



Ich habs mir jetzt mal ergoogelt. Soviel Alkohol kann's gar nicht geben.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Juni 2011)

hihi


----------



## Razyl (20. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habs mir jetzt mal ergoogelt. Soviel Alkohol kann's gar nicht geben.



Ist das ne Herausforderung?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist das ne Herausforderung?



Ich bin zu alt dafür. *g*


----------



## Deanne (20. Juni 2011)

Pascha? Pffttt.... Ich wollte mal einen besoffenen Kumpel nach einer Tabledance-Veranstaltung dort abholen und durfte nicht mal in der Nähe parken, weil Frauen dort (zumindest angezogen) verboten sind.


----------



## Razyl (20. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin zu alt dafür. *g*



Du bist doch erst.. 28? 29? Da geht noch was Zam ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juni 2011)

Was für ein langweiliger Laden


----------



## Arosk (20. Juni 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Pascha? Pffttt.... Ich wollte mal einen besoffenen Kumpel nach einer Tabledance-Veranstaltung dort abholen und durfte nicht mal in der Nähe parken, weil Frauen dort verboten sind.



Gaybar?


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juni 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Gaybar?


Würde erklären wieso Humpel da so gut Bescheid weiß


----------



## Deanne (20. Juni 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Gaybar?



O-Ton vom Security-Heini: "Nein, keine Frauen, das gibt nur Ärger, das ist hier nicht mehr erlaubt." 

Die holde Weiblichkeit hat dort nur mit Striptease-Diplom und textilfrei Zutritt.


----------



## Arosk (20. Juni 2011)

Das fällt mir ein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTN6Du3MCgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So genial ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juni 2011)

Der Song ist einfach top, am geilsten ists wenn die besoffenen mit etwas Verstand dann bei dem Song aufhören mitzusingen ^-^

/e: Oha, wies' Zensiert wurde. "Lets start a *whiplash"


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OK773gp4sT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ab 0:30
ich kann nicht mehr, so epic, wie er auftaucht


----------



## Gazeran (20. Juni 2011)

Hab jetz nen avatar + neue sig


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. Juni 2011)

nAbend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Juni 2011)

Pascha ist ne Puffkette, und in Köln gibts zusätzlich ein Stockwerk für Männer.


----------



## Deanne (20. Juni 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Männer.



Männer... Frauen... Man weiß es nicht und möchte es auch nicht wissen...


----------



## Arosk (20. Juni 2011)

Das will ich garnicht wissen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QS0q3mGPGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Juni 2011)

Hi, I'm Ryan Dunn, and this is called the Drunk Driver!




Okay der is sau Fies :/


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Juni 2011)

Ich war noch nie in einem Club. Das ist was für Leute, die zu viel Geld haben - oder zu wenig Sex.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juni 2011)

Sehr verdrehte Vorstellung von Clubs hast du


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Sehr verdrehte Vorstellung von Clubs hast du



Basierend auf persönlichen - oder besser sozialen - Erfahrungswerten.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juni 2011)

Naja ich sag mal so, man kann durchaus ohne viel Geldaufwand aus Clubs heraus gehen und Gründe dafür gibts noch ein paar mehr als nur Sex. Am Freitag feiert ne Freundin von mir ihrend Geburtstag und soweit ich weiß werden wir zur späteren Stunde in einem Club landen. Es ist also die Feier im Vordergrund.. ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Juni 2011)

Na in Clubs wie dem Pascha war ich auch noch nicht, als Azubi tut man sich da schwer.


----------



## Vrocas (20. Juni 2011)

Vrocas ist wieder da, wieviele leben noch die mich kennen?


----------



## Razyl (20. Juni 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Vrocas ist wieder da, wieviele leben noch die mich kennen?



Wer?


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Juni 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Vrocas ist wieder da, wieviele leben noch die mich kennen?



Wie viele sollten denn nicht mehr leben?


----------



## Vrocas (20. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wie viele sollten denn nicht mehr leben?



nur einer

Der Oli :>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Juni 2011)

Wer bist du und du warst weg?


----------



## Vrocas (20. Juni 2011)

jop, bin Vrocas und hab ca vor nem halben jahr ne kleine wow pause gemacht (Schule undso, familie etc. kotz...) jetzt hab ich wieder angefangen und wollt nur mal hier ins forum reinschnuppern


----------



## orkman (20. Juni 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> jop, bin Vrocas und hab ca vor nem halben jahr ne kleine wow pause gemacht (Schule undso, familie etc. kotz...) jetzt hab ich wieder angefangen und wollt nur mal hier ins forum reinschnuppern



und jetzt muss/soll jeder dich kennen !  recht so!


----------



## Vrocas (20. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> und jetzt muss/soll jeder dich kennen !  recht so!



das habe ich mit keinem wort gesagt aber lesen sollte gelernt sein..


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juni 2011)

Kaum wieder hier und direkt so drauf. Kein Wunder, dass sich keiner an dich erinnert


----------



## Deanne (20. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich war noch nie in einem Club. Das ist was für Leute, die zu viel Geld haben - oder zu wenig Sex.



Naja, ich finde diese Sichtweise auch etwas oberflächlich und voreingenommen. Aber du hast ja auch eine sehr kritische, einseitige Haltung gegenüber Alkoholkonsum, die selbst ich als Soft Drink-Trinkerin nicht ganz teile. Mal in einem Club ein Bier trinken führt nicht zu moralischem Verfall. 
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Ich finde ja, dass man in Clubs durchaus Spaß haben, Musik hören und tanzen kann, ohne abzustürzen. Und ich bin wirklich kein Fan von Besäufnissen und exzessivem Feiern. Nicht jeder geht am Wochenende weg, um sich zu besaufen oder jemanden abzuschleppen. Deine Sichtweise in allen Ehren, aber du urteilst da wirklich etwas vorschnell.

Und Club ist nicht gleich Club. Das Pascha ist eine Table Dance-Bar/Bordell und so sollte man es auch bezeichnen.


----------



## Vrocas (20. Juni 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Kaum wieder hier und direkt so drauf. Kein Wunder, dass sich keiner an dich erinnert



Muss ja schließlich meinen titel als troll verteidigen P


----------



## orkman (20. Juni 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Muss ja schließlich meinen titel als troll verteidigen P



trolle koennen auch net lesen ... die posten nur dumm drauf los ... du machst deinem titel volle ehre


----------



## Vrocas (20. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> trolle koennen auch net lesen ... die posten nur dumm drauf los ... du machst deinem titel volle ehre



uh das aber nett :>


----------



## Dominau (20. Juni 2011)

Guten abend


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Juni 2011)

Du hast immer noch kein icq max. :<<


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Muss ja schließlich meinen titel als troll verteidigen P



Ich erinnere mich. Deinen Avatar habe ich übrigens gemacht. :>


----------



## Saji (20. Juni 2011)

N'abend! 

Na, wer spielt noch so alles mitten in der Nacht LoL? ^^


----------



## Vrocas (21. Juni 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich. Deinen Avatar habe ich übrigens gemacht. :>



der übrigens spitze is :>


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2011)

Der Feierabend war viel zu kurz - ich hatte Bock was zu zocken, aber es reichte nur zu Dead Space 2 und ner Runde Black Ops


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Juni 2011)

Na ihr,

war gerade beim Umzug eines Freunde helfen, jetzt ist es schon wieder so spät... wie soll man denn so zocken. =/


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ueU5eluP8Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (21. Juni 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Du hast immer noch kein icq max. :<<



Ich weiß nicht ... Irgendwie genieße ich es ohne icq 
Aber runtergeladen habe ich es mir schon!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Feierabend war viel zu kurz - ich hatte Bock was zu zocken, aber es reichte nur zu Dead Space 2 und ner Runde Black Ops


beide durchgezockt? es leben die modernen kurzen spiele


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2011)

Abend und gute Nacht!


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juni 2011)

Wat? Nachtschwärmer 2 Tage lang nix gepostet?


----------



## Sabito (23. Juni 2011)

Ja, der Schwärmer stirbt doch vor sich hin.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

wat für ne schande


----------



## Petersburg (23. Juni 2011)

Schande über euch, die nichts Posten.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juni 2011)

FRÜÜÜÜÜÜHER häts' sowat net jejeben. Det sach i dia, jovel is det nich'.


----------



## Konov (23. Juni 2011)

Abeeeeend


----------



## tonygt (23. Juni 2011)

Abend,
Die Zeiten ändern sich.

Früher war die Zukunft auch besser.

Sitz grad vor einem 40 Seitigen Text, den ich bis Morgen gelesen haben muss und hab keinen Bock 
Bin inzwischen dazu übergangen, nur noch die Stellen zu lesen die schon mal von jemanden makiert wurden


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abeeeeend



Nabend


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juni 2011)

Ich mach mir jtz ne schöne flasche wein auf^^


----------



## Arosk (23. Juni 2011)

Mensch, mir ist so langweilig :<


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Juni 2011)

programmier starcraft maps^^


gute nacht


----------



## EisblockError (24. Juni 2011)

omg ist Nachtschwärmer leer o.O


Naja btw:

süß die ganzen Kinder die meinen Vanilla war besser früher, weil jetzt jeder nurnoch mit Addons rumläuft.

Vanilla war phne addons quasi unspielbar


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2011)

Ich eröffne mal für...mich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (24. Juni 2011)

bla bla bla ..


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> bla bla bla ..



Ah ich verstehe. Da muss ich dir wirklich zustimmen!


----------



## Sabito (24. Juni 2011)

Ach meinste Reflox?


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2011)

Ja mein ich.


----------



## H2OTest (24. Juni 2011)

blablub?


----------



## Sabito (24. Juni 2011)

Vergiss es, das ist meins.... MEINS!!


----------



## H2OTest (24. Juni 2011)

blub


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2011)

Nigga get ya own thread


----------



## H2OTest (24. Juni 2011)

mir ist doch nur langweilig und es kommt nix im tv


----------



## lavora123 (24. Juni 2011)

yo yow yow yow yo


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> mir ist doch nur langweilig und es kommt nix im tv



Mein ja auch nicht dich^^

Hab das letztens wirklich am Bahnhof gehabt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (24. Juni 2011)

Also ich finde, Jungs sollten alle als Schuluniform ein leicht pinkfarbendes Poloshirt tragen.


/discuss


----------



## H2OTest (24. Juni 2011)

dann rasier ich mir n A in den nacken ...


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2011)

[tuntenmodus]Also ich wäre ja sofort dafür [/tuntenmodus]


----------



## Sabito (24. Juni 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Also ich finde, Jungs sollten alle als Schuluniform ein leicht pinkfarbendes Poloshirt tragen.
> 
> 
> /discuss



Willst du mich killen? Ich würde freiwillig das Shirt verbrennen und die Schule wechseln oder wenn das auf allen Schulen Pflicht ist ausser Landes fliehen!


----------



## H2OTest (24. Juni 2011)

vorallem bei meiner statur : 1,95m groß 95 kilo schwer ...


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2011)

HELICOPTERS FOR EVERYONE!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CVUBHpAZCfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (24. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> [tuntenmodus]Also ich wäre ja sofort dafür [/tuntenmodus]



EPIC!


----------



## orkman (24. Juni 2011)

zum thema mit den rosa shirts hab ich noch das hier gefunden : gay test





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=El6uyijhqn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (24. Juni 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Also ich finde, Jungs sollten alle als Schuluniform ein leicht pinkfarbendes Poloshirt tragen.
> 
> 
> /discuss



Rosa ist einfach keine männliche Farbe, ergo passt es nicht.
Wenn jemand schwul ist und es schön findet, bitte sehr, aber ich finde als Mann passt sowas nicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RF9fqx4H_Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dance Inc.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9-seDrv1eQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Epic Sax n' violin Guy incoming...

Ich könnts mir Stunden anschauen


----------



## zoizz (24. Juni 2011)

Ich hab da irgendwo noch einen Link, der sagt einem, wie naja "warm" euer nickname ist ..... ich such mal ^^


&#8364;: Here we go: Wie schwul bist du wirklich?

me: 16,6% <- grad noch im Akzeptanzbereich


----------



## Konov (25. Juni 2011)

Schwul-o-meter sagt 99,9%, na dann!


----------



## schneemaus (25. Juni 2011)

41,5% - passt perfekt.

Aber ich geh jetzt schlafen - Gute Nacht!

Und für morgen früh zum Wecken:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pP3ICV4eRbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Juni 2011)

Willkommen im dritten Jahrtausend, in dem Homosexualität eigentlich nichts besonderes mehr sein sollte.


----------



## Vrocas (25. Juni 2011)

sind hier noch leute anwesend?


----------



## Petersburg (25. Juni 2011)

> *Schreit während er auf seine Geschwister einprügelt "SHICE BLIZZ NEED WOW OLOLOLOLO SHICE SHICE SHICE"*



War das nicht mal ein Satz von mir Vrocas?


----------



## Petersburg (25. Juni 2011)

Nachtschwärmer eröffnet sein, tun, ist!


----------



## Edou (25. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig -.-*

Juten Tach


----------



## Sabito (25. Juni 2011)

Nabend.
Bald F.3.A.R. die Solokampagne mit beiden Charakteren durch gezockt.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

ich werde mal meinen gewonnenen 6er Becks anbrechen...

Prost ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Juni 2011)

prost ^^ trink mal radler von flensburger oder dunkel oder kellerbier das rockt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

Flensburger dunkel *__*

Hab leider nurn sixxer gewonnen, aber bin glücklich  

Kostenloses Bier schmeckt doch eh immer am besten.


----------



## Spudy (25. Juni 2011)

Fohrenburger FTW. Das beste Bier^^ 

Guten Abend zusammen.


----------



## Dropz (25. Juni 2011)

nabend :]


----------



## stehplatz92 (25. Juni 2011)

Spudy schrieb:


> Fohrenburger FTW. Das beste Bier^^
> 
> Guten Abend zusammen.



RICHTIG!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

Das beste Bier ist definitiv Guiness. Danach kommt Killkenny, leider weeß ick net wo isch das bekomme ^^


----------



## Dropz (25. Juni 2011)

heinecken


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Juni 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> heinecken



iiihh, da kannste ja gleich Budweiser trinken


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juni 2011)

Ein wildes Sahnebutter erscheint!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ew8WsD4YYpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pampam (25. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JelbgQbZFSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (25. Juni 2011)

Abend, dachte ich schau hier auch nochmal rein bevor ich in 1er Stunde wieder Arbeiten gehe


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juni 2011)

Arbeiten um diese Uhrzeit auf nen Sonntag?


----------



## tonygt (25. Juni 2011)

Leider Arbeite von 12 bis meistens 6 Uhr aber wahrscheinlich nur noch 1 Woche, da mir die Zeiten zu unmeschlich sind und es dafür zu wenig Kohle gibt. Muss ich mir halt nen anderen Job suchen, um Geld fürs neue MTB zu verdienen.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das beste Bier ist definitiv Guiness. Danach kommt Killkenny, leider weeß ick net wo isch das bekomme ^^



Das 2. hatte ich heute im irish pub in wob, war net so mein ding ...


----------



## Soladra (25. Juni 2011)

huhu


----------



## Sabito (25. Juni 2011)

Huhu Sola^^


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2011)

Morgän!


----------



## Vrocas (26. Juni 2011)

miep


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2011)

nabend


----------



## Sabito (26. Juni 2011)

"wieder schleicht es sich von hinten an
und es fragt mich ob es helfen kann..."
*sing*

Boah hab ich Lw.^^


----------



## Vrocas (26. Juni 2011)

me²

und morgen wieder schule... mir wird voll schlecht wenn ich dran denk >_>
und die ersten 2 stunden Mathe - JACKPOT!... nicht


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2011)

Abend :>


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Abend :>



Nabend Brille :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2011)

sup?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. Juni 2011)

Oi!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2011)

A wild Humpelpumnpel appears 
[x]use beer

it's super effective,
humpelpumpel is drunk


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> sup?



Och, nicht viel... leider.



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Oi!



Dein Avatar ist veraltet


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2011)

Hallöle


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2011)

Die Sig ist nice


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die Sig ist nice



Nein, sie ist ein .gif. :teach:


----------



## Arosk (26. Juni 2011)

ICH. PIZZA. ESSEN!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. Juni 2011)

Alte Garde back in tha NS!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2011)

Gifs in der Sig können auch sehr nice sein :>

das zb:
http://fukung.net/v/41164/861d3f9dfa72d8177ac5f97b882db2b3.gif
*g*


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Alte Garde back in tha NS!



Du bist hier :S



Grüne schrieb:


> Gifs in der Sig können auch sehr nice sein :>




Zu groß!


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Gifs in der Sig können auch sehr nice sein :>
> 
> das zb:
> http://fukung.net/v/...97b882db2b3.gif
> *g*



ahahahha das Bild ist geil  

@Razyl :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> @*Razly* :



Geh weg


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2011)

nanananananananana TROLLFACE


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> nanananananananana TROLLFACE





Er hat meinen Namen falsch geschrieben!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2011)

aw :<


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2011)

Ja ,sorry, ich musste mich beeilen es hat geklingelt -.-


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2011)

Abend!

Donnerstag hab ich Geburtstag und irgendwie gehts mir jetzt schon auf die Nüsse. 

Ich kann dieses "heute ist Geburtstag, heute *muss *gefeiert werden" Getue nicht ab. Und alle terrorisieren einen mit Anrufen und wollen dass man ne Party schmeißt... NEIN ICH SCHMEIß KEINE PARTY 

MAN


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2011)

Sag die Feier ist irgendwo, stell nen Geschenktisch davor und Alkohol ins Gebäude, lass die Leute das Gebäude betreten, mach die Türen zu, nimm die Geschenke und mach dir zuhause nen schönen Abend.
Alle werden sagen, wie toll die Party war, du erfreust dich an den Geschenken und hattest nen ruhigen Tag :>


----------



## Dominau (26. Juni 2011)

Also wenigstens mit guten Freunden irgendwie Treffen. Aber eine Party schmeißen würd ich auch nicht machen, viel zu viel stress.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2011)

Ich hab gehört Hausparty bei Konov ?!


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Sag die Feier ist irgendwo, stell nen Geschenktisch davor und Alkohol ins Gebäude, lass die Leute das Gebäude betreten, mach die Türen zu, nimm die Geschenke und mach dir zuhause nen schönen Abend.
> Alle werden sagen, wie toll die Party war, du erfreust dich an den Geschenken und hattest nen ruhigen Tag :>



Tolle Idee 




Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört Hausparty bei Konov ?!



Ein Glück dass ich nicht bei Failbook angemeldet bin, sonst stünden warscheinlich am Donnerstag 1300 Leute vor der Tür und würden feiern.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2011)

Ne schöne große Feier, am Besten noch bei Facebook alle einladen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab bisher nur die wichtigsten ( 16. und 18.) gefeiert. Dieses Jahr werd ich 20, wirklich Lust hab ich nicht. :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ein Glück dass ich nicht bei Failbook angemeldet bin, sonst stünden warscheinlich am Donnerstag 1300 Leute vor der Tür und würden feiern.


[...]
Oder es kommt keiner, dann müsstest dein FB bild in das Forever alone face ändern


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ein Glück dass ich nicht bei Failbook angemeldet bin, sonst stünden warscheinlich am Donnerstag 1300 Leute vor der Tür und würden feiern.



Das es solche Leute noch gibt :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2011)

Saftschubsenschubser schrieb:


> Ich habe, als ob es der Zufall wollte, vor 2 Tagen meinen Rechner platt gemacht und wieder neu aufgesetzt (das wirkt echt Wunder!). Und kack mir bitte nicht auf meinen Rasen, wenns um meinen geistigen Zustand geht.
> [...]


Hach ja, der WoW-Teil


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hach ja, der WoW-Teil



Immer wieder genial!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Immer wieder genial!


Jep :>
Aber in letzter Zeit ist da iwie fast nix mehr los.
Früher kamen da minütlich Posts.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Jep :>
> Aber in letzter Zeit ist da iwie fast nix mehr los.
> Früher kamen da minütlich Posts.



WoW wird auch nicht jünger


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> WoW wird auch nicht jünger


Joa...
Aber auch hier ist immer weniger los.
Neben Spielerschwund jetzt auch Spammerschwund? :>


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Joa...
> Aber auch hier ist immer weniger los.
> Neben Spielerschwund jetzt auch Spammerschwund? :>



keine Ahnung...

Frag den allmächtigen Zam?


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2011)

Wenn er mal hier wäre... :<


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wenn er mal hier wäre... :<



Musst nur fest an ihn glauben *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Musst nur fest an ihn glauben *g*


Um mal Barney zu zitieren: 
"Er wird nicht kommen"


----------



## tonygt (26. Juni 2011)

Es wird wieder Sommer die Leute sie mehr draußen und am Abend müde und ham bessers zu tun als vorm Pc zu sitzen ^^
Ich bin auch nur hier weil ich eigentlich noch einen Text lesen müsste


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Um mal Barney zu zitieren:
> "Er wird nicht kommen"


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juni 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Es wird wieder Sommer die Leute sie mehr draußen und am Abend müde und ham bessers zu tun als vorm Pc zu sitzen ^^
> [...]



Nicht wirklich wenn man sich mal anschaut, wie das z.b. letzten Sommer war.
Zudem man abends im Sommer gerade nicht müde ist, da im Sommer weniger Melatonin produziert wird.
Und Schlaflosigkeit kommt auch im Sommer aufgrund der Temperaturen ziemlich häufig vor.
Zusätzlich: Das war die letzten Tage/Wochen auch schon so und da wars kein Wetter zum Rausgehen. :S


----------



## Sabito (26. Juni 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Es wird wieder Sommer die Leute sie mehr draußen und am Abend müde und ham bessers zu tun als vorm Pc zu sitzen ^^
> Ich bin auch nur hier weil ich eigentlich noch einen Text lesen müsste



Ich mag den Sommer nicht, bin deswegen Abends nicht müde, weil ich kaum drausen bin, weil mich die Sonne so tierisch nervt.^^


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das es solche Leute noch gibt :S



Willkommen im Club! 

Bei der Wärme abends draußen sein ist meistens übrigens auch nur ein Mückenstich einfangen... ^^

Tagsüber wenns angenehm ist gerne, aber spät abends neee...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich mag den Sommer nicht, bin deswegen Abends nicht müde, weil ich kaum drausen bin, weil mich die Sonne so tierisch nervt.^^



armes kind


----------



## Sabito (26. Juni 2011)

Ich mag den Sommer einfach nicht, zu warm und zu hell.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Juni 2011)

wennst nen albino oder rothaarig bist, verstehe ichs..aber sonst rockt die sonne doch


----------



## Sabito (27. Juni 2011)

Nee, es ist sogar egal, was ich tu, ich bekomme eh immer einen Sonnenbrand.^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2011)

und was ist mit sonnencreme?


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2011)

Sonne macht mich immer munter und fröhlich. ^^
Wenns bewölkt ist werde ich schnell depressiv 

Man muss aber aufpassen und darf nicht stundenlang in der Sonne hängen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juni 2011)

aufgrund der generellen wetterlage in deutschland, musste aber verdammt oft depressiv sein konov xD


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> aufgrund der generellen wetterlage in deutschland, musste aber verdammt oft depressiv sein konov xD



Jo, hätt mich auch fast verrückt gemacht die letzten 2 Wochen Wolken ohne Ende


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Juni 2011)

frische selfmade pizza fertig


----------



## Azerak (27. Juni 2011)

Um 1Uhr morgens? x_X
Wie kann man da noch was essen?!


*Kirschen mampft*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Juni 2011)

hm om nom nom^^

so lecker, es lebe der biorythmus.. muss ja erst morgen um 10 anner bowlingahn sein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2011)

fiiirrstt 

Juten Abend


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juni 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend!


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Juni 2011)

Sagt mal, kennt ihr ein Mini-Fußballspiel, bei dem man den Ball, der sich automatisch von links nach rechts bewegt, mit seinen nur zwei Spielern so ablenken muss, dass er im gegnerischen Tor landet. Dazu gibts noch solche Items wie Wodka-Flaschen, die den Gegner spielunfähig machen. Das war vor ca. 10 Jahren mal auf einer Spiele-CD von CBS, aber ich finde das einfach nicht mehr. Kenne den Namen nicht.


----------



## Sabito (27. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iQru7oCdYXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So ich verabschiede mich mal, ich gehe schlafen.

Aber eins noch: Mathematik FTW! Es gibt kein einfacheres Fach als Mathe.^^


----------



## Thoor (27. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hat da wer Supernatural gesehen...  Der Impala ist einfach der Knaller! 

Der neue Eminem Song ist auch n Burner *-*


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iLIfay2Orcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer mich findet kriegt 1€ 
Tipp: Ich habe obenrum nichts an & wenn hinterher alle sitzen bin ich links ca in der Ecke


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kennt ihr ein Mini-Fußballspiel, bei dem man den Ball, der sich automatisch von links nach rechts bewegt, mit seinen nur zwei Spielern so ablenken muss, dass er im gegnerischen Tor landet. Dazu gibts noch solche Items wie Wodka-Flaschen, die den Gegner spielunfähig machen. Das war vor ca. 10 Jahren mal auf einer Spiele-CD von CBS, aber ich finde das einfach nicht mehr. Kenne den Namen nicht.



Sagt mir nix aber hört sich witzig an 


edit: Bei der Wärme kann doch kein Mensch schlafen, ich glaube, ich bleibe noch etwas auf.


----------



## nemø (28. Juni 2011)

Kennt ihr Patrick Salmen? der ist so herrlich! Der kann so super reden und schreiben....


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2011)

nemø schrieb:


> Kennt ihr Patrick Salmen? der ist so herrlich! Der kann so super reden und schreiben....



Nö, aber danke für den Tipp! 

Und: Abend!


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen! Hier wieder Tote Hose?

Ich bin heute abend auf dem Weg zur Schule klitschnass geworden, auf dem Rückweg auch und auf dem Hinweg bin ich auf einer der Hauptverkehrsstraßen gestürzt.
Ein Stadtbus ist nur wenige Meter vor mir zum stehen gekommen. Zum Glück nur ein paar Schrammen aber Fahrrad konnte ich nicht wieder hinbiegen, da ist mit der Kette was im Eimer.

Scheiß Abend!


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2011)

Nabend :>


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2011)

Heidiho! Na, geht's euch gut? =)

Bin froh, dass es nich mehr so heiß is, heut Nacht endlich mal wieder gut schlafen <3


----------



## orkman (29. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Heidiho! Na, geht's euch gut? =)
> 
> Bin froh, dass es nich mehr so heiß is, heut Nacht endlich mal wieder gut schlafen <3



ventilator ftw


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Heidiho! Na, geht's euch gut? =)
> 
> Bin froh, dass es nich mehr so heiß is, heut Nacht endlich mal wieder gut schlafen <3



Geht mir genauso.. mir waren sämtliche Kleidungsstücke zu warm, also möge jeder selbst darüber nachdenken, wie ich die letzte Nacht verbracht habe.

Das Blöde ist nur: Ich hab für diesen Monat nur noch 60 MB Traffic frei, aber da ich morgen eh heimfahre, könnte das reichen.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juni 2011)

zu früh -.-


----------



## zoizz (30. Juni 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Konov 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Konov
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke maaan 

Und guten Abend zusammen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2011)

Auch nen juten Abend und nochmal alles gute.


----------



## tonygt (30. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend und alles gute


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2011)

Danke danke, ihr seid so nett


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juni 2011)

auch von mir gibt es n alles gute


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2011)

Auch von mir.
Meinen Partytip haste noch im Hinterkopf? *fg*


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2011)

Danke allen. ^^
Ja den Partytip hab ich noch im Hinterkopf, habe mir heute Nachmittag bzw. heute frühen Abend aber schon die Kante gegeben, das hat gereicht.
Ich vertrag den Alk einfach nimmer.


----------



## Petersburg (30. Juni 2011)

Keinen herzlichen glückwunsch konov


----------



## zoizz (30. Juni 2011)

Kennt jemand einen guten Crossover/Alternative-Rock Sender?
Eigentlich höre ich Radio Delta und bin damit auch recht zufrieden. Nur haben die irgendwie eine begrenzte Song-Auswahl scheint mir...
Ich brauch nur ´n bissl Bass und Melodie ala Korn, Limp Bizkit oder SoaD 

@Shikari: nachdem du einige gute Song im Musikthread hattest, war ich von deinem LastFM Programm enttäuscht ^^

&#8364;:done


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> @*Shikari*: nachdem du einige gute Song im Musikthread hattest, war ich von deinem LastFM Programm enttäuscht ^^



erstmal fix'd. 


Wenn jemand meinen Geschmack nicht mag, dann isses mir um ehrlich zu sein völlig egal. Jeder Mensch hat nen anderen Musikgeschmack, wär ja doof wenn alle das Gleiche hören würden. Das gilt für viele Dinge.

Wenn ich Bock auf Justin Bieber habe (Gott erbarme) dann höre ich "es" eben, egal was andere sagen. 

Den Text kann ich eigentlich mal Zwischenspeichern


----------



## zoizz (30. Juni 2011)

Aber wenn du hier so gute Sachen postest, warum hast bei LastFM so "langweilige" Sachen drin? ^^
Das soll weissgott kein Angriff auf deinen Musikgeschmack sein


----------



## Soramac (30. Juni 2011)

http://www.rammstein.de/tour2011/index.de.html

Sag mal.. man kann seit 6 Tagen die Tickets vorbestellen und in Deutschland ist schon alles ausverkauft. Wie geht das denn?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2011)

Rammstein ist halt beliebt


----------



## tonygt (30. Juni 2011)

Waren nicht die AC/DC Konzerte innerhalb von 15 Minuten komplett ausverkauft 
Das nenne ich beliebt


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2011)

Die hatten auch mehr Zeit Fans zu bekommen *fg*


----------



## iShock (30. Juni 2011)

nabönd


----------



## tonygt (30. Juni 2011)

Abend


----------



## iShock (30. Juni 2011)

überleg grad mir the witcher 2 zu über steam zu holen ._. .... aber überhaupt nicht sicher >.<


Edit: Weiß jemand wie das mit den ganzen Extras ist die man bei der Digital Premium Version kriegt ?

Werden die einem zugesendet an die Rechnungsaddresse ?


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> überleg grad mir the witcher 2 zu über steam zu holen ._. .... aber überhaupt nicht sicher >.<
> 
> 
> Edit: Weiß jemand wie das mit den ganzen Extras ist die man bei der Digital Premium Version kriegt ?
> ...



Nope, werden sie sicher nicht. *g* Steam ist bei Neutiteln meist ein Failgriff, was die Preise angeht. Keine Packung, keine DVD, aber meist noch teurer als im Laden oder über Amazon. 
Beispiel: http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/249559_2140185629423_1389635703_2579599_7098715_n.jpg  ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Aber wenn du hier so gute Sachen postest, warum hast bei LastFM so "langweilige" Sachen drin? ^^
> Das soll weissgott kein Angriff auf deinen Musikgeschmack sein



Ist halt so. Ich diskutiere nicht über Musikgeschmack. Wäre genau so, als ob jetzt hier fragst in nem Thread, ob die aktuelle Regierung mit ihrer Atompolitik einen richtigen Weg geht oder nicht. Die einen sagen "OLOLOLO ohne Fukushima wär das alles nicht geschehen und die sollen sofort aussteigen" und die anderen sagen halt "bei uns kann sowas nicht passieren" oder "man sollte noch auf die Atomkraft setzen, bis man mit erneuerbaren Energien auf der sicheren Seite steht". 

Um zum Thema zurück zukommen: für dich ist sie langweilig, für mich ist sie die Beste auf der Welt 

Ich könnte mich bei sowas tot diskutieren


----------



## iShock (30. Juni 2011)

also bei mir kostets grad 23 Britische Pfund dürften so knapp 30 Euronen sein  (Nachschauen sagt sogar nur 26 Euro)

Und es soll laut Artikelbeschreibung auch ein mehrere Handbücher (Lösungsbuch, Spielhandbuch), Making Of + Soundtrack (hier wahrscheinlich digital)

Weltkarte, Flugblatt und Pappbaumodelle   als Extras enthalten sein.  Um die Dinger gings mir nämlich....



Hab nämlich keine Ahnung ob die dann an meine Rechnungsaddresse geschickt werden :S


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> also bei mir kostets grad 23 Britische Pfund dürften so knapp 30 Euronen sein
> 
> Und es soll laut Artikelbeschreibung auch ein mehrere Handbücher (Lösungsbuch, Spielhandbuch), Making Of + Soundtrack (hier wahrscheinlich digital)
> 
> Weltkarte, Flugblatt und Pappbaumodelle   als Extras enthalten sein.  Um die Dinger gings mir nämlich....



Kannst du wahrscheinlich alles als PDF downloaden. Aber wirklich in der Hand, wirst du das Zeug nicht halten.
Ich hab noch ein Problem mit dem ganzen neumodischen Downloadmüll. Wenn man mal Arbeitslos werden sollte, sich also keinen Internetanschluss mehr leisten kann, oder das Netz generell tot ist und man vorher nicht alles runtergeladen und Steam in den Offline-Modus gestellt hat, wie kann man dass dann noch spielen? *g*


----------



## iShock (1. Juli 2011)

dann hackt man sich beim nachbarn rein 


spielen kann ich es eh nicht bis Anfang Februar (...soll ich noch in den worüber regt ihr euch auf Thread gehen... )

Erst dann hab ich wieder nen Windoof PC auf dem das laufen würd....


Naja wart ich noch ein halbes Jahr, vielleicht gibs ja dann schon ein Addon :-)


----------



## Dropz (1. Juli 2011)

nabend


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Edou (1. Juli 2011)

Blarghghikjdhggooo

Nabnd damit....ich glaube zumindest, dass ich versucht habe, das zu Sagen.


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

Ja Edou, es ist schön verständlich.^^


----------



## Edou (1. Juli 2011)

Puh, dachte schon. =)


----------



## Dropz (1. Juli 2011)

was macht ihr ?


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

Warten, das Oblivion endlich installiert ist und drüber nachdenken, ob es überhaupt i-ein Mädchen gibt, für das ich zur Zeit etwas empfinde, vll habe ich ja im neuen Schul Glück. Neues Schuljahr, neue Schule, neue Klasse, neue Mitschüler und Mitschülerinnen.^^

Edit: Achja und Neben bei 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iQru7oCdYXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 (nicht aus Supernatural, eher aus Southpark kenn ich es und von Guitar Hero^^)
und




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u6_ksJesnY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hören^^


----------



## orkman (1. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> was macht ihr ?



TF 2 aktualisieren und hoffen dass ich in LOL reinkomme


----------



## Edou (1. Juli 2011)

Kansas, top!


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Kansas, top!



Naja, umgenau zu sien höre ich eigentlich folgende Lieder:
Carry on my wayward Son - Kansas
mmmm mmmm mmmm mmmm - Crash Test Dummies
Das Spiel - Annette Louisan
Das Gefühl - Anette Louisan
To Zanarkand - Final Fantasy X (Piano)


----------



## Edou (1. Juli 2011)

Dennoch ist Kansas Top, guter Hard Rock. Und grade Carry on Wayward Son istn genialer Song. =)


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich müsste ich noch Eternal Flame mit aufnehmen in die Playlist..... da muss ich mal schauen, ob ich das Lied habe.^^


----------



## Edou (1. Juli 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfAb3CJocic Des kännt ich da gonze dag härn.


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

Nicht ganz so mein Fall.^^
Edit: Wo ich hier gerade auf meine Rechtschreiben etc. achte, fällt mir was ein. Bei dem "Bewerbungsgespräch", bei einer neuen Schule für mich (eine Wirtschaftsschule, bei der ich dann in den Zweig IT-Dienstleistungen gehen würde), wurde mir gesagt, das ich dafür eine gute Rechtschreibung, Grammatik, usw. brauche, da habe ich gesagt, dass ich das eigentlich so gut wie perfekt beherrsche, die Frage die als nächsten kam war dann, warum ich dann eine 5 in Deutsch habe, habe mit "zu wenig mündliche Mitarbeit" geantwortet, konnte ja nicht sagen, dass mich meine Lehrerin hasst, die ich in Deutsch habe.^^


----------



## Edou (1. Juli 2011)

Pffff. Bülent Ceylan ist DER Comedian.


----------



## zoizz (1. Juli 2011)

Ist ja auch ein wenig bekloppt die Frage ^^
Oder schreibt man in der 10. KLasse noch Diktate? tztz


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

Nee keine Diktate mehr, die würde ich ja nicht mehr verhauen. xD


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

Abend! Thema heute im Nachtschwärmer: Wie spreche ich eine Frau an?


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

Keine Ahnung, so wie ich es mache, ist es am sichersten für mich.^^
I-wie "anonym" kennen lernen (Forum oder aus der Klasse und dann über Facebook oder so), dann chatten um sie kennen lernen und sie dann mal treffen und fragen, ob sie mal ausgehen will, anders würde ich sterben.^^


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juli 2011)

Jo, das ist bei mir genauso. Erstmal nur viel quatschen per Chat/Facebook oder so, dann telefonieren/skypen und DANN irgendwann treffen. Ich hab nämlich auch grundsätzlich bei den ersten Gesprächen (also auch am Telefon) glühend rote Wangen, bin aufgeregt etc.


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Jo, das ist bei mir genauso. Erstmal nur viel quatschen per Chat/Facebook oder so, dann telefonieren/skypen und DANN irgendwann treffen. Ich hab nämlich auch grundsätzlich bei den ersten Gesprächen (also auch am Telefon) glühend rote Wangen, bin aufgeregt etc.



This
Das erste Gespräch ist für mich immer eine Überwindung, danach wird es immer einfacher, vorallem, weil mir dann chatten alleine nicht mehr reicht und ich beim telefonieren/sykpen/was-auch-immer dazu übergehe mir zu wünschen, das ich mit ihr "persönlich" spechen würde, also von Gesicht zu Gesicht.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juli 2011)

Jo, genauso geht's mir auch. Aber direkt ansprechen/persönlich treffen? Neverever.


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

Aber wie gesagt, neues Schuljahr, neue Schule, neue Klasse, neue Mitschüler/ Mitschülerinnennen, neuer Versuch.^^ Vielleicht habe ich diesmal Glück.


----------



## Dropz (1. Juli 2011)

hat jemand zufällig gute acoustic musik mit gesang?


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juli 2011)

Ich hab meine Freundin an einem Zeitpunkt kennengelernt, als ich alle Weiber verteufelt habe. Sie zuerst auch ein bisschen. Nun ja, in 45 Minuten beginnt unser Jahrestag mal wieder. Der vierte inzwischen. Bisher haben wir noch nie Zeit gehabt. ^^


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

Finde eure Vorgehensweise eigentlich auch am Besten. Habe allerdings auch in der Disko schonmal welche kennengelernt, nur war da das Problem dass ich eine super nett fand, auch vom Äußeren her (weil mans ja im Gegensatz zum Chat sofort sieht). Witzigerweise offenbarte sie mir dann um 3 Uhr morgens nachdem wir bereits rund 2 Stunden in einer ruhigen Ecke des Ladens gequasselt hatten, dass sie ja eigentlich einen Freund hat. Naja da bin ich dann wieder abgezogen, das mir zu blöde. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juli 2011)

Ich drück dir mal die Daumen =)

Vielleicht schaff ich's ja, an der Uni später jemanden kennenzulernen, wenn ich meinen Studienplatz hab...

Edit: Ich geh dann mal ins Bettchen mit meinem neuen alten MP3-Player und nem Buch. Bis die Tage =)


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich drück dir mal die Daumen =)
> 
> Vielleicht schaff ich's ja, an der Uni später jemanden kennenzulernen, wenn ich meinen Studienplatz hab...



In Mainz? Ich kenn da ein paar... oooh, das sieht ganz schlecht aus!


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> hat jemand zufällig gute acoustic musik mit gesang?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ATW3bx6yEQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

Muss erstmal eine Schule finden, die mich aufnimmt, weil ich nicht überall hinwill, bleiben vier Schulen in meiner Umgebung, wenn mich keine nimmt (bekomme am ersten Schultag beshceid ob ich aufgenommen wurde oder nicht), muss ich mich beim Landkreis melden und die stecken mich in irgendeine Schule, wiel ich noch ein Jahr zur Schule gehen *muss*.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Finde eure Vorgehensweise eigentlich auch am Besten. Habe allerdings auch in der Disko schonmal welche kennengelernt, nur war da das Problem dass ich eine super nett fand, auch vom Äußeren her (weil mans ja im Gegensatz zum Chat sofort sieht). Witzigerweise offenbarte sie mir dann um 3 Uhr morgens nachdem wir bereits rund 2 Stunden in einer ruhigen Ecke des Ladens gequasselt hatten, dass sie ja eigentlich einen Freund hat. Naja da bin ich dann wieder abgezogen, das mir zu blöde. ^^



Ich hab auch mal auf einer "Faschingsparty" eine kennengelernt... ich dachte die war 16. Ich war schon verwundert, wie sie angezogen war... fast schon nuttig. Im Endeffekt hab ich sie nie mehr angerufen... die war mir dann doch zu.. abgedreht. Außerdem war sie 14. Hatte die Vermutung, die wollte nur ihr Erstes Mal haben.


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

Ich lerne kein Mädchen einfach so kennen, ausser, wenn ich deutlich zu viel getrunken habe, aber mir ist nüchtern deutlich lieber.^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juli 2011)

Ich war nur ein mal in meinem Leben betrunken und empfand es als keinen besonderen Kick. Vielleicht, weil ich noch alle Gliedmaßen hatte, nicht HIV-positiv wurde, nicht plötzlich Alimente zahlen musste und nicht plötzlich einen Strafantrag an der Backe hatte. 

Jaja, ich weiß, ich bin wieder zu pauschalisierend.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (1. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jaja, ich weiß, ich bin wieder zu pauschalisierend.


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich war nur ein mal in meinem Leben betrunken und empfand es als keinen besonderen Kick. Vielleicht, weil ich noch alle Gliedmaßen hatte, nicht HIV-positiv wurde, nicht plötzlich Alimente zahlen musste und nicht plötzlich einen Strafantrag an der Backe hatte.
> 
> Jaja, ich weiß, ich bin wieder zu pauschalisierend.



Nein, denn genau so siehts aus 

Naja so betrunken zu sein ist auch nicht unbedingt förderlich um eine Frau kennenzulernen. Denn du stinkst dann für gewöhnlich ausm Maul, und das ist nicht so prickelnd. Man fängt auch an komisch zu gucken und nur noch Scheiße zu labern. ^^

Halbwegs nüchtern sollte man schon sein, wenn man dann ein paar interessante Takte von sich geben will.


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

Ich werd mich nie wieder betrinken (einmal reicht^^).


----------



## Ren-Alekz (1. Juli 2011)

betrinken soll man sich auch nicht wenn frauen dabei sind oder in der öffentlichkeit, das macht man unter kumpels bei ner gemütlichen runde


----------



## Dropz (1. Juli 2011)

so "richtig" betrinken oder nur ein bischen mehr trinken ?^^


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> betrinken soll man sich auch nicht wenn frauen dabei sind oder in der öffentlichkeit, das macht man unter kumpels bei ner gemütlichen runde



Och ich hab mich auch schonmal mit ner (platonischen) Freundin betrunken, geht auch. 

Aufs Geschlecht kommts also IMO nicht an. Nur darauf, in welcher Beziehung man zu den Personen steht.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (1. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Och ich hab mich auch schonmal mit ner (platonischen) Freundin betrunken, geht auch.
> 
> Aufs Geschlecht kommts also IMO nicht an. Nur darauf, in welcher Beziehung man zu den Personen steht.



hatte noch nie zu frauen eine "kumpel" beziehung also kein plan wie sowas funtzt xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Juli 2011)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin hier als lächerlich bezeichnet zu werden aber mich macht Alkohol bedeutend lockerer...dafür muss man ja auch nicht wirklich betrunken sein


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> betrinken soll man sich auch nicht wenn frauen dabei sind oder in der öffentlichkeit, das macht man unter kumpels bei ner gemütlichen runde



Manche Leute können aber anscheinend auch ohne Alkoholeinfluss andere Leute provozieren, auch wenn die Kommentare nicht lange bestand haben.


----------



## Dropz (1. Juli 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin hier als lächerlich bezeichnet zu werden aber mich macht Alkohol bedeutend lockerer...dafür muss man ja auch nicht wirklich betrunken sein



ist bei mir auch so


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin hier als lächerlich bezeichnet zu werden aber mich macht Alkohol bedeutend lockerer...dafür muss man ja auch nicht wirklich betrunken sein



Das ist bei mir auch so, allerdings nur zwischen 1 bis 3 Bier. Danach steigert sich diese Lockerheit in irgendwas anderes undefinierbares... ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juli 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin hier als lächerlich bezeichnet zu werden aber mich macht Alkohol bedeutend lockerer...dafür muss man ja auch nicht wirklich betrunken sein



Es ist immer die Frage, ob man sich unter Kontrolle hat, wenn man dicht ist. Und die meisten sind es einfach nicht. Ich verbiete niemandem, sich in seinen eigenen vier Wänden zu besaufen... ich verbiete auch keinem ein paar Gläser Bier. Aber man gehört als Besoffener einfach nicht unter andere Menschen.

Da komme ich gleich zum nächsten: Absolutes Alkoholverbot in Fußballstadien - zumindest für den Fanblock. Und wer vorher schon dicht ist, darf gar nicht erst rein. Erst bei dem vorletzten Heimspiel in der vorigen Runde haben sich ein paar mit den Ordnern geprügelt. Alkohol kann Fanmassen so irre in Raserei versetzen, dass man als friedlicher Fan echt Angst haben muss.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Juli 2011)

Ja die magische Schwelle...damit kenn ich mich sehr gut aus
Ich habe sie auch schon mehrfach überschritten


----------



## Ren-Alekz (1. Juli 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Manche Leute können aber anscheinend auch ohne Alkoholeinfluss andere Leute provozieren, auch wenn die Kommentare nicht lange bestand haben.



ja komisch wa, bestandslose kommentare und trotzdem immer gute wirkung ;D


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Aber man gehört als Besoffener einfach nicht unter andere Menschen.



Da stellt sich natürlich die Frage ab wann man als "besoffen" gilt. Ich persönlich möchte auf Alkohol bei Konzerten, Kirmes u.ä. nur ungerne verzichten

EDIT: Bei Alkoholverbot in Stadien stimm ich dir aber absolut zu. War letztes Jahr mit nem Freund beim Spiel Cottbus - Bochum im Gästeblock...da gabs schon recht harte Ausschreitungen nachher


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

Die Hemmschwelle ist ja bei jedem Menschen unterschiedlich... von daher kann man da keine allgemeingültige Antwort geben denke ich.

Hängt auch viel mit Gewöhnung an den Alkohol zutun.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juli 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Da stellt sich natürlich die Frage ab wann man als "besoffen" gilt. Ich persönlich möchte auf Alkohol bei Konzerten, Kirmes u.ä. nur ungerne verzichten



Das muss wohl jeder selbst wissen. 

Aber ich wäre dafür, dass die Politik mal den Vollrausch auf bis zu 10 Jahren erhöht.


*



			§ 323a
Vollrausch

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> (1) Wer sich vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig durch alkoholische Getränke oder andere berauschende Mittel in einen Rausch versetzt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft, wenn er in diesem Zustand eine rechtswidrige Tat begeht und ihretwegen nicht bestraft werden kann, weil er infolge des Rausches schuldunfähig war oder weil dies nicht auszuschließen ist.
> 
> (2) Die Strafe darf nicht schwerer sein als die Strafe, die für die im Rausch begangene Tat angedroht ist.




Wer als Betrunkener jemanden umfährt, soll doch nicht nur mit fünf Jahren bestraft werden.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das muss wohl jeder selbst wissen.
> 
> Aber ich wäre dafür, dass die Politik mal den Vollrausch auf bis zu 10 Jahren erhöht.
> 
> ...


*

5 Jahre + MPU. Ich find das genug, wenn man bedenkt, dass Mord nur 4 Jahre gibt.*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> 5 Jahre + MPU. Ich find das genug, wenn man bedenkt, dass Mord nur 4 Jahre gibt.



mord 4 jahre? glaubsch net


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> 5 Jahre + MPU. Ich find das genug, wenn man bedenkt, dass Mord nur 4 Jahre gibt.



Ich rede von der Höchststrafe. Dass man bei Mord mit 4 Jahren wegkommt, ist die Ausnahme, da spielen jede Menge andere Umstände eine Rolle, die in den Medien allerdings selten erwähnt werden. Ist übrigens ganz ähnlich wie bei Kachelmann oder Strauß-Kahn... jeder weiß es besser als die Richter.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich rede von der Höchststrafe. Dass man bei Mord mit 4 Jahren wegkommt, ist die Ausnahme, da spielen jede Menge andere Umstände eine Rolle, die in den Medien allerdings selten erwähnt werden. Ist übrigens ganz ähnlich wie bei Kachelmann oder Strauß-Kahn... jeder weiß es besser als die Richter.



Bei welchen Umständen, die Leute betreffen, welche einen S-Bahn Passanten töten weil er ein Kind beschützen wollte, findest du 4 Jahre angebracht?


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Bei welchen Umständen, die Leute betreffen, welche einen S-Bahn Passanten töten weil er ein Kind beschützen wollte, findest du 4 Jahre angebracht?



Er macht doch die Gesetze nicht...

Beispiele wären aber Alkoholisierungsgrad zur Tatzeit, möglicher Drogeneinfluss, Unzurechnungsfähigkeit... etc.


Übrigens ging es ursprünglich darum, wie man ne Frau abschleppt. 
Ich wär dafür, wir kommen zum Thema zurück


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. Juli 2011)

kommt drauf an obs fahrlässig war oder ein richtiger mord

bei einer kneipenschlägerei kanns auch mal passieren dass jemand aufgrund unglücklicher umstände drauf geht, das ist dann fahrlässiger mord und wird "milder" bestraft als einfach nur "mord"


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Übrigens ging es ursprünglich darum, wie man ne Frau abschleppt.
> Ich wär dafür, wir kommen zum Thema zurück



ich zeige denen immer meine spielesammlung und mein master logo in sc2, da fahren die immer voll drauf ab


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich zeige denen immer meine spielesammlung und mein master logo in sc2, da fahren die immer voll drauf ab



Wahaha und das funktioniert? ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wahaha und das funktioniert? ^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GcGdN1gPIzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



 Hehehe, seeeehr witzisch ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wahaha und das funktioniert? ^^



was glaubste 

ich glaube es wäre etwas kontraproduktiv wenn ich einfach sag dass ich mal gelegentlich dazu neige dauerzockersessions zu starten und auf animes abfahre xD

ich erzähl einfach was ich so "nebensächlich" mach xD ...studieren, war bei der bundeswehr, war in der usa für paar monat..das sind ehr dinge die frauen hören wollen <.<


----------



## Sabito (2. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Übrigens ging es ursprünglich darum, wie man ne Frau abschleppt.
> Ich wär dafür, wir kommen zum Thema zurück



Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, gibt es zur Zeit eher weniger Mädchen, auf die ich stehen könnte ich gucke zu 80% auf den Charakter und zu 20% auf das Aussehen. Es gibt Mädchen, die finde ich einfach zu hübsch (geht das überhaupt?) und werden von mir fast zum teil direkt aussotiert (liegt daran, weil ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass die meist einen ganz miesen Charakter haben), aber ein Mindestmaß an Schönheit sollten die auch haben, aber wie gesagt, in erster Liene zählt für mich der Charakter.^^


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, gibt es zur Zeit eher weniger Mädchen, auf die ich stehen könnte ich gucke zu 80% auf den Charakter und zu 20% auf das Aussehen. Es gibt Mädchen, die finde ich einfach zu hübsch (geht das überhaupt?) und werden von mir fast zum teil direkt aussotiert (liegt daran, weil ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass die meist einen ganz miesen Charakter haben), aber ein Mindestmaß an Schönheit sollten die auch haben, aber wie gesagt, in erster Liene zählt für mich der Charakter.^^



Naja, Schönheit ist ja auch immer relativ... ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. Juli 2011)

also ich hab ehr die erfahrung gemacht, dass fette bräute auch meist nen kack charakter haben <.<*Duck*


----------



## Sabito (2. Juli 2011)

Naja, 1,65m und knapp 200kg kann man nicht als schön ansehen (die läuft bei uns in der Schule rum), also wie gesagt, ein Mindestmaß sollte schon da sein.^^


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> also ich hab ehr die erfahrung gemacht, dass fette bräute auch meist nen kack charakter haben <.<*Duck*



Naja, man kanns nicht generell am Aussehen fest machen. 
Charakterschweine gibts überall, unabhängig vom Aussehen. Aber viele "gutaussehende" Frauen sind gerne zickig und überheblich.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, man kanns nicht generell am Aussehen fest machen.
> Charakterschweine gibts überall, unabhängig vom Aussehen. Aber viele "gutaussehende" Frauen sind gerne zickig und überheblich.



du wiedersprichst dir selbst xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Juli 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> kommt drauf an obs fahrlässig war oder ein richtiger mord
> 
> bei einer kneipenschlägerei kanns auch mal passieren dass jemand aufgrund unglücklicher umstände drauf geht, das ist dann fahrlässiger mord und wird "milder" bestraft als einfach nur "mord"



Fahrlässiger Mord? Es gibt nur fahrlässige Tötung und die endet bei maximal 5 Jahren... also schon erheblich milder.



> Naja, man kanns nicht generell am Aussehen fest machen.
> Charakterschweine gibts überall, unabhängig vom Aussehen. Aber viele "gutaussehende" Frauen sind gerne zickig und überheblich.



Zumindest die, die sich übermäßig stylen. Wer einen natürlichen Charakter hat, verzichtet meist auch auf unnötigen Style. Natürlich gibt es da auch wieder Ausnahmen, aber ich kenne keine. 

Lippenstift finde ich btw. absolut eklig... eine Frau, die so was benutzt, würde ich niemals küssen. Bah! *schüttel*


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Lippenstift finde ich btw. absolut eklig... eine Frau, die so was benutzt, würde ich niemals küssen. Bah! *schüttel*



Und wieso? Schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Juli 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Und wieso? Schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?^^



Es ist einfach eklig.. so schmierig. Als würde man Nivea-Creme essen.


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> du wiedersprichst dir selbst xD



Wieso? Ich sag ja nur dass es bei hübschen Frauen öfter sehr zickige dabei gibt.

Aber bei vermeintlich hässlichen gibts eben auch mal Charakterschweine.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich sag ja nur dass es bei hübschen Frauen öfter sehr zickige dabei gibt.
> 
> Aber bei vermeintlich hässlichen gibts eben auch mal Charakterschweine.



naja man kann grundsätzlich frauen nicht am aussehen beurteilen aber am endeffekt haste es doch getan :>

ach, das ist kein guter diskussionsstoff, da können die erfahrungen einfach zu stark abweichen..und die definitionen von hässlich und hübsch sind auch ziemlich schwammig.außerdem hängt viel vom urteil auch von der eigenen persönlichkeit ab..


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> naja man kann grundsätzlich frauen nicht am aussehen beurteilen aber am endeffekt haste es doch getan :>
> 
> ach, das ist kein guter diskussionsstoff, da können die erfahrungen einfach zu stark abweichen..und die definitionen von hässlich und hübsch sind auch ziemlich schwammig.außerdem hängt viel vom urteil auch von der eigenen persönlichkeit ab..



Hmm, ich denke man muss zwangsläufig immer einen Menschen auch nach dem Äußeren beurteilen. Es wäre wohl gelogen, zu behaupten, dass es einem völlig egal wäre.

Die Frage ist wohl, wieviel Wert man dem Äußeren langfristig beimisst.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (2. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wohl, wieviel Wert man dem Äußeren langfristig beimisst.



wenn du die frau von vornerein unattraktiv findest, dann hilft auch wohl die beste persönlichkeit nichts..zumindest in einer beziehung


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wenn du die frau von vornerein unattraktiv findest, dann hilft auch wohl die beste persönlichkeit nichts..zumindest in einer beziehung



Stimmt


----------



## Sabito (2. Juli 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wenn du die frau von vornerein unattraktiv findest, dann hilft auch wohl die beste persönlichkeit nichts..zumindest in einer beziehung



Jop, da haste recht, aber umgedreht ist es genauso unschön.


----------



## Dropz (2. Juli 2011)

mööp :]


----------



## Sabito (2. Juli 2011)

Ich hab es endlich geschafft Oblivion zu installieren und dnan crasht das beim starten immer. -.-


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich hab es endlich geschafft Oblivion zu installieren und dnan crasht das beim starten immer. -.-



Ich dachte eben, hä, hast du das nicht schonmal geschrieben? ^^

In dem anderen Thread...

Wie dem auch sei, ich husche ins Bett. Gute Nacht allerseits!


----------



## Dropz (2. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich dachte eben, hä, hast du das nicht schonmal geschrieben? ^^
> 
> In dem anderen Thread...
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, ich husche ins Bett. Gute Nacht allerseits!



nachti


----------



## Raffzahl (2. Juli 2011)

Nabend Leute.
Hat auch irgentwer das Problem, dass sich Super Meat Boy im Vollbildmodus einfach nach rechtsoben verschiebt und damit dann nicht voll im Bild ist?


----------



## Sabito (2. Juli 2011)

Nope, kann es mir auch leider nicht kaufe.
Zocke zur Zeit Oblivion, überlege mir, ob ich mir Mods zulege dafür.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Juli 2011)

Musst schauen welche ;D
Weil einige lohnen sich wirklich, andere sind nur überflüssig.
Die Flugdrachenmod ist zb sehr zu empfehlen oder manche Häuser, da vor allem welche mit Questreihen.


----------



## Sabito (2. Juli 2011)

Ja ich weiß, die Auswahl ist groß. -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Juli 2011)

Gamestar und PCGames hatten letztens beide, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, gute Artikel mit ein paar Empfehlungen, was auch ungefähr die wären, die ich genommen hätte, kannst ja mal auf den websites schauen. Damit hättest du ja schonmal einen Anfang


----------



## Sabito (2. Juli 2011)

Jetzt muss man nurnoch die Artikel finden.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Juli 2011)

Finde es grad auch nicht. Naja, egal, zu jeder Mod gibts ja auf den Modseiten von Oblivion genug Kritik, da findest du sicher was


----------



## Sabito (2. Juli 2011)

Joa mal sehen.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Dass ich ausvershen die Sprache für Oblivion bei Steam auf Englisch gestellt habe und das nun geupdatet wird. -.- 100/5


Eine Mod für eine bessere Lokalisierung der Texte wäre auch was empfehlenswertes


----------



## Sabito (2. Juli 2011)

Ein Mod für was? Naja werd dann wohl auch ruhig auf englisch spielen.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ein Mod für was? Naja werd dann wohl auch ruhig auf englisch spielen.^^


Dass die deutschen Texte auch lesbar und verständlich sind. :>


----------



## Sabito (2. Juli 2011)

Wenn man es so wie ich macht und die Texte nur überfliegt (so lese ich eine Buchseite innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden) filtere ich nur die wichtigen informationen raus und dann ist das eh egal, was da steht, aber auf Englisch kann ich mein Englisch trainieren.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Juli 2011)

Würd ich nicht machen, Oblivion gewinnt in vielen Dingen (auch trotz schlechter lokalisierung) durch Erzählen von Questtexten und Tagebucheinträgen an Atmosphäre. (So wie jedes Rollenspiel eig)
Ich meine, zb die an H.P Lovecraft angelehnten Questreihen haben nur geringe Dialoge, aber gerade die sind interessant :>


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2011)

Abend!

Wer guckt Boxen?

Dumm di dumm


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend!
> 
> Wer guckt Boxen?
> 
> Dumm di dumm



Me. Spannender Kampf, nur ist seit 2 Runden die Luft bissl raus. Haye ist irgendwie lächerlich.


----------



## Sabito (3. Juli 2011)

Mein Pc braucht um von Deutsch auf Englisch umzuschalten (und dem daraus resultierenden Update) 5Std? WTF, der downloadet nur mit macimal 100 Mb/s? Oo

Edit:
Was hat mich da bloss geritten, erst "Mein Nachbar Totoro" gesehen und jetzt Professor "Layton und die ewige Diva" (der erste ging ja noch, weil ich dne immer als Kind gesehen habe) und nu komm ich von einem Lied aus dem zweiten Film nicht mehr los. -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Me. Spannender Kampf, nur ist seit 2 Runden die Luft bissl raus. Haye ist irgendwie lächerlich.


Jep. Rutscht die ganze Zeit aus und dann bekommt Klitschko Abzug wegen Drücken? o_O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Wladi hat ihn aber so langsam, obwohl auch Haye immer noch sehr gefährlich ist. Der schlägt manchmal aus dem Nichts, dass ist schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2011)

Haye macht zwar ein paar merkwürdige Aktionen, boxt aber erstklassig.

Klitschko hat richtig Probleme, sehr spannender Fight bisher!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juli 2011)

"Lachmann 00:04 
man sieht schon wie der den box sport verändert

Lachmann 00:04 
hinfallen! 
"

:'D


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Haye macht zwar ein paar merkwürdige Aktionen, boxt aber erstklassig.
> 
> Klitschko hat richtig Probleme, sehr spannender Fight bisher!



Erstklassig finde ich das Hinfallen nicht...


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juli 2011)

Ich versteh nicht, wieso Haye noch keinen Punktabzug hat..
So oft, wie er sich fallen lässt... Zudem hat er auf die Wirbelsäule gehauen o_O


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erstklassig finde ich das Hinfallen nicht...



Nein aber die Treffer!

Klitschko hat merklich Probleme. Ist ja fast schon ein Novum, so oft wie die Klitschkos gewinnen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erstklassig finde ich das Hinfallen nicht...



Ist doch alles nur Taktik. Wenn der den ersten Punkt abgezogen bekommt wg. Schauspiel lässt ders auch sein. Aber seine Schläge und Bewegungen sind schon erstklassig.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nein aber die Treffer!
> 
> Klitschko hat merklich Probleme. Ist ja fast schon ein Novum, so oft wie die Klitschkos gewinnen.



Klitschko landet die heftigeren Treffer und müsste nach Punkten gewinnen. Ist ja arg lächerlich, wie oft sich der Engländer fallen lässt. Armselig...


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ist doch alles nur Taktik. Wenn der den ersten Punkt abgezogen bekommt wg. Schauspiel lässt ders auch sein. Aber seine Schläger und Bewegungen sind schon erstklassig.


Zumindest waren einige seiner Treffer definitiv nicht ohne.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2011)

Wie bekommt es hin pro Runde 1-2mal hinzufallen? Das ist einfach nur lächerlich...


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klitschko landet die heftigeren Treffer und müsste nach Punkten gewinnen. Ist ja arg lächerlich, wie oft sich der Engländer fallen lässt. Armselig...



Punktsieg für Klitschko ist auch meine Prognose. Trotz Abzug für das zu Boden schubsen von Klitschko.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2011)

Alles Andere wäre auch arg lächerlich - Das Hinfallen müsste eigentlich bestraft werdne. Da war eindeutig Absicht -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Nu wirds spannend!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juli 2011)

Jep, aber war ja iwie klar, dass das kein KO mehr wird.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, die Auswahl ist groß. -.-



Ich hab mein Oblivion so sehr modifiziert, dass vom urpsprünglichen Spiel so gut wie gar nichts mehr vorhanden ist. Wirklich alles, was man sich vorstellen kann, ist ausgetauscht.


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2011)

Letzte Runde war ganz großes Kino. Netter Fight.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Letzte Runde war ganz großes Kino. Netter Fight.


KLITSCHKO! \o/


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2011)

Peinlich für Haye - Große Sprüche, aber am Ende war nicht viel dahinter. Vom "Ich boxe Klitschko K.O." war überhaupt nichts zu sehen. Und dann diese lächerliche Vorstellung des Hinfallens... naja, war ja im Grunde auch zu erwarten.


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> KLITSCHKO! \o/




Zurecht gewonnen, aber knapper als üblich.

Lächerliche Sprüche von Gegner gabs ja bisher eigentlich immer. Aus sportlicher Sicht muss man sagen, dass die Dominanz der Klitschko Brüder schade ist. Denn es ist doch fast immer dasselbe.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Zurecht gewonnen, aber knapper als üblich.
> 
> Lächerliche Sprüche von Gegner gabs ja bisher eigentlich immer. [...]


Das T-Shirt und die wirklich krassen Sprüche waren aber doch ein wenig überzogen, umso besser ist es, dass er verloren hat.


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Das T-Shirt und die wirklich krassen Sprüche waren aber doch ein wenig überzogen, umso besser ist es, dass er verloren hat.



Halt ein Poser  machen ja die meisten so. Boxer müssen sich ja verkaufen... auch wenn sich hinterher rausstellt, dass es nur Show war.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube Haye wusste von Anfang an, dass er wenig bis keine Chancen hat. Deswegen auch die Sprüche.

Trotzdem find ichs nett, dass er es anerkennt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Halt ein Poser  machen ja die meisten so. Boxer müssen sich ja verkaufen... auch wenn sich hinterher rausstellt, dass es nur Show war.


Immerhin noch nicht so wie Wrestlen


----------



## Sabito (3. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Oblivion so sehr modifiziert, dass vom urpsprünglichen Spiel so gut wie gar nichts mehr vorhanden ist. Wirklich alles, was man sich vorstellen kann, ist ausgetauscht.



Ich muss mich mal umsehen, vll hat der ein odere andere auch noch einen Tipp für mich.^^

Erstmal muss mein Pc mit dme Update fertig werden! -.-


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich muss mich mal umsehen, vll hat der ein odere andere auch noch einen Tipp für mich.^^
> 
> Erstmal muss mein Pc mit dme Update fertig werden! -.-



http://www.tesnexus.com/

Da findest du praktisch alles.


----------



## Sabito (3. Juli 2011)

Boah, dieses 162 kb/s gedownloade geht ja mal garnicht. -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juli 2011)

Vorm editieren hab ich mich gewundert ;P


----------



## Sabito (3. Juli 2011)

ja, 162 Mb/s gingen auch nicht, wäre einfach zu heftig.^^


----------



## Saji (3. Juli 2011)

Wer postet so spät durch Nacht und Wind? Es ist Saji, der den Weg zum Bett nicht find'!


----------



## Sabito (3. Juli 2011)

Ach, dass ist bei mir nicht so schwer, ich liege ja schon drin. Mit dme einschlafen hab ich es nicht so.^^


----------



## Saji (3. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ach, dass ist bei mir nicht so schwer, ich liege ja schon drin. Mit dme einschlafen hab ich es nicht so.^^



Schlafen wird eh überbewertet.  Verstehe nicht was alle damit haben. 8 Stunden lang nichts mitbekommen und einfach nur da liegen. Am Ende träumt man ja eh nur irgendwelchen Stuss, bei dem man sich am nächsten Morgen nur noch "what the fuck" denkt. :3


----------



## schneemaus (3. Juli 2011)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Einen brotastischen Abend 

schaut noch wer Watchmen ? :3


----------



## schneemaus (3. Juli 2011)

Nein. Und ich hoffe schwer, dass mein Abend nicht brotastisch wird. Weder bin ich ein Bro noch kann ich was mit My Little Pony anfangen o.O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Dann halt fantastisch


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2011)

Die Ponys gehen mir langsam auch auf die Klötze. ^^

Grad die Buffed Show gesehen. Die Guild Wars 2 Gameplay Szenen sehen richtig klasse aus, werde das Spiel nun verstärkt im Auge behalten.
Vorallem die Ideen zu den Instanzen gefallen mir, vielleicht endlich kein WoW Klon mehr...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Ein WoW-Klon wird es glaube ich sowieso nicht. Guild Wars hatte schon immer was eigenes. 

Hoffentlich kommt es bald raus, das hab ich aber schon vor 2 Jahren gesagt. ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juli 2011)

wird wohl sommer 2012 oder so rauskommen. Und nen WoW Klon wirds sicher nicht, dagegen spricht schon das Klassensystem ohne Healer.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Ponys gehen mir langsam auch auf die Klötze. ^^



Ich hab ja nix gegen die Ponys. Wirklich nicht. Es geht mir nur auf die Nerven, wenn ich hier im buffed-Forum so gut wie keinen Thread aufmachen kann, ohne dass mich so n Pony in irgendeiner Weise anglotzt. Und ich werde mir jetzt so ne Folge von Friendship is Magic reinziehn, nur um zu wissen, was alle daran so toll finden.


----------



## Spudy (3. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> schaut noch wer Watchmen ? :3




Ja ich und guten Abend alle zusammen.


----------



## zoizz (3. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass GW2 kein WoW-Klon wird. Wobei dieses ganze PvE-Gedöns doch ein wenig darauf schließen lässt .... aber wer von den GW Spielern will das? Ich will PvP gegen Korea oder die doofen Franzen im GvG hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und das mit der altehrwürdigen Acht-Spell-Balance aus GW1.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Juli 2011)

Also ic hhab mir jetzt den ersten, 20-minütigen Teil von FiM reingezogen. Und mal ehrlich, srsly? Es ist ja ganz süß und niedlich und ich mag Rainbow Dash, aber was findet ihr erwachsenen (zumindest glaube ich das) Männer daran so toll? Kann mich nun BITTE jemand aufklären, nachdem ich mir ne Folge angeschaut hab und es zwar ganz süß und niedlich fand und ich ein, zwei mal schmunzeln musste, aber sicherlich nicht zum Bronymädchen mutiere?!


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2011)

Weiß der Teufel .... net nur dat mit die Strichmännchen auf den Sack gehen (Forever alone und FUUU Viecher) nein die Pony Viecher sind sogar schlimmer..  Da passt einfach nur dat hier




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q37xJtuQ24w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Juli 2011)

Die ganze Zeit sind die Bronies am Start, machen mich halb wahnsinnig mit seitenweisen Ponybildern in TAUSEND Threads, und jetzt, wo ich mich ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinandersetze und danach frage, ist keiner da. Püh!


----------



## Raffzahl (3. Juli 2011)

Naaabend.


----------



## tonygt (3. Juli 2011)

Ahh fu eigentlich wollt ich grad Pennen gehen warum fragst du jetzt sowas 
Da ich grad zu Müde bin dir das alles im Detail zu beschreiben und es auch net so gut kann Post ich einfach das Video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=43nKxXvm4Mg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier wird eigentlich sehr gut erklärt was daran intressant ist

Edit Ich geh dann mal Pennen 3 Stunden Schlafen 5 Stunden Mtb fahren machen einen doch ganz schln platt


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2011)

Überall Ponyyyyys...

Brille - Hilf mir!


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2011)

mach das, was ich als Titel hab


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Juli 2011)

Spudy schrieb:


> Ja ich und guten Abend alles zusammen.



dito, so ein geiler Film


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> mach das, was ich als Titel hab



Ich mag kein Pony-Fleisch D:


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also ic hhab mir jetzt den ersten, 20-minütigen Teil von FiM reingezogen. Und mal ehrlich, srsly? Es ist ja ganz süß und niedlich und ich mag Rainbow Dash, aber was findet ihr erwachsenen (zumindest glaube ich das) Männer daran so toll? Kann mich nun BITTE jemand aufklären, nachdem ich mir ne Folge angeschaut hab und es zwar ganz süß und niedlich fand und ich ein, zwei mal schmunzeln musste, aber sicherlich nicht zum Bronymädchen mutiere?!



Glaub datt is einfach weil die Leute es auch mit einem ironischen Touch sehen... natürlich sind diese bunten Ponys nicht cool. 
Aber wenn man das ganze mit Sprüchen versieht und zusammenschustert kann es für manche Leute witzig sein, bestes Beispiel sind da diese Fratzen die zum 1000sten Mal in einen Comic reingebastelt werden obwohl man sie nicht mehr sehen kann.

So ich geh gleich ins Bett. ^^


----------



## Dominau (4. Juli 2011)

Moin ..


----------



## Moortus (4. Juli 2011)

Tach


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2011)

Spam anyone?


----------



## Adalin (4. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



You're Welcome


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2011)

Aww Yummy \o/


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Mjammi, sieht ja lecker aus.

Irgendwie bin ich noch überhaupt nich müde :/


----------



## Deanne (5. Juli 2011)

Ich kann in letzter Zeit so schlecht schlafen und paddel daher mal wieder sinnlos im Netz herum. Langweilig ist mir.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Ach, sowas kenn ich... Werd mir gleich wieder irgend ein Buch suchen, was ich schon oft gelesen hab, und lesen, während ich Tanz der Vampire höre. Normalerweise macht mich beides müde, ist fast ein pawlowscher Reflex bei mir


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2011)

Ich bin nicht müde, weils unterm Dach so verdammt warm ist trotz Ventilatoren


----------



## Deanne (5. Juli 2011)

Geil wäre es, wenn ich wenigstens Musik hören könnte, aber dann grübel ich wieder herum und kann noch weniger schlafen. Insofern schaue ich mir immer total sinnlose Serien an, aber irgendwann gehen die mir auch aus.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Ich hab drei Kreuze in den Himmel gemacht, dass es hier nach 3 heißen Tagen wieder kühler wurde und immer noch ist. Zumal es hier im Haus irgendwie fast immer kühl ist und mein Zimmer das kälteste (zwei Außenwände, drunter unbeheizte Garage, dritte Wand unbeheiztes Treppenhaus). Da bin ich auch sehr, sehr froh drum.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3d-qENAaNbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


SWEDISH STYLE!
Ist gewissermaßen auch sinnlos, aber ich finds lustig


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Juli 2011)

Ich vermisse buffed.de. Jetzt würd ich so gerne Big Bang Theory komplett ab Staffel 1 sehen


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Auf ner andern Seite, die ich dir nun nicht nennen werde, weil es mit 99,9999999999999%iger Sicherheit gegen die Nettiquette verstößt, grad mal geguckt, sowohl auf Englisch als auch auf Deutsch komplett ab Staffel 1 vorhanden


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2011)

Gute Serien kauft man sich auf DvD


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Da stimm ich zu. Mag mir wer die tolle Scrubs-Komplettbox schenken? Die is so teuer, aber ich will sie haben! ._.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2011)

Hab nicht die Komplettbox, sondern alle Staffeln einzeln  Und die geb ich nicht mehr her :>


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Da, guck mal, im September hab ich Geburtstag, Brille: Scrubs Komplettbox, magst du dir nicht nen Ruck geben und der maus ne Freude machen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2011)

Naw, muss meine Serienbestände noch aufbessern 
Atm hab ich nur Scrubs, Big Bang Theory, Himym, Two and a half men und ehe ist komplett, aber es gibt sooo viel gutes gnah :<


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Jo, das Problem kenn ich auch. Mit Filmen nicht anders, aber ich könnt gar nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, wie ich verdienen kann, glaub ich


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2011)

Oh ja, vor allem weils zb auch bei den Disney DvDs ja alle Klassiker wieder gibt, die man mal auf VHS hatte, die zb kaputtgegangen oder verschwunden sind, dazu noch neue Filme, etc... >_<


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren (kurz vorm Abi) mal die 2-Disc-Edition von König der Löwen geschenkt (!!) bekommen, als ich dann für meine beste Freundin mal geguckt hab, was die auf eBay kostet, ist mir fast schlecht geworden  Aber nun gibt's im November definitiv die BluRay-Trilogie davon.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2011)

Ging mir ähnlich, als ich mir die Preise für Fantasia 2000 von Disney da angeschaut hatte vor ein paar Jahren, das war echt nicht mehr feierlich :S


----------



## Casp (5. Juli 2011)

DvDs sind einfach hart überteuert. :>

Hi übrigens!


----------



## Deanne (5. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hab nicht die Komplettbox, sondern alle Staffeln einzeln  Und die geb ich nicht mehr her :>



Omg, die Scrubs-Komplettbox, meine persönliche Silberkugel. Damit kann man mich zu Staub zerfallen lassen.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Raffzahl (5. Juli 2011)

Moin.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

So.. Ich geh jetzt schlafen, bzw. lesen und hoffen, dass ich müde werde, wünscht mir Glück =) Nachti!


----------



## Raffzahl (5. Juli 2011)

Nacht Schneemaus und viel Glück.


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juli 2011)

ja ebenso auch wenn ich nich mitbekommen hab für was ^^

tschaaaakkaaaaaa schneemaus "düü schafft es"

und zu staub zerfallen wie genial 

thx deanne  seh ich übrigens genauso


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2011)

Ich geh auch ins Bett, guuute Nacht!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2011)

Gute Nacht Konov :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2011)

So, bin dann auch ma weg, baba :>


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juli 2011)

ebenso 

gute nacht buffed!
gute nacht john boy!


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Nabend.

Ne rote Karte für nen Torwart hab ich auch noch nicht gesehn


----------



## Sabito (5. Juli 2011)

Nabönd.
Stand heute bei der Abschlussfeier meiner Klasse 1std 30min am Grill (war eine privat Feier, unsere Lehrerin war nur als Aufsichtsperson dabei, deswegen gab es auch bier^^).
Und Jetzt:
Ich will Gekkos (Geckos)!! Und ien nettes Mädel, aber vor allem die Gekkos (Geckos).^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> Ne rote Karte für nen Torwart hab ich auch noch nicht gesehn



Habs nur mal im Handball miterlebt^^ War aber nicht besagter Torwart!


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Yay, 4:2 in der 89. Minute. Damit ist es sicher =) Mal auf das Spiel gegen Japan gespannt ^^


----------



## orkman (5. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Yay, 4:2 in der 89. Minute. Damit ist es sicher =) Mal auf das Spiel gegen Japan gespannt ^^



na ich haette lieber den win bei den franzosinnen gesehen ... die sehen auch besser aus als die deutschen


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Was? Ich fand die meisten bei den Französinnen wirklich hässlich, wohingegen ich z.B. eine Simone Laudehr echt hübsch finde.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juli 2011)

Stimmt von den Frauen sieht eig nur die Frau Popp gut aus


----------



## Casp (5. Juli 2011)

Aloha, kurze Frage: Spielt hier zufällig jemand GW und kennt sich damit aus? Bitte PN an mich, danke! 

Achja: Keine Mannschaft kann optisch mit Schweden mithalten, nichtmal Brasilien!


----------



## orkman (5. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was? Ich fand die meisten bei den Französinnen wirklich hässlich, wohingegen ich z.B. eine Simone Laudehr echt hübsch finde.



hab die franzosinnen nicht wirklich gesehen da die kamera ja immer oben is und ich das match nur nebenbei so mitgeguggt habe ... aber wenn ich die deutschen maedels da auffem platz sehe dann koennen die franzosinnen nur besser sein ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> hab die franzosinnen nicht wirklich gesehen da die kamera ja immer oben is und ich das match nur nebenbei so mitgeguggt habe ... aber wenn ich die deutschen maedels da auffem platz sehe dann koennen die franzosinnen nur besser sein ...



Was manche Leute für Ansprüche haben.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





------------------------------





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ernsthaft? o.O


----------



## orkman (5. Juli 2011)

ok du hast vllt net die besten franzosinnen rausgepickt ... kann das sein ? (ich schau selbst mal ^^ )und bei der ersten deutschen find ich die nase zu dick und zu der 2ten ... find ich auch net ansprechend


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Srsly? DIE NASE ZU DICK? Willst du mich veräppeln? o.O


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2011)

Von denen ist jetzt keine wirklich schön


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> na ich haette lieber den win bei den franzosinnen gesehen ... die sehen auch besser aus als die deutschen



Aussehen ist auch das Beste bei der WM


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Und extra nochmal, Razyl, nur für dich:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AK1shyOfOZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (5. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Srsly? DIE NASE ZU DICK? Willst du mich veräppeln? o.O



ja sry ... mit der nase find ich sieht sie fast aus wien typ 

und ich find keine richtige bildergalerie mit den frauen -.-

hier is eine die sieht schon besser aus ( in meinen augen ) aber wie gesagt ... ne bildergalerie waere super




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und extra nochmal, Razyl, nur für dich:



Pff, ist halt so.


----------



## orkman (5. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und extra nochmal, Razyl, nur für dich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



epic ... und das mit dem aussehen stimmt schon ... das fussballtalent soll zaehlen ... aber ich meins ja auch nur so ... ausserdem nervt mich das ein bissl im moment dass ich nur noch im deutschen fernsehen von morgens bis abends news ueber die frauen wm reingedrueckt bekomme  obwohl ich all die jahre nix davon mitbekommen habe ... finde das wird dieses jahr so krass gehyped


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Juli 2011)

Ich seh auch nicht unbedingt attraktiv aus, wenn ich einen Halb-Marathon hinter mir hab. Meistens bin ich dann sogar noch unrasiert. Ich frag mich, was ihr hier erwartet?



> finde das wird dieses jahr so krass gehyped



Und zwar meistens von den Leuten, die vor ein paar Wochen Real Madrid noch für eine spanische Supermarktkette hielten.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> finde das wird dieses jahr so krass gehyped



Ist ja logisch. WM im eigenen Land, die Frauen könnten zum 3. Weltmeister in Folge werden... da freut sich das Volk. Und danach ist es wieder ruhig bis zur nächsten EM/WM *g*


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Klar wird es gehyped, ist halt die WM im eigenen Land der Titelverteidigerinnen. Da ist das doch ganz normal.

Und ich weiß nicht, welche Sender du den ganzen Tag anguckst, aber ich seh von dem Fußball eigentlich nur was auf ARD und ZDF oder höchstens mal für eine kleine Randbemerkung in den Nachrichten. Da wird ja ne EM bei den Männern noch mehr gehyped.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2011)

Abend zusammen ^^


----------



## orkman (5. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Klar wird es gehyped, ist halt die WM im eigenen Land der Titelverteidigerinnen. Da ist das doch ganz normal.
> 
> Und ich weiß nicht, welche Sender du den ganzen Tag anguckst, aber ich seh von dem Fußball eigentlich nur was auf ARD und ZDF oder höchstens mal für eine kleine Randbemerkung in den Nachrichten. Da wird ja ne EM bei den Männern noch mehr gehyped.



zum ersten satz : ja , hab ich nicht in betracht gezogen
zum rest: hmm phoenix und n24 / n-tv ... und dass die EM/WM von den maennern gehyped wird is ja klar ... die besteht schon viel laenger soweit ich weiss und is auch ein typischer maennersport ... die wenigstens frauen (jedenfalls in meinem bekanntenkreis , ausser 1 ) ziehen es in betracht fussball zu spielen ...

aber dass n 24 dann eher sowas zeigt als dass sie zeigt dass nen ami narichtensender auf twitter gehackt wurde und den tod obamas ankuendigte  (ich habs dann schlussendlich uebers inet erfahren  )


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2011)

Nabend Konov


schneemaus schrieb:


> Da wird ja ne EM bei den Männern noch mehr gehyped.


right und ich finde sogar man könnte das ganze ruhig noch ein bissel ausweiten. Ich mein die machen dieselbe Arbeit wie die Jungs von Jogi(die Mädels laufen auch schließlich 90 Minuten lang wie die Irren hin und her) und das Ergebnis ist sogar besser als bei den Jungs (2 mal hintereinander Meister geworden, dat kriegen die Jungs niemals hin ) 
Ich finde das der Frauenfußball viel zu wenig gewürdigt wird.


----------



## orkman (5. Juli 2011)

und ich hab nun die loesung unseres problems wegen den schoenstens spielerinnen gefunden 

http://www.ran.de/de...-daenemark.html

die ganze galerie angucken  foto 16 von 18 is net schlecht


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Juli 2011)

Der Link will irgendwie nich richtig laden.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Im Vergleich zu den ach so tollen, anatomisch ja überhaupt nicht anders gebauten Männern ist Frauenfußball aber Kreisliganiveau! Das kann man doch nicht würdigen!

Ich wollte Razyls Satz mal vorweg nehmen 

Dass wenig Frauen Fußball spielen wollen, kann ich allerdings auch unterstreichen. Allerdings kenn ich auch einfach genug Mädels, die dann meinen, sie könnten ja hinfallen und sich nen Nagel abbrechen, dreckig werden oder sich das Knie aufschlagen. Und damit muss man beim Fußball nun mal leben. Ich hab auch schon nen Ball gegen die Schläfe bekommen und daraufhin nen Knockout, aber ich bolz immer noch ganz gerne mal.


----------



## orkman (5. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Der Link will irgendwie nich richtig laden.



bei mir funktioniert er einwandfrei ... habs extra nomma versucht


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> und ich hab nun die loesung unseres problems wegen den schoenstens spielerinnen gefunden
> 
> http://www.ran.de/de...-daenemark.html
> 
> die ganze galerie angucken  foto 16 von 18 is net schlecht



Ha! Vier Deutsche und nur drei Französinnen, wobei ich Nr. 14 dieser Liste überhaupt nicht hübsch finde. Mag Geschmackssache sein, trotzdem sind's 4 

Und wenn mir nun einer sagt, dass die deutschen Fußballmänner gut aussehen, schick ich denjenigen zum Augenarzt o.O


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> und das Ergebnis ist sogar besser als bei den Jungs (2 mal hintereinander Meister geworden, dat kriegen die Jungs niemals hin )



Was auch daran liegt, dass die Konkurrenz bei den Männern weitaus größer und enger ist als bei den Frauen. Da sind es eben nicht nur 24, sondern 32 Mannschaften. Die WM ist durchaus länger. 

Und mit was willst du sie noch mehr würdigen? Die Frauen bekommen das, was möglich ist. Mehr Prämien sind beispielsweise so gut wie nicht drin, da die Frauen WM weitaus weniger Einnahmen generiert, als eine Männer WM. Da können sich auch sonstige Firmen, Fernsehesender nicht mehr an einer Würdigung beteiligen.


----------



## orkman (5. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und wenn mir nun einer sagt, dass die deutschen Fußballmänner gut aussehen, schick ich denjenigen zum Augenarzt o.O



die seite is auch deutsch ... normal dass sie mehr deutsche frauen zeigt 

zu den maennern ... da sag ich mal nix ... podolski sieht aus wien milchbubi , ballack geht noch , schweinsteiger und klose ... naja und die andern kenn ich net mal mehr ...


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Die größere Konkurrenz bei den Männern könnte eventuell, aber auch nur eventuell daran liegen, dass internationale Wettbewerbe dort einfach deutlich länger existieren. Zur nächsten WM wird die Zahl der Mannschaften in der Endrunde übrigens auf 24 erhöht, ist also der Anzahl bei den Männern gleich.

Und wenn man sich überlegt, dass es zur EM '89 für jede Frau noch n Kaffeeservice gab, als sie Europameisterinnen wurden, ist die Entwicklung, die der Frauenfußball gemacht hat, schon sehr deutlich zu sehen und ich bin mir sicher, dass sich das in den nächsten Jahren auch noch weiter entwickeln wird.


----------



## orkman (5. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich überlegt, dass es zur EM '89 für jede Frau noch n Kaffeeservice gab, als sie Europameisterinnen wurden, ist die Entwicklung, die der Frauenfußball gemacht hat, schon sehr deutlich zu sehen und ich bin mir sicher, dass sich das in den nächsten Jahren auch noch weiter entwickeln wird.



das find ich zum beispiel ne frechheit ... nur ein kaffeeservice zu bekommen ... dem haett ich dat ding um die ohren gehaun


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Juli 2011)

Der Clubfußball der Frauen ist mir zu fremd als das mich die Frauen-WM wirklich interessieren würde. Ich kenne kaum Spielerinnen und weiß auch nichts über stärken und schwächen der Mannschaften und Spielweisen dieser, wobei ich jetzt weiß das die Verteidung unserer Frauen nach einer Ecke ziemlich unvorhanden ist.


----------



## orkman (6. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Der Clubfußball der Frauen ist mir zu fremd als das mich die Frauen-WM wirklich interessieren würde. Ich kenne kaum Spielerinnen und weiß auch nichts über stärken und schwächen der Mannschaften und Spielweisen dieser



dito ... da ich dieses jahr is es das erste mal dass ich wirklich was davon hoere


----------



## orkman (6. Juli 2011)

dann bin ich wohl der letzte fuer heute morgen ^^ ...


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch noch da  Aber ich schaue auf gameone.de wie sie Deadly Premonition durchspielen - ich liebe solche Horrorspiele!


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Der Clubfußball der Frauen ist mir zu fremd als das mich die Frauen-WM wirklich interessieren würde. Ich kenne kaum Spielerinnen und weiß auch nichts über stärken und schwächen der Mannschaften und Spielweisen dieser, wobei ich jetzt weiß das die Verteidung unserer Frauen nach einer Ecke ziemlich unvorhanden ist.



AUßerdem machen die Werbung für die Bild und sind für mich somit gestorben.

Lebenslänglich!


----------



## Sabito (6. Juli 2011)

Guten Abend Leutz.


----------



## Konov (6. Juli 2011)

Aböööönd!

FERIEN! Gutes Zeugnis abgesahnt und gute Laune am Start. 
Schaue grad Unbreakable.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch da  Aber ich schaue auf gameone.de wie sie Deadly Premonition durchspielen - ich liebe solche Horrorspiele!


hrhr joa knallhart durchgenommen ist schon interessant.
Was mich ein wenig stört ist atm auf Gameone, dass abgesehen von den Chris Hatern auch Wolf immer wieder unnötig stichelt. Eig mag ich Wolf richtig, vor allem nach eine halbe Stunde mir rdr: undead nightmare, aber manchmal übertreibt er :S


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> AUßerdem machen die Werbung für die Bild und sind für mich somit gestorben.
> 
> Lebenslänglich!



Hat Lahm auch mal gemacht.


----------



## Sabito (6. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Aböööönd!
> 
> FERIEN! Gutes Zeugnis abgesahnt und gute Laune am Start.
> Schaue grad Unbreakable.



Joa Ferien sind schonmal gut, Zeugnisschnitt 4,0 *hust* (darf mir mein Abschlusszeugnis morgenfrüh abholen, wiel das Sek einen fehler gemacht hat beim Abgangsdatum^^). Was solls versuch es auf der Wirtschaftsschule nochmal, diesmal acker ich aber dafür. Langweile mich gerade tierisch, wiel in meinen Augen nur mist im Fernsehn läuft und ich i-wie kB auf zocken habe. -.-


----------



## Deanne (6. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was manche Leute für Ansprüche haben.



Weil es beim Fussball ja auch nur auf knackige Hintern und hübsche Figuren ankommt. Geht mir schon bei den Männern auf den Sack. 

"Ohhhh, der hat aber stramme Waden."


----------



## Sabito (6. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Weil es beim Fussball ja auch nur auf knackige Hintern und hübsche Figuren ankommt. Geht mir schon bei den Männern auf den Sack.
> 
> "Ohhhh, der hat aber stramme Waden."



Ganz genau darauf kommt es beim Fußball an. (vorsicht Ironie, für alle, die es nicht sehen.^^)


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juli 2011)

Mit meiner Schwester hat Fußball gucken immer genervt.. beim KSC hat sie von Porcello geschwärmt, bei Deutschland für Ballack. Meine Freundin schwärmt für Lahm.


----------



## Deanne (6. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mit meiner Schwester hat Fußball gucken immer genervt.. beim KSC hat sie von Porcello geschwärmt, bei Deutschland für Ballack. Meine Freundin schwärmt für Lahm.



Lahm? Oh Gott, den kann man doch gar nicht in irgendeiner Form sexy finden. Wenn ich den sehe, möchte ich ihm höchstens die Unterhosen bügeln und seine Hausaufgaben kontrollieren. 

Es gibt aber generell sehr wenige attraktive Fussballer.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EqekSuj5HCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Na wenn das keine sexy Stimme ist... rawr


----------



## Konov (6. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn ich den sehe, möchte ich ihm höchstens die Unterhosen bügeln und seine Hausaufgaben kontrollieren.



AHAHAHAHA Mady my day


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Na wenn das keine sexy Stimme ist... rawr



Das liegt doch am Schnauzer! Na gut, ich finde an Stimmen eh nie etwas attraktiv - also weder positiv noch negativ. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass meine wohl die hässlichste auf der Welt ist. Deswegen vermeide ich Teamspeak immer gern. ^^


----------



## Sabito (6. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das liegt doch am Schnauzer! Na gut, ich finde an Stimmen eh nie etwas attraktiv - also weder positiv noch negativ. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass meine wohl die hässlichste auf der Welt ist. Deswegen vermeide ich Teamspeak immer gern. ^^



Wut, deine ist die häßlichste? Ich könnt mich erschießen, wenn ich meine Stimme höre, ehrlich gemeint, bekomme aber komischerweise genau das Gegenteil zuhören.^^


----------



## Casp (6. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Lahm? Oh Gott, den kann man doch gar nicht in irgendeiner Form sexy finden. Wenn ich den sehe, möchte ich ihm höchstens die Unterhosen bügeln und seine Hausaufgaben kontrollieren.
> 
> Es gibt aber generell sehr wenige attraktive Fussballer.



Weil richtige Männer Eishockey spielen


----------



## SonicTank (7. Juli 2011)

*gähn*

Keiner heute Nacht unterwegs?


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Juli 2011)

Leider jetzt gleich off, will auch noch was vom Tag morgen haben^^


----------



## SonicTank (7. Juli 2011)

Na du bist gut, der Tag hat doch schon begonnen 

Oder pennste etwa den ganzen Donnerstag durch? 

*Klugscheiss off*


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen :]


----------



## SonicTank (7. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen Dropz


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2011)

es ist soooo heiß  ich kann nicht schlafen


----------



## SonicTank (7. Juli 2011)

Pack die Eiswürfel aus, schmeiß die in ein Handtuch und wickel dieses um deinen Kopf


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2011)

ich lüfte gleich einfach wenn es schön kalt draußen ist und gehe dann bis mittags schlafen


----------



## SonicTank (7. Juli 2011)

mhm... meinste es wird noch kälter? Mein Fenster ist die ganze Zeit offen, aber ich hab hier morgens um 4 immernoch 25 Grad


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2011)

für mich wirkt es zumindest kalt, da es in meinem zimmer viel heißer ist


----------



## SonicTank (7. Juli 2011)

Ich will echt nicht wissen was du da in deinem Zimmer treibst


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2011)

nichts


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Juli 2011)

Konov, du solltest dich mal wieder rasieren, wenn dein Profilbild aktuell ist. ^^


----------



## Sabito (7. Juli 2011)

nabend allerseits


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Konov, du solltest dich mal wieder rasieren, wenn dein Profilbild aktuell ist. ^^



Das isn Backenbart und der bleibt eigentlich immer dran 

Drum herum rasier ich täglich. ^^

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das isn Backenbart und der bleibt eigentlich immer dran
> 
> Drum herum rasier ich täglich. ^^
> 
> Abend zusammen!



Täglich? Naja, ich liebe ja meinen Drei-Tage-Bart. Die Frauen fahren auch drauf ab. Alle, bis auf eine. *seufz*

Achtung, peinliche Frage: Ich habe Sims 3 in meinem Besitz, schon seit längerem. Geht es nur mir so, oder sehen die Frauen tatsächlich fast alle gleich aus? Das verdirbt mir total den Spaß, da kommt keine Atmosphäre auf, wenn die alle mit so fetten Backen und Doppelkinn herumlaufen. Ja, ich hab an den Einstellungen gefeilt, aber es tut sich da ja kaum was.


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Täglich? Naja, ich liebe ja meinen Drei-Tage-Bart. Die Frauen fahren auch drauf ab. Alle, bis auf eine. *seufz*
> 
> Achtung, peinliche Frage: Ich habe Sims 3 in meinem Besitz, schon seit längerem. Geht es nur mir so, oder sehen die Frauen tatsächlich fast alle gleich aus? Das verdirbt mir total den Spaß, da kommt keine Atmosphäre auf, wenn die alle mit so fetten Backen und Doppelkinn herumlaufen. Ja, ich hab an den Einstellungen gefeilt, aber es tut sich da ja kaum was.



Spiel was anderes 

Hatte auch ne weile Drei-Tage-Bart, finds aber irgendwie doof. Vielleicht lass ich mir nochmal einen stehen, aber eher nicht mein Fall. Mal gucken. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2011)

Bärte stehen jugendlichen irgendwie nicht


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bärte stehen jugendlichen irgendwie nicht



...sagte der Jungspund 

Irgendwie haufenweise Sender in der Glotze weg


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Juli 2011)

schade, kaum was los^^ Bin dann mal wech.


----------



## Dropz (8. Juli 2011)

nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Juli 2011)

Sup?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Sup?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nabend


----------



## Razyl (8. Juli 2011)

ÜBERALL DIESE POOOONYYYS


----------



## H2OTest (8. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Täglich? Naja, ich liebe ja meinen Drei-Tage-Bart. Die Frauen fahren auch drauf ab. Alle, bis auf eine. *seufz*



Ich hab meistens n 3- Wochen Bart  weil ich zu faul bin mich zu rasieren


----------



## Edou (8. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> ÜBERALL DIESE POOOONYYYS



Jop. :<


----------



## Magogan (8. Juli 2011)

*gähn* noch jemand wach?

Wie geht es euch, was macht ihr, ... ?


----------



## Raffzahl (8. Juli 2011)

Klar.^^


----------



## Edou (8. Juli 2011)

Ich will....Ich will......Ich will......Ich will....Ich will....Ich will, dass ihr mir Vertraut. Ich will, dass ihr mir Glaubt.


----------



## orkman (8. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Täglich? Naja, ich liebe ja meinen Drei-Tage-Bart. Die Frauen fahren auch drauf ab. Alle, bis auf eine. *seufz*



ich hab nen 2-3 wochen bart  und bei den frauen sind baerte net mehr so beliebt , leider ... jetzt muss man glatt und schwul sein um eine zu bekommen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> *gähn* noch jemand wach?
> 
> Wie geht es euch, was macht ihr, ... ?



Gähn ? Es ist 22:27 Uhr o.O

Wie es mir geht ? Sehr gut. Was ich mache ? Nen Bierchen trinken 

BTW: Mit dem Avatar kann man mich net mehr ernst nehmen, ich kann es ja selbst net mehr xD. Suche mir mal eben einen Neuen.

BTW 2 : Erledigt


----------



## Magogan (8. Juli 2011)

Ich bin müde ... keine Ahnung wieso 

Im Moment warte ich darauf, dass ich endlich 18 Jahre alt werde und hier wegziehe


----------



## Edou (8. Juli 2011)

Erst wenn die Wolken schlafen gehn, kann man uns am Himmel sehn. Wir haben Angst und sind allein. Gott weiß ich will kein Engel sein.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Juli 2011)

Da hat wohl jmd Rammstein entdeckt


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jmd Rammstein entdeckt



Ein bissel Spät, oder? Aber lieber spät als nie. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2011)

Auf dem Lande auf dem Meer lauert das Verderben, die Kreatur muss...


----------



## skyline930 (8. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Auf dem Lande auf dem Meer lauert das Verderben, die Kreatur muss...



STEEEEERBEN!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TYInsYzlz5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


0:24-0:30 wäre als gif verdammt nice


----------



## Razyl (8. Juli 2011)

Ach Leute, jetzt besucht doch mal endlich wieder den Nachtschwärmer. Ist so ruhig hier - g0g0g0


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Juli 2011)

Hadouken Lieder bei Audiosurf zu fahren macht verdammt Spaß, vor allem wenn die langsamen Parts in die schnellen übergehen


----------



## Razyl (8. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hadouken Lieder bei Audiosurf zu fahren macht verdammt Spaß, vor allem wenn die langsamen Parts in die schnellen übergehen



Audiosurf - yay! Guter Geschmack


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Juli 2011)

Jep^^
Hab mich als es im Deal war überreden lassen es zu holen :> Hat sich bisher vollstens gelohnt \o/


----------



## Razyl (8. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Jep^^
> Hab mich als es im Deal war überreden lassen es zu holen :> Hat sich bisher vollstens gelohnt \o/



Türlich lohnt sich Audiosurf, vor allem zu dem Preis. Der beste Audioplayer der Welt ^-^


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Türlich lohnt sich Audiosurf, vor allem zu dem Preis. Der beste Audioplayer der Welt ^-^


:> Stimmt schon.
Hm muss nachher mal probieren, wie das zb. bei Deez Nuts oder tbdm aussieht


----------



## Raffzahl (9. Juli 2011)

TBDM geht meiner Meinung nach ganz schön ab bei Audiosurf.^^ Spielt Ihr Easy, Medium oder Hard?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Unterschiedlich^^
Zuerst direkt auf hard, war aber nicht die beste Wahl, da ichs zum ersten Mal gespielt habe, mittlerweile switche ich zwischen easy und medium^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> TBDM geht meiner Meinung nach ganz schön ab bei Audiosurf.^^ Spielt Ihr Easy, Medium oder Hard?



Meist nur Medium, da ich bei solchen Spielen nicht anstrengen möchte :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Grad Statutory Ape gezockt... Geht echt gut ab


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juli 2011)

Mir geht's da so wie Razyl. Bei schnellen Liedern (ich hör halt viel Trance und die gehn teilweise echt ab) schalt ich auch mal auf Easy um. Welchen Modus spielt ihr denn, unterschiedlich oder festgelegt? Meine Wenigkeit spielt eigentlich nur Mono, zu ca. 99%. Ab und an spiel ich auch mal Pointer, aber das is mir dann für n Spiel, was ich nur so zum Fun spiele, meistens schon wieder zu kompliziert


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mir geht's da so wie Razyl. Bei schnellen Liedern (ich hör halt viel Trance und die gehn teilweise echt ab) schalt ich auch mal auf Easy um. Welchen Modus spielt ihr denn, unterschiedlich oder festgelegt? Meine Wenigkeit spielt eigentlich nur Mono, zu ca. 99%. Ab und an spiel ich auch mal Pointer, aber das is mir dann für n Spiel, was ich nur so zum Fun spiele, meistens schon wieder zu kompliziert



Ich spiele fast nur Mono. Ist am chilligsten und hat mMn die schönsten Effekte


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juli 2011)

Jo, seh ich auch so... Spielt ihr mit der Maus oder der Tasta? Hab die ersten drei, vier Lieder mit den Pfeiltasten gespielt, bis ich gemerkt hab, dass es mir viel zu langsam ist und bin dann auf S und D umgestiegen. Die Shoulders hab ich eigentlich nie benutzt, auch nich, als ich noch hauptsächlich Easy gespielt hab


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Jo, seh ich auch so... Spielt ihr mit der Maus oder der Tasta? Hab die ersten drei, vier Lieder mit den Pfeiltasten gespielt, bis ich gemerkt hab, dass es mir viel zu langsam ist und bin dann auf S und D umgestiegen. Die Shoulders hab ich eigentlich nie benutzt, auch nich, als ich noch hauptsächlich Easy gespielt hab



Mit Maus - Kann ich schneller reagieren ^.^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Spiel mit Maus, geht schön schnell :>


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit Maus - Kann ich schneller reagieren ^.^



Bei mir ist es grad andersrum. Ich komm mit der Maus gar nicht klar, vor allem nicht, wenn ich in die Mitte muss. Komm entweder nur nach links oder nach rechts oO

So, ich hau mich jetzt ins Bettchen *wink*


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Puh, grad The Prodigy und Faithless Strecken gefahren, die sehen verdammt lustig aus


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Puh, grad The Prodigy und Faithless Strecken gefahren, die sehen verdammt lustig aus



Du hast doch Langeweile :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast doch Langeweile :S


Nein, durch das Spiel hab ich die doch gerade nicht...


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nein, durch das Spiel hab ich die doch gerade nicht...





Brille ftw


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juli 2011)

hm wo hab ich nur letztens ne buchempfehlung aller: gerade gekauft, das muss man lesen gesehn. war irgendwas triolgiemäßiges fantasy irgendwas


----------



## Sabito (9. Juli 2011)

Nabend.

Irgendwie interessiert mit "universe Sandbox" bei Steam gerade. Oo


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> Irgendwie interessiert mit "universe Sandbox" bei Steam gerade. Oo



Dann kauf es dir - Kostet ja nicht die Welt. o.O


----------



## Sabito (9. Juli 2011)

Doch, mir fehlen... moment... 75cent.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> Irgendwie interessiert mit "*universe* Sandbox" bei Steam gerade. Oo





Razyl schrieb:


> Dann kauf es dir - Kostet ja nicht die *Welt*. o.O


höhöhöh


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> höhöhöh



Der war mies!

@Sabito:

Du hast keine 5 Euro aufem Konto? :S


----------



## Sabito (9. Juli 2011)

Nope, zahle per PSC und behalte das Geld so lange als Code (lade kein Guthaben auf), Restbetrag hab ich noch 4,24€ -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der war mies!


Aww :<


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nope, zahle per PSC und behalte das Geld so lange als Code (lade kein Guthaben auf), Restbetrag hab ich noch 4,24€ -.-



Achso, naja, dann kauf dir morgen einfach eine Neue. Deal geht ja bis 19.00 uhr ^^



Grüne schrieb:


> Aww :<



Nicht traurig sein, aber du wirst alt Brille. ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Das werden wir alle... :S


----------



## Sabito (9. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso, naja, dann kauf dir morgen einfach eine Neue. Deal geht ja bis 19.00 uhr ^^



Ja, muss es aber unauffällig machen, vll verbinde ich es mit einem Gang zur Eisdiele^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

... o_O
Bitte was?^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Das werden wir alle... :S



Nur du... nur du... 



Sabito schrieb:


> Ja, muss es aber unauffällig machen, vll verbinde ich es mit einem Gang zur Eisdiele^^



Wieso unaufällig? D:


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur du... nur du...


Nur weil ich aus der Zeit der wahren Gentleman stamme... muss mal wieder meinen Gentleman-Hund-Ava suchen^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nur weil ich aus der Zeit der wahren Gentleman stamme... muss mal wieder meinen Gentleman-Hund-Ava suchen^^



Du bist kein Gentleman. Du bist nen Brille-Man. :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist kein Gentleman. Du bist nen Brille-Man. :S


Meine Gruppen sagen was anderes :S


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Meine Gruppen sagen was anderes :S



Deine Schuppen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine Schuppen?


Ich hatte noch nie Schuppen \o/
Jeden Tag duschen ftw


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie Schuppen \o/
> Jeden Tag duschen ftw



Hilft, wenn auch nicht viel


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hilft, wenn auch nicht viel


Ach, kennst du dich da aus? :>


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ach, kennst du dich da aus? :>



Nein.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Wo ist Sabito, der schuldet uns noch eine Antwort^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wo ist Sabito, der schuldet uns noch eine Antwort^^



Mir. Ich habe gefragt, nicht du


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> ... o_O
> Bitte was?^^


Ich bin nur nicht so direkt wie du :>


----------



## Raffzahl (9. Juli 2011)

Weiß einer, warum man die Portal Soundtracks irgentwie nur mit Pointman machen kann und nicht mit Mono?
Und warum kommt da manchmal der Companion Cube?


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich bin nur nicht so direkt wie du :>



Feigling.



Raffzahl schrieb:


> Weiß einer, warum man die Portal Soundtracks irgentwie nur mit Pointman machen kann und nicht mit Mono?



?

Die kann man doch auch mit Mono machen? Oder meinst du den besonderen Glados-Song? D:


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Feigling.


Nein, Höflichkeit.


----------



## Raffzahl (9. Juli 2011)

Ja, ich meine den letzten Song (Still alive)...


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Ja, ich meine den letzten Song (Still alive)...



Da gibt es auch zwei Versionen xD

Einmal den Original-Song und einmal die angepasste Version, die man mit der Portalkanone spielt 

Erstere geht in allen Versionen, letztere nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Bin mal off, pennen, gn8


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Bin mal off, pennen, gn8



Nachti, schlaf gut und so


----------



## Raffzahl (9. Juli 2011)

Bei mir will er alle Lieder von Portal nur mit Pointman machen... Naja, vielleicht klappts ja morgen früh, mal gucken.^^

@Grüne Brille: Nacht.


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Raffzahl (9. Juli 2011)

Nabend Konov.


----------



## Sabito (9. Juli 2011)

Wem schulde ich noch eine Antowrt? Sry war gerade ein bissel Afk.

Mus das "unauffällig" machen, weil meine Mutter nicht gerne sieht, wenn ich eine PSC kaufe, aber anders kann ich das halt nicht bezahlen.^^


----------



## Raffzahl (9. Juli 2011)

So. Ich hau auch mal ab. Gute Nacht euch allen.


----------



## Dominau (9. Juli 2011)

Nacht Raffzahl.
Und hallo Nachtschwärmer ..


----------



## orkman (9. Juli 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Nacht Raffzahl.
> Und hallo Nachtschwärmer ..



hiho und ich bin auch weg


----------



## Dominau (9. Juli 2011)

Nacht, schlaf gut


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2011)

Niemand hier?
http://dagobah.net/flash/Perl_Balou_remix.swf


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Ich bin da und sehe, dass Deutschland verliert?


----------



## Saji (9. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin da und sehe, dass Deutschland verliert?



Und er sah, dass es gut w... Momentchen mal, ist das jetzt die Rache fürn WWII? *duckt sich*


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2011)

Pff wer interresiert sich schon für die Paralympics der Fussballweltmeisterschaft?


----------



## orkman (9. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin da und sehe, dass Deutschland verliert?



ja ich auch und bin überglücklich *duck*


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ja ich auch und bin überglücklich *duck*



Wo kommstn du her? *schrotflinte lad* wo ist der verräter? *grrr* 

Ist euch auch eigentlich so langweilig wie mir?


----------



## Saji (9. Juli 2011)

Endlich ist es aus... das Spiel! Und naja, jetzt muss ich mir das auch nicht mehr ansehen. Irgendwie schade, aber auch ein Aufatmen.


----------



## orkman (9. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wo kommstn du her? *schrotflinte lad* wo ist der verräter? *grrr*



nicht aus deutschland ...  komm her du  ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> nicht aus deutschland ...  komm her du  ^^



nene. Keine lust  Bin zu faul





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yFL0sgE5BqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2011)

Abend!


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Abend


----------



## Saji (9. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend!



Moin moin, nüscht los? ^^


----------



## orkman (9. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> nene. Keine lust  Bin zu faul



ich dacht dir waer langweilig ^^


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Moin moin, nüscht los? ^^



Weiß nicht, ich zocke grad und schaue nebenbei fern. ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Ich spiel Audiosurf :S


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich spiel Audiosurf :S



Schon wieder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schon wieder?


Klar


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Klar



Da gibt es so ein Wort...

SUCHTI!


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

What about no?


----------



## Sabito (9. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß nicht was ich zocken soll.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Steam Sales, da gibts genug


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2011)

Ich Spiel gerade nen Spiel wo ich die Welt mit nem Virus infizieren muss... lol


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

RL?


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> What about no?



Aber aber... du machst echt alles kaputt!!!!


----------



## Sabito (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Steam Sales, da gibts genug



Beim Sommersale (den täglichen Angeboten) ist ausser Portal2 nichts dabei, was mich anspricht und dafür fehlen mir 6€ und ein Spiel zusuchen, das mich anspricht und in meinem Preisbereich liegt wird wohl oder übel schwierig.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Dann spiel halt LoL oder BLC :>


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dann spiel halt LoL oder BLC :>



Er könnte auch HPHDT 2 spielen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Harry Potter : der hoden des torhüters? :<


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Harry Potter : der hoden des torhüters? :<



*Brille tret*


----------



## Sabito (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dann spiel halt LoL oder BLC :>



Ich weiß nicht, auch wnen ich über beide Spiele nicht viel weiß, ich kann mich i-wie nicht mit den anfreunden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Dann spiel WC3+tft


----------



## Dominau (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dann spiel WC3+tft


!


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dann spiel WC3+tft



+ DotA


----------



## Sabito (9. Juli 2011)

Und wo bekomme ich bitte Warcraft3 her? ISt ja nicht so, dass man das kostenlos Downloaden kann (selbst bei kostenpflichtig bin ich mir nicht sicher) und das Spiel habe ich auch nicht rumliegen.

Ja, ein Spiel für mich zu finden ist schwer.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Wenn er LoL nix abgewinnen kann wird er wohl auch nicht DotA spielen :>
Er soll lieber Kampagne spielen :S
Alter, du hast nicht Wc3?? RAUS!


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Und wo bekomme ich bitte Warcraft3 her? ISt ja nicht so, dass man das kostenlos Downloaden kann (selbst bei kostenpflichtig bin ich mir nicht sicher) und das Spiel habe ich auch nicht rumliegen.
> 
> Ja, ein Spiel für mich zu finden ist schwer.^^



Guck mal auf Ebay.


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wenn er LoL nix abgewinnen kann wird er wohl auch nicht DotA spielen :>
> Er soll lieber Kampagne spielen :S
> Alter, du hast nicht Wc3?? RAUS!



DotA ist schwerer als LoL! :teach:

Und wie kann man WC3 nicht haben? Oooh... wait.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Und wo bekomme ich bitte Warcraft3 her? ISt ja nicht so, dass man das kostenlos Downloaden kann (selbst bei kostenpflichtig bin ich mir nicht sicher) und das Spiel habe ich auch nicht rumliegen.
> 
> Ja, ein Spiel für mich zu finden ist schwer.^^



http://eu.blizzard.c...ml?id=210000071

Edit:
ACH verdammt! :< Ist ja ausverkauft. Naja, vielleicht kannst du ja französisch....

Edit 2:

Einzeln gibt es die Teile noch, für 14,99 Euro jeweils

http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=210000045
http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=210000003


----------



## Sabito (10. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube kaum, dass man auf Ebay mit PSC bezahlen kann, anders kann ich Spiele (ausser ich kaufe sie im LAden) nicht finanzieren, meine Mutter kauft mir keins (selbst wenn ich ihr das Geld zurückgeben würde).

Edit:
Einzeln, kann ich mir aber nur WC3 leisten, muss dann auf tft verzichten.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass man auf Ebay mit PSC bezahlen kann, anders kann ich Spiele (ausser ich kaufe sie im LAden) nicht finanzieren, meine Mutter kauft mir keins (selbst wenn ich ihr das Geld zurückgeben würde).
> 
> Edit:
> Einzeln, kann ich mir aber nur WC3 leisten, muss dann auf tft verzichten.



Ich kann dir aber nicht sagen, ob der hässliche Blizzard-Store PSC akzeptiert. Ansonsten lohnt sich auch WC3 alleine!


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2011)

Zock APB ist kostenlos und macht Laune. ^^


----------



## Sabito (10. Juli 2011)

Nee danke, schonmal angezockt, war nicht mein Fall.
Mein Dad hatte WC3 mal bei sich rumliegen, hat er aber verschenkt (nicht an mich).

Wenn wir schon beim verschenken sind, mein Dad hatte eine ganze Tasche voller alter Spiele und fragte mich ob ich ein paar haben will, hab ich gesagt, ich müsste mir mal die Tasche hinnehmen und die SPiele ansehen, aber nein, er verkauft sie lieber. -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2011)

Ich hab zugriff zu 4 mal Wc3+tft [fliegen überall rum]. Nur leider kennen wir uns halt nicht 
Lad's doch einfach runter [legal natürlich ]


----------



## Sabito (10. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich es legal downloaden soll, brauche ich eine Seite, die den Download kostenpflichtig anbietet und bei der man mit PSC bezahlen kann.^^


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wenn ich es legal downloaden soll, brauche ich eine Seite, die den Download kostenpflichtig anbietet und bei der man mit PSC bezahlen kann.^^


---

Saturn?
http://saturn.xplace.de/saturn_frontend/product.html?wtMssOutletId=&framed=&WT.ac=&productId=4182&cid=6469930


----------



## Sabito (10. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> "legal" ist ein Begriff den man auch vegraben darf



Ja, bin aber nicht der Fan von "legalen" Downloads.

Entweder richtig oder garnicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja, bin aber nicht der Fan von "legalen" Downloads.


Ahaaaa... interessant


----------



## Sabito (10. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ahaaaa... interessant



Damit habe ich nur gesagt dass ich nicht auf ilegale Dinge scharf bin (ziehe das Zitat, wenn man das so versteht wie ich)


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2011)

Haste nen Saturn inner nähe?
EbGames? 
Karstadt?
Die Habens meistens noch rumfliegen.

Kohle Kohle schupdidu


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Damit habe ich nur gesagt dass ich nicht auf ilegale Dinge scharf bin (ziehe das Zitat, wenn man das so versteht wie ich)


Ironie anyone?


----------



## orkman (10. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wenn ich es legal downloaden soll, brauche ich eine Seite, die den Download kostenpflichtig anbietet und bei der man mit PSC bezahlen kann.^^



an deiner stelle wuerd ich mir ne visa holen und dann mit psc online roulette spielen ... das geld dann auf die visa ueberweisen lassen ... ich bin nur am gewinnen (hab da ne sichere methode ^^ ) ... aus jucks hab ich schon dran gedacht das als finanziellen nebenverdienst zu nehmen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> (hab da ne sichere methode ^^ )



Sagte man auch in Tschernobyl
Oder auf der Titanic

coole kohle lalala


----------



## Razyl (10. Juli 2011)

Sabito:

Wenn du dir ne PSC kaufen kannst, dann wirst du es doch wohl noch in einen Saturn/MM schaffen. Da gibt es beide Teile mit Sicherheit für zehn bis zwanzig Euro D:


----------



## Sabito (10. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Haste nen Saturn inner nähe?
> EbGames?
> Karstadt?
> Die Habens meistens noch rumfliegen.
> ...



Nope kein Saturn in der Nähe.

@orkman
braucht man für ne Visa nicht ein Konto? Wenn ja, ich habe keins, wegen meinem Dad war da i-was, warum ich und meine Mum noch keins gemacht haben.

@ Razyl
Wenn ich gerne 2Std in der Stadt rum renne gerne, Zug fährt nur jede Stunde und wenn ich in die Stadt fahre mit dem Zug, dann den Bus nach MM nehme, den Bus zurück, dann habe ich den Zug verpasst, der Bus nach Hause fährt auch nur jede Stunde, etwa zur selben Zeit wie der Zug.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nope kein Saturn in der Nähe.
> 
> @orkman
> braucht man für ne Visa nicht ein Konto? Wenn ja, ich habe keins, wegen meinem Dad war da i-was, warum ich und meine Mum noch keins gemacht haben.



Warte bis zum 17. September, dann bisse 18 laut deinem Profil 
Muss man für ne Visa net 18 sein?


----------



## Sabito (10. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Warte bis zum 17. September, dann bisse 18 laut deinem Profil
> Muss man für ne Visa net 18 sein?



Bis dahin habe ich das schon anders bekommen.^^


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Bis dahin habe ich das schon anders bekommen.^^



Fahr inne nächste Stadt, die Läden haben das. Für nen SPiel wird man doch wohl inner Stadt fahren oder?


----------



## Razyl (10. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Fahr inne nächste Stadt, die Läden haben das. Für nen SPiel wird man doch wohl inner Stadt fahren oder?



Ob er das will ist eine andere Frage :>


----------



## Deanne (10. Juli 2011)

OMG, ich lieg grad bei einer Freundin auf der Couch, während sie mit ihrem Date im Schlafzimmer ist. Ich hab den armen Kerl den ganzen Abend lang mit WoW vollgelabert und ich glaub, dass sie ganz schön sauer auf mich ist. Naja.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2011)

WTH?


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> OMG, ich lieg grad bei einer Freundin auf der Couch, während sie mit ihrem Date im Schlafzimmer ist. Ich hab den armen Kerl den ganzen Abend lang mit WoW vollgelabert und ich glaub, dass sie ganz schön sauer auf mich ist. Naja.



Wow ist DER Stimmungskiller Nr.1.
Naja, es sei denn du bist auf ner Nerd-Party
Deanne das müsstest du doch Wissen! Man man man!


----------



## Zylenia (10. Juli 2011)

Immer diese unbeholfenen, was soll ich skillen, welche Klasse macht meiste DPS, welchen Server geh ich?
Wo kauf ich ein Spiel, oder lad es mir runter?
Wie mach ich mein Freund / Freundin glücklich?


----------



## Sabito (10. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ob er das will ist eine andere Frage :>



Ja ich gestehe, ich fahre nicht gerne in die Stadt wegen der miesen Bus-/Bahnverbindung. 

@Zylenia
Wo man ein Spiel kauft weiß ich, weiß bloss nicht was ich spielen soll (naja macht jetzt nicht so einen Unterschied) und wollt mal sehen was für Vorschläge kommen.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> OMG, ich lieg grad bei einer Freundin auf der Couch, während sie mit ihrem Date im Schlafzimmer ist. Ich hab den armen Kerl den ganzen Abend lang mit WoW vollgelabert und ich glaub, dass sie ganz schön sauer auf mich ist. Naja.





Wieso bist du bei einem Date dabei? WTF?


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja ich gestehe, ich fahre nicht gerne in die Stadt wegen der miesen Bus-/Bahnverbindung.



Zu Fuß/Fahrrad?
Auto?
Beamen?


----------



## Deanne (10. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie kill ich immer die Dates von Freundinnen. Kaum kommt das Thema "Gaming" auf, beachten die Typen die Mädels gar nicht mehr, sondern labern nur noch mit mir über irgendwelche DPS, Server und Raids. Ich fühl mich schuldig. :-(

Edit: Mir ist nach einer Flasche Himbeer-Sekt auch ein bisschen komisch. Immer dieser Gruppenzwang.


----------



## Sabito (10. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Zu Fuß/Fahrrad?
> Auto?
> Beamen?



Zu Fuß braucht man bestimmt 2Std 30min - 3std, Rad 1- 1std 30min, Führerschein hab ich noch nicht (will dne jetzt in den Sommerferien machen) und beamen kann ich nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2011)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Immer diese unbeholfenen, was soll ich skillen, welche Klasse macht meiste DPS, welchen Server geh ich?
> Wo kauf ich ein Spiel, oder lad es mir runter?
> Wie mach ich mein Freund / Freundin glücklich?


Immer diese schlechten Trolle, wie nerve ich am besten?


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Zu Fuß braucht man bestimmt 2Std 30min - 3std, Rad 1- 1std 30min, Führerschein hab ich noch nicht (will dne jetzt in den Sommerferien machen) und beamen kann ich nicht.



Rad 1std?
Ich komm aus Münster und lache gerade. Ich hätt mich schon längst aufs Fahrrad geschwungen. 1 Stunde ist NIX


----------



## Deanne (10. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso bist du bei einem Date dabei? WTF?



Moralische Unterstützung. Wie immer. Und am Ende gibt es Terror, weil ich WoW und Final Fantasy auspacke und den ganzen Abend Nerd-Geblubber von mir gebe. Frauen...


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Moralische Unterstützung. Wie immer. Und am Ende gibt es Terror, weil ich WoW und Final Fantasy auspacke und den ganzen Abend Nerd-Geblubber von mir gebe. Frauen...



Tu so als hättest du keine Ahnung davon. Schonmal ausprobiert?


----------



## orkman (10. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sagte man auch in Tschernobyl
> Oder auf der Titanic
> 
> coole kohle lalala



die russen damals waren einfach nur bescheuert falls du schon ne doku darueber gesehen hast ... und ich hab ja auch nur mit 10 euro startkapital angefangen und zocke jetzt noch immer erfolgreich ... von daher scheint es kein problem mit meiner methode zu geben ... ich werde sicher net dumm einfach so meine kohle wegwerfen ... wenn das geld einmal weg is , is es weg ... aber mit der methode kommt mehr rein als raus ^^


----------



## Deanne (10. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Tu so als hättest du keine Ahnung davon. Schonmal ausprobiert?



Lustig, lustig. Ich sitz mit einer Flasche Wein auf dem Sofa und die beiden Turteltauben schreien sich drüben an, weil man sich mit mir den ganzen Abend über WoW unterhalten hat. Ich glaub, ich geh einfach mal nach Hause und fall ins Koma. Oder ich kauf mir drüben nen Döner und mach noch bisschen Party mit mir selbst.


----------



## Sabito (10. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Rad 1std?
> Ich komm aus Münster und lache gerade. Ich hätt mich schon längst aufs Fahrrad geschwungen. 1 Stunde ist NIX



Ja, 1std ist nichts, bloss hasse ich die Strecke, es geht immer schön Bergauf, selbst der Rückweg geht komischerweise zu 60% bergauf, das ist eine Quälerei die Strecke zu fahren, dann gammel ich doch lieber 2std in der Stadt rum.^^


----------



## orkman (10. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Irgendwie kill ich immer die Dates von Freundinnen. Kaum kommt das Thema "Gaming" auf, beachten die Typen die Mädels gar nicht mehr, sondern labern nur noch mit mir über irgendwelche DPS, Server und Raids. Ich fühl mich schuldig. :-(
> 
> Edit: Mir ist nach einer Flasche Himbeer-Sekt auch ein bisschen komisch. Immer dieser Gruppenzwang.



türlich , ich red mit meinen freunden auch viel ueber die online spiele aber koennte fast nicht mit einem maedchen ueber make up oder sonst was reden weil das in meinen augen total bescheuert is ... ich red lieber ueber wissenschafft , games , geschichte , aktuelles , ekonomie etc... und wenn ich mir das generelle wissen von so manchen anschau/anhoer dann kann man halt net mit soooo vielen menschen reden


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja, 1std ist nichts, bloss hasse ich die Strecke, es geht immer schön Bergauf, selbst der Rückweg geht komischerweise zu 60% bergauf, das ist eine Quälerei die Strecke zu fahren, dann gammel ich doch lieber 2std in der Stadt rum.^^



Okay das ist blöd...



Deanne schrieb:


> Lustig, lustig. Ich sitz mit einer Flasche Wein auf dem Sofa und die beiden Turteltauben schreien sich drüben an, weil man sich mit mir den ganzen Abend über WoW unterhalten hat. Ich glaub, ich geh einfach mal nach Hause und fall ins Koma.



Die schreien sich an? An deiner Stelle würde ich schnellstens von dort verschwinden.


----------



## orkman (10. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Lustig, lustig. Ich sitz mit einer Flasche Wein auf dem Sofa und die beiden Turteltauben schreien sich drüben an, weil man sich mit mir den ganzen Abend über WoW unterhalten hat. Ich glaub, ich geh einfach mal nach Hause und fall ins Koma. Oder ich kauf mir drüben nen Döner und mach noch bisschen Party mit mir selbst.



gruess die beiden von uns , ja ?^^


----------



## orkman (10. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die schreien sich an? An deiner Stelle würde ich schnellstens von dort verschwinden.



wuerd ich auch tun , oder ich wuerd versuchen die bombe zu entschaerfen ^^


----------



## Deanne (10. Juli 2011)

Frauen gehen einfach GAR NICHT. Makeup, Klamotten, Menstruation, was sind das für Themen? Dann rede ich lieber mit Kerlen über Games, Fussball oder Rülpsen.

@orkman: Ich geh mal rüber und ruf rein: "Schöne Grüße von den Buffed-Nerds!" Und dann hol ich mir was zu essen und geh nach Hause, bevor ich noch in die Schusslinie gerate.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Frauen gehen einfach GAR NICHT. Makeup, Klamotten, Menstruation



Okay, dann verstehe ich dich.



Deanne schrieb:


> bevor ich noch in die Schusslinie gerate.



Nimm nen' Helm mit!


----------



## Sabito (10. Juli 2011)

So, seh mir jetzt einfach nen Anime an.^^


----------



## Deanne (10. Juli 2011)

Ich geh jetzt heim und hol mir was zu essen. Wird mir zu gefährlich hier. Gute Nacht, die Herren.


----------



## Sabito (10. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt heim und hol mir was zu essen. Wird mir zu gefährlich hier. Gute Nacht, die Herren.



Nacht


----------



## Razyl (10. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Frauen gehen einfach GAR NICHT. Makeup, Klamotten, Menstruation, was sind das für Themen? Dann rede ich lieber mit Kerlen über Games, Fussball oder Rülpsen.



Warum bist du dann weiblich?


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Lustig, lustig. Ich sitz mit einer Flasche Wein auf dem Sofa und die beiden Turteltauben schreien sich drüben an, weil man sich mit mir den ganzen Abend über WoW unterhalten hat. Ich glaub, ich geh einfach mal nach Hause und fall ins Koma. Oder ich kauf mir drüben nen Döner und mach noch bisschen Party mit mir selbst.



Naja irgendwie verstehen kann ich das aus der Sicht der Freundin dann schon.

Klingt ein bißchen so, als hättest du bewusst dazwischen gefunkt, sowas macht man eigentlich nicht. Vielleicht auch unbewusst?
Man muss doch wissen, was es für Folgen hat, wenn man den ganzen Abend das Date von jemand anderem vollquasselt, über welches Thema auch immer.

Man beschäftigt sich mehr mit dem Date als die Person die eigentlich der zweite Part sein sollte. Da würde ich auch stinkig werden. ^^


----------



## Deanne (10. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum bist du dann weiblich?



Weiß der Geier. Mich nerven nur diese ätzenden Mädchen-Themen, ich kann es nicht mehr hören. Nur Schminke, lästern, süße Jungs und irgendwelche Scheisse, das erträgt doch kein Schwein auf lange Sicht. Ich umgeb mich lieber mit Männern, das ist deutlich angenehmer. Frauen sind größtenteils so anstrengend und zickig, das geht auf's Nervenkostüm.


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Weiß der Geier. Mich nerven nur diese ätzenden Mädchen-Themen, ich kann es nicht mehr hören. Nur Schminke, lästern, süße Jungs und irgendwelche Scheisse, das erträgt doch kein Schwein auf lange Sicht. Ich umgeb mich lieber mit Männern, das ist deutlich angenehmer. Frauen sind größtenteils so anstrengend und zickig, das geht auf's Nervenkostüm.



Das stimmt allerdings


----------



## Sabito (10. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Weiß der Geier. Mich nerven nur diese ätzenden Mädchen-Themen, ich kann es nicht mehr hören. Nur Schminke, lästern, süße Jungs und irgendwelche Scheisse, das erträgt doch kein Schwein auf lange Sicht. Ich umgeb mich lieber mit Männern, das ist deutlich angenehmer. Frauen sind größtenteils so anstrengend und zickig, das geht auf's Nervenkostüm.



Ich gebe mich lieber mit Mädchen, bzw. einem Misch aus Mädchen und Jungen ab, deutlich angenehmer als nur Jungs (meiner Meinung nach).


----------



## Razyl (10. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich gebe mich lieber mit Mädchen, bzw. einem Misch aus Mädchen und Jungen ab, deutlich angenehmer als nur Jungs (meiner Meinung nach).



Verrückte Leute hier...


----------



## Sabito (10. Juli 2011)

Schlimmer als die ganzen Typen, die ich kenne geht es kaum noch.^^


----------



## orkman (10. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja irgendwie verstehen kann ich das aus der Sicht der Freundin dann schon.
> 
> Klingt ein bißchen so, als hättest du bewusst dazwischen gefunkt, sowas macht man eigentlich nicht. Vielleicht auch unbewusst?
> Man muss doch wissen, was es für Folgen hat, wenn man den ganzen Abend das Date von jemand anderem vollquasselt, über welches Thema auch immer.
> ...



ich wuerd nen guten freund wegen sowas umbringen ^^ ... ich brauch nur einmal scharf zu gucken und die wissen bescheid dass se den rand halten solln und ne muecke machen


----------



## orkman (10. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verrückte Leute hier...


welcome to buffed


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2011)

Ich verabschiede mich dann auch mal in die Nacht. *winkt*


----------



## Sabito (10. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> welcome to buffed



Ja, hier laufen nur Verrückte rum.^^

@ Saji
Gute NAcht


----------



## orkman (10. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja, hier laufen nur Verrückte rum.^^



na indem razyl sich hier angemeldet hat ...zeigt er dass er einer von uns ist ^^


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2011)

Ich mag noch net ins Bett gehen


----------



## Sabito (10. Juli 2011)

Dann geh doch nicht ins Bett Oo


----------



## orkman (10. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich mag noch net ins Bett gehen



wer mag das schon ^^ und dennoch muss ich nun in die heia ... naechste woche im krankenhaus zu kranken uhrzeiten arbeiten -.-


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Dann geh doch nicht ins Bett Oo



Mach ich auch net


----------



## Razyl (10. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> na indem razyl sich hier angemeldet hat ...zeigt er dass er einer von uns ist ^^



Ich war vor euch da!


----------



## Sabito (10. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich war vor euch da!



Pssst. Konov versucht zu schlafen.^^


----------



## Dropz (10. Juli 2011)

hewhew :]


----------



## Dropz (10. Juli 2011)

nabend


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. Juli 2011)

nabend auch 

Weiß jmd. wann dieses "Tera" rauskommt, von dem ich hier so oft was lese?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2011)

Nabend.

[whinemode on] Oh Gott mein Kopf ist so dicht... blöder Schnupfen -.- [/whinemode off]


----------



## Dropz (10. Juli 2011)

ist es nicht schon draußen?


----------



## Sabito (10. Juli 2011)

Nabend.
Juhu, sobald ich es installieren kann habe ich was zum zocken.^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. Juli 2011)

Echt? Ops, dann sorry für die Frage


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. Juli 2011)

Mr.Bean schauen.... da werden frühere Kindheitserinnerungen wach


----------



## Dropz (10. Juli 2011)

ich weiß es nicht genau vielleicht ist es auch ein spiel was sich nur so ähnlich anhört


----------



## gradof (10. Juli 2011)

Nö, Tera ist noch nicht veröffentlicht worden.
Denke auch nicht, dass das noch heuer erscheint. Eher nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Dropz (10. Juli 2011)

oh ich meine terraria


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich war vor euch da!


Razi ist nicht einer von euch, Razi IST der Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juli 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Sabito (10. Juli 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Razi ist nicht einer von euch, Razi IST der Nachtschwärmer.



Dann ist Razi halt ein verrückter NAchtschwärmer und gehört somit wieder mit zu dne Verrückten.^^


----------



## Dominau (10. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> wer mag das schon ^^ und dennoch muss ich nun in die heia ... naechste woche im krankenhaus zu kranken uhrzeiten arbeiten -.-



Ich geh gern ins Bett. Ist doch was schönes, ruhig und gut schlafen und dann morgens entspannt aufwachen


----------



## Sabito (10. Juli 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich geh gern ins Bett. Ist doch was schönes, ruhig und gut schlafen und dann morgens entspannt aufwachen



Ich schlaf in letzter Zeit so schlecht wie noch nie.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Juli 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich geh gern ins Bett. Ist doch was schönes, ruhig und gut schlafen und dann morgens entspannt aufwachen



Ich kann vier Stunden schlafen, acht, neun oder 12 - ich bin danach nie fit und immer müde.


----------



## Dropz (10. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich kann vier Stunden schlafen, acht, neun oder 12 - ich bin danach nie fit und immer müde.



/sign


----------



## Dominau (10. Juli 2011)

Also ich bin eig. immer recht ausgeschlafen. Und das obwohl mein Bett sowas von unbequem ist ..


----------



## tonygt (10. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich kann vier Stunden schlafen, acht, neun oder 12 - ich bin danach nie fit und immer müde.



Jop geht mir derzeit auch so, obwohl ich wieder viel Sport mache, so wies mir mal vom Arzt empfohlen wurde hilft aber nichts -.-"


----------



## Dominau (10. Juli 2011)

Tony bekommt Alpträume wegen meinem Avatar :>


----------



## H2OTest (10. Juli 2011)

mir ist so langweilig


----------



## Edou (10. Juli 2011)

Michael "Wurzel" Burston ist tot.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juli 2011)

Wer war Heute bei der Saisoneröffnung auf Schalke ? *-*


----------



## tonygt (10. Juli 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Tony bekommt Alpträume wegen meinem Avatar :>




FInd eher die schnellen Wechsel anstrengend sowas macht mich total verrückt xD


----------



## Dominau (10. Juli 2011)

Ich lieb meinen neuen Ava


----------



## orkman (10. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich kann vier Stunden schlafen, acht, neun oder 12 - ich bin danach nie fit und immer müde.



kenn ich ... hab das gleiche und das nervt ... wenn man dann noch muell an der uni hat is es perfekt -.-


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2011)

Gudden Abend


----------



## Edou (10. Juli 2011)

You'll take my life, but I'll take yours too.....


----------



## Dropz (10. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gudden Abend



hewhew


----------



## Dominau (10. Juli 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> You'll take my life, but I'll take yours too.....



Eiserne Jungfrau


----------



## Edou (10. Juli 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Eiserne Jungfrau


^^

Night folks


----------



## Dominau (10. Juli 2011)

Nacht, bis Morgen.


----------



## orkman (10. Juli 2011)

ich bin auch ma weg ... bis morgen ... I'll be back ! xD


----------



## H2OTest (11. Juli 2011)

nabend  wie findet ihr meine neue signatur?

edit: wobei mir hier grad was auffällt was noch geändert werden muss ...


----------



## Konov (11. Juli 2011)

Sieht gut aus, aber da ist ein grauer Strich in der Mitte links, glaub der gehört da nicht hin. 

Und: Abend zusammen!


----------



## tonygt (11. Juli 2011)

Abend

Das Löwensymbol ist unsauber ausgeschnitten


----------



## H2OTest (11. Juli 2011)

hmm ja der strich ist iwie im Orginal net da


----------



## Konov (11. Juli 2011)

Einkaufsliste für die Sommerferien vormerken:

- Mountainbike
- Protektor Rucksack
- Trinkblase
- neue Knieschoner
- vielleicht neue Bike-Schuhe 
- und vllt. Bike-Handschuhe 

Man da is ja das ganze Geburtstagsgeld wieder weg!


----------



## H2OTest (11. Juli 2011)

die liste sieht ja schön aus 

btw wie findet ihr die signatur jetzt?


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> die liste sieht ja schön aus
> 
> btw wie findet ihr die signatur jetzt?



Gut nur die unkenntlich gemachten Gesichter nerven etwas


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Und Gute Nacht


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

Noch keiner da?


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2011)

nö


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Noch keiner da?



Doch ich. Und frustriert nach gefühlten 200 mal ablosen in APB Reloaded. 
Frust pur 

hat jemand andere Spieltipps? ^^


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2011)

apb reloaded läuft net bei mir ruckelt nur etc .. aber mw2 schon, ist das normal?


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> apb reloaded läuft net bei mir ruckelt nur etc .. aber mw2 schon, ist das normal?



Hört sich nicht normal an 

Aber das kann natürlich an 10.000 Sachen liegen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

Seit Monaten mal wieder Joggen gewesen. Nun bin ich k.o. Aber auch ein bisschen stolz.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2011)

na dann *lach* ich dachte schon das da was nicht passt ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> hat jemand andere Spieltipps? ^^



Hmm Counterstrike? Battlefield BC2? Day of Defeat?


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2011)

mw 2 lol wow flyff combat arms tetris pinball beat hazzard ... tf2


----------



## Sabito (12. Juli 2011)

Nabend.
Hab heut Portal2 durchgespielt (Singelplayer) und bin noch am JUst Cause 2, Far Cry2, L4D und L4D2 (L4D2 mit meinem Bro im CoOp).^^


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Was soll uns denn die Kurve vom Laufen sagen? ^^

Das Spiel sollte kostenlos sein, möchte kein 50 Euro fürn neues Game ausgeben.


----------



## Deanne (12. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja irgendwie verstehen kann ich das aus der Sicht der Freundin dann schon.
> 
> Klingt ein bißchen so, als hättest du bewusst dazwischen gefunkt, sowas macht man eigentlich nicht. Vielleicht auch unbewusst?
> Man muss doch wissen, was es für Folgen hat, wenn man den ganzen Abend das Date von jemand anderem vollquasselt, über welches Thema auch immer.
> ...



Naja, so eine bin ich eigentlich nicht. Sie hat mich eingeladen (eher genötigt), um ihr Gesellschaft zu leisten, sollte das Date schiefgehen. Und das, obwohl ich kein gutes Gefühl dabei hatte. Den ganzen Tag lang durfte ich mir dann anhören, wie sehr der Kerl nervt und dass er so "eklig anhänglich" ist und sie keine Lust hat, den um sich zu haben. 
Und irgendwann wollte sie ihn rausschmeissen, weil sie sich nichts zu sagen hatten. Das tat mir leid und ich habe mich mit ihm unterhalten, immerhin ist der Jung extra stundenlang mit dem Zug nach Duisburg gefahren und hang am Ende auf der Couch um und hat auf sein Handy gestarrt.

Und kaum habe ich mich mit ihm unterhalten, beschwert sie sich darüber, dass ich ihr Date zutexte, schreit herum und knallt die Tür zu. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich kein Interesse an dem Kerl habe, soll sie dann aber auch deutlich sagen, was sie eigentlich will.

Am Ende wurde ich dann auf halbem Weg zurück in die Wohnung gezerrt und sollte auf einer Isomatte im Schlafzimmer pennen, damit er sich nicht traut, ihr zu nahe zu kommen. Denkt, was ihr wollt, aber für mich war das kein Spaß.


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was soll uns denn die Kurve vom Laufen sagen? ^^
> 
> Das Spiel sollte kostenlos sein, möchte kein 50 Euro fürn neues Game ausgeben.



team fortress 2 kostenlos bei steam


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was soll uns denn die Kurve vom Laufen sagen? ^^



Der Höhenunterschied? ^^ Aber ich habe festgestellt, wenn man schon ewig nicht mehr laufen war, sollte man das erste mal eine einfachere Strecke laufen. Bin echt auf dem Zahnfleisch gegangen. Kaum war ich daheim, hab ich eine 1,5l Flasche in drei Zügen niedergemacht. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> team fortress 2 kostenlos bei steam



Hm, glaub das probier ich mal aus. Hab das 1er bis zum Erbrechen gezockt damals.


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Der Höhenunterschied? ^^ Aber ich habe festgestellt, wenn man schon ewig nicht mehr laufen war, sollte man das erste mal eine einfachere Strecke laufen. Bin echt auf dem Zahnfleisch gegangen. Kaum war ich daheim, hab ich eine 1,5l Flasche in drei Zügen niedergemacht. ^^



Achso das check ich jetzt erst. ^^

@Deanne
Danke für die Aufklärung der Situation, das hört sich dann natürlich ganz anders an.

@H2O
Werde es mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Naja, so eine bin ich eigentlich nicht. Sie hat mich eingeladen (eher genötigt), um ihr Gesellschaft zu leisten, sollte das Date schiefgehen. Und das, obwohl ich kein gutes Gefühl dabei hatte. Den ganzen Tag lang durfte ich mir dann anhören, wie sehr der Kerl nervt und dass er so "eklig anhänglich" ist und sie keine Lust hat, den um sich zu haben.
> Und irgendwann wollte sie ihn rausschmeissen, weil sie sich nichts zu sagen hatten. Das tat mir leid und ich habe mich mit ihm unterhalten, immerhin ist der Jung extra stundenlang mit dem Zug nach Duisburg gefahren und hang am Ende auf der Couch um und hat auf sein Handy gestarrt.
> 
> Und kaum habe ich mich mit ihm unterhalten, beschwert sie sich darüber, dass ich ihr Date zutexte, schreit herum und knallt die Tür zu. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich kein Interesse an dem Kerl habe, soll sie dann aber auch deutlich sagen, was sie eigentlich will.
> ...



Deine Freundin scheint ja nicht gerade besonders ausgeglichen zu sein. Ich hab von dir den Eindruck, dass du jemand bist, der einfach nie nein sagen kann. Mir geht es so ähnlich, aber in der konkreten Situation wäre ich wohl nicht so nett geblieben, sondern hätte meine Sachen gepackt und wäre gegangen - wahlweise hätte ich den Kerl noch auf eine Cola eingeladen. Die Geschichte war ja doch schon vorbei, bevor sie angefangen hat.


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Ich würde auch nicht weiter als 5km fahren um jemanden kennenzulernen, jedenfalls im Moment nicht.


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2011)

Im moment würde ich garnet mehr fahren


----------



## Deanne (12. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab von dir den Eindruck, dass du jemand bist, der einfach nie nein sagen kann.



Das ist abhängig davon, um wen es geht. Bei Kommilitonen oder Bekannten kein Thema, aber bei Freunden, an denen mir etwas liegt und die auch schon mal harte Zeiten mit mir durchgemacht haben, drücke ich immer wieder ein Auge zu.

Hätte ich aber gewusst, wie das eskaliert, hätte ich ihr das ganze Date ausgeredet. Leider weiß sie immer noch nicht, was sie jetzt eigentlich will.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich würde auch nicht weiter als 5km fahren um jemanden kennenzulernen, jedenfalls im Moment nicht.



Die Richtige findet man eh immer dann, wenn man nicht danach sucht. Irgendwelche Blinddates... wann klappt damit schon mal eine ernsthafte Beziehung? Ich hab meine Freundin vor einigen Jahren auf einer Party kennengelernt, auf die keiner von uns Lust hatte, aber wir uns doch irgendwie hingeschleppt haben. Dann hab ich ihr Poker beigebracht und sie hat mich in ihrem ersten Spiel abgezogen. Tja, Schicksal. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2011)

dann kannst du aber net gut pokern


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> dann kannst du aber net gut pokern



Stimmt, ich finds einfach langweilig. Da mach ich lieber Quizspiele oder Monopoli oder so was.


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Richtige findet man eh immer dann, wenn man nicht danach sucht. Irgendwelche Blinddates... wann klappt damit schon mal eine ernsthafte Beziehung? Ich hab meine Freundin vor einigen Jahren auf einer Party kennengelernt, auf die keiner von uns Lust hatte, aber wir uns doch irgendwie hingeschleppt haben. Dann hab ich ihr Poker beigebracht und sie hat mich in ihrem ersten Spiel abgezogen. Tja, Schicksal. ^^



Ich hatte mal ein Blinddate, das war dann weniger prickelnd.

Es gab aber auch welche, wo ich länger vorher wusste wie sie drauf sind. Das ging dann ein paar Wochen gut, dann hatte ich die Schnauze gestrichen voll und hab sie heulend sitzen lassen. 
War gemein aber manche Sachen gehen mir tierisch auf den Sack.

Naja irgendwie hat jede "Methode" zur Partnersuche so seine Tücken.


----------



## Sabito (12. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Richtige findet man eh immer dann, wenn man nicht danach sucht. Irgendwelche Blinddates... wann klappt damit schon mal eine ernsthafte Beziehung? Ich hab meine Freundin vor einigen Jahren auf einer Party kennengelernt, auf die keiner von uns Lust hatte, aber wir uns doch irgendwie hingeschleppt haben. Dann hab ich ihr Poker beigebracht und sie hat mich in ihrem ersten Spiel abgezogen. Tja, Schicksal. ^^



Naja ich warte noch auf die richtige.^^

Achja, wegen Poker, dann solltest du nicht mit mir Blackjack oder Poker spielen, für mich ist immer das pure Abzocken (meien armen Freunde, zum Glück spielen wir nicht um Geld^^)


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Ich komm net bei Steam rein, was is da los


----------



## Deanne (12. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Naja ich warte noch auf die richtige.^^



Ich bezweifel ja generell, dass es den oder die Richtige überhaupt gibt. Früher oder später wird aus jedem Prinzen ein Frosch und selbst die schönste Prinzessin wird zum Drachen. Hach ja, ich bin so herrlich negativ.


----------



## Sabito (12. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xfM3j4Y0OA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich komme von dem Lied nicht los, hör das schon an seitdem ich das Spiel durch habe.^^

@Deanne
Ja, ich weiß, leider.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ein Blinddate, das war dann weniger prickelnd.
> 
> Es gab aber auch welche, wo ich länger vorher wusste wie sie drauf sind. Das ging dann ein paar Wochen gut, dann hatte ich die Schnauze gestrichen voll und hab sie heulend sitzen lassen.
> War gemein aber manche Sachen gehen mir tierisch auf den Sack.
> ...



Jaja, Konov das "Rauhbein". ^^ Eine gute, ehemalige Freundin von mir war immer ziemlich nett zu ihren Freunden. Sie hatte sowieso einen hohen Verschleiß, da ihr jeder nach ein paar Wochen im Bett langweilig wurde. Als sie mit einem guten Freund von mir zusammen war, hat sie im offen ins Gesicht gesagt, dass sie "sowieso immer auf der Suche wäre". Jeden Tag gab es solche Seitenhiebe, obwohl er sie wirklich geliebt hat. Ich wollte ihm die Beziehung ausreden, aber Liebe macht ja bekanntlich blind. Irgendwann hat sie dann Schluss gemacht und er war fertig mit der Welt. 

Naja, mittlerweile hat er eine wirkliche, echte Freundin, die er auch verdient hat. Und sie? Sie vögelt sich immer noch durch die Südpfalz.

PS: Ich komm in Steam. 



> Ich bezweifel ja generell, dass es den oder die Richtige überhaupt gibt. Früher oder später wird aus jedem Prinzen ein Frosch und selbst die schönste Prinzessin wird zum Drachen. Hach ja, ich bin so herrlich negativ.



Das trifft aber doch nicht immer zu. Klar kehrt irgendwann der Alltag ein, sicher hat der Partner Macken, die einen irgendwann nerven, aber wenn man sich wirklich liebt und zueinander passt, gehören die Macken einfach zu Partner dazu, man hat sich damit angefunden und lässt sich nicht davon verrückt machen. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Paaren, bei denen es funktioniert und solchen, wo es das eben nicht tut.


----------



## tonygt (12. Juli 2011)

Oh mein Gott es lebt was ist den hier im Nachtschwärmer los


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jaja, Konov das "Rauhbein". ^^ Eine gute, ehemalige Freundin von mir war immer ziemlich nett zu ihren Freunden. Sie hatte sowieso einen hohen Verschleiß, da ihr jeder nach ein paar Wochen im Bett langweilig wurde. Als sie mit einem guten Freund von mir zusammen war, hat sie im offen ins Gesicht gesagt, dass sie "sowieso immer auf der Suche wäre". Jeden Tag gab es solche Seitenhiebe, obwohl er sie wirklich geliebt hat. Ich wollte ihm die Beziehung ausreden, aber Liebe macht ja bekanntlich blind. Irgendwann hat sie dann Schluss gemacht und er war fertig mit der Welt.
> 
> Naja, mittlerweile hat er eine wirkliche, echte Freundin, die er auch verdient hat. Und sie? Sie vögelt sich immer noch durch die Südpfalz.



 haha nette Story, gibt halt so Leute...

Meine letzte Flamme war auch so eine Granate. Ein paar Bettgeschichten, nach 4 Wochen war dann Ende Gelände und ich hab gemerkt, dass da mit Beziehung nix zustande kommt.
Hat mich auch ziemlich genervt in dem Moment. Mittlerweile kann ich drüber lachen.


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2011)

Ja heute kriegen wa glatt ne Seite voll  mal ne abwechslung


----------



## Sabito (12. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, mittlerweile hat er eine wirkliche, echte Freundin, die er auch verdient hat.



Ich vertrete die Meinung, das jedes Mädchen auf der Welt wen besseres als mich verdient hat.... wie hinderlich.


----------



## tonygt (12. Juli 2011)

Das ist ja der WAHSINN !


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Meine letzte Flamme war auch so eine Granate. Ein paar Bettgeschichten, nach 4 Wochen war dann Ende Gelände und ich hab gemerkt, dass da mit Beziehung nix zustande kommt.
> Hat mich auch ziemlich genervt in dem Moment. Mittlerweile kann ich drüber lachen.



Naja, lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken, als ewig zu 2. vor sich hinvegetieren. Klingt aber leider immer nur so leicht.


----------



## Deanne (12. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jaja, Konov das "Rauhbein". ^^ Eine gute, ehemalige Freundin von mir war immer ziemlich nett zu ihren Freunden. Sie hatte sowieso einen hohen Verschleiß, da ihr jeder nach ein paar Wochen im Bett langweilig wurde. Als sie mit einem guten Freund von mir zusammen war, hat sie im offen ins Gesicht gesagt, dass sie "sowieso immer auf der Suche wäre". Jeden Tag gab es solche Seitenhiebe, obwohl er sie wirklich geliebt hat. Ich wollte ihm die Beziehung ausreden, aber Liebe macht ja bekanntlich blind. Irgendwann hat sie dann Schluss gemacht und er war fertig mit der Welt.
> 
> Naja, mittlerweile hat er eine wirkliche, echte Freundin, die er auch verdient hat. Und sie? Sie vögelt sich immer noch durch die Südpfalz.



Könnte mein Ex sein. Hat mir gesagt, dass kluge, halbwegs vernünftige Frauen unsexy seien und sich ein 17-jähriges Luder gesucht. Ergebnis: wird jetzt ungewollt Vater. Und ich habe mittlerweile begriffen, dass eine Vorliebe für Bücher, weniger als 150 Sexualpartner und Unterwäsche unter dem Rock echt okay sind. 

Solche Menschen fallen früher oder später mit ihrer Art auf die Schnauze.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2011)

Das neue Blumentopf Album ist toll! Hai!


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> PS: Ich komm in Steam.



Die Penner von Steam ^^
Ich krieg ne leere Mail vom Steam support... ich registrier mich einfach neu.


----------



## Lordcocain (12. Juli 2011)

Auf jeden Fall ist es schwierig eine Beziehung hinter sich zu lassen. Vor allem wenn sie schon ne Weile dauert.

Bei meiner Ex ( kann man das nach 8 Jahren überhaupt noch sagen?) war es wirklich heftig. Damals hatte ich auch alle möglichen Gedanken von wegen Beziehungsuntauglich, zu schlecht für eine Frau usw.

Mittlerweile bin ich glücklich unverheiratet, habe 2 Kinder und es geht mir wunderbar. Meine bessere Hälfte und ich kennen uns mittlerweile von allen guten und schlechten Seiten. Und mein Job hilft dabei sich net gegenseitig auf die Nerven zu gehen.




MFG Lord/Ellehoof


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Könnte mein Ex sein. Hat mir gesagt, dass kluge, halbwegs vernünftige Frauen unsexy seien und sich ein 17-jähriges Luder gesucht. Ergebnis: wird jetzt ungewollt Vater. Und ich habe mittlerweile begriffen, dass eine Vorliebe für Bücher, weniger als 150 Sexualpartner und Unterwäsche unter dem Rock echt okay sind.
> 
> Solche Menschen fallen früher oder später mit ihrer Art auf die Schnauze.



Naja, je mehr Kleidungsstücke Frauen im *Alltag* tragen, desto klüger sind sie und desto angenehmer gestaltet sich eine Beziehung mit ihnen. Sicherlich eine sehr gewagte, pauschalisierende und gemeine These, aber im Kern dürfte da schon eine Menge Wahrheit stecken. 

In 20 Jahren sind wir alle nicht mehr frisch. Was bringt es einem dann, ein perfektes Model ohne jeden Makel geheiratet zu haben, wenn man dann merkt, dass sie so hohl wie eine Blumenvase ist.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel ja generell, dass es den oder die Richtige überhaupt gibt. Früher oder später wird aus jedem Prinzen ein Frosch und selbst die schönste Prinzessin wird zum Drachen. Hach ja, ich bin so herrlich negativ.



Schon mal nachgedacht ein Buch mit solchen Aussagen zu schreiben?


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> Bei meiner Ex ( kann man das nach 8 Jahren überhaupt noch sagen?) war es wirklich heftig. Damals hatte ich auch alle möglichen Gedanken von wegen Beziehungsuntauglich, zu schlecht für eine Frau usw.



Naja, das Gefühl hatte wahrscheinlich jeder mal. Ich frag mich ja heute - in unserem 5. Jahr - noch was sie an einem Typen wie mir findet. Grips kann es nicht sein, sie ist klüger. Und vom Aussehen fang ich gar nicht erst an.


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, je mehr Kleidungsstücke Frauen im *Alltag* tragen, desto klüger sind sie und desto angenehmer gestaltet sich eine Beziehung mit ihnen. Sicherlich eine sehr gewagte, pauschalisierende und gemeine These, aber im Kern dürfte da schon eine Menge Wahrheit stecken.
> 
> In 20 Jahren sind wir alle nicht mehr frisch. Was bringt es einem dann, ein perfektes Model ohne jeden Makel geheiratet zu haben, wenn man dann merkt, dass sie so hohl wie eine Blumenvase ist.



Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass es eine gute Mischung gibt zwischen einer angenehmen lebenspartnerin mit ihren Macken und Vorzügen, die gleichzeitig nicht aussieht wie ne Karre Mist.^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGkxBxMlS3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sie sind einfach deutsche Musikgötter


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2011)

Razyl du bist zu langsam, das lied hab ich schon gehört ...


----------



## Lordcocain (12. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, das Gefühl hatte wahrscheinlich jeder mal. Ich frag mich ja heute - in unserem 5. Jahr - noch was sie an einem Typen wie mir findet. Grips kann es nicht sein, sie ist klüger. Und vom Aussehen fang ich gar nicht erst an.


Es sind warscheinlich die "nicht perfekten" Seiten die der Partner an einem schätzt. Zumindest bekomme ich das andauernd zu höhren.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass es eine gute Mischung gibt zwischen einer angenehmen lebenspartnerin mit ihren Macken und Vorzügen, die gleichzeitig nicht aussieht wie ne Karre Mist.^^



Irgendwo gibt es die sicher. Aber wo man die findet? Keine Ahnung... ^^ Aber eine Beziehung bringt immer Probleme mit sich. Ich würde später gerne in Hamburg oder Berlin zu Freshfields Bruckhaus Deringer. Dummerweise arbeitet sie als Kinderkrankenschwester und ist in Speyer auf ihrer Traumstation - Intensivbetreuung für Neugeborene. Da krieg ich die niemals weg.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Razyl du bist zu langsam, das lied hab ich schon gehört ...



Ich habe es auch schon gehört, blödes Wasser


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2011)

.zZ ich bin nicht nur wasser, wasser ist unrein .. ich bin Wasserstoffdioxid!


----------



## Deanne (12. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass es eine gute Mischung gibt zwischen einer angenehmen lebenspartnerin mit ihren Macken und Vorzügen, die gleichzeitig nicht aussieht wie ne Karre Mist.^^



Ich frage mich umgekehrt auch immer, ob es wirklich Männer gibt, die einen halbwegs vernünftigen Charakter und einen abgeschlossenen Schulabschluss haben, gleichzeitig aber weder dick, noch unter 1,75m sind und sich nicht mit diversen Suchtproblemen herumschlagen.

Selbst fand ich mich als Partnerin immer spitze. Habe rülpsen und furzen toleriert, mitgezockt, über Fussball diskutiert und gut gekocht und die Karre Mist? Keine Herausforderung. War aber leider keine versoffene Schlampe und irgendwie gelingt mir das auch trotz aller Versuche nicht wirklich. 

Nette Frauen und Männer sind einfach nicht gefragt.


Mal was anderes: es nervt langsam, direkt über der Haupteinkaufsstrasse zu wohnen. Hier rennen nachts ständig irgendwelche Krawallbrüder rum und randalieren.


----------



## tonygt (12. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> .zZ ich bin nicht nur wasser, wasser ist unrein .. ich bin Wasserstoffdioxid!



Du hast vor allem ne Zensierte sig


----------



## Razyl (12. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> .zZ ich bin nicht nur wasser, wasser ist unrein .. ich bin Wasserstoffdioxid!



Du bist und bleibst Wasser!


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2011)

Hmm ich bin 1,92 Groß und eig auch nicht dick ... eine Schulausbildung hab ich auch schon aber ich glaube trotzdem das wir nicht in einer altersklasse spielen


----------



## tonygt (12. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich frage mich umgekehrt auch immer, ob es wirklich Männer gibt, die einen halbwegs vernünftigen Charakter und einen abgeschlossenen Schulabschluss haben, gleichzeitig aber weder dick, noch unter 1,75m sind und sich nicht mit diversen Suchtproblemen herumschlagen.
> 
> Selbst fand ich mich als Partnerin immer spitze. Habe rülpsen und furzen toleriert, mitgezockt, über Fussball diskutiert und gut gekocht und die Karre Mist? Keine Herausforderung. War aber leider keine versoffene Schlampe und irgendwie gelingt mir das auch trotz aller Versuche nicht wirklich.
> 
> ...



Hmm irgendwie triff das alles auf mich zu


----------



## Alux (12. Juli 2011)

Nabend


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2011)

Kontacktbörse buffed.de


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich frage mich umgekehrt auch immer, ob es wirklich Männer gibt, die einen halbwegs vernünftigen Charakter und einen abgeschlossenen Schulabschluss haben, gleichzeitig aber weder dick, noch unter 1,75m sind und sich nicht mit diversen Suchtproblemen herumschlagen.



Das sollte aber nicht zu schwierig sein, die Frage ist eben inwiefern man den vernünftigen Charakter definiert.
Ich bin übrigens auch nciht der Meinung das es "the one" gibt, das wird einem vielleicht durchs Fernsehen suggeriert aber hat absolut nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Im Prinzip fordert eine erfolgreiche und lebenslange Beziehung eine Gewisse Kompatibilität (was Interessen, Aussehen usw. angeht), Motivation und Reife der Partner und das wars dann auch schon. Meine Beziehungen konnten auch garnicht funktionieren weil sowohl ich als auch meine Freundinnen viel zu unreif dafür waren.


----------



## tonygt (12. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Kontacktbörse buffed.de



 Aber sowas von


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich frage mich umgekehrt auch immer, ob es wirklich Männer gibt, die einen halbwegs vernünftigen Charakter und einen abgeschlossenen Schulabschluss haben, gleichzeitig aber weder dick, noch unter 1,75m sind und sich nicht mit diversen Suchtproblemen herumschlagen.
> 
> Selbst fand ich mich als Partnerin immer spitze. Habe rülpsen und furzen toleriert, mitgezockt, über Fussball diskutiert und gut gekocht und die Karre Mist? Keine Herausforderung. War aber leider keine versoffene Schlampe und irgendwie gelingt mir das auch trotz aller Versuche nicht wirklich.
> 
> Nette Frauen und Männer sind einfach nicht gefragt.



Hmm, was heißt für dich dick? BMI von über 25? ^^ Aber das sind doch nur ganz grobe Ideale. Es kommt doch noch auf viel mehr an. Ob man wirklich zueinander passt, merkt man erst nach langer Zeit. Und wenn man dann nach ein paar Jahren zusammen zieht, wird es erst richtig interessant. Das steht mir nämlich noch bevor und ich fürchte mich ein wenig davor, dass es plötzlich gar nicht mehr funktionieren könnte.



> Mal was anderes: es nervt langsam, direkt über der Haupteinkaufsstrasse zu wohnen. Hier rennen nachts ständig irgendwelche Krawallbrüder rum und randalieren.



Ich wohne auf dem Campus der Uni, hier laufen auch genug Betrunkene herum. Vor allem jetzt, da die Semesterferien nahen. Kürzlich fand ich auf meinem Balkon einen Stein. Frag mich nicht, wie der da hochkommt...


----------



## Deanne (12. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Hmm ich bin 1,92 Groß und eig auch nicht dick ... eine Schulausbildung hab ich auch schon aber ich glaube trotzdem das wir nicht in einer altersklasse spielen



Hach ja, ich bin ja auch schon eine sehr alte Frau. Ich sollte mir langsam mal über meine erste OP Gedanken machen.


----------



## tonygt (12. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hach ja, ich bin ja auch schon eine sehr alte Frau. Ich sollte mir langsam mal über meine erste OP Gedanken machen.



Auf jeden fall, ich hoffe du nutzt schon fleissig Anti-Faltencreme


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das sollte aber nicht zu schwierig sein, die Frage ist eben inwiefern man den vernünftigen Charakter definiert.
> Ich bin übrigens auch nciht der Meinung das es "the one" gibt, das wird einem vielleicht durchs Fernsehen suggeriert aber hat absolut nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Im Prinzip fordert eine erfolgreiche und lebenslange Beziehung eine Gewisse Kompatibilität (was Interessen, Aussehen usw. angeht), Motivation und Reife der Partner und das wars dann auch schon. Meine Beziehungen konnten auch garnicht funktionieren weil sowohl ich als auch meine Freundinnen viel zu unreif dafür waren.



Wo wir schon von TV reden... diese ganzen aufgestylten Supermodels ohne Pickel, mit operativ zerkleinerter Nase, mit aufgepumpten Hupen. Entschuldigung, welcher Kerl findet *so was* attraktiv? Wenn man die dann noch reden hört und sich dann das erwartete Hochdeutsch in lupenreines Assi-Idioten-Deutsch verwandelt, verfliegt auch noch der letzte Rest Charme. Der abgebrochene Hauptschulabschluss und Suchtprobleme runden das Paket ab.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2011)

Ey hör mitm BMI auf, es gibt ja wohl kaum was dümmeres. Diesem Index nach bin ich leicht übergewichtig mit 77Kg auf 185cm. Äh und Körperfett ist bei mir nun wirklich sehr wenig.


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hach ja, ich bin ja auch schon eine sehr alte Frau. Ich sollte mir langsam mal über meine erste OP Gedanken machen.



Ich glaube eher das ich mit meinen zarten 16 zu jung bin


----------



## Sabito (12. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nette Frauen und Männer sind einfach nicht gefragt.



Größtteils sind die nicht gefragt, deswegen "sterben sie aus", ich bin wohl zu nett und höflich.^^


----------



## tonygt (12. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ey hör mitm BMI auf, es gibt ja wohl kaum was dümmeres. Diesem Index nach bin ich leicht übergewichtig mit 77Kg auf 185cm. Äh und Körperfett ist bei mir nun wirklich sehr wenig.



Nach dem BMI, wär ich Magersüchtig und müsste Zwangsernährt werden  
Zumindest war das so, bevor ich Sport gemacht habe, kp wies derzeit aussieht. Ich denke das ich aber immer noch Hart an der Grenze bin aber jeder der weiß wieviel ich esse und wie ich aussehe würde sagen, das ich schlank bin aber nicht Magersüchtig ^^


----------



## Lordcocain (12. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wo wir schon von TV reden... diese ganzen aufgestylten Supermodels ohne Pickel, mit operativ zerkleinerter Nase, mit aufgepumpten Hupen. Entschuldigung, welcher Kerl findet *so was* attraktiv? Wenn man die dann noch reden hört und sich dann das erwartete Hochdeutsch in lupenreines Assi-Idioten-Deutsch verwandelt, verfliegt auch noch der letzte Rest Charme. Der abgebrochene Hauptschulabschluss und Suchtprobleme runden das Paket ab.


vor knapp 10 jahren stand ich auch auf solche frauen. aber irgendwann wandert der Verstand halt mal von der Hose in den Kopf. zumindest war es bei mir so.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ey hör mitm BMI auf, es gibt ja wohl kaum was dümmeres. Diesem Index nach bin ich leicht übergewichtig mit 77Kg auf 185cm. Äh und Körperfett ist bei mir nun wirklich sehr wenig.



Hmm ich hab 83 Kilo auf 184cm und bin so ca. bei 24,5-25. Also fast schon übergewichtig, wobei ich schon ein wenig muskulös bin. Aber ich bin froh drum, so passe ich nachts auf der Straße in kein Opferschema diverser Randalierer. Mit 78 Kilo wäre ich glücklich.. aber ich erzwinge nichts in Eile, mache fleißig Sport und esse nicht ganz so viel.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wo wir schon von TV reden... diese ganzen aufgestylten Supermodels ohne Pickel, mit operativ zerkleinerter Nase, mit aufgepumpten Hupen. Entschuldigung, welcher Kerl findet *so was* attraktiv? Wenn man die dann noch reden hört und sich dann das erwartete Hochdeutsch in lupenreines Assi-Idioten-Deutsch verwandelt, verfliegt auch noch der letzte Rest Charme. Der abgebrochene Hauptschulabschluss und Suchtprobleme runden das Paket ab.



/sign.
Allerdings fallen diese Mädchen idR schon durchs Raster bevor man sie sieht. Reicht schon wenn sie den Mund aufmachen. Ich finde auch rauchen unglaublich unattraktiv bei Frauen, ne Raucherin küssen? Alter, da kann ich auch ne Drahtbürste ablecken.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Größtteils sind die nicht gefragt, deswegen "sterben sie aus", ich bin wohl zu nett und höflich.^^



Mach dich deswegen nicht fertig.


----------



## Lordcocain (12. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hmm ich hab 83 Kilo auf 184cm und bin so ca. bei 24,5-25. Also fast schon übergewichtig, wobei ich schon ein wenig muskulös bin. Aber ich bin froh drum, so passe ich nachts auf der Straße in kein Opferschema diverser Randalierer. Mit 78 Kilo wäre ich glücklich.. aber ich erzwinge nichts in Eile, mache fleißig Sport und esse nicht ganz so viel.



ihr macht mich ein wenig neidisch.xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> /sign.
> Allerdings fallen diese Mädchen idR schon durchs Raster bevor man sie sieht. Reicht schon wenn sie den Mund aufmachen. Ich finde auch rauchen unglaublich unattraktiv bei Frauen, ne Raucherin küssen? Alter, da kann ich auch ne Drahtbürste ablecken.



Oder einen Aschenbecher. Nee, also Rauchen geht bei mir auch gar nicht. Als Nichtraucher riecht man das sofort, und wenn diejenige Pfefferminzpastillen lutscht. Gibt keinen größeren Abtörner.


----------



## Deanne (12. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wo wir schon von TV reden... diese ganzen aufgestylten Supermodels ohne Pickel, mit operativ zerkleinerter Nase, mit aufgepumpten Hupen. Entschuldigung, welcher Kerl findet *so was* attraktiv? Wenn man die dann noch reden hört und sich dann das erwartete Hochdeutsch in lupenreines Assi-Idioten-Deutsch verwandelt, verfliegt auch noch der letzte Rest Charme. Der abgebrochene Hauptschulabschluss und Suchtprobleme runden das Paket ab.



Ich glaube, dass einige Kerle auf dumme Frauen stehen. Besonders, wenn sie selbst nicht unbedingt gebildet sind, da erspart man sich Diskussionen und das Ego leidet nicht unter dem IQ der Partnerin. Immerhin möchte man als Mann doch seinem Weibe überlegen sein oder es sich zumindest einreden.

Rauchen finde ich bei Frauen auch sehr unsexy. Bei Männern zwar auch, aber bei einer Frau wirkt das auf mich super abstoßend.


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2011)

naja ich leg mich jetzt ins bett gute nacht


----------



## Sabito (12. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mach dich deswegen nicht fertig.



Tu ich nicht, ich bleibe dabei und wenn ich einsam sterbe, aber wenigstens die zwei Eigenschaften gebe ich deswegen nicht auf.


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich frage mich umgekehrt auch immer, ob es wirklich Männer gibt, die einen halbwegs vernünftigen Charakter und einen abgeschlossenen Schulabschluss haben, gleichzeitig aber weder dick, noch unter 1,75m sind und sich nicht mit diversen Suchtproblemen herumschlagen.



Die Beschreibung trifft auf mich zu 




Deanne schrieb:


> Selbst fand ich mich als Partnerin immer spitze. Habe rülpsen und furzen toleriert, mitgezockt, über Fussball diskutiert und gut gekocht und die Karre Mist? Keine Herausforderung. War aber leider keine versoffene Schlampe und irgendwie gelingt mir das auch trotz aller Versuche nicht wirklich.



Cool, sowas will doch jeder Mann gerne haben. ^^

Wobei ich finde als Mann kann man sich auch benehmen und in Anwesenheit seiner Freundin weder furzen noch rülpsen.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juli 2011)

Nabend. Mag mir mal jemand erklären, wieso bei mir sämtliche Internetseiten gehen, Instant Messenger auch, aber kein Youtube? Mehrere Leute meinten, bei denen geht YT, also scheint es nur bei mir so. Hab sogar schon den Rechner neugestartet und es funzt nich oO


----------



## Sabito (12. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass einige Kerle auf dumme Frauen stehen. Besonders, wenn sie selbst nicht unbedingt gebildet sind, da erspart man sich Diskussionen und das Ego leidet nicht unter dem IQ der Partnerin. Immerhin möchte man als Mann doch seinem Weibe überlegen sein oder es sich zumindest einreden.



Ich würde sehr viel lieber mit einer intelligenten Mädchen zusammen sein, ich glaube ich würde wen, der mir "unterlegen" ist nur durch meine Äußerungen total fertig machen, vorallem, wenn ich anfange von Mathematik oder ähnliches zu quatschen.^^

Edit: Das Mädchen dürfte sogar mir "überlegen" sein, habe ich wenigstens einen Ansporn, mich zu bemühen um ihr "überlegen" zu sein.^^


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nabend. Mag mir mal jemand erklären, wieso bei mir sämtliche Internetseiten gehen, Instant Messenger auch, aber kein Youtube? Mehrere Leute meinten, bei denen geht YT, also scheint es nur bei mir so. Hab sogar schon den Rechner neugestartet und es funzt nich oO



Bei mir geht Youtube.


----------



## Lordcocain (12. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei ich finde als Mann kann man sich auch benehmen und in Anwesenheit seiner Freundin weder furzen noch rülpsen.



Sowas würd ich netmal unter Kerlen machen. Bin ein kleiner "benimm Fanatiker"


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass einige Kerle auf dumme Frauen stehen. Besonders, wenn sie selbst nicht unbedingt gebildet sind, da erspart man sich Diskussionen und das Ego leidet nicht unter dem IQ der Partnerin. Immerhin möchte man als Mann doch seinem Weibe überlegen sein oder es sich zumindest einreden.



Mhn, ich steh jedenfalls mehr auf clevere Mädels. Ich hasse es wenn ich bei Buzz oder Trivial Persuit verliere aber ich hätte auch keinen Spaß immer zu gewinnen ;D. Err, ne, dumme Freundin? Es reicht wenn ich mich für meine eigenen Dummheiten schämen muss, da passt es schon wenn meine bessere Hälfte ihrem Titel gerecht wird. Irgendwie verbinde ich auch viele negative Eigenschaften mit "Dummheit" und finde das daher echt unattraktiv. 

@Ceiwyn, ich glaube damit müsstest du ebenfalls im unteren "Übergewichtsbereich" liegen?! Naja, BMI ist bullshit!


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Immerhin möchte man als Mann doch seinem Weibe überlegen sein oder es sich zumindest einreden.



Findest du wirklich? Oder hast du das nur so erlebt? Wenn sich beide intellektuell auf gleichem Niveau befinden, ist doch überhaupt erst eine Beziehung möglich. Was will ich als Kerl mit einer hohlen Puppe? Man braucht doch irgendwie auch Unterhaltung und Gesellschaft. Mit einem Dummbatz geht das nicht.


----------



## Deanne (12. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Cool, sowas will doch jeder Mann gerne haben. ^^



Man landet aber auch sehr gerne in der Kumpel-Schublade. Ich sehe aber auch nicht ein, deswegen das zickige Mädchen zu spielen, das rosa Pudel und stundenlanges telefonieren liebt. Und solange man nicht im Holzfällerhemd Eishockey spielt, kann man immer noch weiblich sein, obwohl man eher männliche Hobbies hat. :-)


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Bei mir geht Youtube.



Genau das ist ja mein Problem. Bei jedem geht es, nur bei mir nicht, aber alle anderen Seiten gehn.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2011)

Dumm fickt gut stimmt übrigens garnicht.


----------



## Sabito (12. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> Sowas würd ich netmal unter Kerlen machen. Bin ein kleiner "benimm Fanatiker"



Ich bin wirklich absolut höflich und verhalte mich Mädchen gegenüber so, wie man es eigentlich sollte.
Habe sogar angefangen Leuten, mit dne ich rede in die Augen zuschauen (habe ich einen Zeit lang nicht gemacht, weil ich es nicht ausgehalten habe), das tolle ist dabei, dass ich merke, wenn sie etwas sagen und es aber so nicht meinen.^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mhn, ich steh jedenfalls mehr auf clevere Mädels. Ich hasse es wenn ich bei Buzz oder Trivial Persuit verliere aber ich hätte auch keinen Spaß immer zu gewinnen ;D. Err, ne, dumme Freundin? Es reicht wenn ich mich für meine eigenen Dummheiten schämen muss, da passt es schon wenn meine bessere Hälfte ihrem Titel gerecht wird. Irgendwie verbinde ich auch viele negative Eigenschaften mit "Dummheit" und finde das daher echt unattraktiv.



Geht mir ähnlich, ich spiele derzeit gerne "bezzerwizzer" (kostet zwar 40 Euro, aber lohnt sich echt. Ist so eine Art Trivial Pursuit light). Es ödet an, wenn man das mit einer hohlen Nuss spielen muss.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2011)

Haja man brauchts ja nicht übertreiben, mit meiner besten Freundin hab ich schon einen Rülpswettbewerb hinter mir. Die Bude vollfurzen muss man ja deswegen auch nicht, das penetriert einen ja schließlich auch selbst. Beim Essen darf man sich natürlich auch benehmen aber nen cooles Mädel ist nicht so spießig das man sich ihr gegenüber wie Knigge benehmen muss.


----------



## Lordcocain (12. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich absolut höflich und verhalte mich Mädchen gegenüber so, wie man es eigentlich sollte.
> Habe sogar angefangen Leuten, mit dne ich rede in die Augen zuschauen (habe ich einen Zeit lang nicht gemacht, weil ich es nicht ausgehalten habe), das tolle ist dabei, dass ich merke, wenn sie etwas sagen und es aber so nicht meinen.^^


damit hatte ich früher auch meine Probleme. Aber durch den Beruf bin ich eindeutig offenener geworden.


In Augen schau ich aber mittlerweile recht selten. Kein Bock auf bekiffte mini Pupillen.xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dumm fickt gut stimmt übrigens garnicht.



Kommt drauf an, meistens hat "dumm" einfach mehr Erfahrung als "klug". Hängt wohl mit verschiedenen Faktoren zusammen. Wer nach 9 Jahren die Schule fertig hat, hat dazu einfach mehr Zeit als solche, die 13 Jahre pauken. ^^


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> In Augen schau ich aber mittlerweile recht selten. Kein Bock auf bekiffte mini Pupillen.xD



Ich habe inzwischen eher Angst, dass die Personen zusammenbrechen und mich anflehen aufzuhören ihnen in die Augen zuschauen beim Reden, ich soll einen ganz fiesen Blick draufhaben.^^


----------



## Lordcocain (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich habe inzwischen eher Angst, dass die Personen zusammenbrechen und mich anflehen aufzuhören ihnen in die Augen zuschauen beim Reden, ich soll einen ganz fiesen Blick draufhaben.^^


ist auch nicht das schlechteste.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, meistens hat "dumm" einfach mehr Erfahrung als "klug". Hängt wohl mit verschiedenen Faktoren zusammen. Wer nach 9 Jahren die Schule fertig hat, hat dazu einfach mehr Zeit als solche, die 13 Jahre pauken. ^^



Okay, das kann natürlich sein. Generell kann man sowas wohl auch garnicht verallgemeinern, es kommt eben darauf an wie sie drauf ist - ist sie offen? Lässt sies raus? Ist sie eher konservativ? Bla bla bla, Eigenschaften die wenig mit dem Intellekt einer Person zutun haben denke ich.
Aber najaaa.. Abi bedeutet auch noch lange nicht das die Personen intelligent sind.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Tu ich nicht, ich bleibe dabei und wenn ich einsam sterbe, aber wenigstens die zwei Eigenschaften gebe ich deswegen nicht auf.



Sehr gut. Weiter so


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juli 2011)

Ich kann Deanne aber voll und ganz nachvollziehen, was das mit dem Kumpeltyp angeht. Ich telefonier zwar ganz gerne mit Freunden, aber ich kann mich partout nicht mit pink oder rosa anfreunden, rülpse auch mal, wenn ich unter Freunden oder alleine bin, schmink mich nicht, zieh keine Röcke oder hochhackigen Schuhe an und und und. Viele Männer wollen aber genau das.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich kann Deanne aber voll und ganz nachvollziehen, was das mit dem Kumpeltyp angeht. Ich telefonier zwar ganz gerne mit Freunden, aber ich kann mich partout nicht mit pink oder rosa anfreunden, rülpse auch mal, wenn ich unter Freunden oder alleine bin, schmink mich nicht, zieh keine Röcke oder hochhackigen Schuhe an und und und. Viele Männer wollen aber genau das.



Ich würde das nicht verallgemeinern Maus. Es gibt mit Sicherheit genug Männer, die nicht auf das stehen, nur ist halt die Sache mit dem Gruppenzwang und so....


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Weiter so



Ich werde weiter so machen, irgendwann findet sich was passendes.^^


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich kann Deanne aber voll und ganz nachvollziehen, was das mit dem Kumpeltyp angeht. Ich telefonier zwar ganz gerne mit Freunden, aber ich kann mich partout nicht mit pink oder rosa anfreunden, rülpse auch mal, wenn ich unter Freunden oder alleine bin, schmink mich nicht, zieh keine Röcke oder hochhackigen Schuhe an und und und. Viele Männer wollen aber genau das.



Ich habe ungeschminkt (vll ein bisschen), normale Hosen und Schuhe lieber als Rock, geschminkt und hochhackige Schuhe, finde das einfach besser.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich werde weiter so machen, irgendwann findet sich was passendes.^^



Genauso denk ich auch. Und wenn nicht... naja, was solls?


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Ich mags wenn Mädchen mädchenhaft aussehen. Ne Freundin von mir trägt dauernd Kleider und Röcke, verdammt sie sieht darin sooo scharf aus.. arr 
Obs dann pink oder rosa ist interessiert mich wenig, aber wenn das Mädchen einfach weiß wie sie sich in Szene setzt dann ist das = win. Ich finde z. B. Sneakers bei Frauen deutlich schöner als Stiefel oder andere Schuhe usw. usf. - es muss kein Mini sein, keine Hotpants oder sonstwas - ich kenn sogar Mädchen die sehen in Baggys hammer aus.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht verallgemeinern Maus. Es gibt mit Sicherheit genug Männer, die nicht auf das stehen, nur ist halt die Sache mit dem Gruppenzwang und so....



Dann kann ich ja nur froh sein, dass ich noch niemanden gefunden habe. Wem es unangenehm ist, mit mir rauszugehen, weil ich nicht das typische Mädchen-Mädchen bin, passt auch nicht zu mir.


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht verallgemeinern Maus. Es gibt mit Sicherheit genug Männer, die nicht auf das stehen, nur ist halt die Sache mit dem Gruppenzwang und so....



Ich schmink mich zum weggehen schon mal ganz gerne und trag gern auch mal einen (halblangen) Rock, aber hohe Hacken und fettes Makeup brauche ich trotzdem nicht. Und ich kann es auch nicht haben, wenn Frauen beim Fussball Kindertrikots tragen, weil bauchfrei ja oh-so-sexy ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich kann Deanne aber voll und ganz nachvollziehen, was das mit dem Kumpeltyp angeht. Ich telefonier zwar ganz gerne mit Freunden, aber ich kann mich partout nicht mit pink oder rosa anfreunden, rülpse auch mal, wenn ich unter Freunden oder alleine bin, schmink mich nicht, zieh keine Röcke oder hochhackigen Schuhe an und und und. Viele Männer wollen aber genau das.



Im Alltag sicher nicht, aber wenn man mal schicker ausgeht, würde ich mir bei der Frau auch etwas Ansprechendereres wünschen. Wünschen, wohl gemerkt. Es bleibt nach wie vor ihr Ding. Schminke mag ich aber auch gar nicht. Ekelt mich echt an.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich mags wenn Mädchen mädchenhaft aussehen. Ne Freundin von mir trägt dauernd Kleider und Röcke, verdammt sie sieht darin sooo scharf aus.. arr
> Obs dann pink oder rosa ist interessiert mich wenig, aber wenn das Mädchen einfach weiß wie sie sich in Szene setzt dann ist das = win. Ich finde z. B. Sneakers bei Frauen deutlich schöner als Stiefel oder andere Schuhe usw. usf. - es muss kein Mini sein, keine Hotpants oder sonstwas - ich kenn sogar Mädchen die sehen in Baggys hammer aus.



Vernüpnftige Röcke (jaja, Definitionssache) sind ok, Kleider auch, aber alles andere....


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja nur froh sein, dass ich noch niemanden gefunden habe. Wem es unangenehm ist, mit mir rauszugehen, weil ich nicht das typische Mädchen-Mädchen bin, passt auch nicht zu mir.



Tja, ist halt immer so. Die Gesellschaft definiert und wer sich nicht dran hält bleibt außen vor.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> weil bauchfrei ja oh-so-sexy ist.



Ab besten ist es, wenn noch der Schwimmring unten rausragt. Nichts gegen Übergewicht, aber man sollte dann schon von solcher Bekleidung Abstand nehmen. Wenn ich das sehe, möchte jedes mal mein Frühstück wieder senkrecht raus. Bauchfrei ist absolut unsexy.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, ist halt immer so. Die Gesellschaft definiert und wer sich nicht dran hält bleibt außen vor.



Leider. -.-


----------



## Lordcocain (13. Juli 2011)

Ich stehe schon auf Kleider/Röcke und Makeup. Liegt aber vor allem daran das meine Freundin und ich aus der schwarzen Szene kommen. Im alltag allerdings laufen wir auch normal rum(wenn auch meistens schwarz).


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Verdammt, ich habe Markus Lanz verpasst. Ich wollte das sehen weil Serdar Somuncu da zu Gast war.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Im Alltag sicher nicht, aber wenn man mal schicker ausgeht, würde ich mir bei der Frau auch etwas Ansprechendereres wünschen. Wünschen, wohl gemerkt. Es bleibt nach wie vor ihr Ding. Schminke mag ich aber auch gar nicht. Ekelt mich echt an.



"Etwas Ansprechenderes" bedeutet in meinen Augen allerdings nicht, dass ich mich in hohe Hacken, in denen ich eh nicht laufen kann, und ein Kleid schmeiße. Eine schlichte, hübsche, schwarze Hose, ein ordentliches Oberteil und Ballerinas sind auch bei mir drin, auch wenn ich normalerweise so nicht rumlaufe.


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich kann Deanne aber voll und ganz nachvollziehen, was das mit dem Kumpeltyp angeht. Ich telefonier zwar ganz gerne mit Freunden, aber ich kann mich partout nicht mit pink oder rosa anfreunden, rülpse auch mal, wenn ich unter Freunden oder alleine bin, schmink mich nicht, zieh keine Röcke oder hochhackigen Schuhe an und und und. Viele Männer wollen aber genau das.



Ich glaube, Frauen allgemein unterschätzen oft, was viele Männer wirklich wollen.

Sie machen sich zum "Fahrgestell", wie viele andere und die meisten Männer fliegen dann auf sie. MIT Schminke und MIT rosa Täschchen o.ä. Utensilien.

Dass es aber ebenso viele Männer gibt, die nur die perfekte Balance aus Weiblichkeit und trotzdem Lockerheit suchen, scheinen die meisten nicht zu begreifen.
Ich hab jedenfalls noch keine Frau getroffen die (um jetzt mal Deannes Schema auf das andere Geschlecht zu münzen):

- schlank und hübsch ist (subjektiv)
- über 1,65m
- einem Freiraum lässt
- einen gleichzeitig respektvoll behandelt
- auch mal was für Romantik über hat
- einen Schulabschluss hat oder irgendeine Perspektive im Leben
- keine Drogenprobleme hat

Das bei einer Frau zu finden, ist meiner Meinung nach schwer genug.
Ich treffe fast nur welche die tonnenweise Schminke im Gesicht haben oder einen der oberen Punkte kann man abhaken. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> Ich stehe schon auf Kleider/Röcke und Makeup. Liegt aber vor allem daran das meine Freundin und ich aus der schwarzen Szene kommen. Im alltag allerdings laufen wir auch normal rum(wenn auch meistens schwarz).



Jeder wie er mag, aber mein Fall wäre das nicht. Ich hasse Hitze, schwarz könnte ich mir da gar nicht vorstellen. War ja schon mal oben ohne in der Uni. Nein, nicht zum Angeben, aber bei 37° geht es einfach nicht anders.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Ich würde am liebsten 366/365 Tage im Jahr in langer Jeans (schwerz oder weiß), T-Shirt (schwarz oder weiß), darüber ien Hemd (kurze Ärmel oder lange, schwarz oder weiß)und den passenden Schuhen rumlaufen und wenn ich es wirklich übertraiben will schnapp ich mir mein weißes...öhm.... wie hieß das noch gleich....

Edit: Leider lässt das aber mein Kleiderschrank nicht zu.^^


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> Ich stehe schon auf Kleider/Röcke und Makeup. Liegt aber vor allem daran das meine Freundin und ich aus der schwarzen Szene kommen. Im alltag allerdings laufen wir auch normal rum(wenn auch meistens schwarz).



Es sollte halt einfach nur im Rahmen bleiben. Sich jeden Tag auftakeln und das Gesicht zentnerweise mit Schminke vollkleistern ist Mist, das stimmt. Aber wenn sich Frauen beispielsweise mit unrasierten Beinen präsentieren, ist das noch viel schlimmer. Man muss ein gesundes Mittelmaß finden. 

Ein süßer Jeansrock und ein Hauch Wimperntusche machen aus einer Frau auch noch lange keine Diva, solange man seine Vorzüge betont und sich nicht verkleidet.


----------



## Lordcocain (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jeder wie er mag, aber mein Fall wäre das nicht. Ich hasse Hitze, schwarz könnte ich mir da gar nicht vorstellen. War ja schon mal oben ohne in der Uni. Nein, nicht zum Angeben, aber bei 37° geht es einfach nicht anders.


Männerröcke im Sommer 4tw. Das is so schön luftig.


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich habe Markus Lanz verpasst. Ich wollte das sehen weil Serdar Somuncu da zu Gast war.



OH MEIN GOTT, schnell bei der Mediathek schauen ob man da was findet!


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> [...] und wenn ich es wirklich übertraiben will schnapp ich mir mein weißes...öhm.... wie hieß das noch gleich....


Kippa? *fg*


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Kippa? *fg*



Nein Sacko/ Jackett ist es wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Frauen allgemein unterschätzen oft, was viele Männer wirklich wollen.
> 
> Sie machen sich zum "Fahrgestell", wie viele andere und die meisten Männer fliegen dann auf sie. MIT Schminke und MIT rosa Täschchen o.ä. Utensilien.
> 
> ...



Kann ich so nur unterschreiben. Aber ich glaube, ein großer Anteil der Frauen ist tatsächlich genau so. Aber dann kommt halt - wie bei den meisten Menschen - Schüchternheit dazu. Und schon läuft man tagtäglich an seiner Zukünftigen achtlos vorbei. ^^


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

Über 1,65m? Dann aber bitte auch nur bis 1,70, sonst fühlen sich die Herren der Schöpfung wieder unwohl. 
Ihr werdet irgendwie immer kleiner und wir Mädels immer größer.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Oha, ich merke gerade das ich viel härtere und gleichzeitig ganz andere Ansprüche an Mädchen habe. Haja ich bin auch gerne Single.. uah kennt ihr diese Leute die nicht alleine sein können und die dann 6 Partner im Jahr haben und denen dann meistens auch noch nach einem Wochenende "ich liebe dich" sagen? *schüttelt* Urgh.



Konov schrieb:


> OH MEIN GOTT, schnell bei der Mediathek schauen ob man da was findet!



Schon gemacht, noch nicht drin :<


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Über 1,65m? Dann aber bitte auch nur bis 1,70, sonst fühlen sich die Herren der Schöpfung wieder unwohl.
> Ihr werdet irgendwie immer kleiner und wir Mädels immer größer.



Für mich liegt das maximum bei 1,75m dann beträgt der Größenunterschied ca.13cm zu mir (laut meiner letzten Messung).


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Über 1,65m? Dann aber bitte auch nur bis 1,70, sonst fühlen sich die Herren der Schöpfung wieder unwohl.
> Ihr werdet irgendwie immer kleiner und wir Mädels immer größer.




Ich bin 1,87m groß, wenn eine Frau 1,75m groß ist, ist das für mich kein problem. ^^

Aber 1,68 reicht mir ja auch schon theoretisch. 




Deathstyle schrieb:


> Schon gemacht, noch nicht drin :<



Wann kommt das denn da rein??^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Oha, ich merke gerade das ich viel härtere und gleichzeitig ganz andere Ansprüche an Mädchen habe. Haja ich bin auch gerne Single.. uah kennt ihr diese Leute die nicht alleine sein können und die dann 6 Partner im Jahr haben und denen dann meistens auch noch nach einem Wochenende "ich liebe dich" sagen? *schüttelt* Urgh.



Hach ja, die allwöchtentlich wechselnden Liebesbekundungen über die Shoutbox beim SchülerVZ. So was lächerliches. Obwohl ich da zum Glück schon längst rausgelöscht bin - *das* vermisse ich schon.


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hach ja, die allwöchtentlich wechselnden Liebesbekundungen über die Shoutbox beim SchülerVZ. So was lächerliches. Obwohl ich da zum Glück schon längst rausgelöscht bin - *das* vermisse ich schon.



"LüüüüP diCH vooooLL!!" 

Sowas habe ich immer wieder gerne verfolgt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> "LüüüüP diCH vooooLL!!"
> 
> Sowas habe ich immer wieder gerne verfolgt.



Genau das... und das von 14-jährigem Junggemüse. In dem Alter schon den Traumpartner finden - und das auch noch alle drei Wochen. *seufz* Schlimm ist es, wenn man den Mist selbst auf die Pinnwand geklatscht bekommt.


----------



## Lordcocain (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> "LüüüüP diCH vooooLL!!"
> 
> Sowas habe ich immer wieder gerne verfolgt.


ja sowas hat mir früher immer den Frühstückskaffee versüßt. ich lache leider umheimlich gern über andere Menschen.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie finde ich größe echt irrelevant. Meine letzten Freundin war 178 groß, also 7cm kleiner als ich. Hat in der Dusche und der Umkleidekabine gewisse Vorteile. Aber ansonsten habe ich mir nie darüber Gedanken gemacht wie groß das Mädchen ist.
Aja klarer Vorteil des Singlelebens: auf Eurosport läuft Porsche Supercup, das kann ich mir nun ohne rumgenöle angucken 

@Konov 
Keine Ahnung, ich hoffe jetzt bald/gleich/sofort - gnarr.


----------



## Raffzahl (13. Juli 2011)

Naja... Meiner Meinung nach ist das "Kommis pls" in allen Variationen am schlimmsten, weil ca. 3 von 5 Bildern fast gleich sind.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> ja sowas hat mir früher immer den Frühstückskaffee versüßt. ich lache leider umheimlich gern über andere Menschen.



Ich brauche zum Frühstück immer das Beichthaus. Da tun sich regelmäßig menschliche Abgründe auf.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> "LüüüüP diCH vooooLL!!"
> 
> Sowas habe ich immer wieder gerne verfolgt.



Wenn ich sage "ich liebe dich" mein ich das ernst, dann gibt es wohl oder übel für mindestens 2 Monate kein anderes Mädchen, für das ich wirklich was empfinde und zu dem ich sowas sagen würde.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

lol, bei "Kommis" dachte ich an Kommilitonen.



Sabito schrieb:


> Wenn ich sage "ich liebe dich" mein ich das ernst, dann gibt es wohl oder übel für mindestens 2 Monate kein anderes Mädchen, für das ich wirklich was empfinde und zu dem ich sowas sagen würde.


Hab das meiner Ex nach knapp 6 Monaten Bekanntschaft und 10 Monaten Beziehung gesagt. Selbst das war fast noch zu früh.


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wenn ich sage "ich liebe dich" mein ich das ernst, dann gibt es wohl oder übel für mindestens 2 Monate kein anderes Mädchen, für das ich wirklich was empfinde und zu dem ich sowas sagen würde.



Für viele ist das aber schnell gesagt und hat leider auch oft keinerlei Bedeutung.


----------



## Lordcocain (13. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich größe echt irrelevant. Meine letzten Freundin war 178 groß, also 7cm kleiner als ich. Hat in der Dusche und der Umkleidekabine gewisse Vorteile. Aber ansonsten habe ich mir nie darüber Gedanken gemacht wie groß das Mädchen ist.
> Aja klarer Vorteil des Singlelebens: auf Eurosport läuft Porsche Supercup, das kann ich mir nun ohne rumgenöle angucken
> .


Die größe ist bei mir auch kein Thema. Bei uns sinds auch nur 4 cm unterschiend. 


Zum thema vorteil als Singel: Wenn ich sowas schauen würde, könnte ich es auch als Mensch in einer Beziehung tun. Meine Freundin würde mir sogar ein Bier bringen. 

Es ist halt ein ewiges geben und nehmen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Aja klarer Vorteil des Singlelebens: auf Eurosport läuft Porsche Supercup, das kann ich mir nun ohne rumgenöle angucken



Ich muss regelmäßig "Anna und die Liebe" ertragen. Manchmal sogar "das Strafgericht"... und das als Jura-Student. Eine schlimmere Folter gibt es quasi kaum noch.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2011)

Warum ist Brille hier, aber nicht im ICQ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wenn ich sage "ich liebe dich" mein ich das ernst, dann gibt es wohl oder übel für mindestens 2 Monate kein anderes Mädchen, für das ich wirklich was empfinde und zu dem ich sowas sagen würde.



Aber das ist doch keine richtige Liebe. Die entwickelt sich doch erst lange nachdem der Alltag schon eingekehrt ist. Wenn man sich als Mann traut, vor der Frau zu heulen, dann herrscht Liebe zwischen ihnen. Vorher? Sehnsucht und sexuelles Verlangen.


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich muss regelmäßig "Anna und die Liebe" ertragen.



Oh mein Gott. Solche Serien liebe ich. Kommen direkt nach "Dirty Dancing" und "Grease". Zu den beiden Knüllern wird man auf jedem Mädelsabend gezwungen. Oder Sixx, auch so ein toller Sender. Ihr Jungs habt dmax, da gehts manchmal wenigstens um Tattoos oder Essen.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich muss regelmäßig "Anna und die Liebe" ertragen. Manchmal sogar "das Strafgericht"... und das als Jura-Student. Eine schlimmere Folter gibt es quasi kaum noch.



Hahahah xD - Ey, mein Beileid man!
Aber ihr habt schon recht, natürlich ist es ein Kompromissspiel auf allen Ebenen - aber ich kann sehr gut verstehen das 'sie' keine Lust hat sich um halb 1 unter der Woche noch den Porsche Supercup anzusehen und würde dann auch nachgeben, das würde mich auch nicht wirklich stören oder belasten - aber so ists doch noch 'problemfreier'.


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> @Konov
> Keine Ahnung, ich hoffe jetzt bald/gleich/sofort - gnarr.



Ich häng schon auf der F5 Taste. ^^


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hab das meiner Ex nach knapp 6 Monaten Bekanntschaft und 10 Monaten Beziehung gesagt. Selbst das war fast noch zu früh.



Ich sage es dem Mädchen eigentlich auch nur dann, wenn ich es ihr eigentlich nicht mehr verheimliche kann (zu meinem Unglück kann ich das schlecht verbergen) und weil ich noch nie eine Beziehung hatte, kann ich es schlecht in einer Beziehung sagen.^^


----------



## Lordcocain (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich muss regelmäßig "Anna und die Liebe" ertragen. Manchmal sogar "das Strafgericht"... und das als Jura-Student. Eine schlimmere Folter gibt es quasi kaum noch.


Das kann ich toppen. 4 stunden das ende von dirty dancing. AM STÜCK. 


Nach einer Stunde gibt man auf sich zu wünschen das der Drecksack endlich aufs Maul fliegt, wenn er von der Bühne springt.

Nach 2 Stunden überlegt man sich ob Selbstmord eine Lösung ist.

Nach 3 Stunden ist man zu dem Schluss gekommen, das es eine Lösung ist.

Nach 4 Stunden stellt man fest, das man nichts für nen gepflegten Suizid in Griffweite hat und der ganze Kram eh gleich vorbei ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott. Solche Serien liebe ich. Kommen direkt nach "Dirty Dancing" und "Grease". Zu den beiden Knüllern wird man auf jedem Mädelsabend gezwungen. Oder Sixx, auch so ein toller Sender. Ihr Jungs habt dmax, da gehts manchmal wenigstens um Tattoos oder Essen.



Dirty Dancing... klar, das hab ich vergessen. Wie konnte ich nur! ^^ Na gut, dafür schaut sie auch mit mir Fußball, wenn ich mal TV gucke oder sie lässt mich nebenher zocken.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> Das kann ich toppen. 4 stunden das ende von dirty dancing. AM STÜCK.
> 
> 
> Nach einer Stunde gibt man auf sich zu wünschen das der Drecksack endlich aufs Maul fliegt, wenn er von der Bühne springt.
> ...



Ich hätte schon nach 20 Minuten einen Psychiater gerufen. Wenigstens für mich. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Wisst ihr, darum mag ich Mädchen die mit mir Fight Club, Pulp Fiction, Planet Terror usw. schauen 
Wobei "Liebe mich wenn du dich traust" auch echt sehr gut ist und sowohl mich als auch sogut wie jedes Mädchen zufrieden stellt.


----------



## Lordcocain (13. Juli 2011)

Ich hab heute noch manchmal Angst das ich irgendwann als "Pseudo Vietnam Flashback"Opfer an der Straßenecke stehe, Autoscheiben wasche und dabei "the time of my life" singe.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum ist Brille hier, aber nicht im ICQ?


Kb auf ICQ :<


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> Ich hab heute noch manchmal Angst das ich irgendwann als "Pseudo Vietnam Flashback"Opfer an der Straßenecke stehe, Autoscheiben wasche und dabei "the time of my life" singe.



Manchmal würde ich mir das sogar wünschen.

PS: Quatschen wir jetzt echt seit 2 Stunden und 7 Seiten über Beziehungen? Sieht aus, als hätten wir alle ein echtes Problem.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch keine richtige Liebe. Die entwickelt sich doch erst lange nachdem der Alltag schon eingekehrt ist. Wenn man sich als Mann traut, vor der Frau zu heulen, dann herrscht Liebe zwischen ihnen. Vorher? Sehnsucht und sexuelles Verlangen.



Weißt du, weil es in meiner Umgebung anscheinend eh kein Mädchen gibt, das sich für mich interessiert ist das bis jetzt ja auch noch nicht vorgekommen und wenn ich es ihr sage, muss sie ziemlich lange drauf warten, ich muss mir erst sicher sein, ob ich es ihr wirklich sagen soll oder nich.^^


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich häng schon auf der F5 Taste. ^^



Ich glaube das wird heute nichtsmehr, menno..

@Sabito, du bist sicher sehr schüchtern, oder?
Ich zitiere mal Garth aus Waynes World (ja, ich kenne diesen Film UND ICH MAG IHN xD): "Frauen wollen das man sie sich holt!".
Merk dir das, Selbstbewusstsein ist die halbe Miete


----------



## Lordcocain (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Manchmal würde ich mir das sogar wünschen.
> 
> PS: Quatschen wir jetzt echt seit 2 Stunden und 7 Seiten über Beziehungen? Sieht aus, als hätten wir alle ein echtes Problem.


ich glaub schon. xD
Würde aber komische aussehen. N dicker langhaariger im schwarzen Rock der Popmist aus den 80ern singt. strange




Zum thema "ich liebe dich sagen" sagen. Ich habs damals auch schon recht früh getan. Aber irgendwann merkt man einfach das es damals keine liebe war. bzw denkt sich:" wenn das damals liebe war, ist das was jetzt abgeht wie highfive zwischen nem alien und nem Tigerhai"


Is halt wie beim Sex.^^


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Manchmal würde ich mir das sogar wünschen.
> 
> PS: Quatschen wir jetzt echt seit 2 Stunden und 7 Seiten über Beziehungen? Sieht aus, als hätten wir alle ein echtes Problem.



Word!

Ich könnt mich immer noch selbst beißen dafür dass ich die Markus Lanz Sendung verpasst hab.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> @Sabito, du bist sicher sehr schüchtern, oder?
> Ich zitiere mal Garth aus Waynes World (ja, ich kenne diesen Film UND ICH MAG IHN xD): "Frauen wollen das man sie sich holt!".
> Merk dir das, Selbstbewusstsein ist die halbe Miete



Ja, ich bin schüchtern, ich stehe dazu, auch wenn ich inzwischen offener geworden bin Mädchen gegenüber (ich kann sie ansprechen (nach ein bisschen Zögern) ohne gleich das Gefühl zu haben zu sterben^^).


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin schüchtern, ich stehe dazu, auch wenn ich inzwischen offener geworden bin Mädchen gegenüber (ich kann sie ansprechen (nach ein bisschen Zögern) ohne gleich das Gefühl zu haben zu sterben^^).



Naja, wem geht es nicht so? Ist bei mir noch fast genauso schlimm wie früher. Immerhin komme ich nicht mehr auf dumme Ideen wie früher und rufe eine Klassenkameradin einfach mal an, ob wir zusammen irgendwie mal spazieren wollen (mit dem Hund). Tags darauf wusste es die ganze Klasse. Na gut, das Gespött war ich ja schon eh immer. 

Achja, sie hat dankend abgelehnt.


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> PS: Quatschen wir jetzt echt seit 2 Stunden und 7 Seiten über Beziehungen? Sieht aus, als hätten wir alle ein echtes Problem.



Da bestätigt sich mal wieder jedes Gamer-Klischee. Alles kommunikationsgestörte Nerds, die nicht aus ihrem Kellerloch herauskommen.

@Deathstyle:

Jaja, das findest du noch cool. Wenn dir dann aber ein Mädel ihre liebsten Olaf Ittenbach-Produktionen oder die Guinea Pig-Reihe vorstellt, kriegst du Angst. Haha.

Edit: Hurra, ich bin auch schüchtern. Willkommen im Club.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Da bestätigt sich mal wieder jedes Gamer-Klischee. Alles kommunikationsgestörte Nerds, die nicht aus ihrem Kellerloch herauskommen.
> 
> @Deathstyle:
> 
> ...



Schenk mir dein Herz, aber bitte originalverpackt 

Ich musste gerade googlen was für Filme dahinterstehen, Legion of the Dead und Slaughter irgendwas kenne ich sogar, aber du hast recht - ehrfürchtiges schweigen meinerseits würde da definitiv eintreten


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mal gesagt bekommen, dass manche Mädchen schüchterne Jungs mögen (das hat ein Mädchen mir gesagt).


----------



## Lordcocain (13. Juli 2011)

@Deathstyle

wieso? Garden of Love höhrt sich dich recht romantisch an^^


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

Kann "Premutos" und den "Familienratgeber" übrigens auch empfehlen. Göttlich, wenn man kein Fan von Sinn und Anspruch ist.

Edit: "Garden of Love" ist fast schon wieder zu gut gemacht, da fehlt es mir an Trash. Und hey, da spielt sogar Bela B. mit, als Zombie.

@Sabito: Schüchterne Jungs sind tatsächlich süß. Aber wenn das Mädchen dann auch schüchtern ist, macht nie jemand den ersten Schritt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gesagt bekommen, dass manche Mädchen schüchterne Jungs mögen (das hat ein Mädchen mir gesagt).



Naja, welche Mädchen wollen ernsthaft proletenhafte, gorillaähnliche pseudo-Alphatiere? Vermutlich nur die, über die wir es schon einige Seiten zuvor hatten.


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie richtig informativ heute der Nachtschwärmer 

Das müsste öfter so sein.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, welche Mädchen wollen ernsthaft proletenhafte, gorillaähnliche pseudo-Alphatiere? Vermutlich nur die, über die wir es schon einige Seiten zuvor hatten.



Das was sie meinte (vom gesamten her) war eher: "Du wärst fast der perfekte Freund, müsstest bloss nicht ganz so schüchtern sein". xD


----------



## Lordcocain (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, welche Mädchen wollen ernsthaft proletenhafte, gorillaähnliche pseudo-Alphatiere? Vermutlich nur die, über die wir es schon einige Seiten zuvor hatten.



Das ist , denke ich, auch eine Sache des alters.


Wenn man jünger ist, ist Schüchternheit recht häufig. Und die nicht schüchternen sind oftmals Proleten.

Aber wenn man schon straff auf die 30 zugeht wirkt Schüchterheit (wenn sie sehr ausgeprägt ist) immer ein wenig strange. (Hab da so mehrere Fälle in meinem Bekanntenkreis.)


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Irgendwie richtig informativ heute der Nachtschwärmer
> 
> Das müsste öfter so sein.



Jeder kann etwas dafür tun. ^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Kb auf ICQ :<



Also magst du mich nimmer? :<<<


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gesagt bekommen, dass manche Mädchen schüchterne Jungs mögen (das hat ein Mädchen mir gesagt).



Schüchternheit. Mhn. Also generell steht die dir nur im Weg. Vorallem wenn das Mädchen aufmerksam auf dich werden soll ist doch die beste Möglichkeit das zu erreichen tatsächlich sie einfach anzusprechen, das fordert natürlich erstmal Überwindung wenns eine völlig fremde Person ist, aber naja was kann schon passieren?



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, welche Mädchen wollen ernsthaft proletenhafte, gorillaähnliche pseudo-Alphatiere? Vermutlich nur die, über die wir es schon einige Seiten zuvor hatten.


Naja man muss ja nicht gleich nen totales Arschloch sein weil man selbstbewusst ist. Ich halte mich für selbstbewusst und denke nicht das ichn' Arsch bin - wobei ich schon zu Überheblichkeit neige und sehr extrovertiert bin (das zweite hab ich unter Kontrolle! xD)..


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jeder kann etwas dafür tun. ^^



Stimmt 

Ich bin auch manchmal schüchtern.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also magst du mich nimmer? :<<<


Awww :<<<


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Das was sie meinte (vom gesamten her) war eher: "Du wärst fast der perfekte Freund, müsstest bloss nicht ganz so schüchtern sein". xD



Naja, das war ja klar. ^^



> Das ist , denke ich, auch eine Sache des alters.
> 
> 
> Wenn man jünger ist, ist Schüchternheit recht häufig. Und die nicht schüchternen sind oftmals Proleten.
> ...



Stimmt, da hast du Recht. Aber ich hab das mal auf Sabito gemünzt, der ja noch knackige 17 ist. Interessant ist auch, dass die Schüchternen häufig die Opfer der Gorillas sind. Man muss ja das Weibsvolk irgendwie imponieren.

Ich sehe also meine These wiedermal bestätigt: Manche Männer stammen eindeutig mehr vom Affen ab als andere!


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> @Sabito: Schüchterne Jungs sind tatsächlich süß. Aber wenn das Mädchen dann auch schüchtern ist, macht nie jemand den ersten Schritt.



Ja, ich weiß aber leider nicht, was ich dagegen tun könnt, dabei kann mir eh niemand helfen.^^


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

Wie jeder 2. hier schüchtern ist. Lasst uns eine Selbsthilfegruppe gründen. Mit Stuhlkreis und Namensschildchen.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wie jeder 2. hier schüchtern ist. Lasst uns eine Selbsthilfegruppe gründen. Mit Stuhlkreis und Namensschildchen.



Gute Idee.^^


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

:< ihr grenzt mich aus.
Das könnt ihr machen wenn die Markus Lanz Sendung hochgeladen ist, verdammt!


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> :< ihr grenzt mich aus.
> Das könnt ihr machen wenn die Markus Lanz Sendung hochgeladen ist, verdammt!



Ruhe da, man. Du kannst den Therapeuten machen und uns alle zu Mega-Flirt-Raketen erziehen.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Awww :<<<



Komm bitte icq  

@ Topic: immer noch dasselbe? D:


----------



## Lordcocain (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, das war ja klar. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jop. Ich war früher auch irgendwie mehr das opfer als alles andere. (wobei es net so hart war). Ich war schüchtern, introvertiert und sowieso der klassenfreak.

Mittleweile ich ein extrovertierter exzentriker.  Aber irgendwie noch genau wie früher. schon merkwürdig.xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wie jeder 2. hier schüchtern ist. Lasst uns eine Selbsthilfegruppe gründen. Mit Stuhlkreis und Namensschildchen.



"Vielleicht liegts ja nicht an den anderen, vielleicht liegts an dir." Und zum Snack gibts Mini-Brezeln von Lorenz und Apfelsaftschorle.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ruhe da, man. Du kannst den Therapeuten machen und uns alle zu Mega-Flirt-Raketen erziehen.



Ich mach die Zugehdame, mache Donuts, Kekse, Kaffee und Tee. Uh yea!


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

Geile Idee! Ich glaub, ich geh doch zur GamesCom und setze mich dort mit meinem Stuhl und meinem Schild vor den Buffed-Stand.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Nene, dann setz dich bitte an den DotA-Stand, weil wenn ich mich zur GC bewegen sollte - dann werde ich genau dort sein.
Also vorausgesetzt du willst Kekse nstuff.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> Jop. Ich war früher auch irgendwie mehr das opfer als alles andere. (wobei es net so hart war). Ich war schüchtern, introvertiert und sowieso der klassenfreak.
> 
> Mittleweile ich ein extrovertierter exzentriker. Aber irgendwie noch genau wie früher. schon merkwürdig.xD



Der Klassenfreak war ich auch immer. Habe mich bis zu meinem Schulwechsel vor der 11. nie so wirklich wohl gefühlt. Auch auf der anderen Schule - wo es zwar deutlich besser war - war ich nie so wirklich dabei. Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich andere Menschen nicht unbedingt brauche. Auch an der Uni jetzt kenne ich keinen. Die meisten sieht man ja sowieso fast nie. ^^ 

Habe nur eine Handvoll guter Freunde, die leider alle woanders studieren. Ich in Trier, drei in Karlsruhe, einer in München bzw. West Virginia und einer in Landau.

Immerhin fängt zum Wintersemester ein Freund hier sein Lehramtstudium an, Geschichte und Religion. Kenn ich wenigstens einen, wenn auch fachfremd. ^^



> Geile Idee! Ich glaub, ich geh doch zur GamesCom und setze mich dort mit meinem Stuhl und meinem Schild vor den Buffed-Stand.



Schade, gerade in der Woche bin ich in Kiew. Aber da solls ja auch schöne Frauen geben. Die Russinen/Ukrainerinnen rocken!


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

Zum Thema Liebe werf ich nochmal ein Youtube Video hier rein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vUxBUZBctoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Das mit der Selbsthilfegruppe ist übrigens ne tolle Idee. ^^


edit:



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Der Klassenfreak war ich auch immer. Habe mich bis zu meinem Schulwechsel vor der 11. nie so wirklich wohl gefühlt. Auch auf der anderen Schule - wo es zwar deutlich besser war - war ich nie so wirklich dabei. Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich andere Menschen nicht unbedingt brauche. Auch an der Uni jetzt kenne ich keinen. Die meisten sieht man ja sowieso fast nie. ^^




 Willkommen im Club 
Ach wir sind uns soooo ähnlich Flo, lass deine Ische hängen und lass uns heiraten 

WUAHAHA


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich mach die Zugehdame, mache Donuts, Kekse, Kaffee und Tee. Uh yea!



Einen Donut un Kaffee bitte.^^

Die einfachste Methode, wie ein Mädchen mich dazu bringt mit ihr zu reden ist, wenn sie mir was sagen will und dann meint "Nee, sollte ich dir vielleicht doch nicht sagen", obwohl es unter Umständen garnichts schlimmes ist.^^


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

Ich wandere vielleicht auch etwas umher. Gibt sicher genug Nerds und Kellerkinder, die an meinem kleinen Sit-In teilnehmen möchten.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich wandere vielleicht auch etwas umher. Gibt sicher genug Nerds und Kellerkinder, die an meinem kleinen Sit-In teilnehmen möchten.



Jetzt wirds aber zu klischeehaft!


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

Omg, kommt einer von euch aus Berlin und hat da irgendwas gehört von wegen Leichenfund in einem Koffer? Das muss wohl ein Kumpel von einem Kommilitonen gewesen sein. Oh Gott...


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ach wir sind uns soooo ähnlich Flo, lass deine Ische hängen und lass uns heiraten



Ich hoffe, du bist gut im Bett! 



> Jetzt wirds aber zu klischeehaft!



Jedes Klischee hat ja irgendwo einen guten Grund. ^^


----------



## Lordcocain (13. Juli 2011)

hm war fast die ganze Woche da. bin aber seit heut Mittag wieder zuhause. Hab nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Die einfachste Methode, wie ein Mädchen mich dazu bringt mit ihr zu reden ist, wenn sie mir was sagen will und dann meint "Nee, sollte ich dir vielleicht doch nicht sagen", obwohl es unter Umständen garnichts schlimmes ist.^^



Ohen Witz, der Todessatz. Sag das mal zu nem Mädchen ohne darüber nachgedacht zu haben. Also du sagst einfach nur "vergiss es" weil es auch absolut banal und unwichtig war - die Kleine kann zu 99% nicht widerstehen und wird dich löchern bis du es rausrückst. Auch wenns wie gesagt vollkommen Banane ist.. Ich pass mitlerweile auf das nichtmehr zu sagen.



Deanne schrieb:


> Omg, kommt einer von euch aus Berlin und hat da irgendwas gehört von wegen Leichenfund in einem Koffer? Das muss wohl ein Kumpel von einem Kommilitonen gewesen sein. Oh Gott...



WTF?


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

http://www.bz-berlin.de/tatorte/kopf-der-kofferleiche-im-see-entdeckt-article1225394.html

Schlimm genug, sowas zu lesen, aber wenn man dann auch noch erfährt, dass Freunde das Opfer kannten... Gruselig.


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du bist gut im Bett!



Absoluter Knaller!


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Omg, kommt einer von euch aus Berlin und hat da irgendwas gehört von wegen Leichenfund in einem Koffer? Das muss wohl ein Kumpel von einem Kommilitonen gewesen sein. Oh Gott...



Wann war das? Auf den Nachrichtenportalen finde ich noch nichts dazu.



> Ohen Witz, der Todessatz. Sag das mal zu nem Mädchen ohne darüber nachgedacht zu haben. Also du sagst einfach nur "vergiss es" weil es auch absolut banal und unwichtig war - die Kleine kann zu 99% nicht widerstehen und wird dich löchern bis du es rausrückst. Auch wenns wie gesagt vollkommen Banane ist.. Ich pass mitlerweile auf das nichtmehr zu sagen.



Das kann ich bestätigen. Sag das niemals, vor allem nicht, wenn es wirklich wichtig ist. Du wirst so lange gelöchert, bis du damit rausrückst. Und wenn sie dir mit der Gabel Löcher in den Leib sticht.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jedes Klischee hat ja irgendwo einen guten Grund. ^^



Ich mag dieses Kellerkind-Klischee dennoch nicht.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen. Sag das niemals, vor allem nicht, wenn es wirklich wichtig ist. Du wirst so lange gelöchert, bis du damit rausrückst. Und wenn sie dir mit der Gabel Löcher in den Leib sticht.



Ich sage sowas nicht, aber ich werde trotzdem oft gelöchert, was ich sagen wollte, obwohl ich nichts sagen wollte, weil ich anscheinen einen falschen Tonfall im falschen Augenblick habe. -.-


----------



## Lordcocain (13. Juli 2011)

so, ich verabschiede mich dann mal in die Nacht. Mein Zug geht Morgen um 10 Uhr irgendwas,

Cu


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag dieses Kellerkind-Klischee dennoch nicht.



Ich kenne aber super viele Leute, die es perfekt erfüllen. Okay, ich würde mich in mancher Hinsicht auch als Kellerkind bezeichnen, passe aber trotzdem nicht in das Muster.

@Ceiwyn: Siehe mein Link weiter oben.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Ich mag das Nerdklischee  Ich will übrigens demnächst Metal Gear 1-4 durchspielen und keiner meiner blöden Freunde will mitmachen, pf! Alleine ist das nicht so lustig :>



Deanne schrieb:


> http://www.bz-berlin...cle1225394.html
> 
> Schlimm genug, sowas zu lesen, aber wenn man dann auch noch erfährt, dass Freunde das Opfer kannten... Gruselig.



Woa, krass. Aber hej, du weißt wie man die Stimmung hebt..
Nett auch das Kinder den mit einer Kettensäge abgetrennten Kopf gefunden haben.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich kenne aber super viele Leute, die es perfekt erfüllen. Okay, ich würde mich in mancher Hinsicht auch als Kellerkind bezeichnen, passe aber trotzdem nicht in das Muster.



Super viele Leute würde für mich nun bedeuten, dass es mindestens 100 bis 500 sind ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> http://www.bz-berlin...cle1225394.html
> 
> Schlimm genug, sowas zu lesen, aber wenn man dann auch noch erfährt, dass Freunde das Opfer kannten... Gruselig.



Bei uns in der Gegend wurde vor kurzem einer verknackt, der mit der Axt auf seinen Nachbar los ist und den auch verletzt hat. Der kam aus meinem Dorf und meine Mutter (oder Schwester?) hat bei dem Post ausgetragen.



> Laut Anklage hatte der Beschuldigte im November 2010 in *Hagenbach* (Kreis Germersheim) den Entschluss gefasst, seinen Nachbarn zu töten, weil er diesen für das Scheitern seiner Ehe verantwortlich machte. Er bewaffnete sich mit einer Axt und lief wortlos auf den Nachbarn zu, der sich auf einem Parkplatz gerade mit einem anderen Mann unterhielt.


----------



## Raffzahl (13. Juli 2011)

Nacht Lordcocain und gute Reise!

Das hört sich grausam an mit der Leiche im Koffer.


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

Und ich meinte noch zu meinem Kollegen "Leiche im Koffer? Zersägt? Dein Kollege? Jaja, verarsch mich."

Ist ja wie im Film.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich kenne aber super viele Leute, die es perfekt erfüllen. Okay, ich würde mich in mancher Hinsicht auch als Kellerkind bezeichnen, passe aber trotzdem nicht in das Muster.



Hab auch schon Leute erlebt, deren einziges Gesprächsthema WoW oder Battlefield war. Sogar bei manchen "Dates". Da kann man sich nur noch an den Kopf fassen. Aber die wenigsten sind wohl so. Die meisten spielen einfach nur extrem gern und verbringen daher so viel Zeit vor der Kiste.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich wollt ich mir ja noch einen Anime ansehen, aber irgendwie ist mir die Beziehungsdiskussion und ein Lied aus Portal 2 dazwischen gekommen, nicht dass ich das bereue.^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollt ich mir ja noch einen Anime ansehen, aber irgendwie ist mir die Beziehungsdiskussion und ein Lied aus Portal 2 dazwischen gekommen, nicht dass ich das bereue.^^



Ich wollte eigentlich noch entspannt ein paar Twinks bei WoW zocken und dann um 12-halb 1 ins Bett. Wurde aber wohl doch nix draus.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Ich würde jetzt am liebsten schwimmen gehen.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab auch schon Leute erlebt, deren einziges Gesprächsthema WoW oder Battlefield war. Sogar bei manchen "Dates". Da kann man sich nur noch an den Kopf fassen. Aber die wenigsten sind wohl so. Die meisten spielen einfach nur extrem gern und verbringen daher so viel Zeit vor der Kiste.



Ich zocke eigentlich nurnoch eher selten, höre viel eher Musik und Chatte zwischen durch mit Kumpels, vll zoc ich mal kurz, aber das wars, zu 80% höre ich nur Musik.
Bei einem Date würde mir wohl nach einiger Zeit der Gesprächsstoff ausgehen.^^

Edit: Das Geilste ist eh, wie ich mir das eine Lied als Dauerschleife reinziehe und die Zeit vergesse.^^


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

@Deathstyle

Die Markus Lanz Folge von heute ist bei der Mediathek online!


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich zocke eigentlich nurnoch eher selten, höre viel eher Musik und Chatte zwischen durch mit Kumpels, vll zoc ich mal kurz, aber das wars, zu 80% höre ich nur Musik.
> Bei einem Date würde mir wohl nach einiger Zeit der Gesprächsstoff ausgehen.^^



Daher bereitet man sich auf Dates auch so gut vor wie auf ein Bewerbungsgespräch bei seinem Wunsch-Arbeitgeber.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Daher bereitet man sich auf Dates auch so gut vor wie auf ein Bewerbungsgespräch bei seinem Wunsch-Arbeitgeber.



Ich wüsste nicht mal worüber man sich unterhalten könnte, obwohl es wahrscheinlich tausende von Themen gibt.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Daher bereitet man sich auf Dates auch so gut vor wie auf ein Bewerbungsgespräch bei seinem Wunsch-Arbeitgeber.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Konov, geil - danke! 
Ich schaus mir nachher an.. Mein Schlafrhythmus ist eh völlig hin.


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht mal worüber man sich unterhalten könnte, obwohl es wahrscheinlich tausende von Themen gibt.



Man kann über so ziemlich alles reden. Nur Gespräche über Religion und Ex-Partner würde ich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht mal worüber man sich unterhalten könnte, obwohl es wahrscheinlich tausende von Themen gibt.



Hobbys, Interessen, Vor- und Nachteile der Eurokrise und so nen Zeug halt


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Man kann über so ziemlich alles reden. Nur Gespräche über Religion und Ex-Partner würde ich nicht empfehlen.



Oder Politik. Darüber streite ich mich heute noch regelmäßig.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Man kann über so ziemlich alles reden. Nur Gespräche über Religion und Ex-Partner würde ich nicht empfehlen.



Da ich keine Ex-Partnerin habe, fällt das eh weg und obwohl ich von der Religion her evangelisch bin, würde ich da niemals drüber sprechen, wiel ich einfach die Religion verabscheue (entspricht nicht meiner Vorstellung), katholisch auch nicht, Judentum auch nicht, Islam auch nicht, Buddhismus und Hinduismus auch nicht, vielleicht sollt ich es mit Satanismus versuchen.^^ (Wobei es gibt ja glaube noch mehr^^)

Edit: 
Hobbys: Lesen *hust*, vll kann ich noch Musik hinzufügen, werd mich damit wohl in den Sommerferien vermehrt auseinandersetzen, wiel ich das Schulfach wohl nie wieder haben werde
Interessen: Alles was mit NAturwissenschaften zu tun hat^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Edit:
> Hobbys: Lesen *hust*
> Interessen: Alles was mit NAturwissenschaften zu tun hat^^



Lesen = Bücher/Zeitschriften und schon hat man ein Thema.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Hobbys: Lesen *hust*
> Interessen: Alles was mit NAturwissenschaften zu tun hat^^



Das Standard-Mädel bringst du damit wohl eher zum Einschlafen als zum Beischlaf - wenn du weisst was ich mein.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Erstmal einen "guten Abend" an die Nachteulen hier :-)



Erstmal ein Lob an alle Schreiberlinge : Es war sehr interessant euer "Gespräch" über den Abend zu verfolgen


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Oder Politik. Darüber streite ich mich heute noch regelmäßig.



Auja, ich verfall dem auch gern. Aber die meisten Leute haben einfach keine Ahnung von dem was sie erzählen und da macht das diskutieren wenig Sinn. Die meisten Mädels in unserem Alter, meiner Erfahrung nach eher "alle", haben daran sowieso kein Interesse, erstrecht nicht beim Date. 

Es gibt übrigens auch Dates die nciht viele Worte erfordern.. Kino, Konzerte - ich hatte bis eben auch noch nen drittes Beispiel aber irgendwie ist es weg.. xD


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das Standard-Mädel bringst du damit wohl eher zum Einschlafen als zum Beischlaf - wenn du weisst was ich mein.



Er ist auch kein Standard-Junge. 

Hm, moment. Gegensätze ziehen sich an... :S


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das Standard-Mädel bringst du damit wohl eher zum Einschlafen als zum Beischlaf - wenn du weisst was ich mein.



Ja ich weiß, ist aber nunmal leider so bei mir mit Hobbys und Interessen, vll kann ich mich dazu durchringen mal wieder öfters schwimmen zu gehen, dann kann ich das wieder mitaufnehmen.^^


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Auja, ich verfall dem auch gern. Aber die meisten Leute haben einfach keine Ahnung von dem was sie erzählen und da macht das diskutieren wenig Sinn. Die meisten Mädels in unserem Alter, meiner Erfahrung nach eher "alle", haben daran sowieso kein Interesse, erstrecht nicht beim Date.



Mich macht es immer total aggressiv, wenn sich jemand überhaupt nicht für das politische Geschehen interessiert, politische Bildung für unnötig hält und alles, was damit zu tun hat, als langweilig und "uncool" abtut. Da platzt mir jedes mal der Kragen. Kaum etwas macht mich so wütend.

Ich bin kein Fan von Menschen, die alles mit einem Schulterzucken hinnehmen, keine Nachrichten gucken und nicht mitbekommen, was um sie herum geschieht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, ist aber nunmal leider so bei mir mit Hobbys und Interessen, vll kann ich mich dazu durchringen mal wieder öfters schwimmen zu gehen, dann kann ich das wieder mitaufnehmen.^^



Ich glaube, du machst dir da einfach viel zu viele Gedanken. ^^ Wenn man zueinander passt, muss man nicht irgendwelche peinlichen Schweigeminuten mit Geblubber überbrücken. Es funktioniert einfach ohne dass man groß reden muss.



Deanne schrieb:


> Mich macht es immer total aggressiv, wenn sich jemand überhaupt nicht für das politische Geschehen interessiert, politische Bildung für unnötig hält und alles, was damit zu tun hat, als langweilig und "uncool" abtut. Da platzt mir jedes mal der Kragen. Kaum etwas macht mich so wütend.
> 
> Ich hasse Menschen, die alles mit einem Schulterzucken hinnehmen, keine Nachrichten gucken und nicht mitbekommen, was um sie herum geschieht.



Deine armen Schüler, die genau diese Einstellung haben. ^^ Aber du hast Recht. Nichts ist Schlimmer als eine Scheißegal-Haltung. Okey, NPD mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Mit meinen Hobbys ists auch nicht so leicht. Zocken (yay! ), Sport (FuBa, Hockey, Fitti Bude, Rad fahren).. so, damit beeindrucke ich wirklich wenig, sehr wenig Mädchen. 
Ich lese z. B. sehr wenig, aber ich stehe auf Palahniuk und die Märchenbücher von Walter Moers - das reicht durchaus aus um damit ein gutes Gespräch zu bestreiten.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, ist aber nunmal leider so bei mir mit Hobbys und Interessen, vll kann ich mich dazu durchringen mal wieder öfters schwimmen zu gehen, dann kann ich das wieder mitaufnehmen.^^



Man sollte sich nicht zu etwas zwingen


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du machst dir da einfach viel zu viele Gedanken. ^^ Wenn man zueinander passt, muss man nicht irgendwelche peinlichen Schweigeminuten mit Geblubber überbrücken. Es funktioniert einfach ohne dass man groß reden muss.



Dass ich mir so viele Gedanken mache liegt leider in meiner Natur, ich kann nicht anders, teilweise denke ich in drei verschiedene "Richtungen" zu einem Thema, ich durfte mir manchmal anhören (in der Schule etc.) das ich teilweise zu viel denke.^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Bin grade etwas verwirrt.... was ist denn momentan genau das Topic? =P


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man sollte sich nicht zu etwas zwingen



Es ist irgendwie so, ich hätte bei dme Wetter eigentlich Lust aufs Schwimmen, aber irgendwie auch nicht (liegt teilweise an der Hitze und dem Weg quer durch den Ort, wo dir immer schön die Sonne auf die Birne knallt).


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

Uns hier geht es da doch allen ähnlich, ob Männlein oder Weiblein. Zocken und Lesen gehören eben nicht zu den Hobbies, die als besonders sexy wahrgenommen werden. Aber jeder Mensch hat irgendein Interesse, über das man sprechen kann und das einen Einstieg in ein Gespräch ermöglicht. Und wenn es Kunst-Rülpsen ist.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Bin grade etwas verwirrt.... was ist denn momentan genau das Topic? =P



Alles.... nein in erster Linie geht es wohl noch um Beziehungen, bzw. im entferntesten Sinne.^^

So wie es aussieht wird das wohl nichts mehr mit dem Anime gucken.^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Alles.... nein in erster Linie geht es wohl noch um Beziehungen, bzw. im entferntesten Sinne.^^



Mhmm....dazu kann  ich nichts sagen....leider   Single sein ist scheiße....


----------



## Raffzahl (13. Juli 2011)

Welchen Anime wolltest du denn gucken, Sabito?


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mich macht es immer total aggressiv, wenn sich jemand überhaupt nicht für das politische Geschehen interessiert, politische Bildung für unnötig hält und alles, was damit zu tun hat, als langweilig und "uncool" abtut. Da platzt mir jedes mal der Kragen. Kaum etwas macht mich so wütend.



Das beeindruckt mich mehr als Olaf Ittenbach. 
Ich könnte jetzt ziemlich viel Text auskotzen was mir hierzu einfällt, aber ich belass es mal bei einem /sign. Letztendlich findens viele echt merkwürdig das ich jeden Tag Zeitung lese und ich die Tagesschau gucke, ich lass das mal so stehen.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Ich schau mir gerade Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch R2 an, davor hatt eich die erste Staffel, davor Elfen Lied und davor Souleater, brauche etwas um die Zeit tot zuschlagen Nachts.^^


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Uns hier geht es da doch allen ähnlich, ob Männlein oder Weiblein. Zocken und Lesen gehören eben nicht zu den Hobbies, die als besonders sexy wahrgenommen werden. Aber jeder Mensch hat irgendein Interesse, über das man sprechen kann und das einen Einstieg in ein Gespräch ermöglicht. Und wenn es Kunst-Rülpsen ist.



Stimmt... Zocken und Lesen sind leider eher verpöhnt oder man könnte es auch uninteressant für die breite Masse nennen. Wobei das insbesondere auf das Zocken zutrifft. ^^


----------



## Raffzahl (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch R2



Den Anime wollt ich mir schon immer mal angucken, kann mich dazu aber einfach nicht motivieren. Wie ist denn der so?


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Uns hier geht es da doch allen ähnlich, ob Männlein oder Weiblein. Zocken und Lesen gehören eben nicht zu den Hobbies, die als besonders sexy wahrgenommen werden. Aber jeder Mensch hat irgendein Interesse, über das man sprechen kann und das einen Einstieg in ein Gespräch ermöglicht. Und wenn es Kunst-Rülpsen ist.



Naja, wer verbringt denn nicht viel Zeit vor dem PC? Ich könnte mir gar nicht vorstellen, jeden Abend irgendwohin auszugehen. Und kann man das als Hobby bezeichnen? Ich weiß nicht... außerdem angelt man sich mit dem Hobby Lesen doch genau die potentiellen Partner, die zu einem passen könnten.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Den Anime wollt ich mir schon immer mal angucken, kann mich dazu aber einfach nicht motivieren. Wie ist denn der so?



Ansich ganz gut, muss man sich aber selber eine Meinung drüber bilden, war Anfangs auch skeptisch.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Um ein Mädel anzusprechen wäre ich persönlich viel zu schüchtern...

Wieso muss der Mann immer das Mädel ansprechen? Umgekehrt wäre es doch so viel leichter....


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> außerdem angelt man sich mit dem Hobby Lesen doch genau die potentiellen Partner, die zu einem passen könnten.



So hab ich das noch nicht gesehn. Oo


----------



## Raffzahl (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ansich ganz gut, muss man sich aber selber eine Meinung drüber bilden, war Anfangs auch skeptisch.



Dann werde ich mir den Morgen mal antun.^^


Ich geh mal off. Gute Nacht euch allen.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Um ein Mädel anzusprechen wäre ich persönlich viel zu schüchtern...
> 
> Wieso muss der Mann immer das Mädel ansprechen? Umgekehrt wäre es doch so viel leichter....



Ja, wäre mir auch lieber.^^

Nacht Raffzahl


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Um ein Mädel anzusprechen wäre ich persönlich viel zu schüchtern...
> 
> Wieso muss der Mann immer das Mädel ansprechen? Umgekehrt wäre es doch so viel leichter....



Ich hab mal wo gelesen, dass zwar der Mann zuerst die Frau aussucht, aber diese dann meist den ersten Schritt macht. Ob das stimmt? Weiß der Teufel, ich habe leider keine aussagekräftige Statistik über meine Liebschaften zur Hand, da steht nämlich nur eine drauf. ^^


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab mal wo gelesen, dass zwar der Mann zuerst die Frau aussucht, aber diese dann meist den ersten Schritt macht. Ob das stimmt? Weiß der Teufel, ich habe leider keine aussagekräftige Statistik über meine Liebschaften zur Hand, da steht nämlich nur eine drauf. ^^



Ansich wäre das wohl einfach zu schön um wahr zu sein.^^


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Mhn, ich finde die ersten Schritte nach dem man sich etwas kennen gelernt hat viel schwieriger und bin da sehr dankbar das sowas oft von den Mädels initiiert wird


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

Viele Frauen sind da altmodisch und wollen erobert werden. Und die Männer mögen den Gedanken, dass sie sich eine Frau geschnappt haben und nicht umgekehrt. Ich selbst habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine forsche Frau, die einen Mann anspricht, auch eher für Verwirrung und Verunsicherung sorgt.

"Bestimmt ein Luder!"
"Die scheint es ja nötig zu haben..."

Daher finde ich es persönlich auch besser, angesprochen zu werden.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Scheiß Schüchternheit ......
Und wenn man sich mal zu einem Gespräch mit einem Mädel durchgerungen hat, was wäre denn da ein guter Einstieg? "Na, du auch hier?" oder sowas in der Richtung hört sich ja gähnend langweilig an


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Ich geh jetzt doch mal ins Bett, wir reden jetzt seit drei Stunden über Beziehungen und haben 13 Seiten vollgeschrieben. 

Irgendwie müssen wir einen Knacks haben...

Nacht ihr.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Scheiß Schüchternheit ......
> Und wenn man sich mal zu einem Gespräch mit einem Mädel durchgerungen hat, was wäre denn da ein guter Einstieg? "Na, du auch hier?" oder sowas in der Richtung hört sich ja gähnend langweilig an



Genau, wie fängt man so was an, wenn man das in den Gedanken immer durchspielt hört sich alles bescheuert an, wenn man dann etwas hat, was man passabel findet und dann kurz davor steht merkt man, dass es doch nicht so gut ist. -.-

Nacht Ceiwyn


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

:> gute Nacht!
Btw man merkt das Konov die Folge von Lanz schaut.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Wo ich gerade die dritte Flasche Wasser heute geleert habe, fällt mir ein, dass noch Pizza vom Abendbrot übrig ist, die ess ich jetzt und hol mir was zum Trinken hoch.^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Viele Frauen sind da altmodisch und wollen erobert werden. Und die Männer mögen den Gedanken, dass sie sich eine Frau geschnappt haben und nicht umgekehrt. Ich selbst habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine forsche Frau, die einen Mann anspricht, auch eher für Verwirrung und Verunsicherung sorgt.
> 
> "Bestimmt ein Luder!"
> "Die scheint es ja nötig zu haben..."
> ...



Das Mädchen muss mir ja nicht entgegenkommen, an den Hintern grabschen und "Hi Süßer" zu hauchen. (jaja, wäre jetzt ein Ausnahmefall  )

Aber ein Mädchen, das mir etwas unsicher entgegenkommt und ein Gespräch beginnt, wäre aus meiner Sicht in erster Linie niedlich .


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> :> gute Nacht!
> Btw man merkt das Konov die Folge von Lanz schaut.



100 Punkte ^^
Aber gehe auch gleich ins Bett und schaue den Rest morgen.
Gute Nacht schonmal allen


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Aber ein Mädchen, das mir etwas unsicher entgegenkommt und ein Gespräch beginnt, wäre aus meiner Sicht in erster Linie niedlich .



Ja oder zumindest auf mich zukommt, das würde den einstieg wohl vereinfachen.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> :> gute Nacht!
> Btw man merkt das Konov die Folge von Lanz schaut.


Hab mir auch die ersten paar Minuten wegen dem Serdar Sommuncu angetan, aber die alten Schachteln die da noch so rumsitzen sind mir zu anstrengend.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Das Mädchen muss mir ja nicht entgegenkommen, an den Hintern grabschen und "Hi Süßer" zu hauchen. (jaja, wäre jetzt ein Ausnahmefall  )



Das ist auch andersrum imo ein absolutes Nogo.

Nachti Konov!


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2011)

Ich hab schon wieder super Appetit auf Süßigkeiten. Aber nach einem Berg Pommes gibts für mich heute nichts mehr.

Wie auch immer, ich gehe jetzt ins Bett, will morgen früh aufstehen. Nacht zusammen.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das ist auch andersrum imo ein absolutes Nogo.
> 
> Nachti Konov!



Jau, das ist mir schon klar 

Auch Gute Nacht an denn Hern Konov.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Nacht an alle die jetzt pennen gehen, ich und das Brain können ja weiter machen^^


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Nachti ihrs. :>


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nacht an alle die jetzt pennen gehen, ich und das Brain können ja weiter machen^^


Tztztz, wie sie hier alle schlapp machen :-D


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Ja, ich werd heut Nacht nicht schlafen können und bekomm dann Anschiss von Mum, weil ich noch aufbin, wenn sie aufsteht^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Achwas, sind doch Ferien (jedenfalls bei mir  )


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Bei mir auch, aber meine Mum hat es halt nicht gerne, wenn ich nicht schlafe.

Edit: Naja ich könnt das eigentlich mal wieder machen, das letzte Mal ist 4Wochen her oder so.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Ich habe komischerweise immer nachts gegen 0.00 - 1.00 meine aktive Phase und würde am liebsten Joggen gehen oder so, da das aber eher nicht geht reichen auch ein paar Liegestütz aus ( Jap, ich habe anscheinend einen total kranken Tagesrhytmus :I )


Und Sabito, bei dir siehts ähnlich in Sachen Schüchternheit aus? =/ 
Bei mir ist's zu einem die Schüchternheit und zum anderen erstmal ein paar Mädels kennenzulernen. Beim Sport (Joggen&Fitnesstudio) wird's schwierig andere Leute kennenzulernen... =/


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Ich bin schüchtern wie sonst was, auch wenn ich es zum kleinen Teil abgelegt habe, mir bleibt eigentlich nur die Schule oder die Stadt (wenn ich da mal bin) zum Mädchen kennen lernen.
Mein Tag/NAchtrhytmus ist auch total im Eimer.^^

Apropo Stadt, da werd ich absofort öfters sein, musste von der allgemeinbildenden Schule runter und bin nu auf einer Wirtschaftsschule und muss fast einmal quer durch die Stadt.^^

Ich habe noch ein Interesse gefunden: klassische Musik.^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich bin schüchtern wie sonst was, auch wenn ich es zum kleinen Teil abgelegt habe, mir bleibt eigentlich nur die Schule oder die Stadt (wenn ich da mal bin) zum Mädchen kennen lernen.
> Mein Tag/NAchtrhytmus ist auch total im Eimer.^^
> 
> Apropo Stadt, da werd ich absofort öfters sein, *musste* von der allgemeinbildenden Schule runter und bin nu auf einer Wirtschaftsschule und muss fast einmal quer durch die Stadt.^^



Du "musstest" von der Schule runter?   
O_o Hast' was angestellt?


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Ja, 10. Klasse freiwillig nicht geschafft (hab zwei Lehrer angebettelt, dass sie mir eine 5 geben, damit ich sitzen bleibe), 10. Klasse nicht geschafft (weil ich eine Mappe in Geschichte nicht abgegeben habe, bin von 4 auf 5+ geruscht Oo) und nu darf ich nicht weiter auf eine allgemeinbildende Schule gehen und muss auf eine Wirtschaftsschule, wiel ich noch ein Jahr zur Schule gehen muss.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xfM3j4Y0OA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Davon komm ich nicht mehr los, ja eine 30min Dauerschleifenversion in einer Wiedergabeliste, die auf Dauerschleife läuft.^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Bei mir wäre eine Möglichkeit ein Mädel kennenzulernen wenn ich in meine "Stammdisco" feiern gehe 
Dann trau ich mich vllt. auch noch ein Mädel anzusprechen (jaaa, der Alkohol macht etwas selbstbewusster in dem Moment) 

Wobei mich dass Tanzen in der Disse auch ein bisschen ankotzt 
Das musst du dir echt mal in meiner Discothek anschauen, wenn da jmd mit nem Mädel tanzen will, sieht das meistens so aus, als würde der Typ dem Mädchen einfach nur am Arsch hängen (wobei es meistens auch so ist ^^ )


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Disko ist nicht so meins und trinken tu ich auch nicht mehr so heftig, war einmal wirklich Sturzbetrunken und das hat mir gereicht und dann noch zwei Kumpels von mir auf einer Grillfeier, habe da zwar ein Glas(!) Wodka auf ex gekippt, aber auch nur um nicht den Mädels gegenüber nicht total verklempt zu sein, war relativ schnell wieder nüchtern.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja, 10. Klasse freiwillig nicht geschafft (hab zwei Lehrer angebettelt, dass sie mir eine 5 geben, damit ich sitzen bleibe), 10. Klasse nicht geschafft (weil ich eine Mappe in Geschichte nicht abgegeben habe, bin von 4 auf 5+ geruscht Oo) und nu darf ich nicht weiter auf eine allgemeinbildende Schule gehen und muss auf eine Wirtschaftsschule, wiel ich noch ein Jahr zur Schule gehen muss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achso okay,dass kann man ja sogar noch direkt "vernüftig" nennen 

An meiner Schule kenne ich nur Leute, die sitzenbleiben, weil sie öfters Mal die Schule schwänzen und/oder sich gerne mal in der Pause auch die Birne zu schütten (O.o nur krank)

EDIT: Hab grade "Welcome to St.Tropez" gehört, dann pausiert und auf deine Musik geklickt und nen Schock bekommen   Gewöhnungsbürftig...


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Tja, gehört leider zu der Musik, die ich Stundenlang hören könnte.
Dazu gehören noch klassische Musik und http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgCrwvHPw-M


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Disko ist nicht so meins und trinken tu ich auch nicht mehr so heftig, war einmal wirklich Sturzbetrunken und das hat mir gereicht und dann noch zwei Kumpels von mir auf einer Grillfeier, habe da zwar ein Glas(!) Wodka auf ex gekippt, aber auch nur um nicht den Mädels gegenüber nicht total verklempt zu sein, war relativ schnell wieder nüchtern.



Das war jetzt auch nicht so gemeint, dass ich mich vollschütte um dann ein Mädel anzusprechen, aber so 2-3 Bierchen vor dem Feiern hellen die Stimmung noch etwas weiter auf 

Jau, ich hatte auch schon mal meinen "Hangover 3" wie ich ihn nenne....Man darfs halt nich übertreiben und jetzt weiß ich ganz sicher wo meine Grenzen sind...


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Tja, gehört leider zu der Musik, die ich Stundenlang hören könnte.
> Dazu gehören noch klassische Musik und http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgCrwvHPw-M



Deine Musik scheint ja wenigstens noch einigermaßen Human . 
Als ich meinem Bruder mal ein wenig Melodic Death Metal vorgespielt habe, meinter er nur "Oh mein Gott, da wird Donald Duck auf der Bühne erdrosselt"


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Und ich erst, hatte mich "ausversehn" auf der Konfirmationsfeier meines Bros betrunken, war nicht schön (ich wünschte mir ich wäre die Nacht nicht ans Leptop gegangen um zu chatten und dann dieser beschissene Blackout).
Mal sehen, vielleicht habe ich ja in der neuen Klasse Glück.^^

Ja, normalerweise höre ich von den Genres her Power Matel, Gothic Matel, Symphonic Matel, Folk, Klassische Musik. Letzteres könnt ich Stundenlang hören.

Gerade auf dein Profil geguckt und lese: B-R-A-I-N hat kein Status (Brainafk?)


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Bei uns an der Schule war noch kurz vor den Ferien ein "Suchtpräventionstag". Da kam eine Dame zu uns in die Klasse und hat einen Projekttag zum Thema "Sucht & Alkohol" gehalten, und da hat sie auch erzählt, dass sie in ihrer Jugendzeit auf einer Party war, und jmd war so betrunken, dass er doch tatsächlich >DER REST BLEIBT EURER PHANTASIE ÜBERLASSEN>


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Gerade auf dein Profil geguckt und lese: B-R-A-I-N hat kein Status (Brainafk?)



Jap, 24 Stunden am Tag


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte den Tag so schön geschlafen (Oberkörper auf dem Bett, Füße auf der Lehne von meinem Sessel und Beine hangen in der Luft) und meine Mutter war der Meinung, sie müsste mich wecken und mir helfen meine Schlafanzughose anuziehen. Das Resultat war, dass mir tierisch schlecht wurde, bis zum Badezimmer zur Badewanne gekommen bin und dann mich selbst zum Teil angekotzt habe, vorallem hat mein Zimmer am nächsten Tag gestunken und ich durfte duschen und mein Bett neu beziehen.

Naja mal sehen ob ich dieses Schuljahr Glück mit Mädchen habe, wenn nicht, muss ich wohl oder übel über alle Schatten springen und es einfach so Versuchen.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Hab meinen Post überarbeitet, will hier ja keinen Ärger bekommen


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Naja mal sehen ob ich dieses Schuljahr Glück mit Mädchen habe, wenn nicht, muss ich wohl oder übel über alle Schatten springen und es einfach so Versuchen.



Jaaa...ich bin 16 Jahre alt, hatte noch keine Freundin und bekomme so langsam Panik


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Keine Angst, werde am Anfang des nächsten Schuljahr 18 und habe bisher kaum ein Wort mit Mädchen gewechselt.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Keine Angst, werde am Anfang des nächsten Schuljahr 18 und habe bisher kaum ein Wort mit Mädchen gewechselt.


Das wird schon noch 

(hoffentlich bei mir auch ^.^ )


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Wir hoffen beide mal, etwas anderes bleibt nicht übrig.^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle, kannst dich auch am Gespräch beteiligen,wenn du magst, wir beißen nicht


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...g/video/1384362/Markus-Lanz-vom-12.-Juli-2011
Ich bin hiermit beschäftigt


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...g/video/1384362/Markus-Lanz-vom-12.-Juli-2011
> Ich bin hiermit beschäftigt


Würde die Runde nur aus dem Serdar Sommuncu bestehen hätte ich mir das auch weiter angeschaut


----------



## Gazeran (13. Juli 2011)

grml seit 3 std versuch ich zu pennen -.-


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Dann wünsche ich dir noch frohes Gelingen 

Ich geh jetzt erstmal schlafen, sonst penn ich auf meiner Tastatur ein.




GUTE NACHT, Liebe Buffed-Mitglieder!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

hmmm... anscheinend ist noch keiner online in unserem Dr.Sommer-Beziehungs-Thread


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo, mein Name ist Sh1k4ri, und ich mag Kittys o.o

Ne ernsthaft, juten nabend ^^


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Morggän


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2011)

huhu uund worweg ich bin 16 und war auch noch nie besoffen hab es auch net vor


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> huhu uund worweg ich bin 16 und war auch noch nie besoffen hab es auch net vor



Das ist die richtige Einstellung.^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> huhu uund worweg ich bin 16 und war auch noch nie besoffen hab es auch net vor


Ist auch definitiv nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Und unser Hirn erhält 100 Punkte.^^

Aber ja er hat recht.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Mir ist sooo langweilig...... Ferien sind gähnend langweilig, wenn alle anderen im Urlaub sind....
Ich frag mich, ob ich zum Äußersten greifen und es wagen soll WoW zu spielen.... (aber auch das ist iwie ausgelutscht für mich  )


----------



## painter21 (13. Juli 2011)

Nabend,

Tja, wenn das hier so eine Art Beichtmöglichkeit ist für Beziehungen
und Peinlichkeiten, gibts bei mir nicht viel zu sagen...
Noch nie betrunken, Werde im August 18 und noch nie eine Freundin.
Aber immerhin bin ich auf der Reise nach Irland.

So, das Erstmal zu mir, gehts hier im Thread um was Bestimmtes oder ist das ein eine 
Art öffentlicher Chat für ein paar Stammgäste?
Grüße aus Dresden.

Paule


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2011)

painter21 schrieb:


> So, das Erstmal zu mir, gehts hier im Thread um was bestimmtes oder ist das ein eine
> Art öffentlicher Chat für ein paar Stammgäste?



Chat? Naja, so in etwa. Allerdings nur abends/sehr früh. Ein festes Thema gibt es nicht.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

painter21 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Tja, wenn das hier so eine Art Beichtmöglichkeit ist für Beziehungen
> und Peinlichkeiten, gibts bei mir nicht viel zu sagen...
> ...



Hier geht es um das, über das diskutiert wird, wnen also nichts zum diskutieren da ist, dann geht es hier um nichts.^^
Dieser Thread ist für alle, die von.... öhm... 21uhr bis 6uhr da sind und sich hier melden wollen.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

Freundin kommt früher oder später, ist eh meist alles nur Gestresse.  Alkohol muss man net trinken aber ab und an sicherlich ganz nett. Alles in Maßen halt. 

Übrigens gibt es in Irland die besten Biere, aber gut für einen nicht-Trinker bringt das wenig.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

painter21 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Tja, wenn das hier so eine Art Beichtmöglichkeit ist für Beziehungen
> und Peinlichkeiten, gibts bei mir nicht viel zu sagen...
> ...



Haha, wie sich alle hier vorstellen, als wären wir hier bei einer Versammlung der Anonymen Alkoholiker =D.

So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist das hier einfach nur ein Labertaschen-Thread, wo iwie über nahezu alles gesprochen wird


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2011)

öffentlicher Chat


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Seh mir gerade die zwei letzten Folgen von Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch R2 an, was ich mir danach ansehe? Kp.^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Eine Stunde Bewerbung geschrieben für eine Lagertätigkeit. Was die heutzutage alles wollen. *seufz*


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2011)

meist schlägt einer ein thema vor und der rest entwickelt sich dann, so in Richtung von " Ey wisst ihr was miir heute passiert ist?


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Uih, kaum hab ich mich einmal wieder eingeloggt, wird auch wieder mein Char im Arsenal angezeigt 

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/guldan/Schokorabe/simple                Schokorabe....man bin ich kreativ, wenns um meine Charakter-Namen geht


----------



## painter21 (13. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es in Irland die besten Biere, aber gut für einen nicht-Trinker bringt das wenig.



So ein Mist aber auch, mir schmeckt kein Bier .

Paule


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> meist schlägt einer ein thema vor und der rest entwickelt sich dann, so in Richtung von " Ey wisst ihr was miir heute passiert ist?



Ey, was ist dir heute passiert? Dann haben wir ein Gesprächsthema


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

Ich schaue F-Fußball... die Schwedinnen sind nicht so schlecht. (Aussehen als auch "Technik")


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2011)

Guiness und Kilkenny ist eklig! und alles was in die Richtung geht auch ...


----------



## Dropz (13. Juli 2011)

huhu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Guiness und Kilkenny ist eklig! und alles was in die Richtung geht auch ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> http://eu.battle.net...hokorabe/simple Schokorabe....man bin ich kreativ, wenns um meine Charakter-Namen geht



Uh... mein Schami heißt Dragonfille. Und nu wieder weg von WoW, ich zocke seit 4 Monaten nicht mehr.


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2011)

@ Shikari ... hast mich schon verstanden


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Uh... mein Schami heißt Dragonfille. Und nu wieder weg von WoW, ich zocke seit 4 Monaten nicht mehr.



Ich eigentlich auch seit einem halben Jahr, hab aber eine Email von Blizzard wegen 7-Gratis Tagen bekommen und mir ist momentan eh so langweilig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

Gut. Jeder Mensch hat nen anderen Geschmack. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Killkenny, Guinness, Murphys, Strongbow... whoaar *__*

Ich hab durst


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Ich glaub ich verkrümel mich mal ein wenig ins WoW-Land. Vllt. schau  ich nachher nochmal hier vorbei 

Ciao, Genossen 

EDIT: Beck's ist eh das beste Bier.


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2011)

ich mag "bier an sich" sowieso nicht gerne, darum ist halt das bitter noch schlimmer ..
ich trinker meistens irgend mischzeug meisten v+energie oder v+grapefruit


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich verkrümel mich mal ein wenig ins WoW-Land. Vllt. schau  ich nachher nochmal hier vorbei
> 
> Ciao, Genossen
> 
> EDIT: Beck's ist eh das beste Bier.



Du kommst wieder, glaub mir...  Ich habs net mehr als ne halbe Stunde ausgehalten.


----------



## tonygt (13. Juli 2011)

Abend


----------



## Dropz (13. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Abend



hiho


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

hallihallo ^^


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2011)

nabönd, wenn ich dann auf einmal weg bin bin ich endlich bei lol drinne


----------



## tonygt (13. Juli 2011)

Ahh wie ich mich schon auf meine Pizza freue 
Nachdem ich grade erst mal meine Komplette Ausrüstung, mich und mein Fahrrad waschen durfte


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2011)

ich hab mich gleich mit meiner ausrüstung unter die gartendusche gestellt  aber nicht fahrrad man kann es sich ja unten mal angucken


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Raffzahl (13. Juli 2011)

Nabend.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Letzte Folge von Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch R2, was seh ich bloss danach. Oo


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2011)

nabend schonmal wer erfahrung mit american football gemacht?


----------



## Petersburg (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Letzte Folge von Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch R2, was seh ich bloss danach. Oo



Jetzt habe ich völlig vergessen dir das zu spoilern, verflucht.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich völlig vergessen dir das zu spoilern, verflucht.



xD


----------



## Dropz (13. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nabend schonmal wer erfahrung mit american football gemacht?



nope


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nabend schonmal wer erfahrung mit american football gemacht?



Ich schau ab und an zu, die trainieren immer nach uns (ich spiel Fussball...). Joa, wat soll ich dazu sagen. kenne die Regeln net 100%ig,  das Super Bowl FInale dieses Jahr war recht spannend.  ^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du kommst wieder, glaub mir...  Ich habs net mehr als ne halbe Stunde ausgehalten.


-.- .... und da bin ich wieder...hast recht gehabt


----------



## Petersburg (13. Juli 2011)

Das ist Wahnsinn!


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2011)

naja wie man in meiner sig sieht spiel ich halt selber football  falls was damit anfangen kann ich spiele Quarter Back


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2011)

doppelpost shame on me


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

So, erstmal alle kostenlosen Games von Steam runterladen und testen. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Das ist Wahnsinn!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@H2OTest

Quarterback gehört glaub ich auch mit zur Offensive, sowat wie ein Gestalter. Google sonst mal, falls du überhaupt keine Ahnung hast. Ich will dich jetzt nicht hier mit meinem Halbwissen bombardieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2011)

Grins ich hab Ahnung :=) ich spiel die position ja  Quarter Back ist der Spielmacher der Offense


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

Gut ok, hab ichs falsch verstanden.  Ist dann wahrscheinlich immer der, der den entscheidenden Pass spielt


----------



## tonygt (13. Juli 2011)

OM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM Pizza NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM...


----------



## Dropz (13. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> OM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM Pizza NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM...



pscht


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Wahhhhhh, brauche neuen Anime. *panik bekomm*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

Also ich fühle mich auch leicht gestört ...


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> OM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM Pizza NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM...



Pizza ist nichts für Ponys. Also HER MIT DER PIZZA!


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Pizza ist nichts für Ponys. Also HER MIT DER PIZZA!



Genau, nieder mit den Ponys.^^


----------



## Dropz (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wahhhhhh, brauche neuen Anime. *panik bekomm*



geht mir auch so :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Pizza ist nichts für Ponys. Also HER MIT DER PIZZA!



Aber für Katzen ? 

Ich esse jetzt weiter Oreos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit Bild natürlich, soll ja jeder sehen wie verf*ckt geil die aussehen *___*


----------



## tonygt (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Genau, nieder mit den Ponys.^^



Ich bin ein Pizza Pony mit Flügeln


----------



## tonygt (13. Juli 2011)

Mom ich Fotografier meine Pizza...oh schon alles weg


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Pizza Pony mit Flügeln



Meinst wohl eine Pony Pizza mit Geflügel.... das wird bestimmt auch schmecken.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> geht mir auch so :<



Hab bis jetzt Souleater, Elfenlied, Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch und Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch R2 gesehn und mir fällt nichts mehr ein.^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Ahhh.... dieses Pizza-pony und der Keks-sänger machen mich echt hungrig...


----------



## Raffzahl (13. Juli 2011)

Gebt doch einfach was von eurem Essen ab. Dann sind alle glücklich.


----------



## tonygt (13. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mir die Pizza heute aber auch echt verdient. Hab erst schön fleissig für meine Klausur gelernt und hab dann noch ne 40km Mtb Tour durch den Regen gemacht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

Die Kekse passen aber net innen USB-Port .__.


----------



## Dropz (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt Souleater, Elfenlied, Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch und Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch R2 gesehn und mir fällt nichts mehr ein.^^



Death Note ?^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Pizza heute aber auch echt verdient. Hab erst schön fleissig für meine Klausur gelernt und hab dann noch ne 40km Mtb Tour durch den Regen gemacht



Ich dachte Ponys belohnt man normalerweise mit Zuckerwürfeln...


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Death Note ?^^



Gute Idee, werd ich mir dann auch gleich in einem Stück ansehen.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

So leutz, ich schau ein wenig Gronkh-LPs an. Bis denne


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

Dilletantische Haarentfernung bei Männern auf RTL  hardcore

Ich bleib bärig behaart. ^^


----------



## Dropz (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Gute Idee, werd ich mir dann auch gleich in einem Stück ansehen.^^



kannste mir ein gutes empfehlen ? hab deathnote auch schon zuende geguckt :<


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Bevor ich mir aber einen weiteren ANime ansehe hör ich ein bisschen Musik an.^^


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> kannste mir ein gutes empfehlen ? hab deathnote auch schon zuende geguckt :<



Wenn du die, die ich geshen habe, auch schon gesehn hast nicht.... apropo kann noch Black Butler hinzufügen.... ich empfehle eigentlich nie Dinge.^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dilletantische Haarentfernung bei Männern auf RTL  hardcore
> 
> Ich bleib bärig behaart. ^^



Ja, habs auch gesehen. Schön wie der Kerl danach noch einen Ausschlag bekommen hat.




Ciao Sh1k4ri


----------



## tonygt (13. Juli 2011)

Hmm helft mir mal weiter ich brauch nen Google für meinen Helm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mich irgendwie net zwischen
Google 1 in schwarz
und
Google 2 in Schwarz Blau oder Schwarz Rot entscheiden


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen ob sich Team Fortress 2 Lohnt? Bei mir zeigt Steam nur an: "Geschätzte Wartezeit 11h" von daher würd ich mir gerne vorher überlegen ob sich das lohnt


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2011)

Was für eine Frage. Natürlich lohnt sich TF2. Die Qualität der Spieler ist zwar in letzter Zeit gesunken aber das ist dem Fakt zu schulden, dass TF2 seit kurzer Zeit kostenlos ist.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hmm helft mir mal weiter ich brauch nen Google für meinen Helm
> [BILD]
> Kann mich irgendwie net zwischen
> Google 1 in schwarz
> ...



Gibts keinen mit einem Pony drauf?


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen ob sich Team Fortress 2 Lohnt? Bei mir zeigt Steam nur an: "Geschätzte Wartezeit 11h" von daher würd ich mir gerne vorher überlegen ob sich das lohnt



Ist ne witzige Ballerei für zwischendurch. Allerdings IMO auch etwas kompliziert weil man Gegenstände zufällig einsammelt und dann alles mögliche verbinden kann und die meisten Klassen haben mir nicht gefallen.
Wenn man sich da reinfuchsen mag... ^^

Ich hab grad Alien Swarm runtergeladen und werde das mal ausprobieren.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was für eine Frage. Natürlich lohnt sich TF2. Die Qualität der Spieler ist zwar in letzter Zeit gesunken aber das ist dem Fakt zu schulden, dass TF2 seit kurzer Zeit kostenlos ist.



Okay, dann werde ich denn 11-12h Download starten *seufz*....12h...


----------



## tonygt (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Gibts keinen mit einem Pony drauf?



ULULULUL NEED ! 
Next Helm wird mit Pony inclusive Stickern auf Bike, das wär ein schöner Blickfand


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> ULULULUL NEED !
> Next Helm wird mit Pony inclusive Stickern auf Bike, das wär ein schöner Blickfand





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT: Dein nächstes Bike?


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hab grad Alien Swarm runtergeladen und werde das mal ausprobieren.



Ist funny, solange man es mit Leuten spielt, die man kennt, Rnd-Gruppen sind doch meist recht merkwürdig drauf hab ich das Gefühl.^^


----------



## tonygt (13. Juli 2011)

Das Ding ist nach einer Ausfahrt im kaputt 
Wär viel lustiger wenn man mit nem richtig guten Bike unterwegs ist in FIM Design


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Okay, dass mit dem 12h Download war doch iwie quatsch 

bin mit 1,8 MB/s schon bei 5%


----------



## painter21 (13. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> ULULULUL NEED !
> Next Helm wird mit Pony inclusive Stickern auf Bike, das wär ein schöner Blickfand




Hey, wenn schon denn schon, das Teil muss in Rosa sein. Am Besten mit Regenbogenstickern.

Paule


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das Ding ist nach einer Ausfahrt im kaputt
> Wär viel lustiger wenn man mit nem richtig guten Bike unterwegs ist in FIM Design


FIM? Kenn ich nicht^^
Googlesuche ergab: FIM=Frauen im Management e.V.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Okay, dass mit dem 12h Download war doch iwie quatsch
> 
> bin mit 1,8 MB/s schon bei 5%



Ich downloade um die 800-900 Kb/s.


----------



## tonygt (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> FIM? Kenn ich nicht^^
> Googlesuche ergab: FIM=Frauen im Management



Bezeichnung für My little Pony Friendship is Magic einfach das Ende abgekürzt ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Ich bin froh, dass wir zwei Pferde haben und ich reiten kann und mich nicht mit so was abgeben muss. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




..


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> FIM? Kenn ich nicht^^
> Googlesuche ergab: FIM=Frauen im Management e.V.



Dein ernst? FiM=Friendship is Magic, so weit ich weiß.

Steinigt mich, dass ich das weiß!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Bezeichnung für My little Pony Friendship is Magic einfach das Ende abgekürzt ^^



O_o Fatale Lücken in meiner Allgemeinbildung!


----------



## tonygt (13. Juli 2011)

Kann ich mich anschliessen ich kann zwar Reiten mache es aber schon länger nicht mehr und wir ham auch zwei Pferde
Btw das ist ein Bild der Alten Serie
Hier die Serien die wir meinen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Dein ernst? FiM=Friendship is Magic, so weit ich weiß.
> 
> Steinigt mich, dass ich das weiß!


Habe einfach nach FIM gegoogelt und das war eines der erstbesten Sachen, die Google ausgespuckt haben  .


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Und wie kommt man jetzt dazu, sich solche Ponybilder anzuschauen? Traumatische Erlebnisse?


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Habe einfach nach FIM gegoogelt und das war eines der erstbesten Sachen, die Google ausgespuckt haben  .



Du hättest aber uach nehmen können:
Fremdspracheninstitut der Landeshauptstadt München
Frauenrecht ist Menschenrecht e.V.
_Finance and Information Management
_http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fédération_Internationale_de_MotocyclismeFédération Internationale de Motocyclism
.
.
.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Jeah, meine Schwester hat angerufen, sie und ihr Freund sind "angeheitert" und bat mich sie abzuholen. *seufz* Meine Vorurteile gegenüber Alkohol werden immer schlimmer!


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jeah, meine Schwester hat angerufen, sie und ihr Freund sind "angeheitert" und bat mich sie abzuholen. *seufz* Meine Vorurteile gegenüber Alkohol werden immer schlimmer!



Ich wette, die sind schon fast sturzbetrunken.


----------



## Dropz (13. Juli 2011)

alkohol ist auch sinnlos


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Na immerhin fahren sie nicht noch. Gibt genug Deppen, die das machen würden. ^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> alkohol ist auch sinnlos


Darüber könnten wir jetzt stundenlang diskutieren...


----------



## Dropz (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Darüber könnten wir jetzt stundenlang diskutieren...



ich weiß^^


----------



## tonygt (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Und wie kommt man jetzt dazu, sich solche Ponybilder anzuschauen? Traumatische Erlebnisse?



Gibt eine dazu gehörige Sendung, die man sich auf Youtube angucken kann, die zwar eigentlich dazu dient Kinderspielzeug zu verkaufen aber Aufgrund dessen wie sie gemacht ist, viele Witze und Insider hat die man erst Versteht wenn man das 16 Lebensjahr überschritten hat. Ausserdem gibt eines dazu gehörige Community die auf Memebase mit die Serien lustig Kommbiniert wodurch das ganze nochmal lustiger wird.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Darüber könnten wir jetzt stundenlang diskutieren...



Darauf wird es jetzt wohl auch hinauslaufen.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Darüber könnten wir jetzt stundenlang diskutieren...



Alkohol ist sinnlos. Schluss, Ende, Aus.


----------



## Dropz (13. Juli 2011)

ich habe das gefühl ihr seid von einer Stundenlangen diskussion gebrandmarkt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Alkohol ist sinnlos. Schluss, Ende, Aus.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alkohol ist sinnlos. Aber dann sind Süßigkeiten auch sinnlos. 

Es ist doch so: Wenn du ne Tafel Schokolade isst, fühlst du dich glücklich. Wenn du ein schönes kühles Bier an nem warmen Abend trinkst, macht es dich auch glücklich. Also, was ist so schlimm dran ?


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Ich äußer mich erstmal lieber gar nicht  zum Thema Alkohol 



EDIT: TF2 Schon bei 38% Wuhu


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aber dann sind Süßigkeiten auch sinnlos.



Genau, esse auch keine.^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Jeder kann trinken, so viel er mag, solange er andere damit nicht schädigt oder sie in die Gefahr einer Schädigung bringt. Leider sind nur wenige dazu fähig. Das ist mein einziges Problem mit Alkohol.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Genau, esse auch keine.^^



Gut ok dann macht es auch keinen Sinn zu diskutieren.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [BILD]
> Es ist doch so: Wenn du ne Tafel Schokolade isst, fühlst du dich glücklich. Wenn du ein schönes kühles Bier an nem warmen Abend trinkst, macht es dich auch glücklich. Also, was ist so schlimm dran ?



Du bist ein Weiser Zen-Master


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Kurt Krömer Leute, Kurt Krömer.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

> Es ist doch so: Wenn du ne Tafel Schokolade isst, fühlst du dich glücklich. Wenn du ein schönes kühles Bier an nem warmen Abend trinkst, macht es dich auch glücklich. Also, was ist so schlimm dran ?



Öhm... nope, werde durch Schokolade nicht glücklich, genau so wenig wie durch ein kühles Bier an einem warmen Abend.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Du bist ein Weiser Zen-Master



Just Erfahrung, mien Jung 

@Sabito

Wenn du keine Süßigkeiten und kein Alkohol magst kann es dich ja auch net glücklich machen.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

baah... hat jemand Tipps um Mücken zu verscheuchen?
Mich hat eine in die Handfläche gepickst......


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Süßigkeiten und kein Alkohol magst kann es dich ja auch net glücklich machen.



Naja, Alkohol trinke ich schon, aber nur wenn ich feiern gehe (kommt eher selten vor) und auch dann nur in Maßen und es kommt auch vor, dass ich ab und zu Schokolade esse, aber nicht so gerne.


Mich mögen Mücken nicht.


----------



## Dropz (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> baah... hat jemand Tipps um Mücken zu verscheuchen?
> Mich hat eine in die Handfläche gepickst......



mich lassen die mpcken i wie immer in Ruhe


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> mich lassen die mpcken i wie immer in Ruhe


menno^^
naja, ich mach mir ne schüssel cornflakes mit milch....vllt hilft das ja...   

EDIT: Jaaa, die Cornflakes machen mich auch kurzzeitig glücklich, weil ich was zu futtern habe. Also sind Cornflakes auch so schlimm wie Schokolade und Alkohol!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

Ich hau mich hin. 

buenas tardes! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> baah... hat jemand Tipps um Mücken zu verscheuchen?
> Mich hat eine in die Handfläche gepickst......



Flammenwerfer, TNT, Rauchbomben, Maschienengewehr, usw.!

*du hast nicht nach hilfreichen Tipps gefragt.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Wo wir grade bei dem Thema Alkohol sind:

Meine Milch hat auch Prozente......

und zwar satte 3,5% (an Fett)


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich hau mich hin.



Hau nicht zu fest zu, wachst evtl. sonst nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> baah... hat jemand Tipps um Mücken zu verscheuchen?
> Mich hat eine in die Handfläche gepickst......



Spinnen. Ganz viele Spinnen.

Btw. alles ausser Brot und Wasser ist sinnlos.


----------



## Dropz (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Wo wir grade bei dem Thema Alkohol sind:
> 
> Meine Milch hat auch Prozente......
> 
> und zwar satte 3,5% (an Fett)



auf meiner Kokosmilch steht das garnicht drauf  Egal solange sie gut schmeckt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hau nicht zu fest zu, wachst evtl. sonst nicht mehr auf. [/font]


Keine Angst, ich war ja net Komasaufen


----------



## Dropz (13. Juli 2011)

Naja ich gehe dann auch mal ins Bett ... bis morgen


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

Gute Nacht, ihr beiden


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

ahahaha, ich liebe die neue Penny-Werbung^^
"Wollen wir zu mir oder zu dir?"
"Erstmal zu Penny"


----------



## tonygt (13. Juli 2011)

Ich geh auch pennen N8


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Solche Schlafmützen.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

me2
Gute Nacht @ alle!


----------



## tonygt (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Solche Schlafmützen.



Pff


----------



## Raffzahl (13. Juli 2011)

Warum gehen die denn schon jetzt aus dem Nachtschwärmer-Thread?


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Frag mich nicht.^^


----------



## Raffzahl (13. Juli 2011)

Hmm... Wen sonst? Ich kann ja nicht die fragen, die gegangen sind.^^


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Stimmt, was mach ich jetzt bloss, wenn alle weg sind. Oo


----------



## Raffzahl (13. Juli 2011)

Mir mir schreiben.


----------



## teppichleiste (13. Juli 2011)

ich hab feeeeeeerieeeeeeeeeeen! ^^
und nein, ich bin nicht 12 -.-


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Hm... weil ich eh nicht von der Musik loskomme, kann ich nicht zocken oder mir nen Anime ansehn, also bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig.^^


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

teppichleiste schrieb:


> ich hab feeeeeeerieeeeeeeeeeen! ^^
> und nein, ich bin nicht 12 -.-



Dein Profil sagt 17.^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juli 2011)

Bin auch noch da


----------



## Raffzahl (13. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte grad in Portal das Achievement mit den Radios machen, doch dann kam die Stelle mit dem "Weighted Companion Cube" und ich wollte nicht mehr.

@teppichleiste Ich hab auch Ferien und bin auch nicht 12.^^


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Armes M1ghty, wollten dich doch nicht ausschließen... oder doch? Wenn ja wer will dass den?^^


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Muss bei Portal 2 noch CoOp zocken. -.-


----------



## Raffzahl (13. Juli 2011)

Muss mir erstmal Portal 2 holen und dann nen Kumpel überreden, es zu holen.


----------



## teppichleiste (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Dein Profil sagt 17.^^



stimmt sogar. ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Armes M1ghty, wollten dich doch nicht ausschließen... oder doch? Wenn ja wer will dass den?^^



das nicht dass. pfff


----------



## teppichleiste (13. Juli 2011)

portal 2 is phät, aber wie bei jedem steam game im singleplayer hats bei mir nen bug bekommen udn ich kanns nich durchzocken -.-


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

'tschuldigung, da hab ich halt mal nicht aufgepasst. -.-



teppichleiste schrieb:


> portal 2 is phät, aber wie bei jedem steam game im singleplayer hats bei mir nen bug bekommen udn ich kanns nich durchzocken -.-



Meine Spiele von Steam laufen alle flüssig und ohne Bugs. xD


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

besser?


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juli 2011)

mach doch nich alls Doppelposts oO


----------



## teppichleiste (14. Juli 2011)

freu dich, irgendwann siti memr das erste mal. ^^
es sei denn, du bsit nicht mit so ner gammelgurke von pc gestraft wie ich...


----------



## Raffzahl (14. Juli 2011)

Hast du Windows Vista, teppichleiste?^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juli 2011)

Ich melde mich kurz mal ab, schauen was in der Flimmerkiste so läuft


----------



## teppichleiste (14. Juli 2011)

ne, xp, is aber eh hardwarefehler ^^


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

Nüsse jam jam jam... aber vorher muss ich erst was saugen


oh... fällt mir grad jetzt erst auf das das ziemlich zweideutig ist xD mit nüsse meine ich die frucht und saugen tu ich patches


----------



## Raffzahl (14. Juli 2011)

Welche Patches saugste denn?


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

crysis 2 dx11 patch und den high res pack


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

Bin auch noch da, bin nur grad etwas in Alien Swarm vertieft. ^^


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube ich brauche wen, der mit mir L4D2 Kampagne zockt.^^

@ Konov
würde ich auch spielen wären mir die Rnd-Gruppen nicht zu blöde.^^


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

ich würd ne runde mitspielen konov falls dich noch meldest ^^


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Also eigentlich kann ich nur davon aabraten mit mir L4D oder Alien Swarm zu zocken, wenn man nicht auf Selbstmordkommandos steht (komischerweise überlebe immer ich Oo)


----------



## Raffzahl (14. Juli 2011)

Selbstmordkommandos? Klingt super.^^

Ich hab mal mit nem Kumpel Alien Swarm gespielt. Die Randoms haben mich angegriffen, wir töten sie und sterben bei den ersten Gegnern.^^


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

Naja, ich hatte eigentlich immer Glück... zum Release mit Randoms schwerster Schwierigkeitsgrad durchgespielt ^^

Immer wieder lustig ist der Minenlaser und der "Unfall" xD


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Alien Swarm sollt man nur mit einer festen Gruppe spielen, ich vertraue den Randoms nicht mehr, die kicken mich immer bei dne Selbstmordkommandos.^^
L4D2 würde ich nie mit Randoms spielen, ich würde die bloss aufregen (Axt nehmen und zack in die Zombiemeute rein xD)


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

ich geh mal ne runde in fable bei randoms joinen und ihre npcs killen <3


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

Ist bis jetzt ganz witzig das Spiel, aber nichts dauerhaft fesselndes...


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Ich werd wohl Anime gucken, wenn keiner mehr da ist und auf zocken habe ich gerade alleine i-wie kein Bock.^^


----------



## Raffzahl (14. Juli 2011)

Dann spiel doch mit netten Leuten aus diesen Thread.^^


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Und was, kann ja nur Alien Swarm (wobei, hm... nee nicht wirklich), Portal 2, L4D, L4D2 anbieten.^^


----------



## teppichleiste (14. Juli 2011)

op? dc? oder welchen anime? ^^


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist bis jetzt ganz witzig das Spiel, aber nichts dauerhaft fesselndes...



ich bin immer noch dabei !


----------



## Raffzahl (14. Juli 2011)

Ich glaub, er wollte sich mal Death Note angucken.


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Deathnote. Habe Elfen Lied, Souleater, Black Butler, Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch und Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch R 2 bieher erst gesehen.


----------



## teppichleiste (14. Juli 2011)

elfelied hab ich die ersten 2 folgen gesehen, aber besoffen, darum kann ich mich nurnoch dunkel erinnern. aber es gab mp5's, das hats mir sympathisch gemacht!


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Elfen Lied ist recht brutal, wobei mich das nicht gestört hat.^^


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

Der einzige Anime (oder das einzige Anime?) den ich komplett angeschaut hab war Gurren Lagann


----------



## teppichleiste (14. Juli 2011)

flint hammerhead war auch immer cool. ^^


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Hm... deutscher Untertitel oder gleich komplett in Deutsch ansehen?^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Hm... deutscher Untertitel oder gleich komplett in Deutsch ansehen?^^



Komplett in Deutsch


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

Auf Englisch natürlich!


----------



## Raffzahl (14. Juli 2011)

Untertitel!^^Originale Synchros sind meist die Besseren meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Ihr seid euch einig oder?^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ihr seid euch einig oder?^^



Natürlich nicht!


----------



## Raffzahl (14. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ihr seid euch einig oder?^^



Nein, sonst wär es doch langweilig. Guck trotzdem mit Untertiteln. 

PS: YEAH 200. Post.


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

Razyl war schon immer ein Kerl der ein bisschen anderst war


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich bin immer noch dabei !



Sorry zu spät gelesen. ^^
Wir sollten echt mal einen buffed Nachtschwärmer Zockabend veranstalten mit den üblichen Verdächtigen hier.

Jetzt bin ich aber zu müde um noch auf irgendwas zu schießen.


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Untertitel!^^Originale Synchros sind meist die Besseren meiner Meinung nach.



Ja, komischerweise sind aber die Untertiteltexte und die in deutsch gesprochenen teilweise nicht übereinstimmen, da kann man ganzschön verwirrt werden.


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Razyl war schon immer ein Kerl der ein bisschen anderst war



Nur weil ich gegen den Strom schwimme und nicht mit der Gesellschaft konform gehe


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

das macht der bot schon


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur weil ich gegen den Strom schwimme und nicht mit der Gesellschaft konform gehe



Tröste dich, du bist nicht allein. ^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Tröste dich, du bist nicht allein. ^^



Yay!


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

Soramac hatn Stalker der im Technik Forum trollt 
Oder er ist es selbst 

edit: Wie siehts jetzt aus mit nem Zock Abend der buffed Nachtschwärmer? ^^
Ich finde wir sollten gleich einen Clan gründen oder sowas in der Art. "Die Nachtschwärmer" wär doch ein toller Name. 

Außerdem müssen wir Spiele und Zeiten festlegen.


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Soramac hatn Stalker der im Technik Forum trollt
> Oder er ist es selbst



Du meinst er ist vielleicht ein bissel Schizo? D:


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du meinst er ist vielleicht ein bissel Schizo? D:



No comment


----------



## Raffzahl (14. Juli 2011)

Den Clan müsstest du organisieren Konov.


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Den Clan müsstest du organisieren Konov.



Dann lassen wirs


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Soramac hatn Stalker der im Technik Forum trollt
> Oder er ist es selbst
> 
> edit: Wie siehts jetzt aus mit nem Zock Abend der buffed Nachtschwärmer? ^^
> ...



Eien Steamgruppe oder ähnliches xD

Dass mit Deathnote gucken wird wohl doch nichts, die Musik hat mich wieder gefangengenommen.^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2011)

Es gibt doch eine offizielle Steam-Gruppe von Buffed? D:


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Jop, da bin ich auch drin.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

Ach Razyl failt dann eh wieder mit Autos


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

Wer spendiert mir ne neue Platte, die Spiele Parition ist fast voll :<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ach Razyl failt dann eh wieder mit Autos



Lass mich!


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Bei mir sind mit Musik und SPielen und diversen anderen Programme gerade mal 38% des gesamt Speichers belegt.^^ Naja was heißt gerade mal.


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es gibt doch eine offizielle Steam-Gruppe von Buffed? D:



Echt? Wo kann ich die finden? bzw. wie?


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

Oh, mir fällt grad auf das ich alle Film und Musik auch auf der hab <.< und schon sind 100 GB wieder frei ^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Echt? Wo kann ich die finden? bzw. wie?



http://steamcommunity.com/groups/buffed


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Mach Steam auf, geh auf Community, gib bei Suche buffed.de ein und klick auf die buffed.de Gruppe mit 104 Mitgliedern.



Arosk schrieb:


> Oh, mir fällt grad auf das ich alle Film und Musik auch auf der hab <.< und schon sind 100 GB wieder frei ^^



Ich habe nur die nötigste Musik auf dme Pc, rest auf auf einer Externen, weil ich habe 185Gb Musik.^^


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

ups


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

ich bin da auch drin, da bin ich so stolz drauf


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Ich sollte bei Steam mal meinen Profilnamen ändern.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lass mich!


Ach komm, du jumpst da auf den Autos rum wien Randalierer und prompt ist die Alarmanlage an ^^


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

Ich mag Steam ^^ 20 Sek online und es kackt ab <3


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ach komm, du jumpst da auf den Autos rum wien Randalierer und prompt ist die Alarmanlage an ^^



Das ist zweimal passiert! 

Du bist doch genauso schlimm


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

Bin jetzt auch in der buffed Gruppe.


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist zweimal passiert!
> 
> Du bist doch genauso schlimm



Wenn es dich tröstet, ich mache so was bei L4D2 mit absicht. 

ich sollte echt mal meinen Profilnamen ändern, viersechsecken geht echt nicht.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist zweimal passiert!
> 
> Du bist doch genauso schlimm


Wieso? 
Ich fang für euch die Tanks und alles ab und zum Dank gibts dann nur nen Jockey hinterher :<


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Ich fang für euch die Tanks und alles ab und zum Dank gibts dann nur nen Jockey hinterher :<



Tjaaa


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Moment mal Tanks? Kriegsschrei, Axt rausgeholt und drauf eingedroschen.^^

Apropo mich sollte man mitnehmen, wenn man einen "Meele" in der Gruppe haben will.^^


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wenn es dich tröstet, ich mache so was bei L4D2 mit absicht.
> 
> ich sollte echt mal meinen Profilnamen ändern, viersechsecken geht echt nicht.^^



Ich heiß leckmichdoch85 

Ich war frustriert bei der Anmeldung, das war das erste was mir eingefallen ist.


----------



## teppichleiste (14. Juli 2011)

hatte seit letzter woche auch voll, letze nacht hab ich dann erstmal den formatiervorgang gestartet, ging aber um die ganze platte


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Moment mal Tanks? Kriegsschrei, Axt rausgeholt und drauf eingedroschen.^^
> 
> Apropo mich sollte man mitnehmen, wenn man einen "Meele" in der Gruppe haben will.^^


Razyl ist der beste Melee den man haben kann \o/


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

So heiße bei Steam jetzt auch Sabito^^


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

Was hat Soramac eigentlich angestellt dass es achtkantig rausgeflogen ist?
Rassistische Äußerungen? Ich hätte alles erwartet, aber nicht sowas.


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Razyl ist der beste Melee den man haben kann \o/



;o

Danke schö


----------



## teppichleiste (14. Juli 2011)

eben mücke aus der luft weggefangen. btw, bin jetz auch in der buffedgruppe ^^


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Razyl ist der beste Melee den man haben kann \o/



Bezweifel ich, es gitb nichts, was ich nicht im meele töte, sei es Tank, Witch oder eine Horde Zombies, man sollte bloss damit rechnen, dass das ganze im Selbstmord endet.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was hat Soramac eigentlich angestellt dass es achtkantig rausgeflogen ist?
> Rassistische Äußerungen? Ich hätte alles erwartet, aber nicht sowas.


Stand doch eben drinne, was er gesagt hat^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Bezweifel ich, es gitb nichts, was ich nicht im meele töte, sei es Tank, Witch oder eine Horde Zombies, man sollte bloss damit rechnen, dass das ganze im Selbstmord endet.^^


Das ist der Unterschied  Razyl und wir überleben alle :>

Ach lé fu, postet mal schneller :>


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was hat Soramac eigentlich angestellt dass es achtkantig rausgeflogen ist?
> Rassistische Äußerungen? Ich hätte alles erwartet, aber nicht sowas.



Ich kann mich an diesen Vorfall noch gut erinnern ^^


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Das ist der Unterschied  Razyl und wir überleben alle :>
> 
> Ach lé fu, postet mal schneller :>



Naja, meine Selbstmordversuche überlebe ich in der Regel auch, aber leider die Computer nicht, mein Bro überlebt sie auch noch gerade so, liegt aber daran, dass er noch eher ungeübt ist.


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Stand doch eben drinne, was er gesagt hat^^



Scheint an mir vorbeigegangen zu sein...




Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an diesen Vorfall noch gut erinnern ^^



Und in welchem Fred war das?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Scheint an mir vorbeigegangen zu sein...
> [...]


Tja, man muss halt schnell sein


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und in welchem Fred war das?



Äh, wie der Thread heißt, weiß ich nimmer. Aber das gehört hier auch nicht hin.


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

Muss ich wohl selbst suchen. Aber da ich keine Zeit dazu habe, drauf geschissen


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

ich heiß im steam uZ#. aka BOBBY Black 

Wo sieht man eigentlich Verwarnungen?


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich heiß im steam uZ#. aka BOBBY Black



Warum nicht einfach Arosk? :S


----------



## Raffzahl (14. Juli 2011)

Bin mal off. Nacht.

Bin jetzt auch in der Steamgruppe.


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Wie gesgat, bei spielen, die ich habe bin ich gerne bei einer Runde zocken dabei, kostenlose Spiele könnt ich mir zur Not ja sonst holen.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich heiß im steam uZ#. aka BOBBY Black
> 
> Wo sieht man eigentlich Verwarnungen?


Gar nicht, Mods fragen oder einfach nett sein


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Gar nicht, Mods fragen oder einfach nett sein



Brille hat sicherlich schon 20 Verwarnungen


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach Arosk? :S



Weil ich mit dem Nick seit 07 in der ESL spiele ^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Weil ich mit dem Nick seit 07 in der ESL spiele ^^



Achso, ESL... unnötig


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

Ka ob das als Verwarnung gezählt hat:



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hallo Arosk,[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
> ich habe in letzter Zeit des Öfteren mal Beiträge von dir entfernt. Ich würde dich bitten diese offensichtlichen Ein-Wort/Zeiler-Postcount-Push-Beiträge ohne Zusammenhang zum Beitrag zu unterlassen. Ich möchte ungern alles löschen müssen und den Counter auf 0 setzen.
> 
> Vielen Dank für dein Verständnis
> ...




Aber da war noch was anderes ^^ Naja egal, ich bin ein böser Junge...


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

Ach eine Verwarnung hatte doch eh schon jeder mal... 

btw 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=98xNx87hRbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube, ich habe noch keine Verwanung, wüsste nicht wieso.^^


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ach eine Verwarnung hatte doch eh schon jeder mal...
> 
> btw
> 
> ...



Haha cool 

Also ich hatte aber noch keine Verwarnung. War immer brav. ^^

So und nun ab in die Heier. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

da fällt mir grad das ausm gildenforum ein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j46asbQuQhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

Gute Nacht Konov :>



Arosk schrieb:


> da fällt mir grad das ausm gildenforum ein:
> [...]


Erinnert mich an




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vXTkX36_gxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## teppichleiste (14. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ach eine Verwarnung hatte doch eh schon jeder mal...



Ich nicht, bin ich jetzt unncool?


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

Es ist der STALKER SONG!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DW93JBUkpyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich geh jetzt ne Runde Starsiege spielen, sind grad 6 Leute online zum zocken ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

teppichleiste schrieb:


> Ich nicht, bin ich jetzt unncool?


Ich kenn dich nicht, also definitiv ja


----------



## teppichleiste (14. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich kenn dich nicht, also definitiv ja



ARGH! SCHEISSE!
glaub, ich werf mich hintern Zug...


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

sei netter zu fremden leuten


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> sei netter zu fremden leuten


Naw Dude Naw


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naw Dude Naw






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UND

BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ws4UVguoZjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Arosk, kanns sein, dass ich von dir eine Chat-Aufforderung habe? Habe es erst jetzt bemerkt. xD


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

war jetzt schon 30 min her ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

Lachi du Sau, schreib was


----------



## teppichleiste (14. Juli 2011)

lazer collection is ja nice ^^


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

Lachmann ist schon lange nicht mehr am lachen :< traurige sachen gibts


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

teppichleiste schrieb:


> lazer collection is ja nice ^^



was?^^


----------



## teppichleiste (14. Juli 2011)

egal, meld mich erstmal zum css zoggen ab, haut rein leute


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> was?^^



fast gleich gut:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LwWV8SPmrIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Kenn ich schon.^^
Ich mag das Kätzchen, ich magKatzen allgemein.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

*vanish*


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube das mit dem schlafen gehen wird nichts mehr für mich, werde mir wohl alle Folgen von Deathnote in Folge rienziehen.^^


----------



## teppichleiste (14. Juli 2011)

asdf movie ist alt, der 2te is lame im gegensatz zum ersten udn deutsch is er nochmal scheißerer ^^

edit: n8


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. Juli 2011)

Nachdem ich mir jetzt die ersten 8 Folgen von Elfen Lied angeschaut habe, weil Sabito mich darauf neugierig gemacht hat, geh ich jetzt auch mal schlummern.

Guuuute Nacht! *schlafender Smiley*


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Hab nun 6 Folgen Death Note hinter mir und geh nun auch schlafen, sehr guter Anime.^^


----------



## Dropz (14. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Hab nun 6 Folgen Death Note hinter mir und geh nun auch schlafen, sehr guter Anime.^^



hehe sagte ich doch  Und guten Abend :]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2011)

Mir ist sooo supersupersupersupersupersupersupersupersupersuperdupersuperduperdupersuperdupermegaultratotal langweilig :<

Und Tach ^^

Hat jemand irgend ein F2P-Tipp ? Oder irgendein ein Tipp fürn Game welches ich JETZT spielen könnte ?


----------



## Dropz (14. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mir ist sooo supersupersupersupersupersupersupersupersupersuperdupersuperduperdupersuperdupermegaultratotal langweilig :<
> 
> Und Tach ^^
> 
> Hat jemand irgend ein F2P-Tipp ? Oder irgendein ein Tipp fürn Game welches ich JETZT spielen könnte ?



tf2


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2011)

Hab ich schon gezockt, 2 mal getötet und wieder deinstalliert. Entweder bin ich'n b00n oder das Spiel is doof. ^^


----------



## ego1899 (14. Juli 2011)

hä seit wan is TF2 den f2p? mann muss es doch erstmal kaufen wie css auch oder?


----------



## Dropz (14. Juli 2011)

ich hab das am anfang auch net gemocht  musste erstmal 6 Stunden zocken um das zu kapieren^^
Seit neustem ist es f2p @ego


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube ich wage mich nochmal in WoW rein, auch wenn ich bald wieder hier lande. Nen Hordler fehlt mir noch, und bis Montag darf ich  umsonst spielen.


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

oioioi jetzt gehts los!


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Abend.
Ich dachte ich könnte jetzt ein bisschen schlaf nachholen (habe zwar fast 10std geschlafen, aber sehr schlecht) und was ist? Ich kann nicht einschlafen, sondern döse nur im Halbschlaf rum, dann bleibe ich halt wach. -.-


----------



## Dropz (14. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Abend.
> Ich dachte ich könnte jetzt ein bisschen schlaf nachholen (habe zwar fast 10std geschlafen, aber sehr schlecht) und was ist? Ich kann nicht einschlafen, sondern döse nur im Halbschlaf rum, dann bleibe ich halt wach. -.-



guck death note weiter^^


----------



## Tilbie (14. Juli 2011)

@ Sh1k4ri probier mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, gibs bei Steam für 1,75€ und mach echt fun 

F2P mäßig fällt mir nichts (gutes) ein. Könntest mal Alien Swarm angucken, gibs umsonst bei Steam.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2011)

Gleich gekauft, danke Tilbie


----------



## Tilbie (14. Juli 2011)

np


----------



## ego1899 (14. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Seit neustem ist es f2p @ego



ah ok danke dropz!  mir und nem kumpel is nämlich totaaaal langweilig grad... keine lust auf wow oder apb...

wollte grad sogar nen SC 2  test key benutzen aber hat irgendwie nich geklappt... kann es sein das das gar nich mehr möglich is mit den probeversionen, die beim kauf dabei lagen?

hab´s mir nämlich nich gekauft weil ich lieber auf das nächste warten wollte... komisch irgendwie... o.O


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Hier ist mal wieder nichts los.


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2011)

huhu


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Sagte doch, nichts los.^^


----------



## orkman (14. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Hier ist mal wieder nichts los.



ich bring das bier , du die musik , ok ? dann machen wir hier party .... wir sind am ende der woche ... die leute arbeiten noch ... da geht net jeder auf buffed und spammt im nachtschwaermer rum (ausser mir ^^)


----------



## ego1899 (14. Juli 2011)

naja manche arbeiten auch grad und spammen buffed ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ich bring das bier , du die musik , ok ? dann machen wir hier party .... wir sind am ende der woche ... die leute arbeiten noch ... da geht net jeder auf buffed und spammt im nachtschwaermer rum (ausser mir ^^)



Fang bloß net mit Alkohol an, das gibt ne endlose Diskussion ^^ Ein Bier wär trotzdem schön, aber man kann net alles haben. v.v


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

Abend!


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaqC5FnvAEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nabend


----------



## Dropz (14. Juli 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ah ok danke dropz!  mir und nem kumpel is nämlich totaaaal langweilig grad... keine lust auf wow oder apb...
> 
> wollte grad sogar nen SC 2  test key benutzen aber hat irgendwie nich geklappt... kann es sein das das gar nich mehr möglich is mit den probeversionen, die beim kauf dabei lagen?
> 
> hab´s mir nämlich nich gekauft weil ich lieber auf das nächste warten wollte... komisch irgendwie... o.O



die testkeys gehen noch ich kann mal gucken ob ich noch einen habe


----------



## orkman (14. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Fang bloß net mit Alkohol an, das gibt ne endlose Diskussion ^^ Ein Bier wär trotzdem schön, aber man kann net alles haben. v.v



wieso endlose diskussion ? man(n) muss es doch net uebertreiben ^^ ... koennen auch mit cola feiern 

bin heute mal wieder ueberrascht gewesen wie nah leben und tod sind ... ein patient wirds/hats net ueberstanden und man fragte ob ein anderer patient aus dem gleichen zimmer nicht lieber wechseln wuerde um den andern beim abgang in ruhe zu lassen und damit er net sieht wenns passiert und sie den toten wegholen muessen ... er lehnte ab ... leider ... naja der andere is wenigstens von seinem leid erloest


----------



## Dropz (14. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> wieso endlose diskussion ? man(n) muss es doch net uebertreiben ^^ ... koennen auch mit cola feiern
> 
> bin heute mal wieder ueberrascht gewesen wie nah leben und tod sind ... ein patient wirds/hats net ueberstanden und man fragte ob ein anderer patient aus dem gleichen zimmer nicht lieber wechseln wuerde um den andern beim abgang in ruhe zu lassen und damit er net sieht wenns passiert und sie den toten wegholen muessen ... er lehnte ab ... leider ... naja der andere is wenigstens von seinem leid erloest



vllt wollte er ihn nich alleine lassen :<


----------



## orkman (14. Juli 2011)

haha das saruman video is ja mal geil ... da hoert man noch die musik und pleotzlich ...ploutsch und tod xD


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2011)

Wisst ihr,w ann euch wirklihc langweilig ist?


----------



## Dropz (14. Juli 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wisst ihr,w ann euch wirklihc langweilig ist?



nope


----------



## Raffzahl (14. Juli 2011)

Nabend.


----------



## Petersburg (14. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ach so starb der Kerl im Film? Das war im Buch völlig anders


----------



## orkman (14. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> vllt wollte er ihn nich alleine lassen :<



nee ... die beiden haben nie miteinander geredet , weil der der stirbt/gestorben is nur dahin vegetierte ... bewegte nur noch ein bissl die arme , schwere atmung , mit oxygene ... redete kaum und wenn dann kleines wirrwarr (2 woerter ) die niemand verstand ...

der andere wollte meiner meinung nach nur nicht das zimmer wechseln weil er morgen eh vllt entlassen wird und die 5 sekunden umzug ihn gestoert haben -.-


----------



## orkman (14. Juli 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wisst ihr,w ann euch wirklihc langweilig ist?



nein klaer uns auf ... mein vorschlag : wenn man auf deinen post antwortet 

ich spiel mal ne runde LOL


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2011)

Wenn ihr HSM kukt, um euhc das Hirn aufzuweichen


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wenn ihr HSM kukt, um euhc das Hirn aufzuweichen



Dazu brauche ich so was nicht, wenn mir langweilig ist brauche ich garnichts mehr, dann habe ich auf ienmal auf nichts mehr Bock, fernseher Musik etc. läuft alles nebenbei ohne es wahrzunehmen.


----------



## Raffzahl (14. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ich spiel mal ne runde LOL



du auch?^^


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2011)

Aber es kitzelt so schön,w enn die Hirnzellen absterben


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Das ist ja nicht mein Zeil, ich brauche die noch, wenn ich in den Zweig It-Dienstleistungen gehen will auf der einen Wirtschaftsschule.


----------



## Raffzahl (14. Juli 2011)

Klärt mich mal auf, was ist HSM nochmal?


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Ich würde auf High School Musical tippen.

Ich gehöre wieder gesetinigt, dass ich soetwas immer weiß. Oo


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

Google spuckt Aktenschredder und High School Musical aus. Ich hoffe es sind die Schredder


----------



## Raffzahl (14. Juli 2011)

Schredder sind interessant... Die können schreddern.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

Und damit haben sie mehr drauf als alle Schauspieler vom Musical


----------



## Raffzahl (14. Juli 2011)

Da muss ich dir zustimmen. Warum der Smiley in den letzten 2 Nachrichten?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

Ich mag den irgendwie


----------



## Raffzahl (14. Juli 2011)

Aber der wirkt so traurig und macht mich ein bisschen traurig.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

Aww :<
Dann hier was zur Aufheiterung :>




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWkHvUU-CIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U3lavVkiFXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die spinnen doch, die Japaner O.O xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [video]
> 
> Die spinnen doch, die Japaner O.O xD


Lol, weiß noch, wo ich das das erste mal geschaut hab dacht ich mir nur... wtf is this shit oô


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Is mir auch beim ersten mal passiert.
Kommt vor.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Aww :<
> Dann hier was zur Aufheiterung :>
> 
> 
> ...




Hahahhaaha, ich musste heulen vor lachen xD


----------



## Raffzahl (14. Juli 2011)

Dankeschön Brille.^^

@Sh1k4ri Das ist auch gut.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jx6nYP_eDDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sorry, aber das muss ich nochmal posten xD ich kann net mehr


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

Gerne doch :

Haha, Dick Figures ist so epic  Aber die Bee- Folge ist noch besser find ich^^


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F7-TQdN40Dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sekunde 21 ist einfach nur zu geil. :'D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2011)

OLOLOL Göttlich, ich kann net mehr xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nOZzAZJlytA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wer holt sich von der Band die Songs? o_O
Was hat man sich dabei bloß gedacht, das ist eine der schlechtesten Werbungen, die ich kenne, der Gesang... omg.
Achja, achtet mal bei 0:08 auf die rechte Hand des Sängers


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

Dick Figures rockt ohne Ende


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Grmpf, würde irgendetwas zocken, wenn ich einen Anreiz hätte. -.-


----------



## H2OTest (14. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c2zp7PhlGxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hey noch einer ! guten abend


----------



## Raffzahl (14. Juli 2011)

Nabend H2O Test.


----------



## orkman (14. Juli 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Aber es kitzelt so schön,w enn die Hirnzellen absterben



hehe ...vllt is alkohol deshalb so beliebt ^^


----------



## Raffzahl (14. Juli 2011)

Und orkman? Gewonnen oder verloren?^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hey noch einer ! guten abend



yay, Linkin Park ^.^

Abend


----------



## Sabito (14. Juli 2011)

Hm.... irgendwie Bock auf L4D, aber alleine.... nee nicht wirklich..... schau ich halt Death Note weiter.^^


----------



## H2OTest (14. Juli 2011)

Linkin Park!


----------



## orkman (15. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Achja, achtet mal bei 0:08 auf die rechte Hand des Sängers



ich seh nix ... ausser dass er sich seitlich ans bein klopft wegen dem rythmus


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Park

Park in Link!


----------



## orkman (15. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Und orkman? Gewonnen oder verloren?^^



1 5vs5 verloren obwohl wir besser waren aber die hatten 0 orga und sind durch die gegend gelaufen als haette man im tierasyl die tuer offen gelassen
und 2 3vs3 gewonnen


----------



## orkman (15. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Park
> 
> Park in Link!



manche haben nen komischen humor 

btw ... hab auf unserer krankenpfleger station ne kollegin kennengelernt die recht sympathisch is ... handynummer fragen oder nicht ? immer die schwierigen fragen im leben


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ich seh nix ... ausser dass er sich seitlich ans bein klopft wegen dem rythmus


Geht eher um die Geschwindigkeit und Position des Arms :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> 1 5vs5 verloren obwohl wir besser waren aber die hatten 0 orga und sind durch die gegend gelaufen als haette man im tierasyl die tuer offen gelassen
> und 2 3vs3 gewonnen


Wenns um Arena geht:
5v5 ist lächerliches Gezerge, 3v3 ist Königsdisziplin


----------



## H2OTest (15. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Geht eher um die Geschwindigkeit und Position des Arms :>



nä


----------



## orkman (15. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wenns um Arena geht:
> 5v5 ist lächerliches Gezerge, 3v3 ist Königsdisziplin



nee geht um LOL , league of legends


----------



## H2OTest (15. Juli 2011)

haha lol ist fürn arsch, unbalanced, lange wartezeiten und es laggt wi hulle ... das spiel war mal gut


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

Bäh :>
Da hab ich keine Ahnung von, nur DotA gespielt, LoL nur einmal mit Razyl ausprobiert :>


----------



## Sabito (15. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube ich zocke doch ne Runde L4D2 alleine.^^


----------



## Raffzahl (15. Juli 2011)

Die Wartezeiten sollen bald weg sein, weil Riot EU aufteilt.

Hatte heute einmal 8/2/16 mit TF. Einmal bin ich top während eines Teamfights. Mir wird an den Kopf geworfen, dass ich bei JEDEM Teamfight fehle.
Später macht Cait ihre Ulti auf mich, Olaf läuft davor, stirbt und heult rum. Haben trotzdem gewonnen. Total freundlich alle.


----------



## Saji (15. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Bäh :>
> Da hab ich keine Ahnung von, nur DotA gespielt, LoL nur einmal mit Razyl ausprobiert :>



Ich mag LoL, nur machts mir keinen Spaß mit Fremden zu spielen. Was auch daran liegen mag, dass ich so unterirdisch schlecht bin.


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Die Wartezeiten sollen bald weg sein, weil Riot EU aufteilt.



Ja, aber die Nord/ost-Leute werden nach EU-West gehen... und schwupps, haben wir dasselbe Problem.


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Nord/ost-Leute werden nach EU-West gehen... und schwupps, haben wir dasselbe Problem.



Wieso sollten sie das tun?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Nord/ost-Leute werden nach EU-West gehen... und schwupps, haben wir dasselbe Problem.


wenn dazu ein configeintrag reicht, ja^^


ob ich es irgendwann mal wieder vor 0 ins bett schaffe -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> [...]
> ob ich es irgendwann mal wieder vor 0 ins bett schaffe -.-


Ich sage mal... nein


----------



## Saji (15. Juli 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ob ich es irgendwann mal wieder vor 0 ins bett schaffe -.-



Mach dir keine Hoffnungen. Ich versuche es seit drei Jahren... haut einfach nicht hin. ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sie das tun?



Weil auf EU-West mehr los sein wird, einige Clans europäische Clans sind und natürlich auf EU West sein werden etc.


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wenn dazu ein configeintrag reicht, ja^^



Nö, du kannst ja auch nicht einfach mit dem Account auf die US-Server gehen. Es wird aber einen gratis Transfer geben.




Razyl schrieb:


> Weil auf EU-West mehr los sein wird, einige Clans europäische Clans sind und natürlich auf EU West sein werden etc.



Es wird vielleicht ein bisschen mehr los sein, aber es werden da wahrscheinlich noch genau so schnell Spiele gefunden.Die ESL wird sich dann einfach für ein Server entscheiden. Das könnte natürlich EU West sein, aber das ist nur ein kleiner Teil der Spieler und der Rest wird sehr wahrscheinlich da bleiben.


----------



## Sabito (15. Juli 2011)

L4D2 Solo war keine gute Idee. xD
Naja werd ich weiter Death Note gucken.


----------



## Raffzahl (15. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Nord/ost-Leute werden nach EU-West gehen... und schwupps, haben wir dasselbe Problem.



Glaubst du, dass so viele Leute nach EU-West wechseln werden?


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2011)

Da niemand schnell genug antwortet, seid ihr wohl jetzt alle meiner Meinung und ich geh schlafen.  Morgen ist ja noch der letzte Arbeitstag.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2011)

Blöder Doppelpost


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Glaubst du, dass so viele Leute nach EU-West wechseln werden?



Ja, glaube ich. Das Problem wird vermindert, aber nicht gelöst.


----------



## orkman (15. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> haha lol ist fürn arsch, unbalanced, lange wartezeiten und es laggt wi hulle ... das spiel war mal gut



also ich finds gut ... hab leider nie dota gespielt ... und unbalanced is auch so ne sache ... welches spiel is schon balanced ausser SC ? wow is es nicht , aion nicht, rift und warhammer nicht ... von daher


----------



## Raffzahl (15. Juli 2011)

Die DotA Community ist auch sehr unfreundlich. Man wird in "Noobs only"-Spielen geflamed, wenn man schlecht ist.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> also ich finds gut ... hab leider nie dota gespielt ... und unbalanced is auch so ne sache ... welches spiel is schon balanced ausser SC ? wow is es nicht , aion nicht, rift und warhammer nicht ... von daher


Schach ist ziemlich balanced


----------



## Saji (15. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Schach ist ziemlich balanced



Gar nicht war. Weiß ist okay, aber Schwarz ist imba. Nerf Schwarz!


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juli 2011)

DotA ist insgesamt ziemlich gut balanced. Und ne 100%tige Balance gibt es nicht.
Außer halbt bei Mirrorgames wie Schach, Pong etc.


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> manche haben nen komischen humor
> 
> btw ... hab auf unserer krankenpfleger station ne kollegin kennengelernt die recht sympathisch is ... handynummer fragen oder nicht ? immer die schwierigen fragen im leben



Pauschale Antwort: Jo ^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. Juli 2011)

Nabend an alle Schlafwandler 

Was ist denn so los hier?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

So, ich werfe dann mal ein hochkomplexes Lied in den Raum




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w8fnbfU0MGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> So, ich werfe dann mal ein hochkomplexes Lied in den Raum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du mal die Lyrics für mich?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Hast du mal die Lyrics für mich?


Würde die Seite sprengen, sry :<


----------



## Raffzahl (15. Juli 2011)

Ich hau mal ab. Das Lied von der grünen Brille hat mir den Rest gegeben. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Ich hau mal ab. Das Lied von der grünen Brille hat mir den Rest gegeben. Gute Nacht.



Es ist meine Grüne Brille!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hNHbudtV1cA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EDIT: Wenn wir schon posten, was wir grade hören 


Gute Nacht Raffzahl


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist meine Grüne Brille!


Ich gehöre niemandem 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z7X2_V60YK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (15. Juli 2011)

Ich post mal lieber nicht mein neues "Schlechte-Tage-Lied".^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich gehöre niemandem



Ich hab aber deine Seele gekauft ;o


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab aber deine Seele gekauft ;o


Die gibts nicht für dich :<
@ Sabito: Wieso? *fg*


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die gibts nicht für dich :<



Aber... Aber...


----------



## Sabito (15. Juli 2011)

Weil es bei den schlechten Tagen nicht um "Der-Tag-ist-mies-verlaufen-Tage" handelt.^^

@Razyl
Er meint damit er hat keine Seele.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich post mal lieber nicht mein neues "Schlechte-Tage-Lied".^^



Ultra Brutal Death Metal² ?


----------



## Sabito (15. Juli 2011)

@ B-R-A-I-N
Öhm... ne so was hör ich nicht mal.^^


----------



## Saji (15. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> So, ich werfe dann mal ein hochkomplexes Lied in den Raum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieses Lied war sehr sozialkritisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> [...]
> @Razyl
> Er meint damit er hat keine Seele.


Hab ich, aber Razyl geb ich sie sicher nicht. Er hat schon Humpels, der soll sich dmait zufrieden geben :<


----------



## orkman (15. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Schach ist ziemlich balanced



hmm als ich meinen comment geschrieben habe hab ich auch an schach gedacht wollts aber net schreiben da ich es nicht als pc spiel eintragen wollte ... ( welcher kranke und einsame mensch spielt schon schach alleine gegen den pc)


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> @ B-R-A-I-N
> Öhm... ne so was hör ich nicht mal.^^


Achja stimmt 
Dann eben ultra brutal Klassik²


----------



## orkman (15. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> So, ich werfe dann mal ein hochkomplexes Lied in den Raum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so ein poet ... man(n) muss das lied schon 2 mal anhoeren um den ganzen sinn hinter diesen schwierigen lyrics zu verstehen


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Ultra Brutal Death Metal² ?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uL1CL2zl0jA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (15. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Achja stimmt
> Dann eben ultra brutal Klassik²



Auch nicht.^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, hast zu jedem Stichwort ein Video parat, was ?


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Auch nicht.^^


hmm....
dann eben was anderes ultra brutales....


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Hehe, hast zu jedem Stichwort ein Video parat, was ?


Genau das gleiche wurd ich schonmal in diesem Thread hier 2x gefragt 
Scheint also so :>


----------



## Saji (15. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ( welcher kranke und einsame mensch spielt schon schach alleine gegen den pc)



Er...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und damit verabschiede ich mich auch ins Bett. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hab ich, aber Razyl geb ich sie sicher nicht. Er hat schon Humpels, der soll sich dmait zufrieden geben :<



Ich will euch beide!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

Nacht Saji


----------



## Sabito (15. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> hmm....
> dann eben was anderes ultra brutales....



Nichts Ultra brutales, nur Futur-Pop


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. Juli 2011)

Gute Nacht, fliegendes Pony.


Gott, manche Lieder auf meiner neuen "Kontor Top of The Clubs"-Cd sind ja der letzte Sch*** -.-


----------



## orkman (15. Juli 2011)

so ich geh auch mal schlafen ... vllt noch ne folge The Big Bang Theory reinziehen vorher ^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nichts Ultra brutales, nur Future-Pop



Den Begriff hör ich zum ersten Mal...


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> so ich geh auch mal schlafen ... vllt noch ne folge The Big Bang Theory reinziehen vorher ^^


Jep, eine Folge The Big Bang Theory geht immer 
Ansonsten gute Nacht^^


----------



## Sabito (15. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Den Begriff hör ich zum ersten Mal...



Ich korregiere mich kurz, da ist ein Rechtschreibfehler dirn, korrekt heißt es Future Pop. ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Den Begriff hör ich zum ersten Mal...


Vor allem ein wenig unlogisch^^
Pop heißt ja so, weils populäre Musik ist. 
Future-Pop ist also, was in der Zukunft populär sein wird.
Also hört er entweder Sachen, die es noch nicht gibt oder derbsten Underground, und er hat marktforscherähnliche Instinkte, die ihm sagen, dass das populär wird


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich korregiere mich kurz, da ist ein Rechtschreibfehler dirn, korrekt heißt es Future Pop. ^^



Wird sofort geändert^^ Da merkste ja, wie gut ich mit dem Wort "future-pop" umgehen kann


----------



## Sabito (15. Juli 2011)

Kannst ja mal deinen besten Freund Google fragen.^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Vor allem ein wenig unlogisch^^
> Pop heißt ja so, weils populäre Musik ist.
> Future-Pop ist also, was in der Zukunft populär sein wird.
> Also hört er entweder Sachen, die es noch nicht gibt oder derbsten Underground, und er hat marktforscherähnliche Instinkte, die ihm sagen, dass das populär wird


Wow, er ist ja ein Genie


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Wow, er ist ja ein Genie


Hast du denn nach meinem Titel was anderes erwartet? ;D


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal deinen besten Freund Google fragen.^^


"Future Pop ist ein in der zweiten Hälfte der 1990er Jahre entstandener Stil der Elektronischen Tanzmusik, der mit seinen klaren, tanzbaren Songstrukturen im 4/4-Takt auf Electro-Pop- und Uplifting-Trance-Komponenten zurückgreift.[1] Hauptvertreter des Stils sind bzw. waren Apoptygma Berzerk, VNV Nation und Covenant." (Quelle:Wikipedia.de)

Achsoooo, ja das war mir klar....


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hast du denn nach meinem Titel was anderes erwartet? ;D



Haha   

EDIT: Wuhu! 100.Post! Champagner für alle...ach nee, als Katze bevorzuge ich lieber Milch


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Haha
> 
> EDIT: Wuhu! 100.Post! Champagner für alle...ach nee, als Katze bevorzuge ich lieber Milch


Falsch. Milch ist nicht gut für Katzen, besonders für ausgewachsene 
Egal, Schnappszahl, also schmeißt du die Runde!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Falsch. Milch ist nicht gut für Katzen, besonders für ausgewachsene
> Egal, Schnappszahl, also schmeißt du die Runde!


Weise Brille...
Aber Milch ist auch nicht gut für Brillen, also gibt's für dich ne' Buddle Politurmittel 

Ich werd jetzt erstmal offline gehen. Gute Nacht, liebe Brille & Buffed Gemeinde. Ciaoooooooo


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Weise Brille...
> Aber Milch ist auch nicht gut für Brillen, also gibt's für dich ne' Buddle Politurmittel
> 
> Ich werd jetzt erstmal offline gehen. Gute Nacht, liebe Brille & Buffed Gemeinde. Ciaoooooooo


Yay, Politur, danke \o/
Gute nacht, BRAIN :>


----------



## Edou (15. Juli 2011)

Morgeeeeeeeeeeeeen *happy* bald gehts los. \o/ bis Sonntag! Bang your Head ich komme!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Juli 2011)

Nabend keiner da was los mit euch ^^

So Cloverfield ja ist nen abgegessenes thema ^^ aber kratzt das vieh ab oder nicht ??


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

Habs nicht geschaut, hat mich irgendwie nicht gepackt^^


----------



## Auriga__ (15. Juli 2011)

Sup leutz? :>

boah ich sass noch nie soooo planlos vorm PC is ja unglaublich ._."


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juli 2011)

Geht mir ganz ähnlich, wird wohl mein langweiligstes WE überhaupt. Die meisten meiner Freunde sind aufm Melt, heute geht hier sowieso garnichts.. -_-
Ich wünschte ich würd WoW spielen oder so, dann hät ich jetzt zutun.


----------



## Auriga__ (15. Juli 2011)

Naja morgen und übermorgen sind bei mir zum Glück verplant, sonst würd ich ja nach diesem Wochenende wien Häufchen Elend vorm PC sitzn... @____@


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juli 2011)

Ich werde morgen auch was machen, aber das hilft mir jetzt nicht 
Jetzt wollte ich Wonderking spielen, das hat früher eig. Spaß gemacht, muss nu aber feststellen das die Ende des Monats die Server dicht machen - da hab ich dann auch keine Motivation für


----------



## Auriga__ (15. Juli 2011)

Ich würd theoretisch vor die Glotze sitzn und xBox suchten aber ich möcht auch weiterhin chatten können... >_<
Wobei.. die xBox-Games sind mir mittlerweile verleidet... :/


----------



## Sabito (15. Juli 2011)

Ach Fu. I-wie mag meine Webcam nicht. Oo

Edit: Erstmal N'abend


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juli 2011)

Hab alles durch für meine Playstation :\
Die nächsten Titel werden wohl auch erst Shadows of the Damned und Dark Souls die ich mir kaufe. Grml.

Maplestory wär ja cool aber ich komm nicht so richtig in das Spiel rein und die deutsche Comm scheint etwas eingeschlafen zu sein.


----------



## Auriga__ (15. Juli 2011)

Ich könnt meine Webcam auch wiedermal brauchn. *hust*
sonst waren 60.- für nix :X

..Hallo zurück


----------



## tonygt (15. Juli 2011)

Abend


----------



## Sabito (15. Juli 2011)

JA, irgendwie meint mein Leptop, es wäre nicht mit der intregierten Webcam verbunden. Oo.... Öhm okaaay.^^
Die Tastenkombi Fn+F9 sollte eigentlich die Webcam einschalten, tut es aber nicht...hm....


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juli 2011)

Nabend!
Schlagt mir was zum spielen vor, los!


----------



## Auriga__ (15. Juli 2011)

MINECRAAAFT *______________________________*


----------



## tonygt (15. Juli 2011)

http://en.transformice.com/ ?


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2011)

Abend!


----------



## tonygt (15. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend!



Hoi


----------



## Sabito (15. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube, ich wende mich mal mit meiner Webcam Sache hier an die Technikspezies im Technik-Forum.^^


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2011)

Morgen Bike abholen, wenn das Wetter stimmt - wovon ich erstmal ausgehe nach der Wettervorhersage - drehe ich erstmal ne Tour damit. ^^
Juhuu


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen Bike abholen, wenn das Wetter stimmt - wovon ich erstmal ausgehe nach der Wettervorhersage - drehe ich erstmal ne Tour damit. ^^
> Juhuu



Ich sage dir vorraus das es morgen stürmen wird.
Ist bei mir jedenfalls immer so. :>


----------



## tonygt (15. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich sage dir vorraus das es morgen stürmen wird.
> Ist bei mir jedenfalls immer so. :>



Ja und ? Wo ist das Problem 
Solang es keine Untwetter Warnung gib,t so das ich Angst vor Blitzeinschlag und herbfallende Ästen haben muss, kann man bei jedem Wetter fahren.

Dafür sind MTBs doch da


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ja und ? Wo ist das Problem
> Solang es keine Untwetter Warnung gib,t so das ich Angst vor Blitzeinschlag und herbfallende Ästen haben muss, kann man bei jedem Wetter fahren.
> 
> Dafür sind MTBs doch da



Auch wahr 
Allerdings hab ich keine Lust klitschnass zu werden und mir ne Erkältung zu holen. ^^

Aber wie gesagt, für morgen Vormittag und Nachmittag ist Sonne angesagt.


----------



## Petersburg (15. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> http://en.transformice.com/ ?



http://en2.transformice.com/
Der 1. Server ist sowas von mainstream


----------



## Rexo (15. Juli 2011)

_*anschleich*AHOI_

_
_

_Ich liebe den Anime so Extrem <3_

_
_

_So extrem schon Grausig abgefahren 
_








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NoaFARZ8XZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-a8yyHt-kLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_
_


----------



## Petersburg (15. Juli 2011)

Interessant, Rexo lebt noch.


----------



## Rexo (15. Juli 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Interessant, Rexo lebt noch.






Mich wird man nicht los....es haben schon viele versucht alle sind dran gescheitert inklusive meines Arbeitgebers ^^


----------



## tonygt (15. Juli 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> http://en2.transformice.com/
> Der 1. Server ist sowas von mainstream



Ich kenn zu viele Leute auf dem ersten Server ^^

Naja aber bin jetzt auch pennen muss Morgen für die Antifa Demo fit sein


----------



## Petersburg (15. Juli 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> Mich wird man nicht los....es haben schon viele versucht alle sind dran gescheitert inklusive meines Arbeitgebers ^^



Ich habe nie versucht dich los zu werden


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich kenn zu viele Leute auf dem ersten Server ^^
> 
> Naja aber bin jetzt auch pennen muss Morgen für die Antifa Demo fit sein



Na pass aber auf dass sie dir net die Birne einschlagen. ^^


----------



## Dropz (15. Juli 2011)

nabend :]


----------



## Raffzahl (15. Juli 2011)

Nabend.


----------



## Saji (16. Juli 2011)

Moin moin! Mein Meerschweinchen ist total süß! 

*blubber*


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Moin moin! Mein Meerschweinchen ist total süß!
> 
> *blubber*



Wenn ich zuhause ausziehe, leg ich mir ein Kätzchen zu, finde Katzen total niedlich.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Ich hab schon eine \o/ Zwar ist sie verrückt aber ich mag sie <3


----------



## Dropz (16. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wenn ich zuhause ausziehe, leg ich mir ein Kätzchen zu, finde Katzen total niedlich.^^



meine katze ist 4 und immernoch so groß wie eine sehr junge katze  Es lohnt sich


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Hm im TV läuft nur Mist, ich glaub, ich leg mal Star Wars IV wieder ein :>


----------



## mookuh (16. Juli 2011)

abend


----------



## Dropz (16. Juli 2011)

Oder sc2 Tuniere live


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Hm das erinnert mich daran, dass ich mir Sc2 noch holen wollte, vor allem weils ja eh nur noch 30€ kostet


----------



## Dropz (16. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hm das erinnert mich daran, dass ich mir Sc2 noch holen wollte, vor allem weils ja eh nur noch 30€ kostet



Jeder Euro lohnt sich beim Kauf


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Joa da hab ich eig keine Zweifel dran


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

Grad bei Youtube gesehen, das wollt ich euch nicht vorenthalten:

Trecker mit GTI Motor, ballert den Feldweg runter  is das geil.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t9S964Cn6T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Hoffen wir mal, dass er nur auf geraden Strecken fährt... :>


----------



## Saji (16. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal, dass er nur auf geraden Strecken fährt... :>



Nee, der fährt immer querfeldein.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Nee, der fährt immer querfeldein.


Fährt dieser Bauer querfeldein,
findet man bald nur sein Bein


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Joa da hab ich eig keine Zweifel dran



Ich schooon 

Huhu brille ^.^


----------



## Dropz (16. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich schooon
> 
> Huhu brille ^.^



pff


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich schooon
> 
> Huhu brille ^.^


Erinnert mich an ein Lied von JaKa 
"Und ihr nörgelt, ohne eine Revolution zu wollen. Unter Leistungsdruck erst recht nicht, weil zu nörgeln chic ist, auch wenn man gar nicht anti ist!"
Hey ^.^


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> pff



Ich find es halt nicht so gut 



Grüne schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an ein Lied von JaKa
> "Und ihr nörgelt, ohne eine Revolution zu wollen. Unter Leistungsdruck erst recht nicht, weil zu nörgeln chic ist, auch wenn man gar nicht anti ist!"
> Hey ^.^



Pff.

Geh lieber deine Katze füttern! :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich find es halt nicht so gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die schläft schon, anscheinend gefällt ihr der neue Teppich echt gut ^^
edit: yay Schnappszahl


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

So ich geh ins Bettchen, gudde Nacht!


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die schläft schon, anscheinend gefällt ihr der neue Teppich echt gut ^^
> edit: yay Schnappszahl



1. GZ

2. Leg dich zu ihr 

3. Nacht @ Konov


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. GZ
> 
> 2. Leg dich zu ihr
> 
> 3. Nacht @ Konov


1. Ty \o/
2. Naw, ich leg mich nicht auf den Teppich, auch wenn der echt super flauschig ist^^
3. Jo, nacht Konov


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> 2. Naw, ich leg mich nicht auf den Teppich, auch wenn der echt super flauschig ist^^



Wieso legst du dich nicht da hin?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso legst du dich nicht da hin?


Wieso sollte ich?


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich?



Weil deine Katze da schlummert


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil deine Katze da schlummert


Ja und da bin ich froh drüber, du kennst sie doch, die kann auch anders


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ja und da bin ich froh drüber, du kennst sie doch, die kann auch anders



Ich kenn sie nur von deinen mystischen Erzählungen her.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kenn sie nur von deinen mystischen Erzählungen her.


War vll das falsche Wort, aber das mein ich damit :> 
Sie ist manchmal etwas seltsam, da bin ich froh, wenn sie schläft und süß ist ^.^


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> War vll das falsche Wort, aber das mein ich damit :>
> Sie ist manchmal etwas seltsam, da bin ich froh, wenn sie schläft und süß ist ^.^



Du hast sie doch mit deinen Terror erst dahingebracht, dass sie so gestört ist! 

Und Katzen sind nicht immer süß! :teach:


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast sie doch mit deinen Terror erst dahingebracht, dass sie so gestört ist!
> 
> Und Katzen sind nicht immer süß! :teach:


Was für ein Terror? o_O


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

So, ich zock mal aus lw eine Runde L4D2 Solo, die lw wird dadurch nicht besser, aber ich bin wenigstens abgelenkt.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Was für ein Terror? o_O



Äh... äh... die laute Musik!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Äh... äh... die laute Musik!


Ich hör Musik wenn sie da ist nur mit Kopfhörern


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich hör Musik wenn sie da ist nur mit Kopfhörern



Awww, wie lieb von dir


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Awww, wie lieb von dir


Ja. Sie dankt es mir, indem sie mich solange nervt, bis sie Futter bekommt. Und das, obwohl eig immer Futter da ist, sie will immer neues... >_<


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

So mal sehen, ob ich in 30min wieder da bin, weil mir alleine nach 2 Leveln langweilig geworden ist, also bis gleich. xD


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ja. Sie dankt es mir, indem sie mich solange nervt, bis sie Futter bekommt. Und das, obwohl eig immer Futter da ist, sie will immer neues... >_<



Sie ist halt ne Königin


----------



## Dropz (16. Juli 2011)

meine katze macht totstellen auf dem boden


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Awww :>


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Naja aus den 2 Leveln wurde nichts bei L4D2, ist nur eins geworden.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Da hat jmd Durchhaltevermögen *fg*


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Ja, alleine macht nicht wirklich Spass.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Das stimmt allerdings ;(


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Vorallem, wenn man sich mal entscheidet, Meele sein zulassen und nur mit Pistolen durchzulaufen.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Aber Missionen mit Bots machen echt nicht so viel Spaß. Vor allem fehlen gute Chatkommentare *fg*


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Mir geht es auf den Senkel, dass ich mehr als das vierfache an Kills habe als die Bots .^^

Edit: Das mit den Chatkommentaren kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich bisher nie jemanden gefunden habe zum zocken.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Mit Razyl und Asayur wars bis jetzt immer sehr lustig^^

Btw, was macht ihr so? :>


----------



## Dropz (16. Juli 2011)

ich mochte l4d2 nie 
Ich genieße sc2 liveaction in hd  @brille


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Mit Razyl und Asayur wars bis jetzt immer sehr lustig^^
> 
> Btw, was macht ihr so? :>



Langweilen, weil L4D alleine kB macht.^^


----------



## Azerak (16. Juli 2011)

l4d/2 is am Pc auch tierisch lame.

Morgen wirds erstmal im splitscreen auffer Xbox360 gezockt. Das macht richtig Laune


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Nee, Pc ist geiler, wenn ich bloss noch die Uncutversion hätte.^^


----------



## Dropz (16. Juli 2011)

http://www.teamliquid.net/video/streams/IGNProLeague das ist spannend  6k viewer sind es schon


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich mochte l4d2 nie
> Ich genieße sc2 liveaction in hd  @brille


Ich hatte anfangs auch kb auf l4d2, nachdem ich mir bereits Teil 1 gekauft hatte, aber als es im Steam Deal so günstig war musste ich zuschlagen *g*
@ Azerak: Erklärung, warum sollte es am PC lame sein?


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Ich mache doch was, ich seh mir das an:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ekLO8BwxwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (16. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich mache doch was, ich seh mir das an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Wenn man das wirklich mal machen würde, ich glaube da würden manche Leute verzweifeln.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Ui, Autopsie XXL auf n24, nice


----------



## Azerak (16. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ Azerak: Erklärung, warum sollte es am PC lame sein?


Weil wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe ich immer Splitscreen vorziehe.


Wer findet es schon besser alleine vorm PC zu sitzen wenn man sich mit Kumpels auf die couch werfen kann und dann zockt? ;-)


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Das Video ist zu geil.^^
Who= Tank
What= Mage
Idontknow= Priest
Why= Rogue
Because= Hunter
Tomorrow= Warlock
Idontcare= Paladin


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> Weil wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe ich immer Splitscreen vorziehe.
> 
> 
> Wer findet es schon besser alleine vorm PC zu sitzen wenn man sich mit Kumpels auf die couch werfen kann und dann zockt? ;-)



Falsche Frage. Denn genau das macht l4d2 am Pc besser. Kumpels haben nicht immer zur gleichen Zeit Zeit (sch... Formulierung lol), und sich mit 4 Kumpels zu verabreden abseits der Ferien, wenn jeder zur anderen Zeit beispielweise seine LK Klausuren schreibt und dann lernen muss, wenn die anderen Zeit haben, ist schwieriger, als abends mal schnell schauen wer on ist und eine kurze Runde zu zocken.
Deshalb ist l4d2 am PC definitiv nicht lame  
Aber ich muss dir zumindest beipflichten, dass mit Kumpels auf der Couch zocken wenn es klappt einen höheren Funfaktor hat :>


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich überhaupt mal wen zum zusammenzocken hätte wäre ich glücklich drüber.^^


----------



## Lakor (16. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Das Video ist zu geil.^^
> Who= Tank
> What= Mage
> Idontknow= Priest
> ...



Das Video ist mindestens genauso geil, ist nach dem gleichen Prinzip gestaltet 


Tante Edith sagt, dass ich auch den Link des Videos posten sollte  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIRfUOEUc_0


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wenn ich überhaupt mal wen zum zusammenzocken hätte wäre ich glücklich drüber.^^


Wenn ich nächste Woche mal wieder in Steam bin add ich dich mal, vll kommt Razyl auch mit^^


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Wuhu. xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Jetzt läuft auf n24 eine Reportage über Kampfsport. Lief zwar schonmal, ist aber echt sehenswert


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

So ich verabschiede mich erstmal.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Byebye


----------



## Dropz (16. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> So ich verabschiede mich erstmal.^^



nachti


----------



## Dropz (16. Juli 2011)

noch jemand da?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Ja  Hab versucht zu schlafen, aber ging nicht... :\


----------



## Dropz (16. Juli 2011)

es wird schon wieder hell  jetzt kann ich am besten einschlafen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Helligkeit beim Schlafen kann ich gar nicht ab, stockdunkel ftw :>


----------



## Dropz (16. Juli 2011)

aber das morgendliche "zwielicht" wenn es gerade hell wird?  Vorallem mit Vogelgezwitscher


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Das Zwielicht ja, die Vögel nein 
Gegen ein wenig Gezwitscher hab ich gar nichts, das finde ich schön. Aber was bei uns früh morgens manchmal los ist ist schon fast Reizüberflutung des Hörnervs >_<


----------



## Dropz (16. Juli 2011)

Bei mir ist es immer perfekt  vorallem bei gutem wetter sieht man schon die Sonne aufgehen  Da ich aber auf der anderen Seite des Hauses wohne ist es nicht zu hell und die vögel zwitschern leise. Durch ein offenes Fenster kombiniere ich die Atmosphäre mit frischer Morgenluft   Ich kann mir nichts bessere vorstellen um friedlich einzuschlafen ... Leider ähnelt das Wetter dem Herbst als dem Sommer<.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Juli 2011)

Klingt wirklich gut^^
Naja, bei mir ists atm verregnet, d.h. keine Vögel, aber auch kein Fenster weit offen :\
Egal, ich versuchs trotzdem nochma mit pennen, bb


----------



## Dropz (16. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen :]


----------



## Dropz (16. Juli 2011)

nabend


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Juli 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juli 2011)

naböööönd


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Huhu

Edit: Das mit der intregierten Webcam in meinem Laptop hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Saji (16. Juli 2011)

Guten Abend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Juli 2011)

Ist doch zum kotzen PvP in WoW ist mittlerweile echt im Arsch.
35k Frostblitze an 2.8k Abhärtung ist einfach nur lächerlich zum Glück spiel ich nur mit einem Char PvP. :/


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Edit: Das mit der intregierten Webcam in meinem Laptop hat sich erledigt.



Glückwunsch dazu


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Ja, einfach das Radfahren in die Stadt mit genutzt und bei MM reingerauscht und ein egekauft.^^


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

Kann man Döner eigentlich schon wieder oder immer noch () essen?

Hab früher gerne Döner gegessen. Vielleicht sind es auch Vorurteile, aber ich mach mir da über die Hygiene beim Salat gedanken. Und ich will ja nicht Döner nur mit Fleisch und Brot bestellen.

Traue mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, irgendwo noch was Gemüseartiges zu essen. Außer es ist privat zubereitet (bei Bekannten oder bei mir selbst).


----------



## H2OTest (16. Juli 2011)

ich denke schon aber der laden bei dem ich immer esse hatte ich noch nie was ...


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Also, wo wir unsere Döner kaufen ist alles in Ordnung (sind bisher auch die besten Döner, die ich je gegessen habe^^), ich esse aber die nur mit Fleisch und Zwiebeln, weil ich das Grünzeug nicht mag.^


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Also, wo wir unsere Döner kaufen ist alles in Ordnung (sind bisher auch die besten Döner, die ich je gegessen habe^^), ich esse aber die nur mit Fleisch und Zwiebeln, weil ich das Grünzeug nicht mag.^



Ich hab meistens alles draufpacken lassen nur Zwiebeln und Soßen nicht. ^^

edit: Hab richtig Hunger auf Döner, glaube morgen bestell ich mir einen nach Haus


----------



## tonygt (16. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hab meistens alles draufpacken lassen nur Zwiebeln und Soßen nicht. ^^
> 
> edit: Hab richtig Hunger auf Döner, glaube morgen bestell ich mir einen nach Haus



WOOT Döner lieferservice wie geil ist das denn


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. Juli 2011)

na klar lieferherd.de meine ich heist das


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> WOOT Döner lieferservice wie geil ist das denn



MAcht einer von den drei Dönerläden bei uns im Ort auch, bei den allen sind die Döner echt ein graus.^^


----------



## tonygt (16. Juli 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> na klar lieferherd.de meine ich heist das



Naja wir ham bei uns in der Stadt soviele Döner, egal wo man ist irgendwo ist sicher in Reichweite ein Döner.
Und @Konov ich würde mir keine Sorgen machen wegen dem Grünzeug ich hab meinen Dönerkonsum in letzter Zeit nicht wirklich vermindert und lebe auch noch


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Wahhhh Herr der Ringe Cartoon.... Augenkrebs!!


----------



## Petersburg (16. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wahhhh Herr der Ringe Cartoon.... Augenkrebs!!



Mein erster Gedanke als ich das im Fernsehn eben sah "Gabba Gandalf!"


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Die Ringegeister sind am geilsten. *ironie off*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Juli 2011)

Es sieht....öhm...interessant aus


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Die Ringgeister sehen aus, als ob die von Schauspielern gespielt werden und einfach nur in den Film reingeschnitten wurden.^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. Juli 2011)

Tja da sieht man das ein Film durch kinderschuhe muss damit er später in real perfekt wird ^^ offenes ende -.- bloss wir der hobit in real film gut ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Juli 2011)

Was für ein Cartoon wie wo was hab ich verpasst!?


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Was für ein Cartoon wie wo was hab ich verpasst!?



Herr der Ringe Cartoon verpasst du.^^


----------



## tonygt (16. Juli 2011)

tumdidum schreibt grade den MTB Thread fürs forum


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Der Weihnachtsmann!... Ach halt ist nur Theoden. -.-


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Juli 2011)

*hust* outet sich endlich mal das er nicht einen Herr der Ringe Film gesehn hat *hust* *um sein Leben renn*


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> WOOT Döner lieferservice wie geil ist das denn



Naja selbst griechische Restaurants bieten Lieferservice an für Döner & Co. So teuer ist das dann auch nit. ^^




tonygt schrieb:


> tumdidum schreibt grade den MTB Thread fürs forum



Und wo isser?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> *hust* outet sich endlich mal das er nicht einen Herr der Ringe Film gesehn hat *hust* *um sein Leben renn*



dass lass ich mal so im Raum stehen und auf jeden wirken... :O


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> *hust* outet sich endlich mal das er nicht einen Herr der Ringe Film gesehn hat *hust* *um sein Leben renn*



Solange du die Bücher gelesen hast ist alles gut...


----------



## Petersburg (16. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dass lass ich mal so im Raum stehen und auf jeden wirken... :O



Ach so schlimm ist das doch garnicht AUF IHN


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Juli 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Solange du die Bücher gelesen hast ist alles gut...



ja...*langsam weggeh*


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

FarCry auf RTL... der Film wirkt wie ein super billiges B-Movie mit Til Schweiger und Ralf Möller.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> FarCry auf RTL... der Film wirkt wie ein super billiges B-Movie mit Til Schweiger und Ralf Möller.



Uwe Boll at its best


----------



## H2OTest (16. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> ja...*langsam weggeh*



ja .. dich beim weggehen begleiten


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Also ich find es nicht schlimm, dass ihr den nicht gesehn habt, ist aber i-wie schade.


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Uwe Boll at its best



LOL Tatsächlich.. oh man


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> tumdidum schreibt grade den MTB Thread fürs forum



MTB?


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Also ich find es nicht schlimm, dass ihr den nicht gesehn habt, ist aber i-wie schade.



Fand den immer von den Trailern her schon so verdammt langweilig vlt einfach nicht mein setting.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> LOL Tatsächlich.. oh man



Nicht zu vergessen sind auch seine Klassiker 

Alone in the Dark 1
Alone in the Dark 2 (WTF?!)
BloodRayne 
BloodRayne 2
BloodRyne 3 The Third Reich.

Alles Spieleperlen, die unbedingt verfilmt werden mussten


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen sind auch seine Klassiker
> 
> Alone in the Dark 1
> Alone in the Dark 2 (WTF?!)
> ...



Er verfilmt doch alles was nicht niet und nagelfest ist. :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juli 2011)

Ja, und alle Filme/Spiele hatten Potenzial.

Er wollte ja auch F.E.A.R. verfilmen, aber gut das hat sich dann zum Glück erledigt.


----------



## H2OTest (16. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> MTB?



Mountaibike


----------



## tonygt (16. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und wo isser?



Bin dran


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ja, und alle Filme hatten Potenzial.
> 
> Er wollte ja auch F.E.A.R. verfilmen, aber gut das hat sich dann zum Glück erledigt.



F.E.A.R.? Das würe ein Film wohl gewesen, den ich gesehen hätte.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juli 2011)

Ein gut gemacht Far Cry- Film wär auch was. Aber mein Gott, Till Schweiger und der Möller... geht einfach nicht -.-


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Mountaibike



Und ich dachte was interessantes.


----------



## tonygt (16. Juli 2011)

Es ist vollbracht


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht



Mach mehr Threads!


----------



## tonygt (16. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mach mehr Threads!



Ich erstelle Grundsätzlich eher selten Threads da es die meisten ja schon gibt . Ausserdem bin ich eh müde und geh jetzt pennen

N8


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> N8



Gute Nacht


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Hab gerade gemerkt, dass die Installationscd für die Webcam leicht verbogen ist. Oo


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich erstelle Grundsätzlich eher selten Threads da es die meisten ja schon gibt . Ausserdem bin ich eh müde und geh jetzt pennen
> 
> N8



Hab schon geantwortet im Thread. ^^

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Hab gerade gemerkt, dass die Installationscd für die Webcam leicht verbogen ist. Oo



Dass wird jetzt von einem Buch und alle drei Herr der Ringe Teile in einem Buch als Gewicht gerichtet.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Dass wird jetzt von einem Buch und alle drei Herr der Ringe Teile in einem Buch als Gewicht gerichtet.



O_o

Langeweile?


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> O_o
> 
> Langeweile?



Nee, Buch als unterlage, Cd auf das Buch legen und das Herr der Ringe Buch auf die CD legen.^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nee, Buch als unterlage, Cd auf das Buch legen und das Herr der Ringe Buch auf die CD legen.^^



Klappt nicht, ich hab mal eine verbogene Treiber-CD von einem Drucker bekommen. Ich hab das Ding einen Monat lang unter meine dicksten Uni-Bücher gelegt, u.a. war da auch die Gesetzessammlung Schönfelder dabei... im Endeffekt hab ich mir die Treiber dann aus dem Netz geladen.


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

Naja angeblich soll man eine CD mit Wärme wieder gerade bekommen.


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Warscheinlich sind die Daten dann aber trotzdem futsch 

So ich geh auch ins Bett. Gute Nacht buffies!


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

Ach Mensch, dann muss ich doch wirklich das was auf der CD downloaden. -.-


----------



## Dominau (17. Juli 2011)

Naaaabend


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

Huhu Dominau

Edit: Juhu, neue Webcam (damit hat sich das Prob mit der Intregierten behoben) und neues HEadset (zwar nicht so ein megageiles Teil, gab es ja bloss zu der Webcam dazu, aber es ist besser als meine halbschrotten Kopfhöhrer+ Mikro von kaputten Headset).


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (17. Juli 2011)

Bäh, schon wieder nach 2 Uhr und ich bin noch wach, weil ich mir nach jeder Folge von Death Note sage: "1 Folge noch, dann geht's in Bett" ( bestimmt schon seit 3 Folgen  )


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

Und wo biste nu?^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (17. Juli 2011)

Anfang von Folge 25 

EDIT: Und du?


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

Da müsste L schon tot sein oder?


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (17. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Da müsste L schon tot sein oder?



Nein, wie gesagt,bin erst beim Anfang der Folge ...


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

Dann weißt du es schon, aber keine Angst, es geht weiter, auch wenn nicht ganz so spannend.^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (17. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Dann weißt du es schon, aber keine Angst, es geht weiter, auch wenn nicht ganz so spannend.^^



Immer diese Spoiler...  ist aber oki^^
Jau, hab mir schon gedacht, dass sich die Geschichte auf die restlichen 12(!) Folgen weiterzieht...


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

Ja, L wird ersetzt durch.... *trommelwirbel* L

Mir war L irgendwie symphatisch.


----------



## Dominau (17. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Da müsste L schon tot sein oder?



DU MONSTER!!!!1111 :<<<
Ich war noch nicht soweit mit dem schauen.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (17. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja, L wird ersetzt durch.... *trommelwirbel* L
> 
> Mir war L irgendwie symphatisch.



Hast du auch etwa  eine Schwäche für Sahnetorten?  


EDIT:Meine Rechtschreibung & mein Satzbau lassen am Abend nach...^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (17. Juli 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> DU MONSTER!!!!1111 :<<<
> Ich war noch nicht soweit mit dem schauen.



Ich auch, aber ich bin jetzt eh bestimmt gleich bei der Stelle


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Hast du eine etwa auch eine Schwäche für Sahnetorten?



Ach was, der stopft doch alles Süßes in sich rein, was der in die Finger bekommt, ein Wunder, dass der noch keine Kugel ist.

Ich frage mich wie das noch 7 Folgen weitergehen soll. Oo


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (17. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ach was, der stopft doch alles Süßes in sich rein, was der in die Finger bekommt, ein Wunder, dass der noch keine Kugel ist.
> 
> Ich frage mich wie das noch 7 Folgen weitergehen soll. Oo


Achwat, das verbrennt alles sein Hirn..


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

WTF, hab eine deutsche Folge mit deutschen Untertitel gefunden und der Untertitel entspricht nicht dem, was gesagt wird. xD


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (17. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> WTF, hab eine deutsche Folge mit deutschen Untertitel gefunden und der Untertitel entspricht nicht dem, was gesagt wird. xD


Haha, das war bei mir auch schon mal


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl alle "schlauen" Kopfe in dem Anime stopfen sich mit Süßigkeiten voll (es gibt glaube nur 2 Ausnahmen).


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (17. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl alle "schlauen" Kopfe in dem Anime stopfen sich mit Süßigkeiten voll (es gibt glaube nur 2 Ausnahmen).


Hehe =D


Naja,es ist gleich schon fast wieder 3 und ich sollte echt mal schlafen 
Bin jetzt mit Folge 25 fertig und hab damit mein Tagespensum erreicht 

GUTE NACHT LIEBES BUFFED-FORUM! )


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

Nacht Brain^^



> Hehe =D



Ja, der eine stopft andauernt Schokolade in sich rein. Oo


----------



## Skatero (17. Juli 2011)

Hi und Nacht.

Viel zu früh zu Hause. /:


----------



## Dropz (17. Juli 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hi und Nacht.
> 
> Viel zu früh zu Hause. /:



re und nachti


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

Es ist 21:41uhr.
Einen wunderschönen guten Abend, hier ist Sabito mit den Tagesthemen: Nichts!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juli 2011)

Schalom


----------



## skyline930 (17. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend, hier ist Sabito mit den Tagesthemen: Nichts!



Eine wundervolle Zusammenfassung meines Tages. Man könnte höchstens noch sagen "Nichts! ... außer Regen". 16 Grad und Regen seit heute Nacht, Sommerfeeling pur.

Mal eine Frage: Ich verschlinge gerade jede Folge des Sarazar L.A. Noire Lets Plays, und frage mich gerade ob es ähnliche Spiele für den PC gibt? Wichtig wäre mir eigentlich nur dass es kein Point and Click ist, und es unterschiedliche Fälle (nicht nur ein Fall um den sich das Spiel dreht) gibt. Mir ist grad nach knobeln und mal nach was anderem als reines Geballer/LoL.


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

So weit ich weiß gibt es kein Spiel für den Pc, das so ähnlich ist.


----------



## skyline930 (17. Juli 2011)

Schade. Point and Clicks sprechen mich nämlich gar nicht an.


----------



## Human Ashes (17. Juli 2011)

Fast 22 Uhr, von der Arbeit zu Hause und es grüßt mich der Rechner mit HdRO offen, so stell ich mir das heimkommen vor ^^ 
guten Abend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juli 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Eine wundervolle Zusammenfassung meines Tages. Man könnte höchstens noch sagen "Nichts! ... außer Regen". 16 Grad und Regen seit heute Nacht, Sommerfeeling pur.
> 
> Mal eine Frage: Ich verschlinge gerade jede Folge des Sarazar L.A. Noire Lets Plays, und frage mich gerade ob es ähnliche Spiele für den PC gibt? Wichtig wäre mir eigentlich nur dass es kein Point and Click ist, und es unterschiedliche Fälle (nicht nur ein Fall um den sich das Spiel dreht) gibt. Mir ist grad nach knobeln und mal nach was anderem als reines Geballer/LoL.



Versuch mal Sherlock Holmes vs. Jack the Ripper. Da muss man auch beweise sammeln und sowat. Soll wirklich gut sein.


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Fast 22 Uhr, von der Arbeit zu Hause und es grüßt mich der Rechner mit HdRO offen, so stell ich mir das heimkommen vor ^^
> guten Abend



Hi und willkommen im Buffed Forum ist ja dein erster Poste ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juli 2011)

Naja ich hau mich auch mal hin, morgen früh hoch ._______.

Tschööö


----------



## Human Ashes (17. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hi und willkommen im Buffed Forum ist ja dein erster Poste ^^


joa bis jetzt eher uneingeloggt mitgelesen aber ich dachte mir halt mal, "wofür hab ich denn einen Account?" und hab mir das ein wenig eingerichtet ^^ 
schön einen Bronie zu sehen


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> joa bis jetzt eher uneingeloggt mitgelesen aber ich dachte mir halt mal, "wofür hab ich denn einen Account?" und hab mir das ein wenig eingerichtet ^^
> schön einen Bronie zu sehen



hehe sehr nice


----------



## skyline930 (17. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> schön einen Bronie zu sehen



Sie werden immer mehr O_O

Edit: Ups, überlesen. Danke Sh1k4ri.


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Sie werden immer mehr O_O


Jop

Versuche mit meinem Bro und nem Kumpel L4D2 zuzweit zu zocken, mein Kumpel hat aber ien kleines Prob, dass wir beheben müssen.^^


----------



## Human Ashes (17. Juli 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Sie werden immer mehr O_O


hehe, ich kenne fast niemanden der mlp-fim gesehen hat und es nicht genial fand ^^


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juli 2011)

Guten Abend :3


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> hehe, ich kenne fast niemanden der mlp-fim gesehen hat und es nicht genial fand ^^



FIM ist auch einfach Genial, hab zwar selbst nocht nicht alle Folgen gesehen, da ich mir immer nur 1-2 Folgen an verschiedenen Tagen angucke, damit ich mich hin und wieder auf was freuen kann.
Naja ich begebe mich jetzt langsam mal richtung Bett ,nochn bissel was lesen und dann pennen .
n8


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> hehe, ich kenne fast niemanden der mlp-fim gesehen hat und es nicht genial fand ^^



Ich könnt so langsam kotzen bei den ganzen Ponys.


----------



## skyline930 (17. Juli 2011)

Der kleiner Drachen da ist ja mal geil 

(Verdammt -.-)


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Eine wundervolle Zusammenfassung meines Tages. Man könnte höchstens noch sagen "Nichts! ... außer Regen". 16 Grad und Regen seit heute Nacht, Sommerfeeling pur.
> 
> Mal eine Frage: Ich verschlinge gerade jede Folge des Sarazar L.A. Noire Lets Plays, und frage mich gerade ob es ähnliche Spiele für den PC gibt? Wichtig wäre mir eigentlich nur dass es kein Point and Click ist, und es unterschiedliche Fälle (nicht nur ein Fall um den sich das Spiel dreht) gibt. Mir ist grad nach knobeln und mal nach was anderem als reines Geballer/LoL.



L.A. Noire erscheint im Herbst für PC


----------



## Human Ashes (17. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich könnt so langsam kotzen bei den ganzen Ponys.


Es ist doch letztendlich bei jedem Hype so, dass ganz viele etwas toll finden. Hier ist es halt ne ganz große Sache die halt überdurchschnittlich viele toll finden, lass ihnen doch ihren Spaß und wenn es dich nerft ignoriere sie einfach weitgehend  



skyline930 schrieb:


> Der kleiner Drachen da ist ja mal geil
> 
> (Verdammt -.-)



Spyke 


Razyl schrieb:


> L.A. Noire erscheint im Herbst für PC


oh ja, wie sehr ich mich darauf schon freue

genauso wie ich hoffe, dass sich das Gerücht bestätigt das Win8 eine xBox 360 Games Unterstützung mit bringt ^^ 

@tonygt
eine gute Nacht wünsche ich


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> genauso wie ich hoffe, dass sich das Gerücht bestätigt das Win8 eine xBox 360 Games Unterstützung mit bringt ^^



Unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht Fahrenheit?


----------



## Human Ashes (17. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich.


Naja wenn man bedenk, dass sie schon dabei sind die xBox Games und die Games für Windows Live in eine Sparte zu stecken und das weitgehend im Marketplace vereinen würde ich sagen, dass eine kleine Hoffnung entstehen kann


----------



## skyline930 (17. Juli 2011)

Glaub ich auch nicht.

Btw, Herbst dauert noch so lange, ich brauch jetzt was zu tun 
Naja, guck ich weiter mlp -.-


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Vielleicht Fahrenheit?



Fahrenheit ist eher ein Heavy Rain, als ein L.A. Noire mit Kriminalfällen.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Naja wenn man bedenk, dass sie schon dabei sind die xBox Games und die Games für Windows Live in eine Sparte zu stecken und das weitgehend im Marketplace vereinen würde ich sagen, dass eine kleine Hoffnung entstehen kann



Der Marketplace war schon immer sehr gleich. In die Sparte wird das nur gesteckt, weil es unnötiger Dreck ist. Auf dem PC braucht eigentlich niemand GFWL.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juli 2011)

Naja, es ist nicht gerade einfach, etwas zu finden, das 1:1 passt.


----------



## Human Ashes (17. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Marketplace war schon immer sehr gleich. In die Sparte wird das nur gesteckt, weil es unnötiger Dreck ist. Auf dem PC braucht eigentlich niemand GFWL.


Es wird einem halt aufgezwängt, ich meine man braucht ja selbst einen GFWL Account wenn man nur Bioshock 2 zocken will, selbst wenn man es in erster Linie offline spielt zwängt sich einem der Anmelde Client förmlich auf


----------



## skyline930 (17. Juli 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Naja, es ist nicht gerade einfach, etwas zu finden, das 1:1 passt.



Naja, werd ich bis Herbst warten müssen, und hoffe drauf das es keine zu hohen reqs hat


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Naja, werd ich bis Herbst warten müssen, und hoffe drauf das es keine zu hohen reqs hat



Wenn sie es ordentlich portieren, dann sollten die Anforderungen nicht allzu hoch sein. Die Grafik ist ja nicht so dolle :S


----------



## skyline930 (17. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist ja nicht so dolle :S



Das macht mir herzlich wenig aus, ich bin 640x480 gewohnt ._.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Das macht mir herzlich wenig aus, ich bin 640x480 gewohnt ._.



Bitte was? D:


----------



## skyline930 (17. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bitte was? D:



Ja, meine Grafikkarte *ist* scheiße.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juli 2011)

Ich sags nochmal, Sherlock Holmes vs. Jack the Ripper ist wirklich klasse. Gibt es auch schon für nen 10er 

edit: http://www.amazon.de/Sherlock-Holmes-jagt-Jack-Ripper/dp/B001EOOKAM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Human Ashes (17. Juli 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ja, meine Grafikkarte *ist* scheiße.


wow, sag jetzt aber nicht, dass du auch noch mit 16bit Farben rumrennst


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## skyline930 (17. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> wow, sag jetzt aber nicht, dass du auch noch mit 16bit Farben rumrennst



Naja, SO scheiße jetzt auch wieder nicht 

(omfg, ich kann ernsthaft nicht glauben das ich gerade mlp gucke.)

@Sh1k4ri: Ja, habs vorhin nur überlesen, habs mir schon angeguckt. Danke


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ja, meine Grafikkarte *ist* scheiße.



Äh, kauf dirn neuen Rechner :S


----------



## skyline930 (17. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Äh, kauf dirn neuen Rechner :S



Momentan einfach kein Geld übrig. Hab mir zum 18 von meinem angesparten mein Auto gekauft, und als Schüler ist das Budget ohnehin begrenzt. Wobei ich ja schon im Technikforum gefragt hatte, ich werd meine Eltern anpumpen und mir ne neue Graka und noch nen RAM-Riegel leisten müssen


----------



## Human Ashes (17. Juli 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Naja, SO scheiße jetzt auch wieder nicht
> 
> (omfg, ich kann ernsthaft nicht glauben das ich gerade mlp gucke.)


was haste denn fürn Gesamtsystem? ob sich da das einzeln Aufrüsten überhauot lohnt ist da die Frage

(und wieder bestätigt sich meine Theorie ^^ )


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Momentan einfach kein Geld übrig. Hab mir zum 18 von meinem angesparten mein Auto gekauft, und als Schüler ist das Budget ohnehin begrenzt. Wobei ich ja schon im Technikforum gefragt hatte, ich werd meine Eltern anpumpen und mir ne neue Graka und noch nen RAM-Riegel leisten müssen



Dann arbeite mehr! :S


----------



## skyline930 (17. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> (und wieder bestätigt sich meine Theorie ^^ )





Ich verweise einfach mal auf meinen Post im Technik-Forum. > Klick Wie gesagt, komplett neuer Rechner kommt momentan einfach nicht in Frage. Und meines Erachtens nach wären die 2 Upgrades wohl das beste im Verhältnis Leistungsschub zu Preis. Das der Rechner allgemein nicht die Leistungskanone ist ist mir klar 

Edit: Naja, ich bin gerade dabei mein Abi zu machen, da bleibt (mir persönlich, da ich nicht der Topschüler bin) mir nicht zuviel Zeit um noch zu arbeiten. Soll keine Ausrede sein - aber ich bin mir sicher das ich alles zusammen nicht auf die Reihe bekomme.


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

USA vs Japan Frauenfussball Finale Elfmeterschießen... die Damen machen es spannend bis zur letzten Sekunde ^^


----------



## Human Ashes (17. Juli 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ich verweise einfach mal auf meinen Post im Technik-Forum. > Klick Wie gesagt, komplett neuer Rechner kommt momentan einfach nicht in Frage. Und meines Erachtens nach wären die 2 Upgrades wohl das beste im Verhältnis Leistungsschub zu Preis. Das der Rechner allgemein nicht die Leistungskanone ist ist mir klar
> 
> Edit: Naja, ich bin gerade dabei mein Abi zu machen, da bleibt (mir persönlich, da ich nicht der Topschüler bin) mir nicht zuviel Zeit um noch zu arbeiten. Soll keine Ausrede sein - aber ich bin mir sicher das ich alles zusammen nicht auf die Reihe bekomme.


wow die Karte ist wirklich... ^^ 
hm vll. gewinnste ja die 460 OC vom Buffed Show Gewinnspiel 

&#8364;dit: @Konov 
ach ist jetzt Elfmeter? Als ich grad eben reingeschaut hatte stand es 2|1 für die USA


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> wow die Karte ist wirklich... ^^
> hm vll. gewinnste ja die 460 OC vom Buffed Show Gewinnspiel
> 
> €dit: @Konov
> ach ist jetzt Elfmeter? Als ich grad eben reingeschaut hatte stand es 2|1 für die USA



Jo die Japaner haben ausgeglichen ^^
Jetzt Elfmeterschießen.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juli 2011)

*alle Daumen für Japan drück*


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juli 2011)

JAPAN ist Fußball Weltmeister. Geil!


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Japan ist Weltmeister schalalala


----------



## Human Ashes (17. Juli 2011)

Ach, das war schon das Meisterschaftsspiel? 
Da sieht man mal wie ich aufgepasst hab ^^


----------



## skyline930 (17. Juli 2011)

Ich hau ab Jungs, nächtle


----------



## Human Ashes (17. Juli 2011)

Folge fertig?  

gute Nacht


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2011)

Gut für Japan!


----------



## Arosk (17. Juli 2011)

jo biatsches was geht ab :>


----------



## Human Ashes (17. Juli 2011)

dein Trollface isn bisschen verrutscht


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube ich sollte iegentlich mal schlafen gehen, wenn ich morgen um 6:30uhr raus muss.^^


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2011)

Mann, ich zieh bald um und bin jetzt schon so gestresst, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, was ich schreiben soll xD

Hallo erstmal


----------



## Human Ashes (18. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich sollte iegentlich mal schlafen gehen, wenn ich morgen um 6:30uhr raus muss.^^


Hm, joa das wäre schon nicht schlecht, ich hab die Woche Urlaub, das finde ich natürlich ganz toll ^^



Magogan schrieb:


> Mann, ich zieh bald um und bin jetzt schon so gestresst, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, was ich schreiben soll xD
> 
> Hallo erstmal



Wo gehts denn hin ich welches schöne Städtchen/Dörfchen/Ortschaft ?


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Hm, joa das wäre schon nicht schlecht, ich hab die Woche Urlaub, das finde ich natürlich ganz toll ^^



Ich habe Ferien, muss bloss morgen mit meiner Mum zu ihren Anwalt, damit wir (mein Bro und ich) ein paar Dinge klären können.


----------



## Human Ashes (18. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich habe Ferien, muss bloss morgen mit meiner Mum zu ihren Anwalt, damit wir (mein Bro und ich) ein paar Dinge klären können.



jajaja was habt ihr wieder angestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Nichts, wir fahren bloss nicht mehr zu unserem Dad und jetzt meint der unsere Mutter hält uns von ihm fern, jetzt sollen wir mit zum Anwalt und erklären, dass wir unseren Dad erstmal nicht sehen wollen.


----------



## Human Ashes (18. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nichts, wir fahren bloss nicht mehr zu unserem Dad und jetzt meint der unsere Mutter hält uns von ihm fern, jetzt sollen wir mit zum Anwalt und erklären, dass wir unseren Dad erstmal nicht sehen wollen.


Okey das geht mich zwar nichts an aber warum wollt ihr ihn den nicht sehen? 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ihm das schon weh tut wenn seine eigenen Söhne ihn erstmal nichtmehr sehen wollen, hat er denn was schlimmes gemacht?


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Der Typ ist schlimm, er meint immer, wir sollen mit ihm etwas machen/ er will etwas mit uns machen, dann schlagen wir ihm etwas vor z.b. ins Kino gehen und er meint er hätte dafür kein Geld, macht aber immer was mit seiner Freundin und deren Söhnen, da kann der auch ruhig mal für uns drei Kinokarten kaufen und wenn er etwas vorschlägt und wir haben keinen Bock, regt der sich immer auf. -.-


----------



## Human Ashes (18. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Der Typ ist schlimm, er meint immer, wir sollen mit ihm etwas machen/ er will etwas mit uns machen, dann schlagen wir ihm etwas vor z.b. ins Kino gehen und er meint er hätte dafür kein Geld, macht aber immer was mit seiner Freundin und deren Söhnen, da kann der auch ruhig mal für uns drei Kinokarten kaufen und wenn er etwas vorschlägt und wir haben keinen Bock, regt der sich immer auf. -.-



Hm okey, dass das nerfig ist versteht sich allerdings von selbst.
Im grunde ja schon ein großes Indiz, dass sowas dann gleich mit Anwalt geregelt werden muss.
Nunja, dann hoffe ich mal für dich, dass sich das ganze ohne großes Tralala regelt und ihr evtl. mal wieder nen besseren Draht zu ihm kriegt.


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Naj, nicht nur deswegen gehen wir ja zum Anwalt, sondern auch, dass er meint unsere Mutter bedroht, erpresst, verbietet uns zu ihm zugehen und in einem Schreiben von ihm stand, unsere Mutter solle uns doch dazubringen zu ihm zugehen, aber er will uns ja nicht zwingen, wenn wir aber nicht wollen, müsste unsere Mutter uns zwingen zu ihm zu gehen.


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2011)

Nur scheiße dass man um 6:30 Uhr zum Anwalt muss, warum net um 10 oder 11 Uhr


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Naja, wir stehen um 6:30Uhr auf, wir müssen um 7:30Uhr da sein, danach muss meine Mum arbeiten.


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Naja, wir stehen um 6:30Uhr auf, wir müssen um 7:30Uhr da sein, danach muss meine Mum arbeiten.



Axo. Naja dann kannste dich ja wieder ins Bett legen wenn du zurück bist


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Dann ist es hell und ich kann nicht schlafen.


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Wo gehts denn hin ich welches schöne Städtchen/Dörfchen/Ortschaft ?


Potsdam


----------



## Human Ashes (18. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Dann ist es hell und ich kann nicht schlafen.


Ach, wenn man nur müde genug ist geht das, ich hab nach 2 Nachtschichten heute auch den ganzen Tag (ungeplahnt) geschlafen ^^



Magogan schrieb:


> Potsdam


 
uh in die Nähe von Berlin, schön schön


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Ach, wenn man nur müde genug ist geht das, ich hab nach 2 Nachtschichten heute auch den ganzen Tag (ungeplahnt) geschlafen ^^


Ich nicht.^^


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Dann ist es hell und ich kann nicht schlafen.



Dann wälzte dich halt rum und tust so, ist auch nett manchmal  Ferien halt ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Abend


----------



## H2OTest (18. Juli 2011)

N'abend


----------



## Human Ashes (18. Juli 2011)

Abend


----------



## skyline930 (18. Juli 2011)

Einen wunderguten Abend wünsche ich allerseits


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2011)

Trallallitrallalla der Weihnachtsmann is daaa!!!!! 

Nabend


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2011)

Abend buffies!


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Nachdem der V-Mist endlich im TV kommt hört hoffentlich diese nervige Werbung auf >_<


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Abend



BRIIIIILLEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Yay, ein wildes Razyl \o/


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Yay, ein wildes Razyl \o/



Warum bist nicht im ICQ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum bist nicht im ICQ?


Mim Lap vorm TV ist schöner und auf der Couch auch gemütlicher :> (Chefsessel ist zwar schön, aber kann man nicht so gut reinsinken^^)


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Mim Lap vorm TV ist schöner und auf der Couch auch gemütlicher :> (Chefsessel ist zwar schön, aber kann man nicht so gut reinsinken^^)



Ich bin besser


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin besser


Najo, bist ja hier im N8schwärmer ;D


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Najo, bist ja hier im N8schwärmer ;D



Ja, aber im ICQ kann man privater sein :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, aber im ICQ kann man privater sein :O


PM :S


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2011)

Wat hier kann man auch privat sein 

Erzähl uns deine Geheimnisse, los


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> PM :S



Das können die Mods lesen! ;o


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Nabend, bin erst jetzt da, weil meine Oma Geb hatte und wir essen waren. Hab ein lecker Jägerschnitzel gegessen und als Nachtisch Filetmedallions von Harz-Reh mit Bratkartoffel (die waren göttlich).^^

Übrigens, brauche einen neuen Anime.^^

Werd mal L4D2 solo weiterzocken.^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Übrigens, brauche einen neuen Anime.^^



Pokemon


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das können die Mods lesen! ;o


ICQ kann doch auch jeder lesen, wenn er nur will :S


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pokemon



Danke nein, Naruto, Dragonball auch nicht.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> ICQ kann doch auch jeder lesen, wenn er nur will :S



Wenn. Die wollen aber nicht!


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

So, schieße ein paar Zombies zusammen, schaue ab und zu mal vorbei.^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> So, schieße ein paar Zombies zusammen, schaue ab und zu mal vorbei.^^



Schau immer vorbei!


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schau immer vorbei!



Geht nicht, dann kann ich kein eZombies zusammenschießen


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Geht nicht, dann kann ich kein eZombies zusammenschießen



Aber du kannst mit uns schreiben


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Will aber endlich die Solokampagne durchhaben, wenn ich schon alleine zocken muss.^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Will aber endlich die Solokampagne durchhaben, wenn ich schon alleine zocken muss.^^



Brille spielt mit dir!


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Ja wollt er noch machen.^^

Messer bei L4D ist geil. xD


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja wollt er noch machen.^^



Jetzt macht er es. Glaube ich.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt macht er es. Glaube ich.


Nö, bin nicht am PC. Und wenn kommst du auch mit, brauch doch meinen Autorandalierer :>


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube nicht.^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nö, bin nicht am PC. Und wenn kommst du auch mit, brauch doch meinen Autorandalierer :>



Ich hab L4D 2 durch


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab L4D 2 durch


Na und? Du komnmst trotzdem mit! :S


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Na und? Du komnmst trotzdem mit! :S



Du bist nicht im ICQ, ich bin nicht bei L4D 2.


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist nicht im ICQ, ich bin nicht bei L4D 2.



Auch noch handeln. xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist nicht im ICQ, ich bin nicht bei L4D 2.


Ja. Morgen bin ichs und du dann auch 
quid pro quo


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2011)

7 Stunden last.fm gehört ,ich bin stolz auf mich.


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ja. Morgen bin ichs und du dann auch
> quid pro quo



Sicher?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sicher?


Kommt drauf an wobei :>
Sicher, dass ich on sein werde: ja
Sicher, dass du dann L4d2 zockst: nein


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nabend, bin erst jetzt da, weil meine Oma Geb hatte und wir essen waren. Hab ein lecker Jägerschnitzel gegessen und als Nachtisch Filetmedallions von Harz-Reh mit Bratkartoffel (die waren göttlich).^^



Was geht?
Hauptspeise Jägerschnitzel und zum Nachtisch Filetmedaillons UND Bratkartoffeln? 

Geiles Menü das muss ich schon sagen.


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was geht?
> Hauptspeise Jägerschnitzel und zum Nachtisch Filetmedaillons UND Bratkartoffeln?
> 
> Geiles Menü das muss ich schon sagen.



Ja und danach nen Eiskaffee, ich frage mich, wieso ich nicht 2x die Filetmedallions gegessen habe, die waren einfach zu lecker.


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja und danach nen Eiskaffee, ich frage mich, wieso ich nicht 2x die Filetmedallions gegessen habe, die waren einfach zu lecker.



Ich frage mich warum du net geplatzt bist


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 7 Stunden last.fm gehört ,ich bin stolz auf mich.


Du bist stolz darauf, dass du passiv bist? :>
Oder bist du stolz, weil du etwas über dich ergehen lässt?
Wenn es letzteres ist: Die Dominas werden später sicher auch stolz sein ;(


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wobei :>
> Sicher, dass ich on sein werde: ja
> Sicher, dass du dann L4d2 zockst: nein



Du wirst nicht on sein


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber du kannst mit uns schreiben



Ich bleibe doch da, es läuft nur Mist im Fernsehn, deswegen werde ich jetzt FF13 zocken.^^

@Konov
Ich platze nicht, ich habe da schonmal drei Schnitzel da gegessen (natürlich mit Beilage).^^

@Razyl
Sei nicht so pessimistisch


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2011)

Pessimistisch? Neee, realistisch


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pessimistisch? Neee, realistisch


Nö, du bist nur ein anti-alles-nur-um-sich-abzuheben-schwarzseher, der nur nicht an den weltuntergang glaubt weil es mainstream geworden ist 
Spaß beiseite, ich denke mal so ggn Mittag bin ich on <.<


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6wB0y-0NIVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Endlich! Ihr neuer Song *-*


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Aber... Aber es ist doch Montag :<


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite, ich denke mal so ggn Mittag bin ich on <.<



Da bin ich wohl noch auf dem Arbeitsamt :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da bin ich wohl noch auf dem Arbeitsamt :S


>_<
Wann biste wieder da?


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> >_<
> Wann biste wieder da?



Äh, k.A.

Gegen 13.00 Uhr sollte ich online sein


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Äh, k.A.
> 
> Gegen 13.00 Uhr sollte ich online sein


Passt =)


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Ich bin wohl eh die nächsten zwei Tage 24Std on.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Nicht gesund =(


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Passt =)





Okay



Sabito schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl eh die nächsten zwei Tage 24Std on.^^



o.O 

Warum?


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> o.O
> 
> Warum?



Keine Lust zu schlafen, habe in letzter Zeit so übertrieben viel gepennt.^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Keine Lust zu schlafen, habe in letzter Zeit so übertrieben viel gepennt.^^



2 Stunden?


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Ein angemessener Schlafrhytmus ist aber notwendig


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ein angemessener Schlafrhytmus ist aber notwendig



Ich weiß, aber der ist bei mir eh schon im Eimer (schlafe in letzter zeit zwischen 3-11 Std)


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich weiß, aber der ist bei mir eh schon im Eimer (schlafe in letzter zeit zwischen 3-11 Std)


Tja, das ist nicht gut für die Konzentration und die Aufnahmefähigkeit. =(


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Aufnahmefähigkeit? Ich weiß garnicht, was ich neben den ganzen Daten, die mein Gehirn nebenbei ermitteln noch aufnehmen soll. Oo
Konzentration? Die leidet dadrunter nicht, wird komischerweise sogar noch besser. Oo


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Aufnahmefähigkeit? Ich weiß garnicht, was ich neben den ganzen Daten, die mein Gehirn nebenbei ermitteln noch aufnehmen soll. Oo
> Konzentration? Die leidet dadrunter nicht, wird komischerweise sogar noch besser. Oo


1. Der Filter funktioniert nicht mehr richtig, falls man das so sagen kann.
2. Besoffene glauben auch, sie könnten Sachen besser.


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Aufnahmefähigkeit? Ich weiß garnicht, was ich neben den ganzen Daten, die mein Gehirn nebenbei ermitteln noch aufnehmen soll. Oo
> Konzentration? Die leidet dadrunter nicht, wird komischerweise sogar noch besser. Oo



Das is nur am Anfang so, irgendwann kommt dann der Absturz


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. Der Filter funktioniert nicht mehr richtig, falls man das so sagen kann.
> 2. Besoffene glauben auch, sie könnten Sachen besser.



1. Nein, funktioniert richtig, es sind Werte, die ich nebenbei berechne.
2. Es ist wirklich so, habe ich und ein Kumpel mal getestet (er ist irgendwann eingeschlafen und war ausgeschlafen).


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> 1. Nein, funktioniert richtig, es sind Werte, die ich nebenbei berechne.
> 2. Es ist wirklich so, habe ich und ein Kumpel mal getestet (er ist irgendwann eingeschlafen und war ausgeschlafen).


1. Das weißt du woher? Kannst du dein Unterbewusstsein aktiv befragen? Wenn ja, geh zur Uni, die sind sicher interessiert 
Informationen werden im Schlaf verarbeitet und umgesetzt. Zu wenig Schlaf verhindert das.
Ebenso regeneriert sich das Gehirn und auch an sich der Körper im Schlaf. Zu wenig Schlaf wirkt sich also Zwangsweise auf deine Aufnahmefähigkeit aus
2. Nein ist es nicht. Es ist ein bewiesener Fakt, dass Schlafentzug/zu wenig Schlaf die Konzentration senkt. Das wird dir jeder Arzt bestätigen


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. Das weißt du woher? Kannst du dein Unterbewusstsein aktiv befragen? Wenn ja, geh zur Uni, die sind sicher interessiert
> Informationen werden im Schlaf verarbeitet und umgesetzt. Zu wenig Schlaf verhindert das.
> Ebenso regeneriert sich das Gehirn und auch an sich der Körper im Schlaf. Zu wenig Schlaf wirkt sich also Zwangsweise auf deine Aufnahmefähigkeit aus
> 2. Nein ist es nicht. Es ist ein bewiesener Fakt, dass Schlafentzug/zu wenig Schlaf die Konzentration senkt. Das wird dir jeder Arzt bestätigen



1. Das ist eh ganz komisch bei mir, ich habe eh Fähigkeiten entwickelt, die eigentlich total unmöglich sind,ich kann immernoch etwas höre, obwohl selbst Ohrenärtzte sagen, ich müsste eigentlich taub sein, bei dem ganzen Dreck, der in meinen Ohren ist (ist i-wie eine Krankheit), ich kann blind durch unseren Ort laufen (schon getestet und ich kenne den Ort, in dem ich wohne nicht auswendig) und dabei gehe ich wirklich gerade, ich berechne, wenn ich die Augen auf habe, nebenbei Entfernungen, Höhen (das ppassiert eigentlich bewusst).
2. Okay, dass Thema lassen wir dann mal.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> 1. Das ist eh ganz komisch bei mir, ich habe eh Fähigkeiten entwickelt, die eigentlich total unmöglich sind,ich kann immernoch etwas höre, obwohl selbst Ohrenärtzte sagen, ich müsste eigentlich taub sein, bei dem ganzen Dreck, der in meinen Ohren ist (ist i-wie eine Krankheit), ich kann blind durch unseren Ort laufen (schon getestet und ich kenne den Ort, in dem ich wohne nicht auswendig) und dabei gehe ich wirklich gerade, ich berechne, wenn ich die Augen auf habe, nebenbei Entfernungen, Höhen (das ppassiert eigentlich bewusst).
> 2. Okay, dass Thema lassen wir dann mal.^^


1. Da fällt mir nur Zubat ein *g*
2. Einverstanden :>


----------



## Dropz (18. Juli 2011)

nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Hey Dropz =)


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

was macht ihr so?


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Laaaaangweilen und mir einen neuen Anime suchen.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Lesen =)


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Laaaaangweilen und mir einen neuen Anime suchen.^^


deathnote schon durch?



Grüne schrieb:


> Lesen =)



was?


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Ja Death Note hab eich durch.


R.I.P. L (ich mochte den Typen)


----------



## Raffzahl (19. Juli 2011)

Nabend.

Spiele Pokémon Online gegen nen Freund. Und du, Dropz?


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja Death Note hab eich durch.
> 
> 
> R.I.P. L (ich mochte den Typen)


ich auch


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> was?


Proteinbiosynthese im Biobuch^^


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich auch



Folgende Leute konnt ich nicht ab: Light, Near und Mello.^^


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Proteinbiosynthese im Biobuch^^



  musste lernen?


Sabito schrieb:


> Folgende Leute konnt ich nicht ab: Light, Near und Mello.^^



ich fand Light aber auch ganz cool  Ich hab ihn zwar nicht "gemocht" aber auch keine antipathie verspürt


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich fand Light aber auch ganz cool  Ich hab ihn zwar nicht "gemocht" aber auch keine antipathie verspürt



Ich konnt Ligh tnicht ab, habe mir ab Folge 15 oder so auf seinen Tod gewartet, nun muss ich mir was neues suchen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> musste lernen?
> 
> 
> [...]


Eigentlich noch nicht, aber ich les mir schon mal den ganzen Kram der bisherigen Oberstufe durch, wenn ich schon Zeit hab^^
Einerseits weils mich bei manchen Themen echt interessiert, andererseits ist dann fürs Abi lernen entspannter^^


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Eigentlich noch nicht, aber ich les mir schon mal den ganzen Kram der bisherigen Oberstufe durch, wenn ich schon Zeit hab^^
> Einerseits weils mich bei manchen Themen echt interessiert, andererseits ist dann fürs Abi lernen entspannter^^



Ich darf nicht für das kommende Schuljahr vorlernen, ich könnt mich ja wieder langweilen und das Zeugnis wieder verhauen.^^


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Eigentlich noch nicht, aber ich les mir schon mal den ganzen Kram der bisherigen Oberstufe durch, wenn ich schon Zeit hab^^
> Einerseits weils mich bei manchen Themen echt interessiert, andererseits ist dann fürs Abi lernen entspannter^^



müsste ich eig auch mal machen


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich darf nicht für das kommende Schuljahr vorlernen, ich könnt mich ja wieder langweilen und das Zeugnis wieder verhauen.^^


:>
Ich muss das gewissermaßen, will 1er Abi (Bin atm schon auf nem guten Weg, 12P Schnitt bisher) und alles nochmal zu lernen/lesen, wenn ich Schule hab ist mir zu anstrengend, wenn dann noch die ganzen Klausuren, etc wieder kommen^^


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> :>
> Ich muss das gewissermaßen, will 1er Abi (Bin atm schon auf nem guten Weg, 12P Schnitt bisher) und alles nochmal zu lernen/lesen, wenn ich Schule hab ist mir zu antsrengend, wenn dann noch die ganzen Klausuren, etc wieder kommen^^



Ich gehe ab nächstes Schuljahr auf eine Wirtschaftsschule, die den Zweig IT-Dinestleistungen anbietet und ich darf nicht vorlernen. -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich gehe ab nächstes Schuljahr auf eine Wirtschaftsschule, die den Zweig IT-Dinestleistungen anbietet und ich darf nicht vorlernen. -.-


Haben die das explizit so gesagt?^^
Weil wer kann es denn verbieten, zu lernen?^^


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> :>
> Ich muss das gewissermaßen, will 1er Abi (Bin atm schon auf nem guten Weg, 12P Schnitt bisher) und alles nochmal zu lernen/lesen, wenn ich Schule hab ist mir zu anstrengend, wenn dann noch die ganzen Klausuren, etc wieder kommen^^



uiuiui  ich muss mich jetzt auch reinhängen, da 12P+ auch ca mein Ziel sind


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Nein, die nicht, aber meine Mutter.^^ Ich müsste mir eigentlich nochmal CSS ansehen, weil ich es wohl oder übel brauchen werde.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> uiuiui  ich muss mich jetzt auch reinhängen, da 12P+ auch ca mein Ziel sind


Gutes Ziel =)


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nein, die nicht, aber meine Mutter.^^ Ich müsste mir eigentlich nochmal CSS ansehen, weil ich es wohl oder übel brauchen werde.



wieso wirst du es brauchen?^^


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

HAben die mir von der Wirtschaftsschule gesagt, die für den Bereich IT-Dienstleistungen zuständig sind, im Grunde brauche ich Informatikwissen (Java, Html, CSS brauche ich auf jedenfall) und Wissen aus der Physik.

Edit: 
Das wird das sein, was ich brauche/ lernen werde:


Spoiler



*Berufsübergreifender Lernbereich* *Wochenstunden*
 Deutsch/Kommunikation 2
 Englisch/Kommunikation 3
 Politik 1
 Sport 2
 Religion 1
*Berufsbezogener Lernbereich Theorie mit den Lernfeldern*

 LF 1: Den Betrieb und sein Umfeld kennenlernen und präsentieren 2
 LF 4: Anwendungssysteme entwickeln und bereitstellen 8
*Berufsbezogener Lernbereich Praxis mit den Lernfeldern* 
 LF 2: Geschäftsprozesse und betriebliche Organisationen analysieren und abbilden 4 
LF 3: Einfache IT-Systeme planen und konfigurieren 7
 LF 5: Lern- und Arbeitsprozesse erfahren und reflektieren
(darin enthalten ist die praktische Ausbildung) insgesamt 200 Std. im Jahr

 LF6: Vernetzte IT-Systeme planen, installieren und dokumentieren 2


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

So, bin mal weg für heute Nacht, gn8, schlaft gut


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Nacht Brille


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> So, bin mal weg für heute Nacht, gn8, schlaft gut



nachti


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2011)

Ich will eine PLÜSCH GRÜNE BRILLE :<<<


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich will eine PLÜSCH GRÜNE BRILLE :<<<



Dann jag die Brille und stopf ihn aus.^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Dann jag die Brille und stopf ihn aus.^^



Ich mag ihn nicht weh tun


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

So, da nun niemand mehr zum schreiben da ist, werd ich Zombies schlachten gehen.


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

l4d?^^


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Jop, leider Solokampagne.^^

So nun aber endlich mit L4D2 anfangen.


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> :>
> Ich muss das gewissermaßen, will 1er Abi (Bin atm schon auf nem guten Weg, 12P Schnitt bisher) und alles nochmal zu lernen/lesen, wenn ich Schule hab ist mir zu anstrengend, wenn dann noch die ganzen Klausuren, etc wieder kommen^^



Respekt, das spornt mich doch auch gleich nochmal an


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Respekt, das spornt mich doch auch gleich nochmal an



/sign


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Ach Fu, L4D2 gerade gecrasht. -.-
Naja, ich überlege welchen Anime ich sehen soll, No.6, Bleach oder Freezing.^^


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

kann dir leider keinen empfehlen hab sie alle (noch) nicht gesehen


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube ich mache das so: Bleach-> No.6-> Freezing
^^

Edit:
@ Dropz
vll kann ich dir einen dann empfehlen, wenn ich sie gesehen habe.^^


----------



## Delso (19. Juli 2011)

Himmel , ich muss in 5 stunden wieder aufstehen auf die Arbeit, nu sitz ich in einem Pokertunier fest und will ums verrecken nicht ausscheiden XD . 

Naja , schon 80 Dollar im Plus , tendenz nach oben , dann sitz ich morgen halt bissl müde auffer arbeit , da verdien ich an einem tag keine 80 Dollar XD.


----------



## Raffzahl (19. Juli 2011)

Warum solltest du auch schon aussteigen, wenn du noch die 100 Dollar schaffen könntest?^^


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

gl


----------



## Delso (19. Juli 2011)

vorallem weil die Preisgelder gegen ende erst richtig anziehen , 163 Leute left , Updates kommen


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Na dann, hoffentlich gewinnst du noch was, ich würde lieber gegen echte Menschen Pokern, da kann ich so geil bluffen, am PC würde dass nicht gehen.^^


----------



## Raffzahl (19. Juli 2011)

Was macht ihr so?


----------



## Delso (19. Juli 2011)

Randnotiz: 

Meine Mutter steht in der Tür , quengelt mich an , ich soll doch ins Bett gehen.

Ich bin 23 Jahre , und wenn ich bis 5 Uhr pokere und Zombie mäßig zur Arbeit gehe dann ist das meine Sache -.- .

Edit: bin noch Azubi, wohne noch zuhause 

149 Left , aktuelle 99er


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Habe angefangen Bleach zu schauen.^^


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Delso schrieb:


> Randnotiz:
> 
> Meine Mutter steht in der Tür , quengelt mich an , ich soll doch ins Bett gehen.
> 
> ...



lol viel Glück, aber wenn du es versemmelst, dann wirst du dich warscheinlich schwarz ärgern und zusätzlich auf der Arbeit die Augen net aufkriegen, wenn du überhaupt ausm Bett kommst. ^^

Was mir grad einfällt: Wisst ihr was toll ist?

Das gefühl zu haben, dass es Werktag ist und man ja eigentlich nächsten Tag früher aufstehen müsste. Da sich meine alltäglichen Pflichten wöchentlich aber Abends abspielen, bin ich es schon nicht gewohnt, früh aufzustehen. Nun sind Ferien und ich habe die Möglichkeit mir meinen Abend so frei einzuteilen. Keine Verpflichtungen... jeden Abend frei bis in die Puppen, es sei denn man unternimmt was, aber das lass ich jetzt mal nicht gelten. ^^

Um es kurz zu machen: Ich bleib noch ein bißchen auf.


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Habe angefangen Bleach zu schauen.^^



und wie ist der erste Eindruck?^^


----------



## Delso (19. Juli 2011)

"versemmeln" kann ich es nicht mehr 100%ig , ich bin schon in den Geldrängen , 91 Dollar sicher


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> und wie ist der erste Eindruck?^^



ich habe noch nicht mal die erste Folge zuende gesehen, erst dann werd ich mir ein Urteil bilden.


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Delso schrieb:


> "versemmeln" kann ich es nicht mehr 100%ig , ich bin schon in den Geldrängen , 91 Dollar sicher



Cool, dann hau rein und wimmel die Mama ab


----------



## Delso (19. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Cool, dann hau rein und wimmel die Mama ab



die war sofort wieder abgezogen , wollt mir nur aufm weg vom klo zurück ins bett einen mitgeben XD


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Delso schrieb:


> die war sofort wieder abgezogen , wollt mir nur aufm weg vom klo zurück ins bett einen mitgeben XD



Wie einen mitgeben? Was mitgeben?


----------



## Delso (19. Juli 2011)

ja , das sie halt nicht ohne was zu sagen an meiner tür vorbeigehen konnte sondern musste mir noch (verbal einen Seitenhieb) mitgeben musste.


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Delso schrieb:


> ja , das sie halt nicht ohne was zu sagen an meiner tür vorbeigehen konnte sondern musste mir noch (verbal einen Seitenhieb) mitgeben musste.



Achso, ja das kenn ich auch noch von früher. Bin ich froh dass ich das Problem nicht mehr hab 


edit: @Dropz, deine Sig sieht irgendwie künstlerisch wertvoll aus.


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> und wie ist der erste Eindruck?^^



Der Anime hat Potenzial, mal sehen wie es weiter geht.^^

Edit: Aber ich sollte mit einem der anderen beiden Anfangen, Bleach hat 350 Folgen, merke ich gerade.^^

Edit2: Ahhh, Entscheidungsproblem, soll ich IT-Dienstleistung oder Handel nehmen im nächsten Schuljahr (es ist blöse zwei Schulen zur Auswahl zu haben), ich tendiere zu IT-Dienstleistungen, aber Handel ist vll auch nicht schlecht. *grmpf*


----------



## Delso (19. Juli 2011)

Zwischenstand weil grade Pause ist: 

95 Spieler left , 106 Dollar sicher , bin aber momentan 93er , also entweder leg ich jetzt zu die nächsten 10 hände oder ich kann endlich schlafen , we will see

Edit: der wecker klingelt in 4 stunden , überlege ob es Energy Drink zum Frühstück gibt


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Achso, ja das kenn ich auch noch von früher. Bin ich froh dass ich das Problem nicht mehr hab
> 
> 
> edit: @Dropz, deine Sig sieht irgendwie künstlerisch wertvoll aus.



hehe danke


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Der Anime hat Potenzial, mal sehen wie es weiter geht.^^
> 
> Edit: Aber ich sollte mit einem der anderen beiden Anfangen, Bleach hat 350 Folgen, merke ich gerade.^^
> 
> Edit2: Ahhh, Entscheidungsproblem, soll ich IT-Dienstleistung oder Handel nehmen im nächsten Schuljahr (es ist blöse zwei Schulen zur Auswahl zu haben), ich tendiere zu IT-Dienstleistungen, aber Handel ist vll auch nicht schlecht. *grmpf*



Hört sich beides irgendwie langweilig an aber wenn ich wählen müsste, würde ich wohl spontan IT Dienstleistung nehmen.


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

@ Konov

Das wird das sein, was ich brauche/ lernen werde, also so gesehen meine Schulfächer dann (IT-Dienstleistung):


Spoiler



*Berufsübergreifender Lernbereich* *Wochenstunden*
 Deutsch/Kommunikation 2
 Englisch/Kommunikation 3
 Politik 1
 Sport 2
 Religion 1
*Berufsbezogener Lernbereich Theorie mit den Lernfeldern*

 LF 1: Den Betrieb und sein Umfeld kennenlernen und präsentieren 2
 LF 4: Anwendungssysteme entwickeln und bereitstellen 8
*Berufsbezogener Lernbereich Praxis mit den Lernfeldern* 
 LF 2: Geschäftsprozesse und betriebliche Organisationen analysieren und abbilden 4 
LF 3: Einfache IT-Systeme planen und konfigurieren 7
 LF 5: Lern- und Arbeitsprozesse erfahren und reflektieren
(darin enthalten ist die praktische Ausbildung) insgesamt 200 Std. im Jahr

 LF6: Vernetzte IT-Systeme planen, installieren und dokumentieren 2



Berufe wären z.B. Fachinformatiker/-in, Informatikkaufmann/-frau, IT-Systemelektroniker/-in, IT-Systemkaufmann/-frau

Edit: Die Zahlen hinter den Fächer sind die Wochenstunden.


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

ich würde auch zu IT Dienstleistung tendieren


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich würde auch zu IT Dienstleistung tendieren



Ja vorallem, wenn die Schule, wo ich dann Handel als Schwerpunkt hätte, eine Schule mit schlechten Ruf ist.


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Naja sieht ja gar nicht sooo schlecht aus der Stundenplan...

Hat jemand Lust noch mit ne Runde isketch zu zocken? ^^


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja sieht ja gar nicht sooo schlecht aus der Stundenplan...
> 
> Hat jemand Lust noch mit ne Runde isketch zu zocken? ^^



was ?


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Eine Runde was?^^

Ahhh, fieser Ohrwurm. -.-


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fQrNZ58Xgdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

http://www.isketch.net/isketch.shtml

Looos kommt alle rein in den Raum "German"

Keine Registrierung notwendig, einfach Name eingeben und go. ^^ 
Braucht aber Flash


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zJhcztHxoaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Ohrwurm 2


----------



## Delso (19. Juli 2011)

Yeah , Endergebnis : 

Position 72 von 7627 (also die schlechteren 99% überlebt)
gespielt (bis zu meinem Ausscheiden): 6std 20min 
114 Dollar Gewinn (bei 11 Einsatz)
ein müder Delso 

ciao ich bin raus


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Delso schrieb:


> Yeah , Endergebnis :
> 
> Position 72 von 7627 (also die schlechteren 99% überlebt)
> gespielt (bis zu meinem Ausscheiden): 6std 20min
> ...



Nacht^^

Dropz und ich zocken isketch


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nacht^^
> 
> Dropz und ich zocken isketch



macht Spaß


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> macht Spaß



Ist auch ziemlich simpel, wie Montagsmaler halt. ^^
Man muss nur wissen dass man als Maler Buchstabentipps einblenden kann (die ersten beiden maximal), es gibt Zeitlimit und 2 Chatfenster, das oben zum raten, das unten zum labern.


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Naja, ich werde nicht dazu stoßen.^^


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Naja, ich werde nicht dazu stoßen.^^



Schade, Spassbremse!


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Schade, Spassbremse!



So bekommt man mich auch nicht dazu.^^


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> So bekommt man mich auch nicht dazu.^^



Nen Versuch wars wert


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

bin mal eben afk eine Folge Soul Eater gucken


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

So ich geh ins Bett, bin müde. Nachti!


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Nachdem ich gemerkt habe, dass Bleach 350 Folgen hat, habe ich mit freezing angefangen.^^

Edit: Nacht Konov


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> So ich geh ins Bett, bin müde. Nachti!



nachti


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Naja, dann ist jetzt wohl jeder weg. -.-
Oder doch noch wer da?

@Dropz
Bei welcher Folge bist du?


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Naja, dann ist jetzt wohl jeder weg. -.-
> Oder doch noch wer da?
> 
> @Dropz
> Bei welcher Folge bist du?



28


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube, ich sollte nochmal Souleater sehen.^^

Demnach sieht mein Plan für die nächste Zeit so aus:
Freezing
Fullmetal Alchemist
Bleach
Souleater

xD


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Hab grad auch die erste Folge Freezing angefangen  Von fma gibt es sogar schon eine 2. Staffel soweit ich weiß


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Hab grad auch die erste Folge Freezing angefangen  Von fma gibt es sogar schon eine 2. Staffel soweit ich weiß
Sry 4 doublepost .<<


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Bei FmA gibt es 3 Staffeln laut der Seite.^^

Freezing find ich i-wie lustig.^^


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Bei FmA gibt es 3 Staffeln laut der Seite.^^
> 
> Freezing find ich i-wie lustig.^^



also bis jetzt sieht es interessant aus  Die armen Mädchen


----------



## Raffzahl (19. Juli 2011)

Nacht und viel Spaß noch euch beiden. 

PS: Oh Gott, muss um 9 aufstehn (wache eh um 8 etwa auf), um mit wem den morgigen Tag zu planen(übernachten bei nem Kumpel)


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Jop, Freezing scheint wirklich interessant zu sein, warde mir zwischen durch noch die ein oder andere Folge Bleach ansehen.^^


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Nacht und viel Spaß noch euch beiden.
> 
> PS: Oh Gott, muss um 9 aufstehn (wache eh um 8 etwa auf), um mit wem den morgigen Tag zu planen(übernachten bei nem Kumpel)



Gute Nacht :]


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Nacht und viel Spaß noch euch beiden.
> 
> PS: Oh Gott, muss um 9 aufstehn (wache eh um 8 etwa auf), um mit wem den morgigen Tag zu planen(übernachten bei nem Kumpel)



Nacht Raff


@Dropz
Guckst du auf deutsch oder mit deutschen Untertitel?


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nacht Raff
> 
> 
> @Dropz
> Guckst du auf deutsch oder mit deutschen Untertitel?



mit deutschem Untertitel  Ich mag die deutsch Syncro nicht :<


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Ich auch nicht, gucke nur im äußersten Notfall auf deutsch (wenn es die Folgen nicht mit Untertitel gibt).

Wo ich gerade dass eine Mädchen in Bleachgesehen habe, ist mir ein Lied wieder eingefallen.^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=faQSs6UBDok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Mädel ist aus Bleach.^^

Das Originallied:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ygdAiDxKfI


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Die deutsche Syncro ist insofern nicht schlimm, wenn man nur die deutsche kennt. Aber wenn man 1 mal die Originalversion gehört hat wird die deutsche irgendwie emotionslos und "fehl am Platz"


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Wenn man sich das Original anhört und dann deutsch, wirkt es auf Deutsch irgendwie falsch finde ich.

So jetzt 3 Folgen Freezing und dann 3 Folgen Bleach und immer abwechseln.^^


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Es sind neue Naruto Folgen draußen


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Ich seh mir Naruto nicht so gerne an, aber wenn, dann nur wegen Hinata. <3


----------



## Skatero (19. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Es sind neue Naruto Folgen draußen



Wieso sollen jetzt neue Folgen draussen sein? 
Die kommen doch immer am Donnerstag oder meinst du nicht Shipuuden (jap.)?


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Boah, ich habe echt viel vor, wenn ich wirklich alles ansehen will, was ich mir gerade rausgesucht habe.^^


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wieso sollen jetzt neue Folgen draussen sein?
> Die kommen doch immer am Donnerstag oder meinst du nicht Shipuuden (jap.)?



oh ja meinte ich


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Okaaaay. Oo xD


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

blöde 72 min beschränkung :<


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Jop, Freezing schaue ich bis zur 72min Begränzung und dann Bleach^^
Also schaue beides über verschiedene Anbieter.


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

ich bin sooooooooooooo müde


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Ich doch auch.^^


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Aber ich brauche meinen normalen Schlafrythmus  somit muss ich bis heute Abend wach bleiben :<<<


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Ich kann nicht schlafen, wenn es hell ist.^^
Übrigens müsste man bei mir die Ironie raushöhren.^^


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Ich Frühstücke jetzt Vollkornjoghurt mit Fanta ^^


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, wann meine Ma aufsteht, sonst würde ich mir jetzt Hardcore-Frühstück machen, Fertig-Cheeseburger und Apfelschorle.^^

Jetzt werd ich das Lied nicht wieder los, soll mir eigentlich auch egal sein, weil es auf Finnisch ist.^^


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

OMG ich hätte jetzt soooo gerne frische warme cheeseburger  oder eine Big Mac^^


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

2x20 Nuggets, mit Currysoße Oo.... ich glaube ich mache mir gleich einen Cheesburger. Oo


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

würde ich auch machen  hab leider nur meinen Joghurt^^

Das Lied macht wieder fit ich weiß nicht wieso oO 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sP4NMoJcFd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Fiesling, jetzt will ich nur noch um so mehr ein Kätzchen haben. Oo Jetzt steuer ich erstmal mit meinem tollen finnischen Lied gegen.^^


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TNbCGO2gIu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 :]


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Wie ungewohnt es ist, dass ich mit dem neuen Headset die Lautstärke runterdrehen darf, weil das Teil mir sonst das Trommelfell aus den Ohren bläst.


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

nabend


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Dominau (19. Juli 2011)

Aloha


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Abend!


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Dominau (19. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand von euch gestern V - Die Besucher gesehn?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

Nabend die Damen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. Juli 2011)

Oi!
Ich stell jetzt hier gleich mal ein Thema in den Raum:
Wie ist die Qualität einer Kunsterlederjacke aus 100% Viskose? Jmd erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Nö, hab V nicht gesehen. Die Werbung ist mir so verdammt auf die Nerven gegangen, dass ich das ganz sicher nicht schauen werde. 
Zudem selbige Werbung auch nicht vielversprechend aussah.


----------



## Dominau (19. Juli 2011)

Habs verpasst gestern und wollt halt wissen ob es sich lohnt da mal reinzuschauen


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2011)

Brille ist doof


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille ist doof


Wieso?


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wieso?



Du bist nicht in ICQ online


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist nicht in ICQ online


Tja, ich wars und hab sogar gezockt. Wenn du LoL vorziehst, obwohl wir 13 Uhr gesagt haben ists nicht mein Prob :>


----------



## Dominau (19. Juli 2011)

Ihr müsst viel mehr Bloodline Champions spielen .. :<
Jetzt fang ich schon an und keiner spielt es mehr.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ihr müsst viel mehr Bloodline Champions spielen .. :<
> Jetzt fang ich schon an und keiner spielt es mehr.


Ich spiele das zu unregelmäßig als dass sich der Kauf für mich lohnt. Und außer dem Gunner spiel ich nicht gerne viele ;P


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

So folgende Anime/Serien stehen auf meiner "zu-sehen-Liste":
Fullmetal Alchemist
Bleach
Souleater (zum zweiten Mal)
My little pony: Friendship is magic (wenn ich das nun nicht mehr aus dem Kopf rausbekomme, kann ich es auch gleich ganz sehen^^)


----------



## Dominau (19. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> So folgende Anime/Serien stehen auf meiner "zu-sehen-Liste":
> Fullmetal Alchemist
> Bleach
> Souleater (zum zweiten Mal)



Muss ich mir auch noch anschauen ..


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Bleach zieht sich sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sehr


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Jop, hat ja nicht umsonst 350 Folgen, sehe die immer zwischen durch, wenn ich warten muss.^^


----------



## Dominau (19. Juli 2011)

Hab mal angefangen Bleach zu schauen, aber nach den ersten paar Folgen bin ich dann irgendwie rausgekommen.
Sollte es mir nochmal anschauen, ist ja ein guter Anime


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Tja, ich wars und hab sogar gezockt. Wenn du LoL vorziehst, obwohl wir 13 Uhr gesagt haben ists nicht mein Prob :>



Ich habe nicht erwähnt, dass ich L4D 2 spiele o.O


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> So folgende Anime/Serien stehen auf meiner "zu-sehen-Liste":
> Fullmetal Alchemist
> Bleach
> Souleater (zum zweiten Mal)
> My little pony: Friendship is magic (wenn ich das nun nicht mehr aus dem Kopf rausbekomme, kann ich es auch gleich ganz sehen^^)



Freezing durch?^^


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Freezing durch?^^



Ja, jetzt darf My little pony: Friendship ist magic dran glauben.^^


----------



## Dropz (19. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt darf My little pony: Friendship ist magic dran glauben.^^



 ok bin off endlich schlafen


----------



## Human Ashes (19. Juli 2011)

einen angenehmen Abend zusammen


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht erwähnt, dass ich L4D 2 spiele o.O


Tja, es war genau so, wie ichs vorhergesagt habe. Ich werde on sein, aber du trotzdem nicht mitkommen.


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> einen angenehmen Abend zusammen



Ahhhhh Pony Fluttershy, wenn ich mich nicht irre.^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Tja, es war genau so, wie ichs vorhergesagt habe. Ich werde on sein, aber du trotzdem nicht mitkommen.



Ich wollte doch nur im ICQ haben


----------



## Human Ashes (19. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ahhhhh Pony Fluttershy, wenn ich mich nicht irre.^^


this is right ^^


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> this is right ^^



Pinky Pie ist cooler.^^


----------



## Human Ashes (19. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Pinky Pie ist cooler.^^


Rainbow Dash ist best


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Gerade wenn man geglaubt hat, das Ponyzeug sei vorbei...


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Rainbow kann ich nicht leiden.^^
Pinky Pie> Fluttershy> Twilight> Applejack> Rainbow Dash> Rarity


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man geglaubt hat, das Ponyzeug sei vorbei...



Schenkst du mir ein grünes Pony? :O


----------



## Human Ashes (19. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man geglaubt hat, das Ponyzeug sei vorbei...


Ich weiß ich bin böße und gehöre gehasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sabito schrieb:


> Rainbow kann ich nicht leiden.^^
> Pinky Pie> Fluttershy> Twilight> Applejack> Rainbow Dash> Rarity



und twilight vor applejack, du gehörst am nächsten baum aufgeknöpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (19. Juli 2011)

mit ner brille?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schenkst du mir ein grünes Pony? :O


Naw, ist ja dann fast wie Gammelfleisch :S


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naw, ist ja dann fast wie Gammelfleisch :S





Nie schenkst du mir was!!!

@ H2O:

Natürlich mit o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nie schenkst du mir was!!!


Wie auch, ich hab nicht mal deine Adresse!!! 
=(


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wie auch, ich hab nicht mal deine Adresse!!!
> =(



Ich kenn nicht einmal deinen Nachnamen! :O


----------



## Human Ashes (19. Juli 2011)

Ja traurig traurig, er will dir wahrscheinlich einfach nichts schenken.

Nun denn witme ich mich mal wieder den Studien in HdRO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kenn nicht einmal deinen Nachnamen! :O


:O



Human schrieb:


> Ja traurig traurig, er will dir wahrscheinlich einfach nichts schenken.
> 
> Nun denn witme ich mich mal wieder den Studien in HdRO
> 
> ...


Byebye und hf =)


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Wie wärs mal wieder mit nem ernsten Thema im Nachtschwärmer statt diesem billig-gesülze


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal wieder mit nem ernsten Thema im Nachtschwärmer statt diesem billig-gesülze


Bring einen Vorschlag =)

Da schreibt er dann nichts mehr^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> :O



Ich finde, das ist ein ganz großer Skandal!


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich finde, das ist ein ganz großer Skandal!


Ich nicht


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Bring einen Vorschlag =)
> 
> Da schreibt er dann nichts mehr^^



Nö mir fällt auch nix ein außer den Sachen die wir schon hatten 
Beziehungsstress, wie flirte ich eine Frau an, welches SPiel soll ich heute spielen etc. ^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich nicht





Wieso net?


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nö mir fällt auch nix ein außer den Sachen die wir schon hatten
> Beziehungsstress, wie flirte ich eine Frau an, welches SPiel soll ich heute spielen etc. ^^


Was haltet ihr von Faust?
Mir persönlich hat der erste Teil definitiv besser gefallen, vor allem das Ende. Eigentlich traurig, aber durch das "sie ist gerettet" wiederum auch schön.


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Faust?
> Mir persönlich hat der erste Teil definitiv besser gefallen, vor allem das Ende. Eigentlich traurig, aber durch das "sie ist gerettet" wiederum auch schön.



Ich fand Faust nicht schön zu lesen. Storymäßig interessant, aber ich hasse dieses Schauspiel/Dialog-Geschreibe. :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich fand Faust nicht schön zu lesen. Storymäßig interessant, aber ich hasse dieses Schauspiel/Dialog-Geschreibe. :S


Grade Faust fand ich schön zu lesen. Besser als z.b. Don Karlos mMn. 
Was ich besonders gut fand ist von Fontane Irrungen,Wirrungen. Es ist einfach interessant, dass man von Anfang an weiß, wie es endet, aber der Weg dahin doch immer wieder Hoffnung weckt, dass es nicht so endet.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Juli 2011)

Faust war das erste Gedicht, das mir Spaß gemacht hat zu lesen. Nach den Ferien nehmen wir Teil 1 auch in Deutsch durch, da freue ich mich schon drauf. Leider nur Teil 1 und nicht 2, den bekommt nur der LK


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Wir machen komplett :>
An Teil 2 gefällt mir gerade das nicht, was ich in Teil 1 gut fand, nämlich das Ende.


Spoiler



Irgendwie ist es doch unfair, dass er auffährt, obwohl Mephistopheles seinen Teil der Abmachung gehalten hat^^


----------



## Human Ashes (20. Juli 2011)

ihr könnt über alkohol reden
seine wirkung, was er verursachen kann, welche gefahren es gibt, rezepte austauschen
ich mach mal den anfang


man fülle ein Longdrink Glas mit Eiswürfeln, neme 4cl Peachtree und 6cl Sekt und man erhalte ein Getränk das Varian Wrynn würdig wäre


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Juli 2011)

aaahhh spoiler .... ich hab nix gelesen!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Achsooo, upps dachte du hast schon alles gelesen, sry, Spoiler kommt rein!^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Juli 2011)

Danke^^. Habe bisher nur Teil 1 gelesen. Werde den zweiten aber auch wälzen, wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe (vornehmlich geht es hierbei um die Lust). Danach ist aber die altdeutsche Übersetzung durch Karl Eitner von _Die göttliche Kommödie_ dran!


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Achsooo, upps dachte du hast schon alles gelesen, sry, Spoiler kommt rein!^^



Immer diese Spoiler-Typen. N00b!


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2011)

Hab noch nie Faust gelesen. ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Faust rules!


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab noch nie Faust gelesen. ^^



Aber das ist doch Allgemeinwissen! :OOO


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Danke^^. Habe bisher nur Teil 1 gelesen. Werde den zweiten aber auch wälzen, wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe (vornehmlich geht es hierbei um die Lust). Danach ist aber die altdeutsche Übersetzung durch Karl Eitner von _Die göttliche Kommödie_ dran!


Die ist ziemlich gut. An ein paar Stellen zwar ein wenig zäh, aber die Grundidee ist verdammt interessant.
Da das auch ein Gamerforum ist: Es wurde auch in einem Spiel umgesetzt (Dantes Inferno), wie das ist kann ich aber nicht sagen, hab nur das Buch gelesen (Weiß gar nicht mehr welche Übersetzung, war ein kleines Reclam-Taschenbuch)


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die ist ziemlich gut. An ein paar Stellen zwar ein wenig zäh, aber die Grundidee ist verdammt interessant.
> Da das auch ein Gamerforum ist: Es wurde auch in einem Spiel umgesetzt (Dantes Inferno), wie das ist kann ich aber nicht sagen, hab nur das Buch gelesen (Weiß gar nicht mehr welche Übersetzung, war ein kleines Reclam-Taschenbuch)



Dantes Inferno hat das nur als Grundthema genommen. Nicht direkt vertieft und besinnte sich mehr auf das God-of-War-Schema.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dantes Inferno hat das nur als Grundthema genommen. Nicht direkt vertieft und besinnte sich mehr auf das God-of-War-Schema.


Grundideespoiler :S


Spoiler



Ich habs so mitbekommen, dass das mit dem Trichter und den 9 Stufen selbigens übernommen wurde, und das ist ja zunächst auch die Grundidee


Aber wie geschrieben, ich weiß nur, dass es das als Grundidee hat, was damit gemacht wurde hast du ja grad gut beschreiben können =)


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch Allgemeinwissen! :OOO



Hab Faust auch noch nicht gelese und hab es auch nicht vor, was machst du nu?^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Hab Faust auch noch nicht gelese und hab es auch nicht vor, was machst du nu?^^



Dir das Buch an den Kopf werfen?


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dir das Buch an den Kopf werfen?



Das ändert nichts daran, dass ich es nicht lese.


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Das ändert nichts daran, dass ich es nicht lese.



Das ist schlecht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Hab Faust auch noch nicht gelese und hab es auch nicht vor, was machst du nu?^^


Dir sagen, dass du ein Buch verpasst, welches keines der schlechten "muss man halt in der Schule lesen" ist.


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dir sagen, dass du ein Buch verpasst, welches keines der schlechten "muss man halt in der Schule lesen" ist.



Das ist aber Ansichtssache verehrte Brille


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dir sagen, dass du ein Buch verpasst, welches keines der schlechten "muss man halt in der Schule lesen" ist.



Ist mir egal.

@ Razyl
Warum ist das schlecht? Ist halt kein Buch, das mich anspricht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist aber Ansichtssache verehrte Brille


Tjoa. Verpassen wird er es so oder so, also sein Pech. :>


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Tjoa. Verpassen wird er es so oder so, also sein Pech. :>



Das Buch fällt für mich in die Kategorie "muss man nicht lesen".


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Tjoa. Verpassen wird er es so oder so, also sein Pech. :>





Du solltest endlich lernen nett zu sein!


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2011)

Wenn es irgendein Buch gibt was mich -100 interessiert, dann ist das wohl Faust. ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Das Buch fällt für mich in die Kategorie "muss man nicht lesen".


Jo, Bücher sollte man nur lesen, wenn sie einem zusagen, durchquälen bringt nix.



Razyl schrieb:


> Du solltest endlich lernen nett zu sein!


Bin ich doch *g*


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Bin ich doch *g*



Jaaaa, das sehe ich aber anders. Und deine Eltern. Und deine Großeltern.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jaaaa, das sehe ich aber anders. Und deine Eltern. Und deine Großeltern.


Naw, die sehen mich als nett an =)
Wo wir grad bei Eltern sind, mein Vater hat mir vor kurzem das Buch von Hawking und Mlodinow gekauft, "Der grosse Entwurf" , müsste ich auch mal weiterlesen^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naw, die sehen mich als nett an =)



Du hast sie bestochen!!!1111


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast sie bestochen!!!1111


Hm... Nein, das ist es auch nicht :>


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hm... Nein, das ist es auch nicht :>





Brille mag mich net. :<<<<


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Trink schon wieder ne Tasse Kaffee.^^

Das interessanteste Buch, dass ich gelesen habe bisher war die "Satanische Bibel". xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille mag mich net. :<<<<


Das musst du erstmal beweisen können :>


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Das musst du erstmal beweisen können :>



Du haust mich!


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du haust mich!



Da irrst du dich, das war ich.^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Juli 2011)

Man, da passt man mal kurz nicht auf und schon seid ihr 2 Seiten weiter 

Zur göttlichen Kommödie: Bei Gameone wurde das spiel sehr schön vorgestellt. Da gab es einen Dante Historiker der etwas erzählt hat und ich fand das recht gut


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Man, da passt man mal kurz nicht auf und schon seid ihr 2 Seiten weiter
> 
> Zur göttlichen Kommödie: Bei Gameone wurde das spiel sehr schön vorgestellt. Da gab es einen Dante Historiker der etwas erzählt hat und ich fand das recht gut


Die Folge wollte ich mir deswegen noch anschauen, aber der Player spackt öfters mal rum mit dieser komischen Pufferung und wenn man vorspult stimmt da auch öfters was nicht...^^
Naja egal, die meisten Videos gehen :>
Hat noch jmd beim neuen Nerdquiz fast alles gewusst? Bis auf den Namen vom Pferd und der Waffe und dem ersten Studio von Molineux hab ich eig alles gewusst, aber bei den beiden Sachen hatte ich echt komplett keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> dem ersten Studio von Molineux hab ich eig alles gewusst, aber bei den beiden Sachen hatte ich echt komplett keine Ahnung^^



Noooooooooooooooob!


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noooooooooooooooob!


Naja, damit hab ich mich nicht beschäftigt und ehrlich gesagt ist es mir auch total egal^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naja, damit hab ich mich nicht beschäftigt und ehrlich gesagt ist es mir auch total egal^^



Du bist kein richtiger Nerd!


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist kein richtiger Nerd!


Ja, ich bin ein falscher, ich bin nicht 1337, ich bin 2448 >_< ^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin ein falscher, ich bin nicht 1337, ich bin 2448 >_< ^^



xD

Du bist halt nur die Hälfte von 1337


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> xD
> 
> Du bist halt nur die Hälfte von 1337


668,5 klingt nicht so cool wie 2448  
Das sind nur gerade Zahlen und trotzdem mit einer Primzahl, das ist cooler als nur Primzahlen wie bei 1337! :<


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> 668,5 klingt nicht so cool wie 2448
> Das sind nur gerade Zahlen und trotzdem mit einer Primzahl, das ist cooler als nur Primzahlen wie bei 1337! :<



Mimimimi...

Die erste Firma war natürlich BULLFROG! Und es sind sieben Steine bei Tetris


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mimimimi...
> 
> Die erste Firma war natürlich BULLFROG! Und es sind sieben Steine bei Tetris


Das mit Tetris wusste ich, aber wie gesagt, das mit Bullfrog ist mir ziemlich egal^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Das mit Tetris wusste ich, aber wie gesagt, das mit Bullfrog ist mir ziemlich egal^^



Ich konnte bislang jede Frage beantworten ;o

Edit: Okay, die dritte Gremlin-Regel weiß ich net :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich konnte bislang jede Frage beantworten ;o
> 
> Edit: Okay, die dritte Gremlin-Regel weiß ich net :S


Tageslicht ist böse :>


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Tageslicht ist böse :>



Ja, Gremlins fand ich immer doof :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, Gremlins fand ich immer doof :S


Oh, noch einer


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Oh, noch einer



Wieso noch einer?


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHA DDD

Wie Etienne nicht bei der Final Fantasy-Frage abgeht


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso noch einer?


Habs nur mal kurz geschaut, aber fands iwie langweilig. Da hab ich aber die Regeln mitbekommen, daher wusst ichs


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Habs nur mal kurz geschaut, aber fands iwie langweilig. Da hab ich aber die Regeln mitbekommen, daher wusst ichs



Achso ^^

Aber ey, so geil wie Etienne abgeht. Ich kann ihn aber verstehen ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHAHA DDD
> 
> Wie Etienne nicht bei der Final Fantasy-Frage abgeht


Meinst du nicht Nils? :>
Etienne stellt doch die Fragen^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht Nils? :>
> Etienne stellt doch die Fragen^^



Ach, sind doch alles diesselben. Echt hammer ^^

Edit:
Wer mag denn die Peanuts?


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Ich mag die^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich mag die^^



Bäh!

Also:

Ich wusste nahezu alles. Gremlins und Peanuts net - aber das sind auch zwei doofe Serien.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Peanuts sind cool :>
Vor allem Snoopy, aber der ist ja auch gewissermaßen das Aushängeschild der Serie^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Peanuts sind cool :>
> Vor allem Snoopy, aber der ist ja auch gewissermaßen das Aushängeschild der Serie^^



Ich kenn die nur aus Nebensachen. Aber gelesen habe ich die nie...

Btw: Finde nur ich das englische Pokemon-Intro einfach nur epic? Dachte immer das Deutsche ist schon legendär, aber das Englische klingt ja gleich viel geiler 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IwD05DEh0QU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Naja, Melodie ist ja die selbe und ich bin das deutsche Intro gewohnt. Also Pokémon ist eine der wenigen Serien, wo mir Deutsch besser als Englisch gefällt, auch im Intro^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naja, Melodie ist ja die selbe und ich bin das deutsche Intro gewohnt. Also Pokémon ist eine der wenigen Serien, wo mir Deutsch besser als Englisch gefällt, auch im Intro^^



Ich finde die Intro-Stimme im Englischen noch besser. Klingt einfach noch passender  

Sonst bevorzuge ich ja auch die deutschen Intros ^^


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Btw: Finde nur ich das englische Pokemon-Intro einfach nur epic? Dachte immer das Deutsche ist schon legendär, aber das Englische klingt ja gleich viel geiler



Kenn ich schon, hatte mal eine CD mit Liedern von Pokemon, da war das englische Intro drauf.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Mir gefällt vor allem das "gotta catch 'em all" überhaupt nicht^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Mir gefällt vor allem das "gotta catch 'em all" überhaupt nicht^^



Das ist legendär!


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Ich bin ja immernoch für das finnische Lied, das ich endlich mal wieder gefunden habe.^^
Vorallem, soll das einer mal lernen und mir vorsingen, der bekommt dann auch 20&#8364;.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist legendär!


Der Spruch auf jeden Fall, ja. Ich meinte, dass mir das mit der Stimme gesungen nicht gefällt, sry, falls das falsch rüberkam


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Der Spruch auf jeden Fall, ja. Ich meinte, dass mir das mit der Stimme gesungen nicht gefällt, sry, falls das falsch rüberkam



Ach, du bist doch nur ne Brille ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, du bist doch nur ne Brille ^^


... Ich fasse das trotz dem "nur" mal als Kompliment auf *fg*


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> ... Ich fasse das trotz dem "nur" mal als Kompliment auf *fg*





Das war auch eins


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Yay \o/


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Ich bin dann aber auch mal weg. Baba, schlaft gut


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Nach Razyl.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin dann aber auch mal weg. Baba, schlaft gut


Naw, erst PM 
Danach gute Nacht, schlaf gut =)


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naw, erst PM
> Danach gute Nacht, schlaf gut =)



Na gut...


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na gut...


Danke


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Na Sabito, schaust ein paar Animes?^^


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Boah.... Pinkie Pie's No Fear Song <3 xD

Edit:
Wer mir das Lied vorsingen kann bekommt...öhm... kp was.^^



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ygdAiDxKfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Basshunter kanns dir zumindest remixen


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Ja, mit dem Basshunter Remix haben wir bei meinem Dad einen Bilderahmen zerlegt, weil der sich langsam vom Schreibtisch verabschiedet hatte durch den Bass.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Lol^^
Aber finnisch ist ja an sich sowieso nicht so leicht, um mal aufs Singen zu antworten. 15 Fälle und schwierige Aussprache ftw..


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Naja, ich kann z.T. Niederländisch, bei Schwedisch, Norwegisch, Estnisch, Letisch kann ich einfachere Teile verstehen, wollte mich eigentlich mal mit den Sprachen auseinandersetzen und so weit es geht lernen.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Schwedisch ist finde ich das einfachste von den genannten^^
Da versteht man eig noch recht viel und auch die Aussprache ist einfacher


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Ich konnt mal ganz gut Niederländisch, habe ich aus einer Spielezeitschrift aus der Niederlande gelernt.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Haha^^
Naja, ich hab vor allem aus Liedern viel gelernt, vor allem Finnisch. Niederländische Künstler oder Lieder kannte ich nicht viele und wenn dann nur sowas wie Watskeburt^^


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich es schaffe bis 6Uhr aufzubleiben, bin ich seit 48Std wach und ich bin nicht mal müde.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Mit oder ohne Hilfsmittel?^^


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Ohne.
Apropo Hilfmittel, ich habe Durst... hm... glaube wir haben nur Milch oder Abpfelschorle da (natürlich auch Kaffee, aber nee danke^^)


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Einen wunderschönesn guten Abend.
Die heutigen Theman des Abends sind: Nichts..... glaube ich zu mindest.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2011)

Wer isn The-Man des Abends ? 

Nabend auch.


----------



## H2OTest (20. Juli 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Petersburg (20. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und damit wünsche ich einen guten Morgen, Schwärmer


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2011)

Abend!


----------



## Petersburg (20. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend!



Also ich finde Nacht passt eher wenns schon dunkel ist.


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Also ich finde Nacht passt eher wenns schon dunkel ist.



Muss man alles so genau nehmen?^^


----------



## H2OTest (20. Juli 2011)

Ich gucke jetzt erstmal Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Ich Guck erst My little Pony: Friendship is magic zu ende, danach den Anime zu ende, den ich angefangen hatte (muss noch 5 Folgen sehen) und dann Fullmetal Alchemist.^^


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Also ich finde Nacht passt eher wenns schon dunkel ist.



Hmm, ich richte mich da nach der Uhrzeit


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juli 2011)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend!

Edit: Bei Petersburg wird dann auch um 4 schon gute Nacht gesagt, wenn's im Winter dann dunkel ist


----------



## Petersburg (20. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend!
> 
> Edit: Bei Petersburg wird dann auch um 4 schon gute Nacht gesagt, wenn's im Winter dann dunkel ist



Na "Gute Nacht" sagt man ja eher wenn man schlafen geht.


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Na "Gute Nacht" sagt man ja eher wenn man schlafen geht.



Ja stimmt, auch wenns 5 Uhr morgens ist


----------



## tonygt (20. Juli 2011)

Abend


----------



## H2OTest (20. Juli 2011)

wir müssen heute noch seite 8000 schaffen!


----------



## Petersburg (20. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wir müssen heute noch seite 8000 schaffen!



Das ist immer noch sooooo weit von der 9000 weg.


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wir müssen heute noch seite 8000 schaffen!



Na das dürfte nicht sonderlich schwer sein


----------



## Petersburg (20. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Na das dürfte nicht sonderlich schwer sein



Ich tendiere zu unmöglich.


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juli 2011)

*durch den Thread hüpf*

Gute Laune!


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich tendiere zu unmöglich.



Oh mein Gott, es IST unmöglich!!


Ich muss mich dazu zwingen nicht alles auf englisch zu schreiben. Oo


----------



## Petersburg (20. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> *durch den Thread hüpf*
> 
> Gute Laune!



Ich bin wohl immun.


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> *durch den Thread hüpf*
> 
> Gute Laune!



Lass uns Teil haben an deinem Vergnügen!

Man, immer dieser Heißhunger abends spät... ich hau mir schon wieder ein Stück Fladenbrot mit Käse und Schinken rein. ^^


----------



## wowfighter (20. Juli 2011)

Abend!!!!


Zockt wer css um die Uhrzeit?


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Lass uns Teil haben an deinem Vergnügen!
> 
> Man, immer dieser Heißhunger abends spät... ich hau mir schon wieder ein Stück Fladenbrot mit Käse und Schinken rein. ^^



Jop, ich mache mir gleich nen Cheesburger.^^


----------



## Petersburg (20. Juli 2011)

Cheesburger will ich auch, aber vegetarisch 

*stellt sich einen Stuhl hin* Yeah, Nachtschwärmer 8000


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Cheesburger will ich auch, aber vegetarisch



Nee gibt es nicht, nur unvegetarisch, auch wenn ich eigentlich etwas abnehmen könnte.^^


----------



## H2OTest (20. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, es IST unmöglich!!
> 
> 
> Ich muss mich dazu zwingen nicht alles auf englisch zu schreiben. Oo



ind33d


----------



## TheGui (20. Juli 2011)

oh cool 8000 und ich muss noch ne Aussarbeitung bis morgen fertigschreiben


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2011)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Abend!!!!
> 
> 
> Zockt wer css um die Uhrzeit?



Ne aber ich zock noch ne Runde APB Reloaded Beta, wobei da schnell nach 10 Minuten Schluss sein kann wenn wieder Hacker unterwegs sind. Dann hab ich meist kein Bock mehr. ^^
Nebenbei schreibe ich hier im Nachtschwärmer und versuche nichts zu essen


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nebenbei schreibe ich hier im Nachtschwärmer und versuche nichts zu essen



Das werd ich gleich machen.^^


----------



## Skatero (20. Juli 2011)

Abend


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> versuche nichts zu essen


was is bei dir kaputt


----------



## Sabito (20. Juli 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> was is bei dir kaputt



Er will versuchen sich verhungern zu lassen.^^


----------



## Thoor (20. Juli 2011)

Gun Abend...

Kurze Frage, weiss wer ob NFSU2 auf Win 7 64bit Premium läuft? :< hätt voll bock mir das teil occ. zu holen und mal wieder zu spielen


----------



## H2OTest (20. Juli 2011)

dürfte eigentlich ohne probleme laufen ... ich hatte auf meinem 7 neulich n spiel für windows 98 drauf das hat auch gefunzt
du solltest aber trotzdem in der technick laberecke nachfragen


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> was is bei dir kaputt



Na abends spät soll man doch nicht soviel essen


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Na abends spät soll man doch nicht soviel essen



Ach, pfeif drauf


----------



## Sabito (21. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, pfeif drauf




Ja vorallem, wenn meine Mutter meint mit ihrem Freund nochmal in die Stadt zu fahren und einem anbietet etwas von McDonalds mitzubringen. xD
Ich habe endlich Fim fertig gesehn, nun kann ich wieder Animes gucken.^^
So in folgender Reihenfolge werden folgende Animes abgearbeitet (von oben nach unten):
Asu no Yoichi
Fullmetal Alchemist
(Bleach und Souleater werden zwischendurch angesehen)


----------



## Raffzahl (21. Juli 2011)

Nabend.


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja vorallem, wenn meine Mutter meint mit ihrem Freund nochmal in die Stadt zu fahren und einem anbietet etwas von McDonalds mitzubringen. xD
> Ich habe endlich Fim fertig gesehn, nun kann ich wieder Animes gucken.^^
> So in folgender Reihenfolge werden folgende Animes abgearbeitet (von oben nach unten):
> Asu no Yoichi
> ...



Du glücklicher, mir bringt keiner was mit


----------



## Raffzahl (21. Juli 2011)

Muhaha, ich hab grad Toffifee gegessen.


----------



## Sabito (21. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Du glücklicher, mir bringt keiner was mit



Haha.... ups 'tschuldigung, hättest du gesagt, du hast wirklich, wirklich hunger, hät ich dir was mit bestellt.^^


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Haha.... ups 'tschuldigung, hättest du gesagt, du hast wirklich, wirklich hunger, hät ich dir was mit bestellt.^^



Danke sehr nett und dann mit DHL express zu mir^^


----------



## Sabito (21. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Danke sehr nett und dann mit DHL express zu mir^^



Ja klar, bekommst deinen Burger dann in ein paar Tagen.^^


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

So ich geh ins Bett, guuuute Nacht


----------



## Sabito (21. Juli 2011)

Nacht Konov


----------



## Human Ashes (21. Juli 2011)

*reinschwier*

yay

*rausschwier*


----------



## Sabito (21. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> *reinschwier*
> 
> yay
> 
> *rausschwier*



Hau doch nicht gleich ab, lass dir wenigstens guten Abend sagen! *versuch dich einzufangen*


----------



## Human Ashes (21. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Hau doch nicht gleich ab, lass dir wenigstens guten Abend sagen! *versuch dich einzufangen*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm, eigentlich wollte ich schon seit 3 Stunden im Bett liegen und schlafen. Muss Morgen Heute schon wieder um 10 auf der Arbeit sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (21. Juli 2011)

Und warum schläfst du dann nicht?

Edit: Ich habe mir heute (bzw. Gestern) sämtliche Folgen riengezogen, nun geht es mit Animes weiter.^^


----------



## Human Ashes (21. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Und warum schläfst du dann nicht?



Wie sagt man so schön? Der Geißt ist willig aber das Fleisch ist schwach.


----------



## Sabito (21. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Wie sagt man so schön? Der Geißt ist willig aber das Fleisch ist schwach.



Bei mir ist es wohl ehr umgedreht, bei mir mag der Gei*S*t (ja, das musste jetzt sein^^) nicht schlafen, aber irgendwann macht der Körper schlapp.^^


----------



## Human Ashes (21. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es wohl ehr umgedreht, bei mir mag der Gei*S*t (ja, das musste jetzt sein^^) nicht schlafen, aber irgendwann macht der Körper schlapp.^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon okey, um die Uhrzeit und in diesem Thread achte ich nichtmehr so auf Rechtschreibung, da ist es doch schön wenn dies Andere für mich tun. ^^ 

Ich kann Lucky Star empfehlen und wenn du das schon kennst und auch gerne mal etwas herberes siehst Deadman Wonderland, sehr gut umgesetzt, sehr nahe am Manga und auch von der Story gut dabei. 
Die erste Staffel ist sogar schon komplett fertig, dass heißt du musst nichteinmal warten. ^^


----------



## Sabito (21. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Ich kann Lucky Star empfehlen und wenn du das schon kennst und auch gerne mal etwas herberes siehst Deadman Wonderland, sehr gut umgesetzt, sehr nahe am Manga und auch von der Story gut dabei.
> Die erste Staffel ist sogar schon komplett fertig, dass heißt du musst nichteinmal warten. ^^



Lucky Star kann ich auf die Liste setzen (die arbeite ich gerade ab), von Deadman Wonderland habe ich schon 12 Folgen gesehen (was nach dem, was ich weiß, bzw. mir gesagt wurde alle sind).


----------



## Human Ashes (21. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Lucky Star kann ich auf die Liste setzen (die arbeite ich gerade ab), von Deadman Wonderland habe ich schon 12 Folgen gesehen (was nach dem, was ich weiß, bzw. mir gesagt wurde alle sind).


Die OVA wird in 1-2 Monaten starten, die OVA wird die Mainstory der 1. Staffel weiterführen. 
Mh ach ja, und es lohnt sich mit der OVA von Hellsing anzufangen wenn du dieß noch nicht getahn hast, wenn du es getahn hast wird dich diese Nachricht auch freuen.
Die langersehnte (ich warte schon seit 3 Jahren ; 8. Folge kommt im Herbst.


----------



## Raffzahl (21. Juli 2011)

Endlich lädt buffed.de wieder^^


----------



## Sabito (21. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Die OVA wird in 1-2 Monaten starten, die OVA wird die Mainstory der 1. Staffel weiterführen.
> Mh ach ja, und es lohnt sich mit der OVA von Hellsing anzufangen wenn du dieß noch nicht getahn hast, wenn du es getahn hast wird dich diese Nachricht auch freuen.
> Die langersehnte (ich warte schon seit 3 Jahren ; 8. Folge kommt im Herbst.



Der Zeit sieht die Liste so aus:
Asu no Yoichi! (muss noch drei Folgen sehen)
Fullmetal Alchemist
Bleach/ Souleater (beide werden nebenbei gesehen, wenn ich bei den anderen eine Pause einlegen muss, bei Bleach weil der ja 350 Folgen hat und bei Souleater, wiel ich den dann zum zweiten mal sehe)

Ob und womit ich die in nächser Zeit erweitere muss ich mal sehen


----------



## Raffzahl (21. Juli 2011)

Ich geh schlafen. Nacht. 

Edit: Du bist echt schnell.


----------



## Sabito (21. Juli 2011)

Nacht.


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2011)

GUUUUTEN AAAAABEND


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

Servus


----------



## Sabito (21. Juli 2011)

Nabend.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2011)

Einen Abend nicht da und schon 8k verpasst... Ihr Asis^^


----------



## H2OTest (21. Juli 2011)

*phump* V+E aufmach

Guten tag


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

Boa du... 

noch 1 (!) mal Arbeiten und dann hab ich 2 1/2 Urlaub. Ist das geil oder was ? .D


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2011)

Wohin gehts? :>


----------



## H2OTest (21. Juli 2011)

Heutiges Thema : Wieviel drückt ihr in der Beinpresse? ich fang dann mal an: 200kg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

Ostsee :3

B2T: 0,0 KG.


----------



## Sabito (21. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Heutiges Thema : Wieviel drückt ihr in der Beinpresse? ich fang dann mal an: 200kg



Keine Ahnung, woher soll ich das wissen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2011)

Ich geh nicht ins Fitnessstudio. Find ich scheiße. Laufen und Fahrradfahren kann ich im Freien, da ists eh viel schöner. Und Hanteln etc. hab ich auch hier zuhause.


----------



## H2OTest (21. Juli 2011)

Keine Ahnung ging mir nu grad druch den Kopf


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2011)

Joggen ist doch viel lustiger.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich geh nicht ins Fitnessstudio. Find ich scheiße. Laufen und Fahrradfahren kann ich im Freien, da ists eh viel schöner. Und Hanteln etc. hab ich auch hier zuhause.



Dis.

Ich hab ja nix gegen Ausländer oder so, aber bei uns bei McFit laufen nur so 0815 Hornochsen rum die denken, sie haben den längsten. Dass muss ich mir nicht geben, sehe ich auch schon genug hier auf den Straßen...


Uhh und Reflox ist wieder da


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ostsee :3
> [...]


Wozu in die Ferne schweifen?[...] *g*
Naja, viel Spaß


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dis.
> 
> Ich hab ja nix gegen Ausländer oder so, aber bei uns bei McFit laufen nur so 0815 Hornochsen rum die denken, sie haben den längsten. Dass muss ich mir nicht geben, sehe ich auch schon genug hier auf den Straßen...
> 
> ...



Da ist man gut 2 Wochen und in den Ferien und schon wird man vermisst.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dis.
> 
> Ich hab ja nix gegen Ausländer oder so, aber bei uns bei McFit laufen nur so 0815 Hornochsen rum die denken, sie haben den längsten. Dass muss ich mir nicht geben, sehe ich auch schon genug hier auf den Straßen...
> 
> ...


Und nicht nur das. Klar, man soll ja immer ein Handtuch dabeihaben und nachdem man was benutzt hat abwischen, aber so wie manche schwitzen hilft das eh nicht viel. Zudem einige sicher auch nicht mal nach sich wischen.


----------



## Sabito (21. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Da ist man gut 2 Wochen und in den Ferien und schon wird man vermisst.



Klar.^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2011)

Brille => ICQ => !


----------



## Raffzahl (21. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ostsee :3



Yeah Ostsee.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille => ICQ => !


Razyl => morgen => !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Da ist man gut 2 Wochen und in den Ferien und schon wird man vermisst.




Aber logo  In 2 Wochen ist viel passiert, Memes sind out, Ponies sind ausgestorben.


----------



## tonygt (21. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aber logo  In 2 Wochen ist viel passiert, Memes sind out, Ponies sind ausgestorben.



Würde ich mal nicht so unterstreichen ^^

http://bronies.memebase.com/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (21. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aber logo  In 2 Wochen ist viel passiert, Memes sind out, Ponies sind ausgestorben.



Wuhu!


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aber logo  In 2 Wochen ist viel passiert, Memes sind out, Ponies sind ausgestorben.



Oh mein Gott, und ich dachte, hier passiert gar nichts.

Dann muss ich gleich mal meine Ponies, "wegbringen". 

Memes sind out? Wie kommt das?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> *Memes sind out? Wie kommt das?
> *






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2011)

Dacht ichs mir, Memes sterben nie!^^


----------



## Blasto (21. Juli 2011)

> Aber logo  In 2 Wochen ist viel passiert, Memes sind out, Ponies sind ausgestorben.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (21. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## tonygt (21. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend zusammen!



Huhu


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Razyl => morgen => !



Ja, dann biste für fünf Minuten on und wieder weg


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, dann biste für fünf Minuten on und wieder weg


Nö, in anderen Threads lesen hilft


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nö, in anderen Threads lesen hilft



Ich hab nur Auge für meine TOR-Vorbestellung


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab nur Auge für meine TOR-Vorbestellung


Dann selbst schuld :>


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juli 2011)

Habe mir heute bei amazon die swtor ce bestellt ja 150 zum fenster raus ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2011)

Da seid ihr ja schon 2 *fg*


----------



## Sabito (21. Juli 2011)

Ich könnt nen neuen Fernseher bekommen, bzw. den alten von meiner Mum, weil die jetzt einen Fernseher von ihrem Freund bei sich stehen hat (wenn der bei uns eingezogen ist haben wir 8 Fernseher^^), aber ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2011)

Naja, lieber den, als den vom neuen Freund *g*


----------



## Sabito (21. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naja, lieber den, als den vom neuen Freund *g*



Nee, ich würde lieber dne von ihrem Freund nehemn, also den Fernseher, aber dne bekomm ich nicht.^^ Was mich am meisten stört ist, dass ich dann nurnoch die PS3, den Gamecube oder die PS2 anschließen, also immer nur eins.


----------



## H2OTest (21. Juli 2011)

wie wärs mit nem switch? 

Juhu samsat sonntag nach stuttgart!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2011)

War ich noch nie. Was machstn da?


----------



## Sabito (21. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wie wärs mit nem switch?



So was haben wir nicht und extra einen nur dafür kaufen ist doch wohl auch nicht das ware.


----------



## H2OTest (21. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> War ich noch nie. Was machstn da?



Football gucken


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Da seid ihr ja schon 2 *fg*



Nein, ich weiß, dass TOR ein Erfolg wird :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, ich weiß, dass TOR ein Erfolg wird :>


Und ich weiß, dass ich es nicht spielen werde, weil je mehr darüber rauskommt es mich immer weniger interessiert^^
Aber wems Spaß macht, solls spielen :>

Thread gekillt?


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Thread gekillt?



Böse Brille ;o


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Böse Brille ;o


Wo warst du so lange? :<


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wo warst du so lange? :<



Hab Grid gezockt mit ein paar Leuten 

Und ich warte immer ncoh auf TOR


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2011)

Ich wette, wenn das kommt bist du auch nicht mehr wirklich in ICQ


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich wette, wenn das kommt bist du auch nicht mehr wirklich in ICQ



Doch, warum nicht? o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch, warum nicht? o.O


Du wirst da 24/7 rumnerden :>


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Du wirst da 24/7 rumnerden :>



Nein o.o


----------



## Sabito (21. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein o.o



Lüg docj nicht wir wissen es alle, du wirst uns alleine lassen.^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Lüg docj nicht wir wissen es alle, du wirst uns alleine lassen.^^



Nö, eben nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, eben nicht.


Na hoffen wirs mal :>


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Na hoffen wirs mal :>



Du bist ja nie in ICQ on, also musst du nichts hoffen


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist ja nie in ICQ on, also musst du nichts hoffen


Pff, bis Montag war ich die letzten Wochen ziemlich oft on^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Pff, bis Montag war ich die letzten Wochen ziemlich oft on^^



Ja, aber dann nimmer


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, aber dann nimmer


Ja, dafür wohl ab morgen wieder :>


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ja, dafür wohl ab morgen wieder :>



Für fünf Minuten wieder? :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Für fünf Minuten wieder? :S


1. Es war ne Stunde
2. Du weißt wieso 
3. PN. gogo


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. Es war ne Stunde
> 2. Du weißt wieso
> 3. PN. gogo



1. Pff

2. Nein? o.O

3. Blabla :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Pff
> 
> 2. Nein? o.O
> 
> 3. Blabla :S


1. Ffp
2. Öhm doch, Bildschirm undso
3. Albalb


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> 2. Öhm doch, Bildschirm undso



Bist ja gerade auch am Rechner


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bist ja gerade auch am Rechner


Naw, am Lap


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naw, am Lap



Da geht auch ICQ


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da geht auch ICQ


Ja aber da will ichs nicht draufziehen :>


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ja aber da will ichs nicht draufziehen :>





Blöööööööööööööööööööööd!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

C'est la vie


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Nein, bitte kein Französisch.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> C'est la vie






Raffzahl schrieb:


> Nein, bitte kein Französisch.



!!!

Genau so!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Kann sonst eh nur äüßerst wenig auf französisch :>


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Kann sonst eh nur äüßerst wenig auf französisch :>



Schlecht! Lern Französisch


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schlecht! Lern Französisch


Rofl, der Smiley passt so herrlich in den Satz :'D


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Rofl, der Smiley passt so herrlich in den Satz :'D



Ich bin halt so gut


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin halt so gut


In Anspielungen definitiv, wie du damit bewiesen hast


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> In Anspielungen definitiv, wie du damit bewiesen hast



Gekonnt ist gekonnt!


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Juli 2011)

Ähm, Jungs..... habt ihr eigentlich gemerkt, dass es nur ihr beiden seid, die auf den letzten 3 Seiten geschrieben haben? weird.... xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Naw, Sabito und Raffzahl waren auch geringfügig dabei 
Ansonsten... Joa, man merkt, dass ich nicht in ICQ on bin, lol


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Juli 2011)

Ich will ja keine Werbung machen für andere Threads oder so, aber meine zuletzt gestellte Frage hier bedarf einer Antwort, die ich wirklich sehr gerne haben würde. Falls euch eine Antwort bekannt ist so teilt bitte euer Wissen mit mir, ich wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naw, Sabito und Raffzahl waren auch geringfügig dabei
> Ansonsten... Joa, man merkt, dass ich nicht in ICQ on bin, lol



Naja aber ihr zu 99%


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich will ja keine Werbung machen für andere Threads oder so, aber meine zuletzt gestellte Frage hier bedarf einer Antwort, die ich wirklich sehr gerne haben würde. Falls euch eine Antwort bekannt ist so teilt bitte euer Wissen mit mir, ich wäre sehr dankbar


Habs mir schon vorhin angeschaut, weiß darüber aber leider nichts, sonst hätte ich geantwortet :<
@Sabito: joa, war aber irgendwie schon immer so >_<


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Wir wollen euch ja nicht bei euren Gesprächen stören.^^


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Wir wollen euch ja nicht bei euren Gesprächen stören.^^



Nee, ich war am zocken.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Wir wollen euch ja nicht bei euren Gesprächen stören.^^


Der Thread ist doch für alle da 



Sabito schrieb:


> Nee, ich war am zocken.^^


L4d2 wieder mit Bots? ^^


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Der Thread ist doch für alle da



Gucke eh nebenbei TV.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Juli 2011)

Habe seit Weihnachten kein L4D2 mehr gezockt ... hmm


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Der Thread ist doch für alle da
> 
> 
> L4d2 wieder mit Bots? ^^



Nee L4D2 mit Rnd, zwei mal, beide Male ist die Verbindung zum Server abgebrochen und konnte nicht wieder aufgenommen werden und Just Cause 2 hab ich gespielt.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Gucke eh nebenbei TV.


Wieso bist du traurig? 
@M1ghtymage: Jaja, was gibt es weihnachtlicheres als ein paar Zombies abzuknallen


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wieso bist du traurig?



Wieso sollte ich traurig sein? Meinstse meinen Status?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich traurig sein? Meinstse meinen Status?


Jo


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Jaja, was gibt es weihnachtlicheres als ein paar Zombies abzuknallen



Wieso Weihnachten? Wollen wir am 21.12.2012 L4D2 zocken?^^


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Jo



Achso... Familie.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wieso Weihnachten? Wollen wir am 21.12.2012 L4D2 zocken?^^





M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Habe seit Weihnachten kein L4D2 mehr gezockt ... hmm


:>
zum 2. Vll braucht man dazu dann kein Spiel mehr *fg*


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

2. VII?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> 2. VII?


Abkürzung für vielleicht, nicht 7 in römischen Zahlen^^


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Dann hab ich genau das Falsche gedacht.^^ 
Was machst du so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Dann hab ich genau das Falsche gedacht.^^
> Was machst du so?


Ich lese "Der grosse Entwurf" und zwischendurch schaue ich Roseanne auf Comedy Central.
Was schaust du?


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wieso Weihnachten? Wollen wir am 21.12.2012 L4D2 zocken?^^



hmm ne, da hat mein Vater Geburtstag.


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Im Moment gucke ich Family Guy auf Viva. Manchmal muss ich einfach so etwas angucken.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Ach haben die die Doppelfolgen Scarred schon nach kurzer Zeit auf eine reduziert?^^


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Jap, haben sie. Ich mag Scarred nicht. Gucke jetzt auch Roseanne...


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Ich fand Scarred eig immer ziemlich interessant. Aber die Aufmachung gefällt mir gar nicht. Immer dieses "schlimmster Clip" und dann sau oft den Sturz wiederholen, etc. Den Sturz selbst und die Folgen, zb. die chirurgischen Eingriffe, das fand ich sehr faszinierend. Aber wie gesagt, das Drumherum ist irgendwie unnötig...


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Ich kann mir sowas irgentwie nicht angucken... Sehe nicht so gerne Blut und solche Verletzungen wie dort gezeigt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Ich kann mir sowas irgentwie nicht angucken... Sehe nicht so gerne Blut und solche Verletzungen wie dort gezeigt.


Jetzt kommt übrigens Becker, die Serie hat auch was, wie ich finde.


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Hmm. Ist nichts für mich. Irgentwas stört mich an der Serie.


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Ich seh mir weiter Animes an, werde Morgen den "neuen" Fernseher aufbauen.


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Welchen Anime guckste? Und wieviel Zoll hat der Fernsehr?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Ich finde den Hauptcharackter genial. Wie Dr. Cox, nur noch schroffer, aber dennoch in Sonderfällen sehr menschlich. Was ich bei den alten Serien wie Roseanne lustig finde ist, dass man da ja zb. Darlene und David auch in BBT wiedersieht^^


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Die einzig ältere Serie, die ich mag, ist "Eine schrecklich nette Familie". 
Wen spielt David denn in BBT? Konnte bei Wikipedia nur Darlenes Rolle finden.


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Welchen Anime guckste? Und wieviel Zoll hat der Fernsehr?




Asu no Yoichi! (seh ich gerade)
Fullmetal Alchemist (seh ich mir danach an)
Bleach und Souleater (seh ich mir zwischen durch an)
[Liste wird noch erweitert]

Der "neue" Fernseher hat 32 Zoll glaube, ist der alte Fernseher von meiner Mutter, die hat jetzt den(/einen) Fernseher ihres Freundes bei sich stehen, wenn ich Glück habe kann ich einen der Fernseher von Mums Freund abgreifen.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Die einzig ältere Serie, die ich mag, ist "Eine schrecklich nette Familie".
> Wen spielt David denn in BBT? Konnte bei Wikipedia nur Darlenes Rolle finden.


Johnny Galecki und er spielt Leonard^^


----------



## Human Ashes (22. Juli 2011)

*Flatter*
Muss ich mich verschwenderisch fühlen wenn ich die CE von ToR vorbestellt hab?


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> *Flatter*
> Muss ich mich verschwenderisch fühlen wenn ich die CE von ToR vorbestellt hab?



Nein, musst du nicht, ich bin verschwenderisch, wenn es etwas gibt, was ich haben will.^^

Und wenn du hier so weiter rein- und raus- und rein- und rausflatterst, musst du aufpassen, dass ich dir nicht die Flügel stutze.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Öhm nicht wirklich. Wenn dus Geld hast und das Spiel gut findest passts doch^^
Mir ists die 150€ eig nur nicht wert, weil ich, obwohl ich großer Star Wars Fan bin, mich irgendwie nicht mit ToR anfreunden kann.


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Hätte ich auch mal bei Nebendarsteller geguckt und gesehn, dass da auch ein David steht.^^ 

@Human Ashes Wenn du schon vorher von dem Spiel begeistert bist, ist es doch nichts schlimmes, sich die CE zu kaufen.


----------



## Human Ashes (22. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Und wenn du hier so weiter rein- und raus- und rein- und rausflatterst, musst du aufpassen, dass ich dir nicht die Flügel stutze.^^



!



Grüne schrieb:


> Öhm nicht wirklich. Wenn dus Geld hast und das Spiel gut findest passts doch^^
> Mir ists die 150€ eig nur nicht wert, weil ich, obwohl ich großer Star Wars Fan bin, mich irgendwie nicht mit ToR anfreunden kann.



Mir gefällt halt was ich bis jetzt über SW ToR gehört, gesehen & gelesen habe sehr gut. Die 150€ für den proportional dazu wenigen Inhalt fand ich zwar schon happig aber ich denke das ist es mir wert. 
Das einzige was ich dann halt schade finde ist, das es monatliche Gebühren haben wird, ich mein ich geb 150€ für das Spiel aus und darf dann noch monatlich Zahlen. :/


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> !



Ist doch nicht böse gemeint.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch mal bei Nebendarsteller geguckt und gesehn, dass da auch ein David steht.^^
> 
> @Human Ashes Wenn du schon vorher von dem Spiel begeistert bist, ist es doch nichts schlimmes, sich die CE zu kaufen.


Joa, manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht^^



Human schrieb:


> !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das hat lotro damals besser gemacht mit seinen Lifetime-Abos bei der CE. Auf Amazon stand, dass anscheinend die Figur mit 60-70 Euro so zu Buche schlägt. Ansonsten würde es sich ja im üblichen Preissegment für solche CEs bewegen.


----------



## Human Ashes (22. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht böse gemeint.^^


Ist mir schon klar ^^ 
Ich wollte nur mit meinem standartmäßigen Ausrufezeichen antworten.^^ 



Grüne schrieb:


> Ja, das hat lotro damals besser gemacht mit seinen Lifetime-Abos bei der CE. Auf Amazon stand, dass anscheinend die Figur mit 60-70 Euro so zu Buche schlägt. Ansonsten würde es sich ja im üblichen Preissegment für solche CEs bewegen.



Oh ja, wobei ich das derzeitige System von LotRO immernoch richtig geil finde, man hat ohne zu bezahlen wirklich das komplette Grundspiel, kann sich sau mäßig viele Punkte für das wichtigste Ingame zusammen zu suchen und ich der ich VIP auf Gamecard Basis bin muss mir keinen Kopf machen wenn ich mal keine lust mehr hab zu spielen oder mal nich an ne Gamecard rankomm, dass ich nich übermäßig Geld raus schmeiß oder nich ins Spiel komm.



So ich "flattere" dann mal ins Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Na dann gute Nacht


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Nacht Human Ashes.


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> So ich "flattere" dann mal ins Bett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nacht, flieg nicht zu nah an die Sonne ran.^^


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

So. Bin dann auch weg. Gute Nacht.


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Juli 2011)

Dann sag ich mal Moin auch wenn der großtteil schon im Bette liegt.


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Guten Abend meine Schwärmer.


----------



## tonygt (22. Juli 2011)

Moin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

Guden Abend ihrs


----------



## Dropz (22. Juli 2011)

HalliHallo


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2011)

heyho ihrs!^^


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Ich benutze lieber nicht meine neue Wp als Desktophintergrund.^^

Vorallem Reflox wird mich fragen, was dass den soll, dann.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

Mein Hintergrund ist Megan <3

Weiß aber net ob ich das Bild hier zeigen darf, ist nicht * nackig *oder so, aber is schon sehr sehr sehr geil.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Irgendwas ist komisch grad..ich hör nurnoch gute alte Musik 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9TGj2jrJk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Neue Wp^^ 

Die würde ich nicht verwenden, auch wenn ich sie habe.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Nabend *unauffällig auf seine Sig verweis* :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nabend *unauffällig auf seine Sig verweis* :>



Ja, die Katze ist scary


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Neue Wp^^
> 
> Die würde ich nicht verwenden, auch wenn ich sie habe.^^



Ich finde 4walled.org besser  EInfach auf die gewünschte Auflösung gehen und 5 Stunden rumsuchen


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ja, die Katze ist scary


Ninjacat ist noch wirksamer als ceiling cat *fg*


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich finde 4walled.org besser  EInfach auf die gewünschte Auflösung gehen und 5 Stunden rumsuchen



Ich suche ohne Auflösung und passe die Auflösung, falls möglich, hinterher an.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich suche ohne Auflösung und passe die Auflösung, falls möglich, hinterher an.



Mit Irfan View?


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Nabend.


----------



## Petersburg (22. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Guten Abend meine Schwärmer.



Bin nicht deins.


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2011)

Mein Desktop ist eh der geilste!


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mein Desktop ist eh der geilste!



Öhm... nee^^


----------



## Petersburg (22. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mein Desktop ist eh der geilste!



Das bezweifle ich spontan mal.


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Öhm... nee^^



Mudkip ist unschlagbar!^^


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Öhm... nee^^



Ich habs mir gedacht, aber gut das es immer jemanden gibt der es vorher Ausspricht


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mein Desktop ist eh der geilste!



YEAH MUDKIP!!

Oh Gott, regnet es sonst noch bei wem schon den GANZEN! Tag? Es regnet seit letzter Nacht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

Schwanzvergleiche sind toll... ich zeig mein Desktop mal net, würd euch nur vom Stuhl flashen und ihr würdet nie wieder was anderes sehen wollen... glaubt mir.


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mudkip ist unschlagbar!^^



Öhm... nee.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Hier ist es zwar bewölkt, dafür aber auch trocken, also nicht zu heiß. Perfekt :>


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hier ist es zwar bewölkt, dafür aber auch trocken, also nicht zu heiß. Perfekt :>



Wollen wir nicht tauschen? Will nichtmehr Regen sehen.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> YEAH MUDKIP!!
> 
> Oh Gott, regnet es sonst noch bei wem schon den GANZEN! Tag? Es regnet seit letzter Nacht.



Ich wäre froh wenns mal Regnen würde. In Düsseldorf wars die ganze Zeit nur Schwül, da is man wieder in Münster und schwitzt sich die sau Wech und Morgen fahr ich nach Texel und da Regnets wie sonst was. Immer das falsche Wetter am falschen Ort.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schwanzvergleiche sind toll... ich zeig mein Desktop mal net, würd euch nur vom Stuhl flashen und ihr würdet nie wieder was anderes sehen wollen... glaubt mir.


Wenn es sich um Megan Fox handelt: Sicher nicht, ich fand die schon immer hässlich und überschminkt. Hab mich immer gefragt, was alle an der so toll finden o_O


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2011)

Also ich hatte bis gestern angenehme 35°-40° in Italien :>

@Brille

Steinigt ihn! :O


----------



## Petersburg (22. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schwanzvergleiche sind toll... ich zeig mein Desktop mal net, würd euch nur vom Stuhl flashen und ihr würdet nie wieder was anderes sehen wollen... glaubt mir.



*gähn* sicherlich...


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also ich hatte bis gestern angenehme 35°-40° in Italien :>



Ich wäre gestorben, für mich sind 15° das Maximum.



Reflox schrieb:


> @Brille
> 
> Steinigt ihn! :O



Ich kann sie auch nicht leiden.^^


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wenn es sich um Megan Fox handelt: Sicher nicht, ich fand die schon immer hässlich und überschminkt. Hab mich immer gefragt, was alle an der so toll finden o_O



Endlich mal jemand der dasselbe denkt wie ich. Ich weiss nicht was soviele an diesem Weib finden. Wirklich nicht.


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich wäre gestorben, für mich sind 15° das Maximum.



Da kann man ja nichtmal in bequemen kurzen Hosen und T-Shirt raus! Nein nein, das ist für mich Stubenhock Wetter.


----------



## painschkes (22. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> YEAH MUDKIP!!
> 
> Oh Gott, regnet es sonst noch bei wem schon den GANZEN! Tag? Es regnet seit letzter Nacht.



_Berlin? Seid gestern früh.. ._._


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Berlin? Seid gestern früh.. ._._



Hey, bei uns hätte es eigentlich 4 Tage Dauerregen gehabt.

Gut dass ich nicht hier war...^^


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Da kann man ja nichtmal in bequemen kurzen Hosen und T-Shirt raus! Nein nein, das ist für mich Stubenhock Wetter.



Ich renne bei 12°+ mit kurzen Hosen rum und T-Shirt hab ich eh immer an, egal welches Wetter und welche Jahreszeit.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich renne bei 12°+ mit kurzen Hoden rum und T-Shirt hab ich eh immer an, egal welches Wetter und welche Jahreszeit.



Die Vorstellung bringt mich noch um.


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die Vorstellung bringt mich noch um.



same here :I


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die Vorstellung bringt mich noch um.


*prust* Haha, hät ich ohne deinen Kommentar doch glatt übersehen


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Also ich renn auch immer mit T-Shirt rum... im Winter noch mit einer Jacke.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

Jeder so wie er mag. Mir sind 25 ° und Sonne auch liebe als zur Zeit 16 ° und Regen/Sturm. 

Und ich hab keine gescheite Regenjacke ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> *prust* Haha, hät ich ohne deinen Kommentar doch glatt übersehen


Witziger wäre es wenn du In und nicht Mit geschrieben hättest


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die Vorstellung bringt mich noch um.



Mein Bro rennt bei 5° noch mit kurzer Hose und T-Shirt rum.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Mir ist Schnee am liebsten, schön dick eingepackt durch weißes Wunderland spazieren.
Das klingt zwar wie ein Kokserparadies, aber ihr wisst ja was ich meine :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Mein Bro rennt bei 5° noch mit kurzer Hose und T-Shirt rum.^^


Klar, je kälter desto kürzer, was? XD


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Mein Bro rennt bei 5° noch mit kurzer Hose und T-Shirt rum.^^



Achte doch mal was er geschrieben hat  Naja Wayne.
Könnt ihr mir Vorschläge machen was man mit 7 bescheuerten Leuten auf einer Holländischen Insel machen soll?


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Klar, je kälter desto kürzer, was? XD



Man, jetzt kann ich Cola von meiner Tastatur putzen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Achte doch mal was er geschrieben hat  Naja Wayne.
> Könnt ihr mir Vorschläge machen was man mit 7 bescheuerten Leuten auf einer Holländischen Insel machen soll?


1. Hast du mich grade 2x mit ihm verwechselt? Kommt mir so vor 
2. Holland... Insel... Mit 7 Leuten... Das sollte eigentlich ein Selbstläufer sein


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Achte doch mal was er geschrieben hat  Naja Wayne.



danke für den Hinweis, die Korregierung erfolgte sofort.^^


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> 2. Holland... Insel... Mit 7 Leuten... Das sollte eigentlich ein Selbstläufer sein



Ne hab dich nicht verwechselt^^ Oder iwie doch... keine Ahnung.

2: Ich mag Zwar gerne Jimi und Bob hören, jedoch keine Halluzinogene konsumieren. Ausserdem Frage ich mich eher was ich vor 16:00 Uhr machen soll [Kein Bier vor 4  ]


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Das kommt drauf an, wie groß die Insel ist, wie gut die Festlandanbindung ist, etc. Holland hat ein paar wirklich schöne Strecken zum Fahrradfahren.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an, wie groß die Insel ist, wie gut die Festlandanbindung ist, etc. Holland hat ein paar wirklich schöne Strecken zum Fahrradfahren.



Ich glaube nicht das ich Gangstahraphörende Hauptschüler [Soll nicht abwertend klingen sondern ist einfach so]
zum Fahrradfahren bewegen kann, ausserdem dürfen wir die Insel nicht verlassen. Ich Fahr da mit dieser blöden WG hin.


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ne hab dich nicht verwechselt^^ Oder iwie doch... keine Ahnung.
> 
> 2: Ich mag Zwar gerne Jimi und Bob hören, jedoch keine Halluzinogene konsumieren. Ausserdem Frage ich mich eher was ich vor 16:00 Uhr machen soll [Kein Bier vor 4  ]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das ich Gangstahraphörende Hauptschüler [Soll nicht abwertend klingen sondern ist einfach so]
> zum Fahrradfahren bewegen kann, ausserdem dürfen wir die Insel nicht verlassen. Ich Fahr da mit dieser blöden WG hin.


Ach so, ok sry, wusst ich nicht 
Hm, wie gesagt, wie groß ist die Insel? Und willst du zwangsweise was mit denen unternehmen? Oder musst du das gar? :<


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hatte ich mir mal sogar überlegt zu kaufen


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ach so, ok sry, wusst ich nicht
> Hm, wie gesagt, wie groß ist die Insel? Und willst du zwangsweise was mit denen unternehmen? Oder musst du das gar? :<



Ich MUSS es. Und Texel ist nicht grad soooo gross.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich MUSS es. Und Texel ist nicht grad soooo gross.


Oh Gott, das ist kacke... Wie verstehst du dich denn an sich mit denen? Verhalten sie sich zwar wie Asis, aber sind eig nett? Oder komplette Vollpfosten?


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Oh Gott, das ist kacke... Wie verstehst du dich denn an sich mit denen? Verhalten sie sich zwar wie Asis, aber sind eig nett? Oder komplette Vollpfosten?



2 sind korrekt, der eine ist eigentlich ganz witzig und die Mädels kannste wegschmeissen.[Komische nervige Emoviecher]
Achja: Alles Kiffer


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 2 sind korrekt, der eine ist eigentlich ganz witzig und die Mädels kannste wegschmeissen.[Komische nervige Emoviecher]
> Achja: Alles Kiffer


Ich hasse zwar Angeln, aber das könntet ihr machen. Dürfte dann auch ihrem Reaktionsvermögen entsprechen :>


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich hasse zwar Angeln, aber das könntet ihr machen. Dürfte dann auch ihrem Reaktionsvermögen entsprechen :>


Angeln entspricht nicht meinen Moralvorstellungen


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Lern Kochen bei den Leute, die dort leben :>


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2011)

Emoviecher... das klingt so... abwertend.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Emoviecher... das klingt so... abwertend.



Kann ich halt nicht leiden. Ist für mich ne "Szene" nur mit kaputten Leuten. Ausserdem jammern die Mädels dauernd rum.
Kochen kann ich schon.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kann ich halt nicht leiden. Ist für mich ne "Szene" nur mit kaputten Leuten. Ausserdem jammern die Mädels dauernd rum.
> Kochen kann ich schon.


Ich meine landestypische Küche :>


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kann ich halt nicht leiden. Ist für mich ne "Szene" nur mit kaputten Leuten. Ausserdem jammern die Mädels dauernd rum.
> Kochen kann ich schon.



Ich weiss ja nicht, was du für kranke Köpfe unter den Emos gesehen hast, aber die ich kenne, z.B. Meine Freundin, die sind ganz normale Menschen. =/


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich meine landestypische Küche :>



Holländische Küche?
Nein danke. Pindakaassauce reicht mir ja schon als abschreckung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Dann fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dann fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein



Verdammt. Naja dann friste ich halt in Holland rum 
1 Woche geht ja. Ich hab nur Panik das ich meinen Usb-Ladegerät für die Steckdose nicht finde. Denn ohne Pagan und Jimi halt ich das nicht durch


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Verdammt. Naja dann friste ich halt in Holland rum


Naja, Internet&Kabeltv haben die da immerhin :>


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2011)

Typ mit Grüner Brille: Ab ins ICQ ;o


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Typ mit Grüner Brille: Ab ins ICQ ;o


Nö, bin nicht mehr am PC :>


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naja, Internet&Kabeltv haben die da immerhin :>


Ne Internet kennen die leider nicht


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ne Internet kennen die leider nicht


W00t, dachte eig die haben mittlerweile DSL O_O


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nö, bin nicht mehr am PC :>



Dann lese ich nimmer deine Blogs


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> W00t, dachte eig die haben mittlerweile DSL O_O



Ich werde ganz bestimmt mich NICHT in ein Internetcafe setzen!
Viel zu Teuer und wir steigen ja nicht in einem Hotel ab sondern in einem Holzhaus.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann lese ich nimmer deine Blogs


Pff hab auch ohne dich schon 2 Likes! :<
Außerdem wollt ich um 12 oder 1 schlafen gehen, weil ich morgen früh raus muss, am Tower und in ICQ würd das nur zu spät werden 



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich werde ganz bestimmt mich NICHT in ein Internetcafe setzen!
> Viel zu Teuer und wir steigen ja nicht in einem Hotel ab sondern in einem Holzhaus.



Wer redet von Internetcafe, ich meinte ganz normale Haushalte^^


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wer redet von Internetcafe, ich meinte ganz normale Haushalte^^


Soll ich zum Nachbarn gehen und Fragen? btw kann kein Holländisch.


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Soll ich zum Nachbarn gehen und Fragen? btw kann kein Holländisch.



Aber viele 
Holländer Deutsch.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Soll ich zum Nachbarn gehen und Fragen? btw kann kein Holländisch.


Genau daran dachte ich^^ Hm stimmt, das ist ein Problem. Weil ansonsten einfach nett erklären, was Sache ist, auf so kleinen Inseln sind die oft ziemlich nett. 
Es sei denn, es sind diese ganz verschrobenen, dir nur unter sich bleiben wollen


----------



## Thoor (22. Juli 2011)

Alter Verwalter was geht denn in Norwegen ab o.o


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Genau daran dachte ich^^ Hm stimmt, das ist ein Problem. Weil ansonsten einfach nett erklären, was Sache ist, auf so kleinen Inseln sind die oft ziemlich nett.
> Es sei denn, es sind diese ganz verschrobenen, dir nur unter sich bleiben wollen



Stellen wir die Frage andersherum:
Würdest du einen wildfremden Holländer an deinen PC lassen?


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Pff hab auch ohne dich schon 2 Likes! :<
> Außerdem wollt ich um 12 oder 1 schlafen gehen, weil ich morgen früh raus muss, am Tower und in ICQ würd das nur zu spät werden



Pff, sag halt, dass du mich nicht magst


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Aber viele
> Holländer Deutsch.^^


Solange er kein New Kidz Sprachmashup bringt, dürfte alles gut gehen... :

@ Razyl: Ich mag dich *hug*


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Alter Verwalter was geht denn in Norwegen ab o.o



Eines meiner Lieblingsländer  

WTF da hat wer umsich Geschossen?

16 Tote?

Ach du scheisse so Informiert war ich noch nicht! O_o


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Stellen wir die Frage andersherum:
> Würdest du einen wildfremden Holländer an deinen PC lassen?


Wenn die anderen Gruppenteilnehmer so sind wie von dir beschrieben... Nein^^
@ Thoor: grad auf n24 umgeschaltet... WOAH O_O


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Afk Koffer packen und N24 einschalten. Cya


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Byebye
Gnah, schreibt was, will nicht der Threadkiller sein ;D


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Gnah, schreibt was, will nicht der Threadkiller sein ;D



Bist du aber!

[Hier war das "Dramatic Chipmunk" Video]


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Nimm es weg, will nicht, dass mein Kopf explodiert ._.


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2011)

Nehmt Raffzahl die Pillen weg, SOFORT!


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Was habt ihr gegen mich? :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Was habt ihr gegen mich? :/


Nichts, aber gegen das Hörnchen :S


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nichts, aber gegen das Hörnchen :S



Gut, dann nehme ich es eben weg.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ Razyl: Ich mag dich *hug*



Awwwwww!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Gut, dann nehme ich es eben weg.


Zu spät, gleicher Effekt wie bei Scanners, wie wir ja durch Southpark wissen :>


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Zu spät, gleicher Effekt wie bei Scanners, wie wir ja durch Southpark wissen :>



Ne, weiß ich nicht... Gucke kein Southpark... Klär mich auf... Bitte!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lL4L4Uv5rf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mir ist sooooooooooooooooooo langweilig -.-* its time for some guy love !


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2011)

muahahaahahahaa ich komme joker nahe, star trek auf 55" ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Die beiden waren das Dreamteam schlechthin!


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die beiden waren das Dreamteam schlechthin!



Wir sind das Dreamteam schlechthin!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir sind das Dreamteam schlechthin!


Aber wir haben noch nicht zsm gesungen! :<


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2011)

Ich bin das Dreamteam schlecht hin


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Wieso? Dick und doof?


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2011)

nöich bin sogut ich brauch keinen


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Aber wir haben noch nicht zsm gesungen! :<



Dann sollten wir das nachholen


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nöich bin sogut ich brauch keinen


Warum beziehst du dann Strom, jagst nicht und wohnst in einem haus?


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2011)

aufnehemen und youtube link bitte <3


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir das nachholen


ohmagawd... :>
Btw liest eig nie PNs? :>


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Warum beziehst du dann Strom, jagst nicht und wohnst in einem haus?



1. ich laufe im Laufrad
2. & 3. Woher willst du das wissen?


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> ohmagawd... :>
> Btw liest eig nie PNs? :>



Ich achte nur nicht darauf :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> 1. ich laufe im Laufrad
> 2. & 3. Woher willst du das wissen?


2&3
Weil du in Deutschland nicht für Eigenbedarf jagen darfst, den du benötigen würdest und weil du außerhalb der Häuser, wo du alleine wärst, keinen Empfang hättest :>


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2011)

hmm mist bei 2 haste mich aber mit 3: ich wohne bzw campiere im garten bis dahin reicht mein wlan router noch


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm mist bei 2 haste mich aber mit 3: ich wohne bzw campiere im garten bis dahin reicht mein wlan router noch


Ein Garten ist ein vom Menschen kultiviertes Grüngebiet. :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

Langeweile Langeweile Langeweile Langeweile Langeweile Langeweile Langeweile .__________________.

Ich mal mir schon lauter Sachen uffm Arm, so langweilig is mir. Mal schauen, vllt. werden es ja mal Tattoos


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2011)

naja nicht bei unserem Garten  - Beste Stelle Star trek neun Fünf Fiktor Fiktor swei


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Langeweile Langeweile Langeweile Langeweile Langeweile Langeweile Langeweile .__________________.
> 
> Ich mal mir schon lauter Sachen uffm Arm, so langweilig is mir. Mal schauen, vllt. werden es ja mal Tattoos


Keine Lust was zu zocken oder wie? Oder zu lesen?
@ H2o: Ok, das muss ich durchgehen lassen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Keine Lust was zu zocken oder wie? Oder zu lesen?



Neh. Raus gehen is auch nicht, weil ich nen entspannten Abend alleine zu Hause verbringen wollte nach Wochen voller Stress und nervenden Eltern, hab natürlich auch alle Verabredungen/Einladungen abgesagt.

Nu bemal ich meinen Arm, ist auch ganz funny grad. 

Edit: Ich zock kaum bis nix und lesen... momentan auch nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Leg dir Herr der Ringe ein, nimm dir was zu knabbern und zu trinken und genieße es :> 
Oder mit einem anderen guten Film, Fight Club, Star Wars, etc :S
Achja, ich würd aufpassen, was das für ein Stift ist *fg*


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Ich hab auch kP, was ich machen soll.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

DvD is ne top Idee, danke  Herr der Ringe hab ich leider leider nicht... muss ich mir auch bald mal zulegen. Wo H2OTest grad von Star Trek redet... den neuen hab ich noch nicht 5x gesehen. 

Und es isn Kulli, is mir auch wurscht wenn ich damit morgen rumrennen muss ^^


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Juli 2011)

@Sh1k4ri In welche Stadt fährste an der Ostsee?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> DvD is ne top Idee, danke  Herr der Ringe hab ich leider leider nicht... muss ich mir auch bald mal zulegen. Wo H2OTest grad von Star Trek redet... den neuen hab ich noch nicht 5x gesehen.
> 
> Und es isn Kulli, is mir auch wurscht wenn ich damit morgen rumrennen muss ^^


Gerne 

Kulli geht noch, dachte eher an nen dicken Edding


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht sollte ich was auf der Ps3 zocken (Killzone 3 oder Bioschock 2), der "neue" Fernseher hat ein bessere Bild, als der alte.^^


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2011)

shikari komm vorbei, da ist noch n platz da


----------



## Jester (22. Juli 2011)

Schaut euch einfach Southpark an... stundenlang.
http://de.southparkstudios.com/alleEpisoden

Gruesse aus den USA.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Spiel Demons Souls, da hast du erstmal was zu tun 
Aber es lohnt sich, es macht verdammt Spaß weils so herausfordernd ist.


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Spiel Demons Souls, da hast du erstmal was zu tun
> Aber es lohnt sich, es macht verdammt Spaß weils so herausfordernd ist.



Hab ich nicht.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht.^^


Was?  PS3 aber kein Demons Souls? schäm dich! :>


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Schaut euch einfach Southpark an... stundenlang.
> http://de.southparks...om/alleEpisoden
> 
> Gruesse aus den USA.



SP => MEH!


----------



## Jester (22. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> SP => MEH!



Wus?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> shikari komm vorbei, da ist noch n platz da



Bahh ich schätze du wohnst zu weit wech... ansonsten gern 

@ Sabito 

ist auch gut so, du kriegst so heftige Aggressionen bei dem Spiel... also ich zumindest.


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Was?  PS3 aber kein Demons Souls? schäm dich! :>


Nope, habe nur:
AC
AC2
ACh
Killzone2
Killzone3
Bioschock2
FF13
RE5
Crysis2
PES2009
Fifa Street
Alpha Protocol


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2011)

z.Z. in bs


----------



## Razyl (22. Juli 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Wus?



South Park => langweilig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

Gut 200 KM, ist dann doch doof ohne Auto :x


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bahh ich schätze du wohnst zu weit wech... ansonsten gern
> 
> @ Sabito
> 
> ist auch gut so, du kriegst so heftige Aggressionen bei dem Spiel... also ich zumindest.


Naja, manchmal ist es enttäuschend, aber insgesamt ein verdammt gutes Spiel^^ 



Sabito schrieb:


> Nope, habe nur:
> AC
> AC2
> ACh
> ...


What? Auch kein Little Big Planet? o_o


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2011)

200 , wo kommsten her ? ;D


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

> What? Auch kein Little Big Planet? o_o



Nope.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nope, habe nur:
> AC
> AC2
> ACh
> ...



Keine Fifa 11 ? Kein Red Dead Redemption, kein F*CKING HEAVY RAIN ?


----------



## Jester (22. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> South Park => langweilig



Wie kannst du es wagen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Keine Fifa 11 ? Kein Red Dead Redemption, kein F*CKING HEAVY RAIN ?


Kein rdr: undead nightmare? das ist noch wichtiger! *g*
Und wo ist GoW


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Keine Fifa 11 ? Kein Red Dead Redemption, kein F*CKING HEAVY RAIN ?



Nope, bin doch kein Geldscheißer. *in sein gut gefülltest Portmonnaie starr*


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Jaja, wie heißt es so schön in rauher Wind "mein Goldesel leidet an Verstopfung" :>


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2011)

uhh you touch my tralalala ;D



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vvhr3PFHX-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (22. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nope, bin doch kein Geldscheißer. *in sein gut gefülltest Portmonnaie starr*



*auch in Sabitos Portmonnaie starr*


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Jaja, wie heißt es so schön in rauher Wind "mein Goldesel leidet an Verstopfung" :>



Ich habe erst bei Steam so viel Geld ausgegeben, von Deamon Souls hatte ich noch nie was gehört und Little Bigplanet spricht mich nicht an, genauso wenig wie RDR.



> *auch in Sabitos Portmonnaie starr*



Apropo, ich bekomme noch Taschengeld.^^


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> 200 , wo kommsten her ? ;D


an shikari


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> an shikari



von zu hause :> nein, von hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(falls man es immer noch net weiß, es endet auf burg  )


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Nach deinen Ticketbestellungen war das aber ohnehin das naheliegendste :>


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich habe erst bei Steam so viel Geld ausgegeben, von Deamon Souls hatte ich noch nie was gehört und Little Bigplanet spricht mich nicht an, genauso wenig wie RDR.



Da will keiner drüberherziehen? Wie ungewöhnlich.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

Wenn man diese noch im Kopf hat klar ^^ Zur not könnte man auch auf mein Avatar klicken, da steht dann auf Hamburger Jung


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2011)

hm wie ich überlegt habe ; burg, burg, luxemburg, burgstedt nee.... tickets? HAMBURG!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Da will keiner drüberherziehen? Wie ungewöhnlich.^^


Najo, wenn du nicht genug Kohle dafür hast ists verständlich, da zieht man nicht drüber her 
Und zum nichtansprechen: Geschmäcker sind verschieden =)


----------



## Sabito (23. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Najo, wenn du nicht genug Kohle dafür hast ists verständlich, da zieht man nicht drüber her
> Und zum nichtansprechen: Geschmäcker sind verschieden =)



An sich hätt ich sogar noch genug (mehr als genug), mir fiel bloss keine Ausrede ein.^^


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2011)

Abend zusammen!

Nebenbei schau ich "From Dusk Till Dawn" ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend zusammen!
> 
> Nebenbei schau ich "From Dusk Till Dawn" ^^



Winkewinke, wie war das Essen ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> An sich hätt ich sogar noch genug (mehr als genug), mir fiel bloss keine Ausrede ein.^^


Dann hol es dir! 
Btw baaah, muss bald pennen,wenn ich ausgeschlafen sein will... >_<


----------



## Raffzahl (23. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dann hol es dir!
> Btw baaah, muss bald pennen,wenn ich ausgeschlafen sein will... >_<



Wohin musste denn?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juli 2011)

Na toll, CC funzt grad nicht -.-
Hm jetzt doch wieder o_O


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Keine Fifa 11 ? Kein Red Dead Redemption, kein F*CKING HEAVY RAIN ?



FIFA 11 - Okay
RDR - Okay

Heavy Rain - bitte was?


----------



## Sabito (23. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Keine Fifa 11 ? Kein Red Dead Redemption, kein F*CKING HEAVY RAIN ?





> Dann hol es dir!
> Btw baaah, muss bald pennen,wenn ich ausgeschlafen sein will... >_<


Wieso sollt ich? Nein, kein Fifa11 (steh nicht auf Sportspiele, die gehören meinem Bro, RDR und Heavy Rain (undLittle Big Planet) sprechen mich nicht an.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Wohin musste denn?


Frühstücken/Brunchen mit Freunden, und hatte gestern nicht viel Schlaf, daher brauch ich ihn heute^^


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2011)

kann man eis noch essen, wenn sich da schon kristalliesiertes wasser gebildet hat?


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> kann man eis noch essen, wenn sich da schon kristalliesiertes wasser gebildet hat?



Warum sollte man es nicht dürfen?


----------



## Raffzahl (23. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Frühstücken/Brunchen mit Freunden, und hatte gestern nicht viel Schlaf, daher brauch ich ihn heute^^



Kannst doch nach dem Essen wieder schlafen.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Kannst doch nach dem Essen wieder schlafen.^^


Naw, dann bin ich währenddessen nur müde^^


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Warum sollte man es nicht dürfen?



keimne ahnung weil ich das noch net so gesehen hab, also ist sone packung mit nur eis us der dose


----------



## Raffzahl (23. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naw, dann bin ich währenddessen nur müde^^



Trink etwas Koffeinhaltiges vorher. 

@H2OTest Hatte auch gestern kristallisiertes Wasser im Eis und lebe noch ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> keimne ahnung weil ich das noch net so gesehen hab, also ist sone packung mit nur eis us der dose


Naja, vermutlich ist beim Transportvorgang Kondenswasser entstanden, welches dann wieder gefroren ist. Und solange das Eis nicht abgelaufen ist, und du nicht mit nem Löffel direkt da raus gegessen hast sollte alles i.o sein


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2011)

okay danke, ich weiß schon für was ich euch habe


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juli 2011)

Erinnert mich an http://my.buffed.de/groups/2476/view/ *fg*


----------



## Sabito (23. Juli 2011)

Ich darf nun auch noch sagen, das ich daran zweifel, das ich mir Demon's Souls kaufen werde.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Trink etwas Koffeinhaltiges vorher.
> [...]


Kaffee trinke ich nicht, und Energy Drinks hab ich keine im Haus^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2011)

Gleich hab ich mir den ganzen Arm vollgekritzelt, yey! 

Ich bin eigentlich der un-künstlerische Mensch auf der Welt...


----------



## Raffzahl (23. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Kaffee trinke ich nicht, und Energy Drinks hab ich keine im Haus^^



Hmm... dann musst du ja echt schlafen gehn...


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Winkewinke, wie war das Essen ?



Superb!

Geniales Zitat aus "From Dusk Till Dawn": "Willkommen in der Sklaverei!", "Nein danke, ich war schonmal verheiratet" 

Kult!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gleich hab ich mir den ganzen Arm vollgekritzelt, yey!
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich der un-künstlerische Mensch auf der Welt...


Mit nem Haufen seltsam angeordneter Striche wurde schon viel Geld gemacht im Kunstbereich


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gleich hab ich mir den ganzen Arm vollgekritzelt, yey!
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich der un-künstlerische Mensch auf der Welt...



give pixx


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> give pixx



Mal schauen, wenn ich fertig bin


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2011)

aha das eis war gut, so ca 1 m neben mir steht alk aber ich muss mich beherschn ...
würd ja auch nur mak probiern .. egal ich lass es


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2011)

Was gibt es denn wenn man fragen darf ? Ich hab nochn Killkennys und n Black Currant im Kühlschrank, letzteres mag ich net und ersteres muss ich mir für morgen aufsparen


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juli 2011)

Bin dann mal schlafen Leute, gute Nacht =)


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2011)

Naja geben tus net bin bei meinem dad ... da steht cpt morgän smirnoff feigling bacardi insgesamt 12 flaschen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Bin dann mal schlafen Leute, gute Nacht =)



Nacht 

@H2O

schick schick, ist mir aber alles zu hochprozentig. ^^


----------



## Sabito (23. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> schick schick, ist mir aber alles zu hochprozentig. ^^



Ich trinke, wenn ich überhaupt mal trinke, Bier, Wodka, Wein, Sekt, sonst nichts


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nacht
> 
> @H2O
> 
> schick schick, ist mir aber alles zu hochprozentig. ^^



mir auch ich würde mischen 

edit: los postet was!


----------



## Human Ashes (23. Juli 2011)

*Flatterkram*
guten Abend


----------



## Raffzahl (23. Juli 2011)

Nabend.


----------



## Sabito (23. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> *Flatterkram*
> guten Abend



Huhu.^^


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2011)

Na, noch jemand da? ^^


----------



## Sabito (23. Juli 2011)

Ja klar.^^


----------



## Human Ashes (23. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Huhu.^^


Guten Abend. ^^ 
Und wie geht es dem Herrn?



Konov schrieb:


> Na, noch jemand da? ^^


Aber selbstverfreilich!


----------



## Sabito (23. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Guten Abend. ^^
> Und wie geht es dem Herrn?



Gut wie immer.^^


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2011)

Schön, dann bin ich net so allein hier


----------



## Human Ashes (23. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Gut wie immer.^^


Na dann schenke ich dem mal glauben das es dir immer gut geht und freue mich dafür das dies so ist. ^^ 



Konov schrieb:


> Schön, dann bin ich net so allein hier


Denkst du wirklich wir würden dich alleine lassen? ô.O 


Wobei, ich verlasse euch mal wieder und gebe mich der Müdigkeit hin, nach der harten Arbeit heute hab ich eigentlich keine Kraft mehr groß wach zu bleiben. ^^ 
Ich wünsche eine angenehme gute Nacht in die Runde  

*rausflatter*


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Na dann schenke ich dem mal glauben das es dir immer gut geht und freue mich dafür das dies so ist. ^^
> 
> 
> Denkst du wirklich wir würden dich alleine lassen? ô.O
> ...



Jo, gute Nacht, ich werde mich wohl auch langsam aufmachen


----------



## Raffzahl (23. Juli 2011)

Nacht Konov. 
Hmm... sollte auch mal langsam off. Fahre morgen zu Verwandten. Aber hab keine Lust und bin nicht so wirklich müde. 

Edit: Naja, bin weg. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juli 2011)

Abend zusammen =)


----------



## Sabito (23. Juli 2011)

Moin moin.


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2011)

Wieder niemand hier ^^

Schon 2000 Zeichen von 10000 für mein Essay geschrieben


----------



## Sabito (23. Juli 2011)

^^


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2011)

Aber jetzt erstmal Müsli Pause ^^


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Abend zusammen =)



Briiiille!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Briiiille!!!!


!!!


----------



## Dracun (23. Juli 2011)

BÄÄÄM 
AUch mal wieder hier .. na wie geht es euch?


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> !!!



ICQ Grünling :O

@ Dracun: Uhu!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> ICQ Grünling :O
> 
> @ Dracun: Uhu!


Naw


----------



## Laxera (23. Juli 2011)

so 

1. auch mal wieder hier (vergesse meistens meinen senf hier rein zu packen, weil ich statt forum "gammeln" meist doch am zocken bin  (egal ob League of Legends mit freunden und bekannten oder doch solo (wie letzt als ich ACB nochmal durchgehauen habe (in 3 tagen ca.)  - oder eben jetzt mit Fable III (wo ich aber sagen muss: die kämpfe sind bissal langweilig....hätten bissal besser bei AC klauen sollen 

2. lol ne grüne brille hab ich auch (im ernst, meine ist grün....genau wie der vorgänger..... ^^

mfg LAX


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naw



Warum nicht? -.-


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2011)

Sonnige Grüße aus Stuttgart  bin dann auch mal wieder


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum nicht? -.-


Warum sollte ich ?


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich ?



Damit ich mit dir chatt0rn kann


----------



## Dracun (23. Juli 2011)

Alles fit bei euch im schritt?


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2011)

Joa passt bin halt grad noch am Essay schreiben, das ich bis Dienstag Fertig haben muss, wobei ich am selben Tag auch eine Klausur schreibe und wir eigentlich schon Vorlesungsfreie Zeit haben


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Damit ich mit dir chatt0rn kann


Kb an den PC zu gehen...^^



Dracun schrieb:


> Alles fit bei euch im schritt?


Jo :>


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend zusammen!



Hoi


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Kb an den PC zu gehen...^^



Pfff -.-


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2011)

Vorbildlich Konov erst im MTB Thread posten und danach im Nachschwärmer Grüßen ^^


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Vorbildlich Konov erst im MTB Thread posten und danach im Nachschwärmer Grüßen ^^



Haha 

Klar, der MTB Thread steht in der Prioritätenliste ganz oben. ^^


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Haha
> 
> Klar, der MTB Thread steht in der Prioritätenliste ganz oben. ^^



Gefällt mir  
Hoffen das Morgen das Wetter hält ,dann gehts mal wieder auf den Hometrail und hoffen das er nicht zu Rutschig ist, will endlich den nächsten Table springen ^^


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Gefällt mir
> Hoffen das Morgen das Wetter hält ,dann gehts mal wieder auf den Hometrail und hoffen das er nicht zu Rutschig ist, will endlich den nächsten Table springen ^^



Bin auch schon gespannt aufs Wetter morgen, wenn auch nur ein Fitzelchen blauer Himmel am Start ist, schwing ich mich auf die nächste Tour.


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Bin auch schon gespannt aufs Wetter morgen, wenn auch nur ein Fitzelchen blauer Himmel am Start ist, schwing ich mich auf die nächste Tour.



Problem ist eher das es einfach nicht Regnen darf, weil sonst der ganze Boden total aufgeweicht ist und da oben so schnell extrem Lehmig wird wodurch das ganze Unfahrbar wird ^^ Regen oder Matsch selbst stört mich im allgemeinen wenig, der Glitische Boden ist eher ein Problem.


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Problem ist eher das es einfach nicht Regnen darf, weil sonst der ganze Boden total aufgeweicht ist und da oben so schnell extrem Lehmig wird wodurch das ganze Unfahrbar wird ^^ Regen oder Matsch selbst stört mich im allgemeinen wenig, der Glitische Boden ist eher ein Problem.



Jo, an den meisten Stellen ist mir das auch einfach zu gefährlich. Kann schonmal Ecken geben wo ich dann einfach die Kontrolle verliere. ^^
Mit hoher Geschwindigkeit im tiefen Schotter ist das auch ein Problem aber immer noch irgendwie kontrollierbar.


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo, an den meisten Stellen ist mir das auch einfach zu gefährlich. Kann schonmal Ecken geben wo ich dann einfach die Kontrolle verliere. ^^
> Mit hoher Geschwindigkeit im tiefen Schotter ist das auch ein Problem aber immer noch irgendwie kontrollierbar.



Wobei das natürlich extrem Reifen Abhängig ist, Kumpel von mir fährt extrem breite Reifen. Ich glaube die Big Betty von Schwalbe, die halt einfach mal von der Optik durchmesser von 3,0 haben ^^ und der kommt halt auf Matsch gar nicht mehr klar. Bei mir gehts ich fahr noch Relativ schlanke Reifen aber halt auch keine Matschreifen denke aber das ich mir für den Winter welche holen werde ,da die dann auch für Schnee und so sehr gut sein sollen.

Problematisch wirds halt bei mir am Hometrail vor allem nach Sprüngen, da man hier ja meistens gut Speed hat um drüber zu kommen und wenn man dann weg Rutscht nicht gut, vor allem da es im Wald immer soviele Bäume gibt


----------



## Dropz (24. Juli 2011)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2011)

Huhu


----------



## Dropz (24. Juli 2011)

was macht ihr so?


----------



## Sabito (24. Juli 2011)

Nüüüchts


----------



## Dropz (24. Juli 2011)

ich hab naruto jetzt "durch" :<


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Juli 2011)

Nabend suche ein smartphone bis 300 € kein iphone


----------



## Sabito (24. Juli 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Nabend suche ein smartphone bis 300 € kein iphone



HTC Wildfire.

Nabend Mädelz


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Juli 2011)

kk danke


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2011)

Abend! 
Ich schaue Fernsehen nebenbei (Spiegel TV: Zum X-ten mal die ganzen Infos zum Massaker... kommt nix besseres oder?).


----------



## Sabito (24. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend!
> Ich schaue Fernsehen nebenbei (Spiegel TV: Zum X-ten mal die ganzen Infos zum Massaker... kommt nix besseres oder?).



Ich gucke The Mentalist, alles andere interessiert mich heute nicht, eigentlich könnt ich auch Ps3 zocken.... ja, dass mache ich glaube mal.


----------



## tonygt (24. Juli 2011)

ganz intressante Doku auf Arte über Menschen die etwas Fülliger sind damit aber auf ihre Art und Weise klar kommen und beschreiben auf was für Probleme solche Menschen in der heutigen Gesellschaft stoßen


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> ganz intressante Doku auf Arte über Menschen die etwas Fülliger sind damit aber auf ihre Art und Weise klar kommen und beschreiben auf was für Probleme solche Menschen in der heutigen Gesellschaft stoßen



Danke ich schau mal rein.
Außerdem: Auf pro7 "Vier Brüder", ganz gut der Film.


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rEbGMpbbLK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



^.^


----------



## schneemaus (24. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kiara und Simba - Wir sind Eins
> 
> ^.^



*_* Eins meiner Lieblingslieder <3 Außerdem macht im zweiten Teil mein Lieblingscharakter mit - Vitani...


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> *_* Eins meiner Lieblingslieder <3 Außerdem macht im zweiten Teil mein Lieblingscharakter mit - Vitani...



Insgesamt war der erste Teil dennoch der Beste


----------



## Sabito (24. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> [Lied]
> 
> ^.^



Ich hab den Film nie gemocht. *duck*


----------



## Petersburg (24. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich hab den Film nie gemocht. *duck*



Welch ein glück hab ich dich nicht bei den BAZN aufgenommen du herzloses monster! 
Verbrennt ihn!


----------



## schneemaus (24. Juli 2011)

Aber Hallo! Sowas kann man bei den BAZN jawohl nicht gebrauchen!


----------



## Sabito (24. Juli 2011)

Die einzigen Filme aus meiner Kindheit, die ich wirklich gemocht habe waren:
Das letzte Einhorn
Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland

Den Rest habe ich einfach nur gerne gesehen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Juli 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Welch ein glück hab ich dich nicht bei den BAZN aufgenommen du herzloses monster!
> Verbrennt ihn!


Nicht mal die Zombies würden ihn wollen, wie kann man König der Löwen nicht mögen...


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich hab den Film nie gemocht. *duck*



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS?


----------



## Sabito (24. Juli 2011)

Also war es doch gut, dass ich mich geduckt habe.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Juli 2011)

Sabito, sie sind raus!


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Sabito, sie sind raus!



Du aber auch


----------



## Sabito (24. Juli 2011)

Öhm... nee, ich glaube ich bleib noch ein bisschen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du aber auch


Aber wieso das denn?



Sabito schrieb:


> Öhm... nee, ich glaube ich bleib noch ein bisschen.


Ich glaube nicht, Tim


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Aber wieso das denn?



Weil du nicht im ICQ online bist hihi ^.^


----------



## Sabito (24. Juli 2011)

Öhm... doch, gerade so gemütlich hier.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil du nicht im ICQ online bist hihi ^.^


Und wieso sollte ich das auch sein?


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte ich das auch sein?



Weil ich mit dir chatten will


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ich mit dir chatten will


PN


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> PN



Das ist doof ><


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist doof ><


Was ist denn an ICQ so viel besser


----------



## Sabito (24. Juli 2011)

Seht ihr, der ganze Wirbel ist weg und nun ist es hier gemütlich.^^


----------



## tonygt (24. Juli 2011)

Die Disskusion wiederholt sich jeden Abend ^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Was ist denn an ICQ so viel besser



Direkt. Ich will nicht immer erst ne SEite refreshen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Direkt. Ich will nicht immer erst ne SEite refreshen...


Und ich hab kb mir das erst downzuloaden nur damit ich alle 5 Min sehe, was jmd geschrieben hat. Da kannst auch gleich refreshen, zudem sobald ne neue Nachricht da ist du das direkt angezeigt bekommst...


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Und ich hab kb mir das erst downzuloaden nur damit ich alle 5 Min sehe, was jmd geschrieben hat. Da kannst auch gleich refreshen, zudem sobald ne neue Nachricht da ist du das direkt angezeigt bekommst...



Nein? Ich bekomme nichts direkt angezeigt, sondern muss erst die Seite refreshen, damit ich die Antwort sehe.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein? Ich bekomme nichts direkt angezeigt, sondern muss erst die Seite refreshen, damit ich die Antwort sehe.


Für deine verkorksten Einstellungen kann ich nix :>




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1KJZ3FGPx0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


0:28 ist zu geil :>


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Für deine verkorksten Einstellungen kann ich nix :>



Tjo, ist immer bei anderen was "verkorkst"... *rolleyes*


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjo, ist immer bei anderen was "verkorkst"... *rolleyes*


Ja klar, weil es bei mir funktioniert. Beweisführung ende.


----------



## Sabito (24. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ja klar, weil es bei mir funktioniert. Beweisführung ende.



Ich bekomme die Meldung für neue Nachrichten auch immer erst bei Seiten refresh und ich habe nichts verstellt.


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ja klar, weil es bei mir funktioniert. Beweisführung ende.



Ich sag dazu mal nichts. Bleibt auf deinem hohen Ross :>


----------



## Skatero (24. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Was ist denn an ICQ so viel besser



Es ist besser, weil ich auch da bin.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sag dazu mal nichts. Bleibt auf deinem hohen Ross :>


Entscheid du dich erst mal ob Singular oder Plural... 



Skatero schrieb:


> Es ist besser, weil ich auch da bin.


Naw dude, naw...


----------



## Skatero (24. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naw dude, naw...



Doch, ich bin im Chat.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Juli 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Doch, ich bin im Chat.


Das war auch nicht der Teil deiner Aussage, den zu bestreiten ich im Sinne hatte.
Es ging mir um die Aufwertung des selbigen durch dich. Das stimmt nämlich nicht.


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Die Disskusion wiederholt sich jeden Abend ^^



Wollt grad sagen... immer dasselbe hier


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wollt grad sagen... immer dasselbe hier


Same procedure as every evening.


----------



## tonygt (24. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Same procedure as every evening.



Yes James same procedure like every year


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2011)

Oh, buffed.de wird zum englischsprachigen Forum


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh, buffed.de wird zum englischsprachigen Forum


What? English pls!


----------



## Razyl (24. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> What? English pls!



Dann solltest du dich umbenennen :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dich umbenennen :>


Wth are you talking about?

Hm ok, anscheinend killen Fremdsprachen den Thread :<


----------



## Skatero (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Das war auch nicht der Teil deiner Aussage, den zu bestreiten ich im Sinne hatte.
> Es ging mir um die Aufwertung des selbigen durch dich. Das stimmt nämlich nicht.






Grüne schrieb:


> Wth are you talking about?
> 
> Hm ok, anscheinend killen Fremdsprachen den Thread :<



Eher deine Lügen. >


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. Juli 2011)

*schlagartig wird es im Raum still und der Gesamt-IQ nimmt sichtlich ab, als B-R-A-I-N den "Nächschwärmern-Raum" betritt*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fnYjuzJ7L1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nabend an die Runde!


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Hi Hirn


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Abend :>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk8ddLNoebM
der bestbewertete Kommentar ist so epic :'D


----------



## Arosk (25. Juli 2011)

hallo, was geht`?

(insert random shit)

Tschüss, ich geh pennen


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. Juli 2011)

Wo wir grade schon youtube-Videos posten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bRV4d9LCawU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nichts für schwache Nerven! =)

Ich hab intuitiv meine Beine hochgezogen, als ich das Video geschaut habe =D


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Ich musste eher schmunzeln, es war doch klar, dass das so nicht klappt ...


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich musste eher schmunzeln, es war doch klar, dass das so nicht klappt ...



Ich hätte den gesamten Raum abgefackelt 
Ich wär auch komplett ausgetickt, wenn so ein Ding aufeinmal in meinem Zimmer hockt.
Zum Glück lebe ich nicht in den Usa


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Ich hätte den gesamten Raum abgefackelt
> Ich wär auch komplett ausgetickt, wenn so ein Ding aufeinmal in meinem Zimmer hockt.
> Zum Glück lebe ich nicht in den Usa


USA? Hört sich eher nach Australien an so wie er spricht


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> USA? Hört sich eher nach Australien an so wie er spricht



Usa, Australien...ist doch alles dasselber 
(Ganz ruhig, nur ein Scherz  )

Ich hab mal gehört, das es dort auch nette Spinnen gibt, die sich gern mal in den Toiletten verstecken und nunja....ab dann wird's hässlich...


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Klar wirds hässlich, die bekommen Kacke ins Gesicht, die armen... :<


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Ihgitt Spinnen :<


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihgitt Spinnen :<



Ich mag Spinnen, vorallem kleine Spinnen.^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich mag Spinnen, vorallem kleine Spinnen.^^



Ich hab eine extreme Phobie gegenüber Spinnen...


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Klar wirds hässlich, die bekommen Kacke ins Gesicht, die armen... :<



Haha!xD Genial! 

Ich musste aufpassen nicht zu laut zu lachen D


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich mag Spinnen, vorallem kleine Spinnen.^^



Der arme Sabito ist total verwirrt. Er mag Spinnen....*kopfschüttel*


Ich mag sie ja am liebsten, wenn man nachts im Bett liegt, und die sich langsam von oben abseilen und du dann merkst, dass die irgendwo auf dir rumkrabbeln. *würg*


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Nenene... Das schlimmste ist, wenn du sie an der Wand siehst, eine Sekunde wegschaust, um was zu suchen, womit man sie ausm Fenster rauswerfen kann, und dann sind sie weg, und du weißt eindach nicht wo... O_O


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Wir hatten eine Spinne, die war NAchts ab 23Uhr im Bad in der Dusche und hing darum, war aber tagsüber nie aufzufinden.^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nenene... Das schlimmste ist, wenn du sie an der Wand siehst, eine Sekunde wegschaust, um was zu suchen, womit man sie ausm Fenster rauswerfen kann, und dann sind sie weg, und du weißt eindach nicht wo... O_O



Ohja, das ist auch extrem schlimm O_o *schauder*


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wir hatten eine Spinne, die war NAchts ab 23Uhr im Bad in der Dusche und hing darum, war aber tagsüber nie aufzufinden.^^



Nachts duschen...tztz, die sind mir ja die Liebsten


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Nachts duschen...tztz, die sind mir ja die Liebsten



Ich dusche nicht Nachts, nur die Spinne.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Die Spinne hat nicht geduscht. Die war einfach nur ne Slow-motion Spinne. Über den Tag hat die begonnen anzugreifen, aber erst als abends keiner mehr da war,kam sie an und zog sich zurück


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

Ich geh ins Bett, Nacht ihr Spinner


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich dusche nicht Nachts, nur die Spinne.^^



Okay,okay 



Hmm....ich brauch eure Entscheidungshilfe : Soll ich (1)jetzt schon schlafen gehen, (2)noch eine Runde LoL spielen oder (3) mir noch einen Anime anschauen....hmm... Ich hab Sorgen.....


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich geh ins Bett, Nacht ihr Spinner



Du weißt, die Spinnen warten bereits auf dich *muhahaha* 

Gute Nacht, Konov


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Nacht Konov, träum vom Biken 
B-R-A-I-N 
Schau dir noch nen Anime an, während du LoL spielst und das ganze lässt du dein Unterbewusstsein machen, während du zwar nicht in der REM- Phase bist, aber dennoch "schläfst"


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Okay,okay
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....ich brauch eure Entscheidungshilfe : Soll ich (1)jetzt schon schlafen gehen, (2)noch eine Runde LoL spielen oder (3) mir noch einen Anime anschauen....hmm... Ich hab Sorgen.....



Alles drei gleichzeitig.^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Schau dir noch nen Anime an, während du LoL spielst und das ganze lässt du dein Unterbewusstsein machen, während du zwar nicht in der REM- Phase bist, aber dennoch "schläfst"






Sabito schrieb:


> Alles drei gleichzeitig.^^



Ich bin ein Kerl. Ich kann nicht 3 Sachen halb machen, sondern nur 1 perfekt


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Deshalb ja: Unterbewusstsein, das kann mehr als Du :>


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube, ich schlafe nicht und spiele kein Lol (mag es nicht^^) und seh mir auch keinen Anime an, bleibe einfach nur wach, denn komischerweise ist die Müdigkeit verflogen.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Deshalb ja: Unterbewusstsein, das kann mehr als Du :>


Mein Unterbewusstsein zwingt mich grade dazu, schlafen zu gehen *gähn*



Sabito schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich schlafe nicht und spiele kein Lol (mag es nicht^^) und seh mir auch keinen Anime an, bleibe einfach nur wach, denn komischerweise ist die Müdigkeit verflogen.



Also ich werd mich mal in den Schlummermodus begeben.

Gute Nacht, Buffies


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Gute Nacht =)


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Also ich werd mich mal in den Schlummermodus begeben.
> 
> Gute Nacht, Buffies



Nein, lass mich nicht mit Brille und Razyl alleine, die wollen mich töten! *sich ängstlich umguck*


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nein, lass mich nicht mit Brille und Razyl alleine, die wollen mich töten! *sich ängstlich umguck*



Ach, ich leg mich auf die beiden rauf und schlaf dann. Dann sind sie platt und können dir nichts mehr antun 


Also, in diesem Sinne : Gute Nacht nochmal


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Ach, ich leg mich auf die beiden rauf und schlaf dann. Dann sind sie platt und können dir nichts mehr antun
> 
> 
> Also, in diesem Sinne : Gute Nacht nochmal


Du würdest mir doch nichts antun? =(
Nacht^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nein, lass mich nicht mit Brille und Razyl alleine, die wollen mich töten! *sich ängstlich umguck*



Niemals o.O


----------



## Raffzahl (25. Juli 2011)

Nabend.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Nabend.



Abend


----------



## Raffzahl (25. Juli 2011)

Hmm... was macht ihr denn so nettes?


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Hmm... was macht ihr denn so nettes?



Bis eben LoL gespielt


----------



## Raffzahl (25. Juli 2011)

Gewonnen oder verloren?

Und warum klaut mir Morde die Kills, wenn er auf Tank spielt? :/


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Gewonnen oder verloren?



Äh verloren, weil jemand Tryndamere gefeedet hat :S


----------



## Raffzahl (25. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Äh verloren, weil jemand Tryndamere gefeedet hat :S



Ja, Tryndamere ist doof, wenn er gefeedet ist und kein Stun vorhanden ist...

Irgentwie sind meine Teammitglieder egoistischer geworden nach dem EU-Split... Jetzt will sich kaum jemand für andere opfern.


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Ja, Tryndamere ist doof, wenn er gefeedet ist und kein Stun vorhanden ist...
> 
> Irgentwie sind meine Teammitglieder egoistischer geworden nach dem EU-Split... Jetzt will sich kaum jemand für andere opfern.



Naja, der Stun war nicht das Problem. Wir hatten fünf Stuns im Team, aber der Typ hat uns mit drei Schlägen zerhauen


----------



## Raffzahl (25. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, der Stun war nicht das Problem. Wir hatten fünf Stuns im Team, aber der Typ hat uns mit drei Schlägen zerhauen



Na gut... aber Rüstung hättest du schon kaufen müssen.. und nicht nur eine Stoffrüstung ;D


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Na gut... aber Rüstung hättest du schon kaufen müssen.. und nicht nur eine Stoffrüstung ;D



Das Spiel war eh schon verloren, von daher...


----------



## Raffzahl (25. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Spiel war eh schon verloren, von daher...



Stimmt auch wieder... 
Und was machste jetzt?


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Und was machste jetzt?



Ähhh... genau genommen: nichts.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Wtf... schalt TV an, viva.
"Ein Muschifurz ist nichts anderes, als Luft, die aus der Vagina entweicht"
Öhm, ja danke, kpt Obvious... aber WTF??


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wtf... schalt TV an, viva.
> "Ein Muschifurz ist nichts anderes, als Luft, die aus der Vagina entweicht"
> Öhm, ja danke, kpt Obvious... aber WTF??



Äh... bitte was?


----------



## Raffzahl (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wtf... schalt TV an, viva.
> "Ein Muschifurz ist nichts anderes, als Luft, die aus der Vagina entweicht"
> Öhm, ja danke, kpt Obvious... aber WTF??



WAS guckst du?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Äh... bitte was?


Ja, war anscheinend eine "Expertin"... lol o_O
Naja egal, direkt umgeschaltet, aber jetzt ist der Empfang gestört, danke, Gewitter -.-


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ja, war anscheinend eine "Expertin"... lol o_O
> Naja egal, direkt umgeschaltet, aber jetzt ist der Empfang gestört, danke, Gewitter -.-



Expertin für Furzologie...


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> WAS guckst du?


Da stand rude tube, aber wie gesagt, hab dann direkt umgeschaltet... Sowas brauch ich echt nicht zu sehen/hören o_O


----------



## Raffzahl (25. Juli 2011)

Rude Tube? Naja, hört sich ja auch schon nacht einer schlechten Sendung an.

Ich glaub ich guck Fernsehn und schlaf dann. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Da stand rude tube, aber wie gesagt, hab dann direkt umgeschaltet... Sowas brauch ich echt nicht zu sehen/hören o_O



Vielleicht ist es wichtig fürs Allgemeinwissen


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es wichtig fürs Allgemeinwissen


Oh ja... *Irgendwoher ein Furz* "Das war keiner ausm Hintern, das hör ich raus!!"
...o.O


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Oh ja... *Irgendwoher ein Furz* "Das war keiner ausm Hintern, das hör ich raus!!"
> ...o.O



Naja, vielleicht kannste dann mal bei Wer Wird Millionär gewinnen


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht kannste dann mal bei Wer Wird Millionär gewinnen


Und wie soll die Frage aussehen? o_o
Was ist Vaginalflatulenz?
1. Luft aus der Möse
2. Öl auf die Öse
3. Der Schuft kanns nicht löse
4. Gruft von Mike Höse

... es ist spät... >_<


----------



## schneemaus (25. Juli 2011)

*seufz* Ich kann nich pennen... Und noch dazu hab ich jetzt Hunger oO


----------



## Gazeran (25. Juli 2011)

HUNGAAAA

und rude tube is geil xD
ein hund der eine kater... nunja ihr wisst schon :S


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Und wie soll die Frage aussehen? o_o
> Was ist Vaginalflatulenz?
> 1. Luft aus der Möse
> 2. Öl auf die Öse
> ...



AHAHAHA 

Du bist so genial ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> HUNGAAAA
> 
> und rude tube is geil xD
> ein hund der eine kater... nunja ihr wisst schon :S


Der erste Eindruck zählt, und der war bei mir gerade unterirdisch schlecht... :S



Razyl schrieb:


> AHAHAHA
> 
> Du bist so genial ^^


Danke ^.^ 
Dennoch bin ich nicht mehr Blog-Highlight, verdammt seien die Auswahlkriterien, die ich gerade nicht verstehe! Muss ich wohl mal wieder was neues schreiben >_<


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Danke ^.^
> Dennoch bin ich nicht mehr Blog-Highlight, verdammt seien die Auswahlkriterien, die ich gerade nicht verstehe! Muss ich wohl mal wieder was neues schreiben >_<



Ein Blog reicht nicht für die Berühmtheit


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein Blog reicht nicht für die Berühmtheit


Ja, ich muss das mal irgendwie verbreiten.
Aber wenn ich die buffed Adresse auf der Straße rumschreie versteht das keiner, zu viele Zeichen :<


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ja, ich muss das mal irgendwie verbreiten.
> Aber wenn ich die buffed Adresse auf der Straße rumschreie versteht das keiner, zu viele Zeichen :<





Flugzettel ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Flugzettel ^^


Dann kann ich auch gleich für ne Zeitung im OT-Bereich schreiben


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Tadaaaaaa
Da bin ich wieder.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Wo warstn?


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Nirgends^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wtf... schalt TV an, viva.
> "Ein Muschifurz ist nichts anderes, als Luft, die aus der Vagina entweicht"
> Öhm, ja danke, kpt Obvious... aber WTF??






Grüne schrieb:


> Wo warstn?






Sabito schrieb:


> Nirgends^^


My spideysense is tingling 

@ Razyl: PN, gogo


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> My spideysense is tingling



Was? Nee, war ein bisschen zocken.

Ich kill immer den Thread für den Tag. *schnüff*


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Böser Sabito!


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Oh mein Gott, seh mir gerade den Anime Lucky Star an und ich habe hunger bekommen, in der ersten Folge reden die über 8Min lang nur über essen!! Oo^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

Wer hat an der Uhr gedreht, isses wirklich schon wieder so spät ? :x

Nabööööönd.


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Jaaa, es ist so spät.


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

Abend zusammen


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2011)

Guten Abend.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Juli 2011)

*reinschlurf* Nabend


----------



## Petersburg (25. Juli 2011)

Neue Signatur, yaaaay


----------



## tonygt (25. Juli 2011)

Abend
hmm Irgendwie wollt ich grad Abbrechen anstatt Abend schreiben


----------



## schneemaus (25. Juli 2011)

Ich hab grad statt "dann würde mein Herz zerbrechen" "erbrechen" gelesen - hatte erstmal so nen WTF-Ausdruck im Gesicht, bis ich's nochmal genauer gelesen hab...


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab grad statt "dann würde mein Herz zerbrechen" "erbrechen" gelesen - hatte erstmal so nen WTF-Ausdruck im Gesicht, bis ich's nochmal genauer gelesen hab...



Jaja, kommt öfter vor dass Herzen sich erbrechen müssen. Diese Magendarmgrippe ist schon eine schlimme Sache.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

Kann mir wer gute Kopfhörer empfehlen ? Also keine großen, sondern diese Stöpsel. Meine iPod-Dinger sind mal wieder kaputt und jedesmal fast 30 &#8364; ausgeben ist mir zu nervig.

Wär auch schön, wenn man die irgendwo im Laden bekommt (MM/Saturn/etc.).


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Sennheiser, welche davon kommt auf dein Budget an. 
Hab meine seit über einem Jahr, Klang ist super, hatte nie Probleme und sie funktionieren noch


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2011)

Apple. Ich hatte nie Probleme mit denen. 

Bis sie gestohlen wurde.... öhm ja...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

Sennheiser hab ich, allerdings mit Ohrmuschel und fürn PC, der Klang ist wirklich Top.

Sollen halt solche Stöpsel Dinger sein, 20 € ist schon ne Menge, wär aber meine Grenze. Halt für Unterwegs.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Ich hab die MX 760, hat damals glaub ich 25€ gekostet.


----------



## Kuya (25. Juli 2011)

Aaaaabend!!! ihr fröhlichen Nachtschwärmer...


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Wo ist die Grüne Brille?


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Juli 2011)

Hab Problem mit meinem großen Zeh. Der Nagel ist seitlich reingewachsen, obwohl ich die regelmäßig schneide... war wohl irgendwie zu rund oder schräg und nun tuts höllisch weh, hab aber erst in zwei Wochen Termin beim Hautarzt. Was kann man da so spontan tun? Heilsalbe bringt nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo ist die Grüne Brille?


Hier? Und wenn ichs nicht wäre: Ich seh PNs


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab Problem mit meinem großen Zeh. Der Nagel ist seitlich reingewachsen, obwohl ich die regelmäßig schneide... war wohl irgendwie zu rund oder schräg und nun tuts höllisch weh, hab aber erst in zwei Wochen Termin beim Hautarzt. Was kann man da so spontan tun? Heilsalbe bringt nicht wirklich was.



Glaub das hatte ich vor Ewigkeiten auch mal. 
Viel tun kannste da nicht, soweit ich mich erinnern kann hat aber Kühlung ein bißchen was gebracht. Wenn der Zeh leicht taub ist, merkste nicht soviel.

Ansonsten kann man da aber wohl net viel machen außer Zeh abhacken. ^^


----------



## Tilbie (25. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab Problem mit meinem großen Zeh. Der Nagel ist seitlich reingewachsen, obwohl ich die regelmäßig schneide... war wohl irgendwie zu rund oder schräg und nun tuts höllisch weh, hab aber erst in zwei Wochen Termin beim Hautarzt. Was kann man da so spontan tun? Heilsalbe bringt nicht wirklich was.



Hack ihn ab, der große is unwichtig.


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hier? Und wenn ichs nicht wäre: Ich seh PNs



Ich mag
Chamäleons, magst du
Quadrate?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag
> Chamäleons, magst du
> Quadrate?


Das ist kein Haiku... Wtf soll das o_O


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Das ist kein Haiku... Wtf soll das o_O



Was? :<


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Mir gehts gerade ganz mies, weil ich wahrscheinlich fürs erste zwei Personen verloren habe, an die ich mich wenden konnte, wenn es mir nicht so ganz gut ging. Die Erste schein ich tierisch verärgert zu haben und die Zweite hat der ersten in einem Punkt zugestimmt und hat sich für heute aufjedenfall zurückgezogen. -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Mir gehts gerade ganz mies, weil ich wahrscheinlich fürs erste zwei Personen verloren habe, an die ich mich wenden konnte, wenn es mir nicht so ganz gut ging. Die Erste schein ich tierisch verärgert zu haben und die Zweite hat der ersten in einem Punkt zugestimmt und hat sich für heute aufjedenfall zurückgezogen. -.-


Arzt und Vorhaut? 
Nein, im Ernst, schreib klarer, oder lass es :>

@ Razyl: ja was sollte das für ein Satz sein?^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ Razyl: ja was sollte das für ein Satz sein?^^



*I*ch mag
*C*hamäleons, magst du
*Q*uadrate?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> *I*ch mag
> *C*hamäleons, magst du
> *Q*uadrate?


Gawd das ist so offensichtlich, dass es schon wieder gut versteckt war... >_<
Und ich dachte, das Thema hätte sich gegessen


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Gawd das ist so offensichtlich, dass es schon wieder gut versteckt war... >_<
> Und ich dachte, das Thema hätte sich gegessen





Brille reingelegt ^.^

Wieso sollte es sich gegessen haben?


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

Kann jemand momentan ne Tastatur empfehlen? Suche was möglichst günstiges, was lange hält und nicht klappert. ^^
Makro und Multimediatasten Schnickschnack brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Tilbie (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Arzt und Vorhaut?
> Nein, im Ernst, schreib klarer, oder lass es :>



Is aber auch ganz hilfreich es sich einfach mal von der Seele zu schreiben.


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Mir gehts gerade ganz mies, weil ich wahrscheinlich fürs erste zwei Personen verloren habe, an die ich mich wenden konnte, wenn es mir nicht so ganz gut ging. Die Erste schein ich tierisch verärgert zu haben und die Zweite hat der ersten in einem Punkt zugestimmt und hat sich für heute aufjedenfall zurückgezogen. -.-



Mir geht es gerade ganz mies, weil ich wahrscheinlich fürs erste zwei Personen verloren habe, an die ich wenden konnte, wenn es mir psychisch nicht so ganz gut ging. Die Erste schein ich verärgert zu haben, weil ich nicht bereit war ihr Angebot anzunehmen und die zweite Person hat sich für heute fürs erste zurück gezogen, weil sie der Meinung ist, ich solle das Angebot doch annehmen, obwohl ich nicht will.

Wenn ich noch genauer werde würde es wirklich komisch klingen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brille reingelegt ^.^
> 
> Wieso sollte es sich gegessen haben?


1. Jep, der war gut ^.^
2. Weil kaum im chat, schon wieder sowas komisches, da räum ich lieber weiter auf :>

@ Konov: Wie vorhin: Budget?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Is aber auch ganz hilfreich es sich einfach mal von der Seele zu schreiben.


Wenn man sowas so dermaßen ungenau in ein Forum schreibt, wo es viele lesen, kann man sich sicher sein, dass nachgefragt wird und es gleich genau formulieren.

argh, schreibt schneller <.<


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wenn man sowas so dermaßen ungenau in ein Forum schreibt, wo es viele lesen, kann man sich sicher sein, dass nachgefragt wird und es gleich genau formulieren.
> 
> argh, schreibt schneller <.<



Ich könnt auch die ganz genau Situation beschreiben, aber das würde zu "heulmäßig" rüber kommen und den Thread killen.


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. Jep, der war gut ^.^
> 2. Weil kaum im chat, schon wieder sowas komisches, da räum ich lieber weiter auf :>
> 
> @ Konov: Wie vorhin: Budget?



Ich sagte ja, besonders günstig 

Also ich sag mal Obergrenze so 50 Euro.


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich könnt auch die ganz genau Situation beschreiben, aber das würde zu "heulmäßig" rüber kommen und den Thread killen.



Hab keine Angst junger padawan, wir sind für dich da!
Und sollte tatsächlich der Fred gesprengt werden, flicken ihn die Mods wieder zusammen. ^^


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab keine Angst junger padawan, wir sind für dich da!
> Und sollte tatsächlich der Fred gesprengt werden, flicken ihn die Mods wieder zusammen. ^^



Soll ich wirklich, ich habe damit schonmal den Thread für ein paar Tage gekillt.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja, besonders günstig
> 
> Also ich sag mal Obergrenze so 50 Euro.


Naja, was man als günstig interpretiert ist unterschiedlich^^
Die Sidewinder x4/6 mit 40-50 Euro finde ich beispielweise günstig, während jemand anders vll nur eine 10 Euro-Tastatur will und das für teuer hält :>
Also Sidewinder x4/6, die hat halt einige Spielereien.
Von Logitech gäbe es dann beispielweise für knapp 18 Euro das compact Keyboard.
Kannst dir die ja mal anschauen und entscheiden, ob dir die knapp 20 Euro mehr für die Sidewinder das wert sind. =)


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Naja egal, ich werd deswegen heute nacht eh nicht schlafen können.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Naja egal, ich werd deswegen heute nacht eh nicht schlafen können.


Dann schreib doch, was es ist, vll werden wir dir helfen können und selbst wenn nicht, wenigstens bist dus los


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dann schreib doch, was es ist, vll werden wir dir helfen können und selbst wenn nicht, wenigstens bist dus los



Ich werd trotzdem nicht schlafen können, aber versuchen kann ich es ja, wird wohl bloss ein ziemlich langer Text.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich werd trotzdem nicht schlafen können, aber versuchen kann ich es ja, wird wohl bloss ein ziemlich langer Text.


Wer hier reinschreibt dürfte Zeit haben


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Soll ich wirklich, ich habe damit schonmal den Thread für ein paar Tage gekillt.^^



Dafür isser doch da! Hau in die Tasten 




Grüne schrieb:


> Naja, was man als günstig interpretiert ist unterschiedlich^^
> Die Sidewinder x4/6 mit 40-50 Euro finde ich beispielweise günstig, während jemand anders vll nur eine 10 Euro-Tastatur will und das für teuer hält :>
> Also Sidewinder x4/6, die hat halt einige Spielereien.
> Von Logitech gäbe es dann beispielweise für knapp 18 Euro das compact Keyboard.
> Kannst dir die ja mal anschauen und entscheiden, ob dir die knapp 20 Euro mehr für die Sidewinder das wert sind. =)



Die compact gefällt mir, glaub die hol ich mir. Hat nich übermäßig viel, was ich sowieso nicht brauche an Extra tasten und der Preis ist Knaller...
Hab sowieso haufen peripherie von Logitech, da mach ich nix falsch.
Danke dir!


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wer hier reinschreibt dürfte Zeit haben



Ich werd den Text aber in Word vor schreiben und dann hier rein kopieren, so kann ich nebenbei hier noch lesen.

Es werden aber keine Chat-Beiträge aus den Gesprächen verwendet.^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. Jep, der war gut ^.^
> 2. Weil kaum im chat, schon wieder sowas komisches, da räum ich lieber weiter auf :>



1. Razyl > all

2. Bitte was?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dafür isser doch da! Hau in die Tasten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau deshalb meinte ich ja, dass günstig in dem Fall abhängig ist, von dem, was du erwartest^^ 
Aber ja, die dürfte für deine Zwecke eig die richtige sein, hat keine unnötigen Extras, aber dennoch nice-to-have wie Hintergrundbeleuchtung. 
Hoffe, das ist die richtige Tasta für dich, also gerne doch =)


----------



## Tilbie (25. Juli 2011)

Mir fällt grade auf das das Licht an ist... ich habs aber nicht angemacht O.o


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Mir fällt grade auf das das Licht an ist... ich habs aber nicht angemacht O.o


Vll Schalter so betätigt, dass er nach gewisser Zeit von alleine umgesprungen ist?


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Soo, ich fange mal an zu tippen.^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Razyl > all
> 
> 2. Bitte was?


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Soo, ich fange mal an zu tippen.^^



Dachte du wärst schon fertig


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Du schaust echt nie im Postfach oder? =)


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dachte du wärst schon fertig



So ein langer Text ist nicht so schnell fertig.


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Ich hab nen Gerstenkorn im Auge, der nervt. 

Grad kochendes Wasser inner Schale hingestellt, da halte ich jetzt mein Auge drüber, damit das ding bald aufplatzt.


----------



## Tilbie (26. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Gerstenkorn im Auge, der nervt.
> 
> Grad kochendes Wasser inner Schale hingestellt, da halte ich jetzt mein Auge drüber, damit das ding bald aufplatzt.



Ich kanns mir grade Bildlich vorstellen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Gerstenkorn im Auge, der nervt.
> 
> Grad kochendes Wasser inner Schale hingestellt, da halte ich jetzt mein Auge drüber, damit das ding bald aufplatzt.


Schlechte Idee. Augentropfen solltest du bevorzugen.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Du schaust echt nie im Postfach oder? =)



Nö, weils unnötig ist.


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Schlechte Idee. Augentropfen solltest du bevorzugen.



Hab ich nicht da, deswegen mach ich das ja


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht da, deswegen mach ich das ja


Lass es dennoch lieber. Die Haut weicht auf durch die Feuchte, was dazu führen kann, dass sich die Keime ausbreiten.
Also Augentropfen oder abwarten.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> So ein langer Text ist nicht so schnell fertig.



Gab es eigentlich schon einmal einen Nachtschwärmer, in dem du nicht depri warst?


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gab es eigentlich schon einmal einen Nachtschwärmer, in dem du nicht depri warst?



Es gibt doch nur einen Nachtschwärmer-Thread oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Lass es dennoch lieber. Die Haut weicht auf durch die Feuchte, was dazu führen kann, dass sich die Keime ausbreiten.
> Also Augentropfen oder abwarten.



Ok Dr. Brille!

Ich dachte wegen dem Dampf wäre es nicht schlecht, weils ja nicht feucht ist, aber ein bißchen natürlich schon... hmm


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gab es eigentlich schon einmal einen Nachtschwärmer, in dem du nicht depri warst?



Irgendwie muss man doch die Aufmerksamkeit der anderen auf sich ziehen :S


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ok Dr. Brille!
> 
> Ich dachte wegen dem Dampf wäre es nicht schlecht, weils ja nicht feucht ist, aber ein bißchen natürlich schon... hmm



Wiki sagt, dass man als Laie die Finger davon lassen sollte. Entweder abwarten oder - wenn sich gar nichts tut oder es schlimmer wird, den Augenarzt ausstechen lassen. Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass das auch der Hausarzt kann.


----------



## Lordcocain (26. Juli 2011)

schönen guten Abend zusammen.

*was zu knabbern und n six-pack hinstell*


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Juli 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss man doch die Aufmerksamkeit der anderen auf sich ziehen :S



Ist ja nicht so, dass ich was dagegen hab. Ist mir nur aufgefallen. Jeden Abend praktisch. ^^


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass ich was dagegen hab. Ist mir nur aufgefallen. Jeden Abend praktisch. ^^



Was bitte? Einmal, wo ich das Thema wirklich ausgeweitet habe, aber sonst nicht weiter oder habe ich etwas verpasst? Oo^^


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wiki sagt, dass man als Laie die Finger davon lassen sollte. Entweder abwarten oder - wenn sich gar nichts tut oder es schlimmer wird, den Augenarzt ausstechen lassen. Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass das auch der Hausarzt kann.



Danke, werde dem Folge leisten. 
Bevor man was falsch macht, lieber gar nix machen...




Lordcocain schrieb:


> schönen guten Abend zusammen.
> 
> *was zu knabbern und n six-pack hinstell*



Gut dass du es sagst, morgen Bier kaufen...


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Was bitte? Einmal, wo ich das Thema wirklich ausgeweitet habe, aber sonst nicht weiter oder habe ich etwas verpasst? Oo^^



Und während der Beziehungsdiskussion hast du geschrieben, dass Typen wie du - freundlich, unauffällig, schüchtern, was weiß ich - sowieso nie eine abkriegen. Außerdem hast du Probleme mit der Schule und gehst nun auf eine private. Sind jetzt nur zwei Sachen, die mir in Erinnerung geblieben sind. Aber unterschwellige Bemerkungen liest man von dir jeden Tag. Ich weiß ziemlich viel über dich, dafür dass ich dich gar nicht kenne. 

Vielleicht solltest du mal den Blickwinkel auf das Leben verändern. Es ist nicht schlecht, sondern nur weniger gut. Und es gibt immer einen, dem es noch schlechter geht.


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2011)

Also i hab bei nem Gerstenkorn immer en warmen teebeutel kamille druff jepackt  hat auch wunder gehilft 

Ajo 

TAch 

Edit:

Ja Ceiwyn ... da war wat ... kann mich auch dunkel dran erinnern


----------



## Lordcocain (26. Juli 2011)

oh ja. an den Beziehungs Abend kann ich mich auch noch erinnern. war einer der wenigen Abende an dem ich hier auch mal was geschrieben hab.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> hat auch wunder *gehilft*



..


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Erinnert mich grad an einen Text von KIZ
"Irgendeinem geht es immer schlechter... Doch deshalb geht es mir nicht besser!"
Na, was macht ihr eig so?


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Na, was macht ihr eig so?



LoL spielen.


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2011)

Joo gehilft ... is net ganz ernst gemeint lieber werter Herr Duden. ...


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und während der Beziehungsdiskussion hast du geschrieben, dass Typen wie du - freundlich, unauffällig, schüchtern, was weiß ich - sowieso nie eine abkriegen. Außerdem hast du Probleme mit der Schule und gehst nun auf eine private. Sind jetzt nur zwei Sachen, die mir in Erinnerung geblieben sind. Aber unterschwellige Bemerkungen liest man von dir jeden Tag. Ich weiß ziemlich viel über dich, dafür dass ich dich gar nicht kenne.
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du mal den Blickwinkel auf das Leben verändern. Es ist nicht schlecht, sondern nur weniger gut. Und es gibt immer einen, dem es noch schlechter geht.



An die Punkte erinnere ich mich auch. 

Ich finde aber, dass man das Sabito jetzt nicht ankreiden sollte, wenn er sich hier regelmässig ausheult.
Man könnte den Nachtschwärmer auch in buffed Kummerkasten umbenennen, das würde vllt. besser passen. ^^

Gibt halt Leute hier die posten relativ viel über ihr Privatleben (z.B. Ich habe einen Gerstenkorn im linken Auge, VERDAMMT!) und welche, die schwingen gerne regelmässig die Moralkeule, werfen mit ihrem tollem Fachwissen um sich, um sich Bestätigung zu holen, ansonsten weiß man aber gar nix über die Leute die das posten.

So jemand wie Sabito ist mir da ehrlich gesagt immer lieber. ^^


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2011)

Hier rum gammeln ... grad en bissel gezoggt und nu en bissel Musik hören


----------



## Lordcocain (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Erinnert mich grad an einen Text von KIZ
> "Irgendeinem geht es immer schlechter... Doch deshalb geht es mir nicht besser!"
> Na, was macht ihr eig so?



Meine ASP BR schauen, n Bier trinken und mich drüber freuen, dass ich meinen vorerst letzen Auftrag hinter mich gebracht hab.


----------



## Lordcocain (26. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> An die Punkte erinnere ich mich auch.
> 
> Ich finde aber, dass man das Sabito jetzt nicht ankreiden sollte, wenn er sich hier regelmässig ausheult.



das ist solange ok, wie sich niemand davon "belästigt" fühlt.


ich finds bis jetzt nicht wirklich schlimm.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Joo gehilft ... is net ganz ernst gemeint lieber werter Herr Duden. ...



Naja, als Kölner sei es dir erlaubt. Wenn ich mal da oben bin, krame ich im Gegenzug das übelste Badisch und Pfälzisch raus, das ich drauf habe. Eigentlich ziemlich gemein von mir. 



> welche, die schwingen gerne regelmässig die Moralkeule, werfen mit ihrem tollem Fachwissen um sich, um sich Bestätigung zu holen



Hey, hör auf mich zu stalken! ^^


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> An die Punkte erinnere ich mich auch.
> 
> Ich finde aber, dass man das Sabito jetzt nicht ankreiden sollte, wenn er sich hier regelmässig ausheult.
> Man könnte den Nachtschwärmer auch in buffed Kummerkasten umbenennen, das würde vllt. besser passen. ^^
> ...



Das fettgeschriebene mache ich schon wo anders (Wissen über ein Game können schonmal gut sein, um ien bissel rumzuprotzen^^).
Und boah, gleich fertig mit dem Text und dabei habe ich den schon gekürtzt. Oo


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> [...]
> So jemand wie Sabito ist mir da ehrlich gesagt immer lieber. ^^


Naja, es ist ja auch angenehmer, mit Leuten zu schreiben, wo ein wenig offenere Atmosphäre ist. Und persönlicher als andere Threads war der Nachtschwärmer ja eh schon immer, hier gab es schon immer Geschichten aus dem Leben :>


----------



## xandy (26. Juli 2011)

Faxe- Bier ist ne Bombe


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (26. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> *schlagartig wird es im Raum still und der Gesamt-IQ nimmt sichtlich ab, als B-R-A-I-N den "Nächschwärmern-Raum" betritt*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nabend an die Runde!


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2011)

Ich mach ja nur Spaß  Mit solchen Wortverwurschtelungen will ich das ganze ein wenig auf peppen


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Juli 2011)

xandy schrieb:


> Faxe- Bier ist ne Bombe



Wie ich das gehasst habe, als ich noch an der Tanke gearbeitet hab.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (26. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> schönen guten Abend zusammen.
> 
> *was zu knabbern und n six-pack hinstell*


Ich hoffe doch, dass es sich bei dem Six-Pack um Duff-Bier handelt *auf deinen Avatar glubsch*


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2011)

Zum "sich in die Ecke schmeißen" reicht es


----------



## Lordcocain (26. Juli 2011)

ne kein Duff. ( wer das schonmal getrunken hat,weis auch warum)

Bei mir gibts nur Becks


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Zum "sich in die Ecke schmeißen" reicht es


Dafür würde auch Öttinger reichen


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

FAXE Bier in 1l Dosen hab ich aufm Kiez getrunken. 
Becks is mir irgendwie lieber.


----------



## Lordcocain (26. Juli 2011)

und die rektale entschlackungskur am nächsten Morgen gibts gratis dazu

@grüne brille


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2011)

Aber Öttinger hat keine 1-Liter Dosen .. zumindest is mir des net bekannt


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (26. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> ne kein Duff. ( wer das schonmal getrunken hat,weis auch warum)
> 
> Bei mir gibts nur Becks



Ja das stimmt   
Hab mich erst gefreut, als ich das im Supermarkt gesehen habe und habe es natürlich sofort gekauft, aber als ich es dann getrunken habe, war die Enttäuschung groß 

Naja, hauptsache die Flasche ist cool


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> und die rektale entschlackungskur am nächsten Morgen gibts gratis dazu



Und die orale schon am späten Abend.


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Nabend BRAIN.^^

Gleich bin ich fertig mit dme Text und ich soll den wirklich hier reinposten?


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Aber Öttinger hat keine 1-Liter Dosen .. zumindest is mir des net bekannt


Wieso auch? 1 Liter würde keiner runterbekommen :S


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nabend BRAIN.^^
> 
> Gleich bin ich fertig mit dme Text und ich soll den wirklich hier reinposten?



Jo, wir warten!


----------



## Lordcocain (26. Juli 2011)

also wenn ich wirklich mal was trinke (was wirklich extrem selten vorkommt) dann wirklich nur Becks oder nen guten Scotch.

Früher war da viel mehr. aber das is ne zu alte geschichte


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (26. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> also wenn ich wirklich mal was trinke (was wirklich extrem selten vorkommt) dann wirklich nur Becks oder nen guten Scotch.
> 
> Früher war da viel mehr. aber das is ne zu alte geschichte


Erzähl sie mir, Opa  

EDIT: Nabend Sabito


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2011)

Ach was ich alles schonin meiner Jugend vernichtet hab... geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr .. und mit vernichtet mein ich wirklich vernichtet ...*hust* Bei mir stimmt des glaub ich wirklich: Wo früher meine Leber war, ist heute eine Minibar


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Also soll ich jetzt hier wirklich meine "Geschichte" reinposten? Nicht dass ich den Thread kille.


----------



## Lordcocain (26. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Erzähl sie mir, Opa
> 
> EDIT: Nabend Sabito


also, als ich neben dem Studium damals angefangen habe als Studiomusiker zu arbeiten, habe ich schon recht viel getrunken. Es war ja auch immer genug da.

Irgendwann hab ich dann gemerkt, dass ich so nicht weitermachen kann. Vor allem da ich mittlerweile Familie habe. Deswegen trinke ich nur sehr wenig. War damals schon hart gefährdet.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ach was ich alles schonin meiner Jugend vernichtet hab... geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr .. und mit vernichtet mein ich wirklich vernichtet ...*hust* Bei mir stimmt des glaub ich wirklich: Wo früher meine Leber war, ist heute eine Minibar


Die Hirnzellen werden sich wohl auch nicht gefreut haben neben der Leber 



Sabito schrieb:


> Also soll ich jetzt hier wirklich meine "Geschichte" reinposten? Nicht dass ich den Thread kille.


Mach einfach^^


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Also soll ich jetzt hier wirklich meine "Geschichte" reinposten? Nicht dass ich den Thread kille.



Wenn du nochmal fragst, kill ich *dich! *


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> Irgendwann hab ich dann gemerkt, dass ich so nicht weitermachen kann. Vor allem da ich mittlerweile Familie habe. Deswegen trinke ich nur *noch* sehr wenig. War damals schon hart gefährdet.


Fixed und 
100% /sign


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (26. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> also, als ich neben dem Studium damals angefangen habe als Studiomusiker zu arbeiten, habe ich schon recht viel getrunken. Es war ja auch immer genug da.
> 
> Irgendwann hab ich dann gemerkt, dass ich so nicht weitermachen kann. Vor allem da ich mittlerweile Familie habe. Deswegen trinke ich nur sehr wenig. War damals schon hart gefährdet.


Oh sorry =(.
War nur lustig gemeint, wollte nicht alte Wunden aufreißen =(


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die Hirnzellen werden sich wohl auch nicht gefreut haben neben der Leber



Och denen geht es eigentlich noch recht gut


----------



## Lordcocain (26. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Oh sorry =(.
> War nur lustig gemeint, wollte nicht alte Wunden aufreißen =(


passt scho. ich sehe es mittlerweile als "meine wilde jugend". war halt irgendwie ne geile Zeit. Und ich habs ja noch rechtzeitg geschaft.xD


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Soo, die "Geschichte" gibt es jetzt, aber im Spoiler, also wer es nicht lesen will, muss es nicht lesen.^^




Spoiler



Wenn ich von Sie spreche meine ich Person1 oder Person2 (im ersten Teil wird es P1 sein)



 Anscheinend habe ich heute wohl für das Erste zwei Personen verloren, an die ich mich immer wenden konnte, wenn es mir psychisch schlecht geht/ ging. Ich habe mich mit beiden Personen parallel unterhalten immer, ohne dem einen von den Dingen zu erzählen, die mir der andere gesagt hat.

 Mir ging es in letzter Zeit eher schlecht, im Klartext war ich eigentlich ziemlich depressiv, also habe ich mich mit Person1 in Verbindung gesetzt und habe ihr alles erst einmal alles erzählt. Sie meinte ich solle einen Psychiater aufsuchen (Person2 hat es mir auch empfohlen, allerdings nur, wenn es ein guter Psychiater wäre und kein Quacksalber, der mich mit Medis vollpumpt), mit dem Gedanken hatte ich schon mal gespielt, allerdings würde ich das gerne ohne das Wissen meiner Mutter tun. Person1 riet mir allerdings mit meiner Mutter über diese Probleme zu sprechen, was mir allerdings ziemlich schwer fällt, also habe ich vorgeschlagen ich könnte meine Mutter erst mal mit einem &#8222;Brief" darüber informieren und dann mit ihr darüber sprechen. Sie fand es nicht sehr gut, ha es aber akzeptiert. Sie sagte mir, dass sie mir helfen will und anschließend wurde ich gefragt, wie viel ich opfern würde, damit es mir gut geht und mir wurde gesagt, dass ich wohl alles was mir bisher lieb ist opfern müsste. Ich war der Meinung dieser Preis ist mir deutlich zu hoch, die Antwort war &#8222;Pech. Dann ist meine Arbeit hier getan.", worauf hin ich meinte, dass sie nicht von mir verlangen kann, dass ich alles, was mir bisher lieb ist opfere, damit es mir gut geht, anscheinend hat es sie so verärgert, dass ich für den Rest des Tages nichts mehr von ihr gehört habe. 

 (Mir gefiel dieses &#8222;alles opfern" nicht, weswegen ich dieses &#8222;Angebot" nicht angenommen habe)

 Nach dem &#8222;Vorfall" habe ich mich an Person2 (der ich mehr Vertraue und auf die ich mehr mag als Person1) gewandt und als sie fragte, was ich den habe, habe ich ihr den Chat-Verlauf geschickt, worauf hin sie meinte, Person1 hätte recht und ich solle doch das &#8222;Angebot" annehmen, ich habe natürlich gesagt, das ich es nicht will, worauf hin sie mich von sich weiter &#8222;weggeschoben" hat und mir immer wieder dazu geraten hat auf das &#8222;Angebot" einzugehen, bevor ich sie dann offline war, habe ich ihr noch geschrieben, dass ich unter keinen Umstand dieses &#8222;Angebot" annehme.

Nun habe ich Angst, dass die Person2 erst mal nicht mit mir chattet, weil sie denkt, dass ich Person1 &#8222;Angebot" annehme und ich habe Angst, dass Person1 nicht mehr mit mir spricht. Ich würde so zwei gute Gesprächspartner und gute Berater, bzw. Motivatoren, verlieren.



Ihr könnt mir per PN Antworten (damit wir die hier nicht stören).


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Falls es echte Freunde waren (zumindest P2) kannst du darauf vertrauen, dass die Person noch mit dir redet und es auch nur gut mit dir meint. Meine persönliche Einschätzung: Wenn du so deprimiert bist, dass du selbst mit dem Gedanken spielst, einen Psychologen aufzusuchen, dann sind es wohl Umstände, die es erfordern, auch andere Personen über diesen Zustand in Kenntnis zu setzen, denn nur mit Rückhalt von Familie und Freunden löst man auf lange Sicht sowas.

Edit: Oh sry, das mit der PN kam zu spät


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Falls es echte Freunde waren (zumindest P2) kannst du darauf vertrauen, dass die Person noch mit dir redet und es auch nur gut mit dir meint. Meine persönliche Einschätzung: Wenn du so deprimiert bist, dass du selbst mit dem Gedanken spielst, einen Psychologen aufzusuchen, dann sind es wohl Umstände, die es erfordern, auch andere Personen über diesen Zustand in Kenntnis zu setzen, denn nur mit Rückhalt von Familie und Freunden löst man auf lange Sicht sowas.
> 
> Edit: Oh sry, das mit der PN kam zu spät



Das mit PN ist mir hinterher eingefallen.

P2 ist eher ein Freund für mich als P1, vorallem, weil P2 wirklich immer für mich da ist ohne mich immer von ihren eigenen Vorstellungen zu überzeugen, wie es P1 macht, das Problem bei ihr ist bloss, sie würde alles tun, damit es mir gut geht, wenn sie der Meinung ist, sie müsste fürs erste oder über einen unbestimmten Zeitraum dne Kontakt mit mir abbrechen, damit es mir wieder gut gehen kann, dann macht sie das auch.
Ich wollt meine Mutter erst mit einem Zettel informieren, damit ich und sie uns auf ein Gespräch vorbereiten können.


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Hab dir ne PM geschrieben 

Generell würde ich aber sagen, dass es immer gut ist, der Mutter auch zu sagen was Sache ist.
Wenn sie dann Unverständnis zeigt, kannste immer noch abblocken und mit wem anders quasseln. ^^

Und ich meine richtig sagen und keine Zettel oder Briefe schreiben. Für sowas ist eine Mutter da, das ist jedenfalls erstmal eine generell Annahme. Dass das in der Realität dann manchmal anders aussieht, ok... aber erstmal ausprobieren, hinterher kannste es dann immer noch lassen, weiter mit ihr drüber zu reden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Das mit dem Zettel ist eine an sich gute Idee, vor allem, wenn du zunächst keine direkte Konfrontation willst.
Das Problem hierbei ist nur, dass es etwas geschriebenes und festes ist, wo du vll etwas schlecht formulierst, was dann völlig falsch rüber kommt, sodass die Erwartungen an ein Gespräch dann ganz anders sind, als du es wolltest. Da solltest du drauf achten.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2011)

Da hier mal wieder Probleme geschildert werden, hier meins:

Ich bin eigentlich müde, zieh mir aber ne Serie rein und bin hier am lesen, weil ich Angst habe, ins Bett zu gehen. Nicht weil ich Angst vor dem Monster untendrunter oder dem Schrankaffen habe, sondern Angst davor, dass sich im Bett meine Gedanken drehen und ich dann wieder anfange zu weinen... Jemand nen Tip, wie ich es trotzdem schaffen kann, in meinem Bett einzuschlafen (vom Sofa krieg ich Rückenschmerzen) und das ohne Weinanfall? :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Da hier mal wieder Probleme geschildert werden, hier meins:
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich müde, zieh mir aber ne Serie rein und bin hier am lesen, weil ich Angst habe, ins Bett zu gehen. Nicht weil ich Angst vor dem Monster untendrunter oder dem Schrankaffen habe, sondern Angst davor, dass sich im Bett meine Gedanken drehen und ich dann wieder anfange zu weinen... Jemand nen Tip, wie ich es trotzdem schaffen kann, in meinem Bett einzuschlafen (vom Sofa krieg ich Rückenschmerzen) und das ohne Weinanfall? :/


Für sowas gibt es keine direkte Lösung, vor allem, da das Weinen ja eine gewisse Verarbeitung deiner Gefühle darstellt. Das zu unterdrücken ist genauso ungesund wie es übertrieben rauszulassen, beides würde dich fertig machen. Klar, am Tag, wo es geschehen ist, werden sich deine Gedanken darum drehen. Ruf doch eine Freundin an, mit der du reden kannst. Im Verlauf des Gespräches dürfte sich das Thema wohl in eine Richtung ändern, die dich ablenkt, und mit der Zeit wirst du dann auch müde und schläfst mit anderen Gednken ein.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (26. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Da hier mal wieder Probleme geschildert werden, hier meins:
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich müde, zieh mir aber ne Serie rein und bin hier am lesen, weil ich Angst habe, ins Bett zu gehen. Nicht weil ich Angst vor dem Monster untendrunter oder dem Schrankaffen habe, sondern Angst davor, dass sich im Bett meine Gedanken drehen und ich dann wieder anfange zu weinen... Jemand nen Tip, wie ich es trotzdem schaffen kann, in meinem Bett einzuschlafen (vom Sofa krieg ich Rückenschmerzen) und das ohne Weinanfall? :/



Oh Mann, du tust mir Leid =(

Darf ich dich knuddeln, um dich aufzuheitern?


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Da hier mal wieder Probleme geschildert werden, hier meins:
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich müde, zieh mir aber ne Serie rein und bin hier am lesen, weil ich Angst habe, ins Bett zu gehen. Nicht weil ich Angst vor dem Monster untendrunter oder dem Schrankaffen habe, sondern Angst davor, dass sich im Bett meine Gedanken drehen und ich dann wieder anfange zu weinen... Jemand nen Tip, wie ich es trotzdem schaffen kann, in meinem Bett einzuschlafen (vom Sofa krieg ich Rückenschmerzen) und das ohne Weinanfall? :/



Wieso kriegst du Weinanfälle wenn ich fragen darf? Und wieso drehen sich deine Gedanken?
Musst nicht antworten aber das würde mich jetzt interessieren. Schwindelgefühl?

Ich geh auch bald pennen. ^^


----------



## Lordcocain (26. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Da hier mal wieder Probleme geschildert werden, hier meins:
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich müde, zieh mir aber ne Serie rein und bin hier am lesen, weil ich Angst habe, ins Bett zu gehen. Nicht weil ich Angst vor dem Monster untendrunter oder dem Schrankaffen habe, sondern Angst davor, dass sich im Bett meine Gedanken drehen und ich dann wieder anfange zu weinen... Jemand nen Tip, wie ich es trotzdem schaffen kann, in meinem Bett einzuschlafen (vom Sofa krieg ich Rückenschmerzen) und das ohne Weinanfall? :/


Vllt hilft es wenn du dich vor dem schlafen noch mit etwas beschäftigst, was dich glücklich macht.


Oder ein heißer Kräutertee mit nem kleinen Schuss. Wirkt oft sehr beruhigend. (und nein Kinderchen, saufen ist keine Lösung)

Wenn das alles nicht hilft, heul dich solange aus, bis du total kaputt bist. Ein reinigendes Gewitter sozusagen.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (26. Juli 2011)

>Hab meinen Post gelöscht...>


----------



## Tilbie (26. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Da hier mal wieder Probleme geschildert werden, hier meins:
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich müde, zieh mir aber ne Serie rein und bin hier am lesen, weil ich Angst habe, ins Bett zu gehen. Nicht weil ich Angst vor dem Monster untendrunter oder dem Schrankaffen habe, sondern Angst davor, dass sich im Bett meine Gedanken drehen und ich dann wieder anfange zu weinen... Jemand nen Tip, wie ich es trotzdem schaffen kann, in meinem Bett einzuschlafen (vom Sofa krieg ich Rückenschmerzen) und das ohne Weinanfall? :/



Dem Problem aus dem weg zu gehen is aber auch keine lösung, sonnst kannste gar nicht mehr in deinem Bett schlafen :O.


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Was mir noch eingefallen ist:
@schneemaus
Bestimmt wegen dem Hund oder?
Naja, das ist scheiße, da hilft aber nur ablenken... Lesen ist vorallem eine gute Methode um schnell einzuschlafen, vorallem wenn es nicht soo spannend ist, man es aber trotzdem noch lesen kann. Umso eher nickt man dann weg. Die Gedanken wird dir keiner nehmen können. Aber vllt. tröstet dich der Gedanke, dass das bei jedem so ist, wenn ähnliche Dinge passiert sind und es nach einiger Zeit auch wieder weggeht. Insofern ist es keine ewige Hölle. ^^


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Ich warte jetzt erst mal ab, was morgen ist (ich kann ja eh nicht schlafen), versuche nebenbei P1 eine NAchricht zu schreiben, die sie etwas runterbringt, bei P2 kann ich nur hoffen (wenn ich die nacht durchmache, kanns sien, dass ich sie heute früh noch sehe).


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Für sowas gibt es keine direkte Lösung, vor allem, da das Weinen ja eine gewisse Verarbeitung deiner Gefühle darstellt. Das zu unterdrücken ist genauso ungesund wie es übertrieben rauszulassen, beides würde dich fertig machen. Klar, am Tag, wo es geschehen ist, werden sich deine Gedanken darum drehen. Ruf doch eine Freundin an, mit der du reden kannst. Im Verlauf des Gespräches dürfte sich das Thema wohl in eine Richtung ändern, die dich ablenkt, und mit der Zeit wirst du dann auch müde und schläfst mit anderen Gednken ein.



Na ja, meine beste Freundin ist pennen gegangen, die werd ich nur im allergrößten Notfall anrufen - quasi wenn ich schon am Flennen bin :/



B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Oh Mann, du tust mir Leid =(
> 
> Darf ich dich knuddeln, um dich aufzuheitern?



Klar - son Fernknuddeln zaubert mir zumindest ein leichtes Lächeln aufs Gesicht 



Konov schrieb:


> Wieso kriegst du Weinanfälle wenn ich fragen darf? Und wieso drehen sich deine Gedanken?
> Musst nicht antworten aber das würde mich jetzt interessieren. Schwindelgefühl?
> 
> Ich geh auch bald pennen. ^^



Wegen meinem Hund, der heute gestorben ist... Und weil ich ne Frau bin. Aber das ist nicht mal der Hauptgrund - auch mein Vater hat heute geweint und den hab ich in meinem Leben heute zum zweiten Mal Tränen vergießen sehen...


@Lordcocain: Hab schon überlegt, mich nochmal ans Klavier zu setzen, aber ich kann eigentlich nur recht traurige Lieder spielen - nicht so ne große Idee :/ Was das mit dem Tee mit Schuss angeht.. Kräutertee hab ich, aber das Einzige, was ich reinkippen könnte, wäre ein kleiner Schuss Jack Daniels, den ich noch hier habe. Und irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht so recht vorstellen. Aber den Jacky werd ich jetzt glaub ich trotzdem gleich trinken, mit Cola. Gegen das Koffein da drin bin ich eh immun, weil ich den ganzen Tag Coke Zero trinke ^^ Und den Kräutertee vll dazu...


Zur größten Not hab ich glaub ich noch irgendwo hier Baldriandragees, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Außer, ich hab sie letztens beim Schränke ausmisten weggeschmissen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Alkohol und schlechte Stimmung ist nicht gut, Schneemaus...
Vor allem, da Alkohol einen ja emotionaler werden lässt, d.h. es wäre eig suboptimal, etwas zu trinken.
Achja, ich weiß nicht, inwiefern es hilft, aber wenn du zb Musik hörst, das linke Ohr ist für die sachliche Ebene, das rechte für die emotionale. 
Also vll nur Stöpsel ins linke Ohr, wenn du es in Betracht ziehen solltest, Musik zu hören.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Dem Problem aus dem weg zu gehen is aber auch keine lösung, sonnst kannste gar nicht mehr in deinem Bett schlafen :O.



Ich kann mit Sicherheit in meinem Bett schlafen - wie gesagt, daran liegt es ja nicht, sondern an meinem Hund. Und mein Zimmer ist eh das Zimmer, in dem ich am wenigsten mit dem Hund konfrontiert werde, weil er sich kaum da aufgehalten hat. Und ich will dem Problem nicht aus dem Weg gehen, sondern nur ruhig schlafen - morgen kann ich es immer noch konfrontieren.



Konov schrieb:


> Was mir noch eingefallen ist:
> @schneemaus
> Bestimmt wegen dem Hund oder?
> Naja, das ist scheiße, da hilft aber nur ablenken... Lesen ist vorallem eine gute Methode um schnell einzuschlafen, vorallem wenn es nicht soo spannend ist, man es aber trotzdem noch lesen kann. Umso eher nickt man dann weg. Die Gedanken wird dir keiner nehmen können. Aber vllt. tröstet dich der Gedanke, dass das bei jedem so ist, wenn ähnliche Dinge passiert sind und es nach einiger Zeit auch wieder weggeht. Insofern ist es keine ewige Hölle. ^^



Lesen hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber ich hab heute blöderweise ein Hohlbein-Buch angefangen - Ich bezweifle, dass es unspannend genug ist, dass ich einschlafe.
Ich weiß ja, dass es nach einiger Zeit wieder weg geht... Aber es fällt halt trotzdem schwer und schlafen würd ich auch irgendwie gerne...


----------



## Lordcocain (26. Juli 2011)

Seine Traurigkeit in kreative Bahnen lenken ist auch eine sehr gute idee. (so bin ich damals zur Musik gekommen)

Jacky mit Tee is net verkehrt. 

Mein Musiktip (auch zum nachspielen wenn man es kann/kennt): Schelmish-so allein.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Alkohol und schlechte Stimmung ist nicht gut, Schneemaus...
> Vor allem, da Alkohol einen ja emotionaler werden lässt, d.h. es wäre eig suboptimal, etwas zu trinken.
> Achja, ich weiß nicht, inwiefern es hilft, aber wenn du zb Musik hörst, das linke Ohr ist für die sachliche Ebene, das rechte für die emotionale.
> Also vll nur Stöpsel ins linke Ohr, wenn du es in Betracht ziehen solltest, Musik zu hören.



Das mit der Musik hab ich gestern ähnlich gemacht - als ich mein Buch fertig hatte, was ich gestern noch zum Lesen hatte, und damit ich nicht nur noch an den Hund denke, hab ich mir Musik ins Ohr gestöpselt, aufgedreht und mitgesungen. Und das so lange, bis ich quasi nur noch die Klappe halten musste und dann sofort eingeschlafen bin - hat auch geklappt. Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass das heute klappt :/


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> Seine Traurigkeit in kreative Bahnen lenken ist auch eine sehr gute idee. (so bin ich damals zur Musik gekommen)
> 
> Jacky mit Tee is net verkehrt.



Mach ich auch sehr oft, aber heute noch was Neues anzufangen, hab ich keinen Nerv. Und wie gesagt, das, was ich schon kann, ist alles recht traurig - und die Lieder sind so drin, dass mir dabei zu viel Platz im Kopf zum Denken bleibt.


Und Jacky mit Tee hört sich irgendwie ein bisschen pervers an oO

Was den Alkohol angeht: Müde macht er aber auch. Und ein kleiner Schuss macht ja nicht so betrunken, dass ich nen Moralischen kriege.



Edit: Und nun der Doppelpost - gnarf ^^


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Heulen ist nie verkehrt, wenn man kann. ^^

Man kann nämlich nicht ewig heulen, d.h. nachn paar Minuten isses sowieso meistens vorbei und danach fühlt man sich befreiter, das wird ja immer von jedem gesagt.
Wichtig bei solchen Sachen ist auch, dass man sich nicht so sehr reinsteigern darf nach dem Motto "ach alles scheiße, hund ist tot, ganzes Leben im eimer etc. pp". Gibt ja so Leute die machen sowas recht schnell... 

Finde es immer wichtig, dass man es objektiv betrachtet. Der Tod gehört zum Leben nunmal dazu und daran wird sich nix ändern.
Der Hund hats jetzt gut im Hundehimmel und er hatte ein schönes Leben. Punkt, Ende der Geschichte. ^^

Mehr sollte man sich da gar nicht den Kopf zerbrechen, denn es ist klar, dass man dann nicht schlafen kann.

Von Musik halte ich nicht viel, weil man dazu neigt in solchen Situationen deprimucke aufzulegen und davon heult man nur länger herum. Bringt goar nix. 
Alk ist im begrenzten Maße nicht verkehrt, damit man besser einschläft. Aber nicht zuviel weil man nämlich sonst wieder dort ist, wo mein Text hier angefangen hat: Beim reinsteigern. ^^


----------



## Lordcocain (26. Juli 2011)

mein bester freund würd sagen:" geh in Puff und lass ma richtig knacken!"

Sein emotionales Feingefühl sucht halt wirklich seines Gleichen.

Ein kleiner Schluck ist in solchen Situationen nicht verkehrt. Solange man seine Entspannung nicht nur so finden kann ist es ja auch kein Problem.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> mein bester freund würd sagen:" geh in Puff und lass ma richtig knacken!"
> 
> Sein emotionales Feingefühl sucht halt wirklich seines Gleichen.



Ist doch feinfühlig genug


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> mein bester freund würd sagen:" geh in Puff und lass ma richtig knacken!"
> 
> Sein emotionales Feingefühl sucht halt wirklich seines Gleichen.




Gibt so Leute, die solche Tipps geben.
Vom Grundprinzip auch nicht verkehrt, um schnell abgelenkt zu werden. Allerdings wenig erfolgversprechend auf lange Sicht, z.B. nach gescheiterten Beziehungen gleich ins nächste Abenteuer stürzen usw.


----------



## Lordcocain (26. Juli 2011)

wenigstens bringt er mich mit solchen Sätzen immer zum lachen wenn ich mal micht gut drauf bin.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gibt so Leute, die solche Tipps geben.
> Vom Grundprinzip auch nicht verkehrt, um schnell abgelenkt zu werden. Allerdings wenig erfolgversprechend auf lange Sicht, z.B. nach gescheiterten Beziehungen gleich ins nächste Abenteuer stürzen usw.


Vom Grundprinzip gerade her verkehrt würde ich sagen, da da direkt zum weitermachen geraten wird, wobei eine gewisse Verarbeitungsdauer ohne solche direkte Ablenkung stattfinden sollte.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Heulen ist nie verkehrt, wenn man kann. ^^
> 
> Man kann nämlich nicht ewig heulen, d.h. nachn paar Minuten isses sowieso meistens vorbei und danach fühlt man sich befreiter, das wird ja immer von jedem gesagt.
> Wichtig bei solchen Sachen ist auch, dass man sich nicht so sehr reinsteigern darf nach dem Motto "ach alles scheiße, hund ist tot, ganzes Leben im eimer etc. pp". Gibt ja so Leute die machen sowas recht schnell...
> ...



Ich hab heut schon so viel geweint, dass mir die Augen wehtun. Und ich persönlich kann auch ne halbe Stunde am Stück heulen, wenn ich keine Ablenkung habe. Ich steiger mich da definitiv nicht rein - mein Leben ist nicht im Eimer, "nur" weil mein Hund gestorben ist - das ist mir auch klar.

Noch dazu weiß ich ja auch, dass es besser für den Hund war, um ihm Leid zu ersparen. Ich persönlich glaub ja an die Geschichte mit der Regenbogenbrücke und find den Gedanken ganz schön, dass er nun wieder jung und gesund ist und mit Maxi (Hund von meiner besten Freundin, übermorgen genau 2 Jahre tot) spielen und toben kann.

Wenn ich jetzt Musik hören würde, dann sicherlich keine Deprimucke. Dann hätte ich ja genau das Gegenteil von der Ablenkung erreicht oO
Ich sag's auch gerne nochmal: Ich hab noch so ne halbe Miniflasche (kennt ihr doch bestimmt, die in Supermärkten an der Kasse rumstehen) Jack Daniels hier und sonst nix. Bin nicht so der Alkoholtrinker. Hätt ich ne Flasche Met hier, wäre die Sache vermutlich übler ausgegangen oO


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> mein bester freund würd sagen:" geh in Puff und lass ma richtig knacken!"
> 
> Sein emotionales Feingefühl sucht halt wirklich seines Gleichen.
> 
> Ein kleiner Schluck ist in solchen Situationen nicht verkehrt. Solange man seine Entspannung nicht nur so finden kann ist es ja auch kein Problem.



Wenn er das zu mir sagen würde, hätte er mich zumindest zum Lachen gebracht, weil ich mir als Frau beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen kann, nen Puff aufzusuchen


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Juli 2011)

Das mit dem Hund tut mir leid. Mein eigener ist auch schon 13, aber noch ziemlich fit. Hat auch schon alles überlebt, was man überleben kann... vom Pferd überrannt worden, vom Fahrrad überfahren, von der Kutsche gefallen, gegen eine Schaukel gesprungen, vom Keiler angegriffen usw... der macht bestimmt noch 5 Jahre.

Schlimmer wars Ende 2009, als der Hund meiner Schwester starb, mit 9 oder 10. Hatte Diabetes, Krebs und weiß der Teufel was noch alles. Eines Tages lag er vor Schmerzen nur noch in der Ecke und hat kaum noch was mitbekommen, hat nur geschrien. Naja, der Tierarzt hat ihn dann erlöst... was soll man da noch groß machen. Ein paar Monate später hat sich meine Schwester einen Border-Collie gekauft. Schon als Welpe hat man gemerkt, dass sie taub ist. Aber sie gehorcht trotzdem aufs Wort... hab noch nie einen so gutmütigen Hund erlebt. Vielleicht wäre ja eine Neuanschaffung in zwei, drei Monaten was für dich? 

Anbei noch an Lied, das dir vielleicht gefällt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=axlN3JC8ZQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (26. Juli 2011)

Ich geh jetzt ins Bett.

@Sabito & Schneemaus: Viel Glück.

@Alle anderen: Gute nacht.


----------



## Lordcocain (26. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wenn er das zu mir sagen würde, hätte er mich zumindest zum Lachen gebracht, weil ich mir als Frau beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen kann, nen Puff aufzusuchen



och, solche läden gibts doch bestimmt auch für euch Frauen. 





Jeder Mensch hat halt so seine Methoden mit trauer umzugehen. Der eine trinkt sich einen, einer geht in den Puff, eine liest ein buch und andere wiederum gehen in den keller und pusten in Holzstücke rein.

Ne allgemeinlösung gibts da leider nicht.

p.s. Ein geliebtes Tier zu verlieren ist sehr hart. 


R.I.P. Kevin und Spephan.


Ach, einen Tip hät ich noch. Schau dir igend ein gutes kabarett oder comedy programm an.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (26. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt ins Bett.
> 
> @Sabito & Schneemaus: Viel Glück.
> 
> @Alle anderen: Gute nacht.



Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen.
Ich werd' jetzt erstmal schlafen gehen, weil ich morgen früh hoch muss.

Schneemaus, ich wünsche dir, dass du diese Nacht noch zur Ruhe kommst =(
Zum Abschluß gibt's noch ein Fern-Knuddler von mir


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt ins Bett.
> 
> @Sabito & Schneemaus: Viel Glück.
> 
> @Alle anderen: Gute nacht.



Danke, wird schon werden, mal sehen was heute später am Tag ist und dir eine gute NAcht.


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt ins Bett.
> 
> @Sabito & Schneemaus: Viel Glück.
> 
> @Alle anderen: Gute nacht.



n8!
Ich geh jetzt auch.

War wieder eine sehr anregende Nachtschwärmer Diskussion!
Haltet die Ohren steif Leute mit all euren Problemen. 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Gute Nacht an alle, die gehen =)


----------



## Lordcocain (26. Juli 2011)

ich wünsche ebenfall allen "pennen gehern" eine geruhsame nacht.

Muhaha ich darf Morgen ausschlafen Hab erst im 15.00 nen Schüler


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das mit dem Hund tut mir leid. Mein eigener ist auch schon 13, aber noch ziemlich fit. Hat auch schon alles überlebt, was man überleben kann... vom Pferd überrannt worden, vom Fahrrad überfahren, von der Kutsche gefallen, gegen eine Schaukel gesprungen, vom Keiler angegriffen usw... der macht bestimmt noch 5 Jahre.
> 
> Schlimmer wars Ende 2009, als der Hund meiner Schwester starb, mit 9 oder 10. Hatte Diabetes, Krebs und weiß der Teufel was noch alles. Eines Tages lag er vor Schmerzen nur noch in der Ecke und hat kaum noch was mitbekommen, hat nur geschrien. Naja, der Tierarzt hat ihn dann erlöst... was soll man da noch groß machen. Ein paar Monate später hat sich meine Schwester einen Border-Collie gekauft. Schon als Welpe hat man gemerkt, dass sie taub ist. Aber sie gehorcht trotzdem aufs Wort... hab noch nie einen so gutmütigen Hund erlebt. Vielleicht wäre ja eine Neuanschaffung in zwei, drei Monaten was für dich?
> 
> Anbei noch an Lied, das dir vielleicht gefällt:



Das mit der Neuanschaffung ist eher schlecht. Momentan ist nicht mal geklärt, wohin und wie ich demnächst umziehen werde (ob mit/ohne meinen Vater, was für ne Wohnung etc.). Noch dazu hab ich meine Katze ja noch (die übrigens 15 Jahre alt ist), die schon bei einem kleinen Kätzchen, was mir letztens zugelaufen ist, beinahe am Rad gedreht hat und nur noch gefaucht und gemeckert hat - ich glaub, bei nem neuen Hund bekäme sie nen Herzinfarkt.

An und für sich liebe ich Nightwish, aber in meiner Stimmung? Dann kann ich mir ja fast direkt den Strick nehmen


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Ich werd wohl noch die ganze NAcht bleiben, so kann ich nicht shclafen. -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

*schlürft Capri Sonne Kirsche*
Dieser Geschmack... NEED MOAR!


----------



## Lordcocain (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl noch die ganze NAcht bleiben, so kann ich nicht shclafen. -.-


auch dir seihen meine Tips an Schneemaus an Herz gelegt. vllt hilft es dir ja.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> *schlürft Capri Sonne Kirsche*
> Dieser Geschmack... NEED MOAR!



Antwortest du heute auch nochmal?


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Antwortest du heute auch nochmal?


Witz? Ich hab dir geantwortet und laut der Nachrichtgen hast du das sogar schon gelesen o_O


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> auch dir seihen meine Tips an Schneemaus an Herz gelegt. vllt hilft es dir ja.



Welche waren das nochmal, habe die ganzen Tipps verpasst, weil ich mir eine Animefolge angesehen habe.^^
Glaube kaum, dass ich Alkohol anrühren werde in nächster Zeit (man könnte sagen zu gefährlich für mich^^).


----------



## Lordcocain (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Welche waren das nochmal, habe die ganzen Tipps verpasst, weil ich mir eine Animefolge angesehen habe.^^
> Glaube kaum, dass ich Alkohol anrühren werde in nächster Zeit (man könnte sagen zu gefährlich für mich^^).



versuch deine negativen gefühle in kreative bahnen zu lenken. Mal ein Bild, schreib einen Text und mach halt Musik.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das mit der Neuanschaffung ist eher schlecht. Momentan ist nicht mal geklärt, wohin und wie ich demnächst umziehen werde (ob mit/ohne meinen Vater, was für ne Wohnung etc.). Noch dazu hab ich meine Katze ja noch (die übrigens 15 Jahre alt ist), die schon bei einem kleinen Kätzchen, was mir letztens zugelaufen ist, beinahe am Rad gedreht hat und nur noch gefaucht und gemeckert hat - ich glaub, bei nem neuen Hund bekäme sie nen Herzinfarkt.
> 
> An und für sich liebe ich Nightwish, aber in meiner Stimmung? Dann kann ich mir ja fast direkt den Strick nehmen



Naja... dann kann ich dir nur raten, das mit vielen Taschentüchern durchzustehen... naja irgendwie ein blöder Rat, aber dein Hund hat es doch verdient, dass du eine Weile um ihn weinst, oder? Irgendwann vernarben die Wunden, aber los wirst du sie nie mehr.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Witz? Ich hab dir geantwortet und laut der Nachrichtgen hast du das sogar schon gelesen o_O



Ich habs eben erst gelesen


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Juli 2011)

Naja, ich geh auch mal ins Bett. Muss morgen früh wieder in die Stadt fahren und hab immer noch Schmerzen im Zeh. Wenn jemand Rat weiß, bitte eine PM. ^^ Geht um den seitlich eingewachsenen Nagel.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja... dann kann ich dir nur raten, das mit vielen Taschentüchern durchzustehen... naja irgendwie ein blöder Rat, aber dein Hund hat es doch verdient, dass du eine Weile um ihn weinst, oder? Irgendwann vernarben die Wunden, aber los wirst du sie nie mehr.



Klar hat er das verdient - und ich hab auch an sich kein Problem damit, um ihn zu weinen. Ich möcht halt einfach nur irgendwie schlafen können. Und das, ohne mich vorher ewig in den Schlaf zu weinen. Ich hab ja nicht nach dem Umgang mit der Trauer an sich gefragt - Ich will und werde mich damit auseinandersetzen und mit Sicherheit auch noch Tränen darüber vergießen. Jedoch will und muss ich schlafen können, zumal ich am Donnerstag ein Vorstellungsgespräch habe - mit roten Augen und Ringen drunter kommt das ein bisschen suboptimal.


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> versuch deine negativen gefühle in kreative bahnen zu lenken. Mal ein Bild, schreib einen Text und mach halt Musik.



Ich kann leider nicht malen, keine Musik machen und schreiben auch nicht wirklich (bin unkreativ).


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

"Die Porsche-Shisha fällt im Gettotest durch"
... Was eine Überschrift 
http://www.welt.de/channels-extern/ipad_2/schoenes_leben_ipad_2/article13504632/Die-Porsche-Shisha-faellt-im-Gettotest-durch.html


----------



## Lordcocain (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht malen, keine Musik machen und schreiben auch nicht wirklich (bin unkreativ).


hm dann hab ich nur noch den mit dem Puff. aber ich glaub das is auch nicht das Richtige für dich.


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> hm dann hab ich nur noch den mit dem Puff. aber ich glaub das is auch nicht das Richtige für dich.



Nee nicht wirklich.^^


----------



## Lordcocain (26. Juli 2011)

hm hab jetzt mal meine L'ame immortelle dvd angemacht. Passend zur heutigen Stimmung.

Manchmal wenn ich nicht schlafen kann, weil mich der ein oder andere Gedanke foltert, versuch ich über irgend einen Mist nachzudenken. Kochrezepte, die Weltherrschaft und ich plane mein nächstes tattoo. bringt mich immer auf andere Gedanken


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2011)

Kochrezepte sind ne gute Idee. Oder ich überlege mir, wie ich später mal per Zufall einen mutierten Virus erschaffe und alle mit dem Virus bedrohe, um die Weltherrschaft an mich zu reißen. Dann plane ich noch meine Rede für meinen Amtsantritt als Weltherrscherin - das müsste zum Einschlafen langen, oder? xD


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2011)

So, ich geh dann mal schlafen.

@ Sabito/Maus:

Viel Glück beim Einschlafen, ihr schafft das schon


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Sollte reichen :>
Ich hoffe mal für dich, dass es klappt =)
Und bin dann auch mal schalafen, gute Nacht


----------



## Lordcocain (26. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kochrezepte sind ne gute Idee. Oder ich überlege mir, wie ich später mal per Zufall einen mutierten Virus erschaffe und alle mit dem Virus bedrohe, um die Weltherrschaft an mich zu reißen. Dann plane ich noch meine Rede für meinen Amtsantritt als Weltherrscherin - das müsste zum Einschlafen langen, oder? xD


ich denke mal. Bis man damit durch ist, ist man 3mal eingepennt.


Was auch immer gut geht ist: Lustige Geschichten erfinden.

Hab meine Bessere Hälfte neulich zu "Lady Nappelboon" ernannt. Herrscherin über das ferne Königreich Nappelboonien. das war abgedrehter scheiß


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2011)

Super Tip - Vielen Dank dafür. Ich werd sowas mal versuchen, wenn die Folge hier rum ist. So knapp 20 Minuten bleib ich euch noch erhalten, dann versuch ich mal einzuschlafen.


----------



## Lordcocain (26. Juli 2011)

Ich muss mich jetzt leider schon verabschieden. lady Nappeboon wünscht zu Bett zu gehen.xD

Wünsche allen anwesenden eine geruhsame Nacht. besonders Sabito und Schneemaus.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito ist ja irgendwie lost. Vielleicht schreibt er seiner Mutter den Brief - was ich übrigens für eine gute Idee halte, sofern man ihn hinterher mindestens 2mal durchliest und darüber nachdenkt, ob etwas vielleicht falsch verstanden werden könnte.

Edit: Gute Nacht, werter Lustsklave von Lady Nappelboon


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cvL-xuMoRuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach Swiss hören und alles ist gut. 

@Schneemaus: Mein Beileid.


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Ich habe gerade für P1 eine beschwichtigende Nachricht verfasst, in der ich meine Gefühle und meinen Standpunkt klar mache und ihn bitte es zu verstehen, auch habe ich ihr (also P1) ihren größten Fehler von Heute erklärt. Mal schauen ob es so klappt.^^

Jetzt muss ich nurnoch P2 erreichen. 

@Skatero
Ahhhh, da geb ich mir eher sleber die Kugel, bevor ich mir das anhöre.^^


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> @Skatero
> Ahhhh, da geb ich mir eher sleber die Kugel, bevor ich mir das anhöre.^^



/sign - Hab es mir angefangen anzuhören, aber als er anfing zu rappen wieder ausgemacht. Ich kann dieses "Ghettodeutsch" einfach nicht hören, da werd ich agressiv oO


Edit: Aber trotzdem vielen Dank Skatero =)

Edit2: Ich versuch jetzt mal zu schlafen. Gute Nacht oder vielleicht bis später.


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

OMG, mir fällt gerade ein, dass Skype ja geschriebene szustellt, wenn beide online sind, dann kann ich für P2 den Text jetzt schon vorschreiben und muss nur warten bis sie on kommt.^^


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2011)

Wenn ihr keine gute Musik hören wollt, dann hört es halt nicht.


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn ihr keine gute Musik hören wollt, dann hört es halt nicht.



Gute Musik? Boah...., das fällt nicht mal in meinen Geschmacksbereich, als gute Musik würd eich irgendetwas Klassisches bezeichnen oder ien gute Klavierstück oder so.


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Gute Musik? Boah...., das fällt nicht mal in meinen Geschmacksbereich, als gute Musik würd eich irgendetwas Klassisches bezeichnen oder ien gute Klavierstück oder so.



Du hast es dir ja nicht einmal angehört. Und gute Musik ist für mich, Musik die mir gefällt. Sie muss also für andere Leute nicht unbedingt gut sein.


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

So der Text für P2 ist auch fertig.^^


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Guten Abend.


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend.

Gerade dieses Lied wieder entdeckt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pudOFG5X6uA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Erinnert mich immer wieder an den 11.09.01. -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Nabend ihr, jemand Bier ?


----------



## tonygt (26. Juli 2011)

Abend ich nehm eins,
 aber kann mal bitte jemand die Leute hier rausschmeißen, die einen gepflegten Umgangston nicht gewohnt sind. WIrd ja immer schlimmer hier im Smalltalk Forum


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Zum allerersten Mal hier sein und sich dann aufführen wie die Axt im Walde und das noch grundlos... Verdammt peinlich!


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Wo ist die Axt und wo der Wald? Oo


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wo ist die Axt und wo der Wald? Oo


Du liest aber schon wenigstens die letzte Seite des Threads?


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Achso der.^^


----------



## tonygt (26. Juli 2011)

Der Wald ist das Smalltalk Forum und die Axt vermutlich jemand der grad vom WoW Forum kommt, Sorry für die Vorurteile falls hier ein WoW Spieler sein sollte der sich normal artikulieren kann.


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Ich habe WoW gespielt, aber meiner Spreche hat es nicht geschadet.^^


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2011)

Rock that shit ... Papa is in da House ..

Na was geht meine lieben kleinen Freaks


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Der Wald ist das Smalltalk Forum und die Axt vermutlich jemand der grad vom WoW Forum kommt, Sorry für die Vorurteile falls hier ein WoW Spieler sein sollte der sich normal artikulieren kann.


Im WoW-Teil ist der Typ genauso schlimm... >_<
Naja, zumindest bisher wars in dem Forenteil hier netter :>


----------



## tonygt (26. Juli 2011)

Geht auch nicht um die Sprache, sondern die Art und Weise wie vermerht Leute die aus dem WoW Forum kommen, hier Posts abliefern in einem Schriftton den man hier eigentlich nicht gewohnt ist. Wobei der Umgangs Ton hier schon fast erstaunlcih angenehm îst ^^ Kenn es auch aus anderen Offtopic Themen nicht so.
Aber grade deswegen finde ich es unangebracht, wenn dann Leute solche Postes abliefern, ganz ehrlich geht wieder in eure Foren zurück oder lasst es einfach hier zu posten.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Rock that shit ... Papa is in da House ..
> 
> Na was geht meine lieben kleinen Freaks



Wir Freaks? Ne also das sind wir nicht! Stimmts Reflox?

Natürlich Reflox, da hast du wiedermal vollkommen recht.


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2011)

Ihr seid alles meine Freaks ... und Brille ist der größte  zumindest von den hier anwesenden


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Wie ich dieses Lieb liebe, trotz der traurigen Erinnerung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich habe WoW gespielt, aber *meiner Spreche* hat es *nicht geschadet*.^^


Keine weiteren Fragen euer Ehren 
Der größte Freak? Wegen PC oder wie?^^


----------



## tonygt (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Keine weiteren Fragen euer Ehren
> Der größte Freak? Wegen PC oder wie?^^



Wegen sovielen Sinnlosen Postes


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Keine weiteren Fragen euer Ehren



Warum verwechsel ich "e" und "a" immer? -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Geht auch nicht um die Sprache, sondern die Art und Weise wie vermerht Leute die aus dem WoW Forum kommen, hier Posts abliefern in einem Schriftton den man hier eigentlich nicht gewohnt ist. Wobei der Umgangs Ton hier schon fast erstaunlcih angenehm îst ^^ Kenn es auch aus anderen Offtopic Themen nicht so.
> Aber grade deswegen finde ich es unangebracht, wenn dann Leute solche Postes abliefern, ganz ehrlich geht wieder in eure Foren zurück oder lasst es einfach hier zu posten.



Diggah why yu so serious ? Wir WoW-Gemah sint doch ale samd nete Burschen mit guder Gramatique und soßziales FFFerhaltn.

Waaaaas meine Muddah ? 

Edit: DK sint soooow OVERPOWERD N3RF ROFL


----------



## tonygt (26. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Diggah why yu so serious ? Wir WoW-Gemah sint doch ale samd nete Burschen mit guder Gramatique und soßziales FFFerhaltn.
> 
> Waaaaas meine Muddah ?




Pisst mich nur in letzter Zeit extremst ,an wie manche Leute hier rumspammen und ich mir jedes mal denke ey bleibt doch im WoW Forum
Edit das ist nichtmal WoW Slang sondern eher ganz ganz schlechtes Getto Deutsch xd


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Diggah why yu so serious ? Wir WoW-Gemah sint doch ale samd nete Burschen mit guder Gramatique und soßziales FFFerhaltn.
> 
> Waaaaas meine Muddah ?



Waaas deine Muddah? Ich haben gesakt daine Fattah altah!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wegen sovielen Sinnlosen Postes


So vielen? O_o
Ich poste bis auf ICQ nur sinnvolle Sachen :>
Schon meine ersten Posts hier in dem Forenteil hier drehten sich um höchst anspruchsvolle Sachen :>


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> So vielen? O_o
> Ich poste bis auf ICQ nur sinnvolle Sachen :>
> Schon meine ersten Posts hier in dem Forenteil hier drehten sich um höchst anspruchsvolle Sachen :>



Kommt drauf an, aus welchem Blickwinkel.


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

KARTOFFELPUFFER!! (Capslock ftw^^)
Ja, es gab KArtoffelpuffer und ich habe hunger. -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Diggah why yu so serious ? Wir WoW-Gemah sint doch ale samd nete Burschen mit guder Gramatique und soßziales FFFerhaltn.
> 
> Waaaaas meine Muddah ?
> 
> Edit: DK sint soooow OVERPOWERD N3RF ROFL


Schlechtes Beispiel.
Die Leute, die so schreiben sind meist DKs


----------



## Raffzahl (26. Juli 2011)

Guten Abend, Leute.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Waaas deine Muddah? Ich haben gesakt daine Fattah altah!



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS Diggah ? Mein GS ist drölfzig mal so hoch wi deinah ! l2p lowbob aldahhh.  


@Brilla: Diggah glaubst mir net ? Shau in de Arsanel da rin, Name is Roxxor.

Oh mein Gott, wie stumpf.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Guten Abend, Leute.



Good Day sir!

@shakria shikari

Watt altah, hald dine frezze. Ick kan mit mainehm Erz-Ditto harda DPS faren als eine Helikohbter


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Ich kann wohl wieder nicht schlafen (wobei ich heute von 8Uhr bis 13Uhr geschlafen habe), hatte heute zuuuu viel Aufregung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich kann wohl wieder nicht schlafen (wobei ich heute von 8Uhr bis 13Uhr geschlafen habe), hatte heute zuuuu viel Aufregung.



Hör dieses Lied, und du wirst sofort müde. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sonYFxHHvaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2011)

@ Brille:

Ich mag 
Chamäleons, magst du
Quadrate?


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hör dieses Lied, und du wirst sofort müde.



[Rechtsmist für deutsches YT eintragen], deswegen nicht sehbar.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Good Day sir!
> 
> @shakria shikari
> 
> Watt altah, hald dine frezze. Ick kan mit mainehm Erz-Ditto harda DPS faren als eine Helikohbter



Aldah ich diskutire nich miit l2p bobs, kanst auch dein Pikachu rausholn und Donashok macheehen.

Ok gut jetzt, ich verwurschtle mich da nur hinein.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> [Rechtsmist für deutsches YT eintragen], deswegen nicht sehbar.



Haha, ein Hoch auf die Schweiz 

@shikari

ALDAAA mahc mich net agresssiv! Ick holl min Tropicus rauhs und casteh Solarstrahl alda!


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Haha, ein Hoch auf die Schweiz



Ich sagte schon, ich wandere aus.^^


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2011)

Na ja wer es net kennt.. der hat die Welt verpennt Sabito


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Lieber 
Erdbeeren, welche
Chamäleons ja meist verschmähen.
Können die Fliegen?

Meiner Erfahrung nach nein.
Interessant, wie
Chemie, oder?
Helium!


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2011)

Ahh Reflox .. du hast mich grad dazu gebracht mir einen tierischen Erinnerungsflash geben zu müssen .. Du .. Du ... Du .. Bananenemilchshake mit Kirschgeschmack 

Allein schon der Anfang von Stir it up 


..


*schwelg*


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ahh Reflox .. du hast mich grad dazu gebracht mir einen tierischen Erinnerungsflash geben zu müssen .. Du .. Du ... Du .. Bananenemilchshake mit Kirschgeschmack
> 
> Allein schon der Anfang von Stir it up
> 
> ...



Nur weil ich ein Bananenemilchshake mit Kirschgeschmack bin, musst du mich nicht beleidigen du Rassist!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Ich schau mir gleich Iron Man 2 an.  Wollte ich eigentlich gestern Nacht machen, weil ich nicht schlafen konnte, hab dann aber doch N24 eingeschaltet. Da pennt man automatisch ein.


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2011)

Sollte auch Bananenmilchshake  mit Kirschgeschmack heißen ..


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Sollte auch Bananenmilchshake mit Kirschgeschmack heißen ..



Das ist ja noch schlimmer. =(


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Ich überlege mir, wie ich mir dann die Nacht um die Ohren schlage. -.-

Edit: Eine Sache weiß ich schon.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Let's Plays schauen, DvDs, Fernsehen, zocken, schlafen, Musik hören, Serien etc. pp.

Da gibt es doch vieles. ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir, wie ich mir dann die Nacht um die Ohren schlage. -.-
> 
> Edit: Eine Sache weiß ich schon.


NIMM DIE HAND WIEDER AUS DER HOSE!


----------



## tonygt (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir, wie ich mir dann die Nacht um die Ohren schlage. -.-
> 
> Edit: Eine Sache weiß ich schon.



*Komische Gedanken krieg* Was du wohl mit einer Sache meinst


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> NIMM DIE HAND WIEDER AUS DER HOSE!



Dankeschön, wegen dir wiedermal Cola auf der Tastatur. Bitte frag vorher, ob ich Cola trinke. ^^


----------



## tonygt (26. Juli 2011)

OMfg Brille hat den selben Gedanken wie ich xD


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Let's Plays schauen (wüsste kein Spiel, das mich interessiert), DvDs (Kenne schon alle unsere), Fernsehen (läuft eh nebenbei), zocken (kein Bock), schlafen (will ich ja nicht), Musik hören, Serien etc. pp.



Die letzten beiden mache ich auch eh schon.^^

@Brille & tonygt

Nein, nicht das.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Die letzten beiden mache ich auch eh schon.^^



Dann haste doch (neben deiner Mysteriösen Beschäftigung) wat zu tun.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Lieber
> Erdbeeren, welche
> Chamäleons ja meist verschmähen.
> Können die Fliegen?
> ...



Dafür reporte ich dich!


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dann haste doch (neben deiner Mysteriösen Beschäftigung) wat zu tun.



Ich seh mir aber nicht die ganze nacht Animes an und höre Musik. Oo


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür reporte ich dich!


Mach halt, da wirst nur ausgelacht :>



Sabito schrieb:


> Ich seh mir aber nicht die ganze nacht Animes an und höre Musik. Oo


Womit wir wieder oben wären 
Hast du nen Cube? Dann kannst du dir bei gameone.de mal die Vids dazu anschauen, die sind lustig und da lernt man n paar schöne Tricks^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Ja viel mehr gibt es nicht mehr. Könntest noch raus gehen, 10-20 Minuten laufen und wieder rein. Dann biste müde, aber willst du wahrscheinlich auch nicht. ^^

Edit: Oder GameOne Videos anschauen, da hab ich auch schon die eine oder andere Nacht mit verbracht ^^. Besonders die Beef's sind klasse, aber da du keine LPs schaust... willste das auch nicht.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Du könntest versuchen mit 10 Würfeln 9 zu würfeln.


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

> Womit wir wieder oben wären
> Hast du nen Cube? Dann kannst du dir bei gameone.de mal die Vids dazu anschauen, die sind lustig und da lernt man n paar schöne Tricks^^


Nein, nicht dass, was du denkst und nee, nicht wirklich das, was ich machen würde. -.-



> Ja viel mehr gibt es nicht mehr. Könntest noch raus gehen, 10-20 Minuten laufen und wieder rein. Dann biste müde, aber willst du wahrscheinlich auch nicht. ^^


Bevor ich Nachts laufen gehe, schnall ich mir nen Leuchtturm auf den Rücken, ich würde die Krise draussen bekommen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie glaub ich, du willst nicht wirklich was machen o_O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Du könntest auch einfach lernen. Den genauen Wert von Pi oder so.


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Irgendwie glaub ich, du willst nicht wirklich was machen o_O



Ich mag gameone.de nicht wirklich, deswegen würde ich mir da keine Vids ansehen. Irgendetwas muss ich ja machen.



> Du könntest auch einfach lernen. Den genauen Wert von Pi oder so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lernen für die Schule darf ich nicht. Pi konnt ich mal bis auf die was-weiß-ich-wievielste-Stelle, mir würde auch nichts einfallen, das ich lernen könnte.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> _*Ich mag gameone.de nicht wirklich*_, deswegen würde ich mir da keine Vids ansehen. Irgendetwas muss ich ja machen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich mag gameone.de nicht wirklich, deswegen würde ich mir da keine Vids ansehen. Irgendetwas muss ich ja machen.


Du hast gegen jeden Vorschlag bisher was gehabt, wenn du auf nichts Lust hast ist nun mal die letzte und auch ohnehin schlauste Aktion zu schlafen... Aber das willst du ja auch wieder nicht...


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Er will nie was. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Die Jugend von heute...

Tzz tzz tzz... 

Edit: Mir würde da noch ganz spontan besaufen einfallen.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die Jugend von heute...
> 
> Tzz tzz tzz...
> 
> Edit: Mir würde da noch ganz spontan besaufen einfallen.



Watt meinst duh altaah? Die Jugend von heute ist doch ganz konkret okay!


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Edit: Mir würde da noch ganz spontan besaufen einfallen.



Kein Alk da.^^


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [...]
> Edit: Mir würde da noch ganz spontan besaufen einfallen.


Mit jeder Gehirnzelle weniger kann er sowieso nicht mehr drüber nachdenken, was er machen soll, also auch auf lange Sicht eine Lösung!


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Mit jeder Gehirnzelle weniger kann er sowieso nicht mehr drüber nachdenken, was er machen soll, also auch auf lange Sicht eine Lösung!



Wie ich schon sagte: KEIN Alk da.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Kein Alk da.^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Reflox

Digaah wilst mich dissn oda wat ? Ich hohl gleich der Brudaah von meinem Bruddah von meinem Schwestahh... der macht krass Kikboxn...


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte: KEIN Alk da.^^


Dann fahr zur Tanke, hast mal was zu tun.


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dann fahr zur Tanke, hast mal was zu tun.



Die Tanke bei uns hat nicht mehr auf, die nächste wäre in der Stadt.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dann fahr zur Tanke, hast mal was zu tun.



Nein, LAUF zur Tanke. Dann biste müde wenn du zurück kommst, ergo trinkst du weniger und schläfst früher.

Win Win Situation.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> @Reflox
> 
> Digaah wilst mich dissn oda wat ? Ich hohl gleich der Brudaah von meinem Bruddah von meinem Schwestahh... der macht krass Kikboxn...



Ich gebbe dia gleick.

Ick hole maine gang!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rE_CkO51pE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

... Dann fahr hin?


----------



## Petersburg (26. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verbrennen wir Sabito jetzt?


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> ... Dann fahr hin?



Und wie? Noch kein Führerschein (davon mal abgesehen, dass ich noch nicht alleine fahren dürfte), kein Zug der fährt, kein Bus, Fahrrad lieber nicht (persönliches Problem in der Dunkelheit^^).


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAh Reflox  BEINAHE Mein Kilkenny umgekippt...  

Das hättest du mir persönlich ersetzen müssen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

@ Reflox: Das beste sind immer die Kommentare unter den Vids mit dem Teil^^
"klein gebaut, kein verstand, jeden Tag&#65279; Arbeitsamt."
"ich bin hässlich, gut erkannt, eltern schuld da blutsverwand&#65279;"
"Schmal gebaut,&#65279; hirnverbrannt, Schulabschluss nicht anerkannt! "


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAh Reflox  BEINAHE Mein Kilkenny umgekippt...
> 
> Das hättest du mir persönlich ersetzen müssen.



öhm... nö


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Und wie? Noch kein Führerschein (davon mal abgesehen, dass ich noch nicht alleine fahren dürfte), kein Zug der fährt, kein Bus, Fahrrad lieber nicht (persönliches Problem in der Dunkelheit^^).


... Da fällt mir nur noch Bernie und Ert ein... "Ich werd noch bekloppt"


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> ... Da fällt mir nur noch Bernie und Ert ein... "Ich werd noch bekloppt"



Ja, ein scheiß Kaff.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja, ein scheiß Kaff.^^


Das war eher auf dich bezogen..


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Und wie? Noch kein Führerschein (davon mal abgesehen, dass ich noch nicht alleine fahren dürfte), kein Zug der fährt, kein Bus, Fahrrad lieber nicht (persönliches Problem in der Dunkelheit^^).



Nimm nen Helikopter.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CVUBHpAZCfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Das war eher auf dich bezogen..



Ich fahr doch nicht mit dem Rad in die Stadt, wenn ich im Dunkeln immer über die Schulter gucken muss, um mich zu vergewissern, da smir niemand folgt. -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> öhm... nö






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> [Vogel]



Ahhh, niedlich.

&#8364;dit: Ich glaube ich bin der meist gehasste Mensch hier, mag kein König der Löwen und kein gameone.de.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ahhh, niedlich.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich fahr doch nicht mit dem Rad in die Stadt, wenn ich im Dunkeln immer über die Schulter gucken muss, um mich zu vergewissern, da smir niemand folgt. -.-


Abgesehen davon, war das mit dem ich werd noch bekloppt vor allem darauf bezogen, dass du nen Haufen Vorschläge ohne wenn und aber abgeblockt hast, nicht schlafen gehen willst und im Dunkeln Angst zu haben scheinst, obwohl es erst 22:36 ist. Wenn du in so nem Dorf wie du meinst lebst sind da eh nur 14 jährige Kinder, die sich cool fühlen wollen und vor so welchen hat man keine Angst... Und in der Stadt wird dich wohl kaum einer aufm Fahrrad aufhalten können, wenn du auf der Straße fährst, wäre ja noch schöner. Wenn du durch dunkle Seitengassen fährst ist das natürlich was anderes.
Die Quintessenz, auf die ich hinaus will: Es gibt immer was zu tun, und wenn es noch so banal ist, wenn man keine Lust auf irgendwas hat und sich nur beschwert sollte man sich vll mal überlegen, wieso das so ist, und wenn man es atm nicht ändern kann einfach schlafen gehen.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2011)

Nabend allerseits!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Gibt doch auch manchmal so nen Alk lieferdienst, wie wärs damit ^^
Naja gibts in dem Kaff warscheinlich auch net


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nabend allerseits!



Hellouw


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gibt doch auch manchmal so nen Alk lieferdienst, wie wärs damit ^^
> Naja gibts in dem Kaff warscheinlich auch net



Also bei den Pizzalieferanten kann man auch Bier bestellen, ist zwar nur Schweineteuer aber mei, wenn Man(n)s hat. 

@Sabito

In Hildesheim ist ein Smileys.


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Bei mir im Ort ist, eigentlich sobald es dunkel wird, nichts mehr los und es ist totenstill, um in die Stadt zukommen müsste ich irgendwelche Feldwege nehmen, wo kein Licht ist. Es gibt wirklich nichts, dass ich tun könnte und schlafen kann ich in den Ferien komischerweise auch nicht vor 3Uhr, davon mal abgesehn, dass mein Bro beim mir übernachten muss, weil die kleinen Söhne vom Freund meiner Mutter in seinem Zimmer pennen, er nicht vor 4Uhr pennne geht und der hat eh kein Bock mit mir etwas zu machen.

Edit: Und wenn doch etwas los ist bei mir im Kaff, dann laufen nur irgendwelche 16+ Jährige rum, die jeden und alles anpöbeln und wenn man nicht reagiert dich zusammenschlagen wollen, kein Witz.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Du könntest alle eddsworld episoden auf Youtube anschauen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Il4dC4OfAYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Naja Mädelz ich hau mich mal hin, Iron Man 2 schauen. 

Adios.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2011)

Viel Spass Shikari^^

Ich, gehe dann mal auch.

Kornflakes essen, und pennen. 

Ciao


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch raus, bb


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Nacht an alle, die gehen.


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Was heute los, 23 Uhr und halbe Belegschaft is scho raus 

edit: Abend fängt grad erst an, *bier aufmach*


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was heute los, 23 Uhr und halbe Belegschaft is scho raus



Müssen alle ins Bettchen!


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was heute los, 23 Uhr und halbe Belegschaft is scho raus
> 
> edit: Abend fängt grad erst an, *bier aufmach*


Dachte auch, ich hätte wen, der bis 2Ur+ aufbleibt und mit mir quatschen kann.^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (26. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, war das mit dem ich werd noch bekloppt vor allem darauf bezogen, dass du nen Haufen Vorschläge ohne wenn und aber abgeblockt hast, nicht schlafen gehen willst und im Dunkeln Angst zu haben scheinst, obwohl es erst 22:36 ist. Wenn du in so nem Dorf wie du meinst lebst sind da eh nur 14 jährige Kinder, die sich cool fühlen wollen und vor so welchen hat man keine Angst... Und in der Stadt wird dich wohl kaum einer aufm Fahrrad aufhalten können, wenn du auf der Straße fährst, wäre ja noch schöner. Wenn du durch dunkle Seitengassen fährst ist das natürlich was anderes.
> Die Quintessenz, auf die ich hinaus will: Es gibt immer was zu tun, und wenn es noch so banal ist, wenn man keine Lust auf irgendwas hat und sich nur beschwert sollte man sich vll mal überlegen, wieso das so ist, und wenn man es atm nicht ändern kann einfach schlafen gehen.




Also bei uns wurde vor einem Jahr/einem halben Jahr (ich weiß es nimmer) ein Jugendlicher nachts auf dem Nachhauseweg von seinem Fahrrad geholt und ausgeraubt - auf einer Hauptstraße und keine Seitengasse - .

Vor paar Monaten wurde ein Fußgänger nachts von nem Auto verfolgt und grundlos zusammen geschlagen 

Es kommt immer ganz darauf an, wo man lebt und zu welcher Zeit man an welchem Ort ist^^

Ich fahre viel nachts durch die Gegend, oft allein, da meine Kumpels in nem anderen Stadtteil 11km weg wohnen, zum Glück is mir da noch keiner vors Rad gesprungen.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mit Sicherheit noch n ganzes Weilchen da - ich versuche gerade im Moment mal wieder, meine Tränen irgendwie zu stillen, weil ich nebenan im Kämmerchen war, wo ich gestern Nachmittag die Sachen vom Hund hingepackt hab, um nicht dauernd damit konfrontiert zu werden. Nun wollt ich eigentlich was rausholen und bin halt direkt auf die Sachen gestoßen...


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Was ist das den? Ich habe hunger und wir haben nichts da, was ich mir schnell machen könnte. -.-


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch noch für euch da, Kummerkastentante


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch für euch da, Kummerkastentante



Kannst du mir was zu essen machen?^^

Da fällt mir ein 


> Viel Spass Shikari^^
> 
> Ich, gehe dann mal auch.
> 
> ...



Wir haben noch Müsli!!


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Kannst du mir was zu essen machen?^^
> 
> Da fällt mir ein
> 
> ...



Ich überlege auch schon die ganze Zeit ob ich noch Müsli futter. ^^


----------



## Raffzahl (26. Juli 2011)

Muss um 8Uhr morgen eine Stunde im Auto verbringen und dann durch einen Natur- und Umweltpark gehen. Soll ich schon off oder noch etwas on bleiben?^^


----------



## Sabito (26. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Muss um 8Uhr morgen eine Stunde im Auto verbringen und dann durch einen Natur- und Umweltpark gehen. Soll ich schon off oder noch etwas on bleiben?^^



Ess mit uns Müsli.^^


----------



## Raffzahl (26. Juli 2011)

Kein Müsli im Haus, kann aber ein paar Haribo Pico-Balla mit euch essen. Hoffe, das ist auch ok.^^


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Jo ist ok. ^^

Wenn du ne Stunde im Auto sitzt, kannste ja im Auto pennen morgen.


----------



## Raffzahl (27. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn du ne Stunde im Auto sitzt, kannste ja im Auto pennen morgen.



Meinte ich auch, aber als Antwort kam ja, dass ich trotzdem früh schlafen gehen soll.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Meinte ich auch, aber als Antwort kam ja, dass ich trotzdem früh schlafen gehen soll.



Naja musst du letztlich selbst wissen, so 8 Stunden Schlaf ist optimal. ^^
Gestern z.B. bin ich irgendwann nach 1 ins Bett weil ich etwas länger pennen wollte, ich bin aber erst gegen halb 3 eingeschlafen und mehrfach aufgewacht von daher wars Pustekuchen.


----------



## Raffzahl (27. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja musst du letztlich selbst wissen, so 8 Stunden Schlaf ist optimal. ^^
> Gestern z.B. bin ich irgendwann nach 1 ins Bett weil ich etwas länger pennen wollte, ich bin aber erst gegen halb 3 eingeschlafen und mehrfach aufgewacht von daher wars Pustekuchen.



Mir reichen irgentwie auch 7, gehe dann halb um halb 1 weg. Aber komischerweise wache ich nur auf, wenn ich mich an einen Traum erinnere.


----------



## Sabito (27. Juli 2011)

Fuuuuu, wollt mir gerade das Müsli machen und was ist, Müsli leer. -.-


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Mir reichen irgentwie auch 7, gehe dann halb um halb 1 weg. Aber komischerweise wache ich nur auf, wenn ich mich an einen Traum erinnere.



Bei mir ists häufig Wetterabhängig.

Hoffe diese Nacht wirds besser. ^^
ist natürlich auch gewohnheitssache, wenn man 3 Wochen lang jeden Tag um 2 uhr ins Bett geht, wird es schwer, einen Tag mal schon um 11 ins Bett zu gehen. Da muss man sich langsam umgewöhnen.


----------



## Raffzahl (27. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Bei mir ists häufig Wetterabhängig.
> 
> Hoffe diese Nacht wirds besser. ^^
> ist natürlich auch gewohnheitssache, wenn man 3 Wochen lang jeden Tag um 2 uhr ins Bett geht, wird es schwer, einen Tag mal schon um 11 ins Bett zu gehen. Da muss man sich langsam umgewöhnen.



Also Wetter beeinflusst mich in keinster Weise. Wenn ich schlafe, schlafe ich einfach und merke nicht, wenn jemand mit mir redet oder es gewittert.

Stimmt, dass es Gewohnheitssache ist. Könnte aber jetzt auch schlafen gehn, will aber im Moment noch nicht. 

Edit: Hmm... Nichts zu tun. Ich geh weg. Gute Nacht an alle. Und hoffentlich kannste gut schlafen, Konov.^^


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Also Wetter beeinflusst mich in keinster Weise. Wenn ich schlafe, schlafe ich einfach und merke nicht, wenn jemand mit mir redet oder es gewittert.
> 
> Stimmt, dass es Gewohnheitssache ist. Könnte aber jetzt auch schlafen gehn, will aber im Moment noch nicht.
> 
> Edit: Hmm... Nichts zu tun. Ich geh weg. Gute Nacht an alle. Und hoffentlich kannste gut schlafen, Konov.^^



Ich meinte auch mehr sowas wie Wetterfühligkeit 
Wenns draußen gewittert stört mich das normalerweise auch net.

Dann wünsch ich dir ne gute Nacht!


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2011)

Nichts mehr los hier?


----------



## Sabito (27. Juli 2011)

Ich bin noch da.^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich bin noch da.^^



Immerhin einer ^^


----------



## Kamsi (27. Juli 2011)

ich geb euch jetzt mal ne aufgabe 

prüft bitte ob es nachts wirklich dunkler ist als draussen - aber bitte in 4 facher schriftlicher ausführung


----------



## Sabito (27. Juli 2011)

Das erinnert mich an etwas, das meine Mutter mal erzählt hat, sie hatte eine Arbeitskollegin gefragt wie das Wetter sei, die antwort war hell.^^


----------



## Kamsi (27. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSlnZxvi37s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das wird das topspiel 2011 da können die anderen spiele alle einpacken ^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an etwas, das meine Mutter mal erzählt hat, sie hatte eine Arbeitskollegin gefragt wie das Wetter sei, die antwort war hell.^^



o.O

Komische Kollegin


----------



## schneemaus (27. Juli 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich geb euch jetzt mal ne aufgabe
> 
> prüft bitte ob es nachts wirklich dunkler ist als draussen - aber bitte in 4 facher schriftlicher ausführung



Ob es dunkler ist konnte ich nun nicht feststellen - aber dass es nachts kälter als draußen ist, das ist bewiesene Tatsache! Ebenso wie es zu Fuß weiter als über'n Berg ist, das dürfte jedem hinreichend bekannt sein.

Und mit diesen Worten verabschiede ich mich ins Bettchen


----------



## Sabito (27. Juli 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> {Ponygame]
> 
> Das wird das topspiel 2011 da können die anderen spiele alle einpacken ^^



Geiles Game.^^


----------



## Kamsi (27. Juli 2011)

wer brauch noch deus ex 3, call of duty mw3, sw tor und wie die ganzen unwichtigen spiele wenn er "My littel pony - fighting is magic" zocken kann ^^


anderes seits ^^

Call of Pony 2 Modern Friendship 3
usw ^^


axxo atm baut einer 2001 a space odessy den kompletten film neu nur mit my little pony - die erste szene ist schon fertig ^^

http://5.hidemyass.c...U0%3D&f=norefer

ist nur nen proxy der link weil das video selbst auf youtube von der gema geblockt ist ^^


----------



## Raffzahl (27. Juli 2011)

Guten Abend an alle.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Guten Abend an alle.



Abend Raffi


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2011)

Nabend an all die Liebenden


----------



## Sabito (27. Juli 2011)

Huhu ihr alle.

Habs geschafft heute von 11Uhr bis 15Uhr zu schlafen.^^


----------



## Sabito (27. Juli 2011)

Sry Doppelpost.


----------



## Raffzahl (27. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Habs geschafft heute von 11Uhr bis 15Uhr zu schlafen.^^



Glückwunsch! 
Ich wurde um halb 8 geweckt.


----------



## Deanne (27. Juli 2011)

Nabend, die Herren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo die Dame


----------



## tonygt (27. Juli 2011)

Abend


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

dumm di dumm


----------



## Arosk (27. Juli 2011)

bei uns saugt grad jemand die erde auf


----------



## tonygt (27. Juli 2011)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen worin der Unterschied zur Kostenlosen Version und der Gekauften von Minecraft liegt ?


----------



## Sabito (27. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen worin der Unterschied zur Kostenlosen Version und der Gekauften von Minecraft liegt ?



Es gibt keine kostenlose Version, so weit ich weiß. Oo


----------



## Arosk (27. Juli 2011)

Es gibt keine kostenlose.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen worin der Unterschied zur Kostenlosen Version und der Gekauften von Minecraft liegt ?


15 Euro weniger auf dem Konto.
@ Arosk und Sabito: Doch klar, Minecraft Classic. steht doch sogar auf der HP


----------



## Sabito (27. Juli 2011)

Ja toll Classic, ich dachte wir reden von 1.7.3.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja toll Classic, ich dachte wir reden von 1.7.3.^^


Ich denke nicht, dass jemand davon ausgeht, dass es die aktuelle Version in 2 Versionen gibt, wozu auch? 
Ist ja kein AoC.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2011)

Natürlich gibt es eine kostenfreie Version von Minecraft. Das ist Minecraft Classic und wird auch nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.

Unterschied:

In Classic kannst du NUR bauen. Du hast nur ein paar Blöcke, es gibt kein Redstone etc. 

Mit der Beta gibt es halt den Survival-Modus, d.h. es ist mehr Rollenspiel im Spiel. Du musst die Rohstoffe abbauen und kannst sie dann erst zum Bauen benutzen. Oder du nutzt Redstone für teilweise komplizierte Schaltungen, machst aus den Rohstoffen neue Sachen etc.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> bei uns saugt grad jemand die erde auf



Höh?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juli 2011)

Das mit dem Erde aufsaugen erinnert mich irgendwie an Spaceballs


----------



## tonygt (27. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es eine kostenfreie Version von Minecraft. Das ist Minecraft Classic und wird auch nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.
> 
> Unterschied:
> 
> ...



Okay danke das wollt ich wissen ^^


----------



## Arosk (27. Juli 2011)

da war grad eben so ein schlüpfgeräusch... naja egal...

brauch ein spiel das easy gameplay hat und gleichzeitig fesselt, am besten free2play... mir ist langweilig


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juli 2011)

Schach.


----------



## Arosk (27. Juli 2011)

kann ich nicht


----------



## schneemaus (27. Juli 2011)

Naböhnd *wink* Am Dienstag Vorstellungsgespräch ^^


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Naböhnd *wink* Am Dienstag Vorstellungsgespräch ^^



Na dann, viel Glück!


----------



## Arosk (27. Juli 2011)

hab mir nun schnell minecraft gekauft ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> kann ich nicht


Bauer: Kann nur geradeaus gehen und diagonal schlagen. Kann immer nur eins gehen, außer am Anfang. Da kann er 2.
Turm: Unbegrenzt, dafür nur geradeaus.
Springer: Kann nur L-Form. 
Läufer: Kann nur diagonal entweder auf dem weißen oder schwarzen Feld.
Dame: Kann alles, darf alles außer L-springen, imba.
König: Kann nur 1 Schritt, dafür in alle Richtungen. Wenn tot, dann verloren.


----------



## Arosk (27. Juli 2011)

hoffe das die aktivierung nicht zu lange geht, will zocken ^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2011)

Wieso will man Schach spielen können? :S


----------



## schneemaus (27. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Na dann, viel Glück!



Dankeschön, Dankeschön. Hab 3 Mitbewerber, aber wird schon werden hoffentlich =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso will man Schach spielen können? :S


Wieso nicht? 
Es macht Spaß und es spielen auch viele Leute. Zudem ist es balanced.


----------



## Arosk (27. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?
> Es macht Spaß und es spielen auch viele Leute. Zudem ist es balanced.



dame hört sich aber stark op an...

wie lang geht die scheiße minecraft aktivierung <.<

Und vor allem: Warum gibts keine Bestätigungsmail <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> dame hört sich aber stark op an...
> 
> wie lang geht die scheiße minecraft aktivierung <.<


Jeder hat die gleichen Voraussetzungen o_O
Bei mir gings nicht mal ne Minute


----------



## Arosk (27. Juli 2011)

ach ich seh grad:

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Unfortunately we are unable to process this transaction. You may cancel your payment or choose another payment method[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"].[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]wtf? warum geht mein konto nicht?
[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?
> Es macht Spaß und es spielen auch viele Leute. Zudem ist es balanced.



Weil ich Schach langweilig finde


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ich Schach langweilig finde


Wahrscheinlich weil du dadrin total abstinkst :>


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil du dadrin total abstinkst :>



Naja, im Grunde schon. Da ich die Regeln nie gelernt habe, da es mich absolut gar nicht interessiert hat.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juli 2011)

Die Regeln sind ja auch so kompliziert


----------



## Arosk (27. Juli 2011)

Warum wird bei minecraft ELV angeboten wenn es nicht funktioniert? ... ich hab mich schon so gefreut <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juli 2011)

*schlürft eine coke vanilla* Ah, schmeckt das gut! =)


----------



## Arosk (27. Juli 2011)

ah, warum auch immer jetzt paypal ohne vertifizierung funkt... immerhin hat es gefunkt


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juli 2011)

Na dann hfgl mit Minecraft, ich denke, mittlerweile muss man ja nicht mehr sagen, was das fürn tolles Spiel ist :>


----------



## Arosk (27. Juli 2011)

kewl, und grad noch paypal bestätigt... in alten kontoauszügen die bestätigungssummen noch gefunden ^^

gibts irgendwas zu sagen für den start? z. B. ein must have für den anfang? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> kewl, und grad noch paypal bestätigt... in alten kontoauszügen die bestätigungssummen noch gefunden ^^
> 
> gibts irgendwas zu sagen für den start? z. B. ein must have für den anfang? ^^


Wenn du Survival Mode machst: Hack Bäume, mach dir ne Hacke, bau mit Blöcken einen Schutzraum für die erste Nacht und such eine Kohlequelle für Fackeln.
Und bau am Anfang nah dem Spawnpunkt, damit du wenn du stirbst direkt wieder alles findest.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die Regeln sind ja auch so kompliziert



Wenn es einem nicht interessiert, wird man wohl kaum die Regeln lesen.


----------



## Arosk (27. Juli 2011)

und wie mach ich ne hacke? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> und wie mach ich ne hacke? ^^


Indem du dir aus Holz eine Arbeitsfläche machst und damit hast du dann genug Platz, um dir eine Spitzhacke aus Holz zu machen^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> und wie mach ich ne hacke? ^^



http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Crafting


----------



## Wayne o_O (27. Juli 2011)

Mal im ernst gefragt, hat hier wer mal Knights Contract gespielt, nen relativ neues hack'n'slay von namko bandai oder wie die heißen ?^^
suche jemanden der sich mit mir aufregt das ich nun 30 versuche an nem boss gebraucht hab...und das als alter Hack'n'slay veteran :'(


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juli 2011)

Ach du heilige Scheisse...
Meine Katze hat grad einen ziehen lassen aaaaaaaaaargh stinkt das O_O


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ach du heilige Scheisse...
> Meine Katze hat grad einen ziehen lassen aaaaaaaaaargh stinkt das O_O



Ahahaha 

Btw:

Ich mag
Chamäleons, magst du
Quadrate?


----------



## Aeiouz (27. Juli 2011)

I like Trains


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juli 2011)

Und ich hatte schon gehofft das kommt heute nicht 
Nein, ich hab dir erklärt, wieso! :>


----------



## Arosk (27. Juli 2011)

die nächte gehen ja ewig ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn du Angst hast kommt es dir so lange vor, daran wirds liegen


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Und ich hatte schon gehofft das kommt heute nicht
> Nein, ich hab dir erklärt, wieso! :>



Nur wegen Edou? Wahnsinnig toller Grund...


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur wegen Edou? Wahnsinnig toller Grund...


Willst du mich auf den Arm nehmen? O_o
Ich hab dir gesagt, was ich zu tun habe über den Tag, da hab ich Abends nicht noch lust mich groß innen Sessel zu setzen und an den Tower zu gehn.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Willst du mich auf den Arm nehmen? O_o
> Ich hab dir gesagt, was ich zu tun habe über den Tag, da hab ich Abends nicht noch lust mich groß innen Sessel zu setzen und an den Tower zu gehn.



Pff, als hättest DU was zu tun :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff, als hättest DU was zu tun :S


Ja o_O
Naja egal, ich komm wie gesagt bis WE nicht on, und auch da mal schauen ob ich bock hab an den Tower zu gehen <.<


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ja o_O
> Naja egal, ich komm wie gesagt bis WE nicht on, und auch da mal schauen ob ich bock hab an den Tower zu gehen <.<



Wozu hast du dann überhaupt nen Tower? :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wozu hast du dann überhaupt nen Tower? :S


Um damit zu spielen, wenn ich Bock habe :>


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Um damit zu spielen, wenn ich Bock habe :>



Da du nie Bock hast. . .


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da du nie Bock hast. . .


Komplett falsche Aussage, da ich seit ich ihn habe auch damit gespielt habe, jetzt die letzten 2 Wochen nicht, also ist nie falsch.
Bring it on!


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Komplett falsche Aussage, da ich seit ich ihn habe auch damit gespielt habe, jetzt die letzten 2 Wochen nicht, also ist nie falsch.



Siehste - zwei Wochen lang nicht. Fehlinvestition!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Siehste - zwei Wochen lang nicht. Fehlinvestition!


o_O


----------



## Lordcocain (28. Juli 2011)

Wünsche allen anwesenden einen schönen guten Abend.

*wieder n Six-Pack hinstell*


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> o_O



Was? :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Abend :>
Irgendwie mag ich diese Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen Cola-Werbung nicht...
Auf jeden produzierten Panzer kommen soundsoviele Teddys, während ein Wissenschaftler ne neue Rakete entwickelt backen soviele Mütter nen Kuchen...

Wären Panzer so billig wie Teddys würden mehr Panzer produziert werden und wären die Mütter für Raketenwissenschaften qualifiziert würden die auch welche entwickeln...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was? :<


Die 2 Wochen sind im Gegensatz zur genutzten Zeit gering, sodass man garantiert von keiner Fehlinvestition reden kann.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Abend :>
> Irgendwie mag ich diese Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen Cola-Werbung nicht...
> Auf jeden produzierten Panzer kommen soundsoviele Teddys, während ein Wissenschaftler ne neue Rakete entwickelt backen soviele Mütter nen Kuchen...
> 
> Wären Panzer so billig wie Teddys würden mehr Panzer produziert werden und wären die Mütter für Raketenwissenschaften qualifiziert würden die auch welche entwickeln...



Ich mag die Werbung sehr ^.^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag die Werbung sehr ^.^


Die Grundidee, zu zeigen, dass es auch gutes auf der Welt gibt find ich auch schön, ich finde nur, dass es nicht gut dargestellt ist^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die Grundidee, zu zeigen, dass es auch gutes auf der Welt gibt find ich auch schön, ich finde nur, dass es nicht gut dargestellt ist^^



Es ist etwas überzogen, aber für mich eine sehr gute Werbung. Mal was anderes...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist etwas überzogen, aber für mich eine sehr gute Werbung. Mal was anderes...


Im Moment ist es auch leicht, eine gute Werbung rauszubringen, die sich vom restlichen Mist abhebt *verweist auf seinen Blog*


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Im Moment ist es auch leicht, eine gute Werbung rauszubringen, die sich vom restlichen Mist abhebt *verweist auf seinen Blog*



SCHLEICHWERBUNG!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

*gibt Razyl einen Keks* Mit dem Keks ist dein Schweigen erkauft!


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> *gibt Razyl einen Keks* Mit dem Keks ist dein Schweigen erkauft!



Nur einen? Pff...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur einen? Pff...


Klar, mehr gibbet nicht!


----------



## H2OTest (28. Juli 2011)

So guten Abend 

*Video einschieb*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g7qCfkXMnq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gute nacht! 

*Wegschleich*


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Klar, mehr gibbet nicht!



Die anderen Familien zahlen allerdings mehr für mein Schweigen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die anderen Familien zahlen allerdings mehr für mein Schweigen...


Die bezahlen dich auch in Schlägen, ich in Keksen! :<


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die bezahlen dich auch in Schlägen, ich in Keksen! :<



Nein, die Familie Brille Grün zahlt immerhin schon 5 Kekse!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, die Familie Brille Grün zahlt immerhin schon 5 Kekse!


Pff, das ists mir nicht wert, nimm den einen oder lass es! :>


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Pff, das ists mir nicht wert, nimm den einen oder lass es! :>





Wenigstens mit Grüne Brille Smileys im Keks?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenigstens mit Grüne Brille Smileys im Keks?


Klar 
Und dazu gibts noch ein Glas Milch von meinen Harvest Moon Kühen =)


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Klar
> Und dazu gibts noch ein Glas Milch von meinen Harvest Moon Kühen =)



DEAL!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> DEAL!


!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Hm ich glaub, ich les mal nebenbei in ein paar Arztzeitschriften, vll kann ich davon was für Bio brauchen^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hm ich glaub, ich les mal nebenbei in ein paar Arztzeitschriften, vll kann ich davon was für Bio brauchen^^



o.O

Du hast Langeweile, oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> o.O
> 
> Du hast Langeweile, oder?


Nein, eig nicht, wieso? O_o


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nein, eig nicht, wieso? O_o



Weil du Arztzeitungen liest :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil du Arztzeitungen liest :S


1. Zeitschriften, das ist ein Unterschied 
2. Naja, ist interessant, vor allem interessanter als das Biobuch.


----------



## orkman (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hm ich glaub, ich les mal nebenbei in ein paar Arztzeitschriften, vll kann ich davon was für Bio brauchen^^



wenn du welche kennst dann schick mir pls ne PN mit den namen ... bei uns im zeitschriftenladen find ich keine ... ansonsten kenn ich nur New England Journal of Medicine ... hier im inet .. wollt schon ein abo von NEJM machen ... find aber nix dazu auf der seite -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> wenn du welche kennst dann schick mir pls ne PN mit den namen ... bei uns im zeitschriftenladen find ich keine ... ansonsten kenn ich nur New England Journal of Medicine ... hier im inet .. wollt schon ein abo von NEJM machen ... find aber nix dazu auf der seite -.-


Hast PN


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. Zeitschriften, das ist ein Unterschied
> 2. Naja, ist interessant, vor allem interessanter als das Biobuch.



1. BlaBlaBla

2. BlaBlaBla 



orkman schrieb:


> wenn du welche kennst dann schick mir pls ne PN mit den namen ... bei uns im zeitschriftenladen find ich keine ... ansonsten kenn ich nur New England Journal of Medicine ... hier im inet .. wollt schon ein abo von NEJM machen ... find aber nix dazu auf der seite -.-



Brille kann dir auch sämtliche Medikamente sendne, sogar welche, die noch an Hamstern ausprobiert werden.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Das trau ich ihm glatt zu, das mit den Medikamenten


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. BlaBlaBla
> 
> 2. BlaBlaBla
> 
> ...


1. Kann ich nicht
2. Wenn ich könnte würde ich es sicher nicht tun, das ist illegal o_O


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. Kann ich nicht
> 2. Wenn ich könnte würde ich es sicher nicht tun, das ist illegal o_O



RISIKO!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> RISIKO!


Naw dude, so blöd ist doch keiner...


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naw dude, so blöd ist doch keiner...



Glaubst du?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glaubst du?


Klar, man kann sich doch jeden Mistim internet bestellen.
Keiner, der an sowas beständig rankommt würde es riskieren, sowas illegal zu verkaufen. 
Das ist schließlich nicht Amerika


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Klar, man kann sich doch jeden Mistim internet bestellen.
> Keiner, der an sowas beständig rankommt würde es riskieren, sowas illegal zu verkaufen.
> Das ist schließlich nicht Amerika



immer auf die Amis


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> immer auf die Amis


Naja, so wie das Gesundheitssystem da ist, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass Leute da auf sowas zurückgreifen.
Hier ist es ja ähnlich, mit Leuten, die sich auf seltsamen Internetversandapotheken Mittel bestellen, weil die in der normalen Apotheke teurer sind.
(Wenn man sich aber mal anschaut, wo die anderen Sachen hergestellt werden zahlt man gerne den Preis  )


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naja, so wie das Gesundheitssystem da ist, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass Leute da auf sowas zurückgreifen.
> Hier ist es ja ähnlich, mit Leuten, die sich auf seltsamen Internetversandapotheken Mittel bestellen, weil die in der normalen Apotheke teurer sind.
> (Wenn man sich aber mal anschaut, wo die anderen Sachen hergestellt werden zahlt man gerne den Preis  )



Manche haben halt nicht allzu viel Geld - Ich kann das verstehen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Manche haben halt nicht allzu viel Geld - Ich kann das verstehen.


Klar, aber das Problem ist: Was man im Endeffekt von diesen Mitteln bekommen kann ist wohl die paar Euro weniger nicht wert


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Klar, aber das Problem ist: Was man im Endeffekt von diesen Mitteln bekommen kann ist wohl die paar Euro weniger nicht wert



Bekommen kann. Nicht muss. Da ist die Katze begraben!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bekommen kann. Nicht muss. Da ist die Katze begraben!


Hast du dir die Produktionsstätten von diesen Teilen mal angesehen? Selbst wenn da nichts mit anderen Substanzen gestreckt wird, ist es so unhyghienisch, dass es ja fast sicherer ist, russisches Roulette zu spielen.

Warum schreibt Maus nichts? Bei diesem Thema dürfte sie doch auch was zu sagen haben =)


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hast du dir die Produktionsstätten von diesen Teilen mal angesehen? Selbst wenn da nichts mit anderen Substanzen gestreckt wird, ist es so unhyghienisch, dass es ja fast sicherer ist, russisches Roulette zu spielen.



Wir sollten mal Roulette spielen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal Roulette spielen!


:>
Was machst du eig so?


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> :>
> Was machst du eig so?



Überlegen, wann ich schlafen gehe. :S

Du?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Überlegen, wann ich schlafen gehe. :S
> 
> Du?


Hab mal gewechselt und lese wieder "der grosse Entwurf".


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hab mal gewechselt und lese wieder "der grosse Entwurf".



Was das?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was das?


Das Buch von Hawking und Mlodinow


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Das Buch von Hawking und Mlodinow



Achso. So interessant? :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso. So interessant? :S


Ja. Und es ist auch ziemlich gut geschrieben.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ja. Und es ist auch ziemlich gut geschrieben.



Hm, vielleicht mal was zu Weihnachten...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, vielleicht mal was zu Weihnachten...


Lohnt sich


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Lohnt sich



Kaufs mir ;o


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kaufs mir ;o


Was bekomm ich dafür


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Was bekomm ich dafür



Nen Keks :3


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nen Keks :3


Muss aber nen teurer Keks sein :3


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Muss aber nen teurer Keks sein :3



Wird von Humpel und Lachi signiert


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wird von Humpel und Lachi signiert


Dann kann man den ja nicht mal mehr essen


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dann kann man den ja nicht mal mehr essen



Sammlerwert, ergo nicht essen


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sammlerwert, ergo nicht essen


Wie sollen die beide unterschreiben, die können nicht mal schreiben :>


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wie sollen die beide unterschreiben, die können nicht mal schreiben :>



Hand in Schokoladensauce und draufpappen auf den Keks :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hand in Schokoladensauce und draufpappen auf den Keks :O


Dann muss der riesig sein, hmmm, das wäre ja dann vll doch ein Angebot :S


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dann muss der riesig sein, hmmm, das wäre ja dann vll doch ein Angebot :S



Patsche-Patsche-Schokohändchen von Lachi und Humpel ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Patsche-Patsche-Schokohändchen von Lachi und Humpel ^^


Keine Händchen sondern Hände! Need großen Keks mit viel Schokolade \o/


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Keine Händchen sondern Hände! Need großen Keks mit viel Schokolade \o/





Verfressene Brille


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Verdammter Doppelpost und DC!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verfressene Brille


^^
Wieso schreibst nix Sabito? ^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> ^^
> Wieso schreibst nix Sabito? ^^



Er ist zu schüchtern


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er ist zu schüchtern


Scheint so 
Erinnert mich an Ted, als er im Aufzug in der Ecke kauert, als JD und der Hausmeister ihn reinwerfen^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Scheint so
> Erinnert mich an Ted, als er im Aufzug in der Ecke kauert, als JD und der Hausmeister ihn reinwerfen^^



Awww, die Folge war knuffig ^^


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Warum schreibt Maus nichts? Bei diesem Thema dürfte sie doch auch was zu sagen haben =)



Weil Maus ein paar Sachen gelesen hat und grad noch was gegooglet hat. Wovon ich hier auch direkt berichten muss 

Bei uns im Nachbarort gibt's son paar Gestalten, die einmal jährlich im Sommer ihr Megatreffen haben. Rennen fast alle in Orange rum und sehen teilweise echt aus wie die übelsten Gurus. Da das Treffen wohl wieder ansteht, haben sich auch schon wieder einige Orange (nein, Holländer sind's nicht) im Nachbardorf eingefunden und ich hab meinen Vater heute dann mal gefragt, wie die heißen. "Sannyasin".. Verrückte wäre treffender 

Edit: Eigentlich sind das "Ananda Marga" - hört sich noch verrückter an, ich google mal...

Edit2: Auch sehr lustig: Als Kontaktadressen für Ananda Marga in Deutschland gibt es 3 Stück: In Berlin, in Mainz und in unserem Nachbardorf. Wieso lassen die sich ausgerechnet in dem Kaff da nieder? oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Hatte zuerst gelesen Sayajin und dachte es wären DB Fans


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

Sabito guckt gerade Fullmetal Alchemist und schaut hier nur ab und zu rein.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Edit2: Auch sehr lustig: Als Kontaktadressen für Ananda Marga in Deutschland gibt es 3 Stück: In Berlin, in Mainz und in unserem Nachbardorf. Wieso lassen die sich ausgerechnet in dem Kaff da nieder? oO



Nun weiß ich wo Mausi wohnt! :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Bessere Frage: Wieso lasst ihr euch da nieder


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hatte zuerst gelesen Sayajin und dachte es wären DB Fans



Nicht ganz  

"
Der Name Ananda Marga kommt aus der Sanskrit, der ältesten existierenden Hochsprache. Marga bedeutet ‘Weg’; Ananda ist das tiefe Glücksgefühl, das wir in uns selber finden können. Glücklichsein fällt nicht vom Himmel - wir müssen stetig daran arbeiten. Ananda Marga lehrt Methoden, um das Glück in sich zu finden und wachsen zu lassen. Die Unterweisungen in Meditation und andere Übungen sind in Ananda Marga immer kostenlos.


*Ganzheitlicher Weg*
 Die Ananda-Marga-Praxis ist ein ganzheitlicher, vielseitiger Weg zur Entwicklung des Menschen. Körperliche Gesundheit, geistiges Wachstum, emotionale und seelische Erfüllung - dies alles kann mit Ananda Marga im Alltag Realität werden.


*Spiritualität mit gesellschaftlichem Bezug*
 In Ananda Marga ist der persönliche Einsatz für andere Menschen, für Pflanzen und Tiere, gegen Armut und Ausbeutung ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Weges der Selbstverwirklichung."




Aaaaaah ja...




@Razyl: Nun ja, es stehen wohl mehrere Dörfer zur Auswahl - ist schließlich nicht MEIN Dorf, sondern mein Nachbardorf.




@Brille: Wir waren zuerst da! Außerdem hatte ich mit 3 Jahren leider noch kein Mitsprachrerecht in Bezug auf den Wohnort - sonst hätte ich mich wohl damals schon gegen dieses vermaledeite Kuhkaff hier ausgesprochen ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Wie isn die Einwohnerzahl? Über 500?


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> @Razyl: Nun ja, es stehen wohl mehrere Dörfer zur Auswahl - ist schließlich nicht MEIN Dorf, sondern mein Nachbardorf.



Naja, irgendwo wird es genau eine Schneemaus geben


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wie isn die Einwohnerzahl? Über 500?



So wie alle Nachbardörfer von unserem Nachbardorf, ja. Cooler Satz, ne? 



Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwo wird es genau eine Schneemaus geben



Steht auch bestimmt so im Telefonbuch bzw. aufm Klingelschild


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Hast du Angst, dass auf einmal ein Razyl bei dir klingelt oder weshalb auf einmal so geheimniskrämerisch? 
Gehörst du etwa zu den orangenen?


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Nö, vor Razyl hab ich keine Angst. Aber ich hab letztens eine nicht ganz so schöne Erfahrung gemacht und das muss sich nicht wiederholen. Das hat nix mit Razyl, dir oder sonstwem zu tun, mit dem ich hier schon den ein oder anderen Satz gewechselt hab


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Wir sind ja auch umgängliche Zeitgenossen 
Achja, warst du schonma auf dem Fest von denen, um zu schauen, was die so machen?


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nö, vor Razyl hab ich keine Angst. Aber ich hab letztens eine nicht ganz so schöne Erfahrung gemacht und das muss sich nicht wiederholen. Das hat nix mit Razyl, dir oder sonstwem zu tun, mit dem ich hier schon den ein oder anderen Satz gewechselt hab



DU BIST SOOO GEMEIN ZU MIR


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wir sind ja auch umgängliche Zeitgenossen
> Achja, warst du schonma auf dem Fest von denen, um zu schauen, was die so machen?



Nö. Wüsste gern mal, wann genau das Fest ist. Hätte irgendwie schon Lust, da mal aufzulaufen 



Razyl schrieb:


> DU BIST SOOO GEMEIN ZU MIR



Immer wieder gern, Schnucki


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Woah, Schock >_<
Grad total lautes Klaviergeräusch, wie wenn man mit voller Wucht in die Tasten haut. Da ein Klavier neben mir ist erstmal voll geschockt dahingeschayut, bis mir klar war, dass es der Lap war, der einen niedrigen Akkustatus angezeigt hat...


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Immer wieder gern, Schnucki



So darf nur Brille mich nennen :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> So darf nur Brille mich nennen :O


Orly? Danke, Schnucki


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Juli 2011)

Ich schau auch mal vorbei in Erinnerung schwelgend(ist das überhaupt ein Wort? egal ich schiebs auf die Uhrzeit) hachja


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich schau auch mal vorbei in Erinnerung schwelgend(ist das überhaupt ein Wort? egal ich schiebs auf die Uhrzeit) hachja


Natürlich ist schwelgend ein Wort o_O


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Orly? Danke, Schnucki


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Woah, Schock >_<
> Grad total lautes Klaviergeräusch, wie wenn man mit voller Wucht in die Tasten haut. Da ein Klavier neben mir ist erstmal voll geschockt dahingeschayut, bis mir klar war, dass es der Lap war, der einen niedrigen Akkustatus angezeigt hat...


XDDD Klingt lustig. Bei mir war's am Montag nicht ganz so cool. Hab im Bett gelegen und draußen gab's Geräusche, als wenn mein Hund am Napf steht und frisst. Hab erstmal ein paar Sekunden gebraucht, bis ich mir dachte "Moment........" aufgesprungen und raus, war aber nix. Dann hab ich doch mal die Terassentür im Wohnzimmer zugemacht, war mir dann nicht mehr ganz so sicher ohne Hund o.O



Razyl schrieb:


> So darf nur Brille mich nennen :O



Wär's dir lieber, wenn ich dich wieder Razilinchen nenne?


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Natürlich ist schwelgend ein Wort o_O



War mir nicht ganz sicher ob man es so schreibt. 
(Sonst google ich immer bei den kleinsten Anzeichen von Rechtschreibfehlern aber ich bin nun seit mehr als öhh... 20 stunden? wach da hat man auf sowas keine lust mehr.)


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Lustig?^^
Bin voll aufgeschreckt, das war nicht lustig^^
Ich bin froh, dass meine Katze links von mir nicht aufgewacht ist, die wäre wohl mit vollstem Kralleneinsatz über mich hinweggefegt^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wär's dir lieber, wenn ich dich wieder Razilinchen nenne?



Razyl.

Edit:
Ich geh ins Bettchen - schlaft gut.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Schlaf gut, Schnucki


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Gnihihi, das mit der Katze kenn ich. Meine pennt im Moment meistens auf meinem Bett, wenn ich pennen gehen will. Mittlerweile setz ich mich nicht mehr drauf und mach sie so wach, sondern habe aus meinem Schmerz und Blut gelernt, sie vorher durch irgendwas zu wecken...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Grade durch wecken wird meine leicht aggressiv 
ich leg mich immer rein, und langsam die Decke drüber, dann wartet sie, bis ich liege und legt sich drauf. Ohne Rücksicht.
Und wenn sie raus will haut sie solange mit der Pfote ins Gesicht, nur um 2 Stockwerke tiefer festzustellen, dass sie doch nicht raus will. Aber jetzt eine neue Portion Futter. Oder nein, doch nicht, dann gehts wieder ab nach oben. 
Hach ja, man muss diesen kleinen Teufel lieben *g*


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Gnihihi, das mit der Katze kenn ich. Meine pennt im Moment meistens auf meinem Bett, wenn ich pennen gehen will. Mittlerweile setz ich mich nicht mehr drauf und mach sie so wach, sondern habe aus meinem Schmerz und Blut gelernt, sie vorher durch irgendwas zu wecken...



Hört sich an als würdest du ihr Sachen an den Kopf schmeissen(und damit meine ich keine Schimpfwörter ).



> bis ich liebe und legt sich drauf. Ohne Rücksicht.



Sorry aber... lol
(ja ich bin krank  )


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Fall's du das noch nicht schon gesehn hast, zieh dir mal "Simon's Cat" auf Youtube rein. Also wer da seine eigene Katze nicht wiedererkennt, hat alles, aber keine normale Katze.

Edit: Nein, ich schmeiße meiner Katze keine Sachen an den Kopf, sondern schnipse, rufe sie oder klatsch mal kurz in die Hände. Wenn ich mich nämlich aufs Bett setze, wird sie so schreckhaft wach, dass sie mich gerne auch mal aus "Reflex" anfällt o.O

Ich geh jetzt auch pennen bzw. noch das Kapitel vom Buch zu Ende lesen und dann schlafen. Bis morsche *wink*


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Hört sich an als würdest du ihr Sachen an den Kopf schmeissen(und damit meine ich keine Schimpfwörter ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verdammt sei die Laptoptastatur xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Fall's du das noch nicht schon gesehn hast, zieh dir mal "Simon's Cat" auf Youtube rein. Also wer da seine eigene Katze nicht wiedererkennt, hat alles, aber keine normale Katze.
> 
> 
> Ich geh jetzt auch pennen bzw. noch das Kapitel vom Buch zu Ende lesen und dann schlafen. Bis morsche *wink*


Danke für den Tip, aber kenne ich schon ^^. Und ja, das trifft echt auf alle Katzen zu  Schon faszinierend^^

Nacht, Maus


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Juli 2011)

Du oller Doppelposter!
So ich leg mich auch hin downloads beendet "arbeit" erledigt. 

Nacht wer auch immer das noch ließt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Ja, ihr schreibt zu langsam^^
Nacht =)


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

Ich mag Katzen, finde die süß.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich mag Katzen, finde die süß.^^


Das ist ja das Problem *g*
Sie sind nervig, wecken dich, wollen immer essen, aber nichts ist ihnen gut genug, kommen und gehen, wie sie wollen, 
aber sobald sie dich anschauen, sich an dich anschmiegen oder süß und ruhig daliegen und sich zwischendurch strecken, ist das alles vergessen^^


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte schon lange eine, würde meine Mutter nicht Haustiere verbieten oder Geckos.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Geckos sind auch Haustiere :>


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

Die sind ja erlaubt, weil die nicht im Haus rumlaufen würden.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Erlaubt? Lebt ihr in ner Mietwohnung?


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

Nee, in einem Haus, aber meine Mutter will keine Hunde, Katzen, etc. (halt alles was im Haus rumlaufen würde) im Haus haben, Geckos, Fische und alles, was man im Terrarium/Aquarium halten kann wäre ok.
Ziehe aber Katzen den Geckos vor (aber nur gering).


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Wieso hast du dann nicht sowas wie Schildkröten oder Geckos?^^
Du sagst, es wäre ok, aber sie erlaubt es trotzdem nicht. Wieso denn?


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

1. Kein Platz im Zimmer, vll wenn ich endlich die Schränke rauswerfe, die ich nicht brauche.
2. Zur Zeit nicht das Geld dafür, ist mir erst vor 4 Wochen wiedereingefallen, dass ich mal Geckos wollte.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

1. Joa, das ließe sich ja beheben.
2. Würden deine Eltern dir das nicht spendieren? Ich meine, Haustiere sind ja gut um Verantwortungsbewusstsein zu schulen


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

Nein, würden sie nicht, darf alles aus eigener Tasche bezahlen. -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Begründen die das auch irgendwie? Weil Terrarium, das groß genug ist, dazu Ausstattung und Geckos kosten ja ordentlich, kannst du da nicht sowas wie 50/50 vereinbaren?


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

Nee, dafür bekomme ich "zuviel" Taschengeld.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

bei 100-200€+ würd ich das ja verstehen, aber ich denke mal, so viel bekommst du nicht, oder?


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

Bekomme 100€ im Monat.... wenn man irgendwie ein ausgedientes Aquarium zum Terrarium umbauen kann, hab ich eins für kleine Geckoarten.^^


----------



## Aeiouz (28. Juli 2011)

Wenn du Geckos brauchst kann ich ein paar bei unserem Ferienhaus von der Wand abkratzen, wir ham dort mehr als genug von denen. Manchmal sieht man an manchen Stellen die wnad nicht mehr.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Bekomme 100€ im Monat.... wenn man irgendwie ein ausgedientes Aquarium zum Terrarium umbauen kann, hab ich eins für kleine Geckoarten.^^


Klar kann man das umbauen, aber für "kleine Geckoarten", sprich da am besten einfach mal mit einem aus der Zoohandlung bei dir, um dich zu informieren, ob das gehen würde.
Dann kannst du dir ja schon für wenig Geld die Einrichtung kaufen, wenn das Aquarium ein artgerechtes Halten ermöglicht, und dann mit deinen Eltern reden, dass alles für die Anschaffung der Geckos bereit sei. Wenn sie dann merken, dass es keine fixe Idee ist, reagieren sie vll anders.
So, wie ich das bei dir bisher mitbekommen habe, auch wegen Langeweile und deshalb Schule nicht geschafft, ist sowas doch der perfekte positive Eindruck um Interesse an etwas wichtigem zu zeigen.


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

Das Aquarium kratzt an der Minimumgröße für ein paar Geckoarten (laut Internet), weswegen ich mir evtl. ein größeres Terrarium kaufen sollte, oder meinen Großeltern ihr, bzw. unser zweites, größeres Aquarium abschwatzen, aber das brauchen die für ihre Fische. -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Das Aquarium kratzt an der Minimumgröße für ein paar Geckoarten (laut Internet), weswegen ich mir evtl. ein größeres Terrarium kaufen sollte, oder meinen Großeltern ihr, bzw. unser zweites, größeres Aquarium abschwatzen, aber das brauchen die für ihre Fische. -.-


Naja, schau dich vll auch mal im Supermarkt bei den Anzeigen um, oder im Internet bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen, da werden öfters auch größere Aquarien für einen relativ guten Preis abgetreten, weil man die sonst oft nicht loswird


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naja, schau dich vll auch mal im Supermarkt bei den Anzeigen um, oder im Internet bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen, da werden öfters auch größere Aquarien für einen relativ guten Preis abgetreten, weil man die sonst oft nicht loswird



Ja, erstmal muss ich mein Taschengeld von letzten Monat einfordern und dann ist ja auch bald dieser Monat um.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Naja, dann viel Glück damit, ich bin mal weg, gute Nacht


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

Ich wünsch dir eine gute Nacht.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juli 2011)

So, jetzt hats sichs ausgezockt ^^ Minecraft hat sich aufjedenfall gelohnt die paar Euro, hab ich endlich was zum zocken wenn mir mal langweilig ist.


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

Ich habe auch Minecraft 1.7.3, aber nicht gekauft.^^Zocke also nur Offline.^^


----------



## tonygt (28. Juli 2011)

Es ist ja schon wieder nach 9 

Abend allerseits


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

Nabööndö


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Abend


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2011)

Nabend allerseits, Gruesse aus den USA.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Abend



Ich mag
Chamäleons, magst du
Quadrate? 

Ahaha 

Huhu Brille ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag
> Chamäleons, magst du
> Quadrate?
> 
> ...


Neues Ritual deinerseits?


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Tachchen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Abend Maus =)
Hey Schnucki, antworte *fg*


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Neues Ritual deinerseits?



Aber sowas von! Bis du im ICQ online kommst ^.^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber sowas von! Bis du im ICQ online kommst ^.^


Vorher wirst wg Spam noch gebannt :>


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Vorher wirst wg Spam noch gebannt :>



Ich poste es ja nur einmal am Tag, neben meinen anderen Beiträgen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich poste es ja nur einmal am Tag, neben meinen anderen Beiträgen!


Na dann noch hfgl, du wirst das wohl noch länger posten müssen


----------



## tonygt (28. Juli 2011)

So postet hier wenigstens Überhaupt jemand und man weiß schon was einen jeden Abend erwartet ^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Na dann noch hfgl, du wirst das wohl noch länger posten müssen



Du bist doof


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Ist doch fast ein Stück Zuhause..

Brille: "Razyl Schnucki, ich bin zu Hause!" 
Razyl: "Ich mag Chamäleons, magst du Quadrate?"


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ist doch fast ein Stück Zuhause..
> 
> Brille: "Razyl Schnucki, ich bin zu Hause!"
> Razyl: "Ich mag Chamäleons, magst du Quadrate?"



Du bist eklig!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

lol^^
Achja, hasst ihr auch an Merci, dass da so viel Crap pro Packung dabei ist?


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> lol^^
> Achja, hasst ihr auch an Merci, dass da so viel Crap pro Packung dabei ist?



Ich esse kein Merci!


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist eklig!



Ne, das hat Cärchi nur behauptet, weil er Berührungsängste hat. Und ich ihn chatgeknuddelt habe. Das war ihm schon zu viel des Guten


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ne, das hat Cärchi nur behauptet, weil er Berührungsängste hat. Und ich ihn chatgeknuddelt habe. Das war ihm schon zu viel des Guten



Er kennt das ja sonst nicht *duck*


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Wer isn das? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?^^


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er kennt das ja sonst nicht *duck*



DAS hast du gesagt - ich hab es wenigstens noch schön verpackt 

*schnell versteck*


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wer isn das? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?^^



Du kennst Carcha nicht?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kennst Carcha nicht?


Klar, aber Cärchi? Und was macht der bei euch im Chat?
Aber ja, der kennt sowas nur von seinen Schildkröten


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Klar, aber Cärchi? Und was macht der bei euch im Chat?
> Aber ja, der kennt sowas nur von seinen Schildkröten



1. IRC-Chat

2. Carchas Schildkröten sind toll!


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Bei mir heißt er Cärchi oder Cärchibärchischnuckiputzi. Der ist nicht bei uns im Chat, sondern im IRC ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. IRC-Chat
> 
> 2. Carchas Schildkröten sind toll!


1. Ach, da war ich schon lang nicht mehr, das Geflame damals is mir aufn Sack gegangen^^
2. Hab ich was anderes behauptet?


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

OMG Es lebt... LAUFT!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bring it on!


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. Ach, da war ich schon lang nicht mehr, das Geflame damals is mir aufn Sack gegangen^^
> 2. Hab ich was anderes behauptet?



1. Da gibt es kaum noch Geflame... naja, meistens auch kaum noch gechatte =(

2. Angedeutet!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Da gibt es kaum noch Geflame... naja, meistens auch kaum noch gechatte =(
> 
> 2. Angedeutet!


1. Ahjo
2. Öhm... nein? O_o


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. Ahjo
> 2. Öhm... nein? O_o



1. Join! 

2.  Lüg nicht!


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. Ach, da war ich schon lang nicht mehr, das Geflame damals is mir aufn Sack gegangen^^
> 2. Hab ich was anderes behauptet?



Flamen tun wir nur ganz selten


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Join!
> 
> 2.  Lüg nicht!


1. Nö
2. Behaupte du nicht irgendeinen Mist! :>



Jester schrieb:


> Flamen tun wir nur ganz selten


Pff, unhöfliche Leute da, selbst mit blade wars nicht wirklich unterhaltsam


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. Nö
> 2. Behaupte du nicht irgendeinen Mist! :>
> 
> 
> Pff, unhöfliche Leute da, selbst mit blade wars nicht wirklich unterhaltsam



Och, Neuankoemmlinge brauchen halt nen dickes Fell, das gibt sich nach einiger Zeit.
Und im buffed.de-Channel ist in der Tat wenig los, die User sind recht geschlossen umgezogen.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Och, Neuankoemmlinge brauchen halt nen dickes Fell, das gibt sich nach einiger Zeit.
> Und im buffed.de-Channel ist in der Tat wenig los, die User sind recht geschlossen umgezogen.



Wohin wohin wohin? *hüpf*


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> 2. Behaupte du nicht irgendeinen Mist! :>



Komm du im ICQ online! 



Jester schrieb:


> Och, Neuankoemmlinge brauchen halt nen dickes Fell, das gibt sich nach einiger Zeit.
> Und im buffed.de-Channel ist in der Tat wenig los, die User sind recht geschlossen umgezogen.



Warum dat denn?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Och, Neuankoemmlinge brauchen halt nen dickes Fell, das gibt sich nach einiger Zeit.
> Und im buffed.de-Channel ist in der Tat wenig los, die User sind recht geschlossen umgezogen.


Wenn ich mit unhöflichen unbekannten Leuten in einem Raum sein will kann ich auch mit den Öffentlichen fahren. 
Diese wannabecoole Flamerei und Vulgärsprache finde ich lächerlich, und deshalb brauch ich da auch nicht zu joinen.
Und was hat IRC schon für Vorzüge? Bots?


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit unhöflichen unbekannten Leuten in einem Raum sein will kann ich auch mit den Öffentlichen fahren.
> Diese wannabecoole Flamerei und Vulgärsprache finde ich lächerlich, und deshalb brauch ich da auch nicht zu joinen.
> Und was hat IRC schon für Vorzüge? Bots?



Es gibt derzeit gar keine Flamerei und so gut wie gar keine Vulgärsprache im Chat. :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es gibt derzeit gar keine Flamerei und so gut wie gar keine Vulgärsprache im Chat. :O


Ja, weil anscheinend ja keiner da ist, und da an sich nichts los ist


----------



## tonygt (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl und Grüne Brille Band 2 

Brille komm doch bitte ins IRC


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ja, weil anscheinend ja keiner da ist, und da an sich nichts los ist



Da hast du recht, der buffed-Channel ist tot.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ja, weil anscheinend ja keiner da ist, und da an sich nichts los ist



Deshalb sollst du ja für Stimmung sorgen *g*


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

> Razyl und Grüne Brille Band 2
> 
> Brille komm doch bitte ins IRC



Nur damit hier nichts mehr los ist?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deshalb sollst du ja für Stimmung sorgen *g*


Naw dude, naw.
@ tonygt: Das war einer der Witze, die so schlecht sind, dass man doch drüber schmunzeln muss :>


----------



## tonygt (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naw dude, naw.
> @ tonygt: Das war einer der Witze, die so schlecht sind, dass man doch drüber schmunzeln muss :>



Ach


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naw dude, naw.



Doch brille, doch.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hab nen Mini-Ausschlag am Arm oO Zwei Flecken die jucken... Hab beim einen gedacht, es wär n Mückenstich und aufgekratzt, aber is gar kein Stich oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Kein ICQ und kein IRC, und atm nicht mal n8schwärmer, bin mal länger afk, bis nachher <.<


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Kein ICQ und kein IRC, und atm nicht mal n8schwärmer, bin mal länger afk, bis nachher <.<



Have Fun Brilli


----------



## Firun (28. Juli 2011)

haters gonna hate    


nabend XD


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> nabend XD



Nabend Firun.

Durch was haben wir wieder die Mods angelockt? :S


----------



## Asayur (28. Juli 2011)

Hui, war ja auch schon ewig lange nicht mehr hier ...

Na, wie geht's denn so rundherum?


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Hui, war ja auch schon ewig lange nicht mehr hier ...
> 
> Na, wie geht's denn so rundherum?



Was ist aus deinem Buffed-Steam-Projekt geworden?


----------



## Firun (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend Firun.
> 
> Durch was haben wir wieder die Mods angelockt? :S




Deine Anti Facebook Sig


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Deine Anti Facebook Sig



Was soll damit sein?


----------



## Firun (28. Juli 2011)

sie ist Anti und somit schlecht für mein Karma... 















Scherz , mit der ist gar nichts


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach ne Moment:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Scherz , mit der ist gar nichts



Dann ist ja gut


----------



## Konov (28. Juli 2011)

Abend!


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

huhu konov


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2011)

MUH


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> MUH



Eine Kuh! Holt das Schlachtbeil, ich will ein Steak von der!^^


----------



## Asayur (28. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist aus deinem Buffed-Steam-Projekt geworden?



ist nicht tot, wird auf jedenfall noch gemacht 
(sorry hab grad L4D2 mit meiner freundin gespiel *gg*) 
werd mich ab morgen ans planen machen, wird hoffentlich auch angenommen


----------



## Sabito (28. Juli 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> ist nicht tot, wird auf jedenfall noch gemacht
> (sorry hab grad L4D2 mit meiner freundin gespiel *gg*)
> werd mich ab morgen ans planen machen, wird hoffentlich auch angenommen



Ich würde auch L4D2 weiterzocken, wenn ich wen hätte, der mit zock. *schnüff*


----------



## Asayur (28. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich würde auch L4D2 weiterzocken, wenn ich wen hätte, der mit zock. *schnüff*



Add me on Steam - Asayur
the more the merrier


----------



## Sabito (29. Juli 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Add me on Steam - Asayur
> the more the merrier


Oder su mich: Sabito, bin in der Buffed.de Gruppe (du ja auch)

Weißbrot mit Leberwurst, Paprikagewürz, Pfeffer,Curry macht süchtig. Oo


----------



## Asayur (29. Juli 2011)

Anfrage ist draussen 

Gute Nacht leutz, sollte ins bett, muss morgen arbeiten xD


----------



## Sabito (29. Juli 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Anfrage ist draussen



Das letzte mal als mich wer geaddet hat, hat das fast ewig gedauert bis ich die Anfrage bekommen habe (ja ist noch nicht da^^).


----------



## Deanne (29. Juli 2011)

Nabend. Scheiss Tag heute. Hab ich ne Laune.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> MUH



YAAY ZAM!

Bist du schon in der Beta zu TOR? *g*



Asayur schrieb:


> ist nicht tot, wird auf jedenfall noch gemacht



Gut so! 



Deanne schrieb:


> Nabend. Scheiss Tag heute. Hab ich ne Laune.



Wieso? Was ist passiert?


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juli 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> MUH



Eine Kuh! Direkt mal mitnehmen und der Sammlung einverleiben.


----------



## Raffzahl (29. Juli 2011)

Nabend.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juli 2011)

Müüüde... aber muss noch mein Workout machen irgendwann.


----------



## Lordcocain (29. Juli 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen.


----------



## Deanne (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? Was ist passiert?



Traurige Grundstimmung. Dazu Fleck auf dem 150 Euro-teuren Couchbezug und fette Erkältung.


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Traurige Grundstimmung. Dazu Fleck auf dem 150 Euro-teuren Couchbezug und fette Erkältung.



Lass halt den Bezug weg


----------



## Deanne (29. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Lass halt den Bezug weg



Sieht ohne ziemlich beschissen aus, beige-gelb und man versinkt beim sitzen. Ne, ich ruf meine Ma morgen an, die soll sich das mal angucken.


----------



## Sabito (29. Juli 2011)

Ich habe meinen Schlafrythmus kaputt gemacht -.-


----------



## Raffzahl (29. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht denn jetzt dein schlafrhythmus aus?


----------



## Sabito (29. Juli 2011)

Müde werde ich um 11Uhr Vormittags und ich shclafe dann bis 16/17Uhr.^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Traurige Grundstimmung. Dazu Fleck auf dem 150 Euro-teuren Couchbezug und fette Erkältung.



Oh, das ist natürlich dämlich =/ Ich drück die Daumen, dass der Fleck rausgeht. Und natürlich Gute Besserung


----------



## Dracun (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist aus deinem Buffed-Steam-Projekt geworden?


Würde mich auch mal interessieren .. hab mir extra L4D2 geholt und dann is nix mit Events ... tststs


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juli 2011)

Morgen gehts in den Kletterpark. 17 Euro für 3 Stunden... aber für die Fitness unglaublich wirksam.


----------



## Sabito (29. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Würde mich auch mal interessieren .. hab mir extra L4D2 geholt und dann is nix mit Events ... tststs



Er hat gesagt er fängt bald an zu Planen.^^


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Müde werde ich um 11Uhr Vormittags und ich shclafe dann bis 16/17Uhr.^^



Das nenn ich nen Rhythmus!



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Morgen gehts in den Kletterpark. 17 Euro für 3 Stunden... aber für die Fitness unglaublich wirksam.



Fall mir net runter mein Froind!


----------



## Raffzahl (29. Juli 2011)

Oh Gott... wie kannst du mit dem Schlafrhythmus leben? Ich wach wieder um 8/9 auf, wenn ich so 1-3 Uhr ins Bett gehe und mich 15 Minuten lang rumwältze.^^


----------



## Sabito (29. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Oh Gott... wie kannst du mit dem Schlafrhythmus leben? Ich wach wieder um 8/9 auf, wenn ich so 1-3 Uhr ins Bett gehe und mich 15 Minuten lang rumwältze.^^



Der hat sich von 3/4Uhr bis 10-13Uhr auf 11Uhr bis 16/17Uhr verändert.^^


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Oh Gott... wie kannst du mit dem Schlafrhythmus leben? Ich wach wieder um 8/9 auf, wenn ich so 1-3 Uhr ins Bett gehe und mich 15 Minuten lang rumwältze.^^



Hey das ist auch genau mein Schlafrhythmus! ^^
Aller spätestens 3 Uhr im Bett, ggf. noch halbe Stunde wach bleiben durch Mückenattacken und dann wach ich meistens so 9 Uhr auf, penne aber je nach Tag noch ne Stunde. ^^


----------



## Sabito (29. Juli 2011)

Das hier war der geilste Moment meines Tages:
Dass ich etwas mit meiner Krankenversicherung regeln muss, ich mich informiert habe, bis wann ich da anrufen kann (Mo-Fr: 7-20Uhr), ruf da gerade an und bekomme per Computeransage, dass ich ausserhalb der Zeiten anrufe und wenn es sich um eine allgemeine Frage handel ich ja Mo-Fr von 7-20Uhr anrufen könnte.


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juli 2011)

Ja, sowas ist doch immer schön...


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Das hier war der geilste Moment meines Tages:
> Dass ich etwas mit meiner Krankenversicherung regeln muss, ich mich informiert habe, bis wann ich da anrufen kann (Mo-Fr: 7-20Uhr), *ruf da gerade an *und bekomme per Computeransage, dass ich ausserhalb der Zeiten anrufe und wenn es sich um eine allgemeine Frage handel ich ja Mo-Fr von 7-20Uhr anrufen könnte.



Na wenn du jetzt da anrufst, kannste nicht erwarten, dass wer dran geht


----------



## Sabito (29. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Na wenn du jetzt da anrufst, kannste nicht erwarten, dass wer dran geht



Ja, das war ein kurz nach dem anruf und ich habe dne text einfach kopiert.^^


----------



## Raffzahl (29. Juli 2011)

Bin ich der Einzige, der noch keinen Mückenstich hat?


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja, das war ein kurz nach dem anruf und ich habe dne text einfach kopiert.^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Und da bin ich wieder


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Und da bin ich wieder



WB!


----------



## Raffzahl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Und da bin ich wieder



YEAH Brille ist wieder da.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> WB!


ty 



Raffzahl schrieb:


> YEAH Brille ist wieder da.


\o/


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> ty



Kein Problem!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

ZAM isn Troll


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> ZAM isn Troll



W00t? Wieso?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> W00t? Wieso?





ZAM schrieb:


> Damit die Karre nicht plötzlich stehen bleibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Haha 

Lass Zam doch auch einmal den Spaß ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haha
> 
> Lass Zam doch auch einmal den Spaß ^^


Ich hab ja nie was dagegen gesagt. Irgendwie interpretierst du heute direkt sowas feindliches in meine Aussagen hinein :<


----------



## Raffzahl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> ZAM isn Troll



Warum ist er das? 

Edit: Mist, hab nicht gesehn, dass der Thread ne neue Seite hat...


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nie was dagegen gesagt. Irgendwie interpretierst du heute direkt sowas feindliches in meine Aussagen hinein :<



Weil es so klang :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Warum ist er das?
> 
> Edit: Mist, hab nicht gesehn, dass der Thread ne neue Seite hat...



@ Razyl: Du willst mir nur was anhängen, du gemeiner Spamm0r! :<


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ Razyl: Du willst mir nur was anhängen, du gemeiner Spamm0r! :<



Will ich gar nicht. Es klang halt nun mal so. Entschuldigung


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Will ich gar nicht. Es klang halt nun mal so. Entschuldigung


Jetzt brauch ich einen Entschuldigungskeks. Mit Lachi und Humpelschokohand


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Jetzt brauch ich einen Entschuldigungskeks. Mit Lachi und Humpelschokohand



:O 

Noch einen?

Edit:
Lachi sagt, dass es was kostet. :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> :O
> 
> Noch einen?


Den anderen hab ich noch gar nicht, du kriegst kein Buch


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Den anderen hab ich noch gar nicht, du kriegst kein Buch





Ich will aber ein Buch! :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> :O
> 
> Noch einen?
> 
> ...


Pff, nur weil er immer welches braucht >_<


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Pff, nur weil er immer welches braucht >_<



Er will 50 Euro


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er will 50 Euro


Wozu? Der soll gefälligst arbeiten!


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wozu? Der soll gefälligst arbeiten!



Jetzt will er 100 Euro =/


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt will er 100 Euro =/


Er soll mal sagen wofür ers ausgibt außer alk und nutten


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Er soll mal sagen wofür ers ausgibt außer alk und nutten



Okay, ich frage ^^


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Ich geh ins Bett 
Gute Nacht ihr Schwärmer.


----------



## Raffzahl (29. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich geh ins Bett
> Gute Nacht ihr Schwärmer.



Gute Nacht Konov.
Ich geh jetzt auch off. Also eine gute Nacht an alle.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Nacht Konov 
Maus, der Quote sollte nicht zum Trollen anregen!! :>


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Er will dafür alkoholisierte Nutten kaufen D:


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er will dafür alkoholisierte Nutten kaufen D:


Er kann seine Probleme nicht langfristig damit verdrängen 
Er muss sich seinen Problemen stellen!


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Er kann seine Probleme nicht langfristig damit verdrängen
> Er muss sich seinen Problemen stellen!



Jetzt isser offline :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jetzt isser offline :S


Irgendwie hab ich n Talent dafür oder? lol


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich n Talent dafür oder? lol



Ja, du vergraulst immer wieder Menschen


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, du vergraulst immer wieder Menschen


 Dabei bin ich doch so nett


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dabei bin ich doch so nett



Naja, nicht immer... nicht immer


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, nicht immer... nicht immer


Du auch nicht. Dennoch sind wir beide im Grunde gut


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Du auch nicht. Dennoch sind wir beide im Grunde gut



Ich? Ich bin immer nett und freundlich!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich? Ich bin immer nett und freundlich!


Nicht wirklich :>


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich :>



Beweis das Gegenteil!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Beweis das Gegenteil!


*schaut auf die Leute, die den Thread lesen*
*schaut auf Razyl*
*schaut auf die Leute, die den Thread lesen*
*schaut auf Razyl*


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> *schaut auf die Leute, die den Thread lesen*
> *schaut auf Razyl*
> *schaut auf die Leute, die den Thread lesen*
> *schaut auf Razyl*



Hä?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hä?


Maus


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Maus



Was ist mit ihr?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist mit ihr?


Da warst du anfangs nicht freundlich, und du wolltest doch Beweise 
Als weiteres Beispiel blade im irc. 
Oder Micha.
:>


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Da warst du anfangs nicht freundlich, und du wolltest doch Beweise
> Als weiteres Beispiel blade im irc.
> Oder Micha.
> :>



Ich war zu ihr freundlich. Sie hat aber eine Sache gemacht, das weißt du.

Blade habe ich zu Beginn auch nichts getan. Er hat angefangen.

Micha - Habe ich auch zu Beginn nie was getan.

o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich war zu ihr freundlich. Sie hat aber eine Sache gemacht, das weißt du.
> 
> Blade habe ich zu Beginn auch nichts getan. Er hat angefangen.
> 
> ...


Dieso Antwort ist ein Witz oder?


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieso Antwort ist ein Witz oder?



Nein?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein?


Ich habe das Gegenteil bewiesen und deine einzige Antwort ist, dass du bei nichts angefangen hast...

............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gegenteil bewiesen und deine einzige Antwort ist, dass du bei nichts angefangen hast...



Ich muss nicht zu Leuten freundlich sein, die auch nicht zu mir freundlich sind!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich muss nicht zu Leuten freundlich sein, die auch nicht zu mir freundlich sind!


Dann gibst du zu, dass deine Aussage falsch war?


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dann gibst du zu, dass deine Aussage falsch war?



Nein.

Ich ändere sie:
Ich bin immer zu den Leuten freundlich, die auch freundlich zu mir sind.

BAAAAAAAAAAM!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Wieso kannst du nicht einfach zugeben, dass sie falsch war? :>


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wieso kannst du nicht einfach zugeben, dass sie falsch war? :>



Weil sie nicht falsch war. Es war lediglich mies ausgedrückt


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil sie nicht falsch war. Es war lediglich mies ausgedrückt


Sie war falsch, weil du es eingrenzen musstest, damit sie richtig ist, und mit einer erweiterten Bedingung ist es nicht mehr dieselbe Aussage o_O


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Sie war falsch, weil du es eingrenzen musstest, damit sie richtig ist, und mit einer erweiterten Bedingung ist es nicht mehr dieselbe Aussage o_O



BlaBlaBla

Geh weg mit deinem Pseudowissen


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> BlaBlaBla
> 
> Geh weg mit deinem Pseudowissen


Pff, nix Pseudo 
 Ich bin der Pinguprofessor


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Pff, nix Pseudo
> Ich bin der Pinguprofessor



Du hast nen neuen Lieblingssmiley?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast nen neuen Lieblingssmiley?


Merkt man das?


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Merkt man das?



Fast gar nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fast gar nicht.


Gut


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Gut



Hihi,

was machst du noch so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Ich schau beim Handy, was ich noch alles drauf habe, trinke Wasser und esse gesalzene Erdnüsse :>
Du?


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich schau beim Handy, was ich noch alles drauf habe, trinke Wasser und esse gesalzene Erdnüsse :>
> Du?



Mit dir hier schreiben und im IRC über die Videospielbranche diskutieren ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

IRC?
Ist in ICQ keiner mehr on oder wie?


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> IRC?
> Ist in ICQ keiner mehr on oder wie?



Nur LoD und Ska - beide still


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Naja, bin mal schlafen. Nacht, schlaf gut Brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Nacht, schlaf gut


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nacht Konov
> Maus, der Quote sollte nicht zum Trollen anregen!! :>



Ich hab nur den Obertroll gefüttert


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2011)

np: DJ KaiKani - Feierbiest




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Erster! *furz*


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2011)

Grüsse


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Witziges Game falls jemandem langweilig ist:

[url="http://www.chilloutzone.net/game/friday-flash-game-crush-the-castle-td--3.html"]hier klicken
[/url]


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Witziges Game falls jemandem langweilig ist:
> 
> hier klicken



Endlich mal ein TD-Spiel das nicht nach Kurzer Zeit langweilig wird


----------



## Sabito (29. Juli 2011)

Nabend.^^


----------



## Arosk (29. Juli 2011)

wuaahahahwahwahwahwhahwah rambazamba


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein TD-Spiel das nicht nach Kurzer Zeit langweilig wird



Es erinnert mich grad total an die ganz alten Strategiespiele... Warcraft II damals


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Es erinnert mich grad total an die ganz alten Strategiespiele... Warcraft II damals



^^ Jedoch finde ich es eindeutig zu leicht...


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ^^ Jedoch finde ich es eindeutig zu leicht...



Bin jetzt auf der zweiten insel angekommen nach rund halbe stunde daddeln und es ist schon schwerer geworden find ich. Bin aber auch kein TD Profi.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auf der zweiten insel angekommen nach rund halbe stunde daddeln und es ist schon schwerer geworden find ich. Bin aber auch kein TD Profi.



Ich bin auch keiner finde es aber Trotzdem zu Leicht


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (29. Juli 2011)

Nabend Ref
Eistee?


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XOWpvdV1EDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin auch keiner finde es aber Trotzdem zu Leicht



Naja wenn man den Dreh raus hat, ist es schon keine große Herausforderung.  
Man muss halt erst die richtige Tower Kombination finden.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja wenn man den Dreh raus hat, ist es schon keine große Herausforderung.
> Man muss halt erst die richtige Tower Kombination finden.



Katas mit Gift und Archers mit Ice?


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nabend Ref
> Eistee?



Cola ist besser v.v


----------



## Sabito (29. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Cola ist besser v.v



Nicht da.^^


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nicht da.^^



Aber ich hab welche.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Cola ist besser v.v



Deutsches Bier   

Afk Holländischen Sand aus der Wäsche waschen


----------



## Sabito (29. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Aber ich hab welche.



Gib her!


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Gib her!



Niemals!


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2011)

Wd *Cola Schlürf*


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Katas mit Gift und Archers mit Ice?



Hatte es genau anders herum, aber ist ja Jacke wie Hose. Wobei ich bei Gift net weiß ob es mehrmals geht, deswegen halt so 2 oder 3 maximal pro Upgrade. 3 mit Gift, 3 mit Eis usw. Hat bis jetzt immer funktioniert. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hatte es genau anders herum, aber ist ja Jacke wie Hose. Wobei ich bei Gift net weiß ob es mehrmals geht, deswegen halt so 2 oder 3 maximal pro Upgrade. 3 mit Gift, 3 mit Eis usw. Hat bis jetzt immer funktioniert. ^^



Nicht Jacke wie Hose da die Archers mit 1 Sekunde schneller schiessen als die Katas und somit mehr slowen.


----------



## Sabito (29. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Niemals!



Du wirst! Und wenn wir das in einem Duell entscheiden müssen!


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Du wirst! Und wenn wir das in einem Duell entscheiden müssen!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3A_pI3UuMn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nicht Jacke wie Hose da die Archers mit 1 Sekunde schneller schiessen als die Katas und somit mehr slowen.



Schon richtig, aber deswegen fragte ich ja, wenn es doppelt gemoppelt ist, also viele Archer die alle nur Eis schießen, dann würde es ja nix nutzen, weil es nicht stapelt. Genau wie Gift halt und so... weiß es net. ^^


----------



## Sabito (29. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> [Pokemonkampfmusik]



Genau! (Bloss nicht Pokemon, hab schon ewig nicht mehr gespielt und auch nicht die neue Edition^^)


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Schon richtig, aber deswegen fragte ich ja, wenn es doppelt gemoppelt ist, also viele Archer die alle nur Eis schießen, dann würde es ja nix nutzen, weil es nicht stapelt. Genau wie Gift halt und so... weiß es net. ^^



Aber die Türme schiessen doch nur Einzelnd. Mit einem Turm schafft man keinen Flächendeckenden Slow


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aber die Türme schiessen doch nur Einzelnd. Mit einem Turm schafft man keinen Flächendeckenden Slow



Muss sagen das Spiel beschäftigt einen aber schon ne ganze Weile, ich häng jetzt etwas über ne Stunde dran und bin in der 3. Region.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Muss sagen das Spiel beschäftigt einen aber schon ne ganze Weile, ich häng jetzt etwas über ne Stunde dran und bin in der 3. Region.



Es macht aber auch verdammt viel Spass


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

So aufwachen!

Papa Razyl ist da


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> So aufwachen!
> 
> Papa Razyl ist da



Ich wach erst auf wenn meine Mutter Sonntags um 7 Uhr mit dem Staubsauger total "unauffällig" gegen meine Tür dauernd stösst 

Mach mir Frühstück, alter!


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Es macht aber auch verdammt viel Spass



JO!
Wobei mir jetzt grad die Lust vergangen ist, hab auf der dritten Insel dings bums echt schon 10 mal probiert aber die Burg wird mir immer zerkloppt. Kein bogg mehr.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> JO!
> Wobei mir jetzt grad die Lust vergangen ist, hab auf der dritten Insel dings bums echt schon 10 mal probiert aber die Burg wird mir immer zerkloppt. Kein bogg mehr.



Das Level wo es anfängt auf 2 Strassen zu laufen? 
Hab auch aufgehört


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mach mir Frühstück, alter!



Ehhh...
Nein?


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das Level wo es anfängt auf 2 Strassen zu laufen?
> Hab auch aufgehört



Auf jedenfall war es das erste Winterlevel, zwei Straßen die sich 2 mal kreuzen. Doofes Zeug


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. Juli 2011)

Naaaabend!
*redbull schlürf*


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ehhh...
> Nein?



Wieso nicht?  Beweg dich!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. Juli 2011)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiih... bei dem Drecksfilm auf Pro7 ist grade einem Mädel, das schlief, eine Spinne in die Nase gekrabbelt......


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Iiiiiiiiiiiiih... bei dem Drecksfilm auf Pro7 ist grade einem Mädel, das schlief, eine Spinne in die Nase gekrabbelt......



Gut dass ich in weiser Voraussicht bereits vor einer halben Stunde umgeschaltet habe


----------



## Sabito (29. Juli 2011)

Nochmal nabend.^^


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nochmal nabend.^^



Hey Sabbel ^^


----------



## Sabito (29. Juli 2011)

Man vergisst hier zu schreiben, wenn man Animes sieht und noch zockt.^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gut dass ich in weiser Voraussicht bereits vor einer halben Stunde umgeschaltet habe



Jaaa, das hätt' ich auch mal machen soll  Naja, jetz ist auch egal^^



______________________
Wuhu hab endlich einen neuen Avatar 

schade, man kann die Aufteilung von dem Hirn gar nicht mehr lesen =(


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Schaut euch mal RTL an, Böse Mädchen 
Das ist so witzig!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal RTL an, Böse Mädchen
> Das ist so witzig!


Geht nicht, auf Pro7 machen die grade rum... 

EDIT: Mist, haben schon wieder aufgehört, bevor's spannend wurde...


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Man vergisst hier zu schreiben, wenn man Animes sieht und noch zockt.^^



Dann gugg keine Animes und zocke nicht!


----------



## Sabito (29. Juli 2011)

Mir gehen solangsam die Ideen aus für Animes.
Gesehen habe ich bisher:
Souleater
Black Butler
Lucky Star
Death note
Freezing
Code Gease
Code Gease R2
Elfen Lied
Fullmetal Alchemist
Deadman Wonderland
(hoffe habe keinen vergessen)

Sitze gerade an:
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

was danach kommt kp.^^


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Zieht euch lieber RTL rein, hab grad Tränen gelacht ^^

Will grad einer Parken mit seinem Auto, kommen die drei Frauen an mit so ner Monster-Frischhaltefolienrolle und wickeln das ganze Auto ein


----------



## Azerak (29. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Mir gehen solangsam die Ideen aus für Animes.



Guck dir Highschool of the Dead an~
Blut, Gewalt und massig Perversion.. und trotzdem zum schreien komisch.


Zudem nur 12 Folgen á 40min (mit Abspann/Into). Kurzes Vergnügen was sich aber durchaus lohnt :-)


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

wasn das für ein bug in minecraft? ^^ ich geh schlafen in der nacht und wenn ich aufwache steht ein creep neben meinem bett und es ist immer noch nacht


----------



## Azerak (30. Juli 2011)

Dat is kein Bug.

Das passiert wenn dein Bett nicht in einer sicheren Umgebung steht. Also Raum machen und Tür zu. Achja, nen Nachtlicht wäre auch net schlecht


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juli 2011)

Zwischendurch schon ein Bug ^^
Hatte ich auch zwei oder drei mal obwohl mein Haus komplett ist *gg*


----------



## Blutkônig (30. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Mir gehen solangsam die Ideen aus für Animes.



Darker than Black evtl.?


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

tür war zu und licht ist da ^^ ka, war vorher noch nie


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Juli 2011)

Nacht Buffies!


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

achja... was kann ich machen wenn ich mich total verirrt hab? xD


----------



## Skatero (30. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> achja... was kann ich machen wenn ich mich total verirrt hab? xD



Du kannst dich umbringen.


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

mit 30 diamanten im rucksack?


----------



## Azerak (30. Juli 2011)

Fackeln auf die höchsten Punkte von Bergen in der Nähe stellen.

An einer eine Kiste aufstellen und die sachen reinpacken.

Sterben.

In der Nacht nach den Fackeln suchen.


Ansonsten keine Ahnung


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

habs schon wieder gefunden, ich sollte kompass mitnehmen ^^


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

was muss ich noch machen? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

Für Portal ins Nether? Anzünden.^^
Wass für ein Textur Pack benutzt du?


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

mom, muss ich testen ^^

hab eben einen wassereimer drübergeschüttet xD


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

Das sollte nicht gehen für das Portal ins Nether.^^
Was für ien Textur Pack benutzt du?^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Das sollte nicht gehen für das Portal ins Nether.^^
> Was für ien Textur Pack benutzt du?^^



Misas HD.


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

Danke Razyl.^^


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

http://www.minecraft...-updated-06jul/

irgendwelche tipps fürs nether? ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Danke Razyl.^^



Absolut kein Problem.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2011)

Ohne Brille ist hier nix los


----------



## Dominau (30. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> irgendwelche tipps fürs nether? ^^



Nicht reingehn


----------



## Aeiouz (30. Juli 2011)

Kann mir mal wer nen guten Film empfehlen mir is scheiß langweilig

Edit:


Arosk schrieb:


> irgendwelche tipps fürs nether? ^^



Nimm genung Obsidian mit um ein neues zu bauen falls du das alte nicht mehr findest


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

ich denke das alte finden ist np ^^

bau aber glaub trotz allem ein neues... brauch cleanstone und kb dauernd soweit zu laufen ^^


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ohne Brille ist hier nix los



Euer Gespamme zählt net


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Euer Gespamme zählt net



Doch doch. Nur so ist der Thread am Atmen!


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

ich würde dafür das jetzt jeder nur ein wort pro beitrag schreibt, dann passt das schon

wtf mein wolf ist grad in die monsterfalle gesprungen und gestorben <.<


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

jetzt kommt schon, müll schreiben geht doch immer


edit: wtf wieder stand ein zombie neben dem bett als ich aufgewacht bin





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




es brennt! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2011)

Warum schreibst du alles in Englisch?


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

Fuuu, kann kein Minecraft mehr zocken, habe ausversehn den bin ordner gelöscht und weil ich mir Minecraft nicht gekauft habe, kann ich nun nicht mehr offline zocken, muss dann wohl mal meinen bro anhauen. -.-


----------



## Aeiouz (30. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> edit: wtf wieder stand ein zombie neben dem bett als ich aufgewacht bin



Versuch mal das Bett so zu stellen das es keine Wand berührt und probiers nochmal


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Fuuu, kann kein Minecraft mehr zocken, habe ausversehn den bin ordner gelöscht und weil ich mir Minecraft nicht gekauft habe, kann ich nun nicht mehr offline zocken, muss dann wohl mal meinen bro anhauen. -.-



Kauf es dir :<


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

Wie den? Keine Option, um das zu bezahlen und meine Mutter wird es mir nicht kaufen.^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wie den? Keine Option, um das zu bezahlen und meine Mutter wird es mir nicht kaufen.^^



Kein eigenes Konto?


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2011)

Ich geh ins Bett, gute Nacht


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

Nope, noch nicht, weil mein Vater da i-wie ien Mitbestimmungsrecht hätte und das wollen wir nicht.^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VmSjrr0XQNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Irgendwie beruhigend für mich. Oo


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

kellertür ftw ^^




Razyl schrieb:


> Warum schreibst du alles in Englisch?



Ka, spiel auf englisch, da dachte ich das ich den rest auch englisch lasse


----------



## Aeiouz (30. Juli 2011)

Minecraft gibts auf Deutsch?


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

Nee, aber es einen Mod der alles übersetzt.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nope, noch nicht, weil mein Vater da i-wie ien Mitbestimmungsrecht hätte und das wollen wir nicht.^^



?!

Du bist doch schon 18?



Arosk schrieb:


> Ka, spiel auf englisch, da dachte ich das ich den rest auch englisch lasse



Minecraft ist immer auf Englisch, abgesehen von ein paar Mods ^^


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

Nee noch 17, bin erst in 7Wochen 18, dann machen wir mein Konto.


----------



## Aeiouz (30. Juli 2011)

Dacht schon ich bin in ner falschen welt


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

ich meinte das ich auch die schrifttafeln im spiel auf englisch verfasse, da das spiel auch englisch ist ^^

http://www.livestream.com/arosk_frostwolf

gebt mal feedback ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nee noch 17, bin erst in 7Wochen 18, dann machen wir mein Konto.



Achso, dann gehts ja ^^


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

Mein Leptop hat leichte Probs mit Minecraft.^^
Naja zocke gerade eh ein anderes Game.^^


----------



## Aeiouz (30. Juli 2011)

*freu* Ich bin im Video *freu*

Bekommst du den gelben Punkt weg?


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

ah klar


----------



## Aeiouz (30. Juli 2011)

Was hörsten für ein Radiosender?


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

technobase ^^ hör ich meist beim zocken von "lahmeren" games

hau gleich mal ne passendere playlist rein


----------



## Deanne (30. Juli 2011)

Ich hab Hunger, aber nichts da, wofür man sich nicht länger in die Küche stellen müsste. :-(


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

wtf ne fliegende riesenqualle


----------



## Aeiouz (30. Juli 2011)

Die Teile heißen Ghasts wenn ich mich nicht irre und nutze dein Bogen wenn du einen Hast


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

hab ich nicht dabei ^^


----------



## Aeiouz (30. Juli 2011)

Stell dein Bett ma Testweise von der Wand weg. Wenn keine Kante des Bettes die Wand berührt spawnen, die glaub ich, nicht


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

Hm... will Minecraft spielen, aber auch das andere Spiel.^^


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> Stell dein Bett ma Testweise von der Wand weg. Wenn keine Kante des Bettes die Wand berührt spawnen, die glaub ich, nicht



scheint zu gehen ^^

kaufs dir doch @ sabito


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

Ich hab ja Minecraft "legal" erworben, kann mich bloss nicht entscheiden.^^


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

holy shit bin ich grad erschrocken...


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

Warum?

Meinecraft ist bei mir übelste langsam, der Leptop dürfte aufs übelste unterfordert sein.^^
Zocke lieber ohne Testurpack, schon ohne laggst das genug.^^


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

hab grad gemined und plötzlich seh ich ein skelett xD extrem erschrocken ^^


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

Boah.... Minecraft laggt und dabei kann ich mit meinem Multimedia Leptop Games echt gut zocken, mit hohen Grafikeinstellungen.


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

aktuelles java installiert? welche grafikkarte?

der zombie spawnt btw immer noch obwohl das bett von der wand weg ist


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

Nvidia Geforce Gt425M-> Grafikkarte
Java aktualiesiere ich gerade (auch wenn eigentlich die aktuelle Version drauf sien sollte.


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

bin mal pennen, mein arm bricht gleich ab ^^


----------



## orkman (30. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> bin mal pennen, mein arm bricht gleich ab ^^



was du wohl mit dem arm um die uhrzeit gemacht hast , dass er fast abbricht ^^


----------



## orkman (30. Juli 2011)

ich bin noch immer wach ... geh aber auch mal gleich ins bettchen


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo =)


----------



## Raffzahl (30. Juli 2011)

Nabend.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Juli 2011)

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaabend! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2NTEBK8erAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Juli 2011)

Ist zufällig ein Minecraft-Guru unter uns?

Kann man sich das nur über Kreditkarte kaufen? =/


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

Nabend.


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

Kreditkarte, Paypal oder ELV so weit ich weiß. (wobei letzteres nicht immer funktionieren soll)

Fu, Doppelpost.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Kreditkarte, Paypal oder ELV so weit ich weiß.



Hab ich nicht, hab ich nicht und hab ich nicht 

Gnarf...muss ich meine Eltern wieder anschnorren =/...da überleg ich's mir erstmal noch mit Minecraft... :/


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht, hab ich nicht und hab ich nicht
> 
> Gnarf...muss ich meine Eltern wieder anschnorren =/...da überleg ich's mir erstmal noch mit Minecraft... :/



Wie alt bist du denn, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Alux (30. Juli 2011)

Nabend


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du denn, wenn ich fragen darf?



16


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> 16



Hm ok, da fällt PayPal eh weg ^^


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2011)

Geht PaySafeCard nicht?


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Geht PaySafeCard nicht?


Glaube nicht.


Nabend Konov.


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Geht PaySafeCard nicht?



Warum nicht einfach per ELV/Paypal machen und Eltern fragen? Ich bezahl immer mit Konto der Eltern und das schon 4 Jahre lang.


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Geht PaySafeCard nicht?



Nein, sonst hät ich es mir gekauft.


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2011)

Was geht bei euch so? Tote Hose hier, ein Samstag Abend zum einpennen.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach per ELV/Paypal machen und Eltern fragen? Ich bezahl immer mit Konto der Eltern und das schon 4 Jahre lang.



Hmm... ich überleg mir das einfach nochmal ^^

Wieviel hat das gleich noch gekostet? 20€ ?


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

ich versuch grad umzuziehen damit ich besseres internet für meinen stream bekomme ^^

15&#8364; kostest es.


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2011)

Das ist er seit dem Nachmittag. ._.


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

Die ganzen Ferien sind langweilig. Ich überlege, was ich jetzt zocke.^^


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

http://armorgames.com/play/11434/insectonator-zombie-mode

ein spiel gegen die langweile


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> 15€ kostest es.


 
Ah oki danke^^

Hmmm...... das Spiel sieht so kompliziert aus, vllt. bin ich ja dann mit meiner Kreativitätsfreiheit überfordert.....
Ist das Spiel wirklich so kompliziert oder wirkt das einfach nur auf mich so?


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

welches spiel?


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> welches spiel?



Minecraft.
In den Videos die ich mir zu Minecraft angeschaut habe, haben die Leute wild irgendwas kombiniert und daraus entwickelt sich das was nützliches.
Das wirkte etwas verwirrend auf mich^^


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

http://www.minecraft...t/wiki/Crafting

sogar auf deutsch

http://de.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Crafting


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Minecraft.
> In den Videos die ich mir zu Minecraft angeschaut habe, haben die Leute wild irgendwas kombiniert und daraus entwickelt sich das was nützliches.
> Das wirkte etwas verwirrend auf mich^^



Nach 2 Wochen kannst du das meiste auswenig.

Ich müsste nur den Kuchen nachschauen, sonst kann ich alles. 


Das meiste, ist ja auch logisch aufgebaut.


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

was mich immer noch wundert ist, das meine hühner immer wieder verschwinden :<


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> was mich immer noch wundert ist, das meine hühner immer wieder verschwinden :<



Hab ich dir doch gesagt, die despawnen, wenn du das chunk verlässt. 

Farming Mod, müsstest du dir holen.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://armorgames.com/play/11434/insectonator-zombie-mode
> 
> ein spiel gegen die langweile


Hey, das ist echt nicht schlecht 


______________________________

Okay, danke für die Minecraft-antworten


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hab ich dir doch gesagt, die despawnen, wenn du das chunk verlässt.
> 
> Farming Mod, müsstest du dir holen.




chunk?


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> chunk?



Die Minecraft Welt ist in Chunks aufgeteilt, damit es nicht zu lags und fps einbrüchen kommt. Betrittst du ein neues Chunk, wird im anderen alles gelöscht oder auf inaktiv geschaltet.

z.B. dass nichtsmehr spawnt, und Creeps despawnen.


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

Ich zocke ja mein "legal" erworbenes Minecraft.^^


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2011)

Ich hol mir jetzt den Aether. 

Wuhu ich freu mich so darauf.


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

Aether ist geil, hatte ich in meinem alten Minecraft dirn, bis ich ausversehn den bin ordner gelöscht habe.^^


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Aether ist geil, hatte ich in meinem alten Minecraft dirn, bis ich ausversehn den bin ordner gelöscht habe.^^



Der wurde doch erstgerade released? o.O


----------



## Raffzahl (30. Juli 2011)

Bin nichtmehr so aktiv grad bei Minecraft... Aber was ost Aether?


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

spiel grad zombie survival ^^

http://armorgames.com/play/12009/the-last-stand-union-city


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Der wurde doch erstgerade released? o.O



Lol nee, den gibt es seit 3/4 Tagen oder so.^^


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juli 2011)

Wusstet ihr das bei jeder eretion eines wales ca 1500 liter sperma in das meer fließen?


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr das bei jeder eretion eines wales ca 1500 liter sperma in das meer fließen?



Bähh..... Unnötigt Information.^^


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juli 2011)

wurde mir grade bei fb geschrieben


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Juli 2011)

guckt noch jemand mlg?


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

MLG?


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2011)

Was ich schon länger mal fragen wollte:
Es gibt ja hier im Forum so Punkte +1 bei jedem Posting, die man für andere vergeben kann.

Ich bekomme ab und zu Punkte von irgendwem, ich weiß nur nie von wem und für was, gibts ne Möglichkeit das irgendwo nachzuschauen? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Sabito (30. Juli 2011)

So weit ich weiß, kann man das nicht einsehen.


----------



## leonnator (30. Juli 2011)

guten abend


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich bekomme ab und zu Punkte von irgendwem, ich weiß nur nie von wem und für was, gibts ne Möglichkeit das irgendwo nachzuschauen? Würde mich mal interessieren.



Nope, glaube das können nur Mods und Admins ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. Juli 2011)

breeeeeeeeeeeee

spiele grad sc2, wer mag obsen xD


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2011)

Ok danke euch.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Juli 2011)

grüße aus der nachstchicht liebe buffies ^^


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr das bei jeder eretion eines wales ca 1500 liter sperma in das meer fließen?



eretion?


----------



## Razyl (30. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ok danke euch.



Wie immer: Kein Problem


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2011)

Ist es nicht unglaublich? Gerade ist die linke und die rechte Hälfte der Fesseln des Windsuchers hintereinander gedroppt^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ist es nicht unglaublich? Gerade ist die linke und die rechte Hälfte der Fesseln des Windsuchers hintereinander gedroppt^^



Nice... aber WoW ist doof


----------



## Grushdak (31. Juli 2011)

Moin,

und @ Konov

Du kannst nur ersehen, für was die letzten +1 Bewertungen bekommen hast.
Dazu einfach auf Dein Profil gehen und nach Deinen Beiträgen schauen. 

*edit: *
Was mache ich eigentlich mit den ganzen Weltenbaum-Marken? *verwirrtguck*


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nice... aber WoW ist doof



Ich bin ehrlich...zurzeit ist es echt langweilig. Nicht umsonst bin ich auf die Idee gekommen einen lvl 60 Paladin zu erstellen mit dem ich gerade Tier2 und Sulfuras hole.


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> und @ Konov
> 
> ...



Das hab ich schonmal probiert aber nix gefunden. ^^


----------



## Grushdak (31. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das hab ich schonmal probiert aber nix gefunden. ^^


Ja das kann sehr mühsam und auch teilweise erfolglos sein. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> eretion?



erektion ... das k klemmt hier n bissl ...


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2011)

es heißt wohl eher ejakulation


----------



## Grushdak (31. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> erektion ... das k klemmt hier n bissl ...


Ach komm, grad das erste Mal bekommen und nun meinen, daß das k klemmt. 
 ... sehr interessantes Thema^^


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2011)

Sehr Interessant ist auch das Thema das ich jetzt Schlafen werde. Gute Nacht alle Zusammen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BqmhdnN516Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (31. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich...zurzeit ist es echt langweilig. Nicht umsonst bin ich auf die Idee gekommen einen lvl 60 Paladin zu erstellen mit dem ich gerade Tier2 und Sulfuras hole.



Ich spiels seit Anfang 2010 nimmer - Warte nun auf TOR ^.^


----------



## orkman (31. Juli 2011)

ohhh ... jetzt heute am 31 hab ich geburtstag ... alle mal bitte singen


----------



## Raffzahl (31. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ohhh ... jetzt heute am 31 hab ich geburstag ... alle mal bitte singen



Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich wünsch dir alles Gute, orkman.


----------



## tear_jerker (31. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich spiels seit Anfang 2010 nimmer - Warte nun auf TOR ^.^




mir gehts genauso nur das es bei mir anfang 2011 war, cata hatte es nochmal geschafft das ich es kaufe. aber seitdem acc verschenkt und derjenige bottet nun damit so das ich den nie wieder sehe ^^ 
jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die 150 euro für die ce


----------



## Grushdak (31. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ohhh ... jetzt heute am 31 hab ich geburtstag ... alle mal bitte singen


Ach, bei mir hat letztens auch keiner "gesungen". 

Aber okay ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:


Razyl schrieb:


> Ich spiels seit Anfang 2010 nimmer - Warte nun auf TOR ^.^


warum ich Dir das nur nicht glaube ...


----------



## Razyl (31. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ohhh ... jetzt heute am 31 hab ich geburtstag ... alle mal bitte singen



Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ohhh ... jetzt heute am 31 hab ich geburtstag ... alle mal bitte singen



Happy Birthday!


----------



## orkman (31. Juli 2011)

dank euch herzlich


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2011)

Spiel durch und 2 mal wegen bugs gestorben <3


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2011)

Dode Hose hier^^


----------



## ZAM (31. Juli 2011)

Wie alt wirds denn?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2011)

junge 21 wenn sein profil stimmt^^ gz


man die pausen bei mlg werden um die uhrzeit langsam belastend^^


----------



## Dropz (31. Juli 2011)

nabend :]


----------



## Sabito (31. Juli 2011)

nöbänd


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Razyl (31. Juli 2011)

Guuuuten Aaaaabend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2011)

abäääänd und wieder tschöööö


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2011)

moin *gähn* Alles fit bei euch? Razyl mach mir Frühstück!


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2011)

Bla Bla Bla Mr. Freeman!


----------



## Razyl (31. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Razyl mach mir Frühstück!



Nein!


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2011)

verloren schade


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> verloren schade



*BierindieHanddrück*

Kopf hoch


----------



## Dropz (31. Juli 2011)

MLG *_*


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbZDMxmQUCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


grrr


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2011)

Danke Sh4k1ra ähh shikari


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> MLG *_*




oh yeah... rain vs boxer game 1 war ja mal lächerlich


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2011)

Gute nacht^^ 
Hier ne gute Doku noch für euch:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Rm8204OnIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (31. Juli 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> oh yeah... rain vs boxer game 1 war ja mal lächerlich



aber lustig  fast draw boxer gogo <3


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2011)

idra vs naniwa, &#9829;idra


----------



## Dropz (31. Juli 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> idra vs naniwa, &#9829;idra



ich will eigentlich ins bett aber idra darf ich auch nicht verpassen 
<- Idra-Fanboy


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2011)

Geniales Spiel


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich will eigentlich ins bett aber idra darf ich auch nicht verpassen
> <- Idra-Fanboy


aber anscheinend werden die losers round 7 games nicht gecasted 
außer blue stream geht gleich wieder on

http://wiki.teamliquid.net/starcraft2/2011_MLG_Pro_Circuit/Anaheim#Championship_Bracket


----------



## Dropz (31. Juli 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> aber anscheinend werden die losers round 7 games nicht gecasted
> außer blue stream geht gleich wieder on
> 
> http://wiki.teamliqu...ionship_Bracket



bei mir geht blue aber auf beiden läuft rain vs. boxer...
Wobei ich dafür bin, dass Boxer alle gewinnt


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2011)

boxer&#9829; 

naniwa führt 1:0 gegn idra


----------



## Dropz (31. Juli 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> boxer&#9829;
> 
> naniwa führt 1:0 gegn idra



ne das ist nur extended Series


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2011)

ne nix extended, steht schon 1:1



> MLGSC2Scores Major League Gaming
> Idra's Roach/Ling pressure takes down Naniwa's fast expansion for a quick win in G2. Naniwa chooses Shakuras Plateau for G3. #MLG


----------



## Dropz (31. Juli 2011)

echt?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2011)

> EvilGeniuses Team EG
> Roaches and quick speedlings run by from @idrajit forces Naniwa to gg in game two! Series tied 1-1!


----------



## Dropz (31. Juli 2011)

edlich bringt mir mein twitter acc etwas


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2011)

und was?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2011)

> MLGSC2Scores Major League Gaming
> Naniwa's heavy Gateway pressure with Void Rays breaks Idra for a fairly quick win in G3. Naniwa will face MMA in CLR7. #MLG


trauer^^


----------



## Dropz (31. Juli 2011)

das ich das ungestreamste geschehen auf dem mlg verfolgen kann


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2011)

die eine series noch, dann geh ch ganz sicher schlafen xD


----------



## Sabito (31. Juli 2011)

Omg, ich habe gerade herrausgefunden, dass zwei Angewohnheiten von mir zum selbstverletzenden Verhalten zählen. Oo


----------



## Raffzahl (31. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Omg, ich habe gerade herrausgefunden, dass zwei Angewohnheiten von mir zum selbstverletzenden Verhalten zählen. Oo



Möchtest du uns auch berichten, welche das sind?^^


----------



## Sabito (31. Juli 2011)

1.wiederholtes „Kopfschlagen” (entweder mit den eigenen Händen gegen den Kopf, ins Gesicht oder mit dem Kopf an Gegenstände)-> mache ich seehr gerne mit leeren oder vollen Platikwasserflaschen
2.das Schlagen des Körpers (zum Beispiel Arme und Beine) mit Gegenständen-> alles was greifbar ist, Stifte, Fernbedienungen, Flaschen, die Computermaus^^


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2011)

*ironie*ritzen und glasscherben schlucken


----------



## Sabito (31. Juli 2011)

H2OTest, nee so weit bin ich noch nicht, davon abgesehen, das ich es nicht leiden kann eine Messerklinge auf der Haut zu bewegen.^^


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2011)

war ja auch nur ein scherz


----------



## Sabito (31. Juli 2011)

Habe das auch nur herrausgefunden, wiel ich nach ritzen gegooglet habe und dann den Wikipedialink genommen habe.^^


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> 1.wiederholtes „Kopfschlagen" (entweder mit den eigenen Händen gegen den Kopf, ins Gesicht oder mit dem Kopf an Gegenstände)-> mache ich seehr gerne mit leeren oder vollen Platikwasserflaschen
> 2.das Schlagen des Körpers (zum Beispiel Arme und Beine) mit Gegenständen-> alles was greifbar ist, Stifte, Fernbedienungen, Flaschen, die Computermaus^^



Das machst du aber nicht häufiger oder? ^^
Mit VOLLEN Plastikflaschen?


----------



## Sabito (31. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich immer, wenn ich alleine im Zimmer bin und sitze (im liegen geht das seeehr schlecht) und ja, volle Platikflaschen, meist Bonaqa Wasserflaschen, also kein weiches Platik.


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Eigentlich immer, wenn ich alleine im Zimmer bin und sitze (im liegen geht das seeehr schlecht) und ja, volle Platikflaschen, meist Bonaqa Wasserflaschen, also kein weiches Platik.



Was heißt immer? Alle 5 Minuten? Jeden Tag?


----------



## Sabito (31. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich jeden Tag, in diesen Ferien habe ich es bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht, weil ich bisher nicht alleine war (entweder ein Kumpel oder mein Bro haben bei mir gepennt/pennen bei mir), aber sonst eigentlich immer, wenn Zeit dazu ist oder ich anfange mit der Wasserflasche rumzuspielen. Wenn ich es mache, wne nich nicht alleine bin, würden mich diejenigen für nicht ganz ok halten, naja bin ich ja auch nicht^, aber den Schein will ich aufrecht erhalten.


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Eigentlich jeden Tag, in diesen Ferien habe ich es bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht, weil ich bisher nicht alleine war (entweder ein Kumpel oder mein Bro haben bei mir gepennt/pennen bei mir), aber sonst eigentlich immer, wenn Zeit dazu ist oder ich anfange mit der Wasserflasche rumzuspielen. Wenn ich es mache, wne nich nicht alleine bin, würden mich diejenigen für nicht ganz ok halten, naja bin ich ja auch nicht^, aber den Schein will ich aufrecht erhalten.



Würde ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.
Das hört sich nicht besonders gut an, wenn man sowas regelmässig macht.

Wenn du irgendwie die Möglichkeit hast, sprich mit deiner Mutter drüber und hol dir therapeutische Hilfe. Das ist jetzt kein Scherz sondern ernst gemeint, nur für den Fall dass du denkst ich mach hier Witze. ^^

Ich bin kein Psychologe aber für mich hört sich das alles andere als gesund an.


----------



## Sabito (31. Juli 2011)

Es ist bestimmt nicht gesund, es tuut am Anfang echt weh (vorallem mit einer vollen Wasserflasche), aber irgendwann merkt man es nicht mehr. Ich habe vor mit meiner Mutter zu sprechen, bzw. sie in Kenntnis zu setzen und ihr dazu zu raten zum mit mir Psychologen/Psychiater/was-auch-immer zu gehen.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2011)

nimm ne leere, haste ersatz und tu nicht so weh, sozusagen um davon weg-zu-kommen


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (31. Juli 2011)

Nabend, liebe Buffies :O


juhu, nur noch wenige Tage bis zum W:O:A !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sabito (31. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nimm ne leere, haste ersatz und tu nicht so weh, sozusagen um davon weg-zu-kommen



Ich benutze ja auch leere, aber bei den wende ich mehr Kraft auf.


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Es ist bestimmt nicht gesund, es tuut am Anfang echt weh (vorallem mit einer vollen Wasserflasche), aber irgendwann merkt man es nicht mehr. Ich habe vor mit meiner Mutter zu sprechen, bzw. sie in Kenntnis zu setzen und ihr dazu zu raten zum mit mir Psychologen/Psychiater/was-auch-immer zu gehen.



Das ist gut, dann wünsch ich dir dabei auf jedenfall viel Erfolg.
Das ist ne ernstzunehmende Sache! Nimm das nicht auf die leichte Schulter.

Der Weg zum "ritzen" is da warscheinlich nimmer weit.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (1. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gute nacht^^
> Hier ne gute Doku noch für euch:
> 
> 
> ...


       Ich wollte doch heute früher schlafen gehen.....böser seanbuddha, jetzt muss ich mir das Video noch anschauen, weil du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast! 

Nein, ernsthaft, danke für den Video-Tipp


----------



## Sabito (1. August 2011)

Der Weg zum "ritzen" ist für mich unglaublich weit, ich kann Messerklingen oder andere scharfe Sachen auf der Haut überhaupt nicht ausstehen, aufjedenfall ist das meine Auffassung, kann aber auch sein, das du recht hast.

&#8364;: Böses Brain, postet einfach dazwischen.^^


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2011)

und rasierer?


----------



## Sabito (1. August 2011)

Rasierer, die einzige ausnahme und mit dem kann man sich nicht schneiden und wenn doch, muss ich mich echt blöde angestellt haben.


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Rasierer, die einzige ausnahme und mit dem kann man sich nicht schneiden und wenn doch, muss ich mich echt blöde angestellt haben.



Na hast du ne Ahnung, gibt Leute die sich mit Rasierer umgebracht haben ^^


----------



## Sabito (1. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Na hast du ne Ahnung, gibt Leute die sich mit Rasierer umgebracht haben ^^



Gut, dass ich mich nciht so blöde anstelle beim Rasieren (Verletzungen sin dso gut wie unmöglich bei mir^^). Oo


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. August 2011)

mit so nem gilette fusion nassrasierer is es echt schon ne kunst sich zu schneiden^^


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> mit so nem gilette fusion nassrasierer is es echt schon ne kunst sich zu schneiden^^



Sicherlich nicht!

Mit jedem Nassrasierer ist es leicht sich zu schneiden, wenn man hektisch rasiert, z.b. weil man keine Zeit hat. Ist mir schon ein paar mal passiert, dann gabs auch paar Tropfen Blut. ^^

Ich benutz übrigens auch Gilette Fusion.


----------



## Sabito (1. August 2011)

Hektisch rasieren? Wenn ich keine Zeit habe es vernünftig zu machen, rasiere ich mich nicht.


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Hektisch rasieren? Wenn ich keine Zeit habe es vernünftig zu machen, rasiere ich mich nicht.



Das ist eine Taktik die ich auch irgendwann entdeckt habe.


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2011)

ich rasier mich meist nur wenns nötig wird


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Mittlerweile hab ich auch wieder nen Dreitagebart, den stutze ich nur alle 2 Tage und damit hat sich das.


----------



## Sabito (1. August 2011)

Alle 2 Tage? Ich brauche mich höchstens alle 7 Tage rasieren Oo


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Alle 2 Tage? Ich brauche mich höchstens alle 7 Tage rasieren Oo



Damit er auf 2mm bleibt. ^^

Wenn ich meinen Bart ne Woche stehen lasse, hab ich schon fast Vollbart.


----------



## Lordcocain (1. August 2011)

ihr glücklichen. wenn ich mich net jeden tag rasiere sehe ich aus wie ein Penner.

die langen Haare und der 15cm Ziegenbart verstärken diesen Eindruck dann auch noch extrem.


----------



## Saji (1. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich rasier mich meist nur wenns nötig wird



Erinnert mich an das: http://www.facebook-bash.com/bash/3299/Wenn-ich-mich-nicht-bald-rasiere-muss-ich-irgendwo-Linux-installieren.


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2011)

Ich hab Linux


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> ihr glücklichen. wenn ich mich net jeden tag rasiere sehe ich aus wie ein Penner.
> 
> die langen Haare und der 15cm Ziegenbart verstärken diesen Eindruck dann auch noch extrem.



Überlege ob ich zum Friseur gehe und die einheitlich kurzen Haare schneiden lasse wie immer oder ob ich es mal einfach wachsen lasse. Nicht so lang wie ein Vollblut-Metaller 

Aber ich sag mal, was man als mittellang bezeichnen würde.
In Kombination mit 3-Tage Bart kann das übrigens auch schnell aussehen wie ein "Penner". Naja ich lass mich davon nicht abschrecken


----------



## Sabito (1. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Damit er auf 2mm bleibt. ^^
> 
> Wenn ich meinen Bart ne Woche stehen lasse, hab ich schon fast Vollbart.



Nach 7 Tagen habe ich keinen Vollbart, sondern einen, der sich zu rasieren lohnt, vorher könnte ich eher die haut abschälen.^^


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nach 7 Tagen habe ich keinen Vollbart, sondern einen, der sich zu rasieren lohnt, vorher könnte ich eher die haut abschälen.^^



Wird vielleicht noch mehr wenn du älter wirst, ansonsten sei froh um deinen Rasierklingenverschleiß


----------



## Lordcocain (1. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Überlege ob ich zum Friseur gehe und die einheitlich kurzen Haare schneiden lasse wie immer oder ob ich es mal einfach wachsen lasse. Nicht so lang wie ein Vollblut-Metaller
> 
> Aber ich sag mal, was man als mittellang bezeichnen würde.
> In Kombination mit 3-Tage Bart kann das übrigens auch schnell aussehen wie ein "Penner". Naja ich lass mich davon nicht abschrecken


solange man es sich leisten rumzulaufen wie ein Penner ist das ganze ja auch kein Problem.  Ich muss ja beruflich leider manchmal etwas zurückstecken.


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> solange man es sich leisten rumzulaufen wie ein Penner ist das ganze ja auch kein Problem. Ich muss ja beruflich leider manchmal etwas zurückstecken.




Als Student werd ich es mir wohl leisten können


----------



## Lordcocain (1. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Als Student werd ich es mir wohl leisten können


oh ja die schöne Studentenzeit. Arschlange Haare und Vollbart. und damals wars mir scheiß egal.


Mittlerweile versuche ich trotz arschlanger Haare und langem Bart gepflegt auszusehen. Was manchmal ein wenig daneben geht.


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

naja ein bißchen gepflegt gebe ich mich auch noch. Je nach Situation.



> German-bash.org
> 
> <BVB|Syn0X> Erstaunlich wie verwirrt manche Menschen plötzlich sind, wenn ein Satz anders endet als man es Kartoffel?
> <amphe> hä??



Wuhaaaa


----------



## Lordcocain (1. August 2011)

bei mir kommts halt immer drauf an für wen ich arbeit. manchmal in alltagskleidung mir offenem bart und offenen haaren.

manchmal etwas "fein" mit edleren klamotten und Zöpfen.


----------



## Sabito (1. August 2011)

Omg zu geil.^^

Habe zur Zeit selber etwas längere Haare und dazu einen Bart, weil ich mich in letzter Zeit nicht rasiert habe,^^


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> bei mir kommts halt immer drauf an für wen ich arbeit. manchmal in alltagskleidung mir offenem bart und offenen haaren.
> 
> manchmal etwas "fein" mit edleren klamotten und Zöpfen.



Naja wenn ich zu meiner Oma fahre z.b. dann geb ich mir auch Mühe nicht zu vergammelt auszusehen, damit sie nicht 1000 Fragen stellt.
Bei allen anderen ist es mir eigentlich wumpe.


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Omg zu geil.^^



Ich les grad German Bash rauf und runter, die Seite ist wirklich genial.


----------



## Lordcocain (1. August 2011)

am schlimmsten isses bei mit immer an MPS Wochenenden. Im Zelt pennen, außer gelegentliche ausflüge in den Badezuber und zähneputzen keine Körperpflege und dazu noch den ganzen tag spielen. 

danach ekel ich mich immer ein wenig vor mir selbst.


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich les grad German Bash rauf und runter, die Seite ist wirklich genial.



dito


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> am schlimmsten isses bei mit immer an MPS Wochenenden. Im Zelt pennen, außer gelegentliche ausflüge in den Badezuber und zähneputzen keine Körperpflege und dazu noch den ganzen tag spielen.
> 
> danach ekel ich mich immer ein wenig vor mir selbst.



Klingt bedrohlich


----------



## Lordcocain (1. August 2011)

och, nichts was ne lange dusche und n eimer haarkur nicht wieder hinbekommen


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (1. August 2011)

Wowi! Ich kann jedem die Doku empfehlen, die seanbuddha vorhin gepostet hat. Echt toll *_*


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Jetz is zu spät, zieh ich mir morgen rein. ^^
Jo danke für den Link auf jedenfall.

Und noch jemand hier oder bin ich der letzte


----------



## Ellesmere (1. August 2011)

Ich würd sagen, ich bin die letzte hier und lösche somit das Licht! Nacht JohnBoy:laugh:

btw. Wie sieht man den mirt Zöpfen im Bart gepflegt aus?! Da reisst dann auch ein Anzug nix mehr


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, ich bin die letzte hier und lösche somit das Licht! Nacht JohnBoy:laugh:
> 
> btw. Wie sieht man den mirt Zöpfen im Bart gepflegt aus?! Da reisst dann auch ein Anzug nix mehr



Nö ich bin letzter


----------



## Sabito (1. August 2011)

Nee nee, ich bin letzter.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (1. August 2011)

So ich bin jetzt mal das ehm der Letzte. GUTE NACHT!


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2011)

huhu


----------



## Raffzahl (1. August 2011)

Nabend.


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

*Straß Straß*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

Bäääääääm ins Gesicht.

Huhu ^.^


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

SHAKIRA IST SCHWUL UND TREIBT ES MIT AMSELN....Amsel männchen...!


Hallo Shakira..*hust* fg*


PS: Nicht ernst nehmen, bitte! =)


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Abend


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2011)

n abend ... ich will auch n cooles mtb am besten n race fully ... mag mir jmd eins schencken?


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> n abend ... ich will auch n cooles mtb am besten n race fully ... mag mir jmd eins schencken?



Erst MTB-Prüfung bestehen du musst. Geschenkt bekommen du dann....


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2011)

Moin


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2011)

äh ich meine natürlich...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> SHAKIRA IST SCHWUL UND TREIBT ES MIT AMSELN....Amsel männchen...!
> 
> 
> Hallo Shakira..*hust* fg*
> ...



Haddu getrunken ? 

Und keine Angst, von jeder anderen Person hätte ichs Ernst genommen 

Warum ich so gut gelaunt bin ? Nur noch morgen und ab Mittwoch dann muss ich die ganzen Leute hier erstmal net wieder sehen... für 1 1/2 Wochen.


----------



## Sabito (1. August 2011)

Huhu


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> äh ich meine natürlich...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pinke Hasen...ich versuche das nach Freud zu deuten...


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Pinke Hasen...ich versuche das nach Freud zu deuten...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWyreUQ7k7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

Ich bin etwas besonderes! 

Und Nein: Ich habe nichts getrunken, ich bin Trinke kein Alkohol. =) 

Ich bin Komischerweise einfach nur gut drauf...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas besonderes!
> 
> Und Nein: Ich habe nichts getrunken, *ich bin Trinke kein Alkoho*l. =)
> 
> Ich bin Komischerweise einfach nur gut drauf...



... die Rechtschreibung setzt auch schon aus, komm schon.


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ... die Rechtschreibung setzt auch schon aus, komm schon.



Wenn er nicht trinkt, hat er was geraucht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn er nicht trinkt, hat er was geraucht.



ALDAH HATTA SHISHA GERAUCHD ODA EDWA GRASS ?!


----------



## Razyl (1. August 2011)

Edou: lass das Gras sein!


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ALDAH HATTA SHISHA GERAUCHD ODA EDWA GRASS ?!



GRASS ALDA, SCHISCHA IS FÜHR KINDA ALDAH!


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

Verdammt sollt ihr sein! ICH BIN DER ALLMÄCHTIGE.....Ey, DU!


Ich trinke kein Alkohol, ich rauche auch keine Zigaretten (ich bewundere diesen Namen...O_o) und nehme auch keine Drogen. :<


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2011)

Ich hätte jetzt gerne Alkohol, undzwar ein paar frische Biere


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Verdammt sollt ihr sein! ICH BIN DER ALLMÄCHTIGE.....Ey, DU!
> 
> 
> Ich trinke kein Alkohol, ich rauche auch keine Zigaretten (ich bewundere diesen Namen...O_o) und nehme auch keine Drogen. :<



Was ist mit Pilzen? :> Leim schnüffeln?^^


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

Pilze nur im Topf und welche die man auch Essen kann, OHNE Nebenwirkungen.
Kleber schnüffeln...nee auch nicht mein ding.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was ist mit Pilzen? :> Leim schnüffeln?^^



Haddu Haschisch inne Tasche haste immer was zu Nasche... 

Jaja Edou...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

Kizz tä Prinzezz emprezz of tä dark, trink tä poischon lischtn to yor hart....


----------



## Arosk (1. August 2011)

Junge junge, bei Minecraft gibt es keine normalen Server, da kommt man ja ums selbst hosten nicht herum :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

Edou ist betrunken, tralalalala, Edou ist betrunken, tralalalala.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. August 2011)

Nein, Edou ist immer so. :<


----------



## Arosk (1. August 2011)

ich hab gestern schon so 150 tequila reingehauen xD


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

Ich bin Verdammt nochmal nicht Betrunken, auch nicht auf Droge oder sonstwas! EINFACH SCHEIßE GUT DRAUF, ICH FÜHL MICH SO ALS WÜRDE ICH GARNICHTMEHR STERBEN WOLLEN...jetzt!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. August 2011)

Ist es wegen der Figur, von der ich dir vorhin erzählt habe?


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich bin Verdammt nochmal nicht Betrunken, auch nicht auf Droge oder sonstwas! EINFACH SCHEIßE GUT DRAUF, ICH FÜHL MICH SO ALS WÜRDE ICH GARNICHTMEHR STERBEN WOLLEN...jetzt!



Hm, ich fühle mich jeden Tag so, als ob ich nie sterben wolle. 
Hm, vielleicht sehe ich das Leben einfach nicht als langes quälendes Warten auf den Tod. o0


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Ihr Freaks!


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ist es wegen der Figur, von der ich dir vorhin erzählt habe?


Nein, aber die ist auch toll!



Reflox schrieb:


> Hm, ich fühle mich jeden Tag so, als ob ich nie sterben wolle.
> Hm, vielleicht sehe ich das Leben einfach nicht als langes quälendes Warten auf den Tod. o0



...du bist soooo unnormal! :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ihr Freaks!



Edou ist doch der Freak, der ist betrunken!!!


----------



## Deanne (1. August 2011)

Apropos Psychosen:

Ich habe einen Tick mit geraden Zahlen. Ich muss ständig alles mehrfach machen, also zweimal, viermal und so weiter. Blöd nur, wenn ich stolper oder mir etwas runterfällt.


----------



## Arosk (1. August 2011)

jemand lust irgendwas zu zocken? bin bored


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> jemand lust irgendwas zu zocken? bin bored



okay okay, warte 


Schere...Stein...Papier...STEIN!


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

Ich bin bin kein Freak! Ich war immerhin nicht beid "Das Model und der Freak" Bitchez! 
Ik bin äfach gut druff...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. August 2011)

Morgen wird Farbe gekauft.


----------



## Arosk (1. August 2011)

gähn


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> gähn


nhäg


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. August 2011)

Gedöns nso


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich bin bin kein Freak! Ich war immerhin nicht beid "Das Model und der Freak" Bitchez!
> Ik bin äfach gut druff...



Naja, wenn man am Ende mal schaut was aus denen wird... aber gut, ich weiß ja nicht wie du aussiehst, ich weiß nur...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






(ich hör nicht auf, du hast mich angestachelt  )


----------



## Arosk (1. August 2011)

[font=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]
*91.44.136.25*


join [/font]


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

Ich Joine nur Heterosexuellen Channels, tut mir leid.


----------



## Arosk (1. August 2011)

minecraft server


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> [font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]
> *91.44.136.25*
> 
> 
> join [/font]



Wennschon, musst du etwas schreiben wie "Ich bin 18, blond, vollbusig und bin in unterwäsche. Willst du joinen?"

Sonst kommt da niemand.


----------



## Arosk (1. August 2011)

achwas, nicht immer so negativ sein.


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> minecraft server


Minecraft spiele ich nicht. :<




Reflox schrieb:


> Wennschon, musst du etwas schreiben wie "Ich bin 18, blond, vollbusig und bin in unterwäsche. Willst du joinen?"
> 
> Sonst kommt da niemand.



"kommt da niemand"....passende wortwahl, mein freund.


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> "kommt da niemand"....passende wortwahl, mein freund.



Du Sau xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> "kommt da niemand"....passende wortwahl, mein freund.



Bist du vielleicht verliebt ?


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bist du vielleicht verliebt ?


Ja.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2011)

Superfreak, Superfreak


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

So we Drive, thru the Night....with the howling Wind at our Backs...
Riding on Teutonic Terror...we will...give em the Axe!

ACCEPT SIND LIVE SO DERBE EPISCH, GENAU WIE HAIL O WENN...ich meine HELLOWEEN!


----------



## Arosk (1. August 2011)

schon 2 drin gogo xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

Das ist ein absolutes No-GO!


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> schon 2 drin gogo xD



Is das jetzt TS oder Minecraft?! 



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das ist ein absolutes No-GO!



Was? Verliebt sein? Jo, leider. Aber ich habe eh keine Chancen bei ihr. =)


----------



## Razyl (1. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Junge junge, bei Minecraft gibt es keine normalen Server, da kommt man ja ums selbst hosten nicht herum :<



Gibt doch genug normale Server o_O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Was? Verliebt sein? Jo, leider. Aber ich habe eh keine Chancen bei ihr. =)



Naaaaaaiiin nicht das.

Betrunken vorm PC zu sitzen!!!!!1111 

Liebe ist eines der schönsten und gleichzeitig auch stressigsten Dinge der Welt.


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Naaaaaaiiin nicht das.
> 
> Betrunken vorm PC zu sitzen!!!!!1111
> 
> Liebe ist eines der schönsten und gleichzeitig auch stressigsten Dinge der Welt.



Ich liege aber vorm PC...aber nicht betrunken. :> 

Zu 2. Darauf hätte ich jetzt auch was "Versautes"...verdammt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

Kann ich mir schon denken...


----------



## Arosk (1. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gibt doch genug normale Server o_O



find aber nichts... und manche sind so verbaut, da macht survival kein bock <.<

[font=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]
*91.44.136.25 !*
[/font]


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kann ich mir schon denken...



<3 

*I AM THE BRUCE, THE KING, THE LION. I AM THE BRUCE, THE MASTER OF WAR*


----------



## Razyl (1. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> find aber nichts... und manche sind so verbaut, da macht survival kein bock <.<[font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]
> [/font]



Minestar.de, WorldofMinecraft.eu als zwei Beispiele...


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich liege aber vorm PC...aber nicht betrunken. :>
> 
> Zu 2. Darauf hätte ich jetzt auch was "Versautes"...verdammt.



Dauernd zu sagen du wärst nicht betrunken macht dich nicht nüchterner mein Freund^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. August 2011)

gib neue ip pls


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dauernd zu sagen du wärst nicht betrunken macht dich nicht nüchterner mein Freund^^



Ich sage es nicht andauernd, ich betone nur, dass ich gegen Alkohol und Drogen und Zigaretten (Ich bewundere die Namensauswahl dafür immernoch. O_o). 

Und da ich dagegen bin, ist die schlussfolgerung, dass ich nichts davon Konsumiert habe.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

Ich denke wir brauchen alle mal ein bisschen... 


MAAAAAAAAAAAAGIC <3<3<3<3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich denke wir brauchen alle mal ein bisschen...
> 
> 
> MAAAAAAAAAAAAGIC <3<3<3<3
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> gib neue ip pls



127.0.0.1


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. August 2011)

Bin am Ende meiner Kräfte... von halb 8 bis 16 Uhr gearbeitet, dabei weit über 3000 Treppenstufen gelaufen, danach mit dem Hund an den Baggersee gelaufen und abends noch ins Fußball. Dazu eine leichte Prellung am Knie und an der Hand rechts und zwei Schnittwunden links.


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bin am Ende meiner Kräfte... von halb 8 bis 16 Uhr gearbeitet, dabei weit über 3000 Treppenstufen gelaufen, danach mit dem Hund an den Baggersee gelaufen und abends noch ins Fußball. Dazu eine leichte Prellung am Knie und an der Hand rechts und zwei Schnittwunden links.



:< Armes Ceiwyn *Mitleid* 

Wenn ich auch nur irgendetwas für dich tun kann, wende dich bitte nicht an mich.


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bin am Ende meiner Kräfte... von halb 8 bis 16 Uhr gearbeitet, dabei weit über 3000 Treppenstufen gelaufen, danach mit dem Hund an den Baggersee gelaufen und abends noch ins Fußball. Dazu eine leichte Prellung am Knie und an der Hand rechts und zwei Schnittwunden links.



Trösterchen für Flo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Trösterchen für Flo



Ich bin doch garnet traurig ...


----------



## Sabito (1. August 2011)

Nochmals Huhu, hab ich shconmal huhu gesagt? Gleube schon, naja.


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich bin doch garnet traurig ...



Der andere Flo ^^

Huhu Sabbel nochmal


----------



## Sabito (1. August 2011)

Mein Inet nervt voll, ist i-wie alle 3-6min weg. Oo


----------



## Edou (1. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Mein Inet nervt voll, ist i-wie alle 3-6min weg. Oo



Binde es fest und verlang lösegeld.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

Ich fühl mich immer angesprochen, Mittelpunkt sein und so, ganz schlimm. 

Naja bin mal wieder wech, morgen zur Frisöse (wehe die macht wieder alles falsch... -.-) und dann gehts los gegen Abend...

URLAUB


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. August 2011)

so bis morgen


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> so bis morgen



Tschö!

btw: Morgen geiles Wetter ^^


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2011)

junge junge diamantenflut 

grad mit seanbuddha gespielt und übelst viele dias gefunden ^^




Spoiler



[INFO] MIgusto [/87.78.111.197:51661] logged in with entity id 5595 at (3.5, 68.62000000476837, 2.5)
[INFO] <jaba01> gibt da so einen lustigen seed
[INFO] <jaba01> wo man im dungeon spawnt
[INFO] <jaba01> 
[INFO] <MIgusto> ka
[INFO] <MIgusto> kreaper
[INFO] <jaba01> lol
[INFO] <MIgusto> ??
[INFO] <MIgusto> kanst du sachen beschwören als admin?
[INFO] <jaba01> schon
[INFO] <MIgusto> lass mal schnell die holz bude fertig machen und mach pls tag
[INFO] <jaba01> lieg ins bett
[INFO] <jaba01> xD
[INFO] <jaba01> wtf
[INFO] <MIgusto> ausläuschten ^^
[INFO] littlebuddhawow [/92.73.201.14:50835] logged in with entity id 8589 at (-6.5, 65.62000000476837, -1.5)
[INFO] <jaba01> k
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> hallo?
[INFO] <jaba01> hoi
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> wer issn hier ausm buffedforum da
[INFO] jaba01 issued server command: tp littlebuddahawow jaba01
[INFO] <MIgusto> ich
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> name?
[INFO] <MIgusto> hordlerkiller
[INFO] jaba01 issued server command: tp littlebuddhawow jaba01
[INFO] jaba01: Teleporting littlebuddhawow to jaba01.
[INFO] <jaba01> bin arosk 
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> k grüss dich bin sean
[INFO] <MIgusto> ahh
[INFO] <jaba01> 3. bett fehl
[INFO] <jaba01> xD
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ist auf peaceful?
[INFO] <jaba01> ne
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> wo sind die mobs
[INFO] <jaba01> tot
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ah lol
[INFO] <jaba01> waren grad bei uns im haus
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ^^
[INFO] <jaba01> ka wieviel mein internet aushält ^
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> nur einer von buffed hier?schade^
[INFO] <jaba01> hordler und ich sind doch beide ^
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> jaba wer bistn du
[INFO] <jaba01> arosk
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ah
[INFO] <jaba01> da hol
[INFO] <jaba01> z
[INFO] <jaba01> am bett
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> da kürbisse
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> creeper
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> autsch
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> soll ich nen steinbruch bauen?
[INFO] <MIgusto> k
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> wie lange bleibt ihr wach
[INFO] <MIgusto> 5min
[INFO] <jaba01> 
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> 
[INFO] <jaba01> länger
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> kk
[INFO] <MIgusto> sry
[INFO] <jaba01> kollege spielt später vllt. nochmal mit
[INFO] <jaba01> der schaut grad fussball
[INFO] <MIgusto> morgen komme ich weider
[INFO] <MIgusto> wider
[INFO] <MIgusto> wieder
[INFO] <MIgusto> pls holz bin gleich fertig
[INFO] jaba01 issued server command: save-off
[INFO] jaba01: Disabling level saving..
[INFO] jaba01 issued server command: save-all
[INFO] jaba01: Forcing save..
[INFO] jaba01: Save complete.
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> kohle
[INFO] <jaba01> ich hol holz
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> gefunden
[INFO] <MIgusto> steinfussboden im haus
[INFO] <jaba01> viel holz jetzt ^
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> wir haben nun einen tunnel zur anderen bergseite
[INFO] <MIgusto> gut
[INFO] <MIgusto> holl bitte die cobbelsstones her
[INFO] <jaba01> in der kiste ist
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> jo
[INFO] <jaba01> holz
[INFO] <jaba01> und werkzeuge
[INFO] <MIgusto> so boden fertig
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> wo is jaba
[INFO] <jaba01> ich grad runter
[INFO] <jaba01> ^
[INFO] <jaba01> 
[INFO] <jaba01> schwein!
[INFO] <jaba01> gegrilltes steak jam jam 
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> wd
[INFO] <jaba01> lol kürbiskopf
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> schonwieder creeper?
[INFO] <jaba01> jo
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> oh man
[INFO] <jaba01> hat mich aber nicht erwischt ^
[INFO] <MIgusto> ich baueu morgen um
[INFO] MIgusto lost connection: disconnect.quitting
[INFO] <jaba01> bisschen kohle machen ^
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ich hatte 16 kohle
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> brauchste fackeln?
[INFO] <jaba01> jo
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> komm her
[INFO] <jaba01> du kannst auch alle aufeinmal wegwerfen ^
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> bitteschön
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ich brauch aber auch welche
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ^
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ^
[INFO] <jaba01> komm mal ins bett
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> jo mom
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> gebiet ausleuchten
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> kein doppelbett?
[INFO] <jaba01> wtf
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> jetzt
[INFO] <jaba01> buggt trotzdem manchmal
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> nicht an wände stellen
[INFO] <jaba01> ^
[INFO] <jaba01> lol da oben
[INFO] <jaba01> 
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> wo
[INFO] <jaba01> die fliegende insel
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> jo
[INFO] <jaba01> wo bist hin
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> höhle
[INFO] jaba01 issued server command: tp jaba01 littlebuddhawow
[INFO] jaba01: Teleporting jaba01 to littlebuddhawow.
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> aber nix drin
[INFO] <jaba01> eisen
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> wo
[INFO] <jaba01> nur ein block
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> lol
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> dann muss iwo hier nochmehr sein
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> da
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> eisen
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ich brauch ne hacke
[INFO] <jaba01> hab noch
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> gib
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> 
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> haste holz oder ne workbench?
[INFO] <jaba01> ne
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> kk besorg i ebend grab du weiter
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> wir haben jtz treppen
[INFO] <jaba01> hast workbench dabei?
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> da steht sie
[INFO] <jaba01> sticks?
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> mom
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> da inner kiste holz und stein
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> kohle gefunden
[INFO] <jaba01> im ofen ist schon welche zum heizen ^
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> kk
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> man man man muttern stresst
[INFO] <jaba01> warum? ^
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ich würde zuviel hiervor sitzen
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> stimmt auch, aber
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ich kann es unter der woche nicht machen
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ich richte hier es ebend gemütlich ein
[INFO] <jaba01> lol
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> durchgang^
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> wie macht man ne schere?
[INFO] <jaba01> alles eisen hier lol
[INFO] <jaba01> hab kein eisen, du hast alles 
[INFO] <jaba01> was geht?
[INFO] <jaba01> lol
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> spass^^
[INFO] <jaba01> schieb mal eisen rüber
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ich hol mal wolle für betten und bilder
[INFO] <jaba01> mehr!
[INFO] <jaba01> xD
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> nirgendswo schafe
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> da
[INFO] <jaba01> tot
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> wieso
[INFO] <jaba01> creeper dungeon
[INFO] <jaba01> xD
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> lol
[INFO] <jaba01> spass 
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> hab ne zombie dungeon gefunden
[INFO] jaba01 issued server command: tp jaba01 littlebuddhawow
[INFO] jaba01: Teleporting jaba01 to littlebuddhawow.
[INFO] <jaba01> fast gestorben wegen mob bug xD
[INFO] <jaba01> map
[INFO] <jaba01> wo bist du hier
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ka
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> aber ich habe redstone
[INFO] <jaba01> lol wo zur hölle hast du hingegraben?
[INFO] <jaba01> fuck xD
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> hhhmmmmm
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ^^
[INFO] jaba01 issued server command: tp jaba01 littlebuddhawow
[INFO] jaba01: Teleporting jaba01 to littlebuddhawow.
[INFO] CONSOLE: Teleporting jaba01 to littlebuddhawow.
[INFO] <jaba01> wie bist jetzt hier hochgekommen?
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> 1 stack erde hochgebaut
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> haste eisen?
[INFO] <jaba01> hab den raum ausgeleuchtet
[INFO] <jaba01> aber sind noch 5 zombies drin
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> haste eisen?
[INFO] <jaba01> im ofen
[INFO] <jaba01> warum?
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> kk
[INFO] <jaba01> komm mal pet
[INFO] <jaba01> brauch essen
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> dito
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> du besorgst essen k?
[INFO] <jaba01> wo gehst hin
[INFO] <jaba01> ?
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> mom
[INFO] <jaba01> schafherde hier
[INFO] <jaba01> und schweinsherde
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> kommee
[INFO] <jaba01> in der kiste im haus ist auch wolle
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> wo biste
[INFO] <jaba01> nur ein fleisch bei zwei schweinen ^
[INFO] jaba01 issued server command: tp littlebuddhawow jaba01
[INFO] jaba01: Teleporting littlebuddhawow to jaba01.
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> WTF
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> was war das
[INFO] <jaba01> teleport
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> wo sind wir
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ah
[INFO] jaba01 issued server command: save-all
[INFO] jaba01: Forcing save..
[INFO] jaba01: Save complete.
[INFO] <jaba01> fuck
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> was
[INFO] <jaba01> skelett
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> wo biste
[INFO] <jaba01> fast tot
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ^^
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> nicht
[INFO] <jaba01> aso
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> hm lol
[INFO] <jaba01> schweine!
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> fail
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> pporten zu dir pls
[INFO] <jaba01> gestorben?
[INFO] jaba01 issued server command: tp jaba01 littlebuddhawow jaba01
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> port pls
[INFO] jaba01 issued server command: tp littlebuddhawow jaba01
[INFO] jaba01: Teleporting littlebuddhawow to jaba01.
[INFO] <jaba01> lol
[INFO] <jaba01> ich geh mal back
[INFO] <jaba01> finds haus nicht mehr
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> lol
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> na super
[INFO] <jaba01> ah doch
[INFO] <jaba01> so wieder fast voll und ein steak noch übrig
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> port pls
[INFO] jaba01 issued server command: tp littlebuddhawow jaba01
[INFO] jaba01: Teleporting littlebuddhawow to jaba01.
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ich ge jtz zum dungeon
[INFO] <jaba01> woher weit wo er ist?
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> erdturm^
[INFO] <jaba01> w00t
[INFO] jaba01 issued server command: tp jaba01 littlebuddhawow
[INFO] jaba01: Teleporting jaba01 to littlebuddhawow.
[INFO] <jaba01> nraicjst mocjt laüitt,acjem
[INFO] <jaba01> brauchst nicht kaputtmachen
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> gib ma 2 stings pls
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> diamanten!
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> du bist dran vorbeigelaufen 
[INFO] <jaba01> w00t
[INFO] <jaba01> da
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> so diaschwert
[INFO] <jaba01> hier auch
[INFO] <jaba01> 4 stück
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> gold
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> genug für ne uhr
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> wieder 2
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> wo biste
[INFO] <jaba01> stock höher
[INFO] <jaba01> dia
[INFO] <jaba01> 6 stück
[INFO] <jaba01> 7
[INFO] <jaba01> wtf
[INFO] <jaba01> hör mal auf
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ^
[INFO] jaba01 issued server command: tp littlebuddhawow jaba01
[INFO] jaba01: Teleporting littlebuddhawow to jaba01.
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ^
[INFO] <jaba01> lol
[INFO] <jaba01> obsidian#!
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> was
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ^^
[INFO] <jaba01> hast du sticks?
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> ne
[INFO] <jaba01> wo bist hin
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> haus
[INFO] <jaba01> dia ^
[INFO] jaba01 issued server command: tp jaba01 littlebuddhawow
[INFO] jaba01: Teleporting jaba01 to littlebuddhawow.
[INFO] <littlebuddhawow> bin off bb
[INFO] littlebuddhawow lost connection: disconnect.quitting
[INFO] <jaba01> xD
[INFO] jaba01 issued server command: save-off
[INFO] jaba01: Disabling level saving..
[INFO] jaba01 issued server command: save-all
[INFO] jaba01: Forcing save..
[INFO] jaba01: Save complete.
[INFO] jaba01 lost connection: disconnect.quitting


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2011)

Ist doch kein Problem Diamanten zu finden? D:


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2011)

naja, wenn man glück hat findest man schnell welche


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> naja, wenn man glück hat findest man schnell welche



Mine-Detector ftw


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2011)

pah, ist doch lame mit irgendwelchen mods zu spielen ^^


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> pah, ist doch lame mit irgendwelchen mods zu spielen ^^



Es ist vorteilhafter.


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2011)

ja, es macht sicher spaß zu wissen wo alles ist <.<


----------



## Sabito (2. August 2011)

Ich würde ja gerne bei euch mitspielen, wäre mein Minecraft ganz legal (also gekauft), was das Farmen, Minen und Höhlen bauen angeht macht mir keiner was vor.^^


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> ja, es macht sicher spaß zu wissen wo alles ist <.<



Wenn man bauen will: Ja.


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2011)

bauen bauen bauen, da spiel ich lieber classic ^^


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> bauen bauen bauen, da spiel ich lieber classic ^^



Nein, da gibt es keinen Redstone, keine Pistons etc.


----------



## Konov (2. August 2011)

Gute Nacht allerseits


----------



## seanbuddha (2. August 2011)

Moin!


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2011)

los los losschwärmen  heute war das training besser als gestern


----------



## Alux (2. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich immer angesprochen, Mittelpunkt sein und so, ganz schlimm.



Das kenn ich, immer wenn ich meinen Namen hör denk ich, der meint mich. Ist verwirrend, weil in der Firma wo ich mein Sommerjob hab sind wir insgesamt 3 Alexander^^


----------



## seanbuddha (2. August 2011)

Ich hab mir ne Streitaxt gekauft, soll ich sie mir an die Wand hängen?


----------



## Sabito (2. August 2011)

Klaro, ich würde ja auch das Katana im Keller an die Wand hängen, aber durch die kleinen vom Freund meiner Mutter geht das net. -.-^^


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Klaro, ich würde ja auch das Katana im Keller an die Wand hängen, aber durch die kleinen vom Freund meiner Mutter geht das net. -.-^^


warum im keller ? son ding ommt in mein Zimmer


----------



## Sabito (2. August 2011)

Ich meine das Katana aus dem Keller in meinem Zimmer aufhängen kann, habe da was verschluckt.^^


----------



## Human Ashes (2. August 2011)

Was habe ich getahn? 
http://upload.worldofplayers.de/files7/whathaveidone.jpg

(Súri bin ich)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. August 2011)

hotlinking is nich erlaubt^^ lad es bei imgur.com hoch


----------



## Human Ashes (2. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> hotlinking is nich erlaubt^^ lad es bei imgur.com hoch


Oh mein Fehler
http://i.imgur.com/bBg71.jpg


----------



## Raffzahl (2. August 2011)

Du hast... eine Ponyherde gezüchtet.


----------



## Human Ashes (2. August 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Du hast... eine Ponyherde gezüchtet.



Das heißt ich darf mich jetzt zu den Tierzüchtern Zählen? So richtig mit Geldverdienen und so?


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2011)

Guten Aaaabend 

Hat hier irgendwer Limbo gekauft und findet das Spiel auch so morbide? 

Nicht das Partyspiel Limbo, sondern der Indie-Hit. :S


----------



## Sabito (2. August 2011)

Ich überlege mir Red Orchester 2 vorzubestellen.^^


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir Red Orchester 2 vorzubestellen.^^



Die Mod war damals bockschwer :S


----------



## Human Ashes (2. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir Red Orchester 2 vorzubestellen.^^


Do it, i do it, too :A


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guten Aaaabend
> 
> Hat hier irgendwer Limbo gekauft und findet das Spiel auch so morbide?
> 
> Nicht das Partyspiel Limbo, sondern der Indie-Hit. :S


Die Spinne tat mir irgendwie leid :<


----------



## Sabito (2. August 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Do it, i do it, too :A



Folgende Spiele werde ich dann wohl noch kaufen:
Red Orchester 2
Battlefield 3
Final Fantasy 13-2


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die Spinne tat mir irgendwie leid :<



Da bin ich noch nicht - Hab nur mal 5 Minuten reingeschaut. :S


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2011)

_"In brightes day, in blackest night,
 no evil shall escape my sight!
 Let those who worship evils might,
 beware my power.. Green Lanterns light!"_


----------



## Human Ashes (2. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Folgende Spiele werde ich dann wohl noch kaufen:
> Red Orchester 2
> Battlefield 3
> Final Fantasy 13-2
> SWToR Collectors



/agree


----------



## Sabito (2. August 2011)

Vorallem Bf3 und FF13-2 will ich haben, SWToR? Nee danke, nicht so der Starwarsfan, aber du kannst es ja kaufen.^^


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Vorallem Bf3 und FF13-2 will ich haben, SWToR? Nee danke, nicht so der Starwarsfan, aber du kannst es ja kaufen.^^



Du magst Lion King und Star Wars nicht? 

O
M 
G


----------



## Konov (2. August 2011)

Gudden Abend


----------



## Sabito (2. August 2011)

Ich sagte ich bin nicht so der Starwarsfan, gucken tu ich die Filme aber doch recht gerne, aber ein Starwarsmmorpg ist nichts für mich.


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gudden Abend



Guden, bin heute wieder Fahrrad gefahren


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich sagte ich bin nicht so der Starwarsfan, gucken tu ich die Filme aber doch recht gerne, aber ein Starwarsmmorpg ist nichts für mich.



Geht ja gerade so noch... das mit Lion king nehme ich dir dennoch übel


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2011)

Ist hier wieder stille Post oder was?


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2011)

razyl!!! düb düb düb düb düb düb düb düdüdüdüüüüüüüüüüüüüü


----------



## Sabito (2. August 2011)

Du hasst mich doch eh Razyl, da kann mir Lion King egal sein.


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> razyl!!! düb düb düb düb düb düb düb düdüdüdüüüüüüüüüüüüüü



Bitte was?



Sabito schrieb:


> Du hasst mich doch eh Razyl, da kann mir Lion King egal sein.



Seit wann hasse ich dich?


----------



## Sabito (2. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seit wann hasse ich dich?



Schon immer, tu nicht so.... nein ich meine wegen Lion King, ich ändere meine Meinung nicht.


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Schon immer, tu nicht so.... nein ich meine wegen Lion King, ich ändere meine Meinung nicht.



Das war doch nur scherzhaft gemeint


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2011)

was ist eig lion king?


----------



## Sabito (2. August 2011)

König der Löwen, müsste es sein, wenn Razyl es mir übel nimmt.^^


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> was ist eig lion king?



Der König der Löwen - Bester Disney Film aller, aller, aller, aller, aller Zeiten <3


----------



## Sabito (2. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der König der Löwen - Bester Disney Film aller, aller, aller, aller, aller Zeiten <3



Öhm..... neiiieieiein.


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2011)

ach das meint ihr.. ich dachte ihr redet über n spiel - der Film ist doch mal Leg warte ... warte .. es kommt gleich endär!


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Öhm..... neiiieieiein.



Oh dooooch!

Wunderschöner Zeichenstil, tolle Geschichte und laut ein paar idiotischen Forschern sogar gefährlich für kleine Kinder


----------



## Sabito (2. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oh dooooch!
> 
> Wunderschöner Zeichenstil, tolle Geschichte und laut ein paar idiotischen Forschern sogar gefährlich für kleine Kinder



Öhm... nee
The last Unicorn war besser.


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6STVMe_DZnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



FTW!


----------



## Sabito (2. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> [nicht-mag-lied]
> 
> FTW!



Wenn schon:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n8FM8nyy_Fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das EINZIGE Lied, das ich daraus mag.


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wenn schon:
> 
> Das EINZIGE Lied, das ich daraus mag.



Ist auch okay :O


----------



## Human Ashes (2. August 2011)

Oh man ihr seit ja mal genial 

Also um auch meinen Senf dazu zu geben
Lion King IST Kindheit !


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2011)

hand bemahlen !!!!


----------



## Sabito (2. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist auch okay :O



Den Rest kannste in die Tonne treten!

The last Unicorn FTW!


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Lion King IST Kindheit !



+1

Aber sowas von


----------



## Sabito (2. August 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Lion King IST Kindheit !



Ich hab den 1x gesehn, danach nie wieder, ich mochte dne noch nie.


----------



## Human Ashes (2. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich hab den 1x gesehn, danach nie wieder, ich mochte dne noch nie.


Naja letztenendes muss es ja nicht den Geschmack von jedem treffen, so ich geh mal the Last Remnant weiter suchten, man schreibt sich

*Rausflatter*


----------



## Sabito (2. August 2011)

Rofl, ich werde mir nicht Red Orchester 2 von Deutschland auskaufen, "Gewaltgeminderte Version" ist ja langweilig, Deutschland ist dumm. -.-


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Guden, bin heute wieder Fahrrad gefahren



Top


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Rofl, ich werde mir nicht Red Orchester 2 von Deutschland auskaufen, "Gewaltgeminderte Version" ist ja langweilig, Deutschland ist dumm. -.-



Naja... Deutschland ist nur komisch


----------



## Sabito (3. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja... Deutschland ist nur komisch



Ich mag Deutschland nicht, es wird fast überall geschnitten bei spielen, in Filmen, etc., das Rechtssystem ist komisch.... ich hau hier ab, wenn ich kann.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. August 2011)

muss mal wieder bissel postcounter pushen


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich mag Deutschland nicht, es wird fast überall geschnitten bei spielen, in Filmen, etc., das Rechtssystem ist komisch.... ich hau hier ab, wenn ich kann.



Ob das die beste Lösung ist? Muss natürlich auch immer jobtechnisch etc. passen.


----------



## Sabito (3. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ob das die beste Lösung ist? Muss natürlich auch immer jobtechnisch etc. passen.



Das ist mir egal, bevor ich hier bleibe, es wird sich schon was finden.^^


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Das ist mir egal, bevor ich hier bleibe, es wird sich schon was finden.^^



Ohne Geld ins Ausland? Na viel spaß D:


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. August 2011)

ich finde deutschland ist ein ziemlich gutes land...gutes soziales system, starke wirtschaft, niedrige arbeitszeiten, gute gewerkschaften und schöne landschaft...nur das wetter ist nur oft scheiße und wir geben viel zu viel an die eu ab


----------



## Sabito (3. August 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich finde deutschland ist ein ziemlich gutes land...gutes soziales system, starke wirtschaft, niedrige arbeitszeiten, gute gewerkschaften und schöne landschaft...nur das wetter ist nur oft scheiße und wir geben viel zu viel an die eu ab



Schöne Landschaft? Naja, find ich jetzt nicht, der Rest kann ja stimmen, ich kanns trootzdem nicht leiden, wenn es nach mir ginge würde ich i-wo in den Regenwald ziehen weit weg von Menschen, aber da wird es schwer mit dme Internet.^^


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Schöne Landschaft? Naja, find ich jetzt nicht, der Rest kann ja stimmen, ich kanns trootzdem nicht leiden, wenn es nach mir ginge würde ich i-wo in den Regenwald ziehen weit weg von Menschen, aber da wird es schwer mit dme Internet.^^



Ach, Internet gibt es doch mittlerweile fast überall... sicherlich auch im urwald.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. August 2011)

glaub mirs..wenn du ne zeitlang in new york gelebt hast...dann ist deutschland wunderschööööön 

ich wohn in rheinland pfalz...die wälder und berge sind eigentlich goil...man muss nur mal hinsehen


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> glaub mirs..wenn du ne zeitlang in new york gelebt hast...dann ist deutschland wunderschööööön



So schlimm?


----------



## Sabito (3. August 2011)

Naja, ich bevorzuge Finnland, Estland, Litauen, Lettland, Norgwegen, Schweden.^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> So schlimm?



was die landschaft angeht ja..kein vergleich zur deutschen landschaft


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Naja, ich bevorzuge Finnland, Estland, Litauen, Lettland, Norgwegen, Schweden.^^



Also Großteil Skandinavien.


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2011)

junge junge junge wie ich grad css spiele


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was die landschaft angeht ja..kein vergleich zur deutschen landschaft



Naja gut, New York ist auch ne ziemliche Großstadt. Da sollte man nicht Unmengen an Landschaft erwarten.


----------



## Sabito (3. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also Großteil Skandinavien.



Jop, auch wenn ich Holland auch mag würde ich da nicht hinziehen.^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> junge junge junge wie ich grad css spiele



du zielst irgendwo annährend in die richtung des gegners und verteilst headshots ? 

kackt das buffed forum bei euch auch hin und wieder extremst ab?


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Jop, auch wenn ich Holland auch mag würde ich da nicht hinziehen.^^



Holland ist mir zu flach


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja gut, New York ist auch ne ziemliche Großstadt. Da sollte man nicht Unmengen an Landschaft erwarten.



ich mein auch eigentlich ehr den staat, nich die stadt


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2011)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich mein auch eigentlich ehr den staat, nich die stadt



Achso, ja gut. Das hättest du erwähnen müssen


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

Kann dich verstehen, Sabito, du klingst ein bißchen so wie ich vor ein paar Jahren 

Viele unterschätzen, was Deutschland für schöne Natur zu bieten hat... wie bereits gesagt wurde: Man muss eigentlich nur genau hinschauen.
Hab heute beim Biken erst eine wunderschöne Landschaft inmitten eines Bergwalds entdeckt, kilometerweit Sicht, große Felder, Bänke, Bäume und Wanderwege wie ausm Bilderbuch. Wenn ich woanders leben würde, würde ich das sicherlich vermissen!

Allerdings kann ich das fernweh sehr gut nachvollziehen.
Die Welt hat soviel Schönes zu bieten, dass man da mal was anderes sehen will, ist völlig normal. Ich hab die letzten Jahre kaum Zeit und Geld gehabt zu reisen, auch im Moment nicht und es wird auch die nächsten paar Jahre wohl so bleiben. Aber die Zeit wird kommen, ich bin ja erst 26. Und dann werd ich mir halt die schönsten Sachen anschauen, dazu gehören z.B. die Pyramiden in Ägypten. Die wollte ich schon immer mal sehen.

Es gibt einiges, was ich mir gern mal anschauen würde, aber auswandern ist gleich eine komplett andere Nummer.
USA und Kanada z.B. kenne ich recht gut, ich bin als Kind mehrfach dort gewesen, Toronto (beste Stadt ever^^), New York, Washington, Miami... das war alles toll.
Auch europäische Länder wie Frankreich, Italien, Spanien, sind tolle Urlaubsziele, aber auswandern dorthin würde ich nie wollen. Die Gewohnheit und eine gewisse Gelassenheit hier in Deutschland ist bei mir erst mit Mitte 20 aufgekommen. Ich glaube, als Jugendlicher kann man das noch nicht 100%ig beurteilen, wo es einem am besten gefällt.

Also viele Urlaube würde ich gern irgendwann machen, aber auswandern... darüber müsste ich drei mal nachdenken.


----------



## Sabito (3. August 2011)

Ich will aus Deutschland weg, Deutschland ist schön und toll, ja, aber trotzdem mag ich es nicht, es gefällt mir einfach nicht.
Eigentlich mag ich die vom Menschen verfuschte Natur nicht, mir würde es gefällen, wenn wir nie angefangen hätten Bäume zu fällen, um Städte, Felder oder sonst was anzulegen, ich weiß, notwendig, aber trotzdem. -.-


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. August 2011)

das klingt als würdeste am liebsten einfach iwo in nem wald leben Oo..

naja ok jedem das seine xD


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich will aus Deutschland weg, Deutschland ist schön und toll, ja, aber trotzdem mag ich es nicht, es gefällt mir einfach nicht.
> Eigentlich mag ich die vom Menschen verfuschte Natur nicht, mir würde es gefällen, wenn wir nie angefangen hätten Bäume zu fällen, um Städte, Felder oder sonst was anzulegen, ich weiß, notwendig, aber trotzdem. -.-



Naja, so unberührte Natur hat natürlich viele schöne Seiten.
Aber wenn man völlig ohne Infrastruktur lebt... es wäre eine enorme oder fast unmögliche Umstellung.
Wenn man dazu gezwungen wäre, würde man sich irgendwann damit arrangieren. Vielleicht könnte so eine Umstellung vom Leben in Deutschland, auf das Leben auf einer einsamen Insel (nur mal als Beispiel), so stückchenweise funktionieren.
Aber einfach wäre es nicht!

Man merkt es ja an sich selbst, wie sehr man sich an viele Dinge gewöhnt hat. Auch wenn man manchmal für das außergewöhnliche im "einfachen Leben" schwärmt.


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2011)

wurstsalat! jam jam


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2011)

stargate!


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2011)

lol du schaust jetzt noch stargate? da kommen doch nur die uralt folgen ^^


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2011)

auf justin.tv

da kommt grad sg1 mit dem angriff der goault?


----------



## Sabito (3. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, so unberührte Natur hat natürlich viele schöne Seiten.
> Aber wenn man völlig ohne Infrastruktur lebt... es wäre eine enorme oder fast unmögliche Umstellung.
> Wenn man dazu gezwungen wäre, würde man sich irgendwann damit arrangieren. Vielleicht könnte so eine Umstellung vom Leben in Deutschland, auf das Leben auf einer einsamen Insel (nur mal als Beispiel), so stückchenweise funktionieren.
> Aber einfach wäre es nicht!
> ...



Ich würde auch nie auf PC, Internet, Handy, Fernseher oder so verzichten, aber ich find es schade, was mit der NAtur passiert, man kann aber leider nichts gegen machen. -.-


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich würde auch nie auf PC, Internet, Handy, Fernseher oder so verzichten, aber ich find es schade, was mit der NAtur passiert, man kann aber leider nichts gegen machen. -.-



Richtig, du kannst höchstens Arboristik oder sowas studieren und Umweltaktivist werden


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t35kQtVIBvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (3. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Richtig, du kannst höchstens Arboristik oder sowas studieren und Umweltaktivist werden



Nein, würde ja auch nichts bringen.


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> wurstsalat! jam jam



So spät abends noch?


----------



## Arlox93 (3. August 2011)

Abend Leute  bzw. Nacht


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2011)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> Abend Leute  bzw. Nacht



uhu


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

Bei der Wärme kann eh kein Mensch pennen


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> So spät abends noch?



ich geh noch lang nichts ins bett


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Bei der Wärme kann eh kein Mensch pennen



Wärme?!


----------



## Sabito (3. August 2011)

Lecker rest Döner^^


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wärme?!



20 Grad hier, mitten in der Nacht. ^^

Naja mir fallen trotzdem die Augen zu, deshalb verabschiede ich mich und wünsche angenehme Nachtruhe


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> 20 Grad hier, mitten in der Nacht. ^^
> 
> Naja mir fallen trotzdem die Augen zu, deshalb verabschiede ich mich und wünsche angenehme Nachtruhe



Bye Bye Konov, schlaf gut


----------



## bolto666 (3. August 2011)

komisch es sind ferien und kein arsch macht was in diesem forum naja dann geh ich jetzt auch pennen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEExA6dj63I


----------



## MasterXoX (3. August 2011)

Cerealien am Morgen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2011)

ferien =/ 24/7 on


----------



## Kuya (3. August 2011)

Zu heiß,
40° im Schatten...
..kann nicht schlafen, 
alle Ventilatoren auf maximum...
Hilfe, ich fusioniere mit meiner Ledercouch...
*schmeeeeelz*


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2011)

was bin ich froh das es zum trainig angefangen hat zu regnen ... und damit begrüße ich alle meine schwärmenden kollegen 

und morgen wieder aufm sportplatz


----------



## Sabito (3. August 2011)

Diese Hiiiiiitze. -.-
Nabend.


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2011)

bei uns hats sich zum glück mit dem regen abgekühlt


----------



## Sabito (3. August 2011)

Bei uns ist es durch den Regen schwüler geworden.^^


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2011)

haha pwned


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

Abend!

Ja letzte Nacht war auch nicht viel mit pennen... diese Nacht wirds ähnlich schwül werden, wenn nicht noch schlimmer.


----------



## Edou (3. August 2011)

Sup people?


----------



## Sabito (3. August 2011)

Ich habe heute Nacht 3Std gepennt.^^


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2011)

Good day sir.


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2011)

ich hab grad was gegessen


----------



## Sabito (3. August 2011)

Reflox, deine Sig erweckt den Wunsch von mir Portal2 zu zocken.^^


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Sup people?



ICQ!


----------



## Grushdak (3. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei uns sind's grad noch 26 Grad.
ich dachte, die Gewitter kommen - alles was kam, waren nachmittags 3 Tropfen.
Dann gab's wieder Sonne - nun wird's immer dunkler.
Dabei frage ich mich, kommt da noch was oder wird's nur wegen der Tageszeit dunkler.^^

Aber trotz all der Stehenden Schwüle ...
Ich mag es eher so, als 12 Grad und Dauerregen - und das im Sommer.

greetz


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Reflox, deine Sig erweckt den Wunsch von mir Portal2 zu zocken.^^



Kostet ja auch nurnoch 29.90^^


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2011)

klima <3


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2011)

Geiles Wetter heute... Sonne scheint, es regnet und es ist warm. Wo bleibt der Schnee?


----------



## Sabito (3. August 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Kostet ja auch nurnoch 29.90^^



Ich besitze das Game doch schon. Oo^^


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2011)

das wäre nice wollte immer mal im schnee trainen


----------



## Edou (3. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> ICQ!


No, No, Sir!


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> No, No, Sir!



bonjour ca va?


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2011)

Ich mußte grad so heftig... auf den Stuhl sitzen.


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich mußte grad so heftig... auf den Stuhl sitzen.



Ahhhhhja...


----------



## BlizzLord (3. August 2011)

lalilulalilulalilu!


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> No, No, Sir!



Warum nicht? QQ


----------



## Arosk (4. August 2011)

so waynig los heute


----------



## Konov (4. August 2011)

Ich zock APB. ^^
Heut leb ich irgendwie wie Krösus... was Ferien so anrichten können... obwohls mitten in der Woche is.


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich zock APB. ^^



Ich hab damit aufgehört - ist mir mittlerweile zu blöde :S


----------



## Konov (4. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab damit aufgehört - ist mir mittlerweile zu blöde :S



Jo manchmal isses mir auch zu blöde, aber hab ein paar Pappenheimer mit denen ich zusammen zocke, da ist es halt ganz witzig


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo manchmal isses mir auch zu blöde, aber hab ein paar Pappenheimer mit denen ich zusammen zocke, da ist es halt ganz witzig



Joa, dann gehts ja. Ich frage mich echt, wieso manche dafür damals Geld bezahlt haben :S


----------



## Konov (4. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa, dann gehts ja. Ich frage mich echt, wieso manche dafür damals Geld bezahlt haben :S



Heute auch noch... gibt genug Leute die Premium für eine Beta bezahlen, Premium Autos, Waffen etc. kaufen...

Ist mir nicht ganz klar, würde keinen Cent dafür ausgeben wenn das Game so bleibt.
Aber es macht momentan immerhin soviel Spass dass ich jeden Abend mal ne Runde zocke.


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Heute auch noch... gibt genug Leute die Premium für eine Beta bezahlen, Premium Autos, Waffen etc. kaufen...
> 
> Ist mir nicht ganz klar, würde keinen Cent dafür ausgeben wenn das Game so bleibt.
> Aber es macht momentan immerhin soviel Spass dass ich jeden Abend mal ne Runde zocke.



Ich bleibe bei LoL als einziges Free-2-Play-Spiel. Da habe ich auch schon paar Euros bisher investiert für im Grunde nutzlose Skins. Aber da ist das Geschäftsmodell zumindest sehr gut, denn es bringt absolut null Vorteile. Aber naja... bald kommt sowieso Dota 2


----------



## Arosk (4. August 2011)

Jo, LoL ist auch das einzige F2P in das ich je Geld gesteckt hab. Hab mir dafür die Collectors Edition geholt ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jo, LoL ist auch das einzige F2P in das ich je Geld gesteckt hab. Hab mir dafür die Collectors Edition geholt ^^



Ich nicht. Hab mir nur ein paar Skins gekauft


----------



## Arosk (4. August 2011)

Skins hab ich auch gekauft


----------



## Arosk (4. August 2011)

Wobei bei der Collectors ja schon einer dabei war... also hab ich nur einen gekauft 

ops doppelpost ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> ops doppelpost ^^



BÖÖÖÖSE!

Ich habe bisher 2 Ashe-Skins, 2 Nocturne-Skins, einen Wukong-Skin, einen Leona Skins, Rammus-Skin und joa... äh... Caitlyn-Skin und Vayne-Skin.


----------



## Arosk (4. August 2011)

Sona und Annie  LeBlanc wollt ich mir noch holen.


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sona und Annie  LeBlanc wollt ich mir noch holen.



Pfui LeBlanc ><


----------



## Arosk (4. August 2011)

Zu öft vermöbelt worden?


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Zu öft vermöbelt worden?



Sie ist nur gut für Single-Targets und extrem nervig im early Game. Wenn man da aber ein bissel aufpasst, ist sie später kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Deck5 (4. August 2011)

Warum zur hölle gebt ihr geld für skins aus ??
Ich habe lediglich einmal bezahlt un zwar weil ich dachte das league of legends nicht f2p ist daher collecters edition und ohh ist ja f2p mist!
Ichnehem die weit umständlichere wariante und erstelle mir meine skins selber ich einfach nur geil auch wenn die anderen den skinn nicht sehen können!


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2011)

Deck5 schrieb:


> Warum zur hölle gebt ihr geld für skins aus ??



Ich unterstütze damit durchaus auch die Firma, auch wenn sie mir in letzter Zeit ziemlich auf den Senkel geht. Und weil manche Skins doch gut aussehen


----------



## Konov (4. August 2011)

Ich würd für Skins auch kein Geld ausgeben. ^^
Aber jeder wie er mag.

Es gibt ja für alle möglichen Games Skins für Autos, Rüstungen, Waffen, je nach Spiel... aber ich würd eigentlich nur Geld ausgeben für ein Abo (sowas wie WoW z.B.), für ein Vollpreis Spiel (BF3 z.b.) oder für Inhalte, die mich wirklich interessieren oder die absolut notwendig sind fürs Spass haben.

Sowas wie Skins und Haustiere und so ein Gedöns ist für mich kein echtes Geld wert. 

So ich geh ins Bett, gute Nacht!


----------



## Arosk (4. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie ist nur gut für Single-Targets und extrem nervig im early Game. Wenn man da aber ein bissel aufpasst, ist sie später kein Problem mehr.



SS stacken und GG xD


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> So ich geh ins Bett, gute Nacht!



Nacht Konov

@ Arosk:

LeBlanc Focus => sie tot


----------



## Arosk (4. August 2011)

Durch Wand chargen regelt ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. August 2011)

moin


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2011)

Guuuten Abend


----------



## Konov (4. August 2011)

Abööönd


----------



## Reflox (4. August 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2011)

Yeah, neuer Trailer zu RAGE ^.^


----------



## tonygt (4. August 2011)

Abend 

Neuer One Piece  endlich gehts wieder rund


----------



## Arosk (4. August 2011)

ach ach diese langweile


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> ach ach diese langweile



Spiel doch was


----------



## Arosk (4. August 2011)

das wäre ja noch langweiliger


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> das wäre ja noch langweiliger



o_O

are u serious?


----------



## Arosk (4. August 2011)

nein... ich push nur postcounter xD

2 noch!


----------



## Deanne (4. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> nein... ich push nur postcounter xD
> 
> 2 noch!



Scheiss Spammer. REPORTED!!


----------



## Arosk (4. August 2011)

bitte bitte nicht!!!!!! dann fehlt mir wieder ein beitrag :<


----------



## Deanne (4. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> bitte bitte nicht!!!!!! dann fehlt mir wieder ein beitrag :<



Nun ja, ich will mal nicht so sein. Wenn es um das virtuelle Penismeter geht sind die Herren ja empfindlich. ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich will mal nicht so sein. Wenn es um das virtuelle Penismeter geht sind die Herren ja empfindlich. ^^



Was? Also ich bitte dich...


----------



## Arosk (4. August 2011)

achwas, mein postmeter ist mir total egal!

...

...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




TADA!

bored.


----------



## H2OTest (4. August 2011)

wie kann ich nach 4 toasts 1 banane und einer cornflaes schale immer noch net satt sein ? -.-


----------



## tonygt (4. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wie kann ich nach 4 toasts 1 banane und einer cornflaes schale immer noch net satt sein ? -.-



Du isst zu wenig ich wär auch net Satt ist alles so zeug das nicht sättigt oder nur ganz kurz ^^


----------



## H2OTest (4. August 2011)

dann sach mir mal was satt macht büdde


----------



## Arosk (4. August 2011)

geschnetzltes mit brot und zwiebeln

(mach ich grad)


----------



## tonygt (4. August 2011)

Vollkornbrot ?
Bin pennen muss morgen schon wieder früh raus und fit für den Bikepark sein *freu*


----------



## H2OTest (4. August 2011)

wünsch ich dir viel spaß  btw es war vollkorntoast


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

Nichts mehr lso hier?


----------



## H2OTest (5. August 2011)

doch gib uns n thema vor


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> doch gib uns n thema vor



Äääääääääääääääh

Warum sind wir alle so toll? :S


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2011)

weil ich eine ganz bestimmte aura besitze


----------



## H2OTest (5. August 2011)

weil ich den längsten habe


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> weil ich den längsten habe



Den längsten PC?


----------



## H2OTest (5. August 2011)

ne inet kabel bzw ist es ja dannn das längeste


----------



## Konov (5. August 2011)

Pornostar Reportage auf RTLII *reinzapp*

Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten!


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ne inet kabel bzw ist es ja dannn das längeste



W-Lan-Kabel ftw


----------



## H2OTest (5. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Pornostar Reportage auf RTLII *reinzapp*
> 
> Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten!



dass die zuende ist?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ 10m lan kabel für 1m distanz ftw


----------



## Konov (5. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> dass die zuende ist?



Jopp nu is vorbei!


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ^^ 10 lan kabel für 1m distanz ftw





Hübscher Comic ^^


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

Ach kommt schon...

Mirs langweilig :<


----------



## Dominau (5. August 2011)

Fap doch!


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Fap doch!



SAU!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D3Qz7ksl63Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> SAU!



spiel lol und freu dich über noobs in deinem team.


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> spiel lol und freu dich über noobs in deinem team.



Nein, ich spiele gerade LoL.. freies Spiel um Karthus uaf 1500 AP zu pushen 

@Brille: 
Mir ist langweilig :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2011)

Dann schau TV, spiel Minecraft, oder lauf draußen rum und versuche, es zu vermeiden, zwielichtigen Gestalten zu begegnen?


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dann schau TV, spiel Minecraft, oder lauf draußen rum und versuche, es zu vermeiden, zwielichtigen Gestalten zu begegnen?



TV schaue ich schon lange nimmer richtig.

Minecraft - meh.

draußen? Oh gott, nicht um die Uhrzeit D:


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2011)

Dann koch was, räum auf, schreib ein Buch, pflanz einen Baum, bau ein Haus.


----------



## Skatero (5. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> spiel lol und freu dich über noobs in deinem team.



In letzter Zeit hatte ich viele Leaver. -.-
Erst haben vier Leute aus dem gegnerischen Team das Spiel verlassen und in einem anderen Spiel haben drei aus meinem Team das Spiel verlassen. Das ist echt nervig.


----------



## Dominau (5. August 2011)

Oder geh schlafen .. wie ich jetzt 
Bis morgen.


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dann koch was, räum auf, schreib ein Buch, pflanz einen Baum, bau ein Haus.



Ein Haus bauen um die Uhrzeit? Hilfst duuuu mir?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein Haus bauen um die Uhrzeit? Hilfst duuuu mir?


hab nen Minecraft Account, also ja 
Im RL: darf ich nicht, bzw du darfst auch nicht :<


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab nen Minecraft Account, also ja
> Im RL: darf ich nicht, bzw du darfst auch nicht :<



Suchen wir uns ne einsame Insel und bauen


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Suchen wir uns ne einsame Insel und bauen


Du bezahlst den Flug


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Du bezahlst den Flug



Deine Eltern haben mehr Geld.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine Eltern haben mehr Geld.


Sicher nicht für sowas


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Sicher nicht für sowas



Sag ihnen, es geht um Leben und Razyl. :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sag ihnen, es geht um Leben und Razyl. :O


:> 
Hast nen Minecraft-Server?


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> :>
> Hast nen Minecraft-Server?



Ich hab selber keinen gehostet. Aber ich bin ab und an auf Minestar.de anzutreffen oder mittlerweile auch auf dem Server von justgaming.eu :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab selber keinen gehostet. Aber ich bin ab und an auf Minestar.de anzutreffen oder mittlerweile auch auf dem Server von justgaming.eu :O


Mäh


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Mäh



Wieso schafst du?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso schafst du?


Blubb!


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Blubb!



Sag mal!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sag mal!


Mal


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2011)

Ich hab Minecraft Server! QQ


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Mal



DOOOOOOOOOOOF


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich hab Minecraft Server! QQ


not a single fuck was given that day



Razyl schrieb:


> DOOOOOOOOOOOF


schlaaaaaaau =(


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> schlaaaaaaau =(



*Brilles Katze wegnehm*


----------



## Konov (5. August 2011)

Ich geh auch pennen, nacht ihr


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2011)

Weiss jemand zufällig den Preis einer VW PAssat Heckscheibe? Internet spuckt nichts brauchbares aus


----------



## Konov (5. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Weiss jemand zufällig den Preis einer VW PAssat Heckscheibe? Internet spuckt nichts brauchbares aus



~ 250 Euro http://www.teilehabe...-%283c5%29.html

Google erstes Ergebnis. ^^
Kommt aber wohl aufs Modelljahr an.

Ach und: Gudden Abend.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> ~ 250 Euro http://www.teilehabe...-%283c5%29.html
> 
> Google erstes Ergebnis. ^^
> Kommt aber wohl aufs Modelljahr an.
> ...



Na toll^^ 5 Monate Taschengeld los. Danke


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na toll^^ 5 Monate Taschengeld los. Danke



Tjaaa, wer was will, muss bezahlen


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tjaaa, wer was will, muss bezahlen



Ich will ja nicht. ich muss


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht. ich muss



Also willst du es auch :S


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also willst du es auch :S



Aber wenn ich am liebsten nicht würde und es nicht mein Auto war willich nicht aber muss?


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich am liebsten nicht würde und es nicht mein Auto war willich nicht aber muss?



Du fährst mit einem fremden Auto Heckscheiben kaputt?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du fährst mit einem fremden Auto Heckscheiben kaputt?



Ne hab die einer anderen [aber nicht fremden] Person zerdeppert, ist jetzt aber auch egal  

Ich hab mir letztens erst eine Fingerbox gekauft für nur 50 Euro, echt super das Teil!


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ne hab die einer anderen [aber nicht fremden] Person zerdeppert, ist jetzt aber auch egal
> 
> Ich hab mir letztens erst eine Fingerbox gekauft für nur 50 Euro, echt super das Teil!



1. WTF? Selbst schuld :S

2. Fingerbox?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. WTF? Selbst schuld :S
> 
> 2. Fingerbox?


Fingerbox ist nur zum Trollen, bist drauf reingefallen müssten nur mehr Leute die diese Kunst kennen on sein dann wärs witziger


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Fingerbox ist nur zum Trollen, bist drauf reingefallen müssten nur mehr Leute die diese Kunst kennen on sein dann wärs witziger



Wahnsinniger Troll o_O

Und warum ist Roberto Blanco auf Wacken? :S


----------



## Zonalar (5. August 2011)

Tag leute.
Bin mal wieder da...


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2011)

wuff wuff


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahnsinniger Troll o_O
> 
> Und warum ist Roberto Blanco auf Wacken? :S






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ec3wNNysg8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag leute.
> Bin mal wieder da...



Moin


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tag leute.
> Bin mal wieder da...


Dich gibt es noch? :S

@ Brille:

Kennst du eigentlich ICQ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dich gibt es noch? :S
> 
> @ Brille:
> 
> Kennst du eigentlich ICQ?


Bin doch on o_O


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Bin doch on o_O



(&#9583;&#3232;_&#3232&#9583;&#65077; &#9531;&#9473;&#9531;


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> (&#9583;&#3232;_&#3232&#9583;&#65077; &#9531;&#9473;&#9531;


(&#9583;&#3232;_&#3232&#9583;&#65077; &#9484;&#9472;&#9488;


----------



## Dominau (5. August 2011)

Nabööönd


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Nabööönd



Dein Avatar lässt mich gerade schmunzeln da ich im Keller bei kompletter Dunkelheit sitze


----------



## Sabito (5. August 2011)

Nöbänd.
Habe heute 2std Abendessen gekocht, Bratkartoffeln, mit Würstchen und Spiegelei, aus den zwei Kilo Kartoffeln sind 1Kilo Bratkartoffeln geworden nach 2std.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nöbänd.
> Habe heute 2std Abendessen gekocht, Bratkartoffeln, mit Würstchen und Spiegelei, aus den zwei Kilo Kartoffeln sind 1Kilo Bratkartoffeln geworden nach 2std.^^


2 Stunden für so ein Gericht? Hab ich da irgendwas besonderes übersehen?


----------



## Sabito (5. August 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> 2 Stunden für so ein Gericht? Hab ich da irgendwas besonderes übersehen?



Ja, das dike Bratkartoffeln nicht fertig werden wollten, die Würstchen in 2Min fertig waren, die Spiegeleier nicht wollten, sich der eine Kleine Mais gewünscht hat, der Herd für 4 Pfannen zu klein ist.^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja, das dike Bratkartoffeln nicht fertig werden wollten, die Würstchen in 2Min fertig waren, die Spiegeleier nicht wollten, sich der eine Kleine Mais gewünscht hat, der Herd für 4 Pfannen zu klein ist.^^



Man sollte beim Kochen mit dem beginnen, was am längsten dauert.


----------



## Zonalar (5. August 2011)

jap ich lebe noch. gott razyl, du hast deine posts-count verdoppelt


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Man sollte beim Kochen mit dem beginnen, was am längsten dauert.



Glaubst' garnicht wie wenige das wissen


----------



## Sabito (5. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Man sollte beim Kochen mit dem beginnen, was am längsten dauert.



Die Bratkartoffeln dauern davon am längsten, wenn man nicht den Rest des Essens beim zubereiten verhaut.^^


----------



## Petersburg (5. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> jap ich lebe noch. gott razyl, du hast deine posts-count verdoppelt



Eine Mumie!!!1


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2011)

ein gorilla...zombie


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja, das dike Bratkartoffeln nicht fertig werden wollten, die Würstchen in 2Min fertig waren, die Spiegeleier nicht wollten, sich der eine Kleine Mais gewünscht hat, der Herd für 4 Pfannen zu klein ist.^^


1.bratkartoffeln schneidet man eig so, dass sie schnellfertig werden
2. was kann bei spiegeleiern schiefegehen o_O
3. selbst dafür was du beschrieben hast 2h? 



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Man sollte beim Kochen mit dem beginnen, was am längsten dauert.


stimmt.


----------



## Deanne (5. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Pornostar Reportage auf RTLII *reinzapp*



Oh Gott, das habe ich gestern auch gesehen. Die Alte sah ja schrecklich aus!


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> jap ich lebe noch. gott razyl, du hast deine posts-count verdoppelt



Nicht verdoppelt D:


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht verdoppelt D:



verdreifacht!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> verdreifacht!


mindestens!


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

Wieso mögt ihr mich nicht?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso mögt ihr mich nicht?


TUN WIR DOCH! (&#9583;&#3232;_&#3232&#9583;&#65077; &#9531;&#9473;&#9531;


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> TUN WIR DOCH! (&#9583;&#3232;_&#3232&#9583;&#65077; &#9531;&#9473;&#9531;



Warum wirfst du dann einen Tisch um? :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum wirfst du dann einen Tisch um? :O


Warum nicht? :O


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. August 2011)

Das ich heute meinem bruder das lg optimus speed verhunst habe und 3,5 stunden an der wieder herstellung gesessen habe und das handy gerettet puh bin ich alle . Ich glaube ich brauch nen kaffee ^^ oder was anderes hehe diese Woche geht geil und verrückt zu ende ^^. Was treibt ihr so ???


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2011)

Nintendocore hören! (&#9583;&#3232;_&#3232&#9583;&#65077; &#9531;&#9473;&#9531;


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. August 2011)

Wuhu BVB hat gewonnen mal sehen wie die anderen sich morgen schlagen 


Aja wer LG optimus speed probs hat pm an mich


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Das ich heute meinem bruder das lg optimus speed verhunst habe und 3,5 stunden an der wieder herstellung gesessen habe und das handy gerettet puh bin ich alle . Ich glaube ich brauch nen kaffee ^^ oder was anderes hehe diese Woche geht geil und verrückt zu ende ^^. Was treibt ihr so ???



Wie hast du denn das hinbekommen? o.O 



Grüne schrieb:


> Nintendocore hören! (&#9583;&#3232;_&#3232&#9583;&#65077; &#9531;&#9473;&#9531;



HÖR AUF MIT DEM VERDAMMTEN SMILEY!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2011)

ok.
Dafür Spiderman inc!


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> ok.



Sehr nett von dir :-)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2011)

ok hab versucht es zu updaten über handy programm von lg


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ok hab versucht es zu updaten über handy programm von lg



Und was ist dann passiert? :S


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2011)

dan hat der updaten nen problem gehabt indem er sagte irgens eine störung. Dan hat das handy 20% schon inne vom update dan hab ich im netzt was gefunden dan hab ich das handy damit gerettet


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> dan hat der updaten nen problem gehabt indem er sagte irgens eine störung. Dan hat das handy 20% schon inne vom update dan hab ich im netzt was gefunden dan hab ich das handy damit gerettet



Spiele nicht mit Handys anderer Leute rum


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2011)

ach regg dich ma ab ^^


----------



## Arosk (6. August 2011)

nice, zock grad spiel wo man mit mittlerer maustaste die waffe zieht und es geht nicht <3


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ach regg dich ma ab ^^



Mit solchen Sachen kannst du auch mal schnell ein handy bricken 



Arosk schrieb:


> nice, zock grad spiel wo man mit mittlerer maustaste die waffe zieht und es geht nicht <3



o.O Was ist das für ein Spiel?


----------



## Arosk (6. August 2011)

risen <.< und ich wurde geboxt


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> risen <.< und ich wurde geboxt



In Risen hat man die Waffe mit der mittleren Maustaste gezogen? Hmm, ich glaube, dann habe ich das umgestellt oder so :S


----------



## Konov (6. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh Gott, das habe ich gestern auch gesehen. Die Alte sah ja schrecklich aus!



Ich habs nicht gesehen, habe es nur vorgegeben. Tja jetzt haben wir immerhin dein outing dass du Porno Reportagen auf RTLII guckst 

@Sabbel

Du kochst Bratkartoffeln mit Eiern und Würstchen und lädst mich net ein??? 

Gott ich hab schon wieder Hunger


----------



## Arosk (6. August 2011)

mit 1 oder mittlerer maustaste


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> mit 1 oder mittlerer maustaste



Dann nutze 1 D:


----------



## Zonalar (6. August 2011)

ja, nutze 1!

Oder geh in die Einstellungen.


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ja, nutze 1!
> 
> Oder geh in die Einstellungen.



Darauf wäre er nie gekommen! D:


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2011)

Unterhaltet mich, niederes Fußvolk!


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. August 2011)

Poste nicht doppelt bevor du eine solche Forderung stellst!


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Poste nicht doppelt bevor du eine solche Forderung stellst!



Es waren genug Minuten dazwischen! (&#9583;&#3232;_&#3232&#9583;&#65077; &#9531;&#9473;&#9531;


----------



## Konov (6. August 2011)

Blubb


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Blubb



Blöda Fisch :O


----------



## MasterXoX (6. August 2011)

Brauche.....Beschäftigung.......jetzt..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Brauche.....Beschäftigung.......jetzt.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso?


----------



## Skatero (6. August 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Brauche.....Beschäftigung.......jetzt.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fappen?


----------



## Arosk (6. August 2011)

ich geh mal klo machen


----------



## Arosk (6. August 2011)

haha wie schlechte karten ich dauernd beim pokern hab.. 2 und 3 verschiedene farben ftw!


----------



## Konov (6. August 2011)

Du pokerst? 

Ich glaub ich geh gleich pennen. Hmmm


----------



## Arosk (6. August 2011)

jo mir ist langweilig


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. August 2011)

hm mit starcraft aufgehört damit ich schlafen gehen kann... wohin nu mit dem adrenalin


----------



## Arosk (6. August 2011)

haha

ich hab sie so hart abgezogen beim pokern 

beide tuniere gewonnen die ich gespielt hab, jeweils 25 euro gewonnen mit buy in von 5 euro


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2011)

ZDF-KULTUR WACKEN 2011

ziehts euch rein ^^


sean mach ma wieder minecraft ip klar


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2011)

Mögen die Spiele beginnen!


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2011)

aja wacken was gibts schöneres nur ich bin nicht da -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> aja wacken was gibts schöneres nur ich bin nicht da -.-


Amen mein Leidensgenosse


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2011)

nächstes jahr bin ich dabei was auch kommen magg
aber sehe es grade im tv auf zdf kultur


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2011)

Dito


----------



## Dropz (6. August 2011)

huhu


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2011)

na kommt ihr gäste rein mit euch


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2011)

Gäste? Hier schonmal gute Musik wer hat das Bier?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iijKLHCQw5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2011)

aja bisschen offtopic habt ja heute gehört das nen heli der un mit us und afganistan einheiten abgeknallt wurde nur das die selbe scene auf im game madel of honor das neue auch kommt


die unten die 5 als gäste da stehen


----------



## Sabito (6. August 2011)

Nabend.
Und nund eine Kundtuung: Liebstöckel <33!!


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nabend.
> Und nund eine Kundtuung: Liebstöckel <33!!



Ui ein Kraut^^
Ich hab nen Problem: In unserer Wg haben wir ne neue [Scharfe] Betreuerin und immer wenn ich sie sehe muss ich grinsen. Lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2011)

son schei..... warum, muss das sein BVB gegen Dynamo Dresden das wollte ich er im achtelfinale haben -.-


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2011)

wenn sie nicht vergeben ist hehe. wenn ja nutz die tür und geh mal an die luft die kann ja nicht ewig in der bude sein ^^


----------



## Dropz (6. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ui ein Kraut^^
> Ich hab nen Problem: In unserer Wg haben wir ne neue [Scharfe] Betreuerin und immer wenn ich sie sehe muss ich grinsen. Lösungsvorschläge?



denk an nutella


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> wenn sie nicht vergeben ist hehe. wenn ja nutz die tür und geh mal an die luft die kann ja nicht ewig in der bude sein ^^



1. Vergeben
2. Ist blöd da sie Betreuerin ist und wenn ich z.B. Telefon Taschengeld etc. ahben will zu ihr muss


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2011)

fuck ^^

mach pls minecraft auf wegen server


----------



## Dropz (6. August 2011)

auf welchem server spielt ihr?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2011)

er hat nen eigenen @sean muss nur ip her geben


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2011)

ich habe keinen eigenen :O
Achso der^^
Mom hier isser 
127.0.0.1


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2011)

ja wer war es dann ???


----------



## Dropz (6. August 2011)

ich gucke mal vorbei

Edit: Ich bekomme es nicht hin


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich gucke mal vorbei
> 
> Edit: Ich bekomme es nicht hin


Nicht? Probiers nommal 127.0.0.1 müsste jetzt funktioniern


----------



## Dropz (6. August 2011)

nope


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2011)

Mh gib mal ebend deinen Minecraftnamen vllt. erst auf die List setzen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2011)

apocalyptica grade "sterb is das geil"C


ip geht nicht


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2011)

Ich hab jetzt so gemacht das jeder draufkann. Nochmal versuchen Bitte.


----------



## Dropz (6. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt so gemacht das jeder draufkann. Nochmal versuchen Bitte.



nope


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2011)

failed to connect


----------



## Kamsi (6. August 2011)

127.0.0.1 ist localhost ^^

ihr versucht also die ganze zeit auf euren pc zu connecten ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Localhost



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (6. August 2011)




----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2011)

Eiskalt geplant


----------



## Kamsi (6. August 2011)

plump nachgemacht ^^

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/7250-die-nachtschwaermer/page__st__161500__p__3126943__fromsearch__1&#entry3126943


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> plump nachgemacht ^^
> 
> http://forum.buffed....1&#entry3126943



Nein den Post kenne ich nicht. Ernsthaft
*seriousface.jpg*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2011)

komm immer noch nicht drauf


----------



## Kuya (6. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2011)

hehe ^^ du warst ja lange nicht mehr da kuya oder irre ich mich ?


----------



## Kuya (6. August 2011)

Doch doch, ich bin immernoch da.
Nur nicht mehr so ganz 24/7, und etwas weniger aktiv in den WoW-Foren.
Aber mich werdet ihr niemals los.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2011)

Leider  *duck*


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2011)

Güten Abend


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2011)

Hi Razyl. Du schuldest mir IMMERNOCH ein Frühstück und langsam werde ich sauer.


----------



## Kuya (6. August 2011)

uhh.. jetzt isses nicht bloß ein Frühstück...
jetzt must du schon einen "Brunch" springen lassen.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> uhh.. jetzt isses nicht bloß ein Frühstück...
> jetzt must du schon einen "Brunch" springen lassen.



Ich glaube Razyl ist einfach zu Geizig. 
Aber er will seine Schuld einfach nicht einsehen.


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hi Razyl. Du schuldest mir IMMERNOCH ein Frühstück und langsam werde ich sauer.



Ich schulde dir gar nichts.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich schulde dir gar nichts.


Du hast einmal gesagt "Papa Razyl ist da" und da Väter gerne auch mal am Wochenende Frühstück machen nehme ich an das noch eins aussteht für mich


----------



## Konov (6. August 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du hast einmal gesagt "Papa Razyl ist da" und da Väter gerne auch mal am Wochenende Frühstück machen nehme ich an das noch eins aussteht für mich



Äääh...

Nein.


----------



## Petersburg (6. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Äääh...
> 
> Nein.



Äääh...

Doch.


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Äääh...
> 
> Doch.



Trolle haben nix zu melden.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Äääh...
> 
> Nein.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2011)

Weil ich deine Faulheit nicht unterstütze.


----------



## Petersburg (6. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trolle haben nix zu melden.



Welch ein Glück, bin ich kein Troll.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ich deine Faulheit nicht unterstütze.



Darauf kommen wir später noch zurück...


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Darauf kommen wir später noch zurück...



Fahr du mal lieber weiter Autos kaputt!


----------



## Kuya (7. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fahr du mal lieber weiter Autos kaputt!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2011)

Bwhaha


----------



## Zonalar (7. August 2011)

Niemand da? 
Dann nehm ich mal Platz in dieser leeren Runde.


...


will jemand ein Glas Eistee?


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2011)

http://e.bfbcs.com/e/shr/results

ich mach das durch!

<- Jaba01


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://e.bfbcs.com/e/shr/results
> 
> ich mach das durch!
> 
> <- Jaba01



Lügner!


----------



## Konov (7. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Niemand da?
> Dann nehm ich mal Platz in dieser leeren Runde.
> 
> 
> ...



Nö danke trinke grad n Bier


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2011)

Ich hab das Auto nicht Kaputtgefahren, ich habe die Heckscheibe mit meinem Arm zertrümmert. Muss man klarstellen.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab das Auto nicht Kaputtgefahren, ich habe die Heckscheibe mit meinem Arm zertrümmert. Muss man klarstellen.



WIESO?


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2011)

ey, ich lüg nicht!


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> ey, ich lüg nicht!



Dann tut es mir leid


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2011)

darf ich dich essen?


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> darf ich dich essen?



Äääh... wieso willst du mich essen? o.O


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> WIESO?



Wenn ich Wütend bin nimmt das manchmal erschreckende Ausmaße an. Du willst nicht wissen wie mein Zimmer auch Aussah.


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wenn ich Wütend bin nimmt das manchmal erschreckende Ausmaße an. Du willst nicht wissen wie mein Zimmer auch Aussah.



Choleriker?


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Äääh... wieso willst du mich essen? o.O



hab hunger, darf aber pc nicht verlassen


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2011)

Leicht, ja


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> hab hunger, darf aber pc nicht verlassen



Wieso darfst du nicht? o:O


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2011)

http://www.holdthebutton.com/ ?


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso darfst du nicht? o:O



http://e.bfbcs.com/e/shr/results

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Für die ersten 4 Plätze: Ein exclusiver *BF3 Playslot* in der EA Community Lounge auf der GamesCom 2011. Spiele gemeinsam mit den Community Managern, die dir deine Fragen zum Spiel beantworten können.
Für die ersten 2 Plätze: Ein Fachbesucherticket für alle Tage der *GamesCom 2011 in Köln* und eine Einladung zum *Battlefield Community BBQ* in Köln am Abend des 19. August 2011
[/font]


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2011)

ich mach mal zu


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2011)

Du das letzte Wort habe ich! Fu Yeah ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2011)

Guten Abend ;o


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. August 2011)

Verdammt, ich hab 10 Euro auf diese Versager gesetzt. Gladbach! Ich bitte euch, Gladbach!

Naja, immerhin hab ich bei Mainz und Karlsruhe 20 Euro gewonnen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich hab 10 Euro auf diese Versager gesetzt. Gladbach! Ich bitte euch, Gladbach!
> 
> Naja, immerhin hab ich bei Mainz und Karlsruhe 20 Euro gewonnen.



Ich freu mich total. Wie sie alle Bayern auf Augenhöhe mit Dortmund sehen... lächerlich. 

Btw: Ahoi ihr Landratten


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich freu mich total. Wie sie alle Bayern auf Augenhöhe mit Dortmund sehen... lächerlich.



Ja echt mal. Am 1. Spieltag ist alles schon entschieden für die Saison.  

Mal guggen, was passiert, wenn Götze & Co. wechseln. 

Btw:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2_-3JrbpP8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja echt mal. Am 1. Spieltag ist alles schon entschieden für die Saison.



Du musst wissen, bin ein leidenschaftlicher Bild-Leser 

Für mich gibt es nur eine Mannschaft, die sich zur Zeit als Titelkandidat sehen kann, und das ist Dortmund. Wie sie "meinen" HSV auseinander genommen haben (zumindest in den ersten 70 Minuten) war schon arg gut.

Achso, Götze ist genau so gut wie Messi, das sacht der Kaiser und der hat immer Recht! 

(wer die versteckte Ironie findet, ist schon sehr smart  )


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du musst wissen, bin ein leidenschaftlicher Bild-Leser



Und damit disqualifizierst du dich schon für eine Diskussion =/


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2011)

http://e.bfbcs.com/e/shr/results

es geht weiter!


----------



## zoizz (7. August 2011)

LoL-Spieler anwesend? Bin grad angefangen und kommt nicht wirklich rein ... 
Die beiden TuTs gingen noch gut, danach kam wohl ein rnd-Team, ich konnte meinen Helden/Champion/wieauchimmer auswählen, doch dann kam nix mehr, der "Bestätigen"-Button blieb grau und auch nach 5-8min passierte nichts.
Ich hab dann auf schließen geklickt, und mir wurde eine bittere Zeitstrafe angedroht ...


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2011)

Internetproblem vllt.?


----------



## Konov (7. August 2011)

Tach zusammen!



zoizz schrieb:


> LoL-Spieler anwesend? Bin grad angefangen und kommt nicht wirklich rein ...
> Die beiden TuTs gingen noch gut, danach kam wohl ein rnd-Team, ich konnte meinen Helden/Champion/wieauchimmer auswählen, doch dann kam nix mehr, der "Bestätigen"-Button blieb grau und auch nach 5-8min passierte nichts.
> Ich hab dann auf schließen geklickt, und mir wurde eine bittere Zeitstrafe angedroht ...



Merkwürdig... würde auch mal auf ein Internetproblem tippen. Ansonsten einfach nochmal probieren? Oder ist es schon mehrfach passiert?

Bei mir ging es nach den Tutorials problemlos weiter.


----------



## skyline930 (7. August 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> LoL-Spieler anwesend? Bin grad angefangen und kommt nicht wirklich rein ...
> Die beiden TuTs gingen noch gut, danach kam wohl ein rnd-Team, ich konnte meinen Helden/Champion/wieauchimmer auswählen, doch dann kam nix mehr, der "Bestätigen"-Button blieb grau und auch nach 5-8min passierte nichts.
> Ich hab dann auf schließen geklickt, und mir wurde eine bittere Zeitstrafe angedroht ...



Probiers nochmal. Wenn es öfter vorkommt, versuch es neu zu installieren. Wenn es dann aber normal geht, dann gewöhn dich dran, das gibts ab und zu.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. August 2011)

Abends am Wochenende ist eh immer die Hölle los.

Wer mag, kann mich ja adden. Ceiwyn... ganz einfach.


----------



## Konov (7. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Abends am Wochenende ist eh immer die Hölle los.
> 
> Wer mag, kann mich ja adden. Ceiwyn... ganz einfach.



Mach ich gleich. ^^

Achja ich heiß Hirschrollbraten


----------



## Lordcocain (7. August 2011)

nabend allerseits.


----------



## Raffzahl (7. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Achja ich heiß Hirschrollbraten



Und was ist an dem Namen so schlimm?^^


----------



## Konov (7. August 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Und was ist an dem Namen so schlimm?^^



Eigentlich nix, aber eben musste einer lachen in LoL. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. August 2011)

Anfrage ist raus.


----------



## zoizz (7. August 2011)

Hihi erste Runde überstanden

man das macht echt fun, aber die Runden dauern schon sehr lange - zumindest im Vergleich zu World of Tanks. Aber Spass machst auf jeden Fall. 
Muss die Tage erstmal schauen, was man sich am besten wo zuerst kauft. Ich steh mehr so auf 2. Reihe, die Miss Fortune hat mir schon gut gefallen. 

Danke für eure Ratschläge


----------



## Konov (7. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Anfrage ist raus.



Bin grad im Game, aber replye dann. ^^

@zoizz

Auf jedenfall viel länger als WoT, kann man net vergleichn.


----------



## Raffzahl (7. August 2011)

Und was macht ihr alle so?


----------



## Konov (7. August 2011)

LoL zocken... danach warscheinlich noch ne Runde APB zocken... joa... meine Ferien genießen. ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Und was macht ihr alle so?



LoL zocken.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. August 2011)

bin noch ingame.. aber das Drama ist gleich zu Ende, dann können wir.


----------



## tschilpi (7. August 2011)

Hey, ich zocke auch LoL, und ich habe meinen Freundeskreis dazu gebracht, es auch zu zocken. Mein Beschwoerername ist tschilpilein, falls mich jemand adden moechte. 
Und verdammt, spielt nie LoL, wenn ihr nicht an eurem eigenen Lieblingspc sitzt sondern stattdessen an irgendeinem alten Laptop, mit schlechter Framerate, fehlenden Tasten und ohne gescheite Maus. Habe wenige Spiele gespielt und stets ist 1/7 rausgekommen. 
Erstmal warten, bis ich wieder zuhause bin.


----------



## Konov (7. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> bin noch ingame.. aber das Drama ist gleich zu Ende, dann können wir.



Kay kay!

Razyl der olle Progamer will nur mit Stammgruppe zocken und verweigert buffed.de User! Frevel!


----------



## Raffzahl (7. August 2011)

Wir sind enttäuscht, Razyl.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. August 2011)

Mit einem perfekten Konter doch noch das Spiel gedreht. Na gut, ich war mit 25 von 50 Kills auch nicht ganz unbeteiligt. ^^


----------



## Eyatrian (7. August 2011)

Einfach mal in die Runde gefragt: Was haltet ihr hiervon:http://mylikes.com/watch/18151136 

Anscheinend soll man da relativ einfach Geld machen können mit Klicks auf Videos, funktioniert das wircklich, oder ist das wieder nur so ein "Klicke drauf und dann passiert was schönes" Seiten?


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2011)

Sehr billige Werbung für denjenigen ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Razyl der olle Progamer will nur mit Stammgruppe zocken und verweigert buffed.de User! Frevel!



Du bist ja nichtmal Stufe 30 >>


----------



## gradof (8. August 2011)

Hi
Wie ich sehe spielen hier doch einige LoL.
Wenn ihr lust hab mal eine Runde zusammen zu zocken könnt ihr mich ruhig adden.

Heiße gleich wie hier im Forum.


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist ja nichtmal Stufe 30 >>



Level = Skill?


----------



## Raffzahl (8. August 2011)

Genau. Zweifle nicht and Konov's Können. 

@Ceiwyn Gut gespielt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. August 2011)

Phu, wir hatten Glück, dass Ryze, Annie und Nasus nicht mitgespielt haben.


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2011)

Joa, hab gehört 5 v 2 soll schwer sein.


----------



## Konov (8. August 2011)

LOL

Fands ganz witzig 
Aber mit meiner Bogenschützin wär ich besser gewesen, die Miss Fortune kannte ich net.


----------



## Raffzahl (8. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Joa, hab gehört 5 v 2 soll schwer sein.



Pff. Musst du nicht für dein Charity Event spielen?


----------



## Konov (8. August 2011)

gradof schrieb:


> Hi
> Wie ich sehe spielen hier doch einige LoL.
> Wenn ihr lust hab mal eine Runde zusammen zu zocken könnt ihr mich ruhig adden.
> 
> Heiße gleich wie hier im Forum.



Hab ich überlesen^^
Werde dich bei Gelegenheit adden, vllt kommen dann ja öfter mal paar Spiele mit den buffies zusammen. 


So geh ich jetz ins Bett oder bleib ich noch auf? Hmmm


----------



## Raffzahl (8. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> So geh ich jetz ins Bett oder bleib ich noch auf? Hmmm



Spiel noch ein bisschen LoL. ^^


----------



## Konov (8. August 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Spiel noch ein bisschen LoL. ^^



Ne das hat für heut gereicht


----------



## Raffzahl (8. August 2011)

Na gut.^^
Also ich spiel noch ne Runde. Mal sehen, was für tolle Leute ich kriege...


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Level = Skill?



Level = Elo-Unterschied.

Warum sollte ich mit Stufe 30 mit Stufe 7 Leuten rumspielen? D: Das mache ich mal aus Fun, aber nicht jetzt.


----------



## Raffzahl (8. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Level = Elo-Unterschied.
> 
> Warum sollte ich mit Stufe 30 mit Stufe 7 Leuten rumspielen? D: Das mache ich mal aus Fun, aber nicht jetzt.



Schon ein bisschen gemein von dir.


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Schon ein bisschen gemein von dir.



Nein, da ich zurzeit am IP Farmen bin.


----------



## Raffzahl (8. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, da ich zurzeit am IP Farmen bin.



Für Runen oder welchen Champ?


----------



## Dominau (8. August 2011)

LoL ..


----------



## Raffzahl (8. August 2011)

Was hast du gegen LoL?


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Für Runen oder welchen Champ?



Runenseiten und Runen


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Pff. Musst du nicht für dein Charity Event spielen?



ich bin schon safe zweiter.


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich bin schon safe zweiter.



Nicht erster? Mieees!


----------



## Raffzahl (8. August 2011)

So. 7/5/30 mit Jarvan IV gewonnen. Damit verabschiede ich mich von euch für diese Nacht. Gute Nacht an alle.


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht erster? Mieees!



http://e.bfbcs.com/e/shr/results


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://e.bfbcs.com/e/shr/results



Platz 1 - 10: 9 PC-Spieler, 1 PS3-Spieler


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2011)

tja, konsole ist halt out!


----------



## Jester (8. August 2011)

Soldiers, in the name of democracy let us all unite.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9TG4RTwctlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2011)

So ein Crap ^^


----------



## Jester (8. August 2011)

Das Video?
Wieso?


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2011)

es ist schwarzweiß!


----------



## Reflox (8. August 2011)

Guten Abend, ich eröffne hier mal.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. August 2011)

Nabend ihr Flitzpiepen


----------



## Sabito (8. August 2011)

Nabend.

Hab einen neuen Farnseher, 42" Led-TV xD


----------



## H2OTest (8. August 2011)

Nabend wil wer lol spielen? - Mein name: Deejaydee


----------



## Raffzahl (8. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Nabend wil wer lol spielen? - Mein name: Deejaydee



Hmm... Grad ne Runde angefangen.^^


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2011)

Ha, auf gehts zur GC!


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2011)

Hi ihr schwärmer


----------



## Konov (8. August 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Schrottinator (8. August 2011)

Na, was geht ab!?


----------



## Skatero (8. August 2011)

Wenn jemand mal mit einem LoL-Profi spielen will, dann addet einfach mich. Ich heisse Rugart.

In diesem Post ist vielleicht ein bisschen Ironie enthalten.


----------



## Skatero (8. August 2011)

-.- blöder Doppelpost


----------



## CoHanni (8. August 2011)

Juten Abend


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2011)

http://www.beta.gaik...es/dead-space-2

Funkt das bei euch?

Ah, bei Chrome gehts nicht, im IE funkts.


----------



## Skatero (8. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.beta.gaik...es/dead-space-2
> 
> Funkt das bei euch?
> 
> Ah, bei Chrome gehts nicht, im IE funkts.



Ich habe Chrome Plus und es funktioniert.


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2011)

Internet ist zu lahm, schade.

Steht zwar da das man nur 5 Mbit brauch und ich hab 50 im Speedtest, geht trotzdem nicht ^^


----------



## Skatero (8. August 2011)

Das Spiel ist sowieso schlecht.


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2011)

Gibt ja noch mehr ^^


----------



## Petersburg (8. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.beta.gaik...es/dead-space-2
> 
> Funkt das bei euch?
> 
> Ah, bei Chrome gehts nicht, im IE funkts.



*auf den link klick* 
...
...
mind=blown


----------



## Killding (8. August 2011)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Naaa was geht soo [/font]


----------



## Raffzahl (8. August 2011)

Gerade LoL 2 Runden Bravery gemacht. Einmal die 3 Snowball-Items, CDR Boots, Trinity und Guardians Angle mit Random Char. Und dann ein Itembuild von dieser Seite machen lassen. AP Jarvan ftw.^^ 
Natürlich zu 5.^^


----------



## CoHanni (8. August 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Gerade LoL 2 Runden Bravery gemacht. Einmal die 3 Snowball-Items, CDR Boots, Trinity und Guardians Angle mit Random Char. Und dann ein Itembuild von dieser Seite machen lassen. AP Jarvan ftw.^^
> Natürlich zu 5.^^



Kann mir das eben einer übersetzen?


----------



## Petersburg (8. August 2011)

Killding schrieb:


> Naaa was geht soo






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. August 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade 2 Runden League of Legends Bravery gespielt. Einmal die 3 Schneeball-Items, Abklingzeitsverringerungs-Stiefel, Stärke der Dreieinigkeit und Schutzwinkel mit einem zufälligen Champion. Und dann den Itembuild von dieser Seite gekauft. Fähigkeitsstärke Jarvan IV ist super.^^
> Natürlich zu 5.^^






CoHanni schrieb:


> Kann mir das eben einer übersetzen?



So übersetzt.


----------



## Razyl (8. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist sowieso schlecht.



Nope, ist es nicht.


----------



## Skatero (8. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nope, ist es nicht.



Die Kamera war schon nach einer Minute nervig. Ich mag das Spiel nicht.


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Kamera war schon nach einer Minute nervig. Ich mag das Spiel nicht.



Dann sollte man nicht schreiben "sowieso schlecht". Das ist es nämlich nicht, es ist sogar qualitativ richtig gut. Nur ich mag keine Horror-spiele


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. August 2011)

jo gaikai funktioniert tadellos im FF^^

aber die auflösung is nich so prall, keine kanktenglättung, dann doch lieber selbst gerendert 
außer man hattn low budget laptop

edit: mag aber auch kein horror


----------



## Dominau (9. August 2011)

Bin grad vom Feiern gekommen .. schlafen kann ich nicht. Also werd ich mich jetzt mit andere Freunden treffen die auch nicht schlafen können
und werd mir Frühstück vom McDonalds holen


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2011)

jmd los auf n paar runden lol mit skype?


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> jmd los auf n paar runden lol *mit skype*?



Ab da hats aufgehört symphatisch zu wirken :S


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2011)

oder ts 
edit oder ohne - aber mit macht es m.M.n. mehr spaß


----------



## zoizz (9. August 2011)

spielt ihr eher gegen Bots oder Spieler?


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2011)

Hmm beides


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2011)

Grüsse^^ Sagtmal, wie findet ihr meine neue Signatur? Hab mich das erste mal für eine Animation entschieden


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2011)

ich find die iwie net so doll


----------



## zoizz (9. August 2011)

etwas groß dimensioniert, aber lustig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich find die iwie net so doll



2 findens' blöd, ich mach wieder eine selbst  Habe ich schon öfters lob für bekommen


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2011)

haha ich könnte auch an meiner weiterarbeiten !
danke für die idee


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> haha ich könnte auch an meiner weiterarbeiten !
> danke für die idee






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2c1GjQRCKCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*bilderdatenbanken durchforst*


----------



## Konov (9. August 2011)

Abend!


----------



## Raffzahl (9. August 2011)

Nabend.


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2011)

nabönd an die 2 späterscheiner


----------



## Dominau (9. August 2011)

Ich mag deine neue Signatur Sahnebutter


----------



## Raffzahl (9. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nabönd an die 2 späterscheiner



Vielen Dank. Hast du keinen gefunden, der mit dir LoL zockt?^^


----------



## Konov (9. August 2011)

Habter Lust noch ne Runde LOL zu zocken? Ich bräuchte nochn moment, dann könnte ich dazustoßen


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2011)

ich hab lust ! hab bis 12 zeit


----------



## Arosk (9. August 2011)

ich mach mir jetzt ne 2 liter tasse kaba!


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2011)

tuh das ich hätte jetzt auch lust .. ich mach mir auch schnell was 

edit : Konov mein name ist Deejaydee


----------



## Konov (9. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> tuh das ich hätte jetzt auch lust .. ich mach mir auch schnell was
> 
> edit : Konov mein name ist Deejaydee



Alles klar, werde dich gleich adden.


----------



## Petersburg (9. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich mach mir jetzt ne 2 liter tasse kaba!



Wetten du schaffst keine 4 Liter?


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich mag deine neue Signatur Sahnebutter



Na wenigstens einer 
Ich werd wohl noch die ganze Nacht damit verbringen eine neue zu erstellen. Habe bisher 15 Bilder gehabt davon einige angefangen zu bearbeiten und wieder verworfen :O

A propos Sahnebutter wann lässt sich unser Diktator mal wieder blicken? Zam scheint ja Volksscheu geworden zu sein der alte. Zeit ne Revolte gegen ihn anzuzetteln^^


----------



## skyline930 (9. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na wenigstens einer



2. Ich find sie sehr geil und lustig 

Ich sag auch gleich mal Hallo und Tschüss, ich geh jetzt nämlich pennen, bin todmüde.


----------



## Petersburg (9. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Zeit ne Revolte gegen ihn anzuzetteln^^



Ich bin dabei


----------



## Raffzahl (9. August 2011)

Keiner mehr hier?


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2011)

Wie findet ihr sie?


----------



## Konov (10. August 2011)

Blubb, wir zocken noch LOL


----------



## Raffzahl (10. August 2011)

Schade. War aber echt spaßig.^^


----------



## Konov (10. August 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Schade. War aber echt spaßig.^^



Auf jedenfall, is alt Newb halt bissl schwierig wenn alle high level sind. ^^

Aber dafür wars echt spannend. Vorallem mehr Heal und mehr Action als das was ich bisher gesehen hab.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. August 2011)

Nabend.


So ein Mist, wollte grade LoL spielen und sage dem Typen mit dem ich spielen wollte "Mom, ich relog kurz" und jetzt ist der Einlogserver offline......
Der Typ wird mich hassen


----------



## mightydetrius (10. August 2011)

ach wird schon nicht so schlimm sein ^^
aber wir hätten gewinnen müssen *g*


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. August 2011)

mightydetrius schrieb:


> ach wird schon nicht so schlimm sein ^^



Ich finds derbe schei**.
Jetzt wartet der extra auf mich und ich kann ihn nicht anschreiben oder so =(


----------



## mightydetrius (10. August 2011)

wie heißt der denn ? ich bin noch online


----------



## mightydetrius (10. August 2011)

wie heißt der denn ? ich bin noch online


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2011)

Ihr mit euerm LOL ich finde nichts an diesem Spiel.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. August 2011)

mightydetrius schrieb:


> wie heißt der denn ? ich bin noch online



jaaa.....da ist das problem....*im gehirn kram*


mir fällt sein name nicht ein =(


----------



## mightydetrius (10. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ihr mit euerm LOL ich finde nichts an diesem Spiel.



Ich finde LoL auch net so doll, aber wenn man das halt mit kumpels spielt um halt spaß zu haben dann fetzt das richtig


----------



## Raffzahl (10. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ihr mit euerm LOL ich finde nichts an diesem Spiel.



Du mit deiner Signatur guckt kaum einer drauf.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. August 2011)

Boah ich dreh am Rad. Wieso fällt mir sein Name nicht ein


----------



## Konov (10. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ihr mit euerm LOL ich finde nichts an diesem Spiel.



Naja, kein Spiel für die Götter, aber ganz witzig für ne Zeit lang.
So wie die meisten Free2Play Spiele.


----------



## mightydetrius (10. August 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> jaaa.....da ist das problem....*im gehirn kram*
> 
> 
> mir fällt sein name nicht ein =(



schade dann kann ich dir leider auch net helfen ;(


----------



## CoHanni (10. August 2011)

Abend miteinander


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2011)

mightydetrius schrieb:


> Ich finde LoL auch net so doll, aber wenn man das halt mit kumpels spielt um halt spaß zu haben dann fetzt das richtig



Habe schon ein paar LOL-Lanpartys hinter mir und nach 30min liefs darauf hinaus das ich WoW gespielt habe^^
Und jetzt sagt mal endlich was zu meiner siggi


----------



## mightydetrius (10. August 2011)

wenn du mit siggi Signatur meinst dann finde ich deine echt gut ;D


----------



## mightydetrius (10. August 2011)

naja ich war jetzt kurz da und nun muss ich leider schon wieder weg ... mal gucken ob ich morgen nochmal komme ;D
CYA ;D


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. August 2011)

Gibt's vllt. iwie eine Datei, die zumindest Tempoär meinen Chatverlauf speichert? Die hätt' ich jetzt nämlich gerne...


----------



## Konov (10. August 2011)

Deine Sig hat einen künstlerisch wertvollen Gehalt seanbuddha. ^^
Zumindest ein bißchen


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Deine Sig hat einen künstlerisch wertvollen Gehalt seanbuddha. ^^
> Zumindest ein bißchen



Danke, wieder ein Sean-Classic von mir.
Wo bleibt jetzt dieser ZAM ich will ihn stürzen^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. August 2011)

Beim Versuch zu reloggen denke ich mir noch...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_JwAjVK_VIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Naja, jammern hilft wohl nichts =(


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. August 2011)

Naja, ich geh mal schlummern.

Gute Nacht, Buffies!


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2011)

Nacht Hirn


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2011)

Güten Abend ;o


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Güten Abend ;o



Alles fit bei dir, alter?


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Alles fit bei dir, alter?



Ääääh...

1. Dämliche Anrede

2. Ja, bei dir?


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ääääh...
> 
> 1. Dämliche Anrede
> 
> 2. Ja, bei dir?



Klar immer doch^^ Sagmal weiss jemand von euch wie ich Bügelkopfhörer gemütlicher tragen könnte? [Sennheiser HD 650]


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Klar immer doch^^ Sagmal weiss jemand von euch wie ich Bügelkopfhörer gemütlicher tragen könnte? [Sennheiser HD 650]



Einfache Antwort: Nein.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Einfache Antwort: Nein.



Mist kratz n bissl vom Gefühl her  Google spuckt ja nichtmal was aus wenn ich so Bügelkophörer eingebe


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mist kratz n bissl vom Gefühl her  Google spuckt ja nichtmal was aus wenn ich so Bügelkophörer eingebe



Umtauschen? :O


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2011)

Wieso umtauschen? :OLiegt ja nur daran das ich sie falsch trage sie kratzen ja nicht vom Sound


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2011)

Hi BLizzlord und Ykon^^ Was macht ihr so gerade


----------



## Edou (10. August 2011)

Ich hab mir grad´n Reißnagel in den Oberschenkel gejagt...O_o...:<

Nabnd allerseits.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2011)

Guten Abend, ich darf morgen arbeiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raffzahl (10. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Guten Abend, ich darf morgen arbeiten.
> 
> [FU-Bild]



Geh doch lieber mit H2OTest und mir in ein Zimmer 

Nabend.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2011)

Und was machen wir dann da ?


----------



## mightydetrius (10. August 2011)

Servus leute ;D


----------



## H2OTest (10. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und was machen wir dann da ?



Chips essen und monopoly spielen


----------



## Raffzahl (10. August 2011)

Bereiten wir dir etwa Angst? Sh4k1ra?


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grad´n Reißnagel in den Oberschenkel gejagt...O_o...:<
> 
> Nabnd allerseits.



Lügner!

Du wolltest im ICQ online kommen und bist es nicht.


----------



## Konov (10. August 2011)

Abend!


----------



## Raffzahl (10. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend!



Hey Konov. Willste gleich ne Runde LoL spielen mit H2OTest und mir?


----------



## Konov (10. August 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Hey Konov. Willste gleich ne Runde LoL spielen mit H2OTest und mir?



Schau grad Fussball und zock mitm Kumpel APB^^
Aber vllt. später noch


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. August 2011)

Jemand eine Runde "Kooperatives Spiel" bei LoL? Möchte mit meinem neuen Champ nicht direkt gegen andere Spieler antreten


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2011)

Hiho


----------



## Kamsi (11. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das bild zum abend ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Davon gibts auch nen Höschen


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2011)

Guuuuten Abend


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2011)

Abend Meister.


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Abend Meister.



So ist das gut!


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> So ist das gut!



Razyl, irgendwann wirst du zu mir sagen: "Auch du, mein Sohn?"


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Razyl, irgendwann wirst du zu mir sagen: "Auch du, mein Sohn?"



Nein, auch wenn die römische Geschichte interessant war/ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2011)

JAAAAAAAAAAA ich habe endlich mit meinem 60er Pala die Hand von Ragnaros!


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAA ich habe endlich mit meinem 60er Pala die Hand von Ragnaros!



WoW -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2011)

god kväll


----------



## H2OTest (11. August 2011)

shikari !
kommste heut mit aufs zimmer?  - wer lust auf lol?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2011)

Ich wär gestern schon mitgekommen mien Jung 

Dieses LoL sollte man wohl früher oder später auch mal ausprobieren, wie viel GB muss man denn saugen ?


----------



## H2OTest (11. August 2011)

glaube ähh  so um die 4 und nochmal 2 an patches 
schätze ich


----------



## Raffzahl (11. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri also biste damit einverstanden? Wir beide wohnen so ungefähr 200km von dir entfernt.^^Treffen wir uns bei dir und alles ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2011)

Wohnt H2O nicht in BS ? War der Meinung... ^^


----------



## H2OTest (11. August 2011)

ja so ungefähr  pendle zwischen wob und bs


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2011)

Meine Bude ist ab Morgen frei, bis auf Samstag... 

(und HH is eh fiel schöna ^^)


----------



## mightydetrius (11. August 2011)

guten abend ;D


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2011)

Hei hei hvordan har du?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2011)

Heißt das net "wie geht es dir ?" xD 

Wenn ja: Jag mar bra, tack.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2011)

Det er Norsk no Svensk
Ja klar heisst das das^^


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2011)

Ich muss mal wieder Norwegisch lernen ich kann vieeeeel zuwenig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2011)

Deswegen hab ich auch schwedisch geantwortet  Kann kein Norwegisch. Auf Dänisch heißt das glaub ich ähnlich, deswegen hab ichs erkannt. ^^

Meine Oma kommt aus Schweden, früher konnte ich ein bissl mehr aber mittlerweile isses doch sehr eingerostet.


----------



## mightydetrius (11. August 2011)

me gusta esto


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2011)

Hola Hola mi amigo, como estas ?


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich auch schwedisch geantwortet  Kann kein Norwegisch. Auf Dänisch heißt das glaub ich ähnlich, deswegen hab ichs erkannt. ^^
> 
> Meine Oma kommt aus Schweden, früher konnte ich ein bissl mehr aber mittlerweile isses doch sehr eingerostet.



Schwedisch Norwegisch und Dänisch sind extrem ähnlich. Du kannst untereinander Reden mit diesen SPrachen udn man wird es verstehen. Wenn du Schwedisch sprichst, kommst du in ganz Skandinavien klar. Ganz Skandinavien? Nein! Ein kleiner Staat voller Betrunkener namens Finnland wagt es noch Widerstand zu leisten^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2011)

Ich find die Sprachen generell großartig (bis auf Finnisch ^^). Besser als Spanisch oder Italienisch, obwohl ich Spanisch besser als Schwedisch kann, schade eigentlich.

Muss mich bei Gelegenheit nochmal mit meiner Omi zusammensetzen. Wenn die mit ihren Geschwister redet (die können teilweise nur Englisch und Schwedisch), versteh ich NIX.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2011)

LOL gerade ebend mir Passiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2011)

Ich hau mich mal hin, morgen noch und dann Wochenende !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111 Party harrrrrrrdddddd


----------



## Olliruh (11. August 2011)

Nabend


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2011)

Olliruh du Madelplätter


----------



## Olliruh (11. August 2011)

:s
den Herpes hab ich aber von meiner Mutter  :/


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2011)

Tja das haste nun davon


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2011)

was gayt bei euch so?


----------



## Olliruh (11. August 2011)

läuft 
bei euch alles fit im schritt ?


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> was gayt bei euch so?


Bei mir gayt garnichts ich steht auf Frauen^^
Bin wieder da um 23:10


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. August 2011)

Ich will das da. Und zwar schon gestern.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_mLJRo9ACs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (11. August 2011)

Guten Abend allerseits!

Ich schwelge in uralten WoW-Zeiten. (gedanklich) 
Muss immer an meine alte Gilde denken damals zu BC-Zeiten


----------



## H2OTest (11. August 2011)

*schlurz* gib zu Konov! du hast jemand anderes zum lol spielen  wir erkennen die zeichen ! gestern wimmelst du uns ab und heute auch schon wieder


----------



## Raffzahl (11. August 2011)

Gib es zu Konov


----------



## H2OTest (11. August 2011)

mit deinem schweigen bestätigst du es nur *cry*


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2011)

Das LOL-Drama nimmt seinen lauf...


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. August 2011)

Konov, magst du ne Runde LoL?


----------



## Raffzahl (11. August 2011)

Er hat uns auch abgewiesen, Ceiwyn.


----------



## tonygt (11. August 2011)

Abend

Warum habe ich eigentlich eine Freundschaftsanfrage von h20 und Raffzahl bekommen


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. August 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Er hat uns auch abgewiesen, Ceiwyn.



Pföh, spiel ich halt DA 2.


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2011)

Guten Abend ;o


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2011)

Ah der Meister ist wieder da.


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2011)

Immer doch!


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2011)

Ich installier mal LoL... mit Freunden über Skype ist es eig. ganz witzig.
Und momentan kann man Brand spielen


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich installier mal LoL... mit Freunden über Skype ist es eig. ganz witzig.
> Und momentan kann man Brand spielen



Meh Brand


----------



## Konov (12. August 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich heute abend nicht mehr wirklich Lust auf LoL. Sorry Leute 

Aber danke für euer Vertrauen. ^^


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich heute abend nicht mehr wirklich Lust auf LoL. Sorry Leute
> 
> Aber danke für euer Vertrauen. ^^



SCHLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEECHT!


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2011)

Razyl mein Lieblings... öhm... Whatever!


----------



## Dominau (12. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich heute abend nicht mehr wirklich Lust auf LoL. Sorry Leute
> 
> Aber danke für euer Vertrauen. ^^



Auf dauer ist LoL auch langweilig


----------



## tonygt (12. August 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Auf dauer ist LoL auch langweilig



Ich habs noch nie gespielt ^^


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Razyl mein Lieblings... öhm... Whatever!



o.O

Äh... danke? :S


----------



## Konov (12. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> SCHLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEECHT!



Ich empfehle Kamillentee wenn dir schlecht ist!


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2011)

Riot sollte noch einmal die Server splitten - Need IP Boost


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2011)

EHEHEHE

kauf dir doch einen ^^


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> EHEHEHE
> 
> kauf dir doch einen ^^



Nicht für diese Preise!


----------



## Edou (12. August 2011)

Moin


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2011)

Noch keiner da? :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Noch keiner da? :O






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun ja, guten Abend allerseits


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8K0EAc3abq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2011)

Oh Gott, das war der Song von meiner (Ex)-Freundin und mir. 

Dass du grade das posten musst...


----------



## Konov (12. August 2011)

Abend!


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Oh Gott, das war der Song von meiner (Ex)-Freundin und mir.
> 
> Dass du grade das posten musst...



Das war extra


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2011)

Du Lümmel du, darauf trink ich erstmal ein Bier. 






Konov schrieb:


> Abend!



Ahoi!


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du Lümmel du, darauf trink ich erstmal ein Bier.



Du Arsch ich hatte seit Wochen kein Bier mehr!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du Arsch ich hatte seit Wochen kein Bier mehr!!!!!!!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2011)

S C R U B S !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich schau mir jetzt Edward mit den Scherenhänden an, bin gespannt wie der so ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> S C R U B S !



Ich bin so sauer auf Elliot, ich hasse sie. John hat was besseres verdient


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin so sauer auf Elliot, ich hasse sie. John hat was besseres verdient



Elliot ist super!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lL4L4Uv5rf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sorry, musste sein.  Ich liebe diese Serie, die Darsteller und diesen Song. <3 ^^

Wenn ich irgendwann mal meinen Kindern erzählen werde, was ich damals geschaut habe, wird das 1000000%ig dabei sein. Schade, dass alles vorbei ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Elliot ist super!



Willst du mich Wütend machen?


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CtAlZB2iqCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Seit Jahren suche ich nach diesem Wecker ...
ACH VERDAMMT! OHRWUUUUUUUUURRM




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NwaW4cZNwRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*dance*
Oh man ich hör zwar fast nur Metal und Folk aber für diesen Wecker würde ich Töten


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Willst du mich Wütend machen?



Ich mag Elliot. Verrückt, symphatisch und klug.


----------



## Konov (12. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du Arsch ich hatte seit Wochen kein Bier mehr!!!!!!!!!



Guter Grund für mich jetzt mein letztes Becks aufzumachen.

Prost


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2011)

Er redet von Bier, nicht von Becks


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag Elliot. Verrückt, symphatisch und klug.



Klug lassen wir mal so hingestellt. Wer verlangt denn bitteschön als Sexrollenspiel von ihrem Freund das sie ein Baby machen und sagt [Wörtlich! Könnt die Szene gerne nochmal gucken!] "Du bist aber dabei wenn ich das Baby aus meiner Musch-Musch presse."
Elliot ist für mich einfach Dämlich hoch 10


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Er redet von Bier, nicht von Becks



*Tränen in den Augen hab* Endlich...seit Jahren suche ich jemanden der das selbe denkt...und endlich habe ich DICH gefunden!

Edit: Schreibt mal schneller schon mein 2ter Doppelpost


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Klug lassen wir mal so hingestellt. Wer verlangt denn bitteschön als Sexrollenspiel von ihrem Freund das sie ein Baby machen und sagt [Wörtlich! Könnt die Szene gerne nochmal gucken!] "Du bist aber dabei wenn ich das Baby aus meiner Musch-Musch presse."
> Elliot ist für mich einfach Dämlich hoch 10



Ja, kein mensch darf Macken haben! :Teach:

Wäre sie nicht intelligent, wäre sie wohl kaum eine so gute Ärztin :>


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, kein mensch darf Macken haben! :Teach:
> 
> Wäre sie nicht intelligent, wäre sie wohl kaum eine so gute Ärztin :>


Wie war das nochmal mit den Merkzetteln die sie überall versteckt hat um vor den Assistenzärzten klug zu wirken?


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Tränen in den Augen hab* Endlich...seit Jahren suche ich jemanden der das selbe denkt...und endlich habe ich DICH gefunden!
> 
> Edit: Schreibt mal schneller schon mein 2ter Doppelpost



Standard, das Zeug steht für mich ungefähr auf gleicher Höhe mit Veltins und Royal Export.


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal mit den Merkzetteln die sie überall versteckt hat um vor den Assistenzärzten klug zu wirken?



Ich hoffe du vergleichst hier nicht gerade eine gestellte TV-Serie mit der Realität.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Standard, das Zeug steht für mich ungefähr auf gleicher Höhe mit Veltins und Royal Export.



Amen mein Bruder!


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du vergleichst hier nicht gerade eine gestellte TV-Serie mit der Realität.



Scrubs ist für mich die Realität, die Serie ist für mich Heilig! 
Edit: Oh man ich schreibe jetzt langsamer...


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Scrubs ist für mich die Realität, die Serie ist für mich Heilig!
> Edit: Oh man ich schreibe jetzt langsamer...



Ich mag ja mittlerweile How I Met Your Mother lieber


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag ja mittlerweile How I Met Your Mother lieber



Sie kommt sehr gut an Scrubs ran, aber besser? Niemals!


----------



## Kamsi (12. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CkcOoYV8sow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dSIIr93PJEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



how i met your mother ist auch nett und ihr findet sie nur besser weil die serie noch läuft ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag ja mittlerweile How I Met Your Mother lieber



Barney ist Legen - wait for it - dary!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mz8n2hzQ0t0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> how i met your mother ist auch nett und ihr findet sie nur besser weil die serie noch läuft ^^



Und weil es neue Folgen immer wieder davon gibt - Scrubs ist aber eine unfassbar gute Serie gewesen.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> *gewesen*


Ja das stimmt...die neuen Folgen waren eine Vergewaltigung. Sowieso wurde Scrubs im laufe der Zeit immer schlechter


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (12. August 2011)

Nabend ihr Eliot-Fanatiker.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kt8WWN9YcSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


bzw. hier die internationale Variante: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eXNSTI4j1Og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt...die neuen Folgen waren eine Vergewaltigung. Sowieso wurde Scrubs im laufe der Zeit immer schlechter



Ich fand die Serie durchweg gut, abgesehen von Staffel 9. Vor allem Staffel 8 war mMn einfach grandios ^.^


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich fand die Serie durchweg gut, abgesehen von Staffel 9. Vor allem Staffel 8 war mMn einfach grandios ^.^



Am Ende von Staffel 8 habe ich fast geheult LOL Ich weine eigentlich nie bei Filmen...ausser bei Schindlers Liste und wer da nicht weint ist für mich kein Mensch.


----------



## Kamsi (12. August 2011)

scheisse ich werd alt - ich kenn noch das ur tomb raider mit voxel grafik und teil 2 und 3 bevor die serie den bach runtergeht aber wie geil ist den der reboot der serie






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U_3_1kk_waE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Am Ende von Staffel 8 habe ich fast geheult LOL Ich weine eigentlich nie bei Filmen...ausser bei Schindlers Liste und wer da nicht weint ist für mich kein Mensch.



Das Ende ist auch traurig ((





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EiJGk3Rzbvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Ende ist auch traurig ((



Was meinste Staffel 8 oder Schndlers Liste?
Bei Schindlers Liste ist es noch schlimmer wenn du extrem viel über den Holocaust weisst und warscheinlich einen verwandten in Auschwitz hattest.


----------



## Deanne (12. August 2011)

Wow, das sieht verdammt genial aus. Seit Teil 3 hat mich TR eigentlich nicht mehr interessiert, aber nun bin ich echt neugierig geworden.


----------



## Kamsi (12. August 2011)

aber das liegt auch am song von peter gabriel 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fYbRugkyC7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (12. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was meinste Staffel 8



Staffel 8!


----------



## Kamsi (12. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wow, das sieht verdammt genial aus. Seit Teil 3 hat mich TR eigentlich nicht mehr interessiert, aber nun bin ich echt neugierig geworden.



damals kamen ja auch erst die ersten pcs raus ^^

als es nur einen prozessor hersteller gab namens intel der den celeron rausbrachte und als 2 mb vesa grafik noch viel war und du der held warst wenn du eine 6 mb voodoo 1 hattest und 10 minuten bei spielen auf den ladescreen gewartet hast weil das spiel 32 mb sdr verlangte du aber nur 16 mb hattest.


----------



## Kamsi (12. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Barney ist Legen - wait for it - dary!



Robin Sparkles ist ja Favorit bei how i met your mother ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B_yiprpYwNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (12. August 2011)

btw raffzahl ist voll der noob in lol


----------



## tonygt (13. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> btw raffzahl ist voll der noob in lol



Kann ich nur bestätigen !


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen !



"gefällt mir"


----------



## Raffzahl (13. August 2011)

Aber H2OTest ist voll der noob in LoL, der heute 8x gegen Bots gestorben ist. 

Btw: Ihr seid doof.


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Aber H2OTest ist voll der noob in LoL, der heute 8x gegen Bots gestorben ist.



o_O


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2011)

screen or didnt happend !


----------



## tonygt (13. August 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Aber H2OTest ist voll der noob in LoL, der heute 8x gegen Bots gestorben ist.
> 
> Btw: Ihr seid doof.


----------



## Raffzahl (13. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> screen or didnt happend !



Deine History bei deinen beiden Accounts ist Screen genug.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Ende ist auch traurig ((
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Mann    
Ein echt schöner Gänsehaut-moment.


----------



## tonygt (13. August 2011)

Was jetzt kommt ist eine lüge


----------



## Raffzahl (13. August 2011)

Und tonygt ist besser als H2OTest.


----------



## tonygt (13. August 2011)

Self owned


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2011)

das geht gerade um how i met your mother und scrubs nicht um dota klone ^^

hat eingentlich euer lol auch nen song ?

dota hatte ja einmal einen viva/mtv musikvideo und einmal ein richtiges ^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. August 2011)

So, hab mich wieder gesammelt. Ich zock mal ne Runde LoL.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2011)

So wieder da!


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2011)

raffzahl deine hystory ist auch cool ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (13. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das geht gerade um how i met your mother und scrubs nicht um dota klone ^^
> 
> hat eingentlich euer lol auch nen song ?
> 
> dota hatte ja einmal einen viva/mtv musikvideo und einmal ein richtiges ^^



LoL ist kein DotA-Klon.


----------



## tonygt (13. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> raffzahl edine hystory ist auch cool ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Its true
Das folgende ist eine Lüge


----------



## Raffzahl (13. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> raffzahl edine hystory ist auch cool ...
> [Fake-Bild]



Das über mir ist fake.


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2011)

lächerlicher versuch eines noobs sich besser zu machen als er ist ...


----------



## Raffzahl (13. August 2011)

Seit ich dich kenne und mit dir spiele, hab ich fast nur verloren... Zufall?


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> LoL ist kein DotA-Klon.



League of Legends beruht auf dem gleichen Prinzip wie Defense of the Ancients

*Defense of the Ancients* (kurz *DotA*) ist eine von verschiedenen Hobby-Programmierern entwickelte Karte und Modifikation für das Echtzeit-Strategiespiel _Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos_ und dessen Erweiterung _The Frozen Throne_ und seit kurzem auch für StarCraft II.


----------



## Skatero (13. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> League of Legends beruht auf dem gleichen Prinzip wie Defense of the Ancients
> 
> *Defense of the Ancients* (kurz *DotA*) ist eine von verschiedenen Hobby-Programmierern entwickelte Karte und Modifikation für das Echtzeit-Strategiespiel _Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos_ und dessen Erweiterung _The Frozen Throne_ und seit kurzem auch für StarCraft II.



Das macht es noch lange nicht zu einem Klon. :s


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das macht es noch lange nicht zu einem Klon. :s



Wenn man das Spielprinzip nahezu 1:1 kopiert schon. Aber Klon heißt ja nichts schlimmes...


----------



## Skatero (13. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn man das Spielprinzip nahezu 1:1 kopiert schon. Aber Klon heißt ja nichts schlimmes...



Naja bei LoL wurde ziemlich viel geändert. Es ist ziemlich ähnlich, aber es ist meiner Meinung nach eine "Weiterentwicklung".


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Naja bei LoL wurde ziemlich viel geändert. Es ist ziemlich ähnlich, aber es ist meiner Meinung nach eine "Weiterentwicklung".



Nicht zwingend. Man hat ein paar Sachen verbessert oder eher dem allgemeinen Spieler angepasst. Ziemlich viel ist das aber nicht.


----------



## tonygt (13. August 2011)

Was neues


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2011)

schreibt mal was neues ...


----------



## Konov (13. August 2011)

Hey Becks ist sehr wohl ein Bier. 

Und der neue Tomb Raider Trailer sieht derbe geil aus.


----------



## tonygt (13. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hey Becks ist sehr wohl ein Bier.
> 
> Und der neue Tomb Raider Trailer sieht derbe geil aus.



Hey konov spiel mit uns lol


----------



## Raffzahl (13. August 2011)

Tu es nicht die beiden sind gemein zu mir. :/


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Tu es nicht die beiden sind gemein zu mir. :/







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LCayacFcCX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (13. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hey konov spiel mit uns lol



Ach jetzt noch? Ich bin zu müde 

Irgendwie spielt ihr zu den falschen Zeiten, entweder hab ich kein Bogg oder keine Zeit.


----------



## tonygt (13. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ach jetzt noch? Ich bin zu müde
> 
> Irgendwie spielt ihr zu den falschen Zeiten, entweder hab ich kein Bogg oder keine Zeit.



Siehe oben 
komm schon ^^


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2011)

Der Trailer zu Tomb Raider ist von der E3, also alt. Und schon gar nicht repräsentiert er das Spiel o_O


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2011)

so gute nacht an alle wünsche euch noch viel spaß


----------



## tonygt (13. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> so gute nacht an alle wünsche euch noch viel spaß



^this


----------



## Skatero (13. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Siehe oben
> komm schon ^^



Ich würde mal mitspielen. Ich wundere mich, ob ihr gut seid. 

Edit: Und jetzt geht ihr einfach offline. D:


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich würde mal mitspielen. Ich wundere mich, ob ihr gut seid.



Sie sind Feeder


----------



## Raffzahl (13. August 2011)

Das weißt du nicht, Razyl.


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Das weißt du nicht, Razyl.



Ich weiß alles!


----------



## Raffzahl (13. August 2011)

Seit wann?


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich weiß alles!


Made my Night *lach*


----------



## Konov (13. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Trailer zu Tomb Raider ist von der E3, also alt. Und schon gar nicht repräsentiert er das Spiel o_O



Trotzdem ist er schön!


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Trailer zu Tomb Raider ist von der E3, also alt. Und schon gar nicht repräsentiert er das Spiel o_O



er sieht hübsch aus ^^ 

du bist irgendwie so negativ gegen alles eingestellt ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du bist irgendwie so negativ gegen alles eingestellt ^^



Das ist Razyl^^


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du bist irgendwie so negativ gegen alles eingestellt ^^



Man sollte halt keinem Cinematic-Trailer alles glauben.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (13. August 2011)

Das ich mein wunsch handy kriegen kann aber der preis von saturn ist nen kopfschuß wert ^^ (fast 400 € bei saturn) ka bei mediamarkt.
nix unter 310 € momentan -.-


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. August 2011)

Gute Nacht, Buffies.
Träumt was schönes  ^^


----------



## Konov (13. August 2011)

Pups! Erster!


----------



## tonygt (13. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Pups! Erster!



Komm in LOL on !


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. August 2011)

Nabend Buffis!


es hat sich nicht jemand zufällig dieses Wochende Minecraft gekauft und möchte seinen Event-Giftcode an mich loswerden oder?


----------



## xandy (13. August 2011)

Ich lade mir grad LoL runter, wer ist der beste Healer ?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (13. August 2011)

So neues handy ist da LG optimus black endlich frieden bei meinem handy prob so nächstes games sotieren und dvd das wird nen kampf ^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. August 2011)

xandy schrieb:


> Ich lade mir grad LoL runter, wer ist der beste Healer ?


Der beste Healer? Hmmm... Soraka würd' ich sagen.




Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> So neues handy ist da LG optimus black endlich frieden bei meinem handy prob so nächstes games sotieren und dvd das wird nen kampf ^^


Glückwunsch zum neuen Mobil-Telephon


----------



## xandy (13. August 2011)

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. August 2011)

hm gestern kino, heute kino, was guck ich morgen


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> hm gestern kino, heute kino, was guck ich morgen


Da beneide ich dich echt drum =(
War schon sooo lange nicht mehr im Kino, dabei liebe ich es einfach ins Kino zu gehen 



Da hier sonst grade kein  Gesprächsthema im Raum vorherrscht, steht stell ich mal einfach eine Frage 
(vll. eher an die Leute gerichtet, die ab und zu ins Fitnesstudio gehen)

Weiß jemand Übungen wie ich Brustmuskulatur aufbauen kann? Sei es Zuhause oder im Fitnesstudio.

Momentan beschränk ich mich da auf Liegestützen (da bekomm ich aber nicht sonderlich viele hin  wenn's hochkommt vllt. 50-60) und Klimmzüge ( mehr als 8 gehen da meist auch nicht -.- ).


----------



## tonygt (13. August 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Der beste Healer? Hmmm... Soraka würd' ich sagen.



Es gibt Healer o_O, ich rock immer so mit Brand alles weg


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2011)

lalalalalaa


----------



## tonygt (14. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> lalalalalaa



TROLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (14. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (14. August 2011)

Hmm momentan reizt mich LOL irgendwie goar net.

Glaub ich mach mir noch ein Bier auf.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. August 2011)

@brain
war gestern rise of the planet of the apes udn heute super 8, auf english gucken^^ glaub morgen wird nix



B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Weiß jemand Übungen wie ich Brustmuskulatur aufbauen kann? Sei es Zuhause oder im Fitnesstudio.




50-60 sind zuviele^^ pack dir gewichte aufn rücken (rucksack), so schwer, das du 9-12 am stück schaffst das ganze dann mit 30 sec pause 4mal. alle 2 tage. eiweißreich essen, vor allem nachm training und den abend. 250g magerquark, dose thunfisch, 3+ eier, sowas^^
alternativ, aufn rücken oder bank legen und arme lang seitlich und hoch, 2 hanteln und gewichte nach bedingungen wie oben suchen


wassabi auf pro7


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2011)

bankdrücken ! und die liegestütze bitte eng


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> @brain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, danke dir 



H2OTest schrieb:


> bankdrücken !


Ja, das mach ich auch ab und zu 




Danke für die Tipps.

Ich begeb mich mal in mein Bettchen. Gute Nacht


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ay-5kQO8-Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Talentbaum in wow der wärs


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> @brain
> war gestern rise of the planet of the apes udn heute super 8, auf english gucken^^ glaub morgen wird nix


Den Film will ich mir auch noch unbedingt anschauen 
*Neid



So, jetzt aber: Gute Nacht


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2011)

Guuuuten Abend!


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guuuuten Abend!



clerazyl!


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> clerazyl!



Missbrauche er meinen Namen nicht


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2011)

Ihr mit euer beschissenem LOL geht mir tierisch aufn' sack


----------



## Skatero (14. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ihr mit euer beschissenem LOL geht mir tierisch aufn' sack



Gleich spielt übrigens CLG gegen TSM. Und zwar hier.


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ihr mit euer beschissenem LOL geht mir tierisch aufn' sack



Zwingt dich ja keiner es zu lesen o.o


----------



## Konov (14. August 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Weiß jemand Übungen wie ich Brustmuskulatur aufbauen kann? Sei es Zuhause oder im Fitnesstudio.



Das meiste kannste auch zuhause machen. Ich war ne Zeit lang aktiv im Studio aber zuhause bekomm ich es genauso hin und es hat mich nur einmalig verschiedene Hanteln gekostet.

Für Brustmuckis empfehle ich dir Liegestütze ohne Ende ^^
Bei mir hat das bisher offenbar ganz gut gewirkt, denn eigentlich bin ich ziemlich schlank aber hab ganz schön Titties.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> und die liegestütze bitte eng


eng ist doch trizeps training oder nich, weit ist brust


----------



## Konov (14. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> eng ist doch trizeps training oder nich, weit ist brust



Kann ich so bestätigen. Also so kenn ichs auch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2011)

Hallihallo ihr Nachtschwärmer, alles fit ?


----------



## Konov (14. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hallihallo ihr Nachtschwärmer, alles fit ?



Immer!


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2011)

Oh man, Minecraft ist für mich gestorben, zu gruselig. 1.8 neuer Mob die "Endermen"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Endermen sind neutral, bis man sie genau anschaut (das Fadenkreuz auf sie ausrichtet); sobald der Spieler dies tut, bleiben sie stehen und schauen ihrerseits den Spieler an. Solange dieser sie weiterhin anschaut, bleiben sie still, doch sobald der Spieler wegschaut, laufen sie sehr schnell zum Spieler &#8211; sollten sie zu weit entfernt sein, können sie sich sogar teleportieren (wobei sie allerdings versuchen, ins Blickfeld des Spielers zu teleportieren). Sie lassen nun nicht mehr vom Spieler ab, bis du ihn oder er dich getötet hat.

Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DIeQgwEJUms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die Dinger sind 3 Meter hoch!


----------



## Konov (14. August 2011)

Das prinzip angucken und nur bewegen wenn du nicht hinschaust, kenn ich aus irgendnem anderen Game 
Das ist echt gruselig.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2011)

Oh Gott wasn das ? xD 

Dagegen sind Creeper ja Kindergarten o_O


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2011)

Minecraft has gone too far! 
Ernsthaft. Das ist gruseliger als Dead Space oder Doom oder Silent Hill.


----------



## Konov (14. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Minecraft has gone too far!
> Ernsthaft. Das ist gruseliger als Dead Space oder Doom oder Silent Hill.



Ich glaube, das liegt aber auch daran, dass die Optik nicht versucht realistisch zu sein.
Der Unterschied zu Dead Space und Konsorten ist, dass du nicht mit dickem Waffenarsenal in Knalleroptik auf Monster ballerst, sondern in so einer Legowelt wo alles so statisch ist, du ziemlich einsam von ziemlich simpel aussehenden Gestalten verfolgt wirst.
Das hat doch was ziemlich perfides und gruseliges an sich, finde ich.

Da ist ein 3D Schocker doch irgendwie eine ganz andere Nummer, weil die Simplizität fehlt. ^^

Und bei Minecraft die immer gleichen Geräusche wenn sie sich bewegen, naja muss ich ja nix weiter zu sagen... ich scheiß mir die Buxe voll


----------



## tonygt (14. August 2011)

Abend


----------



## schneemaus (14. August 2011)

Huhu

Mann, die Endermen sind ja echt abartig gruselig. Flüstern die echt so, wenn die auf dich zukommen? *schauer* Lieber Minecraft erstmal nicht wieder anrühren und wenn nur auf Peaceful :/


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2011)

Also wenn die kommen, hol ich mir den Gun Mod, und renn nurnoch mit der AK rum und dem Inventar voll Munition D:

Das Zitat unt er einem Video über den Enderman ist auch episch.

  (knocks on door)

 me: hello?

 spider skele zombie&#65279; creeper: LET US IN!!!!!

 me: why should i?

 spider skele zombie creeper:becuse the ender men is here

 meh crap!! whers herobrine?

 spider skele zombie creeper:the enderman got him!

 me:OH SHIZ GET IN!


----------



## tonygt (14. August 2011)

Wer spielt mit mir LOL ?


----------



## Konov (14. August 2011)

Abend zusammen.
Bin zu beschäftigt für LOL und wirklich Lust hab ich irgenwie auch net.


----------



## tonygt (14. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend zusammen.
> Bin zu beschäftigt für LOL und wirklich Lust hab ich irgenwie auch net.



 Och bitte


----------



## Dominau (14. August 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Konov (14. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Och bitte



Kannst ja auch was anderes zocken oder so. ^^


----------



## tonygt (14. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch was anderes zocken oder so. ^^



Mag aber LOL spielen ^^


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Nabend



Huhu Max


----------



## Dominau (14. August 2011)

Diese Enderman's sehen echt böse aus


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Diese Enderman's sehen echt böse aus



Pff, mir im MP egal


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2011)

Ich hätte gerne den Passierschein A 38 bin ich hier richtig?


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne den Passierschein A 38 bin ich hier richtig?



Nein.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein.



Bekomme ich hier das gelbe Formular?


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bekomme ich hier das gelbe Formular?



Nein.

Aber du bekommst nen Schlag auf den Hinterkopf ^.^


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lIiUR2gV0xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (14. August 2011)

Ach .. ich gebs auf. Mit LoL werd ich mich nie anfreunden.
Wart ich eben auf Dota2


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ach .. ich gebs auf. Mit LoL werd ich mich nie anfreunden.
> Wart ich eben auf Dota2



Dota 2 ist noch komplexer als LoL D:


----------



## Dominau (14. August 2011)

Egal .. ich will trotzdem Dota2 spielen D:
Bin mal schlafen, hab morgen viel vor^^
Schlaft gut.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2011)

Oh man. Fernsehkritik.tv ist einfach nur göttlich. Da hat doch einer bei nem Bericht über den Rewe-Datenklau noch nen Tab von P*rntube offen :O


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oh man. Fernsehkritik.tv ist einfach nur göttlich. Da hat doch einer bei nem Bericht über den Rewe-Datenklau noch nen Tab von P*rntube offen :O



Ist doch gut so ^.^


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2011)

Macht mal was


----------



## H2OTest (15. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vvhr3PFHX-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2011)

W
T
F


----------



## H2OTest (15. August 2011)

uhh you touch my tralala


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> uhh you touch my tralala



Das macht nur Seanbuddha ;o


----------



## H2OTest (15. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das macht nur Seanbuddha ;o



my ding ding dong?


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> my ding ding dong?



Buddha ding ding dongt täglich :O


----------



## Konov (15. August 2011)

Wünsche eine angenehme Nacht


----------



## H2OTest (15. August 2011)

|[|-| |) | r /\ |_| ( |-|


----------



## Grushdak (15. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[sub]Ding ding dong trallalala ... ^^[/sub]


----------



## H2OTest (15. August 2011)

mit einem warum liegt hier stroh rum? verabschiede ich mich dann mal 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kjOWo3ibBds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das macht nur Seanbuddha ;o



Jetzt reichts mir. Razyl, ab heute bin ich im Krieg mit dir!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hP5_xTVAY_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (15. August 2011)

Genau Folgendes zu aktivieren, macht sich zwar zum Aktualisieren einer Seite gut -
aber nicht - wenn man noch was posten will. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


goodnight "Wasser-Test" ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Jetzt reichts mir. Razyl, ab heute bin ich im Krieg mit dir!



Aber... aber... warum denn?


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> mit einem warum liegt hier stroh rum? verabschiede ich mich dann mal






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Razyl schrieb:


> Aber... aber... warum denn?





Haste zufällig ölreserven oder vieleicht sind bald wieder wahlen - oder einfach weil er es kann


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. August 2011)

ich mach dann hier schluss für heute^^ gn8


----------



## orkman (15. August 2011)

ich bin auch mal weg ... nachti nacht


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. August 2011)

So, gleich 5:45 Uhr.. Baseball ist zu Ende (Meine Cardinals haben 6:2 gewonnen)

Ich kann ins Bett


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2011)

Guten Abend!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. August 2011)

moin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2011)

Nabend.

Ich überleg mir grad ne Xbox 360 zu besorgen...  bin aber noch unschlüssig. :x Besonders spiele wie Gears of War 3, Alan Wake oder Deadly Premonition reizen mich sehr, aber naja...


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> Ich überleg mir grad ne Xbox 360 zu besorgen... bin aber noch unschlüssig. :x Besonders spiele wie Gears of War 3, Alan Wake oder Deadly Premonition reizen mich sehr, aber naja...



Wenn du das Geld über hast...


----------



## painschkes (15. August 2011)

_Für Alan Wake lohnt sie sich aufjeden Fall ;-)_


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. August 2011)

Wassermelone beim Rewe gekauft.. die schmeckt total faulig. Bah.


----------



## tonygt (15. August 2011)

Abend


----------



## Skatero (15. August 2011)

Nabend,

Hat jemand die Harman Kardon HKTS 11 BQ 5.1 und kann sagen, ob sie gut sind?


----------



## seanbuddha (15. August 2011)

Grüsse ^^


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wassermelone beim Rewe gekauft.. die schmeckt total faulig. Bah.



D.h.: Nie wieder im Rewe einkaufen!


----------



## seanbuddha (15. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> D.h.: Nie wieder im Rewe einkaufen!



Feind in Sichtkontakt!
Aufstellen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (15. August 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Grushdak (15. August 2011)

nabend ...


Razyl schrieb:


> D.h.: Nie wieder im Rewe einkaufen!


Was für ein Stuss !!
Das kann Dir bei jedem Markt passieren.

Ich würde einfach morgen noch eine kaufen.
Es heißt ja bei ReWe <Jeden Tag ein bischen besser ...>  (wer's glaubt^)


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Was für ein Stuss !!
> Das kann Dir bei jedem Markt passieren.



Ach, wirklich? Hab ich ja gar nicht gewusst!!


----------



## H2OTest (15. August 2011)

jetzt gefällt mir sogar scream metal bzw death core


----------



## Grushdak (15. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, wirklich? Hab ich ja gar nicht gewusst!!


Na, nicht verstanden, worauf ich hinaus wollte? 

gn8


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. August 2011)

nimm die melone, mit kasenzettel udn tausch sie um, das machen die


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> D.h.: Nie wieder im Rewe einkaufen!



Ich hatte neulich faulige Paprika von Real und verschimmelte Physalis von Aldi. Das kann einem wirklich überall passieren.


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hatte neulich faulige Paprika von Real und verschimmelte Physalis von Aldi. Das kann einem wirklich überall passieren.



Hab ich auch nie angezweifelt.


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nie angezweifelt.



Ich würd einen Smiley dahinter setzen, es gibt genug Vollidioten, die dann wirklich davon ausgehen, dass REWE schlechte Qualität verkauft und den Laden meiden. 

Hatte so einen Fall mal bei meinem ehemaligen Arbeitgeber. Da hatte jemand eine beschädigte Disk und hat bei Studivz gejammert und am nächsten Tag hatte ich schreiende Kiddies im Laden, die überall verbreiteten, dass der Laden kaputte Spiele verkauft.


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-cSFPIwMEq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




!!!!


----------



## Loinus (16. August 2011)

-gelöscht-

mist, da war einer schneller


----------



## Konov (16. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> !!!!



Toll. Nein eigentlich gar nicht, denn ich find der Trailer ist so aussagekräftig wie ein Kanten Brot.
Ok, dass ein DOTA2 das Rad nicht neu erfindet, war klar, aber was soll uns dieses halbgare Animationsgekloppe jetzt sagen?

Cinematic im Durchschnittsformat. Gähn. ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. August 2011)

its about time^^

valve video im stil von tf2, passt schon


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Toll. Nein eigentlich gar nicht, denn ich find der Trailer ist so aussagekräftig wie ein Kanten Brot.
> Ok, dass ein DOTA2 das Rad nicht neu erfindet, war klar, aber was soll uns dieses halbgare Animationsgekloppe jetzt sagen?
> 
> Cinematic im Durchschnittsformat. Gähn. ^^



Was soll uns das sagen? Hmm... ich erinnere mich da ein kleines Spiel namens Team Fortress 2, dass auch mit solchen Render-Videos gut beworben wurde...


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hatte neulich faulige Paprika von Real und verschimmelte Physalis von Aldi. Das kann einem wirklich überall passieren.



ich hätte nen verschimmelten frischkäse aufstrich anzubieten.

war bei netto hatte da mal bresso gekauft und war auch gekühlt und so alles richtig nur irgend ein spassvogel hat im kühlregal die aluminumfolie geöffnet 2 cm so das dann luft rankam.


----------



## Konov (16. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was soll uns das sagen? Hmm... ich erinnere mich da ein kleines Spiel namens Team Fortress 2, dass auch mit solchen Render-Videos gut beworben wurde...



Das ist aber kein Grund es nachzumachen oder? ^^

Wenn natürlich beide Spiele von Valve sind... hmm dann lässt mich das eher auf deren mangelnden Erfindungsreichtum schließen.


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein Grund es nachzumachen oder? ^^
> 
> Wenn natürlich beide Spiele von Valve sind... hmm dann lässt mich das eher auf deren mangelnden Erfindungsreichtum schließen.



Nein, es zeigt eher, dass sie genau wissen wie die Branche funktioniert. Nahezu jeder nutzt mittlerweile die Macht eines gut gemachten Cinematic-Trailers. Ist halt ne verdammt gute Werbung...


----------



## Konov (16. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, es zeigt eher, dass sie genau wissen wie die Branche funktioniert. Nahezu jeder nutzt mittlerweile die Macht eines gut gemachten Cinematic-Trailers. Ist halt ne verdammt gute Werbung...




Eben nicht... ich kann da von Macht nix spüren. Der Trailer ist lahm und weder spannend noch innovativ.
Warscheinlich bin ich zu anspruchsvoll für die Kundenriege von VALVE.


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Eben nicht... ich kann da von Macht nix spüren. Der Trailer ist lahm und weder spannend noch innovativ.
> Warscheinlich bin ich zu anspruchsvoll für die Kundenriege von VALVE.



Oder du hast Dota nie gespielt


----------



## Konov (16. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oder du hast Dota nie gespielt



Wenn du mit Dota die Mod für WC3 meinst, dann ja.
Wenn das irgendwann mal ein eigenständiges Spiel gewesen sein sollte (darüber bin ich nicht informiert), dann nein.


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Dota die Mod für WC3 meinst, dann ja.
> Wenn das irgendwann mal ein eigenständiges Spiel gewesen sein sollte (darüber bin ich nicht informiert), dann nein.



Dann sollte dich der Trailer anmachen. Ich find ihn klasse - er passt zum Spiel. Und mit Dota 2 kann ich auch endlich weg von LoL und der Kundenverarsche Riot


----------



## Konov (16. August 2011)

Hmmm, finde das Dota Prinzip mittlerweile leider schon wieder recht ausgelutscht. Ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache... gibt ja auch Leute die noch jeden Tag CS zocken.
Für mich wär das nix.

Finde es fehlen die Innovationen im Spielprinzip.


----------



## TheGui (16. August 2011)

ich  hasse Spinnen, grad ne mittelgroße Kellerspine an der WC Decke gesehen und erstmal gekillt... jetzt hab ich Paranoia und sehe überall nurnoch Spinen xD


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2011)

Ich brauche dieses Buch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann mir als angehende Geschichtslehrerin schon denken, was für Weisheiten sich darin finden.


----------



## TheGui (16. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich brauche dieses Buch:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kann mir als angehende Geschichtslehrerin schon denken, was für Weisheiten sich darin finden.



z,B.?


----------



## Konov (16. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich brauche dieses Buch:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich kann mir als angehende Geschichtslehrerin schon denken, was für Weisheiten sich darin finden.



Ahahaha, das ja geil dass es so ein Buch gibt. Würde mich auch direkt interessieren.
Warscheinlich ist das Buch aus demselben Grund geschrieben worden, warum Serdar Somuncu über 1500 Lesungen aus "Mein Kampf" gemacht hat, in denen sicherlich zahlreiche wenig geschichtsinformierte Jugendliche saßen.


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2011)

@deane 

ich dachte geschichte wird heutzutage auf facebook gelehrt siehe hier ^^

http://www.collegehumor.com/article/6486984/facebook-news-feed-history-of-the-world-big-bang-to-humans


axxo google sagt

http://www.abebooks.de/Adolf-Hitler-geh%C3%B6rt-habe-Bo%C3%9Fmann-Dieter/1651100229/bd

http://www.sezession.de/5738/adolf-fuer-anfaenger-fundstuecke-3.html


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Finde es fehlen die Innovationen im Spielprinzip.



Dann wäre es kein MOBA mehr.


----------



## Konov (16. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann wäre es kein MOBA mehr.



Das mag sein, aber dann wirds halt auch irgendwann langweilig 

Es gibt so Kartenspiel Dauerbrenner wie MAUMAU; die werden wohl nie langweilig... aber naja...


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2011)

das beste kartenspiel ist immer noch uno ^^


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber dann wirds halt auch irgendwann langweilig



Nope.


----------



## Konov (16. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nope.



Jaja, du bist aber nicht die Regel, Herr Razyl!


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jaja, du bist aber nicht die Regel, Herr Razyl!



Hm, DotA spielen heute noch einige tausend. LoL liegt bei 1,5 Millionen Nutzern pro Tag...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. August 2011)

jo und da gibts nur 1 karte oder  ich komm auf die spiele auch nich klar


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2011)

dafür hat dota die besser abkürzung bekommen ^^

lol ist einfach zu blöde abkürzung für league of legend ^^


----------



## Konov (16. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, DotA spielen heute noch einige tausend. LoL liegt bei 1,5 Millionen Nutzern pro Tag...



Das bedeutet aber nicht zwingend, dass all diese Spieler das Dota Prinzip NICHT langweilig finden... 

So ich geh ins Bettchen, gute Nacht die Damen und Herren!


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das bedeutet aber nicht zwingend, dass all diese Spieler das Dota Prinzip NICHT langweilig finden...



Das bedeutet, dass sie es auf jeden Fall sehr gerne spielen. Ansonsten wäre es wohl eine enorme Zeitverschwendung...


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=68ooFbcPaY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Geigensolo!


----------



## schneemaus (16. August 2011)

Guten Aböööööööööööööööööööööhnd!

Ich hab's noch nie geschafft, genau dann ins Smalltalk-Forum zu gucken, wenn die Zeit so (fast) perfekt ist wie jetzt, um den NS zu eröffnen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. August 2011)

hallo alle beieinander


----------



## Edou (16. August 2011)

...the f*ck?


----------



## tonygt (16. August 2011)

Abend


----------



## Edou (16. August 2011)

...the f*ck...again!
Mirs langweilig, ich bin krank und mir is schlecht..ich geh pennen <.<.


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2011)

Guuuuten Abend


----------



## Edou (16. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Guuuuten Abend


Heile mich, sofort! Ok machs morgen ich penn glei ein so scheiße fühl ich mich


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. August 2011)

Twente liegt hinten, scheiße.


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2011)

Wer guckt denn die holländische Liga? o.O


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2011)

Oh hai




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5-QLikWM2aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer guckt denn die holländische Liga? o.O



Champions Leage - Quali?


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Champions Leage - Quali?



Achso ^^

Naja, morgen spielt erst Bayern :S


----------



## Konov (17. August 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## schneemaus (17. August 2011)

Ich kann's einfach nicht mehr. Entweder liegt's am Emulator, an meiner Müdigkeit oder ich bin einfach zu alt für Donkey Kong Country 3 geworden  Dabei hat's vor ein paar Monaten bei meiner besten Freundin an der Konsole noch gut geklappt ._.


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich kann's einfach nicht mehr. Entweder liegt's am Emulator, an meiner Müdigkeit oder ich bin einfach zu alt für Donkey Kong Country 3 geworden  Dabei hat's vor ein paar Monaten bei meiner besten Freundin an der Konsole noch gut geklappt ._.



Du bist natürlich nicht zu alt und nicht zu müde. Es liegt am Emulator! *maus tröst*


----------



## Konov (17. August 2011)

Ist zwar schon kleiner geworden aber immer noch nerviger Pickel auf der Nase. 

Geht mir das auf den Sack dieses Teil.


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2011)

Boah, dämliches Trackmania 2 -.- warum lehnt die Seite andauernd meine Bestellung ab D:


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Boah, dämliches Trackmania 2 -.- warum lehnt die Seite andauernd meine Bestellung ab D:



Vielleicht mag die Seite dich nicht


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Vielleicht mag die Seite dich nicht



Nein, deren Bestellserver gehen nur in die Knie


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, deren Bestellserver gehen nur in die Knie



Weil du zuviele Anfragen schickst


----------



## schneemaus (17. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist natürlich nicht zu alt und nicht zu müde. Es liegt am Emulator! *maus tröst*



Danke, Danke. Wird wohl so gewesen sein. Hab's nämlich trotz Müdigkeit noch geschafft, das blöde Level xD Aber ich hab jetzt ausgemacht. War glaub ich echt zu müde auch. Und natürlich die blöde Steuerung 

Schlaft gut!


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Danke, Danke. Wird wohl so gewesen sein. Hab's nämlich trotz Müdigkeit noch geschafft, das blöde Level xD Aber ich hab jetzt ausgemacht. War glaub ich echt zu müde auch. Und natürlich die blöde Steuerung
> 
> Schlaft gut!



Guuuute Naaacht


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. August 2011)

urlaub is cool^^

gn8


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. August 2011)

und abend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2011)

whadup ?^^


----------



## tonygt (17. August 2011)

Abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. August 2011)

Guten Abend!


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2011)

Aaaaaaaabend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. August 2011)

Keiner schreibt was, die hassen uns!


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Keiner schreibt was, die hassen uns!



Sie haben nur Respekt.


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2011)

die warten alle bis razyl schlafen geht ^^


----------



## Grushdak (17. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie haben nur Respekt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.........................




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2011)

Hiho *auf Patch 4.3 freu*


----------



## Konov (17. August 2011)

Abend allerseits!

Bin ich froh, dass es mir wieder besser geht.

Aber beim MTB fahren heute nachmittag ist bei meiner Abfahrt irgendwas unter mein Oberteil gekommen, ne Bremse, ne Mücke, ne Wespe, keine Ahnung was... jedenfalls hat mich was gestochen. Das hat am Anfang verdammt weh getan, jetzt ist der Schmerz nur noch gering. Jemand ne Ahnung was das gewesen sein könnte? Ist ne kleine Stelle am Bauch, etwa 1x1cm geschwollen. Der Einstich nur Stecknadelkopf-groß.

Wenns schlimmer wird, gehe ich zum Arzt.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend allerseits!
> 
> Bin ich froh, dass es mir wieder besser geht.
> 
> ...



Denke ein Harmloser Insektenstich. Kühle es und Pack Tee drauf. [Kräutertee ist gut!]


----------



## Magogan (17. August 2011)

Noch 7 Tage und 10 Minuten bis zu meinem 18. Geburtstag


----------



## Konov (17. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Denke ein Harmloser Insektenstich. Kühle es und Pack Tee drauf. [Kräutertee ist gut!]



Wie Tee drauf packen? Den kalten Beutel drauflegen?

Hab leider nur grünen Tee und Darjeeling Tee. ^^


----------



## Deanne (17. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Aber beim MTB fahren heute nachmittag ist bei meiner Abfahrt irgendwas unter mein Oberteil gekommen, ne Bremse, ne Mücke, ne Wespe, keine Ahnung was... jedenfalls hat mich was gestochen. Das hat am Anfang verdammt weh getan, jetzt ist der Schmerz nur noch gering. Jemand ne Ahnung was das gewesen sein könnte? Ist ne kleine Stelle am Bauch, etwa 1x1cm geschwollen. Der Einstich nur Stecknadelkopf-groß.



Ich will ja nicht wieder mit den bösen, bösen Hausmitteln anfangen, aber:

Hattest du dir nicht Teebaumöl besorgt? Das hilft auch gut gegen Insektenstiche und im schlimmsten Fall auch gegen Entzündungen. 
Ansonsten eine aufgeschnittene Zwiebel darüber reiben. Bei mir verschwinden Insektenstiche nach dieser Behandlung immer schnell.

Ich würde übrigens auf eine Bremse tippen, die stechen ordentlich zu. Da kann die Schwellung auch mal größer ausfallen. 

Bleib aber trotzdem aufmerksam. Wenn Schwindel und Atembeschwerden auftreten, solltest du das nächste Krankenhaus aufsuchen. 
Mit einer Überreaktion ist nicht zu spaßen.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2011)

Wieso steht bei dir eigentlich "Die coolste Sau von N-Tv"


----------



## Deanne (17. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso steht bei dir eigentlich "Die coolste Sau von N-Tv"



Das habe ich mal irgendwo im Fernsehn aufgeschnappt (glaube, bei TV Total) und fand es ganz spaßig. Plus: es reimt sich.


----------



## Vrocas (18. August 2011)

ich liebe euch


----------



## Konov (18. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht wieder mit den bösen, bösen Hausmitteln anfangen, aber:
> 
> Hattest du dir nicht Teebaumöl besorgt? Das hilft auch gut gegen Insektenstiche und im schlimmsten Fall auch gegen Entzündungen.
> Ansonsten eine aufgeschnittene Zwiebel darüber reiben. Bei mir verschwinden Insektenstiche nach dieser Behandlung immer schnell.
> ...



Danke für die Tipps!
Das Teebaumöl ist noch auf dem Postweg irgendwo in den Untiefen der DHL. Hoffe es kommt morgen an.




Vrocas schrieb:


> ich liebe euch



Danke, ebenso!

Hast du gesoffen?


----------



## Vrocas (18. August 2011)

nö :>


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> ich liebe euch



Ui schön


----------



## Deanne (18. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das Teebaumöl ist noch auf dem Postweg irgendwo in den Untiefen der DHL. Hoffe es kommt morgen an.



Bei dm gibts auch welches, recht günstig. Falls deine Flasche mal leer ist oder verschollen geht. Ich könnte dir auch ein paar Tropfen mit purer Gedankenkraft herüberschicken. Haha!!



Vrocas schrieb:


> ich liebe euch



Hoffentlich nur rein platonisch, sonst reported wieder irgendwer.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. August 2011)

Nachts im Internet rumnerden? Auch cool!


----------



## Vrocas (18. August 2011)

türlich, gibt nichts über rein platonische liebe!


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2011)

Rise and shine...


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nachts im Internet rumnerden? Auch cool!



Alko du oller


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nur rein platonisch, sonst reported wieder irgendwer.




hm, in den foren regeln find ich nichts wo steht das liebe verboten ist ^^


@deane 

scary movie oder woher hast deinen avatar ?


----------



## Vrocas (18. August 2011)

freut ihr euch schon auf pätsch fia pungt trai?


----------



## Deanne (18. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hm, in den foren regeln find ich nichts wo steht das liebe verboten ist ^^



Nichts mit Anfassen und Körperflüssigkeiten austauschen!!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> freut ihr euch schon auf pätsch fia pungt trai?



Endlich kann ich den Leuten mein Mage T 0,5 und Teebus Langschwert der Loderflammen zeigen ohne Schaden einzubüssen


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nichts mit Anfassen und Körperflüssigkeiten austauschen!!!!



liebe ist nicht gleich sex


----------



## Deanne (18. August 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> freut ihr euch schon auf pätsch fia pungt trai?



Hexer-T5 und mein geliebtes Großschwert des Alptraums. Und der ganze Kram aus dem alten ZA. <3



Kamsi schrieb:


> liebe ist nicht gleich sex



Weiß ich doch, aber das war ja auch nicht so ganz ernst gemeint.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> liebe ist nicht gleich sex



Für manche schon *Skeptisch auf Deanne schau*


----------



## Deanne (18. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Für manche schon *Skeptisch auf Deanne schau*



Ihr seid heute aber auch wieder unlustig. Ich bin die Keuschheit in Person.


----------



## Vrocas (18. August 2011)

ich versteh das nicht so richtig mit diesem transformigiriatordings 

Geht man zu dem hin und sagt "he dude ich will mein gear look like T2" und dann zahlt man 100000 Gold?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> ich versteh das nicht so richtig mit diesem transformigiriatordings
> 
> Geht man zu dem hin und sagt "he dude ich will mein gear look like T2" und dann zahlt man 100000 Gold?



Ist Quasi wie ausrüsten nur das deine Werte sich nicht ändern. Wenn du wie t2 Aussehen möchtest musst du auch erstmal T2 haben


----------



## Vrocas (18. August 2011)

dann muss man das t2 anziehen aber die werte bleiben, oder werden die werte von z.b. T12 auf das T2 rüberkopiert?


----------



## Deanne (18. August 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> dann muss man das t2 anziehen aber die werte bleiben, oder werden die werte von z.b. T12 auf das T2 rüberkopiert?



Ich denke mal, dass die Werte des eigentliche Teils gleich bleiben. T2 würde dann nur die Optik verändern.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

nein das sieht nur so aus. Es wird nichts geändert.
Bin ich der einzige der HdRO gespielt hat und die Offiziellen Infos zu 4.3 Liest?


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Für manche schon *Skeptisch auf Deanne schau*



das ist jetzt fies ^^

und man kann im inet so schlecht humor/sarkasmus erkennen ohne smilies oder schild ^^


@ sean 

habe es gelesen das mit der rüstung tauschen war schon in rift cool aber da konnte man auch es noch umfärben ^^

mal schauen was aus sw tor wird und fallen earth ^^


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2011)

Wer hat hier Sex?


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2011)

du nicht


gerade ebend gefunden ^^

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Sex


----------



## Vrocas (18. August 2011)

der razyl mit der hand :O


----------



## Deanne (18. August 2011)

Keiner von uns. Deshalb müssen wir auch um diese Uhrzeit im Internet rumhängen. Wobei Sex und Buffed-Forum gleichzeitig... Hm, nein.


----------



## Kuya (18. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Keiner von uns. Deshalb müssen wir auch um diese Uhrzeit im Internet rumhängen. Wobei Sex und Buffed-Forum gleichzeitig... Hm, nein.


Seeeeeervvvuuuuuussss,
...bin wieder daheim!!! 



Naja... so besoffen wie ich bin, wäre Sex u7nd Buffed-Forum gleichzeitig für mich auch kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du nicht



Stimmt, sonst wäre ich gar nicht hier. :O


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2011)

@ deanne 

smartphone mit tappatalk ?

aber kein iphone das hat ja die sex sperre ^^


----------



## Vrocas (18. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Seeeeeervvvuuuuuussss,
> ...bin wieder daheim!!!
> 
> 
> ...



saufnase!


----------



## Deanne (18. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @ deanne
> 
> smartphone mit tappatalk ?
> 
> aber kein iphone das hat ja die sex sperre ^^



<---- iphone

Damn.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. August 2011)

Ich bin hier und vorallem auf lachschon angemeldet.




Ich habe eine doppelte Sexresistenz.


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IraQfhlMwi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L3ZiLXa_8HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (18. August 2011)

Ich kann nix dafür... war ne Grillparty, und dauernd kommt wer und gibt mir ein volles Glas,
obwohl ich meins gerade erst leer bekommen habe... 

PS: Wenn du weiblich wärst, Alkopopsteuer, hätte ich da ein Antisexresistenzmittel... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YV3kvJmZitU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bang't jemand mit mir? (Außer meinen Nachbarn).


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @ deanne
> 
> smartphone mit tappatalk ?



Tapatalk wäre klasse... hätte Google ein vernünftigtes Bezahlsystem


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Lol was für Themen


----------



## Konov (18. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Bei dm gibts auch welches, recht günstig. Falls deine Flasche mal leer ist oder verschollen geht. Ich könnte dir auch ein paar Tropfen mit purer Gedankenkraft herüberschicken. Haha!!


 
 Hau rein. Ich warte!




Deanne schrieb:


> Nichts mit Anfassen und *Körperflüssigkeiten austauschen!!!!*



Zu spät, du hast bereits gesagt, du willst Tropfen mit mir tauschen. 




Deanne schrieb:


> Ihr seid heute aber auch wieder unlustig. Ich bin die Keuschheit in Person.



So wie die unschuldige Killerbraut in Schulmädchenuniform in Sucker Punch? 



Fazit: Ihr Freaks!


----------



## Deanne (18. August 2011)

Wie, das iphone blockt Nippel? Das wusste ich gar nicht. Sehr ominös.


----------



## Vrocas (18. August 2011)

WAS FRIK LAN :O

ICH GEH PENNEN HAUSTE BAUSTE 

SCHWUPP DI WUPP KARTOFFELSUPP

I LUV CAPS


----------



## Konov (18. August 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> WAS FRIK LAN :O
> 
> ICH GEH PENNEN HAUSTE BAUSTE
> 
> ...





Ich muss noch wach bleiben weil ich sonst eh net schlafen kann.


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wie, das iphone blockt Nippel? Das wusste ich gar nicht. Sehr ominös.



du kriegst nen schwarzen balken über primäre und sekundäre geschlechtsmerkmale beim iphone für deine apps


----------



## Kuya (18. August 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> WAS FRIK LAN :O
> 
> ICH GEH PENNEN HAUSTE BAUSTE
> 
> ...



Nö Vrocas.....
deine Schreibweise zwingt dich dazu mit mir noch ein paar kurze zu kippen...


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hau rein. Ich warte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teebaumöl nicht die tropfen wie du denkst ^^ 

und konov ab unter die kalte dusche du vertreibst nur die frauen aus den board mit sowas


----------



## Kuya (18. August 2011)

Oder Teebauml, mir doch egal womit du eingerieben werdne willst..


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du kriegst nen schwarzen balken über primäre und sekundäre geschlechtsmerkmale beim iphone für deine apps



Was für Spielverderber


----------



## Deanne (18. August 2011)

Jetzt ist aber gut mit den unkeuschen Andeutungen!!



Kamsi schrieb:


> und konov ab unter die kalte dusche du vertreibst nur die frauen aus den board mit sowas



Richtig, ich fühle mich sexuell belästigt. :-(


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2011)

und alles ist nur vrocas schuld ^^


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2011)

Jetzt macht halt mal was witziges -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. August 2011)

Penis.




Das iPhone verwährt sicher sofort das öffnen von lachschon. Da kann man sich vor dem Wort "Penis" und vor Kombinationen davon nicht retten.


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Penis.



irgendwie muss ich da an den geben sie ihr passwort ein witz drandenken ^^


----------



## Konov (18. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Teebaumöl nicht die tropfen wie du denkst ^^



Ach waaaas


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ach waaaas



Hab das Gefühl das Konov bald mit dem Schwarzen Van bei Deanne vorfährt


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2011)

und ihr schuhe von zalando bringt oder wie ? ^^


----------



## Deanne (18. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hab das Gefühl das Konov bald mit dem Schwarzen Van bei Deanne vorfährt



Dann gibts direkt eines mit der Keule drüber und er landet im Keller. Bei trockenem Brot und Tetris, zusammen mit den anderen gutgläubigen Gamern. Ha!


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2011)

warum liegt da brot und warum hast du tetris in der hand ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dann gibts direkt eines mit der Keule drüber und er landet im Keller. Bei trockenem Brot und Tetris, zusammen mit den anderen gutgläubigen Gamern. Ha!



Omg


----------



## Kuya (18. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (18. August 2011)

Nom, nom, ich gehe jetzt ins Bett und esse meine feine Tütensuppe.


----------



## Kuya (18. August 2011)

Auf Bett hab ich eigentlich keine Lust, aber auf eine Tütensuppe Yammi...


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Ist mein Mage so nicht herrlich?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stehe so gerade in Dala herum. [Dala wegen Stop bei Argentumturnier]


----------



## tonygt (18. August 2011)

Wenn intressiert WoW ist doch schon lange out wer jetzt inn sein will spielt LOL


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Immer diese Hipster


----------



## Kuya (18. August 2011)

Es ist jetzt genau 4 Uhr!
Zeit für:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JlBQJzlGseo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich glaube ich sollte die Lichter ausmachen,
die Fenster alle aufreißen, und die Lautstärke mal für 5 Minuten auf Maximum stellen.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Omg was ist das denn?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=874pvcyx6KE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*Gitarre schnapp*


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Hi ihr *Doppelpost*


----------



## ZAM (18. August 2011)

OMFG


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> OMFG



So sieht man sich wieder Sahnebuttermacher :O


----------



## Petersburg (18. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> OMFG



Jeez!


----------



## zoizz (18. August 2011)

Es donnert und gewittert, in noch großzügigen Abständen .... PC ausmachen? Sollte ich vielleicht doch ne Steckdose mit Überspannungsschutz kaufen?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Es donnert und gewittert, in noch großzügigen Abständen .... PC ausmachen? Sollte ich vielleicht doch ne Steckdose mit Überspannungsschutz kaufen?



Ach solange die Gewitter nicht über einem sind gehts


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> OMFG



ZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM BWAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Ich habe den Namensänderungs-Scherz immernoch NICHT überwunden *schnief* Es ist tragisch!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GB-jt_-JweE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Edit sagt: Falsches Vid


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> OMFG



die diskussion über teebaum sex von gestern gelesen ?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> die diskussion über teebaum sex von gestern gelesen ?


Ich glaube es braucht mehr um Zamora zu schocken^^


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2011)

das irgendwann seine tastartur zurückbeisst ?


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich glaube es braucht mehr um Zamora zu schocken^^



Zam ist immun gegen so etwas.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zam ist immun gegen so etwas.


Oh ja da gabs schon einiges :O


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oh ja da gabs schon einiges :O



Er ist einfach.... unbesiegbar. Droppt dafür aber legendären Loot! :teach:


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oh ja da gabs schon einiges :O



two admins, one forum ?


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> two admins, one forum ?



Ich seh nur Noxiel


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er ist einfach.... unbesiegbar. Droppt dafür aber legendären Loot! :teach:



Nein nur diesen hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein nur diesen hier:



Seit Cataclysm ist er legendär!


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich seh nur Noxiel



okay du kennst wohl die abgründe vom internet noch nicht ^^

sollte ne parodie auf two girls one cup das video wurde damals im wow handelschat und teamspeak gepostet und wurde immer als was anderes beschrieben als es ist ^^


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> okay du kennst wohl die abgründe vom internet noch nicht ^^
> 
> sollte ne parodie auf two girls one cup das video wurde damals im wow handelschat und teamspeak gepostet und wurde immer als was anderes beschrieben als es ist ^^



Doch das kenn ich. Ich wollte nur Noxiel in die Diskussion mit einbeziehen :O


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2011)

du hast eine kranke fantasie razyl ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Razyl ist einfach nur Krank^^


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Razyl ist einfach nur Krank^^



Pfff 

Ich glaube ich bin unerwünscht.


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2011)

du hast ja die frauen aus den nachtschwärmer vertrieben ^^


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du hast ja die frauen aus den nachtschwärmer vertrieben ^^



ICH?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. August 2011)

Ach wat, Shakira ist da... 

(schön wärs  )

Nabend allerseits


----------



## Konov (18. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dann gibts direkt eines mit der Keule drüber und er landet im Keller. Bei trockenem Brot und Tetris, zusammen mit den anderen gutgläubigen Gamern. Ha!



Klingt verführerisch 

Und noch: Guten Abend!


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ach wat, Shakira ist da...
> 
> (schön wärs  )
> 
> Nabend allerseits



sicherheitsqoute ^^

wenn du zam ganz lieb fragst ändert er vieleicht deinen titel jetzt wo du dazu stehst ^^


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2011)

WOOOO ist Shakira?


----------



## Skatero (18. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ach wat, Shakira ist da...
> 
> (schön wärs  )
> 
> Nabend allerseits



Du hast übrigens in deiner Signatur Shakira falsch geschrieben.
Wieso sind da überhaupt so Hampelmänner?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Hi Konov du Anon


----------



## Konov (18. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hi Konov du Anon



Ich hab nen Moment gebraucht aber jetzt weiß ich, was du meinst 

Und nein ich bin kein Anon. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (18. August 2011)

Morsche!


----------



## Konov (18. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Morsche!



Moinsen Maus, alles fit?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du hast übrigens in deiner Signatur Shakira falsch geschrieben.
> Wieso sind da überhaupt so Hampelmänner?



Ne echt ? Hab ich Shakira falsch geschrieben ?... xD

Zu Frage 2: Man weiß es nicht!

*trollmode off*

Erklärung: Ich bin ein Fan der Band Enter SHIKARI (nicht Shakira), da der Nick SHIKARI (nicht Shakira) damals aber schon besetzt war, habe ich es halt mit 2 Zahlen ersetzt, also Sh1k4ri(nicht Shakira). Shakira (nicht Shikari) ist ne Sängerin, hat also nischts mit mir oder der Band zu tun, worauf man auch kommen könnte (Shakira= weiblich, Sh1k4ri bzw Enter SHIKARI (nicht Shakira)= männlich).  Und zu den Hampelmännern: Das sind die Jungs von Enter SHIKARI (nicht Shakira). In einem Video von denen springen sie halt so rum, ich fands lustig und deswegen ist es in meiner Signatur. 

*besserwissermode off*


----------



## schneemaus (18. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Moinsen Maus, alles fit?



Nö :/ Bin hundemüde und kann nich pennen weil zu warm. Noch dazu hat das mit der Stelle nicht geklappt, aber ich wäre eine "freundliche und geduldige Gesprächspartnerin" laut Absage. Freundlich kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen, aber geduldig? Ich bin ja froh, dass ich bei Patienten manchen Kommentar runterschlucken kann


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nö :/ Bin hundemüde und kann nich pennen weil zu warm. Noch dazu hat das mit der Stelle nicht geklappt, aber ich wäre eine "freundliche und geduldige Gesprächspartnerin" laut Absage. Freundlich kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen, aber geduldig? Ich bin ja froh, dass ich bei Patienten manchen Kommentar runterschlucken kann



Nach nach dem Gewitter ist mein Zimmer wunderbar Kühl


----------



## Konov (18. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nö :/ Bin hundemüde und kann nich pennen weil zu warm. Noch dazu hat das mit der Stelle nicht geklappt, aber ich wäre eine "freundliche und geduldige Gesprächspartnerin" laut Absage. Freundlich kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen, aber geduldig? Ich bin ja froh, dass ich bei Patienten manchen Kommentar runterschlucken kann



Pennen kann ich die Nacht warscheinlich auch net besonders gut. Zum Glück kühlt es sich aber dank Gewitter grad etwas ab.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. August 2011)

Hallo. Mal etwas für das Niewoh beitragen.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallo. Mal etwas für das Niewoh beitragen.



Alkopopsteuer mein alter Freund


----------



## Skatero (18. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ne echt ? Hab ich Shakira falsch geschrieben ?... xD
> 
> Zu Frage 2: Man weiß es nicht!
> 
> ...



Der Name ist ja echt dreist von Shakira kopiert.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der Name ist ja echt dreist von Shakira kopiert.



Oder von der blöden Band Enter Shikari


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der Name ist ja echt dreist von Shakira kopiert.


Melde das mal dem Management von Shakira.


----------



## painschkes (19. August 2011)

_Gibts irgendein leicht verständliches Programm mit dem man sein Zimmer ein wenig planen kann?

Möchtes das Bald mal wieder ein wenig ändern - will mal ein wenig rumprobieren..

Wäre super wenn da jemand 'ne Empfehlung hätte :-)_


----------



## Skatero (19. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oder von der blöden Band Enter Shikari



Nein, ich meine die Band "Enter Shikari" hat den Namen von Shakira kopiert.

Dich würde es sicher auch stören, wenn ich eine Band namens Enter Suanbeddha gründen würde oder?


----------



## Kamsi (19. August 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gibts irgendein leicht verständliches Programm mit dem man sein Zimmer ein wenig planen kann?
> 
> Möchtes das Bald mal wieder ein wenig ändern - will mal ein wenig rumprobieren..
> 
> Wäre super wenn da jemand 'ne Empfehlung hätte :-)_



http://www.freeware.de/programme/3d-wohnungsplaner/


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine die Band "Enter Shikari" hat den Namen von Shakira kopiert.
> 
> Dich würde es sicher auch stören, wenn ich eine Band namens Enter Suanbeddha gründen würde oder?



Ich habe niemanden gerne in mir :O


----------



## painschkes (19. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.freeware....wohnungsplaner/


_
Schau ich mir mal an , danke :-)_


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Morsche!



MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUS :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2011)

Bin schlafen. Nacht.


----------



## Kamsi (19. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich habe niemanden gerne in mir :O



und schon währen wir beim selben thema wie gestern ^^


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und schon währen wir beim selben thema wie gestern ^^



Welches?


----------



## Kamsi (19. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sex


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

Iiih


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Iiih



Nicht iiih sondern Fuck yeah


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nicht iiih sondern Fuck yeah



Solche bösen Worte hier 

Gesindel!


----------



## schneemaus (19. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nach nach dem Gewitter ist mein Zimmer wunderbar Kühl





Konov schrieb:


> Pennen kann ich die Nacht warscheinlich auch net besonders gut. Zum Glück kühlt es sich aber dank Gewitter grad etwas ab.



Macht mich noch neidisch >_>
Wär ja froh, wenn hier wenigstens ein Lüftchen ginge...



Razyl schrieb:


> MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUS :O



Huhu Razyl!


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Huhu Razyl!



*Maus Eiswürfel schenk*


----------



## schneemaus (19. August 2011)

Danke Razyl - Aber hilft heut auch irgendwie nich viel >_>


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2011)

So ich gehe mal schlafen...lasse das noch für schneemaus hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-UelyKSDRc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Vielleicht wirds Kühler oder es kommt ein Weihnachtsduft zu dir


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Danke Razyl - Aber hilft heut auch irgendwie nich viel >_>





Es ist zumindest einen Versuch wert!


----------



## Konov (19. August 2011)

Das Gewitter hier fetzt ordentlich. Schon bestimmt 2 Stunden am ballern hier als wenn die Russen kommen.


----------



## schneemaus (19. August 2011)

Jo, so war's bei meiner besten Freundin vorhin auch. Wohnst du irgendwie relativ in der Gegend zwischen Köln und Mainz? Dann bestünde ja noch Hoffnung, dass mich das Gewitter in 1-2 Stunden erreicht ._.


----------



## Konov (19. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Jo, so war's bei meiner besten Freundin vorhin auch. Wohnst du irgendwie relativ in der Gegend zwischen Köln und Mainz? Dann bestünde ja noch Hoffnung, dass mich das Gewitter in 1-2 Stunden erreicht ._.



Nein, Niedersachsen, das müsste durch NRW lange durch sein wenns hier ankommt 

So ich geh mich mal hinhauen, wünsche trotz Wärme eine angenehme Nachtruhe!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. August 2011)

abend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der Name ist ja echt dreist von Shakira kopiert.






Shikari ist persisch und bedeutet "der Jäger". Da das Boot eines Freundes der Band auch "Shikari" hieß, nannten sie sich Enter Shikari.

Sorry, diese Unwissenheit konnte ich einfach nicht so stehen lassen.

Nabend.^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. August 2011)

Tag.
Bin grad in Kiew, tolle Stadt.


----------



## Konov (19. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tag.
> Bin grad in Kiew, tolle Stadt.



Tag auch!


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2011)

Buh!


----------



## H2OTest (19. August 2011)

konov wo in nds wohnst du denn?


----------



## Ellesmere (19. August 2011)

Nabend - mir ist einfach langweilig und ich sag halt "Hallo"^^


----------



## tonygt (19. August 2011)

Abend


----------



## tonygt (19. August 2011)

So einen traurigen Film grade auf ARTE gesehen schlimm wie Cybermobing leben zerstört.


----------



## Edou (19. August 2011)

They believe they could walk on the water, playing god sleep with the devils daughter. They Killed your son and might kill mine but you dont mind..


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> They believe they could walk on the water, playing god sleep with the devils daughter. They Killed your son and might kill mine but you dont mind..



ICQ.


----------



## Edou (19. August 2011)

Nen ziemlich hohen glaub ich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Nen ziemlich hohen glaub ich.



danke, du darfst mir ein Bier spendieren..  

Ein Glück isses net auf die Tastatur geflossen o__o


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Nen ziemlich hohen glaub ich.



Dann halt nicht. =(


----------



## Edou (19. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> danke, du darfst mir ein Bier spendieren..
> 
> Ein Glück isses net auf die Tastatur geflossen o__o






Razyl schrieb:


> Dann halt nicht. =(


bin mitm handy on dude, sorry.


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> bin mitm handy on dude, sorry.



Dann an den Rechner ran :O


----------



## Edou (19. August 2011)

Heut nimmer, morgen wenn abwnds (campingplatz) spätestens sonntag dann.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> danke, du darfst mir ein Bier spendieren..
> 
> Ein Glück isses net auf die Tastatur geflossen o__o



Dein Bierverschleiß scheint wohl ziemlich hoch zu sein...


----------



## Edou (19. August 2011)

Demolition man...sylvester stallone ist einfach kewl!


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Heut nimmer, morgen wenn abwnds (campingplatz) spätestens sonntag dann.





Du bist doof!


----------



## Edou (19. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist doof!


Ich hab dich auch doof...aaahm lieb.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dein Bierverschleiß scheint wohl ziemlich hoch zu sein...



Nach ner 39-Stunden Woche darf man sich an nem Freitag-Abend wohl mal ein Bierchen gönnen, oder ?  

Und ja, das eine schwimmt jetzt mehr oder weniger noch auf meinem Schreibtisch. Mehr hab ich nicht. .__.


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich hab dich auch doof...aaahm lieb.



Du bist nicht sehr nett!


----------



## Edou (19. August 2011)

I'm a Rebel, a Rocker, a bloody Motherf*cker. I'm hard as a Rock so rude. :-)


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> I'm a Rebel, a Rocker, a bloody Motherf*cker. I'm hard as a Rock so rude. :-)



Ähhh...

lass mich das zusammenfassen: Nein.


----------



## Edou (19. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähhh...
> 
> lass mich das zusammenfassen: Nein.


+1


----------



## Edou (19. August 2011)

Rocky 3....hellyeah!....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> I'm a Rebel, a Rocker, a bloody Motherf*cker. I'm hard as a Rock so rude. :-)



Edou ist ein pöser pöser JungE ?


----------



## Edou (19. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Edou ist ein pöser pöser JungE ?


Manchmal, aber eher selten. :/ 

E: eben war ichs weil doppelpost!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> E: eben war ichs weil doppelpost!



/R3PPPP00000000rrrT 1111111

Ich bin mal afk/off, Herr der Ringe 1-3 reinziehen, adios!


----------



## Edou (19. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> /R3PPPP00000000rrrT 1111111
> 
> Ich bin mal afk/off, Herr der Ringe 1-3 reinziehen, adios!


Ololololol! :<
Ich bin au mal off, noch bissle Splinter Cell0rn.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2011)

Geil, Freitagabend, alle sind mit Freunden weg und ich nerde auf buffed rum! Auch cool!


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Geil, Freitagabend, alle sind mit Freunden weg und ich nerde auf buffed rum! Auch cool!



Du bist ein komischer Mensch.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. August 2011)

Und ich werd jetzt einfach mal Hammer Smashed Face fürn Bass üben. Besonders das Solo sollte ja ganz einfach zu machen sein.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> /R3PPPP00000000rrrT 1111111
> 
> Ich bin mal afk/off, Herr der Ringe 1-3 reinziehen, adios!




12h blue ray extended version?^^ bis morgen mittag xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> 12h blue ray extended version?^^ bis morgen mittag xD



Nein, nicht die 12 (?) Stunden extended Version ^^ Ist die DVD-Box. Gab es bei Saturn für 10 &#8364;.


----------



## Sabito (19. August 2011)

Huhu, meld mich auch mal wieder.^^


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Huhu, meld mich auch mal wieder.^^



Uhu!


----------



## schneemaus (19. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aVGYzNsAgK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




GUTEN ABEND!!!!!

*rumhüpf*

*gute Laune per Feenstaub verteil*

Huiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2011)

Guten Abend.


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> GUTEN ABEND!!!!!
> 
> *rumhüpf*
> 
> ...



Hu? So gut drauf? :O Warum?


----------



## Sabito (19. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hu? So gut drauf? :O Warum?



Ich könnt dir sagen, warum ich eigentlich gut drauf bin.^^


----------



## schneemaus (19. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hu? So gut drauf? :O Warum?



Ich hab die ganze Zeit Nightcore gehört. Da kommt man gut drauf. Und heut bin ich i-wie gut drauf, einfach so.

*weiter Feenstaub rumstäub*

Wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusch *pust*

Bekommt gute Laune!!!


----------



## schneemaus (19. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich könnt dir sagen, warum ich eigentlich gut drauf bin.^^



Du bist gut gelaunt? Das nenn ich mal überraschend  Erzähl ^^


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab die ganze Zeit Nightcore gehört. Da kommt man gut drauf. Und heut bin ich i-wie gut drauf, einfach so.
> 
> *weiter Feenstaub rumstäub*
> 
> ...



Ich glaube du hast irgendwas im Kaffee gehabt... ;P


----------



## Sabito (19. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Du bist gut gelaunt? Das nenn ich mal überraschend  Erzähl ^^



Bin ja auf einer neuen Schule, also neue Lehrer und neue Klasse (Berufsfachschule- IT Dienstleistungen) wir haben ganze drei Mädels in unserer Klasse, eine sitzt neben mir, heute mit der ins Gespräch gekommen, haben zwei Stunden lang gequatscht und haben uns ganz gut verstanden (eigentlich garnicht meine Art).^^


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Bin ja auf einer neuen Schule, also neue Lehrer und neue Klasse (Berufsfachschule- IT Dienstleistungen) wir haben ganze drei Mädels in unserer Klasse, eine sitzt neben mir, heute mit der ins Gespräch gekommen, haben zwei Stunden lang gequatscht und haben uns ganz gut verstanden (eigentlich garnicht meine Art).^^



Er wird erwachsen *.*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Bin ja auf einer neuen Schule, also neue Lehrer und neue Klasse (Berufsfachschule- IT Dienstleistungen) wir haben ganze drei Mädels in unserer Klasse, eine sitzt neben mir, heute mit der ins Gespräch gekommen, haben zwei Stunden lang gequatscht und haben uns ganz gut verstanden (eigentlich garnicht meine Art).^^



Ah also doch nicht die Buhmann Schule ?


----------



## Sabito (19. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er wird erwachsen *.*



Wenn das so weiter geht verlieb ich mich noch in sie. xD

@ Shika:
nein^^


----------



## schneemaus (19. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast irgendwas im Kaffee gehabt... ;P



Nö. Der Kaffee war ja schon heute Morgen um 10. Das wäre ja längst verflogen  Gönn mir meine gute Laune xP





Sabito schrieb:


> Bin ja auf einer neuen Schule, also neue Lehrer und neue Klasse (Berufsfachschule- IT Dienstleistungen) wir haben ganze drei Mädels in unserer Klasse, eine sitzt neben mir, heute mit der ins Gespräch gekommen, haben zwei Stunden lang gequatscht und haben uns ganz gut verstanden (eigentlich garnicht meine Art).^^



Na, ist doch schön! Vielleicht wird ja was draus x)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht verlieb ich mich noch in sie. xD



Im ruhig , lern sie erstmal kennen.


----------



## Sabito (19. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Na, ist doch schön! Vielleicht wird ja was draus x)



Hoffe ich mal, sie ist echt nett und in meinen Augen hübsch.... und sie hat nen Hamster, der ihre Klamotten anknabbert. xD

@ Shika:
Ja, das meinete ich ja, mit wenns so weiter geht.^^


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nö. Der Kaffee war ja schon heute Morgen um 10. Das wäre ja längst verflogen  Gönn mir meine gute Laune xP



Naja, kommt drauf an, wie viel Zeug im Kaffee war


----------



## schneemaus (19. August 2011)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey, Shakira is ja auch da! *Feenstaub pust*


----------



## schneemaus (19. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Hoffe ich mal, sie ist echt nett und in meinen Augen hübsch.... und sie hat nen Hamster, der ihre Klamotten anknabbert. xD



Ich hab gestern nen kostenfreien Hamsterkäfig für die Tochter von ner Freundin abgeholt (also für deren Hamster logischerweise), über die Kleinanzeigen von Ebay gefunden, inklusive Holzsteg, Kokosnusshäuschen, zwei Näpfen und nem Hamsterpflegebuch... Yeah! ^^



Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, kommt drauf an, wie viel Zeug im Kaffee war



Nur zwei Löffel Zucker und n Schluck Milch. Wär da was drin gewesen, wär meine Mutter auch so - ist sie aber nit, die is heute eher suboptimal gelaunt, mein Feenstaub hat nicht gewirkt 


Will jemand Kekse? *Keksdose in die Mitte vom NS stell*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

Hey Hey Hey Partypeople, seid ihr auch alle da ? 

Ich schau hier grad nebenbei Lord of the Ring Part 1. Ob ich 2 und 3 auch noch schaff ? Man munkelt 

Oh, die Schneemaus scheint äußerst gut drauf zu sein


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nur zwei Löffel Zucker und n Schluck Milch. Wär da was drin gewesen, wär meine Mutter auch so - ist sie aber nit, die is heute eher suboptimal gelaunt, mein Feenstaub hat nicht gewirkt



Vielleicht ist deine Mama schon immun dagegen...


----------



## schneemaus (19. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hey Hey Hey Partypeople, seid ihr auch alle da ?
> 
> Oh, die Schneemaus schein äußerst gut drauf zu sein



JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA *aufgeregt hüpf*




Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist deine Mama schon immun dagegen...



Nö. Ich bin einfach nur gut gelaunt heute, wieso gönnst du mir das nicht? 


Edit: Epischste Fehlermeldung aller Zeiten "Du hast in deinem Beitrag zu viele Smilies verwendet" - Ist mir NOCH NIE passiert


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2011)

Ach scheiße, ich kann schneemaus nicht unglücklich stimmen.




Das macht mich traurig und unglücklich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

t1m3 f0r s0m3 0ldsk00l sh1t...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uE-1RPDqJAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




The hobbits The hobbits The hobbits The hobbits  The hobbits to isengard...


----------



## schneemaus (19. August 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ach scheiße, ich kann schneemaus nicht unglücklich stimmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was? Deinen Satz hab ich irgendwie nich kapiert. Wieso willst du mich unglücklich machen o.O

*Feenstaub ins Gesicht pust* PAH! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FQ7RrWCfTwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nö. Ich bin einfach nur gut gelaunt heute, wieso gönnst du mir das nicht?



Ich gönn es dir doch  Bist doch die beste Maus der Welt :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

Auha, heude is aber viel love in the air hier.


----------



## schneemaus (19. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich gönn es dir doch  Bist doch die beste Maus der Welt :O



JUHU!!!! *tanz*

Da fällt mir ein, mir ist heute was Lustiges passiert.. Sitz mit meiner Mutter aufm Speicher und sind am Rauchen, war schon dunkel und ne Kerze an. Meine Mutter so n Kochheft am Gucken aber konnte rechts nie lesen, was da stand, weil zu dunkel. Ich also immer gelesen, stand da "Schneemousse" - versucht mal, gleichzeitig Mousse und Maus zu sagen, war mein erster Reflex und klang wirklich gut


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> JUHU!!!! *tanz*
> 
> Da fällt mir ein, mir ist heute was Lustiges passiert.. Sitz mit meiner Mutter aufm Speicher und sind am Rauchen, war schon dunkel und ne Kerze an. Meine Mutter so n Kochheft am Gucken aber konnte rechts nie lesen, was da stand, weil zu dunkel. Ich also immer gelesen, stand da "Schneemousse" - versucht mal, gleichzeitig Mousse und Maus zu sagen, war mein erster Reflex und klang wirklich gut



Du bist echt dermaßen gut drauf, oder? Da MUSS mehr dahinter stecken


----------



## tonygt (19. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> JUHU!!!! *tanz*
> 
> Da fällt mir ein, mir ist heute was Lustiges passiert.. Sitz mit meiner Mutter aufm Speicher und sind am Rauchen, war schon dunkel und ne Kerze an. Meine Mutter so n Kochheft am Gucken aber konnte rechts nie lesen, was da stand, weil zu dunkel. Ich also immer gelesen, stand da "Schneemousse" - versucht mal, gleichzeitig Mousse und Maus zu sagen, war mein erster Reflex und klang wirklich gut



Ich kann aber gut verstehen warum Schneemaus rumhüpft die sind echt net schlecht obwohls eigentlich nicht so meine Musik richtungt ist jetzt gehts mir gleich viel besser als vorher.

*auch freudig rumhüpf*


----------



## schneemaus (19. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist echt dermaßen gut drauf, oder? Da MUSS mehr dahinter stecken



Nein, leider nicht. Ich wünschte, es wäre so, aber nein. Heute ist einfach der.......



*TAG DER UNERGRÜNDLICHEN GUTEN LAUNE!!!!!*


​


----------



## schneemaus (19. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich kann aber gut verstehen warum Schneemaus rumhüpft die sind echt net schlecht obwohls eigentlich nicht so meine Musik richtungt ist jetzt gehts mir gleich viel besser als vorher.
> 
> *auch freudig rumhüpf*



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kyl8CM1zU_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*mit tonygt zusammen freudig rumhüpf*


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht. Ich wünschte, es wäre so, aber nein. Heute ist einfach der.......



Gibs zu: Du bist verliebt!


----------



## tonygt (19. August 2011)

Ich glaub die Musik geb ich mir wenn ich das nächste mal LoL spiele dann spring ich da auch rum wie nen Flummi und hau alle weg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DV6trOl5VkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Den Score muss ich mir auch nochmal besorgen, einfach nur wunderschön.

Wird Zeit, dass "The Hobbit" endlich in den Kinos erscheint.


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gibs zu: Du bist verliebt!



Schön wär's, aber nein, leider nicht. Einfach nur gut gelaunt ^^



tonygt schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Musik geb ich mir wenn ich das nächste mal LoL spiele dann spring ich da auch rum wie nen Flummi und hau alle weg



Yeah! Einfach geil ^^


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Bin ja auf einer neuen Schule, also neue Lehrer und neue Klasse (Berufsfachschule- IT Dienstleistungen) wir haben ganze drei Mädels in unserer Klasse, eine sitzt neben mir, heute mit der ins Gespräch gekommen, haben zwei Stunden lang gequatscht und haben uns ganz gut verstanden (eigentlich garnicht meine Art).^^



Cool ^^

Ist doch ne tolle Sache.

Und hör nicht auf Razyl, der wird im Gegensatz zu dir nie erwachsen...


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Cool ^^
> 
> Ist doch ne tolle Sache.
> 
> Und hör nicht auf Razyl, der wird im Gegensatz zu dir nie erwachsen...



Kooooooooooooooonoooooooooooooooooooov *knuddel* *hüpf* Extra für dich:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nTO2rdnxLYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und... Erwachsen werden? Ich mach doch nicht jeden Scheiß mit!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. August 2011)

12 teamwins noch für 500 toss achievement


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

Ich hab Konov und Razyl verscheucht ._.


----------



## Sabito (20. August 2011)

Ich wünschte moren wäre Montag.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich wünschte moren wäre Montag.^^



Sabito ist verliiiiiiebt Sabito ist verliiiiiiebt


----------



## Sabito (20. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sabito ist verliiiiiiebt Sabito ist verliiiiiiebt



Noch nicht ganz, noch nicht ganz!


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

Nach 2 Stunden? Das ging aber fix


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Sabito und "...." sitzen aufm Baum... sie turteln miteinander, man glaubt es kaum...    

Könnte noch 10 solcher Dinger raushauen ^^


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab Konov und Razyl verscheucht ._.



Nö bin noch da


----------



## Sabito (20. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nach 2 Stunden? Das ging aber fix



Man kann sich auch auf den ersten Blick verlieben und das sind nicht mal 1 Sek. xD


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Konov guck sich grade sicher die Vids an die ich gepostet hab


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab Konov und Razyl verscheucht ._.



Ich bin doch hier :O


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

*Gähn* langweilig


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Konov guck sich grade sicher die Vids an die ich gepostet hab



Rüchtüüüch!


----------



## Sabito (20. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sabito und "...." sitzen aufm Baum... sie turteln miteinander, man glaubt es kaum...
> 
> Könnte noch 10 solcher Dinger raushauen ^^



Und warum solltest du das? xD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


omg so alt und imermnoch gut


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Rüchtüüüch!



Sach ich doch  
Konov wann spielst du mal mit mir LOL ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Und warum solltest du das? xD



Keine Ahnung, mir ist auch langweilig :<

Aber ich geh jetzt glaube ich off, bis die Tage


----------



## Sabito (20. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, mir ist auch langweilig :<
> 
> Aber ich geh jetzt glaube ich off, bis die Tage


Nacht Shika.

Ich will, das Morgen Montag ist.... grummel... -.- xD


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

N8 Shikari


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nacht Shika.
> 
> Ich will, das Morgen Montag ist.... grummel... -.- xD



Was ist den da Kaputt wer will schon das Montag ist wenn man nicht grade Ferien hat ^^


----------



## Sabito (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Was ist den da Kaputt wer will schon das Montag ist wenn man nicht grade Ferien hat ^^



Jemand, der ein nettes, hübsches Mädchen in der Klasse hat und sich mit ihr gut versteht und sie wiedersehen will. xD


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Nightcore III und IV ?


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Jemand, der ein nettes, hübsches Mädchen in der Klasse hat und sich mit ihr gut versteht und sie wiedersehen will. xD



Such sie bei Facebook ?


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ich geh jetzt.

Aber schön, dass ich Konov und Razyl nicht verscheucht hab 

Mit dem Wissen kann ich beruhigt schlafen gehen xD


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Nightcore III und IV ?



DAS hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Keine Ahnung ^^


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> DAS hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Keine Ahnung ^^



Immer diese Fans die kp haben


----------



## Sabito (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Such sie bei Facebook ?



Naja, wenn ich keinen Fehler im Namen habe, gibt es nur eine Person mit dem Namen bei Facebook, aber ohne Bild kann ich das schlecht vergleichen.^^


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich keinen Fehler im Namen habe, gibt es nur eine Person mit dem Namen bei Facebook, aber ohne Bild kann ich das schlecht vergleichen.^^



Anschreiben und nachfragen ?


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Sach ich doch
> Konov wann spielst du mal mit mir LOL ?



Wenn ich das Spiel irgendwann nochmal ausbuddeln sollte 

@Shika
Nacht!


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Spiel irgendwann nochmal ausbuddeln sollte
> 
> @Shika
> Nacht!



LOL geht ab! 
Ab morgen gibts wieder Live Stream . Das macht Laune aufs Game^^
Welches Level bistn du ?


----------



## Sabito (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Anschreiben und nachfragen ?



Wenn sie es nicht ist, ist es eine wildfremde Person und wenn es wirklich eine fremde Person ist, ich schreibe nicht gerne fremde Personen an, leiber frage ich sie Montag.^^


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> LOL geht ab!
> Ab morgen gibts wieder Live Stream . Das macht Laune aufs Game^^
> Welches Level bistn du ?



Glaub irgendwo bei lvl 8 oder so


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Glaub irgendwo bei lvl 8 oder so



Das passt doch Optimal ich bin grade 12 geworden, spiel ich lieber mit dir als mit H20 weil ich da immer gegen die Leute im Bereich von 20-30 Spielen muss. Lass mal zusammen nen paar Noobs pwnen ^^


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wenn sie es nicht ist, ist es eine wildfremde Person und wenn es wirklich eine fremde Person ist, ich schreibe nicht gerne fremde Personen an, leiber frage ich sie Montag.^^



Es ist das Internet wenn die Person dich nervt löschen fertig. Also grade das Internet erleichtert doch solche Sachen ungemein. Änder vorher noch dein Profil bild so das man dich net erkennt und los gehts ^^


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das passt doch Optimal ich bin grade 12 geworden, spiel ich lieber mit dir als mit H20 weil ich da immer gegen die Leute im Bereich von 20-30 Spielen muss. Lass mal zusammen nen paar Noobs pwnen ^^



Hast du Morgen Zeit? Dann kann ich mir ja mal für ein Match Zeit nehmen. ^^


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hast du Morgen Zeit? Dann kann ich mir ja mal für ein Match Zeit nehmen. ^^



Jo schlag ne Zeit vor ich hab so ab Mittag zeit muss vorher nochmal Geld abholen und es kommt noch kurz jemand zur Wohnungsbesichtigung vorbei.


----------



## Sabito (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Es ist das Internet wenn die Person dich nervt löschen fertig. Also grade das Internet erleichtert doch solche Sachen ungemein. Änder vorher noch dein Profil bild so das man dich net erkennt und los gehts ^^



Ich könnt höchstens mein Profilbild rauswerfen.^^


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich könnt höchstens mein Profilbild rauswerfen.^^



Pff nimm einfach irgend nen Fucking Bild ^^.


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Jo schlag ne Zeit vor ich hab so ab Mittag zeit muss vorher nochmal Geld abholen und es kommt noch kurz jemand zur Wohnungsbesichtigung vorbei.



Da ich nicht weiß wie das Wetter morgen wird, werde ich warscheinlich tagsüber recht lange unterwegs sein, muss vorher auch noch einkaufen. Also ideal wäre abends irgendwann. 
Wann ist mir relativ wumpe, da ich höchstwarscheinlich zuhause sein werde.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Da ich nicht weiß wie das Wetter morgen wird, werde ich warscheinlich tagsüber recht lange unterwegs sein, muss vorher auch noch einkaufen. Also ideal wäre abends irgendwann.
> Wann ist mir relativ wumpe, da ich höchstwarscheinlich zuhause sein werde.



Jo dann geh ich Mittags nochmal Biken dann gegen Abend ^^
Adde mich einfach in LOL und bleib online oder adde mich in Skype ^^


----------



## Sabito (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Pff nimm einfach irgend nen Fucking Bild ^^.



Habe keine Fucking Bilder auf meinem Pc.^^


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Jo dann geh ich Mittags nochmal Biken dann gegen Abend ^^
> Adde mich einfach in LOL und bleib online oder adde mich in Skype ^^



Jo, grad gesehen, morgen Sonne und 23 Grad. Der Nachmittag ist fürs 2-Rad-Schätzelein reserviert. ^^
Melde mich dann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2011)

Und Gewitter wirds auch wieder geben...


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Habe keine Fucking Bilder auf meinem Pc.^^



Hier ein Fucking Bild 
Ist eigentlich mein Profil Bild in Skype und anderen Seiten aber ich leihe es dir damit du ein Fucking Bild hast xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Und Gewitter wirds auch wieder geben...



Bestimmt erst Abends. ^^
Da fällt mir ein, morgen kommt wieder der DHL Mann, ich muss wohl etwas später biken gehen oder etwas früher. 

Der kommt immer gegen 15 Uhr. Ist aber auch ne Kackzeit.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo, grad gesehen, morgen Sonne und 23 Grad. Der Nachmittag ist fürs 2-Rad-Schätzelein reserviert. ^^
> Melde mich dann.



Jo nochmal ausnutzen bevos am Montag 36+ wird und ich nur noch am verdampfen bin


----------



## Sabito (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hier ein Fucking Bild
> Ist eigentlich mein Profil Bild in Skype und anderen Seiten aber ich leihe es dir damit du ein Fucking Bild hast xD
> [Uhu]



Naaa, ich weiß nicht....


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Naaa, ich weiß nicht....



Jetzt auch noch Pingelig werden


----------



## Sabito (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Jetzt auch noch Pingelig werden



Ich meine "naaaa ich weiß nicht", weil ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich sie einfach anschreiben soll und wie, da wart ich dann lieber bis Montag und hoffe, dass es auch weiterhin so gut läuft.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich meine "naaaa ich weiß nicht", weil ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich sie einfach anschreiben soll und wie, da wart ich dann lieber bis Montag und hoffe, dass es auch weiterhin so gut läuft.



Vieleicht erwartet sie ja sogar das du sie in Facebook addest und ist dann am Montag ganz entäuscht 

Naja angenemes Wochende noch Sabito 

Ich wollt schon vor ner Stunde pennen gehen deswegen geh ich jetzt mal off :O


----------



## Sabito (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Vieleicht erwartet sie ja sogar das du sie in Facebook addest und ist dann am Montag ganz entäuscht
> 
> Naja angenemes Wochende noch Sabito
> 
> Ich wollt schon vor ner Stunde pennen gehen deswegen geh ich jetzt mal off :O



Bezweifel ich und danke, wird es aber wphl nicht und gute nacht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich meine "naaaa ich weiß nicht", weil ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich sie einfach anschreiben soll und wie, da wart ich dann lieber bis Montag und hoffe, dass es auch weiterhin so gut läuft.



Und Montag kommt sie freudenstrahlend auf dich zu, umarmt dich und erzählt dir von ihrem total tollen Erlebnis am Wochenende und Liebe auf den Ersten Blick und alles nur, weil Er sie einfach angeschrieben hatte und fragt dich dann, ob du dich auch so freust und ob du an 'Liebe auf den Ersten Blick' glaubst...


----------



## Sabito (20. August 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Und Montag kommt sie freudenstrahlend auf dich zu, umarmt dich und erzählt dir von ihrem total tollen Erlebnis am Wochenende und Liebe auf den Ersten Blick und alles nur, weil Er sie einfach angeschrieben hatte und fragt dich dann, ob du dich auch so freust und ob du an 'Liebe auf den Ersten Blick' glaubst...



Das klingt i-wie ironisch find ich. Oo


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2011)

So ist das Leben...


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

Ich geh auch pennen, gute Nacht


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Es ist nach 21:00 Uhr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



This is Brony Territory


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. August 2011)

Ne frage was habt ihr eigentlich immer mit diesen ollen ponys ?====^^
und was geht so ab ?


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei mir geht garnix bin einfach nur im arsch ...


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Ponies  
Die Invasion greift wieder um sich.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

*Zonalar nimmt sich einen Stuhl und setzt sich in die Runde, während er sich ein Glas EIstee einschenkt*

Nabend.
Heiss heute, was?


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Zonalar nimmt sich einen Stuhl und setzt sich in die Runde, während er sich ein Glas EIstee einschenkt*
> 
> Nabend.
> Heiss heute, was?



klaut sich das glas und kippt noch vodka rein ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Awww Reflox epic Signatur 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rainbow-Cannon


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Mir solls recht sein, es ist samstag.
Ich bin diesen Monat dem Pony-Fieber verfallen...


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Zonalar nimmt sich einen Stuhl und setzt sich in die Runde, während er sich ein Glas EIstee einschenkt*
> 
> Nabend.
> Heiss heute, was?



Ne ich fands heut eigentlich ganz angenehm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

ja die sig hat was .. erinntert mich daran das ich mal wieder an meine ran muss ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Awww Reflox epic Signatur



Ich werde niemehr ohne diese Signatur leben. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l3w2MTXBebg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jetzt mal ehrlich, wer ist dieser Doctor Seuss? D:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

(ML - Love is in the air 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Reflox das geht garnicht, ich kann da net mehr wegschauen xDD


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Habt ihrs gehört? Auf Youtube wurden viele My little Ponies episoden gesperrt! Wegen urheberrechtsgründen :,( "Hasbro! Your doing it WRONG!"
Die killen ihre eigene neu-erschlossene Fanbase...


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

By der Fanbase findest du über Google sicher Hundert Downloads ^^
Bzw. werden die extrem schnell wieder hochgeladen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Habt ihrs gehört? Auf Youtube wurden viele My little Ponies episoden gesperrt! Wegen urheberrechtsgründen :,( "Hasbro! Your doing it WRONG!"
> Die killen ihre eigene neu-erschlossene Fanbase...



Wie können sie nur? D:


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

hm zum glück guck ich das net 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2011)

Oh hai




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8lkehyaiuSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Habt ihrs gehört? Auf Youtube wurden viele My little Ponies episoden gesperrt! Wegen urheberrechtsgründen :,( "Hasbro! Your doing it WRONG!"
> Die killen ihre eigene neu-erschlossene Fanbase...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8xZ4qDBMHE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Lang leben die Bronys, friendship forever


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pony doppelpost!


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2011)

Nicht nur Trixie!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Von wo krieg ich diese Epci Pony-Bilder O.O Gib...mir... LINKS!


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Von wo krieg ich diese Epci Pony-Bilder O.O Gib...mir... LINKS!



http://www.ponychan.net/chan/


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

MORE MORE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

tja ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf in den kampf mit hatern!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> http://www.ponychan.net/chan/



OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gleich unter Favoriten :>


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Im not masturbating Rainbow-Dash! Im just melting a Cow...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. August 2011)

dr.Seuss ist von ^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMnG3gOqigE&feature=related der heist zwar fast gleich aber ist trotzdem lustig


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Q: How many earth ponies do you need to fill an oil lamp?
A1 (Applejack): Jist one, an' don't ya try tellin' me Ah need help!
A2 (Pinkie): Two; one to fill the lamp, and one to throw a lamp-filling party!
A3: C'nt shp'k n', mm m'ths f'll.

Q: ... pegasus ponies?
A1 (Rainbow Dash): Just one, but they'll be AWESOME at it!
A2 (Fluttershy): Um. I...I can do it myself, I don't want to be a bother...
A3 (Derpy): That depends on how big the lamp and the pegasi are!

Q: ... unicorns?
A1 (Twilight): One, obviously. ... Wait, this is an oil lamp joke, right? Ooh, I've got a whole book of them somewhere!
A2 (Rarity): An oil lamp? Darling, they're so last season! Every fashionable pony has switched to fairy lights!
A3 (Trixie): The Great and Powerful Trixie will AMAZE and ASTOUND you with her wondrous lamp-filling skills! BEHOLD!

Q: ... rock farmers?
A: We don't use fancy new-fangled things like oil lamps, young lady!

Q: ... Diamond Dogs?
A: Three, to capture a unicorn to do it for them.

Q: ... Lunar cultists?
A: None. They want the night to last forever!

Q: ... Griffons?
A: You ponies think it's funny to tell jokes about us, huh? Screw you losers, I'm outta here.

Q: ... Dragons?
A: Only one, but he'll only get around to it after napping for a century.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2011)

So...viele...Ponies *weinend in ecke sitz* 
Es sind zuviele!


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Im not masturbating Rainbow-Dash! Im just melting a Cow...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



komm auf die bunte Seite der macht Seanbuddha


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Im not masturbating Rainbow-Dash! Im just melting a Cow...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> komm auf die bunte Seite der macht Seanbuddha



NIEMALS!


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So...viele...Ponies *weinend in ecke sitz*
> Es sind zuviele!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (20. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So...viele...Ponies *weinend in ecke sitz*
> Es sind zuviele!



Vielleicht gibt es eine Dimension ohne Ponies wo man sich verstecken kann?


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2011)

Hab mal diese ganze Ponyrei gemeldet.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hab mal diese ganze Ponyrei gemeldet.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hab mal diese ganze Ponyrei gemeldet.



Soll ich dir die Tränchen abtupfen?


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Auch mögen wir uns in Sachen Ponys verschiedener Meinung sein seanbuddha, so sind wir uns doch in einem einig.

*auf deine Signatur schiel*
Razyl gehört stomped!


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Auch mögen wir uns in Sachen Ponys verschiedener Meinung sein seanbuddha, so sind wir uns doch in einem einig.
> 
> *auf deine Signatur schiel*
> Razyl gehört stomped!



Hatten wir diese ganze "Wir hassen alle Razyl" sache nicht schon oft genug?


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. August 2011)

Heute wieder Kindergarten-Stimmung?


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Heute wieder Kindergarten-Stimmung?



gugi gaga gogu?


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Heute wieder Kindergarten-Stimmung?



Anscheinend, diese Ponies sind zum verrückt werden.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hatten wir diese ganze "Wir hassen alle Razyl" sache nicht schon oft genug?



Hab ich wohl verpasst.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2011)

Woran erinnert mich dieses Bild nur?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F6YvpZb1pOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Ok, nun kommen wir wieder zu ernsteren Themen. Wie wäre es mit Politik ?


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal gucken wer sich angesprochen fühlt


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ok, nun kommen wir wieder zu ernsteren Themen. Wie wäre es mit Politik ?



FRAUENRECHTE FÜR EISTEEFLASCHEN!!!! ._.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Die LPP wird in Deutschland als neueste grösste Partei einkehren

LPP= "Lovely Ponies Partei"

Oder habt ihr besser Vorschläge?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. August 2011)

das mit patrik is cool


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Die LPP wird in Deutschland als neueste grösste Partei einkehren
> 
> LPP= "Lovely Ponies Partei"
> 
> Oder habt ihr besser Vorschläge?



Frauenrechte für Eisteeflaschen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Die LPP wird in Deutschland als neueste grösste Partei einkehren
> 
> LPP= "Lovely Ponies Partei"
> 
> Oder habt ihr besser Vorschläge?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. August 2011)

ka soll lustig sein ^^


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Die LPP wird in Deutschland als neueste grösste Partei einkehren
> 
> LPP= "Lovely Ponies Partei"
> 
> Oder habt ihr besser Vorschläge?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 Das is mir jetzt schon ein bisschen peinlich.
*Eistee nipp*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Dann müssen hier mal mehr Vorschläge kommen, ansonsten soll man sich auch nicht aufregen...


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

I want my own Rainbow-Factory!


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Ich begreif diese art von Websites nicht (Ich mein *hust*han und Ponychan). Kann mir wer helfen, wo ich jetzt diese epic ponybilder mit text finde?


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich begreif diese art von Websites nicht (Ich mein ___ und Ponychan). Kann mir wer helfen, wo ich jetzt diese epic ponybilder mit text finde?



D: SAG DIESEN NAMEN NICHT! DARAUF STEHT TODESSTRAFE!

Achja, die schau im Register nach Pictures.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2011)

Ich habe gesehen das Benji9 dieses Chan erwähnt hat...jetzt muss ich da draufgehen und wenn ich da was böses finde mach ich dich dafür verantwortlich


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ponies have serious Business too!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Was soll ich geschrieben haben?
Ich kann da nix finden


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

Nur mal angenommen... NUR mal angenommen... Wenn ich jetzt auf die Ponys stehen *würde*, was wäre ich dann? o.O


Übrigens Guten Abend!

Und da ich ja tonygt schon angesteckt hab:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9wOHWD593jQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was soll ich geschrieben haben?
> Ich kann da nix finden



Das Wort mit der 4 vorne dran!


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw1ncADC9KM&feature=related

Also dort steht nix mit einer 4 vorne dran. Lies genauer.


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3gVPkaZykK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nur mal angenommen... NUR mal angenommen... Wenn ich jetzt auf die Ponys stehen *würde*, was wäre ich dann? o.O
> 
> 
> Übrigens Guten Abend!
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei mir das nciht so wirklich gefällt find die anderen besser.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
> 
> Also dort steht nix mit einer 4 vorne dran. Lies genauer.



Mysteriös... Wo ist es hin...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nur mal angenommen... NUR mal angenommen... Wenn ich jetzt auf die Ponys stehen *würde*, was wäre ich dann? o.O






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

Awesome bin ich ja schon  Aber ein BROny kann ich jawohl schlecht sein ._.


tonygt, vielleicht das hier?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FQ7RrWCfTwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(Ich hoff, ich hab's noch nich gepostet x) )


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

Übrigens: Ich mag Rainbow Dash ^^


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Hast du


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Your doing it right!


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Übrigens: Ich mag Rainbow Dash ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

Ach verdammt... Aber das hier noch nicht, ganz sicher!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oyGyB0JQJ3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"You make the girls go AAAAAH" 

*tonygt an die Hand nehm und rumhüpf*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Doch hast du, gestern Nacht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bhFDIa32uiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Danke Reflox ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lol selbst ich als absoluter Hater weiss wer Raindow Dash ist!


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

www.nyan.cat

Viel spass


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach verdammt... Aber das hier noch nicht, ganz sicher!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



What war darauf bezogen das Schneemaus sagt die mag Rainbow Dash


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Doch hast du, gestern Nacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



büdde :>


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Choose the cute way!


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endless Ponies


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

tonygt hat ein Video gequotet...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



!


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Mal schauen, bei welcher Ponysode bin ich stecken geblieben? War es 19?


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mal schauen, bei welcher Ponysode bin ich stecken geblieben? War es 19?



Woot du hast noch net alle gesehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haters gonna hate...


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das bild wollt ich auch Posten hab nur auf den richtigen Moment gewartet ^^


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. August 2011)

Ich versteh das echt nicht Leute... könnt ihr den Krempel nicht im Bilderthread posten? Wie soll hier ein halbwegs interessanter Nachtschwärmer enstehen, wenn jeder dritte Post ein Pony-Bild ist? So was von nervig... hat man gar keine Lust mehr, überhaupt ins Forum zu schauen. Überall springen einem diese Viecher ins Auge.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Y u dont now , Y u now me Guy ?


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NAchtschwärmer ist Offtopic jeden Abend ein anderes Thema heute abend sind es Ponies und wird sind in der mehrzahl ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das bild wollt ich auch Posten hab nur auf den richtigen Moment gewartet ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wenn jemand über was reden will kann er das ja, dann kommt man halt ins Gespräch. Aber solang hier Ponies sind, sind hier Ponies. Von nix kommt nix.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Ponies are AWESOME!


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn jemand über was reden will kann er das ja, dann kommt man halt ins Gespräch. Aber solang hier Ponies sind, sind hier Ponies. Von nix kommt nix.



Macht doch keinen Sinn, irgendetwas zu beginnen, wenn man zwischen den Bildern dann die Antworten suchen muss.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Ich mag Eistee, und ihr?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Macht doch keinen Sinn, irgendetwas zu beginnen, wenn man zwischen den Bildern dann die Antworten suchen muss.



Man weiß es nicht... solange man es nicht versucht. Und bis jetzt ging es nur um Ponies oder wie sehr jemand sie hasst... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: PFIRSICHEISTEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 1111111111111


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich mag Eistee, und ihr?



Widerlich, viel zu süß und weitgehend geschmacksneutral. Ich trinke eigentlich immer nur stilles Wasser.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

Ceiwyn: Wenn du ein vernünftiges Thema findest, poste ich gar nix mehr außer Antworten 

Bis dahin:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QfCT2s5HWkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*hüpf*


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich mag Eistee, und ihr?



Pfirsiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich, wie Shakira schon sagte  Aber ich trink lieber Cola Zero, aber hauptsächlich wie Ceiwyn auch Wasser x)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ceiwyn: Wenn du ein vernünftiges Thema findest, poste ich gar nix mehr außer Antworten
> 
> Bis dahin:
> 
> ...



*_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ceiwyn: Wenn du ein vernünftiges Thema findest, poste ich gar nix mehr außer Antworten
> 
> Bis dahin:
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

The cutiemark-crusaders UNITE!


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> The cutiemark-crusaders UNITE!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm langsam gehen mir die Bilder aus muss mich mal nach ner neuen Seite umschauen


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> *_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*






tonygt schrieb:


> It's beautiful



Lasst uns einen Nightcore-Siegeszug durch's Buffed-Forum starten!!!! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m1gW9th3U-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Lasst uns einen Nightcore-Siegeszug durch's Buffed-Forum starten!!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Danke Schneemaus, nun bin ich wieder abgelenkt und kann nicht HdR Part 2 schauen *_______*

Nightcore... wie geil ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JBw-0R1Nznc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xKfuXjqZbC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Will...hüpfen...in...der...wohnung...herum...und...tanzen... xD

Omg H2OTest *~~~~~~*


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich die Tastatur Einstellung von Amerikanisch auf EU umstelle ? xD


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

iShy is mein neues Hintegrundbild...


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

alt shift


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> alt shift



Merci, sollte nicht so drauf rumhämmern


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> iShy is mein neues Hintegrundbild...



Müsst mal zählen wieviel Postes ich jetzt hintereinader mit einem Pony Bild gepostet hab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bd-sVY58MAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



at tonygt 

bei 11 ponys in der reihe kreigeste ne ac - 130 und .. you gonna f*ck the sh!t out of them!


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Come hug me



Aber ich bin doch kein Bro ._. Aber trotzdem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Danke Schneemaus, nun bin ich wieder abgelenkt und kann nicht HdR Part 2 schauen *_______*
> 
> Nightcore... wie geil ...



Ach, HdR hat man doch schon gesehn x)



Zu den Videos: Dota is nich so meins, aber Release me <3 Eigentlich mag ich das Lied gar nich aber so *_*

Ich hab gestern auch schon 2 Lieder gecoret. Werd die morgen mal hochladen und hier reinstellen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DmuzGUZOBUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Aber ich bin doch kein Bro ._. Aber trotzdem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was heisstn den Gecored ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Müsst mal zählen wieviel Postes ich jetzt hintereinader mit einem Pony Bild gepostet hab
> 
> Lunabild



OMG! Luna war voll lange mein Nickname in allen möglichen Spielen, weil mein RL-Name zu lang is <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> OMG! Luna war voll lange mein Nickname in allen möglichen Spielen, weil mein RL-Name zu lang is <3
> 
> Upstairs






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l52FXuAHuPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

@ Schneemaus Je d´´eteste francais ! c'est merde comme ... je ne sais pas ... il y n'a pas quelques chose comme ca !


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Was heisstn den Gecored ?



Na, Nightcore draus gemacht ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m3S3rs8wKs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Hier nochn geiles Bild von Luna ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. August 2011)

macht doch nen eigenen thread für die viecher auf dan ist ruhe hier pls


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3WZkeOheIdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na, zum weiter auf Nightcore tanzen!!!   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z1C-ZMpsjMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Spike is fast at digging...


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Na, Nightcore draus gemacht ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und das macht man wie ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> macht doch nen eigenen thread für die viecher auf dan ist ruhe hier pls






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal ehrlich: wir haben schon oft versucht neue Themen zu starten, aber am Ende sind wir immer wieder bei den Ponys.


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Und das macht man wie ?



Jeder, wie er mag!!! Versteht jetzt endlich jeder, wieso ich gestern so gute Laune hatte, nachdem ich 2-3 Stunden nur Nightcore gehört hab? x)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HlQtbTA46AU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JVoMUjXPz2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Geiles Bild Schneemaus


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

das ist doch einfach nur schneller und höher oder?


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Guckt mal was für versaute Sachen mir H2Otest schickt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w3FeXYW_Je8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Is it possible? Dragon+Pony?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C46WpjE1R1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin ganz angetan <3  

Also von Nightcore


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

FUUUUUUUU ich hab eistee über mein netbook geleert! WHAT NOW!


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das ist doch einfach nur schneller und höher oder?



Jein. Wird eigentlich immer zwischen 20&30 Prozent schneller und auch etwa so hoch gemacht, natürlich dabei variiert. Dadurch entsteht quasi (da es mit Tranceliedern anfing) eine Art von Happy Hardcore, Nightcore eben. Allerdings wird darauf geachtet, dass es keinen Chipmunk-Sound annimmt ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ulg1AfxCsXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Übrigens bevorzuge ich ja diesen Tanzstil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Happy Hardcore ist eh das geilste, gibt es so viele tolle Künstler. Trancecore natürlich auch ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bGTBe8iXJcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

hmm ich finde iwie weiß ich net wie ich es schaffe das mein programm das dauerhaft macht


----------



## BlizzLord (20. August 2011)

Sowas hat ne eigene Genre Beschreibung?
Und sowas schimpft sich DJ O.O' ?

Nen Song schneller machen und die Stimmen hochschrauben krieg ich auch noch hin.
Schlimmer als diese Chipmunk scheisse...


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

Aber irgendwie finde ich die Ponybilder zu Nightcore einfach episch. Ich glaube, ich pack dann, wenn ich "meine" Lieder auf YT hochlade, keine Anime- oder Mangabilder rein, sondern Ponybilder :>





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WXyZ_39T7iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Menno... Das tolle Bild funzt nit ._.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Sowas hat ne eigene Genre Beschreibung?
> Und sowas schimpft sich DJ O.O' ?
> 
> Nen Song schneller machen und die Stimmen hochschrauben krieg ich auch noch hin.
> Schlimmer als diese Chipmunk scheisse...



Das ist kein Genre. Alle Core-Sachen sind nur Untergruppen, hier wohl von Trance. Gibt dann ja noch zum Beispiel Metalcore und sogar Popcore (Powerpop).


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie finde ich die Ponybilder zu Nightcore einfach episch. Ich glaube, ich pack dann, wenn ich "meine" Lieder auf YT hochlade, keine Anime- oder Mangabilder rein, sondern Ponybilder :>



Klingt nach nem Plan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gehen die passende Bilder aus -.-"


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H2-1u8xvk54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Mein netbook hat die VOlle breitseite Eistee abbekommen. Noch lebt er noch, aber ich geb in 2 Stunden bevor er... abraucht :,(


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm ich finde iwie weiß ich net wie ich es schaffe das mein programm das dauerhaft macht



Welches Proggi nutzt du denn? Ich hab Audacity und bei mir klappt das Wunderbar. Erst Tempo erhöhen, dann Pitch erhöhen und exportieren als MP3 (brauchst halt noch die eine Datei, aber google hilft da sofort). Audacity ist ja auch Freeware ^^



BlizzLord schrieb:


> Sowas hat ne eigene Genre Beschreibung?
> Und sowas schimpft sich DJ O.O' ?
> 
> Nen Song schneller machen und die Stimmen hochschrauben krieg ich auch noch hin.
> Schlimmer als diese Chipmunk scheisse...



Keiner bezeichnet sich als "DJ". Das ist lediglich entstanden, um Lieder (damals halt vor allem Trance) einfach schneller und fröhlicher klingen zu lassen. Es zwingt dich keiner, es anzuhören x)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UFHGNM0dnok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KNu4wJssG4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Bass hat eben fast meine Boxen gekillt ...  Ein Glück hab ich sturmfrei


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mein netbook hat die VOlle breitseite Eistee abbekommen. Noch lebt er noch, aber ich geb in 2 Stunden bevor er... abraucht :,(






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. August 2011)

also die ponys machen mich irgentswie krank sry aber es ist so


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

magix iwas hab ich damals mit meinen video schnitt porg installiert


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> also die ponys machen mich irgentswie krank sry aber es ist so


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Die Version ist ja nicht schlecht, aber mir persönlich zu langsam. Ich hör lieber das Original und spiel es auch schneller. Allerdings trotzdem etwas langsamer als das Original, weil ich das stellenweise etwas zu schnell finde.

@Nightcore-Hot&Cold: I like!!!! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Xpd-7bKTVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> lol?


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Ich weiss Fluttershy :,( 
Komm her! *umarm*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Die Version ist ja nicht schlecht, aber mir persönlich zu langsam. Ich hör lieber das Original und spiel es auch schneller. Allerdings trotzdem etwas langsamer als das Original, weil ich das stellenweise etwas zu schnell finde.
> 
> @Nightcore-Hot&Cold: I like!!!!
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> also die ponys machen mich irgentswie krank sry aber es ist so



Ist doch in Ordnung - wird dich deswegen keiner hier verurteilen. Ich zumindest nicht.



H2OTest schrieb:


> magix iwas hab ich damals mit meinen video schnitt porg installiert



Auf chip gibt's Audacity, damit funzt es wunderbar x)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gWoqg9_7cQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. August 2011)

bin raus sonst geh ich noch ab ^^


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ist doch in Ordnung - wird dich deswegen keiner hier verurteilen. Ich zumindest nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> bin raus sonst geh ich noch ab ^^



Schlaf gut! *wink*



tonygt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hm5oEcvC-Vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Langsam wirds schwer, zu jedem Post ein Nightcore-Video und ein halbwegs passendes Pony-Bild zu finden. Nightcore kein Thema, aber langsam gehen mir die gifs aus


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

was heisst tension, shikari?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> was heisst tension, shikari?



Spannungen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ich hab noch einige Pix ^^


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

i like to make my self believe ...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oSMCZ0Y1nUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> i like to make my self believe ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit<: Fireflies ist echt schön ^^


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2011)

ZU VIELE PONYS!


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> ZU VIELE PONYS!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> ZU VIELE PONYS!



Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Nightcore+Sh1k4r1's Signatur. 
Was für ne wundervolle Kombi, meint ihr nicht auch?


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nightcore+Sh1k4r1's Signatur.
> Was für ne wundervolle Kombi, meint ihr nicht auch?



Mach die Ponys weg!


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> ZU VIELE PONYS!



Gar nich!!!



Benji9 schrieb:


> Nightcore+Sh1k4r1's Signatur.
> Was für ne wundervolle Kombi, meint ihr nicht auch?



Ich stimm dir da vollkommen zu!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-kDluH4FNJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mal so 20 Minuten bis halbe Stunde afk - bis gleich x)


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Tut mir leid Razyl, aber die Bibel sagt nix über Ausrottung von Ponys oder so. Your on your own, sir


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2011)

Gleich fang ich mal mit Bildern an...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Do it, Trekki-Fan!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Die Jungs inner Signatur spielen ja auch Trancecore 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ap8Fwj8OpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2011)

Ich hatte mal ein wirklich ekelhaftes Bild eines Assimilationsopfers... ich finds aber leider nicht mehr...


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9DL_Pxgqmno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Sind wir nun bei "Oldies" ? :>





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwayI9VYgc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2011)




----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Spike is a loverboy


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tm8XR01KM6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




A walk in the park !

edit: wo wor grad bei star trek waren *duck und weglauf*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tgbNymZ7vqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mama? Mama...Mama!


----------



## Kamsi (20. August 2011)

@wasser test


das ist STAR WARS !!!!!!!


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Isn't it obvious kamsi?


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

ich weiß darum auch das *duck und weglauf* 

naja ich geh jetz schlafen


----------



## Kuya (20. August 2011)

wie kommt man eigentlich auf die Idee Ponnys, die nichtmal Arme haben, mit Star Wars zu kreuzen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

OMG HATTA STAR TREK MIT STAR WARS VERWECHSELT ?!?! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: schlaf gut  und denk über... deinen Fehler nach...


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ziemlich das einfachste Mittel gegen alles


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

Siehst du nicht den epischen Drachen im Pic? Drachen+Lichtschwert is ne epische Kombi!


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2011)

hm, entweder wars ne star trek voyager folge oder star trek der erste kontakt oder es war star trek mit picard





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MHVxRyi5C0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

Najo , ich hau mich auch noch hin. Tschööö.


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

baba shikari!


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

*in die runde starr*
... alles was ich sehe sind zwei schlafende Ponys... wo ist der Rest der Runde hin? 


*neuen eistee besorg*


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2011)

Ich bin hier!


----------



## tonygt (21. August 2011)

Grad ne runde LOL gespielt

Aber für mich heisst es jetzt auch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2011)

die meisten sind schon offline und ohne deane scheinen eh die leute weniger posten bzw haben wir keine so interessanten themen wie teebaum öl ^^


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> die meisten sind schon offline und ohne deane scheinen eh die leute weniger posten bzw haben wir keine so interessanten themen wie teebaum öl ^^



Geht da sschon wieder los :S


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. August 2011)

was is mit teebaumöl?^^


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

uuh, mit Deanne hab ich lange nicht mehr gequaselt


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> uuh, mit Deanne hab ich lange nicht mehr gequaselt



Du schreibst ja auch nur.


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Teebaumöl? Wofür oder wogegen soll das gut sein?

Nightcore gibt's morgen wieder. Sonst komm ich ja nicht mehr ins Bett


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Teebaumöl? Wofür oder wogegen soll das gut sein?



Für das Spiel mit drei Buchstaben


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Für das Spiel mit drei Buchstaben



UNO? Was macht man denn dabei mit Teebaumöl? Damit die Karten besser auf den Stapel flutschen?


----------



## Grushdak (21. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Für das Spiel mit drei Buchstaben


Informier Dich mal lieber erst - bevor Du nonsens schreibst! 

@ schneemaus



> Teebaumöl findet aufgrund seiner antiseptischen, bakteriziden und fungiziden Wirkung Verwendung in der Alternativmedizin
> z. B. zur Therapie von Akne, Schuppen und Schuppenflechte, Pilzerkrankungen, Dellwarzen sowie bei Muskelschmerzen, offenen Wunden, Rheuma, Raucherhusten und Krampfadern.


Quelle

ps. moin & gn8^


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> UNO? Was macht man denn dabei mit Teebaumöl? Damit die Karten besser auf den Stapel flutschen?







Grushdak schrieb:


> Informier Dich mal lieber erst - bevor Du nonsens schreibst!



Verfolge den Thread, bevor du nonsens schreibst...


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. August 2011)

In STO braucht man kein Teebaumöl... aber ich kann Cardassianischen Kanar replizieren... oder Jumja-Sticks... aber normalerweise fressen meine Tribble mir das Zeug weg und ich hab innerhalb einer Stunde mein ganzes Inventar voller flauschiger, gurrender Viechers...


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

Nundenn, Ich sehe, der Ponyrage is vorbei und mein Eistee ist auch alle.

Ich überlasse euch die Verantwortung des Threads. Be gentle.


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Ja Razyl, an welches Spiel hast du denn gedacht? 

Aber ich geh auch mal ins Bett. Gute Nacht euch allen!


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ja Razyl, an welches Spiel hast du denn gedacht?



Gugg einfach die letzten paar Tage dich im Nachtschwärmer um 

P.S.: Es fängt mit S an!


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gugg einfach die letzten paar Tage dich im Nachtschwärmer um
> 
> P.S.: Es fängt mit S an!





Razyl schrieb:


> Wer hat hier Sex?


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2011)

Kann mal wer Kamsi aus den Thread werfen? Die kopiert mich (((


----------



## Grushdak (21. August 2011)

Willste jetzt jeden, der Dein Gespamme nicht versteht nun auf die vorigen 20 Seiten verweisen? 
Auch wenn Du gerade an Dein Spiel denkst - es ist Dein Bedürfnis und hat aber nix mit Teebaumöl wirklich zu tun.
Es wurde zwar hier Teebaumöl genannt - aber aus nem anderen Topic abgeguckt, wo es um die Gesundheit ging.

so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Willste jetzt jeden, der Dein Gespamme nicht versteht nun auf die vorigen 20 Seiten verweisen?
> Auch wenn Du gerade an Dein Spiel denkst - es ist Dein Bedürfnis und hat aber nix mit Teebaumöl wirklich zu tun.
> Es wurde zwar hier Teebaumöl genannt - aber aus nem anderen Topic abgeguckt, wo es um die Gesundheit ging.



Man kann auch jede Threadsache mit Klugscheißerei kaputt reden... 

Das es ABSOLUT GAR NICHTS mit Teebaumöl zu tun hat, ist mir relativ klar, aber hauptsache man postet irgendeinen Wikipedia-Link...


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2011)

wir warten einfach bis deane sich von der gamescon erholt hat 



Deanne schrieb:


> Dann gibts direkt eines mit der Keule drüber und er landet im Keller. Bei trockenem Brot und Tetris, zusammen mit den anderen gutgläubigen Gamern. Ha!


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wir warten einfach bis deane sich von der gamescon erholt hat





Es passt einfach perfekt


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2011)

stefan hat sein soundboard und ich habe mein qouteboard ^^


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> stefan hat sein soundboard und ich habe mein qouteboard ^^



Stefan? D:


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2011)

der raab

den nachnamen vergessen ^^

 ist spät ^^


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> der raab
> 
> den nachnamen vergessen ^^
> 
> ist spät ^^



achso Stefan Raab


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beat that!


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2011)

Du wolltest weg Benji!


----------



## Konov (21. August 2011)

Abend und gute Nacht


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. August 2011)

ich fühl mich nich wie schlafen, weiß aber auch nich mehr was ich noch machen soll


----------



## Konov (21. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ich fühl mich nich wie schlafen, weiß aber auch nich mehr was ich noch machen soll



Zocke noch eben ne Runde isketch bevor ich schlafen geh. ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Beat that!



You said something?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

PUNKT 21 UHR!!!!!!!!

Willkommen


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Huhu Shakira, mein zweiter YT-Abonnent! *knuddel*

*hüpf*

Ich hab Youtube-Abonnenten!! O.O


----------



## Konov (21. August 2011)

Tach ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. August 2011)

Salut.


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2011)

Ich bin wieder hier .. in meinem Revier


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Tach ^^



Sag mir mal Bescheid, wenn du wieder isketch spielst und mit welchem Nickname ^^


@ZAM: Und, wie war's?


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder hier .. in meinem Revier



Hier ist nur Platz für einen ZAM...


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

Tag die Herren *Stuhl pack und sich draufsetz*


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2011)

So langsam sollte ich alle Pony-Seiten gefiltert haben :S


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

schneemaus, ich hab dich auch abboniert


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

Muahaha Schneemaus das Meet&Greet kommt immer näher


----------



## tonygt (21. August 2011)

Hoi,
was es gibt ein MEet&greet ?


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)




----------



## tonygt (21. August 2011)

Das Vid von Schneemaus ist ja fucking AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> schneemaus, ich hab dich auch abboniert



*verbeug* Dankeschön, Dankeschön! 



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Muahaha Schneemaus das Meet&Greet kommt immer näher



Wenn ich den Berühmtheitsgrad von Coldmirror von vor nem Jahr erreicht hab, reden wir weiter, ja? 



tonygt schrieb:


> Hoi,
> was es gibt ein MEet&greet ?



Ach was, ach was... Das halte ich für ein Gerücht 



tonygt schrieb:


> Das Vid von Schneemaus ist ja fucking AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!



Welches von den 7? Aber danke ^^


----------



## tonygt (21. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> *verbeug* Dankeschön, Dankeschön!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meine das erste mit Fluttershy fand das extrem geil hör mir das Zweite grade erst an


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

Dann musste aber ne pfiffige Idee haben. Bloß keine Let's Plays oder Schminktipps


----------



## tonygt (21. August 2011)

Schneemaus hab jetzt einen Abonenen mehr


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich meine das erste mit Fluttershy fand das extrem geil hör mir das Zweite grade erst an



Dann vielen Dank x) Und viel Spaß beim Gucken ^^



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dann musste aber ne pfiffige Idee haben. Bloß keine Let's Plays oder Schminktipps



Schminktipps? Mit mir? Damit könnte ich ein 10-Sekunden-Video füllen... "Öhm, Schminke? Ähm... Ja macht mal, tschüssi!" Ich schmink mich nicht


----------



## tonygt (21. August 2011)

Poste mal bitte jemand ne gute Nightcore Playlist brauch was für LOL ^^


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EC3ggFv7cY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bittschön x)


----------



## tonygt (21. August 2011)

Danke aber brauch ne Playlist mit mehreren liedern ^^


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

Ich glaub es nicht

Soviele Pros spielen StarcraftII und ich sehe nicht einen Pro-toss, der mitt Carrier oder Mothership spielt 
Und Kiwikaki zählt nicht. seit dem Mothership-nerf, sehe ich ihna uch kaum mehr bei den replays :,( 
Kann mich wer füttern mit epischen Pro-replays, MIT carriern?


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Ach huch... Wollte eigentlich nur den Link posten...

Playlist - hoffentlich funzt's x)


----------



## tonygt (21. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach huch... Wollte eigentlich nur den Link posten...
> 
> Playlist - hoffentlich funzt's x)



Geil funzt jetzt gehts rund


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

This thread is feeling so empty...


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Schneemaus hab jetzt einen Abonenen mehr



Willkommen in der Meet&Greet-Liste xP Vielleicht werden ja noch ein paar Bronys drauf aufmerksam xD


----------



## tonygt (21. August 2011)

Grummel die Musik hat net geholfen die anderen im Team waren zu schlecht


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Grummel die Musik hat net geholfen die anderen im Team waren zu schlecht



Wart noch 5-10 Minuten (je nach Schnelligkeit von YT), dann gibt's was Neues x)


Und wer von euch ist zonalar?


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2011)

Hi ihr suchties! *Erstes Bier aufmach*


----------



## Konov (21. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Sag mir mal Bescheid, wenn du wieder isketch spielst und mit welchem Nickname ^^



Mit meinem, wie wärs heut abend noch? ^^


----------



## tonygt (21. August 2011)

Was ist den Iskatch ?


----------



## tonygt (21. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geh mal pennen


----------



## Konov (21. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich geh mal pennen



Nachti^^

das ist isketch:
http://www.isketch.net/isketch.shtml


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

Oh, ich dachte, es wäre offensichtlich^^ Schneemaus, Zonalar bin ich


----------



## Konov (21. August 2011)

Also ich zock jetzt etwas isketch, wer mag darf dazu kommen. German Easy 2 Channel ^^


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

was is isketch...


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mit meinem, wie wärs heut abend noch? ^^



Jop, bin unterwegs ^^



Konov schrieb:


> Nachti^^
> 
> das ist isketch:
> http://www.isketch.net/isketch.shtml



Das beste Spiel zum Zeitvertreib ever!



Benji9 schrieb:


> Oh, ich dachte, es wäre offensichtlich^^ Schneemaus, Zonalar bin ich



Aso x) Dann danke für den Kommi - das neue Video is online ^^


----------



## Konov (21. August 2011)

Mit welchem Nick biste drin?
edit: Seh schon^^


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Hehe - was auch sonst 

Übrigens: Auf www.isketcher.de gibt's schöne Bilder von verschiedenen Postern... Selbst eins von mir hats reingeschafft o.O


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Razyl du oller


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Razyl du oller



Wad willste?


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wad willste?



Nix nur hi undso


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nix nur hi undso



Und warum dann "oller"?


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Musst du dich gleich immer angegriffen fühlen?


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Musst du dich gleich immer angegriffen fühlen?



Wo habe ich mich angegriffen gefühlt?


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Weil du so gefragt hast "warum oller"


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Weil du so gefragt hast "warum oller"



Entschuldige, dass ich Fragen stelle.


----------



## BlizzLord (22. August 2011)

Ich glaube wir sollten alle schlafen gehen hier versteht sich doch sowieso keiner mehr richtig.


----------



## schneemaus (22. August 2011)

Doch, ich versteh mich sehr gut! Meistens jedenfalls.

Ich geh trotzdem.. Gute Nacht und den Bronies viel Spaß in meinem YT-Channel xD


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

*Bier zisch*


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Bier zisch*



Weniger Alk trinken


----------



## Konov (22. August 2011)

Ich trinkn Cappu. Könnt aber direkt auch nochn Bier vertragen. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weniger Alk trinken



Bier ist ein Erfrischungsgetränk kein Alk^^


----------



## Konov (22. August 2011)

Warum biste wieder abgehauen aus isketch Buddha? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Zusehr mit WoW beschäftigt und ka was man da machen sollte


----------



## Konov (22. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Zusehr mit WoW beschäftigt und ka was man da machen sollte



Ist derb witzig^^


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

WoW => beschäftigt => Lulz


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> WoW => beschäftigt => Lulz



Bcruf farmen und Ah durchstöbern du brötchen^^


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bcruf farmen und Ah durchstöbern du brötchen^^



Wahnsinnige Beschäftigung


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahnsinnige Beschäftigung


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

So ruhig hier


----------



## Konov (22. August 2011)

Ruhe vor dem Sturm. ^^

Es ist 24 grad draußen... wenn ichs Fenster aufmache, ist es drinnen wärmer als draußen. 
Wie soll man so schlafen...


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2011)

Zurück vom 5 Tagen Gamescom als VIP !


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Ja das ist blöd 
Da ist Arosk der Sturm  Wie wars?
Schreibt doch mal was!!!


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

Riot ist echt manchmal einfach *kopf--->tisch*

Dämlichste Patch-Preview seit langem!


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Man Razyl wir sind hier die einzig wahren Schwärmer *Razyl Bier reich*


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Man Razyl wir sind hier die einzig wahren Schwärmer *Razyl Bier reich*



Ich will kein Bier.

Edit: 

The one and only Schwärmer:
Razyl 17237 Beiträge in diesem Thread!


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2011)

Hehe Razyl, ich hab Dominion schon gespielt


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hehe Razyl, ich hab Dominion schon gespielt



Ähhh, ja und? Ändert nichts an der jetzigen Patch-Preview... 

Supporter in den Kampf? Es hat einen verf**** Grund, warum sie SUPPORTER sein sollen ><


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Guten Morgen ihr lahmen Schnecken


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2011)

zu


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

*In Embryonalstellung in der ecke sitz* Ich halt das nicht mehr aus...jeden Tag muss ich solche Musik hören!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BXWtad_dEgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hu1BjlWybmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Beispiele des Musikinhalts der Mp3 Player meiner Mitbewohner)
Soll ich endlich mal inne eigene Wohnung ziehen? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Oh Gott *______________* Bloß wech da xD

Und Nabend


----------



## Edou (22. August 2011)

Armes Buddha...
Hold your head up high, raise your fist up in the air and play metal louder than hell...


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Armes Buddha...
> Hold your head up high, raise your fist up in the air and play metal louder than hell...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JJdzm9h6rfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Machs wie ich zieh mit jemanden zusammen der Ungefähr das gleiche hört und das gleiche Hobby hat  
In einer woche Gehts endlich los mitm Umzug. Freu mich schon auf die Biker WG ^^


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

FOR PONY!

*sich auf seine 4 Hufe setz*


----------



## Edou (22. August 2011)




----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Ich rieche wieder einen Pony Nachtschwärmer Thread


----------



## H2OTest (22. August 2011)

Wenn wir kommen gibt es Wodka O
Wenn wir kommen bist du Opfer Tod
Wenn wir kommen ist die Party vorbei
Wenn wir kommen gibts ne Massenschlägerrei!

;D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

No one can destroy the metal, the metal will strike you down with a vicious blow!!!!!!

METAL, IT COMES FROM HELL!!!


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Geh ran in Skype


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Wir bekommen in unserer Wg bald ne neue, ich kann nur zu Odin beten und hoffen das die 0,0001762% Chance besteht das sie dieselbe Musik hört^^ Vorallem eines ist aber witzig an der Wg: Die sind alle ein wenig hohl. Man kann die schon mit den einfachsten antworten beeindrucken. Und wir haben eine da die als ich gesagt habe "[Name] ich habe niemals an ein Vakkum geglaubt bis ich dich gesehen habe." mich ernsthaft gefragt hat was denn ein Vakkum wäre.


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

Pony has arrived!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

Edou - Du bist richtig mies.


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Hrhrhrhr Luna 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (22. August 2011)

pizza arrived




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oh that's so true, Twilight Sparkle!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPIC 

Edit: Postet mal net zu viele Bilder, sonst wirds hier wieder schmutzig


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (22. August 2011)

Ich würde das Only Bilderposten vorallem diese mal lieber bleiben lassen!
Es gibt nen Extra Topic dazu!

ansonsten ...



Noxiel schrieb:


> Der Nachtschwärmer ist nicht gerade repräsentativ wenn es um anspruchsvolle Gespräche geht.



Tut mal wieder was dagegen - und nutzt ich nicht nur für Flachdeutsch und für den Postcounter!
Es gibt bald ne Petition zur Abschaffung des Postcounter in diesen Spamthreads (der Wunsch war größer).

Ach, war Blasc mal vor Jahren schön ... 

greetz & gn8


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qF64B4O1bPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wo ist Schneemaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaus ???  

Achtet mal auf den Beat und dann auf meine Signatur


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

@tonygt's Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Könnt ihr mit euer scheiss Ponys nicht in euern " Bronyhof" gehen? Danke. Ich post hier auch nicht alles mit FFFFFUUUUU oder Inceptionbildern zu.


----------



## Edou (22. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Edou - Du bist richtig mies.


Ich weiß, ich bin nicht im Icq.
Aber da du mich die meiste Zeit eh Ignorierst, dich ûber mich aufregst oder mich flamest ists egal.


----------



## Edou (22. August 2011)

Smartphone dopplepost lolwut.


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Hehe welches
Und hört doch mal auf einmal mimimi zu machen, seit doch froh wenn hier überhaupt jemand was schreibt. War die letzte Zeit tot genug hier wenn ihr nen anderes Thema habt dann fangt damit an aber solang hier nichts anderes geht. Posten wir halt Ponies lieber Ponies als nichts.


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

Aber es handelt sich um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mit euer scheiss Ponys nicht in euern " Bronyhof" gehen? Danke. Ich post hier auch nicht alles mit FFFFFUUUUU oder Inceptionbildern zu.



Auch wenn Bronys AWESOME sind und nicht Schei*e, stimmt ich dir zu. Einmal isses sicherlich in Ordnung, aber nicht wieder in Massen so wie letzten Samstag


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Tut mal wieder was dagegen - und nutzt ich nicht nur für Flachdeutsch und für den Postcounter!



Sagte der User, der jeden Abend einmal hier reinkommt und seine Klugscheißerei mit sich zieht...



Edou schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich bin nicht im Icq.
> Aber da du mich die meiste Zeit eh Ignorierst, dich ûber mich aufregst oder mich flamest ists egal.



Ja, ich flame nur und ignoriere dich... ist ja gar nicht so, dass ich nicht nur den ganzen Tag in den Chat gucken will, sondern nebenbei noch andere Sachen mache.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hehe welches
> Und hört doch mal auf einmal mimimi zu machen, seit doch froh wenn hier überhaupt jemand was schreibt. War die letzte Zeit tot genug hier wenn ihr nen anderes Thema habt dann fangt damit an aber solang hier nichts anderes geht. Posten wir halt Ponies lieber Ponies als nichts.



Dann musst du auch mit den entsprechenden Reports rechnen - Es gibt einen Sammelthread zu den dämlichen Ponys und dort könnt ihr eure "Brony"-Liebeleien ausleben.


----------



## H2OTest (22. August 2011)

1 Fragen :

Weshalb verteilt sich die LAdung eines geladenen metallischen Körpers auf der Außenfläche?


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

Das ist doch der Nachtschwärmer oder? 
Es ist nacht... Lasst uns ausschwärmen Brownies!


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> 1 Fragen :
> 
> Weshalb verteilt sich die LAdung eines geladenen metallischen Körpers auf der Außenfläche?



Um die Energie besser zu verteilen?
Diejenigen die jetzt Ponies posten sind einfach auf meiner Igno, fertig. Ist doch kein Kindergarten hier.


----------



## Edou (22. August 2011)

Er machts schon wieder :<<<


----------



## H2OTest (22. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Um die Energie besser zu verteilen?
> Die die jetzt Ponies postet sind einfach auf meiner Igno, fertig. Ist doch kein Kindergarten hier.



ne frage mit ner gegenfrage beantworten ....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Um die Energie besser zu verteilen?
> Diejenigen die jetzt Ponies posten sind einfach auf meiner Igno, fertig. Ist doch kein Kindergarten hier.



Gibt es hier ne Igno ? :>


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gibt es hier ne Igno ? :>



http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=core&module=usercp&tab=members&area=ignoredusers


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Er machts schon wieder :<<<



Dann mach es wie Sean und ignoriere mich einfach.


----------



## Grushdak (22. August 2011)

Schon vergessen, daß durch solch Verhalten der Thread schon mal vor der Schliessung stand?!

 /reported

 Manche sind nunmal perm lernresident.
 Kauft Euch Plüschponies, spielt damit, postet Eure Erfahrungen damit im entsprechenden Thread und seid glücklich!

man man



Razyl schrieb:


> Sagte der User, der jeden Abend einmal hier reinkommt und seine Klugscheißerei mit sich zieht...


Ersten falsche Aussage ...
Zweitens sagst gerade Du, der ja mit nem ganzen großen Ding sich hier schon vor längerer Zeit verabschieden wollte -
aber außer massig Einzeilerposts nur weiterhin als Spammer No.1 bleiben möchte.
Alles nur Luft ...

ps. Ja, es gibt hier ne Ignofunktion, die auch funzt.

bye


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Mein Gott lest halt den Nachschwärmer nicht wenn ihr seht das es das Thema heut Abend Ponies sind. Ist es euch allen lieber wenn hier niemand Postet über den ihr MIMIMI könnt als das hier wenigstens etwas kommt. Hier kann man alles Posten was man will gibt auch Abende an denen Themen im Nachtschwärmer sind die nicht mich intressieren da heul ich auch nicht warum hier Themen besprochen werden die mich net intressieren. Finde diese Gehate hier einfach nur noch dämlich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Wasn hier für ne miese Stimmung ? Da kann man auch wieder Ponies posten, die heitern wenigstens auf. <.<

Aber gut, sind wa alle beleidigt


----------



## orkman (22. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> 1 Fragen :
> 
> Weshalb verteilt sich die LAdung eines geladenen metallischen Körpers auf der Außenfläche?



ich glaub dazu passt:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faradayscher_K%C3%A4fig


----------



## Edou (22. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann mach es wie Sean und ignoriere mich einfach.



nö  :3


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

Razyl, übst du eigendlich einen Beruf aus? Und wenn ja, welchen?

Du bist so.... omnipräsent hier.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wasn hier für ne miese Stimmung ? Da kann man auch wieder Ponies posten, die heitern wenigstens auf. <.<
> 
> Aber gut, sind wa alle beleidigt



Die Ponies sind doch die Auslöser!


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Nennt sich vieleicht Semester Ferien zumindest ist das bei mir grad der Fall 
Grad gefunden wer erinnert sich noch an das Pony(Zebra) das nur in einer Episode vor kam ^^


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Zweitens sagst gerade Du, der ja mit nem ganzen großen Ding sich hier schon vor längerer Zeit verabschieden wollte -
> aber außer massig Einzeilerposts nur weiterhin als Spammer No.1 bleiben möchte.
> Alles nur Luft ...



Ja Spammer! Ich spamme überall!!! 

*entfernt*



tonygt schrieb:


> Mein Gott lest halt den Nachschwärmer nicht wenn ihr seht das es das Thema heut Abend Ponies sind. Ist es euch allen lieber wenn hier niemand Postet über den ihr MIMIMI könnt als das hier wenigstens etwas kommt. Hier kann man alles Posten was man will gibt auch Abende an denen Themen im Nachtschwärmer sind die nicht mich intressieren da heul ich auch nicht warum hier Themen besprochen werden die mich net intressieren. Finde diese Gehate hier einfach nur noch dämlich.



Blöd nur, dass es einen PONY-Thread gibt, den sogar DU eröffnet hast. Und hier darfst du nicht Posten was du willst - Es gelten dieselben Regeln, wie für andere Threads auch.

Edit: Und jetzt kommt der Report und zwar für jedes weitere Pony-Bild.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Kann kein Mod bitte mal ein Offizielles-Ponyverbot aussprechen? Hört sich unfair an aber es geht wirklich einem Tieresch auf den Sack. Ist ja nicht so das nur manchmal Ponies kommen, sonndern gleich Bilderfluten kommen. Mal im ernst ihr habt da doch euern Thread für.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Razyl, übst du eigendlich einen Beruf aus? Und wenn ja, welchen?



Ich verrats dir: Es geht dich nichts an.


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Nennt sich vieleicht Semester Ferien zumindest ist das bei mir grad der Fall
> Grad gefunden wer erinnert sich noch an das Pony(Zebra) das nur in einer Episode vor kam ^^
> 
> *Bild*




Sie kam in 2 Episoden vor :3


----------



## orkman (22. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass es einen PONY-Thread gibt, den sogar DU eröffnet hast. Und hier darfst du nicht Posten was du willst - Es gelten dieselben Regeln, wie für andere Threads auch.
> 
> Edit: Und jetzt kommt der Report und zwar für jedes weitere Pony-Bild.



seit wann steht in den threadregeln dass mann keine ponybilder posten darf ? dein report is total unbegruendet ... nen report gegen dich waere dagegen sehr angemessen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die Ponies sind doch die Auslöser!



Muss aber heftig sein, wenn man sich so dolle wegen kleine, animierte Tierchen aufregt. Es sind nur Bilder, auch wenn es jetzt vielleicht bisschen stört muss man sich doch nicht so dolle darüber aufregen, oder sind wir alle noch in der Schule, wo der eine dem anderen die Zunge raus streckt ? 

@tonygt

spoiler das mal, ist zu groß 

Wenn das so weiter geht ist der Thread bald zu...


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja Spammer! Ich spamme überall!!!
> 
> Junge, geh in die 80iger zurück und pump dich mit deinen Technomurks voll und komm hier nicht jedes mal mit deinen billigen Wikipedia-Links an.
> 
> ...



Lol erstens hab ich den nicht Eröffnet. Zweitens darf ich doch wohl wenn sich einige Leute hier über Ponies unterhalten Smalltalk über Ponies machen. Nachtschwärmer ist ja schließlich kein Spezielles Thema womit ich gegen keine Regeln verstoße wenn ich zu dem Thema was angefangen wurde etwas Poste.


----------



## H2OTest (22. August 2011)

Gott ey ... 

Atmet mal tief durch, chillt ne Runde und günnt euch was leckeres... 

in diesem Sinne Prost !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (22. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kann kein Mod bitte mal ein Offizielles-Ponyverbot aussprechen? Hört sich unfair an aber es geht wirklich einem Tieresch auf den Sack. Ist ja nicht so das nur manchmal Ponies kommen, sonndern gleich Bilderfluten kommen. Mal im ernst ihr habt da doch euern Thread für.



mir gehen die meme bilder auch auf den **** und ich flame deshalb net ueberall rum ... ueberfliegt die bilder halt ... und wenn soviele bilder gepostet werden , scheints den meisten ja zu gefallen ... da sollen wir dann ne ausnahem machen fuer euch 2-3 mann ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. August 2011)

Hallo, der beliebtete User ist hier!


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> seit wann steht in den threadregeln dass mann keine ponybilder posten darf ? dein report is total unbegruendet ... nen report gegen dich waere dagegen sehr angemessen



Dann reporte mich doch. Keiner hindert dich daran.



tonygt schrieb:


> Lol erstens hab ich den nicht Eröffnet. Zweitens darf ich doch wohl wenn sich einige Leute hier über Ponies unterhalten Smalltalk über Ponies machen. Nachtschwärmer ist ja schließlich kein Spezielles Thema womit ich gegen keine Regeln verstoße wenn ich zu dem Thema was angefangen wurde etwas Poste.



Smalltalk und dann große Pony-Bilder posten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Ich mag Züge, was ist mit Euch ?


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Muss aber heftig sein, wenn man sich so dolle wegen kleine, animierte Tierchen aufregt. Es sind nur Bilder, auch wenn es jetzt vielleicht bisschen stört muss man sich doch nicht so dolle darüber aufregen, oder sind wir alle noch in der Schule, wo der eine dem anderen die Zunge raus streckt ?
> 
> @tonygt
> 
> ...



Sry geändert. Und was die kam echt in Zwei Folgen vor dachte die wär nur in der einen wo sie die Krankheit von den Blumen hatten.


----------



## Edou (22. August 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallo, der beliebtete User ist hier!


Joa, Razyl ist schon hier. <3 - No Homo. 

Hallo Hansi...ich meine Alko.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Muss aber heftig sein, wenn man sich so dolle wegen kleine, animierte Tierchen aufregt. Es sind nur Bilder, auch wenn es jetzt vielleicht bisschen stört muss man sich doch nicht so dolle darüber aufregen, oder sind wir alle noch in der Schule, wo der eine dem anderen die Zunge raus streckt ?
> 
> @tonygt
> 
> spoiler das mal, ist zu groß



Ich glaube wenn ich jeden Tag hier Sachen die du nicht Witzig findest poste, und dass über mehrere Seiten als ganze Flut denke ich dass es dir auch Tierisch gegen den Strich gehen würde!


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

@Tony



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mag diese süssen niedlichen Ponys :3 Sie sind besser als Katzen!


btw: ZAM is watching us! O.O


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn ich jeden Tag hier Sachen die du nicht Witzig findest poste, und dass über mehrere Seiten als ganze Flut denke ich dass es dir auch Tierisch gegen den Strich gehen würde!



Tu es oder fang an es zu lieben. Es zwingt dich niemand wirklich niemand das hier zu lesen und wenn du merkst das ein großteil des Forums nicht mehr gefällt, Aufgrund des Topics muss man sich halt nach anderen Foren umschauen, du kannst nicht die fordern etwas zu verbieten was einem großteil der Comunnity Gefällt .


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn ich jeden Tag hier Sachen die du nicht Witzig findest poste, und dass über mehrere Seiten als ganze Flut denke ich dass es dir auch Tierisch gegen den Strich gehen würde!



Ganz ganz ganz ehrlich ? Nein. Erstens gibt es nichts, über was ich mich so dolle aufregen würde und 2. würde ich deswegen nicht sofort jeden Post reporten.

Ok, vielleicht bei lauter Werder Bremen Wappen 

Und jetzt, schicht im schacht. ZAM schwingt sicherlich schon den Banhammer


----------



## Edou (22. August 2011)

WAR, its a FUCKIN WARFARE!


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich mag Züge, was ist mit Euch ?



Nein sag das ni*Zhousch*


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Aber in welcher Episode kam den das Zebra nochmal vor weiß ihren Namen nicht mehr.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

You only live ONCE, so just go fuckin NUTS!!!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. August 2011)

Das kam in der Folge vor, als die bunten ponyähnlichen Viehcher, die sich gar nicht wie echte Ponys verhalten (echte Ponys kacken einfach nur den ganzen Tag) und für kleine Mädchen gemacht sind, gegenseitig angeschwult haben.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ganz ganz ganz ehrlich ? Nein. Erstens gibt es nichts, über was ich mich so dolle aufregen würde und 2. würde ich deswegen nicht sofort jeden Post reporten.
> 
> Ok, vielleicht bei lauter Werder Bremen Wappen



Challenge Accepted!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werder Bremen ist ja so toll undso 11Elf


----------



## Edou (22. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Tu es oder fang an es zu lieben. Es zwingt dich niemand wirklich niemand das hier zu lesen und wenn du merkst das ein großteil des Forums nicht mehr gefällt, Aufgrund des Topics muss man sich halt nach anderen Foren umschauen, du kannst nicht die fordern etwas zu verbieten was einem großteil der Comunnity Gefällt .



Ihr habt euren Scheiß eigenen Thread dafür bekommen, also Postet die Pony bilder dort. "Es zwingt euch niemand es hier zu Lesen" Klar, nur nerven die dämlich großen Bilder in einem Thread in dem man sich mit anderen unterhalten will dermaßen. Grad wenn man Mobil online ist und nur so Kommunizieren möchte nervt es, wenn ständig 200000000Bilder auf einer Seite geladen werden müssen, wobei man nur Text erwartet. Gegen 1-2 Bilder hat keiner was, aber nicht wenn man dann meint seinen Thread schnell mal hier rüber zu verfrachten. 

Für die Schimpfworte nehm ich gerne ne Gehirnwäsche von Zam in Zahlung. :X


----------



## Azerak (22. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich mag Züge, was ist mit Euch ?



Ich mag asdf movie <3

kann man für den Thread nicht einfach direktes einbinden von Bildern sperren? 

Wäre sinnvoller und unterbindet "Bilderantworten" wo kein Text sondern einfach nur wieder nen dämliches Pony oder XY Bild auftaucht~


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Weiß eigentlich jemand wie man YPTMs macht ?
Sowas z.b.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cTGnmlHBFbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Aber in welcher Episode kam den das Zebra nochmal vor weiß ihren Namen nicht mehr.



Die hat nochmal ne kurze Gastrolle bei den kleinen hässlichen Fliegen, die das Dorf verseuchen wie ein zerglingschwarm 


@Haters:
Es zu hassen ist soooooooviel einfacher als es zu lieben


----------



## H2OTest (22. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> You only live ONCE, so just go fuckin NUTS!!!!!



ich versteh da immer go fuck a duck


----------



## Davatar (22. August 2011)

Überstunden sind was Doofes


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

MACh dddass WEGGGGggGG!111111111!! Gggg..ggrüüün, alles grüüüün...*würg* kann...nicht...weg...sehen...zu...hässlich..gnaaaah...ich...BIN...nich...verrrrrrRRRRrrüüüüüüückt????...


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Überstunden sind was Doofes



Bekommst du sie wenigstens bezahlt?


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

Dieser Pony-video is zu geil Tony! 

@sean: Magst du Bremen wirklich? Machen die auch Meme-Jokes?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. August 2011)

Da ihr alle meine supertollen Posts einfach ignoriert werde ich jetzt solange die Luft anhalten bis ich Aufmerksamkeit bekomme.


----------



## H2OTest (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so ist das besser


----------



## Azerak (22. August 2011)

Zam mag Ponys! 

Anders kann man den schnellen Rückzug nach dem Report nicht erklären


----------



## Davatar (22. August 2011)

Jaein...kompensiert, aber das dauert noch ne Weile.


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Es gab nen Report ? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. August 2011)

Lol wie die Ponytypen mit Memefressen kommentieren!




Ich mag die auch nicht und mag die Ponys ebenfalls nicht! Ha, das Argument wäre jetzt also auch entkräftet.


----------



## Davatar (22. August 2011)

Mal ne Frage: Ist das mit diesen Ponys eigentlich sowas wie vor ~15 Jahren mit diesen seltsamen kleinen Plastikgremlins, die so verrücktes Haar hatten? Also irgend so ein seltsamer Trend, bei dem eigentlich niemand so richtig versteht, warum es eigentlich ein Trend ist, aber irgendwie trifft man das Zeug trotzdem überall an?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Come at me bro


----------



## H2OTest (22. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_1Cy7OxdpDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 +

wer kommt mit?


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

alkopopsteuer hat luft geholt bevor ich für ihn posten konnte 

Ich wollte dir aufmerksamkeit geben! Mann...


----------



## Azerak (22. August 2011)

Es ist kein Trend... es ist eine Art von geistiger Umnachtung.

Sieht man daran dass hier nun ernsthaft gefragt wird ob reportet wurde...

Blöd wenn man nur noch das gleiche im Kopf hat wie ne 4 Jährige 






@H2Otest


Abenteuerland ist sooooo ausgelutscht >.<

Gibt viel besseres von Pur ._.


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Ist das mit diesen Ponys eigentlich sowas wie vor ~15 Jahren mit diesen seltsamen kleinen Plastikgremlins, die so verrücktes Haar hatten? Also irgend so ein seltsamer Trend, bei dem eigentlich niemand so richtig versteht, warum es eigentlich ein Trend ist, aber irgendwie trifft man das Zeug trotzdem überall an?



Ich glaub man versteht es nur nicht wenn man sich nicht damit befasst ^^


----------



## skyline930 (22. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> MACh dddass WEGGGGggGG!111111111!! Gggg..ggrüüün, alles grüüüün...*würg* kann...nicht...weg...sehen...zu...hässlich..gnaaaah...ich...BIN...nich...verrrrrrRRRRrrüüüüüüückt????...





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





:>


----------



## Davatar (22. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich glaub man versteht es nur nicht wenn man sich nicht damit befasst ^^


Das kann gut sein ^^ Naja, dafür fehlt mir im Moment leider die Zeit (oder zum Glück? )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wer kommt mit?



F************CKING YAAAAAAA !!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EH0K9X3ZVFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gibt keine andere Version -.-*


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> Es ist kein Trend... es ist eine Art von geistiger Umnachtung.
> 
> Sieht man daran dass hier nun ernsthaft gefragt wird ob reportet wurde...
> 
> Blöd wenn man nur noch das gleiche im Kopf hat wie ne 4 Jährige



Einige Leuten traue ich zu das sie reporten, so stark wie sie hier immer Rumheulen das sie doch nicht in der Lage sind Sachen die sie nicht Intressieren zu ignorieren.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Endlich mal wieder ruhe. 
"Dieser Beitrag wird aufgrund deiner Blockiereinstellungen nicht angezeigt, ... " nervt aber ein bissl bei der Ignofunktion


----------



## H2OTest (22. August 2011)

haha shikari  ich hör das sozusagen schon seit meiner kindheit


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ruhe.
> "Dieser Beitrag wird aufgrund deiner Blockiereinstellungen nicht angezeigt, ... " nervt aber ein bissl bei der Ignofunktion




^this hmm wer hat jetzt das Niveau eines Vierjährigen


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

Jetzt mal ehrlich. Diese "My little Pony"-Sache fand ich zuerst auch ziemlich lächerlich. Dieses ganze Forum war voll davon und ich fragte mich, warum diese Figuren aus einer blöden Kinderserie plötzlich überall im Web sind o.O
Auf den ratschlag, mir einfach mal die ersten episoden zu schauen lief es etwa so ab.
1. Folge: MlP is ziemlich blöd und hat ne lahme Storyline
2. Folge: wegem CLiffhanger beim 1. teil angefangen... die haben ziemlich schnell das böse besiegt... und die is gar nicht so böse o.O
3. Jetzt fing der SPass erst richtig an


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> haha shikari  ich hör das sozusagen schon seit meiner kindheit



saaaaaame  ging dann sogar bis Peter Maffay und Wolle Petry, wenn ich gut einen Intus habe kann ich selbst heute noch alles mitsingen/grölen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9bFHiaYc_HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




OOOOOOOOMG


----------



## H2OTest (22. August 2011)

ne .. das eher nicht


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"Wanna hang out with me?"​


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Ich glaub dafür würd ich keine Geld ausgeben um mir das anzusehen ^^.
Halb afk LOL spielen


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Wie lang bleibt ihr heute wach?


----------



## orkman (22. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie lang bleibt ihr heute wach?



lang genug


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

Seanbuddha hasst mich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie lang bleibt ihr heute wach?



Genau bis ....

JETZT!  Ich hau mich hin, jute Nacht und bitte nicht mehr streiten. Morgen früh weckt mich dann der Hahn...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cjvwKY24bXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




 Tschöö.


----------



## H2OTest (22. August 2011)

11


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> lang genug



GUt ich werd mir heut wieder die Nacht um die Ohren hau wer macht mit?


----------



## H2OTest (22. August 2011)

ich nicht ich hab morgen schule -.-


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

ICh muss morgen arbeiten.
11 wird wohl auch hier die magische zahl sein


----------



## orkman (22. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> GUt ich werd mir heut wieder die Nacht um die Ohren hau wer macht mit?



ka ... lern immo embryologie und danach endlich mal futtern und zoggen  ... ausserdem morgen wieder an die uni fahren ... juhu


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Wieso ist eigentlich der Herr Zamora sooft hier drinnen zurzeit?


----------



## Konov (22. August 2011)

Guten Abend! 

Jetzt erstmal schön Lachs mit Nudeln futtern. 

Und grad hab ich gelesen Deus Ex 3 kommt in den nächsten Tagen. Na mal schaun ob ich mir das hole, war ja sehr gespannt.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Jetzt erstmal schön Lachs mit Nudeln futtern.
> 
> Und grad hab ich gelesen Deus Ex 3 kommt in den nächsten Tagen. Na mal schaun ob ich mir das hole, war ja sehr gespannt.



Nabend, ich werd mir gleich erstmal Spaghetti mit Sojabolognese für die nach einflössen 
Deus Ex 3 ist doch nicht toll, hol dir lieber was anderes. Mehr Strategie z.B. ^^


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Tu es oder fang an es zu lieben. Es zwingt dich niemand wirklich niemand das hier zu lesen und wenn du merkst das ein großteil des Forums nicht mehr gefällt, Aufgrund des Topics muss man sich halt nach anderen Foren umschauen, du kannst nicht die fordern etwas zu verbieten was einem *großteil der Comunnity *Gefällt .



Achso.... ihr seid repräsentativ für 485.348 Mitglieder, die das Forum derzeit beherbergt?


----------



## orkman (22. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und grad hab ich gelesen Deus Ex 3 kommt in den nächsten Tagen. Na mal schaun ob ich mir das hole, war ja sehr gespannt.



haaaaaaaaa...du sau ... hab mir grad den trailer reingezogen und ich find das HAMMER! ... naja mein bro sagt gameplay is beschissen ...das werd ich mir jetzt mal reinziehen ... ansonsten weiss ich noch net ob ich die normal oder die limited nehmen soll ^^ ... 9 euro unterschied bei herrn ama zon


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso.... ihr seid repräsentativ für 485.348 Mitglieder, die das Forum derzeit beherbergt?



Razyl es hat sich doch jetzt beruhigt fang nicht nochmal neu an 
SO bin mal Fressen bin so um 11 wieder da.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Razyl es hat sich doch jetzt beruhigt fang nicht nochmal neu an



Beruhigt - Bis zum nächsten Abend. Was bin ich nicht beeindruckt.


----------



## orkman (22. August 2011)

hmm deus ex 3 sieht mir eher wien konsolen spiel aus ... ich weiss net ob das so ne einfache umsetzung is auf pc ... was denkt ihr ? die verschiedenen aktionen werden mir sicher zu umstaendlich sein auffem pc ... is ja kein pure shooter


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> hmm deus ex 3 sieht mir eher wien konsolen spiel aus ... ich weiss net ob das so ne einfache umsetzung is auf pc ... was denkt ihr ? die verschiedenen aktionen werden mir sicher zu umstaendlich sein auffem pc ... is ja kein pure shooter



Konsolenspiel? 

Deus Ex ist eher ein PC-Spiel, als ein Spiel für Xbox 360 und PlayStation 3. Okay, mit Human Revolution ist es für alle drei Plattform besser angepasst, da die Firma ja auch Geld benötigt, aber komplizierte Steuerung? Nö, das Spiel ist halt nur etwas anspruchsvoller als Dauerschießen auf Klongegner alá CoD.


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso.... ihr seid repräsentativ für 485.348 Mitglieder, die das Forum derzeit beherbergt?



Meine Aussage war mehr Hypothisch, als Anhand von Tatsachen belegt. Mein Wortlaut war das wenn man Merken sollte das ein großteil eines Forums einem nicht mehr gefällt, man anstatt überall zu Haten man lieber ein anderes Forum suchen sollte. In keinem Wort habe ich erwähnt, dass ich damit dieses Forum hier gemeint habe oder das ich der Meinung bin das ein großteil der Leute Ponies mögen, ich schließe es aber auch gleichzeitig auch nicht aus.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und bevor ich vergeße Ponies werden weiterhin irgendwo immer wieder auftauchen, obs euch gefällt oder nicht. Wenn es euch nicht gefällt Ignoriert es einfach oder lernt es zu mögen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (22. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> hmm deus ex 3 sieht mir eher wien konsolen spiel aus ... ich weiss net ob das so ne einfache umsetzung is auf pc ... was denkt ihr ? die verschiedenen aktionen werden mir sicher zu umstaendlich sein auffem pc ... is ja kein pure shooter



Weiß nicht genau. Fand es bisher immer sehr reizvoll. Aber es kostet eben auch nen ganzen Fuffi, was ich sehr teuer finde für ein PC-Spiel.
Kosten sie zwar alle, aber wenn ich das mit früher vergleiche... 

Im Moment hab ich auch genug zu Zocken und zu wenig Zeit... der Tag ist voll bei mir.  Von daher warte ich vielleicht, dass es günstiger wird und kaufe es mir dann.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Meine Aussage war mehr Hypothisch, als Anhand von Tatsachen belegt. Mein Wortlaut war das wenn man Merken sollte das ein großteil eines Forums einem nicht mehr gefällt



Hm, irgendwie, hat niemand wirklich geschrieben, dass einem das Forum nicht mehr gefällt. Es ging um das dauerhafte Posten von Pony-Bildern, obwohl es einen Sammelthread dafür gibt. Wenn ihr den nicht braucht, kann der ja auch wieder zu.



> Und bevor ich vergeße Ponies werden weiterhin irgendwo immer wieder auftauchen, obs euch gefällt oder nicht. Wenn es euch nicht gefällt Ignoriert es einfach oder lernt es zu mögen.



Oder man reportet es weiterhin.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oder man reportet es weiterhin.


was auch ignoriert wird.


guckt noch jemand nebenbei alm? was bitte ist da live?


----------



## orkman (22. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Weiß nicht genau. Fand es bisher immer sehr reizvoll. Aber es kostet eben auch nen ganzen Fuffi, was ich sehr teuer finde für ein PC-Spiel.
> Kosten sie zwar alle, aber wenn ich das mit früher vergleiche...
> 
> Im Moment hab ich auch genug zu Zocken und zu wenig Zeit... der Tag ist voll bei mir.  Von daher warte ich vielleicht, dass es günstiger wird und kaufe es mir dann.


genau das gleiche bei mir ... ich hab noch sicher 15 spiele die ich zoggen will/muss ^^ 

und die normal edition kostet ja 42 euro ... von daher billiger als nen fuffi ... die kohle hab ich ... aber die spiele industrie tut uns keinen gefallen damit in 1 jahr nur top spiele rauszubringen ... wenn ich jetzt schon an november/dezember denke mit den top spielen die erscheinen werden  und dann noch nebenbei die 2-3 mmos und LOL spielen ...buecher lesen , lernen ... ich frag mich wie ich das alles unter nen hut kriegen werde ^^

EDIT: ausserdem hol ich mir dann auch noch deus ex 1+2 dazu ... das werden dann noch 2 spiele mehr ... fuer 10 euro isses kein beinbruch ^^


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> was auch ignoriert wird.



Mag sein. Ich werde es dennoch fortsetzen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. August 2011)

was hast du nur gegen die ponys O.o nichts effektives offensichtlich


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mag sein. Ich werde es dennoch fortsetzen.



Sorry, aber das würde ich nicht empfehlen. Es ist hier nun mal nicht verboten, diese Bilder zu posten.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> was hast du nur gegen die ponys O.o nichts effektives offensichtlich



Ich habe etwas dagegen, wenn man Threads damit vollspammt. Und das geschah hier die letzten Tage.



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das würde ich nicht empfehlen. Es ist hier nun mal nicht verboten, diese Bilder zu posten.



Cool, dann werde ich wohl die Tage mal ein paar große Bilder raussuchen und diese den ganzen Tag hier posten. Und doch, ich werde weiterhin reporten.


----------



## Konov (22. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> genau das gleiche bei mir ... ich hab noch sicher 15 spiele die ich zoggen will/muss ^^
> 
> und die normal edition kostet ja 42 euro ... von daher billiger als nen fuffi ... die kohle hab ich ... aber die spiele industrie tut uns keinen gefallen damit in 1 jahr nur top spiele rauszubringen ... wenn ich jetzt schon an november/dezember denke mit den top spielen die erscheinen werden  und dann noch nebenbei die 2-3 mmos und LOL spielen ...buecher lesen , lernen ... ich frag mich wie ich das alles unter nen hut kriegen werde ^^



Hmm wenn ich da an LOL, APB Reloaded, World of Tanks denke.... mit denen habe ich seit Wochen und Monaten Spaß ohne Ende und das ohne einen einzigen Cent ausgegeben zu haben.
Dann 40-50 Euro für ein PC Spiel ausgeben? Das muss man sich schon gut überlegen, finde ich.
Ich hätte das Geld im Moment sicherlich auch, aber das ist es mir dann irgendwie doch nicht wert.

Genauso bei BF3... ich bin seit vielen Jahren leidenschaftlicher Gamer und die Spielepreise sind im Moment generell einfach extrem hoch, das hab ich so nie erlebt.

Sind sicher tolle Spiele, aber soviel Geld ist es mir nicht wert.
Wenn sie reduziert werden - dann überleg ichs mir nochmal. Wenn ich genauso Spass auch umsonst bekomme... brauch ich das Geld net zum Fenster rauswerfen. ^^

Und wie du sagtest... ich lese auch viel und lernen muss ich auch andauernd einiges. Wenn das Studium beginnt sowieso. Von daher. Ich bin froh wenn ich noch Zeit find zum daddeln


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das würde ich nicht empfehlen. Es ist hier nun mal nicht verboten, diese Bilder zu posten.



Sorry, aber das hier ist doch kein Bilderthread oder? Die Fluten waren nicht zu übersehen!


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Cool, dann werde ich wohl die Tage mal ein paar große Bilder raussuchen und diese den ganzen Tag hier posten. Und doch, ich werde weiterhin reporten.



Zum Glück darf man hier eh nur Nachts psoten 



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das hier ist doch kein Bilderthread oder? Die Fluten waren nicht zu übersehen!



Und warum sollten wir die Bilder entfernen? Sie verstoßen nicht gegen die Regeln. Der Nachtschwärmerthread ist das, was die Community draus macht.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Zum Glück darf man hier eh nur Nachts psoten



Tja, da wird es halt ne stressige Nacht für euch.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und warum sollten wir die Bilder entfernen? Sie verstoßen nicht gegen die Regeln. Der Nachtschwärmerthread ist das, was die Community draus macht.



Es geht darum, dieser Bilderflut Einhalt zu gebieten. Denn ansonsten ist das http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/145800-welche-bilder-bringen-euch-zum-lachen/ und das http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/188121-der-bronyhof/ unnötig.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, da wird es halt ne stressige Nacht für euch.



Wieso sollte es für uns ne stressige Nacht werden? Solange die Bilder nicht gegen die Regeln verstoßen....


----------



## Edou (22. August 2011)

Ja, dann gibt es aber noch andere Threads, dann will ich jetzt einen Meme Thread, einen "The Rock bilderreihe" thread, einen "Alarm für Cobra 11 Autoexplosionen/Unfälle thread" nur der gerechtigkeithalber. Wird sich schon jemand finden, der darin mit mir Rumspammt weil wirs sooooo lustig finden....


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, da wird es halt ne stressige Nacht für euch.



Hrhr wollen wir uns auf ein Thema beschränken oder Querbeet?


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es für uns ne stressige Nacht werden? Solange die Bilder nicht gegen die Regeln verstoßen....



Wenn alle 60 Sekunden nen Report reinfliegt wird euer Mod-Tool schon anspringen. Zumindest nehme ich das stark an.


----------



## orkman (22. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hmm wenn ich da an LOL, APB Reloaded, World of Tanks denke.... mit denen habe ich seit Wochen und Monaten Spaß ohne Ende und das ohne einen einzigen Cent ausgegeben zu haben.
> Dann 40-50 Euro für ein PC Spiel ausgeben? Das muss man sich schon gut überlegen, finde ich.



haha dachte ich auch am anfang doch die aktionen von riots haben mich schon 30 euro gekostet ...jaja wenn mal ein paar geile champs runtergesetzt sind dann musste ich sie kaufen  jetzt hab ich genug champs und lass es erstmal sein ... ich kann ja eh net alle bei einander zoggen ... von daher bleibt es erstma bei den 30 tacken ... 

ich muesst mal wieder online poker spielen ... da hab ich jetzt aus 10 euro , 30 euro gemacht ... aber das hat auch 3 tage gedauert .... so 2-3 stunden am tag dumm spielen ... is monoton ... und ab 60 euro krieg ich dann mehr kohle ... find aber die zeit und lust net dazu ... is das system mit rot/schwarz und wenn man loost dann verdoppeln ... viele sagen das wuerd net gehen ... bei mir hats bis jetzt geklappt wie man sieht ... aber ich spiel auch vorsichtshalber nur mit 10 cent betraegen ... da kann man net soviel verlieren ... und hab nur mit 10 euro startkapital angefangen ... wenn ich die 10 verloren haette , haette ich komplett aufgehoert ...


----------



## orkman (22. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn alle 60 Sekunden nen Report reinfliegt wird euer Mod-Tool schon anspringen. Zumindest nehme ich das stark an.



wenn du sowas machst wirste wahrscheinlich schneller gekickt/gebannt als nen priester nen amen oder halleluja in der kirche rausposaunt


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> wenn du sowas machst wirste wahrscheinlich schneller gekickt/gebannt als nen priester nen amen oder halleluja in der kirche rausposaunt



Risiko.


----------



## Azerak (22. August 2011)

Ich bin immer noch für das Sperren von Bilder einbinden.

So wäre dem nen Riegel vorgeschoben.

Und an den über dem über mir... das ist echt erwachsen von dir gerade mit so nem Bild anstachelnd zu antworten. Gratz Ô.o


----------



## Skatero (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. August 2011)

@Ska



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (22. August 2011)

Ach postet mal schön Eure Bilder - und nur Bilder in den Posts.
Denn die Mods weichen in ihren Regeln bzw. Vorgaben eh langsam auf. 

Der Nachtschwärmerthread war mal n Thread für Nachtschwärmer - mit Niveau.
Nun ist es anscheinend ein Thread mit Ponies, um nichtabgeholte Kinder zu trösten - traurig. 

Sorry, ... und ich wünsche allen eine Gute Nacht!


----------



## Edou (22. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ach postet mal schön Eure Bilder - und nur Bilder in den Posts.
> Denn die Mods weichen in ihren Regeln bzw. Vorgaben eh langsam auf.
> 
> Der Nachtschwärmerthread war mal n Thread für Nachtschwärmer - mit Niveau.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Naaaacht!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 he will tap 4 sure...


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der nachtschwärmer hatte mal niveau?
Nein, hatte er nicht. 

Und mir gefallen Ponys besser als Katzen! *sich duck*


----------



## Grushdak (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, nu aber gn8


----------



## Edou (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naaaacht²


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpl5mOAXNl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (22. August 2011)

@Stupid Cat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Der nachtschwärmer hatte mal niveau?
> Nein, hatte er nicht.



Kannst du ja beurteilen


----------



## Edou (22. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kannst du ja beurteilen



 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ich geh off, naaaaacht³ 

Katzen <3


----------



## seanbuddha (23. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Denn die Mods weichen in ihren Regeln bzw. Vorgaben eh langsam auf.



Tja, vor ein paar Monaten wurde hier stolz verkündet, man werde nun härter durchgreifen und wieder ein sozial-adäquates Verhalten durchsetzen. Geändert hat sich - nichts.


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2011)

GOIL Ponies und Katzen EPIC Wie gut das mein Kumpel mich vom Pennen abgehalten hat
Katzen Bild mag nicht 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, vor ein paar Monaten wurde hier stolz verkündet, man werde nun härter durchgreifen und wieder ein sozial-adäquates Verhalten durchsetzen. Geändert hat sich - nichts.



Hier wurde vor Jahren schon mal bei einer Bilderflut durchgegriffen, da man doch weiß, wo das endet. Und jetzt geht es wieder los...


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hier wurde vor Jahren schon mal bei einer Bilderflut durchgegriffen, da man doch weiß, wo das endet. Und jetzt geht es wieder los...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. August 2011)

Vor allem dieses kindische Verhalten nervt total. Das halbe Off-Topic wird seit Monaten mit den Ponys überschwemmt und wer sich davon genervt fühlt, ist kurzerhand ein "Hater". Welch ein Kindergarten... jetzt habt ihr extra einen eigenen Thread für den Pony-Kram, aber nein, es muss noch immer in den Nachtschwärmer gepostet werden.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Vor allem dieses kindische Verhalten nervt total. Das halbe Off-Topic wird seit Monaten mit den Ponys überschwemmt und wer sich davon genervt fühlt, ist kurzerhand ein "Hater". Welch ein Kindergarten... jetzt habt ihr extra einen eigenen Thread für den Pony-Kram, aber nein, es muss noch immer in den Nachtschwärmer gepostet werden.



Amen mein Bruder AMEN!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. August 2011)

Ich mag Penisse. Ich mal jetzt einfach einen Haufen davon mit Paint und schreibe "Haters gonna hate" drunter.


----------



## orkman (23. August 2011)

ok die bilder muessen net unbedingt HIER gepostet werden aber der pony thread und der lustige bilder thread sind schon dafuer gedacht


----------



## Razyl (23. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Vor allem dieses kindische Verhalten nervt total. Das halbe Off-Topic wird seit Monaten mit den Ponys überschwemmt und wer sich davon genervt fühlt, ist kurzerhand ein "Hater". Welch ein Kindergarten... jetzt habt ihr extra einen eigenen Thread für den Pony-Kram, aber nein, es muss noch immer in den Nachtschwärmer gepostet werden.



Dickes /sign

Und dann wird argumentiert mit dem Großteil der Community


----------



## orkman (23. August 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich mag Penisse. Ich mal jetzt einfach einen Haufen davon mit Paint und schreibe "Haters gonna hate" drunter.



freu mich schon auf die bilder von dir ... schade dass du wahrscheinlich dafuer gebannt wirst


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ok die bilder muessen net unbedingt HIER gepostet werden aber der pony thread und der lustige bilder thread sind schon dafuer gedacht



Die Bilder werden ja extra hier gepostet, um die anderen zu provozieren. Ihr wisst doch genau, wie sehr das den Leuten auf den Sack geht. Und gerade deshalb macht ihr es ja.


----------



## Konov (23. August 2011)

Ich schließe mich Ceiwyn an... ist irgendwie alles ziemlich kindisch, die ganze Pony Nummer.

Das hat nix mit hassen zutun. Ich hasse diese Ponykacke nicht, aber wir sind (leider nur fast) alle erwachsene Menschen und da sollte man doch wissen, wo der Spass aufhört.

Irgendwie hats ja auch was knuffiges an sich, aber kein Grund das Zeug überall zu posten. Als hättet ihr nix besseres zutun... nutzt euern Pony Thread dafür und gut ist... aber geht nicht anderen Usern damit auf die Klötze. Das ist einfach nur Kinderkacke hoch 10.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. August 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich mag Penisse. Ich mal jetzt einfach einen Haufen davon mit Paint und schreibe "Haters gonna hate" drunter.



Ich sehe deine Posts jetzt in einem ganz anderen Licht! :O


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Vor allem dieses kindische Verhalten nervt total. Das halbe Off-Topic wird seit Monaten mit den Ponys überschwemmt und wer sich davon genervt fühlt, ist kurzerhand ein "Hater". Welch ein Kindergarten... jetzt habt ihr extra einen eigenen Thread für den Pony-Kram, aber nein, es muss noch immer in den Nachtschwärmer gepostet werden.



Posted was anderes, schreibt doch über die ach so Niveauvollen Themen die hier alle vordert scheinbar hat hier jeder nen Thema zur Hand das er Posten kann. Wundert mich nur das oft im Nachtschwärmer einfach nichts los ist und sobald man sich dann mal ein bisschen austausch wird rumgemault aus jeder Ecke.ahschönkanngradkeineleerzeichenmehrpostensryfürdenzusammenhängendentextebenpcneustartenunddanachweiterschreiben


----------



## Razyl (23. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wundert mich nur das oft im Nachtschwärmer einfach nichts los ist und sobald man sich dann mal ein bisschen austausch wird rumgemault aus jeder Ecke.



Wo wird sich denn hier großartig ausgetauscht? Es werden am Stück große Bilder gepostet. Wir hatten hier auch schon Themen, über die wir geschrieben haben. Und wenn der Nachtschwärmer mal still ist, dann ist er halt still. Dann postet irgendwer irgendwie etwas und gut ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Posted was anderes, schreibt doch über die ach so Niveauvollen Themen die hier alle vordert scheinbar hat hier jeder nen Thema zur Hand das er Posten kann. Wundert mich nur das oft im Nachtschwärmer einfach nichts los ist und sobald man sich dann mal ein bisschen austausch wird rumgemault aus jeder Ecke.ahschönkanngradkeineleerzeichenmehrpostensryfürdenzusammenhängendentextebenpcneustartenunddanachweiterschreiben



Du verstehst es einfach nicht... durch eure Provokationen mit den Ponys wird ja jede Diskussion unmöglich gemacht. Kaum startet einer ein Thema, dauert es nur zwei Minuten, bis das nächste Pony drunter klebt. Ihr habt ja schon zwei Threads dafür, drängt den Leuten euren Kram doch nicht ständig auf.


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du verstehst es einfach nicht... durch eure Provokationen mit den Ponys wird ja jede Diskussion unmöglich gemacht. Kaum startet einer ein Thema, dauert es nur zwei Minuten, bis das nächste Pony drunter klebt. Ihr habt ja schon zwei Threads dafür, drängt den Leuten euren Kram doch nicht ständig auf.



Kommen wir mal wieder zurück zu den Tatsachen bis jetzt wurde im Nachtschwärmer nur an einem Tag richtig massiv mit Pony Bildern gepostet. Und heute gab es einige wenig Bilder. Sonst finde im Forum keine Fluten von Pony Bildern ausser im Bilder Thread und im dazugehörigen Thread. Von daher finde ich die Aussage das man von diesen Bildern überschwemmt hinfällig. 

@Razyl lies meine Postes und erzähle nicht Dinge die ich niemals geschrieben hat.


----------



## Davatar (23. August 2011)

*schnarch* nix läuft wies soll...doofe Programmiersprachen...echt...hätte doch besser Metzger werden sollen. Dann wär ich jetzt im Bett und es gäb gratis Fleisch


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2011)

Tja, als Entwickler arbeitet man nun mal fast 24h/Tag 

Manchmal häng ich 3-4 Stunden an einem Problem, geh dann mal kurz nen Kaffee holen und *Bliinnggg* ich hab die Lösung. Oder ich fluche über 3rd-Party Komponenten (DevExpress), dass sie Features, welche seit 4 Jahren gewünscht und auch als "akzeptiert" in der Request-Liste stehen, immer noch nicht umgesetzt haben. Dafür entwickeln sie Komponenten, die man nicht benötigt....


----------



## orkman (23. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du verstehst es einfach nicht... durch eure Provokationen mit den Ponys wird ja jede Diskussion unmöglich gemacht. Kaum startet einer ein Thema, dauert es nur zwei Minuten, bis das nächste Pony drunter klebt. Ihr habt ja schon zwei Threads dafür, drängt den Leuten euren Kram doch nicht ständig auf.



und das thema koennte weiterdiskutiert werden wenn ihr einfach ueber die ponys rueber scrollen wuerdet ... was ihr euch mehr aufregt was es ihnen mehr spass macht sie zu posten ... ich hab vorhin das thema von deus ex 3 gestartet und kaum jmd hat was dazu gesagt weil ihr mehr beschaeftigt seid euren heiligen krieg gegen die pferdeschnitzel zu planen ... beide fraktionen sind dabei kindisch ...bescheuert finde ich nur dass man seine zeit so verliert indem man die andern anmeckern und die dabei dann ja eben unterstuetzt


----------



## orkman (23. August 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Tja, als Entwickler arbeitet man nun mal fast 24h/Tag
> 
> Manchmal häng ich 3-4 Stunden an einem Problem, geh dann mal kurz nen Kaffee holen und *Bliinnggg* ich hab die Lösung. Oder ich fluche über 3rd-Party Komponenten (DevExpress), dass sie Features, welche seit 4 Jahren gewünscht und auch als "akzeptiert" in der Request-Liste stehen, immer noch nicht umgesetzt haben. Dafür entwickeln sie Komponenten, die man nicht benötigt....



ich glaub da gibt es schlimmere berufe als entwickler ... wir medizinstudenten haben auch kein friede freude eierkuchen tag ... und wir bekommen nie ein "toll" zu hoeren oder nen keks geschenkt  ... ausserdem koennt ihr als entwickler teilweise ne inspiration von euch einfuegen wenn ihr games produziert ... wir koennen nix dergleichen einfliessen lassen ... ausser vllt nehm ich jetzt gruenen faden oder rosa faden ... und sogar da gibs nen unterschied in dicke etc... (heisst wir koennen sie nicht aussuchen ^^ )


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ich glaub da gibt es schlimmere berufe als entwickler ... wir medizinstudenten haben auch kein friede freude eierkuchen tag ... und wir kommen nie ein "toll" zu hoeren oder nen keks geschenkt  ... ausserdem koennt ihr als entwickler teilweise ne inspiration von euch einfuegen wenn ihr games produziert ... wir koennen nix dergleichen einfliessen lassen ... ausser vllt nehm ich jetzt gruenen faden oder rosa faden ... und sogar da gibs nen unterschied in dicke etc... (heisst wir koennen sie nicht aussuchen ^^ )



Hast dich doch freiwillig für dein Medizin-Studium entschieden, so wie ich mich für mein Jura-Studium. Wobei der Stoff, den man in beiden Fächern zu bewältigen hat, eigentlich kaum zu schaffen ist. Wer eine gut bezahlte Arbeit will, muss einfach ein Überflieger sein. Als Mediziner in die Forschung, als Jurist in die Großkanzlei oder ins Management.


----------



## Lordcocain (23. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hast dich doch freiwillig für dein Medizin-Studium entschieden, so wie ich mich für mein Jura-Studium. Wobei der Stoff, den man in beiden Fächern zu bewältigen hat, eigentlich kaum zu schaffen ist. Wer eine gut bezahlte Arbeit will, muss einfach ein Überflieger sein. Als Mediziner in die Forschung, als Jurist in die Großkanzlei oder ins Management.






Haha. Deswegen hab ich auch Musik studiert.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ich glaub da gibt es schlimmere berufe als entwickler ... wir medizinstudenten haben auch kein friede freude eierkuchen tag ... und wir bekommen nie ein "toll" zu hoeren oder nen keks geschenkt  ... ausserdem koennt ihr als entwickler teilweise ne inspiration von euch einfuegen wenn ihr games produziert ... wir koennen nix dergleichen einfliessen lassen ... ausser vllt nehm ich jetzt gruenen faden oder rosa faden ... und sogar da gibs nen unterschied in dicke etc... (heisst wir koennen sie nicht aussuchen ^^ )



Hmm, Kekse gibt's nur in der Kaffee-Küche...
Ein "toll" hör ich selten...

Games? Falsche Branche  Ich bin in der Medizintechnik 



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hast dich doch freiwillig für dein Medizin-Studium entschieden, so wie ich mich für mein Jura-Studium. Wobei der Stoff, den man in beiden Fächern zu bewältigen hat, eigentlich kaum zu schaffen ist. Wer eine gut bezahlte Arbeit will, muss einfach ein Überflieger sein. Als Mediziner in die Forschung, als Jurist in die Großkanzlei oder ins Management.


Oder in den höheren Beamten-Dienst. Werd einfach Minister... nach 2 Jahren "Arbeit" für den Rest des Lebens ausgesorgt


----------



## orkman (23. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hast dich doch freiwillig für dein Medizin-Studium entschieden, so wie ich mich für mein Jura-Studium. Wobei der Stoff, den man in beiden Fächern zu bewältigen hat, eigentlich kaum zu schaffen ist. Wer eine gut bezahlte Arbeit will, muss einfach ein Überflieger sein. Als Mediziner in die Forschung, als Jurist in die Großkanzlei oder ins Management.



hab gehoert es gibt zuviele jura studenten in deutschland , stimmt das ?


----------



## Davatar (23. August 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Tja, als Entwickler arbeitet man nun mal fast 24h/Tag
> 
> Manchmal häng ich 3-4 Stunden an einem Problem, geh dann mal kurz nen Kaffee holen und *Bliinnggg* ich hab die Lösung. Oder ich fluche über 3rd-Party Komponenten (DevExpress), dass sie Features, welche seit 4 Jahren gewünscht und auch als "akzeptiert" in der Request-Liste stehen, immer noch nicht umgesetzt haben. Dafür entwickeln sie Komponenten, die man nicht benötigt....


Am besten find ich wenn man Komponenten einkauft, die völlig verbuggt sind und statt dass die Leutchens die Bugs beheben würden, schmeissen sie weitere Komponenten auf den Markt, die ebenfalls verbuggt sind...



Lordcocain schrieb:


> Haha. Deswegen hab ich auch Musik studiert.


Und was bist Du geworden? Musiklehrer? Ich kenne ne Hand voll Musikstudenten, die zwar alle ihr Studium wahnsinnig lieben, aber extreme Angst vor der Zukunft haben, weil sie befürchten, keinen Job zu finden.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> hab gehoert es gibt zuviele jura studenten in deutschland , stimmt das ?



Aktuell gibt es generell zu viele Studienanfänger. Wehrpflicht fällt weg, doppelte Abiturjahrgänge -> mehr Studenten als sonst.

Es wurden für Studiengänge der NC eingeführt, für die es noch nie welche gab. (Hab ich gehört)



Davatar schrieb:


> Am besten find ich wenn man Komponenten einkauft, die völlig verbuggt sind und statt dass die Leutchens die Bugs beheben würden, schmeissen sie weitere Komponenten auf den Markt, die ebenfalls verbuggt sind...


Ja, ist uns auch passiert. Telerik... sogar Bug-Reports haben wir geschickt, aber keine Reaktion...

DevExpress ist natürlich auch nicht Fehlerfrei aber da wurde uns wenigstens innerhalb von 24h geholfen. Passiert halt, wenn man Komponenten anders verwendet als vom Hersteller gedacht 

Aber die Geschwindigkeit, in der wir von DevExpress signierte Assemblies für eine, noch nicht von denen übersetzte, Sprache bekommen haben ist genial gewesen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> hab gehoert es gibt zuviele jura studenten in deutschland , stimmt das ?



Viel zu viele... wer braucht schon in jedem kleinen Kaff einen Anwalt? Aber das Gehalt lockt halt. Einstiegsgehälter von bis zu 100.000 Euro mit 27 Jahren klingt schon super. Aber nur 10% der Absolventen erreicht das. 90% sind die typischen Nachbarschaftsanwälte, die ihre Kanzlei im Wohnzimmer haben. Da verdient jeder Beamte im gehobenen Dienst mehr. 

In Trier ist es z.b. nicht zulassungsbeschränkt, da ist es ein typisches Auffangfach geworden für alle, die nicht wissen, was sie studieren sollen. Also praktisch ebenso wie BWL, Informatik, Lehramt und mittlerweile auch Medizin.


----------



## Lordcocain (23. August 2011)

ich arbeite hauptberuflich als Studiomusiker.

Nebenbei gebe ich noch Musikunterricht.


----------



## orkman (23. August 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hmm, Kekse gibt's nur in der Kaffee-Küche...
> Ein "toll" hör ich selten...
> 
> Games? Falsche Branche  Ich bin in der Medizintechnik
> ...



nice one ... hab irgendwo gesehen dass man in deutschland als nebenfach medizin informatik nehmen kann ...

ich hab mich auch noch fuer die schwerste belgische uni entschieden .... 
frage im examen war: wie entwickelt sich eine thrombose ... ich schreib die ganze geschichte von a bis z und bekomme 6/20 ... weil der herr nur den schluss haben wollte ... obwohl es auf franzoesisch so interpretiert werdden kann dass es von anfang bis ende is ... und wenn man denen dann doch noch die ganze situation erklaert aendern sie dennoch nix ... man wird also bestarft weil man zuviel wusste -.- ... jaja die dummen sind nicht immer im nachteil


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2011)

Medizininformatik ist halt eine Richtung der Informatik. Aber ich hab nicht studiert. Die studierten Informatiker, frisch von der Uni, welche ich bisher kennengelernt habe, waren totale Nieten. Null praktische Erfahrung, objektorientierte Programmierung? Scheinbar nie gehört. Oder in Sprachen entwickelt, welche der Prof. halt kannte, aber bei uns überhaupt nicht gefragt sind.

Was bringt es, Cobol zu bringen, wenn man .NET programmieren soll?


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2011)

hmm toll meine Tastatur macht jetzt die krätsche vorhin klape das leerzeichen nicht und jetzt funktioniert der buchstabe zwischen f und H nicht deshalb auch die komische wortwahl um den buchstaben auszulassen -.-


----------



## orkman (23. August 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> . Die studierten Informatiker, frisch von der Uni, welche ich bisher kennengelernt habe, waren totale Nieten. Null praktische Erfahrung



ja , das is das problem ... aber das arbeiten wir/die normalerweise auch schnell nach ... ich hatte in den sommerferien erstes mal dienst im krankenhaus .. obwohl wir bisher nur buecher mit reiner theorie hatten ... und dass auch nur ueber logisches denken in der medizin und embryologie etc... spritzen , medikamente etc.. haben wir noch nicht gesehen ... aber die physik von nem scanner oder IRM kennen wir wie unsre westentasche  aber auch nur die physik ... welchen knopf man druecken muss oder wie mans einstellen muss .. ka


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2011)

Es hat sich jetzt zwar reguliert, aber trotzdem nochmal was offizielles....

Wir haben die Bilder- und vor allem Pony-Spammerei verfolgt. Wir wollen hier niemanden den Spaß verderben, immerhin ist es der Offtopic-Thread. Aber wenn der Großteil der Teilnehmer genervt ist, dann sollte man die Bilderflut zurückfahren. Ich sehe den Nachtschwärmer als kleine Community in der Community - darum hatte ich bisher die Hoffnung, ihr regelt das im GUTEN unter Euch, als dass wir irgendwie eingreifen müssen...


----------



## orkman (23. August 2011)

hier is noch was geiles bezueglich der IRM maschine ... da das ganze uber ein starkes magnetfeld funktioniert ^^ :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gpG7MT-8PNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2011)

Du bist ja auch noch mitten im Studium. Aber die sind Fertig. Haben ihren Bachelor / ihr Diplom. Null Ahnung, und wollen dann Einstiegsgehälter >40 T€.

Es gibt zum Glück auch andere. Wir haben aktuell einen Studenten auf 400€-Basis, der wirklich jede Gelegenheit nutzt, praktisch zu arbeiten und/oder Erfahrung zu sammeln. Egal ob Praktika, Auslandssemster oder Mini-Job. Klar man merkte, dass er noch C#-Programmiert hatte, aber das ist ja auch nicht verwerflich. Wenn er Fragen hatte, hat er diese Gestellt oder selbst gesucht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. August 2011)

Praktische Ausbildung kommt ja generell zu kurz. Ich studiere 4,5 Jahre bis zum 1. Examen und habe zusätzlich 3 Monate Praktika. Im September muss ich ins Gericht... aber da darf ich ja auch nichts machen. Natürlich lässt man mich da nichts entscheiden, die Verantwortung ist ja viel zu groß. Trotzdem lernt man so doch nichts, wenn man in kleinen Gruppen Verhandlungen verfolgt. Solche Studienordnungen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2011)

Naja, in Jura/Lehramt gibt es ja das 1. Staatsexamen und dann ein paar Jahre später (nach ein "wenig" praktischer Erfahrung) das 2. Staatsexamen. Erst dann ist man doch "fertiger" Jurist/Lehrer, oder?


----------



## Razyl (23. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es hat sich jetzt zwar reguliert, aber trotzdem nochmal was offizielles....
> 
> Wir haben die Bilder- und vor allem Pony-Spammerei verfolgt. Wir wollen hier niemanden den Spaß verderben, immerhin ist es der Offtopic-Thread. Aber wenn der Großteil der Teilnehmer genervt ist, dann sollte man die Bilderflut zurückfahren. Ich sehe den Nachtschwärmer als kleine Community in der Community - darum hatte ich bisher die Hoffnung, ihr regelt das im GUTEN unter Euch, als dass wir irgendwie eingreifen müssen...



Die Geschichte lehrt, dass ihr immer hier eingreifen müsst. =/


----------



## orkman (23. August 2011)

wir hatten jetzt nur 2 wochen klinikum dienst als krankenpfleger ... erst im 1 jahr master sind wir jedesmal fuer 1/3 des jahres mit nem chefarzt unterwegs etc... aber ich glaub ich wechsel nach den 3 jahren bach nach deutschland ... dort schieb ich ne ruhigere kugel und staatsexamen is in deutschland ja nach dem 3ten jahr ... und da ich meins ja dann fertig hab ... hoff ich dass ich das in deutschland net auch noch machen muss ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2011)

Und dann bist du AiP, darfst auch nix machen.... 

Strafe dafür, dass man studiert


----------



## orkman (23. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es hat sich jetzt zwar reguliert, aber trotzdem nochmal was offizielles....
> 
> Aber wenn der Großteil der Teilnehmer genervt ist, dann sollte man die Bilderflut zurückfahren.



der grossteil ... das is ein bissl uebertrieben ... ich seh hier nur 2-3 dauerflamer ... aber naja , zurueckfahren von mir aus ... ich post eh keine pony bildchen


----------



## orkman (23. August 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und dann bist du AiP, darfst auch nix machen....
> 
> Strafe dafür, dass man studiert



AiP ? allein im praktikum ? alle im po ? alone in pakistan ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. August 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Naja, in Jura/Lehramt gibt es ja das 1. Staatsexamen und dann ein paar Jahre später (nach ein "wenig" praktischer Erfahrung) das 2. Staatsexamen. Erst dann ist man doch "fertiger" Jurist/Lehrer, oder?



Jau, nach dem 1. hast du zwei Jahre richtige Ausbildung, aber als Jurist immer nur ein paar Wochen an einer Stelle. Wirst halt ständig rumgeschickt, wirklich tief eindringen kann man in die Materie nicht. Außerdem erhält man nur ein Trinkgeld von knapp 1000 Euro / Monat. Sind halt billige Arbeitskräfte, die doch schon in der Theorie ein bisschen Durchblick haben. Vor allem Anwälte nutzen das gnadenlos aus.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2011)

AiP = Arzt im Praktikum


----------



## seanbuddha (23. August 2011)

Gehe mal schlafen Nachti


----------



## Razyl (23. August 2011)

Nacht Sean!


----------



## Konov (23. August 2011)

Ich geh auch pennen, nachti!


----------



## orkman (23. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jau, nach dem 1. hast du zwei Jahre richtige Ausbildung, aber als Jurist immer nur ein paar Wochen an einer Stelle. Wirst halt ständig rumgeschickt, wirklich tief eindringen kann man in die Materie nicht. Außerdem erhält man nur ein Trinkgeld von knapp 1000 Euro / Monat. Sind halt billige Arbeitskräfte, die doch schon in der Theorie ein bisschen Durchblick haben. Vor allem Anwälte nutzen das gnadenlos aus.



ich hab kein geld gesehen fuer mein praktikum ... und ich hab die gleiche arbeit als die hauptberuflichen krankenpfleger gemacht .. wenn net sogar mehr ... die haben in ruhe gegessen , ich hab dann alle klingeln gemacht weil die den arsch net hochkriegten... am letzten tag oder am vorletzten hatte ne frau noch glueck ... ich sollte 2-3 klingeln abarbeiten und sie war die letzte , die ich aber gott sei dank als erstes genommen hab ... die frau lag knallrot im bett , bekam 0 luft ... und spaeter konnt sie sich an nix mehr erinnern haette ich die chronologische reihenfolge genommen waere ich vllt erst in 10-15 min dahin gekommen und die frau waere blau oder grau gewesen

denn nicht ma sie hatte geklingelt ...es war ihre nachbarin (im bett nebenan) die komische geraeusche von der anderen seite des vorhangs hoerte


----------



## Kamsi (23. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es hat sich jetzt zwar reguliert, aber trotzdem nochmal was offizielles....
> 
> Wir haben die Bilder- und vor allem Pony-Spammerei verfolgt. Wir wollen hier niemanden den Spaß verderben, immerhin ist es der Offtopic-Thread. Aber wenn der Großteil der Teilnehmer genervt ist, dann sollte man die Bilderflut zurückfahren. Ich sehe den Nachtschwärmer als kleine Community in der Community - darum hatte ich bisher die Hoffnung, ihr regelt das im GUTEN unter Euch, als dass wir irgendwie eingreifen müssen...




gut zu wissen wie schnell ihr nach gibt ^^ fast schon wie blizzard *duck*

also muss ich nur 2 bis 3 leute finden die die ganzen paint strichmänchen mit komischen gesichtern nicht gefallen und schon haben wir die auch weg und haben ruhe im smalltalk forum ^^


----------



## Davatar (23. August 2011)

Waaaah endlich den Bug behoben, auch wenns zugegebenermassen nicht sehr elegant gelöst ist. Aber da kann ich mir ein anderes Mal ne schönere Variante überlegen 
Dann kann ich ja ev doch noch von 4-8 Uhr schlafen, wenn ich jetzt Gas gebe ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. August 2011)

Oh Mist, schon vier vorbei... muss ja morgen wieder früh raus. Ich sollte echt mal meine Uhr auf Minsk umstellen.


----------



## orkman (23. August 2011)

ich geh jetzt off ... gute n8 und noch was zum abschied 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GdIanqM_RZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und ceiywin es is erst 03:18


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. August 2011)

Hallo, schönen Abend.


----------



## Zonalar (23. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Internet wurde eröffnet!

Und heute abend poste ich *keine* Ponies, wenn man mich lieb darum bittet. Ich bin ja nicht annoying Orange.


----------



## orkman (23. August 2011)

guten abend , meine damen und herren


----------



## Razyl (23. August 2011)

Guten Aaaabend =)


----------



## Kuya (23. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gut zu wissen wie schnell ihr nach gibt ^^ fast schon wie blizzard *duck*
> 
> also muss ich nur 2 bis 3 leute finden die die ganzen paint strichmänchen mit komischen gesichtern nicht gefallen und schon haben wir die auch weg und haben ruhe im smalltalk forum ^^



Da hast du meine Stimme!
Ich kann diesen Trollface hype absolut nicht nachvollziehen, mit diesem billig gezeichneten Grinseschädel.


----------



## orkman (23. August 2011)

hmm nix los hier ... schlagt mal nen thema vor ... ich frag jetzt einfach ma so in die runde ... denkt ihr ich kann nen billigen urlaub nach koeln machen fuer 2-3 tage ... und was gibs da schoenes zu sehen ausser DEM! DOM ^^?
denke an so 200-300 euro ... hotel muss net schicke micke sein ... soll nur zum pennen sein ... doener gibs ja mal genug in deutschland nehm ich ma an ^^


----------



## Skatero (23. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> hmm nix los hier ... schlagt mal nen thema vor ... ich frag jetzt einfach ma so in die runde ... denkt ihr ich kann nen billigen urlaub nach koeln machen fuer 2-3 tage ... und was gibs da schoenes zu sehen ausser DEM! DOM ^^?
> denke an so 200-300 euro ... hotel muss ne schicke micke sein ... soll nur zum pennen sein ... doener gibs ja mal genug in deutschland nehm ich ma an ^^



Wende dich an Dracun.


----------



## Kuya (23. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ... denkt ihr ich kann nen billigen urlaub nach koeln machen fuer 2-3 tage ... und was gibs da schoenes zu sehen ausser DEM! DOM ^^?
> denke an so 200-300 euro ... hotel muss net schicke micke sein ... soll nur zum pennen sein ... doener gibs ja mal genug in deutschland nehm ich ma an ^^



exakt. aber wieso 2-3 Tage. mit 300 Euro mache ich locker 'ne Woche Urlaub in Köln. 
Und ein kleiner Typ von einem Konzertgänger, es gibt überall solche übernachtungspensionen, die so gut wie garnix kosten. Zwar haste da nur ein Bett, nen Wasserkocher, Tisch, Waschbecken und Dusche, aber wie du schon andeutest, man ist ja dort eh nur zum Schlafen.

Ich amüsiere mich immer gerne über die Spanienurlauber, die ihrem gesamten Urlaub nur an der Hotelbar und -pool verbringen. Irgendwie Sinnlos.


----------



## orkman (23. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wende dich an Dracun.



und sonst kennt keiner koeln ? ich war bis jetzt nur paar mal in trier ... und da ich nur 5 tage frei haben werde hab ich mir gedacht dass ich entweder noch was billiges auftreibe wo ich hinfahren kann ... und mit dem zug is koeln von luettich aus net weit weg ... und ich natuerlcih auch was sehen will ... aber spontan ausser dem dom faellt mir 0 ein


----------



## orkman (23. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> exakt. aber wieso 2-3 Tage. mit 300 Euro mache ich locker 'ne Woche Urlaub in Köln.



ja, von mir aus kanns auch billiger werden .. bloss wird der zug wahrscheinlich schon 20 hin und 20 zurueck kosten ... hotel sicherlich mehr als 20 euro die nacht ... dann sind wir schon auf 100 euro ... dann noch eintritt hier oder da und futtern und schon is man locker auf 200-300... ausser man mag bruecken ... dann sind wir bei nur 40 euro


----------



## Kuya (23. August 2011)

Ich war mal in Hamburg in einer Pension, die wollten nur 10 Euro die Nacht.
Wurde von einem lieben älteren deutschen Ehepaar geführt, und die Frau hat sogar jeden Morgen ein tolles Frühstück gezaubert. War auch viel "Persönlicher" als diese distanzierten Hotels.
Außerdem waren die auch total Hilfsbereit. 
(Zum Beispiel war Duschgel vergessen für die kein Problem, oder auch mal ein paar Aspirin oder so).

Köln ist ne gute Stadt um durch Clubs und Bars zu ziehen, und hat eine bemerkenswerte Gothic und Metal-Szene ich bin immer wieder gerne in Köln.


----------



## orkman (23. August 2011)

ja aber gerade in den ferien will ich es dann net so persoenlich haben ...um sicher zu gehen dass ich meine ruhe ab ... hmm feiern ... vllt ... aber mich wuerden halt sehenswuerdigkeiten interessieren ... volldroehnen kann ich mich zu hause auch alleine


----------



## Kuya (23. August 2011)

Das hatte ich irgendwie schon geahnt, dass es dir nicht nur ums feiern geht, aber Sehenswürdigkeiten sind nicht gerade meine Spezialität.


----------



## orkman (23. August 2011)

ka koennt ja sein dass hier jmd aus koeln is , ausser dracun .. oder selbst schonma da zur besichtigung war ^^


----------



## Sabito (23. August 2011)

Naböönd.


----------



## orkman (23. August 2011)

echt nix los heute ^^


----------



## Zonalar (23. August 2011)

*durch den nachtschwärmer kurv und wieder raus fahr*

huhu! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (23. August 2011)

Abend!


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2011)

Abend


----------



## Magogan (23. August 2011)

22:48 uhr und ich muss noch 25 stunden und 12 minuten warten


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> 22:48 uhr und ich muss noch 25 stunden und 12 minuten warten



INtressant das du dich so freust aber noch nichts geplant hast.


----------



## orkman (23. August 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> 22:48 uhr und ich muss noch 25 stunden und 12 minuten warten



und dann ? was is dann ?


----------



## seanbuddha (23. August 2011)

Oh man wieso kann es draussen nicht 9 Grad haben? Mein Bier kühlt am Fenster auf Trinktemperatur


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. August 2011)

controller in die hand nehmen und damit zocken is ja der tod für die hand-tastatur-koordination O.o


----------



## Magogan (23. August 2011)

Achso ... also jetzt nur noch 24 Stunden und 14 Minuten, dann bin ich 18 

Wenigstens darf ich dann gleich Auto fahren   Auch wenn noch nichts anderes geplant ist, also feiern etc. noch nix geplant ...

Ich verrate lieber nicht, was ich für ein Auto fahre  Oder soll ich es verraten?


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Solange es keine Reisschüssel ist


----------



## Konov (24. August 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Achso ... also jetzt nur noch 24 Stunden und 14 Minuten, dann bin ich 18
> 
> Wenigstens darf ich dann gleich Auto fahren   Auch wenn noch nichts anderes geplant ist, also feiern etc. noch nix geplant ...
> 
> Ich verrate lieber nicht, was ich für ein Auto fahre  Oder soll ich es verraten?



Hast du nicht mal irgendwo geschrieben, dass du BMW fährst?


----------



## Magogan (24. August 2011)

Na ok, ein BMW 325 Ci E46, also 192 PS  Das Eine Auto! _Es ist mein! Mein Eigen! _*MEIN SCHAAAAAATZZZZZZZZ!*

Ich freu mich so  Nur noch 23 Stunden und 33 Minuten und jetzt erstmal (hoffentlich) 8 Stunden schlafen!


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Der blödeste Ohrwurm wenn man ihn mal vor sich hinsingen möchte 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Sh66rgj7_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (24. August 2011)

geschwisterliebe is bei mir immo vergangen ... ich glaub ich hab mein mp3 player verloren ... ruf zu hause an und bete mein bro drum kurz nachzusehen ob ich ihn doch net einfach so auffem tisch vergessen hab ... aber nein der herr is immo im bg in wow ... da kann man ihn doch net einfach so stoeren ... ich haette echt lust ihm die nase zu brechen und ihm den hals umzudrehen ... son arsch und vollpfosten ... 

mit diesen weisen worten verabschiede ich mich nu ... gute nacht


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

So Bier endlich Kühl


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So Bier endlich Kühl



S-äufer


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Wieso?^^ Bier ist kein Alkohol sondern Erfrischungsgetränk^^


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso?^^ Bier ist kein Alkohol sondern Erfrischungsgetränk^^



Bier = Alkohol.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Nicht bei mir


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nicht bei mir



Deshalb: Säufer


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> geschwisterliebe is bei mir immo vergangen ... ich glaub ich hab mein mp3 player verloren ... ruf zu hause an und bete mein bro drum kurz nachzusehen ob ich ihn doch net einfach so auffem tisch vergessen hab ... aber nein der herr is immo im bg in wow ... da kann man ihn doch net einfach so stoeren ... ich haette echt lust ihm die nase zu brechen und ihm den hals umzudrehen ... son arsch und vollpfosten ...
> 
> mit diesen weisen worten verabschiede ich mich nu ... gute nacht



haha.. ich kann das sogar irgendwie Nachvollziehen!
Ich hatte auch meine Hardcore-BG-Zeit in WoW, da bin ich mehr als nur einmal mit einem lauten agressiven: "WAAAAAS!!!!" an mein Handy gegangen,
gefolgt von einem: "...WAAARGH!!! So, ich hoffe für dich das der Schwachsinn den du mir mitteilen willst meinen virtuellen Tod rechtfertigt". 


Aber ich verstehe dich auch nur zu gut: Nichts ist schlimmer als nicht genau zu wissen, ob sein Mp³-Player oder (zuletzt in meinem Fall meine Sonnenbrille) nur vergessen wurde, oder tatsächlich verloren wurde.

Ach und PS: Bier ist weder Alkohol noch ein Erfrischungsgetränk, sondern ein "Grundnahrungsmittel".


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iva7hJYCSoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kurenai macht so viel mehr spass :/


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

ich weiß nicht was du mit "Kurenai" meinst, außer das ich den Namen in irgendeinem Anime schonmal gehört habe.
(K.A. Bleach oder Naruto glaube ich).

Aber dann doch lieber: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BDgCKyWavzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



konnte es mir einfach nicht verkneifen. 
(Ewig nicht mehr gehört, aber die Stimme von "Al Jourgensen" ist einfach nur sowas von Gei..)!


----------



## Konov (24. August 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Na ok, ein BMW 325 Ci E46, also 192 PS  Das Eine Auto! _Es ist mein! Mein Eigen! _*MEIN SCHAAAAAATZZZZZZZZ!*
> 
> Ich freu mich so  Nur noch 23 Stunden und 33 Minuten und jetzt erstmal (hoffentlich) 8 Stunden schlafen!



18 Lenze jung und 200 PS unterm Hintern, dann sieh zu, dass du nicht einer von den jungen Todesfahrern bist die wir jedes Jahr in Deutschland haben. ^^

Fahr vorsichtig


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Kurenai = Wowfraktion ich muss noch ca um die 700 Mobs töten um Ehrfürchtig zu werden 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=girA-la1RDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> 18 Lenze jung und 200 PS unterm Hintern, dann sieh zu, dass du nicht einer von den jungen Todesfahrern bist die wir jedes Jahr in Deutschland haben. ^^
> 
> Fahr vorsichtig



Mein Vater kennt jemanden [Er ist Unternehmesberater und Manager er kennt halt so blöde Bonzen] der hat seiner Tochter frisch zum Führerschein [18] nen Porsche Carrera 911 gekauft. Ihr könnts euch denken [Frau+Fahranfänger = Fussgängertöter auf Rädern der nicht Einparken kann.] . Genial ist auchnoch das er ihr dann auchnoch nen neuen Porsche gekauft hat :O


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> 18 Lenze jung und 200 PS unterm Hintern, dann sieh zu, dass du nicht einer von den jungen Todesfahrern bist die wir jedes Jahr in Deutschland haben. ^^
> 
> Fahr vorsichtig



Ach naja ich fahre "meine kleine" BMW-E36-328i Cabriolet auch schon einige Jahre, und ich habe mich bisher auch nie Totgefahren.
(Naja was auch daran liegen könnte das: [eigenlob] ich der Weltbeste Autofahrer bin [/eigenlob]).


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ach naja ich fahre "meine kleine" BMW-E36-328i Cabriolet auch schon einige Jahre, und ich habe mich bisher auch nie Totgefahren.
> (Naja was auch daran liegen könnte das: [eigenlob] ich der Weltbeste Autofahrer bin [/eigenlob]).



Eigenlob stinkt!


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

ja, deswegen ja auch (in meiner Rechtschreibreform) in (im Ansatz ernst gemeinten) Ironieklammern.

Edit: 





> Genial ist auchnoch das er ihr dann auchnoch nen neuen Porsche gekauft hat :O



Was...  ich glaub die will ich heihraten (oder ihren Porsche)...


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Das mit dem nicht Totgefahren war hoffentlich dann keine Ironie


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das mit dem nicht Totgefahren war hoffentlich dann keine Ironie



Ich glaube, ich bin so vernarrt in mein Auto, bei einem richtig heftigen Unfall wäre ich wahrscheinlich lieber Tod, als den Schaden an meinem Auto ertragen zu müssen. 

Da fällt mir auch ein Formulierungsfehler von mir auf:
"...und ich habe mich bisher auch nie Tod gefahren."
so als könnte man das mehrmals... xD


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Ist es eine Liebesbeziehung?


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ist es eine Liebesbeziehung?



zwischen mir und meinem Auto, oder wie meinste`?

Edit: gerade eins meiner Lieblingslieder von Ministry auf Youtube gefunden. Das hab ich bestimmt seit 2008 nicht mehr gehört. Aber immernoch Gänsehautfeeling...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zLISqqS8foM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Jau


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. August 2011)

soviel ps im ersten auto mit 18? fahr dich nich tot^^


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Naja irgendwie schon: 

-Sie hat einen Namen "Myca", (nach dem Vorbild von):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da mein "Baby" auch schwarz ist, (Dach, Lack, Leder, Amaturen, Fußmatten, alles komplett schwarz).

- Sie meckert nie.
- Sie ist treu und geht nie Fremd. (Ich lasse ja auch nichtmal meine Eltern damit fahren xD).
- Sie wird von mir gepflegt und gestreichelt (Politur und Innenreinigung^^).
- Ich schenke ihr neue Outfits: (Zubehör, Interieur, Fußmatten, Felgen, Reifen, usw.).
- Ich habe mit ihr eine inzwischen fast 8 jährige Beziehung (hab das Auto kurz vor meinem 20. gekauft).
- und ich würde sie um nichts in der Welt hergeben...

Also ich denke ja ist irgendwie wie eine innige Liebesbeziehung. 
Edit: ...Nur meinen Sex muss ich wo anders herbekommen, da die gute permanent unpässlich ist. 


Edit²:


ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> soviel ps im ersten auto mit 18? fahr dich nich tot^^



Naja jetzt mal ernsthaft, er hat das Nachfolgemodell von meinem, und selbst wenn er kein Cabriolet hat (was noch schwerer ist Stichwort Verwindungssteifigkeit aufgrund des Stabilitätsdefizites durch die fehlenden T-Träger), wiegt das Auto schon ordentlich was, also ohne 200PS kommt man sich schon merkwürdig vor.

Ich bin davor einen 318i (Vierzylinder) probegefahren, und ich kam mir am Berg echt lächerlich vor, dagegen fährt sich der 328i (Sechszylinder) wesentlich spritziger... und da BMW ja für seine direkte Lenkung, seine Sportlichkeit seine 9m Wendekreis, und vor allem für den Sound seiner Sechszylinder berühmt ist, (die wenn ich mich nicht irre erst mit dem 325i anfangen), wäre es auch blödsinnig wniger PS zu haben.
(Zumal beim 4 Zylinder ja gewissermaßen ein häßliches Loch im Mottorraum ist, (weil der Motor zu klein ist um den Motorraum richtig auszufüllen). 

Und Naja, wirklich Rasen wollte ich sowieso nicht, deswegen ja auch ein Cabriolet und kein Coupe für mich.
zwar kann man mit Windschott auch 200 fahren, aber "wer will denn 1. Ein doofes Windschott, und 2. mit einem Cabrio rasen. Da cruise ich lieber offen mit lauter Musik und genieße die Fahrt. 

Edit³: habe leider kein Bild greifbar, und es ist draußen etwas dunkel, aber (abgesehen von den Felgen, und ich habe nicht diese doofen M3 Spiegel) ungefähr so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

LOL


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Edit: ...Nur meinen Sex muss ich wo anders herbekommen, da die gute permanent unpässlich ist.



Gibt ja noch Jill...


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Wer ist denn Jill?


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

vermutlich seine Cousine, die er mir hoffentlich morgen vorstellt... 
(Aber ernsthaft: Jill sagt mir jetzt auch nix, außer vielleicht Jill Valentine von Resident Evil)?!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PT1oWdIykAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NCC_-1gVE5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


verdammt in ich alt -.- instant ohrwurm


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Ist das die da?


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Jill?



Gugg deine linke Hand an.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. August 2011)

omfg, das hab ich auch noch nie gehört


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Touchè!


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Okay.. den kenne ich so auch noch nicht.
Aber ist ja nichtmal so als würde es mir an realen Bekanntschaften mangeln,
ich hab nur ein Problem. Ich bin (und weiß es leider nur zu gut) einfach nicht treu.

Wenn ich ein Mädchen kennenlerne mit dem ich besser zusammenpasse und sich was ergiebt,
dann soll es so sein, dass sehe ich als Schicksal, und dann bin ich weg. Punkt.

Warum sollte ich wie so viele andere mir selber was vormachen, wenn meine Gefühle sich umentscheiden... dann folge ich Ihnen. 

Aber Selbstbefriedigung, ehrlich.. da fahre ich lieber ins Bordell, (hätte ich eigentlich auch kein Problem damit)
außer das mir Sex gegen Geld keinen Spaß macht, weil ich es bevorzuge wenn meine Partnerin mit mir Schläft weil sie eben auf "mich" abfährt.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

ZA Timerun um 2 Sekunden [Wirklich 2Sekunden!!!] Verpatzt >.<
Entweder du bist extrem offen oder betrunken Kuya


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ZA Timerun um 2 Sekunden [Wirklich 2Sekunden!!!] Verpatzt >.<



Sowas ist ärgerlich. 
Ich hatte da oft das Problem, dass der Tank zu früh losrennt, der Heal noch am Buffen ist, (Tank mit den Mobs alleine Kämpft)
stirbt, und leaved. (Dann is der Timerun auch hinüber).

Aber da mein Acc auf Eis liegt, brauch ich mir den Stress nicht mehr anzutun.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khsp1WaWCFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cSSnSEczlCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Lieber doch Song geändert *Vor den Mods versteck*
Zensur Zensur fallera!


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Hach, wenn sich hier Niemand findet, um zu Smalltalken und rumzualbern, 
dann mach ich eben den DJ des Nachtschwärmer Channels! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rUxeVoua2pU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Sag doch was wir sind die einzigen die noch on sind


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Juhuu, Sean, der Mann mit der Brechstange ist noch da.
Die besten bleiben halt bis ganz zum Schluss. 




Sooooo..... wir machen weiter mit meinem Killswitch Engage Tick,
liebe Zuhörer, was für ein herrlicher Morgen, wir haben hier ein tolles 
Sommergewitter es ist Schwühl, es ist heiß, und die Sonne ist nichtmal aufgeganen. 
Ich heiße alle mit einem fröhlichen Guten Morgen willkommen, die
erst jetzt zugeschaltet haben Es moderiert für sie: 
_"Käptähn Kuya"_, und die Band: _"Error 404 - Band not Found"_:
Hier nun für sie:* A Light in a Darkened World von Killswitch Engage*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZJ61JiaVRzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Nene die Ärzte oder Fanta 4!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uUV3KvnvT-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Nunja, auch wenn ich Onklez-Fan bin, hatte ich eine Exfreundin die total vernarrt in die Ärzte war,
seit dieser Zeit sind diese mir also auch vertraut, und ich habe noch den ein oder anderen Liednamen im Kopf.
Wenn also mein neuer Moderatorkollege Seanbuddha die Ärzte will, soll er sie auch bekommen. 


So lieeebe Zuhörer, Frühaufsteher, Krankgeschriebene und Simulanten gleichermaßen, es geht weiter mit "Deine Schuld" von den Ärzten.
Eins meiner Lieblingsärzte-Lieder wenn man so will, und besten Dank an Claudia für all die Ärztealben die sie auf meiner Festplatte vergessen hat:

*Die Ärzte - Deine Schuld*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L6NqBFDphm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Da wir alle auch ein wenig Metal mögen: Hier sind die KISS des Pagan mit ihrem Siegreichen Marsch!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PyuO_1l2SDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Amon Amarth ist eine gute Wahl. 

Sooooo, und da sind wir wieder, ich hoffe sie haben die Werbepause ohne größere Folgeschäden überstanden,
und wir hoffen sie sind noch bei Bewusstsein. Unser Sommergewitter hat sich leider wieder verabschiedet,
nicht aber die negativen Auswirkungen dieses RTL-Berichtes, welche noch immer in unseren Zellen nachhallen.
In anbetracht dessen folgt nun, und um den Faden mit den Ärzten noch nicht völlig zu verlieren,
ein nahtloser nicht ganz so nahtloser Übergang:

*Farin Urlaub - Lieber Staat * 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPhgIAQSTno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Hi ihr Schwärmer!


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hi ihr Schwärmer!



Huhu Sean


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. August 2011)

Phu, in Kiew wird gerade geböllert, ist Unabhängigkeitstag, der 20. Das ist so unglaublich laut, dachte schon da rollt der Adolf wieder an. Fehlen nur noch die Stalinorgeln.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Einen wundervollen guten Abend, alles fit ?


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Alles klar bei euch? Ich muss morgen früh ersma zum Arzt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Alles klar bei euch? Ich muss morgen früh ersma zum Arzt






Ich hab vorgestern einen selbstgezeichneten Penis, einen äußerst schlecht gezeichneten wohlgemerkt, hier gepostet und irgendwer hat ihn gelöscht.


Und du denkst du hast mit dem popligen Arzt irgendwelche Probleme!


----------



## Edou (24. August 2011)

Ach blas mir doch einen, alko!...ich mein ähhhm...nabnd


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Schilddrüse und Blutwerte übeprüfen Alkopopsteuerchen!


----------



## zoizz (24. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wtf??

Hört bitte alle auf euch einzuloggen!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schilddrüse und Blutwerte übeprüfen Alkopopsteuerchen!



Deinen Blutwert brauchst du nicht prüfen lassen.

Ich mach dir nen guten Preis: 1000€/Liter

Überlegs dir, einen besseren Preis bekommst du nirgends.


----------



## Edou (24. August 2011)

Schicksal + Ich zocke LoL nichtmal.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ach blas mir doch einen, alko!...ich mein ähhhm...nabnd






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




just say'n


----------



## H2OTest (24. August 2011)

Totales Brainfuck ... 10 stunedn schule UNMENSCHLICH!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RtBUbSJhVqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Ist wirklich verlockend aber wer weiss ob ich bei dir nicht ohne Nieren wieder aufwache


----------



## Edou (24. August 2011)

Alte Shakira,  meine Hand ist ein Kerl, denn ich bin Schwul!....halt aaaahm eigentlich nicht...lass MEINE HAND IN RUHE..


----------



## H2OTest (24. August 2011)

Sex ist wie Doppelkopf, entweder man hat n guten Partner oder ne gute Hand.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ist wirklich verlockend aber wer weiss ob ich bei dir nicht ohne Nieren wieder aufwache


Achwas, die Police garantiert dir, dass du wenigstens noch eine Niere hast.


----------



## Edou (24. August 2011)

Cola ist wie Cola. Entweder man Trinkt Cola oder Cola.


----------



## H2OTest (24. August 2011)

Oder n leckers V+Grapefruit, was viel zu schnell leer war ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Sex ist wie Doppelkopf, entweder man hat n guten Partner oder ne gute Hand.



Sehr nice


----------



## Edou (24. August 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Achwas, die Police garantiert dir, dass du wenigstens noch eine Niere hast.


Vertrau ihm nicht, Sean. Er hat mir Organe gestohlen, auf die 2L Blut warte ich immernoch.


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> wtf??
> Hört bitte alle auf euch einzuloggen!



Bei mir dauerte es nur 8 Minuten. :>


----------



## Edou (24. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bei mir dauerte es nur 8 Minuten. :>


Dam dam daamam


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Cola ist wie Cola. Entweder man Trinkt Cola oder Cola.



Und wenn du kein iPhone hast, dann hast du kein iPhone.


----------



## Edou (24. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und wenn du kein iPhone hast, dann hast du kein iPhone.


Ich hab ein HTC Desire HD. Iphone lutscht Appleschwänze.


----------



## Zonalar (24. August 2011)

There was no Pony in here!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2011)

Wenn ich schon mal hier bin, kann ich euch ja auch etwas fragen.

Welchen 22" Monitor soll ich mir kaufen? Bevorzugt LED-Monitore.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich hab ein *HTC Desire HD*.



Cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool :> 

Meiner ist trotzdem länger .


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schilddrüse und Blutwerte übeprüfen Alkopopsteuerchen!



Für was?


----------



## Edou (24. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon mal hier bin, kann ich euch ja auch etwas fragen.
> 
> Welchen 22" Monitor soll ich mir kaufen? Bevorzugt LED-Monitore.


Einen der Funktioniert.


----------



## Zonalar (24. August 2011)

Oh gott es hat wirklich funktioniert


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Oh gott es hat wirklich funktioniert



Nur die Ahnungslosen bleiben ahnungslos


----------



## Edou (24. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Oh gott es hat wirklich funktioniert


Was? Deine scheiß unnötige provokation?


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Appel undn Ei neuer Pornotitel?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Also ich mag ja Züge...


----------



## Edou (24. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Also ich mag ja Züge...


Ich mag Heavy Metal..


----------



## Zonalar (24. August 2011)

Verdammt Sh1kAr1! Kannst du mal aufhören, Züge hierherzulocken? Ich hab alle Hände voll zu tun, dass sie uns nicht überf*zhoooom*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q6UfqI5ovQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Motörhead, fickja! Definitiv besser als Ponies, die für kleine Mädchen gezeichnet wurden.


----------



## Petersburg (24. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Also ich mag ja Züge...



Ich mag Pepsi


----------



## Edou (24. August 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:
			
		

> Fickja


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Motörhead, fickja! Definitiv besser als Ponies, die für kleine Mädchen gezeichnet wurden.



Teddy sagt das stimmt garnicht . Ich sag das alles meiner Mammi, die sagt es dann deiner Mammi und dann kriegst du ärger.SO!.


----------



## Edou (24. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Teddy sagt das stimmt garnicht . Ich sag das alles meiner Mammi, die sagt es dann deiner Mammi und dann kriegst du ärger.SO!.


Your Mommie was never on your side!


----------



## Zonalar (24. August 2011)

Du hast Sh1k4r1 zum weinen gebracht  DU FIESER MÖP!

Ponies sind doch soooo adorable.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Your Mommie was every fuckin minute on your side!



fix'd, biatch!


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ponies sind doch soooo adorable.



Nur fürs falsche Ufer


----------



## Edou (24. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> fix'd, biatch!


Meine schon, deine aber nicht...:s


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Deine schon, meine aber nicht...:s



fix'd again biiiiiitch, i will fix you till death 

rock is not the devils work, its magical and rad

@Razyl

/räääääääpoooooort räääääääääpoooooooooooooort


----------



## orkman (24. August 2011)

NABEND liebe leute


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> @Razyl
> 
> /räääääääpoooooort räääääääääpoooooooooooooort



Oh nein, wie böse.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich mag Heavy Metal..



Sind wir ja schonmal 2


----------



## Edou (24. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> fix'd again biiiiiitch, i will fix you till death
> 
> rock is not the devils work, its magical and rad
> 
> ...


Mach das, Shakira.
Cause its the pick...of destiny child


----------



## orkman (24. August 2011)

wieder nur geflame hier ?

btw ich frag mich was die firmen in unsre milch machen ... hab ne milchtuete gefunden die vor 8 monaten abgelaufen is ... und wollte sie nur mal aufmachen um zu sehen ob sie noch gut waere ... jaja dumme idee vllt ... ich mach die packung auf und die is noch frisch wie grad vonner kuh ...


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Motörhead, fickja! Definitiv besser als Ponies, die für kleine Mädchen gezeichnet wurden.



Du hast mich überzeugt!
Ich unterstütze dein Projekt: "Motörhead gegen Ponys" 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HS2LD9gRQQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (24. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sind wir ja schonmal 2


True Heavy Metal.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1fL548OgEIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schön dass der Nachtschwärmer doch noch nicht ganz gestorben ist :S


----------



## orkman (24. August 2011)

ich find das hier besser





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mSWcxacxNbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Macht doch nen Heavy Metal Thread auf, ich fühle mich durch eure Beiträge dezent gestört!


----------



## Edou (24. August 2011)

2posts bis 5k fickja.
Btw: We play more Metal than the most people can take, bad reviews and fat ass critics we dont care, we play metal for all Metalheads and not for rotten poser rats


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Macht doch nen Heavy Metal Thread auf, ich fühle mich durch eure Beiträge dezent gestört!



LÜGE... du Postest doch im anderen Thread einen Top-Titel nach dem anderen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ej1cy1RO29Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VMCZa_cdaeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PmOs9LwZGxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GyxLGSMtqtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zVPD9HHwyhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l3a1ZdKk6EA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hast du was gesagt Shikari?


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2011)

Abend fuck warum hat LOl auf einmal wieder ne Warteschlange ich will doch nur spielen.
Ich könnt grad ne runde Rumschreien geht heut suckt der Tag irgendwie.


----------



## Edou (24. August 2011)

Lach-si ich liebe dich. - No Homo. MY FCKING MENTOR.
True Metal the sounds of our hearts, True Metal we will never be apart. True Metal the sense of our lives...deceivers...OUR VICTORY IS YOUR DOOM!


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> ich will doch nur spielen.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8rn5S-9SkJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2011)

Wenigstens kommt gleich noch ne Pizza vieleicht rettet das ja den Tag ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Accept und Judas Priest sind goil  ^^

EIGENTLICH würde ich jetzt 6 Pony Videos posten, aber da hier sonst alle wieder abgehen lass ich das mal lieber.

Lieber was nettes von Dope 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J3Wv9nr0rs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mein Favorit <3


----------



## Zonalar (24. August 2011)

@tonygt	Lass den Kopf nicht hängen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kriegen wir schon wieder hin 

Hab heute auch schon Bekanntschaft mit Lol's Warteschlange gemacht. IT'S OVER NINETOUSAND!


----------



## Konov (24. August 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Edou (24. August 2011)

Edou hat soeben 5.000 Offizielle Postings erreicht. Glückwunsch, Edou!
Danke, danke.

Btw: GZ BUFFED 5JAHRE!


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Edou hat soeben 5.000 Offizielle Postings erreicht. Glückwunsch, Edou!
> Danke, danke.
> 
> Btw: GZ BUFFED 5JAHRE!



Gz ^^

Thx@Shikari das muntert mich wieder ein bisschen auf.
Klink mich mal eben wieder aus Mtb Doku schauen und auf die Pizza warten vieleicht bis später


----------



## Zonalar (24. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Edou hat soeben 5.000 Offizielle Postings erreicht. Glückwunsch, Edou!
> Danke, danke.
> 
> Btw: GZ BUFFED 5JAHRE!



Ich gratuliere Edou. Heute ist 5 echt deine Schnapszahl :=)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Edou hat soeben 5.000 Offizielle Postings erreicht. Glückwunsch, Edou!
> Danke, danke.
> 
> Btw: GZ BUFFED 5JAHRE!



Glückwunsch Buffed und GLÜCKWUNSCH

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]*EDOU!!!!!!!!*
[/font]*
*
*
*


----------



## schneemaus (24. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5uUeqP4Fxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hach ja... Die beiden <3

Guten Abend x)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Edou hat soeben 5.000 Offizielle Postings erreicht. Glückwunsch, Edou!
> Danke, danke.
> 
> Btw: GZ BUFFED 5JAHRE!


noch viel du schreiben musst junger padawan^^


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Lieber was nettes von Dope
> 
> Mein Favorit <3




Mein Favorit <3 von Dope:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xw-m4jEY-Ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Edou hat soeben 5.000 Offizielle Postings erreicht.



Putzig ^.^


----------



## Edou (24. August 2011)

Daaaaankööö... Damit sag ich dann aber auch Gute Nacht...Tv glucken, dann Schlafen. Nacht meine Buffedfreunde. *wink*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

DMD zählt nicht, ist eh unter den Favs  Früher immer bei CSS gehört, in Dauerschleife <3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nacht Edou


----------



## Zonalar (24. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Also Ich steh ja mehr auf Techno, aber ich bin auch grosser Fan vom Volk Metal^^
War vor npaar Monaten an einem Konzert von "EluVeitie". Mein Nacken tut immernoch weh.


----------



## iShock (24. August 2011)

nabend ihr :-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> nabend ihr :-)



Good evening


----------



## schneemaus (24. August 2011)

Ich schieß dann gleich nochmal was hinterher:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fr8x0U21J9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (24. August 2011)

Lädst du wieder ein paar Videos hoch, schneemaus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (24. August 2011)

Sind doch seit gestern vier dazugekommen, Benji x)


----------



## Zonalar (24. August 2011)

Wirklich? :O 
Hab grad nachgeschaut. Kein einziges Pony-Video


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Ich geh gleich ersma schlafen


----------



## schneemaus (24. August 2011)

Nein, DAS hab ich auch nicht gesagt


----------



## Zonalar (24. August 2011)

Och menno. Schneemaus, ich hab mich schon gefreut



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Spoiler das mal Benji...


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> DMD zählt nicht, ist eh unter den Favs  Früher immer bei CSS gehört, in Dauerschleife <3


Ohh jaa.. kommt dazu echt gut. Naja ich meinte halt Favorit, weil ich damals über diesen Song gestolpert bin,
danach hab ich mir das Album aus den Staaten importiert, und dann fand ich das ganze Album so Geil, 
dass ich mir weitere bestellt habe. Thanks for Nothing war auch in der engeren Auswahl, aber dazu fand ich kein anständiges
auf Youtube.



Benji9 schrieb:


> Also Ich steh ja mehr auf Techno...



Mal sehen ob ich dazu auch was auspacken kann:
Ja kann ich. Das Set schickt mich heute noch auf andere Ebenen.... <3 (Techno, oder vielmehr Schranz muss in meinen Augen so aussehen). 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4GkGg3bP9L4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R_1mfHOSsh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mx7dl7VKfKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=24w522cbfpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

Also irgendwie hat Benji den Knall nicht gehört...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cPJUBQd-PNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mit diesem supaawesomeincredible Song verabschiede ich mich... gute Nächtle


----------



## Carcharoth (24. August 2011)

Hört auf einander zu ärgern oder ich tu euch weh.


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hört auf einander zu ärgern oder ich tu euch weh.



Carcha! ^.^

Wie gehts deinen Schildkröten?


----------



## Zonalar (24. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also irgendwie hat Benji den Knall nicht gehört...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Oh, hi Carcharoth! Auch schon über die 5000 Posts?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. August 2011)

Ich steh auf Schmerzen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hört auf einander zu ärgern oder ich tu euch weh.



Wo ärgert hier irgendjemand irgendwen ? 

Naja, nun aber eine wundervolle Nacht


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich steh auf Schmerzen.



Du bist ja auch krank!


----------



## Zonalar (24. August 2011)

@Razyl



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab dich im Auge


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> @Razyl
> Ich hab dich im Auge



Ich glaube du brauchst noch einen Report?


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich steh auf Schmerzen.





Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch krank!



Beide Aussagen treffen auf mich auch zu, lasst uns den Club der kranken Buffed-Masochisten" Gründen! 
Dann können uns die Moderatoren abwechseld auspeitschen.


----------



## Vrocas (24. August 2011)

Nabend! 

Weiß noch jemand wie dieser Epic Gürtel aus Wotlk heißt mit dem großen Hordezeichen drauf?

P.S. is glaub ich nen Plattengürtel

brauch ich für transmoachwasweißichwas :S


----------



## orkman (24. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube du brauchst noch einen Report?



lol ... wie krass so ein pony doch aufregen kann ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. August 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Weiß noch jemand wie dieser Epic Gürtel aus Wotlk heißt mit dem großen Hordezeichen drauf?


gabs in pdk^^ alle platten gürtel da oder wars schwere rüssi?


----------



## Petersburg (24. August 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hört auf einander zu ärgern oder ich tu euch weh.



Jaaaaaaaaa tu mir weh


----------



## Vrocas (24. August 2011)

me dunnos aber danke jetzt krieg ichs auch selber heraus


----------



## Zonalar (24. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich glaube du brauchst noch einen Report?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (24. August 2011)

das hier trifft wohl auf benji9 zu ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaa tu mir weh


Herzlich Willkommen... 
....na dann sind wir jetzt schon 3 Mitglieder im "Club der kranken Buffed-Masochisten" (CdkBM).


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> lol ... wie krass so ein pony doch aufregen kann ^^



Wenn man es provokant tut, dann ja. Carcha wird sich nicht freuen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. August 2011)

Carchi, führst du mir nach Rammsteinmanier Nagetiere ein? Oder Stacheldrath im Harnkanal wäre auch fein.  

Edit: Charchi hat halt das Pech, das er grad an dem Abend aufs Forum aufpassen muss, an dem der Bibelspinner mal wieder unterwegs ist.


----------



## Magogan (24. August 2011)

boah noch 39 minuten!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zonalar (24. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bilder gehen mir nie aus  Aber ich finde sie einfach klasse  
Aber ich poste nur die, die passend sind.


----------



## Vrocas (24. August 2011)

Shit ich finde den Gürtel doch nicht 

Aber ich bin mir zu 90% sicher dass er ein plattengürtel war


----------



## Carcharoth (24. August 2011)

Noch ein Pony und derjenige kriegt Maulsperre bis morgen Abend.


----------



## Zonalar (24. August 2011)

@Club der kranken Buffed-Masochisten: Ich hab den passenden Titelsong für euren Club  Und es hat nix mit Ponies zu tun.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WdUj3bM5oVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Noch ein Pony und derjenige kriegt Maulsperre bis morgen Abend.



Endlich ein Mensch, der mich versteht


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Noch ein Pony und derjenige kriegt Maulsperre bis morgen Abend.



Jetzt wird einem in einem Thread in dem es kein Spezielles Topic gibt verboten, Bilder die zu einem Poste passen zu posten. 
AHja


----------



## Petersburg (24. August 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Noch ein Pony und derjenige kriegt Maulsperre bis morgen Abend.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Noch ein Pony und derjenige kriegt Maulsperre bis morgen Abend.



Haben sich also die drölf Leute durchgesetzt, ich hoffe Avatar zählen nicht. 

Ach ja, was leben wir nicht in einer tollen Gesellschaft. Wenn ich draußen 3x St. Pauli ist doof rufe krieg ich auch was aufs Maul, weil sich sofort 123456789 Leute angemacht fühlen. Aber gut, mir soll es gleich sein.

@Petersburg




Postest eh nur im NS Thread


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2011)

Cool da spielt noch jemand Transformice und mag Ponies ^^


----------



## Zonalar (24. August 2011)

@Petersburg :,) Ich bin so glücklich, dich in meinem Leben gekannt zu haben...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2011)

Ich bin mal auf den Grund gespannt warum ihr gebannt werdet


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf den Grund gespannt warum ihr gebannt werdet



Ich schätz mal Provokation. 

Eig. wollte ich ja fern sehen, aber das hier ist grad interessanter


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf den Grund gespannt warum ihr gebannt werdet



Posten von weiteren Bildern trotz Ermahnung - wäre so ziemlich der einfachste Grund.


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich schätz mal Provokation.
> 
> Eig. wollte ich ja fern sehen, aber das hier ist grad interessanter



Wie gesagt es ist ihr Recht hier die Bilder zu posten und da die gepostetn Bilder ja zu den Antworten oder geschriebenen passen ist auch kein Sinnfreier spamm nur weil ein paar Leute haten ^^.


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wie gesagt es ist ihr Recht hier die Bilder zu posten und da die gepostetn Bilder ja zu den Antworten oder geschriebenen passen ist auch kein Sinnfreier spamm nur weil ein paar Leute haten ^^.



Provokation ist aber unterste Schublade.


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Provokation ist aber unterste Schublade.



Provokation war es aber erst nachdem ein Mod angedroht hat zu Bannen, weil andere Leute der Meinung sind das wir es nicht dürfen. Wir aber nicht am Thema vorbeschreiben und das Pony Bilder spammen unterlassen ich fand die paar auf die Postes bezogen Bilder sehr lustig ^^


----------



## Zonalar (24. August 2011)

Kleine Notiz. Ich nehme nur Bilder, die wirklich passen. Und weil ich Ponys mag, sind es halt Ponys! Vorher waren es halt Katzen und Memes, heute sind es Ponys.

Die sind doch so kuschlig und süss :3

@tonyqt:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Provokation war es aber erst nachdem ein Mod [..]



Also dreiste Provokation?
Ich hab zu der ganzen Pony-Sache letztens schon was geschrieben, das die Situation auch erklärt. Wenn das irgendwie keinen interessiert oder es bewusst beabsichtigt falsch verstanden wird, muss ich leider zum Spielverderber werden.


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Provokation war es aber erst nachdem ein Mod angedroht hat zu Bannen, weil andere Leute der Meinung sind das wir es nicht dürfen. Wir aber nicht am Thema vorbeschreiben und das Pony Bilder spammen unterlassen ich fand die paar auf die Postes bezogen Bilder sehr lustig ^^



Es geht nicht um einzelne Pony-Bilder, es geht um das andauernde Spammen. Vor allem Benji übertreibt es da maßlos mit Bildern von über 3000 Pixeln - das Sprengt teilweise sogar das Design, was nicht gerade wunderschön ist. Und wie gesagt: Es gibt einen Bilder- und Pony-Sammelthread. Ich schreibe hier auch nicht von 21 bis 6 über Fußball etc., weil es dafür nun mal auch einen Sammelthread gibt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Wie wäre es, wenn man jedes Bild ab jetzt nur noch spoilert ? Das ist mir dann lieber als wenn hier ein Mod den Banhammer schwingt, nur weil sich ein paar Leute angemacht fühlen.

Und kleine Bildchen kann man doch auch so lassen, oder sind wir noch im Kindergarten ?


----------



## Carcharoth (24. August 2011)

Es ist eine  Sache, wenn man lustige Bilder postet. Wenn man die aber nur postet, um anderen Menschen aufn Sack zu gehen und trotz Ermahnung damit weitermacht, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn man dafür bestraft wird.

24h-Schreibsperre ist für Petersburg und Benji9 ab sofort aktiv. 

Schönen Abend noch. Ist eh Bettchenzeit für euch


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also dreiste Provokation?



Warum? Weil einige es nicht einsehen, dass sie sich den Mund verbieten zu lassen, weil einige Leute nicht in der Lage sind über einige wenige Bilder hinwegzusehen, wenn sie sich davon gestört fühlen und deswegen Bilder die sie gar nicht reporten dürften reporten.
Und wenn jemand zu viele zu große Bilder postet dann sagt ihm das er die bitte in einen Spoiler packen soll aber bannt nicht jemanden weil er eine bestimmte Art der Bilder zu einem Thema oder Poste passend postet.


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> weil einige Leute nicht in der Lage sind über *einige wenige* Bilder hinwegzusehen, wenn sie sich davon gestört fühlen und deswegen Bilder die sie gar nicht reporten dürften reporten.



Einige wenige? Das kannst du bei 3 bis 4 Stück sagen, aber nicht bei mehr als das, zudem noch in abnormalen Größen. Und ich darf diese Posts auch reporten - Es hat einen Report-Button.


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Es ist eine Sache, wenn man lustige Bilder postet. Wenn man die aber nur postet, um anderen Menschen aufn Sack zu gehen und trotz Ermahnung damit weitermacht, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn man dafür bestraft wird.
> 
> 24h-Schreibsperre ist für Petersburg und Benji9 ab sofort aktiv.
> 
> Schönen Abend noch. Ist eh Bettchenzeit für euch



Pff finde ich richtig kacke von dir. Nur weil sich einige Leute unterhalten und es lustig finden und andere nicht darf man deswegen nciht die eine Seite bannen, Gerechtigkeit wäre auch die zu bannen die die ganze Zeit rumheulen, weil das geht mir auch auf die nerven. Soll ich jetzt auch jedes mal Report drücken wenn jemand rumheult über Ponies wird der dann auch gebannt ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Jo, Mammi ruft schon ich soll ausmachen. Muss ja morgen wieder früh in die Schule, ansonsten muss ich nochmal Nachsitzen und die 6. Klasse wiederholen, und das mit fast fünzehndreizwöftel Jahren. 

Nun fühle ich mich auch provoziert... >.<

Naja in dem Sinne, gute Nacht meine lieben *Ponys (wer sich dadurch persönlich angemacht fühlt... tut mir leid  nicht)*


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Pff finde ich richtig kacke von dir. Nur weil sich einige Leute unterhalten und es lustig finden und andere nicht darf man deswegen nciht die eine Seite bannen, Gerechtigkeit wäre auch die zu bannen die die ganze Zeit rumheulen, weil das geht mir auch auf die nerven. Soll ich jetzt auch jedes mal Report drücken wenn jemand rumheult über Ponies wird der dann auch gebannt ?



Ich weiß ja nicht wie es hier läuft, aber in anderen Foren hält man sich an die Sammelthreads. Und da machen die Moderatoren auch nicht halt davor Leute zu verwarnen, die ihre Themen dauerhaft außerhalb des Sammelthreads spammen...


----------



## Haxxler (24. August 2011)

Och Leute, stellt euch doch nicht so an... Auch wenn das Zeug grad im Trend liegt und es "cool" ist anonym zu provozieren... Es gibt extra einen Sammelthread für das Pony-Thema. Natürlich ist der Nachtschwärmer Off-Topic, allerdings sollte der Thread dazu dienen sich gemütlich über Themen zu unterhalten, für die es keinen bestimmten Thread gibt, denn ansonsten wäre der Pony-Thread ja überflüssig.


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie es hier läuft, aber in anderen Foren hält man sich an die Sammelthreads. Und da machen die Moderatoren auch nicht halt davor Leute zu verwarnen, die ihre Themen dauerhaft außerhalb des Sammelthreads spammen...



Und das wird wo hier gemacht ? Es wird der Bronyhoy benutzt und es wird der Bilder Thread benutzt und hier ist Open Thema das heisst wenn sich grad genügend Fans für ein Thema finden wird auch hier darüber gesprochen und wenn wir so Penibel wären dann dürfte hier im Nachtschwärmer über fast kein Thema gesprochen werden weil man für fast jedes Thema irgendwo bereits ein Thema hat.


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Pff finde ich richtig kacke von dir. Nur weil sich einige Leute unterhalten und es lustig finden und andere nicht darf man deswegen nciht die eine Seite bannen, Gerechtigkeit wäre auch die zu bannen die die ganze Zeit rumheulen, weil das geht mir auch auf die nerven. Soll ich jetzt auch jedes mal Report drücken wenn jemand rumheult über Ponies wird der dann auch gebannt ?



Ihr könnt eure "lustigen" Ponys doch auch in einem anderen Thread posten. Mich stören sie ja sonst nicht, aber hier braucht man sie nicht.
Du sagst ja schon, dass es dir auch auf die Nerven geht. Wieso tut man dann etwas, dass anderen auf die Nerven geht? Ihr habt zwei Threads, wo ihr Ponys posten könnt.
Postet sie einfach dort und jeder ist zufrieden.
Man kann halt nicht ohne Konsequenzen andere Leute andauernd nerven.
Mods und Admins sind auch dafür da, dass sich die User wohl fühlen. Das tun sie nicht, wenn sie genervt sind. Also müssen sie etwas dagegen tun und das ist einfach nur logisch.


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Und das wird wo hier gemacht ? Es wird der Bronyhoy benutzt und es wird der Bilder Thread benutzt und hier ist Open Thema das heisst wenn sich grad genügend Fans für ein Thema finden wird auch hier darüber gesprochen und wenn wir so Penibel wären dann dürfte hier im Nachtschwärmer über fast kein Thema gesprochen werden weil man für fast jedes Thema irgendwo bereits ein Thema hat.



Wenn es zu einem Beitrag einem umfassenden Sammelthread gibt, dann sollte man den auch ordentlich benutzen. Dann kannste diesen Thread hier auch gleich in Nachtponys umändern, ach am besten jeden Thread in diesem Forum verponyen. Aber das geht anscheinend nicht in deinen Ponykopf hinein.


----------



## Vrocas (25. August 2011)

Ich präsentiere euch:

Meinen Orc Warry Stufe 85 mit Patch 4.3

GROMMASH HELLSCREAM REBORNED <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fabrlich passen die Schultern und der Gürtel zwar nicht zum Rest, aber er sieht trotzdem teuflisch gut aus <3

Edit: Sorry für die schlechte bildquali >.>


----------



## Skatero (25. August 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich präsentiere euch:
> Meinen Orc Warry Stufe 85 mit Patch 4.3
> GROMMASH HELLSCREAM REBORNED <3
> Fabrlich passen die Schultern und der Gürtel zwar nicht zum Rest, aber er sieht trotzdem teuflisch gut aus <3
> Edit: Sorry für die schlechte bildquali >.>



Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich dem noch eine "Weihnachtsmann-Mütze" aufsetzen.


----------



## Magogan (25. August 2011)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ENDLICH 18 JAHRE ALT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tonygt (25. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn es zu einem Beitrag einem umfassenden Sammelthread gibt, dann sollte man den auch ordentlich benutzen. Dann kannste diesen Thread hier auch gleich in Nachtponys umändern, ach am besten jeden Thread in diesem Forum verponyen. Aber das geht anscheinend nicht in deinen Ponykopf hinein.



Lies meine Poste ich sagte bereits das man an sich über jedes Thema dann sagen könnte nutzt doch einen anderen Thread und ich fande die Bilder die von Benji9 bekommen hab amüsant und ham mich dazu angeregt hier weiter zu lesen und zu schreiben oder mcih auf aufgemuntert haben also damit zum Thema gepasst.


----------



## Vrocas (25. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich dem noch eine "Weihnachtsmann-Mütze" aufsetzen.



weißt du was garkeine schlechte idee  käme total provokant im bg bei den allys 

glaub das mach ich


----------



## Vrocas (25. August 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> *YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ENDLICH 18 JAHRE ALT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




gz


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. August 2011)

Glückwunsch an den 18. Jährigen!







Wenn dich das erheitert geh doch in den Ponythread, da beschwert sich keiner und es sind eine Menge Ponies da.


----------



## Kuya (25. August 2011)

Also ich finde ihr solltet aufhören zu meckern das die Admins hier nicht hart durchgreifen.
Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr glücklich, dass Buffed hier so menschlische und tolerante Admins und Mods's hat.
schaut euch doch mal an wie oft sie es auf "nette" Weise in die Threads schreiben, dass wir uns hier vertragen sollen.

Woanders gäbs 3-4 Timeban's für alle beteiligten und fertig.
Ich finde wir sollten diese "Großzügigkeit" hier nicht allzu überstrapazieren... schon garnicht wenn es um solche "Kleinigkeiten" geht.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Pff finde ich richtig kacke von dir. Nur weil sich einige Leute unterhalten und es lustig finden und andere nicht darf man deswegen nciht die eine Seite bannen, Gerechtigkeit wäre auch die zu bannen die die ganze Zeit rumheulen, weil das geht mir auch auf die nerven. Soll ich jetzt auch jedes mal Report drücken wenn jemand rumheult über Ponies wird der dann auch gebannt ?



Äpfel, Birnen, etc... 
muss ich dir das nun wirklich erklären oder verstehsts von selbst?


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> 18


Herzlichen Glückwunsch =) 



tonygt schrieb:


> Lies meine Poste ich sagte bereits das man an sich über jedes Thema dann sagen könnte nutzt doch einen anderen Thread und ich fande die Bilder die von Benji9 bekommen hab amüsant und ham mich dazu angeregt hier weiter zu lesen und zu schreiben oder mcih auf aufgemuntert haben also damit zum Thema gepasst.



Das Thema existiert in einem Sammelthread, was widerrum dazu führt, dass man die Bilder auch dort posten sollte.


----------



## Vrocas (25. August 2011)

super müsst morgen eigentlich schon um 7 oder so aufstehen :/


----------



## ZAM (25. August 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaah stop it - hier ist jetzt keiner Sündenbock, Täter, Opfer oder sonstwas. Habt Euch lieb, fahrt die Pony-Spammer zurück und gebt Euch dem Smalltalk hin. =)


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaah stop it - hier ist jetzt keiner Sündenbock, Täter, Opfer oder sonstwas. Habt Euch lieb, fahrt die Pony-Spammer zurück und gebt Euch dem Smalltalk hin. =)



Ach ZAM, wenn es doch so einfach wäre...

Btw: Wieso bist du der einzige Buffed-Mitarbeiter, der in der 5 Jahre News nen Smiley verwendet hat?


----------



## schneemaus (25. August 2011)

Ach herrje... Eigentlich wollt ich vor ner Stunde pennen gehn, aber nun hat mich meine beste Freundin angerufen und heult sich mehr oder weniger bei mir aus *seufz* Müde, aber ich könnt sie nun im Leben nich abwürgen :/


----------



## Human Ashes (25. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaah stop it - hier ist jetzt keiner Sündenbock, Täter, Opfer oder sonstwas. Habt Euch lieb, fahrt die Pony-Spammer zurück und gebt Euch dem Smalltalk hin. =)


was hab ich verpasst?
naja guten Abend in die Runde =) *Kaffee schlürf*


----------



## Skatero (25. August 2011)

Okay, da ich jetzt hier alles wieder unter Kontrolle habe (Achtung: Scherz), gehe ich jetzt schlafen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## ZAM (25. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Btw: Wieso bist du der einzige Buffed-Mitarbeiter, der in der 5 Jahre News nen Smiley verwendet hat?



Weils keine News, sondern ein "Kommentar" war und ich Emotes nach 15 Jahren Internet nicht so einfach aus persönlichen Kommentaren rausbekomme *g*


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weils keine News, sondern ein "Kommentar" war und ich Emotes nach 15 Jahren Internet nicht so einfach aus persönlichen Kommentaren rausbekomme *g*





Ich fands witzig zu sehen  Aber Glückwunsch zum fünfjährigen ;o


----------



## Human Ashes (25. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach herrje... Eigentlich wollt ich vor ner Stunde pennen gehn, aber nun hat mich meine beste Freundin angerufen und heult sich mehr oder weniger bei mir aus *seufz* Müde, aber ich könnt sie nun im Leben nich abwürgen :/



deine Auch? Mein Ohr tut schon weh aber bei ihrer Familie *seufz*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. August 2011)

Ich geh mal schlafen.




Nacht.


----------



## Vrocas (25. August 2011)

darf man hier facebook gruppen verlinken? Es wurde doch wegen der Gamescom so über die Zocker hergezogen da haben sich einige mutige getraut gruppen und sogar flashmobs zu veranstalten

Hier mal mehr darüber

http://www.giga.de/top-themen/00154460-rtl-explosiv-diffamiert-gamer-giga-findet-bei-rtl-stinkt-es-gewaltig/

aber typisch RTL o.o


----------



## Magogan (25. August 2011)

Danke für die Glückwünsche!


----------



## schneemaus (25. August 2011)

Human schrieb:


> deine Auch? Mein Ohr tut schon weh aber bei ihrer Familie *seufz*



*seufz* Ja, bei ihr gehts aber nur indirekt um die Familie... Kompliziertere Geschichte...


----------



## Vrocas (25. August 2011)

ich geh auch mal pennen nacht leutz


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2011)

Minecraft 1.8 wird blöde


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2011)

Human schrieb:


> was hab ich verpasst?
> naja guten Abend in die Runde =) *Kaffee schlürf*



Den Präzendenzfall für bilder im Smalltalk-Forum nachzusehen auf Seite 8169 oder der Post hier http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/7250-die-nachtschwaermer/page__view__findpost__p__3139447

Das Smalltalk gegen Ponybilder Kläger und Richter in einem Carcharoth - Geschworene gabs keine

Wenn dir ein Bild nicht mehr gefällt postet du bitte das zitat vom Mod sagst dem User das das Bild auf dem Sack geht und er möchte dich bitte nicht belästigen mehr damit und falls weitergepostet wird meldet du alle Beiträge den Moderator und verweisst auf den Mod der das Zitat machte und auf Zam

*
*


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Den Präzendenzfall für bilder im Smalltalk-Forum nachzusehen auf Seite 8169 oder der Post hier http://forum.buffed....ost__p__3139447
> 
> Das Smalltalk gegen Ponybilder Kläger und Richter in einem Carcharoth - Geschworene gabs keine
> 
> Wenn dir ein Bild nicht mehr gefällt postet du bitte das zitat vom Mod sagst dem User das das Bild auf dem Sack geht und er möchte dich bitte nicht belästigen mehr damit und falls weitergepostet wird meldet du alle Beiträge den Moderator und verweisst auf den Mod der das Zitat machte und auf Zam



Ich hoffe für dich, dass das Ironie ist. Ansonsten hättest du Carchas Beitrag nicht annähernd verstanden.


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^


----------



## Kuya (25. August 2011)

Human schrieb:


> deine Auch? Mein Ohr tut schon weh aber bei ihrer Familie *seufz*



Oh shit.. ich fahre gerade in eine Tiefgaraaaghghkrzttzzzh......-


----------



## BlizzLord (25. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Oh shit.. ich fahre gerade in eine Tiefgaraaaghghkrzttzzzh......-



"Jo ich lieg hier grade im Bett..." 20 Sekunden später...
"Ja, ja, ja seh ich auch so oh moment da kommt eikrzz tuunkrrz ell."

Glaubwürdig.


----------



## Kuya (25. August 2011)

Einen fröhlichen guten Morgen, an alle Frühaufsteher!
Ich denke man sollte den Tag "sanft" beginnen, und habe mich 
deshalb entschieden einen Klassiker von Eric Clapton
rauszusuchen, den wohl jeder kennen dürfte, 
selbst jene unter Uns, die nicht dieser Musikrichtung fröhnen,
und den sogar schon meine Erzeuger ihrer Zeit hörten.

Hier also für euch:
*Eric Clapton - Cocaine*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Np8l1vLUQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. August 2011)

Guten Tag!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

Einen ponytastischen guten Abend 

Alles fit ?^^

Schaut noch wer grad Schalke ? Ist ziemlich spannend.


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2011)

schau vox miss undercover 2


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

Nachher läuft noch Michael Clayton... freu ich mich schon drauf


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2011)

ZAM ist da!! Huhu Zamchen :O


----------



## seanbuddha (25. August 2011)

Hi ihr dämlichen Pfannkuchengesichter




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aq1l8D4Ji8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ölt ihr auch so wie ich? Ich hasse diese Hitze und dich wohn auchnoch unter dem Dach


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. August 2011)

Sagt mal, kann mir jemand über Google eine Stadionliste für Fifa 12 raussuchen? Ich find einfach nix Konkretes. Will wissen, ob endlich mal das Wildparkstadion dabei ist oder wenigstens komplette 1. Liga.

Ach, habs gefunden. Blöd.

http://forum.ea.com/uk/posts/list/601896.page;jsessionid=592FA10FC029B23BFF214419DFBFA4B0


----------



## Human Ashes (25. August 2011)

guten Abend


----------



## Sabito (25. August 2011)

Nabönd. XD

Ach mensch bin ich mal wieder gut drauf.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. August 2011)

Da ist mal Frischfleisch da und es ist ein Pony. Schrecklich


----------



## Sabito (25. August 2011)

Morgen ist Freitag.... nooooooooooin, danach ist Wochenende. -.-


----------



## Human Ashes (25. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Da ist mal Frischfleisch da und es ist ein Pony. Schrecklich


Wie? Ich dachte immer Pferdefleisch wäre auf grund seiner guten Qualität so gefragt?

&#8364;:@üm:
ja Wochenende ist graußam, 2 x 10 Stunden schicht ._.


----------



## Sabito (25. August 2011)

Human schrieb:


> €:@üm:
> ja Wochenende ist graußam, 2 x 10 Stunden schicht ._.



So mein ich das nicht, ich sehe meine Angebetete zwei Tage lang nicht. xD


----------



## seanbuddha (25. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> So mein ich das nicht, ich sehe meine Angebetete zwei Tage lang nicht. xD



Mimimimimiiii werd mal nen Mann


----------



## Human Ashes (25. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> So mein ich das nicht, ich sehe meine Angebetete zwei Tage lang nicht. xD






seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mimimimimiiii werd mal nen Mann


Sanftmut in Person 

So Kanne Kaffee ist fertig, dann kann ich mich ja mal ans Arbeiten machen *Photoshop öffne*


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> So mein ich das nicht, ich sehe meine Angebetete zwei Tage lang nicht. xD



Für dich wäre eine Fernbeziehung echt GAR nichts.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. August 2011)

Ich glaube Ashes muss das Aufnahmeritual machen


----------



## Human Ashes (25. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich glaube Ashes muss das Aufnahmeritual machen



Ach muss er, *hüstel*, muss ich das?


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vorh paar tagen auf dem wühltisch für 2 euro mitgenommen ist halt vor der italeno western aus den 80er der film aus den 67er - dachte wär halt nen normaler western aber ohgraus ist nen musical western und bist jetzt noch kein terrence hill gesehen 


würg 3te musical szene nach 20 min und immer noch kein terrence hill


----------



## seanbuddha (25. August 2011)

DU musst dich Ausziehen und alle andern Scheuchen dich dur nen Gang und wir klatschen dich mit nassen Handtüchern ab!


----------



## Sabito (25. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Für dich wäre eine Fernbeziehung echt GAR nichts.



Nope, hab ich auch schon festgestellt, ausser wenn es wirklich die richtige ist.


----------



## Human Ashes (25. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> DU musst dich Ausziehen und alle andern Scheuchen dich dur nen Gang und wir klatschen dich mit nassen Handtüchern ab!


Moment, das musste ich schon bei den Admins machen als ich den Account erstellen wollte



Sabito schrieb:


> Nope, hab ich auch schon festgestellt, ausser wenn es wirklich die richtige ist.


Ich denke du hast schon deine [Sie] ?!


----------



## Sabito (25. August 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Ich denke du hast schon deine [Sie] ?!



Ja, haben tu ich sie noch nicht, ich arbeite noch dran.^^


----------



## Human Ashes (25. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja, haben tu ich sie noch nicht, ich arbeite noch dran.^^


Ach so, Schule also, jetzt ergibt das alles einen Sinn ^^


----------



## Sabito (25. August 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Ach so, Schule also, jetzt ergibt das alles einen Sinn ^^



Jop, wir verbringen 100% der Schulzeit miteinander (Schulzeit+Hin- und Rückweg).


----------



## seanbuddha (25. August 2011)

Sooo....heisss...helft....mir


----------



## Sabito (25. August 2011)

Naja, gehe jetzt schlafen BB, verusche mal wieder öfters vorbei zu schauen.^^


----------



## Konov (25. August 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Steam: Schalte endlich DX frei ><


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZiN6t7K7txw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Vieleicht versüsst dir das die wartezeit razy ^^


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

Deus Ex ist der größte Dreck, ich hab mehr erwartet.


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2011)

das spiel ist noch nicht aktivierbar bis jetzt wie kannst du jetzt schon eine meinung von dem spiel haben wo man es noch garnicht spiel konnte ?


----------



## Haxxler (26. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das spiel ist noch nicht aktivierbar bis jetzt wie kannst du jetzt schon eine meinung von dem spiel haben wo man es noch garnicht spiel konnte ?



Konsole? ^^

Ich hatte heute auch schon einige im Laden, die das Spiel umgetauscht haben, weil es ihnen nicht gefallen hat. Mich persönlich macht das Spiel aber auch nicht wirklich an.


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Deus Ex ist der größte Dreck, ich hab mehr erwartet.



Größter Dreck ist sicher übertrieben. Die Bugs kann man wegpatchen - aber mir gehts wie Haxxler - macht irgendwie nicht an.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. August 2011)

es is halt nen schleich und kein ballerspiel. mal gucken, vlt schau ich mal rein


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

Ich bin sowieso mehr der Rollenspiel/Strategie Fan hab mit Deus Ex nix am Hut


----------



## Human Ashes (26. August 2011)

Hm Zam wirds noch n größeren Artikel von Buffed drüber geben? Hatte mir eigentlich überlegt das Spiel zu kaufen


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2011)

hier bitte 

http://www.pcgames.de/Deus-Ex-3-Human-Revolution-PC-81400/News/Deus-Ex-Human-Revolution-Grafisch-mau-ansonsten-packend-Der-Video-Test-zum-SciFi-Rollenspiel-Video-des-Tages-841293/


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Hm Zam wirds noch n größeren Artikel von Buffed drüber geben? Hatte mir eigentlich überlegt das Spiel zu kaufen



Kann ich nicht sagen ^^ Einfach herkommen und guggn


----------



## Human Ashes (26. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht sagen ^^ Einfach herkommen und guggn



Joa ich denke das ist kein Problem da das Minibildchen von Buffed in meinem Opera Tabscreen eh ständig aktualisiert wird damit ich schön auf dem Laufenden bleib ^^

@Kamsi
oh Danke dir


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2011)

Ich hasse Eure Pony-Bilder. Ich fühle mich dann schuldig, wenn ich nicht Antworte. Wie bei Sahnebutters altem Avatar, auch wenn das kein Ding mit Riesenaugen war. Seit er den nicht mehr hat, bin ich nicht mehr gezwungen zu reagieren .. *g*


----------



## Human Ashes (26. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hasse Eure Pony-Bilder. Ich fühle mich dann schuldig, wenn ich nicht Antworte. Wie bei Sahnebutters altem Avatar, auch wenn das kein Ding mit Riesenaugen war. Seit er den nicht mehr hat, bin ich nicht mehr gezwungen zu reagieren .. *g*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wurde da etwa Zams weiche Seite zu Tage gefördert? Verbiete sie doch einfach in der nächsten BuffedShow, wer weiß vielleicht brinngts ja was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hasse Eure Pony-Bilder. Ich fühle mich dann schuldig, wenn ich nicht Antworte. Wie bei Sahnebutters altem Avatar, auch wenn das kein Ding mit Riesenaugen war. Seit er den nicht mehr hat, bin ich nicht mehr gezwungen zu reagieren .. *g*



Alter Avatar...*nachdenk* welchen meinst du?
Btw Ponyhaters ftw!


----------



## Haxxler (26. August 2011)

Keine Sorge, der Trend geht auch wieder vorbei


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Alter Avatar...*nachdenk* welchen meinst du?



Zum Glück hab ich das vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, der Trend geht auch wieder vorbei



Hoffentlich. Hoffentlich. Sonst werden Ponyköpfe rollen!


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hasse Eure Pony-Bilder. Ich fühle mich dann schuldig, wenn ich nicht Antworte. Wie bei Sahnebutters altem Avatar, auch wenn das kein Ding mit Riesenaugen war. Seit er den nicht mehr hat, bin ich nicht mehr gezwungen zu reagieren .. *g*



ihr könnte ja in der nächsten show ein my litte pony friendship is magic special rausbringen ^^


@seanbuddha 


solang der rage und co trend auch bald vorbei geht der ist noch nerviger - ponys sind wenigstens teils noch süss und knuffig die rage comics nur abstrus und unwitzig


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich das vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich hab deinen Namensänderungsanschlag aber nicht vergessen  Das wird noch ein Nachspiel haben!
Immer wenn ich das anspreche entflieht dieser Zam Zam Zeram dem Chat. Mysteriös! Er soll mal Stellung nehmen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. August 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Hm Zam wirds noch n größeren Artikel von Buffed drüber geben? Hatte mir eigentlich überlegt das Spiel zu kaufen


hier nochmal^^


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2011)

als klassensprecher eine nicht computec media seite verlinken ^^ schäm dich ^^


----------



## Zonalar (26. August 2011)

*gähn* ...ihr seid noch wach?
*schnarch*


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

Heute wieder ganz viele Ponys getötet.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

Lost in Zul'Aman
Neu auf Pro Sieben!


----------



## Human Ashes (26. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> hier nochmal^^


Auch dir noch einmal danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benji9 schrieb:


> *gähn* ...ihr seid noch wach?
> *schnarch*



Geister schlafen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. August 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Human Ashes (26. August 2011)

*darf mich nicht hinreissen lassen Ponybilder zu posten*
*muss wiederstehen*
>_<


----------



## Dominau (26. August 2011)

Jetzt erst recht ... :<


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> als klassensprecher eine nicht computec media seite verlinken ^^ schäm dich ^^


zam is schlafen gegangen^^


----------



## TheGui (26. August 2011)

Die Hater sollten mal Eier zeigen und die ersten 5 Episoden schauen! 

Belohnung für alle wachen Bronys, Season 2 Trailer!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfsQiZ6FHIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

Nein.


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Deus Ex ist der größte Dreck, ich hab mehr erwartet.



Es hat kleinere Bugs, aber ansonsten ist es bislang wahnsinnig atmosphärisch. Es wird mit Sicherheit nicht so gut wie der erste Teil, aber es kommt nah ran.



TheGui schrieb:


> Die Hater sollten mal Eier zeigen und die ersten 5 Episoden schauen!



Ehh... warum?


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2011)

lasst euch nicht von atrosk provozieren einfach alle ihn melden wegen provizierung von usern und verstoss gegen die nettidings


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GsJ3plHXVsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Ja Sean, das waren noch tolle Serien <3


----------



## Dominau (26. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ducktales Intro



Mir gefällt das / +1


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2011)

von ducktales gabs damals 3 synchros ^^

original englisch
original deutsch und die dann original deutsch mit den neuen figuren wie krachbumm ente und co ^^


----------



## Human Ashes (26. August 2011)

Oh Gott Ducktales, DAS ist Kindheit ^_^


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

Ducktales hab ich früher IMMER geguckt ohne Ausnahme. Die heutigen Serien sind echt müll


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTYOa2_1aH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Best!


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> lasst euch nicht von atrosk provozieren einfach alle ihn melden wegen provizierung von usern und verstoss gegen die nettidings



Ich empfehle sie dir erst mal zu lesen bevor du irgendwelche Behauptungen aufstellst. Ich hab niemand provoziert, das ist nur meine Meinung. Ich hab den ersten Teil gespielt und den zweiten Teil auf der Gamescom angespielt und es ist der größte Mist den ich seit Jahren gespielt hab. Eigentlich wars auf meiner Einkaufsliste, aber jetzt sicher nicht mehr.


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich empfehle sie dir erst mal zu lesen bevor du irgendwelche Behauptungen aufstellst. Ich hab niemand provoziert, das ist nur meine Meinung. Ich hab den ersten Teil gespielt und den zweiten Teil auf der Gamescom angespielt und es ist der größte Mist den ich seit Jahren gespielt hab. Eigentlich wars auf meiner Einkaufsliste, aber jetzt sicher nicht mehr.



Du kannst nach 15 bis 30 Minuten Spielzeit auf einer MESSE schon behaupten, dass das gesamte Spiel großer Mist ist? Scheiße... du solltest im Spielejournalismus arbeiten. Preview-Version und du kannst gleich nen Test schreiben. D:

Edit: ach man Leute, schreibt mal bissel schneller :S


----------



## Dominau (26. August 2011)

*schneller tipp*

:O


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> *schneller tipp*
> 
> :O



Sehr gut Max, auf dich ist halt immer Verlass \o/


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

Man merkt halt sofort ob ein Spiel so ist wie man es erwartet oder nicht. Und wie gesagt ist das nur mein Empfinden.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

Ach Razyl, sag mal was interessanteres!


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Man merkt halt sofort ob ein Spiel so ist wie man es erwartet oder nicht. Und wie gesagt ist das nur mein Empfinden.



Nicht bei einem Großprojekt wie Deus Ex, dass in den ersten 30 Minuten, dem Quasi-Tutorial, noch längst nicht alles gezeigt hat. Erst im späteren Spielverlauf merkt man, wie vielschichtig es ist, zumindest für die jetzige Spielegeneration.



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ach Razyl, sag mal was interessanteres!



Hab ich doch: Darkwing Duck und Trollface gepostet :O Interessanter geht nicht!


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hDlif8Km4S4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

Gibt viel interessanteres!


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gibt viel interessanteres!



Erzähl!


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

Hab gehört Kekse wachsen auf Bäumen.


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hab gehört Kekse wachsen auf Bäumen.



Is nich wahr!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sp7NjOWtHGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich finde Lokführer haben mehr Respekt verdient!


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

natürlich, was sonst...


----------



## Dominau (26. August 2011)

Bin mal schlafen. Nacht Leute.


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Bin mal schlafen. Nacht Leute.



Nachti Dominau, schlaf gut 

@Sean: Krankes Video.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

Und ich will den Beruf später ausüben ich Depp


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und ich will den Beruf später ausüben ich Depp



Wieso?


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

du depp


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

Faszination mein Freund! Ich bekomm immer schon Gänsehaut wenn ich am Bahnhof die Loks sehe


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Einen heißen Guten Abend.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. August 2011)

Bei mir regnets/gewittert.




Es kühlt ab.


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

14 Grad bei mir im Zimmer <3 Klimaanlage.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2011)

Hier geht grad die Welt unter...

Aber hey, was gibt es besseres als mitten drin am PC zu sitzen... 

 Nabend ihr ^^


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2011)

secret world beta regestrierung hat nun schon 6 stunden verspätung und deren server brennen weil die leute f5 drücken als antwort haben die website entwickler ein bild von nem zerschlagen timer auf der website gebracht ^^


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

Blitz > PC Putt.


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Blitz > PC Putt.



Nicht zwingend.


----------



## schneemaus (26. August 2011)

Nabööööööööhnd!

Gerade hier in der Dachwohnung die 20-Grad-Marke unterschritten    19,9° Celsius, yippieh! Ein Hoch auf das Tief, was sich hier reingeschoben hat x)


----------



## tonygt (26. August 2011)

Abend

boa umziehen ist Anstrengend bin jetzt schon total fertig und morgen gehts weiter <.<


----------



## MasterXoX (26. August 2011)

Pff. Bei mir denkste du wärst inner Sauna  Dachboden wtf ._.

btw.

Need feedback!!
http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/fygt0018/gta10.png

Wie is? habsch mit paint.net gemacht


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nabööööööööhnd!
> 
> Gerade hier in der Dachwohnung die 20-Grad-Marke unterschritten    19,9° Celsius, yippieh! Ein Hoch auf das Tief, was sich hier reingeschoben hat x)



:OOO
Will auch. Und ich will Mausi im ICQ ;o


----------



## schneemaus (26. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> :OOO
> Will auch. Und ich will Mausi im ICQ ;o



Tja, ich hab's schön kühl hier :>

Und Mausi ist im ICQ.. Augen auf, dann siehstes


----------



## tonygt (26. August 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Pff. Bei mir denkste du wärst inner Sauna  Dachboden wtf ._.
> 
> btw.
> 
> ...



Weischt du is nix gut deutsch aber sonst gansch net


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Pff. Bei mir denkste du wärst inner Sauna  Dachboden wtf ._.
> 
> btw.
> 
> ...




Naja, Screenshot + Filter, keine große Leistung ^^


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und Mausi ist im ICQ.. Augen auf, dann siehstes



Jaaa, aber "beschäftigt"


----------



## MasterXoX (26. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Weischt du is nix gut deutsch aber sonst gansch net



 War das so schlimm oder wat ^^

@arosk

Mag vielleicht sein aber ich finds trotzdem hübsch


----------



## tonygt (26. August 2011)

Finde man sollte wenigstens so schreiben das es angenehm zum lesen ist ^^

Und warum zur Hölle geht League of Legends schon wieder nicht >.<


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

Weil du Ponys magst.


----------



## tonygt (26. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Weil du Ponys magst.



Grade dann würde müsste LOl ja funktionieren für Fans einer sehr hochwertigen Fanbase durch durch das Internet entstanden ist.


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

Mitläufer ^^


----------



## Dominau (26. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Und warum zur Hölle geht League of Legends schon wieder nicht >.<



Weils LoL ist ..


----------



## tonygt (26. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Mitläufer ^^



Dann wären ja alle Fans von irgendwelchen DIngen Mitläufer  
Liegt aber wohl an meinem Inet.


----------



## schneemaus (26. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jaaa, aber "beschäftigt"



Aber da. Freu dich doch, dass ich überhaupt da bin


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Aber da. Freu dich doch, dass ich überhaupt da bin





Viel besser wäre es, wenn du im Gruppenchat da wärst


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

Naja, kann mir eigentlich auch egal sein, ich hab sonst noch nie Leute kritisiert dafür das sie etwas mögen was mir nicht gefällt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SmLdkKF4wa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (26. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Viel besser wäre es, wenn du im Gruppenchat da wärst



Ach nö. Auf den Männerüberschuss hab ich heut Abend keine Lust.


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach nö. Auf den Männerüberschuss hab ich heut Abend keine Lust.



Du hast irgendwie nie Lust


----------



## schneemaus (26. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast irgendwie nie Lust



Doch, ab und zu mal  Außerdem bin ich ziemlich müde... Also geh ich eh gleich pennen und ihr hättet kaum was von mir.


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach nö. Auf den Männerüberschuss hab ich heut Abend keine Lust.




Ich hätte meine Schwester im Angebot!



jemand meinte ich soll das hier posten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Doch, ab und zu mal  Außerdem bin ich ziemlich müde... Also geh ich eh gleich pennen und ihr hättet kaum was von mir.



Du bist immer müde... typisch Frau! 



Arosk schrieb:


> Ich hätte meine Schwester im Angebot!



Die ist wahrscheinlich erst drei :S


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die ist wahrscheinlich erst drei :S



15


----------



## schneemaus (26. August 2011)

Nö, nich immer. Aber abends um halb 11 kann das schon mal vorkommen.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iMzjEzM1BVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Schurken die sich selbst umbringen, nur weil ihr Weltherrschaftstplan nicht funktioniert hat...&#65279; Dafür hab ich kein Verständnis! Feigling!

Lang nichtmehr gesehen obwohl ich 1 & 2 auf DvD hab


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> 15



Hm, das passt ja perfekt zu Timo oder Max ;o



schneemaus schrieb:


> Nö, nich immer. Aber abends um halb 11 kann das schon mal vorkommen.



Kann es nicht!


----------



## schneemaus (26. August 2011)

Kann es wohl xP


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kann es wohl xP



Nein, nein, nein junges Fräulein!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tGmiG3HEM9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2011)

Messi und Fabregas <3

Ach ja, so macht Fussball Spaß ^^

Btw:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lQlIhraqL7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Btw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gz mit wem und wie wars?


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Messi und Fabregas <3



Und Xavi! Und Iniesta!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gz mit wem und wie wars?



Das würde ich hier auch alles detailliert erklären... 

@Razyl

Natürlich! Wie das aussehen muss wenn Barca im regulären Spielfluss ist in der spanischen Liga... nicht zu stoppen, nur mit Fouls. Siehe Real und vorhin auch Porto...


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> @Razyl
> 
> Natürlich! Wie das aussehen muss wenn Barca im regulären Spielfluss ist in der spanischen Liga... nicht zu stoppen, nur mit Fouls. Siehe Real und vorhin auch Porto...



Zu stoppen sind sie, wenn sie einen schlechten Tag erwischen. Aber ansonsten... 

Vor allem, dass Barca jetzt schon wieder genug Nachwuchs hat in ihren U-Mannschaften. Mal guggen, ob sie es als erste Mannschaft endlich mal schaffen den CL-Titel zu verteidigen. Hat ja bislang noch keiner geschafft, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2011)

Milan hatte es geschafft 2x. Allerdings hieß da die CL noch anders...


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Milan hatte es geschafft 2x. Allerdings hieß da die CL da noch anders...



Ja gut, der Pokal der Landesmeister oder so. Hier geht es aber um die CL, obwohl die ja im Grunde dasselbe ist...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2011)

Schaut wer grad Kickboxen ? Das ist ja göttlich  Der dicke benutzt die Bud-Spencer-Schläge xDD

Lächerlich der Sack. Haut mit der Faust auf den Kopf und wird nicht disqualifiziert.


----------



## orkman (26. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schaut wer grad Kickboxen ? Das ist ja göttlich  Der dicke benutzt die Bud-Spencer-Schläge xDD



ja schaun uns das gerade zu 3 an ... der dicke is wien baer ... und der andere is nurn spargel xD


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schaut wer grad Kickboxen ? Das ist ja göttlich  Der dicke benutzt die Bud-Spencer-Schläge xDD



Kickboxen... hm, ich finde ja solche Sportarten irgendwie langweilig. Keine Ahnung warum, aber zuzusehen, wie sich Leute prügeln ist irgendwie nicht spannend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kickboxen... hm, ich finde ja solche Sportarten irgendwie langweilig. Keine Ahnung warum, aber zuzusehen, wie sich Leute prügeln ist irgendwie nicht spannend



Ich auch nicht. Aber der Dicke ist einfach nur lächerlich. Grade gehört, dass er mal Footballer war und rausflog, weil er Steroide genommen hatte. Nun haut er auf den Gegner mit Bud Spencer Schlägen (Faust->Kopf) auf seine Gegner ein. Wat'n Idiot.  Und nun hat er aufgegeben nach 3 Runden weil er nicht mehr konnte...


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Aber der Dicke ist einfach nur lächerlich. Grade gehört, dass er mal Footballer war und rausflog, weil er Steroide genommen hatte. Nun haut er auf den Gegner mit Bud Spencer Schlägen (Faust->Kopf) auf seine Gegner ein. Wat'n Idiot.



Wenn er damit Geld verdient - warum nicht?`


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn er damit Geld verdient - warum nicht?`



Wenn er nach 3 Runden (und der Klopps stand nur) aus der Puste ist, wird der wohl kaum was verdienen...  Naja, wir schauen jetzt Kaya Yana


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn er nach 3 Runden (und der Klopps stand nur) aus der Puste ist, wird der wohl kaum was verdienen...  Naja, *wir* schauen jetzt Kaya Yana



wir? D:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2011)

Mein imaginärer Freund und ich ... 

(nicht)


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mein imaginärer Freund und ich ...
> 
> (nicht)



Bud Spencer ist dein imaginärer Freund?


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

Shikaris imaginäre Freundin  Wir müssen nur ne Gurke dahin legen wo sie sitzt und schauen ob ne saure draus wird


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wir müssen nur ne Gurke dahin legen wo sie sitzt und schauen ob ne saure draus wird



sprichst da aus Erfahrung oder wie ?


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wir müssen nur ne Gurke dahin legen wo sie sitzt und schauen ob ne saure draus wird



Sean ist angetrunken


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sean ist angetrunken





Das erklärt auch die PN


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das erklärt auch die PN



Mir hat er auch mal seltsame Pns gesendet...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2011)

Naja er ist gut drauf, müssen wir noch einen betrunken machen und ich kann hier Ponys posten


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Naja er ist gut drauf, müssen wir noch einen betrunken machen und ich kann hier Ponys posten



Ein Glück, dass ich auf Alkohol verzichte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2011)

Sean ist glaube ich auf der Tastatur eingepennt...  

Ich verzichte auch auf Alkohol (zur Zeit).


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

Ich bin leider nicht Angetrunken noch habe ich Razyl ne Pn geschickt. Nur Shikari hab ich eine geschickt


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin leider nicht Angetrunken noch habe ich Razyl ne Pn geschickt. Nur Shikari hab ich eine geschickt



Vor Wochen schon!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

Ja vor Wochen du Depp


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2011)

Justin Bieber in... CSI : Den Tätern auf der Spur...

...geht der da nicht drauf ?


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ja vor Wochen du Depp



Steht doch auch in meinen Beitrag da oben ><


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

Razyl ich habe nur das vor Wochen betont!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ja vor Wochen du Depp



Und um was ging es da ? :>


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

Geht dich doch nix an was Razyl und ich in unsern Privatgesrächen bereden


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2011)

Ich rieche Beleidigungen - und das trotz Erkältung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und um was ging es da ? :>



Ein Bild von meinen Buffed-Account mit der Postzahl von 21.000...


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

Da ist ja der Herr Zamora ich möchte eine Stellungnahme!


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Da ist ja der Herr Zamora ich möchte eine Stellungnahme!



Wo ist Zam? D:

Edit: ach verdammt, über meinen Post  - Huhu Zam ^.^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Geht dich doch nix an was Razyl und ich in unsern Privatgesrächen bereden



Jeder erzählt ein Geheimnis... ich hab schon angefangen  

ZAM ist doch da


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2011)

Wann gibt es endlich den iZAM im Buffed.de-Shop?


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Da ist ja der Herr Zamora ich möchte eine Stellungnahme!



Ich weiß von nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (26. August 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich weiß von nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Typisch Diktatoren die leugnen alles!


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

Jemand Tipp was ich zocken könnte?


----------



## tonygt (26. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jemand Tipp was ich zocken könnte?



League of legends ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2011)

Hat jemand schon Deus Ex HE angezockt ?


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

Jo, und es mir gefällt es nicht.

Was willst den wissen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2011)

Grafik, Spielwelt (Open World? Freiheiten?), Gameplay ?

Könnte das alles auch bei Google raussuchen, aber vielleicht könnte jemand kurz was schreiben, bin mir noch sehr unsicher. An den Vorgänger kommt es wohl nicht ran, was ich so gehört habe.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2011)

Zam entweder du nimmst Stellung oder ich verrate dein Dunkelstes Geheimnis!


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2011)

Ich bin irgendwie auch grad Zock-Unkreativ.


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Grafik, Spielwelt (Open World? Freiheiten?), Gameplay ?
> 
> Könnte das alles auch bei Google raussuchen, aber vielleicht könnte jemand kurz was schreiben, bin mir noch sehr unsicher. An den Vorgänger kommt es wohl nicht ran, was ich so gehört habe.



Grafik: Mäßig, aber der Stil ist ansich großartig

Spielwelt: Weniger Openworld. Du hast zwar einen bestimmten Freiraum auf der Karte, aber du kannst nicht wie in GTA überall hinlaufen etc. und die Missionen sind auf Gebiete begrenzt

Freiheiten: In Sachen Gameplay richtig gut. Es gibt immer mind. zwei Wege ein Ziel zu erreichen. Ob auf die brutale Rambo-Art oder auf die leise oder ein Mix etc. - es ist komplett dir überlassen.

Gameplay: Siehe Freiheiten - mMn sehr gut. Es ist spaßig etc.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2011)

Danke Razyl :>

Werde mir es wohl früher oder später holen, morgen wird aber erstmal der PC platt gemacht. .___.


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Grafik, Spielwelt (Open World? Freiheiten?), Gameplay ?
> 
> Könnte das alles auch bei Google raussuchen, aber vielleicht könnte jemand kurz was schreiben, bin mir noch sehr unsicher. An den Vorgänger kommt es wohl nicht ran, was ich so gehört habe.



Grafik: Durchschnittlich
Spielwelt: Linear
Gameplay: Gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Werde mir es wohl früher oder später holen, morgen wird aber erstmal der PC platt gemacht. .___.



Ich kann es nur empfehlen. Mir machts bislang extrem großen Spaß ^.^ 

Und wieso PC plattmachen? D:


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2011)

omg... battlefield 2 geht nicht mehr auf windows 7...


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> omg... battlefield 2 geht nicht mehr auf windows 7...



Es geht mit Sicherheit. Gibt doch zu 100% nen Fix oder so im Internet...


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2011)

Hab schon geschaut, google hat nichts was meinem Problem nahe kommt gefunden... Bei mir kackts andauernd instant ab sobald ich einem Multiplayer spiel joinen will...


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hab schon geschaut, google hat nichts was meinem Problem nahe kommt gefunden... Bei mir kackts andauernd instant ab sobald ich einem Multiplayer spiel joinen will...



Hm, mehr googeln. Unter Steam geht es glaube noch ... hm


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2011)

ne google spuckt garnichts aus.


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2011)

oh mann, so ätzend <.<


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2011)

Spielste halt Bad Company 2


----------



## Konov (27. August 2011)

Spiel doch Battlefield Online, das ist doch genauso wie BF2 damals.


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2011)

Nicht wirklich...


----------



## Panorama123 (27. August 2011)

hmm Battlefield 2 wär auch mal wieder nice....  freu mich schon auf bf 3^^


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2011)

Panorama123 schrieb:


> freu mich schon auf bf 3^^



Mal abwarten ^.^


----------



## Konov (27. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich...



Doch eigentlich ziemlich genau so...was fehlt dir denn?

Glaub du solltest dir ein neues Hobby zulegen. Ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass du hier angibst, dass du nicht weißt was du zocken sollst. ^^


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2011)

Zu lame das es nicht mehr geht :< Ich bekomm nicht mal ne Error Message, also weiß ich nicht wo das Problem liegt... schade, ich habs zwar erst vor wenigen Monaten auf dem PC mit Windows 7 zocken können, aber wenns jetzt nicht mehr gehen will...

LAN geht btw, kennt jemand 25 Leute die Lust haben über Hamachi zu spielen? Ich hoste dann eben was auf meinem Server...


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2011)

Guten Abend Welt!


----------



## Edou (27. August 2011)

You´re goin` to burn, burn, burn, burn in fire.


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> You´re goin` to burn, burn, burn, burn in fire.



Das ist aber nicht sehr nett :<


----------



## Petersburg (27. August 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht sehr nett :<



Also ich finds witzig


----------



## Konov (27. August 2011)

Guddn Abend!


----------



## Petersburg (27. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Guddn Abend!



Burn with us!


----------



## Edou (27. August 2011)

Hölle ist doch toll.  

Aber das ist aus der Dio - Heaven and Hell [Long Live Version]. Der Teil, den ich an diesem Lied am meisten lieber...leider ist es nur live vorhanden. :<


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Also ich finds witzig



Du verbrennst ja auch gern Leute :<


----------



## Petersburg (27. August 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du verbrennst ja auch gern Leute :<



Dein Avatar brennt besonders gut


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dein Avatar brennt besonders gut



Lass mein Steampunk Furry!


----------



## Edou (27. August 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Lass mein Steampunk Furry!



Your avatar is goin to burn burn burn burn in fireeeee!


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2011)

Nett, will ich mit Kollegen bissel F2P Games daddeln, suchen wir uns NFS:WORLD aus und das Spiel lässt immer das Internet abkacken beim patchen <3 Heute ist mein Tag.

Ich spiel jetzt Pro Pinball: Timeshock, fuck die neuen Spiele die eh alle nicht funken.

Dazu kommt ein EA Forum das ca. 12 Min zum Neu laden der Seite braucht...


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Lass mein Steampunk Furry!



Noch ein Furry D:


----------



## Petersburg (27. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noch ein Furry D:



Niemand kann entkommen!


----------



## Edou (27. August 2011)

Razyl an die Macht!


----------



## Petersburg (27. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Petersburg an die Macht!



fix'd


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Niemand kann entkommen!



Ehhh... doch.


----------



## Edou (27. August 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> fix'd



Nö, Razyl an die Macht.

RazylorRiot.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2011)

Kopf -> Tisch
Meine Mitbewohnerin löchert mich mit völlig banalen Pcfragen. Zum Beispiel "Wie speicher ich ein Bild von Google" oder "Wenn ich das Video abspeicher kann ich das dann auch verschicken"


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kopf -> Tisch
> Meine Mitbewohnerin löchert mich mit völlig banalen Pcfragen. Zum Beispiel "Wie speicher ich ein Bild von Google" oder "Wenn ich das Video abspeicher kann ich das dann auch verschicken"



Werf sie aus der Wohnung raus


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2011)

Is ja nicht meine Wohnung so nen blödes Jugendamt vieh
Demnächst soll so ne Emo-Tine Wittler einziehen ich krieg jetzt schon nen Hals


----------



## Zonalar (27. August 2011)

du hast bald keine Tische mehr, budda


----------



## Kamsi (27. August 2011)

sag ihr halt sie muss schriftlich einen brief an google schreiben damit google ihr das bild ausdruckt und nachhause schickt


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2011)

Ne Kamsi sie musste ja weg damit ich jetzt hier im Forum sein kann. "Gemeinschaftspc" Aber nach 1 nehm ich eh den Dlanadapter mit auf mein Zimmer und dann gehts erstmal an meinen Laptop. Aber psst Top Secret


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Is ja nicht meine Wohnung so nen blödes Jugendamt vieh
> Demnächst soll so ne Emo-Tine Wittler einziehen ich krieg jetzt schon nen Hals



o.o

Warum wohnst du nimmer bei mama/papa?


----------



## Edou (27. August 2011)

SEAN WILL CHEATEN, ER WILL DEN ADAPTER IN SEIN ZIMMER MITNEHMEN, VERHAFTET IHN!!!!111!EINSELF. =)


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2011)

Papa is inner Schweiz und bei Muttern klappts nit so


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> SEAN WILL CHEATEN, ER WILL DEN ADAPTER IN SEIN ZIMMER MITNEHMEN, VERHAFTET IHN!!!!111!EINSELF. =)



Pah was meint ihr wieso ich die letzten Tage so oft die Nacht durch hier war ^^


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Papa is inner Schweiz und bei Muttern klappts nit so



=/

Immer diese Familiendramen :/


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> =/
> 
> Immer diese Familiendramen :/



Ist kein riesen Drama  Muttern und ich verstehn uns doch noch nur Wohnen klappt nicht.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qi5EiCgQKuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (27. August 2011)

Die Meerschweinchen übernehmen die Welt ^^ 

einer meiner Lieblingsfolgen bei Southpark ^^


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ist kein riesen Drama  Muttern und ich verstehn uns doch noch nur Wohnen klappt nicht.



Wieso net? Darf man das erfahren?


----------



## Kamsi (27. August 2011)

Razzyl die gründe erfährt man doch bei rtl,rtl2,sat1 und pro7 ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2011)

Der Grund ist das ich mir von meiner Mutter nix vorschreiben lasse


----------



## Kamsi (27. August 2011)

warst du der junge bei taff dem der jugendknast drohte ? ^^


----------



## schneemaus (27. August 2011)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeidiho!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2011)

Ihr behandelt mich wie nen Gewalttätigen *schnief* da is nix schlimmes


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Der Grund ist das ich mir von meiner Mutter nix vorschreiben lasse



Inwiefern vorschreiben?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Inwiefern vorschreiben?



Ich hab nixmehr gemacht was sie gesagt hat. Schule schon ich bin ja net blöd.


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab nixmehr gemacht was sie gesagt hat. Schule schon ich bin ja net blöd.



Man sollte auf seine Eltern hören >>


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2011)

Ja weiss ich ja jetzt auch du Nase


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ja weiss ich ja jetzt auch du Nase



Ich mag meine Nase


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2011)

Immernoch auf der Arbeit, seit 8 Uhr morgens...an nem Samstag -.- Man gebe mir ein Bett...irgendjemand...
urks und morgen um 9 wieder auf der Matte stehn


----------



## schneemaus (27. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Immernoch auf der Arbeit, seit 8 Uhr morgens...an nem Samstag -.- Man gebe mir ein Bett...irgendjemand...
> urks und morgen um 9 wieder auf der Matte stehn



Was bitte arbeitest du oO Solche unchristlichen Arbeitszeiten hab nicht mal ich im Rettungsdienst o.o


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Immernoch auf der Arbeit, seit 8 Uhr morgens...an nem Samstag -.- Man gebe mir ein Bett...irgendjemand...
> urks und morgen um 9 wieder auf der Matte stehn



So ist nunmal das Leben 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=55FliQKlxK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (27. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag meine Nase



Pass auf sonst spielt Seanbuddha das ich hab deine Nase spiel mit dir ^^ und wie das endet sah man ja bei Voldemort ^^


----------



## Edou (27. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Immernoch auf der Arbeit, seit 8 Uhr morgens...an nem Samstag -.- Man gebe mir ein Bett...irgendjemand...
> urks und morgen um 9 wieder auf der Matte stehn


:< *Davatar tröst* Hier ein Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (27. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> :< *Davatar tröst* Hier ein Bett



Und was für ein hässliches oO


----------



## Kamsi (27. August 2011)

ich find es hübsch


----------



## Edou (27. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und was für ein hässliches oO


Kann gut sein, habs per Zufallsprinzip gewählt. *g*

Hach nix hält besser Wach als Helloween - Are you Metal auf Repeat gestellt zu haben *hrhr*

Im ICQ is ja atm nix los :<<<<


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich find es hübsch


Du magst ja auch Ponies pah


----------



## Edou (27. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du magst ja auch Ponies pah


*tätchel* braves buddha =)


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2011)

Ihr habt mich müde gemacht wird wohl doch nix mit Adapter


----------



## Edou (27. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich müde gemacht wird wohl doch nix mit Adapter



Dann fap nicht so viel...tzz


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Dann fap nicht so viel...tzz



Vor dem Gemeinschaftspc natürlich du Nase


----------



## Edou (27. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Vor dem Gemeinschaftspc natürlich du Nase


Na und? lass die andern doch Neidisch zugucken wie du fapst..pff. 
Nur weil die´s sich ned trauen!


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Pass auf sonst spielt Seanbuddha das ich hab deine Nase spiel mit dir ^^ und wie das endet sah man ja bei Voldemort ^^



:O

Das wagt er net!


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> :O
> 
> Das wagt er net!


*Razyl Nase nehm* Erst seine Nase...dann die Welt muahahahahhaha




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M8J1Asxe1uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (27. August 2011)

Ich sehe Disconnectete Menschen...


----------



## Kamsi (27. August 2011)

sean du könntest ja als startseite wenn du den pc verlässt 

www.*rickroll*.*fr

einrichten ^^
*


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Razyl Nase nehm* Erst seine Nase...dann die Welt muahahahahhaha



Gib mir meine Nase oder ich hetze Ponys auf dich


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2011)

Mach ich Kamsi


----------



## Edou (27. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sean du könntest ja als startseite wenn du den pc verlässt
> 
> www.*rickroll*.*fr
> 
> ...


Der Typ hat Style, das ist zumindest besser als 80% was in den Charts läuft....NEVER GONNA GIVE YOU UP!


----------



## Kamsi (28. August 2011)

aber versuch mal das fenster zu schleissen edou ^^


----------



## Edou (28. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> aber versuch mal das fenster zu schleissen edou ^^



Ich hatte es eben offen, ich hab glaub 2 min zugehört bevor ich Versucht habe es zu schließen =). Und während ich es versucht hab, hab ich mit gerolled.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2011)

*Fenster auflass wegen der Musik* Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down *sing*


----------



## Kamsi (28. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1fEePwywI9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (28. August 2011)

Der Barkeeper ist doch eh das beste an dem Video XD


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Der Barkeeper ist doch eh das beste an dem Video XD



Schwarze waren mir schon immer symphatisch ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZ5TajZYW6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (28. August 2011)

Mir hängt im Kopp grad wieder das lied von Marit Larsen - If a Song could get me you. Argh. Der Song ist Schön, Ohrwurm halt, keine Frage...aber eig garnicht mein geschmack. Sowas würd ich nie öfter hören oder so, dafür isses mir zu un-heavy. aber der song ist schöööön...:O 

Ich werde wieder mal sowas von Unproduktiv für den True Metal schande Edou, schande. :<


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2011)

Hold your Head up high Edou! Raise your fist up in the Air!


----------



## Kamsi (28. August 2011)

gibt doch auch schöne balladen im metall bereich ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2011)

bin schlafen gute nacht!


----------



## Kamsi (28. August 2011)

bzw jetzt endlich im verleih bei euren Videothekn ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uU3rm9U035c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (28. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hold your Head up high Edou! Raise your fist up in the Air!


Immerdoch, Immerdoch. Ich bin True MEtaller!



Kamsi schrieb:


> gibt doch auch schöne balladen im metall bereich ^^


Die sind aber Metallisch. Mit E-Gitarre, E-Bass....=)
Aber der Song ist Pop-Technisch nicht Schlecht. Individuelles Drum als Beat, nicht zu eintönig. Das Klavier hat auch nen guten Klang. Einmal darf ich mir sowas auch mal wieder Erlauben. *g*



seanbuddha schrieb:


> bin schlafen gute nacht!



Nacht.


HA, HAHAHAHAHA! ICH WEIß WARUM ICH DAS LIED MAG! IN DEN ZEILEN WO`S UM "ROCK`N`ROLL GEHT TRÄGT DIE EIN IRON MAIDEN SHIRT! FICKJA *_*


----------



## Kamsi (28. August 2011)

naja atm hängt mir das hier immer im ohr ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uspv4o5sF_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (28. August 2011)

bäh. Ich bleib True, und ich zähle dieses Lied von Marit Larsen zu True weil sie in dem Vid ein Iron Maiden Bandshirt trägt. Punkt ende. :>


----------



## Kamsi (28. August 2011)

was meinst du mit true ?


----------



## schneemaus (28. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Der Typ hat Style, das ist zumindest besser als 80% was in den Charts läuft....NEVER GONNA GIVE YOU UP!



NEVER GONNA LET YOU DOOOOOWN!!! 



Kamsi schrieb:


> aber versuch mal das fenster zu schleissen edou ^^



Ist nu nich so schwer... Nach dem zweiten Pop-Up kam bei mir auch ein Häkchen, wo ich ankreuzen konnte, dass der Seite verboten wird, mir noch mehr Dialoge zu schicken :>


----------



## Edou (28. August 2011)

True Metal = Wahrer Metal = Ein Schwachsinnige Genre bezeichnung des Metal, da True Metal eig meist Traditioneller Heavy Metal bzw Power Metal ist.
True Metal im allgemeinen ist aber eher gemeint als "Man steht auf die Traditionellen Spielarten des Heavy Metal und nicht diese neuen viel zu viel Crossover mit Hiphop/Hardcore/Punk/Electro pla".
Und mit "Ich bleib True" ist gemeint ich bleib bei meinem Traditionellen Heavy Metal. =)
Und dieses Lied zähle ich indirekt als Wahren Metal, weil die Sängerin ein Trues Bandshirt darin trägt, auch wenn der Song im grunde garnichts mit Heavy Metal am hut hat. =D (Ich hoffe es ist einigermaßen ersichtlich erklärt.)


----------



## Slayed (28. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> NEVER GONNA LET YOU DOOOOOWN!!!



never gonna run around and desert you 

Uuund moin ich klink mich mal in die Runde ein, ich geh nie wieder auf ne Kirmes/Kirchweih/kerb whatever


----------



## Kamsi (28. August 2011)

Edou biste auch Gewerkschaftsmitglied bei der IG Metall ? ^^


----------



## Edou (28. August 2011)

Slayed schrieb:


> never gonna run around and desert you
> 
> Uuund moin ich klink mich mal in die Runde ein, ich geh nie wieder auf ne Kirmes/Kirchweih/kerb whatever



Bei uns ist auch grad nen Stadtfest bzw war kp ob da noch auf ist. Habs vorhin beim Einkaufen "bemerkt"

IG Metall sind allesammt Poser! VERBENNT DIE POSER!


----------



## Konov (28. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Werf sie aus der Wohnung raus



1. wirf

2. Wirf sie nicht raus, wenn sie heiß ist. 

3. Wenn sie heiß ist, mach sie klar, und zieh dann sofort aus.


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> 3. Wenn sie heiß ist, mach sie klar, und zieh dann sofort aus.



Typisch Mann!


----------



## Konov (28. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Typisch Mann!



Vielleicht!


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Vielleicht!



Du denkst immer nur an das Eine...


----------



## Konov (28. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du denkst immer nur an das Eine...



Wieso?


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wieso?



Weil ich es weiß


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2011)

Nabend ihr Lappen


----------



## Konov (28. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Lappen



Abend Shiki!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2011)

Ich hab grad soviel Geld aufm DOM ausgegeben, unglaublich  ...

...aber man ist ja ein Gentleman ^^


----------



## Kuya (28. August 2011)

Irgendwer hatte mal gesagt, die besten Einfälle kommen auf dem stillen
Örtchen zustande. Tja.. mir ist gerade wieder eingefallen, dass ich ewigst kein 
Fear Factory mehr gehört habe.

In diesem Sinne habe ich mich mal für Archetype entschieden,
und obendrein auch noch ein AMV zu Equilibrium... Gun-Kata ftw: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V1reT2HESYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2011)

Guten Tag!


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Guten Tag!



Huhu Timo


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. August 2011)

Oi!


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Oi!



Mein Oi!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2011)

Huhu ihr Schwärmer...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Huhu Timo



Oh nein, meine schöne Anonymität.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. August 2011)

Stell dich nicht so an Timo S.


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Oh nein, meine schöne Anonymität.



Aww 

Tut mir leid


----------



## Dominau (28. August 2011)

Böses Razyl!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. August 2011)

Huhu Max K.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ueU5eluP8Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aww
> 
> Tut mir leid





Kein Problem. 



@Dominau: Danke, Max. olol


----------



## Dominau (28. August 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Huhu Max K.



:OOO
Noooin.

Edit: Mehr schreiben, knechte!!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. August 2011)

*schreib*


----------



## Dominau (28. August 2011)

braves humpel


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. August 2011)

Scheiße, ich glaub ich hab mich leicht verknallt. Aber immerhin nur leicht.


----------



## zoizz (28. August 2011)

Excellenter Musikgeschmack Kuya.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Scheiße, ich glaub ich hab mich leicht verknallt. Aber immerhin nur leicht.



Sowas geht ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sowas geht ?



Naja.. wenn man es genau nimmt, nur in die blauen Augen einer ehemaligen Profi-Beachvolleyballerin. Wobei sie charakterlich echt top ist. Werde sie wohl nie wieder sehen. Zum Glück! Schließlich bin ich mit einem Bein verlobt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja.. wenn man es genau nimmt, nur in die blauen Augen einer ehemaligen Profi-Beachvolleyballerin. Wobei sie charakterlich echt top ist. Werde sie wohl nie wieder sehen. Zum Glück! Schließlich bin ich mit einem Bein verlobt.



Dann schonmal Glückwunsch  

Sowas muss man immer im Hinterköpfchen haben.


----------



## Kamsi (28. August 2011)

spielt hier sonst noch jemand from dust ? hänge im lvl 11 von 12 fest und muss gleichzeitig gegen einen vulkan und einen hurrikan kämpfen entweder ersäuft oder verbrannt mein volk andauernd


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. August 2011)

Trotzdem eine doofe Situation. Naja, in ein paar Tagen hab ich sie vergessen.


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Trotzdem eine doofe Situation. Naja, in ein paar Tagen hab ich sie vergessen.



Glaubst du doch selber net!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glaubst du doch selber net!



Klar, spätestens wenn er vorm Altar steht MUSS er sie vergessen haben


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glaubst du doch selber net!



Verdammt, sie ist blond, blauäugig und hat in der Jugend-Nationalmannschaft gespielt. Dementsprechend sieht sie auch aus. Mittlerweile so alt wie ich.


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Verdammt, sie ist blond, blauäugig und hat in der Jugend-Nationalmannschaft gespielt. Dementsprechend sieht sie auch aus. Mittlerweile so alt wie ich.



Nanana, ist sicherlich nur ne Panikreaktion vor der Verlobung


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2011)

Olliruh du Trampolinrammler


----------



## Konov (28. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Trotzdem eine doofe Situation. Naja, in ein paar Tagen hab ich sie vergessen.



Na wer weiß... kann leider manchmal länger dauern als man denkt!
Trotzdem wünsch ich dir vorab schonmal schnelle "Genesung".

Und: Guten Abend allerseits!


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Na wer weiß... kann leider manchmal länger dauern als man denkt!
> Trotzdem wünsch ich dir vorab schonmal schnelle "Genesung".
> 
> Und: Guten Abend allerseits!



Ach Liebe ist ein Arschloch ich lass schon lange keine Liebe mehr an mich ran.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H25iM7eRiIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


N'Abend Konov


----------



## Konov (28. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ach Liebe ist ein Arschloch ich lass schon lange keine Liebe mehr an mich ran.



Na ob das der richtige Weg ist... ^^

Der passende Deckel muss u.U. lange gesucht werden, es kann sich aber auch lohnen.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Na ob das der richtige Weg ist... ^^
> 
> Der passende Deckel muss u.U. lange gesucht werden, es kann sich aber auch lohnen.



Also ich bin kein Fan von Beziehungen. Machen doch nur Stress.


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2011)

Trampolinrammler


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Trampolinrammler



Und der Vadder hats gesehen du Casanova


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2011)

traurig aber wahr


----------



## tonygt (28. August 2011)

Abend kann mir mal vieleicht jemand nen schnell helfen ? Hab grad Wlan in der neuen Wohnung bekommen jetzt habe ich allerdings für meinen normalen Pc keinen Wlan Stick weswegen ich jetzt mein Netbook(win 7) mehr oder weniger als Rooter verwenden will hab jetzt hier Internet und meinen PC verbunden. Allerdings erkennt weder mein Netbook meinen Pc noch kriege ich es hin Internet zum laufen zu kriegen hab jetzt schon mal gegoogelt aber nichts passendes gefunden. Kann mir jemand da schnell helfen oder nen Link zu nem Thread schicken bei dem ich geholfen werde.


----------



## Piti49 (28. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Trotzdem eine doofe Situation. Naja, in ein paar Tagen hab ich sie vergessen.





Erstmal guten Abend alle zusammen!

Ich verstehe dich nicht ganz. Du findest sie toll, hast wahrscheinlich ein paar Schmetterlinge im Bauch wenn du an sie denkst oder sie siehst.
Das sind doch schöne Gefühle und Erinnerungen die du für immer aufsparen solltest und nicht einfach vergessen.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du deine Verlobte trotzdem liebst.


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2011)

Mh Beziehungen sind kacke ...


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mh Beziehungen sind kacke ...



Amen mein Trampolin


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. August 2011)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Erstmal guten Abend alle zusammen!
> 
> Ich verstehe dich nicht ganz. Du findest sie toll, hast wahrscheinlich ein paar Schmetterlinge im Bauch wenn du an sie denkst oder sie siehst.
> Das sind doch schöne Gefühle und Erinnerungen die du für immer aufsparen solltest und nicht einfach vergessen.
> ...



Ach ich weiß nicht. Ich würde meine Freundin niemals verlassen, aber dieses Gefühl ist echt seltsam. Vom Charakter her sind beide sehr identisch, von Äußeren auch. Beide sind sportlich - eben Volleyballerin und Leichtathletiktrainerin. Mit Ausnahme der Augen - blau vs. grün/braun - könnte sie fast eine Kopie sein.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2011)

Hör einfach auf dein herz, fertig.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hör einfach auf dein herz, fertig.



Der Verstand ist meistens verläßlicher.


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Amen mein Trampolin



Der Vater ist Schalke Fan & Schalke hat an dem Tag gewonnen gehabt ,deswegen mag er mich noch.


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2011)




----------



## Piti49 (28. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Abend kann mir mal vieleicht jemand nen schnell helfen ? Hab grad Wlan in der neuen Wohnung bekommen jetzt habe ich allerdings für meinen normalen Pc keinen Wlan Stick weswegen ich jetzt mein Netbook(win 7) mehr oder weniger als Rooter verwenden will hab jetzt hier Internet und meinen PC verbunden. Allerdings erkennt weder mein Netbook meinen Pc noch kriege ich es hin Internet zum laufen zu kriegen hab jetzt schon mal gegoogelt aber nichts passendes gefunden. Kann mir jemand da schnell helfen oder nen Link zu nem Thread schicken bei dem ich geholfen werde.



Ich will nicht lügen, aber ich glaube es reicht wenn du einfach ein Heimnetzwerk zwischen deinem Netbook und deinem Pc einrichtest und auf dem Netbook einfach alles freigibst.
Wenn du Win7 hast zumindestens. 
Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher, aber gehen wird es denke ich schon.

und dies hab ich noch gefunden

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=196835


----------



## tonygt (28. August 2011)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Ich will nicht lügen, aber ich glaube es reicht wenn du einfach ein Heimnetzwerk zwischen deinem Netbook und deinem Pc einrichtest und auf dem Netbook einfach alles freigibst.
> Wenn du Win7 hast zumindestens.
> Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher, aber gehen wird es denke ich schon.
> 
> ...



Jo danke aber das Problem ist das sich die Pcs gegenseitig nicht erkennen und ich weiß nicht warum scheiss Vista


----------



## Konov (28. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Also ich bin kein Fan von Beziehungen. Machen doch nur Stress.



Meistens ja... aber man kann dem wohl nicht entgehen, Liebe ist Bestandteil des Lebens. ^^




Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Der Verstand ist meistens verläßlicher.



Naja, wenn du logisch abwägen kannst ob es Sinn machen würde, diese zweite Frau irgendwie zu bezircen oder näheres zu versuchen, dann ist doch schon viel gewonnen.


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Meistens ja... aber man kann dem wohl nicht entgehen, Liebe ist Bestandteil des Lebens. ^^



Man kann ihm entgehen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2011)

Wenn man sich im Keller einsperrt und nur schmierige Italo-Deutsche als Pizzalieferanten anruft dann kann es gut sein


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn man sich im Keller einsperrt und nur schmierige Italo-Deutsche als Pizzalieferanten anruft dann kann es gut sein



Genau das!


----------



## Konov (29. August 2011)

LOL na dann viel Spass


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> LOL na dann viel Spass



Wers am längsten aushält!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. August 2011)

heyy was geht  gibts eigentlich die leute von damals eigentlich noch? die die so die ersten 500 seiten oder so hier im thread regelmäßig geschrieben haben


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2011)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> heyy was geht  gibts eigentlich die leute von damals eigentlich noch? die die so die ersten 500 seiten oder so hier im thread regelmäßig geschrieben haben



Kaum noch. Aber da ich glaube seit den 2000-er Seiten dabei bin, würde ich mich auch als Typ von damals bezeichnen :S


----------



## Lakor (29. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Meistens ja... aber man kann dem wohl nicht entgehen, Liebe ist Bestandteil des Lebens. ^^



Das ist ja herrlich, nicht mal mehr im Buffed Forum kann man sich mittlerweile ablenken. Komme grade von meiner (schon etwas längeren) Ex Freundin und dachte mir dass ich hier mal nen anderes Thema finde, aber selbst das geht ja nicht


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVLJ4HOzi1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Diese Stimme ist einfach... awesome


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Diese Stimme ist einfach... awesome



*/fettessign*
*
*
Und damit einen hammergeilen wunderschönen atemberaubenden bezaubernden entspannten Abend


----------



## tonygt (29. August 2011)

Abend Nachtschwärmer


----------



## H2OTest (29. August 2011)

huhu  gott ist das kalt draußen heute mit lederjacke und pullover zum training oO


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2011)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> huhu  gott ist das kalt draußen heute mit lederjacke und pullover zum training oO



Hatten heute morgen 9 Grad... WTF. Bin erstmal wieder rein und hab mir ne Jacke geholt, so mit Hoodie ging das einfach nicht.


----------



## H2OTest (29. August 2011)

wie soll ich da nur den winter überstehen?


----------



## tonygt (29. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hatten heute morgen 9 Grad... WTF. Bin erstmal wieder rein und hab mir ne Jacke geholt, so mit Hoodie ging das einfach nicht.



Kann doch net sein das der Sommer schon wieder vorbei ist -.-"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2011)

Für mich kann der Sommer ruhig enden, nur nicht soooo schnell. Also 20° ist in Ordnung, mehr nicht.


----------



## Dominau (29. August 2011)

Nabend :>


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2011)

*Trommel spiel*


----------



## tonygt (29. August 2011)

*LOL spiel* ^^

Puh ich kann mich grad net entscheiden welchen Champ ich mir hole hab 8000 Influence Points


----------



## Konov (29. August 2011)

Abend Leute


----------



## tonygt (29. August 2011)

Hoi Konov


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. August 2011)

Identitätskrise -.- bei wem kann ich mich auskotzen?


----------



## tonygt (29. August 2011)

Inwiefern Ceiwyn ?


----------



## tonygt (29. August 2011)

Dennis ruf mich mal in Skype an.


----------



## Konov (29. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Identitätskrise -.- bei wem kann ich mich auskotzen?



So schlimm wegen der anderen Schnecke oder warum?


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Inwiefern Ceiwyn ?



Zusammenziehen oder nicht? Studium durchziehen oder nicht? Einen anderen - vielleicht kurzfristig besseren Weg - einschlagen und mich später darüber ärgern? Erst mit 30 vielleicht Geld verdienen? Komplett ausziehen und nicht nur zu 50% bzw. besser gesagt: wegziehen? Ins Ausland gehen? 

Mit 25 Jahren 5000 netto verdienen und eine 200 m² Wohnung bekommen und dafür alles, was man bisher aufgebaut hat, aufgeben?


----------



## Skatero (29. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> *LOL spiel* ^^
> 
> Puh ich kann mich grad net entscheiden welchen Champ ich mir hole hab 8000 Influence Points



Also ich habe mir gerade Udyr geholt. Will ein bisschen solotop üben.
Jungeln kann ich mit Lee und die anderen Rollen sind sowieso einfach.


----------



## tonygt (29. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Zusammenziehen oder nicht? Studium durchziehen oder nicht? Einen anderen - vielleicht kurzfristig besseren Weg - einschlagen und mich später darüber ärgern? Erst mit 30 vielleicht Geld verdienen? Komplett ausziehen und nicht nur zu 50% bzw. besser gesagt: wegziehen? Ins Ausland gehen?
> 
> Mit 25 Jahren 5000 netto verdienen und eine 200 m² Wohnung bekommen und dafür alles, was man bisher aufgebaut hat, aufgeben?



Das sind sehr viele sehr schwere Entscheidungen


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y414Q7vVgYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (29. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Zusammenziehen oder nicht? Studium durchziehen oder nicht? Einen anderen - vielleicht kurzfristig besseren Weg - einschlagen und mich später darüber ärgern? Erst mit 30 vielleicht Geld verdienen? Komplett ausziehen und nicht nur zu 50% bzw. besser gesagt: wegziehen? Ins Ausland gehen?
> 
> *Mit 25 Jahren 5000 netto verdienen und eine 200 m² Wohnung bekommen* und dafür alles, was man bisher aufgebaut hat, aufgeben?



Je nachdem wie wichtig dir alles bisherige ist, würde ich bei dem Vorschlag keine Sekunde zögern, wenn es mir nur ums Geld ginge jedenfalls ^^

Was das Alter betrifft: Wenn ich fleissig bin, bin ich mitm Studium mit Mitte 30 fertig. Ich werde also vorher kaum bis gar kein Geld verdienen. Vielleicht verdiene ich mein erstes richtiges Geld mit 35 oder später.

Was ist Geld? Nur ein Grund mehr, dir alles zu kaufen was du gerade haben willst, nur um festzustellen, dass es dich auch nicht glücklich macht?
Hör auf deinen Verstand und tu das, was du wirklich willst und denk nicht ans Geld. Genau das tue ich nämlich auch. Ich bin so glücklich ohne viel Geld, mit dem nötigsten komme ich aus und ich werde auch später nicht viel verdienen müssen, um glücklich zu sein. Die Erkenntnis habe ich jedenfalls die letzten Jahre gemacht.


----------



## tear_jerker (29. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir gerade Udyr geholt. Will ein bisschen solotop üben.
> Jungeln kann ich mit Lee und die anderen Rollen sind sowieso einfach.



lustig, das selbe habe ich auch vor ne stunde gemacht xD
allerdings fehlen mir noch die ad runen für udyr.

@ceiwyn, ich an deiner stelle würde das 5k angebot annehmen. wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hattest du jura studiert oder? damit heute noch so viel geld zu verdienen musste schon nen guten staatlichen posten bekommen . und wer sagt das du dein studium nicht nachholen kannst?

edit: konov. mitte dreißig, was studierst du denn, und warum gibts das ohne bachelor?^^


----------



## Konov (29. August 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> edit: konov. mitte dreißig, was studierst du denn, und warum gibts das ohne bachelor?^^



Ich studiere gar nix, aber ich fange nächstes Jahr an. Und wieso ohne Bachelor?


----------



## tonygt (29. August 2011)

Schön das LOL grad der Meinung ist ich hätte ein laufendes Game verlassen, dabei hab ich nur die Endstatisitk übersprungen und jetzt versucht er die ganze zeit das Game zu Connecten, was natürlich net mehr funzt. Dabei wollt ich doch extra nochmal Jax ausprobieren den ich mir grad geholt hab.


----------



## tear_jerker (29. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich studiere gar nix, aber ich fange nächstes Jahr an. Und wieso ohne Bachelor?



ich dachte du studierst schon und da man beim bachelor ja nee regelstudienzeit hat, hätte ja dein fleiß keine auswirkung auf die zeit gehabt. von daher nahm ich an du hast etwas mit dem jetzt seltenen diplom erwischt


----------



## Konov (29. August 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich dachte du studierst schon und da man beim bachelor ja nee regelstudienzeit hat, hätte ja dein fleiß keine auswirkung auf die zeit gehabt. von daher nahm ich an du hast etwas mit dem jetzt seltenen diplom erwischt



Nene, Diplom würde ja meines Wissens nach auch noch länger dauern. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. August 2011)

Das ist kein "Angebot" mit den 5000-irgendwas. Ich müsste dazu ja erst noch drei Jahre Ausbildung beim Auswärtigen Amt machen und dann halt jedes Jahr in einem anderen Land leben. Wie gesagt, alles aufgeben halt. Ich weiß echt nicht, wo mich mein Weg hinführen soll... echt keine Ahnung. Wenn ich beim Studium bleibe, mache ich in 3,5 Jahren mein Referendariat mit immerhin 1000 Euro Vergütung. In 6 Jahren könnte ich dann komplett fertig sein. Dann bin ich 28. Die Frage ist dann nur, wie gut der Abschluss ist. Wenn ich zu den 90% gehöre, die nur "ausreichend" abschließen, haben sich die 7 Jahre Studium überhaupt nicht gelohnt. Ich habe echt keine Ahnung... dann kommt noch dazu, dass ich gerne mit meiner Freundin endlich mal zusammenziehen will. Wir sind jetzt 4 Jahre zusammen. Sollen wir warten, bis ich mit dem Studium fertig bin? Dann sind wir Ende 20 und schon 10 Jahre zusammen... ist doch scheiße. Aber wenn wir zusammenziehen, haben wir praktisch keine Kohle. Und ich muss weiterhin jeden Monat 2000 Kilometer Auto fahren. Mit der Bahn bin ich übrigens drei mal so lange unterwegs...


----------



## Davatar (29. August 2011)

-.-


----------



## Konov (30. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das ist kein "Angebot" mit den 5000-irgendwas. Ich müsste dazu ja erst noch drei Jahre Ausbildung beim Auswärtigen Amt machen und dann halt jedes Jahr in einem anderen Land leben. Wie gesagt, alles aufgeben halt. Ich weiß echt nicht, wo mich mein Weg hinführen soll... echt keine Ahnung. Wenn ich beim Studium bleibe, mache ich in 3,5 Jahren mein Referendariat mit immerhin 1000 Euro Vergütung. In 6 Jahren könnte ich dann komplett fertig sein. Dann bin ich 28. Die Frage ist dann nur, wie gut der Abschluss ist. Wenn ich zu den 90% gehöre, die nur "ausreichend" abschließen, haben sich die 7 Jahre Studium überhaupt nicht gelohnt. Ich habe echt keine Ahnung... dann kommt noch dazu, dass ich gerne mit meiner Freundin endlich mal zusammenziehen will. Wir sind jetzt 4 Jahre zusammen. Sollen wir warten, bis ich mit dem Studium fertig bin? Dann sind wir Ende 20 und schon 10 Jahre zusammen... ist doch scheiße. Aber wenn wir zusammenziehen, haben wir praktisch keine Kohle. Und ich muss weiterhin jeden Monat 2000 Kilometer Auto fahren. Mit der Bahn bin ich übrigens drei mal so lange unterwegs...



Dann würde ich das knicken mit den 5000-noch-was...
Das wäre jedenfalls nix für mich, jedes Jahr ein anderes Land.

Zusammenziehen würde ich auch knicken, wenn du selbst schon sagst, dass ihr dann kaum noch Geld habt... wozu dann machen. Egal wieviele Jahre man dann zusammen ist.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2011)

Lasst mal Party machen!


----------



## tonygt (30. August 2011)

Is doch niemand hier das wird eher ne Forever Alone Party


----------



## Konov (30. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lasst mal Party machen!



Wie kommste jetzt darauf?


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wie kommste jetzt darauf?



Keine Ahnung, mir war gerade langweilig.


----------



## Konov (30. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, mir war gerade langweilig.



Du hast Ideen!


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Du hast Ideen!



Deshalb bin ich hier


----------



## Konov (30. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deshalb bin ich hier



Natürlich 
Wir sind scheinbar die einzigen um die Uhrzeit die noch hier rumgeistern.


----------



## tonygt (30. August 2011)

Nö bin auch noch da


----------



## Kamsi (30. August 2011)

meld aber irgendwie gibts keine guten themen mehr atm - da wars damals witziger noch als wir frauen im nachtschwärmer hatten aber die habt ihr ja mit euren sex angeboten vertrieben


----------



## Davatar (30. August 2011)

Joa Marion fehlt hier


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> meld aber irgendwie gibts keine guten themen mehr atm - da wars damals witziger noch als wir frauen im nachtschwärmer hatten aber die habt ihr ja mit euren sex angeboten vertrieben



Erstmal schön verallgemeinern....


----------



## TheGui (30. August 2011)

Mal ehrlich, ist das der krasseste Endboss den ihr je gesehen habt?
Wobei das richtig absurde ist ja erst das der Chuck Norris gleichende Spieler es geschafft hat ohne zu sterben!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=70iFdnI-xfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Wobei das richtig absurde ist ja erst das der Chuck Norris gleichende Spieler es geschafft hat ohne zu sterben



Unmöglich.


----------



## Kamsi (30. August 2011)

ich verabschiede mich mal mit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XYKUeZQbMF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und gehe in die heia

leider kann man ja solche musik nur mit kopfhörer hören weil man sonst mit dem ganzen haus ärger bekommt ^^


----------



## TheGui (30. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Unmöglich.



Ok... Ok... der scheiß heist nicht umsonst *Bullet Hell*  grad youtube durchforstet.... und das von oben ist *NICHT *einmal das härtest O_O)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Nb5Ohbt1Sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. August 2011)

noch niemand wach?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1gaN4AoXtC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


lol pros 965 apm


----------



## Konov (30. August 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Edou (30. August 2011)

Ha-Ha-Ha-Hallooooooooooo!


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ha-Ha-Ha-Hallooooooooooo!



I
C
Q


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir sollten ZAM mal in den geheimen ICQ-Gruppenchat holen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. August 2011)

Nein, keine Langhaarigen Bombenleger im ICQ Chat.


----------



## Skatero (30. August 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir sollten ZAM mal in den geheimen ICQ-Gruppenchat holen



Wo wollen wir dann lästern? D:


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nein, keine Langhaarigen Bombenleger im ICQ Chat.



 Lass Zam in Ruhe



Skatero schrieb:


> Wo wollen wir dann lästern? D:



Nirgendso! Oder mit ZAM lästern ;o


----------



## Kamsi (30. August 2011)

also die neue simpsons folge war ja mal lahm und die neue two and a half men folge war nur jake gut


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> also die neue simpsons folge war ja mal lahm und die neue two and a half men folge war nur jake gut



Da lief hier grad Staffel 5 CSI:Las Vegas *g*


----------



## Kamsi (31. August 2011)

einzige csi was ich unregelmässig schaute war miami mit dem dem schreienden sonnenbrillen typ ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den hier mein ich - da laufen atm die wiederholung auf rtl


----------



## Arosk (31. August 2011)

yay!


----------



## tonygt (31. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> yay!



Lol wie ich grade genau passend 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QKeMCXKSk5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



höre.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> also die neue simpsons folge war ja mal lahm und die neue two and a half men folge war nur jake gut


die waren beide alt^^


----------



## Olliruh (31. August 2011)

Nabend die Herren


----------



## Kamsi (31. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> die waren beide alt^^



staffel 22 folge 1 bei simpsons

und 

staffel 8 folge 1 bei two and a half men

beide auf deutsch neu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. August 2011)

Ab nächster Woche kommen neue HIMYM Folgen <3 (auch wenn ich die alle schon kenne, auf deutsch wird das sicherlich wieder ne Enttäuschung, aber whatever  )

Achso, nabend leutz


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2011)

Gute Abend (besonders an Olli )


----------



## Olliruh (31. August 2011)




----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. August 2011)

Timo hör auf mir fremd zu gehn.
Du weißt was beim letzten mal passiert ist...und das wollen wir doch nicht wiederholen oder?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2011)

Ich musste eine Woche auf der Couch schlafen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. August 2011)

Vergiss die Toten nicht...und das süße Katzenbaby...


----------



## Olliruh (31. August 2011)

Auf der Couch schlafen ist doch spitze 
Man kann bis mitten in die Nacht fernsehen & dann einfach einschlafen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2011)

Olli, komm mal wieder ICQ!

Die privaten Nachrichten dort kontrolliert Humpel nämlich nicht!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. August 2011)

Oh doch das tu ich.


----------



## Arosk (31. August 2011)

icq ist bad


----------



## Olliruh (31. August 2011)

ist nicht so das ich schon seit öhm 4 Stunden online bin


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2011)

Mit Olli in ICQ befreundet sein.




Ein Kindheitstraum wird Realität.


----------



## Olliruh (31. August 2011)

Das war aber dein letzter Freierwunsch für dieses Jahr


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. August 2011)

Seit wann sind wir eigentlich so eng mit Olli, haben wir den nicht früher nicht gemocht?


----------



## Olliruh (31. August 2011)

Rede nicht in der dritten Person von mir wenn ich dabei bin


----------



## Skatero (31. August 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Seit wann sind wir eigentlich so eng mit Olli, haben wir den nicht früher nicht gemocht?



Wir tun nur so. Sag ihm das aber nicht, sonst wird er wieder traurig.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. August 2011)

Sag keinem, aber eigentlich mag ich keinen von euch.


----------



## Olliruh (31. August 2011)

Jaja du Punk mit Iphone


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. September 2011)

Pfff


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Sag keinem, aber eigentlich mag ich keinen von euch.


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2011)

Ich eröffne die Nachtschwärmer für diese Nacht ^^

Hm, kann mir jemand einen Gefallen tun und mit mir Pokemon tauschen? Will ein paar Pokemon von Weiss auf Schwarz tauschen, besitze aber nur einen DS. Als Belohnung kann ich nur ein Zorua anbieten. (Geschlecht, Natur usw. kann ich noch nicht sagen, muss es erst Züchten, dauert ja nur ein paar Minuten)

PM an mich falls ihr wollt.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. September 2011)

Abend...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> staffel 22 folge 1 bei simpsons
> 
> und
> 
> ...


tatsache, warum hat pro7 keine werbung dafür gemacht? neue staffel und so... hab nix mitbekommen

und verdammt ist mein english mitlerweile gut, konnte mich an die folge erinnern als ob ich sie schon vor nem jahr auf deutsch geguckt hätte


----------



## Zonalar (1. September 2011)

Hi


----------



## The Paladin (1. September 2011)

Pokemon tauschen, anyone? Oder gibt es ein extra Forum/Thread dafür?


----------



## fallas (1. September 2011)

Pokemon tauschen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (1. September 2011)

The schrieb:


> Pokemon tauschen, anyone? Oder gibt es ein extra Forum/Thread dafür?



Kannst meine lvl 22 VIecher haben


----------



## Arosk (1. September 2011)

Ich brauch tolle Youtube Videos, schick sie mir!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J-77VGEnxus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da haste.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich brauch tolle Youtube Videos, schick sie mir!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-sANwZxfaMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (1. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich brauch tolle Youtube Videos, schick sie mir!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7HUbFZW_kU Definitiv die beste LoL-Strategie.


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> tatsache, warum hat pro7 keine werbung dafür gemacht? neue staffel und so... hab nix mitbekommen




Vielleicht vergessen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. September 2011)

ZAM!


----------



## Arosk (1. September 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=o7HUbFZW_kU Definitiv die beste LoL-Strategie.



Win!


----------



## Olliruh (1. September 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> ZAM!



Das ist mein Zam


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> ZAM!



HIER! 

Achja, Nacht *g*


----------



## Konov (2. September 2011)

Abend!


----------



## H2OTest (2. September 2011)

nabend  

ne frage an konov oder tonygt, bei meinem neuen bike schleift die kette minimal an der schaltung, kann ich das leicht selber beheben?


----------



## Konov (2. September 2011)

Abend!



H2OTest schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> ne frage an konov oder tonygt, bei meinem neuen bike schleift die kette minimal an der schaltung, kann ich das leicht selber beheben?



Da hab ich auch kein Plan von, ist auch immer schwer sowas zu beschreiben wenn man nicht vor Ort ist... meine Kette gibt manchmal auch leichte Geräusche von sich, aber solange da nichts kaputt geht oder wirklich was beschädigt ist, ist das auch kein Problem.
Fahrräder sind auch nicht ganz lautlos. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2011)

Nabääääänd ihr ^^


----------



## Edou (2. September 2011)

sup broskis and "Weibliche broskis"


----------



## Tilbie (2. September 2011)

Abend.


----------



## Edou (2. September 2011)

Und auch wieder Weg, Buch les0rn. =) Hauts rein, mein Volk!


----------



## Tilbie (2. September 2011)

Viel spass!


----------



## tonygt (2. September 2011)

Abend.


----------



## Noxiel (2. September 2011)

"Sucht es doch, irgendwo habe ich den größten Schatz der Welt versteckt", stammt aus welcher Serie?   

Nabend übrigens.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2011)

Ich will MW2 im Multiplayer spielen, aber funzt leider immer noch nicht, genau so wie BC2 -.-* Sonntag krieg ich ENDLICH meine alta Graka wieder... 

@Noxiel

Easey, ein Stück...


----------



## H2OTest (2. September 2011)

OP


----------



## tonygt (2. September 2011)

Shit da war jemand schneller als ich


----------



## Noxiel (2. September 2011)

Na ich seh schon, damit kriege ich Euch nicht.


----------



## tonygt (2. September 2011)

Equivalenter Tausch aus welchem Anime ? xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Equivalenter Tausch aus welchem Anime ? xD



FMA ?

Oh Gott, ist ewig her ...  Aber mir fiel das spontan ein...


----------



## H2OTest (2. September 2011)

FMA


----------



## Grushdak (2. September 2011)

Nabend zusammen ...


H2OTest schrieb:


> ... , bei meinem neuen bike schleift die kette minimal an der schaltung, kann ich das leicht selber beheben?


Leicht ... ist Ansichtssache.
Ich nehme mal an, es schleift bei Dir bei der vorderen Schaltung.
Wie was einzustellen geht, hängt von der Schaltung selber ab.
Entweder Du kannst es beim Schalthebel durch Veränderung der Spannung des Baudenzuges beheben (lockern oder spannen) -
oder/und Du kannst es an den 2 kleinen Justierschrauben an dem Überwurfbügel(?) bei dem 3.Kränzen einstellen.
Man darf aber nur minimal und schrittweise was verändern - da sonst alles schnell komplett verstellt ist.

Allerdings ist das wirkliche Geduldssache.
Oft dient es nur zur Steigerung der Frustrationstoleranz. 

greetz


----------



## tonygt (2. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> FMA ?



Richtig ^^
Btw die Zweite Serie ist viel Cooler als die andere, fällt mir auf das ich grad mal weiter schauen könnte.


----------



## H2OTest (2. September 2011)

So die "7 inneren Tore"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AW8VQvAPKIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie geil, das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## Noxiel (2. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Richtig ^^
> Btw die Zweite Serie ist viel Cooler als die andere, fällt mir auf das ich grad mal weiter schauen könnte.



Wolltest mir ja nicht glauben.


----------



## tonygt (2. September 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wolltest mir ja nicht glauben.



Eijo hab mir bis jetzt die ersten 2 Folgen angesehen und die waren schon sau cool ^^. Nur hatte ich dann leider keine Minunten mehr auf MV.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2011)

router an und aus machen und du hast wieder minuten


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nNgavQGAIXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (2. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> router an und aus machen und du hast wieder minuten



Blöd nur das ich an den Router nich dran komme


----------



## Noxiel (2. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Eijo hab mir bis jetzt die ersten 2 Folgen angesehen und die waren schon sau cool ^^. Nur hatte ich dann leider keine Minunten mehr auf MV.


Azureus und per Torrent bequem laden. 
http://gaxserv.ath.cx:6969/torrents/d134268e4afd1f9f1ae86febc455d3bdf68499d1.torrent (h264)


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2011)

wohnheimrouter? 
ansonsten gibt es auch reset tools, mit denen du dem router sagen kannst er soll sich neu verbinden und so eine neue ip forcieren. das setzt natürlich voraus das du auf den router via browser zugreifen kannst 

edit: wtf, ist das der selbe nox der jeden komisch anguckt wenn er scans liest? oO


----------



## Noxiel (2. September 2011)

Momang! FMA. Brotherhood hat noch keinen dt. Lizenzinhaber und demzufolge ist der Sub meiner Auffassung nach ok. Was bei den Scans, welche in Deutschland zu kaufen sind, nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2011)

schon gut schon gut^^ ich wollte das thema nicht neu anfachen, es sah nur etwas komisch aus


----------



## Noxiel (2. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> schon gut schon gut^^ ich wollte das thema nicht neu anfachen, es sah nur etwas komisch aus






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. September 2011)

FEAR 3 und Dead Space 2 spielen wenns dunkel ist im Zimmer <3


----------



## seanbuddha (2. September 2011)

Ich habe gerade Quasi 12 h auf nen Zug gewartet *uff*


----------



## tonygt (2. September 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Azureus und per Torrent bequem laden.
> http://gaxserv.ath.c...68499d1.torrent (h264)



Hmm kannst du mir nochmal nen guten Torrent Downloader nennen hab meinen erst runtergeschmissen und den namen vergessen <-.<


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hmm kannst du mir nochmal nen guten Torrent Downloader nennen hab meinen erst runtergeschmissen und den namen vergessen <-.<



Steht als erstes Wort da: Azureus


----------



## Arosk (2. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hmm kannst du mir nochmal nen guten Torrent Downloader nennen hab meinen erst runtergeschmissen und den namen vergessen <-.<



Azureus?


----------



## tonygt (2. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Azureus?



Okay danke dachte das ist der Programm name ^^


----------



## Sabito (2. September 2011)

Ohayo.

Bin heute total gut drauf.^^


----------



## Arosk (2. September 2011)

WTF, Fear 3 geht wirklich nur die 4 Stunden? Das ist wirklich lasch...


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ohayo.
> 
> Bin heute total gut drauf.^^



Wiesoooo?


----------



## Sabito (2. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wiesoooo?



Naja, eig bin ich sogar die ganze nächste Woche gut drauf, hab nächsten Samstag ein Date.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Naja, eig bin ich sogar die ganze nächste Woche gut drauf, hab nächsten Samstag ein Date.^^



Die Ische aus deiner Klasse ?


----------



## Sabito (3. September 2011)

Ja, das Mädel aus meiner Klasse, die mich anscheinend auch mag/liebt.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2011)

Glückwunsch und viel Glück schonmal, geh es ruhig an


----------



## Sabito (3. September 2011)

Ich werde nichts überstürzen.^^


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja, das Mädel aus meiner Klasse, die mich anscheinend auch mag/liebt.^^



Awwww :3

Viel Glück


----------



## Konov (3. September 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja, das Mädel aus meiner Klasse, die mich anscheinend auch mag/liebt.^^



Sag nicht dass sie dich liebt, 90% der Bevölkerung weiß nicht was Liebe ist 

Du sagst es selbst schon richtig: Lass es bloß langsam angehen und mach dir nicht soviele Hoffnungen und Vorstellungen oder fang sogar an irgendwas zu planen, das ist der größte Fehler den man machen kann.

Geh ganz unbefangen dahin, frei nach dem Motto: Es kann scheiße oder gut werden. ^^


----------



## Sabito (3. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Sag nicht dass sie dich liebt, 90% der Bevölkerung weiß nicht was Liebe ist
> 
> Du sagst es selbst schon richtig: Lass es bloß langsam angehen und mach dir nicht soviele Hoffnungen und Vorstellungen oder fang sogar an irgendwas zu planen, das ist der größte Fehler den man machen kann.
> 
> Geh ganz unbefangen dahin, frei nach dem Motto: Es kann scheiße oder gut werden. ^^



Da ist aufjedenfall mehr als nur interesse an mir, viel mehr, planen oder zu viele Hoffnungen mache ich mir nicht, alleridngs will ich mal hoffen, dass es gut läuft.^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. September 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja, das Mädel aus meiner Klasse, die mich anscheinend auch mag/liebt.^^



Das redet man sich gerne ein.


----------



## Arosk (3. September 2011)

MEINE MAMA HAT MICH LIEB


----------



## Kamsi (3. September 2011)

Deus ex 3 durch und wiedermal illuminaten ende bei mir geworden ^^

fand bis jetzt von allen 3 teilen ihn deus ex 3 die enden am besten rübergebracht


----------



## tonygt (3. September 2011)

Abend

boa was ein Stress noch auf den letzten drücker bevors morgen losgeht nach leogang


----------



## Olliruh (3. September 2011)

Nahabend


----------



## Reflox (3. September 2011)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nahabend



Abend Olli


----------



## tonygt (3. September 2011)

Abend 

Und nur noch 1gb dann hab ich alle Folgen von FMA 2, guck ich mir auf der Fahrt nach Österreich an, danke Noxiel


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2011)

kurzes Nabend


----------



## Olliruh (3. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend Olli



Nabend Razyl


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2011)

Alle schlafen? :S


----------



## Olliruh (3. September 2011)

Nö


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nö



Braves Olli


----------



## Olliruh (3. September 2011)

thehehe c:


----------



## schneemaus (3. September 2011)

Tach.


----------



## Kamsi (3. September 2011)

wird auch immer ruhiger hier


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. September 2011)

alle paar tage mal^^ es is samstag abend


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wird auch immer ruhiger hier



Ist doch immer mal so. Jeder braucht mal ne Auszeit


----------



## Konov (4. September 2011)

Schöne Grillparty gehabt unterm Sternenhimmel. Guten Abend!


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Schöne Grillparty gehabt unterm Sternenhimmel. Guten Abend!



Abend Konov


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Schöne Grillparty gehabt unterm Sternenhimmel. Guten Abend!



Und dann um 12 schon wieder daheim? Dann kann sie so toll nicht gewesen sein. ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2011)

Gerade gelesen: GIGA kommt so halb zurück. Als Webshow ==> http://kress.de/tagesdienst/detail/beitrag/111893-im-schosse-von-econa-ex-games-kanal-giga-soll-im-netz-aufleben.html


----------



## Konov (4. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und dann um 12 schon wieder daheim? Dann kann sie so toll nicht gewesen sein. ^^



Wieso muss es länger sein?

Außer vermehrtem Insektenaufkommen und Kälte bei den Frauen ist da nix besser geworden, je später es wurde...
Außerdem haben wir um 7 angefangen. 5 Stunden reicht mir eigentlich.


----------



## Sabito (4. September 2011)

Naböönd


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Außerdem haben wir um 7 angefangen. 5 Stunden reicht mir eigentlich.



24 Stunden sind Pflicht!

Edit:

Abend Sabito


----------



## Arosk (4. September 2011)

was gayt!?


----------



## Human Ashes (4. September 2011)

Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (4. September 2011)

ich bin grad noch heftig am kochen


----------



## Human Ashes (4. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich bin grad noch heftig am kochen


Kochen um diese Zeit?


----------



## Arosk (4. September 2011)

Am tag komm ich nicht dazu ^^ jam jam puten geschnetzeltes in rahmsoße mit reis und gemüsemix + pfannkuchen als nachtisch ^^


----------



## Human Ashes (4. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Am tag komm ich nicht dazu ^^ jam jam puten geschnetzeltes in rahmsoße mit reis und gemüsemix + pfannkuchen als nachtisch ^^


Hm ich komme gerade von der Arbeit bei McDonalds und kaue an meinem schon etwas pappigen Cheesburger, das ist sehr gemein. Zumal ich geradde morden würde für einen guten Salat, allerdings ist das Olivenöl alle :/
(Basilikum ist auch nichtmehr da, hm und morgen ist Sonntag, damn)


----------



## Arosk (4. September 2011)

Tja, wer was gescheites essen will muss sich halt die Mühe machen ^^


----------



## Human Ashes (4. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Tja, wer was gescheites essen will muss sich halt die Mühe machen ^^


Ich muss fast täglich für mich und meinen Bruder kochen weil der den Hintern nich hochkriegt und ich nunmal gerne was zwischen die Zähne krieg zu Mittag also erzähl mir nichts von Mühe ^^


----------



## Arosk (4. September 2011)

Kochen macht doch Spaß


----------



## Human Ashes (4. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kochen macht doch Spaß


Kochen ja aber abwaschen...


----------



## Arosk (4. September 2011)

Das macht meine Mutter haha


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Ich muss fast täglich für mich und meinen Bruder kochen weil der den Hintern nich hochkriegt und ich nunmal gerne was zwischen die Zähne krieg zu Mittag also erzähl mir nichts von Mühe ^^



Keine Eltern? D:


----------



## Human Ashes (4. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das macht meine Mutter haha


glücklicher ^^



Razyl schrieb:


> Keine Eltern? D:


Naja Eltern getrennt wohnt wo anderst, meine Mutter arbeitet den ganzen Tag, meine Schwester wohnt bei ihrem Freund, okey beide Schwestern wohnen bei ihren Freunden und da bleibts halt ein wenig hängen. Mein Bruder will halt nichmehr viel machen weil er demnächst nach Stuttgart geht um den Pilotenschein zu machen


----------



## Arosk (4. September 2011)

ich spiel jetzt fear 2 im dunklem zimmer *angst*


----------



## Human Ashes (4. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich spiel jetzt fear 2 im dunken zimmer *angst*


Och F.E.A.R. war doch immer okey, da fand ich nur die Story interessant, auch wenn das Ende des 3ers irgendwie enttäuschend war, naja das Spiel war ganz nett.
Amnesia im Dunkeln, hach ^_^


----------



## Arosk (4. September 2011)

FEAR 3 ist langweilig, da gabs nur ein Horror Level, der Rest war so gruslig wie Minecraft... Naja eigentlich ist sogar Minecraft grusliger.


----------



## Human Ashes (4. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> FEAR 3 ist langweilig, da gabs nur ein Horror Level, der Rest war so gruslig wie Minecraft... Naja eigentlich ist sogar Minecraft grusliger.


Aber es warn guter Shooter, hat mir mehr Spaß gemacht als Schwarzes Obst und Co


----------



## Arosk (4. September 2011)

Omg ich bin grad vom Stuhl geflogen in der ersten Szene...


----------



## Konov (4. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> 24 Stunden sind Pflicht!



Na wenn man sonst nix zutun hat vielleicht 

Und: Abend zusammen!


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Na wenn man sonst nix zutun hat vielleicht
> 
> Und: Abend zusammen!



Nabend Konov - wie gehts?


----------



## H2OTest (4. September 2011)

mir gehts gut danke der nachfrage


----------



## Konov (4. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend Konov - wie gehts?



Kann mich nicht beschweren und selbst?


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht beschweren und selbst?



Och ja, hat eben hier schön geregnet und viel Wind ==> etwas abgekühlt


----------



## Konov (4. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Och ja, hat eben hier schön geregnet und viel Wind ==> etwas abgekühlt



Ja hier auch, regnet sogar immer noch.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja hier auch, regnet sogar immer noch.



Ist auch gut so


----------



## Magogan (4. September 2011)

Es ist 22:48, hier ist die Tagesschau mit Magogan! Guten Tag! *Wirtschaftskrise* *Griechenland pleite* *Menschen bringen sich mal wieder gegenseitig um* ... also nichts Neues! Das Wetter: Nass kalt bei einem Euro!

Hallo zusammen! Und, wie war euer Tag heute so?


----------



## Kamsi (5. September 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> *Wirtschaftskrise* *Griechenland pleite* *Menschen bringen sich mal wieder gegenseitig um* ... also nichts Neues! Das Wetter: Nass kalt bei einem Euro!









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p4OAH-wDcJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (5. September 2011)

Jedem sei mal heute http://www.google.de ans Herz gelegt. Nicht zum Suchen, aber das heutige Googlelogo ist einfach einen Besuch wert!

Und damit sage ich auch schon gute Nacht! =)


----------



## Arosk (5. September 2011)

haha duty calls <3 xD


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Jedem sei mal heute http://www.google.de ans Herz gelegt. Nicht zum Suchen, aber das heutige Googlelogo ist einfach einen Besuch wert!



GRANDIOS!


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2011)

Buh


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2011)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!



Uhu Onkel Nox


----------



## Konov (5. September 2011)

Abend!


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2011)

Ihr dürft jetzt schon entscheiden, was ich morgen esse. Wie klingt das für Euch?


----------



## Konov (5. September 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ihr dürft jetzt schon entscheiden, was ich morgen esse. Wie klingt das für Euch?



Ehrlich gesagt isses mir völlig Wumpe, aber ich schlage vor: Pizza


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2011)

Prft. Pizza hatte ich doch schon heute.

1 = Gericht A

2 = Gericht B




So, mal schauen was ich essen werde.


----------



## Kamsi (5. September 2011)

1


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 1 = Gericht A
> 
> 2 = Gericht B



Du solltest Grießbrei essen ;o


----------



## Grushdak (5. September 2011)

Nabend 

Und ich empfehle die erste Wahl^ - also Gericht A.


----------



## iShock (5. September 2011)

ich sag einfach mal 2....

wenns auf ein unentschieden rausläuft isst du dann gar nix noxiel ?^^


----------



## Grushdak (5. September 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> ... ist du dann gar nix noxiel ?^^


Täte ihm evtl. mal gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Kamsi (5. September 2011)

hasenbraten wär auch lecker ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. September 2011)

definitiv B, viel besser


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. September 2011)

Joa, nix essen ist immer gut.


----------



## Razyl (5. September 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Joa, nix essen ist immer gut.



Punks, die im ICQ nicht gesprächig sind, haben nichts zu melden!!


----------



## Dominau (6. September 2011)

Wieso nicht gesprächig? Er schreibt die ganze Zeit


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. September 2011)

Guten Abend!


----------



## Dominau (6. September 2011)

naböööönd :>


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Guten Abend!



Dieser Timo gehört mir!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. September 2011)

Nimm ihn, den will doch sonst eh keiner.


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nimm ihn, den will doch sonst eh keiner.



Edou würde ihn nehmen! :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Edou würde ihn nehmen! :<






Das ist sogar noch schlimmer als die Aussage von Humpel!


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das ist sogar noch schlimmer als die Aussage von Humpel!



Lass Edou in Ruhe. Okay, er ist etwas hyperaktiv, aber ansonsten sehr nett


----------



## Arosk (6. September 2011)

Endlich mal wieder ein Shooter gespielt der Spaß gemacht hat ^^


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein Shooter gespielt der Spaß gemacht hat ^^



Duty Calls? :S


----------



## Arosk (6. September 2011)

Bulletstorm ^^


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bulletstorm ^^



Ich war nah dran!


----------



## Kamsi (6. September 2011)

bulletstorm ist doch auf dem index liste b wie kommt ihr den da ran ^^


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bulletstorm ist doch auf dem index liste b wie kommt ihr den da ran ^^



Es gibt erst einmal eine offizielle deutsche Version. 

Zweitens wäre der Besitz nicht strafbar.


----------



## Arosk (6. September 2011)

Bulletstorm ist nur die Pegi Fassung indiziert... aber natürlich hat man diese... Darf ich das überhaupt sagen?

Edit: Ich find nirgends das Bulletstorm auf der Indizierungsliste steht... also die PEGI Fassung.

Edit2: Ah doch, jetzt  gefunden ^^


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bulletstorm ist nur die Pegi Fassung indiziert... aber natürlich hat man diese... Darf ich das überhaupt sagen?
> 
> Edit: Ich find nirgends das Bulletstorm auf der Indizierungsliste steht... also die PEGI Fassung.
> 
> Edit2: Ah doch, jetzt gefunden ^^



Es befindet sich kurioserweise nur die UK-Fassung der Xbox 360 Version auf der Liste A....


----------



## Arosk (6. September 2011)

Ich find auf bpjm.com und sonst irgendwo nichts von Bulletstorm ^^


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich find auf bpjm.com und sonst irgendwo nichts von Bulletstorm ^^



Dennoch bleiben wir lieber bei Bulletstorm (dt.)


----------



## Kamsi (6. September 2011)

die haben star wars noch mehr zerstör als es geht ^^

darth vader wird jetzt sein berühmtes nooooo schreien während er in teil 6 luke rettet und bei der befreiung han solo aus den carbonite glitzert und leuchtet es schlimmer als in allen twilight filme ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2011)

Hallo Hallo


----------



## Petersburg (6. September 2011)

Aloha Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Dominau (6. September 2011)

hallo


----------



## Arosk (6. September 2011)

Grad 8 Stunden Anno gespielt... "Sie sollten jetzt wirklich eine Pause machen!" haha ^^


----------



## Dominau (6. September 2011)

Kenn ich .. aber aus GuildWars D


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. September 2011)

Guten Abend!


----------



## Dominau (6. September 2011)

abend alkopop


----------



## Konov (6. September 2011)

Abend!

Morgen frei, Yeah


----------



## orkman (6. September 2011)

nabend leute ... na was geht ?


----------



## Arosk (6. September 2011)

jemand lust anno zu spielen? xD


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> jemand lust anno zu spielen? xD



Welches? :S


----------



## Arosk (6. September 2011)

1404 oder 1503


----------



## Dominau (6. September 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> nabend leute ... na was geht ?



Bin grad am essen


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> 1404 oder 1503



1. Habe ich nicht, 2. hab ich irgendwo gaaaanz weit weg in einem karton


----------



## Arosk (6. September 2011)

mensch mensch


----------



## Arosk (6. September 2011)

irgendwas anderes zocken? schlagt was vor, mir fällt nichts ein und alleine hab ich keine lust ^^

http://de.xfire.com/...e/shadowking99/

doppelpost schlägt zu ^^


----------



## Grushdak (6. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





orkman schrieb:


> nabend leute ... na was geht ?


alles, was Beine hat ... 

Nunja, warte darauf, daß der Ebayer endlich mal den Status in "abgeschickt" umwandelt.
Wahrscheinlich kommt die Ware aber eher an, als daß er was bei ebay aktualisiert.


----------



## Arosk (6. September 2011)

schreibt niemand mehr was? 7 leute am lesen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. September 2011)

Hat wer gerade TV Total gesehen?

War grad zu lustig.


----------



## orkman (6. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> schreibt niemand mehr was? 7 leute am lesen



nein seite offen aber ingame zugange 

paar allys den popo aufreissen


----------



## Lordcocain (6. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> schreibt niemand mehr was? 7 leute am lesen



bin nur nebenbei im Forum online. hab grad 2 Freunde da und wir Proben für den Auftritt bei der Hochzeit meines Bruders am WE.


----------



## orkman (6. September 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> bin nur nebenbei im Forum online. hab grad 2 Freunde da und wir Proben für den Auftritt bei der Hochzeit meines Bruders am WE.



glueckwunsch an den herrn


----------



## Grushdak (6. September 2011)

War zwar auch noch hier im Thread - aber auch gleichzeitig in nem anderen Thread -
zudem noch am Suchen und Finden! eines 2h Mixes meines Liebling-Djs ... Ste Ste Steve ve Ma Ma Mason ^^

TV Total habe ich mir schon vor längerer Zeit abgewöhnt zu gucken.


----------



## Konov (6. September 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hat wer gerade TV Total gesehen?
> 
> War grad zu lustig.



Jepp mit der Frau am Telefon, total panne


----------



## Lordcocain (6. September 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> glueckwunsch an den herrn



Werd ich ausrichten.xD


Unsere Mutter is wirklich froh das wenigstens eines ihrer Kinder noch heiratet.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> Unsere Mutter is wirklich froh das wenigstens eines ihrer Kinder noch heiratet.



Wollen/Können die anderen net? D:


----------



## Lordcocain (7. September 2011)

ne ich werde warscheinlich niemals heiraten.

Bin mit meiner Angebeteten mittlerweile 11 Jahre zusammen. und bis jetzt hat es ohne Trauschein geklappt.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> ne ich werde warscheinlich niemals heiraten.
> 
> Bin mit meiner Angebeteten mittlerweile 11 Jahre zusammen. und bis jetzt hat es ohne Trauschein geklappt.



Hm, auch ne Möglichkeit. Muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## Lordcocain (7. September 2011)

Der einzige Punkt der mich manchmal dazu bringt über eine Ehe nachzudenken sind halt die Kinder.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> Der einzige Punkt der mich manchmal dazu bringt über eine Ehe nachzudenken sind halt die Kinder.



Schon welche in Planung?


----------



## Lordcocain (7. September 2011)

schon 2 Stück da.xD


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> schon 2 Stück da.xD



Oooh, nice ^^ 

Darf man fragen wie alt?


----------



## orkman (7. September 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> Der einzige Punkt der mich manchmal dazu bringt über eine Ehe nachzudenken sind halt die Kinder.



als wenn man ohne eheschein keine kinder bekommen koennte *hrhr* ^^

in filmen wird doch immer von ner steuererleichterung gesprochen .. wie waers mit der ?^^


----------



## Lordcocain (7. September 2011)

meine beiden kleinen sind 2 und 6. 

Die steuerlichen Vorteile sind halt auf jeden Fall da. aber für geld heirate ich doch net.


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2011)

Doch, das ist eigentlich der Grund ^^


----------



## Lordcocain (7. September 2011)

ne. nicht das ich dann mein Musikerleben aufgeben muss.xD


----------



## Vrocas (7. September 2011)

wer will en richtiges sixpack sehen?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> meine beiden kleinen sind 2 und 6.



Süß ^.^


----------



## Vrocas (7. September 2011)

Ich liebe euch.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich liebe euch.



Wie wahnsinnig nett von dir


----------



## Vrocas (7. September 2011)

ja das bin ich 

erst heute im fitnessstudio: musste eine alte frau diese 25kg dinger von der maschine schleifen, um mich rum 5 leute die doppelt so breit sind wie ich keiner wollte ihr helfen, da hab ich ihr halt geholfen 

ziap meine courage eben ..


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> ja das bin ich
> 
> erst heute im fitnessstudio: musste eine alte frau diese 25kg dinger von der maschine schleifen, um mich rum 5 leute die doppelt so breit sind wie ich keiner wollte ihr helfen, da hab ich ihr halt geholfen
> 
> ziap meine courage eben ..



Awww, wie nett 

Du bist ein Vorbild ;o


----------



## Vrocas (7. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Awww, wie nett
> 
> Du bist ein Vorbild ;o



danke sehr nett von dir 

ich hab erst gedacht hm... kommt vielleicht doof wenn ich die jetzt frag "darf ich ihnen helfen?" aber heutzutage gibt es viel zu wenig Leute die sich einander helfen..


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSpa-de0DV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vrocas (7. September 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN60DR5GQpg 

25 jähriges jubiläum


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2011)

ich fands lustig wie jemand meinen inaktiven wow account gehackt hat und folgendes dem support geschrieben hat:



> Ich musste soeben mit Bedauern feststellen das mein ACC gehackt wurde! Das komplette Gold und alle Items sind weg. Bitte dringend um Hilfe!



was natürlich absolut keinen Sinn macht, da der Account weiterhin nicht aktiv ist ^^ achja, lustige Sachen passieren auf der Welt.

Was mir grad einfällt... Meine E-Mail Adresse ist gebanned, man kommt nur noch über diesen PC mit Thunderbird drauf <3 GMX... mehr Sicherheit geht nicht


----------



## Vrocas (7. September 2011)

so ich bin auch mal pennen  gut nacht euch allen


----------



## Gazeran (7. September 2011)

Moin, kennt sich jemand mitm ausziehn aus, wenn man 16 ist? :S


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. September 2011)

rechtlich schwierig, du darfst erst mit 18 alleine wohnen


arbeitet nich jemand bei blizz udn will mir als freund die beta schicken?^^


----------



## cherry009 (7. September 2011)

> arbeitet nich jemand bei blizz udn will mir als freund die beta schicken?^^



Ich glaub so denken bestimmt 99% der Aktiven Pc Spieler 
Vllt guckst du mal hier Drücken !!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Gazeran (7. September 2011)

Dachte eher so an WG oder so :S


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Dachte eher so an WG oder so :S



Ist möglich. Müsstest du eventuell mal bei der Agentur für Arbeit vorsprechen, die sollten sich eigentlich auch um so etwas kümmern.


----------



## cherry009 (7. September 2011)

Vllt mal googeln richtung 16 und wg ?

Mein Link


----------



## Gazeran (7. September 2011)

Ja werd ich mal machen 
Kann ja sein das sich hier jemand damit auskennt

@über mir:
Dran gedacht das ich das schon getan habe?
Ich wollte einfach mal wissen ob irgendjemand von euch erfahrungen damit hat.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ich wollte einfach mal wissen ob irgendjemand von euch erfahrungen damit hat.



Seanbuddha lebt glaube in einer WG und der ist meines Wissens nach noch keine 18...


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2011)

hose runter?


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> hose runter?



?


----------



## Gazeran (7. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> hose runter?


Immer


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Dachte eher so an WG oder so :S


ich weiß es nur aus der berufsschule, im rechte-unterricht. wenn das jugendamt mitkriegt das ein 16 jähriger seine eigene wohnung hat und alleine wohnt gibts richtig stunk


----------



## Gazeran (7. September 2011)

Ich hab das jetzt so erGOOGLEt das es möglich ist WENN die Erziehungsberechtigten damit einverstanden sind.


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> ?



ach, ich hatte noch den post mit dem ausziehen offen und nicht akualisiert dazwischen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HW_9SGrc4Oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gazeran (7. September 2011)

Ach jetz versteh ich das xD
Omg


----------



## Konov (8. September 2011)

Abend!


----------



## Arosk (8. September 2011)

noch jemand der der mir sagen kann warum es bei aufnahmen immer die tonspur verschiebt?

Das ganze passiert aber erst nach dem bearbeiten (egal ob mit windows movie maker, sony vegas oder adobe, taucht überall auf)

naja, egal... mit xfire kann ich die videos auch umwandeln, und dort ohne das die tonspur verschieb.... hauptsache der teure dreck funkt nicht...


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2011)

Nabend!


----------



## Lordcocain (9. September 2011)

nabend Leute.


----------



## Deanne (9. September 2011)

Nabend! Hach, ich bin heute so gut drauf, die gute Laune muss ich dringend teilen.


----------



## Lordcocain (9. September 2011)

Hey dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit.xD

Was is denn bei dir schönes passiert?


----------



## Deanne (9. September 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> Hey dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit.xD
> 
> Was is denn bei dir schönes passiert?



Ich hatte heute einen großartigen Tag. Und nachdem ich in den letzten Monaten nicht sehr happy war, bin ich gerade richtig euphorisch.


----------



## Lordcocain (9. September 2011)

das is doch mal nice. Schöne Tage gibts ja manchmal viel zu selten.


----------



## Deanne (9. September 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> das is doch mal nice. Schöne Tage gibts ja manchmal viel zu selten.



Richtig. In den letzten Monaten geht es stetig bergauf und heute fühle ich mich richtig beschwingt. Ein super angenehmes Gefühl nach der vielen schlechten Laune. Ich mag meinen neuen Job und meine Kollegen, auch wenn ich erst 4 mal im Laden war. Okay, ich hab mich in einen auch ein bisschen verguckt. ^^

Schön, dass es euch auch so gut geht. :-)


----------



## Lordcocain (9. September 2011)

hehe is doch geil.

Bei mir könnts grad auch quasi net besser sein. Ich sitze mit 3 Freunden im Keller, die Proben fürs WE sind gut verlaufen. Meine bessere Hälfte hat uns grad noch n six pack und n paar vegetarische Frühlingsrollen runtergebracht. Und Morgen hab ich mal wieder richtig viel Zeit für die kleinen


----------



## Konov (9. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Richtig. In den letzten Monaten geht es stetig bergauf und heute fühle ich mich richtig beschwingt. Ein super angenehmes Gefühl nach der vielen schlechten Laune. Ich mag meinen neuen Job und meine Kollegen, auch wenn ich erst 4 mal im Laden war. Okay, ich hab mich in einen auch ein bisschen verguckt. ^^
> 
> Schön, dass es euch auch so gut geht. :-)



Hehe Glückwunsch auf jedenfall schonmal, ist ja immer ganz nett sowas zu lesen 

Soviel gute Laune hier, das ist schon fast unnormal! 
Aber ich schließe mich dieser Guten-Laune-Welle einfach mal an, ich hab zwar recht viel zutun momentan, kann mich aber sonst auch nicht beklagen.


----------



## Deanne (9. September 2011)

Gute Laune liefert leider so wenig Diskussionspotential.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. September 2011)

Sag das mal nicht


----------



## orkman (9. September 2011)

Nabend ... ich pack den thread mal als erster fuer heut aus 
na was macht ihr ? ich warte auf den rest der gruppe fuer nen raid


----------



## zoizz (9. September 2011)

überlegen, was ich mir heut abend an Getränken zu mir nehme


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2011)

OMG RATED MAL WAS ICH SPIELE!


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> OMG RATED MAL WAS ICH SPIELE!



Diablo 3?


----------



## Skatero (9. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> OMG RATED MAL WAS ICH SPIELE!



7/10


----------



## Petersburg (9. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> OMG RATED MAL WAS ICH SPIELE!



Aufjedenfall nicht "Duden - Das Spiel!"


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2011)

Schau doch in meine Sig du Depp!


----------



## zoizz (9. September 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> 7/10








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat gedauert, aber jetzt hats klick gemacht ^^


@arosk: WoW?


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Schau doch in meine Sig du Depp!



Wer spielt denn Eve Online?


----------



## orkman (9. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Schau doch in meine Sig du Depp!



EVE Online ?^^


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2011)

oh mann, ich liebe es!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ATh4y4XRjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. September 2011)

Ich stell mich gerade extrem dumm an, aber wie kann ich bei einem neuen Windows 7 auf einem frischen PC W-LAN aktivieren? Bei mir kommt immer "keine Verbindungen verfügbar", wenn ich es manuell einrichten will, steht mir W-LAN gar nicht zur Verfügung. Aber ich habe alle mitgelieferten Treiber installiert... was kann ich jetzt noch machen?


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2011)

Treiber für W-LAN ausm Net laden?


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. September 2011)

Einzige Möglichkeit? Hatte gedacht, Win 7 würde die mitliefern. Naja egal.


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2011)

Geräte-Manager > Netzwerkadapter > Rechtsklick > Treiber aktualisieren...


----------



## Konov (9. September 2011)

Morgen MTB, egal wie das Wetter wird!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Und: Abend!


----------



## Lordcocain (9. September 2011)

nabend zusammen


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. September 2011)

Ich habe doch die Treiber drauf... die Funktion ist einfach deaktiviert, obwohl es laut Treiber aktiviert ist.


----------



## Arosk (10. September 2011)

Kannst ja mal die LAN Karte im Bios deaktiveren


----------



## Kamsi (10. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich stell mich gerade extrem dumm an, aber wie kann ich bei einem neuen Windows 7 auf einem frischen PC W-LAN aktivieren? Bei mir kommt immer "keine Verbindungen verfügbar", wenn ich es manuell einrichten will, steht mir W-LAN gar nicht zur Verfügung. Aber ich habe alle mitgelieferten Treiber installiert... was kann ich jetzt noch machen?



http://support.microsoft.com/kb/967445/de ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. September 2011)

Na gut, ich beschreibs genauer: Habe eben meinen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut und Windows 7 draufgepackt. Hat soweit auch alles geklappt. Habe dann die MSI-Treiber für das Mainboard installiert, da waren wohl Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte dabei. 

Hinter mir steht ein Router auf dem Schrank, der meinen Laptop - mit dem ich grad tippe - mit dem Internet verbindet. Mein PC bekommt aber diese Verbindung gar nicht angezeigt. Da steht nur, dass WLAN für mich nicht verfügbar ist. Habe es dann per LAN versucht, aber da findet er zwar das Netzwerk, aber keine richtige Verbindung dazu... die Sendungen kommen nicht zurück. Hab keine Ahnung, was ich jetzt noch machen soll... hab die Gerätetreiber runtergeworfen und wieder draufgemacht, aber tut sich nix.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. September 2011)

klingt sehr merkwürdig


----------



## Konov (10. September 2011)

Abend zusammen, gleich Boxen auf RTL


----------



## Lordcocain (10. September 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen.

*schaut sich um* *tumbleweed fliegt durch den Thread*

*stellt n Sixpack und ne Familienpizza auf den Tisch*

Vllt kann man die Nachtschwärmer ja so anlocken.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2011)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> Vllt kann man die Nachtschwärmer ja so anlocken.



Ich erscheine auch so ;o


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. September 2011)

*neugirig schau* Was für Bier haben wir den?


----------



## Lordcocain (10. September 2011)

Wenn dann schon Becks


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. September 2011)

Brrrrr *nix wie weg hier*


----------



## Vrocas (10. September 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute 

Kennt sich hier jemand mit fotoshop oder dergleichen aus?


----------



## tear_jerker (11. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Na gut, ich beschreibs genauer: Habe eben meinen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut und Windows 7 draufgepackt. Hat soweit auch alles geklappt. Habe dann die MSI-Treiber für das Mainboard installiert, da waren wohl Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte dabei.
> 
> Hinter mir steht ein Router auf dem Schrank, der meinen Laptop - mit dem ich grad tippe - mit dem Internet verbindet. Mein PC bekommt aber diese Verbindung gar nicht angezeigt. Da steht nur, dass WLAN für mich nicht verfügbar ist. Habe es dann per LAN versucht, aber da findet er zwar das Netzwerk, aber keine richtige Verbindung dazu... die Sendungen kommen nicht zurück. Hab keine Ahnung, was ich jetzt noch machen soll... hab die Gerätetreiber runtergeworfen und wieder draufgemacht, aber tut sich nix.



aber wlanfähig ist dein desktop ja?


----------



## Razyl (11. September 2011)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Kennt sich hier jemand mit fotoshop oder dergleichen aus?



Nope =/


----------



## Vrocas (11. September 2011)

hm kacke :/


----------



## tear_jerker (11. September 2011)

razyl, ich hab dich auf gamersglobal heut gesehen :O


----------



## Vrocas (11. September 2011)

kann mir jemand den Schriftzug "WOLFHEART" von http://www.buffed.de/screenshots/970x546/2011/09/WoW_Cover_Wolfheart_Audio.jpg

in die untere linke ecke von diesem wallpaper klatschen http://www.webwallpapers.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/wolf-2.jpg

wär voll lüp ich kriegs nich hin :<


----------



## Razyl (11. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> razyl, ich hab dich auf gamersglobal heut gesehen :O



Wie "gesehen"? o.O


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. September 2011)

Gesehn? So RL Bilder und so? :O


----------



## tear_jerker (11. September 2011)

nene, natürlich nicht in diesem sinne^^
viel eher ein kommentar von dir zu christian schmidts spielejournalismuskritik


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. September 2011)

Pfff, wie öde.


----------



## Konov (11. September 2011)

So noch ne Ecke Pizza in der Mikrowelle warm machen. 

Boxen war ja mal wieder relativ langweilig, auch wenn Klitschko wenigstens einmal auf den Arsch gefallen ist.


----------



## tear_jerker (11. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> So noch ne Ecke Pizza in der Mikrowelle warm machen.
> 
> Boxen war ja mal wieder relativ langweilig, auch wenn Klitschko wenigstens einmal auf den Arsch gefallen ist.




hattest du dich nicht in nem anderen übers gewicht beschwert? du weißt schon das pizza gerade um diese uhrzeit direkt auf die hüften geht^^


----------



## Konov (11. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> hattest du dich nicht in nem anderen übers gewicht beschwert? du weißt schon das pizza gerade um diese uhrzeit direkt auf die hüften geht^^



Ich? Ich glaub nicht dass ich mich über mein Gewicht beschweren brauch


----------



## Razyl (11. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nene, natürlich nicht in diesem sinne^^
> viel eher ein kommentar von dir zu christian schmidts spielejournalismuskritik



Hö?

Hab ich da tatsächlich etwas dazu geschrieben? o.O


----------



## tear_jerker (11. September 2011)

dann war das wohl Ceiwyn , sorry für die verwechslung 
@razyl, es stand zummindest dein name dabei


----------



## Konov (11. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> dann war das wohl Ceiwyn , sorry für die verwechslung



Ja, der beschwert sich öfter mal darüber dass er keinen Waschbrettbauch bekommt 

Wird aber auch überbewertet ^^


----------



## Razyl (11. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> @razyl, es stand zummindest dein name dabei



In welcher News denn genau? Hast du eventuell einen Link?


----------



## tear_jerker (11. September 2011)

puh link kann ich grad schwer raussuchen, bin auf arbeit und der pc hier ist grad nichtd er schnellste, machte nach bestimmten sachen suchen eine qual^^ war aber wie gesagt der artikel zu christian schmidts kritik am spielejournalismus. war in den kommentaren  darunter. ich glaub du hast in deinem kommentar auch etwas über die provokanten wertungen von 4players gelästert
es kann aber eine komplett andere seite mit der gleichen news gewesen sein, bin mir da nicht sicher^^ hab eine menge seiten nach den kommentaren zu der kritik abgebrowsed


----------



## Razyl (11. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> puh link kann ich grad schwer raussuchen, bin auf arbeit und der pc hier ist grad nichtd er schnellste, machte nach bestimmten sachen suchen eine qual^^ war aber wie gesagt der artikel zu christian schmidts kritik am spielejournalismus. war in den kommentaren darunter. ich glaub du hast in deinem kommentar auch etwas über die provokanten wertungen von 4players gelästert
> es kann aber eine komplett andere seite mit der gleichen news gewesen sein, bin mir da nicht sicher^^ hab eine menge seiten nach den kommentaren zu der kritik abgebrowsed



Das war auf Justgaming  Auf GamersGlobal habe ich dazu nichts geschrieben


----------



## Arosk (11. September 2011)

Hat sich wer Tote Insel geholt?


----------



## Grushdak (11. September 2011)

Moin ...



Vrocas schrieb:


> kann mir jemand den Schriftzug "WOLFHEART" von http://www.buffed.de...heart_Audio.jpg
> in die untere linke ecke von diesem wallpaper klatschen http://www.webwallpa...1/06/wolf-2.jpg


Steh grad auf dem schlauch ...
Wo werden nun eigentlich die Schriften bei Win7 abgespeichert?

*edit:* Aha, wie sollte es auch sein ... idiotensicher ... unter Fonts ... 
*edit2:* @ Arosk ... Ja schau mal in dem "Welches spiel spielt Ihr gerade?"!


----------



## Arosk (11. September 2011)

Du weißt schon das das Spiel in Deutschland indiziert wurde? Ich würde die Beiträge bearbeiten, sonst werden sie gelöscht


----------



## Razyl (11. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das das Spiel in Deutschland indiziert wurde? Ich würde die Beiträge bearbeiten, sonst werden sie gelöscht



Es wurde noch nicht indiziert, lediglich hierzulande nicht veröffentlicht, da der Publisher es der USK nicht vorgelegt hat.


----------



## Arosk (11. September 2011)

Es ist schon aufm Index, ruf die Liste der Bpjm ab.

Edit: OK, doch nicht... ka was mich geritten hat, aber ich hab die E-MAIL grad nochmal gelesen und nichts gefunden.

Also hat jemand lust ne Runde co-op zu spielen? mir ist langweilig


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. September 2011)

Dieses Land macht mich krank.In dem das land etwas gutes tuhen will nur das macht es noch schlimmer.Wir werden wo diversen länder schon als spießer beschipft (hab ich gehört).
Damit möchte ich sagen, warum werden games auf die liste gesetzt nich jeder deutsche plan nach durchspielen des games den aufstand oder weit schlimmeres.Die Eltern müssen halt aufpassen was die Kinder Spielen und wenn die kids mit Eltern zum Saturn
gehen darf ich das spiel haben zb gta4 oder css oder zum guten schluss call of duty, nein sagen auch wen der den laden auf den kopf stellen.

Aber was ist an death island so schlimm vieleicht hilft es ja mal später ^^


----------



## Arosk (11. September 2011)

Was daran schlimm ist? Du kannst Körper komplett zerstückeln.


----------



## Konov (11. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was daran schlimm ist? Du kannst Körper komplett zerstückeln.



Das ist in der Tat schlimm, ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man daran Spass haben kann. Auch wenn die Möglichkeit, Körper zu zerstückeln, rein optional und nicht "Pflicht" ist.

Ich spiel im Moment nicht wirklich irgendwelche Games, aber ich hab seit knapp 15 Jahren PC und Konsolenspiele gezockt und warum solche Spiele gespielt werden, ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel.


----------



## Arosk (11. September 2011)

Naja, solange es Zombies sind


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. September 2011)

Das war sarkasmus also rein spaß gemeint sry wenn ich das falsch artikuliert habe (Aber was ist an death island so schlimm vieleicht hilft es ja mal später ^^ ) 
und was treibt ihr sonst so ? wer boxen gesehen ?


----------



## Arosk (11. September 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *edit2:* @ Arosk ... Ja schau mal in dem "Welches spiel spielt Ihr gerade?"!



Noch da? Lust zu spielen ^^ im co-op machts mehr bock


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. September 2011)

also wenn ich das spiel hätte dan würde ich mit dir zoggen


----------



## Arosk (11. September 2011)

dann kaufs dir ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. September 2011)

jaja mal gucken freitag oder so 
krieg erst zum 15 das gelt als wenn glück
schon freitag ist die story so kurz wie bei dead rising 1?


ps 50&#8364; ist der preis ok für das man was kriegt in dem spiel ?


----------



## Arosk (11. September 2011)

Das spiel kostet 35 Euro.

Oo ok, ka warum es jetzt 50 bei Amazon kostet, ich habs für 35 gekauft Oo


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. September 2011)

bei amazon 50&#8364; http://www.amazon.de...&pf_rd_i=301128

ps bitte händler angeben damit ich es da kaufen kann ^^

pss battlefield 3 55 &#8364; was kosten die pc games bald 60 flocken ???


so bin mal pennen bb


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. September 2011)

blut und feedback muss sein, wenn man das deutsche left4dead2 spielt vergeht einem direkt die lust. es ist einfach merkwürdig wenn man zombies umschießt und die sich nach 1 sec noch während des umfallens auflösen und nur minimal schwarz bluten.


----------



## Konov (11. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Naja, solange es Zombies sind



Das macht es meiner Meinung nach nicht weniger geschmacklos. 

So ich geh ins Bett, gute Nacht!


----------



## Kamsi (11. September 2011)

bei arosk wundert mich nicht das er am liebsten menschen verstümmelt ^^

aber lieber im spiel als bei rtl explosiv als thema ^^


----------



## schneemaus (12. September 2011)

Kann mir ma einer sagen, wieso der Thread hier noch gar nich benutzt wurde seit 21 Uhr? oO


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. September 2011)

Damit ich dir hier jetzt nochmal alles gute zum bday wünschen kann.


----------



## Arosk (12. September 2011)

hehe


----------



## Kamsi (12. September 2011)

herzlichen glückwunsch sm

ka - vieleicht trauen sich manche user nicht mehr hier was zu posten weil es anderen leuten dann nicht mehr passt und es dann eine diskussion gibt die ausartet wo die mods eingreifen müssen und es kollertalschaden gibt und bad karma ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. September 2011)

sie sind alle weinen weil das wochende vorbei ist und ne neue woche angefangen hat


edit: bday? glückwunsch


----------



## Kamsi (12. September 2011)

oder sie schauen punisher auf pro7 ^^

wär übrigens nen film für atrosk weil da menschen verstümmelt werden und er das ja so mag ^^


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ka - vieleicht trauen sich manche user nicht mehr hier was zu posten weil es anderen leuten dann nicht mehr passt und es dann eine diskussion gibt die ausartet wo die mods eingreifen müssen und es kollertalschaden gibt und bad karma ^^



Ponyjagd?


----------



## Kamsi (12. September 2011)

razyl du liest das board wohl nicht aufmerksam ^^

heute zum bsp wars der tread zum 11ten september dann andermal wars nen tread über pokemon der im small talk bleiben durfte während andere tread ins andere forum musste und andere sachen derzeit


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> razyl du liest das board wohl nicht aufmerksam ^^
> 
> heute zum bsp wars der tread zum 11ten september dann andermal wars nen tread über pokemon der im small talk bleiben durfte während andere tread ins andere forum musste und andere sachen derzeit



Ach, den 11. September Thread habe ich ignoriert. Davon habe ich genug gesehen in den Medien hmpf ~~

Und zum Rest: Was hat der Nachtschwärmer damit zu tun? D:


----------



## Kamsi (12. September 2011)

das die leute ausser hi und huhu nichts mehr schreiben aus angst das sie was falsches schreiben


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das die leute ausser hi und huhu nichts mehr schreiben aus angst das sie was falsches schreiben



Das wäre aber etwas sehr komisches. Die Regeln sollten wohl jedem klar sein...


----------



## Grushdak (12. September 2011)

Angst habe ich bestimmt nicht - nur erspare ich mir hier die Lügen, Beleidigungen und Spam. 
In meinem Alter brauche ich solch vorpupertäres Verhalten einiger User hier nicht mehr.
Da sind erwachsene Sorgen wichtiger. ^^

Und gn8 (muss morgen wieder früh in den Kindergarten )


----------



## Kamsi (12. September 2011)

Die Auslegung der regeln sind vielschichtig der deine mod sieht das nicht so ernst bei dem einen thema während der andere mod bei der thematik austicken tut


----------



## schneemaus (12. September 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Damit ich dir hier jetzt nochmal alles gute zum bday wünschen kann.



Ach fu und ich hab gedacht, hier hätt ich meine Ruhe


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Die Auslegung der regeln sind vielschichtig der deine mod sieht das nicht so ernst bei dem einen thema während der andere mod bei der thematik austicken tut



Die meisten mods haben aber auch ihre internen Regeln, an die sie sich halten müssen. Politik und Religion haben beispielsweise hier nichts zu suchen und das wird ja nun auch so umgesetzt.



schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach fu und ich hab gedacht, hier hätt ich meine Ruhe



Nananana, nicht solche Wörter


----------



## schneemaus (12. September 2011)

Was is denn gegen Ffffuuuuuuu einzuwenden?


----------



## BlizzLord (12. September 2011)

Hmm muss morgen früh raus und absolut keine lust schlafen zu gehen.
verdammt leben ist kompliziert. :X


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was is denn gegen Ffffuuuuuuu einzuwenden?



Das sagt man nicht, wenn hier eventuell noch Minderjährige lesen!


----------



## schneemaus (12. September 2011)

Ach, liest doch eh kaum einer hier.


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach, liest doch eh kaum einer hier.



Haxxler und Kamsi und halt wir beide. Hm... da ist keiner Minderjährig, verdammt


----------



## Konov (12. September 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag schneemaus und guten Abend allerseits!


----------



## BlizzLord (12. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Haxxler und Kamsi und halt wir beide. Hm... da ist keiner Minderjährig, verdammt



Hey vergiss mich mal nicht!

Okay bin auch nicht Minderjährig aber trotzdem möchte ich erwähnt werden!


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Hey vergiss mich mal nicht!
> 
> Okay bin auch nicht Minderjährig aber trotzdem möchte ich erwähnt werden!



Du standest zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht unten in der Liste ^^

@ Konov:
Nabend Radfahrer ;o


----------



## Arosk (12. September 2011)

moin! 


DEAD ISLAND!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> 
> DEAD ISLAND!



Will auch... >: (

Und Moin!


----------



## Olliruh (12. September 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Arosk (12. September 2011)

http://www.livestream.com/arosk_frostwolf/video?clipId=pla_b2de6af3-c7df-435f-8416-ada27ac6182c


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. September 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Petersburg (12. September 2011)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend



Unmöglich! Es lebt!


----------



## Konov (12. September 2011)

Abend!


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2011)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend



MEIN JIGSAAAAAAAAAAAW


----------



## schneemaus (12. September 2011)

Nabend.


----------



## schneemaus (12. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag schneemaus und guten Abend allerseits!



Danke übrigens noch. Gar nich mehr gesehen gestern Abend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2011)

Hast Geburtstag ? 

Dann...   

Alles alles gute schneemaus


----------



## Konov (12. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Danke übrigens noch. Gar nich mehr gesehen gestern Abend



Büdde büdde


----------



## schneemaus (12. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hast Geburtstag ?
> 
> Dann...
> 
> Alles alles gute schneemaus



Danke. Is Gott sei Dank in ner Viertelstunde rum.


----------



## Konov (13. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Danke. Is Gott sei Dank in ner Viertelstunde rum.



War doof der Geburtstag? ^^


----------



## schneemaus (13. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> War doof der Geburtstag? ^^



Nö, hat damit nix zu tun. Aber, mal ganz abgesehen von euch hier, geht es mir auf die Nerven, dass ich jedem meine Dankbarkeit vorheucheln muss, der sich das ganze Jahr einen Dreck um mich schert und dann meint, mir an meinem Geburtstag ins Gesicht lächeln und mir alles Liebe und Gute wünschen zu müssen, um am nächsten Tag wieder hintenrum abzulästern. Wie gesagt, das gilt nicht für eure Glückwünsche.


----------



## Konov (13. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nö, hat damit nix zu tun. Aber, mal ganz abgesehen von euch hier, geht es mir auf die Nerven, dass ich jedem meine Dankbarkeit vorheucheln muss, der sich das ganze Jahr einen Dreck um mich schert und dann meint, mir an meinem Geburtstag ins Gesicht lächeln und mir alles Liebe und Gute wünschen zu müssen, um am nächsten Tag wieder hintenrum abzulästern. Wie gesagt, das gilt nicht für eure Glückwünsche.



Nachvollziehbar... ich finde es auch immer ein Stückweit heuchlerisch, wenn Geburtstage genutzt werden, um Freundlichkeit darzustellen und zu propagieren, wo man sonst von den Leuten womöglich überhaupt nichts zu hören bekommt.
Aber das sind typische Ansätze der Moral, die da irgendwie bei jedem durchkommen, obwohl es eigentlich ein Tag wie jeder andere ist.


----------



## Razyl (13. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nö, hat damit nix zu tun. Aber, mal ganz abgesehen von euch hier, geht es mir auf die Nerven, dass ich jedem meine Dankbarkeit vorheucheln muss, der sich das ganze Jahr einen Dreck um mich schert und dann meint, mir an meinem Geburtstag ins Gesicht lächeln und mir alles Liebe und Gute wünschen zu müssen, um am nächsten Tag wieder hintenrum abzulästern. Wie gesagt, das gilt nicht für eure Glückwünsche.



Maus mag mich nicht mehr


----------



## iShock (13. September 2011)

huuuhuuu


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2011)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabend



Der Avatar rockt immer noch ;D

@schneemaus: Ohne das Heucheln gäbe es aber kaum noch irgendeine Form von "Zuneigung" zwischen den Menschen *g*

In diesem Sinne alles gute nachträglich und nacht @ all


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2011)

So, endlich noch ein Thread zum motzen und rumflamen. Yeah.

@Schneemaus: Alles Gute nachträglich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2011)

Nabend ihrs


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Unmöglich! Es lebt!



*sing* JAAAAAA, es lebt noch, es lebt noch *sing*  :>



Nabönd


----------



## KhorhiilmitderBossaura (13. September 2011)

Ey yo yo Servuuuuus was geeeeht!?


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2011)

Hey Leute


----------



## Petersburg (13. September 2011)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> *sing* JAAAAAA, es lebt noch, es lebt noch *sing* :>
> 
> 
> 
> Nabönd



Und es hat nur 1 Tag zum Antworten gebraucht! 



KhorhiilmitderBossaura schrieb:


> Ey yo yo Servuuuuus was geeeeht!?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KhorhiilmitderBossaura (13. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und es hat nur 1 Tag zum Antworten gebraucht!



Du bist lustig


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2011)

HALLO.!


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> HALLO.!



Schrei doch nicht so, ich hätte fast einen Herzkasper gekriegt!


----------



## KhorhiilmitderBossaura (13. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Schrei doch nicht so, ich hätte fast einen Herzkasper gekriegt!


is ja lustig


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2011)

Nennt mich pessimistisch, aber ich sehe einen potentiellen Troll...


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Schrei doch nicht so, ich hätte fast einen Herzkasper gekriegt!


----------



## Petersburg (13. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nennt mich pessimistisch, aber ich sehe einen potentiellen Troll...



Also ich sehe nichts.


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nennt mich pessimistisch, aber ich sehe einen potentiellen Troll...



Ich glaube, pessimistisch bist du nicht.


----------



## KhorhiilmitderBossaura (13. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nennt mich pessimistisch, aber ich sehe einen potentiellen Troll...


halb troll halb mensch aber mit potenzial. schon lustig


----------



## Razyl (13. September 2011)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nabönd



HUHU Jigsaw


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2011)

KhorhiilmitderBossaura schrieb:


> halb troll halb mensch aber mit potenzial. schon lustig



Die Flusen unter meinem Teppich haben mehr Potenzial als du.


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2011)

KhorhiilmitderBossaura schrieb:


> halb troll halb mensch aber mit potenzial. schon lustig



Hier geht es aber nicht lustig zu. Und wenn ich mit meiner eklig-zynischen Laune heute poste, erst recht nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2011)

wer sich selbst troll nennt ist kein Troll


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2011)

doppelpost ...


----------



## Petersburg (13. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die Flusen unter meinem Teppich haben mehr Potenzial als du.



Fliegender Teppich?


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Fliegender Teppich?



Nein, aber ich hab sie darunter versteckt. Dafür sieht es hier sauber aus. Naja vielleicht ein bisschen...


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wer sich selbst troll nennt ist kein Troll



Oder weiß nicht, was damit gemeint ist.


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oder weiß nicht, was damit gemeint ist.



Oder er ist ein Wannabe-Troll


----------



## Petersburg (13. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Oder er ist ein Wannabe-Troll



Vielleicht ist er auch ein Anti-Troll


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er auch ein Anti-Troll



Oder mein Teppich, der die Flusen nichtmehr haben will!


----------



## Petersburg (13. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Oder mein Teppich, der die Flusen nichtmehr haben will!



Dann muss er aber zum Computer _geflogen_ sein!


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2011)

Ich möchte anmerken, dass ich mich gerade sehr schickt gemacht habe:

Jogginghose, Bademantel mit rosa Herzen und Cap auf dem Kopf. 

Man sollte sich selbst viel öfter abfeiern.


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2011)

Vllt trollt er uns auch gerade damit ,wie wir überlegen was er ist


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dann muss er aber zum Computer _geflogen_ sein!



Mein Gott, ich geh ihn gleich mal mit dem Teppichklopfer dreschen!


----------



## Petersburg (13. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mein Gott, ich geh ihn gleich mal mit dem Teppichklopfer dreschen!



Tu es nicht! Das macht ihn nur wütend, und dann wird er uns alle einstauben!


----------



## Konov (13. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Man sollte sich selbst viel öfter abfeiern.



Könnte sein, dass ich zu alt bin, aber was ist mit "sich selbst abfeiern" jetzt genau gemeint? 

ach und: Guten Abend!


----------



## BlizzLord (13. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Könnte sein, dass ich zu alt bin, aber was ist mit "sich selbst abfeiern" jetzt genau gemeint?
> 
> ach und: Guten Abend!



Ich kenn das nur unter "sich selbst auslachen".


----------



## Petersburg (13. September 2011)

Oh... Hellsing Ultimate 8 ist ja draussen, das hab ich nach all dem warten ganz vergessen...


----------



## KhorhiilmitderBossaura (13. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber nicht lustig zu. Und wenn ich mit meiner eklig-zynischen Laune heute poste, erst recht nicht.


du bist echt cool, so richtig zynisch und launisch yeah. lustig.


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2011)

KhorhiilmitderBossaura schrieb:


> lustig.



Und du wirst langsam ziemlich öde.


----------



## BlizzLord (13. September 2011)

Man heut herrscht hier ja eine richtige Party-Laune im Forum


----------



## Petersburg (13. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und du wirst langsam ziemlich öde.



Er versucht nur seine 10 Posts zu farmen um einen öden Phising Thread auf zu machen


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Er versucht nur seine 10 Posts zu farmen um einen öden Phising Thread auf zu machen



Ah, sehr gut erkannt. Dann lassen wir ihn mal vor sich hin trollen.


----------



## Skatero (13. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Er versucht nur seine 10 Posts zu farmen um einen öden Phising Thread auf zu machen



Ich sammle immer noch Posts, damit ich dann ganz viele solche Threads aufmachen kann!


----------



## tonygt (13. September 2011)

Abend allerseits


----------



## Petersburg (13. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Oh... Hellsing Ultimate 8 ist ja draussen, das hab ich nach all dem warten ganz vergessen...



Nuuuuuuu Alucard


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2011)

Ich krieg seit Tagen versaute SMS von einer unbekannten Nummer. Ist das eklig.


----------



## KhorhiilmitderBossaura (13. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich krieg seit Tagen versaute SMS von einer unbekannten Nummer. Ist das eklig.


interessant


----------



## Petersburg (13. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich krieg seit Tagen versaute SMS von einer unbekannten Nummer. Ist das eklig.



Ich würde jetzt mal wild drauf los vermuten, dass diese Nummer einem gewissen User im Buffed Forum namens "KhorhiilmitderBossaura" gehört. :3


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2011)

Ich kam, sah und überwachte.


----------



## Dominau (13. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich krieg seit Tagen versaute SMS von einer unbekannten Nummer. Ist das eklig.



.. Ich kann auch aufhören wenn du magst


----------



## Petersburg (13. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich kam, sah und überwachte.



Ich kam, sah und stubste den Admin an


----------



## Dominau (13. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Oh... Hellsing Ultimate 8 ist ja draussen, das hab ich nach all dem warten ganz vergessen...



oo Geil.
Danke für die Info


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich kam, sah und stubste den Admin an


----------



## Petersburg (13. September 2011)

*duck&weg*


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> .. Ich kann auch aufhören wenn du magst



Ich hab dich doch schon in die Schranken gewiesen und das nicht zu knapp. ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (13. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich kam, sah und überwachte.



Dann walte deines Amtes und schmeiss den Spammer "*KhorhiilmitderBossaura" *raus. 

PS: Grade mal The Witcher 2 gespielt und ohh gott das Spiel ist so unfassbar schlecht. :X

Steuerung einfach nur so lachhaft man kann keine Gegner richtig anvisieren teils macht der total bescheuerte Angriffs Bewegungen(da steht einer vor mir.. oh warte 5m hinter mir steht auch einer da sprint ich jetzt mal hin!) und manchmal setzt die Steuerung einfach KOMPLETT aus.
(Wenn ich blocken will macht der das einfach nichts mehr usw.)

Naja zum Rest kann ich nichts sagen unten an der Balliste wo man die Burg einnimmt und die Balliste Feuer bereit machen soll hab ich "ragequittet"(Wie man so schön sagt) weil ich 6x(!) wegen der Steuerung verreckt bin.

1/10 Punkte fürs Spiel :X
(1 Punkt für die Tusse im Intro)


----------



## Petersburg (13. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich krieg seit Tagen versaute SMS von einer unbekannten Nummer. Ist das eklig.



Neue Idee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. September 2011)

KhorhiilmitderBossaura schrieb:


> interessant


André? xD


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2011)

Stimmung!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. September 2011)

Zam, willst du mich heiraten?


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> André? xD



Wurde dem sein Hauptaccount nicht gebannt? 



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Zam, willst du mich heiraten?



:O

Du wolltest ins Bett!


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Zam, willst du mich heiraten?



Nicht in diesem Sommer


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. September 2011)

Gut, dann nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nicht in diesem Sommer



Heiratest du schon?


----------



## Dominau (14. September 2011)

Waynes world waynes world party time excellent!


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Waynes world waynes world party time excellent!



"Eines Tages wird sie mir gehören, oooh jaaa".

Ich frag mich wie viele Leute heute noch wissen, worauf die Schaufenster-Szene eine mehr als eindeutige Anspielung war.


----------



## Dominau (14. September 2011)

Leg mich mal hin. Nacht


----------



## Konov (14. September 2011)

Ich auch gleich, sage schonmal gute Nacht!


----------



## Kamsi (14. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> "Eines Tages wird sie mir gehören, oooh jaaa".
> 
> Ich frag mich wie viele Leute heute noch wissen, worauf die Schaufenster-Szene eine mehr als eindeutige Anspielung war.



auf was ?


----------



## Petersburg (14. September 2011)

Nachtschwärmer eröffnet und so...


----------



## Konov (14. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nachtschwärmer eröffnet und so...



Gut!

Abend!


----------



## Deanne (14. September 2011)

Mir ist schlecht. Heute nur Mist gegessen und einen selbstgemachten Cocktail von einer Freundin getrunken.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mir ist schlecht. Heute nur Mist gegessen und einen selbstgemachten Cocktail von einer Freundin getrunken.



mit caipis gemacht von mir wär das nicht passiert ist aber neben sex on the beach(das zeug ist im prinzip ein multivitaminsaft^^) auch der einzige den ich kann


----------



## Deanne (14. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> mit caipis gemacht von mir wär das nicht passiert ist aber neben sex on the beach(das zeug ist im prinzip ein multivitaminsaft^^) auch der einzige den ich kann



Ich kann sowas auch ganz gut, sie aber einfach gar nicht. Man, war das eklig, hat geschmeckt wie Nagellackentferner. Zumindest stell ich mir den Geschmack so vor. Und dazu pappige Zwiebelringe und tütenweise Chips. Lecker, lecker.


----------



## Razyl (14. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich kann sowas auch ganz gut, sie aber einfach gar nicht. Man, war das eklig, hat geschmeckt wie Nagellackentferner. Zumindest stell ich mir den Geschmack so vor. Und dazu pappige Zwiebelringe und tütenweise Chips. Lecker, lecker.



Awww, armes Deanne.


----------



## Deanne (15. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Awww, armes Deanne.



Vielen Dank. Ich finde auch, dass Mitleid angebracht ist. Nach diesem bösartigen Attentat auf meine Gesundheit!


----------



## Kamsi (15. September 2011)

hoffentlich endet das das nicht so schlimm wie chilli wo man 3 mal probleme hat ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (15. September 2011)

Oha darum bin ich beim Bier geblieben beim Fußball gucken )


----------



## tonygt (15. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hoffentlich endet das das nicht so schlimm wie chilli wo man 3 mal probleme hat ^^



Also ich hab mit Chilli wenn überhaupt nur 2 mal Probleme meist nur einmal. Am nächsten Morgen aufn Klo fällt mir dann wieder auf das ich gestern was scharfes gegessen habe . Wüsste mal gern wie du 3 mal Probleme mit Chilli bekommst


----------



## Deathstyle (15. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> "Eines Tages wird sie mir gehören, oooh jaaa".
> 
> Ich frag mich wie viele Leute heute noch wissen, worauf die Schaufenster-Szene eine mehr als eindeutige Anspielung war.


"Beginnen wir den Abend doch mit 'ner Prise Bohemian Rapsody!"

<3



/e - Oh verdammt das ist von gestern, me fail.. -.-'


----------



## Kamsi (15. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Also ich hab mit Chilli wenn überhaupt nur 2 mal Probleme meist nur einmal. Am nächsten Morgen aufn Klo fällt mir dann wieder auf das ich gestern was scharfes gegessen habe . Wüsste mal gern wie du 3 mal Probleme mit Chilli bekommst



1tes mal beim essen
2tes mal beim verdauen
3tes mal beim auscheiden ^^



> Ihr könnt eine Granate in meinen Mund stecken und
> den Bolzen ziehen; ich würde nicht einen Mucks fühlen.
> Auf einem Auge sehe ich garnichts mehr und
> die Welt hört sich wie ein großer rauschender Wasserfall an.
> ...



http://www.diewolle.de/chilitester.htm


----------



## Edou (15. September 2011)

Moin.


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Konov (15. September 2011)

Abööönd


----------



## tonygt (15. September 2011)

Abend


----------



## Olliruh (15. September 2011)

HUHU


----------



## ZAM (15. September 2011)




----------



## Petersburg (15. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zeit für klassische Musik!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYbqjG0rIqQ[/youtube]


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2011)

Neuer Lieblingssmiley?


----------



## Petersburg (15. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Neuer Lieblingssmiley?



Meiner ist viel besser!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Meiner ist viel besser!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der ist doch nicht viel anders ;o


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. September 2011)

Ich hasse es!!!

Bin am Einschlafen.... fiiiiiiiep *>_< FUCK EINE STECHMÜCKE!!! *le aufsteh Mücke S 'n D 	- gefunden -> eliminiert. Wieder schlafen legen, einschlafen.... fiiiiiiepp WHAAA  Licht an! Mücke suchen, Batsch druf! Wieder schlafen..... fiiiiiiepp  WTF! Mücke suchen, nichts finden....mit Licht daliegen.... nichts passiert.... Licht aus....fiiiiiep -.-.....................PC an


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. September 2011)

oh das kenn ich^^ zum glück gibt in berlin keine mücken lol


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2011)




----------



## Grushdak (16. September 2011)

Moin ...

Mücken, ich mag sie nicht.
Erst letztens dachte ich, ich treffe sie 100%ig.
Nur nach dem Schlag hörten ich nur noch ein Pfeifen - auf meinem getroffenen Ohr.^^



Petersburg schrieb:


> Meiner ist viel besser!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da mag ich die lieber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz & gn8


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. September 2011)

Nach einem weiteren fruchtlosen Versuch mich schlafen zu legen gebe ich auf und zocke weiter League of Legends >_< Mücke: 5 - Ich: 0


----------



## tear_jerker (16. September 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> oh das kenn ich^^ zum glück gibt in berlin keine mücken lol



das muss ein anderes berlin sein als meins. das berlin das ich kenne hat viele wasserstellen und dementsprechend nervige mücken. zu meiner zeit bei eltern in berlin war mein zimmer über unserem teich. das war ein spaß im sommer :/


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. September 2011)

Habs nochmal versucht, aber die Mücke war wieder da. Habe sie jetzt endlich auch mal zu Gesicht bekommen, aber leider verfehlt >_<


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. September 2011)

Und das war der letzte Versuch für heute, ich bleibe jetzt auf. Habe zwar nen 11 Std. Schultag vor mir, aber was soll ich machen?!


----------



## Zukane (16. September 2011)

Irgendwas in die Ohren stopfen und pennen


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2011)

Guten Abend 

Ich eröffne hier mal


----------



## Petersburg (16. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Ich eröffne hier mal



Wie kannst du nur! 

Neuer Smilie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wie kannst du nur!
> 
> Neuer Smilie
> 
> ...



Weil es halt kann 

Wetten, der war ZAMs Idee


----------



## Konov (16. September 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Petersburg (16. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Weil es halt kann
> 
> Wetten, der war ZAMs Idee



Nein, ich hab ihn ganz allein gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab ihn ganz allein gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (16. September 2011)

Meiner ist viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Meiner ist viel besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sagst du


----------



## Petersburg (16. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sagst du



Selbstgemacht=Besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Selbstgemacht=Besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gaaaaar niiicht!


----------



## Petersburg (16. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> gaaaaar niiicht!



Doooohooooch


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Doooohooooch



nööööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (16. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> nööööö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dooch, undzwar weil mein Avatar viel besser ist als deiner.


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dooch, undzwar weil mein Avatar viel besser ist als deiner.



Mein Furry frisst dein Mäusschen ratzeputz auf.


----------



## Petersburg (16. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mein Furry frisst dein Mäusschen ratzeputz auf.



D-Das würdest du nicht machen....


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> D-Das würdest du nicht machen....



Wetten?


----------



## Petersburg (16. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wetten?



Hilfe, ZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hilfe, ZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM



MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... *hust* *hust* Hast du zufällig Hustenpastillen?


----------



## Petersburg (16. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... *hust* *hust* Hast du zufällig Hustenpastillen?



* Hustenpastillen rüber reich* Wo waren wir gleich nochmal?


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> * Hustenpastillen rüber reich* Wo waren wir gleich nochmal?



Danke... ich glaube ähm, wartemal wo ist mein Text? Ah da.

MUAHAHAHAHAHA DER KANN DIR NUN AUCH NICHTMEHR HELFEN! Komm her Mäuschen *mampf*


----------



## Petersburg (16. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Danke... ich glaube ähm, wartemal wo ist mein Text? Ah da.
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHAHA DER KANN DIR NUN AUCH NICHTMEHR HELFEN! Komm her Mäuschen *mampf*



Nuuuuuuuuuu *Reflox ZAMs Admin Keks in den Hals werf*


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2011)

Danke, nun bin ich satt, das Mäuschen kann weiterleben.


----------



## Petersburg (16. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Danke, nun bin ich satt, das Mäuschen kann weiterleben.



Hooray!?


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hooray!?



Und was jetzt?


----------



## Petersburg (16. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und was jetzt?



Wir stellen dem nächsten der den Thread betritt eine Falle!


----------



## BlizzLord (16. September 2011)

Ähh ich meine ICH!


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ähh ich meine ICH!



Ich hab dich gestern gesehen, mach das nie wieder.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hab dich gestern gesehen, mach das nie wieder.



Okay.

So bin ich in die Falle getappt?


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Okay.
> 
> So bin ich in die Falle getappt?



Welche Falle?


----------



## BlizzLord (16. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Welche Falle?



Welches gestern?
Wer sind sie und was machen sie in meinem Forum?

Und warum liegt hier Stroh?


----------



## Petersburg (16. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Welches gestern?
> Wer sind sie und was machen sie in meinem Forum?
> 
> Und warum liegt hier Stroh?



Warum hast du eine Maske auf?


----------



## BlizzLord (16. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Warum hast du eine Maske auf?



*umguck keine Admins find*

Dann back mir doch nen Kuchen.


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> *umguck keine Admins find*
> 
> Dann back mir doch nen Kuchen.



Schinken oder Käse?


----------



## BlizzLord (16. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Schinken oder Käse?



SCHINKÖN!


----------



## Petersburg (16. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> *umguck keine Admins find*
> 
> Dann back mir doch nen Kuchen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2011)

Nein... nur Oooh Eeeeh! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ey4HWT7UkMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Denn will ich haben!


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OnndR1x6iJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2011)

Nabend :-)


----------



## Petersburg (16. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend :-)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. September 2011)

Ich bn wieder da!
Und angepisst mein Kumpel hat nen lustigen Virus auffer Platte der klaut ihmn alle Rechte und ich versuch den scheiss jetzt wieder runter zukriegen kommt davon wenn man mit schirmchen surfen geht. :S
Mal shen ob der abgesicherte Modus das wieder hinkriegt. :/

Fals wer noch Ideen hat wmdmlogd.dll heißt das liebchen also fals wer Erfahrung hat.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. September 2011)

als ob der virus befall aviras schuld ist  da kam einfach der DAU zum tragen und damit hatte dann auch avira keine chance mehr

was anderes: damn, that udyr :/

edit: lad dir mal ein programm das alle nicht win wichtigen prozesse beendet. dann kannst du zummindest erstmal agieren ohne das der virus dazwischen funkt. dann versuchen mit gründlichen viren entfernen alles absuchen. so das alles machst du besser nicht sondern direkt formatieren und win neu rauf, nichts ist sichewrer als das


----------



## Arosk (17. September 2011)

lowsec action inc xD


----------



## BlizzLord (17. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> als ob der virus befall aviras schuld ist  da kam einfach der DAU zum tragen und damit hatte dann auch avira keine chance mehr
> 
> was anderes: damn, that udyr :/
> 
> edit: lad dir mal ein programm das alle nicht win wichtigen prozesse beendet. dann kannst du zummindest erstmal agieren ohne das der virus dazwischen funkt. dann versuchen mit gründlichen viren entfernen alles absuchen. so das alles machst du besser nicht sondern direkt formatieren und win neu rauf, nichts ist sichewrer als das



Hab die einfache Variante gewählt: Abgesicherter Modus und weg mit dem Schrott. 
Und Avira ist schrott!


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Und Avira ist schrott!



Bezweifel ich.


----------



## Arosk (17. September 2011)

raumverwerfungsitem gedropt!


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> raumverwerfungsitem gedropt!



Was spielst du? o.O


----------



## Arosk (17. September 2011)

eve xD


----------



## Kamsi (17. September 2011)

avira ist befriedigend bzw nur ausreichend im premium modell

http://www.av-test.org/tests/testberichte/

Bit Defender,Avg, G-Data, Kaspersky sind die führenden marken im antiviren beseitigung und internet schutz.


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Bit Defender,Avg, G-Data, Kaspersky sind die führenden marken im antiviren beseitigung und internet schutz.



Wow, mal nicht Norton dabei


----------



## Dropz (17. September 2011)

hewhew


----------



## Reflox (17. September 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Edou (17. September 2011)

Cause Time, Maaaarches, Time, Maaarches On without Us all. Never stops yes Time, Marches, Time, Maaaarches on and ooooooooon flies eternally!


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. September 2011)

Aber warum hat Kaspersky bei Chip so miese Leser-Bewertungen?

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Kaspersky-Internet-Security-2012_19513695.html

60% nur...


----------



## MrBlaki (17. September 2011)

Habe Kaspersky 1 Jahr lang benutzt. Macht der Rechner super langsam. Hab jetzt Avg und alles läuft flüssig...
Kann Kaspersky keinem empfehlen, ausser man steht auf langsame Rechner, aus welchen Gründen auch immer ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (17. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Aber warum hat Kaspersky bei Chip so miese Leser-Bewertungen?
> 
> http://www.chip.de/d...2_19513695.html
> 
> 60% nur...



Kaspersky schlägt zu oft an und ist nicht grade Benutzerfreundlich.
Man kann Meldungen nicht beim spielen unterdrücken und sie sind sehr penetrant.
(Erfahrung aus der 2010er)
Oh und langsam wird der Rechner auch.


----------



## Petersburg (17. September 2011)

A&#784;&#873;&#878;&#768;&#807;&#802;&#826;&#819;&#827;&#812;&#800;&#793;&#791;&#791;l&#850;&#836;&#850;&#850;&#831;&#770;&#879;&#781;&#794;&#780;&#829;&#849;&#784;&#871;&#779;&#829;&#863;&#808;&#821;&#863;&#813;&#806;&#796;&#815;o&#868;&#877;&#834;&#838;&#876;&#867;&#775;&#784;&#784;&#772;&#868;&#867;&#868;&#863;&#861;&#832;&#804;&#811;&#853;&#803;&#806;&#815;&#826;&#825;&#840;&#857;&#792;&#845;&#793;&#858;&#812;&#851;h&#868;&#769;&#872;&#834;&#783;&#871;&#867;&#786;&#783;&#772;&#782;&#786;&#870;&#844;&#776;&#773;&#781;&#856;&#821;&#832;&#820;&#1161;&#806;&#792;&#846;&#812;&#811;&#791;&#798;&#799;&#813;&#805;&#817;&#810;a&#874;&#779;&#868;&#867;&#772;&#872;&#794;&#768;&#836;&#769;&#844;&#794;&#774;&#829;&#770;&#784;&#872;&#778;&#822;&#862;&#823;&#856;&#857;&#846;&#799;&#804;!&#871;&#875;&#794;&#870;&#843;&#877;&#786;&#786;&#836;&#849;&#788;&#878;&#855;&#874;&#868;&#870;&#782;&#769;&#824;&#822;&#851;&#839;&#845;&#853; 

btw, ich benutze Gdata, und finde es suckt total 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2011)

NO ONE OWNS THE OCEANS !!! NO ONE OWNS THE MOUNTAIN !! NO ONE OWNS US !!! We've all inherited this world, WE NEED TO FUCKING ERUPT !!!!

CAUSE THIS EARTH IS OUR !!!! 




Edit: nabend


----------



## Petersburg (17. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> NO ONE OWNS THE OCEANS !!! NO ONE OWNS THE MOUNTAIN !! NO ONE OWNS US !!! We've all inherited this world, WE NEED TO FUCKING ERUPT !!!!
> 
> CAUSE THIS EARTH IS OUR !!!!
> 
> ...



T&#869;&#774;&#779;&#784;&#782;&#775;&#873;&#769;&#872;&#777;&#782;&#782;&#859;&#855;&#780;&#866;&#808;&#861;&#814;&#858;&#841;&#828;&#845;&#841;&#825;&#810;&#813;&#818;&#851;&#816;&#810;&#854;&#826;o&#848;&#769;&#831;&#784;&#878;&#843;&#848;&#768;&#808;&#802;&#789;&#862;&#813;&#845;&#853;&#805;&#839;&#818;&#790;&#858;&#804;&#806;&#826;&#798; &#781;&#875;&#829;&#878;&#781;&#788;&#844;&#771;&#830;&#774;&#778;&#777;&#875;&#770;&#871;&#875;&#789;&#866;&#802;&#826;&#799;&#837;&#790;&#790;&#805;&#800;&#812;&#853;&#837;&#839;&#813;i&#879;&#782;&#777;&#838;&#872;&#785;&#863;&#801;&#1161;&#866;&#801;&#825;&#799;&#797;&#854;&#806;&#809;&#816;&#827;&#805;&#798;&#803;&#841;&#826;&#806;&#790;&#839;&#815;&#793;n&#843;&#774;&#871;&#779;&#878;&#774;&#1161;&#823;&#865;&#810;&#845;&#811;&#825;&#791;&#814;&#804;&#846;&#804;&#840;&#806;v&#877;&#878;&#768;&#769;&#777;&#829;&#769;&#786;&#843;&#786;&#879;&#769;&#836;&#832;&#865;&#839;&#818;&#819;&#853;&#818;&#857;&#818;&#827;o&#780;&#872;&#844;&#849;&#867;&#788;&#864;&#866;&#863;&#808;&#815;&#814;&#809;&#852;&#815;&#825;&#800;&#790;k&#870;&#867;&#836;&#867;&#850;&#823;&#824;&#820;&#832;&#833;&#806;&#797;&#799;&#851;&#809;&#845;&#839;&#852;&#805;&#815;&#809;&#810;&#827;&#810;&#858;&#811;&#816;&#826;e&#830;&#855;&#778;&#777;&#855;&#870;&#785;&#775;&#879;&#783;&#833;&#864;&#806;&#854;&#817; &#794;&#842;&#787;&#879;&#834;&#785;&#874;&#843;&#875;&#830;&#772;&#770;&#770;&#830;&#772;&#850;&#783;&#781;&#865;&#860;&#801;&#822;&#816;&#817;&#854;&#792;&#852;&#792;&#809;&#817;&#806;&#827;&#799;&#800;t&#779;&#842;&#871;&#824;&#856;&#1161;&#857;&#814;&#837;&#841;&#852;h&#874;&#879;&#786;&#829;&#778;&#772;&#781;&#878;&#829;&#777;&#867;&#780;&#779;&#868;&#873;&#781;&#801;&#1161;&#824;&#807;&#826;&#837;&#812;&#827;&#790;&#809;&#841;&#805;&#826;&#846;&#804;&#811;&#819;e&#831;&#788;&#772;&#859;&#787;&#778;&#778;&#842;&#878;&#834;&#868;&#829;&#786;&#783;&#1161;&#807;&#802;&#805;&#845;&#826;&#798;&#793;&#809; &#874;&#783;&#830;&#859;&#855;&#831;&#836;&#787;&#830;&#872;&#834;&#835;&#876;&#777;&#855;&#782;&#834;&#820;&#833;&#824;&#860;&#845;&#790;&#854;&#818;&#818;h&#784;&#836;&#876;&#784;&#770;&#838;&#849;&#785;&#849;&#869;&#875;&#779;&#775;&#794;&#787;&#856;&#861;&#861;&#824;&#832;&#811;&#827;&#828;&#810;&#805;&#811;&#799;&#839;&#804;&#826;&#793;&#853;&#827;i&#844;&#878;&#779;&#773;&#848;&#830;&#878;&#875;&#771;&#867;&#849;&#831;&#836;&#774;&#876;&#771;&#835;&#863;&#802;&#802;&#821;&#791;&#790;&#811;&#803;&#797;&#812;v&#873;&#871;&#849;&#867;&#836;&#820;&#802;&#807;&#815;&#810;&#796;&#798;&#806;&#819;&#803;&#846;&#817;&#798;&#799;&#791;&#804;&#825;&#851;&#827;&#798;&#791;&#803;e&#777;&#848;&#879;&#869;&#867;&#869;&#835;&#867;&#785;&#772;&#864;&#847;&#821;&#814;&#793;&#797;&#845;&#818;&#812;&#792;&#851;&#851;-&#879;&#874;&#771;&#778;&#870;&#774;&#776;&#775;&#855;&#844;&#794;&#822;&#1161;&#846;&#839;&#813;&#810;&#814;&#852;&#852;&#799;&#805;m&#872;&#781;&#831;&#834;&#876;&#843;&#783;&#784;&#779;&#834;&#862;&#833;&#789;&#861;&#792;&#846;&#825;&#806;&#811;&#798;&#798;&#852;&#840;&#790;&#816;&#816;&#793;&#828;&#814;&#858;i&#777;&#876;&#873;&#770;&#870;&#787;&#859;&#842;&#871;&#782;&#788;&#773;&#786;&#834;&#850;&#874;&#868;&#776;&#801;&#847;&#860;&#833;&#809;&#825;&#803;n&#771;&#879;&#872;&#829;&#776;&#787;&#787;&#777;&#774;&#782;&#838;&#855;&#829;&#859;&#831;&#770;&#783;&#824;&#862;&#1161;&#864;&#797;&#806;&#854;&#792;d&#788;&#849;&#780;&#842;&#872;&#848;&#873;&#831;&#859;&#849;&#871;&#835;&#768;&#770;&#776;&#783;&#785;&#820;&#1161;&#864;&#789;&#808;&#796;&#806;&#837;&#841;&#810;&#805;&#816;&#791;&#810;&#806;&#805;&#846; &#783;&#843;&#768;&#1161;&#824;&#801;&#789;&#790;&#812;&#825;&#810;r&#779;&#794;&#773;&#787;&#773;&#879;&#871;&#878;&#785;&#785;&#794;&#835;&#779;&#768;&#873;&#835;&#801;&#795;&#808;&#864;&#863;&#809;&#799;&#810;&#828;&#815;&#846;&#797;&#792;&#840;&#817;&#837;&#854;&#797;&#811;&#845;&#793;&#845;&#803;e&#787;&#869;&#843;&#874;&#835;&#786;&#847;&#860;&#795;&#800;&#852;&#837;&#858;&#806;&#815;&#858;&#813;&#817;&#804;&#793;&#852;&#809;&#815;&#853;&#797;&#813;&#790;&#826;p&#848;&#877;&#779;&#868;&#836;&#784;&#876;&#862;&#860;&#791;&#825;&#819;&#818;&#827;&#798;&#857;&#852;&#816;&#840;&#791;&#826;&#817;&#828;&#815;&#803;&#841;&#790;r&#842;&#783;&#829;&#877;&#834;&#823;&#821;&#863;&#822;&#864;&#791;&#811;&#809;&#797;&#818;&#812;&#791;&#811;&#845;&#854;&#852;&#797;&#827;&#800;&#798;&#805;&#800;e&#868;&#784;&#784;&#871;&#784;&#824;&#821;&#1161;&#795;&#856;&#799;&#797;&#817;&#818;&#812;&#816;s&#842;&#775;&#843;&#848;&#865;&#807;&#832;&#827;&#793;&#806;&#851;&#810;&#845;&#840;&#815;e&#787;&#776;&#873;&#868;&#874;&#869;&#768;&#844;&#778;&#873;&#768;&#856;&#789;&#822;&#863;&#795;&#857;&#841;&#852;&#796;&#805;&#817;n&#784;&#872;&#785;&#794;&#834;&#774;&#873;&#831;&#875;&#829;&#775;&#870;&#786;&#871;&#776;&#838;&#795;&#847;&#846;&#798;&#853;&#828;t&#850;&#834;&#787;&#780;&#855;&#778;&#830;&#844;&#877;&#769;&#780;&#878;&#821;&#808;&#821;&#820;&#852;&#837;&#845;&#812;&#814;&#812;&#845;&#804;&#816;&#857;&#826;&#858;&#790;i&#868;&#782;&#869;&#874;&#843;&#871;&#785;&#778;&#870;&#865;&#807;&#857;&#815;&#826;&#857;&#857;&#793;&#804;&#841;&#846;&#799;&#837;&#840;&#851;&#825;&#812;&#819;&#825;&#858;&#797;n&#779;&#842;&#872;&#769;&#878;&#870;&#768;&#774;&#775;&#855;&#774;&#878;&#849;&#770;&#824;&#808;&#821;&#863;&#826;&#825;&#840;&#805;&#811;g&#867;&#878;&#772;&#859;&#770;&#849;&#783;&#878;&#768;&#867;&#787;&#785;&#870;&#844;&#835;&#775;&#879;&#872;&#786;&#795;&#832;&#862;&#833;&#839;&#857;&#806;&#797; &#781;&#867;&#784;&#780;&#870;&#785;&#768;&#868;&#859;&#772;&#779;&#772;&#873;&#786;&#776;&#784;&#856;&#856;&#821;&#847;&#852;&#793;&#817;&#852;&#841;&#840;c&#875;&#780;&#877;&#830;&#786;&#831;&#781;&#768;&#794;&#868;&#830;&#869;&#773;&#787;&#770;&#849;&#769;&#772;&#836;&#862;&#808;&#791;&#825;&#809;&#857;&#800;h&#829;&#782;&#836;&#794;&#778;&#855;&#788;&#777;&#781;&#855;&#787;&#802;&#866;&#801;&#833;&#824;&#815;&#845;&#806;&#837;&#803;&#804;&#852;&#799;&#813;&#790;&#837;&#840;&#825;&#796;&#796;&#813;a&#786;&#859;&#876;&#781;&#773;&#829;&#874;&#782;&#849;&#779;&#855;&#842;&#868;&#775;&#834;&#780;&#878;&#802;&#833;&#817;&#817;&#828;&#826;&#799;o&#831;&#775;&#872;&#785;&#779;&#849;&#868;&#877;&#873;&#859;&#868;&#879;&#771;&#772;&#777;&#835;&#870;&#866;&#862;&#813;&#816;&#825;&#806;&#803;&#854;&#837;&#800;&#793;&#810;&#853;&#796;&#826;&#857;&#857;&#806;&#840;&#809;&#846;s&#771;&#774;&#776;&#772;&#835;&#848;&#830;&#784;&#868;&#785;&#768;&#844;&#784;&#780;&#776;&#867;&#786;&#774;&#786;&#808;&#847;&#819;&#858;&#815;&#815;&#803;&#854;&#814;&#846;&#845;&#810;&#854;&#828;&#814;&#845;&#814;&#857;&#816;.&#784;&#775;&#775;&#784;&#786;&#778;&#778;&#838;&#783;&#808;&#862;&#808;&#860;&#861;&#817;&#813;&#798;&#851;
&#873;&#778;&#777;&#842;&#868;&#878;&#878;&#835;&#843;&#867;&#864;&#795;&#864;&#813;&#852;&#805;&#826;&#799;&#796;&#815;&#858;&#839;&#796;&#793;&#810;&#815;&#827;&#799;&#797;&#813;I&#785;&#867;&#868;&#778;&#780;&#870;&#875;&#867;&#775;&#855;&#849;&#874;&#855;&#785;&#777;&#877;&#785;&#861;&#824;&#799;&#857;&#840;&#809;&#851;&#791;&#804;&#790;&#799;&#796;&#814;n&#844;&#786;&#779;&#782;&#875;&#788;&#859;&#844;&#777;&#867;&#772;&#776;&#820;&#821;&#819;&#813;&#816;&#840;&#846;&#792;&#818;&#797;&#841;&#815;&#828;&#796;&#828;&#810;&#813;v&#773;&#867;&#870;&#876;&#768;&#868;&#838;&#777;&#771;&#849;&#823;&#824;&#856;&#833;&#808;&#858;&#819;&#857;&#806;&#837;&#815;&#797;&#796;o&#844;&#776;&#844;&#780;&#779;&#787;&#782;&#772;&#784;&#782;&#779;&#835;&#859;&#872;&#820;&#861;&#805;&#858;&#815;&#815;&#819;&#791;&#796;&#837;&#825;&#790;k&#876;&#867;&#874;&#836;&#869;&#869;&#848;&#834;&#776;&#842;&#877;&#844;&#788;&#794;&#775;&#835;&#770;&#865;&#865;&#1161;&#828;&#817;&#797;&#846;&#828;&#826;&#827;&#828;&#852;&#809;&#851;&#810;i&#830;&#872;&#777;&#787;&#773;&#782;&#838;&#829;&#783;&#786;&#856;&#833;&#814;&#799;&#840;&#813;&#793;&#803;&#793;&#852;&#790;&#793;&#853;&#800;n&#782;&#836;&#859;&#784;&#855;&#867;&#777;&#783;&#855;&#829;&#786;&#870;&#779;&#782;&#844;&#838;&#801;&#853;&#839;&#804;&#799;&#814;&#851;&#837;&#826;&#826;&#815;&#817;&#793;&#810;g&#855;&#768;&#768;&#868;&#877;&#871;&#855;&#844;&#859;&#784;&#781;&#850;&#775;&#779;&#774;&#778;&#824;&#832;&#833;&#841;&#845;&#799;&#797;&#803;&#790;&#858;&#809;&#858;&#851;&#826;&#853;&#851;&#790; &#870;&#781;&#787;&#783;&#871;&#875;&#820;&#807;&#866;&#816;&#810;&#827;&#839;&#837;&#805;&#805;&#853;&#825;&#811;&#792;&#806;&#858;t&#778;&#772;&#773;&#859;&#859;&#769;&#876;&#868;&#769;&#823;&#833;&#821;&#854;&#826;&#804;&#854;&#854;h&#830;&#771;&#776;&#838;&#878;&#848;&#842;&#774;&#783;&#877;&#872;&#877;&#785;&#867;&#850;&#844;&#876;&#780;&#842;&#823;&#802;&#847;&#789;&#798;&#815;&#851;&#845;&#857;&#858;&#819;&#790;&#815;&#825;&#851;&#825;&#809;&#797;&#800;&#858;&#798;&#805;&#846;e&#774;&#876;&#850;&#772;&#875;&#849;&#772;&#783;&#877;&#779;&#782;&#776;&#832;&#820;&#807;&#790;&#793;&#804;&#826;&#800;&#828;&#839;&#810;&#854;&#806;&#805;&#804; &#779;&#877;&#778;&#874;&#772;&#847;&#1161;&#792;&#817;&#846;&#819;&#809;&#851;&#852;&#793;f&#878;&#776;&#776;&#872;&#873;&#785;&#867;&#777;&#770;&#843;&#778;&#876;&#780;&#781;&#830;&#836;&#856;&#795;&#860;&#789;&#792;&#827;&#818;&#827;&#845;&#796;&#852;&#792;&#791;&#791;&#791;&#812;e&#788;&#875;&#879;&#786;&#779;&#836;&#836;&#850;&#770;&#870;&#769;&#788;&#835;&#848;&#808;&#795;&#852;&#803;&#818;&#853;&#818;&#811;&#845;&#858;&#814;e&#877;&#829;&#830;&#771;&#862;&#820;&#858;&#837;&#809;&#803;&#809;&#792;&#841;&#803;&#793;&#826;&#857;&#813;&#806;&#846;&#811;&#803;l&#784;&#878;&#877;&#778;&#771;&#777;&#775;&#874;&#850;&#822;&#822;&#823;&#846;&#857;&#857;&#826;&#805;&#791;&#837;&#845;&#806;&#797;&#791;&#851;&#846;&#854;&#841;&#816;&#806;i&#870;&#782;&#874;&#788;&#788;&#834;&#871;&#849;&#780;&#878;&#778;&#878;&#788;&#878;&#868;&#843;&#873;&#769;&#849;&#860;&#860;&#801;&#801;&#833;&#845;&#812;&#799;&#825;&#854;&#805;&#853;&#825;&#815;n&#794;&#780;&#842;&#848;&#786;&#848;&#787;&#859;&#875;&#877;&#775;&#786;&#878;&#774;&#785;&#782;&#781;&#836;&#821;&#865;&#823;&#812;&#828;&#812;&#853;&#839;&#845;&#853;&#819;&#810;&#811;&#852;&#804;&#814;&#796;&#841;&#828;g&#855;&#879;&#843;&#855;&#772;&#873;&#844;&#770;&#785;&#770;&#843;&#768;&#787;&#876;&#848;&#848;&#873;&#862;&#864;&#822;&#861;&#862;&#837;&#828;&#826;&#790;&#796;&#846; &#859;&#777;&#849;&#780;&#780;&#770;&#843;&#774;&#786;&#771;&#784;&#849;&#802;&#863;&#856;&#789;&#837;&#799;&#826;&#796;&#839;&#810;&#810;&#806;&#841;&#858;o&#768;&#873;&#838;&#786;&#849;&#867;&#769;&#776;&#788;&#787;&#795;&#1161;&#820;&#853;&#858;&#858;&#819;&#813;&#839;&#791;&#839;&#839;&#814;&#839;&#805;&#841;f&#787;&#831;&#871;&#794;&#875;&#871;&#776;&#830;&#780;&#868;&#823;&#824;&#824;&#861;&#820;&#818;&#791;&#857;&#825;&#852;&#841;&#851;&#839;&#800;&#837; &#780;&#783;&#859;&#874;&#776;&#779;&#868;&#836;&#862;&#822;&#806;&#804;&#793;&#853;&#797;&#797;&#825;c&#768;&#836;&#778;&#775;&#779;&#781;&#848;&#795;&#823;&#1161;&#864;&#845;&#809;&#841;&#803;&#793;&#852;&#825;&#818;&#857;&#814;&#803;&#815;&#814;&#825;h&#867;&#769;&#855;&#848;&#770;&#780;&#873;&#875;&#782;&#769;&#785;&#838;&#788;&#787;&#873;&#867;&#820;&#802;&#805;&#792;&#810;&#796;a&#786;&#874;&#786;&#830;&#879;&#869;&#771;&#850;&#776;&#855;&#783;&#842;&#872;&#875;&#784;&#794;&#775;&#807;&#866;&#828;&#800;&#818;&#857;&#825;&#814;&#793;&#809;&#809;&#813;&#857;&#797;&#792;&#796;&#816;o&#787;&#836;&#844;&#776;&#776;&#843;&#776;&#779;&#782;&#802;&#789;&#860;&#866;&#839;&#800;&#839;&#839;&#799;&#846;s&#842;&#874;&#782;&#780;&#835;&#855;&#781;&#788;&#855;&#768;&#830;&#777;&#781;&#860;&#822;&#862;&#802;&#814;&#840;&#800;&#812;&#852;&#815;&#840;&#854;&#809;&#818;&#853;.&#874;&#873;&#788;&#784;&#776;&#838;&#771;&#787;&#788;&#770;&#863;&#861;&#821;&#827;&#790;&#826;&#790;&#814;&#828;&#828;&#814;&#804;&#837;&#792;&#804;&#793;&#841;&#804;&#797;&#841;
&#779;&#855;&#859;&#831;&#773;&#785;&#1161;&#795;&#864;&#851;&#793;&#846;&#817;&#828;&#857;&#837;&#816;&#793;&#853;&#854;&#837;&#846;&#791;&#854;W&#788;&#830;&#775;&#855;&#876;&#784;&#836;&#877;&#773;&#869;&#849;&#807;&#789;&#847;&#808;&#853;&#790;&#817;&#797;&#792;&#846;&#815;&#846;&#806;&#797;&#815;&#797;&#816;i&#871;&#868;&#784;&#843;&#865;&#808;&#808;&#823;&#847;&#790;&#839;&#814;&#809;&#806;&#857;&#798;&#840;&#841;&#813;&#818;&#819;&#837;&#854;&#852;&#857;&#827;&#839;t&#871;&#829;&#778;&#773;&#824;&#847;&#832;&#808;&#826;&#818;&#812;&#854;&#819;&#828;&#828;&#845;&#812;&#793;&#839;&#846;&#806;&#793;&#792;&#810;h&#844;&#781;&#876;&#773;&#877;&#769;&#850;&#786;&#776;&#770;&#867;&#830;&#786;&#781;&#774;&#867;&#876;&#769;&#860;&#824;&#818;&#851;&#816;&#839;&#839;&#810;&#840;&#810;&#815;&#853;&#796;&#809;&#858;&#837;&#825;&#793;&#818; &#777;&#774;&#776;&#830;&#842;&#770;&#866;&#822;&#866;&#796;&#827;&#803;&#818;&#819;&#814;&#800;&#803;&#846;&#798;&#858;o&#867;&#770;&#771;&#772;&#778;&#867;&#779;&#835;&#850;&#868;&#789;&#862;&#820;&#1161;&#823;&#845;&#810;&#796;&#841;&#791;&#790;&#800;&#793;u&#776;&#772;&#838;&#871;&#786;&#831;&#836;&#878;&#876;&#831;&#838;&#802;&#861;&#839;&#858;&#806;&#818;&#815;&#813;&#790;&#810;&#797;t&#842;&#784;&#873;&#842;&#787;&#844;&#771;&#782;&#843;&#878;&#783;&#781;&#784;&#802;&#832;&#823;&#795;&#865;&#796;&#846;&#814;&#792;&#826;&#854;&#851;&#841;&#798;&#806;&#858;&#837;&#816;&#813;&#790;&#826; &#871;&#778;&#781;&#835;&#782;&#783;&#829;&#824;&#856;&#804;&#846;&#840;&#793;&#819;&#810;&#819;o&#787;&#779;&#855;&#850;&#867;&#877;&#778;&#842;&#776;&#780;&#850;&#776;&#830;&#774;&#876;&#829;&#773;&#877;&#789;&#789;&#860;&#862;&#833;&#857;&#798;&#816;&#846;&#812;r&#772;&#850;&#777;&#772;&#777;&#872;&#859;&#773;&#770;&#835;&#879;&#775;&#770;&#878;&#842;&#773;&#794;&#784;&#830;&#808;&#860;&#824;&#865;&#863;&#809;&#791;&#846;&#810;&#858;&#796;&#799;&#812;&#840;&#790;&#840;&#819;&#805;&#819;d&#871;&#868;&#829;&#786;&#830;&#776;&#844;&#848;&#874;&#870;&#770;&#776;&#876;&#836;&#848;&#875;&#849;&#872;&#822;&#802;&#804;&#851;&#852;&#793;&#796;&#804;&#857;&#811;&#806;&#825;&#840;e&#877;&#870;&#777;&#843;&#873;&#780;&#872;&#782;&#786;&#768;&#794;&#788;&#821;&#822;&#817;&#792;&#817;&#813;&#815;&#815;&#811;&#826;&#854;&#846;&#854;&#797;&#827;&#798;&#804;&#806;r&#877;&#878;&#768;&#829;&#856;&#856;&#810;&#837;&#827;&#806;&#793;&#812;&#793;&#826;&#805;&#817;&#858;&#815;&#827;&#841;&#839;&#809;&#790;.&#776;&#836;&#777;&#879;&#788;&#784;&#875;&#844;&#868;&#784;&#849;&#874;&#788;&#787;&#842;&#774;&#849;&#773;&#863;&#847;&#806;&#796;&#805;&#805;&#791;&#791;
&#769;&#878;&#835;&#872;&#783;&#873;&#874;&#773;&#848;&#783;&#871;&#783;&#830;&#777;&#769;&#844;&#783;&#820;&#806;&#810;&#858;&#797;T&#871;&#836;&#871;&#876;&#835;&#835;&#782;&#784;&#867;&#780;&#874;&#781;&#835;&#875;&#843;&#788;&#769;&#779;&#777;&#866;&#832;&#1161;&#865;&#801;&#841;&#792;&#839;&#793;&#852;&#797;&#826;&#817;&#811;&#845;&#803;&#827;&#858;&#817;&#799;&#800;&#846;h&#779;&#774;&#777;&#835;&#771;&#875;&#849;&#875;&#847;&#862;&#862;&#863;&#837;&#858;&#854;&#804;&#841;&#852;&#814;&#839;&#819;&#803;&#841;e&#870;&#774;&#794;&#780;&#770;&#768;&#843;&#859;&#777;&#868;&#784;&#872;&#774;&#867;&#860;&#789;&#833;&#857;&#812;&#800;&#798;&#799;&#854;&#841;&#828;&#851;&#805;&#812; &#786;&#848;&#859;&#879;&#842;&#779;&#832;&#795;&#833;&#856;&#839;&#793;&#827;&#800;&#798;&#853;&#852;&#854;&#800;&#841;N&#787;&#872;&#772;&#771;&#834;&#787;&#786;&#844;&#844;&#787;&#774;&#794;&#850;&#843;&#788;&#842;&#848;&#870;&#863;&#789;&#811;&#853;&#825;&#796;&#792;&#806;&#827;&#797;&#814;&#811;&#825;&#814;e&#784;&#876;&#786;&#778;&#780;&#776;&#836;&#777;&#876;&#771;&#784;&#875;&#847;&#821;&#823;&#822;&#824;&#837;&#828;&#814;&#814;&#818;&#812;&#853;&#828;&#857;&#804;&#812;&#845;&#839;&#828;&#839;&#792;&#813;z&#867;&#875;&#874;&#869;&#870;&#776;&#774;&#835;&#847;&#1161;&#822;&#819;&#811;&#816;&#791;&#812;&#841;&#839;&#828;&#815;&#809;&#825;&#800;&#827;&#840;&#814;p&#783;&#874;&#874;&#842;&#777;&#785;&#861;&#802;&#1161;&#1161;&#801;&#853;&#792;&#796;&#857;&#806;&#797;&#851;&#797;&#845;&#815;&#817;&#817;&#851;&#851;&#853;&#840;e&#786;&#768;&#830;&#872;&#769;&#787;&#780;&#823;&#821;&#801;&#861;&#856;&#816;&#812;&#816;&#827;r&#774;&#870;&#859;&#848;&#867;&#789;&#789;&#823;&#807;&#818;&#790;&#813;&#813;&#837;&#799;&#799;&#799;&#858;&#804;&#852;&#841;&#841;&#851;&#826;&#799;&#791;d&#779;&#843;&#875;&#779;&#830;&#876;&#865;&#863;&#808;&#1161;&#864;&#790;&#805;&#827;&#790;&#816;&#792;&#839;&#841;i&#779;&#784;&#838;&#877;&#842;&#835;&#870;&#850;&#859;&#769;&#842;&#843;&#869;&#784;&#872;&#860;&#866;&#856;&#862;&#851;&#793;&#812;&#800;&#805;&#846;&#793;&#814;&#858;&#828;&#840;&#817;&#818;&#817;&#800;a&#788;&#874;&#855;&#783;&#785;&#877;&#769;&#872;&#871;&#838;&#842;&#850;&#777;&#776;&#768;&#768;&#868;&#788;&#847;&#820;&#796;&#796;&#811;&#811;&#837;&#804;&#826;&#846;&#803;&#819;&#846;&#813;&#818;&#845;&#857;&#828;&#805;&#810;n&#874;&#859;&#877;&#830;&#780;&#862;&#822;&#789;&#801;&#833;&#846;&#815;&#852;&#813;&#806; &#775;&#869;&#781;&#874;&#859;&#842;&#844;&#783;&#829;&#834;&#773;&#874;&#850;&#838;&#849;&#1161;&#862;&#860;&#823;&#809;&#798;&#818;&#845;&#793;&#806;&#857;&#792;&#816;&#806;h&#780;&#768;&#777;&#830;&#777;&#836;&#873;&#849;&#778;&#878;&#829;&#801;&#807;&#863;&#791;&#857;&#809;&#840;&#827;&#845;&#845;&#793;&#792;&#828;&#840;&#837;&#796;&#853;&#812;&#809;&#852;&#799;&#814;i&#836;&#769;&#785;&#773;&#775;&#769;&#821;&#820;&#789;&#823;&#828;&#851;&#791;&#790;v&#830;&#870;&#770;&#849;&#869;&#855;&#834;&#838;&#780;&#872;&#783;&#877;&#770;&#794;&#849;&#788;&#787;&#834;&#780;&#862;&#833;&#861;&#802;&#861;&#812;&#851;&#846;&#805;&#841;&#798;&#798;&#839;&#840;&#798;&#826;&#837;&#839;&#791;&#798;&#857;&#841;&#817;e&#869;&#868;&#842;&#774;&#859;&#778;&#774;&#776;&#877;&#855;&#794;&#780;&#867;&#849;&#829;&#777;&#779;&#850;&#832;&#865;&#826;&#815;&#796;&#793;&#798;&#840;&#811;-&#770;&#842;&#878;&#844;&#775;&#876;&#871;&#777;&#869;&#873;&#878;&#865;&#865;&#808;&#793;&#837;&#792;&#809;&#852;&#793;&#858;&#809;&#817;&#804;&#819;&#810;m&#843;&#871;&#869;&#876;&#836;&#871;&#848;&#788;&#843;&#824;&#857;&#814;&#852;&#852;&#791;&#800;&#853;&#804;&#852;i&#794;&#870;&#783;&#855;&#774;&#879;&#786;&#855;&#831;&#879;&#1161;&#807;&#795;&#805;&#819;&#816;&#809;n&#874;&#859;&#835;&#835;&#773;&#872;&#777;&#770;&#830;&#838;&#782;&#873;&#873;&#878;&#847;&#863;&#827;&#819;&#810;&#792;&#845;&#813;&#814;&#818;&#819;&#791;&#837;&#800;&#826;&#852;d&#844;&#777;&#772;&#779;&#772;&#875;&#855;&#869;&#829;&#871;&#823;&#864;&#808;&#821;&#1161;&#796;&#813;&#827;&#810;&#812;&#793;&#803;&#857;&#837;&#793;&#798;&#797;&#837;&#804;&#803; &#776;&#783;&#788;&#872;&#784;&#783;&#876;&#794;&#875;&#770;&#873;&#776;&#780;&#778;&#770;&#855;&#843;&#868;&#876;&#823;&#808;&#865;&#828;&#805;&#805;&#799;&#810;&#839;&#818;&#791;&#816;&#798;&#851;&#812;o&#829;&#836;&#873;&#831;&#768;&#844;&#830;&#834;&#777;&#776;&#838;&#869;&#824;&#789;&#820;&#795;&#807;&#796;&#857;&#793;&#825;&#814;&#851;f&#874;&#773;&#784;&#830;&#771;&#786;&#848;&#850;&#869;&#782;&#781;&#783;&#785;&#768;&#782;&#833;&#865;&#793;&#815;&#804;&#813;&#845;&#810;&#803;&#845;&#858;&#854; &#787;&#782;&#787;&#788;&#771;&#786;&#788;&#850;&#831;&#780;&#801;&#821;&#864;&#791;&#817;&#818;&#800;&#800;&#813;c&#785;&#768;&#879;&#779;&#838;&#774;&#802;&#807;&#795;&#798;&#791;&#841;&#810;&#804;&#803;&#811;h&#769;&#838;&#775;&#875;&#838;&#769;&#848;&#834;&#876;&#831;&#784;&#871;&#831;&#775;&#842;&#859;&#875;&#808;&#847;&#823;&#862;&#852;&#858;&#804;&#819;&#791;&#804;&#818;&#816;&#793;&#827;&#851;&#816;&#790;&#799;&#798;&#818;a&#875;&#867;&#844;&#855;&#868;&#824;&#856;&#832;&#801;&#800;&#790;&#837;&#812;&#846;&#854;&#793;&#793;o&#877;&#871;&#870;&#772;&#781;&#871;&#769;&#848;&#838;&#834;&#867;&#833;&#861;&#816;&#800;&#804;&#800;&#857;&#803;&#846;&#812;&#790;s&#838;&#788;&#830;&#850;&#785;&#830;&#771;&#878;&#834;&#868;&#850;&#850;&#868;&#795;&#801;&#865;&#811;&#854;&#819;&#852;&#828;&#854;&#840;&#803;&#828;&#846;&#809;&#798;&#814;&#810;.&#849;&#777;&#848;&#776;&#783;&#769;&#844;&#878;&#787;&#879;&#874;&#877;&#807;&#832;&#823;&#824;&#845;&#841;&#798;&#806;&#792;&#804; &#776;&#850;&#876;&#875;&#842;&#878;&#873;&#850;&#835;&#844;&#770;&#772;&#782;&#864;&#807;&#789;&#839;&#857;&#793;&#809;&#827;&#792;&#813;&#840;&#851;&#806;&#791;&#800;&#825;&#799;&#826;&#840;&#809;Z&#785;&#771;&#772;&#773;&#873;&#778;&#785;&#878;&#788;&#821;&#856;&#862;&#822;&#818;&#846;&#839;&#852;&#800;&#791;&#796;&#841;&#804;&#851;&#818;&#858;&#790;&#809;a&#876;&#870;&#849;&#867;&#850;&#878;&#830;&#864;&#822;&#790;&#800;&#851;&#804;&#846;&#839;&#817;&#791;&#825;&#826;&#796;&#827;&#817;&#814;l&#830;&#835;&#787;&#831;&#860;&#860;&#863;&#862;&#822;&#792;&#797;&#806;&#828;&#826;&#840;&#858;&#811;&#851;&#805;&#818;&#828;&#857;&#818;&#790;&#852;&#854;&#839;&#810;g&#786;&#877;&#771;&#776;&#830;&#785;&#877;&#860;&#865;&#837;&#815;&#818;&#811;&#825;&#812;&#810;&#812;&#840;o&#855;&#779;&#776;&#774;&#849;&#781;&#770;&#788;&#769;&#843;&#865;&#1161;&#863;&#1161;&#797;&#851;&#817;&#845;&#837;&#851;&#790;&#809;&#825;&#814;&#839;&#852;&#845;&#828;&#803;.&#835;&#842;&#784;&#834;&#874;&#773;&#871;&#876;&#771;&#873;&#869;&#836;&#875;&#788;&#849;&#876;&#878;&#860;&#832;&#1161;&#809;&#816;&#828;&#813;&#817;&#809;&#815;&#854;&#837;&#818;&#792;&#797;&#814;&#854;&#790;&#837; &#779;&#849;&#783;&#848;&#849;&#831;&#872;&#775;&#871;&#872;&#871;&#865;&#824;&#800;&#857;&#845;&#858;
&#831;&#870;&#794;&#772;&#856;&#860;&#804;&#846;&#791;&#793;&#813;&#839;&#818;&#818;&#793;&#809;&#793;&#815;&#840;&#818;&#809;H&#777;&#829;&#855;&#779;&#835;&#871;&#776;&#780;&#779;&#871;&#877;&#786;&#876;&#832;&#822;&#790;&#826;&#858;&#841;&#806;&#854;&#793;&#805;&#790;&#846;&#819;&#858;&#791;e&#836;&#848;&#780;&#778;&#850;&#774;&#873;&#778;&#779;&#779;&#794;&#860;&#832;&#847;&#805;&#828;&#814;&#813;&#791;&#852;&#827;&#857;&#814;&#828; &#869;&#788;&#773;&#781;&#771;&#855;&#867;&#783;&#876;&#794;&#867;&#770;&#838;&#878;&#843;&#844;&#859;&#864;&#820;&#860;&#819;&#796;&#846;&#839;&#816;&#812;&#814;&#806;&#799;&#825;&#804;w&#783;&#786;&#829;&#772;&#769;&#794;&#777;&#794;&#833;&#832;&#808;&#860;&#822;&#840;&#797;&#793;&#851;&#857;&#803;&#817;&#798;&#809;&#803;&#846;&#805;&#837;h&#879;&#878;&#870;&#849;&#871;&#794;&#878;&#794;&#783;&#772;&#777;&#848;&#859;&#879;&#785;&#878;&#802;&#824;&#823;&#789;&#802;&#810;&#793;&#853;&#840;&#803;o&#779;&#869;&#785;&#843;&#770;&#879;&#770;&#782;&#769;&#848;&#838;&#843;&#782;&#785;&#832;&#862;&#813;&#805;&#846;&#827;&#854;&#813;&#804;&#810;&#804;&#853;&#839;&#798;&#825;&#825;&#813;&#854;&#858; &#786;&#874;&#835;&#869;&#833;&#832;&#828;&#803;&#805;&#819;&#804;&#813;&#837;&#853;W&#875;&#787;&#874;&#786;&#779;&#831;&#834;&#844;&#780;&#879;&#831;&#783;&#772;&#770;&#778;&#823;&#802;&#822;&#799;&#792;&#852;&#791;&#826;&#816;&#845;&#796;&#791;&#796;&#790;&#825;&#814;&#819;&#853;&#793;a&#785;&#829;&#775;&#850;&#859;&#773;&#786;&#835;&#785;&#784;&#780;&#855;&#844;&#802;&#863;&#862;&#865;&#814;&#806;&#796;&#852;&#839;&#825;&#810;&#790;&#853;&#811;&#846;i&#780;&#842;&#831;&#874;&#870;&#835;&#868;&#831;&#834;&#768;&#874;&#774;&#768;&#775;&#772;&#863;&#801;&#795;&#818;&#841;&#814;&#800;&#828;&#840;&#851;&#806;&#806;&#818;&#825;&#792;&#837;&#813;&#798;&#800;&#853;&#845;t&#836;&#850;&#779;&#773;&#849;&#848;&#794;&#829;&#787;&#822;&#808;&#846;&#854;&#837;&#851;&#791;&#799;&#828;&#792;&#792;&#817;&#804;&#846;&#806;&#845;&#804;s&#782;&#877;&#774;&#774;&#876;&#838;&#870;&#776;&#842;&#1161;&#822;&#824;&#789;&#837;&#797;&#845;&#812;&#818;&#812;&#816;&#805;&#840;&#852;&#837;&#827;&#790;&#811;&#845;&#815;&#818;&#819;&#854; &#875;&#776;&#788;&#784;&#773;&#774;&#850;&#830;&#821;&#802;&#861;&#853;&#810;&#819;&#796;&#803;&#845;&#852;&#828;&#796;B&#768;&#848;&#834;&#783;&#843;&#829;&#784;&#779;&#830;&#778;&#871;&#879;&#873;&#855;&#860;&#802;&#861;&#805;&#793;&#841;&#837;e&#867;&#784;&#782;&#774;&#874;&#870;&#789;&#856;&#863;&#795;&#814;&#815;&#853;&#827;&#811;&#818;h&#875;&#855;&#778;&#783;&#787;&#868;&#774;&#783;&#875;&#836;&#871;&#786;&#802;&#823;&#858;&#827;&#790;&#819;&#816;i&#838;&#879;&#850;&#849;&#849;&#830;&#768;&#879;&#836;&#807;&#866;&#832;&#797;&#819;&#828;&#857;&#841;&#798;&#817;&#796;&#845;&#796;&#813;&#846;&#818;n&#877;&#778;&#784;&#769;&#878;&#834;&#785;&#774;&#877;&#877;&#776;&#771;&#785;&#782;&#850;&#794;&#829;&#783;&#821;&#832;&#806;&#796;&#806;&#798;&#852;&#790;&#817;&#793;&#798;&#791;&#837;&#846;&#809;&#827;&#841;&#791;&#813;&#791;d&#785;&#844;&#769;&#873;&#794;&#787;&#779;&#784;&#795;&#866;&#864;&#863;&#853;&#815;&#809;&#810;&#811;&#819;&#810; &#848;&#778;&#843;&#873;&#774;&#864;&#807;&#821;&#846;&#857;&#852;&#804;&#845;&#805;&#846;&#790;&#828;&#792;&#811;&#837;&#799;&#853;&#796;&#837;&#858;T&#835;&#849;&#844;&#876;&#842;&#872;&#782;&#876;&#830;&#788;&#789;&#866;&#858;&#857;&#790;&#799;&#803;&#813;&#793;&#828;&#839;&#828;&#798;&#815;&#817;h&#843;&#872;&#780;&#784;&#774;&#844;&#782;&#859;&#768;&#786;&#771;&#780;&#856;&#861;&#862;&#820;&#854;&#792;&#854;&#796;&#816;&#790;&#817;&#810;&#846;&#797;&#809;e&#867;&#850;&#774;&#875;&#877;&#859;&#873;&#871;&#879;&#831;&#782;&#849;&#848;&#836;&#875;&#860;&#808;&#818;&#839;&#840;&#812;&#809;&#851;&#839;&#826;&#803;&#825;&#803;&#853;&#839;&#845; &#877;&#830;&#784;&#875;&#877;&#788;&#1161;&#822;&#789;&#822;&#822;&#852;&#837;&#814;&#790;&#837;&#810;&#790;&#853;&#811;&#828;&#811;&#806;&#819;&#803;&#819;&#819;&#851;&#841;W&#776;&#771;&#876;&#872;&#867;&#830;&#867;&#787;&#771;&#778;&#788;&#874;&#871;&#831;&#861;&#856;&#823;&#824;&#797;&#826;&#854;&#818;&#790;&#790;a&#868;&#877;&#870;&#788;&#843;&#850;&#838;&#838;&#768;&#778;&#785;&#772;&#856;&#820;&#802;&#808;&#802;&#805;&#837;&#813;&#803;l&#768;&#773;&#842;&#831;&#869;&#873;&#872;&#782;&#830;&#843;&#781;&#787;&#777;&#834;&#835;&#830;&#830;&#775;&#873;&#856;&#795;&#1161;&#815;&#846;&#853;&#818;&#797;&#798;&#817;&#799;&#828;&#798;&#814;&#852;&#818;&#791;&#852;l&#875;&#879;&#772;&#786;&#831;&#868;&#782;&#869;&#778;&#776;&#772;&#878;&#843;&#787;&#835;&#770;&#808;&#847;&#846;&#793;&#790;&#797;&#854;.&#777;&#783;&#771;&#834;&#771;&#773;&#863;&#820;&#795;&#802;&#789;&#854;&#841;&#793;&#792;&#799;&#853;&#813;
&#874;&#850;&#785;&#783;&#871;&#831;&#843;&#780;&#774;&#777;&#835;&#870;&#843;&#784;&#787;&#874;&#868;&#823;&#856;&#789;&#809;&#840;&#797;&#826;&#814;&#825;&#811;&#845;&#851;&#852;&#813;&#818;&#800;Z&#849;&#844;&#874;&#780;&#871;&#855;&#879;&#772;&#867;&#879;&#856;&#823;&#805;&#828;&#827;&#797;&#827;&#800;&#840;&#839;&#813;&#819;&#803;&#841;&#809;&#853;&#803;&#818;&#818;A&#787;&#829;&#771;&#874;&#849;&#867;&#784;&#831;&#847;&#801;&#820;&#801;&#841;&#845;&#819;&#810;&#854;&#815;&#854;&#800;&#800;&#796;&#803;L&#874;&#785;&#780;&#775;&#878;&#772;&#867;&#876;&#879;&#784;&#834;&#823;&#801;&#1161;&#862;&#796;&#800;&#857;&#800;&#791;&#813;&#799;G&#836;&#874;&#870;&#782;&#786;&#870;&#877;&#870;&#836;&#877;&#830;&#769;&#789;&#865;&#824;&#865;&#798;&#854;&#816;&#846;&#857;&#827;&#793;&#816;&#805;&#793;&#857;&#812;&#857;&#839;&#790;O&#878;&#868;&#779;&#869;&#869;&#855;&#877;&#861;&#833;&#822;&#795;&#866;&#796;&#817;&#792;&#852;&#826;&#796;&#796;&#845;&#825;&#810;&#790;&#809;&#803;&#853;&#803;&#827;!&#878;&#788;&#782;&#848;&#778;&#773;&#869;&#784;&#780;&#838;&#856;&#822;&#790;&#819;&#814;&#811;&#845;&#828;&#828;&#827;&#796;&#814;&#852;&#837;&#797;



Er hat es proviziert... wirklich!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2011)

Liegt das an meinem PC oder hat Petersburg echt ne komische Schrift ? xD


----------



## Petersburg (17. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Liegt das an meinem PC oder hat Petersburg echt ne komische Schrift ? xD



L&#855;&#870;&#788;&#779;&#768;&#842;&#843;&#809;&#854;&#804;i&#775;&#834;&#879;&#836;&#782;&#802;&#857;&#817;&#800;&#806;&#851;&#852;&#837;e&#818;&#814;&#803;&#852;g&#862;&#800;&#804;&#805;&#854;&#819;t&#836;&#830;&#834;&#860;&#826;&#816;&#800; &#859;&#787;a&#877;&#782;&#872;&#830;&#777;&#822;n&#835;&#868;&#780;&#844;&#769;&#844;&#879;&#832;&#797;&#853;&#798;&#854;&#819;&#827;&#839; &#864;&#814;&#813;&#825;&#846;&#810;&#826;&#851;d&#850;&#873;&#842;&#770;&#871;&#823;&#852;&#799;&#853;&#810;&#809;&#798;&#810;e&#785;i&#781;&#872;&#788;&#782;&#859;&#782;&#848;&#860;&#814;&#799;&#792;&#858;&#840;&#817;n&#860;&#840;e&#871;&#850;&#768;&#870;&#774;&#876;&#794;&#795;m&#842;&#776;&#777;&#780;&#848;&#774;&#773;&#847;&#793;&#791;&#841;&#828;&#804; &#838;&#811;&#818;&#799;&#817;&#828;&#841;P&#849;&#772;&#868;&#771;&#775;&#878;&#821;&#812;&#816;&#846;&#854;&#800;&#828;c&#835;&#874;&#874;&#806;&#791;&#857;&#828;&#790;&#853;,&#770;&#849;&#850;&#855;&#799;&#799;&#853;&#840;&#817; &#792;b&#871;&#772;&#768;&#815;&#810;e&#838;&#830;&#835;&#780;&#790;i&#870;&#871;&#781;&#816;&#810;&#790;&#806;&#804;&#797;&#805; &#874;&#835;&#785;&#868;&#1161;&#852;&#817;&#819;&#793;&#799;&#790;m&#780;&#844;&#872;&#873;&#786;&#840;&#812;&#813;&#828;&#793;&#837;i&#777;&#834;&#831;&#774;&#877;&#780;&#784;&#816;&#792;&#841;&#826;&#857;&#791;&#853;r&#768;&#870;&#859;&#768;&#877;&#831;&#866;&#790;&#825;&#813; &#794;&#861;&#853;&#791;&#812;&#852; &#829;&#877;&#830;&#871;&#843;&#797;&#845;&#858;&#837;&#800;&#809;i&#868;&#811;s&#842;&#836;&#873;&#784;&#821;&#798;t&#775;&#778;&#781;&#797;&#799; &#788;&#878;&#783;&#773;&#877;&#871;&#834;&#798;&#816;&#828;&#858;a&#869;&#768;&#779;&#768;&#873;&#775;&#827;&#792;&#806;&#828;&#792;&#852;&#803;l&#855;&#879;&#776;&#811;&#790;&#796;&#805;l&#874;&#778;&#847;&#818;e&#838;&#838;&#782;&#848;&#813;&#809;&#790;s&#856;&#803;&#804;&#840;&#839;&#791; &#848;&#878;&#777;&#850;&#842;n&#836;&#873;&#776;&#794;&#844;&#794;&#862;&#853;&#819;&#792;o&#836;&#838;&#848;&#775;&#855;&#772;&#808;&#827;r&#830;&#768;&#776;&#844;&#779;&#877;&#770;&#851;&#852;m&#778;&#782;&#842;&#770;&#833;a&#795;l&#787;&#843;&#801;&#837;&#857;&#797;&#825;&#819;&#852;
&#788;&#839;&#827;&#840;&#853;&#840;&#845;


----------



## Konov (17. September 2011)

Abend Kiddies


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> L&#809;&#854;&#804;&#855;&#870;&#788;&#779;&#768;&#842;&#843;i&#802;&#857;&#817;&#800;&#806;&#851;&#852;&#775;&#834;&#879;&#776;&#769;&#782;&#837;e&#818;&#814;&#803;&#852;g&#800;&#804;&#805;&#854;&#819;&#862;&#7831;&#826;&#816;&#800;&#769;&#830;&#834;&#860; &#859;&#787;a&#822;&#877;&#782;&#872;&#830;&#777;n&#797;&#853;&#798;&#854;&#819;&#827;&#839;&#787;&#868;&#780;&#844;&#769;&#844;&#879;&#768; &#814;&#813;&#825;&#846;&#810;&#826;&#851;&#864;d&#823;&#852;&#799;&#853;&#810;&#809;&#798;&#810;&#850;&#873;&#842;&#770;&#871;&#519;i&#814;&#799;&#792;&#858;&#840;&#817;&#781;&#872;&#788;&#782;&#859;&#782;&#848;&#860;n&#840;&#860;e&#795;&#871;&#850;&#768;&#870;&#774;&#876;&#794;m&#842;&#776;&#777;&#780;&#848;&#774;&#773;&#847;&#793;&#791;&#841;&#828;&#804; &#811;&#818;&#799;&#817;&#828;&#841;&#838;P&#821;&#812;&#816;&#846;&#854;&#800;&#828;&#849;&#772;&#868;&#771;&#775;&#878;c&#806;&#791;&#857;&#828;&#790;&#853;&#787;&#874;&#874;,&#799;&#799;&#853;&#840;&#817;&#770;&#849;&#850;&#855; &#792;b&#815;&#810;&#871;&#772;&#768;e&#790;&#838;&#830;&#787;&#780;&#7725;&#810;&#790;&#806;&#804;&#797;&#805;&#870;&#871;&#781; &#874;&#787;&#785;&#868;&#1161;&#852;&#817;&#819;&#793;&#799;&#790;m&#840;&#812;&#813;&#828;&#793;&#780;&#844;&#872;&#873;&#786;&#837;&#7725;&#792;&#841;&#826;&#857;&#791;&#853;&#777;&#834;&#831;&#774;&#877;&#780;&#784;r&#790;&#825;&#813;&#768;&#870;&#859;&#768;&#877;&#831;&#866; &#853;&#791;&#812;&#852;&#794;&#861; &#797;&#845;&#858;&#800;&#809;&#829;&#877;&#830;&#871;&#843;&#837;i&#811;&#868;s&#821;&#798;&#842;&#776;&#769;&#873;&#784;&#7787;&#797;&#799;&#778;&#781; &#798;&#816;&#828;&#858;&#788;&#878;&#783;&#773;&#877;&#871;&#834;a&#827;&#792;&#806;&#828;&#792;&#852;&#803;&#869;&#768;&#779;&#768;&#873;&#775;l&#811;&#790;&#796;&#805;&#855;&#879;&#776;l&#874;&#778;&#847;&#818;&#7705;&#809;&#790;&#838;&#838;&#782;&#848;&#7779;&#804;&#840;&#839;&#791;&#856; &#848;&#878;&#777;&#850;&#842;n&#853;&#819;&#792;&#776;&#769;&#873;&#776;&#844;&#794;&#794;&#862;&#491;&#827;&#776;&#769;&#838;&#848;&#775;&#855;&#772;r&#851;&#852;&#830;&#768;&#776;&#844;&#779;&#877;&#770;m&#778;&#782;&#842;&#770;&#769;a&#795;l&#801;&#857;&#797;&#825;&#819;&#852;&#787;&#843;&#837;
> &#839;&#827;&#840;&#853;&#840;&#845;&#788;



Neo, bist du es ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. September 2011)

Hat noch jemand die Fifa 12 Demo gezockt? Mir hat sie echt Spaß gemacht. Ich frage mich nur, wie das mit den Fotos im Karrieremodus gelöst wird... irgendwann hat man ja nur noch vom Spiel erstellte ehemalige Jugendspieler - die haben ja dann kein Foto.


----------



## Reflox (17. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend Kiddies



güddähn ahpänd onkl Kohnof


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand die Fifa 12 Demo gezockt? Mir hat sie echt Spaß gemacht. Ich frage mich nur, wie das mit den Fotos im Karrieremodus gelöst wird... irgendwann hat man ja nur noch vom Spiel erstellte ehemalige Jugendspieler - die haben ja dann kein Foto.



Hab sie gezockt und war begeistert. Zwar nur die Demo aufm PC, selbst da fand ich es einfach nur klasse. Mit den Fotos weiß ich das nicht so, wär aber nice (zumindest fürn PC) wenn man die selbst einfügen kann, bezweifle ich aber um ehrlich zu sein.

BTW: ich glaube wir müssen Petersburg aus der Matrix rausholen...


----------



## Reflox (17. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> BTW: ich glaube wir müssen Petersburg aus der Matrix rausholen...



Aber sofort, bevor der noch auf die Idee kommt, die Matrix zu verändern.


----------



## Petersburg (17. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Aber sofort, bevor der noch auf die Idee kommt, die Matrix zu verändern.



Why not Zoidberg?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :E


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yea, why not ?


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2011)

GUTEN ABEND


----------



## Konov (17. September 2011)

Huhu Razyl.

Guckt noch jemand Schlag den Raab?
Gleich Autorennen. ^^


----------



## Petersburg (17. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> GUTEN ABEND



A&#782;&#831;&#859;&#794;&#782;&#829;&#875;&#822;&#822;&#833;&#840;&#826;&#806;&#816;b&#784;&#873;&#787;&#835;&#788;&#786;&#777;&#850;&#786;&#795;&#822;&#809;&#825;&#826;&#827;&#792;&#812;e&#835;&#876;&#773;&#879;&#770;&#872;&#794;&#776;&#778;&#789;&#852;n&#768;&#785;&#772;&#859;&#842;&#780;&#872;&#785;&#825;&#790;&#857;&#792;&#857;d&#879;&#781;&#771;&#808;&#822;&#795;&#792;&#811;&#828;&#798;&#818;&#800;&#814;&#804;&#815;?&#869;&#843;&#879;&#782;&#871;&#842;&#787;&#814;&#804;&#858;&#857;&#852;&#806;&#853; &#868;&#836;&#849;&#844;&#855;&#842;&#801;&#820;&#858;&#811;&#792;&#841;&#811;&#798;&#803;E&#786;&#829;&#849;&#834;&#811;&#791;&#790;&#837;&#792;&#813;&#810;&#812;&#803;s&#867;&#829;&#877;&#834;&#869;&#849;&#817;&#799;&#791;&#837;&#796;&#840;&#793; &#844;&#821;&#846;&#858;&#816;&#797;&#792;&#852;&#792;&#792;i&#782;&#788;&#856;&#821;&#858;&#791;&#806;&#797;s&#842;&#868;&#874;&#783;&#784;&#862;&#846;&#828;&#799;&#814;t&#869;&#788;&#821;&#837;&#812;&#857;&#841;&#819;&#845;&#852;&#819;&#800; &#778;&#843;&#785;&#775;&#776;&#776;&#842;&#850;&#866;&#789;&#853;&#797;&#799;&#804;&#809;&#818;&#811;&#852;n&#844;&#774;&#787;&#780;&#832;&#821;&#828;&#825;&#840;&#796;&#839;&#790;&#810;a&#769;&#869;&#769;&#869;&#831;&#781;&#861;&#847;&#841;&#809;&#819;&#840;&#806;&#804;&#857;c&#772;&#848;&#783;&#801;&#832;&#825;h&#868;&#878;&#848;&#780;&#874;&#832;&#833;&#825;&#811;&#793;&#805;&#803;t&#855;&#773;&#836;&#778;&#769;&#770;&#781;&#805;&#826;&#827;&#845;&#797;&#845;&#809;!&#779;&#863;&#802;&#792;&#813;&#816;&#854;&#819;&#796; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (17. September 2011)

hallo ihr sexy objekte


----------



## Petersburg (17. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> hallo ihr sexy objekte



ICH BIN EIN WÜRFEL!


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Huhu Razyl.
> 
> Guckt noch jemand Schlag den Raab?
> Gleich Autorennen. ^^



Ich mag SDR net


----------



## Kamsi (17. September 2011)

wird schlag den raab überlänge haben oder kann man sich den spielfilm anschauen ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2011)

Wird wohl Überlänge haben, will aber Matrix gucken -.-'


----------



## Alux (17. September 2011)

tach


----------



## Carcharoth (17. September 2011)

Testposting für Gummistifel ohne IE oO


----------



## Petersburg (17. September 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Testposting für Gummistifel ohne IE oO



Gummiestiefel wieder anziehen!


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Testposting für Gummistifel ohne IE oO



O_o

IE? KETZÖÖÖR!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. September 2011)

Sali zeme :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2011)

Mayonaise !


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2011)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Sali zeme :>



Mein Schweinchen ^.^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (18. September 2011)

Hier ist ja gar nichts mehr los :'< 

Dann verabschiede ich mich auch mal. cu und gn8


----------



## Razyl (18. September 2011)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hier ist ja gar nichts mehr los :'<
> 
> Dann verabschiede ich mich auch mal. cu und gn8



Naja, ist ja auch recht spät. Und es gibt Tage, da ist hier wirklich nicht viel los =/

Nachti Schweinchen


----------



## Arosk (18. September 2011)

noch wer da?


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2011)

GUTEN ABEND :O


----------



## Kamsi (19. September 2011)

punisher warzone auf pro7 ^^

nur leider wohl wieder cut aber netter action film ^^


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2011)

Öder Film


----------



## Lordcocain (19. September 2011)

jop. der erste war ja noch halbwegs interessant. aber Warzone is wirklich mies.


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Öder Film



ZAM!

Wie ergeht es dir?


----------



## Kamsi (19. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Öder Film



das ist nen popcorn film zam ^^

Brain aus Fun an ^^


----------



## Konov (19. September 2011)

Guten Abend und gute Nacht


----------



## Kamsi (19. September 2011)

ob man der piratenpartei erzählen sollte das heute in wow piratentag ist - vieleicht bekommt damit wow mal wieder gute presse ^^


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ob man der piratenpartei erzählen sollte das heute in wow piratentag ist - vieleicht bekommt damit wow mal wieder gute presse ^^



Das liegt wohl allgemein daran, dass heute internationaler "Talk like a Pirate"-Day ist


----------



## Zonalar (19. September 2011)

Joho, ihr landratten. Wo is der Grog?


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2011)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrr *glucker*


----------



## Petersburg (19. September 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Joho, ihr landratten. Wo is der Grog?



Grog? Ich bitte Sie, so etwas servieren wir hier nicht. Sie könnten aber einen Tee haben.


----------



## schneemaus (19. September 2011)

Naböhnd *wink*

Sagt mal.. Ich such grad ganz verzweifelt n Video. War glaub ich in schwarz-weiß, es ging darum, dass Leute am PC saßen und z.B. die Kiddies mit Quest-Ausrufezeichen über'm Kopp ankamen, die Personen erst nicht, dann doch reagiert haben. Im Hintergrund lief "Realize the Real Lies" von Aequitas. Hab das Video in meinem alten Account in den Favoriten gehabt, der ist ja aber leider gehackt und dann gelöscht worden -.-" Und ich suche und suche und find's nicht mehr. Weiß zufällig jemand, wie dieses Video hieß oder hat sogar den Link? Fänd ich echt super x)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. September 2011)

Ahoi, mal sehen, was ich für nen Titel habe!


----------



## Petersburg (19. September 2011)

Ich habe meinen Avatar mal den heutigen Gegebenheiten angepasst.


----------



## Konov (19. September 2011)

Abend allerseits


----------



## Petersburg (19. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend allerseits



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJP1DphOWPs[/youtube]

Nope, Chuck Testa


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. September 2011)

Dieser elende Luschenhaufen.


----------



## Lexren (19. September 2011)

guten abend ihr nachtschwaermer. hach das weckt immer erinnerungen 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Petersburg (19. September 2011)

Lexren schrieb:


> guten abend ihr nachtschwaermer. hach das weckt immer erinnerungen
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



Sprach jemand mit 11 Beiträgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (19. September 2011)

lol ^^


----------



## Olliruh (19. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cjrz7vJTi_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nabend !


----------



## Petersburg (19. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> lol ^^



^This


----------



## Lexren (19. September 2011)

1. evtl. mal anmeldedatum checken bevor man flamed
2. meine ich nachts aktiv zu sein, da mir dies durch arbeit derzeit nicht mehr moeglich ist
3. ich war hier nie der grosse schreiber bei buffed, eher stetiger forenleser

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Konov (19. September 2011)

Lexren schrieb:


> 1. evtl. mal anmeldedatum checken bevor man flamed
> 2. meine ich nachts aktiv zu sein, da mir dies durch arbeit derzeit nicht mehr moeglich ist
> 3. ich war hier nie der grosse schreiber bei buffed, eher stetiger forenleser
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



Registriert seit Dezember 2006. ^^

Würde sagen Lexren - Petersburg 1:0


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Naböhnd *wink*
> 
> Sagt mal.. Ich such grad ganz verzweifelt n Video. War glaub ich in schwarz-weiß, es ging darum, dass Leute am PC saßen und z.B. die Kiddies mit Quest-Ausrufezeichen über'm Kopp ankamen, die Personen erst nicht, dann doch reagiert haben. Im Hintergrund lief "Realize the Real Lies" von Aequitas. Hab das Video in meinem alten Account in den Favoriten gehabt, der ist ja aber leider gehackt und dann gelöscht worden -.-" Und ich suche und suche und find's nicht mehr. Weiß zufällig jemand, wie dieses Video hieß oder hat sogar den Link? Fänd ich echt super x)



Zu wenig Info


----------



## schneemaus (19. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zu wenig Info



Also an eins dieser Szenarien kann ich mich noch genauer erinnern: Eine Frau und Mutter sitzt am PC, die Kiddies kommen rein (eben alles in schwarz-weiß), beide goldene Ausrufezeichen auf dem Kopf (ja, die waren nicht schwarz-weiß), eben die WoW-Questgeber-Ausrufezeichen, die Mutter spielt erst noch weiter, steht aber dann doch auf und geht mit den Kindern spielen. Und das Lied ist mir eben auch noch in Erinnerung, weil ich mich damals gefragt hab, ob es "Realize the Real Lies" oder "Life" hieß. So ein Mist aber auch, dass ich das in den Tiefen Weiten Youtubes nicht mehr finde T_T


----------



## Petersburg (19. September 2011)

Lexren schrieb:


> 1. evtl. mal anmeldedatum checken bevor man flamed
> 2. meine ich nachts aktiv zu sein, da mir dies durch arbeit derzeit nicht mehr moeglich ist
> 3. ich war hier nie der grosse schreiber bei buffed, eher stetiger forenleser
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



Ehrlich gesagt, ich habe das Anmeldegatum "gecheckt", trotzdem hattest du nur 11 Beiträge, weswegen dich hier wohl keiner kennen wird.
Egal ob du seit 2006 24h den Nachtschwärmer liest 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (19. September 2011)

Ich bin heute mal wieder AGGRESSIV!

Wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bin heute mal wieder AGGRESSIV!
> 
> Wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben.



Immerhin geht dein Profilbild wieder. 

Zeichen der Hoffnung!


----------



## Deanne (19. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Immerhin geht dein Profilbild wieder.
> 
> Zeichen der Hoffnung!



Sonst wäre ich noch aggressiver und dann könnte es zu unschönen Szenen kommen. ARGH!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. September 2011)

gleich verschwinden die piraten wieder  arrr!


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bin heute mal wieder AGGRESSIV!
> 
> Wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben.



Warum, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Petersburg (19. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sonst wäre ich noch aggressiver und dann könnte es zu unschönen Szenen kommen. ARGH!



Unschöne Szenen? Leute, schnappt euch die Kamera, heute gibt es einen 1 A Splatterfilm!


----------



## Deanne (19. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum, wenn man fragen darf?



Irgendeine Sau hat bei mir vor die Haustür gekotzt.


----------



## Petersburg (19. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Irgendeine Sau hat bei mir vor die Haustür gekotzt.



Setz ein Kopfgeld auf die Person aus.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. September 2011)

Will meinen Piraten Titel sehen.


----------



## Dominau (19. September 2011)

Navigator Blizzlord, ist ja lame 

Edit: FU, ich hab ja auch den Navigator Titel


----------



## Konov (20. September 2011)

Ein Glück, das Piratenzeuch ist weg. ^^


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Oh man, ich sollte es unterlassen, ernsthafte Themen mit Freunden online zu diskutieren. Es kommt immer total planloser, sülziger Schwachsinn heraus, der mir kurze Zeit später total peinlich ist. Naja, ich bin dann mal off, so für die nächsten zwei Monate. Wer mich sucht, kann ja mal im Wörterbuch bei V wie "Vollblamage" oder P wie "Peinlich" gucken. Haha.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. September 2011)

Deanne will uns verlassen!

PANIK NOW!


----------



## Razyl (20. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh man, ich sollte es unterlassen, ernsthafte Themen online zu diskutieren. Es kommt immer total planloser Schwachsinn heraus, der mir kurze Zeit später total peinlich ist. Naja, ich bin dann mal off, so für die nächsten zwei Monate. Wer mich sucht, kann ja mal im Wörterbuch bei V wie "Vollblamage" oder P wie "Peinlich" gucken. Haha.



Wieso? D:



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Deanne will uns verlassen!
> 
> PANIK NOW!



Was wolltest du von mir eben im ICQ?


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso? D:



Hab einer Freundin, mit der ich verstritten bin, eine Message bei Facebook geschickt und irgendwie kommt mir das gerade total pathetisch und aufgesetzt vor. 
Aber persönlich mitteilen ging leider nicht, sie ist im Urlaub. Naja, erst mal die Reaktion abwarten.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. September 2011)

Hab ne nicht löschbare Datei aufm Desktop. :<


----------



## Razyl (20. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hab einer Freundin, mit der ich verstritten bin, eine Message bei Facebook geschickt und irgendwie kommt mir das gerade total pathetisch und aufgesetzt vor.
> Aber persönlich mitteilen ging leider nicht, sie ist im Urlaub. Naja, erst mal die Reaktion abwarten.



Ach, das wird schon  Nicht immer übertreiben ^^



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hab ne nicht löschbare Datei aufm Desktop. :<



Wie heißt die denn?


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

was für eine ?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. September 2011)

War mal eine PDF Datei die ich dann in einen anderen Order mit Strg+V verschoben hab.
Wenn ich die Datei jetzt löschen/umbennen will kommt: "Das Element befindet sich nicht mehr in C:\Benutzer\Thomas\Desktop. Überprüfen Sie den Ort des Elements und wiederholen Sie den Vorgang."

Fakedatei mit gleichem Namen erstellen geht auch nicht, überschreibt zwar die alte, aber dann ist die neue nicht mehr löschbar.


----------



## Razyl (20. September 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> War mal eine PDF Datei die ich dann in einen anderen Order mit Strg+V verschoben hab.
> Wenn ich die Datei jetzt löschen/umbennen will kommt: "Das Element befindet sich nicht mehr in C:\Benutzer\Thomas\Desktop. Überprüfen Sie den Ort des Elements und wiederholen Sie den Vorgang."
> 
> Fakedatei mit gleichem Namen erstellen geht auch nicht, überschreibt zwar die alte, aber dann ist die neue nicht mehr löschbar.



Die Datei bleibt da immer? Auch nach einem Rechner-Neustart?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. September 2011)

Jop, aber das machen wir morgen, muss in mein Bettchen, morgen Berufschule. :<


----------



## Razyl (20. September 2011)

Guten Abend ;o


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Nabend zusammen.


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

guten abend ihr 2

was ist eingentlich das ansehen das bei meinem profil steht ?


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> guten abend ihr 2
> 
> was ist eingentlich das ansehen das bei meinem profil steht ?



Wenn man einen deiner Posts positiv bewertet, steigt dein Ansehen um 1.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Das frage ich mich auch manchmal. Hallo.


----------



## Konov (20. September 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Wie oft du +1 bekommst. (Der grüne Button rechts unten bei deinen Posts) 

Und nabend ihr alle^^


----------



## Sabito (20. September 2011)

Guten Abend.
(War lange nicht mehr hier, werde auch nicht vermisst oder?^^)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> (War lange nicht mehr hier, werde auch nicht vermisst oder?^^)



Nabend, doch klar.  

Wie war das Date eig. ?


----------



## Konov (20. September 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> (War lange nicht mehr hier, werde auch nicht vermisst oder?^^)



Doch! Wie gehts dir?


----------



## Razyl (20. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen.



Abend, gehts dir heute besser? 



Sabito schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> (War lange nicht mehr hier, werde auch nicht vermisst oder?^^)



WIESO HAST DU UNS VERLASSEN?!?!?!?


----------



## Sabito (20. September 2011)

So erstmal, das Date musste ich absagen, aufgrund mangelnder Gesundheit (also war krank), habe von ihr dann später nen Korb bekommen, mir geht es zur Zeit gut, ich habe euch nicht verlassen Razyl, sondern nur einfach vergessen (habe Animes gesuchtet xD)....... naja, was die Liebe angeht poste ich nicht mehr hier, habe ja schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, gibt es nur über PM die Infos.^^


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend, gehts dir heute besser?



Och, zumindest hab ich das gestrige Problem geklärt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Oh das tut mir leid. Ist natürlich doof, aber wenn sie so reagiert, war sie es auch net wert. 

Und im letzten Punkt hast du auch Recht, irgendwann rächt sich das mal, wer weiß. ^^


----------



## Konov (20. September 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> So erstmal, das Date musste ich absagen, aufgrund mangelnder Gesundheit (also war krank), habe von ihr dann später nen Korb bekommen, mir geht es zur Zeit gut, ich habe euch nicht verlassen Razyl, sondern nur einfach vergessen (habe Animes gesuchtet xD)....... naja, was die Liebe angeht poste ich nicht mehr hier, habe ja schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, gibt es nur über PM die Infos.^^



Willkommen zurück jedenfalls. ^^


----------



## Sabito (20. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Oh das tut mir leid. Ist natürlich doof, aber wenn sie so reagiert, war sie es auch net wert.
> 
> Und im letzten Punkt hast du auch Recht, irgendwann rächt sich das mal, wer weiß. ^^



Naja, sage nur jetzt bin ich glücklich.^^

@ Konov
Danke, werde versuchen wieder so oft hier zu sien, wie möglich.^^


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Oh das tut mir leid. Ist natürlich doof, aber wenn sie so reagiert, war sie es auch net wert.



Richtig! Da hast du nichts verpasst! Kopf hoch, Kid!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Anderes Thema, Nasenspray darf man nicht 2x hinterinander verwenden oder ? Bzw man "sollte" es nicht ...


----------



## Konov (20. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Anderes Thema, Nasenspray darf man nicht 2x hinterinander verwenden oder ?



Was meinst du?
2 mal sprühen hintereinander? Sollte man sogar damit genug rein kommt ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Brennt, oder?


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Anderes Thema, Nasenspray darf man nicht 2x hinterinander verwenden oder ?



Mir ist das neu. Ich kann mir das nur damit erklären, dass Bakterien an der Sprühflasche zurückbleiben und zu einer erneuten Infektion führen können. 
Aus diesem Grund soll man nach überstandenen Krankheiten ja auch die Zahnbürste wechseln.

Ich benutze das Zeug trotzdem mehrfach.


----------



## Sabito (20. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung. Oo

P.s: Habe bisher einem Mädchen das Recht aberkannt mich zu mögen, meinte erst zu mir, ja ich mag dich, wie sieht es bei dir aus und später meinte sie dann ich solle sie nie wieder anschreiben, dabei habe ich nichts getan.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Hab vor 10 Minuten schonmal gesprüht, nur jetzt ist sie wieder voll. ._______.

Es tut jetzt nix weh oder so, ich meine das mal irgendwo (wahrscheinlich von meiner Mum... -.-' )gehört zu haben.


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Habe bisher einem Mädchen das Recht aberkannt mich zu mögen, meinte erst zu mir, ja ich mag dich, wie sieht es bei dir aus und später meinte sie dann ich solle sie nie wieder anschreiben, dabei habe ich nichts getan.^^



Frauen. Wissen nie, was sie eigentlich wollen. Davon kann ich mich auch nicht freisprechen.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Roar, gut das wir anderen hier einen Penis haben. Was für ein Segen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> P.s: Habe bisher einem Mädchen das Recht aberkannt mich zu mögen, meinte erst zu mir, ja ich mag dich, wie sieht es bei dir aus und später meinte sie dann ich solle sie nie wieder anschreiben, dabei habe ich nichts getan.^^



Das hatte ich auch schon mal. Erst mich angemacht und gefragt, ob wir uns nicht am nächsten Dienstag treffen wollen. Danach dann noch 3 Tage telefoniert und am Sonntag dann war auf einmal Schluss. Hab nie wieder was von ihr gehört, sei es am Telefon oder im Internet.

Am Ende hab ich erfahren, dass sie nen Freund hatte.  1 1/2 Wochen umsonst in den Sand gesetzt, nu seh ich sie Ab und An in nem Club hier. Angesprochen hab ich sie aber nie.


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Roar, gut das wir anderen hier einen Penis haben. Was für ein Segen!



Dafür habe ich Brüste und schöne, lange Beine. Und die werde ich mir nie im besoffenen Kopf im Reißverschluss einklemmen!


----------



## Sabito (20. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich Brüste und schöne, lange Beine. Und die werde ich mir nie im besoffenen Kopf im Reißverschluss einklemmen!



Hm.... finde aber Charakter, Augen und Gesicht viel wichtiger (in der Reihenfolge)^^

Naja, gehe jetzt schlafen.^^


----------



## Konov (20. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich Brüste und schöne, lange Beine. Und die werde ich mir nie im besoffenen Kopf im Reißverschluss einklemmen!



Abwarten!


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Hm.... finde aber Charakter, Augen und Gesicht viel wichtiger (in der Reihenfolge)^^



Das macht Frauen aber nicht speziell, sowas habt ihr Kerle ja auch.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich Brüste und schöne, lange Beine. Und die werde ich mir nie im besoffenen Kopf im Reißverschluss einklemmen!


Ich kaufe nurnoch Hosen mit Knopfverschluss.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich kaufe nurnoch Hosen mit Knopfverschluss.



THIS !


----------



## Olliruh (20. September 2011)

SEX


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

So kann man sein Ansehen auch steigern Sh1k4ri! 
Ich such dich jetzt bei tumblr und dann werde ich Stalker - oh wait..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> SEX



like a boss ?


----------



## Olliruh (20. September 2011)

like a president


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Möchte jemand ein 3-Monats-Abo fürn Playboy? Ich hab das jetzt schon das zweite mal im KöPi Gewinnspiel gewonnen.


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

die artikel da sind nicht so gut ^^ da sind die artikel von stern/focus besser


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Ich möchte auch nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

ist mir zu intellektuell.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Da sind Artikel drin?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, hab noch nie einen gelesen.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Ich hatte bisher genau zwei Playboys und beides waren Flughafenausgaben - sehr geile Cover - und ich finde da steht tendenziell sogar ganz feshes Zeug drin. Mich wundert auch das den keiner will, dass habe ich nicht erwartet!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Jeder Mensch hat heutzutage Internet bzw mobiles Internet, da wird ein Playboy überflüssig.  (Wenn man sich jetzt nicht die Artikel durchlesen will... ^^)


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

sikari warum versteckst dich hinter einem t shirt ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Weiß ich nicht, war nicht ganz da als das Foto gemacht wurde. (ein wenig getrunken) 

Man sieht es nicht wirklich, nur an den kleinen Augenrändern, das Foto wird eh bald verschwinden.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Tz tz tz, für sowas ist der Playboy doch auch garnicht! Meine Ex hatte den auch gelesen als der hier rumlag.


----------



## Razyl (20. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Tz tz tz, für sowas ist der Playboy doch auch garnicht! Meine Ex hatte den auch gelesen als der hier rumlag.



Vielleicht stand deine Ex auf nackte Frauen?


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Titten-Diskussionen, la, la, la, wie öde.


----------



## Razyl (20. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Titten-Diskussionen, la, la, la, wie öde.



Über was willst du diskutieren? ;o


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Über was willst du diskutieren? ;o



Ich bin halt leider so verklemmt, ich mag über sowas nicht sprechen. Ouhou.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Titten-Diskussionen, la, la, la, wie öde.



Findest du? 
Ich denke gerade nach welcher Pi Song eigentlich der geilste ist, ich komme aber nicht zum Entschluss. Neue Drogen oder doch nen anderer?


----------



## Razyl (20. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bin halt leider so verklemmt, ich mag über sowas nicht sprechen. Ouhou.



^^

Dann reden wir über etwas anderes! \o/


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Findest du?
> Ich denke gerade nach welcher Pi Song eigentlich der geilste ist, ich komme aber nicht zum Entschluss. Neue Drogen oder doch nen anderer?



Meine Meinung? Ich kann mich auch nicht entscheiden.

Ich mag:

- Wunderkind
- Der neue igod
- Kann es sein
- 2030
- Nerdhymne
- Du bist
- Wieder und wieder
- Elfenbeinturm


----------



## Petersburg (20. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch hat heutzutage Internet bzw mobiles Internet, da wird ein Playboy überflüssig.  (Wenn man sich jetzt nicht die Artikel durchlesen will... ^^)



Halt, halt, halt, warte... Dieses Magazin ist nicht dafür da die Artikel darin zu lesen?


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> Dann reden wir über etwas anderes! \o/



Haltbare Milch oder Frische Milch was bevorzugt ihr ?


----------



## Petersburg (20. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Haltbare Milch oder Frische Milch was bevorzugt ihr ?



Keine Milch \o/


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Haltbare Milch oder Frische Milch was bevorzugt ihr ?



Warum erinnert mich das wieder an Brüste? Sorry... ^^


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Halt, halt, halt, warte... Dieses Magazin ist nicht dafür da die Artikel darin zu lesen?



nein es hat auch seit rtl exklusiv tips zur körperpflege


----------



## Razyl (20. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Haltbare Milch oder Frische Milch was bevorzugt ihr ?



H-Milch


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Meine Meinung? Ich kann mich auch nicht entscheiden.
> 
> Ich mag:
> 
> ...



Bisauf Wieder und wieder gehe ich konform. Illuminati, Neue Drogen, Achse des Schönen und 3 Minuten fehlen mir da noch. ICH KANN MICH NICHT ENTSCHEIDEN. Grr.

Übrigens woher kommt eigentlich dein Name? Ich denke einfach immer an Deanne the arsonist wenn ich deinen Namen hier lese.


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Übrigens woher kommt eigentlich dein Name? Ich denke einfach immer an Deanne the arsonist wenn ich deinen Namen hier lese.



Genau daher kommt er auch.


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Warum erinnert mich das wieder an Brüste? Sorry... ^^



Weil die brust rein anatomisch gesehen nur ein ernährungsorgan für das baby ist und damals im mittelalter der mann dachte bei der frau die hat grosse nahrungsorgane da verhungert mein nachwuchs nicht und wird gross und stark


War ateyu nicht der junge der in der unendliche geschichte mit seinem pferd versuchte die welt zuretten ?


----------



## Skatero (20. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Weil die brust rein anatomisch gesehen nur ein ernährungsorgan für das baby ist und damals im mittelalter der mann dachte bei der frau die hat grosse nahrungsorgane da verhungert mein nachwuchs nicht und wird gross und stark



Das denken doch Männer immer noch.


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

ja nur das durch silikon das baby verhungert


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Ich bin schon groß und stark und ich kann euch versichern das mein Interesse an der Brust einer Frau ganz andere Hintergründe hat o:

..und eh, ah, cool. Ich bin irgendwie stolz jetzt und bekomme Lust die zwei ersten Alben von Atreyu aus meinem CD Regal zu suchen, gott war das geile Musik..


----------



## Petersburg (20. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ja nur das durch silikon das baby verhungert



Silikon Babys!
(C) Chuck Testa.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Öhm...

Also ich trink grad H-Milch...


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

wer zur hölle ist chuck testa ? kenn nur chuck norris


----------



## Razyl (20. September 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das denken doch Männer immer noch.



Nicht verallgemeinern bitte.


----------



## Petersburg (20. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Öhm...
> 
> Also ich trink grad H-Milch...



Uaaah, Milch 



Kamsi schrieb:


> wer zur hölle ist chuck testa ? kenn nur chuck norris



http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/nope-chuck-testa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJP1DphOWPs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Jetzt sind wir doch wieder bei dem Thema. Man, man, man. Okay, was fang ich auch mit der Milch an. Haha.


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

wie ist das wetter bei euch gerade so ?


----------



## Petersburg (20. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie ist das wetter bei euch gerade so ?



Dunkel.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir doch wieder bei dem Thema. Man, man, man. Okay, was fang ich auch mit der Milch an. Haha.



Ja danke, nun hab ich wieder wat anderes im Kopf. Darf ich die Milch wegkippen... .____________: *whale is not amused*


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie ist das wetter bei euch gerade so ?



Ruhig ;o


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2011)

Woher kommt nur dieses unkeusche Gedankengut? Okay, ich wurde heute auf der Arbeit gefragt, ob ich mich nicht ausziehen und tanzen möchte, es seie so langweilig. Jetzt bin ich gezeichnet.

Hier ist es kalt, ich habe Pulli und Schal an.


----------



## Kamsi (21. September 2011)

du hast komische arbeitskollegen

ich habe pullover und jogginghose an weil auch kalt ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (21. September 2011)

Ich höre jetzt Atreyu. Wie das Wetter ist weiß ich nicht, es ist sehr dunkel und sehr ruhig - wobei meine Musik selbst den bösesten Sturm übertönen würde. Allerdings sehe ich einen Stern, einen.


----------



## Kamsi (21. September 2011)

balkon deathstyle ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LJP1DphOWPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPE, it was just Chuck Testa XDDDD


----------



## Deathstyle (21. September 2011)

Schön wärs.. :\


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Allerdings sehe ich einen Stern, einen.



Kitschig, kitschig, kitschig!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2011)

Ich hab Boxershort und T-Shirt an, mir ist warm. ._______.

@ Deathstyle

gute Wahl  Ex and Oh's <3


----------



## Kamsi (21. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Allerdings sehe ich einen Stern, einen.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1wqOyIOYKBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



?

naja mal afk wow ini spielen ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (21. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Kitschig, kitschig, kitschig!!


Ich hab so Phasen. 


@Sh1k4ri 
ich habe nur Bleeding Mascara und Suicide Notes and Butterfly Kisses und zweiteres rauscht gerade durch meine Bude.


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2011)

Jetzt gehts aber los...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts aber los...



Jop, der perfekte Zeitpunkt um Haia zu machen 

Jute Nacht euch allen


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2011)

Deanne - du bist irgendwie anders als die meisten Frauen


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deanne - du bist irgendwie anders als die meisten Frauen



Das nehme ich mal als Kompliment auf. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (21. September 2011)

Nachti Sh1k4ri! 
Ich mag das Ende von 'deinem' Song.


----------



## Skatero (21. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nachti Sh1k4ri!
> Ich mag das Ende von 'deinem' Song.



Ich mag es auch, wenn der Song aufhört. 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. September 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Gute Nacht.



Gute Nacht!


----------



## Konov (21. September 2011)

Pups! HAHAHA jetzt stinkts hier.

Heute noch besseres Wetter als gestern, bald wieder aufs Bike steigen


----------



## Deathstyle (21. September 2011)

Du Zauberer.
Ich brauch nen neues Bike wenn ich umgezogen bin.. allerdings nur was billiges für die Stadt. Ich werde hier ständig an meine Pflichten erinnert, das ist ja blöd.


----------



## Konov (21. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du Zauberer.
> Ich brauch nen neues Bike wenn ich umgezogen bin.. allerdings nur was billiges für die Stadt. Ich werde hier ständig an meine Pflichten erinnert, das ist ja blöd.



Hol dir irgendein Schrottding bei Ebay ^^ für die Stadt reicht das allemal und wenn einer was klaut ists net so wild.
Je schrottiger es ist, desto geringer die Chance, dass einer was klaut


----------



## Deathstyle (21. September 2011)

Jo das war auch mein Plan, ich schaue derzeit gern aufm Flohmarkt ob ich nichtmal das Glück habe nen uraltes Rennrad zu kriegen..


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2011)

So, Kinners, ich geh ins Bett. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Konov (21. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> So, Kinners, ich geh ins Bett. Gute Nacht.



Dem schließe ich mich an. Arrividerci!


----------



## Deathstyle (21. September 2011)

Mäh. Gute Nacht, grml.


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2011)

Nichts mehr los hier, oder was? :S


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2011)

mopmoipmop-.-


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2011)

Yay ich habe mein Kog Maw model entlich zum laufne gekriegt-.- nach 3 wochen


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> mopmoipmop-.-



Huhu Rexo


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2011)

Waa ein Razyl...








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_kPyGvqNn4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> Waa ein Razyl...



Rexo mag mich nimmer :-(


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2011)

klar mag ich dich noch xD.....das nur der normal zustand nach 4 Tassen Kaffe


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> klar mag ich dich noch xD.....das nur der normal zustand nach 4 Tassen Kaffe



Weniger Kaffee trinken


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2011)

Too Late-.-


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> Too Late-.-



Was bedrückt dich schon wieder Rexo?


----------



## Dominau (21. September 2011)

Beschissene Mittelohrentzündung. Ich kann nicht schlafen


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2011)

MOP


----------



## tonygt (21. September 2011)

LANGWEILIG scheiss lol geht net <.<


----------



## Arosk (21. September 2011)

es geht nichts über einen smp minecraft server mit leuten die man kennt xD


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> LANGWEILIG scheiss lol geht net <.<



Mein LoL geht xD


----------



## tonygt (21. September 2011)

Rexo schrieb:


> Mein LoL geht xD



Grr, ich wollte grad nen Game starten und in dem MOment hat er mich rausgeschmisse und jetzt komm ich net mehr rein. 
Boa der Film der im Was regt euch auf Thread gepostet wurde, ist einach so Wahnsinn, wie Kinder da gedrimmt werden der totale Wahnsinn und wie die da ein so verklärtes Weltbild bekommen bzw haben. Unglaublich.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. September 2011)

den film hatte ich hier schonmal für jemand anderes gepostet  man soltle aber auch dazu sagen das jesus camp nicht ganz unumstritten ist


----------



## Zonalar (21. September 2011)

Warum ist LoL immer OVER 9000!


----------



## tonygt (21. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> den film hatte ich hier schonmal für jemand anderes gepostet  man soltle aber auch dazu sagen das jesus camp nicht ganz unumstritten ist



Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen, das das nicht ganz umumstritten ist.


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2011)

_GOD DAMNED jetzt wurde ich gekickt aus LoL..... grml....need heute noch lv 30_


----------



## tonygt (21. September 2011)

Du wirst nicht mehr reinkommen. Sogar auf der Website wqerden die Server als Off angezeigt


----------



## H2OTest (21. September 2011)

so ich gönn mir jetzt grad den film oO ist ja schon übertrieben


----------



## tonygt (21. September 2011)

Hier btw der Link zur Meldung Notfallwartung

Link


----------



## orkman (21. September 2011)

LAAAANGWEILIG! bin in lol drinne aber kann nicht spielen weil die herren heute schon den ganzen tag probleme haben um matches starten zu lassen


----------



## tonygt (21. September 2011)

Das tolle an der Doku ist das sie nicht viel Kommentiert oder behauptung aufstellt, sondern einfach das ganze Zeigt und die Leute erzählen lässt.


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hier btw der Link zur Meldung Notfallwartung
> 
> Link


_
mm...die Putzfrau von Blizz arbeitet wohl auch bei Riot Games xD_


----------



## H2OTest (21. September 2011)

jap, finde ich sehr interessant, werde ich vllt mal im religions unterricht ansprechen (werte und normen)


----------



## tonygt (21. September 2011)

Und dann behaupten sie das die Islamisten gefährlich sind, sorry auch wenn das Radikal ist aber den einzigen Unterschied den ich grade sehe, ist das sie ihnen nicht befehlen sich in die luft zu sprengen.


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2011)

_Wahren Religiose diskusionen nich verboten ?_


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2011)

xD







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2011)

Hachja Riot...

eine 1/2 gute Idee und das Geld kommt dennoch rein trotz großer Fehler :S


----------



## tonygt (21. September 2011)

Ein bisschen über den Film schreiben und was man darüber denkt wird man doch wohl mal im Nachtschwärmer posten dürfen, ist ja sonst nix mehr los seit dem die Ponies verboten wurden.


----------



## H2OTest (21. September 2011)

gins noch diskutieren wir nicht sondern interpretieren nur die aussagen des films


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ein bisschen über den Film schreiben und was man darüber denkt wird man doch wohl mal im Nachtschwärmer posten dürfen, ist ja sonst nix mehr los s*eit dem die Ponies verboten wurden*.


----------



## Arosk (21. September 2011)

ich liebe youtube, 10 min buffern für 2 min video... kack primetime.


----------



## Sabito (21. September 2011)

Huhu.^^


----------



## tear_jerker (21. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ein bisschen über den Film schreiben und was man darüber denkt wird man doch wohl mal im Nachtschwärmer posten dürfen, ist ja sonst nix mehr los seit dem die Ponies verboten wurden.



du kannst deine ponies gerne wieder hier her bringen, ich hab da eine leimfabrik die ich ihnen zeigen will 

@ LoL: Ymirs ausflüchte sind auch immer inhaltsleerer :/


----------



## tonygt (21. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich liebe youtube, 10 min buffern für 2 min video... kack primetime.



Liegt wohl eher an deiner Leitung ich Buffer unter 10 Sec ^^


----------



## tonygt (21. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> du kannst deine ponies gerne wieder hier her bringen, ich hab da eine leimfabrik die ich ihnen zeigen will
> 
> @ LoL: Ymirs ausflüchte sind auch immer inhaltsleerer :/



Dsa würd ich ja gerne mal sehen was du mit Leim machen willst o_O


----------



## H2OTest (21. September 2011)

ab der 36. minute wird der film ja grausam ...


----------



## Arosk (21. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Liegt wohl eher an deiner Leitung ich Buffer unter 10 Sec ^^



kommt auf die videos an...ziemlich nervig das videos mit hohem traffic nur so wenig bandbreite bereitgestellt werden.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Dsa würd ich ja gerne mal sehen was du mit Leim machen willst o_O



ich glaub du kennst die bedeutung von leimfabriken für pferde etc nicht so recht


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2011)

LOL ich kanne noch mehr 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (21. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich glaub du kennst die bedeutung von leimfabriken für pferde etc nicht so recht



Nein ist mir gänzlich unbekannt obwohl wir 2 Pferde haben ^^


----------



## H2OTest (21. September 2011)

so jetzt muss der intressante Film erstmal How I met you mother weichen und lege mich jetzt ins bett


----------



## Olliruh (21. September 2011)

Nabend

followed mir mal bitte 
- http://olliruh.tumblr.com/ -


----------



## tear_jerker (21. September 2011)

aus pferdeknochen wird glutinleim hergestellt


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2011)

Frost Magier sind assi xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. September 2011)

ich bin mir relativ sicher das das ein todesritter sein soll^^


----------



## Konov (21. September 2011)

Abend


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich bin mir relativ sicher das das ein todesritter sein soll^^


 auch gut moglich


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2011)

okay...der hier is gemein xD







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (21. September 2011)

OMG OMG OMG Ich hab ein Gif selbst gemacht :3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> OMG OMG OMG Ich hab ein Gif selbst gemacht :3



GZ ;o


----------



## Skatero (21. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> OMG OMG OMG Ich hab ein Gif selbst gemacht :3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Schriftzug und die Brille müssen eindeutig länger da sein.


----------



## Petersburg (21. September 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der Schriftzug und die Brille müssen eindeutig länger da sein.



Nö. Deal With it


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Nö. Deal With it



Da hättest du noch dein .gif einfügen müssen


----------



## Petersburg (21. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da hättest du noch dein .gif einfügen müssen



Hätte ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Yay noch was selbst gemacht)


----------



## Skatero (21. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hätte ich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Gesicht sollte sich auch mitbewegen.


----------



## iShock (22. September 2011)

so ich bring hier mal ein wenig liebe rein






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oiwuS-_cVYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








xDDDD


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> (Yay noch was selbst gemacht)



Du wirst so selbstständig ;o


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2011)

Morgen KÖNNTE meine neue Hardware ankommen :O


----------



## tear_jerker (22. September 2011)

ist das die hardware die in den decepticon gebaut wird?


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2011)

Ich hab nur nen Autobot :O


----------



## orkman (22. September 2011)

jaaaa! LOL geht wieder !!!!!


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2011)

[gametrailers]721265[/gametrailers]


----------



## tear_jerker (22. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab nur nen Autobot :O



das gehäuse mit den blauen leuchten und turbinen sah mir aber eher böse aus^^


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Morgen KÖNNTE meine neue Hardware ankommen :O



Das heißt du kannst dann Battlefield 3 zocken?


----------



## Konov (22. September 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## orkman (22. September 2011)

ich bin auch mal off , cya


----------



## tonygt (22. September 2011)

Geil grad geht Dominion


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2011)

first ?


----------



## Dominau (22. September 2011)

Gnah, totale Langeweile gerade ><


----------



## Konov (22. September 2011)

Abend zusammen


----------



## Arosk (22. September 2011)

Es war einmal und ist nicht mehr ein riesengroßer Teddybär, der fraß am Tag ein ganzes Brot und als er starb da war er tot.

epic win xD

Wenn man über etwas sinnloses nachdenkt bekommt es den Sinn, dass darüber nachgedacht wird, wodurch man nicht mehr über etwas sinnloses nachdenkt sondern über etwas sinnvolles. Dadurch verliert man das eigentlich sinnlose Thema aus den Augen und die sinnvolle Sache, die vor den Gedankengängen sinnlos war, verliert ihren Sinn wieder. Somit denkt man wieder über etwas Sinnloses nach.  (Bitte an den Anfang dieses Punktes springen)

epic win²

Analgeneral xDD


ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Arosk (23. September 2011)

Jemand lust SC2 bissel zu zawcken?


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. September 2011)

Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr nach einem Spielabsturz Rauschen in den Boxen habt? Laut Mixer kommt da irgendwo noch was rein, aber ich finde über den Taskmanager nix... was hilft denn da außer Neustart?


----------



## Kamsi (23. September 2011)

stecker rein und raus


----------



## Noxiel (23. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> stecker rein und raus



Jup, darauf hätte ich jetzt auch Lust....


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> stecker rein und raus






Noxiel schrieb:


> Jup, darauf hätte ich jetzt auch Lust....


----------



## Kamsi (23. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4hX8L4R9Yk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (23. September 2011)

Jetzt tu' mal nicht so überrascht.


----------



## Petersburg (23. September 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Jetzt tu' mal nicht so überrascht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (23. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Jetzt tu' mal nicht so überrascht.



Oh doch! Wie läufts in der Ehe?


----------



## Noxiel (23. September 2011)

Sehr gut. Wir holen November die Flitterwochen nach und fliegen nach Hong Kong mit einem zwei bis drei Tages Ausflug nach Japan. Joa, so ist es.


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Wir holen November die Flitterwochen nach und fliegen nach Hong Kong mit einem zwei bis drei Tages Ausflug nach Japan. Joa, so ist es.



Ui nice, ich wünsche schonmal vorab viel Spaß =)


----------



## schneemaus (23. September 2011)

Tagchen!

Hach... Ich weiß nicht, was ich machen soll :/

Und Noxiel: Auch von mir vorab viel Spaß und schöne Flitterwochen in Hong Kong und Japan x)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

Sach ich auch mal Nabend 

Schaue nun schon zum Xten Mal Matrix Rev. Und wat macht  ihr so ?


----------



## schneemaus (23. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und wat macht ihr so ?



Mir Gedanken machen, wie ich meinem Vater morgen erklären soll, welchen Sport ich gerne ausüben würde und ihn gleichzeitig ganz sanft drauf hinweise, dass momentan eigentlich er das Basis-Equipment bezahlen müsste :/ *seufz*


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mir Gedanken machen, wie ich meinem Vater morgen erklären soll, welchen Sport ich gerne ausüben würde und ihn gleichzeitig ganz sanft drauf hinweise, dass momentan eigentlich er das Basis-Equipment bezahlen müsste :/ *seufz*



Ach, das wird schon. Du hast immer gute Ideen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

Was für nen Sport willste denn machen ? Tennis ?


----------



## Arosk (23. September 2011)

Gorillaringkampf


----------



## Konov (23. September 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Razyl (23. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend zusammen!



Nabend Konov


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

Draußen kreischt irgendwas ganz laut, hört sich an wie ne Katze oder ein Adler... bissl gruselig  Leider seh ich nix, und das mit ner Taschenlampe leuchte ich nu sicherlich net raus :s


----------



## Konov (24. September 2011)

Ich trinke nie wieder Alkohol. Das schwöre ich heute abend und der Nachtschwärmer soll mein Zeugnis sein, dass ich mein Versprechen halten werde.


----------



## Arosk (24. September 2011)

Schrei doch mal


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

Das hört sich wirklich schlimm an 

Oder ... ist es doch nur Chuck Testa ? o.o


----------



## schneemaus (24. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, das wird schon. Du hast immer gute Ideen



Ach, im Normalfall schon. Aber es kommt halt so doof. Ich hatte GRADE Geburtstag, hab GRADE Geschenke bekommen und finde nun DEN Sport für mich, kann mir keinen tolleren Sport vorstellen und komm dann quasi an und frag ihn wegen Equipment. Kommt halt irgendwie blöd, find ich.



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was für nen Sport willste denn machen ? Tennis ?



Um Gottes Willen, nein.



Arosk schrieb:


> Gorillaringkampf



Nicht ganz. Allerdings auch ein Vollkontaktsport 

Uuuuund.. *trommelwirbel*

Roller Derby. Und ja, ich überlasse es euch, das bei Google, Wikipedia oder Youtube nachzugucken ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

Ah stimmt das hab ich mal im Fersehen gesehen, lauter Frauen die sich gegenseitig mit Rollschuhen umgefahren haben... oder hab ich da was anderes gesehen ? 

BTW: Nabend Konov


----------



## schneemaus (24. September 2011)

Nönö, Shikari. Ungefähr so ist die extreme Kurzfassung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

Ja hab mir halt nur die wichtigsten Dinge gemerkt (ist auch lange her ._.). Frauen - Rollschuhe - gegenseitig umfahren 

Scheint in den USA ein großes DIng zu sein. Und wieso ist das so teuer ?


----------



## Arosk (24. September 2011)

Krankenhauskosten


----------



## Konov (24. September 2011)

Man is mir schlecht vom Bier. 

Ich trink nie wieder eins, ich schwörs! 
Dass mir das nochmal passiert, hätt ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Arosk (24. September 2011)

Tequila saufen <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Krankenhauskosten



Heute wohl nur Einzeiler wa ? 

@Konov

so schlimm ? musst dann wohl ne Menge getrunken haben


----------



## Razyl (24. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich trinke nie wieder Alkohol. Das schwöre ich heute abend und der Nachtschwärmer soll mein Zeugnis sein, dass ich mein Versprechen halten werde.



Okay! Ich haue dich, wenn du dagegen verstößt!


----------



## Arosk (24. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Heute wohl nur Einzeiler wa ?
> 
> @Konov
> 
> so schlimm ? musst dann wohl ne Menge getrunken haben



hab ich jemals mehr geschrieben? ich hätte sonst nie soviel beiträge


----------



## Konov (24. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Heute wohl nur Einzeiler wa ?
> 
> @Konov
> 
> so schlimm ? musst dann wohl ne Menge getrunken haben



Naja ein paar Bier, aber vorallem auch hefeweizen, glaub das vertrag ich nicht so.
Versuche mich grad mit Leitungswasser und etwas Kräckern wieder aufzupäppeln, dann gehts ins Bett.

@Razyl
Kannste gerne machen!

Sicherlich kennt das jeder, dass er mal nen Kater hatte und denkt, "nie wieder". Ich hatte das auch schon öfter aber ich war mir noch nie so sicher wie heute, dass ich auch ein einziges Bier nicht mehr brauche und wenn es nur ein simples Feierabend-Becks ist.


----------



## schneemaus (24. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Krankenhauskosten



Nicht wirklich, nein. Eigentlich entstehen da hauptsächlich blaue Flecke oder mal ne Schürfwunde je nach Boden oder mal ne leichte Prellung oder leichte Gehirnerschütterung, wenn man blöde aufkommt. Dafür lernt man ja das richtige Fallen.

Nun. 1. ist die von hier aus nächste Mannschaft in Frankfurt, was ca. 80km weg ist. Was Spritkosten bedeutet. Und zum Anderen sind da natürlich die Rollschuhe, wobei ich die günstigsten jetzt mit ca. 90 Euro gesehen hab, die Schützer und der Helm. Die logischerweise Pflicht sind. Hab z.B. ein "Einsteigerset" in nem Shop gesehen für 250 Euro. Und das ist Geld, was ich mir nicht mal so aus den Rippen schneiden kann - und mein Vater auch nicht. Deswegen überleg ich die ganze Zeit, wie ich ihm das sagen kann.

Außerdem weiß ich nicht genau, was er von dem Sport an sich halten wird. Einerseits denke ich mir "Hey, er hat in seiner Jugend American Football gespielt, der hat keine Probleme mit Vollkontakt-Sportarten", andererseits frag ich mich halt, ob es in seinen Augen eine andere Sache ist, wenn Frauen sowas machen und dann auch noch die eigene Tochter. Ach ich weiß auch nicht :/

Edit: Übrigens, Shikari:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P2W2b1WBmm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja ein paar Bier, aber vorallem auch hefeweizen, glaub das vertrag ich nicht so.
> Versuche mich grad mit Leitungswasser und etwas Kräckern wieder aufzupäppeln, dann gehts ins Bett.
> 
> @Razyl
> ...



Also ich denk meistens "das geht doch noch besser".  Nein natürlich nicht, so einen richtigen Kater hatte ich noch nie. Ich war an einem Abend mal in nem irischen Pub bei mir in der Nähe mit 3 Freunden und wir haben uns die ganze Biersorten (bis auf Becks, Astra und das normale Zeugs) runter bestellt. Dann noch 3 Kurze, da war ich dann am nächsten Tag auch ein wenig fertig. Das irische Bier haut aber auch immer doppelt rein, also bei mir zumindest. Wenn man das alles neben bei macht und nen tollen Abend hat, ist es das auch meiner Meinung nach auch wert. Wobei ich während dessen 3x beim Kickern gegen ein Mädchen verloren hatte, peinlich ^^

@ schneemaus

Danke, genau das hab ich mir eben auch schon bei Wikipedia durchgelesen


----------



## schneemaus (24. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> @ schneemaus
> 
> Danke, genau das hab ich mir eben auch schon bei Wikipedia durchgelesen



Aso x) na, dann hattest du's nu wenigstens noch visualisiert


----------



## Konov (24. September 2011)

Naja, ich glaub irgendwie vertrag ichs auch nicht, weil ich sehr viel Sport treibe und da meinen Körper recht häufig an seine Grenzen bringe.
Alkohol ist da auf dem Speiseplan einfach nie besonders sinnvoll.

So ich geh ins Bett, schlafe meinen "Rausch" aus. Gute Nacht allerseits!


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2011)

Na Ladys :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

Ja ich sollte mich auch mal hinlegen, die Katze hat endlich aufgehört zu jaulen 

Schlaft schön ^^


----------



## schneemaus (24. September 2011)

Jop, dito. Ich hau mich auch hin.

Schlaft gut *wink*


----------



## Arosk (24. September 2011)

ich stalk jetzt razyl


----------



## Razyl (24. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich stalk jetzt razyl



Wie bitte? o.O


----------



## Kamsi (24. September 2011)

arrosk hat wohl mal wieder vergessen seine tabletten zu nehmen


----------



## Razyl (24. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> arrosk hat wohl mal wieder vergessen seine tabletten zu nehmen



Das Übliche also


----------



## Arosk (24. September 2011)

ich kann nichts für mein ads


----------



## Kamsi (24. September 2011)

einfach nicht beachten und bis 10 zählen


----------



## Razyl (24. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich kann nichts für mein ads



Ernsthaft jetzt?


----------



## Arosk (24. September 2011)

jo


----------



## iShock (24. September 2011)

hallö


----------



## Kamsi (24. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ernsthaft jetzt?



Natürlich nicht

er hat es im ich habe was neues forum gelesen als die drüber diskutieren und auf deanne schimpften und jetzt denkt er wenn er sagt er hat das wär es ne ausrede für sein verhalten


----------



## Razyl (24. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht
> 
> er hat es im ich habe was neues forum gelesen als die drüber diskutieren und auf deanne schimpften und jetzt denkt er wenn er sagt er hat das wär es ne ausrede für sein verhalten



Wer schimpft auf Deanne? D:


----------



## Arosk (24. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht
> 
> er hat es im ich habe was neues forum gelesen als die drüber diskutieren und auf deanne schimpften und jetzt denkt er wenn er sagt er hat das wär es ne ausrede für sein verhalten



nicht lustig


----------



## Saji (24. September 2011)

Ich habe gerade das erste mal richtig Rusty Hearts gespielt. Also mit Gamepad und so. Macht richtig Spaß. Aus dem Spiel kann noch etwas werden!


----------



## Deanne (24. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer schimpft auf Deanne? D:



Das würde ich jetzt aber auch ganz gerne wissen, gibt gleich Bitchslaps!

Edit: Omg, das ist ja der Nachtschwärmer-Thread und nicht "Ich hab was Neues!". Asche auf mein Haupt, löscht den Scheiss bitte instant!


----------



## WesTroxX (24. September 2011)

ja, ban + folter würd ich sagen


----------



## Petersburg (24. September 2011)

WesTroxX schrieb:


> ja, ban + folter würd ich sagen



Für dich? Gerne


----------



## Konov (24. September 2011)

Abend zusammen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

Komm schon Peter, du willst es doch auch 

Nabend ihr!


----------



## Konov (24. September 2011)

"Wo ist Fred" auf Sat1... unbedingt einschalten, wer sich langweilt. ^^

Geiler Film


----------



## schneemaus (25. September 2011)

Nabeeeeeend *wink*

Gute Launeeeee x)

@Konov: Ja, Wo ist Fred ist toll, hab mich gut amüsiert x)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2011)

Hat dein Pappa ja gesagt schneemaus ?


----------



## schneemaus (25. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hat dein Pappa ja gesagt schneemaus ?



Ja, so in der Art  Ich so "Papa?" "Ja?" "Ich weiß, was ich mir zu Weihnachten wünsche" "Aha, was denn?" "Rollschuhe." "Inliner? O.O" "Nein. Rollschuhe." "So Discorollschuhe? Mit Lederstiefelettchen mit Absätzchen? Bitte?!" "Nein. Derby-Rollschuhe." "Alles klar. Haste schon welche ausgesucht?" "Jo." "Schick ma Link die Tage." "Okey..." "Ja und dann?" "Dann lern ich erstmal Rollschuh laufen. Ich stand mit 5 oder so das letzte Mal auf solchen Dingern." "Gut. Und die Schützer?" "Die kauf ich mir schon bis Weihnachten." "Gut. Und was heißt "erstmal laufen lernen"?" "Das heißt, dass ich nicht Rollschuh laufen lernen will, um dann nur so Rollschuh zu laufen." "Ach, deswegen auch die Derby-Schuhe." "Jo." "Alles klar."

10 Minuten später... "Äh... Du weißt, was Roller Derby is?" "Ja." "Woher?" "Ich hab von 78-85 Football gespielt und hab in der Zeit bei Amerikanern gearbeitet. Zu der Zeit wurde der Sport grade totgehypet. Ja, deswegen kenn ich das. Aber willst du echt auf Steilbahnen laufen?" "Nö. Mittlerweile wird eigentlich nur noch Flat Track gefahren." "Achso, ja, das is besser. Aber ich glaub, das is wirklich n Sport für dich. Ich hätte dir ja schon American Football vorgeschlagen, aber da gibt's so wenige Frauenmannschaften und die sind alle weit weg." "Jo." "Aber Vollkontakt ist was für dich. Höhö" - Dann hat er mich getacklet und die Sache war gegessen


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2011)

Du hast anscheinend ein verdammt gutes Verhältnis zu deinem papa?


----------



## schneemaus (25. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast anscheinend ein verdammt gutes Verhältnis zu deinem papa?



Ja <3 Das is der beste Papa auf der Welt. Punkt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2011)

Sehr nice  Hat natürlich auch seinen Vorteil wenn er schon von vornherein weiß, was das fürn Sport ist. 

Nunja ich bin mal afk, Scott Pilgrim vs the World watch0n. Bye ^^


----------



## schneemaus (25. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sehr nice  Hat natürlich auch seinen Vorteil wenn er schon von vornherein weiß, was das fürn Sport ist.
> 
> Nunja ich bin mal afk, Scott Pilgrim vs the World watch0n. Bye ^^



Allerdings. Und noch besser, dass er selbst lange nen Vollkontakt-Sport ausgeübt hat und weiß, dass da nix Wildes passiert. Und wenn ich blaue Flecken nicht ertragen könnte, wäre ich vermutlich schon lange in irgendeiner Gummizelle, damit mir ja nix passiert. Ich hab nämlich das Talent, mich überall zu stoßen, wo es nur geht. Bevorzugt beispielsweise an Türklinken. Aber ich sag dann mal kurz "Au" und dann geht's weiter - oder ich beschimpfe die Türklinke.


----------



## Kamsi (25. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> "Wo ist Fred" auf Sat1... unbedingt einschalten, wer sich langweilt. ^^
> 
> Geiler Film



gleich danach knockin on heaves door

"Schwester, können Sie mir einen Blasen" (kurze Pause) "und Nierentee bringen?"


----------



## Deanne (25. September 2011)

Boah, ich will irgendwas beitragen, weiß aber nicht, was es Interessantes geben könnte.


----------



## Konov (25. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gleich danach knockin on heaves door
> 
> "Schwester, können Sie mir einen Blasen" (kurze Pause) "und Nierentee bringen?"



Ohja der ist auch klasse, schade dass er erst jetzt anfängt, der geht ja bis halb 3. ^^

@Deanne 
Na gezwungen sollte man sich nicht fühlen zum posten.


----------



## Deanne (25. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> @Deanne
> Na gezwungen sollte man sich nicht fühlen zum posten.



Mir ist langweilig und im Fernsehn läuft wieder nur Rotz. Gab heute aber nichts, worüber man berichten oder motzen könnte.


----------



## schneemaus (25. September 2011)

So. Ich geh mal schlafen... Nachti! x)


----------



## Konov (25. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig und im Fernsehn läuft wieder nur Rotz. Gab heute aber nichts, worüber man berichten oder motzen könnte.



Knockin on heavens door läuft aber grad. ^^
Wie läufts mit dem Job?

Nacht Schneemaus


----------



## Deanne (25. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wie läufts mit dem Job?



Hosen falten, Shirts falten, quatschen, stupide Aktionen reissen... Ja, läuft. ^^


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hosen falten, Shirts falten, quatschen, stupide Aktionen reissen... Ja, läuft. ^^



Das Übliche also?


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. September 2011)

Scheiß Erkältungen.

Wir könnten ja ein Thema aussuchen. 

Beispiel: Wie schaffe ich es, zu den besten 10% meines Jahrgangs zu gehören, um später eine Chance auf dem Arbeitsmarkt zu haben?


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2011)

herpes... es macht so höllisch weh...


----------



## Konov (25. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hosen falten, Shirts falten, quatschen, stupide Aktionen reissen... Ja, läuft. ^^



Klingt spannend 



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Scheiß Erkältungen.
> 
> Wir könnten ja ein Thema aussuchen.
> 
> Beispiel: Wie schaffe ich es, zu den besten 10% meines Jahrgangs zu gehören, um später eine Chance auf dem Arbeitsmarkt zu haben?



Ackern wie ein Blöder? 




Arosk schrieb:


> herpes... es macht so höllisch weh...



Noch nie gehabt im Leben 
Meine Ex hatte das aber


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2011)

Ein Abend ist erst dann richtig, wenn man nicht nur einen Flügelmann hat... sondern eine ganze Schwadron!


----------



## Grushdak (25. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> herpes... es macht so höllisch weh...


Moin, 
sicher daß Du Herpes und nicht was Anderes hast?


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Ein Abend ist erst dann richtig, wenn man nicht nur einen Flügelmann hat... sondern eine ganze Schwadron!



Wir sind doch hier nicht in Star Trek


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2011)

Du hasts offenbar nicht verstanden  Aber gut, nicht jeder raffts


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Du hasts offenbar nicht verstanden  Aber gut, nicht jeder raffts



Ich habe es schon verstanden. Ich wollte nur einen blöden Kommentar abgeben.


----------



## Konov (25. September 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Du hasts offenbar nicht verstanden  Aber gut, nicht jeder raffts



Ich hasse das, wenn Leute bemängeln, was andere nicht verstehen, statt es einfach zu erklären.
Habs übrigens auch net verstanden


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hasse das, wenn Leute bemängeln, was andere nicht verstehen, statt es einfach zu erklären.
> Habs übrigens auch net verstanden



Mann, verstehst du nicht? Das gilt doch als cool!


----------



## Konov (25. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mann, verstehst du nicht? Das gilt doch als cool!



Cool zu sein hab ich vor nem halben Jahrhundert aufgegeben


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Cool zu sein hab ich vor nem halben Jahrhundert aufgegeben



Du bist alt =/


----------



## Konov (25. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist alt =/



Ich weiß! Man wird halt nicht jünger.


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Moin,
> sicher daß Du Herpes und nicht was Anderes hast?



Jo, ich hab chronisches Herpes in der Mundhöhle.


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich weiß! Man wird halt nicht jünger.



Doch 



Arosk schrieb:


> Jo, ich hab chronisches Herpes in der Mundhöhle.



Aua


----------



## Sigmea (25. September 2011)

Irgendwie hasse ich die Entscheidung, zu solch später Stunde, ob ich meinen Paladin in WoW weiterspiele oder mit Rift neu anfange. 

Dumm, dass ich nicht müde bin...


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch
> 
> 
> 
> Aua



Chronisch heißt in dem Fall nicht dauerhaft sondern immer wieder ^^


----------



## Konov (25. September 2011)

Knockin on Heavens Door, einfach geil sentimentaler Film 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2011)

Guten Abend =)


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2011)

aua aua aua schmerz, ich kann nichts essen ^^


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2011)

& ich hab Hunger wie so eine canadische bergziege


----------



## H2OTest (25. September 2011)

lw mein kumpel kommt net zum chatten on


----------



## Konov (25. September 2011)

Moin moin!


----------



## tonygt (25. September 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> lw mein kumpel kommt net zum chatten on



Ich bin doch da


----------



## H2OTest (25. September 2011)

ich will aber mit dem kumel chatten


----------



## Razyl (25. September 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich will aber mit dem kumel chatten



Du kannst auch mit uns chatten


----------



## Skatero (26. September 2011)

Niemand hier?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. September 2011)

doch ich ^^ 
Hey Zam weihnachten schon was vor ^^ http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002LVULXW/ref=s9_bbs_gw_d0_g63_ir01?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0K2SEY956YDHZMT6Z2Q3&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128
und morgen beta battlefield 3 hehe


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Niemand hier?



Ich bin hier


----------



## Konov (26. September 2011)

Abend!


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2011)

Nichts los hier, oder was?


----------



## Deanne (27. September 2011)

Ich hab um 22 Uhr hier reingeguckt und es herrschte gähnende Leere. -___-


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hab um 22 Uhr hier reingeguckt und es herrschte gähnende Leere. -___-



Jetzt bin ich aber hier


----------



## Deanne (27. September 2011)

Ich esse gerade massenweise Instant-Nudeln und schaue total banale Serien an, nur um festzustellen, dass meine Lieblingsfiguren immer die totalen Nerds und Versager sind. Whoa.


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich esse gerade massenweise Instant-Nudeln und schaue total banale Serien an, nur um festzustellen, dass meine Lieblingsfiguren immer die totalen Nerds und Versager sind. Whoa.



Du hast ein Händchen dafür komische Dinge zu tun, oder?


----------



## Deanne (27. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast ein Händchen dafür komische Dinge zu tun, oder?



Ich bin halt im Herzen immer ein Kellerkind mit sonderbaren Vorlieben geblieben. :-)


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bin halt im Herzen immer ein Kellerkind mit sonderbaren Vorlieben geblieben. :-)



Awww, das hast du schön gesagt. ^^

Wie gehts dir so? Und falls noch wer mitliest und antworten möchte: Wie gehts euch so? :S


----------



## Kamsi (27. September 2011)

was für ne serien schauste den so deanne ? und gute besserung dem magen noch


----------



## Deanne (27. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was für ne serien schauste den so deanne ? und gute besserung dem magen noch



Eigentlich schau ich so gut wie keine Serien, momentan gucke ich aber auf Anraten einer Freundin "Skins", eine fiktive, britische Serie über eine Gruppe von Jugendlichen in Bristol. Ganz cool, erinnert mich an meine Jugend.


----------



## Kamsi (27. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mlSaMD9Slio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wtf der teddybär treibt es mit frauen 

und deane du bist doch nicht alt


----------



## Deanne (27. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und deane du bist doch nicht alt



Naja, die Zeit, die ich mit diesen Erinnerungen verbinde, liegt mittlerweile 10 Jahre zurück. Und Jugendlicher ist man mit 25 auch nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. September 2011)

Der körperliche Verfall beginnt mit 17.


----------



## Lordcocain (27. September 2011)

nicht wenn man Porsche fährt.xD


----------



## Kamsi (27. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Naja, die Zeit, die ich mit diesen Erinnerungen verbinde, liegt mittlerweile 10 Jahre zurück. Und Jugendlicher ist man mit 25 auch nicht mehr wirklich.



man (und frau) ist immer so jung wie man sich fühlt

alternativ kannste dich von einem nicht glitzernden vampir beissen lassen oder von nem werwolf dann haste auch keine probleme nicht mehr mit dem altwerden nur dann kannst nicht mehr dich vegetarisch ernähren


----------



## Deanne (27. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> man (und frau) ist immer so jung wie man sich fühlt



Ich erinnere mich zwar gerne an meine Jugend, fühle aber definitiv in etwa so alt, wie ich es auch wirklich bin. Und ich finde es ganz gut, 25 und nicht mehr 16 zu sein. Schlimm genug, dass manche meiner Altersgenossen es immer noch nicht schaffen, Verantwortung zu übernehmen, ihr Leben in den Griff zu kriegen oder selbiges nicht von Alkohol und Parties bestimmen zu lassen.

Und mit dem Älterwerden habe ich eigentlich noch nie Probleme gehabt, ich habe mich mit dem Alter stetig verbessert.



Kamsi schrieb:


> nur dann kannst nicht mehr dich vegetarisch ernähren



Vegan! Wenn ich einfach nur Vegetarier wäre, würde ich hier weniger oft angepöbelt werden.


----------



## Kamsi (27. September 2011)

naja bei mir kam mit dem alter nur immer mehr probleme hinzu ^^ inzwischen haben ich schon die ersten grauen strähnen und die gelenke schmerzen beim wetterwechsel und kalten wetter ganz zu schweigen das man aufpassen muss was man isst weil der stoffwechsel nicht mehr so aktiv ist 


vegan ?

also nur gemüse und obst und nur äpfel die vom baum gefallen sind und keine gepflückten und kleidung aus kunstfaser oder hanf ?


und thema anpöblen leider scheinen unterschiedliche leute nie zusammen zu passen


----------



## Deathstyle (27. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Vegan! Wenn ich einfach nur Vegetarier wäre, würde ich hier weniger oft angepöbelt werden.



o_O

Ich finde das Älterwerden ganz angenehm.


----------



## Deanne (27. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> vegan ?
> 
> also nur gemüse und obst und nur äpfel die vom baum gefallen sind und keine gepflückten und kleidung aus kunstfaser oder hanf ?



Vegan, nicht wahnsinnig. Mit gepflückt oder runtergefallen hat das nicht ansatzweise etwas zu tun, da bist du nicht richtig informiert. Aber solche Vorurteile halten sich scheinbar hartnäckig. Genau wie die Ansicht, dass Veganer nur Körner essen und dürr und unterernährt sind.

Ich bin kein Öko-Fanatiker und Rohkost-Freak, ich verzichte nur auf tierische Lebensmittel (Eier, Milchprodukte, Honig), sowie Leder, Wolle und an Tieren getestete Kosmetika.



Deathstyle schrieb:


> o_O



Oh ja. Ich habe mir im Rahmen diverser Vegetarier/Veganer-Diskussionen schon die abartigsten Vorwürfe und Beschimpfungen anhören dürfen...


----------



## Deathstyle (27. September 2011)

Aber wieso wirst du angepöbelt und vorallem wieso dass dann eher als ein Vegetarier?
Edit: da ist es!


Eh ja, ich wollts auch mal ausprobieren - also vegetarisch zu leben (und das nichtmal wegen diesem sXe Blödsinn) aber konnte mich nie dazu durchringen, auf der einen Seite finde ichs wegen Sport nicht wirklich gut und ich würde es wohl auch sehr vermissen. Allerdings esse ich längst nicht jeden Tag Fleisch und halte das auch für ungesund.


----------



## Kamsi (27. September 2011)

gerade kabel 1 news - Internet ist jetzt offiziell als sucht anerkannt neben alkohol und drogen und wird von den krankenkasse bezahlt - da kann ich ja meine telefonrechnung bei der krankenkasse einreichen


----------



## Kamsi (27. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Aber wieso wirst du angepöbelt und vorallem wieso dass dann eher als ein Vegetarier?



aus einem ganz einfachen grund - die menschen kommen mit minderheiten und leuten die ihr leben anders leben als sie selbst nicht klar


----------



## Lordcocain (27. September 2011)

Ich habe da eigentlich keine Probleme. gut, ich bin auch "nur" vegetarier. Einzig meine Eltern und die Eltern der Freunde meiner Kinder sind da teilweise ein wenig komisch drauf.


----------



## Deanne (27. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Aber wieso wirst du angepöbelt und vorallem wieso dass dann eher als ein Vegetarier?



Wieso? Weil die Leute einfach nicht akzeptieren können, wenn jemand eine andere Lebensweise vorzieht. Bisher kam es im Rahmen jeder Diskussion zu diesem Thema zu Eskalationen. Es geht mittlerweile so weit, dass ich mich direkt ausklinke, weil man eh nur dumme Vorurteile und Pöbeleien zu hören bekommt. 
Alles basierend auf Unwissen und Ignoranz.

Viele Leute meinen, dass man ihnen ihr Schnitzel ausreden oder sie missionieren will, nur weil man sich zu einer Ernährungsweise bekennt, die ihrer unähnlich ist. Und Vegetarismus ist gesellschaftlich mittlerweile einfach anerkannter, fast schon "hip". Veganer hingegen sind immer noch als kränkelnde Grünkernfresser verschrien.


----------



## Lordcocain (27. September 2011)

Jop. In der Gesellschaft wars einfach lange so, das Vegetarier die Freaks sind. Mittlerweile hat die Gesellschaft allerdings erfahren das es etwas noch "extremeres" gibt.  Hab selbst schon viele Vegetarier erlebt, die veganismus nicht akzeptieren konnten. Mir persönlich ists einfach nur egal. Sollen sie doch Vegan leben. Bleibt mehr Käse für mich.xD

Ich hab einfach immer nur das Problem das mir niemand glaubt, dass ich Vegetarier bin.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. September 2011)

Zeugt ja von einer hochintellektuellen Diskussion. 
Aber ich kann mir vorstellen das Leute so reagieren, viele sehen eine Gegenmeinung direkt als vermeintlich einzige Wahrheit und fühlen sich damit gleich unterdrückt. Hitzköpfig irgendwie, kenne ich aber von vielen Diskussionen, nervt auch etwas.


----------



## Kamsi (27. September 2011)

damals haben sie alle aufs fernsehen geschimpft heute aufs internet und co ^^

musst nur noch paar jahre warten dann ist vegan auch vergessen


----------



## Deathstyle (27. September 2011)

Ich fall jetzt ins Bett, gute Nacht Folks!


----------



## Kamsi (27. September 2011)

lese gerade im offziellen wow forum nen tread wo die leute sich wegen den nerf beschweren und weil man jetzt nicht mehr pro/elite ist weil man feuerlande geht.

da muss ich an folge umfrage denken

1000 menschen wurden gefragt was sie nehmen würden

es wären 4 personen

a) 5000 euro und sonst würde niemand was bekommen

oder

b) man selbst bekommt 10000 euro und die anderen 3 15000 euro.


was die überwiegende anzahl sagte kann man sich ja denken ^^


----------



## Saji (27. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> lese gerade im offziellen wow forum nen tread wo die leute sich wegen den nerf beschweren und weil man jetzt nicht mehr pro/elite ist weil man feuerlande geht.
> 
> da muss ich an folge umfrage denken
> 
> ...



Und für die, die es nicht kennen. Die Mehrheit tendiert zu Antwort A. ^^

So, nachdem ich mir auf Youtube mit den Videos von Schmoyoho die Lachmuskel ruiniert habe, gehe auch ich ins Bett. Naaaachti!


----------



## Kamsi (27. September 2011)

die ponys hätten b gewählt ^^

bin auch mal im bett


----------



## H2OTest (27. September 2011)

dank fußball ist mein chatpartner abgehauen jetzt müsst ihr mich unterhalten 
aja mein fahrrad geht zum glück wieder und musste nur 25 € bezahlen
und außerdem bin ich heute beim fahren ins wasser gefallen


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> dank fußball ist mein chatpartner abgehauen jetzt müsst ihr mich unterhalten
> aja mein fahrrad geht zum glück wieder und musste nur 25 € bezahlen
> und außerdem bin ich heute beim fahren ins wasser gefallen



Ins Wasser gefallen? Hast du einen H2O Test gemacht?


----------



## H2OTest (27. September 2011)

schade das es kein - für posts gibt


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> schade das es kein - für posts gibt



pfff... so schlecht war der jetzt auch nicht


----------



## H2OTest (27. September 2011)

der war fies , aber der test hat ergeben, dass das wasser noch warm ist, würde da gerne mal tauchen gehen ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ins Wasser gefallen? Hast du einen H2O Test gemacht?



I lol'd 

Nabend


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2011)

Sims 3 wird auch immer freakiger...

http://www.gamesradar.com/sims-3-pets-dead-space-cat-purrfect-petting/

Muss ich unbedingt kaufen, ich will ne Ishimura Bobtail KAtze O_O


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/189100-skyrim/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/189100-skyrim/



U Mad ?


----------



## H2OTest (27. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> U Mad ?


----------



## Dominau (27. September 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## H2OTest (27. September 2011)

huhu


----------



## Petersburg (27. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (27. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W_sh0HWXFGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2011)

Ja, ich mach wieder Mimimi wegen kratzendem Hals.. ich schlepp seit der GC irgendwas mit.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (27. September 2011)

ich bin heute für die musische unterhlatung zustädig  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fkd5uWUEYAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (27. September 2011)

Abend zusammen


----------



## H2OTest (27. September 2011)

ein fröhliches shalom


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWkHvUU-CIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich muss jedes Mal wenn ich das schaue so lachen... :'D


----------



## Konov (28. September 2011)

Abend zusammen


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2011)

Guten Abend!!


----------



## H2OTest (29. September 2011)

Huhu Thema von heute :

so folgendes Problem :

gesucht ist eine Funktion 5ten grades mit den Punkten 2|5 und -2|-5 diese punkte sind extrem punkte und keine wendepunkte.
Also gilt 

f'(2)=0 und f''(2)=0 das gleiche gilt auch für die negativen zahlen.

Mein Ergebnis:

15/256x^5 + (-25/32)x^3 + 75/16*x

Zur Aufgabenstellung : 2 Bahngleise sind 2 km außeinander und sollen sich auf 10 km treffen (nahtloser übergang)


----------



## schneemaus (29. September 2011)

Huuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuu *wink und dabei Razi eins überbrat*
Ups... Tut mir Leid ._.

@H2O: Nein. Definitiv nicht. Kein Thema des heutigen Abends. Igitt.


----------



## H2OTest (29. September 2011)

haha ;D das thema an sich ist ja garnet so schwer .. nur die fehler suche ...


----------



## Saji (29. September 2011)

Guten. Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (29. September 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Dominau (29. September 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2011)

there's something in the air...

abend jungs und mädels


----------



## Legendary (29. September 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Huhu Thema von heute :
> 
> so folgendes Problem :
> 
> ...


Ich hab zwar Abi und solche Aufgaben hatte ich auch in der Schule...nur ich hab NIE (!!!!) was davon kapiert, vor allem so ne Aufgabe mit Bahngleisen oder so, warum gehts verdammt nochmal nicht noch komplizierter, na logen der Schaffner rechnet auch immer mit so Drecksformeln....aaaah da könnt ich wieder ragen wenn ich mich an Mathe erinner.


----------



## H2OTest (29. September 2011)

ich die letze beantwortet das die einfach n drehkreuz einbauen und die gleichung dann y=0 ist


----------



## Deanne (29. September 2011)

Boah, ich will mich Halloween als Baby Firefly aus "Haus der 1000 Leichen" verkleiden und find keine gescheite Idee für ein Kostüm. Gnar!


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Boah, ich will mich Halloween als Baby Firefly aus "Haus der 1000 Leichen" verkleiden und find keine gescheite Idee für ein Kostüm. Gnar!



Wieso überhaupt verkleiden?


----------



## Deanne (29. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso überhaupt verkleiden?



Ich bin zu einer Kostüm-Party eingeladen und ohne hingehen wär doch unlustig.


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bin zu einer Kostüm-Party eingeladen und ohne hingehen wär doch unlustig.



Okay, andere Frage: Wieso feiert man überhaupt Halloween?


----------



## Deanne (29. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Okay, andere Frage: Wieso feiert man überhaupt Halloween?



Ich denke, dass es bei uns eher weniger um das Fest an sich geht, sondern darum, mal wieder einen Anlass für eine fette Party zu haben. Und die Gastgeberin steht tierisch auf Kostümparties. Und da ich mich gerne verkleide und mit Kunstblut beschmiere, braucht man mich nicht zweimal bitten.


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es bei uns eher weniger um das Fest an sich geht, *sondern darum, mal wieder einen Anlass für eine fette Party zu haben*. Und die Gastgeberin steht tierisch auf Kostümparties. Und da ich mich gerne verkleide und mit Kunstblut beschmiere, braucht man mich nicht zweimal bitten.



Das war ja vorher klar :S


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2011)

Die Jugend von heute. Nur Party, trinken, sich volldröhnen und später im Krankenhaus aufwachen... 

[mothermode off]


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2011)

Nabend ,
mal ne Frage, weiß jmd ob ANON Youtube gehackt hat ? 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber laut twitter post dürften sie es gemacht haben ,weiß jmd mehr ?


----------



## Deanne (29. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die Jugend von heute. Nur Party, trinken, sich volldröhnen und später im Krankenhaus aufwachen...
> 
> [mothermode off]



Nix da, Jugend, auf der Party ist niemand unter 25! Und überwiegend angehende Pädagogen, also aufpassen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2011)

Hab mich schon gewundert, ab und an geht es.

@Deanne

hab nur meine Mutter zitiert.


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nix da, Jugend, auf der Party ist niemand unter 25! Und überwiegend angehende Pädagogen, also aufpassen!



Das macht das Ganze irgendwie nicht besser xD


----------



## Zonalar (29. September 2011)

youtube kommt mit errors bei mir :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2011)

was stand dem im Twitter-Post ? Irgend ein Grund ? Ok den braucht man ja eig. nicht... trotzdem dumm.

Hatte die schon fast vergessen...


----------



## schneemaus (29. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nabend ,
> mal ne Frage, weiß jmd ob ANON Youtube gehackt hat ?
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber laut twitter post dürften sie es gemacht haben ,weiß jmd mehr ?



Oahr ernsthaft? -.-" Und das haben sie gemacht, weil...?

Das stresst mich grad. Ehrlich. Ich war nämlich grad schön Videos am gucken.


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Oahr ernsthaft? -.-" Und das haben sie gemacht, weil...?
> 
> Das stresst mich grad. Ehrlich. Ich war nämlich grad schön Videos am gucken.



Geht so langsam wieder.

Und es gibt derzeit keinen offiziellen Post, dass sie das wirklich waren. Es gibt Vermutungen, weil YouTube Protest-Videos gesperrt hat und das fand Anon net so dolle.


----------



## schneemaus (29. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geht so langsam wieder.
> 
> Und es gibt derzeit keinen offiziellen Post, dass sie das wirklich waren. Es gibt Vermutungen, weil YouTube Protest-Videos gesperrt hat und das fand Anon net so dolle.



Ich komm immer noch nich auf meinen Account und kann mit ganz viel Glück mal ein Video gucken, so nach 10 Minuten. Das nervt mich grad tierisch, denn da ich nich angemeldet bin, ist der Verlauf auch weg und ich wette, morgen find ich die Videos nich mehr.

Gibt's da ne Quelle zu?
Edit: Also zu dem Anon-Krempel..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2011)

Das ist doch lächerlich, ich will Videos sehen -.-* Volldeppen.


----------



## Zonalar (29. September 2011)

Vielleicht steig ich doch auf Vimeo und Myvideo um :/


----------



## schneemaus (29. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das ist doch lächerlich, ich will Videos sehen -.-* Volldeppen.



Ja eben -.-"

Und MyVideo kommt nich an YT ran.. Zumindest nach meinem Empfinden nich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2011)

Ich will ja auch meine Abos sehen bzw die neuen Videos. Und von z.b. Gronkh oder GLP kann ich zur Zeit nischts gucken.
Damit richten sie mehr Schaden (bzw. Wut) bei den ganzen Usern an als bei YT.


----------



## schneemaus (29. September 2011)

So, ich hab's jetz endlich mal geschafft, wieder auf meinen Account zu kommen und die zwei "wichtigsten" Videos für heute Abend in die Faves zu packen. Damit geh ich jetz pennen, hab die Schnauze voll o.O Schlaft gut *wink*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2011)

Jep ich hau mich auch hin, hoffentlich geht es morgen.

Jute Nacht!


----------



## Kamsi (29. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nix da, Jugend, auf der Party ist niemand unter 25! Und überwiegend angehende Pädagogen, also aufpassen!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b4y_2GQcapk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Angehende pädogen war die auch ^^


----------



## Dominau (29. September 2011)

Verdammt. Geburtstagsfeier von einer Freundin und Abschiedsfeier von einer Freundin die seit 2 Jahren hier lebt sind am selben Tag


----------



## Grushdak (29. September 2011)

Nabend,

bei mir geht yt nachwievor bestens - ohne irgendwelche Probleme.
Dabei ist mir eben aufgefallen, daß mein einziger Upload wieder freigegeben ist. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JqlPfXD0IUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (29. September 2011)

Naja, bei mir gehn alle Videos. Ich kann jedoch keine Kommentare schreiben. Tragisch ist das aber nicht 

[Bild entfernt]

Kopfweh


----------



## Grushdak (29. September 2011)

Die Kommentarfunktion scheint deaktiviert zu sein.
Auch bereits bestehende Kommentare werden gerade nicht angezeigt.

ps. 
Mach mal bitte Dein Bild wech!
Kein Wunder, wenn Du dann über Kopfweh klagst. 

greetz


----------



## Deanne (30. September 2011)

Den Film habe ich gesehen und geliebt! Genau aus dem Grund, dass die ganzen Klischees sowas von wahr sind.


----------



## Konov (30. September 2011)

So ich geh ins Bett, morgen früh direkt zum Rathaus und Perso beantragen 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Grushdak (30. September 2011)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Gazeran (30. September 2011)

Ehm jo, grade meiner Mutter gesagt, dass ich ihren neuen Mann nicht leiden kann (und das nicht nur ein wenig D: ).
Btw sie sind seit 6 Jahren zusammen und ich wohne bei ihnen....


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. September 2011)

Tja hard aber was soll ich jetzt schreiben ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2011)

Guten Abend =)


----------



## Gazeran (30. September 2011)

Ka, musste es einfach loswerden


----------



## Reflox (30. September 2011)

Abend


----------



## Deanne (30. September 2011)

Nabend zusammen.

Heute hatten auf der Arbeit alle schlechte Laune und haben nur rumgemuffelt. Ich habe mich anstecken lassen. :-(


----------



## tear_jerker (30. September 2011)

ich hoffe doch du hast nicht den gewissen welchen angemault deanne :O


----------



## Deanne (30. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich hoffe doch du hast nicht den gewissen welchen angemault deanne :O



Nein, der hat Urlaub. ^^ Ich war zudem heute sehr konzentriert und freundlich und habe mich nur von der miesen Laune anstecken, sie aber nicht raushängen lassen. Haha, vorbildlich wie immer.


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. September 2011)

Irgendwie freu ich mich, wenn endlich die Uni wieder losgeht, aber irgendwie auch nicht. Doooof.


----------



## Reflox (30. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Irgendwie freu ich mich, wenn endlich die Uni wieder losgeht, aber irgendwie auch nicht. Doooof.



Ha, ich habe ab heute 3 Wochen Ferien yaay


----------



## Budegirl (30. September 2011)

Griast eich, alle beianandt (Ich grüße euch, alle zusammen),

Deanne, es ist doch viel besser, wenn man sich von schlechter Laune anstecken lässt, als wenn man reaktionslos resigniert....!!!
(auch du und deine Kollegen dürfen mal schlecht gelaunt sein  !!!)

Gazeran, ich bin beeindruckt von dir! Nach sechs Jahren erst die eigene Meinung sagen... ich bin baff ^^
bei mir hats immer maximal zwei-drei Wochen gedauert, bis ich der Mutter gesagt habe, das ich ihren Kerl scheiße finde!!! ^^

Mein Abend fängt grad an, toll zu werden. Hab meinen Büro aufgeräumt, mit meinem kleinen Lieblings-Bro für übernächstes WE ein Treffen ausgemacht,
wo wir auf ein Konzert gehen und werd mir jetzt lecker Salat machen und das neue Album von Maite Kelly hören. =)


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ha, ich habe ab heute 3 Wochen Ferien yaay



Wuhu, ich hatte drei Monate "Ferien". ^^

Ist ja nix los hier heut. Bin ich halt BF 3 spielen.


----------



## Konov (30. September 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## H2OTest (30. September 2011)

so grad vom eishockey von nem kumpel wiedergekommen ... sie haben verloren aber danach gabs ne schöne schlägerrei


----------



## Deanne (30. September 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> haben verloren aber danach gabs ne schöne schlägerrei



Dann hat es sich doch gelohnt.


----------



## Petersburg (30. September 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> so grad vom eishockey von nem kumpel wiedergekommen ... sie haben verloren aber danach gabs ne schöne schlägerrei



Was für schlechte Verlierer.


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. September 2011)

LoL... von 23 Kills insgesamt hatte ich 19, dazu 2 Assists. Ganze 2 Kills ohne meine Beteiligung. Ach und von 50 Toden hatte ich ganze 5. Immerhin ein Zehntel. Nur doof, dass ein Team ja nur aus 5 besteht...


----------



## tear_jerker (30. September 2011)

mein tag heute ist so verdammt lang. 8h aufgestanden um hausarbeit der freundin abzugeben.besorgungen gemacht bude etwas aufgeräumt. arbeiten ab 19h bis die ablöse endlich kommt (sie ist noch nicht gekommen...) und im anschluss noch 720km nach berlin fahren. woohoo


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2011)

So lad ich mir BF3 auch mal runter.
Mal schauen, was das so hergibt. Ich erwarte nicht zuviel


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mal schauen, was das so hergibt.



Endgeil.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2011)

Seid ihr alle schon am schlafen?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RCi8T7EGmeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (1. Oktober 2011)

Benji erzählt mir mal was du über mentruationsprobleme von wellensittichen weisst ?


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2011)

wasn hier los ? o.O


----------



## Deanne (1. Oktober 2011)

Man, ich kann diese knallbunten Pony-Viecher nicht mehr sehen!! ARGH!


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2011)

Tabuno schrieb:


> wasn hier los ? o.O



Huhu Tabuno


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Huhu Tabuno



Hy, na wie gehts wie stehts?


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi: Gar nix.


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2011)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hy, na wie gehts wie stehts?



Ganz gut, ganz gut. Dir? Hast dich ja ewig nicht mehr hier blicken lassen


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ganz gut, ganz gut. Dir? Hast dich ja ewig nicht mehr hier blicken lassen


Generation Brille ist ja auch vorbei oder? Gut endlich Ferien..


----------



## Kamsi (1. Oktober 2011)

benji pony tread habe my little suckerpunch gefunden ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2011)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Generation Brille ist ja auch vorbei oder? Gut endlich Ferien..



Generation Brille? o.O


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Generation Brille? o.O


Ja seitdem Brille weg war haben sich hier nur noch komische Menschen rumgeschlichen


----------



## Kamsi (1. Oktober 2011)

definier komisch


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2011)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ja seitdem Brille weg war haben sich hier nur noch komische Menschen rumgeschlichen



Wieso komische? sind doch alle recht normal... abgesehen von den Ponys.


----------



## Budegirl (1. Oktober 2011)

aber Hallo!!!
ich bin nicht komisch. Ich schau halt nur ein bischen anders aus.... ^^


----------



## Kamsi (1. Oktober 2011)

razyl das 3 sekunden video ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> razyl das 3 sekunden video ^^



Hm?


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso komische? sind doch alle recht normal... abgesehen von den Ponys.


you know what i mean, früher konnte man sich hier unterhalten und die seiten wurden nur so vollgespammt, zeiten ändern sich eben..


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2011)

Tabuno schrieb:


> you know what i mean, früher konnte man sich hier unterhalten und die seiten wurden nur so vollgespammt, zeiten ändern sich eben..



Die Tage gibt es hier ab und an auch mal, aber nicht mehr so oft. Ist etwas schade, aber was solls. Ich schau dennoch gerne hier immer wieder rein ^^


----------



## Kamsi (1. Oktober 2011)

das teebaumöl ist schuld dranne ^^

da gabs damals ne lange diskussion und seitdem nicht mehr


----------



## Tabuno (1. Oktober 2011)

Naja ich verkriech mich dann mal wieder.. nächtle!


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das teebaumöl ist schuld dranne ^^
> 
> da gabs damals ne lange diskussion und seitdem nicht mehr



Nicht das schon wieder


----------



## Kamsi (1. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2011)

Der smiley wirkt so... unpassend.


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Endgeil.



So, ich hab jetzt BF3 auch mal getestet und ich bin überrascht, es läuft butterweich in den hohen Einstellungen... mein System dazu in meiner Signatur.
Habe bis jetzt aber nur die Metro-Map getestet.

Was mir gefällt:
Ziemlich realistisch... 1 Schuss und du bist tot, so fühlt es sich jedenfalls an. Die ersten 10 Minuten bin ich nur gestorben, ohne dass ich überhaupt einen Gegner gesehen habe. Deutliches Plus an Realismus gegenüber den alten BF Teilen.

Realistische Musik, realistische Grafik... naja das kennen wir ja alles aus den Videos. Die Grafik hat mich, obwohl es flüssig läuft, irgendwie nicht mehr sonderlich überrascht. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass man haufenweise HD Videos überall vorgesetzt bekommt. Es sieht schön aus, viele Details wo man denkt "Wow, soweit ist die Grafik von PC Spielen also schon"... das wars dann aber auch. 

Vielleicht ist mir Spielegrafik aber auch einfach zu egal geworden in den letzten Jahren und Monaten 

Was mir nicht so gefällt:
Extrem hektisch... mit dem Realismus echt hart zu spielen. Ich bin aber auch kein Dauerzocker und daher vllt. ein schlechtes Beispiel dafür, wie man es zocken "sollte". 
Es geht alles unheimlich schnell, man stirbt ständig ohne zu wissen wieso und überall blinkt und blitzt es, Minimap, Symbole, Sounds, Musik alles auf einmal... naja kein Vergleich zu alten BF Teilen ^^

Wenn man es ein paar Minuten spielt, gewöhnt man sich dran.
Also insgesamt seeeehr realistisches Kriegsspiel das neue BF... ob ichs mir kaufen werde, keine Ahnung, aber angesichts des happigen Preises und da ich kaum Zeit habe zu zocken, wohl erst später, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2011)

@Konov: Wow, danke für deine Zusammenvassung  Vielleicht solltest dus im Mybuffed-Profil veröffentlichen. Dort hält der E-fame länger an 

btw. grade eine Stunde lang mein zimmer aufgeräumt. Apfall aufgesammelt und Geschirr gespült. Sieht immernoch aus wie im Schweinestall.


----------



## H2OTest (1. Oktober 2011)

Huhu


----------



## Arosk (1. Oktober 2011)

yo bitschez!


----------



## H2OTest (1. Oktober 2011)

Yeah Arosk wAs gEht im gHeTtO män !


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2011)

eyup, Zimmer schaut immer noch aus wie Schweinestall :/ wasn mit euren?


----------



## H2OTest (1. Oktober 2011)

sieht an sich ganz gut aus  bisll geschirr.. ne lehre flasche n paar klamotetn zum wegräumen ...


----------



## Arosk (1. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=obzPPeHgHRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2011)

zieh mir gerade sc2 casts rein


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2011)

Abend allerseits!


----------



## Arosk (1. Oktober 2011)

grad kräftig am minern in eve, es ist spannend wie nie!


----------



## Dominau (1. Oktober 2011)

Nabend leute


----------



## Petersburg (1. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> grad kräftig am minern in eve, es ist spannend wie nie!



Dann Mine doch im 0 Sec 

... oder tust du das? :3


----------



## teppichleiste (1. Oktober 2011)

nabööööööööööönd


----------



## Arosk (1. Oktober 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dann Mine doch im 0 Sec
> 
> ... oder tust du das? :3



-1.0


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Petersburg (1. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> -1.0



Interessant.... und was soll mir das sagen?


----------



## Arosk (1. Oktober 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Interessant.... und was soll mir das sagen?



Wurmloch xD


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2011)

Nichts mehr los?


----------



## Arosk (2. Oktober 2011)

bah bin ich müde


----------



## DexDrive (2. Oktober 2011)

So jetzt ins Bett


----------



## Saji (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich plumps dann auch mal ins Bettchen, gute Nacht liebe buffies. :3


----------



## H2OTest (2. Oktober 2011)

so *aufmach und ausgeb*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E9HGEY-dz00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und natürlich huhu


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2011)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> nabend



BRILLE


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2011)

Sorry für Doppelpost: Nur ein Tapatalk Test


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2011)

Spamm0r :>


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Razyl (2. Oktober 2011)

Konov - Hast du Interesse an einer Brille-Stoffpuppe?


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Konov - Hast du Interesse an einer Brille-Stoffpuppe?



Nö


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nö



Wieso nicht?


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?



Wozu soll das denn gut sein?^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Oktober 2011)

Haha, 24/0/6 ... na, wer hats drauf?


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wozu soll das denn gut sein?^^



Du kannst mit der Stoffpuppe kuscheln, sie ist immer für dich und deine Probleme da und naja... es ist Brille? D:


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kannst mit der Stoffpuppe kuscheln, sie ist immer für dich und deine Probleme da und naja... es ist Brille? D:



...


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> ...


...


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> ...



Wieso kannst du Brille nicht leiden?


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso kannst du Brille nicht leiden?



Das hab ich nicht geschrieben


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das hab ich nicht geschrieben



Aber du willst auch nicht seine Puppe


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber du willst auch nicht seine Puppe



NA GUT ich will die Puppe!


----------



## Arosk (3. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DVL8a-B72Dc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> NA GUT ich will die Puppe!



Yay! 

Sie geht schon bald mit der Post zu dir


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Yay!
> 
> Sie geht schon bald mit der Post zu dir



Gut gut ^^

Ich werd mal schlafen gehen demnächst, wünsche schonmal eine angenehme Nacht allerseits


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gut gut ^^
> 
> Ich werd mal schlafen gehen demnächst, wünsche schonmal eine angenehme Nacht allerseits



Nacht Konov =)


----------



## Kamsi (3. Oktober 2011)

schicken sich gegenseitig puppen mit den sie wer weiss was treiben aber schimpfen auf mich wenn ich mit teebaumöl anfange ^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> schicken sich gegenseitig puppen mit den sie wer weiss was treiben aber schimpfen auf mich wenn ich mit teebaumöl anfange ^^



Stofftiere sind niedlich!


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2011)

Guten abend =)


----------



## Arosk (3. Oktober 2011)

doppelpost!


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> doppelpost!



Mit mehr als 18 Stunden dazwischen ;O


----------



## Deanne (3. Oktober 2011)

Aua, aua, ich hab so Kopfschmerzen. Nie wieder Grillen im Landschaftspark Flunkyball, aua, aua.


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Aua, aua, ich hab so Kopfschmerzen. Nie wieder Grillen im Landschaftspark Flunkyball, aua, aua.



Was ist Flunkyball?


----------



## Arosk (3. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist Flunkyball?



Man springt mit seinen Eiern auf einen Ball.


----------



## Deanne (3. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist Flunkyball?



http://www.spielwiki.de/Flunkyball


----------



## Kamsi (3. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Stofftiere sind niedlich!



sorry dachte da an ne andere puppe bei euch ^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> http://www.spielwiki.de/Flunkyball



OMG o,O Was für ein kranker Scheiß :S



Kamsi schrieb:


> sorry dachte da an ne andere puppe bei euch ^^



SAU!


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2011)

Shikari Y U NO WRITE BACK ?


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Shikari Y U NO WRITE BACK ?



Die Frage ist eher: Warum bissu nicht mehr im ICQKUH on?


----------



## Deanne (3. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> OMG o,O Was für ein kranker Scheiß :S



Jetzt kannst du sicherlich verstehen, warum ich Kopfschmerzen habe. Mein Team hat mehrfach gewonnen.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2011)

hab den PC gewächselt ,und ich hab aufem Netbook kein ICQ ! :S


lol gerade Braunschweig vs. Düsseldorf zuende gegangen ,es gab nur 8 gelbe Karten


----------



## Arosk (3. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> hab den PC gewächselt ,und ich hab aufem Netbook kein ICQ ! :S
> 
> 
> lol gerade Braunschweig vs. Düsseldorf zuende gegangen ,es gab nur 8 gelbe Karten



http://c.icq.com/webicq/banias/gb/pro7/411/WidgetMain.html?locale=de-de


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2011)

ALDA könnte ich jedem Gegner bei Bad Company 2 grad so voll in die Fresse hauen, so RICHTIG INS GESICHT. 

BTW sorry @ Olli und nabend


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://c.icq.com/web...ml?locale=de-de



Password vergessen:s
Und auf dem anderen Laptop ist das noch gespeichert :s


----------



## Arosk (3. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Password vergessen:s
> Und auf dem anderen Laptop ist das noch gespeichert :s



https://www.icq.com/password/de


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Jetzt kannst du sicherlich verstehen, warum ich Kopfschmerzen habe. Mein Team hat mehrfach gewonnen.



Dann gute Besserung und spiel nie wieder so etwas!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aE3zESmcqwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



loooooool


----------



## Arosk (3. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte mal den Bug das alle Gegner mit dem Kopf gelaufen sind... ich konnte nicht mehr vor lachen xD


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2011)

Abend zusammen!
Man BF3 macht echt derbe Spass mittlerweile.

So realistisch 

Werde es mir warscheinlich doch holen für 44 (?) Euro würde es grad noch so gehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend zusammen!
> Man BF3 macht echt derbe Spass mittlerweile.
> 
> So realistisch
> ...



Kriegst es bestimmt auch irgendwo für 40. Spiele die Beta bewusst nicht, da ich nun endlich Bad Company 2 spielen kann suchte ich das und lass mich dann überraschen, hab die Limited Edition vorbestellt 

Problem ist, dass am 11.11.2011 Skyrim rauskommt :s


----------



## Arosk (3. Oktober 2011)

54 Euro ist aktuell bei Amazon. Mit Versand.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXYspKL3fYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> 54 Euro ist aktuell bei Amazon. Mit Versand.



Die PEGI ist noch 5 Euro günstiger, aber immer noch viel Geld nen Fuffi für das Game.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2011)

Naja für nen 20er wird das sicherlich nicht angeboten...


----------



## Arosk (3. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die PEGI ist noch 5 Euro günstiger, aber immer noch viel Geld nen Fuffi für das Game.^^



Nein, Pegi kostet eben 54 mit Versand ^^


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Naja für nen 20er wird das sicherlich nicht angeboten...



Leider nicht 
Hab halt schon etwas Geld ausgegeben für Bike Klamotten die letzten Wochen


----------



## schneemaus (3. Oktober 2011)

Naböhnd *wink*

Neue Bekanntschaft gemacht... Und grad am Telefonieren... Und demnächst bald n Date... Und.. Öhm... *rotwerd* Freu ich mir drauf ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Oktober 2011)

schön^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2011)

m/w? :S


----------



## Petersburg (3. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Naböhnd *wink*
> 
> Neue Bekanntschaft gemacht... Und grad am Telefonieren... Und demnächst bald n Date... Und.. Öhm... *rotwerd* Freu ich mir drauf ^^



Mein beileid.


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Naböhnd *wink*
> 
> Neue Bekanntschaft gemacht... Und grad am Telefonieren... Und demnächst bald n Date... Und.. Öhm... *rotwerd* Freu ich mir drauf ^^



Huhu,

komm mal wieder im ICQ online :-(


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Mein beileid.



U jelly ? 

Viel Glück schneemaus 


Ich hau mich mal hin, tschöö.


----------



## Petersburg (3. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> U jelly ?
> 
> Viel Glück schneemaus
> 
> ...



Irgendwie ja mal absolut garnicht


----------



## schneemaus (3. Oktober 2011)

1. Danke für's Glück wünschen
2. Pfffrt Beileid, ich freu mich doch x)
3. weiblich, Brille. Ich finde momentan mal so gar nix an Männern.
4. Nö, Razi, im Moment kein Bock.. Komm du doch ins Skype oder ins MSN


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> 3. weiblich, Brille. Ich finde momentan mal so gar nix an Männern.
> 4. Nö, Razi, im Moment kein Bock.. Komm du doch ins Skype oder ins MSN



Antwort zu 3.) Kinder. 

Antwort zu 4.) Skype ist meh


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> 1. Danke für's Glück wünschen
> 2. Pfffrt Beileid, ich freu mich doch x)
> 3. weiblich, Brille. Ich finde momentan mal so gar nix an Männern.
> 4. Nö, Razi, im Moment kein Bock.. Komm du doch ins Skype oder ins MSN


1. dann auch nochma von mir 
2. joa :>
3. na denne ^^ hoffentlich wirds gut 
4. awww :<


----------



## schneemaus (3. Oktober 2011)

Wat? Kinder? Häh?

Oh, Brille, vermisst du mich? Dann überleg ich mir das ja nochmal mit dem ICQ :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wat? Kinder? Häh?
> 
> Oh, Brille, vermisst du mich? Dann überleg ich mir das ja nochmal mit dem ICQ :>


ja, es ist so anders ohne dich :<
Es fehlt einfach jmd weibliches... Ich meine klar, wir haben Lachi, aber der ist auch nicht mehr oft da :<


----------



## Petersburg (3. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, es ist so anders ohne dich :<
> Es fehlt einfach jmd weibliches... Ich meine klar, wir haben Lachi, aber der ist auch nicht mehr oft da :<



Nehmt doch mich als ersatz


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2011)

Nein! :>


----------



## Petersburg (3. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nein! :>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt hast du mich traurig gemacht, schäm dich!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2011)

i dont care


----------



## _Hira_ (3. Oktober 2011)

-


----------



## Petersburg (3. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> i dont care






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Y U SO MEAN?! 



_Hira_ schrieb:


> -



Quote des Tages!


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wat? Kinder? Häh?



Kleine, süße Babies die dich "Mami" nennen.


----------



## Petersburg (3. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kleine, süße Babies die dich "Mami" nennen.



Ich mag Kettensägen


----------



## Razyl (3. Oktober 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich mag Kettensägen


----------



## Petersburg (3. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

babies sind aber besser als kettensägen - babies sind niedlich währendessen kettensägen indiziert sind.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kleine, süße Babies die dich "Mami" nennen.



Seit wann brauch ich dafür zwangsläufig nen Mann? Im 21. Jahrhundert?! Wäre mir neu.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus der razyl ist noch jung lass ihn seine hoffnung das männer noch gebraucht werden


----------



## Konov (4. Oktober 2011)

Viel Spass bei dem Date schneemaus.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Oktober 2011)

@Kamsi: Och, es gibt doch genug Heten auf der Welt 

@Konov: Dankeschön x)


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

ich meinte nicht für gay love ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Seit wann brauch ich dafür zwangsläufig nen Mann? Im 21. Jahrhundert?! Wäre mir neu.



Zwei Mamis für ein Kind - Auf jeden Fall bekommt es genügend Essen. 



Kamsi schrieb:


> schneemaus der razyl ist noch jung lass ihn seine hoffnung das männer noch gebraucht werden



Pff, sagte dieser Mensch, der nur Schweinereien im Kopf hat.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

razyl du hast mit dem thema damals angefangen 

okay das kind hat es später schwer in der gesellschaft aber ich denk mal inzwischen leichter als noch vor paar jahrzenten


----------



## Saji (4. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> okay das kind hat es später schwer in der gesellschaft aber ich denk mal inzwischen leichter als noch vor paar jahrzenten



Jedenfalls ist es bei "Deine Mutter"-Witzen gleich doppelt beleidigt.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

der ist gut ^^ fies aber gut ^^

aber der hier ist besser ^^



> Der 16-jährige Sohn kommt mitten in der Woche erst um 4 Uhr morgens nach Hause. Der Vater ist wach geblieben und will seinem Sprössling eine Riesen-Standpauke halten. Doch der Sohn kommt ihm zuvor: "Beruhige Dich, Vater! ich hab heut zum ersten mal so richtig tierischen Sex gehabt!" Der Vater: "Ja, wenn das so ist! Komm, setz Dich zu mir, lass uns ein Bier trinken und darüber reden!" Sohn: "Reden ist OK, ein Bier nehme ich auch, aber sitzen is´ nich´!"


----------



## Saji (4. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> der ist gut ^^ fies aber gut ^^
> 
> aber der hier ist besser ^^



Tehehehe, auch nicht schlecht. :3


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist es bei "Deine Mutter"-Witzen gleich doppelt beleidigt.



MIES!


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gerade mal bei gamona news geschaut und interessanten kleinen werbebanner gesehen - die werbung erscheint nur bei der seite wo die dark souls werbung ist - Begonnen der Krieg der werbeanzeigen hat ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gerade mal bei gamona news geschaut und interessanten kleinen werbebanner gesehen - die werbung erscheint nur bei der seite wo die dark souls werbung ist - Begonnen der Krieg der werbeanzeigen hat ^^



Jesus-Werbung?


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

jupp ^^

das ist halt werbung die sich gegenseitig auspäht und dann sich einbettet in freien werbeplätzen

so kam blizzard im alten forum zu seiner goldseller werbung
das star wars galaxie forum zu seiner wow werbung 

und bei gamona klassenguides oder tiersets für klassen gabs immer google anzeigen für stayfriends werbung das man seine alte klasse wiederfindet

und bei first kill gildennews gabs anzeigen für kredite ohne schufa und spenden aufrufe für sos kinderdörfer ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> jupp ^^
> 
> das ist halt werbung die sich gegenseitig auspäht und dann sich einbettet in freien werbeplätzen
> 
> ...



Ein Glück, dass ich ABP nutze


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo meine kleinen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y3IACAFUo8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

rofl - iphone 5 war doch nur ein iphone 4 update geworden ^^


----------



## schneemaus (4. Oktober 2011)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend *wink*


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich war lang nichtmehr hier was hab ich verpasst?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2011)

nabend


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Oktober 2011)

Bin mal schlafen *Und so verschwindet das Phantom wieder in der dunklen Nacht*


----------



## Saji (4. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> rofl - iphone 5 war doch nur ein iphone 4 update geworden ^^



Jup. Ein iPhone 4S. Tolle Sache. -.- Damit ist aber klar, dass ich mir nächstes Jahr im Februar ein HTC holen werde. ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Jup. Ein iPhone 4S. Tolle Sache. -.- Damit ist aber klar, dass ich mir nächstes Jahr im Februar ein HTC holen werde. ^^



Was denn auch sonst? Die hätten das auch iPhone 5 nennen können und es wär dasselbe bei rausgekommen. o,O


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

razyl es hört sich für sie besser an wenn man sagt iphone 5 statt iphone 4 mit neuen funktionen ^^


----------



## Saji (4. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> razyl es hört sich für sie besser an wenn man sagt iphone 5 statt iphone 4 mit neuen funktionen ^^



"Für sie"... ~.~ Nein, ich mag das iPhone eigentlich. Nur hat mich das iPhone 4 so enttäuscht, dass ich auch in 4S kein Vertrauen haben kann. Also eben ein HTC im Februar, wenn der Vertrag ausläuft. Ein Hoch auf die Freiheit. xD


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

sie = die jünger die steve jobs anbeten ^^


----------



## Petersburg (4. Oktober 2011)

Kettensäääääääääääägen!


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

ausverkauft


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> razyl es hört sich für sie besser an wenn man sagt iphone 5 statt iphone 4 mit neuen funktionen ^^



Naja, iPhone ist für mich eh nutzlos. Ich bleib bei meinem Android


----------



## Konov (4. Oktober 2011)

Abend Mädels!


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend Mädels!



Nabend Konov =)


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/extra_3/videos/carokorneliapplesekte101.html


----------



## Saji (4. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.ndr.de/fe...lesekte101.html



Als ich den Titel las hatte ich schon keine Lust mehr auf Play zu klicken.


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2011)

Boah, wie ich es hasse, wenn man mehr oder minder ausversehen in den Ellenbogen eines anderen Menschen reinläuft. =/


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

wtf was haste gemacht razyl ?


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wtf was haste gemacht razyl ?



Äh gelaufen und dann war da ein Ellenbogen im Weg. Tat etwas weh ^^


----------



## Olliruh (4. Oktober 2011)

Dann solltest du jeder art von Moshpits meiden


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dann solltest du jeder art von Moshpits meiden



Sowieso o.O


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

axxo dachte wärst in ne schlägerei geraten


----------



## Zonalar (4. Oktober 2011)

ich...muss... schlafen...


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> axxo dachte wärst in ne schlägerei geraten



Ich bin friedlich. Ich schlage mich nicht ;o


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

man muss sich nicht schlagen um in einer schlägerei zu laden ^^

dachte halt wo du ja noch jung bist und nachts unterwegs das dich welche aufmischen wollten oder so ^^


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ich...muss... schlafen...



Solang du nicht so wie aj schnarchen tuest ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> man muss sich nicht schlagen um in einer schlägerei zu laden ^^
> 
> dachte halt wo du ja noch jung bist und nachts unterwegs das dich welche aufmischen wollten oder so ^^



Ich bin Nachts unterwegs? D:


----------



## Zonalar (4. Oktober 2011)

Nee, ohne schnarchen...
Ich hab mir 40 seiten von memebase angeschaut, in der Brony-Abteilung...


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin Nachts unterwegs? D:



jugendliche sind doch laut dokus nachts unterwegs und sitzen in den ecken und trinken und so ^^


----------



## Petersburg (4. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> jugendliche sind doch laut dokus nachts unterwegs und sitzen in den ecken und trinken und so ^^



Oder sitzen nur in Ecken... wo ist der emo smilie?


----------



## Zonalar (4. Oktober 2011)

und wenn nicht sind sie fett, hässlich stinken, spielen CounterStrike und ähnliche Killerspiele. Zudem haben sie keine Freunde noch sonst irgendwelche sozialen Beziehungen und kriegen nie eine Freundin ab.
Oh, und achja. Sie laufen ab und zu Amok 

Ich hatte genug Spass für heute. Gute Nacht 

@Kamsi: Brohoof!


----------



## Saji (5. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> jugendliche sind doch laut dokus rtl nachts unterwegs und sitzen in den ecken und trinken und so ^^



Nu' passt's. =)


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Oktober 2011)

diese nervigen ponies halten sich ja länger als ein twinkie . kann nicht mal langsam der nächste weeaboo trend um die ecke kommen?^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> jugendliche sind doch laut dokus nachts unterwegs und sitzen in den ecken und trinken und so ^^



Ich mag keinen Alkohol


----------



## Kamsi (5. Oktober 2011)

verdammt ich brauch ein sarkasmus schild die augenzwinkernden smilies reichen wohl nicht aus - ich will euch doch nicht verärgern sondern nur necken


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> verdammt ich brauch ein sarkasmus schild die augenzwinkernden smilies reichen wohl nicht aus - ich will euch doch nicht verärgern sondern nur necken



Ich war niemals verärgert!!


----------



## Kamsi (5. Oktober 2011)

bzw ist twinkie nicht eine der lebensmittel die nie schlecht werden ?


----------



## LeWhopper (5. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> diese nervigen ponies halten sich ja länger als ein twinkie . kann nicht mal langsam der nächste weeaboo trend um die ecke kommen?^^



Du vergisst das die Pony's so bekannt sind das sie für lange Zeit erst mal nicht verschwinden werden. Youtube: Hunderte Musikmixes; Memebase: Nach extrem kurzer Zeit schon eine eigene Kategorie; Deviantart, andere *hust* Imageboards: Wachsende Fangemeinde, Fanbilder + Pron (absichtlich)


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Oktober 2011)

eben das war der witz kamsi ^^ btw jetzt weiß ich das du family guy guckst 
bezüglich der ponies auf besagtem imageboard: ich habe da schon lange keinen größeren thread mehr zu gesehen. dafür aber erst gestern was neues: einen /b/ross thread. ganz recht, einen bob ross thread. der gefiehl mir deutlich besser.

btw: das imageboard ist mittlerweile echt zu mainstream. sogar in der neuen gamestar wird es ausgeschrieben :/


----------



## Kamsi (5. Oktober 2011)

ich kenn die twinkies aus dem film zombieland ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (5. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> eben das war der witz kamsi ^^ btw jetzt weiß ich das du family guy guckst
> bezüglich der ponies auf besagtem imageboard: ich habe da schon lange keinen größeren thread mehr zu gesehen. dafür aber erst gestern was neues: einen /b/ross thread. ganz recht, einen bob ross thread. der gefiehl mir deutlich besser.
> 
> btw: das imageboard ist mittlerweile echt zu mainstream. sogar in der neuen gamestar wird es ausgeschrieben :/



Naja die sicher meinst du die Ab 16 Augabe von Gamestar^^ Ich würde mal drauf tippen das du in der normalen Ausgabe nur Sterne findest.

Und hier dürfen wirs nicht nennen da ja auch minderjährige hier rumlaufen. Vote für Ab18 Foren


----------



## Kamsi (5. Oktober 2011)

nur wie willste das kontrollieren ^^

prüfziffern von personalausweisen gehen ja nicht weil schon ewig gehackt ^^

wobei dann würde ja buffed mindestens die hälfter seiner user verlieren ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Naja die sicher meinst du die Ab 16 Augabe von Gamestar^^ Ich würde mal drauf tippen das du in der normalen Ausgabe nur Sterne findest.
> 
> Und hier dürfen wirs nicht nennen da ja auch minderjährige hier rumlaufen. Vote für Ab18 Foren



also ich hol immer die gs mit den 2 dvds. glaube das ist die ab 16. dachte aber nee andere gibts eh nicht mehr, bis auf die ab 18 ausgabe für abonenten^^
das die seite bei buffed nicht gern gesehen wird dürfte aber am generellen inhalt des einen unterboards dort sein und das kann ich auch voll verstehen


----------



## H2OTest (5. Oktober 2011)

aufmach


----------



## Zonalar (5. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2011)

Alter Schwede, Shoppen mit Frauen ist schon hart... 

Nabend!


----------



## Dominau (5. Oktober 2011)

Servus.

Dogma kommt gleich im Fernsehn


----------



## Arosk (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab einen alten Gummistiefel gegrillt


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, Shoppen mit Frauen ist schon hart...
> 
> Nabend!



ich lass mich daher immer im bällchenparadies abgeben ^^


----------



## tonygt (5. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich lass mich daher immer im bällchenparadies abgeben ^^



Sehr zweideutig


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Oktober 2011)

tonygt, dein name geht mir auf den wecker. jedesmal wenn ich den lese spielt sich bei mir Ne-Yos lied Give me Everything ab. "Tonight...." ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (5. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> nur wie willste das kontrollieren ^^
> 
> prüfziffern von personalausweisen gehen ja nicht weil schon ewig gehackt ^^
> 
> wobei dann würde ja buffed mindestens die hälfter seiner user verlieren ^^



Da fiel mir das neue USK System ein *hust* *hust*


----------



## Zonalar (5. Oktober 2011)

Oh my Gosh! Die Anti-Hate-shields funktionieren :O

Ab jetzt lauf ich nur noch mit ihnen in der Tasche rum 

Btw. nicht viel los hier heut nacht :/


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich lass mich daher immer im bällchenparadies abgeben ^^



Geniale Idee *.*


----------



## Konov (5. Oktober 2011)

Abend!


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend!



Nabend Konov =)


----------



## tonygt (6. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> tonygt, dein name geht mir auf den wecker. jedesmal wenn ich den lese spielt sich bei mir Ne-Yos lied Give me Everything ab. "Tonight...." ^^



Nur das der Name eher Tony-gt und nicht wie Tonight ausgesporchen wird


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend Konov =)



Hey Razyl


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hey Razyl



Du scheinst mir gut drauf zu sein


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du scheinst mir gut drauf zu sein



Naja, nicht viel mehr als sonst auch 
Wollte nur mal direkt antworten, wo du mich immer so regelmässig jeden Abend hier begrüsst. ^^


----------



## Dominau (6. Oktober 2011)

Bin mal im Bettchen. Gute nacht Leute


----------



## LeWhopper (6. Oktober 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Bin mal im Bettchen. Gute nacht Leute



Same here. Ich häng mal wieder zu viel auf memebase ab und vergess die sch... Zeit. Und morgens dann wieder nicht rauswollen -.- Teufelskreis


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Oktober 2011)

So erging es mir eine Weile mit germanbash. Schlimm, hm?


----------



## orkman (6. Oktober 2011)

ich mach uch ma heia und traeume von dem geilen xerath (in LOL)... hoffentlich is er mein morgen frueh ...


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geniale Idee *.*



ist es auch, aber meine freundin ist es langsam leid im kaufhaus ausgerufen zu werden weil ich die anderen im bällchenpool immer mit "Bazinga!" erschrecke.


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, nicht viel mehr als sonst auch
> Wollte nur mal direkt antworten, wo du mich immer so regelmässig jeden Abend hier begrüsst. ^^



Ich bin halt nett. 



tear_jerker schrieb:


> ist es auch, aber meine freundin ist es langsam leid im kaufhaus ausgerufen zu werden weil ich die anderen im bällchenpool immer mit "Bazinga!" erschrecke.





Da mag wer TBBT? :>


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2011)

Jo, ich geh auch mal ins Bett 
Gute Nacht allerseits!


----------



## NexxLoL (6. Oktober 2011)

Nachti Konov. Steve Jobs ist tot, schon gehört? 
http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Oktober 2011)

ich liebe TBBT ,ganz recht^^ ich hab sogar das intro in originallänge auf meiner cd fürs auto


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs - Ein Visionär ist von uns gegangen.


----------



## NexxLoL (6. Oktober 2011)

da hast du wohl Recht, er war ein Visionär. Und ich bin nun wirklich kein Apple-Fanboy.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Oktober 2011)

bitte lasst im buffed forum deswegen nicht wieder son beileidsthread aufmachen :/
mehr schreib ich besser nicht, hab im moment nur makabere witze im kopf für die ich auf die finger bekommen würde. von daher guts nächtle


----------



## NexxLoL (6. Oktober 2011)

nacht  naja, um einen eigenen thread zu vermeiden habe ich es ja jetzt hier, und auch im apple-thread reingeposted.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Oktober 2011)

ein tag nach der präsentation des iphones 5 das nur ein iphone 4s wurde und die fans entäuschte - als hätte steve jobs das nicht verkraftet


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2011)

Das wird aus meiner Sicht ein anstrengender Tag für die Mods...


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Oktober 2011)

Ja.. am besten, ich nehm mir Morgen frei.



just kidding


----------



## wronny (6. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn ich mit den Produkten der Firma nichts anfangen kann, die Präsentationen von Herrn Jobs hatten schon unterhaltungswert. Denn der Mann hatte einfach Charisma.

Möge er in Frieden ruhen.

PS:
Ich glaub, dass ich heut mal ausgiebiger Fernsehen werde, um zu schauen, in welchem Maße die Sender dies ausschlachten. "Dem Fernsehen" kann man in letzter Zeit ja einiges zutrauen. CNN berichtet ja schon fleißig. Auf den deutschen Nachrichtensendern läuft die Nachricht nur im Ticker durch.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Oktober 2011)

nabend


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2011)

nabend


----------



## schneemaus (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallihallo *wink*


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Oktober 2011)

unterhaltet mich, mir ist langweilig :3


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2011)

Abend allerseits


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2011)

haha machen n virencheck ...


----------



## zoizz (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich zock schnell noch den Solodungeon in Rift und mach noch nen bissl Berufe.
Und ab morgen freu ich mich auf ein Schulfreies Wochenende.
Kann es sein, dass Herbst wird? *Fensterzumach*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2011)

Es ist SO verdammt kalt >.<

Najo, nabend allerseits. Nächste Woche U R L A U B


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2011)

du wohnst ja auch im norden


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2011)

true true, aber so steif war die Briese noch nie. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (6. Oktober 2011)

Endlich wieder kälter. Bin vorhin bei 12 Grad und Regen zum Lidl gelaufen. Herrlich.


----------



## Dominau (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich will endlich das es kälter wird. Hab ne Jacke geschenkt bekommen, nur bei den Temperaturen zieh ich die sicher nicht an


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2011)

der regen heute war nicht herrlich ... musste in ihm mitm fahrrad vonner schule zurück fahren ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich brauch auch dringend ne vernünftige Regenjacke bzw nen Wintermantel, aber hier bei mir in der Umgebung gibt es kein gescheiten Laden.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2011)

warte, du wohnst doch in hamburg oder? oO


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2011)

Ja, bin einfach zu faul um in die Innenstadt zu fahren bzw da nach irgendwas zu suchen, hier bei mir in der Stadt gibt es einen H&M, der hat nie wat tolles.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2011)

haha, ich brauch noch stiefel ... will mir n paar schöne in Besch holen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir gestern welche bestellt, in Besch-Weiß.


----------



## Dominau (6. Oktober 2011)

Schuhe bräuchte ich auch noch ein paar für den Winter. Meine Turnschuhe sind dafür definitiv nicht mehr geeignet.

Ich frag mich wie ich die immer so hinkrieg?


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Schuhe bräuchte ich auch noch ein paar für den Winter. Meine Turnschuhe sind dafür definitiv nicht mehr geeignet.
> 
> Ich frag mich wie ich die immer so hinkrieg?



WARUM bist du nicht mehr im ICQ online?


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2011)

morgen mathe klausur


----------



## Dominau (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin doch on  



> morgen mathe klausur



Viel Glück!


----------



## schneemaus (6. Oktober 2011)

Von mir auch viel Glück bei der Matheklausur!


----------



## Olliruh (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo


----------



## schneemaus (6. Oktober 2011)

*hüpf* gute Laune x)


----------



## Dominau (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Olli :>

Schneemaus, warum so gut gelaunt?


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Oktober 2011)

weil sie bald eind ate hat :>


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> *hüpf* gute Laune x)



Du hast mal gute Laune?


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> morgen mathe klausur



Jo viel Glück, ich hab nächste Woche Mittwoch.


----------



## Arosk (6. Oktober 2011)

yo boys was geht


----------



## schneemaus (6. Oktober 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hallo Olli :>
> 
> Schneemaus, warum so gut gelaunt?



Siehe unten, tear_jerker hat Recht 



tear_jerker schrieb:


> weil sie bald eind ate hat :>






Razyl schrieb:


> Du hast mal gute Laune?



Ich hab sehr oft gute Laune. Wenn du mich allerdings um 1 Uhr nachts anschreibst, wenn ich grad den PC ausmachen will, weil ich müde bin und pennen gehen will, dann hab ich nicht mehr ganz so gute Laune


----------



## Olliruh (6. Oktober 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hallo Olli :>



Alles Gute c:


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab sehr oft gute Laune. Wenn du mich allerdings um 1 Uhr nachts anschreibst, wenn ich grad den PC ausmachen will, weil ich müde bin und pennen gehen will, dann hab ich nicht mehr ganz so gute Laune





Sei nicht immer so gemein zu mir du Maus!


----------



## schneemaus (6. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sei nicht immer so gemein zu mir du Maus!



Ich hab grade erstmal klar gestellt, dass ich keine Lady bin. Jetzt bin ich auch wieder nett zu dir, allerliebstes Razyl <3


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab grade erstmal klar gestellt, dass ich keine Lady bin. Jetzt bin ich auch wieder nett zu dir, allerliebstes Razyl <3



Yay - Wann bissu mal wieder im ICQ online?


----------



## schneemaus (6. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Yay - Wann bissu mal wieder im ICQ online?



Die Tage mal. Im Moment bissl Stress hier wegen meiner Mutter, außerdem halt permanent eigentlich halbafk. Und da macht das nich so viel Spaß im Massenchat, wenn ich nur die Hälfte mitkriege x)


----------



## ZAM (6. Oktober 2011)

Langweilig


----------



## Arosk (6. Oktober 2011)

Ja, sehr langweilig...

Ich liebe Regen!

Achja, falls mal jemand einen SMP Minecraftserver ohne Plugins sucht... unserer Corp Server steht da zur Verfügung... Wir sind ca. 10 Leute die dort drauf spielen...

Mir ist immer noch langweilig.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Oktober 2011)

Müde, aber will nich ins Bett. Aber meiner besten Freundin ist grad ne Frage eingefallen:

Mal angenommen, du stehst am Flughafen und wartest auf wen. Wenn das Flugzeug abstürzt - 1. wie bekommst du Bescheid und 2. was steht da auf den Monitoren, die die Fliegersituation angeben? Wo also normalerweise "landed", "departed" etc. steht?! Wird jawohl kaum "cancelled" stehn, wär n bisschen... komisch oder? xD


----------



## Arosk (6. Oktober 2011)

vllt. steht "crashed" da?


----------



## schneemaus (6. Oktober 2011)

Wär n bisschen krass, oder? Das dann so zu erfahren oO


----------



## Petersburg (6. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Langweilig



*ZAM einen Pokeball an den Kopf werf*

Yay, ein legendäres ZAM gefangen!


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Die Tage mal. Im Moment bissl Stress hier wegen meiner Mutter, außerdem halt permanent eigentlich halbafk. Und da macht das nich so viel Spaß im Massenchat, wenn ich nur die Hälfte mitkriege x)



 Miss u 



ZAM schrieb:


> Langweilig



Sollen wir dich unterhalten oh großer Herr Zam?


----------



## The Paladin (6. Oktober 2011)

Oh großartiger ZAM, hier für dich ein Video was dich Unterhalten soll





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QOSR76VHhII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (6. Oktober 2011)

Wir haben ungefähr den Unterhaltungswert eines Grashalms.


----------



## Petersburg (6. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wir haben ungefähr den Unterhaltungswert einesr Grashalms Kettensäge.



Fixd'd


----------



## Arosk (7. Oktober 2011)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wir haben ungefähr den Unterhaltungswert einesr Grashalms Kettensäge.[/font]




qft


Rechtschreibflame

Ja, ich weiß das da keiner ist, aber ich mußte eine Ausrede erfinden als ich gesehen hab wie hart ich gefailed hab. Ja, die Schriftfarbe ist weiss.
^hier ist etwas versteckt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTN6Du3MCgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wir haben ungefähr den Unterhaltungswert eines Grashalms.



Du machst uns schlechter wie wir sind!


----------



## Arosk (7. Oktober 2011)

Hey, ich finde Grashalme unterhaltsam... sie schwingen mal nach da und mal nach dort, je nach dem von wo der Wind weht... und manchmal schwingen sie auch nach unten wenn man sie zertritt... natürlich werden sie auch öfters mal zerteilt, vorzugsweise von Rasenmähern ;(


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> *ZAM einen Pokeball an den Kopf werf*
> 
> Yay, ein legendäres ZAM gefangen!



Unfangbar! 

Sucht mir lieber mal ein Video zu dem Game-Gear-Werbespot, auf den Wayne in Waynes-World bezug nimmt mit "Sie wird mal mir gehören, oh ja" *g*


----------



## Arosk (7. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Unfangbar!
> 
> Sucht mir lieber mal ein Video zu dem Game-Gear-Werbespot, auf den Wayne in Waynes-World bezug nimmt mit "Sie wird mal mir gehören, oh ja" *g*



*Meisterball zück*

*dong*

Das wilde ZAM wurde erfolgreich gefangen!


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Oktober 2011)

da Zam aber lvl 100 ist und spezielle ep bekommt kannst du ihn nicht ohne alle 8 orden kontrollieren.


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> da Zam aber lvl 100 ist und spezielle ep bekommt kannst du ihn nicht ohne alle 8 orden kontrollieren.



Pokemon-Nerd D:


----------



## Arosk (7. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> da Zam aber lvl 100 ist und spezielle ep bekommt kannst du ihn nicht ohne alle 8 orden kontrollieren.



ICH HAB ALLE 8! ICH HATTE AUF DER GELBEN EDITION SOGAR DEN BLAUEN RIESENWURM DEN MAN NICHT EINFACH SO BEKOMMEN HAT!

Ich kenn keinen einzigen Pokemonnamen mehr ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Oktober 2011)

der blaue riesenwurm war garados und man musste lediglich ein karpador auf lvl 20 bringen. ep teiler, karp an erste stelle und gleich austauschen und du hattest es schnell.

@ zam, sagt wayne das nicht zu einer gitarre?


----------



## Arosk (7. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> der blaue riesenwurm war garados und man musste lediglich ein karpador auf lvl 20 bringen. ep teiler, karp an erste stelle und gleich austauschen und du hattest es schnell.
> 
> @ zam, sagt wayne das nicht zu einer gitarre?



na, das pokemon gabs in der gelben edition nicht, gabs nur per link kabel ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Oktober 2011)

mir fällt sonst nur dratini/dragonir ein, aber die konnte man fangen. waren halt nur selten.

bei der suche nach zams spot hab ich gerade das hier gefunden:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dw3iYlDCos das ist doch Randy aus My name is Earl oder irre ich mich? :O


----------



## Arosk (7. Oktober 2011)

ich bin mal dösern


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich geh mal ins Bettchen, gute Nacht


----------



## H2OTest (7. Oktober 2011)

nachtschwärm0rn


----------



## Arosk (7. Oktober 2011)

ich dachte grad jemand hätte die goldene regel gebrochen, aber es ist schon wieder 21 uhr, ich hab den ganzen tag verpennt ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2011)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Abend =)


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen Guten Abend =)



Abend Razyl und alle anderen


----------



## Arosk (7. Oktober 2011)

yay, caspian border ist wieder spielbar ^^


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> yay, caspian border ist wieder spielbar ^^



Ohne Scheiß? Mal probieren


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2011)

Hmmm also mal davon abgesehen dass es tierisch laggt aufm vollen 64er Server, ist es auf den ersten Blick ganz witzig.
Beschweren sich aber alle über die Laggs... liegt wohl an der Beta.


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend Razyl und alle anderen



Yay, Konov grüßt mich ^.^


----------



## Arosk (7. Oktober 2011)

gib mal deine addy konov ^^


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> gib mal deine addy konov ^^



Meine E-Mail? Nö


----------



## Razyl (7. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Meine E-Mail? Nö



Deine EA Master ID für Origin/Battlelog


----------



## Arosk (7. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Meine E-Mail? Nö



Soldatennamen reicht eigentlich ^^


----------



## Konov (8. Oktober 2011)

Man man man, ich muss ja sagen, das Spiel ist toll auf der einen Seite, manchmal aber auch befremdlich auf der anderen.

Nachdem es in den ersten paar Minuten gelaggt hat wie Hulle, lief es später auch mit 64 Spielern ohne Lags oder Ruckler.
Was mich immer noch irritiert, ist der Realismus. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich in meiner Kindheit noch mit ganz anderen Spielen aufgewachsen bin. Mittlerweile ist es wirklich so, dass man ganz anders spielt, als vor 10 oder 15 Jahren.

Wo man früher den Gegner recht schnell erkannt hat, und mal eben im Busch hocken und Scharfschütze spielen nur zeitweise ging, ist es heute absolut unmöglich die Umgebung "abzusichern".
Durch die extrem hohe Detaildichte und den Realismus gibt es soviele Gräser, Büsche und Bäume und tausend verschiedene Deckungsmöglichkeiten, dass man völlig den Überblick verliert.

Es ist eben fast wie in der Realität mit der Vegetation und dadurch ein völlig anderes Spielgefühl als ich das von früher kenne. 
Auch BF2, was ja nicht so weit zurückliegt, ist ein Witz dagegen.

Wenn ich mir dann anschaue, wieviele Waffen und dutzende verschiedene Aufsätze für jede Waffe es gibt, dazu auch noch X verschiedene Fahrzeuge mit den unterschiedlichsten Upgrades, dann frage ich mich, wie man das alles spielen soll.

Ich würde lügen, wenn ich sagen würde, dass es mich nicht überfordert. Wenn man sich einfach in irgendeinen Panzer reinsetzt und losballert, dann ist das alte BF-Feeling da, mit bombastischer Grafik.
Aber versucht man sich mit der Materie näher auseinanderzusetzen, verbringt man erstmal 10 Minuten mit Waffen vergleichen aus 2 Kits, wobei das auch nur ein Bruchteil der ganzen anderen Kits ist und von der Taschenlampe bis zur Tellermine gibts echt jeden Furz, den der Soldat heute auf dem echten Schlachfeld finden würde.

Eigentlich will ich das Spiel nicht kritisieren. Ich hab es mir heute auch nach langem Überlegen vorbestellt. Aber ich kann mir nicht helfen - das ist eine völlig neue "Spiel"-Generation, die mit dem Spielen, mit dem ich aufgewachsen bin, nur noch wenig zutun hat. Es ist teilweise wie ein interaktiver Kriegsfilm, wenn ich mich auf "Caspian Border" irgendwo in die Pampa stelle und ohne mein Zutun brennen Quadratkilometer von Wäldern im Hintergrund, überall explodiert und qualmt, zischt, rattert, rumst es...

Also es macht Spass, man ist natürlich beeindruckt von der Grafik und dem Gameplay, dass simples "Fahren" von Fahrzeugen kombiniert und es dadurch auch erlaubt einfach in der Gegend rumzukurven und alles zu zerstören. 
Aber es überfordert mich auch in optischer und spielerischer Hinsicht, so dass ich das Spiel wohl kaum voll "ausreizen" kann.

Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu alt, insbesondere im Geiste 


Was ich auch verrückt finde sind die automatischen Roboterdrohnen die rumfliegen und auf dem Boden rumheizen wie ferngesteuerte Autos und mal eben die Hälfte von einem Gebäude wegsprengen.
Flugzeuge und Helikopter mal gar nicht erwähnt, die zu steuern eine Kunst zu sein scheint, was aber bei BF im Grunde immer so war. Insbesondere weil aus irgendwelchen Gründen die Maus-Invertierung nicht funktioniert hat, deswegen stürzt man meistens nach wenigen Metern irgendwo in die Pampa.

Also dieses Spiel polarisiert total.
Ob positiv, oder negativ, muss jeder wohl für sich entscheiden. Für die rund 60 Euro fühle ich mich bei dem Umfang allerdings bestens unterhalten für die... sagen wir... nächsten 5 Jahre. 
Allein die Beta könnte ich Monatelang spielen ohne dass es sonderlich langweilig werden würde - vom Spielprinzip mal abgesehen, was sich aber nicht ändern wird.


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2011)

So kompliziert ist BF3 nicht. Das erscheint nur so, vor allem weil man ja auch etwas unter Zeitdruck steht, da die Beta nur bis zum 10. Oktober geht. Aber insgesamt: BF3 wird gekauft.


----------



## Konov (8. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> So kompliziert ist BF3 nicht. Das erscheint nur so, vor allem weil man ja auch etwas unter Zeitdruck steht, da die Beta nur bis zum 10. Oktober geht. Aber insgesamt: BF3 wird gekauft.



Also ich stand bisher nicht unter Zeitdruck, höchstens weil ich nicht soviel Zeit zum zocken hab 
Das mit dem 10. Oktober wusste ich gar nicht.

Naja, empfindet aber auch jeder anders... 

Ich schwing mich mal in die Koje, gutes Nächtle


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich schwing mich mal in die Koje, gutes Nächtle



Nachti Konov ;o


----------



## Saji (8. Oktober 2011)

Zurück vom Kumpel. Drei Tage ausgiebig BF3 Beta gespielt. Und ich muss sagen: schweinegeil! Vorallem wenn man es mal schafft zusammen in einen Squad zu kommen und dann zusammen loszieht ist das Spielgefühl einfach nur fantastisch. Und als dann noch Caspian Border aufgemacht wurde, oi oi oi. Mein Kumpel treibt die Flugzeuge und Helis mit seinem Kampfjet in meine Richtung und ich sitze grinsend im Flugabwehrpanzer. *fg*

Schade finde ich nur, dass ein paar Objekte nicht so kaputt gehen, wie >ich< es mir vorgestellt hätte. Die Zäune und Fensterscheiben lassen sich einfach mit den "Allmighty Katana"-Messer niedermetzeln, fahre ich aber mit einem Panzer gegen einen Zaun oder schieße darauf bleibt das Aas doch tatsächlich stehen. Auch diese Pinöppel an der Mautstelle (die schwarzweißen Stangen) haben meinen Panzer hier und da einfach aufgehalten.


Aber ich will ja gar nicht meckern, die kleinen Bugs und Ungereimtheiten haben uns sehr viel Spaß beschert.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich werd bei BF3 einfach nicht so richtig warm. Es fühlt sich nicht wie Battlefield an. Werde es mir erstmal nicht kaufen. Bin vom Sound auch ziemlich enttäuscht. Hab eine sehr gute Soundkarte und ein 5.1-System, aber irgendwie klingt BC 2 viel, viel besser. Auch die Grafik hat sich nur minimal verbessert, finde ich. Dafür soll ich dann 50 Euro ausgeben? Die anderen Maps und die Kampagne ausgenommen, bietet es nichts, was BC 2 nicht auch hätte. Da spare ich die Kröten lieber für Skyrim.


----------



## H2OTest (8. Oktober 2011)

ahh heute schön viele sternschnuppen gesehen


----------



## Dropz (8. Oktober 2011)

guten abend


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2011)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallihallo! *wink*


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2011)

Güten Abönd, meine fronzösischen Fröunde.


----------



## H2OTest (8. Oktober 2011)

salut und zurück wink


----------



## Petersburg (8. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallihallo! *wink*



Kettensäääääääääääägen *werf*


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Kettensäääääääääääägen *werf*



*ausweich* Blöööööööööööööödmann


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2011)

Nabend


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend



OMG, ein wildes Razyl erscheint!

Loooos Karpador! Platscher!!!!!!!!


Jetzt hab ich's dir aber gegeben


----------



## LeWhopper (8. Oktober 2011)

Nabend. (Oder auch WHAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZ UUUUUUUPPPPPP?????)

Scary Movie ist einfach immer gut^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> OMG, ein wildes Razyl erscheint!
> 
> Loooos Karpador! Platscher!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



:O

Wieso bist du soooo gemein zu mir?


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> :O
> 
> Wieso bist du soooo gemein zu mir?



Bin ich doch gar nich. Platscher platscht doch nur rum, das platscht dich doch gar nicht.


----------



## Konov (8. Oktober 2011)

Abend zusammen!



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich werd bei BF3 einfach nicht so richtig warm. Es fühlt sich nicht wie Battlefield an. Werde es mir erstmal nicht kaufen. Bin vom Sound auch ziemlich enttäuscht. Hab eine sehr gute Soundkarte und ein 5.1-System, aber irgendwie klingt BC 2 viel, viel besser. Auch die Grafik hat sich nur minimal verbessert, finde ich. Dafür soll ich dann 50 Euro ausgeben? Die anderen Maps und die Kampagne ausgenommen, bietet es nichts, was BC 2 nicht auch hätte. Da spare ich die Kröten lieber für Skyrim.



Also ich spiel über Headphones, und da gibts ne extra Soundeinstellung für, gefällt mir eigentlich recht gut.

Auf die Kampagne freu ich mich besonders, weil man da auch von dem "Spiel" mal etwas erleben kann ohne die ganze Multiplayer Hektik. Naja, da ich BFBC2 nie gespielt habe, hab ich da aber auch sicherlich ne ganz andere Sicht als du. 

Was mir spontan nicht gefällt ist, dass die Maus Invertierung im Helikopter nicht zu funktionieren scheint. Fliegen "lernen" wie in BF2 scheint somit fast unmöglich. Und es fehlen mir Support-Ansagen, z.B. wenn ich einen Medic oder Munition brauche.
So stehe ich immer nur dumm neben meinen Kameraden und kann mich nicht bemerkbar machen, wenn ich Muni brauche. Sehr ungünstig gelöst! Aber vielleicht ändert sich das noch in der Vollversion.


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Bin ich doch gar nich. Platscher platscht doch nur rum, das platscht dich doch gar nicht.



Platsch


----------



## Petersburg (8. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> *ausweich* Blöööööööööööööödmann



Jetzt hast du mir aber total weh getan


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend zusammen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drück mal Q, wenn du Muni oder Sani brauchst und ziel auf den entsprechenden Spieler. Zumindest war das in BC 2 der "Social Button". Damit kann man auch Feinde melden.

Wenn du magst, kannst du ja mal Shandrela adden - bescheuerter Name, ich weiß. Bin wohl zu sehr im Skyrim-Fieber und den Nick kann man wohl gar nicht ändern.


----------



## Razyl (8. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich werd bei BF3 einfach nicht so richtig warm. Es fühlt sich nicht wie Battlefield an. Werde es mir erstmal nicht kaufen. Bin vom Sound auch ziemlich enttäuscht. Hab eine sehr gute Soundkarte und ein 5.1-System, aber irgendwie klingt BC 2 viel, viel besser. Auch die Grafik hat sich nur minimal verbessert, finde ich. Dafür soll ich dann 50 Euro ausgeben? Die anderen Maps und die Kampagne ausgenommen, bietet es nichts, was BC 2 nicht auch hätte. Da spare ich die Kröten lieber für Skyrim.



Der Sound ist besser als in BC 2 o.o Vor allem mMn etwas basslastiger.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Sound ist besser als in BC 2 o.o Vor allem mMn etwas basslastiger.



Dann stell ich irgendwas falsch ein oder die Beta klappt in dem Bezug bei mir nicht so richtig. Keine Ahnung, für mich klingen die Waffen wie Knallerbsenpistolen, die noch einen Schalldämpfer draufhaben.


----------



## Arosk (8. Oktober 2011)

blub!?


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> blub!?



Blubber hier nicht rum


----------



## Arosk (9. Oktober 2011)

bubediblub?


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> bubediblub?



Blubberbub


----------



## Saji (9. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dann stell ich irgendwas falsch ein oder die Beta klappt in dem Bezug bei mir nicht so richtig. Keine Ahnung, für mich klingen die Waffen wie Knallerbsenpistolen, die noch einen Schalldämpfer draufhaben.



Also auf der PS3 über die Z2300 ist der Sound einfach nur bombastisch (HiFi Einstellung). Über Kopfhörer empfiehlt sich "War Tapes" einzustellen. 


Nabend btw


----------



## Konov (9. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dann stell ich irgendwas falsch ein oder die Beta klappt in dem Bezug bei mir nicht so richtig. Keine Ahnung, für mich klingen die Waffen wie Knallerbsenpistolen, die noch einen Schalldämpfer draufhaben.



In den Optionen haste die Soundeinstellungen aber mal ausprobiert oder?
Hab da auch erst gestern eine Einstellung für Headphones gefunden, da hört es sich für meine Kopfhörer gleich viel besser an. Vielleicht gibts da ja auch 5.1 o.ä.?


----------



## Alux (9. Oktober 2011)

es hat als Weißwurscht-Party begonnen und in einem Massaker aus leeren Wodka-, Whiskey- und Cognacflaschen geendet


----------



## Arosk (9. Oktober 2011)

seid ihr blubediblubs noch da?

wenn nich gruß an den poster für den nächsten tag!


----------



## Alux (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin noch da und nimm ihn gern an. Wünsche auch dem nächsten Poster noch nen schönen Tag.


----------



## Alux (9. Oktober 2011)

Schon 10 und noch keiner da?


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2011)

Hier kommt der Bigboss im Seidenden Mantel ..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2011)

Bringe deine B*tch schnell in Sicherheit, Stricher du weißt es sind die Big Boss Player 

Nabend


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2011)

Schnauze du Schlampe!! Mach mir Chicken Wings ,lan. 

Was geht so ?


----------



## Konov (9. Oktober 2011)

Abend!


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2011)

da fehlt das rap zitat ... 


Dein Rap ist Fiat und meiner Porsche.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt wird wieder auf die Goldkette geguckt, Boss in da Hood, Arroganz is bei ihm ein normales Stoffwechselprodukt.

Joa alles jut, im TV läuft heut nur Mist -.-.


----------



## Arosk (9. Oktober 2011)

ich hab angst


----------



## Alux (9. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Joa alles jut, im TV läuft heut nur Mist -.-.




/sign


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich gebe keinen Fick auf deinen Doubletime flow.. 


naja fame läuft doch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2011)

nur weil da das letzte Wort irgendwie passt... 

Mache lieber die Bühne frei für den Fall, denn wenn du nach mir bist hört man Fliegen schei*en im All....


----------



## Alterac123 (9. Oktober 2011)

Was ist Serdar_Sommuncu?


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2011)

Denn an Nikolaus geh ich mit Nicole aus, 
Zwei Gläser Sekt und dann zieht sich Nicole aus.


naja ich guck jetzt glaub ich Sin City oder Crank ,kann mich nicht entscheiden :s


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend =)


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CVyENQ5I__o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich will das. Und zwar gestern.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2011)

Hmm Skyrim...

Nachdem Oblivion-Desaster warte ich da wohl erst einmal ab


----------



## tonygt (9. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm Skyrim...
> 
> Nachdem Oblivion-Desaster warte ich da wohl erst einmal ab



Warum Oblivion-Desaster? Mir hat das Game sehr viel Spaß gemacht, vor allem dank der großen Fanbase die so viele Mods erstellt hat. Mich ärgert eher das ich Skyrim, wenn überhaupt in schlechter Grafik spielen kann, ich aber darauf gar keine Lust hab. Vorteil wird sein ich werd wahrscheinlich, zwei mal Spaß am Game haben einmal am normalen Game und noch einmal wenns irgendwann nen neuen Pc gibt ^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Warum Oblivion-Desaster? Mir hat das Game sehr viel Spaß gemacht, vor allem dank der großen Fanbase die so viele Mods erstellt hat. Mich ärgert eher das ich Skyrim, wenn überhaupt in schlechter Grafik spielen kann, ich aber darauf gar keine Lust hab. Vorteil wird sein ich werd wahrscheinlich, zwei mal Spaß am Game haben einmal am normalen Game und noch einmal wenns irgendwann nen neuen Pc gibt ^^



Hast du Oblivion zum Release gezockt? Das war so ziemlich die schlimmste Übersetzung, die ich jemals in einem Spiel gesehen habe. Dazu gab es einige Bugs, das Konsolen-Menü nervte etwas etc. - Genau deshalb will ich abwarten, bis die Community das Ding zurechtpflegt. An sich war Oblivion gut, auch wenn die Hauptstory elendig langweilig war.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab Oblivion nur 1x ohne Mods durchgespielt, und zwar das erste mal. Ab dann hab ich fleißig Mods mit reingebaut. Neue Häuser, Bauernhöfe, neue - attraktive - Rassen, neue Städte, Gebiete, Dungeons, Rüstungen, Waffen, Pferde, komplette Overhauls... es gibt keine bessere Modding-Community als die von TES.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2011)

schw. tr. d. le. en. w.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> schw. tr. d. le. en. w.



Mwhahahaha


----------



## Konov (9. Oktober 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Was ist Serdar_Sommuncu?



Die Frage lautet wohl eher: WER ist Serdar Somuncu?

Google ist dein Freund! Wohl einer der begabtesten Künstler unserer Zeit. Kabarettist, Schauspieler, Produzent, Autor und Gesellschaftskritischer HELD meiner Meinung nach. ^^

Bei Youtube gibts auch zahlreiche Videos von seinen Auftritten und Bühnenprogrammen.


----------



## Petersburg (9. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Frage lautet wohl eher: WER ist Serdar Somuncu?
> 
> Google ist dein Freund! Wohl einer der begabtesten Künstler unserer Zeit. Kabarettist, Schauspieler, Produzent, Autor und Gesellschaftskritischer HELD meiner Meinung nach. ^^
> 
> Bei Youtube gibts auch zahlreiche Videos von seinen Auftritten und Bühnenprogrammen.



Kurz gesagt: Wayne.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: Wayne.



John oder Rooney?


----------



## Konov (9. Oktober 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: Wayne.



Wenns dich nicht interessiert, dann eben John Wayne. Zwingt dich ja keiner es dir anzuschauen


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenns dich nicht interessiert, dann eben John Wayne. Zwingt dich ja keiner es dir anzuschauen



Jeder vergisst hier Wayne Rooney! :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2011)

Muhaha wie Eddi mal beim beef sogar am gewinnen ist, kennt man gar nicht *g*


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Muhaha wie Eddi mal beim beef sogar am gewinnen ist, kennt man gar nicht *g*



Neue Gameone-Folge? Oder noch die alte mit PES/FIFA und Gears of War 3?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Neue Gameone-Folge? Oder noch die alte mit PES/FIFA und Gears of War 3?


gears of war 3 beef auf gameone.de


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> gears of war 3 beef auf gameone.de



Jo, also noch die alte Folge ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jo, also noch die alte Folge ^^


ja, aber halt nicht gekürzt in der folge, sondern komplett :S


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, aber halt nicht gekürzt in der folge, sondern komplett :S



Ja, das habe ich doch schon alles gesehen


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich doch schon alles gesehen


Dann schau 3h demons souls mit wolf :>


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dann schau 3h demons souls mit wolf :>



Ne danke. Demon Souls ist ein Spiel, auf das ich nicht neidisch bin


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne danke. Demon Souls ist ein Spiel, auf das ich nicht neidisch bin


Nur weil Wolf das nicht kann 
Das macht derbst fun :> Najo, ich vermute, du hast dann 1h mit RE4 auch schon gesehen?


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nur weil Wolf das nicht kann
> Das macht derbst fun :> Najo, ich vermute, du hast dann 1h mit RE4 auch schon gesehen?



Demon Souls ist mir einfach zu hart. Und ich finde doch manche Sachen teilweise etwas unfair. Ich sag dazu nur:

www.gamersglobal.de/meinung/warum-dark-souls-stinkt

Und RE4 => Resident Evil 4? D:


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2011)

1. Grade deshalb macht es ja Spaß^^
2. Jep


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. Grade deshalb macht es ja Spaß^^
> 2. Jep



1. Naja, ich halte nichts davon 

2. ne habe ich noch net


----------



## Olliruh (10. Oktober 2011)

Gute Nacht 
Noch wer hier ?


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Gute Nacht
> Noch wer hier ?



Ich


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2011)

*meld*


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich



Ich auch. :3

Soll ich mir DarkSiders kaufen oder nicht? Das Spiel sieht witzig aus.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2011)

Ist recht gut, aber ich würds mit nem Pad zocken.


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ist recht gut, aber ich würds mit nem Pad zocken.



Hab eh mein Xbox 360 Pad. *g*


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich auch. :3
> 
> Soll ich mir DarkSiders kaufen oder nicht? Das Spiel sieht witzig aus.



Kauf es!


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kauf es!



Wussa! Sir, ja, Sir! Kennst du denn dann auch das Gameplay von Ranzratte1337 von YouTube? Durch ihn bin ich erst drauf gekommen, und das Game kostet echt nicht viel. 20 Euro, egal ob ich's nun bei Steam oder Amazon kaufe (Versandkosten).


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Wussa! Sir, ja, Sir! Kennst du denn dann auch das Gameplay von Ranzratte1337 von YouTube? Durch ihn bin ich erst drauf gekommen, und das Game kostet echt nicht viel. 20 Euro, egal ob ich's nun bei Steam oder Amazon kaufe (Versandkosten).



Ranzratte... ich glaube den YT-Kanal hat mir mal Brille verlinkt?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ranzratte... ich glaube den YT-Kanal hat mir mal Brille verlinkt?


Jep, die Simulator-Tests von dem sind hammer!


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ranzratte... ich glaube den YT-Kanal hat mir mal Brille verlinkt?



Keine Ahnung. ^^ Aber ich liebe seine Gameplays. Was ich halt mag an ihm, er sag nicht "bla bla, Leveldesign ist herp derp", sondern er kommentiert so wie man es sich selber beim Zocken denken würde. :3 Herrlich, besonders wenn er mal wieder einen der tollen X Simulator 20xx spielt. Ich sage nur Astragon. xD


----------



## Reflox (10. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Jep, die Simulator-Tests von dem sind hammer!



Ach daher also 



Saji schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. ^^ Aber ich liebe seine Gameplays. Was ich halt mag an ihm, er sag nicht "bla bla, Leveldesign ist herp derp", sondern er kommentiert so wie man es sich selber beim Zocken denken würde. :3 Herrlich, besonders wenn er mal wieder einen der tollen X Simulator 20xx spielt. Ich sage nur Astragon. xD



Herp Derp ist overused :O


@ Reflox:
Nabend


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Herp Derp ist overused :O



Oh noes! :O Mir fiel aber sonst kein sinnloser Füller ein. :'(


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjdJWaIGfls

von ihm sind die lets play simulationen auch gut und andere lets play ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=PjdJWaIGfls
> 
> von ihm sind die lets play simulationen auch gut und andere lets play ^^



Ich mag keine Lets Play


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

ich finds teils ganz witzig und besonders bei simulationen interessant wie die an die lösung gehen ^^


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=PjdJWaIGfls
> 
> von ihm sind die lets play simulationen auch gut und andere lets play ^^



Ich finde das Gameplayvideo zu From Dust von Ranzratte besser. Allein der Anfang! Da hab ich schon Tränen gelacht. *g*


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich werd nie verstehen, warum man anderen beim Spielen zuguckt, statt selbst zu spielen.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

link ?

bzw gerade gesehen

http://spong.com/article/25519/DICE-Gamers-Are-Ready-For-Mirrors-Edge-2

Wär ja mal endgeil ^^ falls wer mirrors edge nicht kennt 

nen jump & run spiel parcour mässig - den song zum spiel habt ihr bestimmt schonmal gehört ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SUXyoyuJZ8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich werd nie verstehen, warum man anderen beim Spielen zuguckt, statt selbst zu spielen.



ich mach das nur bei Test-Videos von professionellen Seiten


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich mach das nur bei Test-Videos von professionellen Seiten



Na gut, wenn man sehen will, ob einem ein Spiel zusagt - okey. Aber wenn ich WoW spiele und ich schaue anderen beim spielen zu. Hilfe... Da gabs doch mal einen, der von 1-80 neu gelevelt und alles mitgeschnitten und kommentiert hat. Das haben sich Leute angeguckt.. jede Folge, bis zum Ende.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Wieso schreiben so viele immer wieder

"Gameplay, Reviews und Tests"? Die letzten Beiden sind doch dasselbe D:


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

okay lets play zu shootern und spielen wie assasin creed 2 oder splintercell 4 oder sonstigen spielen wo es wenig entscheidungen gibt oder lets play zu mmos sind nicht so gut aber zu simulationen oder rollenspielen wo es mehr als einen weg gibt da sind sie interessant 


razyl wieos muss bei dir und professionelle seiten an was nicht jugendfreies denken ^^


@razyl

Reviews

Das Spiel ist noch in der Entwicklungsphase es gibt eine Vorschau drauf


Tests

Das Spiel wird in einer kaufbaren fassung getestet


----------



## Reflox (10. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Na gut, wenn man sehen will, ob einem ein Spiel zusagt - okey. Aber wenn ich WoW spiele und ich schaue anderen beim spielen zu. Hilfe... Da gabs doch mal einen, der von 1-80 neu gelevelt und alles mitgeschnitten und kommentiert hat. Das haben sich Leute angeguckt.. jede Folge, bis zum Ende.



Naja es gibt spiele, die kann man nicht spielen, weil mein keine Konsole hat, aber will es unbedingt sehen. Also schaut man ein LP.
Und, es geht um den Kommentator. Ich schau z.B. fast keine seriösen LPs, nur mit den grössten Komikern oder super harten Spielen wie Blobbey Volley 2.


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Na gut, wenn man sehen will, ob einem ein Spiel zusagt - okey. Aber wenn ich WoW spiele und ich schaue anderen beim spielen zu. Hilfe... Da gabs doch mal einen, der von 1-80 neu gelevelt und alles mitgeschnitten und kommentiert hat. Das haben sich Leute angeguckt.. jede Folge, bis zum Ende.



Ich mag auch nur kurze Gameplayvideos so von 3 bis höchstens 8 Minuten. Ganz nach dem Motto "give them a little taste instead the whole pie". ^^ Das, was dieser Hallowed1986 macht artet mir schon wieder aus, da brauche ich ja das Spiel fast nicht mehr spielen. ^^




Kamsi schrieb:


> Reviews
> 
> Das Spiel ist noch in der Entwicklungsphase es gibt eine Vorschau drauf


Pssst... nennt sich dann aber Preview. :3


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> razyl wieos muss bei dir und professionelle seiten an was nicht jugendfreies denken ^^
> 
> 
> @razyl
> ...



1. wtf?

2. Falsch! Review = Test. Was du meinst ist eine PREview. :>


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Oktober 2011)

Review bedeutet Kritik, Überblick, Rückblick, Bericht, Rezension... auf Deutsch also Test. Preview ist einfach die Vorschau.. also der Beta-Test, wenn man es so will.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

haben beide unrecht ^^

http://de.wikipedia....ki/Softwaretest

Test ist der überbegriff und review einen Phase


und zu 1

daran bist du selbst schuld das ich deine texte zweideutig lese besonders wenn du worte wie "professionelle" nutzen tuest ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und zu 1
> 
> daran bist du selbst schuld das ich deine texte zweideutig lese besonders wenn du worte wie "professionelle" nutzen tuest ^^



Wieso ich? o.O Ich bin frei von Sünde


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> haben beide unrecht ^^
> 
> http://de.wikipedia....ki/Softwaretest
> 
> ...



Eh... das hat aber nichts mit dem zu tun, wovon wir gerade sprechen. Das sind die Testphasen bei der Softwareentwicklung und nicht, wenn das Produkt fertig in den Läden steht. (Und von Gamern wie Journalisten zerpflückt wird) ^^


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso ich? o.O Ich bin frei von Sünde



 Deine Suche nach dem Begriff _*razyl sex*_ ergab *17* Ergebnisse


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Deine Suche nach dem Begriff _*razyl sex*_ ergab *17* Ergebnisse



Google: Kamsi Sex

Ungefähr 307.000 Ergebnisse (0,26 Sekunden)


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

buffed suchfunktion ^^

mit google sex zu finden ist genauso wie wenn du nen baum im wald verstecken tuest ^^


bin mal off gute nacht


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Google: Kamsi Sex
> 
> Ungefähr 307.000 Ergebnisse (0,26 Sekunden)



[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Keine Ergebnisse gefunden für 'saji sex'.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Keine Ergebnisse gefunden für 'saji sex'.[/font]



Awwww 

Nacht Kamsi


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Keine Ergebnisse gefunden für 'saji sex'.[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]



Noch dem Saji zu sex verschaffen dann kann ich beruhigt schlafen gehen 



Ungefähr 555.000 Ergebnisse (0,18 Sekunden) 


Saji' Profile - Free Adult Sex Tube Porno

Indian Sex Stories » Teacher Category » Me and my Saji

The Legalization Of Gay Marriage - Term Papers - Saji


Den youtube kann ich leider nicht posten da mich sonst zam oder einer der anderen mods bannt ^^


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Noch dem Saji zu sex verschaffen dann kann ich beruhigt schlafen gehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the hell... ich brauch nen neuen Nick... :< ZAM! :O


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

naja laut google heisst saji

1tens löffeln
2tens aufgeben, verzeichten (auf)


bzw spart euch das googlen von kamsi ^^

original nick enstand vor 12 jahren als ich noch shooter spielte und (clantag)kamikaze hiess nur das konnte man bei rl treffen schlecht rufen also haben mich die östereicher aus meinen ex clan kamsi abgekürzt ^^


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> naja laut google heisst saji
> 
> 1tens löffeln
> 2tens aufgeben, verzeichten (auf)



Ich soll den Löffel abgeben? 

Why, cruel world, WHY?


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

ich glaub damit ist eher der infinite präsens gemeint - und du hast doch bestimmt mehr als einen löffel

http://www.duden.de/...feln#Bedeutung2

http://mundmische.de/bedeutung/18745-loeffeln





> Besonders gemütliche und kuschelige Art und Weise des Nebeneinanderliegens von Pärchen:
> Beide liegen auf der Seite und blicken in die gleiche Richtung, die Beine sind jeweils ein wenig angewinkelt und die Körper werden aneinandergeschmiegt.
> 
> Eine super Passform garantiert exzellente Gemütlichkeit und ein tiefes Näheempfinden für jeden der beteiligten Partner.
> ...




Mal jetzt wirklich off - bei solchen diskussionen verlabber ich mich meist nur ewig - könnte teils stundenlang mit leuten diskutieren ob zu erst der kreuzschlitz oder sternschlitz schraubenzieher zuerst da war ^^


----------



## Zonalar (10. Oktober 2011)

Langsam wirds doch zeit für heia, aber hab von 10.00 bis 19.00 Uhr geschlafen <.<

Nana, wenigstens gibt es ponies




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Langsam wirds doch zeit für heia, aber hab von 10.00 bis 19.00 Uhr geschlafen <.<
> 
> Nana, wenigstens gibt es ponies



Das kenn ich. Passiert mir auch ab und zu.  Und wenn sowas passiert, schau ich dem Ladebalken in Steam zu. Da, er hat sich wieder bewegt!


----------



## Zonalar (10. Oktober 2011)

Nun, ich hab auch bei einem Event mitgemacht. Von damstag um 12.00 bis sonntags um 12.00 Uhr. "24 Stunde Comics", hab 24h lang einen 24 seiten Comic gezeichnet. War sehr lustig, hab aber ab Seite 12 um 6 Uhr morgens aufgegeben. War sack-müde und mir kamen keine Ideen für die Geschichte. Zudem fand ich meine Zeichnungen scheusslich  Bin dann früher nach hause um wenigstens anständig schlafen zu können, aber jetzt bin ich nimmer müde -.-





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mJOnQp-dP7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2011)

Kann man vom dem Comic was sehen? ^^ Aber nur, wenn Ponies drin vorkommen. *g*


----------



## Zonalar (10. Oktober 2011)

ICh habe Ponies eingebaut  Allerdings is der COmic nicht fertig, zudem müsste ich ihn noch einscannen und auf mein Deviantart-Profil raufladen, dann geb ich dir den Link und dem Bronyhof  
Aber wie gesagt, erst 12 seiten....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Uv6XLHJYL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Bin daaaaaaa, weeeeeer nooooch?


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bin daaaaaaa, weeeeeer nooooch?



Ich, und ich hasse Montage. WoW "legalisiert" Goldkauf, Steam verarscht mich und mein Mausrad quietscht immer schlimmer.

Nee Leute, ich bin fertig mit der Welt. Erst mal eine rauchen.

Kippen alle... -.-


----------



## Dominau (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich!


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich, und ich hasse Montage. WoW "legalisiert" Goldkauf, Steam verarscht mich und mein Mausrad quietscht immer schlimmer.



Wieso verarscht dich Steam?



Dominau schrieb:


> Ich!



Aber nicht mehr im ICQ :O


----------



## Arosk (10. Oktober 2011)

ich hab hunger auf döner!


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso verarscht dich Steam?



Deswegen: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/122162-was-regt-euch-so-richtig-auf/page__view__findpost__p__3160905

Voll von Steam genatzt worden.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Oktober 2011)

War wohl super effective!


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Deswegen: http://forum.buffed....ost__p__3160905
> 
> Voll von Steam genatzt worden.



Naja, daran ist ja nicht Steam schuld


----------



## schneemaus (10. Oktober 2011)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuund... da ist sie... the one and only schneemaus!

Und schneemaus ist aufgeregt >_>


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2011)

Tee!


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Uuuuuuuuuuuuund... da ist sie... the one and only schneemaus!
> 
> Und schneemaus ist aufgeregt >_>



Oi Oi Oi

Wieso? :>


----------



## Olliruh (10. Oktober 2011)

E=MCVAGINA²


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> E=MCVAGINA²



Sau!


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2011)

Was? McVagina? Gibt's den bald bei McDoof?


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Was? McVagina? Gibt's den bald bei McDoof?



Mit leckerer Fleischbeilage :O


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

weiss einer ob man sich bei 9gag auch ohne facebook regestrieren kann ?


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> weiss einer ob man sich bei 9gag auch ohne facebook regestrieren kann ?



Bei was fürn Ding?


----------



## schneemaus (10. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oi Oi Oi
> 
> Wieso? :>



Nya. Date. Morgen. Ich freu mich ja, aber ich bin aufgeregt .___.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

http://9gag.com/

die website von der 60% der bilder vom bilder tread kommen

@schneemaus 

solang das wetter hält  das wird schon


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nya. Date. Morgen. Ich freu mich ja, aber ich bin aufgeregt .___.



Ach, du schaffst das schon. Ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nya. Date. Morgen. Ich freu mich ja, aber ich bin aufgeregt .___.



Denk dran... schlimmer als ein Monthy Python Sketch kann es nicht werden!

@Razyl: Hoffentlich nicht Würstchen!


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> @Razyl: Hoffentlich nicht Würstchen!



Das weiß nur die Geschäftsleitung


----------



## schneemaus (10. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://9gag.com/
> 
> die website von der 60% der bilder vom bilder tread kommen
> 
> ...



Das Wetter is mir doch egal. Ich hol sie vom Bahnhof ab und entweder fahren oder gehn wir nen Kaffee trinken, je nach Wetterlage. Aber ich bin ja mim Auto da.



Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, du schaffst das schon. Ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen =)



Danke, danke. Wird schon nich wild. Aber trotzdem ist man halt n bisschen aufgeregt.


----------



## Razyl (10. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das Wetter is mir doch egal. Ich hol sie vom Bahnhof ab und entweder fahren oder gehn wir nen Kaffee trinken, je nach Wetterlage. Aber ich bin ja mim Auto da.



Kino? :>


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich dich mal so direkt fragen darf, es interessiert mich wirklich. ^^ 

Weißt du vorher, dass sie auch mit Frauen was anfangen würde oder machst du das auf gut Glück?


----------



## Kamsi (11. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Denk dran... schlimmer als ein Monthy Python Sketch kann es nicht werden!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L2Wx230gYJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Oktober 2011)

Als ob das nicht klar gewesen wäre, dass so was jetzt kommt. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (11. Oktober 2011)

ich hätte ja auch den fishi fishi sketch posten können der für mich das schlimmste von von ihm ist aber ich denk mal sm braucht eher aufmunterung


----------



## schneemaus (11. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kino? :>



Wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab. Kaffee. Trinken. In. Einem. Cafe. Okey? 



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich mal so direkt fragen darf, es interessiert mich wirklich. ^^
> 
> Weißt du vorher, dass sie auch mit Frauen was anfangen würde oder machst du das auf gut Glück?



Also.. Ich wusste es vorher schon. Und was heißt "auch mit Frauen"? Es soll auch Frauen geben, die nur was mit Frauen anfangen, auch wenn es für die Männerwelt hart klingen mag   

Nein, mal im Ernst. Bei meinen Freundinnen, die ich bislang hatte, wusste ich es immer vorher schon. Noch dazu gibt es den "Gaydar", der oft recht zuverlässig ist ("Was? Jodie Foster hat sich geoutet? Es wurde auch mal Zeit!!!!!" Wie viele Lesben hab auch ich das schon ewig gewusst o.O), natürlich nicht immer. Aber oft merkt man halt, ob ne Frau auf Frauen steht oder eben nicht. Nicht unbedingt mal vom Aussehen her, sondern die Art, evtl. auch der Gang und halt bestimmte Sachen, die einem eben auffallen. Und das ist kein Klischee, sondern es ist oft tatsächlich so.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab. Kaffee. Trinken. In. Einem. Cafe. Okey?



Und danach Kino


----------



## schneemaus (11. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich hätte ja auch den fishi fishi sketch posten können der für mich das schlimmste von von ihm ist aber ich denk mal sm braucht eher aufmunterung



Und wenn das Lied, was du gepostet hast, nicht auf meiner Beerdigung gespielt wird, schmeiß ich Blitze vom Himmel.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und danach Kino



Nein. Danach fahr ich sie nach Hause.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und wenn das Lied, was du gepostet hast, nicht auf meiner Beerdigung gespielt wird, schmeiß ich Blitze vom Himmel.



Und auf meiner läuft "Wish I had an Angel"!


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nein. Danach fahr ich sie nach Hause.



Wohnt sie weit weg von dir?


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2011)

So wenig Zeit. Ich muss ins Bett.
Viel Spass bei dem Date schneemaus. ^^

Guuuuute Nacht


----------



## schneemaus (11. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wohnt sie weit weg von dir?



Nö, Gott sei Dank nich. Ungefähr 20 Minuten mim Auto. Wenn was draus wird, endlich mal keine Fernbeziehung. Davon hab ich echt genug. Obwohl die alle auch lange gehalten haben, aber es nervt auf Dauer halt ziemlich. Wobei ich das mittlerweile auch in einem etwas anderen Licht sehe, dadurch, dass ich mittlerweile einfach deutlich mobiler dank Auto bin, als ich es z.B. bei meiner ersten Freundin war.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nö, Gott sei Dank nich. Ungefähr 20 Minuten mim Auto. Wenn was draus wird, endlich mal keine Fernbeziehung. Davon hab ich echt genug. Obwohl die alle auch lange gehalten haben, aber es nervt auf Dauer halt ziemlich. Wobei ich das mittlerweile auch in einem etwas anderen Licht sehe, dadurch, dass ich mittlerweile einfach deutlich mobiler dank Auto bin, als ich es z.B. bei meiner ersten Freundin war.



Naja, das geht ja von der Entfernung her. Schlimmer wärs, wenn es weit über 200 KM wären.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, das geht ja von der Entfernung her. Schlimmer wärs, wenn es weit über 200 KM wären.



Ich fahre während des Semesters jede Woche 200 Kilometer wegen meiner Freundin.. und die gleiche Strecke dann am Sonntag wieder zurück. Das nervt schon ziemlich.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich fahre während des Semesters jede Woche 200 Kilometer wegen meiner Freundin.. und die gleiche Strecke dann am Sonntag wieder zurück. Das nervt schon ziemlich.



Kann ich verstehen ^^


----------



## Saji (11. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielt von euch eigentlich jemand APB Reloaded? ^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Abend,

nope, nicht mehr. Warum?


----------



## Saji (11. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> nope, nicht mehr. Warum?



Nur so, weil ich mal reingeschaut habe heute. ^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Nur so, weil ich mal reingeschaut habe heute. ^^



Naja, mir waren es zu viele Cheater, das Spiel war auch zu inperformant und so weiter...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

Nabend ihr Nasen


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Nasen



Nabend du große Nase :O


----------



## Petersburg (11. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Nasen



Ich hab deine... Kettensäge


----------



## Saji (11. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, mir waren es zu viele Cheater, das Spiel war auch zu inperformant und so weiter...



Trügt mein Eindruck also doch nicht. ^^ Naja, für lau ganz nett. Wenns mal fertig ist sollen sie nochmal bei mir klingeln. 

@ Shikari*: Nabend du Fuß ^^
*Doch tatsächlich erst Shakira geschrieben. xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich hab deine... Kettensäge



Nein Danke, ich steh nicht so auf Hello Kitty.


----------



## Petersburg (11. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nein Danke, ich steh nicht so auf Hello Kitty.



Aber... aber...


----------



## schneemaus (11. Oktober 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2011)

Woooza


----------



## schneemaus (11. Oktober 2011)

Wer war das nochmal, der fast entführt wurde? Ich will Details!


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wer war das nochmal, der fast entführt wurde? Ich will Details!



W000t? Wer wurde entführt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich könnt grad irgendwie ne Flasche Jack Daniels gebrauchen, aber ich trinkt ja net mehr


----------



## schneemaus (11. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> W000t? Wer wurde entführt?



Fast. Entweder Shakira oder Selor Kilic.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Oktober 2011)

Zwischenprüfungen sind kacke und das lernen dafür auch.... *hmpf*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Zwischenprüfungen sind kacke und das lernen dafür auch.... *hmpf*



so schlimm ? 

@schneemaus

wieso soll ich entführt worden sein ? Und ich heiß nicht Shakira damn nochmal


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

weil ich scharf auf dich bin DDDDD


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Fast. Entweder Shakira oder Selor Kilic.



Kiith bitte 

Details... Nunja, wie gesagt, ganz einfach, ein paar Freunde sollten mich zu einem "Männerwochenende" einladen, damit ich ein paar Sachen einpacke, dann hätten sie mich aber nicht zu denen gefahren wo das laufen sollte sondern zum Bahnhof, wo "Sie" dann, im passenden Zug, auf mich gewartet hätte um mich "zu retten"...
Ihr Fehler war nur dabei, MEINE Freunde dafür einspannen zu wollen, die haben mir natürlich die E-Mail gezeigt...

Allerdings wohnen hier in der Nähe auch mind. ein Paar, mit dem sie befreundet ist, insofern war es nur ihr momentärer Ausfall ihrer Logik, die sie zu meinen Freunden "trieb" für ihren Plan...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> weil ich scharf auf dich bin DDDDD



auf wen biste denn (noch) scharf ? ( )


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

Auf Merisa ...


----------



## schneemaus (11. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> so schlimm ?
> 
> @schneemaus
> 
> wieso soll ich entführt worden sein ? Und ich heiß nicht Shakira damn nochmal



Ja ich hab vorhin nich richtig hingeguckt, ob nun du das warst oder nicht. Sorry, Shiggy, ich nenn dich nie wieder Shakira :>



Selor schrieb:


> Kiith bitte
> 
> Details... Nunja, wie gesagt, ganz einfach, ein paar Freunde sollten mich zu einem "Männerwochenende" einladen, damit ich ein paar Sachen einpacke, dann hätten sie mich aber nicht zu denen gefahren wo das laufen sollte sondern zum Bahnhof, wo "Sie" dann, im passenden Zug, auf mich gewartet hätte um mich "zu retten"...
> Ihr Fehler war nur dabei, MEINE Freunde dafür einspannen zu wollen, die haben mir natürlich die E-Mail gezeigt...
> ...



Kilic hieß (ja, hieß, sie wurde mittlerweile adoptiert... längere Geschichte) ne ehemalige Klassenkameradin von mir. Jedes mal, wenn ich deinen Namen lese, lese ich ihren vollen Namen, wobei ich ihren Vornamen hier nun nicht schreiben werde


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Auf Merisa ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ schneemaus 

danke


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

there is love in the air...


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2011)

/me geht mit Schrotflinte auf Herzjagd 

Hier fliegen zuviele rum O_o


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> there is love in the air...



Yes Sir


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

Nope, i don't like it. I hate it. I've to destroy it.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

Never.!


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
me gusta


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> me gusta



Dir ist schon klar, dass es eine 85%ige Chance gibt, dass es in einem totalen, Lebensvernichtenden Desaster enden wird?

Arggl...
Limo vergessen...

Edit:
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob es ihr gefällt, wenn ihr Foto gerade hier auftaucht ^^


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

Warum sollte es ? 
Sie steht auf mich & ich auf sie ,sobald sich was daran ändert ist das halt so und juckt mich dann auch nicht mehr o 
Leben geht weiter


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass es eine 85%ige Chance gibt, dass es in einem totalen, Lebensvernichtenden Desaster enden wird?
> 
> Arggl...
> Limo vergessen...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> me gusta



Deine wievielte Freundin in den letzten zwei Jahre nun?


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

öhm 5te 

naja wir sind ja noch nicht zsm !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

Betonung liegt auf Freundin.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> öhm 5te



Du scheinst sehr schnell zu begeistern zu sein...


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> öhm 5te
> 
> naja wir sind ja noch nicht zsm !





5? Du bist nicht gerade bindungsfest...


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

begeistert bin ich schon nach 3/4 gläsern Jacky Cola 


Nur verliebt nicht


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nur verliebt nicht



Dafür braucht es fünf Gläser?


----------



## Petersburg (11. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

Nein ein Mädchen das ich Liebe o 

Naja ,vllt juckt es mich ja was andere über mich denken ... 

Ich bin Jung ,ich kann machen was ich will


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich bin Jung ,ich kann machen was ich will



Nein, auch du wirst eingeschränkt.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

In Sachen Mädchen und Beziehungen kaum


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt, außer Krankheiten, großen Brüdern, angepissten Eltern... was soll schon passieren?
Ich sag nur die große Stange in Tetris.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> In Sachen Mädchen und Beziehungen kaum



Dein Gewissen wirds dir verhageln ^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> In Sachen Mädchen und Beziehungen kaum



Ich glaube das Gesetz hat Probleme damit, wenn du 9jährige ... datest und so weiter


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Stimmt, außer Krankheiten, großen Brüdern, angepissten Eltern... was soll schon passieren?
> Ich sag nur die große Stange in Tetris.



Unterhalt zahlen zu müssen.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

Kondome ,Gute Konektions ,juckt mich nicht 

Wie meine Lehrerin zu meiner Mutter gesagt hat : Olli ist ein Schleimbolzen 
Mit fremden Eltern und großen Brüdern komm ich immer gut klar


Und Gewissen ? 
Wtf nö ,gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Stimmt, außer Krankheiten, großen Brüdern, angepissten Eltern... was soll schon passieren?
> Ich sag nur die große Stange in Tetris.



Hey du Brille, komm ICQ  



Olliruh schrieb:


> Kondome ,Gute Konektions ,juckt mich nicht



Kondome brauchste nicht...


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2011)

Du wirst schon sehen... 
*Katze streichel und mit dem Stuhl umdreh*


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kondome ,Gute Konektions ,juckt mich nicht
> 
> Wie meine Lehrerin zu meiner Mutter gesagt hat : Olli ist ein Schleimbolzen
> Mit fremden Eltern und großen Brüdern komm ich immer gut klar


Kondome und Konektions... beides kann platzen/reißen 
Tja, dann kommt nochmal das Tetrisbild: Irgendwann findest du eine wirklich tolle Frau. Und bis dahin wirst du so viel Mist angesammelt haben, dass dir das 
auch nichts mehr bringt. 
Naja, hfgl mit dem Lebensstil, ist jedem selbst seine Entscheidung^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich geh Donnerstag zum Frisör und lass mir den Kopp kahl rasieren, wat sagt ihr ?

/discuss


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

Aber eig muss ich mich ja auch hier nicht für mein Privatleben rechtfertigen oder ?


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2011)

Abööönd


----------



## Petersburg (11. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Du wirst schon sehen...
> *Katze streichel und mit dem Stuhl umdreh*



Warum hast du eine Katze? Ich will auch eine Katze q_q


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich geh Donnerstag zum Frisör und lass mir den Kopp kahl rasieren, wat sagt ihr ?
> 
> /discuss



3mm ,3mm ,3mm !!!

...kommt meist nicht gut bei Ischen an :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich geh Donnerstag zum Frisör und lass mir den Kopp kahl rasieren, wat sagt ihr ?
> 
> /discuss


Kommt auf deine Kopfform an^^
2 Kumpels haben das letztes Jahr gemacht. Bei dem einen sah es ziemlich nice aus, bei dem anderen... da haste dich nur gewundert was der da für ausbeulungen hier und da hat *fg*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

Hatte es schonmal, daher... (nicht komplett kahl, 1-2 MM waren noch dran)


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenns dir gefällt, machs. ^^ Orientier dich nicht daran, was andere glauben was an dir gut aussieht.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

Egal ,deine Frisur sieht doch mies gut aus Dude


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hatte es schonmal, daher... (nicht komplett kahl, 1-2 MM waren noch dran)


Das heißt nicht, dass es gut aussah *fg*
Vll war das Fingerzeigen und Mundaufhalten damals kein "OMG sieht der geil aus" sondern "OMG, WAS IST DAS AUF DEM HALS VON DEM TYP???" :S


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Egal ,deine Frisur sieht doch mies gut aus Dude



danke dude <3

@ Brille

Ich war da 10, daher da war es mir so ziemlich egal was andere dachten. 

So ist es jetzt eig. auch noch, man macht das was einem gefällt und nicht das, was andere für richtig halten. (ok damals wollte es meine Mum, glaube ich ^^)


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> danke dude <3



No Problem  

Naja eig sollte es dich ja nicht jucken was andere über dich denken 
Ischen gibts genug 
Und solange du zufrieden bist und selbstbewusstsein ausstrahlst spiegelt sich das auch in deiner Erscheinung wieder


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Oktober 2011)

............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\

:>


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde auch eher auf meine Mama hören wenn sie mir sagt die Frisur sieht scheiße aus, als auf Freunde oder Kollegen. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

wobei ,bei 3mm liegt auch immer deine Frisur


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

Brille ist heute auf Konfrontation aus...


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Brille ist heute auf Konfrontation aus...



Ist er immer.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oh ja!!


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> oh ja!!



AHAHA  Lustig und gemein zugleich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich geh mal ins Bettchen, morgen ist ein großer Tag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Baba :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Oktober 2011)

baba


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2011)

Baba Shikari


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2011)

Nacht schiki


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2011)

Ach, Konov ist ja auch da


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, Konov ist ja auch da



Jo gucke grad Maischberger, mit dem 15jährigen Piefke der mit der über 40jährigen zusammen ist. 
Irgendwie interessante Sendung, wenn sich jemand langweilt... reinschalten


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Oktober 2011)

Eig sollte um die uhrzeit Becker enden... stattdessen gibts auf CC jetzt immer Friends... bah, ich mag diese Serie irgendwie nicht, ich konnte damit nie was anfangen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2011)

So, neuer blog ist draußen! :>
Und damit bin ich auch hier raus für heute, bb


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> So, neuer blog ist draußen! :>
> Und damit bin ich auch hier raus für heute, bb



*Brille verabschied* Wir sehen uns wieder, oh Meister!


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich geh auch ins Bett, morgen abend endlich Mathearbeit schreiben. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2011)

Noch wer wach?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi all bin grade nach 1,5 jahren zeitarbeit in ein normales arbeitsverhältniss gekommen 
und irgent wie schlaucht es hilft da nen tapeten wechsel (urlaub für 3 tage) oder was hilft noch 
vorschläge her damit ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Oktober 2011)

Glückwunsch zur Überwindung der modernen Sklaverei. ^^

Weiß nicht zufällig jemand, ob man in Fußnoten den Erscheinungsort immer oder nur in bestimmten Fällen (Kommentare o.ä.) angeben muss?


----------



## Olliruh (12. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend ihr Knechte !


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Oktober 2011)

hi du knechter weist du einen rat ?


wo seid ihr alle ???


----------



## Olliruh (12. Oktober 2011)

Bier


----------



## Noxiel (12. Oktober 2011)

Yay, Zwischenprüfung bestanden. 95%!! 




Wooosha!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Oktober 2011)

gz


Bier das ist doch das gegenteil oder ???


----------



## H2OTest (12. Oktober 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Hi all bin grade nach 1,5 jahren zeitarbeit in ein normales arbeitsverhältniss gekommen
> und irgent wie schlaucht es hilft da nen tapeten wechsel (urlaub für 3 tage) oder was hilft noch
> vorschläge her damit ^^



energy drinks


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Oktober 2011)

energy drinks hm nur die schmecken so naja bis ähhh hatte schon red bull wo das rauskam getestet und ähhhh ^^ 


noch wer parr tipps ?

ps mit schlauchen meine ich das irgentswie nicht alles klappt mache eigentlich fehler die ich nie machen würde kann das wegen dieser zeit (1,5 jahre ) sein ?


----------



## Olliruh (12. Oktober 2011)

Bierchen am Abend mit Freunden und einfach abschalten  
Oder einfach mal so nen Tag am See verbringen und einfach abschalten...


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend ihr Bananenköpfe


----------



## H2OTest (12. Oktober 2011)

kaffe mit guarana


----------



## Olliruh (12. Oktober 2011)

jop oder einfach nen netten Grog trinken


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Oktober 2011)

Also bin ende von freitag bis ende sonntag in frankfurt mit 3 friends mal sehen ob das was bringt hoffen wir es ma möchte da nähmlich noch ne zeit bleiben in den betrieb nicht falsch verstehen ^^


ps danke für die tipps


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Yay, Zwischenprüfung bestanden. 95%!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch Nox =)


----------



## Noxiel (12. Oktober 2011)

Danke, danke. Ich hab' ja auch schließlich fleißig gelernt, da ist ein gutes Ergebnis ja schon Pflicht. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (12. Oktober 2011)

masel tov !


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Oktober 2011)

naja bloß läuft morgen und freitag alles bestens bis morgen abend


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Danke, danke. Ich hab' ja auch schließlich fleißig gelernt, da ist ein gutes Ergebnis ja schon Pflicht. ^^



Genauso ist es brav.  Was überhaupt fürne Prüfung?


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2011)

Einen ruhigen und gesegneten Abend allerseits!


----------



## H2OTest (12. Oktober 2011)

muhaha ich hab shikari auf facebook gefunden 

edit: beziehungsweise den post den er gepostet hat, wenn der von ihm ist dann hab ich ihn gefunden D:


----------



## Noxiel (12. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genauso ist es brav.  Was überhaupt fürne Prüfung?


Für die Zwischenprüfung zur Ausbildung zur örtlichen militärischen Flugverkehrskontrolle. Hauptsächlich Theorie über den Luftraum, Besonderheiten beim Umgang mit militärischen Kampfjets und und und....


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Noxiel (12. Oktober 2011)

Ave Konov! Morituri te salutant.


----------



## Arosk (12. Oktober 2011)

Metro 2033 macht mir Angst


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Für die Zwischenprüfung zur Ausbildung zur örtlichen militärischen Flugverkehrskontrolle. Hauptsächlich Theorie über den Luftraum, Besonderheiten beim Umgang mit militärischen Kampfjets und und und....



Was zum Teufel willst du werden?


----------



## H2OTest (12. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Metro 2033 macht mir Angst



mir auch ich kann das einfach nicht spielen  - vorallem wenns nach draußen geht 

@ Razyl fluglotze vllt?


----------



## Noxiel (12. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> @ Razyl fluglotze vllt?


Ein guter Tipp.


----------



## Arosk (12. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> mir auch ich kann das einfach nicht spielen  - vorallem wenns nach draußen geht
> 
> @ Razyl fluglotze vllt?



Ich hab das Spiel bis jetzt auf Schwer gespielt, aber irgendwie muss ich jetzt solche Viecher ohne Munition töten die ca. 5 Min mit dem Messer brauchen würden 

Achja, in der USA droht einem Hacker wegen Identiätsdiebstahl 121 Jahre Haft. Bei anderen Verbrechen wie z. B. Todschlag gäbe es nur 5 Jahre auf Bewährung, aber egal <3


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ave Konov! Morituri te salutant.



Ich hatte kein Latein.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Oktober 2011)

Kennst du kein Asterix? Die Gladiatoren, jedes Mal im Kolosseum beim alten Julius? Nein, klingelt nichts?


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ein guter Tipp.



Du bist also am Ende dafür verantwortlich, wenn Flugzeuge falsch fliegen?


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kennst du kein Asterix? Die Gladiatoren, jedes Mal im Kolosseum beim alten Julius? Nein, klingelt nichts?



Ich hab gegoogelt, das hat mir gereicht


----------



## Noxiel (12. Oktober 2011)

@Razyl

Nur die Militärs, die zivilen packe ich nicht an. Pfui bäh.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hab gegoogelt, das hat mir gereicht



o.O

Schlecht Konov!



Noxiel schrieb:


> @Razyl
> 
> Nur die Militärs, die zivilen packe ich nicht an. Pfui bäh.



Achso, du bist also dafür verantwortlich, wenn unsere Soldaten abstürzen? XD


----------



## Noxiel (12. Oktober 2011)

Gewissermaßen, aber ich bin ja ein guter Lotse.


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Gewissermaßen, aber ich bin ja ein guter Lotse.



Braves noxiel. Verdient man da eigentlich viel Geld?


----------



## Kamsi (12. Oktober 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Gewissermaßen, aber ich bin ja ein guter Lotse.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gz4Ly4fzgFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (12. Oktober 2011)

AHHH wiso kann ich keine youtube links einbetten

http://www.youtube.com/14oct2011/?x=2


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> AHHH wiso kann ich keine youtube links einbetten



mit [.media][./media] kannst auch du das o.o


----------



## The Paladin (12. Oktober 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Gewissermaßen, aber ich bin ja ein guter Lotse.



Na dann, bringe deine Kameraden sicher auf den Boden ^^

Ich war in Österreich in Langenlebarn Stationiert. Im Fliegerhorst Brumovsky


----------



## TheGui (12. Oktober 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]nah geht net, [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][media]http://www.youtube.c.../14oct2011/?x=2[/media][/font]


----------



## Kamsi (12. Oktober 2011)

weil das ein kanal und kein video ist ^^


----------



## Arosk (12. Oktober 2011)

Aua, jetzt hab ich Ohrschmerzen... so übertrieben laut, einfach nur lächerlich <.<


----------



## TheGui (12. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> weil das ein kanal und kein video ist ^^



aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Noxiel (13. Oktober 2011)

So, wo waren wir? Achja... der Nachtschwärmer wäre damit eröffnet.






Razyl schrieb:


> Braves noxiel. Verdient man da eigentlich viel Geld?


Es reicht auf jeden Fall. Nicht soviel wie die Kollegen bei der DFS aber es reicht für ein Häuschen.


----------



## H2OTest (13. Oktober 2011)

ich stell es mir sehr intressant vor, aber auch ziemlich anstrengend


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Hordlerkiller (13. Oktober 2011)

was geht ab leutz heute geiler arbeitstag gehabt es geht aufwärts wuhu


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es reicht auf jeden Fall. Nicht soviel wie die Kollegen bei der DFS aber es reicht für ein Häuschen.



Deutsche Flugsicherheit = DFS?

Häuschen -


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2011)

Nabend ihr Flitzpiepen


----------



## H2OTest (13. Oktober 2011)

nabend ;D war der post den du auf der fb seite von enter shikari seite gezeigt hast von dir?


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2011)

Abööönd


----------



## Noxiel (13. Oktober 2011)

@Razyl 
Fast. Deutsche Flug*sicherung*. 

Die haben übrigens Nachwuchssorgen. Lust auf einen Jahresverdienst über 100.000 Euro? Dann wäre Fluglotse eine echte Alternative für dich. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (13. Oktober 2011)

hmm ne das sieht zwar auch interessant aus aber auch langweilig


----------



## Kamsi (13. Oktober 2011)

100.000 euro im jahr und trotzdem streiken die regelmässig ?


bzw hier ne kleine aufgabe für euch ^^


*1. Gehe zu Google Translator
 2. Übersetze von Deutsch nach Englisch
 3. Gib ein: Meine Nachbarin hat Kohlmeisen aber was macht ein Hahn auf meinem Esel.*


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> @Razyl
> Fast. Deutsche Flug*sicherung*.
> 
> Die haben übrigens Nachwuchssorgen. Lust auf einen Jahresverdienst über 100.000 Euro? Dann wäre Fluglotse eine echte Alternative für dich. ^^



100.000 Euro? 

Ich hätte nichts dagegen, aber das ist nicht gerade mein Job ^^


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2011)

Haha wie witzig. ^^

Mal ne Frage: Hat jemand von euch in letzter Zeit APB Reloaded wieder ausprobiert? Die Cheater sollen ja angeblich fast alle gebannt worden sein.
Überlege gerade ob es sich lohnen würde, da mal wieder reinzuschauen.


----------



## iShock (13. Oktober 2011)

Nabend ihr Nackhtschwärmer :3


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Oktober 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die haben übrigens Nachwuchssorgen. Lust auf einen Jahresverdienst über 100.000 Euro? Dann wäre Fluglotse eine echte Alternative für dich. ^^



Mir ist Richter lieber. Da hab ich zwar nur 2,8 netto mit ca. 30 Jahren, aber ich kann mir meine Arbeitszeiten komplett frei legen, ich bin niemandem Rechenschaft schuldig und das wichtigste: Ich hab keinen Chef.


----------



## Petersburg (13. Oktober 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Nackhtschwärmer :3



Ich sitze angezogen vorm PC :3


----------



## iShock (13. Oktober 2011)

Beweise ?! :-S

Und selbst wenn, heißt ja nich das du dich nicht nackt vorstellst hihi


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich sitze angezogen vorm PC :3



Sitzt du sonst nackt davor?


----------



## iShock (13. Oktober 2011)

grml ich brauch schokolade x_x


----------



## Arosk (13. Oktober 2011)

Skandal! Hier sitzt du gefälligst nackt vor dem PC!


----------



## Petersburg (13. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sitzt du sonst nackt davor?



Eigentlich immer angezogen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nabend ;D war der post den du auf der fb seite von enter shikari seite gezeigt hast von dir?



sorry war bissl abgelenkt, ja war er.


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo nochmals :3


----------



## Leolost (14. Oktober 2011)

So Perry Rhodan "Neo" durchgelesen. War gar nicht so schlecht hätte ich nicht gedacht gute Neuverbuchung.


----------



## Zonalar (14. Oktober 2011)

PinkiePieSwear hat endlich (endlich!) ein neues Video rausgebracht!

So awesome... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cP0f5rvVkAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2011)

Noch weeeer da?


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noch weeeer da?



Jo aber warscheinlich nimmer lang. ^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo aber warscheinlich nimmer lang. ^^



Warum geht immer so früh offline?


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum geht immer so früh offline?



Was ist das für ein Deutsch? 
Vielleicht gibts auch Leute die nicht erst um 12 Uhr Mittags aufstehen? ^^

Grad meine Bude durchgelüftet, MAN IST DAS KALT, draußen herrschen eisige Temperaturen.


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Deutsch?
> Vielleicht gibts auch Leute die nicht erst um 12 Uhr Mittags aufstehen? ^^



Ich geh um 3 ins Bett und stehe meistens um 10 wieder auf D:


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich geh um 3 ins Bett und stehe meistens um 10 wieder auf D:



Naja das geht ja noch, sind aber auch nur 7 Stunden Schlaf. ^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja das geht ja noch, sind aber auch nur 7 Stunden Schlaf. ^^



Wer braucht auch mehr?


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss um 8 raus, sehe allerdings noch nicht wann ich schlafen gehe. Mal sehen.


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich werd wohl auch gleich gehen. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Oktober 2011)

Jute Nacht!


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2011)

Noch jemand da?


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2011)

Ihr 2 Gäste! Registriert euch, und unterhaltet euch mit mir


----------



## Saji (14. Oktober 2011)

Buh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Buh.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aaah ich hatte fast einen Herzinfakt...


----------



## Saji (14. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> aaah ich hatte fast einen Herzinfakt...



Gern geschehen. *jongliert mit 13 brennenden Hamstern und pfeift dabei mit einer Pfeife die mexikanische Nationalhymne* Not a single f*** was given tonight.


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Gern geschehen. *jongliert mit 13 brennenden Hamstern und pfeift dabei mit einer Pfeife die mexikanische Nationalhymne* Not a single f*** was given tonight.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yOi96pw4zuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (14. Oktober 2011)

Nur Skill. :3


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2011)

So, nachti ^.^


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Oktober 2011)

Tag.

Sitz immer noch in der Bibliothek und schreibe und schreibe und schreibe... aber mach gleich Feierabend.


----------



## H2OTest (14. Oktober 2011)

ich hab ferien <3


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich hab ferien <3



Nicht nur du :3


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Oktober 2011)

Wuhu, und ich hab am Montag Vorlesungsbeginn.


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2011)

FERIEN!

Gudden Abend!


----------



## Saji (14. Oktober 2011)

Schenkt mir jemand ein HTC, damit ich von Apple wegkomme? :<


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Schenkt mir jemand ein HTC, damit ich von Apple wegkomme? :<



Eins aus Pappe? :3


----------



## Saji (14. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Eins aus Pappe? :3



Fiesling.  Aber das wäre doch mal was. Ein HTC Papersation, aus 100% recyceltem Altpapier und mit welligem Kartondisplay. Völlig Individualisierung möglich dank mit Filzern anmalbarem Gehäuse.


----------



## Sabito (14. Oktober 2011)

Ohayo.^^

Und yeahy ich schaffe es mit Mädchen zu sprechen xD


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2011)

Regale ich brauche mehr Regale in Minecraft *Alle hypnotisier*


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Regale ich brauche mehr Regale in Minecraft *Alle hypnotisier*



Endlich sind sie nützlich F*ck yeah! Jetzt kann ich eine Bibliothek bauen


----------



## Petersburg (14. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Regale ich brauche mehr Regale in Minecraft *Alle hypnotisier*



Er braucht.. mehr... Kettensägen... Kettensägen.... Kettensägen...


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Er braucht.. mehr... Kettensägen... Kettensägen.... Kettensägen...



Dann kann ich meinen Bart rasieren!


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab in meiner Bibliothek bisher nur um die 2000 Regale verbaut und es werden noch 8000 mehr


----------



## Sabito (14. Oktober 2011)

BLUBBERBLASEN (ich wollt mal etwas dekonstruktives beitragen)

Kann kein Minecraft zocken -.-


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab in meiner Bibliothek bisher nur um die 2000 Regale verbaut und es werden noch 8000 mehr



Du brauchst mindestens 100.000!


----------



## Zonalar (14. Oktober 2011)

....hi


----------



## Arosk (14. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du brauchst mindestens 100.000!



ITS OVER 9000!


----------



## Zonalar (14. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Thread braucht OVER 9000 Seiten.


----------



## tonygt (14. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Thread braucht OVER 9000 Seiten.



Wenn wir irgendwann auf Seite 9001 und sind weiß ich schon womit diese ganze Seite zugespammt sein wird


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> ITS OVER 9000!



Over 100.000?


----------



## Zonalar (15. Oktober 2011)

Let's catch these bad people!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2011)

So ruhig hier ;o


----------



## Kamsi (15. Oktober 2011)

es ist wochende wahrscheinlich tut die jugend ssf ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wBYwkBBIKjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (15. Oktober 2011)

Nacht


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> es ist wochende wahrscheinlich tut die jugend ssf ^^



ABer nicht jeder


----------



## Kamsi (15. Oktober 2011)

das erste mal habe ich das lied auf nen gildentreffen gehört wo wir über pfingsten gefeiert hatten bei jemanden dem nem supermarkt gehörte und der direkt unter seine wohnung war ^^


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Konban wa watashi no tomodachi. (Hoffe das war nu richtig  )
War lange nicht mehr hier.... xD


----------



## Konov (15. Oktober 2011)

Hey Sabito^^

Und guten Abend allerseits.

Hier eine interessante Geschichte für alle zum Nachdenken:

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/eine-internet-geschichte.html

Wer ist der Mörder? Gibt es den Schatz wirklich? War es Suizid? Verschwörungstheoretiker haben jetzt was zum Zeitvertreib. ^^


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Huhu Konov.^^

Ja bin auch mal wieder hier, die Animes haben mich gefesslt, das ich vergessen habe hier mal reinzugucken. xD


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hey Sabito^^
> 
> Und guten Abend allerseits.
> 
> ...



Hab ich schon vor 2 Tagen gesehen, du bist viel zu langsam


----------



## Grushdak (15. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend ...

Hat hier jemand Ahnung von Rechtsschutz?
Ab wann kann man den in Anspruch nehmen - muß man da erst irgendwie ne Weile Mitglied sein?


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Ne eleider keine Ahnung Grushdak, hätte sonst gerne geholfen.^^


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend, hat jemand meinen Triceratops mit meiner Kettensäge gesehen?


----------



## Konov (15. Oktober 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hab ich schon vor 2 Tagen gesehen, du bist viel zu langsam



Pfff  Trotzdem interessant für alle die es noch nicht kennen! Und sehr mysteriös vorallem!

@Grushdak
Frag mal Ceiwyn, der kennt sich in Rechtsfragen bissl aus.


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Nee Reflox..... momentmal, ich glaube der war vorhin auf meiner Pizza. :O


----------



## Grushdak (15. Oktober 2011)

Schade, dennoch Danke! 

Es geht um ASUS und meinen PC Händler vor Ort.
Hatte/habe einen Garantiefall, angeblich Mainboard eingeschickt - seit ca 27. August keine Antwort von ASUS -
nur, daß es angekommen ist.

@ Konov

Danke, kann/werd ich mal machen.



Reflox schrieb:


> Triceratops


Was ist denn das?


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nee Reflox..... momentmal, ich glaube der war vorhin auf meiner Pizza. :O



Nein, eher nicht.


----------



## Konov (15. Oktober 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Was ist denn das?



Ein Dinosaurier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nein, eher nicht.



Na dann ist ja gut *puh*


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Oktober 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Schade, dennoch Danke!
> 
> Es geht um ASUS und meinen PC Händler vor Ort.
> Hatte/habe einen Garantiefall, angeblich Mainboard eingeschickt - seit ca 27. August keine Antwort von ASUS -
> nur, daß es angekommen ist.



Naja, die werden sicherlich ein wenig zu tun haben. Aber du kannst ja mal Asus anrufen, was die da so treiben.


----------



## Grushdak (15. Oktober 2011)

Aha ...
kannte ich nicht .. woher auch - so alt bin ich nun auch wieder nicht. 



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, die werden sicherlich ein wenig zu tun haben. Aber du kannst ja mal Asus anrufen, was die da so treiben.


Na ich bin noch etwas unschlüssig - wegen meinem mitterweile aufgestauten Frust.
Nicht, daß die sich dann ganz quer stellen ...


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich hasse Ferien..... -.-


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Aha ...
> kannte ich nicht .. woher auch - so alt bin ich nun auch wieder nicht.



Du Aussenseiter!
Tyrannosaurus Rex,Stegosaurus,Brachiosaurus,Velociraptor und den Triceratops kennt doch jeder. 

@Sabito

Was? Ferien sind das schönste der Welt!


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was? Ferien sind das schönste der Welt!



Habe nichts zu tun, so wie in meiner gesamten Freizeit, also sind die Ferien lw.^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Oktober 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Na ich bin noch etwas unschlüssig - wegen meinem mitterweile aufgestauten Frust.
> Nicht, daß die sich dann ganz quer stellen ...



Du kannst allerdings mal beim Amtsgericht vorbeischauen und dich dort erkunden. Mir ist aber jetzt nicht ganz klar, was du konkret unter Rechtsschutz verstehst.


----------



## Grushdak (15. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> ... kennt doch jeder.


Ich bin ja auch nicht (wie) jeder! 

Ferien, was ist denn das? ^^
Irgendwas war da mal ...

Na wenigstens kann ich in den Ferien, wo der Kindergarten zu ist wenigstens Maschinen,
wie Heckenschere, Kettensäge auspacken/benutzen - ohne daß die Gefahr besteht - ein Kind läuft mir dazwischen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tyrannosaurus Rex,Stegosaurus,Brachiosaurus,Velociraptor und den Triceratops kennt doch jeder.



Nicht zu vergessen Allosaurus, Brontosaurus, Ankylosaurus, Pharasaurolophus, Dimetrodon, Pterodaktylus und Diplodocidae.


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Habe nichts zu tun, so wie in meiner gesamten Freizeit, also sind die Ferien lw.^^



Filme schauen? Rausgehen und sich mit Leuten treffen? Zocken? Tabletop anfangen?(Ein sehr guter und langer Zeittotschlager)

@Ceiwyn

Das ist aber schon wieder die B-Prominenz bei den Dinosauriern.

Ausser der Ankylosaurus vielleicht.


----------



## Konov (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich hasse Ferien..... -.-



Why?

@Reflox
Jo, als Kind alle auswendig gelernt


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Why?
> 
> @Reflox
> Jo, als Kind alle auswendig gelernt



Ich habe noch ein Stapel Dinosaurier-Bücher und irgendwo noch eine Kiste Mit Gummidinos rumstehen. 

Das waren noch Zeiten^^


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Filme schauen (was für Filme? Gucke da dann lieber Animes) Rausgehen und sich mit Leuten treffen (Rausgehen alleine naja.... mit was für Leuten treffen, keiner hat Zeit, ausser das eine Mädchen, mit dem bald das zweite Date bevor steht) Zocken (habe eig damit aufgehört, habe noch Games auf dme PC, spiele aber kaum noch) Tabletop anfangen(Ein sehr guter und langer Zeittotschlager) (nicht wirklich das was mich interessieren würde)

Würde ja Minecraft zocken, wenn es vernünftig laufen würde....

@ Konov

Grund steht oben.^^


----------



## Grushdak (15. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mir ist aber jetzt nicht ganz klar, was du konkret unter Rechtsschutz verstehst.


Na ich habe das Board letztes Jahr im Oktober gekauft.
Nun sind im Sommer beide Festplatten ausgefallen, werden durch ein Fehler im Board nicht mehr erkannt.
Jetzt habe ich seitdem ein schlechteres Ersatzboard und nix passiert.
Ich meine, ich habe etwas bezahlt und kann es nicht nutzen und keiner kümmert sich fühlbar darum.

Ich habe schon überlegt, ein Schreiben mit einer Fristsetzung aufzusetzen.


----------



## Konov (15. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein Stapel Dinosaurier-Bücher und irgendwo noch eine Kiste Mit Gummidinos rumstehen.
> 
> Das waren noch Zeiten^^



Bei mir bestimmt schon 15 Jahre her, aber glaub ich hab auch noch irgendwo ein Dinobuch im Regal, muss mal suchen. ^^

@Sabito
Warum läuft Minecraft bei dir nit?


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Warum läuft Minecraft bei dir nit?



Naja, laufen tut es schon, aber haut die CPU-Auslastung 10%-30% auf ca. 60% un bringt den PC und das Spiel zum derben Laggen.


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Filme schauen (was für Filme? Gucke da dann lieber Animes) Rausgehen und sich mit Leuten treffen (Rausgehen alleine naja.... mit was für Leuten treffen, keiner hat Zeit, ausser das eine Mädchen, mit dem bald das zweite Date bevor steht) Zocken (habe eig damit aufgehört, habe noch Games auf dme PC, spiele aber kaum noch) Tabletop anfangen(Ein sehr guter und langer Zeittotschlager) (nicht wirklich das was mich interessieren würde)
> 
> Würde ja Minecraft zocken, wenn es vernünftig laufen würde....
> 
> ...



Filme gibt es genug, einfach mal in einen laden mit DvDs gehen, meistens findet man immer etwas. 
Wenn dir langweilig ist, zockst halt wieder, immernoch besser als vor Langeweile zu vergammeln.
Date? Ich erinner dich da noch an jemanden... 
Tabletop kann einen mehr fesseln als man denkt. Ich habe es auch nicht wirklich toll gefunden, bis mir mein Cousin Leim,Farbe, Pinsel und eine Hand voll Chaoskrieger vor die Nase gesetzt hat.


----------



## Konov (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Naja, laufen tut es schon, aber haut die CPU-Auslastung 10%-30% auf ca. 60% un bringt den PC und das Spiel zum derben Laggen.



Komisch. Hab Minecraft nur eine kostenlose Version von vor Urzeiten mal getestet.
Normal ist das sicher nicht, vielleicht irgendein Bug. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich hasse Ferien..... -.-



später wenn du 21 tage urlaub hast sehnst du dich zur der zeit zuürck als du noch ferien hattest ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Oktober 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Na ich habe das Board letztes Jahr im Oktober gekauft.
> Nun sind im Sommer beide Festplatten ausgefallen, werden durch ein Fehler im Board nicht mehr erkannt.
> Jetzt habe ich seitdem ein schlechteres Ersatzboard und nix passiert.
> Ich meine, ich habe etwas bezahlt und kann es nicht nutzen und keiner kümmert sich fühlbar darum.
> ...



In dem Fall kannst du zu deinem Amtsgericht, ihnen den Fall schildern und dann werden sie dir - sofern sie Aussicht auf Erfolg sehen - beim Aufsetzen eines Schreibens behilflich sein. Das wirkt dann gleich mal bedrohlicher, als wenn du das selbst machst. Die Rechtspfleger dort machen das ja täglich. Oder du wendest dich gleich an einen Anwalt, aber das wird mit Sicherheit teurer, als einfach ein neues Board für 100 Euro zu kaufen.

Letztlich ist die Situation ein bisschen blöd für dich, auch wenn du rechtlich gesehen sicherlich Recht hast.


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Filme gibt es genug, einfach mal in einen laden mit DvDs gehen, meistens findet man immer etwas. (Naja, wenn ich das Geld hätte xD)
Wenn dir langweilig ist, zockst halt wieder, immernoch besser als vor Langeweile zu vergammeln. (Nein, niemals, weil ich mich beim zocken auch langweile xD)
Date? Ich erinner dich da noch an jemanden...  (Naja, halt Date, das zweite, danach wohl bald auch ein drittes^^)
Tabletop kann einen mehr fesseln als man denkt. Ich habe es auch nicht wirklich toll gefunden, bis mir mein Cousin Leim,Farbe, Pinsel und eine Hand voll Chaoskrieger vor die Nase gesetzt hat.  (Habe ja niemanden, der das machen würde, aber nee, find das jetzt unter keinem Umstand interessant genug)

@ Konov
Nee kein Bug, sonst hätte es ja geholfen, wenn ich Minecraft neu gezogen hätte, also komplett neu.


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Guten Abend, hat jemand meinen Triceratops mit meiner Kettensäge gesehen?



Du hattest doch die Aufgabe auf meinen Trici aufzupassen reflox


----------



## Grushdak (15. Oktober 2011)

@ Ceiwyn

thx

Das hatte ich auch schon überlegt, das Schreiben mit anderer Hilfe aufzusetzen - versehen mit Briefkopf und Stempel.
Es ist schon erstaunllich, wieviel mehr man erreichen kann, wenn Schreiben offiziell aussehen bzw. es gar sind.
Werde mich nächste Woche nun mal darum kümmern und dann von den Fortschritten berichten.

So, nun düse ich mal wieder ab ...
Wünsche allen noch 'nen schönen Abend.

greetz


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Du hattest doch die Aufgabe auf meinen Trici aufzupassen reflox



Er hat mich niedergeknüppelt und meine Kettensäge gestohlen, als ich mich rasieren war. Es tut mir so leid!


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Naja, werde mal sehen, was ich so in den Ferien mache, zwei der drei Dates stehen aufjedenfall noch an und sonst mal sehen....


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Naja, werde mal sehen, was ich so in den Ferien mache, zwei der drei Dates stehen aufjedenfall noch an und sonst mal sehen....



Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ein Avatar immer so aussieht, als würde er gleich losweinen. .. ^_^


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Kann ja auch mal eine Wp zuscheiden und als Ava benutzen xD

Vll zocke ich FF13 weiter.^^


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2reCZPtzIwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend =)


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Huhu Razyl.

Und ich hasse Minecraft, warum bringt das meinen Pc zum laggen -.-


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Huhu Razyl.
> 
> Und ich hasse Minecraft, warum bringt das meinen Pc zum laggen -.-



1. Was hast du fürn PC?

2. Weil Java scheiße ist.


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Es ist ein Laptop Medion Akoya P6624..... die CPU-Auslastung wird durch Minecraft auf 60%+ gehauen -.-


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Es ist ein Laptop Medion Akoya P6624..... die CPU-Auslastung wird durch Minecraft auf 60%+ gehauen -.-



Dann ist dein Laptop schlechter als mein Netbook!


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dann ist dein Laptop schlechter als mein Netbook!



Alter mit dem Laptop kann man WoW auf Hoch/Ultra-Grafikeinstellung (ein Misch) zocken ohne ruckeln und bei Minecraft verreckt das....


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Alter mit dem Laptop kann man WoW auf Hoch/Ultra-Grafikeinstellung (ein Misch) zocken ohne ruckeln und bei Minecraft verreckt das....



Weil Minecraft halt auf java basiert und der Code recht mies ist. Wie viel RAM hast du? :>


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ein Avatar immer so aussieht, als würde er gleich losweinen. .. ^_^



So ist es auch.
Der Typ is ne Heulsuse


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil Minecraft halt auf java basiert und der Code recht mies ist. Wie viel RAM hast du? :>



RAM? Öhm... 4Gb.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> RAM? Öhm... 4Gb.



Erstell dir mal ne .bat mit dem Inhalt:

java -Xmx2048M -Xms2048M -jar "<Pfad zur Minecraft.exe>"

die 2048 geben an wieviel Ram du Minecraft zuweisen möchtest.


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Eine .bat? Wie?


----------



## Saji (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Eine .bat? Wie?



Erstell ein .txt Dokument, schreib das Zeug rein, abspeichern, Editor schließen und dann die Endung .txt in .bat umändern.


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Erstell ein .txt Dokument, schreib das Zeug rein, abspeichern, Editor schließen und dann die Endung .txt in .bat umändern.



Rofl, sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht xD


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2011)

Danach natürlich Minecraft immer(wenns denn hilft ) über die .bat starten.

Und fals du das .txt nciht siehst Fenster öffnen(Einfach einen ordner) --> Organisieren --> Ordner und Suchoptionen --> Ansicht Tab auswählen --> Erweiterungen bei bekannten Dateitypen ausblenden suchen und dort das Häkchen entfernen

Gott, bin ich hilfsbereit heut.


----------



## Saji (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Rofl, sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht xD



Siehste, ist gar nicht schwer. Kannst dann gleich in deinen Kalender "Heute erste Batch-Datei programmiert" schreiben. So gehts los, jaja... in drei Jahren kaufst du keine Spiele mehr, du programmierst sie selbst. *g*


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Ach fu, wie gibt man nochmal nen Pfad an


----------



## Saji (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ach fu, wie gibt man nochmal nen Pfad an



C:\Programme\Minecraft\minecraft.exe zB. 

Aber die "" und die <> nicht vergessen!


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ach fu, wie gibt man nochmal nen Pfad an



Du findest heraus wo deine minecraft.exe liegt navigierst in den ordner klickst oben auf der adresszeile auf ein weißes Feld und gibts "\minecraft.exe" ein(also dranhängen) kopierst das und fügst das in die bat ein.

Meehh zu langsam. 



> Aber die "" und die <> nicht vergessen!



Ohne die <> bitte die dienten nur dazu zu zeigen wo der Pfad hingehört!

die "" bleiben natürlich.


----------



## Saji (15. Oktober 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Du findest heraus wo deine minecraft.exe liegt navigierst in den ordner klickst oben auf der adresszeile auf ein weißes Feld und gibts "\minecraft.exe" ein(also dranhängen) kopierst das und fügst das in die bat ein.
> 
> Meehh zu langsam.



Nenn mich Lucky "Saji" Luke. xD


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Meine Minecraft.exe liegt auf dem Desktop, also dan Desktop\Minecraft.exe ?


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Meine Minecraft.exe liegt auf dem Desktop, also dan Desktop\Minecraft.exe ?



Genau.
Gott, hier fehlt eine Chat Funktion.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Meine Minecraft.exe liegt auf dem Desktop, also dan Desktop\Minecraft.exe ?



Die Rede ist ja nicht von der Verknüpfung der exe, sondern davon, wo sie tatsächlich steckt. Oder hast du Minecraft auf den Desktop installiert? Dann braucht man sich über die Ruckler aber nicht mehr wirklich wundern.


----------



## Saji (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Meine Minecraft.exe liegt auf dem Desktop, also dan Desktop\Minecraft.exe ?



Dann ist es: C:\Users\Benutzername\Desktop\minecraft.exe

Sicher, dass du die Exe auf dem Desk hast und nicht nur die Verknüpfung?


@ BlizzLord: Achso, sorry, dachte die gehören mit dazu.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Oktober 2011)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand meine Signatur angeklickt? ^^


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass es die .exe ist und keine verknüpfung, so weit ich weiß


----------



## Saji (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass es die .exe ist und keine verknüpfung, so weit ich weiß



Du erkennst es ja leicht am Verknüpfungspfeil unten links am Iconrand.


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Sagte ich doch 100% sicher, dass es die .exe ist xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Oktober 2011)

Du könntest auch einfach nach Minecraft suchen. Dann landest du immer bei der richtigen exe.


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Naja, weil es nicht die legale version von minecraft ist, habe ich die originale .exe und nen minecraftpatcher^^


----------



## Saji (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Sagte ich doch 100% sicher, dass es die .exe ist xD



100%ig sicher ist im Leben nur der Tod.


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Nein, ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass die .exe auf dem Desktop ist xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Oktober 2011)

Wegen 15 Euro muss man lange rumcracken. Naja, jeder wie ers braucht. ^^


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Öhm..... Ceiwyn, es liegt eher daran, dass ich das Spiel zwar bezahlen kann, aber nicht mit den Mitteln, die zur Auswahl stehen xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Öhm..... Ceiwyn, es liegt eher daran, dass ich das Spiel zwar bezahlen kann, aber nicht mit den Mitteln, die zur Auswahl stehen xD



Du hast keinen Freund mit Kreditkarte? Keine Eltern damit? Außerdem geht Paypal doch afaik auch.


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

keine Freunde mit Kreditkarte, meine Mum, Dad, whatever, kauft es mir nicht (muss mir alle Games selber kaufen) Paypal hab ich nicht

Aber seit ein paar Tagen ein Konto, warte immernoch auf alle Daten, die mir per Post zugeschickt werden.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Oktober 2011)

Du bist 18, oder nicht? Hat man da nicht mittlerweile ein eigenes Konto? Also marschierst zu deiner Bank und sagst, du hättest gerne eine Prepaid-Kreditkarte. Dann zahlst du da 15 Euro ein und hast Minecraft. Juhu! Und wenn die Daten geklaut werden oder du sie verlierst, sind eben nur die 15 Euro futsch.


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du bist 18, oder nicht? Hat man da nicht mittlerweile ein eigenes Konto? Also marschierst zu deiner Bank und sagst, du hättest gerne eine Prepaid-Kreditkarte. Dann zahlst du da 15 Euro ein und hast Minecraft. Juhu! Und wenn die Daten geklaut werden oder du sie verlierst, sind eben nur die 15 Euro futsch.



Eig. keine große Lust nur wegen Minecraft nochmal zur Bank zu laufen. xD


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

> Danach natürlich Minecraft immer(wenns denn hilft ) über die .bat starten.



Startet dann Minecraft automatisch?


----------



## Petersburg (15. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

XD


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Startet dann Minecraft automatisch?



Jo.

Wie kann man Entei hassen. D:


----------



## Sabito (15. Oktober 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Jo.



Hm.... bei mir klappt das nicht


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. Oktober 2011)

Nabend Bufflers,

was ist hier grad so los?


Bin grade dabei etwas für meine Bio-Klausur über die Biomembran zu lesen und es macht tatsächlich Spaß  :-)


----------



## Nemli92 (16. Oktober 2011)

Vorlesung zur Technischen Informatik nacharbeiten, das macht nur nicht ganz so viel spaß


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (16. Oktober 2011)

Nemli92 schrieb:


> Vorlesung zur Technischen Informatik nacharbeiten, das macht nur nicht ganz so viel spaß



Hmmm, bei mir lässt auch so langsam der Spaß nach :-/






uiuiui ich habe einen Neuling angelockt


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Oktober 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Hmmm, bei mir lässt auch so langsam der Spaß nach :-/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das bist doch du selber willst ja nur nen Werbe Bonus haben!


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2011)

Wieso eigentlich mit der exe verknüpfen? o.O Müsste man es nicht im Grunde mit der jar verknüpfen? Die .exe ist doch sowieso nur der Launcher, der die .jar aufruft. 

Ansonsten: Überprüfe bitte noch vorher, ob du ein 64 Bit Betriebssystem hast. Wenn ja, dann installier dir bitte auch JAVA 64 Bit, ansonsten kann das Ding nicht viel verwalten.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (16. Oktober 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das bist doch du selber willst ja nur nen Werbe Bonus haben!



Mist, meine Tarnung ist aufgeflogen


----------



## Sabito (16. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich mit der exe verknüpfen? o.O Müsste man es nicht im Grunde mit der jar verknüpfen? Die .exe ist doch sowieso nur der Launcher, der die .jar aufruft.
> 
> Ansonsten: Überprüfe bitte noch vorher, ob du ein 64 Bit Betriebssystem hast. Wenn ja, dann installier dir bitte auch JAVA 64 Bit, ansonsten kann das Ding nicht viel verwalten.



Habe 32Bit Betriebssystem, es gibt ne Fehlermeldung, die habe Blizz geschickt.

Edit: Da ich mit ner Crackversion spiele, müsste ich eig eh den Minecraftpatcher.exe (Launcher für gecracktes Minecraft) ansprechen um spielen zukönnen


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (16. Oktober 2011)

Hmm... geh ich schlafen oder nicht?...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L6fV3Lu_gOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (16. Oktober 2011)

Guten abend


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (16. Oktober 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Guten abend


Nabend, Pop-Tarts-Buddy


----------



## Dominau (16. Oktober 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Nabend, Pop-Tarts-Buddy



Danke dir, jetzt weiß ich was ich mir zu essen machen kann


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (16. Oktober 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Danke dir, jetzt weiß ich was ich mir zu essen machen kann



EIN SCHINKENTOAST? 




Nur ein Scherz ^^


Hab mir vor kurzem 2 Packete S'more gekauft.....yummi-tastisch!


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2011)

In den Ender reinzukommen ist echt scheiße schwer in Minecraft


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich geh mal schlummern




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3T5xg57C-BA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Gute Nacht Buffis!


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2011)

Nacht Brain


----------



## Dominau (16. Oktober 2011)

Gute nacht brain :>


----------



## Sabito (16. Oktober 2011)

Naja, kann wohl kein Minecraft spielen xD


----------



## Konov (16. Oktober 2011)

Finally, die Lösung der mysteriösen Internet-Geschichte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der verschollene Schatzjäger und derjenige, der den Schatz vergraben hat, sind ein und dieselbe Person. ^^


----------



## Jester (16. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Finally, die Lösung der mysteriösen Internet-Geschichte:
> 
> 
> 
> Der verschollene Schatzjäger und derjenige, der den Schatz vergraben hat, sind ein und dieselbe Person. ^^



Hat ich mir schon gedacht.
Zumal, wenn Fortress wirklich getötet worden wäre, wer hat die Videos Bahnfahrt hochgeladen?
Ich hab den Troll recht schnell erkannt, auch wenn es ein wahrer Großmeister ist.


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend, ich eröffne hier mal peinlich pünktlich.


----------



## Tilbie (16. Oktober 2011)

N'Abend


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2011)

Tag


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2011)

Good evening Sir


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2011)

Nabend =)


----------



## Sabito (16. Oktober 2011)

Ohayo.^^


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Finally, die Lösung der mysteriösen Internet-Geschichte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe gerade, diese mysteriöse Internetstory ist immernoch präsent. Komisch, dass erst heute die Lösung dieses Gespenstes gefunden wurde.


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2011)

Gute Nacht, ihr Schlömpels! (Wer die Anspielung versteht, bekommt einen Keks!)


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Gute Nacht, ihr Schlömpels! (Wer die Anspielung versteht, bekommt einen Keks!)



KLONIBERT!

Mein Keks :3


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2011)

RAGE ist echt verdammt gut


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Oktober 2011)

IDRA ist echt verdammt gut


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Gute Nacht, ihr Schlömpels! (Wer die Anspielung versteht, bekommt einen Keks!)



Gute Nacht Tränenmond :3


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Tränenmond :3



I'm an angel, I'm an angel of sadness and looove, yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeahaah... Sad Angel, SAD ANGEL of Sadness and looove!


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> KLONIBERT!
> 
> Mein Keks :3


Allein deine Signatur verdient nen Keks! *_*


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Allein deine Signatur verdient nen Keks! *_*



Red Dead Redemption jaaa


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2011)

*machtdaslichtausundeinekleinekerzean*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QYLpYu2EQxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (16. Oktober 2011)

Abend allerseits.


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> *machtdaslichtausundeinekleinekerzean*
> 
> [Deadman's Gun]


----------



## Edou (16. Oktober 2011)

They give you reason to fight ;( ICH LIEBE DIESES SPIEL! JOHN MARSTON FTW! <3
Jetzt aber ehrlich nacht ^^


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> They give you reason to fight ;( ICH LIEBE DIESES SPIEL! JOHN MARSTON FTW! <3
> Jetzt aber ehrlich nacht ^^



Nachti Klonibert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich hau mich auch mal aufs Ohr, tschüss.


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2011)

Halb 11 und alle gehen schon ins Bett? D:


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2011)

D:


----------



## Tilbie (16. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag Abend halt


----------



## Sabito (16. Oktober 2011)

Boah, hab lw xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sf_oJjsVKko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2011)

Achja, heute ist ja Sonntag... Zum Glück habe ich Ferien <3


----------



## Tilbie (16. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Achja, heute ist ja Sonntag... Zum Glück habe ich Ferien <3


Me²


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> D:



Brillchen ^.^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brillchen ^.^


<(^.^)>


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> <(^.^)>



Mach den Zoidberg-Smiley!


----------



## Arosk (16. Oktober 2011)

nennt mich "mr. dicht"


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> nennt mich "mr. dicht"



Mr. Gicht?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2011)

(V)( ;,,; )(V)


----------



## Arosk (16. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mr. Gicht?


 
auch bekannt als
mr. breit


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2011)

Was gabs denn alles? :S


----------



## Arosk (16. Oktober 2011)

es war sogar noch von gestern, heute gabs nichts... hauptsächlich mixery energy oder so ein süßes zeug, ich glaub ich hab ne flasche absinth 55 verdrückt und ne menge tequila... und das ganze auch noch in meinem haus mit stundenlanger zockorgie bis 6 uhr morgens... ich wurde gezwungen dragonball und black ops zu spielen... yay...


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> (V)( ;,,; )(V)



YAY!

Ich will diese Brille kaufen


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> YAY!
> 
> Ich will diese Brille kaufen


:>

Need a new Smiley? Why not Brille


----------



## Arosk (16. Oktober 2011)

brille? ich dachte das wäre ein kopf und zwei krebscheren


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> :>
> 
> Need a new Smiley? Why not Brille





Am Mittwoch kommt endlich Dungeon Defenders ^.^


----------



## Arosk (16. Oktober 2011)

oh ja, nur leider hab ich grad kein geld... razyl, kauf doch zwei kopien und schick mir eine als geschenk über steam, ich werd auch immer verfügbar sein!


----------



## Tilbie (16. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2011)

Find Semikolon passt eher, da er ja auch unter den Augen diese Dinger hat :>


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> oh ja, nur leider hab ich grad kein geld... razyl, kauf doch zwei kopien und schick mir eine als geschenk über steam, ich werd auch immer verfügbar sein!



Ich habe schon ein 4-Mann-paket gekauft und alle Kopien sind verteilt.


----------



## Arosk (16. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe schon ein 4-Mann-paket gekauft und alle Kopien sind verteilt.



QQ? :<


----------



## Tilbie (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich geh dann auch mal ins Bett, muss Morgen früh raus 

Gute Nacht @ All


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2011)

Müde - kann & will nicht schlafen ... ://


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2011)

Nacht Tilbie, Hi Olli :S


----------



## Arosk (16. Oktober 2011)

ich bin auch weg, kopf tut zu weh ^^


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2011)

HI


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> QQ? :<



Ne, sorry. Muss diesen Monat noch viel kaufen ^^


----------



## Zonalar (16. Oktober 2011)

(V) ;,,; (V)


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2011)

*Baut an einer Grüne Brille Statue*


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2011)

\o/
*will so ein Teil auf nem Minecraft Server*


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> \o/
> *will so ein Teil auf nem Minecraft Server*



Du bist ja nie auf dem MC-Server, auf dem ich in der Regel bin


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich bau nur offline Klötzchen ^.^


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich bau nur offline Klötzchen ^.^



Warum?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum?


Why not?


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Why not?



Du könntest mit mir etwas bauen


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


>



Also zumindest mit der Release-Version, wenn dann die Server endlich mal aktuell sind.


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2011)

Abend zusammen ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Oktober 2011)

Nabend :>


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend zusammen ^^



Nabend Konov


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Finally, die Lösung der mysteriösen Internet-Geschichte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die lösung ist einfach das vimeo video anzugucken und dann zu sehen, bei welchen filmfestivals der fiktive kurzfilm schon gezeigt wurde
außerdem yoottube? alles klar^^


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2011)

Kalter Kaffee^^

Ich geh ins Bett.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Oktober 2011)

Huk hat als nicht koreaner mlg gewonnen  ab ins bett


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2011)

Viel wichtiger: Fnatic hat die IEM gewonnen


----------



## schneemaus (17. Oktober 2011)

Nabönd *wink*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2011)

Nabend Schneemaus und die nicht-anwesenden-aber-bald-anwesenden- Leutz


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend ;o


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schauen die geil aus


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2011)

Todesstern! \o/


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin k.o.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uv-WMFWpjo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Danach spür ich immer Muskeln, wo man eigentlich gar keine haben sollte.


----------



## Dominau (17. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2011)

olololololo Dominau ... aber ist ja schon nach 21 Uhr


----------



## Dominau (17. Oktober 2011)

Ist ja auch nur ein Kürbis


----------



## Sabito (17. Oktober 2011)

Ohayo....
Blubber......
Lw... -.-


----------



## LeWhopper (17. Oktober 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der denkt sich auch: "Genatzt" ^_^


----------



## Dominau (17. Oktober 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ohayo....
> Blubber......
> Lw... -.-



Du hast den Blubber? Gute besserung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2011)

N8@all


----------



## Saji (17. Oktober 2011)

Mir fällt grad auf... in zehn Tagen ist es soweit! Dann erscheint BF3!


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## LeWhopper (17. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Mir fällt grad auf... in zehn Tagen ist es soweit! Dann erscheint BF3!



Hmm kam da nicht noch so was anderes? So mit modernem Krieg Teil 3 oder so? Hmm kann mich nur wage dran erinnern.  *BF3 zock*


----------



## Dominau (17. Oktober 2011)

Bin dann auch mal schlafen. Gute Nacht und bis Morgen!


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Bin dann auch mal schlafen. Gute Nacht und bis Morgen!



Nachti


----------



## Saji (17. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Hmm kam da nicht noch so was anderes? So mit modernem Krieg Teil 3 oder so? Hmm kann mich nur wage dran erinnern.  *BF3 zock*



Glaub sowas, nur eben mit 'ner 3 am Ende...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2011)

CoD ist mal besser als BF ... >.>
meh not liek BF


----------



## Noxiel (17. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt auf der ARD - Entweder Broder. 




Ein Grund warum ich meine GEZ Gebühren gerne zahle.


----------



## LeWhopper (17. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ahh wenns mit Pony's ist dann ... gekauft xD



Noxiel schrieb:


> Jetzt auf der ARD - Entweder Broder.
> 
> Ein Grund warum ich meine GEZ Gebühren gerne zahle.



¬_¬ Hmm nicht sicher ob Ironie oder Ernst.


----------



## Saji (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich bleib lieber bei Brony Field 3.


----------



## LeWhopper (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich sagte ja nur wenn es mit Pony's ist^^

Aber da beschleunige ich lieber die Ponyfizierung bei Team Brony 2.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Oktober 2011)

ZAm hat mich beleidigt


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ZAm hat mich beleidigt



Awww, du armer Fisch


----------



## LeWhopper (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich hau mich lieber hin. Gute Nacht ihr Nachtschwärmer.

Hab schon über 4 Stunden wegen Memebase und 9gag verschwendet. Hmmm naja so kann man es nicht sagen. Eher bin ich 4 Stunden gut unterhalten worden ^_^


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2011)

Alle schon wieder am schlafen? :<


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2011)

Noch nicht ganz ^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz ^^



Ah Herr Konov ist auch noch da


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ah Herr Konov ist auch noch da



Naja, Ferien halt


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, Ferien halt



Wie alt bist du?


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du?



26, wieso? Steht doch in meinem Profil


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> 26, wieso? Steht doch in meinem Profil



Ich schau doch nicht in Profile 

Aber du gehst noch zur Schule? Oder Uni?


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich schau doch nicht in Profile
> 
> Aber du gehst noch zur Schule? Oder Uni?



Weder noch, ich gehe *wieder *zur Schule, wobei ich schon fast fertig bin.
Mache gerade mein Abi nach anner Abendschule. Nächstes Jahr bin ich dann Student.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Weder noch, ich gehe *wieder *zur Schule, wobei ich schon fast fertig bin.
> Mache gerade mein Abi nach anner Abendschule. Nächstes Jahr bin ich dann Student.



Achso - Jetzt ergibt es Sinn. 

Na dann: Weiterhin viel Glück und Erfolg


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Achso - Jetzt ergibt es Sinn.
> 
> Na dann: Weiterhin viel Glück und Erfolg



Danke, dir auch auf all deinen Wegen


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Danke, dir auch auf all deinen Wegen



Ich hab doch immer Erfolg 

Danke


----------



## Kamsi (18. Oktober 2011)

kennt jemand noch ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T2pa-3821Cc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> kennt jemand noch ?



Wer kennt das nicht? :O


----------



## Kamsi (18. Oktober 2011)

die ersten 4 jahre der gamestar waren noch gut dann wurds immer mieser weil das alte team ging

ich kenn noch die pcaction mit grünen cover und die pcgames mit goldenen cover und die pcaction vor deren umbau zum neuen zielpublikum - am anfang wars noch witzig mit dem qoutentürken (so wurde der wirklich in der pcaction vorgestellt) und den dem neuen cover mit den frauen aber irgendwann gingen sie mehr in richtung jackass und new kids und wars nicht mehr zu ertragen ^^

ich habe mit der ausgabe 10/99 aufgehört weil die ausgabe nicht mehr bei den pc zeitschriften sondern bei den erotikmagazinen eingeordnet wurde von den zeitungshändlern ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.kultboy.com/magazin/4130/

http://www.kultboy.com/magazin/4129/

http://www.kultboy.com/magazin/4131/

http://www.kultboy.com/magazin/4145/

nur ein paar beispiele als computec media dachte sex sells ^^

gibts pc action eingentlich immer noch als print ausgabe ?


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube, die Leute heutzutage wären nichtmehr so begeistert von "anzüglichen Frauen"(Irgendwie fühle ich mich bei dem Wort wie ein 50 Jähriger...) auf einem Pc Magazin.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gibts pc action eingentlich immer noch als print ausgabe ?



Jop, gibt es immer noch. Aber ich finde sie persönlich nicht mehr so genial wie einst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2011)

Olololo first

Nabend


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Olololo first
> 
> Nabend



Oh endlich hat jemand eröffnet.  

Paketi komm bitte bald an <3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6m1t5hYvCLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Oktober 2011)

Bin gerade die Buffed-Stats durchgegangen. 
Der letzte Besucher-Peak war mit 31'205 Besuchern im Mai. Und das im letztem Jahr <.<
Ich bin Platz #67 im Highscore von Buffed-Beiträgen 
90% aller meiner Beiträge sind im Smalltalk-Forum. *Gott und die Welt hat mir besser gefallen*
Ich habe 47 Beiträge in einem Forum gepostet, der keinen Namen hat... *wie geht das o.O*


----------



## tear_jerker (18. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RAA1xgTTw9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> (Peter Griffin)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe 20.000 Posts in diesem Smalltalk-Forum gemacht - wtf?


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2011)

Yay, BenMan sind bei X Factor weiter.


----------



## tonygt (18. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Yay, BenMan sind bei X Factor weiter.





tear_jerker schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2011)

Mich, und zwar weil ich in der gleichen Strasse aufgewachsen bin, und ab und zu mit ihnen gespielt habe...


----------



## H2OTest (18. Oktober 2011)

*nonsens* guten tag


----------



## Saji (19. Oktober 2011)

So, ich warte am Bahnhof auf eine Freundin die ich dann nach Hause fahre. Und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2011)

Gammääääln ^^

Und guten Abend!


----------



## Saji (19. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gammääääln ^^
> 
> Und guten Abend!


Gammeln ist gut, mach ich auch grad. Ihr Zug hat 10 Minuten Verspätung. Kommt also erst um 0:30Uhr. ._.


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2011)

Ahoi 

Gott, ich bin grad irgendwie gut drauf


----------



## Kamsi (19. Oktober 2011)

my little pony hat wohl pause bei nick jr


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2011)

Das tolle an den Ferien ist doch, dass man zum totalen Nachtmenschen mutieren kann ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen haben zu müssen.


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das tolle an den Ferien ist doch, dass man zum totalen Nachtmenschen mutieren kann ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen haben zu müssen.



Ach, das geht auch während der Schulzeit


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, das geht auch während der Schulzeit



Ja, nur zu welchem Preis? ^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja, nur zu welchem Preis? ^^



Wenig schlaf


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja, nur zu welchem Preis? ^^



Pf, geht doch gut. Ich kann von Sonntag auf Montag eh nie schlafen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich als erstes Sport, da ist man eh gleich wach, und jetzt muss ich erst um 8.50 dort sein. Da geht das recht gut. 

Und sonst, genug Kaffee und eine kalte Dusche helfen immer.


----------



## Saji (19. Oktober 2011)

So, die Freundin ist sicher zu Hause abgeliefert worden. Hab sogar ihr schwere Reisetasche hoch getragen. Was war da eigentlich drin? Baggersteine? Ich weiß es nicht. Jedenfalls bin ich einfach zu gut für diese Welt.  Was wohl erklärt, warum ich Single bin.


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Jedenfalls bin ich einfach zu gut für diese Welt.  Was wohl erklärt, warum ich Single bin.



Gibt Frauen die darauf stehen. Man muss sie nur finden


----------



## Saji (19. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gibt Frauen die darauf stehen. Man muss sie nur finden



Stimmt. Es gibt bestimmt irgendwo eine unentdeckte Insel, auf der sie Leben. 

Muss grad irgendwie an Subway to Sally mit "Unentdecktes Land" denken... hrm... hach ich werd wieder sentimental. Liegt bestimmt an den Schmerzmitteln. Warum heißen die eigentlich Schmerzmittel? Sind doch gegen Schmerzen...


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Stimmt. Es gibt bestimmt irgendwo eine unentdeckte Insel, auf der sie Leben.
> Warum heißen die eigentlich Schmerzmittel? Sind doch gegen Schmerzen...



1. Vielleicht triffst du SIE schon demnächst? wer weiß

2. Für was brauchst du Schmerzmittel? o.o


----------



## Saji (19. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Vielleicht triffst du SIE schon demnächst? wer weiß
> 
> 2. Für was brauchst du Schmerzmittel? o.o



Zahnwehwehchen. War heute beim Zahnarzt und der musste einen Zahn flicken an einer denkbar blöden Stellen (genau an der Kante zwischen letzter Backenzahn und Weisheitszahn). Ich weiß noch immer nicht ob mir der Zahn vom Bohren oder vom infernalen Rumfuhrwerken weh tut.  Ich dachte echt der Zahnarzt baut sich in meinem Mund eine Villa. >_<


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Zahnwehwehchen. War heute beim Zahnarzt und der musste einen Zahn flicken an einer denkbar blöden Stellen (genau an der Kante zwischen letzter Backenzahn und Weisheitszahn). Ich weiß noch immer nicht ob mir der Zahn vom Bohren oder vom infernalen Rumfuhrwerken weh tut.  Ich dachte echt der Zahnarzt baut sich in meinem Mund eine Villa. >_<



Ha, beim Zahnarzt war ich schon ewig nicht mehr. Keine Beschwerden und auch sonst sieht es okay aus. Gott sei dank...

Edit: Natürlich dir gute Besserung ^^


----------



## Saji (19. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ha, beim Zahnarzt war ich schon ewig nicht mehr. Keine Beschwerden und auch sonst sieht es okay aus. Gott sei dank...
> 
> Edit: Natürlich dir gute Besserung ^^


Wow, das ist mutig. Ich geh jedes Jahr mindestens einmal hin zum Nachschauen. Muss ja auch so ein Bonusheft von meiner Krankenkasse pflegen, wenn da mal ein Jahr nicht gestempelt wurde kriege ich keine Zuzahlung wenn der Zahnarzt was machen muss.


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Wow, das ist mutig. Ich geh jedes Jahr mindestens einmal hin zum Nachschauen. Muss ja auch so ein Bonusheft von meiner Krankenkasse pflegen, wenn da mal ein Jahr nicht gestempelt wurde kriege ich keine Zuzahlung wenn der Zahnarzt was machen muss.



Ach, bisher hatte die Schuluntersuchung gereicht und da wurde bislang nichts festgestellt. Irgendwann nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr mal ^^


----------



## Glun (19. Oktober 2011)

Ärzte machen einen nur noch kränker  *mag keine Ärzte*..

Ich weiss noch genau wie ich die Prophylaxe bekommen habe.. 

kurz und knapp Arzt geht aus dem Zimmer lässt dieses Saugteil so komisch in Mund hängen statt das es den Speichel aufsaugt läuft mir die ganze Sabber den Mundwinkel runter... gnnaaaa killen hätt ich den können.. 
Nach der Behandlung sah es so aus als wenn ich nicht essen bzw trinken kann *ein Lätzen bitte!!11*


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2011)

Glun schrieb:


> Ärzte machen einen nur noch kränker  *mag keine Ärzte*..



Das ist sogar im Grunde richtig. Gibt ja genug Leute, die enorme Angst vorm Arzt haben und so Sachen auftreten, die eigentlich gar nicht aufgetreten wären oder sie haben höheren Blutdruck etc. pp


----------



## Saji (19. Oktober 2011)

Das ist wahr. Ich war gut gelaunt und fühlte mich vor dem Arztbesuch gesund. Danach war ich schlecht drauf und fühlte mich eindeutig kränker. Ganz davon abgesehen das ich durch die Betäubung meiner linken Backe auch irgendwie bekloppt aussah. ^^


----------



## Glun (19. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Das ist wahr. Ich war gut gelaunt und fühlte mich vor dem Arztbesuch gesund. Danach war ich schlecht drauf und fühlte mich eindeutig kränker. Ganz davon abgesehen das ich durch die Betäubung meiner linken Backe auch irgendwie bekloppt aussah. ^^



Oh ja... das kenne ich dank denkt man immer man hätte eine monster Backe...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2011)

Deanne? Wolltest du net flamen ? 

Nabend allerseits


----------



## H2OTest (19. Oktober 2011)

nabönd


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2011)

NAAAABEND


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6igZEAgxcVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Werde ich sowas von sehen


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2011)

Solche versauten Filme! Tzzz!


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Deanne (19. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir mal jemand von euch einen Tipp geben?

Ich sollte eigentlich um den 10. herum mein Gehalt von September überwiesen bekommen. Nun warte ich seitdem darauf und ich brauche dringend ein neues Netbook für die Uni. Ich habe nun überlegt, morgen im Laden vorbeizugehen und meinen Chef nach meinem Geld zu fragen. 

Glaubt ihr, dass das okay ist oder kommt das gierig rüber? Ich bekomme bald schon wieder das nächste Gehalt und irgendwie sehe ich von dem Geld nichts. -____-


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand von euch einen Tipp geben?
> 
> Ich sollte eigentlich um den 10. herum mein Gehalt von September überwiesen bekommen. Nun warte ich seitdem darauf und ich brauche dringend ein neues Netbook für die Uni. Ich habe nun überlegt, morgen im Laden vorbeizugehen und meinen Chef nach meinem Geld zu fragen.
> 
> Glaubt ihr, dass das okay ist oder kommt das gierig rüber? Ich bekomme bald schon wieder das nächste Gehalt und irgendwie sehe ich von dem Geld nichts. -____-



Türlich nachfragen. Wenn das Geld nun schon 9 Tage auf sich warten lässt, dann solltest mal höflich nachfragen, ob die Überweisung schon rausgegangen ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand von euch einen Tipp geben?
> 
> Ich sollte eigentlich um den 10. herum mein Gehalt von September überwiesen bekommen. Nun warte ich seitdem darauf und ich brauche dringend ein neues Netbook für die Uni. Ich habe nun überlegt, morgen im Laden vorbeizugehen und meinen Chef nach meinem Geld zu fragen.
> 
> Glaubt ihr, dass das okay ist oder kommt das gierig rüber? Ich bekomme bald schon wieder das nächste Gehalt und irgendwie sehe ich von dem Geld nichts. -____-



Ist das nicht egal, wie das rüberkommt? Du hast ein Recht auf deine Kohle. Kannst ja erst mal ganz locker fragen, ob sich das mit der Überweisung von seiner Seite aus verzögert hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2011)

Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, stellte sich dann heraus dass die Sekretärin geschlampt hatte. Also einfach nachfragen, vollkommen legitim.


----------



## Deanne (19. Oktober 2011)

Danke. Ich denke auch, dass das okay geht, aber einige Leute meinten, es käme "geldgeil" rüber. Aber wofür ich arbeite ich denn auch dort? Bestimmt nicht, weil ich so gerne Hosen falte.

@Sh1k4ri: In meinem Fall macht es der Chef persönlich, insofern kann er nur selbst Mist gebaut haben. Ich denke, dass er es schlichtweg vergessen hat.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Oktober 2011)

Geldgeil? Also glauben manche Leute echt, der Chef würde verlangen, dass man gratis und aus reiner Lust arbeitet? Ziemlich blauäugige Sichweise, find ich.


----------



## Deanne (19. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Geldgeil? Also glauben manche Leute echt, der Chef würde verlangen, dass man gratis und aus reiner Lust arbeitet? Ziemlich blauäugige Sichweise, find ich.



Manche Leuten sind halt so. Nicht nachfragen, nicht kritisieren, nicht beschweren - marschieren und Schnauze halten. Sozusagen. Aber ich arbeite nicht zum Spaß und will meine Knete.



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Deanne? Wolltest du net flamen ?
> 
> Nabend allerseits



Ja, hab ich ja schon. Ich bin pissig wegen dem Geld, ich will ein neues Netbook, gottverdammterdreckman!


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Oktober 2011)

Wir brauchen irgendein Thema. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2011)

Dortmund verliert


----------



## Kamsi (19. Oktober 2011)

viele themen aber dann heist es nur wieder ich wär ein fall für die nervenheilanstalt ^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> viele themen aber dann heist es nur wieder ich wär ein fall für die nervenheilanstalt ^^



Das denken wir auch so....


----------



## Arosk (19. Oktober 2011)

meine haare ist ein gutes thema.


----------



## Kamsi (19. Oktober 2011)

du hast doch garkeine haare arosk die sind dir vom vielen trollen ausgefallen ^^

@razyl 

habe halt eine gute vorstellungskraft


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Oktober 2011)

Mir ist schlecht. Hab zu viel gegessen. Oder das falsche. Hab jedenfalls noch Hunger. Aber dieses mal bleibe ich hart, sonst komme ich nie auf meine 80.


----------



## Kamsi (19. Oktober 2011)

was gabs den gutes ?


----------



## Arosk (19. Oktober 2011)

döner nur mit fleisch!


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @razyl
> 
> habe halt eine gute vorstellungskraft



Du denkst eh nur an S*x


----------



## H2OTest (19. Oktober 2011)

@Razyl da fehlt das x für Sixx


----------



## schneemaus (19. Oktober 2011)

Naböhnd!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





So genial, ich kann nicht mehr  (Achtung, sixxistisch...)


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Naböhnd!



Minecraft-Mausi


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2011)

Sorry Dortmund ,you are not a winner.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2011)

Nabend Olli, alles fit ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Oktober 2011)

Mir ist noch immer schlecht.


----------



## Arosk (19. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mir ist noch immer schlecht.



Das Wochenende ist aber schon etwas vorbei, das sollte sich langsam mal gelegt haben!


----------



## Kamsi (19. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du denkst eh nur an S*x



razyl das forum sagt was anderes ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Oktober 2011)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,850429/Sandy-Bridge-E-Gigabyte-zeigt-sein-G1Assassin-2-Killerboard-mit-X79-Chipsatz/Mainboard/News/


Assassin 2-Killerboard... ich kann nicht mehr :'D


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nabend Olli, alles fit ?



Jop & bei dir ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Oktober 2011)

Vom Wochenende? Ne, wenn dann ist das noch die Dosis, die ich brauche, um überhaupt morgens aus dem Bett zu kommen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Jop & bei dir ?



I am fine, thank you!


----------



## Deanne (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe seit Semesteranfang merken müssen, dass Reinschreien bei der Vergabe von Referaten viel mehr bringt, als sich brav zu melden. So, ab sofort wird das gute Benehmen zu den Akten gelegt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Oktober 2011)

Ist doch immer so, auch in der 13. 
Man müsste meinen, in so einem Alter kann man sich benehmen - weit gefehlt :S
10 Leute melden sich, und einer brüllts rein. Danke, nächste Frage -_-'


----------



## Deanne (19. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ist doch immer so, auch in der 13.
> Man müsste meinen, in so einem Alter kann man sich benehmen - weit gefehlt :S
> 10 Leute melden sich, und einer brüllts rein. Danke, nächste Frage -_-'



Ich habe mich bisher immer gemeldet und bekam die Themen, die sonst keiner wollte. Seit ich einfach "Hier, ich!" brülle, kriege ich stets meine Wunschthemen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Oktober 2011)

Frechheit siegt. Ich hab heute in der Bibliothek diverse Spiele-Updates gemacht, u.a. auch Tera. Da kamen sicher einige Gigabyte zusammen. In der Wohnung darf ich das ja nicht, Traffic und so. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (19. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Minecraft-Mausi



Ach was. Wart erstmal ab, bist du meine anderen Sachen gesehen hast  


Was das Benehmen angeht: Auch da kann ich nicht meckern. Wenn es Diskussionsthemen waren (beispielsweise Ethik) hat der Kurs in der Oberstufe halt auch mal durcheinander diskutiert. In Deutsch ebenso, da waren wir aber auch nur 14 Leute oder so. Anderswo wurde sich im Normalfall ordentlich gemeldet, und *unsere* Lehrer haben bei Vergaben von Referatsthemen diejenigen, die gebrüllt haben, als letztes drangenommen. Und wenn mehrere Leute das gleiche Thema wollten, wurde halt auch mal gelost, um es fair zu halten. Ich muss sagen, dass ich meistens meine Wunschthemen hatte - was mit freiwilligen Referaten zusammenhing und der Folge, dass ich die Zwangsreferate fast nie halten musste. 

Wie das allerdings an der Uni aussieht, keine Ahnung, da bin ich noch nicht.


----------



## Deanne (19. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wie das allerdings an der Uni aussieht, keine Ahnung, da bin ich noch nicht.



Ich hab nach meinem ersten Semester gemerkt, dass Teamgeist und gute Manieren (leider) überhaupt nicht gefragt sind. Große Schnauze und Ellbogen raus bringt einen eher weiter.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Oktober 2011)

Vor allem, wenn ein Hörsaal 200 Plätze bietet, aber 400 reinwollen. Mit freundlichem Lächeln kommt man da nicht weit.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hab nach meinem ersten Semester gemerkt, dass Teamgeist und gute Manieren (leider) überhaupt nicht gefragt sind. Große Schnauze und Ellbogen raus bringt einen eher weiter.



Was studierst du denn wenn ich ma fragen darf ?


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hab nach meinem ersten Semester gemerkt, dass Teamgeist und gute Manieren (leider) überhaupt nicht gefragt sind. Große Schnauze und Ellbogen raus bringt einen eher weiter.



So st das Leben


----------



## Deanne (19. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was studierst du denn wenn ich ma fragen darf ?



Germanistik und Geschichte auf LA.


----------



## Arosk (19. Oktober 2011)

WUAAAH!


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2011)

*hust*


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Oktober 2011)

Wobei ich das Glück habe, noch auf Diplom zu studieren. Als einziger Studiengang neben Medizin bzw. in einigen Ländern noch Lehramt.

Das ist deutlich weniger los.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2011)

Ui, willst Lehrer(in) machen ?


----------



## H2OTest (19. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Germanistik und Geschichte auf LA.



Germanistik ist doch simpel ausgedrückt einfach das Fach deutsch oder ?


----------



## Deanne (19. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ui, willst Lehrer(in) machen ?



Richtig, das ist normalerweise so, wenn man auf Lehramt studiert. ^^



H2OTest schrieb:


> Germanistik ist doch simpel ausgedrückt einfach das Fach deutsch oder ?



Nein, nicht unbedingt. Ich kann mit meinem Abschluss normalen Deutschunterricht geben, aber auch Literatur und Deutsch für Nicht-Muttersprachler unterrichten.

Zudem ist Germanistik deutlich umfangreicher, als man denkt. Man studiert Linguistik, Literaturwissenschaft, Filmwissenschaft, Mittelhochdeutsch und, und, und...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ich studiere nicht bzw habs net vor 

Wäre ich ein wenig besser in Mathe gewesen, könnte ich nu 30 Meter nebenan bei mir an der TU studieren ...


----------



## Kamsi (19. Oktober 2011)

also musste auch fremdsprache wie bayerisch und die anderen nicht hochdeutschen dialekte studieren ?


----------



## H2OTest (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass mach auch das kleine oder große latinum haben muss oder?


----------



## Kamsi (19. Oktober 2011)

als lehrerin ? sie studiert doch nicht medizin


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Oktober 2011)

Für Geschichte, ja. Aber da reicht das kleine - heißt aber heute nur noch Latinum.


----------



## Deanne (19. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> also musste auch fremdsprache wie bayerisch und die anderen nicht hochdeutschen dialekte studieren ?



Um Gottes Willen. Nein, Mittelhochdeutsch wurde ja tatsächlich mal in großen Teilen Deutschlands gesprochen und bildete eine Grundlage für das heutige Hochdeutsch. Bayerisch zB. ist dem Mittelhochdeutsch sehr ähnlich, da es sich verglichen mit anderen Dialekten nur sehr wenig entwickelt hat.

Übrigens ist MHD auch kein Dialekt, sondern eine Sprachstufe.


----------



## Arosk (19. Oktober 2011)

Gogo, studier alemannisch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2011)

Nit lang kalle, maache!


----------



## Arosk (19. Oktober 2011)

wirsch [font=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]ufmöpfig?[/font]


----------



## H2OTest (19. Oktober 2011)

Il y a un personne qui dit un peu francais?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2011)

Diu pliusterst diek op ase en Pfau...

habla español ?


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2011)

kurva match


----------



## schneemaus (19. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> als lehrerin ? sie studiert doch nicht medizin



Auch für Medizin wird das Latinum, geschweige denn das große Latinum oder das Graecum, nicht mehr benötigt. Dafür gibt es ja nun am Anfang des Studiums das Fach "Terminologie", in dem man schön lernt, sich mit ausgestorbenen Sprachen so auszudrücken, dass die meisten Laien es nicht mehr verstehen (siehe "cerebrale Diarrhoe"  ). 



Deanne schrieb:


> Bayerisch zB. ist dem Mittelhochdeutsch sehr ähnlich, da es sich verglichen mit anderen Dialekten nur sehr wenig entwickelt hat.



Bwahahahahahaha.
*hüstel*
Sorry.
Aber mein erster Gedanke war "Nun. Das ist bei den Bayern auch nicht anders." 

Was das Mittelhochdeutsch angeht... Nachdem ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht habe, beim Hören die Übersetzung Satz für Satz bei dem Lied "Selig" von Helium Vola akribisch mitzulesen, zolle ich dir meinen Respekt dafür, dass du dich damit wirklich ernsthaft auseinandergesetzt hast. Kannst du mittelhochdeutsche Texte halbwegs flüssig lesen? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Oktober 2011)

&#1030; &#1093;&#1090;&#1086; &#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1091;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1111;&#1085;&#1089;&#1100;&#1082;&#1086;&#1102;?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2011)

Estoy rendido... 

buenas noches!


----------



## schneemaus (19. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Il y a un personne qui dit un peu francais?



Ich kann leider aus den vier Jahren Schul-Französisch nur noch sehr, sehr wenig. Unter anderem weiß ich, was Sodbrennen heißt, weil ich mich in einer Apotheke zusammen mit ner Freundin mal ne halbe Stunde mit Händen und Füßen verständigt habe, weil dort keiner Englisch oder Deutsch und wir nur noch drei Brocken Französisch konnten, meine Mutter aber so schlimmes Sodbrennen hatte.
Aber mit "Parlez-vous anglais ou aleman?" kommt man schonmal einen ganzen Schritt weiter ^^



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Diu pliusterst diek op ase en Pfau...
> 
> habla español ?



Si, pero solo un poco. Leider auch wieder viel vergessen, ist aber noch nicht so lange her wie Französisch. Wenn man da nicht dran bleibt *seufz*

Mittlerweile steigen meine Japanisch-Kenntnisse allerdings langsam wieder ein wenig an, da mein Vater in der Firma Japanisch-Unterricht bekommt und ich regelmäßig mit ihm übe. So frische ich mein Schul-Japanisch etwas auf, lerne was dazu und er hat jemanden, mit dem er üben kann x)


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Oktober 2011)

&#1051;&#1102;&#1076;&#1080; &#1103;&#1082;&#1110; &#1079;&#1076;&#1072;&#1102;&#1090;&#1100;&#1089;&#1103;. &#1059;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1111;&#1085;&#1089;&#1100;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1085;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086;&#1073;&#1110;&#1075; &#1085;&#1072; &#1111;&#1111;


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Oktober 2011)

Schul-Japanisch? Auf welcher Schule warst du denn bitte?


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Il y a un personne qui dit un peu francais?



Ich hab noch 4 Tage Ferien. Also bitte bleib mir mit Französisch vom Leib. ._.


----------



## Deanne (19. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass mach auch das kleine oder große latinum haben muss oder?



Es gibt kein kleines und großes Latinum mehr. Es gibt das Latinum (nach 5 Jahren Latein zu erwerben) und den "Nachweis über Lateinkenntnisse". 
Letzterer wird für ein LA-Studium (zumindest im Fall der meisten Geisteswissenschaften) benötigt. Ich habe ihn für beide Fächer gebraucht.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass man es oft mit religiösen und altertümlichen Schriften zu tun hat, ziemlich logisch. Hat man kein Latein gehabt, muss man es an der Uni nachholen.

Strebt man eine Spezialisierung im Bereich Antike an, muss man sogar Altgriechisch lernen. Damit habe ich aber nichts am Hut, da ich noch zwischen Mittelalter und Moderne schwanke.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Oktober 2011)

Trotzdem verwenden viele Schulen auf ihrer Urkunde die Terminologie "großes Latinum". Einfach, weil die Arbeitgeber da eh nicht durchblicken.


----------



## H2OTest (19. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 4 Tage Ferien. Also bitte bleib mir mit Französisch vom Leib. ._.



Zum Glück habe ich es abgewählt


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich es abgewählt



Kann man bei uns nicht. Nur noch eine zusätzliche Stunde nehmen. Naja, zum Glück haben wir einen Kuschelpädagogen von Lehrer der sagt: "Wenn ihr jetzt im letzten Jahr sagt: scheiss auf Franz, dann werde ich euch auch fast nichtmehr drannehmen wenn ihr am schlafen... ähm zuhören seid."


----------



## schneemaus (19. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Schul-Japanisch? Auf welcher Schule warst du denn bitte?



Auf, äh.. einer Schule, wo man Japanisch als dritte Fremdsprache nehmen konnte? Der Grund, wieso ich kein Latein hatte. Japanisch war viel cooler. Und außerdem kann ich damit vermutlich noch ewig angeben. Mal so beiläufig im Gespräch einfließen lassen und man hat sofort ein Thema   

Also wie das auf meiner Schule entstanden ist, weiß ich nicht (in den 80ern irgendwann). Ich weiß nur, dass die erste Japanisch-Lehrerin, die bei uns unterrichtet hat (nicht meine) auch das Buch und das Arbeitsbuch entwickelt hat, was bei uns und wohl auch an den meisten deutschen Schulen, die Japanisch als Fremdsprache unterrichten, verwendet wird.

Ich war halt in der 5. und 6. Klasse schon in der AG "Japanisch sprechen und spielen", wo es hauptsächlich um die Kultur ging, eben auch Spiele gespielt wurden etc. Ein paar einfache Kanji hat man da gelernt und ein paar Wörter (ungefähr so das, was ich jetzt noch kann  ). Und vor der 9. Klasse konnte ich dann eben wählen, ob ich Latein oder Japanisch als 3. Fremdsprache, Informatik, Theater oder Chor weiter machen will. Hab mich für Japanisch und den Chor entschieden. Da ich in der 10. Klasse allerdings 6 Wochen in Kur war und da nicht wirklich lernen konnte, hab ich's dann leider abwählen müssen für die Oberstufe, weil's zu schwer wurde. Alleine lernen war halt echt megaschwer. Mittlerweile find ich's wirklich superschade, weil ich gerne auch noch den JLP (anerkannter Japanisch-Test... frag mich nicht nach der Abkürzung) der ersten Stufe hätte machen können. Da ich sowieso etwas japanophil veranlagt bin und ziemlich auf die Kultur stehe, wär das sogar ne Studienüberlegung wert gewesen. Also Japanologie. Aber dank der Kur und der Abwahl danach fiel das flach.


----------



## schneemaus (19. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich es abgewählt



Höhö, dito. Nach der 10. Sprachen haben mir immer Spaß gemacht (Englisch LK, Japanisch 3., Spanisch 4. Fremdsprache) - außer Französisch. Ich hab 3 Kreuze in den Himmel gemacht und das war das allererste, was ich auf dem Bogen in der 10. Klasse zum Abwählen angekreuzt hab 



Reflox schrieb:


> Kann man bei uns nicht. Nur noch eine zusätzliche Stunde nehmen. Naja, zum Glück haben wir einen Kuschelpädagogen von Lehrer der sagt: "Wenn ihr jetzt im letzten Jahr sagt: scheiss auf Franz, dann werde ich euch auch fast nichtmehr drannehmen wenn ihr am schlafen... ähm zuhören seid."



Na ja, ist halt die Frage, auf welche Schule du gehst. In sprachlich veranlagten Gymnasien ist eine Abwahl der zweiten Fremdsprache teilweise nicht möglich, glaub ich. Aber bei uns konnte und kann man Englisch nicht abwählen, das musst du zumindest als Grundkurs nehmen.



Edit: Doppelpost, steinigt mich! Wieso tippt ihr auch alle so langsam


----------



## Arosk (19. Oktober 2011)

boah, ich bin erst mal pennen, hab so kopfschmerzen... und morgen muss ich auch noch 5 stunden rumfahren für arbeit... ich brauch ne gehirnmassage :<


----------



## H2OTest (19. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Kann man bei uns nicht. Nur noch eine zusätzliche Stunde nehmen. Naja, zum Glück haben wir einen Kuschelpädagogen von Lehrer der sagt: "Wenn ihr jetzt im letzten Jahr sagt: scheiss auf Franz, dann werde ich euch auch fast nichtmehr drannehmen wenn ihr am schlafen... ähm zuhören seid."



sowas hatte ich auch musste mich bei dem "Wer hat den keine Ha?" nicht mehr melden, da es klar war


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2011)

Ha, ich konnte in der 11. französisch abwählen und dafür russisch machen. Beides scheiß Sprachen, aber mir wars lieber ne neue Sprache zu beginnen. Leichtere Noten *g*


----------



## Deanne (19. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also wie das auf meiner Schule entstanden ist, weiß ich nicht (in den 80ern irgendwann). Ich weiß nur, dass die erste Japanisch-Lehrerin, die bei uns unterrichtet hat (nicht meine) auch das Buch und das Arbeitsbuch entwickelt hat, was bei uns und wohl auch an den meisten deutschen Schulen, die Japanisch als Fremdsprache unterrichten, verwendet wird.



An meiner Schule konnte man das auch belegen. Allerdings bin ich erst zur 11 rübergewechselt und hätte früher einsteigen müssen. Trotzdem musste man sich in der 7. Klasse ganz normal zwischen Latein und Französisch entscheiden. In der 9. konnte man die jeweils andere Sprache dann zusätzlich wählen oder aber Bio-Chemie, Informatik und so weiter. Ich habe später dann noch Spanisch gewählt.

Japanisch habe ich jetzt an der Uni belegt, da mein Studium zu einem Sprachkurs verpflichtet.


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Höhö, dito. Nach der 10. Sprachen haben mir immer Spaß gemacht (Englisch LK, Japanisch 3., Spanisch 4. Fremdsprache) - außer Französisch. Ich hab 3 Kreuze in den Himmel gemacht und das war das allererste, was ich auf dem Bogen in der 10. Klasse zum Abwählen angekreuzt hab
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weisst du, ich habe keine Ahnug was ein Gymnasium ist, und wie bei euch die Stufen ohnehin eingeteilt sind. Denn ich lebe in der Schweiz. Wo man 9 Jahre Schule hat, und man von der 8ten aus an die Kanti (Wird bei euch wohl das Abi sein) gehen kann 
War ich leider zu doof dazu. Vorallem in Mathe und Franz. >.>

@H2O

Ich mache meine Hausaufgaben immer! Naja, zumindest kritzle ich irgendwas hin.


----------



## schneemaus (19. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> An meiner Schule konnte man das auch belegen. Allerdings bin ich erst zur 11 rübergewechselt und hätte früher einsteigen müssen. Trotzdem musste man sich in der 7. Klasse ganz normal zwischen Latein und Französisch entscheiden. In der 9. konnte man die jeweils andere Sprache dann zusätzlich wählen oder aber Bio-Chemie, Informatik und so weiter. Ich habe später dann noch Spanisch gewählt.
> 
> Japanisch habe ich jetzt an der Uni belegt, da mein Studium zu einem Sprachkurs verpflichtet.



Also bei mir lief es mit der Sprachwahl folgendermaßen ab: Vor der 5. musste ich mich entscheiden, ob ich Englisch oder Französisch nehme. Hab Englisch genommen. Vor der 7. dann die Frage ob Französisch oder Latein - die, die mit Franz. angefangen haben, mussten Englisch nehmen. Hab ich Französisch genommen, da ich von hier aus in zwei Stunden in Frankreich bin, mir Latein aber immer zu doof war, weil ich mir dachte "Wofür sollst du eine tote Sprache lernen?" Vor der 9. dann wie gesagt die Auswahl noch zwischen Latein (hätte ich Latein genommen, hätte ich Franz. nehmen können), Japanisch und diversen AGs. Zur 11. hin konnte ich dann noch Spanisch nehmen, was ich gemacht habe, aber eben dafür Franz. und Japanisch abgewählt. Mittlerweile frage ich mich, ob ich das Defizit in Japanisch vielleicht hätte aufholen können, wenn ich meine Arschbacken zusammengekniffen hätte. Aber ich war halt in der 10. Klasse auch mitten in der Pubertät und in einer Null-Bock-Phase. Deswegen hab ich nach den 6 versäumten Wochen auch gar keine Lust mehr gehabt damals, das noch nachzuholen. Wie das halt so ist 


Edit: Mal schauen. Wenn mir neben dem Studium noch irgendwie Zeit bleibt, um Japanisch weiterzumachen, werd ich auch nen Kurs belegen. Kommt halt aufs Pensum an.


----------



## iShock (19. Oktober 2011)

nabend ihr :-)

Japanisch hätte ich auch gern gelernt :-I, naja vielleicht später noch - erstmal Spanisch fürs Studium ab Februar und dann mal weiterschauen wahrscheinlich noch portugisisch (richtig oder falsch geschrieben? :S - zu spät)


Hab mir mal ein paar Japanisch lernen Podcasts runtergeladen - jedoch hat die Sprecherin so einen starken Akzent dass das so gut wie unmöglich ist


----------



## H2OTest (19. Oktober 2011)

Hmm Japanisch finde ich eher uninteressant, da lerne ich lieber russisch


----------



## Sabito (19. Oktober 2011)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend meine Damen und Herren.^^


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2011)

Ihr macht alle ein Studium, Abi oder sonst eine Schule... da komm ich mir irgendwie doof vor, da ich nur Maler werde. >.<


----------



## H2OTest (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde warscheinlich auch "nur" Polizist


----------



## schneemaus (20. Oktober 2011)

An sich ist Japanisch nicht besonders schwer. Vokabeln lernen muss man in jeder anderen Sprache auch und die Grammatik empfand ich zumindest damals als angenehmer als im Französischen. Das schwierige waren auch nicht die Alphabete Hiragana und Katakana, sondern die Kanji. Am Anfang geht's ja noch, aber wenn man pro Stunde 5-10 Kanji zum Lernen auf bekommt und dann 6 Wochen, also 12 Stunden, fehlt, macht sich das doch deutlich bemerkbar *seufz*

Edit: Ich werd mich jetzt auch mal ins Bett hauen. Bis denne *wink*


----------



## Sabito (20. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ihr macht alle ein Studium, Abi oder sonst eine Schule... da komm ich mir irgendwie doof vor, da ich nur Maler werde. >.<



Mach dir nichts draus, ich gehe zur Berufsfachschule und habe danach die Chance aufs berufl. Gymnasium zu gehen oder so, kann dann also mein Abi nachholen und erst dann studieren. xD

Edit: Ich will Japanisch lernen.^^


----------



## H2OTest (20. Oktober 2011)

Ne kurze frage zwischendurch sind "Nässeschutzjacken" nur gegen Nässe oder auch gegen Kälte?


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich werde warscheinlich auch "nur" Polizist



Polizist... da hast wenigstens Respekt und Abwechslung. Ich hingegen male Wände weiss an. 
Naja, solange es mir Spass macht. :3

@H2O

Kommt drauf an. Ist halt wie gut sie gefüttert ist.


----------



## iShock (20. Oktober 2011)

ach naja ich muss mich fürs Studium auch erst noch bewerben - gibt zwar kein NC - aber man kann ja trotzdem abgelehnt werden x_x


wenns mitm Studium nix würd ich Koch werden ;D


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Polizist... da hast wenigstens *Respekt* und Abwechslung.



 Respekt


----------



## H2OTest (20. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich nicht zur Polizei kann ... hmm habe ich kp was ich machen kann


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Respekt



Naja, ausser von Jugendlichen, Leuten denen man Knöllchen verteilt...
Ach komm, dann eben nur Respekt von 4-10 Jährigen 

Aber man hat eine Uniform!^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naja, ausser von Jugendlichen, Leuten denen man Knöllchen verteilt...
> Ach komm, dann eben nur Respekt von 4-10 Jährigen



Kinder sind dafür knuffiger


----------



## Sabito (20. Oktober 2011)

Wie lernt man ab besten selber Japanisch? Also ohne Lehrer? Eig reichen die Grundlagen.....


----------



## H2OTest (20. Oktober 2011)

hmm bei meinem Körperbau haben die meisten Leute die mich nicht kennen Respekt vor mir


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kinder sind dafür knuffiger



Dann könnte man Kindergärtner werden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naja, ausser von Jugendlichen, Leuten denen man Knöllchen verteilt...
> Ach komm, dann eben nur Respekt von 4-10 Jährigen
> 
> Aber man hat eine Uniform!^^


Respekt von 4-10 Jährigen? 
Du warst wohl nie in Frankfurt


----------



## H2OTest (20. Oktober 2011)

ne lass mal ... die werden unterbezahlt haben fast keine Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten ... weiß ich leider aus erster Quelle


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Respekt von 4-10 Jährigen?
> Du warst wohl nie in Frankfurt



Nö,nur bei uns, wo die ganz Krassen Christbäume vom Schulhof klauen. 
Und die Polizishten die so einen behindärten Appenzellär Dialäkt habän, so dass man immär lachän müsste.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm bei meinem Körperbau haben die meisten Leute die mich nicht kennen Respekt vor mir



Glaubste ja selbst nicht. 



Reflox schrieb:


> Dann könnte man Kindergärtner werden.



Ne, das ist nicht meins. Auch wenn ich kleine Kinder an sich mag. ^.^



Grüne schrieb:


> Respekt von 4-10 Jährigen?
> Du warst wohl nie in Frankfurt



Wer wohn auch schon in Frankfurt?


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> [...]
> Wer wohn auch schon in Frankfurt?


Vince Ebert und auch sonst viele Menschen


----------



## H2OTest (20. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glaubste ja selbst nicht.



Doch, merke ich oft genug, auch wenn ich ein ganz lieber bin


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2011)

Ein Kumpel von mir war als Kindergärtner arbeiten, für 3 Tage.

Stellt euch einen dicken, im Adiddas Look gekleideten Albaner vor, der vollkommen unrasiert ist . Wollt ihr eure Kinder zu dem in den Kindergarten schicken?


----------



## H2OTest (20. Oktober 2011)

nope 

edit : Obwohl trägt er ne Goldkette?


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nope
> 
> edit : Obwohl trägt er ne Goldkette?



Nö, er trägt gar keinen Schmuck^^

ah, aber irgendwo hängt immer ein Kopfhöhrer aus dem T-shirt oder aus der Jacke.


----------



## H2OTest (20. Oktober 2011)

okay dann net mit ner goldkette wäre mir das bild symphatischer gewesen


----------



## Konov (20. Oktober 2011)

Abend allerseits. ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (20. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Doch, merke ich oft genug, auch wenn ich ein ganz lieber bin



Hmm, was bringt einem Kraft wenn man einen Tritt(e) in die weicheren Gegenden bekommt?
Da helfen auch Muskeln nichts mehr wenn der Überraschungs Effekt einsetzt. 
Wenn man ne Frau erwischt joa... scheisse gelaufen. 

Deswegen hab ich auch keine "angst" vor Typen mit mehr oder weniger Muskeln.
Es gibt immer Wege! Man muss sie sich nur freitreten.

Versteh so Leute nicht die teils total Panik schieben wenn mal ein etwas größerer Mann frech wird.
(Hoffe das klingt nicht so als würde ich hier jemanden verurteilen.)

*Um mich mal in die Runde zu werfen obwohl ich keine Ahnung von den Zusammenhängen habe!*


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> okay dann net mit ner goldkette wäre mir das bild symphatischer gewesen



Also mir nicht.^^

Aber er ist ein ganz netter^^ Kein "ey isch f*cke Mutter deine" Typ.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Vince Ebert und auch sonst viele Menschen



Du hast den wichtigsten Menschen vergessen: Grüne Brille!

Edit: Abend Konov!!


----------



## H2OTest (20. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich - wenn man weiß wie, geht es immer.

Aber bei den meisten Leuten beurteilen auf den ersten Blick und da sehen 1,70 nicht so gewaltig, wie 1,95 aus.



Reflox schrieb:


> Aber er iste in ganz netter^^ Kein "ey isch f*cke Mutter deine" Typ.


Glaub ich dir, aber irgendiwe hätte die Goldkette das Bild in meinen Gedanken abgerundet


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also mir nicht.^^
> 
> Aber er iste in ganz netter^^ Kein "ey isch f*cke Mutter deine" Typ.


Wobei so einer zumindest in einem Kindergarten alleinerziehender Mütter ja am Ende das vll wirklich sagen könnte :>


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wobei so einer zumindest in einem Kindergarten alleinerziehender Mütter ja am Ende das vll wirklich sagen könnte :>



 Böse Brille! pfui! 

Ich wüsste nichtmal ob ich richtig zuschlagen könnte... Ich würde mir wohl selbst die Finger brechen. 

NAja, zum Glück komme ich nie in solche Situationen, in denen ich zuschlagen müsste.


----------



## H2OTest (20. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> NAja, zum Glück komme ich nie in solche Situationen, in denen ich zuschlagen müsste.



Ich auch nicht


----------



## BlizzLord (20. Oktober 2011)

Habt ihrs gut.
Ich leb hier im Kindergarten Ghetto. >.<

Kommt so ein Typ ähh Klischee Türke an und fragt mich aus(name was ich hier mache und wo ich WOHNE!)
Als ich ihnen sagte das ich das bestimmt keinem Fremden erzähle klatscht der Spaten mir doch echt eine. oO"
Da kann man ja schlecht einfach weggehen.
(also ich jedenfalls nicht)

Dumme/kranke Menschen gibts. :X


----------



## H2OTest (20. Oktober 2011)

haha


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Habt ihrs gut.
> Ich leb hier im Kindergarten Ghetto. >.<
> 
> Kommt so ein Typ ähh Klischee Türke an und fragt mich aus(name was ich hier mache und wo ich WOHNE!)
> ...



Das geilste ist bei uns. Wir sind zu viert, kommen 2 12 jährige daher. "Ey ihr *piep* gebt alles was ihr habt oder wir verhauen euch!"


----------



## H2OTest (20. Oktober 2011)

Naja ich lege mich dann mal ins Bett gute nacht


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Naja ich lege mich dann mal ins Bett gute nacht



Gute Nacht H2O


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2011)

Noch weeer daaaa?


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Oktober 2011)

Yes yes yaw.


----------



## Konov (20. Oktober 2011)

Aböööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööönd


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Oktober 2011)

Was soll das bedeuten?!


----------



## schneemaus (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallihallo *wink*


----------



## H2OTest (20. Oktober 2011)

Huhu,
ich freue mich das meine Youtube videos ganz gut geworden sind


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## tonygt (20. Oktober 2011)

Abend intressanter Smilie Konov er zieht einen Teebeutel raus und freut sich


----------



## schneemaus (20. Oktober 2011)

Mir is grad übelst langweilig. Hab eigentlich Lust auf Sailor Moon weitergucken, aber dann auch wieder nicht. Dacht mir grade "Könntest mal Sims 3 weiterspielen" aber dann "Nö, irgendwie nich." Dann hab ich an Dragon Age gedacht, aber da steh ich grad in Orzammar kurz vor den Tiefen Wegen (mein Hassgebiet) und dachte mir "och nööööö." Ach Mann. Ich fühl mich grad wie in so nem "White-People-Meme", kann das mal jemand machen? Sowas wie "100 great games and movies on PC... But bored" oder so?


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das geilste ist bei uns. Wir sind zu viert, kommen 2 12 jährige daher. "Ey ihr *piep* gebt alles was ihr habt oder wir verhauen euch!"



Einfach richtig eine drüber ziehen & gut ist


----------



## Konov (20. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was soll das bedeuten?!



Ein Smilie der nen Tee trinkt, das soll meine entspannte Haltung demonstrieren


----------



## Deanne (20. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgnSf6PipJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohne Worte.


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich 144 zahlen muss, nur für Modellfarbe. 

@Deanne
Gibt es ein Lied von Vader Abraham, dass man ernst nehmen kann? 

Ich meine, nach diesem Lied, wird das niemand mehr glauben.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gjNg3ZOP6LU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (20. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Guten Abend. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich 144 zahlen muss, nur für Modellfarbe.



Nen Eimer normale weiße Farbe zum Streichen kostet ja schon so um die 60 Euro. ^^
Jedenfalls wenn du qualitativ hochwertige nimmst.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mir is grad übelst langweilig. Hab eigentlich Lust auf Sailor Moon weitergucken, aber dann auch wieder nicht. Dacht mir grade "Könntest mal Sims 3 weiterspielen" aber dann "Nö, irgendwie nich." Dann hab ich an Dragon Age gedacht, aber da steh ich grad in Orzammar kurz vor den Tiefen Wegen (mein Hassgebiet) und dachte mir "och nööööö." Ach Mann. Ich fühl mich grad wie in so nem "White-People-Meme", kann das mal jemand machen? Sowas wie "100 great games and movies on PC... But bored" oder so?



bei mir wars der magier turm ^^

dunklen tiefen waren cool besonders als die stimmen zu mir sprachen mit dem aufzählreim ^^


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nen Eimer normale weiße Farbe zum Streichen kostet ja schon so um die 60 Euro. ^^
> Jedenfalls wenn du qualitativ hochwertige nimmst.



Naja, mit dem was ich gekauft habe, bringst du vielleicht einen halben Eimer hin. 
Das traurige ist aber, dass ich einige 1mal brauche. ._.


----------



## Deanne (20. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bei mir wars der magier turm ^^



Den fand ich ganz okay. Ich habe auch die Tiefen Wege gehasst, da bin ich nur durchgerusht.


----------



## Arosk (20. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OcsBOjd5jso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


#

best xD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Oktober 2011)

snakes on a plane auf vox^^


----------



## tonygt (20. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Den fand ich ganz okay. Ich habe auch die Tiefen Wege gehasst, da bin ich nur durchgerusht.



Ich fand die Tiefenwege total geil viele Mobs auf einem haufen, hab ich mit meinem Double Mage Tank/Offtank Lineup gut weggehauen


----------



## schneemaus (20. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bei mir wars der magier turm ^^
> 
> dunklen tiefen waren cool besonders als die stimmen zu mir sprachen mit dem aufzählreim ^^



Ne, ich bin da mit meiner Magierin beim ersten Durchspielen tausendmal verreckt, weil ich keine gescheite Rüstung hatte, geschweige denn einen Plan von der Taktik. Hab die einfach alle eingestellt, Wynne aufs Heilen, Alistair mehr oder weniger aufs Tanken und Leliana als Bogenschützin. Doof nur, dass die dann halt in die großen Räume mit 1000000 Mobs einfach reingerannt sind  Bis ich mal geschnallt hab, dass ich die auch alle anwählen kann und die sich nicht alle einfach bewegen, wenn ich's ausstelle... Jaja 

Den Magierturm hingegen fand ich eigentlich ganz okay, wie Deanne auch.



tonygt schrieb:


> Ich fand die Tiefenwege total geil viele Mobs auf einem haufen, hab ich mit meinem Double Mage Tank/Offtank Lineup gut weggehauen



Wie oben schon geschrieben, mit Mage dauernd verreckt. Jetzt mit der Schurkin, Morrigan als Heilschla....magierin  , Sten zum Tanken und meinem Hündchen ( <3 ) bin ich auch noch nicht ein mal gestorben. Nur ganz knapp unten in den Werwolfruinen, weil ich am Anfang gar nicht gecheckt hab, dass ich den Arkanen Schrecken unten nicht im Nahkampf angreifen kann. Dachte ich müsste den in allen vier Portalen mal anhauen, damit der n paar Adds schickt und dann nachm vierten kommt er raus und ich hau ihn um. Schlussendlich stand meine auf Heilung geskillte Morrigan dann alleine da, hab dann mit ihr gespielt und den umgenatzt bzw. nebenbei noch geheilt, während die anderen drei dann die Adds machen durften. War recht witzig, muss ich sagen


----------



## Arosk (20. Oktober 2011)

bald gibts die MC Hammer suchmaschine! sie wird unglaublich!


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> bald gibts die MC Hammer suchmaschine! sie wird unglaublich!



Can't touch this!


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Oktober 2011)

Fand bei Dragon Age generell die Geschichte viel besser als die Kämpfe. Die hab ich immer gehasst. Mag solche "Point&Click-Action" einfach nicht. Deswegen freu ich mich auf Skyrim... dann kann ich endlich wieder eine dicke Axt halten. 

Blöd nur, dass die Frauen bisher so bescheiden aussehen. Werd wohl schon bei Release Mods draufladen müssen... ^^


----------



## Kamsi (20. Oktober 2011)

ich habe da und da addon vergöttet und die story dlcs

10000% besser als da 2 

lelianas song am lagerfeuer das romanzensystem - der wiederspielwert - das klassensystem ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Oktober 2011)

DA:O war so ganz okay, hat sich durch die Kämpfe etwas gezogen, aber bisauf der optionale Bosskampf (ich sag mal nicht mehr weil ich sonst noch spoiler) war das Spiel aber viel zu einfach, vorallem der Endboss war völlig enttäuschend.
Ganz gut fand ichs bei den Zwergen, da war ne gute Atmosphäre - hatte auch son bisschen diesen bedrückenden Gruselcharm..


----------



## Kamsi (20. Oktober 2011)

_First day, they come and catch everyone._ 
_Second day, they beat us and eat some for meat._ 
_Third day, the men are all gnawed on again._ 
_Fourth day, we wait and fear for our fate._ 
_Fifth day, they return and it's another girl's turn._ 
_Sixth day, her screams we hear in our dreams._ 
_Seventh day, she grew as in her mouth they spew._ 
_Eighth day, we hate it as she is violated._ 
_Ninth day, she grins and devours her kin._ 
_Now she does feast, as she's become the beast_


----------



## schneemaus (20. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> DA:O war so ganz okay, hat sich durch die Kämpfe etwas gezogen, aber bisauf der optionale Bosskampf (ich sag mal nicht mehr weil ich sonst noch spoiler) war das Spiel aber viel zu einfach, vorallem der Endboss war völlig enttäuschend.



Also ich muss gestehen, dass ich beim ersten Durchspielen mit meiner Magierin selbst auf Leicht mehrmals verreckt bin  Allerdings fast nur bei Trashmobs. Der einzige Boss, der mich gekillt hat, war:



Spoiler



Branka, ich frage mich allerdings, ob es gegen Caridin (hieß er so?) einfacher gewesen wäre?! Aber gegen Branka ist ja die "gute" und "nette" Entscheidung, deswegen hab ich mich dafür entschieden. Mit der Schurkin werd ich definitiv gegen Caridin vorgehen.



Was ich absolut grandios fand, war der DLC "Lelianas Lied". Ich hab wirklich sehr mit Leliana mitgefühlt. Auch Hexenjagd fand ich ziemlich geil, vor allem, weil Ariane von der Synchronstimme von Olivia Wilde gesprochen wird. Und der andere Charakter hieß glaub ich Hadley. War wohl ein House-Fan am Werk?!


----------



## Kamsi (20. Oktober 2011)

mir haben in da2 ganz klar momente wie der hier gefehlt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wSh86CNCgDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




oh verdammt gerade auf you tube gesehen die mod community ist ja immer noch aktiv die haben sogar das ende von da noch besser gemacht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jicjQwsBiD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (20. Oktober 2011)

hahah ich hau mich so weg, zum totlachen, diese logik, sie zerstört mein gehirn! xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (21. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich habe da und da addon vergöttet und die story dlcs
> 
> 10000% besser als da 2
> 
> lelianas song am lagerfeuer das romanzensystem - der wiederspielwert - das klassensystem ^^



Oh ja. Besonders diese kitschigen Romanzen, ich hatte so viel Spaß.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Oktober 2011)

ich musste nur leider den elf schurken umbringen weil der alistar immer angebaggert hat ^^

hatte sogar mal nen mod für dao wo ich alistar heiraten konnte und trotzdem in ner beziehung mit leliana bleiben konnte


----------



## Deanne (21. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hatte sogar mal nen mod für dao wo ich alistar heiraten konnte und trotzdem in ner beziehung mit leliana bleiben konnte



Das Problem hatte ich auch immer, aber im Endeffekt war Alistair dann doch zu putzig. ^^


----------



## Arosk (21. Oktober 2011)

schon wieder neues Bild Deanne?


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich habs zweimal gespielt .. und bin immer bei [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Morrigan gelandet. Keine Ahnung warum. [/font]


----------



## Deanne (21. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> schon wieder neues Bild Deanne?



Bin nicht so richtig zufrieden, ich mach immer so ein debiles Gesicht.


----------



## Arosk (21. Oktober 2011)

Sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Oktober 2011)

ich fand du siehst hübsch aus auf dem foto und nicht debil


----------



## Kamsi (21. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habs zweimal gespielt .. und bin immer bei [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Morrigan gelandet. Keine Ahnung warum. [/font]



du stehst auf böse dominante hexen die dich beleidigen und piesacken ? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3uoMdb767Y[/youtube]

Müsst ich auch mal probieren... :S


----------



## Deanne (21. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus.



Richtig, auf dem davor habe ich geguckt, als hätte man mich stundenlang verdroschen. Insofern musste was Neues her.

@Morrigan: Ich habe sie gehasst, ihr haben meine Antworten nie gefallen.


----------



## Arosk (21. Oktober 2011)

Mann selbst findet an sich immer etwas was einem nicht gefällt 

e: Doppelte Wörter schlagen wieder zu, ich werd müde :>


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Demon Souls <3
@schneemaus
Ich meinte: 



Spoiler



Morrigans Mutter



Ich fand Alistar (hieß der so) so nervig, dieser weinerliche Lappen. Ich hab nen Bogenschützen gespielt und fand eigentlich nurnoch die schwule Elfe ganz nice.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Demon Souls <3
> [...]


!!
Würd mir auch noch Dark Souls holen, aber Abi geht vor ^.^


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> !!
> Würd mir auch noch Dark Souls holen, aber Abi geht vor ^.^



Wo bist du?  Weder im ICQ, noch im Steam


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo bist du?  Weder im ICQ, noch im Steam


*schaut sich um*
hm... sieht so aus, als ob ich im buffed forum bin...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> [demon souls]
> 
> Müsst ich auch mal probieren... :S




ein tutorial fürs tutorial? wtf. hab ja gehört das das spiel frustierend schwer is, aber das ist fast nicht mehr lustig^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ein tutorial fürs tutorial? wtf. hab ja gehört das das spiel frustierend schwer is, aber das ist fast nicht mehr lustig^^


*g*
Naja, der Sinn bei dem Boss ist eigentlich auch, dass man draufgeht, aber man kann das halt auch umgehen, wie man sieht


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> *schaut sich um*
> hm... sieht so aus, als ob ich im buffed forum bin...



ABER ICH WILL DICH IM ICQ/STEAM :-( Hier kann man so blöd privates reden


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> ABER ICH WILL DICH IM ICQ/STEAM :-( Hier kann man so blöd privates reden


ICQ und Steam war ich heute sogar schon 
Najo ich komm vll mal Steam on


----------



## Deanne (21. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> ABER ICH WILL DICH IM ICQ/STEAM :-( Hier kann man so blöd privates reden



So, so, wollt ihr irgendwelche intimen Schweinereien austauschen?


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> *g*
> Naja, der Sinn bei dem Boss ist eigentlich auch, dass man draufgeht, aber man kann das halt auch umgehen, wie man sieht


Am besten ist eh wenn man das erste mal durch den Nebel geht, diesen Typen sieht und powie im Dreck liegt und der Deathscreen aufgeht. Klasse Einleitung für das ganze Spiel! 
Eh Brille, schon die Halbfinalrunden vom VBT gesehen?


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> So, so, wollt ihr irgendwelche intimen Schweinereien austauschen?



Wir müssen unsere Hochzeit planen :O


----------



## Arosk (21. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> So, so, wollt ihr irgendwelche intimen Schweinereien austauschen?



Das ist doch öffentlich bekannt, nichts Neues. Mich würde interessieren was sie da wirklich tuen!


----------



## Deanne (21. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir müssen unsere Hochzeit planen :O



Oh, das finde ich schön, das ist ja erfreulich. Werden wir alle eingeladen? Ja? Sehr gut!


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh, das finde ich schön, das ist ja erfreulich. Werden wir alle eingeladen? Ja? Sehr gut!



Ja - Riesenparty für alle :O


----------



## Kamsi (21. Oktober 2011)

wer von euch beiden ist die braut ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Am besten ist eh wenn man das erste mal durch den Nebel geht, diesen Typen sieht und powie im Dreck liegt und der Deathscreen aufgeht. Klasse Einleitung für das ganze Spiel!
> Eh Brille, schon die Halbfinalrunden vom VBT gesehen?


Ich fand die Einleitung schon geil^^ Vor allem weil die Gegner davor ja echt alle Futter waren und dann das :>
Fand das zwar nicht schlecht, aber iwie schlechter als das 09er
Hab in letzter Zeit gar nicht so viel Musik gehört, war eig großteils nur Huss&Hodn und White Panda


----------



## Deanne (21. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja - Riesenparty für alle :O



Toll! Ich habe mir neulich ein neues Kleidchen gekauft, das kann ich dann endlich ausführen. Sieht zwar mehr nach Beerdigung aus, aber hey, Ehe oder Beerdigung...


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Livemusik? Ich hoffe die sucht Brille aus.
Ich komm übrigens auch uneingeladen


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Toll! Ich habe mir neulich ein neues Kleidchen gekauft, das kann ich dann endlich ausführen. Sieht zwar mehr nach Beerdigung aus, aber hey, Ehe oder Beerdigung...


Je nachdem wo man begraben wird hat man nach einer Beerdigung sogar mehr Sex 



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Livemusik? Ich hoffe die sucht Brille aus.
> Ich komm übrigens auch uneingeladen


Ach du darfst schon kommen :>


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wer von euch beiden ist die braut ?



Natürlich Brillchen


----------



## Deanne (21. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Livemusik? Ich hoffe die sucht Brille aus.



Es seie denn, Sh1k4ri kommt auch, dann gnade uns Gott...


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wer von euch beiden ist die braut ?


http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/user/346641-grune-brille/


----------



## Kamsi (21. Oktober 2011)

sing der so schlimm im rl ?


du hast jetzt nicht wirllich dein geschlecht geändert gb ?


----------



## Deanne (21. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sing der so schlimm im rl ?



Das weiß man nicht, aber er würde alle Alben, EPs und Compilations von und mit Enter Shikari mitbringen und das ist dann doch zuviel des Guten.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Ouh nice, im Anzug gibts mich acuh sonst garnichtmal so oft.
Eh jarr, die Runde von Weekend finde ich genial (wobei 3plusss auch nen Lappen ist, also vom Typ Mensch her, seine Tracks sind eigentlich immer ganz fesh) - ansonsten ists auch nicht so meins. 09' hatte Spliff gewonnen, oder? Haja Spliffi ist eh der King


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sing der so schlimm im rl ?
> 
> 
> du hast jetzt nicht wirllich dein geschlecht geändert gb ?


Nö, das ist schon immer so gewesen, bzw mindestens seit 2 Jahren wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das weiß man nicht, aber er würde alle Alben, EPs und Compilations von und mit Enter Shikari mitbringen und das ist dann doch zuviel des Guten.



vieleicht man man sie rückwärts spielt hört man shakira singen ^^

ich bin mal off - blöde kopfweh hoffe man sieht dich mal wieder öfters im nächschwärmer deanne dann ist wenigstens hier was los 


@gb

aber wiederspricht sich das nicht das du mitglied im gentleman club bist ? du könntest höchsten ohneglied bei den sein - naja ich lass mal lieber mit kopfweh posten ist nicht so gut ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ouh nice, im Anzug gibts mich acuh sonst garnichtmal so oft.
> Eh jarr, die Runde von Weekend finde ich genial (wobei 3plusss auch nen Lappen ist, also vom Typ Mensch her, seine Tracks sind eigentlich immer ganz fesh) - ansonsten ists auch nicht so meins. 09' hatte Spliff gewonnen, oder? Haja Spliffi ist eh der King


War das nicht Kico?


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ba619-eAK0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Quali ist echt scheiße aber fuck ich lach mich weg xD
Eh ja, das wäre der Enter Shikari Overkill - wobei ichs mir vorstellen kann, Anzug, gescheite Schuhe aber anstelle von nem Hemd im Enter Shikari Tour Shirt 2011


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> War das nicht Kico?



Stimmt, gegen 4ree!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> vieleicht man man sie rückwärts spielt hört man shakira singen ^^
> 
> ich bin mal off - blöde kopfweh hoffe man sieht dich mal wieder öfters im nächschwärmer deanne dann ist wenigstens hier was los
> 
> ...


Nachti^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Schreibt mal mehr Leute :>
Bah lé fu... Schon halb 2, dabei muss ich um 11 in der Stadt sein :\ Naja egal, die paar Stunden mehr oder weniger machen jetzt auch nix mehr aus ^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Schreibt mal mehr Leute :>
> Bah lé fu... Schon halb 2, dabei muss ich um 11 in der Stadt sein :\ Naja egal, die paar Stunden mehr oder weniger machen jetzt auch nix mehr aus ^^



Rote Pillen kaufen?


----------



## Zonalar (21. Oktober 2011)

Not sure if go to sleep now...

...or stay awake for whole night.

PS: Korrigiert mich ruhig wenn das englisch zu sehr weh tut :/


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Om nom nom ich schlafe morgen bis halb 1!
Ne ich glaube ich steh um 9 auf, ich mag garnicht solange im Bett liegen. 

Ja ich weiß nix, ich spiele gerade Chrono Trigger und höre Podcasts.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rote Pillen kaufen?


Nope 


Deathstyle schrieb:


> Om nom nom ich schlafe morgen bis halb 1!
> Ne ich glaube ich steh um 9 auf, ich mag garnicht solange im Bett liegen.
> 
> Ja ich weiß nix, ich spiele gerade Chrono Trigger und höre Podcasts.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaqC5FnvAEc[/youtube]


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nope



Aber... das Stehvermögen D:


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2011)

Party Hard hier?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber... das Stehvermögen D:


Die Pillen soll mal schön Neo schlucken D:



DER schrieb:


> Party Hard hier?


Jetzt ja D:


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xId_BDPDdLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ron Jeremy!


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich mach gleich auf Chrono und sag garnichts mehr, ha!
Yes yes yaw, hier gehts richtig steil. Harte Elektromusik, Mädchen die sich bewegen wie junge Göttinnen und Flaschenbier für alle.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Da gehn noch mehr Kästchen! Try harder!!


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die Pillen soll mal schön Neo schlucken D:



Aber du brauchst das auch


----------



## Zonalar (21. Oktober 2011)

Du spielst Chrono Trigger? Mit all seinen Pixels und so? Dann habe ich was ganz spezielles für dich *In einer Kiste rumkram*


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber du brauchst das auch





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Aight, ich steh auf 8Bit RPGs


----------



## Zonalar (21. Oktober 2011)

Habs gefunden!
Hier, viel Spass  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nNDMEVJzvfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich meine andere rote Pillen :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Oder 8bit Musik 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah0_E-zF5JU[/youtube]


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Man sieht nix Benji :\
@Brille, ololol, beste Version von Trollhammaren ever. Aber ich bin sogar so nerdy das ich alte Soundtracks höre.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KExV8ki6GQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Oktober 2011)

jetzt siehst du was :=)


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Ahahah, ja ist echt nice xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Man sieht nix Benji :\
> @Brille, ololol, beste Version von Trollhammaren ever. Aber ich bin sogar so nerdy das ich alte Soundtracks höre.


Sind ja auch teils einfach geil.
Mute City Theme könnt ich zb auch immer hören^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6OUkexdBXP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5p64INR03LE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Soundtracknight! Hach ich steh auf den Song.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToyPGuMtUEg[/youtube]


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kWtTBPaRV2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das könnte glatt aus einem Anime-Intro sein.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

^^
Hach bei den alten Tracks bekomm ich iwie wieder Lust die alten Sachen zu zocken.
Was hab ich damals Harvest Moon geliebt, hab bis auf den DS-Mist glaub ich noch alle Spiele davon.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ToyPGuMtUEg[/youtube]



Dieses Lied kann ich aufn Piano spielen, leider nur einhändig. Is echt hart es mit zwei Händen zu spielen :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Nice^^
Was macht ihr eig grad so?
Ich lese grade mal wieder Irrungen, Wirrungen.


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y2rmke01RFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich finds einfach nur episch *.*


----------



## Zonalar (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich erweitere meine Music Playlist. Habe sie speziell erstellt für unseren Bronyhof, um all die coolen Songs und Remixes von der Bronygemeinde an einem Platz zu haben 
Wenn du sie dir ansehen willst, musst du nur auf meine Signatur klicken  Sehr viele Lieder sind auch awesome, wenn man die Serie nicht kennt. Also trau dich


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich kenne die Serie und manche Fansachen sind auch sehr lustig wie zb die Referate auf Englisch, aber so gesamt ist das dann doch nix für mich^^
Aber wems gefällt =)


----------



## Deanne (21. Oktober 2011)

Hurra, bei mir im Haus gab es eben eine blutige Beziehungstat. Zwei Einsatzwagen der Polizei, alles im Hausflur voll mit Blut, eine panische Frau hat hier geschellt und ich musste die Bullen rufen. Festnahme, das Opfer war blutüberströmt, auf der Strasse herrscht Chaos und, und, und. Man, hab ich einen Schreck bekommen.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nice^^
> Was macht ihr eig grad so?
> Ich lese grade mal wieder Irrungen, Wirrungen.



Warten, dass der Typ aus seinem Halbschlaf erwacht um weiter LoL zu zocken. xD



Deanne schrieb:


> Hurra, bei mir im Haus gab es eben eine blutige Beziehungstat. Zwei Einsatzwagen der Polizei, alles im Hausflur voll mit Blut, eine panische Frau hat hier geschellt und ich musste die Bullen rufen. Festnahme, das Opfer war blutüberströmt, auf der Strasse herrscht Chaos und, und, und. Man, hab ich einen Schreck bekommen.



WTF?


----------



## Deanne (21. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warten, dass der Typ aus seinem Halbschlaf erwacht um weiter LoL zu zocken. xD
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?



Oh man, soviel Blut hab ich noch nie gesehen. Der Täter wurde festgenommen, ein Haufen Bullen war auch da. Das Opfer sah übel aus, keine Ahnung, ob der das überlebt. Wohl eine Messerstecherei. Und ich stand mittendrin, weil mir die Katze vom Arm gesprungen ist und ich im Hausflur herumgelaufen bin. Und den Bullen musste ich am Telefon erst mal saublöde Fragen beantworten, bis die mal endlich gekommen sind.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Oktober 2011)

Deanne, wo lebst du bloss. o.O Im Ghetto von Berlin?
Dir selbst geht es noch gut, oder? Ich meine, bis auf den Schreck.


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh man, soviel Blut hab ich noch nie gesehen. Der Täter wurde festgenommen, ein Haufen Bullen war auch da. Das Opfer sah übel aus, keine Ahnung, ob der das überlebt. Wohl eine Messerstecherei. Und ich stand mittendrin, weil mir die Katze vom Arm gesprungen ist und ich im Hausflur herumgelaufen bin. Und den Bullen musste ich am Telefon erst mal saublöde Fragen beantworten, bis die mal endlich gekommen sind.



Wo wohnst du? Hört sich mehr nach Ghetto als nach nette Nachbarschaft an. o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Oh mein Gott O_O
Das ist ja krass...


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Oh man, sgeht :f
Ich merke gerade das es schon ziemlich spät ist, scheiß gezocke immer!


----------



## Deanne (21. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Deanne, wo lebst du bloss. o.O Im Ghetto von Berlin?



Ich wohne mitten in der Duisburger City, nebenan wird gerade ein schickes Einkaufscenter gebaut. Die Mieten hier sind recht teuer und die Gegend ist einer der besseren Bezirke. Normalerweise kann man hier selbst als Frau nachts problemlos auf die Straße gehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Oktober 2011)

Hier bei uns habe ich sowas noch nie erlebt, nicht mal ansatzweise. Aber ich lebe auch auf Land, in einem 700 Einwohne dörfchen. Zudem noch in der Schweiz.
Ich hoffe das der Verwundete überlebt!


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hier bei uns habe ich sowas noch nie erlebt, nicht mal ansatzweise. Aber ich lebe auch auf Land, in einem 700 Einwohne dörfchen. Zudem noch in der Schweiz.
> Ich hoffe das der Verwundete überlebt!



Pf, Schweiz sagt gar nichts aus. Es gibt bei uns ca.. 20 Minuten entfernt ein Dorf,da haben fast alle Schlagringe und Klappmesser dabei. Ist echt krank dort.


----------



## Deanne (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe sowas auch noch nie erlebt und hier im Haus geht es eigentlich auch gesittet zu, die Wohnungsgesellschaft ist recht streng und hat da ein Auge drauf. 
Zwar wurde hier neulich auch schon mal Post "geklaut", aber das hat sich zum Glück aufgeklärt. Ansonsten fühle ich mich sehr sicher.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Kannst du jetzt eigentlich noch schlafen?
Ich bin ja schon sehr ignoranter Natur aber das würde mich wohl auch etwas schlaf kosten.


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe sowas auch noch nie erlebt und hier im Haus geht es eigentlich auch gesittet zu, die Wohnungsgesellschaft ist recht streng und hat da ein Auge drauf.
> Zwar wurde hier neulich auch schon mal Post "geklaut", aber das hat sich zum Glück aufgeklärt. Ansonsten fühle ich mich sehr sicher.



Post geklaut?

Bei uns neben an hat es eine Gärtnerei, dort haben sie nen Tresor geklaut und sie bei uns in der Einfahrt dmit durchspaziert. Sonst auch, beim Nachbarn eingebrochen während er oben schlief usw. 
Zum Glück haben wir einen Hund. Auch wenn der ziemlich hinkt und fast nichtmehr rennen kann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2011)

Och, wusste gar nicht dass Deanne nur 40 Minuten von mir weg wohnt 
Jaja, der Ruhrpott ist halt nicht sicher :>


----------



## Deanne (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe erst mal meine Ma angerufen und alles erzählt, das hat etwas geholfen. Trotzdem bin ich noch etwas aufgeregt, besonders der Anblick des ganzen Blutes hat mich geschockt.

@Lachmann: Nix da, sowas passiert dir bsw. in Köln wahrscheinlich noch eher. Ich erinnere mich, in Deutz und Mülheim schon häufiger mit sowas zu tun gehabt zu haben. Zumindest was Krawall und Messerstechereien betrifft.


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe erst mal meine Ma angerufen und alles erzählt, das hat etwas geholfen. Trotzdem bin ich noch etwas aufgeregt, besonders der Anblick des ganzen Blutes hat mich geschockt.



Kann ich mir vorstellen. Ich wäre sicher Wochen traumatisiert.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Och, wusste gar nicht dass Deanne nur 40 Minuten von mir weg wohnt
> Jaja, der Ruhrpott ist halt nicht sicher :>



Uuuh, das neue Traumpaar?


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Bei uns nebenan sind sie angeblich auch mal eingestiegen - ganz abenteuerliche Geschichte mit maskierten Banditen, Messern und ner du-fährst-jetzt-mit-uns-zum-Geldautomaten-Entführung. Ich glaube aber eher weniger daran, ich war die Nacht zuhause, zu dem Zeitpunkt auch noch wach, und hab quasi in meiner Sichtrichtung auch den Balkon in den die eingestiegen sein sollen - da geht halt Licht an, das wär mir wohl aufgefallen.


Ich belächel das immer mit meinem Nachbarn, wir hoffen beide inständig das die mal bei uns einsteigen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2011)

Hier ists auch nicht anders. Einen "abstecher" ins z.B. Weekend zu machen sagt man nicht nur so, dass passiert da wirklich


----------



## Deanne (21. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Kann ich mir vorstellen. Ich wäre sicher Wochen traumatisiert.



Ich bin eigentlich unempfindlich, wenn es um sowas geht. Aber die junge Frau hat schreiend vor meiner Tür gestanden und dagegen gehämmert und als ich einen Spalt geöffnet habe, stand sie blutverschmiert mit ihrem Hund unter dem Arm vor mir. Der Anblick war schon hart.

Dann schoss meine Katze raus und ich musste in den Flur laufen, da die Herren von der Pozilei ja Details wollten, bevor sie ihren Hintern in Bewegung gesetzt haben. Und dann das ganze Blut. Auf dem Boden, an den Wänden, an der Tür, auf der Straße lag schon das Opfer, hammer.


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2011)

aaaww kann ich euer Trauzeuge sein?

@Deathstyle

Bei uns in der Nachbarschaft wird fast jedes Jahr mindestens 1 mal eingestiegen oder es versucht.

Und jedes gottverdammte mal kommen Rumänen am Tag klingen: "Wolle kaufe" oder irgendwas betteln. Langsam wirds auffällig. >.>

Langsam glaube ich, ich wohne selber im Ghetto.

Meiner Mutter wurde im Laden sogar mal die Knarre vors Gesicht gehalten. =/


----------



## Deanne (21. Oktober 2011)

So, ich werde dann mal ins Bett gehen. Vorher sperre ich alles ab und dann verstecke ich mich im Schlafzimmer. Mit einem Messer unter dem Kopfkissen. Harte Zeiten.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Such dirn Freund 
Nacht!


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> So, ich werde dann mal ins Bett gehen. Vorher sperre ich alles ab und dann verstecke ich mich im Schlafzimmer. Mit einem Messer unter dem Kopfkissen. Harte Zeiten.



Ich habe immer eine Waffe griffbereit. Habe ich mir nach den Einbruchsserien in der Nachbarschaft angewöhnt.

Naja Gute Nacht Deanne


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich zock auch noch ne Runde und bin dann, ciaosen!


----------



## Petersburg (21. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich habe immer eine Waffe griffbereit. Habe ich mir nach den Einbruchsserien in der Nachbarschaft angewöhnt.
> 
> Naja Gute Nacht Deanne



Sehr nützlich während einer Zombie Apokalypse


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Sehr nützlich während einer Zombie Apokalypse



Ich glaube, mit dem Bajonett meines Grossvaters käme ich da nicht weit.


----------



## Petersburg (21. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich glaube, mit dem Bajonett meines Grossvaters käme ich da nicht weit.



Skype! ._.


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Skype! ._.



Ich komm ja schon, ich komm ja schon.


----------



## Konov (21. Oktober 2011)

Abend zusammen!

Schönen Tag im Zoo verbracht, war echt lustig. 
Bin zwar immer etwas zwiespältig weil man nie sicher ist, ob die Tiere artgerecht gehalten werden - oft können sie das auch gar nicht IMO - aber wenn man das ausblendet, macht es wirklich Spass sich die Tiere anzuschauen.

Nur die vielen Kids nerven, aber das haben Zoos so an sich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Es seie denn, Sh1k4ri kommt auch, dann gnade uns Gott...



BAM BAM BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!!! 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pi7gwX7rjOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nabeeeeend 





(aber lol mal ehrlich, fangen wir hier schon zu lästern an ?)


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Ach den Kommentar kannst du dir sparen, du reagierst doch nur wegen



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Leute, die ankommen und hinter jemanden Rückens  lästern wollen. 5/5
> 
> Wenn man nicht die Eier hat es der Person selbst zu sagen, soll man net zu mir kommen.



so


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ach den Kommentar kannst du dir sparen, du reagierst doch nur wegen
> 
> 
> 
> so



Komischerweise hab ich das eben erst gelesen, das andere war in Bezug auf nen Kumpel der zu mir kam.  

Aber wurscht, ich bin nicht nachtragend.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Komischerweise hab ich das eben erst gelesen, das andere war in Bezug auf nen Kumpel der zu mir kam.
> 
> Aber wurscht, ich bin nicht nachtragend.


Lies noch mal =)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

Weil du es bist... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...

Ok. 

Ich hab derbe bock auf Arkham City grad... .__. hat das schon jemand gezockt ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Weil du es bist... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...
> 
> Ok.


Danke \o/

Der Comment war so gemeint, dass es dir eben aufgrund der Geschichte mit deinem Freund auffällt, bzw du es überhaupt erwähnenswert findest aufgrund dieses Gemütszustandes ^-^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

Ah versteh ich meine eigenen Sätze schon nicht mehr, Zeit fürs Bett glaub ich  Sorry Brille 

Über RL Freunde rege ich mich noch doller auf, hier kenne ich ja sogut wie niemanden persönlich.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ah versteh ich meine eigenen Sätze schon nicht mehr, Zeit fürs Bett glaub ich  Sorry Brille
> 
> Über RL Freunde rege ich mich noch doller auf, hier kenne ich ja sogut wie niemanden persönlich.


Ach np =)


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2011)

Die neue WoW Erweiterung ist ja nurnoch ein neuer Grund, die Finger von dem Spiel zu lassen. D:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die neue WoW Erweiterung ist ja nurnoch ein neuer Grund, die Finger von dem Spiel zu lassen. D:



Willkommen in Pandaria , oh mein Gott. Was ist da los ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

ich bin mal gespannt, wie viele jahresabos demnächst abgeschlossen werden ^.^


----------



## Kamsi (21. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tYrFCWwKPS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nyeZ8khSEC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



geht beim blizzard trailer auf 1:02 und schaut sie euch paraell an


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

LOL zum 2. Video:
300 Aufrufe, gefällt 2700 Leuten, gefällt 1500 nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> geht beim blizzard trailer auf 1:02 und schaut sie euch paraell an



wie geil ist das denn


----------



## Arosk (21. Oktober 2011)

Der Kontinent heißt Pandaria! WIE EINFALLSREICH!


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Der Kontinent heißt Pandaria! WIE EINFALLSREICH!


Um was geht es dort eigentlich?
"Der Kampf zwischen Horde und Allianz wird verstärkt" Haben sie schon bei Cata gesagt, und haben da ein paar Alli NPCs in die Horden Gebiete gerotzt und ein paar Hordis zu den Allies ._.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

> [font=arial, verdana, sans-serif]The World of Warcraft Annual pass has been announced at the Blizzcon opening ceremony. The annual pass will cost €12.99 / £8.99 a month. For a limited time, those who sign up will be able to download the full, digital version of Diablo 3 for free when it’s released. Subscribers will also get Tyrael’s Charger WoW Flying Mount, which will arrive with the launch of patch 4.3, and access to the World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria beta when that goes live. The annual pass is available to buy know on the Blizzard site.[/font]




http://eu.media.blizzard.com/wow/promotion/wap/en-gb.html

Versuchen also schon die Hardcore-Gamer lange zu binden... seems legit.


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2011)

Vorallem Haustierkämpfe...

Ich sehs schon kommen:

I CHOOSE YOU M*SCHIKATZE!


----------



## LeWhopper (21. Oktober 2011)

Puh gut das ich aufgehört habe dieses Spiel zu spielen.


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Puh gut das ich aufgehört habe dieses Spiel zu spielen.



Habe ich auch schon. Habe aber gehofft, die neue Erweiterung bringt was tolles zum wiederanfangen.


----------



## Tilbie (21. Oktober 2011)

Da war man eine Woche mal nich da und BÄM neue WoW-Erweiterung *überrascht tu*

Abend.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

nabend und wb Tilbie 

Also der Trailer an sich schaut ja ganz interessant aus, nur bezweifle ich, dass dieses Asia-Setting (bei mir zumindest) gut ankommen wird (wird es eh nicht, da ich schon seit 1/2 nicht mehr zocke :x). Bin trotzdem gespannt.


----------



## tonygt (21. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Puh gut das ich aufgehört habe dieses Spiel zu spielen.



^this 
und immer wenn ich irgendwas nebenbei von WoW aufschnappe denk ich mir genau das selbe, WoW ist für mich einfach tot.
Mal gucken was GW2 bringt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das, was ich grad in dem anderen Thread lese stimmt, dann lässt Pokémon grüßen


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Oktober 2011)

Guild Wars 2? Die möchte-gern-Revolution? Genauso wie Star Wars? Meiner Meinung nach beides deutlich gehypt.


----------



## Tilbie (21. Oktober 2011)

Für mich sind MMO's eh tot. (Dark Souls FTW)

Aber kanns echt sein das einige gar keinen Plan von den Pandaren haben O.o


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2011)

Vorallem find ich behindert: "Wir werden nie Pandaren machen, die bleiben ein Haustier und ein Held in Wc 3"

Alle wollen Pandaren jetzt kommen Pandaren. Man kann den Leuten auch den Zucker in den *rsch blasen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

Haben die überhaupt nen Story-Hintergrund ? Ich glaube nicht, in Warcraft 3 (TFT) konnte man ja teilweise nen Helden spielen, oder gab es da auch welche in der Story ? Muss die mal wieder spielen btw.


----------



## tonygt (21. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Guild Wars 2? Die möchte-gern-Revolution? Genauso wie Star Wars? Meiner Meinung nach beides deutlich gehypt.



Ob es eine Revolution sein wird oder nicht wird sich zeigen. Ich bin auf jeden fall gespannt, das alte GW war ja auch nicht von schlechten Eltern, von daher es wird sich zeigen und schlechter als WoW kann es in meinen Augen nicht werden und wenn es mir halt doch net taugt dann halt net. Gibt auch so genügend andere Spiele aber irgendwann wird ein MMO kommen, das mit WoW mitzieht oder sogar besser wird, vor allem da WoW derzeit ja scheinbar, immer mehr Spieler verliert und wenns der Nachfolger von WoW ist.
Und zu Star Wars kann ich nichts zu sagen obs Gehypt wird oder nicht, das Game hat mich nie intressiert, steh nicht auf Sci Fi MMos wenn dann Fantasy MMOs.


----------



## Tilbie (21. Oktober 2011)

Wirklich viel hat man nicht erfahren. War halt ein Held bei der Rexxar-Kampagne.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Mir sind die Pandaren eig herzlich egal, ich find das mit den Pets ehrlich gesagt einfach sehr seltsam


----------



## Tilbie (21. Oktober 2011)

Ganz ehrlich: Ich fand die Haustiere schon immer kacke :/


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Ich fand die Haustiere schon immer kacke :/



Das macht mich als Sammler jetzt aber traurig. 

Können Pandaren Mönche den Pandaren Mönch als Haustier halten?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Können Pandaren Mönche den Pandaren Mönch als Haustier halten?



Pandaception.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Pandaception.


rofl :'D


----------



## Tilbie (21. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das macht mich als Sammler jetzt aber traurig.


Sry, aber ich find die Dinger einfach nur nervig und sinnbefreit 


> Können Pandaren Mönche den Pandaren Mönch als Haustier halten?


Das ist dann kein Haustier sondern Adoptiert.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Oktober 2011)

ich will hots jetzt!^^
wow is mir ja herzlich egal


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Musste kurz überlegen, aber du meinst SC2 oder?^^


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe was unanständiges verstanden.


----------



## Tilbie (21. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Musste kurz überlegen, aber du meinst SC2 oder?^^


Das ergibt Sinn! Wär ich jetzt im leben nie drauf gekommen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

Heart of the Swarm ? Geraten 

Lol Blizzard Dota kommt nu auch noch ?!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Oktober 2011)

richtig^^

was sich da tut ist genauso epic und aufregend wie der wow kram 

http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=277762


----------



## Tilbie (21. Oktober 2011)

War von Wings of Liberty Storytechnisch ehr enttäuscht.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Oktober 2011)

Blizz schreibt grade die encyclopedi der selbstzerstörung. Also bitte das ist nen versucht leute zu festigen und zu fangen also bin seit 11 monaten wow clean und es ist ein segen 
Die pets warren nur prestige und die pandas also bitte da kann man sich fragen was soll der scheiß


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q7GVSx7yMaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ok...ok.


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Oktober 2011)

Naja, sobald Skyrim erscheint, ist mir WoW eh wieder ziemlich egal. Aber als Überbrückung ist es ganz nett. Bis im März ME 3 kommt, müsste ich mit Skyrim überwintern können. ^^


----------



## Tilbie (21. Oktober 2011)

Meh Schootern kann ich auch nicht viel abgewinnen. Zumal BF3 sowieso wegen Origin unten durch is.


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich will Assassin's Creed Revelations. Sofort O_O


----------



## Kamsi (21. Oktober 2011)

also die neue klasse hört sich ja ganz nett an und der rest aber ich bin halt noch entäuscht von cataclysm 

china setting ist auch ganz nett und haustierkämpfe ganz witzig nur das was blizzard uns zum als neue talente verkaufen will das haben die doch schon mit cataclysm angekündigt und dann musste wie ca die hälfte von cata gestrichen werden ^^


----------



## Tilbie (21. Oktober 2011)

AC II fand ich scheisse langweilig... habs noch nicht einmal durchgespielt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

Dann spiel du mal lieber dein Masochistengame da weiter...


----------



## Tilbie (21. Oktober 2011)

Bin grade zu müde, würd nichts gebacken kriegen


----------



## Konov (21. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, sobald Skyrim erscheint, ist mir WoW eh wieder ziemlich egal. Aber als Überbrückung ist es ganz nett. Bis im März ME 3 kommt, müsste ich mit Skyrim überwintern können. ^^



Rüüüchtüch und ich glaube sogar, dass mir das Offline-Roleplay auch mal wieder SEHR viel Spass machen wird.
Weil ichs mir einfach einteilen kann wie ich mag und man nicht durch progressives Multiplaying dazugezwungen wird, gemeinsam durch die Gegend zu farmen. 

Wenn ich mir den Pandaria-Mist anschaue, dann muss ich wirklich schmunzeln.
Blizzard hatte es meiner Meinung nach bisher immer Recht gut verstanden, seine neuen Addons in Szene zu setzen. Aber das neue Mists of Pandaria wirkt ja dermaßen langweilig und aufgesetzt, dass einem die Galle hochkommt. 
Für sowas auch noch Geld bezahlen? Irgendwie hat WoW damit so ziemlich seinen Tiefststand erreicht bisher.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Skyrim wird sicher derbe geil, was da bisher so an infos kam... herrlich <3 
Aber auch das wird wohl erst nach dem Abi gespielt, wie Dark Souls


----------



## Kamsi (21. Oktober 2011)

weiss einer ob bei dem 12 monats abo die auf einen schlag abbuchen oder weiterhin jeden monat ?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. Oktober 2011)

der november wird geil nächste woche bf 3, 8.11.11 mw 3, tag drauf kommt meine weisse ps3 slim an dan skrim und ne ganze menge games bis ende des jahres


----------



## Tilbie (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich richte meine navigatorischen Fähigkeiten dann mal langsam in Richtung Schlafgemach.

Ich wünsche allen noch eine schöne Nacht und erholsamen Schlaf.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2011)

Gute Nacht =)


----------



## Konov (22. Oktober 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ich richte meine navigatorischen Fähigkeiten dann mal langsam in Richtung Schlafgemach.
> 
> Ich wünsche allen noch eine schöne Nacht und erholsamen Schlaf.



Nachti!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. Oktober 2011)

und wieder einer weg ^^
nacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Oktober 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTLgeqCaYMY[/youtube]
awwwww


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2011)

OH MEIN GOTT, die sind ja so cute


----------



## Dominau (22. Oktober 2011)

Nabend Ladies!


----------



## LeWhopper (22. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> ^this
> und immer wenn ich irgendwas nebenbei von WoW aufschnappe denk ich mir genau das selbe, WoW ist für mich einfach tot.
> Mal gucken was GW2 bringt.



Bei mir isses einfach so. Ich hab kurz nachdem Burning Crusade kam, mit drei Freunden, angefangen. Man war halt nen noob und hat die Welt (von Warcraft ) noch mit ganz neuen Augen gesehen.
Bei BC haben wir einfach nix gebacken bekommen. Wir hatten unseren Spaß ohne Instanzen, Raids oder PvP

Bei Wrath of the Lich King haben wir uns geschworen vorne mit dabei zu sein. Hat auch super geklappt. Ne nette Gilde gefunden immer in den grade erschienen Raids vorne dabei gewesen. 
Am Ende von WoLK war schon irgendwie die Luft raus. Das Agentumturnier ging aufn Sack und das Wort "Daylie" fanden wir vier schlimmer als der blöde "Gearscore" scheiss.

-Erste Lange Pause- da wir schon alle Raids clear hatten und einfach nix mehr ging.

Mit Cataclym haben wir uns dann erhofft das es wieder Spaß macht. Fing ja auch gut an. Gut Designte Quests, die sich stark von den vorherigen abgehoben haben, spannende Geschichte, etc.
Haben alle Instanzen durchgeboxt um fix wieder ans Gear zu kommen. Aber wir merkten langsam das auch wieder die Luft raus war. "Daylies" für Ruf. Heros für Ruf. Der gleiche mist wie bei WoLK.

-Zweite Pause bis 4.2-

Wir haben alle darauf gehofft das sich wenigstens was mit 4.2 ändert. Aber oh mein Gott. Es wurde noch schlimmer. Die Feuerlande (Dayliegebiet) waren oder besser sind so was von schlecht designt. Das bekommt sogar nen 10 Jähriger hin. Die Langeweile wurde immer größer.
Durch das ganze generfe der Raids hatten wir sogar das Gefühl, dass Cata noch anspruchsloser als WoLK war.

-WoW komplett aufgehört-

Ja und da bin ich nun. 
Ich sag nicht das WoW ein schlechtes Spiel war. Es war sogar ein sehr gutes Spiel in dem man neue (ingame) Freunde gefunden und viel Spaß hatte. WoW an sich hat vom Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis einen sehr gut Unterhalten.
Aber naja es ist einfach die Luft raus.
Ich lese zwar hier und da noch News über WoW, aber anfangen werde ich es definitv nicht mehr. Das Kapitel ist abgeschlossen. 

Durch die Geldgier von Activision-Blizzard haben ich und meine Freunde sogar beschlossen uns kein Activision-Blizzard Spiel mehr zu kaufen. Wir wollten uns alle D3 und MW3 holen, aber ne danke, dass lassen wir lieber.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2011)

Die ersten Schritte durch Dun Morogh... oh gott. Mit meinem kleinen Gnom Magier, total ahnungslos... dann das erste Mal Todesmine, Glutsteinstab bekommen... Happy wie sonst was.

Logisch, dass man so ein Gefühl nie wieder bekommt. Schade drum


----------



## Konov (22. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> [...]



Es ist irgendwie interessant, weil man das ständig liest von WoW Spieler oder ehemaligen WoW Spielern.
Also dieselben Motivationsprobleme und das Schema F nachdem dieses Spiel abläuft bemängeln unzählige Leute... insofern kann da irgendwas offenbar nicht richtig laufen seitens Blizzard.

Soweit ich mich recht erinnere, war das in den ersten 2 Jahren seit denen WoW auf dem Markt existiert, nicht der Fall. Erst mit dem Verlauf von Burning Crusade hat sich dieses Motivationsloch für immer mehr Spieler ergeben. 
Da ich von Anfang an WoW gespielt habe, kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, dass es auch bei mir so war. Und das Problem konnte nach Burning Crusade auch nie wieder behoben werden. Das wird sich mit Mists of Pandaria sicherlich nicht ändern.

Von daher kann ich durchaus verstehen, wenn viele Leute das Game mittlerweile komplett abschreiben.


----------



## Dominau (22. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die ersten Schritte durch Dun Morogh... oh gott. Mit meinem kleinen Gnom Magier, total ahnungslos... dann das erste Mal Todesmine, Glutsteinstab bekommen... Happy wie sonst was.
> 
> Logisch, dass man so ein Gefühl nie wieder bekommt. Schade drum



/sign.
Das war einfach episch!


----------



## LeWhopper (22. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Es ist irgendwie interessant, weil man das ständig liest von WoW Spieler oder ehemaligen WoW Spielern.
> Also dieselben Motivationsprobleme und das Schema F nachdem dieses Spiel abläuft bemängeln unzählige Leute... insofern kann da irgendwas offenbar nicht richtig laufen seitens Blizzard.
> 
> Soweit ich mich recht erinnere, war das in den ersten 2 Jahren seit denen WoW auf dem Markt existiert, nicht der Fall. Erst mit dem Verlauf von Burning Crusade hat sich dieses Motivationsloch für immer mehr Spieler ergeben.
> ...



So wie du das beschreibst ist es ja auch. Meiner Meinung nach ging es so langsam mit WoW den Bach runter als man besser informiert war. Wie bei mir schon oben gesagt, hatte man am Anfang keinen Plan von nix und hat sich so selbst Sachen ausgedacht um Spaß zu haben.

Aber wo das Wissen über alle Klassen, Raids, Dungeons, etc. kam. 
Verging auf einmal die Lust.

Edit: Oben habe ich noch Archäologie vergessen. Die dümmste Erfindung in ganz WoW. Ich hab es mit einem Charakter auf 525 gebracht und danach konnten die mich mal. So ein Stuss dieser Beruf. Und einige der besten Items haben die darin eingebaut damit der Mist überhaupt einen Anreiz hatte. Naja. Bis dann die Feuerlande kamen. Jetzt ists auch wieder Sinnlos.


----------



## Kamsi (22. Oktober 2011)

archologie war rift besser geregelt ^^

so schlecht hören sich die ankündigungen nicht an aber seit cataclysm trailer vs echtes cataclysm bin ich sehr vorsichtig weil blizzard mich veraten hat


----------



## LeWhopper (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich hau mich hin. Ach für die, die noch WoW spielen und sich für D3 interessieren sollten sich überlegen ein ein Jahres Abo (Annual-Pass) zu kaufen. Man bekommt dann D3 gratis. Steht auch auf der Buffed Hauptseite.

Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls eine gute Nacht. Mal schaun ob ich morgen früh rauskomme um mir ein paar frische Brötchen zu besorgen


----------



## Konov (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke nicht, dass WoW und Diablo III in Zukunft für mich spielenswert sein werden...

Gehe auch ins Bett, gute Nacht!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich verabschiede mich auch mal hier... jute Nacht euch


----------



## iShock (22. Oktober 2011)

Le Whopper so gehts mir im Moment auch :-S

Selbst das Raiden fühlt sich nach den Nerfs wie farmen an -.- 6/7 FL sind ja so gut wie kein Prob mehr random.

Fand es zu BC damals richtig schön - auch wenn ich da ohne Dualspecc teilweise jeden Tag umspeccen musste - und somit auch extrem viel farmen
Aber das Spielgefühl war einfach besser x(


PS: Abend und Nachti 


PPS: *Thread missbrauch*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m5k3_7TYwiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haxxler (22. Oktober 2011)

Story von Arkham City durch. Hätte ja schon gedacht, dass es noch ein paar Stündchen geht :/


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> weiss einer ob bei dem 12 monats abo die auf einen schlag abbuchen oder weiterhin jeden monat ?


monatlich, und man darf diablo nur behalten, wenn man die 12 monate durchhält, sonst wirds  vermutlich deaktiviert und man mussn key kaufen

dafür gibts ganz hübsches mount und beta zugang zu den pandas. find die idee einer gemeinsamen rasse ganz cool. aber zurückholen wird mich das nicht mehr. was will man im friede freude einheitsland eig raiden


----------



## Alux (22. Oktober 2011)

Heyho Leute!

Muss sagen der Livestream ist spannend auch wenn er teilweise spinnt Bin ja schon auf die kommende Beta gespannt^^. Hätte da auch grad ne nicht WoW spezifische Frage und zwar kann ich mit 17 bei Amazon ein Game, dass ab 18 ist, kaufen wenn meine Mum bei der Lieferung unterschreibt?


----------



## Kamsi (22. Oktober 2011)

es hört sich ganz nett an wenn das alles auch wirklich so kommt ^^

blizzard hat ja uns soviel schon versprochen 

neue tänze, housing, pfad der titannen bin mal gespannt ob sie was kürzen - naja jedenfalls wirds diesmal nen vollerwertiges addon bei cata war ja nur vashir richtig cool und gross und tiefenheim neu - ansonsten wurden leere flecken in kalimindor genutzt ^^


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> neue tänze



Mother of God


----------



## Edou (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallooooooo


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Hallooooooo



Huhu


----------



## Edou (22. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Huhu



Mh...wie im ICQ, nur wir beide.
Los, lass uns Geistig duellieren! Verdammt, ich bin ja Unbewaffnet.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Mh...wie im ICQ, nur wir beide.
> Los, lass uns Geistig duellieren! Verdammt, ich bin ja Unbewaffnet.



Awww, du armer.


----------



## Alux (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich verschenk heute Mitleid!! Für eine Dose voll einfach /wave!!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Oktober 2011)

abend allerseits


----------



## Tilbie (22. Oktober 2011)

Abend.


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

Servus


----------



## Tilbie (22. Oktober 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS6FU3tRVp4&list=UUI6keWArpxmfeiuAATv7jZw&index=39

Da kommen echte Emotionen hoch


----------



## schneemaus (22. Oktober 2011)

Huhu!


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Nabend


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

muhaha heute fast rocketman manual gestanden


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

muhahaha double kickflip gestanden


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

ihh skateboard  naja ich habe selber leider kein bmx  darum muss ich mir immer eins klauen


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab auch selber kein Skateboard, ich häng nur mit vielen skatern ab. 
Und dann fahr ich manchmal (naja eig voll oft)


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

genauso ist das bei mir nur mit bmx' ern


----------



## tonygt (22. Oktober 2011)

Gestern war ich kurz davor einige von den Skatern jungs am Bahnhof meinen Fullfacehelm in die Fresse zu werfen


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

Warum das denn Tonygt?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

BMX fahren kann ich auch ,hab sogar mein eigenes BMX  
Aber das nur weil mir das fürn Kumpel für 100€ (Original 600€) vertickt hat % ich was zum prollen brauchte


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

naja bmx ist mir eigentlich zu klein (für mich persöhnlich gesehen) aber für ein vernünftiges dirt ist kein geld da.

Mal gucken was Weihnachten und Geburtstag bringen.

edit: wir fahren übrings nicht in der öffentlichkeit, entweder in nem Steinbruch oder im Wald


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahr wenn auch nur im Skatepark  

Mein Lieblingssatz ist ja immernoch wenn irgendwelche Türken ankommen und so sagen :"Ey ,Skater mach'n Kickflip" ...-.-


----------



## tonygt (22. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Warum das denn Tonygt?



Nach meinem Tollen Ausflug gestern, du weisst was ich mein ^^. War ich am Abend als ich zurück fuhr, nicht mehr besonders Empfänglich, für Skater die erst durch die Unterführung fahren und dabei einen Lärm verursachen, der schon nah an Körpferverletzung dran war. Und dann noch im Zug es geschaft haben, zwei komplette Zug Abteile, mit geistigem Dünnschiss zuzuschreien. War ich ganz kurz davor das gesagte in die Tat umzusetzen, zum Glück sind wir aber fast direkt wieder ausgestiegen.


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

Nimm es mit nem Lächeln 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BBdPU35REFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eiiPB1sdZHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Skaterze for eva


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

Football 4 eva


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Spielste Football ?


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

siehe signatur      &#8595;


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Cool ich hab auch mal gespielt.
Welche Postion spielst du ? 

Ich hab Tight End gespielt


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

sollte man als kenner aus der signatur auch erkennen können  einfach mal raten


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Quarterback / Running Back ?


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

QB - und werde wohl demnächst mit dem Headcoach der New Yorker Lions trainieren


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Nett 
Kennst du dich mit der Deutschen Liga aus ,wenn ja vllt kennst du ja meinen Verein


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich schätze einfach mal das du ausm Ruhrgebiet kommst ... Also Düsseldorf oder Köln?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Sauerland Mustangs Bruder 

Ruhrgebiet ist zwar ganz nice ,aber Sauerland ist der Boss D
Zumind was das angeht


----------



## TrollJumper (22. Oktober 2011)

Mann, kennt ihr cleverbot.com?
ich weiß auch nich irgendwie flasht mich die Seite.
Du fragst etwas und es gibt dir Antwort. Komisch.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

lmao


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte erst nur Nordrhein Westfalen sagen, hmm aber dann hab ich genauer geraten


----------



## Dracun (22. Oktober 2011)

Also Duesseldorf und Köln sind alles nur net Ruhrgebiet du ei 
Das nennt man Rheinland


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

._.


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

Man kann Ruhrgebiet auf 2 verschiedene Arten definieren ... habe ich erst letztens im Unterricht gelernt


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Scheiß auf Ruhrgebiet, Hagen ist der shit. Halb Ruhrgebiet ,Halb Sauerland das schafft keiner


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

ahja @ Olli ich hab auch mal unter den "mustangs" gespielt, jedoch heißt so die Auswahl der nds Auswahl


----------



## Dracun (22. Oktober 2011)

Dir ist schon bewusst warum es RUHRgebiet heißt? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und welche Arten sind das bitte schön??


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Oktober 2011)

Sagt halt Pott.


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

ehrlich gesagt habe ich jetzt keine lust mich über Definierungen zu streiten 
btw was du da zeigst ist bei mir das Rhein- Ruhr gebiet /Ballungsraum


----------



## Saji (22. Oktober 2011)

Chiemgau regelt. Und damit Ruhe im Karton. xD

So ohne WoW-Abo fühl ich mich richtig befreit. Endlich wieder Zeit für ICQ, Skype und so einen Kram. o_O


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst warum es RUHRgebiet heißt?
> 
> Und welche Arten sind das bitte schön??



Mann kann es einteilen in Nord/Süd - Emscher oder Lippe . 
Weiß nicht mehr genau


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

Apropro ICQ : 382252075


----------



## schneemaus (22. Oktober 2011)

Setz dich. Mach's dir bequem. Nimm dir n Keks.... DU ARSCH!!!

Was freu ich mich jetzt schon auf die Szene


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

288-321-946 

Krass ich kann meine Handynummer nicht auswendig ,aber die Nummer die man sogut wie garnicht(mehr) brauch kann ich nach all den Jahren noch auswendig


----------



## schneemaus (22. Oktober 2011)

Bwaaaaaaaaahahahaha der Film ist aktueller denn je. "Ich glaube, er hat gesagt 'Gepriesen seien die Griechen'" "Die Griechen?" "Ja. Vielleicht hat er mit denen noch ne Rechnung offen"


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

wo läuft der denn?


----------



## Saji (22. Oktober 2011)

Mir fällt auf, dass ich ein neues Signaturbanner brauch. Kann ich mir morgen eins basteln.


----------



## schneemaus (22. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wo läuft der denn?



RTL2. Ist aber grade Werbung... Nach 10 Minuten -.- Aber danach kommt die Steinigung, zwei flache, zwei spitze und ein Paket Kies haben sie schon gekauft


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Oktober 2011)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das schneemaus ein Mädchen ist. Krass. Das war auch glaube schon alles was mir diesen Abend noch passiert >_>


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

steht doch in ihrem Titel Oo


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin ignorant genug sowas zu übersehen


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)




----------



## schneemaus (22. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das schneemaus ein Mädchen ist. Krass. Das war auch glaube schon alles was mir diesen Abend noch passiert >_>



Du bist schon der zweite heute. Frag mal Kitten, der dachte bis heute auch, ich hätte nen S... lassen wir das


----------



## tonygt (22. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das schneemaus ein Mädchen ist. Krass. Das war auch glaube schon alles was mir diesen Abend noch passiert >_>



Ich weiß noch nicht, was mir heut Abend passiert wurde grad spontan eingeladen wegzugehen und Glühe jetzt schon mal etwas vor bis meine Haare trocken sind


----------



## schneemaus (22. Oktober 2011)

JEHOVA!!! ER HAT JEHOVA GESAGT!!!!!


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Oktober 2011)

Das Leben des Brian ist tatsächlich ganz akzeptables Abendprogramm.
Ow man, ich will weder ausgehen noch Zuhause rumsitzen x_x


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

SIE SIE SIE ehm ER ER


----------



## schneemaus (22. Oktober 2011)

Ganz akzeptabel? Ich lach mich kaputt über diesen Film


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Du bist geheilt ,Kumpel


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Oktober 2011)

Ja aber ich kenn ihn ja schon, also ich habe ihn auch schon oft genug gesehen eigentlich. Klar ist er noch witzig aber fürn Samstag Abend tendenziell doch eher mau.


----------



## tonygt (22. Oktober 2011)

Hab ihn das letzte mal in Österreich gesehen einfach EPIC !!! Schade das ich kein Fernsehn hab sonst würd ich jetzt auch reinschauen.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Oktober 2011)

Nixus Minimax xD


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

hmm iwie ist der net so toll


----------



## schneemaus (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin ein Rotes-Meer-Jogger! Und ich bin stolz darauf


----------



## schneemaus (22. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm iwie ist der net so toll



*huuuuuuuuuuuuust* Kein Sinn für Humor *huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust*


----------



## Saji (22. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> *huuuuuuuuuuuuust* Kein Sinn für Humor *huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust*



Gegen den Husten würde ich aber etwas machen, schneemaus.


----------



## schneemaus (22. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Gegen den Husten würde ich aber etwas machen, schneemaus.



Ja, stimmt. Ich sollte mir mal ACC besorgen.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Oktober 2011)

Der Arenakampf ist so nais


----------



## Petersburg (22. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> *huuuuuuuuuuuuust* Kein Sinn für Humor *huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust*



Verdammt sind das viele U's 



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Der Arenakampf ist so nais



Okay, lasst uns nachdenken! Was könnte er meinen? Mais? Okay Reis würde ich auch noch gehen lassen... Aber nice?


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

ich guck the day after tomorrow


----------



## Saji (22. Oktober 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Verdammt sind das viele U's






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (22. Oktober 2011)

Jaja, Römer, geht nach Hause XD


----------



## Petersburg (22. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Jaja, Römer, geht nach Hause XD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Oktober 2011)

Mehr Werbung ging wohl nicht


----------



## Konov (22. Oktober 2011)

Abend!


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

Servus!


----------



## Saji (22. Oktober 2011)

Hab grad beim Rauchen auf dem Balkon eine Sternschnuppe gesehen! *_*


----------



## schneemaus (22. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mehr Werbung ging wohl nicht



Ach, ist doch normal. Mittlerweile drück ich meistens irgendwann auf Pause, um Rauchen zu gehen und dann kann ich die Werbung vorspulen. Das hätt ich gern auch daheim, hab ich leider nur bei meiner Mutter, dieses Entertain-Dingens. Aber daheim geht's nich, da wir nur 2000er DSL empfangen, für mehr gibt's keine Leitung *seufz*


----------



## Malusya (22. Oktober 2011)

Man ist mir langweilig...kann mir jemand ne chillig bis epischen Film empfehlen oder hat sonstige Ideen außer schlafen?


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Oktober 2011)

Waltz with Bashir.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Oktober 2011)

*Tüte Otternasen knabber*
Na wie gehts meiner Volksfront von Judäa?


----------



## Petersburg (22. Oktober 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X1RTwDXzs8&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2011)

Meh, Brille und Maus nicht im ICQ online


----------



## Deanne (23. Oktober 2011)

Lalala, ich hab gute Laune.


----------



## Kamsi (23. Oktober 2011)

gz deanne 

gerade wieder pro 7 underworld gesehen ich liebe teil 1 und 2 von denen besonders kate beckinsale kommt da so genial rüber und denächst kommt der 4te teil 


zam falls online ist das deine website ?

http://www.zam.com/


----------



## Reflox (23. Oktober 2011)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup??!!


----------



## Saji (23. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gz deanne
> 
> gerade wieder pro 7 underworld gesehen ich liebe teil 1 und 2 von denen besonders kate beckinsale kommt da so genial rüber und denächst kommt der 4te teil
> 
> ...



Das ist doch die amerikanische "Partnerseite" von buffed, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Kamsi (23. Oktober 2011)

ich habe seit gestern ich von pet battle gehört habe bei blizzcon andauernd die pokemon musik in meinen kopf dudeln - die geht nicht aus ^^


----------



## Alux (23. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich habe seit gestern ich von pet battle gehört habe bei blizzcon andauernd die pokemon musik in meinen kopf dudeln - die geht nicht aus ^^



ich hab als einziger in gilde livestream und wie ich das mitn pet battle sag sind alle abgegangen pokemn und so xD

achja nabend btw


----------



## Reflox (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich hasse Blizzard. Ich hab mir heute eine GameCard gekauft. ._.


----------



## Dropz (23. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Kamsi (23. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ich hab als einziger in gilde livestream und wie ich das mitn pet battle sag sind alle abgegangen pokemn und so xD
> 
> achja nabend btw







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-dn9ecc_zA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



meinste so ? bei youtube via pokemon blizzard gefunden ^^


----------



## Saji (23. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hasse Blizzard. Ich hab mir heute eine GameCard gekauft. ._.



Passt ja, hab heute mein Abo gekündigt. ^^ Ausgleich ftw.


----------



## Kamsi (23. Oktober 2011)

warum gekündigt ? ich les zwar atm romane mehr und spiel bissel singelplayer aber noch ab und zu wow zocken - was hält den deine gilde davon das du sie verlassen hast ?


----------



## Saji (23. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> warum gekündigt ? ich les zwar atm romane mehr und spiel bissel singelplayer aber noch ab und zu wow zocken - was hält den deine gilde davon das du sie verlassen hast ?



Die war nicht sehr erfreut und etwas geknickt. Ich war Offizier und eigentlich immer für alle da. Aber ich kann nicht mehr, ich mag auch gar nicht mehr. Ich hab keine Lust mehr auf WoW und dann macht das Spielen natürlich auch keine Freude.

Naja, das und die angekündigten Änderungen mit dem nächsten Addon. Die sind zwar nicht ausschlaggebend, aber tragen mit zur Entscheidung bei.

Ich kann nicht sagen ob ich wieder mal spielen werde. Aber wenn, dann wohl erst wenn das Addon eine Zeit lang draußen war. Mal so einen Monat reinschnuppern. Aber das ist noch so weit weg... erst mal andere Sachen spielen, vorallem ab nächster Woche BF3.


----------



## Deanne (23. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was hält den deine gilde davon das du sie verlassen hast ?



Als ich damals aufgehört habe, war es mir relativ scheissegal, was meine Gilde davon gehalten hat. Das war eh eine reine Raidgilde, super unpersönlich und voll mit Egomanen. Abgesehen davon sollte man seine Entscheidung nicht davon abhängig machen, was andere davon halten. Wenn ein Spiel keine Freude mehr bereitet, sollte man aufhören.


----------



## Kamsi (23. Oktober 2011)

hätt ja sein gekonnt das er ihn ner famlien gilde war


----------



## Reflox (23. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Als ich damals aufgehört habe, war es mir relativ scheissegal, was meine Gilde davon gehalten hat. Das war eh eine reine Raidgilde, super unpersönlich und voll mit Egomanen. Abgesehen davon sollte man seine Entscheidung nicht davon abhängig machen, was andere davon halten. Wenn ein Spiel keine Freude mehr bereitet, sollte man aufhören.



Da sieht man den Unterschied bei mir. Wir sind wie eine grosse Familie. Vorallem, ich wurde geliebt, ja das darf ich sagen. Die Testzeit war 1 Monat, danach wurde man Mitglied. Ich wurde nach 3 Tagen zum Mitglied. Die Leute haben mich fasst gefressen. :3

Hmm... da fällt mir ein, ich war erst 1mal raiden. Und das war Archavon's Kammer, wo ich durch Speichellecken reinkam...


----------



## Saji (23. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Da sieht man den Unterschied bei mir. Wir sind wie eine grosse Familie. Vorallem, ich wurde geliebt, ja das darf ich sagen. Die Testzeit war 1 Monat, danach wurde man Mitglied. Ich wurde nach 3 Tagen zum Mitglied. Die Leute haben mich fasst gefressen. :3



So in der Art war es bei mir auch. Ich war eine Woche drin und wurde Offizier, weil ich mir echt für die kleinen Chars ein Bein ausgerissen habe... bei Gruppenquests geholfen, Mats gefarmt, Tipps und Tricks gezeigt und und und... aber was soll man machen. Ich mag die Leute aus der Gilde wirklich sehr, aber wenn mir das Spiel grundsätzlich keinen Spaß mehr macht hat auch das keinen Wert mehr. Dafür habe ich eine liebe Sippe in Lotro, die ich mal in Rift kennengelernt habe. Die ist auch klasse.


----------



## Reflox (23. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> So in der Art war es bei mir auch. Ich war eine Woche drin und wurde Offizier, weil ich mir echt für die kleinen Chars ein Bein ausgerissen habe... bei Gruppenquests geholfen, Mats gefarmt, Tipps und Tricks gezeigt und und und... aber was soll man machen. Ich mag die Leute aus der Gilde wirklich sehr, aber wenn mir das Spiel grundsätzlich keinen Spaß mehr macht hat auch das keinen Wert mehr. Dafür habe ich eine liebe Sippe in Lotro, die ich mal in Rift kennengelernt habe. Die ist auch klasse.



Offizier wurde ich leider nichtmehr, da hat mir jemand den Platz weggeschnappt als ich in den Ferien war. 

Was ich süss finde, ich habe einer sehr guten Freundin in WoW, einmal den persönlichen Weltenzerstörer und den winzigen Diamantring gekauft. Die beiden haben mich alles gekostet. Das Pet hat sie immer draussen, und den Ring würde sie ums verrecken nicht verkaufen oder in die Bank legen.


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Saji (23. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was ich süss finde, ich habe einer sehr guten Freundin in WoW, einmal den persönlichen Weltenzerstörer und den winzigen Diamantring gekauft. Die beiden haben mich alles gekostet. Das Pet hat sie immer draussen, und den Ring würde sie ums verrecken nicht verkaufen oder in die Bank legen.



Sehr süß!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nein, Spaß beiseite. Wer WoW mag soll es um Go... *nach Zam ausschau halt* um Gottes Willen spielen. Und die meisten Leute sind doch wirklich ganz okay. Ich habe jetzt alle meine WoW Kontakte in ICQ, damit sie mich nicht "verlieren". Ich dachte auch erst was das soll, ich sterbe ja nicht. Aber so sind sie halt. ^^


----------



## Reflox (23. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Nein, Spaß beiseite. Wer WoW mag soll es um Go... *nach Zam ausschau halt* um Gottes Willen spielen. Und die meisten Leute sind doch wirklich ganz okay. Ich habe jetzt alle meine WoW Kontakte in ICQ, damit sie mich nicht "verlieren". Ich dachte auch erst was das soll, ich sterbe ja nicht. Aber so sind sie halt. ^^



Das war bei mir auch die Grundidee des Testaccounts. Und jetzt Spiel ich es wieder. 

Aber sie haben die Schlotternächte zerstört! Kein Süsses oder Saures mehr bei Gastwirten QQ


----------



## Kamsi (23. Oktober 2011)

dafür gibts süsses oder saures bei den kürbiskörben und bei den dailys und kannst besser die achivments machen ^^

ich habe meine gilde bei facebook und inzwischen spielen wieder viele leute nach nem halben bis dreivierteljahr pause und der rest kontakt via facebook ^^


----------



## Reflox (23. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> dafür gibts süsses oder saures bei den kürbiskörben und bei den dailys und kannst besser die achivments machen ^^
> 
> ich habe meine gilde bei facebook und inzwischen spielen wieder viele leute nach nem halben bis dreivierteljahr pause und der rest kontakt via facebook ^^



Das ist nicht das Gleiche, und den Titel habe ich schon seit 2 Jahren. 

Vorallem, Brill war so schön. Und jetzt sieht es bäh aus. ._.


----------



## Kamsi (23. Oktober 2011)

axxo horde ^^


----------



## Saji (23. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Aber sie haben die Schlotternächte zerstört! Kein Süsses oder Saures mehr bei Gastwirten QQ



Oh noooooeeeeees!


----------



## Alux (23. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Als ich damals aufgehört habe, war es mir relativ scheissegal, was meine Gilde davon gehalten hat. Das war eh eine reine Raidgilde, *super unpersönlich und voll mit Egomanen*. Abgesehen davon sollte man seine Entscheidung nicht davon abhängig machen, was andere davon halten. Wenn ein Spiel keine Freude mehr bereitet, sollte man aufhören.



Hm da fallen mir auch ein paar Gilden auf meinem Server ein. Bei durft ich sogar mal aushelfen. Das mit Egomanen stimmt nicht. Egoholiker wäre passender teilweise.

BTW Foo Fighters!!!


----------



## Saji (23. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Hm da fallen mir auch ein paar Gilden auf meinem Server ein. Bei durft ich sogar mal aushelfen. Das mit Egomanen stimmt nicht. Egoholiker wäre passender teilweise.
> 
> BTW Foo Fighters!!!



Ich glaube das korrekte Wort für Egoholiker wäre Narzissten. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (23. Oktober 2011)

meinste nicht sozipathen ?


----------



## Saji (23. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> meinste nicht sozipathen ?



Nope. Soziopathen sind wieder ganz andere. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (23. Oktober 2011)

die gibt es aber auch in wow ^^


----------



## Saji (23. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> die gibt es aber auch in wow ^^



Jetzt wo du es sagst...

Wikipedia:


> Die dissoziale Persönlichkeitsstörung ist durch ausgeprägte Diskrepanz zwischen Verhalten und geltenden sozialen Normen gekennzeichnet. Typische Merkmale sind
> Unfähigkeit, sich in andere hineinzuversetzen
> Unfähigkeit zur Verantwortungsübernahme, gleichzeitig eine klare Ablehnung und Missachtung sämtlicher sozialer Normen, Regeln und Verpflichtungen
> Unfähigkeit, längerfristige Beziehungen aufrechtzuerhalten, jedoch keine Probleme mit der Aufnahme frischer Beziehungen
> ...


Hilfe, ich habe mit Soziopathen zusammengespielt. o_O


----------



## Kamsi (23. Oktober 2011)

erinnert mich an die leute 1 woche nach neuem raid die suchen leute für nur leute mit itemlvl over 9k und heroic clear achivment


----------



## Alux (23. Oktober 2011)

ich wollt nicht Narzisten sagen, wäre denen gegenüber unhöflich gewesen, Narzisten zocken nicht, die leben nur für sich, da darf kein Kontakt zu anderen menschlichen, egal auf welcher Basis, erfolgen


----------



## Saji (23. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> erinnert mich an die leute 1 woche nach neuem raid die suchen leute für nur leute mit itemlvl over 9k und heroic clear achivment



Hauptsache selber nichts können.  Wir sind noch mutig durch TM Hero gewiped. Jaja... so, ich bin müde. Ich geh ins Bett. Gute Nacht! 




Alux schrieb:


> ich wollt nicht Narzisten sagen, wäre denen gegenüber unhöflich gewesen, Narzisten zocken nicht, die leben nur für sich, da darf kein Kontakt zu anderen menschlichen, egal auf welcher Basis, erfolgen



Ist so nicht richtig. ^^ Du darfst Narzissmus nicht mit Misantrophie oder einer sozialen Phobie verwechseln.


----------



## Alux (23. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ist so nicht richtig. ^^ Du darfst Narzissmus nicht mit Misantrophie oder einer sozialen Phobie verwechseln.



Ja weis ich ja^^  Ich wollts nur überspitzt darbringe ala ich darf keinen sozialen Kontakt haben weil ich mich sonst nicht im Spiegel ansehen kann.


----------



## Alux (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich verabschiede mich aus dem Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Dropz (23. Oktober 2011)

hiho


----------



## Olliruh (23. Oktober 2011)

Nabend ._.


----------



## H2OTest (23. Oktober 2011)

nabend


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

Abend Kummerkasten! 

Ich glaube, ich hab mich ein wenig in die Tochter des Freundes meiner Mutter verguckt.
Traue mich aber nicht wirklich, sie bei einer Gelegenheit mal auf ihre Handynummer anzusprechen (was die Möglichkeit auf weiteren Kontakt wäre) oder besagten Freund zu fragen.
Meine Mutter hat die Nr. vielleicht sogar auch... aber auch da traue ich mich gar nicht erst zu fragen, weil ziemlich schnell klar sein dürfte, worum es mir geht.

Sollte ich das einfach schnell vergessen oder was würdet ihr tun? Ich glaube, es wäre nicht gern gesehen, wenn ich versuchen würde, sie "anzubaggern", weil wir halt im Moment fast sowas wie eine "Patchwork Familie" sind.

Wir wohnen nicht zusammen oder so, aber wenn ich mit meiner Mum und ihrem Freund was unternehme, ist das Mädel öfter mal dabei. 

Hmmmm


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2011)

Nabend ihr Lappen 

@Konov

würd sie einfach mal fragen bzw "interessiert" fragen, was sie halt so gerne macht usw. Wenn du das noch nicht gemacht hast.  Einfach bissl in Kontakt kommen, die Handynummer kommt dann schon irgendwann.


----------



## Zonalar (23. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=24tnc4GKzUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Lappen
> 
> @Konov
> 
> würd sie einfach mal fragen bzw "interessiert" fragen, was sie halt so gerne macht usw. Wenn du das noch nicht gemacht hast.  Einfach bissl in Kontakt kommen, die Handynummer kommt dann schon irgendwann.



Naja, mittlerweile waren wir beide halt bei gemeinsamen Aktivitäten unserer Eltern (meine Mama + ihr Vater) öfter dabei. War bestimmt schon dutzende Male und wir kennen uns jetzt auch schon fast 2 Jahre oder so.
Es käme warscheinlich blöd wenn ich jetzt auf einmal nach ihrer Handynummer fragen würde. Was sie so macht und Hobbys hat, naja ein bißchen was weiß ich ja.

Witzigerweise ist es mir auch erst jetzt aufgefallen, dass ich etwas in sie verknallt bin. Jedenfalls glaube ich das, ist ja mit den Gefühlen immer so eine Sache.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2011)

2 Jahre ist natürlich ne Zeit... ansonsten einfach mal fragen ob ihr nicht mal was zsm machen wollt (mehr fällt mir dann auch nicht ein). Stumpf nach der Nummer fragen ist auch nicht das wahre, mann muss ja schon irgendwie nen Hintergedanken oder eher gesagt nen Grund haben . ^^


----------



## H2OTest (23. Oktober 2011)

@ konov einfach mal vllt nach nem gemeinsamen abend in ner bar oder pub etc fragen

und vllt kommen morgen meine neuen Schuhe <3


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 2 Jahre ist natürlich ne Zeit... ansonsten einfach mal fragen ob ihr nicht mal was zsm machen wollt (mehr fällt mir dann auch nicht ein). Stumpf nach der Nummer fragen ist auch nicht das wahre, mann muss ja schon irgendwie nen Hintergedanken oder eher gesagt nen Grund haben . ^^



Ja richtig... die Idee hatte ich auch schon, naja werde mal überlegen ob ich sowas irgendwie zur Sprache bringen kann, ansonsten sieht das wohl düster aus. 

@H20
Eher schwierig, sie und ich (neuerdings) trinken beide keinen Alkohol. 
Ok kein Grund nicht auszugehen, aber halt eher schwierig.


----------



## H2OTest (23. Oktober 2011)

ähm ja .. in meiner Stadt gibt es n Irish Pub mit live musik, gutem essen und auch nicht alkoholischen getränken  sowas währe doch dann was für dich


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ähm ja .. in meiner Stadt gibt es n Irish Pub mit live musik, gutem essen und auch nicht alkoholischen getränken  sowas währe doch dann was für dich



 klar

Problem ist eigentlich mehr, sie anzusprechen, am besten so dass nicht jeder es mitbekommt und dann auch noch einen Grund zu finden, sie dorthin einzuladen, ohne dass es aufgesetzt wirkt.
Weil wie gesagt, es ist sicherlich erstmal eher ungewünscht in meiner ganzen "Patchwork"-Familie. (vllt. weil das Risiko besteht, sich die inner-familiären Beziehungen zu zerstören wenn was schief läuft)


----------



## Kamsi (23. Oktober 2011)

was einer was gegen verkühlte blase hilft ?


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was einer was gegen verkühlte blase hilft ?



Heissen Tee/kaffee whatever trinken und Unterleib warm halten vielleicht. ^^


----------



## Zonalar (23. Oktober 2011)

Frag sie, ob sie My little Pony mag. *Falls* sie ja sagt und ein Fan von der neusten Season ist, du weisst wo du uns finden kannst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Frag sie, ob sie My little Pony mag. *Falls* sie ja sagt und ein Fan von der neusten Season ist, du weisst wo du uns finden kannst



Klar mag sie MLP, Frauen mögen alle MLP. 

Hab grad den BF3 Trailer im TV gesehen und bin leicht erregt


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Frag sie, ob sie My little Pony mag. *Falls* sie ja sagt und ein Fan von der neusten Season ist, du weisst wo du uns finden kannst



Kennt sie bestimmt net ^^


----------



## H2OTest (23. Oktober 2011)

yay downhill mtb  und danach n dirt


----------



## Zonalar (23. Oktober 2011)

Ein Versuch ist es immer Wert, Konov 
Mein kleiner Bruder ist jetzt ein Brony. Wir machen keine High-Fives mehr. Jetzt sind es Bro-hooves! FUCK YEAH!

1er bekehrt, noch 4 Geschwister übrig..


----------



## H2OTest (23. Oktober 2011)

haha na dann wünsch ich dir noch viel glück  

war s das jetzt mit der Adrenalin Reportage?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2011)

Und auch schon wieder weg, morgen früh hoch ... 

Nachti


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend =)


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Oktober 2011)

Servus, melde mich zurück, live aus Trier. 

Anbei noch eine Frage: Habe auf meinem Laptop und auf meinem PC Thunderbird, wo ich alle paar Tage abwechselnd meine Mails vom gleichen Konto abrufe. Manchmal bekomme ich z.b. auch Mails auf meinen PC, die ich schon drei Tage vorher auf meinem Laptop gelöscht habe. Über das Wochenende hab ich allerdings keine Mails auf dem Laptop, obwohl mein PC schon ein paar hatte. Wohlgemerkt das gleiche Konto. Ist das normal?


----------



## H2OTest (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke das er beim Löschen einfach die Mail auf dem anderem Pc schon gezogen hat. Und dementsprechend nur die mail aufm server und net aufm Pc gelöscht wurde.


----------



## Reflox (23. Oktober 2011)

Abend =)


----------



## H2OTest (23. Oktober 2011)

muhaha ich liebe youtube, endlich könen die videos vom pc runter


----------



## Kamsi (23. Oktober 2011)

hä ?


----------



## H2OTest (23. Oktober 2011)

ich mach manchmal videos von bmxern, die ich grade auf youtube hochlade damit ich wieder platz aufm pc habe


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich mach manchmal videos von bmxern, die ich grade auf youtube hochlade damit ich wieder platz aufm pc habe


----------



## H2OTest (23. Oktober 2011)

wasn razyl ? ich kenn die natürlich falls das grad sich nicht danach angehört hat


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wasn razyl ? ich kenn die natürlich falls das grad sich nicht danach angehört hat



Warum dann nicht so etwas wie Dropbox nutzen?


----------



## H2OTest (23. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum dann nicht so etwas wie Dropbox nutzen?



ist doch egal welchen webspace ich benutze ich find das sehr bequem mit yt da kanst du gleich gucken ohne vorher zu downloaden, außerdem sind mir glaube ich die 2 oder 5 gb freier speicher zu wenig ...


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ist doch egal welchen webspace ich benutze ich find das sehr bequem mit yt da kanst du gleich gucken ohne vorher zu downloaden, außerdem sind mir glaube ich die 2 oder 5 gb freier speicher zu wenig ...



Indirekt lädst du es dennoch


----------



## H2OTest (23. Oktober 2011)

mimimimi


----------



## Razyl (23. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> mimimimi



Hihi ^^

Was macht ihr noch so?


----------



## H2OTest (23. Oktober 2011)

musik hören und chatten, und versuchen n video zu konvertieren, aber es haut iwie net hin


----------



## Jester (23. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hihi ^^
> 
> Was macht ihr noch so?



Ich zögere das Ausdrucken wichtiger Unterlagen für mein Referat morgen aufgrund akuter Unlust hinaus. Garnicht so leicht!


----------



## Konov (24. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hihi ^^
> 
> Was macht ihr noch so?



Drüber nachdenken warum Frauen so schwierig sind ^^


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> musik hören und chatten, und versuchen n video zu konvertieren, aber es haut iwie net hin



Also derpen 



Jester schrieb:


> Ich zögere das Ausdrucken wichtiger Unterlagen für mein Referat morgen aufgrund akuter Unlust hinaus. Garnicht so leicht!



Wenn du es fünf Minuten vorher schaffst...


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Drüber nachdenken warum Frauen so schwierig sind ^^



Rein - raus - rein - raus ... ist doch einfach!


----------



## H2OTest (24. Oktober 2011)

das erinnert mich an etwas


----------



## Konov (24. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Rein - raus - rein - raus ... ist doch einfach!



Der war gut


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Oktober 2011)

@Konov



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (24. Oktober 2011)

1000 !


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Der war gut



Er passte perfekt. Also: Problem Konov gelöst.


----------



## Konov (24. Oktober 2011)

Danke Jungs ihr seid echt ne Hilfe


----------



## H2OTest (24. Oktober 2011)

so bin jetzt schlafen nächtele


----------



## Konov (24. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> so bin jetzt schlafen nächtele



Nachti ^^


----------



## Jester (24. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> @Konov
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die wahrscheinlich wichtigste Frage im Leben eines jeden jungen Herren...


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2011)

Armes Jester  

Wir müssen ihn trösten!


----------



## Jester (24. Oktober 2011)

Stellt mir Emma Watson bzw. eine ähnlich perfekte junge Dame vor oder bringt mir Alkohol und Gras.
Ansonsten dürfte nichts helfen.


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Stellt mir Emma Watson bzw. eine ähnlich perfekte junge Dame vor oder bringt mir Alkohol und Gras.
> Ansonsten dürfte nichts helfen.



Warum ausgerechnet Watson?


----------



## Jester (24. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum ausgerechnet Watson?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nur so...


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Nur so...



Nicht weinen!  Das ist blöd


----------



## Jester (24. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht weinen!  Das ist blöd



Ein Preuße weint nicht!


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



o:
Aber Emma Watson ist echt ziemlich nice.


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Ein Preuße weint nicht!



Ost- oder Westpreuße?


----------



## Dropz (24. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend Schwärmer :]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2011)

Oi Mate!


----------



## Dropz (24. Oktober 2011)

wie gehts?


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend =)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2011)

Nach 2 Stunden Minecraft im MP tot, durstig, hungrig und auch ein wenig erregt  

Und selbst ?


----------



## Saji (24. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ein wenig erregt
> 
> erregt
> 
> ...



Klötzchensex? o_O Diese Bilder...


----------



## Dropz (24. Oktober 2011)

müüüüüüüüüüde


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2011)

Kennt jemand Freeman's Mind auf YouTube von Machinima ? Göttlich


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (24. Oktober 2011)

Dann sag ich mal "Guten Abend Buffed" !



BTW: 1st Post


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2011)

ReadyToFall_24 schrieb:


> Dann sag ich mal "Guten Abend Buffed" !
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: 1st Post



Nabend und Willkommen im Irrenhaus


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (24. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nabend und Willkommen im Irrenhaus



Danke, aber "so schlimm",
wirds doch wohl auch nicht sein (:


----------



## Dropz (24. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Freeman's Mind auf YouTube von Machinima ? Göttlich



nope, worum gehts da?


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2011)

ReadyToFall_24 schrieb:


> BTW: 1st Post



Du armer armer...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2011)

ReadyToFall_24 schrieb:


> Danke, aber "so schlimm",
> wirds doch wohl auch nicht sein (:




Niemals 

@ Dropz

Nunja, da wird die Story von Half Life 1 gespielt aus der "Sicht" von Freeman. Also ein Sprecher kommentiert da alle Aktionen, sehr geil und lustig gemacht (falls man Englisch ein wenig versteht. ) 

Falls jemand interessiert ist...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWqiagRDjmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wird halt komplett gespoilert, obwohl man Half Life 1 schon durchgespielt haben sollte


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (24. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Freeman's Mind auf YouTube von Machinima ? Göttlich



Also bis jetzt noch nicht, aber nach den ersten Minuten siehts vielversprechend aus ^^

Und, [font=arial, sans-serif]Enter Shikari <3[/font]




Razyl schrieb:


> Du armer armer...



WoW, naja zu 23k, fehlen mir halt noch ein paar *hust*


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (24. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, DP...


----------



## Dropz (24. Oktober 2011)

hm?

Edit: kk


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2011)

ReadyToFall_24 schrieb:


> WoW, naja zu 23k, fehlen mir halt noch ein paar *hust*



Ach das geht schnell *g*


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (24. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach das geht schnell *g*



Naja, sofern es Buffed noch etwas länger geben sollte,
habe ich ja noch Zeit...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2011)

Da nächstes Jahr die Welt untergeht, hast nicht mehr sooooooo viel Zeit


----------



## Razyl (24. Oktober 2011)

ReadyToFall_24 schrieb:


> Naja, sofern es Buffed noch etwas länger geben sollte,
> habe ich ja noch Zeit...



So schnell wird Buffed wohl nicht untergehen


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (24. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Da nächstes Jahr die Welt untergeht, hast nicht mehr sooooooo viel Zeit





Razyl schrieb:


> So schnell wird Buffed wohl nicht untergehen...



Tja, die Welt wird untergehen, jedoch Buffed, wird immer weiter leben!


----------



## Tilbie (24. Oktober 2011)

Abend.


----------



## Konov (24. Oktober 2011)

Abend allerseits!

Wie gehts euch? Mir gehts gut, denn es könnte schlimmer sein. ^^


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (24. Oktober 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Abend.





Konov schrieb:


> Abend allerseits!
> 
> Wie gehts euch? Mir gehts gut, denn es könnte schlimmer sein. ^^



Abend...
Das klingt aber nicht sehr positiv /:


----------



## Tilbie (24. Oktober 2011)

Mir gehts auch gut. Obwohl ich in Drak Souls eben voll an einem Bonfire vorbei gerannt bin und dann einen schrecklich dummen tot gestorben bin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2011)

ich penn gleich ein ... ._. 

hau mich mal hin, nachti


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (24. Oktober 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Mir gehts auch gut. Obwohl ich in Drak Souls eben voll an einem Bonfire vorbei gerannt bin und dann einen schrecklich dummen tot gestorben bin



Aha... ^^

Naja, egal, werde mich nun auch ins Bett begeben.
Vl. lässt mein Smartphone ja noch ein zwei Posts zu,
doch wie ich es kenne, sicher nicht (:


----------



## Tilbie (24. Oktober 2011)

ReadyToFall_24 schrieb:


> Aha... ^^



Ja, frustet mich jetzt halt weil ich das Level nochmal vom letzten Bonfire aus machen muss.  :/


----------



## Konov (24. Oktober 2011)

ReadyToFall_24 schrieb:


> Abend...
> Das klingt aber nicht sehr positiv /:



Ach naja, kommt immer auf die Perspektive an. ^^

Wenn man selbst glaubt, es ginge einem schlecht, dann hilft es manchmal ungemein, wenn man sich vor Augen hält, wie es anderen Leuten geht. (u.U. noch viel schlechter)
So war das gemeint. 

Aber ich kann mich eigentlich wirklich nicht beklagen, von daher. 

@shiki
Nachti!

und Nacht an alle die schon ins Bett gehen


----------



## Dropz (24. Oktober 2011)

wieder aufgestanden -.- Das es zu dieser Jahreszeit noch mücken gibt<.<


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> wieder aufgestanden -.- Das es zu dieser Jahreszeit noch mücken gibt<.<



Immer noch? o.O Wo wohnst du? Afrika?


----------



## Kamsi (25. Oktober 2011)

resident evil 2 und charlies angel 2 - herliches filmprogramm der abend ^^


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Immer noch? o.O Wo wohnst du? Afrika?



Norddeutschland  ich hab mich auch extrem gewundert<.< Nur die mücken haben dazugelernt und verstecken sich mittlerweile vor mir


----------



## Kamsi (25. Oktober 2011)

ich habe keine mücken mehr vieleicht wohnst du noch nordiger als ich ^^


----------



## Tilbie (25. Oktober 2011)

Bin dann auch im Bett, gut Nacht.


----------



## Reflox (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe nie wieder Mücken, da ich ein Fliegennetz habe.


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Norddeutschland  ich hab mich auch extrem gewundert<.< Nur die mücken haben dazugelernt und verstecken sich mittlerweile vor mir



Ich hab nen Tipp für dich: Licht aus, wenn das Fenster offen ist.


----------



## Kamsi (25. Oktober 2011)

oder fliegengitter ^^

so ebend jahrespass geholt - da ich eh vorhatte diablo 3 mit paar gildies und ex gildies zu zocken und in wow noch abhänge bot sich das an ^^


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir den Jahrespass kaufe um mal wieder in WoW reinzuschauen... in den letztes Wochen hat mich ohnehin die Lust gepackt und D3 werde ich mir sowieso kaufen hmhmhmh...

Naja die mücken haben es recht schwer sich durch die heruntergelassenen Rolladen zu quetschen^^


----------



## Kamsi (25. Oktober 2011)

ne gute freundin spielt immer noch wow und haben in den letzten 2 jahren gllvt, gequestet, inis gemacht sachen gefarmt und ansonsten gibts ja noch bücher und singelplayerspiele.

so wie damals 2005 10 stunden täglichund wochende 19 bis 3 uhr morgens raiden tue ich eh nicht mehr bin ich aus dem alter raus und nicht mehr die zeit für weil kein student,azubi usw ^^


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

Wo sind eigentlich Sabito und Soladra hin?


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich Sabito und Soladra hin?



Eine VERDAMMT gute Frage


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich waren die beiden ja Dauergäste hier *g*


----------



## Reflox (25. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich Sabito und Soladra hin?



Die ben andere Probleme. Aber das ist ein Kapitel für sich.


----------



## Kamsi (25. Oktober 2011)

frau gebaut
haus geboren
baby geplanzt
baum gefunden

haben die 2 vieleicht - gott bin ich müde - letzt nacht blöde geschlafen ^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> frau gebaut
> haus geboren
> baby geplanzt
> baum gefunden
> ...



sie haben sicherlich geheiratet und lebten glücklich bis an ihr Lebensende.


----------



## Konov (25. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich Sabito und Soladra hin?



Sabito hat sich ja öfter nochma blicken lassen die letzten Wochen, scheint beschäftigt zu sein, was ich ihm nicht verübeln kann... Freundin und so  die kosten einfach Zeit


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Sabito hat sich ja öfter nochma blicken lassen die letzten Wochen, scheint beschäftigt zu sein, was ich ihm nicht verübeln kann... Freundin und so  die kosten einfach Zeit



Kosten sie nicht. Festbinden und nur dann freilassen, wenn man sie braucht. Konov... du hast noch viel zu lernen.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> sie haben sicherlich geheiratet und lebten glücklich bis an ihr Lebensende.



Widerspricht sich das nicht?
Nabend.


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Widerspricht sich das nicht?
> Nabend.



scheint so  hiho


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Widerspricht sich das nicht?
> Nabend.



Nur weil du die Heirat nicht lieb hast


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Oktober 2011)

Ne wirklich nicht


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Was macht ihr noch so?


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

sc2 Livestreams gucken und musik hören


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> sc2 Livestreams gucken und musik hören



Starcraft 2 gibts noch?


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Oktober 2011)

Musik hören und Diablo 2 spielen.


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Starcraft 2 gibts noch?



es boomt  wie läufts eig bei justgaming?


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Musik hören und Diablo 2 spielen.



Kommt doch bald Diablo 3... 



Dropz schrieb:


> es boomt  wie läufts eig bei justgaming?



Hm, recht gut, denke ich. Müsste dort mal wieder aktiver werden ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Oktober 2011)

Bald ist gut ;D
Razyl, weißt du wann Tochlight 2 released wird? Ich brauch es! :f


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kommt doch bald Diablo 3...
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, recht gut, denke ich. Müsste dort mal wieder aktiver werden ^^



Steve hat ja vergangenes wochenende erstmal eine paar seitenhiebe an buffed verteilt


----------



## iShock (25. Oktober 2011)

hi.... ich werd nicht müde


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Oktober 2011)

Stevinho? Dieser spätpubertäre Geek der sich in der deutschen online Szene ständig profilieren muss?


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> hi.... ich werd nicht müde



Ich auch nicht  Und ich glaube schwarztee ist da nicht gerade hilfreich


----------



## Konov (25. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kosten sie nicht. Festbinden und nur dann freilassen, wenn man sie braucht. Konov... du hast noch viel zu lernen.



Mit dem Tipp werd ichs in Zukunft mal probieren danke 

So ich geh in die Heier, gute nacht


----------



## iShock (25. Oktober 2011)

glaub koffein wirkt bei mir extrem langsam .... heute früh 2 Tassen Kaffee reingepfiffen - den ganzen Tag hundemüde und jetzt kann ich nit schlafen >-<


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Stevinho? Dieser spätpubertäre Geek der sich in der deutschen online Szene ständig profilieren muss?



also ich mag ihn eigentlich^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Bald ist gut ;D
> Razyl, weißt du wann Tochlight 2 released wird? Ich brauch es! :f



13. Dezember um genau zu sein. 



Dropz schrieb:


> Steve hat ja vergangenes wochenende erstmal eine paar seitenhiebe an buffed verteilt



Hat er? In der WoW-Nacht?



iShock schrieb:


> hi.... ich werd nicht müde



Huhu. Dann chatte/schriebe mit uns.



Konov schrieb:


> Mit dem Tipp werd ichs in Zukunft mal probieren danke



Das klappt immer. Nacht Konov^^


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Oktober 2011)

Merci 
Viel zu lange hin..



@Dropz, kannst du ja


----------



## iShock (25. Oktober 2011)

yay schnappszahl an posts erreicht x)


Kommt BF3 diesen Mittwoch oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden :S ?


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Merci
> Viel zu lange hin..



Naja, 3 Wochen ungefähr?



iShock schrieb:


> Kommt BF3 diesen Mittwoch oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden :S ?



Donnerstag um 1.00 uhr ist es aktivierbar. Ich kann es seit heute spielen.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Oktober 2011)

Eher fast 7 Wochen?! ^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Eher fast 7 Wochen?! ^^



Ach fuck... ist ja noch Oktober, nicht November xD 

Stimmt, hast recht


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

Jup in der WoW-Nacht @Razyl


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Jup in der WoW-Nacht @Razyl



Okay, die habe ich nicht gehört. BlizzCon war mir wichtiger ^^


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Okay, die habe ich nicht gehört. BlizzCon war mir wichtiger ^^



war ja im Prinzip auch die "Audio-Blizzcon"  war leider nicht da


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Okay, die habe ich nicht gehört. BlizzCon war mir wichtiger ^^



war ja im Prinzip auch die "Audio-Blizzcon"  war leider nicht da


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> war ja im Prinzip auch die "Audio-Blizzcon"  war leider nicht da



Naja, ich habs mir im Original angehört und gesehen. Die WoW-Nacht hätte da nur gestört xD


----------



## iShock (25. Oktober 2011)

lol da hat mir ja wer schmarn erzählt mit BF3 


Naja - schau jetzt zum einschlafen ein Dead Space Lets Play auch schön xD - danach werd ich wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig lesen und hoffe dann schlafen zu können


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

bei mir tritt so langsam auch die Müdigkeit ein


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mein Buch bei meinen Eltern liegen lassen, das ist so behindert ey ><


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mein neues auch schon halb duch :<


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich hab mein neues auch schon halb duch :<



Kauf dir noch ein neues, lies es zur Hälfe durch - Dann hast du ein ganz Neues ;o


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

gut idee 

kannste mir eig gutes (dann vllt neues) buch empfehlen?^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> gut idee
> 
> kannste mir eig gutes (dann vllt neues) buch empfehlen?^^



Der Star Wars: The Old Republic Roman REVAN kommt am 15. November


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube ich schocke dich jetzt aber ich hab mit starwars nicht so viel am hut


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich schocke dich jetzt aber ich hab mit starwars nicht so viel am hut



 bitte WAAAAAAAAAAAAAS?


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> bitte WAAAAAAAAAAAAAS?



dachte ich mir


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> dachte ich mir



Das ist ne Schande Dropz  Ich bin echt... enttäuscht!


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

vllt wäre ich auch total begeistert aber ich habe mich damit noch nicht intensiv auseinandergesetzt  Ich habe zwar alle Filme geguckt aber mit riesigem zeitlichen Abstand und nicht in der richtigen Reihenfolge


----------



## Saji (25. Oktober 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> lol da hat mir ja wer schmarn erzählt mit BF3



Was wie wo? :O


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> vllt wäre ich auch total begeistert aber ich habe mich damit noch nicht intensiv auseinandergesetzt  Ich habe zwar alle Filme geguckt aber mit riesigem zeitlichen Abstand und nicht in der richtigen Reihenfolge



Dann solltest du das JETZT tun! gogogogo


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

aber das kostet mich so viel zeit


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

Dann mal bis morgen Schwärmer


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

22.02 Uhr und noch nicht der Nachtschwärmer offen... Bei euch piepts wohl?


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Arosk (25. Oktober 2011)

miep miep ... Morgen endlich BF3 zocken <.<


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> miep miep ... Morgen endlich BF3 zocken <.<



Es ist ziemlich cool, aber leider muss ich mir noch eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, damit ich es richtig geniessen kann.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2011)

Nabend 

Ich hoffe, ich komme mit meinen 4GB RAM aus... :s


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

Bier Bier Bier :3


----------



## Arosk (25. Oktober 2011)

Die Beta lief mit 4GB ohne Probs ^^ aber neuer PC kommt sowieso nächste Woche, und ich hoffe Amazon liefert morgen, wurde ja gestern versandt und ist schon in der lokalen Poststelle.


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend!


----------



## Arosk (25. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xOWNKGzU6TA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



FIRING MAH LAZER BLARGH

lol


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich seh die BF3 Werbung im TV und will es einfach nur noch suchten... .____.


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich habs leider für die PS3 bestellt...
Muss also so, oder so bis 27. warten -.-
Jedoch wurde mein PSN- Account gehackt und ich weiß mein Geburtsdatum nimmer...
Gibt es irgend ne Möglichkeit seine Trophäen und Spielstände auf nen neuen Account
zu laden?
Bin grad leicht angepisst ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2011)

Du weißt dein Geburtstag nicht mehr ?


----------



## Arosk (25. Oktober 2011)

ähm ja... wtf?


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

seems legit


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du weißt dein Geburtstag nicht mehr ?






Arosk schrieb:


> ähm ja... wtf?




Ach... 
Ich weiß nicht mehr welches Datum ich eingegeben habe,
da ich wie ich den Account erstellt habe nicht 16 geschweige den 18 war...
Ich hatte Angst ich könnte dann keine Spiele spielen ^^
Bin ja jetzt noch nicht mal 16...


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

doppelpost


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

jetzt erstmal schön nen dickes steak um 22:31 Uhr was gibts besseres ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> seems legit



Achso, dass ist natürlich net so toll. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

Egal mein Steak wird mich trösten :s


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2011)

Wieso zum Teufel machst du dir um 22:35 Uhr nen Steak ? xD


----------



## iShock (25. Oktober 2011)

nabend 


@Shikari manche Leute pflegen ein 2tes Abendessen zu haben (oder ein spätes wenn man sein frühstück um 2 Uhr nachmittag und Mittag um 5/6 hat) xD


hab mir auch grad als 2tes Abendessen ne schüssel nudeln mit scharfer soße gemacht hrhr (eher Scharfe soße mit nudeln x_x)


----------



## Konov (25. Oktober 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieso zum Teufel machst du dir um 22:35 Uhr nen Steak ? xD



Hunger?


Also zu meinem Problem hat keiner ne Antwort? ):


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2011)

ReadyToFall_24 schrieb:


> Hunger?



seems legit.


----------



## Raffzahl (25. Oktober 2011)

Nabend.


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> seems legit.



Hab ich damit was verpasst?


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

Yes Sir Mama hat nochn Döner mitgebracht


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Yes Sir Mama hat nochn Döner mitgebracht



Wer Anderen einen Döner brät, hat vermutlich Der Gerät!

Hatte ich auch, heute Mittag


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

ReadyToFall_24 schrieb:


> Ich habs leider für die PS3 bestellt...
> Muss also so, oder so bis 27. warten -.-
> Jedoch wurde mein PSN- Account gehackt und ich weiß mein Geburtsdatum nimmer...
> Gibt es irgend ne Möglichkeit seine Trophäen und Spielstände auf nen neuen Account
> ...



Ich denke nicht, dass das irgendwie möglich ist. Spielstände vielleicht, Trophäen wohl eher nicht.


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass das irgendwie möglich ist. Spielstände vielleicht, Trophäen wohl eher nicht.



Das ist blöd, naja, hatte eh keine großartigen Trophäen oder so drauf...
Werde wohl einfach neu beginnen, da BF3 eh erst kommt.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

Kennt jmd Pringles mit Rippchengeschmack ? *-*


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kennt jmd Pringles mit Rippchengeschmack ? *-*



Nein, aber langsam bekomm ich Angst,
habe vor 3 Stunden Rippchen gegessen o.O


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

Fleischhunger :s


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kennt jmd Pringles mit Rippchengeschmack ? *-*



Ich hab erst was anderes als Pringles gelesen und dachte... ach egal.


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab erst was anderes als Pringles gelesen und dachte... ach egal.



Ahem... Ja....


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab erst was anderes als Pringles gelesen und dachte... ach egal.



stirb :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2011)

Müüüüüüde, ich geh ins Bettchen 

Nachtinacht


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Müüüüüüde, ich geh ins Bettchen
> 
> Nachtinacht



Gute Nacht!


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> stirb :<



WAS?  Ich will noch nicht sterben


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> WAS?  Ich will noch nicht sterben



Pech :<


----------



## Konov (25. Oktober 2011)

Ihr Freaks!

Nacht Schiki


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Pffff, was ist schon ein Freak?


----------



## Kamsi (25. Oktober 2011)

rtf24 wie kann man sein geburtsdatum nicht mehr wissen ?

ist doch jedes jahr das selbe ^^


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

Dicke Pickelige Nerds die den ganzen Tag vor dem Computer sitzen & WoW spielen 

..wenn man RTL glauben schenken darf


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Pech :<



Komm du nochmal ins ICQ, dann gibts Haue.


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> rtf24 wie kann man sein geburtsdatum nicht mehr wissen ?
> 
> ist doch jedes jahr das selbe ^^



Also, erst einmal danke, das du mich für sooooo blöd hältst ^^
Nein, es war so, ich habe mich vor Jahren registriert, als ich noch nicht 16 oder 18 war,
und hatte Angst, ich könnte dann keine Spiele spielen, also nahm ich ein fiktives Datum,
welches mir aber natürlich heute nimmer einfällt...
Naja, damals war ich wohl noch schlauer als heute (:


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2011)

ReadyToFall_24 schrieb:


> Also, erst einmal danke, das du mich für sooooo blöd hältst ^^
> Nein, es war so, ich habe mich vor Jahren registriert, als ich noch nicht 16 oder 18 war,
> und hatte Angst, ich könnte dann keine Spiele spielen, also nahm ich ein fiktives Datum,
> welches mir aber natürlich heute nimmer einfällt...
> Naja, damals war ich wohl noch schlauer als heute (:



Aber wahrscheinlich nicht schlau genug nur das Jahr zu ändern.


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich nicht schlau genug nur das Jahr zu ändern.



Richtig!


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Komm du nochmal ins ICQ, dann gibts Haue.



PW vergessen :s


----------



## H2OTest (25. Oktober 2011)

ohhh


----------



## Tilbie (25. Oktober 2011)

Abend, was hab ich verpasst?


----------



## Dominau (25. Oktober 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> PW vergessen :s



o.O Ihr seid alle so vergesslich


----------



## Kamsi (25. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> PW vergessen :s



http://download-tipp.de/shareware_und_freeware/2439.shtml

falls die instant messenger immer noch die passwörter auf der festplatte speichern ^^


----------



## Konov (25. Oktober 2011)

Grad die System Requirements für Skyrim veröffentlicht.
Abgesehen davon dass Steam echt nervt, sind die Anforderungen im ziemlich moderaten Bereich. Freu mich schon drauf


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Grad die System Requirements für Skyrim veröffentlicht.
> Abgesehen davon dass Steam echt nervt, sind die Anforderungen im ziemlich moderaten Bereich. Freu mich schon drauf



Yay! (:


----------



## Tilbie (26. Oktober 2011)

Es ist Mitternacht! Und mit dem 12. Glockenschlag bin ich weg. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Dominau (26. Oktober 2011)

Nacht Tilbie.

Wow, die Anforderungen für Skyrim sind echt noch im normalen Bereich. Also muss ich nicht zwingend aufrüsten


----------



## tonygt (26. Oktober 2011)

Poste mal jemand bitte. Nen Link für Skyrim Anforderungen


----------



## Dominau (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich beweg mich mal bettwärts. Gute nacht


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

Robin Sparkles: Hey Jessica, how's your beaver.
Jessica Glitter: Great! How's your beaver?
Robin Sparkles: Busy as ever!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lhrpXi0HDB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (26. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Poste mal jemand bitte. Nen Link für Skyrim Anforderungen



Auf der buffed Startseite

http://www.buffed.de/The-Elder-Scrolls-5-Skyrim-PC-128680/News/The-Elder-Scrolls-5-Skyrim-Systemanforderungen-fuer-das-Bethesda-Rollenspiel-veroeffentlicht-851478/

Nacht Dominau^^


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2011)

jmd bock auf ne Runde Lol ?


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> jmd bock auf ne Runde Lol ?



Hab eben schon zwei Spiele gemacht


----------



## H2OTest (26. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Auf der buffed Startseite
> 
> http://www.buffed.de...ntlicht-851478/
> 
> Nacht Dominau^^



mist mein prozzi würd leiden ...


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2011)

Phylosoraptor 

falls jmd lust hat


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Phylosoraptor
> 
> falls jmd lust hat



Wad fürn Ding?


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2011)

User ID - Lol


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> User ID - Lol



Ich add dich einfach ma


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

Das Guthaben von 117,22 EUR überweisen wir Ihnen

Vom 17.12.2011 bis 17.10.2012 buchen wir jeweils zum 17. jedes Monats einen
Abschlag von 52,00 EUR (inkl. 19,0 % USt.) ab.



113 Stromguthaben und 8 euro billiger im Monat


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Das Guthaben von 117,22 EUR überweisen wir Ihnen
> 
> Vom 17.12.2011 bis 17.10.2012 buchen wir jeweils zum 17. jedes Monats einen
> Abschlag von 52,00 EUR (inkl. 19,0 % USt.) ab.
> ...



GIEVE! NOW!


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

die kommen gerade recht nachdem der monat strom, telekom, rentenversicherung und jahres beitrag zur haftplichtversicherung mein konto belastete ^^


----------



## Konov (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich geh auch ins Bett, gute Nacht


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich geh auch ins Bett, gute Nacht



Nachti Konov

@Kamsi:

Ach... jetzt tu nicht so, als bräuchtest du Geld. Tzzz


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

alles teuer heutzutage mit dem geld kann ich zum bsp im winter heizen ohne zu frieren ^^

habt du erstmal ne wohnung ^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> alles teuer heutzutage mit dem geld kann ich zum bsp im winter heizen ohne zu frieren ^^
> 
> habt du erstmal ne wohnung ^^



Pah! Kälte muss man überstehen! Ohne Wärme! Man man man.. die Jugend von heute


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

jugend von heute 

also du geboren wurdest da war ich schon in der realschule ^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> jugend von heute
> 
> also du geboren wurdest da war ich schon in der realschule ^^



Glaube ich nüüüüücht  

Wie alt bist du?


----------



## Zonalar (26. Oktober 2011)

*schnarch*...ich gehe schlafen...*gähn*

Jut nacht leud. Sagt bescheid, wenn die Sonne aufgeht *wegkipp*


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

zu alt ^^

ich kenn das tv program wo wir nur 6 sender hatten
ich kenn den c64 und telefon mit wählscheiben
bei mir gabs noch die mauer
twix war noch raiders
star wars kam gerade erst in den kinos raus

karstadt war noch hertie

netto war noch plus

es gab noch die ungesunde junior tüte

mc donalds und burger king kamen gerade erst nach deutschland

es gab nur eine sorte cola es gab nur eine sorte fanta

es gab auf tele5 noch den bim bam bino club mit cpt future, bravestar, raccons usw


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> zu alt ^^
> 
> ich kenn das tv program wo wir nur 6 sender hatten
> ich kenn den c64 und telefon mit wählscheiben
> ...



Ne einfache Zahl hätte gereicht


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2011)

Meine Damen & Herren Guten Abend .


----------



## Dropz (26. Oktober 2011)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Meine Damen & Herren Guten Abend .



Nabend Olli ^^


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2011)

Alles gut bei euch ?


----------



## Dropz (26. Oktober 2011)

außer der Müdigkeit schon ?


----------



## Zonalar (26. Oktober 2011)

Es geht... aber heut geh ich zeitig zu Bett!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (26. Oktober 2011)

Nabend, 


möchte jemand  auch total verstört durch ein Video sein? Dann bitte schön: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hLdmoX8UsRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Raffzahl (26. Oktober 2011)

Nabend.


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> 
> möchte jemand  auch total verstört durch ein Video sein? Dann bitte schön:
> ...





WTF ?


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2011)

Netter Bart ;o


----------



## schneemaus (26. Oktober 2011)

Nabööööööööööööööööööhnd *wink*


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2011)

Casper ist ein Gott ,ich hab heute Morgen sein Album wieder gefunden & muss schon sagen. Ich hab echt vergessen wie göttlich dieser Typ ist


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nabööööööööööööööööööhnd *wink*



MAAAAAAAAAUSIII - Komm ICQ


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (26. Oktober 2011)

ReadyToFall_24 schrieb:


> WTF ?









Bin auch schon wieder weg, Bufflers. Gute Nachti!


----------



## Dropz (26. Oktober 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Bin auch schon wieder weg, Bufflers. Gute Nachti!



nachti


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2011)

trolololololololo





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h7Rq7NKVkTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Oktober 2011)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## schneemaus (26. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> MAAAAAAAAAUSIII - Komm ICQ



Nein, Mausi spielt grade live beim Allgemeinwissensquiz von Sat1 mit. Seit nun fast ner Stunde. Bis jetzt nicht eine Frage falsch beantwortet o.O Sogar die Fragen, wo ich zwischen 2 geraten habe, richtig 

Edit: Hätt ich gewusst, dass das live mitspielen geht, hätt ich vorher schon angefangen. Aber Muddern musste ja noch Desperate Hausscheiß gucken.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Oktober 2011)

zu hause ausziehen ftw


----------



## Dropz (26. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nein, Mausi spielt grade live beim Allgemeinwissensquiz von Sat1 mit. Seit nun fast ner Stunde. Bis jetzt nicht eine Frage falsch beantwortet o.O Sogar die Fragen, wo ich zwischen 2 geraten habe, richtig
> 
> Edit: Hätt ich gewusst, dass das live mitspielen geht, hätt ich vorher schon angefangen. Aber Muddern musste ja noch Desperate Hausscheiß gucken.




toll, dass ich keinen fernseher hab<.<


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nein, Mausi spielt grade live beim Allgemeinwissensquiz von Sat1 mit. Seit nun fast ner Stunde. Bis jetzt nicht eine Frage falsch beantwortet o.O Sogar die Fragen, wo ich zwischen 2 geraten habe, richtig
> 
> Edit: Hätt ich gewusst, dass das live mitspielen geht, hätt ich vorher schon angefangen. Aber Muddern musste ja noch Desperate Hausscheiß gucken.



Da kannst du aber immer noch ins ICQ kommen


----------



## schneemaus (26. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> toll, dass ich keinen fernseher hab<.<



www.sat1.de o.O


----------



## schneemaus (26. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da kannst du aber immer noch ins ICQ kommen



Danach. Vielleicht.


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Abend


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Danach. Vielleicht.



Ich hab da was gefunden, was dich betreffen könnte


----------



## schneemaus (26. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hab da was gefunden, was dich betreffen könnte



Tatsächlich? Wasn?


----------



## Dropz (26. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> www.sat1.de o.O



stimmt


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Oktober 2011)

LFMF und HIMYM!

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2011)

TITTEN


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Oktober 2011)

In nem Roten Kleid, ja...


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2011)

just sain


----------



## Konov (26. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## schneemaus (26. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Guten Abend



Gut Nacht
Mit Rosen bedacht
Mit Näglein besteckt
Schlupf unter die Deck
Morgen früh, wenn Gott will
Wirst du wieder geweckt
Morgen früh, wenn Gott will
Wirst du wieder geweckt...


In diesem Sinne: Gute Nacht


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute :3


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hey Leute :3



Huhu Reflox


----------



## Dropz (27. Oktober 2011)

so re -.-


----------



## Reflox (27. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> so re -.-



angry Dropz is angry :O

Welcome back :3


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> so re -.-



wb, was los?


----------



## Reflox (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin dann mal weg. Vielleicht komme ich nochmals.


----------



## Dropz (27. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal weg. Vielleicht komme ich nochmals.



nacht 

Ich kann mal wieder nicht schlafen  Mir kommt es vor als hätte ich einen Tinitus wenn ich alle geräusche ausmache und versuche zu schlafen-.-


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich kann mal wieder nicht schlafen  Mir kommt es vor als hätte ich einen Tinitus wenn ich alle geräusche ausmache und versuche zu schlafen-.-



Awww 

*Dropz einen Kuschelbär schenk*


----------



## Dropz (27. Oktober 2011)

*kuschelbär dankend annehm*

aber ich glaube der hilf nicht allzu viel und ich muss einfach warten bis ich richtig müde bin


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> *kuschelbär dankend annehm*
> 
> aber ich glaube der hilf nicht allzu viel und ich muss einfach warten bis ich richtig müde bin



Kannst doch auch musik nebenbei hören? Ich mach das mit Podcasts


----------



## Dropz (27. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kannst doch auch musik nebenbei hören? Ich mach das mit Podcasts



Hab alle Podcasts durch die ich für gewöhnlich höre  Musik hab ich eben schon gestestet^^...vergeblich


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Hab alle Podcasts durch die ich für gewöhnlich höre  Musik hab ich eben schon gestestet^^...vergeblich



Hör noch mehr Podcasts ;o


----------



## Dropz (27. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hör noch mehr Podcasts ;o



kannste mir einen empfehlen?


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> kannste mir einen empfehlen?



Was hörste denn für Podcasts?


----------



## Dropz (27. Oktober 2011)

Den HomerJ Podcast, Vanions Podcast, Stevinho talks, den buffed cast, den sc2 scene talk joa das sind die die mir direkt einfallen


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallöchen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=deqmV16hUko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich bin iwie im Vargfieber


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2011)

Yay, ich versuch seit 11 Stunden BF3 zu spielen und es geht nichts


----------



## Saimensays7412 (27. Oktober 2011)

guten Abend


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Frischfleisch! *Messer wetz*
Arosk willste auch ein Stück?
Ich hab gehört die Battlefield3-Beta soll witzig gewesen sein.


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2011)

Nur wenns frischer EA-Mitarbeiterserververaltungs-Schenkel ist.


----------



## Reflox (27. Oktober 2011)

Wer wird denn hier ohne mich Newbies fressen?


----------



## Saimensays7412 (27. Oktober 2011)

bf3 rockt schon ordentlich die Hütte 

vllt sind deswegen soviele genervt, dass ihre Post ned ankommt


----------



## Deanne (27. Oktober 2011)

OMG!! OMG!! OMG!!

Kennt jemand von euch isanyoneup.com? Ich kriege die Bilder nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, oh Gott, TRAUMA!


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nur wenns frischer EA-Mitarbeiterserververaltungs-Schenkel ist.



Keine langezogenen Camperbeine oder Explodierenden Erdrampen?
Kumpel hat die Beta gezockt und da hört man einiges 

EA ist nichtmehr das was es mal war


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> OMG!! OMG!! OMG!!
> 
> Kennt jemand von euch isanyoneup.com? Ich kriege die Bilder nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, oh Gott, TRAUMA!



Manches ist relativ...der Rest verstörend AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH wieso hast du mir das angetan?!?!??!


----------



## Reflox (27. Oktober 2011)

Kurz vor dem Bösen aufgehört zu scrollen und bin daher nicht traumatisiert. Fuck yeah 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Edou mein Bruder!


----------



## Deanne (27. Oktober 2011)

Das schlimme daran ist, dass auf der Seite Mädels zu sehen sind, die ich kenne. Nicht schön ist auch, dass Musiker dabei sind, deren Bands ich mag. 
Ich kann doch NIE WIEDER auf ein Konzert von diesen Bands gehen, ohne immer an die Bilder denken zu müssen. Oh Gott.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das schlimme daran ist, dass auf der Seite Mädels zu sehen sind, die ich kenne. Nicht schön ist auch, dass Musiker dabei sind, deren Bands ich mag.
> Ich kann doch NIE WIEDER auf ein Konzert von diesen Bands gehen, ohne immer an die Bilder denken zu müssen. Oh Gott.



Die du kennst? Woher denn 
Link!


----------



## Deanne (27. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die du kennst? Woher denn
> Link!



Da ist zB. eine Kölnerin dabei, die ich kenne und sofort erkannt habe. Und eine ehemalige Austauschschülerin aus Kanada.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Köln...das ist auch so eine Götterverlassene Stadt!


----------



## Reflox (27. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Da ist zB. eine Kölnerin dabei, die ich kenne und sofort erkannt habe. Und eine ehemalige Austauschschülerin aus Kanada.



Ich könnte diesen Leuten nie mehr in die Augen schauen ohne lachen zu müssen. >.>


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich könnte diesen Leuten nie mehr in die Augen schauen ohne lachen zu müssen. >.>



Und was wenn sie gut Aussehen?


----------



## Deanne (27. Oktober 2011)

Richtig! Ich bin Pro-Düsseldorf und kann mit Köln nichts anfangen, kenne dort auch nur Idioten. Blöd nur, dass dort immer die ganzen Konzerte sind.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Richtig! Ich bin Pro-Düsseldorf und kann mit Köln nichts anfangen, kenne dort auch nur Idioten. Blöd nur, dass dort immer die ganzen Konzerte sind.



Komm nach Münster rüber, da isses nicht weit bis Hamburch da sind auch viele Konzerte


----------



## Reflox (27. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und was wenn sie gut Aussehen?



Dann... auch 
Nur weil sie sicher vermuteten, dass es niemand sehen würde, den sie kennen :3


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Kurz vor dem Bösen aufgehört zu scrollen und bin daher nicht traumatisiert. Fuck yeah
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Woher weißt du das was Böses kommt?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dann... auch
> Nur weil sie sicher vermuteten, dass es niemand sehen würde, den sie kennen :3



Schick denen die Bilder rüber und frag sie ob sie nochmehr davon haben *lach*


----------



## Reflox (27. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das was Böses kommt?



Man sah sowieso schon keine Hose... ._.

@Sean

Oder auf dem Iphone usw. zeigen, mit dem Satz "Hey ich habe dich gefunden..."


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Man sah sowieso schon keine Hose... ._.



Ich hab intuitiv direkt auf Girls geklickt um schlimmeres zu vermeiden. Aber dann...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Reflox (27. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab intuitiv direkt auf Girls geklickt um schlimmeres zu vermeiden. Aber dann...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



Ich hab einfach durchgescrollt ^^


----------



## Konov (27. Oktober 2011)

Abönd mädels


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach durchgescrollt ^^



Ich musste das Undercover machen da ich hier nicht alleine Wohne und jeden Moment hier jemand reinplatzen könnte xD
Könnte Peinlich werden


----------



## Reflox (27. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich musste das Undercover machen da ich hier nicht alleine Wohne und jeden Moment hier jemand reinplatzen könnte xD
> Könnte Peinlich werden







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UpUoArTUBAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich stells mir gerade vor...


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Ach das geht schon xD

Ich hab mein Gehör trainiert. Wenn man ganz viele He... äh Mangas runterlädt kriegt man das schon hin *lach*


----------



## Reflox (27. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ach das geht schon xD
> 
> Ich hab mein Gehör trainiert. Wenn man ganz viele He... äh Mangas runterlädt kriegt man das schon hin *lach*



Bei uns knarrt die Treppe so. Meine Eltern denken immer, sie könnten mich bei irgendetwas erwischen, aber ich hör sie schon so früh, dass ich meist an die Türe stehe und sage "Ich hab keine Pr0ns, "Mangas", Ego-Shooter, Pr0n hefte und kippen im Zimmer, also weg hier!"


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Mit so tollen Häusern war ich nie gesegnet


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2011)

Abend zusammen =)


----------



## Reflox (27. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mit so tollen Häusern war ich nie gesegnet



Hier quietscht,knackt und knarrt alles, das kann einen wahnsinnig machen.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

N'abend Grüner! *kurz afk was Essen*


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hier quietscht,knackt und knarrt alles, das kann einen wahnsinnig machen.


Wie alt ist denn das Haus?^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Aber sind gute Alarmanlagen gegen Eltern und Schäuble!


----------



## Reflox (27. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wie alt ist denn das Haus?^^



puh, keine Ahung, ich würde sagen so um 50-60 :3


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> puh, keine Ahung, ich würde sagen so um 50-60 :3


Dann gehts ja :S
Darf man fragen, wie alt du bist, dass deine Eltern glauben, dich bei sowas erwischen zu können? ^.^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Grad gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was für ein Spass! 

Einfach daneben Stehen und den hier bringen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vKLuEZixWPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (27. Oktober 2011)

wenn ich mir die lets play von battelfield ansehe wo ist der unterschied zu call of duty ?

warum der krieg zwischen den beiden ?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die lets play von battelfield ansehe wo ist der unterschied zu call of duty ?
> 
> warum der krieg zwischen den beiden ?



Andere Frage:
Wozu der Hass zwischen Amis und Kanadiern?
Es hat keinen Sinn Kamsi


----------



## Kamsi (27. Oktober 2011)

aua meine augen bluten - böser link ganz böser link deanne

wie kommt man nur auf solche seiten ?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt noch viel schlimmere Seiten, die will ich euch aber nicht antun


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt noch viel schlimmere Seiten, die will ich euch aber nicht antun


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die lets play von battelfield ansehe wo ist der unterschied zu call of duty ?
> 
> warum der krieg zwischen den beiden ?


Der Unterschied liegt im MP:

Du tötest mit jmd anders einen Spieler.
COD: "DU SCH*** KILLSTEALER, NAP EY!!!!"
BF: "Thx 4 Support"


----------



## Kamsi (27. Oktober 2011)

okay kenn die nur im sp ^^

seanbuddha/deanne wie hält das ein mensch aus ohne verückt zu werden ?

war auf seite 2 oder 3 und das sieht als wär dem typ nen silvester böller im arsch explodiert

erstmal zur therapie auf disney cinemagic findet nemo schauen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Tja wir sind halt dagegen Resistent


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2011)

BF3 ist COD nur auf großen Maps und mit mehr Explosion, mein Fazit nach einen Tag MP (natürlich nicht durchgehend...). Es ist so unübersichtlich, es geht alles so schnell und alle 2 Sekunden fliegt dir was um die Ohren. Zwar geil, aber momentan noch sehr anstrengend. (für mich zumindest.)

Und damit einen schönen guten Abend


----------



## Kamsi (27. Oktober 2011)

du hast dir bestimmt auch damals freiwillig two girls one cup und amen.dlam angeschaut ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xa5fZoyua84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

2 Girls one Cup ist doch normal.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich habs nie gesehen und werde es auch nie sehen! 

Ihr Schweinebuben!


----------



## Kamsi (27. Oktober 2011)

ich will nicht wissen was du nicht normal findest ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich habs nie gesehen und werde es auch nie sehen!
> 
> Ihr Schweinebuben!



Ich krieg dich noch dazu du Lausebub xD


----------



## LeWhopper (27. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 2 Girls one Cup ist doch normal.



Hör auf ich muss gleich kotzen 

Naja bei zwei Mädels und ein Finger musste ich erst lachen da ich an Randy von Southpark gedacht habe. 
Wo es in einer Folge kein Internet gibt und er hat sich am Vorabend noch einen naja er hat eben Fünf gegen Willie gespielt. Und er gibt so bei den Internetseiten "Chinesische Mädchen ko**en sich gegenseitig in ihre Münder" ein.

Aber danach war mein lachen auch schon vorbei.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich will nicht wissen was du nicht normal findest ^^


Nichts ist Normal. Normalität setzt die gleichheit von Abfolgen heraus, und das ist Unmöglich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich krieg dich noch dazu du Lausebub xD



Come at me bro' !


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Come at me bro' !


----------



## Kamsi (27. Oktober 2011)

solang du bei buffed es nicht verlinken tuest ^^ die url konnte ich ja tippen weil die website schon lange offline genommen wurde ^^


wieso muss ich jetzt an seanbuddha wie hier in dem video denken





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XTs_TZFjbJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nachdem ich seine musik hörte und mitbekam das er die tiefen des inets gesehen hat und geschrien hat gibt mir mehr ^^


----------



## Konov (27. Oktober 2011)

@shiki

So gings mir mit BF3 aber auch. Ist zwar geil, macht auch Spass, aber teilweise auch enorm unübersichtlich.


----------



## Reflox (27. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dann gehts ja :S
> Darf man fragen, wie alt du bist, dass deine Eltern glauben, dich bei sowas erwischen zu können? ^.^



Bin wieder da, und will dir die Frage beantworten: 17.

Aber meine Eltern sind halt manchmal härter als die StaSi :I


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bin wieder da, und will dir die Frage beantworten: 17.
> 
> Aber meine Eltern sind halt manchmal härter als die StaSi :I


Sowas könnte ich gar nicht abhaben, vertrauen die dir nicht? O_o


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2011)

Spiel zurück geschickt, auf sowas hab ich jetzt schon keinen bock mehr ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Spiel zurück geschickt, auf sowas hab ich jetzt schon keinen bock mehr ^^


Welches?


----------



## Kamsi (27. Oktober 2011)

blöde flashwerbung von rift.gamespot da hat das ganze forum garnicht mehr geladen nur mit noscript addon gehts erst wieder


----------



## schneemaus (27. Oktober 2011)

Nabend!

Mir is grad was Witziges passiert: Meine Katze liegt neben mir und ist sich am Putzen. Mich hats im Ohr gejuckt und ich bin halt so leicht rein um mich zu kratzen. Wollt grade aufstehen und mir die Finger waschen gehen, da stupst mich meine Katze an. Ich ihr also die Hand hingehalten und was macht die? Schleckt total genüsslich meinen Finger ab. Mein Ohrenschmalz scheint ihr also zu schmecken o.O Und ja, ich war meine Finger waschen, bevor ich hier geschrieben hab


----------



## Kamsi (27. Oktober 2011)

was ist nur mit unseren frauen heute abend los ^^

erst deanne mit ihrer website dann du mit der ohrenschmalz katze ^^


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2011)

Mach ich mit meiner auch immer xD


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> BF3 ist *COD nur auf großen Maps* und mit mehr Explosion



Nein.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich frag mich aber echt, was die da dran findet. Also entweder war's der Putztrieb, oder aber es hat doch geschmeckt. So genüsslich, wie sie mir aber meinen Finger abgeschleckt hat, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie das nur aus Liebe und Putzwille gemacht hat.


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Den HomerJ Podcast, Vanions Podcast, Stevinho talks, den buffed cast, den sc2 scene talk joa das sind die die mir direkt einfallen



Wenn du an Gamespodcasts interessiert bist: 

GamersGlobal Podcast, PC Games Podcast, Ninjalooter Podcast


----------



## LeWhopper (27. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich frag mich aber echt, was die da dran findet. Also entweder war's der Putztrieb, oder aber es hat doch geschmeckt. So genüsslich, wie sie mir aber meinen Finger abgeschleckt hat, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie das nur aus Liebe und Putzwille gemacht hat.



Salz.


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du an Gamespodcasts interessiert bist:
> 
> GamersGlobal Podcast, PC Games Podcast, Ninjalooter Podcast







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lq6tGWFFIvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (27. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein.



*zustimm* CoD und BF3 kommen zwar aus dem selben Genre, sind aber zwei verschiedene Spiele.  Mir persönlich macht BF3 mehr Spaß, weil ich da als Sturmsoldat halt auch einfach nur reanimierend und Medikit werfend durch die Gegend düsen kann.


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> *zustimm* CoD und BF3 kommen zwar aus dem selben Genre, sind aber zwei verschiedene Spiele.  Mir persönlich macht BF3 mehr Spaß, weil ich da als Sturmsoldat halt auch einfach nur reanimierend und Medikit werfend durch die Gegend düsen kann.



Das ist es nicht einmal. BF3 ist deutlich authentischer, sowohl im SP, als auch im MP. Es sieht (wenig überraschend) deutlich besser aus, es gibt Fahrzeuge und Jets etc. - das hebt sich schon deutlich von einem CoD ab.


----------



## LeWhopper (28. Oktober 2011)

Verpasst das super Angebot nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt mehr als vorher zahlen 

Zombie Driver statt 0,99€ für 2,25€.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Oktober 2011)

puh nach 2h fertig mit vortrag vorbereiten. immer aufn letzten drücker!^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Jetzt mehr als vorher zahlen
> 
> Zombie Driver statt 0,99€ für 2,25€.



Du solltest lesen lernen  Das sind 8,99 Euro


----------



## schneemaus (28. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> erst deanne mit ihrer website



Ooooooooooooooooooh mein Gott. Was zur Hölle? Ich bin extra zurück gegangen, weil ich wissen wollte, welche Website. Verdammte...!!!

Kann mir mal einer sagen, was das genau zu bedeuten hat, diese Website? Ich mein... Die stellen sich doch da nicht selbst hoch. Und ich meine... was zur Hölle?!


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ooooooooooooooooooh mein Gott. Was zur Hölle? Ich bin extra zurück gegangen, weil ich wissen wollte, welche Website. Verdammte...!!!
> 
> Kann mir mal einer sagen, was das genau zu bedeuten hat, diese Website? Ich mein... Die stellen sich doch da nicht selbst hoch. Und ich meine... was zur Hölle?!



Was ist an der Seite so schlimm?


----------



## Kamsi (28. Oktober 2011)

razyl schau sie dir an ^^

@schneemaus

das ist die dunkle seite des internets keine ahnung wieso es sowas gibt ^^


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ooooooooooooooooooh mein Gott. Was zur Hölle? Ich bin extra zurück gegangen, weil ich wissen wollte, welche Website. Verdammte...!!!
> 
> Kann mir mal einer sagen, was das genau zu bedeuten hat, diese Website? Ich mein... Die stellen sich doch da nicht selbst hoch. Und ich meine... was zur Hölle?!



Ich frag mich was Deanne auf der Seite verloren hat ^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> razyl schau sie dir an ^^



Hab ich... gibt schlimmeres im Internet


----------



## Kamsi (28. Oktober 2011)

alter was zur hölle ist mit der jugend los ich habe ja schon storys von 12 jährigen gehört die regelmässig porno streams onlien schauen aber wenn jetzt der 2te jugendlich davon spricht das die seite nicht schlimm ist


----------



## Jester (28. Oktober 2011)

Das Internet ist wie ein Kreuzfahrtdampfer auf einem Ozean. Der kleine Pool auf dem Sonnendeck sind die "normalen" Internetseiten. Der Ozean ist Porn und kranke Scheisse. Welcome to the internet.


----------



## Saji (28. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das ist es nicht einmal. BF3 ist deutlich authentischer, sowohl im SP, als auch im MP. Es sieht (wenig überraschend) deutlich besser aus, es gibt Fahrzeuge und Jets etc. - das hebt sich schon deutlich von einem CoD ab.



Gut, soweit wollte ich nicht gehen. Ich habe das neue CoD nicht gespielt, einfach weil ich nach MW und MW2 vom Multiplayer immer noch nicht angetan war. Dafür fand ich die Kampagne bei CoD immer sehr schön. Die habe ich dafür bei BF3 noch nicht gespielt, weil mich da der MP mehr fasziniert. ^^


----------



## iShock (28. Oktober 2011)

@Podcasts Game One Podcast wäre da noch zu erwähnen (kann auch sein das ichs überlesen hab )


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> alter was zur hölle ist mit der jugend los ich habe ja schon storys von 12 jährigen gehört die regelmässig porno streams onlien schauen aber wenn jetzt der 2te jugendlich davon spricht das die seite nicht schlimm ist



Ein Bild auf der Seite ist schlimm... ansonsten ist da doch nichts? o.o


----------



## LeWhopper (28. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du solltest lesen lernen  Das sind 8,99 Euro



Scheiss dummer Strich xD

8,99&#8364;


Edit:


Kamsi schrieb:


> alter was zur hölle ist mit der jugend los ich habe ja schon storys von 12 jährigen gehört die regelmässig porno streams onlien schauen aber wenn jetzt der 2te jugendlich davon spricht das die seite nicht schlimm ist





schneemaus schrieb:


> Ooooooooooooooooooh mein Gott. Was zur Hölle? Ich bin extra zurück gegangen, weil ich wissen wollte, welche Website. Verdammte...!!!
> 
> Kann mir mal einer sagen, was das genau zu bedeuten hat, diese Website? Ich mein... Die stellen sich doch da nicht selbst hoch. Und ich meine... was zur Hölle?!





Deanne schrieb:


> OMG!! OMG!! OMG!!



Man geht auf die Seite und die Ironie trifft einen hart^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Oktober 2011)

die website braucht wirklich fürn hintergrund goodbye horses ^^

anders kann man die seite nicht beschreiebn ^^

das ist die musik wo der psychopath aus schweigen der lämmer zu tanzt und seine brustweste schneidert aus menschenhaut ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (28. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> die website braucht wirklich fürn hintergrund goodbye horses ^^
> 
> anders kann man die seite nicht beschreiebn ^^
> 
> das ist die musik wo der psychopath zu tanzt und seine brustweste schneidert aus menschenhaut ^^



Die Musik?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X_DVS_303kQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Oktober 2011)

jo wobei ich ne bessere version 2 oder 4 seiten zurück gepostet hattete ^^

vieleicht ist die jugend heute einfach zu reizüberflutet und zu früh abgestumpft

ich mein als ich jung war war die höchste grafik die wir hatten snes und c64er und gameboy


heutzutage kann die jugend foltern und töten mit 3dbrillen am pc und hat durchs internet zugriff auf alles


----------



## LeWhopper (28. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> jo wobei ich ne bessere version 2 oder 4 seiten zurück gepostet hattete ^^
> 
> vieleicht ist die jugend heute einfach zu reizüberflutet und zu früh abgestumpft
> 
> ...



Same. Aber mein erstes "brutales" Spiel war Unreales Turnier^^ Keine Ahnung ob es heute noch auf dem Index steht

Original mit der Oma im Laden gekauft. Und? Bin ich durch die Schule Amok gelaufen? Ne. Wie du schon sagst wird die Jugend immer bescheuerter. 
Auch wenn ich selbst noch nicht über 30 bin xD


----------



## Kamsi (28. Oktober 2011)

wobei gewaltspiele kann ich nocht verstehen

aber ich kann der jugend nicht vergeben das sie sich justin biber,tokio hotel, sido, bushido anhören und sich sendungen wie dsds, raus aus den schulden, der freak und das modell usw anschauen


----------



## iShock (28. Oktober 2011)

machen ja auch nicht alle - und dass das nur jugendliche sich reinziehen möchte ich stark bezweifeln


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wobei gewaltspiele kann ich nocht verstehen
> 
> aber ich kann der jugend nicht vergeben das sie sich* justin biber,tokio hotel*, *sido, bushido* anhören und sich sendungen wie dsds, raus aus den schulden, der freak und das modell usw anschauen



Was ist daran schlimm? Musikgeschmack ist halt verschieden


----------



## LeWhopper (28. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wobei gewaltspiele kann ich nocht verstehen
> 
> aber ich kann der jugend nicht vergeben das sie sich justin biber,tokio hotel, sido, bushido anhören und sich sendungen wie dsds, raus aus den schulden, der freak und das modell usw anschauen



Ein Freund und ich haben früher als Aushilfen im Supermarkt gearbeitet. Da haben wir uns immer über Tokio Hotel lustig gemacht. 

Durch den Konsum. Hinters Regal am Ende des Gangs.^^


----------



## Kamsi (28. Oktober 2011)

war nur nen bsp ^^

sie sind so austauschbar und gecastet

damals gabs noch mehr richtige musiker aber heutzutage wird ja das maximale einspielergebnis gesucht auf kosten der musik


----------



## Skatero (28. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> war nur nen bsp ^^
> 
> sie sind so austauschbar und gecastet
> 
> damals gabs noch mehr richtige musiker aber heutzutage wird ja das maximale einspielergebnis gesucht auf kosten der musik



Ich glaube kaum, dass du schon wirklich mal Musik von Sido gehört hast.


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass du schon wirklich mal Musik von Sido gehört hast.



Seine letzten Songs waren gar nicht mal so schlecht


----------



## Jester (28. Oktober 2011)

In Vorbereitung auf die Party heut abend:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xasWWuXq7Bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> In Vorbereitung auf die Party heut abend:



Was fürne Party?


----------



## Jester (28. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was fürne Party?



18. Geburtstag einer Freundin.
Sobald wir an die Boxen kommen wird es nurnoch Bieber, Take That, Robbie Williams und Backstreet Boys geben.
Dazu säuft es sich am Besten.


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> 18. Geburtstag einer Freundin.
> Sobald wir an die Boxen kommen wird es nurnoch Bieber, Take That, Robbie Williams und Backstreet Boys geben.
> Dazu säuft es sich am Besten.



Alkoholiker! :<


----------



## Jester (28. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alkoholiker! :<



Ich kann nicht leugnen, was wahr und gerecht ist. Besagte Freundin zieht grad um, d.h. leergeräumtes Haus sowie all die alten Haudegen an einem Ort. 
Der epische Wettstreit zwischen meiner und einer anderen Schule wird wahrscheinlich auch in eine Fortsetzung gehen, heute Abend wird sich das Schicksal dieser Welt entscheiden.


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht leugnen, was wahr und gerecht ist. Besagte Freundin zieht grad um, d.h. leergeräumtes Haus sowie all die alten Haudegen an einem Ort.
> Der epische Wettstreit zwischen meiner und einer anderen Schule wird wahrscheinlich auch in eine Fortsetzung gehen, heute Abend wird sich das Schicksal dieser Welt entscheiden.



2012 geht so oder so die Welt unter...


----------



## Kamsi (28. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2012 geht so oder so die Welt unter...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wLRwF5ZKCxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (28. Oktober 2011)

nabend


----------



## Jester (28. Oktober 2011)

Up the Irons! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pf_ZjSK7aJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> nabend



Hast du meine Antwort bzgl. Podcasts gelesen?

Nabend btw


----------



## Dropz (28. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hast du meine Antwort bzgl. Podcasts gelesen?
> 
> Nabend btw



wo was wie? 

Ok habs gefunden @Razyl


----------



## LeWhopper (28. Oktober 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> In Vorbereitung auf die Party heut abend:



Kill him with fire


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ok habs gefunden @Razyl



DANN GOOOOO! Downloaden


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2011)

Vodka trinkt man pur & kalt ,das macht 100 Jahre alt.


----------



## Zonalar (28. Oktober 2011)

Guten morgen zusammen.
..ich bin schon wieder wach o.Ô War vorauszusehen, wenn ich schon um 21.00 wegkippe 

Dafür hab ich jetzt schön Zeit, endlich mal wieder Wäsche zu waschen.


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2011)

Sorry das war der falsche Thread o_o


----------



## Dropz (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich eröffne mal


----------



## Reflox (28. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend =)


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vkF0vDrro_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der warscheinlich beste Ohrwurm den ich je hatte 
Hi Schwärmer!
Habt ihr grad alle wichtigeres zutun oder wieso Antwortet niemand xD Tote Hose!


----------



## Reflox (28. Oktober 2011)

Hast du ein spannendes Thema oder so?^^


----------



## Konov (28. Oktober 2011)

War grad Billard zocken. Jetzt ist hier mehr los. ^^

Guten abend allerseits!


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Oktober 2011)

Ne, eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2011)

Hat sich eigentlich jemand BF3 von euch geholt?


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Oktober 2011)

Nein, da ich:
A nicht auf so nen Geballer steh und
B gehört habe das es nicht sooo der Knüller sein soll.


----------



## Reflox (28. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g5_IoKsjp-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Criken <3


----------



## Konov (28. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich jemand BF3 von euch geholt?



Ne, hatte schon vor ner Woche storniert.

Irgendwie ist da kaum Lust zu zocken geblieben und nach dem Origin Debakel, hab ich erstmal keine Lust mehr auf EA Produkte.
Zumal ich meine Zockzeit auch gut einteilen muss und da Skyrim am 11.11. rauskommt, werd ich froh sein, wenn ich dafür Zeit finde.

Also BF3 ist schon ein tolles Spiel, die Beta hat tierisch Bock gemacht. Aber kein MUSS.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Oktober 2011)

Oh Mann ist das Peinlich...
Ich habe dieses ibash-Zitat auf anhieb Verstanden!
<Eberlin> Nichts beschleunigt Windows besser, als die guten 9.81m/s^2


----------



## Dropz (28. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oh Mann ist das Peinlich...
> Ich habe dieses ibash-Zitat auf anhieb Verstanden!
> <Eberlin> Nichts beschleunigt Windows besser, als die guten 9.81m/s^2



bis zum komma verstehe ich es


----------



## H2OTest (28. Oktober 2011)

das ist die erdbeschleunigung


----------



## Reflox (28. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das ist die erdbeschleunigung



Witz komm raus, du bist umstellt?^^

Ich kapier ihn immernoch nicht... :<


----------



## H2OTest (28. Oktober 2011)

Nichts beschleunigt Windows schneller, als es vom Dach fallen zu lassen.  So besser?


----------



## Dropz (28. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das ist die erdbeschleunigung



stimmt aber ich fand das format irritierend


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2011)

Nabend c:


----------



## Dropz (28. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nabend c:



hiho


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2011)

alles fit bei euch ?


----------



## Konov (28. Oktober 2011)

Jo und bei dir?


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2011)

auch auch


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2011)

Alles explodiert und ich mag BF3 =)


----------



## Dropz (29. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alles explodiert und ich mag BF3 =)



will auch :<


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> will auch :<



Kaufs dir?


----------



## Olliruh (29. Oktober 2011)

Nein


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Oktober 2011)

Die Kampagne nervt mich eigentlich nur.

Gegner können durch Mauerritzen schießen, ich nicht. Die Teamkollegen sind dumm wie Brot und kriegen alleine gar nichts auf die Reihe. Auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad sind die Speicherpunkte echt unfair verteilt. Hab ja kein Problem damit, 10 Minuten lang von Deckung zu Deckung zu hüpfen, aber wenn ich das dann eine Stunde lang machen muss, weil mich ständig ein Kollege blockt oder noch besser, direkt ins MG-Feuer schiebt, nervt es einfach nur noch. Übrigens lustig, dass man durch Leichen durchkriechen kann, allerdings nur, wenn man sich beeilt, denn nach ein paar Sekunden ploppen sie ins Nichts. Schon seltsam für ein Spiel, das hauptsächlich über Grafik punkten will.


----------



## Tilbie (29. Oktober 2011)

Abend.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Oktober 2011)

Linkin Park ist live krass gut


----------



## H2OTest (29. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Linkin Park ist live krass gut



wie wo was?


----------



## Olliruh (29. Oktober 2011)

Viva Worldstage

jetzt vorbei


----------



## H2OTest (29. Oktober 2011)

sag das doch mal früher -.-


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Kampagne nervt mich eigentlich nur.
> 
> Gegner können durch Mauerritzen schießen, ich nicht. Die Teamkollegen sind dumm wie Brot und kriegen alleine gar nichts auf die Reihe. Auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad sind die Speicherpunkte echt unfair verteilt. Hab ja kein Problem damit, 10 Minuten lang von Deckung zu Deckung zu hüpfen, aber wenn ich das dann eine Stunde lang machen muss, weil mich ständig ein Kollege blockt oder noch besser, direkt ins MG-Feuer schiebt, nervt es einfach nur noch. Übrigens lustig, dass man durch Leichen durchkriechen kann, allerdings nur, wenn man sich beeilt, denn nach ein paar Sekunden ploppen sie ins Nichts. Schon seltsam für ein Spiel, das hauptsächlich über Grafik punkten will.



Klingt hart, aber hört sich spontan an wie irgendein Billo-Shooter von 1998. ^^


----------



## Panorama123 (29. Oktober 2011)

mal ehrlich, keine Sau kauft sich einen Battlefield-Teil wegen der Kampagne, hatte keine große Erwartungen, die Geschichte hat mich jedoch trotzdem dazu verleitet es durchzuspielen...finds eigentlich ganz nett inszeniert.
Aber hingegen dem SP hat der MP alle meine Erwartungen übertroffen nach der grausigen BETA. Macht tierisch Laune. 

EDIT: Achja. Naja DICE wollt schon von Anfang an mit dem MP-Part punkten wegen BF 2 undso. Ich finde die Eninge nach wie vor überragend. Animationen. Sound. Und auch Grafik sind top.


----------



## Dropz (29. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kaufs dir?



ich kämpfe immernoch mit mir selbst


----------



## Tilbie (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich merk schon, Top-Thema: BF3.

Ich geh lieber ins Bett, ich wünsche allen noch eine schöne Nacht.


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ich merk schon, Top-Thema: BF3.
> 
> Ich geh lieber ins Bett, ich wünsche allen noch eine schöne Nacht.



Ach für mich is das Thema gegessen, ich spiels net


----------



## Kamsi (29. Oktober 2011)

rtl2 hat lesbian vampire killers das ende gekürzt - man hat den schwulen werwolf garnicht mehr gesehen im sonnenaufgang

immer dieses zensur ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (29. Oktober 2011)

BF3 ? Wenn ich nen Game suche wo ich sofort sterbe wenn ich nur stehe, dann spiele ich Operation Flashpoint xD

Aber mal zu was anderem. Ich habe seid ich mit wow aufgehört habe (siehe ein paar Seiten weiter hinten) damit begonnen alle Spiele von (dem geldgeilen) Activision-Blizzard zu boykottieren.

Da finde ich die Nachricht zu MW3 mal gar nicht so schlecht Gamestar Link

Da pisst sich Activision-Blizzard mal wieder schön selbst ans Bein


----------



## Saji (29. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> BF3 ? Wenn ich nen Game suche wo ich sofort sterbe wenn ich nur stehe, dann spiele ich Operation Flashpoint xD
> 
> Aber mal zu was anderem. Ich habe seid ich mit wow aufgehört habe (siehe ein paar Seiten weiter hinten) damit begonnen alle Spiele von (dem geldgeilen) Activision-Blizzard zu boykottieren.
> 
> ...



Haha, zu geil. Kaum hat die Seite geladen startet die Werbung zu BF3. 

Ganz ab von der lustigen Werbeschaltung; Petras "Beiträge" reißen mich wirklich nicht vom Hocker. Das aber, was zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen ist, hingegen schon eher. CoD geht einen sehr seltsamen Weg, wie ich finde. Und ein Monatsabo für einen MP-Shooter? Nein danke.

Activision-Blizzard ist geldgeil? Wie schlimm. Sie versuchen Gewinn zu erwirtschaften, steinigt sie! Natürlich ist die Art und Weise, wie sie es versuchen, höchst zweifelhaft, aber deswegen sind sie kein krimineller Verein. Auch ein EA, Bethesda oder Mojang ist kein Wohlfahrtsverein.

Aber wie dem auch sei, ich gehe jetzt wieder BF3 spielen, auf der PS3 versteht sich. Völlig ohne Origin, mit einem Ingame-Serverbrowser und der Gewissheit eines meiner Lieblingsspiele über den Fernseher flimmern zu sehen. Ah, da fällt mir gerade etwas ein. Ich habe vorgestern mit einem alten Freund wieder mal über ICQ gechattet. Er sagte, der PC sei für ihn schon seit Langem als Gamingplattform gestorben. Ich musste erst darüber schmunzeln. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht steckt darin ja doch mehr Wahrheit als man glauben möchte.


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Aber wie dem auch sei, ich gehe jetzt wieder BF3 spielen, auf der PS3 versteht sich. Völlig ohne Origin, mit einem Ingame-Serverbrowser und der Gewissheit eines meiner Lieblingsspiele über den Fernseher flimmern zu sehen. Ah, da fällt mir gerade etwas ein. Ich habe vorgestern mit einem alten Freund wieder mal über ICQ gechattet. Er sagte, der PC sei für ihn schon seit Langem als Gamingplattform gestorben. Ich musste erst darüber schmunzeln. *Aber wer weiß, vielleicht steckt darin ja doch mehr Wahrheit als man glauben möchte.*



Nö, nicht so wirklich. Vor allem dank MMOs, Free2play-Spielen und Strategie-Spielen. Und auch ein Publisher verzichtet ungern auf noch mehr Gewinn und wenn man nur lieblos eine Umsetzung auf den Markt wirft. 

Und hey, ich kann auch BF3 problemlos spielen. Vor allem in hübsch


----------



## LeWhopper (29. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Haha, zu geil. Kaum hat die Seite geladen startet die Werbung zu BF3.
> 
> CoD geht einen sehr seltsamen Weg, wie ich finde. Und ein Monatsabo für einen MP-Shooter? Nein danke.



Anfangs war es so geplant das die PC Version exakt der Konsolenversion gleichen sollte.

Aber jetzt hat sich Activision-Blizzard dafür entschieden für PC Spieler eine Lite Version rauszubringen. Ohne neue Karten und Waffen. Ohne Wettbewerbe und ohne Statistiken.

Natürlich auch ohne Monatsgebühr. Also kein CoD Elite für PC Spieler. Aber dafür bekommt man ja nicht mal ein komplettes Spiel.


----------



## Arosk (29. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, nicht so wirklich. Vor allem dank MMOs, Free2play-Spielen und Strategie-Spielen. Und auch ein Publisher verzichtet ungern auf noch mehr Gewinn und wenn man nur lieblos eine Umsetzung auf den Markt wirft.
> 
> Und hey, ich kann auch BF3 problemlos spielen. Vor allem in hübsch



Kannst ja mal bei uns aufm Server vorbeischauen, einfach Bratwa in die Suche


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2011)

Abööönd!


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend 

Weisst du zufällig, ob die Quali von Windows Movie Maker gut ist? Mein Sony Vegas macht alle meine Videos asynchron =/


----------



## Kamsi (29. Oktober 2011)

nabend ich habe gemerkt das ich in letzter zeit nicht länger als 2 stunden am stück singelplayer spiele spielen kann weil einfach mir dann die lust fehlt - hat einer das auch schonmal gehabt ?


----------



## Kamsi (29. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Weisst du zufällig, ob die Quali von Windows Movie Maker gut ist? Mein Sony Vegas macht alle meine Videos asynchron =/



die qualität ist freieinstellbar von smartphone bis hd - aber du kannst nur ins wmv format speichern


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2011)

Nabend: 
@ Kamsi: Kommt drauf an, was für ein Spiel^^ Donkey Kong zb macht mir nur im Koop fun, alleine nicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> nabend ich habe gemerkt das ich in letzter zeit nicht länger als 2 stunden am stück singelplayer spiele spielen kann weil einfach mir dann die lust fehlt - hat einer das auch schonmal gehabt ?



Ich hab exakt das gleiche Problem. Bis auf den BF3 Singleplayer (den ich gut fand, zwar auch am Stück an einem Abend durch) zocke ich nie länger als eine Stunde. Sei es Minecraft, Borderlands, L4D2 oder Games auf der Konsole.

Btw Nabend


----------



## Kamsi (29. Oktober 2011)

naja adventures konnte mich bis jetzt länger am stück fesslen und rpgs während shooter teils mich langweilen selbst mit scripted events und so oder strategie spiele wo es immer nur die selben missionsziele gibt.

ich hatte es damals schon bei assassins creed vieleicht liegts auch einfach drann das mir atm die konzentration wohl fehlt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir wird es sich glaube ich mit Skyrim ändern.


----------



## Tilbie (29. Oktober 2011)

Abend.


----------



## Kamsi (29. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es sich glaube ich mit Skyrim ändern.



oblivion habe ich heute noch nicht fertig immer wieder neu angefangen und dann in den nebenquesr verloren gegen und es fehlte nen roter faden ^^


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> die qualität ist freieinstellbar von smartphone bis hd - aber du kannst nur ins wmv format speichern



okay danke. 

Ich spiele atm. mehr Multiplayer als Singleplayer. Am liebsten Killing Floor, das bockt richtig und kann schonmal einen Abend fressen. :3


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2011)

Hab einmal die hauptquest gemacht, aber sonst immer die Nebenquests. 
Da waren immer die besseren Geschichten ^.^


----------



## Kamsi (29. Oktober 2011)

multiplayer ist ja was anderes ^^

und wie haste den den faden bei der hauptstory behalten ?


----------



## Tilbie (29. Oktober 2011)

Jo, die Gilden waren in Oblivion geil, vor allem die Dunkle Bruderschaft 

Hauptquest hab ich ein mal durchgespielt und dann nie wieder.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> multiplayer ist ja was anderes ^^
> 
> und wie haste den den faden bei der hauptstory behalten ?


Scheuklappenmodus. 
Hab mir einmal, nachdem ich immer in der Welt herumgestromert bin gedacht "Ach komm, machste mal die Hauptquest" und dann mit Tunnelblick durch.


Spoiler



Ich fand die Inszenierung vor allem am Ende als der Avatar da erscheint gar nicht schlecht, aber zb die Magierquests mit den Nekromanten oder einfach manche anderen Quests wie 
das Lovecraftgeschichte-ähnliche Dorf mit den Stimmen in den Höhlen waren dann doch immer interessanter^^


----------



## Kamsi (29. Oktober 2011)

leider sah man als vampir total scheisse aus ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> leider sah man als vampir total scheisse aus ^^


Hat aber Spaß gemacht^^
Auch wenns zu einfach war, man konnte sich nachts eh immer die Bettler aussuchen 
Oder wenn man das eine Haus mit Bediensteter gekauft hatte die eben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Oktober 2011)

Hmm der Steam Halloween Sale ist interessant. Schade, dass ich kein Click n Buy mehr habe... ._. Sherlock Homes vs Jack the Ripper wär mal was. ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Oktober 2011)

Wohoo... FO3 mit Haufen Mods wieder gestartet... jetzt muss ich nur noch passende Grafikeinstellungen finden für die ganze Hi-Res Texturen und Modells...


----------



## Kamsi (29. Oktober 2011)

am 15.11 kommt ja fallout 3 mit allen dlcs in die softwarepyramide ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Oktober 2011)

Fallout 3 und auch NV ist bei mir nie richtig angekommen. Ich fand das Interface schrecklich und die Grafik auch irgendwie nicht so das Wahre, keine Ahnung wieso. :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Oktober 2011)

Schön für die Pyramide


----------



## tonygt (29. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hat aber Spaß gemacht^^
> Auch wenns zu einfach war, man konnte sich nachts eh immer die Bettler aussuchen
> Oder wenn man das eine Haus mit Bediensteter gekauft hatte die eben.



Zu einfach ist stellenweise auf jeden fall, macht aber trotzdem Spaß, bin grad wieder dabei es nochmal durchzuzocken. Finde nur das die Quests am Ende bei der Dunklen Bruderschaft etwas eintönig werden, so von wegen einfach zum Zielort gehen und töten. Da ist die Quests mit dem Hauptmann oder in dem Haus schon deutlich geiler


----------



## Kamsi (29. Oktober 2011)

phantomkommando auf sat1 ^^

wieder mal nen guter alter arnie film ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Fallout 3 und auch NV ist bei mir nie richtig angekommen. Ich fand das Interface schrecklich und die Grafik auch irgendwie nicht so das Wahre, keine Ahnung wieso. :/



Ich finde leider, dass Skyrim vom Grafikstil extrem New Vegas ähnelt. Kann mich nicht so recht darauf freuen, die Screens sehen echt schlimm aus teilweise. Ich hoffe nur, dass bisher *sämtliche* Screens von der XBox stammen.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Oktober 2011)

Hiho ihr verrückten!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2011)

Tach Buddha


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Oktober 2011)

*Grüne Brille aufsetz*
Alles...so....Grün!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2vBUaGP7L3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich fühl mich grad komplett Sinnfrei...
könnte aber auch daran liegen das ich total müde bin :O


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich finde leider, dass Skyrim vom Grafikstil extrem New Vegas ähnelt. Kann mich nicht so recht darauf freuen, die Screens sehen echt schlimm aus teilweise. Ich hoffe nur, dass bisher *sämtliche* Screens von der XBox stammen.



Das kommt vielleicht auch daher, dass die Engine so ziemlich die selbe ist, seit mind. Oblivion die sie für eben Oblivion, FO3, FO:NV und jetzt Skyrim benutzen...


----------



## Petersburg (29. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man ist meine neue Ordnung der Tage nicht toll? Endlich kann man sich nicht mehr über Montage aufregen!


----------



## Tilbie (29. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Das kommt vielleicht auch daher, dass die Engine so ziemlich die selbe ist, seit mind. Oblivion die sie für eben Oblivion, FO3, FO:NV und jetzt Skyrim benutzen...


Jup. Find diese Engine schrecklich. 2006 wars ja noch nice aber jetzt :/

@Petersburg: Kapier ich net O.o


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

Naja so schlimm find ichs ja jetzt nicht... Die Engine reicht vollkommen aus und wenn man sich noch ein paar Mods installiert für bessere Texturen, mehr Pflanzen usw. dann sieht es auch wirklich wundervoll aus...


----------



## Tilbie (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich find sie hässlich 

Is aber auch Geschmackssache.

Bin müde, deshalb begebe ich mich nun ins Land der Träume, gute Nacht an alle!


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

Naja ich sehe weder Objektive noch sehr viel Subjektive Ansatzpunkte für ein nicht mögen...

Das was man nicht mögen kann, liegt eigentlich vollkommen nur am Designer der Spielwelt, der Qualität der von Haus aus installierten Texturen und den Grafikeinstellungen bei einem selbst...

Edit: 
Was man aber sagen muss ist... die World Designer von Bethesda... haben definitiv kein Blick fürs Detail... große Welt als ganzes oder kleinere Teile sind ganz gut... aber die einzelnen Zellen sind dann doch irgendwie... gewöhnungsbedüftig...


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

Alter ich bin grad sooo happy *.*


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

Was ist passiert? Hirn hinter Herniabelasteten Hoffnungsvollen Heimverweigerern hochgeholt?


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

1 1/2 Stunden gemosht *-*
Mayo 3 Konzert in Hagen
T-Shirt kannst du auswringen so durchgeschwitzt ist das
Im Pit geshuffelt D
Nen Plek gefangen ,durfte den Refrain von Meet you singen )
& bei Never Again mit ner Freundin im Pit rumgemacht 

BESTE BAND & KONZERT EVER !


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

also ich fand fallout new vegas nicht hässlich ^^

bzw wächter der nacht auf rtl2 

leider nicht so gut wie das buch aber immer noch cool ^^

nur das ich in teil 3 und new vegas keine ghule sehen konnte - die sind bäh würg kotz


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

*Mayo*naise?

Edit:
Achja check lieber ob die Freundin... nicht irgendwelche falschen Vorstellungen kriegt... könnte sonst arg bös enden... nicht, dass ich dann nicht meinen Spaß daran hätte...

Und ja, wie gesagt, die Engine sieht schon extrem hübsch aus, mit der ein oder anderen Mod (Imaginator, ein paar "Design" Änderungen ala Mehr oder weniger Pflanzen) sieht es sogar perfekt aus!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Oktober 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> (BILD)
> Man ist meine neue Ordnung der Tage nicht toll? Endlich kann man sich nicht mehr über Montage aufregen!


Haha, sehr gut 




Nabend Bufflers! Wie geht's ' wie steht's?


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich mag bei F:NV Oblivion usw. vorallem, dass man echt jeden Müll mitnehmen kann. Auch sonst muss ich sagen, ich liebe die Engine, genau wie die Texturen. Es macht diese Spiele halt einfach einzigartig.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

Ohja der Hardcore Modus ist da echt nett auch wenn er mir nur in den ersten 4-5 Stunden Probleme bereitete und ich danach echt kein Problem mehr hatte etwas zu essen oder zu trinken zu finden oder für Heilung zu sorgen...


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2011)

Jungs, BF3 auf unserem Server! JETZT!


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

ich finds nur schade das die beim nexus die besten modder einfach so bannen


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, bei dem Grafik-Thema kann ich mich nicht einklinken

Wärt ihr beim Thema


Selor schrieb:


> *Mayo*naise?


geblieben, hätte ich mich noch nützlich beteiligen können


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung, bin da nur wirklich selten...

Edit:
HA! Ich hab den Quoting*Fail* gesehen!


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

ihr hättest aus der mayo nur wieder sex themen gemacht


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ihr hättest aus der mayo nur wieder sex themen gemacht



Du Ferkel! D:


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

DU bist der einzige der grad in die Richtung rannte und den Sperrriegel übersah


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

ich vermisse irgendwie unsere frauen im nachschwärmer - die waren damals auch noch aktiver ^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, bin da nur wirklich selten...
> 
> Edit:
> HA! Ich hab den Quoting*Fail* gesehen!


  *unschuldig pfeif*



Kamsi schrieb:


> ihr hättest aus der mayo nur wieder sex themen gemacht



 Das hast du jetzt daraus interpretiert


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> *unschuldig pfeif*



Deine NinjaCorrecting Skills sind echt unter aller Sau... hättest auf Thinking with Speed skillen sollen!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Deine NinjaCorrecting Skills sind echt unter aller Sau... hättest auf Thinking with Speed skillen sollen!


Tja, da habe ich mich wohl hoffnungslos verskillt...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Hlu_nggjNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




EDIT: Das Ende/der Schnitt vom Video ist echt verka....verskillt...


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Tja, da habe ich mich wohl hoffnungslos verskillt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Japp, hätteste deinen Namen besser benutzen sollen...


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Japp, hätteste deinen Namen besser benutzen sollen...



Leider hat mein übermäßiger Milkshake-Konsum zu einem Dauer-Hirnfrost geführt...


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

Dauer Hirnfrost... Mhm... du weißt was mit Pferden passiert die's nicht mehr schaffen?


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Dauer Hirnfrost... Mhm... du weißt was mit Pferden passiert die's nicht mehr schaffen?



Ich werde zu Wurst verarbeitet?


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

Na ich dachte eher an leckeren Sauerbraten mit Klösen^^

The Subways sind garnicht so schlecht...


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> The Subways sind garnicht so schlecht...



und Milow erst <3 

EDIT: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WH7ho20Mf7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Läuft in Dauerschleife bei mir...

EDIT 2  : Ja, ich hab mich grade 3 Mal vertippt und den falschen Link gepostet.... es ist schon spät...


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2011)

Nabend =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> und Milow erst <3



Also so verzweifelt bin ich dann doch net...


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Also so verzweifelt bin ich dann doch net...


 


Nabend Razyl, auch du darfst ihn einmal boxen...


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Subways sind garnicht so schlecht...



besonders freitag wenn thunfisch gibt für 2,50  ansonsten ist der veggie lecker


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> besonders freitag wenn thunfisch gibt für 2,50  ansonsten ist der veggie lecker



Ich meinte grad lustigerweise nicht diese komische... Kette da... sondern meiner einer hat nebenbei den WDR Rockpalast laufen...


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Na ich dachte eher an leckeren Sauerbraten mit Klösen^^
> 
> The Subways sind garnicht so schlecht...






Kamsi schrieb:


> besonders freitag wenn thunfisch gibt für 2,50  ansonsten ist der veggie lecker






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

axxo bei mir rtl2 ^^

subway ist das ne band ?

zu spät und zu müde schon wieder ich habe bei brains qoute von kitti "sauerbraten mit klöten" gelesen


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

Japp 'The Subways'

Und falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist Subway hat noch viel mehr bedeutungen als "Komische Pseudofastfoodkette" ^^


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

subway ist die u bahn in england und usa ^^

bzw battlefield 3 hat coolen humor bei den lets play videos bissel gehört ^^

macht diesmal keinen fehler wie bei bin laden
die usa ist ein land gegründet von terroisten für terroisten


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich klink mich mal aus der Sandwich/Band/etc. - Diskussion aus und geh schlafen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=12PsUW-8ge4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nachti, Bufflers!


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

Weichei!


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde dann auch mal schlafen gehen. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Nabend Razyl, auch du darfst ihn einmal boxen...



Ich box keine Selors


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

Na toll... und jetzt? Ich mein Ich hab kein Problem damit Selbstgespräche zu führen... aber das wird mir eh als Spam ausgelegt...

Edit: Razyl hat Angst das ich ihn einfach platt roll xD


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy9yFfZ9dJQ&t=2m25s

da beginnt der dialog ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Edit: Razyl hat Angst das ich ihn einfach platt roll xD



Nein, ich haue nur keine Menschen. Bin ein friedlicher Mensch


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

Dann wirds nur umso einfacher für mich


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Weisst du zufällig, ob die Quali von Windows Movie Maker gut ist? Mein Sony Vegas macht alle meine Videos asynchron =/



Wenn die Frage an mich gerichtet war, ich kenn mich damit nicht sonderlich gut aus. ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann wirds nur umso einfacher für mich



Pah! Angeber...


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

Angeber? Bitte was?


----------



## LeWhopper (30. Oktober 2011)

Wieso bin ich der einzige blöde der für heute die Nachtschicht übernimmt?

Genau dann wenn die blöde Uhr wieder umgestellt wird. Heute eine Stunde länger arbeiten. Ich könnt ausrasten.


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Weisst du zufällig, ob die Quali von Windows Movie Maker gut ist? Mein Sony Vegas macht alle meine Videos asynchron =/



Genau so gut wie bei jedem anderem Renderprogramm, kommt halt immer auf Auflösung, Codec und Bitrate an


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2011)

Yay, das zweite mal 2.00 uhr <3


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2011)

was ist um 2 uhr? ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> was ist um 2 uhr? ^^



Nichts. Es ist nur das zweite Mal diese Nacht 2.00 Uhr


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

Wohooo


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2011)

Es ist zweimal 2 Uhr MORGENS an einem Tag, wie geht das?


----------



## Saji (30. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...FfZ9dJQ&t=2m25s
> 
> da beginnt der dialog ^^



Wenn ich dem beim Spielen zusehe wird mir schlecht. ^^ Hab ständig das Bedürfnis reinzuspringen und die Sache selbst zu machen. 

Aber die Kampagne scheint nicht schlecht zu sein. Vielleicht spiel ich die mal, auch wenn ich die 60 Euro eigentlich für einen MP-Shooter ausgegeben habe. 




Arosk schrieb:


> Es ist zweimal 2 Uhr MORGENS an einem Tag, wie geht das?



You can't explain that!


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Es ist zweimal 2 Uhr MORGENS an einem Tag, wie geht das?



Ernsthafte Frage?


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

MAGIC!


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ernsthafte Frage?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2011)

Hmpf... der Vogel wieder


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

Bayrische Vögel...


----------



## Jester (30. Oktober 2011)

I am Batman.


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Bayrische Vögel...



Das ist nicht das Problem


----------



## Saji (30. Oktober 2011)

Mwahahahaha, der Vogel. xD Zu geil, jetzt kann ich schlafen gehen.


----------



## Elda (30. Oktober 2011)

Bestes Eulen pic


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

kann nicht schlafen :<


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2011)

zschocken! xD


----------



## ego1899 (30. Oktober 2011)

Olli dann guck dir doch ein Schalkes 06 Spiel an dann geht´s besser


----------



## Leang (30. Oktober 2011)

möp möp na ihr auch ne schlaflose nacht?^^


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

Grad 2 1/2 Stunden geschlafen & jetzt kann ich nicht mehr pennen :S


----------



## Leang (30. Oktober 2011)

bin nedmal ansatzweise müde


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

wieviel uhr haben wir eig ?


----------



## Jester (30. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wieviel uhr haben wir eig ?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rXgmVAu8px8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Up The Irons!

Es ist 5:48!


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2011)

lol wer jetzt noch postet bekommt von mir einen keks!


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

KEKS


----------



## Jester (30. Oktober 2011)

I am Batman!


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2011)

2 kekse verteil *close*


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

Keks ? :<


----------



## Jester (30. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Keks ? :<



Keeeeks!


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Hi Schwärmer!!!


----------



## H2OTest (30. Oktober 2011)

huhu 

ahaj shikari wie kann man freiwillig schwimmen gehen? ich hasse schwimmen -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Morgen ist Halloween xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> ahaj shikari wie kann man freiwillig schwimmen gehen? ich hasse schwimmen -.-


Wie kann man nur nicht freiwillig schwimmen gehen?^^
Mir macht Schwimmen auch ziemlich Spaß, das einzige Prob ist das Chlor :S



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Morgen ist Halloween xD
> [...]


Lol den Masterchief hät ich auch gern ^.^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Morgen ist Halloween xD







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4aLThuU008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




 Nabend Leutz 

@H2O

Schwimmen ist trillionen mal entspannter als Fitnessstudio, zumindest hier in Hamburg.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss leider von der Schule aus schwimmen und darum macht mir schwimmen kein Spaß mehr -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Mukatnuss Herr Müller. MUSKATNUSS!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7GkZFBmBYSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Louis ist klasse.


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2011)

Abend Mädels ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Definitiv. Hab ich als Kind sehr sehr gerne gesehen  Besonders Fantomas (bzw die Reihe) ... ach ja, schön wars ^^


----------



## tonygt (30. Oktober 2011)

Abend

Lass mal ne Runde lol Spielen H2O


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Definitiv. Hab ich als Kind sehr sehr gerne gesehen  Besonders Fantomas ... ach ja, schön wars ^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wgm2mv4gmGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die zwei hier sind bis Heute Klasse!


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

Oh ja, die Filme schau ich mir mit meinem Vater immer noch gerne an, wir freuen uns immer wie ein Schnitzel, wenn das auf Kabel1 läuft, obwohl wir die DvD-Box haben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Mit Terence Hill und Bud Spencer konnte ich i-wie nie was anfangen :/ War mir irgendwie immer zu "stumpf", aber das ist meine Meinung ^^

Wo wir grade bei stumpf sind...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nyrcAPJSRJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Lyrischer Erguss der ersten Klasse (  )


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Zeit für ein bisschen Witz




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54Rg1bftmTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was haben eigentlich alle zurzeit mit diesem Assi-Rapper Kollegah der Verboten gehört?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was haben eigentlich alle zurzeit mit diesem Assi-Rapper Kollegah der Verboten gehört?



Ich finde es lustig, der lässt sich wenigstens mal was neues einfallen.  Und vom "Skill" her ist er auch zur Zeit mit das Beste.

Irgendwann geht das einem aber auch aufm Senkel, hab deswegen auch nix von ihm aufm iPod bzw aufm Pc ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich finde es lustig, der lässt sich wenigstens mal was neues einfallen.  Und vom "Skill" her ist er auch zur Zeit mit das Beste.
> 
> Irgendwann geht das einem aber auch aufm Senkel, hab deswegen auch nix von ihm aufm iPod bzw aufm Pc ^^



Also bei Kollegah gehts mir da etwa so:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HNA3bzVGIdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

So geht es mir wenn ich Death Metal und Justin Bieber höre (oder sehe  ).


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> So geht es mir wenn ich Death Metal höre



Pah


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf8j9gS2SAA[/youtube]

*g*


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Defensive!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JJ3rCNz3V-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (30. Oktober 2011)

Böse Defensive!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY3sZM2_xRg&feature=related


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

Gibt bessere Lieder von Varg^^


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Gibt bessere Lieder von Varg^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vkF0vDrro_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das z.B.


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Oktober 2011)

Mal eine Frage an die 5.1-Leute: Wie habt ihr eure hinteren Boxen eingestellt? Ich hatte bis eben die vorderen auf 70%, die hinteren auf 100%. Trotzdem konnte man sie kaum hören. Jetzt hab ich mal auf 50-100 umgestellt. Und schon klingts besser. Wie habt ihr es denn so?


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte mal 65/80, Klang iwie am Besten.
War jedoch so ne blöde Philips Billiganlage. Jetzt hab ich nur 2 Lautsprecher aber die sind Gut


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObLRD2QwgW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Besser als alles andere...  Einer Creeper der headbangt MUSS gut sein ^^


----------



## Dominau (30. Oktober 2011)

Danke Shirkari, jetzt hatte ich das grad ausm Kopf raus :<


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finds' witzig dass das das erste Video ist was der je hochgeladen hat


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cPJUBQd-PNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hat auch nen hohen Ohrwurmfaktor, Cpt. Sparklez ist großartig


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Boah ist mir langweilig xD
Äääääääääääääääääääääääääh




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=smNTEBWOmpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

shikari warum kein Skype? D


Guten Abend !


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Na du Trampolin-Presslufthammerschaukel-Flachleger?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Boah ist mir langweilig xD
> Äääääääääääääääääääääääääh
> 
> 
> ...


0:24... Ich kann nicht mehr, ich muss grad so lachen ahahaha :'D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na du Trampolin-Presslufthammerschaukel-Flachleger?



trolololo 

@olli 

bin gleich pennnen...


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> trolololo



Olliruh hat Geschichten, da denkst du einfach nur:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L0BF5d3TvWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na du Trampolin-Presslufthammerschaukel-Flachleger?



:<




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=krphLal4V9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*-*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Olliruh hat Geschichten, da denkst du einfach nur:



Wirklich ? Dieser Lausebengel...


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wirklich ? Dieser Lausebengel...



Kein Lausebengel, ein verdammter Ladieskiller xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Die Jugend von heute, was soll man mit ihnen machen ? Damals, als ich jung war blablablablablablablablablaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaablabla...


----------



## nemø (30. Oktober 2011)

Also "Der Herr der Dinge" ist immer wieder episch zu hören!

Anagrammeröffner!


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die Jugend von heute, was soll man mit ihnen machen ? Damals, als ich jung war blablablablablablablablablaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaablabla...



Runter vom Rasen!


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

Shikari ist viel schlimmer :<


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Shikari ist viel schlimmer :<



Das hätte ich jetzt auch behauptet!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das hätte ich jetzt auch behauptet!



Ich auch!


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

*Hust* SCHULE *HUST*


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

*HUST* Ferien *HUST*
Morgen Fitnessstudio xD


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

trolololololo

Ferien hab ich auch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> *Hust* SCHULE *HUST*



*Hust* KIRCHE *hust*

@ sean





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NBWkSd_BFWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nemø (30. Oktober 2011)

Spielen wir das Unnötige-Orte-Spiel? 

Netto! *hust*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

nemø schrieb:


> Netto! *hust*



Das stimmt sogar oo


----------



## H2OTest (30. Oktober 2011)

Bildungsanstalt!


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das stimmt sogar oo



Nein wie gottlos 

*hust* A DAY TO REMEMBER *hust*

*hust* nicht Kirche - Kloster *hust*


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> *Hust* KIRCHE *hust*
> 
> @ sean
> 
> ...



Niemals xD
*hust* TRAMPOLIN *hust*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Komm du mir nicht mit gottlos, du kommst 10x mehr in die Hölle als ich  

*hust* nach a day to remember * hust*

*hust* moshpit? *hust*


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

*hust* Sh1k4ri schlag *hust*


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Komm du mir nicht mit gottlos, du kommst 10x mehr in die Hölle als ich



Nicht wenn du jetzt nicht gleich bei Skype aufkreuzt 


*hust* am see *hust*


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

*hust* olli antworte mal auf meine nachricht *hust*


----------



## H2OTest (30. Oktober 2011)

*hust* habt ihr was genommen *hust*


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

ich kann mich noch nicht ganz entscheiden ob ihr Bonbons oder Backfeifen braucht...


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XqcHW9ssUzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*hust hust hust huuust röchel*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> *hust* am see *hust*



Immer noch besser als Kloster...


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

*hust bonbons *hust*


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

Kloster ist der Boss.!

Naja immerhin nicht im Beichtstuhl oder so D


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Olli du machst doch immer den Schrankdienst xD


----------



## nemø (30. Oktober 2011)

*Hust* in deiner Mut.... unanagebracht... *hust*


----------



## H2OTest (30. Oktober 2011)

Ja ... dann komm ich das Kloster mal besuchen xD  NICHT!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ja ... dann komm ich das Kloster mal besuchen xD  NICHT!



Das willst du nicht...

...das willst du nicht...


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das willst du nicht...
> 
> ...das willst du nicht...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=djJhFbl3M0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

wie göttlich


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh du bist einfach episch! Kloster! Kloster Kloster Kloster xD
Achja:
http://www.kidszone.de/?menu=0200&s=start&profile=Olliruh
*lach*


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2nZRhJT_kxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wtf


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wtf



Was ist das...

Ihre Nippe... müssen ja ne komische Form haben


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ein kleiner Schritt für eine Frau...
Aber ein grosser Schritt für die Menschheit!
Die würd ich sofort heiraten xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was ist das...
> 
> Ihre Nippe... müssen ja ne komische Form haben


Nö, ist ja nen Drehverschluss, die Flasche muss also nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt "rein" gehen, dann kann man drehen. 
Kann mir vorstellen, dass das bei manchen Bäuchen auch geht


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nö, ist ja nen Drehverschluss, die Flasche muss also nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt "rein" gehen, dann kann man drehen.
> Kann mir vorstellen, dass das bei manchen Bäuchen auch geht



Mach doch nicht alles kaputt verdammt !!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=73UKnn5fSbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



:>


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nö, ist ja nen Drehverschluss, die Flasche muss also nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt "rein" gehen, dann kann man drehen.
> Kann mir vorstellen, dass das bei manchen Bäuchen auch geht



okay brille dann zeig uns mal wie du mit deiner brust bzw deinen bauch das machst ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab mal meine Tastatur zerschmettert...


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> okay brille dann zeig uns mal wie du mit deiner brust bzw deinen bauch das machst ^^


1. sicher nicht
2. Wenn du mir nicht glaubst: Das ist nichts weiter als Physik


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. sicher nicht
> 2. Wenn du mir nicht glaubst: Das ist nichts weiter als Physik



Wenn Chuck Norris auf einem Pferd in ein schwarzes Loch das von einem Spidermanjesus erschaffen wurde, hineinfliegen würde wäre das auch nur Physik!


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wenn Chuck Norris auf einem Pferd in ein schwarzes Loch das von einem Spidermanjesus erschaffen wurde, hineinfliegen würde wäre das auch nur Physik!


Gut, dann erklär ichs halt genauer   
Wenn sie das Teil weit genug reindrückt ist der Verschluss selbsthemmend, da die Flasche aber außerhalb des Reibkegels liegt, bewegt sich die Flasche beim Drehen heraus.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Gut, dann erklär ichs halt genauer
> Wenn sie das Teil weit genug reindrückt ist der Verschluss selbsthemmend, da die Flasche aber außerhalb des Reibkegels liegt, bewegt sich die Flasche beim Drehen heraus.



Das ist mir schon klar, aber du solltest Sachen nicht verallgemeinern!


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar, aber du solltest Sachen nicht verallgemeinern!


Deshalb hab ichs ja jetzt genauer erklärt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Können wirs nicht dabei belassen, dass die Ische mit ihren Dingern ne Flasche aufgemacht hat ?


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ichs ja jetzt genauer erklärt




Das nichts ist auch nichts doch wenn dass nicht wirklich nichts wäre, würde das nichts selbst nicht existieren!
Kurz gefasst: Das Nichts ist ein Paradoxon!


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Können wirs nicht dabei belassen, dass die Ische mit ihren Dingern ne Flasche aufgemacht hat ?



manche leute müssen ja leider die wunder und mythen des lebens zerstören ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> manche leute müssen ja leider die wunder und mythen des lebens zerstören ^^



this.

Und gleich kommen sie noch damit an, dass es den Weihnachtsmann nicht gibt. Wer bringt sonst die Geschenke und packt sie untern Baum ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Können wirs nicht dabei belassen, dass die Ische mit ihren Dingern ne Flasche aufgemacht hat ?


Wenn wir es schon dabei belassen sollen: Sie hat nur eins benutzt 



Kamsi schrieb:


> manche leute müssen ja leider die wunder und mythen des lebens zerstören ^^


Pff


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> this.
> 
> Und gleich kommen sie noch damit an, dass es den Weihnachtsmann nicht gibt. Wer bringt sonst die Geschenke und packt sie unterm Baum ?



Die Eltern. Ursprünglich war der Weihnachtsmann blau (Nicht nur farblich xD) und durch Coca Cola wurde er Rot. In Deutschland und anderen Europäischen Ländern werden die Geschenke jedoch vom Christkind oder von Knecht Ruprecht(Spanien) gebracht.
Bin mal Schlafen ihr Penner. Gute Nacht!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MsDugITBANI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die Eltern. Ursprünglich war der Weihnachtsmann blau (Nicht nur farblich xD) und durch Coca Cola wurde er Rot. In Deutschland und anderen Europäischen Ländern werden die Geschenke jedoch vom Christkind oder von Knecht Ruprecht(Spanien) gebracht.



Ich hasse dich.   Zerstörst du gern Träume ? Hm ? Läufst bestimmt auch im Kindergarten rum und lässt da die Seifenblasen platzen...


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich hasse dich.  Zerstörst du gern Träume ? Hm ? Läufst bestimmt auch im Kindergarten rum und lässt da die Seifenblasen platzen...



Nein ich fasse die Köpfe von den Kindern und drehe sie solange nach rechts bis es einmal schön Knackt und die auf den Boden fallen xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2011)

Seifenblasen im Auge sind kacke...


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> this.
> 
> Und gleich kommen sie noch damit an, dass es den Weihnachtsmann nicht gibt. Wer bringt sonst die Geschenke und packt sie untern Baum ?


Jaja, vorhin über Sachen wie mit dem Kloster schreiben un jetzt den Moralapostel mimen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Jaja, vorhin über Sachen wie mit dem Kloster schreiben un jetzt den Moralapostel mimen



Nö das war ich nicht. 

Ich hau mich auch mal hin, Nacht ihr Buben.


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2011)

Als ob Shikari und Olli jemals in der Nähe solcher Gebäude gewesen sind...


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Seifenblasen im Auge sind kacke...


Dem stimme ich zu.



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nö das war ich nicht.


Aber du hast mitgemacht.  

also beim schreiben... meinte ich... und ich hoffe, dass das auch NUR so ist...


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich hau mich auch mal hin, Nacht ihr Buben.


Nacht =)


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gv1B_foRU9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So Epic und das Original ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Als ob Shikari und Olli jemals in der Nähe solcher Gebäude gewesen sind...



Ich war schonmal im Kloster, im Netto, beim Konzert und am See... wer denn nicht ? o.O

Nu aber wech, tschö!


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

Hm ich bin dann auch mal weg, gute Nacht ihrs.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Seifenblasen im Auge sind kacke...



was machste sonntag abend um 23 uhr mit seifenblasen im auge ?


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Als ob Shikari und Olli jemals in der Nähe solcher Gebäude gewesen sind...



Stirb :<


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2011)

LOL grad bei Spiegel TV nen Beitrag zum Knast in San Marino gesehen.
6 Zellen und 1 Häftling. 2 mal am Tag 3 Gänge Menü und frei zugänglicher Fernseher, Sportgeräte, Bibliothek und Garten ^^

Ich glaub ich geh nach San Marino und begehe eine Straftat.... der Knasti hats jedenfalls besser als ein Student hier.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

aber lass die seife in der dusche nicht fallen ^^


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> aber lass die seife in der dusche nicht fallen ^^



Na wenn ich der einzige Häftling wär


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q3cw4Mgh5kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2011)

New Kids 90 Minuten Special ,Junge !


----------



## Jester (31. Oktober 2011)

Seid gegrüßt.


----------



## Kamsi (31. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> New Kids 90 Minuten Special ,Junge !



du meinst der kinofilm ?


----------



## Saji (31. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nabend Saji =)


----------



## Kamsi (31. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend Saji =)



nabend ihr 2


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du meinst der kinofilm ?



Nein alle Folgen + Making Off D


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> nabend ihr 2



Ein Kamsi!


----------



## Saji (31. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein Kamsi!



Ein wildes Razyl erscheint! :O


----------



## Kamsi (31. Oktober 2011)

Pokeball auf Razyl werf - Saji nen Korb Äpfel geb


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ein wildes Razyl erscheint! :O



Ich bin nicht wild! 



Kamsi schrieb:


> Pokeball auf Razyl werf - Saji nen Korb Äpfel geb



Wieso immer auf mich?!


----------



## Saji (31. Oktober 2011)

Dann halt eben ein handzahmes Razyl. ^^ Danke für die Äpfel. *an einem Apfel knautsch*


----------



## Kamsi (31. Oktober 2011)

Razyl hinterm ohr kraul - braves razyl


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Saji (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich plane mein Notebook an meinen TV anzuschließen. Was brauch ich noch außer einem ausreichend langem HDMI Kabel und einem kabellosen Tastatur-Maus-Set?


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Razyl hinterm ohr kraul - braves razyl



Ich bin doch keine Katze ;o


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

Wünsche allen buffies eine geruhsame Nacht


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wünsche allen buffies eine geruhsame Nacht



Du gehst zu früh ins Bett, verehrter Herr Konov.


----------



## Saji (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auch weg. Noch ne Runde BF3 zocken und dann ins Bett fallen.  Muss morgen ein paar Sachen einkaufen, und dazu mag ich relativ früh aus dem Haus raus.


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich bin auch weg. Noch ne Runde BF3 zocken und dann ins Bett fallen.  Muss morgen ein paar Sachen einkaufen, und dazu mag ich relativ früh aus dem Haus raus.



Bei uns kann man heute nicht einkaufen


----------



## Reflox (31. Oktober 2011)

Gten Abend - ich eröffne hier mal.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2011)

Möge es beginnen!


----------



## H2OTest (31. Oktober 2011)

Omg bestimmte Studenten sind echt faule Säcke 

zumindestens jmd den ich kenne


----------



## tonygt (31. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Omg bestimmte Studenten sind echt faule Säcke
> 
> zumindestens jmd den ich kenne



 *pfeift vor sich hin und hat keine Ahnung was er meint*


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Omg bestimmte Studenten sind echt faule Säcke
> 
> zumindestens jmd den ich kenne



Lalala.. ;D


----------



## H2OTest (31. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> *pfeift vor sich hin und hat keine Ahnung was er meint*



"DU"warst ja auch net angesprochen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TTbnGTBwXHU#!


----------



## tonygt (31. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObLRD2QwgW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (31. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hxDvdBh4JCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2011)

Kewl, hat Gronkh jetzt ein Plattenvertrag mit einem GEMA Unternehmen? Ich kann das Video nicht anschauen


----------



## tonygt (31. Oktober 2011)

Steahlty ftw ^^ Allein schon damit die Gema nicht verhindert das ich Videos anschauen kann


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Grüsse!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vpFmUTppgGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Arosk schrieb:


> Kewl, hat Gronkh jetzt ein Plattenvertrag mit einem GEMA Unternehmen? Ich kann das Video nicht anschauen




hidemyass.com !


----------



## Kamsi (31. Oktober 2011)

nabend - kennt einer von euch oblivion zocker paar nette mods ?

habe bis jetzt neue grafik für spielecharaktere, amazonrüstung und succubus als rasse


@seanbuddha haben die hidemyass gefixt weil ne zeitlang ging die seite nicht mehr für youtube


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> *@seanbuddha haben die hidemyass gefixt weil ne zeitlang ging die seite nicht mehr für youtube*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H91rPIq2mN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Egal gibt noch andere Seiten, jedoch lassen die sich nicht so gut merken


----------



## tonygt (31. Oktober 2011)

Also Must have ist Unoffical Oblivion Patch ^^

Dann halt eigentlich für jeden Char mod Basic HGEC heisst glaube ich High Eye and Candy, dann halt Rassen Mod mir hat der Day Walker von XRC ganz sehr gut gefallen
Dann zu empfehlen ist:

Alternative Start(startest vom nem Schiff mit besserem Items, zum empfehlen wenn man das Tutorial schon kennt)
All Natural
Compaion Vilja
Impereal City Unique Design
Kvatch Rebuilt
Elven Weaponary
Mein Elfengartenbezirkhaus


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

Abend Mädels!


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend Mädels!


N'abend du Penner


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2011)

NABEND!!


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Oh nein Razyl ist da...ich bin mal Schlafen *Razyl Nackenschlag verpass*


----------



## Saji (31. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> NABEND!!



Ein handzahmes Razyl erscheint!


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oh nein Razyl ist da...ich bin mal Schlafen *Razyl Nackenschlag verpass*



Was hab ich dir getan? o.O


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2011)

GRILLEN!


----------



## Kamsi (31. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Also Must have ist Unoffical Oblivion Patch ^^
> 
> 
> Alternative Start(startest vom nem Schiff mit besserem Items, zum empfehlen wenn man das Tutorial schon kennt)
> ...



kann ich den unofficial patch noch nutzen wenn ich schon nen spiel angefangen habe ?

compaion vilja was biete mir der mod den so ?


----------



## schneemaus (31. Oktober 2011)

Tach. Jetzt bin ich wieder wach und null müde. Super.


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> N'abend du Penner



Wat willst du denn??  

@schneemaus
Na dann setz dich doch in die Runde hier *Kräcker rüberreich*


----------



## schneemaus (31. Oktober 2011)

Danke Konov x) *Kräcker knabber* Mann, gerade hätt ich Lust, dem Typen von eben eine runterzuhauen. Aber für sowas bin ich zu friedliebend.


----------



## Kamsi (31. Oktober 2011)

"schneemaus warme milch mit honig geb"


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Tach. Jetzt bin ich wieder wach und null müde. Super.



Komm ICQ *g*


----------



## schneemaus (31. Oktober 2011)

Danke Kamsi, omnomnom ^^

Aber so langsam geht's wieder. Werd mir nu noch ne Folge K-ON! reinziehn und dann ins Bettchen hüpfen ^^




Razyl schrieb:


> Komm ICQ *g*



Tante Edith sagt Nein.


----------



## Reflox (1. November 2011)

HALLO MATA NUI!

Oh Gott, wie alt war ich zu der Zeit?


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Tante Edith sagt Nein.



 Warum hasst du mich?


----------



## Konov (1. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum hasst du mich?



Warscheinlich weil du doof bist 

Neeeeeeeeeeeeein Razzi keiner hasst dich. 
Ich trink grad nochn Tee weil ich leichte Halsschmerzen verspüre, dann geh ich auch ins Bett.


----------



## Reflox (1. November 2011)

Ich habe gerade 26 Minuten Lachflash hinter mir.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bogCOyF0H-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Warscheinlich weil du doof bist
> 
> Neeeeeeeeeeeeein Razzi keiner hasst dich.



Ich bin unendlich traurig!


----------



## Reflox (1. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin unendlich traurig!



aww Kirby mag dich doch (>^.^)>


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> aww Kirby mag dich doch (>^.^)>



Yay Kirby *-*

Du bist mein Held Reflox!


----------



## Reflox (1. November 2011)

Guten Abend, ich eröffne hier mal.


----------



## Sabito (1. November 2011)

Nabend...

Schlechtesten Tag ever gehabt


----------



## Alux (1. November 2011)

Guten Abend buffies!

Mal ne Frage, kann es sein, dass ich nirgendwo eine komplette DvD Serie von Soul Eater auf *DEUTSCH* finde?


----------



## Reflox (1. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Guten Abend buffies!
> 
> Mal ne Frage, kann es sein, dass ich nirgendwo eine komplette DvD Serie von Soul Eater auf *DEUTSCH* finde?



Also ich kenne die nur auf japanisch mit deutschen Untertiteln.


----------



## Alux (1. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also ich kenne die nur auf japanisch mit deutschen Untertiteln.



Auf Amazon find ich nur englische mit englischen Untertiteln.


----------



## Kamsi (1. November 2011)

nabend und gute nacht - scheiss grippe


----------



## Reflox (1. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HKazAmOUlbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Da werden Erinnerungen wach
Sierra, was hast du nur mit Crash gemacht?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2011)

nabend  und wb sabi


----------



## Arosk (1. November 2011)

zöcken1111


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2011)

ich bin mal wieder off, harc0re pennöörn. 

Nächtle


----------



## Konov (1. November 2011)

Abeend


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nabend...
> 
> Schlechtesten Tag ever gehabt



Was war los?


----------



## Konov (1. November 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nabend...
> 
> Schlechtesten Tag ever gehabt



Erzähl!


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. November 2011)

Für die Klausur am Freitag werde ich Prüfungserleichterungen beantragen... als Behinderter hab ich einen Rechtsanspruch darauf. Egal, ob man mir das ansieht oder nicht. Frag mich nur, wie die Kommilitonen reagieren, wenn die abgeben müssen und ich noch ganz locker schreibe.


----------



## Saji (1. November 2011)

Hay! =)




Alux schrieb:


> Auf Amazon find ich nur englische mit englischen Untertiteln.



Soul Eater wird zur Zeit auf Animax in deutscher Synchro ausgestrahlt (seit Juni 2011). Eventuell kommt die Serie ja erst noch auf DVD mit deutscher Synchro raus. 

Edit: Ah! Panini Video hatte sich seiner Zeit die deutschen Rechte an Soul Eater gekauft. Da sich Panini Video ja bekanntlich 2009 vom deutschen Animemarkt zurück zog, suchen sie seitdem scheinbar nach einem Käufer für die Rechte an einer DVD Veröffentlichung. ^^


----------



## Lakor (1. November 2011)

Nabend!

Ich höre schon die ganze Zeit ein Surren oder sowas in der Nähe von mir, immer so alle 20-30 Sekunden einmal. Hier ist irgendwo ein Insekt oder ähnliches, ABER ICH FINDE ES NICHT!
Ich werde paranoid  


Tipps Anyone?


----------



## Saji (1. November 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Ich höre schon die ganze Zeit ein Surren oder sowas in der Nähe von mir, immer so alle 20-30 Sekunden einmal. Hier ist irgendwo ein Insekt oder ähnliches, ABER ICH FINDE ES NICHT!
> Ich werde paranoid
> ...



Kenne das nur von Autos. Nervt mich immer auf Parkplätzen. Klingt immer so als würde die Elektronik einen Kondensator immer wieder auf- und entladen. -.-


----------



## Lakor (1. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Kenne das nur von Autos. Nervt mich immer auf Parkplätzen. Klingt immer so als würde die Elektronik einen Kondensator immer wieder auf- und entladen. -.-



Ich weiß es nicht was das ist, aber ich werd grade echt sauer. Hab grade auch meine Deckenlampe im Verdacht, vielleicht brennt da grade ne Birne durch oder so. Theoretisch könnte es das Geräusch eines Lichtbogens sein, allerdings hab ich die Lampe ausgemacht und das Geräusch ist immernoch da. 

Ich werd hier echt bescheuert, es ist ein simples kleines Geräusch, aber es macht mich unglaublich wütend


----------



## Saji (1. November 2011)

Vielleicht ein Massebrummen auf einem Lautsprecher? ^^


----------



## Lakor (1. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Massebrummen auf einem Lautsprecher? ^^



Eher nicht, dafür stehen die vollkommen falsch, wenn mein Gehör mich nicht vollkommen verscheißert kommt es von Richtung der Deckenlampe. Ich glaub ich schraub mal an meiner Lampe rum


----------



## Saji (1. November 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Eher nicht, dafür stehen die vollkommen falsch, wenn mein Gehör mich nicht vollkommen verscheißert kommt es von Richtung der Deckenlampe. Ich glaub ich schraub mal an meiner Lampe rum



Mach das. ^^ Ich hoffe aber du bist kein Saiyajin aus DBZ. 



Spoiler



Wie viele Saiyajins braucht man um eine Glühbirne zuwechseln? Nur einen, aber es dauert fünf Episoden.


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2011)

Geht hier noch was?


----------



## Lakor (1. November 2011)

Made my Night^^

Ich werd echt nicht schlau, es kommt aus richtung der Lampe in unregelmäßigen Abständen. Es ist ein wirklich kurzes Summen oder Brummen oder so, so ein "dzzzt". Kann eigentlich kein Insekt sein, wenn dann wäre es relativ groß und doof. Auf sowas hab ich eigentlich keinen Bock, wobei eine defekte Lampe ein gewisses Risiko birgt. Argh das geht mir grade total auf die Nerven


----------



## Saji (2. November 2011)

Hi Razyl.  Ich kann noch gehen. 


Lakor schrieb:


> Made my Night^^
> 
> Ich werd echt nicht schlau, es kommt aus richtung der Lampe in unregelmäßigen Abständen. Es ist ein wirklich kurzes Summen oder Brummen oder so, so ein "dzzzt". Kann eigentlich kein Insekt sein, wenn dann wäre es relativ groß und doof. Auf sowas hab ich eigentlich keinen Bock, wobei eine defekte Lampe ein gewisses Risiko birgt. Argh das geht mir grade total auf die Nerven



Deckenlampe einfach mal ausschalten oder die Sicherung kurz rausnehmen und lauschen. ^^ Wenn es dann noch summt oder brummt.... naja, who you gonna call?


----------



## Lakor (2. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Hi Razyl.  Ich kann noch gehen.
> 
> 
> Deckenlampe einfach mal ausschalten oder die Sicherung kurz rausnehmen und lauschen. ^^ Wenn es dann noch summt oder brummt.... naja, who you gonna call?



Hatte ich bereits gemacht, brachte nichts aber jetz: SIEG!!!!!!!

Es war eine wirklich dicke Fliege die sich aus irgendeinem Grund nur extrem wenig bewegt hat, ich glaub die steckte irgendwo an der Lampe fest oder so, auf einmal ist die auf jedenfall wieder geflogen und ich glaub sie war der Verursacher  Fliegeklatsche ftw!


----------



## Gazeran (2. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> naja, who you gonna call?



GHOSTBUSTERS!


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Hi Razyl.  Ich kann *noch* gehen.


----------



## Saji (2. November 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> GHOSTBUSTERS!



Danke, aber die brauchen wir wohl doch nicht. Kammerjäger wäre passender.  Oder das MIB. Vielleicht ist das ja eine außerirdische, dicke Fliege. *an die Riesenkakerlake aus Men in Black denk*


@ Razyl: In meinem Kühlschrank schlummern noch ein paar Becks. :3 Wer weiß ob sie das Morgenlicht noch sehen...


----------



## Lakor (2. November 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> GHOSTBUSTERS!



Ich glaube die brauche ich wirklich. Es ist wieder da. Ich dreh am Rad. Die Fliege ist definitiv tot und die Lampe kanns nicht sein, ohne Strom war das Geräusch auch da. Ich zieh mir jetzt was komisches an und schnappe mir nen Staubsauger, irgendwie muss ich den Geist vernichten!


----------



## Saji (2. November 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Ich glaube die brauche ich wirklich. Es ist wieder da. Ich dreh am Rad. Die Fliege ist definitiv tot und die Lampe kanns nicht sein, ohne Strom war das Geräusch auch da. Ich zieh mir jetzt was komisches an und schnappe mir nen Staubsauger, irgendwie muss ich den Geist vernichten!



Oder es ist der Geist der außerirdischen Fliege, der jetzt in etwas anderes geschlüpft ist. Besser wir rufen alles an, was wir haben. MIB, Ghostbusters, Mystery Inc. und Sailor Moon.


----------



## Saji (2. November 2011)

Mysteriöse Doppelposts! Jetzt glaub ich's aber!


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> @ Razyl: In meinem Kühlschrank schlummern noch ein paar Becks. :3 Wer weiß ob sie das Morgenlicht noch sehen...



SÄÄÄÄUFER


----------



## Jester (2. November 2011)

FML, ich bin verliebt!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





IN ALLE!!!!


----------



## Saji (2. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> SÄÄÄÄUFER



Auch wenn ich vieles bin, Raucher, Zocker, Depp und Meerschweinchendompteur, aber bestimmt kein Säufer. ^^ Ein Sixpack Becks hat bei mir eine Lebensdauer von drei Wochen und mehr. xD


----------



## Olliruh (2. November 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Lakor (2. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Oder es ist der Geist der außerirdischen Fliege, der jetzt in etwas anderes geschlüpft ist. Besser wir rufen alles an, was wir haben. MIB, Ghostbusters, Mystery Inc. und Sailor Moon.



Wahrscheinlich, ich gebs auf, ich finde es nicht und versuche es einfach zu ignorieren, aber iwie weiß ich dass ich nachher im Bett liegen werde und nicht schlafen kann, da ich immer drauf warte, dass das Geräusch wieder kommt


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich vieles bin, Raucher, Zocker, Depp und Meerschweinchendompteur, aber bestimmt kein Säufer. ^^ Ein Sixpack Becks hat bei mir eine Lebensdauer von drei Wochen und mehr. xD



Meerschweinchendompteur? wtf?


----------



## Saji (2. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meerschweinchendompteur? wtf?



Ich bring meinem Meerschweinchen zur Zeit ein paar Tricks bei. ^^ Durch Ringe hüpfen, Männchen machen und so was. Ist nur mühsam, sind ja keine Zirkustiere. ^^ Aber mein Meerschwein freut's, gibt Leckerlis.


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich bring meinem Meerschweinchen zur Zeit ein paar Tricks bei. ^^ Durch Ringe hüpfen, Männchen machen und so was. Ist nur mühsam, sind ja keine Zirkustiere. ^^ Aber mein Meerschwein freut's, gibt Leckerlis.



Awww, wie süß. Dreh ein Video


----------



## tonygt (2. November 2011)

Abend boa ich könnt grad echt Rage Quiten


----------



## Saji (2. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Awww, wie süß. Dreh ein Video


Na, dazu müssen die Tricks erst richtig sitzen.  Morgen ist aber erstmal meine Tastaturablage Marke Eigenbau dran. ^^



tonygt schrieb:


> Abend boa ich könnt grad echt Rage Quiten



Meister Quitte oder Quittenmarmelade? Nein, im Ernst, was ist denn los?


----------



## tonygt (2. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Na, dazu müssen die Tricks erst richtig sitzen.  Morgen ist aber erstmal meine Tastaturablage Marke Eigenbau dran. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Meister Quitte oder Quittenmarmelade? Nein, im Ernst, was ist denn los?



Joa Marmelade wär jetzt geil wobei ich auf Quittenmarmelade gar net so stehe 

Und Quitten wegen Noobs ich hasse sie ich will ihnen allen einen HIgh five in die Fresse mit einem Stuhl geben 
Heute bei LOL 80% der Games die ich verloren habe Aufgrund von total unfähigen Leute, die ihre Lane schöne gefeded haben oder einfach egal wo und wie am failen sind. Wie mich sowas aufregt


----------



## OMGStranger (2. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Joa Marmelade wär jetzt geil wobei ich auf Quittenmarmelade gar net so stehe
> 
> Und Quitten wegen Noobs ich hasse sie ich will ihnen allen einen HIgh five in die Fresse mit einem Stuhl geben
> Heute bei LOL 80% der Games die ich verloren habe Aufgrund von total unfähigen Leute, die ihre Lane schöne gefeded haben oder einfach egal wo und wie am failen sind. Wie mich sowas aufregt



Quittenmarmelade   

Und bei LoL sieht's bei mir seit 3 Tagen so aus...naja vielleicht 70% failgames, halt super Matchmaking!


----------



## tonygt (2. November 2011)

Ich brauch eindeutig mehr Premades die öfters on sind


----------



## OMGStranger (2. November 2011)

Wahres Wort ;D Aber ich find es immer wieder nett von 2 Randoms zu hören "Wir gehen Toplane, sind TS" 
Ist dann meist aber auch die Lane die am meisten versagt ^^


----------



## tonygt (2. November 2011)

OMGStranger schrieb:


> Wahres Wort ;D Aber ich find es immer wieder nett von 2 Randoms zu hören "Wir gehen Toplane, sind TS"
> Ist dann meist aber auch die Lane die am meisten versagt ^^



Jop das ist das schlimmste vorhin Lux und Irelia gehabt, schienen auch Premades zu sein, Lux wollte erst Mid gehen ich habe aber dann darauf beharrt, Solo Mid zu machen, da ich weder mit Graves noch mit Irelia nen gescheiten Creep Score kriege als Anivia. Ich in Mid gegen MF die erst mal gut outfarmed und gekillt dann noch den Gegnerische Jungler beim Versuch zu ganken weggehauen xD und noch 2 Kills bei der Bot lane geholt und wer hat gefailt genau Top Lane entweder ham sie bis an den Tower gepusht oder wurden gegankt.

Naja ich geh mal pennen.


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2011)

Wer braucht noch LoL: DOTA 2 steht vor der Tür.


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2011)

Gerade in Rekordzeit eine Zusammenfassung von Jugend ohne Gott geschrieben, und dabei The Walking Dead angesehen. LIKE A BOSS 

@OMGStranger

Ich würde die Signatur ein bisschen kleiner machen. Ich glaub so gross ist die nicht erlaubt & die Signatur alleine füllt die Hälfte meines Netbookbildschrims 

@Razyl

Wahre Worte :3


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> @OMGStranger
> 
> Ich würde die Signatur ein bisschen kleiner machen. Ich glaub so gross ist die nicht erlaubt & die Signatur alleine füllt die Hälfte meines Netbookbildschrims



200 Pixel hoch. Das ist die Maximal-Grenze. Ergo müssten die Links dadrunter weg


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> 200 Pixel hoch. Das ist die Maximal-Grenze. Ergo müssten die Links dadrunter weg



Meine Idee: Link nehmen, Bild in den Link ziehen, das Bild wird zum Link, Restlink löschen.


----------



## Saji (2. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Meine Idee: Link nehmen, Bild in den Link ziehen, das Bild wird zum Link, Restlink löschen.



Noch besser das Bild dreiteilen und hinter jedes der Teilbilder einen der Links verstecken.


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Noch besser das Bild dreiteilen und hinter jedes der Teilbilder einen der Links verstecken.



Näh, das Bild ist so schön, das würde ich jetzt nicht zerhäckseln.


----------



## Saji (2. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Näh, das Bild ist so schön, das würde ich jetzt nicht zerhäckseln.



Wieso? ^^ Wenn man die Teile dann wieder nebeneinander anordnet sieht es wie ein ganzes aus.


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Wieso? ^^ Wenn man die Teile dann wieder nebeneinander anordnet sieht es wie ein ganzes aus.



Ja eben :<


----------



## Saji (2. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ja eben :<



Ähhh... hä? Na egal. Jetzt hab ich irgendwie Bock auf Pokemon. Hab aber weder einen DS, noch Lust und Geld mir einen zu kaufen.


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ähhh... hä? Na egal. Jetzt hab ich irgendwie Bock auf Pokemon. Hab aber weder einen DS, noch Lust und Geld mir einen zu kaufen.



Ich hab nen alten, bei dem ist die R Taste kaputt, und es hat Hannah Montana, Zac Effron und die anderen Freaks draufgeklebt. Zu meiner Verteidigung kann ich sagen es ist der alte meines Bruders. :>


----------



## Saji (2. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hab nen alten, bei dem ist die R Taste kaputt, und es hat *Hannah Montana*, Zac Effron und die anderen Freaks draufgeklebt. Zu meiner Verteidigung kann ich sagen es ist der alte meines *Bruders*. :>



What? o_O


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> What? o_O



Ach das ist nicht so schlimm. Sein Zimmer ist mit Schwuch... Justin Bieber Postern und Karten vollgekleistert. ._.


----------



## Saji (2. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ach das ist nicht so schlimm. Sein Zimmer ist mit Schwuch... Justin Bieber Postern und Karten vollgekleistert. ._.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das sind so Momente in denen ich froh bin, dass mein Bruder Onkelz und Frei.Wild Shrits trägt. ^^


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2011)

Ich bin dann mal schlafen. Gute Nacht.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MsDugITBANI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Challenge Accepted!


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2011)

pc fährt in 5 sekunden hoch :>


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2011)

10 Stunden "What is love?" Ha, ist doch Kinderkacke!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AA5DsLzSVrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VpLLq6WEDNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man warum kann ich das eine video nicht als [media] posten? :<


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> 10 Stunden "What is love?"


Es ist Dunkel, Nacht und du fährst auf einer Einsamen Landstrasse...DAS Lied dazu!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KHy7DGLTt8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oQ7Q0ivR2uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rs1zIg9kUj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Win!
What is love? Baby don't hurt me *sing und kopf wackel*


----------



## Saji (2. November 2011)

Nabend! ^^

Verdammt, meine Keyboardablage ist zu hoch. xD Nur mag ich jetzt nicht mehr die Stichsäge rausholen. Meh, doof. So ist das Schreiben echt unbequem. >_>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VznlDlNPw4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-E6ljLSOkbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Was bekomm ich von euch wenn ich 10 Stunden das anhöre? [Mit Videobeweis!]


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was bekomm ich von euch wenn ich 10 Stunden das anhöre? [Mit Videobeweis!]


Ich hab 5 Sekunden geschafft D:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2011)

Ne Vuvuzela


----------



## Saji (2. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was bekomm ich von euch wenn ich 10 Stunden das anhöre? [Mit Videobeweis!]



Eine Gratistour ohne Rückfahrt in das nächste Irrenhaus?


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=prrv6_CUyF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m_32bx0O8RI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2011)

WHAT IS LOVE!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> WHAT IS LOVE!



BABY DON'T HURT ME


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> BABY DON'T HURT ME



DON'T HURT ME


----------



## Saji (2. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> DON'T HURT ME



NO MORE


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> NO MORE



OH I DON'T KNOW


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> OH I DON'T KNOW



NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN



WRUWRWRWUUWURWUWURWURUWRWWRWRWRUWRUWRUWRUWRUWRUWRUWURWURWRWRWRU


----------



## tonygt (2. November 2011)

WTF 

Abend

ich bitte um Sinnvolle Disskusionen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2011)

[font="arial, sans-serif"]Ich mag züge​[/font]


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> ich bitte um Sinnvolle Disskusionen


What is love?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> What is love?



baby don't hurt me ?


----------



## Saji (2. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [font="arial, sans-serif"]Ich mag züge​[/font]



I saw what you did there... :3


----------



## tonygt (2. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> baby don't hurt me ?



no more ?


----------



## H2OTest (2. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> no more ?



düm düm düm düm


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2011)

Whoaauauauauaa Whouauaua Whouaaaaa


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> I saw what you did there... :3






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (2. November 2011)

wir sind alle emos xD

edit @ Shikari nope chuck testa


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2011)

Yeaahhaa


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2011)

Give me your side!


----------



## H2OTest (2. November 2011)

gimme your doppelpost!


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2011)

trolololo


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> gimme your doppelpost!



What is doppelpost?
H2O Don't Judge me, don't judge me, no more!


----------



## tonygt (2. November 2011)

Bis später 
Ich geh erst mal in die Sneak und hoffe das dies mal kein Horro Film kommt, wie sonst immer wenn ich in die Sneak gehe. 
Vieleicht bis später


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> gimme your doppelpost!



He did it for the banz


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> He did it for the banz



What is banz?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> What is banz?



Nimm das zzzzZzzzzZZZZzz wech 

Heute läuft ja garnicht HIMYM  Wer schaut denn bitte XXX at the City ?


----------



## Konov (2. November 2011)

Abend allerseits!
Was macht ihr wieder für ne Freakshow hier? ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend allerseits!
> Was macht ihr wieder für ne Freakshow hier? ^^



Sean hat angefangen... .__.

Ich bin aber mal off, btw morgen ist schon DONNERSTAG!!! 

Nächtle.


----------



## Konov (2. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sean hat angefangen... .__.
> 
> Ich bin aber mal off, btw morgen ist schon DONNERSTAG!!!
> 
> Nächtle.



Nachti!


----------



## Jester (2. November 2011)

Nach langer Zeit wieder zu LoL zurückgekehrt.

Addet mich! 
Husonaud mein Name, sehr erfreut.


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit wieder zu LoL zurückgekehrt.
> 
> Addet mich!
> Husonaud mein Name, sehr erfreut.



Warum warste von LoL weg?


----------



## Jester (2. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum warste von LoL weg?



Hab ganz zu Beginn gezockt, dann System neu aufgesetzt und keine Lust gehabt, LoL neu zu installieren.


----------



## Petersburg (2. November 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv6RbEOlqRo[/youtube]

Aeiou!


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Hab ganz zu Beginn gezockt, dann System neu aufgesetzt und keine Lust gehabt, LoL neu zu installieren.



o.O

DIe 2 GB die man laden muss...


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Hv6RbEOlqRo[/youtube]
> 
> Aeiou!



Here comes the next chinese earthquake brbrbrbrbrrbrb xD


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2011)

Noch wer daaa?


----------



## Konov (3. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noch wer daaa?



Jo aba nimmer lang


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo aba nimmer lang





Alle lassen mich alleine.


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alle lassen mich alleine.



Ich bin noch da.


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich bin noch da.



Du bist aber ein Pferd D:


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist aber ein Pferd D:



Immerhin lebe ich. Ganz im Gegensatz zu dir, du... du... du FC Barcelona Logo du!


----------



## Fuuton (3. November 2011)

I Lold..^^
Nabeeend, lang ists her ^^


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

Fuuton schrieb:


> I Lold..^^
> Nabeeend, lang ists her ^^



Wat? Wer bist du denn?  Hi, willkommen oder wb, such dir was aus und setz dich dazu. ^^


----------



## Fuuton (3. November 2011)

Ach, n kleiner vor paar jahren Nachtschwärmer ^^ nu wieder mit WoW angefang ^^

Gibs die Brille und Derderseinkidnliebt oder so noch? ^^ Razyle dich kenn ich auch noch, flüchtig ^^


Btw danke ^^


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

Fuuton schrieb:


> Ach, n kleiner vor paar jahren Nachtschwärmer ^^ nu wieder mit WoW angefang ^^
> 
> Gibs die Brille und Derderseinkidnliebt oder so noch? ^^ Razyle dich kenn ich auch noch, flüchtig ^^
> 
> ...



Jibbet bede noch, 'türlich.


----------



## Fuuton (3. November 2011)

Oh man ^^ naja, ich werd doch pennen gehn.., den hab ich die Woche bald geschafft, scheiß spätdienst, haste nix mehr vom tag..^^ gütsnätchli


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

Fuuton schrieb:


> Oh man ^^ naja, ich werd doch pennen gehn.., den hab ich die Woche bald geschafft, scheiß spätdienst, haste nix mehr vom tag..^^ gütsnätchli



Nachti ^^


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Immerhin lebe ich. Ganz im Gegensatz zu dir, du... du... du FC Barcelona Logo du!



Die verdienen wenigsten Geld, die beim FC Barcelona. 



Fuuton schrieb:


> I Lold..^^
> Nabeeend, lang ists her ^^



Wer bist du denn?


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die verdienen wenigsten Geld, die beim FC Barcelona.



Püh... außerdem bin ich kein Pferd, sondern ein Pony.  Und ich hab jede Menge Äpfel... *Razyl mit Äpfel bewerf*


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Püh... außerdem bin ich kein Pferd, sondern ein Pony.  Und ich hab jede Menge Äpfel... *Razyl mit Äpfel bewerf*



:O

Ponys sind meh!


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> :O
> 
> Ponys sind meh!



Ich zitiere mal LeWhoppers Signatur... "Du magst keine Ponys? Das glaube ich dir nicht! "


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. November 2011)

Wer schon mal einem Pony die Hufe auskratzen musste und dabei einen Tritt bekam und im Anschluss auch noch die Box ausmisten musste, der mag Ponys wirklich nicht.


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal LeWhoppers Signatur... "Du magst keine Ponys? Das glaube ich dir nicht! "



Ich mag weder Pferde noch Ponys. Vor allem nicht kindisch gezeichnete Ponys. 



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wer schon mal einem Pony die Hufe auskratzen musste und dabei einen Tritt bekam und im Anschluss auch noch die Box ausmisten musste, der mag Ponys wirklich nicht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. November 2011)

Pferde sind was Tolles. Gibts nichts Besseres, als mit Karacho durch den Wald oder den Strand entlang zu brettern. Kann man mit einem Pony natürlich nicht machen, weil man zu Fuß fast schneller ist.


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Pferde sind was Tolles. Gibts nichts Besseres, als mit Karacho durch den Wald oder den Strand entlang zu brettern. Kann man mit einem Pony natürlich nicht machen, weil man zu Fuß fast schneller ist.



Es gibt viel besseres =)


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

*spielt auf der Mundharmonika das letzte Lied zu Ende* Ich mach dann mal das Licht aus. Wir sehen uns! *reitet in die Nacht hinaus*


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X4MgEUVmfAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Musik und Editing kann man noch überarbeiten, war nur zum testen der Aufnahme  60 FPS @ Fullscreen @ Ultra... 8 GB für 5 Min ^^

*eröffne*


----------



## Konov (3. November 2011)

Nabend zusammen!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. November 2011)

geb ma "tilt" oder "do a barrel roll" bei google ein^^


----------



## Kamsi (4. November 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> "do a barrel roll" bei google ein^^



http://www.collegehumor.com/video/5633958/star-fox-in-iraq


----------



## LeWhopper (4. November 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> geb ma "tilt" oder "do a barrel roll" bei google ein^^



Ah mist das gleiche wollte ich grade auch sagen.


----------



## ego1899 (4. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es gibt viel besseres =)



Pferdewurst zB...

Beiss mal in ein Pferdewurstbrot... Du spürst direkt ein totales gefühl der Freiheit und wenn du die Augen schließt sieht du mit etwas Phantasie einen majestätischen großen schwarzen kräftigen Hengst über eine Weide galoppieren und...

Naja usw halt...


----------



## Kamsi (4. November 2011)

*1. Gehe zu Google Translator
 2. Übersetze von Deutsch nach Englisch
 3. Gib ein: Meine Nachbarin hat Kohlmeisen aber was macht ein Hahn auf meinem Esel.*


----------



## Saji (4. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> *1. Gehe zu Google Translator
> 2. Übersetze von Deutsch nach Englisch
> 3. Gib ein: Meine Nachbarin hat Kohlmeisen aber was macht ein Hahn auf meinem Esel.*


----------



## ego1899 (4. November 2011)

lol wie kommt man auf sowas bitte?


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2011)

Niemand hier? *Staub feg*


----------



## Tilbie (4. November 2011)

Ich bin doch da


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2011)

Hallo :3


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2011)

Bald wieder Schule xD Voll keinen Bock drauf.
Naja bin mal raus, echt tote Hose hier.


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bald wieder Schule xD Voll keinen Bock drauf.



Man, ich habe schon 2 Wochen Schule... 2 Wochen zuviel :3


----------



## Tilbie (4. November 2011)

Muss erst seit einer Woche wieder hin.


----------



## Konov (4. November 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Tilbie (4. November 2011)

Guten Abend Konov!

Werd jetzt erst mal Scirvir vermöbeln und mir dann seinen Talesman of Beasts schnappen


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Guten Abend Konov!
> 
> Werd jetzt erst mal Scirvir vermöbeln und mir dann seinen Talesman of Beasts schnappen



Bitte was? :S


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2011)

Nabend !

6Tage noch ,dann hab ich geburtstag D


----------



## Tilbie (4. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bitte was? :S



Zock grade Demon's Souls mit nem Freund  Der Penner hat mich aber erstmal ge 1-Hited :S (Also Scirvir)


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nabend !
> 
> 6Tage noch ,dann hab ich geburtstag D



Glaub ich nicht 



Tilbie schrieb:


> Zock grade Demon's Souls mit nem Freund  Der Penner hat mich aber erstmal ge 1-Hited :S (Also Scirvir)



Achso, Demon Souls...


----------



## Tilbie (4. November 2011)

Ich steh total drauf... hab ihn jetzt auch besiegt *freu*


----------



## Saji (4. November 2011)

Nabend. :3


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht



Dann bin ich auch schon 17


----------



## Saji (4. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dann bin ich auch schon 17



So jung wär ich auch gern nochmal. Aber nur mit dem Wissen von heute.  Und dann alles anders machen. Besser, schneller, höher, weiter! *_*


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> . Besser, schneller, höher, weiter! *_*



Und deswegen sich auf Buffed flamen lassen :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2011)

Nabend ihr Noobs, alles jut ?


----------



## Saji (4. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Und deswegen sich auf Buffed flamen lassen :<



Hö?


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nabend ihr Noobs, alles jut ?



Skype


----------



## Dropz (4. November 2011)

nabend :]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGnmuBOmL5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2011)

Hat es was mit einer bestimmten Person zutun oder nur damit dass deine eltern nicht da sind oder weil WE ist ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2011)

Mhm, wohl eher mit Alkohol  Nein natürlich NICHT, und ich bin bei Skype on JungE (und das net mehr lange  )


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2011)

Würden sie sich dann mal wohl nach Skype kommen D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2011)

Bin ich doch


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. November 2011)

Nabend,
mir ist aufgefallen das die polizei bei demos und sonstige ereignisse immer auf der sete der politiker oder geldgeber sind ?
Polizei dein freund und helfer ja wenn was passiert z.B. unfall oder personenschaden aber sonst wo politiker und geldgeber 
im unrescht sind helfen sie nur den machttypen(politiker und geldgeber-großen firmen oder sonstwas mit hohen standpunkt)


wenn es nicht so stimmt dan ist es so (wenn jemand flamt oder mich berichtigen will).


----------



## Saji (4. November 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Nabend,
> mir ist aufgefallen das die polizei bei demos und sonstige ereignisse immer auf der sete der politiker oder geldgeber sind ?
> Polizei dein freund und helfer ja wenn was passiert z.B. unfall oder personenschaden aber sonst wo politiker und geldgeber
> im unrescht sind helfen sie nur den machttypen(politiker und geldgeber-großen firmen oder sonstwas mit hohen standpunkt)
> ...



Keine Politikdiskussionen!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. November 2011)

jaja ist ja gut hab ja nur versucht diese frage hier beantwortet zu kriegen wusste nicht das die auch verboten ist über das ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2011)

1 Minute dann wird FB gehackt


----------



## Saji (5. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 1 Minute dann wird FB gehackt



Bis jetzt noch alles okay. :3


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. November 2011)

fb gehackt ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2011)

Ja von denen mit der weißen Maske


----------



## Saji (5. November 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> fb gehackt ?



Anonymus-Splittergruppe will heute FB hacken. Ist doch der 5. November. Remember remember the 5th of November, auch bekannt als Guy-Fawkes-Day. ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. November 2011)

ok aber was ist FB


----------



## Saji (5. November 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ok aber was ist FB



Gesichtsbuch


----------



## Skatero (5. November 2011)

Ich glaube ja immer noch nicht daran.

Grund: http://gawker.com/5829659/hacker-plot-to-kill-facebook-is-all-a-terrible-misunderstanding?tag=exclusive


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2011)

In der USA ist es erst 19 Uhr, also gedulden ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. November 2011)

AHHHHHHHH facebock 


und es rennt noch son püüp


wuhu vote for fortuna düsseldorf 1 Liga


----------



## Saji (5. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> In der USA ist es erst 19 Uhr, also gedulden ^^



Dammich, du hast recht. *g* Aber auch in 5 Stunden wird da nichts passieren.  Wieder mal viel heiße Luft um nichts. :3


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. November 2011)

naja last die würfel entscheiden so sehe ich das


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2011)

Naja Jungs (und Mädels?) ich bin mal wech, buffed.de wird ja morgen/heute wohl noch existieren... 

Tschö!


----------



## Saji (5. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Naja Jungs (und Mädels?) ich bin mal wech, buffed.de wird ja morgen/heute wohl noch existieren...
> 
> Tschö!



Hab da von einem Schwager des Cousins meines besten Kumpels gehört, dass diese Maskenträger buffed im Anschluss an FB auch hacken wollen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Hab da von einem Schwager des Cousins meines besten Kumpels gehört, dass diese Maskenträger buffed im Anschluss an FB auch hacken wollen!




OMGOMGOMGOMGOGMGOMGOMGOGMOGMGOMG

Aber ZAM wird sicherlich zurück schlagen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. November 2011)

naja mal sehen bb bin auch ins bett


----------



## Kamsi (5. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aD1JOAuGtlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



^^ leider nur einer von vielen erstellten fakes im internet ^^



für selbst erstellte anynoumous video braucht man ja übrigens nur paar sachen laut anleitungen im inet ^^

text zu sprache software
windows movie maker
guy fawske bild

und schon bist du anonymous ^^


----------



## jolk (5. November 2011)

wie es aussieht haben sie aber eher ihre eigene seite gehackt (ich meine diese eine die man hier nicht nennen darf )


----------



## Saji (5. November 2011)

jolk schrieb:


> wie es aussieht haben sie aber eher ihre eigene seite gehackt (ich meine diese eine die man hier nicht nennen darf )



They hacked 127.0.0.1


----------



## jolk (5. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> They hacked 127.0.0.1







wir sollten wetten abschließen, ob facebook gehackt wird oder nicht, irgendjemand eine idee worum man in diesem forum wetten kann?


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2011)

kekse


----------



## Kamsi (5. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G4h7NGMz2RI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Passende Musik zum 5ten November ^^

falls jemand den vendetta film kennt ^^


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2011)

noch ein stündchen dann gehts los!


----------



## Olliruh (5. November 2011)

Nein ,die OP wird nicht statt finden 
Anon hat heute mehrfach (über verschiedene Kanäle) getwittert das FB nicht gehackt wird und sie es nie vorhatten


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2011)

QQ ^^


----------



## Olliruh (5. November 2011)

Junge ARD - bestes Programm 

Eisenbahnstrecken - Leer bis Norddeich D


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2011)

jaja, das deutsche qualitätsfernsehn ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2011)

Abend zusammen


----------



## Saji (5. November 2011)

Guten Abend liebe Leute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (5. November 2011)

Nabend !1


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2b9LthXBQ0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2011)

Giga  Hatte die Show live gesehen, wirklich sympathisch. 

Und Nabend.


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2011)

Meh GIGA... 

Nabend btw.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. November 2011)

Meine Freundin will Talking Gina auf ihr Nokia c503. Ich kenn mich mit dem Kram ja kaum aus, hab jedenfalls nur Anwendungen für Android und Apple gefunden. Weiß da jemand besser Bescheid als ich?


----------



## Deathstyle (5. November 2011)

Yes yes yaw und bei euch so?


----------



## Reflox (5. November 2011)

Abend, ciao, salam und dobryi&#774; vecher


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2011)

Konbanwa und Kampai


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. November 2011)

giga muss wiederkommen und game-one länger werden ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> giga muss wiederkommen und game-one länger werden ^^



This, können ja den Sendeplatz von RTL übernehmen. 24 Stunden Gaming <3


----------



## Reflox (5. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> This, können ja den Sendeplatz von RTL übernehmen. 24 Stunden Gaming <3



Diese... Idee... Sie wird die Welt verändern! Shikari 4 President!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. November 2011)

habe ich mir auch gedacht das das unter rtl läuft schalten bisschen werbung bei, hauen alle 2 stunden RTL logo rein und viola giga lebt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2011)

Man könnten dann ja Buffed.de bzw die Buffed-Show auch noch mit rein nehmen. 

So ein richtiger Gaming-Sender fehlt irgendwie. Auch wenn der Kanal nur 12 Stunden läuft.

Hat nich irgendjemand verdammt viel Geld, um die Idee zu sponsern ?


----------



## Saji (5. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hat nich irgendjemand verdammt viel Geld, um die Idee zu sponsern ?



Computer sagt nein.


----------



## Reflox (5. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Man könnten dann ja Buffed.de bzw die Buffed-Show auch noch mit rein nehmen.
> 
> So ein richtiger Gaming-Sender fehlt irgendwie. Auch wenn der Kanal nur 12 Stunden läuft.
> 
> Hat nich irgendjemand verdammt viel Geld, um die Idee zu sponsern ?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MDZaUOlRXms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Brauchst du sonst noch was?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. November 2011)

also wenn ich sie hätte ja (ps aber nur wenn ich auf convantions oder so in presse bereich komme (spaß^^))
und würde game one fragen ob sie mit rein kommen in das giga Team^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2011)

*Hört grade Hadouken Playlist durch* 
Muss auch mal wieder sein


----------



## Reflox (5. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b9bh66UmOik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2011)

GIGA und GameOne könnte man wirklich zusammen tun, ist aber nur Träumerei. Hoffentlich sieht man wenigstens GIGA TV demnächst wieder.

Simon, Budi, Eddi und Wolf von GameOne hab ich übrigens schon getroffen. Die ersten 3 inner Bahn, weil die Redaktion aufm Weg zu meiner Arbeit liegt und Wolf aufem Hafengeburtstag hier in Hamburg. 

@Brille

Die Band ?


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> *Hört grade Hadouken Playlist durch*
> Muss auch mal wieder sein



Brille


----------



## Saji (5. November 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> *Hört grade Hadouken Playlist durch*
> Muss auch mal wieder sein






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DfjuVCyzToY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [...]
> @Brille
> 
> Die Band ?


Ja :>

@ Razyl: ?


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ Razyl: ?



Warum du nicht im ICQ/Steam online?


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum du nicht im ICQ/Steam online?


Wieso sollte ich es sein?


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich es sein?



Weil Razyl sonst ganz ganz traurig ist. :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2011)

Naja, da ich jetzt eh off bin ist es ja auch egal :S gn8


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich es sein?



Du weißt wieso ._.


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Gute Nacht Brille :3


----------



## Konov (6. November 2011)

Und wurde Facebook gehackt? ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (6. November 2011)

Sollte das am 5. passieren? Dann nö.


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

:>


----------



## Konov (6. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Sollte das am 5. passieren? Dann nö.



Keine Ahnung, hab nur vor 2 Seiten hier im NS gelesen dass das passieren sollte.


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, hab nur vor 2 Seiten hier im NS gelesen dass das passieren sollte.



Anonymous hat ja gesagt, dass es nur eine Randgruppe von Spinnern war.


----------



## Konov (6. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Anonymous hat ja gesagt, dass es nur eine Randgruppe von Spinnern war.



Achso ^^
Hätts nur witzig gefunden wenn FB gehackt worden wäre


----------



## Kamsi (6. November 2011)

schlimmer wärs wenn der smalltalk nicht mehr gehen würde ^^


----------



## Konov (6. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> schlimmer wärs wenn der smalltalk nicht mehr gehen würde ^^



Zweifellos


----------



## Kamsi (6. November 2011)

obwohl hier auch schonmal mehr los war ^^


----------



## Konov (6. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> obwohl hier auch schonmal mehr los war ^^



Jupp ^^
gehe auch bald ins Bett


----------



## Kamsi (6. November 2011)

und das forum lädt mal wieder langsam ^^


----------



## ZAM (6. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und das forum lädt mal wieder langsam ^^



Um ca.(!) 2:30  beginnt auch das DB-Backup.


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2011)

grad um die  zeit wo am meisten los ist 

e: gute idee mit dem server in der sig, aber eigentlich unnötig, unserer ist 24/7 voll


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Um ca.(!) 2:30 beginnt auch das DB-Backup.



Das erklärt so manches


----------



## Petersburg (6. November 2011)

Haha, 2,5k beiträge und es ist mir bis heute ein rätsel wie ich so weit gekommen bin XDDD


----------



## Ginkohana (6. November 2011)

Grad in den Nachrichten gesehen:

http://www.rp-online.de/digitale/internet/Drogen-Clan-laesst-Anonymous-Mitglied-frei_aid_1030492.html

Hacker 1
internationales Drogenkartell 0

Man kann von der Gruppe halten was man will vor allem im Bezug auf die vergangenen Aktionen aber das ist klasse.
Vor allem finde ich es super zu sehen, dass die Gruppe auf ihre Mitglieder aufpasst und diese nicht aufgibt auch wenn ein scheinbar übermächtiger Gegner vor ihnen steht.


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2011)

Nabend 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (6. November 2011)

Abend Mädels


----------



## Tilbie (6. November 2011)

Abend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YSzOXtXm8p0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




nabend


----------



## Tilbie (6. November 2011)

Nix los hier oder was?


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Hallo...Hallo...Hallo

oooh ein Echo


----------



## Konov (6. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hallo...Hallo...Hallo
> 
> oooh ein Echo



Echooo


----------



## Deathstyle (6. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xAemDwDAZno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gegen langeweile.


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2011)

Nabend =)

Was geeeeht?


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend =)
> 
> Was geeeeht?



yeaaah es ist Razyl! Wazzzzuup ? =D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2011)

Petersburg postet was...

Ich bin schneller... 

Me 1 

Peter 0


----------



## Petersburg (6. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pu&#477;q&#592;u


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Petersburg, du hast die Matrix verändert! D;


----------



## Zonalar (6. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bkj9uTEnz64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (6. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Petersburg, du hast die Matrix verändert! D;



Ich veränder nicht die Matrix, die Matrix verändert mich! oder so.


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich veränder nicht die Matrix, die Matrix verändert mich! oder so.



Welche Pille haben sie genommen...? Die rote oder die blaue? (Die Farben waren es doch oder?^^)


----------



## Petersburg (6. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Welche Pille haben sie genommen...? Die rote oder die blaue? (Die Farben waren es doch oder?^^)



Beide!


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Beide!



Ich sagte doch du sollst eine von beiden nehmen. Beide Pillen machen dich ganz gaga. :3


----------



## Petersburg (6. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch du sollst eine von beiden nehmen. Beide Pillen machen dich ganz gaga. :3



Dann habe ich Morpheus den blöden Spiegel über den Schädel gehauen, und mir auch noch die restlichen Pillen aus seiner Tasche genommen.


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dann habe ich Morpheus den blöden Spiegel über den Schädel gehauen, und mir auch noch die restlichen Pillen aus seiner Tasche genommen.



Natoll... jetzt müssen wir wieder nach Mittelerde um uns beim A-Team einen neuen Stein der Weisen zu holen, damit wird deinen Kopf wieder klar kriegen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2011)

Ich dachte die Pille ist weiß, gibt es die schon in verschiedenen Geschmackssorten ? oo


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Pille ist weiß, gibt es die schon in verschiedenen Geschmackssorten ? oo



Blaubeere oder Erdbeere! Auch eine? :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Blaubeere oder Erdbeere! Auch eine? :3



Hä ? Die braucht doch nur die Frau ... oooo


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hä ? Die braucht doch nur die Frau ... oooo



Das sind keine "vögeln ohne Nebenwirkungen"-Pillen. :3


----------



## Saji (6. November 2011)

Heute sinkt für Sie: das Niveau!


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Heute sinkt für Sie: das Niveau!



Das Niveau kann garnicht mehr sinken...


----------



## Saji (6. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das Niveu kann garnicht mehr sinken...



Doch, es hat soeben sein A versenkt.


----------



## Petersburg (6. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das Niveau kann garnicht mehr sinken...



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Doch, es hat soeben sein A versenkt.



Tut mir leid, die Notebooktasten sind so klein, dass ich auf Capslock drücke, und dann vergesse das A nochmals hinzuzuschreiben.


----------



## Petersburg (6. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, die Notebooktasten sind so klein, dass ich auf Capslock drücke, und dann vergesse das A nochmals hinzuzuschreiben.



ICH VERSTEHE NICHT; WO DAS PROBLEM LIEGT MIT CAPSLOCK ZU SCHREIBEN


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> ICH VERSTEHE NICHT; WO DAS PROBLEM LIEGT MIT CAPSLOCK ZU SCHREIBEN



Ich dachte du magst schreien nicht...


----------



## Petersburg (6. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich dachte du magst schreien nicht...



DAS IST KEIN SCHREINEN; DAS SIND NUR GROOOßE BUCHSTABEN


----------



## Saji (6. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich dachte du magst schreien nicht...



Ich hätte ihm kein Wick Blau geben dürfen...


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2011)

Ihr habt doch alle eine weg...


----------



## Petersburg (6. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch alle eine weg...



Und du bist nicht besser.


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Und du bist nicht besser.



Hab ich nirgends behauptet.


----------



## Petersburg (6. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich nirgends behauptet.



Dann solltest du deinen Satz abändern in "Wir haben doch alle einen weg."


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dann solltest du deinen Satz abändern in "Wir haben doch alle einen weg."



Nö, ich zähle mich nicht zu euch.


----------



## Petersburg (6. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich zähle mich nicht zu euch.



Dann eben "Ihr und Ich."


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, ich zähle mich nicht zu euch.



Das heisst, du bist nicht wie wir... bewerft ihn mit Pudding! D:


----------



## Petersburg (6. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das heisst, du bist nicht wie wir... bewerft ihn mit Pudding! D:



Ich denke er _ist_ Pudding


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das heisst, du bist nicht wie wir... bewerft ihn mit Pudding! D:



GIGA Puddi?


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich denke er _ist_ Pudding



Oh... das macht sinn...


----------



## Petersburg (6. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> GIGA Puddi?



Puddipuddipuddi?


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Puddipuddipuddi?



:O

Peter hat GIGA Puddi! Fasst ihn!


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2011)

hört mal auf euch gegenseitig zu grillen


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> hört mal auf euch gegenseitig zu grillen



Nie!


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> hört mal auf euch gegenseitig zu grillen



Jetzt habe ich Hunger. So schöne leckere und saftige Rippchen wären schon was feines.


----------



## Petersburg (6. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich Hunger. So schöne leckere und saftige Rippchen wären schon was feines.



Gegrillte Grillen, guten hunger!


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Gegrillte Grillen, guten hunger!



Näh, ich stehe eher so auf Heuschreckenchips aus China.


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2011)

ich hab mal wieder eine unglaublich creative signatur  danke razyl ^^


----------



## Petersburg (6. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich hab mal wieder eine unglaublich creative signatur  danke razyl ^^



Abbrechen?


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2011)

wat wat


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich hab mal wieder eine unglaublich creative signatur  danke razyl ^^



o.o

NACHMACHER!


----------



## Petersburg (6. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> o.o
> 
> NACHMACHER!



Sein K/D ist viel besser als deiner, du musst nachgeben.


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2011)

ich hab das ganze nur gemacht um zu zeigen wie schlecht razyl ist xD


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Sein K/D ist viel besser als deiner, du musst nachgeben.



Wie gut, dass mich das in Spielen so gut wie gar nicht interessiert...



Arosk schrieb:


> ich hab das ganze nur gemacht um zu zeigen wie schlecht razyl ist xD



Ich spiele BF3 auch nicht primär online. o.o Hab das nur wegen der SP-Kampagne.


----------



## Arosk (7. November 2011)

natürlich, du kaufst multiplayer shooter um die kampfängange zu spielen 

..

..

ernsthaft?


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> natürlich, du kaufst multiplayer shooter um die kampfängange zu spielen
> 
> ..
> 
> ...



Türlich. Ich spiele den MP nebenbei, aber nicht primär. Auf Dauer ist mir das zu langweilig. Unreal Tournament war damals die Ausnahme


----------



## Arosk (7. November 2011)

Naja, wenn man lieber Singleplayer mag würde ich lieber auf andere Spiele setzen, aber ich denke die kaufst du dir sowieso ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man lieber Singleplayer mag würde ich lieber auf andere Spiele setzen, aber ich denke die kaufst du dir sowieso ^^



Ja, gibt ja so viele gute SP-Shooter.. oh wait :S


----------



## Saji (7. November 2011)

Damit ihr euch besser fühlt hab ich jetzt auch ne BF3 Sig. ^^


----------



## iShock (7. November 2011)

will auch bf3  aber kein geld für neuen pc :°(


----------



## Saji (7. November 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> will auch bf3  aber kein geld für neuen pc :°(



*tröst* Wollte dich nicht zum Weinen bringen! :O


----------



## Arosk (7. November 2011)

ich sterb grad vor lachen xDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (7. November 2011)

geht schon - aber nur livestreams + lets play guggen wird auch öde x) - muss halt cs herhalten


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Damit ihr euch besser fühlt hab ich jetzt auch ne BF3 Sig. ^^



Wieso besser fühlen? o,o



iShock schrieb:


> will auch bf3  aber kein geld für neuen pc :°(



Kaufs halt für Konsole und leb mit den Einschränkungen


----------



## iShock (7. November 2011)

:-I

Naja im Januar hab ich Geburtstag - da wird dann der alte PC getuned x_x

Im Moment hab ich halt nur nen Macbook :s


egal genug von meinem Gejammer - glaub ich geh mich hinhaun. 


Tschööööööö


----------



## Saji (7. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso besser fühlen? o,o
> 
> 
> 
> Kaufs halt für Konsole und leb mit den Einschränkungen



Weil ich eigentlich nicht allzu gut in Shootern bin. Jedenfalls was das Schießen angeht. Dafür kann ich aber toll mit Munnipäckchen und Medikits um mich werfen. Im C4-Ankleben bin ich auch ganz gut. ^^

Und so schlimm sind die Einschränkungen auf den Konsolen auch nicht. Gut, es sind "nur" 24 Spieler auf den Karten und die Maps sind kleiner, aber nicht so klein wie man sich das jetzt vorstellen würde. Caspian Border ist noch immer sehr groß. ^^ Man muss aber auch neidlos anerkennen, dass es auf dem PC (mit passender Hardware) besser aussieht. Aber Hand aufs Herz, wer etwas anderes erwartet hat muss wirklich blind vor (Shooter)Liebe gewesen sein.


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Und so schlimm sind die Einschränkungen auf den Konsolen auch nicht. Gut, es sind "nur" 24 Spieler auf den Karten und die Maps sind kleiner, aber nicht so klein wie man sich das jetzt vorstellen würde. Caspian Border ist noch immer sehr groß. ^^ Man muss aber auch neidlos anerkennen, dass es auf dem PC (mit passender Hardware) besser aussieht. Aber Hand aufs Herz, wer etwas anderes erwartet hat muss wirklich blind vor (Shooter)Liebe gewesen sein.



Naja, es ist gut so, dass auch mal ne relativ klare Linie zwischen den Plattformen gezogen wird.


----------



## Saji (7. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, es ist gut so, dass auch mal ne relativ klare Linie zwischen den Plattformen gezogen wird.



Klare Linie? Es ist ja nicht so, als hätte DICE gesagt, okay, den Konsolenspielern gönnen wir weniger als den anderen. Ich glaube schon, dass die PS3 mit BF3 an ihre Grenzen stößt. Immerhin muss ja nicht nur ein Teil der Map berechnet werden, sondern auch alles andere. Und das, was BF3 auf den Konsolen bietet, ist, wie ich finde, ein sehr guter Mittelweg. Gegenbeispiel wäre ja aktuell Uncharted 3, das ja richtig genial aussieht. Aber das ist eben ein Singleplayerspiel und speziell auf die Konsole zugeschnitten. Was nicht bedeuten soll, BF3 wäre schlecht portiert worden. Es sind nur verschiedene Ausgangspunkte. 

Aber wartet nur ab, wenn es mal eine "PS4" gibt dann machen die PC-Spieler wieder große Augen, bis nach einem Jahr alle Konsoleros großen Augen machen. ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Aber wartet nur ab, wenn es mal eine "PS4" gibt dann machen die PC-Spieler wieder große Augen, bis nach einem Jahr alle Konsoleros großen Augen machen. ^^



Die PS4 wird wohl nur auf dem Stand eines jetzigen High-End PCs sein. Also nicht enorm weit... ^^


----------



## Rysm (7. November 2011)

Mir ist langweilig,
ich glaub ich geh schlafen!
Gute Nacht Buffed!


----------



## Kamsi (7. November 2011)

konsolen werden nie pcs erreichen dafür sind sie zu statisch


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> konsolen werden nie pcs erreichen dafür sind sie zu statisch



Sie können nur aufholen. Alle paar Jahre mal...


----------



## Saji (7. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> konsolen werden nie pcs erreichen dafür sind sie zu statisch



Hab ich das behauptet?


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Hab ich das behauptet?



Aber gedacht!


----------



## Saji (7. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber gedacht!



Gedacht insoweit, als das die PC-Gemeinde erstaunt auf die "PS4" (oder ähnliche Konsole!) sieht und anerkennen muss, dass die Grafik wirklich gut ist. Aber wie gesagt, das relativiert sich wieder binnen eines Jahres, wenn die neusten Techniktrends Standard geworden sind.  Zu behaupten, eine Konsole könne den PC dauerhaft als Spielzentrum ablösen, wäre falsch. Dafür sind sie einfach zu unflexibel in ihrer Hardware. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass der PC für mich als Plattform zunehmend uninteressant wird. Das liegt zum einen daran, das sich mein Spielverhalten und meine Lieblingsgenre im Laufe der Zeit geändert haben, zum anderen aber auch daran das ich es leid bin nach einer Zeit ständig auf die Systemanforderungen zu gucken und zu überlegen, mit welchen Details sich ein Spiel wohl spielen lassen wird. Keine der beiden Plattformen ist besser oder schlechter als die andere, beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Und damit genug zu dem Thema, ich hau mich hin. 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2011)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Man, ich habe mir heute richtig tolle Duftkerzen gekauft und gammel nun mit einer Tasse Kakao und meiner Katze auf dem Arm herum. <3


----------



## Deathstyle (7. November 2011)

Ich brauch wen um Heroes of Might and Magic 3 zu spielen!


----------



## tear_jerker (7. November 2011)

omg, ich schau grad machete, wie geil ist der Film denn xD
damals als er ins Kino kamt dachte ich das er ist mir zu blöd, hab mir heute für seichte unterhaltung mehrere dvds geholt, unteranderem halt auch Machete, und ich freu mir grad ein schnitzel in den bauch wie geil ich den Film finde^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Man, ich habe mir heute richtig tolle Duftkerzen gekauft und gammel nun mit einer Tasse Kakao und meiner Katze auf dem Arm herum. <3



Das erinnert mich an irgendwas... war da nicht was in nem James Bond ?


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2011)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (7. November 2011)

Und? Kannst du dich noch hinsetzen?  

Deanne! Ich brauch deine Hilfe, voll doll dringend!!


----------



## Arosk (7. November 2011)

hi und tschüss, bin auch schon wieder weg 




Deanne schrieb:


> Man, ich habe mir heute richtig tolle Duftkerzen gekauft und gammel nun mit einer Tasse Kakao und meiner Katze auf dem Arm herum. <3



das neue bild gefällt mir nicht, das alte war besser, du hast es nicht nötig dich zu schminken ^^


----------



## schneemaus (7. November 2011)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend!


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> hi und tschüss, bin auch schon wieder weg
> 
> das neue bild gefällt mir nicht, das alte war besser, du hast es nicht nötig dich zu schminken ^^



Das ist ja auch mein Halloween-Outfit, daher auch die fahle Haut! Und verkleide dich mal gescheit, ohne Schminke zu verwenden.

Ganz abgesehen davon schmink ich mich zum Weggehen auch mal ganz gerne, nur halt dezent. Halloween war ein Sonderfall, da macht es Spaß, richtig tief in den Schminktopf zu greifen.


----------



## Arosk (7. November 2011)

Achso  dann passt das bild natürlich, es sieht nämlich schrecklich aus ^^


----------



## schneemaus (7. November 2011)

Ich find das Bild schick. Ich würd mich von und zu schreiben, wenn ich das Geschick hätte, mich so für Halloween oder Karneval mal zu schminken.


----------



## Arosk (7. November 2011)

ich meine natürlich schrecklich im sinne von halloween, nicht falsch verstehen


----------



## Manowar (7. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> es sieht nämlich schrecklich aus ^^





Da Deanne mir wohl nicht helfen mag  verschwind ich mal ins Bett.
Gute Nacht zusammen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Achso  dann passt das bild natürlich, es sieht nämlich schrecklich aus ^^



DAS war ein Fehler


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Da Deanne mir wohl nicht helfen mag



Wie, was, wo?


----------



## Deathstyle (7. November 2011)

Das Vampirbild von Tumblr? Das' richtig nice!


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das Vampirbild von Tumblr? Das' richtig nice!



Meinst du das hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. November 2011)

Jo. Das hab ich auch reblogged'.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. November 2011)

Die Hautfarbe passt, der Gesichtsausdruck... nun ja, ausbaufähig. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2011)

Ich bin mal wieder wech, Supernatural schauen 

Tschö!


----------



## Arosk (7. November 2011)

naja, ich wollte eigentlich schon lange weg, also bis morgen


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Hautfarbe passt, der Gesichtsausdruck... nun ja, ausbaufähig. ^^



Das hatte ich für eine Freundin gemacht, die das Make-Up gerne als Tutorial in ihrem Blog präsentieren, sich aber nicht zu sehr auf Halloween versteifen wollte. 
Daher sollte man die Zähne nicht sehen.


----------



## Noxiel (7. November 2011)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle spontan meinen Lieblingsvegetarier Witz loswerden: *ächem*

Vegetarier ist ja eigentlich ein altes indianisches Wort, übersetzt bedeutet es.... *trommelwirbel*..... zu blöd zum Jagen. *tusch*


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. November 2011)

Hm, wobei ich glaube, wenn wir wirklich wieder mit Speer, Bogen und Messer in den Wald gehen müssten, würden die Vegetarier ebenso wie die Fleischfresser vor die Hunde gehen. ^^ Ein Tier ernsthaft und bewusst töten und anschließend essen... ich weiß nicht, ob ich das könnte.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. November 2011)

Wieso muss ein Vampir denn sein Gesicht verzerren? 
Ich hab jetzt Lust zu kochen bei den ganzen Lebensstildiskussionen bei denen es um Essen geht.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. November 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle spontan meinen Lieblingsvegetarier Witz loswerden: *ächem*
> 
> Vegetarier ist ja eigentlich ein altes indianisches Wort, übersetzt bedeutet es.... *trommelwirbel*..... zu blöd zum Jagen. *tusch*



achtung chauvi witz: also ist das auch indianisch für frau?^^


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Ich habe übrigens nichts gegen Vegetarier/Veganer-Witze. Gegen Frauenwitze auch nicht, die meisten Frauen entsprechen jedem Klischee. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. November 2011)

Jedes Klischee hat ja irgendwo auch seinen Ursprung. Trotzdem finde ich Mario Barth unlustig (so wie alle anderen Comedians auch, die ich je gesehen habe. Irgendwie trifft das nie meinen Humor. Die Holzhammermethode ist halt nicht so mein Ding).


----------



## Kamsi (7. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Meinst du das hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Meld falls du noch freiwilliges Futter brauchst ^^




Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Hautfarbe passt, der Gesichtsausdruck... nun ja, ausbaufähig. ^^



gesättig und wohlgenährt


----------



## Noxiel (7. November 2011)

Ich hab vorhin auch auf die Schnelle in meiner Küche etwas leckeres gekocht. Und mit Küche meine ich Mc Donalds und mit gekocht das BicMäc Menü mit den sechs Chicken McNuggets, Fritten und Coke. 




Und der Abwasch war auch schnell erledigt...


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Mario Barth ist ja auch schrecklich. Dieses Frauen/Männer-Thema ist so ausgelutscht und dazu ist der Kerl auch noch so albern und übertrieben, ne.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. November 2011)

Dieter Nuhr mag ich. Jedenfalls das bisschen was ich von ihm kenne finde ich ganz angenehm.. und Kurt Krömer, der Kerl ist genial


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> und Kurt Krömer, der Kerl ist genial



"MIT DEN FAHRRAD NICHT IN DEN LETZTEN WAGEN!"

Herrlich, ich habe "Na, du alte Kackbratze?" auf DVD und schaue es mir immer wieder gerne an.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. November 2011)

Ich hatte das zu Mittag, allerdings nur wegen den Gutscheinen. Big Tasty Bacon, Mc Chicken, Pommes und Fanta... tja... und meine Diät? Ach egal, ich hab ja Idealgewicht. Nur halt die obere Grenze.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> "MIT DEN FAHRRAD NICHT IN DEN LETZTEN WAGEN!"
> 
> Herrlich, ich habe "Na, du alte Kackbratze?" auf DVD und schaue es mir immer wieder gerne an.



"Wir brauchen dringend einen 3. Weltkrieg. Guido Knopp ist mit den ersten beiden fast fertig."
<3

Ich habe die ersten beiden Staffeln seiner Show, ich steh ja echt voll drauf..


----------



## Kamsi (7. November 2011)

heute bei taff auf pro7 gesehen ein glas sekt hat 800 kalorien ^^

fanta war mir schon immer zu süss - und ich träume noch immer von big tasty bacon und mc chicken aber aber 20 minuten später bereut es mein magen wenn ich die gegessen habe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dafür habe ich tomaten/mozarella salat für mich entdeckt


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lpFhRnXJphk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Stelle mit dem Fernseher und dem Tagesablauf liebe ich. <3

Das mit dem Weltkrieg ist aber auch gut, merke ich mir.

Edit: Das Programm gibt es auch als Audio-Version bei Youtube, sehe ich gerade. Einfach mal "Na du alte" eingeben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. November 2011)

Langeweile Deluxe!


----------



## Reflox (7. November 2011)

Abend


----------



## Kamsi (7. November 2011)

ich find immer noch didi hallervorden gut - er ist einfach klassich mit eine flasche pommes usw ^^

danach kaya yanar und mittermeier 

paul panzer und ausbilder schmidt ist auch noch ganz witzig ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. November 2011)

Zwischenfrage: Ein Stream zieht doch nur solange am Traffic, bis er geladen ist, oder? Ab dann kann ich stundenlang gucken ohne Mehrumsatz. Oder? ODER?


----------



## Kamsi (7. November 2011)

was fürn ein stream und welcher dienst ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. November 2011)

YouTube halt.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Edit: Das Programm gibt es auch als Audio-Version bei Youtube, sehe ich gerade. Einfach mal "Na du alte" eingeben.



Ich gebe mir das demnächst mal in reinform und bei seinem Auftritt auch am besten auf BluRay! 
Das erinnert mich daran das ich nen Trash Abend machen wollte.. Verdammt. 




Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage: Ein Stream zieht doch nur solange am Traffic, bis er geladen ist, oder? Ab dann kann ich stundenlang gucken ohne Mehrumsatz. Oder? ODER?



Jap.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. November 2011)

die leiden eines umtssticks ceiwyn? i feel ya bro ^^


----------



## Noxiel (7. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> die leiden eines umtssticks ceiwyn? i feel ya bro ^^


Brüder im Geiste. Ich nuckel auch die letzten Bits und Bytes aus der O2 Leitung, dabei hat der Stick Vollausschlag bei HDSPA. Prft.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. November 2011)

Die Leiden eines Studenten, der zwar das Internet seiner Studi-Bude nutzen darf, aber nur bis 4 GB/Monat. ^^


----------



## Konov (7. November 2011)

Abend Mädels!


----------



## Deathstyle (7. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend Mädels!



Hi na!
Ceiwyn, wieso? WIESOO?


----------



## Konov (7. November 2011)

HAHAHAHA die Welt ist so berechenbar!
Insbesondere die Frauen!

Hab vorhin ein Bild von mir bei einer regionalen Online (und Date-) -Community hochgeladen um mein Profil zu ergänzen.
Innerhalb weniger Minuten schreiben mich reihenweise Frauen an "hey wie gehts, du bist aber attraktiv, laberlaber SCHLONZ"

Und ohne das Bild meldet sich wochenlang kein Schwein. Ich sollte eine Studie daraus machen und irgendwann ne Doktorarbeit drüber schreiben, wie vorhersehbar die Leute reagieren wenn man ein vorteilhaftes Bild zeigt 

Scheiß oberflächlicher Kack


----------



## schneemaus (7. November 2011)

Hm, meine Mutter guckt grad noch Extra auf RTL, da geht's um die transsexuelle Tochter von Cher, die nun ein Mann ist und seinen "Leidensweg" zum richtigen Körper.

Ich find's einfach krass und kann es mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen (was vermutlich bei jedem so ist, dem es nicht so geht), im "falschen" Körper zu sein. Ich mein, ich bin definitiv keine Klischeefrau und benehme mich durchaus auch burschikoser als viele der Frauen in meinem Bekanntenkreis, aber trotzdem identifiziere ich mich als weibliches Individuum.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. November 2011)

Freu dich doch, Konov. Zu mir hat das noch nie jemand gesagt. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. November 2011)

@Schneemaus

Ich weiß nicht, ich bin zwar kein Gegner der Geschlechtsumwandlung, aber irgendwie bleibt der Körper doch trotzdem der gleiche. Ein Mann wird nie eine Frau sein, weder mit aufgepumpten Hupen noch mit einem verstümmelten Penis. Dazu fehlen zig weitere Faktoren. Einfachstes Beispiel dürften wohl Eierstöcke, Gebährmutter und Menstruation sein. 

Und umgekehrt verhält es sich genauso.


----------



## Konov (8. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Freu dich doch, Konov. Zu mir hat das noch nie jemand gesagt. ^^



 ja ich freu mich. Aber irgendwie freu ich mich mehr über die Dumpfsinnige Oberflächlichkeit der anderen und sie entlarven zu können 

Naja, was solls... die Welt ist schlecht. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. November 2011)

Immerhin weißt du so, welche Frauen nicht dich mögen, sondern nur deinen Körper. Auf der anderen Seite ist das aber der perfekte Ansatzpunkt für einsame Abende, wenn du verstehst... ^^


----------



## Konov (8. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Immerhin weißt du so, welche Frauen nicht dich mögen, sondern nur deinen Körper. Auf der anderen Seite ist das aber der perfekte Ansatzpunkt für einsame Abende, wenn du verstehst... ^^



Jo ich verstehe 
Naja wie gesagt, ein bißchen darüber lachen kann ich schon. Das wars wert.


----------



## Saji (8. November 2011)

Guten Abend! Was geht, was steht, wer kriecht schon auf allen Vieren?


----------



## Konov (8. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Guten Abend! Was geht, was steht, wer kriecht schon auf allen Vieren?



Ich! Dank meiner superkrätze... Halsschmerzen bis zum geht nimmääär.
Aber ich trink schon tagelang nur Tee, und schlafen kann ich eh nicht. Wird wohl ne lange Nacht. Und morgen hab ich Augenringe wie ein Pandabär


----------



## iShock (8. November 2011)

nabend.... forum ist so langsam


----------



## Kamsi (8. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Guten Abend! Was geht, was steht, wer kriecht schon auf allen Vieren?



ich mit meinen ischias


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Innerhalb weniger Minuten schreiben mich reihenweise Frauen an "hey wie gehts, du bist aber attraktiv, laberlaber SCHLONZ"



Ach, das ist noch harmlos. Was man als Frau manchmal zu lesen bekommt, teilweise von wildfremden Leuten bei Facebook... Aua.


----------



## Saji (8. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich! Dank meiner superkrätze... Halsschmerzen bis zum geht nimmääär.
> Aber ich trink schon tagelang nur Tee, und schlafen kann ich eh nicht. Wird wohl ne lange Nacht. Und morgen hab ich Augenringe wie ein Pandabär






Kamsi schrieb:


> ich mit meinen ischias



Da hab ich ja voll ins Schwarze getroffen.  Aber ich bin auch verschnupft, wenn es euch hilft. Erst hat's am Tag grade mal 10 Grad, und am nächsten Tag 25 Grad in der Sonne. Der Körper weiß ja gar nicht was er machen soll. >_>


----------



## Konov (8. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja voll ins Schwarze getroffen.  Aber ich bin auch verschnupft, wenn es euch hilft.



Ne hilft irgendwie gar nicht


----------



## Saji (8. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ne hilft irgendwie gar nicht



 Immerhin habe ich mein Bestes gegeben.


----------



## Konov (8. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Immerhin habe ich mein Bestes gegeben.



Auf jedenfall!
Ich leg mich mal ins Bett, mal sehen wie weit ich komme 
Nachti!


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2011)

Wer ist noch daaa?


----------



## Deathstyle (8. November 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Saji (8. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nope.



Just Chuck Testa.


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2011)

Was macht ihr so?


----------



## Deathstyle (8. November 2011)

http://www.stickpage.com/shock2play.shtml

Aber ich werd gleich mal ins Bett.. denke ich


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Aber ich werd gleich mal ins Bett.. denke ich



Ist doch erst um 2


----------



## Deathstyle (8. November 2011)

Muss um 8 raus, passt also ganz gut jetzt ;D Bye!


----------



## Saji (8. November 2011)

Amazon hat mir um 0:47 Uhr die Versandbestätigung gemailt.  Seltsame Dinge laufen da ab, das sage ich euch! ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Amazon hat mir um 0:47 Uhr die Versandbestätigung gemailt.  Seltsame Dinge laufen da ab, das sage ich euch! ^^



Für was?


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wU365VvFd_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



C L U E S O 

Endlich ist er ganz oben angekommen.


----------



## tear_jerker (8. November 2011)

die halbe 1. staffel von Breaking Bad durch und die Serie ist einfach geil. bin auch schon wieder weg weiter gucken^^


----------



## Edou (8. November 2011)

Hallööö


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. November 2011)

Thema heute: Wieso weiß ich mit fast 23 Jahren noch immer nicht, was ich "später" machen will. Soll ich mein Jura-Studium für irgendetwas anderes abbrechen? Oder mich doch irgendwie durchbeißen? Aber es ist alles so demotivierend...


----------



## schneemaus (8. November 2011)

Was interessiert dich denn? Mit was beschäftigst du dich gerne in deiner Freizeit? Wo hast du in der Schule immer am meisten aufgepasst, bei welchen Themen?

Und übrigens, guten Abend ^_^


----------



## Alterac123 (8. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Thema heute: Wieso weiß ich mit fast 23 Jahren noch immer nicht, was ich "später" machen will. Soll ich mein Jura-Studium für irgendetwas anderes abbrechen? Oder mich doch irgendwie durchbeißen? Aber es ist alles so demotivierend...



Studium abbrechen ist blöd


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2011)

Moin Moin


----------



## schneemaus (8. November 2011)

Das pauschal zu sagen find ich nicht richtig. Wenn er merkt, dass Jura wirklich gar nichts für ihn ist und er etwas Anderes findet, was ihm viel Spaß bereitet, finde ich es völlig legitim, wenn er das erste Studium abbricht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. November 2011)

Naja, meine Eltern wollten mich gerne Richtung Journalismus sehen. Problem: Ich kann die Journallie nicht ausstehen. Ich wäre eventuell zur Polizei, aber mit einer Spenderniere ist das eigentlich zwecklos. Dann wollte ich Lehramt studieren, aber das BA/MA-System ist komplett für den Arsch. Außerdem hätte ich das Graecum nachmachen müssen und das war mir echt zu dämlich. Mathematisch war ich noch nie sonderlich begabt. Medizin interessiert mich nicht wirklich, außer Veterinärmedizin. Aber ich könnte keine Tiere einschläfern. Tja, was bleibt denn da noch? 

Der Sprung nach Jura war eher eine Notlösung, Spaß macht es ansich schon, aber die Stoffmenge ist praktisch nicht zu bewältigen. Und da kommt das Problem: Mein absoluter Wunschberuf wäre Richter, notfalls auch Staatsanwalt. Dafür braucht man ein Prädikatsexamen, also mindestens 9 Punkte von 18. Will man allerdings Chancen haben, wären 12 Punkten schon praktisch. Das schaffen gerade mal 10% der Absolventen. Ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben zu den besten 10% gehört (außer vielleicht in der Grundschulklasse 1a -.-). Meine beste Prüfung lag bisher bei 7 Punkten. Ich werde also niemals Richter und muss dann auf ewig Anwalt bleiben. Und darauf hab ich echt keine Lust.


----------



## schneemaus (8. November 2011)

Also es gibt noch deutlich mehr als Journalismus, Lehramt, Mathematik und Medizin. Wärst du denn gegebenenfalls für einen Wunschstudiengang auch bereit umzuziehen oder willst du das auf keinen Fall?


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. November 2011)

Eher nicht. Ich habe ja schon überlegt, für mein Staatsexamen nach Hamburg zu wechseln, weil die Pradikatsexamina-Quote deutlich höher liegt als in RLP. Aber ansich muss ich das alles verwerfen, da meine Freundin in Speyer arbeitet und diese Stelle niemals aufgeben will. Und alleine könnte ich das wohl kaum finanzieren.

Mir fällt ja auch kein Wunschstudium mehr ein.


----------



## Saji (8. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Für was?



Für meine PS3 Controller Ladestation. Kam auch tatsächlich heute an. 

Guten Abend an alle!


----------



## H2OTest (8. November 2011)

huhu ich hab ne frage ich such ne seite wo man am anfang ne auflösung angeben konnte und dann ganz viele wallpaper zum scrollen ( mann muss nie ne andere seite auswaählen) gezeigt werden. weiß jemand den link dazu?


----------



## Saji (8. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> huhu ich hab ne frage ich such ne seite wo man am anfang ne auflösung angeben konnte und dann ganz viele wallpaper zum scrollen ( mann muss nie ne andere seite auswaählen) gezeigt werden. weiß jemand den link dazu?



Google Bildersuche.  So mache ich es jedenfalls immer. Unter Erweiterte Suche gebe ich den gewünschten Begriff ein (oder einfach nur Wallpaper) und meine Auflösung (Bildgröße -> Genau... und dann eintragen). Kann man auch ganz toll scrollen. *g*


----------



## Raema (8. November 2011)

Nabend, also für Wallpaper würd ich Wallbase empfehlen:
http://wallbase.cc/random

Kannst oben die Auflösung wählen. Da kannst du auch endlos scrollen


----------



## schneemaus (8. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Eher nicht. Ich habe ja schon überlegt, für mein Staatsexamen nach Hamburg zu wechseln, weil die Pradikatsexamina-Quote deutlich höher liegt als in RLP. Aber ansich muss ich das alles verwerfen, da meine Freundin in Speyer arbeitet und diese Stelle niemals aufgeben will. Und alleine könnte ich das wohl kaum finanzieren.
> 
> Mir fällt ja auch kein Wunschstudium mehr ein.



Nun ja, dann ist die Sache natürlich deutlich begrenzt. Aber was hat dich denn in der Schule am meisten interessiert? Das Graecum brauchst du doch nicht für jeden Lehramtsstudiengang, nehm ich mal an. Was ist mit Naturwissenschaften, abgesehen von Mathematik? Sprachen? Geologie/Geographie? Geschichte? Sport? Religion/Ethik? Irgendwas muss dir doch in der Schule an Themen deutlich besser gefallen haben als andere. Ich kann mich z.B. bei mir daran erinnern, dass ich immer schon auf Humanbiologie abgefahren bin, ob es nun anatomische Themen wie der Aufbau der Zelle/des Auges/des Herzens waren oder Genetik, da hab ich immer Glanzleistungen gezeigt, weil es mich unglaublich interessiert hat.


----------



## H2OTest (8. November 2011)

wallbase war es glaube ich danke


----------



## Noxiel (8. November 2011)

Nicht vergessen, gleich startet die neue Stromberg Staffel. Also alle schön Pro7 einschalten.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. November 2011)

Naja... sprachlich bin ich auch ne Null. Geschichte würde mich generell interessieren, genauso wie Paläontologie, aber finde damit mal einen Job. Außerdem ist letzteres wieder mit Chemie und Biologie verbunden. Auch Archäologie hat mich schon immer interessiert, aber ich will halt weder mein Leben lang in einem Museum sitzen, noch irgendwo im Iran Tonscherben ausbuddeln.


----------



## H2OTest (8. November 2011)

Wie wärs mit Busfahrer?


----------



## Ol@f (8. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja... sprachlich bin ich auch ne Null. Geschichte würde mich generell interessieren, genauso wie Paläontologie, aber finde damit mal einen Job. Außerdem ist letzteres wieder mit Chemie und Biologie verbunden. Auch Archäologie hat mich schon immer interessiert, aber ich will halt weder mein Leben lang in einem Museum sitzen, noch irgendwo im Iran Tonscherben ausbuddeln.


Hast du vielleicht schon ein Gespräch bei der Studienberatung gesucht? 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass es bei sehr vielen Momente gibt, wo das Studium demotivierend (ohne auf das Maß zu achten) ist. 
Wenn man sich aber durchgängig durch ein Studium durchquält, glaube ich nicht, dass das langfristig das Richtige ist. 
In einigen Studiengängen ist es halt temporär seehr hart und danach "nur noch" hart (aber mit Sicherheit machbar). Bsp. Mathematik: Die ersten zwei bei drei Semester werden sehr hart ausgesiebt einfach weil die Stoffmenge extrem hoch ist und die Denkweise völlig neu. Um da am Ball zu bleiben hast du halt, 70+ Stunden pro Woche (und dann hast du manchmal immernoch nicht alles verstanden), da vergeht den meisten die Lust, Spaß und Interesse an der Mathematik und dann wird abgebrochen und ohne kann man Mathe nicht langfristig betreiben, sonst wird man wahnsinnig . Dazu passend, es fallen gerade mal 25% die erste Klausur in Analysis (erstes Semester) und danach noch etwa 5% die Nachklausur durch, aber nur weil eben schon vorher über 50% abgebrochen haben.

Die Sache ist nur, wenn man abbricht, sollte man sich nur nicht zu viel Zeit mit lassen. Aber, wenn man keinen Ausweg findet, dann sollte man meiner Meinung nach aufhören und evtl. wechseln oder vllt eine Ausbildung oder Ähnliches anfangen und bei dem Alternativweg könnte vielleicht die Studienberatung einen weiterhelfen.


----------



## Petersburg (8. November 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen, gleich startet die neue Stromberg Staffel. Also alle schön Pro7 einschalten.



Nope.avi


----------



## Konov (8. November 2011)

Stromberg schau ich auch gerade. 



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Thema heute: Wieso weiß ich mit fast 23 Jahren noch immer nicht, was ich "später" machen will. Soll ich mein Jura-Studium für irgendetwas anderes abbrechen? Oder mich doch irgendwie durchbeißen? Aber es ist alles so demotivierend...



Die Frage stellste dir öfter oder? ^^



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja... sprachlich bin ich auch ne Null. Geschichte würde mich generell interessieren, genauso wie Paläontologie, aber finde damit mal einen Job. Außerdem ist letzteres wieder mit Chemie und Biologie verbunden. Auch Archäologie hat mich schon immer interessiert, aber ich will halt weder mein Leben lang in einem Museum sitzen, noch irgendwo im Iran Tonscherben ausbuddeln.



Naja, irgendwie gibts ja immer irgendwas, wo man denkt "mein Leben lang möchte ich das nicht machen".
Ich hab auch soviel überlegt und überlege immer noch, was ich studieren soll. Ich glaube aber, dass man sich da nicht 100%ig festlegen kann, weil es immer auch Sachen gibt, die einem daran nicht gefallen. Den perfekten Studiengang gibts nicht.
Insofern würde ich überlegen ob Jura wirklich so schlimm ist oder ob du dich damit arrangieren kannst und dann weitermachen.
Ist das nicht der Fall, dann kannste was anderes abwägen, aber mehr wie das, was bereits vorgeschlagen wurde, gibts ja auch nicht...


----------



## Deathstyle (8. November 2011)

Was Studienberatung angeht finde ich das hier unglaublich interessant: http://www.master-and-more.de/eventsundtermine/masterandmore-messe.html
Ich wollte auch eigentlich gerne nach Münster aber ich kann an dem Termin leider nicht.


----------



## Reflox (8. November 2011)

Hey


----------



## Petersburg (8. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hey



Nope.avi


----------



## schneemaus (8. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Den perfekten Studiengang gibts nicht.



Hm. Ich bin tatsächlich, glaube ich, eine ziemliche Ausnahme. Ich weiß ganz genau, was im Studium auf mich zukommt, und ich weiß, dass ich während dem Physikum halt einfach die Arschbacken zusammenkneifen und lernen muss, weil es eben auch viel auf den ersten Blick Fachfremdes ist, was man auswendig lernen darf.

Und da ich viele Ärzte kenne (durch meinen Beruf ja auch), weiß ich auch, was später auf mich zukommt. Und es gibt so gut wie nichts, was mir daran nicht gefällt bzw. wenn mir etwas daran nicht gefällt, sind es so minimale Kleinigkeiten, dass sie mir schon fast wieder egal sind. Papierkram gehört halt zum Beruf dazu, aber selbst das macht mir nichts aus, weil ich selbst sowas ab und an gerne mache.
Mein Problem ist eher, dass es mehrere Fachrichtungen gibt, die mich unglaublich reizen, aber das hat ja noch relativ lange Zeit und ich muss mich jetzt noch nicht entscheiden. Denn momentan gibt's wirklich mehrere, die mich extrem ansprechen und mir auch unglaublich viel Freude bereiten würden.


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2011)

*-* 

omg omg omg omg ich wusste garnicht dass unsere Erde so schön sein kann o


----------



## Petersburg (8. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> *-*
> 
> omg omg omg omg ich wusste garnicht dass unsere Erde so schön sein kann o



Ich würde ja sagen, dass Drogen nicht gut sind, aber andererseits ist es mir total egal was du nimmst.


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2011)

Guten Abend :O


----------



## schneemaus (8. November 2011)

Ein wildes Razyl erscheint!

*Hyperball schmeiß*
*Razi am Kopp treff*
*wackel*
*wackel*
*wackel*

Juhu, ich hab ein Razyl gefangen!

Ich werde ihm einen Spitznamen geben, mein Razyl heißt jetzt Razi!


----------



## Kamsi (8. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eecS_5hos00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Mit Ohrschützer Schneemaus ein pummeluff zuwerf und Razi klau*


----------



## Saji (8. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ein wildes Razyl erscheint!
> 
> *Hyperball schmeiß*
> *Razi am Kopp treff*
> ...



Made my night 

Und Kamsi als Team Rocket. xD


----------



## Noxiel (8. November 2011)

Seht mich an. Ich bin der 4.826.427.264 Erdenbürger. Jetzt fühle ich mich echt bedeutsam. 

http://populationaction.org/Articles/Whats_Your_Number/Summary.php


----------



## Saji (8. November 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Seht mich an. Ich bin der 4.826.427.264 Erdenbürger. Jetzt fühle ich mich echt bedeutsam.
> 
> http://populationact...ber/Summary.php



Gratz.  Ich bin Nummer 5.198.957.460, Widerstand ist zwecklos.


----------



## Petersburg (8. November 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Seht mich an. Ich bin der 4.826.427.264 Erdenbürger. Jetzt fühle ich mich echt bedeutsam.
> 
> http://populationact...ber/Summary.php



Ich bin #5.676.000.123
Hmm ich mag das :3 

Obwohl, jetzt wäre ich gerne 5.666.000.123 q_q


----------



## Kamsi (9. November 2011)

warum kann es nicht das mmo geben 

alte videos von dark age of camelot und star wars galaxies geshen

daoc hatte pvp mit open pvp und burgschlachten wo schonmal gut 200 leute in einer zone waren auf 3 fraktionen gesplittet und swg hatte den ganzen crafting, housing und sozialkram und wow hat seit nun 7 jahren den pve teil

alles zusammen wärs das perfekte mmo


----------



## tonygt (9. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> warum kann es nicht das mmo geben
> 
> alte videos von dark age of camelot und star wars galaxies geshen
> 
> ...



Es wird kommen irgendwann vieleicht GW2 wer weiß das schon ^^
Nur hoffe ich das die Entwickler in der Lage sind PVE Skills vom PVP zu trennen, weil das ist ein Grund weswegen WoW es nie hinkriegen wird das PvP zu Balancen, weil sie zum einen Versuchen auf Open, Bg also 10vs10 und 15vs15 und auf Arena 3vs3 und 5vs5 zu Balancen. Was einfach total Wahnsinn ist und wenn man dann noch probiert PvE und PVp zusammen zu Balancen kann das einfach nichts werden. 
Und das war der Hauptgrund für mich mit WoW aufzuhören, abgesehen davon das es inzwischen abgelutscht ist und nur noch Remakes von alten Sachen kommen und nichts wirklich neues kam.


----------



## Edou (9. November 2011)

Taaaag.


----------



## Arosk (9. November 2011)

was los boys?


----------



## Konov (10. November 2011)

Moin und gute Nacht


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2011)

Gar nix los hier :O


----------



## Kamsi (10. November 2011)

in der woche und buffed war down ^^

die datenbanken haben wieder rumgezickt samt flash werbung ^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. November 2011)

Echooooooooooooooooooooo!

Keiner da?


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2011)

Abend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cPJUBQd-PNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



CAUSE BABY TONIIIIIIGHT, THE CREEEPERS TRY TO STEAL OUR STUFF AGAIN... 

Nabend


----------



## Tilbie (10. November 2011)

Abend.


----------



## Konov (10. November 2011)

Grad vonner schönen Runde Billard heim gekommen. Abend zusammen!


----------



## LeWhopper (10. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Echooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Keiner da?



Alle am Zoggen


----------



## tonygt (10. November 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Alle am Zoggen



Dabei kommt Skyirm doch erst morgen


----------



## Arosk (10. November 2011)

Rank 45, 100 to go 

hio und tschüss, bin schon wieder weg


----------



## Saji (10. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Rank 45, 100 to go
> 
> hio und tschüss, bin schon wieder weg



Wtf... bin grad mal Rang 17... nur am campen oder was? o_O


----------



## Petersburg (10. November 2011)

Hi und Bye


----------



## Piando (11. November 2011)

"The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim cannot be installed yet, because it is not yet released" 
Dabei wollt ich pünktlich um 00:00 Uhr anfangen


----------



## Kamsi (11. November 2011)

Dein Benutzerkonto wurde zur Teilnahme am _STAR WARS_: The Old Republic-Spieltest ausgewählt.




@Piando 

wo stehen die server ?

könnte plus 1 bis 6 stunden zeitverschiebung sein ^^



interessant nda gilt also auch für den launcher von swtor ^^


----------



## Saji (11. November 2011)

Was loooooos?! Warum alle so leise, still, abwesend? :O


----------



## Kamsi (11. November 2011)

ich bin da ^^ aber der rest nicht 

atm am sw tor installieren ^^

bis jetzt 27 gb und der der hat noch nicht mal die sprachdateien installiert ^^


----------



## Saji (11. November 2011)

Na dann viel Spaß noch. :O Ist ja ein kleines Monster! *g*


----------



## Kamsi (11. November 2011)

zum glück telekom vdsl inzwischen ^^

sonst würde ich wie damals 8 stunden brauchen als es den cata clienten gab ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2011)

Heute ist SKYRIM TAG! 11elf!!!
Hi ihr lieben, bin gleich mal Duschen^^


----------



## Arosk (11. November 2011)

99 to go

skyrim waynt mich, hab zuviel oblivion gespielt ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2011)

*Dampfend in den Chat eig* ahhh, endlich mal wieder ne Dusche


----------



## Deanne (11. November 2011)

OLOLOLOL, ICH BIN IN DER SWTOR-BETA!! <3


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> OLOLOLOL, ICH BIN IN DER SWTOR-BETA!! <3


Na dann gutes gelingen mit deinem Lichtschwert^^


----------



## Deanne (11. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na dann gutes gelingen mit deinem Lichtschwert^^



Danke sehr. Hab ich mir auch verdient, wo ich schon nie einen der WoW-Beta-Keys bekommen habe.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Danke sehr. Hab ich mir auch verdient, wo ich schon nie einen der WoW-Beta-Keys bekommen habe.



Ich find Betas nie so toll. Ich finde das trübt das spätere Spielerlebnis da man vieles schon kennt.


----------



## Deanne (11. November 2011)

Mir egal, ich feiere!


----------



## Skatero (11. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mir egal, ich feiere!



Ich auch, habe ich gerade gesehen. Nur die Seite ist irgendwie down. D:


----------



## Saji (11. November 2011)

Moin moin...


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2011)

Da findet man auf z0r.de mal EIN gutes Lied und was ist damit? GEMA!! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## H2OTest (11. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mir egal, ich feiere!



na dann, erstmal zu penny!


----------



## Deanne (11. November 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich auch, habe ich gerade gesehen. Nur die Seite ist irgendwie down. D:



Ja, ich merk es gerade auch, leicht nervig. -____-


----------



## ZAM (11. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ja, ich merk es gerade auch, leicht nervig. -____-



Da kommen momentan wohl auch tausende Leute rein + Ankündigung zu riesigen Beta-Key-Verlosungen demnächst.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Da kommen momentan wohl auch tausende Leute rein



Ist das nicht quasi bei jeder Beta so? Also wozu das gewundere^^


----------



## ZAM (11. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ist das nicht quasi bei jeder Beta so? Also wozu das gewundere^^



Weils gefühlt grad chaotisch abläuft, statt vernünftig gestaffelt.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weils gefühlt grad chaotisch abläuft, statt vernünftig gestaffelt.



Ach, einfach abwarten und Kaffeetrinken, das machen Gamer doch sowieso genug


----------



## ZAM (11. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ach, einfach abwarten und Kaffeetrinken, das machen Gamer doch sowieso genug



Es werden wohl eh alle angemailt, die sich überhaupt mal für die Beta angemeldet haben *g*


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2011)

Hat jemand ein gutes Mittel gegen Langeweile auf einem schlechten Büropc?


----------



## Arosk (11. November 2011)

http://armorgames.com/


----------



## Saji (11. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein gutes Mittel gegen Langeweile auf einem schlechten Büropc?



Solitär, Minesweeper. ein Brigde Building Game? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://armorgames.com/



Ich hab alle möglichen Inet-Minispiele durch, nach 5min werden die alle langweilig. Ich brauch was neues, frisches und innovatives


----------



## Arosk (11. November 2011)

bessere spiele als dort findest nirgends ^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein gutes Mittel gegen Langeweile auf einem schlechten Büropc?



Einfach auf dem Desktop Kästchen ziehen


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2011)

Yay Schneeballschlacht gegen Elche, das Moorhuhn für Arme!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

Sonst einfach die Zeit auf youtube damit verbringen, sich Fail Compiliations anzuschauen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D5Y5u3nOiB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2011)

Naja, hilft minimal *gähn*
Ausserdem ist die Bandbreite für Vids im Eimer da ich gerade um die 600 Bilder herunterlade


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

Grad entdeckt : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GJzj_FG1MKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geiles Teil *___*


----------



## Arosk (11. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Grad entdeckt :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dat:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VJQowMCdQDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

Fragt mich nicht wie auf diese Seite gestoßen bin, aber
http://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071111161216AAw89mD


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> dat:
> [Pendulum]


Läuft


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Fragt mich nicht wie auf diese Seite gestoßen bin, aber
> http://de.answers.ya...11161216AAw89mD


Na klar, mach ich jeden Tag wenn ich in die Schule gehe ^^
Achja, da ich grad nix besseres zutun habe:
Wie bist du auf die Frage gestossen?^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na klar, mach ich jedne Tag wenn ich in die Schule gehe ^^
> Achja, da ich grad nix besseres zutun habe:
> Wie bist du auf die Frage gestossen?^^



Musste mich nur grade an die Zeit meines Geschichts-Kurses erinnern, in der wir das 3. Reich als Thema hatten und auch eine Umfrage dazu gemacht haben, wie denn mit Deutschlands Vergangenheit verfahren werden sollte.
Oft wurde gesagt "Hört doch mal auf ständig dieses Thema aufzuwärmen" oder " Wir sollten sie ignorieren".
Ich persönlich empfinde das Ignorieren als totalen Quatsch, auch sollte es nicht als absoloutes Tabu-Thema gesehen werden.


----------



## Alterac123 (11. November 2011)

rofl... so stelle ich mir amis vor


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Wir sollten sie ignorieren".



Das war schon immer Deutschlands' Stärke, leider 
Ich finde sogar dass zuwenig darüber gesprochen und aufgeklärt wird.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> rofl... so stelle ich mir amis vor


Ich zitiere mal aus einer der Antworten "ja, jeden sonntag nach dem kollektiven sauerkraut-einlegen, dem täglichen exerzieren, ist es für jeden deutschen pflicht, die pferde oder esel vor den wagen zu spannen und zum kaiser zu fahren und ständig [Führergruß] zu sagen.."


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> rofl... so stelle ich mir amis vor



In gesunder Anti-Amerikanischer Verstand gehört zu jedem guten Europäer! (Keine Ironie!)
Maaan mein Nacken tut weh wegen blöder Sitzposition


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das war schon immer Deutschlands' Stärke, leider
> Ich finde sogar dass zuwenig darüber gesprochen und aufgeklärt wird.



Sehr schön fand ich auch die Leute, die wir angesprochen haben, ihnen erklärt haben welches Thema wir haben, die uns dann entsetzt angeschaut haben und schnellen Schrittes weitergegangen sind.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Sehr schön fand ich auch die Leute, die wir angesprochen haben, ihnen erklärt haben welches Thema wir haben, die uns dann entsetzt angeschaut haben und schnellen Schrittes weitergegangen sind.



Kein Wunder das blöde NPD'ler hier Fuss fassen können...


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

Mich regt das auch tierisch auf, als Nazi beschimpft zu werden, wenn ich nicht irgendwie mit Ausländern 100% übereinstimme....

Hallo, die betreffende Zeit, zu die dieser Begriff zu zuordnen ist, liegt fast 50 Jahre vor meiner Geburt


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Mich regt das auch tierisch auf, als Nazi beschimpft zu werden, wenn ich nicht irgendwie mit Ausländern 100% übereinstimme....
> 
> Hallo, die betreffende Zeit, zu die dieser Begriff zu zuordnen ist, liegt fast 50 Jahre vor meiner Geburt



Ich kenne jemanden die war auf einen Auslandsjahr in Maine. Sie wurde ernsthaft gefragt ob wir schon Waschmaschienen hätten. (Wer hat's erfunden? Jahaaa die Deutschen wie so vieles was die Amis benutzen^^)
Und auf einem Englischen Privatserver von WoW wurde ich mehrmals als Nazi beshcimpft nur weil ich gesagt hab ich wär Deutscher.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das blöde NPD'ler hier Fuss fassen können...



Ich muss persönlich zu geben, dass ich mich persönlich immer gesträubt habe, etwas gegen diese Partei zu sagen (aber auch nichts positives), weil ich mir gedacht habe, nicht einfach die Meinung der Gesellschaft zu übernehmen und ich nicht mit den Grundsätzen dieser Partei vertraut war. 
Aber nachdem ich mich vor ein paar Wochen mal über die Partei schlau gemacht habe, kann ich die Meinung der allgemeinen Gesellschaft vertreten und mich ihr anschließen. 
Ich wusste nicht, dass das Denken einer Partei heute noch so krass sein kann O_o


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

Sorry, Politik war ja ein nicht so gern gesehenes Thema hier


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Sorry, Politik war ja ein nicht so gern gesehenes Thema hier



Aber hiermit gehe ich noch Fernsehgucken:
Diese Plakate hing die NPD gezielt in die nähe von Mahnmalen und Gedenkstätten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spiegel-Online
Ich versteh immernoch nicht warum diese verdammte Partei nie verboten wurde!


----------



## Alterac123 (11. November 2011)

Oh man, Europas mächtigstes Land sehen die noch so steinzeitlich...


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

Hmm... ich würde das mal nach dem zeitgenössischem Jargon als "Propaganda" deklarieren...

Die wollen doch nur Skandale, damit sie im Gespräch bleiben...


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

So, wollte nicht alle mit der deutschen Vergangenheit deprimieren....

also neues Thema her !


----------



## ZAM (11. November 2011)

xashija und ich lieben deinen Avatar


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. November 2011)

Brabrabraba - Non Spam

Extreme Langeweile...


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> xashija und ich lieben deinen Avatar


Awww, danke. Ich auch


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Brabrabraba - Non Spam
> 
> Extreme Langeweile...


Was passiert in 16 Tagen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. November 2011)

Wirst du dann sehen


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Wirst du dann sehen


Unbegrenzt Freibier für den ganzen Tag?


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. November 2011)

Bitte bitte... doch nicht sowas profanes... tzz...


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Bitte bitte... doch nicht sowas profanes... tzz...


Mein Gott, dann halt Wein, Cola, Energy Drink frei für den ganzen Tag...such dir was aus


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. November 2011)

Tzz... amüsant, amüsant dieser Pöbel...


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Tzz... amüsant, amüsant dieser Pöbel...


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. November 2011)

Wie niedlich!


----------



## Saji (11. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Tzz... amüsant, amüsant dieser Pöbel...



Am 27.11. ist der erste Advent. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. November 2011)

*clap clap clap*

Bravo Mr. Bond... ich bin erstaunt über ihren scharfen Geist...


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Wie niedlich!


 



Saji schrieb:


> Am 27.11. ist der erste Advent.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da hast du's, Selor! ;-)



Naja, ich bin mal schlummern.
Nacht, Bufflers




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fa7tLczMvUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (11. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> *clap clap clap*
> 
> Bravo Mr. Bond... ich bin erstaunt über ihren scharfen Geist...



Advent Advent, ein Saji brennt. Erst eins, dann zwei, dann drei, dann vier, dann steht noch immer keine Feuerwehr vor der Tür.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. November 2011)

Aber nur, weil sie dich nicht mögen


----------



## Saji (12. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber nur, weil sie dich nicht mögen



Ich hätte ihnen auf dem letzten Feuerwehrfest nicht das ganze Bier wegsaufen sollen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. November 2011)

Tja... jetzt musst du eben jämmerlich in einem Großfeuer dahinscheiden...

Du wirst nach Hilfe rufen, du wirst winken und schreien... und sie werden dort unten stehen und dich auslachen... und mit dem Finger auf dich zeigen!


----------



## Konov (12. November 2011)

Abend zusammen!

Die letzten 3 Stunden erstmal ordentlich Skyrim gezockt.
Läuft sogar flüssig auf maximalen Einstellungen. ^^

Was mich aber etwas irritiert sind die Folgen des eigenen Handelns in der Spielwelt.

Ich wusste ja vorher nicht, was da passiert, wenn ich irgendwas tue...
Beispiel: Ich komm ins erste Dorf, hab nix zu essen um die HP wieder zu füllen. Rennt ein Huhn über den Weg, denk ich mir: "Ob man das wohl schlachten kann??" Naja gesagt getan, hab mir dann gegrilltes Huhn oder sowas draus gebastelt.
Soweit so gut, aber was ich nicht wusste, ist, dass das halbe Dorf deswegen hasserfüllt auf mich reagiert. Ich geh also in eine von den Hütten und werde direkt von mehreren Dorfbewohner mit Dolch, Axt und Kolben attackiert. 

Naja nachdem ich 2 Dorfbewohner mit vollem Körpereinsatz massakriert habe und vor einem davongelaufen bin weil er mich sonst nen Kopf kürzer gemacht hätte, wurde ein Kopfgeld von über 1000 Gold auf mich ausgeschrieben. 

Klasse, das alles nur wegen einem dummen Huhn... wenn ich jetzt in das Dorf zurücklatsche hab ich jede Sekunde Schiss dass mich jemand überfällt. Gerne kommt auch mal die Frau vom Schmied aus der Hütte und geht mit ihrem Dolch auf mich los 
Musste schon zweimal den Spielstand neu laden weil sie mich fast abgemurkst hätte.
Finde das zwar alles schön realistisch, klar so muss es sein. Ist auch alles sehr atmosphärisch, aber leicht übertrieben auch irgendwie, zumal ich ja nicht ahnen konnte dass das solche Folgen hat.
Aber ich hatte irgendwann auch die Schnauze voll von den Leuten und hab dann halt 2 umgebracht und die Sachen die da rumstanden einfach geklaut. Naja Diebstahlsmässig steh ich jetzt auch noch auf der Fahndungsliste 


Und in dem ersten Dungeon wär mir auch fast der Arsch auf Grundeis gegangen, die Kämpfe sind teilweise ziemlich hart wenn man nicht aufpasst und genug Tränke dabei hat.
Ich kämpfe mit Schild und Einhand Schwert, ganz klassisch also. Kam da in so ein Grab, plötzlich stehen um mich rum irgendwelche Skelette auf, die ich grad plündern wollte. ^^ dachte die wären tot, naja die haben mich dann so erschreckt dass ich rückwärts in eine Holzwand gelaufen bin, die mit Stacheln einmal durch den Raum gefegt ist. Dabei bin ich dann gestorben 

Also summasummarum... nichts für schwache Nerven, aber fantastische Grafik und ziemlich krasse Spielgefühl.


----------



## Kamsi (12. November 2011)

die letzten 4 stunden fleissig sw tor gezockt ^^

leider jetzt wartungsarbeiten


----------



## Deanne (12. November 2011)

Whoaaaaaa, ich hab gute Laune!!


----------



## Saji (12. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Whoaaaaaa, ich hab gute Laune!!



Magst mir eine Scheibe von deiner guten Laune abgeben?


----------



## Deanne (12. November 2011)

Ich hab ganz viel abzugeben, nimm ruhig ein, zwei Kilo.


----------



## Saji (12. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hab ganz viel abzugeben, nimm ruhig ein, zwei Kilo.



*_* Danke! Geht mir auch gleich viel besser.


----------



## Deanne (12. November 2011)

Wenn noch jemand möchte, gebe ich gerne noch mehr ab, ich platze sonst.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. November 2011)

Krieg der Götter war scheiße!

Hallo.


----------



## tonygt (12. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Krieg der Götter war scheiße!
> 
> Hallo.



Tja hättest mal Skyrim gespielt .
Find leider grad das Meme davon nicht mit dem Krieg der Götter Bild 11.11.11 und dann Skyrim mit Bitch please 
Nach einiger start ärgernisse dank Stream und einer nach dem Drachen Intro Quest etwas abflauenden Spannungskruve, macht es inzwischen doch sehr viel Spaß ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (12. November 2011)

Mein PC ist zu schwach und ich habe keine Lust mir die PS3 Version für 60€+ zu kaufen. Ich bin armer Student


----------



## Deanne (12. November 2011)

Ich hab mir Skyrim für die PS3 gekauft und hatte nach 5 Minuten keine Lust mehr. Super. Naja, ich bin trotzdem gut gelaunt.


----------



## ZAM (12. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Awww, danke. Ich auch



Ich meinte die Signatur


----------



## Deathstyle (12. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hab mir Skyrim für die PS3 gekauft und hatte nach 5 Minuten keine Lust mehr. Super. Naja, ich bin trotzdem gut gelaunt.



Eh!


----------



## Saji (12. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Signatur



Die ist auch richtig süß. =)


----------



## Noxiel (12. November 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Cool, wo gehts denn hin?


Fukuoka auf Kyushu. 

Und jetzt bitte kein Hinweis auf Fukushima.


----------



## Konov (12. November 2011)

Abööönd


----------



## Reflox (12. November 2011)

Abend!


----------



## zoizz (12. November 2011)

bibbernde Abendgrüsse 

ich mache gerade gemütlich bissl Berufe skillen in Rift, das mit den Berufs-Dailies find ich eine feine Sache. Nebenbei zögere ich, den Retouren-Service von Hardwareversand in Anspruch zu nehmen. Hat da vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt? Ich mag ungern meine defekten Sachen einfach wegzuschicken, nachher wollen die mir weis machen, dass doch alles ok sei ...

PS: Ende nächster Woche wirds richtig kalt -.-


----------



## Ol@f (12. November 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> bibbernde Abendgrüsse
> 
> ich mache gerade gemütlich bissl Berufe skillen in Rift, das mit den Berufs-Dailies find ich eine feine Sache. Nebenbei zögere ich, den Retouren-Service von Hardwareversand in Anspruch zu nehmen. Hat da vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt? Ich mag ungern meine defekten Sachen einfach wegzuschicken, nachher wollen die mir weis machen, dass doch alles ok sei ...
> 
> PS: Ende nächster Woche wirds richtig kalt -.-


Ich musste mal meinen RAM einschicken. Nach einer halben Woche etwa hab ich ihn repariert (oder auch neu) zurückbekommen. Ob das jetzt die Regel ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich war jedenfalls zufrieden.


----------



## Ruepel46 (13. November 2011)

moin moin
schlaflos mit einem guten glas rotwein am pc gammel ich durchs forum. 

ein rüpel


----------



## Tilbie (13. November 2011)

Abend


----------



## Ruepel46 (13. November 2011)

hallo


----------



## Tilbie (13. November 2011)

Und gute Nacht


----------



## Konov (13. November 2011)

dummdidumm


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. November 2011)

Habe heute mit 3 Freunden den berüchtigten serbischen Film geschaut. Ich habe mir ja vorher schon durchgelesen was passiert, aber das war einfach zu viel für mich. Total am Ende ey.... mussten danach erstmal bisschen My little Pony und Gummibärenbande schauen um wieder fröhlich zu werden.


----------



## Dropz (13. November 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Habe heute mit 3 Freunden den berüchtigten serbischen Film geschaut. Ich habe mir ja vorher schon durchgelesen was passiert, aber das war einfach zu viel für mich. Total am Ende ey.... mussten danach erstmal bisschen My little Pony und Gummibärenbande schauen um wieder fröhlich zu werden.



Ah den kenne ich  ...leider und ich habe mir ernsthaft die Frage gestellt wieso man soetwas dreht? oO


----------



## Arosk (13. November 2011)

warum muss ich mich kurz vor dem wochenende erklälten <.<


----------



## Dropz (13. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> warum muss ich mich kurz vor dem wochenende erklälten <.<



wieso muss schon sonntag sein ?


----------



## Arosk (13. November 2011)

bin schon paar tage krank ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZcgmMfZJT4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




mir war langweilig ^^


----------



## Dropz (13. November 2011)

Ich finde es eigentlich Recht gemütlich krank zu sein sofern es sich nur um eine Erkältung oder leichte Grippe handelt


----------



## Kamsi (13. November 2011)

sorry dachte wär der freu mich tread


----------



## Arosk (13. November 2011)

lol mann kann minecraft jetzt durchspielen ^^


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## Razyl (13. November 2011)

Zeit für unsere nächtlichen Ergüsse


----------



## Jester (13. November 2011)

Das Internet ist so ein grausamer Ort... 
Schaut euch dieses Video an! 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CWtJ4ln3UVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Und ihr habt auch alle gelacht!


----------



## Deanne (13. November 2011)

Guten Tag! Heute habe ich schlechte Laune und möchte sie gerne teilen!


----------



## Deathstyle (13. November 2011)

Meh.
Vielleicht hilft das:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gDYX_xoOndM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (13. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Guten Tag! Heute habe ich schlechte Laune und möchte sie gerne teilen!



Ich war ein böser Junge!


----------



## Deanne (14. November 2011)

Heute hilft nichts! Postet mir mal lieber noch mehr Miese-Prise-Songs, damit ich ein bisschen Abwechslung habe!


----------



## Kamsi (14. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yXUS9dljoaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IeU_biq-6pU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66S8nqYWVM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (14. November 2011)

Moin ^^


----------



## tonygt (14. November 2011)

Schlimm hier nichts los alle am Skyrim zocken


----------



## iShock (14. November 2011)

ich nich :I


Dexter guggen ^-^


----------



## Reflox (14. November 2011)

Ich will auch Skyrim zocken können ._.


----------



## tonygt (14. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich will auch Skyrim zocken können ._.



Woran hängts ?


----------



## Reflox (14. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Woran hängts ?



Grafikkarte zu schlecht + am A**** bessere wäre zu teuer. Und ne PS3 oder eine Xbox 360 habe ich auch nicht ._.


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Schlimm hier nichts los alle am Skyrim zocken



Nö :O


----------



## Gazeran (14. November 2011)

Au man ich kann nicht schlafen


----------



## Saji (14. November 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Au man ich kann nicht schlafen



Ich geh jetzt schlafen. :3


----------



## Saji (14. November 2011)

Der Maskenball ist eröffnet!


----------



## tonygt (14. November 2011)

LOL server down


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. November 2011)

Nabend habe ma ne frage:
Hier so sieht es aus wonach ich frage 

http://www.amateurfunk-wiki.de/images/thumb/1/13/DK5EC-Antennen.jpg/400px-DK5EC-Antennen.jpg


der hat die rechte 2 X die ist min halben meter geschätzt höher.Ist so was legal ?(ich meine ja nur)
geschätzt sind die über 24 meter hoch plus das was oben steht.

ich meine wo keine es merkt jukt es keinen


----------



## Saji (14. November 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Nabend habe ma ne frage:
> Hier so sieht es aus wonach ich frage
> 
> http://www.amateurfu...EC-Antennen.jpg
> ...



Nach dreimaligen lesen... hä? o_O

Säufst du heimlich?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. November 2011)

nein ich meine bei mir in der umgebung hat einer 2 riesen antenne gesetzt der hat mal parr militär fahrzeuge im garten stehen (neuere modelle nach der ansicht)
nur wollte ich fragen ob diese antennen höhe von min 30 metern legal ist 

wer weiss vieleicht haben wir nen neue verbrecher zelle ^^

(naja vieleicht ist er einer oder nicht ^^ naja halt )


----------



## Konov (14. November 2011)

Glaub so riesen Antennen sind nicht legal. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung ins Blaue hinein geraten. ^^

Guten Abend!


----------



## Saji (14. November 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> nein ich meine bei mir in der umgebung hat einer 2 riesen antenne gesetzt der hat mal parr militär fahrzeuge im garten stehen (neuere modelle nach der ansicht)
> nur wollte ich fragen ob diese antennen höhe von min 30 metern legal ist
> 
> wer weiss vieleicht haben wir nen neue verbrecher zelle ^^
> ...



Jetzt hab ich es verstanden. Glaub da musst du bei der Gemeinde, Rathaus oder so nachfragen. Ich denke bei der Höhe muss das vorher genehmigt werden, ist ja nicht gerade eine kleine Veränderung des Gesamtbildes und könnte unter Umständen den Wert der Immobilien in der Nähe senken. :-/ Wer wohnt schon gerne neben zwei riesigen Funkmasten. ^^


Edit: Mwahahaha!  http://twoxjuice.ytmnd.com/


----------



## tear_jerker (14. November 2011)

wie im ärgerthread schon gesagt, die skyrimdrachen sind nee ziemliche luftnummer. hat man einmal den kniff raus können die plötzlich nix mehr weil nur deren atem schaden macht :/


----------



## tear_jerker (14. November 2011)

doppelpost


----------



## Saji (14. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ... können die plötzlich nix mehr weil nur deren atem schaden macht :/



Kenn ich aber auch. Jedesmal nach'm Döner.


----------



## Reflox (14. November 2011)

Guten Abend





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AVbQo3IOC_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (15. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> bin schon paar tage krank ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c´mon so muss das aussehen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2KS_IgUhR6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





xD wie er sich totlacht zu geil find ich x)


----------



## Arosk (15. November 2011)

heute noch ein paar hochgeladen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PP87xg9Z_Ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=as99pIalSfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zoWCtbdGOog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mal schauen wann ich bei Battlefield mal wieder was aufnehme, gibt ja leider keinen Battlerecorder mehr ^^

naja bin mal pennen


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xt-beyRtWWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (16. November 2011)

Hallöchen!


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2011)

Guten Abend!

Weiss jemand wo man Futter für Triopskrebse kaufen kann? 
Ich möchte mir so ein kleines Aquarium mit diesen Krebsen kaufen, jedoch auch (wenn möglich) Junge von denen haben und habe da so meine Bedenken dass das mitgeliferte Futter lange hält. =/


----------



## Saji (16. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Weiss jemand wo man Futter für Triopskrebse kaufen kann?
> Ich möchte mir so ein kleines Aquarium mit diesen Krebsen kaufen, jedoch auch (wenn möglich) Junge von denen haben und habe da so meine Bedenken dass das mitgeliferte Futter lange hält. =/



Futter und Nährstoffdingens solltest du eigentlich problemlos in jedem Zoofachgeschäft mit ausgewählter Aquariumsabteilung finden können. Und danke, jetzt will ich auch so urige Viecher. xD


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Futter und Nährstoffdingens solltest du eigentlich problemlos in jedem Zoofachgeschäft mit ausgewählter Aquariumsabteilung finden können. Und danke, jetzt will ich auch so urige Viecher. xD



Ah okay danke! 

Ich wollte die schon als kleiner Junge immer, die waren auch oft im Mikcey Maus Magazin, aber meine Eltern haben die immer weggeworfen.


----------



## Saji (16. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ah okay danke!
> 
> Ich wollte die schon als kleiner Junge immer, die waren auch oft im Mikcey Maus Magazin, aber meine Eltern haben die immer weggeworfen.



Kindheitstrauma.  Ich hatte mal diese Mini-Urzeitkrebse aus dem Yps Heft, die waren auch cool.  Musste man sich zwar mit der Lupe absehen aber mit jungen 7 oder 8 Jahren ist man total fasziniert von sowas.


----------



## H2OTest (16. November 2011)

anstrengender tag heute -.-

ahja btw :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_hejRGce5i8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2011)

*hust*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UwJD2-i9OL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*hust*

eben vom Testspiel gekommen, Winsen gg HSV. Sooooooooooo verdammt kalt. :s

Nabend


----------



## H2OTest (16. November 2011)

naja ich bein "richtiger" fan - ich bin eher anti wob und da ich bs training habe und auch freunde ... naja hauptsache anti wob obwohl ich Wolfsburg wohne


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2011)

Ich kenne keinen, der nicht gegen Wolfsburg ist


----------



## H2OTest (16. November 2011)

Ich wohne hier/da ... ich finde die Blicke in der Schule lustig xD Weil ich da n schönen gelb blauen schal trage


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-Us69Z6QuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (16. November 2011)

Abend!


----------



## Ulthras (16. November 2011)

Abend!

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind..  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-DZZMsEPCoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (16. November 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Abend!



Deine Signatur macht Hunger. :<


----------



## Arosk (17. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUb0TmXuECM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich komm nicht mehr weg <.<


----------



## Jester (17. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Der Song hat mich damals zur metallenen Musik gebracht... Gute Zeiten!


----------



## iShock (18. November 2011)

schon alle im Bett oder wieso ist hier nix los  ?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. November 2011)

sollte ich längst sein, aber skyrim ist gefährlich gut


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> schon alle im Bett oder wieso ist hier nix los  ?



Ich bin immer da.


----------



## FreezeHit (18. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin immer da.



jetzt auch ? 

freitag abend- alle weg, ich nicht :/ bin krank


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. November 2011)

Bin grade mal wieder auf http://www.eltern-im-netz.net/ unterwegs. Auch wenn die Seite mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nur Satire ist, es wird einfach perfekt rübergebracht. Echt zum kaputtlachen.


----------



## Dropz (18. November 2011)

nabend


----------



## Arosk (18. November 2011)

freitag abends ist man gefälligst zuhause


----------



## Dropz (18. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bin grade mal wieder auf http://www.eltern-im-netz.net/ unterwegs. Auch wenn die Seite mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nur Satire ist, es wird einfach perfekt rübergebracht. Echt zum kaputtlachen.



Danke für die garantierten Lacher  "*Eltern im Netz über den Schicksalsschlag einer Familie, dessen Sohn ein Homosexueller ist."*


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. November 2011)

Wird noch besser, bei dem "Test" zu CS 1.6 ist von AK47-Pistolen und Schrot-Uzis die Rede.


----------



## Dropz (18. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wird noch besser, bei dem "Test" zu CS 1.6 ist von AK47-Pistolen und Schrot-Uzis die Rede.



habs schon gelesen  Den Autoren und ihrem Humor sollte man mehr Öffentlichkeit schenken


----------



## Reflox (18. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wird noch besser, bei dem "Test" zu CS 1.6 ist von AK47-Pistolen und Schrot-Uzis die Rede.



Ist doch ganz normal! Ich habe auch einen Kloschüsselrasierer und einen Kistenstuhl 



> Alle drei Geiseln liegen tot zwischen den Geiselnehmern, aus den Nasenlöchern sickert das Blut. Der Bildschirm färbt sich weiß, eine Meldung wird eingeblendet: “Mission erfolgreich!”



Blut sickert aus den Nasenlöchern? Wusste gar nicht dass CS so eine gute Grafik hat, wo man das erkennen kann.


----------



## iShock (18. November 2011)

Besser als BF 3 ! :O


----------



## Reflox (18. November 2011)

> Geben Sie Ihrem Egoisten-Sohn nichts mehr zu Essen und berechnen Sie ihm eine Gebühr für Strom und Wasser, dann wird er sich zweimal überlegen, was er mit seinem geklauten Geld anfängt.



Ich kann nichtmehr. Das Geld vom eigenen Rubbellos zu behalten ist also klauen? Oh shit, ich bin wohl kleptomanisch


----------



## Saji (18. November 2011)

Hat sich jemand mal das Impressum von der Seite angesehen? *
*

Edit: Sehts euch selber an, das Kopieren klappt nicht. ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. November 2011)

> Umfrage
> 
> Sie erwischen Ihren 16-jährigen Sohn beim Masturbieren. Was tun Sie?
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Arosk (19. November 2011)

muhaha wir haben sie vernichtet!


----------



## Kamsi (19. November 2011)

impressum = About ?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. November 2011)

about sah ziemlich normal nach rechtsblödsinn aus, finde das impressum auch nich.


guckt jem mlg?


----------



## Kamsi (19. November 2011)

mlg ?

bzw die kontaktanschift ist fies - da die macht die ganze seite so einen auf kinderschutz aber hat ihren hauptsitz in thailand


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. November 2011)

ich glaub nich das das ernst gemeint ist^^
http://www.majorleaguegaming.com/


das hier is übrigends die echte seite von irgend ner bayrischen behörde:
http://www.elternimnetz.de/index.php


----------



## Kamsi (19. November 2011)

mir geht das verdammt skyrim lied über den dragon born nicht aus den kopf das ist so fies


----------



## Arosk (19. November 2011)

minecraft ist nun offiziell released ^^


----------



## orkman (19. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bin grade mal wieder auf http://www.eltern-im-netz.net/ unterwegs. Auch wenn die Seite mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nur Satire ist, es wird einfach perfekt rübergebracht. Echt zum kaputtlachen.



die haben echt nen rad ab , und ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon für diese beleidigung, ich pöhser pöhser killer gamer
http://www.eltern-im-netz.net/eltern-fragen-eltern/enttarnt-mitarbeiter-ist-ein-killerspieler/


----------



## Reflox (19. November 2011)

Abend! Ich eröffne mal.

Wo kann man bei WIN7 eigentlich sehen was die Grafikkarte leistet? Vielleicht reicht es doch für Skyrim.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Abend! Ich eröffne mal.
> 
> Wo kann man bei WIN7 eigentlich sehen was die Grafikkarte leistet? Vielleicht reicht es doch für Skyrim.



Grafikkarten Name herausfinden(Arbeitsplatz Rechtsklick --> Eigenschaften --> obenlinks im Fenster auf Gerätemanager --> und dort die Grafikkarte herausfinden)

Dann halt im Internet schlau machen.


----------



## Saji (20. November 2011)

Eine herrliche Stille hier. Alle am Feiern, wie?


----------



## Konov (20. November 2011)

Ich baller mich mit meinem Clan durch die APBR Beta und zocke Skyim. ^^

Außer lernen und zocken ist im moment nicht viel drin an Freizeitgestaltung. Is aber auch ok


----------



## Arosk (20. November 2011)

Minecraft <3 ^^


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Minecraft <3 ^^



Minecraft </3


----------



## Arosk (20. November 2011)

Was los? Das spiel hat schon lange nicht mehr soviel Spaß gemacht ^^ Die Verzauberungen sind lustig, vor allem im MPS^^


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was los? Das spiel hat schon lange nicht mehr soviel Spaß gemacht ^^ Die Verzauberungen sind lustig, vor allem im MPS^^



Alles was angekündigt wurde, ist nicht integriert.


----------



## Arosk (20. November 2011)

Tja, kann nicht alles kommen. Sie wollten den Release Termin eben nicht verschieben.


----------



## iShock (20. November 2011)

sagt mal sieht man noch das Bild in meiner Sig ? - weil ich seh da nur das kleine blaue fenster mit Fragezeichen :-(


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Tja, kann nicht alles kommen. Sie wollten den Release Termin eben nicht verschieben.



Tja, deshalb ist es enttäuschend. Notch hat viel für 1.8 und 1.9 versprochen und absolut gar nichts davon gehalten...


----------



## H2OTest (20. November 2011)

*aufmach* mein ganzes we im arsch wegen nem dummen erste hilfe kurs -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. November 2011)

*Weihnachtsstimmung*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IAQ4esfNpqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nabend ...


----------



## Petersburg (20. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der wahre erste Post im Nachtschwärmer!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. November 2011)

http://www.teamliquid.net/video/streams/MLG_Providence_Red/popout

sc2 finale jetzt gleich


----------



## Olliruh (21. November 2011)

Und noch mehr von dem Asozialen Gesocks aus Gelsenkirchen ..-.-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HAvPm60mpJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schalke ist das geilste auf der ganzen Welt. <3


----------



## Legendary (21. November 2011)

Fußball ist immer so ein episches Thema...gut das ich es allgemein hasse, mir scheißegal welcher Verein da was macht. 

reg dich mal ned so auf...is bloß ein Sport wo 11 Leute einem lustigen Ball hinterlaufen und zuviel Geld dafür kassieren.


----------



## Legendary (21. November 2011)

Doppelpost :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2011)

Olli muss optimistisch sein, wird deprimierend genug gg BxB zu verlieren 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EozyGU7ZMqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



IN WAAAAAAAAAVESSSS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Konov (21. November 2011)

Abend allerseits


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> reg dich mal ned so auf...is bloß ein Sport wo 11 Leute einem lustigen Ball hinterlaufen und zuviel Geld dafür kassieren.



Falsch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Falsch.



Ich musste grad lachen


----------



## iShock (21. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Fußball ist immer so ein episches Thema...gut das ich es allgemein hasse, mir scheißegal welcher Verein da was macht.
> 
> reg dich mal ned so auf...is bloß ein Sport wo 21 Leute einem lustigen Ball hinterlaufen und zuviel Geld dafür kassieren.



fix´d


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich musste grad lachen



Warum?


----------



## Olliruh (21. November 2011)

trollin shikari is trollin


----------



## Saji (22. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Fußball ist immer so ein episches Thema...gut das ich es allgemein hasse, mir scheißegal welcher Verein da was macht.
> 
> reg dich mal ned so auf...is bloß ein Sport wo 11 Leute einem lustigen Ball hinterlaufen und zuviel Geld dafür kassieren.



zweimal 11 Spieler, plus Schiedsrichter die den Spielern nachrennen Wenn meckern, dann richtig.


----------



## iShock (22. November 2011)

die torhüter rennen dem ball aber nicht hinter her - und um noch genauer zu sein auch nur 1 schiedsrichter


----------



## Saji (22. November 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> die torhüter rennen dem ball aber nicht hinter her - und um noch genauer zu sein auch nur 1 schiedsrichter



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. ^^ Ich sah auch schon Spiele bei denen der Torhüter aus seinem Haus rausrannte und vorne mitspielte weil ihm langweilig war. Und ich zählt die lustig mithoppsenden Linienrichter auch mal mit. ^^


----------



## iShock (22. November 2011)

pffff :O, da bin ich jetzt so sprachlos da muss ich erstmal drüber schlafen ;D


nacht hauts rein


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> die torhüter rennen dem ball aber nicht hinter her - und um noch genauer zu sein auch nur 1 schiedsrichter



Natürlich rennen auch die Torhüter dem Ball hinterher...


----------



## Saji (22. November 2011)

Huuuuaaaah! Ich bin ein Ninja!


----------



## Edou (22. November 2011)

Zur Info: Es lohnt sich heute die Harald Schmitt Show, auf SAT1, zu schauen. Motörhead ist heute als Gast vertreten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum?



Darum. 

Und Nabend   Danke für den Hinweis Edou, wird geschaut


----------



## Saji (22. November 2011)

Besser als alles andere: http://dagobah.net/flash/loituma.swf


----------



## Konov (22. November 2011)

Abend!


----------



## Arosk (22. November 2011)

Jemand ne Ahnung wie Netherwarzen in Minecraft funken? Bei mir wollen die nicht bis zu 3. Stufe wachsen <.<


----------



## Edou (22. November 2011)

Geht los!
Mikkey Dee's drumset *_*


----------



## Skatero (22. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jemand ne Ahnung wie Netherwarzen in Minecraft funken? Bei mir wollen die nicht bis zu 3. Stufe wachsen <.<



Minecraftwiki, meinst du das?


----------



## Arosk (23. November 2011)

Jo, die wachsen einfach nicht fertig...


----------



## BlizzLord (24. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jo, die wachsen einfach nicht fertig...



Steht doch da: When left alone, Nether Wart planted in Soul Sand will grow through three distinct stages. Nether Wart does not react to bonemeal. Nether Wart only grows in the Nether on Soul Sand. Nether Wart has a 0.00407% chance of growing to the next stage every 1/20th of a second in Minecraft. This doesn't seem like much but given a few minutes you should notice its growth.


----------



## Arosk (24. November 2011)

Tja, passiert trotzdem nichts, wachsen jetzt schon 5 echte Spieltage.


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Netherwarzen  ... iiih ... *g*[/font]


----------



## Zonalar (24. November 2011)

Nabend

Heut Abend schau ich mir ein paar Starcraft-casts mit Day9 an. Day9 is einfach klasse *.*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2011)

Meine K/D Ratio bei BF3 eben mal von 0.722 auf 1.04 verbessert 


Nabend


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Meine K/D Ratio bei BF3 eben mal von 0.722 auf 1.04 verbessert
> Nabend



Ich brauch so ne Statistik für Skyrim .. *g*


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2011)

Nabend :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich brauch so ne Statistik für Skyrim .. *g*



Wär sicherlich auch mal interessant, da gibt es doch bestimmt ne Statistik im Menü oder ? 

Btw ich brauch erstmal Skyrim (jetzt wo mein PC wieder heile ist :3 )

Nabend @ Razyl


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich brauch so ne Statistik für Skyrim .. *g*


skyrim hat doch so eine dicke statistik, stehn da tode/kills nich drin? nur anfangs mal die vielen 00 angeguckt^^


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2011)

Noch wer da?


----------



## Edou (25. November 2011)

Morgen...zwar schon seit 4:30 auf, aber jetzt wurds wieder so Kuschlig im Bett...gnah aufstehn...vorhin wars leichter


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich brauch so ne Statistik für Skyrim .. *g*



du stirbst in skyrim doch nur "1x"

danach wird nen alter Spielstand geladen


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2011)

eine stunde deep: http://soundcloud.com/ndcortaz/deep-russian-sunday


----------



## Konov (26. November 2011)

Abend zusammen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2011)

Freitag Abend un NIX los ._.

Naja Nabend


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2011)

Steam startet nicht mehr Oo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2011)

Spielt jemand die SW:TOR Beta ? Hab nen Key, aber keine Lust das Game runter zu laden ;/


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2011)

Ich wollte mir grad noch nachträglich GTA IV holen, dann hab ich gesehen das es 32 GB groß ist... würde bei mir nur ca. 4 Tage Downloadzeit brauchen... Am Stück


----------



## orkman (26. November 2011)

grad nen komplettes spanisches team gehabt in LOL die nix drauf hatten , nur gefeedet haben ... und die haben nur spanisch geredet obwohl ich sie mehrmals drumgebeten habe auf den internationalen EU servern doch englisch zu sprechen -.- ... so ne honk gruppe wuenscht sich doch jeder spieler


----------



## Arosk (26. November 2011)

deswegen spiel ich kein lol mehr ^^


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spielt jemand die SW:TOR Beta ? Hab nen Key, aber keine Lust das Game runter zu laden ;/



Jop, schon etwas länger.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spielt jemand die SW:TOR Beta ? Hab nen Key, aber keine Lust das Game runter zu laden ;/



Ich hab mir die kommentierten Videos von Gamestar angeschaut und ich werd bei dem Spiel einfach nicht warm. Ich fande das sooo langweilig. Eigentlich absoluter Standart, den man mit WoW und Rift jetzt wirklich genug hat. Nur, dass die Grafik deutlich schlechter ist als bei Rift. Eigentlich liegt sie fast auf dem Niveau von WoW. Die vertonten Szenen.. nun ja, die kommen nicht mal minimal an Mass Effect 2 ran.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die kommentierten Videos von Gamestar angeschaut und ich werd bei dem Spiel einfach nicht warm. Ich fande das sooo langweilig. Eigentlich absoluter Standart, den man mit WoW und Rift jetzt wirklich genug hat. Nur, dass die Grafik deutlich schlechter ist als bei Rift. Eigentlich liegt sie fast auf dem Niveau von WoW. Die vertonten Szenen.. nun ja, die kommen nicht mal minimal an Mass Effect 2 ran.




Nen ähnlichen Eindruck hab ich leider auch. Aber naja, es ist halt Star Wars, werde es mir morgen/nachher mal anschauen.


----------



## Firun (26. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die kommentierten Videos von Gamestar angeschaut und ich werd bei dem Spiel einfach nicht warm. Ich fande das sooo langweilig. Eigentlich absoluter Standart, den man mit WoW und Rift jetzt wirklich genug hat. Nur, dass die Grafik deutlich schlechter ist als bei Rift. Eigentlich liegt sie fast auf dem Niveau von WoW. Die vertonten Szenen.. nun ja, die kommen nicht mal minimal an Mass Effect 2 ran.



Geschmacks und Ansichtssache.

Grafik und Vertonung zu bemängeln ist halt naja  nicht jedem Schmeckt eben Schokoladenkuchen ^^

Diese Spiel wird eine tolle Abwechslung zu WoW ,für mich zumindest, ich werde einfach beide Spiele weiterspielen und gut ist es


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. November 2011)

Wills ja keinem schlecht reden, ist ja nur meine Meinung. Aber WoW spiele ich nur noch sehr sporadisch, da lohnt sich das Umsteigen auf ein vom Questdesign 1-1 gleichen Spiel überhaupt nicht. Für die Rollenspielelemente schwöre ich dann lieber auf Mass Effect 3. Mir würde der Spagat wohl kaum Spaß machen. Es ist zum einen MMO-Standartkost (Quests, Charakterentwicklung, Instanzen, PvP usw. usw.), zum anderen hat der Rollenspielanteil einfach keinen Platz, sich richtig zu entwickeln. Wobei das in einem MMO sowieso schwierig werden würde. Wer nicht totaler Star Wars - Fan ist, der sollte lieber bei Rift oder WoW bleiben, wer Mass Effect 2 mochte, sollte auf den Nachfolger warten.

Ein dicker Pluspunkt gegenüber Rift ist natürlich die Story. Das wird wohl das Hauptargument für die Fans sein. Wer Star Wars mag, muss es eigentlich kaufen. Aber alle anderen? Die kommen auch woanders unter.


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die kommentierten Videos von Gamestar angeschaut und ich werd bei dem Spiel einfach nicht warm. Ich fande das sooo langweilig. Eigentlich absoluter Standart, den man mit WoW und Rift jetzt wirklich genug hat. Nur, dass die Grafik deutlich schlechter ist als bei Rift. Eigentlich liegt sie fast auf dem Niveau von WoW. Die vertonten Szenen.. nun ja, die kommen nicht mal minimal an Mass Effect 2 ran.



Du kannst anhand der ~ sieben Minuten von der Gamestar die Dialoge einschätzen? Interessante und gewagte Aussage. 

Türlich ist das MMO an sich Standard - Aber was anderes möchte der gemeine Spieler an sich ja gar nicht. Und die Grafik ist doch um einiges besser als die von WoW, das sieht man recht schnell. Nicht direkt im Anfangsgebiet des Sith-Inqui und des Sith-Kriegers, also auf Korriban, aber spätestens in Dromund. 

Der Unterschied bei SW:TOR ist es nun einmal, dass sie eine Story in einem MMO erzählen wollen. Und meiner Meinung nach klappt das bislang sehr gut. Es macht deutlich mehr Spaß diese Quests anzugehen, als in WoW oder in Rift, wo dir einfach der Questext vorgelegt wird und ende. Und die Dialoge sind nicht dauerhaft auf dem Mass Effect 2-Niveau, aber zumindest in den großen Story-Quests.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kannst anhand der ~ sieben Minuten von der Gamestar die Dialoge einschätzen? Interessante und gewagte Aussage.



Damit hab ich weniger nur die Vertonung gemeint, sondern die Animationen, vor allem die Mimik, die ist quasi gar nicht vorhanden, weil es in den Gesichtern keine Details zu erkennen gibt. Überhaupt nicht mit Mass Effect vergleichbar.


----------



## orkman (26. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kannst anhand der ~ sieben Minuten von der Gamestar die Dialoge einschätzen? Interessante und gewagte Aussage.



von dialogen einschaetzen hat er nix gesagt glaubsch  ... ansonsten kann ich ceiwyn nur recht geben ...der trailer sieht hammer aus , aber die grafik is mal sowas von derbe ... man glaubt fast dass es schon vor 5 jahren prograammiert wurde ... mit den klassen komm ich auch net klar ...alles andere (rassen , trailer, geschichte sieht net schlecht aus) aber die negativen punkte sind sehr wichtig und fuer sowas dann 50 euro (anschaffungskosten) + monatliche gebuehren zu verlangen ist einfach nur dreist


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Damit hab ich weniger nur die Vertonung gemeint, sondern die Animationen, vor allem die Mimik, die ist quasi gar nicht vorhanden, weil es in den Gesichtern keine Details zu erkennen gibt. Überhaupt nicht mit Mass Effect vergleichbar.



Liegt wohl daran, dass Mass Effect in Sachen Inszenierung einen ganz anderen Weg geht. Dafür hatte Mass Effect 2 dann die linearen Schlauchlevel auf seiner Seite.



orkman schrieb:


> von dialogen einschaetzen hat er nix gesagt glaubsch  ... ansonsten kann ich ceiwyn nur recht geben ...der trailer sieht hammer aus , aber die grafik is mal sowas von derbe ... man glaubt fast dass es schon vor 5 jahren prograammiert wurde ... mit den klassen komm ich auch net klar ...alles andere (rassen , trailer, geschichte sieht net schlecht aus) aber die negativen punkte sind sehr wichtig und fuer sowas dann 50 euro (anschaffungskosten) + monatliche gebuehren zu verlangen ist einfach nur dreist



Warum setzen die Entwickler auf eine recht betagte Engine? Ach ja, da war ja was: Es soll auf vielen Rechnern laufen. Deshalb schaffen es MMOs wie Rift, Age of Conan etc. nicht weit - Das mag zwar in Europa klappen, aber in den USA und in Asien laufen die Uhren etwas anders. Das ist ein Punkt, den Blizzard seit jeher bedacht hat und auf veraltete Technik setzt. Der Erfolg kam ja... WoW sah 2004 auch schon ziemlich mies aus, da es nichts anderes war, als eine überarbeitete Warcraft 3 TFT-Engine. Die werkelt übrigens auch noch im so hoch gelobten Starcraft II. 

Und ist nicht dreist. Dreist ist es, Sachen anzukündigen und diese dann noch nicht zu integrieren (Hallo AoC, AION).


----------



## Firun (26. November 2011)

Also mir gefällt es und das ist mir das wichtigste, was andere machen oder denken ist mir dem Fall wieder mal egal denn ich stehe immer noch auf dem Standpunkt das vieles einfach Geschmackssache ist über die man ende nicht diskutieren braucht weil keiner von seinem Standpunkt abweicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2011)

nabend ihr Nasen!


----------



## Dropz (26. November 2011)

hiho


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. November 2011)

moin

atm quake dann sc2 finals:
http://www.teamliquid.net/video/streams/dreamhackTV2/popout


----------



## Dropz (26. November 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> moin
> 
> atm quake dann sc2 finals:
> http://www.teamliqui...mhackTV2/popout



gucke ich auch grad puma gegen hero *__*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. November 2011)

ja wenn die mit quake mal fertig werden^^


lulz
http://www.focus.de/digital/internet/webseite-greift-elder-scrolls-skyrim-an-computerspiel-soll-schwul-machen_aid_687842.html


----------



## Dropz (26. November 2011)

eltern im netz inc


----------



## Tilbie (26. November 2011)

Abend


----------



## Reflox (26. November 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2011)

Prost meine Brüder


----------



## Reflox (26. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z5_O4u1F9As

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Criken <3


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. November 2011)

lol^^

http://www.teamliquid.net/video/streams/dreamhackTV2/popout 3:3 nun, game 7/7 inc


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wGvwmZmFi0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




beste!


----------



## Olliruh (27. November 2011)

HILFE 
jmd ne Ahnung wie ich bei Firefox ,die ganzen Leisten oben wieder herstellen kann ? 
Ich hab die irgendwie weg geklickt & jetzt hab ich da nur noch die Tab Leiste & die Lesezeichen leiste...


----------



## MasterXoX (27. November 2011)

Wat?

Mach mal Screen^^


----------



## Deathstyle (27. November 2011)

Drück mal F11.


----------



## Olliruh (27. November 2011)

geht nicht ..-.-


----------



## Olliruh (27. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Drück mal F11.



Habs schon ,danke an alle


----------



## MasterXoX (27. November 2011)

*edit*

hm zu spät ^^
btw
Kennt sich jemand mit Philosophie aus?
Was könnte dieses Zitat von Ernst Bloch bedeuten, was sagt es aus?
_Erfolg
„Man muß ins Gelingen verliebt sein, nicht ins Scheitern_."


----------



## Konov (27. November 2011)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Saji (27. November 2011)

Nabend alle zusammen. Was geht, was steht, und wer hat schon wieder meine Milch leer gesoffen? *grummel* Achja, spendet jemand für einen neuen PC für mich?


----------



## Kamsi (27. November 2011)

es gibt derzeit ein gewinnspiel bei computec media 

du musst nur die pinwand von buffed vollspammen bis sie dir nen pc geben


----------



## Saji (27. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> es gibt derzeit ein gewinnspiel bei computec media
> 
> du musst nur die pinwand von buffed vollspammen bis sie dir nen pc geben



Ich gewinne eh nie irgendetwas. Und schon gar nicht, wenn das was übers Gesichtsbuch läuft. Warum konnte es nicht eine blöde Frage sein die man per Formular oder Email beantworten kann?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGisQ-3sHSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist es nicht wunderschön ? 

Nabend!


----------



## Saji (27. November 2011)

Erinnert mich an:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nTbL5elVXrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (28. November 2011)

Blubb


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Blubb



Nicht blubben!


----------



## Konov (28. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht blubben!



Sind ja nimmer viele online


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Sind ja nimmer viele online



Bin doch da :O


----------



## Edou (28. November 2011)

Moin.
Man, Razi und seine 23k posts...so Imba...<3. 
Seit 4:00 wach...dabei hätte ich noch ne halbe stunde pennen können.


----------



## orkman (28. November 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Seit 4:00 wach...dabei hätte ich noch ne halbe stunde pennen können.



lol und ich versuch seit 1uhr30 einzupennen und hatte bis jetzt keinen erfolg , und ich muss um 8uhr30 aufstehen ... frag mich gerade ob ich ueberhaupt noch pennen gehen soll


----------



## Edou (28. November 2011)

Ich bin erst gegen 2:00 eingepennt. :s
Konnt ned pennen also solang Musik gehört bis es geklappt hat.


----------



## orkman (28. November 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich bin erst gegen 2:00 eingepennt. :s
> Konnt ned pennen also solang Musik gehört bis es geklappt hat.



na , ich war fuer 15 min eingepennt und bin dann durch den dummen fernseher wachgeworden und jetzt bin ich hundsmuede und kann net schlafen 
ach ich hau mich nomma aufs ohr ...wenn ich net in 30 min -1 stunde einpenn hats auch keinen sinn mehr ... hab eh nur 2 stunden an der uni und ich muesst net einmal hingehen ...von daher kann ich dann nachher ein bissl schlafen


----------



## Dominau (28. November 2011)

Guten-Morgen Thread ist noch zu, also .. Guten Morgen


----------



## Razyl (28. November 2011)

hm schade, SC 2 nur so wenig reduziert =( Blödes Amazon


----------



## Konov (28. November 2011)

Morgän, äh abend!


----------



## Saji (28. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> hm schade, SC 2 nur so wenig reduziert =( Blödes Amazon



Dafür hatte ich mit Batman richtig Glück. :3 War aber auch binnen zwei Minuten ausverkauft.


----------



## Arosk (29. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XAEE-uJlY_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



blub


----------



## Kamsi (29. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1wXB-cNVDUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




so genial


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Dafür hatte ich mit Batman richtig Glück. :3 War aber auch binnen zwei Minuten ausverkauft.



Ausverkauft war nicht das Problem. Es war mir immer noch mit 26 Euro zu teuer. :S


----------



## Konov (29. November 2011)

Guuuute Nacht


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2011)

Guten Abend :-)


----------



## Saji (29. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ausverkauft war nicht das Problem. Es war mir immer noch mit 26 Euro zu teuer. :S



Ich hab nicht bekommen was ich wollte also mach ich alles schlecht mimimi


----------



## Arosk (29. November 2011)

Mit dem neuen Assassins Creed erst 55% durch und hab locker schon über 22 Stunden gespielt... nicht schlecht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oH-8_-0iygE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Where is your god now ?


----------



## Saji (29. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Where is your god now ?



Nach dem Mist wohl im Grab. Wenn ich einen hätte. Ich mach mir jetzt auch ein gelbes T-Shirt mit "I'm an Atheist Music Listener" drauf.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Nach dem Mist wohl im Grab. Wenn ich einen hätte. Ich mach mir jetzt auch ein gelbes T-Shirt mit "I'm an Atheist Music Listener" drauf.



Gut, darauf hab ich angespielt


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht bekommen was ich wollte also mach ich alles schlecht mimimi



Was laberst du eigentlich fürn Müll? Wo habe ich etwas schlecht gemacht? o.O


----------



## Saji (30. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was laberst du eigentlich fürn Müll? Wo habe ich etwas schlecht gemacht? o.O



Hatte das Gefühl du wolltest auf mir mit deinem Kommentar etwas sagen. *unschuldig pfeif*


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Hatte das Gefühl du wolltest auf mir mit deinem Kommentar etwas sagen. *unschuldig pfeif*



Nö, wollte mich nur darüber ärgern, dass es nicht so verbilligt wurde, wie erhofft. Starcraft II sollte mal auf Steam erscheinen...


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2011)

Quake fliegt vom Index 
Wenn das so weiter geht, bekommt man vielleicht doch noch das ID-Gesamtpaket bei Steam *g*


----------



## Konov (30. November 2011)

Abend allerseits!


----------



## Saji (30. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Quake fliegt vom Index
> Wenn das so weiter geht, bekommt man vielleicht doch noch das ID-Gesamtpaket bei Steam *g*



Dank Imperator ZAM hat mein Leben wieder einen Sinn.  Das sind wirklich mal tolle Neuigkeiten.

@ Razyl: Also ich fand fast 50% (oder waren es sogar mehr?) Rabatt wirklich nicht übel für Batman.


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Dank Imperator ZAM hat mein Leben wieder einen Sinn.  Das sind wirklich mal tolle Neuigkeiten.
> 
> @ Razyl: Also ich fand fast 50% (oder waren es sogar mehr?) Rabatt wirklich nicht übel für Batman.



Ja Batman, mir ging es um Starcraft II. Und da fande ich k.A. 6 Euro Rabatt für ein über ein Jahr altes Spiel zu wenig. Vielleicht bin ich auch zu sehr Steam-Verwöhnt *g*


----------



## Saji (30. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja Batman, mir ging es um Starcraft II. Und da fande ich k.A. 6 Euro Rabatt für ein über ein Jahr altes Spiel zu wenig. Vielleicht bin ich auch zu sehr Steam-Verwöhnt *g*



Aso. ^^ Aber 6 Euro ist echt wenig wenn man den Rabatt bei den anderen Spielen bedenkt. Wie viel kostet denn SCII regulär auf Amazon?


----------



## Kamsi (30. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Quake fliegt vom Index
> Wenn das so weiter geht, bekommt man vielleicht doch noch das ID-Gesamtpaket bei Steam *g*



dafür landen folgende spiele auf dem index 

ein inselparadies das von zombies überfallen wird
fürchte dich sehr teil 3
morale kampftaktiken



wusstet ihr übrigens das bei fifa 12 ea alle sponsoren bei der deutschen fassung entfernen musste die jugendgefährdent sind ?

alle vereine die onlinepoker/sportwetten als sponsor hatten haben in der deutschen version ein blankes trikot

und bei cars 2 für xbox360 wurden 2 zwischensequenzen entfernt weil sie zu grausam für fsk 6 waren


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Aso. ^^ Aber 6 Euro ist echt wenig wenn man den Rabatt bei den anderen Spielen bedenkt. Wie viel kostet denn SCII regulär auf Amazon?



34,35, gestern war es dann 28 oder 26 Euro im Angebot. Wären es 20 Euro gewesen hätte ich zugegriffen :S


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2011)

Echo ... Echo ... Echo....


----------



## Arosk (30. November 2011)

Leer, Leer, Leer...


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Echo ... Echo ... Echo....



Angepasster Avatar ftw!


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2011)

Skandal!


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Angepasster Avatar ftw!



Naja, es ist in 1,5 Stunden wieder soweit


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Naja, es ist in 1,5 Stunden wieder soweit



^.^

Freust dich schon?


----------



## Saji (30. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Naja, es ist in 1,5 Stunden wieder soweit



Wäre denn ein "Everyone Xmas" nicht passender?


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Wäre denn ein "Everyone Xmas" nicht passender?



Inwiefern?


----------



## Saji (1. Dezember 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Inwiefern?



Sollte eigentlich "Everybody Xmas" heißen bei mir. ^^ Dachte mir nur so, dann würde es herrlich zu den Mützen der Figuren passen.  Hast du schon das erste Türchen aufgemacht? Und nein, ich meine nicht deinen Hosenstall.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Dezember 2011)

zam gib ma nen link zu deiner mütze oder pm pls 

*Edit ZAM, weil vor 21:00 *g**: Ich hab einfach eine bei Google gesucht und abgeändert, damit da keiner auf Nutzungsrechten rumpocht.


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2011)

Abend allerseits!
Weihnachten geht mir auf die Nüsse!


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Hast du schon das erste Türchen aufgemacht? Und nein, ich meine nicht deinen Hosenstall.



Diese Bilder... diese Bilder....



Konov schrieb:


> Abend allerseits!
> Weihnachten geht mir auf die Nüsse!



Nabend. Warum denn das?


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend. Warum denn das?



Der ganze Kommerz... in der Stadt wird man von Angeboten nur noch erschlagen wenn man durch die Fußgängerzone läuft. Überall diese Weihnachtsmärkte mit dem ganzen Zuckerzeug dass die Leute bis zum geht nicht mehr in sich reinstopfen und Last Christmas kommt aus jedem zweiten Geschäft geduld, das Thermometer zeigt trotzdem noch plus 10 Grad... jeder Depp gibt hunderte von Euros für Geschenke aus, weil es ja jeder so macht und weil man sein Geld ja neuerdings lieber ausgibt, statt es anzulegen. Man könnte ja pleite gehen bei dem ganzen Euro-Terror...

Alles das... geht mir aufn Sack. ^^

Am besten ich stelle mir nen 2x3m Tannenbaum in meine 22m² Bude, dann komme ich sowieso nicht mehr raus bis 2012 angefangen hat.


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Der ganze Kommerz... in der Stadt wird man von Angeboten nur noch erschlagen wenn man durch die Fußgängerzone läuft. Überall diese Weihnachtsmärkte mit dem ganzen Zuckerzeug dass die Leute bis zum geht nicht mehr in sich reinstopfen und Last Christmas kommt aus jedem zweiten Geschäft geduld, das Thermometer zeigt trotzdem noch plus 10 Grad... jeder Depp gibt hunderte von Euros für Geschenke aus, weil es ja jeder so macht und weil man sein Geld ja neuerdings lieber ausgibt, statt es anzulegen. Man könnte ja pleite gehen bei dem ganzen Euro-Terror...
> 
> Alles das... geht mir aufn Sack. ^^
> 
> Am besten ich stelle mir nen 2x3m Tannenbaum in meine 22m² Bude, dann komme ich sowieso nicht mehr raus bis 2012 angefangen hat.



Hm, kann ich verstehen. Ich mag Weihnachten immer noch - Kommt wenigstens fest einmal im Jahr die Familie zusammen. Ansonsten ist das immer recht spontan ^^


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, kann ich verstehen. Ich mag Weihnachten immer noch - Kommt wenigstens fest einmal im Jahr die Familie zusammen. Ansonsten ist das immer recht spontan ^^



Naja das mit der Familie zusammen feiern ist ja auch in Ordnung.
Was mir aufn Keks geht ist halt dieser massenhafte Konsum, losgetreten wie eine Lawine, als hätte man nix besseres zutun...


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja das mit der Familie zusammen feiern ist ja auch in Ordnung.
> Was mir aufn Keks geht ist halt dieser massenhafte Konsum, losgetreten wie eine Lawine, als hätte man nix besseres zutun...



Tja, so ist der Mensch :>


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2011)

QQ mein begleiter ist verschwunden in skyrim und ich kann keinen neuen mehr besorgen ^^


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> QQ mein begleiter ist verschwunden in skyrim und ich kann keinen neuen mehr besorgen ^^



Kein Grund ne halbe Stunde zu früh zu posten 

Guten Abend!


----------



## Arosk (1. Dezember 2011)

oh, mein wecker geht falsch ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Dezember 2011)

Im Nachbarwohnheim ist wohl grad irgendwas passiert. Mindestens 5 Feuerwehr-und Rettungswägen kamen mit Blaulicht über den Parkplatz gebrettert, dazu jede Menge Polizei. Frag mich, was da sein könnte. Wäre ich ein Gaffer, würd ich nun mit einem Butterbrot in der Hand runterlaufen, allen im Weg rumstehen und dabei auf dem Brot rumkauen.


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2011)

Guten Abend


----------



## iShock (1. Dezember 2011)

nabnd hat bei euch youtube auch ein neues layout oO ?

sieht total hässlich aus :°(


----------



## Saji (1. Dezember 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> nabnd hat bei euch youtube auch ein neues layout oO ?
> 
> sieht total hässlich aus :°(



wtf... das sieht jetzt so aus wie die Facebook App aufm iFön. ._.


----------



## iShock (2. Dezember 2011)

ganze übersicht ist weg :O


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> nabnd hat bei euch youtube auch ein neues layout oO ?
> 
> sieht total hässlich aus :°(



Nö alles wie gestern ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Dezember 2011)

Es ist komisch und offenbar noch nicht fertig...


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2011)

Noch irgendwer hier? :>


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noch irgendwer hier? :>



Jupp


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jupp



Hey Konov ^^ Wie gehts?


----------



## Saji (2. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nö alles wie gestern ^^



Dann bist du entweder blind oder hast gestern durch deine Kristallkugel auf Youtube geschaut.


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Dann bist du entweder blind oder hast gestern durch deine Kristallkugel auf Youtube geschaut.



Nicht jeder hat das schon. Youtube erweitert nur einfach den Testerkreis.


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hey Konov ^^ Wie gehts?



Gut und selbst? ^^




Saji schrieb:


> Dann bist du entweder blind oder hast gestern durch deine Kristallkugel auf Youtube geschaut.



Bei mir war ein kleines Fenster darüber, was ich vom neuen Design halte. Aber ich hab keine Unterschiede feststellen können. ^^


----------



## Saji (2. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Bei mir war ein kleines Fenster darüber, was ich vom neuen Design halte. Aber ich hab keine Unterschiede feststellen können. ^^



Warst du auch auf der Startseite? Die sieht richtig zum reiern aus. Eben so wie die Facebook App aufm iPhone, wenn man ins "Menü" geht. Mag ich gar nicht, und man kann nicht mal das alte Layout der Startseite als Alternative auswählen.


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gut und selbst? ^^



Auch ganz gut. Nur ist es hier in letzter Zeit wieder etwas stiller geworden.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Dezember 2011)

skyrim mainquest durch



Spoiler



wasn lahmes ende... keine sau juckts das man die welt gerettet hat



bin ma im bett  nacht allen


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Warst du auch auf der Startseite? Die sieht richtig zum reiern aus. Eben so wie die Facebook App aufm iPhone, wenn man ins "Menü" geht. Mag ich gar nicht, und man kann nicht mal das alte Layout der Startseite als Alternative auswählen.



Glaub hab jetzt die Startseite gefunden O.O

Ist ja ein hässlicher schwarzer Balken. Und diese riesigen Anmelde und Registrier-Buttons. 
So langsam beginne ich das Internet nicht mehr zu mögen, wenn das mit Facebook, Google, jetzt Youtube und wer weiß was noch kommt, weitergeht...

Wie schön war doch die Zeit wo man sich noch Videos anschauen und Mails abrufen konnte, ohne sich irgendwo anzumelden und sich 47 weitere Netzwerke öffnen, die auch damit verbunden werden wollen. 

@Razyl
Vielleicht haben alle soviel zutun wegen Weihnachten


----------



## BlizzLord (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich find die neue Seite ziemlich cool und die 2 kleinen Buttons da mit g+ + facebook meine Güte bin zwar auch nicht grade für fb und co aber die sind nun wirklich ertragbar. :X


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wie schön war doch die Zeit wo man sich noch Videos anschauen und Mails abrufen konnte, ohne sich irgendwo anzumelden und sich 47 weitere Netzwerke öffnen, die auch damit verbunden werden wollen.



Du kannst doch auch weiterhin Videos anschauen ohne dich bei YT anmelden zu müssen. Btw: Für Mails musstest du dich immer irgendwo anmelden.


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kannst doch auch weiterhin Videos anschauen ohne dich bei YT anmelden zu müssen. Btw: Für Mails musstest du dich immer irgendwo anmelden.



Ja stimmt schon, ich wollte eigentlich nur mal pauschal flamen 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## H2OTest (2. Dezember 2011)

boah .. krank sein suckt .. ich hab nicht mal mehr lust zum zocken -.-


und damit einen guten abend ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2011)

Nabend, heute geht die Party ab!!!!111 

...n1cht -.-*


----------



## Dominau (2. Dezember 2011)

Wozu braucht man eig. die Startseite bei Youtube? Die hat mich noch nie intressiert.
Ich tipp einfach ein was ich haben will und klick auf das Video ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Dezember 2011)

youtube weiß was du sehen willst!


----------



## Legendary (2. Dezember 2011)

Die neue Startseite ist aber sehr gut gemacht, nette empfohlene Videos, meine Abos usw...viel besser als vorher.


----------



## iShock (2. Dezember 2011)

naja - ich hab keine abos x)

und empfohlene videos hatte ich vorher auch schon :s


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2011)

In 23 Stunden und 10 Minuten werd ich 20 x_x


----------



## Konov (3. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> In 23 Stunden und 10 Minuten werd ich 20 x_x



Ich kann dich beruhigen, es wird sich nichts ändern!


----------



## BlizzLord (3. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> In 23 Stunden und 10 Minuten werd ich 20 x_x



Ich in 646 Stunden und 38 Minuten.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Dezember 2011)

Sw tor beta am Montag vorbei für alle - was mach ich nur die 2 wochen ohne swtor

Wow hat zwar atm kleinen patch aber soviel neues auch nicht atm


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Dezember 2011)

Moin ihr Schwärmer


----------



## Konov (3. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Moin ihr Schwärmer



Moinsen!


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2011)

Nabend!!!


----------



## Saji (3. Dezember 2011)

Moin meine Fische!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Dezember 2011)

">hi nabend leuts wer skyrim mag hier weiterlesen ^^:
in mönchengladbach müst ihr mal bei google maps bethesda eingeben 
wer es scheckt lacht wen nit tja ^^


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2011)

Ein Krankenhaus? ich verstehs nicht ^^


----------



## Konov (3. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ein Krankenhaus? ich verstehs nicht ^^



Versteh ich auch nit.
So ich fahr mal darten.

Achja: Guten Abend!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Dezember 2011)

Also zu dem krankenhaus sage ich nur: wer hätte gedacht das das aus nem krankenhaus stammt das game und die anderen ^^

und da kommen die skyrim suchtis rein ^^


----------



## Nasty11 (4. Dezember 2011)

Morgen in Deutschland .

Noch 2 Wochen bis SW:TOR... kommt mir gerade vor wie eine Ewigkeit.


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2011)

Nabend =)


----------



## Nasty11 (5. Dezember 2011)

Guten Abend nach Deutschland... na noch jemand wach?


----------



## iShock (6. Dezember 2011)

lasst den armen Nachtschwärmer nicht verwahrlosen ._. halb 1 und keine Kommis :O


leidet ihr etwa auch so wie ich das 9gag down ist (oder hab nur ich das)  ?


----------



## Kamsi (6. Dezember 2011)

Die USK eine neue Tabelle raus gebracht 


*FSK 6:Es gibt kein richtiges Mädchen
FSK 12er Held bekommt das Mädchen
FSK 16er Böse bekommt das Mädchen
FSK 18:Alle bekommen das Mädchen
Keine Jugendfreigabe: Alle bekommen das Mädchen gleichzeitig*

Bilder kann ich leider euch nicht zu liefern sonst bannt Zam meinen Account ^^


und 9gag geht bei mir 


kann man sich bei 9gag eingentlich inzwischen ohne facebook anmelden ? seh ja leider nur den fsk12 inhalt


----------



## iShock (6. Dezember 2011)

Q_Q 9gag mag mich nicht mehr

also am browser liegts nicht :-(


----------



## Kamsi (6. Dezember 2011)

meine frage kannst nicht beantowrten ?


----------



## iShock (6. Dezember 2011)

nö bin nich auf 9gag angemeldet x)

und auch nicht bei facebook

ich bin unsichtbar


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> nö bin nich auf 9gag angemeldet x)
> 
> und auch nicht bei facebook
> 
> ich bin unsichtbar




heutzutage is man ja schon unsichtbar, wenn man wenigstens nicht bei Facebook ist. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (6. Dezember 2011)

finde blöde das 9gag nen jugendschutz hat der nur via facebook anmeldung geht


----------



## iShock (6. Dezember 2011)

blödes buffed forum meldet mich einfach ab ._. wollte doch nur ein 

^-^ posten 

und @kamsi ja das stimmt schon - aber gibt trotzdem genug zu lachen ^^


----------



## Kamsi (6. Dezember 2011)

sei froh das noch die buffed website bei dir geht


----------



## iShock (6. Dezember 2011)

über sowas macht man keine witze :O

ansonsten wär ich verloren 


glaub ich hau mich jetzt erstmal hin x) morgen Schule zum Glück erst halb 10


----------



## Kamsi (6. Dezember 2011)

und was lernste feines ?


----------



## Nasty11 (6. Dezember 2011)

Abend  ... endlich Feierabend


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Dezember 2011)

Eine Frage an die Studenten: Wie lange bereitet ihr euch auf eure Prüfungen vor? Ich hab bisher auf meine Zwischenprüfung 23 Stunden gelernt, wenn ich mein Pensum aufrecht erhalte, werde ich bis zum Termin 52 Stunden erreicht haben. Wie lange lernt ihr denn? Habe irgendwie das Gefühl, immer zu wenig zu tun.


----------



## Nathil (6. Dezember 2011)

Zu wenig gibts eigentlich nicht... vor der letzten Klausur hab ich glaube ich... 40 Stunden mit intensiv lernen verbracht. Aber irgendwann geht nunmal nichts mehr in den Schädel rein


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2011)

Abend allerseits


----------



## Nathil (6. Dezember 2011)

n'abönd


----------



## Arosk (6. Dezember 2011)

eheh diese ironie... bei uns in der berufsschule heißt jemand nikolaus und er hat ausgerechnet heute gefehlt


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2011)

o,o Ein neuer Furry im Thread?


----------



## iShock (6. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und was lernste feines ?



im Moment ist es nur ein Englisch Kurs an ner Sprachschule (?) - mache grad Europäischen Freiwilligendienst in England (eig. nur FSJ im Ausland mit Taschengeld :-) )

Den Englischunterricht krieg ich quasi geschenkt, weil die Organisation gute Beziehungen zu der Schule hat - jedoch ist der Stoff dort selbst im Advanced Kurs ziemlich öde und fast nur Grammatik (was ja nicht schlecht ist nur öde ) - und nach 10 Monaten hier langweile ich mich in dem Kurs eig. nur ^^ 

dafür sind die Klassenkameraden nett :-D

Und natürlich Hi ihr Nachtschwärmer

9gag geht wieder gnihihi


----------



## Nathil (6. Dezember 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> o,o Ein neuer Furry im Thread?



is das jetzt auf mich bezogen?


----------



## Arosk (6. Dezember 2011)

nein, natürlich auf mich *miau*


----------



## Nathil (6. Dezember 2011)

hach welch Ironie :3


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2011)

Nathil schrieb:


> is das jetzt auf mich bezogen?



Jau. Zumindest denke ich, dass du in diese Richtung gehst. ^^


----------



## Noxiel (6. Dezember 2011)

Keine Verallgemeinerungen Razyl. Nur weil Ava und Signatur gerade zu "Ich bin ein verdammter Furry" brüllen, *muß* das nix bedeuten.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Keine Verallgemeinerungen Razyl. Nur weil Ava und Signatur gerade zu "Ich bin ein verdammter Furry" brüllen, *muß* das nix bedeuten.



Ich habe doch gar nichts verallgemeinert? Mir ist es nur aufgefallen. Kenne sonst ja nur Rexo, der mit so einem öh vermenschlichten Fuchs (?) als Avatar im Forum unterwegs ist^^


----------



## Saji (6. Dezember 2011)

Furries haben auch Gefühle. :<

Ein Herz für Furries
aktion Furry
Menschen, Furries und Doktoren
Hund Katze Furry

Mist, jetzt fällt mir nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Arosk (6. Dezember 2011)

mensch, neuerdings geh ich immer so spät pennen ^^


----------



## Noxiel (7. Dezember 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe doch gar nichts verallgemeinert? Mir ist es nur aufgefallen. Kenne sonst ja nur Rexo, der mit so einem öh vermenschlichten Fuchs (?) als Avatar im Forum unterwegs ist^^


Anthropomorph ist das Wort das du suchst. 

Schau mal auf meine Profilseite, da siehst du auch einen Fuchs.


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Anthropomorph ist das Wort das du suchst.
> 
> Schau mal auf meine Profilseite, da siehst du auch einen Fuchs.



Viel zu schwere Fachwörter :<


----------



## Noxiel (7. Dezember 2011)

Das ist gängiger Furry Jargon Razyl, auch wenns gerne abgekürzt wird. Anthro Fuchs/Wolf/Kranich/Panther etc pp. Noch viel lernen du musst. ^^


----------



## Saji (7. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Anthropomorph ist das Wort das du suchst.
> 
> Schau mal auf meine Profilseite, da siehst du auch einen Fuchs.



They are... among us! :O


----------



## Noxiel (7. Dezember 2011)

Still und heimlich. *gnihihihi*


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2011)

omg steam down! QQ


----------



## Saji (7. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> omg steam down! QQ



Jup, ich sah es an Razyls Steam-Stat-Sig. Dachte mir schon so, hey, ist wohl Steam down.


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2011)

wollte mich grad für die heutige wunschliste eintragen :<


----------



## Nathil (7. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Anthropomorph ist das Wort das du suchst.
> 
> Schau mal auf meine Profilseite, da siehst du auch einen Fuchs.



so, der Nick kommt mir sau bkannt vor O.o' Ich weiß nur nicht woher und ich meine buffed extern.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich benutze den Nick fast überall, abgesehen vom größten deutschen Furry Board, da nutze ich einen anderen.


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das ist gängiger Furry Jargon Razyl, auch wenns gerne abgekürzt wird. Anthro Fuchs/Wolf/Kranich/Panther etc pp. Noch viel lernen du musst. ^^



Ich will gar kein Furry werden :<



Arosk schrieb:


> wollte mich grad für die heutige wunschliste eintragen :<



Kannste doch heute nachmittag noch...


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2011)

Morgen hab ichs aber wieder vergessen 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich will gar kein Furry werden :<[/font]



ich hätte nichts gegen einen großen, buschigen schwanz


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann euch nur raten, nie mit Farmerama anzufangen. Ich muss gelegentlich die Farm meiner Freundin managen und ehrlich... ich hab selten ein langweiligeres Spiel erlebt. Klar, Browsergames bestehen ja nur aus Wartezeiten, aber das? Furchtbar. Im Übrigen kommt das "Farm" im Namen nicht von ungefähr. In Classic WoW Holzschlundfeste auf Ehrfürchtig zu bringen war noch spannender, als das Spiel hier.


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich kann euch nur raten, nie mit Farmerama anzufangen. Ich muss gelegentlich die Farm meiner Freundin managen und ehrlich... ich hab selten ein langweiligeres Spiel erlebt. Klar, Browsergames bestehen ja nur aus Wartezeiten, aber das? Furchtbar. Im Übrigen kommt das "Farm" im Namen nicht von ungefähr. In Classic WoW Holzschlundfeste auf Ehrfürchtig zu bringen war noch spannender, als das Spiel hier.



Warum machst du es überhaupt? :S


----------



## Kamsi (7. Dezember 2011)

Warren Furry nicht die leute die auf frauen in vollkörper fellkostüme stehen ?


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Warren Furry nicht die leute die auf frauen in vollkörper fellkostüme stehen ?


----------



## Kamsi (7. Dezember 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furry#Fursuits


----------



## Noxiel (7. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Warren Furry nicht die leute die auf frauen in vollkörper fellkostüme stehen ?



Es gibt Furries die darauf stehen, dass ist aber kein Erkennungsmerkmal für alle Furries. Also immer unterscheiden.


----------



## Nathil (7. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Warren Furry nicht die leute die auf frauen in vollkörper fellkostüme stehen ?



sagt jemand mit MLP in der Signatur... oh, 4chan , alles klar.

nein, erstens nennt sich sowas Siut und wurde dir schon verlinkt.

Es gibt viele viele unterarten des Furry seins, usw.

Nox, kenn ich dir da? o.o


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2011)

Chuck Norris warf eine Granate und tötete 50 Leute...dann explodierte die Granate


----------



## Saji (7. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Chuck Norris warf eine Granate und tötete 50 Leute...dann explodierte die Granate



Falsch. Er hob sie danach auf und steckte den Stift wieder rein.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Dezember 2011)

Chuck Norris hat schon bis Unendlich gezählt. 

.

.

.

zweimal!




Erm, woher willst du mich kennen Nathil? Vom Fusselbrett? Da benutze ich wie gesagt einen anderen Nick.


----------



## Konov (7. Dezember 2011)

Guten abend!


----------



## Nathil (7. Dezember 2011)

daher frag ich ja, Nox, sollte man dich da kennen ^^


----------



## Noxiel (7. Dezember 2011)

Ja ich bin da schon aktiv, also man könnte mich kennen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D-t1eFQdQNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn wir schon bei Furrys sind. 


Abend zusammen.


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Abend zusammen.



Hab ich dir nicht gesagt, dass du mit Fremden nicht mitgehen sollst?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Dezember 2011)

Nie darf ich was alleine machen.


----------



## Edou (7. Dezember 2011)

Haha!


----------



## Nathil (7. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ja ich bin da schon aktiv, also man könnte mich kennen.



nun noch die frage des "welche board meinst du2 da ich mehrere boards kenne die behaupten das größte deutsche zu sein ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nie darf ich was alleine machen.



Mama Razyl muss immer auf dich aufpassen. :3



Edou schrieb:


> Haha!



Komm du lieber ins ICQ...


----------



## Nathil (7. Dezember 2011)

razyl, itzekuh ist bei mir als down angezeigt, bzw mein client sagt " leck mir am arscho" ^^


----------



## Saji (7. Dezember 2011)

Nathil schrieb:


> razyl, itzekuh ist bei mir als down angezeigt, bzw mein client sagt " leck mir am arscho" ^^



QIP meldet bei ICQ keine Probleme, ich kann chatten.


----------



## Edou (7. Dezember 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mama Razyl muss immer auf dich aufpassen. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Komm du lieber ins ICQ...


Nöp,  ich geh jetzt schlafen...genug gelernt. Morgen denk ich mal razyl.


----------



## Nathil (7. Dezember 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> QIP meldet bei ICQ keine Probleme, ich kann chatten.



dreckskacke...
damit ist dann wohl meine planung für's weekend im arsch... wobei gibt ja noch's normale telflon ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Nöp, ich geh jetzt schlafen...genug gelernt. Morgen denk ich mal razyl.



Pah, morgen braucht dich keiner mehr.


----------



## Edou (7. Dezember 2011)

Dann eben nicht...naja guts nächtle folks!


----------



## Saji (7. Dezember 2011)

Nathil schrieb:


> dreckskacke...
> damit ist dann wohl meine planung für's weekend im arsch... wobei gibt ja noch's normale telflon ^^



Nur wegen ICQ?  Die Jugend von heute, tse.


----------



## Dominau (7. Dezember 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Nöp, ich geh jetzt schlafen...genug gelernt. Morgen denk ich mal razyl.



Will ich auch hoffen! Und wenn du morgen nicht on kommst, dann kannste was erleben, Fräulein!


----------



## Nathil (7. Dezember 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Nur wegen ICQ?  Die Jugend von heute, tse.



geht um diverse daten und da ich von einigen nur die icq hab... merkste was? ^^


----------



## Saji (7. Dezember 2011)

Nathil schrieb:


> geht um diverse daten und da ich von einigen nur die icq hab... merkste was? ^^



Trommeln, Rauchzeichen, Brieftauben? Seit Alters her bewährt.


----------



## Nathil (7. Dezember 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Trommeln, Rauchzeichen, Brieftauben? Seit Alters her bewährt.



post braucht zu lange, bei dem wetter ist rauch unzulänglich und signaltrommeln hab ich keine


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Dezember 2011)

Frage!
Wo meint ihr bekomm ich am ehesten sowas her: Klick mich!
Also nicht im Netz sondern so in der wirklichen Welt. 
Baumarkt, Bastelladen?


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2011)

Mittelalter-Shop


----------



## Saji (7. Dezember 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Frage!
> Wo meint ihr bekomm ich am ehesten sowas her: Klick mich!
> Also nicht im Netz sondern so in der wirklichen Welt.
> Baumarkt, Bastelladen?



So etwas in der Art sollte jeder Baumarkt bei den Türgriffen für Schränke und Kommoden haben. ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Dezember 2011)

Mittelaltershop hats hier nicht, und die Dinger für Schränke sind eher zu groß als das ich sie mir an die Jacke hängen könnte.


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2011)

Kauf dir Ohrringe  Die großen halt ^^


----------



## orkman (7. Dezember 2011)

pfff ... ich wuerd gern skyrim zoggen hab aber irgendwie keine lust zu und wuerd gern LOL spielen ... und dann am wochenende wenn ich zuhause bin und mein gamer pc net bei mir is dann spiel ich gern skyrim und hab nur LOL dabei .... voellig verdrehte/verkehrte welt 

gerade The Guard geschaut


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2011)

tja, dann solltest du deinem gamer pc mal seine unerlaubten reisen verbieten


----------



## Saji (7. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> tja, dann solltest du deinem gamer pc mal seine unerlaubten reisen verbieten



Oder andersrum. Ist halt die Frage. Aber ich kenne die Antwort eh schon. Computer sagt nein.


----------



## orkman (8. Dezember 2011)

versteh ich jetzt net ganz , steh en bissl auffem schlauch ... ich hab naehmlich meine uniwohnung und dann noch zu hause ( bei den eltern) ...der gamer pc is in der uniwohnung wo ich immo bin und an den wochenende fahr ich dann nach hause 
der gamer pc reist nicht


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir ists genau umgekehrt. Der PC steht zu Hause, weil ich meistens eh schon am Donnerstag wieder komme. Und in den Ferien bin ich eh immer daheim.


----------



## orkman (8. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und in den Ferien bin ich eh immer daheim.



dito aber 5 tage der woche bin ich anner uni und die ferien muss man eh lernen fuer die examen , von daher is da eh nix mit zocken ...
grad ne fette noob gruppe in LOL gehabt ... ich kann ja einiges mit meinen skills kompensieren aber die waren echt duemmer als die polizei erlaubt 
ich haette doch skyrim zocken solln


----------



## Dominau (8. Dezember 2011)

NOch jemand da?


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> NOch jemand da?




Ich!


----------



## Dominau (8. Dezember 2011)

Wuhu!


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wuhu!



Uhuw!


----------



## orkman (8. Dezember 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> NOch jemand da?



JAAAAA! und skyrim kann ich nu auch net spielen da das inet alle 2 min wegfliegt ... mal wieder ...


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> JAAAAA! und skyrim kann ich nu auch net spielen da das inet alle 2 min wegfliegt ... mal wieder ...



Offline-Modus?! o.O


----------



## Alux (8. Dezember 2011)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannggweiliiig


----------



## orkman (8. Dezember 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Offline-Modus?! o.O



das geht ?! bei der kacke mit online aktivierung und co bin ich da nie sicher ob man nu online bleiben muss oder net , da ja manche spiele online gespeichert werden ... und ausserdem bekomme ich dann die erfolge net auf steam ... und wenn schon denn schon ... nur weil die dumme inet firma es net gebacken bekommt ihre arbeit zu erledigen fuer die ich bezahle 	
wenn es nur fuer offline waere braeuchte man sich das spiel ja auch net zu kaufen ... da gibt es andere wege kniark kniark kniark 
haette in der zeit aber auch mal d2 oder nen anderes offline spiel zocken koennen ... hab zu spaet dran gedacht ... naja geh ich halt jetzt pennen und steh morgen frueher auf wegen skyrim


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> das geht ?! bei der kacke mit online aktivierung und co bin ich da nie sicher ob man nu online bleiben muss oder net , da ja manche spiele online gespeichert werden ... und ausserdem bekomme ich dann die erfolge net auf steam ... und wenn schon denn schon ... nur weil die dumme inet firma es net gebacken bekommt ihre arbeit zu erledigen fuer die ich bezahle



Natürlich geht das. Und die Erfolge bekommst du dennoch - Spätestens beim nächsten Einloggen im Online-Modus.


----------



## Dominau (8. Dezember 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannggweiliiig



Ebenfalls ..


----------



## Dominau (8. Dezember 2011)

Doppelpost, buuuhhh ..

Egal, gute nacht Leute. Viel Spaß noch, träumt schön


----------



## llcool13 (8. Dezember 2011)

Bazinga und Guten Abend


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Dezember 2011)

Nix los hier - wie immer.


----------



## llcool13 (8. Dezember 2011)

Da du nach 45 Minuten der erste bist der antwortet glaube ich das du Recht haben könntest


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Dezember 2011)

hi aja buffed hatte eben fehlercode 403 forbidden auf homeseite


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2011)

Moin!


----------



## llcool13 (8. Dezember 2011)

Schalgt mal ne Beschäftigung vor. Mir ist ein wenig langweilig.


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2011)

Challo!


----------



## iceteaboss (8. Dezember 2011)

Wer hatte alles feiertagsbedingt heute frei?


----------



## llcool13 (8. Dezember 2011)

Feiertag? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## iceteaboss (8. Dezember 2011)

Maria Empfängnis, wir hatten heute frei und morgen auch da wir ne schöne Brücke machen durften


----------



## llcool13 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ok. Ich bin Schleswig Holsteiner. 
Den Feiertag haben wir nicht...wie so viele andere auch -.-


----------



## iceteaboss (8. Dezember 2011)

Haha viva la Suisse^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Dezember 2011)

iceteaboss schrieb:


> Haha viva la Suisse^^



Den Feiertag gibt es aber auch nicht in der ganzen Schweiz... leider.


----------



## iShock (8. Dezember 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Schalgt mal ne Beschäftigung vor. Mir ist ein wenig langweilig.



aufräumen
wäsche waschen
steuererklärung machen


 ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



anyone ?! bei mir ist das so xD


----------



## Dominau (8. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich das so machen würde könnte ich nichtmehr aufstehn


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2011)

was geht boys?


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich frag mich echt, wie viel Promille die Entwickler bei DICE hatten, als sie Operation Metro entworfen haben.


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich frag mich echt, wie viel Promille die Entwickler bei DICE hatten, als sie Operation Metro entworfen haben.



Die Map ist an sich ganz gut. Problem ist halt, dass die Spieler diesen Schlüsselhals zum Desaster machen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. Dezember 2011)

Gnargl, drecks Internet. :<
Abend zusammen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Dezember 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Map ist an sich ganz gut. Problem ist halt, dass die Spieler diesen Schlüsselhals zum Desaster machen.



Dice hat da ein echtes Problem, mal jetzt von der Mapkonstruktion abgesehen. Sie müssen die Raketenwerfer so weit nerfen, dass sie sich nicht mehr zur Verteidigung eignen. Das ist aktuell echt witzlos, man kann kaum den Kopf um die Ecke strecken, schon schlagen neben einem drei Raketen ein. Oder man begrenzt die Klassen für jede Map. Etwa - wenn der Gegner gleichzeitig zwei Panzer hat und zwei Helis hat, darf man maximal fünf Pioniere mitnehmen.


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dice hat da ein echtes Problem, mal jetzt von der Mapkonstruktion abgesehen. Sie müssen die Raketenwerfer so weit nerfen, dass sie sich nicht mehr zur Verteidigung eignen. Das ist aktuell echt witzlos, man kann kaum den Kopf um die Ecke strecken, schon schlagen neben einem drei Raketen ein. Oder man begrenzt die Klassen für jede Map. Etwa - wenn der Gegner gleichzeitig zwei Panzer hat und zwei Helis hat, darf man maximal fünf Pioniere mitnehmen.



Deshalb spiel ich kaum die Map. Gibt ja noch ein paar andere Maps ^.^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Dezember 2011)

Lalala, drecks Internet. 
Razi, ich bleib in ICQ mal offline, das nervt wenn die Verbindung alle 3min weg ist.


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Lalala, drecks Internet.
> Razi, ich bleib in ICQ mal offline, das nervt wenn die Verbindung alle 3min weg ist.



DU KOMMST GEFÄLLIGST ONLINE!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Dezember 2011)

Ok.


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ok.



Du sollst auch nicht traurig gucken :<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Dezember 2011)

Aber wenn du mich immer anschreist, und schlägst und in das dunkle Zimmer sperrst....


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Aber wenn du mich immer anschreist, und schlägst und in das dunkle Zimmer sperrst....



Ich hau dich nie


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Dezember 2011)

Und was geht dann im Zimmer so ab? Wer ist das kleine Löffelchen?


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und was geht dann im Zimmer so ab? Wer ist das kleine Löffelchen?



Humpel löffelt mit seiner Katze!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Dezember 2011)

Immer bist du sooo fies zu mir Doofraz. :<


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Immer bist du sooo fies zu mir Doofraz. :<



Bin ich gar nicht Punkkuh


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Dezember 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Humpel löffelt mit seiner Katze!



Boah, ich ruf das Tierschutzamt an.


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2011)

Humpel schenkt mir nicht einmal was zu Weihnachten


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Dezember 2011)

Und du betrügst mich mit Lachi. :<


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Und du betrügst mich mit Lachi. :<



Gar nücht wahr. Lachi hasst mich doch


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Dezember 2011)

Verständlich!


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Verständlich!



Nenn Gründe!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Dezember 2011)

Morgen!


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Morgen!



Pff, weil es keine gibt!


----------



## Nasty11 (9. Dezember 2011)

Schönen guten Abend


----------



## Nathil (9. Dezember 2011)

es its 21:01 und damit: N'ABEND


----------



## Saji (9. Dezember 2011)

Nathil schrieb:


> es its 21:01 und damit: N'ABEND



N'abööönd.


----------



## Tilbie (9. Dezember 2011)

Abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Chuck Norris warf eine Granate und tötete 50 Leute...dann explodierte die Granate


Bruno Mars hätte sie für dich gefangen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z8Vfp48laS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ick freu mich =)

Nabend btw


----------



## llcool13 (9. Dezember 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Bruno Mars hätte sie für dich gefangen



BRILLE - ICQ/STEAM! Gooooo :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Dezember 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> BRILLE - ICQ/STEAM! Gooooo :<


Bin in steam du Nappel^^


----------



## Saji (9. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ick freu mir =)
> 
> Nabend btw



fix'd


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Bin in steam du Nappel^^



W000t?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Dezember 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> W000t?


Tja, genau hinschauen


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Tja, genau hinschauen



:O 

Du hast dich versteckt :<


----------



## iShock (9. Dezember 2011)

halli hallo


----------



## Konov (9. Dezember 2011)

Moin zusammen!


----------



## iShock (9. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iCutumrm4ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




so geil xD ich lag so flach


----------



## Nathil (10. Dezember 2011)

erfolgreicher kinobesuch beendet... ich sollte keien kerle danach abschleppen O.o


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2011)

Nathil schrieb:


> erfolgreicher kinobesuch beendet... ich sollte keien kerle danach abschleppen O.o



o.O 

Warum net?


----------



## Nathil (10. Dezember 2011)

weil das irgendwie immer später wird als ich will x3


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2011)

Nathil schrieb:


> weil das irgendwie immer später wird als ich will x3



Zu viele Infos :3


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Nathil (10. Dezember 2011)

ähm, ne nichts mit bett und so xD

nix zu viel info =P

da denkt dein schwanz weiter wie dein hirn


----------



## Razyl (10. Dezember 2011)

Ein ZAM!



Nathil schrieb:


> ähm, ne nichts mit bett und so xD
> 
> nix zu viel info =P
> 
> da denkt dein schwanz weiter wie dein hirn



D:

Was für Wörter hier!


----------



## Arosk (10. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_jOq46vLCXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nathil (10. Dezember 2011)

Er öffnete ich den heutigen tag in freudiger Erwartung von 00:00:01 denn dann bin ich älter... oh Gott oh Gott...


----------



## Arosk (10. Dezember 2011)

lol ich werd um 12 auch älter...


um einen tag


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. Dezember 2011)

Zam biste schon lvl 50 oder ist das absichtlich da eingetragen ^^ (den stor angabe bei dir)

Aja verstehen sie spaß ist voll lustig heute also wer denk die katzenbergen ist nen bisschen gebildet der hat sein gehirn auf dem mars geparkt^^
also dämlicher gibt es nicht


----------



## Arosk (10. Dezember 2011)

katzenberger ist wirklich schlau... sie ist so schlau das sie weiß das dummheit reich macht :> vor allem wenn man blondine ist und dieses klischee erfüllt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MkV4c2NB7GI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So genial zum Mitsingen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. Dezember 2011)

boah 3 tage warten auf stor ^^


----------



## Tilbie (10. Dezember 2011)

Abend.


----------



## iShock (10. Dezember 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> boah 3 tage warten auf stor ^^



bin auch schon ganz aufgeregt muss aber wahrscheinlich bis min. 20. dez warten :-I ^^


----------



## Noxiel (10. Dezember 2011)

Max Raabe ist sooooo genial. 




Nabend ihr Schwärmer.


----------



## Konov (10. Dezember 2011)

Morgen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Max Raabe ist sooooo genial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann mit seiner Musik ehrlich gesagt gar nichts anfangen, mich hat die Tv-Werbung immer nur genervt. Naja, trotzdem besser als fast alles andere, was zb in den Top 100 Charts gespielt wird :S

Nabend.


----------



## Arosk (11. Dezember 2011)

assassins creed credits wtf? die dauern schon 40 minuten Oo


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. Dezember 2011)

da wird viel passieren bis zum 20 bestimmt ^^

sainth row zu 18% durch und es macht unmengen fun ^^


----------



## Kamsi (11. Dezember 2011)

sind sie vorbei ?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. Dezember 2011)

40 min credits ist übertrieben haste da nen kinofilm statt das spiel ??? ^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2011)

So, in knapp 1-2h wird endlich C&C Generals 2 angekündigt ^.^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. Dezember 2011)

coool aber bitte nicht wie das letzte das erschienen ist (die blaue hülle mit kain)


----------



## Arosk (11. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sind sie vorbei ?



jo jetzt schon xD


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> coool aber bitte nicht wie das letzte das erschienen ist (die blaue hülle mit kain)



Kommt von Victory Games mit Frostbite Engine II


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. Dezember 2011)

das hört sich gut an und wieder so wie früher kamera von ober wie anno und so ?

ohwe kommt das mit origin ?? 
weil hab grade bild gesehen wegen battlelog von bf3
1100 Beiträge wuhu ^^

bin mal pennen bb


----------



## Nathil (11. Dezember 2011)

gäste nach hause kompromitiert *gg* wohnung im sau stall gelassen, ins bett gepflanzt.

nacht guys


----------



## Nathil (12. Dezember 2011)

O.o es ist bald mitternacht und es hat heute keiner geschafft hier mal auch nur ein "hallo" rein zu werfen? bitter x3


----------



## Grivok (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
zufrieden?


----------



## Nathil (12. Dezember 2011)

nein. =P


----------



## Grivok (13. Dezember 2011)

schade
und jetzt ist auch schon mitternacht
doof


----------



## Kamsi (13. Dezember 2011)

*hat bei nathils signatur ganz fiese nicht jugendfreie gedanken* ^^


----------



## iShock (13. Dezember 2011)

Nabend noch wer wach ?


----------



## Kamsi (13. Dezember 2011)

jo


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Dezember 2011)

lol is ja ein schmarn^^


----------



## iShock (13. Dezember 2011)

:O bin mal weg - auch wenn ich kaum da war PP


----------



## Arosk (13. Dezember 2011)

boys boys boys, was geht, niemand am start heute oida?


----------



## Deanne (13. Dezember 2011)

Mir ist öde.


----------



## Arosk (13. Dezember 2011)

Ödismus?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab hunger :/


----------



## Olliruh (13. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=euDUkuvKZ_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Werbung für lokale Band 


Huhu btw


----------



## Zonalar (13. Dezember 2011)

ich hab starcraft gespielt und muss jezz irgendwie mein adrenalin loswerden...
Gott hab ich die Gegner gecrusht! Obwohl ich nur Gold-league bin


----------



## Olliruh (13. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=euDUkuvKZ_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (13. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Werbung für lokale Band



Ach Gott, sind die niedlich. Wie alt sind die? 17-18?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Dezember 2011)

Wenn schon Werbung, dann für Farewell to Arms. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MA1pVYa6t7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Dezember 2011)

DU ELENDA DOPPELPOSTA !!!!111111111


----------



## Olliruh (13. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ach Gott, sind die niedlich. Wie alt sind die? 17-18?



Jup, ich find sie trotzdem gut. 
Ist eine alte Schülerband die sich neu gegründet hat. Haben auch schon als Vorband von Sum41 gespielt ,also relativ erfolgreich. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DsQkNyy8vgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (13. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Jup, ich find sie trotzdem gut.
> Ist eine alte Schülerband die sich neu gegründet hat. Haben auch schon als Vorband von Sum41 gespielt ,also relativ erfolgreich.



Ach, den Ton lasse ich eh aus, wird sowieso nicht meine Musik sein. Hauptsache was zum niedlich finden. Da freut sich die alte Frau.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Dezember 2011)

Sind wir hier bei der Mini-Playback-Show ? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D5Hv0tsvpyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (14. Dezember 2011)

Abend!


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Dezember 2011)

Verdammt, ich war die ganze Zeit so motiviert mit dem Lernen und jetzt, kurz vor der Prüfung, bin ich erkältet und krieg nix mehr gebacken. Schon 9h im Rückstand. Hol ich bis Freitag niemals auf. : /


Ganz interessant übrigens:

Gene sollen bei der Partnersuche eine Rolle spielen. Studenten der TU München haben daraus ein Geschäft gemacht und eine DNA-Partnerbörse gegründet. http://www.zeit.de/karriere/beruf/2011-12/unternehmensgruendung-singleboerse?user_suggested=true#comments

Schon interessant, welche Mittel man ergreifen muss. Woran liegt das, dass die Menschen auf sozialer Ebene so abstumpfen. Noch vor hundert Jahren wären wir ausgestorben, wenn es so viele Menschen wie heute gegeben hätte, die ganz offenbar auf Soziale Netzwerke, Blind Dates oder sonstige Absurditäten angewiesen sind.

Woran das liegt? Weiß der Teufel. Vermutlich liegt da einfach nur der Karriere-Trieb. Man kommt ja sonst zu nichts.


----------



## Konov (14. Dezember 2011)

Interessantes Thema Flo ^^

Ich weiß auch nicht ob diese Partnerbörsen es noch bringen. Allerdings boomen sie wie verrückt. Facebook und Co. sei dank.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Dezember 2011)

Facebook ist doch keine Partnerbörse. Oo
Ich glaube übrigens nicht das die Leute von heute wirklich darauf angewiesen sind sondern eher das sie es der Bequemlichkeit halber benutzen. Für manche funktioniert sowas, warum also nicht.


----------



## Edou (14. Dezember 2011)

Morgen!


----------



## orkman (14. Dezember 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Morgen!



dazu gibs den guten morgen thread ^^


> Facebook ist doch keine Partnerbörse. Oo



oehm schon mal den film gesehen ? dann weisste dass facebook gerade zum maedchen aufreissen gemacht wurde


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0SUbdg6k-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kurt eröffnet mal ... 

Nabend!


----------



## Konov (14. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Facebook ist doch keine Partnerbörse. Oo
> Ich glaube übrigens nicht das die Leute von heute wirklich darauf angewiesen sind sondern eher das sie es der Bequemlichkeit halber benutzen. Für manche funktioniert sowas, warum also nicht.



Das hab ich auch nicht gesagt, aber Facebook hat maßgeblich dazu beigetragen dass einfach viel mehr über soziale Netzwerke abläuft.
Und die ebnen durchaus auch den Weg für Singlebörsen, weil das System sehr ähnlich ist, mit dem Unterschied halt, dass man bei dem einen nur nach dem potenziellen Partner sucht.


----------



## Thoor (14. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ach, den Ton lasse ich eh aus, wird sowieso nicht meine Musik sein. Hauptsache was zum niedlich finden. Da freut sich die alte Frau.



Ach du Scheisse, ich hab mich grade bepinkelt vor Lachen 

Ob was auch am Alter liegt?  Prostata Problem und so


----------



## Konov (14. Dezember 2011)

Die Geschenkidee für Weihnachten:

Nur 95000 Euro bei Amazon:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003GAJ87C/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=wwwchilloutzd-21&linkCode=as2&camp=1638&creative=6742&creativeASIN=B003GAJ87C


----------



## Saji (14. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Geschenkidee für Weihnachten:
> 
> Nur 95000 Euro bei Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de...ASIN=B003GAJ87C



Die Bewertungen dazu sind allesamt genial.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Dezember 2011)

Der Preis ist total überzogen! 3€ für den Versand...die spinnen doch.


----------



## Deanne (14. Dezember 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Die Bewertungen dazu sind allesamt genial.



HAHAHA, GENIAL!


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Dezember 2011)

Wem 95.000 zu viel ist, findet hier eine Alternative.


----------



## Fordtaurus (14. Dezember 2011)

Hei Konov, danke für den Link... jetzt weiss ich, was ich mir von meinem kleinen Bruder wünsche...
Da bleibt dann sogar noch was von seinem Taschengeld übrig, kann er Oma noch was kaufen *gg*
@ Saji: Yep köstlich diese "Bewertungen", besonders das mit dem 2-Seitigen Klopapierbenutzen fand ich äußerst umweltbewusst...

Juhu, das ZDF hat es geschafft, "Neues aus der Anstallt" nach knapp 24 Std. in ihrer Mediathek hochzuladen und die Satieresendung "Extra3" auf dem NDR war auch mal wieder echt lustig.

So long


Ford


----------



## Saji (14. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wem 95.000 zu viel ist, findet hier eine Alternative.



Ohhhja, das ist auch genial. Die Bewertungen sind da teilweise besser als jeder Sonntagabendfilm.


----------



## orkman (14. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Geschenkidee für Weihnachten:
> 
> Nur 95000 Euro bei Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de...ASIN=B003GAJ87C



rofl , wie geil is das denn xD ich lach mich grad tod ...omfg


----------



## Deanne (14. Dezember 2011)

Neues von meinem unbekannten Studivz-Geburtstags-Gastgeber: 

_"Na du hey du wolte dich fragen ja heheh =))) hab am freitag geb. wolte dich einladen meld dich mal ok danke , 0152-[hier stand die Nummer] ;;=))) ps : würd mich freuen wenn du kommsen würdest."_

AUA, AUA!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Dezember 2011)

Och geh doch hin, wird bestimmt witzig, wenn dich ein prepupertäre Jungs angaffen und an dir rumfummeln wollen. 
Bist aber auch ne Spaßbremse.


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Och geh doch hin, wird bestimmt witzig, wenn dich ein prepupertäre Jungs angaffen und an dir rumfummeln wollen.
> Bist aber auch ne Spaßbremse.



Stimmt. Mein persönlicher Traum. Am besten schenke ich einen Duden.


----------



## orkman (15. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Am besten schenke ich einen Duden.



der is auch geil  ... 
der arme kerl bemueht sich so sehr um dich und du zeigst ihm die kalte schulter ? frechheit


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2011)

Ist man solche öminösen Anmachversuche als Frau in Foren oder Communities nicht langsam gewöhnt?


----------



## Konov (15. Dezember 2011)

Nur weil er nicht so gut deutsch spricht.

Naja Deanne weiß wohl was sie will


----------



## orkman (15. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist man solche öminösen Anmachversuche als Frau in Foren oder Communities nicht langsam gewöhnt?



mich wundert eher dass nen maedchen nicht austickt wenn ein kerl sie anstarrt ... ich persoehnlich mag sowas gar nicht


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist man solche öminösen Anmachversuche als Frau in Foren oder Communities nicht langsam gewöhnt?



Anmachversuche schon, aber Handynummer und Adresse schicken die wenigsten mit. Naja, manche schicken dafür anderen Rotz, den niemand sehen will.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Dezember 2011)

PENIS!


----------



## Saji (15. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Naja, manche schicken dafür anderen Rotz, den niemand sehen will.



Bäh. Also wirklich! Wer verschickt denn bitte gebrauchte Taschentücher? 



Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> PENIS!



DU hast es so gewollt!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWGUBbktKdQ&feature=related


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> DU hast es so gewollt!
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related



Viel besser:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sukUryvAZqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, was ich lächerlicher finde: Leute, die sich in Online-Communities anmelden, um Partner zu finden, oder die Beziehungen, die dadurch auch tatsächlich entstehen. Was soll so was mit Liebe zu tun haben? Wenn, dann kommt es zufällig dazu. Aber üblicherweise verliebt man sich doch in jemanden, den man irgendwie charakterlich und äußerlich einordnen kann. Beispielsweise muss man demjenigen vertrauen können, man muss seine Schwächen anfangs zumindest ansatzweise kennen. 

Und bei Online-Dates weiß man nichts. Wer 600 Kilometer fährt, nur um eine/n Frau/Mann abschleppen zu wollen, kann mir nicht weißmachen, dass das etwas mit Liebe zu tun hätte. Eher mit einer Mischung aus Selbstaufgabe, Dummheit und Naivität.

So, genug gelästert für heute, das Bett ruft.


----------



## Konov (15. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was ich lächerlicher finde: Leute, die sich in Online-Communities anmelden, um Partner zu finden, oder die Beziehungen, die dadurch auch tatsächlich entstehen. Was soll so was mit Liebe zu tun haben? Wenn, dann kommt es zufällig dazu. Aber üblicherweise verliebt man sich doch in jemanden, den man irgendwie charakterlich und äußerlich einordnen kann. Beispielsweise muss man demjenigen vertrauen können, man muss seine Schwächen anfangs zumindest ansatzweise kennen.
> 
> Und bei Online-Dates weiß man nichts. Wer 600 Kilometer fährt, nur um eine/n Frau/Mann abschleppen zu wollen, kann mir nicht weißmachen, dass das etwas mit Liebe zu tun hätte. Eher mit einer Mischung aus Selbstaufgabe, Dummheit und Naivität.
> 
> So, genug gelästert für heute, das Bett ruft.



Stimmt schon... kommt halt immer drauf an. Wenn man tatsächlich 600km weit auseinander wohnt, sollte man es von vornherein lassen.
Hab da auch schon auf Distanz schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wenn man aber z.B. in der selben Stadt wohnt und sich online kennenlernt, hat man praktisch nichts zu verlieren wenn man sich dann mal in echt trifft.

Ansonsten muss man sowieso gucken dass man frühzeitig auch Schwächen des anderen kennenlernt, wie du bereits sagtest.
Alles andere ist viel zu oberflächlich und nur eine Probe auf Zeit. Ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Alterac123 (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich hasse Latein -.-


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2011)

Jemanden aus der Umgebung online kennenzulernen und dann zu treffen, finde ich okay. Ich bin trotzdem kein Fan davon. Diese "Wir führen eine Online-Beziehung!"-Geschichte sind jedoch absoluter Mist, das stimmt. Aber Kennenlernen kann man sich im Internet durchaus, solange alles andere dann offline passiert.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Kamsi (15. Dezember 2011)

zam spielt auf meinem server ^^

oder das ist ne fake gilde die sich buffed nennt und zam als charnamen nutzt ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2011)

Fake.
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?c=10283
zams Char


----------



## Manowar (15. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Fake.
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?c=10283
> zams Char




Falsches Spiel


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2011)

Falls sw:tor gemeint ist: Dann ka, interessiert mich aber auch 0 das Spiel


----------



## Konov (15. Dezember 2011)

Abend ihr!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Dezember 2011)

Nabend und gute Nacht


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Dezember 2011)

Kann mir mal jmd verraten wo meine Katze um diese Jahreszeit min 2-3 Zecken pro Tag herbekommt?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jmd verraten wo meine Katze um diese Jahreszeit min 2-3 Zecken pro Tag herbekommt?


Bist du etwa sauer, weil deine Freunde mit ihr rumhängen? ^-^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. Dezember 2011)

lol AION wird f2p lawl


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> [Bild]


Hast du mich jetzt nicht mehr lieb? :<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Dezember 2011)

Noin, außer du kannst mir sagen wo die Mistviecher jetzt herkommen, und dann auch noch so extrem.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Noin, außer du kannst mir sagen wo die Mistviecher jetzt herkommen, und dann auch noch so extrem.


Von anderen Katzen? Vll lagert sie die iwo, weil sie die gerne rausgezogen bekommt? :>


----------



## Konov (15. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> lol AION wird f2p lawl



Steht schon seit paar Tagen auf der buffed Startseite 

Ist aber wirklich ziemlich LOL, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Schicksal irgendwie viele MMOs erleiden mussten.
Wobei "erleiden" ist vllt. nicht das richtige Wort. Das Geschäftsmodell setzt sich langsam immer mehr durch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Steht schon seit paar Tagen auf der buffed Startseite
> 
> Ist aber wirklich ziemlich LOL, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Schicksal irgendwie viele MMOs erleiden mussten.
> Wobei "erleiden" ist vllt. nicht das richtige Wort. Das Geschäftsmodell setzt sich langsam immer mehr durch.


Und es rentiert sich ja anscheinend auch :S


----------



## Konov (15. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Und es rentiert sich ja anscheinend auch :S



Naja ich zock jetzt auch seit geraumer Zeit wieder APBR, das ist auch Free2play.
Da dort viele Bugs beseitigt wurden und Cheater gebannt wurden, machts auch richtig Spass. Aber Geld ausgeben für Fahrzeuge oder sonstigen Schnickschnack mag ich immer noch nicht.

Allerdings hab ich mir ein Monats-Premium Abo gegönnt, was mit weniger als 10 Euro aber günstiger ist als alle anderen MMOs die ich kenne.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2011)

Terminator auf Vox!
Da freut man(n) sich doch


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Bist du etwa sauer, weil deine Freunde mit ihr rumhängen? ^-^



Dafür verdienst du einen Preis.


----------



## Nathil (15. Dezember 2011)

Aion wird f2p? wtf?!


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Dafür verdienst du einen Preis.



Den bekommt er von vielen Frauen nachts im Bett... :3

Nabend ^.^


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Dezember 2011)

Hahah Brille, scheiße geil x'D


----------



## Dominau (16. Dezember 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Nabend



MAAAX!


----------



## Dominau (16. Dezember 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> MAAAX!



Huhu ^.^


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Huhu ^.^





Noch so spät nachts wach?


----------



## Dropz (16. Dezember 2011)

Guten Abend :]


----------



## Konov (16. Dezember 2011)

Abend!


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2011)

Hi.


----------



## Reflox (16. Dezember 2011)

Abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2011)

Nabend zsm =)
Kein Schnee hier Q_Q


----------



## Reflox (16. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nabend zsm =)
> Kein Schnee hier Q_Q



Hier auch nicht, nur Regen und Sturm.

Ich will Schnee! ._.


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hier auch nicht, nur Regen und Sturm.
> 
> Ich will Schnee! ._.



thiz


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hier auch nicht, nur Regen und Sturm.
> 
> Ich will Schnee! ._.


Endlich jemand, der auch Schnee will und sich nicht darüber aufregt! :>

Ich hab nix gegen Regen und Sturm an sich, geh auch bei dem Wetter raus, aber es ist Dezember, also will ich Schnee!^^


----------



## Reflox (16. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Endlich jemand, der auch Schnee will und sich nicht darüber aufregt! :>
> 
> Ich hab nix gegen Regen und Sturm an sich, geh auch bei dem Wetter raus, aber es ist Dezember, also will ich Schnee!^^



Es ist schon toll, aber Schnne wär noch toller! Und vorallem müsste ich nicht 2mal am Tag die Hose wechseln. T_T


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo










Penis


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2011)

Außerdem sieht eine weiße Landschaft toll aus! ^.^


----------



## Dropz (16. Dezember 2011)

schnee <3 endlich


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, wir spielen Jeopardy!

Antwort auf die Frage "Woran merkt man, dass du immer noch viel auf LS unterwegs bist" !


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> schnee <3 endlich


Was? gemein!^^


----------



## Konov (16. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Endlich jemand, der auch Schnee will und sich nicht darüber aufregt! :>
> 
> Ich hab nix gegen Regen und Sturm an sich, geh auch bei dem Wetter raus, aber es ist Dezember, also will ich Schnee!^^



Seh ich auch so! ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2011)

Hier schneit es schon den ganzen Tag :3 Nur bleibt es nicht liegen... 

Nabend btw!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2011)

Immerhin etwas :S
Nabend


----------



## Dropz (16. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hier schneit es schon den ganzen Tag :3 Nur bleibt es nicht liegen...
> 
> Nabend btw!



bei uns mittlerweile schon


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich reg mich auf. Meine Schwägerin hat mal ganz unverbindlich gefragt, ob wir ihre Hamster versorgen können, während sie in Kiew ist.

Also 1. Wenn ich weiß, dass mein Mann in Kiew arbeitet, schaffe ich mir keine zwei Hamster an und lass die dann alleine. Der Kater muss nun auch einige Wintertage draußen bleiben, hat keinen, der sich um ihn kümmert. Nach dem Motto "der schlägt sich schon durch".

2. Ihre Alten hat sie offenbar nicht gefragt, nein, es sind immer wir, die die Drecksarbeit machen müssen. Aber zu Essen werden dann die eingeladen. Ist immer das gleiche.

3. Ich soll sie auch noch nächsten Freitag an den Bahnhof fahren, damit sie zum Flughafen kommt. Einfach nein. Wo sie uns vom Flughafen abgeholt hat, musste ich mich hinten in ihren Sportwagen quetschen und hab mir den Hals halb verrenkt. Nachdem ich mich beschwert hab, hieß es nur: Kannst ja laufen, wenns dir nicht passt. Okey, bitte. Soll sie am Freitag laufen. Oder mal ihre depperten Alten fragen, die den ganzen Tag nur daheim rumhocken und nix zu tun haben. Oder ihren Bruder. 

Ich hasse so eine Ausnutzerei. Und dann sagt mein Bruder noch, unsere Mutter hätte das Talent, jemanden innerhalb 5 Sekunden zum Zorn zu bringen. Dabei ist es seine Frau doch, die überall nur schmarotzt, während wir nur gut genug sind, den Dreck wegzuräumen.

RAGE.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2011)

Ui, ok, also das sind verständliche Punkte um sich aufzuregen...


----------



## Reflox (16. Dezember 2011)

http://www.riesenmikroben.de/store




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2011)

Awwwww :>

Omnomnom, Spaghetti mit leckerer Knoblauchsauce \o/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




NOMNOMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Awwwww :>
> 
> Omnomnom, Spaghetti mit leckerer Knoblauchsauce \o/



Um die Uhrzeit? o.O


----------



## Dropz (18. Dezember 2011)

moin


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Dezember 2011)

Weiß jemand, warum bei uns im Keller die Heizung (nicht die Heizung als Körper, sondern die Zentrale vom Haus) etwa alle 10 Minuten kurz irgendwelche Geräusche von sich gibt, obwohl die Heizung ausgeschaltet ist? Das hört man vor allem nachts.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Dezember 2011)

Könnte der Warmwasserboiler sein, in dem kurz die Flamme anspringt.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SAIEamakLoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Könnte der Warmwasserboiler sein, in dem kurz die Flamme anspringt.



Ja, kann sein. Unser Wasserzähler ist ja auch in der Ecke.


----------



## Fordtaurus (18. Dezember 2011)

Guten Abend allerseits...

@ Ceiwyn, das was Noxiel vermutet, denke ich mir auch mal wird es sein.

Öhhm Olliruh: Zeitgeist by GOOGLE?!?!?! WTF soll das den? Ich dachte immer dieses Zeitgeist sei eine unabhängige und vor allem Konzern/Kapitalismuskritische Bewegung^^

Aber so was..... Schröder Atze sagt "Janee is kla ne"


----------



## heinzelmännchen (18. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, warum bei uns im Keller die Heizung (nicht die Heizung als Körper, sondern die Zentrale vom Haus) etwa alle 10 Minuten kurz irgendwelche Geräusche von sich gibt, obwohl die Heizung ausgeschaltet ist? Das hört man vor allem nachts.



Die Heizungen haben ein Thermostat eingebaut, und wenn es draußen zu kalt ist, dann springt die Heizung immer an, damit ein bestimmter Temperaturwert nicht unterschritten wird.
Vllt geht die deswegen an?


----------



## Nathil (18. Dezember 2011)

und damit hab ich tala nu auch auf 60 *freu*


----------



## Deanne (20. Dezember 2011)

Wie tot der Thread in letzter Zeit ist...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie schon, alle wohl am zocken oder ? ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Dezember 2011)

Schneefllöckchen, Weißröckchen *summ*


----------



## Deanne (20. Dezember 2011)

Hab keine Lust zu zocken, will lieber im Forum rumgammeln und unproduktiv sein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Dezember 2011)

Da meine... Mördersprengung in Minecraft voll in die Hose ging, weil ich das Redstone nicht richtig gelegt habe und somit nichts funkte (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) hab ich auch keine Lust mehr xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Dezember 2011)

So und nun schau ich mir Seite für Seite von Wedinator an...


----------



## Kamsi (20. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hab keine Lust zu zocken, will lieber im Forum rumgammeln und unproduktiv sein.



dachte hast sw:tor 

was spielste da eingentlich imperium oder repubik und welche klasse ?


----------



## Deanne (20. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> dachte hast sw:tor
> 
> was spielste da eingentlich imperium oder repubik und welche klasse ?



Ja, aber trotzdem ist mir nicht danach. Auf meinem Server muss man immer ewig warten und bis ich dran bin, hab ich meist keine Lust mehr.

Imperium, Sith-Inquisitor.


----------



## Saji (20. Dezember 2011)

Kinners, wat isset schee. 

Die Feiertage rücken unaufhörlich näher, meine Soldatin in SWTOR entwickelt sich prima und ich hatte schon lange nicht mehr solchen Spaß beim Zocken. Schade das die Server offline sind, hätte gerne noch ein paar Missionen auf Taris gemacht. Aber egal, es läuft mir ja nicht weg.


----------



## Nathil (20. Dezember 2011)

ich will auch mal sw:tor schnuppern.. aber irgendwie reizt mich des grad nit geld aus zu geben...


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Dezember 2011)

Wuhuu hab meinen neuen Pc!
Ich werd die ganze nach WoW runterladen


----------



## Arosk (22. Dezember 2011)

Wieviele unglaublich dumme Menschen es gibt <.<

Allein schon alle RTL-Zuschauer die Nachmittags diesen Müll anschauen...


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wieviele unglaublich dumme Menschen es gibt <.<
> 
> Allein schon alle RTL-Zuschauer die Nachmittags diesen Müll anschauen...



Wundert mich das dir das jetzt erst auffällt


----------



## Arosk (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich könnte grad durchdrehen...

und ich brauch schnelleres Internet.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich könnte grad durchdrehen...



Was issn passiert?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2011)

Weihnachtszeit, da gibts ne zu große Auswahl ;P


----------



## Arosk (22. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was issn passiert?



Nichts, Schwester schaut im Internet RTL Soaps an und ich kann nicht spielen 
Ich glaube ernsthaft sie denkt das ganze ist echt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich will VERDAMMT NOCHMAL SCHNEE und keine 9° zu Weihnachten... -.-

So ein Pisswetter hält doch niemand aus-


----------



## H2OTest (22. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nichts, Schwester schaut im Internet RTL Soaps an und ich kann nicht spielen
> Ich glaube ernsthaft sie denkt das ganze ist echt.



hau sie ausm inet raus ..


----------



## Arosk (22. Dezember 2011)

Müßte ich das Kabel austecken 

Ich sperr die Seite btw mal, wenn ich Zeit hab.


----------



## H2OTest (22. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Müßte ich das Kabel austecken
> 
> Ich sperr die Seite btw mal, wenn ich Zeit hab.



einfach die mac addrese im router bannen, haste erstmal ruhe


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nichts, Schwester schaut im Internet RTL Soaps an und ich kann nicht spielen
> Ich glaube ernsthaft sie denkt das ganze ist echt.


Autsch ^.^



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich will VERDAMMT NOCHMAL SCHNEE und keine 9° zu Weihnachten... -.-
> 
> So ein Pisswetter hält doch niemand aus-


Jop, das nervt ziemlich. Vor allem, da es hier für 2 Tage verschneit war und ZACK wars weg und neblig/regnerisch.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Dezember 2011)

Schlimmer ist noch wenn mich meine Mitbewohnerin fragt: Kann ich Berlin Tag und Nacht gucken?


----------



## Arosk (22. Dezember 2011)

das fenster ist nur 5 schritte entfernt... jetzt kotzt die katze auch noch auf mein bett wtf...


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schlimmer ist noch wenn mich meine Mitbewohnerin fragt: Kann ich Berlin Tag und Nacht gucken?


Lass sie mal draußen, dann kann sie sich halt eure Stadt Tag und Nacht angucken. :S



Arosk schrieb:


> das fenster ist nur 5 schritte entfernt... jetzt kotzt die katze auch noch auf mein bett wtf...


Schlimmer geht immer


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Lass sie mal draußen, dann kann sie sich halt eure Stadt Tag und Nacht angucken. :S



Ich würd die fette Kuh ja auch am liebsten rausschmeißen, liegt nur nicht in meiner Macht


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2011)

Hostage - Entführt <3


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hostage - Entführt <3



olli du penner ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hostage - Entführt <3


Sissy <3 
(Naja, zumindest die Werbung mit "Du hast" )


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2011)

Grad schon Stirb Langsam 2. 
Ich liebe Bruce -Immortal-Willis einfach 

@Seanbuddha 
Selber Penner :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schlimmer ist noch wenn mich meine Mitbewohnerin fragt: Kann ich Berlin Tag und Nacht gucken?



Ey ja Berlin Nacht und Tag ist voll beste Sendung eva in TV. Mandy ja is voll die Schlampe, wiso betruegt sie Carlos mit Egon sein Bruder ? Ich checks net ?!

Und wer sacht ja das is alles fakke, der is selba fakke ja das ist foll real. die Schauspiler da zeign voll emotienonen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2011)

ich schaue gerade Spiele mit Bart... Gregor und Simon sind so lustig  *roflt sich weg*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2011)

Das wollte ich auch eben schaun, dann lief das Video nicht mehr weiter und ein lautes piepen kam... :s


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2011)

*prust*
Genial xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, weiß jemand warum ich bei SWTOR ingame keinen Sound habe, aber in Intros schon? Keine Ahnung, was da schief läuft. Ingame ist alles korrekt eingestellt.

Aha, in den englischen Foren gibts das Problem auch. Nämlich bei der Asus Xonar 7.1 offenbar nur. Ist klar, dass das natürlich meine ist. ^^


----------



## Deanne (23. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Skrillex geht mir so auf den Sack. Als er noch Sonny Moore hieß und Frontman bei From First To Last war, haben alle gelacht und jetzt wird plötzlich gehyped, weil Dub-Step ja der neuste Trend ist. Ich fand ihn damals schon scheiße und bleibe dabei.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich find die GIF trotzdem lustig.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Typ mit haaren geht mir so auf den Sack. Als er noch anders hieß und Frontman bei ner band war, haben alle gelacht und jetzt wird plötzlich gehyped, weil musik ja der neuste Trend ist. Ich fand ihn damals schon scheiße und bleibe dabei.


?!


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Skrillex geht mir so auf den Sack. Als er noch Sonny Moore hieß und Frontman bei From First To Last war, haben alle gelacht und jetzt wird plötzlich gehyped, weil Dub-Step ja der neuste Trend ist. Ich fand ihn damals schon scheiße und bleibe dabei.



Cool story, sis.
Sorry hab heut meinen fiesen Tag. 

Freu dich doch das er Erfolg hat er fügt dir ja keinen Schaden zu.


----------



## Nathil (24. Dezember 2011)

fiese möp's


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich eröffne hier mal.

Ganz allein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (25. Dezember 2011)

Gar ned wahr


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Dezember 2011)

Dooooch wohhhhhl ...

Nabend


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dooooch wohhhhhl ...
> 
> Nabend



Steam sagt ich sei kein Schweizer.


----------



## Soladra (25. Dezember 2011)

Meine Ellis sagen, ich bin nicht verrückt *Messer wetz*


----------



## Soladra (25. Dezember 2011)

Ups doppelpost


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Dezember 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Steam sagt ich sei kein Schweizer.



Gib ihm


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gib ihm



Nö, ich bin ab jetzt Ailtaj und komme aus Kasachstan. ._.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Dezember 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nö, ich bin ab jetzt Ailtaj und komme aus Kasachstan. ._.



Glaubt er/es dir bestimmt auch nicht, muahaha


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Glaubt er/es dir bestimmt auch nicht, muahaha



Ach man ._.


----------



## Soladra (25. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du aus Kasachstan kommst, bin ich Aische von der Aldikasse x>D


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wenn du aus Kasachstan kommst, bin ich Aische von der Aldikasse x>D



Immer diese Türken D:


----------



## Soladra (25. Dezember 2011)

MUH!


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Dezember 2011)

Müde..gehe...schlafen *schanrch*


----------



## Soladra (25. Dezember 2011)

Gute Nacht Budda


----------



## Edou (25. Dezember 2011)

Servus und gleich wieder tschüss! Ins bett legen und Tv schauen. Mal sehn was drin is...:S


----------



## Soladra (25. Dezember 2011)

me likes kühe


----------



## Konov (26. Dezember 2011)

Abend!


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2011)

Ist noch wer hier? ;o


----------



## Lakor (26. Dezember 2011)

Allerhöchstens ich falls dir das genügt


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KVtXMQQK79E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (26. Dezember 2011)

Nabend


----------



## Noxiel (26. Dezember 2011)

Hidiho. Skyrim ist doof, wieso liefern die überhaupt noch eine DVD aus, wenn man den ganzen Rest über Steam laden muß? -_-


----------



## Soladra (26. Dezember 2011)

miau


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich kauf mir Skyrim morgen für die Xbox :O


----------



## Tilbie (26. Dezember 2011)

Abend


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2011)

NyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyan


----------



## Dominau (26. Dezember 2011)

Guten Abend Schwärmer !


----------



## Soladra (26. Dezember 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir Skyrim morgen für die Xbox :O




ich fürn pc


----------



## Noxiel (26. Dezember 2011)

Zieht mal einer an meinem Finger?


----------



## Soladra (26. Dezember 2011)

*an noxiels Finger zieh*


----------



## Noxiel (26. Dezember 2011)

Ahhh... danke.


----------



## Soladra (26. Dezember 2011)

wofür eigentlich?


----------



## Noxiel (26. Dezember 2011)

Das willst du gar nicht wissen, glaub mir.


----------



## Edou (26. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel du böser Moderator, jetzt Stinkt der Thread hier.


----------



## Dominau (26. Dezember 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> ich fürn pc



Ich nächste Woche für die PS3


----------



## Kamsi (26. Dezember 2011)

noxiel hat verklemmte blähungen ^^


----------



## Noxiel (26. Dezember 2011)

Nox reicht. 

Und am Finger hat Soladra gezogen, könnt Euch da bedanken.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Dezember 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> NyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyan







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8mtOdT9LBOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Dezember 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich nächste Woche für die PS3



Dann musst du dich aber auf Performance Probleme einlaßen können. 
Ich kann nur vom PS3 kauf abraten(also nicht die konsole sondern Skyrim für PS3^^)


----------



## Tilbie (26. Dezember 2011)

Is ja net viel los hier...


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Dezember 2011)

*Reinwink*


----------



## Nathil (27. Dezember 2011)

Es wurde Nacht und de Weihnacht war zu Ende. Dem Himmel sei dank


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Dezember 2011)

Nathil schrieb:


> Es wurde Nacht und de Weihnacht war zu Ende. Dem Himmel sei dank



Daaam dam daaaaaaaaaam


----------



## Nathil (27. Dezember 2011)

Wer war das?
Jack Sparow


oh Verzeihung

CAPTAIN Jack Sparow


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2011)

Bin daaa, wer noch?


----------



## Olliruh (27. Dezember 2011)

moi ! :3


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Dezember 2011)

*Wieder Rauswink*
*Razyl nacken streichel* xD Braves Razyl!


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Wieder Rauswink*
> *Razyl nacken streichel* xD Braves Razyl!



was fürn ding? o.O


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Dezember 2011)

Dummer nicht vorhandener Schlafrythmus...


----------



## H2OTest (27. Dezember 2011)

Jay neue Signatur


----------



## Tilbie (27. Dezember 2011)

Gut Nacht, ich leg mich jetzt ins Bett. Noch eine schöne Nacht euch allen!


----------



## Gazeran (27. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Dummer nicht vorhandener Schlafrythmus...



THIS!


----------



## iShock (27. Dezember 2011)

ihr seid nicht allein :-S


----------



## Olliruh (27. Dezember 2011)

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk beeinflusst meinen Schlafrythmus :<


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk beeinflusst meinen Schlafrythmus :<



warum?


----------



## Olliruh (27. Dezember 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> warum?



neuer zockerlaptop c:


----------



## Arosk (27. Dezember 2011)

laptop und zocken darf man nicht in einem wort nennen.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> laptop und zocken darf man nicht in einem wort nennen.



also ich kann flüssig starcraft 2 spielen. Das reicht mir voll und ganz


----------



## Nathil (27. Dezember 2011)

hat wer platz für eine reine Stubentigerin?

*sich zusammenrollt und mal einschläft*


----------



## Arosk (27. Dezember 2011)

Windows sagt mir mein Windows Media Player ist nicht aktuell, aber ich darf kein Update runterladen <3


----------



## Olliruh (27. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Windows sagt mir mein Windows Media Player ist nicht aktuell, aber ich darf kein Update runterladen <3



Probiers doch mal mit Itunes.


----------



## Arosk (27. Dezember 2011)

ich benutz den doch garnicht, aber die meldung kommt bei jedem hochfahren.


----------



## Nathil (28. Dezember 2011)

hatte also keiner Platz für mich *heul*


----------



## Tilbie (28. Dezember 2011)

Abend


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2011)

Nabend!


----------



## Nathil (28. Dezember 2011)

und übergangen werd ich auch noch...


----------



## Razyl (28. Dezember 2011)

Letzter!


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Dezember 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Letzter!



Denkste. ;D


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2011)

boah kack steam server... downloadspeed von 100-200 kb/s ... nc


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> boah kack steam server... downloadspeed von 100-200 kb/s ... nc



Ja, nervt tierisch. Mal geht sie hoch bis 1,6 mb, 2 minuten später ist sie aber wieder bei 0 .___.

Nabend btw


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2011)

Da hat man mal 16k Leitung weil Download bei Kollege und dann hat man den Downloadspeed den man normalerweise Zuhause hat <.<


----------



## Soladra (29. Dezember 2011)

huhu


----------



## Nathil (29. Dezember 2011)

naja, auch mit ner guten leitung wird das nichts bei steam... die server sind mal wieder an der belastungsgrenze


----------



## H2OTest (29. Dezember 2011)

nabend  ... ich stehe z.Z. vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung ... Soll ich mir N Rad jersey helm und ne Brille dazu kaufen, oder bis zu meinem Nächsten GEbbie kaufen und n neues Bike kaufen .... argh!!!!


----------



## Arosk (29. Dezember 2011)

dauernd 0 dann wieder 100, dann wieder 0 und wieder 100... yay ich glaube das wird noch was...


----------



## H2OTest (29. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Soladra (29. Dezember 2011)

@Nathil

Cooler Avatar! Wo haste denn den her?


----------



## H2OTest (29. Dezember 2011)

Soladra coole sig wo haste die her?


----------



## Soladra (29. Dezember 2011)

Hat mir einer ausm Forum gebastelt. Ich kann kuken wers nochmal wers genau war. Will mir aber demnächst ne neue basteln


----------



## H2OTest (29. Dezember 2011)

man beachte den smilie


----------



## Soladra (29. Dezember 2011)

Ach stimmt die war von dir oder?^^


----------



## H2OTest (29. Dezember 2011)

richtig!


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2011)

Huhu! :O


----------



## H2OTest (29. Dezember 2011)

Cho!


----------



## Soladra (29. Dezember 2011)

huhu


----------



## Arosk (30. Dezember 2011)

unglaublich, steam fuckt grad so ab <.<


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> unglaublich, steam fuckt grad so ab <.<



Hm?


----------



## Arosk (30. Dezember 2011)

downloadserver total überlastet <.<


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> downloadserver total überlastet <.<



Danke, du hast mich daran erinnert, dass ich mir noch Counterfap: Source holen muss


----------



## Olliruh (30. Dezember 2011)

( . Y . )


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2011)

So still...


----------



## Arosk (30. Dezember 2011)

boah ich gebs auf, bin jetzt 8 stunden an einem 3 gb titel am laden und erst bei 80 %... danke steam <.<


----------



## Renox1 (30. Dezember 2011)

was saugst du denn?


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> boah ich gebs auf, bin jetzt 8 stunden an einem 3 gb titel am laden und erst bei 80 %... danke steam <.<



Mal auf die Idee gekommen die Downloadregion zu wechseln? Hab sogar während des Steam-Sales, selbst um 19.00 Uhr, immer volle Geschwindigkeit...


----------



## Nathil (30. Dezember 2011)

immerschön amerikanische steam acc#s ahben dann überlasten die server lustigerwesie nich xD


----------



## Arosk (30. Dezember 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mal auf die Idee gekommen die Downloadregion zu wechseln? Hab sogar während des Steam-Sales, selbst um 19.00 Uhr, immer volle Geschwindigkeit...



Schweiz und Österreich probiert, hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## Nathil (30. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Schweiz und Österreich probiert, hat nichts gebracht.



musst eine nehmen die nicht so nah an usnere grenzt ^^


----------



## Arosk (30. Dezember 2011)

lol, warum nicht?


----------



## Nathil (30. Dezember 2011)

nach ein wenig loschiger Denkarbeit kommste vielleicht drauf


----------



## Arosk (30. Dezember 2011)

ist vollkommen egal, jeder server ist gleich ausgelastet... naja, hat sich wieder beruhigt.

kann man käufe in steam rückgängig machen? spiel gekauft das nicht funktioniert.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Moin ihr Abstinenzler^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2011)

Unser letzter Wille...
Immer mehr Promille!


----------



## Olliruh (30. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2011)

Am Arsch lecken können mich momentan alle, richtig am Arsch lecken. 

Man ist nur umgeben von Idioten, die dumme Fragen stellen, keine Eier haben oder dermaßen ekliges, schleimiges Zeug schreiben, dass einem das Mittagessen der letzten zwei Jahrzehnte hochkommt.

Und wenn mir heute noch eine wildfremde Person eine Nachricht schreibt, in der es um irgendeinen Fetisch geht oder deren Inhalt aus "Na du?" besteht, raste ich komplett aus. Das musste mal gesagt werden.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Unser letzter Wille...
> Immer mehr Promille!



Darauf heb ich mein Pinkus Weizen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Am Arsch lecken können mich momentan alle, richtig am Arsch lecken.
> 
> Man ist nur umgeben von Idioten, die dumme Fragen stellen, keine Eier haben oder dermaßen ekliges, schleimiges Zeug schreiben, dass einem das Mittagessen der letzten zwei Jahrzehnte hochkommt.



Schön das du das jetzt so spät bemerkst 
Ich wohn inner Wg mit leuten die bevorzugt "Berlin Tag und Nacht" gucken, was soll ich da zu "Umgeben von Idioten" sagen?


----------



## Olliruh (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Am Arsch lecken können mich momentan alle, richtig am Arsch lecken.
> 
> Man ist nur umgeben von Idioten, die dumme Fragen stellen, keine Eier haben oder dermaßen ekliges, schleimiges Zeug schreiben, dass einem das Mittagessen der letzten zwei Jahrzehnte hochkommt.
> 
> Und wenn mir heute noch eine wildfremde Person eine Nachricht schreibt, in der es um irgendeinen Fetisch geht oder deren Inhalt aus "Na du?" besteht, raste ich komplett aus. Das musste mal gesagt werden.



Hey Sie ,alles gut bei Ihnen ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Darauf heb ich mein Pinkus Weizen ^^



Und ich mein Ratsherrn-Pilsener... 

@ Deanne

Das bringt das "Modeln" doch mit sich, Perverse und Idioten gibt es  überall.


----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BCKODqs3Wow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Danach ist mir gerade sehr. Und ein bisschen Hass ist gut für den Blutdruck.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2011)

netug gat !


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und wenn mir heute noch eine wildfremde Person eine Nachricht schreibt, in der es um irgendeinen Fetisch geht oder deren Inhalt aus "Na du?" besteht, raste ich komplett aus. Das musste mal gesagt werden.



Gut das ich so faul bin, sonst wär das nen super Grund für mich dich mal bei Facebook zu suchen.. ;D


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2011)

steht in ihrem Profil und sie sieht auch gut aus


----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Gut das ich so faul bin, sonst wär das nen super Grund für mich dich mal bei Facebook zu suchen.. ;D



Genau, guckst du ins Profil. Ist aber nur mein Zweit-Account, meinen persönlichen gebe ich so schnell nicht bekannt. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W4345gPFULs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Auch ein tolles Wutlied^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Dezember 2011)

Wuhu, Deanne kennt die Kassierer.
Deanne magst du meine Freundin sein? 

Abend btw.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Genau, guckst du ins Profil. Ist aber nur mein Zweit-Account, meinen persönlichen gebe ich so schnell nicht bekannt. ^^


Du würdest eh stutzig werden wenn dich jemand so plump anschreibt der Boba Fett als Profilbild hat nehme ich an.

/e 
Wir posten gerade Musik? Ich habe einen Song von Bring me the Horizon gefunden der mir tatsächlich sehr gut gefällt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qT4vlB_FxGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wuhu, Deanne kennt die Kassierer.
> Deanne magst du meine Freundin sein?
> 
> Abend btw.


Wer kennt denn bitteschön nicht die Kassierer?



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du würdest eh stutzig werden wenn dich jemand so plump anschreibt der Boba Fett als Profilbild hat nehme ich an.
> 
> /e
> Wir posten gerade Musik? Ich habe einen Song von Bring me the Horizon gefunden der mir tatsächlich sehr gut gefällt.
> ...



Ieh BMTH die Zeit ist zum Glück vorbei


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wuhu, Deanne kennt die Kassierer.
> Deanne magst du meine Freundin sein?
> 
> Abend btw.


Humpel =)



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du würdest eh stutzig werden wenn dich jemand so plump anschreibt der Boba Fett als Profilbild hat nehme ich an.


Bei den Geschichten die sie in einige Threads schreibt eher nicht xD


----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du würdest eh stutzig werden wenn dich jemand so plump anschreibt der Boba Fett als Profilbild hat nehme ich an. /e



Äh, nein. Ich hatte schon Schlimmeres, auf das ich hier nicht eingehen möchte. ^^ Boba Fett fände ich gar nicht unsympathisch.

@Humpel:

Oh mein Gott, endlich jemand, der mich als Freundin möchte, dass ich das noch erlebe. Ich weine gleich, OMG!


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2011)

Wobei ich dann auch hier den ersten Satz weggelassen hätte  
also : 





> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Am Arsch lecken können mich momentan alle, richtig am Arsch lecken.[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] [/font]


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Dezember 2011)

Nein nein, mit stutzig meinte ich das du der Absicht dahinter auf die Schliche gekommen wärst.. 
Ähh egal! Bevor ich mich jetzt ganz verrenne.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich verspüre einen leichten Hauch von Sarkasmus Deanne.


----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nein nein, mit stutzig meinte ich das du der Absicht dahinter auf die Schliche gekommen wärst..
> Ähh egal! Bevor ich mich jetzt ganz verrenne.



Wie gesagt, ich habe einiges erlebt, mich wundert gar nichts mehr. Du könntest mich auch mit einem Bild von Schweinen beim Geschlechtsakt anschreiben, es würde mich nicht wundern. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, endlich jemand, der mich als Freundin möchte, dass ich das noch erlebe. Ich weine gleich, OMG!



Warnung, Warnung!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=piVnArp9ZE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich habe einiges erlebt, mich wundert gar nichts mehr. Du könntest mich auch mit einem Bild von Schweinen beim Geschlechtsakt anschreiben, es würde mich nicht wundern. ^^



Mein Beileid. Meine nervigste Erfahrung war heute ein Zugabteil voller Onkelz- und Freiwildfans - ist gegen dein Schicksal aber noch ganz glimpflich. 
Hihi, aber naja, wegen denen verdienst du schließlich dein Geld?! ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2011)

Humpel y u no bald anymore?


----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2011)

Alles egal, hauptsache, ich muss nicht ins Kloster. Von Weihwasser muss ich immer schlimm brechen und ich und der liebe Gott haben uns nicht so gerne...


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hihi, aber naja, wegen denen verdienst du schließlich dein Geld?! ;D



Geld ist nicht alles mein Lieber^^
Mit Deanne will ich nicht tauschen, egal wieviel sie verdienen würde.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2011)

Jaja, das Damoklesschwert


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Dezember 2011)

Was möchtest du mir sagen Brille?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Was möchtest du mir sagen Brille?


Warum wieder Iro und nicht kurz? :>


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Dezember 2011)

Kloster? Die nehmen da keine Leute aus dem Internet..


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Warum wieder Iro und nicht kurz? :>



Weil Humpel ohne Iro nicht Humpel ist^^



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Kloster? Die nehmen da keine Leute aus dem Internet..



Genau die haben RTL gesehen xD


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Weil Humpel ohne Iro nicht Humpel ist^^



this!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5jn7vFXBXGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



!


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Weil Humpel ohne Iro nicht Humpel ist^^
> [...]


Pff auch mit kurzen haaren war er Humpel 
Fand das sogar besser :S


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Dezember 2011)

Weil mir die Meinung vom BZL mittlerweile scheißegal ist und ich Ende Januar eh fertig bin und fest übernommen werde.  Und dann kommen die Seiten auch wieder auf 0mm.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Pff auch mit kurzen haaren war er Humpel
> Fand das sogar besser :S



Pah, du vielleicht. Aber in den Haaren stecken 80% von Humpel drinne^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Dezember 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Weil mir die Meinung vom BZL mittlerweile scheißegal ist und ich Ende Januar eh fertig bin und fest übernommen werde.  Und dann kommen die Seiten auch wieder auf 0mm.


Gz :>



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Pah, du vielleicht. Aber in den Haaren stecken 80% von Humpel drinne^^


und die restlichen 20% in seiner Sprühjacke? :>


----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2011)

Macht mich immer traurig, der Song. Und neulich wurde mir gesagt, dass Pi "Asi-Mucke" macht. Haha, herrlich. Kann den Gig am 19. kaum erwarten.



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Kloster? Die nehmen da keine Leute aus dem Internet..



Die vergeben einem da alles! Maria Magdalena war noch viel schlimmer als ich harmloses, nettes Mädchen und die wurde auch mit offenen armen empfangen! DUH!


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Macht mich immer traurig, der Song. Und neulich wurde mir gesagt, dass Pi "Asi-Mucke" macht. Haha, herrlich. Kann den Gig am 19. kaum erwarten.
> 
> 
> 
> Die vergeben einem da alles! Maria Magdalena war noch viel schlimmer als ich harmloses, nettes Mädchen und die wurde auch mit offenen armen empfangen! DUH!



Harmlos und Nett? Made my day^^


----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Harmlos und Nett? Made my day^^



Und schüchtern und zurückhaltend. Ich sitze gerne im Herzchen-Bademantel zuhause, trinke Tee und lese GEO-Epoche.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und schüchtern und zurückhaltend. Ich sitze gerne im Herzchen-Bademantel zuhause, trinke Tee und lese GEO-Epoche.



Kann dir alle Bill Bryson Bücher empfehlen, finde den Autor wunderbar


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und schüchtern und zurückhaltend. Ich sitze gerne im Herzchen-Bademantel zuhause, trinke Tee und lese GEO-Epoche.



Und dann wachst du auf


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Dezember 2011)

Ehh, wieviele Harry Potter Bücher gibt es?

Bademäntel müssen mausgrau sein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2011)

Uhh am 10.2. ist Prinz Pi auch in HH, das Ticket ist gut wie gekauft


----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Und dann wachst du auf



Mal ohne Witz: ich bin ein ziemliches Kellerkind und bin gerne alleine und lese Bücher über Geschichte und Kunst. Die blonden Haare und das Modeln sind ein krasser Gegensatz zu meiner stillen, zurückhaltenden Persönlichkeit, denn ich bin eigentlich absolut keine Prinzessin oder Diva.



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Uhh am 10.2. ist Prinz Pi auch in HH, das Ticket ist gut wie gekauft



Hau besser rein, viele Gigs waren schnell ausverkauft. Ich habe mein Ticket schon. Er spielt fast direkt neben meiner Haustür. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> und lese Bücher



Kauf dir Bill Bryson Bücher! 11elf!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kauf dir Bill Bryson Bücher! 11elf!!!!!!!!!!



Ist das nicht sowas mit Humor? Humor in Literatur finde ich scheisse, ich lese nur wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen!!!!


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich wette du hast fast alles von Easton Ellis und Palahniuk gelesen


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ist das nicht sowas mit Humor? Humor in Literatur finde ich scheisse, ich lese nur wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen!!!!



Bill Bryson ist klasse, mit Humor! Scheiss auf deine Abhandlungen^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann nicht lesen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hau besser rein, viele Gigs waren schnell ausverkauft. Ich habe mein Ticket schon. Er spielt fast direkt neben meiner Haustür. ^^



Muss schauen erstmal wer mitkommt, meine Freunde hören alle nur Metal und sowat. Bei Casper war es schon schwer, da war ich dann aber auch (wie solls auch anders sein) mit nem Mädel.

Zur Not geh ich da allein hin, aber meh...


----------



## Nathil (30. Dezember 2011)

*lol*


naja, grade Eiskronen Run for fun... irgendwie hatte ich Arthas n bisschen weniger Damage-machend in erinnerung...


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht lesen.



Alpha Telefon Münster^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BZOvpJM8msk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Muss schauen erstmal wer mitkommt, meine Freunde hören alle nur Metal und sowat. Bei Casper war es schon schwer, da war ich dann aber auch (wie solls auch anders sein) mit nem Mädel.
> 
> Zur Not geh ich da allein hin, aber meh...



Ich gehe auch alleine hin. Wohne direkt nebenan, da ist mir das egal.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch alleine hin. Wohne direkt nebenan, da ist mir das egal.



Geh doch mit ihm dahin^^


----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Geh doch mit ihm dahin^^



Wir hätten ja in einer Stadt auf halber Strecke zusammen gehen können. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wir hätten ja in einer Stadt auf halber Strecke zusammen gehen können. ^^



Versteh ich grad nicht. Entweder es ist das Bier oder deine Aussage.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Versteh ich grad nicht. Entweder es ist das Bier oder deine Aussage.



Es ist das Bier  Ich versteh es ja schließlich auch 

Wo gehst denn hin zum Konzert Deanne ?


----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Versteh ich grad nicht. Entweder es ist das Bier oder deine Aussage.



Oh man...

Er will in Hamburg gehen, ich in Duisburg. Du rätst uns, gemeinsam zu gehen. Ich habe die Idee, in einer Stadt irgendwo dazwischen zu gehen. See?

@Sh1k4ri: In Duisburg.


----------



## Olliruh (30. Dezember 2011)

fuck my life


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh man...
> 
> Er will in Hamburg gehen, ich in Duisburg. Du rätst uns, gemeinsam zu gehen. Ich habe die Idee, in einer Stadt irgendwo dazwischen zu gehen. See?
> 
> @Sh1k4ri: In Duisburg.



Aso, jetzt scheck ichs xD Deanne is doch iwo in Kölle oder nicht?


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Dezember 2011)

Hannover. Da gehe ich hin. 
Allerdings gibts dafür glaube keine Karten mehr.. wollte auch noch eine für ne Freundin holen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aso, jetzt scheck ichs xD Deanne is doch iwo in Kölle oder nicht?



Sie ist in Duisburg, steht da doch


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sie ist in Duisburg, steht da doch



Aso ja k xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aso ja k xD



u drunk ?


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> u drunk ?



Ein bisschen vllt.


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ein bisschen vllt.



Eher mehr, als ein bisschen... :S


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde das echt interessant, normalerweise ist hier kaum etwas los, aber wenn Deanne da ist, kriechen sie alle aus ihren Löchern. Ob da bei den männlichen Nutzern hier wohl etwas im Oberstübchen aussetzt, wenn eine junge Frau online ist? ^^ Wäre für Psychologen sicherlich ein spannendes Studienthema.


----------



## Olliruh (30. Dezember 2011)

Scheiß auf Duisburg ... 
Hagen ist der shit


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eher mehr, als ein bisschen... :S



Immer dieser Razyl, zu den blödesten Zeiten vor Ort^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Scheiß auf Duisburg ...
> Hagen ist der shit



Ja Hagen ist DER shit... 

Ich hab hier übrigens soooo viel Alkohol rum stehen. Wodka, Bailys, Tequilla, Bier, Kurze... und ich trink das alles noch nicht mal :s (bis auf das Bier.... )


----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Scheiß auf Duisburg ...
> Hagen ist der shit



Ha... Bitte was?


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2011)

haha *lach*
WOB-Town ftw


----------



## Olliruh (30. Dezember 2011)

Hagen West ,Straßengeld und so


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ja Hagen ist DER shit...
> 
> Ich hab hier übrigens soooo viel Alkohol rum stehen. Wodka, Bailys, Tequilla, Bier, Kurze... und ich trink das alles noch nicht mal :s



Wodka, Bailys, Tequilla, Kurze
Alles mist, kannste Wegschmeissen^^


----------



## Olliruh (30. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wodka, Bailys, Tequilla, Kurze
> Alles mist, kannste Wegschmeissen^^



lolwut ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> lolwut ?



i dunno...


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> lolwut ?


Das ist nur alles dieser Mist den die Kinder trinken um schnell betrunken zu werden^^
Bier und Wein ist das einzig wahre^^


----------



## Olliruh (30. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das ist nur alles dieser Mist den die Kinder trinken um schnell betrunken zu werden^^
> Bier und Wein ist das einzig wahre^^



Bier ist für mich ein ganz normales Getränk 
Ich betrink mich doch nicht mit Bier ,das ist viel zuteuer und du musst viel zu oft puschern.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bier ist für mich ein ganz normales Getränk
> Ich betrink mich doch nicht mit Bier ,das ist viel zuteuer und du musst viel zu oft puschern.



Pah, Weichei^^


----------



## Olliruh (30. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Pah, Weichei^^



Ich betrink mich generell nur mit gegorener Pferdemilch


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich betrink mich generell nur mit gegorener Pferdemilch



Na lecker^^


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2011)

Huhu!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2011)

Huhu Konov!

In 24 Stunden haben wir fast 2012...


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Huhu!



Konov du sau^^


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Huhu Konov!
> 
> In 24 Stunden haben wir fast 2012...



Wie die Zeit vergeht...


seanbuddha schrieb:


> Konov du sau^^



Was denn nun schon wieder?


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2011)

*Bin schlafen, gute Nacht!

*


----------



## Konov (31. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Bin schlafen, gute Nacht!
> 
> *



Nachti^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2011)

Sean ist betrunken 

Edit: Nacht Sean


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Dezember 2011)

Bis zum neuen Jahr schlaf ich nimmer


----------



## Olliruh (31. Dezember 2011)

Dritter Abend - 3x die gleiche Dokumentation auf NTV


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2011)

*klopf klopf* wer da?


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> *klopf klopf* wer da?



Joa... was gibts?


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2011)

ich brauch iwen mit dem ich mich heute unterhalten kann


----------



## Konov (31. Dezember 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich brauch iwen mit dem ich mich heute unterhalten kann



Worüber denn?

Ich habs geschafft mich vor allem Feierlichkeiten zu Silvester zu drücken und einen angenehmen Abend mit mir selbst zu verbringen während draußen geballert wird bis zum umfallen. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2011)

Hmm ich hab mir eigentlich nicht wirklich was überlegt, weil ich dachte das sowieso keiner da ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallöchen ihr Nasen


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2011)

huhu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2011)

Magen-Darm-Tee + Knäckebrot + PC = Silvester 2011. 

Immerhin nur noch 55 Minuten, dann ist dieses abfuck Jahr vorbei, Nabend btw!


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte keine Lust auf Party machen


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich zünd gleich schön meine Böllerchen^^


----------



## Kamsi (31. Dezember 2011)

hör bloss auf mit den böllern kann garnicht lüften weil die ganze luft voller schwefel und schiesspulver ist ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub, ich zieh mir gleich alle HDR-Teile rein. Kann man nie genug sehen ^.^


----------



## Kamsi (31. Dezember 2011)

kinofassung oder die erweiterte fassung ?


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hör bloss auf mit den böllern kann garnicht lüften weil die ganze luft voller schwefel und schiesspulver ist ^^



Hätte ich nicht mein Geld für Bier, den Spiegel und Kopfhörer ausgegeben würde ich hier 1000 Chinaböller A haben^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte ja heute Abend weniger Leute hier erwartet. :S


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> kinofassung oder die erweiterte fassung ?



Extended


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja heute Abend weniger Leute hier erwartet. :S



Erschreckende Quote!


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2011)

Hmm ich hatte noch böller vom letzten Jahr, n paar geworfen und keine lust mehr gehabt .. Pyrotechnik ist auch nicht mehr das was es mal war ...


Naja ich gucke grad mal wieder Wrestling


----------



## Kamsi (31. Dezember 2011)

es gibt halt noch vernünftige leute ^^

was fürn spiegel den ?


----------



## Kamsi (31. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Extended



mit oder ohne extras ?


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> es gibt halt noch vernünftige leute ^^
> 
> was fürn spiegel den ?



Spiegel - Das Jahr 2011


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> mit oder ohne extras ?



mit  willst noch wissen, was ich grad anhabe ? 

schaffen werde ich alles eh nicht... ^^


----------



## Kamsi (31. Dezember 2011)

axxo der spiegel ^^

dachte hast dir nen vollkörperspiegel geholt


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> axxo der spiegel ^^
> 
> dachte hast dir nen vollkörperspiegel geholt


Was will ich mit nem Vollkörperspiegel, bin doch kein Weib


----------



## Kamsi (31. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was will ich mit nem Vollkörperspiegel, bin doch kein Weib



das weiss man im internet nie so genau ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2011)

Naja im meinem Profil steht das ich Männlich und 17 bin, wer würde denn MIR Misstrauen entgegenbringen?


----------



## Kamsi (31. Dezember 2011)

pack dein brecheisen weg dann können wir zivilisiert reden ^^


----------



## Konov (31. Dezember 2011)

Freaks allesamt^^ wir sind die 1% der deutschen Bevölkerung die Silvester nicht inmitten dutzender anderer Alkoholleichen Sprengkörper anzünden


----------



## skyline930 (31. Dezember 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja heute Abend weniger Leute hier erwartet. :S



Stimmt!
Ich "feier" mit meiner Fam, hock hier grad aber am Laptop weils grad halt langweilig ist 
Gleich wird aber schön geböllert, paar Böller und Raketen, eine kleine Battarie, und ein bisschen Feuerwerksmunition für die 9mm-Gasdruck von meinem Dad  Klingt aber nach mehr als es eigentlich ist..

Alles in allem aber ein ganz guter Abschluss für ein ganz mittelmäßiges Jahr  Aber einen guten Rutsch und ein freues Neues an alle, auch an die die wenig Feierlaune haben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fiel mir spontan dazu ein 

@skyline dir auch nen guten Rutsch


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immer diese Forever Alones^^


----------



## skyline930 (31. Dezember 2011)

Pff Konov .. es gibt auch Menschen die zivilisiert etwas trinken können, und dann ebenso zivilisiert ein bisschen böllern können ohne die Straße wegzusprengen


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Pff Konov .. es gibt auch Menschen die zivilisiert etwas trinken können, und dann ebenso zivilisiert ein bisschen böllern können ohne die Straße wegzusprengen



Die Straße wegsprengen? Macht doch Spass  Nur Alkohol lass ich dieses Jahr ausnahmsweise weg 
Bin mal weg, Sprengkörper durch die Luft werfen


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was will ich mit nem Vollkörperspiegel, bin doch kein Weib



Vielleicht willste deinen Adonis-Körper bewundern.


----------



## skyline930 (31. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die Straße wegsprengen? Macht doch Spass  Nur Alkohol lass ich dieses Jahr ausnahmsweise weg
> Bin mal weg, Sprengkörper durch die Luft werfen



Ich hab nur gesagt das es Leute gibt die es nicht tun, nicht das ich es unlustig finde 
Alkohol? Naja, 3 Bier und 2 Kurze Smirnoff über knapp 8 Stunden verteilt seh ich jetzt nicht als Silvesteralkoholkonsum an. 
Ist doch erst 15 vor?


----------



## Konov (31. Dezember 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Pff Konov .. es gibt auch Menschen die zivilisiert etwas trinken können, und dann ebenso zivilisiert ein bisschen böllern können ohne die Straße wegzusprengen



Natürlich! Ich habe das ja auch bewusst etwas überspitzt dargestellt. ^^
Trotzdem gehts mir am Hintern vorbei was grad passiert. Ist ein Tag wie jeder andere, trotzdem feiern sich alle dumm und dämlich ohne zu wissen, warum eigentlich. 
Sinnlos, aber wir ham ja alle soviel Geld, da kann man auch gleich ein paar Millionen Euro in den Himmel pusten.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2011)

Kaboom


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues euch allen


----------



## H2OTest (1. Januar 2012)

frohes neues


----------



## Raffzahl (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues Jahr und auf dass all eure Vorsätze sich erfüllen werden!


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues euch allen 

Auf das der Nachtschwärmer weiterlebe!


----------



## Blooddrainer (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues!

War ewig nicht mehr hier -
und werds auch erstmal nicht sein.


----------



## H2OTest (1. Januar 2012)

In 355 Tagen beginnt der Weltuntergang


----------



## Kamsi (1. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> In 355 Tagen beginnt der Weltuntergang







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wLRwF5ZKCxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues!

Bei uns gehts richtig ab. Das beste Feuerwerk das ich jeh miterlebt habe.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2012)

Ich konnte nicht eine Minute draußen bleiben, man sieht nix und es stinkt total... -.-

Nunja, ich werde mich hin hauen, machts gut


----------



## Raffzahl (1. Januar 2012)

Nacht Sh1k4ri.


----------



## sc00p (1. Januar 2012)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes, gesegnetes und ereignisreiches Jahr 2012


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues Buffies!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2012)

Wusste doch, dass wir Internetnerds an Silvester rumnerden!




Frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## skyline930 (1. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Natürlich! Ich habe das ja auch bewusst etwas überspitzt dargestellt. ^^
> Trotzdem gehts mir am Hintern vorbei was grad passiert. Ist ein Tag wie jeder andere, trotzdem feiern sich alle dumm und dämlich ohne zu wissen, warum eigentlich.
> Sinnlos, aber wir ham ja alle soviel Geld, da kann man auch gleich ein paar Millionen Euro in den Himmel pusten.



Solange ich 50€ bezahlt habe, ist es mir wurscht wieviel Geld sonst in die Luft fliegt 

Supi geballert, wer Feuerwerk mag, sollte sich ne Gasknarre anschaffen. G-E-N-I-A-L. Saulaut und mit Feuerwerksmunition ersetzt das Ding jede Rakete  Bin auf meinem rechten Ohr taub


----------



## Firun (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues euch allen


----------



## KillerBee666 (1. Januar 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Solange ich 50&#8364; bezahlt habe, ist es mir wurscht wieviel Geld sonst in die Luft fliegt
> 
> Supi geballert, wer Feuerwerk mag, sollte sich ne Gasknarre anschaffen. G-E-N-I-A-L. Saulaut und mit Feuerwerksmunition ersetzt das Ding jede Rakete  Bin auf meinem rechten Ohr taub



feuerwerk mögen heißt aber eigendlich nicht das man es unbedingt laut braucht es soll doch nur schick aussehen


Ich persönlich gebe ja lieber 0 Euro aus und genieße feuerwerk für mehrere hundert euro.. warum sollte ich auch Geld ausgeben damit die anderen mein Feuerwerk ansehen^^ lieber andersrum.. von daher leute.. brav weiter feuern damit ich Gratis gutes feuerwerk genießen kann


----------



## moehrewinger (1. Januar 2012)

Ich wünsch euch allen ein frohes Neues Jahr und Viel Glück, Gesundheit und Spielspaß!


----------



## Lillyan (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues!


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2012)

ich seh nichts mehr ! 

achja, dieses jahr gabs nur Töpfe, sind günstiger und lauter als Knaller


----------



## Alux (1. Januar 2012)

Prosit Neujahr an alle!!!


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Januar 2012)

Und schon wieder ein Jahr rum! Meine Fresse geht das schnell 

Alles Gute euch allen.


----------



## zoizz (1. Januar 2012)

FROHES NEUES UNS ALLEN!!!!!	*piiiiiiiep*



Dem Geballere und der Lichtershow nach geht es unserer Gegend verdammt, aber wirklich verdammt gut.
Ich halt es da wie killerBee ^^ nix ausgeben und das Geld anderer genießen. 

Gehabt euch wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich seh nichts mehr !
> 
> achja, dieses jahr gabs nur Töpfe, sind günstiger und lauter als Knaller



Stell mir grad vor wie du mit Töpfen durch meine Strasse rennst, undzwar nackt und "Das Ende ist nah" schreiend.


----------



## Kamsi (1. Januar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich seh nichts mehr !
> 
> achja, dieses jahr gabs nur Töpfe, sind günstiger und lauter als Knaller



keramik oder plastik töpfe ?


----------



## Zonalar (1. Januar 2012)

Auch von mir ein Frohes neues


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Januar 2012)

frohes neues jahr


----------



## Nathil (1. Januar 2012)

ei, a fröhliches neues jahr wünsch ich euch 



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Stell mir grad vor wie du mit Töpfen durch meine Strasse rennst, undzwar nackt und "Das Ende ist nah" schreiend.



ymmd!


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2012)

Abend


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> keramik oder plastik töpfe ?



METALL


----------



## Kamsi (1. Januar 2012)

es gibt metall blumentöpfe ?


underworld 2 auf axn 

freu mich schon auf teil 3


----------



## Olliruh (1. Januar 2012)

dopplepost .. ._.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Januar 2012)

I luv my Gameboy so much


----------



## Kamsi (1. Januar 2012)

spamalarm


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> spamalarm



ihhh....


----------



## H2OTest (1. Januar 2012)

schuhu ich war heute in Blutzbrüdaz


----------



## Kamsi (2. Januar 2012)

was ist nur los mit der jugend - schäm dich da ist ja selbst twilight besser als die filme von sido und co


----------



## Skatero (2. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was ist nur los mit der jugend - schäm dich da ist ja selbst twilight besser als die filme von sido und co



Also hast du den Film schon gesehen.
Was war denn nicht gut? Sind die Schauspieler schlecht? Ist die Story schlecht oder was gefällt dir denn nicht?


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was ist nur los mit der jugend - schäm dich da ist ja selbst twilight besser als die filme von sido und co



Ich fand den Film gut.


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2012)

dito - wahlweise auch eine interessante story, nämlich wie geld freunde auseinander treiben kann, außerdem bin ich sido fan und außerdem höre ich gerne rapmusik, also war der film ganz in Ordnung


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> dito - wahlweise auch eine interessante story, nämlich wie geld freunde auseinander treiben kann, außerdem bin ich sido fan und außerdem höre ich gerne rapmusik, also war der film ganz in Ordnung



Ich find niemanden der den Film schauen will. Und alleine ins Kino zu gehen ist langweilig + man hat ein "forever alone" Gefühl ._.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Januar 2012)

*egoistischer einschub ohne rücksicht auf vorher gesagtes*: die Saunalandschaft im Tropical island ist extrem geil


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2012)

Bin heute ganz spontan mit leuten ins Kino


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> *egoistischer einschub ohne rücksicht auf vorher gesagtes*: die Saunalandschaft im Tropical island ist extrem geil



Ich will da auch hin! Das sieht verdammt geil aus o_O

@H2O

Spontan? Bei meinen Freunden muss man schon fast ne Nummer ziehen. Die sind immer unterwegs.
Mir wäre so ein verplantes Leben zu anstrengend


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2012)

joa über facebook ... ca 1st vor film beginn hat wer auf facebook gefragt obe wer lust hat


----------



## orkman (2. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was ist nur los mit der jugend - schäm dich da ist ja selbst twilight besser als die filme von sido und co



also haste twilight und blutzbrüdaz gesehen ... sonst kann mans ja net vergleichen ... traurig dass es immer solche anti rap typen gibt die von nix ner ahnung haben , bloss "ihre" musik ist geil ... wenn dir der film net passt und du ihn net mal zum ausprobieren testen willst , tuts mir leid fuer dich aber die leute runter zu machen die selbst offen sind fuer neues .... ist einfach nur ... kindisch


----------



## BlizzLord (2. Januar 2012)

Ich könnt mir den Film wegen dem Titel schon nicht angucken würde die ganze Zeit nur an dieses dumme "brüdaz" denken. 
Aber jedem das seine. 

Sind halt diese klischee Omas die über alles neue(nicht im Sinne von weltneu sondern für sich selbst neu(dumme Beschreibung aber ihr wisst was ich meine ;P)) meckern obwohl sie keinen Plan davon haben.


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=olPt5p_DqXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2012)

Philosoraptor <3
Das beste Meme überhaupt!


----------



## Deanne (2. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was ist nur los mit der jugend - schäm dich da ist ja selbst twilight besser als die filme von sido und co



Finde ich es auch ein bisschen oberflächlich, über einen Film zu urteilen, den man selbst gar nicht gesehen hat. Und schämen muss sich schon mal gar keiner, die Geschmäcker sind immer noch verschieden und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Zonalar (2. Januar 2012)

Tag die Herren und Deanne.


Ich habe mich heute dafür entschieden, selber ein paar Songs zu Produzieren und hab mir mal FL Studio runtergeladen  Leider habe ich keine Ahnung von dem Zeugs, deswegen werden heut wohl nur Tutorials geguckt :/
Hab auch schon die ersten paar schrecklichen Beats zusammengebrösmelt, und gschaut, was da rauskommt. Bis jetzt nicht sehr beeindruckend, aber es macht Spass 

Oh, und das hier is für eure Ohren. :3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xaSzlYDpU6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Januar 2012)

ich habe den film nicht gesehen - gott bewahre da reicht schon der trailer ^^

und sido und bushido sind eh ne sparte die nen ganze genre versaut ^^

und ja ich habe twilight 1 -3 gesehen und die bücher gelesen


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Januar 2012)

Sido geht voll klar. Ich finde den jedenfalls ganz witzig.


----------



## Deanne (2. Januar 2012)

@Kamsi: Wenn du den Film nicht gesehen hast, kannst du auch keine Vergleiche aufstellen oder Aussagen über die Qualität machen. Der Trailer reicht da nicht. 
Ich habe Twilight bsw. auch nie gesehen. Und obwohl ich sicher sagen kann, nicht auf Teenie-Romanzen zu stehen, würde ich niemals irgendetwas darüber sagen, ob der Film qualitativ gut oder schlecht ist. Denn das kann man nicht, ohne einen Film auch komplett gesehen zu haben. 

Vorschnell zu behaupten, der Film seie Mist, nur weil die Allgemeinheit einem vordiktiert, dass Sido ein gewaltbereiter Proll ist, halte ich für oberflächlich und falsch. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du dich mit Hip-Hop nicht sonderlich auskennst, denn sonst würdest du die Entwicklung sehen, die Sido im Laufe der letzten Jahre gemacht hat. Ich bin wirklich kein großer Fan von ihm, aber einige seiner neueren Songs sind inhaltlich absolut in Ordnung und nicht mit dem Mist, den bsw. Bushido immer noch produziert gleichzusetzen.

Ganz abgesehen davon, ist der Film eine Komödie und an vielen Stellen bewusst überzeichnet.


----------



## Survíver (2. Januar 2012)

Ich als unparteiischer Sidofan () schließe mich mal der Meinung an, dass der Film richtig gut ist und ja, ich war gestern im Kino .


----------



## Zonalar (2. Januar 2012)

Dann werde ich mal das letzte Wort für heute nacht haben! harrharr!
Ähm, uh... MUFFINS!


----------



## Soladra (2. Januar 2012)

huhu


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo


----------



## Tilbie (2. Januar 2012)

Abend


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2012)

nabend


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2012)

hi ihr nasen^^


----------



## Nathil (2. Januar 2012)

abööönd


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2012)

Shalom


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2012)

Humpel!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Januar 2012)

Oi!


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2012)

Ich bin total im Detektiv Conan fieber wieder xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Januar 2012)

Mochte ich irgendwie noch nie.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2012)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Mochte ich irgendwie noch nie.



Pah, das ist super  Obwohl ich schon alles kenne, da ich die Bücher gelesen habe D:


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2012)

mir ist langweilig ... sogar so langweilig das ich am rhymen bin


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> mir ist langweilig ... sogar so langweilig das ich am rhymen bin



Gestern Gallus / Heute Charts von Haftbefehl covern ?


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2012)

Ihr mit eurer Unterschichtenmusik ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Januar 2012)

Ich brauch ganz dringend ne Freundin, wer will mich verkuppeln?


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2012)

nein da haftbefehl zum beispiel nicht mal das wort Monogamie kennen würde ..


----------



## Nathil (2. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Pah, das ist super  Obwohl ich schon alles kenne, da ich die Bücher gelesen habe D:



Der arme Shinichi x3 ich hab's damals gerne geschaut, aber RTL2 hat#s ja raus geekelt...​


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nein da haftbefehl zum beispiel nicht mal das wort Monogamie kennen würde ..



REHALITÄHT CHO! xP

Abend


----------



## Soladra (2. Januar 2012)

Nathil schrieb:


> Der arme Shinichi x3 ich hab's damals gerne geschaut, aber RTL2 hat#s ja raus geekelt...​




ich war immer eher ein inuyasha- fan


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> ich war immer eher ein inuyasha- fan



Inuyasha geht mal garnicht


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2012)

Wollt ihr mal zu Unterhaltung n paar zeilen?


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub ich kuschel mich gleich richtig schön warm ins bett


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wollt ihr mal zu Unterhaltung n paar zeilen?



Her damit! =D


----------



## Soladra (2. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Inuyasha geht mal garnicht




Er war meine erste Schwärmerei mit 7 jahren *.*


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> Er war meine erste Schwärmerei mit 7 jahren *.*



Da hab ich immer Ducktales geguckt und geschwärmt xD


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Her damit! =D



Ist vllt nicht ganz ghetto haft aber immer noch übertrieben blablabla nicht ernst zu nehmen etc ..

Dein Kopf ist eine geistige 30er Zone 
dort bedienen nur hässlich Frauen oben ohne
Das hier ist eine Zerrreisprobe
Du kommst zu meiner Publikation 
Doch mit dir kommt es nur zur Komplikation wie bei einer nicht desinfizierten Wunde ...

das wäre die Hook  aha 

(c) H2OTest


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sjIfPODIyuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ein bisschen Musik ^^


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2012)

Du wartest auf deine Entjungferung 
wie die Bauern in Äthopien auf ihrem Regenfeld
das der Regen fällt


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Du wartest auf deine Entjungferung
> wie die Bauern in Äthopien auf ihrem Regenfeld
> das der Regen fällt



;D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2012)

Sean hört Coldplay ?

I didn't expect that


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sean hört Coldplay ?
> 
> I didn't expect that



Ich hör sonst nur Pagan und Death, doch von Coldplay hatte ich meine erste CD mit ca. 8 jahren. Bin ein heimlicher Fan, hab alle Cds


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ist vllt nicht ganz ghetto haft aber immer noch übertrieben blablabla nicht ernst zu nehmen etc ..
> 
> Dein Kopf ist eine geistige 30er Zone
> dort bedienen nur hässlich Frauen oben ohne
> ...



Ist schon recht geil, aber ich würde Wunde noch auf etwas reimen lassen.

Ich finds sowieso irgendwie besser wenns nicht zu ghettohaft klingt 
Sowas ist richtig geil




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QDezEHjowhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hat Inhalt + und nicht übertriebener Gnagster-Style


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ;D



Was einem nicht alles in einer Erdkunde LK Klausur so einfällt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bin ein heimlicher Fan, hab alle Cds



/same +1 mal live gesehen


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> /same +1 mal live gesehen



Für Konzerte hab ich kein Geld


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Für Konzerte hab ich kein Geld



Shikari verkauft seinen Jungenkörper


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2012)

Mit wunde hab ich schon was das kommt dann direkt in die nächste punchline


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Shikari verkauft seinen Jungenkörper



Lass ihn, wenigstens macht ers nicht auf Trampolinen xD


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Shikari verkauft seinen Jungenkörper



Als ob jemand für den zahlt


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Shikari verkauft seinen Jungenkörper



yay!


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Mit wunde hab ich schon was das kommt dann direkt in die nächste punchline



Aber das kommt doch dann ein bisschen komisch wenn der letzter Vers der Hook sich direkt mit der anschließenden Strophe reimt.


Edit : 
Archievment Unlogged [Werde 3x in Folge zitiert]


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2012)

Ja schon, wie gesagt das ist jetzt geistiger Dünnschiss von 2 Stunden ... vllt kommt da morgen was lustiges bei raus.

Vllt kommt auch noch "lass die Hunde los" rann


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2012)

Würde vermutlich so klingen, als ob es noch zum Hook gehört. Ich würds jetzt eher noch in den Hook packen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2012)

Hat auch 80 Tacken gekostet, hatte ich mir aber zum B-Day gewünscht. Ist aber auch schon 2 oder 3 Jahre her (kurz nach Viva la Vida) .

Vorhin den Storytelling-Plauschangriff von GameOne gehört, und da wurde auch Red Dead Redemption erwähnt ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E9wgFCUQZxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir doch vorgenommen nicht mehr zu heulen. Oh Rockstargames, warum nur so ein Ende?!


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2012)

Wenn mein bester Kumpel da ist ,geben wir uns immer gegenseitig Beats vor und doubletimen dann immer auf die jeweils andere Mutter 
Das ist so prollig und so böse das ist schon wieder extrem lustig ist


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube mir würde die Zunge rausfallen wenn ich doubletimen würde.

Oder ich würde nacher wie S-S-S-Shaky sprechen, diese d-d-d-dr-dreckige Schlange 

Ach Shaky und Irish sind doch die besten in RDR


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2012)

Ja, nur nuschel ich teilweise eh schon darum ist doubletime für mich erstmal nix ... beatboxen ist auch lustig .. z.B. wenn mal wieder auf den bus gewartet werden muss


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2012)

Naja es geht noch ,weil die Texte freestyle sind also inklusive äh und öh


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Shikari verkauft seinen Jungenkörper



Und du hast nen Tripper... <.<


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2012)

außerdem habe ich mir schon ein beat rausgesucht und der hört sich auf doubletime gerapt nicht so toll an


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und du hast nen Tripper... <.<



Doesn't matter ,had sex.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Doesn't matter ,had sex.



...on a trampoline.


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2012)

Das wollte ich schreiben :<


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2012)

i had snu snu


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> außerdem habe ich mir schon ein beat rausgesucht und der hört sich auf doubletime gerapt nicht so toll an



Man kann grundsätzlich auf jeden Beat doubletimen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Doesn't matter ,had sex.



Sach das mal, wenn du ihn wirklich hast ... xD Ich kenne da welche, die welche kannten, die auch so dachten und dann...


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2012)

Rappers.in


darauf den text den ich gepostet habe 
versuch es, ich finde das hört sich nicht gut an


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sach das mal, wenn du ihn wirklich hast ... xD Ich kenne da welche, die welche kannten, die auch so dachten und dann...



Mehr als Banhammer....


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Man kann grundsätzlich auf jeden Beat doubletimen



..und Doubletime ist in 99% aller Fälle sowieso überflüssiger Shit. ;D


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> ..und Doubletime ist in 99% aller Fälle sowieso überflüssiger Shit. ;D



sprechen wir jetzt auf einmal von Rap generell?


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> ..und Doubletime ist in 99% aller Fälle sowieso überflüssiger Shit. ;D



Wenn mans nicht kann ja.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R3rhDyqy0Ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Besta Reppa auf Erde11!1


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2012)

Ahrgh ... es passt nicht auf den beat 

So die weiteren Zeilen ... (wir ein bischen "Ghettohafter")

Deine Punchline ist wrack 
Du drehst dich um und gehst weg
Also ob sie dir nicht gehört
das macht mich komplett empört
Ist dahinter überhaupt eine Philosophie?
Du steckst in einer Monogamie
Mit deiner rechten Hand
Ich versetz dich in Brand
Du bist so heiß, jetzt hilft nur noch Abstand
Deine Freundin ist gefesselt mit Absperrband
Ihr "Fo*ze" ist aus 2. Hand
Trotzdem ist sie für jeden offen
Cumshot  ... getroffen

weiterhin © H2OTest

beim 2. mal rappen passt es.. komisch


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn mans nicht kann ja.



Selbst wenn mans kann, leider hat das in der deutschen Szene schon so Züge angenommen das manche es für nötig halten zu zeigen das sie es können und es dann ständig irgendwo einbauen. Bei Kolle ists ja echt noch fesh, bei ihm ist es auch einfach sein Stil aber bei vielen anderen muss es nicht sein.

Wenn Huss und Hoden oder Weekend jetzt noch mit Doubletime anfangen würden dann würde ich in die Szene kotzen.


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2012)

Niveau -1


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2012)

Razyl raus !


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Razyl raus !



Seit wann hast du hier etwas zu melden?


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Januar 2012)

Hast du den Text geschrieben?
Es heißt übrigens wack - w a c k


----------



## Saji (2. Januar 2012)

Be aware! The allmighty Saji is in the thread!


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2012)

ohh wie hat sich denn das "r" da reingeschummelt? 

und ja, sind sozusagen meine "ersten Schritte" weil mir grade lw ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Be aware! The allmighty Saji is in the thread!



I think now it is time to get hardcore... soooooooo...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seit wann hast du hier etwas zu melden?



Um an dieser Stelle mal Ann von Little Britain zuzitieren :" ÄH ÄH ÄH"


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2012)

Bin mal schlafen, und ich muss Razyl ausnahmsweise mal recht geben. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> I think now it is time to get hardcore... soooooooo...



pfff.. Amateur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> pfff.. Amateur



EDIT: SO shuffelt man...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



you're such a noob


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> EDIT: SO shuffelt man...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pf, die mit ihrem rumgehopse.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZtCZOiZ-cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sind das die killerpilze oder son dreck?

und btw: so shuffled man




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SEpZiPepr50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> sind das die killerpilze oder son dreck?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2012)

OK ok, das ist episch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b3KUyPKbR7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3 <3 <3

Btw sie ist ultrahübsch *-* do want ._.


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Januar 2012)

olli ich hab das nur gesagt um shikari und shikari (shikception!) zu ärgern


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> <3 <3 <3
> 
> Btw sie ist ultrahübsch *-* do want ._.



Meins meins meins meins ._.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> olli ich hab das nur gesagt um shikari und shikari (shikception!) zu ärgern



Ich mag dich nicht


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Januar 2012)

ich glaub du magst mich gleich noch weniger wenn ich dir sage das das video total affig ist. der schnitt ist viel zu hektisch und ihre bewegungen auch nicht gerade passend.
die will doch nur das die ganzen nerds für sie abstimmen.
aber ja, sie ist ganz süß 

btw: ich finde skyward sword vom gameplay furchtbar


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich glaub du magst mich gleich noch weniger wenn ich dir sage das das video total affig ist. der schnitt ist viel zu hektisch und ihre bewegungen auch nicht gerade passend.
> die will doch nur das die ganzen nerds für sie abstimmen.
> aber ja, sie ist ganz süß



banause! :<

Vorallem ist das nichtmal ihr bestes Video :3


----------



## Olliruh (3. Januar 2012)

South Park <3


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2012)

so gute nacht jungs


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich glaub du magst mich gleich noch weniger wenn ich dir sage das das video total affig ist. der schnitt ist viel zu hektisch und ihre bewegungen auch nicht gerade passend.
> die will doch nur das die ganzen nerds für sie abstimmen.
> aber ja, sie ist ganz süß
> 
> btw: ich finde skyward sword vom gameplay furchtbar



Mein Gott natürlich soll das die Nerds "anturnen", aber das schafft sie doch auch  (wobei ich mich jetzt nicht primär als Nerd bezeichnen würde). Ich find es auch mal gut, dass es nen Gegenstück zu David Garret (urgh) gibt.

Und Skyward Sword mag ich auch nicht so dolle, aber Ocarina of time... &#9829;

Btw: Ich hau mich auch mal aufs Ohr, mein Schlafrhythmus muss sich mal wieder normalisieren ... Nacht


----------



## Olliruh (3. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Veigar ist lustig zu spielen ,wenn man alle Gegner wegnuked.


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2012)

Ich bin dann mal weg. Gute Nacht!


----------



## ZAM (3. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal weg. Gute Nacht!



Dito


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2012)

Moinsen!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Januar 2012)

Moin.


----------



## Davatar (3. Januar 2012)

Abend...mein Arbeitstag bestand heute (und besteht leider immernoch) aus:

- Service stoppen, Rechtsklick, Linksklick, 10 Minuten warten, 10 Sekunden testen

- Service stoppen, Rechtsklick, Linksklick, 10 Minuten warten, 10 Sekunden testen

- Service stoppen, Rechtsklick, Linksklick, 10 Minuten warten, 10 Sekunden testen

...

Da ist Fliessbandarbeit in ner Verpackungsarbeit abwechslungsreicher -.-


Will nach Hause...schlaaaaaaaaaaaafen gehn...


----------



## Fordtaurus (3. Januar 2012)

Olla...
Hmmm Hunger, Langeweile, dicke Schleimhäute.... wo soll ich mich bloß zuerst drum kümmern.....


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Januar 2012)

eine selbstgemachte hühnersuppe deckt alles von dem was du gesagt hast


----------



## Davatar (3. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> eine selbstgemachte hühnersuppe deckt alles von dem was du gesagt hast


Stimmt


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Januar 2012)

wo ich grad deine FF signatur sehe, hast du schon die "Squall ist Tod"-Theorie für FF8 gelesen?


----------



## Fordtaurus (3. Januar 2012)

@ Tear_jerker, jo währe schon was, so ne Hühnersuppe... Bloss ist der nächste Bauer weit weg und hab kein Gemüse hier... also dann evtl Morgen oder so ...


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Januar 2012)

Hallöchen meiner Brüder!


----------



## Konov (3. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hallöchen meiner Brüder!



Hallöchen Bruder!


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Hallöchen Bruder!



Konov du alte sau, was geht ab?


----------



## Kamsi (4. Januar 2012)

weiss einer wie der skyrim mod heisst den sie im aktuellen playtime zeigen ?


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Konov du alte sau, was geht ab?



Im Moment nicht viel und bei dir? ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2012)

Nabend ;o

Das Ende von Skyrim ist irgendwie... doof. :S


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Im Moment nicht viel und bei dir? ^^



Ich versuch grad verzweifelnd meinen Feuermage zu optimieren.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich versuch grad verzweifelnd meinen Feuermage zu optimieren.



Firemage ist lame 
Spiel Arkan olololloolololololololo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2012)

Arkan spielen nur lowb0bs... kill it with FIRE  !!

Btw geile Signatur Olli  bisschen groß würd ich ma sagen ^^


----------



## Olliruh (4. Januar 2012)

fixed


----------



## Kamsi (4. Januar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend ;o
> 
> Das Ende von Skyrim ist irgendwie... doof. :S



du hast kurz vorm epischen bosskampf ein pfeil ins knie bekommen und dann kamen die credits ?


----------



## Arosk (4. Januar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend ;o
> 
> Das Ende von Skyrim ist irgendwie... doof. :S



Es gibt kein Ende!


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du hast kurz vorm epischen bosskampf ein pfeil ins knie bekommen und dann kamen die credits ?




Wenn es nur das gewesen wäre :S




Arosk schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Ende!



Natürlich gibt es ein Ende.


----------



## Arosk (4. Januar 2012)

Nein, das Spiel ist hat kein Ende. Die Hauptstory hat ein Ende, aber es gibt unendlich Quests.


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nein, das Spiel ist hat kein Ende. Die Hauptstory hat ein Ende, aber es gibt unendlich Quests.



Ja, Unendlich Quests. Marketing-bla-bla-bla. 

Im Endeffekt ist das nichts anderes als dauerhaft die gleiche Quests, die man irgendwie schon einmal gemacht hat, noch einmal zu machen, nur ist Gegenstand X nun an Ort Y.


----------



## Maladin (4. Januar 2012)

Wurst hat 2 Enden


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Januar 2012)

Moin ihr Schwärmer!


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

Sers!


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend.

Ich stelle fest, dass Tee nicht so geil schmeckt, wenn man ihn zu lange ziehen lässt.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> 
> Ich stelle fest, dass Tee nicht so geil schmeckt, wenn man ihn zu lange ziehen lässt.



Grüntee? Zu bitter wa^^


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Grüntee? Zu bitter wa^^



Ach, Schnickschnack. Für Grünen Tee bin ich Spezialistin. Den bereite ich nur aus Matcha-Pulver mit heißem, aber nicht kochendem Wasser zu. Dann wird er angerührt und mit einem Cha-Sen schaumig geschlagen. Da unterlaufen mir nie irgendwelche Fehler.

Nein, nein, es war "Yorkshire Gold", ein englischer Tee.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ach, Schnickschnack. Für Grünen Tee bin ich Spezialistin. Den bereite ich nur aus Matcha-Pulver mit heißem, aber nicht kochendem Wasser zu. Dann wird er angerührt und mit einem Cha-Sen schaumig geschlagen. Da unterlaufen mir nie irgendwelche Fehler.
> 
> Nein, nein, es war "Yorkshire Gold", ein englischer Tee.



Schwatter Tee ist sowieso kacke. 
Gunpowder ist auch gut als grüner Tee 

EDOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2012)

sup?


----------



## schneemaus (4. Januar 2012)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaalloooooooooooooo *wink*


----------



## Arosk (4. Januar 2012)

wuff


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Januar 2012)

Wo ist Edou? D:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wo ist Edou? D:



WTF is dat ?


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2012)

Nabönd


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

Spam

Postcounter +1





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lsqiSknjHK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2012)

Skyrim als Mage is mal richtig übel^^
@Buddy: Hiaaaaa!!!111einself!


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2012)

Skyrim hat mich nach 15 Minuten Spielzeit genervt und seitdem liegt es herum.


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

Ka ich spiel nen Nord Krieger...1H mit Schild, mittlerweile hab ich mir die Drachenschuppenrüssi geschmiedet und bin abartig stark. :O


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Skyrim als Mage is mal richtig übel^^



ICQ

oder du bist nicht mehr in der Band!!!11


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte am anfang (bzw immernoch) nen Nord auf Stufe 29 Dieb......aber eigtl. wollt ich einen Mage und am anfang hatte ich einfach mal so scheiße geskillt...und die "falsche" Rasse gewählt. Nunja, ich probierst nochmal


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Skyrim hat mich nach 15 Minuten Spielzeit genervt und seitdem liegt es herum.



Lol...schade eigentlich, hab den Hype auch ned gerallt...dann einmal gespielt und sabbernd vorm Monitor gesessen, man braucht halt auch nen performanten Rechner sonst machts keinen Spaß. Die Welt...die Atmosphäre, die NPCs...das ist alles so perfekt inszeniert. Immer wieder sitz ich davor und denk mir wie krass interaktiv die Spielwelt doch ist.


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> man braucht halt auch nen performanten Rechner sonst machts keinen Spaß.



Ich hab es auf der PS3 gespielt und die Grafik ist für mich eher nebensächlich, aber keine Ahnung, das ging einfach gar nicht.


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Lol...schade eigentlich, hab den Hype auch ned gerallt...dann einmal gespielt und sabbernd vorm Monitor gesessen, man braucht halt auch nen performanten Rechner sonst machts keinen Spaß. Die Welt...die Atmosphäre, die NPCs...das ist alles so perfekt inszeniert. Immer wieder sitz ich davor und denk mir wie krass interaktiv die Spielwelt doch ist.



Agreed. Nur Zock ich auffer Xbox360.


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

Sowas spielt man ned auf ner Konsole...Banausen! Egoshooter und Rollenspiele spielt man auf einem PC und NIRGENDWO anders!


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Januar 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Skyrim als Mage is mal richtig übel^^
> @Buddy: Hiaaaaa!!!111einself!



EDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOU altes Haus alles fit?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2012)

Hatte es auch erst auf der PS3, dann gleich wieder umgetauscht bzw in Zahlung gegeben. Die Grafik fand ich da i-wie nicht schön, und ja... keine Ahnung. Als mein PC dann wieder lief die PC-Version gekauft und dann...

MINDBLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWN


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Sowas spielt man ned auf ner Konsole...Banausen! Egoshooter und Rollenspiele spielt man auf einem PC und NIRGENDWO anders!


Stimmt teilweise, jedoch verfüge ich nicht über die nötigen Komponenten, und spiele einfach lieber und angenehmer auf der Konsole. Anstatt stockgerade vor dem Monitor zu sitzen, mache ich es mir dann auf der Couch/Bett gemütlich. 

Buddha: Jau, soweit. Bei dir? 

@Razi: Bin da, wer noch? ;_;


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hatte es auch erst auf der PS3, dann gleich wieder umgetauscht bzw in Zahlung gegeben. Die Grafik fand ich da i-wie nicht schön, und ja... keine Ahnung. Als mein PC dann wieder lief die PC-Version gekauft und dann...
> 
> MINDBLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWN



Sag ich doch, der Unterschied ist einfach enorm...wär auch schlimm, dann hätte der PC ja bald keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr außer für Pornos archivieren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2012)

Alleine für Battlefield 3 (ob jetzt gehypt oder nicht) sollte man nen PC haben.


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

Zum Thema Skyrim fällt einem auch nur noch das hier ein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c9eGtyqz4gY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so isses wirklich 
EDIT: Scheiße der Editor frisst den Link mal wieder nicht...naja müsst ihr reinkopieren


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Januar 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Buddha: Jau, soweit. Bei dir?



Mir gehts supi, hab am 11.1 nen Vorstellungsgesräch!


----------



## Edou (4. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mir gehts supi, hab am 11.1 nen Vorstellungsgesräch!



Viel glück!


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Sowas spielt man ned auf ner Konsole...Banausen! Egoshooter und Rollenspiele spielt man auf einem PC und NIRGENDWO anders!



Da muss ich bsw. im Fall von Final Fantasy widersprechen, denn da sind mehrere Teile schlichtweg nicht für den PC erhältlich. Und wie gesagt, mir ist die Grafik nicht so wichtig, als das ich dafür extra einen neuen Rechner kaufen würde. Ganz abgesehen davon spiele auch ich lieber gemütlich auf der Couch, als vor dem Monitor.


----------



## Maladin (4. Januar 2012)

Namdfein ihr Nasen


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2012)

Maladin schrieb:


> Namdfein ihr Nasen



Dich gibts auch noch Mala?


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

Maladin schrieb:


> Namdfein ihr Nasen



Von wegen Nase, ich paddel dir gleich eine.


----------



## Maladin (4. Januar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dich gibts auch noch Mala?



Ich kann die Enttäuschung richtig lesen *Ggg*



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Von wegen Nase, ich paddel dir gleich eine.



Hier ist doch entmilitarisierte Zone Nase


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

Damn...dann bleibts heute mal bei ner Verwarnung. Sollte ich dich das nächste Mal erwischen gibts aber nen 24h Bann.


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2012)

First after 3000! Hurra, Hurra. So, und nun gehe ich ins Bett. Kaum naht das Wochenende, werde ich wieder krank.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Januar 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Viel glück!



Danke


----------



## Maladin (4. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Damn...dann bleibts heute mal bei ner Verwarnung. Sollte ich dich das nächste Mal erwischen gibts aber nen 24h Bann.



Danke - bei deiner Gnade werde ich mir mal ein Scheibchen abschneiden 



Deanne schrieb:


> First after 3000! Hurra, Hurra. So, und nun gehe ich ins Bett. Kaum naht das Wochenende, werde ich wieder krank.



Penn fein - und gute Besserung


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> First after 3000! Hurra, Hurra. So, und nun gehe ich ins Bett. Kaum naht das Wochenende, werde ich wieder krank.



Was haste? :O Gz übrigens


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank, die Herren. Wünsche eine angenehme Nachtruhe.

Ps: Ich bekomme eine Erkältung. Fand mich gestern sehr sportlich und war in kurzer Hose und dünner Strumpfhose unterwegs.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, die Herren. Wünsche eine angenehme Nachtruhe.
> 
> Ps: Ich bekomme eine Erkältung. Fand mich gestern sehr sportlich und war in kurzer Hose und dünner Strumpfhose unterwegs.



Übermut tut selten gut


----------



## orkman (4. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ps: Ich bekomme eine Erkältung. Fand mich gestern sehr sportlich und war in kurzer Hose und dünner Strumpfhose unterwegs.



hmm hab gehoert die strumpfhosen sollen waermer halten als ne jeans ... is dann wohl nen mythos oder ich kenn besonders heisse maedels ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Da muss ich bsw. im Fall von Final Fantasy widersprechen, denn da sind mehrere Teile schlichtweg nicht für den PC erhältlich. Und wie gesagt, mir ist die Grafik nicht so wichtig, als das ich dafür extra einen neuen Rechner kaufen würde. Ganz abgesehen davon spiele auch ich lieber gemütlich auf der Couch, als vor dem Monitor.



das beste ff kam auch für den pc raus. alles andere beschafft die ePSXe^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2012)

ich versuch auch ma bissl zu schlafen, tschö!


----------



## Edou (5. Januar 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIERLJmrn2g

hrhr..diese "verarsche" ist einfach mal der oberhammer. :>


----------



## Kamsi (5. Januar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> hmm hab gehoert die strumpfhosen sollen waermer halten als ne jeans ... is dann wohl nen mythos oder ich kenn besonders heisse maedels ^^



jogginghose und dadrüber noch jeans halten dich warm 


heute bei den sturm als ich einkauf war frauen mit mini rock und nur ner dünnen nylon strumpfhose gehen - warum tut frau sich sowas an ?

gibt doch nur verkühlte blase und erkältung


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Januar 2012)

Gute Nacht, ich Kuschel mich ins Bett *In die Decken spring*


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2012)

Alle weg? :-(


----------



## Arosk (5. Januar 2012)

nö


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2012)

Nacht ;o


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Januar 2012)

Hi schwärmer^^


----------



## Edou (5. Januar 2012)

Buddhaaaaaaa!


----------



## H2OTest (5. Januar 2012)

sahne!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2012)

Chuck Testa!


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Januar 2012)

Sahnebutter xD Zam der schelm....


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Januar 2012)

Wuhu, Karlsruhe im Finale vom Harder13 Cup.


----------



## Deanne (5. Januar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> hmm hab gehoert die strumpfhosen sollen waermer halten als ne jeans ... is dann wohl nen mythos oder ich kenn besonders heisse maedels ^^



Jeans kühlen, das stimmt. Aber wenn man nicht gerade Wollstrumpfhosen trägt, erkältet man sich in einer Strumpfhose trotzdem schnell.


----------



## Edou (5. Januar 2012)

dam dam daaaaaaa


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Januar 2012)

Gute Nacht ihr Schwärmer


----------



## Konov (5. Januar 2012)

Abend ihr Gammler!


----------



## Sabito (5. Januar 2012)

nya~?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2012)

NyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEE-H

Nabend Konov und Sabito


----------



## Sabito (5. Januar 2012)

huhu shikari^^


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Januar 2012)

neuer avatar


----------



## Nathil (6. Januar 2012)

night guys


----------



## Arosk (6. Januar 2012)

was haltet ihr von gorillas?


----------



## Taektux (6. Januar 2012)

...jetzt gleich ANAL-HAMMER TIme


----------



## Soladra (6. Januar 2012)

Neuer Avatar


----------



## Konov (6. Januar 2012)

Taektux schrieb:


> ...jetzt gleich ANAL-HAMMER TIme





Abend zusammen!


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2012)

Immernoch Arbeit, Arbeit


----------



## H2OTest (6. Januar 2012)

Huhu 

@Soladra gefällt mir iwie nicht so ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2012)

Abend =)


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2012)

Nabend Schwärmer


----------



## Konov (7. Januar 2012)

Abend Mädels


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2012)

jo!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2012)

Und, was macht ihr so? =)


----------



## Legendary (7. Januar 2012)

Skyrim spielen, hab nach 45h Spielzeit endlich rausgefunden wie man verzauberungen macht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2012)

Ich kauf mir bald mal SW:TOR


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2012)

Das Beste am Verzaubern ist, dass wenn man einen Tisch im Dungeon findet man das billigere Zeug entzaubern kann und somit wieder Platz für mehr hat :>
Hm iwie sagt mir SW:TOR gar nicht zu. Spiele im Moment aber sowieso eher Ps3 als PC


----------



## Reflox (7. Januar 2012)

Abend


----------



## Maladin (7. Januar 2012)

Namdfein


----------



## H2OTest (7. Januar 2012)

huhu, heute bei der freiwilligen feuerwehr gewesen


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> huhu, heute bei der freiwilligen feuerwehr gewesen



Und, wie wars? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2012)

Erzähl :>


----------



## H2OTest (7. Januar 2012)

ganz lustig ... haben heute den Schaumeinsatz erst theoretisch dann praktisch geübt


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Spiele im Moment aber sowieso eher Ps3 als PC



Brenne!!!! :S


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brenne!!!! :S



Lass ihn...er muss damit leben das wir am Pc einfach bessere Tastenkombinationen und Kontrolle haben.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Brenne!!!! :S






seanbuddha schrieb:


> Lass ihn...er muss damit leben das wir am Pc einfach bessere Tastenkombinationen und Kontrolle haben.


Immer dieses ewige gehate... 
Ich spiele am PC gerne, aber genauso auf der Ps3, und im Moment spiele ich Dark Souls, und daher mehr Ps3...


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Immer dieses ewige gehate...
> Ich spiele am PC gerne, aber genauso auf der Ps3, und im Moment spiele ich Dark Souls, und daher mehr Ps3...



Ich kann an PS3 Kontrollern einfach nicht spielen. Sind extrem unbequem, mir schläft die ganze Hand dabei ein und nach 30min tut es einfach nurnoch weh.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Das Beste am Verzaubern ist, dass wenn man einen Tisch im Dungeon findet man das billigere Zeug entzaubern kann und somit wieder Platz für mehr hat :>
> Hm iwie sagt mir SW:TOR gar nicht zu. Spiele im Moment aber sowieso eher Ps3 als PC



Hab Star Wars genau 3 Tage gespielt, danach war es wie jedes andere MMO. MIR gefällt da sogar WoW besser, hoffentlich wird GW2 wat :s

Ich zocke grad AoE 3, tolles Game


----------



## Reflox (7. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich kann an PS3 Kontrollern einfach nicht spielen. Sind extrem unbequem, mir schläft die ganze Hand dabei ein und nach 30min tut es einfach nurnoch weh.



Nichts fühlt sich besser an als ein PS Kontroller. Von Ps1 bis zur Ps3 war es immer der beste Kontroller. Nintendo Kontroller = Handbehinderung und mit Xbox-Kontroller kannst du jemanden erschlagen die sind so fett.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nichts fühlt sich besser an als ein PS Kontroller. Von Ps1 bis zur Ps3 war es immer der beste Kontroller. Nintendo Kontroller = Handbehinderung und mit Xbox-Kontroller kannst du jemanden erschlagen die sind so fett.



Mir sagen Gamecube und Xbox 360 Kontroller sehr zu. Obwohl bei den Gamecubekontrollern die kleinen Finger immer einschlafen. 
Aber die besten Kontroller meiner Meinung nach sind die der NES, das einfachste ist immernoch das beste


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mir sagen Gamecube und Xbox 360 Kontroller sehr zu. Obwohl bei den Gamecubekontrollern die kleinen Finger immer einschlafen.
> Aber die besten Kontroller meiner Meinung nach sind die der NES, das einfachste ist immernoch das beste


Gamecube war zumindest eine Verbesserung nach dem N64-Kontroller. Der hat mir einfach nicht gefallen^^
Und ja, NES, bzw SNES Controller waren gut :>


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Gamecube war zumindest eine Verbesserung nach dem N64-Kontroller. Der hat mir einfach nicht gefallen^^
> Und ja, NES, bzw SNES Controller waren gut :>



Boah, beim N64er das Steuer in der Mitte...ich habe in Jahren nie herausgefunden den Effektiv und Bequem zu benutzen ohne das ich 3 Hände haben müsste.


----------



## Reflox (7. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Boah, beim N64er das Steuer in der Mitte...ich habe in Jahren nie herausgefunden den Effektiv und Bequem zu benutzen ohne das ich 3 Hände haben müsste.



Ich hatte früher immer Schmerzen in der Hand, wenn ich N64 bei einem Kumpel gespielt habe ^-^


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hatte früher immer Schmerzen in der Hand, wenn ich N64 bei einem Kumpel gespielt habe ^-^



Aber das war es wert...ja das war es nach einer Schlacht Mario Kart! Und dann haben wir Pizza in der Hölle gegessen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab Star Wars genau 3 Tage gespielt, danach war es wie jedes andere MMO. MIR gefällt da sogar WoW besser, hoffentlich wird GW2 wat :s
> 
> Ich zocke grad AoE 3, tolles Game


Hoffe auch, dass GW2 was wird, aber naja, mal schauen wie sich das noch entwickelt 



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Boah, beim N64er das Steuer in der Mitte...ich habe in Jahren nie herausgefunden den Effektiv und Bequem zu benutzen ohne das ich 3 Hände haben müsste.


Fand Super Smash Bros. mit dem zu spielen ultra-nervig.


----------



## Reflox (7. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aber das war es wert...ja das war es nach einer Schlacht Mario Kart! Und dann haben wir Pizza in der Hölle gegessen!



Mario Kart ... das war soooooo awesome *_* Wenn man ein Rennen gewann, fühlte man sich immer als ob man der Beste auf der Welt wäre. :>


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mario Kart ... das war soooooo awesome *_* Wenn man ein Rennen gewann, fühlte man sich immer als ob man der Beste auf der Welt wäre. :>



Gamecube. Mario Kart Double Dash. Alle Cups nacheinander auf Spiegel. Da war man König^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt fand ich Mario Kart aufm N64 gar nicht so toll, aufm SNES, später GC und auch das auf der Wii haben mir alle deutlich besser gefallen^^


----------



## Reflox (7. Januar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt fand ich Mario Kart aufm N64 gar nicht so toll, aufm SNES, später GC und auch das auf der Wii haben mir alle deutlich besser gefallen^^



Mariokart auf dem DS > all ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mariokart auf dem DS > all ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (7. Januar 2012)

MarioKart 64 Donut Arena...bestes Level auf der Welt! Und wie das Ding rauskam wollt ichs auch unbedingt haben, hatte damals nur nen SNES. Ihr kennt ja nen n64 höchstens noch als emulator. :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mariokart auf dem DS > all ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mario Kart 64 or nothin


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ihr kennt ja nen n64 höchstens noch als emulator. :O



Öhm nein. Hatte eine rumstehen bei mir  Ne NES auch.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mario Kart Double Dash war das beste.


----------



## Legendary (7. Januar 2012)

Joa da war se aber schon uralt. Ich kann mich noch an die Werbung im TV erinnern und wie ich damals mit 12 ausgeflippt bin. Das Ding hatte eine ABARTIGE Grafik für damals.  Pilot Wings, Mario 64 und Mario Kart waren überhaupt die ersten Spiele. Und ich musste mit dem gammeligen SNES vorlieb nehmen und zum 3. Mal Secret of Mana durchspielen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2012)

Cube Zeugs hab ich niemals gezockt, außer bei Kumpels. Aber als ich mein N64 mit Mario Kart bekommen habe... einfach unglaublich *-*

Wieso hab ich eigentlich mein SNES und meine N64 verkauft ? ich weiß es einfach nicht mehr... .__________.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> MarioKart 64 Donut Arena...bestes Level auf der Welt! Und wie das Ding rauskam wollt ichs auch unbedingt haben, hatte damals nur nen SNES. Ihr kennt ja nen n64 höchstens noch als emulator. :O


Genau, ist ja nicht so, dass ich den als Kind bekommen hab als er rauskam und immernoch hab o_O


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Cube Zeugs hab ich niemals gezockt, außer bei Kumpels. Aber als ich mein N64 mit Mario Kart bekommen habe... einfach unglaublich *-*
> 
> Wieso hab ich eigentlich mein SNES und meine N64 verkauft ? ich weiß es einfach nicht mehr... .__________.



Meine NES ist irgendwie Verschollen. Keinen Schimmer wo die ist, hat meine Ma warscheinlich vor Jahren in eines ihrer berühmten Verstecke getan und nie wieder gefunden.


----------



## Legendary (7. Januar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Genau, ist ja nicht so, dass ich den als Kind bekommen hab als er rauskam und immernoch hab o_O



Mag sein das du auch in meinem Alter bist...da die meisten hier aber um die 18 sind werden sie das wohl eher weniger miterlebt haben, das war nämlich 1996.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Mag sein das du auch in meinem Alter bist...da die meisten hier aber um die 18 sind werden sie das wohl eher weniger miterlebt haben, das war nämlich 1996.


97 :> Zumindest in De <.<
Achja, da der Gc auch erst 2002 (?) hier ankam und bis dahin der N64 noch "aktuell" war, dürften auch Leute um die 18 herum ihn noch erlebt haben


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2012)

Ich geh mal langsam Schlafen, gute Nacht!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2012)

Vergessen, was dazuzuschreiben, buddha?^^

hrhr alles klar, gute Nacht 

Hm ich bin dann auch mal weg, Supernatural auf DvD schauen, bb.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Vergessen, was dazuzuschreiben, buddha?^^
> 
> hrhr alles klar, gute Nacht



Nein hab mich nur verklickt, dieser blöde Pc ist so lahm  Zum Glück bekommen wir bald nen neuen.


----------



## Reflox (7. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein hab mich nur verklickt, dieser blöde Pc ist so lahm  Zum Glück bekommen wir bald nen neuen.



Schon wieder wach?^^


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Schon wieder wach?^^



Nein, Kings of Leon - Closer hält mich iwie magisch vor bem Pc.
Verdammt geil das Lied. Sollte die Welt iwann untergehen werd ich das brüllend Laut aufdrehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein, Kings of Leon - Closer hält mich iwie magisch vor bem Pc.
> Verdammt geil das Lied. Sollte die Welt iwann untergehen werd ich das brüllend Laut aufdrehen.



Tolles Lied, bei dem man aber irgendwie arg melancholisch wird :/

Ich schau grad Let's Plays  von Utorak007, wirklich zu empfehlen


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Tolles Lied, bei dem man aber irgendwie arg melancholisch wird :/



And it's coming closer ^^


----------



## Edou (8. Januar 2012)

Ihr seid doch nicht etwa alle am Schlafen, oder? :<


----------



## Arosk (8. Januar 2012)

no


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Januar 2012)

nö
noch nich, aber lgeich


----------



## Fordtaurus (8. Januar 2012)

Moinsen aus Hamburg! NDR-Info bringt gerad ne House-Nacht... von 2:00- 6:00.... Geile Dj´s und nur zur vollen Stunde mal nen kurzen News-break XD have fun..... Sogar ich als Rocker und Metalhead finds geil!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Januar 2012)

Hallöchen! Morgen Schule -_-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2012)

Moinsen, morgen Arbeit


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Moinsen, morgen Arbeit



Wär mir lieber  Aber am Mittwoch hab ich ja ein Vorstellungsgespräch 

Hey Olliruh




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YFzUvZ6w704

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Januar 2012)

F U


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wär mir lieber  Aber am Mittwoch hab ich ja ein Vorstellungsgespräch







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pUjh9Id6Id8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin aufgeregt wie lange nichtmehr xD
Was wenn ich mich blamiere? Irgendwas vergesse? Keine Hose anziehe?!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin aufgeregt wie lange nichtmehr xD
> Was wenn ich mich blamiere? Irgendwas vergesse? Keine Hose anziehe?!



Ach einfach locker bleiben, dann wird das schon.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Januar 2012)

Und ich werd jetzt locker Schlafen gehen


----------



## Konov (8. Januar 2012)

Abend!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2012)

Nacht Sean und Nabend Konov :3


----------



## Olliruh (8. Januar 2012)

Huhu xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z3ZAGBL6UBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klick auf eigene Gefahr, Ohrwurm hoch 888888888888887654345672765432456762542567


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Januar 2012)

Skyrim spackt wieder rum. Ich habe meine Saves von dem PC auf meinen Laptop gezogen. Zwar hatte ich auf dem PC Mods an, doch genau die hab ich auch auf dem Laptop. Trotzdem stürzt es beim Laden jedes mal ab. Dabei ging diese Prozedur mehrmals einwandfrei.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Januar 2012)

HDR ist immer wieder geil


----------



## Konov (8. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Skyrim spackt wieder rum. Ich habe meine Saves von dem PC auf meinen Laptop gezogen. Zwar hatte ich auf dem PC Mods an, doch genau die hab ich auch auf dem Laptop. Trotzdem stürzt es beim Laden jedes mal ab. Dabei ging diese Prozedur mehrmals einwandfrei.



Es ist witzig aber Skyrim hab ich seit Ende November nicht mehr angerührt. Hatte Anfangs ziemlich viel "erzockt", aber mittlerweile reizt es mich nicht mehr, das Spiel überhaupt zu starten. Komisch ^^


----------



## iShock (8. Januar 2012)

hab soviele videos + lets plays davon gesehen das ich nichtmal lust bekommen hab mir das zu holen (obwohl ichs eig. zuerst schon vorhatte x_x)


achja, Hi Nachtschwärmer


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Januar 2012)

skyrim is awesome!^^ selber spielen macht doppelt soviel spaß wie irngedwelche videos gucken. obowlh, wenn ud dir alles mit spoilervideos verdorben hast ka...


aber @Konvo, das gefühl kenn ich, nach 2-3 wochen udn 100h is die luft irgendwie raus, obwohl man erst vlt 50% hat


----------



## Konov (9. Januar 2012)

Naja mittlerweile zock ich auch eigentlich nur noch APBR, zu mehr hab ich eh keine Zeit.
Weiß auch immer gar nicht wie manche Leute das schaffen, mehrere Spiele gleichzeitig zu spielen. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (9. Januar 2012)

kann jmd zufällig aus graphen eine exponetial funktion herleiten?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Januar 2012)

Hi all 
hab ma ne frage wie würdet ihr nen 12 h flug überstehen ^^ 
tipps hätte ich gerne von euch


----------



## Noxiel (9. Januar 2012)

@ Hordlerkiller
Mit welcher Linie wirst du denn fliegen? Darauf kommt es nämlich an ob du am besten ein Buch mitnimmst oder einfach nur ein Kissen für's Bordprogramm.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Januar 2012)

frankfurt-taipeh-okinawa

also die airline heist China airlines


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Januar 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Hi all
> hab ma ne frage wie würdet ihr nen 12 h flug überstehen ^^
> tipps hätte ich gerne von euch



Sofern du da Stromversorgung hast, den Laptop.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Januar 2012)

Hab bis dato noch keinen (laptop) würde nur filme und parr games was würde für sims 3 an laptop reichen


----------



## Noxiel (9. Januar 2012)

China Airlines? Hmm entweder hast du Glück und das Programm ist mit Cathay Pacific zu vergleichen, dann brauchst du dir nichts vornehmen. Du kannst die 12 Stunden komplett mit Filmen und Serien verbringen. Zwar größtenteils auf Englisch aber ein paar deutsche Streifen sind auch dabei. Spiele a la Tetris, Minesweeper oder BeJeweled gibt es auch. Wenn du Pech hast ist alles auf Chinesisch und schon ziemlich alt. Dann nimm ein Buch mit, versuche viel zu Schlafen und lauf auch öfters mal durchs Flugzeug.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Januar 2012)

Thx euch allen für die mühe


aja noxiel ist dein avatar nicht von nem disney streifen ???

naja nacht bb


----------



## Noxiel (9. Januar 2012)

Ja das ist Frollo vom Glöckner von Notre Dame.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r3dfBvuHSzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend :-)


----------



## iShock (9. Januar 2012)

spackt bei euch das buffed forum auch irgendwie ? :-I


----------



## Noxiel (9. Januar 2012)

Ja vorhin hatte ich 404.


----------



## iShock (9. Januar 2012)

naja wenn ich auf forum.buffed.de will kommt bei mir irgendwas mit welcome page 



* Placeholder page *
 The owner of this web site has not put up any web pages yet. Please come back later. 


oO


----------



## ZAM (9. Januar 2012)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/192089-das-forum-spinnt/


----------



## iShock (9. Januar 2012)

achsö na dann


----------



## Nathil (9. Januar 2012)

Air China (China Airlines) hat mit das beste Entertaiment Programm, welches man an Bord einer 747 haben kann, meiner Meinung nach und alt ist das meiste dort nicht.


----------



## Sabito (10. Januar 2012)

Guten Aben un dschon wieder gute Nacht xD






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mJiCTH4aclM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2012)

Nacht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Januar 2012)

Ich geh auch ins Bett. Hab vorher noch kurz Abendworkout gemacht. Obwohl ich schon lange keine Liegestütze mehr gemacht habe, schaffe ich immer noch 57. Geht doch.


----------



## H2OTest (10. Januar 2012)

auf!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2012)

Hello Tyrannosaurus. Meet Tyrannicide.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Januar 2012)

:3


----------



## H2OTest (10. Januar 2012)

<3


----------



## Olliruh (10. Januar 2012)

Ich steppe in die Steppe und ich zeig euch was ne Harke ist.
Euer Gott wird von unserm in den Arsch gefickt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q27BkaOXrpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (10. Januar 2012)

Eine Pizza mit Schrauben bitte!


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x8DYHEGZfMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei diesem Lied muss ich trauern.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xt-beyRtWWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



&#9829;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2012)

Gleich kommt Olli mit nem Schalke-Song , daher...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOzt12Ympyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Alter BIN ich gut


----------



## H2OTest (10. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_hejRGce5i8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alter BIN ich gut



Good Game


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2012)

Schalke, Hamburg - Fehlt nur noch Wolfsburg.


----------



## Soladra (10. Januar 2012)

huhu


----------



## Deanne (10. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gleich kommt Olli mit nem Schalke-Song , daher...



Von Zahnlos 04 möchte ich hier nichts lesen.


----------



## Saji (10. Januar 2012)

Moin!  Was geht noch so ab hier?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Von Zahnlos 04 möchte ich hier nichts lesen.



Da sind wir ja schonmal zu Zweit o


----------



## Konov (10. Januar 2012)

Abend!


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Januar 2012)

Nach über einer Stunde voller Einschlafversuche bin ich nun wieder aufgestanden. Ich hasse Trier und ich hasse die Uni.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nach über einer Stunde voller Einschlafversuche bin ich nun wieder aufgestanden. Ich hasse Trier und ich hasse die Uni.



Awww, armes Ceiwyn


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Januar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Awww, armes Ceiwyn



Jetzt bestelle ich auf Amazon eine Schlafbrille... genug von dem Rotz hier. Im Zimmer ist es so hell, dass ich fast lesen könnte. Bei mir daheim ist es dagegen so stockfinster, dass ich meine eigene Hand nicht sehe. Kein Wunder kann ich hier nicht schlafen.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Januar 2012)

Bei mir ist das auch so, Zuhause ists stockduster und arsch-gemütlich und bei meinen Eltern ist es recht hell und auch ziemlich kalt.. Da schläfts sich echt längst nichtmehr so gut wie früher.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jetzt bestelle ich auf Amazon eine Schlafbrille... genug von dem Rotz hier. Im Zimmer ist es so hell, dass ich fast lesen könnte. Bei mir daheim ist es dagegen so stockfinster, dass ich meine eigene Hand nicht sehe. Kein Wunder kann ich hier nicht schlafen.



Warum ist das dnen so hell in deinem Zimmer? o,o


----------



## orkman (11. Januar 2012)

soeben die folge von 2 and a half men gesehen wo charlie abtritt .... so traurig eh ... und wie erwartet ist ashton kutcher ne miese neue besetzung 0.o ... einmal schaut er in der folge direkt in die kamera und das ist echt mies als schauspieler und sein text ist kein stueck witzig (auch wenn das nicht unbedingt seine schuld ist ) ... fuer mich ist die serie damit gestorben und ich erfreue mich an 8 sehr sehr tolle und geile staffeln


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Januar 2012)

Naja die Witze waren eigentlich immer so flach und auch wenn ich mich immer gut unterhalten fühlte war die Serie immer nur dann besonders gut wenn ich sie nicht aufmerksam geschaut habe, das war dann nämlich die einzige Möglichkeit die Lacher nicht schon immer vorrauszusagen. Ich fand Ashton Kutcher als Walden Schmidt eigentlich ganz unterhaltsam, aber mit oder ohne Charlie ist meiner Meinung nach der Zenit der Serie eigentlich erreicht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Januar 2012)

Versteh allgemein nicht, was an Sitcoms lustig sein soll. Vor allem dieses alberne Gegacker im Hintergrund nervt. "Achtung, dies war lustig! Bitte jetzt lachen!".


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Vor allem dieses alberne Gegacker im Hintergrund nervt. "Achtung, dies war lustig! Bitte jetzt lachen!".



Allerdings, es gibt kaum nervigere Dinge.


----------



## Fordtaurus (11. Januar 2012)

am schlimmsten fand ich diese "Animationslacher" immer bei King of Queens... da war wenn überhaupt nur jeder 10000000 Witz lustig^^ naja okay jedem das seine mir das BESTE... über Humor lässt sich ja bekanntlich nicht streiten


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Versteh allgemein nicht, was an Sitcoms lustig sein soll. Vor allem dieses alberne Gegacker im Hintergrund nervt. "Achtung, dies war lustig! Bitte jetzt lachen!".



Dieses kuenstliche Gelache finde ich auch nervig, gehoert aber nunmal dazu.

Und nicht jede Sitcom ist immer lustig. Scrubs und How I Met Your Mother verbinden mMn sehr gut witzige und dramatische/emotionale Elemente.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo Schwärmer.


----------



## Deanne (11. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr alle habt. Ich kann immer und überall schlafen.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr alle habt. Ich kann immer und überall schlafen.



Auch im Schicksalsberg?


----------



## Deanne (11. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Auch im Schicksalsberg?



Hab ich noch probiert. Aber ich bin vor Jahren bei einem Festival auf einer Wiese neben der Bühne eingepennt.


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hab ich noch probiert. Aber ich bin vor Jahren bei einem Festival auf einer Wiese neben der Bühne eingepennt.



Du bist aber auch komisch Deanne


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hab ich noch probiert. Aber ich bin vor Jahren bei einem Festival auf einer Wiese neben der Bühne eingepennt.



Moooment.
Wie schaffst du DAS denn bitteschön?


----------



## Deanne (11. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Moooment.
> Wie schaffst du DAS denn bitteschön?



Es war ziemlich spät und ich hatte gerade gegessen und war einfach nur müde.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Januar 2012)

Alkohol ist das Zauberwort


----------



## Deanne (11. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alkohol ist das Zauberwort



Nope, ich war während des ganzen Festivals stocknüchern, weil ich Medikamente nehmen musste.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alkohol ist das Zauberwort



Oh hai!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H9nO0spBshs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Naja aber wie kaputt muss man sein um bei einer solchen Lautstärke schlafen zu können? Da musst du ja Tonnen gegessen haben!


----------



## Deanne (11. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Naja aber wie kaputt muss man sein um bei einer solchen Lautstärke schlafen zu können? Da musst du ja Tonnen gegessen haben!



Ich kann bei Krach ehrlich gesagt besser schlafen, als bei völliger Stille. Da achtet man weniger auf kleine, unangenehme Nebengeräusche.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oh hai!



Genau das Trampolin hatten wir auch


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Genau das Trampolin hatten wir auch



^^ 



Deanne schrieb:


> Ich kann bei Krach ehrlich gesagt besser schlafen, als bei völliger Stille. Da achtet man weniger auf kleine, unangenehme Nebengeräusche.



Ich bin ein Verfechter der Stille. Bei Krach kann ich einfach nicht gut Schlafen.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Januar 2012)

Schlaf ist nur eine Frage der Uhrzeit


----------



## orkman (11. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Naja die Witze waren eigentlich immer so flach und auch wenn ich mich immer gut unterhalten fühlte war die Serie immer nur dann besonders gut wenn ich sie nicht aufmerksam geschaut habe, das war dann nämlich die einzige Möglichkeit die Lacher nicht schon immer vorrauszusagen. Ich fand Ashton Kutcher als Walden Schmidt eigentlich ganz unterhaltsam, aber mit oder ohne Charlie ist meiner Meinung nach der Zenit der Serie eigentlich erreicht.



waaas ?!!! dabei sind two and a half men und king of queens meine lieblingsserien neben the big bang theorie ... von 2 1/2 men und koq kenn ich alle folgen auswendig ^^ tbbt hab ich leider erst einmal alle episoden gesehen ... bei den ersten beiden serien stimmts dass man die witze vorausahnt und dennoch , vllt macht gerade das den charme aus , dass man net gross nachdenken muss und es eben oft so witzige geschichten sind wie sie im wahren leben auch passieren , obwohl man es dann eben net witzig findet ...

zu tbbt: naja da verstehen sowieso nur die wenigsten leute alle scherze wegen der chimie , physik , biologie , wissenschafft an sich etc... ^^

how i met your mother is einfach nur bescheuert , kriegt bei mir net mal nen schmunzler raus ... da finde ich ne operation an meinem offenen herzen lustiger als das ...
auch wenn die serie kultstatus bei vielen jugendlichen hat , ich versteh einfach net wieso .... sowas muesste man echt absetzen


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schlaf ist nur eine Frage der Uhrzeit



Schlaf ist eine Frage der Einstellung. Schlaf ist Elementar, ein Wesen. du musst es pflegen, dann revanchiert es sich bei dir mit kompletter Erholung. Aber iwie mag mich das Wesen nicht D:


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> zu tbbt: naja da verstehen sowieso nur die wenigsten leute alle scherze wegen der chimie , physik , biologie , wissenschafft an sich etc... ^^



Also die Folgen in denen WoW vorkommt sind extrem albern.
Entweder die Macher sind zu faul etwas über WoW nachzuschlagen oder die Deutsche übersetzung ist beschissen.


----------



## Deanne (11. Januar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> waaas ?!!! dabei sind two and a half men und king of queens meine lieblingsserien neben the big bang theorie ... von 2 1/2 men und koq kenn ich alle folgen auswendig ^^ tbbt hab ich leider erst einmal alle episoden gesehen ... bei den ersten beiden serien stimmts dass man die witze vorausahnt und dennoch , vllt macht gerade das den charme aus , dass man net gross nachdenken muss und es eben oft so witzige geschichten sind wie sie im wahren leben auch passieren , obwohl man es dann eben net witzig findet ...
> 
> zu tbbt: naja da verstehen sowieso nur die wenigsten leute alle scherze wegen der chimie , physik , biologie , wissenschafft an sich etc... ^^
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe die Witze bei TBBT durchaus, finde die Serie aber einfach schrecklich albern. Und HIMYM ist einfach nur gnadenlos langweilig. Ich hasse US-Sitcoms.


----------



## orkman (11. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich kann bei Krach ehrlich gesagt besser schlafen, als bei völliger Stille. Da achtet man weniger auf kleine, unangenehme Nebengeräusche.



ich auch ... deshalb lern ich auch zu hause und nicht in der bibliothek ... da soll es ruhig sein ? wenn dann alle 2 minuten nen maedel mit hochhackigen schuhen vorbeistolziert klingt das fuer mich schlimmer als ne panzerkolonne ... dann lieber zu hause vorm fernseher , computer , mit musik an ... da sind die geraeusche wenigstens immer gleich (techno etc...) aber in der bibliothek ist es dann 30 sekunden ruhig dann blaettert einer am tisch ne seite um , nimmt nen neues buch raus ... schreibt was auf , klappert auf dem handy ... maedel mit schuhen kommt vorbei ...nen fetter kerl sammelt buecher ein um sie wieder ins regal zu stellen etc etc ... da krieg ich die krise ^^

dasselbe is es eben beim schlafen ... dann lieber mit fernseher an , also total ruhig und ich erwach sofort sobald nen auto/zug vorbei faehrt


----------



## orkman (11. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Also die Folgen in denen WoW vorkommt sind extrem albern.
> Entweder die Macher sind zu faul etwas über WoW nachzuschlagen oder die Deutsche übersetzung ist beschissen.



na na ... wollen wir mal net auf sowas rumreiten ... ok ich weiss noch dass da was war und sie vor ner hoellenpforte stehen oder so und dahinter sind horden an goblins und sheldon kriegt ein seltenes schwert , portet sich weg , verkauft es auf ebay und wollowitz kauft es ... der anfang ist ungenau aber es soll ja schliesslich keine werbung fuer wow sein sondern einfach nur zeigen dass sie nerds sind ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> na na ... wollen wir mal net auf sowas rumreiten ... ok ich weiss noch dass da was war und sie vor ner hoellenpforte stehen oder so und dahinter sind horden an goblins und sheldon kriegt ein seltenes schwert , portet sich weg , verkauft es auf ebay und wollowitz kauft es ... der anfang ist ungenau aber es soll ja schliesslich keine werbung fuer wow sein sondern einfach nur zeigen dass sie nerds sind ^^



Naja....Schwertmeister...ich bitte dich.
Ich bin mal Schlafen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AvvE6DsCWBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Genau das Trampolin hatten wir auch



I see what u did there.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr alle habt. Ich kann immer und überall schlafen.



Du bist herzlich eingeladen, eine Nacht in meinem Zimmer zu verbringen. Ich wette, du würdest es nicht in annehmbarer Zeit schaffen. 

Direkt vor meinem Fenster liegt übrigens die Uni-Bibliothek mit unzähligen Lichtquellen, dazu Straßenlaternen, Autoscheinwerfer und die beleuchteten Fenster des Psychogie-Gebäudes.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2012)

So weit geht das hier also schon... oha ^^


----------



## Olliruh (11. Januar 2012)

doesn't matter had sex


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Januar 2012)

Heute beim Lernen bin ich über einen witzigen Fall gestolpert, den der BGH 2002 tatsächlich auch so entschieden hat. Falls es also gerade jemand nötig hat, findet er hier vielleicht Anregungen:

Jemand hat bei einer 0190-Nummer angerufen und dort über Monate hinweg 50.000 Euro Kosten verursacht. Als die Inhaberin des "Geschäftes" ihr Geld wollte, argumentierte der Anrufer, er sei von den Reizen der Telefonpartnerin so sexuell angezogen gewesen, dass er gar keine andere Möglichkeit mehr gehabt hätte, als täglich anzurufen. Somit ist er nach §104 BGB partiell geschäftsunfähig, er konnte somit keine Willenserklärung abgeben. Ein Zahlungsanspruch der Inhaberin scheidet also aus. So entschied der BGH am 13. Juni 2002, III ZV 156/01

http://juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/cgi-bin/rechtsprechung/document.py?Gericht=bgh&Art=en&nr=19883&pos=0&anz=1


----------



## orkman (12. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du bist herzlich eingeladen, eine Nacht in meinem Zimmer zu verbringen. Ich wette, du würdest es nicht in annehmbarer Zeit schaffen.
> 
> Direkt vor meinem Fenster liegt übrigens die Uni-Bibliothek mit unzähligen Lichtquellen, dazu Straßenlaternen, Autoscheinwerfer und die beleuchteten Fenster des Psychogie-Gebäudes.



wenn das so ist , dann kann jetzt jeder deanne einladen zum schlafen kommen 

ah und danke an den BGH ... endlich kann ich da anrufen ohne bezahlen zu muessen


----------



## Nathil (12. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Heute beim Lernen bin ich über einen witzigen Fall gestolpert, den der BGH 2002 tatsächlich auch so entschieden hat. Falls es also gerade jemand nötig hat, findet er hier vielleicht Anregungen:
> 
> Jemand hat bei einer 0190-Nummer angerufen und dort über Monate hinweg 50.000 Euro Kosten verursacht. Als die Inhaberin des "Geschäftes" ihr Geld wollte, argumentierte der Anrufer, er sei von den Reizen der Telefonpartnerin so sexuell angezogen gewesen, dass er gar keine andere Möglichkeit mehr gehabt hätte, als täglich anzurufen. Somit ist er nach §104 BGB partiell geschäftsunfähig, er konnte somit keine Willenserklärung abgeben. Ein Zahlungsanspruch der Inhaberin scheidet also aus. So entschied der BGH am 13. Juni 2002, III ZV 156/01
> 
> http://juris.bundesg...883&pos=0&anz=1



... ymmd und gn8


----------



## Konov (12. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend!

Also zum Thema einschlafen - kann ich seit Jahresbeginn auch nicht sonderlich gut.
Wie in einem anderen Thread bereits erwähnt, glaube ich, es hängt mit der drohenden Apokalypse Ende des Jahres zusammen. ^^

Und zum Thema Two and a half Men: Schaue mir gerade die 8 Staffel an, die kenne ich noch nicht.
Von der 9. mit Ashton Kutcher hab ich bislang nix gesehen. Hab schon das Gefühl, dass es ohne Charlie Sheen nicht dasselbe ist, aber mal abwarten.


----------



## orkman (12. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Also zum Thema einschlafen - kann ich seit Jahresbeginn auch nicht sonderlich gut.
> Wie in einem anderen Thread bereits erwähnt, glaube ich, es hängt mit der drohenden Apokalypse Ende des Jahres zusammen. ^^
> ...



ich hab mir von der 9ten auch nur die erste folge angesehen weil ich sehen wollte wie sie das so gedreht haben etc... und da find ich den humor von ashton einfach nur flach ruebergebracht und in einem moment schaut er wie gesagt direkt in der kamera wo er sich umdreht -.- ich hab die folge auf englisch gesehen ... vllt ist sie auf deutsch besser , wer weiss ^^

aber ich muss ehrlich zugeben dass ich auch net objektiv bin denn taahm geht fuer mich ohne charlie nicht und ich mag ashton nicht


----------



## Kamsi (12. Januar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> wenn das so ist , dann kann jetzt jeder deanne einladen zum schlafen kommen



bringt die leute nicht auf falsche gedanken ^^ die arme deanne hat hier wenigstens noch ruhe weil sie hier eine normale person ist 


und staffel 9 mit asthon fand ich nicht so schlecht bis jetzt und endlich wieder how i met you mother


----------



## orkman (12. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bringt die leute nicht auf falsche gedanken ^^ die arme deanne hat hier wenigstens noch ruhe weil sie hier eine normale person ist
> 
> 
> und staffel 9 mit asthon fand ich nicht so schlecht bis jetzt und endlich wieder how i met you mother



ausserhalb des forums ist sie auch eine normale person ... 
wobei man da noch normal definieren sollte... bei uns in der medizin wurde uns in der philosophie beigebracht dass normal ist dass wenn der mensch damit leben kann ohne probleme ....dies wurde uns dann durch ne geschichte erklaert ... wenn man normal definieren wuerde anhand eines einfachen durchschnitts dann waere napoleon krank gewesen denn dieser hatte einen sehr niedrigen blutdruck ... durchschnitt = 12systolysch und 8 dyastolysch ... wobei er mit seinem sehr niedrigen blutdruck jedoch keine probleme hatte und daher net als net krank also als normal gelten kann
meine kleine geschichtsstunde ^^

Edith meint dass es dem poster leid tut dass es ein bissl ueber der zeit ist


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Januar 2012)

Guuuten Abend.


----------



## mookuh (12. Januar 2012)

Abend


----------



## H2OTest (12. Januar 2012)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Januar 2012)

Jaja.


----------



## Arosk (12. Januar 2012)

HUND


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GfcW_cPDCHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nabend


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DQa8OuDsZ4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


?


----------



## Kamsi (12. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



fightclub ^^


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LHdPOMO_5_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Shouter ist ein Biest !


----------



## schneemaus (12. Januar 2012)

Nabend allerseits!


----------



## orkman (12. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SghRXZrUTWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


nabend


----------



## Konov (12. Januar 2012)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Nathil (12. Januar 2012)

abend und... glaube auch gute nacht =)


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Januar 2012)

Is ja voll nix los hier.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Januar 2012)

Tu was dagegen!


----------



## Konov (13. Januar 2012)

Blubb 

Hab mir die ersten beiden Folgen von Two and a Half Men reingezogen - die neue Staffel mit Ashton Kutcher - und bin eigentlich ganz angetan.
Er spielt seine Rolle völlig anders als die Rolle des Charlie Harper und find das eigentlich richtig gut.

Daumen hoch für die neue Staffel, insbesondere deshalb weil die restliche Besetzung gleich bleibt


----------



## Kamsi (13. Januar 2012)

die neue folge von how i met your mother war auch genial für die erste episode robin und barney der tanz ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=stYm46El5SY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Januar 2012)

Moinmoin


----------



## H2OTest (13. Januar 2012)

tag -.-


----------



## Konov (13. Januar 2012)

Moin!



H2OTest schrieb:


> tag -.-



Schlechte Laune? ^^


----------



## Reflox (13. Januar 2012)

Abend


----------



## Kamsi (14. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> Schlechte Laune? ^^



Er hat einen pfeil ins knie bekommen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2012)

I want to kill everybody in the world... POWPOWPOWBUMZICKAWOWWOWUHAH und so weiter... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F21aifX0lZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nabend Bytheway


----------



## iShock (14. Januar 2012)

b...b..but why


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2012)

b-b-bec-becuz u r mad


----------



## iShock (14. Januar 2012)

alrighty then


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Januar 2012)

Hallöchen


----------



## Konov (14. Januar 2012)

Abend!


----------



## Arosk (14. Januar 2012)

buttermilch joghurt!


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Januar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> buttermilch joghurt!



sauerrahm Milch!


----------



## Soladra (14. Januar 2012)

huhu


----------



## Reflox (14. Januar 2012)

Abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Nathil (15. Januar 2012)

moregen... ich könnte kotzen...


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Januar 2012)

Voll?


----------



## Nathil (15. Januar 2012)

ne, wegen meinen arbeits zeiten =)


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Januar 2012)

Gastro? Das' natürlich blöd!
Ich habe vorhin geschlafen, weil ich heute morgen recht früh raus bin und bin deshalb noch nicht müde, auch blöd.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2012)

BLUUUUBBBB!!!!


----------



## Konov (15. Januar 2012)

Abend!


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend!



Nabend Konov


----------



## H2OTest (15. Januar 2012)

huhu

und konov wie war deine radtour?


----------



## Konov (15. Januar 2012)

Hab ich doch neulich schon beschrieben gehabt ^^

Und bei dir? 
Also bei mir wars richtig geil


----------



## H2OTest (15. Januar 2012)

bei mir auch, ich muss mir aber umbedingt größere pedale kaufen, von meinen rutsche ich zu schnell ab


----------



## Konov (15. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> bei mir auch, ich muss mir aber umbedingt größere pedale kaufen, von meinen rutsche ich zu schnell ab



Könnte auch an den Schuhen liegen, welche hast du?


----------



## Olliruh (15. Januar 2012)

Bald wieder biken C:


----------



## Konov (15. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bald wieder biken C:



Noch einer im Bikerclub, wobei ich bei dir davon ausgehe, dass du eher BMX betreibst, richtig?


----------



## Olliruh (15. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Noch einer im Bikerclub, wobei ich bei dir davon ausgehe, dass du eher BMX betreibst, richtig?



Jop auch nur so ein bisschen neben bei. Skaten ist langweilig und ganz ohne ist das abhängen am Skatepark auch ein bisschen langweilig....


----------



## H2OTest (15. Januar 2012)

Ich hab skateschuhe an   also nike 6.0 bzw meine etnies shakler


----------



## Konov (15. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich hab skateschuhe an  also nike 6.0 bzw meine etnies shakler



Hmm ok, flache Sohle dürften sie dann ja haben. Ob sie rutschfest sind kann ich nicht beurteilen. ^^

Meine MTB pedale sind auch relativ klein aber meine neuen Northwave Schuhe haben eine Sohle, die ist hart wie Stein und ich hab perfekten Halt.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2012)

Pah Auto, Pah Fahrrad... Laufen ftw!


----------



## Konov (15. Januar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pah Auto, Pah Fahrrad... Laufen ftw!



Ist auch gut, war heute auch schön in der Sonne ne Runde laufen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ahXIMUkSXX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Januar 2012)

Bäääh. Ich bin müde und muß trotzdem noch 45min wach bleiben, um das Midnight Shopping bei Mindfactory mitzunehmen.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Januar 2012)

Was bringt das Midnight Shopping Angebot denn so mit sich?


----------



## Konov (17. Januar 2012)

Morgän ^^


----------



## Noxiel (17. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was bringt das Midnight Shopping Angebot denn so mit sich?


Keine Versandkosten bei einem Einkauf ab 100,- Euro.


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Keine Versandkosten bei einem Einkauf ab 100,- Euro.



Hat es sich gelohnt? :>


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2012)

_pfff...alles luschen ihr habt keine ausdauer mehr....Red Fang <3_

_
_

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=U48nRVL9Q4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_
_
_

_was man alles schones mit 5000 Dollar machen kanne :3_


----------



## Sabito (17. Januar 2012)

Noch keiner was geschrieben Oo


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Januar 2012)

Was soll man schon groß schreiben?


----------



## H2OTest (17. Januar 2012)

Cant be touched !


----------



## Sabito (17. Januar 2012)

ka ich kann höchsten erzählen, dass ich ne freundin habe, die umgezogen ist, so dass es für mich günstiger ist, ich immernoch nicht weiß warum meine ex-beste-freundin (den titel beste freundin hat nu wer anderes) nicht mehr mit mir redet, seit monaten und naja eig könnt man noch sagen, such ich wen, der wem ne nachricht übermittelt


----------



## Azerak (17. Januar 2012)

Ich habe heute voller Begeisterung gesehen dass die meisten Adult swim - Robot chicken Videos auf Youtube wieder funktionieren. (Ohne Proxy)
Schöner Tag :'D





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EdS2kCUGvfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*lach*


----------



## Konov (17. Januar 2012)

Abend!


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Januar 2012)

Sabito schrieb:


> such ich wen, der wem ne nachricht übermittelt



Versuchs mal mit der Deutschen Post. Oder alternativ mit Thunderbird.


----------



## Sabito (17. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn es ist für wen hier aus dem forum, der mich blockt, von dem kenn ich weder e-mail noch adresse also xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Januar 2012)

Na, wenn er dich blockt, dann sollst du ihn in Ruhe lassen. ^^


----------



## Sabito (17. Januar 2012)

Och aber ich habe da so eine kleinigkeit dem zu klären, eine seeeeeehr wichtige, und da ist mir wayne ob der mich blockt und nie wieder mit mir reden will oder nicht


----------



## Azerak (17. Januar 2012)

Lass raten? Er hatte das letzte Wort?
*Hasst sowas wie die Pest* *grins*


----------



## Sabito (17. Januar 2012)

nee nee was ganz anderes^^


----------



## Azerak (17. Januar 2012)

Hätte ja sein können :<
Naja da kann man ja viel raten. Musst du entscheiden ob es angebracht ist trotz dass er/sie dich blockt


----------



## Sabito (17. Januar 2012)

oh ja und wie angebracht das ist^^


----------



## Azerak (17. Januar 2012)

Dann würd ich es ja glatt machen :'D


----------



## Reflox (17. Januar 2012)

Na ihr Suppenkauer?


----------



## Sabito (17. Januar 2012)

weil erstmal möcht ich ihm was allgemein sagen und ihn etwas fragen/ ihn auf etwas aufmerksam machen oder wie man es auch nennen soll, was mir aufgefallen ist und evtl. einiges ekrlären würde Oo


----------



## Azerak (17. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Na ihr Suppenkauer?



Lass uns doch! 
Wir wissen wie man seine Suppe genießen tut!


----------



## Sabito (17. Januar 2012)

und wie ich ihn kenen liest er das hier mit...

btw. bf3 ist besser als mw3 ich weiß wovon ich rede xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Na ihr Suppenkauer?



Turnbeutelvergesser.

PS: Hab mich grade beim McDonalds beworben. Aber nur für die Küche. ^^


----------



## Reflox (17. Januar 2012)

Azerak schrieb:


> Lass uns doch!
> Wir wissen wie man seine Suppe genießen tut!



Suppe friert man ein und leckt das Eis dann ab 

Leik a bohs


----------



## Sentro (17. Januar 2012)

Suppenkauen ist toll, aber beim Zubereiten verkohlt sie mir immer. Mist.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Januar 2012)

trololololololololo nabend trololololololololool


----------



## Reflox (17. Januar 2012)

Sentro schrieb:


> Suppenkauen ist toll, aber beim Zubereiten verkohlt sie mir immer. Mist.



Gib 3-4ml Brot dazu, das sollte helfen!

@Ceiwyn

Ich hab schon gut wie alles vergessen, aber Kleider,Schuhe und Turnbeutel gehören nicht dazu


----------



## Noxiel (17. Januar 2012)

Muß ich mir Sorgen machen? Ò_ò


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Suppe friert man ein und leckt das Eis dann ab







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=95SYdjRVCR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sentro (17. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Gib 3-4ml Brot dazu, das sollte helfen!



Hab ich, nun is sie mir ins gesicht gesprungen und danach aus dem fenster geflogen Oo

*holt mal Toastbrot*


----------



## tonygt (17. Januar 2012)

Sabito schrieb:


> btw. bf3 ist besser als mw3 ich weiß wovon ich rede xD



LOL >all


----------



## Reflox (17. Januar 2012)

Sentro schrieb:


> Hab ich, nun is sie mir ins gesicht gesprungen und danach aus dem fenster geflogen Oo
> 
> *holt mal Toastbrot*



Tut mir leid, ich habe vergessen zu sagen dass das Brot mindestens von 1756 sein muss!


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> LOL >all



true


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> LOL >all



NOPE


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Januar 2012)

Skyrim > all

Aber nur mit dem richtigen Char. Als dicker Zweihandkrieger hat es bald keinen Spaß mehr gemacht, weil kein Gegner eine Chance hatte. Jetzt, als Meuchler und Dieb, ist es spaßiger. Vor allem, wenn einem jede Wache ans Leder will.


----------



## tonygt (17. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> NOPE



...Chuck Testa ?


----------



## Sabito (17. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Skyrim > all
> 
> Aber nur mit dem richtigen Char. Als dicker Zweihandkrieger hat es bald keinen Spaß mehr gemacht, weil kein Gegner eine Chance hatte. Jetzt, als Meuchler und Dieb, ist es spaßiger. Vor allem, wenn einem jede Wache ans Leder will.



Warnung: Ich mache mir nu vll Feinde!

Skyrim ist mist, der letzte Mist, vorallem wenn man es nicht auf PC zocken kann, aber selbst für PC würde ich es mir nicht kaufen.

Btw. BF3 > all


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Januar 2012)

Sabito schrieb:


> Skyrim ist mist, der letzte Mist, vorallem wenn man es nicht auf PC zocken kann, aber selbst für PC würde ich es mir nicht kaufen.



Ich bin erstaunt ob deiner Argumentation. ^^

Wer Skyrim kauft, muss sich im klaren sein was TES bedeutet.


----------



## tonygt (17. Januar 2012)

Sabito schrieb:


> Warnung: Ich mache mir nu vll Feinde!
> 
> Skyrim ist mist, der letzte Mist, vorallem wenn man es nicht auf PC zocken kann, aber selbst für PC würde ich es mir nicht kaufen.
> 
> Btw. BF3 > all



Skyrim hat schon spaß gemacht, konnte mich aber irgendwie weniger als Oblivion fesseln.


----------



## Sabito (17. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt ob deiner Argumentation. ^^
> 
> Wer Skyrim kauft, muss sich im klaren sein was TES bedeutet.



Könnt es eh nur auf PS3 zocken und da gibt es nen Speicherbug, der bisher nicht behoben wurde.


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> LOL >all



Trotz meiner weit über 500 Spielstunden mittlerweile... Nein. Das liegt vor allem an Riot, der Patch-Politik und einigen kleineren Sachen.


----------



## Azerak (17. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Skyrim > all
> 
> Aber nur mit dem richtigen Char. Als dicker Zweihandkrieger hat es bald keinen Spaß mehr gemacht, weil kein Gegner eine Chance hatte. Jetzt, als Meuchler und Dieb, ist es spaßiger. Vor allem, wenn einem jede Wache ans Leder will.



Wenn ich das so lese hab ich glaube ich den falschen Schwierigkeitsgrad gewählt.
Auf dem derzeitigen spielt sich wohl eher nichts einfacher als ein Meuchler. Selbst Riesen sind mit einem Schlag tot.

Naja dank kaputten TVs musste ich lange verzichten. Am WE wirds mal wieder reingeworfen und der Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöht.


----------



## Legendary (17. Januar 2012)

Sabito schrieb:


> Warnung: Ich mache mir nu vll Feinde!
> 
> Skyrim ist mist, der letzte Mist, vorallem wenn man es nicht auf PC zocken kann, aber selbst für PC würde ich es mir nicht kaufen.
> 
> Btw. BF3 > all



Aha...DROGEN SIND SCHLIMM MKAY?!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Skyrim > all
> 
> Aber nur mit dem richtigen Char. Als dicker Zweihandkrieger hat es bald keinen Spaß mehr gemacht, weil kein Gegner eine Chance hatte. Jetzt, als Meuchler und Dieb, ist es spaßiger. Vor allem, wenn einem jede Wache ans Leder will.




^
This


----------



## Sabito (17. Januar 2012)

Ich schmeiße meine bisherigen behauptungen über den HAufen:

Demon's Souls > Dark souls > all


----------



## Legendary (17. Januar 2012)

Ich > all


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2012)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße meine bisherigen behauptungen über den HAufen:
> 
> Demon's Souls > Dark souls > all



Wird ja immer schlimmer. :S


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Sh1k4ri > all



/sign


----------



## Reflox (17. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich > all



pfff!

le me > le rest


----------



## Sabito (17. Januar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wird ja immer schlimmer. :S



Nee besser.^^

Ich sollte Reflox einfahc mal überlesen Oo


----------



## Olliruh (17. Januar 2012)

Junge dings äh wie heißt sie nochmal ? 
egal junge sie hatte recht mit dem neuen shikari album fml


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Januar 2012)

Azerak schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese hab ich glaube ich den falschen Schwierigkeitsgrad gewählt.
> Auf dem derzeitigen spielt sich wohl eher nichts einfacher als ein Meuchler. Selbst Riesen sind mit einem Schlag tot.
> 
> Naja dank kaputten TVs musste ich lange verzichten. Am WE wirds mal wieder reingeworfen und der Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöht.



Echt? Mit dem Zweihandkrieger musste ich den Gegner nur kitzeln. Als Meuchler sind die Gegner nur first hits, wenn ich schleiche. Aber das geht ja nicht immer. Und dann wirds bei mir auf Level 22? knifflig. Ohne Tränke geht wenig. Aber ich bin eh grad dabei, alle Schreie zu sammeln, dann kommt die Diebesgilde, die Bruderschaft, dann die Gefährten und irgendwann noch der Bürgerkrieg. Ich weiß nur nicht für wen.

Pro Kaiserliche:

- sie setzen sich für Gleichberechtigung aller Völker ein
- sie fördern Wohlstand und Frieden unter den Provinzen

Contra Kaiserliche:

- sie lassen sich von fremden Mächten deren Politik diktieren und haben kaum noch selbst Kompetezen (Weißgoldkonkordat)
- sie wollten mich zu Spielbeginn ohne Gerichtsverhandlung oder Anhörung hinrichten lassen

Pro Sturmmäntel:

- sie wollen ihre Unabhängigkeit erreichen und ihre politische Selbstbestimmung fördern

Contra Sturmmäntel:

- sie sind de facto halbe Nazis und lassen andere Völker in Gesindevierteln vergammeln (Ka'jit und Argonier dürfen nur sehr eingeschränkt in die Stadt, Elfen leben im Slums)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Junge dings äh wie heißt sie nochmal ?
> egal junge sie hatte recht mit dem neuen shikari album fml



Sie hat mehr Skill als wir ...


----------



## Azerak (17. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> die Bruderschaft



Dürfte dann wohl an den Handschuhen liegen weshalb es so einfach wird. Hehe 
Achja und: Klar gegen die Sturmmäntel.
Man darf für Sie arbeiten ist aber sonst nichts wert. Pfui ;-)


----------



## Olliruh (17. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sie hat mehr Skill als wir ...



weil sie eine sie ist...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> weil sie eine sie ist...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (17. Januar 2012)

shikari ich beneide dich um deine sig ._____.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Januar 2012)

Shikari Triforce :3


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Januar 2012)

Kollege: "Word ist nicht mehr auf dem Desktop. Holen Sie den IT'ler, der das schnell wieder downloadet!"
Ich: "Da fehlt nur die Verknüpfung, das kann ich auch schnell machen."
Kollege: "Nein, das können Sie nicht. Holen Sie den ITler!"


----------



## iShock (18. Januar 2012)

du bist eindeutig überqualifiziert


----------



## tonygt (18. Januar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trotz meiner weit über 500 Spielstunden mittlerweile... Nein. Das liegt vor allem an Riot, der Patch-Politik und einigen kleineren Sachen.



LOL ist auf dem MMO PvP Markt für spiele mit Magie, keine Ahnung wie mans nennt den RPG passt irgendwie net so wirklich. Derzeit meiner Meinung nach am Balancden, gibt derzeit in dem Genre nichts vergleichbares. Wobei ich mir auch fast auf die Zahlen berufen würde mit 11 Millonen aktiven Accs, wohl am beliebtesten, wobei ich die Allgemeinn Zahlen nicht wirklich kenne.


----------



## Kamsi (18. Januar 2012)

shakis sig erinnert mich eher an das hier ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das kennen wohl viele leute nicht mehr weils nen spiel aus den 80er ist ^^


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> LOL ist auf dem MMO PvP Markt für spiele mit Magie, keine Ahnung wie mans nennt den RPG passt irgendwie net so wirklich. Derzeit meiner Meinung nach am Balancden, gibt derzeit in dem Genre nichts vergleichbares. Wobei ich mir auch fast auf die Zahlen berufen würde mit 11 Millonen aktiven Accs, wohl am beliebtesten, wobei ich die Allgemeinn Zahlen nicht wirklich kenne.



Zum Glück sagen irgendwelche Spielerzahlen nichts über die Qualität eines Produkts und deren Firma aus.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Januar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zum Glück sagen irgendwelche Spielerzahlen nichts über die Qualität eines Produkts und deren Firma aus.



Nicht über die Qualität, aber über die Beliebtheit.


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nicht über die Qualität, aber über die Beliebtheit.



Die mir relativ egal ist. Das man LoL fast immer anmerkt, dass dahinter eine einst kleine Firma sitzt, nervt teilweise extrem...


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> LOL ist auf dem MMO PvP Markt für spiele mit Magie, keine Ahnung wie mans nennt den RPG passt irgendwie net so wirklich. Derzeit meiner Meinung nach am Balancden, gibt derzeit in dem Genre nichts vergleichbares. Wobei ich mir auch fast auf die Zahlen berufen würde mit 11 Millonen aktiven Accs, wohl am beliebtesten, wobei ich die Allgemeinn Zahlen nicht wirklich kenne.



DotA und HoN sind balancetechnisch eher ausgefeilter als in irgendeiner Weise darunter anzusiedeln.
Ich will ja ungern darüber diskutieren und als mich das letzte mal jemand gefragt hat "DotA, HoN oder LoL?" habe ich gesagt "Why not Zoidberg?" und das bleibt wohl auch meine Meinung. LoL ist aber definitiv nicht Vielseitiger oder besser balanced als seine Konkurrenten - im Endeffekt muss man wissen was man will und was Tiefe und komplexität angeht liegen die Spiele weit auseinander - daher kann man da gut seinen persönlichen Favoriten herausziehen und braucht sich diesem Kleinkrieg nicht unterordnen.

11 Millionen betrifft übrigens die erstellten Accounts, nicht die aktiven Spieler - allerdings ist LoL was Spielerzahl und Beliebtheit angeht trotzdem ungeschlagener Marktführer.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Januar 2012)

Nabend' übrigens. Ich habe heute meine letzte Matheklausur für dieses Semester hinter mir, darum bin ich noch wach und morgen um 8 werde ich wohl nicht in der Uni sitzen :>


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> 11 Millionen betrifft übrigens die erstellten Accounts, nicht die aktiven Spieler - allerdings ist LoL was Spielerzahl und Beliebtheit angeht trotzdem ungeschlagener Marktführer.



Fast. Es betrifft tatsächlich die aktivien Spieler, wobei aktiv genauso gehandhabt wird, wie in WoW. Beschwörer, die mindestens Level 5 erreicht haben und in den letzten 30 Tagen ein Match gemacht haben, gelten als aktiv. Und das waren zuletzt 11,5 Millionen Spieler. Erstellte Accounts sind um die 40 Millionen.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Januar 2012)

Oh, hast du dafür ne Quelle? Dann sind meine letzten Zahlen echt outdated.


----------



## H2OTest (18. Januar 2012)

*flop* aufmach


----------



## Olliruh (18. Januar 2012)

SOPA hat mich daran gehindert für meine Erdkunde LK Klausur zu lernen ._.


----------



## Reflox (18. Januar 2012)

Na ihr Suppengabeln? 

@Olli
Ich wiess nicht was ihr habt, ich konnte den ganzen Tag auf Wikipedia ^^


----------



## Skatero (18. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> SOPA hat mich daran gehindert für meine Erdkunde LK Klausur zu lernen ._.



Nur die englische Version von Wikipedia war "gesperrt". Das weisst du schon? 

Ich bin wirklich froh, dass das heute war. So konnte ich nämlich für die Tests morgen lernen und wurde nicht von Reddit abgelenkt.


----------



## iShock (18. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so gehts auch


----------



## Olliruh (18. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> @Olli
> Ich wiess nicht was ihr habt, ich konnte den ganzen Tag auf Wikipedia ^^



Bringt mir relativ wenig oder? 

und noch viel schlimer :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (18. Januar 2012)

Morgen 6 stunden Science Fiction !


----------



## Reflox (18. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> und noch viel schlimer :







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sJAeD1f2YnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (18. Januar 2012)

darum ist soviel im schwärmer los


----------



## Noxiel (18. Januar 2012)

Weil die Leute nicht auf Wiki kommen?


----------



## iShock (18. Januar 2012)

mensch olli einfach mal durchlesen irgendwo klicken um weiter geleitet zu werden


----------



## H2OTest (18. Januar 2012)

Ja noxiel ... ja


----------



## Skatero (18. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bringt mir relativ wenig oder?
> 
> und noch viel schlimer :



Click anywhere to continue...


----------



## Olliruh (18. Januar 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> mensch olli einfach mal durchlesen irgendwo klicken um weiter geleitet zu werden



aber wer hat nach sowas noch lust auf fappen ?


----------



## H2OTest (18. Januar 2012)

haha *lach* 

Morgen wird schule lustig ..


----------



## Reflox (18. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> aber wer hat nach sowas noch lust auf fappen ?



Tja SOPA kann halt nicht lange bei Stange halten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Januar 2012)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallihallo!


----------



## H2OTest (18. Januar 2012)

Schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee(tief)eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee(höher werden)maus!


----------



## iShock (18. Januar 2012)

hmm ich weiß nich ob ich mir ein 2tes Abendesse gönne x_x kann mich einfach net entscheiden x___x


----------



## Konov (18. Januar 2012)

Abend allerseits, heute wieder geile Biketour hinter mir, aber Füße und Hände sind zu kalt, mir fehlen Thermostrümpfe und Winterbikehandschuhe.

Nunja, war trotzdem schön. ^^

Zum Thema LOL: habs ja auch ne weile gezockt aber das Spielprinzip reizt mich irgendwie gar nicht mehr mittlerweile.


----------



## H2OTest (18. Januar 2012)

armes Konov put put .. naja mir ist es zu warm bzw zu kalt .. ich warte noch bis ca 10 °C dann fahr ich wieder richtig bike


----------



## Noxiel (18. Januar 2012)

Wer fährt im Winter bei Minusgraden auch Fahrrad? Ts


----------



## H2OTest (18. Januar 2012)

Wenn Schnee liegen würde ich .. aber um normal zu fahren isses doch n bissl kalt ..


----------



## schneemaus (18. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee(tief)eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee(höher werden)maus!



H2OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-Teeeeeeeeeeeeeest!

Zum Thema LoL: Bin grad am Spielen, eben mit Cait gezockt, nu test ich Sejuana, die mir so gut gefallen hat, dass ich sie mir direkt gekauft hab. Mal was Anderes als Carry spielen.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Januar 2012)

Alistar ist eh der Beste!


----------



## H2OTest (18. Januar 2012)

Kassadin ! Whooop tzumm Silence, Fladder Whoop !


----------



## Noxiel (18. Januar 2012)

Ich komm mit diesem Neusprech nicht klar.


----------



## Konov (18. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> armes Konov put put .. naja mir ist es zu warm bzw zu kalt .. ich warte noch bis ca 10 °C dann fahr ich wieder richtig bike



Ab 10 Grad ist es deutlich angenehmer, freue mich auch schon, wenn die Temperaturen wieder klettern.


----------



## H2OTest (18. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich komm mit diesem Neusprech nicht klar.



das ist wortmalerei ! Wie in alten Comics !


----------



## schneemaus (18. Januar 2012)

Also Sejuani macht mir Spaß, aber ich kann sie noch Null spielen. Oder meine Teammates waren Deppen, aber ich hab's einfach mal auf meine Kappe genommen, dass wir verloren haben.

Mag wer mit mir ein-zwei Games machen, von mir aus auch morgen? Bin allerdings erst Level 19, also noch alles Andere als Pro xD


----------



## Olliruh (18. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Januar 2012)

+1 Olli


----------



## schneemaus (18. Januar 2012)

Dafür hat Olli von mir mal ein + bekommen. Aber ich hab schon echt epische SOPA-Posts gesehen. Aber manche meinen wohl, das japanische Soba (Nudeln) würde mit P geschrieben werden... Bin ich blöd? Ist das in anderen Ländern wirklich so, dass die das mit P schreiben? Es heißt doch auch z.B. Yakisoba und nicht YakisoPa...


Mag nun jemand mit mir spielen oder nicht? xD


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also Sejuani macht mir Spaß, aber ich kann sie noch Null spielen. Oder meine Teammates waren Deppen, aber ich hab's einfach mal auf meine Kappe genommen, dass wir verloren haben.



Du bist falsch im MOBA-Genre. 

Grundsätzlich: DU bist der Gewinner, die Verlierer sind die anderen neun rund um dich.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Januar 2012)

Das ist doch aber lediglich auf Publics projezierbar


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Januar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also Sejuani macht mir Spaß, aber ich kann sie noch Null spielen. Oder meine Teammates waren Deppen, aber ich hab's einfach mal auf meine Kappe genommen, dass wir verloren haben.
> 
> Mag wer mit mir ein-zwei Games machen, von mir aus auch morgen? Bin allerdings erst Level 19, also noch alles Andere als Pro xD



Wir können gern morgen abend eins zusammen machen, meine Freundin würd auch mitspielen. ^^


----------



## Edou (19. Januar 2012)

Morgen. :S


----------



## Reflox (19. Januar 2012)

Abend, ich mach hier mal auf.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2012)

'ello


----------



## Legendary (19. Januar 2012)

KLICK MICH HART VERDAMMT NOCHMAL!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uU6U-8LP1DY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß


----------



## iShock (19. Januar 2012)

für alle gelangweilten unter euch 

http://www.kongregat...yLime/multitask


mein highscore is bei 88 aber ab 4 teilen wirds mir zu hart xD


----------



## H2OTest (19. Januar 2012)

buh  heute 1 1/2 stunden bus g4efahren ...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Januar 2012)

warum so lange bus gefahren ^^ ??


----------



## H2OTest (19. Januar 2012)

von wolfsburg nach bs ...


----------



## Olliruh (19. Januar 2012)

nabend


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> von wolfsburg nach bs ...



Warum?


----------



## H2OTest (19. Januar 2012)

Training


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Januar 2012)

Du kommst aus Braunschweig? BTSV Fan?


----------



## H2OTest (19. Januar 2012)

Nein aus Wolfsburg ... und ich verabscheue Rundball generell ... aber wenn ich rumärgern will inner Schule mache ich auf BTSV Fan


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Januar 2012)

Ah, ja ich wohne in Hannover, mit dem BTSV Sprüchen bin ich hier auch ganz ganz alleine. Hrhr.


----------



## H2OTest (19. Januar 2012)

hehe


----------



## iShock (20. Januar 2012)

hmmm jetzt schlägt anonymous zurück lol - frag mich was noch so kommt ._.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Januar 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> hmmm jetzt schlägt anonymous zurück lol - frag mich was noch so kommt ._.



Hastn Link? Keine Lust zu suchen 

http://vimeo.com/32331673 Isenseven <3


----------



## Deanne (20. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle, du sagst mir jetzt mal sofort, wie du das mit dem signierten Shirt hinbekommen hast!! Ich schicke dann einen Kollegen am Samstag in Köln damit los.


----------



## Arosk (20. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MjJF-HDrR5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Genial


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Deathstyle, du sagst mir jetzt mal sofort, wie du das mit dem signierten Shirt hinbekommen hast!! Ich schicke dann einen Kollegen am Samstag in Köln damit los.



Ich habe das Shirt gesehen und dachte "Hej das könnte ihr gefallen." Habe das gekauft und gesehen das Pi am Merchstand in der Ecke saß und mit nem paar Mädels gelabert hat, hab mir dann nochn Bier geholt und als nurnoch ein Mädel da war und sich iwas hat auf den Arm schreiben lassen hat habe ich ihn gefragt ob ers für meine Freundin unterschreiben mag. Ganz einfach


----------



## Deanne (20. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe das Shirt gesehen und dachte "Hej das könnte ihr gefallen." Habe das gekauft und gesehen das Pi am Merchstand in der Ecke saß und mit nem paar Mädels gelabert hat, hab mir dann nochn Bier geholt und als nurnoch ein Mädel da war und sich iwas hat auf den Arm schreiben lassen hab ich ihn gefragt ob ers für meine Freundin unterschreiben mag. Ganz einfach



Damn, ich war wohl einfach zu spät da. Ich könnte kotzen!


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe ihn jetzt 3x live gesehen und 2x davon stand er am Merch-Stand, also die Chancen sind eig. recht hoch 
..eh und frag ihn einfach nächstes Jahr!


----------



## Deanne (20. Januar 2012)

Ich habe übrigens festgestellt, dass ich definitiv in der falschen Szene unterwegs bin. Kaum trifft man auf Hip Hop-Fans, wird man ständig angegraben. Von den Securities, von den Merch-Leuten, am laufenden Bande. Den Typen am Eingang habe ich statt meiner Karte eine Speisekarte vom Pizza-Service in die Hand gedrückt, weil ich die gerade in der Tasche hatte. Und die meinten nur "Ja, solch ein Mädel hätten wir auch damit reingelassen." Ich fühle mich heute richtig super.

Und wegen dem Shirt schicke ich einen Kollegen in Köln los, der soll da gefälligst alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Januar 2012)

Good luck! 
Was die Community angeht bin ich deutlich lieber auf HipHop Konzerten als auf Hardcore oder Metal Gigs, aber das sind persönliche Erfahrungen.

Eh aber übrigens, ich hoffe mehr als 3 Bilder hast du auf dem Konzert nicht gemacht, mehr könnte ich dir unmöglich verzeihen


----------



## Deanne (20. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Good luck!
> Was die Community angeht bin ich deutlich lieber auf HipHop Konzerten als auf Hardcore oder Metal Gigs, aber das sind persönliche Erfahrungen.
> 
> Eh aber übrigens, ich hoffe mehr als 3 Bilder hast du auf dem Konzert nicht gemacht, mehr könnte ich dir unmöglich verzeihen



Ganz ehrlich? Ich habe mich auch wohler gefühlt. Kein Violent Dancing, weniger Szene-Kids und Selbstdarsteller. Da wurde selbst ich mit meinen Tattoos und im Dying Fetus-Shirt nicht schräg angeguckt. Super gut.

Und Bilder habe ich kaum gemacht, war ja auch bisschen schwierig. Ein verwackeltes Video habe ich aber aufgenommen, mega trashig.


----------



## iShock (20. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hastn Link? Keine Lust zu suchen
> 
> http://vimeo.com/32331673 Isenseven <3






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9gag - hält einen immer auf dem neusten stand xD


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Januar 2012)

Ah danke. Ich schaue mir grade Turnierspiele an darum war ich nicht aug 9gag, aber als 9gager bin ich garnichtmal son Anon Fan, nur mal so nebenbei.

@Deanne
Ja die Typen in ihren Jogginghose gehen mir auch regelmäßig aufn Sack, bei Metalkonzerten habe ich ganz schlimme Erfahrungen gemacht weil ich denen wohl Visuell nicht genug zugesagt habe und bei Rapkonzerten wars bisher von der Stimmung immer ganz anders - ich habe das Gefühl das die Leute dort immer eher an nem coolen Abend interessiert sind als an irgendwas anderes.


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo!


----------



## Deanne (20. Januar 2012)

Tag!


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Januar 2012)

Lipton Eistee Zitrone aus der Dose ist das beste Getränk der Welt. Wollte ich mal gesagt haben.


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Lipton Eistee Zitrone aus der Dose ist das beste Getränk der Welt. Wollte ich mal gesagt haben.



Never!


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Januar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Never!



Aufjeden!


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Aufjeden!



Pfirsich Eistee ftw ;o


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Januar 2012)

Aber der Dosenpfirsich schmeckt grausam - Zitrone ist dahingehend das Göttergetränk. Ansonsten finde ich Pfirsisch und Zitrone ziemlich even


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Aber der Dosenpfirsich schmeckt grausam - Zitrone ist dahingehend das Göttergetränk. Ansonsten finde ich Pfirsisch und Zitrone ziemlich even



Ich trinke nie etwas aus Dosen. :S


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Januar 2012)

Der Dosenpfand versaut einem auch den Spaß daran.. 
Naja ich geh mal ins Bett, bye bye yoa!


----------



## iShock (20. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



could it be true :O


----------



## Legendary (20. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zn7-fVtT16k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (20. Januar 2012)

Abeeend!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Januar 2012)

Moinsen


----------



## Dominau (21. Januar 2012)

inb4 6 Uhr :>

niemand mehr hier ? :<


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Januar 2012)

heute nacht hier totenstille...


----------



## Arosk (22. Januar 2012)

ich lass mal ein blub hier


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Januar 2012)

Salue.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2012)

Herpi Derp


----------



## Deanne (23. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das wurde mir gepostet. Liebreizend.


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das wurde mir gepostet. Liebreizend.



Awww, armes Deanne


----------



## H2OTest (23. Januar 2012)

haha zu lustig 
n msn account von einer freundin wurde gehackt ..
Ich schreibe ihr ganze zeit penis und sie will mir iwelche links andrehen


----------



## Kamsi (23. Januar 2012)

urogenital bereich ???


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Januar 2012)

Bei mir beschweren sich dauernd Leute das ich nichtmehr bei MSN on bin aber ich sehe auch garnciht ein tausend solche Portale zu benutzen, Facebook reicht doch.


----------



## Konov (23. Januar 2012)

Abend zusammen!



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Bei mir beschweren sich dauernd Leute das ich nichtmehr bei MSN on bin aber ich sehe auch garnciht ein tausend solche Portale zu benutzen, Facebook reicht doch.



Facebook? Noch nicht mal 

Ich bin irgendwo erreichbar und komme ganz gut zurecht


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Januar 2012)

Ohne Facebook wäre ich kommunikationstechnisch ziemlich aufgeschmissen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auch nirgendwo angemeldet und komme gut damit zurecht.


----------



## iShock (23. Januar 2012)

Zur Abwechslung mal nen neuen ava gegönnt


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Januar 2012)

Weiß jemand ob man Duke Nukem Forever auch im Media Markt kriegt? Hab das da noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Januar 2012)

Nächste Frage: Weiß jemand, ob es möglich ist, zu 2. auf 2 PC im LAN einen Minecraft-Server zu hosten und dann auf eben jenem zu spielen? Wenn ja, blickt da ein durchschnittlich begabter Nutzer wie ich durch?


----------



## H2OTest (24. Januar 2012)

sollte machbar sein


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Januar 2012)

LAN war vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt. Beide Rechner sind gleichzeitig auch mit dem Router verbunden. Sollte dann doch auch gehen oder?


----------



## H2OTest (24. Januar 2012)

Ja, ich würde es warscheinlich einfach mit hamachi machen


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Januar 2012)

Achso, kann man eigentlich mit einem Account gleichzeitig von 2 Rechnern aus spielen?


----------



## iShock (24. Januar 2012)

schätze nein 

und nabend


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Januar 2012)

Nein kann man nicht.


----------



## Konov (25. Januar 2012)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Soladra (25. Januar 2012)

Bäm letzter


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2012)

Nö






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GyxLGSMtqtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Video related


----------



## Arosk (28. Januar 2012)

jo boys die zeit ist gekommen... mir ist langweilig.

WIE GEHT ES EUCH!?


----------



## Dominau (28. Januar 2012)

Uhuuu )


----------



## Reflox (28. Januar 2012)

Guten Tag


----------



## Legendary (28. Januar 2012)

Servas wie man bei uns so schön sagt. :>


----------



## Reflox (28. Januar 2012)

Herr Dominau, wie war ihr Tag?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2012)

hihihihi


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2012)

Jo leutz was geht?


----------



## Legendary (28. Januar 2012)

alles was füße hat, ausser die leute die im rollstuhl sitzen.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2012)

und tische und stühle?


----------



## Legendary (28. Januar 2012)

die gehen doch nicht. Oo


----------



## zoizz (28. Januar 2012)

Es ist sehr sehr schwer, ein passendes Auto für sich zu finden, wenn man nicht im Lotto gewonnen hat. Seit anderthalb Wochen suche ich jetzt ....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Januar 2012)

Nabend oder gleich nacht ^^.

Hab mal ein alten post von ner seite rausgekrammt 
in dem was über fussball geschrieben wurde betreffen dem heutigen spiel
Bayern -Wolfsburg die 2 szenen die heute nicht gegeben wurden bzw 3
http://duckhome.de/tb/archives/3020-Bildet-sich-der-FC-Bayern-die-Schiedsrichter-jetzt-gleich-wunschgemaess-aus.html

ps bitte durchlesen dan gute oder fiese kommentare dazu schreiben 
wer fähr ist wird dies tuhen und die die denken eh der hat ja keine ahnung und diverses andere kommentare die (du bist nur anti bayern oder beleidigungen die können es gleich sein lassen mit antworten 

mfg hordlerkiller dood


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Januar 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Nabend oder gleich nacht ^^.
> 
> Hab mal ein alten post von ner seite rausgekrammt
> in dem was über fussball geschrieben wurde betreffen dem heutigen spiel
> ...



Und jetzt bitte noch mal auf Deutsch.


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Hab mal ein alten post von ner seite rausgekrammt
> in dem was über fussball geschrieben wurde betreffen dem heutigen spiel
> Bayern -Wolfsburg die 2 szenen die heute nicht gegeben wurden bzw 3
> http://duckhome.de/t...emaess-aus.html



Und was jetzt? Kramen wir noch weitere Verschwörungstheorien aus? Aber da du ja deine Anti-Haltung sowieso schon offengelegt hast, braucht man darauf nicht weiter einzugehen.


Guten Abend :-)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Januar 2012)

Ok auf deutsch, nur kann ich mir nicht denken warum auf deutsch parr hab ich den text auch gegeben und sagen direkte meinungen dazu.
Tja dan mal so : Heute waren die schiedsrichter richtig auf deutsch gesagt daneben (richtig daneben). 2 Szenen wie kein gegebener elfmeter für wolfsburg und das 2:0 zum ende 
beide handtätigkeiten (100%) nur wollte ich gerne diesen link den ich oben gepostet habe durchgeben, was haltet ihr davon .

Ich glaube so ist es besser dood.^^

ps. razyl aber was soll das dan, da will man faire sein und dan das da wird fairness mit füssen getretten das ist meine meinung dazu. Ja bei anderen clubs sieht das auch in dieser richtung aus.

ps²: das mit dem dood basiert auf meinen avatar von disgaea.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2012)

An jedem Spieltag gibt es Szenen, wo Schiedsrichter daneben (oder eben auch richtig daneben) greifen. Das ist nix besonderes. 

Schiedsrichter sind nun mal Menschen. Menschen machen Fehler und irren sich auch mal.


----------



## zoizz (28. Januar 2012)

Und manche werden halt "besser" bezahlt


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2012)

Katzenzunge auf Handfläche = Extrem Kitzelnd.


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Katzenzunge auf Handfläche = Extrem Kitzelnd.



`Das hätte dir selbst ein Mensch ohne Nerven in der Handfläche sagen können.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Katzenzunge auf Handfläche = Extrem Kitzelnd.



I see what u did there...


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2012)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Was kann man sich nur in den Usa kaufen, kostet ca 100 € und eignet sich zu nem 17 geburtstag?  ( für nen jungen) 
[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]<br class="Apple-interchange-newline">[/font]


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Was kann man sich nur in den Usa kaufen, kostet ca 100 &#8364; und eignet sich zu nem 17 geburtstag?  ( für nen jungen)
> [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]<br class="Apple-interchange-newline">[/font]



Paris Hilton.

[URL=http://250kb.de/yPuJoDk]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url]
*Schnurr*


----------



## Kamsi (29. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Was kann man sich nur in den Usa kaufen, kostet ca 100 € und eignet sich zu nem 17 geburtstag?  ( für nen jungen)
> [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]<br class="Apple-interchange-newline">[/font]



escortserivce ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> escortserivce ?



Den kriegst auch hier 

@Sean IST DAS DEINE ?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Den kriegst auch hier
> 
> @Sean IST DAS DEINE ?!
> 
> ...


Nein, meine ist süßer. Sobald ich iwo ne Kamera finde schiess ich ein Foto davon für euch. Meine Liegt grad neben mir aufm Kissen und schaut mir zu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2012)

Will auch eine... :s


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Januar 2012)

Man ist aber nicht der Besitzer einer Katze, man lebt MIT einer Katze 
Sie heisst zwar Hera, aber ich nenn sie immer nur "Schatz"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2012)

Ich(wir) hatten bis vor 5 Jahren selbst eine, hieß Minka. Ist dann aber auch im hohen Alter gestorben.  

Wollte seitdem wieder eine haben, weil ich Katzen wirklich liebe. Naja, wenn ich ausziehe 100%ig. Sie muntern einen einfach auf und sind treuer als so manch andere Menschen.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich(wir) hatten bis vor 5 Jahren selbst eine, hieß Minka. Ist dann aber auch im hohen Alter gestorben.
> 
> Wollte seitdem wieder eine haben, weil ich Katzen wirklich liebe. Naja, wenn ich ausziehe 100%ig



Katzen sind einfach puurrrfect.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Januar 2012)

Ich hasse Katzen. Hunde 4tw! 

Wenn ich endlich mal vernünftig Geld verdiene, wirds ein Border Collie.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hasse Katzen. Hunde 4tw!
> 
> Wenn ich endlich mal vernünftig Geld verdiene, wirds ein Border Collie.



Du wandelst grad auf sehr dünnem Eis. SEHR DÜNN!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2012)

Ich finde Katzen und Hunde toll. 

Nen Hund hatte ich noch nie, aber in meiner Familie gibt es 4, daher würd ich mich doch für ne Katze entscheiden. :3


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Januar 2012)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qrBj3u5dPgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



4 mrd jahre evolution!


----------



## Dropz (29. Januar 2012)

nabend :]


----------



## Konov (29. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hasse Katzen. Hunde 4tw!
> 
> Wenn ich endlich mal vernünftig Geld verdiene, wirds ein Border Collie.



Rüchtüch, nur große Hunde sind gute Hunde 
Katzen sind was für Frauen. 

Guten abend ihr schwärmer!
Jetzt erstmal 2 Tage frei und ich hab angefangen türkisch zu lernen.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2012)

so *aufmach* was kann man sich gut als einzelperson kochen? budget liegt bei ca 8 euro


----------



## Zonalar (30. Januar 2012)

Hi H2O. 
Ich steh einfach auf Spaggeti. Kauf dir noch lecker Pesto Sosse dazu


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Januar 2012)

moin tja was soll ich schreiben ????
Aja Acta was soll ich da noch sagen ....
general streik in belgien 
hm was noch das ich meinen nachbarn gerne ne kriegsaxt in den kopf treiben will (der hat aus irgent nen grund sein hund um 00:00 heute morgen auf den balkon 
rausgelassen und fletcht die zähne und bällt 3,5 stunden rum)

ich glaub das wars und halt parr cm schnee und kalt


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hi H2O.
> Ich steh einfach auf Spaggeti. Kauf dir noch lecker Pesto Sosse dazu



ahhh ne lieber was fleischiges


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Januar 2012)

raviolis das hilft auch


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2012)

hmm vllt zu undeutlich .... Ich will Fleisch, Steak ! ;D


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Januar 2012)

ah ne steak ka wie die preise so sind ist ja schon alles zu ^^


----------



## Zonalar (30. Januar 2012)

Dann hol dir Fleisch!
Und Kartoffeln.


----------



## Olliruh (30. Januar 2012)

Ich kann garnichts essen weil mir mein Hals so weh tut ._. 

BTW : Kennt sich jemand mit dem Tor-Project aus ?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Januar 2012)

@Benji9 werde dein zauberfunken pferdschen auch bald zensiert ^^??


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Januar 2012)

Tor project was ist den das ^unwissend^


sry doppelpost bitte nicht umlegen pls


----------



## Olliruh (30. Januar 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Tor project was ist den das ^unwissend^



https://www.torproject.org/


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm vllt zu undeutlich .... Ich will Fleisch, Steak ! ;D


ja fertig^^ zum steak brauch man doch nix dazu wenns groß genug ist. musst es nur richtig zubereiten, siehe inet.


thunfisch sahne soße+ nudeln?^^


----------



## Olliruh (30. Januar 2012)

TOR


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Januar 2012)

hm also ich sage wen acta da ist hilft sogar das nicht mehr

aja ich finde es auch mist wen die piep acta das durchzieht kanste keine rezepte mehr im netz einsehen nachmachen lande du vorm richter ja sry das ich so rüber komme als ob ich alles miess mache


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2012)

Spaghetti Carbonara - kann sogar ich !


----------



## Zonalar (30. Januar 2012)

@Hordlerkiller: Yoa :< Blödes ACTA. Das hinterhältigste an der Sache ist ja, die führen das über die EU durch. Wie wollen wir uns dagegen auflehnen? Wird nix bringen wenn z.B. Deutschland streikt deswegen, da es ja nicht von DE bestimmt wird. Sondern von den Leuten, die "irgendwie" reingewählt werden (wie auch immer. Konnte mir immer noch niemand erklären).


----------



## Olliruh (30. Januar 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hm also ich sage wen acta da ist hilft sogar das nicht mehr



aber man könnte es davor nutzen damit einem sobald ACTA kommt nix nach gewiesen werden kann. 
Naja ist ja auch egal nur ich würd das gerne für mein Android benutzen weil ich darauf viele Infos Blogge etc die nicht jeder mit bekommen sollte. 
Beim PC ist es ja einigermaßen egal aber mit dem Handy bin ich ja mobile


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Januar 2012)

aber man muss eins sagen ich bin stolz auf belgien was die gemacht haben ok ihr könnt das nicht so sehen aber ich schon 
wenn das inet dadurch stirb auwaia


----------



## Noxiel (30. Januar 2012)

Mir ist langweilig, beSpaßt mich.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Januar 2012)

hm sry bin raus schlafen bb

@benjin9 pm an dich ist raus


----------



## Olliruh (30. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O_VAOJPCNKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der Name ist genial


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2012)

gnah .. das braucht solange ..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2012)

Deutschland kann sich schon dagegen wehren. Nur glaube ich, wenn die meisten Länder ACTA einführen, werden sich Merkel und Co. irgendwann beugen müssen. Ich denke. da wird auch noch Druck von den USA kommen.

So wie ich es verstanden habe wird erst im Juni darüber diskutiert (im EU-Parlament). Bis dahin sollte man versuchen die Presse auf dieses Thema aufmerksam zu machen z.B. durch große Demos.


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig, beSpaßt mich.



Onkel Bird Nox o,o


----------



## Legendary (30. Januar 2012)

Noxiel, ich könnte dich flamen, spamen, sinnlos Threads eröffnen und politische Diskussionen anfangen...dann hast du genug Arbeit. :>




BTW: Warum zum Teufel wurde der ACTA Thread zugemacht...dieses "Gesetz" schreit direkt danach, boykottiert zu werden und da sollte jeder von Wind bekommen.


----------



## Noxiel (30. Januar 2012)

Ich mag den dicken Angry Bird, der sieht genauso aus wie ich mich oft hier im Forum fühle. 

Und bitte keine Spam-Threads oder politischen Diskussionen. Mein UMTS-Stick hat mich bis zum 10. auf Modem Niveau gedrosselt, die Seite hier aufzubauen kostet mich viel Zeit und Nerven. 


Achja, wegen ACTA.
http://www.avaaz.org...rnet_spread/?fp


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich mag den dicken Angry Bird, der sieht genauso wie ich mich oft hier im Forum fühle.



Like a big boss ? :3


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Januar 2012)

ok wen die es wollen dan maschieren wir halt gegen die regierung also deutschland 82.5 millionen davon würden 41m loslaufen und die regierung wieviel hat die an personen 4k^^ ok habs übertrieben aber denken ist gut dan handeln ^^


----------



## Noxiel (30. Januar 2012)

Etwas stumpf aber mit ordentlich Bumms.


----------



## Legendary (30. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich mag den dicken Angry Bird, der sieht genauso aus wie ich mich oft hier im Forum fühle.


Du kriegst nen Vogel während du dich hier mit lauter Schweinen auseinandersetzt?


----------



## Noxiel (30. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich geht's mir nur um meine Eier. 

*tusch*


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2012)

Ahrg ich kann mich net entscheiden was ich kochen will ..


----------



## Legendary (30. Januar 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zXDo4dL7SU


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich mag den dicken Angry Bird, der sieht genauso aus wie ich mich oft hier im Forum fühle.



Hihi

Hast du etwa zugenommen?


----------



## Noxiel (30. Januar 2012)

2x Tassen Reis
4x Tassen Wasser
1x Dose Thunfisch
1x Glas Pilze 

Und schon ist das schmackhafte und kalorienarme Abendessen fertig. *knurps*


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 2x Tassen Reis4x Tassen Wasser1x Dose Thunfisch1x Glas Pilze
> 
> Und schon ist das schmackhafte und kalorienarme Abendessen fertig. *knurps*



Meh Thunfisch


----------



## Noxiel (30. Januar 2012)

Ganz komische Sache Razyl. Früher mochte ich Thunfisch auch üb-er-haupt nicht und dann ganz plötzlich *BING* war's echt lecker.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2012)

eher pilze ..

egal ich mach mir morgen n Burger !


----------



## Deanne (30. Januar 2012)

Oh, Pilze sind super. Reis zum Abendessen geht dagegen gar nicht, Kohlenhydrate liegen so schwer im Magen.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2012)

So Meine Einkaufsliste: 

300 g Hackfleisch 
1 Ei 
Salz Pfeffer
Salatkopf
Rote Zwiebeln
Hamburger Brötchen
Ketchup
Senf 

Hab ich was vergessen für meine Bürger?


----------



## Reflox (30. Januar 2012)

Speck! 
Ich lege immer gebratenen Speck auf meine Burger :3


----------



## Deanne (30. Januar 2012)

Ich mag auch die Gurken, die alle so hassen, echt gerne.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2012)

stimmt die gurken, danke!


----------



## Reflox (30. Januar 2012)

Ohja, die Gürkchen! 

Ich mag Ketchup, Mayo und Senf nicht.


----------



## Konov (30. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend!

Pilze rocken, gerne auch auf Pizza 
Warum willste denn so spät noch kochen H20?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Januar 2012)

1 tomate oder kleine schale cocktail tomaten, die find ich auf burger noch besser^^ in manchen märkten gibts gewürzgurken zum selber abzählen, davon eine mitnehmen


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ganz komische Sache Razyl. Früher mochte ich Thunfisch auch üb-er-haupt nicht und dann ganz plötzlich *BING* war's echt lecker.



o.O

Je älter man wird, desto seniler wird man *fg*


----------



## Deanne (30. Januar 2012)

Ich will auch Pilze!! Also essen, nicht am Fuß oder an den Badezimmerfliesen.

HUNGER!!!!


----------



## Konov (30. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich will auch Pilze!! Also essen, nicht am Fuß oder an den Badezimmerfliesen.



WAHAHA, wer mag sie nicht?


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2012)

Ich plane für morgen Konov.. das "erste" mal alleine kochen xD


----------



## iShock (30. Januar 2012)

Käse fehlt ! :O


----------



## Deanne (30. Januar 2012)

Oh, und Röstzwiebeln gehen auf einem Burger auch echt gut.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Januar 2012)

Geben wir hier mit Essen an?

Ich hatte vorhin 180g Rinderfiletsteak mit Maiskolben und Kartoffelecken.


----------



## Konov (30. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich plane für morgen Konov.. das "erste" mal alleine kochen xD



Achso, und da machst du Hamburger? 
Naja, so richtig "kochen" ist das ja nicht gell


----------



## Reflox (30. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> WAHAHA, wer mag sie nicht?



Die anderen Pilze Konov! Die anderen!


----------



## Deanne (30. Januar 2012)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Geben wir hier mit Essen an?


Ich habe heute Mayo selbst gemacht. Es war soooo genial. Dafür feier ich mich übelst.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2012)

mimimi Konov ... eig wollte ich spare ribs oder steak machen aber die müssen alle solange ziehen ..


----------



## Konov (30. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> mimimi Konov ... eig wollte ich spare ribs oder steak machen aber die müssen alle solange ziehen ..



Hmm Pommes in Ofen wär auch ne Alternative gewesen oder Pizza 

Wobei das genausowenig unter "kochen" fällt.
Da geht Hamburger noch eher durch. Viel Erfolg schonmal ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Januar 2012)

Gut das ich weiß das du weiblich bist Deanne, sonst könnte ich hier noch auf komische gedanken kommen. :>
Und ja, ich denk schon wieder viel zu zweideutig. :<<


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2012)

ahaj Humpel ich plane am we 1kg spareribs für mich zu machen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Januar 2012)

Ich mag keine Spareribs.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2012)

wie kann man die net mögen ?


----------



## Deanne (30. Januar 2012)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Gut das ich weiß das du weiblich bist Deanne, sonst könnte ich hier noch auf komische gedanken kommen. :>
> Und ja, ich denk schon wieder viel zu zweideutig. :<<



Haha, nach der Pilz-Bemerkung kann es doch kaum noch ekliger werden. Und haha, ich weiß genau, was du gerade denkst. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Mayo selbst gemacht. Es war soooo genial. Dafür feier ich mich übelst.



Ist da nicht Ei drin?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wie kann man die net mögen ?


Naja, die Spareribs"soße" zumindest mag ich nicht, ist mir zu süßlich. :/


----------



## Deanne (30. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist da nicht Ei drin?



Deshalb habe ich sie ja auch selbst gemacht, sonst wäre ich da viel zu faul für. Nein, es waren nur Rapsöl, Sojamilch, Gewürze und Senf in der Mayo. Und sie hat großartig geschmeckt.


----------



## Zonalar (30. Januar 2012)

Oh Mein Gott! Mein Fetter SUper-Hyper-PC stürzt immer ab, und ich weiss nicht warum!
Er hat nen Intel i7 Prozessor und 8 GB Ram, dazu ne Grafikkarte, von denen andere nur träumen. Ich hab das Gehäuse geknackt und nachgschaut, ob noch alles an seinem Platz is. Ja isses.
Jegliche Programme, die ich nicht brauche oder zum Test installiert habe, hab ich runtergeworfen und ein bisschen klar Schiff gemacht.
Ich konnte das Problem auf ein Programm beschränken. 
Wenn ich "Heroes of Newerth" starte, komme ich auf den Ladebildschirm, und er versucht mich einzuloggen." Beim Login crasht er. Er fährt quasi in den "Ruhezustand", bevor er sich sebstständig einschläfert. 

Ich werde jetzt noch testen, ob ich den PC noch anders in die Nakrose versetzen kann. Ansonsten wird das Programm neu installiert.

-Benji9, Ende


----------



## Konov (30. Januar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Oh Mein Gott! Mein Fetter SUper-Hyper-PC stürzt immer ab, und ich weiss nicht warum!
> Er hat nen Intel i7 Prozessor und 8 GB Ram, dazu ne Grafikkarte, von denen andere nur träumen. Ich hab das Gehäuse geknackt und nachgschaut, ob noch alles an seinem Platz is. Ja isses.
> Jegliche Programme, die ich nicht brauche oder zum Test installiert habe, hab ich runtergeworfen und ein bisschen klar Schiff gemacht.
> Ich konnte das Problem auf ein Programm beschränken.
> ...



Ruhezustand?
Gibts ne Fehlermeldung?
Klingt spontan nach einem Hitzeproblem...

Spiel starten > Rechner fährt runter > irgendein Bauteil wird zu heiß

Oder vllt. was mit der Stromversorgung nicht in Ordnung. (Netzteil)


----------



## iShock (30. Januar 2012)

H2O die Sauce brauchst für deinen Burger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (30. Januar 2012)

Konov, wurde überprüft. Die Einzelteile fühlen sich nach direktem Test überhaupt nicht überhitzt an. Die Lüfter drehen zwar voll auf, bei direktem Fehler, aber trotzdem kann da nicht der Fehler liegen, schliesslich kann ich Firefox offen haben mit youtube videos und gleichzeitig DVD guggn aufm 2. Monitor. Aber das simple starten diesen Spezifischen Programmes, lässt ihn glatt abschmieren.


----------



## Konov (31. Januar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Konov, wurde überprüft. Die Einzelteile fühlen sich nach direktem Test überhaupt nicht überhitzt an. Die Lüfter drehen zwar voll auf, bei direktem Fehler, aber trotzdem kann da nicht der Fehler liegen, schliesslich kann ich Firefox offen haben mit youtube videos und gleichzeitig DVD guggn aufm 2. Monitor. Aber das simple starten diesen Spezifischen Programmes, lässt ihn glatt abschmieren.



Bei anderen Programmen passiert das nicht?
Dann könnte es wirklich an dem Spiel liegen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Hmm Pommes in Ofen wär auch ne Alternative gewesen oder Pizza
> 
> Wobei das genausowenig unter "kochen" fällt.


wtf kein kochen? :O


200g mehl, priese salz, 100 ml warmes wasser, halbe packung trockenhefe, 1/2 El zucker, 40 ml olivenöl
von hand oder handrühgerät kneten
2 (warm) - 24h (kühlschrank) ruhen lassen
ausrollen
passierte tomaten verschmieren, basilikum/salz/pfeffer oder chili
käse drauf
1 zwiebel hacken und drauf
1 dose thunfisch abtropfen oder salami oder vorgebratenes hack oder lachs oder schinken oder einfach mehr käse
insgesamt aber nicht zu dick belegen
rauf damit und bei 200°C ~15 min in ofen

1 epic pizza und unschlagbar lecker! reicht für einen verfressenen kerl


----------



## iShock (31. Januar 2012)

er meinte vllt wenn man sich nen fertig teig kauft


----------



## Konov (31. Januar 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wtf kein kochen? :O



Pizza selbst backen ist was anderes! 
Aber Tiefkühl-Speisen in den Ofen schieben kann jeder. ^^


----------



## Tilbie (31. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mich grade sooo übelst bei diesem scheiß Comic weggejagt   

AHCTUNG: Der is wirklich hart!


----------



## iShock (31. Januar 2012)

oh ja den hab ich heute nachmittag mir schon angeschaut -_- fast vom stuhl gekippt


----------



## Millijana (31. Januar 2012)

okay, bei mir ist das headset geflogen...


----------



## Konov (31. Januar 2012)

Ich werde ihn mir nicht anschauen


----------



## Zonalar (31. Januar 2012)

Ich war zum Glück in Balance mit meinem Inneren. So konnte ich rechtzeitig die Seite schliessen, bevor es mich aus der Bahn werfen konnte.


----------



## Millijana (31. Januar 2012)

ich hatte nach dem ersten schockmoment schon wieder weggeklickt. Aber ich war dann doch zu neugierig und habs bis zu ende geguckt.. diesmal gleich ohne headset.. Es hat nicht geholfen ^^


----------



## Reflox (31. Januar 2012)

Ich weiss nicht was ihr habt. Ich habe den bei PewDiePie gesehen und ich habe mich nie erschreckt! 
Ich bin ja ein riesen Schisser, der sich bei Horror Sachen gleich die Windeln umschnallt, aber der war lahm. 

Schaut euch lieber House of Creep an! Bei H0llyLP!


----------



## Millijana (31. Januar 2012)

an der stelle pass eich dann mal besser, wenn ich hier bei schon Herzrhythmusstörungen bekomm ^^


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2012)

Was soll an diesen Comic so gruselig sein? o.O


----------



## Reflox (31. Januar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was soll an diesen Comic so gruselig sein? o.O



Ich kanns auch nicht verstehen. Es sind ja nichtmal richtige Jumpscares :I

Ohne "In ya face biatch" momente ist es lame 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1qtg5yyXvXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Millijana (31. Januar 2012)

sind halt nicht alle so hartgesotten, wie ihr


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2012)

Millijana schrieb:


> sind halt nicht alle so hartgesotten, wie ihr



Ich bin absolut empfindlich gegenüber Horrorsachen, aber das da... k.A. - Da passiert nichts. Es sind einfach nur ... Bilder?! o.O


----------



## Noxiel (31. Januar 2012)

Gleich kommt die letzte Stromberg Folge


----------



## Thoor (31. Januar 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ich hab mich grade sooo übelst bei diesem scheiß Comic weggejagt
> 
> AHCTUNG: Der is wirklich hart!



Ich hasse dich

alter ich hab glaub ich ne herzattacke... ruf mal einer nen arzt o.O ich WUSSTE das irgendwann son scheisse kommt, aber ich wusste nicht wann xD


----------



## Arosk (31. Januar 2012)

die sounds sind nur creepy, der comic ist müll


----------



## Millijana (31. Januar 2012)

ja das reicht doch !

aber es beruhigt mich, dass ich mich hier nicht alleine als mimose oute


----------



## Reflox (31. Januar 2012)

hotel626.com

Ich hafte nicht für Herzattacken.


----------



## Millijana (31. Januar 2012)

äh gute Nacht ^^


----------



## Olliruh (31. Januar 2012)

Kann kaum noch schlucken ,weiß jmd hilfe ?


----------



## Reflox (31. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kann kaum noch schlucken ,weiß jmd hilfe ?



Arzt? Lutschtabletten?


----------



## Olliruh (31. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Arzt? Lutschtabletten?



hab heute nen antiboethikum bekommen ...dauert noch bis das hilft...
lutschtabletten bringen nix ...


----------



## Reflox (31. Januar 2012)

Dann musst du wohl warten. Mir ist kein Hausmittelchen bekannt, ausser vielleicht warmes Wasser trinken =/


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Januar 2012)

Salzwasser mixen und gurgeln.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kann kaum noch schlucken ,weiß jmd hilfe ?



Als mir meine Mandeln rausgenommen wurden war malzbier das Beste was es gab.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Salzwasser mixen und gurgeln.



ich hab vom onkel dr was zum gurgeln bekommen...


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Als mir meine Mandeln rausgenommen wurden war malzbier das Beste was es gab.



Hmm, das war angenehm bei mir. ^^ Ich hatte schon 8 OP's mit Vollnarkose, aber die Mandeln gehörten mit Sicherheit zu den heftigsten. Solche Halsschmerzen sind unvorstellbar. Aber die hatten im Krankenhaus so tollen orangenen Saft. Hat relativ neutral geschmeckt, aber den Schmerz sofort für 30 Minuten gestillt. Das würde ich mir auch in der Apotheke für Halsweh wünschen. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (31. Januar 2012)

Ich hab auch schon Ibuprofen genommen aber es wirkt nicht..


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Januar 2012)

Die wollten im Krankenhaus nicht checken das ich das Essen nicht will weil es Mist ist und nicht weil ich keinen Hunger habe - die haben mir ewig auf den Ohren gehangen ich muss doch was essen.. mimimi. Stressig. Aber Malzbier war top, Apfelmuß aber auch, direkt aus dem Kühlschrank <3


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Die wollten im Krankenhaus nicht checken das ich das Essen nicht will weil es Mist ist und nicht weil ich keinen Hunger habe - die haben mir ewig auf den Ohren gehangen ich muss doch was essen.. mimimi. Stressig. Aber Malzbier war top, Apfelmuß aber auch, direkt aus dem Kühlschrank <3



Ja, ich esse im Krankenhaus auch selten was. Unsere Uni-Mensa hat mit Sicherheit kein größeres Etat als die Krankenhausküche und kriegt trotzdem etwa Essbares zustande.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ja, ich esse im Krankenhaus auch selten was. Unsere Uni-Mensa hat mit Sicherheit kein größeres Etat als die Krankenhausküche und kriegt trotzdem etwa Essbares zustande.


in die unimensa buttert der staat rein^^ krankenhaus ist privat :O


wenn eine ibuprofen nicht hilft, noch eine. das zeug kann man praktisch nich überdosieren


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2012)

ACTA-Gegner formieren sich ... es tut sich was!

Nabend btw :3


----------



## Zonalar (31. Januar 2012)

huhu


----------



## Razyl (31. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kann kaum noch schlucken ,weiß jmd hilfe ?



In solch perve... ach, lassen wir das.

Guten Abend


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Februar 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> krankenhaus ist privat



Städtische Kliniken sagen dir nichts?


----------



## Davatar (1. Februar 2012)

Arbeit, Arbeit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Februar 2012)

huhu


----------



## H2OTest (1. Februar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> In solch perve... ach, lassen wir das.
> 
> Guten Abend



dito das war auch mein erster Gedanke


----------



## Reflox (1. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend =)


----------



## Konov (1. Februar 2012)

Abend!


----------



## H2OTest (1. Februar 2012)

hmm iwie mag ich caspar net ... liegt warscheinlich an der Stimme


----------



## Davatar (1. Februar 2012)

Hatte grad ein Erlebnis der ...speziellen Art...
Sitze noch im Büro, schreibe fröhlich vor mich hin, öffnet sich plötzlich die Tür und der Chef steht vor mir (was um 23:20 eher unüblich ist). Noch bevor er etwas sagt, haut mich seine Alk-Fahne fast vom Stuhl. Extremst lallend versucht er mir zu erklären, dass er mit nem früheren Arbeitskollegen saufen war und auf dem nachhauseweg gesehen hat, dass im Büro noch Licht brennt. Also bittet er mich, kurz zu zeigen, wie weit ich mit dem Dokument gekommen bin. Nach grad mal 2 Seiten findet er "Super Sache, HIGH FIVE!!!", ohne sich sonst noch irgendwas anschauen zu wollen. Danach sollte ich das Dokument ausdrucken, ihm auf den Tisch legen, damit er sichs morgen durchlesen kann und nach Hause gehn. Dass das Teil aber erst morgen Mittag fertig sein (wie geplant) wird war ihm egal, Hauptsache er kann morgen in nüchternem Zustand das Diagramm auf Seite 2 nochmal anschauen, da dies ja [Zitat]_Oberaffengeil_[Zitat Ende] ist. So schnell wie er da war, war er dann auch wieder weg.

Tja...wenn das so ist, geh ich halt nach Hause  Ist ja quasi ein Befehl


----------



## Konov (1. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hatte grad ein Erlebnis der ...speziellen Art...
> Sitze noch im Büro, schreibe fröhlich vor mich hin, öffnet sich plötzlich die Tür und der Chef steht vor mir (was um 23:20 eher unüblich ist). Noch bevor er etwas sagt, haut mich seine Alk-Fahne fast vom Stuhl. Extremst lallend versucht er mir zu erklären, dass er mit nem früheren Arbeitskollegen saufen war und auf dem nachhauseweg gesehen hat, dass im Büro noch Licht brennt. Also bittet er mich, kurz zu zeigen, wie weit ich mit dem Dokument gekommen bin. Nach grad mal 2 Seiten findet er "Super Sache, HIGH FIVE!!!", ohne sich sonst noch irgendwas anschauen zu wollen. Danach sollte ich das Dokument ausdrucken, ihm auf den Tisch legen, damit er sichs morgen durchlesen kann und nach Hause gehn. Dass das Teil aber erst morgen Mittag fertig sein (wie geplant) wird war ihm egal, Hauptsache er kann morgen in nüchternem Zustand das Diagramm auf Seite 2 nochmal anschauen, da dies ja [Zitat]_Oberaffengeil_[Zitat Ende] ist. So schnell wie er da war, war er dann auch wieder weg.
> 
> Tja...wenn das so ist, geh ich halt nach Hause  Ist ja quasi ein Befehl



Cool, ich glaub dein Chef wirds morgen bereuen


----------



## Davatar (1. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Cool, ich glaub dein Chef wirds morgen bereuen


Da bin ich mir sicher - doppelt wahrscheinlich sogar, wegen seinem Kater


----------



## Olliruh (1. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jXgx1kWfNY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Städtische Kliniken sagen dir nichts?


städte sind alle pleite :S mensa ist bund wenn ich mich nich irre


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> städte sind alle pleite :S mensa ist bund wenn ich mich nich irre



Universitäten sind Landessache. ^^ Und die Länder sind auch nicht reicher als die Kommunen.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Unsere Mensa ist eigentlich ganz nice, aber ich esse trotzdem lieber zuhause.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

-9 Grad bei uns. Leider herrscht hier extremer Sturm und ich wohne auch noch im 6. Stock. Der Wind pfeift hier ziemlich durch die Ritzen. Zeit, ins Bett zu gehen...


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Na dann gute Nacht!
Im Zweifelsfall dann im Schlafsack


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Ich wette, dass es hier heute mal wieder voller wird. Wer geht mit, wer hält dagegen?


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Wieso, ist Deanne da? ;D
/e: falls ja gehe ich mit!


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nNoi_wwzbtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



DD


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Ja, das ist echt interessant. Immer wenn sie kommt, ist hier der Teufel los. Ich habe dazu mehrere Theorien:

A: Sie ist eine enorm interessante Person und ist deshalb immer von Leuten umringt, die hören wollen, was sie zu sagen hat.
Dagegen lässt sich vortragen, dass sie, wäre dies der Fall, Dates kaum nötig hätte. Diese Ansicht ist abzulehnen.

B: Sie kann Menschen prächtig auf verschiedene Weisen unterhalten.
Vielleicht, ich kenne sie nicht privat. Sie scheint zwar sehr intelligent zu sein, aber ob sie so der Entertainment-Typ ist? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

C: Die Leute hier im Forum sind mehrheitlich single, Jungfrau und vorpupertär und flippen aus, wenn eine junge, gutaussehende Frau das Forum betritt (die noch dazu solo ist!).
Diese Ansicht klingt irgendwie am nachvollziehbarsten. 

PS: Nein, ich wollte damit Niemandem auf den Schlips treten und entschuldige mich schon mal vorab bei allen, die sich dadurch gekränkt fühlen. Mir ist halt langweilig!


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> C: Die Leute hier im Forum sind mehrheitlich single, Jungfrau und vorpupertär und flippen aus, wenn eine junge, gutaussehende Frau das Forum betritt (die noch dazu solo ist!).
> Diese Ansicht klingt irgendwie am nachvollziehbarsten.



Um darauf zu kommen muss man wirklich kein Genie sein


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Meine Theorie: sie ist ein Mädchen.

Was Punkt C allerdings fast 1:1 entspricht.

Was macht ihr so? 
Ich koche gerade Käsespätzle und gucke the Defense-Tournament Stream (DotA2, live cast).


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Lieg im Bett und probier gesund zu werden :c
Btw ich lieg schon seit über 30 Stunden im Bett o:


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Wenn man nur den zweiten Satz liest könnte das nen cooler Tag gewesen sein


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Ich lese mir den Workshop für Neumitglieder meiner Lieblingspartei durch und hadere, ob ich nun endlich mal eintreten soll - nein, es ist nicht die NPD. 

Zum Essen gabs bei mir ungeschälten Vollkorn-Reis von.. ach wie heißt der Hersteller? So eine hohe, schlanke Packung, vielleicht 20 cm. Idealreis oder so. Den gibts bei mir nie wieder.


----------



## Konov (2. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> C: Die Leute hier im Forum sind mehrheitlich single, Jungfrau und vorpupertär und flippen aus, wenn eine junge, gutaussehende Frau das Forum betritt (die noch dazu solo ist!).
> Diese Ansicht klingt irgendwie am nachvollziehbarsten.



Das wirds sein!
Guten Abend.

Hier übrigens -12 Grad.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wenn man nur den zweiten Satz liest könnte das nen cooler Tag gewesen sein



Naja bis auf die schmerzen ist es auch ne coole Zeit. Mama verwöhnt mich,die ganze Zeit mitleid von irgendwelchen ischen abstauben ("Soll ich vorbei kommen und dich gesund pflegen"  ) Livestream,Fifa und LOL und KEINE SCHULE<3


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Bei uns nur -6. Könnte aber am Schnee liegen, der dämpft ja ein wenig.


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2012)

Ach du scheiße, meine Katze ist trotz Kastration rollig und belästigt mich sexuell! Und dafür hab ich 90 Euro bezahlt!!


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Doof, Puff wäre billiger gekommen.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (2. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ach du scheiße, meine Katze ist trotz Kastration rollig und belästigt mich sexuell! Und dafür hab ich 90 Euro bezahlt!!



made ma day, thx


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Unsere Hündin wurde am Montag sterilisiert und seit dem hört sie nicht mehr so gut wie vorher. 
u cant explain dat


----------



## H2OTest (2. Februar 2012)

Penis?


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Penis?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zs94SSvpf3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Unsere Hündin wurde am Montag sterilisiert und seit dem hört sie nicht mehr so gut wie vorher.
> u cant explain dat



Vielleicht ist noch ein bisschen was von der Läufigkeit vorhanden. In der Phase hören sie ja eher ungern.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist noch ein bisschen was von der Läufigkeit vorhanden. In der Phase hören sie ja eher ungern.



Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen was los ist wenn sie ihren zwillingsbruder trifft (der 2 Häuser weiter bei meiner schwester lebt)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xapX6haEKCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Godlike ? Yes, indeed...


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ach du scheiße, meine Katze ist trotz Kastration rollig und belästigt mich sexuell! Und dafür hab ich 90 Euro bezahlt!!



Unsere Katze rammelt den Teppich. Und sie versucht alles zu markieren obwohl sie es jetzt seit mehr als 10 Jahren nichtmehr kann.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Mir sind Hunde immer noch lieber.


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mir sind Hunde immer noch lieber.



Die versuchen dein Bein zu rammeln.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mir sind Hunde immer noch lieber.



Aber sie ist so süß *-*
Dalmatina Mischling C:


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Oah Käsespätzle sind auch einfach son essen wo man danach völlig zufrieden aber lethargisch und sterbend auf dem Sofa liegt <.<


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ja, das ist echt interessant. Immer wenn sie kommt, ist hier der Teufel los. Ich habe dazu mehrere Theorien:
> 
> A: Sie ist eine enorm interessante Person und ist deshalb immer von Leuten umringt, die hören wollen, was sie zu sagen hat.
> Dagegen lässt sich vortragen, dass sie, wäre dies der Fall, Dates kaum nötig hätte. Diese Ansicht ist abzulehnen.
> ...



Hey, hey, interessant sein und Dates haben schliesst sich doch nicht völlig aus. ^^ Und das mit dem umringt sein kommt sogar hin, ich habe eigentlich immer einen Pulk Kumpels um mich herum, die über meine Anekdoten lachen und mir aufdringliche Spinner vom Leib halten. Ich kann aber auch ziemlich gut den Alleinunterhalter geben, weil ich recht wortgewandt und vielseitig interessiert bin.

Zudem umgebe ich mich ganz gerne mit Nerds, Kellerkindern und Gamern, weil ich selbst auch ein kaputter Freak bin. Also Ruhe da! ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2012)

Nun hab ich hunger


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2012)

So, jetzt hat das verdammte Vieh sich 10 Minuten mit dem Hintern an meinem Kopf gerieben und ist eingeschlafen. Ich fühle mich benutzt.


----------



## H2OTest (2. Februar 2012)

Traumfrau *_*


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich kann aber auch ziemlich gut den Alleinunterhalter geben, weil ich recht wortgewandt und vielseitig interessiert bin.



Ist das mit schüchtern sein denn vereinbar?
Und nimm das nicht persönlich, davon ist rein garnichts gegen dich gerichtet. 

Aber apropos Ceiwyn, haben wir jetzt beide die Wette gewonnen? Mehr als gestern ist schon ;D


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die versuchen dein Bein zu rammeln.



Dann verbringen sie eine Nacht vor der Türschwelle, die sie mit einem herzhaften Arschtritt überquert haben.


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ist das mit schüchtern sein denn vereinbar?
> Und nimm das nicht persönlich, davon ist rein garnichts gegen dich gerichtet.



Ja, das klappt ganz gut. Gegenüber Freunden und Kollegen bin ich ziemlich offen und stehe gerne im Mittelpunkt, aber ich tue mich schwer damit, neue Leute kennenzulernen und taue nur sehr langsam auf. Und wenn mich jemand ernsthaft interessiert, ist es ganz aus.


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dann verbringen sie eine Nacht vor der Türschwelle, die sie mit einem herzhaften Arschtritt überquert haben.



50 Kilo mit Zähnen vs. Ceiwyn 

Will ich sehen


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2012)

guten abend^^ meld mich nach langer abstinenz auch mal wider hier im nachtschwärmer^^


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Wie ich das so sehe werde ich mein Im-Bett-liegen-und-nichts-tun Marathon bis Montag morgen fortsetzen


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> 50 Kilo mit Zähnen vs. Ceiwyn
> 
> Will ich sehen



Ich hab mir von meiner Schwester Erziehungsmethoden abgeschaut, da sei unbesorgt. ^^ Wer es schafft, Pferde zu erziehen, kommt mit Hunden locker klar.

Abgesehen davon will ich ja auch kein Riesenvieh, sondern so was:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Wie ich das so sehe werde ich mein Im-Bett-liegen-und-nichts-tun Marathon bis Montag morgen fortsetzen




Faust: _Mich dünkt, die Alte spricht im Fieber._
Mephisto: _Das ist noch lange nicht vorüber._


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab mir von meiner Schwester Erziehungsmethoden abgeschaut, da sei unbesorgt. ^^ Wer es schafft, Pferde zu erziehen, kommt mit Hunden locker klar.
> 
> Abgesehen davon will ich ja auch kein Riesenvieh, sondern so was:
> 
> ...



glaub mir, je nach hund sind pferde n klacks dagegen^^ wen du n bisserl nen dominanten oder sehr klugen hund erwischst haste ordentlich was zu tun^^


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2012)

Ich brauch keinen Hund, meine Katze hört aufs Wort, apportiert und Männchen macht sie auch. Und sie ist freundlich, folgsam und macht immer, was man ihr sagt. Perfekt.

Und ob mein Haustier sich jetzt an meinem Bein oder Kopf reibt, naja, mir relativ egal.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

OH THERE IS THE BLAAACK WHOOOOOLE - Tobi Wan <3

Ja Deanne das ist doof, ganz ganz doof. Wie war das? "What I think.. - what I actually say: blavlabliasho_O"


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Faust: _Mich dünkt, die Alte spricht im Fieber._
> Mephisto: _Das ist noch lange nicht vorüber._



Made my Day! 
Hab ich gestern Abend sogar noch gelesen


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich brauch keinen Hund, meine Katze hört aufs Wort, apportiert und Männchen macht sie auch. Und sie ist freundlich, folgsam und macht immer, was man ihr sagt. Perfekt.



so ne katze gibt es? Oo 

hab bisher noch nie eine kennen gelernt die sich wirklich erzihen lies^^ mal sehn wie sich meine so anstellt sobald ich sie habe^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich brauch keinen Hund, meine Katze hört aufs Wort, apportiert und Männchen macht sie auch. Und sie ist freundlich, folgsam und macht immer, was man ihr sagt. Perfekt.



Unser Kater daheim kennt nicht mal seinen Namen. Gut, meine Schwester hat ihn anno dazumal aus einer Mülltonne in der Karlsruher Innenstadt gefischt. Mittlerweile dürfte er um die 16 sein. 

Aber ich mag Katzen nicht. Wenn man denen nicht 12 mal am Tag was zu fressen gibt, muss man sich dauernd das Geplärr anhören.


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab mir von meiner Schwester Erziehungsmethoden abgeschaut, da sei unbesorgt. ^^ Wer es schafft, Pferde zu erziehen, kommt mit Hunden locker klar.



Also unser Hund hatte 48 oder 49 Kilo. Und bei dem hätte ich nie im Leben deine "Trittmethode" ausprobiert.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also unser Hund hatte 48 oder 49 Kilo. Und bei dem hätte ich nie im Leben deine "Trittmethode" ausprobiert.



Du brauchst ihn ja nicht zu treten. Aber ein Anrammeln ist ein extremer Anfall von Respektlosigkeit und der gehört handfest unterbunden. Gibt genug Leute, die ihren Köter nicht im Griff haben. Mit so was fängts an.


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Aber ich mag Katzen nicht. Wenn man denen nicht 12 mal am Tag was zu fressen gibt, muss man sich dauernd das Geplärr anhören.



Meine Katze bekommt morgens und abends ihr Futter und ist immer sehr dankbar. Sie jammert auch nie, sie begrüßt mich nur maunzend, wenn ich nach Hause komme. Wenn ich sie rufe, kommt sie, beisst nichts kaputt, kratzt nicht und lässt sich wie ein Kind herumschleppen und knuddeln. Ich weiß nicht, was manche Leute sich für Katzenmonster heranziehen, da hört man immer Horrorstories.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Manoroth schrieb:


> glaub mir, je nach hund sind pferde n klacks dagegen^^ wen du n bisserl nen dominanten oder sehr klugen hund erwischst haste ordentlich was zu tun^^



Ich finde "klüger sein als das Tier" sollte aber auch Vorraussetzung für die Haltung eines Tieres sein, interpretiert das wie ihr wollt. 


Der Kater meiner Eltern hat nichtmal einen Namen, aber der ist recht brav, der macht tendenziell auch nur was er soll - aber der ist auch ne draußen-Katze. Witziges Vieh eigentlich, aber ich bin doch eher nen Hundefan - ich mag so treudoofe Tiere einfach


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2012)

> Du brauchst ihn ja nicht zu treten. Aber ein Anrammeln ist ein extremer Anfall von Respektlosigkeit und der gehört handfest unterbunden. Gibt genug Leute, die ihren Köter nicht im Griff haben. Mit so was fängts an.


Wegdrehen und nicht beachten hat es immer gebracht. Dann war für 1 Jahr Ruhe.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Meine Katze bekommt morgens und abends ihr Futter und ist immer sehr dankbar. Sie jammert auch nie, sie begrüßt mich nur maunzend, wenn ich nach Hause komme. Wenn ich sie rufe, kommt sie, beisst nichts kaputt, kratzt nicht und lässt sich wie ein Kind herumschleppen und knuddeln. Ich weiß nicht, was manche Leute sich für Katzenmonster heranziehen, da hört man immer Horrorstories.



Na gut, unser Kater macht auch nichts kaputt. Vielleicht liegt diese Fresssucht aber auch daran, dass er seine ersten Lebensjahre nahe am Hungertod verbrachte. 

Aber man kann mit einer Katze kein Frisbee spielen!


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Na gut, unser Kater macht auch nichts kaputt. Vielleicht liegt diese Fresssucht aber auch daran, dass er seine ersten Lebensjahre nahe am Hungertod verbrachte.
> 
> Aber man kann mit einer Katze kein Frisbee spielen!



Wer will Frisbee spielen wenn er einen kleinen Flauschi hat? :3


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich finde "klüger sein als das Tier" sollte aber auch Vorraussetzung für die Haltung eines Tieres sein, interpretiert das wie ihr wollt.



das ist auf jeden fall von vorteil^^ mein hund war relativ intelligent und das problem daran is einfach, das so n tier immer mal n schlupf loch sucht (und meist auch findet) um irgend welchen unsinn an zu stellen und das braucht dann schon nerven und auch ne konsequente erzihung, da sie schnell merken wen man iwo n "wunden punkt" hat, um ihm zum beispiel futter oder so zu kommen zu lassen^^

dafür ist man mit der richtigen erzihung natürlich mit nem klugen hund richtig gehend gesegnet^^ man kann denen so leicht so viel beibringen (vor allem wen er noch verfressen is wie meiner^^)

hab damals meinem hund sogar das katzen etc jagen abgewöhnt (aber das war ne heiden arbeit Oo)


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Na gut, unser Kater macht auch nichts kaputt. Vielleicht liegt diese Fresssucht aber auch daran, dass er seine ersten Lebensjahre nahe am Hungertod verbrachte.
> 
> Aber man kann mit einer Katze kein Frisbee spielen!



Aber Plastiktüten-Werfen kann man spielen. Ich sitze am Schreibtisch, werfe eine kleine Tüte und die Katze holt sie und legt sie auf die Tastatur. Ich werfe wieder, das gleiche Spiel. Okay, das ist kein Frisbee, aber es ist ganz unterhaltsam.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Aber Plastiktüten-Werfen kann man spielen. Ich sitze am Schreibtisch, werfe eine kleine Tüte und die Katze holt sie und legt sie auf die Tastatur. Ich werfe wieder, das gleiche Spiel. Okay, das ist kein Frisbee, aber es ist ganz unterhaltsam.



Du hast eine erstaunliche Katze.


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Aber Plastiktüten-Werfen kann man spielen. Ich sitze am Schreibtisch, werfe eine kleine Tüte und die Katze holt sie und legt sie auf die Tastatur. Ich werfe wieder, das gleiche Spiel. Okay, das ist kein Frisbee, aber es ist ganz unterhaltsam.



Oder mit Stiften, Laser-Pointern oder rohen grünen Bohnen. Meine Katze ist verrückt nach den Dingern. Sie jagt ihnen immer nach.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Das mit den Katzen jagen ist sowieso die Schuld der Katzen - son Hund findet die völlig uninteressant, außer man kann ihnen hinterher laufen, dann wirds ne lustige Beschäftigung. Die Katze hat da deutlich größere Schwierigkeiten sich an ein weiteres Tier im unmittelbaren Umfeld zu gewöhnen.


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du hast eine erstaunliche Katze.



Ist halt extrem menschbezogen. Zu früh von der Mutter weg, in einer Abstellkammer aufgewachsen, Angst vor anderen Katzen. Ist total auf mich fixiert, folgt mir überall hin, hört auf ihren Namen und ist total brav. Denke mal, die ersten Lebensmonate haben sie geprägt, sie vertraut Menschen absolut.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das mit den Katzen jagen ist sowieso die Schuld der Katzen - son Hund findet die völlig uninteressant, außer man kann ihnen hinterher laufen, dann wirds ne lustige Beschäftigung. Die Katze hat da deutlich größere Schwierigkeiten sich an ein weiteres Tier im unmittelbaren Umfeld zu gewöhnen.



das kann ich definitiv so unterschreiben! meiner war zwar zur hälfte n jagd hund, aber er is erst zu den katzen hin gerannt, als er mal per zufall im hohen gras festgestellt hat, das katzen auch weg rennen wen er auf sie zu läuft... war natürlich toll für ihn, so hatte er was, dem er nach rennen kann und auch n ordentliches tempo vor legt


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ist halt extrem menschbezogen. Zu früh von der Mutter weg, in einer Abstellkammer aufgewachsen, Angst vor anderen Katzen. Ist total auf mich fixiert, folgt mir überall hin, hört auf ihren Namen und ist total brav. Denke mal, die ersten Lebensmonate haben sie geprägt, sie vertraut Menschen absolut.



schau in dem fall gut zu dem tierchen^^ is ne seltenheit so ne menschen bezogene katze


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass es hier heute mal wieder voller wird. Wer geht mit, wer hält dagegen?



Die Macht ist mit mir!


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2012)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schau in dem fall gut zu dem tierchen^^ is ne seltenheit so ne menschen bezogene katze



Ach, die hat es schon gut bei mir. Wird stundenlang gestreichelt, bekommt feines Futter, schläft auf meinem Kopfkissen und, und, und. Wenn ich daran denke, wie struppig sie aussah, als ich sie bekam und wie ihr Fell und ihre Augen jetzt glänzen...


----------



## H2OTest (2. Februar 2012)

muhaha grade n 4vs5 gewonnen  und meine solo top g 2 geownet.

Preisfrage: Wen hab ich gespielt?


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Macht ist mit mir!


+1 

:>
Ich bekomme langsam das Gefühl jemanden gefriendzoned zu haben. Mhn, ist ja blöd xD


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> muhaha grade n 4vs5 gewonnen  und meine solo top g 2 geownet.
> 
> Preisfrage: Wen hab ich gespielt?



tank twitch


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> muhaha grade n 4vs5 gewonnen  und meine solo top g 2 geownet.
> 
> Preisfrage: Wen hab ich gespielt?



Welches Spiel überhaupt? D:


----------



## H2OTest (2. Februar 2012)

LoL


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ach, die hat es schon gut bei mir. Wird stundenlang gestreichelt, bekommt feines Futter, schläft auf meinem Kopfkissen und, und, und. Wenn ich daran denke, wie struppig sie aussah, als ich sie bekam und wie ihr Fell und ihre Augen jetzt glänzen...



das find ich schön^^ tiere geben einem halt auch viel zurück wens ihnen gut geht

ich muss mir definitiv in näherer zukunft n tierchen zulegen^^


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> LoL



TANK TWITCH


----------



## H2OTest (2. Februar 2012)

Ne, den Farmkaiser


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Tja, willkommen in meinem Dilemma. Ich sitze hier noch mindestens 3,5 Jahre in Trier fest, wo ich keinen Hund haben darf. Wenn ich mir einen kaufen würde, würden meine Eltern den wieder total versauen. Abgesehen davon, dass mein fast 14-jähriger Dackel-Westi-Yorkshire-Mischling nicht gerade begeistert wäre. 

Aber ich will wieder einen Welpen. Einen Sheltie.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Wieso eigentlich einen Sheltie? Ich würde diese Faszination für diese Rasse verstehen. /e + gerne


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Er gefällt mir einfach, ist kleiner und weniger massig als ein Collie, aber trotzdem ein Arbeitstier. Und das wichtigste: Er will immer alles richtig machen und seinem Besitzer gefallen. Anders als z.b. Dackel, die sowieso gerne stur sind. Wie Jagdhunde allgemein eben.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, willkommen in meinem Dilemma. Ich sitze hier noch mindestens 3,5 Jahre in Trier fest, wo ich keinen Hund haben darf. Wenn ich mir einen kaufen würde, würden meine Eltern den wieder total versauen. Abgesehen davon, dass mein fast 14-jähriger Dackel-Westi-Yorkshire-Mischling nicht gerade begeistert wäre.
> 
> Aber ich will wieder einen Welpen. Einen Sheltie.



och je nach dem haben ältere hunde ne riesen freude wen n jüngerer artgenosse zuzieht^^ kommt hallt da immer drauf an, wie gut die 2 sich dann verstehen


ich werde mir leider in näherer zukunft keinen hund kaufen können, wegen zeit mangel... daher wirds wohl vorerst "nur" ne katze und wohl noch ne boa sein^^

später will ich unbedingt nen wolfshund *.* sind zwar sehr anspruchsvoll von der erzihung her aber wunderschöne tiere und sehr intelligent


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Ah okay.
Australien Shepherds finde ich super, besonders mit zwei verschiedenfarbigen Augen - ich hätte gern mal ne Freundin die sowas hat. 
Die Wolfshunde sehen tatsächlich toll aus.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Meine Schwester pflegt mehrmals im Monat einen Australien Shepherd, weil die Besitzer so viel arbeiten müssen. Ist schon ein schönes Tier und recht gehorsam. Hat allerdings gnadenlos Übergewicht. Wenn der dich umrennt, bist du erst mal ausgeknockt. So einer würde mir auch gefallen, aber man muss seinen Hund ja auch mal notfalls hochheben können. 

Notfalls wäre auch noch ein Border Collie machbar, auf den meine Freundin so sehr steht. Meine Schwester hat selbst einen. Ist allerdings taub.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da so einen hätte ich gern *.* sind eigentlich wölfe mit ner spuhr schäferhund drin (damit sie etwas besser auf menschen bezogen sind und etwas umgänglicher werden^^)

sind halt sehr eigenwillig und fremden gegenüber sehr vorsichtig, aber auf ihren herr total fixiert und absolut treu


ist meiner meinung nach eine der schönsten hunde rassen, da sie noch sehr... "ursprünglich" sind


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte echt gerne einen Hund aber mir fehlt dafür einfach die Zeit und seit ich nichtmehr bei meinen Eltern wohne auch der Platz. Vielleicht in 10 Jahren, wobei eher in 15-20..


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Der wäre mir dann doch wieder zu wölfisch und vermutlich noch zu triebhaft.

Hier ein Beispiel für eine schöne Border-Hündin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (2. Februar 2012)

Huskies und Schäferhunde und Mischungen daraus rocken einfach


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Ein Husky braucht doch aber mit Abstand am meisten Platz und Bewegung von allen "typischen" Rassen, oder? Ich meine schön sind die Tiere aber die Frage ist ob man denen nen gefallen tut wenn man nur einige mal mit denen rausgeht weil man es eben muss.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Huskies und Schäferhunde und Mischungen daraus rocken einfach



jawohl! 


@ Ceiwyn: joa sie sind wie gesagt keine einfachen hunde. man muss schon wissen, wie mit ihnen umgehen und wie man sie erzihen sollte. aber gerade das finde ich was schönes^^

das is wirklich auch n schönes tier^^ aber sehr zeit intensiv, da sie gern beschäfftigt sind^^


----------



## Konov (2. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ein Husky braucht doch aber mit Abstand am meisten Platz und Bewegung von allen "typischen" Rassen, oder? Ich meine schön sind die Tiere aber die Frage ist ob man denen nen gefallen tut wenn man nur einige mal mit denen rausgeht weil man es eben muss.



Das stimmt, ein Kollege von mir hat nen Huskie und muss ständig mit dem raus...

Ist im Grunde wie z.B. mit nem amerikanischen Muscle Car, ist halt total unvernünftig und teuer im Unterhalt aber ist halt einfach wunderschön... so seh ich das bei nem Schäferhund oder Huskie auch.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ein Husky braucht doch aber mit Abstand am meisten Platz und Bewegung von allen "typischen" Rassen, oder? Ich meine schön sind die Tiere aber die Frage ist ob man denen nen gefallen tut wenn man nur einige mal mit denen rausgeht weil man es eben muss.



einen husky sollte man sich wirklich nur kaufen, wen man 4-6 stunden am tag mit ihm spazieren gehen kann! sie brauchen extrem viel auslauf (am besten ists, wen man es wie einer aus meinem dorf macht: 4 huskys kaufen und sich dann einen schlitten bauen. er geht so mindestens 2-4 stunden am tag mit ihnen raus und sie können sich dann richtig auspowern. das sind unglaubliche kraftpackete)


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Naja ich finde den Vergleich nicht ganz passend - das Tier leidet ja darunter wenn es nicht "benutzt" wird - das Auto kann auch ewig in der Garage stehen - macht dem nicht viel 
Aber ich finde "muss" bei nem Hund ganz schlecht, wenn ich mir einen Hund anschaffe der so dermaßen viel Auslauf braucht dann sehe ich zu das ich die Zeit, die Lust und den Platz habe den Hund richtig leben zu lassen - wenn ich hier in Hannover - Innenstadt einen Husky sehe habe ich jedenfalls mehr mitleid als Begeisterung übrig.


----------



## Konov (2. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Naja ich finde den Vergleich nicht ganz passend - das Tier leidet ja darunter wenn es nicht "benutzt" wird - das Auto kann auch ewig in der Garage stehen - macht dem nicht viel
> Aber ich finde "muss" bei nem Hund ganz schlecht, wenn ich mir einen Hund anschaffe der so dermaßen viel Auslauf braucht dann sehe ich zu das ich die Zeit, die Lust und den Platz habe den Hund richtig leben zu lassen - wenn ich hier in Hannover - Innenstadt einen Husky sehe habe ich jedenfalls mehr mitleid als Begeisterung übrig.




Mit der Umgebung haste schon Recht, irgendwie muss das auch stimmen, zumindest Auslauf-technisch, sonst braucht man da nicht drüber nachdenken.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (2. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Naja ich finde den Vergleich nicht ganz passend - das Tier leidet ja darunter wenn es nicht "benutzt" wird - das Auto kann auch ewig in der Garage stehen - macht dem nicht viel
> Aber ich finde "muss" bei nem Hund ganz schlecht, wenn ich mir einen Hund anschaffe der so dermaßen viel Auslauf braucht dann sehe ich zu das ich die Zeit, die Lust und den Platz habe den Hund richtig leben zu lassen - wenn ich hier in Hannover - Innenstadt einen Husky sehe habe ich jedenfalls mehr mitleid als Begeisterung übrig.




Da kenn ich auch genug Leute, die Hunde total süß finden und es sich toll vorstellen, mit ihm Gassi zu gehen,
aber für das Drumherum keine Zeit und keinen Sachverstand haben..... die armen Tiere.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube auch dass viele Leute tatsächlich glaube soeinem Tier einen gefallen zu tun wenn sie es sich anschaffen. Das ist unter gewissen Vorraussetzungen zwar auch der Fall, aber in 90% der Fälle eben doch eher nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Ich bin raus. Gute Nacht kochanie D


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2012)

Was für eine uncoole Diskussion, Leute!


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Was für eine uncoole Diskussion, Leute!



Wieso? Eh.. Minderheit! (anstatt Leute? Passt das? Nein? Okay.)


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wieso? Eh.. Minderheit! (anstatt Leute? Passt das? Nein? Okay.)



Über Haustiere diskutieren ist so unspannend. -___-


----------



## Magogan (3. Februar 2012)

Happy new day!!!


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2012)

Manoroth schrieb:


> guten abend^^ meld mich nach langer abstinenz auch mal wider hier im nachtschwärmer^^



Meld dich mal lieber im ICQ o,o


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Über Haustiere diskutieren ist so unspannend. -___-



Erzähl uns doch was über Onlinegames.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nein im ernst, was ich grade mache ist unspannend - ich suche einen bestimmten Tacho bzw. das Auto zu dem Tacho.


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Hey, wenn du eine halbe Stunde lang von deiner Katze besprungen worden bist, hast du auch keine Lust mehr auf das Thema.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

HYUNDAI GETS! Hurensohnauto, hab ich übrigens nicht rausgefunden, war mein Handy - wie peinlich.
Ja okay, reden wir über was anderes - oder vielleicht gehe ich auch gleich Iron Man gucken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin übrigens Jailhouse Davis, und ihr so?


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

minus 15 grad und neuschnee und ich muss morgen ganz früh raus - bleh


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2012)

Boney Liver Thompkins 
Irgendwie nich so cool :/

Alternative wäre Pretty Hips Thompkins


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Mein Pornostar-Name würde mich eher interessieren.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Deanne Do-It-Yourself.
Hahah, also mir würde der gefallen 

Haben Männer auch Pornstar-Namen? Also ich will garnicht so tun als kenne ich keine Pornos, allerdings wüsste ich keinen Männlichen Darsteller.


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Deanne Do-It-Yourself.
> Hahah, also mir würde der gefallen
> 
> Haben Männer auch Pornstar-Namen? Also ich will garnicht so tun als kenne ich keine Pornos, allerdings wüsste ich keinen Männlichen Darsteller.



Netter Versuch, gar nicht übel. 

http://gangstaname.com/names/porn

*Sweatee Fuzzynuts*


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

SIR RAMMER!
http://gangstaname.com/names/porn


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mein Pornostar-Name würde mich eher interessieren.



http://gangstaname.com/names/porn


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> *Sweatee Fuzzynuts*



Das klingt nach einer Süßigkeit.
Fuzzynuts alleine klingt sogar hößt,.. eh keine Ahnung aber nicht erotisch.


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

OMG, haben wir jetzt alle unabhängig voneinander den gleichen Link gepostet? ^^


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

naja denk mal sind random namen generator ^^

http://rumandmonkey....s/namegen/1010/

gibts laut google noch

es gibt auf facebook noch ne seite wo du das das generien kannst aber dann wirds automatisch auf deiner pinwand gepostet ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Sieht so aus.

Bei dem 2ten Generator bin ich *Albert Bob "The Bandit"*, gefällt mir tatsächlich etwas besser als Sir Rammer (wobei der auch was hat..).

Hunter Moore wäre nen guter Name für einen Darsteller, dabei wär sogar egal welches Geschlecht dieser hat :>


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

ich fand deinen anderen forumavatar besser deanne 

als den rap typen jetzt


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

*Butt Sticky*


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich fand deinen anderen forumavatar besser deanne
> 
> als den rap typen jetzt



Das ist kein Rap-Typ, alter Mann! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ondo3D_Eonc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kein Rap, sondern verdammt noch mal eine meiner Lieblingsbands! Aber du bist ja eh eher so ein Weicher, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Ahahaha!


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

Hmm, wobei Hollerin' Liver Davis ist nicht übel.


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Hahaha, Hunter Moore, ahaha. Wobei der meiner Meinung nach nur so hart tut.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

BUTT STICKY :''D


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> BUTT STICKY :''D



Mein Schwager hats besser getroffen:


*Mister Kung-fu Grip*


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Oh Gott, der Typ auf der ersten Seite von IAU ist ja mal mega-fies.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hahaha, Hunter Moore, ahaha. Wobei der meiner Meinung nach nur so hart tut.



Ich wusste das du es checkst, hehehe. Ja das mag sein, aber das finde ich garnicht weiter verwerflich. "Hart tun" hat in unserem Gespräch gerade sowieso ne andere Bedeutung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh Gott, der Typ auf der ersten Seite von IAU ist ja mal mega-fies.



IAU?


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> IAU?



Darf man hier sicherlich nicht weiter erläutern...


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> IAU?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u66uCVm-rWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Um das mal vorsichtig verständlich zu machen.

Und @Deanne, ouch, aber mutig sind sie.. xD


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

iau sowas fieses wie die seite die du damals gepostet hast ?

naja für mich sah das halt erst so aus 

und warum bin ich ein weicher bzw was ist das ?


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Verdammt, lass das doch! Der arme Kerl geht jetzt auf die Seite und kotzt sich die Tastatur voll.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

vieleicht hat er eine von den abwischbaren tastarturen


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

Also es geht nicht um die International Astronomic Union, ja? Und auch nicht um die International Association of Universities.

Häää?


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

es geht um die Internationale Armbrustschützen Union

ceiwyn auf eigene gefahr geh auf deannes profil scroll beim gästebuch runter bis zum eintrag von seanbuddha am 27ten oktober und google danach


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und warum bin ich ein weicher bzw was ist das ?



Weicher Kerl! See? ^^

Du kommst hier manchmal wie ein zurückhaltender, alter Mann rüber, dem man die ganzen gestörten Insider, Memes und Online-Trends immer erklären muss. ^^

@Ceiwyn: Du hast Post.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Reden wir doch über Musik bitte. 

Ich höre grade Chevelle und verdammte.. ich find die so geil.
Chuck Ragan ist atm aber auch viel gehört von mir, hört euch ruhig mal "The Boat" auf YouTube an - noch ist es ja legal.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

Hab mir das neue Nightwish-Album gekauft und war mega enttäuscht. Natürlich war mir klar, dass es nichts mehr mit dem Stil mit Tarja zu tun hat - aber DAS? So unfassbar schwach...


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Hahahaha, ich hab Ceiwyn eine Erklärung geschickt. Boah, der hängt bis morgen früh über der Kloschüssel, ich sags dir.

@Nightwish: Ich mag die Band nicht, aber Tarja fand ich immer dermaßen unsympathisch, furchtbare Frau.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Ich mochte Nightwish noch nie, ich musste sie mal auf Rock am Ring ertragen aber der Soundmann fand die wohl auch scheiße so das sie nach einem Song dank technischen Schwierigkeiten nurnoch erzählt und sich mit absolut vollgeschüttet haben - das war mir dann ganz sympathisch.

Übrigens bin ich der beste Themenwechsler ever.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Weicher Kerl! See? ^^
> 
> Du kommst hier manchmal wie ein zurückhaltender, alter Mann rüber, dem man die ganzen gestörten Insider, Memes und Online-Trends immer erklären muss. ^^
> 
> @Ceiwyn: Du hast Post.



so alt bin ich auch wieder nicht ^^

und inzwischen weiss ich wie facebook funktioniert und heute endlich mit t9 klargekommen beim handy beim sms tippen ^^

bin zwar sonst fit mit technik aber da ich nicht mit dem internet aufgewachsen bin sind habe ich es nicht so leicht mit dem trend mitzuhalten


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Übrigens bin ich der beste Themenwechsler ever.



Ceiwyn bezeichnet IAU als "Fetischisten-Seite"!! Skandal, das können wir nicht auf uns sitzen lassen!!


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

War ich wirklich auf der richtigen Seite? Ich meine, ich sehe zwar nicht unbedingt gern den Harten Helmut von anderen Jungs, aber kotzen muss ich davon nicht. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hahahaha, ich hab Ceiwyn eine Erklärung geschickt. Boah, der hängt bis morgen früh über der Kloschüssel, ich sags dir.



Ach quatsch, der bookmarked sich die Seite.
Eh und emocore hat mich wieder etwas eingeholt - jedenfalls genieße ich Abends beim Lesen gerade ganz gerne etwas From Autumn To Ashes - ist aber sehr speziell und ich denke das die wohl nichtmal Deanne mag.


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> War ich wirklich auf der richtigen Seite? Ich meine, ich sehe zwar nicht unbedingt gern den Harten Helmut von anderen Jungs, aber kotzen muss ich davon nicht. ^^



Dann blätter mal weiter. Da kommen ein paar Geschosse, da vergeht es dir. Ich sag nur: innovative Aufbewahrungsmöglichkeiten für Klebestifte und Textmarker.

@FATA: Die habe ich früher geliebt. "Short Stories..." ist immer noch großartig.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Waaas fetish? Amateurbitchfetish orwhat? 
Ich muss über die Seite eher lachen als das ich davon auch nur irgendwas erotisch finden würde. Also um mich hier mal öffentlich rauszureden!


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ach quatsch, der bookmarked sich die Seite.



Ich hab eher flugs die Chronik gelöscht, um peinliche Erklärungen vorzubeugen, wenn meine Freundin mal wieder den Laptop benutzt.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dann blätter mal weiter. Da kommen ein paar Geschosse, da vergeht es dir. Ich sag nur: innovative Aufbewahrungsmöglichkeiten für Klebestifte und Textmarker.
> 
> @FATA: Die habe ich früher geliebt. "Short Stories..." ist immer noch großartig.



Oah fick dich, ich habs bis eben erfolgreich verdrängt gehabt, echt.
Und @FATA <3 
Mochtest du Warship? Also ich fands schon dezent geil, leider nur 1 Album.

@Ceiwyn
Ich bin enttäuscht. Startseite hätte das werden müssen!


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Wie gesagt, da waren mal Mädels aus meinem erweiterten Bekanntenkreis dabei und die haben nicht gut abgeschnitten.

Ich mochte die ersten beiden FATA-Alben, das war ja die Emocore-Hochphase, danach war die Luft raus.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Gnargoyles, hihihih.
Ich könnte da auch Bilder von ner Ex hochladen, allerdings weiß ich a. nicht wo ich die Bilder noch habe und b. mag ich sie eigentlich noch - fände das dann doch nicht richtig, bin ja doch eher der liebe Kerl :>


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Ich könnte mich da sogar dezent selbst hochladen, wenn ich Bock hätte. Haha.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

ceiwyn biste sicher mit dem fetish bezeichnung ?

weil ich denk mal nicht das leute von den fotos sexuell eregt werden - ich habe damals den fehler gemacht und war auf der seite als die seite gepostet wurde hier ^^


----------



## Magogan (3. Februar 2012)

Die Werbung um diese Uhrzeit ist ja echt ein wenig versaut ... Und von 3 verschiedenen Spots war einer doppelt dabei.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

Phuu, manche Leute haben echt seltsame sexuelle Vorlieben. 

Gott, wirf mein Hirn in die Biegung eines Flusses!


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die Werbung um diese Uhrzeit ist ja echt ein wenig versaut ... Und von 3 verschiedenen Spots war einer doppelt dabei.



Es geht hier gerade eh um versaute Seiten.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Ich kann mit Stolz behaupten dass ich das nicht könnte, nicht ohne erst Bilder zu schießen - HA!


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich kann mit Stolz behaupten dass ich das nicht könnte, nicht ohne erst Bilder zu schießen - HA!



Ich sag nur Suicidegirls. Dumdidum.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich da sogar dezent selbst hochladen, wenn ich Bock hätte. Haha.



Ach, von dir gibts auch solche Bilder? Also DAS hätte ich nun nicht gedacht, wo du doch so brav rüberkommst. 

Aber faustdick hinter den Ohren... jaja, so ists immer.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

@magogan bei mir kommt nur teleshop werbung zu schlager cds ^^

auf was für sendern biste das versaute werbung kommt ?

dsf,eurosport, tele5 ? ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Mhn ja, aber die Bilder sind ja eher in den Babe-Bereich zu ordnen - also eher ansehlich und auch nicht ganz nackt und extrem weit von.. naja lassen wir das ;D 
Oder irre ich mich etwa?


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mhn ja, aber die Bilder sind ja eher in den Babe-Bereich zu ordnen - also eher ansehlich und auch nicht ganz nackt und extrem weit von.. naja lassen wir das ;D
> Oder irre ich mich etwa?



Ja, schön sind sie, Hochglanz-Style. Aber erfüllen auch alle Voraussetzungen für ein T-Shirt. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

Hab ich da vorhin nicht so ein seltsames Wesen mit zwei Brüsten und einem Gegenstück - also nicht dem originalen Gegenstück untenrum sondern mit dem gegenteiligen Gegenstück gesehen? Versteht ihr mich?


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Phuu, manche Leute haben echt seltsame sexuelle Vorlieben.
> 
> Gott, wirf mein Hirn in die Biegung eines Flusses!



Schlimme Folgen hatte auch der Beischlaf eines jungen Paares, das so heftig ins Liebesspiel vertieft war, dass die Frau wie wild an der Nase des Mannes herumlutschte. Es kam, wie es kommen musste: Ihren Höhepunkt erlebend biss die Dame ihrem Mann ein Stück seines Riechorgans ab.




Aus der russischen Republik Mordwinien -die gibt es wirklich - hört man bei uns normalerweise wenig bis gar nichts. Und nun das: Wie die Prawda berichtete, ereignete sich in der mordwinischen Stadt Rusajewka ein Sexunfall, der an Kuriosität kaum zu überbieten ist. Zunächst bereitete ein russisches Pärchen in der heimischen Küche lediglich ein paar Eierkuchen zu. Doch der Duft der mordwinischen Spezialität muss auf die beiden wie ein Aphrodisiakum gewirkt haben, denn schon bald fing die Frau an, ihren Freund oral zu befriedigen.

In der Zwischenzeit kümmerte sich der Mann um die Eierkuchen und nahm die Pfanne vom Herd. An dieser Stelle nahm das Unheil seinen Lauf, denn die heiße Pfanne entglitt seinen Händen und fiel auf den Kopf seiner Partnerin, die vor Schmerzen kräftig die Zähne zusammenbiss. Dumm nur, dass sie zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch den Penis ihres Freundes im Mund hatte. Verzichten muss der Mann auf sein bestes Stück jedoch nicht. Er kam gerade noch mal mit einer Bisswunde davon.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Na dann, hau rein. Frag doch Hunter ob er 2 Shirts rausrückt für deine Pics - ich hätte gern eins


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab ich da vorhin nicht so ein seltsames Wesen mit zwei Brüsten und einem Gegenstück - also nicht dem originalen Gegenstück untenrum sondern mit dem gegenteiligen Gegenstück gesehen? Versteht ihr mich?



Sowas ist da ganz normal. Ich finde es spannender, wenn man auf den Fotos nicht genau erkennt, ob man nun eine dicke Frau oder 200 Kilo Hackfleisch-Pudding vor sich hat.



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Na dann, hau rein. Frag doch Hunter ob er 2 Shirts rausrückt für deine Pics - ich hätte gern eins



SG produziert aber keine verwackelten Handybilder. Damit bin ich raus. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

Das erinnert mich mal an einen Fall, der ich in der Gerichtsakte vor mir hatte. Ich darf ja keine Details nennen, nur so viel: Er war ein Pferdefreund, hat sich immer wieder auf den Hof geschlichen um Stuten manufakturisch zu beglücken. Und in der Anstalt hat man unter seinem Bett Pferdehefte für Mädchen gefunden.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

das fällt ja unter tierquälerei bei uns nur ceiwyn und ist eine ordnungswidrikeit ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Naja besser die Pferde als die kleinen Mädchen 

@Deanne ich leihe dir mein Handy, np.
Ich will auch nicht dabei sein (hahah, ich würds ja doch sehen), ich will nur son Shirt.


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Naja besser die Pferde als die kleinen Mädchen
> 
> @Deanne ich leihe dir mein Handy, np.
> Ich will auch nicht dabei sein (hahah, ich würds ja doch sehen), ich will nur son Shirt.



Schnickschnack, für die SG-Bilder krieg ich sicher 10 Shirts. Dann kriegen die anderen Freaks hier auch gleich welche.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Bäm, gutes Mädchen!


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

was für t shirts sind das überhaupt ?

ceiwyn ^^ hat dich die seite so aufgeregt das du deanne ohne shrt sehen willst ? ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

Was für Shirts? Mit Deanne? Warum nicht ohne Shirt?

Oder worum gehts?

Kommt darauf an. Wenn sie auch auf dieser Seite war, hab ich sie jedenfalls nicht erkannt. Aber vielleicht war sie ja dieser 200 Pfund Klotz, die sich... nein, ich sags nicht.


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Lasst euch das mal von dem netten Onkel erklären, die Mutti muss jetzt ins Bett.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Bilder von Deanne getauscht gegen Shirts von Brbrllbr.
Das sind dann so welche "I saw you naked on Brbllbr" und andere insider aufgedruckt, ganz witzig - finde ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube, ich sollte auch ins Bett. 

Aber immerhin ist es mir gelungen, den Nachtschwärmer wiederzubeleben (mit ein klein wenig Unterstützung).


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Bilder von Deanne getauscht gegen Shirts von Brbrllbr.
> Das sind dann so welche "I saw you naked on Brbllbr" und andere insider aufgedruckt, ganz witzig - finde ich jedenfalls.



Sehr richtig, vielen Dank.

Da ich aber befürchte, dass mich Hunter Moore dann sofort heiraten will, sollte ich vielleicht doch davon absehen. Hahaha. So, jetzt muss ich aber wirklich pennen.

Nacht, ihr kranken Freaks.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

Wer ist eigentlich dieser Hunter Moore?


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Das Kompliment gebe ich zurück, gute Nacht.

So, welchem Thema widmen wir uns jetzt?

@Ceiwyn, der Betreiber dieser Seite und allerdings auch ein sehr verhasster Mensch (wegen dieser Seite), witziger Typ.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich dieser Hunter Moore?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

Ich hab grad in dem Porno-Namensgenerator einen Freund von mir eingegeben:


*Corporal Jam*

Mein Gott, der Junge wiegt vielleicht 60 Kilo... ich krieg das Bild nicht aus dem Kopf.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Hahaha, aber sorry.. Digga.. Butt Sticky? AHAHAHA. Ich komm darauf nicht klar.
Ich geb da auch mal nen paar Kumpels von mir ein.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

Ich hab schon immer gewusst, dass mein bescheuerter Vorname ein dunkles Geheimnis birgt.

Schneemaus ist übrigens Cindy Stroker. Passt wohl auch ganz gut. Wobei ich ihren Vornamen nicht kenne. Oder doch? Hmm...


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

bin mal off gute nacht - treibt es nicht zu wild


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Du hast einen bescheuerten Vornamen?

Also hier haben wir noch:
Maxx Cucumber
Ronn Sinn (!)
Slappy the Really Famous Porn Star (WTF?)

Pft


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

Nacht. Und träum von schönen Bildern... ^^

Kennst du Kara Sinn? Das ist Angela Merkel.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

du hast ja die böse seite geschaut ich nicht ^^

wahrscheinlich bis jetzt für immer verdorben ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich bis jetzt für immer verdorben ^^



Kann nicht schaden. Gute Nacht ^^


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

bis er eine anzeige bekommt oder sich bei einer exotischen sexpraktikt verletzt ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

Hmm, dem Nachnamen nach bin ich:

SIR HUMP!




> oder sich bei einer exotischen sexpraktikt verletzt ^^



Glücklicherweise gehören zu solchen Praktiken in der Regel zwei. ^^

Da fällt mir noch eine Anekdote ein, die ich auf einer etwas speziellen Seite gelesen habe. Dort hat jemand nach dem ... wie soll ich das jugendfrei ausdrücken? Nun, er ist von hinten eingeparkt bei seiner Freundin und fand hinterher ein Stück Mais.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hmm, dem Nachnamen nach bin ich:
> 
> SIR HUMP!
> 
> ...



to *hump* so. [_vulg._]
jmdn. bumsen [_vulg._] | _bumste, gebumst_ |


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

Naja, ich geh dann auch mal pennen. Fast 5 Stunden Nachtschwärmer... und morgen wieder früh raus. Also nacht ihr.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Okay gute Nacht Mädels


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Da fällt mir noch eine Anekdote ein, die ich auf einer etwas speziellen Seite gelesen habe. Dort hat jemand nach dem ... wie soll ich das jugendfrei ausdrücken? Nun, er ist von hinten eingeparkt bei seiner Freundin und fand hinterher ein Stück Mais.



Verdammt, warum bin ich gestern so früh ins Bett gegangen, es schien gerade erst spannend zu werden.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Verdammt, warum bin ich gestern so früh ins Bett gegangen, es schien gerade erst spannend zu werden.



Ekelhaft!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2012)

> Kader Arif, Berichterstatter für ACTA im Europäischen Parlament, ist von seinem Amt mit folgenden Worten zurückgetreten:&#8222;Ich möchte den gesamten Vorgang, der zur Unterzeichnung dieses Abkommens geführt hat, auf das Schärfste anprangern: Keine Einbindung einer Nicht-Regierungs-Organisation; mangelnde Transparenz von Anbeginn der Verhandlungen an; wiederholte Verschiebungen der Unterzeichnung des Abkommens, ohne dass je eine Erklärung dafür abgegeben wurde; das Ignorieren der Forderungen des Europäischen Parlaments trotz mehrerer Beschlüsse unserer Versammlung."
> 
> &#8222;Als Berichterstatter dieses Textes habe ich noch nie solche Manöver des rechten Flügel dieses Parlamentes beobachtet: Mit einem beschleunigten Vorgang wurde das Abkommen verabschiedet, bevor die Öffentlichkeit alarmiert werden konnte. Dadurch wurde dem Europäischen Parlament die Rechte genommen, seine Meinung auszudrücken und, die berechtigten Forderungen der Bürger und Bürgerinnen als Argument vorzubringen."
> 
> ...



Klick


Nabend


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2012)

Nabend :3

Kein Internet mehr für uns :s


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2012)

Argh... STO oder ME?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Argh... STO oder ME?



ME ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2012)

Mass Effect^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß, du sollst es spielen xD Werde es vor Teil 3 auch nochmal durchzocken, da man den Spielstand dann ja importieren kann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2012)

Dann pack da kein verdammtes Fragezeichen hin! ^^

Eben genau deswegen aber ich habe auch ein starkes Bedürfnis meine neue Odyssey Class, USS Charybdis zu fliegen und ein paar Borg in den Arsch zu treten...


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2012)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2012)

Beleidigst du etwa mein Fragezeichen ?!


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2012)

Ja das tue ich!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2012)

OK ok ok... ich will nicht in einer Welt leben, in der Fragezeichen diskriminiert werden!!1111!

/deleteaccount


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2012)

Mission Accomplished!


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2012)

Ist mein Bruder nicht süß 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (3. Februar 2012)

Abend.


----------



## H2OTest (3. Februar 2012)

Ich würde den Namen zensieren Olli


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich würde den Namen zensieren Olli



Das war beabsichtigt


----------



## H2OTest (3. Februar 2012)

Hmm na dann

Schönes Mädchen auf deinem Bild


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Hmm na dann
> 
> Schönes Mädchen auf deinem Bild



Ist ne gute Freundin aus der Schule


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Februar 2012)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine Zockernacht mit Red Bull


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine Zockernacht mit Red Bull



Hört sich gut an,welches Spiel ?


----------



## H2OTest (3. Februar 2012)

nene heute werde ich net alt .., Meine Oma hat morgen um 9:30 bis 10:00 einen handwerker bestellt ...


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nene heute werde ich net alt .., Meine Oma hat morgen um 9:30 bis 10:00 einen handwerker bestellt ...



Njoa dann kannste locker bis 12 Uhr schlafen, allerdings auch noch länger weil ein Handwerker deine Anwesenheit nicht braucht?!


----------



## H2OTest (3. Februar 2012)

er kommt in mein Zimmer ...


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an,welches Spiel ?



WoW suchten!


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Und? Weichste aufs Sofa aus


----------



## H2OTest (3. Februar 2012)

sagen wir es so .. er beansprucht alle Räume, weil er was an den Fenstern macht...


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Sehe da nicht das Problem wieso man da nicht weiterschlafen kann xD


----------



## H2OTest (3. Februar 2012)

... hmm jajajaja


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Februar 2012)

Coldplay + WoW Oldschool = Perfekt


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Kurz vorm sterben und irgendwie ein bisschen auf Paracetamol ... D:


----------



## H2OTest (4. Februar 2012)

Ich+Gleich was zutrinken + Mein Bett = dringend notwendig


Gute Nacht Schwärmer


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kurz vorm sterben und irgendwie ein bisschen auf Paracetamol ... D:



Wat?!?!


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wat?!?!



Mandelentzündung bringt mich um und dann hat Mama mir Paracetamol gegeben und es wohl ein bisschen überdosiert


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Februar 2012)

Drogi^^


----------



## win3ermute (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mama mir Paracetamol gegeben und es wohl ein bisschen überdosiert



Man kann den "kleinen Bruder von ASS" überdosieren? Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Was passiert denn nach ca. 50 Tabletten (soviel braucht es wohl für eine Überdosis) Paras? Will man dann freiwillig WinVista neuinstallieren?

Mir ist langweilig - ich datensichere hier vor mich hin. Also unterhaltet mich - wofür sei*t* ihr sonst da?!

Edit: In fett gesetzt. Das ist mir fast peinlich.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

War ja nicht nur Paracetamol sondern auch ne halbe Flasche Hustensaft in verbindung mit Antibotika .. 

öh unterhaltung mh 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2V5hkZsQiFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Februar 2012)

*gähn* ich trink mir jetzt wasser, mach ein paar inis damit ich mein moggset gleichf ertig hab. Stell dann ein Bild davon hierrein


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Februar 2012)

Hier, Unterhaltung: http://www.gameone.de/blog/2012/2/trailerpark-1-der-tod-spielt-minecraft-und-verhext-fuballer

/e
Andernfalls empfehle ich VODs von gecasteten (scheiß Wort) eSport Matches, welches Game auch immer.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Verdammt, warum bin ich gestern so früh ins Bett gegangen, es schien gerade erst spannend zu werden.



die nacht war auf jedenfalls so aufregend für deathstyle das es sich lust&hiebe bestellte ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mir das gekauft und ich wollte das schon letzte Woche haben, da gabs das aber nicht und deswegen habe ich mir einen Carnage Comic gekauft!


----------



## Arosk (4. Februar 2012)

DAS KRÄNKSTE !!!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/de/battlereport/show/19625756/1/189329601/


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2012)

Ich eröffne mal den einzig wahren Spam-Thread mit den Worten:

Ich hasse es Bukkit-Plugin einzustellen. :S


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Nabend 

Grad 450 FB "Freunde" gelöscht ,mh jetzt kann ich immerhin sagen das ich jeden aus meiner Freundesliste kenne.


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend


----------



## Konov (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Grad 450 FB "Freunde" gelöscht ,mh jetzt kann ich immerhin sagen das ich jeden aus meiner Freundesliste kenne.



Hört sich sinnvoll an. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Grad einen Furz gelassen.

Guten abend!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2012)

This was a triumph...


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Grad einen Furz gelassen.



Hört sich sinnvoll an. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Konov (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hört sich sinnvoll an. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!



Danke!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> This was a triumph...



I'm making a note here...


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Danke!



Bitte


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Februar 2012)

Hallöchen! *Bier heb*


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

It's hard to overstate my satisfaction.


----------



## Tilbie (4. Februar 2012)

Abend die Herren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2012)

Aperture Science, we do what we must - be-cause we can...

BTW: OMGOSH a wild Sean with a beer appears!


----------



## H2OTest (4. Februar 2012)

The cake is a lie


----------



## Tilbie (4. Februar 2012)

Ka ob ihrs schon kennt aber:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JZIVmKOdrBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2012)

Dieses Lotto ist voll doof, da gewinnt man nie ...


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Dieses Lotto ist voll doof, da gewinnt man nie ...



Can't tell if trolling or ..


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Can't tell if trolling or ..


Ach komm, du hättest die 19 Millionen Euro auch gerne gehabt ...


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ach komm, du hättest die 19 Millionen Euro auch gerne gehabt ...



Ja


----------



## Legendary (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Can't tell if trolling or ..


Da muss ich dir seit langem mal wieder recht geben!


----------



## H2OTest (4. Februar 2012)

Olli, geht es dir besser?


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Olli, geht es dir besser?



Ja mir gehts viel besser ,danke der Nachfrage


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2012)

Ich habe heute schon eine Million mit der Wer wird Milionär App gewonnen ... Die Fragen sind echt viel zu einfach ... 

Leider wird mir das Geld nicht überwiesen ...


----------



## H2OTest (4. Februar 2012)

das ist doch schön


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xapX6haEKCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*_*


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das ist auch schön


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2012)

Die Leute scheinen meine Threads im offiziellen WoW-Forum zu mögen, hab heute einen erstellt und schon wieder 5 Seiten lang Oo


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Ich schwörer dir der Kerl ist ein Troll


----------



## H2OTest (4. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2012)

Ich? Nein, ich bin Draenei


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich? Nein, ich bin Draenei







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gkfVdrtLcRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




?


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5dI6mPDCqEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


?


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c4wHJqqud3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



RKRG

Reflox kommt reingeschissen


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Hab's eben angeguckt, bei 3:51:29 sieht man im Hintergrund die Titanik untergehen.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Junge junge junge ich lieg jetzt seit fast 75 Stunden im Bett


----------



## H2OTest (4. Februar 2012)

das ist grausam ..
hatte ich auch schonmal


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

und ich hab 3 1/2 Kilo abgenommen


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte mal 9 Monate Husten - ist aber während der Zeit immer besser geworden, in der ersten Woche hab ich so viel gehustet, dass ich nicht zur Schule gehen konnte, um die anderen nicht so sehr zu stören xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2012)

Meine Nase juckt.


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> und ich hab 3 1/2 Kilo abgenommen



Du liegst krank im Bett und nimmst ab. Ich mach täglich Training hier und nimm nur zu. D:


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du liegst krank im Bett und nimmst ab. Ich mach täglich Training hier und nimm nur zu. D:



Du baust Muskeln auf


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Meine Nase juckt.


Nicht drin bohren


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Du baust Muskeln auf



2 Meter hoch 2 Meter breit isch wie Mauer verstescht du?


----------



## H2OTest (4. Februar 2012)

Ich hab auch extrem viel abgenommen, durfte nicht wirklich was essen lag im kh und hab mich fast nur flüssig ernährt


----------



## tonygt (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> und ich hab 3 1/2 Kilo abgenommen



Manche freuen sich darüber ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nicht drin bohren



Die ist verstopft, wäre also nicht sehr vorteilhaft


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> 2 Meter hoch 2 Meter breit isch wie Mauer verstescht du?



Kante


----------



## Arosk (4. Februar 2012)

Schinken?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kante



Ecke


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich hab auch extrem viel abgenommen, durfte nicht wirklich was essen lag im kh und hab mich fast nur flüssig ernährt



Ich konnta auch nichts essen und hab mich irgendwie über Eis und Weingummie am Leben gehalten.


----------



## win3ermute (4. Februar 2012)

töten...


----------



## H2OTest (4. Februar 2012)

Ich bin breiter als die Schränke bei ikea


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2012)

Die wollen mich ver-apple-n ... Ich soll zum Bestätigen, ob ich mindestens 17 Jahre alt bin, einfach auf OK drücken. Interessant.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> töten...


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich bin breiter als die Schränke bei ikea







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NBWkSd_BFWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die wollen mich ver-apple-n ... Ich soll zum Bestätigen, ob ich mindestens 17 Jahre alt bin, einfach auf OK drücken. Interessant.



Ist genau so wie bei den Pornoseiten "Blabla enthält Adult-Content, bitte bestätigen sie, dass sie mindestens 18 Jahre alt sind"

Seriously...


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ist genau so wie bei den Pornoseiten "Blabla enthält Adult-Content, bitte bestätigen sie, dass sie mindestens 18 Jahre alt sind"
> 
> Seriously...



Die 3. häufigste Internetlüge


----------



## H2OTest (4. Februar 2012)

Und die anderen Beiden?


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Nutzungebendingungen gelesen und äh


----------



## win3ermute (4. Februar 2012)

a) Ich bin volljährig
b) Ich habe die AGB gelesen
c) Ich hab nix gemacht!


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Und die anderen Beiden?



1) AGB gelesen
2) Dass man offline war (als offline anzeigen usw.)


----------



## H2OTest (4. Februar 2012)

Unterhaltet mich !


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vrYsQ8nNmIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Februar 2012)

ach olli mich als mordekaiser juckt das nicht


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Unterhaltet mich !



Okay warte, ich hol meine Band!

And 1

1 
2
3 
GO!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5I0hD5jLvas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Unterhaltet mich !



*Auf einem Einrad Bälle jonglierend und Mundharmonikaspielend vor H2O umherfahr*
Kann jemand sehr gut mit Photoshop umgehen?


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ach olli mich als mordekaiser juckt das nicht



Mich als Galio auch nicht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2012)

Wer bist denn du im Video Reflox ? :3


----------



## H2OTest (4. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Auf einem Einrad Bälle jonglierend und Mundharmonikaspielend vor H2O umherfahr*



ja!!! *beifall klatsch*


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ja!!! *beifall klatsch*



Grad mit'nem Kumpel ne troll lane gespielt. Ich hab Galio und er Morde gepickt. Beide auf full Tank gespielt. Als Gegner hatten wir Ziggs und Cassio ,die tun mir jetzt noch leid


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wer bist denn du im Video Reflox ? :3



Natürlich der in der Mitte mit der erotischen Frisur :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Grad mit'nem Kumpel ne troll lane gespielt. Ich hab Galio und er Morde gepickt. Beide auf full Tank gespielt. Als Gegner hatten wir Ziggs und Cassio ,die tun mir jetzt noch leid



Hipster oder was ?


----------



## H2OTest (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Grad mit'nem Kumpel ne troll lane gespielt. Ich hab Galio und er Morde gepickt. Beide auf full Tank gespielt. Als Gegner hatten wir Ziggs und Cassio ,die tun mir jetzt noch leid



Es gibt epische troll lanes : 

Blitz ap shaco
Soraka Cassio (bot lane!)


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hipster oder was ?



bisschen


soso CM PUNK ist also veganer und deswegen besser als wir alle soso


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Februar 2012)

Immer diese Hipster. Schande


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Immer diese Hipster. Schande



Besser Hipster als Azzlack


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Hoffentlich fickt Big Show in jetzt


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> bisschen
> 
> 
> soso CM PUNK ist also veganer und deswegen besser als wir alle soso



Veganer an die Macht!


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Veganer an die Macht!



Bitte nicht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Veganer an die Macht!



Da spricht der Alkohol, oder ? ;3


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Beste Teamkombo :
Morde
Galio
Amumu 
Sona
Garen


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

Ich will aber Rippchen essen und mich wie ein T-Rex fühlen :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich will aber Rippchen essen und mich wie ein T-Rex fühlen :<



Du weißt, was man über T-Rex sagt ?


----------



## win3ermute (4. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich will aber Rippchen essen und mich wie ein T-Rex fühlen :<



So ohne Grill wäre das Leben für mich nicht mal mehr halb so sinnvoll... und nein: Gemüse verbrennen macht nicht mal halb so viel Spaß!


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du weißt, was man über T-Rex sagt ?



MMRROOOOOAAAAAAAAR!


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Februar 2012)

Fleisch ist heutzutage nicht mehr ethisch vertretbar in 99% der Fälle!


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

Ich bin Schweizer. I'm the 1%


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Fleisch ist heutzutage nicht mehr ethisch vertretbar in 99% der Fälle!



Was ich mit Mädchen mache ist in bestimmten Kreisen der USA auch nicht ethisch vertretbar.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Februar 2012)

Olli ... der war jetzt unnötig *lach*


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Was ich mit Mädchen mache ist in bestimmten Kreisen der USA auch nicht ethisch vertretbar.



Du hast einen Schnurrbart?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2012)

Kissenschlachten sind in den USA verboten ? Srsly ? 

3:


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kissenschlachten sind in den USA verboten ? Srsly ?
> 
> 3:



Nur erlaubt wenn einer ein Russe, Kommunist, Iraner oder Nazi ist.

Und die Amis gewinnen so oder so, ist von vornheirein festgelegt.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Februar 2012)

CTP
Capture the Pillow


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Was ich mit Mädchen mache ist in bestimmten Kreisen der USA auch nicht ethisch vertretbar.



Sex auf Trampolinen ist in den USA verboten?


----------



## win3ermute (4. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kissenschlachten sind in den USA verboten ? Srsly ?



Unnötige Gewalt gegen eine Minderheit (hier: Kissen).


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> CTP
> Capture the Pillow



I'm Russian Commander, I'm not giving super evil gas pillow to you!


----------



## H2OTest (4. Februar 2012)

Got the pillow, im under heavy fire, need air support, now, now, now!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Got the pillow, im under heavy fire, need air support, now, now, now!



3x Kill-Streak - Ready for Predator-Missle...


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

Team H2O here's Overlord, pillow support incoming.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Got the pillow, im under heavy fire, need air support, now, now, now!



Requested permission. Air support incoming.


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2012)

Antworte Max, den meisten hier wohl eher als Dominau bekannt. o,o


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

I'M BATMAN


----------



## H2OTest (4. Februar 2012)

7x Kill strike Pillow-Strike inbound.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> I'M BATMAN



hai baman, i'm piderman


----------



## Dominau (4. Februar 2012)

[yt]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=OtwjZBoqcY8[yt]


Nabööööönd Schwärmer 

Und wiedermal krieg ich das Einbetten nicht hin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> [yt]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=OtwjZBoqcY8[yt]
> 
> 
> Nabööööönd Schwärmer
> ...



ICH HABE DIESES LIED GESUCHT !!!!!!!! DANKE :3


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> [yt]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=OtwjZBoqcY8[yt]
> 
> 
> Nabööööönd Schwärmer
> ...



[media] [ /media]

:3

Oder ienfach das Knöpfchen mit den 3 Fensterchen :3


----------



## Dominau (5. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ICH HABE DIESES LIED GESUCHT !!!!!!!! DANKE :3



Öhm .. Bitteschön


----------



## Tikume (5. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> So ohne Grill wäre das Leben für mich nicht mal mehr halb so sinnvoll... und nein: Gemüse verbrennen macht nicht mal halb so viel Spaß!



Dieses gegrille finde ich dekadent. Du solltest dich vielleicht lieber mal auf löbliche Rohkost zurückbesinnen.


----------



## win3ermute (5. Februar 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dieses gegrille finde ich dekadent. Du solltest dich vielleicht lieber mal auf löbliche Rohkost zurückbesinnen.



Ich darf das - meine Dekadenz ist angeboren! Ich hab im Ausweis "Dekadenz" als "100 %ige Behinderung" eingetragen!

Jeder Hinweis darauf bzw. Ermahnung meinereines deswegen ist Diskriminierung!


----------



## Dominau (5. Februar 2012)

So, ich verabschiede mich auch schon wieder .. 
Bis Morgen Buffed!


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2012)

...

Team! The Russians are trying to capture the pillow!

:>


----------



## H2OTest (5. Februar 2012)

We're loosing the alpha pillow!


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

Pillow Down ,Pillow Down ! Need a Medic over here !!


----------



## H2OTest (5. Februar 2012)

Comming.

Shit, enemy electromagnetic pillow


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2012)

I'm out of pillows!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2012)

Darf man 2 Asperin-Tabletten an einem Tag nehmen ? 3:


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Darf man 2 Asperin-Tabletten an einem Tag nehmen ? 3:



Ist ja ein neuer Tag


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ist ja ein neuer Tag



Stimmt, TAKE ALL THE ASPERINS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Darf man 2 Asperin-Tabletten an einem Tag nehmen ? 3:



Do it for the lulz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Do it for the lulz



I'LL DO IT FOR THE PAIN!!!!!

Wenn ich irgendwann noch on bin, aber nicht mehr antworte, rufe jemand bitte 112. Danke


----------



## win3ermute (5. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendwann noch on bin, aber nicht mehr antworte, rufe jemand bitte 112. Danke



ASS ist nicht wirklich gefährlich. Du müsstest schon eine ganze Menge mehr schlucken, um Nachteile zu bemerken. Das ist nicht umsonst rezeptfrei...


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2012)

Wie stellst du dir das vor?^^
"Ja Güten Tag, sie müsstn ma rüber zum Shikari, der hat ne Aspirinüberdosis."


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie stellst du dir das vor?^^
> "Ja Güten Tag, sie müsstn ma rüber zum Shikari, der hat ne Aspirinüberdosis."



Seems legit or not ?


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

Kannst ja mal ne ganze Packung Asperin Complex mit Vodka nehmen


----------



## win3ermute (5. Februar 2012)

Bin gerade mal wieder geflasht, wie toll die Soundtracks der italienischen Filme der '70er und '80er waren... und selbstverständlich wie gut diese B-Movies sind...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal ne ganze Packung Asperin Complex mit Vodka nehmen



Bier tut's auch erstmal.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bier tut's auch erstmal.



mh asperin in bier mischen .. ih 
Aber wenn du das mit Vodka machst hast du "for the pain"


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Bin gerade mal wieder geflasht, wie toll die Soundtracks der italienischen Filme der '70er und '80er waren... und selbstverständlich wie gut diese B-Movies sind...



Nichts ist besser als die Musik um die 50ger :3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y1mkSm00kXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S9tKwSboJeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



YOU PROMISE ME HEAVEN THEN PUT ME TO HELL !!!


----------



## win3ermute (5. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nichts ist besser als die Musik um die 50ger :3



Anderer Stil halt. Mag auch einiges aus den 50ern, aber als "das Beste" würde ich das Zeuch nicht einordnen. Gab ein paar Highlights (Jerry Lee Lewis z. B.), aber insgesamt bevorzuge ich dann doch einen anderen Stil.

Mal ein paar Beispiele zu den Soundtracks:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aDf4mmC3hQ[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9dtni-p_9w[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tliojZDIFVg&ob=av2n[/youtube]

Und mein derzeitiger persönlicher Liebling:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGbtm4Ra8Uo[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KUwjNBjqR-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jXgx1kWfNY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



WIR WERDEN ALLE VOR OHRWÜRMERN STERBEN xD


----------



## win3ermute (5. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> WIR WERDEN ALLE VOR OHRWÜRMERN STERBEN xD



Das... (schnappt fassungslos nach Luft) ist verdammte Körperverletzung!


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

<3


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> WIR WERDEN ALLE VOR OHRWÜRMERN STERBEN xD



Hör auf mir spukt das schon immer im Kopf rum:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1YecpznYG14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ih6o5KXuhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ololo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2012)

GEMA saved my life 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UFmmQj9yVtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




utorak <3


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HFIhREdNN2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3 =D


----------



## win3ermute (5. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ololo



töten... das braucht wieder Stunden, um die Gehörgänge mit guter Musik auszuspülen...

Da, Ohrwurm *muhahaha*:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvNvlhzTS54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2012)

Ach, mit Clutch geht das 10 Sekunden




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kx6FV2qR2TY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Randomy ist wieder da -_-
Hoffe Gema war gnädig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2012)

Ach ja Comeback Kid... 

Btw Danke Reflox, noch nen Ohrwurm... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c_cCsFU6pak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Zum neutralisieren


----------



## Millijana (5. Februar 2012)

da klickt man unbedarft ein Vid an.. denkt an nix böses (guckt nciht auf den Titel) und zack zombies.. wäh!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOrc37wNUqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auf das kannst du unbedacht klicken  :3


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2012)

Millijana schrieb:


> da klickt man unbedarft ein Vid an.. denkt an nix böses (guckt nciht auf den Titel) und zack zombies.. wäh!



Zombies... Ich warte jeden Tag aufs neue auf die Zombie-Apokalypse
*Zigarette anmach und Shotgun durchladen*


----------



## win3ermute (5. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ach ja Comeback Kid...



War das ein Schrei nach mehr ^^?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-7M9o0anMwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die nächste Bude hat schallisoliert zu sein! Reicht schon, daß sich die Nachbarn beschweren, wenn man mit Kopfhörern wild durch die Bude springt!


----------



## Millijana (5. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Auf das kannst du unbedacht klicken  :3



ja doll, da träum ich aber sicher auch von...



Reflox schrieb:


> Zombies... Ich warte jeden Tag aufs neue auf die Zombie-Apokalypse
> *Zigarette anmach und Shotgun durchladen*



Großartig. Ich las smich einfach gleich fressen, dann hab ichs hinter mir..


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=suMaFXb7uPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (5. Februar 2012)

Millijana schrieb:


> da klickt man unbedarft ein Vid an.. denkt an nix böses (guckt nciht auf den Titel) und zack zombies.. wäh!



Du sollst ja auch der Musik zuhören und nicht stur auf das Video glotzen... Mann Mann Mann, muß man der Jugend eigentlich alles erklären?!


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2012)

Millijana schrieb:


> ja doll, da träum ich aber sicher auch von...
> 
> 
> 
> Großartig. Ich las smich einfach gleich fressen, dann hab ichs hinter mir..






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n9FMvfvkBro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Extra für dich, etwas wovon man nur gut träumt :3

Niemals! Stell dir das vor, du vor einer Horde Zombie, mit einer geladenen Ak47 und dann einfach... "COME AT ME YOU LITTLE PUSYY MOTHERF******"! 

Edit: Warum würfelt mein Netbook immer andere Links rein -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> War das ein Schrei nach mehr ^^?



Comback Kid ist sicher nicht mein Liebling, aber ist trotzdem schön die mal wieder zu hören.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PVFtRq81Ku8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hab ich eben auch wieder entdeckt, Mensch Mensch auch schon so alt...


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2012)

So come on and let me know...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C4JKdf2int0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (5. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab ich eben auch wieder entdeckt, Mensch Mensch auch schon so alt...



Pfff! DAS ist alt (und immer noch absolut kultig):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UW8UlY8eXCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gilt das heute als "Vintage-Hardcore" *giggle*?


----------



## Millijana (5. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lCvQWe3kZ7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



dann bring ich eben meine eigene Musik mit... tse..


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2012)

Millijana schrieb:


> dann bring ich eben meine eigene Musik mit... tse..



Schwizerprodukt cha nur guet si 

Wogegen ich doch eher Powerwolf bevorzuge 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WrSY5WwZXYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Pfff! DAS ist alt (und immer noch absolut kultig):
> 
> Gilt das heute als "Vintage-Hardcore" *giggle*?



Vintage Hardcore ?  Hört sich aber cool an, wenn man mal bedenkt, wat heute alles unter Hardcore fällt..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=grEfg_v_5b4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dit is UK-Hardcore, sehr geil  Ist aber eher die "neuere" Generation. Comeback Kid, H2O oder Terror sind wohl noch eine dahinter.


----------



## Millijana (5. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Schwizerprodukt cha nur guet si
> 
> Wogegen ich doch eher Powerwolf bevorzuge



Power metal ist nicht so meins


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

H20 ist geil. Die habe ich sogar schon mal live gesehen. 
Boss bei Hardcore ist ja wohl immer noch Carnifex


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2012)

Millijana schrieb:


> Power metal ist nicht so meins



Pirate Metal? :<


----------



## win3ermute (5. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Vintage Hardcore ?  Hört sich aber cool an, wenn man mal bedenkt, wat heute alles unter Hardcore fällt..



Das waren halt mit die Pioniere - "Cambodia über alles" und die dazugehörende LP sind von Anfang '80. Ist eine der "legendärsten" Bands der Rockgeschichte überhaupt, die sich allerdings auch total "verweigert" haben. Hatten damals ein Giger-Gemälde als Beilage zu einer LP, was zu einer Klage wegen Verbreitung von Pornographie führte. Der Prozess hat die Jungs ruiniert, auch wenn sie den Streit gewonnen haben. Im Grunde führte dieser Prozess zu den "Explicit Lyrics"-Aufklebern und ist einer der wichtigsten "Anti-Zensur-Prozessen" überhaupt in den Staaten.

Edit: Für das Giger-Gemälde mal "penis landscape giger" in der Bildersuche googeln. Ich bin zu feige, das zu verlinken ^^.



> Dit is UK-Hardcore, sehr geil  Ist aber eher die "neuere" Generation. Comeback Kid, H2O oder Terror sind wohl noch eine dahinter.



Ist ja nicht alles schlecht, weil es neu ist. Die "Sänger" hören sich aber an, als ob sie allesamt derselben "Baureihe" entstammen .


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2012)

Ach ja, die Zeit hätte ich gerne miterlebt...


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2012)

Blubb!


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JF5AA21Tae8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wenn ihr jemals mal ne schwarze Perle aufreißen wollt


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wenn ihr jemals mal ne schwarze Perle aufreißen wollt




Nö danke.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö danke.



Erstaunlicher Weise war das die einzig richtige Antwort


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Erstaunlicher Weise war das die einzig richtige Antwort



o.O

Ich empfand deine Aussage nur als politisch inkorrekt.


----------



## H2OTest (5. Februar 2012)

Mundo mitte was da los? 

so jetzt ist auf hier


----------



## Legendary (5. Februar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö danke.



Innen sind sie alle rosa...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Innen sind sie alle rosa...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wenn ihr jemals mal ne schwarze Perle aufreißen wollt



gott fühl ich mich alt - war noch mitten in den prüfungsvorbereitungen als der song auf viva hoch und runter lief ^^


bzw black eye peas damals ich jung war





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pYrVQP-IBmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




black eye peas heutzutage





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u9KQyoV9iGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




was ist nur passiert


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

haha guck mal auf der seite davor . Hatten gestern ein '90er Jahre Abend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5gmBJ_cxnYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



GNAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Kamsi (5. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> haha guck mal auf der seite davor . Hatten gestern ein '90er Jahre Abend







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lU8hgBa6Oi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wobei ich damals als der song 96 rauskam nie wusste was fisten bedeuten sollte ^^ anders als die 12 jährigen heute hatten wir ja da nicht google ^^


und neben barbiegirl lief das hoch und runter ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WZooqUZxzhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und dann im neuen jahrtausend fangen die ganzen shalala songs an ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yUj0ajtC5Ck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und damals war scooter noch im alten stil gut bevor sie nach den kosten für fisch fragten ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BBQ36Y1GL1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (5. Februar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Innen sind sie alle rosa...



Ich habe nie was anderes gesagt. ;o


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

Und für wen seit ihr ? 
Ich bin für die Patrions


----------



## wowfighter (6. Februar 2012)

WER guckt gerade alles Super Bowl ? DDDD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Februar 2012)

us stream geht nur mit proxy


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2012)

Sat1


----------



## Kamsi (6. Februar 2012)

was ist eingentlich so besonders an den us sportarten ?

okay american gladiators war noch gut aber sonst ? ^^


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Februar 2012)

@Oliruh 

jo von 9gag ^^


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2012)

cO


----------



## Kamsi (6. Februar 2012)

co ?

mich würde eher interessieren wieviel frauen hier auf dem board die couch kennen ^^


----------



## wowfighter (6. Februar 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> us stream geht nur mit proxy



Läuft auf Sat1 und im i-net von ran also auch sat 1 is nen live stream^^


----------



## Reflox (6. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> co ?
> 
> mich würde eher interessieren wieviel frauen hier auf dem board die couch kennen ^^



cO = oO o_o o_O o.O o.o 

Ach und...

I see what you did there


----------



## Kamsi (6. Februar 2012)

weiss ja nicht wie beliebt 9gag bei frauen ist


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> weiss ja nicht wie beliebt 9gag bei frauen ist



Die Frage ist eher warum 9gag überhaupt beliebt ist


----------



## Gloin (6. Februar 2012)

wowfighter schrieb:


> WER guckt gerade alles Super Bowl ? DDDD



Na sicher, kommt doch nur einmal im Jahr sooooooo eine Werbeschlacht


----------



## Soladra (6. Februar 2012)

Und zu is


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Februar 2012)

Ist ja leer hier heute


----------



## Konov (7. Februar 2012)

Möp


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Februar 2012)

http://reckoning.amalur.com/dayofreckoning


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Februar 2012)

Und, schon jemand wach?


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2012)

Ich muss die Zeit-Regel für heute/morgen mal brechen (ADMIN ), weil ich es bis heute Abend sonst wieder vergesse: 
Weil letztens meine Vorhersagung eintraf und jemand einen "Zeit-Verbindungs-Spam-Thread" eröffnete, um auch in der Zeit zwischen Guten-Morgen-Thread und dem Nachtschwärmer "chatten" zu können, überlegen die Moderatoren und ich, den guten Morgen-Thread mit dem Nachschwärmer-Thread zusammenzulegen und dafür Ganztags-Spam zuzulassen. 

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Februar 2012)

Ich finds supi (es gab hierüber auch mal eine Abstimmung in der ich ebenfalls dafür war). Argumente dafür wurden ja schon gliefert. 
-Teilweise entwickeln sich doch Diskussionen/Unterhaltungen in anderen Threads, die dort dann nicht weitergeführt werden.
- Davon ab, gibt es ja immer welche, die gern quatschen


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2012)

Ich war gegen drei seperate Threads, aber wenn man das ganze zusammen legt finde ich die Idee ganz passend. Also dafür


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich muss die Zeit-Regel für heute/morgen mal brechen (ADMIN ), weil ich es bis heute Abend sonst wieder vergesse:
> Weil letztens meine Vorhersagung eintraf und jemand einen "Zeit-Verbindungs-Spam-Thread" eröffnete, um auch in der Zeit zwischen Guten-Morgen-Thread und dem Nachtschwärmer "chatten" zu können, überlegen die Moderatoren und ich, den guten Morgen-Thread mit dem Nachschwärmer-Thread zusammenzulegen und dafür Ganztags-Spam zuzulassen.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?




Du fragst das "jetzt" *bestimmter beton* ?

Ok, dann darf ich auch "jetzt" und hier posten.

Ein wichtiger Punkt, den man bei einer Zusammenlegung überdenken muss ist doch, ob NS + GM verschieden sind bzw. verschiedene Spielergruppen aufeinander treffen.

Angesichts der Tatsache, das im NS andere Spieler posten als im restlichen Smalltalk-Bereich (Konov, Ceiwyn + Deanne seien hier wichtige Poster genannt), glaube ich, das der NS so speziell ist, das er für sich einzigartig bleiben sollte. Eine Vermischung ist hier glaube ich weniger erwünscht, da zwischen den Nachtpostern und Tagespostern doch deutliche Unterschiede bestehen.

Dennoch halte ich es für sinnvoll, den GM auf den Rest des Tages zu erweitern, also von 6 - 21 Uhr. 

Ich befinde diese Allgemein-Smalltalk-Themen für insgesamt "gesund" in einem Forum, um die allgemeine Forenstruktur zu behalten. Da macht es meiner Meinung auch nichts aus, wenn ein Großteil der Posts aus einer Begrüßung oder einem kurzen Kommentar bestehen.

Der Moderationsaufwand ist bisher so gering, das dieser Erweiterung eigentlich nichts entgegenzuwenden ist.


----------



## Kamsi (8. Februar 2012)

jo im nachtschwärmer haben wir ganz andere themen als im morgenschwärmer


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Du fragst das "jetzt" *bestimmter beton* ?
> Ok, dann darf ich auch "jetzt" und hier posten.



So ist es auch gedacht. ^^ Die Zeit-Einhaltung ist zumindest für heute/morgen in beiden Threads aufgehoben.



> Ein wichtiger Punkt, den man bei einer Zusammenlegung überdenken muss ist doch, ob NS + GM verschieden sind bzw. verschiedene Spielergruppen aufeinander treffen.



Konnte ich von den Themen her noch nicht direkt feststellen. Auch im Nachtschwärmer gilt die Netiquette und der Jugendschutz. :-P



> Der Moderationsaufwand ist bisher so gering, das dieser Erweiterung eigentlich nichts entgegenzuwenden ist.



Nur weil man etwas nicht sieht, heißt das nicht, es wäre nicht da. :-)


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Februar 2012)

Nun ja, die NS/GM Auslese würde doch ganz von allein, sozusagen natürlich erfolgen, da ja die Leute, die entweder Morgens oder Nachts posten immer noch die selben sind. (Sind ja dann immernoch in ihrem kleinen,"elitären"  Kreis)
Ich hab mir so manche Diskussion im NS durchgelesen und fand es schade nichts mehr dazu zuschreiben zu können.
Von daher fände ich die Zzusammenlegung besser.


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Konnte ich von den Themen her noch nicht direkt feststellen. Auch im Nachtschwärmer gilt die Netiquette und der Jugendschutz. :-P
> 
> Nur weil man etwas nicht sieht, heißt das nicht, es wäre nicht da. :-)



Hab ich mich wohl verguckt. Hab nur mal kurz etwas rumgescrollt und bin dabei auf mir fremde Nicks gestoßen, die sogar richtige Diskussionen führten, Youtube Videos posteten ...

Ich habe halt einfach Sorge darum, in ein evtl. für andere Leute "heiliges" Thema eindringen zu wollen. Ich fände es unpassend, wenn dann sich dann auch 2 Gruppen bilden, die aneinander vorbei reden.

Teilweise merkt man die Moderation schon deutlich, hier ist es bisher aber wirklich noch sehr ruhig geblieben. Das es immer Moderationstätigkeiten und Überwachungen gibt, ist vollkommen klar, aber bisher *toi toi toi* ist ja kaum etwas angefallen, wodurch tatsächlich das Thema in Gefahr gebracht wurde, wie beim Lustige-Bilder-Thema.

Übrigens: Lust, mal etwas in jenem Thema auszusortieren? Stichwort: Deadlinks + Spam. Bezüglich Spam ist da Monate lang nix passiert. Wäre toll, wenn man mal wieder bis auf reine Bilder ausmisten könnte, sprich: Alleine die kurze Diskussion rund um die Bombenentschärfung und "was soll da lustig sein" direkt mit wegkürzen, das es für die Nachwelt, die neu anfängt, so cool bleibt, wie damals :-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Februar 2012)

Bin auch für eine Zusammenlegung. Im NS werden weiterhin nur die Leute posten, die es auch sonst tun (ich würd da jetzt nicht irgendwelche hervorheben). Genau so im GM-Thread. Zwischendurch werden sich halt auch Leute finden, die dort diskutieren. Natürlich müsste dann die Netiquette beachtet werden, aber damit gibt es in den beiden Threads ja weniger Probleme. (Bis auf die Ponyinvasion damals )

Also: dafür!


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?



Muss das wirklich sein? Früher hieß es von deiner Seite aus Zam, dass der Nachtschwärmer der einzige Thread dieser Art bleiben soll. Er sei quasi ein Geschenk für die Community, weshalb er trotz vieler Probleme immer wieder geöffnet wurde. Es gab hier schon eine relativ hohe Menge an Banns, Verwarnungen etc. und dennoch steht der Thread immer noch. Jetzt gibt es noch den Guten Morgen-Thread und nun soll man ganztags spammen dürfen? Selbst dir dürfte doch klar sein, dass das nicht ganz so gut ist. 

Du hast all die Jahre des Buffed-Forums einen Ganztagsspam-Thread unterbunden und auf einmal soll es ihn von "offizieller" Seite aus geben? Damit gehen einige andere Threads unter, weil sich bestimmte Diskussionen einfach in so einen Thread verlagern. Abgesehen davon würde so ein Thread nicht mal den Grundkern eines Forums treffen, da das Ganze dann doch eher ins Chatten übergeht. Zusätzlich sehe ich das wie "Doofkatze": Der Nachtschwärmer hat seine Gruppe, der GM-Thread hat seine Gruppe. Das muss man nun nicht in einen Thread werfen und dann noch mit anderen Leuten zusammenmischen, die ganztags spammen wollen. 

Wer ganztags spammen will, soll sich Facebook/ICQ/Google+/Skype/whatever zulegen. Oder um es anders zu sagen: Ich bin persönlich gegen eine Zusammenlegung und finde es mehr als bedauernswert, wenn dieser Thread hier einfach zusammengelegt wird. Irgendwie hat es ja doch schon etwas Tradition...


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2012)

Das klingt so schrecklich konservativ.
Du hast übrigens nicht einen einzigen klaren Grund genannt warum es schlecht wäre die Threads zusammenzulegen. Lediglich der Moderationsaufwand, welcher nicht existent sein dürfte, und die Angst davor andere Leute im 'Chat' zu haben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Februar 2012)

Die beiden (drei?) Gruppen würden doch so oder so getrennt bleiben...

Ich mein warum sollte aufeinmal, wenn es zusammengelegt würde die eine Gruppe aufeinmal z.B. in der Nacht posten wollen?
Die, die am morgen da sind, werden auch weiterhin morgens da sein, die anderen trotzalledem in der Nacht... warum sollte sich das aufeinmal ändern? Warum sollte jemand seinen Tagesablauf aufeinmal so abändern nur weil der Thread einen anderen Namen und andere Zeiten hat?



Es geht doch dabei nur darum, dass bestimmte Leute eben keine "anderen Namen" hier bzw. im zusammengelegten Thread sehen wollen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Februar 2012)

Was ist denn daran so schlimm ? Die Leute, die normal im GM posten, können doch auch jederzeit im NS posten. Umgekehrt genau so. So eng muss man das nicht sehen, außerdem denke ich, dass die "Gruppen" zu ihren jeweiligen Zeiten weiter posten, und nicht auf einmal nachts ...

Edit: Stimme da Selor zu..


----------



## Potpotom (8. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?


Ich, der eigentlich weder in dem einen noch in dem anderen Kommentare hinterlässt, finde die Idee gut... was durchaus daran liegen kann das meine "Haupt-Spamzeit" in den Nachmittag fällt.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2012)

Ich finds super, das Forum ist Nachmittags sowieso tod. Hoffentlich bringt das mal wieder ein bisschen fahrt hier rein.


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2012)

Also was meiner Meinung nach gegen eine Zusammenlegung spricht, ist eindeutig die Übersichtlichkeit.

Ich habe so schon Probleme manchmal dem Nachtschwärmer zu folgen (beim GM Thread ist das nicht der Fall, wird an der Uhrzeit liegen), weil teilweise soviel "gechattet" wird, dass es die Seiten förmlich vorbeifliegen.
Würde man alles zusammenlegen, hätte man einen Thread der an Unübersichtlichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten wäre und wo jeder den ganzen Tag über seinen Senf postet, vom quersitzenden Furz bis zum Wohnungsbrand.

Ich verweise auf Razyls Kommentar: Wer ganztags spammen will, sollte die zahllosen Chatmöglichkeiten nutzen, gibt ja schließlich genug.

edit:



Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich finds super, das Forum ist Nachmittags sowieso tod. Hoffentlich bringt das mal wieder ein bisschen fahrt hier rein.




 Also das finde ich überhaupt nicht. Ich schaue Vormittags, manchmal nachmittags und abends auch nochmal ins Board und es gibt immer irgendwas, was ich noch nicht gelesen habe.
Irgendwas machst du da falsch.
Achja und vielleicht sollte man nochmal betonen, das hier ist ein FORUM und kein CHAT. Der Unterschied ist, dass kein dauerhaftes Instant-Austauschen von Textnachrichten stattfindet, dazu gibts doch genug Chatprogramme und sogar einen eigenen buffed Channel im IRC, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2012)

Ab 16:00 bis ca 19:00 Uhr ist hier im "Gott & die Welt"-Forum tote hose. Hab ich jetzt schon oft genug beobachtet.


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du hast übrigens nicht einen einzigen klaren Grund genannt warum es schlecht wäre die Threads zusammenzulegen. Lediglich der Moderationsaufwand, welcher nicht existent sein dürfte, und die Angst davor andere Leute im 'Chat' zu haben.



WEnn ich keinen Grund genannt habe, dann rate ich dir zu einer Brille. Schon der Nachtschwärmer hat sich immer mehr davon entfernt über irgendwas abseits der normalen Themen zu diskutieren und entwickelte sich mehr in Richtung Chatraum. Ganztagsspam führt auch nur dazu und zu erheblich anderen Problemen, weshalb früher solche Threads nicht lange überlebt haben. Und der Moderationsaufwand ist mehr als existent, sonst hätte man Threads der Art Ganztagsspam auch früher offen gelassen. 

Abgesehen davon gibt es für so etwas Chaträume, sei es ICQ oder IRC. Ich bin ja selbst nicht mal mehr oft im Nachtschwärmer, weil ich einfach einen Teil der Leute, mit denen ich gut ausgekommen bin, mittlerweile im ICQ habe. Oder in Steam. Oder auf Seite/Chat-Software Y.


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ab 16:00 bis ca 19:00 Uhr ist hier im "Gott & die Welt"-Forum tote hose. Hab ich jetzt schon oft genug beobachtet.



Vielleicht müsste man "tote Hose" nochmal definieren. 
Was genau erwartest du? Ein Chatfenster, wo die Nachrichten durchlaufen und du jede Minute was zu lesen hast?

Finde deine Bewertung irgendwie schwierig nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ab 16:00 bis ca 19:00 Uhr ist hier im "Gott & die Welt"-Forum tote hose. Hab ich jetzt schon oft genug beobachtet.



Weil das hier immer noch ein MMO-Forum ist. Nicht jeder möchte über Alltagsthemen diskutieren, sondern über MMOs. Und in den speziellen Foren dafür ist immer was los.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2012)

Naja sowas wie die Nachtschwärmer jetzt sind.. 
ein ort wo man sich austauschen kann, ein bisschen off topic blubbern kann etc


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja sowas wie die Nachtschwärmer jetzt sind..
> ein ort wo man sich austauschen kann, ein bisschen off topic blubbern kann etc



Wäre es mal Off-Topic, was es meistens ja nicht einmal ist. Stattdessen wird über Dinge geschrieben, für die es einen Sammelthread gibt. Kurioserweise.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Februar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wäre es mal Off-Topic, was es meistens ja nicht einmal ist. Stattdessen wird über Dinge geschrieben, für die es einen Sammelthread gibt. Kurioserweise.



Was ist daran denn so schlimm ? Wenn ich Abends Online bin und zum Beispiel über Musik sprechen möchte, oder irgend ein neues YouTube Video, was man grad gesehen hat, kann man das doch im NS posten und drüber diskutieren. Das geht nämlich in den  "Was hörst/siehst du grade"/"YouToube Lieblinge" - Threads nicht, weil es da eben Offtopic ist. Die aktuellen "Gespräche" im NS sind doch vollkommen in Ordnung.

Ich sehe bei dieser ganze Sache eigentlich kein Problem. Vllt sollte man einfach ne Umfrage starten.


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was ist daran denn so schlimm ? Wenn ich Abends Online bin und zum Beispiel über Musik sprechen möchte, oder irgend ein neues YouTube Video, was man grad gesehen hat, kann man das doch im NS posten und drüber diskutieren. Das geht nämlich in den "Was hörst/siehst du grade"/"YouToube Lieblinge" - Threads nicht, weil es da eben Offtopic ist. Die aktuellen "Gespräche" im NS sind doch vollkommen in Ordnung.
> 
> Ich sehe bei dieser ganze Sache eigentlich kein Problem. Vllt sollte man einfach ne Umfrage starten.



Naja, je nach Situation wirft es natürlich die "Ontopic" Regeln über den Haufen.
Im Youtube Lieblinge Thread über ein YT Video zu diskutieren ist offtopic? Das war mir nicht bewusst. Ich dachte gerade dafür ist er da.

Das ist eben immer das Problem eines Threads für "alles". Weil man nicht genau sagen kann, was jetzt on- und was off-topic ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Februar 2012)

Ich wiederhole mich noch mal und preise mal wieder das ehemalige, offizielle WoW-OT. Dort gab es einen Thread für alle Uhrzeiten (Kaffeetrinker hieß der). Dort wurde alles reingepostet. Warum braucht man zig Sammelthreads? Am Ende wird ja eh wieder drüber diskutiert. Und soll man jetzt ständig hin und herspringen? Genauso wie die "Was regt auch auf / Was freut euch" - Threads. Oder auch der "Was habt ihr Neues". Oder der Autothread. All das würde in einem einzigen großen Thread reinpassen.


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich noch mal und preise mal wieder das ehemalige, offizielle WoW-OT. Dort gab es einen Thread für alle Uhrzeiten (Kaffeetrinker hieß der). Dort wurde alles reingepostet. Warum braucht man zig Sammelthreads? Am Ende wird ja eh wieder drüber diskutiert. Und soll man jetzt ständig hin und herspringen? Genauso wie die "Was regt auch auf / Was freut euch" - Threads. Oder auch der "Was habt ihr Neues". Oder der Autothread. All das würde in einem einzigen großen Thread reinpassen.



Prinzipiell richtig, aber ich möcht nicht wissen wie der Thread nach ner Woche aussieht, wenn man die von dir genannten wirklich zusammenlegen würde. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2012)

Aus welchem Grund regst du dich denn jetzt so auf ?


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Februar 2012)

Das wäre ja auch quatsch, die alle zusammenzulegen. Aber so ein Thread in dem man auch was posten kann, ohne das gleich die Keule kommt: Das ist Off Topic oder das gehört in einen andren Thread!
Ist doch so ganz entspannt. 
Es rennen doch nun nicht alle Leute plötzlich diesen Thread ein, nur weil er jetzt den ganzen Tag geöffnet ist?!
Morgens ist es ruhig, nachts (denk ich mal) geht es auch gesittet zu.
Oder sind Leute die in der restlichen, verbleibenden Zeit posten (12.00- 21.00Uhr) jetzt so ungesittet ?


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Februar 2012)

Wieso postet ihr alle um diese Zeit im Nachtschwärmer? O_o
Ah gelesen.
Naja dann fasst sie halt zusammen >.>


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was ist daran denn so schlimm ? Wenn ich Abends Online bin und zum Beispiel über Musik sprechen möchte, oder irgend ein neues YouTube Video, was man grad gesehen hat, kann man das doch im NS posten und drüber diskutieren. Das geht nämlich in den "Was hörst/siehst du grade"/"YouToube Lieblinge" - Threads nicht, weil es da eben Offtopic ist. Die aktuellen "Gespräche" im NS sind doch vollkommen in Ordnung.



Nein, ich finde das nicht in Ordnung. Dafür gibt es nun einmal diese Sammelthreads. Wer über Fußball reden möchte geht in den Fußball-Thread, wer über Musik diskutieren möchte, der findet sogar ein komplettes Unterforum dafür. Und im Youtube-Thread sollte man sich über die Youtube-Videos unterhalten können, da es das Topic ist...



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich noch mal und preise mal wieder das ehemalige, offizielle WoW-OT. Dort gab es einen Thread für alle Uhrzeiten (Kaffeetrinker hieß der). Dort wurde alles reingepostet. Warum braucht man zig Sammelthreads? Am Ende wird ja eh wieder drüber diskutiert. Und soll man jetzt ständig hin und herspringen? Genauso wie die "Was regt auch auf / Was freut euch" - Threads. Oder auch der "Was habt ihr Neues". Oder der Autothread. All das würde in einem einzigen großen Thread reinpassen.



Um etwas Ordnung zu haben? Wozu brauch ich in der Schule Deutsch, Mathe, Englisch und was weiß ich Unterricht. Kann man doch alles zusammenlegen! Etwas übertrieben dargestellt, aber im Endeffekt dasselbe. Wenn wir x-Threads in einem werfen herrscht Unordnung und jeder unterhält sich mit einem anderen und schon ist das Chaos da.

Edit: Sean liefert ja das perfekte Beispiel für so ein Chaos gerade ab.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2012)

So und jetzt haben wir das Problem das niemand im Youtube-Thread etc diskutieren will. Alle posten ihr Video und gut. Hier kann man über sowas schreiben und sich austauschen. Und ich wette 70 % der Menschen wissen nicht mal das wir ein Unterforum für Musik haben


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> So und jetzt haben wir das Problem das niemand im Youtube-Thread etc diskutieren will. Alle posten ihr Video und gut. Hier kann man über sowas schreiben und sich austauschen. Und ich wette 70 % der Menschen wissen nicht mal das wir ein Unterforum für Musik haben


Genauso wie letztens jemand nicht wusste, das es einen Witzethread gibt.


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> So und jetzt haben wir das Problem das niemand im Youtube-Thread etc diskutieren will. Alle posten ihr Video und gut. Hier kann man über sowas schreiben und sich austauschen. Und ich wette 70 % der Menschen wissen nicht mal das wir ein Unterforum für Musik haben



Dann sagt man das den Leuten? Das niemand im Yt-Thread diskutieren will, ist nicht das Problem des Forums. Das Problem habt ihr euch komplett selbst zugeschrieben.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann sagt man das den Leuten? Das niemand im Yt-Thread diskutieren will, ist nicht das Problem des Forums. Das Problem habt ihr euch komplett selbst zugeschrieben.



Und dann ist es so schlimm wenn man in einen Thread der mit den Worten : 
"In jedem großen und guten Forum ist sowas schon Tradition, der Thread für die ruhelosen Spammer unter uns  " beginnt ,für sowas zu nutzen ?


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Februar 2012)

Nun, die Threads wie Yt oder welche Bilder bringen... oder weis der Henker sind alles keine Threads in denen man diskutieren kann. Sie werden sehr strikt gehandhabt. Das ist gut wenn man ein komisches Bild hochlädt aber blöd wenn man andere Themen hat (ok, mir fällt gerad keins ein  )
Und mal ehrlich , wer sich daran stört das andere in einem Forum sich unterhalten...ne, da weiss ich auch nicht...


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Februar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Nun, die Threads wie Yt oder welche Bilder bringen... oder weis der Henker sind alles keine Threads in denen man diskutieren kann. Sie werden sehr strikt gehandhabt. Das ist gut wenn man ein komisches Bild hochlädt aber blöd wenn man andere Themen hat (ok, mir fällt gerad keins ein  )



Aber warscheinlich werden solche Spezialthreads dann ins Hintertreffen geraten.


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> So und jetzt haben wir das Problem das niemand im Youtube-Thread etc diskutieren will. Alle posten ihr Video und gut. Hier kann man über sowas schreiben und sich austauschen. Und ich wette 70 % der Menschen wissen nicht mal das wir ein Unterforum für Musik haben



Aber dann wäre das Problem ja wohl eher, dass die meisten Leute einfach nicht genau genug hinschauen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Februar 2012)

Aber worüber soll man denn dann noch im Nachtschwärmer diskutieren, wenn man fast für jeden Thema in ein Unterforum oder einen anderen Thread müsste? Das macht ja noch weniger (schon seit Langem) Sinn als eine Zusammenlegung aller Spezialthreads.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ganztagsspam führt auch nur dazu und zu erheblich anderen Problemen, weshalb früher solche Threads nicht lange überlebt haben. Und der Moderationsaufwand ist mehr als existent, sonst hätte man Threads der Art Ganztagsspam auch früher offen gelassen.



Du hast schon verstanden worum es hier geht?
Entweder es wird drei Threads geben in denen morgens, Tagsüber und Abends ge'chatted' werden kann oder aber es wird auf einen Thread verwiesen der die ganze Zeit über zugänglich ist. Das macht wenn überhaupt weniger Moderationsaufwand als drei verschiedene Threads und ändert auch nichts an der Tatsache was diese Threads für Probleme mit sich bringen - diese sind nämlich sowieso da.



Razyl schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon gibt es für so etwas Chaträume, sei es ICQ oder IRC. Ich bin ja selbst nicht mal mehr oft im Nachtschwärmer, weil ich einfach einen Teil der Leute, mit denen ich gut ausgekommen bin, mittlerweile im ICQ habe. Oder in Steam. Oder auf Seite/Chat-Software Y.



ICQ bedient doch ein ganz anderes Bedürfnis - ich spreche dort mit Leuten die ich bereits kenne und habe keine Unterhaltung der andere Leute einfach so beitreten können - sowas hätte man bei IRC, IRC ist aber erstmal ein unglaublich umständliches Programm was ins Jahre 1995 gehört davon abgesehen gäbe es auch keinen Nachtschwärmer wenn das IRC dafür tatsächlich eine Alternative wäre. Ich hoffe einfach mal das ich jetzt nicht aufführen zu müssen wieso das so ist.

Achja vonwegen welche Gründe, welche Gründe hast du denn gelistet außer dem nicht existenten Moderationsaufwand? 
"Man kann ja ICQ benutzen." ist kein Grund und dann wär da noch die "ich will keine anderen Leute dort"-Einstellung. Mensch, interessant.


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Aber worüber soll man denn dann noch im Nachtschwärmer diskutieren, wenn man fast für jeden Thema in ein Unterforum oder einen anderen Thread müsste? Das macht ja noch weniger (schon seit Langem) Sinn als eine Zusammenlegung aller Spezialthreads.



...womit generell die Notwendigkeit des Nachtschwärmers in Frage gestellt sein dürfte. ^^
Ist halt schwierig mit Threads die einfach nur zum "labern über alles" da sind. Womit wir beim Thema "Smalltalk" sind, was ja die Basis des ganzen Forums hier ist.
Und um eine gewisse Struktur reinzubringen, wurden verschiedene Unterthemen aufgemacht, damit nicht alles in einem Thread ist.

Tja, irgendwie bin ich mit meinem Latein auch am Ende


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Und dann ist es so schlimm wenn man in einen Thread der mit den Worten :
> "In jedem großen und guten Forum ist sowas schon Tradition, der Thread für die ruhelosen Spammer unter uns  " beginnt ,für sowas zu nutzen ?



Das ist der Bezug auf den Nachtschwärmer. Nicht der Bezug auf einen Ganztagsspam-Thread - Da ist nichts mit ruhelos. 



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Aber worüber soll man denn dann noch im Nachtschwärmer diskutieren, wenn man fast für jeden Thema in ein Unterforum oder einen anderen Thread müsste? Das macht ja noch weniger (schon seit Langem) Sinn als eine Zusammenlegung aller Spezialthreads.



Über das, was man ansonsten auch diskutiert hat. Schau dir einfach die 8474 Seiten komplett an. Vieles war offtopic, vieles war grenzwertig, vieles wurde verwarnt. 



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du hast schon verstanden worum es hier geht?
> Entweder es wird drei Threads geben in denen morgens, Tagsüber und Abends ge'chatted' werden kann oder aber es wird auf einen Thread verwiesen der die ganze Zeit über zugänglich ist. Das macht wenn überhaupt weniger Moderationsaufwand als drei verschiedene Threads und ändert auch nichts an der Tatsache was diese Threads für Probleme mit sich bringen - diese sind nämlich sowieso da.



Nein, die Frage von ZAM steht in den Raum, ob es einen Thread für einen Ganztagsspam gibt. Ob, sollte ZAM sich die Sache noch einmal überlegen, überhaupt einen dritten Thread für die Zeit zwischen Nachtschwärmer und Guten Morgen gibt, steht doch noch gar nicht fest. 





> ICQ bedient doch ein ganz anderes Bedürfnis - ich spreche dort mit Leuten die ich bereits kenne und habe keine Unterhaltung der andere Leute einfach so beitreten können - sowas hätte man bei IRC, IRC ist aber erstmal ein unglaublich umständliches Programm was ins Jahre 1995 gehört davon abgesehen gäbe es auch keinen Nachtschwärmer wenn das IRC dafür tatsächlich eine Alternative wäre. Ich hoffe einfach mal das ich jetzt nicht aufführen zu müssen wieso das so ist.



IRC mag zwar veraltet sein, wird aber immer noch häfig genutzt. Und IRC ist bei weitem nicht mehr kompliziert. Dank Webchat, welcher übrigens auch hier auf buffed.de eingebunden ist, kann man da ohne Probleme sofort connecten. 



> Achja vonwegen welche Gründe, welche Gründe hast du denn gelistet außer dem nicht existenten Moderationsaufwand?
> "Man kann ja ICQ benutzen." ist kein Grund und dann wär da noch die "ich will keine anderen Leute dort"-Einstellung. Mensch, interessant.



Nur weil "ICQ Benutzen" für DICH kein Grund ist, heißt das nicht, dass es für mich ein Grund sein kann. Deine Meinung ist nicht allgemein gültig. Und ich rate dir doch zu einem neuen Augenarzt: Ich habe längst geschrieben, dass ich in diesem Thread nicht mehr so aktiv bin, wie ich einst war. Einfach weil ich mittlerweile die für mich wichtigen Leute im ICQ habe oder sich ein Teil davon selbst von buffed entfernt hat.


----------



## Potpotom (8. Februar 2012)

Beim IRC muss man die ganze Zeit online sein.... hier kann man alle Stunde mal reinschauen und etwas schreiben ohne den Anschluss verloren zu haben. Ersteres dürfte den meisten Buffies wohl schwer fallen. 

IRC ist für den Fuss.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2012)

Was glaubst du wieso die Threads zusammengelegt werden sollen - weil Nachfrage für einen ganztags-Thread besteht. Sollten die Threads also auf Wunsch der Community nicht zusammengelegt werden wäre dies die logische Konsequenz - der Bedarf nach sowas verschwindet ja dann nicht einfach weil der Vorschlag zur Vereinfachung von der Moderation abgelehnt wurde.

Das IRC noch häufig genutzt wird dank Webchat Clientlos zu benutzen ist mag zwar stimmen - aber was hat das jetzt hiermit zutun? Die Problematik das es keine Alternative für den Nachtschwärmer und GM Thread darstellt bleibt ja. Achja und nein das ist nicht meine Meinung sondern offensichtlicher Fakt - sonst hätten wir diese Threads ja nicht und vorallem nicht mit der Aktivität.

Übrigens habe ich es begründet warum ICQ kein Grund ist, vielleicht solltest du dir eine Brille besorgen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube, ZAM sollte ein Machtwort sprechen. Im Endeffekt ist es doch völlig Latte. Jeder kann in seinem Thread posten und die allseits geliebten "Gruppen" bleiben so wie sie sind. 

Dann bleibt alles beim Alten.


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2012)

Ich habe nichts dagegen, aber meiner Meinung nach wäre es sowieso besser, wenn man einfach einem IRC-Chat chatten würde.


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was glaubst du wieso die Threads zusammengelegt werden sollen - weil Nachfrage für einen ganztags-Thread besteht. Sollten die Threads also auf Wunsch der Community nicht zusammengelegt werden wäre dies die logische Konsequenz - der Bedarf nach sowas verschwindet ja dann nicht einfach weil der Vorschlag zur Vereinfachung von der Moderation abgelehnt wurde.



Der bestand früher auch und es wurde immer abgelehnt, da alle Testversuche gescheitert sind. Der letzte Thread wurde ja auch nach nur wenigen Stunden geschlossen. 




> Das IRC noch häufig genutzt wird dank Webchat Clientlos zu benutzen ist mag zwar stimmen - aber was hat das jetzt hiermit zutun? Die Problematik das es keine Alternative für den Nachtschwärmer und GM Thread darstellt bleibt ja. Achja und nein das ist nicht meine Meinung sondern offensichtlicher Fakt - sonst hätten wir diese Threads ja nicht und vorallem nicht mit der Aktivität.



Es ist eine Alternative. Der Ganztagsspam-Thread wäre nur für die alltäglichen Dinge da: Wie geht es dir? Wie läuft es im Privaten? etc. - Für den Rest gibt es mehr als genügend Sammelthreads. Je mehr Sammelthreads es gab, umso weniger aktiv war auch der Nachtschwärmer-Thread. 



> Übrigens habe ich es begründet warum ICQ kein Grund ist, vielleicht solltest du dir eine Brille besorgen.



Ich habe auch gesagt, warum ICQ eine Alternative ist. Genauso wie ein IRC-Chat. Aber am Ende entscheidet sowieso ZAM.


----------



## Firun (8. Februar 2012)

Ich bin für zusammenlegen.


----------



## Arosk (8. Februar 2012)

Ich wäre eher für das löschen anderer Threads und dem Exklusivrecht für den Nachtschwärmer. Das Zusammenlegen würde nur einen Spamthread ergeben der 24/7 am laufen ist bei dem komplett die Übersicht verloren geht.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2012)

Das war es wohl in der Maya Prophezeiung gemeint


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> [...] *Das Zusammenlegen würde nur einen Spamthread ergeben der 24/7 am laufen ist bei dem komplett die Übersicht verloren geht.*



Dem schließe ich mich an, und es wurde ja auch schon mehrfach gesagt.
Eigentlich ein Ausschlusskriterium, wie ich finde.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der bestand früher auch und es wurde immer abgelehnt, da alle Testversuche gescheitert sind. Der letzte Thread wurde ja auch nach nur wenigen Stunden geschlossen.



Früher != heute. Wenn Zam entscheidet das er diesen "Missstand" ändern möchte ist es egal was früher war. Der GM Thread ist auch noch nicht alt und hätte früher gelöscht werden können. Früher sind aber auch Leute an einer Erkältung gestorben - Zeiten ändern sich.



Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist eine Alternative. Der Ganztagsspam-Thread wäre nur für die alltäglichen Dinge da: Wie geht es dir? Wie läuft es im Privaten? etc. - Für den Rest gibt es mehr als genügend Sammelthreads. Je mehr Sammelthreads es gab, umso weniger aktiv war auch der Nachtschwärmer-Thread.



Wenn es eine Alternative darstellt, warum gibt es dann den Nachtschwärmer und den GM-Thread?



Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gesagt, warum ICQ eine Alternative ist. Genauso wie ein IRC-Chat. Aber am Ende entscheidet sowieso ZAM.



Und wieso kannst du dann nicht anerkennen das manche Leute vielleicht einfach Bedarf haben sich mit Leuten zu unterhalten die sich nicht in ihrer ICQ Liste befinden? Oder sollen wir vielleicht einen Thread öffnen in dem dann alle Leute ihre ICQ Nummer posten um sich dann dort zu unterhalten? 
ICQ und ein Forum in dem X Leute miteinander reden welche sich bestenfalls vom Namen her kennen sind einfach zwei Paar Schuhe.


Ich gebe allerdings Sh1k4ri recht - das einfachste und wohl angenehmste wäre die "diktatorische" Lösung, mach uns den Imperator Zam.


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> ICQ und ein Forum in dem X Leute miteinander reden welche sich bestenfalls vom Namen her kennen sind einfach zwei Paar Schuhe.



Wie bereits erwähnt stellt sich hier aber die Frage, inwiefern das Forum zum Chat mutiert oder mutieren sollte.
Forum ist nicht gleich Chat, zeitweilig nimmt es aber erstaunliche Ausmaße an.

Ein zusammengelegter Thread würde diesen Trend nur noch fördern...


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2012)

Und worüber "darf" dann eurer Meinung nach in den Nachtschwärmern gesprochen werden ? 
Ich meine man kann auch jeden abend nur ein "Hallo" schreiben und den Rest dann in anderen Chats klären.. -.-


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Und wieso kannst du dann nicht anerkennen das manche Leute vielleicht einfach Bedarf haben sich mit Leuten zu unterhalten die sich nicht in ihrer ICQ Liste befinden? Oder sollen wir vielleicht einen Thread öffnen in dem dann alle Leute ihre ICQ Nummer posten um sich dann dort zu unterhalten?



Ich erkenne es doch an und ich akzeptiere es auch, wenn Zam sich für eine Zusammenlegung entscheidet. Es ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, dass ich es lächerlich finde. Ein Forum ist ein Forum und kein Chat - Wer sich dauerhaft und täglich mit anderen Leuten unterhalten will: Die Lösung nennt sich Chatraum oder Chatprogramm. Mittlerweile unterstützt ja auch Datenkrake Facebook so etwas.


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Muss das wirklich sein? Früher hieß es von deiner Seite aus Zam, dass der Nachtschwärmer der einzige Thread dieser Art bleiben soll. Er sei quasi ein Geschenk für die Community, weshalb er trotz vieler Probleme immer wieder geöffnet wurde.



Daran ändert sich nix.



> Du hast all die Jahre des Buffed-Forums einen Ganztagsspam-Thread unterbunden und auf einmal soll es ihn von "offizieller" Seite aus geben? Damit gehen einige andere Threads unter, weil sich bestimmte Diskussionen einfach in so einen Thread verlagern.



In keiner Silbe steht was von der Aufhebung der Postregeln bzgl. Ja, die umfassen auch weiterhin das sinnvolle auswählen der Topics zu einem Thema. Bitte nichts reininterpretieren.



> Abgesehen davon würde so ein Thread nicht mal den Grundkern eines Forums treffen, da das Ganze dann doch eher ins Chatten übergeht.



Was anderes sind Spamthreads nicht. Und in den letzte 15 Jahren Internetgusto hab ich auch nichts anderes erlebt. Mir ist klar, dass jegliche "Bitte nicht den Nachschwärmer aufbrechen"-Argumentation die Angst zum Ursprung hat, die kuschelige, elitäre Community in der Community zu verlieren. Überraschung: Das habe ich intern im Vorfeld schon so erwähnt ^^. Haltet mich nicht für unerfahren oder blöd, ich mach solche Sachen schon lang genug mit und hab unzählige Community in verschiedenen Größen kommen und gehen sehen. Daher STEHT DA AUCH *MEHR* ALS NUR EINE ENTSCHEIDUNG MIT JA/NEIN. ^^



> Wer ganztags spammen will, soll sich Facebook/ICQ/Google+/Skype/whatever zulegen.



Da bin ich ehrlich, kein gültiger Tipp - Davon haben wir nix - keine Aktivität.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Februar 2012)

Der NS ist doch quasi ein Chat. Sei es über OT oder über sonst was. 

Ansonsten kann man auch ein Beitragslimit einführen, wenn man nicht will, dass kurzfristig (oder langfristig) ein "Gespräch" zustande kommt. Denn nix anderes machen wir auch hier grade.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wie bereits erwähnt stellt sich hier aber die Frage, inwiefern das Forum zum Chat mutiert oder mutieren sollte.
> Forum ist nicht gleich Chat, zeitweilig nimmt es aber erstaunliche Ausmaße an.
> 
> Ein zusammengelegter Thread würde diesen Trend nur noch fördern...



Das widerspricht sich aber komplett mit dem Grundgedanken des Nachtschwärmers und dem des GM-Threads.
Was genau wäre denn, unter der Vorraussetzung das Forenregeln weiterhin bestehen und befolgt blieben, die Folge die es wegen der "Verchattifizierung" einzudämmen gilt? Ich glaube übrigens das Trend ein ungünstig gewählter Begriff ist, diese Tendenzen beschränken sich ja lediglich auf die Spamthreads und weiten ihre Eigenschaften nicht auf sonstige Unterhaltungen aus.


----------



## Deanne (8. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Aber worüber soll man denn dann noch im Nachtschwärmer diskutieren, wenn man fast für jeden Thema in ein Unterforum oder einen anderen Thread müsste? Das macht ja noch weniger (schon seit Langem) Sinn als eine Zusammenlegung aller Spezialthreads.



This! Ich finde es ganz gut, im NS einfach mal frei Schnauze über alles mögliche diskutieren zu können. Tut man das in anderen Threads, heißt es irgendwann "So, genug OT, sonst ist hier zu!" und das Gespräch wird unterbunden. Und nein, ich möchte die Leute, mit denen ich im NS gnadenlos herumblödel nicht im ICQ oder Skype adden, weil ich sowas nicht nutze. Was habt ihr alle für Probleme damit, dass es einen Chat-Thread gibt? 

Wir sind hier nicht in irgendeinem Debattierclub für Kulturgeschichte und ich finde die Möglichkeit, am Abend ein bisschen blödeln zu dürfen, klasse. Meine Güte, dann entspricht es halt nicht dem Sinn eines Diskussionsforums, aber seit wann seid ihr denn alle so regelkonform und kleinkariert?

Ich persönlich fühle mich im NS pudelwohl und das obwohl ich sonst kein Freund von Spam bin und Wert auf halbwegs sinnvolle und durchdachte Posts lege. 
Mir würde etwas fehlen, wenn man ihn schliessen würde.

*FAZIT: PRO-NACHTSCHWÄRMER, ABER DEFINITIV GEGEN GANZTAGS-SPAM!! *


----------



## tear_jerker (8. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Und wieso kannst du dann nicht anerkennen das manche Leute vielleicht einfach Bedarf haben sich mit Leuten zu unterhalten die sich nicht in ihrer ICQ Liste befinden? Oder sollen wir vielleicht einen Thread öffnen in dem dann alle Leute ihre ICQ Nummer posten um sich dann dort zu unterhalten?
> ICQ und ein Forum in dem X Leute miteinander reden welche sich bestenfalls vom Namen her kennen sind einfach zwei Paar Schuhe.



buffed hat einen eigenen irc der bequem per reiter erreicht werden kann. 
persönlich empfinde ich einen 24/7 spam thread langweilig. in den nachtschwärmer bin ich ab und zu gegangen um zu sehen wer sonst noch nachtaktiv ist, das hat für mich den reiz ausgemacht


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Daran ändert sich nix.
> 
> Da bin ich ehrlich, kein gültiger Tipp - Davon haben wir nix - keine Aktivität.



1.) Natürlich würde sich etwas daran ändern. Bislang war (fast) jedem klar: Den einzigen Spam-Thread im Smalltalk-Forum erreiche ich nur von 21 bis 6. Wenn du diesen nun ganztags öffnest ist es kein Nachtschwärmer mehr und das ehemalige Zugeständnis an die Community ist meiner Meinung nach weg. 

2.) Klar, buffed hat davon wenig. Nur meiner Meinung entspricht es nicht einen Forum, wenn man ganztags dort chattet.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Februar 2012)

lasst die nacht nachts :S


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was anderes sind Spamthreads nicht. Und in den letzte 15 Jahren Internetgusto hab ich auch nichts anderes erlebt. Mir ist klar, dass jegliche "Bitte nicht den Nachschwärmer aufbrechen"-Argumentation die Angst zum Ursprung hat, die kuschelige, elitäre Community in der Community zu verlieren. Überraschung: Das habe ich intern im Vorfeld schon so erwähnt ^^. Haltet mich nicht für unerfahren oder blöd, ich mach solche Sachen schon lang genug mit und hab unzählige Community in verschiedenen Größen kommen und gehen sehen. Daher STEHT DA AUCH *MEHR* ALS NUR EINE ENTSCHEIDUNG MIT JA/NEIN. ^^



Ok. Nägel mit Köpfen. Eine Umfrage bitte zur Findungslösung.

Die Fronten sind klar und mehrfach geklärt: Es besteht Sorge darum, das der Nachtschwärmer "assimiliert" wird. Darf diese Grenze übertreten werden?

Das Problem in solchen Diskussionen ist leider, das wir eine Entscheidung treffen müssen. Entweder schmeißen wir alles über einen Haufen und kippen spamanzüglichen Geruch drüber, wir erweitern den GM-Thread auf den Tag ODER aber alles bleibt so wie es ist.

Du hast um meine Meinung gefragt?
Ich denke, es gibt 1 größere Postruppe, die am Morgen und am Tag online ist und dann eine kleinere Gruppe, die sich auf den Spätabend bzw. die Nacht beschränkt. Eine Erweiterung des Gm-Themas halte ich deshalb für sinnvoll, weil der Morgen für viele oftmals erst um 11 Uhr beginnt und man kurz nach Anbruch des Themas stoppen muss (so gesehen in der letzten Woche). Die Nachtschwärmer jedoch möchte ich nicht verstören. Man muss sich im klaren sein, das jemand, der beispielsweise nur nachts online ist relativ viel verpasst und eben seine Diskussionsansätze über den Tag verloren gehen. Für einen solchen Poster wäre dieses Thema damit "tot", da eben die Freiheiten nicht mehr gegeben wären dort weiterzumachen, wo man aufgehört hat.


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2012)

So, nun auch zur normalen Uhrzeit:

Guten Abend :-)


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2012)

Nabend 

Time to mobilise - time to open eyes.

Grad 30-40 Leute für die Anti ACTA Demo am Samstag klar gemacht. Ich hab das Gefühl das dass was ganz großes wird.!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Time to mobilise - time to open eyes.


©



Nabend auch von mir ^^


----------



## H2OTest (8. Februar 2012)

Ich bin im Arsch... heute 14 Stunden busy am Stück ....


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2012)

ohja die nachtschwärmer sind ja so interessant also man sollte leute wirklich davon abhalten hier rnd sachen zu posten..
oh das wäre ja zu schrecklich


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ohja die nachtschwärmer sind ja so interessant also man sollte leute wirklich davon abhalten hier rnd sachen zu posten..
> oh das wäre ja zu schrecklich



Such dir den Sammelthread der dich interessiert und poste dort deine besagte Sache. 

Wenn dich der Nachtschwärmer nicht interessiert: Niemand zwingt einen hier reinzuschauen.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2012)

Mich interessieren die Nachtschwärmer..weil ich posten darf was ich will.


----------



## H2OTest (8. Februar 2012)

wir demonstrieren als waffenfeuernde Pazifisten !


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wir demonstrieren als waffenfeuernde Pazifisten !



Wir demonstieren als Gruppe Jugendlicher


----------



## H2OTest (8. Februar 2012)

ihh lw ...


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Wn42jS_aD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohrwurm #likeaboss


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mich interessieren die Nachtschwärmer..weil ich posten darf was ich will.



Nö, darfst du nicht. Siehe: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/64057-regeln-und-hinweise-zur-nutzung-des-forums-auf-buffedde/ und http://www.buffed.de/Netiquette .


----------



## H2OTest (8. Februar 2012)

ach Razyl ... du verstehst doch wohl, was er gemeint hat ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Februar 2012)

Können wir diese dumme Diskussion nicht mal ruhen lassen ?


----------



## H2OTest (8. Februar 2012)

Okay ... ich grad total auf Deichkind steil !


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ach Razyl ... du verstehst doch wohl, was er gemeint hat ...



Türlich. Ich habe lediglich seine Aussage etwas ... hm, sagen wir, verfeinert.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Türlich. Ich habe lediglich seine Aussage etwas ... hm, sagen wir, verfeinert.



Stirb :<


----------



## H2OTest (8. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tFnsv_N2xbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... Gänsehaut!


----------



## H2OTest (8. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tFnsv_N2xbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... Gänsehaut!


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das widerspricht sich aber komplett mit dem Grundgedanken des Nachtschwärmers und dem des GM-Threads.



Nö, gar nicht. Denn auch wenn einige das schnelle posten hintereinander mit Chatten gleichsetzen, ist da doch ein deutlicher Unterschied wie ich finde.



Deanne schrieb:


> *FAZIT: PRO-NACHTSCHWÄRMER, ABER DEFINITIV GEGEN GANZTAGS-SPAM!! *



Dem schließe ich mich an.
Allerdings wird a) schwer von b) zu trennen sein.

Und guten Abend zusammen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ... Gänsehaut!



Klassiker 

Nochmal ein wenig OT (olololo)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=96ykjC3C0q8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Remi


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96ykjC3C0q8"]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=96ykjC3C0q8[/url]
> 
> 
> Remi



Remi Gallard ist einfach extrem... möchte wissen, ob der schonmal für längere Zeit im Knast verbringen musste.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Remi Gallard ist einfach extrem... möchte wissen, ob der schonmal für längere Zeit im Knast verbringen musste.



Das müssen wir jetzt wohl leider im Youtube Thread weiter diskutieren...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das müssen wir jetzt wohl leider im Youtube Thread weiter diskutieren...



Und das in "Was regt euch so RICHTIG auf?"... 

Ne aber nun ist gut.

Bin nun auch mal wieder wech, adieu!


----------



## Kamsi (8. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ... Gänsehaut!



lahmes original ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XI_oWrseTKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (8. Februar 2012)

Ich demonstriere gegen die Demonstrationen.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich demonstriere gegen die Demonstrationen.



Demoception Oo


----------



## Magogan (9. Februar 2012)

Wurde im offiziellen WoW-Forum aufgrund dieses Beitrages temporär gebannt: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/3313063406?page=1 (#1)

Kann mir jemand erklären, was daran provozierend, irreführend, unkonstruktiv oder störend sein soll? Ist jetzt Spaß nicht mehr erlaubt?


----------



## Konov (9. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wurde im offiziellen WoW-Forum aufgrund dieses Beitrages temporär gebannt: http://eu.battle.net...13063406?page=1 (#1)
> 
> Kann mir jemand erklären, was daran provozierend, irreführend, unkonstruktiv oder störend sein soll? Ist jetzt Spaß nicht mehr erlaubt?



Schon ziemlich provokant und trollig der ganze Beitrag 
Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass sie dich da rauswerfen.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2012)

hallo! ich bin ego´s doppelpost!


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2012)

Haha ich glaube nicht, dass er mit so einer Reaktion gerechnet hat 



> Wöchentlicher Magogan crap! Kann man den Typen nicht mal entfernen?





> Maaaaaaaan wechsel doch endlich den Server -.-'




Du bist da ja anscheinend sehr beliebt... xD


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2012)

Ich mag den neuen Spider-Man Trailer.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2012)

und ich mag pizza 

dich gibts ja auch noch


----------



## Magogan (9. Februar 2012)

Hmm, was soll an dem Beitrag provokant sein? Es ist schließlich einfach nur (berechtigte) Kritik am zu niedrigen Schwierigkeitsgrad, nur eben anders formuliert ...
Kritik provoziert immer die Leute, die nicht die gleiche Meinung wie der Kritiker haben ... Nach der Logik müsste man also jegliche Kritik verbieten ...


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2012)

Natürlich!
..und bitte? Welcher Mensch mag denn bitte keine Pizza?


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2012)

Ja frag ich mich auch... Mein Neffe mag keinen Ketchup und der ist erst 9... Hat mich auch ein wenig stutzig gemacht... Welches Kind mag keinen Ketchup?! Ich bin auch nich so der Riesenfan, aber in dem Alter...? Komisch...





Magogan, ich glaub es liegt nicht an der Formulierung, oder der Kritik an sich, sondern eher an der Tatsache dafür einen Thread zu eröffnen. So ein Flame-Thread wär hier genauso schnell zu, auch wenn die Kritik Hand und Fuss hat...


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2012)

Ja, das wäre als würde man kein Star Wars mögen.. oder Welpen. Tzpf.
Meine Mitbewohner wollen eine Katze, oha.


----------



## Magogan (9. Februar 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Magogan, ich glaub es liegt nicht an der Formulierung, oder der Kritik an sich, sondern eher an der Tatsache dafür einen Thread zu eröffnen. So ein Flame-Thread wär hier genauso schnell zu, auch wenn die Kritik Hand und Fuss hat...


Hmm, aber das erklärt nicht, wieso ich gebannt wurde ... Ich glaube, das wird ein Rätsel bleiben ...


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2012)

Haha stimmt 

Ja Katzen kann ich zum Beispiel gar nich Leiden...

Wenn du nachts irgendwo langläufst verstecken die sich immer und glotzen dich dann dumm an und denken, du würdest das nich peilen... Das regt mich voll auf... Eingebildete Viecher sind das... 

Wir ham ein Haus in Spanien, früher hatten wir da auch bestimmt 8 Katzen oder so und immer wenn ich da war als kleines Kind hab ich die gefüttert... Da faucht mich diese eine dumme schwarze Katze immer an obwohl ich Fressen hinstelle... Hab dann angefangen sie zu jagen, wann immer ich sie gesehen habe... Irgendwann kam sie nicht mehr wieder... Problem gelöst xD




Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, aber das erklärt nicht, wieso ich gebannt wurde ... Ich glaube, das wird ein Rätsel bleiben ...





Achso richtig gebannt? Permanent? Ja das is echt ein wenig überzogen 
Biste dir sicher das auch wirklich dieser Beitrag der Grund war?


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2012)

Mir ist das relativ wurst, ich bin eigentlich eher nen Hundefan aber Kittys können auch ganz witzige Tiere sein. Allerdings meinen die das nicht ernst, glücklicherweise, hier stehen ganz andere Anschaffungen an, Bier zum Beispiel. :f

Es ist ja auch schonwieder bald halb 2, mhn..


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2012)

Hm ja Bier leer, Zeit zum schlafen... Dann biste fit und kannst gleich morgen früh vorm Supermarkt stehen, wenn er aufmacht und Nachschub holen


----------



## Magogan (9. Februar 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Achso richtig gebannt? Permanent? Ja das is echt ein wenig überzogen
> Biste dir sicher das auch wirklich dieser Beitrag der Grund war?


Nein, nur temporär, aber der erwähnte Beitrag ist als Grund angegeben ...


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2012)

Prüfungsphase, als könnte ich um 2 Uhr schon schlafen.. haha das klingt so als könnte ich das wenn ich regulär Vorlesungen hätte. Hihi.
Ja nein, ich wollte nur die Prioritäten klarstellen, allerdings haben wir tatsächlich kein Bier mehr - das macht mich jetzt traurig


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2012)

also ich geh dann immer ins bett wenn nix mehr da is ^^ 

also hier in frankfurt sind erstmal 2 monate semesterferien nach der woche bei dir nich?


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2012)

Ja jein, aber ich habe noch 5 Klausuren vor mir, also heißts für mich eher Vorlesungsfreie-Zeit als Ferien 
Wobei ich auch eher der Typ bin der.. naja. Kennst du die College-Memes? Ich bin der mit dem Bier in der Hand (das ist paradox weil ich gerade festgestellt habe das es hier kein Bier mehr gibt).


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2012)

Schau doch noch ein paar mal nach in ein paar Minuten... Du weißt doch, du musst nur ganz fest daran glauben, dann können alle deine Träume wahr werden!


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Schau doch noch ein paar mal nach in ein paar Minuten...



Du weißt garnicht wie oft ich das versuche!
..und noch schlimmer: jetzt habe ich herausgefunden das wir auch keine Milch mehr haben, verdammt. xD


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2012)

wird immer schlimmer hm...? du hättest doch schlafen gehen sollen


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2012)

Naja ich habe dafür Chips und Pistazien gefunden.. auf zweiteren kaue ich jetzt rum.
Ich finde das hier übrigens gerade sehr schizophren. xD


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2012)

recht haste hab ich mir auch schon gedacht xD

ich klinke mich hier jetzt auch mal aus gute nacht euch allen! (also dir  )


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2012)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2012)

Noch wer da? :>


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2012)

Jou, aber ich denke ich werde jetzt auch ins Bett springen und bisl lesen.


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2012)

Weil es mit der Selbstregulierung, also Einhaltung der Uhrzeit bisher so gut geklappt hat (auch wenn ich das mittlerweile automatisieren könnte ) - Vorschlag: 

Nachtschwärmer bleibt wie gehabt, der Guten Morgen-Thread wird erweitert und deckt die restliche Zeit ab (aber erst ab kommenden Montag).


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nachtschwärmer bleibt wie gehabt, der Guten Morgen-Thread wird erweitert und deckt die restliche Zeit ab (aber erst ab kommenden Montag).



Das kann gerne umgesetzt werden, wenn auch zähneknirschend.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Februar 2012)

Bitte nicht ,ich halte dieses gespamme nicht aus


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2012)

Ich ignoriere "Ich will das eine nicht UND das andere auch nicht"


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weil es mit der Selbstregulierung, also Einhaltung der Uhrzeit bisher so gut geklappt hat (auch wenn ich das mittlerweile automatisieren könnte ) - Vorschlag:
> 
> Nachtschwärmer bleibt wie gehabt, der Guten Morgen-Thread wird erweitert und deckt die restliche Zeit ab (aber erst ab kommenden Montag).


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Februar 2012)

ZAM hat gesprochen, und mit dieser Lösung sollte wohl jeder zufrieden sein.

24/7 SPAMMROXXOOOAR


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2012)

Aber ab heute Abend wieder regulär den Nachtschwärmer nur ab 21:00 nutzen.


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber ab heute Abend wieder regulär den Nachtschwärmer nur ab 21:00 nutzen.



Alles klar Chef ;o


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2012)

Das erste Anzeichen, dass die Mayas doch Recht hatten? Ó_Ò


----------



## Olliruh (9. Februar 2012)

Alter diese Mongo Seeschauminsel - ich raste aus.


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das erste Anzeichen, dass die Mayas doch Recht hatten? Ó_Ò



Hm? o.O


----------



## Olliruh (9. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ATZE SCHRÖDER <3


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm? o.O


Die Zeitbeschränkung für den Nachtschwärmer wird indirekt durch einen anderen Thread aufgehoben. Klingt schon ziemlich apokalyptisch für mich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Februar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Zeitbeschränkung für den Nachtschwärmer wird indirekt durch einen anderen Thread aufgehoben. Klingt schon ziemlich apokalyptisch für mich.



Wieso das ? Hier wird weiterhin von 21 bis 6 Uhr gepostet (NICHT GECHATTET!!) und der Andere ist halt für die Zeit davor gedacht. Es wird sich (für diesen Thread) NIX ändern


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2012)

Deswegen auch die Wörter "indirekt" und "anderer Thread". Das sich im Nachtschwärmer nichts ändert, täuscht aber nicht darüber hinweg, dass jetzt 24/7 "gepostet" (neues Synonym für chatten?) werden darf.




Ziemlich apokalyptisch, will ich meinen.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Februar 2012)

Könnten wir dann jetzt aufhören zu dikutieren und zur Tagesordnung übergehen ? 

Nabend.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> (NICHT GECHATTET!!)..



Bloß nicht!


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2012)

naja wenn man mal ehrlich is nix anderes, nur mit verzögerung und doppelposts


----------



## Olliruh (9. Februar 2012)

Naja man sollte es halt nicht übertreiben. Was sollte man den sonst hier machen als sich zu Unterhalten ? 
Sozialer Kontakt = Chatten ?


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



do want.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2012)

naja macht ja noch irgendwo sinn, mitten in der nacht wo hier nirgends mehr was los ist... da können sich die paar nachteulen austauschen... aber dann nen thread zu machen für tagsüber... find ich schon ziemlich beknackt...


----------



## Olliruh (9. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> do want.



Schwere Genickbrüche ich sehe


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja man sollte es halt nicht übertreiben. Was sollte man den sonst hier machen als sich zu Unterhalten ?
> Sozialer Kontakt = Chatten ?



Über bestimmte Themen diskutieren, die kein Thread-Zuhause haben.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Februar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Über bestimmte Themen diskutieren, die kein Thread-Zuhause haben.



zB ?


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2012)

Dann könnte man einen aufmachen?


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2012)

genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht ^^


----------



## Kamsi (9. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Könnten wir dann jetzt aufhören zu dikutieren und zur Tagesordnung übergehen ?
> 
> Nabend.



Sex ?


----------



## Olliruh (9. Februar 2012)

Yes indeed.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Februar 2012)

True story bro, wenn ich bei meinen bin plündere ich immer den ganzen Kühlschrank 
Ha, ich glaube meine Mutter hat seitdem auch nurnoch die hälfte ihrer Tuppaboxen.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2012)

haha loaded weapon is einfach so dämlich das es schon wieder geil is xD


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2012)

Den habe ich auch gerade geschaut, ich mag den


----------



## Kamsi (10. Februar 2012)

activision/blizzard ist sowas von fail - erst bringen sie ein addon raus das mehr content patch als addon war und jetzt verschieben die d3

durch den jahrespass können sie sich halt sehr viel erlauben


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2012)

Naja das Team was an Diablo arbeitet ist ja nicht das gleiche wie das was an WoW arbeitet. 
..und ehrlichgesagt muss man schon sehr naiv sein zu glauben das Blizzard einen Titel pünktlich rausbringt. Diablo 2 hatte doch auch sogar nen Jahr Verspätung, oder irr ich mich da?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2012)

Also ich glaub schon das Diablo 3 pünkktlich rauskommt... Aber ich glaube auch das Eintracht Frankfurt nächstes Jahr ne super Saison in der 1. Liga spielen wird, soviel dazu


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2012)

Ich warte weiter auf Diablo 3. Als ob ein verschobener Release der Weltuntergang wäre.


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich warte weiter auf Diablo 3. Als ob ein verschobener Release der Weltuntergang wäre.



Du bist abgehärtet durch den Duke *g*


----------



## Noxiel (10. Februar 2012)

Wie jetzt? Es kommt ein dritter Teil von Diablo?


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2012)

Hiho!


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Es kommt ein dritter Teil von Diablo?



Es kommt bald auch ein neues Adventure von Tim Schafer und Ron Gilbert


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist abgehärtet durch den Duke *g*




Auch .. *g* Ich versteh nur das Gejammer nicht wirklich. Es ist ein Spiel. Ja, beim Duke hab ich auch gejammert, aber nicht auf dem Level, den sich einige herausnehmen. Die Leute tun so, als hätten sie ein Anrecht(!) auf jeden Titel der kommt und zwar schon vorgestern und auf alle Informationen die mit Verschiebungen und internen Geschäftsdaten und Handlungen eines Unternehmens zu tun hätten. Wo nehmen die nur die Illusionen her. Aber abgesehen davon, ja ich kann auch nachvollziehen, wenn jemand enttäuscht ist, weil er/sie den Jahrespass gekauft hat, um Diablo 3 im Frühjahr schon herunterladen und spielen zu können. Aber nimmt man es genau bedeutet Anfang des Jahres subjektiv betrachtet so ziemlich alles bis Juli *g*. Und auch dann: Gottverdammt es ist ein Spiel, aber warum tun einige so, als wäre das ihre erste Vorbestellung mit Verzögerung ever...


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2012)

Btw. Ich mag Noxiels Avatar .. der entspricht z.Z. ca. meiner Mimik, wenn ich Kommentare lese *g*


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Auch .. *g* Ich versteh nur das Gejammer nicht wirklich. Es ist ein Spiel. Ja, beim Duke hab ich auch gejammert, aber nicht auf dem Level, den sich einige herausnehmen. Die Leute tun so, als hätten sie ein Anrecht(!) auf jeden Titel der kommt und zwar schon vorgestern und auf alle Informationen die mit Verschiebungen und internen Geschäftsdaten und Handlungen eines Unternehmens zu tun hätten. Wo nehmen die nur die Illusionen her. Aber abgesehen davon, ja ich kann auch nachvollziehen, wenn sich jemand enttäuscht ist, weil er/sie den Jahrespass gekauft hat, um Diablo 3 im Frühjahr schon herunterladen und spielen zu können, aber nimmt man es genau, bedeutet Anfang des Jahres subjektiv so ziemlich alles bis Juli *g*. Und auch dann: Gottverdammt es ist ein Spiel und warum tun einige so, als wäre das ihre erste Vorbestellung mit Verzögerung ever...



Naja, ich kann die Kunden durchaus verstehen. Ich glaube einfach, dass Blizzard viel zu früh Diablo 3 angekündigt hat. Da hätte man ein Jahr länger warten sollen...


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Btw. Ich mag Noxiels Avatar .. der entspricht z.Z. ca. meiner Mimik, wenn ich Kommentare lese *g*


Ich würd mal zum Arzt gehen...bei der Gesichtsröte?


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, ich kann die Kunden durchaus verstehen. Ich glaube einfach, dass Blizzard viel zu früh Diablo 3 angekündigt hat. Da hätte man ein Jahr länger warten sollen...



"Glauben", also "meinen" ist ok. Ich finde es nur anmaßend zu fordern, zu unterstellen, zu verlangen und zu verurteilen.

Das ist meine Sicht als Kunde: Interne Entscheidungen, Werbung, PR, what ever - letzten Endes ist es die Entscheidung und Handlung des Produktentwickler, nicht des Kunden, der das Produkt noch nicht hat und gleichzeitig auch nicht darauf verzichten muss (da es kommt, nur halt später), sich diverse Sachen aber wohl gern einredet, aus was für Motiven auch immer.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Februar 2012)

Früher nannte man sowas frische Gesichtsbräune und heute wird daraus ein Fall für den Dermatologen. Prft, Scheiß Erderwärmung!


----------



## Arosk (10. Februar 2012)

DOPPELPOST ZAM!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> DOPPELPOST ZAM!



SPAM!!!

Nabend btw :3


----------



## Noxiel (10. Februar 2012)

CAPSLOCK AROSK!


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2012)

Ich langweile mich grad.  Bei dem Spiel, dass ich in "Was spielst du grad" nicht erwähne *g* hab ich Online miese Latenzen *g* TOR spiel ich ohne Levelpartner nicht weiter (hat Raid) und sonst ist nicht viel los im Staate Multiplayer. Ich könnte Final Fantasy XIII-2 mal anfangen, aber dann müsste ich auf den Fernseher verzichten, der nebenbei laufen muss... *g*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2012)

Kann The Darkness 2 empfehlen, aber nur in der Uncut


----------



## Noxiel (10. Februar 2012)

Frag mich mal ZAM. Ich habe hier BlazBlue rumliegen und Skyrim versauert auch auf der Platte. Selbst zu einer kurzen Runde TF2 kann ich mich nicht motivieren.


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kann The Darkness 2 empfehlen, aber nur in der Uncut



Hab die Demo gespielt - reizt mich nicht (vielleicht wenn es Budget ist), obwohl das Aiming herrlich smooth ist.



Noxiel schrieb:


> Frag mich mal ZAM. Ich habe hier BlazBlue rumliegen und Skyrim versauert auch auf der Platte. Selbst zu einer kurzen Runde TF2 kann ich mich nicht motivieren.



Skyrim durch ;D  ..das musste ich unbedingt vor TOR noch schaffen. *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Frag mich mal ZAM. Ich habe hier BlazBlue rumliegen und Skyrim versauert auch auf der Platte. Selbst zu einer kurzen Runde TF2 kann ich mich nicht motivieren.


Hab mir von BlazBlue die CE geholt (Hat genauso viel gekostet wie die normale Version >_<) und ich finde, iwie kann man das nicht länger als ne Stunde spielen :>


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2012)

Ich warte auf Starcraft: Ghost.


----------



## Tilbie (10. Februar 2012)

Abend.
@ Deathstyle: Das tun wir alle


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> @ Deathstyle: Das tun wir alle







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6utE5APd4wA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich warte auf Starcraft: Ghost.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> "Glauben", also "meinen" ist ok. Ich finde es nur anmaßend zu fordern, zu unterstellen, zu verlangen und zu verurteilen.



Ich habs gut: Mich interessiert Diablo 3 nicht einmal mehr ein Stückchen. *g* Wie so viele Blizzard-Spiele seit WoW... *grübel*


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend. Ich bin heute unentschlossen, ob ich gut oder schlecht gelaunt sein soll. Gründe gäbe es für beides.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2012)

Gut würde ich sagen, hallo.

@Kamsi
Ich will ein Spiel und gibst mir ein Buch? Du herzloses Monster!


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Guten Abend. Ich bin heute unentschlossen, ob ich gut oder schlecht gelaunt sein soll. Gründe gäbe es für beides.



Dann sei beides. 



Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habs gut: Mich interessiert Diablo 3 nicht einmal mehr ein Stückchen. *g* Wie so viele Blizzard-Spiele seit WoW... *grübel*



Ich bin leider Spiele-in-Regal-haben-muss-Süchtig. *g*


----------



## Kamsi (10. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Guten Abend. Ich bin heute unentschlossen, ob ich gut oder schlecht gelaunt sein soll. Gründe gäbe es für beides.



Im zweifelsfall immer gut gelaunt - falls das nicht klappt ist man eh schlecht gelaunt meist


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2012)

Ich habe heute eine Entscheidung getroffen, die meine Zukunft maßgeblich beeinflussen wird: Ich bin endlich "meiner" Partei beigetreten - nein, es ist nicht die NPD. Wer will raten?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2012)

FDP ? o


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2012)

Na, der ging aber weit daneben.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Februar 2012)

npd ? wirkst auf mich nicht wie ein nazi

piratenpartei ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin leider Spiele-in-Regal-haben-muss-Süchtig. *g*



Hihi, such deswegen mal einen Arzt auf.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2012)

Naja, ich bin eher links angesiedelt, aber mehr sag ich jetzt nicht, ich sehe aus den Augenwinkeln ZAM schon mit dem Hammer ausholen.

Gerade in den Lokalnachrichten gelesen:


*Karlsruhe (ps/feb) - Anja Polzer aus der aktuellen TV-Staffel "Der Bachelor" (RTL), kommt am Samstag, 11. Februar, zur Flirt & Kiss-Night in die Diskothek Jetset nach Karlsruhe. Vor Ort bekommt das Publikum die Bachelor-Kandidatin aus Weingarten ab 23.30 Uhr im Rahmen eines Meet & Greet live zu sehen. Die Badenerin bringe genügend Zeit für gemeinsame Fotos und Autogramme mit, versichert ihr Management in einer Pressemitteilung.*



......................................__................................................ 
.............................,-~*`¯lllllll`*~,.......................................... 
.......................,-~*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll¯`*-,.................................... 
..................,-~*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*-,.................................. 
...............,-*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.\.......................... ....... 
.............;*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll,-~*~-,llllllllllllllllllll\................................ 
..............\lllllllllllllllllllllllllll/.........\;;;;llllllllllll,-`~-,......................... .. 
...............\lllllllllllllllllllll,-*...........`~-~-,...(.(¯`*,`,.......................... 
................\llllllllllll,-~*.....................)_-\..*`*;..).......................... 
.................\,-*`¯,*`)............,-~*`~................/..................... 
..................|/.../.../~,......-~*,-~*`;................/.\.................. 
................./.../.../.../..,-,..*~,.`*~*................*...\................. 
................|.../.../.../.*`...\...........................)....)¯`~,.................. 
................|./.../..../.......)......,.)`*~-,............/....|..)...`~-,............. 
..............././.../...,*`-,.....`-,...*`....,---......\..../...../..|.........¯```*~-,,,, 
...............(..........)`*~-,....`*`.,-~*.,-*......|.../..../.../............\........ 
................*-,.......`*-,...`~,..``.,,,-*..........|.,*...,*...|..............\........ 
...................*,.........`-,...)-,..............,-*`...,-*....(`-,............\....... 
......................f`-,.........`-,/...*-,___,,-~*....,-*......|...`-,..........\........


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2012)

sag nicht Die Linken .... ?!


----------



## Kamsi (10. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin leider Spiele-in-Regal-haben-muss-Süchtig. *g*



du hast es ja gut ^^ kriegt ja bestimmt rabatt auf spiele als buffed chef ^^


----------



## Kamsi (10. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin eher links angesiedelt, aber mehr sag ich jetzt nicht




*  Marxistisch-Leninistische Partei Deutschlands*


----------



## Kamsi (11. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> @Kamsi
> Ich will ein Spiel und gibst mir ein Buch? Du herzloses Monster!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wNB-YQ6KkIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> sag nicht Die Linken .... ?!



Sag mal nichts gegen Die Linken.


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2012)

Ich rieche Politikthemen


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Februar 2012)

Ich hab ja gesagt, ZAM holt ihn gleich raus.


----------



## H2OTest (11. Februar 2012)

Piraten <3


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab ja gesagt, ZAM holt ihn gleich raus.



ZAM ist handzahm.
*ZAM hinterm' Ohr kraul*


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2012)

Ich suche auch schon länger nach einer Partei, damit ich das mit der Weltherrschaft endlich anstreben kann. In kleinen Schritten natürlich. Aber es ist einfach nichts für mich dabei.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich suche auch schon länger nach einer Partei, damit ich das mit der Weltherrschaft endlich anstreben kann. In kleinen Schritten natürlich. Aber es ist einfach nichts für mich dabei.



Mach eine eigene auf!


H2OTest schrieb:


> Piraten <3






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2012)

Die Zamperialen


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich suche auch schon länger nach einer Partei, damit ich das mit der Weltherrschaft endlich anstreben kann. In kleinen Schritten natürlich. Aber es ist einfach nichts für mich dabei.



Und deine Minister rekrutierst du dann aus dem buffed-Forum? Ui, ich wäre gern Minister für Raum- und Luftfahrt.


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mach eine eigene auf!



Stimmt. Dafür brauche ich zwar noch ein paar Mitstreiter, aber dann hat man automatisch ein paar treue Anhänger.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Februar 2012)

Ich wär gern Finanzminister!


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich wär gern Finanzminister!



Sehr gerne, ich kann eh nicht rechnen. Damit hätten wir das schon mal. So, wer spricht hier ganz schlecht Englisch und übernimmt das Außenministerium?


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Februar 2012)

So, hab mal nach langer Zeit meinen Titel geändert 
Zam muss seinen Kuchen wohl jetzt ohne Sahnebutter essen ^^


----------



## win3ermute (11. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich suche auch schon länger nach einer Partei, damit ich das mit der Weltherrschaft endlich anstreben kann. In kleinen Schritten natürlich. Aber es ist einfach nichts für mich dabei.



Ach, ich finde die sonntägliche Duisburger Wahl endlich mal toll - statt jemand da reinzuwählen, soll man jemanden raushauen (der es meiner Ansicht nach auch verdient hat).

So sollte doch das Wählen aussehen: Nominierung und monatliche Abwahl durch das Volk. Das ist Entertainment und zusätzlich geben sich die Penner eventuell dann mal Mühe, um "Wahlperiodenkönig" zu werden!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Februar 2012)

Sahnebutter macht dick 

Ich wär gern Bundespräsident


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2012)

Ich will den Posten von Berlusconi! Worum gehts?


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sahnebutter macht dick



Musst mich ja nicht Essen


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Februar 2012)

Ich geh jetzt pennen... muss morgen wieder 40 Kilometer fahren, um eine Stunde Nachhilfe in Mathe zu geben für ein Mädchen, das leider in mich verknallt ist. Aber die 20 Euro Bezahlung locken halt.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt pennen... muss morgen wieder 40 Kilometer fahren, um eine Stunde Nachhilfe in Mathe zu geben für ein Mädchen, das leider in mich verknallt ist. Aber die 20 Euro Bezahlung locken halt.



Kannst ja die Bezahlung..."aufstocken"


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So, hab mal nach langer Zeit meinen Titel geändert



Oh, wow, steht dir bestens. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hätte auch dem alten Hans gefallen.

Anderes Thema: boah, mein lieber Mann, das scheiß Tattoo brennt vielleicht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kannst ja die Bezahlung..."aufstocken"



Die ist 11, du Sau.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt pennen... muss morgen wieder 40 Kilometer fahren, um eine Stunde Nachhilfe in Mathe zu geben für ein Mädchen, das leider in mich verknallt ist. Aber die 20 Euro Bezahlung locken halt.



Was sagt denn deine Freundin dazu, hä, hää? 

/edit
Oh, okay.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Februar 2012)

Bin auch mal poofen. 

Tschöö


----------



## Reflox (11. Februar 2012)

Kommt zu meiner Partei! Wir übernehmen Amerika und bauen Stofftierfabriken in Afghanistan. Danach verteilen wir die Plüschtierchen unter den Terroristen. Da sie diese so süss finden, werden sie ganz lieb und wir können Russland erobern. Dann verteilen wir gratis Vodka auf der ganzen Welt. Zack haben wir überall Anhänger!


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> boah, mein lieber Mann, das scheiß Tattoo brennt vielleicht.


nen neues?


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2012)

Franzosen machen eh besseren Wodka. 
Meh mir ist langweilig.


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> nen neues?



Siehe "Ich hab da was Neues".  

Aua, aua, aua, aua!


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Siehe "Ich hab da was Neues".
> 
> Aua, aua, aua, aua!



Not_bad.png


----------



## win3ermute (11. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Aua, aua, aua, aua!



Wie teuer ist sowas heute? Trage mich schon lange mit dem Gedanken, mir endlich mal was stechen zu lassen - bin mir allerdings auch nicht sicher, wie sich das mit der Haut verträgt...


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wie teuer ist sowas heute? Trage mich schon lange mit dem Gedanken, mir endlich mal was stechen zu lassen - bin mir allerdings auch nicht sicher, wie sich das mit der Haut verträgt...



Kommt auf die Größe und Farbigkeit des Tattoos an. Und natürlich auf den Tättowierer. Ich habe 250 Euro bezahlt.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2012)

Bei meinem Halfsleeve (farbig) rechne ich mit ~800€. Der Preis hängt halt vom Aufwand (Arbeitszeit) und der Qualität ab.


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2012)

Beachten sollte man auch immer, ob man bereits Stammkunde ist. Mein Tättowierer macht mir immer deutlich geringere Preise, als einem Neukunden.


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab ja gesagt, ZAM holt ihn gleich raus.



Pfui! Was für Themen hier


----------



## win3ermute (11. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Größe und Farbigkeit des Tattoos an. Und natürlich auf den Tättowierer. Ich habe 250 Euro bezahlt.



Hört sich gut an. Bleibt natürlich die Frage mit der Verträglichkeit. Gibt es da Möglichkeiten, das irgendwie zu testen (bin kein "Ginger", sondern "Ausnahmetonrothaarig" und leider auch mittlerweile recht reizbar, was Haut angeht).


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2012)

Mein Cousin isn' Ginger und von oben bis unten volltattoviert. Allerdings hab ich nicht das Gefühl das er empflindlich wäre was sowas angeht. Mhn.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Februar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pfui! Was für Themen hier







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQKuWANuVg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Isch' ab ihnen gesagt das er einön 'at!


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Bleibt natürlich die Frage mit der Verträglichkeit. Gibt es da Möglichkeiten, das irgendwie zu testen (bin kein "Ginger", sondern "Ausnahmetonrothaarig" und leider auch mittlerweile recht reizbar, was Haut angeht).



Gute, getestete Farben sollten ohne Probleme verträglich sein. Es gibt ja sogar vegane Farben, insofern mache ich mir da keine Sorgen.

Ansonsten einfach zum Tättowierer gehen und sich etwas Farbe hinter das Ohrläppchen auftragen lassen. Kommt es zu keiner Reaktion, besteht keine Allergie.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ansonsten einfach zum Tättowierer gehen und sich etwas Farbe hinter das Ohrläppchen auftragen lassen. Kommt es zu keiner Reaktion, besteht keine Allergie.



Zack, da war dat' Ohr wech'!


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Zack, da war dat' Ohr wech'!



Das bisschen Ohr. Dafür weiß man dann, dass man eine Allergie hat. 

So, ich geh in die Kiste. Nacht, Kinners.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das bisschen Ohr. Dafür weiß man dann, dass man eine Allergie hat.
> 
> So, ich geh in die Kiste. Nacht, Kinners.



Schlaf schön.


----------



## win3ermute (11. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Gute, getestete Farben sollten ohne Probleme verträglich sein. Es gibt ja sogar vegane Farben, insofern mache ich mir da keine Sorgen.



Hört sich ebenfalls gut an. Werde mir wohl dann ein paar Adressen von guten "Tackerern" besorgen. Danke für die Infos .


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend.




Spielt sonst noch wer Final Fantasy 13-2?


----------



## Tilbie (11. Februar 2012)

Abend,

Überleg ob ich mir FF13-2 anschaff, hab aber auch FF13 nicht gespielt.
Weiter oben auf meiner Liste stehen aber erstmal Xenoblade und Disgaea 4.


----------



## Reflox (11. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2012)

Kingdoms of Amalur rockt!


----------



## Soladra (11. Februar 2012)

huhu


----------



## Tilbie (11. Februar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kingdoms of Amalur rockt!



Muss mir anscheinend doch mal die Demo geben


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2012)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> Spielt sonst noch wer Final Fantasy 13-2?



Ich würde, wenn ich mich dazu aufraffen könnte, den Fernseher abzuschalten *g*


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2012)

Hm, der ICQ Gruppenchat geht immer noch net. ~~

Selbst via Pidgin und Miranda gehen die Chaträume nicht mehr auf. Und keine Stellungnahme von ICQ oder andere, die über das Problem berichten. o,o


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2012)

Jetzt läuft FF13-2


----------



## Tilbie (12. Februar 2012)

So, bin dann mal im Bett. Schöne Nacht noch allen!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Februar 2012)

FF 13-2 würde auch gern ma anzoggen muss aber ne menge für reise noch zurücklegen -.- aber naja urlaub gibt es nur 1 mal im jahr das game immer ^^




pn an mich wer wissen will wie ich die sender unter meinen avatar empfange (wenn ihr sie sehen wollt)


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2012)

Abend ;o


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2012)

vanille eis und hdr <3


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> vanille eis und hdr <3



Es läuft schon wieder HDR im Fernsehen? :S


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2012)

Öh ja heute kommt Teil 3 wobei ich ja finde das man den eigentlich nicht oft genug gucken kann :3


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Öh ja heute kommt Teil 3 wobei ich ja finde das man den eigentlich nicht oft genug gucken kann :3



Die kamen doch erst Weihnachten irgendwo, oder?

Naja, irgendwann reicht es auch mal. *g*


----------



## Kamsi (12. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Öh ja heute kommt Teil 3 wobei ich ja finde das man den eigentlich nicht oft genug gucken kann :3






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WskRAEggqkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (12. Februar 2012)

omg epische links rechts diskussion auf facebook


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> omg epische links rechts diskussion auf facebook



Niemand hat recht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2012)

Gandalf! Denethor ist nicht bei sinnen!


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
in diesem sinne - gute nacht


----------



## Konov (12. Februar 2012)

Abend allerseits


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend allerseits



Nabend Konov!


----------



## Soladra (13. Februar 2012)

huhu


----------



## Reflox (13. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

Nabend :3


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2012)

Wuuusa


----------



## Dominau (13. Februar 2012)

Nabönd
Was gibts bei euch so?


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2012)

Blake Robinson ^_^


----------



## Konov (13. Februar 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Nabönd
> Was gibts bei euch so?



Nicht viel. ^^

Abend!


----------



## Soladra (13. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Wuuusa



Wuuuuugii




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (13. Februar 2012)

Meine abartig perverse Katze versucht, die Kruste von meinem Tattoo zu fressen. Erst eine Woche lang sexuelle Übergriffe und nun das.


----------



## Soladra (13. Februar 2012)

Oha sind sogar n paar vom alten Eisen da


----------



## Noxiel (13. Februar 2012)

Das ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Dusseliger Roman, dusselige Yana....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2012)

Tach


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

ololollo letzte Minute Ausgleich von Düsseldorf


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Dusseliger Roman, dusselige Yana....



Hm? Von was redet er?


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

Alter 'My Name is Earl' ist so episch


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Meine abartig perverse Katze versucht, die Kruste von meinem Tattoo zu fressen. Erst eine Woche lang sexuelle Übergriffe und nun das.



Ihh...dann ist die Woche ja schon gelaufen ^^
Achso - Nabend!


----------



## Noxiel (13. Februar 2012)

Interessante Doku in der ARD zum Thema Facebook.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Meine abartig perverse Katze versucht, die Kruste von meinem Tattoo zu fressen. Erst eine Woche lang sexuelle Übergriffe und nun das.



hatte mal ne wunde an der stirn als ich in urlaub war bei leuten die katzen haben ^^ rate mal wo die katzen andauernd ranwollten 

muss irgendwelche duftstoffe für katzen ausenden - aber deren katze haben mich nicht sexuell belästig


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2012)

Nu gloar


----------



## Kamsi (13. Februar 2012)

finger weg von den drogen zam ^^

zockst du eingentlich noch swtor ?

ich raide atm 2x mal die woche die 2 operationen ^^

was wurde den aus der buffed gilde ? sehe ja bist bei ner anderen gilde


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> finger weg von den drogen zam ^^



Das war Heimatsprache 



> zockst du eingentlich noch swtor ?



Auch.



> was wurde den aus der buffed gilde ? sehe ja bist bei ner anderen gilde



Ich mag keine Randoms


----------



## Kamsi (13. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das war Heimatsprache
> 
> wer so schreibt kann nur auf drogen sein
> 
> ...


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2012)

Sachsen sind also generell auf Drogen .. interessant. 

Und Gilde .. kommt auf den Server an.


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2012)

Wann kommt eigentlich endlich mal die Zam-Actionfigur in den Buffed-Shop?


----------



## Konov (13. Februar 2012)

Hach ich könnte nächstes Wochenende eine wirklich gutaussehende Frau daten, beschissenerweise hat sie mir aufgetragen ich könnte mir ja etwas ausdenken und sie damit überraschen. (irgendwas was wir zusammen machen)
Nun steh ich da und mir fällt nix ein.

Jemand ne Idee?? Außer Kino, Essen gehen und was trinken gehen, soweit bin ich nämlich auch schon.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

Eislaufen kommt immer geil, zusammen Kochen kommt auch immer gut.


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Eislaufen kommt immer geil, zusammen Kochen kommt auch immer gut.



Eislaufen kann ich nicht und will ich nicht 

Kochen find ich fürs erste Date nicht ganz so prickelnd. Vorallem nicht in meiner 1qm Pantry-Küche.
Eher was "öffentliches"....


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

In einere andere Stadt fahren und dort ein bisschen "shoppen" und rumlaufen.


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> In einere andere Stadt fahren und dort ein bisschen "shoppen" und rumlaufen.



Gar kein schlechter Ansatz...


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Gar kein schlechter Ansatz...



Ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst ,aber wir fahren immer nach Düsseldorf,Essen,Wuppertal (Schwebebahn fahren :3),Dortmund oder Gelsenkirchen.


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst ,aber wir fahren immer nach Düsseldorf,Essen,Wuppertal (Schwebebahn fahren :3),Dortmund oder Gelsenkirchen.



Also von Metropolen bin ich etwas weiter entfernt, wohne aber selbst in einer Stadt die offiziell als Großstadt bezeichnet wird.
Ich schätze es wird ein einfaches Cafe zu den Abendstunden werden... da kann man nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Also von Metropolen bin ich etwas weiter entfernt, wohne aber selbst in einer Stadt die offiziell als Großstadt bezeichnet wird.
> Ich schätze es wird ein einfaches Cafe zu den Abendstunden werden... da kann man nicht viel falsch machen.



Und danach ins Kino ?  
Lokale Konzerte sind auch immer eine tolle Wahl :3


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Und danach ins Kino ?
> Lokale Konzerte sind auch immer eine tolle Wahl :3



Naja Kino ist immer doof zum unterhalten.
Würde ich nur machen, wenn wir uns total gut verstehen. Wenn man sich nicht leiden kann ist der Abend nach ner Stunde im Cafe gelaufen.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

Wenn du nen Hund hast (oder sie) kommt ne Runde "Gassi" gehen auch immer ganz nett


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

@zam 

ich war doch mit dir auf dem selben server und habe mit dir gesprochen als du lvl 18 warst du meintest du wärst nicht so berühmt wie ich denke ^^


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @zam
> ich war doch mit dir auf dem selben server und habe mit dir gesprochen als du lvl 18 warst du meintest du wärst nicht so berühmt wie ich denke ^^



Fame is Lame ;D  .. und ja, ich weiß. Aber wer weiß auf welchen Servern du dich noch so rumtreibst. *g*


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xLGpKlO3oJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Soviel zum Valentinstag ^^


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2012)

Heute ist nicht Valentintstag!

Heute ist:

- Beginn der CL KO Phase
- Release der Mass Effect 3 Demo


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GlwxwlC394Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2012)

Gutes Lied Lachi!


----------



## H2OTest (14. Februar 2012)

Gutten Abend  

Made my day heute : 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QX9kLKjeY4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 und 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SPk6AcJKKIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (14. Februar 2012)

Ich schmeiss mal FL studio an und schau mal, ob ich heut was nettes mit FL studio anstelle


----------



## H2OTest (14. Februar 2012)

gnah .. verklickt ...


----------



## Soladra (14. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

Fußball :3


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2012)

Ich hasse mein Wohnhaus -.-
Offenbar sehr dünne Wände und ausgerechnet jetzt kommen auch noch Leute ins Haus und latschen durchs Treppenhaus...


Und ich hab Hunger verdammt und kann nicht runter -.-


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hasse mein Wohnhaus -.-
> Offenbar sehr dünne Wände und ausgerechnet jetzt kommen auch noch Leute ins Haus und latschen durchs Treppenhaus...



dünne Wände sind schlecht am Valentinstag


----------



## H2OTest (14. Februar 2012)

Wieso ... sollen doch alle wissen das man sich was gönnt


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2012)

All die kleinen Geräusche treiben mich in den Wahnsinn... ich kann nichtmal mehr zusammenzucken und mir ist auch noch kalt... eiskalte Finger!


----------



## Soladra (14. Februar 2012)

Ich mag Valentinstag  Da ist die normale Schokolade billiger, man wird angelächelt und man bekommt als Mädel Schoko und Blumen nachgeworfen


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wieso ... sollen doch alle wissen das man sich was gönnt



Und das ,meine Damen und Herren, ist der der Grund weswegen es pr0ns gibt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2012)

Zuhause, und Nabend


----------



## Zonalar (14. Februar 2012)

Sh1kar1 auch endlich angekommen? Tach alter Buffed-Veteran


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

Leverkusen schlägt sich echt ganz gut


----------



## H2OTest (14. Februar 2012)

Shikari, von was ist dein ava?


----------



## Reflox (14. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Shikari, von was ist dein ava?



Bastion oder?


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2012)

Irgendwie bin ich doof... bin schon panisch und lese mir noch lustige Sachen über Träume und Psychologie durch...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sh1kar1 auch endlich angekommen? Tach alter Buffed-Veteran



Zufrieden und glücklich angekommen  

@H2O

Das ist Kid von Bastion (Indie-Game).


----------



## Soladra (14. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich doof... bin schon panisch und lese mir noch lustige Sachen über Träume und Psychologie durch...


 wieso panisch? wieso träume, ? hä?


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich doof... bin schon panisch und lese mir noch lustige Sachen über Träume und Psychologie durch...



Hast du in letzter Zeit vom 'Grünem' genascht ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> wieso panisch? wieso träume, ? hä?



Schau beim Was regt euch auf Thread rein...






Olliruh schrieb:


> Hast du in letzter Zeit vom 'Grünem' genascht ?



Nein... ich hab nur leider ein kleines Problem mit einer Hyperaktiven Phantasie, welche sich irgendwie grundsätzlich einen scherz daraus macht mir nen Arsch voll Angst einzujagen...


Vorallendingen wenn ich mal wieder alleine daheim bin...

Aber mein Wacher Verstand... hat eine sehr selektive Aufnahmefähigkeit und meint sich dann noch in irgendwelche, zuweilen tief verstörende Texte (wissenschaftlich sowie Belletristik) zu vertiefen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2012)

Ich hab den Thread getötet... ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2012)

Scheint so... oder schon alle zu Bett ? o


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Scheint so... oder schon alle zu Bett ? o


Vermutlich sind sie nur vor lachen vom Stuhl gefallen ^^


----------



## tonygt (14. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab den Thread getötet... ^^



Oder alle dachten sich dafuq i just read und sin dann lieber off gegangen


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

^dis


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2012)

Abend Mädels


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2012)

Moin Chef


----------



## Zonalar (14. Februar 2012)

Ich bin noch da, aber nicht merhr lange


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2012)




----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2012)

D:


----------



## Konov (15. Februar 2012)

Ich lach mich tot  wahahaha ist der Kerl geil

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/abgeschleppt-in-wuppertal.html


----------



## Kamsi (15. Februar 2012)

activision braucht mal wieder geld für koks & nutten - anders ist das neue 20 euro mount nicht zu erklären


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2012)

*reinguck*
"Hey Jungs! Der Nachtschwärmer is frei! Lasst uns vom "Guten-Morgähn-Smalltalk-Thread" rüberwechseln!"
*Dose Eistee aufmach*
Tach die Herren


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2012)

For the people who are still aliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiveee <3

Einen wundervollen guten Abend


----------



## Arosk (15. Februar 2012)

mass effect 3 ko-op ist lustig


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Februar 2012)

Gnar ich muss noch bis Freitag warten...


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2012)

Naböhnd!


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2012)

Juhu! Jemand hat meinen Beitrag ihm Urheberrecht-Thread kommentiert!
*lies*
oh  Der Kommentar is nich so nett...


----------



## Olliruh (15. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
LOL


----------



## Kamsi (15. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Juhu! Jemand hat meinen Beitrag ihm Urheberrecht-Thread kommentiert!
> *lies*
> oh  Der Kommentar is nich so nett...



lass dir doch von einem neuregestrierten unter 10 posting typen nicht was sagen ^^


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> lass dir doch von einem neuregestrierten unter 10 posting typen nicht was sagen ^^



Ja du hast recht Kamsi, aber er benutzt ganze Sätze! Und er gibt sich Mühe mit der Rechtschreibung und Grammatik! GRAMMATIK KAMSI!


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> mass effect 3 ko-op ist lustig



Leider nur kurzweilig, statt langzeit motivierend.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
fu leck mich am arsch


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Februar 2012)

Bah, nicht mein Typ.


----------



## Konov (15. Februar 2012)

Moinsen!


----------



## Kamsi (15. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ja du hast recht Kamsi, aber er benutzt ganze Sätze! Und er gibt sich Mühe mit der Rechtschreibung und Grammatik! GRAMMATIK KAMSI!



mit grammatik macht man dich heiss und wuschig ?


----------



## orkman (16. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> fu leck mich am arsch



bist du das auf dem bild ? wenn ja , alle achtung ... waeren nur alle maedchen so schoen an unsrer uni , dann waer ich net single

bei uns is es so : 
ein teil is schoen und intelligent , wollen aber keinen freund (der haelt vom lernen ab  )
manche sind schoen und dumm , naja ...
andere sind haesslich und intelligent , naja...
und dann noch die haesslichen und dummen ... die sind friendzoned  (scherz)
irgendwo is immer ein haken '^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Februar 2012)

Und was hast du zu bieten?


----------



## Olliruh (16. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> bist du das auf dem bild ? wenn ja , alle achtung ... waeren nur alle maedchen so schoen an unsrer uni , dann waer ich net single



Nein das ist ne "gute" Freundin von mir


----------



## Arosk (16. Februar 2012)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/193218-mass-effect-3-demo/


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> fu leck mich am arsch



Ich find, sie war früher hübscher als jetzt. Außerdem macht sie auf dem neuen Bild fast schon ein Duckface


----------



## Olliruh (16. Februar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich find, sie war früher hübscher als jetzt. Außerdem macht sie auf dem neuen Bild fast schon ein Duckface



Ja ich versteh auch nicht warum sie das dafür genommen hat ,sie ist soviel hübscher.


----------



## Saji (17. Februar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich find, sie war früher hübscher als jetzt. Außerdem macht sie auf dem neuen Bild fast schon ein Duckface



Dr. Dr. Prof. Saji Freud sieht sich das mal genauer an.

Im Jahre 2009 hatte das gezeigte Mädchen noch Freunde, oder zumindest Familie, die es in einer wahrhaft natürlichen Umgebung in einer rein menschlichen Pose fotografierten, vermutlich sogar spontan.

Heute muss sich das Mädchen mit einer teuren Sony-SLR-Kamera vor einen Spiegel stellen, ein sogenanntes "Duckface" (engl., Entengesicht) machen und sich dazu in einem sozial isolierten Bereich aufhalten.

Soll MIR noch mal einer sagen ich soll abnehmen!


----------



## tonygt (17. Februar 2012)

Abesehen davon das das Bild ein ganz "bisschen" bearbeitet wurde


----------



## Saji (17. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Abesehen davon das das Bild ein ganz "bisschen" bearbeitet wurde



Stimmt. Wetten abschließen, was gemacht wurde? Ich setze 5 Ü-Eier auf Gaußscher Weichzeichner.


----------



## Dominau (17. Februar 2012)

Naböööönd :>>>


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Februar 2012)

Fuß-OP hinter mir, schmerzt ziemlich. Besonders, wenn ich meinen Fuß nicht hochlege aber ich will mich am PC ablenken :.(


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2012)

Soso ARD und ZDF fordern die unsere Unterschrift unter ACTA


----------



## Reflox (17. Februar 2012)

Und das weil...?


----------



## Zonalar (17. Februar 2012)

hab gerade ne Kanne selbst gepressten Orangesaft runtergestürzt. *_*


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2012)

Mein Link

Naja wegen der Kohle.


----------



## Reflox (17. Februar 2012)

Ich verstehs nicht, ARD und ZDF sind Fernsehsender. Wo wollen die schon Kohle im Internet machen?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2012)

Sie sind Teil einer Vereinigung von Industrieverbänden und da keiner die anderen kennt oder sich für sie interessiert oder berechtigerweise ihnen misstraut müssen eben ARD und ZDF ran... und was die Kohle angeht... denk mal nach wer die beiden Intendanten (oder wie die da auch immer heißen) schön bezahlt?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Februar 2012)

Hiho
Fällt der Russe tot vom Traktor, steht in der nähe ein Reaktor!


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hiho
> Fällt der Russe tot vom Traktor, steht in der nähe ein Reaktor!



Made my Day


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2012)

Hat wer irgendwie ne kleine Ahnung von klimatischen Einflüssen auf mögliche Flugbahnen aus der Stratosphäre heraus? ^^


----------



## Arosk (17. Februar 2012)

youtube ist auch nur noch ne schnecke, vor monaten konnte ich noch 720p bufferfrei schauen, jetzt hängts sogar manchmal bei 360p...


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2012)

Sonst hab ich keine Probleme aber heute ist's wirklich arg schlimm ^^


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> youtube ist auch nur noch ne schnecke, vor monaten konnte ich noch 720p bufferfrei schauen, jetzt hängts sogar manchmal bei 360p...



Liegt bestimmt am Wochenende. ^^

Gibts die Mass Effect 3 Demo eigentlich nur bei Origin? Hab den Müll nämlich net auf der Platte.
Ohne externe Links muss die Demo wohl ungetestet bleiben.


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Liegt bestimmt am Wochenende. ^^
> 
> Gibts die Mass Effect 3 Demo eigentlich nur bei Origin? Hab den Müll nämlich net auf der Platte.
> Ohne externe Links muss die Demo wohl ungetestet bleiben.



Nur via Origin.


----------



## win3ermute (18. Februar 2012)

Razyl stinkt!


----------



## Dropz (18. Februar 2012)

nabeeeeend


----------



## Saji (18. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend und gleich auch wieder gute Nacht. Muss ja fit und schön... naja, zumindest fit sein für den nächsten Arbeitstag. :3


----------



## Saji (18. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend und gleich auch wieder gute Nacht. Muss ja fit und schön... naja, zumindest fit sein für den nächsten Arbeitstag. :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2012)

Haaaaaaaaaaaallo?


----------



## tonygt (18. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaallo?



Hallo ?


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo!


----------



## Kamsi (18. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaallo?



Eccccchhhhoooo


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2012)

Entengequacke wirft kein Echo. Niemand weiss warum.


----------



## Arosk (18. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Februar 2012)

Nabend. Da im Lustige-Bilder-Thread grad die Rede davon ist und ich auf 9gag schon genug Posts mit dem Thema gesehen hab: Zalgo. Nein, ich hab's mir nicht angeschaut, ich bin grad mit zwei Kiddies komplett allein daheim, nein nein nein  Hat's wer angesehen/gelesen? Ist es wirklich so heftig?! Kann mir das bei nem Comic irgendwie gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Tilbie (18. Februar 2012)

Arosk hat Eier.

Abend Büffed.

@schneemaus: Einen Gruseligen Comic kenn ich, aber von Zaglo hab ich noch nie gehört O.o


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nabend. Da im Lustige-Bilder-Thread grad die Rede davon ist und ich auf 9gag schon genug Posts mit dem Thema gesehen hab: Zalgo. Nein, ich hab's mir nicht angeschaut, ich bin grad mit zwei Kiddies komplett allein daheim, nein nein nein  Hat's wer angesehen/gelesen? Ist es wirklich so heftig?! Kann mir das bei nem Comic irgendwie gar nicht vorstellen.


Es wurde doch sogar gepostet, woher das seinen Ursprung hat, das ist nicht nur ein einziger Comic :S


----------



## Kamsi (18. Februar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nabend. Da im Lustige-Bilder-Thread grad die Rede davon ist und ich auf 9gag schon genug Posts mit dem Thema gesehen hab: Zalgo. Nein, ich hab's mir nicht angeschaut, ich bin grad mit zwei Kiddies komplett allein daheim, nein nein nein  Hat's wer angesehen/gelesen? Ist es wirklich so heftig?! Kann mir das bei nem Comic irgendwie gar nicht vorstellen.





> *Zalgo* is a Internet legend that is associated with insanity, death and destruction of the world, similar to the creature Cthulhu created by H.P. Lovecraft in the 1920s. Zalgo is often associated with scrambled text on webpages and images of people whose eyes and mouth covered in black.
> 
> I like how people who try to figure out the origin of the "meme" don't even know where it came from originally. I'll tell you where it came from. From me. I just made it up. Zalgo is something horrible. Zalgo is something that's coming. It's coming soon. It has nothing to do with Lovecraft. I'm not nerdy enough to make those kind of references.
> 
> ...



​


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2012)

Pah, solche gruselsachen interessieren mich nicht.
Als wenn man daraus J&#835;&#824;&#858;&#810;e&#842;&#862;&#863;&#808;&#827;&#853;&#816;&#818;&#811;&#819;&#791;&#799;d&#785;&#778;&#874;&#835;&#830;&#838;&#823;&#847;&#821;&#854;&#793;&#852;&#814;&#815;&#816;&#813;e&#779;&#777;&#773;&#785;&#835;&#861;&#789;&#817;&#811;&#828;r&#878;&#874;&#876;&#830;&#856;&#847;&#825;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#837;&#846; &#872;&#776;&#869;&#776;&#844;&#789;&#805;&#841;&#806;&#792;a&#849;&#773;&#855;&#770;&#774;&#850;&#835;&#788;&#871;&#852;&#817;&#811;&#846;&#857;&#828;u&#855;&#864;&#803;&#796;&#793;&#804;&#839;&#826;&#805;&#812;&#840;f&#850;&#876;&#874;&#873;&#785;&#864;&#791;&#816; &#773;&#860;&#846;&#806;&#810;b&#867;&#776;&#779;&#798;&#804;u&#777;&#780;&#783;&#874;&#868;&#872;&#784;&#860;&#866;&#792;&#846;&#805;&#846;&#851;&#810;f&#867;&#829;&#781;&#778;&#867;&#786;&#789;&#795;&#810;&#792;&#805;&#814;&#806;&#813;f&#774;&#782;&#788;&#872;&#781;&#843;&#788;&#799;&#826;e&#867;&#788;&#860;&#866;&#823;&#816;&#811;d&#784;&#838;&#834;&#863;&#795;&#864;&#791;&#840;&#790;&#818; &#771;&#787;&#847;&#862;&#793;&#812;&#814;i&#780;&#773;&#860;&#852;&#846;&#814;&#814;&#791;s&#773;&#870;&#794;&#855;&#835;&#824;&#854;&#816;&#818;&#851;t&#780;&#836;&#833;&#790;&#814;&#798;&#800;&#858;&#841;&#827;&#798; &#777;&#777;&#838;&#785;&#830;&#768;&#778;&#834;&#854;&#798;v&#849;&#849;&#777;&#848;&#848;&#771;&#843;&#781;&#877;&#865;&#862;&#813;&#845;e&#869;&#849;&#872;&#848;&#795;&#860;&#846;&#790;&#853;&#851;&#846;&#790;&#840;&#846;r&#783;&#829;&#835;&#834;&#794;&#829;&#829;&#850;&#802;&#820;&#820;&#839;&#816;&#845;d&#773;&#787;&#781;&#843;&#783;&#828;&#815;&#809;&#819;&#791;&#827;&#790;&#827;a&#877;&#862;&#802;&#840;&#851;&#812;&#806;&#852;&#813;&#857;m&#772;&#772;&#838;&#829;&#874;&#831;&#866;&#839;&#854;&#798;&#854;&#798;&#845;&#815;&#841;m&#870;&#774;&#776;&#805;&#852;&#840;t&#849;&#867;&#820;&#792;&#809;&#828;&#852;&#845;&#812;.&#777;&#768;&#870;&#786;&#875;&#825;&#825;
&#831;&#776;&#855;&#862;&#851;Z&#770;&#774;&#850;&#785;&#823;&#827;&#815;&#840;&#793;&#793;a&#782;&#779;&#876;&#849;&#819;&#812;&#825;&#798;&#858;m&#867;&#834;&#787;&#859;&#831;&#785;&#779;&#827;&#840;&#810;&#816;&#790;&#793;&#791;&#812;&#846; &#773;&#867;&#829;&#844;&#848;&#849;&#768;&#844;&#821;&#860;&#810;&#828;&#796;&#809;&#837;&#804;&#811;w&#778;&#781;&#775;&#773;&#830;&#785;&#836;&#833;&#807;&#852;&#825;&#858;&#814;&#837;&#826;i&#843;&#773;&#778;&#830;&#780;&#842;&#781;&#769;&#868;&#792;&#818;&#790;&#853;&#819;&#853;&#814;&#799;&#828;r&#878;&#873;&#863;&#862;&#804;&#851;&#828;&#806;&#827;&#814;d&#879;&#838;&#842;&#879;&#772;&#829;&#829;&#871;&#863;&#802;&#827;&#853; &#768;&#874;&#834;&#830;&#830;&#770;&#831;&#876;&#833;&#846;&#845;&#816;&#827;&#804;&#852;&#790;u&#868;&#859;&#785;&#822;&#807;&#820;&#799;&#812;&#805;&#825;&#816;&#806;n&#773;&#844;&#779;&#841;&#812;&#839;&#857;&#797;&#851;s&#878;&#843;&#835;&#866;&#833;&#854;&#851;&#816;&#858;&#845;&#858;&#790;&#814;&#811; &#785;&#771;&#783;&#774;&#877;&#787;&#855;&#855;&#866;&#839;&#792;&#799;&#810;&#791;&#840;&#845;&#819;&#790;a&#850;&#785;&#859;&#794;&#781;&#875;&#783;&#878;&#855;&#865;&#819;&#819;l&#831;&#769;&#873;&#869;&#773;&#869;&#874;&#844;&#829;&#833;&#862;&#860;&#828;&#816;&#791;&#796;&#828;&#800;&#790;l&#874;&#873;&#836;&#838;&#798;&#805;&#815;&#845;&#858;&#791;e&#780;&#868;&#859;&#801;&#839;&#811;&#846;&#854; &#786;&#875;&#772;&#864;&#824;&#860;&#826;&#826;&#799;&#826;&#810;&#851;&#818;&#826;&#851;v&#875;&#768;&#866;&#811;&#803;&#857;&#841;&#793;e&#775;&#802;&#802;&#814;&#800;&#841;&#800;&#796;&#800;r&#778;&#768;&#829;&#780;&#879;&#879;&#800;&#816;&#790;&#854;&#852;&#827;&#791;n&#834;&#774;&#872;&#844;&#874;&#848;&#879;&#820;&#866;&#807;&#841;&#790;&#837;&#846;&#857;&#828;&#827;i&#877;&#849;&#850;&#878;&#822;&#802;&#806;&#839;&#796;&#852;c&#770;&#835;&#823;&#801;&#811;&#857;&#841;&#799;h&#787;&#770;&#782;&#826;&#805;t&#869;&#785;&#779;&#778;&#875;&#850;&#768;&#780;&#801;&#840;&#800;&#809;&#798;&#798;e&#873;&#788;&#769;&#786;&#776;&#1161;&#795;&#789;&#797;&#806;&#797;&#828;n&#785;&#848;&#836;&#794;&#830;&#785;&#822;&#789;&#853;&#839;&#815;&#798;&#815;&#797;&#857;&#790;&#812;.&#770;&#829;&#777;&#849;&#849;&#877;&#784;&#849;&#824;&#824;&#833;&#798;&#853;&#826;&#815;&#852;
&#781;&#868;&#795;&#822;&#789;&#857;&#797;&#790;&#813;H&#773;&#783;&#833;&#866;&#798;&#809;&#826;&#809;e&#859;&#845;&#817;&#816;&#791;&#813;&#828;i&#830;&#786;&#873;&#842;&#839;&#819;l&#838;&#783;&#873;&#850;&#782;&#834;&#789;&#839; &#879;&#829;&#784;&#782;&#850;&#849;&#836;&#801;&#862;&#804;&#853;&#797;d&#794;&#879;&#771;&#848;&#863;&#858;&#809;&#853;i&#877;&#785;&#849;&#782;&#786;&#833;&#847;&#813;&#810;&#813;&#854;&#827;&#828;&#837;&#799;&#851;r&#830;&#830;&#831;&#788;&#820;&#861;&#853; &#780;&#822;&#846;&#806;&#852;&#845;&#851;&#798;&#806;Z&#838;&#782;&#770;&#863;&#863;&#815;&#826;a&#774;&#835;&#771;&#782;&#813;&#840;&#818;&#814;&#825;&#816;&#796;&#839;m&#770;&#780;&#775;&#821;&#801;&#797;&#817;!&#774;&#774;&#870;&#867;&#794;&#773;&#777;&#772;&#822;&#863;&#865;&#796;&#812;
&#877;&#869;&#827;&#852;&#819;&#814;&#806;&#819;&#793;&#825;H&#775;&#868;&#879;&#785;&#876;&#876;&#848;&#861;&#866;&#813;&#819;&#840;&#815;&#804;&#803;&#798;&#813;e&#842;&#785;&#831;&#873;&#878;&#781;&#779;&#872;&#775;&#856;&#832;&#793;&#837;&#853;r&#783;&#779;&#771;&#772;&#794;&#780;&#768;&#823;&#1161;&#811;&#852;&#852;&#790;&#819;&#841;&#804;r&#878;&#780;&#791;&#817;&#792;&#841;s&#770;&#864;&#820;&#804;&#839;&#826;c&#779;&#778;&#850;&#848;&#879;&#785;&#829;&#785;&#820;&#812;&#810;&#816;&#791;h&#794;&#768;&#873;&#850;&#842;&#784;&#801;&#819;&#817;&#790;&#857;&#790;e&#835;&#835;&#795;&#864;&#862;&#810;&#853;&#826;&#817;&#816;&#792;r&#784;&#847;&#789;&#828;&#840;&#798;&#845;&#791;&#826; &#878;&#787;&#868;&#769;&#785;&#866;&#1161;&#828;&#791;d&#869;&#838;&#780;&#848;&#789;&#795;&#861;&#845;&#790;&#854;e&#780;&#878;&#773;&#859;&#774;&#868;&#781;&#858;&#857;&#840;&#816;r&#876;&#831;&#779;&#868;&#849;&#872;&#779;&#863;&#866;&#847;&#798;&#852;&#819;&#828;&#854;&#814;&#814;&#858;&#851; &#871;&#775;&#856;&#847;&#847;&#800;&#845;&#857;&#790;&#827;&#846;&#805;&#812;&#792;W&#772;&#784;&#872;&#850;&#771;&#847;&#804;&#839;&#846;&#825;&#815;&#814;&#810;&#803;e&#774;&#784;&#772;&#873;&#868;&#805;&#797;&#819;&#839;&#845;l&#831;&#850;&#784;&#842;&#876;&#782;&#824;&#832;&#798;&#837;&#853;&#816;&#857;&#806;t&#768;&#849;&#778;&#794;&#779;&#870;&#787;&#832;&#812;&#805;!&#772;&#871;&#878;&#781;&#780;&#770;&#808;&#866;&#795;&#813;&#851;&#799;&#804;&#790;


&#870;&#770;&#771;&#869;&#873;&#850;&#773;&#875;&#823;&#1161;&#841;&#804;&#813;&#815;&#816;&#826;&#845;Z&#794;&#773;&#830;&#862;&#789;&#846;&#814;&#826;&#811;&#827;&#793;&#811;&#805;a&#769;&#878;&#873;&#878;&#772;&#835;&#768;&#855;&#817;&#800;&#791;&#827;&#793;m&#777;&#779;&#868;&#801;&#863;&#790;&#828;&#851;&#799;&#797;&#804;&#858;&#810;
&#850;&#772;&#879;&#801;&#865;&#799;&#858;&#826;&#845;&#792;&#817;&#806;A&#871;&#782;&#769;&#831;&#808;&#798;&#811;&#828;&#858;&#816;&#853;&#857;l&#876;&#828;&#840;&#851;&#799;&#827;&#825;l&#869;&#788;&#785;&#771;&#872;&#855;&#878;&#802;&#863;&#806;&#851;&#800;&#817;&#816;m&#773;&#784;&#775;&#847;&#802;&#816;&#792;ä&#836;&#872;&#843;&#841;&#797;&#805;&#790;&#853;&#806;c&#769;&#829;&#778;&#788;&#849;&#867;&#823;&#828;&#819;&#817;&#793;h&#848;&#768;&#835;&#868;&#877;&#850;&#820;&#820;&#862;&#800;&#854;&#797;t&#776;&#775;&#821;&#864;&#860;&#857;&#826;&#791;&#791;&#792;&#790;&#851;&#810;&#804;i&#770;&#877;&#875;&#850;&#773;&#856;&#821;&#839;&#797;&#803;g&#829;&#787;&#847;&#806;&#854;&#858;&#799;&#857;&#810;e&#780;&#779;&#876;&#871;&#872;&#835;&#770;&#878;&#821;&#795;&#814;&#798;&#828;r&#877;&#771;&#781;&#795;&#824;&#795;&#845;&#837;&#845;&#810;
&#867;&#830;&#776;&#844;&#780;&#850;&#874;&#822;&#862;&#792;&#819;&#846;&#826;&#819;&#839;Z&#869;&#794;&#785;&#850;&#782;&#844;&#794;&#851;&#839;&#846;&#793;&#841;&#800;&#840;&#809;&#792;a&#838;&#776;&#856;&#808;&#812;&#797;&#825;&#845;&#852;m&#838;&#786;&#774;&#794;&#778;&#875;&#847;&#866;&#862;&#798;&#810;
&#842;&#784;&#876;&#781;&#783;&#1161;&#806;&#792;&#853;&#793;&#805;&#809;H&#787;&#838;&#844;&#785;&#777;&#871;&#786;&#783;&#822;&#811;&#797;e&#834;&#769;&#787;&#876;&#780;&#772;&#849;&#771;&#832;&#845;&#815;&#800;&#839;&#825;r&#781;&#872;&#822;&#826;&#819;&#790;&#854;&#854;&#853;&#817;&#818;r&#769;&#785;&#834;&#871;&#788;&#873;&#862;&#807;&#797;&#852;&#791;s&#872;&#777;&#795;&#1161;&#846;&#791;&#816;&#825;&#805;c&#871;&#848;&#778;&#870;&#835;&#856;&#802;&#814;&#791;&#803;&#799;&#846;&#812;h&#855;&#771;&#789;&#853;&#819;&#852;&#841;&#791;e&#873;&#838;&#842;&#787;&#857;&#814;&#812;r&#831;&#843;&#787;&#769;&#820;&#823;&#800;&#797;&#857;&#796;&#815;&#852;&#817;&#840;
&#780;&#877;&#848;&#878;&#780;&#879;&#868;&#842;&#818;&#827;&#828;&#853;&#797;&#837;
&#785;&#874;&#848;&#787;&#865;&#808;&#796;Z&#830;&#843;&#820;&#811;&#811;&#793;&#858;a&#872;&#778;&#869;&#873;&#770;&#834;&#875;&#821;&#856;&#790;&#805;&#837;&#800;&#814;&#812;&#827;&#837;m&#836;&#864;&#789;&#808;&#817;&#804;&#798;&#812;&#825;&#791;&#793;
&#869;&#836;&#772;&#836;&#831;&#842;&#801;&#817;&#815;A&#873;&#775;&#783;&#850;&#847;&#833;&#796;&#791;&#809;&#815;&#852;&#853;l&#830;&#829;&#810;&#797;l&#786;&#855;&#871;&#874;&#869;&#855;&#850;&#824;&#792;&#853;&#825;&#854;m&#786;&#836;&#847;&#856;&#827;&#826;&#813;&#805;ä&#776;&#855;&#875;&#807;&#865;&#802;&#852;&#806;c&#843;&#779;&#770;&#867;&#865;&#798;&#813;h&#788;&#794;&#836;&#830;&#782;&#834;&#808;&#851;&#812;&#857;&#839;&#814;&#811;&#792;t&#843;&#788;&#844;&#799;&#805;&#811;&#853;i&#869;&#769;&#834;&#771;&#849;&#773;&#864;&#815;&#854;&#816;&#800;&#793;&#793;g&#848;&#869;&#779;&#832;&#792;&#825;&#797;e&#878;&#787;&#772;&#869;&#769;&#834;&#877;&#783;&#780;&#822;&#810;&#845;r&#772;&#772;&#870;&#794;&#859;&#785;&#795;&#862;&#819;
&#871;&#781;&#774;&#878;&#824;&#832;&#793;&#840;&#812;&#826;Z&#782;&#879;&#848;&#876;&#788;&#820;&#807;&#840;&#814;&#792;&#815;&#828;&#819;&#809;a&#775;&#835;&#783;&#784;&#776;&#783;&#830;&#869;&#832;&#808;&#832;&#793;&#841;&#853;&#791;&#797;&#804;&#814;&#790;m&#871;&#850;&#781;&#862;&#802;&#828;&#825;
&#775;&#879;&#768;&#852;&#851;&#791;&#819;&#851;&#857;&#858;&#817;H&#778;&#835;&#786;&#842;&#844;&#847;&#816;&#798;&#841;&#816;&#803;&#826;&#815;e&#782;&#867;&#844;&#874;&#778;&#848;&#860;&#840;&#817;&#852;r&#871;&#842;&#786;&#849;&#808;&#857;&#840;&#813;&#790;&#851;&#803;&#816;r&#871;&#774;&#875;&#773;&#784;&#821;&#833;&#840;s&#875;&#770;&#829;&#874;&#807;&#866;&#819;&#798;&#839;&#805;&#813;&#790;&#828;c&#870;&#788;&#782;&#777;&#788;&#776;&#788;&#877;&#877;&#823;&#817;&#857;&#810;h&#829;&#775;&#871;&#831;&#830;&#781;&#812;&#809;&#811;&#798;&#853;&#796;e&#878;&#782;&#870;&#869;&#779;&#833;&#801;&#861;&#846;&#846;r&#783;&#876;&#877;&#843;&#855;&#876;&#843;&#844;&#823;&#789;&#862;&#791;&#827;&#792;&#798;&#813;&#818;&#827;
&#874;&#850;&#786;&#834;&#801;&#815;&#857;&#857;
&#875;&#843;&#870;&#870;&#831;&#855;&#789;&#807;&#799;&#797;
&#870;&#836;&#848;&#774;&#831;&#782;&#771;&#832;&#866;&#827;&#791;&#813;&#805;Z&#771;&#874;&#794;&#789;&#800;&#812;&#840;&#819;&#811;a&#774;&#874;&#842;&#871;&#850;&#781;&#879;&#781;&#1161;&#832;&#809;&#857;&#809;&#837;&#804;&#839;m&#844;&#835;&#842;&#820;&#832;&#860;&#846;
&#876;&#773;&#769;&#769;&#771;&#829;&#879;&#836;&#862;&#821;&#866;&#797;&#805;A&#836;&#878;&#769;&#869;&#874;&#780;&#793;&#851;&#853;&#851;&#819;&#797;&#798;&#798;l&#777;&#878;&#875;&#876;&#870;&#879;&#850;&#833;&#795;&#851;&#800;&#837;&#800;&#790;&#809;&#800;l&#768;&#855;&#768;&#779;&#876;&#855;&#860;&#795;&#863;&#841;&#805;m&#768;&#835;&#774;&#873;&#860;&#865;&#801;&#819;&#799;&#837;&#790;&#841;&#826;ä&#874;&#879;&#822;&#852;&#806;&#839;&#840;&#845;&#858;&#852;c&#776;&#776;&#802;&#820;&#839;&#854;h&#874;&#775;&#781;&#830;&#773;&#863;&#792;&#810;&#809;&#814;&#827;&#827;t&#874;&#871;&#877;&#874;&#865;&#854;&#819;&#845;&#815;&#846;i&#878;&#874;&#770;&#830;&#878;&#876;&#782;&#873;&#795;&#807;&#827;&#858;&#812;&#852;&#796;g&#785;&#777;&#867;&#785;&#865;&#865;&#810;&#839;&#803;e&#869;&#784;&#842;&#850;&#775;&#782;&#778;&#865;&#820;&#797;&#857;&#798;r&#873;&#869;&#856;&#864;&#863;&#806;&#799;&#858;&#815;&#799;&#839;&#799;
&#878;&#859;&#867;&#873;&#782;&#867;&#879;&#795;&#833;&#799;&#846;&#851;&#790;&#827;&#799;Z&#771;&#870;&#838;&#838;&#769;&#843;&#772;&#808;&#791;&#800;&#804;&#851;a&#831;&#873;&#831;&#773;&#872;&#771;&#860;&#832;&#809;&#826;&#790;&#851;m&#843;&#844;&#781;&#783;&#783;&#782;&#774;&#778;&#781;&#865;&#862;&#795;&#828;&#816;&#804;&#798;&#828;&#815;
&#773;&#770;&#842;&#844;&#877;&#768;&#843;&#808;&#804;&#853;&#799;&#803;&#790;H&#877;&#784;&#783;&#836;&#864;&#789;&#864;&#841;&#854;&#803;&#817;&#811;&#846;&#852;&#792;&#818;e&#835;&#786;&#836;&#859;&#807;&#823;&#862;&#793;&#841;&#858;r&#855;&#849;&#773;&#785;&#829;&#835;&#876;&#773;&#868;&#832;&#847;&#853;&#853;r&#879;&#794;&#876;&#782;&#874;&#831;&#772;&#872;&#799;&#845;&#812;&#827;&#857;&#790;&#814;s&#872;&#778;&#829;&#777;&#777;&#848;&#784;&#865;&#814;&#839;&#852;&#854;&#791;&#792;&#804;&#793;c&#778;&#844;&#785;&#844;&#871;&#829;&#823;&#845;&#805;&#846;h&#878;&#836;&#788;&#782;&#859;&#875;&#875;&#835;&#776;&#862;&#789;&#796;&#792;&#825;e&#788;&#773;&#842;&#786;&#785;&#787;&#823;&#863;&#833;&#839;&#825;&#793;&#812;&#809;&#837;&#810;r&#772;&#868;&#802;&#833;&#814;&#837;&#840;&#815;
&#771;&#787;&#878;&#875;&#862;&#864;&#807;&#806;&#827;&#812;&#826;&#857;&#815;
&#783;&#836;&#874;&#850;&#775;&#850;&#778;&#831;&#856;&#853;&#828;&#816;


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. Februar 2012)

klitschko soll ihn nach der 5 runde Ko kloppen

seanbuddha cooler trick ^^


----------



## Arosk (18. Februar 2012)

é&#797;&#851;&#805;&#849;&#874;&#775;&#878;&#776;&#877;&#849;i&#826;&#797;&#790;&#850;&#842;&#879;&#771;&#785;&#769;e&#802;&#815;&#857;&#810;&#800;&#851;&#797;&#831;&#834;r&#818;&#791;&#819;&#798;&#852;&#858;&#792;&#826;&#773;,&#822;&#787;&#870;&#859;&#773;&#788;&#847;&#811;&#828; &#802;&#790;&#816;&#812;&#857;&#857;&#818;&#867;&#869;&#782;&#850;&#856;w&#823;&#801;&#845;&#828;&#815;&#815;&#845;&#800;&#814;&#844;&#859;&#862;&#301;&#811;&#852;&#813;&#826;&#845;&#776;&#782;&#781;&#843;&#784;&#783;&#769;&#860;&#860;r&#802;&#853;&#793;&#857;&#840;&#827;&#817;&#867;&#867;&#787;&#870;&#860;&#865; &#822;&#814;&#812;&#839;&#845;&#845;&#805;&#803;&#774;&#831;&#779;&#787;&#768;&#866;&#861;b&#776;&#769;&#838;&#878;&#780;&#787;&#872;&#776;&#769;&#879;&#1161;&#851;&#845;&#811;&#839;&#805;&#818;&#529;&#831;&#778;&#770;&#1161;&#792;&#7841;&#822;&#803;&#804;&#790;&#814;&#800;&#826;&#784;&#778;&#782;&#794;&#371;&#874;&#782;&#848;&#861;&#847;&#817;&#845;c&#786;&#781;&#1161;&#845;&#814;h&#840;&#812;&#816;&#804;&#853;&#784;&#780;&#769;e&#791;&#857;&#805;&#803;&#796;&#797;&#814;&#831;&#788;&#785;&#844;n&#845;&#819;&#815;&#818;&#787;&#781;&#877;&#788; &#801;&#857;&#797;&#826;&#825;&#827;&#814;&#797;&#829;&#850;&#878;&#774;&#787;&#874;&#850;&#789;&#283;&#825;&#798;&#768;&#865;i&#821;&#826;&#818;&#815;&#842;&#844;&#785;&#776;&#776;&#769;&#785;&#849;&#861;&#864;e&#791;&#858;&#812;&#840;&#828;&#838;&#783;&#788;&#842;&#838;&#870;&#779;&#768;&#865;r&#849;&#877;&#843;&#872;&#842;&#847;&#798;&#804;&#804;&#854;&#813;&#853;&#797;&#799;


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. Februar 2012)

hehe mind **** ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> seanbuddha cooler trick ^^



S&#868;&#848;&#834;&#1161;&#802;&#813;&#819;&#839;c&#777;&#844;&#830;&#776;&#830;&#877;&#830;&#834;&#860;&#860;&#789;&#857;&#841;&#793;&#805;&#796;&#827;&#812;h&#867;&#879;&#864;&#864;&#853;&#858;&#809;m&#855;&#787;&#875;&#777;&#831;&#822;&#824;&#865;&#792;&#851;&#798;&#813;&#804;&#841;&#854;o&#879;&#777;&#875;&#829;&#824;&#847;&#811;&#817;&#858;r&#780;&#868;&#778;&#870;&#772;&#807;&#790;&#841;&#817;&#812;&#805;e&#850;&#831;&#871;&#808;&#813;&#805;&#826; &#780;&#779;&#878;&#842;&#864;&#816;&#799;&#857;&#815;&#809;&#810;&#826;&#818;&#798;i&#772;&#878;&#782;&#820;&#853;&#819;&#846;&#810;&#803;n&#867;&#850;&#829;&#863;&#856;&#851;&#796;&#790;&#810;&#814; &#879;&#788;&#850;&#781;&#785;&#783;&#777;&#869;&#808;&#864;&#810;&#805;&#806;e&#769;&#788;&#780;&#781;&#865;&#846;&#841;&#840;&#803;&#796;&#839;w&#876;&#829;&#828;&#828;&#806;&#799;&#790;&#800;i&#779;&#775;&#844;&#778;&#807;&#820;&#857;&#790;&#793;&#819;&#840;g&#768;&#774;&#779;&#782;&#835;&#843;&#862;&#863;&#796;&#810;e&#869;&#779;&#794;&#774;&#832;&#822;&#847;&#841;r&#774;&#869;&#842;&#779;&#782;&#864;&#822;&#854;&#805;&#799;&#851;&#819;&#846;&#815; &#836;&#784;&#869;&#844;&#774;&#869;&#808;&#865;&#817;&#793;V&#870;&#787;&#773;&#867;&#794;&#769;&#801;&#824;&#811;&#810;e&#875;&#777;&#787;&#775;&#871;&#831;&#781;&#838;&#794;&#861;&#816;&#827;&#858;&#796;&#813;r&#836;&#781;&#776;&#800;&#811;&#857;d&#835;&#794;&#869;&#868;&#878;&#838;&#847;&#793;&#853;&#817;&#826;&#846;&#858;a&#848;&#782;&#872;&#855;&#835;&#823;&#861;&#796;&#791;&#799;&#790;&#797;&#792;&#828;&#797;&#827;m&#794;&#869;&#871;&#802;&#865;&#809;&#809;&#857;&#796;&#819;m&#777;&#772;&#781;&#801;&#810;&#796;&#852;&#792;n&#876;&#868;&#830;&#788;&#850;&#820;&#804;&#805;&#827;&#805;i&#782;&#782;&#770;&#871;&#871;&#843;&#869;&#832;&#1161;&#811;&#852;&#826;&#840;s&#774;&#869;&#874;&#876;&#783;&#848;&#869;&#834;&#812;&#811;&#846;&#791;&#805;&#793;&#815;&#827;&#792;!&#783;&#873;&#873;&#783;&#834;&#778;&#868;&#823;&#807;&#832;&#853;&#796;&#816;&#828;&#790;
&#783;&#848;&#772;&#860;&#802;&#789;&#845;&#827;&#839;&#839;&#845;B&#830;&#784;&#870;&#836;&#876;&#773;&#860;&#807;&#791;&#813;&#858;&#814;&#853;&#811;&#828;&#817;r&#875;&#877;&#783;&#795;&#864;&#847;&#818;&#812;e&#874;&#768;&#839;&#800;&#826;&#809;&#818;&#825;&#805;&#816;n&#855;&#768;&#785;&#869;&#870;&#780;&#862;&#857;&#814;&#826;&#803;&#792;&#826;n&#831;&#788;&#775;&#782;&#803;e&#771;&#876;&#879;&#830;&#848;&#785;&#830;&#835;&#787;&#801;&#811;!&#849;&#878;&#878;&#782;&#804;&#828;&#825;&#826;&#819;&#803;&#793;&#826;&#845;
&#877;&#859;&#794;&#786;&#778;&#867;&#775;&#788;&#866;&#863;&#833;&#792;&#797;&#799;&#841;&#791;B&#830;&#870;&#842;&#872;&#873;&#813;&#816;&#812;&#827;r&#783;&#870;&#871;&#775;&#855;&#776;&#1161;&#816;&#811;&#818;&#805;&#826;&#814;e&#785;&#779;&#785;&#769;&#860;&#852;&#857;&#796;&#798;&#846;&#812;n&#776;&#772;&#781;&#802;&#863;&#854;&#796;&#806;&#812;&#798;&#814;&#839;&#811;&#854;n&#788;&#834;&#832;&#822;&#790;&#804;&#791;&#792;&#817;&#816;&#817;&#857;&#825;e&#836;&#786;&#773;&#769;&#848;&#829;&#836;&#867;&#774;&#864;&#862;&#791;&#826;&#800;&#854;&#828;&#798;!&#785;&#878;&#838;&#777;&#794;&#841;&#818;&#841;&#800;&#837;
&#835;&#870;&#785;&#799;&#816;&#845;B&#869;&#811;&#811;&#804;&#804;&#852;&#790;r&#769;&#848;&#835;&#794;&#806;&#796;e&#872;&#848;&#831;&#855;&#848;&#785;&#838;&#863;&#825;&#841;&#818;&#812;&#803;&#810;n&#875;&#786;&#876;&#781;&#771;&#802;&#821;&#792;&#814;&#839;&#839;&#792;&#858;&#845;&#839;n&#774;&#768;&#848;&#778;&#870;&#846;&#815;&#791;&#799;&#845;&#858;&#792;e&#871;&#772;&#836;&#823;&#821;&#797;!&#838;&#781;&#774;&#835;&#778;&#807;&#820;&#804;&#791;&#806;&#798;
&#878;&#774;&#836;&#777;&#867;&#831;&#841;&#813;&#818;&#810;
&#773;&#844;&#782;&#785;&#879;&#828;&#854;&#841;&#817;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2012)

Könnt ihr mal Deutsch schreiben ? Danke


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal Deutsch schreiben ? Danke



E&#874;&#779;&#835;&#874;&#820;&#823;&#809;&#814;&#828;&#812;r&#834;&#771;&#787;&#871;&#874;&#838;&#868;&#842;&#847;&#821;&#800;&#804;&#825;&#819;&#814;&#815; &#786;&#850;&#867;&#878;&#871;&#772;&#868;&#801;&#816;&#825;&#811;&#828;&#814;&#827;w&#830;&#836;&#770;&#815;&#854;&#792;&#803;&#813;i&#874;&#848;&#775;&#778;&#869;&#831;&#871;&#842;&#860;&#805;&#806;&#793;&#812;r&#768;&#838;&#859;&#778;&#781;&#870;&#781;&#778;&#878;&#863;&#854;&#840;&#814;&#818;&#840;d&#784;&#775;&#844;&#874;&#795;&#862;&#816; &#868;&#869;&#782;&#771;&#850;&#876;&#791;&#818;&#857;&#818;&#845;d&#771;&#838;&#784;&#795;&#801;&#852;&#798;&#854;i&#842;&#776;&#781;&#849;&#787;&#774;&#842;&#864;&#816;&#839;&#818;c&#838;&#786;&#820;&#821;&#789;&#851;&#803;&#825;h&#842;&#879;&#801;&#866;&#818;&#811;&#803;&#840;&#798; &#785;&#787;&#788;&#859;&#873;&#789;&#821;&#802;&#813;&#852;&#839;&#826;&#816;&#818;&#851;&#800;&#853;h&#788;&#876;&#848;&#873;&#844;&#869;&#787;&#865;&#800;o&#780;&#783;&#838;&#820;&#865;&#816;&#819;l&#794;&#873;&#831;&#786;&#787;&#873;&#780;&#867;&#859;&#863;&#837;&#819;&#813;&#811;&#837;&#806;&#827;e&#775;&#784;&#849;&#782;&#842;&#783;&#778;&#864;&#864;&#866;&#806;&#809;&#812;&#852;&#810;n&#836;&#771;&#838;&#847;&#795;&#826;&#858;!&#850;&#769;&#871;&#875;&#787;&#778;&#831;&#859;&#821;&#863;&#809;&#858;&#815;&#806;&#806;&#854;
&#788;&#771;&#773;&#774;&#867;&#875;&#771;&#869;&#795;&#832;&#797;&#803;&#854;&#798;&#803;&#798;D&#788;&#785;&#772;&#850;&#780;&#820;&#822;&#793;u&#773;&#842;&#876;&#788;&#786;&#877;&#828;&#800;&#799;&#793;&#791; &#872;&#831;&#876;&#782;&#872;&#868;&#785;&#787;&#778;&#861;&#852;&#825;&#814;&#839;&#814;&#811;&#819;b&#769;&#780;&#769;&#784;&#871;&#788;&#875;&#821;&#795;&#846;&#841;&#806;&#810;&#846;&#814;&#793;&#825;i&#770;&#878;&#784;&#781;&#873;&#824;&#854;&#853;&#798;&#819;&#810;&#846;&#854;&#818;s&#774;&#830;&#821;&#806;&#841;&#851;&#840;&#827;t&#867;&#777;&#784;&#848;&#771;&#878;&#772;&#816;&#845;&#816;&#826;&#819;&#811;&#845; &#769;&#868;&#779;&#788;&#786;&#768;&#788;&#830;&#843;&#802;&#815;&#828;v&#772;&#856;&#808;&#815;&#827;&#858;&#819;&#840;e&#850;&#871;&#777;&#784;&#879;&#862;&#822;&#858;&#851;&#837;r&#771;&#788;&#774;&#874;&#867;&#829;&#872;&#861;&#847;&#795;&#837;&#845;&#797;&#816;&#809;&#790;d&#786;&#791;&#798;&#819;&#812;&#800;&#793;&#800;&#792;a&#868;&#784;&#785;&#778;&#871;&#783;&#860;&#1161;&#808;&#852;&#826;&#805;m&#770;&#781;&#768;&#835;&#771;&#879;&#773;&#867;&#847;&#789;&#863;&#819;&#803;m&#872;&#768;&#773;&#786;&#867;&#770;&#867;&#861;&#795;&#814;&#816;&#810;&#858;&#815;&#827;&#812;t&#871;&#781;&#878;&#849;&#769;&#849;&#1161;&#808;&#833;&#854;&#846;&#846;&#811;&#826;&#825;&#798;!&#876;&#778;&#838;&#849;&#836;&#857;&#857;
&#876;&#774;&#865;&#824;&#833;&#799;&#790;E&#867;&#876;&#864;&#816;&#813;s&#855;&#843;&#772;&#769;&#769;&#783;&#865;&#865;&#800;&#825; &#842;&#843;&#834;&#802;&#824;&#796;&#813;&#858;w&#769;&#833;&#854;&#813;&#854;&#827;&#837;&#803;&#858;&#813;a&#878;&#842;&#771;&#874;&#780;&#879;&#783;&#835;&#1161;&#856;&#863;&#819;&#819;&#858;&#791;r&#778;&#878;&#843;&#875;&#877;&#774;&#783;&#832;&#862;&#817;&#814;&#811;&#852; &#875;&#874;&#779;&#772;&#834;&#849;&#829;&#865;&#813;&#826;&#817;d&#844;&#848;&#876;&#779;&#823;&#865;&#819;&#826;&#840;&#817;&#837;e&#788;&#778;&#849;&#870;&#871;&#834;&#786;&#821;&#821;&#792;&#827;&#804;&#805;&#827;&#797;&#797;&#790;&#814;i&#781;&#878;&#871;&#811;&#790;&#790;&#837;&#841;&#813;&#840;&#806;n&#859;&#768;&#844;&#780;&#849;&#834;&#789;&#858;&#812;&#851;e&#871;&#872;&#787;&#774;&#787;&#794;&#836;&#801;&#820;&#852;&#804;&#797;&#791;&#841; &#855;&#874;&#794;&#869;&#784;&#829;&#866;&#801;&#837;&#809;&#805;S&#859;&#848;&#873;&#1161;&#837;&#805;&#840;&#854;&#813;c&#787;&#867;&#843;&#788;&#775;&#768;&#802;&#793;&#806;h&#850;&#785;&#822;&#847;&#812;u&#779;&#788;&#775;&#877;&#833;&#863;&#851;&#837;&#793;&#790;&#828;&#793;&#841;l&#875;&#876;&#780;&#794;&#801;&#853;&#839;&#853;&#810;&#809;d&#878;&#868;&#780;&#872;&#781;&#876;&#824;&#808;&#803;&#809;&#819;&#793;!&#775;&#876;&#874;&#873;&#783;&#770;&#850;&#859;&#824;&#814;
&#784;&#772;&#875;&#842;&#768;&#785;&#782;&#780;&#862;&#811;E&#879;&#776;&#783;&#783;&#869;&#780;&#823;&#822;&#864;&#825;&#825;&#815;s&#768;&#838;&#842;&#867;&#874;&#874;&#785;&#835;&#801;&#824;&#799; &#878;&#838;&#849;&#820;&#820;&#847;&#799;&#814;&#814;&#811;&#813;w&#877;&#781;&#783;&#874;&#868;&#879;&#820;&#837;&#793;&#825;&#814;&#839;&#792;&#828;a&#848;&#769;&#800;&#799;&#840;&#799;&#857;r&#777;&#875;&#835;&#785;&#878;&#778;&#787;&#769;&#871;&#828;&#799;&#841;&#853;&#851;&#816;&#792; &#777;&#829;&#822;&#808;&#795;&#858;&#799;&#827;d&#788;&#782;&#836;&#836;&#859;&#849;&#807;&#793;&#846;e&#769;&#838;&#798;&#809;&#793;&#799;i&#781;&#838;&#788;&#775;&#875;&#869;&#777;&#850;&#829;&#864;&#804;&#825;&#814;&#827;&#791;&#805;&#851;n&#778;&#835;&#878;&#829;&#848;&#819;&#857;&#845;&#813;e&#787;&#768;&#788;&#831;&#834;&#868;&#867;&#850;&#844;&#853;&#793;&#814;&#816;&#798;&#793; &#871;&#855;&#778;&#849;&#871;&#829;&#807;&#822;&#810;&#806;&#852;&#851;&#857;S&#780;&#843;&#838;&#859;&#769;&#859;&#814;&#793;&#846;c&#770;&#857;&#799;&#858;&#828;h&#848;&#784;&#835;&#774;&#848;&#820;&#799;&#804;&#809;&#816;&#825;&#812;&#854;u&#775;&#768;&#780;&#783;&#820;&#803;&#818;&#851;&#853;&#796;l&#831;&#794;&#850;&#863;&#856;&#803;&#797;&#800;d&#834;&#855;&#868;&#801;&#804;&#811;&#796;&#819;&#837;!&#772;&#842;&#875;&#834;&#835;&#822;&#851;&#804;&#811;&#825;&#804;
&#769;&#873;&#789;&#802;&#805;&#852;&#828;&#803;&#851;&#828;&#811;&#813;E&#782;&#783;&#838;&#776;&#779;&#868;&#834;&#833;&#865;&#827;&#817;&#792;&#813;&#815;&#846;&#840;s&#830;&#774;&#869;&#877;&#772;&#871;&#788;&#862;&#793;&#791;&#792;&#810;&#826;&#810;&#791;&#813;&#825; &#835;&#769;&#838;&#835;&#778;&#841;&#845;&#841;&#803;&#852;&#837;&#852;&#846;w&#778;&#781;&#773;&#866;&#828;&#826;&#819;&#797;&#840;a&#786;&#772;&#778;&#869;&#838;&#843;&#873;&#866;&#804;r&#772;&#830;&#831;&#769;&#875;&#873;&#868;&#801;&#1161;&#822;&#812;&#854;&#819;&#809;&#806; &#867;&#773;&#869;&#877;&#829;&#795;&#1161;&#840;&#852;d&#873;&#780;&#838;&#871;&#829;&#878;&#784;&#820;&#824;&#814;&#826;&#841;&#819;&#817;&#818;&#804;&#819;e&#830;&#778;&#877;&#781;&#775;&#787;&#842;&#834;&#776;&#824;&#866;&#864;&#841;&#846;i&#772;&#838;&#820;&#832;&#792;&#815;&#800;&#826;n&#868;&#869;&#850;&#1161;&#833;&#824;&#852;&#812;&#791;&#803;&#790;&#837;&#790;e&#782;&#768;&#775;&#771;&#834;&#869;&#863;&#847;&#828;&#799;&#792;&#809;&#853; &#879;&#773;&#836;&#781;&#787;&#777;&#843;&#794;&#832;&#858;&#845;S&#774;&#842;&#855;&#836;&#877;&#866;&#814;c&#771;&#870;&#877;&#782;&#829;&#875;&#874;&#775;&#862;&#821;&#828;&#804;&#851;h&#835;&#779;&#871;&#836;&#1161;&#866;&#808;&#815;&#799;&#858;&#857;&#825;&#827;&#840;u&#849;&#784;&#821;&#865;&#810;&#858;&#792;l&#836;&#875;&#833;&#847;&#802;&#858;&#816;d&#879;&#778;&#870;&#842;&#775;&#771;&#833;&#832;&#799;&#816;&#796;!&#830;&#787;&#794;&#835;&#868;&#877;&#1161;&#821;&#833;&#811;&#818;
&#775;&#786;&#867;&#775;&#773;&#831;&#829;&#874;&#864;&#818;&#828;&#826;&#790;&#805;&#798;&#826;&#804;&#793;E&#855;&#782;&#1161;&#789;&#817;&#858;&#839;&#819;s&#867;&#836;&#855;&#768;&#869;&#847;&#822;&#793;&#837; &#869;&#844;&#807;&#824;&#821;&#837;&#819;&#799;&#809;&#825;&#839;w&#779;&#848;&#859;&#863;&#821;&#845;&#818;&#806;&#817;&#797;a&#772;&#876;&#772;&#832;&#858;&#815;r&#768;&#785;&#778;&#780;&#794;&#831;&#856;&#822;&#858;&#837;&#840;&#851;&#852;&#800;&#846;&#813; &#834;&#849;&#874;&#784;&#879;&#794;&#775;&#782;&#779;&#811;&#816;&#790;&#852;&#803;&#827;&#845;&#840;d&#870;&#783;&#786;&#836;&#878;&#871;&#843;&#824;&#851;&#790;e&#834;&#874;&#788;&#870;&#770;&#819;&#811;&#805;&#857;&#840;&#845;&#813;&#845;i&#770;&#781;&#773;&#869;&#783;&#872;&#838;&#842;&#807;&#809;&#812;&#826;n&#778;&#838;&#878;&#868;&#878;&#871;&#776;&#769;&#786;&#864;&#827;&#791;&#809;&#819;&#817;&#809;&#858;e&#768;&#870;&#875;&#770;&#843;&#772;&#878;&#770;&#808;&#807;&#806;&#828;&#796;&#839;&#845;&#813;&#797;&#803;&#817; &#871;&#850;&#874;&#777;&#1161;&#1161;&#800;&#858;&#846;&#845;&#839;S&#871;&#829;&#784;&#775;&#872;&#769;&#771;&#781;&#784;&#822;&#1161;&#811;&#825;&#854;c&#785;&#859;&#779;&#795;&#799;&#852;&#815;&#803;&#797;&#825;h&#850;&#855;&#771;&#830;&#874;&#844;&#860;&#847;&#791;&#800;&#811;u&#773;&#787;&#776;&#831;&#795;&#820;&#826;&#796;&#837;&#817;&#797;&#852;&#799;l&#770;&#859;&#779;&#866;&#853;&#790;d&#794;&#785;&#774;&#863;&#817;&#796;&#806;&#853;&#796;&#812;&#853;&#828;!&#878;&#873;&#874;&#873;&#850;&#829;&#804;&#840;&#828;&#790;&#825;&#797;


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal Deutsch schreiben ? Danke


Es ist genaugenommen immernoch Deutsch


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4TFp71j7UjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. Februar 2012)

jepp ist deutsch


----------



## Arosk (18. Februar 2012)

ich hab angst


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich hab angst



K&#779;&#859;&#836;&#807;&#861;&#833;&#840;&#817;&#810;&#826;e&#780;&#844;&#868;&#874;&#788;&#769;&#879;&#863;&#854;&#791;&#818;&#852;&#810;&#805;&#858;n&#794;&#785;&#855;&#855;&#874;&#778;&#873;&#847;&#800;&#858;&#818;&#816;&#791;&#815;&#851;&#796;&#790;n&#774;&#849;&#770;&#784;&#873;&#780;&#787;&#838;&#789;&#833;&#823;&#791;&#854;&#826;&#804;&#854;&#796;&#803;&#790;&#811;e&#870;&#770;&#871;&#787;&#776;&#788;&#843;&#792;&#799;&#800;&#813;&#814;&#815; &#877;&#776;&#872;&#865;&#818;&#827;d&#779;&#784;&#773;&#775;&#869;&#775;&#844;&#866;&#796;&#797;&#816;&#799;e&#771;&#834;&#773;&#772;&#794;&#856;&#801;&#790;&#799;&#819;&#812;i&#875;&#781;&#794;&#867;&#778;&#1161;&#847;&#852;&#837;n&#836;&#831;&#835;&#788;&#778;&#821;&#863;&#828;&#846;e&#855;&#768;&#783;&#860;&#806;&#806;&#816;&#817;&#803; &#849;&#866;&#820;&#858;&#813;&#809;&#854;A&#784;&#871;&#842;&#850;&#782;&#850;&#867;&#867;&#878;&#864;&#847;&#825;&#798;&#826;&#840;n&#843;&#831;&#768;&#868;&#855;&#847;&#864;&#796;&#817;&#800;&#839;&#798;g&#871;&#788;&#869;&#875;&#784;&#782;&#849;&#769;&#774;&#860;&#795;&#796;&#819;s&#855;&#787;&#877;&#835;&#869;&#780;&#861;&#833;&#821;&#793;&#810;&#815;t&#780;&#782;&#830;&#775;&#877;&#770;&#777;&#785;&#878;&#820;&#822;&#819;&#858;&#816;&#817;&#790;&#827;&#852;
&#877;&#878;&#771;&#776;&#830;&#842;&#849;&#869;&#776;&#824;&#828;&#800;&#851;&#799;&#852;L&#794;&#870;&#860;&#866;&#790;e&#772;&#870;&#829;&#773;&#775;&#836;&#803;&#796;&#804;&#805;&#806;&#798;b&#876;&#872;&#869;&#868;&#777;&#849;&#770;&#821;&#856;&#840;&#845;&#826;&#814;&#800;&#813;&#812;&#804;&#792;e&#878;&#776;&#780;&#787;&#836;&#878;&#768;&#769;&#866;&#791;&#811;&#793;&#804;&#804;&#852; &#772;&#778;&#869;&#821;&#833;&#805;&#853;&#814;&#812;&#845;m&#779;&#768;&#867;&#829;&#834;&#771;&#836;&#807;&#847;&#798;&#841;&#853;&#793;&#803;i&#774;&#859;&#783;&#876;&#843;&#778;&#794;&#801;&#837;&#804;&#852;&#806;t&#775;&#795;&#861;&#817;&#804;&#791;&#819;&#797; &#784;&#870;&#831;&#849;&#836;&#781;&#770;&#861;&#847;&#801;&#854;&#792;&#809;&#817;d&#872;&#770;&#775;&#868;&#834;&#831;&#834;&#862;&#827;&#846;e&#859;&#871;&#772;&#778;&#788;&#874;&#870;&#779;&#835;&#821;&#860;&#832;&#806;&#803;&#817;&#799;&#858;&#806;&#799;&#827;r&#849;&#771;&#794;&#780;&#831;&#831;&#850;&#869;&#788;&#866;&#858;&#812;&#800;&#812;&#828;&#839; &#773;&#834;&#779;&#785;&#774;&#864;&#825;&#810;A&#776;&#786;&#783;&#822;&#809;&#804;n&#773;&#801;&#863;&#865;&#817;g&#850;&#836;&#834;&#877;&#850;&#782;&#773;&#865;&#790;&#818;&#828;&#827;&#846;&#812;&#809;s&#838;&#818;&#810;&#816;t&#788;&#783;&#834;&#835;&#785;&#868;&#869;&#878;&#795;&#821;&#862;&#804;
&#873;&#848;&#879;&#807;&#847;&#811;&#798;&#810;&#818;&#791;D&#774;&#879;&#847;&#858;&#811;&#852;&#857;&#817;&#828;&#791;i&#869;&#842;&#775;&#782;&#848;&#843;&#787;&#850;&#832;&#866;&#863;&#818;&#841;&#792;&#814;&#839;&#796;&#809;&#811;e&#850;&#844;&#849;&#870;&#832;&#840;&#852;&#806;&#815;&#793; &#876;&#875;&#843;&#879;&#784;&#785;&#879;&#794;&#811;&#798;&#816;&#811;&#837;&#792;A&#869;&#856;&#805;&#857;n&#838;&#782;&#873;&#776;&#780;&#834;&#807;&#807;&#811;g&#843;&#781;&#872;&#877;&#819;&#806;&#852;&#841;&#839;&#817;&#816;&#800;&#804;s&#788;&#776;&#848;&#849;&#877;&#789;&#801;&#800;&#825;t&#876;&#834;&#868;&#859;&#859;&#779;&#769;&#835;&#856;&#865;&#800;&#818; &#875;&#783;&#871;&#833;&#840;&#851;&#841;w&#869;&#873;&#860;&#847;&#861;&#825;&#791;&#854;&#827;&#817;&#857;i&#786;&#784;&#781;&#801;&#833;&#815;&#857;&#814;&#817;r&#876;&#779;&#776;&#828;&#846;&#810;&#809;&#819;&#819;&#790;&#793;d&#780;&#772;&#861;&#804;&#816;&#857; &#777;&#875;&#772;&#1161;&#822;&#790;&#815;&#851;&#813;d&#848;&#843;&#874;&#769;&#822;&#802;&#856;&#799;&#826;&#818;&#841;&#799;&#803;&#840;&#839;i&#871;&#831;&#868;&#831;&#878;&#810;&#803;&#800;&#819;&#852;&#811;&#792;&#840;c&#867;&#838;&#768;&#878;&#868;&#848;&#782;&#843;&#832;&#860;&#857;&#810;&#813;h&#848;&#776;&#874;&#779;&#780;&#768;&#772;&#785;&#788;&#801;&#858;&#857; &#870;&#878;&#878;&#874;&#830;&#871;&#800;&#827;&#841;i&#783;&#874;&#770;&#868;&#831;&#834;&#829;&#868;&#875;&#860;&#822;&#813;&#857;&#810;&#827;&#790;&#809;&#840;n&#876;&#785;&#867;&#838;&#868;&#849;&#812;&#814;&#805;&#845; &#871;&#876;&#782;&#849;&#769;&#783;&#838;&#868;&#831;&#821;&#862;&#841;&#812;&#852;&#817;&#837;d&#868;&#784;&#850;&#787;&#788;&#847;&#863;&#803;&#791;&#815;e&#778;&#859;&#782;&#878;&#847;&#861;&#851;&#793;&#799;&#840;&#818;r&#788;&#777;&#831;&#794;&#875;&#876;&#869;&#843;&#808;&#808;&#825;&#837;&#792;&#854;&#845;&#854;&#800; &#843;&#870;&#869;&#830;&#877;&#768;&#825;&#819;&#793;&#825;&#790;&#813;&#826;d&#785;&#876;&#843;&#867;&#780;&#870;&#786;&#832;&#797;&#839;&#827;&#809;&#814;&#818;&#790;u&#787;&#856;&#856;&#854;&#854;&#853;&#809;n&#868;&#866;&#821;&#804;&#853;&#811;&#816;&#817;&#857;&#858;&#854;k&#878;&#838;&#798;&#858;&#858;e&#785;&#849;&#872;&#869;&#830;&#786;&#782;&#832;&#846;&#810;&#846;&#796;l&#783;&#843;&#855;&#782;&#771;&#775;&#784;&#778;&#862;&#824;&#865;&#841;&#828;&#825;s&#784;&#836;&#781;&#830;&#878;&#870;&#860;&#789;&#820;&#858;&#818;t&#843;&#768;&#871;&#794;&#782;&#821;&#808;&#827;&#790;&#809;&#790;e&#848;&#836;&#879;&#877;&#868;&#774;&#770;&#830;&#807;&#807;&#841;&#817;&#817;&#858;n&#849;&#784;&#796;&#816;&#819;&#840;&#852;&#845;&#828;&#857; &#780;&#868;&#872;&#773;&#782;&#780;&#784;&#783;&#872;&#797;&#857;&#809;&#858;&#854;&#851;&#825;&#828;&#828;S&#776;&#770;&#777;&#832;&#795;&#791;&#798;&#845;t&#784;&#777;&#855;&#807;&#791;&#840;&#852;&#790;&#800;&#800;&#854;&#815;u&#834;&#785;&#836;&#850;&#844;&#776;&#866;&#861;&#845;&#797;&#857;&#841;&#858;&#825;&#803;n&#830;&#785;&#844;&#834;&#787;&#782;&#781;&#877;&#834;&#808;&#795;&#823;&#810;&#791;d&#831;&#876;&#849;&#771;&#877;&#787;&#782;&#875;&#862;&#862;&#846;&#812;&#828;e&#879;&#794;&#778;&#784;&#860;&#824;&#847;&#837;&#854;&#813;&#814;&#792;&#846;&#804; &#870;&#855;&#776;&#774;&#831;&#769;&#868;&#879;&#795;&#1161;&#851;&#791;&#810;&#816;&#857;&#846;&#837;&#817;e&#876;&#788;&#824;&#866;&#852;&#805;&#840;&#803;&#815;&#800;i&#782;&#872;&#834;&#779;&#779;&#867;&#779;&#847;&#861;&#826;&#817;&#811;&#792;&#818;&#791;&#819;n&#835;&#835;&#834;&#869;&#878;&#857;&#858;&#840;&#793;&#853;&#792;h&#783;&#784;&#785;&#784;&#789;&#852;&#828;&#798;&#805;o&#867;&#855;&#783;&#867;&#772;&#848;&#838;&#808;&#818;&#796;l&#849;&#878;&#795;&#851;&#812;&#828;&#798;e&#831;&#794;&#820;&#824;&#800;&#798;&#840;&#841;&#798;n&#849;&#777;&#778;&#784;&#836;&#878;&#850;&#830;&#783;&#824;&#1161;&#856;&#813;&#809;&#806;&#853;&#840;&#841;
&#879;&#775;&#855;&#863;&#861;&#845;&#809;&#812;&#803;&#811;&#840;&#827;&#826;S&#829;&#775;&#868;&#844;&#859;&#795;&#857;&#816;&#810;&#841;&#846;i&#787;&#843;&#782;&#867;&#771;&#812;&#810;&#839;&#851;e&#774;&#781;&#774;&#782;&#782;&#797;&#798;&#854;&#799;&#811;&#839;&#812;&#804; &#877;&#783;&#868;&#771;&#868;&#777;&#809;&#798;&#840;&#793;&#791;&#845;&#837;&#854;w&#872;&#870;&#782;&#773;&#769;&#818;&#815;&#798;i&#775;&#781;&#778;&#834;&#782;&#772;&#1161;&#824;&#820;&#845;&#819;&#809;&#804;&#858;&#792;r&#788;&#776;&#783;&#781;&#784;&#770;&#819;&#846;&#797;&#825;&#812;&#803;&#800;&#790;&#796;d&#782;&#773;&#810;&#818;&#793;&#799;&#841;&#792; &#771;&#777;&#777;&#782;&#823;&#813;&#851;&#846;&#858;&#812;d&#872;&#779;&#772;&#778;&#780;&#829;&#869;&#808;&#866;&#839;&#853;i&#788;&#836;&#878;&#831;&#774;&#805;&#852;&#851;&#790;&#817;&#796;&#797;&#810;&#818;c&#783;&#871;&#868;&#835;&#822;&#824;&#861;&#791;&#819;&#811;&#809;h&#868;&#848;&#870;&#788;&#848;&#768;&#795;&#863;&#791;&#853;&#803; &#829;&#775;&#780;&#821;&#857;&#790;&#799;h&#783;&#829;&#843;&#788;&#772;&#789;&#857;&#828;&#811;&#811;&#837;&#803;&#846;o&#838;&#808;&#815;&#816;&#852;&#799;&#796;l&#781;&#771;&#773;&#775;&#842;&#778;&#781;&#860;&#802;&#828;&#840;&#815;&#852;&#857;&#825;&#810;&#827;e&#772;&#855;&#869;&#835;&#768;&#1161;&#856;&#798;&#800;&#797;&#792;&#796;n&#788;&#843;&#794;&#872;&#878;&#859;&#836;&#878;&#809;&#803;&#806;&#791;&#793;&#825;&#828;
&#877;&#875;&#770;&#842;&#781;&#875;&#772;&#871;&#815;S&#872;&#873;&#836;&#781;&#785;&#780;&#824;&#833;&#845;&#857;i&#784;&#871;&#781;&#860;&#824;&#827;e&#829;&#829;&#781;&#784;&#768;&#870;&#863;&#796;&#825; &#869;&#775;&#768;&#873;&#782;&#789;&#861;&#865;&#811;&#858;&#857;w&#875;&#781;&#854;&#804;&#816;&#803;&#809;&#793;i&#794;&#859;&#781;&#847;&#807;&#790;&#797;&#790;&#793;&#826;&#857;&#797;&#817;r&#783;&#768;&#833;&#818;&#792;d&#834;&#783;&#772;&#773;&#872;&#874;&#864;&#863;&#809;&#792;&#846; &#855;&#855;&#769;&#773;&#855;&#836;&#795;&#815;&#817;d&#871;&#842;&#830;&#871;&#801;&#824;&#841;&#815;&#851;&#818;&#811;&#813;i&#850;&#769;&#874;&#850;&#842;&#870;&#829;&#780;&#865;&#852;&#846;&#840;&#853;&#806;&#793;c&#877;&#773;&#783;&#848;&#843;&#875;&#843;&#788;&#862;&#863;&#791;&#846;&#803;&#810;&#796;&#839;h&#855;&#843;&#773;&#862;&#820;&#818;&#799; &#774;&#877;&#842;&#859;&#801;&#806;&#851;&#818;t&#859;&#875;&#848;&#859;&#850;&#769;&#855;&#834;&#832;&#851;&#825;ö&#843;&#873;&#802;&#813;&#846;&#854;&#799;&#812;t&#786;&#829;&#818;&#806;e&#776;&#873;&#773;&#850;&#872;&#821;&#798;&#805;&#805;&#809;&#813;&#840;n&#775;&#879;&#834;&#874;&#807;&#858;&#825;&#792;&#827;&#816;&#796;&#815;



xDDD
http://www.marlborotech.com/Zalgo.html
Der Generator für alle


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. Februar 2012)

danke und dieser schitt englischer boxer soll rauskommen


----------



## Kamsi (18. Februar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich hab angst



*vay' DaghIjlaHchugh bIHoSghaj *


----------



## Arosk (18. Februar 2012)

uga uga?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> uga uga?



Made my day wegen Insiderwitz^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2012)




----------



## Dominau (18. Februar 2012)

Ahoi, Alaaf, was auch immer


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Februar 2012)

Tja, soll ich Boxen schauen oder Skyrim zocken. Der Kampf ansich interessiert mich null, nur das Knockout von Chisora. ^^ Aber das kann man eigentlich morgen auf YT angucken.


----------



## Arosk (18. Februar 2012)

Skyrim schauen und boxen!


----------



## Dominau (18. Februar 2012)

Pff, der Gegner kippt eh nach 2 Runden um.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. Februar 2012)

bin auch grade mit skyrime dran gewesen und hab alles bis au parrsachen alles auf hoch und die aussicht wie alles erstrahlt einfach der hammer geil


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Februar 2012)

Hmm, sitzt der noch aufm Lokus und kämpft mit seiner Furcht?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. Februar 2012)

jepp


----------



## Dominau (18. Februar 2012)

Wie lange hat er gebraucht um seinen Handschuh anzuziehn? 10 Minuten?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. Februar 2012)

jeppp englische feigheit


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wie lange hat er gebraucht um seinen Handschuh anzuziehn? 10 Minuten?



Handschuhe können sehr kompliziert sein


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. Februar 2012)

was für ein idiot


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2012)

Läuft grad gar nicht schlecht für Chisora, also ich würde ihn erstmal nicht ganz abschreiben.
Aber Klitschko gewinnt trotzdem immer, dank Schutzengel RTL ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. Februar 2012)

hehe ^^
endlich jetzt haut er ihn
der tomy hält viel aus


----------



## Dominau (18. Februar 2012)

Hab grad mal wieder auf RTL geschalten. Sie kämpfen ja endlich 
Er hat es tatsächlich geschafft beide Handschuhe anzuziehn


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2012)

Paar gute Schläge von Chisora dabei. Jetzt grad etwas nachgelassen. Wenn er weiter pusht könnte er sogar Klitschko noch umhauen, aber da fehlt ihm wohl die Ausdauer.


----------



## Arosk (18. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=734dcGTSnR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. Februar 2012)

wird wohl alle runden geben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand schon den Trailer zu Lollipop Chainsaw gesehen ? :3


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Februar 2012)

neeeee


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2012)

Bah letzte Runde von Chisora war kacke, die Pfeife lässt wieder nach. Allerhöchstens noch Punktsieg für Chisora


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9N_Kpj80BEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Da denkt man sich spontan 'WATDAFUqqqq?!'


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2012)

Man Chisora müsste noch ne Ecke mehr pushen aber neeeein lässt sich von Klitschko die Fresse polieren.
OK er haut gut zu aber reicht wohl net, schade


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2012)

MAN klitschko kann kaum noch stehen, die pfeife!!!!

Chisora war richtig gut aber verliert bestimmt nach Punkten, ALTA die Ringrichter haben tomaten auf den augen, das sage ich schonmal voraus!
Arschlecken 


WAHAHAHA Punktsieg Klitschko, naja aber nur sauknapp


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Februar 2012)

Was labern die denn da rum?


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was labern die denn da rum?



Ach Chisora ist ne linke Ratte, der hat ihn am Ende wohl noch beleidigt usw. ^^


----------



## Arosk (19. Februar 2012)

ich spuck meinen gegnern auch gerne ins gesicht


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2012)

Was ist so toll daran, wenn sich zwei Menschen gegenseitig schlagen?


----------



## Arosk (19. Februar 2012)

es macht spaß


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was ist so toll daran, wenn sich zwei Menschen gegenseitig schlagen?



Naja das ist Boxsport... es geht weniger ums Schlagen als um die Technik des treffens und nicht getroffen werdens.
Reines "Schlagen" wäre eher sowas wie das Ultimate Fighting Gedönse aus den USA.


----------



## Arosk (19. Februar 2012)

UFC ist auch nur Boxen mit mehr Schlägen


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Februar 2012)

Versteh auch nicht was ihr an dem Sport findet^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Februar 2012)

das ist ja fast alles erlaubt beissen und eierschläge meine ich ist verboten

ahh grade die neueste episode einer anime serie gesehen die erst 2 tage später mit eng untertitel gibt ^^
und das legal ^^


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Versteh auch nicht was ihr an dem Sport findet^^



Naja so spannend ist es nun auch nicht.
Eigentlich warte ich nur darauf, dass die Klitschkos mal auf die Fresse bekommen, weils langsam mit den beiden doch etwas öde wird.

Klappt aber irgendwie nicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Februar 2012)

Bin mal schlafen.
Mutter meint ich würde mich nicht dafür interesseren wann sie nach Hause kommt. Hab sie heut Abend 8 mal versucht anzurufen um zu fragen wann sie wiederkommt.
Frauen


----------



## orkman (19. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja so spannend ist es nun auch nicht.
> Eigentlich warte ich nur darauf, dass die Klitschkos mal auf die Fresse bekommen, weils langsam mit den beiden doch etwas öde wird.
> 
> Klappt aber irgendwie nicht.



kannst dich ja bewerben und gegen sie kaempfen ... mal sehen ob du es schaffst


----------



## Dominau (19. Februar 2012)

Wenn wir schon bei dem Thema Frauen sind ..
Meine Schwester kommt grad hoch in mein Zimmer und meint wirklich sie darf mich anmotzen weil IHR es nicht passt wie es in MEINEM Zimmer aussieht.
Und dann regt sie sich nochmehr auf wenn ich etwas lauter werde ..


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> kannst dich ja bewerben und gegen sie kaempfen ... mal sehen ob du es schaffst



Hab ja nie behauptet, dass ICH es könnte, aber die Muskelpakete, die man immer in den Ring steigen sieht, sind offenbar auch alle unfähig


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will mal sehen wie er oder der andere einen ko kloppen nur punkte kampf mach kein reiz so denke ich das. 
Habe eben statement zu meine gebuchten zimmer bekommen der absolute wahnsinn, so ein tolles zimmer 
hatte ich noch nie gekriegt und mit meerblick ^^
so sieht es ungefähr aus sry das es so groß ist das bild und nicht in berlin sondern in japan auch 5 sterne hotel


keiner mehr da oder afk??
nacht


----------



## orkman (19. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab ja nie behauptet, dass ICH es könnte, aber die Muskelpakete, die man immer in den Ring steigen sieht, sind offenbar _*auch*_ alle unfähig



du bist unfähig ?  

gerade besoffene auf vox und die gorillas die sie aus den kneipen schmeissen 0.o


----------



## Arosk (19. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lg1ElmVQ2pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wenn der Rest vom OST ebenfalls so gut ist... Dann wird es noch besser als in ME2.


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> du bist unfähig ?



Na was das Boxen betrifft sicherlich ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Februar 2012)

Wenn Freunde unangemeldet vorbeikommen...


----------



## Manowar (19. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn Freunde unangemeldet vorbeikommen...



.. wirds nen schöner Abend


----------



## Kamsi (19. Februar 2012)

seid deanne den nachtschwärmer erst ab 18 freigegeben hat ist es still hier geworden


----------



## tonygt (19. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> seid deanne den nachtschwärmer erst ab 18 freigegeben hat ist es still hier geworden



Oder seitdem die Ponys nen eignen Thread ham


----------



## Kamsi (19. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kwMTHLY1baw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



kein wunder das die comedy serie erst ab 23 uhr laufen darf ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZbHYq3xGVMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manaori (19. Februar 2012)

Wus, der ist erst ab 18? Mann, ich war echt zu lange weg XD


----------



## Kamsi (19. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [media][/media]







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EICyCFkFXcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2012)

Oh...mein...Gott...DAS ÄNDERT ALLES!!!

Ne aber mal ehrlich, bei KIKA lernt man noch was fürs Leben


----------



## Kamsi (19. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> bei KIKA lernt man noch was fürs Leben







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZUZ2XWaGI74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2012)

Oh Gott...  Wie oft sagen die da bitte Schwanz ?!


----------



## Kamsi (19. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schwanz ?!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VqACW95Yq2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (19. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




haha


----------



## Reflox (19. Februar 2012)

>all




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H344xSM4smM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (19. Februar 2012)

ob der saubere schwanz beim fliegen hilft ? ich frag mal nen piloten , aber die haben ja auch die flugbegleiterinnen zum sauber machen


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Februar 2012)

Taaake
these broken wings




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F4LAO2NMz8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (19. Februar 2012)

Helau!


----------



## orkman (19. Februar 2012)

jmd vorhin gran torino gesehen ? der film war soooo geil ... hab mich so oft totgelacht und das ende ist auch traurig


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> jmd vorhin gran torino gesehen ? der film war soooo geil ... hab mich so oft totgelacht und das ende ist auch traurig



Jo der ist echt gut ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Februar 2012)

Hab grad "Ziemlich beste Freunde" im Kino gesehen. Wundervoller Film, sehr viel gelacht! Aber unerwartetes Ende D:


----------



## schneemaus (19. Februar 2012)

Ziemlich beste Freunde ist grandios, den hab ich vor zwei Wochen im Kino gesehn.


----------



## orkman (19. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo der ist echt gut ^^


jop ... dachte es waere nen low film wos nur um rassissmus gehen wuerde und dass man sieht dass er nachher erkennt dass die nachbarn doch toll sind ... aber dass das ganze echt mit soviel humor und geilen spruechen vollbepackt wurde ... einfach GOETTLICH ^^
"hey drachenlady, bring mir nochn bier" 

naja die nacht ist ja noch jung ... was tun ? swtor spielen auf dem crap laptop oder league of legends ? ... in swtor muss ich mich mal sehen lassen weil ich sonst befuerchte dass die gilde rummeckert ... die weiss aber dass mein gamerpc an der uni ist und ich nur unter der woche da bin und dann spielen kann

zum film ziehmlich beste freunde: der film ist gut keine frage , aber oefters wuerde ich den net anschauen , aber gran torino da sind die sprueche es allemal wert


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Februar 2012)

Das Ende ist Hammer...


----------



## Konov (20. Februar 2012)

In Gran Torino ist einfach das Auto genial.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> jmd vorhin gran torino gesehen ? der film war soooo geil ... hab mich so oft totgelacht und das ende ist auch traurig



wir fressen keine hunde wir fressen nur katzen ^^


----------



## win3ermute (20. Februar 2012)

> Gran Torino



Alleine schon großartig, weil hier Clint Eastwood quasi seine Rolle aus den "Man with no name"-Filmen ad absurdum und in die "Erlösung" führt. 

Was mich ein wenig ärgert: Das Ding wurde in Drehpausen von "Changeling" gedreht, der insgesamt ein größerer und besserer Film ist (ebenfalls Eastwood als Regisseur; allerdings nicht Darsteller). Dem wurde fast völlig die Aufmerksamkeit entzogen, als die Presse ihr Augenmerk auf den Eastwood vor der Kamera richtete.



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hab grad "Ziemlich beste Freunde" im Kino gesehen. Wundervoller Film, sehr viel gelacht! Aber unerwartetes Ende D:



Ich fand ihn so lala. Empfehle da lieber den exakten "Gegenentwurf" namens "Mar Adentro - Das Meer in mir". Dort geht es ebenfalls um einen vom Hals abwärts Gelähmten - nur kämpft der im Film seit 20 Jahren darum, endlich in Würde sterben zu dürfen. 
Hat wesentlich mehr Inhalt und Denkanstöße als "Ziemlich beste Freunde" und ist auch filmtechnisch bzw -erzählerisch ein Meisterwerk. Das Thema ist sperriger; dennoch gleichermaßen unterhaltsam umgesetzt, ohne allzusehr auf eine Seite zu verweisen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Februar 2012)

Ich hab Gran Torino damals im Kino gesehen, hat mir echt gefallen. Auf die Pro 7 hab ich dann allerdings verzichtet, keine Lust auf die ständige Werbung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mir graut vor morgen


----------



## Sunyo (20. Februar 2012)

Abend,

Ich dreh gleich durch hier...Die Flut an News aus der Guild Wars 2 Beta ist ja gigantisch. 
Wird wohl noch eine lange, lange Nacht...


----------



## Konov (20. Februar 2012)

Abeend^^

Ja Sunyo, wollte mir auch grad den Artikel zur GW2 Beta durchlesen aber wo ich die Walls of Text gesehen hab, hab ich aufgegeben. 
Esse jetzt erstmal was, lesen kann ich später auch noch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ot9JtiHhiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## leonnator (20. Februar 2012)

Ja...das Auto ist ein Traum
--------
Grade gefunden :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cAnQQcIncq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Februar 2012)

Ich finde es seltsam, dass in feuchten Träumen der Durchschnittsmänner immer Krankenschwestern vorkommen. Ich hab noch nie darüber nachgedacht, obwohl meine Freundin rein zufällig Krankenschwester ist.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich finde es seltsam, dass in feuchten Träumen der Durchschnittsmänner immer Krankenschwestern vorkommen. Ich hab noch nie darüber nachgedacht, obwohl meine Freundin rein zufällig Krankenschwester ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pfannkuchen?


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

Gute Nacht dudes


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich finde es seltsam, dass in feuchten Träumen der Durchschnittsmänner immer Krankenschwestern vorkommen. Ich hab noch nie darüber nachgedacht, obwohl meine Freundin rein zufällig Krankenschwester ist.



Wie gut, dass ich mich nur selten an meine Träume erinnern kann.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Februar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass ich mich nur selten an meine Träume erinnern kann.



Da hilft ein Traumtagebuch.


----------



## Arosk (20. Februar 2012)

Youtube wieder auf Höchstleistung, Bufferaction auf 360p...


----------



## tonygt (20. Februar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Youtube wieder auf Höchstleistung, Bufferaction auf 360p...



Du solltest vieleicht mal dein Inet checken bei mir läuft alles super.


----------



## Konov (20. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Du solltest vieleicht mal dein Inet checken bei mir läuft alles super.



Dito


----------



## Sunyo (20. Februar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass ich mich nur selten an meine Träume erinnern kann.



Das heißt, dass du einen guten Schlaf genießt. Wer gut schläft, erinnert sich meist schlecher an Geträumtes, als diejenigen die schlecht schlafen.
Ob das jetzt auf jedermann unbedingt zutrifft, ist wieder eine andere Sache...


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass ich mich nur selten an meine Träume erinnern kann.



vieleicht waren sie auch nur so grausam und verstörend das dein unterbewusstsein die träume unterdrückt


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> vieleicht waren sie auch nur so grausam und verstörend das dein unterbewusstsein die träume unterdrückt



Irgendwie... glaube ich das nicht. :S


----------



## Arosk (20. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Du solltest vieleicht mal dein Inet checken bei mir läuft alles super.



Mein Internet läuft einwandfrei, 18 MB Download.


----------



## tonygt (21. Februar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Mein Internet läuft einwandfrei, 18 MB Download.



Cache, Cookies etc. mal gelöscht/geleert ? Mal anderen Broweser probiert?


----------



## orkman (21. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich finde es seltsam, dass in feuchten Träumen der Durchschnittsmänner immer Krankenschwestern vorkommen. Ich hab noch nie darüber nachgedacht, obwohl meine Freundin rein zufällig Krankenschwester ist.



ich wusste schon immer dass ich was besonderes bin ... hatte noch nie einen solchen traum


----------



## Olliruh (22. Februar 2012)

Endlich frei


----------



## tonygt (22. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Endlich frei


----------



## Olliruh (22. Februar 2012)

Akku war leer ,endlich nicht mehr telefonieren


----------



## tonygt (22. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Akku war leer ,endlich nicht mehr telefonieren



Billige ausrede ?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Billige ausrede ?



Ja


----------



## tonygt (22. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja



Oh man du weichei ^^
und boa mir ist so langweilig


----------



## Olliruh (22. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Oh man du weichei ^^
> und boa mir ist so langweilig



Es ist so awkard weil man nach 2 1/2 Stunden kaum noch was zu reden hat und eigentlich will ich nur Fußball gucken.


----------



## tonygt (22. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Es ist so awkard weil man nach 2 1/2 Stunden kaum noch was zu reden hat und eigentlich will ich nur Fußball gucken.



Joa okay das stimmt natürlich, vor allem wenn man keine Themen findet über die man sich lange unterhalten kann.
Hatte das früher auch mal bei einer Freundin


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2012)

Abend!

Grad für die Guild Wars 2 Beta angemeldet.

Frage: Wie haben sie von Guild Wars 2 erfahren?
Antwortmöglichkeit: *Mundpropaganda (Facebook)*



Soweit ist es also schon gekommen


----------



## tonygt (22. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend!
> 
> Grad für die Guild Wars 2 Beta angemeldet.
> 
> ...



Hmm hab auch überleg mich anzumelden ich streube mich aber ein bisschen vor dem Leisstungscheck Programm


----------



## Olliruh (22. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Joa okay das stimmt natürlich, vor allem wenn man keine Themen findet über die man sich lange unterhalten kann.
> Hatte das früher auch mal bei einer Freundin



Ja und vorallem wenn sie einen ganz anderen Freundeskreis hat als ich und wenn du dann kommst mit :"Kennst du den und den?" und sie jedes mal mit Nein antwortet ist das schon doof.


----------



## tonygt (22. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja und vorallem wenn sie einen ganz anderen Freundeskreis hat als ich und wenn du dann kommst mit :"Kennst du den und den?" und sie jedes mal mit Nein antwortet ist das schon doof.



Fang Politische oder Philosphische oder sogar Gesellschaftlicht Themen an und dann ist das Telefonat entweder ganz schnell vorbei oder geht ganz lang


----------



## Olliruh (22. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Fang Politische oder Philosphische oder sogar Gesellschaftlicht Themen an und dann ist das Telefonat entweder ganz schnell vorbei oder geht ganz lang



Bei 70% der Mädchen in meinen Alter ist das Thema dann ganz schnell vorbei und für die anderen 30% würd ich nicht mal ans Telefon gehen


----------



## Soladra (22. Februar 2012)

huhu


----------



## Kamsi (22. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend!
> 
> Grad für die Guild Wars 2 Beta angemeldet.
> 
> ...



Frage: Wie haben sie von Guild Wars 2 erfahren?
Antwortmöglichkeit: Ich habe mein erstgeborenes den Satan geopfert





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2012)

Ich bin echt in einer Zwickmühle.
Seit einer knappen Woche chatte ich mit einer netten Dame aus meiner näheren Umgebung. Eigentlich hatte ich mir da nicht viel erhofft, sie sah aber auf dem einen Bild ziemlich attraktiv, aber auch etwas Tussi-mässig aus.

Nun haben wir einige Zeilen ausgetauscht und sie hat sich als ziemlich bodenständig und nicht Tussi-mässig herausgestellt. Das hat mich gefreut. 
Tja heute "offenbarte" sie ein zweites Bild von einer "Party", wie sie schrieb, wo sie an Tussi-mässigkeit eigentlich nicht mehr zu überbieten ist.

Sie schrieb, ich solle sie nicht für eine abgehobene Tussi halten, trotzdem ist mir die Lust vergangen, sie am Wochenende zu daten.

Wo ich sowieso kaum Lust habe mich auf eine Frau einzulassen (u.a. zu wenig Zeit....), stellt sich nun heraus, dass sie ein Zwitter zwischen Mutter Theresa und Daniela Katzenberger zu sein scheint.

Mein Verstand sagt einerseits, lass es sein.
Andererseits äußerte sie sich nun bereits mehrfach so, dass sie immer für eine Tussi gehalten wird, was sie ja eigentlich gar nicht ist.

Jemand nen Ratschlag? 
Wie ich mich kenne, lass ich sie warscheinlich links liegen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Februar 2012)

Einfach mal treffen und herausfinden was sache ist


----------



## orkman (22. Februar 2012)

DER schrieb:


> Einfach mal treffen und herausfinden was sache ist



richtig ... schlimmsten falls biste paar muecken los und ein bissl zeit ... die positiven aspekte ,sollte sich herausstellen dass sie doch keine tussi ist, muss ich hier wohl kaum beschreiben


----------



## Konov (23. Februar 2012)

Naja, probieren ist warscheinlich nicht das verkehrteste...


----------



## orkman (23. Februar 2012)

ich bin komplett auf dem Queen trip ... 2 tage wo ich nur queen hoere ... hab schon ne grosse playlist 2 mal durch an den groessten hits und hab vorhin nebenbei beim lernen nochn komplettes konzert angehoert

Tante Edith gratuliert mir zum 1000 ten post  und das mit queen drinne


----------



## schneemaus (23. Februar 2012)

Iiiiiich hab Nackenschmerzen :/
Morgen mal die Wärmepflaster abholen, die ich mir aus Japan hab mitbringen lassen.

Und dann noch n paar Klamotten kaufen, muss sein, brauch neue -.-


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Februar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Iiiiiich hab Nackenschmerzen :/
> Morgen mal die Wärmepflaster abholen, die ich mir aus Japan hab mitbringen lassen.
> 
> Und dann noch n paar Klamotten kaufen, muss sein, brauch neue -.-



In Karlsruhe kann man gut shoppen. ^^


----------



## Arosk (23. Februar 2012)

Gutes altes Youtube, wer liebt es nicht?

(einbindungen damit ich es anschauen kann, die seite ist fucked up.)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZMGJHKWPKJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Februar 2012)

Was für ein Krimi auf Schalke :s


----------



## Zonalar (25. Februar 2012)

Och bitte bitte BITTE! lass mich der einzige sein, der diesen Thread beherrschtg! Nur für eine Nacht!
Niemand wird hier heute noch posten! Niiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemand!


bitte?


----------



## Arosk (25. Februar 2012)

eier


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2012)

Gute Nacht ^^


----------



## Vrocas (25. Februar 2012)

was los schon alle im Bettchen oder was


----------



## Arosk (25. Februar 2012)

nicht wirklich


----------



## llcool13 (25. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen (wenn jemand da ist  )


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2012)

Abeeend


----------



## llcool13 (25. Februar 2012)

Mal wieder nichts los hier ?!


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Februar 2012)

Plötzliche leichte Atemnot. Wtf?


----------



## llcool13 (25. Februar 2012)

Hatte ich letzte Woche auch als meine Verlobte mich nach zwei Jahren ohne ein Wort für nen anderen Kerl verlassen hat


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Februar 2012)

lol


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F4LAO2NMz8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FO7b3DjpSAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Irgendwie cool


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Februar 2012)

Weiß jemand, warum ich beim Steam Support keine Anmeldungs-Mail bekomme? Habt ihr das Problem auch? Will mich da anmelden, damit die mir New Vegas rauschlöschen und ich die Ultimate kaufen kann.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOHghfrww8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Still a better Love Story as Twilight ^^

Sex,drugs Rock&Roll und Vampire 


ebend angeschaut so hammergeil der film


----------



## Olliruh (28. Februar 2012)

Vorher : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder Nachher :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Februar 2012)

Weder noch.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

was willste uns sagen olli ?


----------



## Olliruh (28. Februar 2012)

Das war nicht die frage. Ein Kumpel findet so wie es jetzt ist viel besser und ich finde vorher schöner...
wollte mal eure Meinung wissen


----------



## orkman (28. Februar 2012)

eindeutig vorher ... nachher glaubt man fast es waer ein junge ...


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

axxo ^^ vorher

bzw 

Brokeback Mountain 2 Trailer


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2012)

Abend zusammen!

@Oli
Lange Haare passen besser zu ihrem Gesicht, daher: Vorher


----------



## Konov (29. Februar 2012)

Abend zusammen ^^

Um die Fragen aus dem GM Thread zu beantworten:



Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Konov, Abendschule oder was? Ich hab jetzt schön wundervoll feierabend und werde den abend dadurch ausklingen lassen, dass ich meine Mitstreiter vor den bösen Schergen Todesschwinges beschütze... so jedenfalls der plan



Ja Abendschule, aber bin im April fertig, bin schon 3 Jahre dort 
Ende des Jahres dann studieren, so zumindest der Plan.



Ellesmere schrieb:


> Abendschule wäre auch mein Tod! Ich bin absoluter Frühaufsteher und ab 18 Uhr zu nichts (ok...fast nichts^^) mehr zu gebrauchen.
> Wie wäre es denn mal mit Morgenschulen? Vielleicht eine Marktlücke




 Die Abendschule wird auch vormittags angeboten aber ich fand es im Nachhinein abends schon besser.
Es hat beides seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Jetzt werde ich mich langsam wieder an den Studenten Alltag gewöhnen müssen, der zum Glück ja noch relativ milde ausschaut im Vergleich zu einem Vollzeitberufstätigen.
Und die letzten 3 Jahre hab ich Bafög bekommen, den ganzen Tag hat man nix anderes gemacht als gelernt für den Abend und dann halt 5 Tage die Woche bis 22 Uhr weg...

Ist scheiße für soziale Kontakte und Unternehmungen weil alle frei haben wenn ich in der Schule sitze abends. Aber gibt schlimmeres...



Ellesmere schrieb:


> So eine Schule von 5 - 8 fände ich persönlich gut. Nun brauch ich kein Abi mehr und den Meister mach ich auch nicht - aber da gibts doch bestimmt mehrere die lieber in der Früh schaffen , als noch am abend?!
> Bin ich denn die einzige "Lerche" hier?^^



 Der Vormittag ist an meinem Abendgymnasium sehr gut besucht also vom Gefühl her sind da sicherlich viele so gepolt durch Arbeit und Co.

Abendunterricht hat aber auch seine Vorteile wie manchmal Alkoholisiert im Unterricht weil man abends noch was trinken war und niemanden hats gestört... sind ja alle erwachsen und von daher alles sehr locker.
Offiziell erlaubt ist das natürlich nicht, aber es ist eben manchmal etwas Ermessungsspielraum bei den Lehrern dabei. Bei unseren zumindest.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. März 2012)

Ich habe den Riot Support angeschrieben, weil mir 19 RP für eine Runenseite gefehlt haben und ich hab gefragt, ob mir die geschenkt werden könnten. Er wollte daraufhin ein selbstgemaltes Bild haben von der Sache, die ich mir kaufen will 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab meine RP bekommen


----------



## tonygt (1. März 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich habe den Riot Support angeschrieben, weil mir 19 RP für eine Runenseite gefehlt haben und ich hab gefragt, ob mir die geschenkt werden könnten. Er wollte daraufhin ein selbstgemaltes Bild haben von der Sache, die ich mir kaufen will
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joa Riot vergibt RP irgendwie nur an Leute die in der Lage sind zu Zeichnen schade sowas.


----------



## Gramarye (1. März 2012)

So, erstmal n Bier und nebenbei http://www.youtube.c...h?v=eECn6R4zLzQ hören.
Ich bin nicht süchtig nach Bier, das Ber ist süchtig nach mir ;-)


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

irgendwie ist im anderen tread mehr los als ihn dem hier ^^


----------



## Konov (1. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> irgendwie ist im anderen tread mehr los als ihn dem hier ^^



Liegt bestimmt an der Uhrzeit ^^


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

eher am fehlen von deanne und co ^^

weil hatten meisten dann am meisten beiträge wenn sie im tread war ^^


----------



## Deanne (1. März 2012)

Nabend, Jungs. Hab ich ne Laune...



Kamsi schrieb:


> weil hatten meisten dann am meisten beiträge wenn sie im tread war ^^



Immer wieder schön, sowas zu lesen. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2012)

Mööp.


----------



## Soladra (1. März 2012)

nabend


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. März 2012)

Angesichts der neuen Diskussion um die Organspende, möchte ich sie auch hierher verlagern. Hat ja nicht direkt etwas mit Politik zu tun. Anbei mein Kommentar, den ich schon bei Zeit-Online gepostet hab:

Ich war mit 19 bereits an der Dialyse und bin nur durch ein Spenderorgan durch meinen Bruder davon befreit. Und ich hab da wirklich viel gesehen. Es gibt Tausende Kinder, die sehr gerne ein Organ nehmen würden, um normal leben zu können. Zur Erinnerung: Dialyse bedeutet drei mal die Woche vier Stunden, in denen man das eigene Blut den Körper verlassen sieht. Dazu ständig Nadelstiche, Müdigkeit durch die Medikamente und und und. Von den noch schlimmer Getroffenen, die auf eine Leber oder ein Herz warten, gar nicht zu reden. Jeden Tag sterben Kinder, denen man helfen könnte, aber die keine Hilfe bekommen, weil irgendein Christ unbedingt seine nun ohnehin wertlosen Fleischklumpen mit ins Grab schleppen muss.


----------



## Soladra (1. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Angesichts der neuen Diskussion um die Organspende, möchte ich sie auch hierher verlagern. Hat ja nicht direkt etwas mit Politik zu tun. Anbei mein Kommentar, den ich schon bei Zeit-Online gepostet hab:
> 
> Ich war mit 19 bereits an der Dialyse und bin nur durch ein Spenderorgan durch meinen Bruder davon befreit. Und ich hab da wirklich viel gesehen. Es gibt Tausende Kinder, die sehr gerne ein Organ nehmen würden, um normal leben zu können. Zur Erinnerung: Dialyse bedeutet drei mal die Woche vier Stunden, in denen man das eigene Blut den Körper verlassen sieht. Dazu ständig Nadelstiche, Müdigkeit durch die Medikamente und und und. Von den noch schlimmer Getroffenen, die auf eine Leber oder ein Herz warten, gar nicht zu reden. Jeden Tag sterben Kinder, denen man helfen könnte, aber die keine Hilfe bekommen, weil irgendein Christ unbedingt seine nun ohnehin wertlosen Fleischklumpen mit ins Grab schleppen muss.



Da is wirklich was drann. Aber stell dir vor, n alter Säufer bekommt deine Organe und macht die auch kaputt durch rauchen, trinken und ungesundes Leben, und es is ihm scheißegal?


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. März 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> Da is wirklich was drann. Aber stell dir vor, n alter Säufer bekommt deine Organe und macht die auch kaputt durch rauchen, trinken und ungesundes Leben, und es is ihm scheißegal?



So einfach ist das nicht. Wer ein Organ will, muss durch strenge ärztliche Kontrollen. Ein 80-jähriger kriegt zum Beispiel sicherlich kein Organ mehr. Wer Alkohol trinkt oder raucht, wird vermutlich nur dann berücksichtigt, wenn kein anderer gerade in unmittelbarer Nähe ist.


----------



## Zonalar (1. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Upy3WOgQVvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


>


----------



## Olliruh (1. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich liebe dieses Bild so sehr.


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> [media][/media]
> >







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3bQ-WsquMwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich habe es geliebt


----------



## H2OTest (1. März 2012)

endlich wieder kurze haare


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Mother of God... bin ich alt oder das Spiel ? :s Ich habe früher JEDES Mal das Intro mitgeschaut... <3


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

du hast das spiel mit 6 jahren gespielt ?


----------



## Saji (1. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du hast das spiel mit 6 jahren gespielt ?



Um das Intro mitanzuschauen muss man das Spiel nicht selber zocken.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2012)

Bei mir ging es schon früh los, mein Onkel hatte oft kleinere Lan-Partys mit seinen Kollegen gemacht. Da wurde dann Duke Nukem, C&C und Age of Empires gezockt. 

Ich mit meinen 8 Jahren hab dann ab und an mal zugeguckt und auch mitgespielt 

Besonders in C&C Alarmstufe Rot hat er mich andauernd fertig gemacht (hatte so ein bisschen Ahnung), mit 15 hab ich ihn dann endlich besiegt


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BQ3e0nnyA90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das einzige spiel das auf dem pc nur mit game pad spielbar wegen den quick time events - gott habe ich geflucht und geschimpft bei der szene hier ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2012)

Fahrenheit hab ich nie gezockt, muss ich auch nochma nachholen.. ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R4OgaqWFh1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UGTuNlQ2AYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



war damals so genial ^^

dicke waffen, fette monster, goiler soundtrack und ne amazone als heldin ^^


----------



## Zonalar (1. März 2012)

Zwischen 7 und 10 Jahren habe ich C&C und AoE gezockt, ja  dann mit 13/14 hab ich AoE wieder ausgebuddelt und bin an der Campagne kläglich gescheitert. Aber die waren meine ersten Game-Erfahrungen, AoE-2 sogar meine erste Online-Multiplayer-Experience 
Och wie ich die Mönche vermisse... wololo? :<


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_G9JZ353_Vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich kriege immer noch ne gänsehaut bei dem video das war damals so hammer in fallout 2 wenn du endlich in die base des bösen konntest ^^


oder hat jemand das hier am pc gezockt ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rHMF7bIKlX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




das war cool umgesetzt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Zwischen 7 und 10 Jahren habe ich C&C und AoE gezockt, ja  dann mit 13/14 hab ich AoE wieder ausgebuddelt und bin an der Campagne kläglich gescheitert. Aber die waren meine ersten Game-Erfahrungen, AoE-2 sogar meine erste Online-Multiplayer-Experience
> Och wie ich die Mönche vermisse... wololo? :<



WOLOLOLO!

Jo, wenn man die Zeit zurückdrehen könnte  Das erste mal Tower Defense bei Warcraft 3... achja.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> dicke waffen, fette monster, goiler soundtrack und ne amazone als heldin ^^



Und ein verflixt offenes Ende... *grummel*


----------



## Konov (1. März 2012)

Wo wir grad bei Retro sind...

Ich hatte damals nur die Demo von Bleifuß 2, ein Kumpel hatte die Vollversion. 
Bei mir konnte ich leider nur die olle Demo rauf und runter daddeln, mit einer Strecke und 2 Autos oder so. War aber trotzdem geil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. März 2012)

Meine ersten Spiele waren Doom und Siedler 1. Kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie ich als 5-jähriger durch MS-Dos geschwommen bin. Naja. geschadet hats mir nix.


----------



## Kamsi (2. März 2012)

weiss einer ne website die erklärt wie man alte spiele auf win 7 läuffähig macht ?

kompalitätsmodus ist ja voll fürn arsch ^^

bei knights of the old republic gibts ja von den moddern ein patch das das spiel lauffähig auf win7 macht


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. März 2012)

Bei vielen Spielen klappt es, wenn du einfach im Taskmanager den Explorer beendest.


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2012)

Nabend


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2012)

Endlich 18 ihr Penner 
Btw Lindsay Lohan ist im neuen Playboy doch sehr retouschiert worden D:


----------



## Legendary (2. März 2012)

Eines meiner 1. Spiele war Wolfenstein 3D. :>

Wenn das meine Eltern gewusst hätten, hätten sie mir wahrscheinlich den Arsch so weit aufgerissen, dass ich heute ohne Probleme einen Barhocker verschwinden lassen könnte.


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2012)

Mein erstes Spiel war Warcraft 3


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Endlich 18 ihr Penner
> Btw Lindsay Lohan ist im neuen Playboy doch sehr retouschiert worden D:



Gut aussehen tut's aber trotzdem. Äh, habe ich gehört 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DGBwXH5P218

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich habe Crash geliebt <3


----------



## Legendary (2. März 2012)

Süß...ja ok bist ja erst 17 oder so. Als ich schon masturbiert habe, warst du noch im Kindergarten. :>

EDIT: Ich meine Olli


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Als ich schon masturbiert habe, warst du noch im Kindergarten. :>



Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus 
ANALE PHASE und so


----------



## Zonalar (2. März 2012)

Anale Phase... wad? o.Ô


----------



## Legendary (2. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus
> ANALE PHASE und so



Achso Doktorspiele mit 5 Jahren..."du kann ich dir mal die Spritze da hinten in das Loch schieben" oder wie?! Oo


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus
> ANALE PHASE und so



Mit Trampolinen?


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2012)

Ich stell mir gerade vor wie Olli mit einem Trampolin... 

Könnt mich mal kurz wer erschiessen? :I


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2012)

Auf einem Trampolin und das war letztes Jahr im Sommer :s


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Auf einem Trampolin und das war letztes Jahr im Sommer :s



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das angenehm sein kann. :I


----------



## Legendary (2. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich stell mir gerade vor wie Olli mit einem Trampolin...
> 
> Könnt mich mal kurz wer erschiessen? :I



Klar gerne, mit der AK47 von der heißen Braut in deiner Sig?


Olli fasziniert mich immer wieder, eigentlich ein kleiner Bub und doch die größte Sau hier im ganzen Forum.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Endlich 18 ihr Penner
> Btw Lindsay Lohan ist im neuen Playboy doch sehr retouschiert worden D:



Justin? Bist du es ?


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2012)

Ich dachte da eher an eine Makarov oder Python...


----------



## Legendary (2. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich dachte da eher an eine Makarov oder Python...


In Soviet Russia Olli fucks you. :>


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das angenehm sein kann. :I



Eigentlich ganz cool doch anstregend weil es so federt.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Justin? Bist du es ?



HALT DIE KLAPPE!
Nur weil ich Am selben Tag, Monat und Jahr wie er Geburtstag hab...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2012)

DOVAKIN! DOVAKIN! BADABIM BIM BUM BUM, DADABLADADABLA BABABA BA BA BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> In Soviet Russia Olli fucks you. :>



Für dieses kopfkino.... 

MY NAME - IS VIKTOR REZNOV, AND I WILL HAVE - MY - REVENGE!


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2012)

Immer wenn ich Olliruh höre muss ich an Quagmire denken^^
Giggity


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qw4cmVt3zHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. März 2012)

Und heute sinkt für Sie - der Anstand!


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2012)

SW epic battle :3
mein lieblingscharakter gegen Yoda :b


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. März 2012)

Hab mir grad den Trailer zu ME 3 angesehen und bin wohl der einzige, der nicht in Begeisterungsstürme ausbricht.


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab mir grad den Trailer zu ME 3 angesehen und bin wohl der einzige, der nicht in Begeisterungsstürme ausbricht.



Ich bin ja auch noch da.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2012)

Ich freu mich auf ME3, nicht mehr nicht weniger. Ob andere das feiern ist mir ziemlich schnuppe


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2012)

Ist 'The Spirit' ein guter Film ?


----------



## Kamsi (2. März 2012)

jo


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2012)

Noch 5 Tage und 1h Stunde \o/


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Noch 5 Tage und 1h Stunde \o/



Dann?


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dann?



Endlich wieder Commander Shepard. Wenn auch zum letzten Mal.


----------



## Arosk (3. März 2012)

grad an meinen geburtstag ^^


----------



## win3ermute (3. März 2012)

Scheiss-Party (spießig ist nicht mal annähernd treffend umschrieben) und nu is mir langweilig...


----------



## Arosk (3. März 2012)

bett hilft


----------



## Olliruh (3. März 2012)

Detektiv Conan (Y)


----------



## seanbuddha (3. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Detektiv Conan (Y)



Conan ist Hammer


----------



## Elda (3. März 2012)

Mormeck in der vierten Runde K.O das war langweilig :<


----------



## Edou (3. März 2012)

Nabend....


----------



## Xidish (3. März 2012)

Elda schrieb:


> Mormeck in der vierten Runde K.O das war langweilig :<


Das war nicht nur langweilig - das war unsportlich und schlecht für das Image des Boxsports.


----------



## Magogan (4. März 2012)

Ich hab mich gestern an PAPPE (!) geschnitten ... Wusste nicht mal, dass das geht, jetzt weiß ich es ...


----------



## Razyl (4. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hab mich gestern an PAPPE (!) geschnitten ... Wusste nicht mal, dass das geht, jetzt weiß ich es ...



Du kannst dich an allem schneiden, wenn du es willst.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. März 2012)

Ich hab mich mal an einer Konserve geschnitten, sodass die Haut über meinem Fingerknöchel einfach runtergeklappt ist. Naja, ein gut platziertes Pflaster hat geholfen.


----------



## Olliruh (4. März 2012)

Erinnert mich daran als ich mich beim schnitzen geschnitten bekommen habe und Mama einfach nen Pflaster drauf geklebt hat. Es hat musste später mit 5 Stichen genäht werden


----------



## Klein-Maha (4. März 2012)

Pflaster hilft doch immer^^ mal nicht so anstellen hier


----------



## Olliruh (4. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (4. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Pflaster hilft doch immer^^ mal nicht so anstellen hier



Jo - immer diese Weinerfraktion! Hautaufreissen, weiterbasteln, dem Kunden damit ein schlechtes Gewissen einreden und königliches Trinkgeld kassieren! Hört auf das Keksmädel!

Was das "Slayer"-Bild betrifft: Noch einmal duschen bis Wacken!


----------



## Konov (4. März 2012)

Abend!


----------



## Kamsi (4. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Was das "Slayer"-Bild betrifft: Noch einmal duschen bis Wacken!



du duscht dich nur alle halbe jahre ?


----------



## win3ermute (4. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du duscht dich nur alle halbe jahre ?



Siehe den wahrscheinlich einzigen lustigen Eintrag der Stupipedia

"Die bösen Death Metaller: Sie gucken gerne Zombiefilme, saufen und Hauptsache die Mucke knallt. Ihr Paarungsverhalten wird von Trollen und Orks als laut, primitiv und angsteinflößend beschrieben. Sie jagen meist in Rudeln Poser und Nu-Metaller."

Und unter Zitate:

"Noch einmal duschen, dann is' WACKEN!!!"

und natürlich mein Favorit:

"Wo ist meine Brille..( suchender Blick durch die Umgebung, finden der Brille nach unkoordiniertem Tasten)..wo sind meine Freunde .. wer hat mich angekotzt?"

Und ja - ich bin im weitesten Sinne "Metaller" und lache mich darüber schief .


----------



## Kamsi (5. März 2012)

Wacken fällt dieses jahr aus - die Metaller fordern eine Gehaltserhöhung ^^


----------



## Beckenblockade (5. März 2012)

Ohne die kann man sich Wacken mittlerweile in der Tat auch nicht mehr finanzieren.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. März 2012)

Letztes Jahr 120€, dieses Jahr 150€. Dazu noch dieses peinliche "WE ARE SE METELHEDZ YEAH ÜBERALL STEHT WACKEN DRAUF ALSO KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN $$$"
Das war mein erstes und letztes mal Wacken.


----------



## win3ermute (5. März 2012)

DER schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr 120€, dieses Jahr 150€. Dazu noch dieses peinliche "WE ARE SE METELHEDZ YEAH ÜBERALL STEHT WACKEN DRAUF ALSO KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN $$$"
> Das war mein erstes und letztes mal Wacken.



SLLLLLAAAAAAYYYYYYEEEEEEERRRRR!

Wo war ich? Ach, Wacken. Einmal muß man das einfach mitgemacht haben - und danach verpisst man sich zu den kleineren Festivals und hat mehr davon.

Ist wie "Rock am Ring". War ich einmal, muß ich nie wieder haben. Schlechtestes Festival überhaupt und jede Menge Leute, denen man auf einem Festival eigentlich nicht begegnen möchte.


----------



## Beckenblockade (5. März 2012)

Mhm kleinere Festivals, wie? 
Welche nimmste denn dieses Jahr mit?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wo war ich? Ach, Wacken. Einmal muß man das einfach mitgemacht haben - und danach verpisst man sich zu den kleineren Festivals und hat mehr davon.



Da steht die Wahrheit!
Ich hatte zwar extrem viel Spaß, aber das lag wohl er an den Leuten mit denen ich da war und nicht an 9€ für eine Cola(mit Pfand).


----------



## Beckenblockade (5. März 2012)

Wäre letztes Jahr beinahe nach '06 nochmal mitgekommen, da ein Großteil des Freundeskreises sich das nochmal ansehen wollte - hatte bloss ne fiese Klausurüberschneidung. Da ich diese dieses Semester aber nochmal schreiben darf, wurmt mich das in der Retrospektive schon ein wenig.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. März 2012)

Vom Lineup her hat es sich ja schon gelohnt: Priest, Motörhead, In Solitude, Skeletonwitch, Helloween, Blind Guardian, Hail of Bullets, Iced Earth, Mayhem, Morgoth, Onslaught, Sodom, Toyko Blade, und und und..


----------



## win3ermute (5. März 2012)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Mhm kleinere Festivals, wie?
> Welche nimmste denn dieses Jahr mit?



Dour in Belgien (12. Juli) steht doch noch an. Keine "megagroßen" Gruppen, aber Fun pur. Vorher dann noch das Hurricane.

Alles nicht so groß oder bekannt, aber Spaß werde ich dennoch haben . Fragt sich nur, ob ich diesmal mein Zelt finde...


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (5. März 2012)

Bis eben mit 'nem Freund Zeit auf einem leeren BF3-Server verbracht... hat mir endlich mal das Helifliegen beigebracht. ^^ Naja, nu geht's aber ab ins Bett. :3


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. März 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Naja, nu geht's aber ab ins Bett. :3






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!!!


----------



## Saji (5. März 2012)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> !!!!!



BF3 alleine zocken ist doof und ich mag mich hinlegen.  Eh schon wieder viel zu spät geworden. *_*


----------



## Konov (5. März 2012)

Yo!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2012)

Sup ?


----------



## Konov (5. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sup ?



Nuttin!


----------



## ego1899 (6. März 2012)

Cup Noodles? 



Unglaublich wie einen Final Fantasy 7 nach all den Jahren und den zig mal durchspielen einen immer wieder so packen kann ich bin schon wieder voll drauf hängengeblieben


----------



## Kamsi (6. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Nuttin!



pfui bäh Konov

nuttin = 
the ejaculation of MAN-JUICE all over a girls face and down her throat

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=nuttin


wo sind eingentlich unsere weiblichen smalltalk frauen die ishet man ja garnicht mehr hier - habt ihr die vertrieben entgültig ?


----------



## ego1899 (6. März 2012)

Ich denke mal er meinte Nissin, obwohl ich bei Konov eigentlich davon ausgehe, dass nichts ohne Grund geschieht und das irgendeine Art Witz sein sollte, den ich nicht verstehe, da ich die letzten Beiträge nur überflogen habe... ^^


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> pfui bäh Konov
> 
> nuttin =
> the ejaculation of MAN-JUICE all over a girls face and down her throat



Gibt Leute die drauf stehen....


----------



## Konov (6. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> pfui bäh Konov
> 
> nuttin =
> the ejaculation of MAN-JUICE all over a girls face and down her throat
> ...






> Yo
> 
> Sup (whats up = wie gehts, was gibts neues)
> 
> Nuttin (nothing = nichts)



Fertig ist der englische Slangdialog. Dass ihr wieder Versautes reininterpretiert wundert mich allerdings nicht. 

Oh verdammt, falsche Uhrzeit, ist ja der Nachtschwärmer....


----------



## Arosk (6. März 2012)

fff in 2 tagen muss ich jetzt me2 durchspielen, ansonsten hab ich kein savegame <.<


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2012)

Langeweile... gnar!


----------



## H2OTest (8. März 2012)

Ich liebe Dr.Mundo !!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2012)

Wat? Dr. Welt?


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich liebe Dr.Mundo !!!



Dr.Mongo


----------



## Klein-Maha (8. März 2012)

Ich hab Angst... InGame Angst... doofi


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2012)

Dagegen hilft ein Schuss F.E.A.R., cry of fear oder Amnesia


----------



## Klein-Maha (8. März 2012)

Ich spiel WoW... das sollte nicht gruselig sein, aber wer die Krabbelgruppe heilt... naja^^
Achja: Krabbelgruppe ist unser Twinkraid


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2012)

Entertained mich meine Minions!


----------



## Kamsi (8. März 2012)

hier ein video für dich ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QrIYj4RbwNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (9. März 2012)

ffff ich muss immer noch mass effect 2 durchspielen sonst kann ich 3 nicht anfangen <.< immerhin bissel co-op  gespielt <.<


----------



## Kamsi (9. März 2012)

viel erfolg ^^ mein letztes savegame für me2 hatte 26 stunden spielzeit ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2012)

Whaaa ich weiß nicht was ich zocken soll, zu viele Spiele x.x


----------



## Kamsi (9. März 2012)

gerade bericht gelesen die amys sind empört weil in me3 auf der normandy ein schwuler mann arbeitet beim militär das einzig positive für sie ist das sein partner tot ist und er schwul wurde weil seine eltern starben ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (9. März 2012)

Nichts ist befriedigender als jemandem mit einer Schrotflinte ins Gesicht zu schießen - Auf gehts GTA 4 mal wieder Installieren 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hCAvyCWzX3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gerade bericht gelesen die amys sind empört weil in me3 auf der normandy ein schwuler mann arbeitet beim militär das einzig positive für sie ist das sein partner tot ist und er schwul wurde weil seine eltern starben ^^



Ach wirklich ?  Ich war auch erst ein bisschen verwundert, dass im Spiel auch Schwule vorkommen, natürlich im Positiven.  Hat man jedenfalls nicht oft ..


----------



## Kamsi (10. März 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nichts ist befriedigender als jemandem mit einer Schrotflinte ins Gesicht zu schießen







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gj0rk9zLDXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ach wirklich ?  Ich war auch erst ein bisschen verwundert, dass im Spiel auch Schwule vorkommen, natürlich im Positiven. Hat man jedenfalls nicht oft ..







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C8Ks_aC5LU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (10. März 2012)

Ich finde es fast beschämend, wenn Studenten anfangen, daß sie ja mit Sicherheit nur ihr Studium durchziehen und keinerlei Party veranstalten würden. In meiner Zeit (unstudiert) war an jeder Ecke eine Studi-Fete (ob Anglistik, Geschichte oder sonst irgendein Scheiss) - und das war gut so.

Ich erinnere mich da an jenen Medizin-Studenten (heute ein mir namentlich bekannter verdammt großartiger Chirurg), der auf seiner Bude eine Party bis in die frühen Morgenstunden veranstaltete. Irgendwann um 4 Uhr klingelte es Sturm:

"Ich muß heute eine Klausur schreiben!"

Antwort:

"Mädchen, dann solltest Du schlafen gehen!" Und Tür zugehauen.

So muß es sein!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2012)

Werde ich mir nicht ansehen Kamsi, aber dass sowat geht, war ja klar


----------



## Konov (10. März 2012)

Also für mich persönlich ist es relativ irrelevant ob ich mit irgendjemandem Parties feiern kann oder nicht.
Wie bereits erwähnt gehe ich nicht zur Uni aus Jux und Dollerei und das Abi erkämpfe ich mir auch nicht auf dem zweiten Bildungsweg, weil ich gerade Lust drauf hatte.

Ich hab vorallem gelernt, dass man einfach nur jede Menge Müll lernen muss, weil irgendwelche Sesselfurzer es für notwendig erachten. Das mache ich, weils keinen anderen Weg gibt. Alles andere ist mir egal.
Ich geh nicht zur Uni um Freundschaften zu schließen, Party zu machen oder meine Frau fürs Leben zu finden, sondern weil der Staat es mir vorschreibt und es der (hoffentlich) vernünftige Weg ist, um mir ein paar spezielle Fähigkeiten in einem Fachgebiet anzueignen. ^^

In dem Sinne gute Nacht


----------



## Kamsi (10. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Werde ich mir nicht ansehen Kamsi, aber dass sowat geht, war ja klar



wenn mass effect 3 irgendwann mal als budget fassund rauskommt oder eine ultimate edition werde ich mit teil 1 beginnen und bis teil 3 durchzocken ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2012)

Ich hab 25 € bezahlt... ist schon sehr billig


----------



## Razyl (10. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich geh nicht zur Uni um Freundschaften zu schließen, Party zu machen oder meine Frau fürs Leben zu finden, sondern weil der Staat es mir vorschreibt und es der (hoffentlich) vernünftige Weg ist, um mir ein paar spezielle Fähigkeiten in einem Fachgebiet anzueignen. ^^



!


----------



## Kamsi (10. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich hab 25 € bezahlt... ist schon sehr billig



naja von solchen webseiten weiss man nie wie legal die keys sind angeblich soll da die russische mafia ihr geld mit reinwaschen


----------



## win3ermute (10. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Also für mich persönlich ist es relativ irrelevant ob ich mit irgendjemandem Parties feiern kann oder nicht.
> Wie bereits erwähnt gehe ich nicht zur Uni aus Jux und Dollerei und das Abi erkämpfe ich mir auch nicht auf dem zweiten Bildungsweg, weil ich gerade Lust drauf hatte.



Leute auf dem zweiten Bildungsweg sehen das eh extremer: Das, was die anderen praktisch "in die Wiege" gelegt bekommen haben, muß er sich mühsam erarbeiten. Die anderen haben ihr Abitur eben nicht geschenkt bekommen, sondern haben durchaus die Vorraussetzungen gehabt und sind da mehr oder weniger mit geistigem Einsatz durchgestiegen. Der "Nachholer" darf erst einmal arbeiten bis zum Umfallen, während der Rest der "Gymnasialen" da einfach so durchgestiegen ist.



> Ich hab vorallem gelernt, dass man einfach nur jede Menge Müll lernen muss, weil irgendwelche Sesselfurzer es für notwendig erachten. Das mache ich, weils keinen anderen Weg gibt. Alles andere ist mir egal.



Das ist völlig falsch. Mit dieser Einstellung solltest Du nicht einmal im Ansatz "studieren" wollen. Der Ansatz ist eben, daß Du "Widerstand" leistest und diesen durchaus begründest. Wenn Du das nicht begreifst, dann hast Du das Studium verfehlt!



> Ich geh nicht zur Uni um Freundschaften zu schließen, Party zu machen oder meine Frau fürs Leben zu finden, sondern weil der Staat es mir vorschreibt und es der (hoffentlich) vernünftige Weg ist, um mir ein paar spezielle Fähigkeiten in einem Fachgebiet anzueignen. ^^



"Weil es der Staat mir vorschreibt". Da liegt Dein Problem. Studium wird hier als Fortsetzung des schulischen Betriebes gesehen, weil man es halt so gewöhnt ist; nicht als gedankliche Herausforderung. Genau das erwartet man allerdings im Studium von Dir, willst Du kein Fachidiot bleiben: Daß Du nämlich Deine eigene Meinung mit Hintergrund der üblichen akademischen Prinzipien bildest und nicht den "staatlichen Scheiß" nachplapperst.

Jede Doktor- oder Diplom-Arbeit ist eine eigene wissenschaftliche Arbeit, die eben nicht das nachplappert, was Du im Studium gelernt hast.


----------



## orkman (10. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich finde es fast beschämend, wenn Studenten anfangen, daß sie ja mit Sicherheit nur ihr Studium durchziehen und keinerlei Party veranstalten würden. In meiner Zeit (unstudiert) war an jeder Ecke eine Studi-Fete (ob Anglistik, Geschichte oder sonst irgendein Scheiss) - und das war gut so.
> 
> Ich erinnere mich da an jenen Medizin-Studenten (heute ein mir namentlich bekannter verdammt großartiger Chirurg), der auf seiner Bude eine Party bis in die frühen Morgenstunden veranstaltete. Irgendwann um 4 Uhr klingelte es Sturm:
> 
> ...



naja ich bin auch so einer der eher lernt als auf die feten zu gehen ... in deiner zeit ? das muss dann schon ne zeit her sein ... ich bin auf einer oder auf der schwierigsten uni von belgien und uns wird der arsch nicht gezuckert ... klar es gibt die genies die nicht lernen muessen , auf partys gehen und dennoch alles mit bravur schaffen ... manch einer muss aber verdammt hart arbeiten damit er es schafft
wie gesagt ... ich geh auch mal raus , so 1-2 mal im monat ... ich hab aber auch freunde die 1-2 mal die woche was machen ... und die werden ihr jahr mit sicherheit nicht bestehen ... als sie ihre examenspunkte vom januar bekamen haben sie hoch und heilig geschworen dass sie keine partys mehr besuchen und co .... 2 wochen spaeter waren sie schon wieder auf der naechsten party ... rauchten , sauften und drogen waren auch im spiel
dazu nur ein fettes:


----------



## win3ermute (10. März 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> klar es gibt die genies die nicht lernen muessen , auf partys gehen und dennoch alles mit bravur schaffen ... manch einer muss aber verdammt hart arbeiten damit er es schafft



Und von den "Genies" sind es ungefähr 0,5 % der Leute, mit denen man tatsächlich was anfangen kann - der Rest der Leute GLAUBT nur, sie seien dafür fähig.

Nimm Lehramt. Für einen Lehrer wird man geboren, nicht gemacht. Wer nicht in einen Raum gehen kann, ohne daß alle ruhig werden, der ist keine Autoritätsperson - und da sind wir noch weit davon entfernt, Schultstoffinhalte tatsächlich unterhaltsam und verständlich vermitteln zu können! 

Statt qualifizierter Lehrer haben wir Dumpfbacken, die vorgeben, sowas wie Lehrer zu sein. Und denen vertrauen wir unsere Kinder an. Die haben ja studiert; die sollten wissen, was sie tun. 

Meinen "Lehrer" habe ich erst in der sog. "Erwachsenenbildung" kennengelernt: Ein trockenes Thema (Buchhaltung und WiSo) derart ansprechend und unterhaltsam präsentieren, daß am Ende jeder durchkommt! Wenn ihr das nicht drauf habt, seid ihr kein Lehrer!

Wie gesagt: Der überwiegende Teil hat weder Ausstrahlung noch Autorität. Man wird in seinen Beruf geboren; nicht hineinstudiert. Wer weder Autorität noch Persönlichkeit hat, der sollte doch lieber BWL studieren; da braucht man das nicht!

Den Rest des Postings kommentiere ich lieber nicht weiter. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man egal zu welcher Uhrzeit oder Zustand auch weiterhin in der Lage sein, die Rechtschreibung wenigstens zu beherschen, um damit aufzuzeigen, daß man a) den Diskutierenden als auch b) die Regeln der Diskussion absolut respektiert. 

Ich bin tatsächlich so spießig, daß ich Argument und Form vor allen anderen Dingen gelten lasse!

Und unfähige Studenten, die den Scheiß aus dem Studium nicht quasi "einatmen", haben eben nix in diesem Studium verloren! Das ist kein "Sekundarstufenabschluß" für den Lehrhauptschulersatz, sondern tatsächlich Spezialisierung in Sachen "Gesellschaftsgestaltung". Wer damit nicht klarkommt oder gar einen "besseren Beruf" herausschlagen möchte, der ist grundsätzlich falsch (oder BWL-Student - wer braucht diese in unzähliger Menge auftretender Dummschwätzer überhaupt?)!


----------



## Konov (10. März 2012)

falscher thread........ delete this


----------



## Konov (11. März 2012)

Pups


----------



## Tilbie (11. März 2012)

Das ist mir zu albern, ich geh ins Bett, gute Nacht.


----------



## Arosk (11. März 2012)

oh mann ich mußte fast heulen

me3 spoiler



Spoiler



Schade das Mordin gestorben ist, war mir immer verdammt sympathisch... Naja, immerhin lebt Grunt noch


----------



## Konov (11. März 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu albern, ich geh ins Bett, gute Nacht.



Schöß


----------



## iShock (11. März 2012)

waaaaz uuuuuup


----------



## Konov (11. März 2012)

ABööönd


----------



## Saji (11. März 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> waaaaz uuuuuup







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mf49UUqC0JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (11. März 2012)

Mathe - it's not as simple as you think ._.


----------



## Saji (11. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mathe - it's not as simple as you think ._.



Es sei denn man heißt Pippi Langstrumpf.  Wobei ich ja ganz gezielt zwischen Mathe und Algebra unterscheide. Sobald Buchstaben dazukommen hört für mich der Spaß auf. Und bevor jemand fragt: ja, ich hab meinen Realschulabschluss trotz Algebra geschafft. Zwar eine 4 in "Mathe", aber bestanden!


----------



## Konov (11. März 2012)

Rest-Pizza und Rest-Fischstäbchen niemals zusammen, am besten auch gar nicht einzeln essen. 
Sonst verbringt man die ein oder andere Stunde mehr auf dem Scheißhaus.

Mir brennt der Hintern


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=suMaFXb7uPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lenk dich damit ab


----------



## Saji (11. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Rest-Pizza und Rest-Fischstäbchen niemals zusammen, am besten auch gar nicht einzeln essen.
> Sonst verbringt man die ein oder andere Stunde mehr auf dem Scheißhaus.
> 
> Mir brennt der Hintern



Made my day.  Und das nicht zuletzt dank dem passend gewählten Smiley.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2012)

TMI...


----------



## Olliruh (11. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FFJcN_Xvy9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (11. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Rest-Pizza und Rest-Fischstäbchen niemals zusammen, am besten auch gar nicht einzeln essen.
> Sonst verbringt man die ein oder andere Stunde mehr auf dem Scheißhaus.
> 
> Mir brennt der Hintern



lieber so als verstopfungen 




Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Lenk dich damit ab




scheisse ist das lange her ^^


falls das lied nicht hilft fragt mal dr jones konov ^^

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1j0ex_aqua-dr-jones_people


----------



## Konov (11. März 2012)

Ach mir gehts gut mittlerweile


----------



## Olliruh (12. März 2012)

Terminator & Predator = super Abend


----------



## ego1899 (12. März 2012)

Ja Olli das hab ich mir auch gedacht xD
Wenn man die nich schon 100x gesehen hätte...

Aber leider kein Sexual Predator


----------



## Noxiel (12. März 2012)

Wo kommt denn Predator?


----------



## Arosk (12. März 2012)

Alditalk


----------



## Olliruh (12. März 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Alditalk



Alditalk ist spitze. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gDW0lOZ5Nl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



     "As Phreak, I take Epic Dance Moves marks, Good Facial ExpressionSeals, Dancing Spirit Glyphs, and Flat&#65279; Awesomeness Quintessences" D


----------



## ego1899 (12. März 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wo kommt denn Predator?



Kabel 1 der Gouvenator is gleich platt und danach


----------



## Magogan (12. März 2012)

Ich bin immer noch deprimiert, weil ich bei der Klausur in Grundlagen der Programmierung durchgefallen bin ... Und das, obwohl knapp 80% der Teilnehmer durchgefallen sind ... Meint ihr, es bringt was, sich beim Fachschaftsrat über die Klausur zu beschweren? Kann doch irgendwas nicht stimmen, wenn 80% durchfallen ... Es kamen ja auch Sachen dran, die nicht im Script behandelt wurden, u.a. sollten wir beweisen, dass zwei benachbarte Zahlen einer Fibonacci-Folge teilerfremd sind. Der Beweis gehört doch eher in eine Mathe-Klausur, oder?


----------



## Ol@f (12. März 2012)

Dürfte wohl nix bringen. Mit welcher Begründung willst du dich denn überhaupt beschweren? Klausur "zu schwer", Prof "schlecht", Modulhandbuch nicht berücksichtigt? Beim letzteren dürfte man wahrscheinlich eine Chance haben, minimal was zu verändern, aber dann würde ich zum Prof gehen. Ansonsten vielleicht beim Professor ein persönliches Gespräch suchen, wie man sich auf die Nachklausur vorbereiten sollte...

Außerdem kannst du mal nach den Erwartungswerten (der letzten Jahre) fragen. Dann siehst du ja, ob sowas dem Standard entspricht oder nicht.


----------



## Magogan (12. März 2012)

Mir sagte ein Mitarbeiter der Uni, dass eine Durchfallquote von 80% nicht normal ist, also wird das wohl in den letzten Jahren nicht (oder nur sehr selten) aufgetreten sein.


----------



## Ol@f (12. März 2012)

Auch nicht beim Prof? In der Regel wirst du wie gesagt nicht viel machen können. Wie gesagt, mit welcher Begründung? Der Prof wird halt einfach sagen, dass der Jahrgang schwach ist...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mathe - it's not as simple as you think ._.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ahXIMUkSXX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (13. März 2012)

Yay, erst 21 Stunden am ME3 Spielen


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. März 2012)

Warum ist bei ME 3 eigentlich Kelly Chambers auf der Totentafel der Normandy? In ME 2 ist sie bei mir nicht gestorben.


----------



## orkman (13. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mir sagte ein Mitarbeiter der Uni, dass eine Durchfallquote von 80% nicht normal ist, also wird das wohl in den letzten Jahren nicht (oder nur sehr selten) aufgetreten sein.



lol wird leider nix bringen ... hab die erfahrung schon selbst gemacht ... sie streiten alles ab und zum chef der fakultaet kann man auch schlecht rennen ... weil frueher oder spaeter kriegt der prof es mit und deine nachklausur kannste dann auch abschreiben ...
einfach naechstes mal noch MEHR lernen und beten ...
ich hatte einen medizinischen fall vor 3 professoren vorzutragen ... 2 sagten alles waere richtig ...der dritte stellte mir die fragen und bei einer sagte er mir ich lege falsch ... ich sagte dass meine antwort korrekt waere und gab ihm die begruendung ... der andere professor (die frage betraf auch noch dessen hauptgebiet) stimmte mir zu ... komischerweise wurde nachher auf mein blatt notiert ich haette auf keiner der fragen geantwortet ... jetzt rate mal welcher von den 3 profs das blatt ausgefuellt hat ? genau ... der dem ich sagte dass er falsch liegt ... dabei war es nicht einmal boese gemeint oder in nem scharfen ton gesagt ... ich fragte eher unsicher ob er sicher von seiner antwort sei weil ja ...*meine begurendung zu meiner antwort*

da kann man nichts machen ... ist scheisse , aber so ist das leben und die uni
ich hab nur als trost dass ich weiss dass ich klueger als der prof war  (schon alleine dumm von ihm eine frage ueber ein fachgebiet zu stellen in dem er nicht taetig ist )


----------



## Magogan (13. März 2012)

Hmm, mal abwarten ... Ich bin bisher noch nirgendwo durchgefallen, woran ich mich erinnern kann, da ist sowas natürlich ungewohnt ... Wenn ich mal schlechte Noten bekommen habe, waren das immer unwichtige Dinge, wo die mich nicht gestört haben ... Aber jetzt in einer wichtigen Klausur durchgefallen?


----------



## Kamsi (13. März 2012)

> diesmal dürft ihr euch – im übertragenen Sinne - aber auch in der Knastdusche nach der Seife bücken und eine schwule Liebschaft eingehen.



gerade bei ner komplettlösung gelesen zu me3 ^^

das da die amys noch nicht fackel schwingend zum ea büro gegangen sind und es keine berichte drüber gab ^^


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2012)

Bayern 7
Basel   0

Bwhahaha


----------



## Konov (13. März 2012)

nabend


----------



## Sokoron (13. März 2012)

Wahhh wie konnte Bayern nur so hoch gewinnen?? Ich hatte eine Wette auf Interwetten laufen die jetzt nicht so rosig aus meiner Wettbilanz hervorsticht  *HEUL*
so musste mal gesagt werden sry.

Aber ich muss anerkennen sie haben es sich verdient die Bayern, durchwegs dominiert und die Tore gemacht...hätten sie das nicht auch erst beim nächsten Gegner machen können?


----------



## Magogan (13. März 2012)

Horoskope ... Die stimmen doch nie ... Angeblich soll ich heute besonders glücklich sein ... Bin ich aber nicht ... 5/5

Mist, das ist nicht der "Was regt Euch so richtig auf"-Thread, oder? ... Ach, ist ja auch egal ...


----------



## Kamsi (13. März 2012)

ich habe das problem das bei meinem horoskop es nur eine weibliche version meist gibt ^^


----------



## Razyl (13. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Warum ist bei ME 3 eigentlich Kelly Chambers auf der Totentafel der Normandy? In ME 2 ist sie bei mir nicht gestorben.



SPOILER!


Spoiler



Dann stirbt sie in Teil 3, nachdem Angriff von Cerberus auf die Citadel. Wird nur in einen Nebensatz erwähnt. Sie hat ja in Teil 3 auf der Citadel auf einem Deck gearbeitet. Cerberus hat sie gefunden und erschossen. /SPOILER ENDE




*Zam: Wir brauchen Spoilertags! :S*


----------



## Magogan (13. März 2012)

Probier es doch mal mit: [ spoiler ]Text[ /spoiler ]


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Probier es doch mal mit: [ spoiler ]Text[ /spoiler ]



Ah, cool. Funktioniert sogar, dachte ZAM hätte das deaktiviert.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. März 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> SPOILER!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Danke, dann ist ja alles klar. Schade, den Angriff hab ich schon hinter mir und habe sie nicht getroffen.


----------



## H2OTest (14. März 2012)

Mit einem Zitat, welches für mich nächsten Samstag sehr wichtig sein wird eröffne ich heute den Thread. 

_“The difference between a successful person and others is not a lack of strength, not a lack of knowledge, but rather in a lack of will.”  - *Vince Lombardi*_


----------



## Konov (14. März 2012)

Das fängt ja sehr poetisch an... ^^

Guten Abend!


----------



## H2OTest (14. März 2012)

weißt du denn, wer Vince Lombardi war?


----------



## Olliruh (14. März 2012)

Ich mach mir in die Hosen wegen Morgen ._.


----------



## H2OTest (14. März 2012)

Warum Olli?


----------



## Olliruh (14. März 2012)

theoretische Fahrprüfung...


----------



## H2OTest (14. März 2012)

das wird schon 

bin mal pennen, nacht


----------



## Konov (14. März 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> weißt du denn, wer Vince Lombardi war?



Ne keine Ahnung, wer denn?


----------



## Highgrunt (14. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> theoretische Fahrprüfung...



Keine Sorge, ist halb so schlimm wie du vielleicht denken magst.
Packst du schon.


----------



## Olliruh (14. März 2012)

Highgrunt schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ist halb so schlimm wie du vielleicht denken magst.
> Packst du schon.



mh ich verkack aber immer die übungen.. weiß nicht wieso O:


----------



## Konov (14. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> mh ich verkack aber immer die übungen.. weiß nicht wieso O:



Hatte auch ziemlich Bammel davor, hab dann aber mit 4 Fehlerpunkten knapp bestanden 
Seit dem hab ich übrigens praktisch nie wieder im Auto gesessen, das Geld hätten sich meine Eltern damals sparen können.
Bike is eh viel besser. Aber das nur am Rande


----------



## Arosk (16. März 2012)

bluidiblub !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. März 2012)

Hat jemand schon den Skyrim 1.5 Patch? Bei mir funktioniert der nicht, obwohl er korrekt installiert ist. Komisch.


----------



## win3ermute (16. März 2012)

So, Wochenende einläuten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TGMhYk-EQ5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. März 2012)

Yay mir tun die Augen weh, weil ich jetzt knapp 3 Stunden Stereoskopische Bilderchen geschaut hab... Augen überkreuzen strengt an -.-


----------



## Kamsi (17. März 2012)

rtl büylent celyan ^^

der frühling kommt raus und die türken bekommen eine allahgie - der ist fast so gut wie kaya yanar ^^


----------



## Reflox (17. März 2012)

So eine Allahgie ist schon schlimm. Ich meine, so ein Schnupfen kann schon heftig anschlagen.


----------



## Konov (18. März 2012)

ROFLMAO

Schlag den Raab, letztes Game, Torwand schießen mit nem 3m Wandloch, danebenschießen beinahe unmöglich.

Und was passiert? Der Kandidat schießt beim ersten Mal direkt daneben und verliert alles. ^^
Aahahaha 1 Millionen weg, wieviel Pech kann man haben... seine Tränen kann ich verstehen.


----------



## Magogan (18. März 2012)

Es war 2:03 Uhr morgens, da kann das schonmal passieren ... Trotzdem deprimierend ... Übrigens längste Schlag den Raab Sendung aller Zeiten, 350 Minuten inklusive Werbung (2:05 war Ende).


----------



## Konov (18. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Es war 2:03 Uhr morgens, da kann das schonmal passieren ... Trotzdem deprimierend ... Übrigens längste Schlag den Raab Sendung aller Zeiten, 350 Minuten inklusive Werbung (2:05 war Ende).



Echt krank... der Typ wird sich jedenfalls einige Zeit lang ganz schön ärgern, in seiner Haut möcht ich nicht stecken.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Arosk (18. März 2012)

Grad ME3 durchgespielt und mein Ende war zufriedenstellend... Mehr im Spoiler.



Spoiler



Hab mich dazu entschieden die Reaper zu zerstören und das hat auch geklappt, war also scheinbar das "positive" Ende. Immerhin hat Shepard überlebt ^^


----------



## Olliruh (18. März 2012)

Phoenix Hagen hat gewonnen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Grad ME3 durchgespielt und mein Ende war zufriedenstellend... Mehr im Spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habs auch eben durchgespielt...



Spoiler



Hatte auch ein positives Ende, nur starb Shepard bei mir. Er hat sich sozusagen geopfert...



Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, warum die Leute so rum heulen wegen dem Ende...


----------



## Kamsi (19. März 2012)

Spoiler



sheppard stirbt nicht er wacht nur auf - das ganz ist nur eine vision gewesen die er lebt seit er in teil 1 vom protean sender getroffen wurde


----------



## Deathstyle (19. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, warum die Leute so rum heulen wegen dem Ende...



Weil zuviele Fragen unbeantwortet bleiben.



Spoiler



Nach dem Score erzählt noch einem Mann einem kleinen Jungen die Geschichten von den Abenteuern Shepards, was ich, anhand der erlebten Dinger ziemlich ungeeignet finde - also das was ich bei ME 1-3 gemacht habe würde ich keinem Kind erzählen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2012)

Spoiler



@ Kamsi : allerdings kam es für mich so rüber, dass Shephard wirklich stirbt auf der Citadel, während die Reaper sozusagen "ausgeschaltet" und die Mass Relays alle zerstört werden. Danach landet Joker halt mit der Normandy auf einem jungel-artigen Planeten, und dann ist die "Geschichte" um Shephard zu Ende.

@ Deathstyle

Ich weiß. Kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass sie sich somit die Möglichkeit schaffen wollen, das Universum noch auszubauen mit evtl. folgenden Teilen (die es ja auch geben soll soweit ich weiß). Natürlich fragt man sich, wie es dort weiter geht. Und die Geschichte vom Mann und den kleinen Jungen: Ich glaube, damit sollte alles einfach nur abgerundet werden, dass Shephard als Held gestorben ist und somit die ganze Galaxy gerettet hat. Wie der Mann die Geschichte dem Kind erzählt hat weiß ich nicht, das weiß keiner. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass es so ist, dass man genau das grade gespielt hat - so Meta-Ebenen-mäßig



Die Diskussionen zeigen halt, was für ein Universum Bioware dort geschaffen hat.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. März 2012)

Ich finde ME3 ja auch großartig, wahrscheinlich sogar am besten..



Spoiler



trotzdem hätte ich es gut gefunden wenn die Geschichte um die Reaper, deren Entstehung und Beweggründe klarer aufgeklärt worden wären. Das die Reaper nur ein Werkzeug sind hatte sich ja bereits angedeutet und mit dem Katalysator bestätigt - aber irgendwie bin ich mir gerade nicht so sicher wie das mit der Citadel und der Geschichte von der Sovereign zusammen passt - woher kommt der Katalysator etc..



Das Universum bietet ja auch abseits der Geschichten der Reaper hoffentlich noch genug Stoff für neue Spiele.


----------



## Olliruh (20. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dSPsOu5h9no

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (20. März 2012)

Ich kann nicht richtig schlafen in letzter Zeit, wenn ich lange wach bleibe, wache ich trotzdem früh auf, dafür schlafe ich auch schonmal beim Fernsehen ein ...


----------



## Leviathan666 (21. März 2012)

Ich schaue mal schnell in die Glaskugel. Für kleine Nostradamus-Fans...

Alle zukünftigen WoW-Rassen treffen sich. Preisfrage: Wer braucht kein Equip?



Spoiler



Der Gamemaster -.-


----------



## Olliruh (21. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tP37g0-kTAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Falathrim (23. März 2012)

Wir haben, zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem ich diesen Post beginne, 01:36 MEZ am 23.03.2012 und das letzte Mal, dass im Nachtschwärmer etwas gepostet wurde ist mehr als 24 Stunden her(!!). Hat sich soviel verändert in den Monaten in denen ich im Buffed-Forum inaktiv war?


----------



## Kamsi (23. März 2012)

es gibt den 6 bis 21 uhr small talk tread und die leute und themen fehlen die damals im nachtschwärmer waren


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. März 2012)

was los keiner da ?


----------



## Konov (23. März 2012)

Nö keiner da


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2012)

Doch ich


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. März 2012)

http://www.majorleaguegaming.com/live


----------



## Konov (25. März 2012)

Möp


----------



## Reflox (25. März 2012)

möp möp


----------



## Saji (25. März 2012)

möp möp möp


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2012)

fu shikari


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. März 2012)

spam spam  spreading the words:
http://www.majorleaguegaming.com/live
finale bald und es ist spannend


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> spam spam  spreading the words:
> http://www.majorleaguegaming.com/live
> finale bald und es ist spannend



MKP,MKP,MKP


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> fu shikari



Ich hab meine eigenen Probleme...


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich hab meine eigenen Probleme...



hau mal raus... also bei skype


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZZ5LpwO-An4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dieses Video. Es geht nicht aus meinem Kopf.


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2012)

Deine Probleme hätte ich gern


----------



## Kamsi (25. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieses Video. Es geht nicht aus meinem Kopf.



versuch es hiermit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8mtOdT9LBOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x4T6NnBCOsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZCJ_IpjZ1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dYCitKWZ5JE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (25. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Möp


Die Uhren wurden doch heute von 2 Uhr auf 3 Uhr vorgestellt, wie kannst du um 02:36 schreiben?


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2012)

timewarp


----------



## Reflox (25. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5I0hD5jLvas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



LEIDET IHR BAUERN!


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2012)

need ..dupstep remix.. soo bad .


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. März 2012)

Reflox... ich hasse dich...


----------



## Konov (25. März 2012)

Ferien wohooo


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ferien wohooo



du sagst es :]


----------



## Reflox (25. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Reflox... ich hasse dich...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LFf9T-YQA6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hab dich auch lieb


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. März 2012)

hier noch was das sich festfrisst:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qrBj3u5dPgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. März 2012)

Göttlich Reflox  

Finale von Staffel 5 btw..


----------



## Konov (25. März 2012)

Feierlaune trotz Abi-Lernstress ^^
Gutes Wetter dazu... so könnte das doch ruhig mal öfter sein.


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2012)

Alle Klausuren hinter mir & Freitag gibts Ferien (:
alles wäre perfekt wenn ich donnerstag nicht theorie hätte..


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2012)

gut noch ein Jahr zu haben


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2012)

nichts mehr los ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. März 2012)

Morgen und so.


----------



## Kamsi (26. März 2012)

@olliruh



> Die Fortpflanzung von Vögeln beginnt mit dem Balzverhalten. Dieses ist zum Beispiel sehr gut beim Pfau zu beobachten. Bei manchen Vogelarten, z.B. den Tigerfinken, wechselt das Männchen hierzu auch sein Federkleid. Auch leben einige Vogelarten monogam, z.B. viele Schwäne, während andere wiederum im Laufe ihres Lebens den Partner mehrfach wechseln. Hat sich dann ein Pärchen gefunden, kommt es zur Kopulation, die bei den meisten Vogelarten mehrfach wiederholt wird.
> 
> Alle Vogelarten legen anschließend ihre Eier in einem Nest ab, was dann als Gelege bezeichnet wird. Die Nester werden je nach Vogelart unterschiedlich gebaut (natürliche Materialien und teilweise mit Federn gepolstert) und an verschiedensten Orten angebracht – z.B. Storchennester auf Häusern, andere Vogelnester in Astlöchern oder Baumkronen, am Wasserufer, usw. In Gefangenschaft beziehen die Vögel oftmals vorgefertigte Vogelnester, so genannte Kobel oder Nestschalen. Ein Gelege kann aus unterschiedlich vielen Eiern bestehen, was von der jeweiligen Art abhängig ist.
> 
> ...




Und vorher müssen die Vögel natürlich heiraten





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xKJOumnu9jI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und so sieht das dann aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nai7w1frB1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



THE D! THEY'RE BACK!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. März 2012)

Danke Kamsi & Gute Nacht


----------



## Kamsi (26. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VzUU7SRRsGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Highgrunt (27. März 2012)

Ein Klassiker...

Edit: Ich Idiot..., wäre ein Admin bitte so nett mal diesen Post zu desintegrieren...


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2012)

Höhö, gerade gemerkt, dass meine Uhr 20 Minuten nachgeht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3KLfzEsoGYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sry wenn ich das jetzt nochma poste, aber sie ist einfach sooooo.................................................................... hübsch 

Achja, nabend un so..


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2012)

Hör auf, es ist zu traurig dass keiner von uns beiden sie jemals haben wird.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2012)

Aber... aber... sie ist auch noch single... 

 VERDAMMT


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hör auf, es ist zu traurig dass keiner von uns beiden sie jemals haben wird.



Du wirst in Zukunft sowieso nur noch Bären,Vodka & den Panzer zum Freund haben, Genosse.


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. März 2012)

Ich find sie hässlich.


----------



## Legendary (27. März 2012)

Sieht aus wie ne Cracknutte mit den ganzen Tattoos und Piercings.


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Jetzt habt ihr 2 Feinde mehr


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2012)

Auf so ein Kommentar hab ich gewartet


----------



## Legendary (27. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Jetzt habt ihr 2 Feinde mehr


Ich dachte du hättest mich schon vor diesem Kommentar gehasst, zumindest habe ich es immer drauf angelegt.


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hättest mich schon vor diesem Kommentar gehasst, zumindest habe ich es immer drauf angelegt.



Ich find sie auch häßlich  
Meinte eigentlich Shikari & Reflox 


Echt ? Ist mir nie aufgefallen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich find sie auch häßlich
> Meinte eigentlich Shikari & Konov
> 
> 
> Echt ? Ist mir nie aufgefallen



/quit


----------



## Legendary (27. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich find sie auch häßlich
> Meinte eigentlich Shikari & Konov
> 
> 
> Echt ? Ist mir nie aufgefallen



Achsooooo...ne mhm...ok...I love you Olli!


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Achsooooo...ne mhm...ok...I love you Olli!



Gotta luv ya


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Du wirst in Zukunft sowieso nur noch Bären,Vodka & den Panzer zum Freund haben, Genosse.



URA! URA! URA!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gsDbLm1JJq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)




----------



## Razyl (27. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ne Cracknutte mit den ganzen Tattoos und Piercings.



(!)


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Shikari is mad ._.


_
Russland, unser geheiligter Staat,
Russland, unser geliebtes Land.
Mächtiger Wille und großer Ruhm
Für alle Zeiten sind dein Eigentum.


----------



## Legendary (27. März 2012)

Haha wie die Leute sie alle hässlich finden. Bin ich ja mal ausnahmsweise nicht alleine...ich mein man kanns mit allem übertreiben und zu viele Tattoos gehört definitiv zu nicht schönen Sachen! Da kann man sagen was man will, es soll noch nach Mensch und nicht nach wandelndem Gemälde aussehen...und was ich von so riesigen Tunneln in Ohren halte...(ich dachte hier gibts nen Kotzsmiley -.-)

BTW: Das spiegelt natürlich nur meine eigene Meinung wieder als ganz cleaner Mann ohne jegliches Tattoo und Piercing.


----------



## Kamsi (27. März 2012)

ihr redet bei der frau von tattoos und piercing die garnicht mal so schlimm aussehen wie ihr meint aber nicht das sie zuviel makeup drauf hat ^^ oder das video hat nen schlechten kamerawinkel




Olliruh schrieb:


> Russland, unser geheiligter Staat,
> Russland, unser geliebtes Land.
> Mächtiger Wille und großer Ruhm
> Für alle Zeiten sind dein Eigentum.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BmQTVeiax3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Shikari is mad ._.
> 
> 
> _
> ...



Bitch please! 

Die unzerbrechliche Union der freien Republiken 
vereinigte für die Ewigkeit die große Rus.
Hoch lebe sie, vereinigt durch den Willen der Völker
die einige, mächtige Sowjetunion!


----------



## Legendary (27. März 2012)

Zuviel Makeup kann man ganz leicht wieder abmachen, die Tattoos und fetten Löcher in den Ohren nicht so einfach.


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bitch please!



Meinste wir können von irgendwo ne MIG organisieren ?


----------



## Kamsi (27. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Zuviel Makeup kann man ganz leicht wieder abmachen, die Tattoos und fetten Löcher in den Ohren nicht so einfach.



ich find sieht interessant aus


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2012)

Eine? Wir brauchen mindestens ein paar hundert


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Eine? Wir brauchen mindestens ein paar hundert



Wir sind aber nur zu zweit


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2012)

Noch


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Noch



Ich will nicht mehr ... Ich hasse Menschen ._.


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2012)

Aber wir brauchen Kanonenfutter :<


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Aber wir brauchen Kanonenfutter :<



Ja solange wir sie direkt umbringen geht das fit


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2012)

Cracknutte. Oh Mann.


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Cracknutte. Oh Mann.



Die haben halt keinen Geschmack.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2012)

Ist nur ihre Meinung, aber Cracknutte... nen Kommentar zu den Tattoos habe ich ja eigentlich schon erwartet, naja. 

Who cares


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deathstyle (27. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Haha wie die Leute sie alle hässlich finden. Bin ich ja mal ausnahmsweise nicht alleine...ich mein man kanns mit allem übertreiben und zu viele Tattoos gehört definitiv zu nicht schönen Sachen! Da kann man sagen was man will, es soll noch nach Mensch und nicht nach wandelndem Gemälde aussehen...und was ich von so riesigen Tunneln in Ohren halte...(ich dachte hier gibts nen Kotzsmiley -.-)



Nen Piercing Fan bin ich auch nicht, aber bei Tats gibts nicht geileres als nen Halfsleeve/Sleeve.
Häßlich finde ich sie übrigens nicht, mein Typ ist sie aber auch nicht unbedingt.


----------



## orkman (27. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich find sie hässlich.



dito ... um nicht mal von der stimme zu sprechen ... da is naehmlich ein presslufthammer um 4 uhr frueh neben dem bett angenehmer .... da is ja der ganze rechte arm nen marvel comic ... ein kleines tattoo is ja noch suess (haengt auch davon ab was es als zeichen ist etc..) und sollte dezent getragen werden ... zumal als frau finde ich .... ein typ sieht mit tattoos cool aus ... bei nem maedel geht es echt in die richtung cracknutte


----------



## Deathstyle (27. März 2012)

Ich finde es sieht vollkommen bescheuert aus wenn jemand nur so kleine einzelne verteilte Tattoos hat - egal ob Mann oder Frau.

Om nom nom *-* - war garnicht so leicht da nur Jugendfreie Bilder reinzupacken 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2012)

Kann mich hier Deathstyle nur anschließen. Es ist lustig btw, was Tattoos immer so für Diskussionen lostreten, dass sogar bei tätowierten Frauen von Cracknutten die Rede ist. (Jaja nicht bei allen)

Aber so ist halt die Gesellschaft, und die ganzen Meinungen sollte man dann auch akzeptieren. (was für mich sehr schwer ist)


----------



## Deathstyle (27. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kann mich hier Deathstyle nur anschließen. Es ist lustig btw, was Tattoos immer so für Diskussionen lostreten, dass sogar bei tätowierten Frauen von Cracknutten die Rede ist. (Jaja nicht bei allen)



Ich kann ja verstehen wenn man sie nicht attraktiv findet, aber Cracknutte, wirklich? Da würde ich ja gerne mal Bilder von euch sehen, da fallen mir sicher auch nen paar sehr erniedrigende Begriffe zu ein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2012)

Natürlich hat jeder Mann ein anderes Bild von seiner Traumfrau. Nur finde ich den Begriff "Cracknutte"... ein wenig lächerlich 

Aber lassen wir die Crackennutten Cracknutten sein, ich geh ins Bett. Gute Nacht :3


----------



## Kamsi (27. März 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> ... zumal als frau finde ich ....



ich dachte immer du wärst ein mann ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. März 2012)

Bööh, aus Mass Effect 3 ist schon die Luft draußen... die Mission in dem Computer bei den Quarianern ist furchtbar, lächerlich, unlogisch und langweilig. Keine Motivation mehr, mich da durchzuquälen. Naja, dann sehe ich wenigstens das schlechte Ende nicht. Die Nebenmissionen sind so zahlreich, dass ebenfalls keine Motivation aufkommt, jemals mit denen fertig zu werden. 

Für mich deutlich schlechter als ME 2, deutlich...

Wenn ich so recht überlege, finde ich ME 3 komplett unlogisch und fast lächerlich. Schade um die Story.


----------



## orkman (28. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich dachte immer du wärst ein mann ^^



lol bin ich auch ... hast mich dran gekriegt ... ich muss wohl kaum sagen dass ich damit meine " eine frau sollte eher keine tattoos haben" 
ich hab das mit der cracknutte nur in den posts von anderen leuten aufgegriffen ... natuerlich sagen die tattoos nix ueber die person an sich aus ... aber schon alleine wegen nem tattoo wuerd ich nicht mit dem maedchen zusammenleben wollen ... kenne da eine freundin die hat ein salamander tattoo auf dem bein/knoechel ...das find ich echt bescheuert und unattraktiv ... ne andere freundin von mir hat ein engelsfluegel auf der gleichen stelle und das find ich irgendwie attraktiv ... naja das 2te maedchen sieht optisch auch viel besser aus .. vllt liegt es daran ... aber wieso zum teufel die erste nen salamander gemacht hat ist mir ein raetsel ... es ist nicht mal ein kleines tattoo ... is so gross wie ne 33 cl cola flasche ...
nen totenkopf , schmetterling oder was weiss ich ... aber nen SALAMANDER ?`!??!!! 

ausserdem wollen immer mehr leute ihre dummen tattoos los werden, darunter viele weiber mit arschgeweih ... und wie die tattoos im hohen alter aussehen werden is auch son ding


----------



## Beckenblockade (28. März 2012)

Alles Cracknutten außer Mutti


----------



## Deathstyle (28. März 2012)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Alles Cracknutten außer Mutti



+1


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2012)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Alles Cracknutten außer Mutti



O rly?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




T-T-T-TRRRRRRRAUUUUUMAAAAAA!


----------



## Aun (28. März 2012)

boar wtf reflox...... alter...

need some more beer to fire and forget.....

also ich hab nicht unbedingt was gegen tatoos. richtig proportioniert und auf den menschen abgestimmt sinnd sie schon was ganz cooles. eine überdosierte tusse bis ins gesicht inkl. 10 kilo stahl törnt mich auch neicht an. aber es gibt soooo gewisse sachen die sind einfach verrucht. ein verräterischer tattooteil am hals, das macht doch echt bock auf mehr.

hab grad ein neues album von "two steps from hell" bekommen. die nacht wird einfach nur awesome


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2012)

nabend


----------



## Legendary (29. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> O rly?
> 
> 
> 
> T-T-T-TRRRRRRRAUUUUUMAAAAAA!



Geile Schnitte, der Blowjob von der Truller ist sicherlich unvergesslich!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. März 2012)

Wer sich von so einer seinen ******* ******** lässt, der verdient es auch nicht anders... 

Achja, einen wunderschönen Guten Abend


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2012)

niemand mehr wach?


----------



## Magogan (30. März 2012)

Wenn euch langweilig ist, beantwortet doch mal folgende Frage:
Welches Wort ist falsch geschrieben?
a) Imbissstand
b) Delikatesssenf
c) Litfasssäule

Achja, mir ist langweilig und ich warte auf die MoP-Beta ...


----------



## Xidish (30. März 2012)

Nabend

Und es ist der Delikatess Senf. 

edit:
Litfasssäule schreibt man eigentlich auch mit ß.


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2012)

ich bin für a)


----------



## ZAM (30. März 2012)

Bier und Battlefield!


----------



## Konov (30. März 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bier und Battlefield!



Weder Bier noch Battlefield!

Dafür Apfelschorle und APB!
Have fun


----------



## tear_jerker (30. März 2012)

heute den ganzen Tag "Von Allein" im radio gehört und habt jetzt wieder richtig bock auf noch ein Culcha Candela Konzert :O


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bier und Battlefield!



wäre eine Idee


----------



## Xidish (30. März 2012)

Oo ... seit wann kann man denn bei youtube die Wiedergabegeschwindigkeit im Player live verändern?
Das ist doch neu, oder? (ist mir zumindest noch nie aufgefallen)


----------



## Reflox (30. März 2012)

Man kann WAS?


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Oo ... seit wann kann man denn bei youtube die Wiedergabegeschwindigkeit im Player live verändern?
> Das ist doch neu, oder? (ist mir zumindest noch nie aufgefallen)



ist schon seit einiger Zeit da


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Oo ... seit wann kann man denn bei youtube die Wiedergabegeschwindigkeit im Player live verändern?
> Das ist doch neu, oder? (ist mir zumindest noch nie aufgefallen)



Funktioniert nur mit der HTML5-Variante von YT, die nun immer wieder auftaucht. In der Flash-Version ist das Feature nicht integriert.


----------



## Xidish (30. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Man kann WAS?


Ich meinte Folgendes.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein, ich bin fast jeden Tag bei youtube - diese Möglichkeit habe ich bei den Videos noch nie gesehen.

Hat was ... 

edit:
Danke, Razyl! 
Besteht diese html5 Variante seit dem neuen Look von youtube?

edit2:
O und ich sehe gerade, daß sich im eingebetteten Flashyoutube hier kein Qualitätsfenster mehr auftut -
sondern die Qualität gleich umgeschaltet wird (Zahlen in rot).
Sehe das alles gerade an dem von mir geposteten Video im "Was seht Ihr..." Thread.


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. März 2012)

Kurze Frage: Habe heute abend Wurst, Tomaten und Mozarella gegessen und dazu so kleine Runde Pumpernickel (ca. 2 Scheiben). Es war recht dunkel und deshalb habe ich zu spät gesehen, dass auf dem Brot schimmel war in Form von kleinen, runden, blaunen Schimmelflecken. Ist das sehr schlimm? Mit was muss ich rechnen? Hab gehört dass Brotschimmel nicht zur gesunden Art gehört...


----------



## Reflox (30. März 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Habe heute abend Wurst, Tomaten und Mozarella gegessen und dazu so kleine Runde Pumpernickel (ca. 2 Scheiben). Es war recht dunkel und deshalb habe ich zu spät gesehen, dass auf dem Brot schimmel war in Form von kleinen, runden, blaunen Schimmelflecken. Ist das sehr schlimm? Mit was muss ich rechnen? Hab gehört dass Brotschimmel nicht zur gesunden Art gehört...



Ich glaube, bei einer so kleinen Menge wird dich nur die Rache Montezumas holen


----------



## iShock (30. März 2012)

ja ich glaub auch - wenns nur wenig ist dann würd der magen noch locker damit fertig


----------



## tear_jerker (30. März 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Habe heute abend Wurst, Tomaten und Mozarella gegessen und dazu so kleine Runde Pumpernickel (ca. 2 Scheiben). Es war recht dunkel und deshalb habe ich zu spät gesehen, dass auf dem Brot schimmel war in Form von kleinen, runden, blaunen Schimmelflecken. Ist das sehr schlimm? Mit was muss ich rechnen? Hab gehört dass Brotschimmel nicht zur gesunden Art gehört...



solang du kein schlecht gewordenes bier dazu trinkst und dann anfängst kleine mädchen zu fressen....^^


----------



## ZAM (30. März 2012)

Keine Lust mehr auf BF .. und nu?


----------



## Renox1 (30. März 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Keine Lust mehr auf BF .. und nu?



Ach komm, eine Runde geht noch


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. März 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> solang du kein schlecht gewordenes bier dazu trinkst und dann anfängst kleine mädchen zu fressen....^^



Schlechtes Bier? Niemals! :O


----------



## Konov (30. März 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Habe heute abend Wurst, Tomaten und Mozarella gegessen und dazu so kleine Runde Pumpernickel (ca. 2 Scheiben). Es war recht dunkel und deshalb habe ich zu spät gesehen, dass auf dem Brot schimmel war in Form von kleinen, runden, blaunen Schimmelflecken. Ist das sehr schlimm? Mit was muss ich rechnen? Hab gehört dass Brotschimmel nicht zur gesunden Art gehört...



Vielleicht etwas Bauchgrummeln wirste haben... aber sonst wird sich das von selbst erledigen.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. März 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Schlechtes Bier? Niemals! :O



ich red jetzt hier nicht von Sternburg Export sondern von nem Bier in dessen herstellungsprozess ausversehen nee schnecke o.ä. reingefallen........ jetzt red ich ja doch von sternburg export


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. März 2012)

Das die klassen quest von sith hexer unmenger rockt lvl 45 aufwärts auf die letzten 5 lvl ^^ swtor
hm aja warte noch auf ne episode einer serie die noch ger sub kriegt (raw und eng sub schon gesehen)
80 Tage bis zum urlaub ich halt das bald nicht mehr aus mein erster reise alleine unterwegs


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2012)

huhu


----------



## Reflox (31. März 2012)

Heyho :3


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2012)

was macht ihr so ?


----------



## Xidish (31. März 2012)

Nabend ...


Dropz schrieb:


> was macht ihr so ?


Abschalten ...
Habe bis 7 Uhr gearbeitet, dann etwas gegessen, nebenbei läuft Promiboxen (sieht teils lustig aber auch aggresssiv aus).
Nun werde ich duschen gehen.
Zudem kreist in mir gerade der Gedanke, wann wohl meine rechte Hüfte fällig ist (muckt dermaßen rum)


----------



## Reflox (31. März 2012)

Ich langweile mich wiedermal. Ist bei mir schon Normalzustand.

ALTER O.O

Wir haben so einen komischen aufstellbaren Osterhasen. Der schaut immer geradeaus, doch es hat ihn wohl jemand so umgestellt dass er zur Tür schaut. Ich geh da im dunkeln vorbei und sehe nur dass der Hase in meine Richtung kuckt. Ich habe mich fast bepisst D:


----------



## Konov (31. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich langweile mich wiedermal. Ist bei mir schon Normalzustand.
> 
> ALTER O.O
> 
> Wir haben so einen komischen aufstellbaren Osterhasen. Der schaut immer geradeaus, doch es hat ihn wohl jemand so umgestellt dass er zur Tür schaut. Ich geh da im dunkeln vorbei und sehe nur dass der Hase in meine Richtung kuckt. Ich habe mich fast bepisst D:



Friedhof der Kuscheltiere ^^

Abend zusammen


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2012)

LoL ist spannender als ich dachte


----------



## Reflox (31. März 2012)

Ich mag LoL irgendwie nicht. Es it nicht dass es irgendwie schlecht ist oder so, ich mag es einfach nicht.


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich mag LoL irgendwie nicht. Es it nicht dass es irgendwie schlecht ist oder so, ich mag es einfach nicht.



Ich eigentlich auch nicht aber mit Freunden in Skype macht es dann doch Spaß


----------



## Konov (1. April 2012)

Tote Hose hier.... pups! Hat keiner gehört


----------



## tonygt (1. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Tote Hose hier.... pups! Hat keiner gehört



Doch ich habs gehört grad von nem B-day wieder da weil der gute Alk ausgegangen ist  bzw. ich ihn net mehr gefunden hab fu.


----------



## Konov (1. April 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Doch ich habs gehört grad von nem B-day wieder da weil der gute Alk ausgegangen ist  bzw. ich ihn net mehr gefunden hab fu.



Ach mist, dachte das hört keiner....


----------



## Dominau (1. April 2012)

Nabend Schwärmer 
Sonntag Abend. Da ist es wieder, dieses Gefühl... man weiß genau das man morgen wieder früh raus muss. :<


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2012)

FERIEN 

gleich noch Stirb Langsam - me gusta


----------



## iShock (1. April 2012)

naja erstmal hangover


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2012)

Gut morgen frei zu haben


----------



## Dominau (1. April 2012)

Hab noch nichtmal an den Feiertagen nächste Woche frei.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. April 2012)

Muss morgen auch wieder um 6 hoch, aber meh... ist ja ne relativ kurze Woche


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Muss morgen auch wieder um 6 hoch



Ich wünsch dir ein flockig-leichtes Gefühl beim Aufstehen und dass der Zeiger fix Richtung Feierabend tickt.

Gruß vom Urlauber.
(ich bin ein freizeitorientierter Mensch und stelle starke Diskrepanzen zur Notwendigkeit (Arbeit) fest. Daher fühle ich mit dir.)


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2012)

Muss pinkeln aber keine lust zu gehen fml


----------



## Renox1 (1. April 2012)

WoW- und Killerspieler sind jetzt auch für sexuellen Missbrauch Minderjähriger und deren Ermordung verantwortlich. 
@SpiegelTV

Ich hab so'n Hals!


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2012)

Renox1 schrieb:


> WoW- und Killerspieler sind jetzt auch für sexuellen Missbrauch Minderjähriger und deren Ermordung verantwortlich.
> @SpiegelTV
> 
> Ich hab so'n Hals!



business as usual


----------



## Kamsi (2. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Muss pinkeln aber keine lust zu gehen fml



und hat das problem sich von alleine gelöst inzwischen ?


----------



## Olliruh (2. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und hat das problem sich von alleine gelöst inzwischen ?



Ne irgendwann hat meine Blase keine Lust mehr und hört auf zudrücken


----------



## Reflox (2. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Muss morgen auch wieder um 6 hoch, aber meh... ist ja ne relativ kurze Woche



Und ich muss um 6:06 auf dem Zug sein. -.-


----------



## Olliruh (2. April 2012)

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabend


----------



## iShock (2. April 2012)

nur mist im TV


----------



## win3ermute (2. April 2012)

Wieso? Hier beginnt gerade die zweite Staffel "Game of Thrones"


----------



## iShock (2. April 2012)

1. wo ist hier 
2. 1. staffel nich gesehen
3. grad gesehen das top gear kommt :O


----------



## Soladra (2. April 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wieso? Hier beginnt gerade die zweite Staffel "Game of Thrones"



Wo??


----------



## win3ermute (2. April 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wo??



Na, halt in meinem TV . Ist gestern in Amiland gestartet.


----------



## Dominau (2. April 2012)

Ich schau Montags immer Touch. Ist zurzeit das einzige was mich wirklich intressiert in der Glotze ..


----------



## Konov (2. April 2012)

namd!


----------



## Noxiel (2. April 2012)

*hipps*
Ohje, ich fürchte die Eier waren nicht mehr gut....


----------



## Konov (2. April 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> *hipps*
> Ohje, ich fürchte die Eier waren nicht mehr gut....



Gute Besserung schonmal im Voraus 

Heute ist einer dieser Tage an denen man sich ein klitzekleines bißchen einsam fühlt weil man keine Freundin hat.


----------



## Tilbie (2. April 2012)

Abend!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. April 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Tilbie (3. April 2012)

Hab mich grade total in den Soundtrack von VVVVVV verliebt


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. April 2012)

Hab davon nur die Demo gespielt :S


----------



## Tilbie (3. April 2012)

Das Spiel gabs ja in irgend einem Indie Humble Bundle und ich habs Heute endlich mal gespielt und als 'gut' empfunden


----------



## Konov (3. April 2012)

Pups

immer noch Ferien juhu


----------



## orkman (3. April 2012)

alter falter ... Game of Thrones is aber so eine geile serie ... kanns kaum erwarten die buecher zu lesen


----------



## Tilbie (3. April 2012)

FUUUUUU, kann nicht schlafen


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2012)

Und auf


----------



## Konov (3. April 2012)

mööööööööööp


----------



## iShock (3. April 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Hilft mir nicht




mimimi :S


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> mimimi :S


Pah! Hilft mir immernoch net


----------



## Olliruh (3. April 2012)

In LoL kann man bei 50% der Leute auch nicht von spielen reden


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2012)

ich wurde gerade auseinandergenommen


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich wurde gerade auseinandergenommen


Physisch oder Psychisch?


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Physisch oder Psychisch?



ingame


----------



## Olliruh (3. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> ingame



Sollst auch nicht immer jungle soraka picken


----------



## Konov (3. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> ingame



Dachte schon jetzt kommt irgendso eine Überfall horror story ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2012)

Laaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## iShock (3. April 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Pah! Hilft mir immernoch net



mäh von helfen war auch gar nicht die rede


----------



## Konov (3. April 2012)

Enter Shikari machen voll gute Musik hab ich gerade festgestellt


----------



## Tilbie (3. April 2012)

Abend Leute!


----------



## Konov (3. April 2012)

Was geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeht Tilbieeeeeeeee?


----------



## Arosk (3. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4OnDizZ7UT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hahahahahahahaha

für was die lizenzen jetzt schon verkauft werden xD


----------



## Tilbie (3. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Was geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeht Tilbieeeeeeeee?



Ma gucken, vielleicht gleich ne Runde Dark Souls


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Enter Shikari machen voll gute Musik hab ich gerade festgestellt



aber hallo :3


----------



## iShock (3. April 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tilbie schrieb:


> Ma gucken, vielleicht gleich ne Runde Dark Souls



will auch verdammt >_< hab aber keine ps3 oder xbox x(



Edit: Ffs blödes multizitat


----------



## Kamsi (3. April 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> hahahahahahahaha
> 
> für was die lizenzen jetzt schon verkauft werden xD



schon im tagschwärmer gepostet und swtor forum ^^

wobei das hier genauso gay ist ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c42pEVwYM34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




gibt schon die ersten reaktionen auf han solo ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x01I0-MyUFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2012)

Die Songs sind Catchy...


----------



## Konov (3. April 2012)

Ich zock jetz auch bissl


----------



## Tilbie (3. April 2012)

jo, jetzt Dark Souls!


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2012)

schon wieder ein loss


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. April 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nabend



hiho


----------



## Tilbie (3. April 2012)

Sieg über Taurus Demon!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r6e9nokg1NQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Achtung, Spoiler...


----------



## Tilbie (3. April 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Olliruh (3. April 2012)

lold hard


----------



## Kamsi (3. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QcVaQAPfXcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mal mit youtube clips und windows moviemaker den star wars kinect empire bissel umgebaut ^^ - erwartet keine grossen werke ist eher amateur hobbymässig


----------



## Olliruh (3. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N4JLLJJr1oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



&#9829;


----------



## Arosk (3. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> schon im tagschwärmer gepostet und swtor forum ^^
> 
> wobei das hier genauso gay ist ^^
> 
> ...



hab das erst durch giga mitbekommen und im forum bin in in letzter zeit auch nicht so aktiv ^^


----------



## Kamsi (3. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> &#9829;







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xvl3qJe9L9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



&#9829;


----------



## Arosk (4. April 2012)

jemand ne ahnung was mit minecraft abgeht? hängt bei mir im update bei "done loading" Oo

Löschen der .jar Dateien hilft auch nichts.

e: hat sich erledigt ^^


----------



## Tilbie (4. April 2012)

Abend Buffed!


----------



## Olliruh (4. April 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Dropz (4. April 2012)

huhu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2012)

sup?


----------



## Dropz (4. April 2012)

bier+californication=


----------



## Noxiel (4. April 2012)

Tomatensup?


----------



## schneemaus (4. April 2012)

Muaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah guten Aaaaaaaaaaabend ^^

Ich bin jetzt bei tumblr und ich hab so viel Spaß dran, das gibt's gar nich *_*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2012)

Ja ja tumblr lenkt einen doch gut ab  

Morgen noch und dann bis einschl. Montag FREI


----------



## Dropz (4. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ja ja tumblr lenkt einen doch gut ab
> 
> Morgen noch und dann bis einschl. Montag FREI



Ferien ftw


----------



## Noxiel (4. April 2012)

Tumblr, wieder ein Punkt mehr auf meiner Murtaugh Liste.  *eintrag*


----------



## schneemaus (4. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ja ja tumblr lenkt einen doch gut ab



Fürwahr, fürwahr ^^



Noxiel schrieb:


> Tumblr, wieder ein Punkt mehr auf meiner Murtaugh Liste. *eintrag*



Auf deiner wat Liste?


----------



## Noxiel (4. April 2012)

Soll ich, oder mag jemand anderes?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2012)

HIMYM (How I Met Your Mother). Murtaugh ist doch der eine aus Lethal Weapon der immer sagt "Ich bin zu alt für diesen Mist". Und da haben die doch ne Liste irgendwie gemacht blabliblub, der Rest ist mir entfallen 

Btw ich schaue eindeutig zu viel TV ._.


----------



## Noxiel (4. April 2012)

"Ich bin alt für diesen Scheiß", wurde geprägt von Sergeant Roger Murtaugh aus den Filmen "Lethal Weapon". 

Ergo ist die Murtaugh Liste eine Sammlung von Dingen, für die man einfach zu alt ist um sich damit zu belasten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2012)

Mein ich doch 

Bin mal bisschen schlafen un so, tschö!


----------



## schneemaus (4. April 2012)

Aso aso ^^

Na, ich jedenfalls find das toll xD

http://schneemaus.tumblr.com/


----------



## Kamsi (5. April 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> "Ich bin alt für diesen Scheiß", wurde geprägt von Sergeant Roger Murtaugh aus den Filmen "Lethal Weapon".
> 
> Ergo ist die Murtaugh Liste eine Sammlung von Dingen, für die man einfach zu alt ist um sich damit zu belasten.



aber das sagt er doch bei jedem film und erst nach dem 4ten film hat er sich zur ruhe gesetzt ^^

und du kannst erst sagen du bist zu alt für den scheiss wenn du auf ner klobombe gessessen hast und überlebt hast ^^



@schneemaus

http://schneemaus.tumblr.com/post/20480738489/heiss-isse-ja-schon-ne

ist aber photoshop oder ?

weil kirsten stewart doch garkeine emotionen zeigen kann jedenfalls laut den internet memes ^^


----------



## Olliruh (5. April 2012)

mal gefollowed :3


----------



## Deathstyle (5. April 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Aso aso ^^
> 
> Na, ich jedenfalls find das toll xD
> 
> http://schneemaus.tumblr.com/



Hastn Follower mehr


----------



## schneemaus (5. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @schneemaus
> 
> http://schneemaus.tu...sse-ja-schon-ne
> 
> ...



Es soll sogar vorgekommen sein, dass sie Emotionen gezeigt hat. In anderen Filmen, die nichts mit einem ekelhaft aussehenden, glitzernden Vampir zu tun haben, kann sie sogar richtig gut schauspielern 




Olliruh schrieb:


> mal gefollowed :3



Aaaawwwww :3


----------



## Kamsi (5. April 2012)

du freust dich das dich 2 leuten verfolgen ?

online stalking oder ist dieses verfolgen sowas wie das gefällt mir von deinem tumblr ?


----------



## Deathstyle (5. April 2012)

Das triffts ganz gut.
Einen Blog so ab und zu mal anzusehen macht allerdings weitaus mehr Spaß als nur die Bilder im Dashboard runtergerattert zu bekommen.


----------



## schneemaus (5. April 2012)

Das bedeutet quasi, dass sie es auf der Startseite von tumblr angezeigt bekommen, dass du was neues gepostet hast. Vergleichbar mit nem Abo auf Youtube


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. April 2012)

Bei mir läuft der Fernseher nebenbei. Ich versuch vergeblich die "Du darfst"-Werbung zu überhören. 'Keine Luste auf Kalorien zählen? Dann lass es einfach! Iss was du willst. *"Fuck the Diet!"

*Demnächst coole Mutherfucker-Milka und Dogstyle-Dentagard?!

Ist doch nicht normal.


----------



## Kamsi (5. April 2012)

nennt sich zielgruppen gerechte werbung ^^

die menschen werden immer dümmer also muss die werbung sich anpassen ^^


----------



## schneemaus (5. April 2012)

Um übrigens nochmal auf Kristen Stewart zurückzukommen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHjL297uyWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Toller Film... Und ne Freundin hat sich gleich mal ne Wasserpistole besorgt


----------



## Olliruh (5. April 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Aaaawwwww :3



Aber du followest nicht back 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (5. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Aber du followest nicht back
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab nur einen von euch auf meinem Dashboard gesehn eben, dann war das wohl Deathstyle :/ Und nu hab ich zurückgefollowt


----------



## Kamsi (5. April 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Um übrigens nochmal auf Kristen Stewart zurückzukommen:
> 
> 
> 
> Toller Film... Und ne Freundin hat sich gleich mal ne Wasserpistole besorgt



wasserpistole ? naja ob sie es schafft vom twilight image wegzukommen ^^ radcliffe wird immer das potter image haben und stimmt die filme sind nicht so gut ^^

wo du ja auf bandfilme zu stehen scheint ^^ hier hast einen mit vampire und bands ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wKW6MmwPlnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



der soundtrack ist cool und alice cooper als gastauftritt ^^


----------



## schneemaus (5. April 2012)

Ich steh nicht auf Bandfilme grundsätzlich, aber ich mag Dakota Fanning sehr gerne und ja, auch Kristen Stewart. Man kann viele ihrer Emotionen aus ihren Augen ablesen, wenn man es an ihrem restlichen Gesicht manchmal nicht merkt. Und genau das macht in meinen Augen gutes Schauspiel aus =)


----------



## Konov (5. April 2012)

Pups


----------



## Olliruh (5. April 2012)

hihihihihi mit penetranz zum erfolg :3


----------



## Deathstyle (5. April 2012)

Wie heißtn dein Blog Olli?
Dats me: http://muwtant.tumblr.com/

Ich muss mal meine Favoriten ausmisten..


----------



## Olliruh (5. April 2012)

Hab dich jetzt mal gefollowed ,müsst du dann ja sehen


----------



## Dropz (5. April 2012)

nabend


----------



## Dominau (5. April 2012)

Warum so traurig Dropz?


----------



## Dropz (5. April 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Warum so traurig Dropz?



weil ich gerade einen total traurigen Film gucke...ehergesagt einen der mich nebenbei total wütend macht Kennst du "Earthlings" ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. April 2012)

Ich habe keinen Plan, wat ich zocken soll  Kann wer was mittelalter/rpg/strategie-mäßiges empfehlen ?? (Mittelalter RPG bzw Strategie Spiel, so war das gemeint ). Was man eventuell auch eben auf Steam oder sowat runterladen kann ...

Achso, Nabend


----------



## iShock (5. April 2012)

Gothic 2 

rpg + strategie... ? oder rpg oder strategie ?^^


Edit: ich muss mal ganz blöd fragen - seh grad gothic package (gothic 1 + 2 +3) im Steamshop - laufen die dann auch problemlos auf win 7 ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. April 2012)

RPG oder Strategie. Gothic 2 hab ich schon soo oft durch gezockt, wäre eigentlich ne Möglichkeit... hab sogar die Gold Edition hier irgendwo rumliegen ^^

Keine Ahnung, ob die auch unter WIN 7 laufen. Hatte mir mal die Gold Edition dort gekauft, weil ich meine nicht mehr gefunden hatte. War damals aber noch Win XP bei mir, lt. den Systemanforderungen sollte es unter Vista laufen..


----------



## iShock (5. April 2012)

hmm ja das dachte ich mir heute nachmittag auch - aber war nix - war auf so ner alten gamestar CD drauf und dat will bei mir nicht laufen :°(


----------



## iShock (5. April 2012)

ach man ich würd gothic 1 + 2 gern wieder spielen .... aber wenns dann nich läuft hab ich die A karte x_x


----------



## Tilbie (5. April 2012)

Hmmmm, bei mir läuft Gothic 2 ohne Probleme (Win 7 64bit)

&#8364;: Ansonsten: gog sie dir alle!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. April 2012)

Danke Tilbie, noch ein neuer Shop. Ich werde mir gleich mal Empire Earth GE saugen :3


----------



## Tilbie (5. April 2012)

gog is geil! Hab von da auch Dungeon Keeper 1 & 2


----------



## schneemaus (5. April 2012)

Moinsen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. April 2012)

gleich läuft Starship Troopers \o/


btw Nabend Schneemaus


----------



## Dropz (5. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> gleich läuft Starship Troopers \o/
> 
> 
> btw Nabend Schneemaus



zu dem film gibts auch ein Spiel


----------



## iShock (5. April 2012)

fuck yeah fliege mit der hand gefangen !  me ninjasta oder so


----------



## schneemaus (5. April 2012)

Soooo ne große Kunst isses auch wieder nich, ne Fliege mit der Hand zu fangen. Wär's ne Wespe gewesen, dann...


----------



## Konov (5. April 2012)

Moinsen!


----------



## Dropz (5. April 2012)

Ich hab das noch nie geschafft


----------



## iShock (5. April 2012)

:°(  dann nich pff


----------



## schneemaus (5. April 2012)

Dropz ehrt dich doch 

Und heidiho Konov ^^


----------



## iShock (5. April 2012)

achso gar nich gesehen, dann also doch ! Huldigt mir ._. ! 

und Hi Konov


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BSLPH9d-jsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wow  Bis auf die Tatsache, dass mir der Kerl ein wenig aufn Sack geht... echt gut


----------



## Dropz (5. April 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> achso gar nich gesehen, dann also doch ! Huldigt mir ._. !
> 
> und Hi Konov



Herr der Fliegen


----------



## iShock (5. April 2012)

endlich ein titel der meiner würdig ist!


----------



## Kamsi (5. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wow  Bis auf die Tatsache, dass mir der Kerl ein wenig aufn Sack geht... echt gut



lindsey stirling ist scho genial ^^

hier übrigens paar andere videos ^^

wo sie allein ist ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQiNVk_u0po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (5. April 2012)

Was macht ihr Pupsknödel? Ich schau nochn Film.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. April 2012)

Danke Kamsi... 

Ich schaue Starship Troopers.


----------



## Kamsi (5. April 2012)

starship ist ja bestimmt mal wieder geschnitten ^^

gibts eingentlich das buch auf deutsch zu kaufen nie gefunden bis jetzt ^^ bzw damals den film im kino uncut gesehen ^^

mal schauen wie starship troopers 4 wird - 2 und 3 waren ja meh und nur 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KIsv1YOFNys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



war gut bei star ship 3

und das epische main theme von teil 1 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CIGHCoVzqtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (5. April 2012)

South Park :3


----------



## Kamsi (6. April 2012)

jopp star ship troopers cut ^^

hand an der wand und messer geschnitten ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. April 2012)

Werde mir auch nochmal die Uncut zulegen 

Schade, dass solche Filme heutzutage nicht mehr gemacht werden. Generell sieht es im Sci Fi Bereich ein wenig Mau aus. Obwohl ja bald Prometheus kommt (das Prequel zu Alien wenn ich mich nicht irre).


----------



## Kamsi (6. April 2012)

dann musste aber nach der SPIO/JK suchen weil selbst die ab 18 ist geschnitten ^^


----------



## Aun (6. April 2012)

oder auf einschlägigen netzseiten besorgen. die sind grundsätzlich pegi versionen/ dir uncut ( also österreich. nicht so verweichlicht wie armes deutschland).
jo sst hat schon was. hab hier noch den original roman und komplett uncut dvd liegen. sowas bekommst heut fast garnicht mehr. allein der roman ist echt krass.
jo prometheus sollte ursprünglich ein prequell werden, wurde aber iwie marketingtechnisch als eigener film abgetan. mal abgesehen, dass man allein im trailer sieht, dass ein ei geöffnet wird und ein echter jockey vorkommt.

atm dr metropolis am schaun. wow fritz lang ist soooo genial gewesen


----------



## Konov (6. April 2012)

Gute Nacht allerseits


----------



## win3ermute (6. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gibts eingentlich das buch auf deutsch zu kaufen nie gefunden bis jetzt ^^ bzw damals den film im kino uncut gesehen ^^



ebay

Amazon



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schade, dass solche Filme heutzutage nicht mehr gemacht werden.



Auch vor SST wurde ein solcher Film nicht gemacht - das ist halt Verhoeven, der in Hollywood dank seines Zynismus und Anspruches mittlerweile eine "Persona non grata" ist. SST ist auch gnadenlos gefloppt, was die Produzenten mit Sicherheit nicht davon überzeugt hat, weiterhin solch bis heute umstrittene Filme zu machen. 

Bis heute ist die ungeschnittene Fassung hierzulande indiziert, weil die BPJM der Meinung ist, daß der Zuschauer zu blöde ist, die Satire zu verstehen. Ich persönlich halte ihn ja selbst in Verhoevens teilweise meisterhaftem Schaffen für aussergewöhnlich: Es ist eine sehr, sehr bösartige Satire (Hitlers Vorstellungen aus "Mein Kampf" komplett amerikanisiert und in die Zukunft transportiert), die gleichzeitig abseits davon als arschgeiler, kompromißloser Actionfilm funktioniert. 

Die deutsche Synchro entstellt und zerstört hier übrigens einiges an Sinngehalt und ursprünglicher Satire: Da wird ein erster "Bug-Krieg", den es überhaupt nicht gab, dazugedichtet sowie Aussagen entschärft bzw. völlig entstellt; besonders in den Anfangsszenen in der Schule.

Edit: An dieser Stelle empfehle ich Verhoevens jüngstes Werk (auch schon wieder 6 Jahre alt) namens "Black Book" über den holländischen Widerstand während der Besetzung. Das ist wieder typisch Verhoeven: Höchst unterhaltsam, provozierend und sehr kompromißlos. Außerdem kann man hier sehen, was Carice van Houten (aktuell als "Melisandre" in "Game of Thrones" zu sehen) für eine tolle Schauspielerin ist.


----------



## Olliruh (6. April 2012)

Sean :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


willstn paar ?


----------



## Konov (6. April 2012)

Abönd!


----------



## H2OTest (6. April 2012)

nabend, wer guckt noch pvt paula?


----------



## Konov (6. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nabend, wer guckt noch pvt paula?



Ich jetzt nebenbei ^^
Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Olliruh (6. April 2012)

Happy Birthday lieber Jesus


----------



## H2OTest (6. April 2012)

Ich will keine Teenage Queen, ich will nur meine M14


----------



## Olliruh (6. April 2012)

Ich weiß es nicht,man sagt es halt. 
Eskimo Mösen sind entsetztlich kalt


----------



## Noxiel (6. April 2012)

Drei, Vier und im Chor
Ich liebe das Marine Corps!


----------



## Soladra (6. April 2012)

guten abend liebe Leute
wie geht es euch allen denn heute?


----------



## Olliruh (6. April 2012)

Grade den billigsten Anmachspruch der Welt bekommen 

Sie ( hat sturmfrei ) :" Ist es bei dir auch so gruselig wie bei mir?"


----------



## Xidish (6. April 2012)

Nabend ...
Es geht so - kaputt vom gestrigen arbeiten (immer noch) und morgen wieder arbeiten ...

Mal ne Frage, kennt sich jemand mit den Dragon Age Origins Soundfiles aus?


----------



## Reflox (7. April 2012)

Bei dir ist es gruseliger als im Haunted House


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (7. April 2012)

Pups


----------



## Reflox (7. April 2012)

Güten Abönd meine französischen Freundö.


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EmtgIWeQm1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (7. April 2012)

Nabönd


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Alles tutti ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. April 2012)

Tot, Verderben und Hass.

Achso Nabend


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Kommt nichts gutes im TV ._.


----------



## Kamsi (7. April 2012)

vox - color of magic


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Color of Werbung


----------



## schneemaus (7. April 2012)

Servus Leute!

Ich hab nen vollgeschlagenen Bauch (lecker Fajitas gegessen, Rind und Huhn mit Zwiebeln und Paprika gebraten, wurd noch auf der zischenden Platte gebracht ^^, dazu Tortillas, mexicanischen Reis, Bohnenpaste (wovon ich immer nur n kleines bisschen esse, nicht ganz mein Fall), Salat, Sour Cream und Guacamole) und hab es tatsächlich geschafft, mich in den vierten Stock zu schleppen. War aber ne ganz schöne Anstrengung bei dem vollen Magen


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Hunger ._.
ich mach mir mal ne Pizza... oder 2


----------



## schneemaus (7. April 2012)

Ja, wer mal in Mainz ist und auf mexicanisches Essen steht, sollte sich das Mexico Lindo nicht entgehen lassen. Zumal ein Mexicaner kocht ^^


----------



## Reflox (7. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hunger ._.
> ich mach mir mal ne Pizza... oder 2






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. April 2012)

Mhh wenn ich das lese, bekomme ich glatt auch hunger.  

Wenn mir nicht den ganzen Tag über schon zum ****** wäre...


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jtggDm-5zSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (7. April 2012)

Color of Magic, wuhu! 
Klasse Film!

Und zum Thema Essen .. hab mir grad Nachos mit selbst gemachtem Käsedip reingespachtelt :>


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. April 2012)

Eben auf anixe HD robin hood von 91 anime serie geguckt, 
das wahren noch zeiten möge die erinnerung nie sterben.

2,5 stunden warten dan die neuesten anime serien als raw mit dem programm 
KeyHoleTV. Bitte nicht bestrafen wen ich das nicht posten darf (die datei).


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2012)

Nabend.

Dominau... WTF ist das für ne Signatur? :'D


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. April 2012)

Zuviel Süßkram gegessen - ich kotz gleich. Eindeutig eine Überdosis Lakritze.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2012)

Verdammt, Epic sax guy ist einfach zu "catchy" (mir fällt das dt. Wort dafür grad nicht ein^^)


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wieso zur Hölle ich Bio als 3. Abiturfach gewählt habe ? 
Ich glaub ich war besoffen als ich denn Zettel ausgefüllt habe ._____________.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen wieso zur Hölle ich Bio als 3. Abiturfach gewählt habe ?
> Ich glaub ich war besoffen als ich denn Zettel ausgefüllt habe ._____________.


Bio ist doch grad im Abi eins der besten Fächer ^.^


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Bio ist doch grad im Abi eins der besten Fächer ^.^



...das fach wo der GK anspruchsvoller ist als der LK...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ...das fach wo der GK anspruchsvoller ist als der LK...


In welchem BL lebst du denn?


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> In welchem BL lebst du denn?



NRW und es ist so das die GK Abiklausuren gleichviel Stoff haben wie die LK Klausuren nur in weniger Zeit.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> NRW und es ist so das die GK Abiklausuren gleichviel Stoff haben wie die LK Klausuren nur in weniger Zeit.


Naja, ist zwar etwas suboptimal, aber finde Bio eines der leichteren Fächer, vor allem auf die Abiaufgaben bezogen, weshalb das da nicht soo viel ausmachen dürfte  (Hab natürlich kp wie das in nrw ist  )


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Mh ne Bio ist soviel zu lernen ._. 
Deutsch & Erdkunde LK C:


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mh ne Bio ist soviel zu lernen ._.
> Deutsch & Erdkunde LK C:


Hm also eigentlich reichen die Basics für jedes Halbjahr (Also zb sowas wie Lotka-Volterra-Regeln, Transkpription u. Translation, etc pp ) , der Rest ergibt sich aus der Aufgabe. 
Da kann man leicht Punkte sammeln, vor allem wenn man sich die alten Abiaufgaben anschaut, weil im Prinzip ists ja das gleiche in Grün.

Deutsch ist als LK super, aber Erdkunde? Das geht mal gar nicht


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. April 2012)

jo da muss ich grüne brille recht geben so wild ist das nicht, bin zwar keiner dieser uni menschen aber hab schon schlimmeres vorgelegt bekommen. Ka was das war war aber extrem heftig hab keine zeile verstanden ^^, dan hat er mir gesagt das sei so,dan hab ich es so doch irgenswie verstanden.


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Naja ich sag mal so ,meine Bio Lehrerin ist eine 64 Jährige Hexe ,die auch kurz vor der Rente ihren Schülern nichts schenkt. 
Sie kommt krank in die Schule und antwortet auf die Frage warum sie denn trotzdem gekommen sei mit "weil ich euch hasse" 

Deutsch Lk ist super ,ein Fach in dem ich mein großes Allgemeinwissen gut ausspielen kann.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja ich sag mal so ,meine Bio Lehrerin ist eine 64 Jährige Hexe ,die auch kurz vor der Rente ihren Schülern nichts schenkt.
> Sie kommt krank in die Schule und antwortet auf die Frage warum sie denn trotzdem gekommen sei mit "weil ich euch hasse"
> 
> Deutsch Lk ist super ,ein Fach in dem ich mein großes Allgemeinwissen gut ausspielen kann.


Das nervt natürlich...

Das beste am Deutsch-LK ist vor allem der erweiterte Umgang mit den Standardlektüren. Was wir zb alles bei Faust gemacht haben im Gegensatz zum Grundkurs war schon sehr interessant.


----------



## Dropz (7. April 2012)

Bei mir im Jahrgang war die bio-gk klausur umfassender als die meines lks


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Faust werden wir wahrscheinlich nie lesen was ich irgendwie traurig finde weil es großartig ist.

Wir haben bis jetzt Iphigenie & Prinz Friederich von Homburg gelesen. Dieses Jahr kommt dann noch Wojzeck & die Buddenbrocks über die Sommerferien ._.


----------



## Dropz (7. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Faust werden wir wahrscheinlich nie lesen was ich irgendwie traurig finde weil es großartig ist.
> 
> Wir haben bis jetzt Iphigenie & Prinz Friederich von Homburg gelesen. Dieses Jahr kommt dann noch Wojzeck & die Buddenbrocks über die Sommerferien ._.



Ihr lest echt Buddenbrocks? *g* das ist doch total viel oder ?


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ihr lest echt Buddenbrocks? *g* das ist doch total viel oder ?



Jop deswegen auch über die Ferien


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2012)

Also Faust gar nicht zu lesen ist echt verdammt schade...
Da konnte man sich immer schön im Vergleich mit Galilei drauf beziehen.
Und Buddenbrocks ist schon viel, aber Woyzeck ist ja fast nix zu lesen. Dafür halt grade da der historische Hintergrund umso wichtiger :S


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. April 2012)

Die alte hexe gehört zu den lehrer die mit 65 ne flitze machen, also rente, vielleicht haste ja glück und ihr kriegt ne neue, die besser ist oder der teufel persönlich ist (nicht böse nehmen)
und dan könnt ihr ja Faust lesen und diverse andere bücher.

Sonst was geht bei euch grade so ab ?


----------



## Reflox (7. April 2012)

Bin ich der Einzige im buffed Forum der einen handwerklichen Beruf hat?


----------



## Dropz (7. April 2012)

Ich finde Buddenbrocks total langweilig  Faust habe ich mir selbst privat zugelegt finde es auch sehr sehr schade das man sowas nicht im Unterricht bespricht :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Die alte hexe gehört zu den lehrer die mit 65 ne flitze machen, also rente, vielleicht haste ja glück und ihr kriegt ne neue, die besser ist oder der teufel persönlich ist (nicht böse nehmen)
> und dan könnt ihr ja Faust lesen und diverse andere bücher.
> 
> Sonst was geht bei euch grade so ab ?


Die von Olli beschriebene Frau ist seine Biolehrerin^^
Btw die verpflichtenden Bücher ändern sich ja nicht, deshalb denke ich, dass selbst wenn der Lehrer wechselt die Chance nicht allzugroß ist, bei einem Werk das so groß ist und dann nicht mal verpflichtend ist



Reflox schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige im buffed Forum der einen handwerklichen Beruf hat?


Was machste denn?


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Buddenbrocks hab ich schon mal früher gelesen und find ich durchaus interessant.
Faust ist mein absolutes Lieblingsdrama und naja was soll ich sagen Iphigenie geht noch durch aber der Prinz geht garnicht klar...
Wojzeck hab ich noch nicht gelesen.


Naja eine andere Lehrerin bringt mir dank zentral Abitur nen scheiß 

Die Bücher die wir lesen werden von der Landesregierung vorgegeben.


----------



## Reflox (7. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Was machste denn?



Maler^^ Aber erst nach den Sommerferien :3


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Maler^^ Aber erst nach den Sommerferien :3


Wenn du da Meister machst hast du ja zumindest die gleiche Stufe wie Leute, die Bachelor machen


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Faust werden wir wahrscheinlich nie lesen was ich irgendwie traurig finde weil es großartig ist.
> 
> Wir haben bis jetzt Iphigenie & Prinz Friederich von Homburg gelesen. Dieses Jahr kommt dann noch Wojzeck & die Buddenbrocks über die Sommerferien ._.



Mein Thema im mündlichen Abi in Deutsch war Woyzeck. Ich habs nicht mal gelesen - für 11 Punkte hats gereicht.


----------



## Dropz (7. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wenn du da Meister machst hast du ja zumindest die gleiche Stufe wie Leute, die Bachelor machen



wusste ich garnicht :x


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. April 2012)

Also bin ich hier in der runde grade der einzigste mit nem handwerkberuf (den ich grade ausübe)


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Ich bin Prostituierte & Hobbyrapper


----------



## Reflox (7. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wenn du da Meister machst hast du ja zumindest die gleiche Stufe wie Leute, die Bachelor machen



Wusste ich jetzt auch nicht. Naja, ich glaube, nach der Lehre werde ich nicht auf dem Beruf bleiben. Ich könnte die Matura noch machen und dann an ne Uni oder so. Es ist ja nicht so dass ich zu dumm für sowas wäre.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2012)

http://tagesschau.de/inland/ausbildungsrangliste100.html


----------



## Kamsi (7. April 2012)

gerade bei youtube nen lets play von modern warfare 3 gesehen - wusste garnicht das es in hamburg parkhäuser gibt die gross genug sind das da ohne probleme ein panzer reinpasst ^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WI9PykbkLwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


passend zum fest


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. April 2012)

Passen. Die meisten parkhäuser einfahrten haben 3,92m-4,80m einfahrtbreite (rein und raus).
Da die Panzer max breite mit beigepäck 3,70m-4m haben letzter eher selten. 
Im innern kann man so rechnen 5m-5,20m lange parkbuchten links rechts und halt die länge der einfahrt also knapp 10m 
das soll jetzt keine wichtigtuerei sein sondern wollte das mal los werden


----------



## Kamsi (7. April 2012)

nur die rampen halten keine panzer aus wohl ^^

und laut mw3 ist es richtig jeden afrikaner zu töten weil er ein terroist mit giftgas ist ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. April 2012)

Also hier passen definitiv Panzer in die Parkhäuser... Allerdings heißen bei uns die STOP Schilder auch wirklich STOP, bei MW3 hießen die nämlich anders (was total dumm ist).


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

grad nen 27/13/16 mit veigar gehabt und trotzdem verloren


----------



## Merianna (7. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und laut mw3 ist es richtig jeden afrikaner zu töten weil er ein terroist mit giftgas ist ^^


na da soll doch jeder mal drannkommen erst waren es die Deutschen,Vietnamesen,Russen,Araber jetzt halt mal die Afrikaner  sonst fühlt sich nachher noch wer benachteiligt


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. April 2012)

^^ das ist ja nur so nen naja,mann muss ein sündenbock haben und alle sagen es waren afrikaner nicht ein bestimmter sondern alle ^^ 
ja und es ist richtig piep das es so ist.

Ja die rampen halte 2 autos locker aus aber nen 41t-52t Panzer nicht ^^ da reist schon normaler beton von einer dicke (ach was solls ^^ kein bock mehr zu erklären ist spät ^^)


----------



## Highgrunt (7. April 2012)

Sind die bei Riot unfähig oder warum rauchen denen dauernt die Server für Ranglistenspiele ab?

Gerade aus einem geflogen wie alle anderen 9 Spieler. Und das obwohls ziemlich gut lief.


----------



## Kamsi (8. April 2012)

was ich bei modern warfare genial finde sind immer die zwischenszenen wo dramatik aufgebaut wird das hat bis jetzt battefield nicht geschafft.

als die szene in london lief mit dem familienvater wie er die mutter und das kind filmte und dann sie durch den terror anschlag ums leben kamen da stand ich mit offenen mund da und danach warste ja richtig motiviert jeden schwarzen leiden zu lassen


----------



## Reflox (8. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was ich bei modern warfare genial finde sind immer die zwischenszenen wo dramatik aufgebaut wird das hat bis jetzt battefield nicht geschafft.
> 
> als die szene in london lief mit dem familienvater wie er die mutter und das kind filmte und dann sie durch den terror anschlag ums leben kamen da stand ich mit offenen mund da und danach warste ja richtig motiviert jeden schwarzen leiden zu lassen



Das beste CoD find ich immernoch World at War. Gleich gefolgt von Black Ops.

Nurschon deswegen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=djxrIhOdwz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XqFkqn9lLUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




AAAAAND HE SAID!:


----------



## Olliruh (8. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iLaglAD4iG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das bringt einen doch richtig in stimmung


----------



## Kamsi (8. April 2012)

bei blacks op fand ich die szene am besten ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B24vKGLLqSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hatte was beschwingtes ^^ irgendwie ist einem das schiessen leichter gefallen 

ich wette wenn sie bei cod mw2 flughafen mission wenn sie da das zellenlied oder was anderes eingebaut hätten dann wär die ernsthaftigkeit rausgenommen und es gäbe weniger ärger damit ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. April 2012)

Olli, wenn ich deine Signatur sehe, komme ich garantiert nicht in Stimmung


----------



## Olliruh (8. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iLaglAD4iG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich sterbe  

für stimmung auch auf der neuen seite

I'm gonna make looooooooooooooooove even when i'm dead,my body might get cold but its always hot in my bed. 
Make loooooooooooooooooove don't be afraid just cause my heart don't beat ,doesn't mean you don't get laid.


----------



## Reflox (8. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bei blacks op fand ich die szene am besten ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh nein, das Boot war mir zu schwer. Die Mission habe ich heute noch auf Soldat. Genau wie die Hind Mission^^

Die Zensur von "Kein Russisch" kann man in 5 Minuten umgehen, ich sage aber nicht wie


----------



## Kamsi (8. April 2012)

ist allgemein interessant wie man szenen entschärfen kann damit das gehirn es nicht als grausam empfindet so hat ja tarantino bei kill bill 1 die szenen die gewaltätig sind entweder als anime oder in schwarz/weiss gedreht weil das blut dann grau war und vom kopf nicht mehr als blut erkennt wird ^^


----------



## Olliruh (8. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


le jadebusen @ shikari


----------



## Konov (8. April 2012)

Moin


----------



## Dropz (8. April 2012)

guten Morgen


----------



## Konov (8. April 2012)

Diese elende Günter Grass Hetze geht mir so auf die Eier... dass die Medien aber auch immer alles bis zum allerletzten ausschlachten müssen.
Nur weil in Israel die Leute stehengeblieben sind und immer noch rumheulen wegen Sachen die längst vergangen sind. 

Wie kann man nur so engstirnig sein...


----------



## Dropz (8. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Diese elende Günter Grass Hetze geht mir so auf die Eier... dass die Medien aber auch immer alles bis zum allerletzten ausschlachten müssen.
> Nur weil in Israel die Leute stehengeblieben sind und immer noch rumheulen wegen Sachen die längst vergangen sind.
> 
> Wie kann man nur so engstirnig sein...



/doublesign


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. April 2012)

sup?


----------



## H2OTest (8. April 2012)

da bionic man !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Diese elende Günter Grass Hetze geht mir so auf die Eier... dass die Medien aber auch immer alles bis zum allerletzten ausschlachten müssen.
> Nur weil in Israel die Leute stehengeblieben sind und immer noch rumheulen wegen Sachen die längst vergangen sind.
> 
> Wie kann man nur so engstirnig sein...



Naja, wenn man wie ich einfach nur Pazifist ist und weder die aggressive Expansionspolitik der Israelis noch die Gegenschläge der Palästinenser gutheißt, ist man automatisch ein Antisemit. Man sollte um diese so genannte Heilige Land echt eine Mauer ziehen und gar keinen rein lassen.


----------



## Dropz (8. April 2012)

Guckt jemand IPL4 ?


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2012)

Nix zu trinken im Zimmer. Ich werde verdursten


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. April 2012)

Wenn das deine verletzung ist @H2OTest dann mein beileid was haste den getan oder war das einer ? der parr aufs maul braucht ??^^
Bin grade avatar am gucken und der Film ist der hammer (RTL HD) wann lernen wir aus dem Film ???


----------



## H2OTest (8. April 2012)

beim football, bild gibbets im guten morgen thread.
wobei das hier ja besser aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. April 2012)

uh wie lange pause ???


----------



## H2OTest (8. April 2012)

lange

edit: transformers ist krass oO


----------



## Kamsi (8. April 2012)

transformers ist nur peng peng ^^

avatar ist cooler ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. April 2012)

aja und hat der andere spielsperre bekommen oder selbst verschuldung 
und avatar am gucken auf rtl hd endlich kriegen wir menschen mal aufs maul 
bloss lernen die großen oder sterben in feuer irrer selbst 

ps: war doch keine extendend


----------



## H2OTest (8. April 2012)

da hatte keiner so richtig schuld xD

Ich hab mich jetzt doch gegen terminator entschieden...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. April 2012)

hehe xD


----------



## Kamsi (8. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-v5fu76_Jng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gleich auf kabel 1 ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. April 2012)

danke guck ich grade ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. April 2012)

danke guck ich grade ^^sry doppelpost


----------



## Reflox (9. April 2012)

Gerade ein "Kindheitstrauma" überwunden.


----------



## Konov (9. April 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Gerade ein "Kindheitstrauma" überwunden.



Das da wäre? ^^


----------



## Reflox (9. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich konnte wochenlang nicht schlafen wegen dieser Sch**sse. >.>


----------



## Olliruh (9. April 2012)

Warum zur Hölle hosted Phreak nicht ?! 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Olliruh (9. April 2012)

Doppelpost


----------



## Reflox (9. April 2012)

Hannibal Rising auf Pro7 <3


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rgOGl_OWOqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qW4C2h3lPac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


KULTUR! KULTUR! KULTUR!


----------



## Dropz (9. April 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Konov (9. April 2012)

Aböönd


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2012)

Ihr seid auch gesprächig wie immer, wa?


----------



## Dropz (9. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Aböönd



lernste noch? *g*



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ihr seid auch gesprächig wie immer, wa?



Wie eh und jeh


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. April 2012)

sup?


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> lernste noch? *g*
> 
> 
> 
> Wie eh und jeh



Merkt man^^


----------



## Olliruh (9. April 2012)

HDR - Die Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 Kampagne zocken


----------



## Dropz (9. April 2012)

Game of Thrones gucken :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. April 2012)

Adios amigos y amigas! 

Yo voy ins Bett


----------



## seanbuddha (10. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> HDR - Die Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 Kampagne zocken



Baruk Khâzad! Khâzad ai-menu!
Vie Spass dir, ich erinner mich grad an die Lanparty als ich 6 Stunden lang Helms Klamm mit Zwergen gegen 1 Menschen 1 Elben und 1 Hexenkönig (Hab den Namen der Fraktion vergessen) verteidigt hab^^
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2012)

Angmar oder so.

Ich suche die CD von "Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs" auch schon seit Monaten. Aber ich habe sie wohl endgültig verloren


----------



## Akuseru90 (10. April 2012)

Sinch hören und dabei WoW spielen


----------



## Dropz (10. April 2012)

Ein neues Gesicht  hiho!


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2012)

Frischfleisch... dass es das hier überhaupt noch gibt.


----------



## Aswin2009 (10. April 2012)

god of war III regt mich auf....sind spiele eigentlich so unfair das sie nur für normalsehende konzpiert sind -.-


----------



## Konov (10. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> lernste noch? *g*



Generell? Ja ^^
Heute abend? Nein


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2012)

Spiel erstmal Demons Souls und Dark Souls, dann schaffst God of War im Kopfstand


----------



## Aswin2009 (10. April 2012)

*seufz* das war eigentlich ne ernstgemeinte frage. aber gut....


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2012)

Die Frage ist, was ist normalsehend?


----------



## Aswin2009 (10. April 2012)

ich bin stark kurzsichtig (brille etc pp...nen paar dioptren oder wie das heißt und ich wäre blind.) normalsehend bedeut leute die ohne normal sehen können und damit die richtige reaktionsgeschwindigkeit für sowas haben


----------



## Kamsi (10. April 2012)

Aswin2009 schrieb:


> *seufz* das war eigentlich ne ernstgemeinte frage. aber gut....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2012)

Also ich habe auch eine Brille, und sehe alles. Entweder solltest du deine Brille besser putzen oder eine bessere kaufen. :3


----------



## Aswin2009 (10. April 2012)

wie stark biste denn selbst kurzsichtig? ^^ oder weitsichtig. da gibts unterschiede.


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2012)

Ich bin kurzsichtig, kann aber noch etwa 30cm weit scharf sehen ohne Brille


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^made my day DD


grad 1 1/2 stunden diese komische Nordfestung von Zwergen und Menschen erobert 

habs 1000 mal mit gut durchdachten armeen probiert & dann hab ich einfach 5 Riesen & 6Trolle geholt und die geraped. 
Stumpf ist trumpf


----------



## Aswin2009 (10. April 2012)

ich sag nix mehr dazu.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2012)

Echo

Echo

Echo


----------



## Mindadar (10. April 2012)

Ente


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2012)

Banane...


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2012)

Mädels, macht mir mal Vorschläge was ich essen könnte.

Ich habe:
Reis, Nudeln, Tomatensoße, Bohnen, Räucherspeck, gefr. Erbsen/Rosenkohl/Spinat, Knoblauch, Zwiebeln, Eier und Käse.

Klar könnte ich mir Nudeln kochen - aber so richtig bock auf Nudeln habe ich nicht.


----------



## H2OTest (10. April 2012)

[sub]hôrt sichgut an, in der reihenfolge[/sub]


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

RAVIOLIS RAVIOLIS RAVIOLIS !!


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2012)

Habe ich nicht und schmecken auch nicht, außer man ist total ausgehungert auf nem Festival und man hat schon 6 Liter Bier intus.


----------



## iShock (10. April 2012)

Gemüsepfanne mit Reis ? 


kann mir jemand sagen wieso ich mit 2 Rechnern bei Buffed angemeldet sein kann - oder war das immer schon so Oo


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht und schmecken auch nicht, außer man ist total ausgehungert auf nem Festival und man hat schon 6 Liter Bier intus.



Ich lebe von den teilen


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2012)

Ich mach jetzt einfach Bratreis, dazu passt das meiste sogar.
Olli, koch lieber was richtiges


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. April 2012)

sup?


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Olli, koch lieber was richtiges



Ich koch oft genug für meine Familie und mich da kann ich mir wenn ich sturmfrei habe ein bisschen fastfood gönnen. 

mehehe setzt euch eure kommata selber


----------



## Noxiel (10. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> sup?



So ein Zufall ich auch, mit Nudeln.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2012)

Ich glaube brauch wieder ne Freundin.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube brauch wieder ne Freundin.



Sag ich mir auch manchmal ,dann lad ich mir ne Freundin ein und verbring den Nachmittag mit ihr & weiß warum ich solo bin.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2012)

Weißt du was ich jetzt fürn Sandwich geben würde?


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

well played


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2012)

Eine WC Ente? 

sup bro


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2012)

Ne, außer fürs Sandwich hab ich da momentan auch keine Lust drauf, dafür ist mir der Sommer fast zu schade. ;D


----------



## Noxiel (10. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Weißt du was ich jetzt fürn Sandwich geben würde?



Du bist Single und machst dir Gedanken um sowas?   
Respekt.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2012)

Überzeug mal nen Mädchen dir ein Sandwich zu machen, das ist schwieriger als sie davon zu überzeugen mit dir zu schlafen. Vorallem wenn du ein Mädchen haben musst was auch weiß was es in der Küche macht!


----------



## Noxiel (10. April 2012)

Ohh, wir reden vom Essen..... alles klar.


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du bist Single und machst dir Gedanken um sowas?


Prioritäten setzen!


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2012)

Ja das Sandwich wäre jetzt kein Problem, macht mich aber nicht satt :<


----------



## Noxiel (10. April 2012)

Ja nü... da ist guter Rat teuer. Jedes Mal wenn ich meine Frau nach einem Sandvich frage, schüttelt sie nur mitleidig den Kopf, lächelt kurz und entgegnet: "Nur in deinen Träumen!. 
Ein Brot kriege ich aber hin und wieder.

Dein Essensproblem, ich sitze eben vor einem Topf mit Fleischbrühe, in die ich zwei Nudelnester geschmissen habe. Schmeckt ganz ordentlich und haut kalorienmäßig nicht ganz so schwer rein. Wär das nix?


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2012)

Macht dich sowas satt?  Das dürfte deine Frage beantworten.
Aber mein Reis ist gleich gar, dann hab ich was zu futtern. Jedenfalls bin ich dann für ne Stunde zufrieden.


----------



## Noxiel (10. April 2012)

Eigentlich sollte ich um die Uhrzeit gar nichts mehr essen, aber ich bin schwach.....von daher war die dünne Suppe noch der beste Kompromiss zwischen Hunger stillen und Selbsthass.


----------



## H2OTest (10. April 2012)

hasst ihr mich, wenn ich sage, dass ich durch purers rumliegen ca 4 kilo abgenommen habe?


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2012)

An Muskeln? ;D

Ich haue mir jetzt die Dinger hier rein bis mein Essen am Start ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

Cool ;-) "Leicht und fit". Kalorien wie ne Tafel Schokolade.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hasst ihr mich, wenn ich sage, dass ich durch purers rumliegen ca 4 kilo abgenommen habe?



Ich auch & durch viel essen


----------



## Noxiel (10. April 2012)

Durch rumliegen Gewicht verlieren, ein Menscheitstraum wird wahr.... *suppe löffel*


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hasst ihr mich, wenn ich sage, dass ich durch purers rumliegen ca 4 kilo abgenommen habe?


Einfache Formel: Kalorienbedarf minus Kalorienzufuhr gleich Ab-/Zunahme. (auch wenn es natürlich 70% Ausnahmen gibt mit gestörtem Stoffwechsel... ganz klar) 

Erinnert mich an meine Mutter, die kürzlich fragte, ob sie mir das Buch "Abnehmen im Schlaf" geborgt hätte. Möge der liebe Herrgott oder ich mich selbst davor bewahren, nach ihr zu kommen. Figur wie eine Litfaßsäule - von vorn und im Profil das gleiche Bild.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Ja ich hab einen ziemlich hohen Stoffwechsel deswegen nehm ich vom rumliegen an


----------



## Dropz (10. April 2012)

Hiho


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

Hunger. Zuviel übers Essen geredet.

Geht gar nicht. Monk grad angefangen und was macht der? Kochen!


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Yorick grad mal angezockt macht super spaß


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. April 2012)

Abend zusammen =)


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Abend zusammen =)



MEINE BRILLE!


----------



## Dropz (10. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Yorick grad mal angezockt macht super spaß



ich werde in LoL gerade sowas von gepwnt


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





oder 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. April 2012)

wie ich diablo nicht mehr erwarten kann >.> immernoch ein monat


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. April 2012)

Das 2.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. April 2012)

War auch meine Wahl, sowohl optisch als auch der Bewaffnung wegen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2012)

Ja das erste sieht so klobig aus, das zweite einfach flinker und gefährlicher.


----------



## Olliruh (11. April 2012)

Yorick bockt so richtig


----------



## Deathstyle (11. April 2012)

Das zweite ist vorallem fragiler, aber ich steh nicht so auf Missiles als Bewaffnung und die zweite ist eher nen Bluthund, die fliegt eher näher ran und haut mit Turrets um sich 

Naja, das wird jedenfalls mein Ziel.


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2012)

Ich mag keine Raumschiffe die wie Hufeisen aussehen... :3


----------



## Dropz (11. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Yorick bockt so richtig



was kann er so ?


----------



## Deathstyle (11. April 2012)

Die anderen im Bunde wären die beiden..


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Eh und das erste Schiff, die Drake, sieht doch nicht aus wie ein Hufeisen


----------



## Olliruh (11. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> was kann er so ?



tote auferwecken


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2012)

Ich weiss nicht wie ich es nennen soll. Halt irgendwie "Wing A -zwischenraum - Wing B."^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2012)

Was istn das fürn Spiel? Die Dinger sehen nämlich schon iwie cool aus^^
(Erinnert mich an die zeit als ich massig Freelancer gezockt hab *g*)


----------



## Deathstyle (11. April 2012)

Ja ich weiß schon was du meinst ^^
@Brille
Das ist EVE Online


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß schon was du meinst ^^
> @Brille
> Das ist EVE Online


Hm hat ich doch richtig geraten... Das Spiel mit der steilsten Lernkurve xD


----------



## Deathstyle (11. April 2012)

Ich bin seit ner Woche dabei, wollte mich jetzt werben lassen+Account aktivieren und richtig durchstarten. Gefällt mir echt gut, ist aber was dran mit der ganzen Lernkurve, ist schon etwas wofür man sich Zeit nehmen sollte (nicht viel spielen, aber viel Konzentration aufbringen und mal ruhig was lesen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (11. April 2012)

Bin gerade auf einem anderen Stern.
Regina Spector

Mein Musikgeschmack war wohl immer irgendwie 'abseits'. Mein Vater hat in den 80ern meine Poster von der Wand gerissen und meine schwarzen Klamotten zerrissen. 'Mitgefühl' gab es erst, als er las, dass SEINE Lieblingsband Pink Floyd MEINER Lieblingsband The Cure das Bühnenequip für eine Tour geliehen hat.

Der Streit ist beigelegt und wir finden uns beide zwischen Gothic, Alternativ, Ska und Classic wieder. Aber wenn ich zum 40sten keine Konzertkarten für die oben erwähnte Dame bekomme, kann er seinen 60sten knicken! 

Edit: Kann er natürlich nicht knicken, Geschenk ist längst auserkoren. Mein Dad hat mit 19 Jahren 1972 in einem Film mitgespielt. Davon soll er eine Kopie erhalten. Leider ist der Film bisher nicht digitalisiert, daher kostet mich eine Kopie schlappe 400 Euro im Filmarchiv.
Er ist ein cooler Dad und er bekommt diesen Film (Dank an meine Kollegin, die für mich per Vitamin B im Filmarchiv recherchiert hat)


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich den Thread noch, wo man alte WoW Freunde suchen kann? Hab nach ihm gesucht, aber habe auch mit der SuFu nichts gefunden.


----------



## Dropz (11. April 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich den Thread noch, wo man alte WoW Freunde suchen kann? Hab nach ihm gesucht, aber habe auch mit der SuFu nichts gefunden.



Gibt jetzt einen eigenen Forenbereich dazu  Einfach im WoW Forum Register der zweite Bereich glaube ich


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2012)

aah, dankschön. Ich habe halt immer nur RDA gelesen. :3


----------



## Dropz (11. April 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> aah, dankschön. Ich habe halt immer nur RDA gelesen. :3



Hab mich auch erst sehr gewundert


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2012)

Argh, grad seltsames Geräusch direkt hinter mir gehört... Dreh mich um, hatte voll vergessen dass meine Katze hinter mir pennt! >_<


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Argh, grad seltsames Geräusch direkt hinter mir gehört... Dreh mich um, hatte voll vergessen dass meine Katze hinter mir pennt! >_<



Hat sie wieder genossen? :3


----------



## Dropz (11. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Argh, grad seltsames Geräusch direkt hinter mir gehört... Dreh mich um, hatte voll vergessen dass meine Katze hinter mir pennt! >_<



Meine hat neulich nachts das Bedürfnis verspürt unter mein Bett zu erbrechen


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2012)

Meine Katze liegt immer auf meine Kleider. Ich muss ihr immer eins meiner T-Shirts aufs Bett legen damit sie aufhört zu miauen.


----------



## Dropz (11. April 2012)

Meine sucht sich einfach jedwede Unterlage. Obgleich es ein Handtuch, ein T-Shirt oder ein Blatt Papier ist


----------



## Olliruh (11. April 2012)

Olé Schalke


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2012)

Garrr!

Ne Komplette Staffel Scimitars durch die verdammte PilotenNIKI verloren -.-


----------



## Konov (11. April 2012)

Abend zusammen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. April 2012)

Always look on the bright side of life, düdü, düdüdüDÜDÜ


----------



## Olliruh (11. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Always look on the bright side of life, düdü, düdüdüDÜDÜ



Kann man nicht laut genug sagen


----------



## Dropz (11. April 2012)

nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat sie wieder genossen? :3


Nene... Dann hätte ichs ja sofort ohne Umdrehen erkannt


----------



## iShock (11. April 2012)

mäh will auch ne katze x_x


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. April 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> mäh will auch ne katze x_x


Was hindert dich? Eltern? Mitbewohner? Allergie?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. April 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> mäh will auch ne katze x_x



/same, aber Eltern sagen "Für die hast du doch sowieso keine Zeit", und da ich spätestens Ende dieses Jahres ausziehe... Mh :/

Rein theoretisch könnte ich mir eine zulegen, aber naja.


----------



## Olliruh (11. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> /same, aber Eltern sagen "Für die hast du doch sowieso keine Zeit", und da ich spätestens Ende dieses Jahres ausziehe... Mh :/
> 
> Rein theoretisch könnte ich mir eine zulegen, aber naja.



Du hast doch schon ne Freundin


----------



## iShock (11. April 2012)

im Moment hindert mich der Vermieter - der lässt nur kleines Viehzeug a la Hase oder Meerschwein zu. Aber mir gehts da wie Shikari - werd wahrscheinlich auch bald ausziehn und dann kann ich mir hoffentlich eine hohlen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Du hast doch schon ne Freundin



Um die muss ich mich nicht aber immer... ok hast recht. 

Ne aber im Ernst, ich liebe Katzen


----------



## aufgeraucht (11. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ne aber im Ernst, ich liebe Katzen



Hm, ich hatte mal eine Katze. Naja, nicht meine, sie bzw er (Kater) wurde mitgebracht .. WG. Wir mochten uns beide nicht und wussten uns aus dem Weg zu gehen. Einmal hat er mich aber vor dem Ruin gerettet. Lag im Bett und das Tierchen mauzte wie blöde. Ich hab gemeckert und gezetert, nix half. Bin aufgesprungen und runter gegangen, wollte ihm ehrlich gesagt eine überpelzen. Da saß er vorm Herd und hat die rotglühende E-Herd-Platte angemauzt.

Gab viele Leckerlis und einen Platz am Fußende des Bettes ;-)

R.I.P. kleiner Kater.


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2012)

KRÜPPELKEILE


----------



## Noxiel (12. April 2012)

Ich schaue einen Shoujo-Anime und stehe dazu. Lebt damit!   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qr8BSQRrtJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. April 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich schaue einen Shoujo-Anime und stehe dazu. Lebt damit!



Hab draufgeklickt. Zwei Erkenntnisse: Geschmäcker sind verschieden und ich habe gestern DEUTLICH zu laut Musik gehört. Es kam fast in Zimmerlautstärke aus den rumliegenden Kopfhörern.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dXxuQfzohck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sup?


----------



## Kamsi (12. April 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich schaue einen Shoujo-Anime und stehe dazu. Lebt damit!



Sh&#333;jo-Manga (jap. &#23569;&#22899;&#28459;&#30011;, Mädchencomic) sind japanische Comics, die speziell für heranwachsende Mädchen im Alter von etwa sechs bis achtzehn Jahren gezeichnet werden.


----------



## H2OTest (12. April 2012)

Es is' der Gigolo im Kimono Der deine Biatch rigoros zum Deepthroaten zwingt und welches lied ?


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. April 2012)

@Sh1k4ri
am Ende des Videos bekommt der Begriff 'unterbelichtet' noch eine zusätzliche Note


----------



## win3ermute (12. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> [...] ich habe gestern DEUTLICH zu laut Musik gehört. Es kam fast in Zimmerlautstärke aus den rumliegenden Kopfhörern.



Jaja, der Rum


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2012)

Ich könnte mich jedes mal aufs neue totlachen  Weil genau solche Heinis hier rumlaufen (nicht sooo extrem lustig, aber genau so dumm...  )


----------



## Noxiel (12. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Sh&#333;jo-Manga (jap. &#23569;&#22899;&#28459;&#30011;, Mädchencomic) sind japanische Comics, die speziell für heranwachsende Mädchen im Alter von etwa sechs bis achtzehn Jahren gezeichnet werden.


Merke, auch Wiki ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.    
 Shoujo ist ein Genre, dass altersübergreifend allgemein Werke für ein weibliches Publikum bezeichnet und in Japan nicht speziell für heranwachsene Jugendliche gezeichnet wird.


----------



## Legendary (12. April 2012)

BUSINESS MIT JETLÄÄHÄHÄHÄHG *brüll*


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. April 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Jaja, der Rum


Hööm, verdammt gutes Gedächtnis^^
Naja, Leben ist kein Ponyhof. Grad verkauft sich auf meinem Server ein Tank für 20G (Cata nHC). Mag ihm fast was ohne Gegenleistung zuschieben.

Muss mal die Screen-Anordnung wechseln. Buffed first target, WoW auf den anderen Schirm. Buffed bietet grad die bessere Unterhaltung  

Edit: Näää, brauch beide Screens für WoW, Jäger mit Rhino in der Ini.


----------



## Dropz (12. April 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. April 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Merke, auch Wiki ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.
> Shoujo ist ein Genre, dass altersübergreifend allgemein Werke für ein weibliches Publikum bezeichnet und in Japan nicht speziell für heranwachsene Jugendliche gezeichnet wird.



Nun ja, es steht jedem frei, einen Artikel auf Wikipedia zu bearbeiten.


----------



## Noxiel (12. April 2012)

Nein, solange es noch mehr Möglichkeiten zur Quellenforschung gibt, opfere ich doch nicht meine Zeit dafür auf Wiki Artikel zu verbessern.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> BUSINESS MIT JETLÄÄHÄHÄHÄHG *brüll*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nyrcAPJSRJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (12. April 2012)

Mondfinsternis! <3

Knapp 4 Minuten übele Doubletime Punchlines.


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2012)

Ich mag den Anfang nicht 

Irgendwie rappt der garnicht so schnell,das ist nur durch den beat so schnell geschnitten


----------



## Reflox (12. April 2012)

Der Song ist Kollegah only?^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G_2_qxNNI24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



:3


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2012)

Hab mich vertan


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2012)

Ja Reflox Shimmy ist auch sehr nice, ich mag seine Stimme 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x746BcuJFdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. April 2012)

Ich bin altbacken, geb ich zu. Beeindruckende Geschwindigkeit, aber wenn am Ende nur 'Schwester' 'fi**en' 'Mutter' 'fi**en' ''Brüder' 'Missgeburt' rumkommt, ist es nicht ganz meins 
Da hör ich mir Noxiels Link lieber nochmal an


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2012)

Wenn wir schon über Flow reden darf einer ja nicht fehlen 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Sp6RWTEPBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2012)

Olli ist raus.


----------



## Reflox (12. April 2012)

HÖFTBÖFÖHL ISCH FÜCKE DüSCH

Ich glaube, wenn der mir auf der Strasse begegnen würde, müsste ich mich kapput lachen. Auch wenn mir ein Messer im Bauch steckt, ich könnte nich aufhören. xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Ju4U4cZz-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe ihn /no homo :3


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yy_vADNctgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




der hafftbefehl part kann man ja ausblenden weil der eh erst am ende ist. 

Ansonsten mein absolutes lieblings 'Rap'-Lied


----------



## Reflox (12. April 2012)

Zurzeit mein Lieblingsrap




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3b54m8LY_LI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. April 2012)

Und ich hab gehofft, hier noch eine Begleitung fürs Regina Spektor Konzert in Berlin zu finden, nachdem all meine Bekannten dankend abgelehnt haben.
Hätte die Karte sogar spendiert... falsches Forum  

Interessiert keine Sau (ausser mich), aber ich will auch mal nen Video ins Forum spammen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-yExkPz6Ei4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2012)

Evergreen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dRMAPBHvatE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2012)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend meine verehrten Mitschwärmer.

*posting like a sir*


----------



## H2OTest (12. April 2012)

edit: ... link geht net Schiller mit Schiller

ich hore auch andere musik


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2012)

Ich höre eigentlich auch weniger Rap...

z.b. auch sowat





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=312Sb-2PovA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




YOLO here, YOLO there, YOLO EVERYWHERE!


----------



## H2OTest (12. April 2012)

youonly live oncesojust go fuck a duck ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2012)

Or press the spacebar more often?


----------



## Legendary (12. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich bin altbacken, geb ich zu. Beeindruckende Geschwindigkeit, aber wenn am Ende nur 'Schwester' 'fi**en' 'Mutter' 'fi**en' ''Brüder' 'Missgeburt' rumkommt, ist es nicht ganz meins



Kollegah rappt nicht übers Mutter fic*en...dazu muss man sich auch mal seine Texte anhören. Er hat geniale Vergleiche und ist raptechnisch auf einem verdammt hohen Niveau. Und Kollegah ist frauenverachtend, das ist nunmal Zuhälterrap. Durch seine Arroganz macht ihn das aber ziemlich genial. Bin auch keine 16 mehr, also kein pubertierender Fanboi der viele Schimpfwörter cool finden muss.

EDIT: Reflox, das Lied ist ja cool.  Genetikk hat irgendwie einen interessanten Style, Selfmade Records!


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und Kollegah ist frauenverachtend, das ist nunmal Zuhälterrap.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (12. April 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Zurzeit mein Lieblingsrap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sie sir , haben einen guten musikgeschmack


----------



## Legendary (12. April 2012)

Haha. 


Ja ich weiß das du eine Frau bist, es gibt auch durchaus Frauen die sich sowas freiwillig reinziehen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. April 2012)

bekommt noch jemand hier im forum ne viruswarnung? css?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> bekommt noch jemand hier im forum ne viruswarnung? css?


http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/196087-virus-beim-addon-download-auf-buffed-information/

(Unten + 2. Seite)


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Haha.
> Ja ich weiß das du eine Frau bist, es gibt auch durchaus Frauen die sich sowas freiwillig reinziehen.



Über Geschmack und so weiter und so fort...  

Habe meine Kassetten(!) mit The Cure, Bauhaus, Toxedomoon, Mother Destruction, Blutharsch und paradise Lost gefüllt. Man (frau) hört die seltsamsten Dinge.

Wir sind ja keine Spießer... nur altbacken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man, ist das lange her...


----------



## Reflox (12. April 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> sie sir , haben einen guten musikgeschmack



Hehe danke 

Auch geil ist das hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v67qFSPC2Hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



JAWs Texte sind einfach unantastbar. Auch Absztrakkt hat gute Texte.


----------



## win3ermute (12. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Toxedomoon



Das nimmste zurück! Die Jungs um Blaine R. Reininger und Winston Tong hießen immer noch Tuxedomoon.

Reiningers großartige Live-Version von "What use?":

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEvs3mrTHes[/youtube]

Und natürlich einer der schönsten Songs aller Zeiten:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2xs8NauMNk[/youtube]

Die Scheiben seinerzeit totgehört - meine "Helden" waren dennoch Joy Division und die Fields...


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. April 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das nimmste zurück!



 sorry, war in Gedanken schon beim Spätkauf (Kaffee alle, so komm ich morgens nicht aus dem Haus)

Jaaa, Joy Division :-) Ebenso wie Ton, Steine, Scherben leider in warme Luft aufgegangen á la New Order / Rio Reiser.
Siouxsie.. naja, war wahrscheinlich eher ne Mädchenband, wenn es sowas schon gab. 

Edit: Erinnere mich an eine Dead can Dance-Story... 'ey musste dir anhören, dead can dance' 'hää, vater kann tanzen?'
Erinnert sich noch jemand an Anne Clark? Saß mit ihr im Hotelzimmer nach nem Konzert und haben mit der Band Sekt geschlürft. Ein episches Gefühl, dass man sich heute kaum mehr vorstellen kann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0vyrgy_cnXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KEJDy2U7h90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=neWmXBU1Sik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




mit das beste von jaw
die sachen mit pcp sind auch geil


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Tuxedomoon.



War das nicht der... einzige(?) "männliche" Protagonist bei Sailor Moon?


----------



## Ogil (12. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Edit: Erinnere mich an eine Dead can Dance-Story... 'ey musste dir anhören, dead can dance' 'hää, vater kann tanzen?'
> Erinnert sich noch jemand an Anne Clark? Saß mit ihr im Hotelzimmer nach nem Konzert und haben mit der Band Sekt geschlürft. Ein episches Gefühl, dass man sich heute kaum mehr vorstellen kann.


Erst koederst Du win3ermute und nun versuchst Du auch mich noch aus der Reserve zu locken! Fehlt nicht viel und wir werden uns beim Entenfuettern ueber die Fruehrente austauschen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2012)

Achja, wenn wir schon bei Musik sind 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YMsmF-UBddw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (12. April 2012)

Ich versteh den Zusammenhang zwischen Deiner Aussage und dem Video nicht


----------



## win3ermute (12. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Jaaa, Joy Division :-) Ebenso wie Ton, Steine, Scherben leider in warme Luft aufgegangen á la New Order / Rio Reiser.



Na, New Order haben immerhin die schönsten und komplexesten Popsongs überhaupt gemacht. Deren Alben habe ich später auch totgehört, bis sie in späteren Zeiten tatsächlich langweilig wurden. Ich bin da hörmäßig wenig eingeschränkt (außer bei Rap. Da halte ich es mit Bruce Willis Charakter aus "Last Boy Scout", als ihn jemand schreien hören möchte: "Play some Rap Music...").



> Siouxsie.. naja, war wahrscheinlich eher ne Mädchenband, wenn es sowas schon gab.



Da Robert Smith ja nicht nur zu The Cure, sondern auch zu Siouxsie gehörte, waren die Fans damals ziemlich deckungsgleich. Songs wie "Israel" gehörten eigentlich neben dem "Passenger"-Cover zu jeder halbwegs gelungenen Party. Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich kaum Mädels, die damals Platten von Siouxsie im Schrank hatten.

Noch was außergewöhnliches aus der Zeit; leider viel zu wenig beachtet:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6f62C9RvriA[/youtube]

Und nochmals Tuxedomoon - der Song wird nie langweilig:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCN5vseO1xs[/youtube]

Edit:


> Edit: Erinnere mich an eine Dead can Dance-Story... 'ey musste dir anhören, dead can dance' 'hää, vater kann tanzen?'



Auch großartige "Band". Lisa Gerrards Stimme kennen leider heute die meisten nur wegen irgendwelchen Soundtracks wie "Gladiator" oder "Man on Fire".



> Erinnert sich noch jemand an Anne Clark? Saß mit ihr im Hotelzimmer nach nem Konzert und haben mit der Band Sekt geschlürft. Ein episches Gefühl, dass man sich heute kaum mehr vorstellen kann.



Selbstverständlich! Ebenfalls totgehört von "Homecoming" bis "Our Darkness" etc. Mehrmals live gesehen, die Dame.


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2012)

Meine absolute Lieblingsband ist und bleibt Green Day


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> und nun versuchst Du auch mich noch aus der Reserve zu locken!



Zum Thema Anne Clark muss ich jedoch einen Fehltritt eingestehen. Gab ein Konzert in Berlin, erinner mich nicht, wie die Location hieß, Arena oder sonstewas. Mein ERSTES und EINZIGES Anne Clark-Konzert, das ich vorzeitig verlassen habe. Ihr Plattenkonzern hatte ihr aufgetragen, ihre Musik etwas "massentauglicher" zu machen. Es kam die typische 'Vogel-im-Reifen-schlägt-gegen-den-Radkasten'-Nummer bei raus. UTZ UTZ UTZ. Bahhh.

Aber ein paar Jahre später war ich wieder versöhnt. Geiles Konzert und mir läuft ein Typ über den Weg. Kinnlade runter, hinterher. 'Gi....?!?' 'Äh, Ka....?'. Nach sage und scheibe 15 Jahren läuft mir einer aus der Lehrlingszeit über den Weg. Und ausser dem Kinnbart sah alles an ihm aus wie früher. 

Auf TUxedomoom kam ich wegen 'No Tears'. Schäbige Disco in Bamberg, hielt nur einen Abend, der Song hielt Jahre. (Grad nochmal angehört, immer noch geil. Ich lob mir youtube, wenn man kein Bock hat, hunderte CD-Rücken zu 'scannen')


----------



## Ogil (13. April 2012)

Anne Clark war halt nochmal etwas populaerer als ein paar ihrer Lieder auf Techno getrimmt wurden und als Techno noch "in" war in D. Ich war spaeter nach der "Just after sunset"-Platte auf einem Konzert, das war eher klein, in der Provinz - und ziemlich gut. Und das ist jetzt auch schon wieder 10 Jahre her :<


----------



## win3ermute (13. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ihr Plattenkonzern hatte ihr aufgetragen, ihre Musik etwas "massentauglicher" zu machen. Es kam die typische 'Vogel-im-Reifen-schlägt-gegen-den-Radkasten'-Nummer bei raus. UTZ UTZ UTZ. Bahhh.



Ich entsinne mich mit Grauen, diese "Bearbeitungen" ebenfalls gehört zu haben. Dabei waren die Sachen mit David Harrow kommerziell genug (nicht falsch verstehen - ich fand die Harrow-Sachen großartig).



> Auf TUxedomoom kam ich wegen 'No Tears'. Schäbige Disco in Bamberg, hielt nur einen Abend, der Song hielt Jahre.



Das war ja auch sowas wie ihr "größter Hit". Das wurde in jeder Indie-Disco gespielt, die was auf sich hielt, obwohl es die Platte seinerzeit gerade 100 mal oder so gab. Ähnlich wie die "Clan of Xymox"-EP "Goin' round", die ja zu perversen Sammlerkursen gehandelt wurde. 

Was von der guten Anne mit Harrow:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU1d2Pn5ll8[/youtube]


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. April 2012)

Hatte mal nen Konzert mit Anne Clark, bei dem sie als Band ausschließlich Musikstudenten dabei hatte. Das war wirklich grandios. Handmade-Percussions, Saxophon etc.

IRGENDWO in dieser Wohnung liegt so eine Bierglasrosette (also dieses Serviettendingens, dass manchmal um Stielbiergläser gefädelt ist) mit ihrer Adresse drauf. Wenn ich sie finde, muss ich ihr mal danken für die coole Zeit, die mir ihre Songs auf Konzerten und Discos mit Namen wie "Schlachthof", "Retorte" und "Ackerkeller" bereitet haben.

So, und jetzt versau ich es mir mit allen hier: war live dabei, eigens dafür nach London gejettet.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=laOTwxhmsyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2012)

Lachis Avatar passt perfekt wenn ich grad hier die Einträge lese.


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. April 2012)

Ach es kommt noch besser: Augen auf den Mann mit dem Schellenkranz gerichtet. Teuflisch.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W9EQAS9be9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für dieses Konzert lass ich jedes Anne Clark, Cure etc-Konzert in Vergessenheit geraten (fast). Am Ende hört man mich übrigens frenetisch applaudieren. Zumindest irgendwo in der Masse.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. April 2012)

Jotta und Aligatoah? Was isn hier los, geil


----------



## win3ermute (13. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> So, und jetzt versau ich es mir mit allen hier: war live dabei, eigens dafür nach London gejettet.



Warum "versauen"? Die einzigen größeren Anschaffungen in Sachen Musik bei mir in letzter Zeit kamen komplett aus dem Klassik- und Jazz-Bereich (auch Neo-Klassik wie Kancheli und Paert). 
Das da oben ist immer noch erheblich besser (und zwar sehr erheblich) als das ewig gleiche Trailer-Musik-Genudel wie "New World Music", "Two Steps from Hell", "Globus" und wie die ganzen Werbemusik-Macher, die teilweise so hoch bejubelt werden, alle heißen.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. April 2012)

Ich mach mal mit.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qwa5K6i-AJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (13. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qx9aTwVP2Fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich will auch


----------



## Deathstyle (13. April 2012)

As I Lay Dying hab ich immer gemacht und die wurden immer so verschrien - scheiß Musiknazis 
An Ocean Between Us ist genial.

Wo wir gerade bei Musik sind:
Man kann den neusten Track von Hadouken! umsonst laden.
http://hadouken.com/parasite


----------



## Olliruh (13. April 2012)

Hadouken ist der hammer ! 

As I Lay Dying find ich nur das sich jedes Lied gleich anhört


----------



## Deathstyle (13. April 2012)

Bei solchen Themen bin ich immer völlig überfordert - ich finde zuviel Musik geil um alles anzubringen 
Aber es ist Sommer (also sogut wie!) und die Musik richtet sich jetzt wieder danach.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2012)

Jep Hadouken sind echt klasse... Nur nervts irgendwie, dass man sich Mecha Love nicht im dt. iTunes Store runterladen kann 
For the Masses musste ich auch erstmal im Saturn bestellen lassen. (Genauso wie bei Dropkick Murphys meinten die, dass die sowas spezielles normalerweise nicht im Sortiment haben o_O)


----------



## Deathstyle (13. April 2012)

..und dann wundern sich die Einzelhändler wieso sie keine Chance gegen Konzerne wie Amazon haben.
Die haben nie das da was man möchte, nie.


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. April 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Die einzigen größeren Anschaffungen in Sachen Musik bei mir in letzter Zeit kamen komplett aus dem Klassik- und Jazz-Bereich



Yeahaaaa! Ein Einaudi-Fan!! Der einzige, den ich nun (mehr oder minder) kenne, den ich nicht selbst missioniert habe...

Ein Abend, der noch nicht zu Ende sein sollte. Sudoku in der einen, Fernbedienung in der anderen Hand. Zapp rum, zapp weiter, zapp zurück. Was das? _Ludovico Einaudi_ ins Sudoku gekritzelt. Nächsten Tag ALLES bei amazon geordert. Nette Sachen reichen per Download, GUTES will ich auf CD. Also hatte ich ein halbes Dutzend CDs zwei Tage später.

Stetig Homepage gecheckt, irgendwann sah ich, dass er in London spielt, 2. März, Tickets geordert, meine Mom angerufen und ihr gesagt, sie solle sich den Tag freihalten. Ich hätte da was zum Geburtstag, wofür sie Zeit, Zahnbürste und Ausweis braucht. Hotel, Flug und ein unvergesslicher Abend gebucht. Halbes Jahr später kam er nach Berlin. Solo, nicht ganz so fett wie in London (diesmal auch meinen Dad mitgenommen) und im Sommer letzten Jahres kam er nach Potsdam. Besetzung wie in London, chaotisches Wetter, Publikum ausser sich. Geil, geil, geil. 

Bin wie ein Teenie, Autogramme, Tourposter an der Tür.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2012)

Was ich aber bei Hadouken noch dazusagen muss - Ohne das Forum hier wäre ich wohl nicht auf die gekommen.
Das wurde hier mal vor Jahren gepostet und klang einfach super - Gleiche Geschichte mit Enter Shikari.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t1LOglE8bPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hör ich momentan viel, find ihn richtig stark.
Chillig.

/e
Das Video sehe ich aber gerade zum ersten mal, wie geil! Marsimoto yüah!


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das Video sehe ich aber gerade zum ersten mal, wie geil! Marsimoto yüah!


Sowas wie bei 1:02 min muss man einfach abräumen  

Musikalisch um Längen besser (für meinen Geschmack) als Motherfucker-Gangster-Zeug. 

/e Danke für den Ohrwurm heute Nacht. Hoffe nur, die Bratwurstszenen begleiten mich nicht durch meine Träume ;-)


----------



## Deathstyle (13. April 2012)

Wenn hier keine beschwerden kommen müssen wir halt das Niveau senken!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kFdyS3fJbgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Haha ich liebe diese Jungs.


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. April 2012)

Wollte grad gemeinsam mit dir am Niveau abwärts drehen und auf eine Oi-Band von nem Kumpel verlinken. Aber siehe selbst, was die Anfrage "Pralle Oiter" in Sachen Youtube bringt


----------



## Kamsi (13. April 2012)

hoch mit dem niveau ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vg4DwlVaqyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. April 2012)

Mensch, da findet man nichts was einen.. befriedigt?
Ach aus der Nummer komme ich ja eh nichtmehr raus, ich hau mich hin!


----------



## win3ermute (13. April 2012)

Zur Niveau-Anhebung und zum wachmachen:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vMdva1Pgzg[/youtube]


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> ich hau mich hin!


Ich auch und ich verabschiede mich mit etwas Werbung für meinem ehemaligen Pubertäts-Post-Gothic-Mate Oli (der einzige Mensch, der einen Chili-Döner in 1 1/2 min einsaugen konnte)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LqZH0eAeVm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mit 140.000 google-Treffern hat er es doch recht weit gebracht.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. April 2012)

Schön, eine meiner absoluten Lieblingsbands zum Zähneputzen. 
Schade das es sie nichtmehr gibt


----------



## Olliruh (13. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o2atF1NlLWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schade das sich die Jungs aufgelöst haben


----------



## Deathstyle (13. April 2012)

Ja, Alexisonfire haben mich auch gute 10 Jahre begleitet <3

Dafür gibts die Jungs hier wieder!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sZX0m0vbsIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (13. April 2012)

I like trains 

Olli! Hol den Panzer, den Vodka und die AK! Heute Russland morgen die ganze Welt! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MRFDnfCPzpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. April 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> War das nicht der... einzige(?) "männliche" Protagonist bei Sailor Moon?



Grad beim Xenon abschlachten ist's mir eingefallen, der Typ hieß 'Tuxedo Mask' ^^"


----------



## Konov (13. April 2012)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. April 2012)

Nabend.

Bin sowas von träge. Halber Liter Kaffee hinterließ keine Wirkung. Ich mach mir mal einen Espresso.
Liegt wohl am reichhaltigen Thailändischen Essen.


----------



## schneemaus (14. April 2012)

Leute ehrlich... Wieso testen die Leute nicht mal in Botgames oder Koop-Games die kostenlosen Champs der Woche, die sie noch nicht gespielt haben, bevor sie damit in richtige Games gehen? Jetzt schon viele, viele Games gehabt, wo sich die Leute anscheinend dachten "Höhö, lustiger Gragas mit seinem lustigen Bierbauch und seinem lustigen Fass, höhö, spiel ich den mal, is schon nich so schwer" und wir nur auf die Schnauze kriegen. Moah. Ich geh dann mal die neuste Folge Edna bricht aus LP von Gronkh gucken.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. April 2012)

Es failen immer nur die Anderen 
Lösung für das Problem? Spielt kein Public.


----------



## Skatero (14. April 2012)

Es ist ja eher lustig, dass sie einen neuen Champion spielen und dann anscheinend manchmal alles vergessen und wie auf Stufe 1 spielen.


----------



## Kamsi (14. April 2012)

vieleicht spielen manche dieses warcraft tower defense aus spass und nur nebenbei ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich mach mir mal einen Espresso.


Das war eine wirklich schlechte Idee. Ich bin hellwach, keine Lust zum daddeln, hier ist nicht mehr viel los und ich gucke eine total beknackte Gerichtsshow.


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. April 2012)

Ich werde müde, ein Segen. Hatte mich kurz zum daddeln durchgerungen. Erster Invite und ich stand direkt vor dem Endboss, zweiten Invite wegen Lustlosigkeit nicht angenommen. Bevor die Bettmilben verhungern, werfe ich mich ihnen zum Frass auf die Matratze. Gute Nacht und guten Morgen an die Frühaufsteher.


----------



## zoizz (14. April 2012)

Mich überkommt der Eindruck, es wird ruhiger hier im allgemeinen - ist denn schon Sommer?


----------



## Konov (14. April 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Mich überkommt der Eindruck, es wird ruhiger hier im allgemeinen - ist denn schon Sommer?



Ne nur Samstag Abend. Hälfte der Buffed Belegschaft zockt WoW, andere hälfte ist feiern und der intellektuelle Rest tippt sich hier die Finger wund.


----------



## H2OTest (14. April 2012)

und konov ist noch da ...


----------



## Konov (14. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> und konov ist noch da ...



Und H20 auch


----------



## H2OTest (14. April 2012)

^^


----------



## Xidish (14. April 2012)

<- auch abundzu ... 

Guck mir gerade nebenbei n bissle Raab an (komisch, obwohl ich den nicht ab kann ..)


----------



## Konov (14. April 2012)

Ja schaue auch Raab nebenbei, leider net so prall heute, weil Raab sich verletzt hat am Knie und das Mountainbike Spiel dadurch ausgefallen ist.


----------



## Highgrunt (14. April 2012)

Man könnte darauf kommen, das ist dein Lieblingsspiel.


----------



## Kamsi (14. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ne nur Samstag Abend. Hälfte der Buffed Belegschaft zockt WoW, andere hälfte ist feiern und der intellektuelle Rest tippt sich hier die Finger wund.



<<< sw:tor


----------



## Konov (14. April 2012)

Highgrunt schrieb:


> Man könnte darauf kommen, das ist dein Lieblingsspiel.



naja, ich weiß ja nicht wie es ausgesehen hätte, aber wär bestimmt lustig gewesen. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. April 2012)

sup? 

Hier schein wohl nichts mehr los zu sein :/


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2012)

Nabend 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


musste es einfach hier posten :3


----------



## Konov (16. April 2012)

Abend


----------



## zoizz (16. April 2012)

Noch vier Tage bis Wochenende ...


nabend


----------



## Reflox (16. April 2012)

Noch 6 Tage Ferien...


----------



## iShock (16. April 2012)

mäh du glückspilz  - naja wenigstens kann ich morgen ganze 15 minuten länger schlafen


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2012)

So und ab heute bin ich verheiratet


----------



## Zangor (16. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> So und ab heute bin ich verheiratet



Da würde mir dann aber was besseres einfallen als hier zu posten... 

Glückwunsch


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2012)

Wird verschoben weil Madame krank ist ._. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


komisches kinn hat sie aber


----------



## Deathstyle (16. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> So und ab heute bin ich verheiratet



..Opfer?
Eww!


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. April 2012)

Überleg mir ob ich mir ne Protektorenjacke kaufe fürs MTB, aber die kostet 80 Euro und bis ich im tiefen Pfälzer Wald bin, wo man downhill fahren kann, bin ich schon ne Stunde unterwegs... aber die sieht echt genial aus. Aber lohnt sich wohl nicht wirklich.


----------



## H2OTest (17. April 2012)

wild gestikulierenden Rundballtretern zugucken 


@Ceiwyn link?


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> So und ab heute bin ich verheiratet



oh noez


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. April 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/protectWEAR-Protektorenjacke-Protektorenhemd-WPJ-301/dp/B001TOKHEA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334691792&sr=8-1


----------



## Konov (17. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Überleg mir ob ich mir ne Protektorenjacke kaufe fürs MTB, aber die kostet 80 Euro und bis ich im tiefen Pfälzer Wald bin, wo man downhill fahren kann, bin ich schon ne Stunde unterwegs... aber die sieht echt genial aus. Aber lohnt sich wohl nicht wirklich.



Nope, lohnt sich net, es sei denn du ballerst wirklich im Bikepark runter...

Was für ein Bike fährst du nochmal? Solange man nicht richtig Downhill oder Freeride fährt sind die ganzen Protektorenklamotten eigentlich überflüssig.
Gut wer die Sicherheit braucht und das Geld gern hat, kann auch mit Fullface zum Einkaufen fahren 

Für AM oder Enduro Touren sind Knie und Ellbogenschoner empfehlenswert aber das wars auch schon.


edit: Und ja, sie sieht gut aus, aber nur wenn man Superman spielen will. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. April 2012)

Fürs Motorrad ist die aber nicht zu gebrauchen leider. Die zerlegt sich schon bei Tempo 30. Doof.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. April 2012)

Ich finde ne Hose persönlich wichtiger.


----------



## Konov (17. April 2012)

Die Sicherheit der Klötze geht vor! ^^


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2012)

Jogging Hose ist doch am besten, man solls ja bequem haben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> komisches kinn hat sie aber



Damit einen schönen guten Abend


----------



## Olliruh (17. April 2012)




----------



## Konov (17. April 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jogging Hose ist doch am besten, man solls ja bequem haben



Da es hier aber ums Biken ging, kannste das komplett knicken. ^^
Die bleibt nur in der Kette hängen, man schwitzt sich nen Ast, man sieht aus wie ein Camper aus den 80ern auf seinem Hollandrad UND du hast keine Sicherheit. 
Wenn du Pech hast rutscht dir das Ding sogar in die Kniekehlen und du stürzt in Unterhose.


----------



## Noxiel (17. April 2012)

Meine Güte, die bayrische Abwehr hatte ja eben mehr Lücken als ein Schweizer Käse. Buuhh buuhh buhh!


----------



## Deathstyle (17. April 2012)

Boardshorts ftw!


----------



## Konov (17. April 2012)

Ich esse jetzt zwei Nutella-Toasts!


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Da es hier aber ums Biken ging, kannste das komplett knicken. ^^
> Die bleibt nur in der Kette hängen, man schwitzt sich nen Ast, man sieht aus wie ein Camper aus den 80ern auf seinem Hollandrad UND du hast keine Sicherheit.
> Wenn du Pech hast rutscht dir das Ding sogar in die Kniekehlen und du stürzt in Unterhose.



Achwas, hauptsache sie ist bequem.


----------



## Olliruh (17. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
beste wo gibt ,für alles !


----------



## Konov (17. April 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Achwas, hauptsache sie ist bequem.



Die Ansicht vertrete ich, was alle anderen Klamotten betrifft


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khkJsp-zZik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




2:08

ich bin gestorben vor lachen xD nur noch 1223 leben übrig...


----------



## Noxiel (17. April 2012)

Ich wußte, dass ich die Hose schonmal in ähnlicher Form wo gesehen habe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..oder aber am besten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (17. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VsF0HS6CjOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


haha wie geil xD


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2012)

Arosk wins..


----------



## Konov (17. April 2012)

Ich fahr meistens mit den Shorts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Manchmal aber auch mit älteren die schon aussehen wie ausgeschissen. Da sie aber im Wald sowieso immer wieder dreckig werden ist es auch wumpe.


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2012)

also am liebsten trag ich ja hosen
..
..
die nicht da sind




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2012)

Bei diesen Temperaturen doch ein wenig kalt oder nicht ?


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2012)

ich hab ne heizung, ganz tolle sache


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Meine Güte, die bayrische Abwehr hatte ja eben mehr Lücken als ein Schweizer Käse. Buuhh buuhh buhh!



Seit dem Gegentor ja, in der 1. HZ hat sie recht sicher gestanden. Und man muss immer dabei bedenken, dass man gegen die gefährlichste Offensive der Welt spielt (zumindest rein von den erzielten Toren).


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seit dem Gegentor ja, in der 1. HZ hat sie recht sicher gestanden. Und man muss immer dabei bedenken, dass man gegen die gefährlichste Offensive der Welt spielt (zumindest rein von den erzielten Toren).






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2012)

FC BAYERN, STERN DES SÜDENS, DU WIRST NIEMALS UNTERGEHN' !!


----------



## Olliruh (17. April 2012)

Kill it with fire and hate


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2012)

Alter... was für ein abnormales Foul von diesen Marcelo -.- Vorhin Ramos, nun der Typ. Da kann man auch gut und gerne mal glatt Rot zeigen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Alter... was für ein abnormales Foul von diesen Marcelo -.- Vorhin Ramos, nun der Typ. Da kann man auch gut und gerne mal glatt Rot zeigen.



Stimmt, aber Müller hat auch ein wenig übertrieben, ich dachte erst, bei ihm wär was gebrochen. Kurz darauf steht er wieder .... aber naja.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber Müller hat auch ein wenig übertrieben, ich dachte erst, bei ihm wär was gebrochen. Kurz darauf steht er wieder .... aber naja.



Das Foul hat da einfach nichts zu suchen. Absolut gar nichts. Schon Ramos hat vorhin mit seiner heftigen Grätsche von hinten komplett übertrieben. Aber das ist man ja von Madrid gewohnt bzw. wenn der Trainer Mourinho dahinter steht...


----------



## Olliruh (17. April 2012)

mimimimi


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> mimimimi



Wo ist eigentlich Schalke 04? Ach ja stimmt, ausgeschieden aus der Europa League.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> mimimimi



Ach Habibi 

Ein Finale Barca - FC Bayern wäre interessant... aber soweit sind wa noch nicht ^^


----------



## Xidish (17. April 2012)

Bayern war mit seinen Fouls auch nicht besser - vor allem das Letzte von Ribbery aus Rache heraus.
Bin von keinem Fan (Spanier sowieso nicht) - freue mich aber dennoch mehr über den Sieg der Bayern.


----------



## Olliruh (17. April 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Schalke 04? Ach ja stimmt, ausgeschieden aus der Europa League.



letztes Jahr habt ihr aber ganz schön gemimimimit


----------



## Xidish (17. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> letztes Jahr ..


Letztes Jahr? - habe da Schalke am Ende auch nicht mehr gesehen. 

*edit:* Na Ok, sie sind leider im HF mit 6:1 rausgeflogen als letzte deutsche Mannschaft.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Bayern war mit seinen Fouls auch nicht besser - vor allem das Letzte von Ribbery aus Rache heraus.
> Bin von keinem Fan (Spanier sowieso nicht) - freue mich aber dennoch mehr über den Sieg der Bayern.



Die Fouls war aber nie so hart an der Grenze. An der Mittellinie bei der Ballannahme jemanden von hinten mit voller Wucht reinzugrätschen, das IST einfach glattrot. Und das Foul von Marcelo war genauso unnötig in dieser Situation und er hatte nicht einmal annähernd die Chance an den Ball ranzukommen. 



Olliruh schrieb:


> letztes Jahr habt ihr aber ganz schön gemimimimit



Ich? Nö, ich freue mich für jeden deutschen Verein, der in Europa weiterkommt. Außer, wenn man halt blöd kommt...


----------



## Deathstyle (17. April 2012)

Bayern gegen Barca wird ungefähr so interessant wie Walter Röhrl im Quattro gegen mich mitm Bollerwagen.


----------



## Olliruh (17. April 2012)

jaja veve





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nGc0BAZIcLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uKJeLG8-M5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Im Sessel chillen


----------



## Edou (17. April 2012)

Ich bin kein Bayern fan, ich bin Schalker. Aber Bayern 4 Championsleague winner. 
Als letzte deutsche Mannschaft, und lass sie wenigstens as Double machen, wenn die Borussia schon wieder Meister machen muss^^.

Und zumindest Bayern besser als BArca, hilft der gesammten Liga.


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2012)

warum funktioniert proxtube nicht mit https? <.<


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2012)

Wir sollten hier weiter reden wird ja schon sehr OT ... 
Demnächst kommt noch ne Hupe an die Krücke  und vllt wird sie noch mehr verziert


----------



## Konov (18. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wir sollten hier weiter reden wird ja schon sehr OT ...
> Demnächst kommt noch ne Hupe an die Krücke  und vllt wird sie noch mehr verziert



Ne Hupe wär doch cool.
So wie eine Tigerente als Hupe fürs MTB im Wald. Kommt bestimmt total geil ^^


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2012)

Ich wollte eig erst Glöckchen ranmachen, aber das wäre schwul


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2012)

mach ausfahrbare klingen dran *g*


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Demnächst kommt noch ne Hupe an die Krücke



Hupe? Hab ein gespaltenes Verhältnis zu Hupen. Jetzt würde ein Foto meiner Fahrradklingel hierher passen. Postgelbes MTB mit himmelblauer Klingel und gelben Fischen (auf der Klingel). Aber ich mach mich zum Gespött der Nachbarschaft, wenn ich jetzt in Capoeira-Hose und zu großem Shirt meines Herrn Papas ne Kinderklingel auf der Straße fotografiere  

Wie wäre es mit nem Schriftzug "My Way" auf der Krücke? Oder "Nur die Harten komm´in Garten"? "Unkraut vergeht nicht". "Wartungsarbeiten". Ok, nimm die Hupe ;-P


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2012)

oder same shit diffrent day ..


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2012)

AUSFAHBARE KLINGEN!!


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2012)

okay olli  der Granatwerfer woltle aber partout nicht dranpassen -.-


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2012)

mit penetranz zum erfolg


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2012)

wobei ich ja ne co2 catousch in die handauflage packen wollte


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2012)

Ich hatte eher an mobile Keksdose/Mini-Bierkühlschrank gehalten :'o


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2012)

geht ja noch, aber in luftgewehr hatte was und sollte sogar umsetzbar sein


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2012)

Wie wärs mit so Gummihupen untendran die bei jedem Schritt quietschen?


----------



## Konov (19. April 2012)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Caps-lock (19. April 2012)

Gute Nacht Konov 

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige hier bei dem Steam nicht will ?


----------



## Deathstyle (19. April 2012)

Ich mag Steam, sehr gerne sogar.


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2012)

Ich liebe Steam. Es war nie einfacher. :3

Vielleicht stimmt was an deinem Pc nicht^^


----------



## Caps-lock (19. April 2012)

Hm im Steamforum häufen sich die Beschwerden und viele haben das gleiche Problem...
Naja abwarten und Tee trinken und dem Dampf zuschauen, der vom heißen Tee aufsteigt .

Edit: Immerhin ist der Steamthread SEHR unterhaltsam :>.
*Zitter* Ich kann nich spielen *jammer* Alles Deppen, ich habe bezahlt und dafür verlange ich 100% Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2012)

Ist ja auch kein Weltuntergang wenn man nicht zocken kann!


----------



## Deathstyle (19. April 2012)

Hab mir damals das letzte Anno (nicht das in der Moderne) gekauft und konnte es die ersten zwei Tage nicht spielen weil die Registry-Server down waren und da gab es nichtmal nen offizielles Statement zu. Da lobe ich mir Steam mit ihren Ausfällen noch richtig.


----------



## Caps-lock (19. April 2012)

Nö ist halt etwas ärgerlich .
Ich hab ein paar Tage frei und wollte endlich mal wieder Abends schöne ne Runde sinnfrei zocken.
Gestern Abend habe ich meinen Rechner entrümpelt und konnte nich zocken und heute Abend dann das.
Naja vielleicht sollte ich dann bald schlafen gehen.


----------



## Dracun (19. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich fand es auch sehr bedauerlich. Hatte ich doch gerade einen sehr interessanten Artikel dazu gelesen.
> dasgehirn.info
> Allerdings hätte auch der nicht mehr die dämonengeschwängerte Schwester erklärt, die von ihrem Mann eine uneheliches Kind bekommt.


LOL das ist die beste Stelle im ganzen Bericht ...  xD


> Und wer vor dem Einschlafen Vampirromane verschlingt, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn nachts ein untoter Blutsauger an seinem Bett erscheint.


Aber der Thread war klasse .... xD Hab mich seit langem nimmer so köstlich amüsiert .. besonders als dann der "Prediger" auftauchte .. herrlich ...


----------



## iShock (19. April 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ist ja auch kein Weltuntergang wenn man nicht zocken kann!



also bei mir geht steam auch nich und ich kann trotzdem zocken :S - einfach übern Explorer den steam ordner suchen und spiele raussuchen (zumindest gehn die SP Spiele)


----------



## Konov (20. April 2012)

@aufgeraucht bezgl. der cam:

ne GoPro ist das beste wovon ich gehört hab bisher... wie H20 schon geschrieben hatte.
Glaub mir wärs letztlich egal obs aussieht wie ein Tetrapak aufm Helm ^^


----------



## win3ermute (20. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Glaub mir wärs letztlich egal obs aussieht wie ein Tetrapak aufm Helm ^^



Frauen... "Sieht mein Kopf mit dieser Head-Cam dick aus?"


----------



## H2OTest (20. April 2012)

_[font="'Century Gothic"]und sieht sie nicht, hatte sie selbst in der Hand und hatte damit nicht das Problem[/font]_


----------



## Reflox (20. April 2012)

> MSN Nachrichten: Breivik wollte El Kaida für Christen gründen.



Ich wusste es! Die Spanier haben auch eine Terrorgruppe!


----------



## Konov (20. April 2012)

Schade dass das mit der Diablo III Beta heute abend wohl nix mehr wird...

Immer dasselbe mit Blizzard.. wenn mal irgendwas neues kommt, sind erstmal pünktlich zum Start des Events/releases/was auch immer die Server down. 

Gewohnt schlecht ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. April 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Frauen... "Sieht mein Kopf mit dieser Head-Cam dick aus?"


 

Hör mal, ich hab tagelang gesucht und einiges an Kohle hingeblättert, bis ich einen mattschwarzen, schlanken Helm mit ordentlichen Testergebnissen für einen Frauenkopf gefunden habe. Da hau ich mir doch jetzt nicht so einen Klotz ran, der mich wie ein Teletubbie aussehen lässt ;-)

Naja, ich kann deine Behauptung nicht ganz von der Hand weisen


----------



## Konov (20. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Hör mal, ich hab tagelang gesucht und einiges an Kohle hingeblättert, bis ich einen mattschwarzen, schlanken Helm mit ordentlichen Testergebnissen für einen Frauenkopf gefunden habe. Da hau ich mir doch jetzt nicht so einen Klotz ran, der mich wie ein Teletubbie aussehen lässt ;-)
> 
> Naja, ich kann deine Behauptung nicht ganz von der Hand weisen



Wofür willste die Cam denn eigtl. haben?


----------



## H2OTest (20. April 2012)

[font="'Century Gothic"]filmen * duck *[/font]


----------



## Konov (20. April 2012)

Mist muss bald ins Bettchen, morgen um 6 aufstehen.... scheizz Abbbbiii


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wofür willste die Cam denn eigtl. haben?



Kleiner arbeitsinterner Feldversuch zum Aufspüren von Gefahrenpunkten im Straßenverkehr.
Laufend erzählt irgendjemand "also heute hätte es ja fast wieder an der Stelle gekracht". Wenn man jeden Tag den gleichen Weg zur Arbeit fährt, kennt man die üblichen kritischen Stellen, nur vom Reden wird es nicht besser. Nun mal Nägel mit Köpfen, Videos statt Palaver. Um das Feld nicht ausschließlich Autofahrern zu überlassen, hab ich freiwillig den Finger gehoben und "ich mach mit" gerufen.

Und ja, ich freue mich, all die komischen Dinge einzufangen, denen man so begegnet (letztens saß eine Bisamratte in trauter Zweisamkeit neben einer Ente auf irgendwelchem Moder im Wasser oder die seltsame Frau in Highheals und Kuhfleckenjacke, die mir mit ihrem gepunktetem Windhund gelegentlich über den Weg läuft


----------



## Konov (20. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Kleiner arbeitsinterner Feldversuch zum Aufspüren von Gefahrenpunkten im Straßenverkehr.
> Laufend erzählt irgendjemand "also heute hätte es ja fast wieder an der Stelle gekracht". Wenn man jeden Tag den gleichen Weg zur Arbeit fährt, kennt man die üblichen kritischen Stellen, nur vom Reden wird es nicht besser. Nun mal Nägel mit Köpfen, Videos statt Palaver. Um das Feld nicht ausschließlich Autofahrern zu überlassen, hab ich freiwillig den Finger gehoben und "ich mach mit" gerufen.
> 
> Und ja, ich freue mich, all die komischen Dinge einzufangen, denen man so begegnet (letztens saß eine Bisamratte in trauter Zweisamkeit neben einer Ente auf irgendwelchem Moder im Wasser oder die seltsame Frau in Highheals und Kuhfleckenjacke, die mir mit ihrem gepunktetem Windhund gelegentlich über den Weg läuft



Na dann viel Erfolg schonmal


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

Juten Abend


----------



## Konov (21. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Juten Abend



Aböönd
Puh morgen ausschlafen, bis 9 Uhr oder so. ^^ YEA
Das is voll geil wenn man letzten Morgen um 6 aufgestanden ist  vorallem an nem Samstag.


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

Ist leider noch ne beta, aber wie findet ihr die Bildqualität? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WjU1gLPBBw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (21. April 2012)

Finds gut fürn Testvideo ^^
HD Quali ist auch ok. Nicht perfekt aber völlig ausreichend. Man sieht dass es beim Full HD Monitor nicht vollscharf ist, aber muss es ja net... 

In Zeiten wo manche Leute noch 240p Videos hochladen ist das echt gut. 

Nur über den inhalt kann man streiten, aber darum gings ja net ^^


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

ja war erstmal n test .. da kommen noch übergänge etc rein und dann wird es auch in full hd hochgeladen

edit: ich glaub ich verdoppel die bitrate nochmal


----------



## iShock (21. April 2012)

so hier bin ich jetzt aber richtig - nabend


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

nabend... morgen ist footballtime!


----------



## iShock (21. April 2012)

hmm neue sig - ich glaub die ist ein wenig zu groß ^^


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

3 pixel ..


----------



## iShock (21. April 2012)

so passt doch


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

ach, ich dachte du meinst meine xD aber deine sieht auch gut aus  passt gut zu meiner


----------



## iShock (21. April 2012)

achso hehe ne meinte meine - bin doch viel zu ich bezogen  - schaut aber gut aus deine ;D

mir gefällt meine aber noch nich so 100% - meine letzte wurde ja irgendwie nich angezeigt und da wollt ich jetzt einfach mal was neues hinklatschen


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

nur so wenige da heute?


----------



## Konov (21. April 2012)

Ich bin auch da aber weiß net was es zu schreiben gäb ^^


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

hmmm wie war euer tag heute?


----------



## Konov (21. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmmm wie war euer tag heute?




Durchwachsen ^^
Anstrengend aber bin jetzt umso froher dass es vorbei ist.


----------



## iShock (21. April 2012)

blöd - wollt heut eig. in die Stadt - wollte dann aber doch erstmal ausgiebig D3 - Beta spielen nur um festzustellen das es mir kein Spaß macht :S

naja von dem gesparten Geld kann ich mir dann ja nächste Woche was schönes kaufen xD


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

ich hab heute ca 3 stunden an dem video gesessen ... nur weil das Format so doof war :/


----------



## Konov (21. April 2012)

DIII fand ich übrigens im ersten Moment ganz witzig.
Aber jetzt hab ich keine Lust das Spiel nochmal zu starten, weils irgendwie nur Monster kloppen ist.
Nettes drumherum zwar aber ziemlich anspruchslos.

Aber es sagen ja alle das muss so sein, naja wohl eher weniger was für mich. ^^


----------



## iShock (21. April 2012)

genau so gings mir auch - schätze das könnte noch interessanter werden wenn man mehr angriffe hat etc oder das irgendwie anspruchsvoll wäre aber 
so wie es jetzt ist eher mittelklasse (nich böse nehmen D3 Fans ^^)


----------



## Deathstyle (21. April 2012)

Haste D2 nicht gespielt? Ich bin großer Diablo Fan, hab die 'Beta' aber auch nur einmal durchgespielt und dann liegen lassen - ich wills eh erst spielen wenns da ist.


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

hmm ich finde es immer wieder schade, wenn ich sehe wie sie sich besaufen. Da fällt mir n gutes Zitat ein :
"Es ist lächerlich obwohl es nicht zum lachen ist"


----------



## iShock (21. April 2012)

ne D2 nich gespielt - wollte D3 mir eig. anfangs auch holen, weil es ja doch ziemlich gehyped wird 
vllt hol ich es mir wenns günstiger wird (aber das wird ja nich in den nächsten 2 Jahren geschehen schätze ich^^)

und H2Otest wen meinst du jetzt?


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

Einer meiner Freunde bei Facebook ..


----------



## Konov (21. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Einer meiner Freunde bei Facebook ..



Das sind keine Freunde...


----------



## Deathstyle (21. April 2012)

iShock, schöne Signatur - ist die von irgendwas bestimmten?



Konov schrieb:


> Das sind keine Freunde...



Die kann man ja auch durchaus in Wirklichkeit kennen.

Ich betrinke mich übrigens sehr gerne, muss aber heute nicht sein.


----------



## iShock (21. April 2012)

weiß ich leider nich hab das mal als wallpaper von wallbase runtergeladen - war da auf der frontseite und dann halt zurechtgeschnitten und verkleinert :S

würde mich aber auch interessieren ._.


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

@Konov 

sie sind einfach nur unwissend ...


----------



## iShock (21. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich betrinke mich übrigens sehr gerne, muss aber heute nicht sein.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



passte irgendwie grade ^^


----------



## Konov (21. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> @Konov
> 
> sie sind einfach nur unwissend ...



Jupp, so wirds sein


----------



## Deathstyle (21. April 2012)

Schade, aber immernoch echt geile Signatur, ich mag den Stil. Grml


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

und zu jung ....

haha er screibt mir : " ich liebe dich" xD


----------



## iShock (21. April 2012)

hmm hab mal im Anime Fan Thread meinen Post ergänzt und nachgefragt - vllt weiß es ja da einer - nur leider ist da kaum noch was los


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

Wie wärs mit Black Lagoon oder Soul Eater ?


----------



## iShock (21. April 2012)

black lagoon kenn ich nich - hätte eher auf bleach als soul eater getippt - die Maske erinnert mich sehr an die Hollows - jedoch passt halt der zeichenstil da auch irgendwie nicht :S


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

ich meinte die man gucken kann


----------



## Deathstyle (21. April 2012)

Malsehen was Kanal 4 dazu sagt, ich werde ins /co/ verwiesen - alter dieses Board hat tiefen welche ich nicht erklimmen möchte.

Hat jemand von euch Game of Thrones geschaut? Hab grad die letzte Folge von der ersten Staffel gesehen und will natürlich eigentlich das es sofort weiter geht..!


----------



## iShock (21. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich meinte die man gucken kann



achso lol ;D - soul eater hab ich schon durch - werd wohl mal in black lagoon reinschauen dann ^^ danke für den tipp

achja hab das bild mal bei der google suche hochgeladen - jedoch findet sich da schonmal nix

@deathstyle mir gehts so mit spartacus ^^ - und fast jedem anime den ich anfange (verflucht nochmal :S)


----------



## Deathstyle (21. April 2012)

Ich bin nicht so der Animemensch.
Von Afro Samurai (<- Beste!) mal abgesehen mag ich aber vorallem die Filme: Paprika, Akira, Ghost in the Shell <3


----------



## iShock (21. April 2012)

Meine Zeit nähert sich dem Ende - Laptop Energie verbraucht :s - vllt kommt ja noch was im TV 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Konov (22. April 2012)

Gn8


----------



## Konov (22. April 2012)

Was ist ne Blondine auf nem Wasserbett?

Ne Bohrinsel!!!

 wahahahaha


----------



## Deathstyle (22. April 2012)

lol

Sgeht so bei euch noch? Ich glaube ich guck noch nen Film.


----------



## Konov (22. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> lol
> 
> Sgeht so bei euch noch? Ich glaube ich guck noch nen Film.



Gammeeeln bis ichs nicht mehr aushalte und ins Bett falle


----------



## Deathstyle (22. April 2012)

Mhnhmn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2012)

Mahh Deathstyle ._.

Nabend btw, noch jemand on ?!


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2012)

The Descent 1+2 auf Pro7 wuhu. :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2012)

Ist der gut Reflox ? Hab hier noch die 5. Staffel Supernatural rumliegen.... mhh :/


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2012)

Die sind recht geil, 5 Frauen sind in einer Höhle vermisst. Die eine hat überlebt und kehrt zurück. Die anderen 5 wurden von so Höhlenviecher zerissen und Nr. 6 erinnert sich nichtmehr dran. Jetzt geht sie und ein Rettungstrupp dort runter, da sie nicht wissen dass sie tot sind.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2012)

5 Frauen reichen mir schon xD


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2012)

5 zerfetzte und tote Frauen. :I

Um 3:10 kommt Teil 1 nochmals.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2012)

Ich sehe schon... mkay :/

Die Werbung ist aber schon irgendwie.... naja


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2012)

Werbung?^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2012)

Naja es gibt nur bestimmte Werbung, die Nachts um 2 Uhr läuft


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2012)

Achso^^ Ich hatte keine Werbung, ich schau über den schweizer Pro7.^^ Als alltäglicher o. allnächtiger Pro7 Schauer kann ich die "bestimmten" Werbungen fast auswendig xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2012)

Ich verstehe  

Solange man da nicht anruft isses eh egal, ich schaue glaube ich lieber Supernatural, ist leicht verständlicher


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2012)

The Descent ist besser. :3

Oh Juno lebt noch, die ist ziemlich hübsch, doch noch ein Grund für dich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2012)

Mhhh Supernatural ist aber auch top, grad auf DvD/Blueray.,, ;3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2012)

Ach geht doch net nur um Frauen... 

Hoffentlich läuft bald die 6. Staffel von Supernatural auf Pro7, will mir die net "anders wo" anschauen müssen -.-


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2012)

Sind eh alle tot. Diesesmal hat niemand überlebt. ._.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2012)

Moah dann macht das alles doch keinen Sinn .___________.


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2012)

Das Ende ist so asozial. Ich würde dem Macher gerne den Kopf abreissen.


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2012)

*klopf klopf*
* Me enters the room!*


----------



## iShock (22. April 2012)

nabend - wochende war wie immer zu kurz :-I


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2012)

geht ne


----------



## Olliruh (22. April 2012)

Gleich kommt Baman


----------



## iShock (22. April 2012)

Baman ?achso pro7 xD


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2012)

lederlappen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2012)

Nananananananananananana BATMAAAAN BATMAAAAN


----------



## Edou (22. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nananananananananananana BATMAAAAN BATMAAAAN



http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9wTvfOMzWrE

 - Kann mir eigentlich einer Sagen, von wem das eigentlich Intro da stammt, dieses No one Knows..ich kenn es weiß nur nemmer woher.


----------



## Raffzahl (22. April 2012)

Würde sagen das ist Behind Blue Eyes von The Who.

Edit: Nabend.


----------



## Edou (22. April 2012)

Genau, das wars! Ich wusste ich kenns irgendwoher.

Aber finds geil wie es zu....No one knows what it's like, to be BATMAN...


----------



## Olliruh (22. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
out of nowhere ... random rko


----------



## Kamsi (23. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iI5gC-TiMYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gerade tele 5 - ich lag flach bei der szene ^^


----------



## Olliruh (23. April 2012)

Gefeedeter unsterblicher Mundo ist nicht so lustig ... 
grad seit 1Stunde im Game und er ist seit 40 Minuten nicht mehr gestorben...gg

459 live reg :OOOOOO


----------



## orkman (23. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Gefeedeter unsterblicher Mundo ist nicht so lustig ...
> grad seit 1Stunde im Game und er ist seit 40 Minuten nicht mehr gestorben...gg




/surrender ... ich hasse es wenn typen meinen mann kann noch gewinnen obwohl es 0 chance mehr gibt ... naja gegnerische team koennte ja noch komplett dc haben


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. April 2012)

Warum gibt es eigentlich kein Galaxy Rangers Game...


----------



## Olliruh (23. April 2012)

meh ich mag surrendern einfach nicht ,vorallem bei solangen spielen gönne ich den gegnern es dann gerne zu gewinne. 
Vorallem wenn man vorher ein bisschen mit den Gegnern über den /all chat geschrieben hat & sie geärgert hat und so.


BTW : Alltag unterm Hakenkreuz - super Doku


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Gefeedeter unsterblicher Mundo ist nicht so lustig ...
> grad seit 1Stunde im Game und er ist seit 40 Minuten nicht mehr gestorben...gg
> 
> 459 live reg :OOOOOO



Nach einer Stunde in einem Game sollte man eigentlich einen Mundo töten können, weil man sowieso schon selber die gewünschten Items hat und dann genug Schaden macht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2RpuAGflSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (23. April 2012)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nach einer Stunde in einem Game sollte man eigentlich einen Mundo töten können, weil man sowieso schon selber die gewünschten Items hat und dann genug Schaden macht.



Naja mein Team war ziemlich retarded ...
Ich hab Heime gezoggt & mir Griff des Todesfeuer geholt und mich ansonsten drauf beschränkt die restlichen gegner weg zunuken D:


----------



## Olliruh (24. April 2012)

Haben wir hier zufällig Experten zum Thema Sprachtheorien/Sprachentwickelungen ? 
Wäre lieb wenn mir mal jmd kurz die Thesen der wichtigisten Sprachwissenschaftler erklären könnte bzw besonders von Humboldt ,Jean Jacques Rousseau und die Sprachnot bei Hoffmansthal. 

Basil Bernstein wäre auch noch nett. 

Bis jetzt habe ich schon Whorf ( Grammatik formt Gedanken, Vergleiche für Sprachwissenschaft etc) & Herder (Besonnenheit unterscheidet uns von den Tieren -> Mensch erfinder der Sprache - unterschiede zu Süßmilch und Condillac). Ich denke nicht das ich bei den beiden großartig was vergessen hätte,wenn doch wäre eine Korrektur nett. 


Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. April 2012)

Ich würd ja jetzt ganz böse sein und sagen, dass die Bibliothek die Antworten hat... aber im Zeitalter von "Ich google es mal eben" und "Wiki ist da, die Lösung ist nah!" ist das wohl überholt und geächtet *duck*


----------



## Olliruh (24. April 2012)

Naja ich hatte heute kaum Zeit & schon garnicht um mir 7 verschiedene Bücher zulesen. Deswegen frag ich um kurze Thesen der einzelnen Wissenschaftler


----------



## Konov (24. April 2012)

Blubb!
Abeeeend


----------



## iShock (24. April 2012)

hi ho ._.


----------



## Zonalar (24. April 2012)

hiShock


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. April 2012)

Da trifft der Torres in der letzten Minute zum Siegtor, ich werd nicht mehr


----------



## H2OTest (25. April 2012)

Kann es sein das man nach längere Einnahme von Schmerzmittel (Ibuflam 600), "Entzugserscheinungen" hat?


----------



## Olliruh (25. April 2012)

In wie fern äußern die sich denn ?


----------



## H2OTest (25. April 2012)

mudigkeit ... und ein unwohl sein.. alles ist so trage ...

edit: ich geh schlafen nacht


----------



## iShock (25. April 2012)

nabend :S


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2012)

Abend :3

Noch 1h 50min bis zum Signaturwechsel


----------



## iShock (25. April 2012)

oha und was kommt dann ?

hab vorhin auch dran gedacht aber nicht auf anhieb ein neues motiv gefunden und geh jetzt auch erstmal duschen + was essen T_T


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2012)

Weiss ich noch nicht recht. Edd Gould starb am 25 März und ich wollte sie halt bis zum 26ten April behalten. Als Tribut sozusagen. :I


----------



## iShock (25. April 2012)

so hab ma gewechselt - quali ist nur leider crap


----------



## Kamsi (25. April 2012)

massenmörderin nachts - harmloses schulmädchen tagsüber ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. April 2012)

Die maximale Signaturgröße überschritten - Zu jeder Zeit?


----------



## Olliruh (25. April 2012)

Fußball ist der King !


----------



## Zonalar (25. April 2012)

DIE BRILLE HAT GESPROCHEEN!
WULULULULULULULULULULULULULULU


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. April 2012)

Ich bin nicht die magische Miesmuschel


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht die magische Miesmuschel



Für manche anscheinend schon. Für mich bleibst du einfach ... grün.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. April 2012)

12k Posts... Yay \o/


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> 12k Posts... Yay \o/



GZ. Ich hab dennoch mehr.


----------



## Konov (25. April 2012)

Ihr posting-poser ^^

Guten abend!


----------



## Saji (25. April 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> GZ. Ich hab dennoch mehr.



Ich... nicht. Ihr Spammer!


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ihr posting-poser ^^
> 
> Guten abend!



Nur weil du nicht mithalten kannst. 

Guten Abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. April 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> GZ. Ich hab dennoch mehr.


Fast doppelt so viele w00t 
Aber ty :>


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Fast doppelt so viele w00t
> Aber ty :>



Du solltest mehr bloggen! so über Katzen und so!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. April 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du solltest mehr bloggen! so über Katzen und so!


Meh keine Ideen atm


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Meh keine Ideen atm



Bist doch bald fertig mit der Schule... dann ogogogogo!


----------



## iShock (25. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> massenmörderin nachts - harmloses schulmädchen tagsüber ?



naja nicht ganz  nur ein wenig wacko wacko in der rübe ^^



Grüne schrieb:


> Die maximale Signaturgröße überschritten - Zu jeder Zeit?



wupps  - mal kleiner gemacht hoffe es passt jetzt


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. April 2012)

Auf den Pixel genau!


----------



## iShock (25. April 2012)

lol und dabei nur auf gut glück verkleinert


----------



## Saji (25. April 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> lol und dabei nur auf gut glück verkleinert



Trotzdem sieht die Quali so aus, als wäre das Bild von PNG zu JPEG und dann wieder zu PNG gespeichert worden. ^^


----------



## Konov (25. April 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur weil du nicht mithalten kannst.



Ach was, ich hab das nicht nötig


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2012)

Yeah, endlich neue Spotify-App fürs Android. Hab ich nun meine 320er Qualität auch auf dem Handy. :3


----------



## iShock (25. April 2012)

ich hab das in der quali schon so runtergeladen - wobei mich das auch nicht so sehr stört ^^ - wird wahrscheinlich eh bald wieder gewechselt

Edit: mal noch was zu essen suchen bis glei


----------



## Konov (25. April 2012)

So ich geh schlafen, morgen früh Geschichte Prüfung. 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> So ich geh schlafen, morgen früh Geschichte Prüfung.
> 
> Gute Nacht!



War aber ein kurzes Intermezzo hier  Viel Glück!

Btw: 24.000 \o/


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. April 2012)

Gute Nacht und viel Glück morgen 

Gz Razyl ^.^


----------



## Olliruh (25. April 2012)

Es kam mir wie gestern vor als du die 20.000 gemacht hast (:


----------



## Saji (25. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Es kam mir wie gestern vor als du die 20.000 gemacht hast (:



Es war gestern... Spammer!

Moment, ich wiederhole mich...


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2012)

Oh gott ist das spannend da ><

Ich hasse manchmal Fußball xD


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2012)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

FUCKING FCB! WIIIIIN!

REAL RAUS! RAUS! Weg mit Mourinho und Ronaldo!


----------



## Olliruh (25. April 2012)

Wer ist Ronaldo ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. April 2012)

GG Bayern, Real ist verdient raus, unglaublich was die alle vorm Spiel laberten.

Finale DAHOAM


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. April 2012)

Fußball interessiert mich, außer wenn ich mit Freunden kicken gehe, gar nicht


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> GG Bayern, Real ist verdient raus, unglaublich was die alle vorm Spiel laberten.
> 
> Finale DAHOAM



Es ist einfach eine Genugtuung gegen Mourinho.  Und persönlich gegen Ronaldo...



Grüne schrieb:


> Fußball interessiert mich, außer wenn ich mit Freunden kicken gehe, gar nicht



Du kannst doch nichtmal spielen!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q7KtwNgDPnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. April 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> [...]
> Du kannst doch nichtmal spielen!


Kann gut spielen ^.^
Nur die Vereine, Bundesliga, CL, etc interessieren mich einfach nicht


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Kann gut spielen ^.^



Beweis es!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. April 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Beweis es!


Ich hab früher Kickers geschaut! Wenn das mal nicht Beweis genug ist!


----------



## Xidish (25. April 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Yeah, endlich neue Spotify-App fürs Android. Hab ich nun meine 320er Qualität auch auf dem Handy. :3


Was ist denn Spotify?

und noch was, falls wer Ahnung hat ...

Bei meinem Smartphone erscheint nun, wenn ich auf youtube app klicke scheinbar die 3D Kamera.
Was ist denn da geschehen und hilft neuinstallieren der app?

ps. Spanier komplett raus *freu* und nun gogo Chelsea


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich hab früher Kickers geschaut! Wenn das mal nicht Beweis genug ist!



Hmm... nein! Ne, aber ernsthaft... Du spielst doch eh kaum Fußball mit deinen "RL"-Freunden! 



Xidish schrieb:


> Was ist denn Spotify?



Spotify ist so etwas ähnliches wie Grooveshark oder Simfy - Eine art Musikflatrate.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. April 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm... nein! Ne, aber ernsthaft... Du spielst doch eh kaum Fußball mit deinen "RL"-Freunden!
> [...]


Nicht im Winter/Frühling, da man wenn man nicht im Verein ist hier nur das Feld draußen und nicht die Halle benutzen darf  
Im Sommer aber schon öfters :>


----------



## Xidish (25. April 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spotify ist so etwas ähnliches wie Grooveshark oder Simfy - Eine art Musikflatrate.


Hmm Musikflatrates ... kann ich gerade gar nix mit anfangen.^^
Ich gehe ins Netz, wenn denn man auch die youtube app gehen würde  und gucke und gucke ...


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nicht im Winter/Frühling, da man wenn man nicht im Verein ist hier nur das Feld draußen und nicht die Halle benutzen darf
> Im Sommer aber schon öfters :>



 Bist du dich verletzt! Tztztzt.

Finde ich aber gut! Also das du spielst, nicht, dass du dich verletzt.


----------



## Olliruh (25. April 2012)

Warte wer ist Ramos ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. April 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bist du dich verletzt! Tztztzt.
> 
> Finde ich aber gut! Also das du spielst, nicht, dass du dich verletzt.


Gut, dass du das nochmal im letzten Satz klargestellt hast *g*


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Gut, dass du das nochmal im letzten Satz klargestellt hast *g*



Ich mag dich nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. April 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag dich nicht.


Diverse andere Posts in den Weiten dieses Threads beweisen das Gegenteil!


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Diverse andere Posts in den Weiten dieses Threads beweisen das Gegenteil!



Das kann sich ja ändern nach all den Jahren! Ich reiche die Scheidung ein!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. April 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das kann sich ja ändern nach all den Jahren! Ich reiche die Scheidung ein!


Das wird Humpel nicht gefallen


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Das wird Humpel nicht gefallen



Wieso?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. April 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso?


Bei wem soll er denn dann wohnen *g*


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Bei wem soll er denn dann wohnen *g*



Bei Julian?!


----------



## Kameramann (26. April 2012)

So schade ist schon fast wieder vorbei weil ja gleich 6 Uhr ist, dann werde ich mal ins Bett verschwinden.


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2012)

So das Thema von heute ist folgene These:

Rap ist wie Wein,
Desto älter, desto besser!


----------



## iShock (26. April 2012)

Trifft es gut ich kann mit Rap und mit Wein nichts anfangen 


und nabend ^^


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2012)

ärgerlich :/


----------



## Olliruh (26. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Kx5Ut2ArI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



immer wieder gut


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2012)

keiner spielt solo top graves  oder mundo mid ... dabei ist das so lustig xD


----------



## Olliruh (26. April 2012)

ich spiel ap tristana


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2012)

graves mit Laterne Hextrinker und Warmogs ist einfach zu lustig xD


----------



## Olliruh (26. April 2012)

das build mit teemo ruled


----------



## Konov (26. April 2012)

Ihr immer mit eurem LoL Slang, ich versteh kein Wort 

Abööönd


----------



## Reflox (26. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit eurem LoL Slang, ich versteh kein Wort



Da bist du nicht alleine. 

Guten Abend btw.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F7PCa85Pu_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kolle anyone ?


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2012)

Der einzige weg Kollegah ein "Haar" zu krümmen ist ihn in Kursivschrift zu schreiben.


----------



## Reflox (26. April 2012)

Kolle ist einer der besten :3

Aber nicht so gut wie Favorite! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTTtwoIE5lQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. April 2012)

Fürwahr... Der Beat bei Kokamusik ist wirklich gut, besonders während des Doubletime


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2012)

Fave mag vllt symphatischer sein, aber den Skill von Kolle knackt bisher kein deutscher Rapper


----------



## Legendary (26. April 2012)

Kollegah der BOOOOSS!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b7L6MbA0cXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (26. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DmB2WhcwqKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



!


----------



## Saji (26. April 2012)

Alles scheiße? *wegduck*


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2012)

cho holt eure messer raus, auf saji!!!!


----------



## iShock (26. April 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Alles scheiße? *wegduck*



recht hast du :>


----------



## Saji (26. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> cho holt eure messer raus, auf saji!!!!



Come at me, bro! Mal sehen was härter ist, ein Metal Head oder die dicken Eier eines Hoppsers.


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2012)

bzw der 195 große 90 kilo schwere komplett durchtrainierte Footballspieler?


----------



## Saji (26. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> bzw der 195 große 90 kilo schwere komplett durchtrainierte Footballspieler?



Unfair, der hat nen Tiefschutz!


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. April 2012)

Pure Kraft bringt ohnehin nicht immer den Erfolg, Technik ist entscheidend! :>


----------



## Saji (26. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Pure Kraft bringt ohnehin nicht immer den Erfolg, Technik ist entscheidend! :>



Einem durchtrainierten Footballspieler traue ich durchaus Technik zu! Ich könnte höchstens meine Geheimtechnik einsetzen... kühles Bier.


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2012)

ich schlage mich ehh nicht ^^ bzw, ich habe keinen tiefschutz

da ich sogu wie kein alk trinke bringt das auch nichts


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. April 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Einem durchtrainierten Footballspieler traue ich durchaus Technik zu! Ich könnte höchstens meine Geheimtechnik einsetzen... kühles Bier.


Ich glaube, dass ein durchtrainierter Footballspieler seine Schwierigkeiten gegen einen "schwächeren", dafür sehr guten Kampfsportler hätte.
Aber die Geheimtechnik ist gut, einfach *Bier teilen* einsetzen und schon ist alles gut *g*


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2012)

genauso wie ein kampfsportler gegen n sportschutzen... wir mussen nichapfel mit birnen vergleichen


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> genauso wie ein kampfsportler gegen n sportschutzen... wir mussen nichapfel mit birnen vergleichen


Mein Argument bezog sich darauf, dass Technik im Mann gegen Mann Kampf der puren Kraft überlegen ist. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. April 2012)

Ein Tritt in die Eier ersetzt jede Kampfkunst.


----------



## Saji (26. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> bzw, ich habe keinen tiefschutz



Nichts da was sich zu schützen lohnt, wie? 

Aber mal ernsthaft, ist das beim Football nicht etwas sehr unpraktisch?


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ein Tritt in die Eier ersetzt jede Kampfkunst.



true...


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Nichts da was sich zu schützen lohnt, wie?
> 
> Aber mal ernsthaft, ist das beim Football nicht etwas sehr unpraktisch?



spiele seit 8 jahren und hab noch nie damit gespielt oder einen in die eier gekriegt


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2012)

Guten a... was für Themen besprecht ihr hier? o.Ô


----------



## Saji (26. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Guten a... was für Themn besprcht ihr hier? o.Ô



Eier... es geht um Eier!


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2012)

Nun, normalerweise trenne ich die Eier in Gelb und Weiss und back sie in den Kuchen...


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2012)

ich mag ruhrei oder stram max


----------



## Deathstyle (26. April 2012)

Ich hasse mich dafür ne Serie angefangen zu haben die noch nicht abgedreht ist. Scheiß the Walking Dead mit seinen scheiß Cliffhangern!


----------



## Reflox (26. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GoG4lzez10U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Genetikk


----------



## Konov (26. April 2012)

pups


----------



## Deathstyle (26. April 2012)

Hej Noxiel, gib mir mal Mr FijiWiji


----------



## Olliruh (26. April 2012)

Heime bockt so unnormal  
Die hälfte des Farms holen sein tower und vorallem unterschätzen viele heimers ulti


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. April 2012)

LoL?


----------



## Reflox (26. April 2012)

Ihr mit eurem LoL gebrabbel.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. April 2012)

Mir ist langweilig, ich hatte gerade Sushi und hab zu meiner Freude ein Bier im Kühlschrank gefunden - was geht bei euch so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. April 2012)

Hadouken hören und dank Noxiels Post in dem Bilderthread mich durch awkward zombie klicken


----------



## iShock (26. April 2012)

hör grad Helblinde und gammel sonst im buffed forum und auf 9gag rum

werd aber glaub ich gleich schlafen gehen *gähn*


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2012)

So, wieder da. Seit Monaten ENDLIch wieder ein anständiges Bad genommen. nicht nur die 15 minute Dusche am morgen ^^
Und gleich mal Nudeln mit selbst gemachter Sosse gekocht. Yummi.

@Reflox: Ich kannte Edd Gould gar nicht wirklich, hab aber gehört er hat die ASDF-Movies gemacht, bin ich da richtig informiert? 
Und btw, er war ein Brony.
R.I.P. Edd Gould


----------



## Deathstyle (26. April 2012)

Du duschst morgens 15 Minuten? Ich brauche morgens im Bad mit Zähne puten ca. 5 Minuten oO


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2012)

THis is how i roll Deathstyle.


----------



## Reflox (26. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> @Reflox: Ich kannte Edd Gould gar nicht wirklich, hab aber gehört er hat die ASDF-Movies gemacht, bin ich da richtig informiert?
> Und btw, er war ein Brony.
> R.I.P. Edd Gould



Er hat nur ein paar Stimmen für ASDF Movie gemacht, z.B. das "I like trains". Der Ersteller der ASDF Movies ist TomSka. Edd hat die "Serie" eddsworld animiert, in welcher er, TomSka und Matt die Hauptrollen hatten.

Und er war kein Brony.


----------



## Konov (26. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du duschst morgens 15 Minuten? Ich brauche morgens im Bad mit Zähne puten ca. 5 Minuten oO



Also wenn Zeit ist, z.B. am WE.... 10 Minuten Dusche durchaus angenehm. ^^


----------



## Zonalar (26. April 2012)

Bin gerade auch ein bisschen am rechergieren. Vielleicht hab ich "zu hoch" gegriffen mit er war ein Brony. Guck aber, was er als letztes getan hat, bevor er starb.


----------



## Reflox (26. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das hat er als letztes getan.
Ich gebe dir einen kleinen Tipp. Ich bin ziemlich empfindlich was Edd betrifft, also würde ich jetzt mit Behauptungen aufhören, bevor ich noch auf die Idee komme dich zu zerfetzen. Angekommen?


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du duschst morgens 15 Minuten? Ich brauche morgens im Bad mit Zähne puten ca. 5 Minuten oO



Viel zu kurz. o,o


----------



## Reflox (27. April 2012)

Guten Abend


----------



## Tilbie (27. April 2012)

Abend!


----------



## Dropz (29. April 2012)

Nabend :]


----------



## Arosk (29. April 2012)

heute "party" bei mir mit musik 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=obzPPeHgHRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





blub... nur uralt pc zu verfügung und nichts zu tun... totale langweile...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mtcUdT6mz5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




außer videos zu posten die sowieso keiner anschaut D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2012)

Yay, in Dark Souls endlich auch mit meiner Diebin den Ziegendämon besiegt \o/ 
Bin da immer aufgrund der doofen Hunde gescheitert >_<


----------



## Konov (29. April 2012)

Abend!


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Yay, in Dark Souls endlich auch mit meiner Diebin den Ziegendämon besiegt \o/
> Bin da immer aufgrund der doofen Hunde gescheitert >_<



Komm lieber wieder in Steam online


----------



## Deathstyle (29. April 2012)

Ist irgendwie interessant wie du ständig von Leuten forderst irgendwo online zu gehen


----------



## Razyl (30. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie interessant wie du ständig von Leuten forderst irgendwo online zu gehen



Er besitzt halt keine Whatsapp, also könnte es teuer werden


----------



## iShock (30. April 2012)

nabend jemand da ?


----------



## H2OTest (30. April 2012)

jap





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7fdXS2ljv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (30. April 2012)

rofl :S - hatte heut schon genug Nightcore bei Osu! also

No!


----------



## Tilbie (30. April 2012)

Osu! Mit Nightwish is geil.

Abend!


----------



## Arosk (30. April 2012)

yay, aufm stein pc zu surfen macht spaß

jemand von euch fischen lust minecraft zu spielen? einen server kann ich stellen


----------



## iShock (2. Mai 2012)

Ahoi !



Wieso gibs kein Piratensmiley ? :S


----------



## Reflox (2. Mai 2012)

Arrr, über die Planke mit dir!


----------



## Olliruh (2. Mai 2012)

Nabend



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Occupy


----------



## iShock (2. Mai 2012)

was hab ich dir getan reflox


----------



## H2OTest (2. Mai 2012)

tonygt's Leona game war nicht so prall


----------



## Olliruh (2. Mai 2012)

god save the stalker mode


----------



## H2OTest (2. Mai 2012)

der ist toll


----------



## Olliruh (2. Mai 2012)

hahaha



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. Mai 2012)

olli was versucht der cop da sport ^^ (totsünde jedes 2ten us cops) ^^
aber da sieht man polizei dein freund und helfen (brocker, reiche und politiker)^^


----------



## Olliruh (2. Mai 2012)

War gestern bei der Occupy Mayday Parade


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. Mai 2012)

Und haben unsere cops uns auch verhauen ?
und dabei wollte ich mal einer werden jetzt weis ich warum ich es gelassen habe ^^


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2012)

Naja da auf den Bildern waren die Demonstranten ja auch gewalttätig, dann ist Gewalt von der Polizei nur verständlich.


----------



## Reflox (2. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JmpVVqRynWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Mai 2012)

Die Occupy Vögel sollten die bei uns in Frankfurt verjagen. Die Zelten schon moooonate lang vor der Europäischen Zentralbank das nervt voll ^^


----------



## Arosk (2. Mai 2012)

omg ich hab mich mal wieder selbst gegoogelt, was ich alles für ein scheiß gefunden hab <.< hahaha 

http://www.xchar.de/user/jaba/180570

http://aut-wow.de.vu/

Das Internet vergisst nie


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2012)

Höhö, als erster wach!


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Mai 2012)

Da ich technisch gesehen noch nicht geschlafen habe stimmt das sogar...

Die ganze Nacht damit zugebracht, DOS Games zu suchen und in DOSBox bzw. in D-Fend Reloaded (DOSBox Frontend) einzupflegen... dabei auch ein paar mächtige Hirnknacker dabei gehabt...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Mai 2012)

Nabend.Avaaz wird von großkonzernen oder was größeres angegriffen 
ich möchte das euch nur zeigen und keine rettet die seite mit geld https://secure.avaaz..._avaaz_de/?copy

so hier ist er jetzt richtig wegen der zeit ^^


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2012)

Abönd!


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Mai 2012)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend!
Ich verharre auf dem Grat zwischen Frohsinn und Trübal. Es werden noch Wetten angenommen.


----------



## Manowar (4. Mai 2012)

Dann lad ich dich halt in nen Biergarten ein. Hop!


----------



## Manowar (4. Mai 2012)

Mich will man nichtmal auf ein Bier sehen..das ist schon traurig


----------



## Tilbie (4. Mai 2012)

Abend!


----------



## Legendary (4. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3atIvK9ugsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (4. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Mich will man nichtmal auf ein Bier sehen..das ist schon traurig



Was erwartest Du auch Reaktionen von "älteren" Frauen, nachdem Du Dich bekannt hast, bis zur Hochzeitsnacht zu warten ?


----------



## Manowar (4. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Was erwartest Du auch Reaktionen von "älteren" Frauen, nachdem Du Dich bekannt hast, bis zur Hochzeitsnacht zu warten ?



Denkst du, ich sollte das zurücknehmen?
Außerdem wollte ich nur ein Bier trinken. Ohne Hintergedanken!


----------



## H2OTest (4. Mai 2012)

Wenn du mich mit Berta abholst komm ich mit *lach*


----------



## Manowar (4. Mai 2012)

Nene, da soll keiner dabei sein..


----------



## win3ermute (4. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Denkst du, ich sollte das zurücknehmen?



Ach was, das taugt schon, wenn Du die physisch dringend benötigte Erscheinungsform mitbringst 



> Außerdem wollte ich nur ein Bier trinken. Ohne Hintergedanken!



NATÜRLICH immer ohne Hintergedanken - so sind wir Männer halt! Nu ma ohne Spaß: Mit Frau Aufgeraucht würde ich auch mal gerne einen trinken gehen.


----------



## Manowar (4. Mai 2012)

Da es in Wacken mal nen inoffizielles Buffed Treffen gab, würde ich das eh gern mal tun.
Aber lass dein Jever zu Hause..

Aber sie kann mich eh nicht leiden


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Mit Frau Aufgeraucht würde ich auch mal gerne einen trinken gehen.



Ich erinnere der Vollständigkeit halber nochmals daran, dass ich dieses Jahr 40 werde.

Kurz nachdem ich 27 wurde, habe ich drei Pakete bei Nachbarn abgeholt. Die Dame nervte rum "Alle aus Süddeutschland" "Hm" (ebay, solange Pakete den Weg zu mir finden, ist es mir wurscht, woher sie kommen). "Wohl Geburtstag gehabt. Einen Runden?" Ich dachte 'baaaahhhh, sag nix falsches, du Hexe! Gib mir 30 und und dir fliegt ein Haufen Pappe um die Ohren!' "Der 20ste, was?" "Oh, ähm, naja, nicht ganz" *strahl*
Ob ich heute noch für jünger durchgehe, lass ich mal dahingestellt ... angesichts der Augenringe, die das nächtliche Gejammer der Nachbarskatze verursacht hat.
Letztens hat sich zwar jemand für das 'Du' entschuldigt, als wir aufs Alter zu sprechen kamen. Aber auf das Geschwätz alleinstehender 50-jähriger Männer muss man wirklich nichts geben.

Im Übrigen gilt: 1. Ich kann am besten zuhören, wenn ich durch die Gegend schaue (was abwesend und unhöflich wirkt). 2. ich neige zu Monologen nach drei Bierchen. Ich halte mich also selbst für gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Manowar (4. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich erinnere der Vollständigkeit halber nochmals daran, dass ich dieses Jahr 40 werde.
> 
> 2. ich neige zu Monologen nach drei Bierchen. Ich halte mich also selbst für gewöhnungsbedürftig.



Fast mein kompletter Freundeskreis ist in 2 Jahren so weit 

Und..ist das nicht was vollkommen normales?


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Und..ist das nicht was vollkommen normales?



Ich komm nur manchmal am Morgen danach ins Grübeln, warum der Bierpegel bei allen gleichauf war, ich aber dennoch zu 70% gelabert habe.
Da kommt mir spontan die letzte Geburtstagsparty meiner Kollegin in den Sinn. Unter den Anwesenden der persönliche Referent des Erzbischofs von Berlin. Hab den Mann nie zuvor gesehen, hab keinen Draht zur Kirche, aber vier Stunden am Stück mit ihm geplaudert. Und ich glaube, er hatte auch seine 15 Minuten ;-)


----------



## Manowar (4. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube du hättest echt Spaß mit unserem Drummer 

Aber da du meiner Einladung nichtmal im geringsten Beachtung schenkst, werde ich jetzt ins Bett gehen..püh!


----------



## Reflox (4. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend


----------



## win3ermute (4. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich erinnere der Vollständigkeit halber nochmals daran, dass ich dieses Jahr 40 werde.



Ich bin im Douglas-Adams-Jahr und werde dieses Jahr noch aufaddieren. So what?



> ich neige zu Monologen nach drei Bierchen. Ich halte mich also selbst für gewöhnungsbedürftig.



Dann müssen wir uns halt auf Redezeit einigen. Die einzigen Leute, die meinen, daß Du zuviel redest, sind eh die, die mehr Aufmerksamkeit für sich beanspruchen wollen.

Edit wegen geschweifter Quote-Klammern - ich liebe solche Fehler...


----------



## H2OTest (4. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-6jmVjBUJjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oO


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hättest echt Spaß mit unserem Drummer


Habe exzellente Erfahrungen (zwischenmenschlicher Natur) mit Drummern. Sind so ... taktvolle Menschen ;-) Schlagen mit einem Holzstock auf ein Tierfell und doch so feinsinnig.
(Ich saß auch ne zeitlang am Schlagzeug. War eigentlich mit nem Bass in die Band gekommen, aber Schlagzeuger war talentfrei. Ich auch, konnte aber wenigstens bis vier zählen.)
Meine Hör-Empfehlung an jeden Drummer: 65daysofstatic mit den Songs 'Primer' und 'Radio Protector'



> Aber da du meiner Einladung nichtmal im geringsten Beachtung schenkst, werde ich jetzt ins Bett gehen..püh!


Sorry und gute Nacht :-)


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Mai 2012)

Ach, jetzt komme ich auch ohne drei Bierchen in Schwafellaune...

Eine ganz kurze Episode aus meiner ersten Band-Phase: unser Sänger und Songschreiber kam eines Tages mit einem fertigen Stück an, das den 'wundervollen' Namen "A lonely Penis between Vibrators" trug. Ich glaub, er war ein ziemlich einsamer Mann. Er wurde später Radiomoderatior .. a lonely voice between.....

(die zweite Band-Phase wurde auch nicht mit einer Karriere gekrönt, aber man konnte die Tapes zumindest im Freundeskreis weitergeben). 

Edit: Ich lach grad Tränen. Hab gegoogelt und tatsächlich was unter dem alten Bandnamen bei myspace gefunden. Das ist so abartig schlecht, grandios schlecht. Hätte ich eine Rechtschutzversicherung, würde ich wohl den Initiator wegen groben Unfugs verklagen.


----------



## win3ermute (5. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Edit: Ich lach grad Tränen. Hab gegoogelt und tatsächlich was unter dem alten Bandnamen bei myspace gefunden. Das ist so abartig schlecht, grandios schlecht. Hätte ich eine Rechtschutzversicherung, würde ich wohl den Initiator wegen groben Unfugs verklagen.



Mir geht es gerade ähnlich - meine olle Band hat es tatsächlich zu spanischen Bootlegs geschafft und ist bis heute aktiv mit "Remixes". Ich schrei mich wech ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> zu spanischen Bootlegs geschafft und ist bis heute aktiv mit "Remixes".


Davon war Band Nr. 1 weit entfernt. Weitere Recherchen ergaben ein paar Soloprojekte des ehemaligen Sängers. Ich hoffe, er ist fündig geworden 'between vibrators'. Paar Leute aus dem Dunstkreis haben es etwas weiter bebracht: 'Sonne Hagal' ergibt eine nicht zu verachtende Trefferzahl bei google. Auftritte in halb Europa.

Band Nr. 2 hatte mehr Potential. Unsere Bassistin ist/war ein kleines Musikgenie. Hört einen Song und spielt ihn nach. Dagegen bin ich eher Jungfrau. Egal, an welchem Instrument. 'Wir-brauchen-einen-Bassisten-Bassist', Notbehelfs-Schlagzeuger/Tastenkram, am Ende endlich Gitarre. Nur bin ich leider mit wenig musikalischem Talent ausgestattet. Gute Gitarreneinlagen resultieren eher aus Zufallstreffern und Verspielern.

Unzulänglichkeiten bei sich selber zu suchen (zum Beispiel bei mangelnder Ausdauer), ist natürlich müßig. Daher muss ein anderer als Karriere-Verhinderer her: meine Eltern! Ich hatte mit sechs Jahren eine Kindergitarre und bin meinen Eltern damit vermutlich gewaltig auf die Nerven gegangen. Bei einem Kindergeburtstag trat jemand auf die Gitarre und eine Saite riss. Ich stand betrübt vor meinem Vater und er sagte: "Hmm.. die ist kaputt. Die können wir nicht mehr reparieren." Es war nur eine gottverdammte Angelsehnensaite! Aber ich habe es geglaubt. Er sei verflucht! (Soll er doch sein Haus selber abzahlen, statt ich mit reichlichen Tantiemen. Grumpf)


----------



## win3ermute (5. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Soll er doch sein Haus selber abzahlen, statt ich mit reichlichen Tantiemen. Grumpf



Frau Aufgeraucht, sie haben ein echtes Problem *weglach*!

Ich habe meine "Musikerkarriere" aus ehrlichen Gründen an die Wand gehängt, weil ich Songwriter und Gitarren-/Baßplayer bzw. Syntheziser-Geeks kennenlernte, die wesentlich mehr drauf hatten als ich.

Ich habe mich damit abgefunden, in jeder Beziehung nur die "zweite Geige" zu spielen: Ich habe die Ideen; aber andere Leute können darauf erst richtig "spielen". Ich bin weder der geniale Musiker noch der geniale Programmierer - meine Ideen sind allerdings das, was andere Leute dann innerhalb jener Grenzen, die ich vorgebe, ausfüllen. 

Und ich mag das: Mit einem Team meine Ideen erweitern, andere Ideen aufnehmen und schließlich die Zusammenarbeit verschiedenster Ideen zu koordinieren, daß sie ein einheitliches Ganzes ergeben. Im Endeffekt bin ich verantwortlich für alles, was diese völlig wirre Bande von Software-Piraten sich da teilweise zusammenstümpert und darf das vor der Firma vertreten - aber es macht einen Heidenspaß! Vor allen Dingen, wenn man mit den besten Leuten zusammenarbeitet, die man im jeweiligen Feld kennengelernt hat!


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Frau Aufgeraucht, sie haben ein echtes Problem *weglach*!


Hmm, damit, meine Mitmenschen falsch einzuschätzen? Ironie ist ab ca. dem zwölften Lebensjahr verständlich.


----------



## Reflox (6. Mai 2012)

Quack?


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (7. Mai 2012)

FML!  langsam dreh ich durch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2012)

Wat lus ?


----------



## H2OTest (7. Mai 2012)

Siet 2 montaen kein Training meh, kein rad mehr ... und immernoch solange bis ich wieder gesund werde -.-


----------



## Reflox (7. Mai 2012)

I know that feel bro


----------



## H2OTest (7. Mai 2012)

-/-​


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kj0Dkz0jFxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Jahr isses schon her, hach ja. Erste Reihe damals, weil wir uns vorgedrängelt hatten. 20.000 Menschen, einfach unglaublich...


----------



## H2OTest (7. Mai 2012)

[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]I tried so hard​[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]And got so far​[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]But in the end​[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]It doesn't even matter​[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]I had to fall​[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]To lose it all​[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]But in the end​[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]It doesn't even matter​[/font]


----------



## Olliruh (7. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54zh5erG0jE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ruhrpott Fußball ist einfach bosshaft.


----------



## H2OTest (7. Mai 2012)

This is not the end 
This is not the beginning 
Just a voice like a riot 
Rocking every revision 

mal was positives :/ iwie muss ich mich ja wieder besser fühlen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2012)

H2O loves linkin park


----------



## Olliruh (7. Mai 2012)

Witz des Tages?
proNrw


----------



## H2OTest (7. Mai 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> H2O loves linkin park



JA.. leider verbinde ich sie eher mit negativen dingen die in meinem Leben passierten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2012)

Same here, aber ich höre sie immer noch sehr gerne. Sie waren und sind immer noch ein Teil meiner Jugend


----------



## Kamsi (7. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Witz des Tages?
> proNrw







> Krawalle bei &#8222;Pro NRW"-Provokation in Bonn
> Islamist (25) sticht zwei Polizisten nieder
> 
> Mehr als 100 Festnahmen +++ Mordkommission eingerichtet +++ Insgesamt 29 Polizisten verletzt





> Bundesinnenminister Hans-Peter Friedrich
> (CSU) warnte nach den jüngsten Ausschreitungen in der BILD am SONNTAG
> vor den Salafisten als Keimzelle des Islamisten-Terrors in Deutschland.
> &#8222;Von seinen fanatischen Anhängern geht eine besondere Gefährdung für die
> Sicherheit Deutschlands aus."



weiss nicht wo du den witz findest daran - da wird normal demonstriert was in deutschland erlaubt ist und die verückten allah anhänger laufen mal wieder amok - naja gut das 11 millionen wow spieler laut phönix europa vor den islamisten retten


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2012)

Linkin Park rockt ^^
Viele schreien ja uäääh Mainstream, aber wen interessierts... ist gute Rockmusik und schöne Texte. 
Scheiß drauf was andere sagen.

Genau wie die ganzen Metal-Pros die meinen Metallica wär kacke. Die haben auch nurn Stock quer sitzen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2012)

Sind alles Hipster...alles Hipster...


----------



## Reflox (7. Mai 2012)

<The|Gnu> Hey Michael mal bock auf nen richtigen Männerabend mit Steffen und Chriss?  
<Funkstar> Klar! Dann brauchen wir Bier und pornos  
  <The|Gnu> Wir hab
en noch nen Kasten im Keller... und rein theoretisch könnten wir uns die Porns auch aufm Beamer angucken!  * Mietzekatze has joined #Treffpunkt 
  <Mietzekatze> Moin Jungs  
<The|Gnu> Naja auf jeden Fall gibt der boon mir dann voll den Headi durch die Wall. Voll der Luckshot!   
<Funkstar> Hatte ich auch mal. Aber das Cheaterkind hat Wallhack benutzt. Wurd dann auch gleich gekickt. Solche Leute in der ESL wirds nie geben!  
<Mietzekatze> Ach ihr labert nur über Counterstrike... machts gut!  * Mietzekatze has quit IRC (leave)
 <The|Gnu> So... was meinste nun. Beamer oder Fernseher?  
<Funkstar> Beamer kommt besser!

German-bash <3


----------



## H2OTest (7. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> <The|Gnu> Hey Michael mal bock auf nen richtigen Männerabend



ab hier wusste ich um was es geht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2012)

Der ist schon ein Klassiker


----------



## Olliruh (7. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> weiss nicht wo du den witz findest daran - da wird normal demonstriert was in deutschland erlaubt ist und die verückten allah anhänger laufen mal wieder amok - naja gut das 11 millionen wow spieler laut phönix europa vor den islamisten retten



Nein die Demo in Hagen war ein Witz. 15 Rechte die mit Deutschland Flaggen vor der Moschee standen & die Nationalhymne abgespielt haben.
Dagegen standen ca. 350 Demonstranten mit Trillerpfeifen daneben und haben mal ordentlich interveniert.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Mai 2012)

@Reflox
Aaaaalt, da wächst mir ja so ein Bart.


----------



## H2OTest (7. Mai 2012)

Hachja ... das "leidige" Thema Ausländer zum Glück reiß ich bei dem Thema ganz selten mein Maul aus sonst wird man in "Nazideutschland" gleich als Rechtsradikal abgestempelt ...


----------



## Reflox (7. Mai 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> @Reflox
> Aaaaalt, da wächst mir ja so ein Bart.



Lustig ist er aber trotzdem. 

Der ist relativ "neu"

<@oOtrinityOo> Letzte Nacht, gegen 3 Uhr, hat überraschend der Nachbar bei mir geklingelt. Mir ist vor Schreck fast die Bohrmaschine aus der Hand gefallen.

Ich brauchte einige Minuten bis ich endlich aufhörte zu lachen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> * Mietzekatze has quit IRC (leave)



Von wann ist das denn? Ich war  1996 - 2000 im IRC unterwegs. Sollte ich da mal wieder reinschauen?
(Keine Frage, war ne geile Zeit. Man/frau erwarb automatisch den Rang eines Nerds. Aber meine letzten Abstecher ins IRC vor einigen Jahren waren doch eher ernüchternd)

Ach ja, bin zurück von der Gassigehen-Verabredung. War gegen 19:30 Uhr, wollte vor 21 Uhr zurück sein. Symptomatisch für mich ... es wird immer 'etwas' später. Und hätte der Hund nicht vor Hunger gewinselt, stünde ich noch immer vor den Toren Sanssoucis und würde labern. Weiber eben. 



> <@oOtrinityOo> Letzte Nacht, gegen 3 Uhr, hat überraschend der Nachbar bei mir geklingelt. Mir ist vor Schreck fast die Bohrmaschine aus der Hand gefallen.


Erinnert mich an meine coole Mom. Zweite eigene Bude, ich war ca. 22 Jahre rum. Meine Mom und ich haben grad die Küche aus dem Baumarkt aufgebaut, da klopft es gegen 23.30 Uhr. Ich HASSE es, wenn jemand klopft (eher hämmert), obwohl es eine Klingel gibt und empfinde es als Zeichen von Aggression oder Dummheit. Mom macht die Tür auf: "WISSEN SIE WIE SPÄT ES IST???!!!" Mom schaut zu mir in die Küche: "Kind (jaja, Kosenamen), wie spät ist es? Der Nachbar fragt."
Ne, sie ist nicht doof, nur unheimlich sarkastisch.


----------



## Reflox (7. Mai 2012)

Also die Zitate von hier sind von etwa 2004-2011 :3

http://german-bash.org/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2012)

yo vamos in mein Bett, tschö


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also die Zitate von hier sind von etwa 2004-2011 :3


Ohne zuschauen, ob es was neueres gibt, lad ich mir jetzt mIRC, log auf nen IRCnet-Server und schau mal in meinen alten Channel. Die Homepage-Seiten zu unserem Mädelschat hab ich noch immer auf dem PC (der PC hat sich seitdem allerdings mehrfach erneuert). Mal sehen, ob ich eine all1, dodo oder elfe wiederfinde. Mit freundlichen Grüßen janebond.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Mai 2012)

Ich fand Irc immer Klasse, aber leider stirbt das irgendwie aus.
Liegt vermutlich daran, dass es keine so umfangreichen Profile gibt, mit denen man sich profilieren kann ^^.


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Mai 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Liegt vermutlich daran, dass es keine so umfangreichen Profile gibt, mit denen man sich profilieren kann ^^.


Ja, einfach nur nen Namen wählen, einloggen und mit etwas Glück nett labern ohne Opfer einer DOS-Attacke zu werden. 

Wir hatten eine waschechte Programmiererin im Chat. Die hatte einen Bot installiert, der die Channelhoheit sicherte. 24h am Tag online. Vergab automatisch Channelmaster-Status an verifizierte Leute. Jungs konnten ja so fies sein. Der Bot war ne echte Herausforderung, nicht leicht down zu bekommen. Aber sobald niemand im Chat war und der Bot per DOS-Attacke down gezergt wurde, übernahmen die unseren Weiberchat. Aber die Programmiererin, deren Lieblingsgetränk Freixenet war, hat jeden Störenfried weggeblasen. 

Soviele Bluescreens, wie in den IRC-Jahren, hatte ich in den letzten 1 1/2 Jahrzehnten nicht. Aber auch nie wieder soviele coole und skurrile Begegnungen bei diversen Channel-Treffen.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Mai 2012)

Wie das? Schon 21:05 und hier wird noch nich gespamt? o.O


----------



## H2OTest (8. Mai 2012)

Meine Neue Frisur 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (8. Mai 2012)

Sehr ausgefallene Frisur, echt


----------



## ego1899 (8. Mai 2012)

Oh, sehr kreativ und mutig 
Aber war die vorher so viel anders? Hast nur die Spitzen schneiden lassen hm?


----------



## H2OTest (8. Mai 2012)

naja ich lass meistens ca 2-3 cm wachsen und lass sie dann wieder abrasieren xD


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Mai 2012)

Männer haben keine Frisuren, Männer haben Haare.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Mai 2012)

H2OTest, ich lass sie mir in der Regel bis zur Nase wachsen, und dann rasier ich mir Sie mir wieder bis zur Glatze ab.
Regelmässig.
Bis jezz etwa 4-5 gemacht, halt immer wenn ich... "emotional" werde.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Männer haben keine Frisuren, Männer haben Haare.





Ja da haste allerdings recht.

Keinen Sinn für Mode, daher kaufen sich Männer auch nur Klamotten wenn sie wirklich neue brauchen


----------



## Legendary (8. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Männer haben keine Frisuren, Männer haben Haare.



Aaaaahja, alles klar!


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe keine Frisur, ich habe so Haare und idR bestimmt der Wind wie die dann in der Uni aussehen 
Normalerweise sehen die dann so aus wie auf dem Bild hier bei Buffed.


----------



## Legendary (8. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte, ich habe und ich werde wohl immer eine Frisur haben, zumindest solange wie ich genug dicke Haare auf meinem schönen Kopf trage. 

So kurze Haare find ich kacke, würde auch scheiße aussehen an mir. Dazu muss man einfach der Typ sein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2012)

H2O du schaust aus wie der eine aus Hooligans (Film)... 

Hatte sie vor 3 Jahren auch mal so kurz, aber hab dann doch gemerkt, wie sehr ich meine liebe (auch wenn ich sie manchmal hasse, dumme Locken -.-)


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Mai 2012)

Was macht ihr so?
Ich fliege lahme lv 1 Missionen in EvE, daher suche ich Unterhaltung.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Mai 2012)

Eve online oder wie? Wird das noch gespielt?


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Mai 2012)

EvE Online ist aktuell das einzige MMO mit steigender Spielerzahl 
..und ich trage seit einigen Wochen dazu bei.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Mai 2012)

Echt? Ich dachte das wär schon tot.... Was is eigentlich mit... Ach wie hieß es nochmal...

MMO Weltraum Dingens... vor einem Jahr ungefähr gestartet...

Da hab ich die Beta gespielt und das war eigentlich ganz spaßig... Verdammt jetzt muss ich raus finden wie es heißt dann hab ich wenigstens was zu tun ^^

Edit: Black Prophercy genau das wars


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Mai 2012)

Das wolltest du mir auch andrehen - ich habe keine Ahnung.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Mai 2012)

Waaaaas was heißt hier andrehen 

Naja es is auf jedem Fall vom letzten Jahr und die Beta hat Bock gemacht...

Ich hab allerdings nie EvE Online gespielt, daher kann ich jetzt nich sagen ob die sich überhaupt ähneln oder nicht...
Genauso wenig weiß ich inwiefern sich BP seit der Beta verändert hat...
Ich mach mich mal schlau...

Edit: Das mit Ragnarok hab ich übrigens probiert... hat irgendwie nich so geklappt mit dem rüberkopieren auf die externe und pipapo


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Mai 2012)

Ja bei Ragnarok habe ich nen Problem mit den Servern, das ist alles nicht so das Wahre atm..

Aber nein, EvE steuert sich schon eher passiv und BP soweit ich weiß sogar mit Joystick?!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zDVEHE10nHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Mai 2012)

Naja bzw mit der Maus...

Is ja auch irgendwo ein Weltraum-Shooter...

Also muss ich mir EvE eher so wie Freelancer vorstellen?


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Mai 2012)

Jo. Du steuerst das Schiff indirekt, Skills werden über Zeit geskillt und das Spiel lässt sich sonst am besten mit dem Wort 'Sandbox' beschreiben. Rau und böse und komplex.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Mai 2012)

Ah ok... Und wo gibt es sowas heute noch 

Mal schauen vielleicht kann ich mir das auf die Platte ziehen ich probier das mal die Tage... ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Mai 2012)

Ich warn dich hier mal vor: das Spiel erfordert viel Konzentration und lernbereitschaft.
Dieses Bild hier lügt nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich hat damals der 141 Podcast von PC Games angefixt mich mit dem Spiel mal zu beschäftigen und was soll ich sagen, es hat mich überzeugt.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Mai 2012)

Haha ja das is aber nach meinem Geschmack, ich hab keine Lust mehr auf so hirnloses Zeugs da komm ich mir vor wie ein Zombie der vorm Rechner hockt, weil das bissel Gobmotorik was noch vorhanden ist mehr als ausreicht...
Ein Spiel soll ja auch irgendwo fordern...


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Mai 2012)

Joa das tuts, motorisch ist es nicht unbedingt großartig anspruchsvoll aber davon ab bietet es viele Möglichkeiten zur Entfaltung 

Ich sehe mir gerade ein 'PvP' Video an.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XrYe_4vHzgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich kann dir sonst nur den Podcast empfehlen - der Robert Bartke (heißt der so?) erzählt da echt spannende Sachen.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Mai 2012)

Minecraft ist das andere berühmte Sandbox Spiel, dass es gibt. Ich glaube im momentanen Zeitraum gibt es nur diese 2, die wirklich erfolgreich sind (also man auch Geld damit verdienen kann ^_^ ).
Das Prinzip besteht darin, dir Werkzeuge zu geben, damit du das erschaffen kannst, was du dir ausdenken kannst. Der Sandkasten bietet dir den Platz, die Zeit und das Werkzeug. 
Ob du den Sand isst oder eine Burg baust, liegt ganz bei dir


----------



## ego1899 (9. Mai 2012)

Naja Sandkasten hin oder her... ich warte jetzt mal auf das Sandmännchen, ich muss um 6 wieder raus damit ich pünklich weiter schlafen kann in der Uni 

Viel Spaß noch und gute Nacht!


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Mai 2012)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Zonalar (9. Mai 2012)

Nachti 
Schau mir grad zum ersten mal "Inception".
Ich schau mir grad zum ersten mal Inception.
Ich schau mir grad zum ersten mal Inception.
Ich schau mir grad zum "ersten" mal Inception.
Ich schau mir GRAD zum ersten mal... Inception.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2012)

sup ? 3:


----------



## Olliruh (9. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vlwvIZvFyVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nabend


----------



## ego1899 (9. Mai 2012)

Moooooin 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CsGYh8AacgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (9. Mai 2012)

Nabend ... Mittwoch op .. ich will nicht ...


----------



## ego1899 (9. Mai 2012)

Ich mag den Mittwoch.... der is so schön... mittig... 

Edit: Achso heute is ja erst Dienstag und du meintest OP.... Ok das is natürlich bitter ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2012)

Heute ist DIenstag ?!


----------



## ego1899 (9. Mai 2012)

Nee stimmt doch Mittwoch... Verdammt


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2012)

Nein heute ist Sonntag.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Mai 2012)

Woooow..... August!


----------



## H2OTest (9. Mai 2012)

nächste woche mittwoch.. naja solange sie diesmal gleich die Nadel richtig reistecken und nicht 3 mal vorher versucehn und auch die Schmerzmittel höher dosieren geht das hoffentlich -.-


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

@Olli "... mit 15 beim Polizeipraktikum..." (regt euch auf Thread)

Meine beste Freundin ist bei der Kripo, während der Ausbilung im Dauerdienst. Heißt: Leiche, anrücken, nachschauen. Älterer Herr, der sich im Sommer auf dem aufgeheizten Dachboden aufgehängt hat. Pflegebedürftige Frau, deren Mann einem Herzinfarkt erlag (und vor der Heizung 'verrottete'), derweil sie verhungerte. Kleinkind, erschlagen von einer Kommode. Pfff, harter Tobak. Sie hat ne Menge erzählt. 
Über morbide Geschichten zu lachen, ist wohl das eine. In der Wohnung eines Toten zu stehen, der Fernseher läuft, die Programmzeitschrift trägt das Datum von vor drei Wochen, ein verschimmeltes Butterbrot auf dem Tisch - das hat andere 'Qualitäten'. Ich will nicht tauschen und Hochachtung vor der psychologischen Betreuung, die bei der Polizei (hoffentlich) geleistet wird. Sowas kann man zwei, dreimal 'mit-nach-Hause-nehmen', aber nicht jeden Tag.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

Na super! Werbung für zwei Sekunden, bevor ich die 'Mute'-Taste drückte. Das reichte, um nen Burger zu begehren    Ich bestelll jetzt 1.500 kcal bei Pizzalieferanten Toni.

Ach, was soll das Geheule. In 15 Minuten genieße ich zwei von Tonis unvergleichlichen Star-Burgern! Kalorien werden morgen weggeradelt. Eine muss sich ja fürs Wirtschaftwachstum stark machen *räusper*


----------



## ego1899 (9. Mai 2012)

Ich bin immer skeptisch wenn ich sehe, dass man bei ner Pizzeria neben Pasta, Schnitzel, Fisch und Ähnlichem dann auch noch Mexikanisch, Indisch etc. bestellen kann und dann noch so Fingerfood wie eben auch Burger... ^^


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2012)

Da find ich die Mexikaner immer geil, wenn man fragt "War der Koch mal in Mexiko?" "Nein" "Warum zum Geier sollte ich dann hier essen?"


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer skeptisch



Toni, Cheffe von der Pizzeria, kenn ich ganz gut. Extras für Freunde gratis, kühles Pils während der Wartezeit vor Ort und als letztens der halbe Stadtteil ohne Strom war, stand ich bei ihm in der Küche, hab bissel rumgesnackt und das leergelutschte Handy bei ihm geladen. Saubere Bude. Da bestell ich ganz gern (Erfahrungen einer Freundin als Aushilfs-Pizza-Bäckerin in einer Pizzeria-Kette lassen in der Tat skeptisch werden).

Lieferung grad angekommen... njam, kühles Pils gratis und liebe Grüße über den Fahrer. Passt :-)


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> kühles Pils gratis



+1 Sympathie.


----------



## Merianna (9. Mai 2012)

Ich meide grundsätzlich Restaurants mit großer Speisekarte weil es eh nix werden kann, weil je mehr Gerichte je mehr Vorbereitung und wie oft hab ich in solchen Läden schon so manch miesen Fraß bekommen nee danke nicht mehr mit mir.
Mal davon abgesehen das ich es eh merke da ich Glutamat nicht vertrage, dann lieber nen kleinen Laden mit guter feiner Karte und eine Spezialisierung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> @Olli "... mit 15 beim Polizeipraktikum..." (regt euch auf Thread)
> 
> Meine beste Freundin ist bei der Kripo, während der Ausbilung im Dauerdienst. Heißt: Leiche, anrücken, nachschauen. Älterer Herr, der sich im Sommer auf dem aufgeheizten Dachboden aufgehängt hat. Pflegebedürftige Frau, deren Mann einem Herzinfarkt erlag (und vor der Heizung 'verrottete'), derweil sie verhungerte. Kleinkind, erschlagen von einer Kommode. Pfff, harter Tobak. Sie hat ne Menge erzählt.
> Über morbide Geschichten zu lachen, ist wohl das eine. In der Wohnung eines Toten zu stehen, der Fernseher läuft, die Programmzeitschrift trägt das Datum von vor drei Wochen, ein verschimmeltes Butterbrot auf dem Tisch - das hat andere 'Qualitäten'. Ich will nicht tauschen und Hochachtung vor der psychologischen Betreuung, die bei der Polizei (hoffentlich) geleistet wird. Sowas kann man zwei, dreimal 'mit-nach-Hause-nehmen', aber nicht jeden Tag.



Ich lach ja nicht über morbide geschichten ich find nur die Leute lustig die drauf abragen. 
Ich will ja auch Polizist werden


----------



## ego1899 (9. Mai 2012)

Ja hier in Frankfurt is das ganz schlimm... Es gibt zahlreiche Lieferdienste die echt Klasse sind, dann aber auch meist mit irgendnem Restaurant dahinter.

Und dann noch diese "wir liefern eigentlich nur aber haben doch ne kleine Gammel-Filiale" wo du dann echt alles bestellen kannst. 

Lustigerweise macht man bei diesen Diensten die dann auch so tolle Namen haben wie "Mr. Pizza" den größten Fehler, wenn du dort tatsächlich ne Pizza bestellst.
Da dort meistens eh nur Inder und Pakis in der Küche stehen macht bestellt man am besten tatsächlich auch asiatisches Futter... ^^


Eben gerade mal Risen 2 installiert weil mir so langweilig war. Das is ja echt richtig mies geworden ich hab jetzt mal 20 Minuten gespielt und es soeben wieder gelöscht. Echt grauenhaft, Spielspaß gleich null...

Die letzten Tage bis zum D3 Release wollen einfach nich rum gehen... ^^


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2012)

Endlich mein Projekt fertig! Ich kann diese Schei**e von Herrenrasse und Rassenhygiene nichtmehr sehen. Sogar kann ich schon "Mein Kampf" zititren.

Und das Lied spielt in meinem Kopf rauf und runter




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MReV9dkAVhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das nächste Projekt mach ich über Häschen. :C


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

Läkkaaa, wirklich lecker. Irgendwie dekandent. Den ganzen Tag über Wasser, Tee und drei Bananen und nun zwei Riesen-Burger.

Analog zu "Nichtstun macht nur dann Spaß, wenn man eigentlich viel zu tun hätte. (Noël Coward), würde ich mal sagen "Vollfressen macht nur dann Spaß, wenn man es eigentlich besser weiß"

Was Restaurantes und Bestellungen anbetrifft: Lieferungen kommen von Vertrauensmann Toni, Vor-Ort-Essen bei Francesco, der Italiener, zu dem auch Italiener gehen (besseres Indiz, als Sterne über der Tür). Indisch beim migrierten Inder, der indisch spricht und den charmantesten Kellner der Stadt hat. Orientalisch im Laila, in dem es nur zwei Speisen auf der Karte gibt, die mir zusagen. Aber eine davon wäre meine Henkersmahlzeit.

Alles andere taugt nur zum Sattwerden.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Mai 2012)

Oh nach Fußball kommt Missing in Action auf Kabel 1, der Abend ist gerettet!


----------



## Merianna (9. Mai 2012)

Hab hier auch meinen Italiener in der Stadt der macht Mittags immer lecker Pasta und hat ne übersichtliche Karte ohne irgendwelches Zeug was nichts in Italien zu suchen hat 
Chinese meide ich wegen dem Glutamatproblem hab nur einen wo ich das Essen vertrage 
Meistens macht selber kochen aber doch mehr Spaß und ich weiß was drinn ist


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Oh nach Fußball kommt ...



Nach zwei wirklich leckeren Burgern taucht die pummelige Vera (am Mittag) plötzlich im Werbeblock auf und labert über Aufgeblähtheit.
Man ey, geh heim. Ich darf, ich kann, ich will .. und wieg trotzdem 20 kg weniger. Dumpfe Spaßbremse.

Ohnehin mehr als fragwürdig, dass Zucker-Pansche (call it 'Activia'), also Fressen gegen zuviel Fressen wirken könne.


----------



## orkman (9. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> @Olli "... mit 15 beim Polizeipraktikum..." (regt euch auf Thread)
> 
> Meine beste Freundin ist bei der Kripo, während der Ausbilung im Dauerdienst. Heißt: Leiche, anrücken, nachschauen. Älterer Herr, der sich im Sommer auf dem aufgeheizten Dachboden aufgehängt hat. Pflegebedürftige Frau, deren Mann einem Herzinfarkt erlag (und vor der Heizung 'verrottete'), derweil sie verhungerte. Kleinkind, erschlagen von einer Kommode. Pfff, harter Tobak. Sie hat ne Menge erzählt.
> Über morbide Geschichten zu lachen, ist wohl das eine. In der Wohnung eines Toten zu stehen, der Fernseher läuft, die Programmzeitschrift trägt das Datum von vor drei Wochen, ein verschimmeltes Butterbrot auf dem Tisch - das hat andere 'Qualitäten'. Ich will nicht tauschen und Hochachtung vor der psychologischen Betreuung, die bei der Polizei (hoffentlich) geleistet wird. Sowas kann man zwei, dreimal 'mit-nach-Hause-nehmen', aber nicht jeden Tag.




 hmm ich hab auch oefters mit leichen zu tun und nehm sie auseinander ... seh da kein problem .. ok ich hab das vergammelte butterbrot nicht in der anatomie dissektion ... aber ich nehm die leiche auseinander , was die kripo nicht tut ^^ gewoehnungsphase brauchte ich nicht ... ist immer nur ein toter ... ein koerper ohne seele


----------



## ego1899 (9. Mai 2012)

Also ich bestelle so ziemlich jeden Tag Essen, bzw. hole es ab, daher hab ich inzwischen auch schon alles richtig gute in der Umgebung ausfindig gemacht...
War aber ein hartes Stück arbeit... man kann ja schließlich auch nich immer das gleiche essen


----------



## H2OTest (9. Mai 2012)

bah... das is ja nix fur mich


----------



## orkman (9. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Also ich bestelle so ziemlich jeden Tag Essen, bzw. hole es ab, daher hab ich inzwischen auch schon alles richtig gute in der Umgebung ausfindig gemacht...
> War aber ein hartes Stück arbeit... man kann ja schließlich auch nich immer das gleiche essen




zu faul zum selbst kochen ? wa ^^ ... naja dann muss man auch net abspuelen ich bestell nie was ;(


----------



## Manowar (9. Mai 2012)

Mein Cousin hat als Leichenbestatter gearbeitet - nen Vertrag mit der Polizei bestand..also auch "eklige" Leichen.
Der hat das ganz genau so gesehen.
Ich seh es auch nicht viel anders.. die Leiche die ich da gefunden hab..naja, die war halt tot.

War in nem Proberaum in Essen.
Nen alter Bunker, der von der Stadt für sowas zur Verfügung gestellt wurde..
Jedes mal wenn man pissen wollte, brauchte man ne Gasmaske, weil die Rohre vertrocknet waren und der ganze Arschgestank hochgekrochen kam.
Aber an dem Tag war nen anderer Geruch in der Luft, also sind wir suchen gegangen.
Lecker vertrocknetes Blut an der Wand, ne Ein- und Austrittswunde am Kopf.. der wollte halt nicht mehr.
Gestunken hats einfach bestialisch O_o

Damit komm ich ja echt klar, aber sich Rott*** zum Vergnügen (oder um cool zu sein) anzuschauen..das ist..schräg.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> ein koerper ohne seele



Vielleicht der Unterschied. Einen Toten zwischen all seinem Hab und Gut auf mögliche Fremdeinwirkung zu untersuchen; Eltern zu treffen, die gerade hysterisch um ihr 2-jähriges Kind weinen; 15-jährige Mädchen zu befragen, deren Seele tot ist, wer denn diese fünf jungen Männer waren....

Wenn ich so resümiere, waren es doch eine Menge Erzählungen, die meine beste Freundin bewegt haben. Derzeit 'Organisierte Kriminalität', das scheint etwas 'verdaulicher' zu sein.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Mai 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> zu faul zum selbst kochen ? wa ^^ ... naja dann muss man auch net abspuelen ich bestell nie was ;(



Ganz genau 

Es gibt Phasen da bestelle ich auch 2x am Tag den ganzen Monat. dementsprechend habe ich auch beim ein oder anderem Italiener nen "Deckel" und zahle immer am Ende des Monats. ^^
Ich kenn die aber auch alle seitdem ich klein bin. Hat den Vorteil das man halt auch bestellen kann wenn das Gehalt noch nich da is...


----------



## orkman (9. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Vielleicht der Unterschied. Einen Toten zwischen all seinem Hab und Gut auf mögliche Fremdeinwirkung zu untersuchen; Eltern zu treffen, die gerade hysterisch um ihr 2-jähriges Kind weinen; 15-jährige Mädchen zu befragen, deren Seele tot ist, wer denn diese fünf jungen Männer waren....
> 
> Wenn ich so resümiere, waren es doch eine Menge Erzählungen, die meine beste Freundin bewegt haben. Derzeit 'Organisierte Kriminalität', das scheint etwas 'verdaulicher' zu sein.




ich glaub mir wuerde die naehe dazu fehlen ... ich bleib bei sowas immer sachlich und wuerde einfach ohne ruecksicht auf verluste die eltern, familie , freunde durchfragen 





ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich kenn die aber auch alle seitdem ich klein bin. Hat den Vorteil das man halt auch bestellen kann wenn das Gehalt noch nich da is...




 hmm ... ist bei mir auch so , wuerd ich aber aus prinzip nicht machen ... ich hasse sowas wenn ich es tun wuerde... ausser vllt im restaurant meines besten freundes ... da gehoer ich quasi zur familie , von daher habs dennoch noch nie gemacht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2012)

[vimeo] 38223344 [/vimeo]

OIIIIII! I said OIIII!! What u lookin at u little ritch boy ???


----------



## Olliruh (9. Mai 2012)

Lol fak u dolan


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> ich bleib bei sowas immer sachlich



Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, du wirkst in deinen Äußerungen auch oft .. sachlich, distanziert, unempathisch ... 'alda-merkste-noch-was'.
Nimms mir nicht übel... ach was mach ich mir Sorgen. So nen sachliches Naturell... 

und genau das wird dich in deinem Job auszeichnen. Aber ich wäre nicht dafür gemacht: "ok, jetzt mal bitte gaaanz ruhig. Also der Kleine ist auf die Wickelkommode geklettert, die ist umgekippt, Kante auf Hals, Genickbruch, das wars. Na bitte, geht doch" "Ok Kleines, ist sicher nicht wie Weihnachten, wenn fünf Kerle im Park drübersteigen, aber jetzt mal der Reihe nach."

*Brech* *würg* *kotz*


----------



## orkman (10. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> und genau das wird dich in deinem Job auszeichnen. Aber ich wäre nicht dafür gemacht: "ok, jetzt mal bitte gaaanz ruhig. Also der Kleine ist auf die Wickelkommode geklettert, die ist umgekippt, Kante auf Hals, Genickbruch, das wars. Na bitte, geht doch" "Ok Kleines, ist sicher nicht wie Weihnachten, wenn fünf Kerle im Park drübersteigen, aber jetzt mal der Reihe nach."
> 
> *Brech* *würg* *kotz*




sorry aber bei den beispielen musst ich echt herzhaft lachen ...traurig find ich die sachen schon ... dennoch bringt einen jegliches flennen oder sonstige irrationale handlungen nicht weiter


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> sorry aber bei den beispielen musst ich echt herzhaft lachen ...traurig find ich die sachen schon ... dennoch bringt einen jegliches flennen oder sonstige irrationale handlungen nicht weiter



Ich musste nur schmunzeln, herzhaft lachen musste ich erst bei deiner Antwort 


Naja der eine nimmt das so, der andere so... Man darf denjenigen die da abgehärtet sind und da vielleicht ein paar trockene Kommentare von sich geben keinen Vorwurf machen. Für viele ist das auch eine Art damit umzugehen und sowas nicht an sich ran zu lassen...


Bei Altenpflegern oder Sanitätern ist das doch ähnlich. Der Humor den viele aus diesem Bereich an den Tag legen is auch manchmal echt brutal


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Mai 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> sorry aber bei den beispielen musst ich echt herzhaft lachen ...traurig find ich die sachen schon ... dennoch bringt einen jegliches flennen oder sonstige irrationale handlungen nicht weiter



Geht nicht ums Flennen. Die, von der ich rede, musste (im Dauerdienst damals) abschätzen, ob sie eine Autopsie anregt oder das ganze als Unfall/natürlichen Tod ad acta legt, Angehörige und Opfer befragen. Für letztere beiden Sachen muss man zumindest Empathie vorgaukeln können und ein Hauch von Einfühlungsvermögen mibringen. Auch Bauchgefühl kann da mal nützlich sein (auch wenn mich das in skurrile Situationen gebracht hat. Entgegen der allzu sachlichen Annahme ihrer Kollegen, es wäre ein Unfall, war sie mal der Meinung, es läge ein Straftat vor. Wir haben es nachgespielt, um zu erkunden, wie Blutspuren von der Kloschüssel _unter_ die Leiche kommen konnten. Schade, dass wir keine Kamera benutzt haben. Wäre ein 1A-Splatter geworden, hätten wir das Leitungswasser auch noch rot gefärbt.)


----------



## win3ermute (10. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Schade, dass wir keine Kamera benutzt haben. Wäre ein 1A-Splatter geworden, hätten wir das Leitungswasser auch noch rot gefärbt.)


 
Awesome - das hätte ich gerne auf youtube gesehen. Davon ab: Check Deine verdammten PNs!


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2012)

Soso wird jetzt hier privat kommuniziert... Das reicht mir, ich geh jetzt ins Bett! Sowas aber auch...

Gute Nacht!


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Check Deine verdammten PNs!



Gelesen :-) Ich widme mich dem umgehend. Ich hoffe, das ist auch morgen noch aktuell. Würde mich freuen, die Gästeliste ist exklusiv. Nur Burger, Knieprellung, The Closer, Urlaubsplanung und buffed .. war reichlich für einen Abend. 

(so beknackt The Closer ist, aber es hat seine unterhaltsamen Seiten: 'Ich muss zugeben, der Song ist irgendwie ansteckend' 'Die Grippe ist es auch!')


----------



## win3ermute (10. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> [...] die Gästeliste ist exklusiv.



Das hoffen wir doch - wir nehmen nicht jede(n) .


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2012)

Ich mach hier mal auf! =)
Nabend  Leute.
Schau mir grade Game of Thrones, nachdem ich soviele Memes von denen gesehn hab und es quasi überall im Internet durchsickert, wie geil es is, wollt ich mal selbst nachschauen.
Und das Internet hatte Recht. ._.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Mai 2012)

die serie ist okay aber die bücher sind besser 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8fCQm2im0kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ganz hbo typisch gibts mehr brüste und schwänze und teilweise sogar vaginas und viel gewalt damit die qoute hoch bleibt ^^

ich muss da immer irgendwie lachen wenn ich da das sehe ^^


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2012)

Ich bezweifel das der Großteil der Zuschauer einschaltet um Pipis und Tittis zu sehen...


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Mai 2012)

Game of Thrones fand ich tatsächlich ganz gut, die vielen Titten und der hohe Gewaltgrad trugen aber eher zur Atmosphäre als zur Unterhaltung bei. Es wär sonst deutlich weniger glaubwürdig gewesen.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2012)

Joa sehe ich auch so... 

Und die Gewalt, naja... Is ja allgemein bekannt das es im Mittelalter ein wenig "rau" zuging...


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Mai 2012)

Ich hab nur die Frachter zerstört und bin dann rausgewarped, ich hätte aber den ganzen Konvoi vernichten müssen - jetzt muss ich wieder zurück um den restlichen Schrott zu zerschießen 

Notorious BIG hätte auch keiner ernst genommen wenn er Celine Dion gefeatured hätte


----------



## Kamsi (10. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Game of Thrones fand ich tatsächlich ganz gut, die vielen Titten und der hohe Gewaltgrad trugen aber eher zur Atmosphäre als zur Unterhaltung bei. Es wär sonst deutlich weniger glaubwürdig gewesen.



sookie stackhouse romane und das lied von eis und feuer wenn man da bücher mit serien vergleicht viel weniger sex und gewalt die beschrieben ist und im buch gabs auch keinen gay blowjob


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Mai 2012)

Bei The Walking Dead gibts die hälfte der Charaktere nicht, so what.


----------



## Manowar (10. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Awesome - das hätte ich gerne auf youtube gesehen. Davon ab: Check Deine verdammten PNs!



Meckerst sie an, aber machst es selber nicht!
Hängt ihn!

Am Samstag schau ich mir nen Gran Torino, nen Challenger und nen Charger an.. hrhr


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Mai 2012)

Gibts nen Grund freiwillig nen BMW gegen sone Amischlürre einzutauschen? Mal vom Sound vielleicht abgesehen (wobei auch das nicht unbedingt..).


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sookie stackhouse romane und das lied von eis und feuer wenn man da bücher mit serien vergleicht viel weniger sex und gewalt die beschrieben ist und im buch gabs auch keinen gay blowjob



Gewalt und Erotik sind ja visuell auch viel wirksamer... Vor allem letzteres ^^ Schmuddeleien in Schriftform sind irgendwie so Oldschool


----------



## Manowar (10. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Gibts nen Grund freiwillig nen BMW gegen sone Amischlürre einzutauschen? Mal vom Sound vielleicht abgesehen (wobei auch das nicht unbedingt..).



Ich wollte schon immer so eine Schönheit haben, aber da ich ~45tkm im Jahr fahren musste, wars einfach undenkbar.
Jetzt sinds vllt noch 5-10tkm im Jahr (und ich verzieh mich eh noch dieses Jahr), also kann ich mir jetzt nen Spielzeug zulegen


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2012)

Oh grad bei Michel Friedmann.

"Wie korrupt ist Sport?"

Zu gast u.A. Werner Handsch xD


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon immer so eine Schönheit haben, aber da ich ~45tkm im Jahr fahren musste, wars einfach undenkbar.
> Jetzt sinds vllt noch 5-10tkm im Jahr (und ich verzieh mich eh noch dieses Jahr), also kann ich mir jetzt nen Spielzeug zulegen



Nagut! 

ego bist du eigentlich bei jedem Auswärtsspiel gewesen?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2012)

Nee nich auf jedem, aber bei vielen... Hab ja auch noch andere Interessen ^^
Wieso? Ich schätze mal von den 17 waren es so... Ca. 8-10 Auswärtsspiele, kann ich gar nich so genau sagen...

Boah zum Glück schon wieder vorbei die Sendung von Paolo Pinkel...

Es gibt wirklich kein größeres A******** im deutschen TV als den. Michel Friedmann is echt das unsympathischste was so rumläuft heutzutage... ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Mai 2012)

Warst' in Braunschweig? Ich meine gegen Eintracht war ich dabei.. ich bin mir aber garnichtmehr so sicher..
Ich war dieses Jahr kaum auswärts, eigentlich nur bei einem Spiel von Braunschweigs 2ter.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Mai 2012)

Neee in Braunschweig war ich nich das war glaub ich das zweite oder dritte Spiel irgendwann im August da hab ich es vorgezogen in den Urlaub zu fahren...
Ich glaub da werde ich auch so schnell nich mehr hinkommen, es sei den mit dem FSV Frankfurt ^^

Schade und du kommst nich dazu mal ein richtig schönes Stadion zu sehen weil ein Auswärtsspiel bei uns damit auch flach fällt... ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Mai 2012)

Jajajajajajajajaja 
Ich weiß auch nicht ob mir die Frankfurter Ultras zusagen - ich bin schon kein Fan von den Braunschweigern


----------



## ego1899 (11. Mai 2012)

Naja bei euch sind wohl die rechten stark vertreten, bei uns... Naja sind´s halt einfach Frankfurter ^^

Aber hier is immer so ein riesen Polizeiaufgebot da kann eigentlich nie was passieren... Die Auswärtsfans werden meistens direkt abgeschottet durch den Wald zum Flughafen gelotst, das sind so ca. 10 Min. Fußweg und von da aus gehts mit der S-Bahn zum HBF.
Und da sind mehr Polizisten als Reisende...


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2012)

Nabend  

Morgen gehts los. Dann fahr ich auf Genf, von wo ich mit dem Jakobsweg starte. Von der Zeit her wird es mathematisch nicht reichen für die ganze Strecke bis nach Santiago de Compostela. Aber es reicht nach Le Puy, und hoffentlich bis zur spanischen Grenze, Roncesvalles. 
Werden etwa 1000 Km sein und falls keine Zwischenfälle passieren, schaffe ich 25-30 km pro Tag im Schnitt.
ICh packe jetzt gerade die letzten Sachen in den Rucksack =)


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Mai 2012)

viel erfolg. aber ich staune das du in deinem alter die finanzen hast und dein chef dir so lange frei gibt


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Mai 2012)

20-30 Km am Tag? Das ist aber nicht sehr viel.


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Mai 2012)

Benji, guck vor der Abreise nochmal in deine PMs ...

So, jetzt bin ich endgültig (gleich, demnächst) im Bett.
Alles Gute dir!


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Mai 2012)

kommt schon hin, muss ja einiges an gepäck mit und bei solch einem unterfangen sind vernünftige ruhezeiten sehr wichtig


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Mai 2012)

Ich kenne den Weg nicht, also ich weiß schon was das ist, weiß jetzt aber nicht ob da höhenmeter zu machen sind oder ähnliche Bedingungen herrschen. Ich weiß auch nicht wieviel Gepäck man dort dabei hat, mehr als einen Reiserucksack und vielleicht eine Gürteltasche erwarte ich dort auch nicht?! Aber 20-25 km laufe ich 4x die Woche beim Training - ohne Gepäck, dafür aber schnell.

Kommt mir halt nur wenig vor, kann aber auch einfach daran liegen das ich keinen Blick dafür habe.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Mai 2012)

du musst bedenken das er 1000km in der zeit laufen will, macht er zu schnell verausgabt er sich zu sehr und schafft es am ende vielleicht nicht. beim gepäck sollte campingzeug(zelt, gaskatusche , schlafsack etc) wechselsachen, wasserflaschen uvm dabei sein. nicht grad wenig.

als tipp noch an benji: falls du mal nicht weiß wo der jakobsweg gerade lang geht, folge den schmetterlingen. und ja der rat ist ernst gemeint, der schmetterling wird vom harnstoff anderer pilger angezogen


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2012)

Nun ich bin ja jetzt nicht gerade der Schlanke Typ, wieg über 100 Kilo, das aber nur knapp über dem Rahmen liegt, dank meines Körperbaus.Denn ich bin gross und (nunja...)stark.

Bei den Finanzen haben meine Eltern mir 100 Euro gespended, und die Komplette Ausrüstung (locker im Wert von 1000 Euro). Ich bin unglaublich dankbar, dass meine ELtern mich so unerstützen mit meiner Entscheidung. Hab sogar Zelt und Kochzeigs dabei, um unabhängig von Gaststätten und Tavernen reisen zu können  Die werden dann aufgesucht, wenn das Wetter über 2 Tage schlecht bleiben.

Geld habe ich praktisch keines. Ich werde selber etwa 300 Euro dabei haben +100 von den Eltern. Wenn ich Glück habe, krieg ich noch 300 Euro von ner anderen Quelle. Hängt aber von vielen Faktoren ab.
Und wegen dem Chef muss ich keine Sorgen machen. Habe mein Praktikum als IT-Supporter abgeschlossen.
Und ich werde dann meine Lehre als Konstrukteur Anfang-mitte August starten.


@tear_jerker: ewwwwwww :S


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Mai 2012)

In wieviel Zeit möchtest du denn die 1000 Km ablaufen? Ich finde das tendenziell sehr spannend, sowas ist toll.


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2012)

Eben. Morgen um 10:00 Uhr geh ich auf den Buss, und fahr  etwa 2-3 stunden, bis runter nach Genf. Dort fängt es dann an, nachdem ich mich in der Stadt mit allem Nötigen versorgt habe (was ich vergessen haben könnte). Ende soll es etwa am 28. Juli spätestens, um vor 1. August wiederZuhause in der Schweiz zu sein, und noch ne Woche Ferien zu haben, bevor die Lehre Anfängt. Das heist ich hab etwa 1 1/2 Monate Zeit, um den Daumen 6 Wochen.


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2012)

Viel Erfolg Benji und lass dich nicht ausrauben oder solche Geschichten... wird denke ich eine einschneidende Erfahrung fürs Leben für dich werden.
Für mich wärs das jedenfalls.

Und ich bin keine 17 (oder wie alt wars du noch gleich?) mehr sondern fast 27... finde es schon im Vorfeld eine immense Leistung, dass du es überhaupt startest.

Und zum Thema 20-30km pro Tag, das ist fuckin viel, vorallem bei den jeden Tag 35° da unten im Sommer... da gehst du 5km durch die pralle Sonne und dann gute Nacht mein Kind ^^
Insofern überanstreng dich nicht und mach Piano!!!

Ist ja kein Marathon, sondern mehr ein Selbstfindungsabenteuer.

PS:
Hatte ich erwähnt dass ich gern mitm MTB nebenher fahren würde?


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2012)

Och kannste gerne machen Konov  Werde eh ne weile unterwegs sein, kanns mal schauen ob du mich aufgabeln kannst


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Och kannste gerne machen Konov  Werde eh ne weile unterwegs sein, kanns mal schauen ob du mich aufgabeln kannst



 Hab dieses Jahr erstmal keine Ambitionen mit dem Bike ins Ausland zu gehen. Möchte im Inland noch Erfahrungen sammeln.
Aber in der Theorie klingt es spannend und ich glaube es wäre ein tolles Erlebnis.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich hab heute eine gesehen die mit ihrem Kind joggen gegangen is.

Das Kind war allerdings ein Säugling und lag im Kinderwagen den sie vor sich hergeschoben hat, währrend sie an mir vorbei gerannt is...

Fand ich schon ziemlich schräg. Das arme Kind bekommt wird doch voll traumatisiert 

War übrigens keine Frau die nur mal eben gerannt ist, weil sie es eilig hatte oder so. Die war in voller Montur 

Hat jetzt zwar wenig mit eurem Thema zu tun, aber kam da gerade drauf als ich vom Thema "Laufen" gehört habe...


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2012)

Och kein Ding ego, ich besetz hier den Thread ja nicht.^^
Jetzt wird aber noch zum letzten Mal Nudeln gekocht. Will nochmal richtig essen, bevor ich mich selbst ins Exil in die Wildnis schicke.


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute eine gesehen die mit ihrem Kind joggen gegangen is.
> 
> Das Kind war allerdings ein Säugling und lag im Kinderwagen den sie vor sich hergeschoben hat, währrend sie an mir vorbei gerannt is...
> 
> ...



Sowas hab ich auch schon öfter gesehen - vorallem Männer mit so ner Dreirad-Karre die sie vor sich hergeschoben haben....

Schon etwas merkwürdig, aber wer es unbedingt machen will und das Kind nicht zuhause lassen will.
Ob das nun schlecht fürs Kind ist kommt wohl auf die Straßenverhältnisse an


----------



## ego1899 (14. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ob das nun schlecht fürs Kind ist kommt wohl auf die Straßenverhältnisse an



Ja stimmt... Kofsteinpflaster wäre da nich so optimal... 

Und wieso eigentlich nich noch mehr auf einmal erledigen.

Joggen, dabei das Kind vor sich her schieben, mit dem Hund kann man auch gleich noch Gassi gehen.
Dann kann man dabei noch Zeitungen verteilen in dem Bezirk in dem man läuft und auf dem Rückweg noch die Einkäufe erledigen... 


Naja dann wohl bekomms Benji und viel Erfolg. Lass es dir schmecken 

Ich mach mich jetzt lang, viel Spaß euch noch!


----------



## H2OTest (14. Mai 2012)

so ... will ja nicht ot werden ... 

ich glaube das werde ich vor der Op summen 


Leb deinen Traum denn er wird war
Geh deinen Weg, stelle dich der Gefahr
Alles was wichtig ist
Wirst du erkennen wenn die Zeit gekommen ist
Ja, greif nach den Sternen, du bist bereit
Glaub an dich, bald ist es so weit
Wir werden bei dir sein
Sei bereit!


----------



## ego1899 (14. Mai 2012)

Hääääää?


----------



## Olliruh (14. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> so ... will ja nicht ot werden ...
> 
> ich glaube das werde ich vor der Op summen
> 
> ...



DM&#9829;





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NvUeQaLUX2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (14. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> DM&#9829;



yay <3
Die Version mag ich lieber 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s4PXlKbEMUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (14. Mai 2012)

nich DB ist doch Digimon oO


boah knapp nachm edit erwischt ! -_-


----------



## Olliruh (14. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=baGfYsGo5MI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das Lied ist zwar nicht so toll aber ich habe diese Sendung geliebt


----------



## Rodem (14. Mai 2012)

warte auf Diablo 3 Release, wer noch? ;-)


----------



## H2OTest (14. Mai 2012)

naja ich bin jetzt im bett ..


----------



## koneko-chan (14. Mai 2012)

moin bzw. nabend xD


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

Grad noch 15 Minuten vor Ladenschluss ne Pizza geordert. 1) Gesprächsthema Diablo brachte mich auf Pizza Diavolo, 2) der Fressautomat auf dem Bahnsteig ist keine geeignete Nahrungsmittelquelle und 3) solange weder Bauch noch Hüftknochen dem Hosenbund nennenswerten Widerstand entgegenbringen, passts ;-)


----------



## Noxiel (16. Mai 2012)

Die Diskussion bei Menschen bei Maischberger ist ja heute mal wirklich hoch interessant, dabei müsste ich schon längst schlafen. Na egal, die 20 Minuten schaff ich auch noch.


----------



## H2OTest (16. Mai 2012)

in 2 n halb stunden liege ich unterm messer :/


----------



## iShock (16. Mai 2012)

wasn los hier :O ? Alle am Diablo 3 süchteln oder wieso ist hier keiner ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Mai 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> wieso ist hier keiner ^^



*Meld* Bin da. Nach zwei Tellern Spaghetti Carbonara aber etwas lethargisch.
So lecker. Habe nur aufgehört zu essen und ein Blick ins Forum geworfen, weil ich zu faul bin, nochmal in die Küche zu gehen.


----------



## iShock (16. Mai 2012)

hmm spaghetti klingt gut - könnte ich jetzt auch vertragen wenn ich nich schon nen Burger intus hätte


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Mai 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> hmm spaghetti klingt gut



Ich werde wahrscheinlich noch den ganzen morgigen Tag daran essen. War leicht übermütig bei der Portionierung. 500 gr Nudeln sind schon üppig  
Eier, Käse, Schinken, Pfeffer (nicht die 'deutsche' Variante mit Sahne und weil morgen frei ist, auch ne reichliche Portion Knoblauch) ... quasi ein echtes Fitness-Gericht *räusper*


----------



## tonygt (16. Mai 2012)

Das hier aber meist Abends nichts los ist doch nicht mehr so ungewöhnlich oder täusche ich mich da? Abgesehen davon ist morgen Frei da sind sicherlich einige unterwegs.


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Mai 2012)

Laut Onlineliste 148 Mitglieder und 2152 Gäste in den letzten 15 Minuten auf Buffed unterwegs. Exakt 2300 Besucher.

Reichen ja vier, fünf Labertaschen für nen Schwätzchen, aber heute ist es sehr still.
Blöderweise zieht es mich immer dann früher ins Bett, wenn ich ausschlafen kann. Also bald einer weniger hier


----------



## iShock (17. Mai 2012)

jucheeee noch 600 MB bis mein Diablo 3 zum 3ten mal lädt -_-


----------



## Reflox (17. Mai 2012)

Jucheee gar kein Diabolo


----------



## iShock (17. Mai 2012)

so kann mans auch sehen ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Mai 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> jucheeee noch 600 MB bis mein Diablo 3 zum 3ten mal lädt -_-


Noch 600ml bis die Rotweinflasche leer ist.

Warum ist das ausgerechnet heute so dröge hier? Wo ich doch ausschlafen kann...
Naja, kurze Story nebenher: heute hatte der Leiter des Bereichs "Verkehrssicherheit"(!) zum Feierabend seinen dicken Mercedes in den Kiesgraben gefahren. Hinterachse stand noch auf dem Parkplatz, Vorderachse im Kiesbett. Das skurrile Ergebnis des Versuchs, ihn mit einem Abschleppseil rauszuziehen: die Hinterachse bohrte bis zu den Radkappen in den Sand und der Unterboden hing auf den 'Parkplatz-Kiesbett-Begrenzungs-Steinen'. Er hätte auf die Kollegin hören sollen, die davon abriet.
Am Ende musste der ADAC anrücken.


----------



## iShock (17. Mai 2012)

mäh... jetzt hat der fertig aber kommt normalerweise im Downloader sowas wie - Fertigstellen oder Beenden ? bei mir steht da weiterhin abbrechen Q_Q will morgen nich nochmal laden xD


----------



## win3ermute (17. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Noch 600ml bis die Rotweinflasche leer ist.



Ich hab Bier und gugg Kitsch \o/


----------



## iShock (17. Mai 2012)

hachja download fertig und installation bleibt auch nicht hängen wie schön - dann kann ich jetzt ja pennen gehen x)

Gute nacht


----------



## Olliruh (17. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i5U0RoUkUug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nostalgia Boner


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich hab Bier



Jepp, Rotwein ist heute nicht so meins. Aber gab ne 11er-Kiste Carlsberg-Bier im Supermarkt (mit 'drei tollen EM-Fan-Artikel' drin -- keine Ahnung was, liegt noch in der Küche rum) zum Schnäppchenpreis. Daher grad auch ein Bierchen am Wickel.

Leider habe ich die Parkplatz-Story nicht zu Ende vefolgen können/wollen, da dicke Regenwolken aufzogen und ich schleunigst nach Hause wollte. Als ich vor dem Ministerium aufs Fahrrad stieg, sah ich den ADAC-Wagen auf den Parkplatz einbiegen. Kleiner Pickup, Gewichtsklasse deutlich unter dem Mercedes. Ob das wohl gutging? Hmm, langes Wochenende vor und neun Stunden Arbeit hinter mir ... so groß war meine Sensationsgier dann doch nicht.


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Mai 2012)

@Olli! Das klingt schlimmer als das, was meine Kollegin manchmal ins CD-Laufwerk packt! Und die packt Helene Fischer und Brunner&Brunner rein! 

Bist schuld, dass ich noch nen Carlsberg aus dem Kühlschrank hole. Mit dem Sound im Ohr KANN ich nicht ins Bett gehen, ohne alptraumgeplagt mitten in der Nacht aufzuwachen.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Mai 2012)

das ist die Musik die immer kommt wenn die Digimon in Digimon Adventure entwickelt haben & einfach episch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


haha btw sehr geil


----------



## win3ermute (17. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Carlsberg-Bier im Supermarkt (mit 'drei tollen EM-Fan-Artikel' drin



Sozusagen "Yps mit Gimmick für Erwachsene" 

Das wäre es doch noch - Kasten Bier mit Spielzeug; jede Woche neu! Ich glaub, ich werde doch noch Millionär mit der Idee...


----------



## Tikume (17. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Sozusagen "Yps mit Gimmick für Erwachsene"



Oona Sammelbilder samt Album?


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Mai 2012)

"1. Bang Bang [zwei Aufblasdinger zum aneinenderhauen] 2. Hawaiikette 3. Fanperücke". In schwarz-rot-gold. Hab meinen Carbonara-gefüllten Bauch eigens für diese Info in die Küche geschleppt. Ich hab meine Zweifel, ob der Schnickschnack zur Million reicht.
Naja, vielleicht ein paar Auto-Tuningteile, einen Promillechecker oder aufblasbare Hosenausbeuler als Goodie reintun. Dann könnte es klappen.


----------



## win3ermute (17. Mai 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Oona Sammelbilder samt Album?



Das würde doch dann nur ich kaufen!



aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht ein paar Auto-Tuningteile, einen Promillechecker oder aufblasbare Hosenausbeuler als Goodie reintun. Dann könnte es klappen.



Wackeldackel, Batman-Taschenlampe, Laserpointer und so einen Kram - also alles, was für Männer unentbehrlich ist. Inklusive Pinup-Poster! Und das alles im wunderschönen Kasten - ich werde reich!


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wackeldackel, Batman-Taschenlampe, Laserpointer und so einen Kram - also alles, was für Männer unentbehrlich ist. Inklusive Pinup-Poster! Und das alles im wunderschönen Kasten - ich werde reich!



Ne, wirste nicht. Du bist zu bescheiden. Den 'frauen-freundlichen' Elfer mit Kochrezepten, Diätplan und Hygieneartikel hast du vernachlässigt.
Naja, vielleicht können wir die Nummer zusammen durchziehen. Du die 20er, ich die 11er-Kästen  

Schön, einfach mal alle Vorurteile zu bedienen


----------



## win3ermute (17. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ne, wirste nicht. Du bist zu bescheiden. Den 'frauen-freundlichen' Elfer mit Kochrezepten, Diätplan und Hygieneartikel hast du vernachlässigt.



Blargh! Hygieneartikel... ich will keine Einzelheiten... 



> Naja, vielleicht können wir die Nummer zusammen durchziehen. Du die 20er, ich die 11er-Kästen



Ich halte die "weibliche Version" ja für von vornherein zum Scheitern verurteilt, aber ich wäre natürlich zur Unterlizenz bereit .


----------



## Arosk (17. Mai 2012)

diablo \m/


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. Mai 2012)

Nabend.

Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? Ich raffs grad einfach nicht. Vertrag für 19,95 _in Verbindung mit dem Handy ohne Handy?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## iShock (19. Mai 2012)

kann es sein das das mit den 19,95 halt nur die ersten 2 Jahre zählt und danach dann halt 29,99 kostet :s ? aber sicher wär ich mir da nicht :I


----------



## ego1899 (19. Mai 2012)

laaaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. Mai 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> kann es sein das das mit den 19,95 halt nur die ersten 2 Jahre zählt und danach dann halt 29,99 kostet



So scheint es wohl zu sein. Pack ich das alles in den Warenkorb und klicke mich bis zum "Bestellen" durch, werden die monatlichen Kosten mit 19,95 angegeben.
Der Zusatz 'nach dem 24. Monat' hätte die Sache wohl übersichtlicher gemacht.


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2012)

Ich schau in meine Xfire rein und 8/10 Leuten spielen D3 

Awesome <3

w00t solange niemand mehr was gepostet Oo


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2012)

Abend


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo!=)

Was macht ihr so?o:


----------



## Xidish (21. Mai 2012)

schlafen gehen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Mai 2012)

Könntest mir etwas Müdigkeit abgeben...muss früh raus und bin noch hellwach... :x


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

Bei der Hitze kann man eh kaum schlafen. Bin wach und gammel rum ^^


----------



## koneko-chan (22. Mai 2012)

Ich wohn (Gott sei Dank) im Keller, da hab ich auch im Sommer, wenn draussen 40° sind angenehme 20° xD


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

koneko-chan schrieb:


> Ich wohn (Gott sei Dank) im Keller, da hab ich auch im Sommer, wenn draussen 40° sind angenehme 20° xD



Ich wohn auch im Keller, der angenehmere Ausdruck ist übrigens Sousterrain ^^
Wohne praktisch Grasnarbe.
Hier ist kühl aber nicht kühl genug.


----------



## orkman (22. Mai 2012)

koneko-chan schrieb:


> Ich wohn (Gott sei Dank) im Keller, da hab ich auch im Sommer, wenn draussen 40° sind angenehme 20° xD




du bist ein kellerkind ? und ich dachte die existieren nur in den flames von 14 jaehrigen in wow ... harry potter wohnt wenigstens unter ner treppe


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2012)

Ich trau mich gar nicht hoch in mein Zimmer zu gehen, unter dem Dach... angenehme 30 Grad+ bestimmt...

Werde mich wohl gleich mit nem Bier in den Garten setzen oder so :x


----------



## H2OTest (23. Mai 2012)

so wir fangen heute mit einem zitat an 

ich warne dich denn das ist nicht irgendein schlechter Kartentrick 
sondern das Leben das dir in form meiner Faust die Nase bricht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2012)

Cho ?


----------



## Olliruh (23. Mai 2012)

was kachba? ich komm im achter


----------



## H2OTest (23. Mai 2012)

hoe


----------



## Kamsi (23. Mai 2012)

d3 world server crash


----------



## H2OTest (23. Mai 2012)

so muss das!

ich hab mal wieder auf ne hure bock deswegen gehe ich auf [...] und gucke [...] ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2012)

Erst wenn MTV wieder Musik spielt...


----------



## H2OTest (23. Mai 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Erst wenn MTV wieder Musik spielt...



nie!


----------



## Olliruh (23. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KOiWKXuymWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


warum lässt sich der link nicht einfügen ?


----------



## H2OTest (23. Mai 2012)

aha Die is nix, wie ne bazille,
       die wird sogar gefickt von diesem komischen Rapper mit Brille ..


----------



## Olliruh (23. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zQIJWRzGh7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dann gewinn ich halt wegen Aids. Ich mag Aids 

hahahaha wer erkennt die Anspielung ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2012)

Julien?


----------



## Olliruh (23. Mai 2012)

Nein.


----------



## H2OTest (23. Mai 2012)

sehr geil, kp ich denke er ist schwarz (hab nur den track gehört) also kommt er aus Afrika und da haben viele Leute aids


----------



## Olliruh (23. Mai 2012)

Nein es ist ein verweiß auf Lance Butters. Der meinte mal :"Dann gewinn ich halt wegen Fame. Ich mag Fame" DDD







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WI9PykbkLwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


btw beste Runde im Splash


----------



## H2OTest (23. Mai 2012)

okay, was haltet ihr von das urteil ? von KS ?


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2012)

Abend!

Hab grad "The Way back - der lange Weg" gesehen. Und am Ende hatte ich Pipi in den Augen 
Was für ein bewegendes Ende. Zwischendurch etwas langatmig, aber regt mal wieder zum Nachdenken an.


----------



## Survíver (23. Mai 2012)

> okay, was haltet ihr von das urteil ? von KS ?



Bester Deutscher Disstrack !


----------



## Olliruh (23. Mai 2012)

Machen wir einen Spiel ? 
Jeder postet eine Sache die "seltsam aber cool" ist. 
Ich fang an : 
Japanische Riesenkrabben


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> eine Sache die "seltsam aber cool _und skurril_" ist.



Ist nicht ganz, was du meintest. Seltsam ist es aber auf jeden Fall:
Mit Streifenwagen "erlöst"


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2012)

Schon relativ seltsam.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Mai 2012)

Skatero schrieb:


> Schon relativ seltsam.



Sowas mein ich. 
Was auch seltsam aber cool wäre es wenn alle MMA Fighter gegen 40 Gorilla kämpfen würden.


----------



## Dropz (23. Mai 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2012)

Um mal das Spiel von Oli weiterzuführen, aufgenommen bei irgendeiner Ölplattform oder so





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-E-8_wDgN7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Faszinierend was es für Lebewesen gibt... angeblich wurde schon herausgefunden worum es sich handelt, irgendein riesen viech halt


----------



## Olliruh (23. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
immer noch super cool


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2012)

@ konov. jo geile sache dieses tintenfisch iwas teil, was quasi "neu" entdekct wurde (gab glaub vor einigen jahren mal nen bericht darüber).
ich idiot habe gerade meine bierfest uncut version vonner platte gelöscht...... man wird mich schlagen -,-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2012)

PULP FICTION MÄDELS!


----------



## Reflox (24. Mai 2012)

lol fak u Dolan

cmun Dolan tihz iz ma revnge fur last time!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2012)

but..but..but.. gooby pls?


----------



## Reflox (24. Mai 2012)

I'm nut gooby, i'm spoderman!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2012)

is dis baman ?


----------



## Aun (25. Mai 2012)

darf ich euch beide offiziell in der inneren anmelden? meine freundin arbeitet da. sie hat noch 2 getrennte dolan zimmer frei, mit integrierter schrotflintenanlage......

hau mich ab mit dem crepes....


----------



## Caps-lock (25. Mai 2012)

Grad Belial umgehauen *puha*.
So ganz ohne Vorbereitung war der Kampf doch schon ein wenig stressig .


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2012)

*Nachtschwärm*


----------



## Reflox (26. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend


----------



## iShock (28. Mai 2012)

was denn hier los einen ganzen tag wurde hier nichts gepostet :O 

nabend ihr :-) und was macht ihr so (wenn das hier jemand liest :s)


----------



## Dropz (28. Mai 2012)

Naaaaaaabend :] Ich gucke gerade das hier  *Please win Stephano*


----------



## iShock (28. Mai 2012)

Hmmm SC2 - zieh mir grad Diablo 3 Hardcore Stream von Kungen rein - passend dazu noch uk-hardcore/j-core podcast

achja und im hintergrund läd es mir noch D3 aufn Lappi - der rauscht so extrem teilweise der explodiert gleich


----------



## Dropz (28. Mai 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> Hmmm SC2 - zieh mir grad Diablo 3 Hardcore Stream von Kungen rein - passend dazu noch uk-hardcore/j-core podcast
> 
> achja und im hintergrund läd es mir noch D3 aufn Lappi - der rauscht so extrem teilweise der explodiert gleich



kannste mir den link von dem stream geben ? :3


----------



## iShock (28. Mai 2012)

http://de.twitch.tv/kungentv laggt aber teilweise bei mir mit 12k zuschauern auch kein wunder


----------



## Dropz (28. Mai 2012)

Und das ist erst Akt1  Da kann ich mich ja auf was gefasst machen mit meiner lvl 38 Zauberin *g*


----------



## iShock (28. Mai 2012)

steh im moment mit meinem Demonhunter vor Diablo auf Alptraum - und darf jetzt erstmal farmen gehen oder mich in dem fight nicht einmal treffen lassen xD

(nicht mal von nem Schattenklon) - das ist so krank :s


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. Mai 2012)

Morgen komm ich ins Fernsehen, ganz sicher. Blondie mit Turbine-Schal, also nicht zu übersehen  
Turbine Potsdam vs. Lok Leipzig live auf RBB

Meisterschaftsfinale, Titel holen, dann in den Biergarten. Und wehe, die Mädels verhauen das. Aber wir sind ja nicht in Bayern hier


----------



## Dropz (28. Mai 2012)

Ich wurde heute auch schon das ein oder andere mal ge-one-hitted


----------



## iShock (28. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Morgen komm ich ins Fernsehen, ganz sicher. Blondie mit Turbine-Schal, also nicht zu übersehen
> Turbine Potsdam vs. Lok Leipzig live auf RBB
> 
> Meisterschaftsfinale, Titel holen, dann in den Biergarten. Und wehe, die Mädels verhauen das. Aber wir sind ja nicht in Bayern hier



iiiiiieeeh fußball ^^ 


und @dropz mir gehts im moment fast nur noch so - selbst von den normalen mobs werd ich mittlerweile sofort umgeprügelt wenn die mich anstürmen ...
das ist teilweise richtig frustrierend :-S


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. Mai 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> iiiiiieeeh fußball ^^



Iiiiieeeh D3-Spam im Nachtschwärmer^^


----------



## iShock (28. Mai 2012)

Mäh  - ich gehe jetzt schlafen gute nacht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Mai 2012)

Soup?


----------



## ego1899 (28. Mai 2012)

Oh rede bitte nicht von Essen ich steeerbe vor Hunger weil ich verpeilt hab das heute Feiertag is...


----------



## Dropz (28. Mai 2012)

Tiefkühlpizza


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Mai 2012)

http://wherethefuckshouldigotoeat.com/


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2012)

"Sargent Woods is very capable. You&#65279; have chosen your men well, Mason. I will move to higher ground to look for Kravchenko's compund."

 "Alright, but stay close, Viktor."

random spoderman ut of te fuking nowher


----------



## iShock (28. Mai 2012)

watt ? oO


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Mai 2012)

randoom reflxox is trolin evryon


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2012)

lol fak u dolan. I saw wat u did at McMorkys


----------



## iShock (28. Mai 2012)

o.o ich versteh die welt nicht mehr .... alle wahnsinnig hier oder wat


----------



## Dropz (28. Mai 2012)

jap


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2012)

k


----------



## iShock (28. Mai 2012)

achso na dann


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Mai 2012)

wo da fak is macmorkys !

wait spodermen, r u tryn to kidn me ?


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dis thred is belongs to dolan nuw



> wait spodermen, r u tryn to kidn me ?



Dolan pls I saw bogs and u


----------



## Dropz (28. Mai 2012)

Ihr macht mir Angst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Mai 2012)

wayt, me names is dolan, sow dis thred belnongns to me ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dolans is watchn u


----------



## iShock (28. Mai 2012)

mamiiiii ich hab angst vor diesen leuten


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2012)

Spoderman is alwys watching u Dolan.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Mai 2012)

ishok pls




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




n fak u spodermen n ur camar

/brainmode on

So leute ich hau mich hin, gute Nacht


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2012)

No Dolan dun't liev I have to kil u fur kiling bogs!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Mai 2012)

by by reflkox, by by spodormen, by by ishok, n fak u gooby.


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2012)

I'm not gooby, I'm spoderman!

faget 

Naja Gute Nacht


----------



## Dropz (29. Mai 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> mamiiiii ich hab angst vor diesen leuten



oooh ja


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2012)

Wir sind doch ganz normal, nur irgendwie uf eine andere Weise


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Mai 2012)

Hallihallo


----------



## Konov (29. Mai 2012)

Abeeeeeeend


----------



## Olliruh (29. Mai 2012)

Trolololo man is dieing


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. Mai 2012)

So so, das sind also die schönsten Frauen im Land laut Miss-Deutschland-Wahl.
Susan, die allerschönste (rechts) und Mareike, die zweitschönste (links).
Geschmäcker sind doch wohl recht verschieden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da freu ich mich doch wieder auf den Anblick meiner Kollegin am Donnerstag.


----------



## Saji (30. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> So so, das sind also die schönsten Frauen im Land laut Miss-Deutschland-Wahl.
> Susan, die allerschönste (rechts) und Mareike, die zweitschönste (links).
> Geschmäcker sind doch wohl recht verschieden.
> 
> ...



Da fand ich die Kassiererin heute im Kaufland aber wesentlich schöner. o_O


----------



## Kamsi (30. Mai 2012)

> In zwei Wertungsrunden wählte die *16-köpfige Jury um RTL*-Model Nico Schwanz (34, „Ich bin ein Star – holt mich hier raus") fünf Schönheiten aus. Im Finale entschied dann eine Fragerunde.



sagt alles ^^

da finde ich teils die frauen hier auf buffed hübscher oder die an der kasse oder die ich auf der strasse sehe als die bei den fotos von aufgeraucht


----------



## Saji (30. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sagt alles ^^
> 
> da finde ich teils die frauen hier auf buffed hübscher oder die an der kasse oder die ich auf der strasse sehe als die bei den fotos von aufgeraucht



Die auf dem Foto sehen auch irgendwie weggeraucht aus. *ba dum tss* *5 Euro in die Schlechte-Wortspiel-Kasse*


----------



## iShock (30. Mai 2012)

nabend


----------



## Konov (30. Mai 2012)

Abööönd


----------



## iShock (30. Mai 2012)

und da war ich wieder allein xD


----------



## Konov (30. Mai 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> und da war ich wieder allein xD



Ach was...


----------



## Kamsi (30. Mai 2012)

tikume und wintermute was habt ihr den für mich ? ^^

irc kann ich nicht betreten wegen java fehler ^^


----------



## Reflox (30. Mai 2012)

spoderman is bak.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Mai 2012)

ne du bist ein knuffiger rosa teddy der russich spricht ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Mai 2012)

Das ist ein Flegmon!


----------



## Olliruh (30. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (30. Mai 2012)

pups


----------



## Reflox (31. Mai 2012)

Boah Konov, wenn du das nächste mal pupst mach das Fenster auf bevor du gehst! Hier stinkts ja wie im Kuhstall!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2012)

hai ppl off te intnertz


----------



## aufgeraucht (31. Mai 2012)

Ohne Ansage den Avatar ändern, tzz. Musste jetzt zweimal hinschauen, Reflox!

Obwohl ich nach der diskussion im "Guten Morgähn" auch schon überlegt habe:
Neuer Avatar samt Titel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


	Salatist


----------



## Olliruh (31. Mai 2012)

wait dolan ,r u tryiin to rpe me agan ?


----------



## Reflox (31. Mai 2012)

Tut mir leid, aber irgendwann wechsel ich wieder auf mein Flegmon, ich hab gut 30 Varianten davon.  

Ich finde der Balken nervt ziemlich :/


Dolan wat de fuk?


----------



## aufgeraucht (31. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich finde der Balken nervt ziemlich :/


Gibts auch ohne Balken. Harmlose Edgar Card. Ich scheue mich etwas, mein eigenes Haupt mit Salat zu schmücken.  
Edgar Cards


----------



## Olliruh (31. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0PP4iudr6p8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (31. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich scheue mich etwas, mein eigenes Haupt mit Salat zu schmücken.



Anders habe nicht erwartet 

@Olli



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2012)

gooby pls ... i didn kno u maike tchno musek lik me ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CLQQW-On0uY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



tis nedz mor cwbaells


----------



## Legendary (31. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (31. Mai 2012)

Moinsen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2012)

hai konov




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (31. Mai 2012)

lasst doch mal die total hässlichen dolan bilder - da ist ja sogar mlp memes besser


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Mai 2012)

Ich kann mit diesem Meme auch nix anfangen


----------



## Konov (31. Mai 2012)

laaaaaaaaalalalallaaaaaaaalllllllaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## aufgeraucht (31. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Anders habe nicht erwartet



Ich fühlte mich irgenwie herausgefordert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß
Salatista


----------



## Olliruh (31. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jjZYoKYM_8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (31. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-tiynTPuUUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich fühlte mich irgenwie herausgefordert:
> 
> Gruß
> Salatista



Der Salat sieht unsalatig aus. :<


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2012)

Nabend ihr Luschen!

Ich geh morgen und übermorgen toll arbeiten und freu freu freu mich voll drauf, was macht ihr so?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vA7sThukqbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2012)

hai ppl.

Ich geh morgen erstmal Karten für Die Ärzte hier in Hamburg kaufen  Abends zunächst auf ein kleines Konzert und danach dann in nen kleinen Club, wo der Vater eines Freundes spielt. Ein bisschen Ablenkung tut immer gut


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2012)

Ich hänge morgen rum und tue garnix. :>


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2012)

Ich rette Leben (jaha! Vor knapp 2 Wochen erst nen Hubi zum Reitturnier bestellt, das war ein Spaß  ) und ihr tut gar nix? Mannometer


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2012)

Ja, da ist schlafen und rumhängen doch angenehmer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2012)

Ich arbeite zur Zeit noch in einer Schule für geistig Behinderte, da brauch ich am WE wirklich Abwechslung und keine Arbeit 

Nächstes Wochenende muss ich meinen Grundkurs in Erste Hilfe machen für die Erzieher-Ausbildung, das wird auch ein Spaß. 2x 8 Stunden -.-.


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2012)

Du machst Erzieher? oha  
Ich kann ja kleine Kinder gar nicht leiden. Da sind unsere Nachbarn gar nicht so unschuldig ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2012)

Jop, danach dann aber gleich studieren, Erzieher werden will ich jetzt nicht direkt 

Ich komme mit Kinder und Jugendlichen besser klar als mit den ganzen Kaufmännern und sowat. Da ist man näher am Menschen, muss jeder natürlich selbst für sich wissen. Bin nur einfach verdammt sozial


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht sollte man an der stelle mal mit dem vorurteil aufräumen, dass "Erziehung" bedeutet, dass es nur um Kinder geht.
Es gibt z.b. auch Erwachsenenerziehung. ^^


Abend!


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ja, da ist schlafen und rumhängen doch angenehmer



Nö, ich freu mich wirklich aufs Arbeiten 



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich arbeite zur Zeit noch in einer Schule für geistig Behinderte, da brauch ich am WE wirklich Abwechslung und keine Arbeit
> 
> Nächstes Wochenende muss ich meinen Grundkurs in Erste Hilfe machen für die Erzieher-Ausbildung, das wird auch ein Spaß. 2x 8 Stunden -.-.



Ach, Erste-Hilfe-Kurse... Das war ein Spaß, nach meiner Ausbildung mal mit ner Freundin mitzugehen, die einen machen musste im Rahmen ihrer Ausbildung... Blöd, wenn man kompetenter ist als der Ausbilder, neben einem noch ne Rettungsassistentin sitzt und man sich teilweise nur die Hände überm Kopf zusammenschlägt und den Ausbilder verbessert... Jaja, Kompetenzzentrum DRK


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2012)

Meine Mutter arbeitet beim DRK, die hat mir sofort abgeraten da irgendwas zu machen  Mache den Kurs jetzt bei den Johannitern.


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2012)

Ich kanns mit Kaufmännern auch nicht so. Wenn alles gut läuft arbeite ich ab August als Fachmann Betriebsunterhalt in einem Gemeindewerkhof.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2012)

Haste auch definitiv Recht. Ab und zu kommt man ja auch als ASBler (war ich mal) oder Mitarbeiter von privaten Rettungsdiensten (bin ich jetzt) in den "Genuss", mit so manchen Kompetenzen vom DRK zusammenarbeiten zu "dürfen"... Was ich da schon erlebt hab, war echt der Hammer. Leute, ernsthaft, es gibt sicher auch anderswo schwarze Schafe und beim DRK auch wirklich kompetente Leute, aber hofft, dass jemand Anderes euch holt, wenn euch was passiert.

Und mal ernsthaft: Die privaten Rettungsdienste sind meist die besten (hier um die Ecke gibt's z.B. den Corneli, bester Ruf in ganz RLP), weil die viel stärker beobachtet werden, grade in der Anfangsphase, als eingebürgerte HiOrgs. Und selbst da gibt es Unterschiede.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2012)

Kann ich nicht sagen, wurde noch nie abgeholt (und werde es auch hoffentlich niemals). ^^ 

Krankenhäuser sind der Horror für mich.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2012)

Ich fand den Geruch in Krankenhäusern früher immer doof. Hab im RD angefangen, war mit ner Freundin im Krankenhaus, meine frisch geborene Cousine besuchen (und meine Tante so nebenbei auch  ), von ihr direkt "Ih hier riecht's komisch nach Krankenhaus und Desinfektionsmittel und bla." Ich kam rein... "ICH BIN ZU HAUSE" *schniiiiiiiiiief* *tiiiiieeeeeef Luft hol*


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2012)

So, ich geh jetzt ins Bettchen, morgen früh aufstehen zum Arbeiten.

Ich wünsch euch ne gute Nacht, und denkt dran:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ShpNqf7ZiEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also nicht bewusstlos werden, sonst wird's mal kurz hell im Hals


----------



## Dominau (2. Juni 2012)

Proooost


----------



## aufgeraucht (3. Juni 2012)

Nabend!
Umso geringer die Erwartungshaltung, umso cooler der Abend. Zumindest heute wieder.

Hatte am Nachmittag Karten fürs Handballspiel bestellt. War eher so als 'was-sonst-anfangen-heute-abend-Event' geplant. Die Kartenbestellung ging in die Hose, war nichts hinterlegt am Sonderschalter. Das Spiel fast ausverkauft, normale Kassenschlange endlos lang. Also erstmal nörgeln. Das Genörgel brachte uns letztlich zum VIP-Eingang und wir standen pünktlich zu Spielbeginn in der VIP-Lounge mit rotem 'Ehrengast'-Band am Handgelenk. Bier, Sekt, Wein, Alkoholfreies ... wir standen inmitten von Sponsoren und Geldsäcken in einem Freigetränkeparadies.

Das Spiel selbst hochdramatisch. Potsdam musste gewinnen und Rostock in einem anderen Spiel verlieren, um den Klassenerhalt zu schaffen. Erstmals ACHT SEKUNDEN vor Schluss führten die Potsdamer mit einem Tor. Bei 59:59min auf der Uhr flog der Ball letztmalig übers Spielfeld am Potsdamer Tor vorbei. Leider gewannen die Rostocker einige Minuten später ihr Spiel mit zwei Toren Vorsprung.

Angetrunken und mit Gratis-Essen befüllt - zu früh um den Abend zu beenden - sind wir dann zum Bahnhof Richtung Uni. 'Lange Nacht der Wissenschaften'. Ich weiß jetzt, dass dünne Teflonfolien gute Chancen haben, die HiFi-Industrie umzukrempeln. Ansonsten haben Bands, Bier und Bratwürste den Abend bereichert.

Wirklich netter, unterhaltsamer Abend im Sternzeichen des Schnorrers.
Fahrt zum Handballspiel: Straßenbahn zu voll, um an den Fahrkartenautomaten zu kommen -* geschnorrt*
Familienblock-Langweiler-Tickets nicht da: VIP Lounge inkl. Essen und Getränke - *geschnorrt*
Fahrt zur Uni: Gibt kein Ticketautomaten am Bahnhof, im Zug kam niemand - *geschnorrt
*Tickets für die Nacht der Wissenschaften: 20 min bevor ermäßigte Late-Night-Tickets offiziell verkauft wurden, hat meine Begleitung sie mit Charme bekommen und ich hab uns mit Hinweis auf falschgehende Uhren an den Einlassern vorbeigelotst. Paar Euro Ermäßigung - *geschnorrt
*Bei einem (recht einfältigen) Quiz dann noch Goodies eingepackt. Rückfahrt im Eintrittsticket inklusive. Schade, hätte ich lieber geschnorrt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2012)

krank. einfach nur krank. aufm weg nach hause die sirene aus silent hill gehört, alter schwede ._____________.


----------



## Aun (3. Juni 2012)

yeah @ aufgeraucht
ist wohl nen eintrag in den kalender wert.
naja war wie jedes jahr in magdeburg zur langen nacht der wissenschaft unterwegs.
geiler abend, geile leute, wundervolle vorträge und experimente ( yeah in der orthopädie selber ne haxe zerlegen), und wohl eine geile musikalische untermalung 
und als highlight angesoffene profs


----------



## H2OTest (3. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> krank. einfach nur krank. aufm weg nach hause die sirene aus silent hill gehört, alter schwede ._____________.



haha 

Neben mir zockt mein Kumpel MW3 und ich hatte eig auf dem TV BF3 gespielt, da sein bildschirm jetzt aber den Fernseher bedeckt musste ich jetzt auch annen pc. Naja der Fernseher läuft auf Dmax weiter, wobei der Bildschirm meines Kumpels hier auch die besten Teile bedeckt -.-

Edit : Jetzt ist Titten TV eh schon vorbei xD


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2012)

grillen an ner geilen hütte mit halbwegs anlage und uralten bekannten  beste

kicker gabs auch noch yay ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oeh-zjWClz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



alle 5 minuten kommt das, so viel getrunken habe ich nun auch noch nicht um mir das einzubilden, omg x.x

Gibt es hier keinen Sirenen Experten ?


----------



## H2OTest (3. Juni 2012)

lal, das sind Luftangriffsirenen, kommen die Inselaffen nach Hamburg?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nC9Lmr5mjJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2012)

Jetzt hat es aufgehört, aber ne halbe Stunde lief das ... ich hätte mir fast in die Hosen geschissen... wohne in der Nähe des Hafens, vielleicht bedeutete es ja was anderes (der Sound war aber 100%ig der Gleiche)


----------



## Aun (3. Juni 2012)

der sound von sh ist aber schon um einiges anders, als die jerichosirenen der ju-87.^^


----------



## H2OTest (3. Juni 2012)

die sollten einfach nur so sein ich bezog mich auf sein video


----------



## Saji (3. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Jetzt hat es aufgehört, aber ne halbe Stunde lief das ... ich hätte mir fast in die Hosen geschissen... wohne in der Nähe des Hafens, vielleicht bedeutete es ja was anderes (der Sound war aber 100%ig der Gleiche)



Die Sirenen werden heute eigentlich nur noch zum Warnen bei Katastrophen oder zum Alarmieren der Feuerwehr eingesetzt. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

Ich verlager das jetzt mal hier rein...

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie man möglichst günstig von Mainz nach Berlin und wieder zurück kommt?

Und 2. sind Bahncards von Familienmitgliedern irgendwie übertragbar?


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2012)

Also die Karten die ich für lau bekomme sind nur mit ner speziellen Bahncard + meinem Perso gültig


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2012)

Das mit den Bahncards weiß ich nicht, aber es ist denke ich mal günstiger, wenn du öfters umsteigst, anstatt durchzufahren.
Und du musst dann halt auch 2. Klasse nehmen.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

Ja 2. Klasse sowieso. Das mit dem Umsteigen wär mir auch recht egal, aber mit diesem Quer-durch-Deutschland-Ticket kostet's mich einfach immer noch 42 Euro. Und da bin ich mim Auto glaub ich doch stressfreier unterwegs.
Kann denn wer was zu Mitfahrzentralen sagen?


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Juni 2012)

@Schneemaus
Reisebus, Mitfahrgelegenheit, Frühbucher (Flieger/Zug) oder zu Fuß ;D


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

Nja, das mit dem Frühbucher ist halt bei mir so ne Sache wegen der Arbeit, fällt jedenfalls flach.

Ja das mit Reisebus hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber ich find irgendwie nur so Fahrten zu Musicals oder halt richtige Reisefahrten, sowas will ich ja nich machen ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee, wie man möglichst günstig von Mainz nach Berlin und wieder zurück kommt?


Schneemaus, wenn es bis morgen Zeit hat, frage ich meine (wirklich fitten) Leute von der Reisekostenstelle. Und lass parallel meinen eigenen Kopf rauchen. Für irgendwas muss es gut sein, dass mein Aufgabengebiet mit 'ÖPNV - _Tarife_, Qualität und Vertrieb' umschrieben ist.
Gratistickets sind trotz Connections leider nicht drin. (ja, ok, manchmal bekommt man am Wochenende ein landesweit gültiges Ticket untergeschoben. Aber meine Kompetenzen enden an der Landesgrenze).


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Schneemaus, wenn es bis morgen Zeit hat, frage ich meine (wirklich fitten) Leute von der Reisekostenstelle. Und lass parallel meinen eigenen Kopf rauchen. Für irgendwas muss es gut sein, dass mein Aufgabengebiet mit 'ÖPNV - _Tarife_, Qualität und Vertrieb' umschrieben ist.
> Gratistickets sind trotz Connections leider nicht drin. (ja, ok, manchmal bekommt man am Wochenende ein landesweit gültiges Ticket untergeschoben. Aber meine Kompetenzen enden an der Landesgrenze).



Ich könnt dich knutschen. Es geht mir ja nicht drum, umsonst hinzukommen, aber mein Geld ist halt echt knapp bemessen, wenn ich demnächst meine eigene Bude hab, noch knapper. Und es hätte auch noch bis nächste Woche oder in zwei Wochen Zeit x) Aber dann hoff ich, dass ich mich irgendwie revanchieren kann, wenn dir da was einfällt


----------



## Reflox (4. Juni 2012)

Bastel ihr eine Salatperücke :3


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juni 2012)

Vor 20 Jahren wäre es tatsächlich ne Gratisfahrt geworden. In der Lehrbude gabs für alles einen 'Fachmann/Fachfrau'. Leute, die neue Schuhe eingelatscht haben; Leute, die mit dem Essens-Ausgabe-Personal gut konnten; Leute, die die verhasste "technisches Zeichnen"- Hausaufgaben erledigt haben. Ich war Fachfrau für verlorene Spintschlüssel und modifizierte Fahrkarten. Neun-Nadel-Druckerei auf Fahrkahrten sei Dank - ne Rasierklinge und ein Bleistift waren das Tor zum Freifahrtschein.
Die Zeiten sind vorbei, technisch, wie auch moralisch (moralisch? hab ich das jetzt gesagt?). Moral im Sinne von 'das-ist-es-nicht-wert'  

Ich guck morgen, was preislich geht. Schmerzgrenze von 42 Euro hab ich registriert.


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bastel ihr eine Salatperücke :3


Pöh, mein Salat-Fotoshooting wurde ja als 'unsalatig' deklassiert. Von wem? Von dir!


----------



## Reflox (4. Juni 2012)

Tut mir leid, nicht böse sein.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Juni 2012)

Jetzt richtig verschnacken!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/190686290118
Ultra krass, voll hyper!


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2012)

Ich verlager mal die Fernbeziehungscomments hierher damit der Fred nicht zugemüllt wird:




aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Hab fast ein Jahr ne Fernbeziehung gepflegt. Zu Zeiten, als Ferngespräche richtig ins Geld gingen und Flatrates unbekannt waren. Unendliche Telefonrechnungen für Chat und Telefonate, aufsummiert mit 203 DM teuren ICE-Fahrten. Freitags hin, Sonntag/Montag Nacht zurück, vom Bahnhof direkt zur Arbeit (Köln-Berlin).
> Es folgten vier gemeinsame Jahre, die ich nicht missen möchte, aber auch nicht wiederholen würde.



So ähnlich gings mir auch... teure Bahnfahrten... Telefonrechnungen standen glücklicherweise nicht zur Debatte, weils MSN und Webcams schon gab.

Ging bei mir am Ende 1 Jahr gut und dann (leider wie ich heute sagen muss) recht bös auseinander, woran ich aber selbst Schuld hatte, weil ich mit ner anderen rumgemacht hab. 
Am Ende denkt man halt, das ganze Geld alles für die Katz... aber war trotzdem ne schöne Zeit.

Fazit aber trotzdem wie bei dir: Nicht wieder!


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube, aufgeraucht würde sich dann eher andere Dinge als ne Salatperücke von mir wünschen *g*

Edit: Was Fernbeziehungen angeht, kann ich ein Lied von singen. Hatte mehrere, ich möcht sie alle nicht missen. Aber gerade, wenn man noch keine 18 und somit nicht unabhängig und mobil ist, unglaublich schwer. Meine letzte Fernbeziehung ging vor zweieinhalb Jahren in die Brüche, wobei nicht mal unbedingt die Entfernung der ausschlaggebende Punkt war, sondern einfach vollkommen unterschiedliche Vorstellungen, was die nähere Zukunft angeht.

Momentan allerdings bin ich einfach in einer Situation, in der mich mein eigenes Leben schon sehr viel Kraft kostet, deswegen weiß ich nicht, ob ich grade jetzt noch zusätzlich die Kraft für ne Fernbeziehung aufbringen kann.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2012)

SPOOOOOOODAAAMEEEN ?


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juni 2012)

Irgendwie fühle ich mich verarscht.
Grad eine eMail im Postfach gefunden. "Ihre Email vom 31.05.2012 ist in der Straßenverkehrsbehörde eingegangen. Zuständigkeitshalber wird diese durch mich an den Bereich bla blubb....
Mit freundlichen Grüßem
I.A.
... *Ohnezeit*"


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. Juni 2012)

ich sehe das problem an fernbeziehungen in: nicht wollen oder nicht können ( also reisetechnisch).
hatte selber mal eine richtig süße dresdenerin, die in wien lebte (in dd kennengelernt und 3 tage auf den putz gehaun). tja das ende vom lied ich bin hin gefahren und alles. sie nicht, obwohl sie nicht hätte nach dd fahrn müssen....das hielt dann iwie nen knappes 3/4 jahr. schade drum, wir ham wie arsch auf eimer gepasst. aber sie student ohne aussicht was kommt und ich ebenso.


----------



## Aun (4. Juni 2012)

@ seanbuddha: lachflash. wie geil ist das denn: ist das wirklich echt?
@ olli falscher thread ^^


----------



## orkman (4. Juni 2012)

nabend ... na schon das ueber das neue swtor (addon) patch gehoert ... hoffe es kostet nix ... wollen bloss wieder geld machen :/ @AUN: Doppelpost


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> nabend ... na schon das ueber das neue swtor (addon) patch gehoert ... hoffe es kostet nix ... wollen bloss wieder geld machen :/ @AUN: Doppelpost



Wird nichts kosten, allerdings merkt man, dass sie User ranziehen wollen, bis Level 15 kann man ja kostenlos zocken.


----------



## orkman (4. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wird nichts kosten, allerdings merkt man, dass sie User ranziehen wollen, bis Level 15 kann man ja kostenlos zocken.




als wenn man in wow und anderen spielen kein testaccount machen koennte ?! ich erinnere mich noch in meiner d3 CE so um die 5 werbeaccountkarten dabei gehabt zu haben ... ps kann mir mal einer sagen was die meisten mit ihrem gratis d2 angestellt haben ? weiterverkauft oder verschenkt oder was ? oder kriegt man freimonat wow wenn man das teil aktiviert und man d2 + addon schon auf seinem blizzaccount hat ?


----------



## Reflox (4. Juni 2012)

Ich habe jetzt mal eine sehr wichtige Frage: Kann Haftbefehl mit seinen Segelohren eigentlich fliegen?


----------



## Aun (4. Juni 2012)

ich hab mein d2 aufgegeben @ orkman. da es auf meinem neuen läppi nicht läuft, bzw alle 3 minuten trotz allen patches und whatsoever abschmiert. ergo offline auf meinem alten p2 ^^


----------



## orkman (4. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal eine sehr wichtige Frage: Kann Haftbefehl mit seinen Segelohren eigentlich fliegen?




darueber gibt es mythen und legenden aber nur dumbo kann das , er hat die feder ... wenn dann muss haftbefehl dumbo die feder klauen ...@AUN: heisst ? du hast es aktiviert und spielst es auf deinem alten pc ? ... ich rede jetzt von denen die d2+addon schon haben und es jetzt nomma bekommen haben durch die d3 CE


----------



## Reflox (4. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> darueber gibt es mythen und legenden aber nur dumbo kann das , er hat die feder ... wenn dann muss haftbefehl dumbo die feder klauen



Elefanten haben ja ein gutes Gedächtnis.... Vielleicht begeght Dumbo suizid, weil er die Tracks von Haftbefehl nichtmehr aus dem Kopf bekommt. Dann könnte er die Feder klauen.


----------



## orkman (4. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Elefanten haben ja ein gutes Gedächtnis.... Vielleicht begeght Dumbo suizid, weil er die Tracks von Haftbefehl nichtmehr aus dem Kopf bekommt. Dann könnte er die Feder klauen.




 dann wuerd er sich eher umbringen wegen nem bestimmten bieberjungen ... ausserdem unterstellst du gerade dumbo dass er haftbefehl hoert ...schaem dich


----------



## Aun (4. Juni 2012)

aso falsch gelesen sry @ orkman. hatte schon vorher d2.
die sache mit den keys ist: man selber bekomt den acc für d2, wenn man d3 ce registriert hat. jeden anderen zusatzkrempel kann man glaube verscherbeln


----------



## Reflox (4. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> dann wuerd er sich eher umbringen wegen nem bestimmten bieberjungen ... ausserdem unterstellst du gerade dumbo dass er haftbefehl hoert ...schaem dich



Haftbefehl könnte ja zu Dumbo gehen und ihm was vorrappen und dann wegrennen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich sehe das problem an fernbeziehungen in:


Mein Problem war während der Fernbeziehung (abgesehen von den Kosten) einzig meine damalige Chefin.
Bin zu Karnevalsbeginn nach Köln gefahren. Ich hatte NICHTS übrig für Karneval, Klamotten für ein Wochenende dabei und auch schon das Rückreise-Ticket.

Am Bahnhof in Köln weit und breit kein Mensch. Angerufen in der WG ... 'bin unsäglich krank, aber jemand holt dich ab'. Die Pest hätte nicht schlimmer sein können. Samstags konnten nur noch der Hauskater und ich auf eigenen Beinen stehen, sonntags gab nur noch der Kater verständliche Töne von sich.
Vier Leute komplett am Ende. Montags zu Arzt, das Leben zieht an dir vorbei und man glaubt, niemand hat je schlimmere Qualen durchlitten. Und dann sitzt da ne Sprechstundenhilfe mit *Karnevalshütchen*!
Ich dachte, schlimmer kann es nicht kommen. Kam es aber. Als eine Woche später meine Chefin mir meinen eigenen Krankenschein vor die Nase hielt. 'Krankenschein? Kölner Arzt, Karneval? Was glauben Sie, was mir gerade durch den Kopf geht?'
Selten soviele Mordgelüste gehabt.


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Mein Problem war während der Fernbeziehung (abgesehen von den Kosten) einzig meine damalige Chefin.
> Bin zu Karnevalsbeginn nach Köln gefahren. Ich hatte NICHTS übrig für Karneval, Klamotten für ein Wochenende dabei und auch schon das Rückreise-Ticket.
> 
> Am Bahnhof in Köln weit und breit kein Mensch. Angerufen in der WG ... 'bin unsäglich krank, aber jemand holt dich ab'. Die Pest hätte nicht schlimmer sein können. Samstags konnten nur noch der Hauskater und ich auf eigenen Beinen stehen, sonntags gab nur noch der Kater verständliche Töne von sich.
> ...



Ahahahaha hardcore Geschichte, ich kanns mir jedenfalls lebhaft vorstellen. ^^
Denke jeder hatte mal so Momente wo es einem so scheiße ging, dass man einfach nur dachte man nippelt jetzt ab.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2012)

Muss sagen, meine aktuelle Beziehung ist mir eigentlich schon weit wech. 1 1/2 Stunden Bahnfahrt und 10 Minuten Bus... von einem Ende der Stadt zum Anderen...


----------



## Aun (4. Juni 2012)

ach du scheiße... der alten hätt ich was gehustet. was geht meinen chef mein privatleben an?...... darf man fragen wo du arbeitest (kannst auch pn schicken) -,- man das ist ja sowas von übel


----------



## orkman (4. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> aso falsch gelesen sry @ orkman. hatte schon vorher d2.
> die sache mit den keys ist: man selber bekomt den acc für d2, wenn man d3 ce registriert hat. jeden anderen zusatzkrempel kann man glaube verscherbeln




hmm sicher dass man d2 + addon mit dem d3 key bekommt ? ich hatte in meiner kiste bei den tausend gratis account papieren auch ein papier mit nem extra code fuer d2+ addon die auf dem usb sind ... ausserdem wurd mir nur angezeigt dass ich d 3 CE aktiviert habe als ich den d3 key eingegeben hab ... von d2 stand da nix ...@Reflox : dumbo kann ja schnell wegfliegen wenn er haftbefehl mit seinen grossen ohren kommen sieht ... hmm wir koennten aus der geschichte nen eigenen thread aufmachen ... "wieso haftbefehl fliegen kann" oder " ich wollt schon immer hoch hinaus , von Haftbefehl" oder "haftbefehl und der elefant"


----------



## Aun (4. Juni 2012)

hmmm @ orkman
aso is das. naja ich hab mir den teuren spaß nicht gegönnt, daher nur vermutung. aber wenn stick mit externem key = hello ebay würd ich sagen


----------



## orkman (4. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hmmm @ orkman
> aso is das. naja ich hab mir den teuren spaß nicht gegönnt, daher nur vermutung. aber wenn stick mit externem key = hello ebay würd ich sagen




stick kann ich ja behalten ... nur der code is ja wichtig ...der kaeufer kann sich dann das spiel per bnet account runterladen ... wundert mich dass ich der erste bin der fragt ... hab d 2 naehmlich vorn paar jahren zum bday bekommen ... und ka was ich mit dem andern key machen soll ... na dann vllt verkaufen oder verschenken


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Muss sagen, meine aktuelle Beziehung ist mir eigentlich schon weit wech. 1 1/2 Stunden Bahnfahrt und 10 Minuten Bus... von einem Ende der Stadt zum Anderen...



Was das für ne riesen Stadt wo man 1 1/2 Stunden braucht um mit der Bahn UND auch noch 10 Minuten Bus fahren muss, um von einem Ende zum andern zu kommen? 

Ich sag mal wenn man vom "Richtwert" ausgeht, dass man seine Freundin alle 2 Tage sieht, dann ist das schon hart immer so weit gurken zu müssen.
Täglich sehen wird auch schon schwierig finde ich, weil man sich dann ggf. zu sehr auf die Pelle rückt. Kommt aber auf die Personen an....


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Muss sagen, meine aktuelle Beziehung ist mir eigentlich schon weit wech. 1 1/2 Stunden Bahnfahrt und 10 Minuten Bus... von einem Ende der Stadt zum Anderen...



.......Ich wär froh, wenn ich in nicht mal zwei Stunden da wäre.


----------



## Aun (5. Juni 2012)

kann ich ham? kriegst nen knutscha. hab eben nur ne offlineversion ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Was das für ne riesen Stadt wo man 1 1/2 Stunden braucht um mit der Bahn UND auch noch 10 Minuten Bus fahren muss, um von einem Ende zum andern zu kommen?



Hamburg. Ich wohne im südlichsten Süden, sie im Norden, schon fast Schleswig-Holstein.

Kann auch mal ne Stunde sein, wenn die Bahnen und Busse gut fahren, aber besonders am Wochenende ziemlich nervig. Was tut man nicht alles. ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> darf man fragen wo du arbeitest (kannst auch pn schicken)


Ich glaub, ich hab mich schon soweit 'geoutet'. Verkehrsministerium. Man sagt ja, Beamte ließen es eher ruhig angehen. Nicht die damalige Chefin (Personalchefin! Mittlerweile bin ich in einen Fachbereich gewechselt)
Aber sie war so. Sie hatte noch besseres drauf. Nach einer Weisheitszahn-OP unterstellte sie einer Kollegin, sich aus Eitelkeit krankzumelden (dicke Backe und so).
Sie selbst hatte (geschlossene) Tuberkulose. Wenn sie DAS nicht umbringt, dürfe auch niemand sonst jammern.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juni 2012)

für sex


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juni 2012)

So Leute, ich versuch mal zu schlafen *seufz* Gute Nacht ihr *wink*


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juni 2012)

100 Punkte für Ubisoft


----------



## Reflox (5. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> für sex







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lQlIhraqL7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> für sex


Nee, der Olli... ich glaube, du bist viel zu ... ach keine Ahnung was. Glaube jedenfalls nicht, dass du Beziehungen oder Entfernung zu eben solcher nach ihrer sexuellen Quantität aussuchst. 

Ich verzieh mich auch ins Bett. War heute nervig genug, bis kurz vor 19 Uhr zu arbeiten. Morgen früher raus (und den Guten-Morgähn fluten)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2012)

Olli würde für Sex überall hin


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hamburg. Ich wohne im südlichsten Süden, sie im Norden, schon fast Schleswig-Holstein.
> 
> Kann auch mal ne Stunde sein, wenn die Bahnen und Busse gut fahren, aber besonders am Wochenende ziemlich nervig. Was tut man nicht alles. ^^



Naja, ist halt immer ne Kostenfrage find ich.
Die Gondelei ist die eine Sache - aber wenns hunderte von Euros im Monat kostet.... 

Ich bin ja schon wie blöde am kalkulieren um meinen Lebensunterhalt und meine Studiengebühren demnächst zu bezahlen (Niedersachsen halt).
Dann auch noch haufen Geld für Tickets ausgeben.... keine chance. Wenn eine Fernbeziehung, dann soll die Dame gefälligst immer schön zu mir kommen! ^^
Und sowas geht eben leider auch nicht immer gut.

Und zum Thema Sex - nö das ist echt kein argument für ne Fernbeziehung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Olli würde für Sex überall hin



Erfurt,Ulm,Essen,Düsseldorf,Münster,München so far


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Erfurt,Ulm,Essen,Düsseldorf,Münster,München so far



Sextourist


----------



## Reflox (5. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Erfurt,Ulm,Essen,Düsseldorf,Münster,München so far



Doesn't matter had sex.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juni 2012)

Wenn man 1. Klasse ICE Tickets für lau kriegt ,why not 


BTW im Sommer geht nach Hamburg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2012)

Ich zahle 50 &#8364; im Monat und kann bis an die Grenzen Hamburgs fahren (teilweise noch weiter), deswegen ist der Faktor für mich unwichtig. 

Wir machen das ziemlich unterschiedlich, mal treffen wir uns in der Mitte also in der Stadt, mal fahre ich zu ihr, mal kommt sie zu mir. Funktioniert eig. wunderbar, allerdings wäre es trotzdem schöner, wenn sie hier um die Ecke wohnen würde.

Toll @ Olli, hab ich dann 2 Kinder am Hals..


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich zahle 50 € im Monat und kann bis an die Grenzen Hamburgs fahren (teilweise noch weiter), deswegen ist der Faktor für mich unwichtig.
> 
> Wir machen das ziemlich unterschiedlich, mal treffen wir uns in der Mitte also in der Stadt, mal fahre ich zu ihr, mal kommt sie zu mir. Funktioniert eig. wunderbar, allerdings wäre es trotzdem schöner, wenn sie hier um die Ecke wohnen würde.
> 
> Toll @ Olli, hab ich dann 2 Kinder am Hals..



50 Euro wär mir zuviel, glaub da würd ich versuchen mitm Bike hinzukommen. Aber das wird nicht schneller sein als die Bahn. (je nachdem wo die überall hält)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2012)

Das Bike ist hier in der Bahn verboten, daher fällt das weg. Und momentan muss ich auch noch mit der Bahn zur Arbeit, c.a. eine Stunde fahrt, da lohnt es sich schon. Ab August kann ich aber auch wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit/Schule, da reicht dann ne Karte für die Umgebung hier.


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2012)

Ich werf mal was witziges in den Fred ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C7-d-vjMspo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ONAAzAsd1Pg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mal schauen ob ihr alle youtuber da erkennt ^^



Spoiler



epic meal time und die violistin lindsey stirling erknne ich da nur


----------



## koneko-chan (5. Juni 2012)

Moin o:


----------



## Reflox (5. Juni 2012)

Lindsey Stirling, Epic Mealtime und Shane Dawson habe ich erkannt :3

But...

Ain't no party like a PewDiePie party!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2012)

BURN THEM ALL .. ._.

REFLOOOXxxxx





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dm7dzxdzDdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




MEH MEH MEH MEH


----------



## Reflox (5. Juni 2012)

Chairmode, Sh1k4ri! I told you many times but you never listen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CcnEmdSZrHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## koneko-chan (5. Juni 2012)

Dass man so was kennt Oo xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2012)

BARRRRRELS!


----------



## Reflox (5. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HERE'S... PEWDIE!


----------



## koneko-chan (5. Juni 2012)

Ich hab tierisch viel Langeweile und ka was ich tun soll Oo


----------



## Reflox (5. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ts8-ycqCik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2012)

Ich hab nix zum zocken, in BF3 hab ich meinen "Skill" verloren, MW3 sowieso, D3 ist boring,meeeeh ._.


----------



## koneko-chan (5. Juni 2012)

BF3 gerade lame, MW3 bin ich trotz Monate langer Pause immer zu gut, LoL gerade ka und und und ja ka was ich machen soll -.- Animes gucken könnt ihc auch noch aber gerade nicht so den tollen am Start....


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juni 2012)

Ich schreib grade nen Roman... Oh Mann, manchmal hasse ich meine Gedankenwelt. Ich finde, es wäre manchmal einfacher, dumm zu sein, um einfach nicht so viel über alles nachzudenken.


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich dachte ich wäre der einzige der sich soooo langweilt...

Wollte eben auf den letzten Drücker noch Bier holen. Supermarkt macht um 22 Uhr zu. Aufm halben weg merke ich das ich mein Geld vergessen habe und jetzt schaff ich das auch gar nich mehr... Nooooooo! 

Und ja, ich möchte auch dumm geboren werden im nächsten Leben bitte stell dich hinten an Schneemaus


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juni 2012)

tankstelle ego ?


----------



## Aun (5. Juni 2012)

späti?


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juni 2012)

Ja die Tankstelle macht ja noch früher zu. Es gibt hier genug 24 Stunden Tankstellen und sogar noch nen Rewe der offen hat bis 0 Uhr, allerdings müsste ich dafür durch die halbe Stadt gurken und mein Auto hab ich grad nich hier stehen blöderweise... 
Egal is auch nich so schlimm hab ja noch was da nur nich besonders viel ^^


Edit: Schafft das jemand bis zum Ende?

http://lustich.de/onlinegames/geschicklichkeit/ruhige-hand/


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juni 2012)

Ich klick's mit Absicht nicht an, ist garantiert wieder so ne Erschreck-Scheiße.


----------



## Aun (5. Juni 2012)

ja ist son creeper shit.

@ ego wo lebstn du? keine spätis oder so inner nähe? ich hab hier keine 5 minuten zum nächsten ^^ansonsten fahrrad ^^


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juni 2012)

Haha was denkst du denn von mir? 


Ich hab diesen CatCopter heute wohl ner falschen Freundin gezeigt...

Hat sich herausgestellt das sie so ne militante Tierschützertussi is... Ich hab gemeint das es schon immer der Traum der Menschheit war zu fliegen, warum man das nich auch Katzen ermöglichen solle...
Dann meinte sie ich wär ein Unmensch...

Dabei find ich doch nur gut das Tiere die Möglichkeit bekommen ihren Horizont zu erweitern. Um mal über den Tellerrand herauszugucken sozusagen   

Fand sie irgendwie nich so lustig... 


@ Aun: Was is denn ein Späti? 	Naja ich komm aus Frankfurt am Main. Hier gibts schon genug, aber ich hab keine Lust jetzt großartig mit der Bahn zu fahren und ich hab jetzt auch nich das nötige Kleingeld hier um zur nächsten Tanke zu gehen... Dann müsste ich noch zur Bank und und und... Auto hab ich grad nich hier und Fahrrad hab ich keins 

Dann lass ich es lieber...

Faulheit obsiegt! Is auch gesünder...


Edit: Looool dachte gerade da läuft so ne Grill-BBQ Doku oder sowas auf N24, war aber nur ne Nahaufnahme von Ötzi jetzt is mir irgendwie der Hunger vergangen xD


----------



## Aun (5. Juni 2012)

ach diese militanten tussies sind eh fürn popo. kannte mal eine, wär fast zu ner beziehung gekommen, bis ich ihr wares ich kennenlernte und ich nur so 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:
ein späti ist in meiner aussprache ein spätshop. die ham meist bis inne nacht offen, sind aber teurer als discounter,aber billiger als tanken


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich liebe Tiere, am liebsten gut durch und schön verpackt, aber auch die normalen zum lieb haben. Aber man kann´s auch übertreiben...


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2012)

Abend!


----------



## Aun (5. Juni 2012)

moin @ konov


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juni 2012)

Ahoi!


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juni 2012)

Ach Leute, ich hab grad definitiv ne Tachykardie und ne Tachypnoe, alles grade ein bisschen uncool.


----------



## Aun (5. Juni 2012)

was hastn nu schon wieder gemacht? so viele schmetterlinge im bauch oder zu viele gedanken kann man doch nicht haben. wenn doch trink nen schnappes


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juni 2012)

Ich hab vorhin was geschrieben und weiß, dass es angekommen ist beim Empfänger. Und das warten auf die Antwort macht mich kirre.


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2012)

Viel Glück schonmal


----------



## Aun (5. Juni 2012)

oha. trink nen schnappes. das legt sich wieder. das gefühl kennt warscheinlich jeder in allen möglichen situationen.
und wenn die antwort nicht dem entspricht was man erwartet, messer wetzen und blutdruck erhöhen ^^ (sry. stupid comment is stupid  )

das packst du schon


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juni 2012)

Ich bin froh, morgen mit nem bestimmten Kollegen zu arbeiten, der mich ablenkt, wenn's mir schlecht geht. Sonst nur am Sprüche kloppen, aber wenn er merkt, dass es mir schlecht geht, lenkt er mich ab. Hach, ich hab ihn schon lieb


----------



## Saji (5. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, morgen mit nem bestimmten Kollegen zu arbeiten, der mich ablenkt, wenn's mir schlecht geht. Sonst nur am Sprüche kloppen, aber wenn er merkt, dass es mir schlecht geht, lenkt er mich ab. Hach, ich hab ihn schon lieb



Das ist doch schön.  Solche Kollegen sind immer die Besten. 

Ich kann mich grad irgendwie zu nix begeistern. Nach meiner Türbastelaktion fehlt mir jegliche Motivation.


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Nach meiner Türbastelaktion fehlt mir jegliche Motivation.



Ich habe mich jetzt einige Minuten gefragt was ein Türbastel sein könnte, jetzt hab ich es verstanden...


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juni 2012)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6778520/the-fall-of-pinterest

so fucking epic ^^


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juni 2012)

Und verdammt kompetent ist er auch noch. Hab schon sehr viel von ihm gelernt, auch wenn er am Anfang nicht so wollte, weil ich auch teilweise echt blöde Fragen gestellt hab. Aber ich hab viel nochmal nachgelesen, dann nochmal nachgefragt und seitdem erklärt er mir eigentlich alles, was ich frage. Er hat halt nur keinen Bock, zu erklären, wenn er das Gefühl hat, es bringt nix.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Juni 2012)

Das ist ein Spam-Thread, also mach ich mal nen Doppelpost:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SN9BjJ5h_ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hach ja, ich weiß, wieso ich in die Pädiatrie will... deswegen nicht


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2012)

ehm. lass mich raten: niemals solche drecks blagen mit, schiefer stimme, inne welt setzen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2012)

SUP?!


----------



## Saji (6. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> SUP?!



Suppe?


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2012)

süpé


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Suppe?



Essen?


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2012)

hmmm selbstgemacht burger @ aufgeraucht... muss widerstehen. gab es erst samstag. aber so lecker....


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Juni 2012)

Njam, halben Tag auf Hochspannung gewesen. Kollegen vollgelabert, Frau Mama angerufen. Und jetzt ihr!

Ich hab eine Verabredung am Wochenende. Ok, ich war nicht 'First-Target'. Von vorn:
Eine Freundin hat ein 'intimes' Wochenende an der Ostsee geplant. Das ging komplett daneben. Begleitung abserviert, Ostseeunterkunft versucht abzusagen. Der Vermieter hat allerdings nur umgebucht, nicht storniert.
Ich bekomm das alles erzählt, die gute Freundin sagt 'na dann fahren wir eben' und bierseelig sag ich zu. Damn. Ich bin echt kein Ostseeliebhaber. Eine Woche später wittere ich eine Möglichkeit, das Ganze abzusagen. Aber da werde ich überrascht mit 'Hoy, hab schon Strandmatten gekauft!!'.
Problem ist nicht die gute Freundin als Reisebegleitung und auch meine Antipathie gegenüber der Ostsee.
Problem ist: sie hatte _*heute* ihre Führerscheinprüfung_ und wollte uns am Wochenende an die Ostsee kutschieren. Das ist echt gar nicht mein Ding. Vielleicht bin ich kauzig, überängstlich. Aber das bewirkt einfach Bauchgrummeln.

Frühen Nachmittag dann ein Anruf: 'Wir müssen mit der Bahn nach Prerow.' Pffffffffff, BÖMMM Brocken von der Seele gefallen und gleichzeitig mitleidig. Sie hat beim Überholen nur kurz ein Sperrstreifen gestreift. Das machen hunderte jede Tag, aber bei ihr saß nunmal der Prüfer im Auto.

Das engt natürlich die Klamottenauswahl ein, wenn man statt in den Kofferraum schmeissen, alles schleppen muss, aber ich fühle mich besser. Und freue mich endlich auf den Kurzurlaub.


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2012)

frauen und tasche packen für ein we. böhmische dörfer 
manmanman. 3 shorts, 3 paar socken, 2 shirts, ne kurze, ne lange hose, windjacke, kulturbeutel, handtuch und vllt nen pulli und ab gehts. und das passt alles in nen rucksack ^^

aber immerhin musste nicht mehr um dein leben fürchten.



hmmm ostsee. ahhh ne da fahr ich lieber anne müritz.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2012)

Ach Ostsee ist doch schön, bin fast jedes zweites Wochenende oben, wenn das Wetter passt


----------



## H2OTest (6. Juni 2012)

Stochastik -.- gnah!


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> manmanman. 3 shorts, 3 paar socken, 2 shirts, ne kurze, ne lange hose, windjacke, kulturbeutel, handtuch und vllt nen pulli und ab gehts. und das passt alles in nen rucksack


Handtücher sind da. Aber da wären noch .. Lesestoff, Cam, Badelatschen, Sonnenbrille, Regenschirm, EM-Plan, Sixpack, Bikini (und für den zuviel-des-Guten-Fall auch noch Badeshort und Shirt), Sonnencreme ...
 und dann bring ich 2/3 ungenutzt wieder zurück.
Allerdings habe auch ich die Vision, alles in einen Rucksack zu bekommen. Das Hundefutter für den mitreisenden Riesenkläffer ist ja nicht mein Problen. Hochstens, noch Platz für ne Fusselbürste zu finden.


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2012)

Abend zusammen ^^

Na dann viel Spass an der Ostsee aufgeraucht, aber ehrlich gesagt, Nordsee wär mir auch lieber.


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Nordsee wär mir auch lieber.


Nord oder Ost. Möff. Auf der Internetseite der Unterkunft steht: "von Wind und Wasser geprägt" Wind? Blähh, bei 30° im Büro gern, aber nicht bei 20° Umgebungstemperatur.
Ich möchte Süd! Südsee!

Hawaii, blaues Meer, Bastschirme, kühle Drinks von Damen in Baströckchen und Massage von Herren in .. Shorts. *aufwach* naja, da sind noch Fotos vom letztjährigen Türkeiurlaub auf dem PC. Kühle Drinks, blaues Meer und Paragliding gabs auch da. Muss wohl nicht Hawaii sein. Ostsee aber auch nicht.


----------



## Manowar (6. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Hawaii, blaues Meer,..



..wo man kaum rein kann, weil man sich alles aufschneidet 
Meine Blutspur zu dem Baywatch-Fräulein war schon beeindruckend


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> ..wo man kaum rein kann, weil man sich alles aufschneidet


Noch bissel sparen, dann lass ich den Strand fegen und sieben  

Edit:
Glaube, meine Burgerbraterei erspart mir ein Gepäckstück. Der Bikini kann zu Hause bleiben  
Ok, wenn man sich am Strand/an Strandbädern so umschaut, könnte ich auch mit 10 kg mehr im Bikini rumlaufen ohne aufzufallen. Aber _ICH_ will das nicht sehen.


----------



## Manowar (6. Juni 2012)

Das Riff ist halt direkt da.
Aaaaber ich hab in der letzten Woche noch einen ultrageilen Strand gefunden - genau so wie man ihn sich vorstellt..
Mag wieder hin..

Kannst du mich heute eigentlich nur fertigmachen?!


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo. Edou auch mal wieder da!


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2012)

wieso wollen eigtl alle nach hawaii? gibt viel schönere orte quasi direkt vor der haustür


----------



## Manowar (6. Juni 2012)

Warst du da? Dann pscht 
Der schönste Ort an dem ich je war und ich würd auch jederzeit wieder hinwollen


----------



## Saji (6. Juni 2012)

Ich war noch niemals in New York, ich war noch niemals auf Hawaii,  ging nie durch San Francisco in zerrissenen Jeans...
[font="arial, sans-serif"]Nein, ehrlich, war da noch nie. Kam bis jetzt nur bis Italien, Spanien, Dresden und Paderborn. [/font]​


----------



## iShock (6. Juni 2012)

yaaay Dresden ^-^


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Kannst du mich heute eigentlich nur fertigmachen?!



War nen durchwachsener Tag. Spammen oder auch mal Ernstgemeintes (@Konov, halte dich in jedem Falle für kompetent. Der hässliche innere Schweinehund ist mein ständiger Begleiter. Je weiter weg vom Problem, umso größer der Idealismus. Daher die leichtfertigen, appelierenden Worte bzgl. Abi-> Studium. Aber 'aus Überzeugung'.) kommt spontan oder aus vermeintlicher Tiefsinnigkeit heraus. Für PMs brauchs einen Tag mehr, aber sie kommt  :-)


----------



## Manowar (6. Juni 2012)

Da ich gerade in Erinnerungen schwelge, dürft ihr das Bild hier haben 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2012)

ich war nie da, aber was man eben so kennt. warst mal in kroatien? zum niederkrnien..... *sabber*


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Da ich gerade in Erinnerungen schwelge, dürft ihr das Bild hier haben


Bist du auf dem Bild? Wenn ja, mit oder ohne Haare?
(Bahhh, das klingt so anzüglich. Ich mag meinen schwulen Kumpel .. Komplimente ohne Missverständnisse)


----------



## Manowar (6. Juni 2012)

Macht mich meine Glatze schwul?


----------



## schneemaus (6. Juni 2012)

Guten Abend x)
Hach, heut geht's mir besser, wie geht's euch so?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juni 2012)

Ohne Haare da ich nicht denke dass er der Sprunglehrer ist


----------



## Manowar (6. Juni 2012)

Der übrigens mit Flipflops gesprungen ist


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2012)

satt, fast am döner gestorben, und jetzt gibts pilsgen @ schneemaus


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2012)

Einmal nach Hawaii und da auf den Wellen surfen... ein Traum


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> satt, fast am döner gestorben, und jetzt gibts pilsgen @ schneemaus



ich und kumpel haben uns zwei riesenpizzen bestellt...voll hoch 10


----------



## schneemaus (6. Juni 2012)

Und der Esel nennt sich immer selbst zuerst, seanbuddha


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2012)

bwahahahaha owned. herrlich


----------



## schneemaus (6. Juni 2012)

Ja, immer wieder gerne... Ich bin zu viel mit meiner kleinen Cousine zusammen, die erzieh ich nämlich auch so in die Richtung, die ist 7 und sagt das auch gern so ^^


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> War nen durchwachsener Tag. Spammen oder auch mal Ernstgemeintes (@Konov, halte dich in jedem Falle für kompetent. Der hässliche innere Schweinehund ist mein ständiger Begleiter. Je weiter weg vom Problem, umso größer der Idealismus. Daher die leichtfertigen, appelierenden Worte bzgl. Abi-> Studium. Aber 'aus Überzeugung'.) kommt spontan oder aus vermeintlicher Tiefsinnigkeit heraus. Für PMs brauchs einen Tag mehr, aber sie kommt :-)



Danke sehr freundlich von dir


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und der Esel nennt sich immer selbst zuerst, seanbuddha



Selber Esel. päm


----------



## orkman (6. Juni 2012)

hmm kann mir mal jmd sagen ob er auf die seite von alternate.de kommt ? aus belgien is die seite nicht erreichbar und aus luxemburg anscheinend auch nicht ... und das seit 1 woche


----------



## eMJay (6. Juni 2012)

Aus Deutschland ist die Seite off.

aber so geht es:
http://www.alternate.de/html/index.html


----------



## orkman (6. Juni 2012)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Aus Deutschland ist die Seite off.
> 
> aber so geht es:
> http://www.alternate...html/index.html




 dank dir ... komisch ... was da wohl los ist ? kaffee uebern server oder putze ?! hmmm .... und ein schoenen guten abend wuensch ich euch PS: mit deinem link geht es auch nicht


----------



## Manowar (6. Juni 2012)

Gute Nacht Mädels


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Juni 2012)

@Manowar. Keineswegs. Das will ich so nicht verstanden wissen.
Schwule Jungs sind unkompliziert, wenns um Frauen geht. Ich kann einfach daherplappern 'Hey, siehst gut aus!' und ernte ein "Danke :-)".

Es plappert sich aber nicht so unbefangen daher "'oben ohne' (Haare) steht dir ausgesprochen gut". 
Ich will nicht den Ruf als geifernde Forums-Schlampe ergattern.

(Hier rennen eine Menge intelligenter Menschen rum und nicht jeder bekommt alles in den 'anzüglichen Hals'. Mein letzter Imbissbudenbesuch endete allerdings mit ner Einladung zum Dreier. Nur weil ich sagte "Ja ok. Im 'Havelmeer' wird das Spiel live übertragen". Da wird man zurückhaltender.)

Aber um es mal geradewegs heraus zu sagen: "Attraktiver Typ, der da im Schirm(?) hängt"

@Saji: Ich war in New York und es war geil. Pünktlich zum 21sten Geburtstag angereist. Zwischen Central Park und Broadway gewohnt. Australisches Forsters-Bier, italienische Margarita und New Yorker Flair - einzigartig. Ach ja, die Twin-Towers standen da auch noch.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2012)

BAM biiiitte kann jemand was gegen meine Langeweile tun sonst geh ich pennen


----------



## orkman (7. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Da ich gerade in Erinnerungen schwelge, dürft ihr das Bild hier haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha nice bild mano ...dein gesicht zeigt soviel freude xD  und dann auch noch augen zu beim sprung ?! willst das ende wohl nicht kommen sehen , wa ?^^


----------



## Manowar (7. Juni 2012)

Ich darf gleich noch Taxi spielen, also doch noch kein Bett für mich..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


!
Danke. Aber das erkennt man bei dem geilen Foto? 



orkman schrieb:


> haha nice bild mano ...dein gesicht zeigt soviel freude xD  und dann auch noch augen zu beim sprung ?! willst das ende wohl nicht kommen sehen , wa ?^^


Eigentlich hatte ich irre Spaß und wollte unbedingt ausm Flieger, ich kann mir das Gesicht selber nicht erklären 
Wobei..eine Sache war da.. der hat mir so Schlaufen gemacht, wo ich mich beim rausspringen festhalten sollte. (Das war nur Stoff gegen Stoff geklemmt)
Da ist eine von aufgegangen, vllt war das ja der Angstschrei


----------



## orkman (7. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich irre Spaß und wollte unbedingt ausm Flieger, ich kann mir das Gesicht selber nicht erklären
> Wobei..eine Sache war da.. der hat mir so Schlaufen gemacht, wo ich mich beim rausspringen festhalten sollte. (Das war nur Stoff gegen Stoff geklemmt)
> Da ist eine von aufgegangen, vllt war das ja der Angstschrei




"WAS?!!! der knoten geht los ... koenn wa wieder in den flieger herr springlehrer ?^^" du aehnelst ein bissl vom gesicht her einem kumpel von mir ...der is nu inner armee ... also ich mein dein gesicht ohne angstschrei


----------



## Saji (7. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> dank dir ... komisch ... was da wohl los ist ? kaffee uebern server oder putze ?! hmmm .... und ein schoenen guten abend wuensch ich euch PS: mit deinem link geht es auch nicht



Stand aus Bayern: Link geht, aber alternate.de nicht. Seltsam. ^^


----------



## orkman (7. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Stand aus Bayern: Link geht, aber alternate.de nicht. Seltsam. ^^




 hmm ich bekomm das hier wenn ich auf den link geh : Access Denied You don't have permission to access "http://www.alternate.de/html/index.html" on this server. Reference #18.b0db7a5c.1339021561.a54e3 ... scheint mir ein klarer fall von auslaender raus


----------



## Manowar (7. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> "WAS?!!! der knoten geht los ... koenn wa wieder in den flieger herr springlehrer ?^^" du aehnelst ein bissl vom gesicht her einem kumpel von mir ...der is nu inner armee ... also ich mein dein gesicht ohne angstschrei



Das war wirklich nur ne Kleinigkeit.
Geht halt drum, dass der Springer was hat, wo er sich festhalten soll, damit er nicht aus Schreck den Typen umhaut ^^
Aber wenn man aus nem Flieger springt (4600m waren es übrigens :>) und da geht ne Schlaufe lose, wo man sich dran festhält, ist das erstmal..fies 

So..jetzt gibts nen Bett für mich.

Doppelgänger hab ich übrigens ohne Ende


----------



## Aun (7. Juni 2012)

letzte folge gntm. omg die welt ist fürn halbes jahr sicher.....
kann ich endlich meine dokus über panzerbrechende waffen auf dmax schon, weil der brocken vonner glotze weg is.......


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juni 2012)

Heute war ein toller Tag  Und damit werf ich mal ein Hallo in die Runde =)


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2012)

Aböööööööööönd


----------



## Aun (7. Juni 2012)

moin @ schneemaus.
ich schwärme grad mal wieder über star trek


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juni 2012)

Ich schwärme grade mal wieder für meinen Schwarm *g*

Und für internistische, neurologische und pädiatrische Notfälle. Und für mein Talent, Zugänge zu legen


----------



## Aun (7. Juni 2012)

yeah. leg mir einen zugang zu einem pneumothorax. ich steh auf den schmerz ^^

btt.: gerade nenen grandhand mit schneider spitze gehabt. yeah. yauber


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo!


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> yeah. leg mir einen zugang zu einem pneumothorax. ich steh auf den schmerz ^^
> 
> btt.: gerade nenen grandhand mit schneider spitze gehabt. yeah. yauber



Das ist ja dann schon kein Zugang mehr, sondern ne Entlastungspunktion. Und das würde ich nur machen, wenn ich wüsste, du stirbst mir sonst JETZT weg, also bevor jemand höher Qualifiziertes da ist, weil ich das noch nie gemacht habe. Und sowas übt man halt nicht mal einfach so an Kollegen im Gegensatz zu peripher-venösen Zugängen.


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2012)

Was geht ab ihr Lollis?


----------



## tonygt (7. Juni 2012)

Chatten und Frauen machen mich grad mal wieder verrückt


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juni 2012)

Ich bin doch kein Lolli, an mir lutscht man nicht. o.O


----------



## tonygt (7. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich bin doch kein Lolli, an mir lutscht man nicht. o.O



Manch einer schon hurhurhur


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich bin doch kein Lolli, an mir lutscht man nicht. o.O





Ah ich brauch iwelche neue Musik..


----------



## tonygt (7. Juni 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ah ich brauch iwelche neue Musik..



Was hörst du denn für Musik, brauch immer neue Musik vieleicht kann man sich ja austauschen ?


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2012)

Ich höre fast alles 
Eigentlich alles außer Drachenreiter-Metal, Techno (also so Hardstyle und son Zeugs) und Schlager.

Jetzt höre ich das hier: http://soundcloud.com/multiply
Ist ganz cool, vorallem für zwei Kerle aus Kiel.

/e
Ich hab Lust auf HipHop, entweder was feshes deutsches (was ich zu 99,9% aber kenne) oder was englisches wie the Streets.


----------



## tonygt (7. Juni 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich höre fast alles
> Eigentlich alles außer Drachenreiter-Metal, Techno (also so Hardstyle und son Zeugs) und Schlager.
> 
> Jetzt höre ich das hier: http://soundcloud.com/multiply
> ...



Intressante Bezeichnung was darf ich mir den unter Drachen Reiter Metal vorstellen ? 

Also an sich kann ich dir da nur meine Playlist ans Herz legen, sehr ausgeglichener Musik Mix
http://grooveshark.c...nk+2+0/66625124
Musst halt mit Grooveshark Unlocker zuerst auf Grooveshark und dann alles hinter com einfügen dann kommst du zur Liste
Mit Hip Hop kann ich leider gar nicht dienen das ist nicht meine Richtung


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Juni 2012)

Pagan und Deathmetal for the win!


----------



## orkman (7. Juni 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Manch einer schon hurhurhur




 erinnert mich an den knutschfleck


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2012)

Ich saves mir mal und gebs mir nachher  - danke!

Ja keine Ahnung, Drachenreitermetal halt! Dieses Nightwish Zeug und eh.. Hammerfall und son Dreck. Sorry für meine Wortwahl. Ich kann das garnicht richtig beschreiben ;D Metal muss schon knallen. Allerdings höre ich mehr Hardcore als Metal. Aber gibt schon nen paar Perlen aus der Richtung. At The Gates, The Haunted, Metallica (jaja), Unearth.. <3.


----------



## tonygt (7. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> erinnert mich an den knutschfleck



Na klar daran hab ich natürlich auch gedacht 

@Deathstyle lass nochmal nen paar Playlists rüberwachsen need more


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2012)

Ich benutze in der Regel kein Grooveshark :<
Hab halt mega viel Musik in meiner Biblio und da sind die Playlists alle in Winamp.

Außerdem wär da viel Rap dabei


----------



## tonygt (7. Juni 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich benutze in der Regel kein Grooveshark :<
> Hab halt mega viel Musik in meiner Biblio und da sind die Playlists alle in Winamp.
> 
> Außerdem wär da viel Rap dabei



Pff wer hat denn heute noch Musik aufn Pc


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2012)

Festplatte. Voll mit Musik. *-*
Ist Grooveshark eig. sichtlich besser als Spotify? Das ist nämlich übelster Dreck.


----------



## tonygt (8. Juni 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Festplatte. Voll mit Musik. *-*
> Ist Grooveshark eig. sichtlich besser als Spotify? Das ist nämlich übelster Dreck.



Kenn Spotify nicht wirklich, bin selbst super zufrieden mit Grooveshark bis jetzt alles gefunden was ich gesucht habe und such sicherlich nicht nur Mainstream zeug ;D. Und auch schon viele neue Bands über Grooveshark gefunden, brauchst halt den Unlocker weil man sonst nicht drauf kommt.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Manch einer schon hurhurhur



Bist du wohl ruhig 

Übrigens hat der Verursacher meines Knutschflecks jetzt den Spitznamen "Dirty Devil" - benannt nach der Staubsaugermarke, nachdem ich nach einigen anderen Geschichten dann meinte "Ich bin ganz doof auf den Staubsauger gefallen"


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2012)

Deathstyle in deinem Fall empfehle ich dir ganz klar TuneUp. Um genau zu sein den TuneUp Shredder 

Oder formatier doch gleich ganz


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2012)

Nur weil du keinen Plan von Musik hast ego


----------



## tonygt (8. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Deathstyle in deinem Fall empfehle ich dir ganz klar TuneUp. Um genau zu sein den tuneUp Shredder
> 
> Oder formatier doch gleich ganz



Ach iwo gibt auch guten Rap oder Hip Hop ist halt nur nix was ich mir als Playlists stundenland anhören könnt. Ist das selbe mit dem, ich bezeichne es mal als Bösen Metal aka Death, Black Grindcore, auf nem Konzert kann ich da wunderbar zu abgehen aber daheim gehts mir nurn aufn PIss. ^^


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2012)

Time goes by.... so slowly.... dam dam


----------



## tonygt (8. Juni 2012)

Eher zu schnell ich geh jetzt langsam mal ins Bett, damit ich fürs Bewerbungs Gespräch morgen fit bin ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2012)

Gute Nacht!
Ich spiel jetzt Diablo. :>


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2012)

Ich auch... Bevor ich jetzt hier noch diskutiere was Musik ist und was nicht 

Morgen geht die EM endlich los Gott sei Dank...

naaaaaacht!


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Eher zu schnell ich geh jetzt langsam mal ins Bett, damit ich fürs Bewerbungs Gespräch morgen fit bin ^^



Viel Glück!

Ich gammel noch rum weil ich eh noch net schlafen kann.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juni 2012)

Das einzige was ich an der EM gut finde ist der C-Cup auf Comedy Central


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2012)

Wie du laut Bnet schonwieder off bist und man dir nicht zurückschreiben kann!


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2012)

Leeeeeeute... Ich bin echt verknallt.

Wollt ich nur mal in den Raum werfen.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Leeeeeeute... Ich bin echt verknallt.
> 
> Wollt ich nur mal in den Raum werfen.



Bitte in mich *Forever Alone*


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Leeeeeeute... Ich bin echt verknallt.
> 
> Wollt ich nur mal in den Raum werfen.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ist ja irgendwie ne schöne Sache auch wenns mich meistens irgendwie nervt.
Liegt an den falschen Frauen nehme ich an


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ultra Gay



Ich bin ne Frau, ich darf das.



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bitte in mich *Forever Alone*



Ich bezweifle es.



Konov schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ist ja irgendwie ne schöne Sache auch wenns mich meistens irgendwie nervt.
> Liegt an den falschen Frauen nehme ich an



Mich nervt's nicht wirklich, außer halt die Entfernung. Aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon. Nun heißt es "Abwarten, was sich entwickelt", wenigstens sind wir uns da einig.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2012)

@ tonygt
tolle sache. nur, dass trotz blocker die seite wegen der gemma geschlossen wurde......


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mich nervt's nicht wirklich, außer halt die Entfernung. Aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon. Nun heißt es "Abwarten, was sich entwickelt", wenigstens sind wir uns da einig.



Uhhhh naja für mich wär das gleich Alarmglocken klingeln.... aber man soll ja nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Uhhhh naja für mich wär das gleich Alarmglocken klingeln.... aber man soll ja nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen.



Ich bin ja der gleichen Meinung, ich will mich nicht gleich in ne Beziehung stürzen, wir kennen uns ja nicht mal richtig und auf die Entfernung isses halt schwer. Und es entwickelt sich momentan halt eher in die positive Richtung als in die negative.


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2012)

...Hallooo?


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2012)

Huuiiii


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2012)

Na, was isn heute Nacht das Gesprächsthema?


----------



## Saji (8. Juni 2012)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Na, was isn heute Nacht das Gesprächsthema?



Der Expressionismus im 20. Jahrhundert.


----------



## Vrocas (8. Juni 2012)

wasn det ?


----------



## Saji (8. Juni 2012)

> Der *Expressionismus* (lateinisch _expressio_ ‚Ausdruck‘) ist eine Stilrichtung in der Kunst. Ihre Anfänge und Vorläufer finden sich im ausgehenden 19. Jahrhundert. Wie der Impressionismus, der Symbolismus und der Fauvismus ist der Expressionismus eine Bewegung gegen die Tendenzen desNaturalismus. Im Expressionismus überwiegt die expressive gegenüber der ästhetischen, appellativen und sachlichen Ebene. Der Künstler möchte sein Erlebnis für den Betrachter darstellen.
> Neben der Brücke und dem Blauen Reiter als den bekanntesten expressionistischen Künstlervereinigungen gab es auch einen Rheinischen Expressionismus. Der Begriff wurde 1911 von Herwarth Walden geprägt, er bezeichnet weniger eine Kunstrichtung, sondern eher das Lebensgefühl einer jungen Generation. Die Anfänge gehen auf Vincent van Gogh und Edvard Munch zurück.[sup][1][/sup]



Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2012)

Laaaaaaalalalalaaaaaaaaaaaaalaaaaaaaalalaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Laaaaaaalalalalaaaaaaaaaaaaalaaaaaaaalalaaaaaaaaa







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cgg7E0KCGS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2012)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Was macht ihr so?


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juni 2012)

ich mach die augen zu


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Juni 2012)

Das ist so demütigend, wenn man die Fernbedienung nicht findet und sich den Waldi reinziehen muss.
Da hatte ich doch tatsächlich gehofft, das längst wiederlegte und naive Sebastian-Sick-Märchen von Public Viewing=öffentliche Leichenschau wäre aus der Welt. Und dann kommt ein C-Promi namens Lippe und gräbt den Blödsinn wieder aus.
Sick auf Sick...


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2012)

Ich lass die Augen auf 

Sebastian Sick hatten wir im Deutsch Unterricht ^^


----------



## Olliruh (9. Juni 2012)

Ich schlage heute Abend als Thema vor : Goethes Werke in Bezug auf die verschiedenen Epochen


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich schlage heute Abend als Thema vor : Goethes Werke in Bezug auf die verschiedenen Epochen



Nur über meine Leiche!


----------



## Olliruh (9. Juni 2012)

Dann was kniffliges vllt ? 
epochale zuordnung von Kleist ?


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Sebastian Sick hatten wir im Deutsch Unterricht ^^


Ich dachte erst 'hey, ein Buch über deutsche Sprache? Kaufen!'. Ich kam nicht dazu, Herr Sick landete in den Bestsellerlisten. Deutschsprachige Menschen zeigen plötzlich ein solch unglaubliches Interesse an Sprache? Da ist was faul. Eine Leseprobe bestätigte: platt, endlose Wiederholungen, arrogantes Belächeln von ortsüblichen Slang (komm mal bei die Oma) und jeder, der in der deutschen Sprache nicht 100% sicher ist, wird zum bildungsfernen Trottel degradiert.
Ich mag den Sick nicht. Da lob ich mir echte Sprachwissenschaftler wie Herrn Stefanowitsch.


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dann was kniffliges vllt ?
> epochale zuordnung von Kleist ?



Lieber was tiefgründiges wo man aber gleichzeitig nicht soviel nachdenken muss 

@aufgeraucht
Ich komm auch ohne ihn aus ^^


----------



## Olliruh (9. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Mhhhhhhhhh




WTF?


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Mist, ich müsste ins Bett. Morgen gehts früh los Richtung Ostsee. Veltins V+ mit Guarana zu trinken, war sicher eine schlechte Wahl


----------



## Olliruh (9. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> WTF?



Denk da mal drüber nach. 
Ich geh schlafen. Muss Morgen früh raus fürn Rettungsschwimmer :s


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Mist, ich müsste ins Bett. Morgen gehts früh los Richtung Ostsee. Veltins V+ mit Guarana zu trinken, war sicher eine schlechte Wahl



Klingt nach Geschmacksvergewaltigung ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Klingt nach Geschmacksvergewaltigung ^^



Ja, also doll ist´s nicht.

Heute haben zwei Kollegen 20 Minuten lang versucht, einen Kugelschreiber zusammenzubauen. Schien echt knifflig zu sein und da das ganze bei mir im Büro stattfand, war mein Ehrgeiz geweckt. Irgendwann kam der Chef, spöttelte über die beiden und nachdem er dem Kugelschreiberbesitzer ein neues Schreibgerät aus seinem Fundus schenkte, wurde das Unterfangen abgebrochen.
Kaum ausser Sichtweite, hab ich mir die Einzelteile geschnappt und ... und? Zusammengebaut! Blieb zwar ein Teil übrig, aber vielleicht lag genau da die Lösung. JAAA es passieren tatsächlich noch Wunder in deutschen Behörden! Ob ich ne Gehaltserhöhung im Postfach hab nach meinem Urlaub? 

Stand übrigens der Aufdruck "geht doch" auf dem Kulli


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

Ich wage es zu bezweifeln aber herzlichen Glückwunsch trotzdem zu dieser Glanzleistung ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> herzlichen Glückwunsch trotzdem zu dieser Glanzleistung ^^



Hach und ich kann den Dank meines Kollegen nicht mal ernten. Hab ihm den funktionstüchtigen Kulli ins Postfach gelegt. Wenn er - ein Mensch, durchtränkt vom Nachhaltigkeitsgedanken - ihn entdeckt und voller Dankbarkeit herniedersinkt, bin ich noch an der Ostsee. Alle bekloppt bei uns. Und ich bilde dabei wohl nicht das Schlusslicht


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Hach und ich kann den Dank meines Kollegen nicht mal ernten. Hab ihm den funktionstüchtigen Kulli ins Postfach gelegt. Wenn er - ein Mensch, durchtränkt vom Nachhaltigkeitsgedanken - ihn entdeckt und voller Dankbarkeit herniedersinkt, bin ich noch an der Ostsee. Alle bekloppt bei uns. Und ich bilde dabei wohl nicht das Schlusslicht



DEN Eindruck hab ich allerdings auch. Muss aber nicht gänzlich schlecht sein


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Muss aber nicht gänzlich schlecht sein



Keineswegs! Die Mischung aus Verwahrlosung, Trotteligkeit und abwegigem Denken scheint das Erfolgsgeheimnis zu sein. Was unser Aufgabengebiet betrifft (ÖPNV), sind wir immer noch die besten im Lande. Wiki spricht von einem der größten Verkehrsverbünde Europas.
Fazit: 'geht doch'

Und mit diesem wundervollen Gefühl des Erfolgs, die Nummer 1 im Kugelschreiberbauen zu sein, verabschiede ich mich in die Nachtruhe.


----------



## Saji (9. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ja, also doll ist´s nicht.
> 
> Heute haben zwei Kollegen 20 Minuten lang versucht, einen Kugelschreiber zusammenzubauen. Schien echt knifflig zu sein und da das ganze bei mir im Büro stattfand, war mein Ehrgeiz geweckt. Irgendwann kam der Chef, spöttelte über die beiden und nachdem er dem Kugelschreiberbesitzer ein neues Schreibgerät aus seinem Fundus schenkte, wurde das Unterfangen abgebrochen.
> Kaum ausser Sichtweite, hab ich mir die Einzelteile geschnappt und ... und? Zusammengebaut! Blieb zwar ein Teil übrig, aber vielleicht lag genau da die Lösung. JAAA es passieren tatsächlich noch Wunder in deutschen Behörden! Ob ich ne Gehaltserhöhung im Postfach hab nach meinem Urlaub?
> ...



Ich hätte eine Beamtenlaufbahn einschlagen sollen anstatt im Einzelhandel zu lernen.


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Und mit diesem wundervollen Gefühl des Erfolgs, die Nummer 1 im Kugelschreiberbauen zu sein, verabschiede ich mich in die Nachtruhe.



Guuute Nacht


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juni 2012)

Ich hab grad endlich mal "Requiem for a Dream" gesehen, nachdem ich ihn lange schon gucken wollte... Also, wenn das kein Abschreckungsfilm ist, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## win3ermute (9. Juni 2012)

Jo - das Ding gehört als Standard-Werk in den Schulunterricht.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juni 2012)

Hallöle!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hZSaMfZ4Vpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

Abend!


@aufgeraucht

Der Typ auf dem Bild rechts mit der Jacke über der Schulter und der Sonnenbrille auf der Stirn ist ja voll der gääängstaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Juni 2012)

ich schlafe bei den spiel gleich ein mann


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Der Typ auf dem Bild rechts mit der Jacke über der Schulter und der Sonnenbrille auf der Stirn ist ja voll der gääängstaaaaaaaaaaa



Kontrastprogramm zu dem, was links von mir war. Da ist noch eine Erhöhung und eine Bar. Chicken-Alarm.
Aber ich glaube fast, der Sonnenbrillenträger ist nur etwas frustriert, denn die Herren rechts von ihm stehen (auch) alle am Bierstand.


Ooh, Handy piept, Tortillas fertig!


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juni 2012)

*reinschnei*


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

*knusper*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> *knusper*



Na dann mal guten 
Ich mag Tortillachips nicht D:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> *knusper*



Oh Gott


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

Sieht geil aus


----------



## Reflox (9. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... *hust* *hust*


----------



## Legendary (9. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na dann mal guten
> Ich mag Tortillachips nicht D:



Gott...du weißt nicht wie es ist wenn dich Engel küssen.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2012)

das schlimm ist die tortilla chips sind meist zu schwarf gewürzt ^^ das brennt 2 fach nach in magen und darm ^^

und bah reflux dein foto und dann wenn man zu ihren chips nochmal hochscrollt ^^

aber da sie ein frau ist denk ich mal ist es käse nur ^^


----------



## Saji (9. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> *knusper*
> 
> *zu leckeres Mjam-Mjam*



Wart auf mich, ich bin in ca. 9 Stunden da!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2012)

reflex u sow disgustn


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das schlimm ist die tortilla chips sind meist zu schwarf gewürzt



Naja, gibt ja einiges an Auswahl. Salzig, Cheese, Barbecue, Chilli.
Hab (hatte) die Chillivariante 


Mööööh, Biergarten hat offenbar grad zugemacht. Unglaublich, was hier grad Richtung Bahnhof vorzieht.
'ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHH UUUHHHH ÖHHHHHH' Geräusche, wie man sie wahrscheinlich sonst nur im Regenwald hört.
Und wehe, einer guckt mein Fahrrad auch nur an! Zwar hab ich gewichtsmäßig kaum was entgegenzusetzen, dafür hab ich einen 10 Liter Eimer im Haus!


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Gott...du weißt nicht wie es ist wenn dich Engel küssen.



Engel küssen mich wenn ich ne gute Flasche Met trinke...oder was anderes tun, aber dafür ist dieses Forum nicht geeignet


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht bei mir noch schlimmer ^^ potsdam ist ja richtig dorfmässig klein und eher ruhig ^^ ich will nicht wissen was in berlin am kudamm los ist und bei den public viewing plätzen ^^


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

Total unerwartet, dass man nicht die halbe Stadt grölen hört....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2012)

Ich wohne direkt an einer Hauptstraße, hier ist nix los.  Vor 2 Jahren feierten noch alle bis um 1 Uhr... egal, ich beschwer mich nischt ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Total unerwartet, dass man nicht die halbe Stadt grölen hört....


In wichtigen Spielen (Finale/Halbfinale/Viertelfinale) wird bei uns in Münster immer unser Ludgerikreisel lahmgelegt, einer der Hauptverkehrsnotenpunkte


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> potsdam ist ja richtig dorfmässig klein und eher ruhig



Und ich wohne mit einiger Sicherheit im verschlafensten Teil.
3-stöckige Häuser, viel Grünes, die Havel fließt gemächlich dahin. Aber das Wasser lockt die Menschen an, als wäre es pures Gold, was durchfließt ... Strandbars, Biergarten, Yachthäfen (und ein paar Neubauten - Randerscheinungen. Werden nie zum Kiez gehören!). Und da es hier wohl die beste Verkehrsanbindung für Nichtmotorisierte gibt (Fähre, Bus, Straßenbahn, Bahn, Taxistand, sogar ein Wassertaxi und mit dem Fahrrad 5 Minuten in die Innenstadt), kann es bei solchen Events mal lauter werden. Aber wenn nicht grad ein Deutschland-Spiel stattfindet, gehen hier gegen 22 Uhr die Lichter aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(aber wir wollen Potsdam mal nicht kleiner machen, als es ist. 156.000 Einwohner. Auch wenn das gegenüber Berlin dörflich erscheint)


----------



## Manowar (9. Juni 2012)

Komme gerade mitm Taxi heim
Bin froh
Bin besoffen
und wo ich aufgeraucht hier sehe.. immernoch 5/5 wegen der PN!


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Komme gerade mitm Taxi heim
> Bin froh
> Bin besoffen



Ab ins Bett!


----------



## Manowar (9. Juni 2012)

Erstmal Diablo


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juni 2012)

*Manowar zudeck*
Schlaf mal schön deinen Rausch aus. 
Hier, ich hab noch eine warme Milch mit Honig für dich *Milch mit Honig hinstell*


----------



## Legendary (9. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Engel küssen mich wenn ich ne gute Flasche Met trinke...oder was anderes, aber dafür ist dieses Forum nicht geeignet



Met...hör auf WoW zu spielen! Heutzutage trinkt man Wodka Bull oder Pisse mit Ahoibrause aber doch kein Met. 


Und was ist die andere Flüssigkeit, die du zu dir nimmst und es verschweigst? Du stehst doch nicht wohl auf Natursekt?


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und was ist die andere Flüssigkeit, die du zu dir nimmst und es verschweigst? Du stehst doch nicht wohl auf Natursekt?


Damit ist keine Flüssigkeit gemeint du Nase, kein Nahrungsmittel  Nix was man zu sich nehmen kann.

Ups bemerk grade da man den Post wirklich falsch verstehen kann^^ Also das mit dem Met undso.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> und wo ich aufgeraucht hier sehe.. immernoch 5/5 wegen der PN!



Hey, ich kann eigentlich gar nicht hier rumspammen. Ich bin auf fiktiver Reise an die Ostsee!
Ich bin nicht wirklich hier. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn es um meine Urlaubstage nächste Woche geht!


----------



## Reflox (9. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Met...hör auf WoW zu spielen! Heutzutage trinkt man Wodka Bull oder Pisse mit Ahoibrause aber doch kein Met.



Oder Melonenvodka. mhm, Melonenvodka.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Manowar zudeck*
> Schlaf mal schön deinen Rausch aus.
> Hier, ich hab noch eine warme Milch mit Honig für dich *Milch mit Honig hinstell*



und hier der passende song ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cgg7E0KCGS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Heutzutage trinkt man Wodka Bull



*räumt enttäuscht den Absinth wieder in den Tiefkühler*


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und hier der passende song ^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsd9IuCReq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Besser^^ Werd ich meinen Kindern vorspielen.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Ach, Manowar ist doof, der hat irgendwann auch aufgehört, mir zurückzuschreiben. 

Damit einen guten Abend, ich war heut Mittag und am frühen Abend beim Football (Phantoms leider das DFL-Spiel verloren) und hab danach schön Spiel geguckt und gegrillt. Und jetzt bin ich wieder in irgendwelchen Gedankenkreisen.. Oh Mann, ich wär manchmal gerne dumm, da wär das Leben einfacher.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach, Manowar ist doof, der hat irgendwann auch aufgehört, mir zurückzuschreiben.
> 
> Damit einen guten Abend, ich war heut Mittag und am frühen Abend beim Football (Phantoms leider das DFL-Spiel verloren) und hab danach schön Spiel geguckt und gegrillt. Und jetzt bin ich wieder in irgendwelchen Gedankenkreisen.. Oh *Mann*, ich wär *manchmal gerne dumm, da wär das Leben einfacher*.



 Du bist gemein!


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

Das Schlaflied für meine Kinder :3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mxDEOMbbeCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> *räumt enttäuscht den Absinth wieder in den Tiefkühler*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist gemein!



Ich weiß, dass es dank des mechanischen Gehirns bei euch Männern etwas länger dauert, bis ihr was begreift, aber ausnahmsweise haben das "Oh Mann" und "dumm" in einem Satz mal nichts miteinander zu tun


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Hey, ich kann eigentlich gar nicht hier rumspammen. Ich bin auf fiktiver Reise an die Ostsee!
> Ich bin nicht wirklich hier. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn es um meine Urlaubstage nächste Woche geht!



Und trotzdem bin ich bös!


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> *Die kleine Gruftschlampe*



*Holt den Absinth wieder aus dem Tiefkühler*
Wenn ich DIESE Vision bekomme, gehen mit Sicherheit die Bilder von meiner kotzenden Reisebegleitung aus dem Kopf. Die Brechtüte war _durchsichtig_.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es dank des mechanischen Gehirns bei euch Männern etwas länger dauert, bis ihr was begreift, aber ausnahmsweise haben das "Oh Mann" und "dumm" in einem Satz mal nichts miteinander zu tun



Ach Ausnahmsweise... wie gütig von der Schneemaus.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> *Holt den Absinth wieder aus dem Tiefkühler*
> Wenn ich DIESE Vision bekomme, gehen mit Sicherheit die Bilder von meiner kotzenden Reisebegleitung aus dem Kopf. Die Brechtüte war _durchsichtig_.



Mhhh da bekomm ich gleich lust auf Möhreneintopf!


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Und trotzdem bin ich bös!



Bin ich dir auch noch, weil du nicht zurückgeschrieben hast irgendwann. Und? 



Razyl schrieb:


> Ach Ausnahmsweise... wie gütig von der Schneemaus.



Ja, gell? Find ich auch. Ich bin halt immer nett zu euch


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> *Holt den Absinth wieder aus dem Tiefkühler*
> Wenn ich DIESE Vision bekomme, gehen mit Sicherheit die Bilder von meiner kotzenden Reisebegleitung aus dem Kopf. Die Brechtüte war _durchsichtig_.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pUIX9c6GVZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


begraben


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Bin ich dir auch noch, weil du nicht zurückgeschrieben hast irgendwann. Und?



Hab ich doch immer?


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Juni 2012)

Keine Ahnung, welche Mächte da im Spiel waren, gewöhnlich kann ich sowas überhaupt nicht mit anschauen/anhören. Ich kann und will kein Katzenklo saubermachen, könnte nie Hundehaufen wegräumen, hatte als Kind sogar arge Probleme, die winzigen Köttel eines Wellensittichs zu entsorgen. Von Erbrochenem ganz zu schweigen.

Heute war ich ganz tapfer. Trotz Würgegeräusche und durchsichtiger Tüte, saß ich nahezu versteinert in der S-Bahn. Und konnte mir sogar noch die Frage abringen, obs denn gehen würde.
Und alles, ohne selbst zu würgen. (nachdem ich schon die Nr 1 beim Kugelschreiberzusammenbau war, macht mich das jetzt fast zu einer Göttin)


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, welche Mächte da im Spiel waren, gewöhnlich kann ich sowas überhaupt nicht mit anschauen/anhören. Ich kann und will kein Katzenklo saubermachen, könnte nie Hundehaufen wegräumen, hatte als Kind sogar arge Probleme, die winzigen Köttel eines Wellensittichs zu entsorgen. Von Erbrochenem ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Heute war ich ganz tapfer. Trotz Würgegeräusche und durchsichtiger Tüte, saß ich nahezu versteinert in der S-Bahn. Und konnte mir sogar noch die Frage abringen, obs denn gehen würde.
> Und alles, ohne selbst zu würgen. (nachdem ich schon die Nr 1 beim Kugelschreiberzusammenbau war, macht mich das jetzt fast zu einer Göttin)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mhhhhh


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juni 2012)

sean benimm dich


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mhhhhh


Wenn ich nicht schon mit überbackenen Tortillachips vollgestopft wäre... sieht gesund aus.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> sieht gesund aus.



Nicht nur das, das sieht auch nach etwas anderem aus


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Hab ich doch immer?



Gar nich wahr.


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2012)

?


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Ja, is so. Irgendwann hast mal nicht mehr zurückgeschrieben. Jetzt weißtes.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> ?



Ins Bett mit dir, ich hab dir doch eine warme Milch gemacht!
Gut, ich les dir noch eine Geschichte vor, wenns denn sein muss...
*Zu Mano ans Bett setz und Buch aufschlag"

Es war einmal ein kleiner böser Junge, der nach dem Fußball einfach nicht ins Bett gehen wollte. Dann kam Jogi Löw und trat ihm in den Schritt. 
Ende.


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2012)

Wir haben viel geschrieben, wo ich auf Hawaiii war.
Da war ich echt oft besoffen 
Du hättest mich einfach nur anstubsen brauchen


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Extra grad nochmal nachgeguckt. Du hast tatsächlich irgendwann nicht mehr zurückgeschrieben, mal abgesehen von der Auto-Geschichte vor kurzem. Dabei hatten wir so schöne Pläne für die Zombieapokalypse und Tragen in RTWs


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> das sieht auch nach etwas anderem aus


ähm, ... ich seh schon nen Mod hereinpoltern ... also nach neusten Erkenntnissen  - Grundfarbe ok, Konsistenz Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ja, gell? Find ich auch. Ich bin halt immer nett zu euch



Naja, ab und an schon. So ein bisschen... minimal.


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2012)

Dann fangen wir einfach wieder damit an? ^^


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, ab und an schon. So ein bisschen... minimal.



Immer. Und ganz viel!



Manowar schrieb:


> Dann fangen wir einfach wieder damit an? ^^



It's your turn, dude!


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2012)

Ihr freaks! ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> ich seh schon nen Mod hereinpoltern



Und?


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2012)

Erstmal rege ich mich über aufgeraucht auf!


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ihr freaks! ^^



Wenigstens stehen wir dazu


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ihr freaks! ^^



Ja, immer dieses soziale Verhalten! Was seid ihr? Normale Leute oder was!?


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Immer. Und ganz viel!



Naja, nicht mehr so viel. Warst ja lange nimmer in ICQ online


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, nicht mehr so viel. Warst ja lange nimmer in ICQ online



Ich arbeite. Und ICQ hab ich halt nicht im Autostart, weils mich nervt, wenn ichs im Autostart habe. Und meistens denk ich einfach nicht dran, es anzuschalten.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2012)

Razyl ist der schlimmste Freak von allen! Das Mutterschiff!


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ja, immer dieses soziale Verhalten! Was seid ihr? Normale Leute oder was!?



Wenn das normal ist, dann bin ich alles andere als normal!


----------



## Saji (10. Juni 2012)

Was geht denn bei euch gerade ab?


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn das normal ist, dann bin ich alles andere als normal!



Du mit deinen vietnammesischen FKK Affen kannst ja nicht normal sein


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Erstmal rege ich mich über aufgeraucht auf!


 

Mir fehlt echt die Konzentration für PMs.
Hier steppt der Bär im Viertel


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und du bändelst grad mit Schneemaus an. So wenige weibliche Spammer und dann wird man auch noch angeschnauzt


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2012)

Sie ist nicht in mich verknallt!


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

Bei uns fahren sie immer huppend durch die stadt


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Sie ist nicht in mich verknallt!



Richtig festgestellt.

Und jetzt ist meine Laune grad total am Arsch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2012)

ducks.


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2012)

Hey das wollte ich jetzt nicht!
Verknallt sein ist doch was schönes *Mundwinkel hochzieh und festtacker!*


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Hey das wollte ich jetzt nicht!
> Verknallt sein ist doch was schönes *Mundwinkel hochzieh und festtacker!*



Ist ja nicht deine Schuld. Ich hab einfach zwei Probleme: 1. dass ich viel, viel, viel zu viel nachdenke und 2. dass ich viel, viel, viel zu nah am Wasser gebaut bin.


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

Hör abgestumpfte Musik. Hat bei mir bis jetzt immer geholfen.


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2012)

Da helfen meine Tackernadeln also


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

Was stimmt mit euch nicht ? 
Deutschland hat gewonnen ,alle sind voll happy & ihr ;o


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

Mein Land ist nichtmal bei der EM dabei


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mein Land ist nichtmal bei der EM dabei



Türkei ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2012)

@Reflox Aber ihr habt uns fertig gemacht, das ist doch viel wichtiger


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aber ihr habt uns fertig gemacht, das ist doch viel wichtiger



Und für so ne Peinlichkeit solltet ihr euch irgendwo schämen gehen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach zwei Probleme


Eins weniger, als ich habe.

der Absinth ruft keine Visionen hervor, die die anderen Bilder verdrängen könnten
Mano wartet auf eine PM, stattdessen schreib ich jemand anderem
mir fällt grad nichts ein, was ich unter Punkt drei anführen könnte
Schneemaus, ist alles nur Chemie (behauptet ne Freundin von mir. Und da die bei der Kripo arbeitet und die harten Rocker von den Hells Angels 'razziat', wirds wohl stimmen.) Hab an dich gedacht, als ein Kollege einen Dienstreiseantrag für ne Mainztour gestellt hat.


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht, überlege deinen nächsten Post gut. Er muss episch sein. 

Beiträge: 1336
Sag etwas richtig... salatiges.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Ach... Jetzt hab ich meine Gedanken eben mal aufgeschrieben und warte auf die Antwort. Mehr, als sich denken "Meine Fresse, die ist ja total durch" kann er vermutlich eh nicht. Und ich möchte NICHTS, aber auch GAR NICHTS über das Wörtchen "er" in meinem ersten Satz hören, Leute!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2012)

Irgendwie ist das alles mindfuck hier


----------



## Saji (10. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> aufgeraucht, überlege deinen nächsten Post gut. Er muss episch sein.
> 
> Beiträge: 1336
> Sag etwas richtig... salatiges.



Pass auf, sie nimmt's wörtlich und schreibt gleich nur: Eisbergsalat.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=auozyo3AhJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jc8n44ddy9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



did I win ?


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Tja, ich bin vielleicht durchgeknallt, aber ich bin nicht alleine auf der Welt. Vielleicht bin ich ja doch kein Wok.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ersma ne Zigarette


----------



## Saji (10. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Tja, ich bin vielleicht durchgeknallt, aber ich bin nicht alleine auf der Welt. Vielleicht bin ich ja doch kein Wok.



Wok mit Deckel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Tja, ich bin vielleicht durchgeknallt, aber ich bin nicht alleine auf der Welt. Vielleicht bin ich ja doch kein Wok.



Ich bin auch durchgeknallt, das passt immer :>


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ersma ne Zigarette



Meins auch, ich rauch eine mit 



Saji schrieb:


> Wok mit Deckel.



Ja, irgendwie sowas. Aber es ist halt komplizierter. Nicht, weil der Deckel nicht passt, sondern eher, weil der Deckel halt 600km entfernt liegt ._.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich bin auch durchgeknallt, das passt immer :>



Wir beide haben doch nur Spaß auf RTW-Tragen, das ist doch was Anderes.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Meins auch, ich rauch eine mit



*Schneemaus den American Spirit Tabak reich*
Oh, und hier noch die Blättchen.


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2012)

hahahaha 
Ich erinnere mich


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Schneemaus den American Spirit Tabak reich*
> Oh, und hier noch die Blättchen.



Danke, danke, aber ich hab noch Zigaretten ^^



Manowar schrieb:


> hahahaha
> Ich erinnere mich



Jaha, ich mich auch. Der RTW, seine Trage, die Zombieapokalypse und die Sorge um die Wiederbevölkerung der Erde


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> haha, ich mich auch. Der RTW, seine Trage, die Zombieapokalypse und die Sorge um die Wiederbevölkerung der Erde



Das ist aber echt inzwischen 2 Jahre her



aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Mano wartet auf eine PM, stattdessen schreib ich jemand anderem



Als ob ich jetzt noch ne PN wollen würd..


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2012)

Oh mann, ich bin zuviel mit meinem lvl 1 Char auf die Aldor unterwegs xD


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> did I win ?



Nope




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t__ddSZ29nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das ist aber echt inzwischen 2 Jahre her



Ja. Und du hast halt nicht zurückgeschrieben, deswegen gerieten mein schöner Zombieapokalypse-RTW und seine Trage in Vergessenheit *schnüff*


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_rGe2-C96RY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



winrar


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2012)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass man das in den falschen Hals bekommen könnte 
Das tut mir gerade Leid, aber nen Grund kenn ich nicht O_o


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Ja ich kenn den Grund erst Recht nicht.

Und in welchen Hals der Rest von buffed das bekommt, ist mir doch egal, Hauptsache, wir beide wissen, wie es gemeint ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nope






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

Also ich kriegs nicht mal ins Hirn, da kann ich es erst recht nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen. 

@sh1k4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Und jetzt, wo's mir grade wieder gut geht (verdammt gut, um genau zu sein... Bin ich die Einzige, die solche Stimmungsschwankungen hat, wenn sie frisch verknallt ist?), geh ich mal schlafen x)

Nachti, ihr lieben Buffies, und Manowar, ich warte auf deine PN


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dolan pls. Me iz Gooby, so stuf.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

Gooby plz


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2012)

Gute Nacht schneemäuschen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=00yKww_BQ2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




lol fak u olli ... wenn ich schon nen Ohrwurm habe, müsst ihr ihn ALLE haben... :>


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

well played trump


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
Ich konter!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6X9CEi8wkBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wieso haben Buffies Angst vorm Streicheln?


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

@Shika
Boah, jetzt hab ich das Lied mal für ne Stunde nicht gehört und du kommst schon wieder damit an!


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ph_2VDruQQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACHT !


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACHT !



*Olli streichel*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2012)

Die Ärzte <3 <3 Im August LIVE  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5gmBJ_cxnYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ohrwurm um Ohrwurm...

faku olli


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2012)

Immer mitten in den Olli rein!
*Tröt trööt tröt tröötrötröt trötrötröt!*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IviYsUdUj6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oVtLbDMVwL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


:-*


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> aufgeraucht, überlege deinen nächsten Post gut.



Bah, ich fühl mich heftigst unter Druck gesetzt. Post 1337!
Salatiges ... ne, heute nicht. Das letzte Salatblatt lag heute unter meinen erdnusssoßenüberzogenen Hähnchenspießen. Ich habs benutzt, um auch den letzten Erdnusskrümel 'rauszuwischen' und zu verschlingen.

Also was anderes. Ein Foto?



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, falsches Foto. Zwar selbstgeschossen und meine 'Hand steckte im Elmo', aber ich bin blond.


Vielleicht ein anderes





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bissel älteres Foto. Aber das Schaukelpferd war cool.



Wird wohl nichts mit dem epischen Post


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2012)

Gute Nacht Mädels


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Omg zu dem Lied bin ich als kleines Kind Trampolin gesprungen xD


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

Ihr seid mir zu langweilig. Ich tauche in tiefere Ebenen des internets ab. 

@aufgeraucht

Der Post war episch, ich setze noch Hoffnung in den Nachtschwärmer


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ihr seid mir zu langweilig. Ich tauche in tiefere Ebenen des internets ab.
> 
> @aufgeraucht
> 
> Der Post war episch, ich setze noch Hoffnung in den Nachtschwärmer



Besuch die Nutten im Gasthaus Goldhains auf dem Sever "Die Aldor"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ihr seid mir zu langweilig. Ich tauche in tiefere Ebenen des internets ab.



It's dangerous out there..

.. here, take this duck with you!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Besuch die Nutten im Gasthaus Goldhains auf dem Sever "Die Aldor"



Wenn nicht gelöscht, hab ich sogar noch nen (weiblichen) Level 1er auf Aldor in Goldhain stehen.
Nur zu faul, die Maus auf den anderen Bildschirm zu lenken und den WoW-Icon zu klicken.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Wenn nicht gelöscht, hab ich sogar noch nen (weiblichen) Level 1er auf Aldor in Goldhain stehen.
> Nur zu faul, die Maus auf den anderen Bildschirm zu lenken und den WoW-Icon zu klicken.



Du verruchtes Wesen 

Ich hab grad ne nette Dame getroffen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2012)

Ich geh auch mal schlafen, hier nochmal ein Song, der grad meine Gefühlswelt beschreibt... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=thnQUTUGAPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

Ist denn heute überall tote hose?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2012)

Doppelpostlaggusw


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2012)

Gute Nacht!

*Mit Posaunen, Trompeten, Kanonenschüssen und jubelndem Volk verabschied*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VbxgYlcNxE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

Wie wärs mit einer Mutprobe? >:3

Ihr seid doch alles Feiglinge


----------



## Aun (10. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einer Mutprobe? >:3
> 
> Ihr seid doch alles Feiglinge




gebonkt. ich kipp mir jetzt 5 bier auf ex und versuch danach 100 meter zu sprinten ohne umzufallen


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

Kann man bei D3 die Attacken Slots wechseln ? 
Also quasi eine Attacke die eigentlich auf 1 wäre auf links Klick belegen bzw 2 Zauber eines Spells ?


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> gebonkt. ich kipp mir jetzt 5 bier auf ex und versuch danach 100 meter zu sprinten ohne umzufallen



Ich würde mal deine Uhr eine Stunde zurückstellen. Du schreibst immer eine Stunde zu früh rein.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juni 2012)

in den einstellungen von d3


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gute Nacht!
> 
> *Mit Posaunen, Trompeten, Kanonenschüssen und jubelndem Volk verabschied*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_KK22srNC9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, haben Buffies Probleme mit der Uhr?


----------



## Ogil (10. Juni 2012)

Dass manche User von der Komplexitaet einer Uhr ueberfordert sind, sollte hier doch nun wirklich niemanden mehr ueberraschen


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juni 2012)

wieso ?

21 uhr ist doch hier ^^


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

Aun postet um 20:00 und im Guten Morgen thread hat auch noch einer reingepostet. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juni 2012)

axxo ^^


----------



## Aun (10. Juni 2012)

problem?


----------



## Vrocas (10. Juni 2012)

ich mag dich.


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

Vrocas schrieb:


> ich mag dich.



Ich dich auch <3


----------



## Vrocas (10. Juni 2012)

coole sig btw.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

Vrocas schrieb:


> coole sig btw.



thx u2


----------



## Vrocas (10. Juni 2012)

ahja der olli hoffentlich kennste mich noch


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

Vrocas schrieb:


> ahja der olli hoffentlich kennste mich noch



Klar hast sogar ein Zitat von mir in der Signatur


----------



## Vrocas (10. Juni 2012)

ich glaube die sind sogar beide von dir


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

Höhö 

Junge Beavis & Butt-Head <3


----------



## Vrocas (10. Juni 2012)

Desperate Housewifes ahihihi


----------



## Konov (11. Juni 2012)

Grad mal wieder am World of Tanks süchteln.... genial....


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2012)

http://www.vgleaks.com/world-exclusive-ps4-in-deep-first-specs/


----------



## schneemaus (11. Juni 2012)

Nabend, Leute!

Hab grad noch nen Cappu getrunken, weil ich zwar müde bin, aber nicht schlafen gehen will, also, noch nicht. Und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juni 2012)

Männlichen Paladin namens Jaime in wow erstellt und hofft das mit pandaria die titel auch für alle anderen chars gelten dann heisst mein Pala Jaime der Königsmörder ^^


----------



## Konov (11. Juni 2012)

abend!

World of Tanks suchten ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juni 2012)

Hajo! *Hat Morgen erste 2,5 Stunden frei*

*Verschwindet im Dunkel der Nacht*


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2012)

Schon wieder, Konov? Langsam mache ich mir Sorgen... Das scheint ein Sumpf zu sein aus dem du alleine nicht mehr herauskommst... 
Wir sind alle für dich da!

Mir is so laaaaaaaaangweilig....


----------



## Reflox (12. Juni 2012)

Boah, dieser Junge in The Walking Dead geht mir so auf die Eier. -.-


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2012)

Das kleine Kind? Oh ja... Schade das der nich zum... oh ich will dich jetzt nich spoilern weiß ja nich wo du bist 

Noch schlimmer find ich die Mutter von der kleinen, diese kurzhaarige Oma die immer nur rumheult...


----------



## Reflox (12. Juni 2012)

Wegen dem Penner ist meine Lieblingsfigur gestorben :<

Aber stimmt, die andere ist auch schlimm.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2012)

Nabend!

Mein Lied, Leute, mein Lied!

Da isses, weil's Einbetten nich geht.

Edit... Öh... vielleicht klappts mim Einbetten ja jetzt o.O

Edit2: Irgendwie nicht, nein. Spinnt wohl grad. Na dann müsst ihr wohl den Link anklicken ^^


----------



## Olliruh (12. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k27N-jRofrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nabend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wegen dem Penner ist meine Lieblingsfigur gestorben :<
> 
> Aber stimmt, die andere ist auch schlimm.



BURN IN HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111einself!!


----------



## zoizz (12. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> abend!
> 
> World of Tanks suchten ^^



Macht das wieder Spass? habe kurz vor dem ersten Inhaltspatch aufgehört, weil neue Sache zu spielintensiv zum freischalten waren. Ich glaub, ich schau da auch mal wieder rein?
Kann mir jmd nen Tree zum Einstieg empfehlen? (bitte nicht die Franzen^^)


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Macht das wieder Spass? habe kurz vor dem ersten Inhaltspatch aufgehört, weil neue Sache zu spielintensiv zum freischalten waren. Ich glaub, ich schau da auch mal wieder rein?
> Kann mir jmd nen Tree zum Einstieg empfehlen? (bitte nicht die Franzen^^)



Hi,

also nachdem ich auch monatelang pausiert habe, bin ich überrascht wieviele Karten in dem Spiel neu sind.... 
Es macht auf jedenfall Spass, vorallem Artillerie ist nicht so hektisch und man kann schön aus dem Hinterland in die Action reinholzen.

Hab auch das Gefühl Performancetechnisch hat sich einiges getan, denn damals hat es auf Max Settings in Full HD bei mir noch etwas geruckelt, das tut es jetzt nicht mehr.

Mit dem nächsten Patch kommen (endlich) 2 neue Spielmodi, die meiner Meinung nach das wichtigste bei dem Spiel überhaupt sind.
Denn bislang gabs eben immer nur den Standard-Modus....

Die neuen modi sind wohl so ne Art Capture the Flag und noch irgendwas... wie das aussieht, muss man dann sehen. Patch soll angeblich bald kommen (Beta läuft grad).


Was fürn Tree ich empfehlen kann - eigentlich nix spezielles, denn alle haben ihre Vorteile.
Frankreich hab ich auch probiert, bin aber jetzt bereits etwas enttäuscht, denn meiner meinung nach sind die Panzer nicht so die Oberknaller. Vielleicht war ich auch einfach zu doof oder die gegner zu stark. ^^

Ich spiel momentan eine Deutsche Artillerie, bastele an einem russischen schweren Panzer rum und wenn Zeit ist noch an nem deutschen Jagdpanzer.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Hi,



hi


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> hi


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2012)

Is das nich eines der Spiele die in Trailern und Videos imer ganz nett aussehen, aber dann gähnend langweilig sind sobald man sie selber spielt?


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Is das nich eines der Spiele die in Trailern und Videos imer ganz nett aussehen, aber dann gähnend langweilig sind sobald man sie selber spielt?



Kommt drauf an... muss ja jeder selbst wissen.
Ich hatte schon immer ein Faible für Panzer ausm 2. Weltkrieg, deswegen hab ich da vielleicht eher Spass als jemand anderes. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (12. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an... muss ja jeder selbst wissen.
> Ich hatte schon immer ein Faible für Panzer ausm 2. Weltkrieg, deswegen hab ich da vielleicht eher Spass als jemand anderes. ^^



Panzer sind das absolut geilste auf der Welt.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2012)

Haha ok... Naja also darf man euch als "Fans" des Genres bezeichnen ^^

Dachte schon ich hätte irgendwas verpasst


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Panzer sind das absolut geilste auf der Welt.



Naja, ist eigentlich ein typisches Männerspielzeug, mehr aber auch nicht 

Historisch bin ich auf dem Gebiet recht gut bewandert. 
Muss halt nicht jedem gefallen...

@ego
Also ein "Fan" des Genres würde ich jetzt nicht sagen.... spiele alles was mir grad mal Spass macht.
World of Tanks hat meiner Meinung nach einen unschätzbaren Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielen: Es ist eine ziemlich perfekte Balance aus Simulation und Arcade Shooter... jeder kommt ein wenig auf seine Kosten und das macht schon ziemlich Spass. Die Grafik ist zeitgemäß und es ist free2play ohne unfaire Zahlungs-Items....

Es gibt zwar "Premium"-Munition, aber den Unterschied merkt man kaum, vorallem weils immer aufs Team ankommt und nicht einer alles alleine aufräumen kann.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juni 2012)

Panzerfetischisten unter sich


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2012)

Wollen wir nich über was Anderes als Panzer reden?


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2012)

Achja einziger Nachteil des Spiels ist vielleicht, dass man echt ne Weile braucht um Bauteile zu erforschen und einzubauen.

Schon nach wenigen Spielstunden kommt man in einen Bereich, wo es schonmal 3 Wochen dauern kann um einen popeligen Motor zu erforschen. (also die Erfahrungspunkte dafür)
Aber so hat man wenigstens was zutun.... man kann halt nicht monatelang nur mit einem Panzer rumgondeln, das macht dann echt keinen Spass 

Aber das ist wie in einem Rennspiel nur ein Auto fahren zu können oder in einem Egoshooter nur eine Knarre zu haben.



schneemaus schrieb:


> Wollen wir nich über was Anderes als Panzer reden?




 Schlag was vor


----------



## Maladin (12. Juni 2012)

Panzer sind mir zu ungesund - allein der Benzinverbrauch.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2012)

Naja es gibts ja viele "Panzer-Klassiker" sag ich mal und wenn man auf sowas steht is das sicherlich das Nonplusultra, für mich aber eher nix...

Ich denke mein Äquivalent dazu wäre wohl sowas wie Black Prophercy... Auch ein altes Genre auf F2P-Basis wiedererweckt sozusagen...
Zumindestens war das schon früher auch so mein Ding... ^^


Schneemaus wir könnten ja über Fußball reden wenn das eher dein Ding is 

Polen 1:1 Russland...

Ohne Ausschreitungen glaub ich ^^


----------



## Maladin (12. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ohne Ausschreitungen glaub ich ^^



Abwarten - die Russen und die Polen sind sich so spinnefeind .. das wäre ein Wunder


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2012)

Über Maladins tolle Signatur zum Beispiel *_* Wuuuuuuuuuuugiiiiiiiii <3


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2012)

Fussball ist doch mindestens so langweilig wie Panzer 

Wann spielt deutschland wieder?


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2012)

Morgen Mensch, dass weiß man doch!!!

Dann mach ich wieder Autocorso   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (12. Juni 2012)

hi there 


neuer Ava <3


----------



## Maladin (12. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Über Maladins tolle Signatur zum Beispiel *_* Wuuuuuuuuuuugiiiiiiiii <3



Harveyyyy


----------



## Reflox (12. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> BURN IN HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111einself!!


Woher willst du wissen wer meine Lieblingsfigur ist?
Ich hab doch gar nicht gesagt, dass Glenn meine Lieblingsfigur ist! D:


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2012)

Maladin schrieb:


> Harveyyyy



Das is schon toll, das Spiel *_*


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2012)

hmm man sollte nicht ab 10 andrew zimmer und jetzt anthony bourdain schaun... ich hab jetzt schon den geifer vorm maul..... und im kühli stehen nur butter, ne packung salamie und noch ein pack toast


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hmm man sollte nicht ab 10 andrew zimmer und jetzt anthony bourdain schaun... ich hab jetzt schon den geifer vorm maul..... und im kühli stehen nur butter, ne packung salamie und noch ein pack toast



Ich guck das auch grad, aber da ich schon zu Abend gegessen hab, passt das. Wobei ich eh kein Fischesser bin, also muss ich ehrlich gestehen, dass das sowieso nicht meinen Appetit anregt.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich guck das auch grad, aber da ich schon zu Abend gegessen hab, passt das. Wobei ich eh kein Fischesser bin, also muss ich ehrlich gestehen, dass das sowieso nicht meinen Appetit anregt.



Wieso magst du keinen Fisch?


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso magst du keinen Fisch?



Schmeckt mir einfach nicht. Ich hab schon viel Fisch probiert, aber außer Seelachs und grad mal so Kabeljau geht nix an mich. Und das auch nur extrem selten. Lachs z.B. fand ich superwiderlich. Oder Forellen. Bah.


----------



## Reflox (12. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Sorry, aber... gnihihi, ich stell mir das verdammt lustig anzuschauen vor. Was hast du denn?



Ich antvvorte einfach hier^^

Ich musste beim rechten grossen Zeh den eingevvachsenen Nagel rausoperieren lassen + das entzündete Fleisch rauskratzen lassen. 

Und, ich rutsche mit den Krücken immer rum, da es bei uns heftig regnet und ich auf den trockenen "Steinen" in unserer Schule herumrutsche.


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2012)

und schon hab ich keinen appetit mehr. aber ich fühle mit, was schlimmeres als nen eingewachsenen nagel gibts fast nicht.

hmmm fisch. jamjam. aber auch nicht das kommerzgelumpe. wenn dann schon richtig, krebse aller art, schwertfisch, fetter thun, tintenfisch als bsp. *sabber*


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich antvvorte einfach hier^^
> 
> Ich musste beim rechten grossen Zeh den eingevvachsenen Nagel rausoperieren lassen + das entzündete Fleisch rauskratzen lassen.
> 
> Und, ich rutsche mit den Krücken immer rum, da es bei uns heftig regnet und ich auf den trockenen "Steinen" in unserer Schule herumrutsche.



Okay, das is schon n bisschen ekelhaft, aber vor allem... Meine Fresse, hat das vorher nicht abartig weh getan, wenn schon entzündetes Fleisch da war?!


----------



## Reflox (13. Juni 2012)

Schon, darum liess ich es ja auch rausoperieren.^^ Wenn ich meine Hose angezogen habe und mit dem Zeh die Hose streifte (!) tat das schon recht weh.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Und wieso wartet man dann so lange?


----------



## ego1899 (13. Juni 2012)

Alles was aus dem Meer kommt ist für mich ungenießbar... Also auch FISCH...

Warum nicht mal umsteigen auf...hmmm... Mensch? Merchandising ist schon was tolles, es gibt jetzt schon ne eigene Droge zu "The Walking Dead", genannt "Cloud Nine" 



> Wer sie konsumiert, schwebt über den Wolken und nennt sie &#8222;Cloud Nine" oder das &#8222;Neue LSD".
> 
> In den USA sorgt eine neuartige Droge für Aufsehen. Wer sie einnimmt, verfällt in ein aggressives Delirium, greift Menschen an und frisst ihr Fleisch. Nach grausigen Kannibalismus-Attacken in Miami warnt die Polizei im US-Staat Florida vor der Zombie-Droge.
> 
> ...






Quelle: http://www.mopo.de/panorama/-cloud-nine--neue-droge-macht-menschen-zu-zombies,5066860,16336932.html


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

und ich hielt cloud nine immer fürn schiff aus battlestar galactica oO


----------



## Reflox (13. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und wieso wartet man dann so lange?



Ich muss immernoch Probearbeiten. Ich brauch eine Stelle nach dem Sommer. Und mit Krücken lässt es sich nicht so gut arbeiten.


----------



## fallas (13. Juni 2012)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=forums&module=forums&section=findpost&pid=3272122



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> schneemaus, on 13 June 2012 - 00:06, said:
> ...



und weil Kerle anders "ticken" ... ich hab das auch durch... das muss erst richtig zecken bevor ein Arzt geschweige denn eine Operation in Betracht gezogen wird!


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand!

Und damit eröffne ich den heutigen Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

eigtl tuts weh das gestammel zu sehen....es gibt so viele gute spieler, aber löw lässt die selbe crapkombo spielen


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

kippe mir grade nen doppelte dimple mit dimpleeiswürfeln hinter -,-
*prost*


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand!
> 
> Und damit eröffne ich den heutigen Nachtschwärmer







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KyJ4ZFufjMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

OMG


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Update: guter Plan, hierzubleiben. Vuvuzelas im Biergarten am Start.



Die gibts immernoch? -_-


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Rübergerückt aus dem Guten Morgähn..



Manowar schrieb:


> Und wenns dazu noch Bier gibt?


Apropos Bier. Bei der Frauenfußball-WM gabs im Biergarten für jedes deutsche Tor ein Freibier.
Der Höhepunkt war promillemäßig das 2:4 Frankreich-Deutschland.

Aber nach insgesamt 7 Toren war der Zauber ja bekanntlich vorbei im Viertelfinale.

Update: guter Plan, hierzubleiben. Vuvuzelas im Biergarten am Start.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Vuvuzelas im Biergarten am Start.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yVjNyNBAoNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Rübergerückt aus dem Guten Morgähn..



Guck mal über dich


----------



## Reflox (13. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8JGhoVybkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



AND MY VUVUZELA!


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juni 2012)

Keine Krücken mehr! Antrag auf Reha gestellt ! yay es geht wieder bergauf!!!!!!


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

Scheiß Vuvuzelas... scheiß Fussball.... scheiss abend.... morgen früh aufstehen und keine ahnung ob ich zum Job geh oder zum Arzt. 

Glückwunsch H20 ^^


----------



## Reflox (13. Juni 2012)

Dafür habe ich jetzt Krücken.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

was haste gemacht ?


----------



## Reflox (13. Juni 2012)

Steht auf der vorherigen Seite


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2012)

Yeah baby


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

Geil ist auch, ich höre erst das Gegröle der Nachbarn wenn ein Tor fällt, und dann sehe ich das Tor bei mir im Fernsehen. 

Heute könnt ich irgendwie platzen weil mir alles auf die Eier geht


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

hmmm hast du eine zeitdilatation zwischen dir und den nachbarn?


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Ich war heute etwas verwirrt, als meine Kollegin einen Özil-Aufkleber auf dem Schreibtisch fand, anfing zu schwärmen und eine Platz für das Bildchen suchte.
(hab die Rückseite meines Monitors empfohlen, dann seh ich es garantiert nicht)

Aber sie scheint mit der Schwärmerei nicht allein zu sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss ich ja nicht verstehen.

Update 0:2 - Vuvuzelas von Böllern begleitet. Wenn jetzt noch jemand die Mitteltöne bedient, ist der Klangteppich ertragbar.


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2012)

Die Augen sind einfach bezaubernd?


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hmmm hast du eine zeitdilatation zwischen dir und den nachbarn?




Sieht ganz so aus...
Jedenfalls kommt bei denen das Signal wohl eher an als bei mir. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Kann gut sein, kommt teilweise auf den Anbieter an.


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Heute könnt ich irgendwie platzen weil mir alles auf die Eier geht



Ich schieb dir mal einen kleinen Cocktail zur Beruhigung rüber.
"Death in the Afternoon" -> _Absinth_ aus dem Tiefkühler _mit Sekt_ aus dem Rewe-Ausverkauf.


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

ok aufgeraucht will konov wie damals oscar wilde ausm weg schaffen ^^ es ist ein komplott  hmmmm grüne fee *legga*


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich schieb dir mal einen kleinen Cocktail zur Beruhigung rüber.
> "Death in the Afternoon" -> _Absinth_ aus dem Tiefkühler _mit Sekt_ aus dem Rewe-Ausverkauf.



Danke *kipp*

Hmm viel gebracht hats nicht


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich schieb dir mal einen kleinen Cocktail zur Beruhigung rüber.
> "Death in the Afternoon" -> _Absinth_ aus dem Tiefkühler _mit Sekt_ aus dem Rewe-Ausverkauf.



bewirbst dich wohl um den titel absinth fee des forums ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ok aufgeraucht will konov wie damals oscar wilde ausm weg schaffen ^^ es ist ein komplott


Also das liegt mir wirklich fern! Dann spendiere ich mal noch einen Sauerkrautsaft zum enfgiften  
(würde man den Geisteszustand einer Person anhand des Kühlschrankinhalts bestimmen wollen, würde ich wohl der Schizophrenie bezichtigt.)


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2012)

Keine Sorge..denken hier eh schon viele *pfeif&duck*


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Also das liegt mir wirklich fern! Dann spendiere ich mal noch einen Sauerkrautsaft zu enfgiften
> (würde man den Geisteszustand einer Person anhand des Kühlschrankinhalts bestimmen wollen, würde ich wohl der Schizophrenie bezichtigt.)



hmmm mal schaun. dimple, bier, sekt, vodka. zu was macht mich das dann?


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2012)

Whiskey im Kühlschrank? O_o


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

bierwurst,salami, magarine und 1 packung milch ^^


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

ja den hat sich mein nachbar vorhin gegriffen. hat dafür auch schon eine gefangen.....


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Keine Sorge..denken hier eh schon viele *pfeif&duck*



He...hehe...hehehehehehehehe 

Wie süß "Kommen die Holländer nochmal zurück?" Ich find ja, Kahn hat sich da grade sehr diplomatisch ausgedrückt bei der Antwort :>


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Keine Sorge..denken hier eh schon viele *pfeif&duck*



ich denk mal das sind alle die hier aktiv posten ^^

vieleicht sind wir auch alle nur zam der mit 20 fenstern gleichzeitig das forum belebt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2012)

Mal ne Frage an schneemaus, ich hab am WE meinen Erste Hilfe Kurs bei den Johannitern, in der Beschreibung stand 35 &#8364;. Jetzt hab ich ne Mail bekommen (die Bestätigung), wo drinne steht, das ich nochmal 25 &#8364; für's Training zahlen muss, ist das so ? Auf der Homepage standen nämlich nur die 35 &#8364;.

Falls du dich da auskennst


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Keine Sorge..denken hier eh schon viele *pfeif&duck*


Wenn du  in einem unachtsamen Moment sagst, ich würde _normal ticken_, DANN kannst du dich ducken  

Hier noch ne kleine Fundsache aus dem Bücherregal. Jemand ne Idee, welches Jahr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



aber hier sind ja keine echte Rätselfreunde unterwegs. Mein Bilderrätsel hatte ja auch niemand aufgelöst  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Ein Erste-Hilfe-Kurs ist ja kein Erste-Hilfe-Training, das sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Je nachdem, was du da also machst, hat das durchaus seine Richtigkeit.

Edit: Ach aufgeraucht, deine Fischstäbchen waren mir zu simpel, um sie hier hinzuschreiben, ich dachte, das wäre jedem klar gewesen, was das darstellen soll.


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

fischstäbchen

und das buch müsste von ´54 sein wenn ich mich an opas bücherregal erinner


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> fischstäbchen
> 
> und das buch müsste von ´54 sein wenn ich mich an opas bücherregal erinner



Jetzt kennen wir wenigstens ungefähr dein Alter, aufgeraucht!


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> fischstäbchen
> 
> und das buch müsste von ´54 sein wenn ich mich an opas bücherregal erinner



Volle Punktzahl.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Wenn du in einem unachtsamen Moment sagst, ich würde _normal ticken_, DANN kannst du dich ducken
> 
> Hier noch ne kleine Fundsache aus dem Bücherregal. Jemand ne Idee, welches Jahr?



du tickst nicht du läufst digital ^^ 

und sushi


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du tickst nicht du läufst digital ^^



loooool. yeah ich wusste doch das opas bücherregal zu iwas gut ist. nur damals im geschichtsunterricht mit DEM einem buch, dass war nicht lustig ^^


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

schneemaus bitte zur behandlung von boateng ^^ aua tat der weh....


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

der boateng kommt aus den urwald der hält sowas aus


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Jetzt kennen wir wenigstens ungefähr dein Alter, aufgeraucht!



Dieses Exemplar kommt dem schon näher. In dem Jahr wurde ich zwei Jahre alt  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2012)

Nönö..das kauft dir jetzt keiner mehr ab.


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

umgeben von alten säcken.... ich komm mir so jung und unschuldig vor


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2012)

Ich mach mir erstmal ein Heinecken auf, aus Holland


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Nönö..das kauft dir jetzt keiner mehr ab.



Mist. Foto von meiner photogeshopten Geburtsurkunde kann ich jetzt auch nicht bringen. Das geschulte Auge würde sofort auf das Pergament aufmerksam werden.


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2012)

Tut mir ja auch irgendwie Leid..


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Mist. Foto von meiner photogeshopten Geburtsurkunde kann ich jetzt auch nicht bringen. Das geschulte Auge würde sofort auf das Pergament aufmerksam werden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*duck*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pmi0XqTlEY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2012)

So.. sorry fürs fies sein aufgeraucht  und gute Nacht zusammen


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> schneemaus bitte zur behandlung von boateng ^^ aua tat der weh....



Jo, ich glaub, der hat ne Rippenprellung. Sollte definitiv beobachtet werden, damit da keine zweizeitige Milzruptur bei rumkommt.


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

Glaub ich leg mich auch gleich ins Bett, hauptsache der Tag is vorbei


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

naja er hat ja zum glück 1 spiel pause.

muahahaha bockwurst 1 : gouda 0. adios muchachos 

oh shit der forendiktator ist da *indeckunggeh*


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> So.. sorry fürs fies sein aufgeraucht  und gute Nacht zusammen


Fies? In meinem Alter läuten die Totenglocken unaufhörlich. Ich empfinde es als Akt der Gnade und Menschlichkeit, wenn sich jemand mit so senilem Pack wie mir überhaupt unterhält  

Dir und Konov auch ne gute Nacht!

Bei mir fängt der Trubel JETZT an. Die Heimkehrer ziehen vom Biergarten zum Bahnhof. Aber es ist ruhiger, als Samstag. 

Autokorso? Silvesterstimmung? Ey, das ist die EM-Vorrunde und 'überzeugend spielen' geht anders.
So sehr ich den studentischen Ungehorsam nach nem Sieg bei der WM mochte. Straßen-Blockade-Party und die Polizei leitet geduldig alles um, obwohl der Verkehrs-NERV der Stadt partyblockiert wurde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(vorm Studi-Club bei der WM)


Aber das zweite Vorrundenspiel? Ich muss die Fenster zumauern, wenn GER bis ins (Halb)finale kommt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2012)

Ich geh auch mal schlafen, tschö!


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> (...)Akt der Gnade und Menschlichkeit, wenn sich jemand mit so senilem Pack wie mir (..)



du brauchen hilfe? ich weiß wie man ne keulung durchführt *indeckunggeh*   
ich hätte schonmal angst um mein haus, wenn der biergarten quasi diekt gegenüber liegt ^^


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

Haha die Balljungen Aktion war episch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2012)

Lol fak u gooby <.<


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

ajo die balljungen aktion. ich hab mich am bier verschluckt. vorallem löw dazu: jaja das war vorm spiel ^^ eine type


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

Mit dem 2:1 Sieg haben wohl 90% der Deutschen das richtige Ergebniss getippt gehabt


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Haha die Balljungen Aktion war episch



was war den da ?


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was war den da ?



kam beim interview nachm spiel eben. wie vor löw nen jung steht und er von hinten kommt und ihm den ball wegkloppt und danach grinsend an die schulter klopft


----------



## zoizz (13. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Aber das zweite Vorrundenspiel? Ich muss die Fenster zumauern, wenn GER bis ins (Halb)finale kommt.



Ein Sieg gegen die Nieder(mitihnen)lande ist wie ein Finale - und kein einfaches "Vorrundenspiel". Und dementsprechend muss gefeiert werden 



Holland: done


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> kam beim interview nachm spiel eben. wie vor löw nen jung steht und er von hinten kommt und ihm den ball wegkloppt und danach grinsend an die schulter klopft



war sogarr live während des spiels während eines kameras close up


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> war sogarr live während des spiels während eines kameras close up


 da war ich meine notdurft verrichten.... damn -,-


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

und schon fährt die feuerwehr zur nächsten kreuzung. manmanman ich glaub immo fackelt der stadtpark ab -,-
oh man.


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ein Sieg gegen die Nieder(mitihnen)lande ist wie ein Finale



Ich hab einen Kollegen holländischer Herkunft. Und ... ich habe PostIt-Klebezettel im Fußballdesign. Das wird ein Spaß! Tür zutackern mit den Endergebnissen Deutschland-Niederlande der letzten zehn Jahre. Dafür steh ich auch früher auf!
Nicht etwa, weil ich GER heute überzeugend fand ... er schreibt meinen Nachnamen immer mit H, wo keine H hingehört


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=85vOZ-Y_wyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6bz0rLo_fhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

oh gott. wie lang hab ich das lied nicht gehört@ schneemaus


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

Bin jetzt mal off -> Auto Korso Hagen


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Wegschalten von der TV-Nervensäge Marcus Lanz auf ZDF zu Sat1 hat sich tatsächlich gelohnt. Kaum war Bild und Ton da, kam der Satz: "... hat mehr Viren als ne 10-Dollar-Nutte"

Ach ja, das sind kleine Perlen im alltäglichen Geschwätz. Ebenso, wie der Satz: "Ein Tag im Leben einer Sekunde"


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

lol @ aufgeraucht ich hab das selbe erlebt.... schönen dank an die fernbedienung. ich hab ne weile gebraucht und bin dann fast an einer bretzel abgekrepelt ^^


----------



## win3ermute (13. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> "Ein Tag im Leben einer Sekunde"



Das ist... wunderbar! Darf ich das behalten?


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

sry, doppelt


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Juni 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das ist... wunderbar! Darf ich das behalten?



Glaube, es war der Veranstaltungstitel eines Kabaretts. Google spuckt nix aus, naja .. war Anfang der 90er. Behalts ;-)


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juni 2012)

Hey Mr. Nazi komm auf meine Party
Ich stell dir meine Freunde vor
Das hier sind Juspé und Kati, Thorsten und Nefatih
Wir haben den selben Humor
Und wir sagen hey Mr. Nazi komm auf meine Party ich zeig dir meine Kultur
Das hier sind Sushi und Technik, Mangas und Origami, ich kenn das seit meiner
Geburt

*sing* (Oder eher versucht zu Rappen xD)


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hey Mr. Nazi komm auf meine Party
> Ich stell dir meine Freunde vor
> Das hier sind Juspé und Kati, Thorsten und Nefatih
> Wir haben den selben Humor
> ...



Das lief bei uns zuhause in einer Dauerschleife nachdem mein Bruder sich die Haare auf 11 mm rasiert hat 
(natürlich hat er das nur gemacht weil mein Vater & ich ihm jeweils 10€ gegeben haben)


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das lief bei uns zuhause in einer Dauerschleife nachdem mein Bruder sich die Haare auf 11 mm rasiert hat
> (natürlich hat er das nur gemacht weil mein Vater & ich ihm jeweils 10€ gegeben haben)



lol^^ 
Moin Olli <3


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2012)

Abend zusammen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I say "Hey! What's going on?"


----------



## Vrocas (14. Juni 2012)

kann mir jemand erklären wie ich als warry tank Morchok, Hagara und Yor'sahj im 10er hc tanke :S?


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dolan pls. Sense u dnwt mak


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> lol^^
> Moin Olli <3



nabönd :-*


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

Noch 5 Wochen T_____T


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nabönd :-*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2012)

Nehmt euch doch ein Zimmer  

Ich bin so sauer, mein Wochenende geht flöten...


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nehmt euch doch ein Zimmer
> 
> Ich bin so sauer, mein Wochenende geht flöten...



*Olli mitschleif*

Wieso das? Verwandte?


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juni 2012)

Wieso ein Zimmer ,wenn es auch Trampoline gibt


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wieso ein Zimmer ,wenn es auch Trampoline gibt



Come at me bro! *Ultimate Brofist vorbereit*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2012)

Erste Hilfe Kurs Sa+So , jeweils um 7 aufstehen und erst um 17 Uhr zu Hause, wo meine Freundin dann wartet. 

Da hat man mal ein WE für sich und dann sowas.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Come at me bro! *Ultimate Brofist vorbereit*



*imma charging ma brofist*


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Erste Hilfe Kurs Sa+So , jeweils um 7 aufstehen und erst um 17 Uhr zu Hause, wo meine Freundin dann wartet.



Kannst dich ja von ihr Verarzten lassen *If you know what i mean*


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2012)

was seid ihr doch für kleine ferkelchen. tztztz 
steht grad mein nachbar vor der tür, stellt nen kasten bier in den flur und verschwindet ohne worte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2012)

Sure, das ist das Mindeste. Kackt mich grad nur irgendwie an, weil wir fast nie "länger" Zeit für einander haben wegen der Entfernung.. naja, ich lass ma das Mimimimimi


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> *imma charging ma brofist*



*Brofist denined*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4bPE0w4f08g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ey sorry excuse me mister. ich mach eure hochgelobte crew bald zu bitches & apropo bitches,wie gehts deiner Sister ? 


@sean : Dann sterb halt als einsame jungfer


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht wenn ich dich hab *Olli näher*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2012)

I smell rape...


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juni 2012)

rape is in the air


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2012)

Ollis Trampolin ist schon aufgebaut...


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> rape is in the air



everywhere i look around

lol themawechsel pls


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juni 2012)

Und sie ist off ._.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und sie ist off ._.



>implying "sie" is a "he" in rl


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juni 2012)

Nein ist sie nicht, kenn sie schon länger Olii^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2012)

Oli Oli Oli... you sow funney :3


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein ist sie nicht, kenn sie schon länger Olii^^



Link (via PM) or it didnt happend


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juni 2012)

Ich schick dir kein Bild von ihr


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juni 2012)

Das will ich doch auch garnicht 
Aber ein Foto vom Chatverlauf  
Ach schreib mir doch einfach ne PM


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juni 2012)

Nein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2012)

Oli pls..


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juni 2012)

Bin mal Schlafen, ist doch alles Dreck


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juni 2012)

du schreibst mir nicht zurück 
dann geh ich halt zu meiner ehefrau ,gute nacht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bin mal Schlafen, ist doch alles Dreck



calm down bro, hang on and everything will be fine... 

Ich geh auch ins Bett, tschö 

Btw noch eine wichtige Frage, die wir uns wohl alle stellen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hU49o6zA5eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Good Night :3


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2012)

huhu


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. Juni 2012)

Konov, auf dich ist Verlass. Häufig der erste, der den Nachtschwärmer zum Laufen bringt


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2012)

What is love, Baby don't Hurt me.. 
Shikari ich hasse dich deswegen


----------



## Reflox (15. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V3lmSoFOt_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hatte das mal 6 Stunden laufen xD


----------



## Reflox (15. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6svW5KpYSno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bitch please!


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bitch please!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=os5TXyJlEMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Yaaarrr!!

What is love? xD Wenigstens heitert mich die 10h dauerschleife mich ein wenig auf, hörs jetzt schon 20min xD Kommt aber nicht an meinen Rekord von 6h 21min ran...


----------



## orkman (15. Juni 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36zkP6HSLZw

nabend jungs .... hab den ganzen mittag durchgepennt ... jetzt machen wir die nacht zum tage


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> nabend jungs .... hab den ganzen mittag durchgepennt ... jetzt machen wir die nacht zum tage



Kommt, steig zu mir und Jim Carrey ins Auto!

*Davondüs*
What is love?


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2012)

Baby dont hurt me! 

scheiße morgen um 7 aufstehen Probearbeiten 
Naja Laune war trotzdem schonmal schlechter.

Wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Baby dont hurt me!
> 
> scheiße morgen um 7 aufstehen Probearbeiten
> Naja Laune war trotzdem schonmal schlechter.
> ...



Wo denn?


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wo denn?



Post austragen mitm Fahrrad. ^^

Ich fahr morgen aber nur nebenher, um zu sehen wie es geht. Als Wochenend-Job.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Post austragen mitm Fahrrad. ^^
> 
> Ich fahr morgen aber nur nebenher, um zu sehen wie es geht. Als Wochenend-Job.


Dingelingeling, die Post ist da!

Nehm dich in acht vor geilen verheirateten Frauen xD


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dingelingeling, die Post ist da!
> 
> Nehm dich in acht vor geilen verheirateten Frauen xD



LOL
Glaub um die Uhrzeit is eh noch keiner wach.
Samstags morgens von 8 bis 11 pennen eh alle


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> LOL
> Glaub um die Uhrzeit is eh noch keiner wach.
> Samstags morgens von 8 bis 11 pennen eh alle



dann nehm dich in acht vor geilen alten Rentnerinnen xD


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> dann nehm dich in acht vor geilen alten Rentnerinnen xD



Bis die mich kriegen bin ich weg.... ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2012)

Pass auf, Renter sind gerissen. Rentner existieren nur, um uns auf die Zombieapokalypse vorzubereiten!


----------



## Kamsi (15. Juni 2012)

sean was haste gegen shakira ? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sean was haste gegen shakira ? ^^



This. Er hat mir den verdammten Ohrwurm verpasst. Das letzte mal als ich den Ohrwurm hatte, lief es 6h 21min in dauerschleife.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2012)

Hahaha
hab es vorhin ne viertelstunde gehört, dann wars genug. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2012)

Wenigstens ist mein boxxywahn vorbei...oder etwa nicht? xD

What is love!

Aber wenigstens hat Shikari mir gute Laune nach über 2 Wochen verpasst^^


----------



## orkman (15. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kommt, steig zu mir und Jim Carrey ins Auto!
> 
> *Davondüs*
> What is love?



gern ... wo gehts hin ?^^ ach scheiss egal ... what is love   
hmm komisch, ich hab seit 2 tagen frei und hab auf gar nix bock ... nicht mal auf zocken :/


----------



## Reflox (15. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wenigstens ist mein boxxywahn vorbei...oder etwa nicht? xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-QjuEWsdgEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich zeige euch...einen Zaubertrick (Endlich Haddaway los)


----------



## H2OTest (15. Juni 2012)

wie geil bei chatroulette habe ich grade ein Konzert für mich allein


----------



## Reflox (15. Juni 2012)

Ohne Big D.?


----------



## H2OTest (15. Juni 2012)

Nein er sitzt mit der Gitarre vor der Cam und singt dazu und er ist angezogen 

wie geil jetzt gibt es billie jean


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2012)

Na da haste ja zwischen den ganzen Schwänzen ganz schön Glück gehabt^^


----------



## H2OTest (15. Juni 2012)

jup sehr geil


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juni 2012)

wenns wenigstens das original wär ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iuf2b9wkZR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (16. Juni 2012)

Ich flieg gerade wech - nicht ganz unnüchtern und heute ist der "Avalon"-Soundtrack angekommen (48 $ für eine verschissene CD... fragt nicht!). Keine Sorge, bis morgen um 8 höre ich den noch über Kopfhörer:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QoNBF4q7n4[/youtube]

Edit: BWARGH! Der Ausklang (Log IN):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1BJzKy8TbE[/youtube]

Und falls irgendwer meint, das sei doch nix besonderes aufgrund des mehr als dünnen Youtube-Sounds:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ega2xb0yju4[/youtube]

Auf der CD ist das Orchester durchaus erhalten - das geht ganz runter in den Bass-Keller und bringt ansonsten den gesamten Wohnraum zum singen; entsprechende Boxen vorausgesetzt: Da hört man jedes einzelne Instrument und jeden Sänger; da kann man sogar die ganze verdammte Größe der Bühne mehr als nur erahnen! Großartig!


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2012)

Vorhin im Supermarkt:

Hinter mir an der Kasse zwei Typen und ein Mädel. Auf dem Band das übliche Samstagabend-Equipment ... Energydrinks, Bier und ne Flasche Baileys. Obwohl sich das Vokabular im Allgemeinen auf 'Boah', 'Ey' und 'Höhö' beschränkte, schienen sie einander zu verstehen. 
Das Mädel will einem der Typen das Geld für den Baileys geben. "Warte mal ich hab das auch bar. Ähh also pünktlich. Hach, wie heißt das?" "Passend."
Beim Augenrollen bleibt mein Blick an der Kassiererin hängen, die die Einkäufe meines Vordermanns in einer Geschwindigkeit über den Scanner zieht, als würde sie ein Kind in den Schlaf wiegen. Hinter mir kratzt das Mädel in ihrem Motorradhelm rum und sagt: "Ihh, was ist das denn hier? Schokolade?". Wie gut, dass Gedanken nicht hörbar sind: 'das ist Sch*** , die dir aus dem Hirn quillt!'

Ach ja, wollte eigentlich nur ne Glühbirne und Schaschlikspieße kaufen, konnte aber nicht wiederstehen:

saupraktischer Getränkekühler. Musste die Flasche rechts allerdings mitkaufen. Naja, nun hab ich tschechisches Bier und polnischen Vodka. Wenn ich fussballergebnisorientiert trinke, bleib ich vorerst nüchtern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo


----------



## ego1899 (16. Juni 2012)

Mooooin mooooin




aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Vorhin im Supermarkt:
> 
> Hinter mir an der Kasse zwei Typen und ein Mädel. Auf dem Band das übliche Samstagabend-Equipment ... Energydrinks, Bier und ne Flasche Baileys. Obwohl sich das Vokabular im Allgemeinen auf 'Boah', 'Ey' und 'Höhö' beschränkte, schienen sie einander zu verstehen.
> Das Mädel will einem der Typen das Geld für den Baileys geben. "Warte mal ich hab das auch bar. Ähh also pünktlich. Hach, wie heißt das?" "Passend."
> Beim Augenrollen bleibt mein Blick an der Kassiererin hängen, die die Einkäufe meines Vordermanns in einer Geschwindigkeit über den Scanner zieht, als würde sie ein Kind in den Schlaf wiegen. Hinter mir kratzt das Mädel in ihrem Motorradhelm rum und sagt: "Ihh, was ist das denn hier? Schokolade?". Wie gut, dass Gedanken nicht hörbar sind: 'das ist Sch*** , die dir aus dem Hirn quillt!'



Haha du solltest einen Blog machen in dem du deine täglichen Einkaufserlebnisse postest. Ich würde ihn jedenfalls lesen 

Aber genau deswegen vermeide ich es Freitag/Samstag gegen Abend einkaufen zu gehen. Alles voll mit den halbstarken Proleten und den vorlauten Gören die dann ihr Bonbonwasser kaufen und sich an der Kasse so benehmen und so und unheimlich laut mit Lauten kommunizieren zu versuchen das einem da auch leicht mal der Kragen platzen kann... 
Und da ich mich bei sowas weder zusammenreißen kann, noch dort unangenehm auffallen will wo ich jeden Tag einkaufe erledige ich das lieber schon am Mittag


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Mooooin mooooin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen!


----------



## schneemaus (16. Juni 2012)

Nabend...

War vorhin selbst mal Patientin. Meine Fresse, es ist schon ein bisschen unheimlich, wenn der Kollege, der sonst immer blöde Sprüche reißt, auf einmal verdammt nett zu einem ist und alle 10 Sekunden fragt "Wie geht's dir jetzt?"


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Haha du solltest einen Blog machen in dem du deine täglichen Einkaufserlebnisse postest.



Dann hätte ich nächsten Samstag schon mal einen Pflichttermin im Rewe. Ab 14 Uhr schließt der Laden für ca. fünf Monate. Die Leute werden ALLES rausschleppen, was nen rotes Preisschild hat. Allein schon die Traube von rollatorschiebenden Senioren kurz vor Ladenöffnung. Das hat Potential.

@schneemaus, was war los?

Will morgen irgendwas mit Hühnchen und Erdnusssoße kochen. Wenn ich nur nen Plan hätte?!
Ob sich Kokosmilch und Erdnussmus wohl vertragen?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Will morgen irgendwas mit Hühnchen und Erdnusssoße kochen. Wenn ich nur nen Plan hätte?!
> Ob sich Kokosmilch und Erdnussmus wohl vertragen?



Sicher, macht man in der Indischen Küche genauso


Hi Olli, na mein süßer


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juni 2012)

grad auf ner marokanischen Hochzeit gewesen. Es war echt verdammt geil & komplett jenseits aller meiner Vorstellungen


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> grad auf ner marokanischen Hochzeit gewesen. Es war echt verdammt geil & komplett jenseits aller meiner Vorstellungen



Erzähl!


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Erzähl!



Naja meine Oma kommt aus Marokko & mein Onkel hat heute geheiratet. Angefangen hat es damit das wir (meine Familie) als einzige Pünktlich waren ,die ersten anderen kamen ca eine halbe Stunde später. Tja typisch Deutsch halt. Als das Brautpaar dan eingezogen ist wurde erstmal ausgelassen getanzt. Circa 1 Stunde haben 200 Gäste ausgelassen getanzt. Dann folgten Gruppenfotos mit dem Brautpaar. Danach quasi Freizeit ,in der Zeit hat sich die Braut umgezogen. Kurz bevor die Braut rein kam haben wieder alle zusammen getanzt. So zog sich das den ganzen Abend durch. Laute (!) arabische Musik, Tanzen ,Fotos. Essen gabs circa um 0:00 Uhr 
War echt ne super Hochzeit .


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja meine Oma kommt aus Marokko & mein Onkel hat heute geheiratet. Angefangen hat es damit das wir (meine Familie) als einzige Pünktlich waren ,die ersten anderen kamen ca eine halbe Stunde später. Tja typisch Deutsch halt. Als das Brautpaar dan eingezogen ist wurde erstmal ausgelassen getanzt. Circa 1 Stunde haben 200 Gäste ausgelassen getanzt. Dann folgten Gruppenfotos mit dem Brautpaar. Danach quasi Freizeit ,in der Zeit hat sich die Braut umgezogen. Kurz bevor die Braut rein kam haben wieder alle zusammen getanzt. So zog sich das den ganzen Abend durch. Laute (!) arabische Musik, Tanzen ,Fotos. Essen gabs circa um 0:00 Uhr
> War echt ne super Hochzeit .



Essen erst um 0 Uhr? Lame^^

Aber sonst wars doch dann ganz schön^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D2h4PhgobI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juni 2012)

Essen erst um 0:00 Uhr war die Hölle ,wir sind um halb 8 mit Freunden zu MC Donalds gefahren weil wir so Hunger hatten


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2012)

Mc Donalds ist der Teufel, wie könnt ihr da was zu Essen kaufen?


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich nächsten Samstag schon mal einen Pflichttermin im Rewe. Ab 14 Uhr schließt der Laden für ca. fünf Monate. Die Leute werden ALLES rausschleppen, was nen rotes Preisschild hat. Allein schon die Traube von rollatorschiebenden Senioren kurz vor Ladenöffnung. Das hat Potential.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zjgYpZYPKy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2012)

What is love? *Mit Kopf Wackel*
Ich geh mal schlafen. *Mit Jim Carrey in einem Auto zu what is love zum Bett fahr*


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> What is love? *Mit Kopf Wackel*
> Ich geh mal schlafen. *Mit Jim Carrey in einem Auto zu what is love zum Bett fahr*



dafuq - i read


----------



## win3ermute (17. Juni 2012)

Da waren sie wieder, diese Kopfschmerzen... Nazi-Dinos und japanische Supersoldaten... ich muß das sehen!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Z09bNgSeMI[/youtube]


----------



## ego1899 (17. Juni 2012)

Naja.... Ich bin auch ein Fan von Trash, aber nur wenn es unfreiwillig komisch ist...


----------



## win3ermute (17. Juni 2012)

Trash? Das ist hohe Filmkunst! Ich weiß nicht, wie besoffen die waren, als sie diese Serie gedreht haben 

"Look! It's Hitler's dog!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (17. Juni 2012)

Achso das is sogar ne ganze Serie... Ich glaub da war nicht nur Alkohol im Spiel... ^^


----------



## schneemaus (17. Juni 2012)

Widerliche Magen-Darm-Grippe... Und dabei wollt ich heut mal zum Public Viewing ._. Aber die Bauchkrämpfe machen mich echt fertig, jetz is die Wirkung vom Buscopan weg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2012)

Auha gute Besserung schneemaus, wollte eig. auch zum Public Viewing, aber war dann doch zu faul... 

@H2O

Ich meinte Radler natürlich...


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juni 2012)

heute das erste mal sein 3 monaten wieder richtig draußen gewesen ...

wie findet ihr meine neue sig?


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> heute das erste mal sein 3 monaten wieder richtig draußen gewesen ...
> 
> wie findet ihr meine neue sig?



künstlerisch wertvoll ^^

Eben alle so SCHLAAAND YAAAA

paar Minuten später, Dänemark schießt Tor - totenstille.
Ich so GRRRRRRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖL

ahahahaha


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> heute das erste mal sein 3 monaten wieder richtig draußen gewesen ...
> 
> wie findet ihr meine neue sig?



Sieht irgendwie Emo-mäßig aus.

Morgen ihr Penner!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2012)

Bist du das H2O ? 

Für Deutschland sein ist doch sooo Mainstream, Dänemark ftw...


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juni 2012)

das ist mein schatten ja


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juni 2012)

konov bricht bestimmt aus deutschland fahnen ab und zündet deutschland flaggen an die bei balkonen hängen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie Emo-mäßig aus.



Baby don't hurt me...


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2012)

Ne ich bin für niemanden, Fussball geht mir am Sack vorbei ^^


Aber ich seh mir gern die Reaktionen der anderen an


----------



## schneemaus (17. Juni 2012)

Danke Sh1k4ri x)

Hab eben mal Fieber gemessen, das hab ich jetzt auch noch. Gott sei Dank hab ich mir prophylaktisch Paracetamoltabletten von der Arbeit mitgenommen :/


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Baby don't hurt me...



... don't hurt me

@ Konov dito, drecks Rundballtreter!


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ... don't hurt me



no more ^^


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juni 2012)

Normalerweise kriegen unbekannte Opfer keine Antwort
aber du, du kommst mir doch bekannt vor 

zu geil


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> No more!



to late ...


----------



## schneemaus (17. Juni 2012)

Zu spät, seanbuddha


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2012)

LOL zu spät (:


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> LOL zu spät (:







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O6QeNRAag5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Sag ich nur dazu xD


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2012)

LOL


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juni 2012)

so welches Thema liegt heute vor?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> so welches Thema liegt heute vor?



Heutige Thematik:
Der Einfluss von lautem Paganmetal auf anliegende Nachbarn.
Bisheriger Einfluss: Noch keiner.


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Danke Sh1k4ri x)
> 
> Hab eben mal Fieber gemessen, das hab ich jetzt auch noch. Gott sei Dank hab ich mir prophylaktisch Paracetamoltabletten von der Arbeit mitgenommen :/



die senken aber beheben das nicht 

jedenfalls gute besserung 

kuschel dich halt in ne decke oder so


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juni 2012)

ich glaub schneemaus weiß das


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2012)

"Alleine disst du dich ganz gut warum soll ich das dann tun? Doch ich war so frei und jetzt bist du endlich draußen wie Diablo 3" 

Ich höre zu viel Hip Hop in letzter Zeit, das ist ungesund..


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juni 2012)

Tune der Boss hat bei Juliensblog eine Bastihook​"Ich glaube nicht, dass das fair ist"​Nun zerboxt hat dich Hurentochter mit Basti​"und dann wird der shit noch bewertet"​wir machen fehlerfrei aus unsern Gegnern Brei​und verticken sie als Spätmahlzeit​Bei jeder Line wird dein Weib mega geil​und läuft aus als käme sie aus einer Rederei​


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich höre zu viel Hip Hop in letzter Zeit, das ist ungesund..



Hier, hör dir lieber das an:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nb4mb-O8Pgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2012)

Julien fand es langweilig, ich geil 

@sahnebuddah 

Nein danke, kein Vaaaaaaaaarg. Steh nicht so auf deutsch...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k27N-jRofrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (17. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich glaub schneemaus weiß das



Ich glaub, H2OTest könnte Recht haben. Fieber "beheben" geht sowieso nicht, außer der Infekt ist weg. Aber gesenktes Fieber ist primär behobenes Fieber


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juni 2012)

ich hoffe mein Arzt sagt am Mittwoch in 2 Wochen, dass ich wieder MTB fahren kann ...


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich hoffe mein Arzt sagt am Mittwoch in 2 Wochen, dass ich wieder MTB fahren kann ...



Lass lieber vernünftig heilen, wenns dann direkt wieder kaputt ist, haste auch nix davon 
aber toi toi toi schonmal


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Dunkel waren die Tage und lang ist es her wo ich Suicide Silence gehört habe^^


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Lass lieber vernünftig heilen, wenns dann direkt wieder kaputt ist, haste auch nix davon
> aber toi toi toi schonmal



 Es geht mir nicht darum Kreuz und quer durch den Wald zu Rasen, sondern einfach wieder mobil zu sein


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht darum Kreuz und quer durch den Wald zu Rasen, sondern einfach wieder mobil zu sein



Achso, ja des is scho fein ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2012)

Höre sie auch weniger als früher noch, aber so ab und an mal... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tPHEzoomYaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gartentraktoren ftw  Oh Man wie freu ich mich aufs Konzi ^^


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juni 2012)

Es ist grausam, muss immer meine Ma betteln wen ich wo hin will ... dann kann ich wieder ins Fitnessstudio und zur Schule fahren ... endlich wieder n bissl Kondition aufbauen

Mädels wenn schon sowas ! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bAkk7F74LqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Mädels wenn schon sowas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KILL IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juni 2012)

okay okay ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=upn_y86qjCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> okay okay ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mann, dein Musikgeschmack wird ja immer schlechter^^


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-6jmVjBUJjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2012)

sahnebuddah hat doch KEINE Ahnung <.<


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juni 2012)

ich weiß  der soll mal lieber seine eigene sahne in butter umwandeln ...


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2012)

Sahnebutter ist ein von ZAM ausgelöster, Temporärer Zustand^^


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2012)

Was grölen die deutschen Fussball Fans da im Stadion die ganze Zeit? "SIEG!"? ^^


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juni 2012)

ich hätte den letzen schluck pils doch nicht "roh" trinken sollen -.- bäh!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6bz0rLo_fhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



GG Germany, nu gegen die Griechen. Die werden uns lieben


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



MÜNSTER!!!!!!!!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (17. Juni 2012)

sup :O


so ein mist hat deutschland doch gewonnen


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich mag Pils net... aber Becks Lime ist auch die Verarsche schlecht hin, der Limettengeschmack ist kaum vorhanden... aber naja, bei fast 5,0 % kein Wunder ^^


(Guten Morgähn)

Ich dosiere damit selbst. Da gibts echt nix zu meckern. Lieblingspils &



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (17. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Was grölen die deutschen Fussball Fans da im Stadion die ganze Zeit? "SIEG!"? ^^



Exakt. Denn so ist es


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2012)

Made my Night while waiting for a girl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> GG Germany, nu gegen die Griechen. Die werden uns lieben



Die Griechen kriegen für jedes tor das wir bei ihnen schiessen ein euro - da sie bald ja die drachmen einführen können sie schon mit 2 euro 2 millionen drachmen ans volk geben ^^


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juni 2012)

Die kicken wir aus der Euro-Zone...


----------



## Razyl (18. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> okay okay ...



Hättest du wenigstens Lost in the Echo gepostet. Dagegen verblasst Burn it Down sogar noch


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juni 2012)

gruslige leichen in der buffed flashwerbung


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. Juni 2012)

Damn! Leichte Asymmetrie im Gesicht. Anders ausgedrückt: leicht bläuliche Schwellung unterm rechten Augen.
Also damit hab ich nun nicht gerechnet. Kleine Karambolage gestern im Supermarkt. Ich steh da so rum und überlege, welche Alternative zu den restlos ausverkauften Erdbeeren auf mein Vanilleeis passt, als sich jemand abrupt umdreht und zu 'Bio-Hirse' greift. *Plopp* Volltreffer auf die Sonnenbrille. "Ohh tut mir leid.", "Schlechtes Timing", "Da haben Sie recht".

Schwellung ok, aber gegen _Bio_-_Hirse_ verlieren?

Eis hat aber dennoch geschmeckt. Tiefkühl-Beeren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (18. Juni 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/peterhollens?feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_615442&src_vid=BSLPH9d-jsI
awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2012)

Hunger ._.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Juni 2012)

Mach dir halt was zu essen o.O

Ich hab vorhin gefüllte Paprika gegessen (mit Reis) und es gut vertragen. Schien wohl so ne Zwei-Tages-Geschichte zu sein, der Magenkram.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2012)

Hatte vorhin schon was & man muss ja auch ein bisschen auf seine Schlanke Linie achten.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Juni 2012)

Dann iss Gemüse, rohe Karotten, Kohlrabi, Paprika... Hat kaum Kalorien und macht trotzdem satt


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2012)

Gemüse kommt Papa nicht ins Haus


----------



## schneemaus (18. Juni 2012)

Oh Mann


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2012)

Das war ein Spaß aber wir haben glaub ich nur Kohl da & das mag ich nicht


----------



## schneemaus (18. Juni 2012)

Dann hast du wohl Pech und musst Hunger leiden. 



> [#103128] Der Administrator hat die Anzahl der neuen Beiträge innerhalb einer gewissen Zeitspanne limitiert. Bitte warte 30 Sekunden bevor du einen neuen Beitrag schreibst.



Och Menno  Schon das zweite Mal heut Abend, ich tipp einfach zu schnell *schnief*


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2012)

Hatte noch ne halbe Rittersport da ,jummy ! :3


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2012)

Danke nochmal für die Glückwünsche und guten Abend allerseits


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2012)

Hai!


----------



## H2OTest (18. Juni 2012)

huhu  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tlkts31n7BY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Danke nochmal für die Glückwünsche und guten Abend allerseits



Und welcher Schnitt isses nu geworden?


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2012)

ATZENKALLE!<3

Oh ich hab ne Blutblase auf der Zunge ,wie krieg ich die weg :s


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und welcher Schnitt isses nu geworden?



Das ist doch völlig unerheblich für jemanden der sowieso nur irgendwas ohne NC studiert


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist doch völlig unerheblich für jemanden der sowieso nur irgendwas ohne NC studiert



Physik ist ohne NC  (denk an das Auto von 1live bei 4.0  )


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. Juni 2012)

Meine geliebte Logitech G9 hat den Dienst quittiert 
Genauer gesagt, habe ich sie in den Ruhestand geschickt, nachdem sie seit Tagen Parkinson-ähnlich über den Bildschirm zappelt. Gut zureden, updaten, entstauben, OP - nichts hilft. Nun muss ich bis Mittwoch diese Gratismaus vom letzten PC-Kauf ertragen. Naja, so schlecht ist sie gar nicht. Recht schwer, raue Oberfläche - wie die G9. Aber der Rest! Vielleicht werden wir noch Freunde ... für zwei Tage.


----------



## Aun (18. Juni 2012)

also ich hab vor ner weile auch meine g700 in zwangsrente geschickt und gegen ne g400 getauscht. fazit: totally worth it.
und die vielen tasten.....

hmmmm gerade gefrorene erdbeeren püriert, boar ist das lecker. mal wieder richtig rumsabbern wie ein kleines baby ^^


----------



## zoizz (18. Juni 2012)

Nach 2 tagen World of Tanks und gefühlten 250:5 Niederlagen hab ich das Spiel wieder aufgegeben.
Jetzt schau ich mal wieder in LoL rein - man dauert das updaten. Ca 500MB und er sagt was von 30min


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Nach 2 tagen World of Tanks und gefühlten 250:5 Niederlagen hab ich das Spiel wieder aufgegeben.
> Jetzt schau ich mal wieder in LoL rein - man dauert das updaten. Ca 500MB und er sagt was von 30min



Es ist schon nicht einfach manchmal


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> OP



is a faggot


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juni 2012)

ich hasse die flash werbung auf der hauptsite mit den zombie mädchen 

im forum werden vor allem bösen geschützt aber wer schützt uns vor der werbung


----------



## Sigmea (18. Juni 2012)

Könnte mir grade in den Arsch beißen, da ich Diablo 3 schon nach einem Monat totlangweilig finde. Schade um die 60€. Diablo 2 hat mich länger drangehalten, obwohl ich damit erst ~2008 angefangen habe.

Was spiele ich jetzt? GW2 kommt erst in x Monaten raus. Grrrr!


----------



## Legends (19. Juni 2012)

Spiel doch ... SCANIA - Truck Driving Simulator ^^


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2012)

Legends schrieb:


> Spiel doch ... SCANIA - Truck Driving Simulator ^^



Warum nicht gleich Traktor-Simulator?


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. Juni 2012)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Was spiele ich jetzt?



Besorg dir ne 'Fujitsu Siemens FSC CONS'-Maus, super Grip, aber ein Tastendruck wie ne mechanische Schreibmaschine. Eine Runde Solitär und du hast ein komplettes Workout hinter dir.
Die Lust am Zocken .... vergeht von allein.

Man, was freu ich mich auf Mittwoch. Liefertermin für meine Ersatz G9(x)  

(ok, ich will die Übergangsmaus mal nicht schlecht reden. Top-Slide übers Mousepad, korrektes Gewicht, griffige Oberfläche wie ne G9 und vom Scrollrad-Druckpunkt dieser Maus kann man bei der G9 nur träumen. Aber jeder Rechts-/Linksklick eine physische und akustische Herausforderung)


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juni 2012)

Mein Dönerladen unter neuer Führung hat heute ein schild rausgestellt das er eigenhändig bemalt hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war in allen 4 ecken zu finden ^^ 

gut das ich bei dem noch nicht gegessen haben seit der besitzer gewechselt wurde ^^


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2012)

Ist es ein gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen wenn ZAM vor kurzem auf meinem Profil war? Humm? *sicherheitshalber Testament schreib* 

@ Kamsi: Dann gibt's da wohl ab sofort Katzen- statt Dönerfleisch.


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2012)

ich schau gerade hachiko und bin fast am heulen *extrememanlytears*


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> is a faggot






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich schau gerade hachiko



Gesundheit!


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juni 2012)

ihr könntet euch genauso gut auf lateinisch unterhalten und würde immer noch nichts verstehen 

dachte ich würde trotz meinem alter noch aktuell sein aber manche sachen versteh ich nich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2012)

HELLO


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juni 2012)

Ja Kamsi, 112... Langsam wird es Zeit dich damit abzufinden


----------



## H2OTest (19. Juni 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1142249#

sehr geil !


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lGf2b1H91JA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


für ein bisschen stimmung


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1142249#
> 
> sehr geil !



Rofl wie ist das denn entstanden?


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2012)

das maintheme in orchester version ist mMn immer noch das epischste an den spielen


----------



## H2OTest (19. Juni 2012)

das ist ein flair  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dAidwG9b_8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




so ab der 30 sekunde


----------



## LarsW (19. Juni 2012)

´Nabend.


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2012)

*chipstütenverteil*


----------



## LarsW (19. Juni 2012)

Danke..
*nomnonmonmnomno*

Bier?


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2012)

hab ich danke.

*2. fassaufmach*


----------



## Noxiel (19. Juni 2012)

Lohnt sich Rift? 

- Na, in ca. 26 Minuten weiß ich es.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hab ich danke.
> 
> *2. fassaufmach*



Ist gekauft mein ostdeutscher Freund


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hixHa5qPyHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2012)

shut up oli


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Lohnt sich Rift?


ich finde es ist vollkommen io. es ist mal was anderes im vergleich zum klassenprimus. auch wenn ähnlichkeiten unverkennbar sind, aber die entwickler haben sich mMn gut was bei gedacht.

es ist nicht perfekt aber eine abwechslung


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juni 2012)

:stopmusic:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> :stopmusic:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juni 2012)

Hahahaha das ist mir auch mal passiert. War beim U16 Nationalmannschafts Training im Freibad. Irgendwann Morgens um 8:00 Uhr hatten wir training aber eine garstige Entenmutter wollte das wohl nicht


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h-08KZo4KXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> !



<3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iZ9iflvCwok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich muss es einfach nochma zocken, merk ich grad


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2012)

iwie muss ich grad an quentin tarantino denken @ reflox  lol


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich muss es einfach nochma zocken, merk ich grad



Ich habe gestern Undead Nightmare endlich abgeschlossen, nachdem mich die Zombiepferde so angepisst haben. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yag41F7eCLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Your hands upon
A deadman's gun and you're
Looking down the sights
Your heart is worn, 
And the seams are torn
And they've given you reason to fight

And you're not gonna take what they've got to give
And you not gonna let them take your will to live
Because they've taken enough and you've given them all you can give
And luck won't save them tonight
They've given you reason to fight


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2012)

Outlaws to the end...  

So, genug rumgeheule..


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2012)

Die beste Mission ist eh "I know you"


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1142249#
> 
> sehr geil !



Tut weh in drei... zwei... eins...


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xck134iaNfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Vorgänger von Heavy Rain und co - gott habe ich da geflucht bei den quick time events besonders bei der sexszene mini spiel





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nh2kSs89Xxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alone in the dark 5 als das intro nach dem tutorial begann mit ner hammer ingame cinematic und dem epischen song ^^

oder kann ich kann immer noch schwärmen vom instrumentalen menü song und credit song mit stimme von mirrors edge ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fF5nzvC86C4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2012)

ich geh ins bettchen, 8 stunden schlaf for te win! 

Machts Jut


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2012)

meh. schlaf wird überbewertet ^^ ich hab hier noch 49 folgen saber rider and the star sherrifs vor mir


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juni 2012)

ich war ja eher fan von den hier ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQCSnx4am8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




saber riders wirkte mir zu sehr asiatisch ^^


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2012)

yeah galaxy rangers! ftw ich fand die ganzen serien damals geil und heute hypermegaepisch und lache unsere verkommene jugend aus, weil sie mit dünnschiss erzogen wurden.

und wenn galaxy rangers dann 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Sso3h0xMJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



bwahahaha. wie ich grade wieder meine nachbarn über die 5.1 ärger ^^ 

wobei ich 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hy-H-KJRYbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7S6DlOPV3Fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




SOOOO derbe episch fand. aber die ganzen serien waren genial. 
und was is heute? disney scheisse und spengebabcrap ( ok zum bekloppt werden reicht es immer wieder ^^ )


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=odskNtdPyDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich fands damals so geil. hab sogar das spielzeug dazu. und der song is iwie episch.

aber damn wir schweifen wohl in den yt thread ab ^^ aber wayne. totally worth it


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2012)

jemand von euch schon dayz gespielt?


----------



## Aun (20. Juni 2012)

ne zum allerersten mal davon gehört. hmm muss ich doch glatt mal inspizieren


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2012)

furz!!!!!!


----------



## Arosk (20. Juni 2012)

werd grad von jedem zweiten im skype angeschrieben ob ich mitspielen will, dabei hab ich das spiel noch nicht mal


----------



## Aun (20. Juni 2012)

ich hab mir grad noch ein paar lecker nutella erbeeren gemacht ^^ klaorien nach mitternacht sind was feines ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juni 2012)

Abend zusammen =)


----------



## Aun (20. Juni 2012)

moinmoin.
*chipsundstroh80füralle*


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juni 2012)

was ist den das dayz ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist das eine Mod für ein Spiel. 
Dabei geht es ums Überleben einer Zombieapokalypse, wobei die Schwierigkeit darin besteht, dass man in der Gruppe zwar eher überlebt, aber halt auch mal hinterrücks von Mitspielern erschossen werden kann.

(Falls es das nicht ist, sorry^^)


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juni 2012)

nabend


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2012)

Abönd


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xoO3hoYFZz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nabend


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juni 2012)

Du hast hier schon gepostet!


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> nabend



ahahahahahahahahhahhaha


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juni 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Du hast hier schon gepostet!



aber noch nicht nicht nabend gewünscht ^^




Olliruh schrieb:


> ahahahahahahahahhahhaha







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0XWW_oLFylo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> aber noch nicht nicht nabend gewünscht ^^


Exakt  Man sollte zuerst grüßen und dann normal posten, tsetsetse :S
Naja Spaß beiseite, was macht ihr so? =)


----------



## Aun (20. Juni 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naja Spaß beiseite, was macht ihr so? =)


mich von diesem beschissenen tag ablenken und alles in alkohol ertränken -,-


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 beste platte aufem planet.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> mich von diesem beschissenen tag ablenken und alles in alkohol ertränken -,-


Darf man denn fragen, was vorgefallen ist? (Wenn dus hier nicht schreiben willst ists natürlich auch ok)


----------



## Aun (20. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> beste platte aufem planet.


most epic album ever! so genial damals


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juni 2012)

Genau mit dem Album hat Offspring angefangen scheiße zu werden. 

Das beste Album (übrigens nicht das erste wie oft fälschlicherweise angenommen) ist und bleibt...: Smash!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. Juni 2012)

hey ihr frühaufsteher..... man seid ihr heute lahm.
so aus hass auf dhl und meine vergeigte d3 lieferung hab ich allen feindmodellen in cod 2 und 3 nen dhl symbol verpasst. war ne scheiss arbeit, aber totally worth it.
und die wehren sich nicht ^^ hach wie schön.

aber werd wohl nach der rücklieferung ne technikgrobestellung machen. neue maus und externe tastatur fürn läppi  und ab geht die luzie


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juni 2012)

Nabend :-)

Konov, ich wünsch dir nen angenehmen Arbeitstag morgen früh (derweil sich die meisten nochmal in die Bettdecke wickeln) und anständiges Wetter!


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juni 2012)

Huhu, ohne das Thema bzw den Film zu kennen, wie findet ihr die Gliederung? 


	Thema	: Inwiefern ist in “Clockwork Orange” Alex geheilt?



Einleitung
Informationen	zu meiner Fragestellung
Der		Film “Cockwork Orange”
Stanley		Cubrik

Der	“geheilte” Alex (1:16:20 bis 1:23:00)
Einbettung		in den Szenenverlauf, Vor- und Nachgeschehen
Inhalt		der Sequenz

Elemente	die für oder gegen die Heilung sprechen
Die		Nervenklinik
Definition		Heilung
Alex		wird vorgestellt
Wie wird die Nevernklinik mit dem Gefägnis verglichen

Alex		unterwirft sich
Alex als Schuhküsser
Der Monolog

Mann gegen Frau

Beifall		des Publikums

Schluss


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Genau mit dem Album hat Offspring angefangen scheiße zu werden.
> 
> Das beste Album (übrigens nicht das erste wie oft fälschlicherweise angenommen) ist und bleibt...: Smash!



Offspring haben es sich bei mir versaut, als sie beim Bizarre-Festival keine Kameras duldeten. Bis heute machen sie das nicht - könnte ja das "Merchandising" versauen. Echte Punks...

Der einzige tolle Song zum Abfeiern pur war eh "Self Esteem". Und der befindet sich tatsächlich auf "Smash".

Edit: H2O, es gibt keine "Heilung". Um Film und Buch zu bewerten, muß man sich die Grundlage der Autoren zu eigen machen: Lieber eine Welt mit Gewalt und Idiotie als einen erzwungenen Frieden. Du solltest da eventuell noch "political correctness" als aktuellen Punkt mit aufnehmen.


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juni 2012)

Jap zu dem Punkt, das es keine Heilung gibt komme ich auch, als eigentliche Fragestellunge hatte ich eigentlich, inwiefern Alex nach der Umwandlung noch ein Mensch ist und nicht eine leere Hülle beziehungsweise, ob Gewalt Teil der Menschlichkeit ist, aber das ist soviel Arbeit ... Wobei ich deinen Standpunkt auch intressant finde . Ich muss mal gucken was ich als Antwort meiner Lehrerin kriege ...

Edit : Desto öfter ich deinen Punkt lese desto besser gefällt er mir  (ich gehe übrings vom Film aus)


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wie wird die Nevernklinik mit dem Gefägnis verglichen
> 
> Mann gegen Frau



Zu lang her, dass ich den Film gesehen habe. Daher nur Gebrabbel von mir.
Am ersten oben zitierten Satz mach mal noch ein Fragezeichen ran. Oder "Wie die Nervenklinink mit dem Gefängnis verglichen wird" / "Gefängnis und Nervenklinik im Vergleich" *blubb*
Satz zwei vielleicht durch "Geschlechterkampf" ersetzen, sofern es eher um einen mentalen als körperlichen Kampf geht.


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Jap zu dem Punkt, das es keine Heilung gibt komme ich auch, als eigentliche Fragestellunge hatte ich eigentlich, inwiefern Alex nach der Umwandlung noch ein Mensch ist und nicht eine leere Hülle beziehungsweise, ob Gewalt Teil der Menschlichkeit ist, aber das ist soviel Arbeit ... Wobei ich deinen Standpunkt auch intressant finde . Ich muss mal gucken was ich als Antwort meiner Lehrerin kriege ...



Gerade in Hinblick auf das, was uns die Bücher heute sagen, wird das doch erst interessant. Alex wird konditioniert, bestimmte Dinge nicht zu tun - das ist das, was dieses "Political Correct"-Geseire heute uns aufdrücken. Sagst Du was unbequemes, wird direkt die Keule ausgepackt, ohne überhaupt im Ansatz das Argument zu berücksichtigen. Das ist eine neue Form der Konditionierung: Du hast bestimmte Wörter und Themen nicht anzurühren. Ist der Ausdruck in einem Argument nicht "political correct", werden sich die Leute auf den Ausdruck stürzen; nicht auf das Argument. 

Das solltest Du einbringen und ausführen. Das ist eine der Intentionen von Burgess/Kubrick, solche Mechanismen deutlich zu machen - mit der klaren Aussage: Wir wollen keine Konditionierung! Wenn die Menschheit scheisse ist, dann soll sich das auch zeigen! Wir wollen all die Gewalt, Brutalität und Idiotie der Menschheit sehen, ohne den Filter der Konditionierung!

Edit: Burgess (Autor) hat übrigens das Buch "widerrufen", während Kubrick (Film) bis an sein Ende zu den Aussagen stand!


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juni 2012)

'SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND


----------



## zoizz (22. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Huhu, ohne das Thema bzw den Film zu kennen, wie findet ihr die Gliederung?
> 
> 
> Thema	: Inwiefern ist in "Clockwork Orange" Alex geheilt?
> ...



i like.

Aber trotzdem einer der Filme, welcher kräftig Eindruck geschunden hat - damals.


Ach ja:	´SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA A A A A A NND




btw: Heilung liegt immer im Blickwinkel des Kittelträgers, sie muss nicht "richtig" sein. Ist eine Persönlichkeitsvergewaltigung und Schaffung inneren Leidens im Sinne von Heilung?


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2012)

"Cubrick" geht übrigens gar nicht. Der Mann hieß "Kubrick". 

Problem bei der "Analyse" seines Filmes ist natürlich, daß Du kaum die anderen großartigen Werke des Mannes unberücksichtigt lassen kannst. Fast alle seine Filme sind Kommentare zum "Status Quo" der "Zivilisation" und ergeben mehr oder weniger ein Gesamtbild. Darüber kannst Du Bücher schreiben...


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juni 2012)

Na ihr penner?


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juni 2012)

Schön, dass es ein paar Leute gibt die sich damit auskennen. Werde eventuell morgen dafür ein Thread aufmachen und hoffe das mir da ein paar Leute helfen, da mein Lehrerin sehr unverständlich ist, ich aber z.B. Win3rmute gut verstanden habe


----------



## zoizz (23. Juni 2012)

*Samstagsabendgrußindenleerenthreadschmeiß*





Muss ich mich jetzt schämen, an einem schönwettigen Fußball-EM-Samstag-Abend nicht unterwegs zu sein?? Ne, wa? ^^


----------



## Tilbie (23. Juni 2012)

Naja, sooo leer is der Thread auch nich...


----------



## Konov (23. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Nabend :-)
> 
> Konov, ich wünsch dir nen angenehmen Arbeitstag morgen früh (derweil sich die meisten nochmal in die Bettdecke wickeln) und anständiges Wetter!



Danke dafür nachträglich fräulein aufgeraucht 

Es hat leider 2 mal ordentlich geschüttet, nur kurz aber kräftig... ich im deutsche post Hemd bin natürlich gut feucht geworden 

Sonst wars aber gut - auch wenn 7 Stunden auf den Beinen ganz ordentlich war.
Bin aber fit, insofern passt schon...und 11 Euro die Stunde waren verlockend genug


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dyrIuHVgxt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Als das Internet nach Deutschland überschwappte im letzten Jahrtausend ^^


----------



## Aun (23. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Als das Internet nach Deutschland überschwappte im letzten Jahrtausend ^^


jajaja damals als wir noch nen kaiser hatten^^


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> jajaja damals als wir noch nen kaiser hatten^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast sogar recht ^^

und sei nicht so garstig gerade auf facebook ne gruppe damals in den 90ers gefunden und schwelge in erinnerung


----------



## ego1899 (24. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem Internet is eh nur so ein Hype im Moment, dass wird sich nich durchsetzen und irgendwann wieder verschwinden, genauso wie die Minidisc...
Bin ich mir ganz sicher...


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juni 2012)

jo die minidisc genauso wie die laserdisc viel zu früh rausgekommen 

genauso wie microsoft vor apple seine version des ipods jahre zufrüh rausbrachte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der erste Mac ^^

3000 Deutsche Mark war schlechter von der hardware als ein pc für 3000 deutsche mark aber wurde damals in der usa trotzdem gekauft ^^

mal schauen ob noch einer von euch sagen kann was man sich hier holte ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo Kinderchen


----------



## zoizz (24. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> mal schauen ob noch einer von euch sagen kann was man sich hier holte ^^



Brief ..... marken? ^^


----------



## Zhiala (24. Juni 2012)

Stimmt, so ein Kasten hing bei uns auch mal vor der Post, als wir noch eine hatten. Ist sicher schon 20 Jahre her das die in den Zeitschriftenladen umgesiedelt sind. Ich werd alt...


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kkVSEhSfP1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man ey man ey irgendwann man ey nur ein grund ihr fetten kinder ich box euch weg man ey alda man ey ey ey man ey man ey fette kinder ey man ey ich box euch weg man ey!


----------



## Thoor (24. Juni 2012)

Ich find die Krawatte mal todschick. Hat er die auch über das World Wide Web bestellt? :<


----------



## aufgeraucht (24. Juni 2012)

Erinnert mich an diese Uraltautomaten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hing mal mit einem Kumpel in der Straßenbahn rum und eine Frau 'von ausserhalb' kam rein. Sie fragte, was sie tun müsse wegen einer Fahrkarte. Mein Kumpel sagt: 'Geld rein, Hebel ziehen und laut rufen, wohin Sie wollen.'
Mein Gott, die Ärmste. Stand da, zog den Heben und rief laut 'LOOBEDAAAA'. Sämtliche Leute in der Bahn haben sie angestarrt und wir wie von Sinnen gelacht. Richtige Arschlöcher.


----------



## Zhiala (24. Juni 2012)

Deshalb fahr ich Auto^^ oder - wenn ich schonmal zu den Bekloppten nach Köln muss - schwarz. Naja, grau eher, ich schaff es immer mich rauszureden


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juni 2012)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Deshalb fahr ich Auto^^ oder - wenn ich schonmal zu den Bekloppten nach Köln muss - schwarz. Naja, grau eher, ich schaff es immer mich rauszureden



wärste ein afroamerikaner hättest du nie probleme mit kontrolleure die nach deinen tickets fragen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wärste ein afroamerikaner hättest du nie probleme mit kontrolleure die nach deinen tickets fragen ^^



öhöhöhöhöhöhöhöhöhö 

Bin mal Schlafen!


----------



## aufgeraucht (24. Juni 2012)

'Schwarzfahren' soll übrigens vom jiddischen 'shvarts' = 'arm' kommen. Zu arm für eine Fahrkarte.
Mir ist allerdings nicht ganz klar, wer zuerst da war: der Schwarzfahrer, der Schwarzarbeiter, der Schwarzseher... Und warum man 'arm' meinte, 'shvarts' sagte und 'schwarz' daraus machte, leuchtet mir auch noch nicht ganz ein. Ich habe mal bei einem Sprachwissenschaftler meines Vertrauens angefragt.


----------



## Konov (24. Juni 2012)

Dummmmm di dummm


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juni 2012)

*gähn* Will...schlafen...muss...aber...Wachbleiben...bis...Installation...abgeschlossen


----------



## Konov (25. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *gähn* Will...schlafen...muss...aber...Wachbleiben...bis...Installation...abgeschlossen



wat installierste denn?


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. Juni 2012)

Nabend! 

War heute in _richtiger_ Schwafellaune. Aber ihr habt Glück .. grad 2 1/2 Stunden telefoniert, mein Mitteilungsbedürfnis ist gedeckt.

Aber grad noch ein Update dazu:


aufgeraucht schrieb:


> 'Schwarzfahren' soll übrigens vom jiddischen 'shvarts' = 'arm' kommen. Zu arm für eine Fahrkarte.
> Mir ist allerdings nicht ganz klar, wer zuerst da war: der Schwarzfahrer, der Schwarzarbeiter, der Schwarzseher... Und warum man 'arm' meinte, 'shvarts' sagte und 'schwarz' daraus machte, leuchtet mir auch noch nicht ganz ein. Ich habe mal bei einem Sprachwissenschaftler meines Vertrauens angefragt.



Ich habe Antwort bekommen. Die Wiki-Erklärung "*Schwarzfahren* (jiddish _swarz_ (_shvarts_), „Armut")" gerät ins schwanken. Der Sprachwissenschafler verweist aufs etymologische Wörterbuch und schreibt: 



> das Wort "schwarz" scheint die Bedeutung "illegal" über das alte Verb "schwärzen" (schmuggeln) erhalten zu haben. Ich zitiere:
> 
> *schwärzen* Vb. 'schwarz machen', ahd. (9. Jh.), mhd. _swerzen_. Auch (aus dem Rotw.) _schwärzen_ 'schmuggeln' (18. Jh.), eigentl. wohl 'etw. bei Nacht tun' ((rotw. _Schwärze_, älter _schwerz(e)_, 14. Jh.); _Schwärzer_'Schmuggler' (18. Jh.). Daran anschließend in heutiger Sprache _schwarz_ Adj. 'ungesetzlich', vgl. _schwarzer Markt_, _Schwarzmarkt_, _-handel_ (seit dem ersten Weltkrieg?), zunächst 'illegaler Valutahandel' (daher vielleicht auch erst seit der Inflationszeit um 1923?), dann 'unerlaubter Handel mit rationierten Lebensmitteln und Waren'. Offenbar aus dem Dt. mit derselben Bedeutungsentwicklung (amerik.-)engl. _black market_ (um 1930?), ital. _mercato nero_ (um 1940), frz. _marché noir_ (um 1949), russ. _&#269;ërnyi rýnok_ (_&#1095;&#1105;&#1088;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081;&#1088;&#1099;&#1085;&#1086;&#1082;_); vgl. auch _Schwarzarbeit_, _schwarzhören_, _-fahren_, _-schlachten_. "



Mein Misstrauen gegenüber der 'jiddischen Herleitung' scheint berechtigt. Ich vertrauen dem Sprachwissenschaftler mehr als Wiki.


----------



## Konov (25. Juni 2012)

Abeeeeeeeeeeeend


----------



## orkman (25. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Abeeeeeeeeeeeend




 nabend ... ich bin sowas von tod ... morgen mein letztes examen ... medizinischen fall vor 3 professoren vortragen und lösen ... sie stellen dann egal welche fragen ueber die faecher die wir waehrend 1 jahr hatten ;( ... ich bin TOD ;(


----------



## Konov (25. Juni 2012)

Ach was tot sind wir alle früh genug


----------



## orkman (25. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ach was tot sind wir alle früh genug




 da freu ich mich aber , dann sehn wa uns ja wieder


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> da freu ich mich aber , dann sehn wa uns ja wieder



Kommt drauf an wer von uns in der Hölle landet und wer im Himmel


----------



## Arosk (26. Juni 2012)

ich mag die ebay anmeldung. der brief kam trotz des 20. mal neuversenden und 10. mal supports anrufen nie an. ich glaube ebay will mich nicht.


----------



## iShock (26. Juni 2012)

tach auch :-) - alles fit bei euch ^^?


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich mag die ebay anmeldung. der brief kam trotz des 20. mal neuversenden und 10. mal supports anrufen nie an. ich glaube ebay will mich nicht.



Ich hab irgendwann auch keinen zugriff mehr auf mein Konto bekommen trotz anruf beim support und haufen rumprobiere mit passwort usw.... ebay ist einfach rotz 
ich versteiger auch nix, was solls


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. Juni 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> tach auch :-) - alles fit bei euch ^^?



Seit ein paar Sekunden wieder topfit. Grad diesem Herren per Kopfhörer gelauscht (Dominic Frasca), als ein markerschütternder Knall meine Wirbelsäule wieder geraderückte. Kopfhörer von den Ohren gerissen, Runde durch die Wohnung ... steht noch alles. Hellwach, damn.

Wind ist doof (wenn man nicht auf dem Surfbrett steht).


----------



## orkman (26. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wer von uns in der Hölle landet und wer im Himmel




 hmm ich dachte immer alle buffies kommen in die hoelle , oder landen da nur die mods ?


----------



## iShock (26. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> hmm ich dachte immer alle buffies kommen in die hoelle , oder landen da nur die mods ?



nur buffies mit über 1000 Posts kommen in die Hölle  - so war das doch oder ? ^^


----------



## Reflox (26. Juni 2012)

Sterbt ihr mal fröhlich, eine Gottheit wie ich wird niemals sterben!


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. Juni 2012)

Ich bette mein gottloses Haupt jetzt ins weiche Kopfkissen. Und so es denn eine höhere Macht gibt, möge sie mich von frittierten Zwiebelringen träumen lassen. Raaaarrrr, Heißhunger!


----------



## orkman (26. Juni 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> nur buffies mit über 1000 Posts kommen in die Hölle  - so war das doch oder ? ^^




 dann landen manche mehrmals inner hoelle , und frueher oder spaeter dann jeder einmal


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Juni 2012)

ich dachte du spielst dayz? Los gogo!!! =)


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Huhu


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2012)

Ich bin so unkreativ.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> ich dachte du spielst dayz? Los gogo!!! =)



Heute Vormittag hatte ich, jetzt grad keine Lust aufs Zocken 

Kumpel von mir wird sich das wahrscheinlich auch noch besorgen, mal gucken wie wir dann zu Zweit failen. Wenn wir uns überhaupt finden, so ohne Map und Kompass


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

Diarrhoe am Abend ist der hammer


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

Reden wir über Ollis Schambehaarung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

Ist der denn schon in der Pubertät ?


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ist der denn schon in der Pubertät ?




 Wenn ja high-five.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

Olli ist spätpubertär, der kommt jetzt gerade rein!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Irgendwas läuft hier verkehrt. o0


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juni 2012)

Olli sieht mit seinen 17 Jahren noch so jung aus


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

Das ist Montezumas Rache


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

Twitterception

Oli hat mit 17 schon mehr erlebt als einige mit 40... ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist...


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juni 2012)

du sollst eindeutig einen twitter eintrag posten!


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juni 2012)

Meine Fresse, hab ich konfuse Gedankengänge... Merkt man erst, wenn man mal aufschreibt und in ne Art Flow beim Schreiben kommt...


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

Olli ist nicht 17. Der ist 13! Und die Trampolingeschichte ist auch nicht wahr


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juni 2012)

na lal ... nachdem ich grade 5 seiten über clockwork orange geschrieben habe, ist in meinem kopf nur noch sex  und gewalt ...


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Olli ist nicht 17. Der ist 13! Und die Trampolingeschichte ist auch nicht wahr


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Juni 2012)

Jedes mal wenn ich einen Text eingebe und mit der Maus irgendwo anders hinklicke außer ins Textfenster und dann wieder ins Textfenster um weiter zu schreiben erscheint ein neues Twitter Symbol und der Text ist verschwunden.Mein Motto: Heute ohne Punkt und Komma. ^^ Edit: Geil und die Entertaste erzeugt keinen neuen Absatz mehr. Das is so toll verbuggt das lass ich so. (Komisch warum denk ich grade an D3)


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> na lal ... nachdem ich grade 5 seiten über clockwork orange geschrieben habe, ist in meinem kopf nur noch sex und gewalt ...



Ist doch toll. Der Typische Gedankengang eines Amerikaners der gerade versucht auf dem Klo eine exakte Kopie seiner Politik auszudrücken.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> na lal ... nachdem ich grade 5 seiten über clockwork orange geschrieben habe, ist in meinem kopf nur noch sex  und gewalt ...



Was ist so schlimm daran?


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juni 2012)

das ich pazifist bin?


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das ich pazifist bin?



Naja dann hast du immer noch zu 50% schöne Gedanken


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juni 2012)

das war übrings ironie


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja dann hast du immer noch zu 50% schöne Gedanken



*stellt sich gerade einen schwitzigen Arsch auf einem Trampolin vor*
Die Gedanken müssen nicht immer schön sein, Olli


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *stellt sich gerade einen schwitzigen Arsch auf einem Trampolin vor*
> Die Gedanken müssen nicht immer schön sein, Olli



Kommt auf den Arsch drauf an


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Juni 2012)

Clockwork Orange ist auch nicht das was der Pazifist einen amüsanten Film nennt. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

trampolin ?


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> trampolin ?



Immer diese Unwissenden^^


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juni 2012)

Jap, wobei ich lieber FMJ gehabt hätte, aber der ist ja nicht SF...


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Immer diese Unwissenden^^



Ist wohl besser so


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ist wohl besser so



*Olli angrins*


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Olli angrins*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

sahnebudda ist aber auch pervers heute :<


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> sahnebudda ist aber auch pervers heute :<



Dolan pls.

Bin mal schlafen ihr niederen Wesen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> sahnebudda ist aber auch pervers


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ist wohl besser so



google bietet komische ergebnisse bei olli + trampolin

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=olliruh%20trampolin&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CFAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.buffed.de%2Findex.php%2Ftopic%2F7250-die-nachtschwaermer%2Fpage__st__170000&ei=1iTqT6jyMYzHsgaytZzRDg&usg=AFQjCNElsjDmaHZGsMnQLZVDGcRL_e6RtA&cad=rja


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild von Olli mit der Geschichte auf dem Trampolin. Olli ist der Hund!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

Dafak Olli ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha hat echt am gleichen Tag, Monat und Jahr Geburtstag wie Justin Bieber. rofl ^^


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> google bietet komische ergebnisse bei olli + trampolin
> 
> http://www.google.de...L_e6RtA&cad=rja



gg
& sean fuck you. Sie war viel hübscher


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> seanbuddha hat echt am gleichen Tag, Monat und Jahr Geburtstag wie Justin Bieber. rofl ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Olliruh schrieb:


> sean fuck you. Sie war viel hübscher



335 Kilo Frauen sind unübersehbar, Olli. Da kannst du dich nicht rausreden. Man hat sogar das Krachen des Trampolins bis nach Münster gehört!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Juni 2012)

Kamsis Link war in vielerlei Hinsicht aufschlussreich. hihi.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

Das Trampolin lebt aber noch


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Kamsis Link war in vielerlei Hinsicht aufschlussreich. hihi.



Er hat aber nicht aufgeklärt wie ich zu dem Titel Sahnebutter gekommen bin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

Ich stell mir grad vor wie sowas auf nem Trampolin gehen soll...


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich stell mir grad vor wie sowas auf nem Trampolin gehen soll...



Wie auf'nem normalen Bett ,federt nur mehr


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich stell mir grad vor wie sowas auf nem Trampolin gehen soll...



Google hilft, aber das Poste ich hier jetzt nicht


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Juni 2012)

Olli ist sicher loyal und verrät es mir nicht. =)


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Olli ist sicher loyal und verrät es mir nicht. =)



Frag ZAM xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

Aber dann mach es gleich auf nem Bett, ich meine... wenn sie jetzt hoch springt, muss sie ja ne Punktlandung machen... 

Naja muss hier auch nicht diskutiert werden...


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aber dann mach es gleich auf nem Bett, ich meine... wenn sie jetzt hoch springt, muss sie ja ne Punktlandung machen...
> 
> Naja muss hier auch nicht diskutiert werden...



Oh doch, muss!


Olli kann bestimmt gut Klammern, dann springen sie gemeinsam


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aber dann mach es gleich auf nem Bett, ich meine... wenn sie jetzt hoch springt, muss sie ja ne Punktlandung machen...
> 
> Naja muss hier auch nicht diskutiert werden...




wer hat denn im garten ein bett stehen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

Rasen ? C'mon...


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wer hat denn im garten ein bett stehen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wtf die Gif Animation meines Avatars hat denselben takt wie Amon Amarth - Tattered Banners and Bloody Flags


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Juni 2012)

Na, die Trampolindiskussion ist schon wichtig. Man müsste sich ja Vorwürfe machen, wenn dann Leute auf ein Trampolin steigen und sich weh tun.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

Sahnebuttas Liebesnest?


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sahnebuttas Liebesnest?



Ja. Das Bett besteht zu 100% aus Butter. Sahne gibts beim Liebesspiel dazu, aber erst am Ende


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Rasen ? C'mon...



Ist der Rasen dreckig ,gehen wir auf den Teppisch. Ist der Rasen nass ,dann macht es keinen Spaß & ist der Rasen trocken dann machen wirs aufem Trampolin weil Rasen unbequem ist.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Er hat aber nicht aufgeklärt wie ich zu dem Titel Sahnebutter gekommen bin



das sagt google ^^



> Und dann mit gerührt, gerührt, gerührt. Da tat sich ewig nix. Ich wollte schon aufgeben und dachte, das wird nüscht, da sah ich plötzlich die ersten "Molketröpfchen" die sich absetzten. Von da an ging es sehr schnell. Noch ein bisschen rühren und ich hatte meine erste eigene Butter. Ich wäre fast geplatzt vor Stolz. Gut, nach dem Auspressen der Molke blieb nicht wirklich viel übrig, aber der Geschmack.................... mmmhhh.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

Seid ihr alle pervers... >:


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle pervers... >:







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TrhRzxoFH-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Kamsi schrieb:


> das sagt google ^^



Frag Zam, der Dikatator kann dir ne Antwort geben. Dieser unverschämte Canidae


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Juni 2012)

Hört sich doch ganz lecker an.  äh also... die sahnebutter


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



watchu sayn ?


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ja. Das Bett besteht zu 100% aus Butter. Sahne gibts beim Liebesspiel dazu, aber erst am Ende



Sahne-Butter-Hupfdohle" sagt man zu einem fetten Kind.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wtf Dolan?
Whuts ur doin wth tht axe?
Dolan no!
Nooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

Gute Nacht Olli :3

Dolan's awlwys watchn u whil slep, rmember tis.

Bin auch ma schlafen, adios


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2012)

Abend allerseits 

Nun hab ich mir mitm Kumpel auch Snowwhite reingezogen und war positiv überrascht.
So schlecht wie da die ganzen Kritiker drüber herziehen, fand ich ihn nicht. Vorallem Kristen Stewart ist eine tolle Frau, und ich konnte ihre Mimiken durchaus unterscheiden.... komisch dass ich darüber nur beschwerden gelesen hab.
Hab die Schauspielerin übrigens vorher noch nie in einem Film gesehen.

Alles in allem ein Film der sich für 6 Euro Parkett durchaus gelohnt hat. Kein Blockbuster und einige Logikfehler gabs auch, aber eine unterhaltsame Märchenumsetzung mit einer sehr attraktiven Stewart wie ich finde.


----------



## Magogan (27. Juni 2012)

Nein! Bitte nicht noch ein Film, den ich gut finde! Mein Wunschzettel besteht jetzt schon aus Filmen im Wert von etwa 1400 Euro ... Ich komme nicht hinterher mit Kaufen ...


----------



## Aun (27. Juni 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kaufen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




yarrr. ehm nicht, dass ich das betreiben würde um hier mal lautstarken sittenwächtern das wort ausm mund zu nehmen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Juni 2012)

Jop. Wenn das die GEMA hört. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (27. Juni 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nein! Bitte nicht noch ein Film, den ich gut finde! Mein Wunschzettel besteht jetzt schon aus Filmen im Wert von etwa 1400 Euro ... Ich komme nicht hinterher mit Kaufen ...



man braucht nur zeit und geduld meist erscheint schon der film 6 monate nach verkaufstart in einer mm oder saturn oder amazon aktion.

ansonsten tuen videotheken auch sehr günstig ihre verleihkopien verkaufen meistens werden ja vom film zum verleihstart bis zu 20 stück geordert und später braucht man nur noch 1 bis 2 stück von dem film


----------



## orkman (27. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend allerseits
> 
> Nun hab ich mir mitm Kumpel auch Snowwhite reingezogen und war positiv überrascht.
> So schlecht wie da die ganzen Kritiker drüber herziehen, fand ich ihn nicht. Vorallem Kristen Stewart ist eine tolle Frau, und ich konnte ihre Mimiken durchaus unterscheiden.... komisch dass ich darüber nur beschwerden gelesen hab.
> ...




 hmm schade , da kann ich dir gar nicht zustimmen ... quasi der ganze film ist schrott und das ende auch ... alles wird immer in 5 min zu ende gebracht ... das ende dauert auch nur 5 min 0.o da haette man doch so wenigstens 10-15 min gern gehabt .... war bis jetzt der schlechstete film den ich in diesem jahr gesehen hab ... obwohl chernobyl diaries da stark in der konkurrenz steht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2012)

Nabend 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2012)

Wuhahaha


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juni 2012)

Hi Nacktschwärmer!


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juni 2012)

Hellas Mr.Sahne !


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hellas Mr.Sahne !



Na Schatz, alles klar?


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na Schatz, alles klar?



Yes, bei dir alles klar im BH ?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juni 2012)

Ja, gehe jetzt aber schlafen. Heia bubuh


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juni 2012)

Nacht kochanie :-*


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. Juni 2012)

Nochmal fix zum 'Gute-Nacht-Sagen' vorbeigeschaut

Gute Nacht!  

Schnell noch Elf-Meter-Schiessen konsumieren - oder wie wir hier sagen - Ölf-Meta, dann ab ins Bett.


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2012)

Nacht aufgeraucht ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Juni 2012)

elfmeter ist immer solch eine unbefriedigende Methode den Sieger zu bestimmen :/


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> elfmeter ist immer solch eine unbefriedigende Methode den Sieger zu bestimmen :/



Naja sie ham doch vorher mehr als 90 Minuten Zeit das zu klären. ^^


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

wahahaha.... und plötzlich ist hier alles ganz ganz still. Tor für Italien 

... Guddn Abend


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2012)

Abend^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> wahahaha.... und plötzlich ist hier alles ganz ganz still. Tor für Italien
> 
> ... Guddn Abend



Tja, wie erwartet von mir


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Na und ? Dann halt 3:1 

Wie ich die Italiener einfach hasse... unglaublich.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Na und ? Dann halt 3:1
> 
> Wie ich die Italiener einfach hasse... unglaublich.



Weil sie Tore schießen?


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Na und ? Dann halt 3:1
> 
> Wie ich die Italiener einfach hasse... unglaublich.



Rage Level 10? ^^

Immer schön locker aus der Hüfte atmen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Nein, aus Prinzip.


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nein, aus Prinzip.



Ich mag Pizza und Pasta


----------



## win3ermute (28. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nein, aus Prinzip.



Ich hasse Leute, die andere Menschen wegen ihrer Herkunft verurteilen! Und Holländer!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Ich auch, aber nie wieder vom Italiener. Gibt es hier eh nicht, sind alles Türken  (soll jetzt nicht verwerflich klingen, ist aber nunmal so.)


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2012)

Beim Tor schallte ein lautes "NEIN!" durchs Fenster. Ich hab mich zuerst gewundert, warum der TV auf einmal so laut ist, bis mir klar war, dass das vom Nachbar kam^^


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

AHAHAHAHA 2:0 und ein keifendes Gekreische von den nachbarn


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Juni 2012)

deutsche abwehr ist ein trauerspiel und gomez bewegt seinen arsch auch nicht...


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

BALOTELLI!
2:0 und vor allem wie...

KEINER steht da hinten. Easy-Mode-Tor


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Yey, wieso muss der Iro denn jetzt alles treffen ?! 

Naja, jetzt bleibt es draußen ruhig 

Ich will jetzt net Löw kritisieren, aber wieso Poldi ? Wieso Gomez ?


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

Tja offenbar kommt Deutschland grad an seine Grenzen... fussballtechnisch...


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt net Löw kritisieren, aber wieso Poldi ? Wieso Gomez ?



Ein Klose hätte da bislang auch nichts getroffen und die beiden Tore hätte er auch nicht verhindert.  Das sind einfach krasse Verteidigerfehler.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Juni 2012)

meine freundin hat grad den fernseher ausgemacht, weil ich mich zu sehr aufrege :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß, aber er wär nicht so steif wie Gomez. Er kann Bälle aus dem Mittelfeld holen, so ein Typ ist Gomez nicht. 

Nicht, dass das jetzt groß was ändern würde, aber mit seiner Erfahrung..


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2012)

Mal aus dem "Was esst ihr gerade"-Thread :


Grüne schrieb:


> Frankfurter Grüne Soße.



Grad noch ein bisschen genommen mit fest gekochtem Ei. Schmeckt einfach unschlagbar gut *omnomnom*


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Mal aus dem "Was esst ihr gerade"-Thread :
> 
> 
> Grad noch ein bisschen genommen mit fest gekochtem Ei. Schmeckt einfach unschlagbar gut *omnomnom*



Was ist denn das? o,o


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ist denn das? o,o


Ne Soße, die grün ist. 
Ist in Hessen, vor allem in Frankfurt sehr beliebt. Besteht aus verschiedenen Kräutern, und das isst man dann mit Kartoffeln und gekochten Eiern.


----------



## Aun (28. Juni 2012)

bwahahaha grad lachflash bei den nachrichten: " ich lass mir doch von keiner regierung erzählen, wofür ich zu bezahlen habe" dumme amis...wenn se dann mal nach, nem unfall, im sterben liegen denken se wohl jene anders


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ne Soße, die grün ist.
> Ist in Hessen, vor allem in Frankfurt sehr beliebt. Besteht aus verschiedenen Kräutern, und das isst man dann mit Kartoffeln und gekochten Eiern.



Typisch Hessen. 

Wie wäre es lieber mit einer Thüringer Rostbratwurst?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2012)

Nicht lieber, aber die schmecken auch gut ^-^


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nicht lieber, aber die schmecken auch gut ^-^



Es gibt keine besseren Rostbratwürste.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2012)

Naja, die Kartoffelwurst schmeckt auch richtig lecker :O


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naja, die Kartoffelwurst schmeckt auch richtig lecker :O



Es gibt nur die Rostbratwurst! 

Obwohl ich derzeit eher im Reis-Fieber bin


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cosSn0Ij97E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. Juni 2012)

Zum Glück habe ich ne Einladung zum Fussballgucken bei ner Freundin in Berlin abgesagt.
Schön entspannt mal die Fotos auf der Festplatte sortieren ... im Fernsehen kommt ja nix


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Nun haben sie wenigstens keinen Grund zum meckern, wenn wir ihnen keine Euros geben


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

genau kein geld mehr für italien und boykott von pizza und nudeln


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Bin ich dabei 

Stattdessen essen wir alle Paella und Tortillas !


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

Und morgen wieder dick in der BILD: "Wir sind Verlierer der Herzen" oder irgendso ein affiger Dünnschiss.

Wuahaha


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Ab Morgen hoffe ich eh nur noch für Spanien, sie sollen Italien auseinander nehmen. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.


----------



## Aun (28. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Und morgen wieder dick in der BILD: "Wir sind Verlierer der Herzen" oder irgendso ein affiger Dünnschiss.
> 
> Wuahaha



quatsch. nach dem crap heute morgen und dem spiel: deutsche truppen marschieren in norditalien ein ^^


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

ach einmarschieren ist viel zu leicht ^^ wir brauchen einfach nur abwarten und deren geldmittel sperren ^^


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> quatsch. nach dem crap heute morgen und dem spiel: deutsche truppen marschieren in norditalien ein ^^





Also die letzten paar Minuten hab ich das Spiel jetzt mal etwas genauer verfolgt und muss echt als Fussball-Laie sagen dass die Deutschen sich da einen Scheiss zusammenspielen...
Wenn mal einer aufs Tor schießen kann, schießen sie alle meilenweit daneben und wenn sie nicht drauf schießen können, rutschen sie auf dem Rasen aus


----------



## Aun (28. Juni 2012)

man könnte ja ganz böse sein, und die regeln ändern: alle konten müssen der fifa bekannt sein und alle anderen transferleistungen außer dem sold werden strafrechtlich verfolgt ^^ ergo halb italien sitzt im knast ^^
aber italien is eben italien. ohne aua aufs mowl legen, leute beschimpfen und anspucken ( ach ne dat war holland). ^^


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

lol was für ein Ende, die Italiener werden alle gehasst jetzt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

WAS FÜR NEN ***** PFEIPFT DIE  ***** DA ?

Unglaublich, ich wünsche Italien alles Pech auf der Welt, jetzt gibt es definitiv keinen Euro mehr


----------



## H2OTest (28. Juni 2012)

bin heute das erste mal wieder mtb gefahren


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2012)

Na dann mal gz. Ich nehme an, du gehst es nach so langer Zeit langsam an und steigerst dich immer weiter?


----------



## H2OTest (28. Juni 2012)

jap heute nur langsame 2 km? maximal ... kurz zum kumpel dann zum fuba gucken und wieder nach hause
und danke 

Btw: Das bester war bergrunter und den Fahrtwind zu spüren <3 
Morgen geht es das erste mal aufs laufband ...


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Das EM-Halbfinale zwischen Deutschland und Italien ist "nicht nur ein Fußballspiel", findet die italienische Presse. Auf dem Rasen sollen die Deutschen für ihren "arroganten Starrsinn" in der derzeitigen Euro-Debatte bezahlen. Selbst in Intellektuellenkreisen bleiben nationalpopuläre Sprüche nicht aus.



Dieses populistische Gebrabbel ist das schlimmste an der ganzen fussball-geschichte...

Auch Fans die den übelsten Italien-hass schieben so wie man das schon auf manchen nachrichten-seiten erahnen kann, gibt mir zu denken.
Schade dass so ein Sport oft viel mehr ist, als nur Sport.

Deshalb mag ich auch motorsport lieber als jeden anderen Sport, weils da sowas noch nie gegeben hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Das sind doch Emotionen. Und in Europa und der Welt hat Deutschland eh den miesesten Ruf, da sind solche Kommentare kein Wunder. Einfach überlesen, wir haben wenigstens ein Land, dass größtenteils frei von Korruption ist 

Edit: Oi Oi 5k Kommentare


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und in Europa und der Welt hat Deutschland eh den miesesten Ruf,







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUtJt80Jz48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert 
Lebt es sich recht ungeniert 
Jetzt geht der Spaß erst richtig los 
Ihr werdet uns jetzt nicht mehr los Wir komm' direkt aus der Hölle, total verdorben 
Wir woll'n nur das Eine, wir woll'n es uns besorgen 
Skrupellos, seelenlos, abgezockt 
Wir sind viel schlimmer als wir dachten 
Sind von uns selbst geschockt 
Psychopathisch, fanatisch - der Albtraum wird wahr 

Ich habe es aufgegeben politisch korrekt zu sein als ich nach der grundschule ende der 6ten klassen damals nach england zum bildungsurlaub geschickt wurde fing es damals an war gerade mal 14 und überall hiess fucking nazi go home mit gewalt androhung usw die nächsten 16 jahren. zum bsp in meiner ausbildung dürfte ich von den türken anhören wie blöde ich doch wär zu arbeiten stadt mich kranschreiben zu lassen und das deutschland eh den türken gehört usw

ich habe nie jemanden was getan persönlich aber irgendwann habe ich es aufgegeben lieb und nett zu ausländer zu sein sondern einfach sie zu ignorieren und mach den auch keinen platz auf der strasse usw


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das sind doch Emotionen. Und in Europa und der Welt hat Deutschland eh den miesesten Ruf, da sind solche Kommentare kein Wunder. Einfach überlesen, wir haben wenigstens ein Land, dass größtenteils frei von Korruption ist
> 
> Edit: Oi Oi 5k Kommentare



Näääää Deutschland 3. größter Waffenexporteur der Welt... Politiker bumsen die Waffenlobby und umgekehrt... die Korruption sehen nur die meisten Leute nicht, aber die gibts hier genauso wie in anderen Ländern



Kamsi schrieb:


> ich habe nie jemanden was getan persönlich aber irgendwann habe ich es aufgegeben lieb und nett zu ausländer zu sein sondern einfach sie zu ignorieren und mach den auch keinen platz auf der strasse usw




 Naja aber ob das der richtige Weg ist? Ich kann deinen Unmut verstehen....
MIch hat, wo ich jünger war, auch mal so ein komischer Araber völlig grundlos angegriffen, wollte mich zu Boden schmeißen und mir an die Gurgel gehen oder so... hab ihm dann eine auf die Nase gegeben und seine Brille war Matsch. ^^

Das hätte ich bei jedem anderen aber auch getan. Und anfangs hatte ich übel Hass auf alles was aus dem Süden kommt. Aber schnell war klar, dass das eine affektreaktion war durch die unangenehme Situation und die Wut und Hilflosigkeit danach.
Heute lerne ich nebenbei türkisch und bin relativ aufgeschlossen gegenüber Ausländern.
Man muss aber auch wieder unterscheiden zwischen Ausländern und denen, die schon ewig hier sind und sich von der deutschen Bevölkerung separieren. Die EY ALTER Gängster und Konsorten, mit denen kann aber kaum jemand was anfangen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Konov GRÖßTENTEILS...  Will damit nur sagen, wir haben es hier noch gut im Gegensatz zu anderen...

Egal, ich hau mich hin, Adios


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Konov GRÖßTENTEILS...  Will damit nur sagen, wir haben es hier noch gut im Gegensatz zu anderen...
> 
> Egal, ich hau mich hin, Adios



nachti


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2012)

btw..was ich im Fußballthread schrieb gilt für alle.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

ich tue den ja nichts an ich habe selbst dem türkischen kind das mich mit nen golfball grossen stein am kopf beworfen damals nichts getan 

ich wünsche den nur alles schlechte 

ich weiss es gibt ausnahmen aber die gibts viel zuwenig



ZAM schrieb:


> btw..was ich im Fußballthread schrieb gilt für alle.




sagt der unrasierte admin der was gegen intimfrisuren hat


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> btw..was ich im Fußballthread schrieb gilt für alle.



Hab extra vorher nochmal zensiert, nu aber gute Nacht


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sagt der unrasierte admin der was gegen intimfrisuren hat



War kein Scherz.


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> lol was für ein Ende, die Italiener werden alle gehasst jetzt



Ne ne, ich werde aus der Not eine Tugend machen und Sonntag vielleicht das Finale bei Francesco gucken, dem besten Italiener der Stadt.
Als ehemalige Nachbarn werden wir einen Riesenspaß haben und Francesco den Grappa fließen lassen   

Ja und wenns schief geht - Pizza runterschlingen und auf zum El Puerto


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juni 2012)

30 sekunden regel zählt leider auch für editieren ^^


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2012)

Ein bißchen Musik für unsere Schwärmer zum schwärmen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FDYIdBZUl2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juni 2012)

bäh keine ahnung was die leute an dubstep finden ^^ da hat das v90 modem besser geklungen 

und in orginal eh besser ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SzmUde_EK5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bäh keine ahnung was die leute an dubstep finden ^^ da hat das v90 modem besser geklungen
> 
> und in orginal eh besser ^^



Kannte das original nicht. Das ist auch nett. ^^
Ob da nun dubstep bei ist oder nicht, nimmt sich für mich net viel


----------



## xynlovesit (29. Juni 2012)

Wie findet Ihr mein erstes Video was ich so für die Schule gemacht habe? (: Soll ne Werbung sein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pTiVZNawmXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Juni 2012)

nur text? was versuchst du zu verkaufen?


----------



## xynlovesit (29. Juni 2012)

Ja, so ist das hier in Amerika mit den Yearbooks die man Ende des Schuljahres kaufen kann.


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juni 2012)

cool habe gerade nen klassiker gefunden ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kKtbU97ue2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




@moderation
Das lief damals tagsüber auf viva also völlig harmlos ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Juni 2012)

naja, werbung für das aktuelle yearbook? warum sollte ich dafür 80 euro zahlen, was er wartet mich? war eher ne preis/soon ankündigugns als werbung in meinen augen 

ich kann ja mal hochladen was wir vor 10 jahren gemacht haben  war ne 1+^^


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> cool habe gerade nen klassiker gefunden ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahahaha das kenn ich auch noch.... lange her


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=grS73FuIXbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



cool in extremo ist jetzt auch auf youtube verlinkbar ^^


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ist ganz nett für den youtube und was hört ihr tread zu wissen


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2012)

ok


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Juni 2012)

Bevor ich den Fernseher wieder für eine Weile einmotte:

Deutschland im EM-Finale!
U17 Mädels spielen morgen gegen Frankreich. Zugegeben, mein Interesse hält sich in Grenzen.
Die Frauen-Nationalmannschaft flog bei der WM im Viertelfinale raus, die Männer heute im Halbfinale.
Also gönnen wir den jungen Kücken einen Titel.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Bevor ich den Fernseher wieder für eine Weile einmotte:
> 
> Deutschland im EM-Finale!
> U17 Mädels spielen morgen gegen Frankreich. Zugegeben, mein Interesse hält sich in Grenzen.
> ...



Wer guckt denn die U17 EM der Damen? o.O


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer guckt denn die U17 EM der Damen? o.O



Ich wahrscheinlich nicht, aber für nen kurzes Lippenbekenntnis - 'ich gönne es ihnen' - reichts  

Edit: Bettzeit und keine Ausrede morgen - ausser, angesichts des Spiels heute vor lauter Kopfschütteln nicht in den Schlaf gekommen zu sein. Ausserdem gibts morgen ne Frühstücks-Kuchenrunde vom Kollegen. Ich glaube, die sechste in den letzten beiden Wochen. 

Also gute Nacht!


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2012)

Ich wünsche auch mal ne gute Nacht


----------



## Aun (29. Juni 2012)

und ab morgen ist aufgeraucht aus allen nähten geplatzt ^^


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2012)

Abööönd

jemand Lust sich kaputt zu lachen:

[url="https://www.youtube.com/watch...vv3p8"]https://www.youtube....e&v=z_SQO3vv3p8[/url]


Er hat so recht! 

Video lässt sich nicht einbinden....


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juni 2012)

Seid gegrüßt!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zYXjLbMZFmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Maladin (29. Juni 2012)

Ola Banditen


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juni 2012)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ola Banditen



*An Maladin heranschleich und ein Paddel klau*Wir sind doch keine Banditen. Niemals


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2012)

Hi 

Die Party von meinem Bruder scheint ja echt der hammer zu sein


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Die Party von meinem Bruder scheint ja echt der hammer zu sein



Hi Schatz  *Küsschen geb*

Pah, ich mach grad meine eigene Party mit Whisky, Zaretten und Alex Clare


----------



## H2OTest (29. Juni 2012)

wazzup nachtis ... morgen gehts nach osnabrück um 6 20 los !


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juni 2012)

zur reha ?

und atm viel zu warm mir


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hi Schatz  *Küsschen geb*
> 
> Pah, ich mach grad meine eigene Party mit Whisky, Zaretten und Alex Clare



Hey Baby  *küsschen geb*

Whisky & Alex Clare ist gekauft. Aber kochanie du solltest doch aufhören zu rauchen ,tu es für mich.


----------



## H2OTest (29. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> zur reha?


Nein zu nem Footballspiel.
Meine Reha wurde abgelehnt... Als mir das am telefon gesagt wurde durft sich die dame über ne gesalzene antwort freuen

edit: Und ich krieg keine Küsschen? son dreck hier !


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Whisky & Alex Clare ist gekauft. Aber kochanie du solltest doch aufhören zu rauchen ,tu es für mich.



*Ihm die Zigarette auf der Stirn ausdrück*


----------



## Reflox (29. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> edit: Und ich krieg keine Küsschen? son dreck hier !



Ohne Zunge geht nix


----------



## H2OTest (29. Juni 2012)




----------



## Reflox (29. Juni 2012)




----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juni 2012)




----------



## H2OTest (29. Juni 2012)

Reflox ich verspreche dir eine Show voller bombiger scherze 

edit: C-C-C-Combobreaker


----------



## Reflox (29. Juni 2012)

Verehrtes Publikum ihr seid offiziell gekidneppt click clack
ich fress eure Kugeln so wie Nic Nac´s click clack
ich übernehme das ganze Buisness "click clack
ihr hängt alle mit auf meinem Trip fest


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Ihm die Zigarette auf der Stirn ausdrück*



Was erlaubst du Kahba dir eigentlich ? 
Ich arbeite den ganzen Tag um unsere Wohnung zu finanzieren & das einzige was ich erwarte ist dass Abends das Essen aufem Tisch steht,dass du mir Bier bringst & dass du nicht rauchst.


----------



## H2OTest (29. Juni 2012)

"Du bist ja krank man ein paranoider tätoowierter sterioider abhängiger Heroin Dealer"


----------



## Reflox (29. Juni 2012)

Ja du hast recht das hast du wunderbar erkannt man 
hat mich das TNT verraten oder wars die Pumpgun 
bam bam Der krasseste abgefuckteste ruffleste 
Massenvernichtungswaffenbastelnde assigste bluffende 
Entertainer und liefert euch die Show des Milenniums 
live on air primetime wir sind auf Sendung


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Was erlaubst du Kahba dir eigentlich ?
> Ich arbeite den ganzen Tag um unsere Wohnung zu finanzieren & das einzige was ich erwarte ist dass Abends das Essen aufem Tisch steht,dass du mir Bier bringst & dass du nicht rauchst.



Pass auf, ich Fessel dich gleich auf nem Stuhl und bestrafe dich^^


----------



## H2OTest (29. Juni 2012)

Dennis schaut auf Deutschland, er hängt grad in Litauen ab und schaut auf dich Clown herab, dass er schon Schlitzaugen hat!


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Dennis schaut auf Deutschland, er hängt grad in Litauen ab und schaut auf dich Clown herab, dass er schon Schlitzaugen hat!


Geil hast du Eis ? 



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Pass auf, ich Fessel dich gleich auf nem Stuhl und bestrafe dich^^


Ist das eine Drohung oder ein Angebot ?


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juni 2012)

Beides *grins*


----------



## Reflox (29. Juni 2012)

Und er kommt dir Strange vor, der Typ mit der Chainsaw, 
renn auf ihn zu frag ihn "Wer bist du?", er sagt "FAV, yoooa!"

nix mit VBT hier!


----------



## H2OTest (29. Juni 2012)

ewa endlich ist ein ädel denn die rapper kommen nicht auf ihr leben klar, redet ma


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ewa endlich ist ein ädel denn die rapper kommen nicht auf ihr leben klar, redet ma


Was Kahba ich komm im Achtaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

 Ey jo Mike.
hä?
mike?
jo 
 Koch' mir mal was Schore auf. 
Drogenrausch?
 Siha alter ich bin schon 'n Monat drauf.
Jap so siehst du Vogel aus, gib mir lieber Blättchen und 'ne Knolle von dem Komakraut. 
Ich hab dat Komakraut geraucht. 
 Geraucht?! 
Ja


----------



## H2OTest (29. Juni 2012)

lal würde ich se batteln, würde ich sie zum äußersten zwingen, wie zentrifugalkräfte


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=105K3Sni8H4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


de best [ohne haftbefehl natürlich]


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juni 2012)

I herd you like Trains...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Locomotion, eines der besten Spiele ever  Mal wieder rausgekramt und verdutzt draufgeschaut. Ist schon 8 Jahre alt ._. Ich werd alt  Habs mir damals direkt gekauft als es rauskam.


----------



## Reflox (29. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> de best



öhm, nö 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TQtWQGY6YwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2012)

seenbuttaz dafak ?


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> seenbuttaz dafak ?



Know your Skillz my friend^^
In Siedler 3 bin ich noch kranker, bisher hat es noch niemand geschafft mich in Siedler 3 zu besiegen


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Know your Skillz my friend^^
> In Siedler 3 bin ich noch kranker, bisher hat es noch niemand geschafft mich in Siedler 3 zu besiegen


Stronghold Crusader is da shit


----------



## Dominau (29. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vNk4XGpAj6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Stronghold Crusader is da shit



bin ich genauso unbesiegbar wie in Siedler 3


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> bin ich genauso unbesiegbar wie in Siedler 3


STC war ich früher der boss aus meiner Clique 

hihihihihi neu signatur LANCE BUTTERS


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Juni 2012)

Bin in ungebremster Spamlaune. Leider sind auf Fakebook nur Langweiler unterwegs. Und eurer Gespräch geht hier irgendwie an mir vorbei.
Jemand nen Tipp, wo es sich gut spammen lässt?


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Und eurer Gespräch geht hier irgendwie an mir vorbei.





how about some 4**an


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Juni 2012)

da spam ich schon ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2012)

Drunk as fuck

Nabend


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2012)

Wer nicht ?


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juni 2012)

Dolan pls.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2012)

Olli deine Sig reizt mich grad total

Und was geht sonst so bei euch ?


----------



## Olliruh (30. Juni 2012)

stay mad


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und was geht sonst so bei euch ?



Ich zapp mich durch die 16 Verkehrsüberwachungs-Cams der Stadt. Das Stadtwerkefest ist für heute zu Ende (Feuerwerk grad vernommen). Nun wirds irgendwo krachen.


----------



## Olliruh (30. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich zapp mich durch die 16 Verkehrsüberwachungs-Cams der Stadt. Das Stadtwerkefest ist für heute zu Ende (Feuerwerk grad vernommen). Nun wirds irgendwo krachen.



Ich könnt dir nen Link für Überwachungs/Webcams all around the world schicken


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2012)

Olli isn oller Spanner


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich könnt dir nen Link für Überwachungs/Webcams all around the world schicken



Bist ja richtig gangstah^^
Ersma Käsebrote mit massig tabasco fressen >.> xD


----------



## Olliruh (30. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bist ja richtig gangstah^^
> Ersma Käsebrote mit massig tabasco fressen >.> xD



Dein Zimmer ist auch dabei.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juni 2012)

Was mach ich denn grad?

Und was für ein Poster hängt über meinem Bildschirm^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich könnt dir nen Link für Überwachungs/Webcams all around the world schicken



Ich hoffe, es ist keine dabei, die ein 6qm-Badezimmer zeigt. Der Wärmezähler im Bad (Blickrichtung Badewanne), wie auch der Lüfter direkt überm Klo haben so seltsame linsenförmige Einbuchtungen.

... ich seh grad, der Wärmezähler an der Wohnzimmerheizung auch! Irgendwo ne Blondiene mit Kopfhörern, Shorts&Shirt im Schneidersitz vorm PC zu sehen? *grusel*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und was für ein Poster hängt über meinem Bildschirm^^



Stück buddah und Sahne drauf ?


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> ... ich seh grad, der Wärmezähler an der Wohnzimmerheizung auch! Irgendwo ne Blondiene mit Kopfhörern, Shorts&Shirt im Schneidersitz vorm PC zu sehen? *grusel*



Ja. *grins und Käsebrot reinpfeif*
Siehst hübsch aus^^


----------



## Olliruh (30. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was mach ich denn grad?
> 
> Und was für ein Poster hängt über meinem Bildschirm^^



Webcam -> Poster überm(!) Bildschirm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Webcam -> Poster überm(!) Bildschirm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir haben nicht explizit über Webcams gesprochen! Außerdem muss eine Webcam nicht auf dem Bildschirm sein^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Dinger aus Portal. Oh mein Gott sie sind überall.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2012)

Ollis sig ist kacke


----------



## Reflox (30. Juni 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> <3



JAW <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Ju4U4cZz-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2012)

Rflx pls..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pbSTdES_mkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Damit verabschiede ich mich, haut rein


----------



## Reflox (30. Juni 2012)

sh1ka pls





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSsGnwBp88s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Siehst hübsch aus^^



*NÖÖÖÖT* du bist als Faker entarnt.
Ein Kollege sagte mal zu mir: "Sie könnten richtig gut aussehen, wenn Sie sich schminken würden"

1) Kollege mit Outdoorschuhen, Jeansbund ca. auf Brusthöhe und Jackett ist ein Arschloch
2) Peinlichkeiten nach dem Aufstehen (wenn die Spachtelmasse sich ins Kopfkissen gerieben hat) bleiben mir erspart
3) ich steh dazu, kein Männerschwarm zu sein. Siehe...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (30. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sh1ka hat ab jetzt einen neuen Feind


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2012)

Unsere Gesellschaft ist doch eh im Arsch. Jeder sollte so aussehen, wie er mag. Egal ob dick, dünn, dunkelfarbig oder sonst wat. Wir Menschen versuchen uns zu sehr in Ideale reinzupressen, das brauchen wir nicht.

Und da spricht nicht meine Betrunkenheit, das geht mir schon lange aufn Sack. Ist das gleiche, wie wenn jemand einen als "Emo" oder "Hopper" oder sonst wat bezeichnet. 

Who cares ? Es gibt Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt, wie scheiße wäre das denn, wenn alle gleich aussehen ?

E: aber..aber.. ich mag Reflx doch


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juni 2012)

Haben wir uns nicht alle etwas lieb?


----------



## Reflox (30. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> E: aber..aber.. ich mag Reflx doch



Tut mir leid


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> wie scheiße wäre das denn, wenn alle gleich aussehen ?



Ziemlich scheiße, der Gedanke gefiele mir selbst dann nicht, wenn ich darüber entscheiden könnte, WIE alle auszusehen haben.

Mein Dad sieht aus wie ein Zuhälter (Goldkettchen, falsche Rolex, kurze graue Haare, sportlich), meine Mutter sieht aus, als würde mein Vater sie nie 'in sein Portfolio' aufnehmen (Litfaßsäule), meine Kollegin sieht an ausgeschlafenen Tagen hinreißend aus, nach durchzechten Nächten erbärmlich. 'Wenn Sie sich schminken würden'-Kollege immer lächerlich .... aber ich mag sie alle.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tut mir leid



Alles jut  Btw Genetikk geht mit DCVDNS auf Tour, wenn das nicht schon war. 

Kann einfach net sagen, warum ich ihn so mag. Vielleicht, weil er so auf sein Image ***eißt, oder wegen Texten, die teilweise extrem tiefgründig sind (obwohl die Vids manchmal net danach aussehen).


----------



## Reflox (30. Juni 2012)

Und ich mag seine Stimme einfach nicht, da kann man machen was man will. =/

Das beste ist eh, dass alle Leute meinten DCVDNS wäre Karuzo.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2012)

Jo die ist speziell, aber ist bei mir genau so wie bei BBB. Erst gehasst, nun hör ich nix anderes mehr. 

SO nun aber ins Bett, haut rein 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CX62lq6f5tQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. Juni 2012)

Bahhh ist das warm hier. Thermometer am Fenster ist bei 23°, Thermometer am Türrahmen Flur/Wohnzimmer bei 27°.
Zur Abkühlung bliebe a) ein Spaziergang (birgt die Gefahr in sich, dass ich in der Havel lande) b) Jalousie runter und nichts an, ausser das INet (verspricht keine signifikante Abkühlung) c) Jalousie da lassen, wo sie ist, Klamotten abwerfen und Nachbarn Cup-Größe schätzen lassen (Option abgewählt) d) ... bisher kein verwertbarer Einfall

*geht USB-Ventilatoren suchen*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2012)

Strange, was da gestern Abend/ heute Morgen alles geschrieben wurde... 

Naja Nabend, wie viel Grad isses bei euch grad so ?


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Naja Nabend, wie viel Grad isses bei euch grad so ?



ZUVIEL!
24 im Moment. Aber gefühlte 39


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2012)

Alles Gute Konov :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2012)

Bei mir im Zimmer sinds so um die 23-24 Grad, wie draußen eigentlich. Hier soll es aber noch regnen, vielleicht kühlt es sich dann nomma ab


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> 24 im Moment. Aber gefühlte 39



28°  
Aber bin grad im Supermarkt etwas abgekühlt. Da waren entspannte 15° rum.

Die Auswahl bei den Kartoffeln war übrigens sehr bescheiden. Es gab nur noch eine Sorte und davon nur noch ein Stück. Und so landete das hier im Wagen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (30. Juni 2012)

Super Namensgebung. Beim romantischen Dinner kann man dann direkt nachfragen "Na - wie findest Du meine dicken Dinger?" und kann dann das Gespraech fix auf die Kartoffeln umlenken wenn die Antwort nicht passt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Super Namensgebung. Beim romantischen Dinner kann man dann direkt nachfragen "Na - wie findest Du meine dicken Dinger?" und kann dann das Gespraech fix auf die Kartoffeln umlenken wenn die Antwort nicht passt...


Die Frage ist, ob man das Gespräch nach einer Antwort wie "Naja, so prall sind die jetzt aber nicht" überhaupt noch weiterführen will


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. Juni 2012)

Ach menno, ich wollte dran denken..

Konov, herzlichen Glückwunsch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (30. Juni 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob man das Gespräch nach einer Antwort wie "Naja, so prall sind die jetzt aber nicht" überhaupt noch weiterführen will


Der wissende Beantworter kann sich dann im Zweifelsfall auch auf die Kartoffeln berufen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Juni 2012)

boah gronkh soll die folgen uppen -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Der wissende Beantworter kann sich dann im Zweifelsfall auch auf die Kartoffeln berufen


Wenn der Beantworter aber wissend ist, ist doch der Fragende unwissend, und wenn der Fragende unwissend ist, wird der kaum so eine Frage stellen, es sei denn, das Dinner findet eh nur statt, weil jemand auf ne Anzeige wie "Bock auf F*****?" geantwortet hat :> (Falls ich da jetzt ganz doof was übersehe: Ich bin schon lange wach, ich darf das!  )


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juni 2012)

Hallöchen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2012)

Sahnebutter ist da, let's get this shit started ...


----------



## Alux (30. Juni 2012)

Juten abend


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I-CXvTAPdiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Juni 2012)

nabend. 

und alles gute Konov = )


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2012)

Danke euch


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juni 2012)

Was issn Konov?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rX009sWzRQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Konov hat Geburtstag


----------



## Alux (30. Juni 2012)

Omg ich wusste ich hab was vergessen




Mr. Konov, Congratulations to your Birthday


BTW Wer topt meinen Hitzerekord von 37°C?


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WnrSjLqoID4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Also alles gute Konov! Herzblatt


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2012)

37° ? hast du deinen PC in der Küche stehen?


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2012)

Danke Leute ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juni 2012)

Bei mir sind es Kühle 19°. Und morgen 22°. Übermorgen auch *grins und alle auslach*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *grins und alle auslach*



Karma Sahnebutter, Karma...


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es Kühle 19°. Und morgen 22°. Übermorgen auch *grins und alle auslach*


Mir kann das egal sein, hab wie im anderen Smalltalk-Thread geschrieben noch ne Halbjahreskarte fürs Schwimmbad \o/


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juni 2012)

^^ mal schauen


----------



## Alux (30. Juni 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> 37° ? hast du deinen PC in der Küche stehen?



Nö in mein Zimmer unterm Dach und 37° hatte es heute draußen gegen Abend, hier drinnen dürfts heißer sein, hab kein Thermometer da^^

Edit: Und ich kann meinen Avatar nicht ändern -.- 

ich kann den alten wegmachen dann bin ich ohne da, kaum mach ich den neuen rein ist statt dem neuen wieder der alte da -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2012)

Jaja, unterm Dach... Im Sommer Sauna, im Winter Eislaufbahn  Fands aber immer cool mit der Schräge, das hatte was :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Nö in mein Zimmer unterm Dach und 37° hatte es heute draußen gegen Abend, hier drinnen dürfts heißer sein, hab kein Thermometer da^^
> 
> Edit: Und ich kann meinen Avatar nicht ändern -.-
> 
> ich kann den alten wegmachen dann bin ich ohne da, kaum mach ich den neuen rein ist statt dem neuen wieder der alte da -.-


Cache/Cookies blabla mal gelöscht?
argh verdammt, mal wieder antworten statt bearbeiten >_<


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. Juni 2012)

_"Holly Johnson von Frankie Goes To Hollywood | 23.00 Uhr_

_2012 kann man Holly Johnson erstmals seit 25 Jahren live auf einer deutschen Konzertbühne erleben! In Potsdam wird er mit seiner siebenköpfigen Band die größten Hits von Frankie Goes To Hollywood und Holly Johnson präsentieren..."

_Das kann man dann wohl schon gemeinschaftliche Grabräuberei nennen.

Ich frage mich, welcher Horst sich das ausgedacht hat, die Webcam zwischen 23 Uhr und 0.30 Uhr vom Netz zu nehmen. Gestern auch schon. Das bröselt mich an. Hab den ganzen Tag nen Autodownload der Bilder zu laufen .. schön mit Sonnenauf- und Sonnenuntergang, Aufräumarbeiten, wie sich der Platz füllt. Sieht in der Diashow richtig cool aus. Und nu? Webcam aus. Vollpfosten.
Und die Snaredrum ist zu laut, auch 1km Luftlinie entfernt. Nur so nebenbei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> [...]Sieht in der Diashow richtig cool aus. [...]
> [Bild]


Zeigen!


----------



## Alux (30. Juni 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Cache/Cookies blabla mal gelöscht?
> argh verdammt, mal wieder antworten statt bearbeiten >_<



Danke, jetzt war er schon automatisch drin, ans einfache denk ich halt nie


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2012)

Gerne 

Der Ava passt zu deiner Antwort im Desktop-Thread^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. Juni 2012)

Oh Gott, kennt das noch einer?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7WZ33w3B8Hw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Schallte grad durch die Stadt.



Grüne schrieb:


> Zeigen!



Ich arbeite dran. Habs halt nur offline durch ne Diashow gejagt. Ich guck mal nach nem geeigneten Programm, 300 Bilder zu verbasteln.

Update
Power of Love ... ich kanns net mehr hören! Man mag kaum glauben, dass man sich _früher_ ohne Musikkanal, Youtube, mp3 und iTunes - nur mit Kassetten und Radio - etwas _über_hören konnte. Aber man konnte!


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich arbeite dran. Habs halt nur offline durch ne Diashow gejagt. Ich guck mal nach nem geeigneten Programm, 300 Bilder zu verbasteln.
> 
> Update
> Power of Love ... ich kanns net mehr hören! Man mag kaum glauben, dass man sich _früher_ ohne Musikkanal, Youtube, mp3 und iTunes - nur mit Kassetten und Radio - etwas _über_hören konnte. Aber man konnte!


Yay \o/

Und jap, das Lied kenn ich noch 
Puh, lief das nicht auch mal früher auf Kika immer vor so ner Sendung?


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juli 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Puh, lief das nicht auch mal früher auf Kika immer vor so ner Sendung?


Ich meine das _früher _in den 80ern  
Kein Kika, bestenfalls "Formel Eins" mit Ingolf Lück auf ARD.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Juli 2012)

Ich glaub das lief bei einer dieser Unterschichtentalkshows.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich meine das _früher _in den 80ern
> Kein Kika, bestenfalls "Formel Eins" mit Ingolf Lück auf ARD.


Naja, ist ja auch immerhin schon 15 Jahre her, dass ich das auf KiKa gesehen hab *g*
Aber gut, die 80er kenn ich jetzt auch nur aus den Sammlungen meiner Eltern :S


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juli 2012)

Da hängt ne dicke Spinne unterm Ampelarm
Mein Link
(jaja, ich weiß, die Brisanz dieses Posts ruft bestimmt gleich einen Mod auf den Plan)


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Juli 2012)

Bin shclafen, gute Nacht


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2012)

Schaue grad die erste Folge von Stargate SG-1.... das waren noch Zeiten 
Irgendwie kultig

Hier gewitterts jetzt übrigens volles Rohr


----------



## Reflox (1. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2012)

ALTER SCHWEDE... sitze hier grad bei offenem Fenster und schaue Stargate auf einmal BÄNG ein blauer Blitz draußen vorm Fenster, Bildschirm kurz aus, dann wieder an.... und ich krieg einen gewischt an meiner Maus 

Aber so richtig durch die Arme durchgezogen... ist hier jetzt nen Blitz eingeschlagen? Puh mir ziehts immer noch in den Fingern


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juli 2012)

da ist gerade ein stargate bei dir aufgegangen ^^


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> da ist gerade ein stargate bei dir aufgegangen ^^



lol ich glaubs auch, sehe mich schon durchs Wurmloch fliegen


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> ist hier jetzt nen Blitz eingeschlagen? Puh mir ziehts immer noch in den Fingern



"Blitzschäden an elektronischen Geräten machen sich jedoch nicht immer sofort bemerkbar, besonders wenn sie durch entfernte Einschläge verursacht wurden. Obwohl ein Gerät noch einwandfrei funktioniert, kann ein Spannungsstoß bereits seine Lebensspanne drastisch verkürzt haben. Der Ausfall verzögert sich dann lediglich um Tage oder Wochen."

Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass das nicht der Fall war.


----------



## Reflox (1. Juli 2012)

Hast du das gegoogelt? Dann sollest du keinen F*ck für die meisten Antworten geben. Da ist die Kombination von Kopfweh und schmerzen in der Brust meistens schon eine Diagnose für Krebs.


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> "Blitzschäden an elektronischen Geräten machen sich jedoch nicht immer sofort bemerkbar, besonders wenn sie durch entfernte Einschläge verursacht wurden. Obwohl ein Gerät noch einwandfrei funktioniert, kann ein Spannungsstoß bereits seine Lebensspanne drastisch verkürzt haben. Der Ausfall verzögert sich dann lediglich um Tage oder Wochen."
> 
> Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass das nicht der Fall war.



reden wir von konov oder vom tv ?


----------



## Reflox (1. Juli 2012)

Also ich glaube, sie redetvon Konov.

Edit: Mein Netbook macht was es will, dafuq?


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juli 2012)

Konov kann das gesundheitlich wegstecken, aber können wir es wegstecken, wenn er wegen nem defekten PC nicht mehr ins Buffed-Forum schaut? 
heise.de zu Blitz und Donner 

Artet hier grad in Dauerdonnern und -blitzen aus.
Mal ist ja ganz nett, aber ich bin heute früh gegen 7.30 Uhr schon vom Gewitter geweckt worden. Schei* Zeit für einen Samstagmorgen.


----------



## Reflox (1. Juli 2012)

Ich dachte schon^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juli 2012)

Ich komme von dieser Meldung einfach nicht los. Nicht, weil 'von Unbekannten verschwunden' keinen Sinn ergibt.
Vielmehr komisches Kopfkino grad.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juli 2012)

Das ist mit Abstand das *krasseste* Gewitter, das ich in meinen knapp 40 Lebensjahren erlebt habe.

Seit einer halben Stunde ununterbrochenes Krachen. Geräuschkulisse wie ein Düsenjet, der die Schallmauer durchbricht (manch einer kennt das vielleicht noch). Oder endlose Sprengungen käme dem wohl näher. UNUNTERBROCHEN. Ich spüre den Schalldruck im Bauch, der Schreibtisch vibriert. Es blitzt, als wär nen Strobo am Himmel.

Video wird nachgeliefert! 

Das Bild aus der Webcam ist aber auch ganz nett



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (1. Juli 2012)

Hattest Du nicht heute erst von dem wunderbaren Wetter in Berlin geschwärmt ?


----------



## ego1899 (1. Juli 2012)

Man seit froh. Hier nur so blöde Regengüsse alle paar Stunden mal und ein gaaaanz leises Grollen in weiter Ferne irgendwann mal vor Stunden das war´s...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2012)

14 Grad draußen und Regen wie sonst wat, das war fast ein Temperatursturz von 10 Grad 

Jetzt sind wenigstens meine Kopfschmerzen weg, nabend


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juli 2012)

Danke an aufgeraucht. 
Kannst du mal fragen wie man zu den Hundertschaften kommt ? btw komm aus nrw 
Man muss doch zuerst die normale Polizeiausbildung abschließen oder ?


----------



## Ogil (2. Juli 2012)

Fragen stellen ist schon mal der falsche Weg...


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Fragen stellen ist schon mal der falsche Weg...



Gespräch außem Guten Morgen / Smalltalk Thread übernommen


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juli 2012)

Mhm... warum war bisher scheinbar wirklich niemand verrückt genug seinen Garten mit guten altem C&C95 Tiberium zu bestücken oder zu beleuchten?


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juli 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Mhm... warum war bisher scheinbar wirklich niemand verrückt genug seinen Garten mit guten altem C&C95 Tiberium zu bestücken oder zu beleuchten?



Mag den Farbton nicht so s_s


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juli 2012)

Das hübsche leicht leuchtende grün ist doch wunderbar ^^


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juli 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Das hübsche leicht leuchtende grün ist doch wunderbar ^^



Ne das passt nicht so zu dem trostlosen beige meines "Rasens"


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juli 2012)

Gerade dann passt es doch wunderbar... Tiberium in seinen braunen Knospen und leuchtenden Kristallen auf verdorrter, toter Erde...

Das ist PERFEKT!

Aber meine Mutter will nicht, das ich genügend große Kristalle im Garten züchte... nur weil ich ständig damit drohe die Welt zu vernichten?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2012)

swag swag


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Danke an aufgeraucht.


Gern, wenn die Tel.rechnung kommt, werd ich es bereuen  
(45min ohne Handy-Flat)

Alsooo, in NRW gibts wohl keine Polizeibeamten mehr im mittleren Dienst, nur gehobener. Also Abi vorausgesetzt.
Die Ausbildung für die Hundertschaft läuft (zumindest in Berlin) nur noch über die SchuPo-Ausbildung.
Finanziell liegen Kripos in NRW rund 400 Euro netto besser, als die Berliner Kollegen. Also eventuell ist die Polizei dort allgemein besser bezahlt.

Infos zur Ausbildung findet man auf der Homepage (polizei.nrw.de? Ist zumindest das brandenburger Schema) Eine gut besuchte Seite ist auch copzone.de. Dort wird wohl viel diskutiert. Mitte des Jahres auch viel zu Ausbildungsfragen.

Über Tippgeschwindigkeit wusste sie nichts konkretes. Nur "ey, mal ehrlich. der arzt füllt das formular aus. ob amtsarzt oder hausarzt ist in jedem bundesland verschieden. was du sonst so in den formularen ankreuzt...... die erde ist eine scheibe"

Kurzum, nichts konkretes zu deinen Fragen, aber ein paar Randinfos und Tipps, wo du weitersuchen kannst.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juli 2012)

Aw super nett von dir danke. Ja in Nrw kann man nur noch die höheren Beamtenlaufbahn einschlagen (Abi dürfte ich in ca 1 Jahr auch in meinen Händen halten) 
Aber das Ende versteh ich nicht. Ist es quasi wayne was ich in den bogen da schreibe oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2012)

Olli und die Polizei...

Passt wie die Faust aufs Auge


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juli 2012)

pew pew


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ist es quasi wayne was ich in den bogen da schreibe



So wie ich es verstanden habe - und wir verstehen uns eigentlich ganz gut, kennen uns nunmehr über 30 Jahre - sollte man die erforderlichen Fragebögen *ohne schlechtes Gewissen* etwas 'aufpeppen'. Schreibe nicht, was du kannst, schreibe, was du in Zukunft zu können glaubst!

Und die Strategie kann durchaus Erfolg haben. Als meine Mutter sich nach einer Firmenpleite neu bewerben musste, erklärte man ihr lang und breit, dass eine neue Software eingeführt wird ... ob sie sich denn damit auskenne. - Meine Mom? Software? Reden wir von weichen Taschentüchern? - JA! KENNT SIE! Klar und unmissverständlich. Und gelogen. Ihr Gedanke: keiner kennt den Scheiß, ist schließlich neu. Also enttarnt auch niemand ihre Wissenslücken.
Sie hat´s gerockt. Sich nach der Einstellung ein Tick mehr als alle anderen damit beschäftigt und gut wars.

Wenn es einen Fragebogen gibt, der eine Tippgeschwindigkeit von 80/pm, aber keinen Nachweis erfordert, schreib 90 rein ;-)


----------



## Ogil (2. Juli 2012)

80 Anschlaege pro Minute ist nun auch wirklich kein Ding. Wer richtig mit 10 Fingern schreibt schafft locker 300.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> 80 Anschlaege pro Minute ist nun auch wirklich kein Ding. Wer richtig mit 10 Fingern schreibt schafft locker 300.



Ging auch nicht explizit um die erreichbare Geschwindigkeit. Olli weiß nicht recht, ob er es nachweisen muss. Meine Freundin vermutet, es ist nur eine Selbstauskunft.
Und da sollte man sich nicht unter Wert verkaufen. Hemmungsloses Gelüge ist sicher fehl am Platze. Aber 'Höö, bin so der Durchschnittstyp, der alles durchschnittlich gut/schlecht kann, aber ich bin total ehrlich' muss auch nicht sein. Wenn man glaubt, etwas auf die Reihe zu kriegen, wovon man grad keinen Schimmer hat, sollte man selbstbewusst notlügen.
Ich würde mich nie als IT-Fachfrau verkaufen, nur weil ich zwei Bildschirme an den PC gebastelt kriege und _damals_ die DOS-Ebene mein virtuelles Zuhause nannte.
Aber würde man mich fragen, ob ich 'Feinripp' von 'Doppelripp' unterscheiden kann, würde ich lügen und hinterher fix bei Wiki reinschauen.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juli 2012)

beim letzten mal hatte ich 250 p/m


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2012)

Hackertyper


----------



## Soladra (3. Juli 2012)

nabend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2012)

Komisch, PC spackt grad mysteriös rum. Erst habe ist da ein unregelmäßiges Knacken im Sound (mit beiden meiner Kopfhöhrern), dann macht mein Laufwerk komische knatter Geräusche, als ich BF3 installieren wollte und eben brauchte es unnormal lange, bevor ich den Desktop nach dem Start sah. Wo soll ich da anfangen ?! ._.

Und Nabend


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2012)

I TOLD YOU TO CHAIRMODE SHIKA!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2012)

BUT BUT REFLX PIGGEH SAID IT'S OKAY


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2012)

Piggeh is working with the barrels Shika!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2012)

I KNEW IT! I'll ask Stefano instead


----------



## Magogan (3. Juli 2012)

Wie soll ich eure Texte semantisch interpretieren?

Arrrrgh! Fremdwörtersalat! Jetzt hat mich diese Fremdwörterkrankheit auch befallen!

Also, was bedeutet das, was ihr geschrieben habt, Shikari und Reflox?


----------



## H2OTest (3. Juli 2012)

Der Usus von Anglizismen in der germanistischen Linguistik ist auf ein maximales Minimum zu reduzieren!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2012)

Someone said Ouzo ?!


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Someone said Ouzo ?!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (4. Juli 2012)

Ich hab eine Art Beule an meinem Ringfinger (an dem sich kein Ring befindet) entdeckt, wie so ein Hügel ... Hoffentlich geht das wieder weg, ich bin doch keine Hügellandschaft Oo xD

Hättet ihr das auch mal? Etwa so groß wie ein normaler Pickel, aber hart und in normaler Hautfarbe ... Es tut nicht mal weh und sieht auch nicht irgendwie krank aus, sondern schlicht eine Ausbeulung ... Oo


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juli 2012)

In Höhe eines der Fingergelenke?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2012)

Nen Mückenstich ? Hatte ich auch mal am Finger.


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2012)

Hört sich nach einer Goa'uld Larve an  *Stargate Intro Musik spielt ein*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XtPgr94VYA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



beste Serie überhaupt


----------



## Magogan (4. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> In Höhe eines der Fingergelenke?


Ja.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> *Stargate Intro Musik spielt ein*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LSZMcNA7Bqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VnLTlngpmRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Haha das ist ja romantisch gemacht


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja.



Das Internet ist voll mit Mutmaßungen darüber. Von 'Stift falsch gehalten' über 'eingelagerte Spinneneier' bis 'doch doch doch, das ist ein Mückenstich, du weißt es nur nicht'.
Neben diesem Unfug liest man Dinge wie Gicht, Rheuma und Arthrose. Die Seiten, die genauere Auskunft geben könnten, befassen sich meist mit sehr ausgeprägten Formen, so dass man letztlich doch kein Vergleich zu den eigenen Symptomen finden kann. Hab so eine kleine Beule seit Jahren am Zeigefinger.
Ich _tendiere_ zu der _Mutmaßung_ 'leichte Form der Heberden-Arthrose'.

Den Weg zu Wiki kannst du dir aber sparen. Auch dort nur ausgeprägte Fälle.
Am ehesten noch Link (bin des Französischen aber nicht soweit mächtig)


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2012)

Ich bin immer noch der Überzeugung, es hat sich eine außerirdische Lebensform in Magogans Finger eingenistet ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Juli 2012)

Mir ist sooo unsäglich langweilig


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OE3bADP8Im0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2012)

Aböööööööööööööönd


----------



## zoizz (4. Juli 2012)

Müde


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juli 2012)

Olli, kleiner Fernsehtipp für dich bezüglich deines Berufswunsches  

Bespuckt, beschimpft, bedroht - Polizisten im Einsatz
Sa. 22:05 auf Vox


----------



## Reflox (4. Juli 2012)

Olli, wenn du Polizist wirst, dreh dieses Lied voll auf während du Streife fährst 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lqiJCUhuDYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2012)

ducks?


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2012)

thx @ aufgeraucht.

nvm


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2012)

Meinst du nicht aufgeraucht?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=acjYoZJv0nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meine Stimmung grade..


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2012)

y u rage ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2012)

something just died inside of me..


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (5. Juli 2012)

Ich denke, mein Finger ist nur so, weil ich den Stift (falsch?) halte und sehr viel schreibe.

Aufgeraucht, wir leben beide in der selben Stadt und haben uns bestimmt noch nie gesehen


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aufgeraucht, wir leben beide in der selben Stadt und haben uns bestimmt noch nie gesehen


Sicher? Ok, ich achte nicht so auf kleine Beulen am Finger anderer Leute - die ganz sicher nur vom schreiben kommen  
Aber in dieser Stadt ist nichts und alles möglich. Kürzlich traf ich meine 80km entfernt wohnenden Eltern zufällig bei einer kleinen Radtour daheim entlang der Havel. Eine (ehemalige) Bekannte hingegen, die fünf Minuten entfernt - und auf dem Weg zu meiner Arbeit wohnt, hab ich seit einem Jahr nicht mehr gesichtet.

Aber wenn du eine kurzhaarige Blondine mit postgelben Fahrrad siehst .. ruf einfach mal laut nach aufgeraucht ;-)


----------



## Merianna (5. Juli 2012)

so langweilig wenn man schon frei hat und alle anderen noch arbeiten müssen unter der Woche


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Aber wenn du eine kurzhaarige Blondine mit postgelben Fahrrad siehst .. ruf einfach mal laut nach aufgeraucht ;-)



Kurzhaarige Blondinen auf postgelben fahrrädern gibts doch wie Sand am Meer. ^^

Wenn man das postgelbe Fahrrad weglässt


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn man das postgelbe Fahrrad weglässt



Aber nur dann.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juli 2012)

Gleich Lethal Weapon 2 :3


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Gleich Lethal Weapon 2 :3



Gleich .. bald, demnächst .. Bett.
Nachtrag zum Fahrrad. Das Vorderrad ist gegen ne Nabendynamofelge ausgetauscht und am Lenker ne blaue Klingel mit gelben Fischen.
Nur falls Magogan mal ne radelnde Blondiene sieht.

Menno, ich wollt noch was schreiben und hab vergessen, was. Ist genauso ein doofes Gefühl, wie vor fünf Minuten aus dem Haus gegangen zu sein und dann kommt dir ne Feuerwehr entgegen.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Aber nur dann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ein Centurion backfire^^

Und wo bist du auf dem Bild?


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Oh ein Centurion backfire^^



Man hatte mir ein oder zwei Wochen nach dem Umzug mein wirklich cooles Bike geklaut. Mattschwarz, superleicht, (relativ) teures Markengerät. Nach dem Umzug war die Portokasse zusammengeschrumpft. Also billiges Bike. In gelb war´s 200 Euro billiger als in schwarz und rot ;-) "Im Angebot" ... was würde sich mein Opa jetzt aufregen über diese Formulierung.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Man hatte mir ein oder zwei Wochen nach dem Umzug mein wirklich cooles Bike geklaut. Mattschwarz, superleicht, (relativ) teures Markengerät. Nach dem Umzug war die Portokasse zusammengeschrumpft. Also billiges Bike. In gelb war´s 200 Euro billiger als in schwarz und gelb ;-) "Im Angebot" ... was würde sich mein Opa jetzt aufregen über diese Formulierung.



naja für die Stadt völlig ausreichend und das Ding klaut so schnell keiner - höchstens wegen der etwas auffälligen Farbe
teure Markengeräte in der Stadt abzustellen ist immer ein Risiko, so als würde man die Wohnungstür auflassen, wenn man einkaufen geht...


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> höchstens wegen der etwas auffälligen Farbe


Ich glaube, gerade die Farbe ist mehr wert, als jedes Bügelschloss. Und natürlich die blaue Fisch-Muster-Klingel.
Und für die Stadt tatsächlich ausreichend. Habs knapp fünf Minuten bis zur Arbeit. Steht noch was anderes im Keller. Name fällt mir grad nicht ein. Ist sportlicher, aber ohne Licht, Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger. Und das ist für eine Stadtschlampe, wie du es nennst, eigentlich ganz praktisch. Eh ich Licht rangefriemelt und Hosenbeine verdreck-sicher hochgekrempelt habe, bin ich mit dem gelben schon auf Arbeit.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich glaube, gerade die Farbe ist mehr wert, als jedes Bügelschloss. Und natürlich die blaue Fisch-Muster-Klingel.
> Und für die Stadt tatsächlich ausreichend. Habs knapp fünf Minuten bis zur Arbeit. Steht noch was anderes im Keller. Name fällt mir grad nicht ein. Ist sportlicher, aber ohne Licht, Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger. Und das ist für eine Stadtschlampe, wie du es nennst, eigentlich ganz praktisch. Eh ich Licht rangefriemelt und Hosenbeine verdreck-sicher hochgekrempelt habe, bin ich mit dem gelben schon auf Arbeit.



Jo... mit Licht ist sowieso immer ein Problem wenn man Stecklampen verwendet... mir wurden schon mehrfach die Halterungen geklaut. 
Und jedes mal abschrauben wenn mans abstellt wäre auch etwas zuviel Aufwand.

Aber ohne Licht fahren im dunkeln ist auch wieder no-go...

Hab mein Hardtail MTB mittlerweile auch wieder mit Ständer und Schutzblechen ausgestattet, im Regen fährt es sich so deutlich angenehmer. Allerdings sind die modernen Bauteile alle so konzipiert dass man sie nur ansteckt. Ein Dieb könnte mir so theoretisch Lichthalterungen, schutzbleche und schnellspanner abbauen, ohne dass er das Schloss auch nur anschauen muss. 

Naja irgendwie gehts immer.... aber es überrascht mich, wenn ich täglich von leuten im Internet lese, die ihre 2000 Euro Bikes irgendwo parken und sich wundern dass sie geklaut werden. (obwohl selbst aus Kellern und Gärten geklaut wird)


----------



## Magogan (5. Juli 2012)

Tja, wenn wir gerade beim Thema Straftaten sind (naja, eigentlich nicht direkt ...): Mir hat ein Typ vom Autohaus eines großen deutschen Autoherstellers ernsthaft empfohlen, beim Bafög-Antrag einfach mein Auto nicht mit anzugeben, um überhaupt Bafög zu bekommen (er selber hat das damals auch gemacht). Wenn ich das nicht angeben würde, könnte ich noch Bafög bekommen, sonst aber nicht, weil mein Vermögen dann deutlich über dem Freibetrag liegen würde. Allerdings mache ich mich strafbar, wenn ich es nicht angebe. Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wie wir überhaupt zum Thema Bafög gekommen sind, ich habe nämlich eigentlich eine Frage zu einem Kärtchen vom "Auto-Export", das mir in die Tür gerutscht ist, gestellt ...

Meint ihr, ich kann dem Autohaus noch vertrauen? Oder werden die dann bei Reparaturen auch sagen: "Ja, lass uns das da noch machen, ist zwar unnötig, aber bringt viel Geld und der Kunde merkt das eh nicht"?


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Tja, wenn wir gerade beim Thema Straftaten sind (naja, eigentlich nicht direkt ...): Mir hat ein Typ vom Autohaus eines großen deutschen Autoherstellers ernsthaft empfohlen, beim Bafög-Antrag einfach mein Auto nicht mit anzugeben, um überhaupt Bafög zu bekommen (er selber hat das damals auch gemacht). Wenn ich das nicht angeben würde, könnte ich noch Bafög bekommen, sonst aber nicht, weil mein Vermögen dann deutlich über dem Freibetrag liegen würde. Allerdings mache ich mich strafbar, wenn ich es nicht angebe. Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wie wir überhaupt zum Thema Bafög gekommen sind, ich habe nämlich eigentlich eine Frage zu einem Kärtchen vom "Auto-Export", das mir in die Tür gerutscht ist, gestellt ...
> 
> Meint ihr, ich kann dem Autohaus noch vertrauen? Oder werden die dann bei Reparaturen auch sagen: "Ja, lass uns das da noch machen, ist zwar unnötig, aber bringt viel Geld und der Kunde merkt das eh nicht"?



Eigentlich ziemlich inkompetent sowas zu empfehlen... wobei ich nicht weiß wie gut du den kennst....
Wenn die vom Bafög Amt das irgendwann spitz kriegen, dann kriegst du richtig Probleme.

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann ist das Auto ein Vermögenswert, wodurch dein Bafög-Betrag sinken kann aber das heißt nicht, dass du es gar nicht bekommst. Müsste man mal ausrechnen oder konkret jemanden fragen.
Aber hast du nicht den 3er BMW??

Ich schätze damit hast du echt keine Chance ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Meint ihr, ich kann dem Autohaus noch vertrauen?



Also das weiß ich nicht.
Aber ich hab in verschwimmender Erinnerung, dass ein Auto nicht zwingend zum Vermögen angerechnet wird. Ein Mercedes SL würde sicher Argwohn wecken, ein Kleinwagen hingegen kann durchgehen. Zumindest war es beim Harzt IV eines Bekannten so. Mal beim AStA nachfragen. Bescheißen kann nach hinten losgehen. Aber vielleicht ist es auch ganz undramatisch.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Also das weiß ich nicht.
> Aber ich hab in verschwimmender Erinnerung, dass ein Auto nicht zwingend zum Vermögen angerechnet wird. Ein Mercedes SL würde sicher Argwohn wecken, ein Kleinwagen hingegen kann durchgehen. Zumindest war es beim Harzt IV eines Bekannten so. Mal beim AStA nachfragen. Bescheißen kann nach hinten losgehen. Aber vielleicht ist es auch ganz undramatisch.



Ja es kommt aufs Auto an... wenns ne 10 Jahre alte rostlaube ist, wirds dir vielleicht durchgehen.
Aber nicht bei nem Neuwagen oder so


----------



## Magogan (5. Juli 2012)

Ja, wieso kaufen mir meine Eltern auch einen 3er BMW? -.- Echt voll schlimm ... xD

Ne, das Auto hat 9990 gekostet, da gib's wohl keine Ausnahme ...


----------



## Ol@f (5. Juli 2012)

Ein Auto wird in der Regel zu 100% abgerechnet.


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juli 2012)

Wie wäre es mit einem Deal. Du legst dich morgen gegen 15 Uhr auf den Radweg in der Breiten Straße (stadtauswärts), ich zerschrammel dir mit dem gelben Bike das Knie und du beantragst einen Schwerbehinderten-Ausweis. Da sieht die Sachlage schon gleich ganz anders aus


----------



## Merianna (5. Juli 2012)

hmm ich glaub da braucht es mehr als nen kaputtes Knie 
ärger mich jetzt schon länger mit dem Amt rum wegen dem Ausweis und die sehen es einfach nicht ein 
ok bei mir ist es nicht das Knie aber der Arm und das schränkt einen ja noch mehr ein als wenn die Beine nicht funktionieren


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OmzwuYj5w1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Juli 2012)

Mensch, bin ich erleichtert. Glaub, es war der richtige Schritt, heute in die Poliklinik zu gehen x)


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mensch, bin ich erleichtert. Glaub, es war der richtige Schritt, heute in die Poliklinik zu gehen x)



Was ist/war los?


----------



## Numbe (6. Juli 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mensch, bin ich erleichtert. Glaub, es war der richtige Schritt, heute in die Poliklinik zu gehen x)



Klasse, freut mich für dich!

Ich drück mal die Daumen, dass es weiter bergauf geht. (:


----------



## Magogan (6. Juli 2012)

Still in diesem Forum es ist. Noch viel schreiben du musst, mein junger Padawan.

Argh, zu viel Star Wars geguckt ... Wie geht's euch so?


----------



## Konov (6. Juli 2012)

Aböönd zusammen


----------



## Magogan (6. Juli 2012)

Viel los ist heute ja nicht ...


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

buffed sagt meine seele ist nicht mehr sicher


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2012)

muh?MUUUUUH!


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2012)

drunk as fuck trotzdem swag ?


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2012)

wer? du? omfg


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2012)

Nein war ne Frage so generell in den Raum gestellt


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> drunk as fuck trotzdem swag ?



buffed hauptseite 

obere flashwerbung wirbt für satan

untere für eine reinigungslotion


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2012)

sei froh, dass du begriffe wie "swag" oder auch das momentan beliebte "yolo" nur geschrieben hast. solchen leuten hau ich gerne eine rein. in den letzten 4 wochen insgesamt 4 leuten, davon 3 mädels nach langem überhören des gefasels.....


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> obere flashwerbung wirbt für satan
> 
> untere für eine reinigungslotion



wer, außer inet explorer user, sieht heute eigtl noch werbung?


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

das neue yolo ist eh das hier 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3tBqdKGiqnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2012)

HOW NEEDS GOOD GRADES WHEN YOU GOT SWAG #YOLO *DUCKFACE*


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2012)

*digital facepunch with a chair at olliruh for hipsterness*


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> sei froh, dass du begriffe wie "swag" oder auch das momentan beliebte "yolo" nur geschrieben hast. solchen leuten hau ich gerne eine rein. in den letzten 4 wochen insgesamt 4 leuten, davon 3 mädels nach langem überhören des gefasels.....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2012)

but ... :s


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Juli 2012)

grad wieder da. was geht


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2012)

das war kein scherz, selbst die türsteher ham dumm geschaut wie ich den bratzen eine verpasst hab...ok die sind danach auch heulend iwo hin verschwunden...
manchmal bin ich froh, dass ich 100kg auf 1,86 hab. da bekommt manch einer angst ^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2012)

dann geh bitte niemals zum dortmund südbahnhof DDDDDDD
alter stillgelegter güterbahnhof auch bekannt als hipster bahnhof


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2012)

na ein glück is dort mund weit weg von magdeburg. wobei in köln war ich schon  
ich habe ja auch nichts gegen stil generationen, aber flitzpiepen die begriffe total aus dem kontext gegriffen benutzen, bekommen nach einer weile überheblichen geschwafels und kurzem gesprächs eins vor die 12. egal welchen geschlechts. und nen hipster mit 100 kilo hab ich noch nie gesehen ^^


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2012)

die bekommen ne sanfte massage




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vTuOBXZ3upA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (7. Juli 2012)

Hi zusammen!


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2012)

O.O


----------



## win3ermute (7. Juli 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> O.O



Klappe und send mir Deine "Mütze"! SOFORT!!!111


----------



## H2OTest (7. Juli 2012)

_"If you want to kill me, despise me, hate me, and live in an unsightly way... Run, and cling to life, and then some day, when you have the same eyes as I do, come before me."_


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> na ein glück is dort mund weit weg von magdeburg. wobei in köln war ich schon
> ich habe ja auch nichts gegen stil generationen, aber flitzpiepen die begriffe total aus dem kontext gegriffen benutzen, bekommen nach einer weile überheblichen geschwafels und kurzem gesprächs eins vor die 12. egal welchen geschlechts. und nen hipster mit 100 kilo hab ich noch nie gesehen ^^



Mal ehrlich, das spricht nicht gerade für dich wenn du jedem auf die Fresse haust, der dir nicht passt....


----------



## Magogan (7. Juli 2012)

Da fällt mir spontan das Lied von Horst aus Allimania (das bei der Charaktererstellung) ein 

Aber Gewalt ist doch doof ... Und irgendwie sinnlos ...


----------



## win3ermute (7. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, das spricht nicht gerade für dich wenn du jedem auf die Fresse haust, der dir nicht passt....



Er will doch nur spielen...


----------



## Magogan (7. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Er will doch nur spielen...


Das hat man über Schnappi auch gesagt ... Schni schna Schnappi *sing*


----------



## win3ermute (7. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das hat man über Schnappi auch gesagt ... Schni schna Schnappi *sing*



Was hat vier Beine und einen Arm? Ein Pitbull auf dem Kinderspielplatz!


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Juli 2012)

Hallöle ihr verrückten!


----------



## Magogan (7. Juli 2012)

Ich bin nicht verrückt! Da war wirklich ein Dinosaurier in meinem Garten! Kein Scherz ...


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2012)

jaja abönd


----------



## win3ermute (7. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht verrückt! Da war wirklich ein Dinosaurier in meinem Garten! Kein Scherz ...



Solange es Godzilla nicht als Aufblasfigur in Lebensgröße gibt, kaufe ich sowas nicht!


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Juli 2012)

sdfq iffadsoüiasfdnsfdlmfdmlksdmflmasdlfmlasdmflasmdfw irbwedjaüsdclasdüf.üasd.vpa,dfoneroneormsado


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> die bekommen ne sanfte massage







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BSYuNGGkgbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



fällt mir nur zu deinem video ein ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Juli 2012)

War grad mit ner Freundin unterwegs, sind einfach ziellos über die Landstraßen gefahren, 130 km. Da meine Begleitung neugierig war, was 'TrÜPl' heißt, ist sie einfach mal in die Straße reingefahren .. und wir standen auf dem Truppenübungsplatz  

Auf dem Rückweg kurz bei McD reingesetzt, da hat ein gertenschlanker Typ sage und schreibe sieben(!) Burger verdrückt in den 20 min, die wir da saßen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

die kleinen burger oder grossen burger ?


----------



## Magogan (8. Juli 2012)

7 Cheeseburger oder Hamburger? Oder waren auch BigMacs dabei?

Mist Kamsi war schneller ...


----------



## Arosk (8. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4txVqr1eNwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich kann nicht mehr  epic


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Juli 2012)

Magogan, Kamsi, waren die kleinen für nen Euro. Aber für nen Typen mit Kleidergröße S beeindruckend.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2012)

I&#859;&#860;&#789;&#853;&#797;&#853;h&#768;&#828;&#839;r&#779;&#771;&#832;&#795;&#851;&#791;&#852;&#814;&#825; &#876;&#776;&#855;&#844;&#772;&#785;&#788;&#783;&#822;&#802;&#832;&#839;&#826;&#798;&#811;&#810;&#815;&#840;w&#770;&#844;&#782;&#783;&#878;&#785;&#837;&#854;&#846;e&#876;&#768;&#772;&#822;&#795;&#832;&#841;&#790;&#840;&#846;r&#773;&#773;&#831;&#770;&#768;&#836;&#868;&#783;&#835;&#826;&#845;&#851;&#809;&#805;&#804;&#857;&#814;d&#872;&#843;&#833;&#801;&#851;&#840;&#797;&#811;e&#830;&#777;&#781;&#849;&#824;&#833;&#810;&#796;&#799;&#837;&#790;&#837;&#814;&#853;t&#778;&#781;&#842;&#801;&#861;&#862;&#825;&#814;&#798;&#799; &#850;&#849;&#844;&#875;&#872;&#829;&#836;&#832;&#823;&#837;&#804;a&#782;&#842;&#768;&#870;&#777;&#820;&#823;&#793;&#793;&#791;&#800;l&#774;&#877;&#781;&#869;&#773;&#842;&#870;&#788;&#863;&#821;&#798;&#846;&#826;&#827;&#804;l&#786;&#872;&#784;&#786;&#867;&#850;&#856;&#801;&#864;&#845;&#828;&#840;&#818;&#845;&#841;&#809;&#814;&#826;e&#831;&#842;&#849;&#773;&#873;&#871;&#789;&#820;&#828;&#791;&#853;&#827;&#846;&#816;&#792; &#878;&#855;&#863;&#796;&#790;i&#783;&#877;&#861;&#802;&#789;&#806;&#815;&#803;&#804;&#846;&#813;&#805;n&#872;&#849;&#777;&#873;&#867;&#867;&#823;&#840;&#814;&#809;&#792;&#837;&#797;&#800;&#796; &#772;&#868;&#867;&#769;&#830;&#842;&#866;&#812;&#806;d&#873;&#869;&#768;&#786;&#779;&#789;&#822;&#1161;&#790;&#857;&#817;&#839;e&#782;&#771;&#838;&#781;&#843;&#775;&#868;&#838;&#770;&#851;&#806;n&#848;&#870;&#783;&#835;&#780;&#774;&#772;&#842;&#783;&#860;&#832;&#847;&#817;&#828;&#810;&#852;&#851;&#841; &#782;&#830;&#795;&#792;&#854;&#803;F&#781;&#838;&#871;&#773;&#787;&#830;&#877;&#850;&#821;&#821;&#858;&#812;e&#874;&#870;&#771;&#829;&#836;&#780;&#823;&#846;&#827;&#840;&#854;&#851;&#800;&#811;u&#769;&#787;&#808;&#799;e&#838;&#873;&#863;&#819;&#803;&#828;&#825;&#852;r&#875;&#834;&#795;&#819;&#814;n&#878;&#802;&#862;&#818; &#769;&#769;&#868;&#831;&#778;&#823;&#856;&#791;&#792;&#839;d&#778;&#843;&#855;&#772;&#783;&#838;&#874;&#784;&#861;&#864;&#791;&#815;&#816;e&#782;&#822;&#860;&#809;&#854;r&#776;&#786;&#774;&#776;&#768;&#870;&#873;&#783;&#770;&#1161;&#800;&#840;&#816; &#768;&#866;&#813;&#840;&#790;&#805;&#818;&#846;&#857;R&#877;&#859;&#785;&#833;&#802;&#795;&#798;&#857;&#825;&#799;&#839;&#799;&#828;e&#873;&#770;&#768;&#836;&#777;&#787;&#836;&#833;&#790;&#852;&#811;c&#859;&#769;&#775;&#774;&#849;&#781;&#842;&#879;&#865;&#823;&#813;&#857;&#813;&#816;&#810;&#845;&#852;h&#782;&#850;&#821;&#813;&#799;&#796;&#810;&#827;t&#874;&#773;&#781;&#869;&#868;&#785;&#878;&#863;&#808;&#862;&#826;&#817;&#846;&#792;&#825;&#806;&#805;&#846;s&#771;&#879;&#786;&#773;&#834;&#877;&#876;&#785;&#865;&#847;&#862;&#797;c&#772;&#768;&#859;&#775;&#834;&#772;&#772;&#850;&#862;&#862;&#795;&#814;&#793;&#818;&#846;h&#783;&#768;&#873;&#830;&#843;&#782;&#866;&#820;&#827;&#854;&#816;&#841;&#792;&#846;a&#850;&#776;&#843;&#867;&#834;&#870;&#824;&#862;&#851;&#809;&#796;&#853;&#845;&#825;f&#834;&#875;&#844;&#838;&#777;&#787;&#794;&#849;&#808;&#865;&#789;&#826;&#853;&#816;&#810;&#809;&#845;&#793;f&#872;&#769;&#868;&#859;&#794;&#769;&#794;&#866;&#823;&#797;&#803;&#805;e&#779;&#778;&#779;&#777;&#831;&#829;&#804;&#804;&#805;&#851;&#841;&#810;&#852;n&#782;&#779;&#775;&#874;&#784;&#870;&#863;&#833;&#839;&#799;&#841;&#817;&#803;&#858;&#799;&#803;h&#776;&#859;&#850;&#870;&#807;&#832;&#846;&#812;&#811;&#841;&#800;&#806;&#840;&#852;e&#780;&#772;&#836;&#835;&#782;&#769;&#862;&#789;&#800;&#809;&#845;&#805;i&#871;&#777;&#778;&#820;&#822;&#803;&#816;&#814;&#851;&#803;&#805;&#806;t&#873;&#786;&#836;&#850;&#871;&#860;&#826;&#845;&#825;&#817;&#800;&#825;&#825; &#775;&#786;&#859;&#842;&#873;&#862;&#795;&#799;&#815;&#828;&#819;&#846;&#854;&#810;b&#776;&#850;&#771;&#862;&#807;&#847;&#804;&#818;&#819;r&#850;&#777;&#774;&#830;&#802;&#864;&#800;&#791;&#803;&#857;&#826;&#791;&#815;&#818;e&#774;&#776;&#848;&#866;&#799;&#852;&#800;&#817;n&#876;&#870;&#778;&#872;&#769;&#832;&#860;&#797;&#858;&#806;&#792;&#793;&#845;&#816;&#805;n&#848;&#849;&#876;&#849;&#836;&#768;&#849;&#877;&#847;&#806;&#827;&#809;&#803;&#819;&#845;&#839;n&#768;&#807;&#864;&#793;&#812;&#825;&#800;&#796;&#811;e&#773;&#871;&#771;&#822;&#861;&#802;&#800;&#839;&#815;&#837;&#799;&#815;n&#779;&#860;&#857;&#845;&#810;&#851;&#841;&#798;&#819;&#813;&#814;!&#836;&#774;&#873;&#785;&#788;&#779;&#865;&#863;&#832;&#809;&#798;
&#834;&#870;&#779;&#778;&#776;&#787;&#859;&#831;&#822;&#840;&#839;&#814;&#803;
&#788;&#775;&#864;&#864;&#802;&#811;&#812;&#846;&#796;&#857;&#852;&#826;
&#869;&#770;&#831;&#808;&#861;&#825;&#837;&#846;&#826;&#812;&#793;&#853;&#840;&#799;E&#772;&#859;&#774;&#875;&#867;&#786;&#834;&#824;&#862;&#865;&#799;&#818;&#817;&#826;&#854;&#819;&#846;r&#836;&#768;&#850;&#768;&#787;&#835;&#843;&#781;&#772;&#824;&#803;&#853;&#854;&#839;&#858;&#797;&#839;&#853; &#875;&#850;&#831;&#867;&#830;&#801;&#862;&#792;&#793;w&#835;&#782;&#784;&#781;&#874;&#867;&#781;&#847;&#814;&#858;&#828;&#825;&#804;i&#855;&#782;&#875;&#872;&#867;&#776;&#864;&#808;&#810;&#818;&#851;&#825;r&#844;&#787;&#778;&#829;&#781;&#819;d&#842;&#768;&#830;&#844;&#871;&#786;&#838;&#820;&#814;&#852;&#809;&#804;&#812;&#819;&#854;&#810;&#796; &#786;&#781;&#776;&#835;&#787;&#786;&#835;&#791;&#797;d&#771;&#782;&#774;&#778;&#783;&#875;&#1161;&#822;&#860;&#819;&#854;&#858;&#837;&#816;i&#850;&#873;&#784;&#874;&#789;&#822;&#832;&#798;&#817;&#841;&#811;e&#850;&#868;&#838;&#870;&#783;&#787;&#777;&#808;&#847;&#816; &#779;&#834;&#833;&#820;&#828;&#837;&#839;H&#835;&#784;&#773;&#830;&#1161;&#1161;&#858;&#840;&#819;&#819;e&#773;&#787;&#779;&#788;&#818;r&#850;&#780;&#835;&#829;&#863;&#824;&#814;&#813;&#813;r&#870;&#855;&#786;&#868;&#773;&#876;&#779;&#840;&#810;&#846;&#813;&#857;s&#867;&#831;&#859;&#830;&#801;&#806;&#819;&#798;&#845;c&#829;&#815;&#803;&#814;&#799;&#809;&#806;h&#770;&#768;&#780;&#872;&#842;&#871;&#848;&#788;&#829;&#796;&#798;&#846;a&#830;&#768;&#776;&#870;&#777;&#855;&#842;&#808;&#789;&#806;&#800;&#790;&#813;&#851;&#813;&#840;&#839;&#819;f&#785;&#775;&#781;&#873;&#831;&#772;&#769;&#836;&#821;&#862;&#862;&#806;&#839;&#818;&#827;t&#874;&#869;&#779;&#830;&#836;&#847;&#804;&#825;&#828;&#839; &#842;&#867;&#787;&#772;&#771;&#795;&#805;&#815;&#810;&#803;ü&#831;&#788;&#869;&#868;&#787;&#782;&#876;&#786;&#788;&#862;&#1161;&#812;&#793;&#857;&#851;&#804;b&#855;&#877;&#877;&#776;&#822;&#820;&#817;&#846;&#858;&#799;&#793;&#817;&#793;e&#777;&#771;&#872;&#771;&#769;&#871;&#847;&#789;&#820;&#857;&#839;&#846;&#813;&#813;r&#774;&#836;&#787;&#850;&#879;&#877;&#783;&#835;&#833;&#864;&#797;&#812;&#839;&#810;&#827;&#854;&#825;&#825;n&#855;&#781;&#770;&#785;&#830;&#783;&#856;&#866;&#866;&#845;&#804;e&#777;&#879;&#835;&#878;&#770;&#772;&#849;&#869;&#863;&#795;&#853;&#805;&#791;&#792;&#828;&#827;&#840;&#852;h&#830;&#876;&#871;&#780;&#835;&#775;&#780;&#808;&#799;&#815;&#811;&#793;&#812;&#840;m&#867;&#830;&#834;&#786;&#872;&#769;&#872;&#788;&#824;&#798;&#817;&#851;&#827;e&#829;&#772;&#850;&#830;&#830;&#834;&#769;&#823;&#863;&#865;&#791;&#798;&#799;&#810;&#800;&#818;&#793;&#827;&#840;n&#844;&#795;&#808;&#853;&#854;&#811;&#811;&#806;&#799;,&#838;&#870;&#859;&#878;&#830;&#786;&#794;&#772;&#791;&#812;&#809;&#813;&#816;&#818;&#797;&#817; &#844;&#780;&#848;&#831;&#787;&#768;&#828;&#837;&#819;&#804;a&#879;&#832;&#832;&#827;&#815;&#800;l&#778;&#773;&#776;&#774;&#795;&#817;&#798;&#818;&#851;l&#877;&#829;&#874;&#769;&#862;&#837;&#851;&#837;&#803;&#816;&#851;e&#869;&#869;&#873;&#834;&#870;&#791;&#792;&#826;&#809;&#793;&#839;&#810;&#810;&#853; &#774;&#830;&#794;&#869;&#849;&#834;&#872;&#823;&#832;&#819;&#803;&#828;&#839;i&#834;&#778;&#783;&#812;&#810;&#810;n&#779;&#830;&#779;&#787;&#850;&#830;&#810;&#825;&#798;&#811;&#799;s&#872;&#868;&#867;&#822;&#820;&#791; &#842;&#871;&#877;&#781;&#802;&#812;&#852;&#809;&#817;&#841;&#851;V&#878;&#786;&#776;&#855;&#850;&#774;&#842;&#822;&#864;&#790;&#845;&#798;&#796;&#828;&#828;&#827;&#805;&#825;e&#871;&#836;&#781;&#780;&#852;&#840;&#854;&#793;&#825;&#837;&#858;r&#836;&#770;&#831;&#843;&#871;&#780;&#830;&#838;&#1161;&#832;&#840;&#846;&#810;&#826;&#819;&#799;d&#867;&#779;&#810;e&#786;&#835;&#874;&#842;&#777;&#836;&#866;&#821;&#799;&#797;&#806;&#845;&#840;&#809;&#806;&#815;r&#855;&#794;&#836;&#843;&#779;&#862;&#817;&#809;&#858;&#800;&#803;&#796;&#840;&#854;b&#769;&#775;&#777;&#781;&#848;&#878;&#823;&#810;&#845;&#799;&#839;&#798;&#790;n&#842;&#835;&#827;&#792;&#796;&#813;&#853;i&#844;&#774;&#844;&#844;&#769;&#840;&#790;&#791;&#827;&#814;&#799;&#853;&#809;&#851;s&#769;&#773;&#788;&#830;&#785;&#872;&#775;&#868;&#826;&#805;&#841;&#809;&#817;&#792;&#813;&#819; &#874;&#794;&#869;&#780;&#872;&#867;&#860;&#804;&#790;&#815;&#798;&#811;&#857;s&#786;&#855;&#775;&#795;&#810;&#826;&#813;t&#794;&#786;&#842;&#874;&#795;&#860;&#861;&#803;&#796;&#806;&#828;&#803;&#840;&#811;&#858;ü&#772;&#843;&#853;&#798;&#852;&#816;&#852;&#804;&#826;r&#788;&#773;&#792;&#840;&#826;&#852;&#825;&#852;z&#870;&#781;&#773;&#834;&#850;&#784;&#871;&#781;&#821;&#827;&#811;&#858;&#806;&#853;&#817;&#800;&#793;&#817;e&#878;&#878;&#782;&#807;&#866;&#805;&#846;&#819;&#813;&#812;&#852;&#853;n&#844;&#775;&#775;&#864;&#852;&#798;&#825;&#798;&#828;&#845;!&#829;&#879;&#786;&#844;&#774;&#870;&#791;&#792;&#853;&#851;&#790;
&#830;&#869;&#843;&#876;&#782;&#831;&#822;&#853;&#827;
&#835;&#769;&#777;&#829;&#797;&#857;&#806;&#812;&#792;&#792;
&#788;&#769;&#774;&#771;&#774;&#875;&#855;&#878;&#878;&#807;&#806;&#817;&#837;&#803;&#846;I&#876;&#878;&#787;&#830;&#838;&#780;&#768;&#871;&#863;&#808;&#821;&#826;&#845;&#812;&#798;h&#867;&#843;&#877;&#807;&#807;&#799;&#858;&#804;&#846;&#793;&#797;&#798;r&#773;&#875;&#874;&#776;&#788;&#820;&#853;&#797;&#854;&#812;&#800; &#775;&#774;&#777;&#778;&#869;&#849;&#775;&#847;&#865;&#839;&#857;&#853;&#793;&#839;k&#843;&#867;&#842;&#782;&#782;&#843;&#824;&#864;&#811;&#827;&#814;ö&#780;&#773;&#874;&#778;&#843;&#829;&#850;&#869;&#871;&#808;&#813;&#857;&#819;&#800;&#852;&#804;&#857;&#809;n&#879;&#843;&#864;&#861;&#857;&#816;&#817;&#825;&#852;n&#877;&#844;&#836;&#774;&#795;&#809;&#796;&#818;&#805;&#790;&#854;&#826;&#841;t&#870;&#769;&#848;&#843;&#786;&#848;&#865;&#860;&#817;&#846; &#834;&#770;&#789;&#828;&#800;&#826;&#857;i&#769;&#871;&#768;&#786;&#795;&#827;&#792;&#846;h&#848;&#836;&#780;&#788;&#865;&#865;&#851;&#793;&#815;m&#842;&#772;&#877;&#795;&#865;&#798;&#812;&#854;&#841;&#839; &#848;&#865;&#841;&#857;&#809;&#826;&#806;&#814;&#791;n&#794;&#850;&#865;&#826;i&#871;&#777;&#844;&#835;&#786;&#834;&#787;&#825;c&#788;&#875;&#786;&#823;&#853;&#803;&#814;h&#779;&#831;&#878;&#839;&#796;&#852;&#828;t&#859;&#850;&#776;&#770;&#859;&#822;&#795;&#854;&#827;&#798;&#812;&#845;&#839;&#803; &#780;&#777;&#866;&#854;&#837;e&#879;&#874;&#779;&#782;&#775;&#843;&#875;&#823;&#811;&#857;&#792;&#810;&#811;&#796;&#846;n&#843;&#788;&#843;&#866;&#861;&#800;&#837;&#799;&#853;&#791;&#828;&#857;&#857;t&#777;&#788;&#771;&#872;&#787;&#770;&#871;&#844;&#863;&#846;&#809;&#840;&#857;r&#831;&#768;&#877;&#772;&#879;&#836;&#861;&#864;&#822;&#806;&#790;&#854;i&#774;&#807;&#800;&#845;n&#784;&#855;&#784;&#875;&#835;&#879;&#782;&#848;&#790;&#805;&#797;&#812;&#825;&#796;&#837;&#797;&#818;n&#786;&#879;&#876;&#780;&#875;&#831;&#835;&#768;&#821;&#866;&#822;&#814;&#841;&#805;&#811;&#796;&#828;&#818;&#791;e&#859;&#879;&#843;&#856;&#833;&#851;&#790;&#827;&#839;&#825;n&#872;&#842;&#768;&#844;&#773;&#867;&#831;&#812;&#852;&#810;!&#869;&#773;&#786;&#844;&#783;&#876;&#839;&#813;&#817;


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

> seanbuddha




vpu xnaa nhpu xbzvfpu fpuervora fnuarohggre :C


----------



## win3ermute (8. Juli 2012)

Nur so weil gerade hörend:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAS6daVLT5U[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> vpu xnaa nhpu xbzvfpu fpuervora fnuarohggre :C



I&#783;&#775;&#867;&#781;&#847;&#821;&#839;&#815;&#819;&#815;&#846;h&#771;&#786;&#829;&#843;&#768;&#844;&#866;&#833;&#813;&#841;&#852;&#816;&#858;r&#778;&#871;&#879;&#822;&#856;&#864;&#819;&#796;&#827;&#805;,&#855;&#869;&#848;&#787;&#785;&#774;&#785;&#868;&#808;&#860;&#864;&#818;&#817; &#834;&#771;&#805;&#857;&#816;&#792;&#791;D&#774;&#870;&#782;&#793;&#854;&#799;&#810;i&#774;&#795;&#799;&#799;&#854;e&#842;&#838;&#770;&#868;&#794;&#856;&#821;&#817;&#799;n&#831;&#773;&#786;&#795;&#802;&#862;&#839;&#825;&#827;&#853;&#845;&#810;&#827;&#818;&#826;e&#849;&#772;&#812;&#858;&#798;&#825;&#800;r&#773;&#842;&#871;&#829;&#834;&#768;&#775;&#862;&#856;&#789;&#814;&#858;&#793;!&#786;&#773;&#782;&#777;&#850;&#782;&#835;&#771;&#800;&#837;
&#875;&#872;&#844;&#876;&#844;&#855;&#868;&#777;&#824;&#847;&#802;&#845;&#797;&#793;&#857;&#817;&#797;&#799;
&#878;&#835;&#829;&#835;&#771;&#769;&#785;&#833;&#817;&#828;&#819;I&#783;&#848;&#772;&#868;&#869;&#780;&#871;&#775;&#812;&#827;&#818;&#799;&#810;h&#774;&#787;&#773;&#787;&#808;&#845;&#806;&#854;&#840;&#803;&#846;&#839;r&#785;&#787;&#874;&#822;&#818;&#854;&#796;&#805;&#854;&#796; &#848;&#785;&#842;&#868;&#870;&#831;&#787;&#847;&#801;&#854;&#814;&#853;&#845;&#840;&#810;w&#868;&#788;&#855;&#773;&#784;&#878;&#778;&#832;&#811;&#798;&#791;&#846;&#811;&#857;e&#769;&#836;&#842;&#783;&#771;&#857;&#798;&#853;&#790;&#799;&#799;r&#848;&#870;&#862;&#854;&#803;&#857;&#857;&#805;d&#850;&#830;&#778;&#787;&#809;e&#784;&#843;&#770;&#836;&#873;&#774;&#835;&#772;&#775;&#808;&#813;&#805;&#797;&#827;&#854;&#813;&#825;t&#794;&#870;&#822;&#863;&#790;&#841;&#826;&#819; &#831;&#770;&#829;&#787;&#847;&#799;&#805;&#793;m&#830;&#787;&#865;&#852;&#853;&#810;&#815;&#798;e&#769;&#876;&#773;&#850;&#875;&#794;&#874;&#844;&#802;&#832;&#793;&#827;&#797;&#791;&#845;i&#794;&#778;&#833;&#792;&#800;n&#782;&#843;&#877;&#830;&#775;&#787;&#783;&#821;&#824;&#805;&#841;&#827;&#846;&#837;&#791;&#793;&#812;&#792;e&#872;&#866;&#810;&#852;&#810;&#803;&#809;&#791;&#851;m&#829;&#772;&#774;&#874;&#780;&#775;&#848;&#783;&#832;&#793;&#797;&#809;&#805;&#814;&#826;&#792; &#772;&#869;&#768;&#838;&#796;&#816;Z&#787;&#831;&#872;&#855;&#860;&#800;&#815;&#846;&#791;&#845;&#800;o&#770;&#836;&#842;&#869;&#829;&#1161;&#840;&#800;&#798;&#809;&#796;&#839;&#837;&#817;&#817;r&#849;&#838;&#779;&#784;&#795;&#863;&#811;&#846;&#811;&#792;&#811;&#857;n&#786;&#855;&#859;&#873;&#1161;&#789;&#841;&#815;&#814;&#800;&#819;&#797;&#819;&#827; &#877;&#871;&#801;&#822;&#807;&#858;&#827;&#790;&#793;&#805;&#840;&#851;&#814;e&#848;&#834;&#777;&#821;&#807;&#846;&#799;&#812;&#796;&#793;&#845;&#797;n&#776;&#773;&#784;&#770;&#772;&#784;&#801;&#847;&#803;&#818;&#796;&#800;&#805;&#854;&#812;t&#875;&#831;&#775;&#786;&#779;&#877;&#874;&#877;&#860;&#865;&#813;&#798;&#825;&#810;&#827;&#796;k&#776;&#836;&#778;&#786;&#871;&#849;&#846;&#837;&#791;&#803;&#853;&#800;o&#786;&#777;&#785;&#879;&#835;&#787;&#823;&#857;&#858;m&#794;&#831;&#789;&#802;&#793;&#827;&#828;&#813;m&#784;&#774;&#821;&#856;&#824;&#796;&#845;&#818;&#826;&#817;&#819;&#793;e&#771;&#876;&#773;&#874;&#833;&#863;&#837;&#845;n&#794;&#871;&#830;&#802;&#823;&#796;&#797;&#828;&#809;&#819;&#799;&#806;&#804;,&#838;&#872;&#875;&#873;&#874;&#872;&#832;&#847;&#822;&#791;&#799;&#811;&#796;&#814; &#788;&#776;&#781;&#842;&#771;&#871;&#855;&#835;&#847;&#793;&#793;u&#855;&#876;&#865;&#1161;&#854;&#806;n&#774;&#867;&#794;&#869;&#862;&#856;&#791;&#854;&#853;&#840;&#839;d&#842;&#848;&#849;&#786;&#860;&#860;&#816;&#791;&#826;&#811; &#834;&#782;&#868;&#794;&#776;&#862;&#856;&#790;&#828;&#825;&#799;&#799;&#809;a&#785;&#768;&#779;&#794;&#842;&#813;&#798;u&#781;&#855;&#769;&#781;&#855;&#773;&#836;&#863;&#833;&#797;f&#781;&#876;&#787;&#1161;&#807;&#864;&#812;&#827; &#843;&#785;&#776;&#830;&#836;&#823;&#823;&#817;&#816;&#815;e&#843;&#849;&#794;&#1161;&#803;&#810;w&#850;&#778;&#859;&#782;&#873;&#769;&#783;&#862;&#808;&#796;&#796;&#813;i&#868;&#866;&#832;&#851;&#803;g&#855;&#867;&#829;&#783;&#786;&#848;&#879;&#849;&#844;&#824;&#866;&#824;&#797;&#816;&#825;&#812; &#871;&#782;&#875;&#836;&#872;&#870;&#768;&#774;&#844;&#802;&#821;&#863;&#816;&#791;m&#778;&#835;&#835;&#822;&#802;&#815;&#825;&#791;&#817;&#818;&#825;&#793;&#813;e&#794;&#768;&#774;&#780;&#823;&#821;&#857;&#797;&#819;&#819;&#800;&#797;&#792;i&#842;&#776;&#850;&#769;&#829;&#821;&#847;&#819;&#796;&#846;n&#842;&#871;&#868;&#873;&#859;&#788;&#785;&#869;&#820;&#800;&#827;&#796;&#798; &#787;&#855;&#770;&#873;&#775;&#808;&#841;&#805;s&#843;&#879;&#877;&#874;&#779;&#844;&#787;&#865;&#810;e&#773;&#838;&#820;&#799;&#840;&#857;&#858;&#799;&#841;&#813;i&#783;&#868;&#823;&#833;&#825;&#839;&#797;n&#871;&#871;&#843;&#831;&#770;&#774;&#777;&#869;&#864;&#804;&#839;!&#836;&#784;&#855;&#775;&#807;&#811;&#806;&#811;&#790;


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

> sahnebutter



*qaStaHvIS wa' jaj chenpu'be' rom *


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2012)

Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn. H'r'luh hupadgh, 'ai shagg nnnshugg llll hrii ph'sgn'wahl, chtenff gotha 'ainyth ah naooboshu nnnya. Y'hah 'ai Chaugnar Faugn R'lyeh gof'nn shogg ahog y-llll ilyaa Shub-Niggurath, shugg li'hee ulnog wgah'noth hlirghog nachtenff gof'nn fm'latgh chtenff culn, hai ngvulgtlagln ph'hupadgh ph'nog Hastur phlegeth grah'n fhtagn. Gnaiih ehye uln ngron shugg shogg hlirgh ehye, uaaah s'uhn ilyaa goka hrii goka, ooboshu wgah'n ngn'ghft goka tharanak ftaghu. Lw'nafh ilyaa zhro r'luh k'yarnak orr'e sgn'wahl nak'yarnak, Hastur stell'bsna Azathoth Nyarlathotep 'fhalma ep geb 'fhalma, s'uhn ilyaa Shub-Niggurath nnntharanak ilyaa uln. 

	Hupadgh 'fhalma zhro tharanak shogg llll hai mnahn' fhtagn ooboshu ftaghu Dagon tharanak wgah'n sgn'wahl, nafln'ghft shugg Cthulhu Nyarlathotepyar grah'n naflTsathoggua hupadgh ilyaa shogg kadishtu grah'n shuggnyth 'bthnk, athg uh'e ftaghu Nyarlathotep ilyaa Cthulhu s'uhn f'ftaghu ph'shagg ilyaa shugg k'yarnak hupadgh. Dagon Nyarlathotep uln llll kn'a, y-kadishtu Hastur orr'e, vulgtmoth y-llll r'luh. Y-ehye f'gnaiih kadishtu naebunma gotha ck'yarnak uln bug ah, h'mnahn' nw ilyaa cgeb shagg naflep lloig, mg k'yarnak chtenffnyth kadishtu grah'n Shub-Niggurath nog. Shugg ngch' ph'goka ebunmanyth li'hee nnnthrod shtunggli geb r'luh, grah'n Cthulhu ehye y-lw'nafh ron ep uh'e, Chaugnar Faugn gotha hrii kadishtu nnnlloig nilgh'ri Yoggoth. 

	R'luh ronyar nghafh'drn wgah'n ah fhtagnagl Tsathoggua r'luh, shogg naorr'e nnnebunma ngooboshu orr'e kn'a. Vulgtm naflftaghu fhtagn s'uhn Nyarlathotep hlirgh nglui s'uhn li'hee naflhafh'drn ftaghu, lloig kn'a R'lyeh hupadgh wgah'n ph'ehye throd f'Dagon. Li'hee shagg y-Tsathoggua sgn'wahloth ch' f'vulgtm Dagon hafh'drn fhtagn ah 'ai shagg uln ehye shogg nglui 'ai sll'ha orr'e, nggnaiih y-shogg fm'latgh ftaghu 'bthnkog li'hee ngtharanak nnnya Hastur bug chtenff R'lyeh naflhrii ftaghu f'vulgtm nilgh'ri. Ebunma ehye hrii n'ghft mg Dagon f'Hastur mnahn' lw'nafh goka lloig, phlegeth nalw'nafh ch' uln csll'ha nglloig R'lyeh sll'ha nog, ph'kadishtu ph'gotha chtenff vulgtlagln Chaugnar Faugn shugg hupadgh ph'hai Dagon. 

	Geb lloig shogg nilgh'ri hupadghnyth gnaiih sgn'wahl y-ebunma h'ron r'luh athg goka, zhro ebunma syha'h Cthulhu Azathoth y-hai ee Chaugnar Faugn hai r'luh ngfm'latgh, ooboshu orr'e y'hah athg c'ai naflgeb shtunggli shagg nw h'mg. Kadishtu k'yarnakog shugg hai nglui ep Shub-Niggurath gnaiih nnnshogg shagg shogg hupadgh, n'ghft nnnshogg lloigor ngli'hee lllloth hlirgh nw throd lloig. Ngs'uhn Yoggoth tharanak nghafh'drn ph'ooboshu fm'latgh kadishtuoth mnahn'or nglui ah ooboshu chtenff, Shub-Niggurath ebunma y-uh'e ah ch' li'hee bug gebnyth orr'eagl 'bthnk n'gha li'heeog, n'ghft Shub-Niggurath ilyaa k'yarnak gotha zhroog gof'nn gnaiih nilgh'ri h'ee. 

	N'gha ch' mg ebunma bug lw'nafh f'Cthulhu ee R'lyeh nglui n'gha, vulgtm tharanak y-ah ftaghu s'uhn phlegeth orr'e lw'nafh sgn'wahl ph''ai 'bthnk, nalloig ehyeagl hai nnnftaghu goka tharanak fhtagn stell'bsna ah. Hrii y-gnaiih vulgtlagln y'hah uln kadishtu shaggnyth bug Yoggoth, bug s'uhn ph'throd tharanak kadishtu nilgh'ri. 'fhalma ftaghu nw vulgtlagln bug 'fhalma Hasturog phlegeth ep hai, ch' h'athg uaaahagl cmg cli'hee s'uhn shagg ch', ngehye Dagonor ooboshu hai Tsathogguaor kn'a R'lyeh r'luh. Naflfhtagn llll nnnYoggoth phlegeth fm'latgh hai n'ghft naflilyaa s'uhn nw uln shtunggliyar, lloig naflorr'e hafh'drn athg y-wgah'n vulgtm r'luhog tharanak syha'h Chaugnar Faugn. 

	H'shogg kn'a shogg nan'gha Shub-Niggurath n'gha ftaghu kn'a chafh'drn ph'Azathoth Dagon n'gha, gnaiih goka h'stell'bsna 'fhalma ron gotha y-ehye Chaugnar Faugn lw'nafh grah'n Tsathogguaoth, uh'e ebunma Nyarlathotep shtunggli ch' ronoth sgn'wahl r'luh vulgtm sll'ha.


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oE8qhT-MDC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



man merkt die satan werbung auf der hauptseite tut uns nicht gut ^^


----------



## win3ermute (8. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu



Oh noes! Er beschwört Cthulhu (Gesundheit!)! We all gonna die!


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZsavsG-d-ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Oh noes! Er beschwört Cthulhu (Gesundheit!)! We all gonna die!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TeDSvJHuz6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2012)

Nettes kleines gif:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht hingucken wenn ihr schwache nerven habt


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nicht hingucken wenn ihr schwache nerven habt



das kann ich besser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (8. Juli 2012)

Bitch, please! South Park in deutsch saugt wie Bayern oder sonstwas...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdDoFQK4Rrs[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2012)

Wenn wir schonmal bei loops sind^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UQmvu5Ug1cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xynlovesit (8. Juli 2012)

Sag mal, in Deutschland kostet doch der Sender MTV oder? Und falls ja, was kostet der denn?


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juli 2012)

Zuviel Alkohol oder zuviel Langeweile. Oder beides.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VwGZh-1rrUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2012)

Rofl du hast echt zuviel langeweile


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Rofl du hast echt zuviel langeweile



Heute definitiv. Hatte ein wirklich cooles Wochenende, aber der Sonntag war extrem dröge. Zeit für echte 'Blogbuster'.


----------



## Reflox (9. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Heute definitiv. Hatte ein wirklich cooles Wochenende, aber der Sonntag war extrem dröge. Zeit für echte 'Blogbuster'.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0HXsb8xLF8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> [Video]



Ok, ok, ok... "Chicky meets De Füsch" ist ein videotechnisches Desaster. Und Chicky ist auch heute erst auf dem Grafiktablet auferstanden ... kein Meisterwerk. Aber was den Sound anbetrifft - Chicky repeat.
Diese 'Vogel-im-Radkasten-Musik' (UTZZ UTZZ UTZZ) ist so gar nicht meins.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juli 2012)

poste dein video bei 9gag oder so und du bist bald eine internet berühmtheit ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juli 2012)

Spielesammlung :O

Verkauft für: EUR 999.999,99

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=300736846867


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Spielesammlung :O
> 
> Verkauft für: EUR 999.999,99
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/i...em=300736846867



Ich bezahls! Wenn wer die Versandkosten übernimmt...


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2012)

Ich geh ins Bett, wünsche euch eine angenehme Nacht


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juli 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bezahls! Wenn wer die Versandkosten übernimmt...



Zu teuer - macht rund 145 Taler pro Game
Zu wenig Zeit - knapp 7.000 Games, bin schon zu 'oll', um die noch alle zu zocken. 

Edit: wünsche ne angenehme Nachtruhe, Konov


----------



## painschkes (9. Juli 2012)

_Holy Moly..netter Kaufpreis :-)_


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> EspCap, ignoriere xynlovesit! Den Namen merkt man sich eh nicht. Aufgeraucht ist viel geschmeidiger. Aufgeraucht ... (Paket) aufgegeben... (Wein) aufgebraucht.
> 
> Sorry xyn, seit mein Supermarkt zugemacht hat, bin ich auf Hilfslieferungen angewiesen.
> Sogenannte West- oder Carepakete.




online weinhandel probiert ?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Holy Moly..netter Kaufpreis :-)_


Der hat auch jeden Cent verdient bei der riesen Auflistung. Muss das ne Arbeit gewesen sein.


----------



## painschkes (9. Juli 2012)

_Aufjeden Fall, schon bemerkenswert..wie lang das wohl gedauert hat :-)_


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juli 2012)

und er hatte nie spass dranne - das finde ich traurig


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> online weinhandel probiert ?



Kaufen kann ja jeder.
Trotz der Überflutung gestern, haben auch der Spätkauf und die türkische Botschaft geöffnet. Getränkenachschub also gesichert. Naja, fast. Bin heute abend zur Tanke geradelt. 
T:"Haben Sie es kleiner?"
I: "Nein, leider nicht" (war vorher am Geldautomaten).
T: "Boah, das nervt!"
I: "WAS ist das Problem??"
T: "Nichts, Sie können gern woanders einkaufen!".
Ich war schon ein wenig angepisst von dem Tankstellentypen. Hab mich aber hinterher supergut mit einem heftig tätowierten Muskelmann unterhalten.
Die Welt ist manchmal anders, als unsere Vorurteile uns das vorgaukeln...
adretter Tanke-Typ = A****loch
komischer Prollo am Imbiss = nette Begegnung


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Kaufen kann ja jeder.
> Trotz der Überflutung gestern, haben auch der Spätkauf und die türkische Botschaft geöffnet. Getränkenachschub also gesichert. Naja, fast. Bin heute abend zur Tanke geradelt.



döner bei der türkischen botschaft geholt oder wie ?

und was ist ein spätkauf ? ein supermarkt der noch nach 24 uhr hat ?


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> döner bei der türkischen botschaft geholt oder wie ?
> 
> und was ist ein spätkauf ? ein supermarkt der noch nach 24 uhr hat ?



Naja, ein Late-Night-Shop. Wie ein Büdchen in Kölle. Steht aber 'Spätkauf' dran. Winziger Markt ... aber vom Klopapier über Tiefkühlpizza bis Brötchen alles da. Preise besser, als an der Tanke, bis 4.00 Uhr geöffnet, leider Sonntags-Verkaufsverbot.

Nach dem Fail an der Tanke bin ich zur türkischen Botschaft gefahren (ist hier die ortsübliche Bezeichnung. Automatenspieler-Zuflucht und Nachtschwärmer-Nahrung - haben bis 5.00 Uhr auf) Döner heute mal nicht, sondern Currywurst und Efes.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juli 2012)

ich kann bei meiner türkischen botschaft nicht mehr essen seit der laden einen neuen besitzer bekommen hat und mit hausgemachten sossen und pentagramm döner wirbt 

da traut man sich einfach nicht 

ich verabschiede mich mit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cgg7E0KCGS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und gehe ins bett


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und gehe ins bett



ich auch ... in diesem Sinne .. De Füsch meets Bett



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juli 2012)

ich hoffe die dose ist sauber wär ja sonst schade um den pflüschfisch


----------



## Reflox (9. Juli 2012)

Also ich mags, wenn meine Plüschtiere nach altem Fisch riechen.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L9FyX7NMga8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bhy_uevY37s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Collateral <3 

Nabend btw.


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2012)

abend


----------



## Reflox (9. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2012)

Ich hab blöde Beinkrämpfe D:


----------



## Reflox (9. Juli 2012)

höhöhö


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> höhöhö



fu!

btw: Alerta Alerta^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YDClZJLkCHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie konnte es nur soweit kommen ?


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2012)

Moderne Medien und der Amerikanische Kapitalismus mit Übermaß und Reichtum. Die Verwirrung der Jugend durch falsche durch Großkonzerne geschaffene Ideale, die sich in unser Hirn einbrennen wie die Kohleglut in meinem linken Auge als ich 12 war.


----------



## Reflox (9. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Moderne Medien und der Amerikanische Kapitalismus mit Übermaß und Reichtum. Die Verwirrung der Jugend durch falsche durch Großkonzerne geschaffene Ideale, die sich in unser Hirn einbrennen wie die Kohleglut in meinem linken Auge als ich 12 war.



Das muss sogar ich sagen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2012)

Seit dem Funkenflug auf der Zillertaler Bahn hab ich auf dem Auge 1 Dioptrien weniger^^
Blöde Dampfloks, dabei sind die so toll


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Juli 2012)

gn8 <3

wo ich die seite vorher das schlaflied seheh^^ klassiker:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsd9IuCReq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



öh youtube zeigts, war früher mal ab 18, denke is okay :O


----------



## Arosk (10. Juli 2012)

ich fühl mich so alleine...


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich fühl mich so alleine...



*leise flüster* Du bist nicht allein... *versucht möglichst gruselig zu klingen*


----------



## Magogan (10. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend euch allen!

So warm ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juli 2012)

Mehr Regen als alles andere heute


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2012)

Moinsen


----------



## H2OTest (10. Juli 2012)

huhu


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Juli 2012)

moin moin.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2012)

Moinsen


----------



## H2OTest (10. Juli 2012)

Thema für heute?


----------



## Magogan (10. Juli 2012)

Das heutige Thema: Eigenwerte und Eigenvektoren von Matrizen ...

Kann mir das jemand erklären? xD


----------



## Reflox (10. Juli 2012)

Ich würde sagen, Bananen x 2 + 4532X.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juli 2012)

Gendo... *lange Pause*.... Ikari


----------



## H2OTest (10. Juli 2012)

Uzumaki ... Naruto !

RENDAN!


----------



## Landray (10. Juli 2012)

Ganz ehrlich? Guck in die Wikipedia.... das ist jetzt vielleicht ne Standard-Antwort, aber so schlecht erklärt ist es da nicht. Und genug Querverweise zu Matrizen etc hast du da auch. 
Naja, und dann gibts da noch Google.... Matheforen....deine Kommilitonen.. ;-)

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich hier bei buffed jetzt jemand ernsthaft damit beschäftigen wird. Nur so imho..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2012)

Guck in Wikipedia ist die Antwort auf alles 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (10. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Guck in Wikipedia ist die Antwort auf alles


Auf wirklich alles ... http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penisverletzungen_bei_Masturbation_mit_Staubsaugern


----------



## Reflox (10. Juli 2012)

Jetzt mal ehrlich, was zur Hölle machst du wenn du alleine bist?


----------



## Magogan (10. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich, was zur Hölle machst du wenn du alleine bist?


Öhm ... WoW spielen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2012)

reflx pls dont juge otha ppl ...


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2012)

Isch liebe meine neuen skataschuheeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2012)

Schlimm genug, dass manche Leute wirklich so reden, du musst sowas nicht auch noch hier in den nachtschwärmer bringen!


----------



## Reflox (10. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> reflx pls dont juge otha ppl ...



lol stfu n00b l2p


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2012)

Isch schwör isch knall disch wech diggah lan, wasch beleidigst du mein muddah ?


----------



## Reflox (10. Juli 2012)

Isch schwör dein Vaddah hatt dia dohch alls Kint zäpffcken inn deine Mund gestosen du opfa! Isch mach disch kaput aldah!


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2012)

Isch komm mit der pumpgun ausm dreck, mit der pumpgun, mit der pumpgun, mit der pumpgun ausm dreck


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Isch komm mit der pumpgun ausm dreck, mit der pumpgun, mit der pumpgun, mit der pumpgun ausm dreck


Und ich komme mit dem Duden!


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Guck in Wikipedia ist die Antwort auf alles



Die nur in Kalifornien um Santa Cruz vorkommende Spezies _Ariolimax dolichophallus_ ist eine circa 15 Zentimeter lange Schnecke, deren Penis das Doppelte der Körperlänge erreichen kann. Somit ist dieses Tier das Lebewesen mit dem verhältnismäßig größten Penis (noch vor der Entenmuschel und der Argentinischen Ruderente). Ein Nachteil des übergroßen Penis ist, dass er nach der Paarung manchmal nicht mehr befreit werden kann. Er wird dann vom Partner abgekaut; vermutlich kann er nicht wieder nachwachsen, so dass die Schnecke, deren Penis amputiert werden musste, künftig auf die weibliche Rolle beschränkt ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2012)

Was habt ihr alle mit den Penissen ?!


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

sagt gerade der der sich für dolan hält ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Isch komm mit der pumpgun ausm dreck, mit der pumpgun, mit der pumpgun, mit der pumpgun ausm dreck



Ich glaub dir gern, dass du dein Auto bombe findest
ob du in deinem bomben Auto meine Autobombe findest
bevor du dein bomben Auto zündest, glaub ich zu
Null Prozent, ************ das macht glaube ich BOOM


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

leute bedeckt das die bild mitliest ^^

die sehen hier eure rapzitate und morgen steht buffed in der bild drinne ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2012)

Ach Reflox mit seinen Bushido/Mördan Zitaten :3


----------



## Reflox (10. Juli 2012)

Das ist von Favorite! Ich hasse die 2 Mamasöhnchen Bushido und Mördan.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2012)

CHO!

So ich bin dann mal wech, man sieht sich in 2-3 Wochen, macht mir keinen Ärger hier


----------



## Reflox (10. Juli 2012)

Wir doch nicht 

Viel Spass an der ostsee


----------



## Aun (11. Juli 2012)

ich würde mal sagen: dickes pwnt @ pimmel


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2012)

hajo


----------



## aufgeraucht (11. Juli 2012)

Noch jemand wach, sehr schön :-)
(ich sollte allerdings nicht mehr wach sein, da in fünf Stunden der Wecker klingelt. Einfach nur zur Arbeit schleppen, wäre ja ok, aber ne 4-stündige Beratung?! Bitte um Mithilfe .. gute Ausreden gesucht! [frauentypisch Beschwerden hatte ich letzte Woche schon angegeben])


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2012)

Du bist in einem virtuellem Zeitriss gefangen im Internet und kommst nichtmehr heraus?


----------



## aufgeraucht (11. Juli 2012)

Hab mir den Satz _genauso_ in der Ich-Form aufgeschrieben und werde damit verspätet in die Beratung gehen! Mein Chef ist totel gehyped von Facebook und Twitter....versteht NIX davon, aber meint, wir sollten dort vertreten sein. Nach einem solchen Satz werden alle verwirrt schauen und dann GANZ SCHNELL zustimmend, nachdenklich, wichtig nicken.

(ich glaube, das würde tatsächlich funktionieren, soweit ich die Gästeliste im Kopf habe  )


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Hab mir den Satz _genauso_ in der Ich-Form aufgeschrieben und werde damit verspätet in die Beratung gehen! Mein Chef ist totel gehyped von Facebook und Twitter....versteht NIX davon, aber meint, wir sollten dort vertreten sein. Nach einem solchen Satz werden alle verwirrt schauen und dann GANZ SCHNELL zustimmend, nachdenklich, wichtig nicken.
> 
> (ich glaube, das würde tatsächlich funktionieren, soweit ich die Gästeliste im Kopf habe  )



Ist das dein ernst?


----------



## aufgeraucht (11. Juli 2012)

Was (neuere) PC-Apnwendungen, 'dieses Twitter' und 'das-komische-Facebook-in-dem-alle-sind' und wirre Sätze, die 'Zeitriss', 'Internet', 'Konnektivität' und 'spezifische, netzbasierte Applikation' enthalten, glauben mir die Kollegen (bis auf einen) alles.
Ich bade mich grad in viel Lob, weil ich eine (recht sperrige) Anwendung für Gesetzestexte im Blick habe. Bin wahrlich kein IT-Spezi, nur sehr geduldig. Wenn es bei anderen funktioniert, muss es auch bei mir funktionieren... oder die IT-Leute haben Scheisse gebaut.

Insofern ... ein kryptischer Satz mit IT-Begriffen (den ich selbst nicht verstehe) - und alle glauben, ich hätte was besseres zu tun, als mich in eine Beratung zu setzen. Ganz praktisch, wenn man mal ne Auszeit braucht. "Hmm, ja. Ich bin dran, Chef. Braucht bissel Einarbeitungszeit, dieses eNorm-Programm". Kommt exakt die gleiche Reaktion, wie beim Geltendmachen von frauenspezifischen Leiden ... sie wollen es nicht hören!


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2012)

Na dann^^ davon will ich aber ein bild haben


----------



## orkman (11. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ach Reflox mit seinen Bushido/Mördan Zitaten :3



ist nicht von bushido oder mordän ... hab mordän noch nie gehoert ...wasn das fuern clownsname ... das ist von favorite wenn ich mich net irre


----------



## Ogil (11. Juli 2012)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]zipp ab in den Nachtschwärmer mit euch![/font]


Oi - bei mir ist doch erst kurz nach 8!

[QUOTE Ol@f][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Joa, mag sein, ich finde es trotzdem unästhetisch.[/font][/QUOTE]
Das mag sein und ich wuerde sicher auch nach einer "anstaendigen" Loesung suchen - ich wollte ja nur darauf hinaus, dass eine uneffiziente Loesung nicht heisst, dass der "Programmierer bei einer grossen Firma" keine Ahnung hat was er da eigentlich tut und nun schlaflose Naechte verbringt, weil ihn ein Student auf eine bessere Loesung hingewiesen hat...


----------



## Reflox (11. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend


----------



## Magogan (11. Juli 2012)

Naja, bei Eingaben kleiner als 2 kam das Programm in eine Endlosschleife und außerdem muss man bei 1.000.000.000 nur rund 31600 mal teilen statt 1.000.000.000 mal ... Also macht doch schon einiges aus ...


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2012)

DayZ Statistik:

Tode: 6
von Spielern: 1
von Zombies: 3
von Türen zerquetscht: 2

lol


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=epr-9PGi-og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Na Reflox?


----------



## Reflox (11. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MtKw52fj14A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich find Karl Marx am besten 
Wobei Stalin im Hintergrund mehr den chilligen macht...und Lenin guckt so resigniert


----------



## Reflox (11. Juli 2012)

Und Castro fällt der Arm ab und wächst wieder an. So siehts zumindest aus^^


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pKCOqQpaP6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (11. Juli 2012)

Oh ja Sahnebuddha, wechsel deine Signatur und dein Avatar plötzlich in irgendwelchen creepy shit während ich gerade mal kurz von einem Horrorfilm wegschaue! Ich bin ja nicht irgendwie zusammengezuckt oder so.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2012)

Hahah^^


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

sahne trauerst du ?


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2012)

nö wieso?


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

wegen der unerwarteten avatar,signartur änderung


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2012)

Hatte grad mal lust zu^^


----------



## Reflox (11. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ay-a0BWbI58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ks Mafia wir sind hier, keiner ist so wie wir. Das geht ab


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2012)

Wtf?


----------



## Ogil (11. Juli 2012)

Man hofft ja immer, dass sowas als Verarsche gemeint ist - aber irgendwie hab ich meine Zweifel...


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

bei reflox seiner sig muss ich immer hier dran denken ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c2dwG3Lr49M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2012)

Moah dieser Ohrwurm^^


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Moah dieser Ohrwurm^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NmCCQxVBfyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2012)

Ne das bringt mir den wundervollen Ohrwurm von Faun net wech^^


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

bei mir sind das eher schandmaul und in extremo 

ich hasse es immer noch das damals wegen koliken das konzert von den bei mir verpasst habe





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gnaYKd-gze4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



bzw sean ich warte immer noch drauf das ein schwarzer oder ein zombie oder ein schwarzer zombie mich aus deine signatur anspringt weil die diesen 3d effekt hat ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bzw sean ich warte immer noch drauf das ein schwarzer oder ein zombie oder ein schwarzer zombie mich aus deine signatur anspringt weil die diesen 3d effekt hat ^^



Da passiert nix^^ Hab nur mit Filtern und Effekten rumgespielt xD


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

jaja du willst uns nur in sicherheit wiegen und dann springt nach 2 wochen ein schwarzer zombie aus deiner sig ^^

bzw ist faun mehr eine alles ist schlimm die welt geht vorbei depri band oder mehr so so historischer folk ?


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2012)

wtf^^ mehr folk mit ein bissl electro
aber die welt is doch schlimm


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> aber die welt is doch schlimm







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UeNa7hZ4pEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

zu traurig xDdas original ist besser


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> zu traurig



dann hier was fröhliches ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-qTIGg3I5y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YHROHJlU_Ng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

geh weg damit xD


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

hey die sesamstraße, die fraggles, und die muppets waren meine helden vor 25 jahren ^^

find es schade das die bei uns nie so gut produziert wurden wie in amerika


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

willst du ein a kaufen?


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

pst nicht hier wenn der zam das mitbekommt kriegen wir lieftime bans


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

ich hab auch ein z^^ nur den besten stoff


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

haste auch unsichtbares eis ?

bzw heute ist sehr wenig los dafür das sommerferien sind


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

jo^^ wir sind die WÄCHTER DER NACHTSCHWÄRMER!
Unsere taten werden nciht vergessen werden!


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

wächter der nacht die bücher sind übrigens nicht schlecht


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

ich les zurzeit Ökofimmel von Alexander Neubacher


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

da lernt man ja was ^^

ich lese derzeit weil mein ebookreader in reparatur ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

klingt irgendwie...dumpf


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

ich mag so ne mystery thriller ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

ich mag informatives^^und immer gern kritisch


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oId4EjPx0H8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ganz dolle informativ ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

extra 3 ist hammer^^das mit facebook is auch hammer


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GzXPvoQmNrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

auh mann^^


----------



## Zonalar (12. Juli 2012)

Tqg Jungs ich bin zurück. erinnert ihr euch noch qn mich? =)


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

GOIL





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NuB27TcbHXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mYHKbdekSB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-NjLDO_qBzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tqg Jungs ich bin zurück. erinnert ihr euch noch qn mich? =)



brauchste jetzt keine schuhe mehr bei deiner hornhaut ?


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

hab ich iwas verpasst? xD


----------



## Zonalar (12. Juli 2012)

So is es. Ich hab 12 Kilo abgenommen, riesige Rückenmuskulatur aufgebaut und 1050 Kilometer hintermir.


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

und hast den antichristen besiegt in der wüste ?


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

na dann gz^^


----------



## Zonalar (12. Juli 2012)

Musst ich nicht Kamsi, dass hat Jesus schon für mich erledigt. Ich musst ihm quasi nur zugestehen, das ER die Macht über alles hat -  und nicht ich. Dafür kriegt man aber alles was man braucht.  Und ich meine, ich habe wirklich immer alles bekommen was ich brauchte. Trinken, Schlafen, essen und fiten Körper, es war immer alles da - selbst wenn ich an meine eigenen Grenzen gestossen bin.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

...dazu sag ich jetzt mal nix


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

und hat dir internet,tv, bett,essen und co gefehlt ?


----------



## Zonalar (12. Juli 2012)

also Kamsi, ich war jetzt nicht in Isolationshaft  Man kommt schon an alles, wenns man umbedingt braucht. Ab und zu war ich in Internet-Cafés und hab mal Mails gecheckt und Videos geschaut. Futter hab ich nicht soo dringernd gebraucht, hab mir aber immer damit versorgt, was ich so angeboten bekam. Also Essen in der Hütte, bars, epicerien oder boulangerien.

@seanbuddha: Ich kann dir mal aber so sagen, dass ich ja vorher schon "langjähriger" Christ war. Und jetzt, nachdem ich Teil des Jakobsweg nach santiago de Compostella gelaufen bin (von Genf bis St Jean pied-de-port)hat sich an meiner Haltung dem Christentum gegenüber nix gerüttelt.


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

sorry benji aber irgendwie habe ich gerade den song mit dem das leben des brians endet im kopf - sorry manchmal interessante assoziation die mir in den kopf kommen auch wenn manchmal unpassend


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

@ benji ich hatte gerade den wiedesten moment ever. nachdem ich das geschrieben hatte ist mein inet ausgefallen. dann hab ich mich nach mehrmals ein und ausschalten mich für den kommentar entschuldigt da oben und inet ist wieder da O_o
dürfte zwar nur zufall gewesen sein trzdem komisch


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

erinnert mich an den roman den ich gerade lese sahnebutter ^^


----------



## Zonalar (12. Juli 2012)

Keine Angst, mein I-Net is auch ausgefallen (seltsam). Dafür bin ich jetzt geduscht und stink nicht mehr 3Mbit weit bei Gegenwind.
the life of brian kenn ich nicht. Schau grad auf youtube...


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

komisch^^


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leben_des_Brian


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

Was ist so komisch
wenn ich ihn nenne
diesen Namen
Schwanzus
Longus?


----------



## Zonalar (12. Juli 2012)

Hab mir grade das Ende angschaut. Leider bin ich zu jung um Fan von Monthy Python zu sein - die waren vor meiner zeit. 

Jezz darf ich mir wieder Ponies reinziehen um diese Pfeifengedudel aus meinem Kopf zu kriegen ARGH! (always look on the bright side of life)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tX56meE6OJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oh und btw: als würdiger Wiedereinstieg in den Alltag hab ich mir gestern noch in Frankreich in nem Software Laden Diablo III geholt.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

Nein zu fies!

Diablo ist 



Spoiler



Lea


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

jo montie ist kult ^^ bin mit lebens des brians und ritter der kokusnuss aufgewachsen neben a-team und bud spencer und terrence hill ^^

weitere klassiker sind





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U0kJHQpvgB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aiVOG199X2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QmZYIyySxPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




@sahnebutter



Spoiler



jo ich war sehr traurig als leah von diablo bessessen war besonders wo sie mir seit akt1 von ihrer taverne erzählte wo sie mit mir tee trinken wollte



ich bin mal offline - gute nacht


----------



## Zonalar (12. Juli 2012)

Also ok. Mit Ritter der Kokosnuss bin ich auch aufgewachsen  Die waren grossartig.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

Ein bedeutender Historiker. Ein bedeutender Historiker.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

Nachti Kamsi <3


----------



## Zonalar (12. Juli 2012)

Schlaf töfte Kamsi. Muss mal den Teufel auf meinen PC installieren...


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

Viel Spaß Benji bei Teufel 3
Ich geh auch mal Schlafen, gute Nacht!


----------



## Reflox (12. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D9DkciMTsLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



And as always, have a nice day.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juli 2012)

Summersale!!! YAY \o/


----------



## zoizz (12. Juli 2012)

Dank eines Mail-Account Hacks bei gmx weiss ich, dass mein Uraltpostfach von anno 2000 noch funktioniert. Ich bin von einem alten Bekannten angeschrieben worden, warum ich ihm ein Abnahmemittel anbiete ^^
 Er dachte sich schon einen Acc-hack, aber das zeigt mir mal wieder, wie wenig damals noch auf Sicherheit geachtet wurde: Zahlen im Passwort? lol - Nummer oder sogar Sonderzeichen? rofl, kann man sich doch nicht merken ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

Irgendeine Person hat mir Blumen vor die Tür gelegt....


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Juli 2012)

normalerweise müsste da irgendwo ein kärtchen sein in den blumen.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

Nein. Nicht solche Blumen. Sind 3 Stück in feuchtem Tuch mit Gummiband.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Juli 2012)

sollang kein toter fisch in zeitungspapier vor deiner tür liegt, besteht kein grund zur sorge :3


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

Ich frag mich nur einfach wer es war


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Juli 2012)

kp, kannst ja mal gucken was es für Blumen sind und die Bedeutung googlen. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

deus ex 3 würde mich schon reizen aber weiss einer ob man bei steam auch trainer nutzen kann wenn man mal nicht weiterkommt oder wird dann das spiel samt account gebannt ?


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

Hoffnung und Trost ._.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Juli 2012)

sieht so aus als wenn es möglich wäre. http://www.spielsuch...-622-trainer-8/
habs selbst aber unter steam nie ausprobiert.

Edit: tja, sean. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

Meh ._.


----------



## Merianna (12. Juli 2012)

Noch 50min bis die Abstimmung bei Steam durch ist hoffentlich wird es Arkham City


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

schade das es nur die grundspiele sind 

terraria sieht witzig aus - was kann den das ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Juli 2012)

Minecraft in 2D mit Waffen und Jetpacks. So die Richtung.


----------



## Reflox (12. Juli 2012)

Sahnebudda wurde ge-hoffnung-und-trost-zoned


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

Fick dich Reflox xD


----------



## Reflox (12. Juli 2012)

Für dich tue ich doch alles xD


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

Das ist nicht witzig ._.


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

schon gespielt bloody ?


----------



## Reflox (12. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht wusste diese Person einfach nicht, was die Blumen bedeuten^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Juli 2012)

nee, leider nicht. mein rechner ist immo ja kaputt. und ich brauch noch n bisschen zeit bis ich den neuen kriege. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

wie ist das eingentlich bei steam muss ich unbedingt nen guthaben haben zum bezahlen oder reicht es wenn ich am schluss einfach so bezahle ?

wie läuft dann eingentlich der ganze download und aktievierung ab ?

<<< steam noch nie genutzt ^^


----------



## Reflox (13. Juli 2012)

Du musst einfach deine Kreditkarte angeben oder mit Paysafe zahlen. Du kannst es mit der Guthabenfunktion machen oder direkt abbuchen lassen. Die Spiele downloaden sich von selber. Installieren tut es sich wenn du das Spiel startest.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Vielleicht wusste diese Person einfach nicht, was die Blumen bedeuten^^



Egal trzdem, es sind Blumen. Die gibt man nicht einfach so selbstgepflückt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2012)

mit paypal oder kreditkarte geht das eigendlich recht easy.

Das Spiel ist dann in deiner Bibliothek und du kannst es immer runterladen, wenn du dich mit Steam anmeldest. (egal an welchem rechner)

Aktiviert ist es dann automatisch. Nen Key musste ich da nie eingeben.




So wahnisinnig viel hab ich mir da auch noch nicht gekauft. aber in der regel läuft das so, wenn man direkt über steam kauft.
Nen Key brauch man zB für Dota2 beta. Da hat man erst den Key und kann dann damit (in steam) Dota2 aktivieren.




Edit: ich bin wieder zu langsam


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

ich meist nur software pyramide oder wühltisch ^^

aber bei den preisen ^^

wobei bei den bundles bin ich bissel entäuscht


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2012)

hab auf dem laptop hier kein steam. kp was es grad für bundles gibt.
hatte nur mal bei dem indy bundle limbo und supermeatboy gesehen. die würden mich noch interessieren.




viele Spiele spiele ich auch garnich mehr sondern guck mir nur die reviews an. spart zeit und wenn man soviel gespielt hat wie ich kann man irgendwann einschätzen, ob man das Spiel überhaupt haben will oder nicht. In den letzten Jahren haben es nurnoch sehr wenige Spiele geschafft mich zu begeistern. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

naja die bundles sind nach firmen geteilt hatte mehr spiele bundles gehofft ^^

kann ich eingentlich als geschenk kaufen und mir später selbst schenken ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Is da überhaupt ein Unterschied als wenn man sich das normal kauft? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Bloody der Arsch macht mich irgendwie Konfus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pKCOqQpaP6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*Seit 12 Stunden dieses Lied hör*


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

vieleicht ist das garnicht der hintern sondern die vorderseite


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Es könnten auch 2 Glatzen sein.


----------



## Reflox (13. Juli 2012)

caw caw caw caw caw caw


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

Der Sieger wird im Angebot sein und eine neue Abstimmung startet in 00:25:47

heisst das in 25 minuten gibts das spiel das gewonnen hat oder wie ?

wurde übrigens saints row 3 - knapp gewonnen gegenüber batman arkham city ^^


----------



## Merianna (13. Juli 2012)

ja denke so läuft es ab und gleichzeitig startet ne neue Abstimmung

naja denke Arkham City gibts eh noch als Tagesangebot mal abwarten bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir nicht Mafia 2 hol für 7,50


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

und hast es dir geholt ?

gerade bei amazon geschaut da kostet deus ex 3 das selbe ^^

ich schau erstmal was die tage so noch kommt an angebote 

ah jetzt kommt nur so ein mieser indie vote nichts interessantes ^^


bzw mafia 2 ist ja nur das grundspiel da musste die dlcs noch extra zu kaufen 

aber zam saints row 3 ist ja jetzt im angebot 

für die 7,50 kannste nichts falsch machen


----------



## Merianna (13. Juli 2012)

nö bei Amazon gibt es das mit allen DLCs fürn 10er bestell ich mir mal irgendwann

mich interessieren eigentlich nur Arkham City, Max Payne 3 und Spec Ops naja mal die nächsten Tage abwarten

Naja Limbo soll recht gut sein hab ich gehört


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

ich denk mal nicht das mp3 und spec ops sehr billig werden weil die sind noch zu neu ^^


----------



## Merianna (13. Juli 2012)

das befürchte ich auch aber mal abwarten brauch nur irgendwas um die Zeit bis Darksiders 2 zu überbrücken 
gibt aber im Moment nicht wirklich was wo ich bereit bin viel Geld für auszugeben


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2012)

> Bloody der Arsch macht mich irgendwie Konfus.



Sicher das es nicht die Musik ist?

Nein Scherz bei Seite. Wenn die Blumen irgendeine tiefe Bedeutung haben wird sich die entsprechende Person schon zu erkennen geben.

Wenn nicht solltest du dich nicht in den Wahnsinn treiben lassen und die Blumen einfach Blumen sein lassen.

(Blumen sind nett und treiben einen nicht in den Wahnsinn.) 

=)


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Blumen sind nicht einfach Blumen ._.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2012)

naja, du kannst auch den harten Weg gehen und dich fragen von wem sie kommen.


Dafür müsstest du bei alle potenziellen Menschen deine Beziehung nochmal überdenken und wärst am Ende auch nicht schlauer.

Oder vielleicht würde dir tatsächlich jemand in den Sinn kommen und du könntest nicht schlafen gehen, weil du dir die ganze Zeit ausmalst wie schön es wäre....




... oder du freust dich einfach auf Morgen und Blumen sind schön. :>


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> naja, du kannst auch den harten Weg gehen und dich fragen von wem sie kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es kommt mir niemand in den Sinn. NIEMAND! xD
Ist ja das Problem, kann mich nichtmal bedanken.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2012)

Kp xD

Dann kümmer dich einfach um die Blumen und stell sie irgendwo hin wo man sie sehen kann.

Vielleicht läuft dann jemand vorbei und freut sich.

Was weiß ich denn. Vielleicht irgendwelche Geburtstag oder Jahrestage vergessen? ^^


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

bloodys sig sagt mir das er ein geheimnis hat ^^

sind die blumen von dir ? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Nö,nix. Sie stehn jetzt in einem Glas auf meinem linken Lautsprecher damit ich draufgucken kann.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

bin mal offline - wünsche eine gute nacht


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Dito, gute Nacht!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2012)

> sind die blumen von dir ? ^^



Stimmt, diese subtile Frage, ob die Blumen ein Bedeutung haben. Alles ein Plan um sean in ein Gespräch mit mir zu verwickeln. Ich bin echt clever.





nachti ^^


----------



## orkman (13. Juli 2012)

oh yeah ... fearless im tv


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

weiss einer ob der ubisoft launcher so mies wie sein ruf ist ?

schnüffelt der im system rum wie origin ?


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juli 2012)

Nabend :-)

Jemand bissel technik/software-bewandert?
Hab da nen Problem (genaueres hier buffed-Technik-Forum)
Naja, so richtig unglücklich bin ich darüber im Moment gar nicht, durch die Friemelei zufällig ein Feature entdeckt, das nirgendwo dokumentiert ist. 

Seit Wochen mal wieder mit langer Hose und Socken zu Hause. Kalt, durstig, Kopfbrummen.
Ich werd mir nen Kaffee brauen mit Schuss.


----------



## Reflox (13. Juli 2012)

Ich mag Bananen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2012)

> Auch wenn sich die anfänglichen Spionagevorwürfe nicht bestätigen, ist das Ansehen von EA dahin. Doch nicht nur Electronic Arts hat sich den Zorn der Gamer zugezogen. Im vergangenen Jahr sorgte der Spielehersteller Ubisoft, der umsatzstarke Spieleserien wie "Die Siedler" oder "Assassins Creed" vermarktet, für Entrüstung. Um sich gegen die zunehmenden PC-Raubkopien zu wehren, führte der Hersteller den Ubisoft-Launcher ein. Um die Games starten und spielen zu können, musste der Computer permanent mit dem Ubisoft-Server verbunden sein. Allerdings stürzte dieser Server häufig ab, sodass die Spiele plötzlich beendet und die Spielstände nicht gespeichert wurden. Zocken wann immer man Lust hat – mit Spielen von Ubisoft war das nicht so einfach.
> Erst nach ein paar Wochen reichte der Hersteller für die meisten Spiele ein Update nach, das den Onlinezwang beendete. Für den im August veröffentlichten Renntitel "Driver: San Franciso" sollte die permanente Onlineverbindung wiederbelebt werden, doch die Beschwerden der Fans waren so zahlreich, dass Ubisoft mit einer entschärften Version des Kopierschutzes reagierte. Jetzt wird nur noch beim Start des Spiels überprüft, ob das Spiel echt ist – ähnlich handhabt es auch der Spielehersteller Blizzard mit seinem Strategie-Hit "Starcraft II".



Spionage eher weniger. Allerdings kann der Ubisoft Launcher deine Spielerfahrung trüben, wenn die Server ausfallen/offline sind. Das sich Spiele von alleine schließen und Speicherstände verloren gehen scheint dadurch gelöst zu sein, dass nur beim Spielstart der Launcher die Echtheit des Spiels prüft.

Wie genau das derzeit in der Praxis aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Vielleicht gab es auch schon Patches für den Launcher und alles läuft super.

Zitat aus "Kopierschutz und Onlinezwang bei Videospielen   Frust statt Zocken" von stern.de.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

weil habe halt mitbekommen das from dust bei steam auch den ubisoft launcher braucht


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2012)

na, mehr als steam wird dich der ubi launcher glaub ich nicht ausspionieren. ^^

btw.: Ich hab auch nichts dagegen, wenn jemand mit Beweisen um die Ecke kommt das der Ubisoft Launcher tatsächlich fragwürdige Dinge tut.

Interessiert mich auch. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

naja muss halt an origin denken das die steuererklärung machte ^^


----------



## Magogan (13. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> naja muss halt an origin denken das die steuererklärung machte ^^


Ist doch praktisch 

Hab rausgefunden, dass mein PC nur ca. 125 Watt verbraucht, wenn ich nicht gerade WoW spiele. Mit Monitor und Soundsystem können es beim Spielen dann schonmal 300 Watt werden 

Aber warum zahle ich dann 42 Euro monatlich für Strom? Und wieso verbraucht mein Soundsystem eigentlich so wenig?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mir wegen Origin BF3 für PS3 gekauft.

War ne Scheiß Entscheidung. Ich hasse Egoshooter für PS3. Ich fühle mich mit nem Controller in der Hand beim aimen vor wie ein Krüppel.
Trotzdem besser als Origin. Das Programm sucht gezielt nach gecrackten EA Produkten auf deinem Rechner. (Okay mittlerweile weniger gezielt, aber wer kann das schon nachvollziehen) Der Gag ist ja das grade EA Spiele in den vergangenden Jahren dermassen leicht zu cracken waren das eigendlich 90% der Coregamer irgendeine gecrackte Spieleversion auf dem Rechner haben. Was den Shitstrom erklärt.




Edit:




> Und wieso verbraucht mein Soundsystem eigentlich so wenig?



Naja sollange du keine 5000 Wass Basemachine hast, zieht deine Anlage halt nicht soviel Strom. = )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aULpFqR8APQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab rausgefunden, dass mein PC nur ca. 125 Watt verbraucht, wenn ich nicht gerade WoW spiele. Mit Monitor und Soundsystem können es beim Spielen dann schonmal 300 Watt werden



Oh, muss ich auch mal testen. Vorhin beim rumkramen so ein Messding in der Hand gehabt. (Ne Senseo-Kaffeemaschine ca 7 Watt im ausgeschalteten Zustand. Dafür kann ich den ganzen Abend meine Schreibtischlampe brennen lassen.)


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2012)

wow, kennt ihr das, wenn der Donner vom Gewitter so laut ist, dass man das Gefühl hat es hält einem einer nen Basslautsprecher ans Ohr?

Fieses Wetter hier. -.-

Was is aus Sahnebutters Blümchen geworden? Oder isser nich on, weil er grad nen Date hat? ^^


----------



## Magogan (13. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Oh, muss ich auch mal testen. Vorhin beim rumkramen so ein Messding in der Hand gehabt. (Ne Senseo-Kaffeemaschine ca 7 Watt im ausgeschalteten Zustand. Dafür kann ich den ganzen Abend meine Schreibtischlampe brennen lassen.)


Mein Messding muss reklamiert werden ... Lampe aus: 29 Watt laut Anzeige ... Lampe an: 22 Watt ... Cool, meine Lampe erzeugt Strom!?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Juli 2012)

schmiert steam grade nur bei mir so hart ab?


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juli 2012)

Ich will hier kein Crossposting betreiben, aber im Technik-Forum ist es ziemlich still. Hab Antwort vom Support zu meinem Technik-Problem bekommen. Aber ich kann mir keinen Reim drauf machen. Von was reden die? Erweiterte Anzeige (die hab ich) oder was?

_"Perhaps your graphic card may have trouble displaying OpenGL
in the secondary monitor. You could try setting the display to
"Horizontal Span" if your graphic card supports this method."_

Kann das jemand für ein Blondie in eine klare Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung übersetzen? Danke.


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich will hier kein Crossposting betreiben, aber im Technik-Forum ist es ziemlich still. Hab Antwort vom Support zu meinem Technik-Problem bekommen. Aber ich kann mir keinen Reim drauf machen. Von was reden die? Erweiterte Anzeige (die hab ich) oder was?
> 
> _"Perhaps your graphic card may have trouble displaying OpenGL
> in the secondary monitor. You could try setting the display to
> ...



Übersetzung:

_Vielleicht hat deine Grafikkarte Probleme OpenGL auf dem zweiten Monitor darzustellen. Du könntest versuchen die Bildschirmeinstellung in eine horizontale Lage (?) zu bringen, wenn deine Grafikkarte diese Funktion unterstützt._

Hab schon geantwortet im Technikforum ^^
Ich sag schonmal gute Nacht, morgen früh raus, Post verteilen  im strömenden Regen warscheinlich


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

@aufgeraucht

Möglicherweise hat ihre Grafikarte probleme mit OpenGL anzeige beim 2ten Monitor.
Sie könnten in den einstellungen ihres Monitor "Horizontale Spanne" einstellen wenn ihre Grafikarte das unterstüzt.


@steam flash deal

meh - halflife - mal schauen was beim vote kommt


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Vielleicht in den 3D Einstellungen deiner Graka gucken, ob das Programm dort auftaucht. Bei mir im Bild die Einstellungen zu WoW. Möglich das sich dort vorgenommene Einstellungen auswirken. 

Irgendwo konnte man doch auch das OpenGL ansehen. ggf. kann man das up- oder downgraden.


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juli 2012)

Danke euch beiden. Ins Deutsche konnte ich das auch grad noch übersetzten ;-)
Dachte nur, jemand kennt ne andere Interpretation von 'Horizontal Span' als die 'erweiterte Anzeige'. Da war ich mir nicht sicher, da im Computer-Slang ne 1-zu-1-Übersetzung meist für den Popo ist.

Egal. Ich trink jetzt nen Scotch, dann merk ich eh nicht mehr, auf welchem Bildschirm ich grad bin. (Macht dann vier, wenn ich doppelt sehe. Cool. Low-Budget-Multi-Monitoring, oder so. 

Edit: danke Bloody, den Versuch starte ich mal noch.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2012)

jo, viel Spaß mit dem Scotch. Ich hab hier nur mein Bier stehen. Diese ComputerSlang Übersetzungen machen mir auch sehr zu schaffen. Ich benutze ein Browseraddon womit ich nur den Text makieren muss und er zeigt mir sofort die Übersetzung an. Auf der Seite mit dem Kleeblatt erkennt er jedes zweite Wort nicht. ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Diese ComputerSlang Übersetzungen machen mir auch sehr zu schaffen.



Früher war ich ein richtiger Nerd. Egal ob Internet einrichten (war Ende der 90er pure Handarbeit), Festplatten einbauen, oder Komplettausfälle reanimieren - ich hab den ganzen Freundes- und Familienkreis bedient. Aber heute klickt man nur noch irgendein Button fürs Internet oder hängt einfach ne externe Platte dran. Das 'nerdige' hab ich mit der Zeit abgelegt, als die Hilferufe seltener wurden und nun würde ich mich noch allenfalls als Durchschnitts-User bezeichnen - wenn auch mit mehr Geduld in PC-Angelegenheiten ausgestattet, als die Leute in meinem näheren Umfeld.


----------



## zoizz (13. Juli 2012)

Endlich fertig mit lernen/Vorbereiten .... ja ich weiss, für eine morgige Klausur etwas knapp.
Aber kennt ihr dass, wenn dann die Materie irgendwie nicht zu greifen kriegt? Man schafft es nicht, die Essenz rauszufiltern, das wichtige zu erkennen. Ok, vllt bin ich etwas früh mit dem Sprite-Raz angefangen - aber ich dachte ehrlich: um max 21 Uhr bin ich durch ... 

Scheiss drauf, morgen letzte; Nachprüfung tut nicht weh, Jobangebot hab ich auch noch bekommen heute - ma schauen, wie ich mich Montag auf der Arbeit benehme ^^

 Cheers ihrse


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2012)

Ende der 90er war ich 12 und hab mit meinem Kumpel die erste Lanverbindung über IPX Protokoll aufgebaut. Haben bis 6 Uhr morgends dran gesessen um dann eine Stunden Age of Empires zu spielen und vor Erschöpfung einzuschlafen.
Besondere Fähigkeiten hab ich nicht. Man brauch eben diese Geduld und sonne gewisse Ahnung wo man im Internet kompetente Hilfe bekommt.



> Aber kennt ihr dass, wenn dann die Materie irgendwie nicht zu greifen kriegt?



Hab mich vor n paar Tagen exmatrikulieren lassen. Ja ich kenn das. ^^



Edit: Gibts eigendlich nen Thread hier wo nach Künstlern bestimmter Musikrichtungen gesucht wird?


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Juli 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Aber kennt ihr dass, wenn dann die Materie irgendwie nicht zu greifen kriegt?


Damit hatte ich mich durch den Einstellungstest gebracht .. Endlostext in 30 Minuten auf eine A4-Seite zusammenfassen. War aber eher einer meiner guten Tage. Brauche oft genug den halben Tag, um aus einem Wust von Argumenten einen gescheiten Brief zu machen. In der zweiten Tageshälfte hilft dann nur noch eine Salve gedanklicher Schimpfwörter der hässlicheren Art und einfach losschreiben wie ein Erstklässler.


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2012)

spielt irgendwo von euch DayZ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Juli 2012)

Ich würd gerne aber mein Rechner ist im Arsch.


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2012)

need jemand der mitspielt, alle regulären leute offline


----------



## painschkes (14. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich würd gerne aber mein Rechner ist im Arsch.



_Neuer noch nicht da? Man man man.. _


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Juli 2012)

Yo das wird auch noch etwas dauern. Vielleicht lass ich meinen Rechner auch erst noch für ~100euro reparieren. Kp.

Dabei ist dayz echt ein geiles Spiel. Hab mir schon einiges an Lets Plays und Streams angesehen und bin echt begeistert.

Wenn ich allerdings ins Spiel gehe komme ich keine 100 Meter ohne das mein Rechner abschmiert.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juli 2012)

bitte lass metro2033 beim flash vote gewinnen 

das für 2,50 wär so imba

fear 3 suckt und bioshock 2 auch ^^

ich fall glauben ab ^^ toy soldiers ist der neue flash deal ^^


----------



## orkman (14. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich mag Bananen



den spruch hoer ich zum ersten mal wenn jmd sein coming out hat


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Juli 2012)

haha

Du willst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bekommst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (14. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Früher war ich ein richtiger Nerd.



War ich auch mal. So mit Oracle und Tandem in Verbindung mit SQL-Server einrichten als Dataware-House-Format. War eine verdammt geile Zeit (und wurde noch viel besser bezahlt).

Heute werde ich für verdammt weniger "geniale" Einfälle in diesem Bereich zwar noch fürstlich bezahlt - aber naja, die Leute, die wirklich gute Ideen haben und nach einer Lösung streben, werden immer weniger. Ist echt traurig - früher hieß es: "Je mehr, desto besser!", heute ist es "reicht doch, um Geld zu verdienen!"
Gehe ich nicht mit konform und werde es auch nie. Unsere Maxime war es immer: "Wir haben mehr! Und der User will immer mehr!". Damit sind wir gut gefahren. 
Ab Dienstag bin ich dann in einem Job, der Software nur noch quantitativ und nicht mehr qualitativ berücksichtigt... und wenn mir das nicht passt, mache ich irgendwas außerhalb von Software.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juli 2012)

der vote ist was anderes als die deals ^^


----------



## Saji (14. Juli 2012)

Wat is'n Flash Deal? o_O


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juli 2012)

auch bekannt als blitzaktion ^^


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (14. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mein Messding muss reklamiert werden ... Lampe aus: 29 Watt laut Anzeige ... Lampe an: 22 Watt ... Cool, meine Lampe erzeugt Strom!?



made my night ! ROFLLLL


----------



## Saji (14. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> auch bekannt als blitzaktion ^^



Bei... ? Ich hol gleich eine Zange und zieh dir alle einzeln aus der Nase. ^^


----------



## orkman (14. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Bei... ? Ich hol gleich eine Zange und zieh dir alle einzeln aus der Nase. ^^



steam sommeraktionen wahrscheinlich


----------



## Reflox (14. Juli 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> den spruch hoer ich zum ersten mal wenn jmd sein coming out hat



Dann komm mal mit nach hinten grosser


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2012)

Nabend =)


----------



## orkman (14. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dann komm mal mit nach hinten grosser



maaaaamiiiiiii  ... schoenen guten abend buffies ... hmm dank der zahlreichen posts die ich hier ueber den steam sommersale gelesen habe bin ich schon selbst drauf und dran das ein oder andere game zu kaufen .... ich hasse euch <3 .... dabei hab ich noch soviel zu zocken ;(


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2012)

Der Summersale ist halt der natürliche Feind des Geldbeutels


----------



## orkman (14. Juli 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Der Summersale ist halt der natürliche Feind des Geldbeutels



hmmm der ist gut gefuellt ... nur macht es mir mehr sorgen dass ich 40 games hab und nicht viel zeit um sie zu spielen ;(


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2012)

abööönd


----------



## Tilbie (14. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend Internet!


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juli 2012)

Hallöle


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2012)

hmm soll ich bei steam einkaufen oder nicht? dh den rest des monats keine feierei ~,~
lohnt sich eigtl kotor? also läuft es unter win 7?


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hmm soll ich bei steam einkaufen oder nicht? dh den rest des monats keine feierei ~,~
> lohnt sich eigtl kotor? also läuft es unter win 7?



warste jetzt eigentlich schon auf dieser porno Party wo alle in weiss rumrennen? ^^


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2012)

what the


----------



## Merianna (14. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> lohnt sich eigtl kotor? also läuft es unter win 7?



Kamsi meinte vorhin gelesen zu haben das es läuft


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juli 2012)

es läuft unter win7 habe ich vorhin probiert der start funktioniert und die videosequnenzen funktionieren auch 

nur musste halt steam overlay auschalten, hardware maus auschalten vsync einschalten


----------



## orkman (14. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hmm soll ich bei steam einkaufen oder nicht? dh den rest des monats keine feierei ~,~
> lohnt sich eigtl kotor? also läuft es unter win 7?



wenn du kotor 1 meinst ... ja das muesste unter w7 laufen denn ich spiele es ... hab es vor ne laengeren zeit angefangen aber noch nicht fertig ... aber ich glaube ich musste auf der offiziellen seite oder so noch nen zusatz patch laden ... is aber schon ne weile her


----------



## Merianna (14. Juli 2012)

hatte bis jetzt noch nichts passendes gefunden im Sale selbst bei den fürn 5er spricht mich im Mom nichts an


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juli 2012)

Mysterium der Karte bleibt ungelöst. Die verdächtige ist in Spanien.
Naja inzwischen isses mir ziemlich egal^^


----------



## orkman (14. Juli 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> hatte bis jetzt noch nichts passendes gefunden im Sale selbst bei den fürn 5er spricht mich im Mom nichts an



hmm ich find borderlands und dead island nice ... zudem haben sie noch die komplette fear reihe fuer 30 euro ... bloss da weiss ich net obs uncut is oder nicht ... nebenbei is mal das 18erpegi symbol ... und inet spuckt aus dass es dann normalerweis uncut ist ... kann wer was naeheres dazu sagen ... will naehmlich net die cut ;( ... wer will das schon


----------



## Merianna (14. Juli 2012)

Borderlands ist cut bei dem anderen weiß ichs nicht das gibts so ja gar nicht in DE bei Steam nur halt die Complete Collection da war ich auch schon am überlegen aber wußte auch nichts näheres nicht das nacher beim Download Schwierigkeiten gibt
Fear ist auch cut


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2012)

naja für cut versionen geld auszugeben, sei es auch nur 4 euro, ist dumm. da geht mir zu viel gefühl flöten


----------



## Magogan (14. Juli 2012)

Ja, die Spiele müssen geschnitten werden, damit Erwachsene vor zu viel Gewalt geschützt sind ... So ist das in Deutschland ... 

Seltsamerweise ist das bei Filmen nicht so, hmm ...


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise ist das bei Filmen nicht so, hmm ...


wie war das doch gleich bei einem 2 teiler mit 2 (3) iren, die selbstjustiz verüben?


----------



## Tilbie (14. Juli 2012)

@Fear: http://www.schnittberichte.com/schnittbericht.php?ID=5975531

Ansonsten is der Summersale bis jetzt für mich noch net soo dolle, am Freitag Legend of Grimrock mitgenommen, das wars bis jetzt. Hoffe ja noch auf Ys: The Oath in Felghana


----------



## orkman (14. Juli 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> Borderlands ist cut bei dem anderen weiß ichs nicht das gibts so ja gar nicht in DE bei Steam nur halt die Complete Collection da war ich auch schon am überlegen aber wußte auch nichts näheres nicht das nacher beim Download Schwierigkeiten gibt
> Fear ist auch cut



kann jmd von den anderen bitte schauen ob es cut ist pls ... bei mir in luxemburg werden mir die spiele angezeigt mit 18er pegi logo nebenbei ... was ja uncut bedeutet ... fuer borderlands goty edition und fear package ... ist da in deutschland das 18er pegi logo nicht ? ... oder woran kann ich erkennen ob es cut oder uncut ist ... steht das irgendwo/ besonders markiert ?


----------



## Merianna (14. Juli 2012)

Bei uns ist da das USK Logo und steht auch extra bei das es geschnitten ist
da du in Luxenburg sitzt solltest da eigentlich die uncut Sachen bekommen wenn du tote Insel im Tagesangebot siehst kannst davon ausgehen das es alles uncut ist weil das darf bei uns gar nicht angeboten werden


----------



## orkman (14. Juli 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> Bei uns ist da das USK Logo und steht auch extra bei das es geschnitten ist
> da du in Luxenburg sitzt solltest da eigentlich die uncut Sachen bekommen wenn du tote Insel im Tagesangebot siehst kannst davon ausgehen das es alles uncut ist weil das darf bei uns gar nicht angeboten werden



ah schoenen dank  hat mich naehmlich geaergert dass bei keinem von den spielen inklusive fear3 nix von cut steht und da man im inet eh nicht viel ueber steam und luxemburg findet ...


----------



## Aun (15. Juli 2012)

naja habs aufgegeben. paypal wollt ich jetzt nicht anlegen, kreditkarte habsch net und überweisung stellt sich steam quer...
naja ist auch wayne. geld gespart


----------



## Saji (15. Juli 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> ah schoenen dank  hat mich naehmlich geaergert dass bei keinem von den spielen inklusive fear3 nix von cut steht und da man im inet eh nicht viel ueber steam und luxemburg findet ...



Jupp jupp. Steht immer dabei. "Gewaltgeminderte Version"... verfluchte USK...


----------



## orkman (15. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> naja habs aufgegeben. paypal wollt ich jetzt nicht anlegen, kreditkarte habsch net und überweisung stellt sich steam quer...
> naja ist auch wayne. geld gespart



paysafecard ... kriegt man an (fast) jeder tanke...

ich koennt heulen ... left 4 dead 2 hat gewonnen dabei wollt ich portal 2 haben ;(


----------



## Tilbie (15. Juli 2012)

Schade, jetzt wollten se alle L4D 2 haben. Ich muss aber noch unbedingt Half Life 2 nachholen. Naja, ein andern mal.


----------



## orkman (15. Juli 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Schade, jetzt wollten se alle L4D 2 haben. Ich muss aber noch unbedingt Half Life 2 nachholen. Naja, ein andern mal.



dabei find ich l4d2 sowas von grottenschlecht ... einmal gekauft ... 30 min gespielt ... in ne ecke gestellt und nie mehr angefasst ...ich bin mal auf das neue angebot gespannt


----------



## Aun (15. Juli 2012)

naja ich hau mich aufs ohr. gn8 folks


----------



## Tilbie (15. Juli 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> dabei find ich l4d2 sowas von grottenschlecht ... einmal gekauft ... 30 min gespielt ... in ne ecke gestellt und nie mehr angefasst ...ich bin mal auf das neue angebot gespannt



Und ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige der das Spiel scheiße findet. Beim neuen glaube ich das L.A. Noire gewinnt, hoffe aber das Alan Wake das Rennen macht (Obwohl ich mir da auch nicht 100% sicher bin das ich es mir dann kaufen werde).

Naja, ich geh jetzt ins Bett. Gute Nacht an alle!


----------



## orkman (15. Juli 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige der das Spiel scheiße findet. Beim neuen glaube ich das L.A. Noire gewinnt, hoffe aber das Alan Wake das Rennen macht (Obwohl ich mir da auch nicht 100% sicher bin das ich es mir dann kaufen werde).
> 
> Naja, ich geh jetzt ins Bett. Gute Nacht an alle!



hab jetzt wegen dir auch fuer alan wake gestimmt , obwohl ich anfangs la noire voten wollte ... naja im grunde ist es teils sogar wayne was man votet , die andern spiele sind ja dann bei 50 % ... die 2-3 euro die man da teils spart wenns 75 % werden wuerde sind doch egal ... alan wake bietet wohl mehr action als la noire ... mein bruder hat mir gesagt dass la noire am anfang cool ist aber mit der zeit langweilig wird weil man immer den gleichen mist machen muss ...


----------



## orkman (15. Juli 2012)

juten abend liebe leute .... na wer ist noch so beschaeftigt beim steam summersale ... ich hab l.a. noire leider um ein paar minuten verpasst (als es 75 % war) weil ich im inet rumgimpte ... wollts mit dann net mehr die 15 euro holn ;(


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2012)

Morgen *Wohnung aufräum und schimmelige Nudeln wegräum*


----------



## orkman (15. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> schimmelige Nudeln wegräum*



miam ... nudeln a la funghi  ... wer kann da schon nein sagen


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> miam ... nudeln a la funghi  ... wer kann da schon nein sagen



Muss mich ersma überwinden da gleich nach dem Spülen wieder welche drin zu Kochen xD


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend endlich wieder zurück von Deutschlands einziger Hochseeinsel


----------



## orkman (15. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Muss mich ersma überwinden da gleich nach dem Spülen wieder welche drin zu Kochen xD



wie du willst jetzt noch nudeln kochen oder meinste damit naechstes mal nudeln drin kochen ? .... kann doch gut sein ... gibt nen gewisses aroma ... beim kaese und so hilft es doch ... das bissl schimmel


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> wie du willst jetzt noch nudeln kochen oder meinste damit naechstes mal nudeln drin kochen ? .... kann doch gut sein ... gibt nen gewisses aroma ... beim kaese und so hilft es doch ... das bissl schimmel



Heute Abend/Nacht



Olliruh schrieb:


> Guten Abend endlich wieder zurück von Deutschlands einziger Hochseeinsel




Kannst gleich wieder zurückrudern du Penner xD


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juli 2012)

herzschmerz mit dir


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> herzschmerz mit dir



Hä?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c856G5uxGc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (15. Juli 2012)

Abend!


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2UJH9dCtp7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2012)

Scheiss auf Nudeln, ich ess Schwattbraut mitm komischen Aufstrich xD


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juli 2012)

hat einer von euch ne ahnung warum es so besonders ist das sasha grey ne sprachrolle in saints row 3 hat ?

ich schaue ja meist wenn verfügbar welche stimme wem gehört aber ka warum die im internet so aufgeregt sind wegen der sasha grey - habe die nicht mal bei imdb gefunden


----------



## orkman (16. Juli 2012)

magicka is so grottenschlecht ;( ... wenn man nen troll in der gruppe hat dann ist alles fuern arsch .... ... diese rolle uebernimmt gerade nen freund von mir ... will nur dmg machen , stellt sich permanent in den weg und stirbt dann ... und natuerlich sind alle boss kills nur sein verdienst


----------



## Olliruh (16. Juli 2012)

Nacht Jungs (& sean  )


----------



## Ogil (16. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich schaue ja meist wenn verfügbar welche stimme wem gehört aber ka warum die im internet so aufgeregt sind wegen der sasha grey - habe die nicht mal bei imdb gefunden






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juli 2012)

ein eichhörnchen und eine frau ?


----------



## Saji (16. Juli 2012)

Kann es sein das es Dead Space 2 bei Steam nicht für Deutschland gibt? D:


----------



## Tilbie (16. Juli 2012)

Ich geh jetzt sicherheitshalber mal ins Bett. Gute nach an alle!

&#8364;: @Sanji:Ja, das is gut möglich.


----------



## Saji (16. Juli 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt sicherheitshalber mal ins Bett. Gute nach an alle!
> 
> €: @Sanji:Ja, das is gut möglich.



Das ja doof... dann darf ich zwar für Dead Space 2 voten es aber nicht kaufen, obwohl es beim Media Markt im Regal steht? ._.

Btw... Saji. Nicht Sanji. 

Sanji, One Piece



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Saji Genpou, Ikki Tousen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (16. Juli 2012)

da gefaellt mir sanji besser ... naja ich hoffe es wird dead space 2


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ein eichhörnchen und eine frau ?



Sie ist ein Pornosternchen.

Ich werd gleich mal so schlafen gehen^^

Nachti


----------



## orkman (16. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sie ist ein Pornosternchen.
> 
> Ich werd gleich mal so schlafen gehen^^
> 
> Nachti



dass das weibliche eichhoernchen ein xxx stern ist sieht man doch ... die hat nuesse im mund


----------



## orkman (16. Juli 2012)

juten abend ... ich eroeffne mal den thead fuer heut abend  ... alles klaro ?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juli 2012)

Yoah geht xD


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Juli 2012)

alles bestens. morgen wieder um 6 uhr raus. ohh maaaaaan


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sie ist ein Pornosternchen.



da kennt sich jemand aus ^^

ist die so berühmt oder wie ? hat die einen rekord gebrochen ?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> da kennt sich jemand aus ^^
> 
> ist die so berühmt oder wie ? hat die einen rekord gebrochen ?



Ähm...nein...ich hab noch nie Filme von ihr gesehen *Mit Augen hin und herschau*
Niemals. Sowas doch nicht.


----------



## orkman (16. Juli 2012)

schau mal ihren eintrag auf wikipedia nach ... die hat genug awards fuer diverse szenen bekommen ... ich kannte die dame auch nicht ... meine kleiner bruder musste mir das erklaeren ... peinlich wenn der kleine bruder sowas machen muss xD ... kann mir einer helfen ... ich seh auf diesem pc keine smileys im buffed editor ... da ist das kaestchen komplett leer ... und der editor akzeptiert enter im editor auch nicht , deshalb muss ich immer mit "..." abgrenzen ... kann das daran liegen dass ich anscheinend kein java auf diesem pc hab ?


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ähm...nein...ich hab noch nie Filme von ihr gesehen *Mit Augen hin und herschau*
> Niemals. Sowas doch nicht.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f_1g3rVBmos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Juli 2012)

Erstaunlich wie lange ich keine Pornos mehr gesehen habe. o0


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ui mit Jenna Haze xD

Öhm ich meine mit mir unbekannten Darstellern!


----------



## orkman (17. Juli 2012)

kann oder will keiner mir bei meinem problem helfen ?


----------



## ego1899 (17. Juli 2012)

Joa wird wohl am Java liegen würde ich jetzt mal stark annehmen... Hab ich nich nie gehabt das Problem aer das wäre die einzige Erklärung die mir einfällt...


F*******CKIIIIIING HAAAAAAAACKERS mein ganzes D3 Zeug weeeeeeg...

Oh.... Stört mich irgendwie gar nich wirklich D3 geht mir sowieso langsam am A**** vorbei


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> kann oder will keiner mir bei meinem problem helfen ?



Öhm...Java installieren?


----------



## orkman (17. Juli 2012)

wollt bloss wissen obs wirklich am java liegen kann ... wegen den hackern ... die investition von 10 euro in nen authenticator waere geil gewesen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Juli 2012)

Ich find die smileys in Schriftform eh cooler. =)

D3 geht mir irgendwie auch am Arsch vorbei. Und das obwohl ich D2 so gut fand. Echt Schade. Werd wohl n paar Patches abwarten und dann wieder reinschauen. Das hat bei D2 auch immer gut geklappt. Hab glaub ich auf 50% der D2 patches mal chars über lvl 80 gehabt.

Geht die positive Bewertung (das grüne Kreuz) im Forum bei euch auch nicht? Hab schon nen Mod gefragt, aber bislang keine Antwort. (Vll. einfach Sommerurlaub)


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2012)

Spiele seit 4 Jahren ohne WoW und bisher nur 1 mal gehackt worden...und das auch nur weil ich mich bei nem Kumpel eingeloggt habe obwohl WoW gemeldet hat das ein Trojaner auf dem Pc ist, Kumpel meinte das wär nix ....


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Öhm ich meine mit mir unbekannten Darstellern!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n32YYJW9y64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (17. Juli 2012)

hmm java ist jetzt drauf und noch immer gehts nicht ;( sowas dummes


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2012)

Ich weiss. Könnte dir viele aufzählen von denen ich das weiss xD


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Juli 2012)

haha, der typ bei 1:34. =D 






> hmm java ist jetzt drauf und noch immer gehts nicht ;( sowas dummes



Wie siehts denn bei anderen webbrowsern aus?



> ;(



guter mann


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juli 2012)

die darstellerinnen oder wie ?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> die darstellerinnen oder wie ?



Nein, Bekannte von mir. Frauen gucken auch Pornos.


----------



## ego1899 (17. Juli 2012)

Joa wieso auch nicht. Naja ich seh´s einfach nich ein mir nen Authenticator zuzulegen, bisher hatte ich ja auch nie Probleme. Wird wieder hergestellt und fertig...

Mit WoW hab ich eh schon lange aufgehört und Diablo is mir ehrlich gesagt auch schon ziemlich egal. Die Idee mir so ein Ding zuzulegen hätte vielleicht ein paar Jahre früher kommen müssen, jetzt isses auch egal ^^


----------



## orkman (17. Juli 2012)

mit IE hab ich die smileys   
und enter funktioniert auch ..

ok der fehler liegt im firefox , aber wo ...adblocker ?

am adblocker kanns nicht liegen weil den hab ich auch auf dem laptop und auf dem laptop gehen die smileys


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Juli 2012)

addons deaktiveren. firefox neuste version drauf ziehen.

oder vll. neu installieren. (dann aber nicht die lesezeichen vergessen zu sichern)

ich bin mal raus. nachti.


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein, Bekannte von mir. Frauen gucken auch Pornos.



laut einem bericht lesen frauen lieber erotische romane als pornos zu schauen

was schauen den frauen für pornos ? wenn männer pornos schauen wo 2 frauen sich liebhaben schauen frauen sich das gegenstück an ?


----------



## ego1899 (17. Juli 2012)

Nein. Teilweise sogar genau das selbe wie der typische Mann, es gibt allerdings auch richtige Pornos für Frauen, meistens auch von Frauen produziert. Diese unterscheiden sichd ann aber nur im "Anspruch" und weniger vom Inhalt 
Naja hab ich mal irgendwo gehört zumindestens...

http://www.sueddeuts...erter-1.1409681
http://www.welt.de/kultur/literarischewelt/article107923650/Pornos-fuer-Frauen-sind-auch-nicht-nur-romantisch.html
http://www.fitforfun.de/sex-soul/sex-coach/frauenpornos/pornos-fuer-frauen-filmreife-lust_aid_6259.html


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> laut einem bericht lesen frauen lieber erotische romane als pornos zu schauen
> 
> was schauen den frauen für pornos ? wenn männer pornos schauen wo 2 frauen sich liebhaben schauen frauen sich das gegenstück an ?


Das mit der Romanen kann ich bestätigen^^
Aber was für welche hab ich nie gefragt xD


----------



## Ogil (17. Juli 2012)

Sieht man doch grad am Erfolg von 50 Shades of Grey.


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juli 2012)

omg XD

http://www.bild.de/unterhaltung/erotik/sex-und-liebe/fifty-shades-of-grey-teil-2-24760516.bild.html

*



			Er hält inne, wartet, bis ich den Kopf hebe, um ihn anzusehen. „Ist Ihnen klar, wie betörend sie riechen, Miss Steele?“, fragt er, drückt seine Nase erneut in mein Schamhaar und atmet tief ein. Ich werde am ganzen Körper tiefrot und schließe die Augen. Er bläst sanft auf mein Geschlecht. O Gott ... „Wie scho&#776;n.“
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



*wenigstens klingt es geschrieben besser als audiovisuell*
*


----------



## Ogil (17. Juli 2012)

Tja - ein Welterfolg auf Groschenheft-Niveau. Es wird halt alles anspruchsloser - nicht nur Filme oder Games...


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juli 2012)

gut das das hier der nachtschwärmer ist und nicht der smalltalktread ^^


----------



## ego1899 (17. Juli 2012)

Loooool  Nich nur der bestimmt...
Aber stimmt Kamsi. Hier is die nicht jugendfreie Zone von Buffed. Zumindestens dürfte um diese Uhrzeit eigentlich der größte Teil jenseits der 18 Jahre sein alterstechnisch...
Hm obwohl sind ja Ferien 


> _*Sein Blick droht, mich zu durchbohren
> *_


*

*


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juli 2012)

bestimmt hat sie sich gewünscht das es nicht der blick war der sie durchbohrt ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2012)

Hab mir den Auszug durchgelesen...

Total bescheuert. Da gibts viele andere Romane von Anons aus dem Internet die schöner und besser sind.


----------



## toe (17. Juli 2012)

Hey ich hab vor ca. 3-4 Jahren aufgehört Buffed.de zu verflogen und ..die Frage wird hier bestimmt oft gestellt aber was machen denn Bernd, Benni, Marcel und Dan?

Danke schonmal ..auch wenn ich mir nich wirklich sicher bin ob das hier reingehört ^^


----------



## ego1899 (17. Juli 2012)

Hier gehört alles rein 

Ich nehme mal an die nutzen jede freie Minute um die Leute aus ihren zahlreichen Fanclubs zu besuchen...


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juli 2012)

omg





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m9GMrLgy4Mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gerade bei youtube den trailer gesehen - 90 minuten und davon sind 20 minuten story ^^


----------



## orkman (17. Juli 2012)

hmm jetzt nach neu installation von firefox geht wieder alles mit den smiley's ...dabei hatte ich 0 addons fuer FF  ...
irgendwie finde ich es komisch dass man hier solche xxx saetze schreiben darf ... da die unter 18 jaehrigen ja hier am tage alles trotzdem lesen koennen


----------



## ego1899 (17. Juli 2012)

Davon gibts nicht wenige. Batman, Avatar, Big Bang Theorie (LOL ), Twilight, Schlümpfe, Simpsons, Star Wars.... Ach die Liste ist endlos


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2012)

Bin mal Schlafen und mein Buch Ökofimmel von Alexander Neubacher lesen...sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> (LOL ), Twilight



still a bette lovestory as ^^

und wtf schlümpfe ? da explodiert mein kampf nur bei der vorstellung von ^^

naja bin mal offline gute nacht


----------



## ego1899 (17. Juli 2012)

Jo 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eYv3Yj6CMro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juli 2012)

ne das schau ich mir jetzt nicht an ^^

habe mir schon durch das brazers meme die kindheit ruiniert ^^

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/brazzers

naja jetzt wirklich off ^^

falls morgen zam eine herzattacke bekommt nachdem er den tread hier sah und wir gebannt werden war nett mit euch


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juli 2012)

nabend ihr streuner :3


----------



## Magogan (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo ... Was soll das Bild in deiner Signatur eigentlich darstellen?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nabend ihr streuner :3



Hi du Penner!


----------



## ego1899 (17. Juli 2012)

Mooooooin 

Na ich nehme mal an das is ein Teaser aus dem neuen Iron Man oder so


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hallo ... Was soll das Bild in deiner Signatur eigentlich darstellen?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-kdX8A0V-AQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2012)

OI OI!


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Aun (18. Juli 2012)

määäääähhääääääääää



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich beim betreten des audimax´heute


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juli 2012)

SCHNIIIEEEEF	oder so 	Aaaaabend!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. Juli 2012)

ja so sah ich aus beim erhalten der heutigen prüfung.
nur meinte ich dann nur noch so zu mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja endergebnis war



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2012)

Hab Bindehautentzündung 

Und das seit letzter Woche Dienstag ...


----------



## Magogan (19. Juli 2012)

00:10 Uhr, Zeit, um mal bei der Telekom anzurufen ...

Aber irgendwie geht keiner ran 

Oh, dieser Thread war auch schonmal besser besucht ...


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> 00:10 Uhr, Zeit, um mal bei der Telekom anzurufen ...
> 
> Aber irgendwie geht keiner ran
> 
> Oh, dieser Thread war auch schonmal besser besucht ...



Na ob das Call Center schon schläft? 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p8xaw1ce5Ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


So kühl...und herb


----------



## Magogan (19. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Na ob das Call Center schon schläft?
> 
> Gute Nacht!


Ich zahl doch keine 50 Euro im Monat, damit die schlafen können! xD

Hey, jetzt ist wer rangegangen  ... Und dann ist die Verbindung abgebrochen, bevor ich Tschüss sagen konnte ...

Und die Telekom hat mir schon wieder einen Cent zu wenig berechnet ... Sehr seltsam ... Es sollten eigentlich 49,95 &#8364; monatlich sein und auf der Rechnung stehen nur 49,94 &#8364; ... Das zweite Mal, dass das vorkommt ...

Und in 2 Jahren dann kommt wohl ein Schreiben, dass ich die zu wenig berechneten Cent plus Zinsen nachzahlen soll xD


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ccZ4eCOELAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nabend :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2012)

Olli DAMN UUUUUU 

Dann halt das hier..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zzdYxgSZztY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und nabend


----------



## H2OTest (19. Juli 2012)

Impressionen aus Stockholm  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nkhZD2zhUd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2012)

woah shikari. ich hab die version ewig net gehört, auch wenn ich tickets hab ^^
aber fergie die geile drecksau in diesen hosen und dazu auch noch slash, die wohl coolste sau der welt(chuck kann einpacken). *hier duschszene aus bb2 einfügen*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2012)

Slash war früher (und ist eigentlich auch jetzt noch) mein Vorbild, nur weiß ich jetzt, dass ich nie so gut Gitarre spielen werde wie er  

Aber mal ehrlich, Fergies Hintern ist... bombastisch


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2012)

ja wer will schon jlo´s aufgepumpten hintern. fergie reicht vollkommen. und die 2 zusammen. ich finds geil und bekomm wegen beiden das sabbern.

*mussideeentwickelnjoshduhamelausderweltzubringenunddasfergieaufmichsteht*


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2012)

ruhe butter. ich hab immer noch fergie im kopp, jaaaaa gibs mir ^^


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2012)

Ass so big need a lapdance





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BfSrammz17s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ruhe butter.



Wieso DDDDD:


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aEEHcunayGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


dafak


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juli 2012)

Das Lied mit dem Hasen ist toll wenn man Ollis Signatur dazu schaut. =)


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2012)

dafuq did i just hear....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=85OJAaTC5s8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Du hast es geschafft, ich heule um dich...


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2012)

un sonst so?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> un sonst so?



http://www.rainymood.com/

^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2012)

depri bin ich auch schon so sahnebudder


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> depri bin ich auch schon so sahnebudder



*shikari durchs die weiten des interwebs nen stubser geb*


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2012)

stay classy


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2012)

NO OLI I'LL FIND N KILL U

Und danke Sean


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

rainmood + 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HMnrl0tmd3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> rainmood +
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol wie Hammer^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

gibt auch irgendwo so campfire sound kommt auch noch ziemlich episcj


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z1nu_8IQd78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

man müsste alles auf eine website bringen !


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Hach ja... ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2012)

Spürt ihr es auch ?


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

die *ménage à trois* zwischen sean, oli und shikari ?


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pb6KV2DAd78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Was?


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2012)

also ich hör nur
scheiss aufnahme sry 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=szn7VrUzzmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



yeeehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2012)

OMG danke Olli :3

Und nein Kamsi, Olli und Sean machen die Amore unter sich aus


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> die *ménage à trois* zwischen sean, oli und shikari ?



bwahahahahaha herrlich. ja ich glaub die sind unzertrennlich ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Was für Amore?


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2012)

ach nu streite das nicht ab @ sean


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Da läuft nix zwischen Olli und mir. Ich bin Hetero ihr Nasen^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TKSG7SE9maM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alles nur Spaß Sean


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was für Amore?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=215pmeoUjcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Schwul ist cool & wer nicht merkt dass das spaß ist ,ist ne schwuchtel


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Da läuft nix zwischen Olli und mir. Ich bin Hetero ihr Nasen^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lL4L4Uv5rf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MXlAxKjD22M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MÄNNLICHKEIT un so


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schwul ist cool & wer nicht merkt dass das spaß ist ,ist ne schwuchtel



Na Ollischatz


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

wenigstens könnt ihr nicht schwanger werden beim sex ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2012)

Kamsi, zu viel.


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2012)

Schwanger wär mir lieber wenn man daran denkt was stattdessen passiert 

Ich geh ins Bett, gute Nacht!


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na Ollischatz



bby


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2012)

das schlimme ist, dass ihr an sonst was bei diesem thema denkt. 
ich gehöre nu nicht zur bildungsfernenschicht an und kann immer noch 1 und 1 zusammenzählen.
aber ihr passt gut zusammen ihr schwuckele  bwahahahahahahahaaaaaaa. so das musste mal nach 6 jahren ot lesen mal gesagt werden ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube ich geh auch schlafen, morgen kommt meine Freundin ausm Urlaub  

Tschö!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Olli und ich gehören einfach zusammen  Ich kauf uns ein Trampolin


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

?


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das schlimme ist, dass ihr an sonst was bei diesem thema denkt.
> ich gehöre nu nicht zur bildungsfernenschicht an und kann immer noch 1 und 1 zusammenzählen.
> aber ihr passt gut zusammen ihr schwuckele  bwahahahahahahahaaaaaaa. so das musste mal nach 6 jahren ot lesen mal gesagt werden ^^



Haha ich mag Frauen aber leider leider mehr 


Aber ich bin auch der Fan der platonischen Männerliebe


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Haha ich mag Frauen aber leider leider mehr



Wieso tust du mir das an


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso tust du mir das an



er hat nur gesagt das er frauen bevorzugt nicht das er männer ablehnt sean ^^

bzw steam blitzangebot defekt fuuu ^^


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Alles was ich tue ,tu ich für uns beide Sean ! 
& du wirst immer mein firefox bleiben


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alles was ich tue ,tu ich für uns beide Sean !
> & du wirst immer mein firefox bleiben






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alles was ich tue ,tu ich für uns beide Sean !
> & du wirst immer mein firefox bleiben





Btw meine Backen tun weh weil ich nicht aufhören kann zu grinsen vor glücklichkeit xDDDDDDDDDD Obwohl die Person die das verursacht hat off ist D:
Langsam gehts mir auf den Sack xD


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Btw meine* Backen tun weh* weil ich nicht aufhören kann zu grinsen vor glücklichkeit xDDDDDDDDDD Obwohl die *Person die das verursacht* hat off ist D:
> Langsam *geht*s mir auf *den Sack* xD



^^

jaja die backen vom grinsen ^^ eher die anderen backen


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Haha ja reicht jetzt auch 
& Kamsi soll aufhören Eifersüchtig zu sein ist ja kaum auszuhalten hier


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2012)

oh gott was habe ich da angestoßen ^^
ihr homophilen weltverbesserer ^^ bwahahahahaha


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> jaja die backen vom grinsen ^^ eher die anderen backen



Halt die Klappe Olli könnt mich nie so happy machen xD


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

los oli das challenge accepted meme ^^

*rofl*


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

true story 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wvtbDwhGo28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Meine Backeeeen xD


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Freut mich dich glücklich zu sehen


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Freut mich dich glücklich zu sehen



hahah


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Geht es um das Mädchen von dem du erzählt hattest ?


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Ich sag nix^^


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich sag nix^^



Hast du Lust mit mir durch zu machen ?


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Grad eh nix zutun xD


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Sehr schön mir ist nämlich langweilig as fuck 
Warte wohnst du eigentlich immer noch im schönen Münster ? Da kommt meine Ex Freundin her


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Klar wohn ich da immernoch, würd nie da wechziehen


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Klar wohn ich da immernoch, würd nie da wechziehen



Du bist aber nicht eins von den coolen Kindern die immer am Aasee chillen oder ? ... #


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Nein ich bin in meiner Wohnung. Allein xD


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Ist auch besser so ,asouzialeres gesindel als da findet man nicht mal in Hagen 
Meine Ex hat da jeden Tag gechillt..


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Ja da haste recht Aasee issn Hexenkessel xD


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Gehste eigentlich noch zur Schule?


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Nö mache jetzt FSJ


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

FSJ bockt aber meine Mama meinte so "Nö nach deinem Abi gehst du arbeiten oder studieren" & ich so "k" deswegen hab ich mich jetzt auch bei der Polizei beworben


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Wieso lässt du dich von deiner Mama so bestimmen^^


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Weil Polizei eigentlich auch mein Traumjob ist & ich zuhause wohne


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)




----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Also pass auf wenn du wieder auf Gangstertour durch Hagen bist ,bald bin ich Polizist & dann gibts auf die butze 
Wo machst du dein FSJ ?


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Behindertenwerkstatt der Alexianer


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

& da kriegste genug um mir Pizza zu bestellen ?


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Ich bestell dir keine Pizza xD


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Hey warte mal das hatten wir aber anders vereinbart 

Alter ich mach neben bei Chatroulette & da war so ein wierdes Mädchen außem Amiland das von mir was zu trinken wollte,aber was von mir persönlich & keinen Urin


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Na wieso hast du es ihr nicht gegeben?


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Weil sie in Amiland wohnt ?


Alter mein Buffed kommt grad nicht auf sein Leben klar -.-

 TRIPPS AND QUADS ON CHAN


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

xDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Suckt dein Buffed auch so hart ?


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Nö.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

irgendjemand ist sauer auf mich >_>
schreib mal was mir ist mega langweilig


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ture Story


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Omg ich ann nicht mehr ahahahah *lach*


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

xdddd DDDDd
haha


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juli 2012)

hahahahaxxxDDDXXX1222211111^^^^1111

Ihr wisst schon das ihr "manchmal" total die Nerds seit, oder? 



Olliruh schrieb:


> schreib mal was mir ist mega langweilig







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PYVTWo4akFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

BOAH ICH KOMM BEI YOUTUBE NICHT MEHR REIN WEGEN DIESES ABGEFUCKTEN GOOGLE ACOUNT FUCK OFF


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Wieso Nerds?


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

SCHMOR IN DER HÖLLE YOUTUBE
mein pw wurd also vor 3 Monaten geändert,soso


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juli 2012)

Naja erklär mir doch mal den Witz das kann doch jetzt nur einer wissen der sich tagtäglich diesen Mist reinzieht... ^^




Olliruh schrieb:


> BOAH ICH KOMM BEI YOUTUBE NICHT MEHR REIN WEGEN DIESES ABGEFUCKTEN GOOGLE ACOUNT FUCK OFF






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Die NUTTENSOHN HUREN EMAIL ZUM PW ZURÜCKSETZTEN KOMMT AUCH NICHT


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juli 2012)

Die haben doch schon Feierabend... 

Brauch auch keiner den Mist... Gaaaanz ruhig 

Youtube ist der Teufel! Google sowieso 


Grad wieder mal Mad Max im TV, ich frag mich warum das so als Klassiker gilt...


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Naja ich verfolge aber viele Youtube Channel die ich täglich wirklich gerne sehen würde & das geht ja nur mit Youtube Account & Android läuft ja auch nur mit Google Konto. 
Boah 3-5 Werktage bis ich wieder auf meinen Account zu greifen kann ? ok ich glaub es geht los


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

ka?


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juli 2012)

Naja aber wenn vor 3 Monaten dein PW geändert wurde scheinst du das jetzt ja nicht so oft zu nutzen oder?

Seitdem die das mit Goolge verknüpft haben nutz ich sowas nicht mehr...

Hat eigentlich jeder brav sein Webprotokoll bei Google gelöscht, oder werden eure Suchanfragen immer noch gespeichert? Macht der übrigens auch wenn man nicht eingeloggt ist 

http://www.chip.de/news/Letzte-Chance-Google-Webprotokoll-jetzt-loeschen_54731129.html


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Ich hab bei Youtube 2027 favoriten xD


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Ja hab ich & nein ich habe mein Passwort auch nicht geändert. Alter ich erwürg gleich jemanden.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

BIn mal schlafen, gute nacht ihrs


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

NOIN


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juli 2012)

Öhm ich ebenso... 

Am besten gehste auch pennen Olli...

Morgen wirst du aufwachen, die Sonne scheint, es duftet nach frischem Kaffee, du machst den Rechner an und hast dein Youtube-PW im Email-Postfach und alles ist Friede Freude Eierkuchen...
Einhörner hüpfen auf einer saftig grünen Weide direkt vor deinem Fenster, auf der das Tau glänzt und...

Ooooochhh.... Gute Nacht


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Na dann mach ich wohl mal zu für Heute


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2012)

Schon so spät?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2012)

HALLÖ


----------



## Zonalar (20. Juli 2012)

Tag leute, kennt ihr ein Free2Play MMO, wo ich meine Zeit verschwenden kann? such ein bissle abwechslung, leider finde ich keine gscheide auflistung gerade ._.


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juli 2012)

Spielverderber incoming  

Nabend. Drei Wochen Urlaub vor mir. Und ich glaube feste daran, die einzigen drei TAGE Sommer zu erwischen.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooobies & abend


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe, dass wir das "Matheproblem" jetzt gelöst haben


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass wir das "Matheproblem" jetzt gelöst haben


GZ!! Schien irgendwie resistent.


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Spielverderber incoming
> 
> Nabend. Drei Wochen Urlaub vor mir. Und ich glaube feste daran, die einzigen drei TAGE Sommer zu erwischen.



Ab Morgen bzw. Sonntag solls richtig gut werden, aber warten wirs ab.... ^^
Ende der Woche solls dann wieder zuende sein mit dem schönen Wetter. Man darf skeptisch bleiben....


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2012)

meinetwegen kanns bis donnertag so scheisse bleiben. keinen bock bei den angesagten 29° prüfung zu schreiben -,-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2012)

Mir ist das Wetter jetzt auch wurscht, urlaub ist vorbei, bald geht Ausbildung los .________________.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

ich liebe das wetter wie es grad ist richtig. dann ist das freibad nicht so voll. es ist schön warm & beim schwimmen wird man eh nass.


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juli 2012)

..


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2012)

ich hab grad einen sitzen und muss, nach meinem kurzen lachflash, sagen: mmoooooooaaaar


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2012)

Ich überlege immer noch, mit was ich den Caipirinha-Saft-Dingens da mischen kann... :/


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2012)

Was habt ihr nur immer mit eurem Alkohol? Ihr verliert dadurch doch nur eure Gehirnzellen xD


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5PWOnxe4FHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kumpel & ne Flasche Vodka hier ,der Abend kann kommen


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was habt ihr nur immer mit eurem Alkohol? Ihr verliert dadurch doch nur eure Gehirnzellen xD






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kMWFvScBVHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


lalalalala


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Nein ich glaube an das Prinzip der Gehirnzelloptimierung durch Alkohol. Wie bei einer Büffelherde sterben bei Angriff auch nur die schwachen Tiere. So optimiert man sein Gehirn auf ein vielfaches


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was habt ihr nur immer mit eurem Alkohol? Ihr verliert dadurch doch nur eure Gehirnzellen xD



Hmm, du bist gut in Mathe. Nun nahm ich fälschlicherweise an, auch in Chemie.
Kurzer, knapper Nachhilfeunterricht: was eignet sich zum Konservieren (wichtiger Zellen)?
Jupp! Alkohol (und vielleicht auch noch geräuchert *noch lang nicht aufgeraucht*)


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2012)

darauf brauch ich erstmal ne kippe, herrlich *pwntbyaufgeraucht*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2012)

Wo wir grad bei rauchen sind, bin jetzt schon ein Jahr wech von dem Mist


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich überlege immer noch, mit was ich den Caipirinha-Saft-Dingens da mischen kann... :/



Problem schon gelöst?
Anregungen dazu schnapp ich gern auf und Cocktailtipps gegenüber bin ich weitaus aufgeschlossener, als der Giftküche in der Kochecke (war ne nette Idee, nur nach drei Zutaten verliert sich mein Interesse.)


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

hier gibts absolut vodka citron,jelzin & eistee <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Problem schon gelöst?



Mh ne, weil ich auch zu wenig zum mischen habe. Cola, Bier, Grünen Tee oder Milch :/


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2012)

also fertiger caipi oder dieses non alk gelumpe vom aldi?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2012)

Ne fertiger. Ich misch das einfach mal mit Bier


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> vom aldi?



Woher das Zeug stammt, merkt man irgendwann eh nicht mehr. (Oder erst am nächsten Tag)
Mein Drink heute Abend: wie bei Olli (Vodka betreffend), nur mit Cola-Orangen-Plörre gemixt.


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

schmeckt das?
also eure beiden mischen?

was ich ja empfelen kann ist bier mit tzatziki.

ansonsten, außerhalb der kochecke:
40 g   Rohrzucker(grobe angabe)
  2   Limette(n), Saft   5 cl   Cachaca   2 dl   Wein, weiß   ¼   Limette in scheiben   Rohrzucker, nach Bedarf
danach ist dein tag gesichert ^^


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

extrem lecker


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2012)

Ich steh ja eher auf Zombie 

5 verschiedene Rumsorten (einer hat über 80 %)
und ein bisschen Saft

Man merkt wirklich nix, nach 2 Cocktails ist man aber gut durch ^^ Sollte  aber auch gut gemixt werden, selbst herstellen ist wohl sehr kostspielig.


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

ach stroh kann man immer strecken. 4 cl in ein kölschglas, und gut gekählte coke, gerne auch vanilla drauf. schmeckt sau legga und nach 4-5 gläsern gehste ab wien zäpfen ^^ 

selbst herstellen hat aber den preisvorteil, im gegensatz zur disko oder lounge


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> 2 dl Wein, weiß



Och nööö. Der weiße, der rote und der Sekt meiner bevorzugten Marke stand heute preiswert im Regal. Freixenet. Nur den roten mitgenommen, Zutaten ansonsten vorrätig. Aber morgen ist auch noch ein Tag und der ASS-Vorrat aufgefüllt.
Man sagt, bereits in der zweiten Woche Urlaub, respektive Ferien, ließe die Leistung des Gehirns nach. Ich habe DREI Wochen Urlaub vor mir (DREI DREI DREI .. ich kanns nicht oft genug sagen ... DREI). Da ist Vorsorge geboten. Über geeignete Konservierungsmaßnahmen sprachen wir bereits.

(Manchmal wünsch ich mir nen Bann hier auf Buffed. Ist wie ne Zwangsjacke .. man verletzt/blamiert sich nicht unnütz. Heute wäre der richtige Tag dafür.)


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

probier doch mal 1 (in worten EIN) glas mit dem roten. ich glaub zwar nicht dran aber vllt funzts. aber sei vorsichtig, der caipipunch knallt wirklich!
hmmm ich hab ab donnerstag frei ^^ soll ich mal hochradeln? 
besser als ass ist, wenn man nen kumpel mit lizens hat, der dir ne ladung 0,9% nacl am tag danach legt ^^ *muahahahahahahah*


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> besser als ass ist, wenn man nen kumpel mit lizens hat, der dir ne ladung 0,9% nacl am tag danach legt ^^ *muahahahahahahah*



Ooch, der zweite Tiefschlag heute. Ich kenne Apotheker, Kripobeamte und Anwälte (eher gut für die Nachsorge)... aber so jemand ist nicht dabei :-( Naja, drei [DREI DREI DREI - oh man, das ist wie Öl auf knirschende Fahrradketten] Wochen Zeit, zum Kontakte knüpfen. Mittagessen im städtischen Klinikum!


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Mittagessen im städtischen Klinikum!


oh gott in jeder kantine nur nicht da. ich habe 8 kh kantinen durch. omg sowas von grottig.

aber deine verbindungen sind doch super  gerade in der reihenfolge um mal etwas verschwinden zu lassen. inkl absicherung.
ok ich kenne nur: apotheker, und kripovize ( großonkel *yeeeehaaaaa* ). aber keine anwälte persönlich ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2012)

Bei uns kosten Strohrum-Getränke (der Zombie bspw.) 8 €, das geht eigentlich 

Naja, ich schau mal was ich aus dem Caipi Mist da noch raus bekomme


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

naja nen strohrum kost bei uns aufm land so um die 4 euro für nen 2 cl und 6 unter der hand für nen 4 cl ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> aber deine verbindungen sind doch super



Ja :-) Zweifelsohne. Der Apotheker hat Zugang zu schmerzlindernden Substanzen, um die sich normalerweise die Kripo kümmert. Die wiederum hat mehr 'lizenznonkonforme' Musik auf dem Player, als ich je zu sammeln wagte und die Rechtsanwältin bezeichnet sich als Peter Pan ... kein Stück erwachsen und derbe daneben.

Ich hab nur einmal den Apotheker um Rat gefragt. War nen Einweihungsgeschenk für die neue Bude. Die Kripobeamtin übernahm die Zeugenrolle bei einem Unfallflüchtigen, den wir gemeinsam gesehen haben, die Anwältin verlieh mir etwas Glanz bei einem eBay-Reinfall.
Alles in allem ... Schafspelz sitzt ganz gut.


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wow bist du böse 
aber das mit dem apotheker und der kripo kann ich nur bestätigen *gnihihihi* größerer internetangebotuser hab ich noch nie gesehen ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> aber das mit dem apotheker und der kripo kann ich nur bestätigen



Dann kennst du vielleicht auch den Jargon dort? Ölaugen, Südschweden? Ich schwanke zwischen political correctness und den tagtäglichen Erfahrungen meiner Kripofreundin. Ich mag nicht so abstumpfen.
Sehr einschneidende Erfahrungen lassen mich immer wieder aufbäumen: 1. ein dunkelhäutiger Mann kommt auf mich zu, als Neuköllnerin sträubt sich alles in mir, Teakwondoo-Ausbildung im Hinterkopf .... und er fragt ganz höflich nach einer Besetzerkneipe in Kreuzberg.
Nr. 2: Weißer und schwarzer Wachmann vor dem KDW. Ich frag nach einer Straße - den weißen. "I don´t understand". Der schwarze Wachmann erklärt mir in urbayerischem Dialekt den Weg dorthin.

Bin froh, mittlerweile in Potsdam zu wohnen. Der Türke ist der nette Typ aus dem Dönerladen. Der 'schwarze Mann' begrüßt mich täglich am Eingang zur Arbeit.


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

ajo nur allzu geläufig. nicht nur durch verbindungen mit der staatsmacht, ab und an hört man sowas auch im allgemeinen sprachgebrauch. 
tja alles ziemlich krank.
so brb eben meine nachbarin ins kh geleiten...... -,-


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. Juli 2012)

..


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

HALLO ASIAAAAAAAAAAAATE
full metal jacket auch besoffen der beste film der welt


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

omg olli bwahahahahahaha 

naja sie hat sich im nächtlichen versuch ein selbstgemachte corden bleu zu machen die ganze linke innenhand aufgesäbelt. was nimmt die auch ein scharfes keramikmesser. tzzzz angeschickerte weiber und messer. ihr hättet mal die 2 freundinnen sehen sollen... starr wie ne salzsäule und ohne plan.
ein glück hab ich immer verbandmaterial daheim.

resultat: flur vollgeblutet wie sau, mein eingang zugesuppt, die küche sieht aus wie dresden ´45, weil die dummen freundinnen im schrank nach verbandsmaterial suchen. und ich eiskalt madamé in die bahn gesetzt und die 3 km zur notaufnahme. 8 stiche und bis übermorgen auf station wegen fehlendem impfausweiß, der jetzt rübergefaxt werden muss. ololol krönender höhepunkt. das war die schnellste notaufnahme meines lebens, hat wohl alles keine 10 mnuten bis zum aufnehmen gedauert.
den verschreckten weibern hab ich kurz vor abfahrt noch 2 pullen sekt inne hand gedrückt. sie sollen doch bitte aussaufen und ausschlafen und morgen zur not bei mir klingeln. ( jaaaaa ich habe immer 2 flaschen sekt auf lage.... ziemlich unmännlich ich weiß )

oh wait. da war noch was. bekannter von meinem stoffliferanten hatte dienst: er liest den white dwarf ( omfg ich dacht die seuche wär ich los) und wartender freund seinerseits die letzte pcgames wow ausgabe.

so und nun wieder daheim bei den besten um weiter zu labern ^^

und bei euch so?


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

Ich will Schlafen aber sie ist noch on. 
Ich hab das Gefühl das ich morgen iwie fertig sein werde xD


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

wer ist denn "sie" 
naja anonymes ( ergo tonaus whatever). offline gehn hilft öfter mal. wenn sie denn weiß, dass du sehr am pc unterwegs bist. 

oder sitzt es in deinem zimmer?


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

Ich will ja nich offline gehen^^

Sie ist on, und ich geh erst schlafen wenn sie auch off geht


Hooray sie geht schlafen! Ich dann auch, gute Nacht!


----------



## Arosk (21. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5WXdVKCTK8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


rhabababababarbarbarbar


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

ich hab so nen derben lachflash @ arosk
ahhh wtf. herrlich

lol mom eben den gummitantentest durchführen. quali und stabi testen ftw ^^


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

nabend


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Morgen :3
Oh schwimmen im freibad bockt bei dem wetter


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2012)

Aböönd


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

hmm naja zum baden isses mir iwie zu lame, keine sonne und so


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Naja ist ja warm & nass wird man ja sowieso


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

so erstmal bier ausm kühli holen


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

bring mir auch mal eins

besonders geil weil unser freibad ein natur freibad ist mit 5er Klippe


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

joar so ne 5er klippe is was feines. haben wir hier in der nähe auch nur ist die 12 meter hoch und der see gut 30 meter tief ^^


----------



## Magogan (21. Juli 2012)

Weiß jemand, was man gegen so ein Ziehen im Bein machen kann? Ist in so nem Muskel drin das Ziehen ... Hab ich etwa Muskelkater? Oo


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

wo genau?


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> joar so ne 5er klippe is was feines. haben wir hier in der nähe auch nur ist die 12 meter hoch und der see gut 30 meter tief ^^



Ja aber das geile ist die 5er Klippe ist in einem schwimmbad drin.das ist so ein naturschwimmbad


----------



## Saji (21. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was man gegen so ein Ziehen im Bein machen kann? Ist in so nem Muskel drin das Ziehen ... Hab ich etwa Muskelkater? Oo



Dr. Dr. Prof. Saji rät zu Magnesium-Brausetabletten. Gibt es bei jedem örtlichen Discounter im Röhrchen. Einfach in Wasser auflösen und trinken. Hilft auch bei vermehrten Wadus crampfus, umgangssprachlich auch gemeinhin als Wadenkrampf bekannt.


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

hör nich auf diesen kurfuscher ^^


----------



## Saji (21. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hör nich auf diesen kurfuscher ^^



*grummel* Ich habe meine Arztzulassung legal bei Kik auf dem Grabbeltisch gefunden!


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Ibuflam


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

Hi Schatz!


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Hey Baby


----------



## Magogan (21. Juli 2012)

Die Waden tun weh ... Vor allem, wenn ich sie anspanne bzw. den Fuß strecke ...


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die Waden tun weh ... Vor allem, wenn ich sie anspanne bzw. den Fuß strecke ...



Krampf,Muskelfaserriss,Bänderdehnung ..
Mach Sportcreme drauf mehr kannste da eh nicht machen (außer wenns Krampf ist)


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hey Baby



Na wie gehts mein Süßer xD


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

bwahahahaha 1000 wege ins gras zu beißen. ololol


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Bei mir ist alles gut & bei dir honey ? 

Haha da sind auch viele Darwin Award verdächtige Tode bei


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hi Schatz!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ghxn38bX7w0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

bwahahahaha kamsi, ich lieg vor lachen


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UdaMt_ToUyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LarsW (21. Juli 2012)

´Nabend!
Baader-Meinhof Komplex auf WDR!Sehr genial!


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

den mussten wir damals inner schule schaun. ich konnt dem nichts abgewinnen. aber geschmäcker eben


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Gibt schlimmeres


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Gibt schlimmeres



Was denn?


----------



## Tilbie (21. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juli 2012)

sean kriegt man den rest von deinem avatar auch noch zu sehen ?


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juli 2012)

Gibt wenige gute deutsche Filme meiner Meinung nach, den zähle ich dazu kann man gucken...

Edit: Sharktopuss hab ich tatsächlich gesehen der war eigentlich ganz lustig wenn man auf Trash steht ^^

Lustig waren immer die selben Hai-Szenen wie er rumschwimmt weil sie sich nich mal das leisten konnten


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was denn?



Deinen neuen Avatar


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

das leben der anderen und auch der untergang fand ich zb richtig gut. gerade ersteren
auch knocking on heavens door und lammbock sind an sich gut


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sean kriegt man den rest von deinem avatar auch noch zu sehen ?


Danke, ich dachte ich sei der einzige der gleich daran denken musste


----------



## LarsW (21. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was denn?


 RTL?



ego1899 schrieb:


> Gibt wenige gute deutsche Filme meiner Meinung nach, den zähle ich dazu kann man gucken...



Das ist wohl so.
Elementarteilchen kann ich auch empfehlen.Das Leben der anderen.Der Untergang.
Teilweise auch ein paar Komödien.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

Den bekommt ihr nur mit Kopie des Persos zu sehen  Und schon gar nicht im Forum O_o


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Danke, ich dachte ich sei der einzige der gleich daran denken musste



ist ja doch ganz harmlos ^^

und ging ja durch googles bilderkennungsdienst ganz fix ^^


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das leben der anderen und auch der untergang fand ich zb richtig gut. gerade ersteren
> auch knocking on heavens door und lammbock sind an sich gut







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R0yKY_sIky4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


bester deutscher film (direkt gefolgt vom letzten luden)


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2012)

Aber die vorgeschlagenen Seiten sind böse


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

Iwie hab ich das gefühl das ich den Avatar iwann ändern muss  Ich lass es mal drauf ankommen.


----------



## LarsW (21. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8GkRqzYxEVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

kannst ja auch tyrande in lasziver pose nehmen ^^

mist jetzt hab ich mich selbst angeschissen, weil ich bock bekome meine lazoreule zu spielen....


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> kannst ja auch tyrande in lasziver pose nehmen ^^



Alextrazsa ist hübscher


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Iwie hab ich das gefühl das ich den Avatar iwann ändern muss  Ich lass es mal drauf ankommen.



ist doch nicht pornografisch 


ist halt fiktive kunst ^^

gibt ja auch diverse machimas von wow die fsk12 sind ^^ wie der hier 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2R1TAVB5Q_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Alextrazsa ist hübscher



Sylvannas ftw


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

....


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sylvannas ftw



OMG stimmt die hab ich ja ganz vergessen  
Ja Sylvanas ist die beste


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2012)

Der beste Charakter in der ganzen Warcraft Lore und die Verlassenen das beste Volk


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Jaina ? anyone ?


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Jaina ? anyone ?



zu viel unsexy kleidung


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Der *beste Charakter* in der ganzen Warcraft Lore



Das ist er hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> zu viel unsexy kleidung



Aber ein normaler Mensch o.O


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2012)

Jaina mischt überall mit, kriegt aber nix gebacken.  :I


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Aber ein normaler Mensch o.O



Das ist doch langweilig!


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

richtig! sylvanas führt effektive operationen. tyrande ebenso. jaina sitzt in ihrem turm und warten auf den prinzen ^^
außerdem sind es elfen mit dicken, ehm, *censored*


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jaina mischt überall mit, kriegt aber nix gebacken. :I



Sie hat Arthas gecockblocked


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2012)

War auch ein Fehler


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juli 2012)

jaina hat arthas in die friendzone geschickt ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

Meeediiiivh!


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> jaina hat arthas in die friendzone geschickt ^^



& he was all like "lol i will destroy the world bitch"

Arthas ist auch so ein Fall für "Das Modell & der Freak" oder "made" 
seltsames hobby & kein erfolg bei fraun dazu noch asozial


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQjlimIvx1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

arthas hatte ja auch lana´thel, die ihm was aussaugen konnte ^^


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alexandros Mograine!


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


lol^^
Was hab ich da nur ausgelöst...


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2BokAbMB-2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GyFRJMibMXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Viel Spaß^^


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VjGWm5ddfIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qX7ehxyYRQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juli 2012)

uralter klassiker von baron soosdom ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7oyw5G4shFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und hier ein gnom video ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evUo0XlWAVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> lol^^
> Was hab ich da nur ausgelöst...



da merkt man dass das hier halt doch ein wow forum ist & es auch immer sein wird


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

das deadmines video ist wohl eins der besten ever


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

nimm doch sexy hochinquisitorin weißsträne


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das deadmines video ist wohl eins der besten ever



Kann ich dir nur recht geben. Habs 4 Tage nachdem es auf Youtube stand gesehen  Echt Hammer


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2012)

Bin eigentlich der einzige hier der pserver spielt?^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich der einzige hier der pserver spielt?^^



WAT

Wie kannst du nur xD


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> da merkt man dass das hier halt doch ein wow forum ist & es auch immer sein wird



wenn wow so wie hier ausehen würde wärs cool ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JaeJazRjPgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Ich zock (dank meiner Ex) garnicht mehr


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2012)

Sorry, ich spiel halt gerne auf 3.3.5 All-GM servern


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

aso du bist also einer von der sorte, der arthas onehittet?


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

Reflox spielt nur auf so nem Server weil er sonst nix kann^^


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juli 2012)

sean deine sig braucht auch noch mehr elfen ^^


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Reflox spielt nur auf so nem Server weil er sonst nix kann^^



hmmmm ich brauche sogar cheats um in sims ein massacker anzurichten. ich bin so pöse ^^


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ist ja doch ganz harmlos ^^
> 
> und ging ja durch googles bilderkennungsdienst ganz fix ^^



google hat nen eigenen reverse image suchdienst? o.O



Aun schrieb:


> das leben der anderen und auch der untergang fand ich zb richtig gut. gerade ersteren
> auch knocking on heavens door und lammbock sind an sich gut



Naja abgesehen davon das Til Schweiger ein absolutes Antitalent ist was die Schauspielerei betrifft find ich die auch so ziemlich doof.
Die Welle war ganz ok, Anatomie, das Experiment... hm und mehr wollen mir da nich einfallen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sean deine sig braucht auch noch mehr elfen ^^



da hätt ich was ganz feines doch der schwarze balken wöre so groß das man nix mehr sehen würde xD


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g7mGo0_Sr84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> aso du bist also einer von der sorte, der arthas onehittet?



Näh, das Zeugs ist gesperrt. Aber man kann halt sachen spawnen, dadurch kann man auch besser Rpen und solche sachen. z.B. bau ich grad ne deutsche Gilde auf, und wir haben uns in Dunkelhain eingenistet. Da haben wir unsere mall und treffen uns auch dort.


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juli 2012)

Fast ne Woche ohne durchgehalten und nu doch wieder... Gnarf


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

wb schneemaus. ja buffed wirste nie wieder los ^^


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2012)

schneemaus kokst!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Juli 2012)

nabend, wow hier is ja was los


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pXy0EV-oaUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohrwurm seit 1 Woche ._.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Juli 2012)

besser als nen ohrwurm zu sonnem radio lied zu haben. mir ging den ganzen tag aufer arbeit der man in black soundtrack nicht aus dem ohr. -.-

und ich mag das lied nichtmal.


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2012)

http://www.allposters.ch/-sp/Silent-Hill-Poster_i7933666_.htm
oder 
http://www.allposters.ch/-sp/Silent-Hill-Poster_i8030220_.htm


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Fast ne Woche ohne durchgehalten und nu doch wieder... Gnarf



Deine Seele, jaaaah deine Seele! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4MucHYfkIlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Btw ich find echt nix von dem Kerl was ich in ne Sig packen könnte


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Kleines Arschloch auf RTL 2 D


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

jawoll inge du bist gemeint ^^


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> jawoll inge du bist gemeint ^^



Das ist auch so ein godtier film 

Der Opa ist so godlike


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> nabend, wow hier is ja was los



Ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Die ganzen Nerds die Samstag Abend nix besseres zu tun haben als hier rumzuhängen


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Die ganzen Nerds die Samstag Abend nix besseres zu tun haben als hier rumzuhängen



pfff ich geh nachher noch ins flowerpower und currywurst futtern


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Die ganzen Nerds die Samstag Abend nix besseres zu tun haben als hier rumzuhängen



Also bitte! Ich bin nebenbei auchnoch im Ts und farme Mats für Intfläschchen!


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2012)

Und ich chatte in Facebook mit der weiblichen Spezies also bitteschön


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wb schneemaus. ja buffed wirste nie wieder los ^^



Tz, im Forum war ich die ganze Zeit schon immer mal wieder, das ist auch nicht mein Problem.



Reflox schrieb:


> schneemaus kokst!



Nö.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und ich chatte in Facebook mit der weiblichen Spezies also bitteschön



smsen & fb 
Außerdem hab ich noch ne Freundin über Skype an der cam


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich noch ne Freundin über Skype an der cam



Screen or didn't happen!


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

sean du sack, das wollt ich schreiben


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2012)

Danke olli, du hast mich dran erinnert, dass ich mir ne Cam holen muss


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Danke olli, du hast mich dran erinnert, dass ich mir ne Cam holen muss



Haha kein Ding 
Bestimmt nur für chat roulette


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2012)

näh, da ist mir die menge an penissen zu hoch.

Aber ich mach ne seite auf nastybitchyreflox.com xD


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ve_7sH_5yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





lol das muss ich mir für den nächsten urlaub merken


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Warum hat das Forum eigentlich keine ID's pro Post wie ein anderes bekanntes imageboard ? 
Dann könnte man jetzt schöne Spiele spielen


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2012)

Rate my cock buffed



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

"Wenn ihr wert da drunter liegt sollten sie sich sorgen machen. Sie haben wahrscheinlich Hodenkrebs" 
genial der film


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

wie war das? 5 eimer?


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wie war das? 5 eimer?



1/2 Eimer & ein Mann kann so oft abspritzen wie er Jahre alt ist. Wenn nicht Zitat s.o


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Rate my cock buffed
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



4/5


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

ja ich war grad etwas abgelenkt ^^ daher die frage


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

"Wieso sind sie denn nackt?" "Wieso sind sie nicht nackt?" 

"Hätten sie lieber Krebs? Mal sehen was sich machen lässt" 

Ich lieg am Boden


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

"und hier kriegen sie nichts runter, weil sie vom fressen krank geworden sind" ich brech jedesmal ab


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Albert Schweizer Gymnasium ?! MOMENT IN WELCHER STADT SPIELT DER FILM=?


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> besser als nen ohrwurm zu sonnem radio lied zu haben. mir ging den ganzen tag aufer arbeit der man in black soundtrack nicht aus dem ohr. -.-
> 
> und ich mag das lied nichtmal.



das kommt daher weil pitbull einen klassiker vergewaltigt hat

original ist das hier





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yQUmA-F0rkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Albert Schweizer Gymnasium ?! MOMENT IN WELCHER STADT SPIELT DER FILM=?



Es gibt auch nur ein Albert Schweizer Gymnasium in deutschland.


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

Ich geh dann mal pennen. Nacht


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Es gibt auch nur ein Albert Schweizer Gymnasium in deutschland.



Naja ich kenn eins & das ist in Erfurt 

Ich bin auf dem Ricarda-Huch-Gymnasium 
Na wer weiß wer sie war ?


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2012)

Mehr Nac(+k -h)htelfen!


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

„Um ein tadelloses Mitglied einer Schafherde sein zu können, muß man vor allem ein Schaf sein.“




Na von wem ist das Zitat ?

Spielen wir doch Zitatraten (ohne Google)


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Einstein, dass is einfach, aber auch das einzige von dem was ich kenne...

Ach nee und: 

*Zwei Dinge sind unendlich: Das Universum und die Dummheit der Menschen. Aber beim Universum bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher.*


So aufgepasst, is aber schwer und bestimmt auch nich googlebar:

*"Fußball ist wie Balett, wer die meisten Tore schießt gewinnt." xD
*

Das kommt jetzt genau richtig mir is so laaaaangweilig ich glaube ich esse gleich nur aus Langeweile...


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Ja komm godmode hier oder was ?


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2012)

Mehr Explosionen, wir brauchen mehr Explosionen!


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Haha cool das is wirklich nich über Google zu finden 
Wird allerdings dann problematisch zu beweisen das das stimmt, aber ich schwöööre


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
?


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Lul wat?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Lul wat?



da haste explosion 




ego1899 schrieb:


> Haha cool das is wirklich nich über Google zu finden
> Wird allerdings dann problematisch zu beweisen das das stimmt, aber ich schwöööre



i'm mad boah kein plan 

"Ich hätte mir die Haare gewaschen."


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> da haste explosion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde zu Michel Friedmann passen, aber der isses wohl kaum... Mesuth Özil? 
Kein Plan.

Mein war übrigens Reiner "Calli" Calmund der erste...


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2012)

Moah der Handelschannel ist mal wieder voller Kiddes -_-


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Würde zu Michel Friedmann passen, aber der isses wohl kaum... Mesuth Özil?
> Kein Plan.
> 
> Mein war übrigens Reiner "Calli" Calmund der erste...



Felix Magath zu Kloppo nachdem Derby


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2012)

Bin mal schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaafennnn <3


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Ich schließ mich an :3


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Och ihr Mumus... Dann guck ich mir jetzt Prometheus an und freue mich auf meine bald eintrudelnde Pizza.
Naaaaacht


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

aber prometheus läuft doch noch garnicht im kino. und ist im netzt nur in shit quali verfügbar... wer tut sich sowas freiwillig an


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Joa wer kann denn auch Nachts um 2 ins Kino gehen? 

Joa das habe ich auch festgestellt, hab aber auch schon schlimmeres gesehen ^^
Englisch is mir auch lieber und die arabischen Untertitel kann man ignorieren, aber hab mich dann doch entschieden lieber zu warten... Glaub nämlich das is seit langem mal wieder was, was mich nich maßlos enttäuscht.
Ich kann mich seit Tron an keinen Film erinnern an dem ich nix zu meckern hatte...


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2012)

was up?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Heute : How 2 kill Aun :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß wieder, wo ich genau gestern Abend überall war und mir ist nicht mehr schlecht, daher alles supi


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2012)

dafür müssen wir glaube ich noch eine stunde warten :/


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

pfff ich hab 104% avoidance. viel spaß


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v-UKQanYk8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Ich schlage vor wir stellen Aun eine miese Falle welche Freibier & Pizza beinhalten sollte.


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> pfff ich hab 104% avoidance. viel spaß



ich bin magier


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich bin magier



Es ist 4tune


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2012)

richtig


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Haste die Runde gegen Happy Beckmann schon gesehen ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Heute hat 4tune leider kein fortune


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2012)

Aböönd


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2012)

der beat ist grausam xD


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

ich glaub das war absicht


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2012)

aber beckmann hätte gewinnen sollen. Er hat n cooleren Featuregast xD


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> aber beckmann hätte gewinnen sollen. Er hat n cooleren Featuregast xD



Häßliche Tür ? Passt zu Beckmann. Häßlicher Schrank,häßliche Wand & ein Buch wie schreib ich einen Billig reim & da eine Anleitung zum behindert sein ;


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2012)

Hallöle ihr Knuffies


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo Konov , Hallo Sahnebutter


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2012)

wuff


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)




----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2012)

grrrr


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo Asiate 
Btw haben wir eigentlich nen Asiaten hier in den Schwärmern ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

huehuehue


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> huehuehue



das ist brasilien


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juli 2012)

Meine Frau Mama hat mich vorhin dezent daran erinnert, dass sie und mein Dad nächsten Samtag 40sten Hochzeitstag haben. Wie es das Schicksal so will, feier ich alljährlich drei Monate später meinen Geburtstag. Ich bin ein 'Drei-Monats-Kind'. Nun kann man sich leicht ausrechnen, an welch hässliches Jubiläum meine Mutter mich damit unwillkürlich erinnerte.

Man ist so alt, wie man... bla bla bla. Die Zeit verrinnt dennoch. Boah, Depri zum Urlaubsbeginn.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Eine weitere Zahl vor der 0 ? 

Ich bin ein Valentiesgeschenk  
Wie soziemlich alle Kinder die im November geboren sind


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend ihr Bananenliebhaber


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

REFLXLXLXLXLXLXLXLXLX


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

SHIKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKRI


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2012)

WASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSER TEST !


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

olli


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

oli pls...


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Valentiesgeschenk



Erinnert mich an meine Kollegin. Mein Büro wurde mit neuen Möbeln ausgestattet und ich habe mich währenddessen in das Büro einer Kollegin im Schwangerschaftsurlaub zurückgezogen. Ich blättere in ihrem Tischkalender und exakt neun Monate vor Geburtstermin war der Eintrag "Dirk Geburtstag" zu lesen ;-)

Und ja, ich 'nulle' mit ner schäbigen 'vier' davor


----------



## Ogil (22. Juli 2012)

OMG! 40! Hahaha! *will sich auch mal jung fuehlen*


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Omg 17 qq


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

Die Seniorenecke ist dahinten


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

30 wär ja noch im Rahmen, aber 40... Ein hartes Brot auf jeden Fall


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

13 ihr Ollen <:


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

Fast 12!

okay, heute wieder die Frage:

http://www.allposters.ch/-sp/Silent-Hill-Poster_i7933666_.htm

oder

http://www.allposters.ch/-sp/Silent-Hill-Poster_i8030220_.htm


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Pyramid Head!


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2012)

Moah da is man mal kurz aus Forum und es is scho ne seite weiter xD


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

hmmm nachtschwärmer sollte für leute unter 20 geschlossen werden. aber damn dann würde man sich hier ja nur noch intellektuell über quantenmechanik und den sinn des lebens unterhalten


btw kinners. ich warte immer noch auf den anschlag


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Naja du siehst ja auch mit was für nem Inhalt...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Mimimi


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hmmm nachtschwärmer sollte für leute unter 20 geschlossen werden. aber damn dann würde man sich hier ja nur noch intellektuell über quantenmechanik und den sinn des lebens unterhalten



Dann könnt' ich ja den rest meines Avatars hier posten xD


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Kommt heute noch ein guter Film & @ Aun : Nein geh sterben


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2012)

aber bitte nach geistigem alter ...


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

btw hab doch mal vor ner weile nach nem bild von nem tier mit übelst vielen zähnen gefragt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> 30 wär ja noch im Rahmen, aber 40... Ein hartes Brot auf jeden Fall



Blöderweise verhalten sich 'Alter' und 'hartes Brot' nicht ambivalent ... je mehr Jahre auf dem Zähler, umso schwerer wird es mit dem Brot. Zähne (die, die nicht mehr die eigenen sind) und so, nä?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Blöderweise verhalten sich 'Alter' und 'hartes Brot' nicht ambivalent ... je mehr Jahre auf dem Zähler, umso schwerer wird es mit dem Brot. Zähne (die, die nicht mehr die eigenen sind) und so, nä?



meine mama wird dieses jahr auch 40 
früher waren für mich alle älteren frauen grundsätzlich 37 ,die meisten haben sich geschmeichelt gefühlt


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Blöderweise verhalten sich 'Alter' und 'hartes Brot' nicht ambivalent ... je mehr Jahre auf dem Zähler, umso schwerer wird es mit dem Brot. Zähne (die, die nicht mehr die eigenen sind) und so, nä?



Ich dachte immer in dem Alter lässt man sich schon alles vorkauen 
Naja dann musst du auf Flüssig-Brot umsteigen, aber große Mengen davon könnten auf Dauer auch negative Begleiterscheinungen mit sich führen


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2012)

Ich bin 27 und hab schon mit über 30 jährigen Frauen geflirtet 

Sind mir oft sogar lieber als irgendwelche 20jährigen Facebook Suchtis mit überschaubarer Lebenserfahrung. Da kann man sich schlechter unterhalten ^^


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich bin 27 und hab schon mit über 30 jährigen Frauen geflirtet
> 
> Sind mir oft sogar lieber als irgendwelche 20jährigen Facebook Suchtis mit überschaubarer Lebenserfahrung. Da kann man sich schlechter unterhalten ^^



sign muss gestehen, dass ich mit meinen 27 auch auf ältere stehe, ausnahmen natürlich vorhanden. meine letzte freundin war auch 33


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> meine letzte freundin war auch 33


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Sind mir oft sogar lieber als irgendwelche 20jährigen Facebook Suchtis mit überschaubarer Lebenserfahrung. Da kann man sich schlechter unterhalten ^^



Jaja, damals in Stalingrad wars auch nicht leicht was? 

@Sh1k4

Vielleicht wars ne MILF


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> früher waren für mich alle älteren frauen grundsätzlich 37 ,die meisten haben sich geschmeichelt gefühlt



Für mich war Ü35 eine Generation, die kein eigenes Leben besitzt, die nur funktioniert. Aus, vorbei. Arbeit, Einkaufen, Abendbrot, Tatort, Schlafen, Aufstehen, Arbeit....
Als mein Opa 40 wurde, hat er seine Terrasse neu gemacht. Und ich - vier Jahre alt - sagte zu ihm "warum machste denn das? stirbst doch sowieso bald". Den Satz hat er sich gemerkt, bis er im Alter von 80 Jahren starb (R.I.P.). Ich war sooo naiv. Opa=alt=bald sterben.

Zum Glück verschiebt sich das Bild von 'alt sein' kontinuierlich. Aber das Erschrecken vor der 40 bleibt (bei mir).


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Vielleicht wars ne MILF



I know, ist mir auch kurz danach eingefallen <:

Naja jedem seine Liebe, egal welches Alter. Meine Freundinnen waren bisher IMMER jünger als ich, meine jetzige 2 Jahre JÜNGER (also 11 Jahre alt  )


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte mal was mit ner 21 Jährigen 
Ansonsten bleibts bei meinem jetztigen immer +/- 1


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2012)

... was ist besser als eine 21 jährige?


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> meine jetzige 2 Jahre






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hahaha pwnt.


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

Eine 28jährige! ... Die mal niemals haben wird....

okay die 21jährige


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2012)

Ihr immer mit euren MILFS ^^

Wenn jetzt ne Frau 33 ist und ich 27, dann ist das zwar ein Stück auseinander aber wenns perfekt passt und sie optisch jetzt auch nicht grad aussieht wie ne Karre Mist, warum nicht?

Ich muss schon gestehen, dass ich auf 20jährige junge Knackärsche verzichten kann, wenn die Frau etwas älter ist und dafür umso mehr in der Birne hat.
Denn sonst ist es doch eh nur ne Fickbeziehung und aus dem Alter bin ich ehrlich gesagt raus. Oder anders ausgedrückt, es reizt mich nicht mehr.

Ich weiß, Olli und Co. müssen halt noch rumprobieren


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ... was ist besser als eine 21 jährige?



2x 1 Jährig ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Ach komm Aun, das wär nun ein wenig awkward


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Rumprobieren passt


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Made my day


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

das ist awkward, weil du es so geschrieben hast ^^


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Wer sagt das man mit Anfang 30 nich genauso knackig sein kann? 

Für mich war früher auch alles alt was über 30 war, aber da ich mittlerweile nen Haufen Leute kenn, auch im Clan, die schon in den 40ern sind haben sich die Grenzen bei mir auch ein wenig verschoben...
Auch weil ich selber auf die 30 zugehe, langsam aber sicher...


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juli 2012)

Ich würde mich zu gern in 20 Jahren mit euch nochmal über das Thema unterhalten. Aber dann  knacke ich die 60 und ihr 40er seit alle dumme, lebensunerfahrene Kücken für mich


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ... was ist besser als eine 21 jährige?



True Story! Das Stimmt für das Alter von 16-99!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Dann lies dann Satz nochmal, dann merkste, dass ich mit den 2 Jahren den Altersunterschied meinte, ich bin 20 und sie ist 18

= 2 Jahre Altersunterschied.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Kann es sein das ich momentan der jüngste der rasselbande hier bin ?


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kann es sein das ich momentan der jüngste der rasselbande hier bin ?



Ja, mein Süßer!


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich würde mich zu gern in 20 Jahren mit euch nochmal über das Thema unterhalten. Aber dann knacke ich die 60 und ihr 40er seit alle dumme, lebensunerfahrene Kücken für mich



Daraus schließe ich, du bist junge 40


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

willst nen lolli?
ja biste


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

Sagt was ihr wollt, die hübscheste Frau der Welt bleibt Ariana Grande 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sagt was ihr wollt, die hübscheste Frau der Welt bleibt Ariana Grande



Ist die nicht erst in meinem Alter ?


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

Ich bin 17 mein Freund


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Reflxlxl nicht die Diskussion...


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juli 2012)

..


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Reflxlxl nicht die Diskussion...



Ich habe gerade eine Diskussion beendet! Ariana > all


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Oh genial 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


miley cyrus ist immer noch insta booner


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

kinners plz. keep your erection....


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> NEIN NEIN NEIN (<--- Achtung, Rudeltiere.... Da, noch mehr ---->) NEIN NEIN. NOCH nicht! Ich nehme aber Ende Oktober eure Mitleidsbekundungen entgegen.



Na so gesehen bestätigt sich doch mal wieder, dass sich nix ändert, nur weil die erste Zahl größer wird.
Jedenfalls konnte ich von 19 auf 20 genausowenig Änderung feststellen, wie es von 29 auf 30 sein wird, sollte ich bis dahin nicht von einem LKW überrollt werden.

Bei 39 auf 40 wird es nicht anders sein


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

hide yo wifez ,hide yo kidz ,hide you erectionz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Sry aber 1. meine Freundin > all und 

2. Jessica Nigri > all



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 Natürlich ist jede Frau auf ihre Weise schön...


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juli 2012)

furries ? dafuq ?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

hübschestes mädchen das ich kenne öhhh wird wohl immer noch meine ex freundin sein


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sagt was ihr wollt, die hübscheste Frau der Welt bleibt Ariana Grande



Ähm....


NEIN

Schönste Frau ist mein avatar xDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

für sean bin ich die hübscheste


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ähm....
> 
> 
> NEIN
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



and now gtfo


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> für sean bin ich die hübscheste







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ghxn38bX7w0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

NOREFLXLXLXLLLLXLXLL JUST NO!

Olli wo ist die GIF vom süßen Mädel da, weißte ?


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> and now gtfo





Wahhh Bauxxxxi

Die ist auch so ein neureiches Phänomen was ich nie verstehen werde


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> NOREFLXLXLXLLLLXLXLL JUST NO!
> 
> Olli wo ist die GIF vom süßen Mädel da, weißte ?



Das hier?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=01_pcxFpHoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

Olli posin' with ma gif


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Na so gesehen bestätigt sich doch mal wieder, dass sich nix ändert, nur weil die erste Zahl größer wird.


Nö, ändert sich nichts. Lediglich die spontansten Gedanken zum jeweiligen Geburtstag.
Ist es beim 20sten noch: ":-) Yessssss!" (ok, war bei mir der 21ste. Damals in New York und ich habe sonstewie stolz meinen Ausweis vorgezeigt, der mich legitimierte, Alkoholika für meine Party zu kaufen).
Beim 30sten dann etwas nüchterner: "Hm nja, so schlimm ist´s gar nicht. PARTYYYY!!".
Beim 40sten wohl eher: "WTF!!!!!"



> sollte ich bis dahin nicht von einem LKW überrollt werden.



Davor mögest du bewahrt sein!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Ok gut jetzt mit den Weibern. Anderes Thema


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> miley cyrus ist immer noch insta booner



Ich dachte das wäre nur was für 12 jährige Mädchen, wieder was gelernt...


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Beavis & Butt-Head ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Die ganzen GIFS machen meinen Browser langsam :/


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die ganzen GIFS machen meinen Browser langsam :/



worth it


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für dich Shikak


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Was würden wir nur ohne das Internet machen...

... wahrscheinlich sinnvolleres 

Für Reflex:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juli 2012)

Oh nööö, vor meiner Tür hat ein Rettungswagen gehalten :-(
Ich mag sie alle hier im Haus.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Oh nööö, vor meiner Tür hat ein Rettungswagen gehalten :-(
> Ich mag sie alle hier im Haus.



vllt wegen dir. ich meine du kommst jetzt langsam in das alter wo sich rundfahrten nur zum gucken auch lohnen


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> [...]



Wer ist das denn und wieso hast du das Bild jetzt als sig?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

itz me


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht is der wegen dir da. Es hat sich rumgesprochen das du bald 40 wirst da wollten sie auf Nummer sicher gehen das du noch fit bis


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Das ist Olli mit Make Up.


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wer ist das denn und wieso hast du das Bild jetzt als sig?



Das ist Tabby und ich hab sie als Sig weil sie auf dem gleichen Level steht wie Ariana :3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D337sh2iLwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2012)

WTF


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

ADHS hab ich auch. THATS ME


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2012)

*Schnurr und an Olii reib*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Probably illegal ?


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juli 2012)

..


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Probably illegal ?



wenn oli und sean beide gleich alt sind nicht


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Schnurr und an Olii reib*



*über kopf streichel & hinter ohr kraul*


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juli 2012)

heiratet und zieht endlich zusammen das geht ja garnicht mehr was hier abgeht ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wenn oli und sean beide gleich alt sind nicht



Made my day 

Ich meinte die Kleine da (nein nicht Olli)


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> *über kopf streichel & hinter ohr kraul*



*Olli über die Backe streich*


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Uuuhhh das wird mir hier zu unheimlich mit euch ich geh lieber. Gute Nacht und so


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juli 2012)

total verdorben die jugend ^^


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Olli über die Backe streich*



Alter jetzt wirds wierd


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Olli über die Backe streich*



still a better lovestory as twilight


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Danke Aun. Das hatte ich gesucht.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2012)

*lach*


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Made my day
> 
> Ich meinte die Kleine da (nein nicht Olli)



Tabby? Ne ich glaub sie ist 18. Wenn nicht, mich gehts nicht an, ich bin 17! HATERZ GUNNA HATE


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Kamsi stop being jelly


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juli 2012)

dann macht die sich ja strafbar wenn sie dich verführt ^^


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

gibt auch noch ne steigerung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

9gag ew


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Hat meine Recherche auch schon ergeben Reflääääx  

Normal entspricht sie ja meinem Typ (Blond - das wars), nur schaut sie schon arg jung aus.


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> dann macht die sich ja strafbar wenn sie dich verführt ^^



Ich hasse das Gesetz ;_;

@Aun

9fag? LE LE LE LE LE LE LE ME GUSTA LOL LE LE LE


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

man ich hab einfach das erste davon genommen. mir doch egal was von 9gag oder sonst woher auf gaygle verlinkt wird


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kamsi stop being jelly



http://www.trendsocke.de/homo.html


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Reflx und Oli sind Hipster




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

16% sorry sean


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

Hipster? Hättest wohl gerne!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was hat das mit dem Dreieck zu bedeuten?^^


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Das Dreieck ist alles & nichts.


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

beide in einem bild ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juli 2012)

damit der tread von den ostrogenen von oli und sean mal gesäubert wird ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DAQ8J7vDy4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rzLYuW0JG9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

9gag ist viel besser als -zensiertweilhierverboten-

In jeder Hinsicht


----------



## Olliruh (23. Juli 2012)

lol dein le ernst ?me gusta lol true story


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das Dreieck ist alles & nichts.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

know your meme und blogs sind teilweise aber besser

weil 9gag wird immer mehr zur dramatischen seite


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Yes Olli, ernster geht nischt.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Juli 2012)

9gag ist der größte cancer des internets


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

lol trollface fuuu


----------



## Magogan (23. Juli 2012)

Ich habe:

Mini-Backofen
Pfanne

Ich will: Eine Bratwurst braten oder grillen, sodass man sie essen kann

Der Mini-Backofen hat keine extra Grill-Funktion ...

Soll ich eins von beiden nehmen und wenn ja was - oder soll ich einen Elektro-Grill für 24 Euro kaufen?


----------



## Olliruh (23. Juli 2012)

Einweg Grill von der Tanke


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe:
> 
> Mini-Backofen
> Pfanne
> ...



Hau sie in die Pfanne.....


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Magogan man kann ne Bratwurst problemlos im Backofen machen auch ohne Grillfunktion, hab ich früher auch nich geglaubt aber geht wunderbar, kein Unterschied...


Edit: Naja ok, is dann halt ne Backwurst 

Pfanne wäre halt schneller, allerdings mehr zum sauber machen...


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. Juli 2012)

..


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

wer eine bratwurst brät hat ein bratwurst bratgerät

bzw sean und oli sind so still und nicht mehr im tread - haben die sich jetzt ein zimmer genommen ?


----------



## Olliruh (23. Juli 2012)

Nein ist schon spät & ich hab mega hunger


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Das ganze gerede mit den Würsten hat sie auf andere Gedanken gebracht scheinbar...


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Nö ich hör sie nicht. Die sind woanders.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Reflox why u so hipster like ?

I mean c'mon...


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das ganze gerede mit den Würsten hat sie auf andere Gedanken gebracht scheinbar...



böse kopfbilder ganz böse ^^


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Im Spaghetto-Ghetto gibts keine Hipster, merk dir das!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Im Spaghetto-Ghetto gibts keine Hipster, merk dir das!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

jeder, der die dolan scheisse benutzt is ein hipster


----------



## Olliruh (23. Juli 2012)

Over and out 




dir auch gute nacht sean kochanie :*


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6-j8D_nwaFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das original ist eh tausend mal besser als dieser blöde dolan meme


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4, lass mich dir erklären wie ich wirklich bin...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9iSi0IS3cyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> jeder, der die dolan scheisse benutzt is ein hipster



*press F5 "Gefällt mir"-Button bis ich neben meinem Nachbarn im Krankenhaus liege*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

but shika actualy is dolan. 

it's legit! Und Leute regen sich künstlich darüber auf, ist doch toll. Genau so wie der MLP Mist da.

Bin auch ma pennen, tschüss ihr Hipsterkinder


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

reflox wollteste mich net bei skype annehmen?


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

naja ich geh auch mal. gn8 folks


----------



## Olliruh (23. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0PP4iudr6p8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hier ne kleine Anleitung


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Gud Nait Dolan

@sean Hab ich, aber bin grad aufm Netbook on, welches kein Skype hat =/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Gut Nait Reflx
Gut Nait Aun
Gut Nait Gobby

Gut Nait ppl.

und Sahnebutter adde ma xxx.crysis.xxx (ja alter name )


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> MLP Mist



die remixes sind cool gemacht ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9czZ99HkzL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NblF_xjuFjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Nachti ihr Penner!


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9d89O3QtDGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gute Nacht Gringos


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

gerade auf seans profil gewesen und musste gleich an 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yTOUqsD1JMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



denken ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. Juli 2012)

Reflox, deine Sig erinnert mich unweigerlich an 'blond und blöd'. Ich bin viel 'blonder' als die Frau in der Sig und habe nun erhebliche Selbstzweifel. Ich kann mich nicht mal entscheiden, was ich jetzt esse, obwohl das Ausmaß des Hungers auf eine Entscheidung drängt.
Vielleicht kommt es auch nur auf die Länge der blonden Haare an. Da hab ich einiges gut nach dem letzten Frisörbesuch. Pflegeleichte 2cm auf dem Kopf. Was ich jetzt essen soll, weiß ich aber noch immer nicht.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

verrückt =/= dumm


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

ich bin mal offline - baba


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> verrückt =/= dumm



Sagt sich so einfach, wenn man nicht selbst (weiblich und) blond ist  

Mittlerweile habe ich mich zu einem Nachtmahl durchringen können. Ein Toast mit Zwiebeln und eins mit Orangenkonfitüre. Passt nicht zusammen, schmeckt nicht zusammen. Für den ersten Urlaubstag aber ganz ok. Ich muss mich noch reinfinden.


----------



## Saji (23. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> verrückt =/= dumm



Eigentlich heißt es ja "gotta catch 'em all" und nicht "let's eat 'em all". o.O


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Juli 2012)

Hab interessanterweise auf unserem Dachboden auch schon ne Pokemon Karte mit Bissspuren gefunden. o0


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

*FIRST!*


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

*ZWEIT0R
*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

*DRITTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR IN PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINK*


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

ihr seid doch alles gaylords! (rflx,ego,wasser,sahne. letzteren 2, die übelsten der sorte...)


@ aufgeraucht. toast mit ziebeln kommt gut in verbindung mit pfeffer und muskat.
ist quasi wie mit nem harzer käse. nur eben ohne käse.

ansonsten. schnelles toast uasm backofen:
wurst, käse (die fettung statt butter kommt von allein), bei nem solo ofen: 7 minuten bei (220° bei mir). dann vllt noch catsup oder missippi bbc drauf und dann: JAMJAMJAM


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

und wer in pink schreibt ist der größte...


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Ich spiel niewieder irgendein Pokemon spiel nein nein Q _Q


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2012)

@ aun stirb, nur weil du nicht weißt was wahre liebe ist und sie auch nie erfahren wirst !

an den Rest *küsschen werf*


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

pfff.
nicht öffentlich spielen. dann wirst auch net als verweichlichter, homo typus, bezeichnet.


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2012)

Abeeend


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Moin xD


----------



## Magogan (23. Juli 2012)

240W Stromverbrauch beim Fernsehen hab ich Oo

Etwas weniger als beim Spielen am PC


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

*Aun ist ein Doppelpooooster!!!!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Patrick <3*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> und wer in pink schreibt hat den größte...



fix'd


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2012)

der 4, ninjakrieg hat begonnen :3


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


>



Deine Sig ist so toll :3

Btw wahre Künstler schreiben rechtbündig xD​


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

*Alle die nicht pink schreiben sind uncool!

@sean danke :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Magogan (23. Juli 2012)

Habt ihr irgendwas genommen?


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Wo ist mein Ollischatz? ​


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2012)

Ich mag mitte und Lila aber lieber <3
​


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

alles abhängige!


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

*Nein uns gehts wundabaaar*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Olli hat n Date, sorry sean


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> der 4, ninjakrieg hat begonnen :3



Hat sich ja auch gezogen wie Kaugummi bis dahin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Boa Ego net so hell >.<


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

da fehlt die interpution!


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2012)

anfang geguckt,als filler deklariert und weiter 

das grün ist auch toll


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Olli hat n Date, sorry sean



Noin 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

WEISS IS AUCH TOLL


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> WEISS GIBTS AUCH





Am besten ist es immernoch alle Farben zu nehmen!
You don'
t say?


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2012)

http://www.imagesload.net/img/augenkrebs.gif

disco disco party party !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Pink or nothin...!


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vrphLUWZv3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dafuk...?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Dolan iz evrywer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Juli 2012)

weil Rock auch so schlimm ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Black Metal suckzzz


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lol'd so hard


----------



## Olliruh (23. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Schaaaatz :3


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

WOOOOOHOOOOO!

Delta Force auf Kabel 1, gerade angefangen. Chuck Norris bumst sie alle!!!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Juli 2012)

Yay! Regenbogenschrift!!! :3


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

tntfilm - interview mit einem vampir ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Yay! Regenbogenschrift!!! :3



Wtf^^

Gnihihihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=79ULVD91Vrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

NOOOOO wie hat er das gemacht? 

GOGOGO SAG SAG SAG PLLLIIIIEEEEääääääZZZZEE


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

WAT TE FU SEAN ?!


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> WAT TE FU SEAN ?!


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Danke das bekomme ich jetzt nicht mehr ausm Kopf ... oh gawd.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XXCY8HPFgv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich brech ab, ich kann nichtmehr xD


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Danke das bekomme ich jetzt nicht mehr ausm Kopf ... oh gawd.



Mein oder sein Gif^^

Jetzt wird noch besser: Afk, Schwert polieren


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Challengeverlierer!


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

pwnt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Sowohl als auch, bin doch auch nur ein Mann


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

naja ich geh mal schlafen. ich habe noch eine prüfung zu bestehen


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

man sollte eintritt verlangen im nachtschwärmer bei dem programm das ihr liefert ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha macht mir Angst o0


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Ich wusste das ihr so denkt, aber mein schönes Falchion brauche eine neue Ölung mit Kamelienöl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Klappe Reflox xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Das wird ja immer perverser hier, jetzt auch noch ne Ölung ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hab ich mit meinem Bokken wohl verloren. :/


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sean 1:0 Ponies


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das wird ja immer perverser hier, jetzt auch noch ne Ölung ?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uA6PlCBe-jA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Ja Kamsi das war auch mein erster Gedanke


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> titten 1:0 Ponies



fixed ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Die ist heiss :3



Kamsi schrieb:


> fixed ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Juli 2012)

Wie stehts mit Paintball?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letzter post heute, hab Frühschicht. : (


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Was für ein Käse gerade bei Delta Force/ Chuck Norris.

Die Islamisten haben das Flugzeug entführt und sammeln die Pässe ein um herauszufinden wer unter den Passagieren Israeli ist.

Die Stewardess soll das checken und sie so

*- Nein das tu ich nicht, ich kann nicht!*

- Wieso nicht?!
*
- Ich bin Deutsche!*

- Ja und?

*- Ja damals, die Lager, die Nazis und so. Deshalb kann ich das nicht tun bla bla!*

- Du wirst es aber trotzdem tun!

*- Ja ok ist gut *

Was für ein Müll xD


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-EIlYZ1nS7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

omg


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




true Story!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Danke Refloxchen, genau das passt hier jetzt rein


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ollis Trampolingeschichte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ollis Trampolingeschichte



OH MEIN GOTT           

Das ist göttlich 

So ich bin auch mal pennen, morgen erst mit Freundin Frühstücken und danach schwimmen gehen 

Schlaft gut ^^


----------



## ego1899 (24. Juli 2012)

Refloxchen xD Das is ja genial 

Und ein weiteres tolles Zitat aus Delta Force mit Chuck the "Chuck Norris" Norris.



> "Wir sind Amerikaner, gehen sie in Deckung!"



*xD*


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DJ_eG27nEYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## painschkes (24. Juli 2012)

_Seid 8 Minuten 21 Jahre alt..ich darf irgendwelche Sachen machen die ich vorher nicht durfte..wuhu! Okay..wie auch immer.. :-)_


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Seid 8 Minuten 21 Jahre alt..ich darf irgendwelche Sachen machen die ich vorher nicht durfte..wuhu! Okay..wie auch immer.. :-)_



Gz! In dem dümmsten Staat der Welt darfst du jetzt Alkohol trinken!


----------



## painschkes (24. Juli 2012)

_Blöd das ich keinen trinke..aber stimmt..das war's..danke für den Glückwunsch :-)_


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juli 2012)

Meine Reaktion dazu dass du keinen Alkohol trinkst ist meine Sig


----------



## Reflox (24. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6-acE5JFv18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alles Gute zum Geburtstag (:


----------



## ego1899 (24. Juli 2012)

Joa dann Glückwunsch... 

Dann kann bei dir jetzt im Falle eines Falles nicht mehr das Jugendstrafrecht angewandt werden...
Das ist das einzige das mir einfällt was sich hier mit 21 ändert...


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2012)

HAPPIE BÖSRSDAY @ PAINCHKES!


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juli 2012)

Miep? :3


----------



## Saji (24. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Seid 8 Minuten 21 Jahre alt..ich darf irgendwelche Sachen machen die ich vorher nicht durfte..wuhu! Okay..wie auch immer.. :-)_



*ding* Gratzi, willkommen im nächsten Level.


----------



## xynlovesit (24. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Seid 8 Minuten 21 Jahre alt..ich darf irgendwelche Sachen machen die ich vorher nicht durfte..wuhu! Okay..wie auch immer.. :-)_



und in den 21 Jahren haben wir immer noch nicht den Unterschied gelernt zwischen seit und seid! Glückwunsch (:  In Amerika könntest jetzt einen draufmachen.


----------



## Saji (24. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> und in den 21 Jahren haben wir immer noch nicht den Unterschied gelernt zwischen seit und seid! Glückwunsch (:  In Amerika könntest jetzt einen draufmachen.



Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte im Keller kacken gehen, mein ungestümer Freund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (24. Juli 2012)




----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juli 2012)

GUte Nacht!


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2012)

nabend bitches!


----------



## Saji (24. Juli 2012)

Hummel hummel!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2012)

And now the flootgates will open...


----------



## Legendary (24. Juli 2012)

Hi Kico! Interessiert mich nicht Kreuz.


----------



## H2OTest (24. Juli 2012)

Jetzt wird das Kind erzogen, Papas Rechte in die Fresse und du sinkst zu Boden ...


----------



## Arosk (24. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2012)

Abend


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Hi Kico! Interessiert mich nicht Kreuz.



Kico ? Kenn ich nicht ,hieß der nicht Milo ?


----------



## Legendary (24. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kico ? Kenn ich nicht ,hieß der nicht Milo ?



Basti und Breit MC gegen so nen Scheiß MC!


----------



## Reflox (24. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2012)

REFLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOX?


----------



## Reflox (24. Juli 2012)

wut?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2012)

Hi.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P2-VGDF4y18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (24. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hi.



Hay!


----------



## Legendary (24. Juli 2012)

Sind diese hässlichen sich bewegenden riesigen Signaturen jetzt in?

BTW:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7NYccP6SxZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ixd3QYXMYbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (24. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Sind diese hässlichen sich bewegenden riesigen Signaturen jetzt in?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Sind diese hässlichen sich bewegenden riesigen Signaturen jetzt in?



Hallo Duzoe ich kenne dich nicht.


----------



## Legendary (24. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2012)

Du bist nicht interessant, darum sprich mit der Hand ...


----------



## Legendary (24. Juli 2012)

Ok jetzt bin ich beleidigt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2012)

Ach AÖchen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ldf2L1e8GU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Passte nur grad


----------



## Reflox (24. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juli 2012)

Na meine Sklaven?


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und nu ab mit euch in den youtube thread mit eurem crap


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2012)

Du... du in den Bilder Thread.


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2012)

aber mami der pöse rflox hat pussy bilder gepostet und damit angefangen

lol, wie die rechte muschi da son cooles schnauzbärtchen hat ^^


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juli 2012)

Hey Spliff was geht so ?


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> aber mami der pöse rflox hat pussy bilder gepostet und damit angefangen



Soll ich mal schöne Pussy Bilder posten? Ohne Fell


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Soll ich mal schöne Pussy Bilder posten? Ohne Fell



Wenns keine Nachtelfen sind


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2012)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2012)

SEAN AUS!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wenns keine Nachtelfen sind


Naa aus Furcht vor den Mods mach ich das mal nicht!


----------



## Reflox (24. Juli 2012)

Ab 14 darf man vögeln wie man will, warum sind solche Bilder (Kein p0rn) also erst ab 18? Makes no sense to me^^


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ab 14 darf man vögeln wie man will, warum sind solche Bilder (Kein p0rn) also erst ab 18? Makes no sense to me^^



Weil Sex unzüchtig ist aber Gewalt vollkommen normal!

Welcome to America


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juli 2012)

also poppen = gewalt oh gott baby


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2012)

We all living in America..


----------



## Reflox (24. Juli 2012)

Sean, leider seid ihr in Germany und ich in Switzerland, also nix mit pöses pöses America.

@olli




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=95SYdjRVCR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2012)

Wir wandern alle in die Schweiz aus

!


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sean, leider seid ihr in Germany und ich in Switzerland, also nix mit pöses pöses America.



Es kommt schon rüber!
Los, wir bauen einen Antiamerikanischen Schutzwall


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

wieso antiamerikanisch?
tut was gegen den steuerhinterzug !


----------



## Olliruh (25. Juli 2012)

Erstmal schaffen wir Bayern ab


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Erstmal schaffen wir Bayern ab



Aber Bayern gehört doch nicht mehr zu Deutschland...


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Es kommt schon rüber!
> Los, wir bauen einen Antiamerikanischen Schutzwall






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Aun

Gibts irgendwelche Probleme mit unserem Bankgeheimnis?


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

! die versteht eh keiner. genau wie die holländer, verständigen sie sich durch grunzlaute und pflanzen sich auf die wiederwärtigste weise fort ^^

@ sean thx für den avatar ich musste grade selber über mich lachen ( avatar und sig ^^)


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

nein gibt kein geheimnis mit dem bankgeheimnis ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

Reflox mögt ihr Schweizer Deutsche überhaupt ? D:


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2012)

Sie gucken sich gegenseitig an....


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

mom ich pack noch ne nackte elfe dazwischen ^^


----------



## Olliruh (25. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich erwachsen bin & das Geld hab zieh ich in die Schweiz oder nach Sibirien oder nach Feuerland. Je nach Beziehungsstand.


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2012)

Sagen wirs so. Wenn du in der Schweiz sagst, dass du 100% Deutscher bist und auch noch aus dem Osten/Norden kommst, wirst du entweder zum totalen Opfer oder verprügelt. Und mit euren ganzen Theater um die Steuernhinterziehung macht ihr euch auch nicht wirklich beliebter


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

schweiz=zu bergig
sibierien=zu kalt keine sau da
feuerland=kalt und keine sau da


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

Meh, dann lieber zu den Ösis


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2012)

Ich bin bald wieder in der Schwiiz^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht trefft ihr euch ja mal auf nem Berg oder so


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> feuerland=kalt und keine sau da



Until the Fire Nation Attacked


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2012)

Am besten versucht man nicht schweizerdeutsch zu reden und geht einfach ganz ruhig weiter. Das beinhaltet vorallem das Wort GRÜZI. GOTTVERDAMMT DA GEHÖRT EIN Ä HINTERS Ü! Aber wenn du aus dem Westen kommst ist alles okay.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> kalt und keine sau da



Temperaturen sind mir egal & die Landschaften sind schön.Außerdem hasse ich Menschen


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

pfffff
*suchtdenrotendon´tpushbutton*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

*awkward silence*


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2012)

Das beste aus der Schweiz: Käse, Toblerone und Frei.Wild!


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

ok käse geht auch noch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/24/christian-bale-aurora-victims-shooting-dark-knight_n_1699662.html
na wenigstens was


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2012)

Blödes Dota 2, die Spieler mit ihren lahmen Pcs >.>


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2012)

Das beste in der Schweiz? Keine Zensur und Indizierungen! Das herunterladen von Musik ist legal!


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das beste in der Schweiz? Keine Zensur und Indizierungen! Das herunterladen von Musik ist legal!



Ich komm zu euch.  Also wenen Zensur und so. ^^"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

Cho!

Ich geh mal pennen, gude Nacht


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2012)

So ich hab jetzt Aun solang auf Igno bis die Sig geändert ist xD Geht mir tierisch auf den Sack


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

und ihr habt keine gema. wir armen schweine müssen proxtube oä nutzen ^^


----------



## Olliruh (25. Juli 2012)

Nacht Kinners


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2012)

Guet Nacht 

@Saji Komm zu uns an den Bodensee, da passiert dir auch nix. 
@Aun Und ich muss immer Lieder suchen die nicht von der Gema betroffen sein könnten, nur um sie hier posten zu können.


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

naja mich stört es nicht mehr ob die gema was sperrt. ich bekomm ne kurze nachricht, das es umgangen wird und das wars ^^

gerade mal barb gm ausprobiert. einfach nur lol..... ghom inf. trololol


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> @Saji Komm zu uns an den Bodensee, da passiert dir auch nix.



Yeah.  Bodensee ist toll, da gibts leckere Äpfel und was weiß ich nicht noch alles.


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2012)

Die kommen zwar aus dem Thurgau und ich aus St. Gallen aber egal  Bei uns kriegt man die einzig wahren Olmabratwürste! Und mein Lieblingsbier :3


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die kommen zwar aus dem Thurgau und ich aus St. Gallen aber egal  Bei uns kriegt man die einzig wahren Olmabratwürste! Und mein Lieblingsbier :3



Schlappe 340km. Der Umzug wäre machbar. xD


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2012)

*Streck, reck und zufrieden guck*
Hach iwie grad total entspannt.


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Streck, reck und zufrieden guck*
> Hach iwie grad total entspannt.



Masturbiert?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Masturbiert?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein? Ka iwie grad nur so einer der Vorschlafphasen wos nochmal iwie bergauf geht^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein? Ka iwie grad nur so einer der Vorschlafphasen wos nochmal iwie bergauf geht^^



Puh, zum Glück. Sonst hätte ich bei "Sahnebutter" nie wieder an etwas harmloses denken können.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Puh, zum Glück. Sonst hätte ich bei "Sahnebutter" nie wieder an etwas harmloses denken können.



Tja, wer weiss 

Btw dein Avatar ist verdammt toll :3


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Tja, wer weiss
> 
> Btw dein Avatar ist verdammt toll :3



Nah, danke. ^^ Deiner ist aber auch schick.  Nur der Soldat in deiner Sig toppt das. Ich liebe den Gesichtsausdruck, mein neues Pic für alle "wtf" Momente.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Nur der Soldat in deiner Sig toppt das. Ich liebe den Gesichtsausdruck, mein neues Pic für alle "wtf" Momente.



Ne, das beste ist der Comic aus dem das Gesicht stammt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kann selbst nachdem ich das schon zigmal gesehen hab nimmer vor Lachen!


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ne, das beste ist der Comic aus dem das Gesicht stammt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, deswegen hab ich nun mein Wasser übern Tisch gespuckt. xD


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2012)

HAch ich muss die Katze immer angucken :3 so süß!


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> HAch ich muss die Katze immer angucken :3 so süß!



Na dann postet die Katze noch einmal bevor sie ins Bettchen hüpft. ^^

Gute Nacht und lasst die Hände über der Decke.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2012)

Lol^^ naja dann geh ich auch schlafen. Nachti!


----------



## H2OTest (25. Juli 2012)

*aufmach*


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2012)

Abend :3


----------



## H2OTest (25. Juli 2012)

Ich mach ihn den Ferien etwas für die schule oO


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

Meh ihr Niedersächsler habt ja jetzt erst oder ? Bei mir geht nächste Woche die Ausbildung los -.-*


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich mach ihn den Ferien etwas für die schule oO



du wirst immer verweichlichter oder? ^^


----------



## H2OTest (25. Juli 2012)

Gucke V for Vendetta


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2012)

Gucke doof aus der Wäsche :O


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

gucke nach einer 50 km radtour total durchnässt (ja bis auf die strümpfe und shorts runter) total breit auf den monitor. ich muss immer noch runtertouren......


boar saji.... dein avatar ist echt krank....ich könnt stundenlang drauf schaun. 

all hail to the glorious hypnocat!


----------



## Olliruh (25. Juli 2012)

war heute morgen auch joggen & dachte ich wäre kurz vorm schwitze tod


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> boar saji.... dein avatar ist echt krank....ich könnt stundenlang drauf schaun.
> 
> all hail to the glorious hypnocat!



Alles läuft nach Plan, bereits morgen habe ich die Weltherrschaft! Muahahaha!


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Alles läuft nach Plan, bereits morgen habe ich die Weltherrschaft! Muahahaha!



Hallo süße Katze *Kraul und Streichel*


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

oh man mir ist sowas von langweilig. ich hab grad das profil der fn scar durchs programm laufen lassen und regele es auf mp format runter.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hallo süße Katze *Kraul und Streichel*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> oh man mir ist sowas von langweilig. ich hab grad das profil der fn scar durchs programm laufen lassen und regele es auf mp format runter.....



dude wat?


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2012)

*An die Katze kuschel*


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

nich dude wat. so wie es da steht..... ich lasse eine scar im mp format berechnen.... -,-
oh man jungs... erst der heavyguy und dann die katze. ich geh am stock ^^ lulz und dann beides zusammen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

dude... what the hell ?

Ist die SCAR net ne Waffe ?


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

dude wat? never played crysis?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur das die crysis version dem us army material entsrpicht

ein ultrageiles gerät gerade als commando version


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

Dude...  ? 

I know I've played MW2 MP with this weapon... so yea.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=73UKnn5fSbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




My life


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2012)

bitch pleae!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vvkLaa9bogU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

bwahahha back to the zombie threads ^^ ihr mit euren riesen schweren waffen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> bitch pleae!



I'M NOT YOUR BITCH MISTER!


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> I'M NOT YOUR BITCH MISTER!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

DUDE... WHAT ?


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> DUDE... WHAT ?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PmEvxswn4IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

You hurt my feelings... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

kill evil ***zibert with fire!


----------



## Saji (26. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *An die Katze kuschel*



Miau


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Ich will Katzen haben! Gebt mir Katzen! Oder Catgirls


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wünsche dir süsse Albträume sean <3


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

genug aufgeilung. geh heim junge


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

boar WTF???? reflox is wrong with you


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz nett, mag den Stil aber net  Ich bin doch Zuhause?


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da haste muschies auf der hand  bwahahahaha


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Awww Katzen :3


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

wusst ichs doch. niemand sagt zu kätzchen nein


----------



## Saji (26. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich will Katzen haben! Gebt mir Katzen! Oder Catgirls



Bei Catgirls wär ich auch dabei.

Meow, that's right!


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

miau! gemme pussies


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Hach ich würd ja gern was posten aber das ist alles nicht Jugendfrei :>


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> boar WTF???? reflox is wrong with you



Ich bin doch nur ein bisschen wahnsinnig :<





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JNJJ-QkZ8cM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich bin doch nur ein bisschen wahnsinnig :<





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub ich würde das gaaaanz schnell hier entfernen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8gtaC9p6us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

Ist doch schon nach 23 :<





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b-QjQSU0z9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich will zu meiner Mami ;_; sean beschütz mich ;_;


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich will zu meiner Mami ;_; sean beschütz mich ;_;



Meh is no butthaz!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

One does not simply plays Amnesia in a totally dark Room!


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

wtf? kill it with fire!!!!
aber schnell

damit mein ich einerseits den spacken am pc, als auch die bekloppte ente


----------



## Saji (26. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich will zu meiner Mami ;_; sean beschütz mich ;_;



Ich hab den Ort eh nie gemocht... war immer heilfroh da wieder weg zu sein. Und das nicht zuletzt wegen der (ekelhaften) Musik. >_>


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich hab den Ort eh nie gemocht... war immer heilfroh da wieder weg zu sein. Und das nicht zuletzt wegen der (ekelhaften) Musik. >_>



Ich mochte den Ort immer, bin ich jetzt Krank? O_o Hab schon als kleiner da immer rumgestanden nur um die Musik zu hören


----------



## Saji (26. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich mochte den Ort immer, bin ich jetzt Krank? O_o Hab schon als kleiner da immer rumgestanden nur um die Musik zu hören



Pssssssyyyyyychoooooooo!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Pssssssyyyyyychoooooooo!



>.<


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> miau! gemme pussies






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

jaaaaaaa. gimmeeee moaar!


----------



## Saji (26. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> >.<



Katzenliebender Psycho.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

Sean, sogar ich pisse mir bei der Musik in die Hosen. Vorallem bei der originalen. Und ichesse bei Saw 3d - Die Vollendung Pizza, bei Texas Chainsaw Massacre meine Asia Noodles!


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

sean steht nur auf typen, die genauso schaun wie seine sig ^^ (ok größen diskussionen lassen wir hier mal bitte bleiben. und das bei pokemon red edition mukke


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> jaaaaaaa. gimmeeee moaar!



http://www.cherryplucker.com/2011/01/19/30-sexy-catwoman-cosplay-girls/


----------



## Saji (26. Juli 2012)

lol, ich und meine Neugier... musste das mit der Musik natürlich selber ausprobieren... >_>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sean, sogar ich pisse mir bei der Musik in die Hosen.



Kann ich nicht verstehen, das tun iwie so viele!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JNJJ-QkZ8cM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*Musi laut hör und grinsend im Takt mit dem Kopf wipp*


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht verstehen, das tun iwie so viele!


The Lavender Town Syndrome (also known as "Lavender Town Tone" or "Lavender Town Suicides") was a peak in suicides and illness of children between the ages of 7-12 shortly after the release of Pokémon Red and Green in Japan, back in February 27, 1996. 


Rumors say that these suicides and illness only occurred after the children playing the game reached Lavender Town, whose theme music had extremely high frequencies, that studies showed that only children and young teens can hear, since their ears are not fully developed. 


Due to the Lavender Tone, at least two-hundred children supposedly committed suicide, and many more developed illnesses and afflictions. The children who committed suicide usually did so by hanging or jumping from heights. Those who did not acted irrationally complained of severe headaches after listening to Lavender Town's theme. 


Although Lavender Town now sounds differently depending on the game, this mass hysteria was caused by the first Pokémon game released. After the Lavender Tone incident, the programmers had fixed Lavender Town's theme music to be at a lower frequency, and since children were no longer affected by it. 


One video appeared in 2010 using ”special software" to analyze the audio of Lavender Town's music. When played, the software created images of the Unown near the end of the audio. This raised a controversy, since the Unown didn't appear until the Generation 2 games: Silver, Gold, and Crystal. The Unown translate to "LEAVE NOW".&nbsp There is also the said Beta Version of Lavender Town.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> The Lavender Town Syndrome (also known as "Lavender Town Tone" or "Lavender Town Suicides") was a peak in suicides and illness of children between the ages of 7-12 shortly after the release of Pokémon Red and Green in Japan, back in February 27, 1996.
> 
> 
> Rumors say that these suicides and illness only occurred after the children playing the game reached Lavender Town, whose theme music had extremely high frequencies, that studies showed that only children and young teens can hear, since their ears are not fully developed.
> ...


Ich kenn die Geschihchte^^

Hey, die Musik bringt mich sogar freiwillig dazu etwas Dubstepmäßiges zu hören (erstes mal)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDw5NJrgufg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (26. Juli 2012)

Sowas lässt mir ja keine Ruhe. Also hab ich nach der originalen Wave-Datei des Lavender-Themes gesucht. Und um es gleich richtig zu machen habe ich auch den Reverse-Test gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe keinen Zweifel das diese Signatur, wie ich es mal nenne, in der Audiodatei tatsächlich so mal im Spiel vorhanden war. Gruselig ist es schon, zumal das Ende des Tracks rückwärts abgespielt sich wirklich wie der Anfang vorwärts abgespielt anhört. Es darf allerdings bezweifelt werden das diese Musik zu blutenden Augen und Ohren sowie zu Suizidversuchen geführt hat. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Zweifel das diese Signatur, wie ich es mal nenne, in der Audiodatei tatsächlich so mal im Spiel vorhanden war. Es darf allerdings bezweifelt werden das diese Musik zu blutenden Augen und Ohren sowie zu Suizidversuchen geführt hat. ^^



/sign


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

Oh hey Saji





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JdFZR1kWfLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



It never ends...

Wenn man immer die ersten Icognitos nimmt, ergeben sie DONT LISTEN.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

L&#783;&#787;&#836;&#768;&#779;&#872;&#843;&#878;&#1161;&#847;&#858;&#798;&#857;a&#776;&#860;&#864;&#853;&#818;&#791;&#817;&#819;&#805;y&#836;&#875;&#855;&#773;&#866;&#865;&#858;&#841;i&#784;&#875;&#834;&#1161;&#817;&#852;&#803;&#858;&#819;&#798;n&#835;&#850;&#782;&#830;&#868;&#778;&#838;&#794;&#854;&#827;&#853;&#846;&#845;&#813;g&#779;&#873;&#769;&#794;&#844;&#836;&#822;&#824;&#852;&#805;&#839;&#812;&#812;&#813;&#817; &#859;&#855;&#873;&#831;&#775;&#769;&#836;&#836;&#836;&#822;&#866;&#1161;&#817;&#840;&#826;&#818;&#816;&#797;d&#877;&#842;&#872;&#836;&#778;&#868;&#776;&#789;&#816;&#845;&#828;&#792;&#851;e&#855;&#778;&#773;&#870;&#776;&#847;&#851;&#852;&#853;&#811;e&#775;&#779;&#863;&#828;&#804;p&#774;&#1161;&#857;&#798;&#839; &#873;&#877;&#874;&#769;&#775;&#804;&#846;u&#848;&#848;&#836;&#774;&#847;&#821;&#856;&#826;&#845;&#814;n&#868;&#786;&#872;&#877;&#842;&#1161;&#833;&#816;&#819;&#800;&#857;&#818;&#819;&#827;d&#829;&#794;&#781;&#770;&#847;&#802;&#820;&#815;&#857;&#854;&#800;&#852;&#792;&#828;&#800;e&#831;&#769;&#855;&#834;&#875;&#842;&#769;&#807;&#866;&#1161;&#800;&#825;&#791;r&#794;&#770;&#788;&#848;&#771;&#780;&#773;&#780;&#856;&#820;&#823;&#846;&#837;&#851;&#799;&#845;&#809;&#826; &#831;&#855;&#829;&#771;&#807;&#837;&#814;&#803;&#796;&#792;&#814;t&#775;&#877;&#784;&#772;&#879;&#850;&#868;&#808;&#846;&#793;h&#782;&#777;&#847;&#822;&#792;e&#829;&#874;&#877;&#875;&#784;&#774;&#770;&#862;&#839;&#803;&#812; &#831;&#875;&#862;&#820;&#812;&#825;&#853;&#804;&#813;L&#786;&#834;&#871;&#769;&#868;&#807;&#832;&#832;&#790;&#837;&#796;&#827;&#817;a&#878;&#830;&#773;&#779;&#842;&#824;&#819;&#806;v&#768;&#876;&#835;&#876;&#838;&#879;&#837;&#837;e&#778;&#779;&#776;&#838;&#830;&#769;&#823;&#865;&#826;&#810;&#853;&#798;&#837;&#841;&#809;n&#780;&#850;&#786;&#830;&#866;&#853;&#799;&#796;d&#850;&#784;&#849;&#873;&#836;&#848;&#876;&#775;&#855;&#821;&#821;&#800;&#803;&#812;&#858;e&#777;&#778;&#855;&#769;&#783;&#855;&#773;&#872;&#869;&#864;&#864;&#837;&#811;&#839;&#798;r&#848;&#842;&#820;&#865;&#820;&#826;&#809;&#790;&#818; &#869;&#877;&#820;&#805;T&#873;&#786;&#850;&#862;&#851;&#817;&#791;&#816;&#796;&#853;&#837;&#814;o&#778;&#859;&#785;&#875;&#878;&#848;&#787;&#824;&#815;&#796;&#846;&#791;&#840;&#791;w&#859;&#843;&#834;&#843;&#832;&#818;n&#829;&#842;&#831;&#832;&#795;&#826;&#837;&#811;


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

sean, warum musst du mir immer Angst machen? ;_;

Ich nehm dir alle Bilder die ich dir geschickt habe wieder weg! :<

Oh okay, jetzt ist Lavender Town also schon von Zalgo infiziert. Du hast Fantasien ;_;


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Y&#869;&#836;&#831;&#781;&#770;&#788;&#787;&#832;&#823;&#854;&#841;&#825;&#818;&#797;&#853;&#791;o&#773;&#831;&#870;&#829;&#769;&#771;&#842;&#879;&#795;&#790;&#852;&#828;&#791;&#853;&#790;&#851;&#810;u&#829;&#772;&#776;&#807;&#865;&#853;,&#773;&#862;&#832;&#823;&#815;&#846;&#809;&#828;&#811;&#851;&#813; &#876;&#781;&#876;&#879;&#779;&#877;&#879;&#878;&#820;&#803;&#818;b&#780;&#786;&#848;&#781;&#872;&#870;&#831;&#836;&#847;&#832;&#857;&#815;&#799;&#804;&#797;&#813;l&#830;&#829;&#870;&#874;&#868;&#802;&#820;&#808;&#797;&#809;&#814;a&#781;&#870;&#836;&#781;&#849;&#834;&#875;&#810;&#800;&#839;&#858;&#798;&#814;&#839;&#840;s&#874;&#859;&#876;&#878;&#865;&#860;&#789;&#790;&#790;&#798;&#816;&#819;p&#785;&#770;&#830;&#844;&#844;&#839;&#828;&#792;&#819;&#828;&#851;&#839;&#851;h&#772;&#835;&#850;&#794;&#801;&#813;&#852;&#853;&#840;&#810;e&#875;&#794;&#785;&#834;&#794;&#784;&#780;&#787;&#807;&#810;&#841;&#819;&#796;&#803;&#840;&#854;&#811;m&#831;&#780;&#784;&#769;&#774;&#867;&#778;&#850;&#878;&#854;&#857;&#800;i&#783;&#786;&#863;&#865;&#856;&#814;&#841;&#806;&#825;&#825;&#818;&#792;c&#784;&#771;&#771;&#850;&#867;&#779;&#770;&#834;&#861;&#827;&#837;&#853; &#783;&#875;&#848;&#866;&#832;&#825;&#805;&#840;&#814;m&#774;&#768;&#782;&#787;&#784;&#777;&#779;&#874;&#868;&#861;&#851;o&#768;&#871;&#845;&#858;&#846;&#809;&#809;&#812;&#837;&#837;&#813;r&#785;&#771;&#874;&#821;&#861;&#792;&#853;&#819;&#858;&#790;&#806;o&#834;&#876;&#876;&#833;&#796;&#846;&#793;&#846;&#799;n&#782;&#768;&#856;&#801;&#817;&#828;&#853;&#851;&#799;&#800;&#793;,&#776;&#824;&#826;&#819;&#853;&#803;&#853;&#803;&#797;&#857; &#877;&#879;&#771;&#773;&#769;&#878;&#769;&#795;&#864;&#805;&#799;&#845;&#804;a&#774;&#832;&#1161;&#821;&#809;&#817;&#818;&#816;&#804;&#803;&#814;r&#784;&#838;&#872;&#859;&#771;&#768;&#871;&#876;&#802;&#862;&#826;&#853;e&#838;&#835;&#771;&#835;&#772;&#776;&#865;&#817;&#819;&#805; &#859;&#838;&#771;&#848;&#776;&#859;&#777;&#777;&#819;&#845;&#837;&#816;&#792;&#811;t&#786;&#874;&#788;&#777;&#807;&#820;&#804;&#852;&#811;&#806;&#798;&#851;&#791;&#846;h&#781;&#878;&#787;&#822;&#846;&#828;&#817;&#810;&#846;&#817;&#813;e&#871;&#771;&#870;&#785;&#1161;&#840;&#804;&#797;&#818;&#793;&#797;&#812; &#836;&#876;&#878;&#836;&#772;&#829;&#849;&#856;&#798;&#828;&#858;&#814;&#797;&#800;&#837;&#854;&#857;f&#870;&#831;&#785;&#838;&#778;&#876;&#794;&#820;&#1161;&#861;&#812;&#816;&#791;&#792;&#818;&#817;i&#787;&#843;&#781;&#771;&#829;&#827;&#846;r&#836;&#772;&#773;&#873;&#842;&#847;&#862;&#811;&#812;&#819;&#857;s&#785;&#772;&#781;&#783;&#780;&#820;&#864;&#805;&#817;&#796;&#790;&#854;&#806;&#805;&#813;&#857;t&#871;&#838;&#852;&#790; &#777;&#785;&#783;&#878;&#859;&#825;&#803;&#825;&#806;&#800;&#811;o&#878;&#876;&#795;&#801;&#816;&#805;&#846;&#790;&#852;n&#774;&#850;&#869;&#778;&#787;&#842;&#870;&#834;&#784;&#832;&#862;&#819;e&#878;&#768;&#843;&#784;&#783;&#837;&#853;&#846;&#828;&#793;&#811;&#806; &#867;&#768;&#786;&#776;&#856;&#861;&#858;d&#781;&#849;&#872;&#772;&#867;&#836;&#848;&#808;&#801;&#814;&#815;&#852;&#846;&#851;&#797;&#818;&#818;y&#794;&#768;&#774;&#795;&#832;&#851;&#809;i&#848;&#794;&#831;&#783;&#783;&#878;&#781;&#831;&#795;&#854;&#809;&#853;&#840;&#837;&#806;&#800;&#803;n&#778;&#769;&#876;&#772;&#874;&#878;&#835;&#784;&#798;&#819;&#827;&#810;&#812;g&#830;&#769;&#868;&#848;&#859;&#784;&#770;&#785;&#873;&#802;&#866;&#847;&#841;&#793;&#851; &#842;&#775;&#794;&#867;&#868;&#850;&#873;&#801;&#823;&#810;&#799;&#805;b&#773;&#785;&#859;&#835;&#862;&#789;&#827;&#804;&#812;&#809;&#814;&#840;y&#836;&#834;&#781;&#872;&#786;&#794;&#795;&#808;&#863;&#840;&#811;&#857;&#827;&#792;&#793;&#816;&#828; &#873;&#775;&#775;&#855;&#874;&#772;&#781;&#773;&#803;&#827;&#827;&#839;&#845;e&#876;&#832;&#801;&#839;&#792;&#817;&#819;n&#879;&#794;&#844;&#835;&#768;&#873;&#878;&#774;&#801;&#808;&#790;&#816;&#816;&#857;d&#875;&#777;&#829;&#801;&#852;&#797;l&#869;&#850;&#778;&#849;&#829;&#785;&#769;&#836;&#802;&#807;&#802;&#805;&#810;&#828;&#851;&#815;&#790;e&#776;&#873;&#768;&#875;&#860;&#810;&#805;&#806;&#858;&#798;&#803;&#840;s&#842;&#782;&#772;&#844;&#770;&#771;&#859;&#1161;&#818;&#851;&#796;&#797;&#809;&#837;s&#778;&#842;&#849;&#769;&#784;&#786;&#801;&#815;&#815;&#854;&#818;&#792;&#819; &#878;&#784;&#849;&#833;&#852;&#841;&#819;&#853;P&#877;&#794;&#769;&#834;&#779;&#878;&#838;&#836;&#783;&#1161;&#866;&#813;&#851;&#845;&#804;&#791;&#813;a&#794;&#770;&#845;&#796;&#814;i&#843;&#779;&#849;&#777;&#779;&#868;&#807;&#811;&#797;&#857;&#813;&#812;&#810;&#806;n&#773;&#856;&#824;&#809;&#796;&#840;&#811;!&#786;&#878;&#872;&#776;&#876;&#869;&#872;&#795;&#822;&#789;&#792;&#805;


----------



## Saji (26. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn man immer die ersten Icognitos nimmt, ergeben sie DONT LISTEN.



Wenn schon creepen, dann richtig. Die jeweils ersten Buchstaben der Absätze der Videobeschreibung ergeben "DONT LISTEN", die Icognitos schreiben "Our Words Shall Remain Here For The Ages". 

Oh wartet, da sind ja noch mehr! ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Hm, was war los, mein buffed hat grad rumgesponnen?


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

Jetzt mal ehrlich, diese unowns machen mir schon ein wenig Angst. Vorallem das was grad bei sean passiert ist...


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

*Zufrieden genüsslich eine Zigarette rauch* Ich kann nicht Schlafen >.>


----------



## Saji (26. Juli 2012)

Also, der Reihe nach:

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] "Our Words Shall Remain Here For The Ages"[/font]

"Thus We Shall Erect A Pokemon Satue Outside"

"We Humans Must Learn To Walk On Harmony With Them"

"They Possess Great Insight And Refuse The Outside World"

"Escape"


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IObjUL1B1KQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Ersteller von PKM sind schon ein paar sick fucks.


----------



## Saji (26. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die Ersteller von PKM sind schon ein paar sick fucks.



Na, das ist lame. ^^ Nicht mal ansatzweise so creepy wie die Sache mit den Audiofiles.


----------



## Arosk (26. Juli 2012)

ich glaub meine katze ist tot. gestern hat sie hühnerknochen ausm mülleimer gemampft und seitdem ist sie nicht mehr da


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Ist sie sicher nicht, sie Streunt nur rum :3 Geb die hoffnung net auf!



Arosk schrieb:


> ich glaub meine katze ist tot. gestern hat sie hühnerknochen ausm mülleimer gemampft und seitdem ist sie nicht mehr da




Mir ist langweilig und ich hab mal nach Monaten Minecraft gestartet.
Ich weiss einfach nicht was noch fehlt, ich hab schon:
Ein Lavabecken
Einen Zombie zum Verfüttern
Stuhl zum Anbinden
Menschenquetschanlage
Aufspießanlage
Zerteilungsvorrichtung...
Opferaltar

Iwas fehlt!

Ah ich habs ich bau nen Säurebecken (Jaaa mir ist echt langweilig)

Na aus dem Säurebecken ist dann leider nur ein Wasserbassin zum ertränken geworden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (26. Juli 2012)

hoff ich mal... sie war ja auch schon fast ne woche weg und kam wieder. ist halt keine hauskatze.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> hoff ich mal... sie war ja auch schon fast ne woche weg und kam wieder. ist halt keine hauskatze.



Na siehste? * An ner Speergrube bastel*


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SnRNVuOzbws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


denn sie hat ja 11 freunde *traeller*


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

So, mein Spaßhaus ist fertig, will jemand den Speicherstand?


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

yeah ^^
speidermän


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2012)

dude what?


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dude what?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

y u no speak ostdeutsch ^^ geschweige denn verstehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




what the ?


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

sei nich so rassistisch ....
niemand mag dolan!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> niemand mag dolan!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Niemand mag mich


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Niemand mag mich






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

bwahahahaha lachflash. salem ist die wohl geilste katzenattrappe wo gibt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2012)

No Reflox, no ._.


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

sieghste. nichmal die schweizer mögen dolan!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2012)

So viel Hass in diesem Thread, traurig


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

!


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

Aber aber, ich mag Dolan :<


----------



## Arosk (26. Juli 2012)

mir juckt die nase


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

kratzen oder rumschubbeln und danach bitte die ente erschiessen


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Haaajo :3


----------



## Tilbie (26. Juli 2012)

Abend.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Toter Nachtschwärmer >.<


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

True story :<

Okai guyz, I'm using mah secret weapon!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Die ist hässlich^^Da find ich Tabby besser :3


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

uhm w00t? ich seh seh nur" bounving boobies"


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

Seht ihr, kaum sind da Titten taucht schon Aun auf. Und aufgeraucht... AUFGERAUCHT WTF?!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> True story :<
> 
> Okai guyz, I'm using mah secret weapon!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich ignoriere Aun ab jetzt, er mag mich ja nicht


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

alden ich war die ganze zeit da... verdammte schweizer sittenwächter


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

Zwing mich nicht dir wehzutun!

Chicki, ich warte übrigens immernoch auf das Salatbild


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Zwing mich nicht dir wehzutun!
> 
> Chicki, ich warte übrigens immernoch auf das Salatbild



Halt mich zurück, Junge! Halt mich zurück!


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

Alda, der isses net wert!


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und aufgeraucht... AUFGERAUCHT WTF?!




aber insgesamt nicht mein Typ


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Ich mag sowieso mehr Manga als Real 
If you now what i mean


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

oh lawd


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> mehr Manga als Real



What ?  Real ist doch um längen (!) besser


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> What ?  Real ist doch um längen (!) besser



Wenn wir jetzt von Bildern sprechen - Nein!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2012)

In jeder Hinsicht


----------



## ego1899 (26. Juli 2012)

Mooooooin!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2012)

NOW shit get's wierd


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Mooooooin!



Mach...das...bitte..WEG!


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Everything's gonna be okay, just calm down and put this stickmandick away!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2012)

everything will be fine, we're safe on this site!


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. Juli 2012)

..


----------



## Saji (26. Juli 2012)

Was geht denn mit euch ab, meow? o_O

Zu viel Lavender Town gehört, was?


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juli 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2012)

It is MADNESS


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

böse Muschi!


----------



## Tilbie (26. Juli 2012)

Oh mein Gott. Was ist geschehen. Wie wollt ihr die Dinge auf der letzten Seite jemals rechtfertigen?


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

Wir müssen uns vor niemandem Rechtfertigen!


----------



## Tilbie (26. Juli 2012)

Aber was ist mit meiner Unschuld?


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

Sowie ich dich kenne, hast du die schon lange verloren.


----------



## Tilbie (27. Juli 2012)

Das ist ein Gerücht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Nein, größer ging nicht)


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. Juli 2012)

..


----------



## Saji (27. Juli 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> (Nein, größer ging nicht)



Ohhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Es geht schon wieder los D:


----------



## Tilbie (27. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Wer ohne Sünde ist, werfe den ersten Stein!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=79ULVD91Vrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sZNyXlH_Zf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (27. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Es geht schon wieder los D:



t&#820;&#802;&#797;&#790;&#812;&#840;&#841;&#840;&#819;&#814;&#845;&#813;&#796;&#790;&#851;&#791;&#797;&#810;&#831;&#868;&#834;&#831;&#829;&#772;&#831;&#776;&#769;&#871;&#768;&#794;&#862;h&#852;&#791;&#854;&#825;&#804;&#852;&#853;&#854;&#813;&#799;&#812;&#819;&#877;&#859;&#783;&#859;&#878;&#842;&#859;&#778;&#788;&#788;&#830;&#785;&#873;&#776;&#871;&#875;&#787;&#768;&#769;&#863;&#837;&#464;&#802;&#850;&#867;&#876;&#878;&#787;&#870;&#784;&#787;&#782;&#850;&#787;&#787;&#771;&#874;&#844;&#788;&#870;&#856;&#847;&#816;&#793;&#846;&#793;&#798;&#826;&#791;&#854;&#816;s&#822;&#816;&#812;&#800;&#804;&#790;&#852;&#846;&#804;&#846;&#793;&#787;&#773;&#782;&#864; &#807;&#790;&#846;&#791;&#799;&#838;&#878;&#848;&#871;&#850;&#873;&#768;&#863;&#864;&#864;&#303;&#807;&#812;&#858;&#846;&#814;&#799;&#846;&#799;&#840;&#792;&#775;&#780;&#771;&#775;&#868;&#873;&#783;&#769;&#830;&#775;&#855;&#867;&#794;&#837;s&#822;&#812;&#841;&#826;&#798;&#859;&#777;&#776;&#769;&#871;&#875;&#871;&#875;&#875;&#775;&#856;&#864; &#813;&#800;&#796;&#845;&#814;&#812;&#809;&#819;&#810;&#810;&#818;&#775;&#876;&#829;&#787;&#867;&#773;&#842;&#871;&#775;&#838;&#781;&#768;&#866;&#837;j&#801;&#800;&#796;&#826;&#841;&#813;&#816;&#818;&#809;&#787;&#872;&#782;&#842;&#772;&#784;&#788;&#874;&#877;&#870;&#778;&#768;&#776;&#871;&#844;&#873;&#874;&#837;&#367;&#822;&#820;&#819;&#841;&#797;&#857;&#827;&#790;&#793;&#826;&#792;&#812;&#792;&#803;&#800;&#844;&#879;&#870;&#776;&#769;&#779;&#876;&#871;&#776;&#768;&#781;&#786;&#873;&#774;&#787;&#770;&#787;&#770;&#837;&#837;s&#829;&#774;&#780;&#787;&#847;&#828;&#813;&#816;&#809;&#858;&#857;&#810;&#839;&#813;&#841;&#812;&#791;&#793;&#852;&#858;&#828;&#816;&#798;t&#822;&#874;&#868;&#868;&#875;&#783;&#873;&#776;&#787;&#877;&#874;&#829;&#768;&#1161;&#816;&#819;&#790;&#814;&#862; &#808;&#768;&#868;&#829;&#831;&#850;&#831;&#842;&#768;&#786;&#831;&#863;&#861;&#847;&#795;&#804;&#811;&#813;&#825;&#854;&#810;&#854;&#804;&#790;&#796;&#854;&#837;&#837;&#539;&#818;&#827;&#788;&#844;&#783;&#776;&#788;&#772;&#829;&#778;&#782;&#788;&#784;&#842;&#859;&#769;&#794;&#861;&#837;h&#846;&#813;&#841;&#858;&#840;&#810;&#804;&#858;&#828;&#790;&#798;&#809;&#792;&#854;&#790;&#814;&#840;&#786;&#879;&#778;&#784;&#778;&#872;&#779;&#874;&#780;&#769;&#830;&#848;&#830;&#860;e&#802;&#791;&#816;&#809;&#796;&#872;&#867;&#771;&#871;&#860;&#865; &#780;&#773;&#786;&#784;&#844;&#873;&#844;&#871;&#868;&#776;&#769;&#785;&#868;&#862;&#847;&#799;&#806;&#857;&#790;&#828;&#798;&#814;&#813;&#792;&#827;&#825;&#796;&#839;&#864;b&#802;&#808;&#825;&#858;&#813;&#804;&#811;&#799;&#839;&#840;&#793;&#815;&#792;&#815;&#853;&#834;&#869;&#842;&#874;&#875;&#829;&#788;&#779;&#775;&#768;&#787;&#875;&#782;&#772;&#769;&#553;&#802;&#799;&#851;&#811;&#809;&#826;&#825;&#813;&#814;&#871;&#844;&#875;&#848;&#788;&#777;&#776;&#769;&#879;&#879;&#843;&#777;&#855;&#788;&#781;&#783;&#850;&#859;&#834;&#794;&#789;g&#820;&#878;&#834;&#875;&#785;&#874;&#859;&#788;&#783;&#782;&#872;&#850;&#787;&#773;&#788;&#785;&#781;&#780;&#850;&#843;&#864;&#847;&#840;&#814;&#815;&#819;&#828;&#825;&#792;&#800;&#799;&#303;&#838;&#874;&#842;&#772;&#875;&#781;&#787;&#775;&#769;&#771;&#787;&#874;&#869;&#868;&#777;&#876;&#794;&#847;&#826;&#814;&#811;&#812;&#818;&#839;&#810;&#804;&#826;&#809;&#796;&#792;&#828;&#846;&#827;&#796;&#826;&#806;&#837;n&#795;&#827;&#846;&#812;&#826;&#830;&#787;&#869;&#774;&#785;&#787;&#771;&#777;&#768;&#776;&#769;&#780;&#784;&#877;&#777;&#775;&#877;&#849;&#794;&#861;&#326;&#858;&#828;&#814;&#805;&#817;&#804;&#853;&#798;&#791;&#826;&#782;&#834;&#784;&#878;&#829;&#786;&#787;&#778;&#843;&#842;&#842;&#844;&#785;&#870;&#770;&#849;&#870;&#870;&#855;i&#845;&#853;&#852;&#859;&#776;&#787;&#870;&#784;&#870;&#878;&#867;&#769;&#860;&#863;&#861;n&#823;&#802;&#795;&#854;&#819;&#853;&#827;&#798;&#814;&#853;&#809;&#793;&#854;&#793;&#811;&#845;&#809;&#773;&#783;&#776;&#769;&#770;&#871;&#843;&#782;&#834;&#786;&#849;&#778;&#777;&#769;&#786;&#831;&#779;&#872;&#779;&#774;&#863;&#837;g&#852;&#811;&#853;&#853;&#813;&#790;&#806;&#845;&#815;&#818;&#810;&#845;&#846;&#840;&#851;&#791;&#773;&#873;&#859;&#770;&#781;&#877;&#780;&#838;&#872;&#776;&#769;&#878;&#782;&#784;&#867;&#779;&#785;&#783;&#861;&#837;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> t&#820;&#802;&#797;&#790;&#812;&#840;&#841;&#840;&#819;&#814;&#845;&#813;&#796;&#790;&#851;&#791;&#797;&#810;&#831;&#868;&#834;&#831;&#829;&#772;&#831;&#776;&#769;&#871;&#768;&#794;&#862;h&#852;&#791;&#854;&#825;&#804;&#852;&#853;&#854;&#813;&#799;&#812;&#819;&#877;&#859;&#783;&#859;&#878;&#842;&#859;&#778;&#788;&#788;&#830;&#785;&#873;&#776;&#871;&#875;&#787;&#768;&#769;&#863;&#837;&#464;&#802;&#850;&#867;&#876;&#878;&#787;&#870;&#784;&#787;&#782;&#850;&#787;&#787;&#771;&#874;&#844;&#788;&#870;&#856;&#847;&#816;&#793;&#846;&#793;&#798;&#826;&#791;&#854;&#816;s&#822;&#816;&#812;&#800;&#804;&#790;&#852;&#846;&#804;&#846;&#793;&#787;&#773;&#782;&#864; &#807;&#790;&#846;&#791;&#799;&#838;&#878;&#848;&#871;&#850;&#873;&#768;&#863;&#864;&#864;&#303;&#807;&#812;&#858;&#846;&#814;&#799;&#846;&#799;&#840;&#792;&#775;&#780;&#771;&#775;&#868;&#873;&#783;&#769;&#830;&#775;&#855;&#867;&#794;&#837;s&#822;&#812;&#841;&#826;&#798;&#859;&#777;&#776;&#769;&#871;&#875;&#871;&#875;&#875;&#775;&#856;&#864; &#813;&#800;&#796;&#845;&#814;&#812;&#809;&#819;&#810;&#810;&#818;&#775;&#876;&#829;&#787;&#867;&#773;&#842;&#871;&#775;&#838;&#781;&#768;&#866;&#837;j&#801;&#800;&#796;&#826;&#841;&#813;&#816;&#818;&#809;&#787;&#872;&#782;&#842;&#772;&#784;&#788;&#874;&#877;&#870;&#778;&#768;&#776;&#871;&#844;&#873;&#874;&#837;&#367;&#822;&#820;&#819;&#841;&#797;&#857;&#827;&#790;&#793;&#826;&#792;&#812;&#792;&#803;&#800;&#844;&#879;&#870;&#776;&#769;&#779;&#876;&#871;&#776;&#768;&#781;&#786;&#873;&#774;&#787;&#770;&#787;&#770;&#837;&#837;s&#829;&#774;&#780;&#787;&#847;&#828;&#813;&#816;&#809;&#858;&#857;&#810;&#839;&#813;&#841;&#812;&#791;&#793;&#852;&#858;&#828;&#816;&#798;t&#822;&#874;&#868;&#868;&#875;&#783;&#873;&#776;&#787;&#877;&#874;&#829;&#768;&#1161;&#816;&#819;&#790;&#814;&#862; &#808;&#768;&#868;&#829;&#831;&#850;&#831;&#842;&#768;&#786;&#831;&#863;&#861;&#847;&#795;&#804;&#811;&#813;&#825;&#854;&#810;&#854;&#804;&#790;&#796;&#854;&#837;&#837;&#539;&#818;&#827;&#788;&#844;&#783;&#776;&#788;&#772;&#829;&#778;&#782;&#788;&#784;&#842;&#859;&#769;&#794;&#861;&#837;h&#846;&#813;&#841;&#858;&#840;&#810;&#804;&#858;&#828;&#790;&#798;&#809;&#792;&#854;&#790;&#814;&#840;&#786;&#879;&#778;&#784;&#778;&#872;&#779;&#874;&#780;&#769;&#830;&#848;&#830;&#860;e&#802;&#791;&#816;&#809;&#796;&#872;&#867;&#771;&#871;&#860;&#865; &#780;&#773;&#786;&#784;&#844;&#873;&#844;&#871;&#868;&#776;&#769;&#785;&#868;&#862;&#847;&#799;&#806;&#857;&#790;&#828;&#798;&#814;&#813;&#792;&#827;&#825;&#796;&#839;&#864;b&#802;&#808;&#825;&#858;&#813;&#804;&#811;&#799;&#839;&#840;&#793;&#815;&#792;&#815;&#853;&#834;&#869;&#842;&#874;&#875;&#829;&#788;&#779;&#775;&#768;&#787;&#875;&#782;&#772;&#769;&#553;&#802;&#799;&#851;&#811;&#809;&#826;&#825;&#813;&#814;&#871;&#844;&#875;&#848;&#788;&#777;&#776;&#769;&#879;&#879;&#843;&#777;&#855;&#788;&#781;&#783;&#850;&#859;&#834;&#794;&#789;g&#820;&#878;&#834;&#875;&#785;&#874;&#859;&#788;&#783;&#782;&#872;&#850;&#787;&#773;&#788;&#785;&#781;&#780;&#850;&#843;&#864;&#847;&#840;&#814;&#815;&#819;&#828;&#825;&#792;&#800;&#799;&#303;&#838;&#874;&#842;&#772;&#875;&#781;&#787;&#775;&#769;&#771;&#787;&#874;&#869;&#868;&#777;&#876;&#794;&#847;&#826;&#814;&#811;&#812;&#818;&#839;&#810;&#804;&#826;&#809;&#796;&#792;&#828;&#846;&#827;&#796;&#826;&#806;&#837;n&#795;&#827;&#846;&#812;&#826;&#830;&#787;&#869;&#774;&#785;&#787;&#771;&#777;&#768;&#776;&#769;&#780;&#784;&#877;&#777;&#775;&#877;&#849;&#794;&#861;&#326;&#858;&#828;&#814;&#805;&#817;&#804;&#853;&#798;&#791;&#826;&#782;&#834;&#784;&#878;&#829;&#786;&#787;&#778;&#843;&#842;&#842;&#844;&#785;&#870;&#770;&#849;&#870;&#870;&#855;i&#845;&#853;&#852;&#859;&#776;&#787;&#870;&#784;&#870;&#878;&#867;&#769;&#860;&#863;&#861;n&#823;&#802;&#795;&#854;&#819;&#853;&#827;&#798;&#814;&#853;&#809;&#793;&#854;&#793;&#811;&#845;&#809;&#773;&#783;&#776;&#769;&#770;&#871;&#843;&#782;&#834;&#786;&#849;&#778;&#777;&#769;&#786;&#831;&#779;&#872;&#779;&#774;&#863;&#837;g&#852;&#811;&#853;&#853;&#813;&#790;&#806;&#845;&#815;&#818;&#810;&#845;&#846;&#840;&#851;&#791;&#773;&#873;&#859;&#770;&#781;&#877;&#780;&#838;&#872;&#776;&#769;&#878;&#782;&#784;&#867;&#779;&#785;&#783;&#861;&#837;






wat the fuck ? is dis matrix ?


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. Juli 2012)

Bahhh, der Radio-Moderator geht mir auf die Ketten. Das Gelaber ist wie heißes Wachs. Und die Ankündigung, nen Song mit nem Didgeridoo zu spielen, machts nicht besser.


----------



## Tilbie (27. Juli 2012)

Nö.

http://www.eeemo.net/


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. Juli 2012)

*traurig* .... grad ein Insekt vom Arm geschnippst. Ein einzelnes Bein blieb allerdings drauf.


----------



## Xidish (27. Juli 2012)

Lecka Eis mit Kirschen + ~saft .... namnam ... und das um diese Zeit.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

meins^^

Das solltet Ihr vielleicht auch mal tun, dann funzt es wieder besser im Kopf - dank abgesenkter Temparaturen!


----------



## Saji (27. Juli 2012)

w&#798;&#810;&#803;&#804;&#810;&#798;&#853;&#782;&#834;&#787;&#879;&#849;&#787;&#780;&#776;&#878;&#829;&#782;&#788;&#850;&#778;&#770;&#781;&#860;&#864;&#865;&#7867;&#850;&#788;&#785;&#784;&#834;&#855;&#871;&#876;&#776;&#873;&#868;&#781;&#776;&#769;&#829;&#780;&#777;&#794;&#862;&#1161;&#816;&#803;&#845;&#851;&#845;&#798;&#796;&#792;&#816;&#790;&#858;&#816;&#851;&#813;&#839;&#768;&#856;&#861; &#807;&#795;&#805;&#826;&#827;&#811;&#827;&#817;&#799;&#874;&#850;&#850;&#872;&#871;&#783;&#877;&#873;&#877;&#769;&#864;a&#802;&#840;&#793;&#841;&#851;&#792;&#813;&#805;&#852;&#854;&#816;&#827;&#803;&#819;&#845;&#872;&#849;&#875;&#769;&#783;&#769;&#773;&#769;&#848;&#773;&#788;&#780;&#848;&#872;&#872;&#843;&#769;&#769;l&#818;&#828;&#815;&#840;&#804;&#804;&#840;&#800;&#796;&#798;&#818;&#854;&#841;&#809;&#851;&#877;&#776;&#785;&#849;&#778;&#787;&#830;&#782;&#781;&#784;&#778;&#769;&#869;&#842;&#862;&#316;&#822;&#811;&#792;&#793;&#812;&#819;&#828;&#816;&#773;&#872;&#830;&#774;&#774;&#776;&#769;&#848;&#829;&#874;&#777;&#866;&#837; &#821;&#824;&#801;&#852;&#793;&#800;&#827;&#812;&#845;&#853;&#852;&#805;&#814;&#816;&#793;&#845;&#853;&#776;&#875;&#830;&#872;&#781;&#786;&#830;&#873;&#850;&#871;&#772;&#874;&#769;&#860;g&#823;&#809;&#845;&#815;&#839;&#797;&#791;&#854;&#791;&#845;&#819;&#803;&#817;&#858;&#826;&#858;&#845;&#858;&#870;&#776;&#769;&#849;&#771;o&#822;&#814;&#852;&#817;&#853;&#813;&#851;&#796;&#809;&#839;&#804;&#810;&#813;&#811;&#857;&#815;&#825;&#873;&#773;&#784;&#876;&#868;&#779;&#874;&#844;&#783;&#784;&#877;&#783;&#838;&#829;&#865;n&#824;&#820;&#823;&#802;&#798;&#851;&#813;&#841;&#798;&#838;&#787;&#770;&#879;&#876;&#779;&#870;&#776;&#769;&#787;&#788;&#875;&#872;&#773;&#788;&#830;&#876;&#784;&#859;&#864;&#837;n&#821;&#821;&#853;&#826;&#828;&#809;&#845;&#811;&#799;&#810;&#840;&#777;&#772;&#844;&#785;&#855;&#849;&#786;&#869;&#788;&#871;&#876;&#831;&#777;&#794;&#866;a&#782;&#869;&#781;&#874;&#794;&#864;&#1161;&#793;&#817;&#791;&#806;&#810;&#814;&#827;&#852;&#791;&#814;&#813;&#805;&#811;&#828;&#853; &#820;&#807;&#795;&#811;&#845;&#799;&#817;&#854;&#871;&#872;&#850;&#842;&#834;&#872;&#838;&#870;&#844;&#868;&#768;&#876;&#781;&#877;&#788;&#838;&#778;&#834;&#787;&#865;d&#823;&#867;&#838;&#870;&#834;&#867;&#786;&#789;&#861;&#847;&#799;&#853;&#805;î&#795;&#841;&#806;&#800;&#854;&#810;&#852;&#805;&#819;&#797;&#852;&#800;&#826;&#840;&#841;&#806;&#854;&#870;&#784;&#867;&#778;&#770;&#865;e&#821;&#792;&#810;&#852;&#793;&#811;&#846;&#829;&#774;&#830;&#859;&#787;&#770;&#872;&#771;&#850;&#784;&#777;&#774;&#785;&#843;&#838;&#872;&#856; &#821;&#821;&#790;&#828;&#825;&#796;&#818;&#811;&#845;&#815;&#839;&#828;&#840;&#812;&#825;&#811;&#806;&#841;&#804;&#868;&#849;&#781;&#786;&#850;&#781;&#778;&#879;&#875;&#872;&#779;&#848;&#779;&#871;&#768;&#787;&#830;&#866;&#860;a&#801;&#784;&#842;&#785;&#855;&#770;&#775;&#769;&#831;&#789;&#865;&#847;&#825;&#811;&#840;&#828;&#819;&#841;&#840;&#816;&#816;&#817;&#810;&#796;&#840;&#793;&#825;&#819;&#819;&#858;&#841; &#824;&#812;&#852;&#819;&#845;&#803;&#857;&#858;&#812;&#841;&#819;&#800;&#840;&#858;&#809;&#809;&#799;&#793;&#790;&#809;&#878;&#877;&#850;&#842;&#769;&#831;&#838;&#850;&#829;&#873;&#794;&#794;p&#795;&#795;&#853;&#841;&#854;&#799;&#791;&#804;&#826;&#803;&#812;&#809;&#827;&#793;&#827;&#814;&#810;&#819;&#851;&#792;&#772;&#879;&#859;&#844;&#844;&#855;&#842;&#786;&#787;&#867;&#773;&#775;&#771;&#864;&#7681;&#807;&#808;&#816;&#852;&#814;&#853;&#799;&#828;&#792;&#840;&#796;&#845;&#813;&#858;&#858;&#810;&#819;&#827;&#868;&#787;&#867;&#780;&#776;&#769;&#776;&#769;&#770;&#781;&#781;&#850;&#844;&#777;&#770;&#872;&#830;&#786;&#787;&#794;&#837;&#299;&#807;&#812;&#803;&#811;&#793;&#858;&#803;&#857;&#829;&#872;&#844;&#775;&#871;&#877;&#768;&#831;&#772;&#771;&#838;&#877;&#829;&#873;&#785;&#776;&#769;&#789;&#505;&#868;&#794;&#847;&#793;&#790;&#806;&#825;&#851;&#818;&#828;&#851;&#851;&#851;&#840;&#810;&#792;&#792;&#858;&#845;&#854;&#863;f&#807;&#795;&#854;&#796;&#839;&#846;&#854;&#826;&#811;&#805;&#797;&#818;&#790;&#797;&#853;&#840;&#812;&#798;&#840;&#770;&#783;&#778;&#772;&#855;&#781;&#849;&#842;&#778;&#834;&#776;&#859;&#769;&#769;&#866;&#837;&#7795;&#820;&#822;&#807;&#803;&#790;&#816;&#803;&#798;&#814;&#796;&#790;&#797;&#810;&#803;&#800;&#841;&#818;&#874;&#779;&#872;&#831;&#772;&#859;&#877;&#849;&#768;&#316;&#820;&#823;&#822;&#805;&#827;&#839;&#811;&#815;&#853;&#825;&#814;&#793;&#839;&#778;&#778;&#788;&#776;&#768;&#794;l&#821;&#840;&#800;&#852;&#814;&#796;&#846;&#791;&#814;&#796;&#811;&#852;&#806;&#826;&#790;&#809;&#873;&#784;&#871;&#872;&#848;&#777;&#844;&#859;&#838;&#788;&#770;&#772;&#784;&#874;&#788;&#768;&#874;&#783;&#769;&#865;&#864;&#837; &#808;&#795;&#857;&#803;&#841;&#858;&#812;&#851;&#800;&#852;&#784;&#850;&#772;&#781;&#843;&#773;&#771;&#785;&#773;&#772;&#869;&#872;&#769;&#785;&#778;&#786;&#837;d&#823;&#802;&#840;&#799;&#805;&#851;&#841;&#792;&#841;&#799;&#805;&#790;&#793;&#828;&#805;&#771;&#831;&#787;&#872;&#870;&#871;&#855;&#776;&#869;&#879;&#875;&#829;&#777;e&#820;&#854;&#800;&#797;&#813;&#851;&#840;&#857;&#846;&#811;&#817;&#828;&#841;&#825;&#845;&#858;&#787;&#778;&#776;&#769;&#772;&#776;&#769;&#775;&#779;&#769;&#863;&#860;&#864;&#837;a&#801;&#808;&#852;&#857;&#816;&#793;&#827;&#811;&#812;&#828;&#818;&#841;&#814;&#814;&#788;&#785;&#868;&#785;&#776;&#872;&#776;&#871;&#849;&#769;&#869;&#781;&#850;&#770;&#772;&#834;&#769;&#794;&#860;t&#778;&#779;&#848;&#879;&#834;&#787;&#770;&#834;&#874;&#786;&#1161;&#821;&#827;&#846;&#811;&#810;&#800;&#853;&#799;&#806;&#805;&#803;&#799;&#815;&#857;&#803;&#812;&#858;&#789;&#789;&#861;h&#824;&#808;&#808;&#800;&#799;&#810;&#846;&#857;&#818;&#816;&#791;&#851;&#813;&#817;&#857;&#858;&#825;&#848;&#868;&#855;&#831;&#782;&#831;&#782;&#875;&#874;&#869;&#861;&#862;


----------



## Tilbie (27. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> w&#798;&#810;&#803;&#804;&#810;&#798;&#853;&#782;&#834;&#787;&#879;&#849;&#787;&#780;&#776;&#878;&#829;&#782;&#788;&#850;&#778;&#770;&#781;&#860;&#864;&#865;&#7867;&#850;&#788;&#785;&#784;&#834;&#855;&#871;&#876;&#776;&#873;&#868;&#781;&#776;&#769;&#829;&#780;&#777;&#794;&#862;&#1161;&#816;&#803;&#845;&#851;&#845;&#798;&#796;&#792;&#816;&#790;&#858;&#816;&#851;&#813;&#839;&#768;&#856;&#861; &#807;&#795;&#805;&#826;&#827;&#811;&#827;&#817;&#799;&#874;&#850;&#850;&#872;&#871;&#783;&#877;&#873;&#877;&#769;&#864;a&#802;&#840;&#793;&#841;&#851;&#792;&#813;&#805;&#852;&#854;&#816;&#827;&#803;&#819;&#845;&#872;&#849;&#875;&#769;&#783;&#769;&#773;&#769;&#848;&#773;&#788;&#780;&#848;&#872;&#872;&#843;&#769;&#769;l&#818;&#828;&#815;&#840;&#804;&#804;&#840;&#800;&#796;&#798;&#818;&#854;&#841;&#809;&#851;&#877;&#776;&#785;&#849;&#778;&#787;&#830;&#782;&#781;&#784;&#778;&#769;&#869;&#842;&#862;&#316;&#822;&#811;&#792;&#793;&#812;&#819;&#828;&#816;&#773;&#872;&#830;&#774;&#774;&#776;&#769;&#848;&#829;&#874;&#777;&#866;&#837; &#821;&#824;&#801;&#852;&#793;&#800;&#827;&#812;&#845;&#853;&#852;&#805;&#814;&#816;&#793;&#845;&#853;&#776;&#875;&#830;&#872;&#781;&#786;&#830;&#873;&#850;&#871;&#772;&#874;&#769;&#860;g&#823;&#809;&#845;&#815;&#839;&#797;&#791;&#854;&#791;&#845;&#819;&#803;&#817;&#858;&#826;&#858;&#845;&#858;&#870;&#776;&#769;&#849;&#771;o&#822;&#814;&#852;&#817;&#853;&#813;&#851;&#796;&#809;&#839;&#804;&#810;&#813;&#811;&#857;&#815;&#825;&#873;&#773;&#784;&#876;&#868;&#779;&#874;&#844;&#783;&#784;&#877;&#783;&#838;&#829;&#865;n&#824;&#820;&#823;&#802;&#798;&#851;&#813;&#841;&#798;&#838;&#787;&#770;&#879;&#876;&#779;&#870;&#776;&#769;&#787;&#788;&#875;&#872;&#773;&#788;&#830;&#876;&#784;&#859;&#864;&#837;n&#821;&#821;&#853;&#826;&#828;&#809;&#845;&#811;&#799;&#810;&#840;&#777;&#772;&#844;&#785;&#855;&#849;&#786;&#869;&#788;&#871;&#876;&#831;&#777;&#794;&#866;a&#782;&#869;&#781;&#874;&#794;&#864;&#1161;&#793;&#817;&#791;&#806;&#810;&#814;&#827;&#852;&#791;&#814;&#813;&#805;&#811;&#828;&#853; &#820;&#807;&#795;&#811;&#845;&#799;&#817;&#854;&#871;&#872;&#850;&#842;&#834;&#872;&#838;&#870;&#844;&#868;&#768;&#876;&#781;&#877;&#788;&#838;&#778;&#834;&#787;&#865;d&#823;&#867;&#838;&#870;&#834;&#867;&#786;&#789;&#861;&#847;&#799;&#853;&#805;î&#795;&#841;&#806;&#800;&#854;&#810;&#852;&#805;&#819;&#797;&#852;&#800;&#826;&#840;&#841;&#806;&#854;&#870;&#784;&#867;&#778;&#770;&#865;e&#821;&#792;&#810;&#852;&#793;&#811;&#846;&#829;&#774;&#830;&#859;&#787;&#770;&#872;&#771;&#850;&#784;&#777;&#774;&#785;&#843;&#838;&#872;&#856; &#821;&#821;&#790;&#828;&#825;&#796;&#818;&#811;&#845;&#815;&#839;&#828;&#840;&#812;&#825;&#811;&#806;&#841;&#804;&#868;&#849;&#781;&#786;&#850;&#781;&#778;&#879;&#875;&#872;&#779;&#848;&#779;&#871;&#768;&#787;&#830;&#866;&#860;a&#801;&#784;&#842;&#785;&#855;&#770;&#775;&#769;&#831;&#789;&#865;&#847;&#825;&#811;&#840;&#828;&#819;&#841;&#840;&#816;&#816;&#817;&#810;&#796;&#840;&#793;&#825;&#819;&#819;&#858;&#841; &#824;&#812;&#852;&#819;&#845;&#803;&#857;&#858;&#812;&#841;&#819;&#800;&#840;&#858;&#809;&#809;&#799;&#793;&#790;&#809;&#878;&#877;&#850;&#842;&#769;&#831;&#838;&#850;&#829;&#873;&#794;&#794;p&#795;&#795;&#853;&#841;&#854;&#799;&#791;&#804;&#826;&#803;&#812;&#809;&#827;&#793;&#827;&#814;&#810;&#819;&#851;&#792;&#772;&#879;&#859;&#844;&#844;&#855;&#842;&#786;&#787;&#867;&#773;&#775;&#771;&#864;&#7681;&#807;&#808;&#816;&#852;&#814;&#853;&#799;&#828;&#792;&#840;&#796;&#845;&#813;&#858;&#858;&#810;&#819;&#827;&#868;&#787;&#867;&#780;&#776;&#769;&#776;&#769;&#770;&#781;&#781;&#850;&#844;&#777;&#770;&#872;&#830;&#786;&#787;&#794;&#837;&#299;&#807;&#812;&#803;&#811;&#793;&#858;&#803;&#857;&#829;&#872;&#844;&#775;&#871;&#877;&#768;&#831;&#772;&#771;&#838;&#877;&#829;&#873;&#785;&#776;&#769;&#789;&#505;&#868;&#794;&#847;&#793;&#790;&#806;&#825;&#851;&#818;&#828;&#851;&#851;&#851;&#840;&#810;&#792;&#792;&#858;&#845;&#854;&#863;f&#807;&#795;&#854;&#796;&#839;&#846;&#854;&#826;&#811;&#805;&#797;&#818;&#790;&#797;&#853;&#840;&#812;&#798;&#840;&#770;&#783;&#778;&#772;&#855;&#781;&#849;&#842;&#778;&#834;&#776;&#859;&#769;&#769;&#866;&#837;&#7795;&#820;&#822;&#807;&#803;&#790;&#816;&#803;&#798;&#814;&#796;&#790;&#797;&#810;&#803;&#800;&#841;&#818;&#874;&#779;&#872;&#831;&#772;&#859;&#877;&#849;&#768;&#316;&#820;&#823;&#822;&#805;&#827;&#839;&#811;&#815;&#853;&#825;&#814;&#793;&#839;&#778;&#778;&#788;&#776;&#768;&#794;l&#821;&#840;&#800;&#852;&#814;&#796;&#846;&#791;&#814;&#796;&#811;&#852;&#806;&#826;&#790;&#809;&#873;&#784;&#871;&#872;&#848;&#777;&#844;&#859;&#838;&#788;&#770;&#772;&#784;&#874;&#788;&#768;&#874;&#783;&#769;&#865;&#864;&#837; &#808;&#795;&#857;&#803;&#841;&#858;&#812;&#851;&#800;&#852;&#784;&#850;&#772;&#781;&#843;&#773;&#771;&#785;&#773;&#772;&#869;&#872;&#769;&#785;&#778;&#786;&#837;d&#823;&#802;&#840;&#799;&#805;&#851;&#841;&#792;&#841;&#799;&#805;&#790;&#793;&#828;&#805;&#771;&#831;&#787;&#872;&#870;&#871;&#855;&#776;&#869;&#879;&#875;&#829;&#777;e&#820;&#854;&#800;&#797;&#813;&#851;&#840;&#857;&#846;&#811;&#817;&#828;&#841;&#825;&#845;&#858;&#787;&#778;&#776;&#769;&#772;&#776;&#769;&#775;&#779;&#769;&#863;&#860;&#864;&#837;a&#801;&#808;&#852;&#857;&#816;&#793;&#827;&#811;&#812;&#828;&#818;&#841;&#814;&#814;&#788;&#785;&#868;&#785;&#776;&#872;&#776;&#871;&#849;&#769;&#869;&#781;&#850;&#770;&#772;&#834;&#769;&#794;&#860;t&#778;&#779;&#848;&#879;&#834;&#787;&#770;&#834;&#874;&#786;&#1161;&#821;&#827;&#846;&#811;&#810;&#800;&#853;&#799;&#806;&#805;&#803;&#799;&#815;&#857;&#803;&#812;&#858;&#789;&#789;&#861;h&#824;&#808;&#808;&#800;&#799;&#810;&#846;&#857;&#818;&#816;&#791;&#851;&#813;&#817;&#857;&#858;&#825;&#848;&#868;&#855;&#831;&#782;&#831;&#782;&#875;&#874;&#869;&#861;&#862;




Lässt das bidde?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

I'm out girls, gute Nacht :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Doppelpostolololo


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Oh toll, jetzt sind sie wieder alle weg!

Ich such schon ein zweites gif....


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> dann funzt es wieder besser im Kopf - dank abgesenkter Temparaturen!



Kühlakku in den Kniekehlen. Wunderbar!

Die Promille bereiten eher Probleme. Aber als Urlauber geht das schon.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, nichtmehr lange und si sind alle wieder da.


----------



## Saji (27. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> So, nichtmehr lange und si sind alle wieder da.



Yaaaaay!


----------



## Xidish (27. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bild
> So, nichtmehr lange und si sind alle wieder da.


Musst nur aufpassen, daß Du nicht weg bist. 
Würd' mir/mich^^ an Deiner Stelle mal nach ner Freundin umschauen.
Dann bräuchtest Du nicht mehr diese Kurzfilmchen gucken.


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> So, nichtmehr lange und si sind alle wieder da.



Ich geh mal lieber, bevor mir wieder unterstellt wird....

(vom Typ schon besser. Bissel viel Holz.
Hab mal gehört, Männer gucken gern, aber scheuen es letztlich, ne Freundin mit Doppel-D zu haben)


----------



## Xidish (27. Juli 2012)

Menno, es ist so warm, daß mir bei dem Bildmachen + den paar Zeilen posten doch glatt das Eis fast ganz geschmolzen ist.


----------



## Saji (27. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Dann bräuchtest Du nicht mehr diese Kurzfilmchen gucken.



Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus.  Jedenfalls in unserem Alter. 



aufgeraucht schrieb:


> (vom Typ schon besser. Bissel viel Holz.
> Hab mal gehört, Männer gucken gern, aber scheuen es letztlich, ne Freundin mit Doppel-D zu haben)



Mir wurscht welche Körbchengröße sie hat. Nur sollte sie mich damit nicht erschlagen können. x)


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> daß mir bei dem Bildmachen ...



Screenshots von Refloxs Post?


----------



## Xidish (27. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Screenshots von Refloxs Post?


^^das Eis meinte ich ...

*edit:* Ich hau' mich hin ... Gute Nacht Euch!


----------



## Dropz (27. Juli 2012)

Nabend :]


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Musst nur aufpassen, daß Du nicht weg bist.
> Würd' mir/mich^^ an Deiner Stelle mal nach ner Freundin umschauen.
> Dann bräuchtest Du nicht mehr diese Kurzfilmchen gucken.



1. Das habe ich von ner normalen Seite. Also wenn man mich deswegen bannen möchte, gehe ich höchstpersönlich zur buffedredaktion und facebooke sie mit nem Playboy. Da sieht man in jedem nicki Minaj Musikvideos mehr! 
2. Es gibt da 2 die in Frage kämen und ich bin nunmal einfach nicht deren Typ.
Zum 3. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T-TA57L0kuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (27. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> So, nichtmehr lange und si sind alle wieder da.



Adam Sandler Klick





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ao-TBgVH63E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




was genial flach ist 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=skRdJGLWf_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und bei reflox internet ist for porn muss ich gleich an den song hier denken ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uQc-g1LPCpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Danke Kamsi, du gibst mir das Gefühl nicht alleine zu sein


----------



## Saji (27. Juli 2012)

Als wärst du allein damit. xD


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Aber ihr versteckt es unter euren gefakten weissen Westen!


----------



## Saji (27. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Aber ihr versteckt es unter euren gefakten weissen Westen!



Das schwarze Ding nennst du weiß?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juli 2012)

Da geht man einmal afk und direkt schon zwei Seiten weiter >.>


----------



## Saji (27. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Da geht man einmal afk und direkt schon zwei Seiten weiter >.>



Hey Sahnebutter!Wo ist denn deine Schwester, die Kaffeesahne?


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Riecht ihr das? Da sind 2 Mitleser.... Frischfleisch...

Ach sean, wenn man stundenlang /h/ anstarrt passiert das ab und an mal.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juli 2012)

Ich starr nicht /h/ an, das ist lame^^ Außerdem Chatte ich grad die ganze zeit nur.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Ich meine damit du starrst das an was in /h/ gepostet wird. Nicht /h/ ansich.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juli 2012)

Nein, tu ich auch nicht.


----------



## Dropz (27. Juli 2012)

Habt ihr kreative Lösungen für unglaublich schlechte Sommerluft im Zimmer ?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juli 2012)

Ventilator vors Fenster?


----------



## Dropz (27. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich bloß einen hätte


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Wenn du eine Lösung hast, sags mir bitte


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juli 2012)

Na dann wüsst ich auch nix^^

Bei mir ist es schön kühl, hab Fenster und Wintergarten alles auf, auch zum dunklen Wald draußen ._.


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. Juli 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> Habt ihr kreative Lösungen für unglaublich schlechte Sommerluft im Zimmer ?



Gegen Wärme:
Kühlakku unter den Kniekehlen und nix an ausser dem Radio.

Gegen schlechte Luft:
Fensterrahmen mit Zitronenkonzentrat einsprühen. Hilft zumindest gegen Insekten ... manchmal


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juli 2012)

Lass dir Kaltes Wasser über die Pulsadern laufen, erfrischt ungemein^^


----------



## Kamsi (27. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Aber ihr versteckt es unter euren gefakten weissen Westen!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IHfvCRVf7rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ist fsk16 übrigens also keine sorge ^^

aufgeraucht wo ist dein huhn hin ?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Dat moment when you saw more than the 25 seconds


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Juli 2012)

scheiß ameisen in der bude, gerade eine großoffensive gegen eine ameisenstraße geführt. Victory will be mine ! *evil laughter*


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juli 2012)

Setze ein handelsembargo gegen sie an!


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Juli 2012)

ganz im gegenteil, ich beteilige mich sogar an deren nahrungsbeschaffung, aber die wollen mein wohlriechendes insektizid in streuform nicht.
da hab ich das insektizid halt in wasseraufgelöst und in eine sprüchflasche gekippt. ich bin mir zwar sicher das das insektizid seinen teil mit dran hatte, aber als todesursache ist wohl doch eher ertrinken festzustellen^^


----------



## ego1899 (27. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mach...das...bitte..WEG!



So schlimm? Ich wollt mir den schon als Sig machen?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> So schlimm? Ich wollt mir den schon als Sig machen?



Wenn du das machst landeste auf Igno^^


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Wage es nicht!


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. Juli 2012)

..


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. Juli 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> scheiß ameisen in der bude, gerade eine großoffensive gegen eine ameisenstraße geführt. Victory will be mine ! *evil laughter*



tear, ich schlaf mal ne Nacht drüber. Hatte in der alten Wohnung auch welche. Hab irgendwas zwischen die Dielenfugen gesprüht. Nix giftiges, nix speziell gegen Ameisen. War was 'normales fürs Saubermachen'. Hat 1a geholfen. Nicht eine Ameise mehr gehabt.
Vielleicht geht mit der Sonne auch ein Licht bei mir auf und es fällt mir wieder ein.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> tear, ich schlaf mal ne Nacht drüber. Hatte in der alten Wohnung auch welche. Hab irgendwas zwischen die Dielenfugen gesprüht. Nix giftiges, nix speziell gegen Ameisen. War was 'normales fürs Saubermachen'. Hat 1a geholfen. Nicht eine Ameise mehr gehabt.
> Vielleicht geht mit der Sonne auch ein Licht bei mir auf und es fällt mir wieder ein.



Wer weiss was du denen angetan hast ._.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Glass of juice


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juli 2012)

Bin mal schlafen ihr süßen :3


----------



## Dropz (27. Juli 2012)

Nachtilein :]


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> tear, ich schlaf mal ne Nacht drüber. Hatte in der alten Wohnung auch welche. Hab irgendwas zwischen die Dielenfugen gesprüht. Nix giftiges, nix speziell gegen Ameisen. War was 'normales fürs Saubermachen'. Hat 1a geholfen. Nicht eine Ameise mehr gehabt.
> Vielleicht geht mit der Sonne auch ein Licht bei mir auf und es fällt mir wieder ein.



die ganzen hausfrauentipps hab ich auch schon ausprobiert und im schlafzimmer bin ich sie mittlerweile los dank scheuermilch und ameisengift, im wohnzimmer kann ich das aber leider nicht so großflächig machen :/


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. Juli 2012)

Forum geht nachts ziemlich oft in die Knie... 

Sean, ich bin der Überzeugung, die Ameisen lediglich umgeleitet zu haben. Ich würde doch nie...... 
Da es was handelsübliches war und zum Rumsprühen, wirds wohl ne Mischung aus Fenster- und Badreiniger gewesen sein.
Vielleicht sind die Viecher dann ne Etage höher geklettert. Hab nie Beschwerden gehört ... allerdings hatten die auch zwei Katzen und einen Hund. Hilft ja eventuell auch gegen Ameisen. 

@tear, das war übrigens kein Hausfrauentipp, sondern Mordversuch aus Leidenschaft.
Kamen vom Boden, den Küchenschrank rauf, die Arbeitsfläche entlang, über den Herd.
Ich war angep***t, der Baumarkt weit weg und nur Haushaltsreiniger zur Hand. Also eine Mischung aus Ärger und Hilflosigkeit ... aber bei mir hat es funktioniert.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Ich bin dann auch schlafen. Nacht :3


----------



## Saji (27. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Forum geht nachts ziemlich oft in die Knie...
> 
> Sean, ich bin der Überzeugung, die Ameisen lediglich umgeleitet zu haben. Ich würde doch nie......
> Da es was handelsübliches war und zum Rumsprühen, wirds wohl ne Mischung aus Fenster- und Badreiniger gewesen sein.
> ...



Bei deiner Sig muss ich immer unweigerlich an die Band Megaherz denken.  Ich denke aber mal das ist keine Absicht, oder?


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Bei deiner Sig muss ich immer unweigerlich an die Band Megaherz denken.  Ich denke aber mal das ist keine Absicht, oder?



Ne, keine Absicht dahinter. Höre ich - ehrlich gesagt - zum ersten Mal.
Hatte mal ne total beknackte Band, da gabs auch nen Song mit Megahertz ("Technische Versuchssendung der Telekom. Einhundertundeins Megahertz" - Titellänge überragte den Inhalt). 
Sig muss mir jemand untergeschoben haben... entspricht doch so gar nicht meinem Naturell *räusper*


----------



## Saji (27. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Sig muss mir jemand untergeschoben haben... entspricht doch so gar nicht meinem Naturell *räusper*



Wenn schon... Miststücke kommen im Leben weiter. 

Zum Thema Miststück:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LzQRrTFFTiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: Bin im Bett, over and out!


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Joa Dolan is gone



WHYYYYYY?!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

inb4 reflox

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> inb4 reflox
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Da es der Nachtschwärmer ist, bin ich so frech und doppelposte! muahahahahaha!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2012)

Gewittaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Und morgen um 6 aufstehen und Post verteilen. ^^
Scheiß Studentenjobs.

oh wait...


11 Euro die Stunde ^^
ahahaha auf gehts


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Dude.. why @Roffelox?


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Hilfe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Ich hab dich ma abonniert, wenn du Fame hast krieg ich auch was vom Kuchen oder ? :3


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Du wirst mein Partner :3

Aber bitte wunder dich nicht über meine Videos, die sind ziemlich... random xD


----------



## H2OTest (27. Juli 2012)

Ich werde euch stürtzen :3


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Indem du Wassertestvideos machst?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Oh oh ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




#partyhard


----------



## H2OTest (27. Juli 2012)

nö, den propeller !


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4 guck mal auf meine Kanalseite :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Dude... awww :3 

Bis auf ein paar crappy Konzertaufnahmen gibt es bei mir eh nix zu sehen, aber who knows ^^


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Man, ich will das alte Kanaldesign wieder :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Jo generell das neue Layout ist total unübersichtlich.

Wo sind denn hier die ganzen Leute, muss Reflox schon wieder leicht bekleidete Frauenbilder zeigen ?


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2012)

BOOBIES :3


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Aun und aufgeraucht sind noch nicht da... muss ich jetzt schon oben ohne posten?


----------



## H2OTest (27. Juli 2012)

Oben ohneaiiiaiaiaiaiaia ja - der Link ist von aufgeraucht


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

rawwrrrrrr xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIN H2O


----------



## H2OTest (27. Juli 2012)




----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

SH111111111111111111111111111K44444444444444 BESCHÜTZT MICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ich hör niewieder Lavender Town ;_;

Jetzt ist meine Katze vom Fenster aus ins Zimmer gesprungen. Und mein Zimmer ist mehr als 10 Meter vom Boden weg ;_;


----------



## H2OTest (27. Juli 2012)

So ich hab euch mal subscribed'


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

yay :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

*Psssssssscch* Alles wird gut *Pssssscchhh* Es ist nur ein Gespenst, so wie die Monster unter deinem Bett ...

Here, listen to this...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F4X-qyE8jw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wieso mein Ton immer leiser geht, von alleine ? Nur vom Browser, der Rest ist normal ._.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2012)

I FUCKIN LOVE CAAAAAAAAAAAAATS 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Ain't no party like a PewDiePie party :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sh1k4

Lavender Town... :<


----------



## Aun (27. Juli 2012)

und hier kommt johnny! wait wrong movie ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MQ5ziNOtoMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



daufq?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Dude..what?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juli 2012)

Na ihr Penner?
Hier das Vid von Aun





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MQ5ziNOtoMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Geh weg damit D:

mr. Bean!!!! <3


----------



## Saji (27. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na ihr Penner?
> Hier das Vid von Aun
> 
> 
> ...



dafuq did i just see...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Juli 2012)

nice =)


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2012)

Was geht in London


----------



## Aun (27. Juli 2012)

alter der typ, der sich die eröffnung ausgedacht hat hat doch was geschmissen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Ich finde sie top, ich meine The Prodigy und Blur...


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Das ist der geilste Typ der Welt xD


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2012)

QUEEN ANYONE ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ISy0Hl0SBfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



DIZZEE <3

AND THE INVENTOR OF TE INTERNETZ *-*


----------



## Saji (27. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> QUEEN ANYONE ?



Aber nur in der Originalbesetzung.


----------



## Aun (27. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Aber nur in der Originalbesetzung.



ich mag paul rogers nicht, der rest ist geil


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=txcYwWgNxWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Alle wieder wech ? q_q


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juli 2012)

*schnurr*


----------



## Aun (27. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meine reaktion über momentan herrschende 30°C


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pty-B_QVR9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (27. Juli 2012)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nina Hagen


OMG, die kommt aus der Stadt bzw. ist dort zur Schule gegangen, wo ich 19 Jahre lang aufwuchs.
Sie war zwar so intelligent, später zu Geld zu kommen - aber damals ....
Die Frau des Arbeitskollegen meiner Mam damals war mit NH zusammen in einer Klasse.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oikaxFYGb3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Fuck yeah Hagen !


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Fuck yeah Hagen !



Wenn schon dann passsend zum Wetter (von morgen)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ViedIFM0H1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (28. Juli 2012)

endlich ein gewitter, es schüttet wie aus eimern yeah


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

Reflox ? Mehr Bilder!


----------



## Xidish (28. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> endlich ein gewitter, es schüttet wie aus eimern yeah


Das war bei uns ca vor 4 Stunden ca 2 Stunden lang - eins nach dem anderen.
Straßenbeleuchtung ist ausgefallen, Feuerwehr fuhr danach rum.

Und bei uns ist der Rasen teilweise unter Wasser gesetzt bzw. an der Hausecke ein kleiner Swimmungpool entstanden, 
da aufgrund von Bauarbeiten am Haus zwar das Fallrohr noch vorhanden ist, aber das Abflußrohr demontiert auf dem rasen liegt. ^^


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Reflox ? Mehr Bilder!



AYE AYE SIR!

Das ist eines meiner persönlichen Favoriten :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

wonderful


----------



## Aun (28. Juli 2012)

NSFW 

viel besser ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

Wubwubwubwubwub 

Die kühle Briese draußen ist wundervoll :3


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Die hat ein Gesicht wie ein Ferkel. D:


----------



## Aun (28. Juli 2012)

naja deine ist abgesehen ihrer 2 dinger auch keine schönheit


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Sagst du :<


----------



## Xidish (28. Juli 2012)

Ihr habt vielleicht Probleme. 
Trefft Euch doch mal und macht Euch nen schon Gif Abend mit den Gif-Frauen. 

Ich gehe nun schlafen - alleine. 
Freundin ist auf Mutter/Kind Kur - müssen sich wohl von mir erholen.^^ 
(Nee ... hat andere Gründe.)


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Das werden wir... vielleicht...wenn Mond und Sonne den Ort bescheinen...wo...Slash geboren wurde...


----------



## Aun (28. Juli 2012)

ja sag ich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

Reflox und Aun sind die Poster, wenn die dann zufällig auf meinem Bildschirm auftauchen ?! 

Solange meine Freundin nicht hier im Forum angemeldet ist (GOTT BEWAHRE NEINEINEINEINEIN), kann ich auch mal ein Auge drauf werfen oder ?


----------



## Aun (28. Juli 2012)

ach wir sind alle brav und haben uns trotz kleiner flames alle lieb


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Juli 2012)

Mein Dota Team ist voller iddies die nur scheiße labern und nichts drauf haben...wieso nur wieso!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mein Dota Team ist voller iddies die nur scheiße labern und nichts drauf haben...wieso nur wieso!



welcome to the internetz


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Ist doch normal


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Juli 2012)

Kills/Tode/Assists

Letzte Kd:
21/7/15
Diese Kd: 0/12/1


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Das ist nur, weil du "ihr" immer auf die Schenkel starrst xD


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Juli 2012)

Halt die Klappe, Drow Ranger ist halt sexy kann ich ja nix für^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

Bin mal pennen, gute Nacht Mädels :3


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Nachti :3


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bin mal pennen, gute Nacht Mädels :3



Nachti hübscher Gitarrenspieler


----------



## Dominau (28. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ywoLNa6xVuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



TTAAAABBBYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

yeey Dominau! Wegen dir kenn ich Tabby eigentlich :3


----------



## Saji (28. Juli 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> TTAAAABBBYYYYYY!!!!!



Und es gibt doch was schlimmeres als das Lavender Town Theme.


----------



## Dominau (28. Juli 2012)

Bitte bitte ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Juli 2012)

Sie ist zwar Süß, hört aber die falsche Musik^^


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Pff, sie ist die beste ... Pop-Sängerin (?) neben Ariana Grande :3


----------



## Saji (28. Juli 2012)

Nein nein nein nein nein nein nein nein nein! Nein nein nein nein nein nein nein nein nein! So lange Zeit konnte ich mich vor der Facebook-Chronik drücken, aber jetzt hat sich mich erwischt... -_-


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Nein nein nein nein nein nein nein nein nein! Nein nein nein nein nein nein nein nein nein! So lange Zeit konnte ich mich vor der Facebook-Chronik drücken, aber jetzt hat sich mich erwischt... -_-



MIGHTY HAMMER OF THE FACEBOOK CAPITALISTS!


----------



## Zonalar (28. Juli 2012)

huhu guys.
Hab grad meine Bruder dafür bestraft, das er sich mit seinem Facebook-Account auf meinem PC nicht abmelded.
Jetzt hat er ein dumemr Affe als Profilbild.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Juli 2012)

Gz


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Konichiwa Bitchez!


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Juli 2012)

Tabby :3


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Und sonst so?


----------



## win3ermute (28. Juli 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h0QutVfBs8[/youtube]


----------



## Tilbie (29. Juli 2012)

Abend!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2012)

WIESO IST HIER NIX LOS WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARH 

Nabend :3


Reflox ? Where are the picturez ?!


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2012)

Ich habe keine so machtvollen Bilder! Es ist tot hier! Ausgestorben!

Ich versuchs mal...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2012)

Na Reflox?


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2012)

okay Sean ist da


----------



## Tilbie (29. Juli 2012)

lol


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2012)

Und Tilbie yaaaay Tilbie!


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2012)

Der Arsch ist mir aber ein bisschen zu dunkel


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2012)

Ich verkneif mir jetzt mal einen bösen Kommentar...


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juli 2012)

Der rosarote Panther ist einfach ein extrem geiler Film


----------



## Arosk (29. Juli 2012)

yooo wazzzz gaytzzzz ab boooyyyzzz?

e: ok, bisschen übertrieben


----------



## win3ermute (29. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Der rosarote Panther ist einfach ein extrem geiler Film



Ich hoffe, Du meinst das Original mit Peter Sellers und nicht den Abklatsch? Im ersteren Fall würde ich Dir zustimmen - und Dir im letzteren Fall derbe Geschmacksentgleisung bescheinigen.

Der beste "Clouseau-Film" ist eh "A Shot in the Dark". Peter Sellers mag ein absoluter Unsympath gewesen sein - als Komiker war er top! Ich wage zu behaupten, daß selbst die heutige Jugend bei einem "Partyschreck" (Regie ebenfalls Blake Edwards) mehr lacht als bei der prolligen Nullnummer namens "Hangover".


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juli 2012)

Guck jetzt aufem ersten & sags mir


----------



## win3ermute (29. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Guck jetzt aufem ersten & sags mir



Derzeit läuft "Trail of the Pink Panther" - ein Zusammenschnitt von Szenen von Peter Sellers, die notdürftig für einen Kinofilm zusammengepflückt wurden. Der ist richtig schlecht - aber hat dank Sellers ein paar großartige Szenen.

Edit: "Aber das ist ein unbezahlbarer Steinway!" *KA-WUMMS* "Jetzt nicht mehr!" (das ist aus "Shot in the Dark" und wird da im Nachspann gezeigt)

Und natürlich "Folgen Sie diesem Auto!"

Meine Lieblingsszene (ebenfalls aus "Shot in the Dark") ist:

"Wo war ich gerade?" "Sie verdammter Idiot sind vom Sofa gefallen!"


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YsbvdLkrkf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


<3
ja hab mich verlesen sorry


----------



## win3ermute (29. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ja hab mich verlesen sorry



Äh... watt?!


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juli 2012)

Vorhin kam der Roserrote Panda & ich dachte jetzt kommt nur die einfache wiederholung hab mich aber verlesen.


----------



## win3ermute (29. Juli 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUAFPuWiBKU[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juli 2012)

Alter woher krieg ich jetzt die ganze Doku "Die Wüste lebt" ?


----------



## Saji (29. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Vorhin kam der *Roserrote Panda* & ich dachte jetzt kommt nur die einfache wiederholung hab mich aber verlesen.



dafuq?



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (29. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alter woher krieg ich jetzt die ganze Doku "Die Wüste lebt" ?



Ey Alter! (was in relativer Betrachtungsweise im Gegenzug zu meiner Person tatsächlich eine passende, wenn auch unhöfliche Feststellung darstellen würde):

Weiß ich nich, ist mir auch egal, zumindest "Wüste lebt" eh gestellt ist wie Sau und nix mit einer Doku zu tun hat. Dann lieber das (keine manipulierte Disney-Doku):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DWgjjjsLKc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juli 2012)

Mir gehts nur um die deutsche syncron stimme welche ich sehr beruhigend finde & ich bestimmt sehr gut einschlafen könnte wenn ich denn ein Video finde das länger als 8 Minuten dauert


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mhh das ist doof, WoW ist aber auch nicht die beste Kontaktbörse



Ist ja nur so dass ich 1 Jahr lang immer mit ihr rumgehängt bin :<

Ist ja nicht so dass ich sie im RL sehen möchte oder so, ich will einfach mal wieder mit ihr chatten^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2012)

Jojo, würden die ganzen Leute heute noch spielen, mit denen ich damals wirklich jeden Tag unterwegs war... aber naja, WoW ist tot für mich :/


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Jojo, würden die ganzen Leute heute noch spielen, mit denen ich damals wirklich jeden Tag unterwegs war... aber naja, WoW ist tot für mich :/



Dem schließe ich mich an 

Guten Abend!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2012)

LANGWEILIG ._.


----------



## Magogan (29. Juli 2012)

Ich finde WoW auch nicht mehr so toll ... In MoP muss man ja nur noch zum Umskillen zum Klassenlehrer, Zauber und Fähigkeiten erlernt man automatisch ... 

Tja, alte, sinnvolle Features werden entfernt, aber es kommen kaum sinnvolle neue hinzu.

Und die Spieler, die WoW früher gemocht haben, hören nach und nach auf, weil ihnen alles weggenommen wird, was ihnen gefallen hat (schwere Instanzen, Waffenskillen, Gruppenquests, Jäger-Pets füttern usw.) ...


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2012)

*Ist gerade Tierisch angepisst*


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juli 2012)

Ist Gesetzt der Rache ein guter Film ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2012)

Es ist nicht primär das. Blizzard passt sich nur an, es gibt halt mehr und mehr Spieler bzw User, die nicht so viel Zeit in das Game stecken wollen, für die passen sie es an. Dabei dann noch auf die Core-Gamer zu achten ist schwer, deswegen geht mir das Gemecker auch aufn Sack. 

Was mir fehlt ist das Feeling. Das liegt eben nicht  an Blizzard, sondern an mir selbst und die Zeit, die ich schon in das Spiel gesteckt habe. Hab fast 4 Jahre gezockt (mit Pausen), und wenn ich mich an das erste Jahr erinnere, das war einfach geil. Alles war neu, die ersten Instanzen (wie oft ich das schon hier im Forum geschrieben habe ), die ersten blauen/epischen Gegenstände, später die Raids (Black Tempel, Kara, Lich King Raid da (Name vergessen))... das erlebst du eben nur einmal. Wie viele Dinge im Leben. 

Genau diese Gefühle jetzt nochmal mitzuerleben, das ist unmöglich.


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2012)

Naja ich glaub WoW würde mir auch heute noch Spass machen aber mir sind die 13 Euro im Monat einfach zuviel für ein Spiel, dass nicht mehr bietet als andere...
Ich hab jedenfalls momentan mit Free2play Spielen genauso viel Spass... also wieso Geld rauswerfen?

Leider hat da WoW meiner meinung nach seine Bezahlqualitäten verloren.

Und ganz wichtig ist wohl, dass ich für WoW nicht mehr die Zeit hätte.
Klar gerade im Moment vielleicht schon, aber ich weiß nicht wie es in 1-2 Monaten aussieht und von daher lohnt sich anfangen nicht.

Ich hätte sicher genug zutun in WoW und zu langweilig wäre es mir sicher nicht.



Olliruh schrieb:


> Ist Gesetzt der Rache ein guter Film ?




 jo


@Shiki

So sehe ich das auch. Das Feeling war damals einfach ein anderes. Und da kann sich das Spiel biegen wie es will, ich denke das wird nicht wiederkommen.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juli 2012)

Höhö mit meinem ersten Krieger mit int platte durch azeroth gezogen weil das mehr Rüstung hatte als die anderen Platten Sachen 
jede menge geflame


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Höhö mit meinem ersten Krieger mit int platte durch azeroth gezogen weil das mehr Rüstung hatte als die anderen Platten Sachen
> jede menge geflame



Erster Sprechender Krieger in WoW, wa' ?


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juli 2012)

Außerdem sah das equip cooler aus


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2012)

Ich sag nur Ragnaros mit 40 Mann. ^^
Davon so ne handvoll irgendwelche Newbies die nicht in der Gilde waren.

Und dann haben wir ihn das erste Mal gelegt und das Headset ist fast geplatz vor Geschrei im TS. Soviel Emotionen  naja lang ists her 

Und BWL den ersten Boss wochenlang gewiped.... Onyxia das erste Mal.... und viele mehr. An das meiste erinner ich mich aber nicht mehr ganz


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juli 2012)

Oder wie ich mich mit nem Kumpel durch diese Gnollcamps in Westfall gestorben habe oder der 10ner Deathmine Raid


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2012)

Weiß nur noch, wie unsere Gilde (beste überhaupt ._.) in Kara war und ich für meinen kleinen Gnom Magier mein erstes Epixx bekommen habe ... best day in my life (in WoW  )

Klingt so nerdig, aber who cares.


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Oder wie ich mich mit nem Kumpel durch diese Gnollcamps in Westfall gestorben habe oder der 10ner Deathmine Raid



Ahahahaha
jetzt wo du es sagst, das war echt Horror, diese scheiss Gnolle. Alle 2 Meter hat man irgendein Vieh geadded was ein halbes Rudel hinter sich her zog und man ist nur noch im Team von einer Ecke in die nächste gelaufen um alle adds loszuwerden ^^



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Weiß nur noch, wie unsere Gilde (beste überhaupt ._.) in Kara war und ich für meinen kleinen Gnom Magier mein erstes Epixx bekommen habe ... best day in my life (in WoW  )
> 
> Klingt so nerdig, aber who cares.



Wie hieß deine Gilde?
Karazhan fand ich auch toll als Instanz. War auch nicht so voll dank der "nur" 10 Spieler, was ja damals völlig neu war.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2012)

Mhh... muss ich mal überlegen, war jedenfalls auf dem Realm Baelgun ^^


----------



## Magogan (29. Juli 2012)

Naja, Blizzard gibt den Spielern ja nicht die Möglichkeit, die neuen Dinge langsam zu entdecken ... Alles geht schnell: Questen, Dungeonbrowser, Schlachtzugsbrowser, ...

Früher hat man ewig heroische Instanzen spielen und doch immer was Neues sehen können (in BC zum Beispiel die heroischen Instanzen, hab die nie alle durchspielen können ... Ok, auf normal, aber man wollte sie ja auf heroisch schaffen, war immer eine Herausforderung) ... Schade, dass es heute nicht mehr so ist


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juli 2012)

Meine Lieblingsinstanz war wohl Uldaman oder brd 
Mein Lieblingsgebiet war Loch Modan oder das Rotkammgebirge (also vom optischen her) 
Meine Lieblingsstadt war Sturmwind bzw die Stadt in Loch Modan und mein Lieblingsraid war BT.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2012)

Nichts geht über If und Rotkammgebirge!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2012)

AHHHH die Gilde hieß Infaculty, oh mein Gott  

http://www.warcraftrealms.com/guilds/2935868

Man sieht sogar noch meinen Char (Logas, alter so ein Crap-Name ) und den von meiner damaligen Freundin (Delia).

Ach Gott da kommen Erinnerungen...


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juli 2012)

Haha mein Gnom Magier hieß Sierra & mein DK Tequila 
Mein Schurke hieß Heike (so wie die Mutter von dem Kumpel mit dem ich zusammen gespielt habe)


----------



## Dropz (29. Juli 2012)

Naböönd :]


----------



## Xidish (29. Juli 2012)

Ach waren das noch Zeiten, als für meinen Orc Schurken (Grushdak ... daher auch der Name) noch Intelligenz steigern wichtig war.
War doch glaub so (?), daß höhere Intelligenz Fertigkeiten schneller steigerte, oder (kann mich schwach dran erinnern).

Und dann diese Schurken-Gift-Quest ...
Bin da öfters gestorben - entweder gleich zum Turm gerannt oder Leuchtpistole abgefeuert und ebenso zu früh losgerannt ... 

Die Quest war zudem noch verbugged.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glaub' normal waren es 4 Tage, in denen man per Giftbuff Abzüge hatte - oder solange, bis man die Folgequest abgeschlossen hatte.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2012)

A wild Dropz appears!


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ach waren das noch Zeiten, als für meinen Orc Schurken (Grushdak ... daher auch der Name) noch Intelligenz steigern wichtig war.
> War doch glaub so (?), daß höhere Intelligenz Fertigkeiten schneller steigerte, oder (kann mich schwach dran erinnern).
> 
> Und dann diese Schurken-Gift-Quest ...
> ...




Hatte auch nen Schurken. Damals als es bis Level 70 ging.... hatte ihn Nero genannt.
Irgendwer hat den Namen reportet und ich musste den Namen 5 Minuten vorm raid umbenennen, voll panne


----------



## Dalfi (29. Juli 2012)

Hab ja erst mit BC angefangen, daher vielleicht ein wenig befangen, aber ich finde Kara ist nach wie vor die beste Raidinstanz in WoW....diese Stimmung und der ganze Aufbau sind für mich bisher unerreicht. Ulduar folgt mit kanppem Abstand und der Rest der Raids und ich hab sie mir alle angeschaut, kann da wie ich finde nicht mithalten.

Fand auch damals die alten Schwarzfelstiefen absolut geil.....selbst wenn wir damals nach 4 Stunden und x-maligem Verlaufen nicht einmal die Hälfte der Bosse gefunden hatten....hat sowas für mich einen Reiz gehabt....aber heute kann man sowas vergessen, da muss ja alles in max, 20 min schön linear durchgerannt sein....sonst steht man ganz schnell allein in der Instanz.


----------



## Xidish (29. Juli 2012)

Nabend Dropz
---------------

Ah habe noch etwas gefunden aus TBC Zeiten.
Habe ich mich da verjagt ... in einer Ogerhöhle in Nagrand 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juli 2012)

Ach BC war schon super^^ 
Hatte erst Ende Classic angefangen und da nix gesehen, aber in BC gings dann voran, auch wenn ich natürlich nicht wirklich schnell 70 war  (Kara, SSC und TK, BT leider erst kurz vor Wotlk-release). Aber am meisten Spaß hat Arena gemacht.
Mit RL-Kumpel in s3 und s4 knapp am Gladi vorbei (Forever Duelist T_T ). Abends im TS sitzen und teilweise ggn die RP-besten gewonnen, das waren
immer wunderbare Momente 
Wotlk dann wieder forever duelist, aber auch mit "echtem" Raiden angefangen. Ulduar war einfach ne tolle Raidinstanz, und es hat echt Spaß gemacht. Kurz vor ICC hat sich der Raid 
dann aufgelöst :\


----------



## Dropz (30. Juli 2012)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Hab ja erst mit BC angefangen, daher vielleicht ein wenig befangen, aber ich finde Kara ist nach wie vor die beste Raidinstanz in WoW....diese Stimmung und der ganze Aufbau sind für mich bisher unerreicht. Ulduar folgt mit kanppem Abstand und der Rest der Raids und ich hab sie mir alle angeschaut, kann da wie ich finde nicht mithalten.
> 
> Fand auch damals die alten Schwarzfelstiefen absolut geil.....selbst wenn wir damals nach 4 Stunden und x-maligem Verlaufen nicht einmal die Hälfte der Bosse gefunden hatten....hat sowas für mich einen Reiz gehabt....aber heute kann man sowas vergessen, da muss ja alles in max, 20 min schön linear durchgerannt sein....sonst steht man ganz schnell allein in der Instanz.



Oh ja, genau so ging es mir auch  Ich habe als kleiner Noob auch immer in Shattrath (ich hoffe es ist richtig geschrieben ) gestanden und die Spieler in Tier-6 Rüstungen bestaunt


----------



## Olliruh (30. Juli 2012)

Ich fand AQ 20/40 auch genial. Wobei 20 > 40 vom Design & 40 > 20 von den Bossen her.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juli 2012)

AQ hab ich auch erst auf 70 erlebt. War natürlich was ganz anderes aber trotzdem interessant.


----------



## Olliruh (30. Juli 2012)

AQ hab ich Gildeninern in WOTLK mit Leuten im lvl bereich zwischen 60 - 68 gemacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juli 2012)

Naja das geht ja noch, da braucht man ja nicht wirklich Movement oder muss viel beachten. Die Emperor Twins mal ausgenommen <.< 
- Wäre Naxx nicht die neue Raidini geworden hättet ihr da reingehen müssen  Ich weiß noch, wie zu 70er Zeiten da noch manche nicht durchgekommen sind


----------



## Olliruh (30. Juli 2012)

Ich erinner mich noch gut an diesen einen komischen Blubb den man erst einfrieren muss & dann weg ballern muss ,wir sind 1 Millionen mal gewiped 

Naja man muss auch bedenken das wir alle nur grünes/blaues Questequip hatten.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juli 2012)

Hm joa, das ist natürlich etwas schwieriger als mit Vollequipten Leuten da durchzurennen^^


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2012)

*Gähn* Noch wer hier?


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

moin ihr pussies


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juli 2012)

ohh Aun kommt aus Magdeburg hehehe


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2012)

Abend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

a wild reflox appears


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

aaaand it´s gone


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juli 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Olliruh (30. Juli 2012)

Let's go to the mall


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2012)

Come on Jessica, come on Torby, let's go to the mall, you won't be sooooorry!


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juli 2012)

Nit um die Uhrzeit...


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2012)

Dann muss eben das reichen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kx4zaFB0Kn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=guk_eYKvMp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Rotkäppchen lief durch den Wald *sing*


----------



## Olliruh (30. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=05MykSuOxP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ERINNERUNGEN !


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ERINNERUNGEN !



Schwul xD


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dw8dJPvq9bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (30. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schwul xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

zu schade, das keine zitate im zitat funzen, das wär dann tfception ^^


----------



## Olliruh (30. Juli 2012)

Schalke hat Magdeburg doch am Wochenende aus der Arena geschossen oder ?


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> zu schade, das keine zitate im zitat funzen, das wär dann tfception ^^
> 
> 
> Aun schrieb:
> ...


Funktioniert doch du nase^^


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

nur das ich mich nicht für fussball per se interessiere.vorallem nicht hier.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juli 2012)

sean du crashts das board noch ^^


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


nur für euch ^^


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2012)

2 6 8 9 10 11 12

Zum mitnehmen bitte


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das Aufgeraucht bei 5? xDDDDDD
ich nehm Nummer 12!Und 1 :3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CdNZAS2_4Nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Laaa la la la la la laaa


----------



## Olliruh (30. Juli 2012)

Schwimmen jetzt auf Eurosport ,ich find die Schwimmerinnen neben den Turnerinnen am attraktivsten. 
Aus privaten Quellen weiß ich das Shikari am meisten auf die chinesischen Gewichtsheberinnen steht


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n32YYJW9y64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

spread the word 

ach und BT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch besser als das von Aun


----------



## Olliruh (30. Juli 2012)

Der smiley am Ende hats gecancert


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VaDOzvhqs1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so genial wo das wort pussy mit einen katzen miau ausgeblendet ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meanwhile in America:
Hey, du bist 18, zieh dir mal diesen geilen Bondageporno mit Anscheissen an!
Willst du dazu ein Bier?
Gern!
DU BIST NOCH KEINE 21 olololo


----------



## Olliruh (30. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meanwhile in America:
> Hey, du bist 18, zieh dir mal diesen geilen Bondageporno mit Anscheissen an!
> Willst du dazu ein Bier?
> Gern!
> DU BIST NOCH KEINE 21 olololo






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juli 2012)

mein Kop ist immer noch zerstört das ein 2 kerner schneller ist ale "spitzenmodelle" aka 4 kerner


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meanwhile in America:
> Hey, du bist 18, zieh dir mal diesen geilen Bondageporno mit Anscheissen an!
> Willst du dazu ein Bier?
> Gern!
> DU BIST NOCH KEINE 21 olololo



BARRELS!


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

btw ich mag twilight







































....of the thunder god by amon amarth



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Noch besser als das von Aun






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> btw ich mag twilight....of the thunder god by amon amarth






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> btw ich mag twilight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab mal ner Freundin gesagt ich hätte mir ein Twilight tshirt gekauft. Bin damit dann zu ihr gekommen und hab gesagt: of the Thunder God  Amon Amarth ist Hammer


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> twilight
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QOpyyrtzgBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

oja AA kicks ass


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



That's wyh i like them. Ich bin jetzt eine Refloxine.

Kamsi, du bist mein Held. Willst du mich adoptieren?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (30. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> mein Kop ist immer noch zerstört das ein 2 kerner schneller ist ale "spitzenmodelle" aka 4 kerner


Warum nicht? Und wie definierst du "schneller"?


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juli 2012)

alleine aus den Werten her


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (30. Juli 2012)

Und wo sind die fuer Nachmittag? Oder was bedeuten die Zahlen?


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

nu übertreibs mal nicht ogil ^^ soviel kannst du doch garnet


----------



## Magogan (30. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> alleine aus den Werten her


Am Ende zählt nur, wie viele Berechnungen der Prozessor pro Sekunde/Minute/Stunde schafft - und das ist von sehr vielen Faktoren abhängig.

Mehrere Kerne sind nur sinnvoll, wenn viele Programme gleichzeitig ausgeführt werden sollen - oder ein Programm viele Berechnungen parallel ausführen soll.


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

ich glaube er spielt minesweeper mit dem quad ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Und wo sind die fuer Nachmittag? Oder was bedeuten die Zahlen?



Man könnte auch aus einer eine Suppe kochen, dann haste was für Tage *Böse lach*


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

ich hol den topf. sean hol mal holz


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2012)

*In den Wald geh und Holz hol* 
Ne Axt haben wir ja schonmal


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Man könnte auch aus einer eine Suppe kochen, dann haste was für Tage *Böse lach*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2012)

Das ist eigentlich nicht das, was man mit Ischen macht.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich nicht das, was man mit Ischen macht.



Doch, gerade das


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

ne man lässt sich die suppe von ihnen kochen ^^


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

lul w00t?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Wenn sie es denn können ...


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> lul w00t?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UD0YQoAqmrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2012)

Snakes on a Plane bräuchte auch mal eine Hentaiparodie xD


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2012)

34 mein Freund


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> 34 mein Freund



No images found


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2012)

Dann bist du unwürdig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

nix gegen sean. wer AA hört ist für nichts unwürdig


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juli 2012)

Was geht hier ab?


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Was geht hier ab?



Der scheiss der jeden abend abgeht ^^


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

business as usual my friend  

jaaa ich habe meine alten iced earth alben gefunden


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Nackte Tatsachen..


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nSqUjpkHhd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xynlovesit (30. Juli 2012)

Alter, ich hab mir fast in die Hose gemacht, Deutschland hat Ihre erste Medaille Silber... Wahnsinn!!! Jetzt geht's vorwärts, Sie sind wieder da! not.


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Was geht hier ab?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XXCY8HPFgv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

war aber mMn zu erwarten das heidemann was reisst


----------



## xynlovesit (30. Juli 2012)

Normal hat Deutschland nach 4 Tagen eigentlich immer Gold schon gehabt.., also zu mindestens Eine.


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie schau ich mir den ganzen Olympia schrott net an


----------



## xynlovesit (30. Juli 2012)

Ich schau mir es auch nicht an, nur die Tabelle :b


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

wo ist eigtl aufgeraucht? in ihrem urlaub verschollen?


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wo ist eigtl aufgeraucht? in ihrem urlaub verschollen?



Ne, sie ist aufgeraucht worden.


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

man, das war vielleicht guter shit


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Ewwwwwww


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2012)

Sie haben aufgeraucht geraucht! Jetzt bekomm ich nie mein Salatbild


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sie haben aufgeraucht geraucht! Jetzt bekomm ich nie mein Salatbild






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Milch für den Mozzarella aus eigener Produktion *Grins*


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

ihhhh gemüse 

ololol. wie ich mich gerade mal auf die waage gestellt habe. und mit erstaunen festgestellt, während der 3 prüfungswochen 9 kilo abgenommen. wtf?


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

.... shit


----------



## xynlovesit (30. Juli 2012)

Haette jetzt auch Hunger auf so ein Ciabattabrot mit Mozarella und Tomate.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Aun - doppelposting since 2012


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

das kann nur ich ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damit hier mal wieder leben in die bude kommt ^^ iykwim


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Ich find sie total unattraktiv...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*hust*

Kein Wunder, das hier keine Frauen sind. Bei unserem Gegaffe


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juli 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYBkDxao3wg&feature=plcp[/youtube]

IN SWENGLISH!

Einfach immer wieder nice die Videos :>


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

naja shikari. geschmäcker eben. aber diese tussen kann ich echt nicht ab....

und der english chef ist einfach nur episch ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Ich auch nicht, finde ich aber attraktiver als die Harry Potter Tuse da.

Hast aber auch recht, Geschmäcker ^^ Is die linke net mit dem Bieber zusammen ?


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

ja die gomez ist mit dem bieber zusammen


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2012)

Ich hab immernoch den besten Geschmack von allen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab immernoch den besten Geschmack von allen^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Wow.. that was rude...


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2012)

*Schnief und an Shikari kuschel*


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ariana Grande *_*


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Schnief und an Shikari kuschel*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab immernoch den besten Geschmack von allen^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Haarfarbe ist hammer, das Gesicht ist aber Kacke


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Everything will be fine sean... everything will be fine...

Allow me to sing you the song of my people...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-EIlYZ1nS7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> [Bild]


Da nutzt jemand seine neueste Anschaffung wohl ausgiebig?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Schhhhh.... just let it happen...


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2012)

Ich hol mir mal eben nen Deckchen, wird iwie kalt


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2012)

miau?


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2012)

*Schnurr*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GDgCao2tkyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dubstep ist totaler Müll, merkt man wieder hieran


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

wie war das mit echten deutschen wärmen sich am eisblock?
ich sitz hier in shorts, den ventilator an und das mic an die haut geklemmt( es schmerzt, aber funzt)


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2012)

mein beitrag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Ventilator ? Bei mir sinds 19 Grad im Raum


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wie war das mit echten deutschen wärmen sich am eisblock?
> ich sitz hier in shorts, den ventilator an und das mic an die haut geklemmt( es schmerzt, aber funzt)



Decke machts Gemütlicher, Liebe Kälte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Maaaaah Arosk wer isn das ? o.o


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Maaaaah Arosk wer isn das ? o.o



Was bekomm ich dafür?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die da ?


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2012)

Google Bildersuche?


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

näääääääää


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Shutup Aun 

Ist aber auch egal dank Sean :3


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Google Bildersuche?



wat?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Lindsay-Marie. Done.


----------



## aufgeraucht (31. Juli 2012)

..


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Lindsay-Marie. Done.



Vergessen den Filenamen zu ändern


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Google Research Dude 

Ich hau mich hin, schlaft alle schön


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

also ich mag de fisch und chicky^^

n8 shikari


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Google Research Dude
> 
> Ich hau mich hin, schlaft alle schön



ich häts dir ja sowieso gesagt


----------



## xynlovesit (31. Juli 2012)

Kein Google Research. Traumfrau pur, wenn Sie es doch nur wuesste...    und ich kenne nicht mal Ihr Name... bestimmt irgendwie was nettes wie Brinett oder Susan, auf amerikanisch natuerlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2012)

Wieder da^^


----------



## xynlovesit (31. Juli 2012)

Dein Signatur Bild passt zu meinem Bild :b  so habe ich beim ersten Mal auch geschaut.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Dein Signatur Bild passt zu meinem Bild :b so habe ich beim ersten Mal auch geschaut.



Kapier ich nicht.


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Kein Google Research. Traumfrau pur, wenn Sie es doch nur wuesste...    und ich kenne nicht mal Ihr Name... bestimmt irgendwie was nettes wie Brinett oder Susan, auf amerikanisch natuerlich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.tineye.com/


----------



## xynlovesit (31. Juli 2012)

0 Results


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

fuck the police

oh gottverdammt, da will man hart sein und um 20:59 hier rein posten, dann wird man von der Zeit geownt.


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

keks?

ich mach doch nur spaß @ h2o

zurück zur frag, was hast du für ein gehäuse und mb? vllt kann ich mir dann ein bild zum problem bilden. kk?


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

aids ?


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

what the?


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> aids ?



Alter das ist nicht lustig. Genau wie Rassistenwitze. Ach ich vergas, da gabs ja noch nen witzigen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.tineye.com/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.modelmayhem.com/2651327

google bildersuche funktioniert einfach besser


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

das  gehause ust asbachuralt - der erste cpu der da drin war war ein intel centino.... das mb ist ein asus m5a78l


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das gehause ust asbachuralt - der erste cpu der da drin war war ein intel centino.... das mb ist ein asus m5a78l



Und was schraubst du da für CPU, Graka usw drauf?


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Alter das ist nicht lustig. Genau wie Rassistenwitze. Ach ich vergas, da gabs ja noch nen witzigen


what the ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

WOLOLOLO


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

cpu x 4 965 be 
graka ist ne hd 5770
dazu ein 550watt netzteil und kingston 8 gbkit


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2uYs0gJD-LE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

AÖ du Attentionwhore! Leute mit riesen Bildern ablenken geht gar nicht!


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> cpu x 4 965 be
> graka ist ne hd 5770
> dazu ein 550watt netzteil und kingston 8 gbkit



Und bist du sicher dass alle bauteile mit dem Uralt Board kompatibel sind??
Momentan scheint mir die Möglichkeit einer Inkompatibilität am warscheinlichsten für das Startproblem

Würde auch erklären warum die Lüfter funzen, nur der rest net in die Gänge kommt


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> what the ?


Ach rassenwitze sind okay, aber Aids witze machen mich krank


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

Hast Du den blauen 4poligen Stromanschluss links oben mit dem Netzteil verbunden?
 Sitzt der RAM-Riegel in der 1. Bank, die näher an der CPuu liegt?
 Auf korrekten Sitz der Abstandhalter geachtet (nur dort, wo Board Löcher hat)?

aus nem anderen forum:
IMMER erstmal NACKT testen,

d.h. MB auf etwas nicht leitendes legen, Netzteil dran, CPU rein, KEIN speicher, KEINE Graka, KEINE HDD.
Nochmal: MB + Netzteil + CPU (Lüfter natürlich nicht vergessen). Speaker anschließen, wenn das MB keinen onboard hat (lohnt sich immer, wenn man einen in der Bastelkiste hat). Einschalten mit Schraubenzieher: Einmal kurz die beiden Pins von PWR_BTN kurzschließen oder mit Taster falls man hat.
Wenn die Teile iO sind, sollte dann das "Speicher defekt" piepen kommen. DANN fängt man langsam an, alles andere anzustecken - aber noch nicht ins Gehäuse einbauen. Erst wenn alles getestet ist, baut man's wieder komplett ein.

Wenn trotz Minimalversion nichts geht, kann man meist noch das Netzteil "billig" testen - irgendwer hat immer eins rumfliegen Nur weil eine Komponente WOANDERS funzt, muss sie nicht mit der eigenen Konfiguration kompatibel sein! Wenn auch das Netzteil als Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen ist, kann es ja nur noch CPU oder MB sein. Wenn MB getauscht, ist es offensichtlich nicht defekt - aber evtl nicht kompatibel (BIOS update ... was aber ohne CPu schwierig ist )

vllt bringts was. an den kalttest hab ich auch schon gedacht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Mal den Netzstecker richtig reingedrückt H2O ?


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Und bist du sicher dass alle bauteile mit dem Uralt Board kompatibel sind??
> Momentan scheint mir die Möglichkeit einer Inkompatibilität am warscheinlichsten für das Startproblem
> 
> Würde auch erklären warum die Lüfter funzen, nur der rest net in die Gänge kommt


das gehauseist alt, das mb brandneu


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

das mb an sich hat auch schon einiges aufm buckel. wirklich neu aufm markt isset net. was ich aber "eigtl" ausschließen würde


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

Wir posten hier boobies und ihr redet über Computer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> IMMER erstmal NACKT testen,



thats what she said


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das gehauseist alt, das mb brandneu



Achso häh?? hmm falsch verstanden, nvm ^^


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

der man im fachhandelmeinte, dass das alles so passt :/


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> AÖ du Attentionwhore! Leute mit riesen Bildern ablenken geht gar nicht!



Ach Reflöxchen sei mal nicht so!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

ich bin ja für ne abstimmung: umbenennung des threads in: bewbs 'n' stuff


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

Geh in die Technik Ecke


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so wer von euch kennt die hübsche dame hier


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

Das mir den Abstandhalter, ist das, was ich meinte da sitzt meiner meinung einer falsch.... aber ich krieg das motherboard nicht ab, ohne das ich angst habe,es kaputt zu machenkaput


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

Meine Ex


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2012)

Fuck Shakira, die Tante in deinem Post ist mal übelst episch. Musste grad aufpassen, dass mir nicht beide Augen rauspurzeln. Das darf die Perle niemals erfahren!!!


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

träum weiter olli ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2012)

Hier gibts wohl auch nur noch Titten... okay time to go!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Fuck Shakira, die Tante in deinem Post ist mal übelst episch. Musste grad aufpassen, dass mir nicht beide Augen rauspurzeln. Das darf die Perle niemals erfahren!!!



Meine auch nicht  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ach Reflöxchen sei mal nicht so!



Aber nur weils du bist :3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

Wo ist mein Hasi eigentlich ?


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Das mir den Abstandhalter, ist das, was ich meinte da sitzt meiner meinung einer falsch.... aber ich krieg das motherboard nicht ab, ohne das ich angst habe,es kaputt zu machenkaput



Vorsichtig rantasten, nur nicht mit gewalt dann müsste es abgehen


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

meinste sean? den hab cih kidnappen lassen


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2012)

Alter nochn paar geile Bildchen und ich komm hier in den Thread rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

the queen is not amused about the games!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Es sind halt nur Bilder...


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

btw mein bild war next door nicki


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Es sind halt nur Bilder...


NUR BILDER?
NUR BILDER?
NUR BILDER? 
NUR BILDER?


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> NUR BILDER?
> NUR BILDER?
> NUR BILDER?
> NUR BILDER?



this is madness!


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Vorsichtig rantasten, nur nicht mit gewalt dann müsste es abgehen



ich weiß, bei solchen saxhen bin ich nur leicht zimperlich , das problemist das es so kleine stecker sind, dieman zusammen drucken muss


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> this is madness!



MADNESS?


THIS IS POOOOOOOORN!


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> MADNESS?
> 
> 
> THIS IS POOOOOOOORN!



_NO! This is Bewbthread!


bin ich der einzige, der bei dem bild an den richtigen wortlaut denkt? ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> meinste sean? den hab cih kidnappen lassen


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

den bekommste erst wieder wenn, ..ehm ja wenn.. ach kp iwann vllt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein schöner rücken kann aber auch entzücken ^^^^ ich liebe die kameramänner


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

..


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ..



Sag ihm das ich ihn vermisse


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Sag ihm das ich ihn vermisse



mit zwieback und etwas wasser in den keller geht


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p4XtJ6aYMQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dat Remix (and gurls)


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2012)

Weekend, gott du tust mir so leid //

Klinkaufenthalte, wieviel haste mitgemacht - 3!


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nyrcAPJSRJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir brauchen einen eigenen Thread dafür


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2012)

+1 für nen eigenen Boobiethread.

Ob Zam was dagegen hat? Glaub ja nicht, JEDER Mann steht auf Boobies.


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> JEDER Mann



auch frauen, was denkste wieso die so ewig im bad vorm spiegel stehen


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

Man kann sicher nichts falsch machen mit nem Weiberthread. Der im Selfmade Forum hat 2000 seiten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Solange der runde Bereich in der Mitte der Boobies abgedeckt bleibt...


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

ist meine Sig eigentlich zu gross? :<


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

nö geht


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Solange der runde Bereich in der Mitte der Boobies abgedeckt bleibt...



Oder er wird nur von ZAMs verdeckt wie im Desktopthread.


----------



## Magogan (31. Juli 2012)

Ich frage mich gerade, ob es vielleicht irgendwann möglich sein wird, durch Raum und Zeit zu reisen.

Gibt ja schon die ersten Versuche: Ein Team aus Wissenschaftlern hat eine Maschine entwickelt, mit der man in die Zukunft reisen kann. Die sind beim ersten Test eine Woche in die Zukunft gereist, die Reise hat lediglich eine Woche gedauert ...


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

" Welche Bilder geilen euch auf? " oder wie wollt ihr den nennen?


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

ALTER! Boobiethread und du kommst mit Zeitreisen?

@H2O 

Geile Weiber Thread oder bewbz


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

siehe oben @ h2o

"Bewbs 'n' Stuff" mit zusatz NSFW


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vk5-HSVC8-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> ALTER! Boobiethread und du kommst mit Zeitreisen?


Mago ist eben ein Mongo aka Lauch aka Lappen.


----------



## Rexo (31. Juli 2012)

Badawusch...das Fusselige etwas ist wieder da nach Monaten Abstinenz


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

wollt grad sagen, wtf, wäbä 
kommst ja zu rechten zeit wieder ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

in 4 te boobz


----------



## Rexo (31. Juli 2012)

@Aun naja ma...dan verpisse ich mich wieder....xD


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

Macht mal einen Boobie Thread auf, würde mich interessieren, wie lange der aufbleibt


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

ne der wird erst aufgemacht, wenn der nachtschwärmer wegen anzüglichkeiten geschlossen wird ^^

oh noez rexo bleib hier  hier is lustig


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

ich geh schlafen, nacht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Morgen ist der letzte freie Tag, danach beginnt der Bullshit called Ausbildung D:


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

n8 und viel erfolg mit dem rechner. wird schon klappen 



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Morgen ist der letzte freie Tag, danach beginnt der Bullshit called Ausbildung D:


ach gibt ja wenigsten kohle


----------



## Rexo (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Morgen ist der letzte freie Tag, danach beginnt der Bullshit called Ausbildung D:



Banklappen? 


Viele Ausbildungen fangen ja nicht gerade am 01.08 an.


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

Viel Spass bei der Ausbildung... Uni geht erst im Oktober los, bis dahin philosophiere ich über Gott und die Welt und gehe jobben ^^


----------



## Rexo (31. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ne der wird erst aufgemacht, wenn der nachtschwärmer wegen anzüglichkeiten geschlossen wird ^^
> 
> oh noez rexo bleib hier  hier is lustig



Naja ich weis nicht ob das Lustige hier sich mit meinem Wahnsin vertragt...ich bin schon etwas veruckt und das wissen hier einige xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich den Shit in 3 Jahren durchziehe kann ich auch studieren ... yay? ._.


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

studium wird teils auch überbewertet. studium fertig, bewerbungsgespräch, haben sie denn schon 3 jahre berufserfahrung? WTFFFFFF


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Die habe ich dann ja schon zum Glück, hätte ich damals während des Fachabis gelernt, könnte ich mir den Schritt mit Ausbildung auch sparen. Auch wenns mir gut tut.


----------



## Magogan (31. Juli 2012)

Shikari als was machste denn Ausbildung?

Also ich studiere insgesamt mindestens 5 Jahre Informatik ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Die Ausbildung mit dem höchsten Stellenwert in Deutschland!!1111

Erzieher


----------



## Ogil (31. Juli 2012)

Verzieher? Das ist doch Aufgabe der Grosseltern!


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

yeah schöne wahl, aber da brauchste auch nerven wie drahtseile 
hat auf jedenfall potential, genau wie pfleger


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Ich werde auf keinen Fall Erzieher, will dann später was mit Jugendlichen machen oder auch Behinderten, vorher aber 100%ig auch noch studieren.

Verdienen tut man ja so oder so nix.  Da euch langweilig wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2012)

So, xD Hab ausversehen den Guten Morgähn Thread gepusht xD
Tabby ist wech, böses Reflox!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Bin auch ma wech, hier scheint tote Hose zu sein (nabend sean  ).

Man sieht sich ^^


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

ach alles pussies. *seanausmkellerentlass*


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

Bin wieder daha

Mein jetztiges ist genauso gut wie tabs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

yeah! <3 u


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Ok auch wieder da, im TV läuft nur Mist -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

sh1k4 kennst du TheBeercake? :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Nöönö, klingt aber lecker


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/thebeercake?feature=results_main


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

das im tv nur crap außer tbbt läuft hätt ich dir sagen können. und selbst die folgen kenn ich schon


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

kurz weg


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2012)

*gähn*


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

wieder da




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das im tv nur crap außer tbbt läuft hätt ich dir sagen können. und selbst die folgen kenn ich schon



Klar, ab und an kommt aber doch was Gutes  Kann nicht gleichzeitig TV schauen und am PC sitzen... 

@ Reflöx

Nice, wird subscribed 

btw schau dir ma eeehmuuurtaaalaggggeedeeee an, brainfart at it's best 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n_GQKHhVdoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2012)

Geh mit deinen hässlichenFrauen wech, Shikari hat nen viel besseren Geschmack!


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



blub


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Ich versuche ja schon keine Blondinen mehr zu posten, auf die ich nun wirklich stehe ._.  

Genau das Gegenteil meiner Freundin, die poste ich jetzt aber nicht


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Geh mit deinen hässlichenFrauen wech, Shikari hat nen viel besseren Geschmack!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zUFxKUsW0nE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach SH1k4, ich habe gerade den abonnieren button kaputt gemacht


----------



## Saji (31. Juli 2012)

Ich find die Bilder hier echt klasse, aber ist das jetzt der neue "Tittenbilder" Thread? ^^


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich find die Bilder hier echt klasse, aber ist das jetzt der neue "Tittenbilder" Thread? ^^



this is bewbsthread!!!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2012)

Awww die Katze ist da :3


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich find die Bilder hier echt klasse, aber ist das jetzt der neue "Tittenbilder" Thread? ^^



Wir machens einfach solange, bis wir unseren bewbzthread bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ach SH1k4, ich habe gerade den abonnieren button kaputt gemacht







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O56brxRZW6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich glaub du musst dir seine Sachen entweder komplett besoffen oder bekifft anschauen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



olympia yay


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2012)

zuviel putze drauf


----------



## Saji (1. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Awww die Katze ist da :3



Hallo Sean.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Hallo Sean.



*Die Katze kraul und an sie Kuschel*


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

wtf putze.... geh heim unge. time to f*p. ich mag olympia für die kameramänner und fotografen   
*eben zum 24h np gehen und treibstoff für heute abends holen*


----------



## Saji (1. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Die Katze kraul und an sie Kuschel*



Miau, gib mir lieber Whiskas.  Ich habe hunger! :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (1. August 2012)

Boobz everywhere


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Miau, gib mir lieber Whiskas.  Ich habe hunger! :<



Du bekommst nix zu Essen *Böse lach* Nur Katzenfleisch :3

Bin mal Schlafen.


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

ist die überhaupt volljährig ?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Boobz everywhere



lolwhat r u suprised ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ist die überhaupt volljährig ?



Dachte ich mir auch schon.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2012)

Oh Mann ist das krank, wenn meine Liebste hier im Forum aktiv wäre  ... (kann das nicht oft genug sagen )

Naja ich lasse es jetzt mal, aus Respekt!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. August 2012)

gute nacht


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QvtU2-UKxYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

näää da bin ich zu pingelig. der leberfleg oberhalb der lippe ist nichts.... ansonsten geilo


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

was hat die in der hand ?


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> gute nacht
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



yeah next door nicki. was fürn geiles aas


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Ich habe keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

ich tippe auf shortboard ( siehe bild) oder en masse kohle (siehe signatur)


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meine reaktion dazu


----------



## Konov (1. August 2012)

Gute Nacht Boobz, ähhh ihr... Leute... ^^


----------



## Arosk (1. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ist die überhaupt volljährig ?



Was würde das ändern?


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

ehm das würde warscheinlich vieles bei den jugdes ändern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




da bleibt nur der lawgiver


----------



## Arosk (1. August 2012)

Deine Sig ist zu groß


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Deine Sig ist zu groß



aber deine.... pfffffff


----------



## Crackmack (1. August 2012)

Da schaut nach langer langer Zeit mal wieder in den Thread hier und man sieht nur noch titten o.O 

What happened? ;o


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. August 2012)

..


----------



## Noxiel (1. August 2012)

Ich habe dieses "Ich-tippe-auf-primäre-und-sekundäre-Geschlechtsmerkmale" Video entfernt.


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

21:00 ist es, daher gilt nun nurnoch eine Regel hier!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2012)

DAMN U REFLX WHY U ALWAYS SO FAST ? ._.

I take this...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Ich muss doch den bewbz thread öfffen :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

so heute bitte keine mopsbilder. heute bitte, wenn überhaupt, statt guter unterhaltung, nur pussies

ich fang mal an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





btw btt: wazzzupppp bitches


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2012)

awww cute :3





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (1. August 2012)

Mal was zum Thema verführen aus der Schrift Gottes


> 5. Mose 13, 7-11 (Gott befiehlt): Wenn dich dein Bruder, deine Kinder, deine Frau oder dein bester Freund verführen und von Gott abbringen wollen, ...dann darfst du ihnen nicht gehorchen. Du musst sie ohne Mitleid erwürgen und darfst sie nicht schonen. Du sollst noch vor dem Volksgericht die Hand gegen sie erheben, um sie zu töten. Du musst sie zu Tode steinigen, denn sie haben versucht, dich von Gott abzubringen.....



Komisches Volk, diese Christen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Alles Lügen! Er sagte wirklich:


> 5. Mose 13, 7-11 (Gott befiehlt):
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> awww cute :3



Kill it with fire




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzw nette tattos bei den frauen


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

wtf, das ist ja quasi eine aufforderung zum mord oO
ein glück leben wir nicht nach christlichen gesetzen


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Sagt das nur nicht zum Forenpfarrer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2012)

Bin eh nicht lange hier, morgen geht der Shit called Aubsildung los... ._.


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich freu mich schon auf die ausbildung


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Oje, du armer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay H2O, jetzt machst du mir Angst D:


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

ok h2o hat bei mir verschissen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2012)

Ok ich bin draußen  Alter H20... das ging zu weit...


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

wait wait wait



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2012)

okay okay...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

da fehlt das brazzers logo


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich find das Tatoo ziemlich geil


----------



## Magogan (1. August 2012)

Richtig niveauvoll hier ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dude..what?


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Was haben schöne Frauen mit tiefem Niveau zu tun?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2012)

krass 2k marke geknackt


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Noch 100 dann 4000 Marke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (1. August 2012)

Warum reden wir nicht über Quantenphysik oder Exobiologie?


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

cooles tatto das mädel mit der gitarre kommt mir bekannt vor und bei der anderen frau ist die schleife sehr nett angebracht


----------



## Legendary (1. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was haben schöne Frauen mit tiefem Niveau zu tun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alter mir geht grad einer ab bei der Tante. Dieser Arsch!            





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Quantenphysik oder hübsche Frauen. Ich glaube da ist die Entscheidung nicht gerade schwer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Warum reden wir nicht über Quantenphysik oder Exobiologie?



ich glaube ja immer noch an die biodiversität. deswegen spende ich ab und auch an das seti ( auch wenns nur peanuts sind). ih steh einfach auf den scheiss


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Alter mir geht grad einer ab bei der Tante. Dieser Arsch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lz6urWDZokQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (1. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> _was haste heute gemacht konov?_




 Nix besonderes... bissl mitm bike geübt, ne Freundin getroffen, gechillt und die Sonne genossen 

Und du?

Guten Abend allerseits!
WO SIND DIE BOOBIES?? AHAHAHA


----------



## Magogan (1. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Quantenphysik oder hübsche Frauen. Ich glaube da ist die Entscheidung nicht gerade schwer.


Stimmt, wer sich da nicht für Quantenphysik entscheidet, muss doch verrückt sein Oo


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

ich habe TD einmal live gesehen. einfach nur awesome!


----------



## Legendary (1. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Video


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Exobiologie?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> F*ck her gently



Komischerweise der Lieblingssong meiner Freundin von The D, was das jetzt bedeuten soll... kA


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

<3 liara & aria. shut up and grow my blue children!


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Quantenphysik



Physik verhält sich zu Mathematik wie Sex zu Selbstbefriedigung." - Richard Feynman


meine femshep hatt noch einen moment der ewigkeit mit liara gehabt bevor sie das kind bekämpfte <3


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

dieses dämliche kind...... ich hätte es im rl sofort erschossen


----------



## Legendary (1. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> dieses dämliche kind...... ich hätte es im rl sofort erschossen







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gAZxtRkCBCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



schlechte idee jedenfalls in der erweiterten fassung laut youtube ^^


----------



## painschkes (1. August 2012)

_Kurzer Test..test..test.. :-p_

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

das isn witz oder?
*momwo is meine me3 exe*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2012)

So Leude ich bin mal wech, viel Spaß euch noch mit Bewbz n Stuff


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Kurzer Test..test..test.. :-p_
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2



Dies ist der automatische forumbot - leider ist das forum derzeit überlastet - ihr post wird in die warteschlange aufgenommen und zeitnah gepostet. Bei Problemen wenden sie sich bitte an den Website Admin oder ihren Provider.

@aun

nein es ist das troll ende von ea ^^

bzw kennste schon 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=re32xnyYP3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Nachti Nacht :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x5dRiq75ygM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## painschkes (1. August 2012)

_Ui, schick! ;-)

-----

@Kamsi : Das ist nicht lustig..  
_


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

AUN WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

oO das vid ist awesome. ihre stimme ist genial
ja ich weiß, dass es das 4. ende von me ist. dachte nur, dass es wirklich funzt, wenn man das kind anschießt


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Das schlimmste ist, das ich Rapper gelesen habe und mir dachte "Warum ist das zen... AWH LAWD"


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

lol - interssant wie du assozierst ^^


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> AUN WHAT HE FUCK?



hahahahahahaha ich liege am boden


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l2PoSljk8cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



für alle trash fans unter euch


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Alle sind abgehauen! Feiglinge!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

ach. das sind alles pussies


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

schiebe mir gerade wieder berner rein. alden... so ungesund, aber so verdammt legga


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ach. das sind alles pussies



Die nur in Kalifornien um Santa Cruz vorkommende Spezies _Ariolimax dolichophallus_ ist eine circa 15 Zentimeter lange Schnecke, deren Penis das Doppelte der Körperlänge erreichen kann. Somit ist dieses Tier das Lebewesen mit dem verhältnismäßig größten Penis (noch vor der Entenmuschel und der Argentinischen Ruderente). Ein Nachteil des übergroßen Penis ist, dass er nach der Paarung manchmal nicht mehr befreit werden kann. Er wird dann vom Partner abgekaut; vermutlich kann er nicht wieder nachwachsen, so dass die Schnecke, deren Penis amputiert werden musste, künftig auf die weibliche Rolle beschränkt ist.


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> schiebe mir gerade wieder berner rein. alden... so ungesund, aber so verdammt legga






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (1. August 2012)

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, etwas für die Nachwelt aufzuschreiben, sodass es garantiert nicht vergessen wird und auch noch von Menschen in 1000 Jahren gelesen wird?

Ich will denen mitteilen, dass, wenn Zeitreisen möglich sein sollten, sie doch bitte ins Jetzt in meine Wohnung reisen sollen.

So erfahre ich, ob Zeitreisen möglich sind


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

kamsi, dass ist eklig. wer kaut schon jmd seinen p*mmel ab ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2012)

Gnihihihi *Grins und freu*


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

wazzup?^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2012)

Ach nüx  Thihihi


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gnihihihi *Grins und freu*



oja sean freut sich auf den knubbel  bwahahahahaha


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2012)

Welchen knubbel xD


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aww :3


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, etwas für die Nachwelt aufzuschreiben, sodass es garantiert nicht vergessen wird und auch noch von Menschen in 1000 Jahren gelesen wird?
> 
> Ich will denen mitteilen, dass, wenn Zeitreisen möglich sein sollten, sie doch bitte ins Jetzt in meine Wohnung reisen sollen.
> 
> So erfahre ich, ob Zeitreisen möglich sind



Auf Stein meißeln, in mehreren Sprachen und dann an einem... nicht zu exponierten Ort verstecken, bevorzugt etwas, dass vermutlich noch in der gewünschten Zeit steht aber wohl kaum "geplündert" oder "zerstört" aber beachtet und wohlweißlich erkundet werden wird.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2012)

Zeitreisen in die Vergangenheit sind unmöglich, in die Zukunft schon.


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Ju4U4cZz-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




...


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

so fucking epic





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TCL94-MsxYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Zeitreisen in die Vergangenheit sind unmöglich, in die Zukunft schon.



wir sehen uns in 2 minuten in der zukunft


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wir sehen uns in 2 minuten in der zukunft



und kamsi war auf einmal nicht mehr gerteschlank^^


du fette sau ;


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

hä ?


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

ach drauf geschisssen. das war auf madame im vid un dich bezogen. sry das gab gehirnkirmes ohne sicheren output


----------



## Dominau (2. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vNk4XGpAj6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3 <3


----------



## Aun (2. August 2012)

gn8 bbitches


----------



## seanbuddha (2. August 2012)

Nachti  Echt tot hier


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2012)

Alter, da draussen auf der Strasse hat einer wie gehämmert oder was aufgeschlagen, als ob er was suchen würde. Mit der Taschenlampe rumgeleuchtet - nix gesehen. Schreckschuss gegen Briefkasten etc. mit Airgun - keine Reaktion. Jetzt hat es aufgehört. Dafuq man?


----------



## Kamsi (2. August 2012)

lol reflox lese gerade an deiner profil pinwand





> *Davatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bin mal offline - gute nacht


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2012)

Nachti 

Und ich bin weiblich! Ladida!

Ich geh dann auch mal. Nacht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xh40QxwZz7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. August 2012)

Du bist net weiblich. Ich hab deine stimme in Skype gehört


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2012)

Oh ladida




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2012)

momxbysa schrieb:


> Promotions! Es wird benötigt zum Anschauen!
> ! iPhone 4 3GS 3G 4S i Pod Touch-Kopfhörer Ohrhörer
> Preis: 4,51 € *HALT'S MAUL*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9iSi0IS3cyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Abend :3


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2012)

Warum hab ich die Hand ständig am Schwanz`?


----------



## Kamsi (2. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du bist net weiblich. Ich hab deine stimme in Skype gehört



vieleicht war das ihr bruder mit dem du gesprochen hast ^^


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2012)

Näh, der würd noch weiblicher klingen.

Und wie gesagt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (2. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Warum hab ich die Hand ständig am Schwanz`?



Ungefähr 5.440.000 Ergebnisse (0,28 Sekunden) 


http://www.google.de...0&sa=N&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=b12e711a618fbd98&biw=1920&bih=866


@reflox ist deine gift von dem film hier ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Dw7GE_BYjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2012)

Keine ahnung, das habe ich irgendwo gefunden :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Warum hab ich die Hand ständig am Schwanz`?



Solange es keine Fremde ist 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yO7MWuJ7zLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Takeo Ischi anyone ?


----------



## Kamsi (2. August 2012)

der papst ist tot ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JnUaUXZrYb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder warum es wichtig ist ein safeword zu haben ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9-2dN9E8vPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (2. August 2012)

Abööööööööööööööööööönd


----------



## zoizz (2. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Solange es keine Fremde ist




is nur Jill




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2012)

shika! skype! sofort!


----------



## Rexo (2. August 2012)

Badawusch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jZgY4Ll4gKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2012)

fur ist wieder da


----------



## Rexo (2. August 2012)

@Reflox und bekloppter den je xD


----------



## Rexo (2. August 2012)

Etwas anstandige Musik fur die die Stimmung ^^ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bBz8pZd341s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2012)

*spring* zerlege die dudes, das ist selfmades *spring* Mittelfinger hoch! *umkipp*


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2012)

Rexo schrieb:


> @Reflox und bekloppter den je xD



awh yeah :3

Ich hab dich vermisst :<


----------



## Rexo (2. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> awh yeah :3
> 
> Ich hab dich vermisst :<






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ll9PrfjfKCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2012)

Vorallem dein Bananenbild. Das geht mir heute noch nach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (2. August 2012)

Spielt hier einer LoL?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> *spring* zerlege die dudes, das ist selfmades *spring* Mittelfinger hoch! *umkipp*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arme hoch!


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2012)

Deejaydee ist mein beschörername


----------



## Rexo (2. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2012)

so für die etwas jüngeren Mitleser 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1lCbkC4fm2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2012)

Rexo, du hast mir die alte Frage noch nicht beantwortet! Hast du Skype? :3

Es hat übrigens weh getan als du mich vergessen hast :<


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2012)

Ich hab doch gesagt ich kriegt die Annie locker down mit meiner Anivia. Pff noob.


----------



## Rexo (2. August 2012)

@Reflox  sry
ich schick dir meine addi per pn...mom


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. August 2012)

H2O, hat EMP grad gepostet wa ?


----------



## Rexo (2. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab doch gesagt ich kriegt die Annie locker down mit meiner Anivia. Pff noob.



_Evelynn ftw_


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2012)

dito


----------



## Rexo (2. August 2012)

Orianna und Vladimir <3


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2012)

olaf jungle - ohne smite mit ehaust und ghost - dazu 3er boots - das ist die gankkanone!


----------



## Rexo (2. August 2012)

Bester Jungler is meiner meinung nach Evelynn und Lee sin wobei Diana auch interesant wird,,,


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. August 2012)

Less LoL moar bewbz!


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2012)

so ich geh schlafen - morgen wiedr um 6 aufwachen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> so ich geh schlafen - morgen wiedr um 6 aufwachen



/same

Gute Nacht Mädels


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Less LoL moar bewbz!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachti Nacht @Shika & H2O


----------



## Rexo (2. August 2012)

o gott ich liebe toonhaze
http://www.toonhaze.com/archives/253


----------



## seanbuddha (2. August 2012)

Und ich liebe 



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



*piep*


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2012)

I hate stairs


----------



## Rexo (2. August 2012)

Ich kriege so das kotzen gerade mein Origin konto wurde gehackt...und ich weis nich ma wo ich das bei origin melden soll


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2012)

uff nicht schön


----------



## Rexo (2. August 2012)

Ich kriege nich ma ne verdammte email....um was zu andern


----------



## seanbuddha (2. August 2012)

Rexo schrieb:


> Ich kriege so das kotzen gerade mein Origin konto wurde gehackt...und ich weis nich ma wo ich das bei origin melden soll


Selbst schuld


----------



## Rexo (2. August 2012)

WISSO SOLL ICH DADRAN SELBER SCHULD SEIN SAG MA SPINNST DU!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (2. August 2012)

Rexo schrieb:


> WISSO SOLL ICH DADRAN SELBER SCHULD SEIN SAG MA SPINNST DU!!!



Weil origin bescheuert ist^^


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2012)

I hate mountains


----------



## iShock (2. August 2012)

reflox - schlecht gelaunt :s ?


und hello


----------



## seanbuddha (2. August 2012)

Reflox hat erfahren was ich auf die Aldor mache


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2012)

I hate vampires sean




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. August 2012)

Süßes Refloxschatzy *in Backe kneif*


----------



## iShock (3. August 2012)

mäh grad 6 schicke wallpaper gefunden und ich kann nur 2 nutzen maximal x_x


----------



## Saji (3. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Reflox hat erfahren was ich auf die Aldor mache



Aldor, meine alte Heimat.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Aldor, meine alte Heimat.



Awwww die Katze :3 *Kuschel*
Wieso alte Heimat


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2012)

I hate canada


----------



## iShock (3. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VRFCMM3bra8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




still hating canada  ?


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2012)

I hate zombies


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2012)

I hate small towns

I hate elevators


----------



## seanbuddha (3. August 2012)

Ja nun gib ruhe


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




blub?
e: ok ging 

lustige nacht gestern gehabt


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2012)

I hate hospitals


----------



## seanbuddha (3. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was hastn gemacht?


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2012)

I hate the woods


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was hastn gemacht?



wir sind mit dem atv das wir gefunden haben durch die wälder gefahren und haben camps gesucht  wir hatten einen heli gefunden und zerstört wie man aufm ersten bild sieht. nebendran standen noch ein auto und ein atv, denen wir die reifen weggeschossen hab  später haben wir dann einen ural gefunden


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2012)

I hate trainyards


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2012)

Reflox why u hate ?


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2012)

I hate vampires


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2012)

I hate you because you hate everything


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2012)

Reflox attentionwhoring on omegle with Elmo gif.

Alle Mädchen lieben mich damit


----------



## Saji (3. August 2012)

no one hate that http://z0r.de/3773


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2012)

gurl look at ma 4bar, gurl look at ma 4bar...


----------



## Konov (3. August 2012)

Gute Nacht


----------



## seanbuddha (4. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhf6i5gVPns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. August 2012)

Seitdem es keine Boobs mehr gibt, ist der NS wieder tot D:

I do not like it !


----------



## Kamsi (4. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Seitdem es keine Boobs mehr gibt, ist der NS wieder tot D:
> 
> I do not like it !



http://www.geekologi...-venom-cost.php

half auch nicht ich bin dann mal vorm tv


----------



## Magogan (4. August 2012)

Das ganze Forum ist irgendwie tot ...

Hier war schonmal mehr los ...


----------



## Reflox (4. August 2012)

sup


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. August 2012)

Naja Samstag Abend..


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. August 2012)

Möchte mir vllt jemand helfen nen Dota 2 Beta-Key zu bekommen und unter Umständen selber einen Key oder Gamingzeuch von SteelSeries zu gewinnen?


----------



## Reflox (4. August 2012)

I hate stairs





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QDHq5zSo9G8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. August 2012)

Ich kann nicht TF2 zocken ohne Framedrops wie blöde zu bekommen -.- 

Irgendwie hab ich oft solche Drops, z.B. in Civ V, Trine 2, Far Cry 2, From Dust... all die Steam-Summer Sale- Titel D:


Die ganzen Probleme gehen mir tierisch aufn Sack, am liebsten würd ich mir gleich nen neuen PC kaufen ._.


----------



## Reflox (4. August 2012)

Also wenn TF schon nichtmehr geht, solltest du dir echt sorgen machen


----------



## Magogan (4. August 2012)

Ich habe bei WoW normalerweise 60 FPS, aber an bestimmten Stellen und auch da nur bei bestimmten Blickwinkeln sind es 4 bis 20 FPS. Drehe ich die Kamera dann um ein paar Grad, sind es wieder 60 ...

Achja ... Was ist denn so besonders an Samstag Abend, dass hier so wenig los ist?


----------



## Kamsi (5. August 2012)

lüfter gesäubert ?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2012)

Moinsen


----------



## iShock (5. August 2012)

vllt mainboard oder Graka kaputt :I ?


und tach an alle


----------



## Magogan (5. August 2012)

Wenn es wirklich ein Hardware-Defekt wäre, würde das dann nicht eher zufällig auftreten und nicht nur bei ganz bestimmten Blickwinkeln (sind auch immer die gleichen an den entsprechenden Stellen)? Bei anderen Spielen treten die Probleme nicht auf ...

Oder meint ihr Shikari? Bitte gebt doch mal an, auf wen ihr euch bezieht, wenn es zu Missverständnissen kommen könnte ...


----------



## iShock (5. August 2012)

achso sry meinte eig. Shikari - da ich schon mal ähnliches mitm mainboard hatte


Bei dir bin ich mir nicht sicher - Treiber aktuell ? mal im Blizz Technik Forum gestöbert ? :I

weil Hardware problem ist bei dir wirklich unwahrscheinlich, vllt hast du auch einfach nur ne Anwendung im Hintergrund die sich nich mit WoW verträgt


----------



## Konov (5. August 2012)

Guten Abend!


----------



## H2OTest (5. August 2012)

nabend

@ Konov hast ne pm


----------



## Konov (5. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> @ Konov hast ne pm



Du auch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. August 2012)

Mädels, es ist noch nicht soweit


----------



## H2OTest (5. August 2012)

tzz ... es geht um ein anständiges thema ... gott shakira ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. August 2012)

Ich will nur nicht, dass der Thread dicht gemacht wird D:

Und jetzt alle PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSST bis 21 Uhr !


----------



## Aun (5. August 2012)

meh


----------



## ego1899 (5. August 2012)

REPORTED!!!! Alle miteinander... So wie Murfy, oder wie er sich nochmal schreibt


----------



## H2OTest (5. August 2012)

mit konov WoT zocken


----------



## Magogan (5. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> REPORTED!!!! Alle miteinander... So wie Murfy, oder wie er sich nochmal schreibt


Hä, wieso?


----------



## Aun (5. August 2012)

weil ego ganz klein ist. und auch mal im rampenlicht stehen will


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hä, wieso?



Because he can ?

Mensch Kinners..


----------



## ego1899 (5. August 2012)

Ja will auch mal was reporten 


Sagt mal dieses DayZ, ich werde da irgendwie nicht schlau daraus.

Das is ein Mod für Arma2, der jetzt in der Alpha ist. Also ist der schon spielbar?
Und das soll jetzt ein eigenständiges Spiel werden auf F2P-Basis sogar? Bin ich da richtig informiert?

Also könnte ich mir jetzt praktisch Arma2 und das benötigte Addon kaufen und könnte dann die DayZ Alpha zocken?
Das Grundspiel und das Addon wird ja recht billig zu haben sein schätze ich oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja will auch mal was reporten
> 
> 
> Sagt mal dieses DayZ, ich werde da irgendwie nicht schlau daraus.
> ...


Soweit alles richtig. Arma2+ Addon bekommst du je nachdem wo du es kaufst für knapp 20-25€. Damit kannst du dann die DayZ Alpha spielen.


----------



## ego1899 (5. August 2012)

Hm ok thx... Allerdings gerade erste Bilder gesehen...

Bin doch nich so begeistert von ner 3 Jahre alten Engine ^^ Hatte nur gelesen worum es geht bevor ich mir was angesehen habe... Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2012)

Ich vermute mal, du meinst die "ältere" Grafik? Falls ja: Bei sowas kann ich persönlich meist nicht nachvollziehen, wie ein wenig altbackene Grafik vom Spielen abhält, vor allem wenn es
nicht totaler Augenkrebs ist. Bei DayZ geht es primär um den Überlebenskampf und der ist halt super durch die Ressourcenknappheit dargestellt. Man hat anfangs wenig, findet
mit Glück etwas und versucht damit möglichst lange durchzukommen. Was es interessant macht ist ja auch die Interaktion mit anderen Leuten. Knall ich jemand ab weil ich sein Zeug haben will, 
arbeite ich mit ihm zusammen oder lass ich ihn seiner Wege gehen (und bekomm dann vll eine Kugel in den Rücken)? Das Spielerlebnis ist dadurch super, und da ist mir die Grafik egal.
Ich spiel zB auch immer noch gerne ab und zu Gothic 2 - trotz der Grafik.

Achja, falls du aber damit meinen solltest, dass es noch ziemlich verbuggt ist: Das ist ein nachvollziehbarer Punkt, aber die Mod ist eben noch in der Alpha. Da kann ich verstehen,
dass man kein Bock hat dafür 20€ rauszuhauen^^


----------



## Aun (5. August 2012)

wer braucht schon bewbz wenn man katzen haben kann 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (5. August 2012)

3 kills mit ner arti <3 und Konov den arsch gerettet


----------



## ego1899 (5. August 2012)

Ich bin auch absolut kein Grafikfetischist, aber ich habe einfach zu viel Dead Island gespielt und fühle mich bei einem Spiel in dem es um Zombies geht zwangsläufig immer wieder daran erinnert ^^
Grafik is mir generell auch ziemlich Schnuppe...


----------



## Konov (5. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> 3 kills mit ner arti <3 und Konov den arsch gerettet



Merci ^^

Und der Panzer II ist witziger als ich dachte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. August 2012)

DayZ ist eine Erfahrung, die man als Gamer gemacht haben sollte. Was ich dort schon an Geschichten erlebt habe, ist unglaublich. Natürlich ist der Einstieg schwer, natürlich es es noch verbuggt (die Bugs halten sich mittlerweile aber in Grenzen, es ist ja noch Alpha), natürlich ist die Grafik nicht auf dem heutigen Stand (was unmöglich ist, da es ja schließlich ne Mod ist und kein eigenständiges Spiel). 

Aber wenn du erstmal rein kommst, die kleinen Kniffe kennen lernst und weißt, wie du dich verhalten sollst, macht es einfach unheimlich Bock. 

Wenn du grad das Geld übrig hast, besorg es dir einfach. Und hab einfach ein wenig Geduld.

Meine Meinung dazu


----------



## ego1899 (5. August 2012)

Hm ok dann werde ich mir das mal angucken auf deinen Rat hin ^^

Ich habe nämlich einiges gelesen, aber eher ofizielles Blabla und das klingt alles echt super und abgefahren, aber sowas wird immer toll angepriesen und gelobt und am Ende is es dann doch nur so lala...

So ähnlich als wenn man sich ein Making Of von irgendnem Kinofilm anguckt, anstatt ne ordentliche Kritik zu lesen... ich kann das Gelaber schon nich mehr hören ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2012)

Schau dir einfach ein paar "Let's play"-Videos an. Da bekommst du dann schon einen guten Eindruck wie das ist ( Beispiel ). Wenn man es selbst spielt ist es natürlich noch mal viel intensiver


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. August 2012)

Du musst halt nur wissen, dass du deine eigene Geschichte schreibst. Du wirst mit nem Verband und ner Taschenlampe ins Spiel geworfen, das wars. 

Ein wenig wie Minecraft, nur mit Zombies und anderen Spielern, wo du nicht weißt, ob du ihnen trauen kannst oder nicht. (meist eher nicht  )

Wie Brille schon meinte, vorher ein wenig Informieren. Obwohl Budimon jetzt nicht die besten Vorbilder sind... Hier was von den Gamestar-Jungs:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a1EoGX94PAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2012)

Hm die Gamestar Videos hab ich jetzt voll vergessen^^


----------



## Kamsi (5. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na wer kennt die serie noch ? ^^


----------



## ego1899 (5. August 2012)

Joa is grad ein bissel doof aufm Handy ich such mir da bei gelegenheit mal was raus, aber danke...

Aber klingt schon alles nach meinem Geschmack... Ich würde da sowieso jeden hintergehen der mir vertraut, mein Name ist Programm 

So jetzt ist erstmal ein bissel Urlaub angesagt viel Spaß noch und so bis dann denn und so...


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2012)

Sieht aus wie das eine Viech von Digimon. Fand ich irgendwie nie wirklich cool, Pokemon war besser :>


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2012)

Na ihr Idioten


----------



## Aun (5. August 2012)

wieso muss ich grad an einen fsk 18 valkyren zeichentrick denken.......
aaaaahhhh nimm die gedanken raus

böses kamsi


----------



## Kamsi (5. August 2012)

sean iss ein snickers - du benimmst dich wieder wie eine diva ^^



Aun schrieb:


> wieso muss ich grad an einen fsk 18 valkyren zeichentrick denken.......
> aaaaahhhh nimm die gedanken raus
> 
> böses kamsi



du meinst hentai ?


----------



## Kamsi (5. August 2012)

sollte edit sein wurde aber neuer beitrag blödes forum


----------



## Aun (5. August 2012)

ja kamsi -,- ...... frag mich nicht, wieso ich das kenne. aber digimon kennsch auch und war mein 2. gedanke


----------



## Kamsi (5. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ja kamsi -,- ...... frag mich nicht, wieso ich das kenne. aber digimon kennsch auch und war mein 2. gedanke







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s4PXlKbEMUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2012)

Gnihihi Hentaivalkyr ist mir auch als erstes in den Sinn gekommen


----------



## Konov (5. August 2012)

Grad den Film "God Bless America" gesehen, einfach genial. 
So selbstironisch und gesellschaftskritisch dass man zwischendurch das Gefühl hat, man müsste kotzen, aber es ist so wahr, dass es einem die Tränen in die Augen treibt vor Lachen und vor Weinen gleichermaßen


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Grad den Film "God Bless America" gesehen, einfach genial.
> So selbstironisch und *gesellschaftskritisch* dass man zwischendurch das Gefühl hat, man müsste kotzen, aber es ist so wahr, dass es einem die Tränen in die Augen treibt vor Lachen und vor Weinen gleichermaßen



Wieso das denn? Amerika hat doch das beste Staatssystem der Welt und ist ein Hort der Freiheit, des Friedens und der Menschenrechte. Wozu sollte man da Kritik üben


----------



## Konov (6. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso das denn? Amerika hat doch das beste Staatssystem der Welt und ist ein Hort der Freiheit, des Friedens und der Menschenrechte. Wozu sollte man da Kritik üben


----------



## Xidish (6. August 2012)

Sooo ... alles genäht, gepackt ++ ... bin weg, bis frühestens 20. August.

Gute Nacht und 'ne schöne Zeit Euch


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

gute reise xidish

@ alle anderen: er is wech titten raus


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> @ alle anderen: er is wech titten raus






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (6. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jung jug jung. etwas jünger wenns geht. die größe ist vllt io


----------



## Kamsi (6. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> jung jug jung. etwas jünger wenns geht. die größe ist vllt io






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MCTHUPwOqhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Hnnngh dieser Marvel Thor hat nix mit dem Echten zutun, das regt mich auf >.>


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich ein Spiel wie Civilization oder Age of Empires, das_ nur_ in der Steinzeit spielt?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein Spiel wie Civilization oder Age of Empires, das_ nur_ in der Steinzeit spielt?



Bleib' doch bei AoE einfach in der Steinzeit


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Das ist so ne Möchtegern Steinzeit. Ich will was mit einem Eiszeitsetting :<


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

sup?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Na Kinderchen^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. August 2012)

oh hai


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

viel zu ruhig hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Abend


----------



## H2OTest (6. August 2012)

nabend suche bzw stelle mir grade ne radtour für morgen zusammen


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> viel zu ruhig hier
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



9/10 Punkte ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Exsu5a-rvz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5zQvAaf0U-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



yarr!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. August 2012)

I love boobs


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

gibt nur einen piraten song




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=os5TXyJlEMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



yarrrr!


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> gibt nur einen piraten song
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yarrrrr! Wie rrrecht ihr da habt, Landradde!


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

bereitmachen für bewbz und kielholen!


----------



## xynlovesit (6. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> viel zu ruhig hier
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yoa... wuerde ich auch nehmen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur sie!


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

zu viel kleidung, sonst ganz 6,5/ 10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. August 2012)

So sehr unterscheiden sich Geschmäcker, ich würd deiner ne 5/10 geben.


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2012)

nabend


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Es zählen doch net immer Brüste, das allgemeinbild muss stimmen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Sagte er und postete Riesenbewbz


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Es zählen doch net immer Brüste, das allgemeinbild muss stimmen!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Olliruh schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Ehefrau


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Du hast schon jemanden, also MEINS! D:


----------



## Konov (6. August 2012)

Danke für die Erinnerung an den 331Erock Channel sean ^^

Und wie lange wird deine Tour gehen H20?
Vielleicht mach ich auch eine morgen, mal sehen....


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Danke für die Erinnerung an den 331Erock Channel sean ^^



Bütte, der Typ ist einfach nur Episch!


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

an sich ganz schick aber die hat ja segelohren


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Ich finde die hat ein bisschen was von Gollum


----------



## Konov (6. August 2012)

AHAHAHA scatman meets metal, geil ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a9TPjvT0s2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das kannte ich noch gar nicht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich finde die hat ein bisschen was von Gollum






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Ich hatte heute die geilste Stellenabsage. "Ja ihr wart alle gleich gut beim Probearbeiten, daher mussten wir anders entscheiden. Da wir nur Frauen sind, haben wir halt 2 Mädels eingestellt sorry"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die ist heiß


----------



## Konov (6. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die ist heiß



Das ist dieselbe von der du meintest, sie hätte Ähnlichkeit mit Gollum ^^


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die ist heiß



Das ist die selbe du Clown


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Mist xD Der blick sah aber so aus


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

daran sieht man mal, was lichtverhältnisse und die pose bringen


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Wie heisst die eigentlich? Nicht das ich iwelche Bilder von der haben will, niemals xD


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

sagt es ihm nicht, sonst isser gleich in seinem dunklem zimmer mit ner packung zewa verschwunden


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Shika nimm die Bilder raus SOFORT


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Mist tineye ist nutzlos!


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Dat moment, when you found porn on facebook


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Wat? xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. August 2012)

War ja klar wie hier auf verschiedene Aussagen reagiert wird 


Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute die geilste Stellenabsage. "Ja ihr wart alle gleich gut beim Probearbeiten, daher mussten wir anders entscheiden. Da wir nur Frauen sind, haben wir halt 2 Mädels eingestellt sorry"
> [Bild]


*Man hört den Wind wehen*



Reflox schrieb:


> Dat moment, when you found porn on facebook





seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wat? xD


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Zu meiner Verteidigung kann ich sagen, dass es eine normale Facebook Seite war als ich es unter den Kommentaren gesehen habe!


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQRmXf1qiD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich habe mir gerade die Frage meines Lebens gestellt.


----------



## Kamsi (6. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dat moment, when you found porn on facebook



wtf ?

meinste darsteller oder filme ?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wtf ?
> 
> meinste darsteller oder filme ?



Ich glaube er meint Bilder^^


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wtf ?
> 
> meinste darsteller oder filme ?



Filme & Bilder


----------



## xynlovesit (6. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wtf ?
> 
> meinste darsteller oder filme ?



Gestern habe ich nur nackte Frauen gesehen auf Facebook, blame those whores oder wie die Seite hiess, ist nun entfernt worden von Facebook.

und so habe ich das Lied in der Grundschule gelernt






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M0Y-U6kP7t4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Gibts nicht isanyoneup? Deanne hat da von gelabert^^ Wo ist Deanne überhaupt? ._.


----------



## Kamsi (6. August 2012)

nach was suchst du den da auf fb ? ^^

bzw wie definierst du porno ?

für den einen ist ja erotik schon porno oder softporn schon hardcore weil die leute es unterschiedlich empfinden

deanne wurde vor fast nem halben jahr vom board vertrieben weil den leuten es nicht gefiel das sie tattos hat und vegetarisch isst


----------



## Konov (6. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gibts nicht isanyoneup? Deanne hat da von gelabert^^ Wo ist Deanne überhaupt? ._.



Hat bestimmt gesehen, dass hier nur noch Tittenbilder gepostet werden und kommt nimmer wieder 
@Kamsi
Oha echt? Wurde sie gemobbt? ist mir entgangen


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> deanne wurde vor fast nem halben jahr vom board vertrieben weil den leuten es nicht gefiel das sie tattos hat und vegetarisch isst



*Vegan isst
Wer war das...ich will Deanne zurück!


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> nach was suchst du den da auf fb ? ^^
> 
> bzw wie definierst du porno ?
> 
> ...



Wie ich Porno definiere? Genagelt werden und einen blasen ist sicher ein Porno 

Und ich habe das auf den Status/Kommentarmeldungen von einer bekannten Spieleseite gefunden. Ich sag den Namen nicht, damit ich nicht hier nicht wegen Hinweisen auf Pornos gehängt werde.

Die arme Deanne  
Was für behinderte Kinder waren das?


----------



## Kamsi (6. August 2012)

jo war am schluss eskaliert sie wurde beschimpft weil sie ihr outfit und haare änderte wie ihr freund es wünschte aber als ihr freund sich weigerte die haare neue frisur zu holen und sie davon hier erzählte wurde sie von paar leuten paar seiten lang beschimpft und dann wurde es ihr zuviel und sie hatte alles gelöscht


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Wieso gibt es solche Idioten, WIESO?!
Man ey ich könnte Kotzen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. August 2012)

Krass o_O
hab ich irgendwie komplett nicht mitbekommen, klingt aber ziemlich blöd... : \


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Das mit dem Freund habe ich mitgekriegt.

Was für Vollidioten. Denen würd ich schön was um die Ohren hauen. Jeder der mich hier vertreiben will wirds schwer haben 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xMDfc1xZuJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (6. August 2012)

aber komisch das ihr erst merkt das sie weg ist wenn ihr an die website denkt ^^

und euch die ganze zeite vorher nicht auffiel

axxo


*Softpornos, Erotik- und Sexfilme *
 Der häufig und gerne verwendete Begriff „Softporno“ ist nicht exakt definiert. In der Regel bezeichnet dieses Wort das, was man weitgehend unter den _Erotikfilmen_ mit einer relativ anspruchsvollen Handlung (die meisten Filme des italienischen Regisseurs Tinto Brass, die zu Soft-Versionen geschnittenen _Josefine Mutzenbacher_-Pornofilme bzw. die soften Mutzenbacher-Filme mit Christine Schuberth, die Folgen der _Emanuela_- und _Emmanuelle_-Reihe) versteht. Gemeint ist mit dem Synonym selbst zumeist nur der Unterschied zu Hardcore-Filmen bzw. Pornos, die in der Regel ja auch alle gesetzlich erlaubten Formen des Geschlechtsverkehrs zeigen. Für erotische Filme, die nicht zu den Pornos zählen, gelten jedoch ganz bestimmte strenge Richtlinien. So werden der erigierte Penis und die geöffnete Vagina (bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen, wie im Film Romance XXX) fast nie direkt gezeigt. „Softpornos“ oder Erotikfilme fallen deswegen auch nicht unter die Pornografie im Sinne des Gesetzes.

 Der _Sexfilm_ (der ebenfalls oft als „Softporno“ bezeichnet wird) ist eine Filmgattung, bei der hauptsächlich sexuelle Handlungen dargestellt werden; im Gegensatz zum Hardcore-Film und „Porno“ wird der Geschlechtsakt jedoch nur simuliert und die Geschlechtsteile werden nicht in erregtem oder geöffnetem Zustand gezeigt. Sexfilme (einige davon werden auch bevorzugt als „Sex-Klamotte“ bezeichnet), die zumeist als weniger anspruchsvolle Art des Erotikfilms angesehen werden (Beispiele: _Unterm Dirndl wird gejodelt_, _Beim Jodeln juckt die Lederhose_, die erst in den 1980ern gedrehten Folgen der Filmreihe _Eis am Stiel_), dürfen daher in Deutschland im frei zugänglichen Fernsehen ausgestrahlt werden, allerdings erst zu einem von den Landesmedienanstalten festgesetzten Zeitpunkt (in der Regel von 23:00 bis 3:00 Uhr). Trotzdem sind sie relativ häufig mit der Altersfreigabe FSK „ab 16 Jahren“ klassifiziert.

_Siehe auch: japanische Pink-Filme

_
*Hardcore bzw. Porno *
 Unter _Hardcore_ oder _Porno_ wird eine explizite Darstellung sexueller Aktivitäten verstanden, wobei die Geschlechtsorgane während des Geschlechtsverkehrs in aller Offenheit dargestellt werden. Hardcore und Pornografie ist jedoch nicht mit _harter Pornografie_ zu verwechseln.

 Thematisch folgen viele der für ein heterosexuelles Publikum geschaffenen Hardcore-Produktionen einem im Lauf der Pornofilm-Geschichte entstandenen Standardplot mit Oralverkehr, Vaginalverkehr in verschiedenen Stellungen und fast immer einer abschließenden Ejakulation auf den Körper, ins Gesicht oder in den Mund einer weiblichen Akteurin; dies wiederholt sich meist mehrmals pro Film, mit jeweils verschiedenen Akteuren. Dazu kommen als Varianten häufig Analverkehr und lesbisch-sexuelle Handlungen. Um die meisten Szenen ist eine kurze Handlung gestrickt – fast immer hat diese jedoch nur eine Alibifunktion und man geht schnell zur eigentlichen Pornografie über. Pornos mit entsprechender Handlung nennt man auch _Feature-Filme_.

 Filme mit durchgehender Handlung sind keine Ausnahme, allerdings auch nicht die Regel. Manche Filme erwecken den Anschein, es handele sich dabei um bei Castings entstandenes Bildmaterial. Auch andere Möglichkeiten, scheinbar Dokumentarisches zu zeigen, werden häufig genutzt: etwa auf der Straße angesprochene und angeblich zu einer Pornoszene überredete Personen, angebliche Szenen von Partys im Studentenmilieu, angeblich inzestuöse Familienbeziehungen, angebliche Orgien aus dem Backstage-Bereich von Rockkonzerten. Kurze Episoden mit ausschließlich pornografischen Darstellungen ohne jede Rahmenhandlung werden als _Gonzo_ bezeichnet.


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

da fällt einem nur ein: "Ishkhaqwi ai durugnul!"


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Also ich habe schonmal jemanden gefragt was mit Deanne passiert sei, weil sie schon andeutungen gemacht hatte, dass sie vertrieben worden sei.


----------



## Konov (6. August 2012)

Mir ist es auch schon länger aufgefallen, aber ich wusste nicht, dass sie dem Forum komplett den Rücken kehrt. 
Schade!


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Ich kann nur zu Deanne sagen: Baruk khâzad, khâzad ai-menu! Ich war immer auf ihrer Seite


----------



## Kamsi (6. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uMXtvpaNX0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



postet sie noch auf ihren tumbler ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung, hatte ja auch hier im Forum eigentlich nix mit ihr zu tun.

Aber ich finde es allgemein ziemlich scheisse, wenn sowas passiert. Ich meine, auch wenn im Internet öfters mal ein rauherer Umgangston herrscht, 
dieses übermäßige Arschlochverhalten ist sowas von unnötig...


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Also wenn jemand aus eine Forum gemobbt wird, ist das echt unter aller Sau. Wurden diese Hundesöhne wenigstens gebannt?

Da fällt mir ein, Sean bist du jetzt eig. Vegetarier oder hast du zu den Fleischfressern gewechselt?


----------



## Konov (6. August 2012)

Also ich weiß gar nicht wer da eigentlich gemobbt hat, auch nicht was da genau geschrieben wurde....

Aber warscheinlich würde ich ähnlich reagieren wenn es mir so ginge.
Wozu den Stress machen und das überhaupt lesen wenn einen andere dumm anmachen... Account löschen und tschüss... die meisten Leute kennt man ja eh nicht, wieso also rumärgern?

Andererseits häng ich scho bissl an dem Board hier und den leuten natürlich auch irgendwie 
Und da lass ich es mir gar nicht erst vermiesen. Die meisten hohlen Früchte kann man ja sowieso getrost ignorieren.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand aus eine Forum gemobbt wird, ist das echt unter aller Sau. Wurden diese Hundesöhne wenigstens gebannt?
> 
> Da fällt mir ein, Sean bist du jetzt eig. Vegetarier oder hast du zu den Fleischfressern gewechselt?



Bin von Veganer auf Vegetarier gewechselt. Obwohl ich es falsch finde.


----------



## Kamsi (6. August 2012)

ka war anfang märz diesen jahres ist ja ewig her ^^

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/122162-was-regt-euch-so-richtig-auf/page__st__9380__p__3232944&#entry3232944

laut sufu der beitrag


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

an die posts kann ich mich noch erinnern. immer die selben verdächtigen dabei


----------



## Konov (6. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ka war anfang märz diesen jahres ist ja ewig her ^^
> 
> http://forum.buffed....4&#entry3232944
> 
> laut sufu der beitrag



Daran erinner ich mich sogar... ich hab sogar was dazu gepostet, aber dass sie dann gar nicht mehr wieder kommt... 

edit: Ihr kommentar, ihr Freund sehe plötzlich scheiße aus weil er sich rasiert hat, find ich aber heute noch komisch... WTF

However, ich geh ins Bett, gute Nacht!


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. August 2012)

Hm das hab ich voll verpasst. War aber auch nah am Abi dran, da hatte ich anderes zu tun :S
Wenn ich mir das grade so durchlese: Habe ehrlich gesagt gedacht, da wäre schlimmeres abgegangen


----------



## Kamsi (6. August 2012)

naja das war halt der tropfen der das fass zum überlaufen brachte - war ja nicht nur das ^^


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Ja, das habe ich auch mitbekommen. Muss wohl nicht gerade eine Sonnenzeit für sie gewesen sein. Oder die Kommentare über ihre Nahrungsphilosophie müssen härter gewesen sein.

Schade, dass sie ganz weg ist


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> [...]
> edit: Ihr kommentar, ihr Freund sehe plötzlich scheiße aus weil er sich rasiert hat, find ich aber heute noch komisch... WTF
> 
> However, ich geh ins Bett, gute Nacht!


Find ich auch. Aber naja, die Sache ist vorbei, ein Community-Mitglied ist weg ( schade :\ ), und ansonsten dir noch eine gute Nacht =) 



Kamsi schrieb:


> naja das war halt der tropfen der das fass zum überlaufen brachte - war ja nicht nur das ^^


Tja, manchmal ist hier einfach echt ein ziemlich aggressiver Ton . (Damit meine ich jetzt nicht direkte Beleidigungen, sondern einfach so eine Unfreundlichkeit)


----------



## Ogil (7. August 2012)

Naja - wenn man das so durchliest merkt man auch, dass noch andere Leute von damals weg sind. Was bei manchen Leuten durchaus ein Vorteil ist...


----------



## win3ermute (7. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - wenn man das so durchliest merkt man auch, dass noch andere Leute von damals weg sind. Was bei manchen Leuten durchaus ein Vorteil ist...



Jo - wir dachten da wohl gerade dasselbe... und Manowar, Du und ich haben immerhin Deanne tapfer verteidigt.


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Dachte ich mir auch gerade...^^


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

Ich war nie da wenn es zu sowas kam >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2012)

Hm da sehe ich gerade, dass auch ein anderer User nur noch "Gast" ist. Wo ist denn aufgeraucht hin? =( 
Hab ich da wieder was verpasst?


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

die hat doch urlaub und ist bestimmt im biergarten verschollen ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2012)

Da meldet man sich doch aber nicht gleich hier ab :S


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Von Petersburg weiss ich, dass er weg ist. Der hat den Kontakt ganz abgebrochen.


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

hm, ist ihr account weg ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2012)

Jap


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

oO jup stimmt


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

was macht ihr immer nur mit den frauen ?


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

Stimmt, Petersburg die alte Socke >.>


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

war mit aufgeraucht was ? oder hat die nur ihren namen geändert ?


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Sind einige weg, wobei ich bei einem nicht ganz unschudlig bin & es auch nicht bereue.

aufgeraucht hat ihren Namen geändert?

Versucht sich wohl vor dem Salatbild zu drücken!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> war mit aufgeraucht was ? oder hat die nur ihren namen geändert ?


Also ich bin zwar auch nicht mehr soo oft hier, aber kann mich nicht erinnern, dass was gewesen wäre. Wenn man nur den Namen ändert ist eben nur der Name geändert und man ist nicht "Gast"



Reflox schrieb:


> Sind einige weg, wobei ich bei einem nicht ganz unschudlig bin & es auch nicht bereue.


Hm?


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

schneemaus, sozialinkompatibel gibts auch net mehroder die buffed suche keimt ab


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2012)

Schneemaus gibts noch, nur ist sie ja erstmal für ein paar Monate weg.


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

dann spackt bei mir die membersuche ab. weil die bekomm ich nicht angezeigt


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

würde mich aber schon interessieren warum nur die frauen uns verlassen


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2012)

Stimmt doch gar nicht, Petersburg war afaik männlich. Minas war auch schon lange nicht mehr aktiv und der war ja auch ein Mann :S


----------



## Ogil (7. August 2012)

Dann geh mal ins Bad, stell Dich vor das Waschbecken und schau, ob Du nicht doch einen Grund entdecken kannst


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

ich meine die frauen vom smalltalk und nachtschwärmer ^^


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Sabito. Der, der immer hier immer rumgeheult hat was für ein armer er doch sei. Keine Eier in der Hose gehabt und immer am rumgeheulen. Dann hatte er das Gefühl er müsse mich für alles verantwortlich machen, obwohl er dank mir eine Freundin hat/hatte. Ich hab ihn stark gemacht, ich versuchte ihn aufzubauen und er wandte sich gegen mich. Da habe ich halt den Kontakt gekappt, da ich auch nichtsmehr mit dieser ich nenns mal "Szene" zu tun haben wollte.
 Dann meinte er, er müsse hier im Schwärmer ein Theater abziehen wie böse ich sei. Wir waren zu 4. Er und zwei ältere, nicht so bekannte buffies und ich. Dann hat er nie meinen Namen genannt, doch sagte immer "Er ist hier im Thread und liest mit und ignoriert mich trotzdem!" Ich hab halt keinen F*ck drauf gegeben und munter ne Frage zu nem anderen Thema gestellt. Als es mich dann ankotzte bin ich pennen gegeangen und hatte am nächsten Tag 2 Profilbesuche von den anderen 2. Weiss nicht was der noch per PN oder weiss ich was abgezogen hat.

Die Geschichte hat noch ne riesen Vorgeschichte, die ich nicht erzählen werde.

Da fällt mir doch noch Dracun ein. Was ist mit ihm passiert?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2012)

Er hatte erst letztens einen Blog über seine Spielesammlung hochgestellt ^^


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Muss ich mir mal anschauen. Der braucht jetzt bestimmt schon eine Lagerhalle für all seine Spiele.


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

omg southpark die facebook folge zugenial ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2012)

Joa ist ne ganz schöne Sammlung, ich glaub er ist bei 11 Konsolen und 120 (?) Spielen ^^


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> omg southpark die facebook folge zugenial ^^



Ist die neu?


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

staffel 14 aber wurde wohl noch nicht so oft gesendet ^^


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

nope sehe sie heute zum 2. mal.
wobei die towelie folgen auch der hammer sind, wie jetzt zb ^^


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Achso, Du hast 0 Freunde^^ Ja die ist genial


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2012)

Da fällt mir ein, dass die WoW-Folge auch schon länger nicht mehr lief


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

naja die wow folge fand ich nach dem 2. mal sehen eigtl total dämlich...


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

hat jemand von euch mal chat roulette ausprobiert ?


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

ja, chatroulette ist lustig ^^
gerade als inkognito. wenn man glück hat erwischste 2, die sich wie 2 priester benehmen, die sich um nen messdiener streiten ^^


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> 2 priester die sich um nen messdiener streiten ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Ich oute mich als Chatroulette und Omegle Troll


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2012)

Habe beides nicht


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

jau chatroulette und omegle. der hammer ^^ wobei ich omegle noch besser finde.

@ kamsi sry hab auch omegle gemeint. chatroulette is ja mit videochat


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

naja bin mal offline - hoffe das smalltalk schrumpft nicht noch mehr ^^


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Nacht Kamsi


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

So, wieder da.


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

oh noez wir werden alle sterben


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

*Aun schwert in den Bauch ramm', Aufschlitz und wegtret*
Tja, da hast du recht


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

*spiegelbild erfolgreich getötet, schnell alt f4 drück und pech gehabt*


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Ihr zwei...


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

Mist!


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

purer neid


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

Nein, purer Hass


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

*seandieohrläppchenmassier* wuuuuusaaaa


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

*Grrrrrrr* Ich beiß dich gleich


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

naja gn8


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

Nachti^^ Und wieder sind Reflox und ich die Hüter


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Ich bin auch weg

edit: pwned


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

Arsch!


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2012)

noch jemand da von euch dönern?


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abend


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und schon pm bekommen reflox ? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Zonalar (7. August 2012)

I heard you need some fun for tonight. so enjoy.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T6s3d2wdXVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und schon pm bekommen reflox ? ^^



Noch nicht, aber danke


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2012)

Na Mädels, alles fit ?


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Wie immer! Bei dir auch du Penguin?


----------



## Magogan (7. August 2012)

Ist Chatroulette nicht so ein Videochat, wo man zu 50% mit nackten Männern verbunden wird, die ihre Geschlechtsmerkmale präsentieren?

Oder war das was anderes?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie immer! Bei dir auch du Penguin?





Muss muss


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Man kann auch gleich sagen, dass man viele Typen beim wedeln erwischt. Ihr mit eurer hochgestochenen Sprache.


----------



## Magogan (7. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Man kann auch gleich sagen, dass man viele Typen beim wedeln erwischt. Ihr mit eurer hochgestochenen Sprache.


Hier lesen aber auch Minderjährige mit ... Und Frauen ...

Und als Mann ist die Vorstellung auch nicht so toll, um ehrlich zu sein ... Argh, wie krieg' ich das Bild jetzt aus dem Kopf?!?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2012)

Als ob Minderjährige nicht wedeln  

Die sind noch versauter als wir, das kannste mir glauben.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2012)

Hm warn hier im Forum nicht mal mehr Stickys?


----------



## Legendary (7. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hier lesen aber auch Minderjährige mit ... Und Frauen ...



Die paar Frauen hier...die eine heult eh wegen allem rum und die anderen 2 die hier regelmäßig mitlesen und schreiben sind cool drauf.


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn mir irgendeiner erzählt, er fühle sich davon angegriffen weil er minderjährig ist, dann ist was falsch mit dem.


----------



## Magogan (7. August 2012)

Da fällt mir ein, dass ich immer noch nicht weiß, ob Reflox männlich oder weiblich ist ...


----------



## Konov (7. August 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hm warn hier im Forum nicht mal mehr Stickys?



Jo hab mich auch gewundert warum die alle weg sind 

Guten Abend ihr Schnarchnasen!


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

reflox hat sich bis jetzt nur als mann ausgegeben damit er auf dem forum nicht angebaggert wird


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Ische mit Bossaura


----------



## Magogan (7. August 2012)

Naja, sie wohnt eh zu weit weg von mir xD


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eUO9SNCBL6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

mindfuck


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b33JAIMISNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



the sun will shine for you
change to something new
spread your wings — break through
like a butterfly
it’s all up to you
change your point of view
gotta leave your cocoon
you’re a butterfly


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Des isch aber lieb von dir


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hier lesen aber auch Minderjährige mit ... Und Frauen ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=809cb-56M14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (7. August 2012)

Reflox ist keine Tante!!

Nein
Nein
NEIN
NEEIN
NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!!! 



Fuck...too much mindfuck for one day.


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Tut mir leid für dich


----------



## Konov (7. August 2012)

Omegle is echt witzig


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Reflox ist keine Tante!!
> 
> Nein
> Nein
> ...



denk einfach an hangover 2 thailand - da sind alle frauen zu 95% weiblich ^^


----------



## Legendary (7. August 2012)

Das ist sicherlich Fake.

Reflox hat nen Männeravatar, ne Männersignatur und postet im Bilderthread Pics von 9gag die nur Männer lustig finden können!

Ich bin geschockt...am Ende kommt noch raus das Olli auch ne Ische ist.


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Omegle is echt witzig



Hol dir ManyCams, damit kannste dir gif Bilder als Cam anzeigen lassen 

Ich erschrecke sie immer...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BIN ICH ETWA HÄSSLICH?

ICH poste ganz sicher NICHT irgendwelche Kackbilder von 9fag!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2012)

Reflox und Olli sind weiber ? ehm...

Oh hai Reflox :3


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn Reflox und Olli wirklich Weiber wären... ehm...



dann steigt die qoute im forum wieder


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich, aber für Pewdz poste ich einen 9fag-post.
> [...]






Reflox schrieb:


> [...]
> ICH poste ganz sicher NICHT irgendwelche Kackbilder von 9fag!




Auch wenns nur einmal war


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Für Pewdz tue ich alles :<

Vorallem habe ich das auf Google gefunden, als ich nach Pewdie insidern gesucht habe :<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2012)

calm yo tits brah


----------



## Konov (7. August 2012)

Wo sind denn heute eure tittenbilder? ^^


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wo sind denn heute eure tittenbilder? ^^



reflox und olliruhs kamera sind defekt ^^


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

nach dem ganzen mindfuck von den letzten 2 seiten muss ich erstmal schlucken.
moin mädels    jetzt gibts nen satz heiße ohren


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> muss ich erstmal schlucken. mädels


----------



## Konov (7. August 2012)

Morgen ausschlafen, ich glaub ich gönn mir jetzt erstmal nochn Käffchen, kann ja auf bleiben ^^


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Verschluck dich nicht an deinem Vanilliepudding


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wo sind denn heute eure tittenbilder? ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





hmmmm vanillepudding. am besten warm


----------



## zoizz (7. August 2012)

Mal noch was zum "nachdenken" reinschmeiss:



> Chuck Norris kann Bälle umkippen.





> Peter Zwegat hat Schulden bei Chuck Norris


----------



## Konov (7. August 2012)

word


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


chuck norris witze ham nen bart und peter zwegat witze echt arm 


ich kann ex2 net mehr erwarten. so viel testosteron


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. August 2012)

Hi


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

fak u dolan u faget


----------



## Konov (7. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> [...]



Das poster sieht irgendwie voll billig aus 
warscheinlich so billig wie der Film


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. August 2012)

relfok pls


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 38kkk


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Aun versuch ja nicht meine Situation auszunutzen


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. August 2012)

Ich merke schon, ich will relaxen aber ihr wollt mal wieder nur chillen. -.-'


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hi



ALLLLLLLLLKKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Wo warst du?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. August 2012)

War auf lachschon.

Bloß wurde es mir da zu dumm ist nichts mehr los. Jetzt bin ich hier.


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

hier gibts nichts zu lachen


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Das ist jetzt unser Thread, hier gibts nurnoch boobs und ... anderes.


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

btbewbz mädels ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei ihr wünsch ich mir ne menge geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen auffer strasse ^^


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

ach ihr seid doch alles muttersöhnchen....
pfff geh ich eben wieder "wildhund" (aka wolf)stein spielen


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

Wir sind hier in einem Rollenspielerforum. Dementsprechend gibts auch das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

ass 'n' bewbz?


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rimoTqT8PfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kann einer von euch mal nachschauen ob das Video von der GEMA gesperrt ist?


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Nö isses nicht^^


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

nein isses nich.

schade eigtl


----------



## Reflox (8. August 2012)

Zum Glück das andere war gesperrt


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so weit lass ich es nicht kommen!


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2012)

Immer diese leute mit echten Frauen


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

immer diese typen mit gecutteten avateren

btw wo isn olli wenn man genug spam braucht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. August 2012)

is das, is das wow? dk? necrophil?


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> is das, is das wow? dk? necrophil?



Ja, Wow 
Krieger t13 Hero, mit Restauriertem Zinkh'roth, dem Weltenzerstörer.
Wenns nen Dk wäre wären die Augen anders du Nase^^


----------



## Kamsi (8. August 2012)

google rückwärts bildersuche ist zu mächtig 

1 klick und ich weiss wo sean sein zeug herhat ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2012)

Mist  Da gibts aber noch sehr viel schönes Zeug was ich hier leeiiiiiider nicht posten darf  
Und ich habs eigentlich ja von meiner Festplatte


----------



## Olliruh (8. August 2012)

NABEND


----------



## Kamsi (8. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> von meiner Festplatte






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. August 2012)

Hallo Ollischatz


----------



## Kamsi (8. August 2012)

bin mal off - zuviele enten im tread


----------



## Olliruh (8. August 2012)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hallo Ollischatz







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CyWw8ry-yiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. August 2012)

k


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

ist doch alles freundlich ^^
also same precedure as ervery evening


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ja, Wow
> Krieger t13 Hero, mit Restauriertem Zinkh'roth, dem Weltenzerstörer.
> Wenns nen Dk wäre wären die Augen anders du Nase^^


und dein Avatar is auch nur ne liebe kriegerin? :>


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei der Anzahl der Dateien da drin wird dir der Kopf explodieren


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bei der Anzahl der Dateien da drin wird dir der Kopf explodieren



1,7 tb. das wil ich erstmal sehen ^^ alles nach richtung und namen geordnet


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> 1,7 tb. das wil ich erstmal sehen ^^ alles nach richtung und namen geordnet



Da bin ich mit meinen 16504 Dateien ein kleiner Fisch


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

na dann mädels. eine gute nacht! (das war an die luchsenden mädels bezogen, nich an euch notgeiles volk)


----------



## Olliruh (8. August 2012)

hihi


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2012)

Notgeil? Also bitte^^


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

dann eröffnen wir mal die runde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so ich bin dann raus aus dem thema


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. August 2012)

Warum braucht Iglo Schlemmerfilet auf dem Backblech 35min und auf dem Ofenrost 45min. Es ist doch beides Ofen.


----------



## Ogil (8. August 2012)

Wtf? Und was macht die wenn mal kein Baum zum Abstuetzen in der Naehe ist? Naja - wahrscheinlich hat sie dann nen kleinen dicken Geldsack der sie in sein Pimpmobil fuehrt...


----------



## Reflox (8. August 2012)

Die geht gebückt 

Die sind so riesig, das ist schon nichtmehr schön D:


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

hey da macht doch motorboating erst recht spaß. ich finds jetzt nicht so abartig. besser als ballons vor der brust


----------



## Reflox (8. August 2012)

Die sind ziemlich abartig mein Freund


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

na und? meine freundin hat auch riesen tüten und ist in etwa so schlank wie die da oben, wobei gertenschlank is die da auch net. und das mag ich, wenn man ein bischen was zum anfassen hat


----------



## Legendary (8. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die geht gebückt
> 
> Die sind so riesig, das ist schon nichtmehr schön D:


Hast du auch so dicke Dinger?


----------



## Reflox (8. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Hast du auch so dicke Dinger?



Hättest du wohl gerne


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2012)

Das neue Album von Korpiklaani ist soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo geil!


----------



## Legendary (8. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hättest du wohl gerne



Neee...das ist ja der springende (G)Punkt. Ich steh eher auf ne schöne Hand voll und dafür straff und knackig.


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

jup ist geil


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2012)

*tanz*


----------



## Legendary (8. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

vodkaaaaaa! 

mom eben aö auf profil kotzen


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2012)

Griecehn machen zu guten Schnaps >.>


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

da gibts nur eins:


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2012)

Ja? Was gibt es da?^^


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

OUZO


----------



## Reflox (8. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0F31C_izJwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. August 2012)

In these bodies we will live, in these bodies we will die. Where you invest your love, you invest your life... 

<3


----------



## Reflox (8. August 2012)

Sh1k4 ich hab was tolles für dich :3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wHs5QglzCK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. August 2012)

I know, Elliot Reed hat ne Band  Sind mir schon bekannt, nicht sooo mein Fall 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=izosZ3bTO5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




This restores my faith in music ..


----------



## Reflox (8. August 2012)

Das ist ja echt Sarah Chalke. Mindfuck


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2012)

Sicher das da nicht eine verwechslung vorliegt?


----------



## Reflox (8. August 2012)

Naja, google spuckt zum Teil aus, dass es eine Jenna ist und ein anderes Ergebniss sagt dann, dass es Sarah Chalke ist^^


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nzSPonG24Ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mein absoluter Favorit vom neuen Album!
Wobei, nein! Alle sind so toll :3


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

das ist net sarah. nd naja die mukke is eben mainstream der amis


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naja, google spuckt zum Teil aus, dass es eine Jenna ist und ein anderes Ergebniss sagt dann, dass es Sarah Chalke ist^^



Ich muss zugeben, mit der Frisur und den schnellen Schnitten, sieht sie schon wie Sarah Chalke aus... aber ich würde schätzen, dass es dann doch Theresa Jeane ist...


----------



## Reflox (8. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nd naja die mukke is eben mainstream der amis







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YvalWJntmd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist das genug "nicht amerikanisch" für dich?


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2012)

Da sucht man für ne Freundin Lieder zusammen und findet eine richtig geile Band:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kGj4sJ30sF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2012)

I hurt myself, today...


----------



## Aun (9. August 2012)

don´t cry emo kid


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3aF9AJm0RFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Du Pimmel


----------



## Kamsi (9. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> I hurt myself, today...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XIbepKZC7Po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




@aun, sean und co extra nur für euch ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (9. August 2012)

ja den hab ich . soooooo ein teil


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2012)

So ihr Hübschen, Papa ist da


----------



## Aun (9. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


oh god why


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q9pFtiPQHVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich hätte die Band niemals entdecken dürfen


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (9. August 2012)

Oh hast deine neue Kamera gleich ausprobiert hm?


----------



## Konov (9. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aua das is böse


----------



## Aun (9. August 2012)

lovetrain ^^


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Oh hast deine neue Kamera gleich ausprobiert hm?



Leider muss ich dir deine Fantasien zerstören


----------



## ego1899 (9. August 2012)

Hm schade is also nich deine eigene


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2012)

Reflox why ?! D:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aukYHX55pFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2012)

Gottverdammt, da ist schon wieder son Penner da draussen


----------



## Konov (9. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Gottverdammt, da ist schon wieder son Penner da draussen



Was fürn Penner?


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung, der hat irgendwie auf Blech geschlagen. Ist nicht das erste mal in den letzten 2 Wochen. Ich sah den auch nie, es ging nur mal ein Typ auf der Strasse vorbei und sah jemanden oder etwas mit einem "What the fuck" Blick an. Ich denke es ist einfach irgendein Spinner der versucht irgendwas aufzuschlagen.


----------



## Konov (9. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, der hat irgendwie auf Blech geschlagen. Ist nicht das erste mal in den letzten 2 Wochen. Ich sah den auch nie, es ging nur mal ein Typ auf der Strasse vorbei und sah jemanden oder etwas mit einem "What the fuck" Blick an. Ich denke es ist einfach irgendein Spinner der versucht irgendwas aufzuschlagen.



Sachen gibts


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2012)

Hier versuchen sie oft einzubrechen. Aber der Typ will sicher nicht einbrechen... Jeder würde das weite suchen wenn jemand mit einer Polizeitaschenlampe herumleuchtet


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2012)

Bin mal Schlafen ihr lieben^^ Muss morgen früh FSJ-Vertrag unterschreiben^^


----------



## Kamsi (10. August 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bin mal Schlafen ihr lieben^^ Muss morgen früh FSJ-Vertrag unterschreiben^^



Die *Franziskanerinnen vom hl. Josef* (Ordenskürzel: _*FSJ*_) sind ein römisch-katholischer Frauenorden mit Mutterhaus in Schweich an der Mosel und Generalat in Curitiba, Brasilien. Die Schwestern arbeiten hauptsächlich in der Kranken- und Altenpflege, betreiben aber in ihren Missionsgebieten auch Schulen


----------



## Reflox (10. August 2012)

Haste dich dort als Holzfällerin beworben?


----------



## Olliruh (10. August 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. August 2012)

nahctshcwrmer pls


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Haste dich dort als Holzfällerin beworben?



Ach halt doch die Schnauze


----------



## Konov (10. August 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2012)

akopoop iz now dolan.. k k k k k k k k k k k k k k k k k  k k k k k k k k k k k k k k k k k k k k

Nabend


----------



## ego1899 (10. August 2012)

Mooooin!

Hab durch die TSW Zockerei echt verpeilt das heute schon Freitag ist und nicht Donnerstag wie ich vermutet hab...

HOORAAAAAAY Wochenende \.o./


----------



## Ogil (10. August 2012)

Realitaetsverlust? Computerspiele-Sucht? Zwangseinweisung?


----------



## ego1899 (10. August 2012)

Nee so schlimm isses nich, ich hab das die Woche einfach nur nich so genau genommen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2012)

Silent Hill ist halt immer noch die beste Videospielverfilmung!

Und das sage ich, der Teil 2 mehr als 5x durch hatte


----------



## ego1899 (11. August 2012)

Joa war gut da stimme ich zu...


----------



## H2OTest (11. August 2012)

hehe 18 er partys sind die lustigsten xD


----------



## ego1899 (11. August 2012)

Geburttagsparty meinst du? Ja stimmt schon...
Man muss nich mehr heimlich unter der Bettdecke lesen, darf ganz spät noch Cola trinken... So lässt sich´s leben...


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2012)

Irgendwer lust was zu zocken? Ich bin so bored <.<

Edit: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (11. August 2012)

die erotic videos sind fsk12 die liefen selbst auf viva damals den ganzen tag ^^

hier der beweis ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0FjQ0wkcZpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nur später wurden die prüder bei viva und mtv ^^


----------



## Aun (11. August 2012)

wieso muss ich bei dem song an ogenki clinic denken....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und bei yt sind die vids nicht jugendfrei


----------



## Konov (11. August 2012)

Abänd


----------



## Kamsi (11. August 2012)

wtf?

youtube ist auch amerika ^^

die sind eh prüde ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-eiSS0xmpJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klassiker ^^

war damals zu dunkel für viva und lief bei mtv auch nur abends ^^

aber die stimmen besonders der kanon hammer ^^


----------



## Olliruh (11. August 2012)

nope.avi


----------



## Aun (11. August 2012)

ja kamsi. da gibts son beklopptes gif auf pown.it mit dem song und eben diesem film ^^ daher hab ich da so ne verbindung

nicht avi. mkv ^^


----------



## Reflox (11. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XYYo3T6nCw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (11. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (11. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nope.avi



avi bzw xvid/divx ist tot leider - mkv wurde das nachfolgeformat 

avi bzw xvid konnte nicht mehr genug qualität in hd bringen






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-E_lQlTK6xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Amy Lee <3


@Reflox





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kfVsfOSbJY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (11. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZZ5LpwO-An4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (11. August 2012)

kill it with fire!
wie kannst du es wagen diesen schund zu posten...@ kamsi


----------



## Olliruh (11. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pi00ykRg_5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (11. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P1RFros46jY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ist eh immer noch das beste ^^

omg ist das ewig her ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DI-kXosfr30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



da war ich noch jung als der song auf mtv lief und ich habe mich immer gefragt wann der film ins kino kommt der beim lied im hintergrund lief ^^


----------



## Aun (11. August 2012)

naja ich bin raus und geh saufen. bis später


----------



## Olliruh (11. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> naja ich bin raus und geh saufen. bis später



War ich gestern auch. Bin Heute Morgen bei Freunden aus Dortmund im Proberaum aufgewacht & hatte ne blaue Röhrenjeans an ,die weder mir noch einem meiner Freunde gehörte. WAS ZUR HÖLLE


----------



## Kamsi (11. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> War ich gestern auch. Bin Heute Morgen bei Freunden aus Dortmund im Proberaum aufgewacht & hatte ne blaue Röhrenjeans an ,die weder mir noch einem meiner Freunde gehörte. WAS ZUR HÖLLE



nach ner visitenkarten geschaut oder ob eine telefonnummer drinne war ?

und warum hast du deine hose ausgezogen ?


----------



## Olliruh (11. August 2012)

Hose war komplett leer ,meine Hose war komplett mit Bier durchnässt habse aufem Schlagzeug gefunden. 
Hat sich jetzt herausgestellt das die nem Typ gehört den wir da in Dortmund kennen gelernt hatten ,der auch mit im Proberaum gepennt hat aber Morgens um 6 schon wieder abgehauen ist
Bin um halb 6 eingeschlafen...


----------



## Kamsi (11. August 2012)

warum hattest du seine hose an ?


----------



## Olliruh (11. August 2012)

weil meine durchnässt


----------



## win3ermute (11. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> warum hattest du seine hose an ?



Weil seine nass war vom Bier? Machen Buddies durchaus so...


----------



## Kamsi (11. August 2012)

er hat die person aber gerade erst kennengelernt ^^


----------



## H2OTest (11. August 2012)

omg


----------



## Konov (11. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> omg



Was los?


----------



## Kamsi (11. August 2012)

h20test weiss jetzt wo seine hose ist ?


----------



## Reflox (11. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o6xDMcU19cY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. August 2012)

weiß nich


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2012)

Ich: Was für daten hat dein Pc?
Sie: ka issn Acer


----------



## Swipez (11. August 2012)

Just want to say


----------



## Kamsi (11. August 2012)

ich klicke keine links von frisch regestrieren an ^^

wer was was man sich da einfängt ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2012)

Das hat der Frischling gepostet:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pp9LeVZ6V40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (11. August 2012)

nachtschwärmer tot `?

mal schauen ob die leute wiederkommen wenn sie frauen sehen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. August 2012)

Die Links knacken bei den neuen noch so schön.


----------



## Xidish (12. August 2012)

moin .
.. gruesse per smartphone aus hamburg


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2012)

Nachtschwärmer ist schon lange tot


----------



## Konov (12. August 2012)

goar net


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2012)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuude whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaat ?


----------



## Konov (12. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuude whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaat ?



nuttiiiin


----------



## Swipez (12. August 2012)

Donnerbuddys fürs Leben!


----------



## Konov (12. August 2012)

Swipez schrieb:


> Donnerbuddys fürs Leben!



TED istn guter Film


----------



## Swipez (12. August 2012)

Wenn du den Schall des Donners hörst,
mach dir nicht ins Hemd,
schnapp deinen Donnerbuddy und sing ganz ungehemmt,
"Fick dich Donner, leck mich doch am Sack. Du Arschloch kannst mir gar nichts, du bisr nur Gottes-Kack! ppfftt".


----------



## Konov (12. August 2012)

pups


----------



## Aun (12. August 2012)

bitches i´m back !


----------



## Reflox (12. August 2012)

Konichiwa bitchez!


----------



## Aun (12. August 2012)

ahoi!
genug getankt um hier rumzu spammen ^^
bzw wurde abgebrochen, da einige unbedingt auffe disse wollten -,-
@ kamsi: sexy ass


----------



## Konov (12. August 2012)

Ich geh ins Bett, gute Nacht Mädels


----------



## Reflox (12. August 2012)

Nachti ^^


----------



## Aun (12. August 2012)

so gn8 mädels und jungens! der alte sack geht mal pennen. bis später


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2012)

Oooh, Frischfleisch! *Messer wetz und über die Lippen leck*


----------



## Aun (12. August 2012)

lass ihn am leben @ sean 
er is noch taufrisch ^^ 
so jetzt aber n8


----------



## win3ermute (12. August 2012)

AUFWACHEN!!!!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lD0SY9PfSU[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2012)

Wah! Hilfe, was? *Kopf von Tastatur heb' und aufblick*


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2012)

noch jemand da oder bin ich schon wieder alleine?


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2012)

Ich bin hier!


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2012)

yay


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> yay



Das klingt ja begeistert


----------



## ego1899 (12. August 2012)

HOORAY \.o./


Fast nen Herzinfarkt bekommen eben. Derfrisch aufgerüstete Rechner der gerade mal seit ein paar Tagen sein Werk verichtet is eben nach nem... *Klick*... *Klick* *Klick* einfach mal ausgegangen...
War glaub ich das Kabel von der HD zum Mainboard was in einen der Graka-Lüfter gekommen is. Ich brauch dringend mal ein neues Gehäuse da is ja so gar kein Platz mehr...

Naja jetzt bin ich jedenfalls wieder wach


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2012)

Das schockt einen richtig, was? 
Ich hänge seit 5,5 Stunden im RP mit einer Draenei fest


----------



## ego1899 (12. August 2012)

Loool in Goldhain oder wie? Doch so schlimm? 

Ja das is echt schlimm... War so im Bett im Halbschlaf und auf einmal das... Erst dacht ich mir in meiner halbtrunkenen Laune *ach egal morgen* aber dann hab ich natürlich kein Auge zugekriegt ^^

Hm ich überlege jetzt irgendwie ein bissel TSW zu zocken, aber alleine is das irgendwie auch ermüdend auf die Dauer. Irgendwie hab ich noch keinen überzeugen können sich das auch zuzulegen...


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Loool in Goldhain oder wie? Doch so schlimm?



Ne, nicht Goldhain, normales Rp^^
Und ich werde wahrscheinlich erst wieder um 6 Schlafen >.< Und muss diesen blöden Blizzdownload durchführen

Juhu ich kann schlafen  Nachti!


----------



## ego1899 (12. August 2012)

Hm achso... Erinnere mich auch an Alli-Zeiten, dass war allerdings noch zu BC, danach Horde... Da hab ich immer so ne Elfin genervt die in Goldhain immer ir RP aufziehen wollte...
"Oh ich habe noch eine Woche zu lebe" blabla wegen nem Fluch und sie müsse jemanden finden der sie wirklich liebt blabla vol abgedreht...

Ich bin dann immer hin wenn sie da irgendnen Fuzzi hatte und meinte "blabla das erzählt die jede Woche, lass dich von der nich verarschen!" und hab die dann immer vol genervt xD


Oh man jetzt wo ich wieder halbwegs nüchtern merke ich das ich mir am Rücken irgendwas getan hab, nen Nerv eingeklemmt oder so. Bei bestimmten Bewegungen brech ich hier fast zusammen...
Nich mal schlafen kann ich ohne mich zu verletzen... Sofern das nich schon vorher war...

Lass den Download doch einfach laufen und geh pennen...


----------



## Reflox (12. August 2012)

Bin ich der einzige, der gerade krasse Verbindungsprobleme mit buffed hat?


----------



## Olliruh (12. August 2012)

Ne hab ich auch


----------



## Legendary (12. August 2012)

Fuck, das Forum war down! 

NO TIME FOR BEWBZ!


----------



## Olliruh (12. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Fuck, das Forum war down!
> 
> NOW TIME FOR BEWBZ!



fixed


----------



## Legendary (12. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (12. August 2012)

was war den mit dem forum los ?


----------



## Aun (12. August 2012)

reflox ist schuld!


----------



## Olliruh (12. August 2012)

der server hat aids von den ganzen bildern bekommen


----------



## Konov (12. August 2012)

Beim boobies gucken hat der server admin kaffee über das gehäuse gekippt.... da war der server wech


----------



## Kamsi (12. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> boobies






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (12. August 2012)

Interessant aber ich steh net so auf Metall ^^


----------



## Kamsi (12. August 2012)

banause ist witchblade cosplay ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mHb80sUaHSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2012)

Juhu, endlich wieder Forum!


----------



## Aun (13. August 2012)

witchblade war für mich der einzige anime, der mich wirklich NIE angesprochen hat.... und an trash gibts ja ne menge. ich fands einfach lame, frag mich nicht.

lucky star ftw ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

Es gibt nur ein Anime der mich je wirklich angesprochen hat: Elfen Lied
Und da sieht man auch das typische: Gewalt ohne Ende, aber das Kätzchen darf nicht gezeigt werden 

Nyyuuuuuuu!


----------



## Olliruh (13. August 2012)

One Piece ?


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

nicht der anime von deinem avatar ? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> nicht der anime von deinem avatar ? ^^



Was für nen Anime xD


----------



## Aun (13. August 2012)

muse !!!!! live


----------



## Olliruh (13. August 2012)

Wo ?


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was für nen Anime xD





> *Ami the Vampire Slut* by Nyuunzi
> 
> Once again, the current holiday, Halloween, has been my inspiration!
> 
> ...



das anime ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. August 2012)

olympia live auf eurosport. und jetzt läuft grad brian may

alden, das ist ja pervers @ kamsi


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

das ist einfach eine weibliche blutelfin im deus ex 3 style angezogen sogar von seans seite ^^


----------



## Aun (13. August 2012)

naja nicht wenn man ami sucht


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

axxo ^^ das ist nur was seans avatar ergab ^^

während du méchant oiseau als avatar hast ^^

und seans avatar ist noch richtig harmlos ^^

da sind ja richtig gruslige bilder auf der hp von dem


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> alden, das ist ja pervers @ kamsi



Ich hab die neueste submission von Nyuunzi im Tab, die dürfte dir weniger schmecken 

Nyuunzi ist so toll :3


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2012)

Bis auf Pokemon und Digimon sind Animes shitty


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab die neueste submission von Nyuunzi im Tab, die dürfte dir weniger schmecken
> 
> Nyuunzi ist so toll :3





> elemental dildo



rofl ^^

ob das das neue endtalent vom ele shami wird ^^


----------



## Aun (13. August 2012)

CORN!


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> CORN!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. August 2012)

schön mit butter eingerieben


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> rofl ^^
> 
> ob das das neue endtalent vom ele shami wird ^^



Das bild mit dem elemental ist aber nicht die neueste^^
Futa wird für nicht angemeldete ausgeblendet 
Kamsi hast pm mit link


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

Korn? o.O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a76GPDe83Gc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Korn!


----------



## Aun (13. August 2012)

nänänänä ich trink keinen alpenfusel


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das bild mit dem elemental ist aber nicht die neueste^^
> Futa wird für nicht angemeldete ausgeblendet
> Kamsi hast pm mit link



ich dachte du wohnst in einer evangelischen wg


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich dachte du wohnst in einer evangelischen wg



Ja und? Ich bin netmal evangelisch, wenn überhaupt Pagane 
Und die Wissen nicht das ich ihr Inet benutze


----------



## Aun (13. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich dachte du wohnst in einer evangelischen wg



wenn du wüsstest was erst die katholiken alles für leichen im keller haben ^^


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

@sean





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0Xm6RdLakA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@aun ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @sean



Also bitte


----------



## Magogan (13. August 2012)

2/3 der Pakete, die ich bekomme, sind nicht für mich, sondern für Nachbarn, die gerade nicht da sind ...

Jetzt steht schon seit Donnerstag ein Karton mit Tieferlegungsfedern hier rum Oo

Am meisten gestört hat mich aber ein Generator, der offensichtlich schonmal genutzt worden war und der meine Wohnung mit dem lieblichen Geruch von Benzin erfüllt hat ... -.-


----------



## xynlovesit (13. August 2012)

Man ist es schon spät..aber verboten ist es nicht. Denn bei mir ist 19:12 und keine Zeitzone ist in dem Thread angegeben wie MEZ.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Man ist es schon spät..aber verboten ist es nicht. Denn bei mir ist 19:12 und keine Zeitzone ist in dem Thread angegeben wie MEZ.



Was sollte verboten sein O_o?


----------



## xynlovesit (13. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was sollte verboten sein O_o?



es ist verboten, den Toten, die Hoden zu verknoten.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

O_o wat?!?!


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

der muss drogen genommen haben ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

Anscheinend


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

oder er hat sich deinen "künstler" angeschaut und und wurde wahnsinnig ^^

ich mein nichts gegen deinen avatar oder die deus ex 3 elfe das ist ja noch soft erotik und teilweise kunst aber das bild das was du mir per pn geschickt hast das verfolgt mich bestimmt in meinem träumen

ich mein wie kannst du dir sowas anschauen ?


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> oder er hat sich deinen "künstler" angeschaut und und wurde wahnsinnig ^^
> 
> ich mein nichts gegen deinen avatar oder die deus ex 3 elfe das ist ja noch soft erotik und teilweise kunst aber das bild das was du mir per pn geschickt hast das verfolgt mich bestimmt in meinem träumen
> 
> ich mein wie kannst du dir sowas anschauen ?



Ich mag es sehr sehr gerne, er ist mein Lieblingkünstler  Alle seine Bilder sind toll!
Und wenn du wüsstest was ich als Hintergrund habe, das kann ich nichtmal stark Zensiert im Forum posten...


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und wenn du wüsstest was ich als Hintergrund habe, das kann ich nichtmal stark Zensiert im Forum posten...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Soll ich dir ne pn schicken?


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Soll ich dir ne pn schicken?



ne ^^

jedem seine sexuellen vorlieben ^^ mir reicht das normale

ich bin mal off gute nacht


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

Schlaf schön


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2012)

WARUM GOTT WARUM HASST DU MICH SO?! ICH KANN KEINE 8 MONATE WARTEN! BEI SO NEM PROVOZIERENDEN CLIFFHANGER!


----------



## Saji (13. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> WARUM GOTT WARUM HASST DU MICH SO?! ICH KANN KEINE 8 MONATE WARTEN! BEI SO NEM PROVOZIERENDEN CLIFFHANGER!



"Gott ist tot" - Nietzsche
"Nietzsche ist tot" - Gott


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2012)

Tote reden nicht

Naja ich geh auch mal pennen. Weckt mich wenn es April ist 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HR3faBgMI7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

Hier is ja wieder jemand O_o


----------



## xynlovesit (13. August 2012)

Die ritze rote runkel Ruebe Robbmaschine , robbt die ritze rote runkel Ruebe raus.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

Hab' den Werbefritzen mal gemeldet...


----------



## Noxiel (13. August 2012)

Tätäätätäärrätätä!!

Ich werde Papa!


----------



## Olliruh (13. August 2012)

Glückwunsch !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2012)

LOLWAT I KNEW IT !!!!! LIKE A BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSS !!! THAT'S HOW I ROOOOOLLLL !!!

Dann nochmal herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute 

Ist bestimmt ein schönes Gefühl


----------



## Konov (13. August 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Tätäätätäärrätätä!!
> 
> Ich werde Papa!



Damit ist also das sorglose Leben vorbei!

Glückwunsch trotzdem!


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2012)

Noch mehr Noxiels OH LAWD NO!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch =)


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. August 2012)

Na gr@tz Nox 

Und in wievielen Monaten wirst du deinen Besuche hier im Forum wegen schlaflosigkeit runterfahren?


----------



## Ogil (13. August 2012)

Na dann alles Gute! Nutze den Nachtschwaermer um schon jetzt Deine Dosis "Infantiles Gekreische der Hosenscheisser" abzufassen und Dich somit perfekt aufs Papa-Dasein vorzubereiten


----------



## Noxiel (13. August 2012)

Es dauert zwar noch bis März 2013, aber hey, so habe ich noch genügend Zeit mich mental darauf vorzubereiten. Auf dem Ultraschall konnte man aber schon alle Ärmchen und Beinchen sehen. Whoah! 

Realitätscheck!


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

Ich wusste es  Hatte aber keine Zeit mehr im anderem Thread...

Na dann *GZ!*


----------



## eMJay (13. August 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Tätäätätäärrätätä!!
> 
> Ich werde Papa!



Glückwunsch!

Ich übrigens auch


----------



## Noxiel (13. August 2012)

Aber bestimmt nicht im März, oder? Das wäre ja ein Zufall.
Tja ich glaube bald wird mir im direkten Vergleich das Forum so ruhig und friedlich vorkommen wie Schmetterlinge auf einer Blumenwiese. Angeblich soll Babygeschreie in den Ohren der Eltern ja wie Engelsgesang klingen.





We will see....


----------



## eMJay (13. August 2012)

Nee... schon im Februar


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Tätäätätäärrätätä!!
> 
> Ich werde Papa!



Na da haste aber ganze Arbeit geleistet, glückwunsch 
Einen Schampus auf die tapferen Schwimmer!


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## Noxiel (13. August 2012)

Meine kleinen Soldaten marschieren eben, wie befohlen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2012)

Die Mayas haben sich wohl um ein Jahr geirrt


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Meine kleinen Soldaten marschieren eben, wie befohlen!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=65BV5dXXxzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2012)

Reflox hat ne Frage unter einer seiner Videos


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2012)

Und H20 hat ne Antwort unter der Frage unter einem meiner Videos


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2012)

dude what?

Ahhhhp i noticed 

Hier, nur für dich Sahnebudder :3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5gmBJ_cxnYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2012)

Hast mein neuestes superkreatives und mit viel Liebe gemachtes Video gesehen?


----------



## Vampgirl92 (13. August 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum baldigen Papa-Dasein :-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2012)

Can't tell if Slender or HEYEYAYAYEYEY


----------



## Aun (13. August 2012)

herzlichen.

und an die anderen knallköppe: die herren in weiß sind schon bestellt


----------



## eMJay (13. August 2012)

Die kommen aber nicht... sind zu viele hier  Die haben kein Platz mehr.


----------



## Aun (13. August 2012)

die kommen auch nicht mit der weste. die kommen zur notkeulung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2012)

hottttt guuuuurlllls, we have prooooplemmmmms 2, were just lik u, except were hawt (hawt hawt hawt hawt)


----------



## eMJay (13. August 2012)

Da gibt es aber dann auch Platz Probleme.... aber wo anders


----------



## Aun (13. August 2012)

muss ich hier erst wieder amokdolan auspacken?
ja muss ich wohl



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und damit alle glücklich sind das beste vid der welt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9upTLWRZTfw&oref=http%3A%2F%2F9gag.com%2Fvote%2Fid%2F4933051


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir eig. jemand erklären wieso mein YouTube Account seit 3 Jahren auf dem Alter 16 festgefroren ist?^^


----------



## eMJay (13. August 2012)

Da muss ich mich ja erstmals anmelden .... um mein alter zu bestätigen


----------



## Aun (13. August 2012)

hahahahaha. tja


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2012)

PLS don't get me wrong, I kno I'm hot


----------



## eMJay (13. August 2012)

und deswegen eine Altersbeschränkung.... das sieht man ja täglich auf der Straße...


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2012)

Da ist YouTube ein bisschen durch. BIKINIS? OLOLOLOL AB 18! Die geilsten sind ja die Leute, die sowas auch noch melden.


----------



## eMJay (13. August 2012)

Bingo ... ins Schwimmbad darf man deswegen auch erst ab 18..... demnächst dank USK


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2012)

Das beste ist eh, wenn man Partner ist darf man sowas zeigen. Normales Video! 18! 18! 18!


----------



## Legendary (13. August 2012)

Ich werfe jetzt einen Begriff in den Raum und lasse ihn wirken:

P*mmelfechten...




PS: Herzlichen Glückwunsch Noxiel!


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> P*mmelfechten...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gfKkaKzfpAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2012)

Meh, das mit dem "Genau in von dieser Sekunde aus abspielen geht nicht"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pqJpf6tidn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



6:28


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

es geht schon aber nur auf youtube ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uaCIXcDtv7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2012)

Man sollte die url für die Sekunde rauskopieren können, wenn man mit rechtsklick aufs Video klickt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2012)

Autopsien sind auf Youtube in Massen zu finden.

Frage mich, wie sowas geht, wenn man im Gegenzug alles nur annähernd erotische entfernt.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dude what?
> 
> Ahhhhp i noticed
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7074xW5OFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hach, ich schwärm grad in Nostalgie ein wenig, hab das als kleener immer gespielt


----------



## eMJay (13. August 2012)

Ja Laptop Autopsien, Fernseher, Handy und Menschen.... das kann man schlecht auseinander halten.


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



omg omg das war mein erstes spiel für meinen pc 

es war so hammer und später dann im endlosmodus mit den gamestar trainer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4KhM3jVehVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



war auch episch


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s-vjkQJ_BUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein erstes Spiel, an das ich mich richtig erinnern kann


----------



## eMJay (13. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XWQX9PeBz4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mein erstes Spiel an das ich mich Erinnern kann aber ich glaube da kommt gleich noch ein wenn ich es finde


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zlmqbNGW7JA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Beste Cutscene in Wow!
Schau ich mir oft an :3 Extra dafür nach Drachenöde fliegen  (Heute kann man die Qreihe nimmer machen)


----------



## eMJay (13. August 2012)

So ich hab es wirklich gefunden 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fhyzxrov9u4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (13. August 2012)

jaaaaa sieg über diese dämliche fliege!


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

SIEG!

Oh die Biester könnnen einen wahnsinnig machen...

Ich kann mich kaum bewegen, eingeklemmter Nerv immer noch und so, deswegen hab ich alles dicht gemacht mit Fliegengittern und sonstigen Hilfsmitteln 
Das wär die Hölle müsste ich jetzt noch so ein Vieh jagen...


----------



## Aun (13. August 2012)

das schlimme: es war so ne dämliche jungfliege und nicht so ein selbstsicheres rentenschwein von fliege. erstere sind nämlich die nervensägen. die fliegen schon wenn du nen meter entfernt ne bewegung machst.....


----------



## Magogan (13. August 2012)

In welchem Alter hattet ihr eure erste Freundin?

Ich hatte meine erste mit NaN Jahren.


----------



## Aun (13. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> NaN Jahren.



du nerd.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erste freundin mit händchen halten und knutschen? mit 14


----------



## Legendary (13. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> In welchem Alter hattet ihr eure erste Freundin?
> 
> Ich hatte meine erste mit NaN Jahren.



Es gibt Frauen, die es tatsächlich mit dir ausgehalten haben? 


Respekt, können die sich bitte melden, ich will denen einen Orden verleihen.


----------



## Magogan (13. August 2012)

Das NaN soll bedeuten, dass die Zahl nicht definiert ist, weil ich noch keine Freundin hatte ...


----------



## Legendary (13. August 2012)

Jetzt tust du mir sogar fast ein wenig leid.


----------



## Aun (13. August 2012)

siehe mein post oben ^^ NaN: not a number in der informatik 
du ärmster


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

Themawechsel bitte


----------



## Legendary (13. August 2012)

BewbZ?


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das NaN soll bedeuten, dass die Zahl nicht definiert ist, weil ich noch keine Freundin hatte ...



Vielleicht würde ich mal mit dem Besserwisser spielen aufhören, dann klappts auch besser.


----------



## Ogil (13. August 2012)

"Na Kleiner - was hast Du denn geschoben?" - "NaN!"


----------



## Magogan (14. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Vielleicht würde ich mal mit dem Besserwisser spielen aufhören, dann klappts auch besser.


Hmm, naja, schlechter kann es ja nicht werden


----------



## ego1899 (14. August 2012)

Da sieht man mal wie keiner liest was ich schreibe, mein Edit war voll im falschen Thread


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> BewbZ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz stark für


----------



## Legendary (14. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ganz stark für


Fuck, wo hast du immer diese Megabräute her?!


@Refloxchen: dickes dickes Sign!


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Fuck, wo hast du immer diese Megabräute her?!



Tja


----------



## Aun (14. August 2012)

saeko

naja sean ist doch platin mitglied auf einschlägigen seiten ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> naja sean ist doch platin mitglied auf einschlägigen seiten ^^



Was? Was meinst du?


----------



## Legendary (14. August 2012)

brazzers!


----------



## Aun (14. August 2012)

aber um auf dein bild zurück zu kommen: soll das saeko sein?


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> aber um auf dein bild zurück zu kommen: soll das saeko sein?



Woher soll ich das wissen, ich guck keine Anime und ich lese keine Manga 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. August 2012)

Wenn in 4 Monaten Weihnachten ist, wieso hockt ihr dann noch hier???


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2012)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn in 4 Monaten Weihnachten ist, wieso hockt ihr dann noch hier???



4 Monate und 10 Tage!


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

Sean, Bilder gleich von der Startseite zu posten ist billig


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sean, Bilder gleich von der Startseite zu posten ist billig



Nur das erste war von der Startseite du Nase weil ichs grad erst gesehen hatte und toll fand


----------



## Konov (14. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das NaN soll bedeuten, dass die Zahl nicht definiert ist, weil ich noch keine Freundin hatte ...



Mit 18? Naja gibt schlimmeres um ehrlich zu sein!

Frag mal die Leute die schon etwas älter sind... mit 18 die erste Freundin war mal durchaus normal.
Nur weil dir heute jeder erklären will, dass du mit 14 schon die erste Freundin haben musst, solltest du dich nicht daran halten.

Alles unter 18 sind doch sowieso noch halbe Kinder


----------



## Konov (14. August 2012)

Grad durch Zufall gesehen: Reflox isn Mädchen!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2012)

Ja, wo nichts ist...


----------



## Konov (14. August 2012)

Deine Sig nervt mich irgendwie, bzw. der Blick


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Deine Sig nervt mich irgendwie, bzw. der Blick






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

Sean, du als evangelische Holzfällerin musst gar Nichts sagen.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sean, du als evangelische Holzfällerin musst gar Nichts sagen.



Ich fäll dich gleich mal mit meinem Schwert, hab genug Herr der Ringe gespielt um den Orcfäller perfekt zu beherrschen!


----------



## Aun (14. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Deine Sig nervt mich irgendwie, bzw. der Blick






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (14. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. August 2012)

gbihihihi


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

Was willst du mit deine mickrigen Schwert, wir leben im Zeitalter der Automatikwaffen


----------



## Konov (14. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was willst du mit deine mickrigen Schwert, wir leben im Zeitalter der Automatikwaffen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was willst du mit deine mickrigen Schwert, wir leben im Zeitalter der Automatikwaffen



Besitzt du eine? Ich glaube nicht. Aber der Stahl in deinem Bauch dürfte sich echt anfühlen, da ich ein echtes Schwert besitze^^ (Kein Dekokram)


----------



## Konov (14. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Besitzt du eine? Ich glaube nicht. Aber der Stahl in deinem Bauch dürfte sich echt anfühlen, da ich ein echtes Schwert besitze^^ (Kein Dekokram)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was? Was meinst du?



rule 34


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> rule 34



Ich meine, ich habe keine Ahnung was du meinst


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

Ich hätte auch noch eine Armbrust und 2 Tomahawks. Komm du mir erstmal so nahe bitch


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

cool gerade die vollversion meines avatars gefunden ^^

der avatar selbst hatte ich ja damals aus daoc 4 players ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich meine, ich habe keine Ahnung was du meinst



jaja du kennst bestimmt auch rule 63 ^^


----------



## Konov (14. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2012)

Wenn wir schonmal bei Avas sind, das ist mein neuer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. August 2012)

um mal das thema mit der freundin aufzu greifen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



poor magogan ^^


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

deine signatur schaut der elfe auf den hintern ^^

der künstler kann ja auch gut sein - muss ja nicht immer gleich alles versaut sein ^^

das diagramm ist veraltet ^^

lvl 85 bald lvl 90 paladin ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> deine signatur schaut der elfe auf den hintern ^^



Oh mein gott..ich musste so laut lachen als ich hochgescrollt bin im das zu überprüfen^^

Die versauten Sachen sind aber viel toller, ich mag versautes :3 Meinen Desktop kann ich netmal stark zensiert ins Forum packen


----------



## Aun (14. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> deine signatur schaut der elfe auf den hintern ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir doch latte ob das alt ist. es ging ums allgemeine


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. August 2012)

ok der typ is behindert. kein wunder, dass es die schlechteste klasse in tf2 ist

yeah 1000 voll


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. August 2012)

kmsi pls


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

lol fak u Dolan stupd faget


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2012)

wuld teh rel dolan plx stnd up?


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

sean ist so still geworden ^^


----------



## Aun (14. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sean ist so still geworden ^^


er schaut sich gerade neue desktop hintergründe an ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sean ist so still geworden ^^



Weil ich Saeko Schwarze Haare machen musste du Witzknicker^^


----------



## Aun (14. August 2012)

*hust*
jajaja vorhin noch netmal wissen wer sie ist ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> *hust*
> jajaja vorhin noch netmal wissen wer sie ist ^^



Jetzt weiss ichs ja xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7bLwzMmGC6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*freu*


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

Bin ich der einzige, der das nicht rafft?


----------



## Aun (14. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der das nicht rafft?



nein


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

war das erste suchergebnis bei google eine Saeko doll ^^


----------



## Aun (14. August 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2012)

We need bewbz :3


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

ich bin mal im bett 

fragt doch reflox ob euch fotos von seinen gibt ist ja ne frau ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> fragt doch reflox ob er euch fotos von *seinem* gibt ist ja ne frau ^^


Nachti und O_o


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

ist spät - da iss grammatik nix gut ^^


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

Ich bin auch mal weg. Nachti Nacht


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2012)

Ich seid alle Memmen! ^^


----------



## Olliruh (14. August 2012)

Morgen


----------



## ego1899 (14. August 2012)

...ist Dienstag... Gute Nacht 

(Sofern ich nich wieder den ein oder anderen Tag durch TSW verpeilt hab ^^ )


----------



## Konov (14. August 2012)

Morgen ihr luschen 

edit:
Geil den Thread hab ich ja noch nie verwechselt


----------



## Aun (14. August 2012)

sup


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

reflox iz nubs


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

hey :<

Not nice dude :<


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

und immer noch viele anfragen zu deiner weiblichen person reflox ?


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

reflox ist nicht weiblich


----------



## Magogan (14. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> reflox iz nubs


Kann das mal wer übersetzen?


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und immer noch viele anfragen zu deiner weiblichen person reflox ?



Niemand :<


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> reflox ist nicht weiblich



noch nicht ^^


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kann das mal wer übersetzen?



nope thatz how wi write in da internetz


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

lol fak u all fagetz


----------



## Aun (14. August 2012)

nope so schreiben spastis im netz


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

dis da shitz


----------



## Magogan (14. August 2012)

Wie jetzt? Wie oft will Reflox denn das Geschlecht noch ändern?


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

TÄGLICH


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

er ist eine schnecke oO





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ci1e6De2Wzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

reflox ist 

*Hermaphrodit*




H2OTest schrieb:


> er ist eine schnecke oO



Die nur in Kalifornien um Santa Cruz vorkommende Spezies _Ariolimax dolichophallus_ ist eine circa 15 Zentimeter lange Schnecke, deren Penis das Doppelte der Körperlänge erreichen kann. Somit ist dieses Tier das Lebewesen mit dem verhältnismäßig größten Penis (noch vor der Entenmuschel und der Argentinischen Ruderente). Ein Nachteil des übergroßen Penis ist, dass er nach der Paarung manchmal nicht mehr befreit werden kann. Er wird dann vom Partner abgekaut; vermutlich kann er nicht wieder nachwachsen, so dass die Schnecke, deren Penis amputiert werden musste, künftig auf die weibliche Rolle beschränkt ist.


----------



## Aun (14. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> reflox ist
> 
> *Hermaphrodit*



slaaneshanhänger. KETZER verbrennt ihn!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

GEHT WEG MIT DIESEN KACKSCHNECKEN


----------



## Magogan (14. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nope so schreiben spastis im netz


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spastik

Dass die Leute immer aus ernsthaften Krankheiten Beleidigungen machen müssen ...


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

Magogan, Ich rufe eine Intervention ein. 

Deine Besserwisserhaftigkeit geht mir aufn Sack !


----------



## Konov (14. August 2012)

Trololoooo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (14. August 2012)

Deine eingerufene Einmischung bringt uns nicht weiter. Wenn man alles als Besserwissen abtäte, dann lebten wir vielleicht immer noch in Höhlen.


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

Bei dir wäre es mir lieber wenn ich in einer Höhle leben würde


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

Das was du machst ist besserwissern Kollege.


----------



## Konov (14. August 2012)

Die wichtigste Frage die sich stellt, ist doch: Ist Reflöxchen nun ein Mädsche oder nit? ^^


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

Das weiss nur ich. Und h2o ... und sean




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also solche Fanpost will ich auch


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

Wir können ja über Quantenphysik reden *lal*

nein bewbz  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

.


----------



## Magogan (14. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Bei dir wäre es mir lieber wenn ich in einer Höhle leben würde


Sowas Nettes hat noch nie jemand zu mir gesagt ... Das rührt mich jetzt zu Tränen ...


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

BITCH FIGHT BITCH FIGHT BITCH FIGHT


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mimimi


----------



## Aun (14. August 2012)

hmmmm basti ein mädchen oder junge? fragen, die die welt bewegen. ein fall für galileo mysterie ^^


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

Jede Nacht ein Verbrechen meiner ekelhaften Crew. 
Ich ziehe den Reißverschluss meiner SM-Ledermaske zu. 
Hausverbot in der Hölle, 
denn ich ohrfeigte den Satan. 
Am liebsten spiel ich Tetris, 
mit gefrorenen Kadavern.


----------



## Magogan (14. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wir können ja über Quantenphysik reden *lal*



Gerne. Also fangen wir von vorne an. Was ist Physik? ... Es ist ein warmer Sommerabend ca. 600 vor Christus (...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQgmXXAgG60


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

Soll ich dir sagen was das lustige daran ist? Ich unterhalte mich neben bei mit Reflox und wir machen uns über dich lustig


----------



## Konov (14. August 2012)

Ich sag Reflox isn Mädchen, punkt ^^

Tja ob er/sie nun will oder nicht


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich sag Reflox isn Mädchen, punkt ^^
> 
> Tja ob er/sie nun will oder nicht



ladida


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. August 2012)

Die Tattoos stören sonst alles cool


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

Um die Tattoos gehts ja du Witzbold


----------



## Konov (14. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> ladida



Sag ich doch!


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

reflox deine pn box dürfte jetzt explodieren ^^   

mal dein profil geupdatet ^^


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1wnE4vF9CQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BSYuNGGkgbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (14. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Soll ich dir sagen was das lustige daran ist? Ich unterhalte mich neben bei mit Reflox und wir machen uns über dich lustig


Es freut mich, dass ich ein Lachen in die Gesichter meiner Mitmenschen zaubern konnte.


----------



## Olliruh (14. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Warum hab ich so ein Weiberarsch ?


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

ist das wirklich deiner ? oO

edit schöne pinguine


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

Haben deine Pinguine auch so nen geilen Arsch wie du?


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

pinguine ?


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

pinguine <3


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> pinguine <3



http://www.bit.ly/cLwVLd


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

Reflox: Was hat Kamsi da gepostet? Ich hab schon Angst... 
Ich: Hmmm 

*gemeinsames lachen*


----------



## Magogan (14. August 2012)

Gibt es denn nichts Wichtigeres, um das du dir Sorgen machen kannst, Olliruh? Was ist mit dem sicheren Ende der Menschheit in 5 Milliarden Jahren (falls wir mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit reisen können, mehrere Billionen Jahre)? Wenn es andere Universen gibt und wir in diese reisen können, dann theoretisch unendlich lange Oo ... Sonst wird es mit der Zeit dunkel, weil alle Sterne erlöschen werden. Und in 5 Milliarden Jahren werden wir mit der Andromeda-Galaxie zusammenstoßen ... Hoffentlich sind die gut versichert, das könnte nämlich teuer werden xD Wenn ich ein Planet wäre und aus meiner Bahn geworfen werden würde, würde ich gegen die Andromeda-Galaxie klagen ...


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Reflox: Was hat Kamsi da gepostet? Ich hab schon Angst...
> Ich: Hmmm
> 
> *gemeinsames lachen*



vor sean seinen links musste angst haben ^^


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> vor sean seinen links musste angst haben ^^



Sean hat mir erzählt was er in Goldhain so treibt.


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und in 5 Milliarden Jahren werden wir mit der Andromeda ... Hoffentlich sind die gut versichert, das könnte nämlich teuer werden xD







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BI7qyUGSFYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (14. August 2012)

ja ist meiner


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

Nicht der deiner Pinguine?


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sean hat mir erzählt was er in Goldhain so treibt.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iz-RmSG2s1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (14. August 2012)

Ihr habt alle einen an der Waffel


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

hmm olli wurde grade attraktiver *lach*

edit 30 cm ...


----------



## Olliruh (14. August 2012)

was meinst du wie meine freunde an dem abend drauf waren (ist ja nicht meine hose)


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

slap that bitch


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle einen an der Waffel



Ich gebe dir die Gratis Nachtschwärmer Besichtigungs Tour ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EOA3aYRSy_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (14. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle einen an der Waffel


Ich nicht - ich habe ja noch nicht mal Waffeln!


----------



## Konov (14. August 2012)

Sehr treffend Kamsi, danke ^^


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2012)

nachtschwärmer vor 24 uhr tot - das nix gut ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. August 2012)

Liebe Genossen und Genossinnen. Hiermit erkläre ich 8756. Buffedparteitag für eröffnet! 

"Rudimentary creatures of blood and flesh. You touch my mind, fumbling in ignorance, incapable of understanding."
na von wem stammt dieses zitat? tip: es ist nicht darwin ^^


----------



## H2OTest (15. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0-j4z-U3nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (15. August 2012)

bwahahaha ewig nicht gehört. und jetzt beantworte meine frage ohne zu gayglen!


----------



## H2OTest (15. August 2012)

Mass Effect 

"People live their lives bound by what they accept as correct and true. That's how they define "reality". But what does it mean to be "correct" or "true"? Merely vague concepts ... their "reality" may all be a mirage. Can we consider them to simply be living in their own world, shaped by their beliefs?"

du bist dran


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2012)

Anonymous hat wohl wieder mal das PSN gehackt -.-*

Zum Glück hab ich keine wichtigen Daten angegeben... trotzdem sehr dumm.


----------



## Aun (15. August 2012)

fast richtig, es war sovereign ^^
hmmm deins müsste aus naruto sein, von itachi oder? ewig nicht gesehen


----------



## H2OTest (15. August 2012)

jip


----------



## Aun (15. August 2012)

boar geilo, das ich das noch wusste.
"Sprechen verboten!"
- "Dann halt die Klappe!!"


----------



## Konov (15. August 2012)

Huhu


----------



## Aun (15. August 2012)

konov, y u no anser ma qestn?


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CAlcigvf2cU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (15. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> konov, y u no anser ma qestn?



Waht questin


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2012)

sean falls du noch mal in den tread heute reinschaust hier ein song für dich ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSDsu98SoTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (15. August 2012)

zitat oben, was wasser und ich angefangen haben


wtf @ kamsi. lachflash


----------



## Konov (15. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> zitat oben, was wasser und ich angefangen haben
> 
> 
> wtf @ kamsi. lachflash



Kein Plan was du meinst ^^

Die deutsche Mannschaft lutscht übrigens grad derb an den Argentinischen Nüssen wie mir scheint


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bCGmjmazE5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (15. August 2012)

ach das liegt nur daran, dass keiner der deutschen spieler die duetsche nationalhymne kann. sonst hätten die mehr stolz, auf weiber und wein ^^


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2012)

damals stand ja noch auf der 5 dm münze wenigstens noch ein teil der hymne "Einigkeit und Recht und Freiheit" dann bekamen wir den euro abfall





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5q8xvkjqeHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (15. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> "Einigkeit und Recht und Freiheit"



blubb wenns denn wenigstens stimmen würd ^^


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2012)

das war ja 2002 damals noch ^^ 

ab da gings ja abwärts


----------



## Reflox (15. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Anonymous hat wohl wieder mal das PSN gehackt -.-*
> 
> Zum Glück hab ich keine wichtigen Daten angegeben... trotzdem sehr dumm.



Anonymous ist der verschissenste und scheinheiligste Verein im ganzen Internet.


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2012)

das problem ist da anonymous anoynm ist gibt es viele gruppen die nicht anonymous attacke ausführen mit deren namen ^^


----------



## Aun (15. August 2012)

meh is ja nur die 2:10 minuten variante
das original ist meines wissens nicht wirklich verboten. nur verpönt


----------



## Reflox (15. August 2012)

Eben drum. Man hätte das schon gar nicht lostreten sollen. Vorallem finden sich dann irgendwelche Kinder krass wenn sie die Maske anziehen und dann irgendwelche Ansagen teilen, oder sonstig eins auf dicke Hose machen und ihre Parolen reinschreiben.


----------



## H2OTest (15. August 2012)

Ich und meine Maske?


----------



## Reflox (15. August 2012)

pffff


----------



## Aun (15. August 2012)

h2o geh ins bett, morgen is physiotherapie ^^


----------



## Reflox (15. August 2012)

Aun... stell das Bier weg! Sofort!


----------



## Aun (15. August 2012)

NEIN! hab doch grad erst das 2. auf.
du weißt doch noch garnet, wie toll das ballert ^^


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

schon wieder so still ^^


----------



## Olliruh (16. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aIq384ZI6Ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g4wHgpwAq4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

so mach ma klartext mit deinem nsfw bild, was du net posten wolltest ^^


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. August 2012)

Suuup


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

oh man. haste extra as 9gag wasserbild rausgeschnitten und neu hochgeladen? ^^
hmmmm. die sieht aber stark abgemlken aus,mindestens die hälfte der milch ist übers verfallsdatum hinaus.
1. schmeckt scheisse, also probiert es nicht aus, außer ihr habt nen fetisch. 
2. die tüten meiner freundin geben immer was ^^. yeah ziemlich abartig. aber das knudeelt so schön ^^
_*3. NSFW*_


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

btw ihr steht doch auf boobies und pussies oder?

































boobies:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





































und pussies:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Primär auf die meiner Freundin, ansonsten aber klar, logisch 

*hust* ist sie nicht *hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

shika, das sag ich deiner freundin, das du auf solche stehst ^^ 



@ sean. falscher thread vor knapp 20 minuten !
soll ich dich wegen diskrepanzen melden ?


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

das hört sich an als wären solche frauen schlimm - ich find die interessant 



> soll ich dich wegen diskrepanzen melden ?



dafür haben wir doch xenolovisit ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Ich steh auf blond, einfach nur blond. 

Meine Freundin ist zwar nicht blond, sie ist aber ne Ausnahme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sowat (hab ich schon zu oft gepostet  )

So nu aber genug...


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

jung. such ma ne andere blondine. die dame, wenn auch geil, hatten wir schon öfter.....


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2012)

Falls Flöxchen hier reinsieht:

Deine neue Sig ist einfach nur geil.


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Falls Flöxchen hier reinsieht:
> 
> Deine neue Sig ist einfach nur geil.



aaaw danke


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Alter Flox(chen)... so wurde ich früher genannt D: 

Ja sorry Aun, so besser ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

das x auf ihren gürtel sieht aus wie ne zielmarkierung 

wie ist das eingentlich bei den gamekey shops sind das alles russiches schwarzmarkt keys womit geld gewaschen wird oder taugen die wirklich was ?

sind halt scho nette sachen bei wie anno2070 für 12,99 und co ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Reflox, die schaut aber auch nett aus o:


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2012)

Ich steh ja eher auf so Blondinen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Braune und schwarze Haare


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Vielleicht sollte ich mir Shakira einfach als Avatar nehmen... seems legit (NOT!)

Elli ist auch total süß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

also mit sachen wie dem "gameladen". kannst an sich nie was falsch machen. die keys sind immer 100% clean. mit den russen hab ich an sich keine erfahrung. würde es aber auch nicht wünschen.

ich fand ja, madame mckayla, isn richtig geiles aas. nur leider erst 17 ^^ 
"an sich" ist mir ide haarfarbe egal. nur sollte es kein dummes hiltonblondchen sein.


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Das muss mich nicht kümmern


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geilste Sängerin bzw. Rapperin <3


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

die sieht komisch aus ^^


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn schon!


----------



## Tilbie (16. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie ist das eingentlich bei den gamekey shops sind das alles russiches schwarzmarkt keys womit geld gewaschen wird oder taugen die wirklich was ?
> 
> sind halt scho nette sachen bei wie anno2070 für 12,99 und co ^^



Ich würde von solchen Shops die Finger lasse, die Keys sind nicht immer legal. Und bevor mein Steam-Account oder so gesperrt wird verzichte ich lieber   

Achja: Guten Abend!


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Aber klingt recht geil


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Sollte ihre Lippen nicht immer mit Wandfarbe schminken... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mother of holy fckin godness


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> die sieht komisch aus ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

shiiit *_*


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

ich hasse steam.... 3 std bis zum starten des speils. währendessen schreibe ich hier


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Liegt glaube ich an deinem Pc


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

ich glaube nicht.....


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Also bei mir gehts 5 sekunden um was zu starten...^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Vielleicht muss er was downloaden Reflöx ? HAST DU DARAN MAL GEDACHT ?!?!?!?1ßß12ß


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2012)

Bestellen Sie jetzt das Internet auf 48700 Blurays...

oder auf 2 DVDs ohne Pornos.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

an sich ja. aber hab gerade seit langem mal tf2 angestups. keine updates oä aber, er lädt sich trotz 100 mbit leitung nen wolf


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

mkay


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

downloaden tu ich nichts. ales aktuelle ist gekauft oder LEGAL ( muahahahaha) erworben. und meine platte legt neben der mikrowelle ^^
iykwim


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

TF2 lädt auch irgendwie jeden Tag.

 Dumm, dass ich es net zocken kann, weil 10 FCKIN FPS durchgehend habe. ._.


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A5u909719Ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



in 1 Stunde und 40 Minuten für 1 &#8364; da ^^

bei ubisoft


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Ich könnte alles halblegal runterladen und kaufs trotzdem... dafuq is wrong with me...

From dust ist nichtmal mein benutztes Klopapier wert


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

wieso erinnert mich das kackgame da oben an giants?

btw reflox kauf mir mal lizenzen. kei bock, dass iwan die bullen vor der tür stehen, und nichts bei mir finden ^^


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

pfff^^

Bevor ich dir irgendwas kaufe, kauf ich mir lieber einen Elefanten


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2012)

Hat niemand Hilfe wegen meinem Skypeproblem?


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Was ist denn?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2012)

Ich habe nicht die Skype Kontakte wie ich sie auf meinem Pc habe  Da sind nur 2


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

...

Frag den support :I


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2012)

Hat sich automatisch gelöst während ich im Skype Forum nen Beitrag erstellen wollte O_o


Yeah Kreator bei neoParadise!


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

http://vid.buffed.de...r-Gamescom-2012

jetzt anschauen ist sonst wegen jugenschutz bis 22 uhr gesperrt wieder ^^

lol wie die eine sich in ihrer jacke verheddert und sie vor wut auf den boden wirft und dann merkt ich werd ja gefilmt ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2012)

Bin am Sonntag auf der Gamescom *freu*
Ist buffed auch am Sonntag da? Dann kann ich mich bei Zam für Sahnebutter rächen


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

da ist ja leider nichts mehr los 

war das letzt mal sonntag 2010 auf der gamescom und da haben die teilweise schon abgebaut


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. August 2012)

nabend.

hm alle reden von der gamescon. schade das ich mir keinen urlaub nehmen kann, sonst hätte mich das auch interessiert.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2012)

Sonntag lohnt sich also nicht?


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

naja du konntest immer noch alles testen ^^ (nach wartezeit)

aber es gab nix mehr umsonst und beim buffed stand war das team nicht mehr da und viele vorführtgeräte waren schon heissgelaufen und der boden war klebrig und schmutzig von 3 tagen messe vorher ^^


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Köln ist mir viiiel zu weit


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Köln ist mir viiiel zu weit



Du bisch mia uch a gluschtiger schwiizer >.>


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

hätte ich das geld für zug wär ich mal wieder da ^^


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und der boden war klebrig und schmutzig von 3 tagen messe vorher ^^



klebrig. is klar. ich verweise auf das ende des skyrim vids ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muahahahaha 



Kamsi schrieb:


> hätte ich das geld für zug wär ich mal wieder da ^^



tja in leipzsch, war damals vieles einfacher. aber die wollen ja net in den osten...kapitalistenschweine!


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sonntag lohnt sich also nicht?



Also ich bin Samstag und Sonntag da. Sonntag ist halt das LoL Finale, außerdem denke ich, dass dann weniger los ist und man besser Spiele antesten kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: mhhhhh, lecker white russian dude style.


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> klebrig. is klar. ich verweise auf das ende des skyrim vids ^^



das bild wird nicht angezeigt ^^

das lag halt an den gratis energie drinks die überall leer rumlagen nachdem die verteilt wurden ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Rumgammeln auf Chatroulette >.<


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

eben chatroulette verlassen. keine lust die hackfresse zu erwischen ^^
btw nette mädel aus österreich im chat kennengelernt ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Wenn mich jemand finden will: Ich trag nen "Scheiss Rtl" Tshirt


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2012)

nicht deine elfen ? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Pah, also bitte ;D


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2012)

vorne die elfe und an den ärmeln dein soldat und jeder vom buffed forum erkennt dich sofort ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Man erkennt mich auch so


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2012)

bin mal off - baba

sean wenn du rtl auf der gamescon siehst zeig den doch das bild 

das gäb gut schlagzeilen ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. August 2012)

so eins?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> so eins?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne das mit den mülleimern in schwarz darf er aber nimmer verkaufen


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Guten Abend


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

nääääääähhhhh


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Na Kinder?


----------



## Gutgore (17. August 2012)

ich dreh gleich durch oO, pc startet einfach neu, wenn ich the secret world spiele oO. Und ne problemlösung find ich auch nicht außer das man nicht dx11 benutzen sollte da das probleme macht. -.-* toller abend


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Gutgore schrieb:


> ich dreh gleich durch oO, pc startet einfach neu, wenn ich the secret world spiele oO. Und ne problemlösung find ich auch nicht außer das man nicht dx11 benutzen sollte da das probleme macht. -.-* toller abend



Tja. die Welt soll einfach geheim bleiben


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Merkt ihr was? Gutgore will sich bei uns einschleimen indem er in unseren Threads auftaucht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe Tattoos *_*


----------



## Gutgore (17. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Gutgore schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Komm auf meine Seite der Macht...


----------



## Magogan (17. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Komm auf meine Seite der Macht...


Nein, geh nicht ins Licht!


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Auf meiner Seite wirst du überleben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Also meine Seite hat gerade Pizza *mampf*


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

ich hab grad 2 vollidioten aufm radweg in einer nicht einsehbaren kurve umgenatzt ^^
mein kaputtes knie hat leichte schürfwunden, aber die gunugtuung, diese 2 idioten komplett umgeraucht zu haben war geil. die pfosten ham sogar die bullen gerufen 
selbst die mussten leicht grinsen. hach herrlich wenn man die richtigen leute zum richtigen zeitpunkt erwischt .
aun1: *idiotenzublödzumlaufen* 0


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Radwegrowdy Aun in Aktion.


----------



## Saji (17. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Radwegrowdy



Musste das Wort eben dreimal lesen. >_>


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

GOTTVERDAMMT wenn ich YT Partner wäre würde ich 800 Dollar pro Jahr machen mit meinen views und subs!


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

First world problems:
Ich wollte Pizza essen
Aber die Pizzabrötchen haben mich so satt gemacht das nun 3/4 übrig ist




Aber naja, heut Nacht gibts dann Pizza um 2


----------



## Konov (17. August 2012)

Abend zusammen!

Grad nen Trojaner gehabt, wenn mir das richtig angezeigt wurde 
Das einzige was an war, war der Ghost Recon Online Launcher...

Da kommt vorher immer so ein komisches Verbindungsdingenskirchen... kann das sein dass man sich über so ein Teil was einfängt?

Zum Glück gelöscht nach einem Neustart


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

jung hör auf auf redtube rum zu surfen, während das game lädt....


----------



## Legendary (17. August 2012)

Mahlzeit ihr Titsucker




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

can´t see any pic biatch! 
ahhh jetzt. 
meh nur so ne flachbrüstige tattoobitch, wo das duckface dazu fehlt.


----------



## Konov (17. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> jung hör auf auf redtube rum zu surfen, während das game lädt....



redtube? Wenn dann youporn oder?


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> redtube? Wenn dann youporn oder?



ach damn.... ich bin immer noch wegen dem crash durcheinander, aber danke


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> redtube? Wenn dann youporn oder?



pornhub. Ist wenigstens HD


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

jetzt wirds interessant ^^


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die alten Säcke wie Aun editiert 

Und Musik dazu 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6JYzOjglBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

i see cameltoe. fucking jailbait!


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> redtube? Wenn dann youporn oder?



also wenn dann youj....

Öhm ich meine worüber redet ihr?

Das Mega Milk kommt mir iwie bekannt vor...also der Schriftzug


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das Mega Milk kommt mir iwie bekannt vor...also der Schriftzug



Klar der schriftzug




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Omg jetzt weiss ich woher das ist


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

ihr seid doch alle krank. begebt euch mal i behandlung.....


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ihr seid doch alle krank. begebt euch mal i behandlung.....



Wenn du wüsstest was ich auf die Aldor mache


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest was ich auf die Aldor mache



nen puff mitvorrausgold im elwynn betreiben. und das wär wohl noch die harnlose variante...
ein glück bin ich af br


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> und das wär wohl noch die *harnlose* variante...



Lol 
Ne bei mir gehts anders zu


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Stammen die ganzen Skellette von deinen Opfern? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Stammen die ganzen Skellette von deinen Opfern?




*Hust* Ich würde doch nieeeeeemals so ein Rp machen, neiinnn....


----------



## Konov (17. August 2012)

Viel spass noch mit den ganzen Frauenpics 
Ich geh pennen, Nachti


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

sean is ein nekrophiler, der gerne in den östlichen pestis sein unwesen treibt. jetzt wissen wir es ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> sean is ein nekrophiler, der gerne in den östlichen pestis sein unwesen treibt. jetzt wissen wir es ^^



Nekrophil bin ich nicht. Aber bei meinem "rp" sind die überlebenschancen doch recht gering *böse lach*


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und Nachti Konov


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> sind die überlebenschancen doch recht gering






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Tihihihi...spiele nicht umsonst Worg im rp


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Tihihihi...spiele nicht umsonst Worg im rp







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LJP1DphOWPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Wieso trägt der Kerl eigentlich eine SS-Kappe? Das frage ich mich seitdem es zum meme wurde!


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Würde sagen der ist ein Redneck und hat keine Ahnung was es bedeutet^^


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

wie genosse chuck mal ne ss mütze auf hat. typish amis.......
ansonsten fand ich ja die chuck witze vor ein paar monaten noch zum schmunzeln


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Amerikaner sind sowieso bescheuert, wen wunderts^^


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

How to start a flirt with a girl - A Guide by Reflox:

Step 1

Open an facebookchat with a girl

step 2 

Type in capslock: JEREMY! STOP THIS NONSENSE!

step 3

get respond "WHAT DID I TOLD YOU ABPOUT DEMONIC SACRIFISES?!"

step 4

??????

step 5 

profit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUtJt80Jz48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



passt irgendwie zum nachtschwärmer ^^

Wir sind wie immer, nur schlimmer 
Saufen, koksen, Gruppensex 
Das ist unsere Welt 
Party, party, total durchgeknallt 
Ha, ha, ha, alles außer Kontrolle 
Wir sind Schlampen der Nation 

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert 
Lebt es sich recht ungeniert 
Jetzt geht der Spaß erst richtig los 
Ihr werdet uns jetzt nicht mehr los

Wir komm' direkt aus der Hölle, total verdorben 
Wir woll'n nur das Eine, wir woll'n es uns besorgen 
Skrupellos, seelenlos, abgezockt 
Wir sind viel schlimmer als wir dachten 
Sind von uns selbst geschockt 
Psychopathisch, fanatisch - der Albtraum wird wahr


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Ist Demonic Toys ein böser Horrorfilm?^^


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ist Demonic Toys ein böser Horrorfilm?^^



 In the USA the film was given an "R" rating for violence, language, and brief nudity.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Demonic Seanbuddhas


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

hm okay. Scheint eh ein Trolllink zu sein =/

http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/ostschweiz/story/-Von-den-Koepfen-fehlt-jede-Spur--25286234

Dude...dafuq?


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Demonic Seanbuddhas



ergibt bei google ein posting von seanbuddha im guten morgen smalltalk tread vom 29.12.2011


----------



## Olliruh (17. August 2012)

Alter Kamsi deine Langeweile muss ja wohl unendlich sein


----------



## Aun (18. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Demonic Seanbuddhas



jetzt net mehr 1. treffer 

btw ja kamsi hat wohl echt überdruck ^^ jung wiewärs mit nem rückschlagventil ^^


----------



## Swipez (18. August 2012)

Elefanten. Meinungen?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ergibt bei google ein posting von seanbuddha im guten morgen smalltalk tread vom 29.12.2011


 Tihihihiiii


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2012)

firefox hat halt das praktische google search plugin in der leiste ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1NmxjzBfXbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> interessantes suchergerbnis bei google bildersuche ^^
> 
> ergibt pferde und schwarze



O_o das kommt bei mir aber nicht raus


----------



## Reflox (18. August 2012)

Black Ops <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cZcRell4XFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einer der besten cutscenes 3:10


----------



## Aun (18. August 2012)

scheisse dummes vid zu einem vllt doch erwartendem speil. ich mag die cod spiele. auch wenn es immer billiger wurde. seichte unterhaltung für 4 std. aber bei dem vid bekomm ich das kotzen...... 
originalaufnahmen, von einem anscchlag, den bis heute angeblich keiner kann/kennt whatever....???
naja ist ja wayne



gn8 folks ich geh auch mal pennen....


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2012)

Aaalles Memmen hier


----------



## Olliruh (18. August 2012)

anwesend


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2012)

Na Schatzi? :*


----------



## Olliruh (18. August 2012)

alles gut kochanie ? :**


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> alles gut kochanie ? :**



Immer mein süßer *Knuff*


----------



## Olliruh (18. August 2012)

dann geht es mir auch gut *knuff zurück*


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2012)

Lol


----------



## Olliruh (18. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Lol






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. August 2012)

Hilfe ;_;


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hilfe ;_;



Was ist?


----------



## Reflox (18. August 2012)

Ich bin kurz eingenickt und habe geträumt das mich dieses Spiderwalkvieh aus Der Exorzist die Treppe runter verfolgt. ;_; Warum habe ich immer wieder diese kurzen Horroralbträume ;_;


----------



## Olliruh (18. August 2012)

hue hue hue

ein bisschen mein mordekaiser gameplay ausbessern :3


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut Nacht


----------



## Olliruh (18. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2012)

Gehackt oder Fotoladen? Ich vermute Fotoladen^^



Reflox schrieb:


> Ich bin kurz eingenickt und habe geträumt das mich dieses Spiderwalkvieh aus Der Exorzist die Treppe runter verfolgt. ;_; Warum habe ich immer wieder diese kurzen Horroralbträume ;_;



Das war doch nur ich 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UjEpw4O-WNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch jemand hier?


----------



## Olliruh (18. August 2012)

öh weiß nicht was von beiden


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2012)

Hä wat? xD


----------



## Olliruh (18. August 2012)

ob shooooop oder echt


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2012)

Achso xD


Bin mal Schlafen!


----------



## Olliruh (18. August 2012)

Mordekaiser farmt wie geschmiert


----------



## Olliruh (18. August 2012)

Ich mach mal zu für heute


----------



## Saji (18. August 2012)

Und ich mach mal wieder auf. :3


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Und ich mach mal wieder auf. :3



*Katze hinterm Ohr kraul*


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. August 2012)

Guckguck


----------



## Konov (18. August 2012)

Huhu


----------



## Reflox (18. August 2012)

Abend


----------



## Saji (18. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Katze hinterm Ohr kraul*



*schnurrrrrr* ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> *schnurrrrrr* ^^


Tihihih^^


----------



## Arosk (19. August 2012)

dafuq?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=js5Q5xU7jS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (19. August 2012)

Don't fuck with the Dovahkiin


----------



## Konov (19. August 2012)

Müüüüüüüüüdeee


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> dafuq?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, wie geil. Kam echt unerwartet^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde ein wenig müde...


----------



## ego1899 (19. August 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRGGGHHH


----------



## Saji (19. August 2012)

Ist der Horrorstory Thread nun weg oder finde ich ihn nur nicht mehr?


----------



## Magogan (19. August 2012)

So spät schon wieder?

Ich hab mal noch eine Frage ... Und zwar wenn ich etwas Helles angucke, was von einer dunklen Farbe umgeben ist, also z.B. weiß auf schwarz, dann sehe ich das Weiße nochmal um ein paar cm (je nach Entfernung) versetzt, allerdings deutlich schwächer. Es hilft auch nicht, wenn ich ein Auge schließe ... Ist das normal oder muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ist der Horrorstory Thread nun weg oder finde ich ihn nur nicht mehr?



Die Superduper Buffed-Community hat ihn getötet


----------



## Reflox (19. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ist der Horrorstory Thread nun weg oder finde ich ihn nur nicht mehr?



Ich hatte schon gar keinen Bock mich vor euch rechtfertigen zu müssen.


----------



## Kamsi (19. August 2012)

geh zum augen arzt und lass es prüfen wenn es öfters kommt bzw bleibt 


meins war aber nix böse gemeint reflox


----------



## ego1899 (19. August 2012)

Oder guck keine hellen Sachen mehr an


----------



## Saji (19. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon gar keinen Bock mich vor euch rechtfertigen zu müssen.


----------



## Magogan (19. August 2012)

Ich glaub, das hab ich sogar schon seit Jahren, aber es ist mir nie so richtig aufgefallen.


----------



## Legendary (19. August 2012)

Wie gehts meinem Lieblingskamsi heute? <3


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2012)

Glück auf


----------



## ego1899 (19. August 2012)

Schalke 05


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2012)

Wie Olli jetzt ein auf Fangirl macht, nur weil sie 5:0 gewonnen haben..


----------



## Aun (19. August 2012)

ahhhh is des scheen wieder daheim zu sein, nachdem ich den ganzen tag mit vaddern heu machen war. ich glühe immer noch.
hat jmd ne hummerschere? die werd ich morgen wohl brauchen



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie Olli jetzt ein auf Fangirl macht, nur weil sie 5:0 gewonnen haben..




hey das 5:0 gegen den 1. fc magdeburg zählt nicht!


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie Olli jetzt ein auf Fangirl macht, nur weil sie 5:0 gewonnen haben..



bist doch nur sauer weil ihr raus seit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> bist doch nur sauer weil ihr raus seit







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jhdaNejHw4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2012)

Toll hab heut 1 Millionen von diesen Spastis getroffen & meine beiden Ex Freundinnen waren Zecken. I can handle dat


----------



## Edou (19. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Schalke 05



YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Aun (19. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ex Freundinnen waren Zecken



verdammte blutsauger!


----------



## Edou (19. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> verdammte blutsauger!



Die ham was anderes gesaugt. *If you know what I mean*


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. August 2012)

Wollen se ihn läutern und zum Knappen schlagen?


----------



## Legendary (19. August 2012)

Ich bin mir im Klaren, dass ich mir mit dieser Aussage wieder einmal Feinde machen werde aber... :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2012)

I don't care that you don't care


----------



## Saji (19. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> I don't care that you don't care



I don't care that you don't care that he doesn't care.

Careception!


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2012)

no care was given that day


----------



## Aun (19. August 2012)

i don´t about, that you don´t care about him not caring!

hah so ruhe themawechsel: ich war heute aufm feld heu machen


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2012)

War an der Talsperre 
Klippenspringen & Schwimmen den ganzen Tag <3


----------



## Edou (19. August 2012)

War heute mein Geburtstagsgeschenk herausfiltern. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2012)

Meh Schade das SK nur zweiter geworden ist aber sie waren auch extrem schwach ._.


----------



## Magogan (19. August 2012)

Edou, schreibt man Halloween nicht so (statt mit e)?

Edit: Ach, das ist eine Band ... Aber wieso mit e?


----------



## Reflox (19. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (19. August 2012)

mmd rflx ^^
und nichts gegen helloween!
 *shadowsofamoonlessnighttraeller*


----------



## Magogan (19. August 2012)

Ja, steckt da irgendein tieferer Sinn dahinter, sich Helloween und nicht Halloween zu nennen? Oder wollte man nur nicht mit dem Halloween verwechselt werden?


----------



## Reflox (19. August 2012)

because fuck logic


----------



## Aun (19. August 2012)

bei hellowenn geht es eigtl nur darum nicht verwechselt zu werden.
wer den schreibfehler merkt, dem prägt sich sowas eigtl ein.

und als band find ich die typen geil walls of jericho uso ^^


es gibt ja viele künstlernamen auf dieser welt, die abgewandelt geschrieben, aber gleich ausgesprochen werden wie ds origina. das fängt ja beim leet an 


btw. großes kino ab 0:24 auf tele 5: in china essen sie hunde 2 ^^. nicht so genial wie teil 1 und old men in new cars. aber trotzdem der hammer. brutal, zum abgröhlen. und eben geilstes dänenkino wo geht.


----------



## Legendary (19. August 2012)

Machste keine Lieder mehr
und wenn doch
gibts die auch bei Speedyshare?


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Machste keine Lieder mehr
> und wenn doch
> gibts die auch bei Speedyshare?



Und was macht die Freizeit ? Haste jetzt ne Freundin ? Wenn ja high five.


----------



## Legendary (19. August 2012)

In deinem letzten Track disst du mich
aber wer verdammt bist du Spliff


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2012)

Hallo Duzoe ich kenne dich nicht.


----------



## Aun (19. August 2012)

wer?


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2012)

Duzoe


----------



## Aun (19. August 2012)

kenn isch net digga


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2012)

jetzt hätte kommen müssen "kenn ich nicht"..
kennt wohl niemand diesen duzoe :s




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vk5-HSVC8-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (19. August 2012)

Ihr immer mit eurem VBT





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nyrcAPJSRJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Warum kann ich nichts mehr einbinden? -.-


----------



## Aun (19. August 2012)

al bundy - "wo ist mein gewehr?"
ich - wo ist meine "fat man" bombe und wo wohnt dieser


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w6rZDieTWfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


dann halt kein vbt


----------



## Reflox (19. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bURx59mAiQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


FUNKTIONIERE!

Jetzt echtmal warum kommt bei mir immer nur die url?


----------



## Aun (19. August 2012)

habt ihr auch normale musik, die auch mal nen chillfaktor hat wie 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9xYjz9T4U64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D8Lon7GXF8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Na Kinderen?


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HdbOWR2GsLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


das chillt


----------



## Aun (19. August 2012)

ja das ist doch mal musik, die io ist. auch wenns ums kiffen nd anderes geht, aber auf englisch hört sich für einen deutschen alles etwas entspannt an.
kollegäääääääääääääh kannste doch vergesssen, genau wie die ganzen anderen ghettokinners.

*dudenrausholundzummarschaufdasghettovorbereit*


nicht, das ich etwas gegen anständigen sprechgesang hätte, aber er muss anständig sein, sinn ergeben (und eine botschaft enthalten).


----------



## Saji (19. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Weils HTTPS war. Also verschlüsselt.


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u0Dg55FPSmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


auch großartig


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ja das ist doch mal musik, die io ist. auch wenns ums kiffen nd anderes geht, aber auf englisch hört sich für einen deutschen alles etwas entspannt an.
> kollegäääääääääääääh kannste doch vergesssen, genau wie die ganzen anderen ghettokinners.
> 
> *dudenrausholundzummarschaufdasghettovorbereit*
> ...



Ich vergleiche jetzt mal Ghettorap und Kollegah



> Eyh eyh eyh eyh jetzt wieder auf die Goldkette gekuckt
> Boss in der Hood Arroganz ist bei ihm ein normales Stoffwechselprodukt
> immernoch derselbe nur noch selbstverliebter als früher und
> das soll vorkommen wie en refferrierender Schüler
> ...



Haftbefehl


> Elektroschocker direkt in dein Kafa,
> Haft zum Befehl ist der Ghettobaba,
> Was ist los Mann?
> Das sind Flows Mann!
> ...


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Sprechgesang ist einfach nur Kacke


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

immernoch derselbe nur noch selbstverliebter als früher und
das soll vorkommen wie en refferrierender Schüler

Ich versteh die line einfach nicht... 
Meint er damit das es vorkommen kann weil Schüler öfters mal Referate halten muss oder macht er eine Art Wortspiel mit "vorkommen" weil Schüler beim halten des Referates normaler Weise vor treten & das Referat vor der Klasse halten. 
BTW sehr schlecht gewählter text


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche jetzt mal Ghettorap und Kollegah
> 
> 
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> immernoch derselbe nur noch selbstverliebter als früher und
> das soll vorkommen wie en refferrierender Schüler
> 
> weil Schüler beim halten des Referates normaler Weise vor treten & das Referat vor der Klasse halten.
> BTW sehr schlecht gewählter text



Genau das. 
Es war halt der den ich auswendig konnte und nicht googeln musste 

und weshalb waren meine links https? Doesn't make sense at all D:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B7dk3Txc2wk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das einzige Lied das besser in schlechter Quali ist, als die HQ version


----------



## Konov (20. August 2012)

Nacht Leute ^^


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xyy-YY5tt0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Morgen gleich mal die AKK!-Edition vorbestellen


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Genau das.



yay ich bin schlau 

257ers sind der hammer ! Schade das sie dieses Jahr nicht wieder bei Essen Original spielen :S


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

HRNSHN wird neben Voodoozirkus das beste Album 2012 sein


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)




----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> HRNSHN wird neben Voodoozirkus das beste Album 2012 sein



Wobei das Album von Eskimo Callboy ja auch der hammer war & HSF haut auch noch eins raus das krass wird. 

Btw Casper ist doch auch grad an'nem neuen Album ala :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qbdZVZS6fcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass das noch 2012 kommt^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sb7K4LcoOGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber nicht, dass das noch 2012 kommt^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d_HvwKtsy_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R75vyjg4BSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Extra für dich sean :*


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

*Er übertönt die schrecklichen Geräusche des Schweizers und widmet sich besseren Tönen*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aFjuYDJ9s-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Solltest dem Lied eigentlich dankbar sein. Hätte ich das nicht per Zufall entdeckt, wäre ich heute sicher noch rechts 

Vorallem find ichs geil wie du "den Schweizer" mit einer schweizer Band übertönen willst


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Vorallem find ichs geil wie du "den Schweizer" mit einer schweizer Band übertönen willst



Ich habe extra eine Schweizer Band rausgesucht 


Moment mal, noch rechts?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Solltest dem Lied eigentlich dankbar sein. Hätte ich das nicht per Zufall entdeckt, wäre ich heute sicher noch rechts






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

mhm. Einer der ganz schlimmen war ich. Darum habe ich mich auch dumm gestellt als du mir gesagt hast, du hättest erfahren, dass einer deiner Kumpels Landser hört. Also sag Favoriddy schön danke


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> mhm. Einer der ganz schlimmen war ich. Darum habe ich mich auch dumm gestellt als du mir gesagt hast, du hättest erfahren, dass einer deiner Kumpels Landser hört. Also sag Favoriddy schön danke




Aber...aber...



Darauf brauch ich ersma was schönes:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SnoVmxK4Q5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Ich höre grade Rammstein.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich höre grade Rammstein.



Rammstein ist doof!

Ich bin links schon immer gewesen. Scheine ich von meiner Oma geerbt zu haben


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Heute bekommt ne Glatze von mir auch nicht mehr als einen Schlag in die Fresse und meine Spucke im Gesicht.

Meine Oma ist rechts, obwohl sie die Schrecken des Holocaust miterleben musste. Sie lebten recht nahe am KZ in Dachau. Auch wurden ein paar Häuser mit Juden drinnen Brandgebombt oder geplündert. Sie hatte das alles gehasst und ist trotzdem rechts aber auch irgendwie rot. Why? Because fuck logic.


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Links & Rechts ist beides scheiße 

Rammstein ist toll. Mann gegen Mann


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Meine Oma hat den Juden geholfen und war gegen das System. Bin ich auch stolz drauf


----------



## ego1899 (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Heute bekommt ne Glatze von mir auch nicht mehr als einen Schlag in die Fresse und meine Spucke im Gesicht.



Naja ich find die herumlungernden schnorrenden Zecken in der Innenstadt schlimmer ^^


Wenn einer auf mich zu kommt und ich seh schon der will irgendwas dann frag ich immer schnell vorher ob er ein bissel Kleingeld hat, oder ne Zigarette, je nachdem


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja ich find die herumlungernden schnorrenden Zecken in der Innenstadt schlimmer ^^




Immer diese Begriffe...


----------



## ego1899 (20. August 2012)

Ja is doch war


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meine Oma hat den Juden geholfen und war gegen das System. Bin ich auch stolz drauf



Aber das ist ja jetzt nicht links sondern einfach nur gegen das damalige System & was anderes als das heutige Links.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja jetzt nicht links sondern einfach nur gegen das damalige System & was anderes als das heutige Links.



Ich weiss dass das nicht links ist, aber du weisst was ich meine^^

Oh Herren, Tikume ist im Nachtschwärmer !


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Links hockt am Bahnhof und diskutiert mit der Oette in der Hand darüber das Deutschland keine Chancen bietet & das der Kapitalismus alles zerstört


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Weisst du, ich hab gesehen wie die die anderen zusammengeschlagen haben, sie bespuckt haben und den Bettlern das Geld geklaut haben um es dann zu versaufen. Sie haben Fahrräder und Autos demoliert, spiel Plätze zerstört und sonst randaliert. Und am Ende dachten immer alle es wären die "bösen bösen Jugos" gewesen.

Mein Vater hat einem Inder geholfen, der von ein paar Rechten aus dem Auto aus angeschossen wurde. Er war Taxifahrer und hat dem Typen geholfen und ihn so schnell es geht ins Krankenhaus gefahren. Er wurde vom Schweizer Fernsehen interviewt, mit vollem Namen und Adresse. Daraufhin bekam er Post von Rechten, wo zum Teil auch Scheisse drin war.

Mein musste zur Wehrmacht nach Krim, da er sonst ins KZ kam da er gegen die Nazis aufgemuckt hat. Dort hat er den Russen Essen gegeben, weil die schon die Schuhpaste frassen. Dafür wurde im russischen Gefängis hinter dem Ural gut behandelt. Deswegen kam er auch früher raus.

Der Onkel meiner Oma war immer ein Schisser. Der hat sich lieber geduckt und sich verkrümelt. Bis er eines Tages weg war. Was hat er gemacht? Er hat einen Funkturm demoliert, so dass die Nazis nicht über die anrückenden Amis informiert werden konnten.

Bei mir sind fast alle links in der Familie


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Links hockt am Bahnhof und diskutiert mit der Oette in der Hand darüber das Deutschland keine Chancen bietet & das der Kapitalismus alles zerstört



*Lach* Made my Day


----------



## ego1899 (20. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Links hockt am Bahnhof und diskutiert mit der Oette in der Hand darüber das Deutschland keine Chancen bietet & das der Kapitalismus alles zerstört



Haha ja eindeutig


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Also mir gehts halt eher um die Chancen für die Immigranten. Ich bin nicht wirklich der Anti-Amerikaner oder Vorzeigekommunist 
Ich will einfach, dass Müll wie die Ausschaffungsinitiative und das Minarettverbot nicht mehr durchkommen und wieder abgeschafft werden.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also mir gehts halt eher um die Chancen für die Immigranten. Ich bin nicht wirklich der Anti-Amerikaner oder Vorzeigekommunist
> Ich will einfach, dass Müll wie die Ausschaffungsinitiative und das Minarettverbot nicht mehr durchkommen und wieder abgeschafft werden.



Kommunismus ist sowieso der falsche ansatz, also so, wie er Praktiziert wird. Kommunismus wird immer eine schöne Utopie sein, in der realität sind Menschen zu Egoistisch für den Kommunismus 
Und über Amerika möchte ich nicht erst reden 

http://www.amazon.de...s/dp/3930786451

Ein sehr tolles Buch was ich mit freuden gelesen habe^^ Hat mir mein Politiklehrer mal geschenkt xD


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Ich hasse Amerika! 
Ich hab auch wirklich nichts gegen "Ausländer" aber ich hab was dagegen wenn türkische Mütter mit 15 Kindern den ganzen Tag zuhause sitzen ,kein Deutsch können & trotzdem Geld vom Staat bekommen. Wenn ich sehe das die Schilder im Arbeitsamt oder im Bürgeramt auf deutsch & türkisch sind regt mich das schon ein bisschen auf aber da kann man nichts machen doch wenn ich dann sehe wie sich manche Ausländer hier benehmen und.. ach egal. 
Aber die traurigste Sache ist das manche Studenten hier in Deutschland in ihren kosten ertrinken & das Studium abbrechen müssen weil sie einfach keine Unterstützung bekommen. Und das sind echt viele & auch besonders qualifizierte Leute die da untergehen.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Es wird halt wirklich nie funktionieren, aber das macht es ja nicht gleich böse.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Es wird halt wirklich nie funktionieren, aber das macht es ja nicht gleich böse.



Die CCCP war aber Böse, und ich mag deinen Hype darauf nicht


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LEGYGLlZ0FI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (20. August 2012)

Kommunismus funktioniert einfach nicht, dass hat man doch jetzt schon mehrfach festgestellt 

Und Amerika ist wirklich das einzige Land in das ich nie auch nur einen Fuß setzen werde...



Naja Ego macht sich jetzt lang...

Gute Nacht Buffed! Gute Nacht John Boy!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mag Domian. Wollte auch schonmal anrufen :3


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Ich mag die CCCP nicht im politischen Sinne, sondern als ding halt. Ich meine, ich bin ja auch kein Kriegsnarr, nur weil ich einen Dogtag mit dem Mac V Sog Zeichen anziehe


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Aber die Story ist echt traurig. 
Domian ist einfach der Boss ,er hat nerfen aus Stahl


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Auszubildende werden prinzipiell von GEZ freigestellt O_o Das stimmt net was er sagt.

Die GEZ ist ein pack von Raubrittern -_-


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Ich bin mal ehrlich. Mein Ziel im Leben ist es, nach Alaska oder Hawaii zu ziehen. Oder auch nach Texas oder so. Weil mir wurde immerwieder bewiesen, egal wie behindert die Regierung und ihre Wähler sind, es gibt immernoch gute Menschen. Ich kenne viele wirklich supernette und intelligente Amerikaner. 

Naja ich geh mal Pennen. Muss in 4 Stunden aufstehn... ._. Nachti Nacht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WRGmlVJD1tE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich bin mal ehrlich. Mein Ziel im Leben ist es, nach Alaska oder Hawaii zu ziehen. Oder auch nach Texas oder so. Weil mir wurde immerwieder bewiesen, egal wie behindert die Regierung und ihre Wähler sind, es gibt immernoch gute Menschen. Ich kenne viele wirklich supernette und intelligente Amerikaner.



Bwäh, vertuh dich da mal nicht...

Bin mal Schlafen!


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Müsstest mal meine Skypeliste sehen. Von Singapur über Australien und Madagaskar bis nach Norwegen und Amerika habe ich Bros


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Bäm


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

yoooo was geht

ich hab grad voll bock mal wieder was zu malen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2012)

tits or gtfo


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> tits or gtfo



ok?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2012)

yes yes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (20. August 2012)

fixed. Auf wallbase kann man nicht hotlinken scheinbar -.-







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

leer


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

TROLLALISA 2012

(Jo, das Trollface ist sehr bad ausgeschnitten )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (20. August 2012)

Abend


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






no srsly. change topic


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

damn, meine fotoediting skills haben aber auch nachgelassen  wo ist der brillenbügel hin?


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> no srsly. change topic






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (20. August 2012)

Leeeeuuuuude! Zusammenreißen. o_O


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

warum?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2012)

Nächste Seite, keiner muss es wissen... KEINER o.o


----------



## Legendary (20. August 2012)

WaLum?


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nI_uxbxQUYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dalum!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2012)

Lülülülülü


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

hat wer lust mit mir essen zu gehen?


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> hat wer lust mit mir essen zu gehen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meld


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2012)

weiblich oder männlich ?


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

wurdest du nicht gebannt ?


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gebannt? ich? Bitch please!


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> weiblich oder männlich ?



weiblich




Spoiler



meine katze ololololololol





Olliruh schrieb:


> wurdest du nicht gebannt ?




bewbsbonus


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Bei mir stürmts draussen ziemlich... Ihr wisst was das heisst(oder auch nicht)!

It's time...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u2K5I3NJtiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> It's time...



yeah



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

ich mußte so hart lachen


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Boah ich hasse es wenns es blitzt und die ganze Küche hell wird. Hab da vor einem Jahr mal nen Typen vor dem Fenster gesehen. Nearly shat my pants. Seitdem wird beim niedrigen Fenster die Läden geschlossen. Der Penner hat das schon bei anderen gemacht und machts immernoch.


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

mein avatar ändert sich nicht :<


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

sry ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen @ reflox



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (20. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W6xhOEFpJig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Hallo :3


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

ich kann reflox nicht im skype adden :< den benutzer "1" gibts nicht.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Ich weiss auch nicht. Ich gebe immer reflox1 ein, aber angezeigt wird nur 1


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

scheint ein schimpfwort zu sein


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Du bist so reflox ey


----------



## Saji (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du bist so reflox ey



Oh, stop it you! *_*


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

lol es hat reflox gesagt olol


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Ihr macht meine gute Laune weg mit euerm Kinderkrams da


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

geh doch einfach weg. ich muss morgen wieder um 4 aufstehen und ich will noch bisschen menschen zerstören bevor ich pennen gehe.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Oh, stop it you! *_*





> scheint ein _schimpfwort_ zu sein






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> geh doch einfach weg. ich muss morgen wieder um 4 aufstehen und ich will noch bisschen menschen zerstören bevor ich pennen gehe.



Ich war grad mit jemandem ganz tollen Essen, und meine gute Laune bekommst du nie kaputt!


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lol roast of roseanne. mit carrie fisher. herrlich


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Oh, stop it you! *_*



OH NEIN, es ist ein Masochist!

Peitsch ihn aus!


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> OH NEIN, es ist ein Masochist!
> 
> Peitsch ihn aus!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Wieso kommt mir der Nachtschwärmer gut gelaunt so vor wie ein Schmelztiegel voller Idioten...


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

weil du zuviel hirn einsetzt um ihn zu verstehen

wäre mein hirn aktiv würde ich meine sätze richtig schreiben

aber das wäre nicht gesund.

ok, ich geh dann mal pennen, grüße von meiner katze




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso kommt mir der Nachtschwärmer gut gelaunt so vor wie ein Schmelztiegel voller Idioten...



Weil er das ist. Durch deine jetztige und kurz anhaltende Klarheit kannst du das sehen. Doch bald bist du auch wieder verblödet.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R1JG4cycd4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Weil er das ist. Durch deine jetztige und kurz anhaltende Klarheit kannst du das sehen. Doch bald bist du auch wieder verblödet.



Nein! Diese Laune hält länger an


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

keine angst, deine hand wird dich nie verlassen


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Er wurde sogar von seiner rechten Hand gefriendzoned


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> keine angst, deine hand wird dich nie verlassen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Ach, ihr könnt mich doch alle mal...


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

juhu, jetzt weint er.

ok ich bin endgültig weg


----------



## Magogan (20. August 2012)

Das Niwo ist hier teilweise niedriger als bei ErTeEl ...


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Was ist bitteschön ein Niwo? Nach meinen Berechnungen zwischen Mago und gan und die Sonnen-Eidotterkonstellation vermischt mit der Matrixrechnung eines toten Hasen heisst das Wort richtig Niveau.


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

thx cpt. obvious


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. August 2012)

kaum ist man mal paar tage nicht da, sind hier keine kurven mehr, was ist los


----------



## Magogan (20. August 2012)

Bei einem derart niedrigen Niveau bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die richtige Schreibweise von Niveau einigen nicht bekannt sein könnte und wollte keine Verwirrung erzeugen 

Nein, Scherz 



ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> kaum ist man mal paar tage nicht da, sind hier keine kurven mehr, was ist los


Ich bin nicht schuld.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Das wusste ich schon vorher, da ich die Grösse zwischen dem buffed logo und dem Leuchturm von Alexandria ausgerechnet habe! 

Und ich habe Mago bei nem Fehler erwischt! LIKE A BOSS! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn einer von euch sie kennt, dann kenne ich sie nicht und hab sie noch nie zuvor gesehen kapiert?


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Ich hör mir Domian an 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LKu2-lrVLEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn einer von euch sie kennt, dann kenne ich sie nicht und hab sie noch nie zuvor gesehen kapiert?


asa akira   
und nein das brauche ich nicht zum antörnen. dafür gibts ne freundin ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> asa akira



Ach die ist das! Ich habe schon die ganze Zeit geraten...also was die schl...ähm was meint ihr?


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> und nein das brauche ich nicht zum antörnen. dafür gibts ne freundin ^^



Warum, sieht sie aus wie sie?


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

nein meine ist ein deutsches rasseweib. blond, blaue augen, 1,70 und d körbchen. und nein pic gibts nich, die killt mich


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nein meine ist ein deutsches rasseweib.



 Das sind ja bezeichnungen...


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

maaaaaaan nu sei mal nicht so kleinlich.... *ironieoff*


----------



## ego1899 (20. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bei einem derart niedrigen Niveau bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die richtige Schreibweise von Niveau einigen nicht bekannt sein könnte und wollte keine Verwirrung erzeugen



Niveau ist keine Hautcreme fällt mir da nur ein 


Guck gerade Prometheus, 3/4 rum... Näääät schlääääscht muss ich sagen...


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Und nächstes von Domian^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e3T-I04TTgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Seine Stimme ist schön beruhigend :3


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

gleich alle rtl einschalten 
bericht über die gamescom inc


btw domian hat eier aus stahl


----------



## Magogan (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und ich habe Mago bei nem Fehler erwischt! LIKE A BOSS!


Ich sag' dir mal nicht, dass der "Fehler" beabsichtigt war


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Auf meinem Reciever habe ich RTL gelöscht


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Auf meinem Reciever habe ich RTL gelöscht



und hast damit deine letzten verbliebenen hirnzellen gerettet ^^


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Ich schaus nur wegen dem Gamescom bericht 
hoffentlich greifen sie wieder so ins klo


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

*R**TL*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> *R**TL*
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh mein Gott ich musste genau das Voll die Seuche in genau dem Ton sagen xD
Voool die Seusche altah xD
Ballermann 6


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Deutsche Asifilme <3


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

rofl. made my day. jetzt musst ichs auch. scheiße 

mMn nichtmal wirklich assifilm. sondern klischeebearbeitende kunst. otte machts, wolfgang stumpf machts. ich mag es sehr gerne


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Ja so ein Film wie Manta Manta ,der letzte Lude,Bademeister etc pp


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Tom Gerhardt ist einfach Hammer 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L1TYoZ_sbVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xynlovesit (21. August 2012)

Alter eben kam dieses scheiss Maedchen zu uns nach Hause und fragte nach einem Telefonbuch und Facebook und son Scheiss alles, wir kennen die nicht ma wirklich, aber weil man so nett ist.. und dann steht die als da rum und fragt dann nach einem iPhone, also ich bin fast durchgedreht, dann habe ich gesagt: Can you wait outside please? , dann hat die draussen gewartet, dann sind wa raus und dann auf einmal kamen 3 Sheriffs angefahren und der eine kommt so auf uns zugelaufen, ich so what the fuck.. und er dann zu dem Maedchen: I guess you are in trouble und hat sie mit genommen. Ab dem Zeitpunkt war ich sehr froh das die Polizei kam...

also es gibt Menschen wo ich meine Schwierigkeiten habe die zu verstehen oder ob bei den der Dachstuhl schon voellig durchgebrannt ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Hm wenn ich meinen Wlanstick bewege habe ich eine höhere Bandbreite, wenn er steht ist die niedrig wie sonstwas.


----------



## ego1899 (21. August 2012)

Joa... mit dem seinen "Werken" hat der deutsche Film tatsächlich seinen Tiefpunkt erreicht...
Hammer Leistung


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

dafuq? also verstörten sieht man es oft ja an, das etwas kaputt ist.

also der bericht von errteeell. hmmm naja war io. wusste nicht, dass es sowas gibt. in wie weit der wahrheitsgehalt mit dem lebensunterhalt stimmt, sei dahingestellt. aber im gegensatz zum letzten jahr war es o.


hey komm ego. also zu den werken der späten 80er und 90er kann man eigtl nichts sagen. sie beruhen eben auf klischee bearbeitung, seichte unterhaltung mit witzen, die eigtl jeder versteht und das eben gerade "um" die zeit der wende.
ich mag die filme, deren naivität, den ulk. und das schauspielerische hat wohl um äonen mehr unterhaltungswert, als son dreck wie rosamunde pilcher oder eben berlin tag und nacht......
Wischmeyer - Scripted Reality
der hammer um den dreck mal aufzugreifen ^^


----------



## ego1899 (21. August 2012)

Naja ich halte von deutschen Filmen generell nich viel, die die ich gut finde kann ich an einer Hand abzählen...

Aber sowas... Das is vom Niveau her nich besser als diese billig TV-Produktionen, oder ähnliche Filme aus den 90ern...
Die waren auch damals schon Müll und heute erst recht ^^

Da kannst du mich unter Drogen setzen und clockwork-orange technisch vor ne Leinwand sitzen und mir das den ganzen Tag vorspielen, ich garantiere dir das ich nicht ein einzigstes Mal lachen müsste... 


Aber naja, Ego geht jetzt schlafen...

Gute Nacht Buffies! Gute Nacht John Boy! 
Bid däääääänn


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Buffies! Gute Nacht John Boy!



Gute Nacht Elizabeth!


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

geh endlich pennen ego. ich wollt grad schon sean mit meiner lakritzpeitsche bearbeiten, aber du bist noch da


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> geh endlich pennen ego. ich wollt grad schon sean mit meiner lakritzpeitsche bearbeiten, aber du bist noch da



O_o wat?!


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

oh mist olli ist da. hmm naja olli hol deine auch raus ^^ dann gibts süßes vergnügen für sean


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Ihr seid doch echt idioten...

So langsam habe ich den Dreh mitm Vortexgipfel raus 

Unsichtbarkeit -> von erster zur dritter Mobgruppe rennen -> Warten -> Unsichtbarkeit -> Vor Mobgruppe von Großwesir Ertan rennen -> Warten -> Zum Großwesir rennen -> Ht/Flammenkugel/Kräuterbonus -> Eisblock beim Wirbelsturmschild -> Spiegelbilder -> Warten bis sie Aggro gezogen haben -> Hervorrufung (Mit Glyphe) -> Schaden schaden schaden und zwischendurch immer wieder Manaschild -> Rüber mit dem Wirbel -> Unsichtbarkeit an den Mobgruppen und Drachen vorbei -> Kugel angreifen und vorbeilaufen -> Warten -> Unsichtbarkeit -> Vor Altarius warten bis HT rdy ist -> Alles zünden, darauf achten das man immer im Wind steht und dann ihn umhauen


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

maaaan ich hab gard meine täglichen 5 minuten. sry.....
da dreh ich immer frei. ok madame ist breit vom weiberabend wieder da. eben den kadaver ins bett bringen


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> eben den kadaver ins bett bringen



das wäre doch die chance


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

die ist nachher und am morgen eh fällig. 
mich immer zunölen, das ich alle 2 wochen hacke heim komme, sich aber selbst jede woche bei dem mädelsabend die kante geben. imho ist da eh kein kampfmanöver möglich, da immobiles objekt. der freund ihrer besten freundin musste madame eben in den 4. schleppen(kein fahrstuhl) und der hat trotz guter kraft gemeint sie wär 4 zentner schwer.....und ich hab sie an der tür entgegen genommen. die 5 meter zum bett waren schon schwer genug....der eimer, ( das kriegt sie zum glück hin  ) und die wasserflasche stehen    erstmal eine quarzen  . und trotzdem, sie ist der traum. traum körper, charakter, sie kann kochen wie mutti, hat den dreckigsten humor ever und daddelt.
da kann man nicht böse sein, auch wenn ihr bei mir die leuchte durchbrennt ^^ 
ich geh weiter spammen


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

xD na dann, wenn du sie gefunden hast, schätz dich glücklich^^ 
frag mich mal lieber nich...


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

du. ich habe so viele fehlschläge gehabt......
iwas war immer perfekt, aber eben was anderes wie der slender.
die eine hat geklammert wies blöde ( oag ^^), die andere zwar traumhaft bis zum suicid, aber eben strohdum ( die wusste netmal wie man abwäscht....), eine war ne mischung aus beidem, und die letzte wollte echt nur *    * und das echt jede minute.
da träumt man als junger hecht vllt von, kommt aber schnell von ab.
die jetzt ist lehrerin. und quasi ein traum. die mischung aus allem. sie bläst sich den scheiß jede woche mit ihren weibern weg und ist danach wie neu, und eben die zuvor genannten eigenschaften. vorallem ist sie offenherzig und frisst nichts in sich hinein.


so sean. was is nu mit der lakritzpeitsche?


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Schlag mich ruhig, ich habs verdient


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

jaaaaaa   
*auspeitsch*
vllt sollte ich dich mal mit einer ihrer freundinnen bekannt machen  die ist so ziemlich ähnlich


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Ich brauch nur jemanden zum Kuscheln :3
Und wieso ähnlich?


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich brauch nur jemanden zum Kuscheln :3
> Und wieso ähnlich?



i'm here


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> i'm here



Hau ab Olli ich bin nicht Homosexuell


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

und da kommt er auf einmal wieder rausgekrochen.
naja ähnlich eben von den beschriebenen eigenschaften. sie ist nur brünett nicht ganz so dicke hupen, und nur 1,65 groß.^^ aber iwie sidn alle lehrer hier so krank ^^
vor 2 jahren hab ich noch derbe stiehlaugen gehabt.
das problem bei denen ist eben, man muss den richtigen schalter umlegen


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hau ab Olli ich bin nicht Homosexuell


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> und da kommt er auf einmal wieder rausgekrochen.
> naja ähnlich eben von den beschriebenen eigenschaften. sie ist nur brünett nicht ganz so dicke hupen, und nur 1,65 groß.^^ aber iwie sidn alle lehrer hier so krank ^^
> vor 2 jahren hab ich noch derbe stiehlaugen gehabt.
> das problem bei denen ist eben, man muss den richtigen schalter umlegen



1,65, süß  Aber ich bin eh zu jung für die  Und wäre mir zu klein. Und wahrscheinlich falscher Musikgeschmack 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EnaY4bFL8I4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich bin grad in Coldplaylaune :3


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

musik naja. die sind alle noch vaddern geprägt. und wenn da keine schiene kommt haste eh verloren. der macht dich mal schnell zur schnecke, aber richtig
rock, hardrock, alternativ.aber auch teilweise querbeet, aber nur bis zu einem bestimmten level.meist aber ersteres. son ezugs wie ghettorap und möchtegernmukke alá bieber nehmen die eher zum flamen und blamieren andere.alter technisch sind die alle 21-27


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Ich hör nur Pagan und Deathmetal. Und Folk  Coldplay höre ich auch gern, seitdem ich schon ein Kleiner bin. Habe alle Alben ^^

Und ich habe grad nen schuss, fliege durch Azeroth und verschenke Gold xD


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> verschenke Gold xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

1600g xDDDDDD


So, die Goldverschenkerei ist vorbei^^

Moah ich weiss noch als Violet Hill von Viva la Vida von Coldplay zum gratis runterladen auf ihre seite gestellt wurde. ich habe 2 Stunden gewartet bis ich das endlich runterladen konnte 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZW7yhS8pc7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Suuuch a perfect day


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Sean :@


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Jetzt wirds aber Zeit für Eluveitie


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

k


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

b*tch pls. hier gehts weiter


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=miueSCR5pFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oh falscher Glockenschlag...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

Let's open up dis pit..


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


pardy hard


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Kamsi hat um 21:00 in den Morgenthread gepostet!

/reportet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> /reportet





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






nu spielt hier mal nicht so polizei


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

OLOL AUN GOT REPORTÄT 2 BECUZ OF GOTTESLÄSTERUNG 

/REPÄRT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

hurr durr, derp herder!


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

/reportet 

because fuck the police


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



joaaaaa un sonst so ?


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Danke Kamsi, ich verpenn das in letzter Zeit häufig xD


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> joaaaaa un sonst so ?



Nichts besonderes. Und bei dir so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

1. schweizer flugzeugträger vom stapel gelaufen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2012)

Schau mir in die augen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

ich seh nichts 

omg olli failed so hard......


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nichts besonderes. Und bei dir so?



Das übliche...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

grad geduscht, jetzt bin ich voll fresh und sitze nackt vorm pc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich seh nichts
> 
> omg olli failed so hard......



wut ? 

ah pm erklärts sorry bin schon im schul-brain-afk modus


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

no problem 
ich merke gerade erstmal, das ferien für lehrer undgesund sind oO
die will schon wieder weggehen


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Ich würde ja hier gern auch was posten, aber ich finde immer nur sachen auf meinem Pc die der kleine Olli nicht sehen darf


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich würde ja hier gern auch was posten, aber ich finde immer nur sachen auf meinem Pc die der kleine Olli nicht sehen darf



pn mit link an mich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

Ne Sahnebuddahs Stuff will ich auch nicht sehen


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> pn mit link an mich





seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich würde ja hier gern auch was posten, aber ich finde immer nur sachen auf meinem Pc die der kleine Olli nicht sehen darf


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> pn mit link an mich



NICHT ERLAUBT! REPORT!


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

REPORTS EVERYWHERE!

RAMIREZ GOT TO THE REPORT-MACHINEGUN AND GET THIS BUFFEDUSERS DOWN!


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

actually i don't give a fuck


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

fix´d


Reflox schrieb:


> GLENN GOT TO THE REPORT-MACHINEGUN AND GET THIS BUFFEDUSERS DOWN!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4d-ASsbkMyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> actually i don't give a fuck



du hast also nie sex?


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

a moment of silence please


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> a moment of silence please







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NVGinwDu0L8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> du hast also nie sex?



Maybe he's the receiving one.


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Maybe he's the receiving one.



gawd


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

rflx aufm klo erwischt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0t1_usmB30s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Schockierend...wirklich Schockierend...


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> gawd






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

zu lange Haare Aun, zu lange Haare


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

so die rassel is wieder ausm haus. entferne alle bannsiegel. let the war begin


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4thm8FV5Vy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


vllt die beste sendung im deutschen tv


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

ich krieg den einen popel nicht raus, das regt mich auf. darüber mach ich jetzt ein meme.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich krieg den einen popel nicht raus, das regt mich auf. darüber mach ich jetzt ein meme.



pic or it didn´t happen!und wenn du auf öl stößt verpetzt ich dich an die amerikaner, die bringen dir dann demokratie


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> pic or it didn´t happen!und wenn du auf öl stößt verpetzt ich dich an die amerikaner, die bringen dir dann demokratie






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich krieg den einen popel nicht raus, das regt mich auf. darüber mach ich jetzt ein meme.



k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das heißt booger oder bogey.....ich habs schon gehant, das du es gemischt schreibst


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

ich krieg mich grad nicht vor lachen dudes


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich krieg mich grad nicht vor lachen dudes





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







btw: olli und sean beim flirten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Ihr seid echt Kinder


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

neidisch ?


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aktuelles foto von mir


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt Kinder






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

und ich glaube die beiden turteltauben haben immer noch nicht auf mein pic reagiert. oder schmieden gerade mordpläne   
wer wer ist müsst ihr unter euch ausmachen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wer wer ist müsst ihr unter euch ausmachen



Dude what the fuck


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Ich war gestern mit einer aus WoW Essen...und das war nicht so xD


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mit einer aus WoW Essen...und das war nicht so xD



war es Ollivia? 

reflox am strand:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> war es Ollivia?



ich glaube er meint seine hand.


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Hab ich hier irgendwas verpasst ?!


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

ja, jesus ist hitler.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

alden.
das hast du nicht von mir du verräter


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> war es Ollivia?



Witzig...


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

was ist ein "alden" ?


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> was ist ein "alden" ?



4. alden http://forum.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=alden#
 a very attractive girl who has a great personality!
nein alden ist eigtl ein abgewandelter ausdruck für das gute "alter"


BTT: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> 4. alden
> a very attractive girl who has a great personality!
> nein alden ist eigtl ein abgewandelter ausdruck für das gute "alter"
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

okay...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Alter wir sind hier nicht auf /b/ Jungs


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

doch... wo dachtest du bist du? auf buffed? lol...


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Besser als fernsehen denn...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> okay...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer diese Menschen mit Schreibfehlern!
Und Stalin war mindestens genauso schlimm wie Hitler...


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

> denn die beiden haben nicht nur Standard-Swag


quelle: buffed news
shit just got real. kill it with fire.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein glück hab ich ne freundin


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. August 2012)

/b/uffed ?


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... /b/uffed? We did it /b/ros!


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

jew shall not make jokes about you


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Ih 9gag und ich verstehs nicht.


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

bin mal pennz0rn, muss wieder um 4 aufstehen :<



Olliruh schrieb:


> Ih 9gag und ich verstehs nicht.




ernsthaft?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

Ich hau mich auch hin, nacht Mädels (:


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> bin mal pennz0rn, muss wieder um 4 aufstehen :<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. August 2012)

9gag?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

lol cs:go runtergeladen und jetzt back ich ofenkäse und geh pennen. 

will mir wer die beine rasieren?


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

LELELELELEL XDDDDD

true story


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> will mir wer die beine rasieren?



WTF?


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

meine heutige Meinung zum Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
meine heutige Meinung zu den Nachtschwärmern


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> WTF?



ich meinte masieren... lol ich hab seit tagen muskelkater in den beinen


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> lol cs:go runtergeladen und jetzt back ich ofenkäse und geh pennen.
> 
> will mir wer die beine rasieren?






Aun schrieb:


> WTF?






Arosk schrieb:


> ich meinte masieren... lol ich hab seit tagen muskelkater in den beinen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> meine heutige Meinung zum Nachtschwärmer.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Made my Day xD


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, heute noch nicht  Ich liebe Sean Connery, jetzt wisst ihr den grund wieso ich SEANbuddha heiße


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> jetzt wisst ihr den grund wieso ich SEANbuddha heiße



gern geschehen


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Mein Magier hieß Littlebuddha
Der Name war aber schon vergeben 
Dann halt Seanbuddha 

Ich habe mich an ältere Zeiten zurückgedacht und dann viel mir ein warum ich so heiße  Dann musste ich einfach meinen Avatar ändern  Ist auch viel schöner!


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

MASSIERT MEINE BEINE!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> MASSIERT MEINE BEINE!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Erinnert mich an ne Foto Story hier


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an ne Foto Story hier



Hä?


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2012)

Hey leute, könnt ihr mir eine kurze Empfehlung geben was denn die aktuelle Software für Videobearbeitung ist?
Möchte eine kleine einfache Foto-Kompilation mit Musik-Hintergrund machen, will mich aber nicht mit Drittklassischem rumschlagen 
Tipp? 
und ja, von Windows Movie maker hab ich gehört... sonst bleibst an dem hängen.


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

Windows Movie Maker

bin mal weg, sorry für den teilweise übertriebenen shit, aber ich hab aktuell soviel mit arbeit um die ohren, da mußte ich einfach mal wieder scheiße schreiben


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> LELELELELEL XDDDDD
> 
> true story






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



le le le le le le das das das das das me gusta LOL forever alone lol chuck Norris you're* i don't want to live on this planet anymore 9gag army


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Möchte eine kleine einfache Foto-Kompilation mit Musik-Hintergrund machen



Erinnert mich an schlechte Amerikanische Werbung...

Oder diese Lokalkanaäle in Italien und den Niederlanden mit der Lokalwerbung wo dann zu Musik immer so Werbebilder kommen


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

sony vegas 11.0 testversion, magix video deluxe 17 hd ( kostet aber an die 23 euro)

das problem bei dem ganzen spaß ist: bedienerfreundlich vs. qualität


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Am besten nimmst du Sony Vegas. Ich benutzt Pro 10, das neueste ist 11. Haste 14 Tagetestzeit und wenn du Glück hast (so wie ich) ist deine Version kaputt und hat schon nen key drauf (echt jetzt)


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2012)

dann werd ichs mal mit SOny vegas probieren  
Und im notfall, windows movie maker is im hintergrund am runterladen^^


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

also sony vegas kann ich persönlich nur empfehlen!



Arosk schrieb:


> bin mal weg, sorry für den teilweise übertriebenen shit, aber ich hab aktuell soviel mit arbeit um die ohren, da mußte ich einfach mal wieder scheiße schreiben




übertrieben ? wo? gucksu dir mal die: morgen, nachtthreads seit 2 wochen an. dann wirste merken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oder diese Lokalkanaäle in Italien und den Niederlanden mit der Lokalwerbung wo dann zu Musik immer so Werbebilder kommen



Italienisches Fernsehen... ich liebe es. Spieleshows mit Assistentinnen die einen riesen Ausschnitt haben, dass du immer willst das alle verlieren und die wieder kommt xD


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Wo ist denn der Masseur hin?
Welcher Masseur?
Ja der Mann von gerade!
Keine Ahnung, der Arbeitet nicht hier!

James Bond at his finest 



Reflox schrieb:


> Italienisches Fernsehen... ich liebe es. Spieleshows mit Assistentinnen die einen riesen Ausschnitt haben, dass du immer willst das alle verlieren und die wieder kommt xD



Italiener scheinen iwie nen Yachtfetisch zu haben...da liefen nachts nur Softpornos auf Yachten xD


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Assistentinnen die einen riesen Ausschnitt haben



ich war einmal für 2 wochen in italien (rom) zum chillen.
danach hat mir nichtmal mehr puder geholfen.....


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mein Beileid!
> 
> Ups falsche Uhrzeit





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

cs:go download gestartet [x]


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> le le le le le le das das das das das me gusta LOL forever alone lol chuck Norris you're* i don't want to live on this planet anymore 9gag army



true story 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Wenn wir schon bei ami Werbungen sind




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (21. August 2012)

Ich verstehe das nicht ... Wegen des Gewitters funktionieren Pro7, Sat.1, ... nicht mehr richtig, ZDF und Das Erste kann ich aber ohne Probleme gucken ... Wie kann das sein?

PS: Hab Kabelfernsehen


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

le me don´t liek furris!
   @ sender


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Habt ihr unser Gewitter auch schon bekommen? 

Hier schauste dir das an 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tvow_bMpuk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> le me don´t liek furris!
> @ sender



Wie kann man Furries nicht mögen? Und vorallem Worginnen nicht^^


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie kann man Furries nicht mögen? Und vorallem Worginnen nicht^^



Ich sag dir jetzt nicht dass ich ne Worgin in Goldhain stehen habe auf Die Aldor... ups...


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das nicht ... Wegen des Gewitters funktionieren Pro7, Sat.1, ... nicht mehr richtig, ZDF und Das Erste kann ich aber ohne Probleme gucken ... Wie kann das sein?
> 
> PS: Hab Kabelfernsehen


niemand mag dreck, der aus bayern oder köln kommt. ergo wird an die spacken nur bware zum ausstrahlen verkauft.
schon komisch, dass du dich wunderst, dass diese sender net mehr funzen


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich sag dir jetzt nicht dass ich ne Worgin in Goldhain stehen habe auf Die Aldor... ups...



jetzt gerade? Ich komm mit meinem Worgen vorbei


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Ich sitze am Netbook. Ergo kein WoW


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Na toll jetzt habe ich extra Umgeloggt


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Morgen Abend vielleicht. Wenn der Patch funktioniert.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

hmmmm hab was interessantes für den ganzen bullshit aus bayern und köln gefunden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und um euer spatzenhirn mal wieder anzuregen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Morgen Abend vielleicht. Wenn der Patch funktioniert.



Ähm...was hast du vor? O_o


----------



## Magogan (21. August 2012)

Naja, auf ProSieben kommt The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Ich meinte den normalen Patch ._. 



Der andere geht immer


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Schon jemand von euch SMITE gezockt ? :3


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Naja, auf ProSieben kommt The Big Bang Theory



Ich gucke gerade "Sag niemals nie"


----------



## Magogan (21. August 2012)

Patch 5.0.4 kommt erst am 29.08. ...


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

pffff big bang theory. die folge hab ich gestern schon gesehen ^^
ich guck zum 100. mal "eine frage des geschmacks"


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Psshtht Mago sonst flieg ich hier noch auf


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Achja er spielt ja diesen kack Privatserver...


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Ich meinte nicht das

Und den habe ich mit patches zugebombt...


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

rflx, wenn jmd sein dunkles haxx0r geheimnis heraus gefunden hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich gucke gerade "Sag niemals nie"



never say never ?!


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Wird aber niemand, denn sonst müsste hier jemand sterben... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pUOxpdyvIoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder ich frag Mago wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass du lügst


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> never say never ?!



Never say never again. 
Sir Sean Connerys' letzter James Bond


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

bieber fanschwuchtel! kill him immediately!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Never say never again.
> Sir Sean Connerys' letzter James Bond



orly ?


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

""Olliruh, on 21 August 2012 - 21:30, said:

MORGEN WIEDER SCHULE ""

Mein Beileid!

Ups falsche Uhrzeit 
 Dieser Beitrag wurde von *Konov* bearbeitet: vor 36 Minute



und kein bock gerade zu multiquoten


noch ein fail

i´m surrounded by idiots


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> i´m surrounded by idiots



Wieso?


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Als Ossi ist das normal


----------



## Olliruh (22. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> i´m surrounded by idiots



Was machst du dir über sowas überhaupt nen Kopf ? Meintest du nicht du hättest ne Freundin ? Hast du nichts besseres zu tun ?


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

was hat meine, nachher besoffen nach hause kommende, freundin damit zu tun?
ach naja ist auch egal   

*eben vor die tür gehen*


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> besoffen nach hause kommende, freundin



Trinkt ein bisschen viel immer, was?


----------



## Olliruh (22. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Da wollte ich euch gerade ein schönes Bild posten wo ich morgen hinfliege, in die Schweiz... 
Und das schönste foto der Region gibts nur von der SVP >.<


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Thurgau? xD


----------



## Olliruh (22. August 2012)

Ha da fällt mir ein das es bald in die Toskana geht


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Nö, Sarganserland

Selbst mein Laufmann trollt mich, der steht seit stunden auf 88% >.< Ich hab nen Nazi-mp3player D:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Komm mal am Bodensee vorbei


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Trinkt ein bisschen viel immer, was?



tja. sie kann eben saufen wie papi. das war noch ein jahrgang 
nein eigtl kübelt sie nur "1 mal pro woche", wenns denn passt. ( siehe nachtschwärmer gestern). ich schaff zb bei gudder laune nen elfer ohne probleme, dafür braucht sie keine gudde laune oO Oo. ergo bin ich sogar das weichei, aber das erlebe ich bei zukünftigen schwiegereltern zusammen mit papi jedesmal....
das problem genosse schnürschuh: sie hat ferien, ich habe semesterferien......
was glaubste wieso ich den ganzen tag spamme


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> was glaubste wieso ich den ganzen tag spamme



Weil sie dich nicht mehr ranlässt und dich die sexuelle Frustration so in den Wahnsinn treibt dass die Schamgrenze so weit unten ist das du in den Nachtschwärmer kommst?


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Ich komm ab jetzt nichtmehr hier her ich muss äh... Frauen... rattern....äh ... wo ist mein Eis


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

jung. schließe nicht von dir ( wenns denn mal klappen sollte), auf andere 
ich muss mit dem kadaver arbeiten, was sie zb auch weiss, mich um genossin kümmern, und am morgen aus dem nichts um eine belohnung kümmern -,-


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Steht bei euch in meiner Signatur auch Eingefügtes Bild?


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> jung. schließe nicht von dir ( wenns denn mal klappen sollte), auf andere



Ich habe seit 3 Jahren keine Freundin mehr gehabt, wie soll ich dann so auf andere schließen?


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Steht bei euch in meiner Signatur auch Eingefügtes Bild?



insert dick there ^^


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und nein ich seh von dir alles


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

mhm


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2012)

"Wtf"

http://www.20min.ch/...uehmt--26349726


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

stupid bitch!


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BJpKudxh8lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Warum liest du 20 Minuten...?^^


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Ist bestimmt sowas wie die Bild der Schweiz


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Näh 20 Minuten ist eine normale Zeitung. Blick ist die Bild der Schweiz.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Näh 20 Minuten ist eine normale Zeitung. Blick ist die Bild der Schweiz.



Wenn ihr Schweizer das unter normal versteht...
Ich lese nur Süddeutsche ^^


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

sz ist genauso ein bild schundt blatt.....
aber i  amon amarth ^^


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Schweizer das unter normal versteht...
> Ich lese nur Süddeutsche ^^



Ist halt irgendwo immernoch ne Privatzeitung die es trotzdem gratis gibt


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> aber i  amon amarth ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Stählerne Stimme von Johan Hegg!


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Amon mochte ich schon während meiner Metalphase nicht


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Amon mochte ich schon während meiner Metalphase nicht



du hast ein problem mein freund



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ds is noch das harmlose bild.....


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Amon mochte ich schon während meiner Metalphase nicht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Esiregen und Alestorm waren meine Lieblingsbands...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pUOxpdyvIoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Alestorm



Reflox' Ruf steigt von Unfreundlich auf Freundlich


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Was habe ich damals noch gehört...

Black Messiah, Sabaton, Slipknot, Eluveitie, Finntroll, Blind Guardian Soilwork, Iron Maiden, Onkelz

Muss sagen, von Eisregen hör ich auch jetzt noch ab und zu ein paar Lieder und von Finntroll die 8 und 16 bit versionen


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was habe ich damals noch gehört...
> 
> Black Messiah, Sabaton, Slipknot, Eluveitie, Finntroll und Blind Guardian



Wieso hörst du es jetzt nichtmehr und gibst dich diesem Schund hin^^


Habe mich gerade entschieden nicht zu schlafen xD


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Weil ichs nichtmehr hören kann. Ich bekomm ernsthaft Kopfschmerzen davon.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wLqFPAjnuy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das und Krebskolonie sind die geilsten Metalsongs


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Kopfschmerzen


wie zum teufel kann MANN von hansi´s stimme kopfschmerzen bekommen?
alter falter.....


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Weil ichs nichtmehr hören kann. Ich bekomm ernsthaft Kopfschmerzen davon.



Wtf O_o
Dein Körper will sich selbst bestrafen, deshalb hört der diesen Schund und bestraft dich wenn du gute Sachen hörst!


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Nicht wirklich^^

Ich poste es jetzt einfach YOLO & fuck the police 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-pJGjkDoOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




stiiiiiiiiirb!!!!!!


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Die Leute unter einem Haftbefehlvideo benehmen sich besser als du D:


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Ich mag Eisregen net. Da hör ich lieber Obscurity! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pQuECVzKdWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wennn ihr jetzt ganz brav seid, dann schick ich euch das original


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ih, echte Frauen. Ich gucke gerade nen Livestream wo nen Kerl ein Hentaibild zeichnet^^


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Seine Freundin hat wohl noch was vom Alkohol mitgebracht


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

nei. die is immer noch wech. also fresse


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nei. die is immer noch wech. also fresse



Janz ruhisch. Immer janz locker dursch die Hose atmen, nimm ersma ne Zichte von mir.


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

thx bro


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Ich dachte nur, weil ich nichtmal so schreib wenn ich mir gerade einen gedreht habe


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Immer diese blöden Kiffer, die meist dann auchnoch mit irgendwelchen völlig bescheuerten tabellen ankommen das Kiffen ja üüüberhaupt nicht schlimm wäre. ich habe mal ne Tafel gesehen auf der stand das Kaffee schlimmer sei als Cannabis


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Ist gar nicht so schlimm. z.B. wurde es inder Schweiz damals verboten weil man sie bei dengleichen Typen kaufen musste, die auch Koks und H vertickten. So war es halt ne Einstiegsdroge =/


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Immer diese blöden Kiffer, die meist dann auchnoch mit irgendwelchen völlig bescheuerten tabellen ankommen das Kiffen ja üüüberhaupt nicht schlimm wäre. ich habe mal ne Tafel gesehen auf der stand das Kaffee schlimmer sei als Cannabis






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



duuuuuudeeeeee


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Vorallem rauch ich 1 oder 2 mal im Jahr wenns hoch kommt 3 mal.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Da gibts es aber noch ganz andere Kaliber...


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Die find ich selber krank^^


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

so grad me3 ec 3. ending durch....
ich geh gleich alle töten. aber vorher geh ich noch ne runde schnubbeln. gn8 bitches!


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Aun hat iwas genommen, seine Sätze werden immer Kryptischer, irgendwann bestehen sie nurnoch aus Hexadezimalen Zeilen


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

y u no ever played mass effect 3 extendet cut...
bitch pls......
so viel zur kryptischen textformatierung.....



sooooo und pennen geh ich jetzt auch. bin schonmal auf das theater nachher gespannt ^^. eimer und flasche stehen bereit


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Viel Spaß, vielleicht entwickelt sich ein Fetisch draus xDDDDDDDDDDDDDD 


Einherjer kommt nun, nach Asgard wird reiten!


----------



## Schrottinator (22. August 2012)

Habe gerade ufällig Olliruh auf dem CS:GO Server gesehen, soielt auch atm, als Terrorist. Vielleicht kann ja jener bestätigen, was ich gerade gesehen habe.


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n5PYxdcTBJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

schrotti u failed hard in your timestamp


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> schrotti u failed hard in your timestamp



but i played


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

hä?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QuIB22J7LcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

rflx pls.... stop posting pics of ya boobs. push ups are disgusting....


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Ich mag es :<


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2012)

schau dir das an reflox 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tMgmYutL9W0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

danke kamsi.... madame hat eben zu dem song vor meiner nase gatanzt.
eben afk


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2012)

fotos !!!

bzw da haben die nachbarn sich gefreut wenn die in der wohnung rumspringt deine freundin ^^


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Nope it's just Chuck Testa


----------



## Olliruh (22. August 2012)

H


----------



## Olliruh (22. August 2012)

I


----------



## Olliruh (22. August 2012)

V


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

positiv


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

ihr habt echt einen anner waffel....


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

War doch so ne schöne Vorlage. Da kann man nicht wiederstehen :<


----------



## Firun (22. August 2012)

ach Shit ey und wieder geht ein guter Geist ..


----------



## Konov (22. August 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> ach Shit ey und wieder geht ein guter Geist ..



Haut die Wirtschaftskrise also auch bei Community Managern um sich ^^


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Wir müssen alle Zam etwas spenden D:


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2012)

*zücks die Ledertasche*
Zam wir retten dich! D:


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Benji, wir holen uns das geld von Gadhaffi und Mubarak aus den Banken los!


----------



## H2OTest (22. August 2012)

*Geldbörse zuck* 

5 schwedische Kronen werf 

*tanzt*


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

wer ist eigtl dieser zam, dem ihr alle rücksichtslos eure kohle geben wollt? das ist doch auch nur so ein geldhai.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (22. August 2012)

es ist immer wieder lustig auf 20 + geschätzt zu werden


----------



## Olliruh (22. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wer ist eigtl dieser zam, dem ihr alle rücksichtslos eure kohle geben wollt? das ist doch auch nur so ein geldhai.



Erinnert mich an mood dem auch alle ihr Geld geben


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

ey voll die darmblutung.....
boar haben wir ne lachanfall ^^


----------



## ego1899 (23. August 2012)

Guten Mooooorgen ihr Puuuuuussyyyyys 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qy7OGSpGw9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (23. August 2012)

aufwachen


----------



## Kamsi (23. August 2012)

reflox und shikari könnt ja hier antworten ^^

und zam ist http://www.zam.com/


----------



## Aun (23. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> reflox und shikari könnt ja hier antworten ^^
> 
> und zam ist http://www.zam.com/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (23. August 2012)

das bild muss auf einer dateiendung enden sonst wirds im forum nicht angezeigt


----------



## Legendary (23. August 2012)

Moin ihr Lappen!

Moin Reflox mein Liebling.


----------



## Aun (23. August 2012)

so besser? ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2012)

@kamsi

Die genaue Setlist kenne ich nicht, aber beim Hurricane hatten sie z.B. ne sehr gemischte Setlist mit neuen und alten Songs, allerdings nicht Westerland und die anderen "großen" Hits. Freue mich aber trotzdem, die Ärzte + Open Air ... perfekt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m1j_i136q40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (23. August 2012)

shikarischatz, was soll eig dein avatar darstellen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2012)

dis here ÄO'chen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d2Z5D8ZU9-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (23. August 2012)

axööööö! Aber ich dachte mir schon fast, dass es was mit der Band zu tun hat.


----------



## Gutgore (23. August 2012)

nachti  ^^


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2012)

yarr ye old landlubbers





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y9bXjttMxKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (23. August 2012)

ihr seid echt lame wisst ihr das?


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2012)

yarr you too matey


----------



## Olliruh (23. August 2012)

Grad Prometheus geguckt ,garnicht mal so schlecht


----------



## Aun (23. August 2012)

jau ist nicht schlecht.
hab nur nicht verstanden, was es genau mit ihrem stecher und dem typen auf sich hatte, der vom facehugger angefallen wurde. und naja das alien sah grottig aus


----------



## Olliruh (23. August 2012)

ja die wurden von diesen komischen monstern aus den kavernen da angefallen weil das ja quasi die waffen waren oder so kp


----------



## Olliruh (23. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2012)

Wer bedankt sich für ein gfm? "Danke, dass du 0.001 sekunden für ein gfm gegeben hast!"


----------



## Aun (23. August 2012)

minderjährige attentionwhores......


----------



## Kamsi (23. August 2012)

ich warte immer noch auf deine antwort vom smalltalk tread reflox


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich warte immer noch auf deine antwort vom smalltalk tread reflox



das hab ich ja voll übersehen. ich bin zwar nicht rflx aber:
also ich war in leipzsch und dreschden zum konzi. es war 1. der burner, 2. konnte ich mich über das setup nicht wirklich beschweren. einiges der guten "neuen" sachen aber mMn auch viele klassiker. und ich finde, es ist für so alte bands normal, dass sie mit der zeit gehen, und nicht komplett an dem alten kram haften.
das letzte ac/dc konzi war ein gute bsp dafür.
und was besseres als ein DÄ konzi gibts doch eigtl garnicht und das unabhängig vom setup 



Spoiler






			
				Kamsi schrieb:
			
		

> nur noch 1 monat dann ist sie volljährig @ verehrer von ihren profil - dann ist es keine straftat mehr  sie liebt übrigens plüschige nicki tiere und die farbe pink - die amazonwunschliste kriegt ihr von ihr wenn ihr einen nachricht schreibt





genosse an jenem tag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (24. August 2012)

das war mit reflox so abgesprochen ^^


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich warte immer noch auf deine antwort vom smalltalk tread reflox



hä?


----------



## Kamsi (24. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> hä?





Reflox schrieb:


> Kamsi spioniert mich aus


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

Achso 

Ich habe vorher das Intro von GoT gehört und auf das Katzenvideo geklickt. Geh ich auf buffed und du hast es gerade gepostet


----------



## Kamsi (24. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Intro von GoT gehört







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgfPYetWWJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u5CQagQspCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iyeKTMBFeyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ia38E7KL6Gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uaFLdr8vBNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oXa_kOGxOkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

unterhaltet euren könig!


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

Ja man steh nicht so faul rum du Kapser, unterhalte mich!


----------



## Gutgore (24. August 2012)

Wie sich das niedere Volk immer wichtig machen will.... 

Aus dem WEG !!! mein Thron>.<


----------



## H2OTest (24. August 2012)

Bäm


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

Gutgore schrieb:


> Wie sich das niedere Volk immer wichtig machen will....
> 
> Aus dem WEG !!! mein Thron>.<



Ich bin Theon Greyjoy von den Eiseninseln, der einzige Sohn von Balon Greyjoy und das ist MEIN Thron!


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mein name ist schwanzus longus...


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2012)

[attachment=12844:game-of-ponies-for-all-my-bronies-22634.jpg]


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (24. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich bin Theon Greyjoy von den Eiseninseln, der einzige Sohn von Balon Greyjoy und das ist MEIN Thron!



*hust*


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

Was?


----------



## Gutgore (24. August 2012)

Ach nee das passt ned, damm bin ausm konzept -.-zu müde *gääähn*


----------



## Arosk (24. August 2012)

PEWNIS?


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

arosk failed schon wieder hart


Arosk schrieb:


> edit: yay, mit nachtschwärmer verwechselt lol


----------



## Arosk (24. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fWpANSpqtEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




schon lange nicht mehr gesehen 

"schleuder den phurschen zu phoden!"


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

prain - nein brain - aua - der kleine chelm ist ein widerporst - wie biddä? 

und wenn schon was für, wenn man auf nem trip ist:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vEg4SEch27w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (24. August 2012)

yüah reimebude room raiders


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

fuuu yt und buffed....
mal kann ich ein vid einbinden und mal nicht.....
und ja ich weiß wie man das macht


----------



## Arosk (24. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LjJESro1HiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



beste


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

araosk nimmt schon wieder drogen


----------



## Xidish (24. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> und ja ich weiß wie man das macht


Huhu ... also wenn ich mir den Link da oben so anschaue - hast Du genau den falschen Link benutzt.
Die Embedded-Funktion bei youtube geht schon lange nicht mehr.

hier Dein Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEg4SEch27w





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vEg4SEch27w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (24. August 2012)

seems legit


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sxJtP_MlN_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




bekloppt bei dem gehts. naja:
ich präsentiere, das abgedrehteste video ^^ einfach nur geil die folge


----------



## Arosk (24. August 2012)

zu langes video.

bewbs anyone?


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

Nur das beste für meine Freunde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute Morgen gefunden und gebookmarkt nur für den Schwärmer


----------



## Arosk (24. August 2012)

ok ok jetzt ich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

pffff



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (24. August 2012)

oh, neues smosh draussen, hauptsache es landet wieder nicht in der abobox <.<


----------



## Konov (24. August 2012)

Gute Nacht


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (24. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> hä?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



könnte man schön für Dalli-Klick zurechtschneiden und die würden buzzern und sagen "Orangen im Obstkorb"


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2012)

Also die Brüste sehen irgenwie nach Fake aus


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

quetsch push up. das sieht man an der bh form.auch wenn die möpschen sicher kein a körbchen sind.
meine madame hatte mal son ding für d körbchen an. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so geil sich das anhört...... oh god please no


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

naja da hat eine us behörde wohl mal international erfolgreich durchgegriffen.
lance armstrong wird lebenslang gesperrt und wohl alle titel inkle olympiamedaille verlieren.
mir ist garnicht bewusst gewesen in wie weit zb institutionen wie bmi, bosb und sportausschuss des bundestags und auch anderweitig weltweit so lachs mit antidopinggesetzen umgegangen wird. sehr beschähmlich, was da für ein licht, vorallem auf den deutschen sport fällt


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2012)

gute nacht


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

hier is ja mal echt nichts mehr los. verdammtes wochenende.... ihr kommt wohl alle erst wieder hacke gegen 5 aus dem loch gekrochen -,-

gn8 kamsi!


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2012)

AKK!


----------



## Zonalar (25. August 2012)

Aun, kannst du mir ein link rüberschieben über den Fall? würd gern mehr drüber lesen 
btw ich such noch was lustiges zu posten, damit du nicht an Langeweile stirbst.

Edit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2yFxFvp7M_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

welchen fall? meinst meine freundin vs d pushup? vergiss es....


----------



## Zonalar (25. August 2012)

> naja da hat eine us behörde wohl mal international erfolgreich durchgegriffen.
> lance armstrong wird lebenslang gesperrt und wohl alle titel inkle olympiamedaille verlieren.


Diesen Fall.


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

http://www.zeit.de/sport/2012-08/armstrong-tour-de-france

http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/kommentar-lance-armstrong-ist-endlich-als-dopingsuender-ueberfuehrt-a-851892.html

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/zeitung/doping-lance-armstrong-wird-lebenslang-gesperrt/7053794.html

http://www.news.de/sport/855178182/ex-edelhelfer-klagt-lance-armstrong-an/1/

http://www.ftd.de/sport/radsport/news/:doping-vorwuerfe-lance-armstrong-hat-genug-und-gibt-auf/70081017.html

naja kann man sagen, denken und schrieben was man will. die komplette wahrheit werden wir nie erfahren. schönen dank an das internationale mediensystem.
bin ja mal gespannt, wie sie das dann mit jan ulrich handhaben  erwischt kurzzeitig gesperrt. er könnte wohl glück im unglück haben und ein paar titel bekommen ^^


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

reflox! show them guys your tits! i´m rick ´aun´james bitch!
cocaine is a hell of a drug!


----------



## win3ermute (25. August 2012)

Rock'n'Roll! (And yes - my brain is hanging upside down)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su0Hvt6hTmA[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (25. August 2012)

ring ring ring ring ring...


----------



## Saji (25. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> ring ring ring ring ring...



Banana Phone!


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

ramones..... oh man. ich werde alt, und huch ich bin an sich doch noch so jung.... einer der geilsten klassiker!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IlejfA5NCbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


einfach nur episch!
und da kommt so allerhand hoch. motörhead, slash, guns'n'roses,lynyrd,skorpions,toto,38special,foreigner..... ich schweife schon wieder ab ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xrLx3YJkJqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



einfach nur episch. damals in halberstadt zur farewelltour gewesen ( jaja der geldhunger treib sie immer wieder auffe bühne). der geworfene, abgenutze stick hängt immer noch über meinem bett!


----------



## Arosk (25. August 2012)

dingelingeling...


----------



## win3ermute (25. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> und da kommt so allerhand hoch. motörhead, slash, guns'n'roses,lynyrd,skorpions,toto,38special,foreigner..... ich schweife schon wieder ab ^^



Catness, mit so einem Zeuch kannste mich schreiend um den Block jagen.... *brrrr*... Ich hasse diesen "Altherren-Poser-Hardrock-Scheiss" wie die Pest und habe das auch schon immer nicht gemocht... Wenn wenigstens "Floyd" erwähnt wäre...

Zum Ohrenspülen:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moPY9_wqH-8[/youtube]

Oder gleich die "Dead Kennedys":

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPuTlCYiSo[/youtube]

Das haben wir in meiner Jugend totgehört


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

willst du mich verarschen, mit dead kennedys( gründung 1978), bad religion ( gründung 1980)?????
wach mal auf du hipster.....nur weil die mukke hip rüberkommt isses noch immer net shit, und dann denk mal bitte an den anfang des rock zurück... ich sag nur bill haley



Spoiler



"Altherren-Poser-Hardrock-Scheiss"


na schön, das du so ein altes schwein bist. 
es gibt eben jene, die, die urväter dessen sind, und dann gibt es eben die, die dadurch bekannt gewordenen sind. sowas nennt sich vorreiter bzw pionier..... PROBLEM?
btw:
pf,acdc, ds, ec. alles berühmte leute. aber danke, das du 3, der ältesten bands außer acht lässt


----------



## win3ermute (25. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> willst du mich verarschen, mit dead kennedys( gründung 1978), bad religion ( gründung 1980)?????



Wie meinen?



> wach mal auf du hipster.....nur weil die mukke hip rüberkommt isses noch immer net shit, und dann denk mal bitte an den anfang des rock zurück... ich sag nur bill haley



Erneut... wäh? Übrigens mag ich auch Haley nicht sonderlich. Ich bevorzuge Gene Vincent und Jerry Lee Lewis, wenn es um die Wurzeln des Rock'n'Roll geht. Im Neo-Rockabilly- bzw. Psychobilly-Bereich denn "Restless", "Skitzo" und frühe "Demented are go".



> na schön, das du so ein altes schwein bist.
> es gibt eben jene, die, die urväter dessen sind, und dann gibt es eben die, die dadurch bekannt gewordenen sind. sowas nennt sich vorreiter bzw pionier..... PROBLEM?
> btw:
> pf,acdc, ds, ec. alles berühmte leute. aber danke, das du 3, der ältesten bands außer acht lässt



Ich kann Dir wieder nicht folgen... ich mag halt den "Hardrock-Dreck" nicht; ich bin mit Punk von Slime, DK, Exploited, Clash, Peter and the Test Tube Babies etc. aufgewachsen, mit dem ich wiederum die "Hardrocker", die Anfang der '80er mit Whitesnake-T-Shirts und anderen völlig unerträglichen Klamotten rumliefen, um den Block jagen konnte. Ich mag verzerrte, melodische Gitarren bis heute - was mich nicht davon abhält, auch jede Menge anderes Zeug gutzufinden, wie mein "Fanboi-Tum" für z. B. "Joy Division" belegt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. August 2012)

wer motörhead altherren-poser-hardrock-scheiß nennt kann doch nicht ganz klar im kopf sein 

edit: hupps, is ja gar keine nachtschwärmer zeit mehr, verzeihung


----------



## Magogan (25. August 2012)

Hallo, wie geht's euch so?

Mein Internet geht immer noch nicht, echt toller Kundenservice ...


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2012)

nabend




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

reflox hört nur scheiss musik

anna paquin hat nichtmal möpse....


----------



## H2OTest (25. August 2012)

Heute geschossen : 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und jetzt sandwiches


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> reflox hört nur scheiss musik
> 
> anna paquin hat nichtmal möpse....







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xyy-YY5tt0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (25. August 2012)

nice pics H2^^


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PirI19qzQoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich fühl mich alt ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-79HMqwz9NQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Original Trailer von dem alten trailer ^^

lief anfang der 90er und wurde oh wunder von den amys produziert - jetzt 22 jahre später sind die länder die die kräfte bekamen die grössten dreckschleudern der welt



man merkt das sean nicht da ist und shikari und reflox ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (25. August 2012)

Hallöle! Ich bin wieder im Reich


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

welches reich?
das alteste reich ist das pflanzenreich,
das 2 älteste das der tiere,
und das 3. reich hielt nur 12 jahre


----------



## seanbuddha (25. August 2012)

*Bündner Nusstorte fress*


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2012)

Warst du in Rorschach?


----------



## Legendary (25. August 2012)

Mein Flöxchen hat einen guten Musikgeschmack - so!


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Mein Flöxchen hat einen guten Musikgeschmack - so!



Awww danke :3

Wenigstens jemand hier hat Geschmack!


----------



## seanbuddha (25. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Warst du in Rorschach?



Nö xD

So hab mir für 15,75 Euro Pizza bestellt xDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Legendary (25. August 2012)

Ist da Kaviar drauf?


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2012)

Dachte hätte dich gesehen^^

H2O und ich haben uns bepisst vor lachen xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

rlfx du sollst deine kacke nicht ausm fenster werfen!


----------



## H2OTest (25. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dachte hätte dich gesehen^^
> 
> H2O und ich haben uns bepisst vor lachen xD
> 
> ...


ey, ey die seite kenn ich !


----------



## seanbuddha (25. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ey, ey die seite kenn ich !



Ich auch...iwie...iwas mit 4 oder so....


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

war das nicht 7chan?


----------



## H2OTest (25. August 2012)

ne 3 jackie


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2012)

3jackie.com/be/


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2012)

reflox lieste auch die bücher ?


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



dafuq


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2012)

9FAG DETECTED 9FAG DETECTED

@Kamsi

ne eigentlich nicht. Ich find die Serie so gut gemacht, da lass ich mich nicht von den Büchern spoilern und warte lieber auf die neue Staffel


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

fu swiss fag!


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2012)

Wirds nicht langsam erbärmlich, dass du mich immer damit beleidigen musst, dass ich Schweizer bin? Cause..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> 9FAG DETECTED 9FAG DETECTED
> 
> @Kamsi
> 
> ne eigentlich nicht. Ich find die Serie so gut gemacht, da lass ich mich nicht von den Büchern spoilern und warte lieber auf die neue Staffel



buch und serie unterscheiden sich total 

buch ist viel detailierte und es gibt keine analpiraten 

dafür gibts mehr hintergründe und die charaktere haben eine bessere tiefe und handlungen gibt es im buch die in der serie nicht gab ^^


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

ich beleidige dich doch nicht. ich kenne sogar einige schweizer. ihr seid so lustig beim sabbeln ^^    
und ich muss auch sagen, das ich die bücher sehr geil fand. gibt nichts besseres als den menschlichen verstand


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Schweizer







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=os1Gi1ENsII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2012)

Also die ersten beiden Bücher werde ich mir sicher holen. Aber Buch 3 halt nicht. Und wie soll ich das mit den analpiraten verstehen?^^

War auch nicht böse gemeint.  Wie gesagt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. August 2012)

*Reflox' Titten Hup*


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2012)

im buch haben anders als in der serie die männer keinen geschlechtsverkehr 

hbo hat halt got ziemlich an der story beschnitten und dafür gabs halt blut und sex mehr ^^




seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Reflox' Titten Hup*



Ungefähr 3.300.000 Ergebnisse (0,45 Sekunden) 

und die kannst dir die ersten 4 bücher holen weil 2 deutsche bücher sind 1 englisches buch 

staffel 3 beginnt mit band 5 in deutschland


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2012)

Ist mir eigentlich egal, ich steh nicht so auf geschriebene p0rns xD

Naja ich werd sie mir sicher holen, aber vorher werden aber noch die Poster und die Staffeln gekauft :3


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2012)

die bücher bieten mehr handlung als sex ganz anders als die serie ^^

die nebencharaktere sind auch anders 

udn wo du ja schweiz kannst ja dir das hier anschauen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f-w98pNAi9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (26. August 2012)

So Geburtstag vorbei und gebracht hat er mir nichts außer ein paar Geschenken (Geld) und viel Ärger.


----------



## Reflox (26. August 2012)

So gut Videos editieren kann ja sogar ich


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2012)

da machs doch erstmal ^^ so leicht ist das auch wieder nicht ^^


----------



## Aun (26. August 2012)

omg ich hab so nen lachflash. gerade die wohl epischste szene in mass effect 3 wo edi shep über die sauerstoffversorgung informiert ^^
der gesichtsausdruck ist so episch


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2012)

spielste basic shep oder weiblichen shep ?


----------



## Aun (26. August 2012)

beide ^^
nur hat der male shep iwie den epischeren ausdruck. hab es nu ein paar mal durch, aber da lieg ich immer lang


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2012)

Ich hab grad das letzte Konzerte von der besten Band der Welt gesehen.. ._______________.

gg an die Ärzte - die 30 Jahre muss man auch erstmal machen 

Achso und Nabend :3


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

Ich bin so voll >.<


----------



## Reflox (26. August 2012)

Alk oder Pizza?


----------



## Konov (26. August 2012)

Wird wohl die 15 Euro Pizza gewesen sein.
Apropo.. hätt ich auch mal wieder Bock drauf.


----------



## Reflox (26. August 2012)

Ich hätte Bock auf ne Pizza America. Verdammt riesig mit pommesähnlichen Kartoffeln und Würstchen drauf :3


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

*Im Chat rumroll* uuuurghs....


----------



## Reflox (26. August 2012)

Hättest mir was von der Pizza abgegeben, wäre dir auch nicht so schlecht!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hättest mir was von der Pizza abgegeben, wäre dir auch nicht so schlecht!



Mir is net schlecht....Bauch tut nur weh xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2012)

Yay! Das *FBI* hat mir grad eine E-Mail geschickt, im Auftrag des National Büro von *InterPol* und der *UN*, das mir der Präsident von Nigeria Geld schuldet und ich es haben könnte, wenn ich *FedEx* bezahle (*180$* nach speziellen FBI Vertrag) damit sie mir die Bankkarte schicken


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Yay! Das *FBI* hat mir grad eine E-Mail geschickt, im Auftrag des National Büro von *InterPol* und der *UN*, das mir der Präsident von Nigeria Geld schuldet und ich es haben könnte, wenn ich *FedEx* bezahle (*180$* nach speziellen FBI Vertrag) damit sie mir die Bankkarte schicken



Oh, na dann mal gz!


----------



## Saji (26. August 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Yay! Das *FBI* hat mir grad eine E-Mail geschickt, im Auftrag des National Büro von *InterPol* und der *UN*, das mir der Präsident von Nigeria Geld schuldet und ich es haben könnte, wenn ich *FedEx* bezahle (*180$* nach speziellen FBI Vertrag) damit sie mir die Bankkarte schicken



ello my friend

im mister ubuwububango from nigeria. i have a great big business deal for you. giev me all your moneys.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> ello my friend
> 
> im mister ubuwububango from nigeria. i have a great big business deal for you. giev me all your moneys.



And i'll pay you back every cent. True story!


----------



## Olliruh (26. August 2012)

Domian ist genau so beruhigend wie 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ezXUOOcA0Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. August 2012)

nabend. na wer is noch auf arbeit? =)


----------



## Konov (26. August 2012)

Abeeend


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Domian ist genau so beruhigend wie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Näääääääää soll ja nicht beruhigen. Sondern einfach nur so Stimme hören^^


----------



## ego1899 (26. August 2012)

Slayer ist auch beruhigend auf eine gewisse Art und Weise


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qnKep3N0JIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nächstes Thema


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2012)

Nice, zwei Pizzas bestellt und ein Salat und der typ liefert 20 pizzas und ein salat... wtf


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. August 2012)

In 15 min Feierabend. Yay!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nice, zwei Pizzas bestellt und ein Salat und der typ liefert 20 pizzas und ein salat... wtf



Bei dir?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nice, zwei Pizzas bestellt und ein Salat und der typ liefert 20 pizzas und ein salat... wtf



dude.. how ?


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2012)

keine ahnung, zwei hört sich ja aufjeden wie zwanzig an lol


----------



## Reflox (26. August 2012)

Haste ihm gesagt, dass du die Pizzen nimmst aber nur für den Preis von 2?


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2012)

nö, ich hab nur zwei bezahlt, ihm wars anscheinend egal


----------



## Legendary (26. August 2012)

Sean das Thema ist irgendwie interessant...hörs mir grad nebenbei an, leckeres Thema, wirklich und gleich der 1. Beitrag zum kreischen


----------



## ego1899 (26. August 2012)

Da fragt man doch als Lieferant mal nach bei so ner Menge, da wird sich einer verschrieben haben... Und 20x die gleiche oder wie? OMG...

Ja und schon der Thementitel... Körperflüssigkeiten hätte es doch auch getan


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Sean das Thema ist irgendwie interessant...hörs mir grad nebenbei an, leckeres Thema, wirklich und gleich der 1. Beitrag zum kreischen



Ich esse dabei grad Pizza xD


Der Tatortreiniger ist sau interessant!


----------



## Legendary (26. August 2012)

Den habe ich noch nicht gehört aber natürlich Susanne. xD

Squööörting...was Gewalting? Nein Squööörting


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Den habe ich noch nicht gehört aber natürlich Susanne. xD
> 
> Squööörting...was Gewalting? Nein Squööörting



War klar das du zu Susanne skippst xD


----------



## Legendary (26. August 2012)

Muhahaha...hab aber erst die 1. und dann den Typen gehört, der sich vor seinem eigenen Zeug ekelt.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Muhahaha...hab aber erst die 1. und dann den Typen gehört, der sich vor seinem eigenen Zeug ekelt.



Jetzt höre ich erst Susanne. ^^ Nase du!

Ja, schmeckt auch gut O_o na dann


----------



## Aun (26. August 2012)

hey ihr gaylords


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hey ihr gaylords



*Gaylord* bzw. *Gaillard* ist ein männlicher Vorname und ein Familienname.Für das französische _Gaillard_ existieren zwei Herleitungen:[sup][1][/sup]


Mit der Bedeutung „stark, kräftig“ vom gallischen _galia_ „Kraft, Stärke“ und der Endung _-ard_

Vom altfranzösischen _gaile_ „fröhlich, lustig“, welches einen germanischen Ursprung hat.


Lustig trifft es gut


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2012)

ring ring ring ring ring


----------



## Olliruh (26. August 2012)

banana phone


----------



## Aun (26. August 2012)

time for lovetrain ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

Ghostcrawler plays a Mage


----------



## Reflox (26. August 2012)

Kann mal einer drauf gehen und kucken ob das Ding laggt?

und alles gut da drin?


----------



## Aun (26. August 2012)

wieso sollte es laggen? nein tuts nicht


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> http://synchtu.be/g0dO
> 
> Kann mal einer drauf gehen und kucken ob das Ding laggt?



Laggt, jop!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BFnDrCNW5OE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Uuuund nächstes Thema!


----------



## Reflox (26. August 2012)

Kumpel hat gesagt es lagge. Ist wohl sein PC oder Inet Schuld


----------



## Aun (26. August 2012)

nein es laggt nicht!
hör nicht auf sean den lügenbaron, nur weil er noch mit 56k surft


----------



## H2OTest (26. August 2012)

reflöxchen? lust auf mw3?


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nein es laggt nicht!
> hör nicht auf sean den lügenbaron, nur weil er noch mit 56k surft


Ich muss gleich off, mich ruft in 2 Minuten jemand an


----------



## ego1899 (26. August 2012)

Ich guck lieber Total Recall...  

Schon jemand gesehen? Kann man sich den angucken? Also den neuen natürlich...


----------



## Aun (26. August 2012)

naja, seichte unterhaltung. aber original ist eben original....


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2012)

will wer meine cola?


----------



## Aun (26. August 2012)

nein. da sind bestimmt mentoseiswürfeldrinne oder die steht schon seit 3 std offen rum....


----------



## Reflox (26. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> reflöxchen? lust auf mw3?



Bin schon am Netbook. 

Aber morgen ab 20 Uhr bin ich wieder zu haben xD


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> will wer meine cola?



Iiiiiiiich iiiich



Reflox schrieb:


> Aber morgen ab 20 Uhr bin ich wieder zu haben xD



Aber ich kann doch doch immer haben, schatzy


----------



## Reflox (26. August 2012)

Bei dem was du in Goldhain treibst.... LOL NOPE


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bei dem was du in Goldhain treibst.... LOL NOPE



Weisst du was ich in Goldhain treibe? Und gerade mache ich nur normales Rp im Dämmerwald


----------



## Aun (26. August 2012)

oha wusste garnet, dass darkshire nen strich hat.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> oha wusste garnet, dass darkshire nen strich hat.





Ganz normales RP ihr notgeilen Affen^^


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2012)

mit ausziehen?


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> mit ausziehen?



Ohne. Ihr seid mir echt welche^^


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2012)

Ohne ausziehen aus Häusern? Das heißt man wohnt sein ganzes Leben lang im selben Haus? Wäre nichts für mich...


----------



## Reflox (26. August 2012)

Ah und was war das mit der Schulter? Mr. Buddha?


----------



## Olliruh (26. August 2012)




----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ah und was war das mit der Schulter? Mr. Buddha?



Ich weiss nicht was du meinst!


----------



## ego1899 (26. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> oha wusste garnet, dass darkshire nen strich hat.



Hahaha sehr nice! xD


Was weniger lustig war ich das ich so lachen musste das mir die 1,5 Liter Flasche meines koffeinhaltigen Erfrischungsgetränks umgefallen is und ich sie nich sofort gefunden habe weil s so dunkel is jetzt klebt mein ganzer Schreibtisch aber naja... Mir war ja eh langweilig jetzt hab ich was zu tun...


----------



## Aun (26. August 2012)

ihr rpler seid doch eh die, die am meisten einen anner klatsche haben. sprach der gnomen mage zur draenei: willst du mal an meinem schleckstengel lecken.....


----------



## ego1899 (26. August 2012)

Ich hab sie immer verarscht wenn sie in Goldhain rumgeeiert sind... Auf Hordeseite hab ich übrigens noch nie welche gesehen 

Was sagt uns das? RP´ler sind homo


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> sprach der gnomen mage zur draenei: willst du mal an meinem schleckstengel lecken.....



Das ist kein RP, das sind Idioten...


----------



## Olliruh (26. August 2012)

LUTSCHI LUTSCHI 20 DOLLAL


----------



## H2OTest (26. August 2012)

boah ich muss die ganze zeit furzen und das stinkt wie sau -.-


----------



## Olliruh (26. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> boah ich muss die ganze zeit furzen und das stinkt wie sau -.-



RP LIKE A BAWZ


----------



## Reflox (26. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> RP LIKE A BAWZ



LIKE LE BAWS IS DAS ME LOL ME GUSTA TRUE STORY


----------



## ego1899 (26. August 2012)

Haha die Olle mit den 3 Titten gibts auch wieder in dem neuen TR


----------



## Olliruh (26. August 2012)

9gag Army inc


----------



## Aun (26. August 2012)

nur das sie diesmal um einiges hübscher ist ^^

hmmmm eigene fürze riechen doch aromatisch


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> boah ich muss die ganze zeit furzen und das stinkt wie sau -.-



Füll es in Flaschen und verkauf es an Leute mit komischen Fetischen! *Auf Reflox deut*


----------



## Olliruh (26. August 2012)

Wo ist Kamsi eigentlich ?


----------



## ego1899 (26. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> LIKE LE BAWS IS DAS ME LOL ME GUSTA TRUE STORY




Immer wenn du so schreibst muss ich an den Undead aus dem Video hier denken 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jTLPhHjgUr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (26. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 9gag Army inc






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kamsi ist raus aus buffed.


----------



## Olliruh (26. August 2012)

shieeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Aun (26. August 2012)

wie raus? alden. erst die weiber jetzt die kerle? ich geh wieder zurück ins gute alte warhammer forum.....


----------



## Reflox (26. August 2012)

Deshalb haben Sh1k4 und ich nichts mehr angezeigt.


----------



## Olliruh (26. August 2012)

Warum ?


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wie raus? alden. erst die weiber jetzt die kerle? ich geh wieder zurück ins gute alte warhammer forum.....



NEIN DU BLEIBST HIER *An den Katzenohren ihn zu mich ranzieh*


----------



## Olliruh (26. August 2012)

Kamsi war biggest troll eu


----------



## Aun (26. August 2012)

was zahlstn?


----------



## Olliruh (26. August 2012)

eternal love


----------



## Aun (26. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> eternal love






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GexMs-ys6Yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

alden. omg. boar wtf. isch kann nicht mehr...... boar WTF wie krank is das bitte?


----------



## Konov (27. August 2012)

Kamsi is nur temporär weg ^^

Aber warum Reflox und Shiki deshalb keine Avatare mehr haben erschließt sich mir nicht


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

Mir hat er gesagt er wüsse es nicht ob er wieder kommt und wenn, dann mit einem neuen Account.


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

und was war der grund?wär ein antrag auf daten und namenslöschung net angebrachter?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Alle flippen iwie total aus O_o


----------



## Konov (27. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> und was war der grund?wär ein antrag auf daten und namenslöschung net angebrachter?



Seinen account lässt er ja auch löschen nach eigener Angabe ^^

Vielleicht ist er sogar schon weg, ich weiß nicht genau.
Grund war wohl die kleine Schwulen-Debatte im Bilderthread, die durch einen - nunja, sagen wir mal nicht ganz unproblematisch - ausgedrückte Aussage seitens Kamsi ausgelöst wurde.

Kurz: Einer sagt was, alle verstehen es falsch und reagieren empört und daraufhin löscht einer seinen account weil er sich unverstanden fühlt.
Eigentlich typisch für ein Online-Forum. Hier gibts halt immer Kommunikationsprobleme


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Seinen account lässt er ja auch löschen nach eigener Angabe ^^
> 
> Vielleicht ist er sogar schon weg, ich weiß nicht genau.
> Grund war wohl die kleine Schwulen-Debatte im Bilderthread, die durch einen - nunja, sagen wir mal nicht ganz unproblematisch - ausgedrückte Aussage seitens Kamsi ausgelöst wurde.
> ...


Ähm...so wie er es ausgedrückt hat, wie sollte man das anders verstehen?


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

Es war nicht nur das im Bilderthread. Es gibt hier noch andere Personen die mitschuldig sind, aber die werde ich nicht namentlich erwähnen.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Immer diese fragen nach der Schuld, wird schon langsam albern^^


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Hä da hab ich ja scheinbar irgendwas so gar nich mitbekommen klingt ein bissel nach Kindergarten


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> klingt ein bissel nach Kindergarten



Sag ich ja. Wir sind doch nicht irgendwelche Politiker die zurücktreten müssen 

Allein wegen dem was Reflox von meinen Goldhaineskapaden weiss müsste ich zurücktreten xD


----------



## Konov (27. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ähm...so wie er es ausgedrückt hat, wie sollte man das anders verstehen?



Tja da muss ich dir Recht geben... im ersten Moment denkt sich halt jeder seinen Teil.
Kein Mensch kann wissen ob Kamsi schwulenfeindlich ist, nur weil er irgendwas postet.

Aber alle lesen es und denken es sofort... insofern ist es halt immer schwierig wenn man einfach herauspostet, was man gerade denkt, weil kein mensch ironie erkennen kann wenn Gestik und Mimik fehlen - was in Online Foren eben der Fall ist. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Aber alle lesen es und denken es sofort... insofern ist es halt immer schwierig wenn man einfach herauspostet, was man gerade denkt, weil kein mensch ironie erkennen kann wenn Gestik und Mimik fehlen - was in Online Foren eben der Fall ist. ^^



Dafür gibt es Emote, oder sowas wie /ironie on


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

Mag sein
Bei Deanne macht ihrn riesen mimimi und bei Kamsi spottet man wie lächerlich es doch sei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (27. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es Emote, oder sowas wie /ironie on



Ja aber selbst mit Emotes hast du nie Gewissheit dass die Leute dich so verstehen, wie sie es am Stammtisch tun würden, wenn du ihnen in die Augen schaust...

Selbst oft genug erlebt.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Bin mal schlafen, bin sau erschöpft und müde >.< 
Nachti!


----------



## Konov (27. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bin mal schlafen, bin sau erschöpft und müde >.<
> Nachti!



Da schließe ich mich an.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

Ja is klar, mach ich mal nen Status auf englisch der bisschen länger ist und der switcht so schnell, dass ich den Fehler nicht sehen kann.


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Naja ich müsste wohl auch zurücktreten da 80% meiner Posts wohl leicht missverstanden werden können... Man muss doch wohl nicht immer betonen wenn man etwas ironisch meint, dass sollte man doch eigentlich merken...
Genauso wie ich nicht hinter jeden Satz nen dummen Smiley oder irgendwelche komischen ^^^^^^^^ dämliche Zeichen machen muss nur damit auch bloß weder weiß das ich das als Spaß meine...


Ich kann mich noch an die Zeit erinnern wo ich tatsächlich nen Facebook-Account hatte. Dort habe ich auch alle möglichen "Gefällt mir"-Angaben gemacht wie:

Joseph Kony
Kinderarbeit
Walfang
Atomkraft
Tierversuche
Reizdarmsyndrom
Pinochet
Zwangsarbeit
Kindersoldaten

usw, usw... Einfach nur weil´s so lächerlich is... Wenn das jemand ernst nimmt (und so Leute gab es) kann ich denjenigen eigentlich nur noch auslachen xD


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

Wie gesagt, das mit dem Bilderthread war nur der Tropfen der das Fass zum überlaufen brachte.


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Hm kein Plan kann ich nich mitreden, will ich auch gar nich 
Aber schon schade auf jeden Fall...


Also Total Recall find ich gar nich so schlecht... Ich bin genauso fasziniert von der Frau mit den 3 Brüsten wie damals beim Original


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2012)

Banzai!!!


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

THE SAVAGES KNEEL BEFORE US IN THEIR DEFEAT


----------



## tear_jerker (27. August 2012)

heute versucht ein Asura mit Namen Niggz zu erstellen. Lies er mich aber nicht und ich hab erst garnet gepeilt warum, bis meine Freundin gefragt hat ob das nicht etwas rassistisch ist xD


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

Naja ich bin auch mal pennen. Nachti


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Wollte ich auch gerade machen, ich muss morgen früh ausschlafen 

Adios!


----------



## Saji (27. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Es war nicht nur das im Bilderthread. Es gibt hier noch andere Personen die mitschuldig sind, aber die werde ich nicht namentlich erwähnen.



Hier, einer ist schon da. Ich gebe es offen zu; ja ich mag Kamsi nicht. Und das nicht weil er mir "unsympathisch" gewesen wäre, sondern weil seine Kommentare teilweise unterirdisches Niveau hatten. Kamsi äußerte sich mehrmals ausländerfeindlich und zu guter Letzt sogar schwulenfeindlich. Wer am Ende nicht mit dem Sturm, den man selber gesät hat, leben kann hat hier auch nichts verloren, besonders da Kamsi immer wieder sehr dünnes Eis betreten hat. Ich für meinen Teil trauere ihm nicht nach.


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2012)

ich hab nichts gemacht!


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

bitches please


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2012)

8800


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Möp


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

was soll denn 8800 bedeuten?


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2012)

Heutige Seitenzahl


----------



## Mirmamirmo (27. August 2012)

Soooo nun schön den Rest von immenhof auf MDR genießen


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

lol, immer diese Member die aus dem Nichts kommen xD

Was issn MDR?


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

Mirmamirmo schrieb:


> Soooo nun schön den Rest von immenhof auf MDR genießen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2012)

lawl alles kamsis 2t Accounts


----------



## Magogan (27. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> lol, immer diese Member die aus dem Nichts kommen xD
> 
> Was issn MDR?


Mitteldeutscher Rundfunk


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mitteldeutscher Rundfunk



Das wusste ich, habe aber vermutet das er das nicht meint^^


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das wusste ich, habe aber vermutet das er das nicht meint^^




*Monatsschrift für Deutsches Recht*


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b4PwSVW5Aak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EVERYONE MAKE SPACE&#65279; FOR THE GERMAN ICE CREAM TRUCK!


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mitteldeutscher Rundfunk



Das weiß der Mago, aber nich was AMD is 


Warum heißt es eigentlich nich Ostdeutscher Rundfunk... Ich meine alle anderen Regionen da in der Gegend, außer die neuen Bundesländer haben doch eigene Regionalsender... Komisch...


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

*imstechschrittdurchszimmermarschier*
oh man madame wirft mir drad den todesblick zu ^^


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das weiß der Mago, aber nich was AMD is



Anal mit Deane


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

wobei ich steh ja auf die alten märsche. die ham was. wobei, der beste ist immer noch




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-TEGPelS3Ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

Sagt was ihr wollt aber am geilsten ist




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1teoC2aMVtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_M6S1t7ntlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gz3Cc7wlfkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (27. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Warum heißt es eigentlich nich Ostdeutscher Rundfunk... Ich meine alle anderen Regionen da in der Gegend, außer die neuen Bundesländer haben doch eigene Regionalsender... Komisch...


Thüringen und Sachsen-Anhalt liegen eher in der Mitte, Sachsen liegt im Osten. Brandenburg und Berlin haben den RBB (Rundfunk Berlin-Brandenburg) und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern gehört mit zu Sendegebiet des Norddeutschen Rundfunks (NDR).

Vielleicht wollte man auch nicht Osten im Namen haben, weil es ja eigentlich keine Trennung zwischen Ost- und Westdeutschland geben soll.


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YEt41bYQBgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

oja apocalypse now. 202 minuten lang psychischer krieg. so krank der film. coppolla, was für ein genie


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Thüringen und Sachsen-Anhalt liegen eher in der Mitte, Sachsen liegt im Osten. Brandenburg und Berlin haben den RBB (Rundfunk Berlin-Brandenburg) und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern gehört mit zu Sendegebiet des Norddeutschen Rundfunks (NDR).



Das klingt irgendwie alles völlig einleuchtend, vielen Dank 
Stimmt schon der NDR deckt ja das meiste da oben ab und den RBB auch noch nen Teil macht Sinn...


Und warum ist die Banane krumm...?



Spoiler



Weil sie nen Bogen um die DDR gemacht hat...






Aun schrieb:


> oja apocalypse now. 202 minuten lang psychischer krieg. so krank der film. coppolla, was für ein genie




/sign!!!


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

hmmm da fällt mir ein. über friedrich den großen hatte ich abi ^^ oh man. what a feeling 
wie ich meinen geschichtslehrer und rektor in grund und boden gelabert hab


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Anal mit Deane



dude...dude... wtf


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dude...dude... wtf



ich sach doch. everybody loves the lovetrain ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> oja apocalypse now. 202 minuten lang psychischer krieg. so krank der film. coppolla, was für ein genie



Der Film ist einfach der Hammer. Vorallem der Walkyrenritt von Wagner mit dem Angriff der Amis


----------



## Wynn (27. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich sach doch. everybody loves the lovetrain ^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sr45DmZDjSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Gerade essen bestellt... Wem wurden gestern nochmal 20 anstatt 2 Pizzen geliefert? Ich hoffe mir passiert nicht das selbe...


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

dude what. ich glaub du hast die bedeutung vom lovetrain im bezug auf mein zitat verpasst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2012)

human centipede ?


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Gerade essen bestellt... Wem wurden gestern nochmal 20 anstatt 2 Pizzen geliefert? Ich hoffe mir passiert nicht das selbe...



Arosk dieser lucker


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

neine das wär ein rimjob @ shakira


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2012)

ok nun wirds awkward...


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> neine das wär ein rimjob @ shakira



O_o


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

Heute ist etwas unmögliches passiert. Einer in den YouTube-Kommentaren hat einen Fehler zugegeben!


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

und das unsere geldgierigen eidgenossen an sich auch musizieren können




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9UeYvjmx0wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Spoiler



noch nie krieg geführt aber fühlen sich immer als sieger ^^

klingt wie ein franzose





btw du wolltest doch nen stechschritt wie damals


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PmZGuPfGNrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2012)

der spoiler made my day


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> noch nie krieg geführt aber fühlen sich immer als sieger ^^



Wie gesagt, hätten wir nicht Krieg geführt gäbe es uns gar nicht. Österreich, Frankreich, Italien und Deutschland hat Land an ein paar Bauern mit selbstgebastelten Speeren und Morgensterne verloren


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, hätten wir nicht Krieg geführt gäbe es uns gar nicht. Österreich, Frankreich, Italien und Deutschland hat Land an ein paar Bauern mit selbstgebastelten Speeren und Morgensterne verloren



Najaaaaaaaaaa 


OMG der Osombie fängt sogar noch mieser an, als er im Trailer vermuten lässt... De n guck ich mir auf jedenfall nochmal an irgendwann aber jetzt kann ich mir das nich geben


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2012)

Trotzdem mag niemand Frankreich


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, hätten wir nicht Krieg geführt gäbe es uns gar nicht. Österreich, Frankreich, Italien und Deutschland hat Land an ein paar
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Olliruh schrieb:


> Trotzdem mag niemand Frankreich



ohhhhhh da wär ich vorsichtig. meine letzte war eine französin. ololololaaaaaaa buuuum schallte es durchs gemäuer


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Trotzdem mag niemand Frankreich



Stimmt... Ich hab gestern erst in Paris angerufen... War mal wieder besetzt höhö


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ohhhhhh da wär ich vorsichtig. meine letzte war eine französin. ololololaaaaaaa buuuum schallte es durchs gemäuer



hhahahahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ohhhhhh da wär ich vorsichtig. meine letzte war eine französin. ololololaaaaaaa buuuum schallte es durchs gemäuer



hui! Tu as un trais grand tour d'Eiffel dans tes Pantalons, huh?


----------



## Zonalar (27. August 2012)

Jetzt mal im Ernst! Ihr seid auch dumme Noobs! Keine Ahnung von Kriegstaktik und Logistik!
Unsere Freiheit kriegt ihr niemals!!1!


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

ich glaub keine schwein hat meinen hardcore schachtelwitz in dem letzten dicken rflx zitat gelesen ^^


ne aber spaß beiseite. die franzacken drohen mit krieg jmd ne spekualtion darüber? 



@ benji: alter sack. klappe halten du kannst doch net mal ne nudel halten, alter tattergreis 

@ sean. wenn du wüsstest. ich hab die nähmaschine inner hose


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> hui! Tu as un trais grand tour d'Eiffel dans tes Pantalons, huh?



pomme de tere


----------



## Zonalar (27. August 2012)

@Aun: Dummer Präsident mit dooferen President ausgewechselt?

Und ich bin genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt durch Frankreich gewatschelt. Ich sag euch. Ich habe SO EINIGE Militärflugzeuge rumdaddeln sehn in der Luft. Etwa 2 Pro tag (würd mal sagen in 2 wochen). und DIE SIND LAUT DA KANN MAN JA NED IM FRIEDEN 25Km SPAZIEREN GEHN!


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> pomme de tere



*terre


Und ich mag Aulande!Seitdem ist Frankreich in meiner Gunst gestiegen.


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Ach die Franzosen und mit Krieg drohen. denen ihre Panzer haben doch nur Rückwärtsgänge...

Das einzige was die in den letzten Jahren richtig gemacht haben war das Kopftuchverbot! 

Wenn ich mir Sarkozy und davor Chirac angucke, dass sind doch beides Clowns (gewesen).


----------



## Zonalar (27. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *terre



Was'n noob ._.

Btw. Reflox. Wo ist dein Flegmon mit den Breaking News hin? Ich mochte den. :<


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2012)

Wir lagen mal mit den Pfadfindern in der Normadie am Strand & aufeinmal fliegen 5 Euro Bomber über den Ärmelkanal super duper Wellen haben die gemacht


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Btw. Reflox. Wo ist dein Flegmon mit den Breaking News hin? Ich mochte den. :<



Stimmt, ich mochte ihn auch lieber ._. Jetzt hat er diese blöde Sowjetschlampe


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wir lagen mal mit den Pfadfindern in der Normadie am Strand & aufeinmal fliegen 5 Euro Bomber über den Ärmelkanal super duper Wellen haben die gemacht



5€ Bomber, oder 5 Euro-Bomber?


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2012)

5 von diesen neuen Euro-Bombern


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im Ernst! Ihr seid auch dumme Noobs! Keine Ahnung von Kriegstaktik und Logistik!
> Unsere Freiheit kriegt ihr niemals!!1!


Ihr seid nur Frei, weil euch keiner haben will!


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr seid nur Frei, weil euch keiner haben will!


----------



## Zonalar (27. August 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr seid nur Frei, weil euch keiner haben will!


Alter! I'm Ernst! Noch nie was von Schokolade, Käse und pünktlichen Zügen gehört!
Ich meine, PÜNKTLICHE ZÜGE!


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Alter! I'm Ernst! Noch nie was von Schokolade, Käse und pünktlichen Zügen gehört!
> Ich meine, PÜNKTLICHE ZÜGE!



Schweiz is scho toll


----------



## Zonalar (27. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also... Um Australien müssen wir uns keine Sorgen machn...


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Alter! I'm Ernst! Noch nie was von Schokolade, Käse und pünktlichen Zügen gehört!
> Ich meine, PÜNKTLICHE ZÜGE!


Ich mag lieber Kolumbianische Schoki 


Sowie Gouda... und Zugfahren mochte ich noch nie... verloren!


----------



## Zonalar (27. August 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich mag lieber Kolumbianische Schoki
> 
> 
> Sowie Gouda... und Zugfahren mochte ich noch nie... verloren!



Ich schlage dich mit präziser Konfusion!
*Benji9 setzt Konfusion ein*
[media]dDgk2YMzGpY[/media]


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Naja aber was soll man auch gegen die Schweizer haben... Die Ösis sind doch die schlimmen...

Allein schon sprachtechnisch... Da könnten 10 Schweizer im tiefsten schwiezer-dütsch (oder wie immer ihr das schreiben mögt ^^ ) auf mich einreden das wär nich so das Ding, aber ich könnte keinem Ösi auch nur eine Stunde lang zuhören...


----------



## Zonalar (27. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja aber was soll man auch gegen die Schweizer haben... Die Ösis sind doch die schlimmen...
> 
> Allein schon sprachtechnisch... Da könnten 10 Schweizer im tiefsten schwiezer-dütsch (oder wie immer ihr das schreiben mögt ^^ ) auf mich einreden das wär nich so das Ding, aber ich könnte keinem Ösi auch nur eine Stunde lang zuhören...



Schwiizerdütsch

der link funzt nicht, oder? .____.


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Hm ok fast


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich schlage dich mit präziser Konfusion!
> *Benji9 setzt Konfusion ein*
> [media]dDgk2YMzGpY[/media]



Seanbuddha setzt Missingno ein!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (27. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich schlage dich mit präziser Konfusion!
> *Benji9 setzt Konfusion ein*
> [media]dDgk2YMzGpY[/media]



benji du hast http://www.youtube.com/watch?v= vergessen ^^


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich mochte ihn auch lieber ._. Jetzt hat er diese blöde Sowjetschlampe



Und kannst der Sowjetbitch hinten dran lecken du Lappen.

Weiss einer wo man die Freedom Hero Edition für AC III vorbestellen kann?


----------



## Zonalar (27. August 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> benji du hast http://www.youtube.com/watch?v= vergessen ^^


Ich habs in *media* eingebettet!


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und kannst der Sowjetbitch hinten dran lecken du Lappen.



Gerne, sag ihr sie soll sich bücken!


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

Trance - einfach geil zum chillen ...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. August 2012)

in media kommt aber auch der ganze link






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iq6Uq2HXrg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (27. August 2012)

gamestop zum bsp 

http://www.gamestop.de/PC/games/22385/assassins-creed-3-freedom-edition-exklusiv-bei-gamestop

amazon und co haben nur die join or die edition


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

War klar das der kommt du alter Schu**********


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Lappen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (27. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Unsere Freiheit kriegt ihr niemals!!1!


Sie mögen uns das Leben nehmen, aber niemals nehmen Sie uns unsere Freiheit!!!


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

Danke dir^^ Bei ubi kam ich nicht rein :<

Irgendwie ubi swiss shop. Zu was gehörst du Germany France Italy. SCHWEIZ DU PENNER. *Germany anklick* Nix passiert. yay ._.

@olli
Ich hab schon Lappen gesagt bevor Schwulien damit anfing. Also habe ich noch den Platinstatus im Lappen-sagen.


----------



## Zonalar (27. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TgMb9pEMqD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hey guyz, i found the Internet!


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=opsC7UG5siI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> @olli
> Ich hab schon Lappen gesagt bevor Schwulien damit anfing. Also habe ich noch den Platinstatus im Lappen-sagen.



Lustiger Weise hab Lappen vor 2 Jahren benutzt & das war für uns das coolste Wort der Welt jetzt finde ich es albern & irgendwie traurig.


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2012)

Mir fiel die Löschung auch net leicht.


----------



## Arosk (27. August 2012)

Was für ne Löschung?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mir fiel die Löschung auch net leicht.



Suddenly...ZAM


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Suddenly...ZAM



badum tsch


----------



## Zonalar (27. August 2012)

Hab grad alle Threads durchsucht und mir ist nichts aufgefallen...
das heisst Zam hatn guten Job gemacht!
Aber der JesusHitler Comic is immer noch drin :7


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

der Comic ist aber auch geil


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LJtb69Zy1Fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das als 10h Version...


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mir fiel die Löschung auch net leicht.



Er spricht in Rätseln!!!


----------



## Zonalar (27. August 2012)

Ich habe plötzlich das dringende Gefühl FL studio anzuschmeissen und ein crappy Beat drauf zu packen!


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> der Comic ist aber auch geil






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Samuel L. Jackson > Jesus


----------



## Zonalar (27. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOW we're talking!


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> NOW we're talking!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2012)

Morgan Freeman ist der einzig wahre Gott! Kniet nieder ihr Ketzer!


----------



## Zonalar (27. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> BILD



Still ok with this.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Still ok with this.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (27. August 2012)

I Really like his mane.

oh und btw. Ich habe Portals gefunden.
mit Ponies... 8D
[youtube]i5f7zzkX1Nc[/youtube]

Oh god the evil links never works...


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> I Really like his mane.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (27. August 2012)

As far as i know it's still pretty close to the original.
At least for the AK-47 Part.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> As far as i know it's still pretty close to the original.
> At least for the AK-47 Part.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Hat jemand ne Idee warum mein Headset scheinbar insofern im Arsch is, dass ich zwar normal Musik hören kann, aber mein Sound bei allem anderm nur ganz leise ist und ich Störgeräusche höre?

Also beispielsweise nen Film guck, ein Spiel an mach etc... Aber wenn ich Musik abspiele is alles ganz normal?

Hatte gestern sowas wie einen Wackelkontakt am Kabel und es jetzt nochmal probiert jetzt fällt mir das erstmal auf o.O


Edit: Hab mal stinknormale Stereokopfhörer vom MP3-Player drangehängt da is alles normal... komisch...
Betrifft wohl nur Gewisse Tonspuren bei Musik ist die Stimme auch extrem leise...


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee warum mein Headset scheinbar insofern im Arsch is, dass ich zwar normal Musik hören kann, aber mein Sound bei allem anderm nur ganz leise ist und ich Störgeräusche höre?
> 
> Also beispielsweise nen Film guck, ein Spiel an mach etc... Aber wenn ich Musik abspiele is alles ganz normal?
> 
> ...



Denke mal das die Kopfhörermagneten schrott sind....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (27. August 2012)

Sehr seltsam ...

Ich habe keine Ahnung und verweise deshalb mal an die Anhänger der HiFi-Religionen HiFi-Experten.

Übrigens, habt ihr schon das neue vergoldete Kabel für 10000 Euro gesehen, das einen hervorragenden Klang hat? Durch die Netzstruktur werden die Schallwellen viel besser übertragen!


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

Ich warte auf die Platin-Version... 


Hm ich würde ja jetzt mal Treiber neu installieren und so, aber wenn ich ich meine kleinen Kopfhörer dran stecke is es ja auch normal...
Das mein Medusa ohne Fremdeinwirkung einfach so kaputt geht wäre aber auch komisch. Ich hab irgendwie schon gedacht das er mir da irgendwie 5.1/ 7.1 Sound darauf simulieren will obwohl es nur normal Stereo is, aber das glaub ich jetzt auch weniger...
Ich installiere mal die Sound-Treiber neu... Bevor ich mir ein neues kaufe is das wohl die bessere Lösung...

Ansonsten Logitech G35 ich kommeeee!


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Übrigens, habt ihr schon das neue vergoldete Kabel für 10000 Euro gesehen, das einen hervorragenden Klang hat? Durch die Netzstruktur werden die Schallwellen viel besser übertragen!



Das ist vollkommen Hirnrissig und nicht Messbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. August 2012)

Leute it's time to DIE.... in laughter




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O0qYF7p3z8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so endet die Geschichte. Was lernen wir daraus?


----------



## Zonalar (28. August 2012)

Gott hatn Afro?


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gott hatn Afro?


Und du solltest niemals seine GOTTVERDAMMTEN FRÜCHTE UND SEINE AK-47 ANFASSEN!


----------



## Zonalar (28. August 2012)

Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass er einen Afro hat.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass er einen Afro hat.



Hat er auch.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. August 2012)

nabend.

geiler comic btw.

Hab auch einen. Falls wer Langeweile hat. ^^



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (28. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das ist vollkommen Hirnrissig und nicht Messbar.


Quatsch. Seit ich so ein Kabel zu Hause habe, kann ich viel besser schlafen, weil keine Nebenschallwellen vom Kabel eingefangen und nachts wiedergegeben werden. Außerdem habe ich jetzt keine Probleme mehr mit den Frequenzbandscheiben. Und das Tieftonbrennen wurde durch das Kabel auch stark reduziert.


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

Hm komisch, also am Treiber lag es nich... Ich geh einfach mal davon aus das ich mir irgendwie mein Kabel gefetzt habe als ich Samstag nacht nachm Stadion besoffen hier rumgeeiert bin... 
Egaaaal wird halt ein neues gekauft, ich hab´s ja...

Mago wo hast du das denn gekauft das Kabel ich muss sowas auch haben... Ich würde das aber auf Raten abstottern, ich kann mich ja dann im Notfall damit erhängen falls ich nicht mehr zahlungsfähig sein sollte... 


BTW: Expandables 2 ist nüchtern doch nicht ganz so mies wie ich dachte, aber halt trotzdem recht flach logischerweise... Aber macht gut Plitsch Platsch mit den Birnen...
Headshooootshoootshoot


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> nabend.
> 
> geiler comic btw.



Danke *verbeug*


----------



## win3ermute (28. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> das Tieftonbrennen



Das wird bei der Anlagenzusammenstellung immer wieder vernachlässigt - geübte Ohren hören das sofort! Ich werde das Kabel als Netzwerkkabel nutzen zwischen Mediaplayer und PC - da kommt sogar die Frau aus der Küche gerannt, weil sie sofort hört, wieviel besser das klingt!


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> da kommt sogar die Frau aus der Küche gerannt, weil sie sofort hört, wieviel besser das klingt!



*Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott* *Oh mein Gott*


haha xD


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fh8qYlPtQzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (28. August 2012)

Nein - ich klicke nicht auf den 1 Stunden link <.<


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

Sean du kannst J.D. doch live hören, oder in knapp 10 Minuten sogar im TV sehen, wozu jetzt noch YouPoop?


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Sean du kannst J.D. doch live hören, oder in knapp 10 Minuten sogar im TV sehen, wozu jetzt noch YouPoop?



Macht Sommerpause bis zum 3ten.


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

Oh verstehe, du bist auf Entzug und brauchst deine tägliche Dosis DomiNan alles klar


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Oh verstehe, du bist auf Entzug und brauchst deine tägliche Dosis DomiNan alles klar



:3
Hab ja schon mitgeteilt warum ich Domian höre^^


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

Ja haste, hab ich früher wie gesagt auch regelmäßig... Hab mir das sogar aufgenommen weil ich nachts immer arbeiten war... ^^

Kann da noch die Lateline empfehlen, den Radiotalk... Allerdings nur Donnerstags oder Mittwochs ist auch noch ok... Auch manchmal ganz lustig


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. August 2012)

1h? die uhr guckt mich jetzt schonwieder so böse an meint ich sollte mal schlafen gehen


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

Nein auf keinen Fall, wenn du das jetzt tust denkt die, die kann das immer mit dir machen!


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> 1h? die uhr guckt mich jetzt schonwieder so böse an meint ich sollte mal schlafen gehen



Mach doch iwas anderes was von der Uhr ablenkt. Ich fang grad mit RP an^^


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

Spiel doch ein bisschen an dir rum oder so...

Das macht Sean bestimmt auch bei seinem RP


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das macht Sean bestimmt auch bei seinem RP



 das ist ganz normales RP...


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

Jajajaaaaa 

Vorher mit den schmutzigen Domian-Geschichten in Stimmung gebracht und so 


Ich muss sagen mein Expandables 2 Ersteindruck war doch falsch, dass hab ich in meinem Zustand alles nich mehr so gepeilt anscheinend...
Hat echt ein paar echt witzige Stellen, doch keine 4/10, eher so eine 7,5-8/10


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Jajajaaaaa



Idiot^^


----------



## Arosk (28. August 2012)

ich hab keine milch mehr


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich hab keine milch mehr



Dann kauf dir welche?


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

Da stellt sich mir eher die Frage wozu du jetzt Milch brauchst? Habt ihr keine 24h Tankstellen?

Andererseits, so wichtig wird´s ja kaum sein, is ja kein Bier...


Naja wie auch immer ich mach mich lang, morgen um früh um 7 bimmelt....	die Kirche nebenan da werd ich kurz wach bevor ich weiterschlafen kann 

Gute Nacht Buffed, gute Nacht John Boy!


----------



## Arosk (28. August 2012)

wir haben nicht mal mcmatsch die 24h aufhaben

ich wollte eigentlich nen dicken trinken.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> wir haben nicht mal mcmatsch die 24h aufhaben
> 
> ich wollte eigentlich nen dicken trinken.



Wtf ist "nen dicken"


----------



## Arosk (28. August 2012)

ein kaba


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> ein kaba



Oh jo, nen Kaba wäre jetzt echt nicht schlecht. Wenn du keine Milch hast, zapf dich doch einfach selbst an


----------



## Arosk (28. August 2012)

die milch die ich produziere schmeckt mir nicht ganz


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

Tja, dann wirste wohl das trockene kabapulver schlucken müssen^^


----------



## Arosk (28. August 2012)

scheinen wohl alle weg zu sein... der fluch der mittagsschicht


----------



## Magogan (28. August 2012)

Hi, bei mir funktioniert mal wieder gar nichts - zumindest die Technik geht nicht richtig teilweise.


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

Wieso Mago, was los?





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wo isn die Sahnebuddah heude ?


Vielleicht kommt er heute lieber nicht online, weil er noch ganz wund untenrum is von dem ganzen "RP" gestern Nacht in WoW


----------



## H2OTest (28. August 2012)

wer hat lust mit mir shika und reflöxchen mw3 zu spielen? einfach h2otest bei steam hinzufügen


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

Wenn ich nicht arbeiten würde und so grotten schlecht im mw3 wäre....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2012)

internet is gone...

bin mit dem handy on, wie das suckt D:


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht arbeiten würde und so grotten schlecht im mw3 wäre....



Ich bin auch nicht besser


----------



## Konov (28. August 2012)

Wer arbeitet abends um halb 10 mit Internetanschluss? ^^

Achja guten Abend


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

Ich bleib da lieber bei CS-S Gungame oder bei dem neuen CS.... weiß nicht mehr wie das heißt.... da weiß ich wenigstens warum ich tot bin und wer es war.


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2012)

24 Stunden Kundendienst z.B. ^^


----------



## Magogan (28. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wieso Mago, was los?


Internet geht immer noch nicht und ich muss weiterhin über mein Handy surfen. Außerdem schnarrt mein Ton (siehe Technik-Forum).


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wer arbeitet abends um halb 10 mit Internetanschluss? ^^



Dafür gibt es viele Möglichkeiten.... Handy? Laptop mit Handy? Tablet usw. 
und dann wären dann noch die super schlauen möchte gern IT Menschen die so was ermöglichen.



Reflox schrieb:


> 24 Stunden Kundendienst z.B. ^^



Kundendienst ... nein....


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wer arbeitet abends um halb 10 mit Internetanschluss? ^^



Sicherheitsdienst z.B.  Naja wenn man Glück hat hehe


----------



## Aun (28. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Kundendienst ... nein....



hallo liebe liebenden, mein name ist brisko schneider. willkommen zu sextv


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Sicherheitsdienst z.B.  Naja wenn man Glück hat hehe



Auch nein... 

Ich glaube ich hab es mal in irgendeinem Thread gesagt... da gab es mal einen "Wo arbeiten ihr?" So viel ich mich erinnern kann.... 
aber da habt ihr bzw. die Meisten von euch noch in die Windeln gemacht .... nicht böse gemeint.  solange ist es her


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Auch nein...



Doch doch, durchaus. Hab selber jahrelang bei nem Sicherheitsdienst gearbeitet und da hatte man an bestimmten Objekten (Pfortendienst/ Objektschutz) durchaus Internet.
Noch besser wenn man dann einen anständigen PC dort rumstehen hat und man auf der externen Festplatte spiele wie WoW, CS, etc. mitbringen kann und man eine 12 Stunden-Schicht vor sich hat...


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2012)

Sean wärmt so süße meine Füße


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2012)

Wo arbeitet ihr... hm an den erinnere ich mich noch. War der nicht gleichzeitig mit dem Peinlichsten-Thread und dem Schmerzhaftesten-Thread aktiv?^^


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

Das kann ich hier auch... wenn ich zeit zwischen drin hab....aber nicht mit Sicherheitsdienst Zutun.


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wo arbeitet ihr... hm an den erinnere ich mich noch. War der nicht gleichzeitig mit dem Peinlichsten-Thread und dem Schmerzhaftesten-Thread aktiv?^^



Das kann sein.... Doch schon solange hier das ist doch schon mindestens 3 oder 4 Jahre her.


upsssssssssssssss Doppelpost


----------



## Aun (28. August 2012)

maaaan jetzt sag es sonst gitbs tote! das dämliche gerate kann ich net mehr hören



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

Das darf ich nicht ist streng-geheim....


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

Ja wenn du Zeit zwischendrin hast du sagst es... Und wo hat man wohl mehr "Zeit zwischendrin" als im Sicherheitsdienst wenn man die ganze Nacht dumm rumhockt 

Hatte damals sogar extra nen Kabel gekauft um meine Xbox360 an den TFT dort anzuschließen... Ich glaub von den 130 Stunden Spielzeit die ich bei Oblivion hatte sind 100 davon auf der Arbeit entstanden xD


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

http://forum.buffed....mit-der-arbeit/

so hab den gefunden den Rest musst ihr selber machen.... ist aber nicht besonders schwer.

Und es sind 5 Jahre her.


----------



## Aun (28. August 2012)

und in dieser zeit hat der betrieb 100 mio miese gemacht ^^


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

Welcher Betrieb?


Ich hab aber auch ein Gedächtnis.... nur mit den Worten "Hubschrauber zum fliegen"... hab ich den gefunden


----------



## Ogil (28. August 2012)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Mache Teile die die Hubschrauber und co. zum fliegen bringen[/font]


Er verdraengt Luft? Oder er produziert warme Luft?


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

Nee nee die Teile.

Warme Luft kann ich auch produzieren... die stinkt aber.... unter Umständen...


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2012)

EmJay sitzt den ganzen Tag im Büro und lässt einen dröhnen... Wo kann ich mich dafür bewerben?


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

In 4 Jahren dann ... wenn ich meinen Techniker in der Tasche hab....


----------



## Rexo (28. August 2012)

Da Fluff is wieder da :3


----------



## Aun (28. August 2012)

emjay lässt vtc´s und vts´s zusammenschrauben ^^ immer diese maschinenbauer  *insertmaschinenbauerwitzhere*


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

Reflox was hat deine Sig eigentlich zu bedeuten... der Typ geht mir langsam auf die ..er....Der Glotzt immer so


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2012)

Rexo schrieb:


> Da Fluff is wieder da :3



yay :3

Das ist Theon Greyjoy von den Eiseninseln! Klick einfach auf die Sig 

H2O ist Dolan!


----------



## H2OTest (28. August 2012)

Ich bringe grad Reflox um


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2012)

Dolan pls :I


----------



## Rexo (28. August 2012)

Assi Boss xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPCwPJ1DoTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (28. August 2012)

das is sein ausdruck, immer dann wenn er nackte männer im schwimmbad sieht ^^


----------



## Rexo (28. August 2012)

Yay Nackte Manner xD


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

was ist los???


Alle unter 18 nicht drauf klicken!!!! Achtung Trojaner 


Spoiler



Schwulen Porno???


----------



## Rexo (28. August 2012)

_Larxene und Axel <3 

Ich muss iwan einen PS 2 Emu finden mit Bios der funzt_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HAaddA_UYnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@eMJay das is mir selbst zu viel ich mag die dinger nicht


----------



## Rexo (28. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AJAZxAASL3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

Nackte Männer? Wo?


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2012)

Ist nicht olli bei dir?


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2012)




----------



## Rexo (28. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nackte Männer? Wo?



*sabber*hinter dir!!


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

ich weiß wo es welche gibt...


----------



## H2OTest (28. August 2012)

olli und sean


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

Noch 39 Minuten


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> olli und sean







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4aLThuU008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (28. August 2012)

She told me her name was Billie Jean


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> She told me her name was Billie Jean



Billie Jean Armstrong seh ich morgen live


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2012)

Höhö davon habe ich ein T-Shirt 

Also von dem nein doch ooh ding.


----------



## H2OTest (28. August 2012)

*entengeräusch mach*


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2012)

oh Gott er ist wieder da. Wo ist sh1k4 wenn er mich beschützen sollte


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> *entengeräusch mach*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q6qHRNY7wPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (28. August 2012)

Willam da FOE!


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oXTzGQfHBFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Keinen Flugschein!


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

So ich mach hier mal alles Dicht und mach mich heim....


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> So ich mach hier mal alles Dicht und mach mich heim....



Ihren Nachtschwärmerschein bitte!


----------



## H2OTest (28. August 2012)

black and yellow?


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TWzbBlcRyhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mir ist echt langweilig xD


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=isfha6hujG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0KIqRYfyoSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nein! Doch. Ooooh!


----------



## Arosk (29. August 2012)

hey ihr dönerfische


----------



## seanbuddha (29. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> hey ihr dönerfische


Ihren Flugschein bitte!


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gi9L8Zj5LIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das wird so episch das video


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

So zuhause


----------



## seanbuddha (29. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gucke gerade Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug, der letzte Teil der Indiana Jones Reihe, und ich musste bei dieser Szene sooo lachen (Wer sie kennt weiss was ich meine)

(Habe extra diesen Auschnitt gewählt ohne das iwelche Zeichen zu sehen sind,hoffe das ist Konform)


----------



## Arosk (29. August 2012)

Das ist sowieso "konform".

lol.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das ist sowieso "konform".



Musste es dreimal Lesen bevor ich es gechekt habe


----------



## Legendary (29. August 2012)

Das schwärmen ist eröffnet ihr Lappen!


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Nabend

Das heißt es sind nicht mehr ganz 3 Stunden bis ich heim darf!!! Immer schon positiv denken


----------



## Legendary (29. August 2012)

Ach weil ich irgendwas vorher im Morgänthread gelesen hab von irgendwas Patch 5.0 und keine Fernwaffen? Kann mir das mal jemand eben zusammenfassen, spiel schon ca. 6 Monate nicht mehr.


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ach weil ich irgendwas vorher im Morgänthread gelesen hab von irgendwas Patch 5.0 und keine Fernwaffen? Kann mir das mal jemand eben zusammenfassen, spiel schon ca. 6 Monate nicht mehr.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lies die patchnotes du fauler sack


----------



## Legendary (29. August 2012)

Du kannst mich sag ich jetzt einfach mal durch die Blume.


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

öhm

Jeder hat nur noch Slots für die Waffen mit denen er auch angreift. Jäger Bogen Krieger Schwerter Mage glaube ich Zauberstab.
9 Skillpunkte die man jeweils aus 3 Skills verteilen/wählen kann alle 10 Lvl 1 Punkt oder so was in der art.
Pandas in 4 Wochen


----------



## Legendary (29. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> öhm
> 
> Jeder hat nur noch Slots für die Waffen mit denen er auch angreift.
> 9 Skillpunkte die man jeweils aus 3 Skills verteilen/wählen kann alle 10 Lvl 1 Punkt oder so was in der art.
> Pandas in 4 Wochen


Aber mit was greift dann der Hunter an? Mit seinem überdimensionierten Riesenpimmel oder wat?


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

dei mudda jung   

es gibt halt keinen fernkampfwaffenslot mehr. fernkampfwaffen sind jetzt hauptwaffen, ergo fallen die zusatznahkampfwaffen bei jägern weg


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Es gibt zb. keine Stangenwaffe mehr sondern nur noch einen Bogen


----------



## Legendary (29. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> dei mudda jung




Die ist wunderschön! 



> es gibt halt keinen fernkampfwaffenslot mehr. fernkampfwaffen sind jetzt hauptwaffen, ergo fallen die zusatznahkampfwaffen bei jägern weg



Achsoo...ok, macht Sinn. Alles noch primitiver und einfacher machen. Schön das ich nicht mehr spiele, WoW entwickelt sich immer mehr zu einem gigantischen Kackhaufen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2012)

Kennt tatsächlich keiner *Endless Space* oder zumindest nen gutes LP dazu, welches nicht von kognitiv beeinträchtigen gespielt werden?

Kann doch nicht sein...


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Kennt tatsächlich keiner *Endless Space* oder zumindest nen gutes LP dazu, welches nicht von kognitiv beeinträchtigen gespielt werden?
> 
> Kann doch nicht sein...



http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Mc8-vvR0sEY

kp ob du es kennst aber ich öl mich bei dem typen weg. katja burkhard auf männlich ^^

habe es selber noch nicht angespielt


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Was mit gerade auffällt es sind nur noch 23 Posts bzw. jetzt 22 bis ich meine 2k voll hab.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2012)

olli ist nicht da


----------



## Legendary (29. August 2012)

Gott sei Dank!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank!



ZÜGLE DEINE ZUNGE MADAME!


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

und unser schweizer rapper auch nicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Mc8-vvR0sEY
> 
> kp ob du es kennst aber ich öl mich bei dem typen weg. katja burkhard auf männlich ^^
> 
> habe es selber noch nicht angespielt


Meh, das ist aus der Alpha Version... bissl zu spät dafür, dass ich es gestern im Laden sah 


Ich will doch nur einen anständigen Einblick haben *heul*

Nach so 4X Debakeln wie Sins of a Solar Empire, Armada 2526 und Sword of the Stars 2 bin ich vorsichtig...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2012)

Ihr Banausen ihr ._.


----------



## Legendary (29. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ZÜGLE DEINE ZUNGE MADAME!



Wenn du wüsstest, was ich alles mit meiner Zunge machen kann würdest du das nicht mehr sagen. :>


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

shakira, keep your hips in balance pls ^^


----------



## Gutgore (29. August 2012)

grrr kb mehr auf zeichnen, naja draufsicht noch dann fertig AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH.


btw: nabend ^^


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

viel spass selor


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> shakira, keep your hips in balance pls ^^



but ... but my hips don't lie... :/


----------



## seanbuddha (29. August 2012)

Na Kinderchen?


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Wir haben nach 21 Uhr





Oh stimmt ja...


Ich werde alt. Ach die Zeit vergeht so schnell... Das is das Wetter... Hab ich ne Floskel vergessen?


Der neue Patch ist doch der Pre-Patch vor dem Addon, oder? Also schon das neue Talentsystem und alles halt, bis auf den neuen Content an sich, ne?

Und als Caster kann ich nur noch Zauberstäbe tragen? Keine Dolche/ Schwerter/ Streitkolben mehr? O.o


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Ja. Ja, ja, 
Ja genau


----------



## Legendary (29. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na Kinderchen?



Sagst grad du?!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Hat gerade mal eine 2x im alter und nennt uns Kinderchen


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2012)

Energiesparlampen - Pro und Contra?

Quecksilber, diffuses, verzögertest, Qualitativ minderwertiges Licht, Quecksilber, teuer, Quecksilber, welches nicht nur verdampft, wenn sie zerbricht, sondern auch so verdunstet, Schwere Vergiftungen, Haarausfall, Ausschläge?

Verbraucht weniger Energie?




Sei schlau, deck dich noch heute mit "alten" standard Glühbirnen ein, bevor sie ab Samstag nicht mehr verkauft werden dürfen


----------



## Reflox (29. August 2012)

Na ihr Lappen


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> but ... but my hips don't lie... :/



[dailymotion]x5vyuy[/dailymotion]


----------



## Legendary (29. August 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Energiesparlampen - Pro und Contra?
> 
> Quecksilber, welches nicht nur verdampft, wenn sie zerbricht, sondern auch so verdunstet,


Das belegst du bitte mit einer SERIÖSEN Quelle. Danke!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2012)

Nun sind die Refloxe und die Sahnebutta auch da


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2012)

Alles umweltfreundliche ist doof, ich bevorzuge die normalen...

Und den Strom bitte ausm Atomkraftwerk


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2012)

Sind entsprechende Hinweise auf richtiges Verhalten bei zerbrochenen Energiesparlampen vom Bundesamt für Umwelt genug?

http://www.bmu.de/pr...oc/44048.php#18




Und ja ich war grad nur faul und hab nur das gesucht  Und alles ist mir grad nur eingefallen, weil ich gemerkt habe das schon wieder Monatsende ist.


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

ich weiß noch wie wir uns mit genug von den alten lampen mit niedriger wattzahl eingedeckt haben.
die lichtverhältnisse von sparlampen gehen einem echt auf den sack, gerade die ersten 5 minuten bevor die auf temperatur kommen


----------



## Legendary (29. August 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Sind entsprechende Hinweise auf richtiges Verhalten bei zerbrochenen Energiesparlampen vom Bundesamt für Umwelt genug?
> 
> http://www.bmu.de/pr...oc/44048.php#18
> 
> ...


ZERBROCHEN heißt nicht normaler Zustand. Ich möchte eine Quelle, die belegt, dass Quecksilber auch im normalen Betrieb der Lampe verdampft.


----------



## Zonalar (29. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The internet LIES


----------



## Reflox (29. August 2012)

Also ich bin ja ganz umweltreundlich. Ich verbenne die Knochen der Tiere, die ich am Vortag erlegt habe. Hirschknochen brennen am besten.


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Hab schon seid Jahren nur noch Sparlampen im Haus. Im Flur sogar LED weil da vorher 4x 50 Watt Halogen Teile drin waren.


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

und ich esse kängurus, die furzen methanfrei!





Spoiler



*Quecksilber-Emissionen *

*Im häuslichen Bereich *
Wie alle Leuchtstofflampen enthalten Kompaktleuchtstofflampen giftiges Quecksilber. Nach der RoHS-Richtlinie gilt in der EU eine Höchstmenge von 5 mg je Lampe. Bei hochwertigen Lampen werden jedoch teilweise weniger als 1,5 mg[sup][27][/sup] eingesetzt oder Quecksilberlegierungen genutzt, um das Entweichen des Quecksilbers im Falle eines Glasbruchs zu unterbinden.[sup][28][/sup] Die genaue Menge muss gemäß der EU-Verordnung (EG) Nr. 244/2009[sup][29][/sup] angegeben werden, was bisher jedoch nur selten erfolgt.

Das Quecksilber ist hermetisch eingeschlossen und kann nur bei Glasbruch entweichen. Falls eine Lampe in geschlossenen Räumen zerbricht, kann die Quecksilberbelastung in der Raumluft auf das 20-fache des Richtwertes von 0,35 µg pro Kubikmeter steigen. Diese Gesundheitsgefährdung trifft auch all jene Personen, die im Zuge der Müllentsorgung und der Abfalltrennung mit zerbrochenen Energiesparlampen in Kontakt kommen können.[sup][30][/sup] Auf Staubsaugen ist dringlich zu verzichten, um die Gase nicht zusätzlich zu verteilen und die Atemluft zu belasten. Auf Grund des Quecksilbers und der Gefahr der Kontaminierung werden beim Bruch von Leuchtstofflampen folgende Schritte empfohlen: [sup][31][/sup] (Siehe auch [sup][32][/sup] [sup][33][/sup].)

1. Vor, während und nach der Reinigung gut lüften. Alle Personen sollten den Raum für 15-30 Minuten verlassen. Haustiere ebenfalls aus dem Raum führen. 2. Gummihandschuhe anziehen um Hautkontakt zu vermeiden. 3. Splitter und Staub auf glatten Flächen mit einem geknickten Karton aufsammeln und mit feuchtem Papier nachwischen, auf Teppichen mit Klebeband aufnehmen. 4. Alle Rückstände und Reinigungsmaterial in ein luftdichtes Konservenglas geben. 5. Glas zur Sammelstelle für elektronische Geräte oder zur Verkaufsstelle bringen.

Wenn eine Lampe zerbricht, während sie leuchtet, entweicht mehr Quecksilber in die Luft als bei einer kalten, da bei Wärme der Anteil an _gas_förmigem Quecksilber in der Energiesparlampe höher ist; in der kalten Lampe ist ein größerer Teil des Quecksilbers flüssig und haftet in kleinen Tröpfchen an den Innenwänden des Glases.[sup][34][/sup] Die Stiftung Warentest empfiehlt[sup][35][/sup] Energiesparlampen mit Amalgamtechnik und einem doppelten Hüllkolben als Schutz gegen Zerbrechen der Leuchtstoffröhre, wobei es bei der Bruchsicherheit herstellerspezifische Unterschiede zu geben scheint.[sup][36][/sup] Das hier eingesetzte Amalgam ist eine metallische, bei Zimmertemperatur feste Quecksilberverbindung, die erst im Betrieb verdampft. Zerbricht eine solche Lampe im kalten Zustand, entweicht das Quecksilber nicht in die Atemluft. Allerdings benötigen solche Lampen länger, bis sie ihre maximale Helligkeit erreichen.



^zum thema quecksilber


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2012)

Ja und sowas hol ich mir doch nich ins Haus, zumal sie noch so ein gräßliches Licht machen...


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

> Zerbricht eine solche Lampe im kalten Zustand, entweicht das Quecksilber nicht in die Atemluft. Allerdings benötigen solche Lampen länger, bis sie ihre maximale Helligkeit erreichen.


Also hab ich die besseren daheim... auch wenn es mich immer aufregt


----------



## seanbuddha (29. August 2012)

Tihihihi....
Ich liebe die neuen Mageglyphen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich bin der Herr der Schildkröten!


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

OMFG gerade leviathan durch. ich hab so nen riesen ständer: 


................,..'.'. v.'.'.,
................/.............
............../......;...;......
..... ........l........)..(.......|
..............}.......! !.....{
..............|................|
..............|..............;.l
... ...........|..............;;|
..............|.;...........;;.|
..............| .;;..........;;.|
..............|..;;.........;;.|
..............|...;;....... .;;.|...
.......(......).....;;......;;(......)
...(............)....;;...;;(. ........ .. .)
(..................)...;;.(........... .. ....)
.(...............).....;;...(.. ......... ..)
...(_____..)......;;........(...___)



selbst madame stand mit der kinnlade unten daneben


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2012)

Ich muss mich in der Tat eines der wenigen male korrigieren...

Es ist kein Ausströmendes Quecksilber im Betrieb sondern Phenol und Tuluol unter anderem.

Lustigerweise wurde es nur in einer Prüfkammer getestet und die daraus nur "abgeschätzten" und "hochgerechneten" Konzentrationen in "Real-Umgebung" nicht gesundheitsschädlich sein... aber trotzallem wurden "Empfehlungen" herausggeben, dass die Hersteller doch bitte die Konzentration dieser möglicherweise Krebserregenden Stoffe verringern mögen.

http://www.umweltbun...stofflampen.pdf


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

ach hör mich auf mit dem umweltbundesamt.....
nichtmal 5% deren mitarbeiter sind ökos. nach 10 wochen praktikum, kann man die getrost, trotz aller errungenschaften und erfolge, in der pfeife rauchen....


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich es ist egal ob es die Sparlampen, Atomkraftwerke oder Co2 ist. Irgendwas wird uns umbringen bzw. langsam töten. 

Um das zu vermeiden müssen wir alle sofort alle Autos stehen lassen, Alle Fossilen Kraftwerke abschalten. Das hat die Folgen dass keiner mehr von A nach B kommt, Fabriken schließen, arbeitslossigkeit, Wirtschaft wird es nicht mehr geben. Wir begeben 200 Jahre zurück.

Und die Wirtschaft leidet jetzt schon an dem ganzen Erneuerbaren Zeugs.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2012)

Genau, weil es auch ABSOLUT GAR KEINE Alternativen gibt 

Atomstrom, Rohöl und Kohle sind absolut und vollkommen Alternativlos!


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Es gibt alternativen nur die sind noch nicht soweit. Oder es gibt zu wenige. Und weil alles schnell schnell gehen muss wird alles mit Gewalt gemacht. Und die Steuerzahler müssen es bezahlen. Wenn genau diese Leute keine Geld mehr haben dass sie ausgeben können dann geht die Wirtschaft in den After.


----------



## Reflox (29. August 2012)

Machts wie ich. Zieht in die Wälder und erlegt Tiere. Ihr habt Essen + etwas zum heizen. Ökologischer gehts gar nicht!


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2012)

Is mir auch total egal, nach mir die Sintflut


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Schaut euch mal wie der Strompreis entsteht. 
Die Fossilen Kraftwerke zahlen Steuern die wiederum in die Erneuerbareenergie fließen damit der Strompreis nicht nach oben schießt. 

Wenn es keine Fossilen mehr gibt wer unter stützt die Erneuerbaren Kraftwerke?

Wo ist der Strompreis? bei einem Euro/KW?


Das ist ein heikles Thema ich würde sagen wir lassen das hier bevor es ärger gibt... das geht zu weit in die Politik und das will hier keiner.


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

das problem mit erneuerbaren und eben sauberen energien ist an sich eben nicht deren erzeugung. die gibt es weltweit für die gesamte menscheit genug.
das eigentliche problem sind eben konzerne, monopole, und eben selbsterhaltungstriebe, was am ende in heuschreckenähnlichen zustand enden kann.
und wie bekommt man eben die zb in brasilien, kenia oder china massiv produzierten energien in andere länder???
schaut euch doch mal das chaos hierzulande an. da regen sich kleingartenökoterroristen auf, das mehr stromleitungen von der nord/ostsee inland geführt werden.
die möglichkeiten sind längst da. um die neuen zustände zu produzieren muss die welt leider leiden, aber nur bis zu einem bestimmten grad. aber solange vorallem gier ( bringt am ende keinem schwein was, verweis auf den anfang von "mutant chronicles") auf dieser welt herrrscht, wird es das utopia alá star trek nie geben.





genug mit dem thema, wo sind eiglt die bewbz?


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MH?


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Und dann sind noch die Bürger die an einem Wochenende gegen Atomkraft demos schieben und am anderen demos gegen das Windkraftrad das am Gemeinderand gebaut werden soll.


----------



## Reflox (29. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kate upton


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Das Gesicht geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

alden, wtf? sieht aus wie meine   
nur adas gesicht ist etwas anders oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2012)

Tehehehe


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

und der keller steht etwas mehr unter wasser


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2012)

Naturrot und nicht gefärbt?


----------



## Arosk (29. August 2012)

aufgewärmte ravioli, beste in das welt


----------



## Magogan (29. August 2012)

Ach mann, das hatten wir doch schonmal: leicht helle Flecken bei schwarzem Bild auf der Leinwand. Wahrscheinlich Staub. Seltsamerweise kann ich auf der Linse vom Projektor außen keinen Staub entdecken (dann wären die Flecken aber auch dunkler und nicht heller).


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

natur. der absolute burner


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2012)

Noice man!


----------



## seanbuddha (29. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mk-FDCIoA20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Domiaaaaaaann


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

alden du solltest da mal selber anrufen, so kaputt , wie du bist, dass du domian hörst. vllt kann er dir helfen


----------



## seanbuddha (29. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> alden du solltest da mal selber anrufen, so kaputt , wie du bist,



ein Quentchen Wahrheit steckt sogar in deinem Satz.


----------



## ego1899 (30. August 2012)

Hat er doch schon, er war doch damals der mit dem Daunenjacken-Fetisch oder etwa nicht...? o.O


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2012)

Ich hab noch nie bei Domian angerufen O_o


----------



## Reflox (30. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nxIMzSjunE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (30. August 2012)

Ich hab einmal angerufen vor ein paar Jahren um ihn zu verarschen und dann kam ich sogar dran und hab gesagt bekommen man würde mich gleich durchstellen, aber dann hab ich abgebrochen weil ich mir gar nix überlegt hatte...
Das war so überraschend, damit hatte ich nich gerechnet


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich hab einmal angerufen vor ein paar Jahren um ihn zu verarschen und dann kam ich sogar dran und hab gesagt bekommen man würde mich gleich durchstellen, aber dann hab ich abgebrochen weil ich mir gar nix überlegt hatte...
> Das war so überraschend, damit hatte ich nich gerechnet



Das finde ich total bescheuert... Idiot.


----------



## Reflox (30. August 2012)

BITCH FIGHT BITCH FIGHT! Aun, Benji holt schonmal das Popcorn!


----------



## Aun (30. August 2012)

wozu? so einen troll anruf habsch auch mal gestartet. da geht einem am ende ehrlich gesagt die muffe...


----------



## ego1899 (30. August 2012)

Haha dann wäre ich jetzt in einem deiner Videos die du dir anguckst und die du hier postest und du würdest sagen "Hey hört euch den mal an" und dann würd ich sagen "Haaaa haaa" und für dich würde eine Welt zusammenbrechen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2012)

Kennt einer einen Weg wie ich verhindern kann, dass eine Vollbild Anwendung meinen Desktop in ein Wäschekorb verwandelt (alle Symbole sind durcheinander und meist in einer Ecke zentriert)?


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2012)

Das 5.0.4. SW ist noch schöner als das 4.0.1 Sw :3

Viel mehr Npcs und Detail!
Man kann sich jetzt von einem kleinen Mädchen im Blumenladen von Blumen überschütten lassen


----------



## eMJay (30. August 2012)

Als Krieger Tank baut man kein aggro auf. -.-


----------



## Reflox (30. August 2012)

Und als Jäger haste keine Nahkampfwaffen mehr. Das Mount & Pet Fenster ist spartanisch und unübersichtlich. Mage und Warlock werfen mit Nuklearwaffen statt mit Spells um sich und das Talentsystem ist eigenartig.


----------



## eMJay (30. August 2012)

Mount und Pet Fenster hab ich noch nicht einmal gefunden.

Für was brauchst du eine Nahkampfwaffe als Jäger? Damit es schön aussieht?

Warlock macht wohl so wie ich es mitbekommen hab 100% mehr schaden 



Das ist Interessant. Wenn man auf mein Profil geht sollte ich nun 1999 Beiträge haben... es werden hier aber 

<<--- 1991 angezeigt????

Edit #3

Geht nun ins Bett 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Saji (30. August 2012)

Huuuuuunger D:


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mage und Warlock werfen mit Nuklearwaffen statt mit Spells um sich



Tihihih...
Ich Spiele seit 4 Jahren nur eine Klasse. Und rate welche.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. August 2012)

Hab grade mega Spaß den Arkanmagierguide up to date zu bringen. ^^


----------



## ego1899 (30. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Tihihih...
> Ich Spiele seit 4 Jahren nur eine Klasse. Und rate welche.



Du bist eindeutig ein Mage...

Als zweites hätte ich jetzt Schurke gesagt 


Oh voll die Zeit verpeilt, gute Nacht...


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2012)

Oh, der Herr hat sogar richtig geraten^^


Der Magier geht mal schlafen, Nachti^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. August 2012)

_darf nicht einschlafen 	..._


----------



## Aun (30. August 2012)

na ihr kotnascher


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2012)

Na ihr Natursektschlucker? xD


----------



## Magogan (30. August 2012)

Mein Internet geht wieder, mein Ton schnarrt nicht mehr und ich habe jetzt auch einen Full HD 3D Projektor bestellt  Endlich bessere Auflösung und einen hoffentlich funktionierenden Projektor - anders als mein jetziger.


----------



## Reflox (30. August 2012)

Melon!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. August 2012)

klickt mal bitte einmal für meine alte schule 

Schaukel (Recknitz)
http://www.antennemv.de/eine-grosse-neue-schaukel-fuer-den-recknitz-campus-in-laage.html


----------



## eMJay (30. August 2012)

Ich könnte mich jetzt ins Bett legen.... wenn ich dann viertel nach 12 daheim bin, bin ich hellwach.....


----------



## Magogan (30. August 2012)

Hab mal eine Frage an euch: Wenn ich einen Rechtsanwalt anrufe und ihn etwas frage, darf er mir dann dafür Kosten berechnen und Geld dafür verlangen, ohne mir vorher zu sagen, wie viel das denn kosten würde? Bzw. ohne mir überhaupt zu sagen, dass es etwas kostet?

Hab nämlich die Rechtsanwältin angerufen, bei der meine Eltern immer sind und die meinen, sie müssten dafür 150 Euro zahlen!? Das ist die Höhe der Selbstbeteiligung der Rechtsschutzversicherung meiner Eltern ...


----------



## eMJay (30. August 2012)

Hast du Rechtsschutz? Wenn ja erst die anrufen die Beraten dich und schicken dich evtl. zum Anwalt.

Ja das ist die Selbstbeteiligung. Das musst du aber nur zahlen wenn du verlierst oder ihr euch nicht einigen werdet.


----------



## Magogan (30. August 2012)

Naja, ich wollte eigentlich nur schnell aus dem Vertrag mit meinem Kabelinternetanbieter raus, weil ich verärgert war, weil das Internet 6 Tage lang nicht ging. Und da hab ich halt ein paar Fragen gestellt und eine E-Mail hingeschickt mit den AGB und der Preisliste. Aber mehr nicht.

Naja, jetzt hab ich es mir anders überlegt ... Auch weil die Telekom im Moment keine VDSL-Ports frei hat ...


----------



## eMJay (30. August 2012)

Du kommst da nicht raus. Da es jetzt wider geht. Die müssen es normal innerhalb von 2 Wochen zum laufen bringen erst dann kannst du was machen. Und da muss du den auch noch zeit geben nachzubessern.

Erst wenn die es überhaupt nicht hin bekommen. Hast du Sonderkündigungsrecht.


Ganz davon abgesehen würde ich persönlich nie wieder auf DSL wechseln wenn ich das nicht müsste. (weil Kabel z.b. nicht verfügbar)
So eine Leitung wie bei Kabel habe ich vorher noch nie gehabt und ich meine nicht die 32Mbit/s


----------



## Magogan (30. August 2012)

Naja, bei uns gibt es nur Tele Columbus als Kabelanbieter. Und die haben einen schlechten Service ... Ich kann nicht mal beim Receiver, den ich aufgrund der Verschlüsselung nehmen muss, die Sendernummern einstellen ...

Und schnelleren Upload bräuchte ich vielleicht auch mal, 1 MBit/s ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß ...


----------



## Aun (30. August 2012)

hier is ja tote hose


----------



## Olliruh (30. August 2012)

gimme bewbz


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2012)

Wir haben grad den Terrorhund Crithto in Sw gekillt 
Lvl 91 Elite Haustier das an manchen Tagen angreifbar ist und an manchen nicht. Das ding kippt selbst Dks onehit aus den Latschen, ahben 15 Mann gebraucht xD


----------



## Aun (30. August 2012)

und der doropt was?


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2012)

Nix. Garnix.


----------



## eMJay (30. August 2012)




----------



## Arosk (30. August 2012)

Für was gibts einen Preload für den WoW Patch wenn man am Patchday noch 12 GB laden muss?


----------



## eMJay (30. August 2012)

ich musste nur 450 MB laden. 

Und ohne preload 6GB.... aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher... War aufm Laptop und das stand hinter mir...


----------



## Arosk (30. August 2012)

Was lad ich dann grad bitte runter? Das übernächste Addon?


----------



## eMJay (30. August 2012)

Das weiß ich doch nicht


----------



## Aun (30. August 2012)

ehm du ldst dir nicht zufällig den kompletten client runter oder? just asking


----------



## Arosk (30. August 2012)

Kann sein das dieses komische Optmierungsprogramm einfach mal Lust hatte meine halbe Installation zu löschen. Mein Dataordner ist jedenfalls 18,8 GB groß.


----------



## eMJay (30. August 2012)

Der hat glaube ich 16GB


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2012)

Ka ich musste nur 600 mb laden^^ 

Blizz mag dich einfach nicht Arosk


----------



## Aun (30. August 2012)

lulz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (30. August 2012)

Ich habe 62% und muss noch 7.5 GB laden


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2012)

Ich Spiele schon seit gestern, weiss garnet was ihr für Probleme habt xD


----------



## eMJay (30. August 2012)

Immerhin macht der neue Loader weniger Stress mir Firewalls.... Konnte gestern nacheinander an 2 Rechnern und einem Laptop mit voller Geschwindigkeit 4,08 MB/s saugen


----------



## Arosk (30. August 2012)

Bei mir funkt mit dem neuen Launcher kein P2P mehr.


----------



## Reflox (30. August 2012)

4mb/s. Das wäre ein traum. Bei mir ist max. 1.3mb/s


----------



## eMJay (30. August 2012)

zumachen und neuladen


----------



## Aun (30. August 2012)

ich fand die loader ja immer lachhaft. hab nen aktuellen download 94,75 mb und der crap saugt mit maximal 6 mb runter lol


----------



## Arosk (30. August 2012)

Ich lad grad mit 260 kB/s


----------



## eMJay (30. August 2012)

Das kann aber am Router liegen dass er mit den vielen p2p Verbindungen nicht klar kommt. Wenn ich das updaten an zwei Rechnern gleichzeitig mache dann kommt nicht wirklich was an und hab eine Latenz von 3000.


----------



## Aun (30. August 2012)

und btw :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (30. August 2012)

Ich hab den Patch mit UMTS runtergeladen und extra dafür nochmal 5 Euro ausgegeben, um ihn nicht mit 64 KBit/s runterladen zu müssen ... Also beschwert euch mal nicht ... (Ich hab bestimmt 70 Euro Handyrechnung diesen Monat Oo)


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> 4mb/s. Das wäre ein traum. Bei mir ist max. 1.3mb/s



ARE YOU FUC...

Ich hab den mit 80-150 kb/s runtergeladen MECKER NICHT DU SCHWEIZER MIT BONZEN INET!


RAHRGH


----------



## Aun (30. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> SCHWEIZER MIT BONZEN INET!



friede den hütten, krieg den palästen!


----------



## eMJay (30. August 2012)

Was hab ich den, wenn schon Reflox mit 1,3MB/s Bonzen I-Net hat?


so macht den Laden hier dich und dunkel verschwinde anschließend pünktlich um 0:00 nach hause.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2012)

Ich habe mich ja schon zuhause immer gefreut wie ein Schnitzel wenn ich 350kb/s hatte.


----------



## Legendary (30. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hab den Patch mit UMTS runtergeladen und extra dafür nochmal 5 Euro ausgegeben, um ihn nicht mit 64 KBit/s runterladen zu müssen ... Also beschwert euch mal nicht ... (Ich hab bestimmt 70 Euro Handyrechnung diesen Monat Oo)



Du hast ja auch das Geld für einen neuen 3D Beamer, obwohl du angeblich studierst und mal gesagt hattest, dass du dir nicht mal eine Einrichtung für deine Bude leisten kannst.


Mittlerweile frage ich mich sowieso ob du doof, ein Troll oder einfach nur beides zusammen bist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2012)

Mhmm.... nichts geht darüber bei angemessener klassicher Musik irgendeinen MP Shooter zu spielen und die Leute wegzuklatschen xD


----------



## win3ermute (31. August 2012)

Och, Selor, da fallen mir gerade ein paar Dutzend Sachen ein, die darüber gehen (und 11 davon darf ich wegen Jugendschutz nicht nennen)...


----------



## Arosk (31. August 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Mhmm.... nichts geht darüber bei angemessener klassicher Musik irgendeinen MP Shooter zu spielen und die Leute wegzuklatschen xD



Ich mag auch klassische Musik.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xLb9jPuDS9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-BbT0E990IQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da ram taram taram taram tamtam


----------



## win3ermute (31. August 2012)

John Williams' Inspiration für seine musikalische Untermalung eines kaum bekannten Science-Fiction-Films:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yJQy_vtCGQ[/youtube]


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zOTj0obPx_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (31. August 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Mhmm.... nichts geht darüber bei angemessener klassicher Musik irgendeinen MP Shooter zu spielen und die Leute wegzuklatschen xD



Jepp...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nIwrgAnx6Q8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Jepp...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SALSA COOKIES

WINDMILL COOKIES

Omg das macht alles soviel sinn, ich kann nichtmehr vor lachen


----------



## win3ermute (31. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Omg das macht alles soviel sinn, ich kann nichtmehr vor lachen



Shit, ich werde das nie wieder ohne Lachen hören können


----------



## Saji (31. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> SALSA COOKIES
> 
> WINDMILL COOKIES
> 
> Omg das macht alles soviel sinn, ich kann nichtmehr vor lachen



Make room for aaaaaAAAAAAaaaaaa lovely piece of cake :3


----------



## Aun (31. August 2012)

so euer köng, darth aun der erste, bezwinger von bielefeld, verabschiedet sich von buffed. lebt wohl.   











































für mindestens 1 woche, da ich umziehe


----------



## Legendary (31. August 2012)

Wie geil ist das denn bitte.


----------



## Saji (31. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> so euer köng, darth aun der erste, bezwinger von bielefeld, verabschiedet sich von buffed. lebt wohl.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aun schrieb:


> für mindestens 1 woche, da ich umziehe






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. August 2012)

tja saji. bei mir hilft nichtmal agent orange!


----------



## win3ermute (31. August 2012)

Aber Napalm! Ist eh zu Unrecht verachtet - prima Allzweckmittel; geeignet als Klo- und Ofenreiniger und beendet auch Nachbarschaftsstreitigkeiten. Endgültig!


----------



## Saji (31. August 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Aber Napalm! Ist eh zu Unrecht verachtet - prima Allzweckmittel; geeignet als Klo- und Ofenreiniger und beendet auch Nachbarschaftsstreitigkeiten. Endgültig!



Ich mag deine Art. *g*


----------



## eMJay (31. August 2012)

geht noch eine runde zocken... wow ... cs:s oder doch cs:go.... oder doch lol.... man ich weiß es nicht


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Aber Napalm! Ist eh zu Unrecht verachtet - prima Allzweckmittel; geeignet als Klo- und Ofenreiniger und beendet auch Nachbarschaftsstreitigkeiten. Endgültig!



Sag ich auch immer! Napalm ist einfach die Lösung für alles!


----------



## Aun (31. August 2012)

ihr unterschätzt eures königs kräfte. an meiner edlen mattschwarzen rüstung von duce & giganta gleiten solche mittel wirkungsvoll ab.
wagt es nicht mich zu stürzen! sonst gibts nämlich keine spam/flame und vorallem bewbposts mehr


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2012)

Mein Freund, ich bin hier immer noch der bewbz-Master


----------



## Aun (31. August 2012)

grow some balls and hair biatch!


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

Ich übrigens auch ca. 1 Woche, ich zieh morgen auch um (Und das ist jetzt kein Witz, Aun erinnert mich grad nur daran)

Morgen früh/nachmittag bin ich noch da^^


----------



## Saji (31. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich übrigens auch ca. 1 Woche, ich zieh morgen auch um (Und das ist jetzt kein Witz, Aun erinnert mich grad nur daran)
> 
> Morgen früh/nachmittag bin ich noch da^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (31. August 2012)

Erst mal wieder im DVD-Thread auf einen kleinen Geheimtip aufmerksam gemacht. "Chronicle" nach Tipp gestern gesehen und war sehr, sehr positiv überrascht. Wenn jetzt noch "Expendables 2" am Wochenende den enthusiastischen Kritiken gerecht wird, war's eine gute Filmausbeute diese Woche...


----------



## Aun (31. August 2012)

also epx 2 lohnt mMn auf alle fälle. testosteron im übermaß, ein paar markige sprüche und sticheleien und leichen über leichen. es knall echt jede minute
ich fand ihn hammer


----------



## win3ermute (31. August 2012)

Er muß ja actionmäßig immerhin dieses Jahr gegen "The Raid" anstinken - das dürfte natürlich schwierig werden, wobei "Expendables" ja hoffentlich noch jede Menge ironische Brechung mit 'reinbringt. Problem ist, nach ein paar Kurz-Kritiken von wegen "ist alles das, was der erste Teil hätte sein sollen" sind meine Erwartungen jetzt doch wieder ein wenig höher (ich darf sowas vorher nicht mehr lesen... argh!).


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

So Kinder, ich gehe jetzt mal schlafen. Gute Nacht und träumt süß!
*Der Magier benutzt einen Manaedelstein und verschwindet im Glitzern des aufsteigenden Manas*


----------



## eMJay (31. August 2012)

Ich verschinde nun auch in mein Bett. Morgen geht die Moderensklaverei schon um 12:15 Uhr und das auch nur bis halb 7


----------



## Magogan (31. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch das Geld für einen neuen 3D Beamer, obwohl du angeblich studierst und mal gesagt hattest, dass du dir nicht mal eine Einrichtung für deine Bude leisten kannst.
> 
> 
> Mittlerweile frage ich mich sowieso ob du doof, ein Troll oder einfach nur beides zusammen bist.
> ...


Naja, ich schicke den alten Projektor zurück, bleiben also noch 400 Euro Differenz, die ich bezahlen muss. Und ich hatte erst vor ein paar Tagen Geburtstag und hab Geld geschenkt bekommen.

Und doof bin ich vielleicht, aber es hat mich halt auch ziemlich geärgert, dass mit meinem alten Projektor schon wieder ein Problem aufgetreten ist (3. Austauschgerät und 1 Reparatur, das sollte genug sein ...)

Ach verdammt, schon so spät?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. August 2012)

FÜÜÜÜÜRST


----------



## Saji (31. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> FÜÜÜÜÜRST



von Metternich Riesling Sekt


----------



## Wynn (31. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (31. August 2012)

Kennt ihr das? Man löst ein relativ großes Problem, das man hat, und kurz danach tritt das nächste auf -.-

Also ich bin heute mit einem Kumpel zum PC-Laden gefahren und auch wieder zurück. Dann hab ich aus Gewohnheit die Autotür abgeschlossen (Zentralverriegelung), als ich ausgestiegen bin (die Beifahrertür war noch offen). So weit, so gut. Dann hat aber mein Kumpel die Beifahrertür zugemacht, während zugeschlossen war. Allerdings nicht mit genug Kraft, weshalb sie so zwischen auf und zu festhing (ihr kennt das sicher). Dann hat er - schlau wie er ist - die Tür rangedrückt, damit sie richtig zu ist ...

Seitdem lässt sich die Beifahrertür von außen nicht mehr öffnen. Und wer zahlt jetzt die Reparatur?


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und jetzt alle rein hier!


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

Na Kinder?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TaL_BTE8ty8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2012)

Geht doch.

Ich bin hier raus. Ich lass Pandaria noch fertig laden. Morgen gehts mit Flöxchen - Das Spiel weiter 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OyQtQmFtZ6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Abgehn!


----------



## Legendary (31. August 2012)

Sagt ma was habt ihr mit dem Begriff Kinder zur Zeit?

Ihr seid doch selbst alles nur 18-jährige Bimpfes.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. August 2012)

Ich darf überall legal Alkohol trinken und Glücksspiele spielen, also STFU ÄÖ


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

Laut Gesetz bin ich ein junger Erwachsener^^


----------



## Olliruh (31. August 2012)




----------



## Arosk (31. August 2012)

ich mach dich total kaputt


----------



## Legendary (31. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich darf überall legal Alkohol trinken und Glücksspiele spielen, also STFU ÄÖ






Arosk schrieb:


> ich mach dich total kaputt



Jaaa...ich ernähre mich von euren Hates.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Jaaa...ich ernähre mich von euren Hates.



Kannst du dich auch von Stahl ernähren?^^


----------



## Arosk (31. August 2012)

ich bekomme keine haar am sack... mein vater meinte immer, auf stahl wächst halt nichts.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich bekomme keine haar am sack... mein vater meinte immer, auf stahl wächst halt nichts.



Also Eier aus Stahl hätte ich nicht gern.


----------



## Wynn (31. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Sagt ma was habt ihr mit dem Begriff Kinder zur Zeit?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=COAhL2tfoj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (31. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6CUhgQIMWwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (31. August 2012)

Ich kann nich mehr xD


@Arosk...der war schlecht, einfach schlecht. Das einzige was bei dir aus Stahl ist, ist die Schädelplatte die man dir einsetzen musste, dass dein erdnussartiges Gehirn nicht davonfliegt, weil es nur Luft beinhaltet.


----------



## Arosk (31. August 2012)

dingeling dong dong ding


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> dingeling dong dong ding



Tong long tong ge long

Wer kann mir sagen woher das ist?


----------



## Legendary (1. September 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Tong long tong ge long
> 
> Wer kann mir sagen woher das ist?



Nene...er klopft sich nur grad auf seine Schädelplatte, daher die Laute.


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2012)

ich kann nicht pennen, voll Moppelkotze


----------



## Legendary (1. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-umzq8p09uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sieh dir einfach das an, dann kannst du sicher schlafen.


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2012)

Ach Slendi isdt nicht so gruselig.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2012)

Ewrywun luvs Slndrmn.


----------



## Arosk (1. September 2012)

eines der langweiligsten horrorspiele die ich je gespielt habe.


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (1. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S35z2xDvKvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


SLINDERMIN


----------



## Legendary (1. September 2012)

AÖ lyks Spoderman mach mor than slndermn.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2012)

Nur die besten Sprechen Auran!

Drae, Njörd! Torin dor a Si'akir!


Jetz kommt das so doof rüber wegen AÖ's änderung xD


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. September 2012)

Seit fear 1 spiel ich keine Horrorspiele mehr. Das machen meine Nerven nicht mit.


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2012)

Ich werde alt... vor 6 Uhr von einer Party daheim... war allerdings auch öde... immerhin mal nix kaputtgemacht...


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2012)

hab ich nen Schaden oder wieso hör ich die ganze Zeit marschmusik?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xg4AHoBJgvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das hat mit Reflox Königsgrätzer Marsch erst angefangen >.<


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YEt41bYQBgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Viel besser


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2012)

Catness... in der Klassik ist Marschmusik für mich das Äquivalent zu Hip-Hop... eben unerträglich...

Erst mal mit einem tauglichen "Neo-Klassik-Marsch" gegenspülen:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWrcJnKhs7w[/youtube]

Dagegen kann John Williams einpacken!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



&#1044;&#1072; &#1090;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;&#1097;!


Bin mal Schlafen!


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2012)

Ich bin auch mal weg. Nachti!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xxCjNiaYCnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. September 2012)

Aufstehn! Kaffee is fertich!!!


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2012)

Ich könnt kotzen


----------



## Magogan (1. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wenn es erforderlich ist, zum lösen von Rechenaufgaben erstmal rechnen zu lernen, wird das wohl vorausgesetzt werden, oder? Wo liegt das Problem, sich Pascal oder Delphi zu installieren und eine der leichtesten Programmiersprachen neben VB zu lernen?


Schon klar, aber ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir nicht alles merken und in der Klausur Programme programmieren ohne Syntaxfehler usw. -.-

Abgesehen davon hat man im Studium schon genug zu tun, da ist kaum Zeit dafür, eine neue Programmiersprache so nebenbei zu lernen (dieses Semester hatten wir außerdem in einem anderen Modul Java gelernt).


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=po09lcDxXIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


@ Reflox
Mag diese mehr 

Ich hab mir in der Schweiz an nem Stand von nem Kerl in Züri nen Che Guevara aufnäher gekauft, den näh ich bald auf meine Stiefel


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2012)

Es laufen soviele mit so nem Che Guevara Aufnäher, Anstecker. T-shirt oder weiss nicht was rum und haben keine Ahnung wer das eigentlich ist.

Flöxchen will einfach nicht funktionieren


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2012)

Beruhigt es dich das ich weiss wer es war? (Wobei am Ende er einfach nur Feldherr war, was ich net so mochte >.>)


----------



## Wynn (1. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nabend dragon con ist in america also gibt es bald wieder mehr coole cosplays ^^


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2012)

Bei dir hatte ich da keine Zweifel^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bei dir hatte ich da keine Zweifel^^



Oh, danke *Knuff*


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2012)

Ich glaube Flöxchen wird ein rundenbasiertes RPG. Aus jump'n'shoot wird leider nichts :<


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2012)

Mach ZAM als Endboss! Und man soll ihn mit Sahne und Butter töten müssen xD


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2012)

Mal sehen^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GthCdusFqpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Thema: Katzen!


----------



## Edou (1. September 2012)

Sup partypeople :0


----------



## Wynn (1. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. September 2012)

Oh mein Gott, ich dachte an was völlig anderes. :< Ich dachte das sei eine Anleitung wie man einen Toaster reinigt....wie Naiv von mir. :S


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. September 2012)

ohwe der Domian wieder ^^
mich regen die Überlauf Server auf in gw2


----------



## Edou (1. September 2012)

Ah, GuildWars2...da sind alle hin verschwunden. Wie lange wird durchgesuchtet? Irgendwelche Wetten von denen ich nichts weiß, bei denen ich aber dabei sein sollte?


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mGycPE3XdIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Endlich zweite Folge da


----------



## Edou (1. September 2012)

Da fuq? ^^


----------



## Wynn (1. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EMMkIKE8nRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ist immer noch am besten ^^

und kim jong 2 ist derzeit bei Gaddafi Bass Spieler ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xoO3hoYFZz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (1. September 2012)

What the fuck? xD


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. September 2012)

boha mir ist langweilig. letzte nachtschicht. dannach erstmal 3 wochen früh.


----------



## Edou (2. September 2012)

Poor Guy. :<

Btw: Ich zieh mir grade 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6GggY4TEYbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 den shice rein...bin bei 40minuten angelangt....


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. September 2012)

Wuhu, hatte grade nen Muting Fehler. Also 1min was zu tuen.
Kennt wer gute Webseiten ohne viel Werbung mit interessanten Sachen zum lesen?
Sowas wie fefes blog. oder so. ^^ 

edit.: hab mal 4,5 stunden nyancat gehört ^^


----------



## Edou (2. September 2012)

Zieh dir den Scheiß, den ich grade im Edit geposted hab rein. Am anfang denkst du nur WTF...doch nach ner Zeit wird das zu einer Sucht. Daily dosis...check. 

/E: Ja, die Nyancat hab ich auch schon durch, aber das geht einfach viel mehr rein.


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

wtf ?

dann doch lieber 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oE8qhT-MDC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (2. September 2012)

Oh yeah, NomnomHEYHEYHEYHAYHEAYH remix! fuuuuck mein schädel


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Kennt wer gute Webseiten ohne viel Werbung mit interessanten Sachen zum lesen?



http://www.unmoralische.de/

http://fun.drno.de/txt/german/

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Hauptseite


und von nyan cat gibts nur eine gute version und zwar die hier





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8mtOdT9LBOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yitbjC6dCns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Na mit Sound ists hier schlecht. = / 

edit: danke Wrynn


----------



## Edou (2. September 2012)

Naja ich geh langsam mal ins Bett, ich "darf" an einem Sonntag um 7Uhr aufstehen.  

Achja, NOCH bin ich Schüler, NOCH darf ich über sowas Nörgeln!  

Nachti meine Buffed Schätzchen.


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

Kann jemand japanisch bzw chinesich und sagen was die uns hier verkaufen wollen ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yawyRTjgJIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (2. September 2012)

Ich kann Dir sagen dass es Japanisch ist und es 1000 Yen (ca. 10 Euro) Preisnachlass gibt.


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7LKHpM1UeDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Puddi Puddi!


----------



## seanbuddha (2. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> http://www.unmoralische.de/



Ui, Kuriose Selbstmorde


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ui, Kuriose Selbstmorde



Dein Wuchs ist hoch wie ein Palmbaum, deine Brüste gleichen den Weintrauben

 Erotik in der Bibel 

 Die Masturbation mit einem Flaschenhals kann für eine Frau lustvoll, aber auch gefährlich sein. Denn unter bestimmten Umständen entsteht beim Akt mit einer entleerten Flasche ein Unterdruck, der verhindert, dass der gläserne Penisersatz wieder entfernt werden kann. Besonders peinlich wird es, wenn die Sanitäter die Flasche nicht entfernen können (oder wollen) und die Betroffene in ein Krankenhaus einliefern. Unumgänglich wird die Einlieferung bei einem Unfall mit einer (noch verkorkten) Champagnerflasche: Denn die Unfallursache Nr.1 ist hierbei der Korken, der 'nach innen' losgeht...

Die peinlichsten
Unfälle beim Sex

Bei der selben Seite ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (2. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Die Masturbation mit einem Flaschenhals kann für eine Frau lustvoll, aber auch gefährlich sein. Denn unter bestimmten Umständen entsteht beim Akt mit einer entleerten Flasche ein Unterdruck, der verhindert, dass der gläserne Penisersatz wieder entfernt werden kann. Besonders peinlich wird es, wenn die Sanitäter die Flasche nicht entfernen können (oder wollen) und die Betroffene in ein Krankenhaus einliefern. Unumgänglich wird die Einlieferung bei einem Unfall mit einer (noch verkorkten) Champagnerflasche: Denn die Unfallursache Nr.1 ist hierbei der Korken, der 'nach innen' losgeht...



Habe ich auch schon gelesen, wusste ich aber schon vorher.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. September 2012)

Öffne Google Übersetzer.
Gib _Will Justin Bieber ever&#65279; hit puberty_ ein.
Übersetzte von Englisch in Vietnamesisch.
Kopiere den Vietnamesischen Text.
Füge ihn zum Übersetzen ein.
Wähle dieses mal von Vietnamesisch zu Englisch.



> Habe ich auch schon gelesen, wusste ich aber schon vorher.



Allgemeinbildung. Auf jeden Fall. =)


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon gelesen, wusste ich aber schon vorher.



war mir ja klar


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2012)

Irh hab es schön, ihr müsst nicht unter der Beschallung von Justin Bieber leben! Ich hab tägliuch höllische Ohrenqualen, denn entweder hört mein Bruder wieder diese so richtig nicht femiminime Musik oder skypt mit seinen geistig behinderten Freunden. Wieso geistig behindert? Also wenn ich meine Mukke voll auf drehe mit Kopfhörern und ich das Geschrei wie "NEIN NICHT GRIEFEN ARHWARGEWILHFDFSIHDBNF NARG EKGFIGDSGKUDS ALOIS WIHJFIHDVSBILDFSIHLDFIHL NEIN KREISCH RIJLQEWÖLEFW UG UG UG UGU UG"  immernoch höre, können das nur geistig behinderte oder Höhlenmenschen sein.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. September 2012)

Ich habe ein ganzes Buch von Sexunfällen. Sehr interessant zu lesen was einige da so treiben, wenn man kein eigenes hat


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

jo bei justin biber und co ist man froh das die gema den song gesperrt hat ^^

[dailymotion]xhklap[/dailymotion]

gibt ja noch dailys motion wo man noch musik hören kann wie zum bsp aqua die auf yt komplett gesperrt sind ^^




seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich habe ein ganzes Buch von Sexunfällen. Sehr interessant zu lesen was einige da so treiben, wenn man kein eigenes hat



Wenn ein Mann dem Wunsch nach Gemüse im Hintern nachgeht, sollte er unbedingt auf eines achten: die Temperatur! Mit Salatgurken oder ähnlichem Gemüse, das frisch aus dem Kühlschrank kommt, kann man sich Hämorrhoiden zuziehen.

Ein Scheidenkrampf (Vaginismus) ist nicht nur für sie schmerzhaft. Tritt er nämlich während des Geschlechtsakts auf, kann ER sein bestes Stück nicht aus IHR herausziehen. Sie bleiben so lange miteinander verbunden, bis ein krampflösendes Mittel sie erlöst.

Wenn es besonders wild zugeht, schwebt einer in Gefahr: der Penis. Ein einziger heftiger Stoß gegen den Beckenknochen Ihrer Partnerin &#8211; und schon kann es zum Penisbruch kommen. Meist knallt es dabei wie ein Peitschenhieb. Das beste Stück schwillt an und färbt sich lila. Sollte das passieren, müssen Sie sofort zum Arzt!

Etwas weniger schmerzhaft, aber ziemlich blutig ist ein Riss des Penisbandes. Ist es verkürzt, so kann es bei ruppigem Sex oder beim Zurückziehen der Vorhaut leicht einreißen. Aber der Arzt kann alles wieder in Ordnung bringen.

So sehr Sie die Natur auch lieben &#8211; lassen Sie Tannenzapfen aus dem Spiel! Ein eingeführter Zapfen quillt in der feuchten Scheide auf. Die Lamellen spreizen sich und er steckt so fest, dass er nur noch operativ entfernt werden kann.

http://www.bild.de/unterhaltung/erotik/sex/penisbruch-20-skurrile-sex-unfaelle-17860814.bild.html


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2012)

Ich bin ja Schweizer, da kann mir die GEMA auch nicht helfen. Vorallem beim Skype Problem. Ist echt nervig, wenn man den Fehler in der Codierung sucht und neben dran klingt es, als ob Ogg gerade das Rad entdeckt hat und Unga Dunga gerade ein Gorillaweibchen gesehen hat.


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. September 2012)

Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr in eurem Schlafzimmer etwas umräumen musstet und jetzt das Bett voller Krams ist? Hmm.. im Stuhl schlafen ist wahrscheinlich unbequem...


----------



## seanbuddha (2. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Wenn ein Mann dem Wunsch nach Gemüse im Hintern nachgeht, sollte er unbedingt auf eines achten: die Temperatur! Mit Salatgurken oder ähnlichem Gemüse, das frisch aus dem Kühlschrank kommt, kann man sich Hämorrhoiden zuziehen.



Na gut das ich auch sowas nicht steh


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2012)

Mein Bett ist immer voller Sachen


----------



## Arosk (2. September 2012)

bei mir liegen immer bananenschalen im bett


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

ich vermisse die eurodance welle 

viele haben sie gehasst aber sie war immer noch besser als die boybands/gangster hip hop von heute und brachte klassiker wie 

[dailymotion]x1ftqv[/dailymotion]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B1XstCH4Ft8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4hX8L4R9Yk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



dann noch culture beat, atc, aqua, captain jack, e-rotic, vengaboys, usw wie sie alle auf viva rauf und runterliefen damals als auf viva noch musik lief ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. September 2012)

> bei mir liegen immer bananenschalen im bett



bis dahin und nicht weiter. xD

In meinem Bett liegt höchstens das Telefon oder Sachen die vom Schreibtisch gefallen sind. Oder ich.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. September 2012)

Mein Pc lag mal auf meinem Bett.


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> bei mir liegen immer bananenschalen im bett



mir würden x sachen zum thema einfallen und sean noch tausend andere verbotene sachen dazu aber lassen wir lieber das ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (2. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> sean noch tausend andere verbotene sachen



Tihihhi, da hat er sogar recht.


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2012)

Tiefgekühlte Bananen...












zum Bananensplit machen! Was habt ihr wieder gedacht ihr Perverslinge?


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tiefgekühlte Bananen...



Der Vater kommt spät in der Nacht nach Hause. Da
hört er aus dem Zimmer seiner Tochter ein Stöhnen. Besorgt öffnet er leise die
Tür und muß mit ansehen, wie es sich seine Tochter mit einer Banane besorgt. Am
anderen Morgen bindet er die Banane an einem Strick fest und geht, die Banane
hinter sich herziehend, durch die Wohnung. Als die Tochter daraufhin einen roten
Kopf bekommt, fragt die Mutter, was das zu bedeuten habe. Darauf der Vater:
"Ich zeige meinem Schwiegersohn die Wohnung..."






in der usa gibts ja aufklärungsuntericht mit gemüse wie man durch kondome nicht schwanger wird

nur hat das damals alles nicht geholfen - die jugendlichen haben alles so gemacht wie ihnen erklärt wurde 

nur die lehrer dachten die jugendlichen wären schlaugenug zu wissen das das gemüse für das männliche geschlechtsteil steht so haben aber viele jugendliche immer beim sex ein kondom über den gemüse gezogen und hatten dann ungeschützten sex ^^


----------



## David (2. September 2012)

Euer schlimmster Albtraum ist zurück, niggz! 
Ich bin soooo wach.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> nur die lehrer dachten die jugendlichen wären schlaugenug zu wissen das das gemüse für das männliche geschlechtsteil steht so haben aber viele jugendliche immer beim sex ein kondom über den gemüse gezogen und hatten dann ungeschützten sex ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich gehe jetzt schlafen, gute Nacht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

warum ist die frau mit handschellen am baum gefesselt ? 

naja bin dann auch mal offline 

buffed macht wohl wieder datenbank backup ist arschlahm ^^

hier noch ein gute nacht video für sean ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SlbFgFnzRwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (2. September 2012)

spielt wer von euch planetside 2?


----------



## David (2. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4hX8L4R9Yk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Haha, die shice kenn ich noch


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2012)

Ich geh auch mal. Nachti





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=719uzFKbU2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OE3bADP8Im0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



AUFWACHEN! NACHTSCHWÄRMERZEIT! :3


----------



## Olliruh (2. September 2012)

Nabend 
Ab gleich gehts für ne Woche in die Toskana <3


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2012)

Wohin genau?

Wenn du in die Maremma gehst, kenn ich da ein paar schöne Örtchen. Gehe da sicher seit 10 Jahren schon hin :3


----------



## Olliruh (2. September 2012)

montecatini


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2012)

Ah okay, ich war bis jetzt nur mehr im Süden. Massa Marritima, Follonica so in der Gegend.


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> AUFWACHEN! NACHTSCHWÄRMERZEIT! :3







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S7a3jrClWqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lQkavREdIRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (2. September 2012)

Wüüüüääääh ich weiß gar nich ob ich schlafen oder was essen gehen soll


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

essen gehen ins restaurant/fast food ?


----------



## ego1899 (2. September 2012)

Joa irgendwo halt aber das hat sich jetzt auch erledigt, ich hab weder das eine noch das andere gemacht aus Faulheit xD

Ich geh aber glaub ich bald pennen, mir is nämlich so laaaaaaangweilig...

Ich spiele die ganze Zeit mit dem Voice Morpher vom G35 is schon lustig


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=trznXkSUa14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Muss...es...schaffen


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

youtube speichert ja inzwischen wo du bei einem video aufgehört hast ^^ 

aber da musste ja die ganze nacht bis morgen wach bleiben ^^


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2012)

Ich ziehs nicht in einem durch. Morgen nach dem aufstehen gehts weiter


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

bin mal auch off - gute nacht


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. September 2012)

hmpf schonwieder neuer tag. verdammt sei das internet!


----------



## Reflox (3. September 2012)

Ich hab schon gar keinen Bock auf heute. Und auf morgen auch nicht. Und auf übermorgen erst recht nicht. Alles vollgepumpt mit Terminen, und ich dachte ich hätte schön chillige Ferien.


----------



## tear_jerker (3. September 2012)

ich habe gerade die erste folge von The office (nach all den kommentaren auf 9gag etc) angemacht nur um zu realisieren das zur abwechslung die ammis mal was von uns nachgemacht haben. das ist stromberg in amerika


----------



## Reflox (3. September 2012)

bäm :3


----------



## Konov (3. September 2012)

Abend


----------



## Reflox (3. September 2012)

Sean und Aun sind so selbstsüchtig. Ziehen einfach um und lassen den Schwärmer leer :C


----------



## Saji (3. September 2012)

Moin!


----------



## ego1899 (3. September 2012)

Moin! ²


Warum so laaaaangweilig hier?


----------



## H2OTest (3. September 2012)

@ Sean 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7zEyqZ08Jjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (3. September 2012)

Sean und Aun sind am umziehen. Seitdem ist hier alles so ruhig :c


----------



## H2OTest (3. September 2012)

bang ae bang ae bang ae


----------



## H2OTest (3. September 2012)

bäng ae bäng ae bäng ae

hm bäng ae !


----------



## Zonalar (3. September 2012)

Gangnam Style?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1H40wUz-Fd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (3. September 2012)

Aso hab ich nich mitbekommen war das ganze WE weg...

Die ziehen beide um? Zufall oder wohnen die zusammen? 

Mir ist so laaaangweilig ich weiß nich was ich als nächstes zocken soll... HMPF!


----------



## Reflox (3. September 2012)

Wie wärs mit... Abenteuer auf dem Reiterof?


----------



## Edou (3. September 2012)

Pc neu Aufgesetzt...Check. Scheiß Viren.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. September 2012)

Gangnam Style!!


----------



## ego1899 (3. September 2012)

Gibts das denn? Ich hatte mal so ne Demo von so nem Barbie-Spiel das war voll abgefahren...

Aber nee das is mir dann doch ne Nummer zu hart 


Edit: Waaaas XCOM kommt ja erstAnfang Oktober, ich dachte Anfang diesen Monats wär Release... -.-


----------



## Saji (4. September 2012)

Käsekuchen


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Bratwurst! Mach ich glaub ich gleich...


----------



## Edou (4. September 2012)

Sup pardypeople


----------



## Wynn (4. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Käsekuchen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Bratwurst und Bratkartoffeln verspeisbar in T minus 3 Minuten!


----------



## Edou (4. September 2012)

Du Ego, du! :<


----------



## Saji (4. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wrynn... wat r u doin? wrynn... STAHP


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Du Ego, du! :<



Ich ess eigentlich nur aus Langeweile ^^ Steht euch ja auch frei 

Mein Nachbar wird sich besonders freuen. Ich war nicht nur total laut, nein der ganze Mief vom braten zog schön in sein offenes Schlafzimmerfenster


----------



## Edou (4. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich ess eigentlich nur aus Langeweile ^^ Steht euch ja auch frei
> 
> Mein Nachbar wird sich besonders freuen. Ich war nicht nur total laut, nein der ganze Mief vom braten zog schön in sein offenes Schlafzimmerfenster



 Nicht nur Egoistisch sondern Fies....gefällt mir....muaahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Tja was sein muss, muss sein...


Maaaaan jetzt kann ich kein Verdauungsschläfchen machen weil hier seit ner halben Stunde oder so so ein blöder Polizeiheli kreist wie nervig...
Nice timing


----------



## Edou (4. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Tja was sein muss, muss sein...
> 
> 
> Maaaaan jetzt kann ich kein Verdauungsschläfchen machen weil hier seit ner halben Stunde oder so so ein blöder Polizeiheli kreist wie nervig...
> Nice timing



Polizei Heli? Cool...würd mich nicht kratzen. Musik an und naaaacht.


----------



## Saji (4. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Tja was sein muss, muss sein...
> 
> 
> Maaaaan jetzt kann ich kein Verdauungsschläfchen machen weil hier seit ner halben Stunde oder so so ein blöder Polizeiheli kreist wie nervig...
> Nice timing



Haben wohl deine Flatulenzen einen Großeinsatz ausgelöst, hmm?


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Haha nee mein Nachbar hat die bestimmt angerufen 

Neee ich bin leider gestraft mit Schlafstörungen, bzw. nem ziemlich leichten Schlaf.


Ich bin kürzlich wach geworden weil mein Handy vibriert (ja vibriert!) hat. Es lag im Wohnzimmer, ich im Schlafzimmer...
Ich werde auch wach wenn draußen mal ein Kläffer bellt zum Beispiel. Bei mir kann überhaupt niemand durch den Raum schleichen ohne das ich das merke...

Ich könnte also weder bei dem Helikopterlärm, der Musik oder nem laufendem TV pennen, es sei denn ich schieß mich richtig ab alkoholtechnisch... ^^


----------



## Edou (4. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Haha nee mein Nachbar hat die bestimmt angerufen
> 
> Neee ich bin leider gestraft mit Schlafstörungen, bzw. nem ziemlich leichten Schlaf.
> 
> ...



Uh...arme socke. Bei Musik oder so penn ich wie Relaxo. Sobald aber jemand ins Zimmer läuft, ist es als würde man die Flöte spielen. Da werde ich auch sofort wach.


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Tja gibt ja Tabletten aber versuch das halt zu vermeiden die regelmäßig zu nehmen... ^^


----------



## Wynn (4. September 2012)

Pudding Girls


----------



## Reflox (4. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Pudding Girls





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2012)

Papa ist zu Hause


----------



## H2OTest (4. September 2012)

dann her mit meinem Taschengeld!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2012)

Mach es so wie jedes Kind in deinem Alter, farme Gold und verkauf es...


----------



## Reflox (4. September 2012)

This was a fucking nightmare source ;_;


----------



## H2OTest (4. September 2012)

dann klau ich lieber 5. klässlern ihr essensgeld ...


----------



## Magogan (4. September 2012)

Hinweis 813 - Auf diesem Kanal wird zurzeit nicht gesendet.

Dafür zahle ich also 20 Euro im Monat an meinen Kabelnetzanbieter ...

Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender funktionieren seltsamerweise, nur die privaten nicht ... Verdammt, ich will The Big Bang Theory gucken ...

Jetzt sehe ich bei ProSieben HD ein extrem gestörtes Bild von ZDF HD ...


----------



## Reflox (4. September 2012)

Ich habe gerade mein eigenes Trash Spiel erstellt. Und das in einer Stunde!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (4. September 2012)

Und was muss man in dem Spiel machen?


----------



## Reflox (4. September 2012)

Ist eigentlich das gleiche Prinzip wie das Scary Maze. Bei mir muss man Geister fangen und dann springt dir ein Monster mit Geschrei ins Gesicht.


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hinweis 813 - Auf diesem Kanal wird zurzeit nicht gesendet.
> 
> Dafür zahle ich also 20 Euro im Monat an meinen Kabelnetzanbieter ...
> 
> ...



Mago irgendwie hast du im Moment scheinbar mit allem was die Technik betrifft irgendwie Unglück, kann das sein? 

Erst dein Internet, dann deine Tonprobleme, jetzt das... Hab ich was vergessen? xD


----------



## Konov (4. September 2012)

Nabend zusammen


----------



## Magogan (4. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Mago irgendwie hast du im Moment scheinbar mit allem was die Technik betrifft irgendwie Unglück, kann das sein?
> 
> Erst dein Internet, dann deine Tonprobleme, jetzt das... Hab ich was vergessen? xD


Helle Flecken bei schwarzem Bild - Projektor kaputt (behoben: neuer Projektor)
Beifahrertür ließ sich nicht mehr von außen öffnen (behoben)
eBay fehlerhaft: die haben mir 1,50 € für ein Bilderpaket berechnet, das ich nicht ausgewählt habe (was mir auch am Telefon als Fehler auf der Seite bestätigt wurde) ... Ich konnte es nicht mal aus- oder abwählen, weil die Option nirgendswo zu finden war ...

Man hatte mir auch versprochen, die 1,50 € gutzuschreiben, aber die Rechnungsabteilung hat mir dann geschrieben, dass das nicht geht -.-

Fernsehen geht übrigens wieder


----------



## Saji (4. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hinweis 813 - Auf diesem Kanal wird zurzeit nicht gesendet.
> 
> Dafür zahle ich also 20 Euro im Monat an meinen Kabelnetzanbieter ...
> 
> ...



Herzlich willkommen bei Kabel Deutschland. Im Zuge der Aufbereitung der HD-Sendevielfalt wurde von Sonntag auf Montag etliche Sender verschoben um Platz für die HD Sender zu schaffen. Du musst einfach nur einen neuen Sendersuchlauf starten.


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir irgendwelchen neuen technischen Anschaffungen in naher Zukunft erstmal verkneifen, dass is ja nich normal


----------



## Magogan (4. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen bei Kabel Deutschland. Im Zuge der Aufbereitung der HD-Sendevielfalt wurde von Sonntag auf Montag etliche Sender verschoben um Platz für die HD Sender zu schaffen. Du musst einfach nur einen neuen Sendersuchlauf starten.


Hat ja die ganze Zeit funktioniert und dann für 10 Minuten oder so nicht ... Passiert öfters mal, dass für ein paar Minuten kein oder nur ein sehr schlechtes Signal ankommt ...


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen bei Kabel Deutschland. Im Zuge der Aufbereitung der HD-Sendevielfalt wurde von Sonntag auf Montag etliche Sender verschoben um Platz für die HD Sender zu schaffen. Du musst einfach nur einen neuen Sendersuchlauf starten.



Ich brauch für den Digital-Scheiss ne Smartcard -.-


----------



## Magogan (4. September 2012)

Ich auch ... Ich muss wegen der Verschlüsselung sogar einen HD-Receiver mieten ... Und der ist echt scheiße ... Kein zeitversetztes Fernsehen, keine Möglichkeit, etwas aufzunehmen, kein 1080p (nur 1080i), ...

Letzteres ist besonders lustig, denn wenn ich die in SD aufgezeichnete und vom ZDF von 625i (PAL-Auflösung in Deutschland laut Wikipedia) auf 720p umgerechnete heute-show gucke, wandelt sie der Receiver in 1080i um und mein Projektor gibt es dann in 1080p aus ...


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Ich nich


----------



## Konov (4. September 2012)

Isch brauch überhaupt ken Fernsehen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Ich auch nich... Aber man will es ja einfach nur haben, nicht nutzen... 
So wie bei nem superteuren Handy oder nem schnellen Sportwagen...

Naaaacht Konov


Edit: Grad mal Syndicate installiert. Is das was? Oder kann ich´s gleich wieder löschen?


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2012)

Ich brauch den Fernseher nebenbei - vor allem Serien


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Hm naja ich brauche ihn zum Licht spenden weil das sonst so dunkel ist in meinem Keller aus dem ich nie raus komme


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Falscher Thread das 2. mal heute... -.-


----------



## Saji (5. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hat ja die ganze Zeit funktioniert und dann für 10 Minuten oder so nicht ... Passiert öfters mal, dass für ein paar Minuten kein oder nur ein sehr schlechtes Signal ankommt ...



Achso, na dann.  Ich hab das normale Kabel Digital Home. ARD und ZDF gibts in HD und alles andere reicht mir in normaler Auflösung. Schaue eh hauptsächlich nur Animax, History (besonders wegen Ancient Aliens *g*) und TNT Serie. Auf Free TV läuft ja nur Müll a la Frauentausch, Verklag mich doch oder Laienschauspieler im Brennpunkt. >_>


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Naja was bei den Digitalen halt ganz gut ist sind diverse Doku- bzw. Nachrichtensender. Für andere sicher auch noch interessant sind Sender für Serien wie Fox oder anderen Kram... Ansonsten ist da halt auch viel Schrott dabei...
Aber ARD & ZDF in HD ist halt schon nice allein wegen der EM/WM, wenn man das erstmal gewohnt ist bekommt man echt Augenkrebs von den "normalen" Programmen...


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Jetzt spiel´ ich schon Pokerstars so langweilig is mir...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. September 2012)

erster.

wow ist doof. ich will doch einfach nur nen raid finden. ;(


----------



## Reflox (5. September 2012)

Ich habe noch nie richtig geraidet in WoW und spiele seit Ende classic/Anfang tbc


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. September 2012)

spiele seit release und hab eigendlich immer geraidet. find nur grad keine grp. ^^


----------



## Reflox (5. September 2012)

Ich geh jetzt Fossilien farmen :3


----------



## Legendary (5. September 2012)

Ich hör eigentlich nicht mehr sooo viel Techno wie früher aber das hier ist einfach nur der Hammer *_*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jRDeo1Vvf04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (5. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w0BQcmGCOEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



That's the shit!


----------



## Konov (5. September 2012)

Abend!


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Du magst keinen Käse außer auf Pizza?
> 
> Ich muss mein Mongo erweitern auf Supermongo. :>



Käse, das wohl widerlichste Lebensmittel was es gibt. Ich könnte ne Laktoseintoleranz haben und würd´s gar nich merken 

Und BAAAAAM


----------



## Reflox (5. September 2012)

yeah ein Käsehasser! 
Flosse! o/


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> yeah ein Käsehasser!
> Flosse! o/



Flosseeee \o

Wird sind nicht allein, zusammen sind wir stark! \o/\o/

Käsehasser aller Welt, vereinigt euch! \o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/


Gib Käse keine Chance!
Keine Macht dem Käse!


----------



## Legendary (5. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> yeah ein Käsehasser!
> Flosse! o/



Ich lasse mich scheiden.


----------



## Reflox (5. September 2012)

Du Schwein hast mich sowieso mit Olli betrogen!


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Wie kann man denn mit jemandem zusammen sein, ohne vorher die berühmte Käsefrage geklärt zu haben?


Magst du Käse? Und wenn ja, wie viele?


----------



## Legendary (5. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du Schwein hast mich sowieso mit Olli betrogen!



Wie bitte? Sollen wir nen öffentlichen Rosenkrieg austragen?


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Puh nach 1. Drittel schon satt, dass hat sich gelohnt 


Ach ja und um nochmal auf den Käse zurückzukommen...



> Als *Käse* bezeichnet man das Abfallprodukt eines Abfallproduktes der Kuh. Käse wird in einem aufwändigen Verfahren gewonnen, indem man die Löcher aus dem Emmentaler herausschneidet. Käse wird gern geredet oder geschrieben (z.B. hier) und für viele ist er ein Vorbild.
> "Da kann man sich eine Scheibe von abschneiden."


----------



## Reflox (5. September 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Sollen wir nen öffentlichen Rosenkrieg austragen?



Ja damit jeder weiss, dass man dir nicht vertrauen kann!


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (5. September 2012)

gehts hier immer so ab? ^^


----------



## Reflox (5. September 2012)

ABGEHN FREUNDE JETZT IST AUSNAHMEZUSTAND! KLATSCH AUF DEN *RSCH VON DER BRAUT WENN DU MUT HAST!

Das ist eigentlich schon fast totenstille verglichen zur Normalaktivität hier


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Meistens ja... 

Ist eigentlich mehr so ein privater Chat von 5-6 Chaoten den halt unbedingt jeder lesen sollte und daher in der öffentlich ausgetragen wird... 
Aber von denen sind die meisten halt nich hier ^^
Hier wird leider viel zu wenig über wichtige Dinge gesprochen. Wie Käse zum Beispiel!


----------



## Reflox (5. September 2012)

Käse ist unwichtig! Er schmeckt nur auf einer Pizza oder in einem Käse-risotto!


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (5. September 2012)

käse...was für ein käase ^^


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Käse generell...

Schon der Geruch von Überbackenem, Lasagne oder so, wüüüääähhh

Am schlimmsten fand ich mal diese Werbung mit diesem Tischdingens mit diesem Schmelzkäsedingens wo diese Alte dann noch ihr Brot in diese widerliche Tunke hält einfach aaaabartig...


Boah bei Pokerstars geht ma wieder gaaaar nix.

Ich glaub ich installier gleich mal Mass Effect 3


----------



## Legendary (5. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Puh nach 1. Drittel schon satt, dass hat sich gelohnt
> 
> 
> Ach ja und um nochmal auf den Käse zurückzukommen...



Uuuh...was besseres als Stupidedia zitieren ist dir nicht eingefallen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. September 2012)

Narren...

Ein wunderbares stück mittelalten Goudas... mhmmm... ein Gedicht auf der Zunge!

Und Spaghetti ohne frisch geriebenem Parmesan ist nicht auszuhalten!


----------



## Magogan (5. September 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Uuuh...was besseres als Stupidedia zitieren ist dir nicht eingefallen?


Das ist nicht aus Stupidedia. Dafür ist Stupidedia zu seriös. Das muss aus diesem komischen Wikipedia sein, was ja eine Parodie auf die Stupidedia ist.


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (5. September 2012)

das war keine frage sondern ein witz

käse...was für ein käse (schmarn blödsinn etc)


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Achsoooo... ja wir reden auch nur Käse hier also egal ^^

Ja ganz genau, so is es, Wikipedia, diese lustige Version halt vom Original halt 

Ach ja und Nudeln mit Käse lass ich zurück gehen, kann ich einfach nich essen... ^^


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (5. September 2012)

werd ich ja merken ^^


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

So gerade am Mass Effect 3 installieren weil ich beim Poker mein ganzes Geld verloren hab 

Hoffentlich taugt das auch was...


----------



## Magogan (5. September 2012)

Wenn ich mich nicht bald rasiere, muss ich irgendwo Linux installieren ...

Fragt mich nicht, wie ich da gerade drauf komme ...

Da fällt mir ein, dass ich auch mehr Sport machen sollte ...


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Lol? xD 

Aber hat was  Auch wenn ich es irgendwie nich verstehe... Aber das is wohl der Sinn des ganzen, oder?


----------



## Magogan (5. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Lol? xD
> 
> Aber hat was  Auch wenn ich es irgendwie nich verstehe... Aber das is wohl der Sinn des ganzen, oder?


Tja, Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Reflox (5. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Und, schon gemacht...? 
GOGOGO! xD


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. September 2012)

(so not as textfile but as all files)

Daran werden die meisten scheitern ^^


----------



## Wynn (5. September 2012)

selbst wenn man es als textfile abspeichert kann man es immer noch am schluss als bat ausführen 

nur lassen sich bats überhaupt noch als nicht admin ausführen ?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (6. September 2012)

Naja... Wer ist denn Nicht-Admin auf seinem eigenem System? ^^


Commander EgO Shepard meldet sich zum Dienst!
Also ein grafisches Highlight is das Ass Effect 3 halt nich, hab jetzt mehr erwartet...
Hab leider echt nix anderes mehr zum zocken, hab mich bis jetzt davor gedrückt, aber allzu schlecht waren die Bewertungen ja nicht... 

Wird Zeit das Boarderland 2 und XCOM rauskommen is ja nimmer lang...


----------



## Saji (6. September 2012)

Scheiß die Wand an - jetzt wortwörtlich!


----------



## ego1899 (6. September 2012)

Wie kommt ihr nur immer auf so ein Zeug...


----------



## Saji (6. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr nur immer auf so ein Zeug...



Um nicht zu sagen... wie kommen wir immer wieder auf so einen Scheiß?


----------



## ego1899 (6. September 2012)

Hahaha ja verdammt recht haste xD

(Aaaargh fiese verschluckt an meinem Erfrischungsgetränk eben gerade ^^ )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2012)

Düdldüdldüüü Leute aufwachen


----------



## Konov (6. September 2012)

blubb


----------



## Wynn (6. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Düdldüdldüüü Leute aufwachen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (6. September 2012)

Gute Nacht. Morgen wieder um 5 aufstehen. Aber muss da nur bis virtel nach 12. Dann ist Wochenende


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2012)

Reflox ? GoD ist wieder da


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. September 2012)

http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2012/08/merging-the-biological-electronic/

Ich warte auf die ersten Kommentare irgendwelcher Bigotten religiösen B..... (besonders auf die der Republikaner) das man sich nicht in Gottes Angelegenheiten einmischen solle und bla bla bla


----------



## ego1899 (6. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Reflox ? GoD ist wieder da



Ihr könnt mich auch EgO nennen, warum so förmlich...? 

Mmmhhh die eigenen Burger sind fast noch die besten


----------



## Reflox (6. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Reflox ? GoD ist wieder da



hä?^^

aawww yeah Girlonyduty ist wieder da :3


----------



## Reflox (6. September 2012)

Shikari stalkt mich


----------



## Wynn (7. September 2012)

girl on duty ist eingentlich ja deutschsprachig ^^

und von shakira würde ich mich auch stalken lassen sieht doch nett aus ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2012)

Ich weiss schon. Sie ist ja eigentlich Türkin, die aber in Deutschland aufgewachsen ist. Von Shakira würde ich mich schon stalken lassen, aber diese Shakira ist männlicher und heisst eigentlich Shikari :I


----------



## ego1899 (7. September 2012)

Sehr viel männlicher?


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2012)

Immerhin hat er keinen Weiberarsch wie olli 

Man, HRNSHN wäre schon auf YouTube, aber ich weiss nicht ob ich auf die Lieferung warten soll. Kommt vermutlich halt erst Montag/Dienstag dank dem GROSSARTIGEM Wegelagerer- und Mafiaverein Schweizer Zoll. Album online anhören oder warten. Ein moralisches Dilemma


----------



## tear_jerker (7. September 2012)

REFLOX!!!!


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2012)

WAAS?


----------



## tear_jerker (7. September 2012)

nichts. wollt nur mal sehen ob meine nachrichten hier auch bemerkt werden.
jedesmal wenn ich hier sonst was schreibe ist der thread danach tot^^


----------



## ego1899 (7. September 2012)

Hatte gerade ein moralisches Dilemma bei Mass Effect 3, hätte ich nie von mir gedacht... 
Aber die Gewissensbisse haben sich schnell wieder verflogen, ich bin dann doch zu gerne assozial... 

So, ab ins Bett, morgen ist ein großer Tag, da spielt Frankfurt gegen Frankfurt... Mal schauen wer da als Sieger vom Platz geht... 

Gute Nacht Buffed, gute Nacht John Boy!


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2012)

Glaub mir tear, das Gefühl kenne ich


----------



## ego1899 (7. September 2012)

Ich glaub auch immer mich haben hier alle auf igno


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2012)

Hat einer eigentlich ego mal in letzter Zeit gesehen? Scheint wohl seit langem nichtmehr hier gewesen zu sein.


----------



## ego1899 (7. September 2012)

Glaub der wollte schon längst schlafen gehen.
Gute Idee mach ich jetzt auch. Grüßt ihn schön von mir ich bin nich da das WE viel Spaß noch


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2012)

Nein ego, lass mich nciht alleine zurück :<

Naja Nachti^^

Ich bin auch weg. Tschüss.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2012)

AINT NO PARTEY LIKE A SHIKARIIII PARTEY!


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hatte gerade ein moralisches Dilemma bei Mass Effect 3, hätte ich nie von mir gedacht...
> Aber die Gewissensbisse haben sich schnell wieder verflogen, ich bin dann doch zu gerne assozial...
> 
> So, ab ins Bett, morgen ist ein großer Tag, da spielt Frankfurt gegen Frankfurt... Mal schauen wer da als Sieger vom Platz geht...
> ...



Gings um die Geth & Quarianer?


----------



## Wynn (7. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> AINT NO PARTEY LIKE A SHIKARIIII PARTEY!



sieht die so aus die shikari party ??





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5kRYUzRaJzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ist bei gamona ohne alterscheck verfügbar also verstösst nicht gegen die fsk 18 regel ^^


----------



## Saji (7. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> sieht die so aus die shikari party ??
> 
> 
> ist bei gamona ohne alterscheck verfügbar also verstösst nicht gegen die fsk 18 regel ^^



dafuq


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yFKwKkHYR1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> sieht die so aus die shikari party ??



So ungefähr, nur mehr Frauen und mehr Alkohol.


----------



## Wynn (7. September 2012)

hier der artikel von gamona zu dem adventure ^^


```
http://www.gamona.de/games/save-the-world-or-not,interaktives-adventure-fuer-erwachsene-sex-nackte-frauen-u:news,2155984.html
```


----------



## zoizz (7. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Blablabla im GuMo-Thread
> 
> 
> REFLOX!!!



mal reported ... um diese Uhrzeit ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2012)

Dieser Ego ... DASGEHTDOCHNET D:


----------



## ego1899 (7. September 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> mal reported ... um diese Uhrzeit ...



Sonst nix zu tun hm? naja is ja freitag abend... 
schon recht traurig ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2012)

Glaube das war nur spaß...

Würd mich aber auch net wundern, wenn nicht


----------



## ego1899 (7. September 2012)

Meinste ihn, oder mich? Hin wie her, egaaaal ich hab euch alle lieb 

Abgesehen davon: Verdammt Frankfurt hat heut nich gewonnen, gab ein dämliches 0:0 im Stadtderby WTF voll langweilig...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2012)

Ne ich mein ihn 

Btw wo isn die Refloxe ?


----------



## ego1899 (7. September 2012)

Aber Reflox, mein Käsemate... hab heute 2 Leute davon abbringen können sich ne 4 Käse Sorten Pizza zu bestellen... Der Kampf geht weiter...


----------



## zoizz (7. September 2012)

oh man seids heute sensibel, traurigtraurig ^^


----------



## ego1899 (7. September 2012)

Egal, morgen will ich Ergebnisse sehen 
EgO macht schlafi schlafi...

Naaaaacht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> oh man seids heute sensibel, traurigtraurig ^^



Man(n) muss hier in letzter Zeit wirklich aufpassen, da bekommt man schonmal nen Report für sowat... 

Gute Nacht Ego


----------



## Reflox (8. September 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> oh man seids heute sensibel, traurigtraurig ^^



Mein Freund, mir wurde schon mit report gedroht weil meine Signatur 216 pixel hoch ist und nicht die vorgeschriebenen 200 

Keiner mehr da oder wie? Könnte unterhaltung gebrauchen.


----------



## Saji (8. September 2012)

Miep


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. September 2012)

guten morgen allerseits


----------



## Zonalar (8. September 2012)

Guten Abend... *gähn*


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2012)

Einen wunderschönen Gute Abend... nach so langer Zeit mal wieder


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ach stimmt ja genau das mit dem Vornamen wär schwierig ^^ Aber per du wäre ja wohl drin gewesen. Aber naja am Arbeitsplatz muss man ja profesionell sein da is für sowas natürlich kein Platz...
> 
> Und ja ich hab keinen Savegameimport gemacht, daher stehen mir ja nur ein paar zur Verfügung...
> 
> ...





zu thema evi rule 34 hust ^^

wär ea nicht so verssessen drauf gewesen mass effect so konsolenfreundlich zu gestalten gäbs da inzwischen auch addons für siehe dragon age origins ^^

wenn du die reporterin immer gut behandelt hast und keine endgültige romanze hast dann kannst später mit ihr fremdgehen wenn sie dich zum privaten interview ladet aber liara hat einfach die beste romanzen optionen 

und durch savegame import ist halt die entscheidungen bei ashley besser bzw du kannst ihr geschenke kaufen und auf die krankenstation bringen


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wär ea nicht so verssessen drauf gewesen mass effect so konsolenfreundlich zu gestalten gäbs da inzwischen auch addons für siehe dragon age origins ^^



Dragon Age: Origins gab es auch für Konsole sogar inklusive Addon. Der Unterschied dürfte jedoch sein, dass EA mehr Geld bei den kleinen DLCs sieht (Leviathan ist btw richtig gut!) und Mass Effect sich dadurch leichter erweitern lässt. Ein großes Addon... hm, irgendwie passt das nicht so zu ME. Bei Dragon Age geht so etwas, auch wenn Awakening nicht so gut war.


----------



## ego1899 (8. September 2012)

Oh, Raz al zyl lebt auch noch 



Wrynn schrieb:


> zu thema evi rule 34 hust ^^
> 
> wär ea nicht so verssessen drauf gewesen mass effect so konsolenfreundlich zu gestalten gäbs da inzwischen auch addons für siehe dragon age origins ^^
> 
> ...




Ja das mit Ashley hab ich halt verkackt. Ich wusste das ich sie 3x besuchen muss, wusste aber nich das ich nur bis zu nem bestimmten Punkt Zeit hab. 
Gerade hab ich dieKorganer von denGenophogen geheilt (NOT!) und dachte mir "Achfliegstmazu der Alten" und da war dann Angriff auf Citadel und so.
Für den Gesichtsausdruck den ich da hatte gibt es leider keinen Smiley... -.-

Naja ich glaub Naja ich glaub so endgültig is das mit Schlumpfine noch nich die hat mir nur das Sternendings da gezeigt und dann auf Citadel Knutschi Knutschi Softpetting das war alles ^^
Dann nehm ich natürlich lieber die andere... 

Aber noch lässt sie mich nich ran... Da war erst das Interview in Deppards Kabine...


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Oh, Raz al zyl lebt auch noch



Klar, aber nur noch selten. Arbeit und Umzug haben einiges an Kraft gekostet. 

Und dich mag ich nicht mehr. Du verschmähst Liara - DIE Dame in Mass Effect.


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

Gleich... komt der Doctor...

Doctor who?

This Doctor:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWdKU752rK4[/youtube]

Doctor Who?


----------



## ego1899 (8. September 2012)

Aber geht das denn jetzt noch, Nachdem ich auf der Citadel schon mit ihr rumgeknutscht hab?

Ich hab das hier gelesen:



> Der Schlüsselmoment ist erreicht, wenn Liara um einen ruhigen Moment auf der Citadel bittet. Sprecht oft genug mit ihr (oder: s.o.) und die Gelegenheit auf eine Beziehung wird sich ergeben.
> 
> Habt ihr den Beziehungsstatus mit Liara erreicht, besucht sie direkt nach der Mission "Priorität: Thessia". Ein bewegender Moment.



Demnach is es jetzt wohl schon zu spät noch was mit der anderen anzufangen oder?


----------



## Konov (8. September 2012)

Morgäääääääääääään


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dragon Age: Origins gab es auch für Konsole sogar inklusive Addon. Der Unterschied dürfte jedoch sein, dass EA mehr Geld bei den kleinen DLCs sieht (Leviathan ist btw richtig gut!) und Mass Effect sich dadurch leichter erweitern lässt. Ein großes Addon... hm, irgendwie passt das nicht so zu ME. Bei Dragon Age geht so etwas, auch wenn Awakening nicht so gut war.



ich meinte eher damit die kostenlosen mods der nexus community


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

Verkackte Nerds.... suchen nach Dates mit einer virtuellen Frau...


----------



## Konov (8. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Verkackte Nerds.... suchen nach Dates mit einer virtuellen Frau...



Frauen??? Wo???


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

Die letzte Frau hiar habt ihr Barbaren ja vergrault.... ich vergraule nur Idioten...


----------



## Saji (8. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Die letzte Frau hiar habt ihr Barbaren ja vergrault.... ich vergraule nur Idioten...



Zwischen Flamen und Vergraulen besteht meiner Meinung nach ein großer Unterschied. *g*


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Zwischen Flamen und Vergraulen besteht meiner Meinung nach ein großer Unterschied. *g*



Ich flame nicht, ich argumentiere nur... nur gerade das können manche Leute nicht vertragen...


----------



## Razyl (8. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich meinte eher damit die kostenlosen mods der nexus community



Dafür muss auch ein Spiel ausgelegt sein. Nicht jedes Spiel lässt sich schön modden, wie ein Skyrim. Bei Dragon Age passte es noch, aufgrund der veralteten Struktur von Modulen. Mass Effect ist da komplett anders aufgebaut. Zudem ich glaube, dass vor allem hier die Messlatte für Mods sehr, sehr, sehr hoch wäre in Sachen Qualität.


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2012)

naja mass effect 1 hatte diverse rüstungs mods 

und mass effect 2 hatte gesichts und haartextur mods und kleidungsmods was in mass effect 3 garnicht mehr ging 

ich find das mit modulen immer noch gut hast bei dragon age und fallout new vegas oder bei oblvion und skyrim immer wieder grund es zu spielen und wenns nur ist um einen neuen story mod oder so zu probieren


----------



## Konov (8. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich flame nicht, ich argumentiere nur...



DAS sagen sie alle!


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

Guten Abend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2012)

SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP?! 

schlaft ihr alle schon ?


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

Guten Abend


----------



## Olliruh (9. September 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2012)

Spielt jemand "Survivers" mit? Uns fehlen noch 2 Leute 

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4175648


----------



## Olliruh (9. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

Mein russisch ist gerade gut genug um zu verstehen, dass das Slender für 4 Spieler und mit 11 Notizen ist. dude bist du Russe oder was? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OP OP OP OP OP


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

is a faggot?


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2012)

Nein, aber ich kann russisch ^^ lesen jedenfalls.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2012)

nope. synchronize moshing!


----------



## Olliruh (9. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> is a faggot?


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2012)

habt ihr alle angst ihr pussys?


----------



## Konov (9. September 2012)

Abend


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

Nö aber keinen Torrent lader mehr :l

Ich warte bis Slender: Source kommt. Ist auch für 4 Spieler aber auf mehreren Maps 



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> nope. synchronize moshing!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2012)

einer fehlt noch


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s1SKDkWFdkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

Wenn wir schon bei Slenderman sind... Creepypasta-Zeit! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U6TYGG0IAhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (9. September 2012)

Erklär-Katze?
Imkwithis


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Erklär-Katze?
> Imkwithis



Was Erklärkatze? This is Gruselgeschichte-Katze :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2012)

that's where the kinky shit happens...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2012)

was steht da auf chinesich ?


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

Tsching-Tschong (50) Mag seinen Anzug

Chinesisches RTL?


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tl_TTTUd_y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

Morgen 9 Stunden Schule obwohl ich Ferien hätte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2012)

warum das den ?

das erinnert mich als damals als kind auch samstag zur schule musste und wir eine 6 tage wochen das war bäh


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

Naja, das ist ne 1 Tagesschule, die ich zeitgleich zu meinem Praktikum mache. Ich habe zwar Betriebsferien, aber leider hat die Schule ihre eigenen Ferientermine.


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2012)

ach also eine berufschule 

jo das kenn ich aus meiner ausbildung durften nur urlaub nehmen an tagen wo keine berufsschule ist

aber du weisst ja wie es in dem lied hier geht ^^

[dailymotion]xbjv08[/dailymotion]


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

Naja ist nicht wirklich eine Berufsschule. Und sie ist ziemlich unnötig.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=360bQzJF8r8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2012)

[myvideo]4500632/Oh_Shit_Frau_Schmid[/myvideo]

Klassiker ^^ als damals noch auf viva noch musik lief 

gerade wieder auf eurodance welle ^^


dune, aqua und what is love usw ^^


----------



## Ogil (9. September 2012)

Naja - als Klassiker wuerde ich sowas sicher nicht bezeichnen. Und gut war der ganze Eurodance-Kram auch nicht. Sicher lustig in der Disse damals und man denkt zurueck wenn man's heute hoert - aber besser wird es davon auch nicht.


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2012)

Die Dame in Schwarz ist ganz schön Jumpscare lastig. Hat mir jetzt schon paar mal einen Schauer über den Rücken gejagt. :c


----------



## ego1899 (10. September 2012)

Klassiker? Boah also ehrlich das is ja wohl eher aus dem dunklen Kapitel der 90er ^^


Hab vorhin ME 3 endlich mal durch gehabt, ich weiß gar nich warum das Ende so verspottet wird, ich fand das eigenlich ziemlich cool muss ich sagen...

Alles im allen fand ich das Spiel auch super, auch wenn ich am Anfang nich so Bock drauf hatte wegen dem Weltraum-Setting...
Den einzigsten Kritikpunkt den ich hatte war, dass die Kämpfe echt lächerlich einfach und halt absolut keine Herausforderung waren.
Hab schon ziemlich früh auf "Extrem" gestellt (also schwer ^^ ) und selbst da hatte ich eigentlich keine Probleme, außer vielleicht gaaaanz am Ende, was aber eher an der Menge an großen Viechern lag.

Hab jetzt nochmal angefangen um zu gucken wie das mit anderen Spielweisen is, aber als Sniper mit Tarnung und Bionik war das ganze schon recht imba scheinbar


----------



## Magogan (10. September 2012)

Oh mein Gott, ich bin ja immer noch wach - und am PC, das ist das Seltsame daran. Meistens liege ich im Bett auf der (Schlaf-)Couch und surfe noch ein bisschen mit dem Handy Smartphone um diese Zeit ...

Gute Nacht, schlaft gut und träumt schön - nicht so wie ich 

Hab letzte Nacht geträumt, dass ich in ein Flugzeug einsteigen will, aber Flugangst habe ... und dann habe ich das Flugzeug zeitlich verpasst, obwohl ich eigentlich rechtzeitig da war - aber ich musste ja unbedingt noch beim Warten etwas essen und habe die Zeit natürlich total vergessen. Ich habe schon seltsame Träume ...Bin übrigens noch nie geflogen - außer einmal auf die Fre... Nase.


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2012)

@ego 

hast den extendet dlc oder das alte ende ?


----------



## ego1899 (10. September 2012)

Ähm das ganz normale "alte" Ende denke ich mal, weiß nix von nem anderem ^^
Naja lese gerade das es ja nen Haufen gibt, die Geschichte warum, weshalb halt alles und was die Reaper sind wird aber wohl immer das gleiche sein und das fand ich eigentlich ganz gut gelöst...

Was genau dann am Ende passiert ist ja von der EMS abhängig...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2012)

MAGE LFG KARA /w ME FOR INFOS


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (10. September 2012)

Rflx pls!


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AÖ you gotta be kitten me! Dieser Name ist ja noch beschissener als dein alter! Voll Moppelkotze!


----------



## Legendary (10. September 2012)

Ah er hats gemerkt.


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ah er hats gemerkt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bTIklFsMjjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



He's black, he's brutal... he's boss

Btw ÄÖ wasn mit deinem Namen los ? D:


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. September 2012)

Legendary?

Legendär in was? Häufchen sammeln?


----------



## Legendary (10. September 2012)

AÖ war madig, AÖ war doof und AÖ war uralt.

Da ich sowieso schon immer eine legendäre Persönlichkeit war und bin dachte ich mir, ich pass das mal an.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2012)

Ich mochte ÄÖ


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2012)

AÖ war toll. Legendary ist so kreativ wie xXH4XX0R_R0XX0RXx, DARKDEATHNIGHTSHADOWSILENCEKILLERASSASSIN123, W0W-N3RD1992 oder MEINKRAFTPLAY3R_048


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> He's black, he's brutal... he's boss







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=upvZdVK913I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2012)

Toll Reflox, jetzt hast du deine Account Namen preis gegeben


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2012)

shhh


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2012)

ich sehe deine signatur nicht mehr reflox


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2012)

Passiert öfters. Ich sehe sie noch. Manchmal sehe ich sie nichtmehr, dafür ist sie für alle anderen noch da.


----------



## Arosk (10. September 2012)

hört sich sexy an


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RpD5lpt9rzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



yay videos einbinden funktioniert wieder!


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2012)

war defekt ?


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2012)

Bei mir schon


----------



## eMJay (10. September 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5tihOPBVKhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. September 2012)

wer spielte hier noch nen mage? ich bin verwirrt. (und zu faul zum suchen)


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2012)

Sahnebudda


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2012)

Wo ist denn Sahnebuddah eigentlich ? Irgendwas fehlt hier 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-RXRHmIFB_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. September 2012)

danke ^^


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2012)

Die Sahnebudda zieht gerade um. Genau wie Aun.


----------



## H2OTest (10. September 2012)

Reflox? dein Bruder? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ulAjFNGD0wk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (10. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XR56f7orL8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


here you go


----------



## H2OTest (10. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



l2embed


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e_xmgAki9ZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So. damit euch allen eine wundervolle Nacht :3


----------



## ego1899 (11. September 2012)

Vom Slipknot gibt es nur ganz ganz wenig gutes und das befindet sich alles auf den ersten beiden Alben.

Alles andere danach war leider nur noch Schmutz...

U.A.:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EK2GBu2GR24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zy1YaLe1D0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und das eh übertrieben...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1RRq9H0XWXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und mal das für alle die Live-Faxen mögen... ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xNWTIcntdO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (11. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bei mir schon



Ich sage es dir gerne ein drittes Mal, deine Links die du einbetten wolltest waren immer HTTP*S*, warum auch immer. Es lassen sich nur Links mit HTTP, ohne S, einbetten. ^^


----------



## ego1899 (11. September 2012)

Die von dem will doch eh keiner sehen


----------



## Saji (11. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Die von dem will doch eh keiner sehen



Das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (11. September 2012)

Oh man, die Arbeit schafft mich


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. September 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/League-of-Legends-Teemo-Mutze-Hat-Gemalde-50-cm-x-70-cm-Acryl-painting-/320979335286?pt=Malerei&hash=item4abbdbf876

need


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. September 2012)

Sorry Fu, Dachte ich wär im anderen Thread *schäm*


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2012)

nabend


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. September 2012)

Jetzt aber bin ich richtig ^^


----------



## H2OTest (11. September 2012)

Boah GEschichte mahct mich fertig ...


----------



## ego1899 (11. September 2012)

Recht du hast


----------



## H2OTest (11. September 2012)

schlimm echt keine lust dazu, ich hass mein Lehrer. soll der doch verrecken gehen


----------



## Konov (11. September 2012)

Abend zusammen!


----------



## Reflox (11. September 2012)

Abend
Wisst ihr was hier schon lange wieder fehlt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (11. September 2012)

stimmt ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (11. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (11. September 2012)

Kennt jemand zufällig die Lottozahlen von morgen?


----------



## H2OTest (11. September 2012)

egal ich muss rauchen, dunkelrote Augen ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2012)

Mhmmm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2012)

nettes strumpfband

bzw du weisst man über rothaarige sagt shikari ?


----------



## H2OTest (11. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2012)

beim nachtschwärmer habe ich irgendwie immer den song im ohr ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZbNigWsJN4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (11. September 2012)

Das ist ja nicht mal mit den Puppen gespielt! KETZEREI!


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2012)

hierr mit puppen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T-TA57L0kuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (11. September 2012)

Ich habs live & auf deutsch gesehen


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2012)

kommt das genauso gut rüber ?

shikari beim pizza machen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (11. September 2012)

Jo ziemlich. War echt super 

Steam Greenlight -> /facepalm. Da sind bis auf Cry of Fear & Routine nur doofe Spiele bei denn ersten Releases dabei 

Pusheen :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2012)

So schaut das auch ungefähr aus


----------



## Reflox (11. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zUHnnPOvfYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2012)

no me gusta D: 

So Leute ich hau mich hin, ich lasse euch noch den Pink Guy hier 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z7-_2saQhBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2012)

doppel wtf ^^

naja iron baby rettet den tag ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SyoA4LXQco4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (11. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> no me gusta D:
> ich lasse euch noch den Pink Guy hier






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2012)

Die Conan BluRay ist ein echter Kerl. Einlegen und der Film geht los .. keine Werbung, keine Trailer, kein Menu ... so muss das *g*


----------



## Reflox (11. September 2012)

Also ich habe schon lange keine Werbung/Trailer mehr gesehen. Macht man das auf DvDs/BluRays überhaupt noch?


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also ich habe schon lange keine Werbung/Trailer mehr gesehen. Macht man das auf DvDs/BluRays überhaupt noch?



Jup - vor allem Universal-Scheiben momentan wegen 100jährigem


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2012)

dvds haben immer noch werbespots dann fbi warnung dann film trailler dann nochmal warnungen und irgendwann wenn der kaffee fertig ist kommt das menü ^^

wenns wenigstens noch die guten alten anti kopie werbespots während von den vhs kassetten aber die auf den dvds wurden ja persönlich und drohten einem das man im gefängnis von bösen männern vergewaltigt wird wenn man raubkopiert





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jddc3S7Oy30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (11. September 2012)

Also die DvDs die ich rumfliegen habe, haben das nicht. Ausser mein Gehirn schaltet in dieser Zeit einfach komplett aus


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2012)

weiss ja nicht was du rumfliegen hast ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. September 2012)

Die Logik mit den Anti-Raubkopierer Spots hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen.

Entweder kaufe ich ein Produkt oder gehe ins Kino, dann bekomme ich Anti-Raubkopierer Spots und Werbung zu sehen.

Oder ich schaue die Version illegal und die Anti-Raubkopierer Spots und die Werbung sind raus geschnitten.

Nach dem Prinzip wird der zahlende Kunde mit dem Kauf nicht belohnt.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, mir liegt schon am Herzen das Filmproduzenten ihren gerechten Lohn bekommen um auch weiterhin gute Filme zu machen.

Aber durch das Fehlen der Anti-Raubkopierer Spots und Werbungen in den illegalen Versionen werden diese im Vergleich zu den gekauften doch attraktiver.

Hinzu kommt das wir in einer Welt leben die sich immer stärker vernetzt und Speicherplatz und Datenübertragungsraten exponentiell zunehmen, was wiederum zu Gunsten der illegalen geht. Warum eine Riesen DVD Sammlung haben, wenn ich jeden Film im Internet klicken kann?

Das Vorgehen der Filmelobby Raubkopierer zu Verbrechern zu machen ist nur eine schlechte Ausrede dafür, dass sie es in den vergangenen Jahren nicht geschafft haben ein lukratives Internet Angebot auf die Beine zu stellen. Und wenn dann die Filme wirklich schlechter werden (was ohnehin relativ ist), werde ich das nicht auf die Menschen Verbrecher schieben die scheinbar aus Gier Filme illegal beziehen. Denn ich weigere mich zu glauben das ich in einer Welt voller Verbrecher lebe in der jeder zweite eigentlich 5 Jahre in Haft müsste.


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2012)

plattformen wie steam mit ihren sonderverkäufen kamen zu spät halt 

dann die ganzen kopierschütze auf spiele,dvds,cds womit du dein original teils kaum noch nutzen konntest 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-7sQq5K1I3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ist ganz nett zum thema


----------



## Magogan (11. September 2012)

http://youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=oGGR-F1XHm8


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2012)

Bei Filmen ist das ganze genauso wie bei Musik und Spielen... die Verkaufszahlen entsprechen nicht den Luftschlössern der Vorstandsvorsitzenden oder Aktionären und der reine Profit beträgt eben nicht mindestens 500% und dann sucht man natürlich nach einem Schuldigen...

Aber anstatt zu merken, dass das eigene Produkt vielleicht einfach nur Scheiße ist bzw. die eigenen Vorstellungen von möglichen Profit vollkommen überzogen sind kommt denen in den Chefetagen natürlich auf keinen Fall in den Kopf... ich will nicht sagen, das Raubkopiere keinerlei Einfluss haben aber bei weitem nicht den, den man uns weissmachen will...

Davon das bis auf vielleicht die Spieleindustrie, die anderen gewisse Fortschritte schlichtweg ignoriert und/oder verschlafen haben und natürlich jetzt wie ein Leprakranker hinterherhumpeln will ich auch garnicht erst anfangen


----------



## win3ermute (12. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Conan BluRay ist ein echter Kerl. Einlegen und der Film geht los .. keine Werbung, keine Trailer, kein Menu ... so muss das *g*



Sollte diesmal sogar der um einige Szenen längere "Extended Cut" sein, den es bisher in Deutschland nicht gab; nur als US-DVD.

Habe übrigens schon ein paar DVDs ersetzt - natürlich "Mad Max 2" wegen erstmalig unrated und nicht der geschnibbelten internationalen Version, die Warner uns schon seit LaserDisc-Zeiten sonst weltweit zugemutet hat; selbstverständlich "Apocalypse Now" wegen endlich richtigem Bildformat und natürlich der Ursprungsfassung und des umfangreichen Supplements wegen ("Heart of Darkness" ungekürzt ebenfalls enthalten); kürzlich "Psycho" (wobei ich die eventuell auch wieder abgebe, wenn die Hitchcock-Box taugt) und Coppolas "Dracula", von dem ich nur die DVD-Erstauflage hatte...


----------



## Magogan (12. September 2012)

Our whole universe was in a hot dense state, 
Then nearly fourteen billion years ago expansion started. Wait... 
The Earth began to cool, 
The autotrophs began to drool, 
Neanderthals developed tools, 
We built a wall (we built the pyramids), 
Math, science, history, unraveling the mystery,
That all started with the big bang!

Achja, ich habe mir schon überlegt, The Big Bang Theory zu kaufen, aber angesichts des Preises hab ich das erstmal auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben ... Muss erstmal sparen 

Wird echt Zeit, dass ich mit meinem Studium fertig werde, sind aber noch (mindestens) 4 Jahre bis ich endlich Geld verdienen kann ... Hätte ich Realschulabschluss und Ausbildung gemacht, würde ich jetzt schon so um die 1000 Euro netto verdienen, vllt. sogar mehr :O ... Okay, so viel mehr Geld als jetzt hätte ich dadurch auch nicht ...


----------



## Reflox (12. September 2012)

1000 Euro? In einer Ausbildung? Träum weiter!


----------



## Magogan (12. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> 1000 Euro? In einer Ausbildung? Träum weiter!


Nach der Ausbildung - mit der wäre ich nämlich schon fertig.


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fs3lpVxmbNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nabend


----------



## Magogan (12. September 2012)

Hi,

weiß zufällig von euch jemand, wo ich meinen Elektrogrill hinstellen kann bzw. wie weit das Fett von den Bratwürsten spritzt?


----------



## Legendary (12. September 2012)

Stell dich bitte nackt neben den Grill und schütt nen Liter Öl rein während das Ding heiß ist. Dann merkst sicher wie weit das Zeug spritzt.


----------



## Reflox (12. September 2012)

Ich weiss ja nicht wie ihr Deutsche eure Bratwürste macht, aber bei uns spritzt da nicht wirklich fett herum.


----------



## Legendary (12. September 2012)

Ich mags heiß und fettig wie beim Sex. :>


----------



## Magogan (12. September 2012)

Witzig ...

Geht mir auch gar nicht um mich, sondern um die Umgebung ... Und da kommt kein Öl, sondern Wasser rein ...


----------



## Reflox (12. September 2012)

Stell den Grill halt einfach mal auf den Balkon oder weiss nicht was und knall die Dinger drauf. Wenns zuviel spritzt oder es sonst nicht geht Pech gehabt.


----------



## eMJay (12. September 2012)

Wasser und es soll spritzen? 
Heeee????


----------



## Legendary (12. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Wasser und es soll spritzen?
> Heeee????



Intelligenz eines Kilo Hackfleischs.


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2012)

je nach art des fettes 1 bis 2 meter


----------



## Legendary (12. September 2012)

Sag mal Wyrnn...bist du eig Kamsi?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2012)

Ich hab irgendwie ganz komische Gefühle momentan... keine Ahnung


----------



## Legendary (12. September 2012)

Kriegst du nen Ständer weil du ne schöne Frau gesehen hast? Keine Angst, ist völlig normal in der Pubertät.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2012)

Nah.

Mir fehlt grad so der Sinn im Leben. Midlife-Crisis mit 20 ... oh Mann


----------



## Legendary (12. September 2012)

Zuviel Gangnam Style gesehen?


----------



## eMJay (12. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Midlife-Crisis mit 20 ... oh Mann



Da werden noch ganze viele kommen.... mit 20.5, 21, 21 3/4, 22.333, usw.  bis du schließlich die mit 35-45 erreicht hast.


----------



## Konov (12. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nah.
> 
> Mir fehlt grad so der Sinn im Leben. Midlife-Crisis mit 20 ... oh Mann




Keine Sorge, das kommt mit 27 nochmal, soviel kann ich dir verraten


----------



## Legendary (12. September 2012)

Oh mein Gott, ich werde in 2 Monaten 27.


----------



## Konov (12. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, ich werde in 2 Monaten 27.



Such dir schonmal nen Sarg aus ^^


----------



## Magogan (12. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Such dir schonmal nen Sarg aus ^^


Nimm einen mit UMTS-Flat, dann kannst du im Internet surfen, wenn dir da drin langweilig wird.

Ich bin erst 19 ... Und ich weiß eigentlich gar nicht, ... Ja, wie soll ich das sagen?

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass mein Leben nur aus Warten auf irgendetwas besteht ...

Ich warte z.B. darauf, ein Haus zu kaufen (in ca. 10-15 Jahren), irgendwann zu arbeiten (in 4 Jahren), ...


----------



## Legendary (12. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Such dir schonmal nen Sarg aus ^^



Ne, ich will älter als 54 werden.


----------



## Konov (12. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ne, ich will älter als 54 werden.



Ach wenns nur 54 is, kannste jetz noch anfangen zu Rauchen, wenn du die Kohle übrig hast


----------



## H2OTest (12. September 2012)

Smoking Kills - fang nicht mit rauchen an !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2012)

Bin jetzt genau ein Jahr rauchfrei...


----------



## Legendary (12. September 2012)

Ich habe 8 Jahre Kette geraucht, das reicht wohl. -.-

Bin stolz, seit 4,5 Jahren nicht mehr zu rauchen.


----------



## H2OTest (12. September 2012)

Ich hab seinmal probiert, fast gekotzt -seit dem lass ich es .


----------



## Magogan (12. September 2012)

Dann hast du mit 26-4-8=14 angefangen zu rauchen Oo


----------



## H2OTest (12. September 2012)

Und? - weil es gegen das Gesetz ist? das ich nicht lache ...


----------



## Magogan (12. September 2012)

Naja, ich find 14 einfach zu früh ...


----------



## Olliruh (12. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Und? - weil es gegen das Gesetz ist? das ich nicht lache ...



FUCK THE POLICE


----------



## Konov (12. September 2012)

Also ich hab schon irgendwelche Kids rauchen gesehen die eindeutig jünger als 14 waren... leider


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. September 2012)

Rauchen ist schon mal nicht der Sinn des Lebens.

Mein Ziel ist relativ einfach: Mein Wissen über Dinge die mich interessieren zu vermehren. Punkt.

Solange es etwas gibt was mich begeistert bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Konov (12. September 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Rauchen ist schon mal nicht der Sinn des Lebens.
> 
> Mein Ziel ist relativ einfach: Mein Wissen über Dinge die mich interessieren zu vermehren. Punkt.
> 
> Solange es etwas gibt was mich begeistert bin ich zufrieden.




Das ist deiner Meinung nach der Sinn des Lebens?
Hmm kann ich nicht so nachvollziehen aber da denkt sich ja jeder seine 2 Cents


----------



## H2OTest (12. September 2012)

Mein Ziel ist es die 200 zu knacken.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2012)

Den EINEN Sinn gibt es nicht. Wenn das sein Ziel ist, ist es vollkommen legitim.

So ich leg mich ins Bett, über den Sinn nachdenken  Nacht ^^


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Naja, ich find 14 einfach zu früh ...



Mit 14 hab ich schon gekifft wie blöde 


Aber ich rauche mittlerweile nur noch selten, eigentlich nur wenn ich Alk trinke... Kam irgendwie einfach so das ich keinen Bock mehr drauf hatte, keine Ahnung wieso.
War jetzt nich so das ich mir dachte ich will jetzt aufhören oder so... Aber is ja auch gut so 




H2OTest schrieb:


> Mein Ziel ist es die 200 zu knacken.




 Da du ja Nichtraucher bist sehe ich da keinen Grund warum das nich klappen sollte...


----------



## Zonalar (12. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CTRy2pXPUrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (13. September 2012)

Schlafen ich jetzt gehe. Möge die Macht mit euch sein!


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann nicht mehr xD


----------



## ego1899 (13. September 2012)

Naaaajaaa... 


Ich überlege ob ich mir nochmal was zu essen mache, dass wäre jetzt allerdings ne ziemliche Action...

Allerdings hab ich erst 4 Stunden geschlafen und bin jetzt sowieso noch länger wach...

Oh man ich hab´s echt nich leicht...


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2012)

Es ist Nachtschwärmerzeit!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oigZEt99WdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2012)

Passt eher...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=60MQ3AG1c8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. September 2012)

Boah das treibt einen ja in den Wahnsinn wie diese Pferde zucken.


----------



## nitg (13. September 2012)

stimmt, ja


----------



## Magogan (13. September 2012)

Hi Leute, ich habe im Moment keine technischen Probleme ... hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich welche bekommen kann? Ist so langweilig, wenn alles funktioniert =(


----------



## H2OTest (13. September 2012)

bitte, bitte werf dein router aus dem fenster! und dein Handy, jedes, wirklich jedes internetfähige Gerät!


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2012)

Koch ne Suppe, mach dein PC-Gehäuse auf und schütte sie rein.


----------



## H2OTest (13. September 2012)

reflox, steam!


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2012)

Gleich, ich muss den Kindern hier noch was zum spielen geben.

http://www.mediafire.com/?x0puqz34mq9gmz5

Selbst gemacht. Viel Spass.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. September 2012)

> Koch ne Suppe, mach dein PC-Gehäuse auf und schütte sie rein.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2012)

Ich glaube ja immer noch, dass Magogan ein Troll ist


----------



## H2OTest (13. September 2012)

Es ist ein Troll.


----------



## Wynn (13. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich habe im Moment keine technischen Probleme ... hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich welche bekommen kann? Ist so langweilig, wenn alles funktioniert =(



hacke folgende ip 

127.0.0.1


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> 127.0.0.1



Klassiker


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. September 2012)

kannst auch einfach schauen wie weit du deinen rechner übertakten kannst.




und dannach weiter übertakten für die technischen Probleme.


----------



## Wynn (13. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Gleich, ich muss den Kindern hier noch was zum spielen geben.
> 
> http://www.mediafire...x0puqz34mq9gmz5
> 
> Selbst gemacht. Viel Spass.



zu gruslig


----------



## H2OTest (13. September 2012)

Steht mir ne Mütze?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (13. September 2012)

Also ich finde, dass du damit total unscharf aussiehst ...


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2012)

baggies sind so ne sache. ich mag sie nicht ._.


----------



## H2OTest (13. September 2012)

hab die grad im schrank gefunden


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2012)

Ich finde sie cool, trage ab Herbst sowieso nur Beanie


----------



## H2OTest (13. September 2012)

bin eig eher der cap typ  naja im Winter wird das aber n bissl kalt, da muss dann halt mein Blau gelber schal und ne Mützeherhalten, und natürlich meine Sonnebrille


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2012)

Bei mir kommen Samstag erstmal die Haare ab, mal schauen wie viel Millimeter es werden o:


----------



## H2OTest (13. September 2012)

hab mir vorgestern 6mm rasiert


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2012)

Nacht ihr habibis


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2012)

Jeder hasst mich wegen meinem Spiel!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (13. September 2012)

Meine Frau gönnt mir kein Tablet....


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nacht ihr habibis






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für dich


----------



## Arosk (13. September 2012)

ich hasse es wenn meine fette schwester mit irgendwelchen typen aus weißrussland skyped und ich nichts zocken kann <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nacht ihr habibis



SAG MIR EINFACH MAL NICHT GUTE NACHT BEI SKYPE...

und das nach all dem...


----------



## orkman (13. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Meine Frau gönnt mir kein Tablet....



kaufs doch einfach ... selbst is der mann ^^ ... ich weiss ja auch nicht welches du wolltest aber kann das google nexus 7 nur empfehlen und kostet auch noch net mal teuer mit 200 euro fuer 8 gb version oder 250 euro fuer die 16 gb version ... an der 8 gb version verdient die firma net mal was daran ... da verkaufspreis=herstellungspreis
nur is das tablet so gefragt dass man vllt ne wartezeit von 1-2 wochen hat ;( ... ich hab meins ja zum glueck <3


----------



## H2OTest (13. September 2012)

Reflox ? heißt dein Bruder eigentlich Linus?  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ulAjFNGD0wk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (13. September 2012)

Ich glaub er will eins mit umts modul ...

ach mist -.- doppelpost


----------



## Noxiel (13. September 2012)

Nein, weiß ich wohl. Aber wir müssen ja auch noch das Kinderzimmer einrichten, wofür auch eine Menge Pesetas draufgehen und so ein Tablet (das Nexus 7 habe ich mir auch schon ausgesucht) ist nun wirklich bloß ein Luxusgut, was im Grunde *kein* Mensch braucht. Aber ich will's trotzdem. Da kämpft Vernunft gegen den kleinen Jungen im Mann.


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2012)

Mein Bruder ist noch schlimmer... -.-


----------



## H2OTest (13. September 2012)

trifft er den ton nicht?


----------



## win3ermute (13. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Meine Frau gönnt mir kein Tablet....



- stromsparender, portabler Überwachungsmonitor für das Babyzimmer
- schnell Tipps für das Baby unterwegs erhalten mit ausreichender Bildschirmgröße, damit man nichts falsch macht und sich währenddessen auf das Baby konzentrieren kann, statt mit dem Schmartphone beschäftigt zu sein
- unentbehrlich, wenn der stolze Vater sein Baby den Kollegen per Bild präsentieren möchte

usw. Mir fällt bestimmt noch mehr ein; bei ca. 20 Argumenten soll sie mich mal anrufen; dann verkaufe ich ihr das


----------



## H2OTest (13. September 2012)

hmm für argumente gibts bestimmt ne app


----------



## Noxiel (13. September 2012)

Gebongt! Sammel fleißig weiter, ich bereite meine Frau schonmal moralisch vor.


----------



## Legendary (13. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja immer noch, dass Magogan ein Troll ist



Sag ich doch! Er trollt unglaublich glaubwürdig.


----------



## win3ermute (13. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Gebongt! Sammel fleißig weiter, ich bereite meine Frau schonmal moralisch vor.



Nachteil könnte sein: Danach will SIE eins - und Du bekommst immer noch keins


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> trifft er den ton nicht?



Er singt dazu und tanzt dazu. Lässt diese [ZENSIERT] durchs ganze Haus dröhnen und hört auch noch andere Kacke wie Rebecca Black. Sein Zeugs hört man im ganzen Haus aber wehe ich lass mal meine Mukke dröhnen. Da steht der schon auf der Matte und sagt mir ich soll leiser machen.


----------



## Legendary (13. September 2012)

257ERS MACHT MAN NICHT LEISER!!!


----------



## Noxiel (13. September 2012)

Irgendwann muß sie ja mal schlafen gehen und dann kommt meine Zeit. *niargh*


----------



## H2OTest (13. September 2012)

Frag ihn doch mal ob du das aufnehmen kannst, dann kannst nicht nur du dich dran belustigen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2012)

257er macht man nicht leise, man nimm die CD, zerbricht sie in 1000 Teile, verbrennt diese, verbuddelt die Überrest UND SPRICHT NIE WIEDER DARÜBER !!1111 ._.

Gute Nacht


----------



## win3ermute (13. September 2012)

A propos Tablet: Hat wer gute Gründe, die mich demnächst vom Kauf eines Kindle Fire HD abhalten können?


----------



## Legendary (13. September 2012)

Hat das Teil 3G?


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> 257ERS MACHT MAN NICHT LEISER!!!



Genausowenig wie Kolle und Fav! IN MEINEM HAUS GIBTS KEIN WISCHIWASCHI MEHR! AKK!


----------



## Legendary (13. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 257er macht man nicht leise, man nimm die CD, zerbricht sie in 1000 Teile, verbrennt diese, verbuddelt die Überrest UND SPRICHT NIE WIEDER DARÜBER !!1111 ._.



Ich baller dir vor die Füße bis du cripwalkst!


----------



## Magogan (13. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> A propos Tablet: Hat wer gute Gründe, die mich demnächst vom Kauf eines Kindle Fire HD abhalten können?


Ja, einfach die Bücher in der gedruckten Fassung kaufen und alle immer mit dir rumschleppen, egal wo du hingehst^^

Ansonsten: Der Preis vielleicht?


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich baller dir vor die Füße bis du cripwalkst!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MIRfhU4pR1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (13. September 2012)

Go Ninja hat so den Überbeat, der zerfickt echt alles.


----------



## H2OTest (13. September 2012)

bin pennen guts nächtle


----------



## win3ermute (13. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hat das Teil 3G?



Nope - Doppel-WLAN.



Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, einfach die Bücher in der gedruckten Fassung kaufen und alle immer mit dir rumschleppen, egal wo du hingehst^^



Ist ja kein eBook-Reader, sondern der direkte Konkurrent zu Googles Nexus 7.



> Ansonsten: Der Preis vielleicht?



Liegt ebenfalls bei 199 Ronzen. Mal abwarten, bis die ersten Vergleichstests da sind - und ob man ohne großen Aufwand ein "normales" Android draufbekommt...


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2012)

Nacht H2O :3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vy5h69ZAUeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch besser!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (13. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Liegt ebenfalls bei 199 Ronzen. Mal abwarten, bis die ersten Vergleichstests da sind - und ob man ohne großen Aufwand ein "normales" Android draufbekommt...


Mach doch einfach iOS rauf, das ging bei meinem Smartphone auch fast problemlos ^^ Find ich irgendwie besser als Android


----------



## win3ermute (13. September 2012)

Bin gerade begeistert - was es so alles gibt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Axolotls sind out - "Blue Dragons" are in!!!111


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2012)

Die sind ja sowas von 2010


----------



## ego1899 (13. September 2012)

Wasn das fürn Zeug?


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. September 2012)

Das ist eine Schnecke. Glaucus atlanticus


----------



## Zonalar (13. September 2012)

Ich... ich glaube es lebt...


----------



## ego1899 (13. September 2012)

Ja grad selbst gegooglet, schon abgefahren ^^

http://de.wikipedia....ucus_atlanticus

Gibts die auch in Braun? Ich bin eher der Herbsttyp...


----------



## orkman (13. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich glaub er will eins mit umts modul ...
> 
> ach mist -.- doppelpost



du meinst mit internet via sim-karte ? da soll eine andere version des nexus7 rauskommen was das haben soll aber dann 50 euro teurer kostet sprich 250 und 300
soll anscheinend in ein paar wochen rauskommen bzw fuers wintergeschaefft .... find die idee schon krass ... weil sie net mal hinterherkommen um die normale version zu produzieren 0.o

und glaucus atlanticus is schon laenger im netz ... ein alter hut


----------



## Konov (13. September 2012)

Krasses Vieh


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2012)

Habt ihr das ernsthaft noch nie gesehen? D:


----------



## ego1899 (13. September 2012)

Was isn das für ein dämlicher Mist...

Jetzt hab ich das Ende von Mass Effect 3 nochmal gespielt und diesmal über 5000 Punkte Dingsdastärke gehabt (anstatt vorher knapp 4600, also Shepard sollte in jedem Fall überleben) und ich hab mich am Ende für die andere Lösung entschieden als zuvor und ich hab exakt das gleiche Ende, da kann doch irgendwas nich stimmen oder? o.O


Edit: Nee Reflox wir nerden nich alle so durch das Internet wie du...


----------



## win3ermute (14. September 2012)

Kannte das Viech tatsächlich noch nicht...

Außerdem wurde ich heute auf der Arbeit als "verdammter Nerd" bezeichnet, weil ich u. a. die "Tetris"-Melodie (wenn auch vom London Symphonic Orchestra (halt diese CD hiar) auf dem mp3-Player habe...


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Edit: Nee Reflox wir nerden nich alle so durch das Internet wie du...



Das Teil konnte man überall sehen, die Schnecke wurde mal voll gehypt.


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2012)

hier haste noch eine schnecke ^^

Die nur in Kalifornien um Santa Cruz vorkommende Spezies _Ariolimax dolichophallus_ ist eine circa 15 Zentimeter lange Schnecke, deren Penis das Doppelte der Körperlänge erreichen kann. Somit ist dieses Tier das Lebewesen mit dem verhältnismäßig größten Penis (noch vor der Entenmuschel und der Argentinischen Ruderente). Ein Nachteil des übergroßen Penis ist, dass er nach der Paarung manchmal nicht mehr befreit werden kann. Er wird dann vom Partner abgekaut; vermutlich kann er nicht wieder nachwachsen, so dass die Schnecke, deren Penis amputiert werden musste, künftig auf die weibliche Rolle beschränkt ist.


buffed werbung sagt ich soll anfangen mit saufen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2012)

MACH DAS WEG! MACH DAS WEG!


----------



## win3ermute (14. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> buffed werbung sagt ich soll anfangen mit saufen ^^



Nach der Sache mit dem abgekauten Penis ist das bitter nötig ^^


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2012)

direkt nach der whiskey werbung sagte mir buffed wir sollen alle wow pandaria spielen ^^


----------



## win3ermute (14. September 2012)

Ich vermute da einen Zusammenhang


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2012)

Whisky und Pandaria! buffed hat gesprochen!


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2012)

buffed hat gesprochen wäscht eure wäsche wie wintermute !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mal afk spee und whiskey an der tanke holen


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2012)

Vergiss nicht Pandaria zu kaufen!


----------



## ego1899 (14. September 2012)

Ja du sagst es... Man konnte es quasi üüüüberall im Internet sehen. Klar das man daran nich vorbeikommt wenn man nichts anderes tut 
Und du hast schön "mitgehyped" wie ich dich kenne haha


----------



## Magogan (14. September 2012)

Wenn WoW weiterhin erfolgreich sein soll, muss MoP ein WoW-Killer werden - denn die haben bisher alle "versagt" und viele Leute sind zu WoW zurückgekehrt 

Ja, das macht wirklich sehr viel Sinn, ich weiß


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja du sagst es... Man konnte es quasi üüüüberall im Internet sehen. Klar das man daran nich vorbeikommt wenn man nichts anderes tut
> Und du hast schön "mitgehyped" wie ich dich kenne haha



Ne ich habe das Vieh nicht gehypt. Und wie du mich kennst? Sag mal, was habe ich denn gehypt? Dolan und Chuck Testa vielleicht. Das Vieh war auf allen Boards, von 4**** bis zu hinterkackingen.de! Sogar hier auf buffed war dieses Vieh Thema.


----------



## orkman (14. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich vermute da einen Zusammenhang



whiskey und pandaria ... sicher is da ein zusammenhang ... anders kann man das neue pokemon sicher net ertragen


----------



## ego1899 (14. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ne ich habe das Vieh nicht gehypt. Und wie du mich kennst? Sag mal, was habe ich denn gehypt? Dolan und Chuck Testa vielleicht. Das Vieh war auf allen Boards, von 4**** bis zu hinterkackingen.de! Sogar hier auf buffed war dieses Vieh Thema.



Mir doch egal jetzt lass mich dich doch in diese Schublade stecken ich hab nur so wenige davon


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2012)

BÄM!


----------



## Magogan (15. September 2012)

WTF Nachtschwärmer ist tot!


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2012)

Alle haben was besseres zu tun


----------



## Magogan (15. September 2012)

Was könnte besser sein als samstags früh in ein Forum zu schreiben?


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2012)

Vieles ._.


----------



## Saji (15. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Vieles ._.



Es gibt nichts besseres als Samstag morgens in diesem Forum zu posten!


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2012)

Ist ja schon gut ... PARTY HARD!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-g8wiwe1m1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (15. September 2012)

Grad Prometheus gesehen, echt übler Science-Fiction-Horror.

Wobei die heutige Jugend ja sowieso kaum noch mit irgendwas zu schocken ist. Interessant find ich, dass am Ende das Vieh entsteht, dass in den ALIEN Filmen war... 

Wusste gar nicht dass Prometheus quasi vor den ALIEN Filmen spielen sollte. Naja auf jedenfall unterhaltsam ^^


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CLDSE7RHvno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (16. September 2012)

ring ring ring...


----------



## Magogan (16. September 2012)

Oh, ich sollte vielleicht schlafen gehen ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. September 2012)

Wenn MoP raus ist kann man dann eigentlich sofort per Charakterchange zum Panda werden oder muss man da noch warten?

pic unrealeted




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (16. September 2012)

Im Normalfall muss man paar Monate warten.


----------



## Olliruh (16. September 2012)

bewbz


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flöxchen delivers


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=__HeE6NWmDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



shikri delivr to


----------



## Legendary (16. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Flöxchen delivers



I want to f*** her. :>


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2012)

Kate Upton ist auch ne Traumfrau :3


----------



## Olliruh (16. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2012)

wtf my feels... D:


----------



## Legendary (16. September 2012)

Ich kannte die noch gar nicht aber das überzeugt mich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> bewbz



wär das passende mmo für dich ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KjLOo_NEmx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (16. September 2012)

Kenny vs Spenny - Schwanzkampf. 
Danke ich brauch keine bewbz mehr


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> bewbz



falls du singleplayer adventure bevorzugst die du mit deinem joystick spielen kannst ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5kRYUzRaJzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oh hai


----------



## Magogan (17. September 2012)

Hi zusammen ... Mein Internet und Fernsehen geht wieder


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> oh hai



und hier der passende sidekick




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (17. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (17. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2012)

das lächeln ist niedlich von der


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2012)

Sie schaut verrückt aus, mein Ding ist es nicht. Außerdem wahrscheinlich illegal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (17. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3C7TXzeMaBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wers durchhört bekommt keks


----------



## Konov (17. September 2012)

PUPS


----------



## ZAM (17. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht dass Prometheus quasi vor den ALIEN Filmen spielen sollte. Naja auf jedenfall unterhaltsam ^^



.. Auch wenn der zum gesamten alien/predator-Universum totale unlogische und blödsinnige Lücken aufreißt ... aber das hat jemand im "Zuletzt im Kino gesehen"-Thread im Kino & TV-Forum schon sehr umfangreich erläutert *g*


----------



## Konov (18. September 2012)

Für mich sind die alien filme sowieso nur irgendwelche sciencefiction Dinger, die man früher mal gesehen hat.
Irgendwie schon Kult aber ich bin kein Fan, von daher isses mir mit Prometheus jetz auch Wumpe, wie das letztlich Story-mässig zusammenhängt ^^


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2012)

alien und und alien vs predator waren mir zuviel gore 

während predator 1 und predator 2 besser fand - aber predators typisch rodriguez übertrieben war mit gore ^^


----------



## win3ermute (18. September 2012)

Als "Alien" 1979 erschien, war er nun mal was neues, auch wenn es die Story nicht war, weil hier zum ersten Male die Mischung "Monster jagt Menschen" tatsächlich funktionierte und nicht billigstes B-Kino war. Das Design von Giger und Scotts Gespür für Atmosphäre machten das Teil einmalig - auch wenn es im Grunde nur ein "Slasher in Space" ist. 
Und Camerons Fortsetzung ist nach wie vor eine der besten Action-Achterbahnen überhaupt (wohl neben "Terminator", "Mad Max 2", "Die Hard" und "Predator" der beste Action-Film der '80er).


----------



## FragGyver (18. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> .. wohl neben "Terminator", "Mad Max 2", "Die Hard" und "Predator" der beste Action-Film der '80er).




Stimm ich absolut zu und auch bei den anderen spring ich händeklatschend im Kreis und würde da doch gerne noch die Indy Reihe, Quatermain und Star Wars mit einreihen.


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der ersatz für die sukkubus trägt ja einen tanga ^^


----------



## Olliruh (18. September 2012)

fap fap fap


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2012)

gut das sean noch kein internet hat der würde jetzt uns die fsk18 dämonen zeigen ^^


----------



## Olliruh (18. September 2012)

BTW :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rdApdcc2Els

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ulLm6JCVXuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



NOSTALGIA


----------



## Reflox (18. September 2012)

Ich hasse DBZ und habe es schon immer getan ._.


----------



## Arosk (18. September 2012)

black mesa ist richtig lustig, komm ich endlich mal dazu half life 1 zu spielen ohne es zu kaufen


----------



## iShock (18. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hasse DBZ und habe es schon immer getan ._.



wie kannst du es wagen O_O!


achja und hi :s


----------



## Olliruh (18. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hasse DBZ und habe es schon immer getan ._.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. September 2012)

ich mag auch kein dbz. liegt daran das ich anime serien allgemein nicht mag.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hipcetion..

Ich bin mal pennen, gute Nacht  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... okay wtf? D:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (18. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hipcetion..
> 
> Ich bin mal pennen, gute Nacht
> 
> ...



Lecker Mädsche! *________________*


BTW: Ich hasse Animes. <3


----------



## iShock (18. September 2012)

mäh ihr habt keine Ahnung :s


----------



## Reflox (18. September 2012)

SoulEater geht und natürlich Digimon und Pokémon


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hipcetion..
> 
> Ich bin mal pennen, gute Nacht
> 
> ...



steampunk harlequinn ?


----------



## Reflox (18. September 2012)

yeah Steampunk!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. September 2012)

http://www.humblebundle.com/

warum finde ich solche sachen nie früher?


----------



## Thoor (18. September 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen beim Buffed-Late-Night-Pr0n-Fap Contest.

Wer kommt am weitesten? Wer hat die schwerste Ladung? Die Nacht wird es zeigen!


----------



## Magogan (18. September 2012)

Also wenn ihr demnächst ein Erdbeben bemerkt, das ist nur das Niveau, das singt ganz tief und laut mit 0,2 Hz und 1073 dB.


----------



## Thoor (18. September 2012)

Das Niveau im Buffed Forum - Nur die Titanic liegt tiefer!


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2012)

du bist doch nur neidisch weil die frauen die hier gepostet werden alle zu alt für dich sind ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (18. September 2012)

Der war gut 

Aaaaabend!


----------



## Magogan (18. September 2012)

Hey, ich bin 19, ist das zu jung? Oo


----------



## ego1899 (18. September 2012)

Hm kommt drauf an. Die Frau ohne Nase da oben ist alterstechnisch schwer einzuschätzen


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2012)

Yarrr!


----------



## Wynn (19. September 2012)

frau ohne nase ?

und ich meinte das @thoor weil er einen pedobear avatar hat  @mago


----------



## ego1899 (19. September 2012)

Ja die Frau ohne Nase die Reflox gepostet hat...

Also die hier 



Spoiler






Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. September 2012)

ich sehe da eine nase ego ^^


----------



## Reflox (19. September 2012)

Ego braucht ne Brille


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr demnächst ein Erdbeben bemerkt, das ist nur das Niveau, das singt ganz tief und laut mit 0,2 Hz und 1073 dB.



Wir posten nur Frauen in tollen Kostümen, ODER WILLST DU ETWA BEHAUPTEN, DIE HABEN KEIN NIVEAU ?!?!


----------



## Reflox (19. September 2012)

Wenn wir schon beim sinkenden Niveau sind...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AMmDyNsZZCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (19. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wir posten nur Frauen in tollen Kostümen, ODER WILLST DU ETWA BEHAUPTEN, DIE HABEN KEIN NIVEAU ?!?!



Er kriegt selbst keine ab, da muss man natürlich lästern um sich seinen Selbstschutz aufzubauen.


----------



## Reflox (19. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=22VyLZpR26k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



vodka vodka vodka <3


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Er kriegt selbst keine ab, da muss man natürlich lästern um sich seinen Selbstschutz aufzubauen.



Ihr kriegt doch auch nur ne Bertha ab und keine Emily wie ihr hier postet also wo ist da der Unterschied?


----------



## Legendary (19. September 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr kriegt doch auch nur ne Bertha ab und keine Emily wie ihr hier postet also wo ist da der Unterschied?


Ich könnte jetzt ein Bild von meiner Perle posten aber ihr erschreckt nur wenn ihr mich seht.


----------



## Olliruh (19. September 2012)

Ich mag meine Freundin


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. September 2012)

Vermutlich... Dr. Frankenstein wäre stolz auf dich! ARRR!


----------



## Legendary (19. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich mag meine Freundin



Dito.


----------



## Reflox (19. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Legendary (19. September 2012)

du hast doch mich!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2012)

Es ist einfach nur lächerlich, sich über solche Bilder aufzuregen und damit auch das sinkende Niveau zu erklären (was hier auch andere schon getan haben). Man sieht keine nackten Brüste noch andere Teile der Frau, die FSK18 sind. Und die Bilder von gestern waren einfach nur Cosplayer mit tollen Kostümen. Wenn die jetzt noch nen großen Vorbau haben, ist das halt so. 

(Und meine Freundin schaut eh hübscher aus als die ganzen Trullas hier  )


----------



## Legendary (19. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> (Und meine Freundin schaut eh hübscher aus als die ganzen Trullas hier  )



Pic it pls Shkiri. <3


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. September 2012)

Tiefer sinken kann das Niveau bei euch sowieso nicht mehr... aber es spricht Bände, wenn Seitenweise nur halbnackte, großbrüstige eh... Damen... gepostet werden ^^


----------



## Reflox (19. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> du hast doch mich!



aawwww 

Ich weiss wie shikas Freundin aussieht! Und ihr nicht! 

Oh gott, wir posten hübsche Frauen! EVERYONE PANIC!


----------



## Legendary (19. September 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Tiefer sinken kann das Niveau bei euch sowieso nicht mehr... aber es spricht Bände, wenn Seitenweise nur halbnackte, großbrüstige eh... Damen... gepostet werden ^^



Ich weiß, dass es nicht so ist. Alleine das befriedigt mich schon zutiefst.


----------



## Olliruh (19. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> aawwww
> 
> Ich weiss wie shikas Freundin aussieht! Und ihr nicht!
> 
> Oh gott, wir posten hübsche Frauen! EVERYONE PANIC!



Ich weiß es aber auch


----------



## Reflox (19. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich weiß es aber auch



... ähm naja DU ZÄHLST NICHT!

So Problem gelöst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Tiefer sinken kann das Niveau bei euch sowieso nicht mehr... aber es spricht Bände, wenn Seitenweise nur halbnackte, großbrüstige eh... Damen... gepostet werden ^^



???

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht den Zusammenhang.


----------



## Olliruh (19. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> ... ähm naja DU ZÄHLST NICHT!
> 
> So Problem gelöst






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (19. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht den Zusammenhang.



Neid ist die schönste Form der Anerkennung Shikarimausi.


----------



## Reflox (19. September 2012)

Sie haben halt die menchlichen Triebe überwunden und schauen nun auf unsere niedere Spezies herunter, welche immer noch hübsche Frauen ansieht


----------



## Olliruh (19. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nachti


----------



## Konov (19. September 2012)

Ihr freaks, abend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2012)

nachti ollichen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (19. September 2012)

nabnd


----------



## Reflox (19. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> nachti ollichen
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hau mich auch mal hin, Nacht Mädels :3


----------



## Konov (19. September 2012)

Nachti ^^


----------



## Reflox (19. September 2012)

Nachti Shika


----------



## Konov (19. September 2012)

Morgen Studentenausweis abholen und dann gibts Schwimmen und Kino für 1 Euro weniger


----------



## Reflox (19. September 2012)

Ich bin auch mal weg. Man, hab jetzt schon keinen Bock morgen aufzustehen ._.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOaSkMq1fEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (19. September 2012)

Hat jemand eine Idee, was gegen trockene Augen helfen könnte? Hab das Gefühl, dass da gar nichts mehr feucht ist, kann mich aber auch irren ^^

Normalerweise werden die Augen wenigstens feucht, wenn ich sie absichtlich aufhalte, aber hier tut sich nichts ...


----------



## H2OTest (20. September 2012)

so hier können wir weiter über trinken unterhalten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2012)

Seitdem meine Lieblingsbar dicht gemacht hat, hab ich keinen Zombie mehr getrunken. Einer der besten Cocktails überhaupt. Bis zu 5 Sorten Rum... (Ein weißer, ein brauner und einer über 70% vol. ) und dazu verschiedene Fruchtsäfte... 

2 davon und der Abend kann losgehen


----------



## H2OTest (20. September 2012)

immer diese alkis


----------



## Legendary (20. September 2012)

Es gibt nur ein Getränk!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus unserem kleinen Ort...wie man unschwer erkennen kann hat es einen europäischen Preis gewonnen, ein Bier aus einer 10.000 Seelenstadt.  Darauf kann man schon stolz sein.


----------



## H2OTest (20. September 2012)

bäh, bier ...


----------



## Reflox (20. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das beste auf der Welt :3


----------



## Legendary (20. September 2012)

Wie kann man nur so ne Dosenrotze saufen? Dosengetränke sind der größte Dreck den die Industrie je erfunden hat...Flüßiges MUSS traditionell in einem Glasgefäß ausgeschenkt werden, scheißegal ob Wasser, Bier oder Vodka.


----------



## Reflox (20. September 2012)

Dosen sind das beste überhaupt. Ich trink lieber aus ner Dose als aus so ner doofen und unhandlichen Flasche


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2012)

Früher haben wa uns immer ne Palette Schlosser vom Netto geholt, 34 Cent die Dose. Mit dem Pfand haste dann schon fast wieder ne Neue bekommen. 

Das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Legendary (20. September 2012)

Dosenbier ist noch mit ABSTAND das assligste, dass es in Dosen gibt. Das Bier schmeckt total metallisch und einfach anders weil es in der Flasche anders reifen kann. Hier in Bayern gibts fast kein Dosenbier, so ne Drecksplörre sauft hier keiner, da sind wir mit premierten Biersorten einfach zu verwöhnt.


----------



## Olliruh (20. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dosenbier ist noch mit ABSTAND das assligste, dass es in Dosen gibt. Das Bier schmeckt total metallisch und einfach anders weil es in der Flasche anders reifen kann. Hier in Bayern gibts fast kein Dosenbier, so ne Drecksplörre sauft hier keiner, da sind wir mit premierten Biersorten einfach zu verwöhnt.



Dosenbier für Trinkspiele > all


----------



## Reflox (20. September 2012)

Ich trinke eh kein Bier. Schmeckt wie Rattenpisse


----------



## H2OTest (20. September 2012)

dito reflox ... ich bleib bei meinen alkfreien drinks ...


----------



## Olliruh (20. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> dito reflox ... ich bleib bei meinen alkfreien drinks ...



Bei mir muss es sowieso immer ein Gemisch sein. Ich glaube, Whisky und Vodka ist das einzige, was ich auch pur trinke ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2012)

Bier ist Gottes Schöpfung! Neben der Frau!


----------



## H2OTest (20. September 2012)

ich hab bei nem kumpel mal - wie in irgendn nem Film bourbon pur probiert ... ich hätte fast gekotzt ...


----------



## Legendary (20. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dosenbier für Trinkspiele > all



Stimmt, ich bin ja noch 14.


----------



## Reflox (20. September 2012)

Bei uns kannst eh nur Jack Daniels saufen. Das andere ist meistens irgendein Zeugs wie Appenzeller Klosterwhisky, der schmeckt richtig eklig.


----------



## H2OTest (20. September 2012)

das hört sich schon gut an Reflöxchen


----------



## Olliruh (20. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich bin ja noch 14.



Hey ich auch


----------



## H2OTest (20. September 2012)

hehe Olli, du siehst auch so aus


----------



## Reflox (20. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das hört sich schon gut an Reflöxchen



Wie soll ich das verstehen? :<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genauso eklig. Bäh bäh bäh!


----------



## H2OTest (20. September 2012)

hmm das einzig gute aus meiner Region ist Braunschweiger und VW Currywurst


----------



## Legendary (20. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hey ich auch


----------



## Olliruh (20. September 2012)

Kann ich was für mein jugendliches aussehen ? :/ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2012)

Ach komm, ich muss auch noch den Ausweis vorzeigen, wenn ich mich rasiert habe und Alk oder DvDs ab 18 kaufen will... 

buffed laggt wieder -.-


----------



## H2OTest (20. September 2012)

*lachflash*


----------



## Reflox (20. September 2012)

Die haben mich gefragt ob ich überhaupt 12 bin 

Handumkehr kann ich bei einigen Läden mit 16ern durchgehen, und das Chainsaw Massaker habe ich auch ohne Ausweis bekommen. Wobei ich mich frage, ob dieser Laden überhaupt das Alter checkt, solange es nicht gerade irgendwelche Zwerge sind


----------



## H2OTest (20. September 2012)

hmm ... so wie ich zurzeit aussehe ... gehe ich auch als über 20 durch


----------



## Wynn (20. September 2012)

wozu die schwimmflügel ?


----------



## Olliruh (20. September 2012)

Sind Fotos für die Abi-Zeitung von unserm Sportkurs


----------



## Konov (20. September 2012)

3 Mal am Tag zähneputzen dann sind die Zähne net so gelb Olli


----------



## Magogan (21. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> 3 Mal am Tag zähneputzen dann sind die Zähne net so gelb Olli


Alle reden immer von diesem Zähneputzen ... Lohnt sich das denn?

Haha, das muss ich mal sagen, wenn ich beim Zahnarzt bin xD

Wie oft sollte man eigentlich zum Zahnarzt gehen wegen Untersuchung? Damit der gucken kann, ob noch alle Zähne da sind


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. September 2012)

Offiziell jedes halbe Jahr. Ich geh so alle 2 Jahre. Die wollen doch nur dein Geld


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. September 2012)

Hier was neues von Russland wilden Nachbarn ^^ http://www.n24.de/news/newsitem_8234296.html


----------



## Zonalar (21. September 2012)

Hey Nerds ich brauche eure Hilfe.
Ich hab ausversheen Babylon Search bar (und alles was dazugehört) runtergeladen,w eil ich bei einem Download ihn nicht weggeklickt hab!
EIN MAL!
Ich habe ihn sicher schon 274 mal weggeklickt bis jetzt! Dieses scheiss Program hat sich in meinem PC eingenistet wie eine Ratte in der Kanalisation! Sie ist überall, und ich kann sie nicht einfach "runterlöschen". Ich hab schon alles vom Programm selber runtergelöscht (also systemsteuerungen/Programme), und auch das Add-On im meinem Firefox. Aber es ist immer noch drin, in meiner Startseite, als Tab, sogar wenn ich ein Wort falsch eingebe in der Naviagtions-Leiste, kommt dieses scheiss Babylon Search bar instead from Google!
WIE KANN ICH ES TÖTEN! WIEEEE! 
EIN FÜR ALLE MAL!
PERIOD!

Wäre für eure Hilfe dankbar


----------



## H2OTest (21. September 2012)

ich hab mich rasiert... gefällt mir nicht - sehe gefühlte 10 Jahre jünger aus ...


----------



## Konov (21. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich hab mich rasiert... gefällt mir nicht - sehe gefühlte 10 Jahre jünger aus ...



Ist bei mir auch eher so... trage sowieso Vollbart im Moment 
ist irgendwie bequem


----------



## Magogan (21. September 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Hier was neues von Russland wilden Nachbarn ^^ http://www.n24.de/ne...em_8234296.html


Paah, die Idee hat er geklaut!



H2OTest schrieb:


> ich hab mich rasiert... gefällt mir nicht - sehe gefühlte 10 Jahre jünger aus ...


Ich muss mich immer rasieren, weil so ein Bart sich total unangenehm anfühlt, finde ich ^^ Das kratzt so ...


----------



## Wynn (21. September 2012)

Sp bei der vhs lang ist das her ^^

damals als man noch mit long play 50% mehr aufnehmen konnte ^^


----------



## Magogan (21. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Sp bei der vhs lang ist das her ^^
> 
> damals als man noch mit long play 50% mehr aufnehmen konnte ^^


Hab Space Balls auf Bluray


----------



## Konov (21. September 2012)

Nachti allerseits


----------



## Arosk (22. September 2012)

ich sehe immer 25 jahre älter aus wenn ich mich rasiere.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. September 2012)

hehe ich sehe wenn ich mich rasiere jünger aus ^^


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

Also 12? Oder gar als Kleinkind?


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2012)

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/wilder-panda-sex-vom-schmusebaer-zum-wilden-tier-a-558570.html


*Panda-Sex muss gut geplant sein*






http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/wissenschaft/Panda-Sex-muss-gut-geplant-sein-id19513971.html


----------



## Reflox (22. September 2012)

yay Salati ist wieder da! \o/


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2012)

fehlt nur noch aun und seanbuddha dann gehts hier wieder los ^^


----------



## Reflox (22. September 2012)

sean kommt ja in 6 tagen wieder^^ Aun hat wohl zuviel mit Nuklearwaffen gespielt


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2012)

solang er nicht zum hulk wird oder von einem tier gebissen wurde danach ^^


----------



## Fakebook (22. September 2012)

Sonntag noch nix vor?
Morgen findet die internationale Döner-Messe(!) in Berlin statt. Eintritt für lau und fünf Döner gratis zur Verkostung(einer davon vegan). Ich geh hin!

 http://www.döga.de/Freeticket-Doega-2012.pdf

(buffed-team: das soll nicht als Werbung verstanden werden. Ich habe mich der veganen Ernährung zugewandt und nur beschränktes Interesse an Dönern. Aber das ist so doof, das es doch wieder einen gewissen Reiz hat)


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich habe mich der veganen Ernährung zugewandt



Ich überlege auch, mich nur noch von Veganern zu ernähren... aber die sind meistens so dürr...


----------



## ego1899 (22. September 2012)

Moooooin!

BAAAAM Borderlands 2 gerade installiert schön das Wochenende is 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (22. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> aber die sind meistens so dürr...



Das sind die Vegetarier. Die Veganer sind meist aufgebläht, da Hülsenfrüchte eine beliebte Eiweißquelle darstellen


----------



## Ogil (22. September 2012)

Das heisst Veganer stellen eine beleibte Eiweissquelle dar?


----------



## Fakebook (22. September 2012)

Du hast das Zeug zum V-Mann! Sauber beobachtet!

(ich musste heute allerdings Abstriche bezüglich der veganen Ernährung machen. Auf dem Weg zum Bio-Markt per Fahrrad zwei Fliegen in den Mund (und eine ins Auge) bekommen.


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2012)

erinnert mich an biker eintopf ^^

einmal lederjacke auskochen und und dann das auslöfflen was da abging an tieren und co ^^


----------



## Fakebook (23. September 2012)

Die Oktoberfest-Party im nahegelegenen Biergarten löst sich gerade auf. Durchaus bemerkenswert, was hier an preussischen Lederhosen- und Dirndl-Trägern durch die Straße torkelt. Man möchte rufen 'Gebt euch nicht auf! Lernt gehen und saufen!'




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (23. September 2012)

ich habe die hühner und fischbilder vermisst 

ich bin mal bett mit wärmefalsche blöde lympdrüsenentzündung


----------



## Fakebook (23. September 2012)

gute besserung!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2012)

Ach die Bilder kommen mir doch bekannt vor  

Schön dich wieder zu sehen ^^


----------



## Reflox (23. September 2012)

Ich warte immer noch auf das Salatbild


----------



## Saji (23. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf das Salatbild



Das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2012)

Yalalalalalaa


----------



## Fakebook (24. September 2012)

Wie angekündigt, habe ich meinen Lebenslauf um einen denkwürdigen Eintrag erweitert und bin zu Internationalen Döner-Messe DÖGA auf dem ehemaligen Flughafen Berlin Tempelhof gereist. Gratis-Eintritt, Gratis-Döner (genau genommen, drei [vegane] Döner), Gratis-Getränke. Herrlich! Ergänzend zum dritten Gebot (irgendwas mit Sonntags-Arbeit) ... "Du sollst sonntags kein Geld ausgeben!"

Anstehen im Hangar, reinstopfen auf dem Rollfeld - und das bei bestem Wetter.

(die Facebook-Variante der Kritzelei war etwas wortreicher. Aber ich weiß, hier versteht man mich auch so   )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (24. September 2012)

Veganer Döner? Klingt irgendwie voll traurig xD

Ich bin letztens in der Frankfurter Innenstadt rumgelaufen und habe auf einem Plakat mit entsetzen feststellen müssen: Es gibt Schokodöner!

Ich weiß nich ob es ein Experiment des Ladenbesitzers war, oder ob das schon gängig ist, aber das ist wohl mit das widerlichste was ich mir vorstellen kann.
Naja o ich esse allerdings auch so generell keinen Süßkram...

Ich weiß auch gar nich aus was der sich zusammen setzt. Da waren so Schokoladenröllchen drin die wie Rigatoni aussahen und irgendein weißes Zeug. Hätte Käse sein können, aber auch was anderes...

Ob der komplett mit Süßkram gefüllt ist weiß ich nicht, Fleisch war nicht zu erkennen, Gemüse aber irgendwie auch nich ^^


----------



## Fakebook (24. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Veganer Döner? Klingt irgendwie voll traurig xD



Ich war zugegebenermaßen skeptisch. Ich ernähre mich vegan und habe gleichzeitig eine ausgeprägte Abneigung gegen Soja-Pampe. Dieser Lifestyle-Scheiss 'Fleischsalat Geflügel-Art aus Soja', oder auch 'Bratwurst-Soja-Pampen-Dreck-mit-imitiertem-Schweine-oder-so-ähnlich-Geschmack' geht mir so RICHTIG auf die Ketten.

Bissel sowas hab ich an dem veganen Döner-Stand auf der Messe auch erwartet. Aber nix dergleichen. Gewürze und Röstung am Spieß gaben dem veganen ähhh (Fleischersatz klingt doof) Dingens RICHTIG GUTEN Geschmack. Und die Soßen dazu... leider geil. Der normale Döner kennt nur Kräuter, scharf, Knoblauch. Die hatten sechs Soßen, vier davon (zwei solo, zwei gemischt) haben wir verkostet. Daumen hoch!

Soll jeder essen, was er will, aber die Döner-Jungs aus München haben mich echt überrascht.


----------



## ego1899 (24. September 2012)

Also wenn ich veganer wäre würde ich das auf jeden Fall auch so sehen... Dieser ganze Kram: Veganerburger, Tofüwürstchen, Ei-Ersatz, veganer Honig, Sojaschnitzel und was weiß ich was es da noch alles gibt...
Die Pampe würd ich mir auch nich gerben und ich find das irgendwo auch total lächerlich...

Ich meine Veganer is man ja nich ohne Grund, irgendwo macht man sowas ja aus ner gewissen Überzeugung heraus... Aber dann setz ich mich hin, kaue mein Veganerschnitzel, weil dann nur Gemüse is dann doch irgendwie blöd oder wie? xD
Also wenn schon, denn schon meiner Meinung nach...


Obwohl ich ja schon zugeben muss, bei sowas hier läuft mir ja schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9dsiLT_uHQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lancegrim (24. September 2012)

Narf....Nachtschicht is sooo langweilig... und jetzt hab ich auch noch Hunger... toll...


----------



## Olliruh (24. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kNIrVXqqQhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


vllt das beste video der welt


----------



## Legendary (24. September 2012)

Um mal eben den Guten Morgen Thread fortzufahren...

WoW verkommt immer mehr zu nem Drecksgame wenn ich das Mount so sehe...fande schon dieses hässliche durchsichtige Pferd und den Löwen too much aber man merkt, dass ihnen nach 8 Jahren einfach die Ideen ausgehen. Nächsten Patch kommt dann ein fliegender Kothaufen aber ich schwöre wenn das kommt, kauf ich mir nochmal WoW und flieg eigenhändig in OG rein!


----------



## Reflox (24. September 2012)

Weil es ja wegen einem Mount oder zwei scheisse wird. Die classic Mounts waren ja auch so verschieden. 

Nicht zu vergessen die tollen neuen Netherdrachen, welche das vorherige Drachenmodel waren, einfach ein bisschen aufgepimpt. Aw snap, dann kommen auch noch die normalen Drachen. 

Ich zähl zusammen:
bc: Der Netherrochen und der Talbuk sind die einzigen neuen Mounts, die in mehreren Farben zu erhalten sind und ein neues Model haben.
WotLk: Protodrachen und Mammuts. (Kann man die Bären dazuzählen?)
cata: ... Da gabs doch die Kamele oder? Ja 2 Kamele.... wow.
MoP: Cloud Serpent, Yak, Wasserläufer und noch ein 1, 2 mehr.

Also MoP bringt ein paar neue Models mehr^^


----------



## Lillyan (24. September 2012)

Pandaspandaspandas *rumdops*

Ich geh schlafen. Das Kuschelbärchi muss bis morgen warten.


----------



## Konov (24. September 2012)

Abend!

Ich muss sagen, WoW reizt mich irgendwie auch kein Stück mehr.
Das schöne raiden früher vermisse ich manchmal, aber das wars auch schon.

40 Euro oder gar 70 für die CE und danach wieder jeden Monat 13 Euro - das wäre es mir jedenfalls nicht wert, zumal es ja längst nicht mehr so ist wie früher.

Die Pandas wirken irgendwie zu albern auf mich und was man so über zusammengelegte Realms und Co. hört, klingt auch nicht so prickelnd.

Bin aber gespannt, wieviele Addons es wohl noch geben wird.


----------



## Legendary (24. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Abend!
> 
> Ich muss sagen, WoW reizt mich irgendwie auch kein Stück mehr.
> Das schöne raiden früher vermisse ich manchmal, aber das wars auch schon.
> ...



Maximal 2...dann ist man auf Stufe 100. Dann wäre das Spiel rund 12 - 13 Jahre alt und mehr ausgelutscht als jetzt ohnehin schon. Die werden dann sicherlich auch noch früh genug auf F2P umstellen, nen Item Shop gibts ja sowieso schon.   


Und Flöxchenmausi...ja alles ist scheiße! Die Protos aus Wotlk waren ja mal wohl das verdammt nochmal epischste Flugmount aller Zeiten. Roter Proto = bis zum Schluss meiner Karriere bestes Mount. Bestes Landmount war Rabenfürst, mit dem konnte man immer gut posen...naja nach knapp 80 Runs hatte ich auch jeden Grund dazu. 

Baronmount, Talbuks und Netherdrachen waren auch schicke Mounts. Aber diesen Gildenlöwen und die Kamele waren schon arg rotzig.


----------



## Olliruh (24. September 2012)

Bestes Mount ist & bleibt der Pvp Alianz Widder <3


----------



## ego1899 (24. September 2012)

Ich fand die Kollisionsabfrage vom Kodo immer toll, wenn ich über die kleinen Hügel im Brachland geritten bin...


----------



## Olliruh (24. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (24. September 2012)

lalalaaaaaaa


----------



## Reflox (24. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Und Flöxchenmausi...ja alles ist scheiße! Die Protos aus Wotlk waren ja mal wohl das verdammt nochmal epischste Flugmount aller Zeiten. Roter Proto = bis zum Schluss meiner Karriere bestes Mount. Bestes Landmount war Rabenfürst, mit dem konnte man immer gut posen...naja nach knapp 80 Runs hatte ich auch jeden Grund dazu.



Ich bin ja sowieso begeisterter WotLk Anhänger. BC? Classic? scheiss drauf, WotLk war am besten 

Ne aber ich wollte nur mal zeigen, dass das mit den "keine neuen Ideen" nicht so das schlagfertigste Argument ist.
Mit MoP kommt für mich das neue Lichking. Mönch und Pandaren? I'm okay with this. Die weiblichen Pandaren sind definitiv spielbar. Der neue Kontinent ist geil, und es verändert nicht wieder alles wie cata. Cata war mir einfach zu übertrieben. Es ist eine gescheiterte Revolution.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. September 2012)

world of pandamon is da, zeit schlafen zu gehen


----------



## Magogan (25. September 2012)

Ich komme nicht rein ins Spiel ... Also eigentlich doch, aber der Ladebalken (© Sony) hängt bei 90% oder so ^^


----------



## Golfyarmani (25. September 2012)

bei mir auch, raus geflogen und nun ist Schluss relam soll aber noch aktiv sein.


----------



## ego1899 (25. September 2012)

Is heute MoP Release oder wie?

Na dann von mir ein herzliches: HAAAA HAAAA!


----------



## Saji (25. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Is heute MoP Release oder wie?



Jo is denn heid so Weihnacht'n?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2012)

Erster.

Wie gesagt. Noch eine Stunde.


----------



## H2OTest (25. September 2012)

penis .


----------



## Konov (25. September 2012)

lollypop lollypop looooollypop


----------



## H2OTest (25. September 2012)

opa ist übrings der beste <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2012)

Hab grad erfahren, dass meine Freundin über die nächste Woche bei mir pennen will, da meine Eltern in Spanien im Urlaub sind und wir beide Ferien haben...

no time for games


----------



## Legendary (25. September 2012)

Und was geht so mit den Spaniern?


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

spanish people still pissed as fuck

oh straßenschlachten mit der Polizei
es fallen sogar (gummie)pistolen schüsse


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2012)

sicher Freudenschüsse, die Spanier sind so ein fröhliches Volk.


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

Mein Link 
Die Polizisten sind sicherlich mad das sie so lange Arbeiten müssen >.<


----------



## seanbuddha (25. September 2012)

Na Kinners?


----------



## H2OTest (25. September 2012)

butter !  bring mir die sahne !


----------



## seanbuddha (25. September 2012)

Kräftig Schütteln, dann kommt sie


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na Kinners?



Warum bist du nicht in Spanien Polizisten verprügeln ?


----------



## H2OTest (25. September 2012)

Sein Fluxkompensator ist kaputt


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2012)

Noch ne halbe Stunde. Ich kann den Feierabend schon riechen. gogogo.


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uHP-qgzUVLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


&#9829;


----------



## seanbuddha (25. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_cKdEdMOIkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2012)

Ohhh  you touch me tralala...


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

TUTTI FRUTTI SOMMER LOVE


----------



## Noxiel (25. September 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich ihm danken oder ihn verfluchen soll.


----------



## Legendary (25. September 2012)

warum schreibt keiner mehr was?! >_>


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. September 2012)

alle ins koma gefallen vom vielen mop suchten?!^^


----------



## Konov (25. September 2012)

MOP suckt doch sowieso ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. September 2012)

aber ich hätte gerne die ce box im regal stehen und die sc2 potraits   
aber es is mir irgendwie nich 90€ wert


----------



## Reflox (25. September 2012)

MoP ist geil.


----------



## Konov (26. September 2012)

Ich sach ma guuuudddeeeeeeeeee naaaaaaaachtttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## seanbuddha (26. September 2012)

Nachti, bin auch mal Pennen!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-iiAtLFkVps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Einfach nur WIN!


----------



## H2OTest (26. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_xg-IOoszYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nhj3B63RLCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2012)

ich bin traurig


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2012)

Ich mag meine Freundin


----------



## H2OTest (26. September 2012)

Warum Shika?


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2012)

Weil HSV im Hoffnung gemacht hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2012)

Weil die Welt eine *itch ist. So. Ich habs gesagt.


----------



## Konov (26. September 2012)

Abend


----------



## Wynn (26. September 2012)

warum hat sean kein avatar mehr ?

hat zam die seite gefunden wo sean seine herhat ?


----------



## seanbuddha (26. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> warum hat sean kein avatar mehr ?
> 
> hat zam die seite gefunden wo sean seine herhat ?



Hm ka ^^


So^^ Sieht doch schick aus


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2012)

Sexy


----------



## Konov (26. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. September 2012)

Jetzt muss nurnoch das Album rauskommen ^^


----------



## Legendary (26. September 2012)

Seit MoP Release ist ja hier echt gar nix mehr los...kennt wer den f*ck dich donner song? das münz ich jetzt mal auf MoP um.


----------



## Konov (26. September 2012)

Hab mir ein Lets Play von MOP angesehen und irgendwie ist es doch alles dasselbe, mal davon abgesehen dass sie das letzte aus der 10 Jahre alten Grafik rausquetschen


----------



## seanbuddha (26. September 2012)

Ich find' MoP toll^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qiN0tl5hl6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


So und ich bin jetzt Schlafen!
Snopanfarkt!


----------



## Reflox (26. September 2012)

MoP macht viel mehr Spass als jede Erweiterung zuvor. Fast jeder Storyline bezogene NPC hat eine eigene Stimme, nicht mehr irgendeine Standardstimme. Die "Hol das, töte das, töte das um das zu erhalten" Quests sind sehr kurz gehalten. Fast jede Quest leitet eine neue Phase ein. Man erlledigt einige Quest, die man aus dem Blickwinkel der verschiedenen Personen erlebt. Du hast nichtmehr drölftausend Questbelohnungen, die man nicht braucht. Man überlebt auch gut 2-3 Gegner zur gleichen Zeit, nicht wie in Cata, wo 2 Gegner den Tod bedeuteten. Die Story wird gut erzählt. Die meisten Dialoge haben auch eine Audioausgabe. Nicht mehr ein Wall of text zum lesen. 

Das sind mal meine Erfahrungen aus dem Jadewald.


----------



## Legendary (26. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Man überlebt auch gut 2-3 Gegner zur gleichen Zeit, nicht wie in Cata, wo 2 Gegner den Tod bedeuteten.


Zu Wotlk Zeiten habe ich mitm Retri teilweise 4-5 Mobs gleichzeitig umgenietet...Erstmal Richturteil auf einen, dann lecker Weihe geschmissen und dann schön gemütlich alles runtergeboxt mit Sturm und Weihe.


----------



## Konov (26. September 2012)

Mich würde mal etwas interessieren:

Wenn jemand sagt, er isst keinen Döner, weil der von Türken verkauft/gemacht wird, ist er dann ein Rassist?

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2012)

LoooL... Stimmt nich mehr so viel los seit MoP Release, da sieht man mal wieviele Eierköppe das hier spielen ^^ 

Aber kaum wird es thematisiert wachen wieder alle auf 


Edit:

@ Konov 

Ich kenn auch jemanden der keinen Döner ist weil er keinen "Türkenfraß" in sich reinschaufelt, der is allerdings auch ein wenig so eingestellt ^^
Da fällt auch gerne das Wort Gammelfleisch...

Also kann mir eigentlich keinen anderen Grund vorstellen warum jemand sonst so ne Aussage macht... 


Müsste man dann nich auch auf Burger verzichten, weil man die Amis nich leiden kann?


----------



## Konov (27. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> @ Konov
> 
> Ich kenn auch jemanden der keinen Döner ist weil er keinen "Türkenfraß" in sich reinschaufelt, der is allerdings auch ein wenig so eingestellt ^^
> Da fällt auch gerne das Wort Gammelfleisch...
> ...



Ja ich seh das auch so... finde es eindeutig rassistisch und würde mit so jemanden auch nix zutun haben wollen ehrlich gesagt.
Ein bekannter von ner Freundin hat den Spruch gebracht und da kam die debatte auf, ob der nun ein Rassist ist oder nicht


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2012)

Naja dazu müsste er das ja näher begründen...

Man könnte ja auch sagen man möge keinen Döner weil er vom Türken kommt, da die nicht in der EU sind...  Das wäre dann nur radikales europäisches Denken xD
Oder weil die Türken nunmal den Islam als Religion haben und man sie deswegen nicht mag, weil die meisten Muslimie in deren Augen nunmal primitive Barbaren sind und dabei vergessen das die Türkei wohl mit der tolleranteste und fortschrittlichste muslimische Staat ist ^^


Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Konov (27. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja dazu müsste er das ja näher begründen...
> 
> Man könnte ja auch sagen man möge keinen Döner weil er vom Türken kommt, da die nicht in der EU sind...  Das wäre dann nur radikales europäisches Denken xD
> Oder weil die Türken nunmal den Islam als Religion haben und man sie deswegen nicht mag, weil die meisten Muslimie in deren Augen nunmal primitive Barbaren sind und dabei vergessen das die Türkei wohl mit der tolleranteste und fortschrittlichste muslimische Staat ist ^^
> ...



Naja es ist wohl so, dass ihn das aufregt, wenn Türken (bzw. Ausländer generell) rumpöbeln und dem Staat nur auf der Tasche liegen - soweit nachvollziehbar und verständlich.
Das zweite Paar Schuhe ist, den Nicht-Verzehr von Döner damit zu begründen, er sei ja von Türken gemacht bzw. von Türken verkauft... und das hört sich IMO dann halt stark nach Rassist an

So gute Nacht ^^


----------



## Ogil (27. September 2012)

Wenn man dem Doenermann keinen Doener abkauft, muss er ja dem Staat auf der Tasche liegen. So gesehen ist Dein Bekannter schuld an der Misere!


----------



## Konov (27. September 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wenn man dem Doenermann keinen Doener abkauft, muss er ja dem Staat auf der Tasche liegen. So gesehen ist Dein Bekannter schuld an der Misere!



 wobei es nicht MEIN bekannter ist, kenne ihn nicht persönlich


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wenn man dem Doenermann keinen Doener abkauft, muss er ja dem Staat auf der Tasche liegen. So gesehen ist Dein Bekannter schuld an der Misere!



Lol den Käse meinst du nich ernst oder? xD

Weil jeder Türke, oder jedes türkische Familienoberhaupt hier seine Finger in der Dönerproduktion hat oder wie?
Und jeder Italiener hier in Deutschland hat ne Pizzeria, oder arbeitet in einer oder was? xD


Das ist mindestens genauso dämlich wie zu sagen man verzichte auf Döner nur um die nicht zu unterstützen.

Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an das war ironisch gemeint...


----------



## Ogil (27. September 2012)

Ich meine immer mindestens alles zu 110% ernst!


----------



## win3ermute (27. September 2012)

Jupp, das kann ich bestätigen: Ogil ist immer total ernst!


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2012)

Ist aber völliger Unsinn, also mal ehrlich...

Wir wissen doch alle das wohl mindestens 30% der Türken arbeitslos sind und von Hartz 4 und/oder Schwarzarbeit leben! 
Und die Italiener haben die Pizzerien nur um Gelder für die Mafia zu waschen...

Also in irgendeiner Weise zu glauben das es was ändern würde, wenn man solche Lokalitäten nicht mehr besucht ist einfach total naiv!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2012)

damDAMDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2012)

Bewbz plz


----------



## Konov (27. September 2012)

Grad ne Stunde Sim City 4 gedaddelt und ne nette kleine Stadt ohne Sorgen aufgebaut, dann hängt sich das Game auf und ich muss es mit Task manager platt machen.
natürlich fällt einem in dem Moment ein, dass man mal zwischendurch hätte speichern sollen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganze Stadt weg ^^ naja war aber lustig, gleich nochmal bauen


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KOiWKXuymWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (27. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bewbz plz



der noxiel hat so so ein spiel ^^


----------



## Konov (27. September 2012)

So Stadt wieder aufgebaut... halbe Stunde diesmal nur gebraucht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2012)

never seen a gurl lik u befuuur, all i wunt iz u ur ma cherüüü


----------



## Noxiel (27. September 2012)

In was für eine Ecke ich schon wieder gestellt werde. Ich hab das selbst erst Montag entdeckt und das auch nur auf Empfehlung eines Kumpels.


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2012)

Schalke 06 Fans sind einfach die besten Fans der Welt. Oder Olli? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sdQEYSGFscE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2012)

Liebe dumme & asi fans als nazis


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2012)

Wer hat denn hier Nazi-Fans? Du meinst jetzt nicht Frankfurt oder? ^^

Geht ja wohl kaum mit dem höchsten Ausländeranteil Deutschlands...


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2012)

nein ich sprech jetzt mal so allgemein (aber besonders gern genommenes Argument wenn Dortmund Fans auf den Schalker Asis rum hacken)


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2012)

Achsooo... 

Dachte du sprichst die Adler-Front an, welche aber seit rund 6 Jahren nich mehr aktiv ist ^^

S06 soll mal bloß keinen Scheiß machen und den Dusseldorfern mal ne Packung geben am Samstag...


----------



## Wynn (27. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> In was für eine Ecke ich schon wieder gestellt werde. Ich hab das selbst erst Montag entdeckt und das auch nur auf Empfehlung eines Kumpels.



wie sieht den dein held/heldin atm aus ? ^^


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2012)

Was was was ihr redet von irgendeinem Pr0ngame hab ich das richtig verstanden??? 

NÄÄÄÄME PPPPLLZZZZ


----------



## Noxiel (27. September 2012)

Ja richtig. Und Nein, kann den Titel nicht offen verraten. War heute morgen doch etwas schockiert was Google da zum Teil auswirft. Nicht jugendfrei und so..... 

@Wrynn
Männlich und noch genauso menschlich wie zu Beginn. Das ist auch mal eine Herausforderung, sich komplett gegen den Spieltrend zu stellen. Woah!


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2012)

Dann gehe ich jetzt schlafen 

Gute Nacht Buffed!
Gute Nacht John Boy!


----------



## Wynn (27. September 2012)

und dein mann hat auch keine brüste ?


----------



## Noxiel (27. September 2012)

Nay...also... nicht mehr. Einmal gegen die Sandhexe verloren und BÄM...Boobies. -_-


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2012)

Abend


----------



## Wynn (28. September 2012)

und was machste jetzt gegen deine brüste ?


----------



## H2OTest (28. September 2012)

Zitiere mich ma selber .. .



H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm was meint ihr ist das 2. Bild eine künstlerische Interpretation des ersten? Bei dem vorallem auf dem Blickpunkt der Symbolismuss gerichtet ist? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Legendary (28. September 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> *entfernt



Du elendiger Penner!


----------



## Arosk (28. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du elendiger Penner!



mich hats selbst erwischt ^^


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du elendiger Penner!



ABER SOWAS VON!

Mein Gesicht fühlt sich immernoch wie eingeschlafen an. Vorallem konnte ich nichts machen, ich war paralysiert.

Jetzt weiss ichs, wenn mich etwas angreift habe ich die Arschkarte


----------



## Arosk (28. September 2012)

jaja, niemand kann einem link widerstehen


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2012)

Ich hab nur das Kreuzchen für den Tab angestarrt, konnte es aber nicht anklicken. Und jetzt habe ich Kopfweh.

Ich brauch meinen Knitler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, Arosk. Das ist für dich. Von mir gemacht, mit viel Liebe.

http://www.mediafire.com/?x0puqz34mq9gmz5


----------



## Wynn (28. September 2012)

wären wir in der usa könntest du arosk verklagen ^^


----------



## Arosk (28. September 2012)

ich spiel grad survivers mit kollegen


----------



## H2OTest (28. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d_z2CA-o13U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. September 2012)

Na Reflox du affe?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cWjfIawY7w8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BLUMEN BÄUME WEIT UND BREIT!

Reflox du kennst doch sicher den Originalen Text


----------



## Wynn (28. September 2012)

da kaum postet man möpse kommt der sean raus ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LsHMliU0WME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2012)

Eigentlich nicht nein. Habe ich wohl wieder verdängt. Ach, und dort wo früher die White power Flagge hing, hängt jetzt ein Weisse Scheisse Poster. Irgendwie ironisch.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht nein. Habe ich wohl wieder verdängt. Ach, und dort wo früher die White power Flagge hing, hängt jetzt ein Weisse Scheisse Poster. Irgendwie ironisch.



Du bist mir echt einer^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yZHObgAFGGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Obstsalat!


----------



## Wynn (29. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. September 2012)

Naja, ich bin mal weg. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oCB0FSF8pB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Zitiere mich ma selber .. .


Kann man so sehen, muss man aber nicht. Für mich persönlich ist es keine Interpretation, auch nicht was den Symbollismus angeht. Beide Bilder drücken für mich zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge aus und das was sich ähnelt und wo man eine ähnliche Symbolik und damit weitere Interpretationen vermuten könnte, wäre der Gesichtsausdruck beider Protagonisten. Aber sonst ...



Wrynn schrieb:


> vieleicht hilft das euch


Boahr wie ich solche Bilder hasse.  Nicht, weil ich vielleicht schwul bin, nein. Ganz im Gegenteil. Aber wie fies ist das bitte 'ne ultraknackige und heisse Braut wie die in so'n Hauch von Fummel zu stecken und zwischen uns Gaming-Nerds zu schieben? Seelische Grausamkeiten?


----------



## Fakebook (29. September 2012)

Ey ihr Langweiler! Ohne Boobz geht wohl nix zu später Stunde im Nachtschwärmer.
Oder alle am MOP süchteln?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hab nur das Kreuzchen für den Tab angestarrt, konnte es aber nicht anklicken. Und jetzt habe ich Kopfweh.
> 
> Ich brauch meinen Knitler
> 
> ...


Boahr wo kann ich so'n Teil kaufen? Der is ja knuuuuffig.


----------



## Fakebook (29. September 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> BLUMEN BÄUME WEIT UND BREIT!



Ich kenn den Text noch. Hab früher in so nem Nazi-Auffangbecken mitgearbeitet. Derbe Internetadresse, die viel braunes angezogen hat, dahinter (ehrenamtliche) Sozialpsychos. Einige Besucher von 'fick dich' immerhin zu 'fick sonstewas, aber du bist ganz ok' gedreht.
Irgendwie war es, wie mit nem Schwimmflügel durch braune Entengrütze zu stochern. Musikmäßig kannte ich wohl alle am braunen RAC-Horizont. Lange her, so um 2000.


----------



## Wynn (29. September 2012)

die hauptstadt von pandaria sieht cool aus 

kannst da sogar dir für 2 gold songs vorspielen lassen aus den soundtrack


----------



## Reflox (29. September 2012)

Ich bin immernoch beim Tempel der Jadeschlange :<


----------



## H2OTest (29. September 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Kann man so sehen, muss man aber nicht. Für mich persönlich ist es keine Interpretation, auch nicht was den Symbollismus angeht. Beide Bilder drücken für mich zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge aus und das was sich ähnelt und wo man eine ähnliche Symbolik und damit weitere Interpretationen vermuten könnte, wäre der Gesichtsausdruck beider Protagonisten. Aber sonst ...



Wenn ich meine LEhrerin richtig verstanden habe - soll das auch uns "Symbolisieren" bzw bei mir diese von mir geschaffene Figur - für die ich Modell gestanden habe


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. September 2012)

Wenn noch jemand ne Rolle der Wiederauferstehung braucht... ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (29. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine LEhrerin richtig verstanden habe - soll das auch uns "Symbolisieren" bzw bei mir diese von mir geschaffene Figur - für die ich Modell gestanden habe



Du hast Deine Lehrerin mißverstanden (wobei ich bei Lehrern unsicher bin, ob sie überhaupt wissen, was sie da vermitteln - der Großteil ist völlig unfähig).

"Die wesentliche Eigenschaft der symbolistischen Kunst besteht darin, eine Idee niemals begrifflich zu fixieren oder direkt auszusprechen".

Sprich: "blabla-kunst-blabla-fickdich-blabla*

"Kunstlehrer" hatten irgendwann ihr Studium und ihre vorgefestigte Meinung. "Psychologen" (diejenigen, die Dich direkt fragen, ob Du "Stimmen hörst", damit Du ihnen eine Steilvorlage liefern kannst, die sie in IHRER Meinung bestätigen - fragt nicht!) haben ein anderes Bild davon. 

Der ganze Scheiß von wegen "Symbolismus" etc. ist sowas von unsinnig (siehe mein Zitat); das gibbet gar nicht. "Kunst" wirkt auf einen direkt oder eben gar nicht - da braucht es keine wie immer gearteten "Mäzeen", die so einen Wicht hervorheben. Und wir brauchen mit Sicherheit keine Wichtigtuer, die uns erklären, was "Kunst" ist.

"Ist das Kunst oder nicht?" Völlig scheißegal! Wer vergangene Ausrichtungen des Ausdrucks in jedweder Hinsicht "kategorisieren" möchte, hat den Ausdruck eh nicht verstanden! 

/rant end

Edit, wie ich einen "Wichtigtuer" in Sachen Filmkritik auseinandergenommen habe - er schreibt erfolgreich; ich nicht. Es ging um "Drive", eben einen Film, den ich liebe wie sonstwas:

"Refn hat den MUT, einen Film zu inszenieren, der KÜNSTLERISCH im 'New Hollywood' ruht, aber dennoch die GRENZEN eines TARANTINOS aufbricht; ja VERVOLLKOMMNET!"

Nur zu den Schlagworten: Refn brauchte keinen Mut. Trotz Flops in Hollywood bekam er mal eben 10 Millionen. Er brauchte wenn überhaupt Überzeugungskraft. 
Das "New Hollywood" (eben jenes kurze Jahrzehnt, in dem junge, völlig zugedröhnte und größenwahnsinnige Regisseure einen Kinohit wie "Easy Rider", "Godfather" oder "French Connection" landen konnten - beste Hollywood-Dekade ever!) war ein Kind seiner Zeit (ich liebe es wie sonstwas); es war "wirklichkeitsbezogen", weil das Publikum damals eben auf realistische Darstellung in Verbindung mit großartigen Bildern reagierte. Alles in allem war es aber nur eine Reaktion auf den Publikumsgeschmack! "Künstlerisch dort beruhen" ist ein dermaßen leerer Begriff, daß es jedem halbwegs informierten Leser sofort die Zehennägel aufrollen lassen sollte: "New Hollywood" ist sowohl Peckinpah als auch Coppola; gestreift von Hopper, Bodganovich, Scorsese, Hellman, Friedkin, Ashby, Altman und auch Lucas und Spielberg! Ergo relativ beliebig, wenn man nicht Grenzen setzt!
"Drive" hat übrigens nix davon. Jedes Bild ist so überhöht in der Bedeutung und seiner filmischen Wirkung, daß es nur die Bedeutung, nicht aber die Inszenierung, mit dem "New Hollywood" gemein hat. Und damit ist er eher verwandt mit allen Filmjahrzehnten davor...
"Grenzen des Tarantinos" - das ist ein wunderbares Schlagwort! Tarantino bringt all das in das Mainstream-Kino, was im "Grindhouse" Alltag ist. Was auch immer die "Grenzen Tarantinos" aufbricht - mir erschließt sich das nicht! Sowas ist eine perfekte nichtssagende Worthülse; wie die ganze "Kritik": Sie sagt nix; sie baut auf Schlagworte! Auf Begründungen angesprochen kann der verteidigende Leser gefälligst selbst mit seiner Argumentation reagieren!

"Drive" ist sicherlich eine Hommage an das "New Hollywood" (siehe "High Plains Drifter" und "Driver"); er "borgt" sich den namenslosen Helden daraus. 
Das Einzigartige ergibt sich eben aus dem nicht Vergleichbaren; wofür jedoch "Kritiker" immer einen Vergleich suchen: Er ist nicht Tarantino (und hat damit überhaupt nix zu tun); er ist nicht "New Hollywood", weil er viel zu stilisiert ist; er ist nicht "europäisch", weil er viel zu "kommerziell" ist.

Er ist eben einmalig! Es gibt nix neben "Drive", was vergleichbar ist (zumindest das hat er mit den meisten "New Hollywood"-Filmen wie "Apocalypse Now", "Taxi Driver", "Sorcerer" und selbst "Jaws" gemeinsam).

Ich "hasse" das ganze Kritikergesocks: Es sucht Vergleiche, wo keine sind. Es vergißt, Vorzüge zu erwähnen, wenn es doch viel geiler ist, die Schwächen herauszuarbeiten. Zu Gunsten von "tollen Formulierungen" (und selbstverständlich nehme ich mich da nicht heraus), die das Ego des Kritikers mehr wiedergeben als den Inhalt eines Streifens, werden "Unterhaltungsmaschinen" vernichtend beschrieben, die eben durchaus ihren Dienst verrichten. 

Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich lasse an den meisten "Blockbustern" mit Sicherheit kein gutes Haar. Nur ist das meine persönliche Meinung, die ich auch begründet zum Ausdruck bringe (und so sehe ich meine Rolle als "Kritiker": Ist der Film beschissen, so sollte meine Schreibe unterhaltsamer sein als der Film! Mittelmäßigkeit sollte immerhin spaßig sein - und wenn es richtig gut ist, so sollte ich euch genug Argumente an die Hand geben, warum jeder den Film sehen sollte). 
Ich schreibe euch genauso zehn gute Gründe, warum man sich "Drive" unbedingt ansehen sollte wie z. B. "Armageddon". Und ich habe beide Filme mit großem Vergnügen mehr als 5 Mal gesehen; wenn auch aus völlig unterschiedlichen Gründen.

So. Nu aber /rant off


----------



## Konov (29. September 2012)

Abend

@H2 
hab Sim City 4 gespielt und meine Stadt ordentlich ausgebaut. Fange warscheinlich bald die angrenzende Region an, um einen Hafen zu bauen.
Achja WoT zock ich auch noch, der neue Patch is cool... nur zu empfehlen für lau


----------



## seanbuddha (29. September 2012)

*Hände Reib* Soooo fast 89^^


----------



## Arosk (30. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P1QUZzeZoPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




WUFF WUFF


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2012)

Good evening sir!


----------



## Konov (30. September 2012)

Aböönd


----------



## Legendary (30. September 2012)

Sersn.


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Oktober 2012)

Hoihoi!


----------



## ego1899 (2. Oktober 2012)

Mooooin!


Mir is so laaaaaangweilig... -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Oktober 2012)

Spiel MoP


----------



## ego1899 (2. Oktober 2012)

Um schmutzige Rollenspiele mit dir zu spielen?  Näääää ich hab schon kurz vor 4.3 aufgehört WoW zu zocken (mal wieder ^^ ).

Das worauf ich Bock hätte (Resident Evil 6 & Borderlands 2) hab ich beides im Ko-Op angefangen, das wär hirnrissig das jetzt alleine weiter zu spielen... Ich glaub ich guck mir irgendnen Film an, obwohl ich eigentlich schon alles aktuelles kenne... Naja mal gucken...
Notfalls zock ich Skyrim: Dawnguard, dass hab ich gerade erst angefangen, obwohl mich das auch total langweilt irgendwie...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2012)

WO IST DENN DIE REFLOXE SCHON WIEDER ?!


----------



## eMJay (2. Oktober 2012)

MoP?


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Um schmutzige Rollenspiele mit dir zu spielen?  Näääää ich hab schon kurz vor 4.3 aufgehört WoW zu zocken (mal wieder ^^ ).



Die sind nicht schmutzig! Die sind vollkommen *hust* normal!


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die sind nicht schmutzig! Die sind vollkommen *hust* normal!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IHfvCRVf7rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt ein Lied was beschreibt was mein Worg so darauf macht *grins*


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Lied was beschreibt was mein Worg so darauf macht *grins*



Sean hat einen Schäferhund


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2012)

FUUUUUUUU ich hasse Spieler in World of Tanks, die Reaktionen wie ne Dampflok ohne DAMPF haben.

Erst fährt der Gegnerpanzer direkt vor der Nase vorbei und der Typ merkt es erst, als er hinterm Häuserblock ist. Dann fährt er weiter während der Gegner mal locker um den ganzen Block kurvt um ihn von hinten zu killen, was dieser natürlich wieder erst merkt, als ihm schon der Benzintank brennt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2012)

Oh u touched my tralala ?

Meine Frage wurde immer noch nicht beantwortet ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Oh u touched my tralala ?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ioGvQjlMMmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*grins*


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Oh u touched my tralala ?
> 
> Meine Frage wurde immer noch nicht beantwortet ._.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RBhCky8iKzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2012)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS ist das ?  

OH GOTT was macht der Mensch denn da bei der Elfe D:


----------



## Magogan (2. Oktober 2012)

MoP gefällt mir nicht. Die Hero inis sind zu leicht


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=urNyg1ftMIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> WO IST DENN DIE REFLOXE SCHON WIEDER ?!



ICH HAB MICH BEIM CHINESEN VOLLGEFRESSEN! NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM

Und ich weiss, welches Lied seans Worgen beschreibt!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTN6Du3MCgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS ist das ?
> 
> OH GOTT was macht der Mensch denn da bei der Elfe D:



ein normaler abend in goldhain ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2R1TAVB5Q_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xciuYTeu4Qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2012)

Das ist zu viel für mein Gehirn, ich level lieber weiter ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Oktober 2012)

Tihihihi ich brauch ersma nen GS von 440 damit ich Heros gehen kann^^


----------



## ego1899 (2. Oktober 2012)

Jemand Lust auf Kuchen? 

Eigentlichmag ich keinen Süßkram, aber werr könnte da Nein sagen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Oktober 2012)

Ne danke ich habe mein ausgezeichnetes Chili  *Mampf*


----------



## Magogan (3. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf Kuchen?
> 
> Eigentlichmag ich keinen Süßkram, aber werr könnte da Nein sagen...
> 
> ...


Der Kuchen ist eine Lüge!


----------



## ego1899 (3. Oktober 2012)

Häääää? 

Oh ja und Chilli... Das gibts morgen


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Häääää?


Da hat wohl jemand noch kein Portal gespielt ...


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMyBF8qDG0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Alle aufpassen!


----------



## ego1899 (3. Oktober 2012)

NEEEEEEIN, doch nix mit meinem FIRST!-Post 

Mir is so stiiiinklangweilig...

Ich habe mich sogar in diesen ekligen sozialen Netzwerken rumgetrieben für ein paar Minuten.



> *<--TV gugga und dann sleepen... Nachtiii ihr Süßen <3*



Boah echt wenn ich sowas lese wird es mir richtig schlecht. Und sowas von einer 25 jährigen. Naja vielleicht hat sich diejenige auch nur um 10 Jahre vertan.
Da steigt wieder dieses komische Gefühl in mir hoch und sämtliche Wände und Tischplatten üben eine magische Anziehungskraft auf meinen Kopf aus.
Da könnt ich echt DURCHDREHEN!!! UIHDUPIFJÜIOJÜIOFSÜFJI


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich sag auch immer in chats nachti ihr süßen x3

Und das ist kein Witz


----------



## Legendary (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich sag immer "BÜCKT EUCH"


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2vBUaGP7L3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Oktober 2012)

Bei speziell diesem Beispiel wollte ich auch eher darauf hinaus das ich mich über die Anglizismen (sleepen) und die Verballhornung unserer schönen deutschen Sprache (gugga) aufrege.

Das "Nachtiiii "ist natürlich total sweet <3 



NOOOOOO Jetzt wo das Chilli fertig is merke ich das ich gar kein Weißbrot gekauft hab... -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Bei speziell diesem Beispiel hab wollte ich auch eher darauf hinaus das ich mich über die Anglizismen (sleepen) und die Verballhornung unserer schönen deutschen Sprache (gugga) aufrege.
> 
> Das "Nachtiiii "ist natürlich total sweet <3



Na dann mal nachtiiii mein süßer schatz  geh jetzt schlafen mein herz!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlC31uUY5H0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Argh was issn heut los, erst BMTH dann Rammstein >.< wird Zeit das ich schlafen gehe!


----------



## ego1899 (3. Oktober 2012)

Okiiiiiii träum sweet!!!! HHHDDGGDGGGDHDGGGDDLLL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man is mein Chilli geil wenn es nich so heiss wäre würd ich mich reinsetzen


----------



## H2OTest (3. Oktober 2012)

need


----------



## H2OTest (3. Oktober 2012)

need


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich sag immer "BÜCKT EUCH"



NEED


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2012)

need


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2012)

ololo doppelpost


----------



## Magogan (3. Oktober 2012)

Das Technik-Forum ist irgendwie tot heute


----------



## H2OTest (3. Oktober 2012)

Ist Mago eigentlich nicht mehr aktiv? - Hab von dem lange nichts mehr gehört...


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2012)

vieleicht weil du ihn auf ignore hast ?


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer ist Mago?


----------



## H2OTest (3. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wer ist Mago?



need


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> need


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2012)

need


----------



## Legendary (3. Oktober 2012)

TODESNEED!

PS: Mago ist...[beliebiges Schimpfwort einsetzen].


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich mag Mago... :>


----------



## Legendary (3. Oktober 2012)

Haha was hat er bezahlt, dass du das sagst?


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2012)

http://www.celebrity.de/kristen-stewart-neue-oben-ohne-bilder-aus-on-the-road


*Im Bett mit Kristen Stewart*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Haha was hat er bezahlt, dass du das sagst?



GOTT!


----------



## Legendary (3. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> GOTT!



Ja ne...Marcel geht auch danke.


Nun bück dich, ich beglück dich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ja ne...Marcel geht auch danke.
> 
> 
> Nun bück dich, ich beglück dich.



Normalerweise kriegen unbekannte Opfer keine Antwort...


----------



## Magogan (3. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Normalerweise kriegen unbekannte Opfer keine Antwort...


Wie soll ich das denn jetzt verstehen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2012)

So wie es da steht. Oder bist du Legendary/ÄÖ ?  

DAS ERKLÄRT ALLES


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2012)

er ist ich und ich bin er heute haben wir accounts getauscht auf buffed


----------



## Magogan (3. Oktober 2012)

Nein, bin ich nicht, habe mich nur gefragt, wer das "unbekannte Opfer" sein soll ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2012)

Du bist ÄÖ ?

Naja ich hau mich hin. SCHÜSS!


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2012)

Das unbekannte Opfer ist alles und doch wieder nichts.


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du bist ÄÖ ?



aber nur bis morgen abend

den morgen ist gegenteil tag ab 24 uhr ist auch zam floppydrive und floppydrivve zam


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> floppydrivve zam






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1yPfmRoSfpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin mal pennen. Nachti





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-6krAYK2LLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (4. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz hat sicher auch die kath. Kirche oft ein altertümliches Weltbild.



Für den Satz schmorst du jetzt bestimmt in der ewigen Veganer-Hölle wenn es nach denen geht


----------



## Fakebook (4. Oktober 2012)

Gar nicht so schlecht als Option für die Zeit nach meinem Ableben. Gebratene Gemüseburger, frittierte Kartoffelecken und Pommes, scharfes Chilli (ohne carne), lecker Curry. Und keine Bibelverse weit und breit.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Oktober 2012)

Glaub die Veganer-Hölle is eher sonne BBQ Party mit Jumbo Schreiner.


----------



## Fakebook (4. Oktober 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> die Veganer-Hölle is eher sonne BBQ Party



Hmm, ob man in der Hölle verhungern könnte? Und was würde wohl danach passieren? Werde ich zurück auf die Welt geworfen? Ach egal. Ich hab grad ne jodelnde Holzfällerin am Klickitat River im Bundesstaat Washington im Fernsehen gesehen. Schlimmer kanns in der Hölle nicht werden.


----------



## Konov (4. Oktober 2012)

Huhu


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Oktober 2012)

Na Kinder?^^


----------



## Legendary (4. Oktober 2012)

Manche hier sind zum kacken noch zu dumm.

Das Zitat von Shakira ist eine Textzeile aus nem Rap. ICH bin der einzige wahre AÖ und so und wer sich hier als Ich ausgibt wird mal richtig kräftig weggeboxt.


----------



## Konov (4. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Manche hier sind zum kacken noch zu dumm.



Dann wären sie bestimmt nicht hier sondern aufm Klo! ^^


----------



## Magogan (4. Oktober 2012)

Oh mein Gott, ich habe ernsthaft bei Titanic geheult Oo

Naja, ist aber auch traurig der Film 

Leider ist die Titanic ja wirklich untergegangen, also wird sicher einiges aus dem Film genauso oder ähnlich passiert sein 

Habt ihr bei dem Film auch geheult oder wart zumindest den Tränen nahe? :O


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Naja, ist aber auch traurig der Film



Nö. Irgendwie nicht. Ich find ihn witzig^^


----------



## Konov (4. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, ich habe ernsthaft bei Titanic geheult Oo
> 
> Naja, ist aber auch traurig der Film
> 
> Leider ist die Titanic ja wirklich untergegangen, also wird sicher einiges aus dem Film genauso oder ähnlich passiert sein



Hab grad "Pan's Labyrinth" geschaut... ziemlich krasser Film


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Oktober 2012)

boing ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab grad "Pan's Labyrinth" geschaut... ziemlich krasser Film



/sign


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2012)

SEAN WIESO HÖRST DU BMTH D:


----------



## Magogan (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss mir mal einen richtigen Bluray-Player kaufen, ich konnte zwar mit dem PC Titanic in 3D gucken (übrigens in hervorragender Bildqualität und die 3D-Effekte sind echt unglaublich), aber nach einer gewissen Zeit wurden Bild und Ton asynchron ...

Mal sehen, ob das auch bei anderen Filmen passiert oder ob das erstmal nur ein Einzelfall bleibt. Liegt vermutlich daran, dass die Grafikkarte nicht exakt 23,976 Hz ausgeben kann, sondern irgendwie so 23,971 Hz, weshalb das Bild nach einer gewissen Zeit später ist als der Ton ... (Alternativ wird eben mal ein Bild ausgelassen, dann ruckelt es aber.)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Oktober 2012)

jepp hab ich auch gesehen aber vor parr monaten fazit naja


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> SEAN WIESO HÖRST DU BMTH D:



Ka hör ich nach 2-3 Jahren wieder zum ersten mal^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IB3Rlqzz_lM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Oktober 2012)

wtf ^^ nicht meine musik ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Oktober 2012)

Aber ab morgen hör ich nurnoch Varg^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Oktober 2012)

??? wassen das naja nacht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=se-om0mV5tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@Sean


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Nä. Ne. Hört sich scheiße an^^ Wie gesagt ich hör nur 2 Lieder von Bmth zurzeit der rest ist kacke xD
Bin ejtzt schlafen, nachti ihr *piep*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hihi das musst ich aber noch posten  Musste voll lachen *grins*


----------



## Fakebook (4. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, ich habe ernsthaft bei Titanic geheult Oo



Bei dem Thema kann ich euch den nicht ersparen (alter Olympia-Toon):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2012)

mago allein für dich und deine technikprobleme müsste man ein eigene meme erschaffen ^^


----------



## Magogan (4. Oktober 2012)

Ja, leider ^^

Will auch nichts so richtig funktionieren ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2012)

Schonmal versucht PC aus und wieder anzumachen ?


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Kunstwerk vom grossen Künstler Flöxchen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (4. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schonmal versucht PC aus und wieder anzumachen ?


Ja ^^ 

Bei Bluray-Playern gibt es laut Kundenrezensionen aber auch Probleme, z.B. zu laute Laufwerke. Abgesehen davon sind 100 Euro zu viel, ich probiere hier mal weiter rum ...

Das Problem ist jetzt auch, dass ich kaum testen kann, ob es funktioniert, denn der Ton wird erst nach ca. 1 Stunde merkbar asynchron zum Film ...


----------



## ego1899 (5. Oktober 2012)

FIRST!

GUDNAAAAAAAABND!

Was los Mago? Wieder irgendwelche Probleme mit der Technik?


----------



## Konov (5. Oktober 2012)

ABÖÖND


----------



## Magogan (5. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Was los Mago? Wieder irgendwelche Probleme mit der Technik?


Ja.

Hallo zusammen! Möge die Nacht mit euch sein!


----------



## H2OTest (5. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lUccGvANkA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (5. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das Problem ist jetzt auch, dass ich kaum testen kann, ob es funktioniert, denn der Ton wird erst nach ca. 1 Stunde merkbar asynchron zum Film ...



Sollte da ein einfacher Klick auf die Pausen-Taste nicht wieder die Synchronität herstellen? Davon ab kann ich mir keinen guten BD-Player vorstellen, der lauter ist als ein PC...


----------



## Legendary (5. Oktober 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Sollte da ein einfacher Klick auf die Pausen-Taste nicht wieder die Synchronität herstellen? Davon ab kann ich mir keinen guten BD-Player vorstellen, der lauter ist als ein PC...



Doch...hab nen Sony BDP-S380. Da surrt das Laufwerk beim Abspielen von BDs recht sonor, ich hörs zwar nicht wenn ich die Surroundanlage aufdrehe aber bei ruhigen Szenen macht es sich schon deutlich bemerkbar. Wurde mit aktueller Firmware leider nicht besser.


----------



## Magogan (5. Oktober 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Sollte da ein einfacher Klick auf die Pausen-Taste nicht wieder die Synchronität herstellen? Davon ab kann ich mir keinen guten BD-Player vorstellen, der lauter ist als ein PC...


Hab ich probiert, hat nicht geholfen ... Software verbuggt ...


----------



## win3ermute (6. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab ich probiert, hat nicht geholfen ... Software verbuggt ...



Wollte gerade fragen, welche Software das ist - dann ist mir "3D" wieder eingefallen und daß ich mich in diesem Gesummsel (das mich auch überhaupt nicht interessiert) gar nicht auskenne - und es unnötig wie einen Kropf empfinde (und nein, das hat nix mit "Fortschrittsfeindlichkeit" zu tun - es ist der mittlerweile ungefähr dritte "3D-Trend", den ich erlebe. Sofern sich das nicht endlich tatsächlich ohne Brille etc. technologisch lösen lässt, ist und bleibt das eine Modeerscheinung).

"Titanic" ist für 2D gedreht; sollte auch so geschaut werden. Man schaut doch auch keine Schwarz-Weiß-Streifen in "nach-coloriert"...

Lustigerweise ist ja gerade einer der Verfechter, die sich dagegen wehren, daß Film-Klassiker in Farbe verschandelt werden, ein gewisser George Lucas. Der merkt auch nix mehr... Cameron steht dem mittlerweile in nix mehr nach...



Legendary schrieb:


> Doch...hab nen Sony BDP-S380. Da surrt das Laufwerk beim Abspielen von BDs recht sonor, ich hörs zwar nicht wenn ich die Surroundanlage aufdrehe aber bei ruhigen Szenen macht es sich schon deutlich bemerkbar. Wurde mit aktueller Firmware leider nicht besser.



Da könnte ich wieder einwenden, daß ich von "guten BD-Laufwerken" rede... Zumindest mein Panasonic BD-60 ist so gut wie nicht hörbar, auch wenn er sonstige bekannte und von Panasonic bis heute trotz etlicher Kundenbeschwerden bestrittene Fehler aufweist (drei solcher " bestrittener Fehler" in Folge bei unterschiedlichen Geräten, die dank mancher Ami-Sammelklage mittlerweile belegt sind - nie wieder Panasonic für mich, obwohl ich bisher "Fanboi" dieser ehemals wirklich tollen Firma war).

Offenbar kann man weder die "Traditionsmarken" wie Panasonic oder Sony in diesem Bereich mehr kaufen. Wahrscheinlich alles so wie immer: Entweder speziell zusammengestellter HTPC mit verschiedenen Programmen (das eine kann das nicht; das andere ebenwieder ein anderes Feature nicht) oder teuren BD-Zuspieler der Marke Marantz oder Onkyo ab 500,- Euro aufwärts, die natürlich ihrerseits nur in einem Bereich (eben 3D-BD; nicht aber alle anderen Formate) glänzen können.

Wie sieht es denn bei den Konsolen aus? Mittlerweile ist man ja damit meist besser bedient; darf allerdings auch dann mit Einschränkungen leben...


----------



## Fakebook (6. Oktober 2012)

Noch immer Technik-Diskussion? Ich bin grad reichlich angenervt und keiner hier, um wieder runterzukommen ;-(


----------



## win3ermute (6. Oktober 2012)

Wertes Hühnchen, das war nu mal gerade hier technisch! Kack Dich ruhig aus - meinetwegen auch auf Fratzenbuch!


----------



## Fakebook (6. Oktober 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> meinetwegen auch auf Fratzenbuch!



Ach, dann weißt du sicherlich schon, was mich grad nervt. Elende Diskussionen wegen dieser beknackten Internetseite.
Sonst kackt mich noch meine Nase an. Ist sie mal frei, dann fließt ungehemmt Blut.
Aber paar freie (Krank)Tage. ... Also jammern auf hohem Niveau ;-)


----------



## win3ermute (6. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ach, dann weißt du sicherlich schon, was mich grad nervt. Elende Diskussionen wegen dieser beknackten Internetseite.



Der Kelch ging an mir vorbei! Meine Fratzenbuch-"Freunde" müssen nicht Deine sein.



> Sonst kackt mich noch meine Nase an. Ist sie mal frei, dann fließt ungehemmt Blut.
> Aber paar freie (Krank)Tage. ... Also jammern auf hohem Niveau ;-)



Äh... watt?! Wenn es um Blutungen der Nase geht - das ist sicherlich nicht gesund! Wenn es NICHT um die Nase geht - das sind Dinge, die ich gar nicht wissen wollte! ARGH!


----------



## Fakebook (6. Oktober 2012)

Es geht um die Nase  
Das hatte schon zeitweise die Qualität einer gebrochenen Boxernase, bezüglich des Blutflusses. Ich bin wohl entwas dünnhäutig ... in der Nase.

Und das Fratzenbuch.. ich hatte schon am Abend vorher gegen eine Petition diskutiert. Kaum war das Thema durch, kam wieder eine Statusmeldung mit dem Aufruf, die Petition zu unterschreiben. Ein Kommentar ergab den anderen. Dieser blinde Aktionismus hat mich genervt.


----------



## Saji (6. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl entwas dünnhäutig ... in der Nase.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2012)

Antwort auf den Tages thread:

Nein - aber bei nem Kumpel ... alleine kriegste son ding nicht auf


----------



## Saji (6. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Antwort auf den Tages thread:
> 
> Nein - aber bei nem Kumpel ... alleine kriegste son ding nicht auf



Und würde wohl den Straftatbestand der Nötigung erfüllen, wenn man den Schlüssel nicht unverzüglich rausrückt oder wissentlich, mit oder ohne Bedingung, nicht aufsperrt. Also immer schön aufpassen beim Schabernack, das kann auch mal ganz böse nach hinten losgehen. Zumal sowas wirklich nicht mehr witzig ist.

(Bezogen auf das Vorhängeschloss im Fleshtunnel)


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2012)

War auch Anzeige gegen Unbekannt ... mein Freund hat wohl zu viel getrunken .. ich hab ca 1 stunde dafür gebraucht ..


----------



## Saji (6. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> War auch Anzeige gegen Unbekannt ... mein Freund hat wohl zu viel getrunken .. ich hab ca 1 stunde dafür gebraucht ..



Ach herrje. :-/ Das ist doof. Aber Anzeige war richtig, wenn auch in diesem Fall wohl nicht von Erfolg gekrönt.


----------



## ego1899 (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich find´s trotzdem lustig 
Also vorausgesetzt man macht das halt bei nem Kumpel und es bleibt auch nur ein Scherz


----------



## Reflox (6. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin dein Freund, Karl die keusche Karotte. Wollen wir Hexen verbrennen?


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gAg3uMlNyHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




schon recht krass ...


----------



## Magogan (6. Oktober 2012)

Reflox, die bunten Pillen sind nicht gut für dich.


----------



## Reflox (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin kein Drogensüchtiger, anderst als diese Kinder, die Metall und Hipf & Hüpf Musik hören. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Drogensüchtiger, anderst als diese Kinder, die Metall Musik hören.



WAAAAAAAAAAS? 
Willste schläge?


----------



## Reflox (6. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gräm dich nicht und halte ein mit solchen Kraftausdrücken! Das find ich nämlich gar nicht töfte von dir!


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2012)

need.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (6. Oktober 2012)

Wetten, dass ..? ist zuende ... Hmm naja, die reden zu viel irgendwie ... Da wären 2 oder 3 Wetten mehr besser ^^

Hat das von euch wer geguckt? Wie fandet ihr das?


----------



## Reflox (6. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> need.



need


----------



## ego1899 (6. Oktober 2012)

Nö guck kein TV 

Man ich könnte heute den ganzen Tag essen... Was ich heute schon in mich rein gestopft habe... Ich sollte wieder anfangen zu rauchen.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Oktober 2012)

Hoppla falscher Thread


----------



## Magogan (7. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> BTSV? Der badische Tauchsportverband?
> 
> http://www.btsv.de/
> 
> Hier geht es um Fußball und nicht um Wasserball


Hä? Ich empfehle mehr Schlaf, das fördert die Konzentration.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Oktober 2012)

Jajajajajaja 



> Hoppla falscher Thread


----------



## Fakebook (7. Oktober 2012)

Zocker-Versager-Bericht Teil 37.358 auf VOX (Spiegel-TV)

Edit: meine Fresse, der Bericht ist ja von 2007. Das ist RICHTIG lahm - Samstag abend auf VOX. Da liegt ja wirklich schon ne ordentliche Staubschicht drauf.


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2012)

2007 ist scho ne Weile her ^^

Übrigens fand ich Wetten Dass jetzt net so berauschend, habs nebenbei laufen lassen. Übermässig schlecht wars aber wohl auch nicht.

Nebenbei am LOL suchten


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2012)

Ein Bericht ueber Leute die beim Zocken versagen? Ich mag mir garnicht vorstellen was mit denen passiert! Wahrscheinlich enden die bei der jungen Union und faseln staendig was von "Mehr arbeiten! Karriere!" vor sich hin...


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2012)

nix gutes im tv 

punisher zum xten mal schon gesehen und zu spät um noch ne dvd einzulegen


----------



## ego1899 (7. Oktober 2012)

Wie, in der Reportage geht es um Leute die "beim" zocken versagen? Also zu dämlich dafür sind? Also No0OobS? 


Guck mir grad Cabin in the Woods an, ich befürchte schlimmstes... -.-


----------



## Saji (7. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wie, in der Reportage geht es um Leute die "beim" zocken versagen? Also zu dämlich dafür sind? Also No0OobS?





> ICH WILL UNREAL TOURNAMENT SPIELEN! RWAAAAAH!




So oder in der Art stelle ich mir die "Doku" vor.


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2012)

Zeit fürs Bettchen, gute Nacht allerseits


----------



## Fakebook (7. Oktober 2012)

Mittlerweile ist der Spiegel-TV-Bericht bei "Second Life" angekommen. Gibts das noch?
Da werden ja echt alte Erinnerungen wach. "Aufgerauchtes Luder". *räusper*


----------



## ego1899 (7. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich damals auch nur mal zum Spaß ausprobiert weil eine aus dem Clan da irgendwie drauf kam und muss sagen das ich in diesen paar Tagen komischere Vögel und größere Freaks getroffen hab als in jedem anderem Online-Spiel.
Wie man sich dafür auf die Dauer begeistern konnte war mir ein Rätsel.

Ich hatte meinem Charakter so nen Umschnalldildo umgezogen da gab es tatsächlich Leute die dann nicht mit mir geredet haben weil ich den anhatte und die sich bei mir beschwert haben total krank


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wetten, dass ..? ist zuende ... Hmm naja, die reden zu viel irgendwie ... Da wären 2 oder 3 Wetten mehr besser ^^
> 
> Hat das von euch wer geguckt? Wie fandet ihr das?



need

FUCKIN LOL NOOBS LASSN GANZ TWITCH LAGGN FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUÖFAIsuhdna


----------



## Fakebook (7. Oktober 2012)

@Ego, das ist ja ekelhaft!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Oktober 2012)

Ja das is schon Jaaaahre her, da war ich noch jung...
Heute würde ich das natürlich nicht mehr machen 
Daher möchte ich auch nochmal in aller Form bei den ganzen beknackten Nerds ohne Leben entschuldigen!

SOOOOORRRYYYYYY


----------



## Fakebook (7. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja das is schon Jaaaahre her, da war ich noch jung...
> ...
> SOOOOORRRYYYYYY



Ist ok, kleine Jugendsünden. Damals war man gewissenlos - du hast mit Umschnalldildos verwirrt, ich habe als 'aufgerauchtes Luder' junge Menschen auf halbem Weg samengestaut.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Oktober 2012)

Ja man merkt, damals hat man noch viel experimentiert xD


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Oktober 2012)

Keiner mehr da? Amateure!


----------



## Legendary (7. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ist ok, kleine Jugendsünden. Damals war man gewissenlos - du hast mit Umschnalldildos verwirrt, ich habe als 'aufgerauchtes Luder' junge Menschen auf halbem Weg samengestaut.



Först! Sagen Sie mal Sie junges Luder, was haben Sie denn der Männerwelt denn da furchtbares angetan?


----------



## H2OTest (7. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G7S0T0ft-n0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (7. Oktober 2012)

wtf? lulz

nabend ihr säcke


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2012)

Aun ist back, let dem tittie pics come...


----------



## H2OTest (7. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. Oktober 2012)

ne leider noch nicht. bin nur bei meinen eltern zu besuch.


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-qTIGg3I5y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (7. Oktober 2012)

das  hatte ich auch noch im zwischenspeciher wrynn


----------



## Reflox (7. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aun ist back, let dem tittie pics come...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ah fu - rechtschreibfehler - ich geh off ^^


----------



## Reflox (7. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2012)

pups


----------



## xynlovesit (7. Oktober 2012)

Bald haben wir die magische Zahl 8888 Seiten erreicht.


----------



## iShock (7. Oktober 2012)

Konov hast du meine gedanken gelesen dat wollt ich schreiben :s


und nabnd


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> Konov hast du meine gedanken gelesen dat wollt ich schreiben :s
> 
> 
> und nabnd





Abend auch


----------



## Fakebook (7. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (7. Oktober 2012)

der arme patrick soll der mit nem hammer graben ...^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich mag Männertitten :O


----------



## Saji (7. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Awww... ist das genial. <3 Danke, Fakebook aka aufgeraucht aka Luder aka... hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Fakebook (7. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich mag Männertitten :O



Mochte ich auch bis vor einiger Zeit ... gut gemästete Hähnchenbrust. Aber jetzt ... Körnerfresser.

Ich bin jetzt dreimal in die Küche gegangen für EIN Bier. Das erste Mal Weintrauben im Kühlschrank entdeckt, abgespült, rein in die Schüssel, Bier vergessen.
Kaum wieder in zwei Decken gewickelt (Frischluft-Fanatiker, momentan 15° in der Bude), fiel mir das Bier ein. Raus aus den Decken und grad noch Leergut und Pizzaschachtel Richtung Küche mitgenommen.
Und dann saß ich schon wieder vor dem PC - ohne Bier.
Beim dritten Mal hat´s dann geklappt. Noch keine 40 und schon komplett senil!

Danke Saji!
War aber auch ne perfekte Vorlage von Reflox.


----------



## Fakebook (8. Oktober 2012)

Doppelpos(t)er

Sind Werbeblocker fürs Fernsehen legal? Kennt sich jemand damit aus oder kann gar irgendein kleines Kästchen zum Zwecke des Werbeblockens empfehlen? Automatisch Ton aus wäre völlig ausreichend.
Es tut meinem Seelenheil nicht gut, wenn ich nochmal von Frank, dem Schlautier oder TzschanTzwitzschenräumen hören muss.


----------



## Saji (8. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Doppelpos(t)er
> 
> Sind Werbeblocker fürs Fernsehen legal? Kennt sich jemand damit aus oder kann gar irgendein kleines Kästchen zum Zwecke des Werbeblockens empfehlen? Automatisch Ton aus wäre völlig ausreichend.
> Es tut meinem Seelenheil nicht gut, wenn ich nochmal von Frank, dem Schlautier oder TzschanTzwitzschenräumen hören muss.



Alt. aber dürfte noch immer gelten: http://www.zdnet.de/39123526/tv-werbeblocker-darf-in-deutschland-verkauft-werden/

Geräte... sorry, keine Ahnung, schau kaum fern.


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2012)

ERST0R! UND ES KANN MIR KEINER MEHR NEHMEN!


----------



## Noxiel (8. Oktober 2012)

Keiner?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2012)

THIS IS MADNESS!


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> THIS IS MADNESS!



why so serious ?


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2012)

No this is patrick


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, mein Name ist Constantin und ich Spiele WoW.


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Der kam gestern übrigens.


----------



## Legendary (8. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Blow my...*hust*


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (8. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VgJ6IfTMu7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt da viel schönere Bilder *grins*


----------



## Konov (8. Oktober 2012)

Abend!

Grad Expendables 2 gesehen, was für eine platte Actionklamotte, wie der erste Teil ^^

Aber unterhaltsam


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Es gibt da viel schönere Bilder *grins*



die sind aber selbst im nachtschwärmer verboten weil fsk18 und keine jugendfreigabe ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähhhhhhhhhhhhhm... *hust*


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> die sind aber selbst im nachtschwärmer verboten weil fsk18 und keine jugendfreigabe ^^



Das Risiko ist es wert!


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ähhhhhhhhhhhhhm... *hust*



http://youtu.be/m12p5bXo-Z8?t=3m46s


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2012)

EHRMAGEERD  

Die 2. schönste Frau auf der Welt...


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> EHRMAGEERD
> 
> Die 2. schönste Frau auf der Welt...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

Oh, ähm....hallo Noxiel!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2012)

Ach Sahnebuddah...


----------



## Noxiel (8. Oktober 2012)

Männers!


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Männers!



*Noxiel streichel*


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt es da so wallpaper die Noxiel postete, die nicht zensiert sind... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nr.1 auf dieser Welt 
Warum muss sie nur... lawd :<


----------



## Noxiel (8. Oktober 2012)

Lang ist's her Reflox! Lang ist's her. Achje ich kann Euch doch nix krumm nehmen.... übertreibt's nur nicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Lang ist's her Reflox! Lang ist's her. Achje ich kann ich doch nix krumm nehmen....



Also darf ich auch sowas posten? Gnihihihihi


----------



## H2OTest (8. Oktober 2012)

ich streame grade für n kumpel  dmax


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2012)

Naja, ich finde BH's und Slips immer besser als dumme schwarze Balken, wenn schon was verdeckt sein soll.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Oktober 2012)

Meine Toleranzschwelle ist entsprechend hoch was freizügige Kunst angeht (bekennender HF-Erkunder), das gilt aber nicht unbedingt für andere Mods. Ich hab Euch gewarnt, kein ü18 Zeugs.


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin Schweizer, ich darf das eh schon seit 16 ansehen 
Naja, ab dem Alter wurde es legal... äh seht mal! Ein fliegender Vogel!


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Meine Toleranzschwelle ist entsprechend hoch was freizügige Kunst angeht (bekennender HF-Erkunder),


Moment mal. Ist das das was ich jetzt denke?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2012)

Immer dran denken, wir sind auf USK16 gerated


----------



## Noxiel (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich will dir ungerne als deutscher Mod auf die schweizer Rübe hauen müssen, weil du die Regeln missachtest. 

@seanbuddha
Pardon?


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Immer dran denken, wir sind auf USK16 gerated



Sind wir? Heißt das nicht das die bare Brust gezeigt werden darf?^^


----------



## H2OTest (8. Oktober 2012)

pass auf, der sieht wie 12 aus  da könntest du noch ärger kriegen


----------



## Legendary (8. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> EHRMAGEERD
> 
> Die 2. schönste Frau auf der Welt...



ich kapiers nicht und auch nach 100 mal laut aussprechen weiß ich nicht was das bedeuten soll. die frau ist ziemlich hässlich und das meme ist schwul. mein 1er im englisch abitur bringt mir scheinbar nichts.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Oktober 2012)

Heißt die Guteste vielleicht Emma Gert? EHRMAGEERD, hmm könnte passen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> ich kapiers nicht und auch nach 100 mal laut aussprechen weiß ich nicht was das bedeuten soll. die frau ist ziemlich hässlich und das meme ist schwul. mein 1er im englisch abitur bringt mir scheinbar nichts.




NUR FÜR DICH erweitere ich nochmal meine Signatur damit es wirklich für jeden klar ist, dass alles, was ich poste, MEINE MEINUNG ist und nicht repräsentativ für jeden einzelnen hier im Forum.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

Jambalaya! *Schnell verschwind*
Zam hats gesagt, FSK 16


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> pass auf, der sieht wie 12 aus  da könntest du noch ärger kriegen



Ich geb dir gleich 12 du Needer! 

Ach, und ecchi titten sind ab 15. Nur so zur Info. Auch in tschörmäny... nicht als ob ich solche Dinge kaufen würde. Und gehe dafür schon gar nicht nach Deutschland oder so...


----------



## Konov (8. Oktober 2012)

NIPPELALARM


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2012)

Titten sind ab 16


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> NIPPELALARM







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X52bsi3dCqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2012)

In b4 closed  ... 

Mensch Leute..


----------



## Noxiel (8. Oktober 2012)

Meines Wissens waren Nippel ein No-Go, meine Herren.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

Aber Zam hat gesagt.....


DAS IST JA WIE IN AMERIKA HIER


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2012)

Nippel sind ab 16. Theoretisch.


----------



## Konov (8. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nippel sind ab 16. Theoretisch.



Nippel sind ungleich Titten


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Nippel sind ungleich Titten



Hä wat


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sind wir? Heißt das nicht das die bare Brust gezeigt werden darf?^^



Keine Nippel


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2012)

Was isn so schwer daran, "normale" Bilder zu posten ? Ich meine, jeder hier kennt die Seiten, wo er rauf gehen muss, um anderes zu sehen


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2012)

du könntest ja die fsk18 sachen wieder mit dem zam bild verdecken sean ^^

ich bin mal offline baba

und nippel sind fsk16 jedenfalls in dem video wo mhaire uns nippel gezeigt hat ^^


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> baba



Ösi :O


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> und nippel sind fsk16 jedenfalls in dem video wo mhaire uns nippel gezeigt hat ^^



Ich bin nicht Mhaire und das hier ist nicht ihr Video *g*


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht Mhaire



Sagst du.


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2012)

zam und mhaire waren gleichzeitig in einem video er kann sie nicht sein  aber sie durfte seinen joystick anfassen


----------



## Saji (8. Oktober 2012)

Hey Legendary, nur für dich!

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/ermahgerd


----------



## Konov (8. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> zam und mhaire waren gleichzeitig in einem video er kann sie nicht sein  aber sie durfte seinen joystick anfassen



ahahahaaaaaahhhhhhh chhhh


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wrzxVpLWwB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


So.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Oktober 2012)

Was is mit Domian passiert?


----------



## Magogan (8. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3dLleTvxTJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Haha^^


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Was is mit Domian passiert?



Der is im Wagen vor mir.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m-6kJO5d-RI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> ahahahaaaaaahhhhhhh chhhh



http://www.buffed.de/Playtime-Thema-237457/News/Retro-Special-Descent-1026225/


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DvyApmRX0FI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Sagt mal wo kommt ihr denn her?
Aus dem ZAM, bitte sehr!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Oktober 2012)

> und nippel sind fsk16



jo damit könnte man sich die Augen ausstechen. ^^


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> zam und mhaire waren gleichzeitig in einem video er kann sie nicht sein  aber sie durfte seinen joystick anfassen



Das würde dem lustigen Menschen hinter der Kamera auch nicht gefallen *g*


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2012)

@zam

durfstest du den tentakle hut eingentlich behalten den du bei deiner cthullu szene getragen hast ?

@bloody

das hat mir der videoadmin erklärt ^^

gerade noch gefunden 

das muss ne hammer arbeit gewesen sein besonders wo die haare ja solang brauchen zum nachwachsen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Oktober 2012)

http://www.saveur.com/gallery2/150-Classic-Recipes/1


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> @zam
> 
> durfstest du den tentakle hut eingentlich behalten den du bei deiner cthullu szene getragen hast ?



Nein :O


----------



## Magogan (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich hasse es, wenn ich mein Geld für Sachen ausgeben muss, die ich nicht hätte kaufen müssen, wenn nicht alles kaputt gehen (bzw. überhaupt richtig funktionieren) würde ... -.-

Kennt ihr das?

Erst einen neuen Projektor (und dazu eine 3D-Brille), dann einen Bluray-Player, dann noch einen Mikrofonvorverstärker (damit die Soundqualität nicht immer so schlecht ist, ist echt schlimm - bei dem war ich aber selber "schuld", weil ich das falsche Mikrofon gekauft habe).

Jetzt muss ich erstmal wieder sparen ... Ich hätte mir so gerne einige Filme gekauft bzw. endlich mal Star Trek (sowohl die Filme als auch die Serie), das habe ich nämlich damals verpasst, weil ich zu spät geboren wurde ^^

Aber nein, ich musste natürlich das Geld für irgendwas ausgeben, was ich so eigentlich nicht haben wollte ... @!%&^$ Technik, früher hat alles besser funktioniert ... Da haben Glühbirnen noch länger gehalten und wurden nicht extra so produziert, dass sie nach ca. 1000 Stunden kaputt gehen ... Das waren noch Zeiten ^^

Ach das habe ich schon 10 mal gesagt -.- Naja, das macht es aber auch nicht besser ...

Ein Bluray-Laufwerk musste ich nach etwas über 2 Jahren auch austauschen, weil die Firmware nicht mehr aktualisiert wurde vom Hersteller und das Laufwerk somit einige neuere Blurays nicht abspielen konnte ... Das war auch dieses Jahr ...

Achja, das ach so tolle originale Ladekabel vom Apple iPhone 3GS, das ich vor etwas mehr als 2 Jahren erworben habe, hat auch den Geist aufgegeben. Total instabil, einfach abgeknickt. (Das vom iPhone 4S habe ich übrigens mit dem alten iPhone 3GS zusammen verkauft, das alte hätte ich niemals einwickeln und wieder in diese Verpackung da quetschen können ...)


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2012)

Jaja früher... Du warst auch noch an der Stalingradfront was?


----------



## Magogan (9. Oktober 2012)

Nein ... ^^

Hmm, ich könnte weniger Geld monatlich in den Bausparvertrag (für ein Haus, irgendwann mal) bzw. in den Fond (in dem habe ich mal das Geld angelegt, das meine Eltern für mich angespart haben, da habe ich wenigstens mehr als 0,3% Zinsen) einzahlen, dann hätte ich mehr zum Leben ... Andererseits spare ich lieber für später als mein Geld für Technik auszugeben, die bei mir dauernd kaputt geht.

Die Inflation ist echt schlimm, 2% kommt niemals hin, vor einem Jahr hat man noch Benzin Super für 1,50 &#8364; pro Liter bekommen, jetzt für 1,70&#8364;, da sind es allein schon 13,3% ...

Butter ist auch teurer geworden, die hat früher mal 75 Cent gekostet, jetzt sind wir bei 95 Cent pro Stück Butter (+26,7%) ... Muss meine Eltern schon bitten, mir monatlich 10 Euro mehr zu überweisen wegen der Inflation, bloß die haben auch nicht sooo viel ^^

Cornflakes kosten auch 10 Cent mehr, also 2,09 &#8364; statt 1,99 &#8364;, das sind auch 5% mehr, wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe ...


----------



## ego1899 (9. Oktober 2012)

Naja man muss aber auch dazu sagen das du momentan besonders viel Pech mit diesen Dingen zu haben scheinst ^^
Bei dir is das ja echt nich mehr normal 

Ich kann mich gar nich daran erinnern wann bei mir das letzte Mal ein technisches Gerät den Geist aufgegeben hat...
Naja ok mein Smartphone, dass war aber nur nen Softwarefehler weil es sich beim Start aufgehongen hat...
Aber ansonsten geht mir so ein Zeugs generell nie kaputt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2012)

Pooop


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2012)

Ladys and Gentlemens, Reflox hat eine Kornflakesschale voller Panna Cotta vor sich, welches er mit Schokosauce übergossen hat. Wird er es herunter bringen? Wird er Magenkrämpfe haben? Wird das Panna Cotta sich nochmals blicken lassen? Ein spannender Kampf zwischen Reflox und seinem Nachtisch!

aww, nurnoch ein bisschen und mir ist schon schlecht :<


----------



## Legendary (9. Oktober 2012)

Sei nicht immer so ein gottverdammtes Weichei! Und meinen Geburtstagsgruß hast du auch dezent überlesen.


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2012)

I'm sorry  Und ich habs aufgegessen. Auch wenn ich jetzt fast kotzen muss 

Ich mag buffed. Mir wurden ein paar posts nicht angezeigt <3 
Bei mir war nach


Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich nochmal (:



Seite 499 zu Ende


----------



## H2OTest (9. Oktober 2012)

Alles Gute Flöxchen <3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2012)

awww danke 



Magogan schrieb:


> Achja, alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Er, dessen Geschlecht nicht genannt werden darf (keine Parodie auf Voldemort). Nein, im Ernst, bist du jetzt männlich oder weiblich? :O



Das weiss nur ich... und sean. Und Sh1k4. Und H2O und DER WEIHNACHTSMANN

Achja, ich bedanke mich hier für all die Glückwünsche. Ich mach mir jetzt nicht die Mühe euch alle zu zitiren :3


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2012)

Und alle aufstehen bitte! Für dich Reflox :3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=39QwQrfpeYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8qakI4mDII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Weiter gehts^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2012)

Vodka Apfel Z!


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2012)

Ih bah.


----------



## H2OTest (9. Oktober 2012)

facharbeit au de cuisine ...


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KxcP7TRY17

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Soooo, bin mal schlafen^^


----------



## Wynn (10. Oktober 2012)

der fsk 18 trailer der gerade bei buffed zu hitman läuft erinnert mich an nude nuns with bug guns


----------



## ego1899 (10. Oktober 2012)

Hab es leider nie über´s Herz gebracht mir den anzugucken... 

(Also den Film nicht den Trailer ^^ )


----------



## Wynn (10. Oktober 2012)

ich kenn auch nur das cover aber musste bei hitman gleich daran denken als die lack und leder nonnen mit den maschinengewehren kamen ^^


----------



## ego1899 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub den guck ich mir morgen mal an...

Könnte auch ein Porno sein wenn man es jetzt nicht wüsste, also so vom titel her


----------



## H2OTest (10. Oktober 2012)

Neuer Ava, wie finden?


----------



## Noxiel (10. Oktober 2012)

Monochrom.


----------



## H2OTest (10. Oktober 2012)

wir sind heute alleine hier


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2012)

Nix los oder wat D:


----------



## H2OTest (10. Oktober 2012)

shikaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa wie findest du mein Ava?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2012)

Schlicht, aber doch cool


----------



## H2OTest (10. Oktober 2012)

<3


----------



## Wynn (10. Oktober 2012)

versuchst du da böse auszusehen ?

dann würde ich das profil bild ändern und du hast einen rechtschreibfehler in deiner statusmeldung


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wYSsS9KSNAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Moin


----------



## H2OTest (10. Oktober 2012)

sahne! wie du finden mein ava?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2012)

"Wenn du mich auf der Straße triffst sag ich:" Ich bin nicht Maeckes", hab 'nen schwarzen Balken vorm Gesicht. 
Manchmal legt dir das Leben einen Hunni auf dem Nachttisch ab, aber nur um klar zu machen, dass es dich grade gef*ckt hat"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seht ihr ? DAZU TREIBT MICH DIE LANGEWEILE .___________.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Oktober 2012)

Oh Gott, diese Mandarinen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Sooooo SAUER!!!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> sahne! wie du finden mein ava?



Scheiße.


----------



## H2OTest (10. Oktober 2012)

ich bin dafür shika macht jetzt n livekonzert


----------



## Legendary (10. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> "Wenn du mich auf der Straße triffst sag ich:" Ich bin nicht Maeckes", hab 'nen schwarzen Balken vorm Gesicht.
> Manchmal legt dir das Leben einen Hunni auf dem Nachttisch ab, aber nur um klar zu machen, dass es dich grade gef*ckt hat"
> 
> 
> ...



Falls das wirklich du bist: ich habe mich verliebt!


----------



## H2OTest (10. Oktober 2012)

, ich kenn das Bild ohne Balken


----------



## Reflox (10. Oktober 2012)

RENN SHIKA, RENN SO SCHNELL DU KANNST D:


----------



## H2OTest (10. Oktober 2012)

Basti  du musst meinen ava auch bewerten


----------



## Fakebook (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich bräuchte einen breiteren Balken vorm Gesicht. Aus kosmetischen Gründen. Die Augenringe gehen bald bis zum Kinn.
Seit Mittwoch vorletzter Woche krankgeschrieben, Zeitgefühl verloren.

Wie wird man gesund? Ich kann nicht noch ne Woche dranhängen.


----------



## H2OTest (10. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Wie wird man gesund?




Lass den Kapitalismus hinter dir!


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe Urlaub genommen aus gründen die ich hier nicht Thematisieren werde. 2 Tage ab heute. Und der Uralub hat keinen Spaßigen Sinn.


----------



## iShock (10. Oktober 2012)

nabend ihr schnuckis


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte einen breiteren Balken vorm Gesicht. Aus kosmetischen Gründen. Die Augenringe gehen bald bis zum Kinn.
> Seit Mittwoch vorletzter Woche krankgeschrieben, Zeitgefühl verloren.
> 
> Wie wird man gesund? Ich kann nicht noch ne Woche dranhängen.



Geht mir ähnlich. Fühle mich seit Tagen mau, kp ob es ne Erkältung ist oder sonst wat. Obwohl ich 2x die Woche Sport mache ... 

Und wenn ich dann noch an die ganzen Klausuren denke, die ab nächster Woche losgehen.. 

BTW Legendary ja das bin ich


----------



## H2OTest (10. Oktober 2012)

Heute English klausur geschrieben, Musikraum doesnt gives a fuck. Ich geh in der klausur hoch und scheiß den lehrer zusammen das heute in q1 und q2 klausur geschrieben wird und er doch mit dem scheiß aufhören soll ...


----------



## Fakebook (10. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Lass den Kapitalismus hinter dir!



Das ist sehr dehnbar?!

Ich tue mein bestes.
Kaufe Bio, wenns sinnvoll erscheint. Kaufe konventionell, wenns ökologisch sinnvoller erschein (Kartoffel 'von hier', statt Bio-Kartoffel aus Ägypten.)
Ich habe noch immer kein Smartphone, fahre Fahrrad, beruflich kümmere ich mich um den ÖPNV.
Ich habe heute Brot gekauft, dass durch einen Spendenaufschlag für den Schutz der Meere zwar teurer, aber auch ungemein leckerer ist.
Ok, manchmal können mich alle mal. Ich bin ein ignoranter Gutmensch. Aber werde einfach nicht gesund?!

(Vielleicht liegt es am Frischluft-Fetish. Fenster offen, 14 Grad im Zimmer. Wobei ich in der Skihose grad echt schwitze   )

Nachtrag: es gibt auch Gutes zu vermelden. Die Sehnenscheidentzündung hat sich in den letzten Stunden aufgelöst! Das ist wundervoll!


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> (Vielleicht liegt es am Frischluft-Fetish. Fenster offen, 14 Grad im Zimmer.



ENDLICH MAL JEMAND!
Ich war bisher immer der einzige!


----------



## iShock (10. Oktober 2012)

bestimmt ist das ganze Bio-Zeug schuld :x


----------



## Fakebook (10. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ENDLICH MAL JEMAND!
> Ich war bisher immer der einzige!



Ich habe mir die hier bestellt   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollten morgen/übermorgen da sein :-)


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_5z4cJgMxEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Next.




Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die hier bestellt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Süß, immer diese Weicheier (Wobei du ja ne Frau bist^^)
Ich bin Kälteunempfindlich^^ Vorteil wenn man 24h das Fenster offen hat und Heizung aus


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die hier bestellt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sind das Schuhe?  wenn ja, sieht irgendwie bequem aus fürn Winter. 

Guten Abend!


edit: Buddha, kein Mensch zieht sich ne Stunde Domian rein, es sei denn man hat nix besseres zutun ^^


----------



## Fakebook (10. Oktober 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> bestimmt ist das ganze Bio-Zeug schuld :x



Daran besteht kaum Zweifel. Aber ich bin stärker als Suppengrün!

Der Frischluft-Fetish wird mich hart machen, wie meine letzte Avocado!
Skihose, ordentliche Hauslatschen ...und schon passt es!
Frische Luft und keine Heizkosten.

@Konov, Hüttenschuhe. Meine Nachbarn unter mir sind geizig beim Heizen. Keine Fußbodenwärme. Ich brauch/will/kann/muss nicht heizen, da eh meist das Fenster auf ist. Also footware aufrüsten. Die ollen Norwegersocken tuns nicht mehr.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> edit: Buddha, kein Mensch zieht sich ne Stunde Domian rein, es sei denn man hat nix besseres zutun ^^



Domian beruhigt mich. Deshalb hör ich dauernd Domian. Ist immer schön wenns einem schlecht geht.


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2012)

Leute mal ne Frage, gestern beim Studenten Ersti-Treffen nen nettes Mädel kennengelernt, bzw. gesehen viel mehr, aber leider nicht mit gesprochen (waren rund 40 leute, Zeit hat nicht gereicht)

Nun hab ich sie aber bei Facebook wieder erkannt und geadded. Sie mich ebenfalls.
Wie gesagt, ans gesicht erinner ich mich... nun hab ich sie angeschrieben von wegen, wie wärs mal mit nochmal treffen zwecks besser kennenlernen... leider kam keine Antwort darauf.

Ich kenn mich mit Facebook nicht sonderlich gut aus, hab mich ja nur wegen der Uni da angemeldet, wäre es sinnvoll, sie jetzt im Chat nochmal anzuschreiben??
Also dieser Facebook Chat unten rechts??

Oder wär das zu aufdringlich da auf die erste message ja keine Rückmeldung kam.... was meint ihr zum Thema??


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2012)

Stalk sie, brenn ihren Namen in den Rasen, sing mit spanischer Gitarre!
Ne mal ganz im ernst, schreib sie an, fertig. Keine komischen Paranoia bekommen.

Und hey, ich kann gut Beraten. 2 Leute sind durch meinen Rat in einer Beziehung^^
Komm mir so extrem Friendzoned vor.


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Stalk sie, brenn ihren Namen in den Rasen, sing mit spanischer Gitarre!
> Ne mal ganz im ernst, schreib sie an, fertig. Keine komischen Paranoia bekommen.
> 
> Und hey, ich kann gut Beraten. 2 Leute sind durch meinen Rat in einer Beziehung^^
> Komm mir so extrem Friendzoned vor.



Grandioser Tipp danke, ich bin immer noch unsicher ob ich sie mir nicht zu sehr feind mache statt freund


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2012)

Zu aufdringlich Konov, warte erstmal ab. Vielleicht hat sie das ja noch nicht gesehen (Facebook spackt auch oft bei den Nachrichten..) Ansonsten morgen oder übermorgen nochmal anschreiben, wenn du sie im Chat Online siehst 

Hab da selbst schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Wurde letztens (als Mann) von nem Mädel angeschrieben, die ich irgendwann mal geaddet hatte. Was ich so mache usw, ich klick dann auf ihr Profil und sehe als Titelbild ein kleines Baby... q.q 

Ich bin ja glücklich in einer Beziehung, aber WTF?


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Zu aufdringlich Konov, warte erstmal ab. Vielleicht hat sie das ja noch nicht gesehen (Facebook spackt auch oft bei den Nachrichten..)
> 
> Ansonsten morgen oder übermorgen nochmal anschreiben, wenn du sie im Chat Online siehst



jetzt steht Aussage gegen Aussage^^


----------



## Fakebook (10. Oktober 2012)

Naja, gibt Leute (ich kenne auch so seltsame Typen), die haben entweder nicht ständig ihren Facebook-Acc offen, oder wollen mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen (letzteres trifft meinen Typus).

Wenn sie laut Chat online ist, ist sie erwähnter 'schlaf-drüber-Typ', oder ....

Ich würde mal abwarten ;-) So von Frau zu Mann gesprochen


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2012)

Danke dann warte ich mal lieber nochn Tag.
Sie hat im Chat dieses "Handy App Symbol", also nicht direkt online mit grünem Punkt



Edit: Woran kann man eigentlich genau sehen ob jemand die nachricht jetzt gelesen hat oder nicht??
Also die normale message?


----------



## Ogil (10. Oktober 2012)

Es sind Studenten! Und Facebook! Wenn Du da nicht direkt Bilder Deines Geschlechts auf Ihre Wall postest giltst Du als verklemmt und langweilig!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> jetzt steht Aussage gegen Aussage^^



Glaub Pappa mien Jung 

@Konov

Geht primär nicht, wenn sie aber Online ist (mit dem grünen Punkt  ), muss sie die Nachricht auch bemerkt haben.


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Glaub Pappa mien Jung
> 
> @Konov
> 
> Geht primär nicht, wenn sie aber Online ist (mit dem grünen Punkt  ), muss sie die Nachricht auch bemerkt haben.



Und was bedeutet der graue pfeil bei einer abgeschickten nachricht?
Vielleicht dass sie die noch nicht gelesen hat? ^^

Wie gesagt grünen Punkt hat sie nicht bei "Chat"... da steht ein Symbol was für ein handy-app steht. (laut FAQ)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2012)

Grad geguckt, den sehe ich nicht.. :/ Kann sein, dass sie noch nicht verschickt wurde... oder eben doch... 

Das Handysymbol ist halt die App, das wird aber auch angezeigt, wenn die App im Hintergrund läuft soweit ich weiß. Mach dir einfach keine Gedanken und warte bis Morgen ab


----------



## Magogan (10. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich auf meine Festplatte C mit FRAPS aufnehme, dann hängt es dauernd und Eingaben werden nicht verarbeitet. Es hängt sogar so sehr, dass ich nicht mehr doppelt eine Taste drücken kann, weil das nicht erkannt wird.

Wenn ich auf die externe Festplatte I aufzeichne, ist alles wunderbar.

Und wenn ich C in Klammern schreibe, wird ein © draus ^^ Also hier im Forum ^^

Die externe Festplatte ist aber leider fast komplett voll und die Festplatte C ist ebenfalls fast voll, ich werde wohl eine neue kaufen müssen (die jetzige soll angeblich auch kaputt gehen nach relativ kurzer Zeit, wenn man einigen Kundenzezensionen Glauben schenkt).

Hmm, die Frage ist nur: 2 TB oder gleich 3 TB?


----------



## Fakebook (10. Oktober 2012)

@Konov, einloggen, deine Nachricht an sie nochmal anklicken, dann siehst du, ob sie die gelesen hat.
Glaub ich jedenfalls.

Bin auch kein Facebook-Fangirl. Genau kenn ich mich da nicht aus. Aber eine perfekte Plattform, um meine unsinnigen Comics zu verbreiten.
Jedenfalls seh ich (am PC), wenn jemand meine privaten Nachricht gelesen hat. (steht 'gelesen' da)

Das graue Chat-Dingens heißt nur, das sie potenziell übers Handy die Nachricht lesen könnte. Ob man das auch tut... bei meiner Smartphone-Bekannten piept alle paar Sekunden das Handy. Vermutlich Hinweise auf neue Nachrichten/Statusmeldungen. Sie rennt aber nicht jedes Mal zum Handy.


Nachtrag... Lusche, könntest mich ruhig mal adden!


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2012)

Hier sind die symbole bei mir, kurioser weise sogar zwei verschiedene Pfeile, immer noch kein Plan was es jetzt bedeutet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (10. Oktober 2012)

Toll, ihr habt Probleme mit Pfeilen, bei mir geht dauernd Technik kaputt ... Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob ich mir nicht doch ne neue Festplatte holen soll, wer weiß, wie lange die (nicht sehr) alte noch hält ...

Ach das regt mich alles auf, ich muss schon die Reserven anzapfen, die ich für solche "Notlagen" aufgehoben habe ...


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir ist was ganz anderes Kaputt


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Toll, ihr habt Probleme mit Pfeilen, bei mir geht dauernd Technik kaputt ... Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob ich mir nicht doch ne neue Festplatte holen soll, wer weiß, wie lange die (nicht sehr) alte noch hält ...



Hol dir doch nen USB Stick um das nötigste zu sichern 
Die sind net so teuer und das wichtigste passt drauf (32GB z.b.)
Damit meine ich nur wirklich wichtige Dateien ^^

Und ja Frauengeschichten sind immer wichtig, vorallem wenn man Single ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bei mir ist was ganz anderes Kaputt



Ist es das, was ich denke ?

Btw schaut nett aus Konov


----------



## Magogan (10. Oktober 2012)

Datensicherung ist nicht das Problem, dafür habe ich ja die fast volle externe Festplatte, alles Wichtige sollte auf beiden Festplatten drauf sein ...

Was mich stört, ist, dass ich jetzt ein Let's Play aufgenommen habe und es dort drin die ganze Zeit ruckelt ^^ Das ist ja auch irgendwie doof ...


----------



## Fakebook (10. Oktober 2012)

Quängel nicht.

"Magogan vs. Technik" oder "Konov & die Fragen des Lebens" ???
LETZTERES ... dein Technikkram suckt langsam.


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Quängel nicht.
> 
> "Magogan vs. Technik" oder "Konov & die Fragen des Lebens" ???
> LETZTERES ... dein Technikkram suckt langsam.





Und was denn nun, weiß jemand was die pfeile bedeuten??? Alle so ahnungslos, kann doch net wahr sein

Google hat ausgespuckt, dass es nur bedeutet, es wäre abgeschickt. Aber kein Plan ob das stimmt


----------



## Magogan (10. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Quängel nicht.
> 
> "Magogan vs. Technik" oder "Konov & die Fragen des Lebens" ???
> LETZTERES ... dein Technikkram suckt langsam.


*hust* Was soll ich denn sagen, mich stört es genauso ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2012)

Konov ist nervös


----------



## Magogan (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe solche Probleme nicht, bin Informatik-Student und kenne deswegen keine Frauen ...


----------



## Ogil (10. Oktober 2012)

Du kannst ja als Informatikstudent nichtmal mit der Technik umgehen. Ich denke da haben die Frauen nochmal Glueck gehabt...


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe solche Probleme nicht, bin Informatik-Student und kenne deswegen keine Frauen ...




Du lernst bestimmt auch noch eine kennen! 

Und nein ich bin nicht nervös, nur ungeduldig.... ist fast dasselbe oder?


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ist es das, was ich denke ?



Nein du kindisches etwas.


----------



## Fakebook (10. Oktober 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Du kannst ja als Informatikstudent nichtmal mit der Technik umgehen. Ich denke da haben die Frauen nochmal Glueck gehabt...



Du hast mein Avocadobrot auf dem Gewissen. Liegt jetzt (Belag nach unten) auf dem Nummernblock. Danke für den Lacher


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein du kindisches etwas.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Du hast mein Avocadobrot auf dem Gewissen. Liegt jetzt (Belag nach unten) auf dem Nummernblock. Danke für den Lacher



Nicht das Avocadobrot  

*Etwas von meiner leckeren Lauchsuppe anbiet*


----------



## Fakebook (10. Oktober 2012)

Entweder hat sie deine Nahricht gelesen und antwortet nicht, oder sie hat deine Nachricht noch nicht gelesen. Soweit besteht Konsens, oder?
Nach PC-Erfahrung (keine Smartphone-App-Ahnung), chattet man nicht UND ÜBERSIEHT private Nachrichten.

Von daher mein Votum wie bisher: abwarten, Wochenende ist nicht weit. Morgen oder übermorgen kannst du ja nochmal freundlich anchatten.

Danke Sean!


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Entweder hat sie deine Nahricht gelesen und antwortet nicht, oder sie hat deine Nachricht noch nicht gelesen. Soweit besteht Konsens, oder?
> Nach PC-Erfahrung (keine Smartphone-App-Ahnung), chattet man nicht UND ÜBERSIEHT private Nachrichten.
> 
> Von daher mein Votum wie bisher: abwarten, Wochenende ist nicht weit. Morgen oder übermorgen kannst du ja nochmal freundlich anchatten.
> ...



Danke an die anwesende Dame, ich werde den Rat befolgen


----------



## iShock (10. Oktober 2012)

vllt hat sie dir auch geantwortet - und bei dir kam die Nachricht nicht an - deswegen ist da jetzt auch ein Pfeil *Verwirrung stift*


----------



## Fakebook (10. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich dich je auf Facebook erwische...


----------



## Ogil (10. Oktober 2012)

Oder sie sucht grad, wie sie diesen nervigen Unbekannten da auf "Ignore" setzen kann.


----------



## Fakebook (10. Oktober 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Oder sie sucht grad, wie sie diesen nervigen Unbekannten da auf "Ignore" setzen kann.



*meld* kenn ich. Kollegen blockiert. War mir unangenehm, während meiner Krankschreibung 'Chickys' zu spammen und ihn mitlesen zu lassen ;-)


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Danke Sean!



Mit Fleischeinlage....besonderer Fleischeinlage *Grins* Also tierisches Fleisch isses nicht.

Next!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SFe38gk2uQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2012)

Morgen schreib ich ihr aber einfach.... also im chat... wenn das handy symbol da ist... dann müsste es ja auf ihrm handy ankommen. Oder so...

Gott ist das kompliziert alles. Kann sie nich einfach bei mir klingeln?? ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2012)

Facebook fürn Handy ist aber auch Bullshit, und die App läuft auch im Hintergrund. Ich werde immer mit dem Handy Symbol angezeigt, obwohl ich auf Facebook (PC) immer Offline bin.

Naja ich bin off, morgen zum Bewerbungsgespräch fürn Nebenjob ._. Tschö!


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2012)

Viel erfolg Shiki 

Toll ich fasse zusammen, dass ich also gar nicht sicher sein kann ob ich sie chat technisch je erreiche. Die "Normale" Nachricht ist auch im Sande verlaufen, sonst hätt ich ja eine Antwort bekommen.

OH MAN


----------



## Fakebook (10. Oktober 2012)

Konov, das nimmt mich jetzt echt mit -.-
Guckst du gleich PM auf buffed.


----------



## Wynn (10. Oktober 2012)

du könntest sie anstupsen oder auf ihre pinwand was posten


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2012)

Danke Fake 

Wrynn wie geht anstupsen?? sowas geht?


----------



## Fakebook (10. Oktober 2012)

@Konov, gelesen


----------



## Fakebook (11. Oktober 2012)

@Konov. Ich berichtige. Grad im Nachrichtenverlauf nachgeschaut.
Da war ne Dame, mit der ich gestritten habe. Sie hat sich im Minutentakt selbst zerlegt. Mein letzter Kommentar in der Diskussion war in etwa: sorry, ich klinke mich aus, krankheitsbedingt.


Darauf schrieb sie mir eine 'Gute Besserung'-PM und ich ein 'Danke' zurück.
Ich bin mir sicher, sie hat es gelesen. aber eine Lesebestätigung gab es nicht.

Schreib deiner Angebeteten morgen ;-)


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2012)

Hmm ja keine ahnung also meine und deine nachricht hat keine Pfeilsymbole Fake ^^


----------



## Fakebook (11. Oktober 2012)

@Konov, wenn das kein Fehler war   
Hühner-Comics ... Tag für Tag. Hahhaaaaahaaa, wieder ein 'Opfer' mehr!


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2012)

Na es wird mich wohl nicht umbringen ^^


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2012)

So gute nacht ihr dullies ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2012)

Nachti ni hou^^


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2012)

Nabend


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2012)

hi schatz!


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2012)

wie gehts ?


----------



## coalas (11. Oktober 2012)

so eben dead speace gespielt und kaka in hose gemacht


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wie gehts ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich nehme diese Frage nicht an!



Gute Nacht!


----------



## Fakebook (11. Oktober 2012)

Schluss mit Lustig! - Minesweeper kommt auf den Index!

Langzeitstudie veröffentlicht


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Schluss mit Lustig! - Minesweeper kommt auf den Index!
> 
> Langzeitstudie veröffentlicht



Ich sehe schon die ersten Diskusssionsrunden mit 0 Inhalt bei Markus Lanz...

So jetzt bin ich aber wech!


----------



## win3ermute (11. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Schluss mit Lustig! - Minesweeper kommt auf den Index!



Bei mir steigern Indizierungen etc. die Aggressionen...


----------



## Fakebook (11. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So jetzt bin ich aber wech!



NOINNNNNN!

Ein Lanz-'Kritiker' und ich krieg mein passendes Chicky nicht rechtzeitig hochgeladen


----------



## Fakebook (11. Oktober 2012)

noch da?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2012)

Machste die eigentlich selber ?


----------



## win3ermute (11. Oktober 2012)

Oh Fuck! Vergesst Rambo, die Expendables und ähnliches Gesocks! Hier sind die härtesten Action-Helden überhaupt:

CAT SHIT ONE!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (11. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Machste die eigentlich selber ?



Kommt drauf an... im nüchternden Zustand würde ich es leugnen.
Heute reicht ein einzelnes 'Mon Chérie' ... ja!


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich find sie trotzdem cool


----------



## Saji (11. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Schluss mit Lustig! - Minesweeper kommt auf den Index!
> 
> Langzeitstudie veröffentlicht



Ich musste beim Lesen des Artikels so arg lachen das ich meine 9mm fast nicht laden konnte und anschließend dem Typen vom Pizzaservice nicht ins Bein sondern in den Kopf schoss. Ich sagte deutlich das ich extra Käse will, aber nein...


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2012)

CLG EU GG


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Oktober 2012)

CLG !!!!!!!!!!!!







"I would pay 30K to look at the minimap too" - Chaox

lol


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2012)

haha hoffentlich packt clg nachher noch abuzu...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Oktober 2012)

M5, der Wahnsinn.

Clg gegen Abuzu ist in jedem Fall ein Win.

Endweder kommt Clg weiter oder man bekommt Abuzu vs. M5 zu sehen, was auch der Hammer ist.




Lvl 1 Teamfights





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2012)

m5 kriegt aber grad ganz schön aufen sack


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wtf


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2012)

HELLLLLLLLLLLO!


----------



## Reflox (11. Oktober 2012)

hey :<



Benji9 schrieb:


> Sagt mal leute, gibt es denn gute Fighting games für den PC? Sowas wier Tekken oder Street fighter?
> Hab kein Bock die Spiele auf XBox 360 oder PS3 zu kaufen, weil die meinen Geschwistern gehören.
> Und ich hab ja schon einen Uber-PC
> 
> Irgendwelche Vorschläge?



Kauf dir ne eigene Ps3


----------



## Zonalar (11. Oktober 2012)

Zu teuer. Bin im ersten Lehrjahr.  Für ne ganze Konsole reichts nicht aus.


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2012)

Die schönsten Frauen haben immer schon einen Freund!!! MANNO


----------



## Reflox (11. Oktober 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Zu teuer. Bin im ersten Lehrjahr. Für ne ganze Konsole reichts nicht aus.



Was verdienste?


----------



## Zonalar (11. Oktober 2012)

Schweizer Franken


----------



## Reflox (11. Oktober 2012)

Nei echt? Het ich jetzt nöd denkt^^


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Die schönsten Frauen haben immer schon einen Freund!!! MANNO


Kenn ich, ist bei mir auch so


----------



## Reflox (11. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (11. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Die schönsten Frauen haben immer schon einen Freund!!! MANNO



Haha  Hast dir schon Hoffnungen bei ihr gemacht?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. Oktober 2012)

Hab mal aus FUN Gangnam Style mal das musik video geguckt das rockt 
ja total.
Und die Südkorea Girls erst http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqzlMsOAYQ4&feature=plcp
die mit den blauen haaren 


aja wenn euch nicht passt egal ^^


----------



## Legendary (11. Oktober 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Hab mal aus FUN Gangnam Style mal das musik video geguckt das rockt
> ja total.
> Und die Südkorea Girls erst http://www.youtube.c...Q4&feature=plcp
> die mit den blauen haaren
> ...


Was bitte? Du bist echt hier einer der Leute, der am unverständlichsten schreibt. Kein Punkt, kein Komma, einfach GIB IHM!!!


----------



## ego1899 (11. Oktober 2012)

Aaaaaabend ihr Leutz... Gleich wird XCOOOOOOOM gezockt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2012)

Legendary teilt mal wieder aus ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. Oktober 2012)

Ok dann Neu.

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hab mal aus FUN Gangnam Style als Musik video auf Youtube geguckt[/font],[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] das rockt[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]ja Total.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Und die Südkorea Girls erst sind nicht zu verachten[/font].http://www.youtube.c...Q4&feature=plcp
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Die mit den blauen Haaren[/font]


ist das jetzt besser? Wenn nicht na ja dann ist das so.


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Haha  Hast dir schon Hoffnungen bei ihr gemacht?



Naja man hätte sich ja wenigstens mal kennenlernen können aber so....


----------



## Reflox (11. Oktober 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Und die Südkorea Girls erst



Asians -> Masterrace.


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2012)

asians 

wo männer wie frauen aussehen und frauen wie männer ^^


----------



## Legendary (11. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Legendary teilt mal wieder aus ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha ich lieg grad flach. 


Das ist wohl das Gegenkompliment für meins an dich gestern? 

Jap Hordlerkiller, das ist schon besser.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. Oktober 2012)

Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht, wahr ja selbst da in Japan.Ihr auch schon ??


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Haha ich lieg grad flach.
> 
> 
> Das ist wohl das Gegenkompliment für meins an dich gestern?



Vielleicht


----------



## Reflox (11. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. Oktober 2012)

Na ja Nacht


----------



## Legendary (11. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Vielleicht



Du bist eben der geilste, Flöxchen streng dich an um mich zurück zu gewinnen!!!


----------



## Reflox (11. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2012)

I'm fabulous biatch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin gerne die Bitch von euch beiden Schnuckis.


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2012)

Keine Frage, ein hübsches Dekolleté kann ein sehr schöner Anblick sein. Warum aber erwachsene Männer gerade auf den weiblichen Busen wie hypnotisierte Lemminge reagieren, hat die Wissenschaft lange beschäftigt. Zwei Neurologen liefern uns nun eine neue Erklärung.

Wie praktisch: Unser Busen lässt sich nicht nur als Milchquelle für den Nachwuchs einsetzen, sondern macht sich auch bestens als Flirt-Mittel, Ablenkungsmanöver und Überzeugungshilfe. Weibliches Multitasking-Talent eben! Das übrigens nur so wunderbar funktioniert, weil die Herren der Schöpfung immer wie ferngesteuert darauf anspringen, sobald ein Dekolleté aufblitzt. Warum eigentlich?

Dem zufolge ist die männliche Busenfixierung also kein triebgesteuertes Verhalten, sondern eher ein Mittel der Natur, um eine liebevolle Verbindung zwischen den Geschlechtern zu ermöglichen. Praktisch ein Beziehungsbeschleuniger, den es exklusiv nur unter Menschen gibt. Denn unter allen männlichen Säugetieren sind nur heterosexuelle Männer vom weiblichen Busen in einem sexuellen Kontext fasziniert. Und nur bei der Gattung Mensch vergrößert sich beim weiblichen Geschlecht in der Pubertät die Brust unabhängig von einer Schwangerschaft.

 Ihre Begründung: Alles das basiert auf dem Prinzip einer Mutter-Kind-Beziehung. Denn ein Neugeborenes schickt Signale über die Nervenbahnen ins Gehirn der Mutter, wo automatisch das „Wohlfühlhormon“ Oxitocyn ausgeschüttet wird. Das ermöglicht einerseits das Stillen und sorgt andererseits für die intensive Bindung. Durch den Hormoncocktail aus Oxitocyn und dem „Glücksbringer“ Dopamin kann sich die Mutter nämlich die Eigenschaften ihres Kindes (Gesicht, Geruch et cetera) besser einprägen.

 Und genau diese Kettenreaktion der Hormone wird auch ausgelöst, wenn ein Mann den Busen beim Liebesspiel stimuliert. Da Menschen zu den wenigen Lebewesen gehören, die sich beim Sex meistens ins Gesicht sehen, komme es so zu einer Art liebevolle Prägung auf den Partner, die sich evolutionär durchgesetzt hat. Wer hätte gedacht, dass die Natur so romantisch veranlagt ist und der Anblick unseres Dekolletés ein Beziehungsversprechen!


----------



## Legendary (11. Oktober 2012)

Titten sind eben einfach nur geil! 

Aber ich muss fast sagen, dass ich nen geilen Arsch noch mehr bevorzuge.

Also Arsch > Titten > Rest


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2012)

hm, lachschon hat wohl mal wieder brüste woche ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube ich sollte mal Aufräumen...meine Wohnung sieht aus wie Dresden 45


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir Gesicht > Titten > Arsch. 

Deswegen hab ich ja auch noch Ollichen


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2012)

Hey Al, bin ich hier falsch?


----------



## ego1899 (12. Oktober 2012)

Wieso isn hier nix looooos? 

Auch alle XCOM zocken? Oder doch MoP... Oder... nein das kann nicht sein... Oder doch?

Aus dem Haus gegangen etwa?


----------



## Magogan (12. Oktober 2012)

Ist freitags normal; frag nicht, wieso, ich weiß es nicht ...


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Aus dem Haus gegangen etwa?



Und wir sitzen hier :<

God damnit!


----------



## Magogan (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe einen einzigen Abonnenten auf Youtube xD Das macht mich zum erfolgreichsten Let's Player im Umkreis von 1 Meter! xD


----------



## Fakebook (12. Oktober 2012)

spricht hier jemand spanisch?


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2012)

OLA CHICA ISCH BRENNE FÜR DISCH

Reicht das?

Oder ¿Estás Libre Esta Noche?


----------



## Fakebook (12. Oktober 2012)

Ne, ich fürchte, das reicht nicht. Hab hier ne Mischung aus (spanischer) Umgangssprache (in der Art von juhuuuu wie goil) und Rechtschreibschwäche. Google-Übersetzer kann nicht helfen.

"VAMO ARRIBA URUGUAY CARAJOOOOOOO!!!!! QUE HACEMOS SIN EL RUSKI HOY CHEEEE????? HAY DIOSSSSSSSSSS"


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2012)

Fragen kannst ja trotzdem


----------



## Fakebook (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich nähere mich an "Vamo Arriba" ist ne uruguayische Fussballseite. Carajo ist nen Schimpfwort...


----------



## Magogan (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte mal Spanisch in der Schule als Nachmittagskurs, aber viel kann ich nicht mehr ...

Hacemos ist die 1. Person Plural von hacer ("machen").

Edit: Musste die Übersetzung von hacer nochmal googeln ...


----------



## ZAM (12. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und wir sitzen hier :<
> 
> God damnit!



Das denk ich mir auch grad.


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (12. Oktober 2012)

Die Frage ist: Wo gabelt Frau Aufgeraucht spanisch-sprechende Legastheniker auf - und versucht sich offenbar noch an einer Unterhaltung?!


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2012)

CARAJ QUE HACEMOS SIN EL RUSKI HOY CHEEEE????? HAY DIOS

Wir verzichten Caraj Ruski cheeee HEUTE??? ES GOTT


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U-xkGBJgF0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


N'abend Kinder. Kumpel und ich hatten uns für 32,80 Euro Pizza bestellt xD


----------



## Magogan (13. Oktober 2012)

So viel Pizza macht dick 

Ich kenn das, bei mir reicht so eine Pizza den ganzen Tag, brauch' ich fast nichts anderes mehr essen. ^^

Wie viel Kalorien hat so eine 36 cm Pizza eigentlich?


----------



## Fakebook (13. Oktober 2012)

Na Jungs? Neues iPhone gefällig?

Kurz, kürzer, iPhone


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Na Jungs? Neues iPhone gefällig?
> 
> Kurz, kürzer, iPhone



Da könnte ich ja garnicht gewinnen


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Magogan (13. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, Mist, 20 cm(TM) zu lang xD

*hust*


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

Was ist denn schonwieder los mein süßer?


----------



## win3ermute (13. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht hat Xashi mein "Spinnenüberraschungs-Ei" per Post doch erhalten...

Edit: Wenn keiner mehr da ist, kann ich auch Pr0n posten - also nerdigen Vinyl-Fetischisten-Pr0n:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (13. Oktober 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Edit: Wenn keiner mehr da ist, kann ich auch Pr0n posten - also nerdigen Vinyl-Fetischisten-Pr0n:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Na Jungs? Neues iPhone gefällig?
> 
> Kurz, kürzer, iPhone



link geht nicht aber hier das gegenstück dazu ^^

Die nur in Kalifornien um Santa Cruz vorkommende Spezies _Ariolimax dolichophallus_ ist eine circa 15 Zentimeter lange Schnecke, deren Penis das Doppelte der Körperlänge erreichen kann. Somit ist dieses Tier das Lebewesen mit dem verhältnismäßig größten Penis (noch vor der Entenmuschel und der Argentinischen Ruderente). Ein Nachteil des übergroßen Penis ist, dass er nach der Paarung manchmal nicht mehr befreit werden kann. Er wird dann vom Partner abgekaut; vermutlich kann er nicht wieder nachwachsen, so dass die Schnecke, deren Penis amputiert werden musste, künftig auf die weibliche Rolle beschränkt ist.


----------



## win3ermute (13. Oktober 2012)

Die kleine Drecksau ist sowas wie die "auf den Punkt gebrachte" Ausführung meiner "Prunk-Transe". Technisch weitgehend identisch; lediglich im Design anders (und mit Haube - der "Schatten" an der Wand ist das dicke Acrylglas, was man kaum auf dem Foto sieht):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich beides zeitlos schön finde - wenn man denn auf sowas steht. Und der verdammte Arm ist zwar meines Erachtens nach immer noch das schönste Design in dieser Hinsicht überhaupt; leider aber eine verf*ckte Diva. *schubbel*


----------



## Arosk (13. Oktober 2012)

its herpes time!


----------



## win3ermute (13. Oktober 2012)

Time for Wake-Up!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

Attention! Every Security Personal to Sector C !


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Hmm, wobei ich viele kenne, die in der Woche arbeiten und dann das Wochenende praktisch IMMER zum feiern nutzen.
> Ist wohl aber auch so ne Angewohnheit, weil sie in der Woche halt den ganzen Tag im Büro hängen oder so.... am WE muss dann die Luft raus...




Ich hock auch immer im Büro und gehe nicht feiern


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

Aaaah, nach Monaten mal wieder ein wenig RP. Richtig entspannend. Und Pandaren sind so Knuffig


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aaaah, nach Monaten mal wieder ein wenig RP. Richtig entspannend. Und Pandaren sind so Knuffig






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht das was du denkst, du sau!


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hock auch immer im Büro und gehe nicht feiern



Du bischt ja auch des Flöxsche


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aaaah, nach Monaten mal wieder ein wenig RP. Richtig entspannend. Und Pandaren sind so Knuffig



panda sex in goldhain ?


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> panda sex in goldhain ?



Och Kinder, nein. Ich sitze grad nur in Binan und unterhalte mich mit dem Braumeister der hiesigen Taverne und warte darauf das meine Schwester von Großvater zurückkommt.Ich bin nämlich von einer langen reise zurück, ich habe Vater gesucht^^


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Och Kinder, nein.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PZS37zD-5V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

Was denkt ihr denn bitteschön von mir? >.<


----------



## Zhiala (13. Oktober 2012)

Immer nur das schlimmste, was auch sonst ;p


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr denn bitteschön von mir? >.<



das du das aus der aktuellen playtime show schon kanntest bevor buffed uns davon erzählte ^^

ansonsten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9mbC6NIoFZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Du bischt ja auch des Flöxsche



Ich werde wohl nie was anderes machen


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

Ihr seid mir echt welche^^


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2012)

ich schau wenigstens keine fotos an wo die frauen %()&((&()&(%// haben


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich schau wenigstens keine fotos an wo die frauen %()&((&()&(%// haben



1:0 für dich ^^


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich schau wenigstens keine fotos an wo die frauen %()&((&()&(%// haben






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (13. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich schau wenigstens keine fotos an wo die frauen %()&((&()&(%// haben



Tentakeln? Draenei haben nun mal welche! Kann man auch nicht ändern. 

I've seen enough Goldshire to know where it ends...


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

Ach lasst mich doch


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9H8lM291Tbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Saji schrieb:


> Tentakeln? Draenei haben nun mal welche! Kann man auch nicht ändern.
> 
> I've seen enough Goldshire to know where it ends...



sean da will jemand bilder per private nachricht XD


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> sean da will jemand bilder per private nachricht XD



Kommt sofort


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kommt sofort






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

Saji ist geflohen xD


----------



## Saji (13. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Saji ist geflohen xD



Nee, war nur kurz duschen.

Was geht sonst so Mädels?


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Nee, war nur kurz duschen.
> 
> Was geht sonst so Mädels?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPRt6Tt6RyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (13. Oktober 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Oktober 2012)

Haha geil, Ninja-Feuerwehrmann rettet Selbstmörderin die zu dämlich is mit Video, n1! xD 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d4e_1350107615


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NtadG47v8qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2012)

und saji schon seans pn geöffnet ? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (13. Oktober 2012)

srsly... WADAFAK





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fS1uDnIPTvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> srsly... WADAFAK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GEMA




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jiOTKjXZaYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Wrynn schrieb:


> und saji schon seans pn geöffnet ? ^^



Jup, hatter


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> srsly... WADAFAK
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2012)

Also was bei Amon Amarth nervt ist halt das Gegröle.... aber Instrumental lässt sich das Zeug gut anhören


----------



## Saji (13. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> und saji schon seans pn geöffnet ? ^^



Wie Sahnebutter schon sagte: jopp. ^^ Ob ich überrascht bin? Nein.


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2012)

ich war geschockt - aber du scheinst wohl das gewohnt zu sein ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

Saji wollte mehr *grins*


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (13. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich war geschockt - aber du scheinst wohl das gewohnt zu sein ^^







seanbuddha schrieb:


> Saji wollte mehr *grins*



Sagen wir es so: ich habe dich nicht davon abgehalten.  Aber die Hälfte kannte ich schon.


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2012)

Und dann tut ihr so unschuldig!


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2012)

ich wollte nicht mehr


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich wollte nicht mehr



Tief im innern willst du *grins*


----------



## Saji (13. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Tief im innern willst du *grins*



Wenn Luis Royo oder Victoria Frances sie zeichnen würden bestimmt.


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2012)

du kannst gern bei saji,olli,reflox und aun und co in deren inneren aber ich bleib sauber ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> du kannst gern bei saji,olli,reflox und aun und co in deren inneren aber ich bleib sauber ^^



Sauber? du bist schon lange nimmer sauber


----------



## Saji (13. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sauber? du bist schon lange nimmer sauber


----------



## Magogan (13. Oktober 2012)

Das Bild in der Signatur von sean sieht irgendwie dreidimensional aus, als ob das rote Logo in der Mitte aus dem Bildschirm herauskommen würde. Geht das nur mir so?


----------



## Saji (13. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das Bild in der Signatur von sean sieht irgendwie dreidimensional aus, als ob das rote Logo in der Mitte aus dem Bildschirm herauskommen würde. Geht das nur mir so?



Ich würde sagen dein Monitor ist kaputt.  Nee, durch den Schatten der hinter dem roten Logo liegt wirkt es schon recht plastisch, aber dreidimensional? Nee. ^^


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2012)

Mago, man muss wissen wann man genug von diesem grünen Pflänzchen hat


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mago, man muss wissen wann man genug von diesem grünen Pflänzchen hat



Du bist in der Blümchenbranche?


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Du bist in der Blümchenbranche?



Reflox ist in der Braunen Branche^^


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Reflox ist in der Braunen Branche^^



Ich geb dir gleich braune Branche


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. Oktober 2012)

War wer heute auch auf der Buchmesse in Frankfurt ???


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> War wer heute auch auf der Buchmesse in Frankfurt ???



Hier liest keiner Bücher


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich geb dir gleich braune Branche



Und ich dir die Rote^^


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> War wer heute auch auf der Buchmesse in Frankfurt ???



gabs da diskussionen ebook vs echtes buch ?

und bücher lesen tue ich schon


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. Oktober 2012)

@ Konov Bildung Ade. Nen Buch würde manchen hier nicht schaden.
Was regt ihr euch auf, kommt mal runter pls ist ja n icht auszuhalten hier.
@Wrynn JA gab es, übrigens in Japan gibt es 2 Buch messen Für E-Book und normale bücher,
kann mir denken das das auch die nächsten Jahre hier auch kommt.


----------



## Arosk (14. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und jemand gefunden der mit dir siedler online spielt ?


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2012)

Mann, Arosk


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. Oktober 2012)

Nacht morgen F1 gucken mal sehen wie Lange der franzose drin bleibt ^^


----------



## Arosk (14. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (14. Oktober 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> @ Konov Bildung Ade. Nen Buch würde manchen hier nicht schaden.





> Magic Knight Rayearth Sammelband 1+teil 4 und 5.
> 1ne merchandise Figur einer Japanischen Anime serie.
> 2 gebrauchte Manga Bücher.



Krasse Bildung


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt mach ihm doch nicht die Freude kaputt! Er dachte, er wäre uns geistig überlegen und du musst es wieder versauen!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. Oktober 2012)

Das war jetzt mal ausnahmweise mal was neues an Mangas für mich. 
Die Tage kriege ich The Tara Duncan rein, hab sie über meine buchhandlung die auch auf der messe war bestellen lassen.
Sonst Lese proben Gehabt, sehr gute Bücher dieses Jahr.Ausser halt diese Biagrafin der Promis.

War ja nicht nur wegen Mangas auf der Messe.@Ogil


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fisten verbraucht bestimmt jede menge Kalorien, und sitzen kann man danach eh nichtmehr


----------



## Arosk (14. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu geil xD


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2012)

DAIFUKUS! GEBT IHR DAIFUKUS!


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Fisten verbraucht bestimmt jede menge Kalorien, und sitzen kann man danach eh nichtmehr



ich will nicht wissen woher du das weisst ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich will nicht wissen woher du das weisst ^^



Witzbold^^


----------



## ego1899 (14. Oktober 2012)

Oh... Die Buchmesse hab ich total verpeilt, da wollte ich eigentlich auch mal drüber latschen... Hab´s ja nich wirklich weit 
Wird morgen nachgeholt!


----------



## Gutgore (14. Oktober 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oh scheiße eh ich lieg so flach xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2012)

Ok leute... selbst betrunken ist der neue Resident Evil der größte Bullshit ever...


----------



## ego1899 (14. Oktober 2012)

Sag ich doch 

Und obwohl ich den Vorgänger schon so uuuunglaublich mies fand und demnach absolut nix erwartet habe wurde ich trotzdem noch enttäuscht xD


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ok leute... selbst betrunken ist der neue Resident Evil der größte Bullshit ever...



Zock lieber Black Mesa^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VyN7o8AJR08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich schau jetzt noch Männertrip und danach wird geschlafen. Irgendwas muss man ja machen, wenn die Freundin übers WE weg ist


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2012)

Abend





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mhYUma7U__c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2012)

Abend zusammen.
Bald ins Bettchen.... morgen früh raus... DIE UNI WARTET... puhhh


----------



## ego1899 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ach is ja wieder so spät... Gut das das Wochenende rum is, langsam verschwimmen bei mir die Grenzen zwischen dem Virtuellen und der Realität...


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2012)

Dieses derpy gefühl das morgen wieder schule ist


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich sehe den Montagmorgen schon vor mir...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt fangt nicht auch alle damit an, dann hab ich morgen echt kein bock aufzustehen


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2012)

reflox du zockst ja auch beat hazard ^^


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab aber Morgen garkeine Schule v.v


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> reflox du zockst ja auch beat hazard ^^



äh nein?


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2012)

So gute Nacht ihr Schnuller


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Oktober 2012)

Wer soll das sein?

Ich kann morgen bis 12 schlafen


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2012)

Hans Sarpei ,der ist heute aus fast 40 km höhe auf die Erde gefallen.


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Hans Sarpei eine Bratwurst brät, dann hat Hans Sarpei ein Bratwurstbratgerät.


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich will nicht morgen zur Arbeit, habe zurzeit andere probleme >.<


----------



## ego1899 (14. Oktober 2012)

Achso... Ohne Trikot gar nich erkannt... Die sehen sich aber auch alle ähnlich... 

Das hat jetzt keinen besonderen Sinn das Bild, oder versteht man das jetzt nur mit Insiderwissen? ^^


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2012)

Naja Hans Sarpei ist ja sowas wie der neue Chuck Norris & in dem zusammenhang fand ichs dann schon ganz witzig


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Achso... Ohne Trikot gar nich erkannt... Die sehen sich aber auch alle ähnlich...
> 
> Das hat jetzt keinen besonderen Sinn das Bild, oder versteht man das jetzt nur mit Insiderwissen? ^^



Usain Bolt hat man nachgesagt der schnellste Mensch auf Erden zu sein  Das is der Schwatte. Tja, die Weißen sind aber doch immer wieder schneller


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2012)

Welche 3 Disziplinen kommen in einem mexikansichen Triathlon vor?

Rennen
Verstecken
Klettern


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Usain Bolt hat man nachgesagt der schnellste Mensch auf Erden zu sein  Das is der Schwatte. Tja, die Weißen sind aber doch immer wieder schneller



Wenn man mal genau hinguckt läuft der gar nich so schnell, zahlreiche Zeitlupen beweisen das.




Reflox schrieb:


> Welche 3 Disziplinen kommen in einem mexikansichen Triathlon vor?
> 
> Rennen
> Verstecken
> Klettern




 Kapier ich nich...


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal genau hinguckt läuft der gar nich so schnell, zahlreiche Zeitlupen beweisen das.



Der Issn Mage und Blinzelt sich


----------



## Magogan (14. Oktober 2012)

Juhu, schon 3 Abonnenten bei YouTube! xD


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich werd heute einfach nicht schlafen gehen, obwohl ich Morgen arbeiten muss. Hab keine Lust zu Schlafen.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2012)

Schlaf ist optional wenn man jung ist. Aber da meine Freundin erkältet ist und mir immer direkt ins Ohr schnarcht werde ich heute mal schlafen gehen. Hab die letzten Tag nicht viel Schlaf bekommen.


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Kapier ich nich...



Kletterst wohl nicht so oft über Zäune was?


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Achso ok, jetzt hab ich´s gecheckt ^^

Die Amis haben ja seit ein paar Jahren "die Mauer" in kostengünstiger Maschendrahtform... Da hätte ich wirklich selber drauf kommen können...


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xxd30I4-_9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Is auch nach über 12 Jahren nicht lustig... Wie alt warst du da nochmal?


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2012)

17 :/
scheiße kommt nachts auf 1live scheiß musik


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 17 :/
> scheiße kommt nachts auf 1live scheiß musik







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UMY5QSIBqAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2012)

Schweizer Sendung: Der Bachelor. Ein Mann der ne Frau sucht. Diesesmal spielts in Thailand. Und es ist keine Asiatin dabei. Who the fuck geht nach Thailand wenn er keine Asiatin will?!


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2012)

did it for de lulz.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Schweizer Sendung: Der Bachelor. Ein Mann der ne Frau sucht. Diesesmal spielts in Thailand. Und es ist keine Asiatin dabei. Who the fuck geht nach Thailand wenn er keine Asiatin will?!


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

LOOOOOL ich hab XCOM schon durch ich dacht ja das geht jetzt noch ne Weile  
Und dabei hab ich mir echt Zeit gelassen mit den hauptmissionen und die ganze Zeit so Nebenzeugs gemacht und alles erforscht...


----------



## Wynn (15. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f0AsI2yO4Iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2012)

Nacht Jungs (& Sean )


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nacht Jungs (& Sean )



Hau doch ab du^^


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ihr müsst das hier nich so breit treten und euch auch noch hier ne gute Nacht wünschen, ihr schreibt doch jetzt eh noch SMS bis ihr ganz dolle müde seit...  

Ich bin auch raus, Adios!


----------



## Saji (15. Oktober 2012)

Hab heute den ganzen Tag gepennt weil's mir schlecht ging und jetzt bin ich noch hellwach. D: Doofe Sache... hier ist ja auch nichts mehr los. >_>


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Naja also speziell jetzt um halb 4 an nem Montag ja auch irgendwie verständlich ^^

Ich kenn das aber auch wenn man ewig lange schläft und dann am Mittag/Abend vielleicht nochmal und dann die ganze Nacht nich pennen können... 
Ein ewiger Teufelskreis!


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Oktober 2012)

Alles Memmen seid ihr! Ich geh gleich ersma Arbeiten xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2012)

HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOZZZZ


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend :3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PFWuFm0GTHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2012)

In 10 Tagen haben meine Freundin und ich Einjähriges (zumindest da kennengelernt aber whatever), jmd nen Vorschlag, was man machen kann ?


----------



## Legendary (15. Oktober 2012)

Wie wärs mit Sex?!


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Genau. Aber gab´s bestimmt schon letztes Jahr... Beim "kennenlernen" ^^ 

Erfüllt euch gegenseitig eure geheimsten Sex-Fantasien. Mach mit ihr die Missionarsstellung. Oder sie soll dir nach dem Koitus noch die Bude putzen, oder so...


----------



## Legendary (15. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Oder sie soll dir nach dem Koitus noch die Bude putzen, oder so...



Ich brech ab.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich rede über sowas eig ja nicht, aber in dem Fall bin ich ziemlich erfüllt in meinem "Verlangen"... *hust* 

Naja muss halt was besonderes werden, mal was anderes als Essen und Kino, das körperliche Miteinander kommt dann ja eh später.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Tja ich bin da auch immer total einfallslos. Mir wär jetzt spontan ein Konzert eingefallen von irgendner Band die er/sie gerne hört, aber das ist natürlich ein wenig kurzfristig und auch nich wirklich kreativ...


----------



## Wynn (15. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich rede über sowas eig ja nicht, aber in dem Fall bin ich ziemlich erfüllt in meinem "Verlangen"... *hust*
> 
> Naja muss halt was besonderes werden, mal was anderes als Essen und Kino, das körperliche Miteinander kommt dann ja eh später.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RBWX7wBCDik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Tja ich bin da auch immer total einfallslos. Mir wär jetzt spontan ein Konzert eingefallen von irgendner Band die er/sie gerne hört, aber das ist natürlich ein wenig kurzfristig und auch nich wirklich kreativ...



Ist garnicht so schlecht, da lässt sich vielleicht sogar was machen


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2012)

http://www.der-postillon.com/2012/10/linie-ubertreten-rekordsprung-aus-39.html

ALter wie die Leute da abgehen


----------



## Fakebook (15. Oktober 2012)

@Shika(!) alsoooo, ich glaube, ich wäre überrascht erfreut über: irgendwann aufwachen, ins bad geschickt werden, dann mit einem lächeln zur tür hinaus zum leckeren brunch komplimentiert zu werden und öhm vielleicht anschließen ... hmm, für outdoor-aktivitäten ist es etwas kühl. vielleicht dvd ausleihen, kino? keine ahnung, ist wohl abhängig von der liebsten. aber brunch dauert ja ne weile.. zur not spontan entscheiden

so aus frauensicht

ach verdammt ... in 10 tagen ist ja mitten in der woche. hmm.. werktagsaktivitäten sind nicht so mein ding.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ja hab ich auch schon gelesen... Weil sie nich verstehen was der Postillon ist.
Aber sind bei der Seite angemeldet um Kommentare zu schreiben, ganz schön beschränkt xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> @Shika(!) alsoooo, ich glaube, ich wäre überrascht erfreut über: irgendwann aufwachen, ins bad geschickt werden, dann mit einem lächeln zur tür hinaus zum leckeren brunch komplimentiert zu werden und öhm vielleicht anschließen ... hmm, für outdoor-aktivitäten ist es etwas kühl. vielleicht dvd ausleihen, kino? keine ahnung, ist wohl abhängig von der liebsten. aber brunch dauert ja ne weile.. zur not spontan entscheiden



DANKE!


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ne DVD gucken, oder ins Kino? Im ernst? xD

Naja dann würde ich dann doch lieber irgendwo schick essen gehen vorschlagen 


Haaaa Haaaa ZAM ist bestimmt betrunken, oder er musste so über den Balotelli-Post lachen das er nen Fehler gemacht hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2012)

Hört sich doch ganz gut an, ich hab da schon ne Idee, ist halt nur in der Woche, was doof ist. 

Aber das krieg ich schon hin.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Naja muss halt was besonderes werden, mal was anderes als Essen und Kino




Naja du sagst es ja selber. Und anstatt ins Kino zu gehen dann sogar nur ne DVD gucken? Worin unterscheidet sich dass denn großartig von den gewöhnlichen Aktivitäten? 

Ja du kriegst das schon hin, hast ja auch noch Zeit 
Und falls du das verpeilst, kauf schnell noch ein Pony nach Feierabend, das zieht immer.
Und Blumen, wobei du darauf achten musst, dass ersteres letzteres nicht auffrisst bevor du die Präsente überreicht hast...


----------



## Fakebook (15. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ne DVD gucken, oder ins Kino? Im ernst? xD



Ist halt das Anschluss-Event. Brunch/Picknick/gemütliches Frühstück ist der entscheidende Punkt. Mal Zeit nehmen. Zusammensitzen, schlemmen, (Frau) zuhören... ich kenne nur eine Frau, die Brunch nicht mag ... und die geht regelmäßig zum Psychologen.

DVD, Kino... naja ok, war eher beispielhaft. Kenne Frauen, die würden hinterher liebend gern in die Kunstausstellung, andere in den Indoorkletterpark.


----------



## Saji (15. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> http://www.der-posti...ung-aus-39.html
> 
> ALter wie die Leute da abgehen



Mwahahaha, echt genial.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Das Anschluss-Event! xD xD

Ja schon klar ich weiß schon was du meinst, dass kann man halt auch nich verallgemeinern. Ich würde mir schon die Mühe machen mir was nicht alltägliches einfallen zu lassen.
Dabei würde es wahrscheinlich aber auch bleiben, da ich so furchtbar einfallslos bei solchen Geschichten bin ^^

Mir würde jetzt noch ein spontaner Urlaub einfallen, dass kam bisher eigentlich immer gut an 
Allerdings ist das immer so ne Sache, da man das ja planen sollte und das schwierig werden kann wenn man den Partner damit überraschen will...
Und naja unter der Woche eh doof, zudem ja nicht jeder sich sowas so ganz spontan finanziell erlauben kann...

Haha 



> Der ist doch gar nicht gesprungen, weder sehr hoch noch weit..., der hat sich nur fallen gelassen und das ist ja nun keine Kunst.





> Was denn jetzt?? Ist er jetzt eigentlich Extremsportler oder Österreicher??





> 50 Millionen Dollar für so einen Quatsch.. damit hätte man so viele Leben retten können...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echt voll lustig, vorhin als ich da war haben nur die ganzen Deppen geschrieben die es nich gerafft haben


----------



## Fakebook (15. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Eigentlich ist der Postillon generell kaum zu toppen, aber es geht hier auch mehr um die Comments, nicht um den Beitrag an sich ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das Anschluss-Event! xD xD
> 
> Ja schon klar ich weiß schon was du meinst, dass kann man halt auch nich verallgemeinern. Ich würde mir schon die Mühe machen mir was nicht alltägliches einfallen zu lassen.
> Dabei würde es wahrscheinlich aber auch bleiben, da ich so furchtbar einfallslos bei solchen Geschichten bin ^^



Geht mir genau so, nur weiß ich ganz genau, dass sie sich selbst über Kino und Restaurant oder nen "normalen" DVD Abend freuen würde.  Mal gucken.

So ich hau mich hin, danke nochmal für die Tipps/Hilfen. 

Schlaft gut.


----------



## Konov (15. Oktober 2012)

OPHASE SAUFEN PARTY OMG VOLL EINEN IM KAHN ABER GEIL
scheiße morgen um 10 wieder bei der Uni sein muss 
Naja erstmal was essen, Alk aufsaugen

HALLLOOOO 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Abend Konov!

Haha naja so dicht kannst du noch nich sein, wenn du es noch schaffst irgendwelche Bilder rauszusuchen und zu verlinken ^^
Dann schon mal viel Spaß morgen  Denk dran, wem es morgens gut geht, der hat nich richtig gesoffen letzte Nacht...
Aber 10 Uhr is ja noch ne humane Zeit...


----------



## Konov (16. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Abend Konov!
> 
> Haha naja so dicht kannst du noch nich sein, wenn du es noch schaffst irgendwelche Bilder rauszusuchen und zu verlinken ^^
> Dann schon mal viel Spaß morgen  Denk dran, wem es morgens gut geht, der hat nich richtig gesoffen letzte Nacht...
> Aber 10 Uhr is ja noch ne humane Zeit...



Ja schon... der alk hängt in den Gliedern, auf jedenfall... aber ich wusste nicht dass es so lustig an der Uni zugehen kann. Bzw. mit den Mitstudenten


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Gerade das ist ja das tolle an der Uni


----------



## Wynn (16. Oktober 2012)

> "Wie krank ist das denn, wenn es einen scharf macht, wenn man zusieht, wie 'n Typ 'nen Esel fickt?"



Aus welchen film ist das ^^ ratet


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich kenn´s nich, aber kann wohl nix gescheites sein...


----------



## Wynn (16. Oktober 2012)

clerks 2 

mal wieder angeschaut nachdem ich durch die playtime 34 show wieder an den film erinnert wurde als die "donkey sex" szene von den mitarbeitern bei computec media ag emphelen wurde

wo die dachten kinky kelly wär eine frau die dem esel einen bläst und es dann ein mann war der dem esel einen bläst und dann von hinten nimmt ^^


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab absolut keine Ahnung wovon du da gerade redest, aber ich möchte es glaube ich auch gar nicht genauer wissen xD

Es reicht wenn es dir den Schlaf raubt, ich brauch das nich auch noch


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

FIRST!

Abend!

Langweilig!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2012)

Konov, wie war das vor ein paar Monaten ? Nie wieder Alkohol ?  

Naja bin der letzte, der da was sacht. Bei mir kommt dieser Spruch jedes WE.

Nabend


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ja bei mir ähnlich... Es gibt Tage da wache ich total zerstört und sage "Heute trink ich aber nix" und nich mal das kann ich einhalten


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Oktober 2012)

Kommt schon die 8888 knacken wir!! =)


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich brauch Black Ops unbedingt für die Ps3 :L


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Reset Glitch Hack! 

Oder gibts sowas nich für die PS3?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich brauch Black Ops unbedingt für die Ps3 :L






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Arme Schweden, werden jetzt echt geraped D:

Edit: Oh man...


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Oktober 2012)

Hey, ich hab letzlich Shikaris Freundin am Swimmingpool getroffen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (16. Oktober 2012)

da wird mir schlecht ..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal ehrlich, halt die klappe...


----------



## Legendary (16. Oktober 2012)

hui die hat 90-60-90...







...und am anderen Bein auch.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, halt die klappe...



Demokratie Shikarichen, Demokratie! Und Redefreiheit


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2012)

Redefreiheit am Arsch... an IHREM Arsch


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Redefreiheit am Arsch... an IHREM Arsch



Kommen wir zu Reflox:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

90+60+90 eher... Kilo halt 
Könnte auch ein Typ sein...


----------



## iShock (16. Oktober 2012)

die arme luftmatratze Q_Q


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab das Gefühl, Sahnebuddah zeigt uns hier seine Selbstportraits... 

SCHWEDEN <3


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kommen wir zu Reflox:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alter, das bin sicher nicht ich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das bin ich! Get ya facts right bitch!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl, Sahnebuddah zeigt uns hier seine Selbstportraits...



Ich hab eins von mir. Willste sehen?^^


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2012)

Nur wenn ich meinen Flammenwerfer mitbringen darf.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Der auf dem oberen Bild hat also nur die Haare von Reflox, verstehe


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2012)

Bevor ich sie vorne abrasiert habe.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Oktober 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Klicken auf eigene Gefahr xD


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2012)

Deine Haut sieht aus wie ein Babypopo. Wieviel Niveacreme schmierst du da drauf?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ICH WUSSTE ES!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Deine Haut sieht aus wie ein Babypopo. Wieviel Niveacreme schmierst du da drauf?



Gar keine, lulz xD




Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ICH WUSSTE ES!



Was wusstest du, hm?


----------



## Fakebook (16. Oktober 2012)

Wollte mich auf der 8888. Seite noch schnell verewigen   

Nabend!


----------



## iShock (16. Oktober 2012)

das ist doch photoshopped


----------



## Legendary (16. Oktober 2012)

Das bist nicht du sahnebutter.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Oktober 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> das ist doch photoshopped



Hab nur das Bildrauschen wechgemacht, sonst alles Natur ^^



Legendary schrieb:


> Das bist nicht du sahnebutter.



Ähm doch, lol


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2012)

GG SVERIGE 

Ich bin sprachlos und glücklich. Deutschland hat in HZ 1 Barca-Fussball gespielt. Ach ja, ich freu mich doch


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2012)

Hey AÖ kennste die Kette? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Waaaas? 4:0 und dann noch unentschieden? o.O
In der Nachspielzeit noch OMG


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Waaaas? 4:0 und dann noch unentschieden? o.O
> In der Nachspielzeit noch OMG



So sehr sie in HZ1 gezaubert haben, so sehr haben sie danach versagt. Im Endeffekt kannste sagen, klar man hätte höher gewinnen können oder MÜSSEN. Aber wenn man dem Gegner dann soviel Raum lässt, darfst du dich nicht Wundern. 

Schweden hat die Dinger rein gemacht, eiskalt. Ich freu mich schon i-wie


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Oktober 2012)

jetzt hab ich die 8888 verpasst. scheiß raid.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab die 8888 auch verpasst ,scheiß Happy Hour mit 3 Whoppern für 6€ bei BK .___.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Oktober 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich die 8888 verpasst. scheiß raid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich hab die 8888 auch verpasst ,scheiß Happy Hour mit 3 Whoppern für 6€ bei BK .___.



Geschieht euch nur recht ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jEngyT83o_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nacht Kinder!


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2012)

Noch 1110 Seiten und ihr könnt euch auch verewigen


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Genau, dann heißt es:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m-Q5_tJ-Rg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






die alten Lieder waren wenigstens noch gut. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u2Av1ZNPQYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Find die irgendwie alle arm...
So, ich verabscheu mich, gute Nacht!


----------



## Wynn (16. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sj5oQrpsnkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (17. Oktober 2012)

Aaaach kann nich pennen... Ich zock doch mal Dishonored an glaub ich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (17. Oktober 2012)

na wer kennt das spiel hier noch ? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*EDIT ZAM:* Trespasser ;D .. warum Edit? Weil ich das außerhalb der Nachtschwärmerzeit poste *g*


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie blöd beim Spielen ein Kumpel dabei zu haben ^^




 Naja, es geht ja nicht nur darum, blöd rumzulabern... und wenn dann zwei Leute auch noch rumbabbeln, dann ist das LP erst recht total überflüssig.
Ein LP soll ja in der Regel auf das nötigste reduziert sein und wesentliche Spielinhalte zeigen. Kein Mensch will zwei Kumpels bei belanglosem Gequassel und zocken zuhören


----------



## Legendary (17. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hey AÖ kennste die Kette?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Womit hab ich das verdient du Mongo?


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, es geht ja nicht nur darum, blöd rumzulabern... und wenn dann zwei Leute auch noch rumbabbeln, dann ist das LP erst recht total überflüssig.
> Ein LP soll ja in der Regel auf das nötigste reduziert sein und wesentliche Spielinhalte zeigen. Kein Mensch will zwei Kumpels bei belanglosem Gequassel und zocken zuhören



Gronkh redet auch nur Mist und alle hören ihm zu xD

Hmm, werde wohl wieder meinen PC über Nacht anlassen müssen, um die Folgen 13-18 hochzuladen (6,11 G. Mit VDSL ginge es schneller, aber nein, ich bekomme ja nur lächerliches Internet 32000 mit 1 MBit/s Upload ...

Der Upload dauert etwa 14 Stunden, um genau zu sein. Möglicherweise auch länger. Also wieder ca. 30 Cent mehr Stromkosten, weil ich den PC ja sonst ausgeschaltet hätte ...


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Gronkh redet auch nur Mist und alle hören ihm zu xD




Mag sein, aber das heißt nicht, dass das bei jedem anderen LPer dann auch funktioniert.... er hatte vielleicht nur Glück mit seinen Zuschauern oder weil er einer der ersten war....


----------



## Legendary (17. Oktober 2012)

Gronkh ist einfach nur verdammt witzig, ich seh mir grad sein LP vom Paketdienstsimulator an und strunz mich hier fast bei jedem 2. Satz ein. Er hats halt wirklich drauf.


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Gronkh ist einfach nur verdammt witzig, ich seh mir grad sein LP vom Paketdienstsimulator an und strunz mich hier fast bei jedem 2. Satz ein. Er hats halt wirklich drauf.


Ja, aber das ist der Paketdienstsimulator, der bietet auch viel Raum für lustige Sätze xD Alleine, dass man beim Fahrrad den Motor starten soll xD

Aber auf den Witz mit der Ingo-Lenssen-Kamera wäre ich auch nicht gekommen, um ehrlich zu sein xD


----------



## Fakebook (17. Oktober 2012)

Mago, du bist von einer schlechten Aura umgeben, vom Pech verfolgt oder einfach anders. Läuft bei dir mal was wunschgemäß? Aus Furcht vor Ansteckung sprech ich mal nen atheistisches Gebet **möge der Sicherheitsabstand ausreichen** (glaube ich jedenfalls - ich bin Nähe Pdm Charlottenhof verortet)

Ich kann derzeit nur über mich selbst nörgeln. Selbst schuld, aber habs auch selbst in der Hand.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2012)

Wir wäre es, wenn du dich mal nicht mit Gronkh vergleichst ? Mach dein Ding. 

Herr Gott, da wird man ja irre.


----------



## Legendary (17. Oktober 2012)

Ja bei der Ingo Lenßen Kamera bin ich das 1. mal richtig abgebrochen. xD


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Mago, du bist von einer schlechten Aura umgeben, vom Pech verfolgt oder einfach anders. Läuft bei dir mal was wunschgemäß? Aus Furcht vor Ansteckung sprech ich mal nen atheistisches Gebet **möge der Sicherheitsabstand ausreichen** (glaube ich jedenfalls - ich bin Nähe Pdm Charlottenhof verortet)
> 
> Ich kann derzeit nur über mich selbst nörgeln. Selbst schuld, aber habs auch selbst in der Hand.


Wenn man es so sieht ... hmm ... als ich hier eingezogen bin, wollte ich direkt VDSL und Entertain, was aber nicht ging (nur maximal DSL 2000 laut Telekom, und das mitten in der Stadt). Also habe ich Internet 32000 bei Tele Columbus gebucht und naja ... die bieten erst ab Internet 64000 mehr als 1 MBit/s im Upload ... ist recht wenig für heutige Verhältnisse. Ich kann also maximal 3 Stunden Let's Play pro Tag hochladen und müsste dann den PC wohl auch Tag und Nacht dafür anhaben, wobei das auch aufs Spiel ankommt - wenn ich in eine Höhle gehe, ist dort sehr viel Dunkelheit, sprich einheitliche Farbflächen, was das Video viel kleiner macht vom Speicherbedarf her. Am Tageslicht sind es dann aber 1,4 GB und mehr pro 15-minütigem Video.


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wir wäre es, wenn du dich mal nicht mit Gronkh vergleichst ? Mach dein Ding.
> 
> Herr Gott, da wird man ja irre.


Mach ich gar nicht, ich will nur auch, dass die Leute bei meinen Videos lachen können. Das ist bei Minecraft nicht so leicht, weil ich da mich eher verklicke, als dass ich wirklich verpeilt bin, wobei letzteres oft ganz lustig ist.

Ups, verklickt, sry, wollte das eigentlich in den anderen Post einfügen -.-


----------



## Fakebook (17. Oktober 2012)

Mitten in der Stadt ist in dieser Stadt relativ. Ich wohne mitten in der Stadt - im etwas alternativeren Kiez. Mitten in der Stadt ist aber auch .. gnarf, keine Ahnung, der Silo rund ums Sterncenter .. Waldstadt? Oder Innenstadt, irgendwo zwischen Holländerviertel, Hauptpost und Humboldtring.

Sag mal! Wenigstens die letzen beiden Ziffern der Postleitzahl ;-)


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> der Silo rund ums Sterncenter


Wieso Silo? Wo bin ich denn nur hingezogen? Oo ... Ist der Stadtteil so schlecht? :O


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcO_vU6Str8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich schmeiss mich wech xD

Ja, man muss mit dem Fahrrad erstmal ein paar Meter vorwärts Fahren damit der Rückwärtsmodus funktioniert. Sehr realistisch!


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2012)

Übrigens, Gronkh macht auch irgendwelche urlaubsvideos und so Zeug, also sich mit dem zu vergleichen ist wirklich nicht das richtige.
Der mann steht schon mit einem Bein in den Medien und macht das alles sehr professionell. Das ist kein Vergleich, bzw. sollte keiner sein!


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ja, man muss mit dem Fahrrad erstmal ein paar Meter vorwärts Fahren damit der Rückwärtsmodus funktioniert. Sehr realistisch!


Ja, hab auch schon überlegt, solche Simulator-Games zu spielen, wird sicher ganz lustig xD

Ja, klar, ich bin nicht Gronkh, aber ich will schon lustige Videos machen, die die Leute auch gerne gucken - und vor allem mehr als 3 Leute ...


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, hab auch schon überlegt, solche Simulator-Games zu spielen, wird sicher ganz lustig xD
> 
> Ja, klar, ich bin nicht Gronkh, aber ich will schon lustige Videos machen, die die Leute auch gerne gucken - und vor allem mehr als 3 Leute ...



Dafür dass du grad anfängst ist doch 3 Leute ok


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Oktober 2012)

Scheiße ey, ich bin nur am lachen 

"Wieso spiel ich so ne scheiße eigentlich?"


----------



## Fakebook (17. Oktober 2012)

@Mago, nö, gibt auch nette Bereiche rund ums Sterncenter. Bestimmt! Ja, auf jeden Fall.
Ist nicht so mein Ding. Ich mag das Oldschool-Potsdam.
Mehr Kiez, weniger Thor-Steinar-Träger. Und da leg ich Wert drauf.

Genau genommen ist Sterncenter-Silo irgendwas zum Wohnen.
Leben lässt es sich in Babelsberg und West. Punkt. Sanssouci und Park Babelsberg rockt!
Für Stressresistente Menschen geht auch das Holländerviertel. Alles andere lässt dich vielleicht schlecht/gut/besser wohnen, aber Stadt spüren?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Mehr Kiez, weniger Thor-Steinar-Träger. Und da leg ich Wert drauf.



Nicht nur du.


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> @Mago, nö, gibt auch nette Bereiche rund ums Sterncenter. Bestimmt! Ja, auf jeden Fall.
> Ist nicht so mein Ding. Ich mag das Oldschool-Potsdam.
> Mehr Kiez, weniger Thor-Steinar-Träger. Und da leg ich Wert drauf.
> 
> ...


Ja, aber eine billige Wohnung zu finden ist nicht so einfach ^^ Als Student sind die finanziellen Mittel begrenzt, aber mit meinen "Let's Play"-Videos verdiene ich natürlich nebenbei Millionen ...  Also in 3.000.000 Jahren vielleicht ^^


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zd7c5tQCs1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (17. Oktober 2012)

Mago, ich hab dich am Arsch! Glaub ich. Grad ne Freundin in der Leutung, die meint, dich zu kennen.

Mami/Papi-verwöhnt, BMW und Sterncenter-Silo reichten für einen ersten Verdacht.


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Mago, ich hab dich am Arsch! Glaub ich. Grad ne Freundin in der Leutung, die meint, dich zu kennen.
> 
> Mami/Papi-verwöhnt, BMW und Sterncenter-Silo reichten für einen ersten Verdacht.


Oh nein, und jetzt? Ein Glück, dass man meine Adresse nicht herausfinden kann, wenn man meinen RL-Namen googelt ... puuh ^^

Aber wer soll mich schon kennen, ich kenne ja hier auch keinen


----------



## Wynn (17. Oktober 2012)

verschreckt den armen mago nicht ^^


----------



## H2OTest (17. Oktober 2012)

gib seine addresse raus, dann "besuchen" wir ihn mal


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> verschreckt den armen mago nicht ^^


So arm bin ich nun auch nicht, bin doch von Mami und Papi verwöhnt, sagt ihr ja immer ...


----------



## H2OTest (17. Oktober 2012)

is ja auch so oO


----------



## Fakebook (17. Oktober 2012)

Aber Mago, die Dame ist gut auf dich zu sprechen ;-)

Aus dir kann ich wohl nicht mehr rauslocken. Hätte gern gewusst, ob Mago hier mit ? dort übereinpasst :-)


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Aber Mago, die Dame ist gut auf dich zu sprechen ;-)


Dann kenne ich sie nicht xD ... Nein, Scherz ^^


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2012)

Wenn wir Magos adresse haben kleistern wir seine Wohnung mit in Essiggetränktem Klopapier zu.


----------



## Ogil (17. Oktober 2012)

Naja - wenn es eine Freundin von Fakebook ist, dann ist sie vielleicht eine Bekannte Deiner Mutter. "Och jo - der kleene Magogaahhn! Der kam doch damals immer in mein' Laden..."


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Solange ihr keine Pizza in meinem Namen bestellt, ist alles okay ...

Mist, jetzt hab ich bestimmt wen auf dumme Ideen gebracht ^^


----------



## Fakebook (17. Oktober 2012)

Mitstudentin glaub, ihn anhand von Wohnviertel und Auto EVENTUELL erkannt zu haben. Allerdings beschreibt sie diesen Menschen (Name ist mir nun bekannt) als nett


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn wir Magos adresse haben kleistern wir seine Wohnung mit in Essiggetränktem Klopapier zu.



Ich komm mit meinem Schwert vorbei und der Streitaxt, dann is von Mago und der Wohnung nix mehr übrig xD Reflox du bekommst die Axt xD


----------



## H2OTest (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich klau den BMW ...


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Mitstudentin glaub, ihn anhand von Wohnviertel und Auto EVENTUELL erkannt zu haben. Allerdings beschreibt sie diesen Menschen (Name ist mir nun bekannt) als nett


Hmm, naja, also ich weiß nicht, ob ich das bin ^^

Und ja, ich bin nett, aber das sind doch viele Menschen ^^



H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich klau den BMW ...


Wie gut, dass du das auch vorher nicht im Internet erwähnt hast ... Abgesehen davon, kannst du denn überhaupt schon Auto fahren? xD


----------



## H2OTest (17. Oktober 2012)

fakebook - die yt lets plays zeigen und gucken ob sie ihn wiedererkennt


----------



## Fakebook (17. Oktober 2012)

Die Mitstudentin sagt, ich solle dich nch deinem Studienfach fragen. Hey, du wirst mir als so nett beschrieben, dann vergess ich glatt das Gejammer über Technikprobleme (bin nicht so der Schlips-Treter, aber vielmehr liest man von dir wirklich nicht in letzter Zeit)


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Die Mitstudentin sagt, ich solle dich nch deinem Studienfach fragen. Hey, du wirst mir als so nett beschrieben, dann vergess ich glatt das Gejammer über Technikprobleme (bin nicht so der Schlips-Treter, aber vielmehr liest man von dir wirklich nicht in letzter Zeit)


Mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass eine unglaubliche Häufung an Technikproblemen in letzter Zeit bei mir auftritt ^^

Informatik ... Also weibliche Mitstudentin ist sehr unwahrscheinlich ^^


----------



## Fakebook (17. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, Informatik... naja, ich warte mal die Antwort ab, soviel hat meine Bekannte mit Informatik nicht am Hut. Alter hat sie gefragt. Lag ich mit 20 bis 23 richtig?

Ach, doof. 'Ihr C.' ist so 25 oder 26.


----------



## Wynn (17. Oktober 2012)

was für ein fieses klischee mago

auch frauen können in der it arbeiten genau wie es männer gibt die beim frisör arbeiten ^^


----------



## H2OTest (17. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn warum hab ich eig sofort schwule und dicke Frauen im Kopf?


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> genau wie es männer gibt die beim frisör arbeiten ^^


Die sind aber meistens schwul ...

Ja, aber bei uns gibt es eben eine Frauenquote von gefühlten 5% ^^

Ich bin übrigens 19, auch wenn ich letztens im real ("Einmal hin, gar nichts drin") keinen Ausweis vorzeigen musste, um mein Alter nachzuweisen (Final Destination 5 gekauft, ist ab 18) ... Die Frau an der Information meinte, ich könnte so 24 sein, als ich sie gefragt habe, wie alt ich aussehe ^^


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich komm mit meinem Schwert vorbei und der Streitaxt, dann is von Mago und der Wohnung nix mehr übrig xD Reflox du bekommst die Axt xD



KNOCK KNOCK MOTHERFU*CKER



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (17. Oktober 2012)

Meine Bekannte ist nicht schwul. Dafür verbürge ich mich (haben nach dem Sport mal im gleichen Duschraum gestanden. Für schwul bedarf es da mehr 'Haut'). Dick? .. auch nicht, sportlich eher.


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Was studiert deine Bekannte denn?


----------



## Ogil (17. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, aber bei uns gibt es eben eine Frauenquote von gefühlten 5% ^^


Bei meinem Studium gab es eine Frauenquote von realen 2.5% - dafuer konnte man sagen, dass 50% der Frauen heiss waren


----------



## Fakebook (17. Oktober 2012)

Gute Frage... Moment


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Bei meinem Studium gab es eine Frauenquote von realen 2.5% - dafuer konnte man sagen, dass 50% der Frauen heiss waren


Also eine?


----------



## H2OTest (17. Oktober 2012)

also eine ogil?


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> also eine ogil?


War schneller.

Moment, F5-Taste austauschen ...


----------



## Fakebook (17. Oktober 2012)

BWL, Wirtschaftsrecht.
Langweiliger Kram, nette Frau.


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, dann kenne ich sie eher nicht, glaub ich ^^ Wäre mir zumindest niemand bekannt ^^

Aber über maximal 6 Ecken kenne ich dich - also ich kenne jemanden, der jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt, der dich kennt. Zumindest gibt es eine Theorie, die das besagt - und ich soll so insgesamt alle Menschen auf der Welt über maximal 6 Ecken kennen.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Netter Kram, langweilige Frau.



Vollkommen Normal?


----------



## Ogil (17. Oktober 2012)

Korrekt. 1 von 2. Und die war natuerlich vergeben...

PS: Wobei man anmerken muss, dass 100% der Frauen das Studium auch abgeschlossen haben. Von den Maennern waren es weniger als 50%.


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2012)

Kram!


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kram!


Aha. Wie aufschlussreich.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mit Romantik oder gar Leidenschaft hätte Bella ihren Umzug nach Forks, einer langweiligen, ständig verregneten Kleinstadt in Washington State, kaum in Verbindung gebracht. Bis sie den geheimnisvollen und attraktiven Edward kennen lernt. Er fasziniert sie, obwohl irgendetwas mit ihm nicht zu stimmen scheint. So gut aussehend und stark wie er kann kein gewöhnlicher Mensch sein. Aber was ist er dann? Die Geschichte einer verbotenen Liebe, einer Liebe gegen alle Vernunft. Die so viele Hindernisse überwinden muss, dass man auf jeder Seite mitfiebert. So romantisch und spannend, dass dem Leser bei diesem wunderschön geschriebenen Buch eine Gänsehaut über den Rücken läuft.



Dafuck?


----------



## ego1899 (17. Oktober 2012)

Oh ja mein Gott ich glaube ich kenne Mago auch... Er sieht irgendwie... durchschnittlich aus? So zwischen 50 und 150 Kilo? Helldunkle Haare und etwa 150-200cm? Anfang/ Mitte/ Ende 20? Lieblingsfarbe bunt?
Oh er wohnt in der selben Stadt? Das muss er sein!


----------



## Fakebook (17. Oktober 2012)

Na gut, lustig war es dennoch. F5 bei buffed hämmern und *plong* bei Facebook abwarten.

Nicht viel geblieben von dem Abend... der nette Typ mit dem BMW an der Uni Potsdam, wohnhaft am Stern-Silo, ist nicht Mago. Ne Alarmanlage, die keine Sau interessiert und ne Flasche Rotwein, die ich besser nicht getrunken hätte. Ach, und 200 Situps mittlerweile.

Gut Nacht, ihr Luschen!


----------



## H2OTest (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich verlasse jetzt Flöxchen 2 minuten bevor er ins bett muss


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2012)

Wer geht von uns hier pennen? Du oder ich?


----------



## Wynn (17. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dafuck?



das hasst du hingeschrieben oder ?


----------



## Fakebook (17. Oktober 2012)

... 
Fehlzündung


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> das hasst du hingeschrieben oder ?



Lol, nein


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2012)

Erst ne Flasche Rotwein und dann 200 Situps?? Das ist aber net so gesund gell 


Castle Story Prototype dauert 
_Prototype will be out in less than 4 hours ~ No download yet ~ Livestream event this evening (EST) _


----------



## Fakebook (17. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Erst ne Flasche Rotwein und dann 200 Situps?? Das ist aber net so gesund gell



Noin! Dosiert. Und ne ganze Flasche war es nicht.
Da ich das Ärgernis 'Alarmanlage' zu meinem Vorteil nutzen wollte - und bei jedem neuerlichen Alarm 100 Situps gemacht habe, bin ich nun bei 400. Ich werd mich morgen sooo gut fühlen - auch wenn ich leide


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich werd mich morgen sooo gut fühlen - auch wenn ich leide



Ja, spüre den Schmerz! Muahahahaha Du wirst ihn lieben 

*EDIT ZAM: Du demnächst auch*


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2012)

Morgen is letzte große Uniparty der ophase, die sauferei nimmt überhand ^^

Ein glück dass ich gestern und heut schonma nich dabei war sonst würde ich jetz wohl mit ner Alkoholvergiftung irgendwo liegen.
Naja morgen nochmal die Sau rauslassen und dann gehts wieder an den ernst des lebens


----------



## Wynn (17. Oktober 2012)

ich weiss nicht zam und twilight passt nicht ^^


----------



## Fakebook (17. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen is letzte große Uniparty


Lügen haben kurze Beine



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne Freundin hat über 30 Semester studiert.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht zam und twilight passt nicht ^^


Kennst du Zam persönlich? Also ich nicht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AdIkTNnnBFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gute Nacht!


----------



## Wynn (17. Oktober 2012)

sein profil picture und sein blog - er wirkt irgendwie mehr härter ^^


----------



## ego1899 (18. Oktober 2012)

mehr härterer?


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ne Freundin hat über 30 Semester studiert.



Ich hoffe solang dauerts net bei mir


----------



## Legendary (18. Oktober 2012)

Sers ihr Affen - Youtube ist down


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Legendary (18. Oktober 2012)

Hier riechts nach Pferdemist im Thread.

WTF und ich wollte grad ein Gronkh LP sehen. -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Oktober 2012)

Und ich Domian


----------



## Legendary (18. Oktober 2012)

WTF Youtube wurde total verändert, die haben das neue Design scheinbar live geschaltet...ich kenn mich nimmer aus und meine Favoriten sind scheinbar auch weg.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> WTF Youtube wurde total verändert, die haben das neue Design scheinbar live geschaltet...ich kenn mich nimmer aus und meine Favoriten sind scheinbar auch weg.



Was für nen neues Design?


----------



## Legendary (18. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol das habe ich schon seit Monaten


----------



## Legendary (18. Oktober 2012)

Ist ganz neu bei mir nach dem Crash der Seite vorhin.


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe immernoch das alte.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Oktober 2012)

Nabend.
Zur Gameone Folge 224 Eddi Vote´s for President ^^. 
Wegen seinem Linkshänder Beitrag ^^
Und was treibt ihr so ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2012)

Shika ist traurig


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Oktober 2012)

Was gibts den mein Freund komm sprich dich aus sind ja digital bei dir.


----------



## Magogan (19. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Shika ist traurig


Wieso?

Edit: Ich hätte den Käse vielleicht doch nicht essen sollen, aber wollte ihn nicht wegwerfen ^^


----------



## Legendary (19. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YnZJ8fgWSJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2012)

Freitag abend, krank zu hause, freundin ist wech, alles bullsh*t


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Oktober 2012)

Das is sch**t


----------



## Manowar (19. Oktober 2012)

Besauf dich einfach.
Das ist die Lösung für alles.


----------



## Magogan (19. Oktober 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Besauf dich einfach.
> Das ist die Lösung für alles.


Ich bin alkoholsüchtig, was kann ich dagegen tun? - Besauf dich einfach. Das ist die Lösung für alles.


----------



## Manowar (19. Oktober 2012)

Du wirst deinen Kummer dadurch vergessen! Prost!


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2012)

Alkohol löst keine Probleme, aber Milch auch nicht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2012)

Ok ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Sie ist wech, feiern, und ich sitze zu Hause. 

Um Gottes Willen...  Ist aber auch ein Grund zum trinken.


----------



## Manowar (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich ging jetzt von nichts anderem aus 
Aber egal welcher Grund..trink!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Oktober 2012)

Jupp. Geh schlafe, zock was oder fernsehen ist nur schitt drin. Tja was kann man noch machen.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (19. Oktober 2012)

alkohol ist keine lösung, kein alkohol aber auch nicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3C7TXzeMaBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2012)

Abeeend


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi @ Konov.
Tuneln Radio App Rockt ganze zeit schon Japanische Sender am hören ^^


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2012)

Immer wieder lustig zu sehen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3VtVrRGUfos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




HOW DOES HE SIT DOWN WITH BALLS THAT BIG??


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Oktober 2012)

Nice Race Respekt für die strecke und Fahrer


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> HOW DOES HE SIT DOWN WITH BALLS THAT BIG??



Die sind vom ganzen Fahrradfahren schon in ihm drin.


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Oktober 2012)

pownd


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2012)

Alter, der ganze Aufstand der um diese Amanda Todd gemacht wird geht mir tierisch aufn Sack. Wenn sie sich mehrmals für irgendwelche Typen vor der Cam den Finger schie__ und flasht, muss sie sich echt nicht wundern wenn die Leute darüber reden und spotten.


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2012)

Wer ist Amanda Todd?


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/RIP-Amanda-Todd/206084786190406?ref=ts&fref=ts

http://www.fr-online.de/panorama/mobbing-opfer-amanda-todd-mobbing-selbstmord--anonymous-auf-taeter-jagd,1472782,20661412.html

Ich brech ab. Jetzt kommen die Anonymouspenner auch noch reingeschissen.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Alter, der ganze Aufstand der um diese Amanda Todd gemacht wird geht mir tierisch aufn Sack. Wenn sie sich mehrmals für irgendwelche Typen vor der Cam den Finger schie__ und flasht, muss sie sich echt nicht wundern wenn die Leute darüber reden und spotten.



(Achja, mom auf Buffed darf man das ja nicht. Moment)

Das ist echt bescheuert. Es bringen sich tausende Menschen um, warum dann sie so hochleben lassen? Kanadier/Amerikaner, Typisch.


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2012)

Oh das gibt es in jedem Land. Vorallem auch in DE.


----------



## Magogan (19. Oktober 2012)

9 von 10 Menschen finden Mobbing toll.

Geht es wieder um das Internet, das schuld ist? ... Hmm, eigentlich stimmt das sogar, das Internet ist nicht gerade fördernd für Mobbing-Opfer. Früher haben diese wenigstens noch zu Hause Ruhe gehabt, heutzutage lesen sie zu Hause auch noch böse Dinge über sich im Internet ...


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist es Buffedkonform 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Christoph Maria Herbst alias Alfons Hatler)


----------



## Legendary (19. Oktober 2012)

Ganz ehrlich, ich hab auch schonmal Leute gemobbt, da war ich noch in der Grundschule und das Wort Mobbing gab es nicht mal. Da nannte man es noch hänseln und es war das normalste der Welt. Ach das waren Zeiten...der andere hatte geheult und ich ihn ausgelacht.


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich hab auch schonmal Leute gemobbt, da war ich noch in der Grundschule und das Wort Mobbing gab es nicht mal. Da nannte man es noch hänseln und es war das normalste der Welt. Ach das waren Zeiten...der andere hatte geheult und ich ihn ausgelacht.



Sind aber zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe was du da ansprichst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2012)

Selbstjustiz ftw 

Bei mir wurde damals nie gemobbt, ich war 3 Jahre in ner reinen Jungsklasse, vielleicht ist man da dann abgehärtet. Aber auch davor gab es das nicht.


----------



## H2OTest (19. Oktober 2012)

du musst einfach nur breit gebaut sein ... dann wirste auch nicht gemobbt


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> du musst einfach nur breit gebaut sein ... dann wirste auch nicht gemobbt



Kommt drauf an wo breit. Am Bauch ist es nicht vorteilhaft xD
Nuja. Seitdem ich einem mal ne Nierenprellung verpasst habe wars auch mitm Mobben vorbei. Mann hat die Tür geknallt *lach*


----------



## Magogan (19. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> du musst einfach nur breit gebaut sein ... dann wirste auch nicht gemobbt


Ich korrigiere: Du musst einfach nur breit sein, dann weißt du nicht mehr, dass du gemobbt wirst ^^


----------



## H2OTest (19. Oktober 2012)

hmm ... Ich lass nur leute mit denen ich mit ! gut ! verstehe mal kopfüber hängen wen sie n bissl vorlaut waren, das wars dann aber auch


----------



## Legendary (19. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Sind aber zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe was du da ansprichst



Ok sagen wir es mal so...in meiner schulischen Laufbahn habe ich mal zu Klassenkameraden einiges gesagt, was mir im Endeffekt irgendwie leid tut, das war schon ziemlich derbe teilweise. Besser?


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ok sagen wir es mal so...in meiner schulischen Laufbahn habe ich mal zu Klassenkameraden einiges gesagt, was mir im Endeffekt irgendwie leid tut, das war schon ziemlich derbe teilweise. Besser?



Darum gings mir gar nicht... "mal" jemandem ein Schimpfwort an den Kopf schmeißen ist ja kein Mobbing...

Und Grundschule und Hänseln ist halt wieder was völlig anderes. Mobbing gibts erst, wenn man halbwegs fähig ist zu denken und dann bis ins hohe Alter hinein 
Jedenfalls ist das die Definition, die ich im Kopf habe, wenn ich das Wort höre

Ist jedenfalls nicht gut, das in einen Topf zu werfen... die "gemobbten" werden es dir jedenfalls nicht danken


----------



## H2OTest (19. Oktober 2012)

Mein Abi Motto : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich meine damit...dass ich glaube ich ab und zu auch hart an der Grenze des Mobbings war, nun verstanden? Natürlich schlimm wenn sich jemand deswegen umbringt...in manchen Situationen kann man sich richtig reinsteigern, vor allem wenn noch andere Leute mitmachen.


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich meine damit...dass ich glaube ich ab und zu auch hart an der Grenze des Mobbings war, nun verstanden?




jaja das hatte ich schon längst verstanden. 
Da gehts mir warscheinlich nicht anders... und vielen anderen auch...
Die grenze lässt sich nur schwer ziehen, wo Mobbing anfängt und wo es aufhört. Obwohl man warscheinlich eine sehr konkrete Definition finden könnte, würde man sich genau damit beschäftigen 


So bald ins Bett... morgen wieder früh raus, ackern ^^


----------



## Legendary (19. Oktober 2012)

Ja das stimmt, so ein Spacko oder Pfosten rutscht einem dann doch mal schnell raus, zumindest mir mit meinem losen Mundwerk ab und zu. 

Aber so richtig fies könnte ich wohl niemanden mobben, da bin ich zu gut für. Obwohl ich einen Typen in unserer Berufsschulklasse schon teilweise sehr episch anrede, der sieht aus wien Mongo und verhält sich auch so. Da sitzt dann immer so ein kleiner Teufel auf der Schulter und brüllt mir zu: "TU ES!!"


----------



## Magogan (19. Oktober 2012)

Und mein PC bleibt heute mal wieder an zum Hochladen von ein paar Videos -.-

Ehrlich, wieso haben die meisten Internetverbindungen eine so geringe Uploadgeschwindigkeit?


----------



## Legendary (19. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und mein PC bleibt heute mal wieder an zum Hochladen von ein paar Videos -.-
> 
> Ehrlich, wieso haben die meisten Internetverbindungen eine so geringe Uploadgeschwindigkeit?



Du bist Kandidat Nr. 2 bei dem mein Teufelchen ganz laut brüllt! Und das von vielen anderen Usern hier. :>


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du bist Kandidat Nr. 2 bei dem mein Teufelchen ganz laut brüllt! Und das von vielen anderen Usern hier. :>



Bin ich auch darunter?


----------



## Manowar (19. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du bist Kandidat Nr. 2 bei dem mein Teufelchen ganz laut brüllt! Und das von vielen anderen Usern hier. :>



Ich musste lachen


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2012)

So gute Nacht ihr knaller, schlaft schön 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> So gute Nacht ihr knaller, schlaft schön
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Knov umarm und fest drück* Schlaf schön mein Schatz! *Kuss auf die Wange geb*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man sich kennt kann man par scherze machen.
Aber z.B. wenn man die Person nicht persönlich kennt,
wie Auf Schulen dann ist das Mobbing groß.
Aber mal im Ernst was soll der mist, nur damit ne Gruppe sich
Stark füllt, machen wir den mal fertig(ist ja für die Täter nur Spaß)
das das Opfer falsch sieht in dem Moment oder im späteren verlauf,
wie z.B. Sachen verstecken,Wegschmeißen oder ect. im Endeffekt
ist es wenn du was Sagst (Lehrer oder Eltern) wirst du Verprügelt und das ist wie ein 
Kessel der versucht überzulaufen, entweder die Person verprügelt 
die Täter oder es passiert wie bei der jungen frau.

80% sage ich es liegt an Langeweile und Erziehung wegen den mobben,
aber im Fall der jungen frau war es naiv von ihr wegen den chat.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Fakebook (20. Oktober 2012)

Gespenstisch still hier...


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2012)

Buh!


----------



## Fakebook (20. Oktober 2012)

HAAA *zusammenzuck*


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> HAAA *zusammenzuck*



*Aufge...ähm Fakebook streichel*
Keine Angst. Ich bins nur *böse grins*


----------



## Fakebook (20. Oktober 2012)

Verdammte Hacke, noch keine Lust ins Bett zu gehen.   

Nirgendwo was los. Facebook im Tiefschlaf, letzter Tweet vor ner halben Stunde, nicht mal Nachrichtenfeeds. Ich sollte mir nen paar Fremdsprachen zulegen. Irgendwo auf dieser Welt ist sicher noch ne Menge los.

Naja, selbst schuld. Mich den ganzen Abend übers Zeichenbrett gebeugt. Als ich fertig war und rumtrollen wollte, war es 1 Uhr und alle am pennen.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Naja, selbst schuld. Mich den ganzen Abend übers Zeichenbrett gebeugt. Als ich fertig war und rumtrollen wollte, war es 1 Uhr und alle am pennen.



Alle? Nein. Nur ein großer Kerl aus Münster wagt es noch gegen den Schlaf Widerstand zu leisten.
Zeig doch mal her wasde jezeichnet hast^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch grad aus Bremen wiedergekommen.

nabend, was geht.


----------



## Fakebook (20. Oktober 2012)

haste nen facebook-account? ist nen video, dauert ewig, den kram nochmal auf youtube hochzuladen.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> haste nen facebook-account? ist nen video, dauert ewig, den kram nochmal auf youtube hochzuladen.



Facebook sind miese Kapitalistische Datenklauer  Reicht das als Antwort?


----------



## Fakebook (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin 90 Jahre alt, ein männlicher Meeresbewohner, Träger des Bunten Verdienstkreuzes am Bande und spamme mittelmäßige Hühnercomics. Wer da Daten klaut, greift in die Sch.... ;-)


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> spamme *mittelmäßige* Hühnercomics



Da ist aber jemand selbstbewusst


----------



## Fakebook (20. Oktober 2012)

Manchmal wirkt alles so abartig lustig, wenn der Pegel stimmt. Nüchtern guck ich dann oft nur kopfschüttelnd drauf   

(ein Grund, warum ich den 'Kohlrabi' <-> 'cool Rabbi' - Comic verworfen hab


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> (ein Grund, warum ich den 'Kohlrabi' <-> 'cool Rabbi' - Comic verworfen hab



Lulz ich find den iwie stumpf aber auch witzig xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4olQIuHfShI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (20. Oktober 2012)

pegelabhängig...



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Rückblick auf Ü200 Folgen 'Alarm für Cobra 11')



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2012)

So,endlich mal das Profil erstellt*grins*


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Reflox ärger*


----------



## H2OTest (20. Oktober 2012)

das ist aber n heißer, könnte ich glad vernaschen


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich habs nicht gesehen, mein PC hat zu langsam geladen. Konnte noch kurz vorher noch raus-NOPE-n

Vermutlich haste schon bestellt aber


H2OTest schrieb:


> ahh welche Winterjacke soll ich nehmen ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde die 4 nehmen.


----------



## Wynn (20. Oktober 2012)

warum müssen es immer marken sein - warum nicht mal von c&a und co ?

da kriegt man ein winteroutfit für das was ihr für einen pullover zahlt

@h20test





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e9zFpm6k9Gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> warum müssen es immer marken sein - warum nicht mal von c&a und co ?
> 
> da kriegt man ein winteroutfit für das was ihr für einen pullover zahlt



Weil C&A einfach beschissen aussieht. Damit würde nicht mal ein Asi auf die Strasse gehen.


----------



## Konov (20. Oktober 2012)

Find die erste Jacke gut... Wintertarnung 

Die zweite hat aber auch was und die 4te ist halt sehr lässig.
Die dritte ist eindeutig zu schlicht und streberhaft, allein diese Knoten da vorne, das ist total unpraktisch.

Ich bin ein Fan von praktischen Klamotten....

Funktionalität geht bei mir jedenfalls vor, und Markentechnisch kann ich halt VAUDE empfehlen.... hab fast komplettausrüstung von denen, Mütze, Schal, Jacken, Rucksack, Tasche... fehlt nur ne Hose ^^
Bin sehr zufrieden, kostet aber auch ganz gut was



PS: Morgen wieder bikeeeeen 


PPS: C&A hat auch schöne klamotten, das ist schon richtig... hab da bisher allerdings nur Hosen und Strickjacken und Pullover gekauft, keine Winterjacken





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2012)

Die Landschaft ist aber schön, welches Gebiet ist das? Heulender Fjord? Und seit wann gibt es Fahrräder in WoW? ... Moment mal ... Ach, ich spiele zu viel ...

Inzwischen bin ich richtig unglücklich darüber, dass ich mir einen Laptop gekauft habe ... Eben deswegen, weil ich ihn eigentlich nur für die eine Übung im Studium brauche und deswegen auch der Preis vollkommen übertrieben ist, aber ich habe mir da halt gedacht, dass, wenn ich sowieso einen kaufen muss, ich den vielleicht auch sonst noch für andere Dinge verwenden kann möglicherweise.


----------



## Konov (20. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die Landschaft ist aber schön, welches Gebiet ist das? Heulender Fjord? Und seit wann gibt es Fahrräder in WoW? ... Moment mal ... Ach, ich spiele zu viel ...



Keine Ahnung, hab ich bei Google gefunden


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir starten grad iwelche Idioten Silvesterraketen. Wenns so weiter geht ruf ich die Polizei.


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bei mir starten grad iwelche Idioten Silvesterraketen. Wenns so weiter geht ruf ich die Polizei.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Diese KIDS feier schon wieder! Ich hol lieber unsere guten Gesetzeshüter, denn ich reg mich einfach mal auf wenn Leute etwas tolles zum feiern haben. Ich schlaf eigentlich gar nicht, trotzdem stört es meine Ruhe! Die sind sicher gewaltätig und verkaufen Drogen!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> ​ Ich schlaf eigentlich gar nicht, trotzdem stört es meine Ruhe!



Mich sorgt es eher um die schlafenden Nachbarn.


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2012)

Mich stört das an Sylvester auch immer, da will man in Ruhe schlafen - aber nein, alle müssen ihre blöden Feuerwerke natürlich in den Himmel schießen -.- Wie soll man so schlafen?


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach lass mich!


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2012)

Reflox Bruder liebt Justin Bieber!

HA!


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2012)

Das weiss hier jeder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das weiss hier jeder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mist xD


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t3uAdC6xkEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Amerikaner​


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2012)

solche bilder verstossen auch gegen die verschärften neuen bilderregeln sean


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2012)

Wie bitte?
Ist jetzt Buffed nurnoch bescheuert oder was?


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Achja, es fühlt sich btw. ein bisschen an wie "auf der Nase rumgetanzt", aber nochmal der Hinweis:
> Wenn ich nochmal Bilder sehe zu Kadavern/Leichen (Egal ob Mensch oder Tier), Fäkalien, Geschlechtsteilen, Rassismus, Religionskram muss ich den Thread leider dicht machen. Wenn ich merke, dass jemand die Schließung damit offen provoziert, ist dann der Account dicht, statt dem Thread.
> 
> Ich hoffe Ihr könnt das nachvollziehen.




aus dem sachen zum lachen tread 

und das andere bilde mit der frau die 2 frauen gegessen hat wurde auch schon moderiert 

wie gesagte normale frauen wo alle primären und sekundäre geschlechtsteile bedeckt sind kein problem ^^


manche leute haben es halt übertrieben mit krieg memes und fotos von fetten halb nackten frauen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Oktober 2012)

Ok bei den bildern sag ich mal ist schon spät wa ^^

So zu meiner Frage sind 82m² groß, hab von der größen nicht so viel peil ^^ 
schon spätt und so ^^


----------



## Magogan (21. Oktober 2012)

Für eine Wohnung ja, für ein Grundstück nein.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Oktober 2012)

Ist ne Wohnung und steht 22 m² nutzfläche, ist das der Keller ?


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> manche leute haben es halt übertrieben mit krieg memes






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Christoph Maria Herbst alias Alfons Hatler)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Oktober 2012)

keiner mehr da ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> keiner mehr da ^^



Doch^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2012)

Alter was ne nacht ._.


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2012)

Morgen wieder diese beschissene Schule. Ich hab so richtig keinen Bock drauf.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Morgen wieder diese beschissene Schule. Ich hab so richtig keinen Bock drauf.



Morgen wieder arbeit. Iwie hab ich keinen bock drauf. Aber iwie schon xD
Kann mir eigentlich mal jemand sagen wo der Song "Tier" auf dem Varg Album ist? (Ja ich habe die Exklusive EP)


----------



## Konov (21. Oktober 2012)

Abööönd


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Oktober 2012)

hiho.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qJe3cdM7f1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2012)

konov bei deinem avatar muss ich an die websiode von walking dead denken ^^ bicyle girl


----------



## ego1899 (21. Oktober 2012)

Tach!

Geht ab die 3. Staffel mal so nebenbei...


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich will wieder Schulferien haben, dann kann ich 5 Tage die Woche arbeiten, und muss nicht den ganzen Montag in der Schule verbringen.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich will wieder Schulferien haben, dann kann ich 5 Tage die Woche arbeiten, und muss nicht den ganzen Montag in der Schule verbringen.



Schweizer Schulsystem ist schon doof, was? xD


----------



## Dropz (21. Oktober 2012)

good evening :]


----------



## ego1899 (21. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt Schulen in der Schweiz?


----------



## Konov (21. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> konov bei deinem avatar muss ich an die websiode von walking dead denken ^^ bicyle girl



Kenn ich gar nicht 

So ich hau mich auch ins Bettchen


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Es gibt Schulen in der Schweiz?



Mag man kaum glauben, aber ja ^^

gute Nacht, ich muss in 5 Stunden schon wieder raus


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2012)

Ja gibt es und sie sind mal besser als eure deutschen Walddorfschulen wo ihr singen und tanzen lernt.

Und das Schulsystem ist eine Ausgeburt des Kanton St. Gallens. Ich mach ne Vorlehre, heisst Praktikum +1 Tag Schule. Wurde mir aufgezwungen. Es hiess immer, es sei die einzige Möglichkeit etc.


----------



## Arosk (22. Oktober 2012)

na, alles banane?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NrNLu6W0oD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Oktober 2012)

Mir is so laaaaangweilig...


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> na, alles banane?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WPAJ9I7AIAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Oktober 2012)

Warum ist die Banane krumm?

Weil sie nen Bogen um die DDR gemacht hat 


I bought the wrong banaaaaanaaaas!!!

http://www.rathergood.com/bananas


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2012)

hast du es wenigstens mal probiert ego ?


----------



## ego1899 (22. Oktober 2012)

Was denn probiert?


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2012)

eine banane in das ohr gesteckt - das hilft gegen langeweile


----------



## ego1899 (22. Oktober 2012)

Achso nee bisher nicht, auch in keine andere Körperöffnung. Mit dem Essen spielt man nicht! 

Online Poker hilft auch gegen Langeweile... Ich könnt auch Taken 2 gucken, da bin ich besoffen eingepennt am WE...
Aber irgendwie keinen Bock bin noch zu verkatert ^^


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2012)

und wer ist der vater von ollis kind ?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2012)

bwebz


----------



## Legendary (22. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_fyyFFAmxIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Scheiße, ich liebe es hart!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2012)

Hardstyle hört sich an wie crap finde ich 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VaiHTvifGt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Bis auf das...


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c5dOuch5dDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Psy Trance biatchez


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xBNycJw8Cxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (22. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hardstyle hört sich an wie crap finde ich



Deine Mutter hört sich an wie crap!


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Deine Mutter hört sich an wie crap!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Oktober 2012)

Haha ja interessante Taktik  MASS SPAWNING POOL FTW!!! xD


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2012)

6 pool


----------



## ego1899 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja da hat wohl wer die Gebäude durcheinander gebracht...


----------



## Blasto (22. Oktober 2012)

Gerade eben The Walking Dead Episode 4 durchgespielt und ich bin wirklich begeistert 

Das Episode 4 von vielen Seiten/Zeitschriften eine schlechtere Wertung als die anderen Episoden bekommen hat, zeigt mal wieder wieviel die Wertungen heute noch etwas Wert sind...

Ich hoffe das Episode 5 bald kommt, was ich gehört hab soll sie ja bald nach Episode 4 erscheinen


----------



## Magogan (23. Oktober 2012)

First!

Das wollte ich immer schon mal sagen 

Klar ist "Der Hobbit" den Kinobesuch wert, aber ich gehe grundsätzlich nicht ins Kino ^^

Das iPhone 4S ist das Geld wohl auch nicht wert - also noch weniger als sowieso schon - eben gerade ist Safari abgestürzt ... Laut Karte von Apple liegt Stockholm mitten im Wasser, wenn man danach sucht (50 km nördlich vom tatsächlichen Stockholm) ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2012)

http://www.gamestar.de/news/branche/3006087/bundesfamilienministerium.html

Der erste Kommentar 

Aber an sich eine ziemlich interessante Sache.


----------



## Noxiel (23. Oktober 2012)

Zealot A: I'm ready to get paid! 
Zealot B:  What? What you're talking about?
Zealot A: My life for hire!?
Zealot B:  For Aiur! -_-

Ba dumm ts!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yr_Rpk9HR1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich kann nicht aufhören zu lachen


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yr_Rpk9HR1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Weil ich besser bin als du 


Mist xD


----------



## H2OTest (23. Oktober 2012)

An die VBT gucker :

Warum macht John eigentlich in Pimpfs Halbfinal Runde mit Mio Mao rum? 


Ist er schwul?


----------



## Olliruh (23. Oktober 2012)

for de lulz ,nein keine ahnung. :O





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UdcXL1RTOzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich ruf deine Mama an - Ich will die Masse erreichen


----------



## Olliruh (23. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m1f1rGUkBmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die Hook. 
Omg die Jungs von der Reimebude sind so genial.


----------



## Gutgore (23. Oktober 2012)

@ Legendary

dein musik geschmack gefällt mir hart


----------



## Legendary (23. Oktober 2012)

Gutgore schrieb:


> @ Legendary
> 
> dein musik geschmack gefällt mir hart


----------



## Reflox (23. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-r0sT1lLf5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jetzt schon das beste Album von 2013


----------



## Olliruh (23. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=obB32RzH91E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Oktober 2012)

Wir brauchen mehr tiefe, denkende Kultur!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ojLXjetmR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
OMG ALL OF MY WANT


----------



## Gutgore (23. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SQR0rE2uhOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (24. Oktober 2012)

Mir gehts beschissen. Unterhaltet mich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2012)

Schalke führt 2:0,grad ne POWER RANGER MYSTIK FORCE MASKE für Helloween gekauft. Hier läuft alles nach Plan.


----------



## H2OTest (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab überlegt ob ich mit maske, umhang sense und lampe durchs dorf ziehe ...


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2012)

bei uns ins Helloween immer großes Downhill Rennen ,die Hauptstraße runter richtung Innenstadt. Der Gewinner kriegt nen Kastenbier. Richtig nice sache wenn da so 50-60 jugendliche maskiert auf bikes und boards die Straße runterbrettern


----------



## H2OTest (24. Oktober 2012)

wie gesagt, ich wohn aufm Dorf


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2012)

Downhill fahren dürfte sich doch trotzdem einrichten lassen


----------



## eMJay (24. Oktober 2012)

Aber nur wen es eine Berg gibt...


----------



## H2OTest (24. Oktober 2012)

Meine Region heißt nicht umsonst "Braunschweiger Flachland" FU!

Finde den Fehler! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (24. Oktober 2012)

der fehler ist sido ^^


----------



## Konov (24. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler!




Gefunden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gute Nacht ^^


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2012)

ist kein fehler ist sido ohne maske ^^


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2012)

förster


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2012)

Hai


----------



## Konov (25. Oktober 2012)

moinsen


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=227vuI0ySsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


YOU'RE GONNA DIE SONA


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Oktober 2012)

*Pizza mampf* N'abend Kinder. Will jemand ein stück?


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2012)

Ja ,ich lieg hier mit 39° Fieber im Bett.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja ,ich lieg hier mit 39° Fieber im Bett.



Dreh dich auf den Bauch dann bekommst du eins xDDDDDDD


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2012)

Musste ich grad schon für Kim machen


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Musste ich grad schon für Kim machen



Wer issn Kim? xD


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2012)

Meine Olle


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Meine Olle



Und warum bitteschön musstest du dich für sie auf den Bauch legen xD


----------



## Reflox (25. Oktober 2012)

Abend!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2012)

Damit sie mir den Rücken massieren kann ?


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Damit sie mir den Rücken massieren kann ?



Wenns dir gefällt, ich mag keine Massagen. Kann ich überhaupt nicht haben.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Oktober 2012)

Strap On sahne ...


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2012)

Naja sie hat "richtig" massiert,weil ich solche Rückenschmerzen hatte. Jetzt ist alles wieder schön _)


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2012)

halloween sale fällt wohl aus 



H2OTest schrieb:


> Strap On sahne ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0Xm6RdLakA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja sie hat "richtig" massiert,weil ich solche Rückenschmerzen hatte. Jetzt ist alles wieder schön _)



Ich kann richtig massieren ^^ Aber wenn sies auch relativ kann, dann ist doch gut.


----------



## Reflox (25. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich will endlich die 2 Folge der 3ten Staffel sehen! >:/


----------



## Legendary (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich will gar nicht wissen was "richtig" heißt wenn es Olli in Anführungszeichen setzt.


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2012)

hm, ob der schwule asiate auf auf männliche zombies steht ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht wissen was "richtig" heißt wenn es Olli in Anführungszeichen setzt.



Soll ichs dir zeigen? *Grins*


----------



## Reflox (25. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2012)

ich sag mal er schwingt den zauberbesen


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Oktober 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich sag mal er schwingt den zauberbesen







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QexK7Kne68A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Oktober 2012)

Hungäääärrr!

Morgen Mittag werden die 2 hier reingeschauffelt ich quäle mich selbst voll die ganze Zeit 

http://www.subway-sa...bs/bbq-rib.html

http://www.subway-sa...alian-bmtr.html

An alle die auch jetzt Hunger bekommen haben ein herzliches: HAA HAAA


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hungäääärrr!



Bück dich, ich hab noch was von der Pizza da. Dann bekommst du auch ein Stück


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2012)

bmt geht immer aber das bbq? ibäh.... wenn dann bmt und teriyaki


----------



## ego1899 (25. Oktober 2012)

Teriyaki is auch gut ja. Das BBQ Ding hab ich noch nie probiert, aber sieht doch ganz gut aus...
Erfahrungsberichte gerne morgen ^^ Ich denke mal das is so im Stil von nem Mc Rib



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bück dich, ich hab noch was von der Pizza da. Dann bekommst du auch ein Stück



Nix da, wir sind hier nicht bei deinen komischen Rollenspielen, so einfach bekommt man mich nicht!


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2012)

ich habs mal gegessen. aus der selben erwartungshaltung wie die deine. ich fands widerlich. der mcrib ist seit jahren auch zum kotzen. ka wie das bbq heute schmeckt.
aber geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.

btw abe lincoln - vampirjäger ist iwie bekloppt.....


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Oktober 2012)

> Nix da, wir sind hier nicht bei deinen komischen Rollenspielen, so einfach bekommt man mich nicht!



Solche Rollenspiele mach ich nicht^^ *Stück Pizza in die Hand drück*
Pass auf, die Pizza ist Vegetarisch, willste die überhaupt?^^


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Pass auf, die Pizza ist Vegetarisch




ihhhh da is ja überhoopt keen fleesch druff


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2012)

da haste fleisch ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2012)

hmmmmmm bacon. aber der is ja noch roh.... näääääh der muss knusprig und heiß sein


----------



## ego1899 (25. Oktober 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich habs mal gegessen. aus der selben erwartungshaltung wie die deine. ich fands widerlich. der mcrib ist seit jahren auch zum kotzen. ka wie das bbq heute schmeckt.
> aber geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.
> 
> btw abe lincoln - vampirjäger ist iwie bekloppt.....



Totaler Kackfilm.

Und so schlimm der BBQ? Hm ok dann schraub ich meine Erwartungen mal zurück, aber probieren werde ich dennoch. Ich hol mir einfach noch was drittes als Notration ^^

Und BÄÄÄHHH seanbutter, vegetarische Pizza das is ja PFUI!

Ich unterhalte mich gerade mit ner Freundin, die ist nuuur (!) Pizza Mageritha. Unfassbar!


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich unterhalte mich gerade mit ner Freundin, die ist nuuur (!) Pizza Mageritha. Unfassbar!



sieht sie wenigstens gut aus? ^^ moi madamé hat da sowas verlauten lassen  dann schick sie zu mir. meine futtert auch fast nur mageritha


ich hab angst. abends kommt da immer son typ mit grüner schrift. ih glaub der heisst noxiel, und überprüft die nachtruhe.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Oktober 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich hab angst. abends kommt da immer son typ mit grüner schrift. ih glaub der heisst noxiel, und überprüft die nachtruhe.



Noxiel kann mich mal ganz lieb knuddeln !


----------



## ego1899 (25. Oktober 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> sieht sie wenigstens gut aus? ^^ moi madamé hat da sowas verlauten lassen  dann schick sie zu mir. meine futtert auch fast nur mageritha



Ja das auf jeden Fall, aber ich kann mich einfach mit niemanden arrangieren der nur Margeritha-Pizza isst. Das is ja noch schlimmer als vegetarisch.
Da geht ja nur noch 4-Käse-Pizza drüber, das absolut perverseste von allem!


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja das auf jeden Fall, aber ich kann mich einfach mit niemanden arrangieren der nur Margeritha-Pizza isst. Das is ja noch schlimmer als vegetarisch.Da geht ja nur noch 4-Käse-Pizza drüber, das absolut perverseste von allem!



Was hast du gegen meine Lieblingspizza? Gorgonzola ist fantastisch auf Pizza, und die Symbiose mit den anderen Käsesorten ist einfach nur genial <3


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2012)

jamjam. ich war mal in einer abgelegenen gegend in italian. alden, die ham ne pizza 4 käse gemacht. der perverseste käse ever, den ichje gesehen und gegessen habe. und ich war hin und weg  da hat selbst die tote oma vom franzosen besser gerochen


----------



## ego1899 (25. Oktober 2012)

Das liegt ganz einfach daran das ich absolut keinen Käse esse.

Wenn ich Pasta bekomm mit Käse drauf lass ich die zurück gehen, bei Cheeseburgern genauso. Bei überbackenem wie Lasagne wird mir vom Geruch schon schlecht.

Ich könnte wunderbar an Laktoseintolleranz leiden, ich würde es gar nicht merken


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das liegt ganz einfach daran das ich absolut keinen Käse esse.
> 
> Wenn ich Pasta bekomm mit Käse drauf lass ich die zurück gehen, bei Cheeseburgern genauso. Bei überbackenem wie Lasagne wird mir vom Geruch schon schlecht.
> 
> Ich könnte wunderbar an Laktoseintolleranz leiden, ich würde es gar nicht merken



Ich liebe Käse, Käse Käse über alles, über alles in der Welt


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich liebe Käse, Käse Käse über alles, über alles in der Welt



solang du dir keine frau aus käse baust ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yzLi_y4Vv5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> solang du dir keine frau aus käse baust ^^



O_o lol neee, ich brauch eine lebende aus Fleisch und Blut^^


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> O_o lol neee, ich brauch eine lebende aus Fleisch und Blut^^



manchmal weiss ich das nicht bei euch ^^


----------



## ego1899 (25. Oktober 2012)

Eine die nach Käse riecht vielleicht


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> bei Cheeseburgern genauso



das wäre dann ein paradoxon ^^


sean steht auf welche aus luft und latex ^^             

*tellmemoreaboutyoursexualrelationships* 






Spoiler



jetzt wirds hoffentlich lustig ^^


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hiwVtu2zCPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



manchmal kommt mir das smalltalk forum besonders im nachtschwärmer so vor wie in dem video ^^




seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich liebe Käse, Käse Käse über alles, über alles in der Welt



  Die Erotik des Käsebrotes &#8222;Das ist noch besser als guter Sex.&#8220; Meine Freundin bestrich die frisch duftende Schwarzbrotscheibe geradezu akribisch gleichmäßig dick mit Sauerrahmbutter ...


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Oktober 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> sean steht auf welche aus luft und latex ^^
> 
> *tellmemoreaboutyoursexualrelationships*
> 
> ...


Meine Sexuellen Vorzüge werden hier nicht zum Thema  Aber Luft un Latex isses nicht, das kann ich dir versichern.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Oktober 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das wäre dann ein paradoxon ^^



Oh ja, stimmt schon xD Ich meine natürlich wenn Hamburger mit Käse drauf kommen ^^


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2012)

ichs sehs grad vor mir, ego bei mäkkes: 2 mal cheeseburger ohne käse. und die verkäuferin bepullert sich vor lachen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2012)

Nunja, bin mal schlafen.


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meine Sexuellen Vorzüge werden hier nicht zum Thema  Aber Luft un Latex isses nicht, das kann ich dir versichern.



Da steht jemand auf Butterbrote mit Limburger und/ oder Harzer Käse. Ok, solche Leute soll es geben, die gerne Butterbrote mit Harzer Käse mögen. Unser Mann mag aber gar kein Harzer Käse! Wohl aber mag er es, wenn ihm eine junge Frau nur dann Sex mit ihm erlaubt, wenn sie ihm zuvor mit diesen für ihn extrem ekelhaften Butterbroten gefüttert hat


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

Nee Aun, aber ich hab immer Hamburger ohne Käse bestellt, damit das eben nich passiert, das is aber genauso schräg 

Aber ich geh schon seit knapp 10 Jahren nich mehr zu MCD oder BK, sondern nur noch zu richtigen Burgerläden wie den BURGERMEISTER !!! 

Man möge sich die Speisekarte angucken, total geil!

http://www.burgermeister-frankfurt.de/


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

boar wrynn du altes dreckschwein. wusste garnet, dass du alte käsebrotefutterst. du alter


Spoiler



muffdiver




oh gott... dafür komm ich in die hölle ^^


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

ich habe seanbudda + käse + sex gegooglet und google gab mir das ^^


und mit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSDsu98SoTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



verabschiede ich mich für heute 

mal schauen wer bei den 2 frauen im video nen flashback bekommt ^^


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

einmal doppelter bitte.... alden.... ich krieg den geifer. 

im westen is also doch nicht alles schlecht ^^ aber atm gehn unsere thüringer rostbratwurststäne auch noch io ^^ fette burger die satt machen inklusive











Wrynn schrieb:


> mal schauen wer bei den 2 frauen im video nen flashback bekommt ^^



warn die nicht beim international "shit on your face festival" 2. platzierte? ^^


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

dp


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

ich weiss das das bei den 2 frauen nur nutella ist aber muss irgendwie loslachen ^^

ich habe zum glück nie das video mir angeschaut weil ich wusste von dem typen aus dem ts kann nichts gutes rüberkommen ^^


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja hier gibt es einige kulinarische Highlights in Frankfurt.

Da wäre noch

Snack-Point - Best Worscht in town!

http://www.snack-point.com/

Und, natürlich zu entsprechenden Preisen, aber HAAAMMER

http://www.buffalo-steakhaus.de/


----------



## Fakebook (26. Oktober 2012)

Genau das richtige Thema hier heute abend, um mir langsam mal Gedanken über das leibliche Wohl meiner Gäste zum Geburtstag zu machen.
Wenn ich nur an den entgeisterten Blick einer Freundin letztens denke, die fast nen Rettungswagen brauchte, weil ich ihr keine Milch zum Kaffee reichen konnte...

Ich brauch ein paar neue Freunde, mit denen ich gemeinsam Körner fressen kann.


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

also best worscht in town hat laut kabel 1 magdeburg ^^
und die wurst ist der hammer. da lohnen sich die 5 euro fürs mittag/ alkoholic essen ^^. und nen steak schuppen für ähnliche preise ( teils ein paar cent weniger ) hamwer och.
wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich mit nem 2,60 netto bzw 4 euro kland steak auch schon ähnliches hinbekommen hab wie im 18 euro schuppen. 


für unsere hühnerdame kann ich zb nur http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/1316990963695/Mittelalterliche-Lutherpfanne.html
empfehlen. daran kann man sich totfressen. dauert bei der menge nur etwas, aber sau lecker


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja das gehört zum Namen das war nich meine Bewertung ^^

Aber das is so ein Ding mit so verschiedenen Schärfegraden, das geht halt wirklich ins abartige, manche Saucen werden da erst ab 18 Jahren verkauft weil die halt keine Verantwortung übernehmen wenn du dann um gehst und so 
Alles schon vorgekommen.

Er meinte mit Körnerfutter Veganerfraß, dass hat nix mit ner Hühnchen zu tun gehabt xD


Sieht irgendwie... komisch aus ^^ Was da alles drin is o.O
Nix für mich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (26. Oktober 2012)

Ne Freundin hat schon gefragt, ob es denn so ganz vegan sein müsse. Ich will mal nicht so sein und hole Milch. Aber dein Rezept ist hart (aus meiner Sicht). Hmmm, vielleicht ist Fruchtfleisch nen Kompromiss  

Ego: SIE meinte mit Körnerfutter  
Und Hühner passt schon (morgen kommt ein riesen Hühner-Comic an die frisch gestrichene Wand. Doof nur, dass es keine Radierfunktion gibt, wie auf dem Zeichenbrett)


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

ego du übersiehst da einige entscheidenden hnweise im buffed archiv ^^ körnerfresser uä haben nichts mit den geschmacklichen vorlieben tun.... späteres morgen ^^ 

das it dem schärfegrad ist mir schon klar. ich werde niemals mehr in meinem leben grad 2 probieren.... grad 3 geht noch. aber die metztgerfrischen würste ( ich kenn dne typen) sind der hammer. mit darm, ohne, rind mit, ohne. und dänische mayo.... alden leggggaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Magogan (26. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt hört man im Studium schon ernsthaft Leute sagen, dass sie etwas bei Galileo (!!!) gesehen haben (ging um Multimedia/erweiterte Realität).

Hmm, solange die nicht Physik studieren ... "Also bei Galileo habe ich gesehen, dass die Kompassnadel nach Norden zeigt, weil es dort am Nordpol riesige Eisenvorkommen gibt, die sie magisch anziehen!" (Wurde bei Galileo ernsthaft mal so gesagt ...)


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, solange die nicht Physik studieren ... "Also bei Galileo habe ich gesehen, dass die Kompassnadel nach Norden zeigt, weil es dort am Nordpol riesige Eisenvorkommen gibt, die sie magisch anziehen!" (Wurde bei Galileo ernsthaft mal so gesagt ...)



bwahahahahaha       ich hab mich gerade bepisst vor lachen. dazu braucht man keine physik, das ist allgemeinwissen.... oh herr wirf hirn vom himmel.
so ich hab mir grad 2 belegte toast mit wurst und käse in den backofen geschoben ^^
und danach geh ich pennen  toller einstand


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Jetzt hört man im Studium schon ernsthaft Leute sagen, dass sie etwas bei Galileo (!!!) gesehen haben (ging um Multimedia/erweiterte Realität).



Darauf hab ich gewartet xD Es ist schon so weit gekommen. 
Vor einer ganzen Weile schon hatte ich mit einigen Leuten eine Diskussion und wir kamen auf "Nero" (also nicht das Brennprogramm  ) und eine fragte ernsthaft, ob der denn noch lebt... Und so etwas von jemanden der Abi gemacht hat und studiert.
Da hab ich echt endgültig den Glauben an die kommende Generation verloren.


Naja ich verabscheue mich jetzt auch, also gute Nacht und so!


----------



## Magogan (26. Oktober 2012)

Also ich kenne Nero nicht, wer oder was ist das?


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

also kaiser nero an sich ist eine interessante perösnlichkeit. auch der sogenannte, auf ihn zurückgende, nerobefehl.

so gn8 folks


----------



## Magogan (26. Oktober 2012)

Nie gehört ... War nie so sehr an Geschichte interessiert ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ohES-kC-n3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja schon klar, aber wenn man halt in einer Gesprächsrunde über einen römischen Kaiser spricht liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass dieser wohl nicht mehr am Leben ist, ob man ihn jetzt kennt oder nicht ^^

MAAAAAN kann nich schlafen zum koootzen!


----------



## Saji (26. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also ich kenne Nero nicht, wer oder was ist das?



Nero, ein römischer Kaiser von 54 bis 68, wird nachgesagt er habe Rom absichtlich abbrennen lassen um es neu aufzubauen. Tatsächlich befand er sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt in seiner Heimatstadt. Auf diese "Geschichte" geht auch der Name des Brennprogramms "Nero Bruning ROM" zurück. ^^


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

weiter gehts ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Let them pics flow ...


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2012)

*Nudeln ess* 
Hallöchen  Soll ich auch Bilder dazutun? xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

Hier ist doch FFA, solange die im rahmen sind


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

gerade feuerwalze mit chuck norris und so nem schwarzen ^^

der redet den ganzen film von negerküssen und will ein boot aus marzipan sich bauen ^^


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

der film ist der burner ^^ und der schwarze ist Louis Gossett junior
Leo: "Was hat er an und warum schreit er?" Max: "Frag ihn doch selber." Leo: "Aber vorher erschieß ihn!"


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hier ist doch FFA, solange die im rahmen sind



also darf sean nicht ^^


----------



## Konov (26. Oktober 2012)

PUPS und aböönd


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hier ist doch FFA, solange die im rahmen sind



Wenn das so ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, erstmal nen Scrubs Marathon machen^^


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So, erstmal nen Scrubs Marathon machen^^



oh gott. ich kann das zeugs nicht mehr sehen... da kann ich schon mitspielen


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

die wirkt so jung


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

sean steht auf jailbait ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2012)

Hätte noch mehr von ihr


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

die schaut aus wie meine ex, nur hatte die mehr vorne.


----------



## Fakebook (26. Oktober 2012)

"Gute Vorsätze" sind doch auch nur völlig verklärte Augenwischerei. Tarnung und Pseudonym für Masochismus und Selbstgeißelung. Ich kann nichts gutes an meinem Vorsatz finden, nicht mehr im Wohnzimmer zu rauchen. Ausser, dass die Wände weiß bleiben und den Flair einer Intensivstation ausstrahlen.
Ist kalt am offenen Küchenfenster. Naja, wenigstens den Laptop mal wieder zum Einsatz gebracht.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> sean steht auf jailbait ^^



Wo sieht die denn bitte so jung aus?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

oO. also bei dem wetter isses mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht die mühe wert sich anzufracken um draussen eine zu quarzen. da bleib ich drin. ausserdem wärmt es zusätzlich die bude 


oh man die aktuelle folge von kalkofes mattscheibe rekalked war mal wieder der hammer ^^


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

beim ersten bild ^^


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

Grüezi miteinander!

Sean wo sieht die denn nicht so jung aus? PEDO-Bear lässt grüßen 

Wenn ich so vom Klischee ausgehe dürften wohl allen hier Frauen allein schon gefallen sobald sie einen Gamepad in der Hand halten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

Sahnebudder, die ist schon sehr nett


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

was ihr so an den suicidegirls findet..... tattoo is ok aber doch nicht so extrem


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> was ihr so an den suicidegirls findet..... tattoo is ok aber doch nicht so extrem



Lol, es geht viel extremer  Ich mag Tattoos und Piercings ^^ Aber diese Gamepadscheiße ist doof


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

Dooooch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

Naja genau so ist mein Typ Frau, auch wenn meine jetzige da komplett aus den Rahmen fällt, aber das ist mir egal :>

Jessica Nigri hab ich schon zu oft gepostet, aber egal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Lol, es geht viel extremer







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so ?


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Extra für dich Shikaschatz^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WTFASDlkajd wasoddjs löisdksdoifuj sdoifjsdops8ier9082wu3esljdkfsdikljd öd-k sduiofh dspiofh

Also ja... mh.


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> WTFASDlkajd wasoddjs löisdksdoifuj sdoifjsdops8ier9082wu3esljdkfsdikljd öd-k sduiofh dspiofh






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2012)

stahp and give set already! :<


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

google bildersuche ^^

wie bei allen von seans bildern ^^


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich suche ehr nach links die nicht virenverseucht sind =/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

bin immer noch fasziniert i-wie ;_;


----------



## Konov (26. Oktober 2012)

Dachte du hast ne Freundin Shiki ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hihi Shika gefällts dir?


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> bin immer noch fasziniert i-wie ;_;






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich glaub das macht er grad


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

yo, hab ich uch. nur hat die da oben halt was faszinierendes an sich... 

meine freundin ist trotzdem hübscher (nein kein pics or it didn't happen)


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2012)

Okay, serious question. Hot or not?



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> meine freundin ist trotzdem hübscher (nein kein pics or it didn't happen)


bestimmt nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (26. Oktober 2012)

Fuck, der blonden würd ich mal gern am Höschen rumspielen.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Fuck, der blonden würd ich mal gern am Höschen rumspielen.



entweder tanga oder sie hat garkeins an bei der seiten ansicht ^^

ich frage mich gerade der typ der die pornos prüft welches fsk und ob index oder nicht ob der noch sein privates sexleben geniessen kann oder abgestumpft ist ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> entweder tanga oder sie hat garkeins an bei der seiten ansicht ^^



Ich kann es euch sagen, aber nicht zeigen. Außer ihr habt Skype


----------



## Legendary (26. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich kann es euch sagen, aber nicht zeigen. Außer ihr habt Skype



*hust* 

SCHICK MIR EINE PN FUUUUUUUUUCK!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> SCHICK MIR EINE PN FUUUUUUUUUCK!



Hast schon eine^^


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

Oh man zu was der Nachtschwärmer verkommen is, nur noch Titten-Geposte.

Würdet ihr Freitag Abend mal raus gehen anstatt nur vorm Rechner zu hocken würdet ihr vielleicht mal ein paar echte zu sehen kriegen


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

ihr habt doch nen schaden....


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr Freitag Abend mal raus gehen anstatt nur vorm Rechner zu hocken würdet ihr vielleicht mal ein paar echte zu sehen kriegen



Pah, eine dreiste lüge. Frauen sind ein Mythos. Außerdem bekomme ich nächste Woche Frauenbesuch, und die hat eine verblüffende ähnlichkeit mit der Frau die ich grad gepostet habe


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

und was kostet sie die stunde?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Oh man zu was der Nachtschwärmer verkommen is, nur noch Titten-Geposte.
> 
> Würdet ihr Freitag Abend mal raus gehen anstatt nur vorm Rechner zu hocken würdet ihr vielleicht mal ein paar echte zu sehen kriegen



Was war er denn vorher ? 

Nix. Es sind ja keine nackten Weiber, sie sind alle angezogen.


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2012)

Ohja, ich geh am besten raus, wo GAR NICHTS ist ._.


----------



## win3ermute (26. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich frage mich gerade der typ der die pornos prüft welches fsk und ob index oder nicht ob der noch sein privates sexleben geniessen kann oder abgestumpft ist ^^



Pornos sind automatisch indiziert und werden nicht von der FSK geprüft.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> und was kostet sie die stunde?



Hm. Um meine Gefühle nach diesem Post auszudrücken benutze ich mal ein Lied.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6nXP2y01reM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> und was kostet sie die stunde?



HAHAHA! Bester Post des Tages! LIIIIKE <3 <3 <3


Eieiei ich spiel grad die BFG Edition von Doom 3 und hab mich so uuuultra brutal mies erschrocken! xD

Gehe nen Gang lang, mir kommen 2 Zombies entgegen und ich höre hier schon ein Geräusch hinter mir dank 7.1.
Egal, BAM BAM, dann dreh ich mich rumm und ich WUUSSTE das da einer hinter mir is, aber ich hab mich so mies erschrocken weil er schon direkt da stand und gehauen hab total geil xD
Das macht wieder so richtig Bock, auch wenn man alles schon kennt. Gerade voll aufgedreht mit nem anständigen Headset.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2012)

Ach leckt mich doch alle.


----------



## Legendary (26. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Oh man zu was der Nachtschwärmer verkommen is, nur noch Titten-Geposte.
> 
> Würdet ihr Freitag Abend mal raus gehen anstatt nur vorm Rechner zu hocken würdet ihr vielleicht mal ein paar echte zu sehen kriegen



Top, ich hab in meinem Leben glaube ich schon mehr echte Titten gesehen und angefasst als du. 


Wenn man 3 Jahre die gleichen Möpse knetet braucht man halt zumindest visuell mal bissl Abwechslung. :>


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Pornos sind automatisch indiziert und werden nicht von der FSK geprüft.




*Die Mutter, die den ganzen Tag lang Pornos schaut*


http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article109822774/Die-Mutter-die-den-ganzen-Tag-lang-Pornos-schaut.html


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ach leckt mich doch alle.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ne lieber nicht. niemand will, dass du den pöter blank ziehst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wenn man 3 *(1)* Jahre die gleichen Möpse knetet braucht man halt zumindest visuell mal bissl Abwechslung. :>



!!!!!!!!!!! /edit und sign :3

Schauen ist doch vollkommen legitim, jeder Mann, der was anderes sagt oder meint es nicht zu tun, LÜGT.


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

jo genau. gegessen wird immer zu hause


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Top, ich hab in meinem Leben glaube ich schon mehr echte Titten gesehen und angefasst als du.



Du darst die nicht einzeln zählen, sondern immer als Paar


----------



## Legendary (26. Oktober 2012)

Amen!

BTW: Sean, danke dir. Hab mittlerweile selbst die Pics gefunden. Wenn man weiß wie man Google bedient gehts ja. 

Edit: Keine Angst Ego, ich hatte keine Tschernobyl 3-fach Titte und auch nix anderes, waren immer zwei und ich zähl die als Paar.  Das waren dann immer noch mehr.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

Aber nicht Rechtsklick - Grafik speichern unter - ... Legendary ...


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aber nicht Rechtsklick - Liken - ... Legendary ...



fixd


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Edit: Keine Angst Ego, ich hatte keine Tschernobyl 3-fach Titte und auch nix anderes, waren immer zwei und ich zähl die als Paar.  Das waren dann immer noch mehr.



Ich bin 7 Monate älter, also VOLLKOMMEN UNMÖGLICH 


Und Männertitten zählen auch nicht!


----------



## Legendary (26. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aber nicht Rechtsklick - Grafik speichern unter - ... Legendary ...



ICH doch nicht!!


----------



## Konov (26. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!!! /edit und sign :3
> 
> Schauen ist doch vollkommen legitim, jeder Mann, der was anderes sagt oder meint es nicht zu tun, LÜGT.



Bis man zu dem Punkt im Leben kommt, wo man feststellt, dass Titten nich alles sind 

Gute nacht Ladies


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Bis man zu dem Punkt im Leben kommt, wo man feststellt, dass Titten nich alles sind
> 
> Gute nacht Ladies



wise words from konov...

gute nachti


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2012)

Natürlich sind Titten nicht alles, aber sie sind ein netter Bonus


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/0fd48fb0ee/she-got-titties


----------



## Legendary (26. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Bis man zu dem Punkt im Leben kommt, wo man feststellt, dass Titten nich alles sind
> 
> Gute nacht Ladies



Stimmt, eigentlich steh ich auf nen richtigen geilen saftigen Apfelknackarsch...alter da könnte ich sofort drin versinken.


----------



## H2OTest (26. Oktober 2012)

Tzz Perfekt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/8b0d30adbf/fuck-her-gently

gerade noch gefunden ^^

klassiker von jack black ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jj7Clb4ChKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wenn schon denn schon, The D <3


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8HE9OQ4FnkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



auch genial ^^


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y86F5XvsHls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2012)

*Knurr* Mein Worg hat Hunger.


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-4agGFEoc6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MEEP MEEP OF THE MEEEP! MEEP MEEP OF THE MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!


----------



## Edou (26. Oktober 2012)

FEAR OF THE DAAAAAAAAARK.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hLCw3HaPGRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




I got the nanananananana moves like batman....wtf xD


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

womit wir wieder bei brüsten sind ^^


----------



## Edou (26. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> womit wir wieder bei brüsten sind ^^



Ungewollt, aber ja. Und damit flieg ich nun weg..*flies away*


----------



## ego1899 (27. Oktober 2012)

Tja, ein ewiger Teufelskreis halt! Muss am Altersdurchschnitt hier liegen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QDlQm5jFL50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (27. Oktober 2012)

so der jung geht dann mal pennen. muss um 6 raus.....


----------



## ego1899 (27. Oktober 2012)

Samstags? Ätzend... Nacht!

Apropos Samstag. Wie ich das Sams HASSE! Ich musste mir das glücklicherweise noch nie ansehen, anhören oder was es auch immer gibt, aber wenn ich allein das Cover sehe wenn irgendwo was davon hochgeladen wird, dann macht mich das schon total aggressiv unglaublich...


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2012)

Noch Wach, Kinder?

Und haste verdient Aun.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Oktober 2012)

Ja das Sams hat sicher viele Kinder aggressiv gemacht. Paul Maar hat bestimmt für die JVA gearbeitet, die damals eine existenzbedrohende Flaute bei den gewaltbereiten Kindern verzeichneten.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Oktober 2012)

Selbstverständlich! Grad am essen kochen und überlegen ob ich weiter zock oder mir irgendnen Kram angucke... Beides irgendwie nicht wirklich befriedigend...

Also um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: LAAAANGWEEEIIILIIIG


Bloody als Kind hätte es mich wahrscheinlich nur total verstört


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Oktober 2012)

Als Kind fand ich die Story eigentlich ganz okay, aber das Artwork war halt doof. Insbesondere von den Filmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wtf


----------



## ego1899 (27. Oktober 2012)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHRRRRRGGGHHHHH

WAAAARUUUUM Bloody?! WARUUUUUM?!?!?!

In meiner Kindheit gab es das zum Glück noch nich...


Jetzt muss ich erstmal meine Nerven beruhigen mit: CHILLIIII !!!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Oktober 2012)

google "Das Sams" und guck bei Bilder, dann zerlegst du deine Bude schneller als dir lieb ist. gg


----------



## ego1899 (27. Oktober 2012)

Das Wort "Sams" ist in meinem Jugendschutzfilter, damit sowas nicht passiert 


Sean was los? Erst fragen und jetzt so still? Achso keiner von deinen Lieblingslovern da, verstehe


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Sean was los? Erst fragen und jetzt so still? Achso keiner von deinen Lieblingslovern da, verstehe



Was soll ich denn schreiben?
Aun kann in der Hölle schmoren, das schreib ich gern


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mFF2n-Vk0Qs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aun kann in der Hölle schmoren, das schreib ich gern




http://www.menshealt...atung.84408.htm


----------



## ego1899 (27. Oktober 2012)

Tja Wrynn, bei Sachen die ich erst anklicken muss damit sie abgespielt werde funktioniert das halt nich so gut 

Und der Play-Button ist genau vor dieser widerlichen Hackfresse auf den Startbild hehe


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2012)

wir könnten alle das sams in die signatur oder avatar nehmen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> http://www.menshealt...atung.84408.htm



Kapier ich nicht.


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2012)

damit du und aun weiterhin zusammen ein paar sein könnt


----------



## ego1899 (27. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt im Ernst: Irgendwo hört der Spaß auf!

Dann boykottiere ich Buffed bis ich einen Weg gefunden habe genau diese Grafiken ausblenden zu können


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2012)

bin mal off baba nur noch 90 seiten dann haben wir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0zxxM9EYQzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


keep cool =D



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> damit du und aun weiterhin zusammen ein paar sein könnt



Ich geb dir gleich mal nen Paar. Undzwar mit meinem Schwert zwischen die Rippen.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Oktober 2012)

Haha is das echt mit dem Zeitungsartikel? Nice! xD xD xD

Die Russen...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Oktober 2012)

Jo scheinbar schon. Link

Bin grad bei reddit und hab meanwhile in russia eingegeben. geht ab. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2012)

Ist das auf dem ersten Bild ganz vorn eine Wehrmachtsuniform?


----------



## ego1899 (27. Oktober 2012)

Da haste noch mehr Material ^^

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/we-love-russia-4


So bin raus, schon wieder 3 Uhr man man man


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Oktober 2012)

Sieht son bisschen so aus, jo. Is in Russland wohl nur n normaler Mantel. ^^´´




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Sieht son bisschen so aus, jo. Is in Russland wohl nur n normaler Mantel. ^^´´



Ne, das issn Wehrmachts Ledermantel. Glaub mir ich erkenn sowas.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Oktober 2012)

Joa fast, Gestapo um genau zu sein...


----------



## H2OTest (27. Oktober 2012)

letzter


----------



## Aun (27. Oktober 2012)

samstag abend bei buffed ^^
nichts los, selbst die mods pennen


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sMmrxKchzQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Execute Order 66"


----------



## Aun (27. Oktober 2012)

oh yeah! bei der szene bekomme ich gänsehaut

sean soll ich dir mal einbeklopptes absolut nsfw vid schicken?


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2012)

pimmelpirat!

schade das ich den link hier nicht posten kann


----------



## Fakebook (28. Oktober 2012)

Die spontanen Partys sind doch die besten. Gut amüsiert in den 40sten gerutscht.
Alkoholverbrauch überschaubar, da mehrere Autofahrer anwesend waren; kein Stress mit Nachbarn, da wegen teils gehörloser Gäste überwiegend geräuscharm gebärdet wurde; und mangels Chips auch keine Krümel


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Die spontanen Partys sind doch die besten. Gut amüsiert in den 40sten gerutscht.
> Alkoholverbrauch überschaubar, da mehrere Autofahrer anwesend waren; kein Stress mit Nachbarn, da wegen teils gehörloser Gäste überwiegend geräuscharm gebärdet wurde; und mangels Chips auch keine Krümel



Das klingt doch nach einem erfolgreichen Abend! 

Bin mal schlafen jetzt um 4 Uhr..moment 3...4?...3.


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

JA!!! Nur 11 Stunden hat es gedauert bis ich mein Video endlich fertig gerendert habe xD

Jetzt nur nochmal 11 Stunden hochladen ... 

Hoffentlich hat sich der Aufwand gelohnt ...

Hmm, kommt heute was Gutes im Fernsehen?


----------



## Wynn (28. Oktober 2012)

9gag wird immer eigenartiger 

heute das hier gefunden ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Flyan cat?


----------



## Fakebook (28. Oktober 2012)

Moin Jungs! *Die alte Dame kommt hereinspaziert - ein Rollator verleiht Sicherheit und Selbstbewusstsein*


----------



## Aun (28. Oktober 2012)

noch alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## Ogil (28. Oktober 2012)

Du siehst das falsch. Fuer die Kids hier bist Du nicht die alte Dame sondern die MILF ausm Nachtschwaermer 

Ach ja - alles Gute zum 40sten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2012)

Habby böööööörthday


----------



## Aun (28. Oktober 2012)

lol ogil. made my day


----------



## H2OTest (28. Oktober 2012)

festplatte zu klein


----------



## Aun (28. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> festplatte zu klein



nächste woche 3 tb für 115 beim mm


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Oktober 2012)

Hoihoi


----------



## H2OTest (28. Oktober 2012)

ne werde gleich mal meine externe probieren


----------



## Fakebook (28. Oktober 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Fuer die Kids hier bist Du nicht die alte Dame sondern die MILF ausm Nachtschwaermer
> 
> Ach ja - alles Gute zum 40sten



MILF... naja. Ich glaube, hier wird eher ein anderer Frauentyp bevorzugt   

Danke für die Glückwünsche! Und dann auch noch ein 25-Stunden-Geburtstag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> MILF... naja. Ich glaube, hier wird eher ein anderer Frauentyp bevorzugt
> 
> Danke für die Glückwünsche! Und dann auch noch ein 25-Stunden-Geburtstag.



Hm? Oh, alles gute Nachträglich, ich bin immer zu spät >.<

Ich hab 5 Minuten gebraucht um zu checken dass die Hühner eine 40 Bilden xD


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2012)

nabend


----------



## Fakebook (28. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hm? Oh, alles gute Nachträglich, ich bin immer zu spät >.<
> 
> Ich hab 5 Minuten gebraucht um zu checken dass die Hühner eine 40 Bilden xD



Knapp zwei Stunden hab ich ja noch, also biste nicht zu spät.
Ja, eigentlich wollte ich 40 Hühner malen, hatte aber nach 20 keine Lust mehr. Zahl '40' improvisiert.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2012)

Auch von mir alles gute


----------



## Konov (28. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Die spontanen Partys sind doch die besten. Gut amüsiert in den 40sten gerutscht.
> Alkoholverbrauch überschaubar, da mehrere Autofahrer anwesend waren; kein Stress mit Nachbarn, da wegen teils gehörloser Gäste überwiegend geräuscharm gebärdet wurde; und mangels Chips auch keine Krümel



Alles gute nachträglich


----------



## Wynn (28. Oktober 2012)

alles gute nachträglich 

und das hühnerbild an der wand fertig geworden ?


----------



## Reflox (28. Oktober 2012)

Happy Birthday Salati :3


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Happy Birthday ^^


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WNNdJKMjLN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (28. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> und das hühnerbild an der wand fertig geworden ?



Ne, hab mich zeitlich verkalkuliert. Eine Umfrage vor Ort ergab auch, dass ich es vielleicht erstmal mit einem entfernbaren Wandtattoo versuchen solle. Ich hab es als Feedback zu meinen Malkünsten verstanden - tangiert mich aber nicht mal ansatzweise - mein Chicky muss so kacke aussehen, sonst wärs kein Chicky.
Hmmmm, selber machen - kostet nix, ist aber auch nicht korregierbar, Wandtattoo in der gewünschten Größe nach eigener Vorlage - 80 Euro.


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2012)

Ans sprayen gedacht? Ist halt ein Aufwand, wegen einer so grossen Schablone etc.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Oktober 2012)

Aaaaalter das is ja so fucking kalt draußen!

Die Uhr hat sich übrigens noch nicht umgestellt, oder geht das nicht automatisch?


----------



## ego1899 (29. Oktober 2012)

--> FIRST <--

Laaaaaangweilig!

Jemand schon Stolen gesehen? Kann man sich den angucken?


----------



## Noxiel (29. Oktober 2012)

Treffen sich zwei Rosinen. Eine hat einen Helm auf und eine Spitzhacke dabei. Fragt die Rosine, die mit dem Helm: "Warum hast du denn einen Helm auf?". Antwortet die Rosine mit einem Seufzen: "Hachje, ich muß später noch in den Stollen, weißt du."

Ba dumm ts!


----------



## Aun (29. Oktober 2012)

also stolen lohnt sich überhaupt nicht. eine schande, dass ich dafür ins kino gegangen bin..... cage kann so gute rollen spielen, aber der ganze film ist hirnrissig und flach, da war selbst ghost rider 2 besser. und der war schlecht


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Oktober 2012)

Immer diese Doppelposter.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fvDQy53eldY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



danke olli


----------



## Noxiel (29. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie verkommt der Nachtschwärmer mehr und mehr zu einer puren Aneinanderreihung von Youtube-Links zu irgendwelchen Musikern mit ihren Songs. Öde!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Oktober 2012)

Wir hatten auf der letzten Seite einen Link. Wo ist das Problem ? 

Normalerweise reihen sich hier andere Dinge aneinander....


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EAicZylFzdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (29. Oktober 2012)

brothers in arms! we need more beewbz´n´asses to amuse our leader noxiel while his struggle though his sickness!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Oktober 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Irgendwie verkommt der Nachtschwärmer mehr und mehr zu einer puren Aneinanderreihung von Youtube-Links zu irgendwelchen Musikern mit ihren Songs. Öde!



Hab ich letztens auch bemängelt, sehe ich genauso.

Irgendwelche Songs die ich mir eh nie anhöre und blutjunge Cosplay-Gören oder andere Tanten... 





Aun schrieb:


> also stolen lohnt sich überhaupt nicht. eine schande, dass ich dafür ins kino gegangen bin..... cage kann so gute rollen spielen, aber der ganze film ist hirnrissig und flach, da war selbst ghost rider 2 besser. und der war schlecht



Waaaas? Noch schlechter als Ghostrider 2? Den hab ich nur so halb gesehen und fand ihn schon unterirdisch schlecht...

Naja ok wenn man halt auch ins Kino geht selbst schuld 

Mach ich ja nich. Ich denke ich werd ihn mir dann mal antun, hab nämlich alles andere auch schon gesehen...


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Oktober 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Irgendwie verkommt der Nachtschwärmer mehr und mehr zu einer puren Aneinanderreihung von Youtube-Links zu irgendwelchen Musikern mit ihren Songs. Öde!



Wir können ja mit unserer Konversation den Nachtschwärmer bereichern


----------



## Aun (29. Oktober 2012)

ja sry. meine herzallerliebste steht auf den typen...... da muss man kuschen wenn man was vom kuchen haben will..... aber sowas erweitert den horizont


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Oktober 2012)

Mädels, ihr stellt euch aber auch an.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Oktober 2012)

Die Konversation ist nicht jugendfrei Sean. Ist ein bissi doof als Mod den Forenregeln zuwider zu handeln. Will den ZAMperator nicht erzürnen.


----------



## Aun (29. Oktober 2012)

psst zam schläft niemand würde eine stille revolution mitbekommen ^^ ( gleiche schichten vorrausgesetzt)


----------



## Noxiel (29. Oktober 2012)

Revolutionen enden meistens an einer Backsteinwand mit Augenbinde, Zigarette und schlechten Ideen für die letzten Worte. Lass ma' sein. Das ist eine tickende 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2012)

I see, da hat sich jemand mein gif angeeignet


----------



## Magogan (29. Oktober 2012)

Toll, jetzt habe ich eine Fliege getötet, die auf der Leinwand saß, wie bekomme ich jetzt den Fleck weg?


----------



## Aun (29. Oktober 2012)

sweet! woher kenn ich die nur.
ehm nö. richtig ausgefrührt endet man nich wie henning von trescow an der mauer ^^ schaun dir hugo châvez an ^^


----------



## Noxiel (29. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> I see, da hat sich jemand mein gif angeeignet






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Toll, jetzt habe ich eine Fliege getötet, die auf der Leinwand saß, wie bekomme ich jetzt den Fleck weg?



Na einfach ausschneiden... 


Nein, dieser Fleck wird dort auf ewig bleiben und dich an deine Greueltat erinnern!


----------



## Magogan (29. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Na einfach ausschneiden...
> 
> 
> Nein, dieser Fleck wird dort auf ewig bleiben und dich an deine Greueltat erinnern!


Ne, jetzt im Ernst, was kann man dagegen machen?


----------



## Wynn (29. Oktober 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Konversation ist nicht jugendfrei



Der Bienenjunge, nennen wir ihn Willi, fliegt auf ein Blumenmädchen seiner Wahl, lässt seine gelb-schwarz gestreifte Hose fallen und es geht los, das Bestäuben......
Dabei kommt ihm natürlich entgegen, dass das Blumenmädchen nur ganz schlecht fliehen kann, aber eigentlich will sie das ja auch überhaupt nicht. Schließlich hat sie sich ja extra in einen leuchtenden und bunten Fummel geschmissen und kräftig Parfüm aufgetragen. Und warum das Ganze, nur um den armen, kleinen Willen zu betören, hat ja schließlich auch geklappt, sie hat Willi rumbekommen.
Willi fährt nun mit seinem entblößten äußeren Geschlechtsmerkmal in eine Spalte der Blumendame worauf beide die Augen kräftig verdrehen................
Beide verdrehen die Augen immer mehr, denn Willi steht kurz vor dem Vollzug, er hat ein Gefühl, als ob er niesen müsste, nur eben am Stachel. Blümchen hyperventiliert und schreit abwechselnd "Nein!" und "Mein Gott!",..... 
Blümchen stöhnt also wie angestochen, der Bienenjunge arbeitet angestrengt (er ist bienenfleißig), seine stoßartigen Bewegungen werden immer hektischer, der Schweiß rinnt ihm von den Fühlern, er steht kurz vor der Explosion und da geschieht es, ihm geht einer ab. 
Er klettert von der Blume, lässt sich den Halm herabgleiten (den von der Blume), fragt noch schnell: "Wie war ich??" und schläft ein. Jedenfalls war er erfolgreich, denn nach 9 Monaten wachsen überall kleine, zarte Gänseblümchen. Der Bienenjunge fliegt noch immer durch die Gegend und wenn es ihm so ist, dann poppt er ein Löwenmaul, vögelt eine Nelke oder kachelt mit einer Lilie......


----------



## iShock (29. Oktober 2012)

weiß drüber malen.... duuuh


----------



## Aun (29. Oktober 2012)

fensterreiniger ist bei allem dein freund . tuch+gute menge an reiniger sollte bei allem helfen.
funzt zb auch wenn dir einer nach ner fete auf den teppich gereiert hat.


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2012)

abönd


----------



## ego1899 (29. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ne, jetzt im Ernst, was kann man dagegen machen?



Naja der wird doch irgendwie wieder weggehen...

Bin da jetzt kein Fachmann, aber wenn man es nicht genau weiß sollte man auf irgendwelche Putzmittel oder generell chemische Reiniger verzichten. 
Glaube jetzt allerdings nicht das die Dinger so empfindlich sind. Is ja schließlich doch nur ne Leinwand...
Mein Tipp wär jetzt ein feuchter Lappen, aber ich denke mal das hast du schon probiert ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde dann mal ins Bett watscheln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kowalski: Schlafanalyse!


----------



## Olliruh (29. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=16fkSG5UwsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Oktober 2012)

weniger youtube links olli! schäm dich = D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spam besser gifs 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (29. Oktober 2012)

Hab's jetzt mal mit Wasser und Spülmittel probiert ... Die Oberfläche ist sehr rau 

Ein bisschen Wasser rauf und einweichen lassen ist auch sehr schwierig, da die Leinwand ja senkrecht hängt, da fließt das Wasser einfach ab -.-

Achja, und jetzt noch eine gute Nachricht für meinen Stromanbieter: PC läuft die zweite Nacht in Folge durch, um Videos hochzuladen ...


----------



## Aun (29. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab's jetzt mal mit Wasser und Spülmittel probiert ... Die Oberfläche ist sehr rau
> 
> Ein bisschen Wasser rauf und einweichen lassen ist auch sehr schwierig, da die Leinwand ja senkrecht hängt, da fließt das Wasser einfach ab -.-
> 
> Achja, und jetzt noch eine gute Nachricht für meinen Stromanbieter: PC läuft die zweite Nacht in Folge durch, um Videos hochzuladen ...





BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> weniger youtube links olli! schäm dich !


genau olii schäm dich! 

pfoten weg vom spüli! scheiss idee. 
probier erstmal den fensterreiniger aus. es klingt bekloppt, funzt aber super. mit dem zeug bekommst so ziemlich alle flecken wech. *trustmei´mansaufingstudent*


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2012)

[dailymotion]xdtusv_aqua-cartoon-heroes_music[/dailymotion]

genau gibt ja noch dailysmotion und myvideo

[myvideo]7641412/Shakira_Gypsy[/myvideo]


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2012)

wtf??? beantrage offizielle entfernung von wrynn   
kollege wenn dann schon :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jJbnT018vgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hell YEAH!


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2012)

das ist aber youtube 

und aqua ist cool - euro pop ^^


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2012)

wayne interessiert denn bitte my(privateporn)video? ^^ genauso schlimm. nur find ich oberfläche und bedienung total scheisse 
und aqua find ich echt sch...


aqua ist in meinen augen so ziemlich die letze krätze, wo man haben kann ^^ aber geschmack eben ne ? ^^
dann hol doch eher fritz love my t*ts  von erotic


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2012)

verwechselt du jetzt myvideo mit anderen portal ?

schau da meist nur musikvideos die bei youtube gema gesperrt sind ^^

[dailymotion]xt9d2_pink-get-the-party-started_music[/dailymotion]

gott war ich da noch jung und voller hoffnung und ohne zynismus als das lied auf viva lief und als auf viva sogar noch musik lief ^^




Aun schrieb:


> dann hol doch eher fritz love my t*ts  von erotic



[dailymotion]xixgm6_e-rotic-billy-jive-with-willy-s-wife_music[/dailymotion]


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2012)

wie gema sperre? kenn ich zb bei yt nicht ^^^gewusst wie


----------



## LastToKnow (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich frag mich grad ob ich müde werden soll!?
Frau und Baby pennen schon, nur ich bin knall wach. -.-


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2012)

Das folgende Video könnte anstößige oder unpassende Inhalte zeigen





Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0FjQ0wkcZpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.










Spoiler



[dailymotion]x83im_tenacious-d-fuck-her-gently-video_fun[/dailymotion]


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2012)

@ wrynn, mehr geht nich  der hammer, es knüppelt es knallt,....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yssvRhgJTSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



na ein glück kenn ich zu diesem lied bösere gifs/vids   

btw das loblieb von vor einigen posts galt dem "hoff"


----------



## ego1899 (30. Oktober 2012)

Also Aun, ich gebe zu das Stolen alles andere als ein Highlight ist, aber soooo schlecht war er jetzt ja auch nicht.
Also ich finde nach wie vor ist Ghostrider 2 Cage´s Karrieretiefpunkt...

Aber gegen Ende wurde er schon ein wenig dämlich und stellenweise unlogisch.... Naaaaja...


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eTYcOQnJaSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hoffe immer noch auf einen dritten teil ^^


fu ich wollte seit 42 minuten schon wieder off ^^


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2012)

ich glaub, du bist nicht der einzige bekloppte, der auf einen 3. teil hofft ^^ ich liebe die beiden teile.
neeeeee ego, war auch nicht persönlich gemeint. jeder hat seine vorlieben usw


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2012)

*Die beiden zeitreisenden Rock'n'Roller Bill und Ted kommen ein drittes Mal auf die große Leinwand. Nachdem das Drehbuch fertiggestellt und mit Dean Parisot ein Regisseur gefunden worden ist, verrät Keanu Reeves nun ein paar Einzelheiten zu dem neuen Abenteuer, das im dritten Film der "Bill & Ted"-Reihe auf die musizierenden Freunde wartet: Die beiden Chaoten sehen auf jeden Fall doppelt, denn sie werden gleich mehreren zukünftigen Ichs begegnen.* 

  Auf die mittlerweile gealterten Jugendfreunde Bill S. Preston (Alex Winter) und Ted Theodore Logan (Keanu Reeves) lastet eine schwere Bürde: Sie müssen den besten Song der Welt schreiben, der diese sogar retten soll. Das wissen sie seit "Bill & Ted's verrückte Reise durch die Zeit". Und eben dieser Druck, diese große Verantwortung macht den beiden Freunden so langsam, aber sicher zu schaffen. Das verriet Reeves nun im Interview mit _GQ _über den dritten Teil der Kultreihe. Weiterhin ergänzte er: "Sie haben es noch nicht getan. Also fragt jeder: 'Wo bleibt der Song?'" Die Jungs haben einfach ihren Rock verloren und driften ins Esoterische ab, so Reeves. 

Und was könnte helfen, wenn scheinbar unlösbare Probleme einem Steine in den Weg legen. Eben: Die beiden reisen wieder durch die Zeit. "Wir gehen also auf Expedition, reisen in die Zukunft, um herauszufinden, ob wir das Lied nun geschrieben haben. Und eines unserer zukünftigen Ichs will es uns nicht verraten, ein anderes gibt uns die Schuld für ihr Leben, weil wir den Song nicht geschrieben haben und sie deswegen ein schreckliches Leben führen müssen." Das sind ja wenig erbauliche Aussichten für Bill und Ted, doch es trifft sie noch schlimmer: Laut Reeves stecken sie in einer Zukunftsversion hinter Gittern; in einer anderen seien sie in einem Highway-Motel und werden von ihren späteren Ichs gehasst.

Da scheinen die beiden Chaoten ja eine ganz schön lange Reise vor sich zu haben - wie das ganze endet, sehen wir dann erst, wenn "Bill & Ted 3" in die Kinos kommt. Ein Termin steht allerdings noch nicht fest. Auch der Drehbeginn ist noch nicht bekannt, mit Dean Parisot ("Galaxy Quest") als Regisseur und dem fertigen Drehbuch sollte es aber nicht mehr allzu lange dauern, bis die zweite Fortsetzung der Kultreihe in die nächste Phase der Produktion geht.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IS7xWSU7A_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2012)

What the Hell?..... das isn witz oder?


----------



## ego1899 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich nich!

Dann geh doch


----------



## LastToKnow (30. Oktober 2012)

The Rock mitn Cage ist aber Geil!


----------



## ego1899 (30. Oktober 2012)

Waaaas? Bill & Ted ein neuer Teil?! Loool xD Ich freu mich ja auf das Remake von Evil Dead nächstes Jahr


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2012)

und hiermit verabschiede ich mich 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xoLE8_2-I3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2012)

unser kollege hat uns nur verarscht.... das war das ende von btvrdz 2. aber teil 3 würd ich sofort anschaun......


----------



## LastToKnow (30. Oktober 2012)

LOL


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2012)

ich fand das video einfach nur passend 

drehbuch und regisseur ist da und keanu reeves auch nur drehstart noch nicht aber finanzierung dürfte es nicht scheitern ^^


----------



## ego1899 (30. Oktober 2012)

Hätte mich jetzt auch sehr überrascht, ich glaube K. Reeves hat mit diesem dunklen Kapitel seiner Karriere bereits vor langem abgeschlossen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastToKnow (30. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt fast keine guten neuen filme mehr


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2012)

es gibt genug gute filme immer noch nur darf man nicht zuviel anspruch haben 

es gibt immer noch perlen wie 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r-zKEzuttZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xOa9cRa04Z8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOHghfrww8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



man muss nur schauen ^^


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2012)

gibts schon noch. aber da bbin ich heute mit dem abschied expendables 1 raus


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2012)

ich mein bill und ted 1 und 2 wurden damals auch verissen und jetzt 20 jahre später sind sie kult ^^


----------



## Fakebook (30. Oktober 2012)

Am Time Square in New York scheint alles noch so völlig normal im Livestream und im TV Bilder von kniehohen Überschwemmungen.
Time Square HD-Stream

Mal abgesehen vom Sturm bekomme ich grad Lust, mal wieder nach NY zu fliegen. Ist 20 Jahre her, damals noch auf dem WTC rumspaziert.


----------



## xynlovesit (30. Oktober 2012)

Das ist auch nur ein tropischer Sturm, kein Hurrikan. Die New Yorkers kennen das halt nicht wie wir in Florida


----------



## ego1899 (30. Oktober 2012)

Wie muss man sich das denn vorstellen was da so im Anmarsch ist? Also wenn man hier so manches hört, dann könnte man meinen die erwarten ein zweites New Orleans...


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fqiHsIaNxI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tod Tod Grausamer Tod Leiden Schmerzen Blut! Blut, Blut, Bluuuuut!! Tod! Tod!


----------



## mookuh (30. Oktober 2012)

abend


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Am Time Square in New York scheint alles noch so völlig normal im Livestream und im TV Bilder von kniehohen Überschwemmungen.
> Time Square HD-Stream
> 
> Mal abgesehen vom Sturm bekomme ich grad Lust, mal wieder nach NY zu fliegen. Ist 20 Jahre her, damals noch auf dem WTC rumspaziert.



Willkommen im Club, war auch aufm WTC oben drauf 

Guten Abend!


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2012)

So meine kleinen. Jetzt alle bitte in eine Reihe. *Gummihandschuhe anzieh und fletschen lass*
Nacheinander Bücken und Husten bitte!


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2012)

mookuh schrieb:


> abend



Es ist moo! yeey moo!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So meine kleinen. Jetzt alle bitte in eine Reihe. *Gummihandschuhe anzieh und fletschen lass*
> Nacheinander Bücken und Husten bitte!



Bücken nicht, aber Husten musste ich auch schon damals bei der Musterung, also come at me brah


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bücken nicht, aber Husten musste ich auch schon damals bei der Musterung, also come at me brah



Husten selbst ist ja nicht schlimm, aber die Kombi schon xD

Ich bin von der Musterung davongekommen


----------



## Noxiel (30. Oktober 2012)

Ein Geistlicher und ein australischer Schafhirte treten bei einem Quiz gegeneinander an. Nach Ablauf der regulären Fragerunde steht es unentschieden, und der Moderator der Sendung stellt die Stichfrage, die da lautet: Schaffen Sie es, innerhalb von 5 Minuten einen Vers auf das Wort "Timbuktu" zu reimen? Die beiden Kandidaten ziehen sich zurück. Nach 5 Minuten tritt der Geistliche vor das Publikum und stellt sein Werk vor: 

 "I was a father all my life, 
 I had no children, had no wife, 
 I read the bible through and through 
 on my way to Timbuktu..." 

 Das Publikum ist begeistert und wähnt den Kirchenmann bereits als den sicheren Sieger. Doch da tritt der australische Schafhirte vor und dichtet: 

 "When Tim and I to Brisbane went,
 we met three ladies cheap to rent.
 They were three and we were two,
 so I booked one and Tim booked two..."







Bwahaha haha haha


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So meine kleinen. Jetzt alle bitte in eine Reihe. *Gummihandschuhe anzieh und fletschen lass*
> Nacheinander Bücken und Husten bitte!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YnF3SP3vLd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind doch alles...
haltlose Anschuldigungen...
Ich habe diese Frau...
Nicht mit Zigarren...
Demokratie!


----------



## ego1899 (30. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin von der Musterung davongekommen



Ein Kumpel hat es ziemlich leicht gehabt. Er meinte nur "Gebt mir nur ein Gewehr in die Hand, ich schieß sie euch alle ab!", da haben sie ihn ausgemustert xD
Das lustige daran ist eigentlich das er es gar nicht darauf angelegt hatte


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel hat es ziemlich leicht gehabt. Er meinte nur "Gebt mir nur ein Gewehr in die Hand, ich schieß sie euch alle ab!", da haben sie ihn ausgemustert xD
> Das lustige daran ist eigentlich das er es gar nicht darauf angelegt hatte



T5 - Ich werd' kein Zivi, ich bekomm' einen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo schöne Frau.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2012)

Wusste ich doch das ich wen damit anlocken kann xD


----------



## Noxiel (30. Oktober 2012)

Kein Arsch, kein Tittchen, genau wie bei Schneewittchen.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kein Arsch, kein Tittchen, genau wie bei Schneewittchen.



Willste was anderes haben?^^


----------



## Noxiel (30. Oktober 2012)

Was ich will steht leider nicht zur Debatte. >_>


----------



## ego1899 (30. Oktober 2012)

Boah fangt blß nicht an die ganze Zeit Weiber zu posten..

Sean, wie bekommt man denn T5 hin? xD


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Sean wie bekommt man denn T5 hin? ^^



Keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2012)

Die hat ja ne Hackfresse, da ist die Fratze eines Esels ja schöner


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Oktober 2012)

> Tod Tod Grausamer Tod Leiden Schmerzen Blut! Blut, Blut, Bluuuuut!! Tod! Tod!



ahahahaha made my day =D


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die hat ja ne Hackfresse, da ist die Fratze eines Esels ja schöner



Willste was hübscheres?


----------



## ego1899 (30. Oktober 2012)

NEEEEIIIIN !!!

Außer es sind Fotos von dir...


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Außer es sind Fotos von dir...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Oktober 2012)

Och Mädels so kann das nicht weitergehen ...


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eXUv80cL_zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



allerbeste D


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2012)

Ihr freaks, gute Nacht


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



30cm...was zuviel ist ist zuviel.


----------



## Fakebook (31. Oktober 2012)

Nacht auf der Couch vor mir. Bett wegen Renovierungsarbeiten zerlegt, Matratze hat nirgendwo so recht Platz und liegt 'bondaged" im Wohnzimmer rum. Entweder ich trink jetzt das Sixpack leer, schluck überlagerte Codein-Tropfen vom vorletzten Husten, guck Maischberger oder höre weiter Radio Eins ... irgendwie muss ich es schaffen, auf dieser Couch einzuschlafen.

Ist nicht so, dass sie unbequem wäre. Ich behaupte gar, es ist die bequemste, auf der ich je saß. Aber mit 1,60 zu kurz.


----------



## Aun (31. Oktober 2012)

meine liebe. du bist einfach nur zu lang ^^ fötusstellung und ein 1,60er bett passt eim 2 meter mensch ^^
so vorzeitig zurück von der party. geldbörse weg. sauberer abschluss. da freuen sich am do die ämter.... blöde wichser


----------



## Fakebook (31. Oktober 2012)

Ohh, mein aufrichtiges 'Boah-geht-gar-nicht' zur fehlenden Geldbörse! Mir ist zum Glück erst einmal was wichtiges abhanden gekommen. Vor 27 Jahren der Schlüssel. Jemand aus der Schach-AG hatte meinen Parka mitsamt Schlüssel übergestreift und ist losgezogen   
Sahen ja alle gleich aus.

Ja, in der Fötusstellung gehts. Habe bedingt durch Besuch schon einige Male so geschlafen. Heute passte der Pegel aber einfach nicht. Ich arbeite darauf hin. Mit meinen 1,72 passt das.


----------



## ego1899 (31. Oktober 2012)

Lol ich hab gerade ein geiles Streitgespräch. Wie kann man nur so dämlich und naiv sein?!

Mago hat vorhin erwähnt das heute "Gedenktag für die Opfer politischer Gewalt" in Russland ist und ich habe anderswo ein Bild gepostet in dem ein Aufstand niedergeschlagen wird mit eben genau dieser Überschrift und daraus ist folgendes entstanden xD





> *Andere Person:* Nix gegen russen ja..
> 
> *EgO:* Is ja nix gegen Russen, aber die politischen Zustände die dort herrschen sind ja nich unbedenklich ^^
> 
> ...


----------



## Aun (31. Oktober 2012)

naja ich hab mir grad einen hinter die binde gekippt.madame zum trösten gibts ja net mehr....

1,72 geht doch noch. ich krieg mit meinen 1.86 in jedem normalen bett kriegszustände ^^ hach schlüssel verloren wäre wohl noch der jackpot des abends gewesen  selbst den bullen ha man die laune heute abend angemerkt


gn8 folks! ich geh "pennen"


----------



## Saji (31. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Lol ich hab gerade ein geiles Streitgespräch. Wie kann man nur so dämlich und naiv sein?!
> 
> Mago hat vorhin erwähnt das heute "Gedenktag für die Opfer politischer Gewalt" in Russland ist und ich habe anderswo ein Bild gepostet in dem ein Aufstand niedergeschlagen wird mit eben genau dieser Überschrift und daraus ist folgendes entstanden xD



Hmhm... *schmunzel* Sagt einfach alles.


----------



## Fakebook (31. Oktober 2012)

Unterhaltsames Gespräche. Totschlagargument für alles und jeden: "Die menschen akzeptieren ihr leben so wie es ist.."
'Sind alle so glücklich, weil sie es nicht anders kennen'... wir würden heute noch Hexen verbrennen und an der Pest verrecken.


----------



## ego1899 (31. Oktober 2012)

Boah das ging ja eben noch weiter, aber ich hab jetzt einfach abgeblockt das is mir zu doof. Das tut ja schon fast weh diese Dummheit...

Maaaan ich will auch mal wieder früher als 5 oder 6 Uhr pennen gehen, aber ich bekomm es einfach nich auf die Reihe...


----------



## Fakebook (31. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> aber ich bekomm es einfach nich auf die Reihe...



Seelenverwandt.

Und von wegen biologische Uhr. Wir leben in der falschen Zeitzone. Wir sollen an den Stränden Philadelphias liegen!


----------



## ego1899 (31. Oktober 2012)

Schlafgestört ^^ Seit 11-12 Jahren...


----------



## Fakebook (31. Oktober 2012)

Oookay, Stevie Wonder auf Radio Eins... Zeit, den Radiokasten auszuschalten, ne Runde durch Youtube zu drehen. Und auf die Couch zu sinken.


----------



## ego1899 (31. Oktober 2012)

Was hast du gegen Stevie Wonder? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (31. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen Stevie Wonder?



Bin ein kleiner Behinderungs-Faschist. Hänge meist mit Gehörlosen rum. Blinde find ich ... anders als Gehörlose.
/Ironie on off usw.

Ja, also musikalisch hält sich das Interesse doch in ENGSTEN Grenzen! Grad 'Pflanzer' bis Anschlag auf den Kopfhörern  

Edit: bevor mich ein Mod hier rausfegt...
Ich mag die MUSIK von Stevie Wonder nicht und habe eine hohe Affinität zu Gehörlosen. Blinde seh ich nicht so oft in meinem Bekanntenkreis...


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2012)

da will man noch chillig ein paar videos auf yt schauen und dann ist yt offline :<



Fakebook schrieb:


> Edit: bevor mich ein Mod hier rausfegt...
> Ich mag die MUSIK von Stevie Wonder nicht und habe eine hohe Affinität zu Gehörlosen. Blinde seh ich nicht so oft in meinem Bekanntenkreis...




und selbst wenn? warum sollte man sie anderst behandeln? es sind ja auch nur menschen... und ob du stevie wonder von der person her magst oder nicht, ist auch deine sache. warum sollte dich da jemand rauswerfen?


----------



## Fakebook (31. Oktober 2012)

Echt? Bei mir läufts.. grad Skunk Anansie



Arosk schrieb:


> warum sollte dich da jemand rauswerfen?



Tja, nach einem guten Grund such ich noch, bisher ist es mir nicht gelungen, auf der Abschussliste zu landen.

Nur kenne ich die Hälse nicht, in die hier ein dahingefloskelter Post landen könnte.
Ich stellte nur grad selbst beim Stichwort 'Stevie Wonder' für mich fest, dass ich keinen Bezug zu blinden Menschen habe. Gehörlose sind mir da vertrauter.

Obwohl.. Ich beherrsche das Lorm-Alphabet (fast)! (mal googlen. hat was mit taub-blinden Menschen zu tun)


----------



## Niclai (31. Oktober 2012)

LucasFilms wurde von Disney für 4,05 Milliarden aufgekauft. Desweiteren wurde Episode 7 für 2015 angekündigt, Episode 8 und 9 sollen folgen. lol.


----------



## ego1899 (31. Oktober 2012)

lol Tatsache

http://www.golem.de/...1210-95419.html


Obwohl naja kann trotzdem Fake sein. Ich mein der erste Teil


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2012)

youtube nur bei mir offline?


----------



## Niclai (31. Oktober 2012)

Nope, bei mir auch.


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2012)

youtube spinnt schon den ganzen tag. abobox funktioniert nicht, ich hab mehrere abos verloren und mehrere große youtuber haben mich plötzlich geblockt obwohl ich nie die kommentarfunktion nutze... dafuq?


----------



## Fakebook (31. Oktober 2012)

Ego, ich geh jetzt (gleich nach dem Becks) auf die Couch. Für dich vielleicht kein Anreiz, aber eine kleine Erinnerung, dass du auch ins Bett wolltest


----------



## Fakebook (31. Oktober 2012)

<--- YT läuft. Aktuell 'Sigur Ros'


----------



## ego1899 (31. Oktober 2012)

Jo bin aber noch nich müde, bei mir dauert das noch ^^

Also bei mir geht YT auch ohne Probleme...


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2012)

ich start mal meinen router neu

edit: geht nun wieder, wurde trotzdem von mehreren leuten geblockt... naja, was solls, einfach neuen account, hab den account ja nur fürs abos und nicht für videos


----------



## Tilbie (31. Oktober 2012)

Noch kein gespamme hier? :O


----------



## Reflox (31. Oktober 2012)

Ist ja niemand da


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2012)

Kurz mal reinschau 
Gute Nacht Mädels


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2012)

Hm. Ich frage mich ob mein Eq wirklich Rpgeeignet ist.


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hm. Ich frage mich ob mein Eq wirklich Rpgeeignet ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder eher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (1. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit Monaten hockt er nun auf Antonidas und hat MOP noch nie gesehen


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

Eher so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Übrigens das Original Dungeonset 2, nicht die Nachbildung *Stolz*)


Ich Spiele nie weibliche Chars.


Achja und die ähnlichkeit zu ihm hier ist beabsichtigt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h2GPY-P2we4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Medivhs Vater 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hach...Medivh


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2012)

jetzt bin ich überascht ^^ 

dachte spielst weibliche elfen oder draeneis ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> dachte spielst weibliche elfen oder draeneis ^^



Lol, wieso sollte ich?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. November 2012)

Pandaria auf Antonidas ist besonders schön. =)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Pandaria auf Antonidas ist besonders schön. =)



Hallo? Noch nie etwas von den fliegenden Landhaien gehört?


----------



## Carcharoth (1. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Blinde seh ich nicht so oft in meinem Bekanntenkreis...



Sie dich auch nicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Sie dich auch nicht.



Ein Mod postet vor Threaderöffnung? Dann dürfen wir das auch


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Sie dich auch nicht.


1. Zu früh 
2. Du warst aber lange nicht mehr da :S


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. Zu früh






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9H7F1beGOEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und stimmt, er war echt lang nimmer da^^


----------



## Carcharoth (1. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ein Mod postet vor Threaderöffnung? Dann dürfen wir das auch




Ach Mist. Blöde Uhr. Bitte warten bis 2100. Sorry :<


Achja, deine Signatur is zu gross


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Achja, deine Signatur is zu gross



Und deine ist doof! Ha!

Und lol, isse nicht die ist wie Norm 200 Pixel groß.


----------



## Carcharoth (1. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und deine ist doof! Ha!
> 
> Und lol, isse nicht die ist wie Norm 200 Pixel groß.



Und hat Text


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2012)

Erst selbst nicht die Regeln beachten und dann auch nach was an ner Signatur aussetzen,obwohl die eigene fast genau so groß ist... 

... vorbildlicher Mod


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Erst selbst nicht die Regeln beachten und dann auch nach was an ner Signatur aussetzen,obwohl die eigene fast genau so groß ist... [...]


Sonst würd ihm keiner glauben, dass ers ist ;D


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Und hat Text



Der Text bleibt!


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


nabend


----------



## Konov (1. November 2012)

Abend


----------



## Carcharoth (1. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Erst selbst nicht die Regeln beachten und dann auch nach was an ner Signatur aussetzen,obwohl die eigene fast genau so groß ist...
> 
> ... vorbildlicher Mod



Eben nur FAST 

Das ist wie wenn du im Dorf mit 55kmh vom Blitz getroffen wirst und Strafe zahlen musst, während ich mit 50kmh rumtucker


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2012)

meine signatur ist nicht zu gross ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2012)

Und kurz darauf parkst du im Halteverbot, weil du vergessen hast, dass man auf dem Parkplatz nur am Wochenende parken darf... bekommst also doch nen Knöllchen.


----------



## Carcharoth (1. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und kurz darauf parkst du im Halteverbot, weil du vergessen hast, dass man auf dem Parkplatz nur am Wochenende parken darf... bekommst also doch nen Knöllchen.




Hab nen BMW. Der darf überall parken.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2012)

Hätte ich mir auch gleich denken können... , das oder nen Smart.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PlkHPLFv0og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich glaub ich bestell mir heute wieder was.


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> BMW






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (1. November 2012)

E46 der vorher nur von einem gefahren wurde. Passt :>


----------



## H2OTest (1. November 2012)

*cry*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. November 2012)

na ein glück find ich meinen scirocco r schöner ^^ (hart erarbeitetes liebesgut  ). die 46er reihe fand ich eigtl immer ziemlich unpassend


----------



## Carcharoth (1. November 2012)

Hauptsache n Deutsches Auto


----------



## Aun (1. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hauptsache n Deutsches Auto



oja. nur deutsche wertarbeit. kann mich auch nicht beschweren. nie probleme mit gehabt. und madame durfte eh nie ans steuer


----------



## H2OTest (1. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




<3


----------



## Legendary (1. November 2012)

Den hab ich letztens auf Facebook auch gesehen.

Geiles Teil. <3


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> <3



oh scheisse ein audi 100 c1 bzw 100 coupé s. alden. die dinger sind unbezahlbar im originalzustand. genau wie die alten "ur"quattros


----------



## H2OTest (1. November 2012)

ich hofef ja das ich noch n guten audi 90 v20 für mich auftreibe


----------



## ego1899 (1. November 2012)

Ahoi!

Oh, heute keine Möpse, sondern Autos? Welch Fortschritt!


----------



## Konov (1. November 2012)

Guuute Nacht


----------



## H2OTest (1. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=my3Lyes3IeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so einen <3


----------



## Aun (1. November 2012)

die 2,3 liter 5 zylinder sind solche schweinepiestermotoren. die dinger sind quasi unkaputtbar mit ner hammer leistung. ausser das sie vergleichsweise viel saufen für heutige vehältnisse. ist wie bei bmw und cermedes mit ihren 6 zylindern. unkaputtbare technik


----------



## Carcharoth (1. November 2012)

Hier ist meiner. Hinter der kleinen Pussy.


https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/314071_2384442415552_7213749_n.jpg


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

Also mein Traumfahrzeug wäre ja so eine:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DlcCyc2Kx68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (1. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> die 2,3 liter 5 zylinder sind solche schweinepiestermotoren. die dinger sind quasi unkaputtbar mit ner hammer leistung. ausser das sie vergleichsweise viel saufen für heutige vehältnisse. ist wie bei bmw und cermedes mit ihren 6 zylindern. unkaputtbare technik



mein vater hat seinen kaputt gekriegt -.-


----------



## Aun (1. November 2012)

mein beileid h2o. 

@ sean. wusst garnicht das du auf so geniale technik stehst. respekt. die teile sind schonkrasser scheiss. 3 zylinder mit 1400 KW! oO


----------



## Thoor (1. November 2012)

Alles unter 8 Zylinder ist assozial.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> @ sean. wusst garnicht das du auf so geniale technik stehst. respekt. die teile sind schonkrasser scheiss. 3 zylinder mit 1400 KW! oO



Hab nen kleines Dampfmaschinchen, für mehr reicht das Geld nicht. Ich Post mal das was ich im Youtube Thread gepostet hatte, das ist auch geil:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcJIuYb21BM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. November 2012)

Mein Auto kann ich nicht posten. Das einzige Bild was ich habe von meinem Auto ist mit Hakenkreuz auf der Windschutzscheibe.

Schon doof wenn man in der Nähe einer Großraumrussendisco wohnt.


----------



## Aun (2. November 2012)

trolololol. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (2. November 2012)

Sei froh das es überhaupt noch da steht jeden morgen


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Mein Auto kann ich nicht posten. Das einzige Bild was ich habe von meinem Auto ist mit Hakenkreuz auf der Windschutzscheibe.



Wtf wieso das.


----------



## Hackseputt (2. November 2012)

Sei froh, dass du ein Auto hast ;P


----------



## Carcharoth (2. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wtf wieso das.



Der fährt sicher nen Opel Blitz.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Der fährt sicher nen Opel Blitz.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eher den hier *grins*


----------



## Aun (2. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Der fährt sicher nen Opel Blitz.


der hammer. made my day. ich lieg um vor lachen    blitzkurier in zusammenarbeit mit konov beim bildzeitung austragen. ( sry ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen ^^  )

lasse gerade noch die bilder der cremé 21 2012 entwickeln. dann gibts davon noch ein paar abzüge


so gn8 folks.gutachten schreiben sich leider nicht von selbst


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. November 2012)

Hehe, ne ich fahr nur nen kleinen Seat Arosa, denn will keiner klauen.

Nur das Navi und meinen MP3 Player wollten sie. ;(


----------



## Wynn (2. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wtf wieso das.



steht doch da ^^

eine zeile tiefer

ausländer haben sein auto geschändet


----------



## ego1899 (2. November 2012)

Ein mobiles Mahnmal oder wie? 


BTW:

Allen Makfira´s auf Buffed alles Gute zum Namenstag!


----------



## Fakebook (2. November 2012)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend!
Grad die letzte Wand gestrichen. Jetzt nur noch ein paar Korrekturen und morgen ENDLICH das Comic an die Wand malen! Drauf gesch.. was auch immer irgendwer dazu meint. DAS CHICKY KOMMT AN DIE WAND! (ähm also im Sinne von ranmalen)


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend!
> Grad die letzte Wand gestrichen. Jetzt nur noch ein paar Korrekturen und morgen ENDLICH das Comic an die Wand malen! Drauf gesch.. was auch immer irgendwer dazu meint. DAS CHICKY KOMMT AN DIE WAND! (ähm also im Sinne von ranmalen)



Davon will ich Bilder 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Be-loLSUWT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (2. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Video



Na hallo, das ist ja mal geil.
Original bestimmt 100x gehört, aber das ist ja mal aller Ehren wert.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Na hallo, das ist ja mal geil.
> Original bestimmt 100x gehört, aber das ist ja mal aller Ehren wert.



Solltest erstmal Aerials von ihr hören ^^
Wie die Klavier spielt ist einfach fantastisch. Besser als so mancher Konzertpianist.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jXmjri8SRfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



He, lasst mich hier nicht allein ;_;


----------



## Fakebook (2. November 2012)

Fratzenbuch ist tot, muss ich hier weiter rumspammen. Noch jemand anwesend?


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2012)

Ja, ich


----------



## Wynn (3. November 2012)

ich aber haben doch bilder und videoverbot weil sonst alle wieder rumjammern dabei waren die meisten von mir alle regelkonform die frauen bedeckt und die bilder passend zur netiquette ^^


----------



## Fakebook (3. November 2012)

Perfekt. Fehlt noch nen Spam-Thema...
Also ich hab mich heute reichlich angepisst gefühlt auf der Arbeit, will das aber gar nicht weiter vertiefen. Nur soviel: LECKT MICH DOCH ALLE MAL! Ab heute bin ich nicht mehr vegan, sondern hinduistisch-muslimusch, laktoseintolerant und hab ne Ei-Allergie. Hühner find ich eklig und Fisch mag ich nicht, denn ich mag nichts, was nach zwei Stunden ohne Kühlung anfängt zu stinken. Schwein und Kuh geht nicht wegen Reli.

Religions-und Geschmacksfreiheit sowie Allergien zählen bei meinen Kollegen mehr als persönliche Einstellung.
Ich gehe NIEMANDEN auf die Ketten, ich laber NIEMANDEN voll, was er essen soll. Ich klugscheisser nicht und behaupte auch nicht, dass ich mir besser ernähren würde, als der Rest der Welt. Ich halte meinen Mund und schaufel veganen Kram in mich rein. WARUM IN ALLER WELT geht jeder sofort in Angriffsposition und kackt mich an, sobald auch nur jemand fragt: 'Und? Wie waren die veganen Muffins gestern?'

Ehrlich, alle mal... Fresse halten und machen wie man will.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> 'Und? Wie waren die veganen Muffins gestern?'



Ich als ehemaliger Veganer kann sagen: Vegane Muffins sind lecker. Und alle die was anderes Behaupten und von Veganismus keinen Dunst haben können sich mal dünne machen.


----------



## Edou (3. November 2012)

18.....aaaaw yeah. Ich danke allen die mich dahin gebracht haben wo ich bin. Also mir, mir selbt, meinem inneren Bastard und am wichtigsten natürlich MIR! xD - Just kidding...


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> 18.....aaaaw yeah. Ich danke allen die mich dahin gebracht haben wo ich bin. Also mir, mir selbt, meinem inneren Bastard und am wichtigsten natürlich MIR! xD - Just kidding...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch mein Schatz!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k1oqWKAp1N8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (3. November 2012)

Danke Hase <3


----------



## Fakebook (3. November 2012)

Und da frag ich mich, ob ich noch nen Rum-Gemisch an den PC holen soll....
Frage beantwortet: ich trink einen auf dich Edou.

Und danke für die unkomplizierte Antwort, Sean. Fühl mich gleich besser   
Keine Diskussion, einfach ne Antwort und gut


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Und danke für die unkomplizierte Antwort, Sean. Fühl mich gleich besser
> Keine Diskussion, einfach ne Antwort und gut



Wir können gerne Diskutieren. Als ich Veganer war (bzw jetzt nurnoch Vegetarier bin) wurde ich ständig mit irgendwelchen vollkommen sinnfreien Diskussionen konfrontiert.Wieso das ganze und es ändert doch sowieso nichts...am besten sind immernoch die die einen ärgern wollen.


----------



## Edou (3. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Und da frag ich mich, ob ich noch nen Rum-Gemisch an den PC holen soll....
> Frage beantwortet: ich trink einen auf dich Edou.
> 
> Und danke für die unkomplizierte Antwort, Sean. Fühl mich gleich besser
> Keine Diskussion, einfach ne Antwort und gut



Danke, für mich gehts erst heut Abend los, bzw heute mittag das erste bier als 18er mit Vater und Mutter.^^


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Danke, für mich gehts erst heut Abend los, bzw heute mittag das erste bier als 18er mit Vater und Mutter.^^



Bier? Meine Schwester hat mir Vodka und Pornohefte geschenkt xD


----------



## Edou (3. November 2012)

Naja, Mittags gibts das erste Bier, traditionell, mit meinem Vater und Mutter mit 18. Heute Abend hab ich dann ne Vodka schon bestellt und Whiskey der mit Freunden niedergemacht wird.  Ich will nur mittgs nicht gleich voll sein
dafür ist der Abend noch laaaaange genug.  Naja ich werde jetzt dann auch langsam Off gehen, etwas schlaf  7uhr aufstehen and shit, duschen anziehn bisschen mit mama und oma feiern, dann 1h ins eigentliche Zuhause fahren und dort dann Party hard. ^^


----------



## Fakebook (3. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ...am besten sind immernoch die die einen ärgern wollen.



Pest sackweise. Ich diskutiere von mir aus mit niemanden über das Für und Wider. Jegliche Diskussion dazu wird von aussen aufgedrängt. Sinnfrei, unnütz, ärgerlich.
Ich habe ein glückliches Händchen im Freundeskreis. Die, die dazu zählen, sagen 'Ok, Kaffee schwarz und ne Tofuwurst auf den Grill'. Thema beendet.
Ich habe dann ausdrücklich darum gebeten, das Thema zu beenden, als eine Kollegin sagte: 'Kein Geflügel, kein Ei? Wozu sind Hühner denn dann da?'. Auf eine ethische Diskussion, ob das LEBEN AN SICH eine ausreichende Existenzberechtigung für Viehzeuch wäre, hatte ich keine Lust - und angesichts dieser absurden Frage auch keine Aussicht auf Konsenz.


----------



## Fakebook (3. November 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Naja, Mittags gibts das erste Bier, traditionell, mit meinem Vater und Mutter



Hab auch so ne schräge Tradition. Beim Weihnachtsbaum-Schmücken. Baum steht - Likörchen. Kerzen dran - Likörchen. Lamettazeuch -Likörchen. Am Ende trinken wir nach jeder angehängten Kugel. Gab mehr als ein Heilig Abend, an dem ich nach dem Weihnachtsbaum-Setup für zwei Stündchen ins Bett gekrochen bin.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Pest sackweise. Ich diskutiere von mir aus mit niemanden über das Für und Wider. Jegliche Diskussion dazu wird von aussen aufgedrängt. Sinnfrei, unnütz, ärgerlich.
> Ich habe ein glückliches Händchen im Freundeskreis. Die, die dazu zählen, sagen 'Ok, Kaffee schwarz und ne Tofuwurst auf den Grill'. Thema beendet.
> Ich habe dann ausdrücklich darum gebeten, das Thema zu beenden, als eine Kollegin sagte: 'Kein Geflügel, kein Ei? Wozu sind Hühner denn dann da?'. Auf eine ethische Diskussion, ob das LEBEN AN SICH eine ausreichende Existenzberechtigung für Viehzeuch wäre, hatte ich keine Lust - und angesichts dieser absurden Frage auch keine Aussicht auf Konsenz.



Das schlimmste ist wie sie Versuchen einem von Gegenteil zu überzeugen. Man wird oft wie ein Alien behandelt und mit großen Augen angeguckt. Inzwischen sag ich manchmal nurnoch "Tja, nur weil ich nicht so dumm bin wie du"


----------



## Fakebook (3. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> "Tja, nur weil ich nicht so dumm bin wie du"



Dazu bin ich zu zahm ;-) Ich versuchs jetzt mal mit dem hindu-muslimischen, laktoseintoleranten Ei-Allergiker, der oder eben die einen ausgeprägten Geflügel-Fisch-Ekel hat. Glaube, das nehmen mehr Leute hin, als sich auf Nachfrage mit meiner persönlichen Einstellung auseinandersetzen ZU MÜSSEN GLAUEBN.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2012)

Achja, am genialsten sind immer noch die die sagen "Kühe müssen gemolken werden, sonst platzen ihre Euter"
Am liebsten würde ich die anschreien und sagen "ALTER! WIESO GEBEN DIE DENN ERST MILCH HNNNNNNNNNGH"


Fakebook schrieb:


> Dazu bin ich zu zahm ;-) Ich versuchs jetzt mal mit dem hindu-muslimischen, laktoseintoleranten Ei-Allergiker, der oder eben die einen ausgeprägten Geflügel-Fisch-Ekel hat. Glaube, das nehmen mehr Leute hin, als sich auf Nachfrage mit meiner persönlichen Einstellung auseinandersetzen ZU MÜSSEN GLAUEBN.


zeig mehr Zähne meine liebe *Genüsslich gerade Tierversuchsfreien Tabak rauch*

Achja, und seitdem ich jemandem bei der Arbeit Essen anreiche steigert sich mein ekel vor Fleisch. Hat auch was gutes.


----------



## Fakebook (3. November 2012)

Edou? Ich trink noch einen auf dich! Ehrlich, ich läge längst im Bett, aber ich trinke für ne gute Sache und auf dich.
Hab ein Date mit 'Kette' dem Pfandflaschensammler morgen. Ich ruf an, er holt das Leergut ab. Seine Arbeit, sein Geld und ich komm stolperfrei durch die Küche.

Falls auch ihr ins Straucheln kommt... Pfandgeben


----------



## Fakebook (3. November 2012)

Hach Sean :-) Du blickst es. Und wahrscheinlich schon viel früher, als ich es getan habe :-)


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Hach Sean :-) Du blickst es. Und wahrscheinlich schon viel früher, als ich es getan habe :-)



Wie ich blicke es?


----------



## Fakebook (3. November 2012)

blicke = erkennen/wissen/informiert sein. Kuh-Milch-Zusammenhang.

Sorry, alte Frau, alte Ausdrucksweise. 'Raffen', 'Checken' ist nicht minder altbacken. Konstatieren - das hört sich doch gut an!

Apropos konstatieren: ich erkenne einen Zusammenhang zwischen dem hier und meinem klitzekleinen Bauchansatz - auch wenn er sich kaum zwei Tage hält




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immerhin nen ganzes Kilo Kartoffelsalat gewesen. Heute gekauft, heute leer geworden.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> blicke = erkennen/wissen/informiert sein. Kuh-Milch-Zusammenhang.
> 
> Sorry, alte Frau, alte Ausdrucksweise. 'Raffen', 'Checken' ist nicht minder altbacken. Konstatieren - das hört sich doch gut an!



So weit war ich auch shcon, trotzdem verstehe ich es nicht. *Mit Fake einen trink*

Hör auf, ich hab Hunger. Werd mir wohl gleich was kochen.


----------



## Fakebook (3. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So weit war ich auch shcon, trotzdem verstehe ich es nicht. *Mit Fake einen trink*



Ähm aso.. wenn du Veganer WARST, ist das sicher ein paar Tage her. Ich betrete da grad Neuland. Kommt mir zwar schon sehr schnell sehr vertraut vor, aber ... anders ausgedrückt:
Als ich anfing, Hühner zu malen - das ist ja noch nicht lange her, irgendwann im Sommer - da kritzelte ich ein Comic. Füsch (Gegenspieler vom Huhn Chicky) fragte Chicky, was denn da wohl die Antwort im Kreuzworträtsel wäre für Spaßbremse, einfältiger Mensch. Die Antwort wäre 'Langweiler', aber Chicky antwortet 'Vegetarier'. Kurzum, vor ein paar Monaten war ich noch das Arschloch, das dich ausgelacht und dumpf dahergeplaudert hätte 'Öhhh, Alda, ihr Vegetarier esst meinem Essen das Essen weg.'


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ähm aso.. wenn du Veganer WARST, ist das sicher ein paar Tage her. Ich betrete da grad Neuland. Kommt mir zwar schon sehr schnell sehr vertraut vor, aber ... anders ausgedrückt:
> Als ich anfing, Hühner zu malen - das ist ja noch nicht lange her, irgendwann im Sommer - da kritzelte ich ein Comic. Füsch (Gegenspieler vom Huhn Chicky) fragte Chicky, was denn da wohl die Antwort im Kreuzworträtsel wäre für Spaßbremse, einfältiger Mensch. Die Antwort wäre 'Langweiler', aber Chicky antwortet 'Vegetarier'. Kurzum, vor ein paar Monaten war ich noch das Arschloch, das dich ausgelacht und dumpf dahergeplaudert hätte 'Öhhh, Alda, ihr Vegetarier esst meinem Essen das Essen weg.'



Wtf, das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Aber Meinungen ändern sich ja radikal.


----------



## Fakebook (3. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wtf, das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Aber Meinungen ändern sich ja radikal.



Fing an mit Hühnerzeichnen, dann tauchte im Fratzenbuch ne Diskussion über Wiesenhof als Werder-Sponsor auf. Inzwischen mochte ich meine gekritzelten Hühner und hab da mitgelabert. Mir verging die Fleischeslust und dann kam jemand daher, der mir sagte, er fände es toll, dass ich es fleischlos probieren wolle. Und vielleicht hätte ich ein Interesse, mir mal 'das Vegane' anzuschauen.
Danach wars um mich geschehen ... schleppender Einstieg, aber letztlich hat mich der Film überzeugt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WIN-2mJJBck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Fing an mit Hühnerzeichnen, dann tauchte im Fratzenbuch ne Diskussion über Wiesenhof als Werder-Sponsor auf. Inzwischen mochte ich meine gekritzelten Hühner und hab da mitgelabert. Mir verging die Fleischeslust und dann kam jemand daher, der mir sagte, er fände es toll, dass ich es fleischlos probieren wolle. Und vielleicht hätte ich ein Interesse, mir mal 'das Vegane' anzuschauen.
> Danach wars um mich geschehen ... schleppender Einstieg, aber letztlich hat mich der Film überzeugt:
> 
> 
> ...



Der Film ist ja noch einer der sanfteren. Aber gut das du auf der guten Seite bist. Ich bin zwar ein abtrünniger, aber ich kanns mir nicht leisten.


----------



## Aun (3. November 2012)

hier is ja tote hose


----------



## Reflox (3. November 2012)

Grad AC III fertig gezockt.
Das Ende von Connor und das eigentliche AC III Ende:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. November 2012)

das hätt ich dir gestern schon sagen können ^^


----------



## Reflox (3. November 2012)

Passiert nach den Credits noch was?


----------



## Aun (3. November 2012)

shit ending keeps shit. same procedure as me 3


----------



## Wynn (3. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Grad AC III fertig gezockt.
> Das Ende von Connor und das eigentliche AC III Ende:



ein grünes, ein blaues und ein rotes ende ?


----------



## Aun (3. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ein grünes, ein blaues und ein rotes ende ?


ja und ein kleines dämliches kind, ohne nennenswerte bezüge, stellt dich vor die wahl


----------



## Wynn (3. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ja und ein kleines dämliches kind, ohne nennenswerte bezüge, stellt dich vor die wahl



darf ich auf das kind schiessen ?

naja habe ja schön gehört beim brotherhood oder relevations sollte nach 10 minuten credits noch 30 min outro kommen ^^


----------



## Reflox (3. November 2012)

Wüsste ich jetzt nicht mehr^^ Brotherhood und Revelations waren die besten beiden AC Teile. AC 3 ist sehr gut, AC II ist nicht so gut und AC I find ich persönlich beschissen


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2012)

<Freddy> Boah ich hatte heudde voll verpeilt geschlafen.. . 
  <Nooby> Wieso?  
<Freddy> Hatte gestern den ganzen Tag für Source gemappt. Hab die Nacht geschlafwandelt. Hab meine Maus genommen sie an die Wand gehalten und zu meiner Mutter gesagt: "Ich muss die Textur an die Wand anpassen"  <Nooby> Freak  
<Freddy> Na besser als du! ich laufe net mit na Softgun nachts durch die Bude und Brüll: "Hol die Hostages du Boon!! Hol die Hostage!!"  
<Nooby> LoL Woher weist du dasn?  
<Freddy> Hat mir dein Bruda erzählt ^^ 

Ich lieg flach


----------



## Fakebook (4. November 2012)

Solche Erlebnisse hatte ich in abgeschwächter Form, als ich noch WoW zockte. Morgens im Halbschlaf mit Chopper/Feuerstuhl (Hauptchar war Ingi) zur Arbeit gefahren. Dann machte sich der Gedanke breit, dass ich ja gar keinen Motorradführerschein habe. Aufgewacht, geduscht, aufs Fahrrad geschwungen ;-)


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2012)

Ich hatte das mal, als ich noch Animal Crossing auf dem NDS gezockt habe. Ich habe irgendwie geträumt, dass ich son riesen Urzeitviech geangelt habe (was es natürlich gar nicht gab) und musste dann gleich mal nachsehen ob ich das jetzt geträumt habe oder nicht


----------



## Aun (4. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDGKpU6O8cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nu aber hopp hopp


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2012)

Hallöchen


----------



## Aun (4. November 2012)

ich wusste es. auf franki stehen alle


----------



## Magogan (4. November 2012)

Hi!

Hmm, ich könnte mal wieder ein paar Richtige im Lotto gebrauchen. Möglichst 3 oder mehr


----------



## Aun (4. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hmm, ich könnte mal wieder ein paar Richtige im Lotto gebrauchen. Möglichst 3 oder mehr



erst wenn dein yt spam aufhört ^^


----------



## Magogan (4. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> erst wenn dein yt spam aufhört ^^


Hey, kennt ihr schon meinen YouTube-Channel? xD

Nein, Scherz, aber was hat das denn damit zu tun? Ich sehe keinen Zusammenhang zwischen YouTube und Lotto-Gewinn.


----------



## Aun (4. November 2012)

naja ein unglück kommt selten allein, ne? erst macht yt sich gegen deine klötzenvids auf und nu nichtmla nen lottogewinn


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2012)

6/10 wird die arbeit denn nie fertig ._.


----------



## Wynn (4. November 2012)

@magagon







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Loo2Ldz7mmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2012)

hach es mach Spaß Blutmagier im RP auszuspielen ^^


----------



## ego1899 (5. November 2012)

LAAAAANGWEILIG!!!

Man man man ich weiß absolut gar nix mit mir anzufangen...


----------



## Wynn (5. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> hach es mach Spaß Blutmagier im RP auszuspielen ^^



"Werte Blutelfe ich kann ihren Hunger nach Magie stillen sie müssen nur meinen Zauberstab berühren"


----------



## Aun (5. November 2012)

bitches come out, come out whereever you are ^^
mal nen etwas anderen lockvogel ansetz:




































			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2012)

Hallöchen!


----------



## Aun (5. November 2012)

sean, u like my postet bitches?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> sean, u like my postet bitches?



Ne, die sind kacke.


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Jetzt gerade läuft eine laut Prosieben neue Folge von Switch reloaded, ich habe aber bereits einige Szenen daraus vorher schon mal gesehen. Wie kann das sein?


----------



## Aun (5. November 2012)

mom eben gümmiknüppel holen und die herren in weiß rufen ^^
was du aus träumen dich erinnerszählt nich ^^


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Nein, ich habe einige Szenen wirklich schon gesehen.


----------



## Wynn (5. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lUPvtZsU9Z0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (5. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ne, die sind kacke.



Da steht sogar 9fag unten dran!


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UtRJ2zxg3j0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich bleib in Sicherheit xD


----------



## Aun (5. November 2012)

ihr seid vllt ein paar spaßbremsen ^^


----------



## Firun (5. November 2012)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. November 2012)

oh noez we´ve got the spammod inc ^^


----------



## H2OTest (5. November 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (5. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So sieht es mal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (5. November 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> So sieht es mal aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. November 2012)

hier gibbet gleich keile während ich den neuen arbeistplan erstell


----------



## Konov (6. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der findet dass die Zapfenstreiche der Bundeswehr alle irgendwie total Nazikultmäßig aussehen? O_o



Naja nur weil die in Uniformen eine Parade abhalten, ist es ja nicht gleich ein "Nazi-Kult".

Eigentlich hängt das immer vom Betrachter ab - das einzige was es zeigt, ist, dass du offenbar etwas empfindlich bist was dieses Thema betrifft 
Was ich durchaus verstehen kann, aber wie gesagt, würde es nicht als Nazi-Kult bezeichnen.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja nur weil die in Uniformen eine Parade abhalten, ist es ja nicht gleich ein "Nazi-Kult".
> 
> Eigentlich hängt das immer vom Betrachter ab - das einzige was es zeigt, ist, dass du offenbar etwas empfindlich bist was dieses Thema betrifft
> Was ich durchaus verstehen kann, aber wie gesagt, würde es nicht als Nazi-Kult bezeichnen.



Ich bin überempfindlich darauf, das stimmt  Aber ich mag iwie die Zapfenstreiche :3


----------



## Legendary (6. November 2012)

Wir werden auch in 200 Jahren wenn alle Holocaustopfer, deren Kinder, Kindeskinder und Kindeskindeskinder schon längst tot sind immer noch die Nazis sein, sobald wir eine deutsche Fahne schwenken oder der Bundeswehr beim Marschieren zusehen.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wir werden auch in 200 Jahren wenn alle Holocaustopfer, deren Kinder, Kindeskinder und Kindeskindeskinder schon längst tot sind immer noch die Nazis sein, sobald wir eine deutsche Fahne schwenken oder der Bundeswehr beim Marschieren zusehen.



Da bin ich mit der Zeitschrift die immer in mein Haus flattert schön fein raus als Nazi bezeichnet zu werden


----------



## Aun (6. November 2012)

scheisse , dass ich da nicht wählen kann...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Da bin ich mit der Zeitschrift die immer in mein Haus flattern schön fein raus als Nazi bezeichnet zu werden



Für Wendy muss du dich nicht schämen


----------



## Aun (6. November 2012)

ich seh grad legendary und flöxchen ham im guten morgenthread wieder hart gefailed


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Für Gysi muss du dich nicht schämen



Tue ich auch nicht, der ist toll :3


----------



## Legendary (6. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich seh grad legendary und flöxchen ham im guten morgenthread wieder hart gefailed



Deine Mutter ist 100!


----------



## Aun (6. November 2012)

lass meine mutter ausm spiel, dann lass ich deine ausm keller!


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2012)

Ihr wisst beide das eure Mütter mir immer in Ketten mein Essen bringen und alle meine Wünsche erfüllen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2012)

wieso bist du in ketten sean?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> wieso bist du in ketten sean?



ich wusste das dieser Satz irgendwie falsch ist xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2012)

#yolo#swag#suckmad1ck

Heute bin ich irgendwie so tierisch Braindead ._.


----------



## Aun (6. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> wieso bist du in ketten sean?



*oklahoma*


----------



## Legendary (6. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> lass meine mutter ausm spiel, dann lass ich deine ausm keller!



Während mich deine Mutter auf dem Sofa massiert, sehe ich wie du draußen dein neues Mofa polierst.


----------



## Konov (6. November 2012)

DEINE MUTTER ist mein Vater


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2012)

Ich hätte gerne Bilder von Auns Mutter, um zu gucken ob es ein Win von Legendary ist oder ein gigantischer Fail xD


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> DEINE MUTTER ist mein Vater



Schwöa diggah ey, schwöa daine muddah is vohl deine muddah!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> DEINE MUTTER ist mein Vater






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wait wat

ok bin raus, gute Nacht Kinners


----------



## Fakebook (6. November 2012)

Alle gut drauf, wie ich sehe.
Nabend!


----------



## ego1899 (6. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ihr wisst beide das eure Mütter mir immer in Ketten mein Essen bringen und alle meine Wünsche erfüllen.



Nur weil du vielleicht wie Jabba the Hutt aussieht, heißt es noch nicht das du den selben Lebensstil pflegst. Ich glaub dir kein Wort! 

Aaaabend!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (6. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tzz, so schnell schweifst du von einem essenziellen Gespräch wieder zu Nacktbildern ab.


----------



## ego1899 (6. November 2012)

Stimmt eigentlich... Jetzt war es seit langem endlich mal wieder niveauvoll hier und dann das...


----------



## Fakebook (6. November 2012)

Jungs, nicht einschlafen. Gibt so viele gute Themen zu bereden!

Zum Beispiel...
ich bin wegen einer Rohrschelle in den Laden gegangen und kam mit nem Tee-Ei wieder raus.
Die Mythologie eines 99-Cent-Ladens.


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2012)

Nicht vergessen. Kündigungsfrist für die alten KFZ-Versicherungen läuft noch bis zum 30. November. Ab Januar kommen die neuen Unisex-Tarife. 

Die US-Wahl 2012, live in der ARD.
So, genug Nivea... erm Nivau....Nife.....Niveau?



P.S.: Teexperten halten gar nix von Tee-Eiern.


----------



## Aun (6. November 2012)

was fürn scheiss ende beim fussball


----------



## Fakebook (6. November 2012)

Noxiel, ich bin noch nicht zum Tee-Experten gereift, halte dennoch wenig von Tee-Eiern.
Meine Mom hat es sich aber zur Aufgabe gemacht, mir bei jeder Gelegenheit losen Tee mitzubringen. Und ich bin die Krümel leid. Sonst nur frischen Ingwer im Teewasser gewohnt.

Und genau genommen, wäre mir eine Rohrschelle lieber gewesen. Ein guter Grund für´s Baumarkt-Shopping. Ich liebe Baumärkte (und genug Zeit dafür)


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2012)

Es gibt feine Teekannen mit Einsatz für den losen Tee, zum einfachen herausnehmen. Lass dir doch mal sowas schenken, am Besten mit passendem Stövchen und Kandis.


----------



## Aun (6. November 2012)

hmmmm ingwer im tee. jamjam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (6. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> P.S.: Teexperten halten gar nix von Tee-Eiern.



Die Kombination von Tee und Eiern ist ja auch einfach eklig, auch für mich als Tee-Laie... 


Oooohhh Doofmund hat den späten Ausgleich kassiert. Das ist natürlich eine katastrophale und miese Leistung gewesen vom BVB...
Ja das is natürlich ärgerlich.

Naja aber Schalke 06 hat sich wenigstens noch en Ausgleich erkämpft, immerhin...


----------



## Aun (6. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> miese Leistung gewesen vom BVB...



das tor war sowas von übel. nen mü am rechten pfosten vorbei. einfach nur krank


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. November 2012)

Ähh. Teefilter?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> +++ Obama spielt Basketball +++
> 
> [22.32 Uhr] Bevor er in die Wahlnacht startet, spielt Obama erst noch eine Runde Basketball. In Chicagos "Attack Athletics"-Sporthalle hat er enge Mitarbeiter und Freunde um sich versammelt, darunter Bildungsminister Arne Duncan sowie seine Kumpels Reggie Love, Alexi Giannoulias und Marty Nesbitt. Außerdem dabei: die früheren Profi-Spieler Scottie Pippen und Randy Brown von den Chicago Bulls. So berichten es mitreisende Reporter.


----------



## Wynn (6. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sGA7q9VLfps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2012)

Obama spielt vor jeder Auszählung Basketball. Einmal haben sie es ausfallen lassen und gleich die Wahl in diesem Staat verloren


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2012)

Ich sage Bang Bang Bangidibang, Bang Bang Bangidibang.....


----------



## Aun (6. November 2012)

bin ich eigtl der einzige den der mist iwie nur tangiert? mit obama gehts gewohnt weiter, und mit romney steht der ami weihnachten im iran..... und auch sonst gehts dann bergab. was für ein hillbilly....


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2012)

Nein, gibt bestimmt noch mehr politisch Desinteressierte. Du bist "leider" in guter Gesellschaft.


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2012)

Obama bringt fortschritt. Sorry, aber Amerika hat sich in meinen Augen nach dem Civil War nicht gross weiterentwickelt. Mitt Romney legt Minderheiten wieder in Ketten. Mitt Rommel stempelt Dinge als unmöglich ab, die bei uns seit den 50gern wunderbar funtkionieren


----------



## Fakebook (6. November 2012)

Teefilter-Halter versehentlich mal mitentsorgt.
Teefilter-Knoten - zu ungeschickt oder zu große Menge im Filter.
Teekanne mit Filter - wenn ich mir die schenken lasse, gibts auch gleich wieder losen Tee dazu.

Ich bin guter Hoffnung, meinen Ingwer-Tee in Zukunft wieder genießen zu können, ohne mit schlechtem Gewissen auf die überlagerten Lose-Tee-Tüten zu schauen. Ich sollte mal mit meiner Mom reden. Ne Portion frischer Ingwer in Geschenkpapier geht doch auch mal.

Öhm, ach ja, hab jetzt nen Tee-Ei. Problem gelöst, auch wenns nerdig ist.


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2012)

Vorname.com hat einfach zuviele Namen parat. Ich werde noch Alpträume kriegen diese Nacht...


----------



## Aun (6. November 2012)

anja, antje, adolf, liane, elisabeth, chantalle.
nimm was altbewährtes 

btw wer die 2 fehler in der obigen aufzählung findet kriegt nen keks ^^


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2012)

Oliver ist ein sehr schöner Vorname


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2012)

Es wird ein Mädchen, ich glaube mit Oliver wäre sie ziemlich gestraft. 

Na egal, Schlaf wird ohnehin völlig überbewertet.


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2012)

Lea oder Emma sind schöne Mädchennamen


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2012)

Wir pendeln momentan noch zwischen "Gwendolyn Lea" und "Lilly [...]"

Meine Frau kam vorhin um die Ecke und meinte, dass wir eigentlich noch einen Zweitnamen für Lilly brauchen. Ich bin ein großer Fan von Alanna und sie mehr von Eleonora. Tja, wir haben ja noch etwas Zeit.... *seufz*


----------



## ego1899 (6. November 2012)

Gwendolyn? Find ich schrecklich... Da müsste ich immer an die von den Ärzten denken... 




Olliruh schrieb:


> Lea oder Emma sind schöne Mädchennamen




Lea heißt meine kleine Nichte. Mein Neffe Luca.
Ich kann meinem Schwager immer noch nich nachweisen das er das wegen Star Wars (Luke und Leia) durchgesetzt hat, aber er is so ein Nerd und meine Schwester hat das bis heute nich geblickt... xD

Naja und zur Politik:

Ich hab politisch schon längst resigniert, dass geht mir so am Arsch vorbei wer da die Wahl gewinnt und was für eventuelle globale Folgen daraus entstehen.
Soll das Kack-Land doch untergehen, oder sollen sie in den Iran einmarschieren. Das is mir echt total Wurst mittlerweile...
BOMBT SIE ALLE WEG! Mir egal...

Die Zeiten wo mich sowas noch interessiert hat sind mittlerweile vorbei... ^^


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2012)

Das tut schon beim lesen weh.


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2012)

Blöd nur, dass uns in einer globalisierten Welt weder das Schicksal der USA noch der Russen oder Chinesen egal sein kann. 
Achje, ich hab' Appetit.


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2012)

Lily hieß mein erstes Haustier 

Wenn ich in den USA wohnen würde,würde ich Mitt Romney wählen,so just for de lulz


----------



## Fakebook (6. November 2012)

Tendiere dann zu deiner Variante ... Alanna statt Eleonora.

Kenn das Problem. Eins war nen Junge, das andere noch unklar. Vorläufiger Arbeitstitel 'Tim und Struppi'.

Jedenfalls nicht Katrin. Meine Eltern haben mir damit keinen Wohlgefallen getan. Aber immerhin fühlte ich mich gegenüber den beiden anderen Kathrins mit H in der selben Klasse überlegen


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2012)

Und wenn ich ein Depp wäre, würde ich meinen Chef auch mal auf den Tisch kacken, so just for the lulz. Was hält uns am Ende davon ab? Doch bloß der gesunde Menschenverstand. 




(Ohne jetzt eine Wertung für oder gegen Romney abzugeben)


----------



## Magogan (6. November 2012)

Deinem Namen nach zu urteilen, bist du ja auch schon 113 Jahre alt, da kann dir das wirklich egal sein ^^

Wieso haben Menschen eigentlich solch eine Angst vor dem Sterben bzw. welchen Sinn hat das Leben, dass wir unbedingt überleben wollen?


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2012)

Tu deinem Kind den gefallen und gib ihm einen einfachen kurzen Namen 

Naja why vote the lesser evil 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2012)

@Magogan
Klugscheisser   
Dann komm doch mal steil aus der Sonne und präsentier' uns einen jüngeren Namen, der nicht ganz so "oldschool" ist. ;P


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. November 2012)

Lilly find ich super.



> +++ Obama geht als Sieger vom Platz +++
> 
> [23.27 Uhr] Vier Viertel à zwölf Minuten - und wer hat gewonnen? Klar, der Präsident. Wer sonst. Barack Obama ist bei seinem traditionellen Wahltag-Basketballspiel als Sieger vom Platz gegangen. Mitspieler Alexi Giannoulias verriet das Ergebnis kurz nach dem Schlusspfiff. "Mit ungefähr 20 Punkten Vorsprung" habe das Team des Präsidenten gewonnen, erzählte er Reportern. An den genauen Punktestand konnte sich der Obama-Freund nicht mehr erinnern. "Irgendwas wie 102, 105 oder 108 zu 80 oder so." Giannoulias war übrigens Topscorer. 32 Punkte erzielte er. Das war sogar mehr als Ex-NBA-Star Scottie Pippen. Der kam nur auf 21 Punkte.



Ich hab keinen Bock auf Romney. Der wird die Politik sehr zu Gunsten von Firmen machen und damit die Schere zwischen arm und reich noch weiter spreizen. Es gibt doch sogar Videos wo er Klartext redet. Er geht davon aus das 47% der Wähler eh Obama wählen, weil sie so arm sind das sie auf die (Gesundheits-)politik angewiesen sind.


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wieso haben Menschen eigentlich solch eine Angst vor dem Sterben bzw. welchen Sinn hat das Leben, dass wir unbedingt überleben wollen?



Der Sinn des Lebens ist leben. Dir widerfährt soviel Gutes im Leben. Du wirst Liebe, Freude und Glück schenken und es wird dir wieder zurückgegeben. 
 Auf das könnte ich nie verzichten.


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2012)

Achtung, jetzt werde ich philosophisch: "Wenn du Menschen hast, die dich lieben und sich Deiner erinnern, wirst du niemals wirklich sterben."


----------



## Magogan (6. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> @Magogan
> Klugscheisser
> Dann komm doch mal steil aus der Sonne und präsentier' uns einen jüngeren Namen, der nicht ganz so "oldschool" ist. ;P


Ähm, ups, ich meinte ego1899, deswegen ja auch 113 Jahre


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2012)

Außer die Menschen sterben auch.


----------



## Aun (6. November 2012)

* US-Wahl: Republikaner installieren umstrittene Software in Ohio*
 Entscheiden die Wahlautomaten im Bundesstaat Ohio, wer der mächtigste Mann der Welt wird? Kurz vor der Abstimmung installierte die republikanische Regierung des wichtigen Swing State eine neue, aber nicht erprobte Software. Eine Klage der US-Grünen gegen den Einsatz scheiterte.

ich lach mich schlapp


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. November 2012)

Und wenn der Mensch der sich an dich erinnert vom Auto überfahren wird.




...




Sorry. 








> +++ Klage gegen Software-Einsatz in Ohio abgewiesen +++
> 
> [21.56 Uhr] Grünen-Kandidat Bob Fritakis, der in Ohio die Nutzung einer neuen Software gerichtlich verhindern lassen wollte, ist mit seinem Last-Minute-Vorhaben gescheitert. Richter Gregory Frost schmetterte die Klage wenige Stunden vor Schließung der Wahllokale ab. Fritakis habe "null" Beweise für seinen Vorwurf geliefert, dass die Software unsicher sei, so Frost.


----------



## Magogan (6. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Der Sinn des Lebens ist leben. Dir widerfährt soviel Gutes im Leben. Du wirst Liebe, Freude und Glück schenken und es wird dir wieder zurückgegeben.
> Auf das könnte ich nie verzichten.


Ehrlich? Ich bin 19 und hatte noch keine Freundin ... Und wer sollte mich schon lieben? :O


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2012)

Ich seh' schon, ihr habt entweder zuviel oder noch zuwenig Alkohol um meinem philosophischen Faden zu folgen. Um meinen alten Deutschlehrer zu ziteren: Subtext, Subtext!!!11elf


----------



## Fakebook (6. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wieso haben Menschen eigentlich solch eine Angst vor dem Sterben bzw. welchen Sinn hat das Leben, dass wir unbedingt überleben wollen?



Mich wundert dieser philosophische Ansatz nicht, nachdem deine Let´s Play´s zum Sterben verurteilt sind.


----------



## Aun (6. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Ich bin 19 und hatte noch keine Freundin ... Und wer sollte mich schon lieben? :O



bei deinem nerdtum alá lets play kein wunder

@ noxiel
man lebt eben in den erinnerungen weiter. 

@ fakebook. made my day


----------



## Magogan (6. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Mich wundert dieser philosophische Ansatz nicht, nachdem deine Let´s Play´s zum Sterben verurteilt sind.


Wieso sterben? Hab mehr Aufrufe als je zuvor!


----------



## ego1899 (6. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ähm, ups, ich meinte ego1899, deswegen ja auch 113 Jahre



Ja cool ne? Genauso alt wie die Eintracht 

Daher bin ich ja auch so weise... 



Magogan schrieb:


> Wieso sterben? Hab mehr Aufrufe als je zuvor!




 Ja Weniger werden es bestimmt nich ^^


----------



## Fakebook (6. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wieso sterben? Hab mehr Aufrufe als je zuvor!



Leichenbeschauer


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2012)

Ich stelle mir "Let's Play" immer so vor, als wenn eine nackte Bombe von Frau vor mir sitzt und fragt: "Na, Bock zuzuschauen?".

Himmel Herr, wer will denn bei sowas nur zuschauen, statt selbst zu spielen? Hmm? So ist es auch mit den Let's Play. *nick*


----------



## Aun (6. November 2012)

noxial wie wärs mit aria?
scheener name


Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir "Let's Play" immer so vor, als wenn eine nackte Bombe von Frau vor mir sitzt und fragt: "Na, Bock zuzuschauen?".
> 
> Himmel Herr, wer will denn bei sowas nur zuschauen, statt selbst zu spielen? Hmm? So ist es auch mit den Let's Play. *nick*



bei sowas muss man eben immer selbst hand anlegen um da ein gefühl für zu kriegen


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> nackte Frau vor mir sitzt und fragt: "Na, Bock zuzuschauen?".



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## Noxiel (7. November 2012)

Aria? Irgendwas passt mir da nicht. Aria.... hmm klingt ein bisschen wie Arier oder Ariane.


----------



## Xidish (7. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wir pendeln momentan noch zwischen "Gwendolyn Lea" und "Lilly [...]"
> 
> Meine Frau kam vorhin um die Ecke und meinte, dass wir eigentlich noch einen Zweitnamen für Lilly brauchen. Ich bin ein großer Fan von Alanna und sie mehr von Eleonora. Tja, wir haben ja noch etwas Zeit.... *seufz*


Hmmm,
also bei Namensgebung würd ich nicht nur danach gehen, wie hübsch sie klingen - vielmehr bzw. auch nach deren Bedeutung.

- Gwendolen ist die richtige ursprüngliche Schreibweise (gwen:weiß, weise, blond oder heilig dolen: Kreis oder Ring
- Lea (assyrisch -> Herrscherin ... Lateinisch -> lea, ae f. = Löwin ... "die Ermüdete / die Antilope (Wildkuh)" (hebräisch) Die Namensvergabe bezieht sich in der Regel auf die hebräische Version.
- Lilly ("Gott ist Fülle"oder "Vollkommenheit"; kommt von Elisabeth (hebr.) Oder von englisch 'Lily' = Lilie ... Elisabeth bedeutet auch "der Schwur/Gottes Schwur", durch die ursprüngliche biblische Version esheba "der Schwur/das Versprechen".

Bei der Schreibweise sollte man schon aufpassen.
So bedeutet Lily z.B. Lilie und ist das Gegenstück zur Rose (Zeichen der Liebe) - und steht somit für Abneigung. 

- Alanna (original Alanah) ... (Alanah ist altirisch und heisst Kind. Es gibt unterschiedliche Schreibeweisen dieses Namens. Alanah, Alana, Alannna, Alannah)
- Eleonora („Gott ist mein Licht“ Nebenform von Eleonora, oder anders gesehen: Eleonora ist eine Nebenform von Eleonore

greetz


----------



## Aun (7. November 2012)

woran du schon wieder denkst......
ich find aria istn schöner name. italienisch für arie.
*Aria* (persisch &#1570;&#1585;&#1740;&#1575 ist ein im persischen Sprachraum sowie in Pakistan und Indien weit verbreiteter Vorname. Seine Bedeutung ist "edel" oder "rein". kannst es ja auch arya schreiben.
außerdem ist aria giovanni ne heiße schnitte


----------



## Reflox (7. November 2012)

Wenn dann Arya!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nYxo4ssBXZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (7. November 2012)

@Xidish
Danke für diese ausführlichen Hinweise, aber du kommst Stunden, ja Tage zu spät. Natürlich haben wir uns eingehend über die Bedeutung hinter den Namen erkundigt.   
@Aun
Das ist ja eben das Problem. Jeder hat eigene Geschmäcker und Vorlieben und während ich mit Aria ähnlich viel anfangen kann, wie z. B. mit Kunigunde, gefällt vielen Gwendolyn Lea oder Lilly Alanna eben gar nicht. Aria gibt mir irgendwie nichts, vom Klang und dem Gefühl im Mund wenn man ihn ausspricht. 


Hachje, die Namenswahl ist echt ein stressiger Job. Und dabei ist die Kleine noch nichtmal auf der Welt.


----------



## Aun (7. November 2012)

oh yeah! got.
was war batmans größter fehler? das blag in arkham zu retten....


----------



## Fakebook (7. November 2012)

Grad ein knappes Dutzend Facebooker zugeflamt. Ich fühl mich echt gut und bin Eins mit meiner Sig.


----------



## Aun (7. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Grad ein knappes Dutzend Facebooker zugeflamt. Ich fühl mich echt gut und bin Eins mit meiner Sig.



wo flamest du die denn voll? ich troll da auch immer meinen gesammten bekanntenkreis ^^


----------



## Noxiel (7. November 2012)

Ein Grund mehr, dass ich Facebook meide wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.


----------



## Xidish (7. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> woran du schon wieder denkst......


Wieso, er denkt völlig korrekt.
Anscheinend gibt es so viele unterschiedliche Bedeutungen von Namen.

u.a bedeutet es auch ...
- Aria kommt von ariana. Bedeutung: der Herr (Rasse der Arier/arische Rasse, in der NS-Zeit missbraucht)... altpersisch:Luft ... niederländische Form von Adriana und Ariadne ... bedeutet auch Lied oder Melodie

- Ariadne ... "die Ausweg Findende" (griech.); nach der Heldin in der griech. Mythologie 

- Adriana ... "aus der Stadt Hadria" (latein.) ... auch: deutsche Form des griechischen Namens Adrianí (&#913;&#948;&#961;&#953;&#945;&#957;&#942... Kommt aus der Adria deshalb ist der name auch italienisch und kroatisch weil da die Adriaküste verläuft


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> außerdem ist aria giovanni ne heiße schnitte



Glaube kaum das du jemanden mit dem Argument dazu bewegen kannst diesen Namen für seine neugeborene Torchter zu wählen xD



Ich finde man lässt sich bei der Namensgebung natürlich auch von seinen eigenen Erfahrungen beeinflussen.
Ich kenne eine Aria und finde den Namen eigentlich auch recht schick, wenn ich allerdings an diese entfernte Bekannte denke wäre das wohl der letzte Name den ich meiner Torchter geben würde, weil die nämlich dumm wie Brot is...


----------



## Noxiel (7. November 2012)

Hör bloß auf. Ich könnte meine Tochter NIEMALS

- Marie

- Daniela

- Sandra

- Kathrin

- Yvonne

nennen. Eben weil ich Damen kenne, die diesen Namen tragen und in unterschiedlicher Stärke dafür sorgen, dass sich mir die Zehennägel aufrollen. Brrrrrr.


----------



## Fakebook (7. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wo flamest du die denn voll? ich troll da auch immer meinen gesammten bekanntenkreis ^^



mal kurz umrissen...

Gibt nen e.V., den ich eigentlich mochte.
Völlig platt haben die heute bei FB nen Polizeibericht gepostet/geteilt: Jäger beim Jagen angeschossen [sinngemäß]
Die darauf folgenden Kommentare:

.. leider kein Blattschuss
.. trifft hoffentlich das nächste mal
.. hoffentlich verreckt er
.. muahaha
.. richtig so
und so weiter und so fort.

Ich hab den e.V. angeschrieben und Kritik geäussert. Die Tierschutzbotschaft ginge in Spott und Häme unter, man provoziere Hass-Kommentare, zudem ...die Hälfte der Leute nähme es privat (lt. FB-Profil) wohl keineswegs so ernst (Grilleinheizer, Omelettbrater usw).
Platter, populistischer Beitrag eben, der all die Hater auf den Plan ruft (>ähnliche< Spezies schreibt auch unter jeden vegetarisch/veganen Eintrag 'boah, voll boch auf steak!'. Das übliche Getrolle eben)

Die Antwort (zusammengefasst): wayne

Da der e.V. zu keinem Eingreifen in diese 'lebensverachtetden' Posts bereit war, hab ich die Extrem-Hater mal eben angeschrieben:

"Ihr seid alle nur krank. Wie kann man soviel Hass in sich tragen?!

Der Tierfreunde-Beitrag hat nichts mit Tierschutz zu tun, und wenn doch, so verschwindet er hinter Hass und Häme.

Ich klatsch mir morgen auf die Schenkel bis sie bluten, weil mal wieder nen Fleischesser an Herz/Kreislauferkrankungen gestorben ist. Schließlich ist er für systematischen Tiertod verantwortlich.

Ach halt, vorher brech ich mir die Schenkel vor lachen, wenn ein Bespaßungs-Tier-Halter dahinsiecht. Hundehalter stinken."

Diese Nachricht ging vornehmlich an Hundehalter.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, ihr erkennt den Sarkasmus.


----------



## Fakebook (7. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hör bloß auf. Ich könnte meine Tochter NIEMALS
> ..
> - Kathrin
> ..
> nennen. Eben weil ich Damen kenne, die diesen Namen tragen und in unterschiedlicher Stärke dafür sorgen, dass sich mir die Zehennägel aufrollen. Brrrrrr.




Du hast gut daran getan, Kathrin mit H zu schreiben  

(ich könnte es auch nicht)

Gruß
Fakebook/aufgeraucht/Katrin


----------



## Aun (7. November 2012)

oha. das klingt trotz sarkasmus echt verbittert. aber respekt, so viel mut bringt auch nicht jeder auf!


----------



## Reflox (7. November 2012)

Mein Sohn wird Simon oder Remo heissen. Wenn ich einen Sohn haben werde. Und falls ich mal eine Tochter habe nenne ich sie Isabella,Amy,Sydney oder Christina.


----------



## Fakebook (7. November 2012)

Na sagen wir mal ... solche Beiträge schmecken mir bitter.

Klicks und 'Likes' um jeden Preis - da verschwimmt die Grenze zwischen polarisieren, provozieren und Aufmerksamkeit heischend. Der vom 'die Tierfreunde e.V.' hatte keine (tragende) Botschaft, m.E. nur Klicks im Visier. Die Kommentare eindeutig (derzeit 24, ausser meinem und einem weiteres alles nur Hater)

Ich kritzel durchaus böse Comics, aber sie sind als Übertreibung erkennbar, kein plattes 'ähhh FU fleischfresser'. Ich hätte auch keine Freunde mehr (nur trollende Hater)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (7. November 2012)

Ya were Jack da Ripper!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iS_6GlZkVy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (7. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> VIDEO



So stell ich mir nen Coitus interruptus bei den Herren vor. Wurde grad spannend.


----------



## Noxiel (7. November 2012)

Ich geh pennen. US-Wahl wird ohnehin nicht mehr in der nächste Stunde entschieden und ich fühle mich müde. Bleibt sauber, der Thread ist ab jetzt Mod-frei.


----------



## Aun (7. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Klicks und 'Likes' um jeden Preis - da verschwimmt die Grenze zwischen polarisieren, provozieren und Aufmerksamkeit heischend. Der vom 'die Tierfreunde e.V.' hatte keine (tragende) Botschaft, m.E. nur Klicks im Visier. Die Kommentare eindeutig (derzeit 24, ausser meinem und einem weiteres alles nur Hater)



ich muss bei dem "klick or go to hell" scheiss immer lachen.genauso wie diese deppen kinder, ohne belehrung der eltern, die solche sachen wie massenparties starten.
erst letztens in magdeburg so gewesen. die werte dame erwartet eine mehrere tausend euro teure rechnung wegen einsatz von 2 hundertschaften.
ich will den scheiss auch nirgends gut heißen. ich hab meinen zugang dementsprechend angepasst, was sicherheit ( toller begriff bei fb), und öffentlichkeit angeht.
nichmal alle meine freunde sehen alles über mich oder was ich denn mal pro woche mitteilen will... hmmm dabei steht auch fast nichts in meinem profil 
und so einen dreckk wegen dem bilder hochladen. himmel herr gott noch eins..... nein nie im leben.

naja und hater und flamer gibts überall auf fb, selbst im kontaktkreis, wie ich feststellen durfte. alles blöde wichser.

mir geht es bei fb eher um das mit einander in kontakt bleiben. was einige vllt lächerlich finden. aber in meinem kreis hat es sich als sehr gut erwiesen. man kann ein
paar kurze worte wechseln, geburtstage, ach was weiß ich. in meinem kreis funktioniert die menschheit zum glück noch


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mein Sohn wird Simon oder Remo heissen. Wenn ich einen Sohn haben werde. Und falls ich mal eine Tochter habe nenne ich sie Isabella,Amy,Sydney oder Christina.



Remo? xD Das klingt wie die Abkürzung von Remoulade... 

Ne Freundin von mir heißt Rinoa, find ich auch ganz gut...

Was ich ja total hasse is wenn die Weiber von heute sich so Ami-Namen geben...

Aus Katharina wird dann halt "Kate" und sowas. Find ich total ätzend. Benutz dann auch immer trotzdem den richtigen Namen.
Die erwähnte "Kate" mag mich daher auch nich besonders


----------



## Aun (7. November 2012)

@ ego



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nein normalerweise schlage ich keine frauen. aber bei einer hab ichs mal auf einer feier getan. die menge hat getobt . ich war zwar bei ihr und ihren "bitches" unten durch, haha wayne interessierts, aber der abend war gerettet.


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2012)

Wenn schon, dann richtig. Mit der Zuhälterschelle zum Beispiel 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_7CIUEDNi3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (7. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> mir geht es bei fb eher um das mit einander in kontakt bleiben.
> ..
> paar kurze worte wechseln, geburtstage, ach was weiß ich. in meinem kreis funktioniert die menschheit zum glück noch



Hat sich definitiv als praktikabel erwiesen. Von der 'Feinschmecker'-Gruppe, die nur schnelle Küche von mir zu lesen bekommt, bis zu echten Freunden, mit denen mal eben fix was austauscht.
Daher meine Abneigung gegen Klicks und 'Likes'-Sammler.

Mich interessiert es ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob im hessischen Unterholz nen Jäger bei der Jagd verletzt wurde. Ganz anders die Albert-Schweizer-Stiftung, die sind meist lesenswert.

Hater und Trolle sind oft behilflich, wenn man die rosarote Brille mal im Gesicht verkantet hat. Aber eigentlich will ich wissen, wann Natalie mal wieder über das verträgliche Maß getrunken hat (da verstehen wir uns am besten), Sir Fänksälott einen schlechen Tag hatte, oder die nächste Party ansteht.


Soweit ist Facebook ganz tauglich (solange man sich den Namen von Meerestieren gibt und die wahre Identität leugnet)


----------



## Reflox (7. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Remo? xD Das klingt wie die Abkürzung von Remoulade...
> 
> Ne Freundin von mir heißt Rinoa, find ich auch ganz gut...



Remo ist bei uns einer der häufigsten Namen. ^^
Naja, ihr in tschörmäny spricht es sicher wieder so doof aus 

Ich bin mal pennen. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcwR1s1hzEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und lass euch Musik von den Färöer Inseln da 

Ach, du sprichst hier immer von Niveau und schaust dir Juliensblog an? Da hat Simon Desue mit Bushido/Haftbefehl/Moneyboy Remix hintergrundmusik mehr neivau als schwulien


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2012)

Echt? Noch nie gehört... 

Naja so viele Möglichkeiten den auszusprechen gibt es ja nich... ^^

Achso stimmt ja in eurer Sprache bestimmt


----------



## Aun (7. November 2012)

na nee ego.......
ne schelle bei der richtigen person, aber nicht sowas. außerdem war es bei mir 1 einziges mal, was 4 jahre her ist.
wie gesagt ich schlage frauen eigtl nicht ( außer das eine mal).

so gute nacht liebe genossinen und genossen, das ZK meldet sich morgen abend wieder im gleichen kanal.


----------



## xynlovesit (7. November 2012)

Wenn die Amerikaner nur etwas mehr Ahnung haetten von den Praesidenten, echt schlimm wenn man so manche Kommentare liest.


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2012)

Die sind damit beschäftigt die alten Präsidenten chronologisch nach Amtszeit auswendig zu lernen, da ist für sowas halt kein Platz mehr


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Die sind damit beschäftigt die alten Presidenten chronologisch nach Amtszeit auswendig zu lernen, da ist für sowas halt kein Platz mehr







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vvy0wRLD5s8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2012)

So, mein erster Versuch seit einer Woche mal vor 6 Uhr morgens schlafen zu können, hoffentlich wird das was...

Adios!


----------



## xynlovesit (7. November 2012)

YESSSS! OBAMA 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. November 2012)

ich find das lied toll. echt mal was anderes.


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2012)

AAAAuuuuuuuuuuunnn....

Immer wenn ich deinen Namen lese habe ich so ein Wolfsheulen in den Ohren


----------



## seanbuddha (7. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> AAAAuuuuuuuuuuunnn....
> 
> Immer wenn ich deinen Namen lese habe ich so ein Wolfsheulen in den Ohren



Und steckst noch andere damit an >.<


----------



## Aun (7. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> AAAAuuuuuuuuuuunnn....
> 
> Immer wenn ich deinen Namen lese habe ich so ein Wolfsheulen in den Ohren



das liegt an meiner animalische seite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2012)

Das war der Plan


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2012)

4:0 führen die Bauern nach 30 Minuten... Ich glaube das wird noch spannend...


----------



## Aun (7. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MOg8Cz9yfWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



rip ezio


bwahahaha und wieder mal nen flamewar auf fb losgetreten ^^
kommentar unter einem 5:0 fcb post:
jaja und morgen heißt es wieder: "die deutschen überfallen frankreich 2.0" 


muahahahha


----------



## seanbuddha (7. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Ux_WnRuvvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (7. November 2012)

oha faun. ewig net gehört


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2012)

Morgen geb ich meine Facharbeit ab & bekomm die von meiner lehrerin mit dem Link wieder. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen geb ich meine Facharbeit ab & bekomm die von meiner lehrerin mit dem Link wieder.



oder damit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (7. November 2012)

Abend


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2012)

oder einfach nur ganz kurz tl;dr


----------



## seanbuddha (7. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> oder einfach nur ganz kurz tl;dr



Oder noch besser:

404


----------



## Reflox (7. November 2012)

Abend


----------



## Aun (7. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Abend



&#12494;&#9516;&#9472;&#9516;&#12494; &#65077; ( \o°o)\


----------



## Reflox (7. November 2012)

Warum bist du so wütend? (&#12387;&#9685;&#8255;&#9685&#12387;


----------



## Aun (7. November 2012)

in soviet germany table flips you! hah


----------



## Reflox (7. November 2012)

Tja, hier in der Westalpinen Förderation ist halt alles besser. Hier werfen wir Tische aus Gold um.


----------



## Aun (7. November 2012)

welches gold? bei euchliegt doch nichts. ein gescheiter virus und ende gelände bei euch


----------



## seanbuddha (7. November 2012)

Ich werde mich dann mal Schlafen begeben.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QCoeTJOQnr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Reflox, morgen klopft er an deine Tür


----------



## Reflox (7. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Reflox, morgen klopft er an deine Tür



Ja bitte?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2012)

Disturbed motiviert einen irgendwie immer aufs neue


----------



## Aun (7. November 2012)

klopf klopf. wer ist da? ihr finanzberater 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> welches gold? bei euchliegt doch nichts. ein gescheiter virus und ende gelände bei euch



Ich sehe es schon kommen. Die Schweiz wird dann logischerweise nicht mit unter den Rettungsschirm dürfen und sie fallen bei uns ein mit ihren 2 Trupps Gebirgsjägern 


Wo krieg ich denn ein paar coole, lustige Gifs her, nich so diesen blöden, billigen Schrott den man überall findet?


----------



## seanbuddha (7. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wo krieg ich denn ein paar coole, lustige Gifs her, nich so diesen blöden, billigen Schrott den man überall findet?



Oh, nochmal drüber gelesen. Dann bildschirmarbeiter.com

So jetzt bin ich aber pennen xD


----------



## Aun (7. November 2012)

i lold hard @ sean ^^


----------



## Reflox (7. November 2012)

Wir müssen nicht unter den Rettungsschirm, wir müssen ihn sogar mitfinanzieren!

und wegen den gifs: 4ganzböseseitediehierzensiertwerdenmuss.org/wsg/


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2012)

schon per pm geschickt


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wir müssen nicht unter den Rettungsschirm, wir müssen ihn sogar mitfinanzieren!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7uvdFVq_bes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sMdeckrJuEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NuB27TcbHXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2012)

Ach da auch? 

KK Dank euch... Hab das schon so gecheckt, die Seite wo Jackie Chan bestimmt auch ganz toll finden tut höhöhö Brüller, ich weiß !


----------



## xynlovesit (8. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4d5xkULjc50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




warum geht das nicht?


----------



## Xidish (8. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4d5xkULjc50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geht doch. 

Du darfst nicht den embedded Code nehmen, das geht hier schon lange nicht mehr so recht.
Kopiere den Titel einfach in die Suchleiste von youtube und klicke bei der Auswahlmöglichkeiten auf Dein gewünschtes Video.
So erhälst Du den Video-Url.

Oder einfacher, Du nimmst per Rechtsklick die Video-URL und entfernst am Ende dieses &feature=player_detailpage.


----------



## xynlovesit (8. November 2012)

Ah super, danke!

Finde das Video richtig cool :b wie dann die Hand abgeschnitten wird.


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2012)

{&#9685; &#7525; &#9685;}


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2012)




----------



## Xidish (8. November 2012)

*wieder mal WoW saugen und installieren* sind ja nur ca 20 GB - also ca 1 Stunde^^

Dagegen ist das Installieren & Updaten von Windows + Office ja um einiges langwieriger.


----------



## xynlovesit (8. November 2012)

20GB in 1 Stunde? Nett


----------



## ego1899 (8. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (8. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (8. November 2012)

Haha dir is langweilig hm?


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2012)

Ab ins Bett


----------



## xynlovesit (8. November 2012)

Schlaf gut!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w15oWDh02K4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



DÖDÖDÖDÖ


----------



## seanbuddha (8. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das habe ich ja ewig nimmer gehört...ich bleib lieber beim Metal.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nvpThS7zfQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Entspannen Leute... zurücklehnen...


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bn0PgN0HpRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (8. November 2012)

Gudde Nacht


----------



## xynlovesit (8. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QsfZeLpG7S8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Einfach nur Hammer, besonders bei 2:55 .. boha.


----------



## Magogan (8. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> 20GB in 1 Stunde? Nett


Entspricht Standard VDSL 50 Geschwindigkeit (50 MBit/s), bzw. sogar etwas weniger.

Achja, irgendwer hatte danach gefragt, warum die Leute Let's Plays gucken. Jetzt ist mir ein Grund eingefallen: Man will sehen, wie das Spiel so ist, bevor man es kauft


----------



## Felix^^ (8. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Entspricht Standard VDSL 50 Geschwindigkeit (50 MBit/s), bzw. sogar etwas weniger.



Als wenn man bei Blizz mit dieser Leitung fullspeed lädt.  Nääää

Ich mit meiner gammligen 16k Leitung.  Will mehr!


----------



## xynlovesit (8. November 2012)

Da habe ich andere Erfahrungen mit Blizzard.


Ich lebe in Amerika und ich habe mit meiner DSL Leitung die beste Verbindung mit Blizzard und Apple Servern, also richtig schnell.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. November 2012)

Nabend.
Ich werd bekloppt. Wenn ich versuche einen Text zu kopieren, muss ich seit dem letzten Opera Update, den Text von rechts nach links markieren.


Ob das ne Fehlfunktion ist oder nicht, kein Plan. Bei Chrome funktioniert alles wie immer.


Wie kann man eine so grundlegende Funktion einfach ändern. Das ist so als müsste man eine Türklinke jetzt nach oben drücken damit die Tür aufgeht. Why?!
In meinem eigenem geschriebenen Text macht es übrigens keinen Unterschied. Irgendwas läuft hier falsch. o0

Ach ja, wenn sich je jemand gefragt haben sollte warum zwischen meinen Zeilen soviel Platz ist. Das ist nicht gewollt. Entweder bin ich zu doof oder mein Opera verträgt sich mit Foren nicht.


----------



## Magogan (8. November 2012)

Hast du die Leserichtung umgestellt (von rechts nach links statt von links nach rechts)? Was anderes ergäbe keinen Sinn.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. November 2012)

Ne eigentlich nicht. Wörter mit Doppelklick  markieren geht auch nicht mehr.
Wenn das so weiter geht muss ich den Browser wechseln. Dabei hab ich mir bei Opera alles so schön hergerichtet.

Edit: Und warum ist bei meinen posts immer Doppelt soviel Platz wie bei allen anderen bis die Signatur kommt. (Nein ich haue nicht nochmal auf Enter)

Edit2: Im nacheditieren bekomm ich den Raum dann weg. wtf. Und die Zeilen auch zusammen. why.

Edit3: Ah das Problem mit dem markieren hab ich nun gelöst. Das Übersetzeraddon hat den Fehler ausgelöst.


----------



## Arosk (9. November 2012)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Als wenn man bei Blizz mit dieser Leitung fullspeed lädt.  Nääää
> 
> Ich mit meiner gammligen 16k Leitung.  Will mehr!



stirb

ich hab 3k





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wo5pde7c8Zs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. November 2012)

First^^


----------



## seanbuddha (9. November 2012)

*Grillenzirpen*


----------



## Aun (9. November 2012)

kann nicht muss BL: Robertas Trail zuende schaun


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. November 2012)

Danke Aun.


----------



## Aun (9. November 2012)

für was?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. November 2012)

Wusste noch nicht das es zu Robertas Blood Trail jetzt auch n OVA Release gibt. ^^


----------



## Aun (9. November 2012)

asooo ^^ jo np. viel spaß. macht echt laune, auch wenns nur 5 folgen sind


----------



## seanbuddha (9. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AMJbZMCi4Ck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Müde gähn und ein wenig Blinzel*


----------



## Magogan (9. November 2012)

Minas Morgul erinnert mich eher an Herr der Ringe ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MPVo2KDOosk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (9. November 2012)

und einmal trine komplett für -75% zum mitnehmen


----------



## seanbuddha (9. November 2012)

Will jemand Dota 2 haben?


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> und einmal trine komplett für -75% zum mitnehmen



bei mir haben 2 codes für trine 2 75% nicht funktinier beide aktiviert aber billiger wurde das spiel nicht ^^

naja am sonntag kommt erstmal auf amazon.com





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JvsUkUaJjYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=30QwYbFylxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 für ca 9 euro - wobei noch unbekannt ist ob teil 1 für steam kommt ^^


----------



## Aun (9. November 2012)

oh yeah. prototype ist mMn übergeil. habs zwar schon durch. aber werds wohl nochmal angehen


----------



## Xidish (9. November 2012)

G'nabend zusammen 



Magogan schrieb:


> Entspricht Standard VDSL 50 Geschwindigkeit (50 MBit/s), bzw. sogar etwas weniger.


Genau diesen Anschluss habe ich ja.

Und so sah es beim Download aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und fast alles beim PC geht wieder - fast ...
außer daß mir mein Kaspersky Lizensschlüssel fehlt und der für Office angeblich ungültig ist.


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

prototype 1+2+dlc atm bei amazon.com im sale 6 €


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (10. November 2012)

hey Deanne ^^
Irgendwann kommen sie alle zurück


----------



## seanbuddha (10. November 2012)

Deanne!!!


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2012)

Ach ja, falls sich jemand fragt, warum ich gegangen bin:

Dass ich mich immer wieder dumm anmachen lassen musste, weil ich Veganer bin, ist ja weitestgehend bekannt. Hey, irgendwann gewöhnt man sich daran, dass man jedes mal an den Pranger gestellt wird, wenn es nur ansatzweise um Gemüse, Ernährung oder Tierschutz geht. "Was isst du gerade?" "Eine Tomate." "ARGH! Blöder Veganer, von dir lasse ich mir nicht mein Essen verbieten, du bist bestimmt krank und ausgemergelt! Nein, auf jeden Fall bist du das! Veganer stinken und sind intolerant!" Fand ich irgendwann ganz süß, hatte etwas von "nach Hause kommen", sowas entwickelt sich irgendwann zur Routine. Wenn man Bock auf Diffamierungen hat ---> Buffed-Forum, die sind da zuverlässig. <3

Dann die Sache mit dem Typen. Gut, da habe ich mich unglücklich ausgedrückt, aber viele Worte wurden mir auch im Mund umgedreht, nachdem ich den ursprünglichen Text schon editiert hatte. Nur soviel: wenn mir ein Mann verbieten will, meine Haare zu färben oder wichtige Medikamente zu nehmen, weil man dadurch zunimmt, sich selbst aber verändert, wie er Bock hat, finde ich das doof. Beispiel: Mann trifft Frau mit riesigen Hupen, steht da unglaublich drauf, sie lässt sich operieren, A-Körbchen. Bam! Mann will sich einen Ohrring stechen lassen, Frau mit operierten Brüsten droht mit Trennung. Nicht cool, oder? Falls es jemanden interessiert: ich habe mich übrigens doch nicht getrennt, ich wurde kurz darauf getrennt, nachdem ich Wasserstoffblond gegen Dunkelblond getauscht habe.

Ganz ehrlich: blödes Gelaber in einem Forum juckt mich wenig, aber wenn man sich den Scheiß dann auch noch bei Facebook geben darf, weil irgendein zuverlässiger Mensch den größten Klappärschen des Forums die Adresse gegeben hat, geht einem das irgendwann auf den Sack und man hat keine Lust mehr, sich sowas zu geben.

EDIT: Ach ne, hier darf man ja erst ab 21 Uhr posten, das hab ich wohl vergessen. Na gut, dann lest das halt erst um 21 Uhr, ich pule mir bis dahin ein bisschen an den Füßen.


----------



## Konov (10. November 2012)

Das hört sich ja kacke an ^^

Nun ist aber alles wieder gut wie mir scheint 

So gleich gehts los zur Pardey, schönen abend noch


----------



## Fakebook (10. November 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ach ja, falls sich jemand fragt, warum ich gegangen bin:
> 
> Dass ich mich immer wieder dumm anmachen lassen musste, weil ich Veganer bin



Willkommen im kleinen, aber exklusiven Klub ... und im falschen Thread ;-)
Freue mich auf einen veganen Gesprächspartner :-)


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

von 6 bis 21 uhr geht jetzt der gute morgen tread ^^


----------



## Fakebook (10. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> von 6 bis 21 uhr geht jetzt der gute morgen tread ^^



Zumal ich da grad so nett gespammt habe...


----------



## Xidish (10. November 2012)

Da komme ich gerade von einem Jugendleiterseminar, wo es heute um Cyberbullying (Cybermobbing) ging - und dann lese ich das hier.
Wir haben die Problematik heute den ganzen Tag durchgenommen und es ist wirklich auch erschreckend, welche Form das Ganze inzwischen angenommen hat -
und wie sich Verantwortliche (z.B. Schüler VZ) es verharmlosen oder gar die Schuld von sich weisen.

Oft ist es nicht mehr mit einem einfachen Spruch wie "Lass Dich doch nicht ärgern" getan.
Da hilft nur, sich rechtzeitig an die Zuständigen wenden!

WB Deanne


----------



## seanbuddha (10. November 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dass ich mich immer wieder dumm anmachen lassen musste, weil ich Veganer bin, ist ja weitestgehend bekannt. Hey, irgendwann gewöhnt man sich daran, dass man jedes mal an den Pranger gestellt wird, wenn es nur ansatzweise um Gemüse, Ernährung oder Tierschutz geht. "Was isst du gerade?" "Eine Tomate." "ARGH! Blöder Veganer, von dir lasse ich mir nicht mein Essen verbieten, du bist bestimmt krank und ausgemergelt! Nein, auf jeden Fall bist du das! Veganer stinken und sind intolerant!" Fand ich irgendwann ganz süß, hatte etwas von "nach Hause kommen", sowas entwickelt sich irgendwann zur Routine. Wenn man Bock auf Diffamierungen hat ---> Buffed-Forum, die sind da zuverlässig. <3



Ignorier das einfach, die meisten hängen sich da an ein irgendein Wirrwar von Pseudowissenschaftlern. Sie meinen einfach alles besser zu Wissen. Knüller ist immernoch: "Die Tiere werden doch extra gezüchtet dafür!" 
Da könnte ich denen einfach mal spontan das Herz rausreißen vor Wut auf die Dummheit. 

Aber wieso sag ich dir das, das weisst du ja bereits selbst. 
Freu mich einfach das du wieder da bist *Knuddel*


----------



## Ogil (10. November 2012)

Das Geld kommt aus der Wand und die Milch aus der Tuete! Und wer was anderes behauptet luegt!


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> War das nicht wie in den film wargame. Da meine ich gab es auch was mit telefon monitor also allinone oder täusche ich mich da?





war das nicht in hackers ?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. November 2012)

Ist aber toll dich hier wieder im forum zu sehen.Wegen der veganer sache stört mich persöhnlich recht garnicht.
Jeder sollte tun und lassen was er selbst für richtig hällt. Egal was andere sagen.Aber das mit sailor moon hehehe ^^


----------



## Aun (10. November 2012)

war das nicht in beiden? bzw in hackers ham die doch fast alles über münztelefone gemacht. btw angelina jolie in jungen jahren


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

und wieder alles tot


----------



## Carcharoth (10. November 2012)

Deanne isst blonde Tomaten die gepierct sind? Sachen gibts. 

Aber Welcome back ;D


----------



## Magogan (10. November 2012)

So ist das Leben halt ^^

Hmm, ich wundere mich gerade, dass ich heute ca. 50 Videoaufrufe hatte - viel mehr als normal ... Wer guckt sich denn sowas an? Oo


----------



## Fakebook (10. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fühl mich besser. Volltreffer gelandet, leider wollte die Dame nicht fürs Foto posieren.
(ist auch schon wieder aufgewischt)


----------



## Aun (10. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wer guckt sich denn sowas an? Oo



viel wichtiger. wer macht solche videos. das müssen verrückte ohne rl sein ^^



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ololol


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

du hast den lieferdienst mit beworgen ?


----------



## seanbuddha (10. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du gefällst mir *Knuddel*


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

hast wenigstens das ersatzessen vorher angenommen ?

sonst biste ja jetzt hungrig- ob fett von der wann zurückgeht ^^


----------



## Fakebook (10. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> du hast den lieferdienst mit beworgen ?



Ja. Nein, sie hat nicht gefangen.

Chronologie des Ärgers

16:30 bestellt ohne Paprika
18:00 Paprika reklamiert
19:00 Paprika reklamiert
20:30 Paprika reklamiert, Bier als Ersatz geordert, Essen wollte ich von dort nicht mehr, Geld-zurück wurde verweigert
21:10 zwei dröge Hasseröder geliefert, endlose Arroganz der Dame, wutschäumend um die Ecke gegriffen
21:10:40 Essen geworfen zurückgegeben, schlechte Flugeigenschaften, schlecht gefangen
21:10:43 Lieferfrau (die auch jedesmal am Telefon war) wütend aufgestampft und runtergerannt. (hatte neben dem Fotoapperat auch nen Nudelholz bereitgelegt, falls sie rauf-, statt runtergerannt wäre)

Ich bin ein friedlicher Mensch und kann mich an keine ähnliche Aktion erinnern. Aber auch ein friedlicher Mensch hat eine Reizgrenze.


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

was für chips tuest eingentlich essen weil alle anderen chips sind entweder arschteuer oder mit paprika ?


----------



## Fakebook (10. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> was für chips tuest eingentlich essen weil alle anderen chips sind entweder arschteuer oder mit paprika ?



Hab überhaupt kein Problem mit Paprikapulver, sind ja meist nur homöopathische Mengen (und beispielsweise auch im Currypulver). Nur frische Paprika geht nicht.
Ess aber auch lieber Pfeffer/Salz-Chips, wenn überhaupt.

Wand pflegeleicht. Sieht aus wie neu ;-) Nur eine Möhrenscheibe unter die Fußleiste gerutscht.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. November 2012)

Was passiert eigentlich genau wenn du Paprika isst?


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

frische paprika schmeckt mir auch nicht genauso wie kohl in jeder form

konnte damals auch mehr obst und gemüse essen aber vertrag ich grösstenteils nicht mehr seit die gallen raus ist


----------



## Carcharoth (10. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich genau wenn du Paprika isst?



Er fängt an zu brennen.


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

verwechselt du nicht paprika mit pepperoni ?


----------



## Aun (10. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Sie fängt an zu brennen.



fixd

ich tippe mal auf unverträglichkeit, ergo übelkeit bis erbrechen. oder allergische reaktion


----------



## Carcharoth (10. November 2012)

Ein Mödchen? In diesem Thread? Wie habt ihr das angestellt?


----------



## Xidish (10. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich bin ein friedlicher Mensch und kann mich an keine ähnliche Aktion erinnern.


Das sehe ich und Zweiteres glaube ich Dir nicht.
Sorry, wenn Du aber schon bei sowas so ausrastest. was machst Du bei wirklichen Problemen?!
Ich würde mir da echt mal ernsthafte Gedanken machen! 

Und wundere Dich nicht, wenn Dir in Deiner Umgebung zukünftig keiner mehr was ausliefern will. pp

*edit:*
Deine Wut kann ich ja gut verstehen - nur ob das die beste Lösung war/ist ...


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ein Mödchen? In diesem Thread? Wie habt ihr das angestellt?



sogar 2 mädchen carcharoth ^^


----------



## Magogan (10. November 2012)

Ich bin eigentlich auch ein Mädchen, ich unterscheide mich von denen nur im Geschlecht und in bestimmten Verhaltensweisen (z.B. kaufe ich keine 50 Schuhe und mag kein Rosa etc.)! Aber das sind doch keine großen Unterschiede, oder?

Hmm, ich sollte vielleicht weniger von diesem Zeugs trinken ...


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich auch ein Mädchen, ich unterscheide mich von denen nur im Geschlecht und in bestimmten Verhaltensweisen! Aber das sind doch keine großen Unterschiede, oder?



beweise ^^


----------



## Magogan (10. November 2012)

Na ja, ok, ich bin ein Männchen. Aber gibt es überhaupt so große Unterschiede zwischen Männchen und Weibchen - abgesehen von den biologischen Merkmalen?


----------



## Fakebook (10. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Er fängt an zu brennen.



SIE!

Ich stoße stundenlang sodbrenn-ähnlich auf. So es denn nicht bereits wieder aus dem Magen gekommen ist, hab ich bei jedem Aufstoßen das Gefühl, es käme.
Schaffts die Paprika bis in die Gedärme .. ok, das ist jetzt so unterhaltsam, wie ne Darmspiegelung.

Ich vertrags einfach nicht.

Aber ist ja alles kein Problem. Meist funktioniert ja die Ansage 'bitte ohne' und ich muss mir eigentlich nie anhören, 'ich hätte den Hinweis zu klein geschrieben' - öhm, war ne Bestellung über Formular, Wunsch ins Anmerkungsfeld geschrieben.
Nur dieses stundenlange, unfreundliche und arrogante Gelaber... Vorsuppe + zwei Bier für 12 Euro (nach Abzug des Gutscheins vom Bestellvermittler).

Ich hätte es wissen können .. meine erste Bestellung dort innerhalb telefonisch storniert, da kurzfristig was dazwischengekommen war. Da man des Deutschen wohl nicht so mächtig war, kam das Essen trotzdem. Ich hab den Liefertypen vorm Haus getroffen. Schon damals sehr unfreundlich, endlose Streiterei. Ich habe ihn irgendwann einfach stehen lassen.

Bei der zweiten Bestellung fehlte die Hälfte. War schon per Paypal bezahlt und bedauerlicherweise natürlich kein Geld dabei. Die versprochene Nachlieferung kam nie an.

Und heute die dritte. Ich lass mich wohl immer wieder dazu verleiten, da sie bei den Getränken echte Kampfpreise haben   

Zum Selbstschutz wird es wohl das letzt Mal gewesen sein. Glaub, die haben mich nicht mehr lieb.

@Xid
Echte Probleme weiß ich durchaus zu lösen. Nur verarscht, angepöbelt und für blöd verkauft zu werden reizt mich ganz gewaltig. Ob du das nun glaubst ...
(ausserdem hab ich sie nicht beworfen. Ich hab gesagt, sie könne es wiederhaben. War zu schnell die Treppe runter und schlecht im Fangen - vorherige Einträge gefixt)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. November 2012)

naja so lange sie nur paprika versehentlich ignoriert haben. bei uns in md haben sie nen fuchs! verarbeitet, hat das gesundheitsamt aber zum glück mitbekommen


----------



## Magogan (10. November 2012)

Wieso kaufst du die Getränke nicht im Supermarkt?


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Na ja, ok, ich bin ein Männchen. Aber gibt es überhaupt so große Unterschiede zwischen Männchen und Weibchen - abgesehen von den biologischen Merkmalen?



deine brust kann keine milch produzieren


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> deine brust kann keine milch produzieren


Kann sie unter gewissen Umständen. Zumindest mit ner richtigen Hormonbehandlung :S


----------



## ego1899 (10. November 2012)

Moooin!



Wrynn schrieb:


> beweise ^^



Er kriegt sämtliche technischen Geräte klein, ist das nich Beweis genug?


----------



## Carcharoth (10. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> sogar 2 mädchen carcharoth ^^




Ach ihr seid doch alles Lügner ^^


----------



## Magogan (10. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Er kriegt sämtliche technischen Geräte klein, ist das nich Beweis genug?


In letzter Zeit nicht mehr so ^^

Hmm, macht mir schon fast Sorgen ^^


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ach ihr seid doch alles Lügner ^^



fakebook ist weiblich und deanne ist weiblich



Grüne schrieb:


> Kann sie unter gewissen Umständen. Zumindest mit ner richtigen Hormonbehandlung :S



 "Als die Mutter krank wurde, nahm der Vater das Kind, um es zu beruhigen, in sein Bett und drückte es an seine Brust. Lozano war 32 Jahre alt und hatte bis dahin keine Milch in der Brust verspürt; aber die Reizung der Warze, an der das Kind sog, bewirkte eine Ansammlung dieser Flüssigkeit. Die Milch war fett und sehr süss. Der Vater, über das Anschwellen seiner Brust erstaunt, reichte sie dem Kind und stillte es fünf Monate zwei- bis dreimal täglich (…)."

Und tatsächlich ist körperlich jeder Mensch dazu in der Lage, Milch zu produzieren - denn Brustdrüsen haben Frauen wie Männer. Deren Existenz alleine, reicht aber noch nicht, dass Milch einschießt. Essentiell ist der äußere Reiz, also das Saugen des Babys an den Brustwarzen. Das lässt den Körper spezielle Hormone ausschütten, die wiederum die Milchproduktion ankurbeln, zumindest bei einigen Männern. Eine gewisse mentale Bereitschaft ist gewiss auch von Nöten - doch daran scheint es bei vielen Vätern neuerdings auch nicht zu mangeln. Denn in Väter-Foren wird das Thema immer öfter diskutiert. Kein Wunder, ist ja die Mutter-Kind-Beziehung nicht nur auf Grund der Schwangerschaft, sondern auch wegen des Brustgebens besonders intensiv. Nicht wenige Väter wünschen sich das auch.

Allerdings sind dem Ganzen auch Grenzen gesetzt und zwar, wenn es darum geht das Kind auch wirklich satt zu kriegen: Der Mann hat zwar Milchdrüsen, aber weniger als die Frau - nur in den seltensten Fällen kann er soviel Milch produzieren, das es zur Füllung von Babys leeren Magen reicht.

http://www.fem.com/private/milchmaenner-maenner-koennen-stillen-690.html


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Na ja, ok, ich bin ein Männchen. Aber gibt es überhaupt so große Unterschiede zwischen Männchen und Weibchen - abgesehen von den biologischen Merkmalen?



Nein sind alle gleich. wtf Mago, hast du wirklich ein Abi? D:


----------



## Fakebook (10. November 2012)

Hab nen Buch - 'Letzte Fragen' von Babara Häusler - dort wird auf vier Seiten erklärt, warum Männer Brustwarzen haben. Hier drei der sinnvollsten Erklärungen:

Erklärung 1:
1. Man nehme ein Foto von einem attraktiven Mann (mit nacktem Oberkörper)
2. Betrachten. Eingehend.
3. Foto einscannen
4. Brustwarzen wegretuschieren
5. Ausdrucken
6. Nochmal betrachten
7. Sieht ziemlich Scheiße aus jetzt, oder?!

Erklärung 2:
Damit Brusthaare ein Zentrum haben.

Erklärung 3:
für Piercings

(Buch war ein Geschenk, soviel zu meiner Entschuldigung)


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2012)

Bei solchen Büchern würde ich die in die Ecke werfen und mich unter der Decke verstecken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. November 2012)

Männer können mit Hormonen auch Milch geben...


----------



## Aun (10. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Männer können mit Hormonen auch Milch geben...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




themawechsel sonst spam ich hier gleich katzenbilder


----------



## Magogan (10. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nein sind alle gleich. wtf Mago, hast du wirklich ein Abi? D:


Ja, aber hab Bio abgewählt ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Männer können mit Hormonen auch Milch geben...


Eigentlich müsstest du mein Profilbild nehmen ._.


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> themawechsel sonst spam ich hier gleich katzenbilder







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSDsu98SoTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




muahaha


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xoLE8_2-I3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Schnabel sieht selbst nochmal aus wie n Vogel o_O
zB ein Wellensittich mit großem Schnabel (Das Nasenloch ist dann das Auge)


----------



## seanbuddha (10. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwwwww :3


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XsgZPVY_jLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2012)

Okay, srsly what the fuck? D:


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

c-c-c-combobreaker ^^

aber hier hast was zum trösten ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n32YYJW9y64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KIsv1YOFNys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



könnte mal wieder ghost of mars und starship troopers schauen ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (10. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Der Schnabel sieht selbst nochmal aus wie n Vogel o_O
> zB ein Wellensittich mit großem Schnabel (Das Nasenloch ist dann das Auge)




What has been seen.... asdf.


----------



## Aun (10. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> starship troopers



schau dir starship troopers: invasion an


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

warum ist reflox pokemon schwanz weiss ?

axxo mago





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tIwH7ptHCWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> warum ist reflox pokemon schwanz weiss ?
> 
> axxo mago
> [Vide]



Ich verstehe den Satz nicht. Aber irgendwie muss ich trotzdem schmunzeln


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

warum die schwanzspitze weiss ist und der rest rosa bleibt ^^

verabschiede mich mit 3 videos 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VaDOzvhqs1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so take your clothes off and lick me maybe





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B64aihw3kco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3dS5AAWbCt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> warum die schwanzspitze weiss ist und der rest rosa bleibt ^^
> 
> verabschiede mich mit 3 videos
> [...]



Weil Slowpoke nunmal so aussieht?^^ 
bb :>


----------



## Fakebook (10. November 2012)

Boxen ... der 'Wach'-Aufdruck im Schritt ist bissel missverständlich...
wenn man denn missverstehen will - aber ihr wollt


----------



## seanbuddha (10. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Zam geht jetzt einer ab


----------



## Aun (10. November 2012)

wie der kampf mal iwie ziemlich lächerlich ist


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2012)

Wie ich mir das gar nicht ansehe 

Hat einer von euch grade Shazam und kann mir sagen wie der Song heisst?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rZ630YKtxfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habs selber gefunden.


----------



## Fakebook (10. November 2012)

Mariusz 'without a hip' Wach vs. Klitschko ... mich nervt vornehmlich Bier-, Auto-, Sonstewas-Werbung statt Wiederholungen.

P.S. Hasseröder ist gar nicht sooo schlecht. Dennoch keine Reue für den Eklat im Treppenhaus. Ein Wort des Bedauerns oder ne Entschuldigung hätte ich schon erwartet nach über drei Stunden Reklamiererei und abgespeist werden mit zwei Bier.


----------



## Aun (10. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> P.S. Hasseröder ist gar nicht sooo schlecht.



das war mal so eklig, mittlerweile gehts wieder, aber nur gekühlt


----------



## Fakebook (11. November 2012)

Hmmm,
Fussball doof: empfinde ja schon beinahe Sympathie für die Eintracht wegen Ego (aber wenigstens Werder-Ergebnis wunschgemäß)
Essen doof: trotz unterhaltsamen Endes .. 'das Essen können Sie wiederhaben' - WRRROSSSHHHH (sag einer, ich wäre unhöflich)
Boxen langweilig: ist einfach so

Ich brauch noch ein kleines Highlight für heute abend. Tanzt einer für mich?


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Zam geht jetzt einer ab



zam hat doch nicht so viel fell wie ein wookie oder ?

wo wir ja 24 uhr haben und alle kinder schlafen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QiKPjPLPLh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Weiss man ja nicht, ich habe ihn bisher noch nicht nackt gesehen.


----------



## Fakebook (11. November 2012)

Ob ZAM diese Diskussion zu schätzen weiß?

Ein Bär ist er den Fotos nach wohl eher nicht... aber im Alter kann sich das alles ändern - plötzlich wird es auf dem Kopf dünn, dafür sprießt es aus Ohr und Nase (Bilder vom Dad im Kopf)


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ob ZAM diese Diskussion zu schätzen weiß?



Ist nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Carcharoth (11. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ist nicht mein Problem.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefanru (11. November 2012)

na dann.... gute nacht


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ICH BIN UNBESIEGBAR!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BWAHAHAHAHAHA!


BRENNT ALLE IN DEN FLAMMEN DER EWIGEN RACHE, DES EWIGEN SIEGES!


----------



## Fakebook (11. November 2012)

Moahhh, TV weiterlaufen lassen nach dem Boxen. Der Mann, der während der Gummibärchenwerbung höhere Einschaltquoten erreichte, als während seiner abgesetzten Talk-Show, ist echt die perfekte Besetzung für (ähm, kurz Videotext bemühen) Supertalent .... solange du weißt, wo der Troll hockt, kannst du ihm aus dem Weg gehen.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Moahhh, TV weiterlaufen lassen nach dem Boxen. Der Mann, der während der Gummibärchenwerbung höhere Einschaltquoten erreichte, als während seiner abgesetzten Talk-Show, ist echt die perfekte Besetzung für (ähm, kurz Videotext bemühen) Supertalent .... solange du weißt, wo der Troll hockt, kannst du ihm aus dem Weg gehen.



Der arme Gottschalk...das er sich so verkauft. Wie verzweifelt muss man eigentlich sein? Das grenzt ja schon an Prostitution


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2012)

LEUDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> LEUDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Ist da jemand betrunken?


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

anwesend


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oVtLbDMVwL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


HERE WE GO


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

*Kopf schüttel* Geht mal schlafen und nüchtert aus.


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

Man wird nur 1x 18 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b35x2Q3pUAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2012)

Was wieso Sahnebuddahchen ?! Ist doch alles legit, alles in Ordnung.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Man wird nur 1x 18



Na dann gz zum lvl up.
Willste dir mein Geschenk bei mir abholen?


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> HERE WE GO







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B1XstCH4Ft8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na dann gz zum lvl up.
> Willste dir mein Geschenk bei mir abholen?



yus omw münstah


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> yus omw münstah



wtf?


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Willste dir mein Geschenk bei mir abholen?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WhwbxEfy7fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

wohnst du nicht mehr in münster ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wln6NX0V4AQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das geht an Sean


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wohnst du nicht mehr in münster ?



Doch klar.


----------



## Magogan (11. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ICH BIN UNBESIEGBAR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Ich bin ein Diener des Geheimen Feuers und Gebieter über die Flamme von Anor. Du kannst nicht vorbei. Das dunkle Feuer wird dir nichts nützen, Flamme von Udûn. Geh zurück zu den Schatten. DU KANNST NICHT VORBEI!"


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Doch klar.



so omw münstah !!!!!!!!!!!!1!


----------



## Fakebook (11. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Kopf schüttel* Geht mal schlafen und nüchtert aus.



NEIIIINNN, bleibt und spammt!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2012)

WER SPAMMT DENN HIER?

Everything is legit as fuck, now dance!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ktbhw0v186Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> spammt!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Azm20l97V_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> "Ich bin ein Diener des Geheimen Feuers und Gebieter über die Flamme von Anor. Du kannst nicht vorbei. Das dunkle Feuer wird dir nichts nützen, Flamme von Udûn. Geh zurück zu den Schatten. DU KANNST NICHT VORBEI!"



*Das Buch hol und blätter*
"Der Balrog gab keine Antwort. Das Feuer in ihm schien zu ersterben, aber die Finsternis nahm zu. Langsam ging er weiter auf die Brücke, und plötzlich richtete er sich zu seiner ganzen Größe auf, und seine Flügel erstreckten sich von Wand zu Wand; aber immernoch war Gandalf zu sehen, schimmernd in der Düsternis; er sah klein aus und ganz allein: grau und gebeugt wie ein dürrer Baum, ehe ein Sturm losbricht. Aus dem Schatten sprang flammend ein rotes Schwert hervor. Glamdring glitzerte weiß als Antwort. Es gab einen klirrenden Aufprall und eine weiße Stichflamme. Der Balrog wich zurück, und sein Schwert flog hoch, in Stücke zerschmolzen. Der Zauberer schwankte auf der Brücke, trat einen Schritt zurück und blieb dann wieder stehen."

"Du kannst nicht vorbei!" sagte er.

Mit einem Satz sprang der Balrog ganz auf die Brücke. Seine Peitsche wirbelte und zischte.

"Er kann allein nicht standhalten!" rief Aragorn plötzlich und rannte wieder die Brücke entlang. "Elendil!", schrie er. "Ich bin bei dir, Gandalf!"

"Gondor!" schrie Boromir und setzte ihm nach.

"In diesem Augenblick hob Gandalf seinen Stab, und mit einem lauten Ruf schlug er vor sich auf die Brücke. Der Stab zerbrach und fiel ihm aus der Hand. Eine blendend weiße Feuerwand stieg vor ihm auf. Die Brücke krachte. Genau zu den Füßen des Balrog barste sie, und der Stein, auf dem er gestanden hatte, stürzte in den Abgrund, während der Rest stehenblieb, schwebend,bebend wie eine ins Leere hinausgestreckte Zunge aus Fels.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

So ich geh jetzt ins Bettchen. Olli so drunk need to sleep. BIS NACHHER !!!!


----------



## Fakebook (11. November 2012)

Habe es noch immer nicht geschafft, den Sender nach dem Boxkampf zu wechseln. Es ist schön, sich mal der eigenen Sig hinzugeben und das Fremdschämgefühl trotz aller Dringlichkeit zu ignorieren.

Ich hab fast Angst vor mir selbst. Keine Scham, keine Selbstkasteiung, kein Hinnehmen und Wegstecken. Die China-Imbiss-Nummer erfreut mich weit mehr, als dass sie mich ärgert. Komm ich in die Pubertät oder sind es Wechseljahre?


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XlUwLHIQmMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

"Mit einem entsetzlichen Aufschrei fiel der Balrog vornüber, und sein Schatten stürzte hinab und verschwand. Doch noch im Fallen schwang er seine Peitsche, und die Riemen trafen die Knie des Zauberers, wickelten sich herum und zogen ihn an den Rand. Er schwankte und fiel, griff vergebens nach dem Stein und glitt in den Abgrund."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





"Flieht, ihr Narren!" schrie er und war weg.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2012)

GOODBAY PPL OF TE INTERNETZ

SLEEP WELL!1


----------



## Fakebook (11. November 2012)

Tschööö Jungz, ich schwing mich nochmal aufs Fahrrad und rausch durch die Stadt.

Noch ne Kurierfahrt...


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Lass dir den Nachtwind um deine Öhrchen wehen^^


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2012)

nur noch 60 seiten ^^

naja bin mal off - gn8


----------



## ego1899 (11. November 2012)

Oh stimmt war ja Boxen.... Ich frag mich wie... Nein... Interessiert mich mal Null!


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Boxen ist lächerlich.


----------



## ego1899 (11. November 2012)

In der Tat. Interessiert mich genau so wenig wie jede Form von Motorsport...


----------



## Fakebook (11. November 2012)

Wieder daaahaaa.

Habe den Deal mit dem Asia-Imbiss nun auch meinerseits erfüllen können. Die Dame hatte das Essen ja nicht wieder mitnehmen wollen. Hab des Zusammengefegte deshalb nun vor der Imbiss-Tür abgelegt und eine Erklärung dabeigefügt. Der Deal war schließlich als Tauschgeschäft vereinbart.

Ausserdem nach zwei Jahren endlich wieder beim besten Dönerladen der Stadt angehalten und lecker Falafel gegessen.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ausserdem nach zwei Jahren endlich wieder beim besten Dönerladen der Stadt angehalten und lecker Falafel gegessen.



Hatte heute ne Falafeltasche :3 Echt lecker.


----------



## Fakebook (11. November 2012)

Wirklich lecker. Vor Gier ein Stück Alufolie zwischen die Zähne bekommen ... das könnte man echt als Foltermethode etablieren. Ich musste mein Schulessen noch mit Alubesteck runterlöffeln. Schaurig...

Keine Ahnung, was die mit dem Gemüse in dem Laden machen, aber es schmeckt, als käme es aus dem Beet hinterm Haus. Knackfrisch.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was die mit dem Gemüse in dem Laden machen, aber es schmeckt, als käme es aus dem Beet hinterm Haus. Knackfrisch.



Das Geheimnis eines jeden Südländers 
Die könnens einfach irgendwie.


----------



## Fakebook (11. November 2012)

Statt RTL nun auf dem Ersten hängengeblieben nach dem nächtlichen Ausflug. Kann mich nun nicht entscheiden, ob Roger Moore oder Pierce Brosnan der schlechtere James Bond Darsteller ist.

Schade, dass Lazenby sich nach Connery nicht etablieren konnte/wollte    Moore und Brosnan wirkten dagegen wie Familienväter auf Abenteuerreise.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Sir Sean Connery war einfach der beste Bond aller Zeiten. Da kommt keiner ran 
Er hatte Charme 


Wobei ich Pierce Brosnan nicht so schlecht finde. Ich finde ihn auch gut


----------



## Fakebook (11. November 2012)

Jepp, die geballte Verschlagenheit, lässig bis ins Mark. Ganz andere Liga als Brosnan und Moore mit den Börsianer-Gesichtern und eitler Fönwelle.

Och schade, vorbei. Noch nen bissel Making of-Zeuch von James Bond und dann gehts zum aufregendsten Event dieser Nacht ... 'die schönsten Bahnstrecken der Welt'


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Jepp, die geballte Verschlagenheit, lässig bis ins Mark. Ganz andere Liga als Brosnan und Moore mit den Börsianer-Gesichtern und eitler Fönwelle.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0t1_usmB30s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (11. November 2012)

Ok, nach ner halben Stunde Bond-Doku im TV streich ich Brosnan von der Liste und wähle Moore uneingeschränkt zum ungeeignesten Bond-Darsteller ... zumindest für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## ego1899 (11. November 2012)

Der beste Bond war George Lazenby, da gibts doch eigentlich gar keine Diskussion


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Gute Nacht!

Guten Abend!


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2012)

Deutsch#####Finnisch
Mädchen---------tyttö


----------



## Reflox (11. November 2012)

Jetzt hab ich endlich nen Sender der The walking Dead überträgt, und jezt ist der ne Folge hinter mir. Damn!


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uB_PI3iuumg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2012)

boy u came in2 my lif i miss u sow bad


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> boy u came in2 my lif i miss u sow bad



i knu


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Meiner treu, was ist dies für eine beschämende Art der Kommunikation? Ein schmerzender Ton in meines Hauptes Ohren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> i knu



dat feels hurts hurhurhurhurhur


----------



## ego1899 (11. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich endlich nen Sender der The walking Dead überträgt, und jezt ist der ne Folge hinter mir. Damn!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hihi ein klitzekleiner Spoiler xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Deutsch#####Finnisch
> Mädchen---------tyttö


Terve. 
Puhutko sinä suomea? o_O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2012)

Jag tror inte...


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Terve.
> Puhutko sinä suomea? o_O



&#20320;&#24819;&#36141;&#20080;&#40644;&#37329;&#65311;


----------



## Magogan (11. November 2012)

Aaah!!! Wer ist bei Filmen für die Lautstärke zuständig? -.- Da macht man lauter, um die Dialoge zu verstehen und im nächsten Moment kommt eine Explosion, die so laut ist, dass das halbe Haus auseinanderfällt ...

Bzw. eben war es laute Musik in einer Disco, also mal keine Explosion ...


----------



## ego1899 (11. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> &#20320;&#24819;&#36141;&#20080;&#40644;&#37329;&#65311;



&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1591;&#1591; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

&#9829;


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Jag tror inte...


varför?



Wrynn schrieb:


> &#20320;&#24819;&#36141;&#20080;&#40644;&#37329;&#65311;


Dachte du sprichst vll echt Finnisch 
Und nein, möchte ich nicht


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Döskoope, allens Döskoope.


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> &#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610; &#1581;&#1575;&#1591;&#1591; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1607;&#1575;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;



nein du darfst das forum nicht in die luft jagen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> varför?



jag vet inte :/


Mein Schwedisch ist so gut wie nicht vorhanden, obwohl ein Teil meiner Familie aus Göteborg kommt.. traurig D:


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Olliruh, ick leev di. Jezig is et herut.


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

luv ya 2 kochanie


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Olliruh, ick leev di. Jezig is et herut.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fällt mir da ein nur ^^

naja bin mal bissel deus ex 3 zocken ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> luv ya 2 kochanie



Schnack ma richdig.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> jag vet inte :/
> 
> 
> Mein Schwedisch ist so gut wie nicht vorhanden, obwohl ein Teil meiner Familie aus Göteborg kommt.. traurig D:


Naja, die meisten Schweden sprechen so super Englisch, da ist das doch kein Prob oder? ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naja, die meisten Schweden sprechen so super Englisch, da ist das doch kein Prob oder? ^^



Kannste laut sagen. Selbst die ältere Generation spricht fließend Englisch, da können wir uns eigentlich mal ein Vorbild dran nehmen. Verstehen tue ich Schwedisch ja eigentlich ganz gut, nur halt sprechen nicht so. 

Aber mit Englisch kommste genau so weit


----------



## stefanru (11. November 2012)

ach geh  gute nacht !


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kannste laut sagen. Selbst die ältere Generation spricht fließend Englisch, da können wir uns eigentlich mal ein Vorbild dran nehmen. Verstehen tue ich Schwedisch ja eigentlich ganz gut, nur halt sprechen nicht so.
> 
> Aber mit Englisch kommste genau so weit


Ja, das haben die echt drauf, aber das ist ja generell im Norden so, in Finnland sprechen auch viele Leute sehr gutes Englisch. 
Und naja, verstehen würde ich Schwedisch in Teilen nur beim Lesen oder gaaaanz langsam Reden, in normaler Geschwindigkeit bekomm ich wsl nicht mal ein Wort raus^^


----------



## Reflox (11. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Folge habe ich gestern gesehen 

Lori geht ja noch aber T? Warum T? 

Jag talar lite svenska, men min svenska är inte bra.


----------



## ego1899 (11. November 2012)

Achsoooo 

Ja meinetwegen könnte auch der Carl sterben, oder noch viel lieber die alte mit den kurzen Haaren die T gerettet hat. Die nervt schon seit der ersten Staffel... Genau wie der kleine Rotzlöffel ^^

Und naja, der eine Schwarze wurde durch nen neuen ersetzt... Also alles wie vorher ^^


----------



## Konov (11. November 2012)

aböönd

Gleich der Politik Talk mit Stefan Raab, bin mal gespannt wie das wird ^^


----------



## Reflox (11. November 2012)

Carl geht in der 3ten Staffel. In der 2ten hätte ich ihn massakrieren können. Vorallem weil wegen ihm Dale gestorben ist. Er war neben Daryll mein Lieblingscharakter in TWD. Naja in der jetztigen Staffel hat Michonne Dales Platz eingenommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

Der Typ mit der Armbrust ist boss & der komische Asiate


----------



## Reflox (11. November 2012)

Du meinst Daryl und Glenn^^

Michonne und Daryl sind die besten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

Warum hat er seinen Sklaven den Arm abgeschnitten?


----------



## ego1899 (11. November 2012)

Ich kann mir irgendwie fast gar keine Namen merken xD

Is das die Schwarze mit dem Schwert? Stimmt, ein weiterer Hass-Charakter von mir.

Die guckt immer wie so ein Mongo. Und immer wenn ich die sehe muss ich an ihn hier denken xD
Die selbe fliehende Stirn, die Frisur... Der Blick 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (11. November 2012)

Michonne ist eine sie und das sind Zombies. Sie hat ihnen den Kiefer und die Arme abgeschlagen, damit sie nicht mehr fressen können & so das Bedürfnis verlieren. Sie legt denen ihre Taschen um, damit sie den ganzen shit für sie tragen müssen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Michonne ist mal die hübscheste von allen Charakteren


----------



## ego1899 (11. November 2012)

Zudem fällt man unter Zombies nicht so auf ^^

Hm... Seh ich komplett anders, aber jedem das seine... 

Ich freu mich schon drauf wenn Lori nochmal als Zombie zurückkehrt... Man hat ja nich gesehen wie der Bengel sie erschossen hat und wie man das kleine Balg kennt hat er das eh nich gebacken bekommen


----------



## Reflox (11. November 2012)

Ich denk schon, dass er sie getroffen hat. Ich meine, tot ist sie ja sowieso, es ist sogar noch eine Erlösung.


----------



## ego1899 (11. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich denk schon, dass er sie getroffen hat. Ich meine, tot ist sie ja sowieso, es ist sogar noch eine Erlösung.



Glaub ich nich. Er is ja immer noch ein Kind und er hat ja schon oft genug bewiesen wie blöd er is ^^

Ich nehme eher an er wollte selber schießen damit er das nur vortäuschen kann, weil er nich wollte das Mamis Brain irgendwo verteilt wird. 
Daher der Schuß ohne wirklich zu zeigen ob er es jetzt auch wirklich getan hat. (Muss ja jetzt nich gleich so explizit dargestellt werden).

Und Lori ist ja jetzt auch mit einer der Hauptcharaktere gewesen, wäre also für so einen dramatischen Auftritt eigentlich wie geschaffen...

Denk an meine Worte!


----------



## Reflox (11. November 2012)

Stimmt, Shane und Sophia haben das ja auch schon bewiesen


----------



## ego1899 (11. November 2012)

Hm stimmt da hab ich gar nich mehr dran gedacht. Hm ja das macht das ganze noch wahrscheinlicher


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2012)

ist die rolle von der schwarze wenigstens ertragbarer als die von der tara in true blood ?

im buch ist sie in band 2 gestorben während 50% der true blood fans sich ihren tod in der serie seit staffel 2 wünschte ^^


----------



## Aun (12. November 2012)

1 std skyfall geschafft. ich find den geil


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aaah!!! Wer ist bei Filmen für die Lautstärke zuständig? -.- Da macht man lauter, um die Dialoge zu verstehen und im nächsten Moment kommt eine Explosion, die so laut ist, dass das halbe Haus auseinanderfällt ...
> 
> Bzw. eben war es laute Musik in einer Disco, also mal keine Explosion ...



es gibt bei manchen tv sowas wie automatische lautstärke anpassung ^^


----------



## Noxiel (12. November 2012)

Nabend. Der Nachtschwärmer ist eröffnet 




P.S.: Erster, Nox-the-fucking-fast-Mod


----------



## Firun (12. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nabend. Der Nachtschwärmer ist eröffnet


Ja dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (12. November 2012)

noxiel <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Aun (12. November 2012)

in before sean


----------



## Noxiel (12. November 2012)

Ui, woher die spontanen Sympathiebekundungen? Noch hab ich nix gemacht?


----------



## H2OTest (12. November 2012)

Noxiel  wlub wlub wlub wlub


----------



## ego1899 (12. November 2012)

Is man die Schleimerei als Mod nich gewohnt...?


----------



## Legendary (12. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> in before sean


Haha.


----------



## H2OTest (12. November 2012)

eigentlich war mir nur langweilig


----------



## Firun (12. November 2012)

Ich Spiel mal die neuste Episode von The Walking Dead


----------



## Noxiel (12. November 2012)

Wann hat man mich das letzte mal geschleimt? 

Oder redet ihr nur mit mir, weil ich Mod bin? Oh Gott, ich glaube ich stürze gerade in eine Modlife-Crisis.


----------



## Aun (12. November 2012)

all hail the glorious hypno....errrm.... noxiel!


----------



## Noxiel (12. November 2012)

Wer bin ich, woher komme ich, wohin gehe ich? Moderiere ich objektiv, bin ich neutral....







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2012)

i wanna see dem boobies


----------



## H2OTest (12. November 2012)

@Noxiel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit 

@ Shika 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2012)

*Hört im Lied wie ein Tier erschlagen und erstochen wird*
Omg das kann ich mir doch nicht antun >.<

*Hört schreiende und wimmernde Menschen wie sie getötet werden*
Hihihi. Das Lied ist toll.


Wtf is fucking wrong with me?


----------



## Noxiel (12. November 2012)

Erinnert mich Stil sehr an Seeed - Beautiful. Ich glaube, damit hebe ich jetzt erstmal meine Stimmung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2012)

aww yea 

inb4 ololo notgeile spackos sexisten i never got laid ololo


----------



## H2OTest (12. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (12. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (12. November 2012)

Ich bin dran  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (12. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2012)

Ihr habt alle keinen Frauengeschmack.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2012)

Noxiel, alles ist in Ordnung. Das ist normal.


----------



## H2OTest (12. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (12. November 2012)

Oh Mann.... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Reflox (12. November 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2012)

Hmm, also ich brauche jetzt erstmal ein Taschentuch ...

... Also weil ich Schnupfen habe, nicht das, was ihr denkt ... xD


----------



## Reflox (12. November 2012)

Jaja Mago "schnupfen".


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2012)

dirty mago is dirty 

schnupfen kommt aber aus der nase...


----------



## Noxiel (12. November 2012)

Lutschen bis das Weiße kommt
.
.

.


.

hmmm, ich liebe Kinderschokolade.


----------



## Aun (12. November 2012)

immer diese spätpubertierenden palmenwedler.....sucht euch ein hobby


----------



## Reflox (12. November 2012)

Gummis kann man nicht nur kauen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Lutschen bis das Weiße kommt
> .
> .
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (12. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (12. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (12. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (12. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQ04Ltpkvy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (12. November 2012)

So. Ich schau mir jetzt noch ein paar gezeichnete Titt[zensiert] an und geh' dann schlafen.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (12. November 2012)

Back to the Boobs! ääh Roots.

Alles beim Alten hier. Ich hoffe, Deanne fühlt sich nicht direkt wieder abgestoßen ... jetzt, wo wir hier einen veganen Feldzug führen könnten


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gVJtNPYgQMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (12. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



not.even.close.


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2012)

WTF ich kopiere gerade mit unter 35 MB pro Sekunde von der einen Festplatte zur anderen - normal wären eher 150 MB/s ...


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Back to the Boobs!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich bin dran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie kommen denn bitte solche Fotos von meiner Freundin ins Internet? Das war ein privates Urlaubsfoto -.-


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2012)

ja klar ^^


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2012)

```

```



Wrynn schrieb:


> ja klar ^^


Glaubst du mir etwa nicht? ... Du bist doch bloß neidisch ...


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2012)

habe bei steam jetzt das 2te spiel was mir achivments unterschlägt

erst saints row 3 wo achivments nicht zählten und jetzt deus ex 3


----------



## Firun (13. November 2012)

habt ihr aber schnell nachgelassen mit euren boobs


----------



## Magogan (13. November 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> habt ihr aber schnell nachgelassen mit euren boobs


Enttäuscht dich das?


----------



## Fakebook (13. November 2012)

Grad Facebook bespammt, als Fetzen der VOX-Nachrichten an mein Ohr drangen "Zu dunkel, zu eng, zu teuer".
Der erste Gedanke: [zensiert], beim zweiten Gedanken bin ich direkt wieder hier gelandet


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> habt ihr aber schnell nachgelassen mit euren boobs


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> habt ihr aber schnell nachgelassen mit euren boobs






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




muss me3 suchten bevor omega kommt


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> me3







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fe880ShbYQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

wieso sehen alle selbstgenerierten chars immer sowas von potthässlich aus..... ich weiß schon wieso ich standard fem shep spiele...
außerdem mag ich rothaarige mit sommersprossen ^^


----------



## Fakebook (13. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> außerdem mag ich rothaarige mit sommersprossen ^^



  blond, nur drei Sommersprossen im Gesicht.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> blond, nur drei Sommersprossen im Gesicht.



auch schön  neeee bin nicht anspruchsvoll, was haarfarbe oder sonstwas angeght


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mass effect 2 war noch viel modbarer als teil 3 was gesichter und haare anging ^^

nach dem modell hatt ich meine femshep damals gebastelt mit den dezimal code in mass effect 2 ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier sieht man was mass effect 3 aus meiner fem shep machte





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3qDg7oQ4c-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



die details fehlten weil die konsolen nicht mit klarkamen  und es nicht mehr modbar war


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

erzähl maln schlag aus deiner jugend


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

Damals haben wir noch hier fussball gespielt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nicht hiermit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und statt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gab es noch poesie bücher





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



waren die einzige möglichkeit von unterwegs anzurufen

und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hiess noch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

oja aufm bolzplatz noch keile austeilen und beziehen. das warn zeiten


----------



## Fakebook (13. November 2012)

"Raider heißt jetzt Twix. Sonst ändert sich nix."

Auch nicht, dass ich das Zeug nicht mag.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

ich bevorzuge auch eher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einmalquer reinbeißen ^^
bei twix verklebst mir die ganze gusche....


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Nur früher mal... Heute mag ich kein Ka-Rammel mehr... Generell gar nix süßes...

Und Aun, es gibt durchaus noch Leute im fortgeschrittenem Alter die das noch immer machen. Sogar im Verein und so.
Das hat also mehr was mit eigener Faulheit zu tun und weniger mit dem Alter an sich


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

faul bin ich in dem sinne nicht. aufgrund langer erkrankung der knochen geht das mitm bolzplatz nicht mehr. dafür bügel ich die woche ~200 km mitm rad durch die wallachei


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Aso naja ok das is was anderes. Ja nich das du das noch verschlimmerst ein Kumpel von mir is auch schon ein halber Sportinvalide weil sein Außenminiskus schon völlig im Arsch is, trotzdem lässt er das kciekn nich bleiben ^^

Gerade mal angefangen Band of Brothers zu gucken weil ja jeder meint "Booaahhh was hast du nich gesehen, waaas?"...
Naja ne imdb-Wertung von 9,6 is ja auch nich verkehrt, aber ich kann dieses Kriegszeug echt nich mehr sehen.
Mir hängen auch schon sämtliche BF/ CoD/ MoH Spiele zum Hals raus ^^


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

half life 3 wird die welt retten ^^


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

pfui. bob mit kriegsspielen zu vergleichen. aus, sitz, platz. mMn eins der besten dramen die es in den genre gib.
außerdem kann man mit bob im krankenhaus super die schwestern erschrecken, wenn die leute zb in der normandie landen ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (13. November 2012)

Kann mir kurz einer helfen? Ich krieg morgen Besuch von nem Veganer. Muss ich meine Topfpflanzen wegsperren oder kann ich die gefahrlos in meiner Bude stehenlassen?


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Ja mag sein, ich meine damit das ich dieses Setting langsam nich mehr sehen kann...

Wie die Amis die Welt retten kann ich mir auch in 1000 anderen Szenarien geben ^^



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Kann mir kurz einer helfen? Ich krieg morgen Besuch von nem Veganer. Muss ich meine Topfpflanzen wegsperren oder kann ich die gefahrlos in meiner Bude stehenlassen?



Hahahaha nice one 

Da musste Fakebook fragen, ich hab von sowas jedenfalls keeeiiine Ahnung glücklicherweise...


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

ohoh carcharoth gleich gibts keile ^^ 



Wrynn schrieb:


> half life 3 wird die welt retten ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Behänge sie doch mit Speckstreifen, dann dürfte er wohl kaum drangehen...


----------



## Carcharoth (13. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Behänge sie doch mit Speckstreifen, dann dürfte er wohl kaum drangehen...




Gute Idee. Mach ich. 


@fakeboob, brauchst nicht mehr antworten. Hab ne Lösung gefunden.


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Würden Veganer eigentlich fleischfressende Pflanzen essen? o.O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

http://www.gutefrage...-pflanzen-essen

http://de.answers.ya...25080901AAEkbLs


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

loool omg wie kaputt das hat wirklich jemand ernsthaft gefragt xD


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

wie kaputt muss manch "menschlicher" verstand eigentlich sein?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

btw englischer titel für gestiefelter kater: puss in boots.
ich präsentiere: puss ON boobs





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wie kaputt muss manch "menschlicher" verstand eigentlich sein?









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

manchmal wünschte ich mir ich wär die katze in meinem bild


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wie kaputt muss manch "menschlicher" verstand eigentlich sein?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



in ein paar jahren endet alles so ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sGA7q9VLfps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

naja ich fand sol ziemlich bescheuert, aber seine alte und rona mitra sowieso. hothothot ^^


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

moin biatches!


----------



## Legendary (13. November 2012)

Hail to Aun the Master Chief.

NEIN NEIN NEIN!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2012)

Guten Abend meine Schäfchen.


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hail to Aun the Master Chief.



Es is schon wieder in meinem Kopf... 

AAAAAUUUUUUUUUN AU AU AU UUUUUUUN


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hail to Aun the Master Chief.
> 
> NEIN NEIN NEIN!!!


nennt mich john spartan, dienstnummer 117 oder jack harper!


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Es is schon wieder in meinem Kopf...
> 
> AAAAAUUUUUUUUUN AU AU AU UUUUUUUN



Danke -_-*


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Danke -_-*



Huhuhu so oft bis es bei dir von alleine kommt


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Es is schon wieder in meinem Kopf...
> 
> AAAAAUUUUUUUUUN AU AU AU UUUUUUUN





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und er kam ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2012)

AU AU AUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2012)

OLLLLLL OLLLLL OLLI


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. November 2012)




----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Ja ein langezogenes L ist auch toLLLLL

Prof. Dr. RuuuuuUUUUuuuhhhh


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> UuuuuuUUUUuuuhhhh






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Yeah ich bin mit der Eintracht auf dem 5. Platz beim Fifa Manager 13 und das am 28. Spieltag. Wenn das mal kein gutes Omen ist 


Jetzt gibts erstmal lecker CHILLIIIIIIIIiiiiiiIIIII


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts erstmal lecker CHILLIIIIIIIIiiiiiiIIIII



ich sach ja olli produziert giftgas ^^


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZN5RDJFwI3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts erstmal lecker CHILLIIIIIIIIiiiiiiIIIII



Hätte ich jetzt auch gern ohne Fleisch ^^


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Weil er so komisch riecht oder was meinst du jetzt?


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> AU AU AUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!



hat dein avatar schmerzen bei dem was er tut im ganzen bild ?


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2012)

Hey der Arzt sagt dass sind die Hormone


----------



## Noxiel (13. November 2012)

Für ne' Sekunde dachte ich, dass Sean von DrGraevling geklaut hat. Hab' mich aber geirrt.




P.S.: Nabend.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> hat dein avatar schmerzen bei dem was er tut im ganzen bild ?



Ja. genau. Schmerzen *HUST*



Noxiel schrieb:


> Für ne' Sekunde dachte ich, dass Sean von DrGraevling geklaut hat. Hab' mich aber geirrt.


Nyuunzi ist viel tolliger :3


----------



## Noxiel (13. November 2012)

Der Irrglaube sei dir gelassen. Du bist noch jung....


----------



## Reflox (13. November 2012)

Nichts ist besser als DrGraevling... äh... nicht als ob ich mir sowas ansehen würde!


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2012)

Nyuunzi > DrGraeveling

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nichts ist besser als DrGraevling... äh... nicht als ob ich mir sowas ansehen würde!



hust. räusper.pfui, aus


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Müsstet ihr aus dem Alter nicht eigentlich scho....... ach schon gut


----------



## Noxiel (13. November 2012)

Sean, hör' auf Reflox. Er ist ein weiser Mann.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sean, hör' auf Reflox. Er ist ein weiser Mann.



also ich hab grad mein vertrauen in die menschheit verloren. und sowas von nem mod.... tztztztz
da bekomm ich erpelpelle


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ja. genau. Schmerzen *HUST*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hpfvEij4_DE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sean, hör' auf Reflox. Er ist ein dummer Schweizer.



fix'd. Und nein, ich mag Nyuunzis Stil einfach 10000000000000 mal lieber.


----------



## Noxiel (13. November 2012)

Alles gut, Aun. Ich durchlebe noch immer meine Modlife Crisis und schmeichle meinen Untergebe... meinen Schutzbefohle......den Usern einfach ein wenig. So von wegen Zuckerbrot und Peitsche. Hachja....




Außerdem sieht Reflox die Causa "DrGraeveling vs. Nyuunzi" genauso wie ich. DAS macht ihn sympathisch.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2012)

Nyuunzi kann gewisse Körperteile einfach schöner zeichnen *grins*


----------



## Noxiel (13. November 2012)

Argument. Der Doktor zeichnet sowas ja nicht.....


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Argument. Der Doktor zeichnet sowas ja nicht.....



Nyuunzi 1 : 0 DrGraevling


----------



## Noxiel (13. November 2012)

Let's call it a draw!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (13. November 2012)

abönd


----------



## Noxiel (13. November 2012)

Abönd ist aus.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

ich seh kein bild... noxiel ist ein täuscher. verbrennt ihn! *aufrufzurhexenverbrennung* ^^


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2012)

Nimm ein Bild von mir


----------



## Noxiel (13. November 2012)

Als Mod ist meine Haut aus Asbest. Ich brenne nicht, zwar krepiere ich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit an Lungenkrebs aber verbrennen kann ich mal nicht.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Als Mod ist meine Haut aus Asbest. Ich brenne nicht, zwar krepiere ich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit an Lungenkrebs aber verbrennen kann ich mal nicht.


Beim so genannten _Tempern_ wird den Asbestfasern das Kristallwasser entzogen, wodurch sie in unschädliche Minerale umgewandelt werden. Danach lassen sich die – dann harmlosen – Fasern durch mechanische Beanspruchung (z. B. mörsern) leicht zerstören.

friss das!


----------



## Reflox (13. November 2012)

Funnyjunk kann man nicht verlinken ihr Internet-Noobs


----------



## Noxiel (13. November 2012)

Mir entzieht niemand mein Kristallwasser, wenn überhaupt nur meine Frau und über das Wie wird hier im u18-Bereich nicht gesprochen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Reflox schrieb:


> Funnyjunk kann man nicht verlinken ihr Internet-Noobs





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (13. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (13. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

noxiel ist vom nachtschwärmer infiziert kein anderer mod spammt und redet mit uns über p0rn


----------



## Konov (13. November 2012)

und gute Nacht


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (13. November 2012)

Mir ist bloß langweilig und mein Laptop gibt nicht mehr her, als hier im Nachtschwärmer Unsinn zu verbreiten.....


----------



## Reflox (13. November 2012)

Hm, die Schweiz müsste mal einen Teil von Frankreich und Italien erobern. Ich will auch Strände haben


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

ihr habt doch strände ?

http://www.myswitzerland.com/de/sandstraende.html


----------



## Reflox (13. November 2012)

Ich will einen Strand am Meer, nicht irgendwelche mini Seen


----------



## Noxiel (13. November 2012)

Im Meer gibt's Quallen, an Seen nicht. Ich würde mir das mit dem Strand nochmal überlegen.


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Kauft euch doch ein Stück von Italien, die Schweiz ist doch angeblich so reich und die können das Geld eh gut gebrauchen da unten... 



Noxiel schrieb:


> Im Meer gibt's Quallen, an Seen nicht.





Qualen gibts überall solange es kein Badeverbot für dicke Menschen gibt. Für meine Augen z.B...


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2012)

Ich mag die Schweiz gerade weil es kein Meer hat. Ich hasse Das Meer. Mag viel lieber Berge.


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Im Meer gibt's Quallen, an Seen nicht. Ich würde mir das mit dem Strand nochmal überlegen.



this


----------



## Reflox (13. November 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das dunkelgrüne in Europa = Perfekte Schweiz.


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich mag die Schweiz gerade weil es kein Meer hat. Ich hasse Das Meer. Mag viel lieber Berge.



schaut auf seans avatar - weil das meer tentakel hat ? *duck und weg*


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2012)

lol das wollt ihr nicht,dieser Teil von Italien ist so unbeschreiblich häßlich und das Meer da stinkt


----------



## Noxiel (13. November 2012)

So, ich geh' jetzt noch Zähne putzen und dann in die Heia. Bleibt ordentlich, der Thread ist gleich modfrei. 

Bis morgen.


----------



## Reflox (13. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> lol das wollt ihr nicht,dieser Teil von Italien ist so unbeschreiblich häßlich und das Meer da stinkt



Aber es ist der nächste Zugang und mehr von Italien will ich nicht. 

Wir könnten mehr nach Westen nach Frankreich expandieren. Die sind sowieso viel zu beschäftigt Käse zu essen und Wein zu trinken. Die würden das nicht mal merken.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2012)

Wieso ist die Europakarte nicht ganz grau?


----------



## Reflox (13. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso ist die Europakarte nicht ganz grau?



Weil euch niemand mag.


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Aber es ist der nächste Zugang und mehr von Italien will ich nicht.
> 
> Wir könnten mehr nach Westen nach Frankreich expandieren. Die sind sowieso viel zu beschäftigt Käse zu essen und Wein zu trinken. Die würden das nicht mal merken.



Du hast kapitulieren vergessen.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Weil euch niemand mag.



*Schnüff*


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

diesmal kann man seans avatar garnicht googlen ^^

kommt nur sowas dabei heraus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also diesmal kein ärger mit den jugendschutz und das du ihn entfernen musstes wie den von damals


----------



## Reflox (13. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Du hast kapitulieren vergessen.



Langsam weiss ich, warum Frankreich öfters besetzt ist als ne N*tte auf der Reeperbahn...


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> also diesmal kein ärger mit den jugendschutz und das du ihn entfernen musstes wie den von damals



Musste ich garnicht O_o


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

wieso haste den dann entfernt ? dachte jemand hätt dich deswegen gemeldet ^^

weil die plattencovers von den christlichen bands wurden ja auch entfernt ^^


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> diesmal kann man seans avatar garnicht googlen ^^
> 
> kommt nur sowas dabei heraus



Bei "ähnlichen Bildern" über Google Images u.A. sowas. Nanana 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß schon, welchen buffed User man dann zur Zerstörung vorschicken könnte *fg*


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

oh, scheisse gerade bei lachschon was total fieses gefunden ^^

liegt flach vor lachen so fies und schwarz und flach ist des

mal lieber doch link rausgenommen ^^


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Hehe ja aber gut ^^

Ich glaub aber nich, dass das Probleme gegeben hätte... Obwohl...
Ich hab mich auch schon ein paar mal gewundert. Wegen was ich teilweise schon ermahnt wurde hat mich dann auch sehr überrascht ^^


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

es könnte ja als anstiftung zur nachahmnung gelten ^^


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Dabei wissen wir ja alle wer es erfunden hat... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (13. November 2012)

Ich glaube, deine Sigantur ist 5.663429449723475634725 Pixel zu hoch!


----------



## Carcharoth (13. November 2012)

Was is das für ne lustige Karte?


Ausserdem, wir haben doch bereits Anschluss ans Meer. Über den Kanton Deutschland.


----------



## Aun (14. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ausserdem, wir haben doch bereits Anschluss ans Meer. Über den Kanton Deutschland.



*generalschlüsselinnuklearerestbeständedersovietischenstreitkräftesteckunddieschluchtenscheißeranvisier*

5...4...3...

und damit ihr aplträume in dieser nahct habt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EGikhmjTSZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. November 2012)

NA NA NANANA!


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ausserdem, wir haben doch bereits Anschluss ans Meer. Über den Kanton Deutschland.



Man könnte auch ne riesige Mauer um euch rum ziehen und warten bis die globale Erderwährmung euren ganzen Kack da oben schmelzen lässt, dann seit ihr quasi selbst ein Meer...


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Ja die werden selbstverständlich zum Bau der Mauer genutzt. Von innen versteht sich...


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

die finden immer einen weg rein legal als asylant oder illegal wie in der usa


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

> "Gibt es mir" mir schrie sie
> 
> "Ich bin so verdammt feucht" gibt es mir sofort !



Mal schauen wer weiss wie es weitergeht ^^


----------



## Saji (14. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Mal schauen wer weiss wie es weitergeht ^^




Sie konnte schreien so viel sie wollte. Ich behielt den Regenschirm.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. November 2012)

Klaut ihr wieder Tweets? :>


----------



## Saji (14. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Klaut ihr wieder Tweets? :>



Sag mal so unter uns Gebetsschwestern. Wer bist du eigentlich? Hab dich hier noch nie posten sehen.


----------



## ZAM (14. November 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Sag mal so unter uns Gebetsschwestern. Wer bist du eigentlich? Hab dich hier noch nie posten sehen.



Blasphemie!


----------



## Saji (14. November 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Blasphemie!



Das nicht posten im Schwärmer? Da geb ich dir wirklich recht Zam, das geht so nicht!


----------



## Carcharoth (14. November 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Sag mal so unter uns Gebetsschwestern. Wer bist du eigentlich? Hab dich hier noch nie posten sehen.




Foren-Inventar und das verschollene Bindeglied zwischen ZAM und Onkel Jo.


----------



## Saji (14. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Foren-Inventar und das verschollene Bindeglied zwischen ZAM und Onkel Jo.



Ich werde immer etwas skeptisch wenn man von einem Bindeglied zwischen zwei männlichen Personen spricht!


----------



## Carcharoth (14. November 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich werde immer etwas skeptisch wenn man von einem Bindeglied zwischen zwei männlichen Personen spricht!



Solltest halt mal Fotos von uns dreien sehn.


----------



## Saji (14. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Solltest halt mal Fotos von uns dreien sehn.



Wo ist denn Sahnebutter schon wieder hin? Das wäre, glaube ich, mehr sein Milieu.


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Der wird wieder schmutzige RP-Stunden in WoW durchleben.

Vielleicht is er auch tatsächlich schon ins Bett...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sy524ZjzwTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(Wie verstörend die Puppe hinter ihm aussieht...)


----------



## Saji (14. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> (Wie verstörend die Puppe hinter ihm aussieht...)



Das ist Chucky-line, das Killerpüppchen.


----------



## ZAM (14. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Solltest halt mal Fotos von uns dreien sehn.



Das du übrigens irgendwie nie markiert hast... *g*


----------



## Carcharoth (14. November 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das du übrigens irgendwie nie markiert hast... *g*



Gibts überhaupt eins wo wir alle drei aufm Foto sind?
Gleich mal suchen


----------



## ZAM (14. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Gibts überhaupt eins wo wir alle drei aufm Foto sind?
> Gleich mal suchen



Ich glaube nicht - aber was ist mit dem Foto mit dem PCA Kocht-DVD-Autogramm? *g*


----------



## Carcharoth (14. November 2012)

Da sind nur Jo und ich druff


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQqI7fYC9ls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Dies ist eine Wende DVD"

Damals als die dvd frisch rauskam ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (14. November 2012)

Ahmet schreibt heimlich Pokémon-Komplettlösungen für N-Zone!!!


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

die pc action war ja damals noch ganz gutaber als dann der verlag halt entschied das sie für die altersgruppe 12 bis 18 ausgelegt wird mit playboy artigen covermodell und jugend slang habe ich sie mir nicht mehr geholt - besonders weil sie wegen solchen motiven von den zeitschriften händlern nicht mehr bei den pc zeitschriften sondern bei den erotik magazinen lag ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 später hatten sie ja ne zeitlang es dann mit 18+ versucht mit b movies und blutigen vollversionen ^^ - ist die pc action inzwischen wieder normal oder eingestellt ?

ich mein nichts gegen humor aber der von der pc action war zu flach 

ob der hesse noch singt ^^ aber ich denk solche songs wie die hier kannste heute nicht mehr machen ohne negative presse ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YN82YQSVT2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



die videos waren das einzig gute am heft noch schade das man sich die nicht runterladen kann 

besonders das intro als pc action big brother kopiert hat ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TAV0jOqw8Ts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



auch von hesse gesungen

schade das es bei der konkurenz deren alten sendungen im premium bereich zu laden gibt aber nicht die klassiker von pcaction und playtime, retro special - spiele kommen und gehen aber an redakture erinnert man sich auch noch 10 jahre später


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Was ich damals ein Geld ausgegeben habe für sowas ^^
Ich wäre steinreich heute!

Beim PC immer die PC Games.

Aber auch viele Konsolen Zeitschriften. Aber natürlich nicht eine im Monat sondern 2-3, obwohl eigentlich sowieso in allen das gleiche drin steht, schon ziemlich bescheuert xD


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xAibW7lPkwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das wär doch mal remake würdig für die buffed redaktion ^^


Bravo Screenfun als ich jünger war später pc games, total, joker und paar andere eingestellte 

omg die röhren monitore noch ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (14. November 2012)

Ob er noch singt?

OB ER NOCH SINGT???

HACKTS? HAST DU EIGENTLICH UNTER NEM STEIN GELEBT???

DIE HABEN SOGAR EIN NEUES ALBUM!!
https://www.facebook.com/telefonate

Ob er noch singt... omg...


----------



## ZAM (14. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> die pc action war ja damals noch ganz gutaber als dann der verlag halt entschied das sie für die altersgruppe 12 bis 18 ausgelegt wird mit playboy artigen covermodell und jugend slang habe ich sie mir nicht mehr geholt



Ich hab sie mir gerade da noch lieber geholt.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. November 2012)

ifyouknowwhatimean


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

teilweise wars halt schon zu flach und stereotypisch ^^

besonders der eine redakteur der meinte er wurde nur einstellt damit er der qouten türke mit döner und bmw ist ^^

habt ihr eingentlich immer noch die selben wcs wie in den videos ?


----------



## Carcharoth (14. November 2012)

Nö Wrynn. Liegt aber daran, dass Computec vor über nem Jahr in ein anderes Gebäude gezogen ist.


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

die pissoirs sahen ja für gnom grösse aus ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (14. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> die pissoirs sahen ja für gnom grösse aus ^^




Damit ZAM auch kann


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Damit ZAM auch kann






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Damit ZAM auch kann



war nett dich kennerngelernt zu haben wir werden dich vermissen ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (14. November 2012)

So. Mal hart nostalgieren. Diese Fotos stammen aus 2006 *g*

Da war der ZAM noch n kleiner Bub.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei neue bei Computec. Was die da wohl machen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jonglieren kann er auch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da war er nicht brav 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

das muss wehgetan haben mit dem paketband ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (14. November 2012)

Was denkst du wieso er keine Haare mehr im Gesicht hat *fg*


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Das erste Bild is ja putzig. Wer hätte gedacht das er dann nochmal so nen späten Wachstumsschub bekommt... 

"DUUUU bist aber groß geworden!"


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

ich glaub putzig will er nicht hören ^^

hm, wieviel seiten hat eingentlich das forum als limit für einen tread ?

haben ja nur noch 48 seiten bis zu 9000 ^^


http://blog.bioware....ering-the-call/

wie geil ^^

die pr von ea bedankt sich bei activision und verschenkt 50 kopien von mass effect trilogy an die leute ein foto von sich und der black ops 2 dvd machen

axxo nicht falsch verstehen den kommentar mit der pc action ich fand den humor im heft zu sehr aufgesetzt der kam nicht realistisch rüber hatte das heft bis ende 2002 auch gekauft wegen den collen videos von den redakteuren aber dann liessen teilweise auch die videos nach und paar redakteure waren weg


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Ja ich hab schon fleißig Bilder gesammelt xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (14. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Limit für einen tread ?



Die Festplattengröße des Datenbank-Servers.


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

ZAM macht bei 8999 Schluss und macht nen Reset um uns den Spaß zu erderben


----------



## Carcharoth (14. November 2012)

Ich hab aber nur 4477 Seiten 


Lasst euch halt eure Beitragszahl pro Seite richtig einstellen!!1elf


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Ja nee das is ja langweilig 

Hm esse ich jetzt noch mein ChiLLi oder nicht...


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

keine ahnung wie der fotograf das für die fotos fürn buffedcast und andere videos macht aber irgendwie sieht er bei ein paar aus wie v wie vendetta 

zum bsp hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja nee das is ja langweilig
> 
> Hm esse ich jetzt noch mein ChiLLi oder nicht...



*Bericht des unerfahrenen Chilitesters Edgar, der seinen Urlaub in Texas
verbrachte:
*Kürzlich wurde mir die Ehre zuteil, als Ersatzpunktrichter bei einem
Chili-Kochwettbewerb zu fungieren.
Der ursprüngliche Punktrichter war kurzfristig erkrankt und ich stand
gerade in der Nähe des Punktrichtertisches herum und erkundigte mich nach
dem Bierstand, als die Nachricht über seine Erkrankung eintraf.
Die beiden anderen Punktrichter (beide gebürtige Texaner) versicherten mir,
daß die zu testenden Chilis nicht allzu scharf sein würden. Außerdem
versprachen Sie mir Freibier während des ganzen Wettbewerbes und ich dachte
mir PRIMA, LOS GEHT`S!


*Chili Nr 1: Mike`s Maniac Mobster Monster Chili

*Richter 1: Etwas zu Tomatenbetont; amüsanter kick

Richter 2: Angenehmes, geschmeidiges Tomatenaroma. Sehr mild.

*Edgar: Ach Du Scheiße! Was ist das für Zeug!? Damit kann getrocknete Farbe
von der Autobahn lösen!! Brauchte zwei Bier um die Flammen zu löschen; ich
hoffe, das war das Übelste; Diese Texaner sind echt bescheuert!*
*
Chili Nr 2: Arthur`s Nachbrenner Chili*
Richter 1: Rauchig, mit einer Note von Speck. Leichte Pepperonibetonung

Richter 2: Aufregendes Grill Aroma, braucht mehr Peperonis, um ernst
genommen zu werden.

*Edgar: Schließt dieses Zeug vor den Kindern weg! Ich weiß nicht, was ich
außer Schmerzen hier noch schmecken könnte. Zwei Leute wollten mir erste
Hilfe leisten und schleppten mehr Bier ran, als sie meinen Gesichtsausdruck
sahen.*

*Chili Nr 3: Fred`s berühmtes 'Brennt die Hütte nieder Chili'*
Richter 1: Excellentes Feuerwehrchili! Mordskick! Bräuchte mehr Bohnen.

Richter 2: Ein Bohnenloses Chili, ein wenig salzig, gute Dosierung roter
Pfefferschoten.

*Edgar: Ruft den Katastrophenschutz! Ich habe ein Uranleck gefunden. Meine
Nase fühlt sich an, als hätte ich Rohrfrei geschnieft. Inzwischen weiß
jeder was zu tun ist: bringt mir mehr Bier, bevor ich zünde!!! Die Barfrau
hat mir auf den Rücken geklopft; jetzt hängt mein Rückgrat vorne am Bauch.
Langsam krieg ich eine Gesichtslähmung von dem ganzen Bier.*

*Chili Nr. 4: Bubba`s Black Magic

*Richter 1: Chili mit schwarzen Bohnen und fast ungewürzt. Enttäuschend.

Richter 2: Ein Touch von Limonen in den schwarzen Bohnen. Gute Beilage für
Fisch und andere milde Gerichte, eigentlich kein richtiges Chili.

*Edgar: Irgendetwas ist über meine Zunge gekratzt, aber ich konnte nichts
schmecken. Ist es möglich, einen Tester auszubrennen? Sally, die Barfrau
stand hinter mir mit Biernachschub; die hässliche Schlampe fängt langsam an
HEIß auszusehen; genau wie dieser radioaktive Müll, den ich hier esse. Kann
Chili ein Aphrodisiakum sein?*

*Chili Nr. 5: Lindas legaler Lippenentferner
*
Richter 1: Fleischiges, starkes Chili. Frisch gemahlener Chayennepfeffer
fügt einen bemerkenswerten Kick hinzu. Sehr beeindruckend.

Richter 2: Hackfleischchili, könnte mehr Tomaten vertragen. Ich muß
zugeben, daß der Chayennepfeffer einen bemerkenswerten Eindruck hinterläßt.

*Edgar: Meine Ohren klingeln, Schweiß läuft in Bächen meine Stirn hinab und
ich kann nicht mehr klar sehen. Mußte furzen und 4 Leute hinter mir mußten
vom Sanitäter behandelt werden. Die Köchin schien beleidigt zu sein, als
ich ihr erklärte, daß ich von Ihrem Zeug einen Hirnschaden erlitten habe.
Sally goß Bier direkt aus dem Pitcher auf meine Zunge und stoppte so die
Blutung. Ich frage mich, ob meine Lippen abgebrannt sind.*

*Chili Nr 6: Veras sehr vegetarisches Chili
*
Richter 1: Dünnes aber dennoch kräftiges Chili. Gute Balance zwischen
Chilis und anderen Gewürzen.

Richter 2: Das beste bis jetzt! Agressiver Einsatz von Chilischoten,
Zwiebeln und Knoblauch. Superb!

*Edgar: Meine Därme sind nun ein gerades Rohr voller gasiger, schwefeliger
Flammen. Ich habe mich vollgeschissen, als ich furzen mußte und ich fürchte
es wird sich durch Hose und Stuhl fressen. Niemand traut sich mehr hinter
mir zu stehen. Kann meine Lippen nicht mehr fühlen. Ich habe das dringende
Bedürfniss, mir den Hintern mit einem großen Schneeball abzuwischen.*

*Chili Nr 7: Susannes 'Schreiende-Sensation-Chili'
*
Richter 1: Ein moderates Chili mit zu großer Betonung auf Dosenpepperoni.

Richter 2: Ahem, schmeckt als hätte der Koch tatsächlich im letzten Moment
eine Dose Pepperoni reingeworfen. Ich mache mir Sorgen um Richter Nr. 3. Er
scheint sich ein wenig unwohl zu fühlen und flucht völlig unkontrolliert.

*Edgar: Ihr könnt eine Granate in meinen Mund stecken und den Bolzen ziehen;
ich würde nicht einen Mucks fühlen. Auf einem Auge sehe ich garnichts mehr
und die Welt hört sich wie ein großer rauschender Wasserfall an. Mein Hemd
ist voller Chili, daß mir
unbemerkt aus dem Mund getropft ist und meine Hose ist voll mit Lavaartigem
Schiss und passt damit hervorragend zu meinem Hemd. Wenigstens werden sie
bei der Autopsie schell erfahren, was mich getötet hat. Habe beschlossen
das Atmen einzustellen, es ist einfach zu schmerzvoll. Was soll`s, ich
bekomme eh keinen Sauerstoff mehr. Wenn ich Luft brauche, werde ich sie
einfach durch dieses große Loch in meinem Bauch einsaugen.*

*Chili Nr. 8: Helenas Mount Saint Chili
*
Richter 1: Ein perfekter Ausklang; ein ausgewogenes Chili, pikant und für
jeden geeignet. Nicht zu wuchtig, aber würzig genug um auf seine Existenz
hinzuweisen.

Richter 2: Dieser letzte Bewerber ist ein gut balanciertes Chili, weder zu
mild noch zu scharf. Bedauerlich nur, daß das meiste davon verloren ging,
als Richter Nr. 3 ohnmächtig vom Stuhl fiel und dabei den Topf über sich
ausleerte. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob er
durchkommt. Armer Kerl; ich frage mich, wie er auf ein richtig scharfes
Chili reagiert hätte.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. November 2012)

Ohje. Er hat ZAMs Identität entdeckt. Ich glaub da wird einer die 9000ste Seite nicht mehr erleben


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Die Frage ist doch eher warum die von Anonymous sich alle als ZAM maskieren...


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ohje. Er hat ZAMs Identität entdeckt. Ich glaub da wird einer die 9000ste Seite nicht mehr erleben




hm, komisch wo kommt den die klassiche musik her - hört sich nach fanfaren an 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sAf9tFiy24s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



bin mal offline - paar websiten spinnen bei mir mal wieder da hat kabel deutschland wohl wieder routing probleme


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> *Bericht des unerfahrenen Chilitesters Edgar, der seinen Urlaub in Texas
> verbrachte:
> *



Ich kann wirklich seeeehr scharf essen, ich glaube solche Probleme wie der dürfte ich nicht bekommen...


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

auch keine tödlichen blähungen ?


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Nein. Mein Magen ist irgendwie generell sehr unempfindlich irgendwie... ^^

Also dann, die Löffel sind gefallen!

Chilli Marsch!


Mein Gott aber ich werde langsam immer fetter merke ich. Bis dato galt ich eher als zu dünn


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2012)

Ich **** dein *****


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2012)

Und direkt ein Doppelpost. BUH!  



Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich **** dein *****



Du willst mein Handy? Kauf dir selbst eins, außerdem hab ich kein tolles


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich **** dein *****


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Und direkt ein Doppelpost. BUH!



Hehe ja klar, wenn schon dann richtig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (14. November 2012)

Nabend ...

und gleich was Ernstes.
Hat hier jemand Ahnung von Erbschaft bzw. Testamentsbestimmungen?


----------



## Aun (14. November 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Nabend ...
> 
> und gleich was Ernstes.
> Hat hier jemand Ahnung von Erbschaft bzw. Testamentsbestimmungen?



sollte auf jedenfall notarisch beglaubigt sein. sonst gibts krieg in der familie.


----------



## Magogan (14. November 2012)

Ja, schreib einfach rein, dass du mir alles vererbst.

Das Testament muss handschriftlich sein, soweit ich weiß ^^


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Hm... Ich glaube da bist du mit Google bestimmt besser beraten...

Nicht zuletzt weil es um was ernstes geht ^^ Für sowas ist der Nachtschwärmer gänzlich ungeeignet befürchte ich...



Aun schrieb:


> sollte auf jedenfall notarisch *notariell* beglaubigt sein. sonst gibts krieg in der familie.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2012)

Wenn es um etwas WIRKLICH ernstes geht wäre er mit einem richtigen Anwalt gut beraten 
Internet kann man natürlich für Recherche nutzen, genauso wie das BGB selbst durchackern (Glaub es ist Buch 5), aber im Endeffekt sollte man da einem Fachmann vertrauen.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. November 2012)

N'abend ihr Deppen.


----------



## Konov (14. November 2012)

Grad wieder eine Frau zum daten eingeladen. Mal sehen wie sie reagiert 

Guten Abend


----------



## Reflox (14. November 2012)

HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2012)

Wie sind denn so die Studentinnen Konov ? Jung und willig ?


----------



## Xidish (14. November 2012)

Ach, Ihr habt ja recht - habe gerade auch mit meinem Vermögensberater (habe zwar keines^^, ist aber 'n guter Freund) telefoniert.
Habe heute vom Amtsgericht das eröffnete Testament (zur Kenntnisnahme) erhalten - und mir kam nach dem Durchlesen nur die Frage auf,
ob ein Adoptivsohn als Schlusserbe (wenn beide Elternparts verstorben sind) eingetragen sein muss.

Aber gut, gehen wir zur Nachtordnung über. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusselkorn (14. November 2012)

*gähn* Guten Abend, Grade schön aufgestanden jetzt erstmal nen Kaffee


----------



## H2OTest (14. November 2012)

Ich liebe meinen Jahrgang 

Besprechung zum Abiball, an dem ich selber nicht teilnehmen will. Es ging darum wieviele Gäste jeder mitbringt.

Ich: "Keiner" und ein Post darunter - Das sich das bei unseren Preisvorstellungen erst ab 634 Gästen rentiert. Hier wortwörtlich: "ahja ab dem 634 gast rentiert sich das ganze"


Dazu kam als antwort : "[...] Dennis verpiss dich aus der Gruppe wenn du nur scheisse schreibst!"


Dazu von mir nur noch ein: "[Name vom Mädchen]? was hast du für ein Problem? ich schreibe das bei MIR keiner MITKOMMT ! wenn du das nicht raffst weil du ein intellektuelles stück scheiße bist ist mir das egal"


  Zu geil


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Nice! 

[Name des Mädchens]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. November 2012)

Gute Nacht.


----------



## H2OTest (14. November 2012)

Ich mein generell bin ich in der Schule recht asozial, laut, und meist undiszipliniert. Dann versuche ich mal nett und freundlich zu sein und krieg sowas ... höhö ich weiß schon warum ich meinst "so" bin


----------



## Fakebook (14. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Mein Gott aber ich werde langsam immer fetter merke ich. Bis dato galt ich eher als zu dünn





Wenn ich zu irgendwas kalorienreiches Nein sage, krätzen die Kollegen oft rum 'Mäh mäh mäh, du dünnes Ding kannst es doch vertragen. Hab dich mal nicht so' (was ich persönlich sehr unhöflich finde. Ich stell mich ja auch nicht hin und sage 'ey, du fettes Ding solltest dich mal zusammenreissen')
Und dann denk ich mir, keine von denen ist mit Kleidergröße 36 ins Bett gegangen und mit 46 wieder aufgewacht. Es war ein langsames, kontinuierliches 'Mäh, ich hab mich mal nicht so, ich bin ein dünnes / normales / wohlfühlgewichtiges Ding. Und dann knacken sie´s dreistellige auf der Waage.


----------



## Reflox (14. November 2012)

Ich hab gar keine Zeit zum asozial sein, ich bin dauernd damit beschäftigt mich wach zu halten


----------



## Aun (14. November 2012)

naja aber freunde macht man sich mit einem verhalten, gerade wenns alltäglich ist, auch nicht


----------



## H2OTest (14. November 2012)

Aun, die Freunde, die ich habe, wissen mich "zu schätzen" - der Rest ist mir eigentlich egal


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich stell mich ja auch nicht hin und sage 'ey, du fettes Ding solltest dich mal zusammenreissen



Haha geiler Vergleich.


----------



## Aun (14. November 2012)

naja wo sie recht hat, hat sie recht. manche sachen sind sicher unabsichtlich beleidigend, aber trotzdem ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Wenn ich zu irgendwas kalorienreiches Nein sage, krätzen die Kollegen oft rum 'Mäh mäh mäh, du dünnes Ding kannst es doch vertragen. Hab dich mal nicht so' (was ich persönlich sehr unhöflich finde. Ich stell mich ja auch nicht hin und sage 'ey, du fettes Ding solltest dich mal zusammenreissen')
> [...]


Solltest du aber vll mal machen, die denken wahrscheinlich noch, dass die dir einen Gefallen damit tun :S


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Aun, die Freunde, die ich habe, wissen mich "zu schätzen" - der Rest ist mir eigentlich egal



Ach Wassertest, man sollte aber auch richtige Freunde haben, nicht nur die von Buffed


----------



## H2OTest (14. November 2012)

Aun, beleidigend bin ich recht selten - außerdem habe ich versucht mich beim Jahrgangstreffen "vernünftig" zu benehmen .. aber wir müssen darüber nicht weiter diskutieren, ahja hatte ich erwähnt das wir einen Elternteil suchen der für 19k euro bürgt?


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Für die Kosten der Feier? Das auch genug Leute kommen und da auch schön bezahlen und hoffen das das die Kosten deckt? xD
muhaha viel Spaß


----------



## H2OTest (14. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ach Wassertest, man sollte aber auch richtige Freunde haben, nicht nur die von Buffed



Reflox und ich sind richtige FREUNDE! ;D

ahja genau ego das hast du richtig erfasst  darum auch mein Kommentar. Wir wollen die Abiballkarten für 30! Euro verkaufen


----------



## Magogan (14. November 2012)

http://www.damnyouautocorrect.com/16490/the-15-funniest-autocorrects-from-january-2012/

Ich heule vor Lachen XD


----------



## Reflox (14. November 2012)

Ich hab mir vorgenommen nicht zu lachen, aber bei asswaffles bin ich abgebrochen


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Haha im Leben würde ich für sowas nicht bürgen, egal wie viel Kohle ich hab haha...


----------



## Fakebook (14. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> die denken wahrscheinlich noch, dass die dir einen Gefallen damit tun :S



Ich glaube, da steckt der Gedanke hinter, dass sie ja schon zufrieden wären, wenn sie 20 Kilo weniger wiegen würden. Und damit sollte auch ich doch dann eigentlich zufrieden sein. Nur würden uns da noch weiter 25 Kilo trennen.

Ich könnte mir nicht mal 10 Kilo mehr leisten. Blöderweise 'wachse' ich dann lediglich in die Tiefe, nicht in die Breite. Ich würde nie stämmig werden, nur rund. Wie ne Litfaßsäule, ich seh es an meiner Mutter


----------



## H2OTest (14. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Haha im Leben würde ich für sowas nicht bürgen, egal wie viel Kohle ich hab haha...



Naja - ich auch nicht. Ich hoffe dank des netten Kommentars ja, dass das noch scheitert


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vorgenommen nicht zu lachen, aber bei asswaffles bin ich abgebrochen



Sind schon ein paar gute dabei, aber bei dem schon?
Ich hab´s bei dem hier nich mehr halten können ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fragt sich nur was davon auch wirklich echt is. Also da is ja vieles dabei was normale Umgangssprache is, da bezweifel ich doch stark das sowas vervollständigt wird...


----------



## Magogan (14. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> [...]
> Fragt sich nur was davon auch wirklich echt is. Also da is ja vieles dabei was normale Umgangssprache is, da bezweifel ich doch stark das sowas vervollständigt wird...


Ich hoff mal, dass es Fake ist...^^ Auch wenns witzig gemeint ist, welche Tochter nennt ihre Mutter "Slut"


----------



## Magogan (14. November 2012)

Ich sterbe vor Lachen ...

Muss ... Testament ... schreiben ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2012)

Hast du nicht eh nur kaputte Elektrogeräte?


----------



## Reflox (14. November 2012)

Auf denen liegt böses Karma, soviele Elektrogeräte kann nicht mal ich schrotten!


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich hoff mal, dass es Fake ist...^^ Auch wenns witzig gemeint ist, welche Tochter nennt ihre Mutter "Slut"



Naja wieso wenn man sich gut versteht xD

Die Mutter von nem Kumpel zu mir sagt immer Spasti zu ihm wenn er sie verarscht oder irgendein Blödsinn macht.
Er ist 32, sie 52... ^^


Und ja: MAGO ist der Teufel!


----------



## Legendary (14. November 2012)

Noch 1 Stunde ihr billigen Sluts. :>


----------



## Reflox (14. November 2012)

Wie alt wirst du eigentlich? 70? 80?


----------



## Legendary (14. November 2012)

olol oh stahp it youuu!

27!


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2012)

18 rulez


----------



## Reflox (14. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> olol oh stahp it youuu!
> 
> 27!



aww :3


----------



## H2OTest (14. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vSe1-cjNPZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




obwohl ich wwe lange nicht mehr verfolge ... bin ich iwe feucht ..


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> olol oh stahp it youuu!
> 
> 27!


Weniger im Forum hängen, mehr auf den bevorstehenden persönlichen BJ&Schnitzel Tag freuen!


----------



## Legendary (14. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Weniger im Forum hängen, mehr auf den bevorstehenden persönlichen BJ&Schnitzel Tag freuen!



Den gibts erst am Wochenende.  


Ololol ich freu mich so hart auf mein Parfum, dass ich seit Monaten will. Das klatsch ich mir jetzt dann noch zum schlafen gehen drauf.


----------



## Fakebook (14. November 2012)

Auf meiner FB-Seite ist noch immer Konovs Kurbelschraube der aktuellste Eintrag.

Also ist nicht so, dass ich die Kurbelschraube nicht mögen würde, aber bissel mehr aktive Spammer würden mich nicht stören.



Konov schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Den gibts erst am Wochenende.
> 
> 
> [...]


Da du dich dann ja vermutlich (*g*) nicht hier rumtreibst viel Spaß schonmal ;P

Und was bekommstn fürn Parfum?



Fakebook schrieb:


> Auf meiner FB-Seite ist noch immer Konovs Kurbelschraube der aktuellste Eintrag.
> 
> Also ist nicht so, dass ich die Kurbelschraube nicht mögen würde, aber bissel mehr aktive Spammer würden mich nicht stören.



Naja, dafür gibts ja buffed und die 2 Smalltalkthreads hier


----------



## H2OTest (14. November 2012)

Fakebook? wilslt emich als Freund ? Posts fast rund um die Uhr, meist ist wenigstens einmal mein Essen mit dabei, der Rest ist meist über das harte Leben eines Schülers odervon mir als lustig befundene Links


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

hdr teil 1 war mal wieder cool besonders ohne werbung und in hd ^^

@wwwee

war ja damals 94 rum kurz nach deutschland rübergeschwappt - hulk hogan, untertaker, Million $ man, bushwacker twins usw ^^ aber ebbte nach paar jahren wieder ab genauso wie die nba welle damals


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. November 2012)

Nur wenn es auch Instagramfotos vom Essen gibt!!


----------



## Fakebook (14. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Schnitzel Tag



Schnitzel Tag? Die Berliner Kripo-Kantine hat Freitags Schnitzel-Tag. Kann man soviel stopfen, wie man schafft.
Naja, nicht so mein Ding. Da fällt mir ein, wo ist Deanne?


----------



## Legendary (14. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Da du dich dann ja vermutlich (*g*) nicht hier rumtreibst viel Spaß schonmal ;P
> 
> Und was bekommstn fürn Parfum?



Danke. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (14. November 2012)

H2O, natürlich freue ich mich stets über gepflegten Spam auf FB. Lass uns Freunde sein


----------



## Reflox (14. November 2012)

Jemand von buffed zu adden wäre zu gefährlich. Dann weiss jeder wie ich heisse, wie ich aussehe und wo ich wohne. Ich möchte ja eigentlich noch n bisschen weiterleben, und nicht von unbekannten an der Tür totgeschlagen werden


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2012)

Ich stell mich eigentlich immer vor bevor ich Leute vor der Tür totschlage, also mach dir deswegen keine Sorgen.


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Boah wenn man so geistesabwesend auf seinen Monitor starrt während man gerade über was nachdenkt und dabei als auf Ollis Signatur guckt wirkt das voll hypnotisierend.
Ich war grad voll weg geistig irgendwie xD


----------



## Reflox (14. November 2012)

Das ist nett von dir. Ich werde dich weiterempfehlen, wenn jemand totgeschlagen werden will.


----------



## Aun (14. November 2012)

ja ich brauche neue freunde. die alten sind nur noch leichen im fb chat


----------



## Fakebook (14. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dann weiss jeder wie ich heisse, wie ich aussehe und wo ich wohne.



Ich bin nicht sicher, ob mein Profilbild wirklich Rückschlüsse auf Namen, Aussehen und Wohnort zulässt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das ist nett von dir. Ich werde dich weiterempfehlen, wenn jemand totgeschlagen werden will.



Also das mach ich natürlich nur bei Deutschen.


----------



## Reflox (14. November 2012)

Zählt 1/4 Deutscher auch?

@Fake

Aber du würdest wissen wer ich bin. Wobei, du hast nichts gegen mich... hoffentlich...


----------



## Konov (14. November 2012)

Warscheinlich hast du zu wenig Freunde, unter 5000 geht sowieso nix Füsch 

Ist bei mir aber auch net anders


----------



## Fakebook (14. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wobei, du hast nichts gegen mich... hoffentlich...



Nö, wirklich nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2012)

Haha ich lass euch mal meinen fb link da ,wer lust hat kann ja adden 
Mein Link #likeicarewhosaddingme


----------



## Reflox (14. November 2012)

Dein FB Profil ist auch leicht zu finden, so lausig wie du deine Bilder immer zensiert hast


----------



## Fakebook (14. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Warscheinlich hast du zu wenig Freunde, unter 5000 geht sowieso nix Füsch
> 
> Ist bei mir aber auch net anders



Schlimm finde ich das nicht. Ich kenne entweder alle persönlich oder sie stammen von buffed. Ok, ein Bekannter von ner Bekannten ist dabei. Ich hab auch nen Kollegen wieder aus der Freundes.Liste geschmissen, da mir das zuviel des persönlichen war. Meine albernen Chicky-Comics kann er ja anschauen, aber jeden privaten Spam will ich dann doch nicht teilen.


----------



## Aun (14. November 2012)

deswegen bekommen mein gespamme auch nur ausgewählt meiner bekanntenliste mit ^^

basti unterhalte mich. kein bock auf bo spezial missionen. die sind lame


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dein FB Profil ist auch leicht zu finden, so lausig wie du deine Bilder immer zensiert hast





> #likeicarewhosaddingme


----------



## Reflox (14. November 2012)

Ich mein ja nur, damals als du noch alles zensiert hast und du den auffälligsten Namen vergessen hast


----------



## Reflox (14. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> deswegen bekommen mein gespamme auch nur ausgewählt meiner bekanntenliste mit ^^
> 
> basti unterhalte mich. kein bock auf bo spezial missionen. die sind lame



Dann komm mal on 

doubleposting like a penner


----------



## Aun (14. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dann komm mal on
> 
> doubleposting like a penner






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (14. November 2012)

Ich glaub ich hab die Fakebook auf Facebook gefunden.


----------



## Konov (14. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Schlimm finde ich das nicht. Ich kenne entweder alle persönlich oder sie stammen von buffed. Ok, ein Bekannter von ner Bekannten ist dabei. Ich hab auch nen Kollegen wieder aus der Freundes.Liste geschmissen, da mir das zuviel des persönlichen war. Meine albernen Chicky-Comics kann er ja anschauen, aber jeden privaten Spam will ich dann doch nicht teilen.



Jo, ich kenne eigtl auch alle persönlich... binnen 3 Wochen 28 leute die ich zumindest mal persönlich getroffen hab. ^^


----------



## Aun (14. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab die Fakebook auf Facebook gefunden.



an sich auch nicht schwer, wenn man weiß wonach man sucht


----------



## Reflox (15. November 2012)

Jetzt mach ihm doch seinen Erfolg nicht mies


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Legendary schrieb:


> Ololol ich freu mich so hart auf mein Parfum, dass ich seit Monaten will. Das klatsch ich mir jetzt dann noch zum schlafen gehen drauf.




Beziehungsweise... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jetzt mach ihm doch seinen Erfolg nicht mies



das ist ein freies forum auf basis einer diktatur. und solange der obermotz mit seiner kaffee tasse nich da is mach ich hier was ich will ^^ 

btw: 
Boobs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (15. November 2012)

Happy Börsday Legendary 
und Gute Nacht!


----------



## Fakebook (15. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab die Fakebook auf Facebook gefunden.



Die einzige Angst, die mich umtreibt: Facebook löscht meinen Acc wegen des Pseudonyms.
Klar, man kann ne Menge über mich aus meiner Freundesliste und 'likes' ablesen. Aber ... haaa da kommt schon wieder Chicky mit der Wayne-Train-Story!



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. November 2012)

Extra ein Geburtstagsständchen von mir für dich Schatzi 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5I0hD5jLvas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (15. November 2012)

alter. da klingt ein meerschwein, das du über ne kreissäge schiebst angenehmer


----------



## Xidish (15. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> ... haaa da kommt schon wieder Chicky mit der Wayne-Train-Story!


Die Story ist ja inzwischen sowas von ausgeleiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (15. November 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Die Story ist ja inzwischen sowas von ausgeleiert.



Ja, und sie war ursprünglich dir gewidmet. Du hast nen ausgeleierten Klassiker hervorgerufen


----------



## Legendary (15. November 2012)

Hahaha danke Leute. 

Das Parfum riecht so abartig geil, ich liebe es einfach nur. <3


----------



## Fakebook (15. November 2012)

Ich war kurz peinlich berührt, weil ich ausgeleierte Krakeleien spoiler...
Aber dann kam Vorschau für ..???.. Na jedenfalls irgend ne Show mit Nena. O-Ton: "Boah Alter! Mega-Kreisch!"

Ich kann also noch einen drauflegen, um wirklich peinlich zu sein.

Und dickes GLÜCKWUNSCH Legendary!


----------



## Reflox (15. November 2012)

Du meinst wohl The Voice of Germany


----------



## Fakebook (15. November 2012)

Ja, das wars wohl. Noch nie geschaut. Vorschau reicht vermutlich auch, um das Wesentliche zu wissen.
Auf jeden Fall sind alle so cool, dass es ein Fremdschäm-Gefühl hervorruft. Vorstufe zum Gottschalken.


----------



## Reflox (15. November 2012)

Ich kenns auch nur von der Vorscau her. Ich glaube, die einzige Talentshow die ich mir angetan habe, war Xfactor bei VOX, aber auch nur weil dort die 2 Söhne von unseren Nachbarn mitgemach haben


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2012)

Sonst nur Casting-Shows die mit jungen Mädchen und einer Couch zu tun haben, schon klar...


----------



## Reflox (15. November 2012)

Lass die heilige Couch aus dem Spiel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2012)

Hehe ja die...

Pass auf, Carcharoth lauert schon... 

Hm esse ich jetzt nochmal oder nicht...


----------



## Carcharoth (15. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hehe ja die...
> 
> Pass auf, Carcharoth lauert schon...



Richtig. 

Und wehe ich seh die Couch nochmal...


----------



## Reflox (15. November 2012)

Ist doch nur ne ganz normale couch


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2012)

Eine normale Couch?!

Also bitte!

Das ist die Couch von Keanu Reeves! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (15. November 2012)

alternative Sitzmöbel zur umstrittenen Couch...



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. November 2012)

Naja, ich bin mal pennen. Muss morgen wieder raus :<


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2012)

Joooo tschö....

Ich koch jetzt was zu essen


----------



## Fakebook (15. November 2012)

Njom... würde ich auch gern. Heute den Vorratschrank aufgefüllt. Würde man mich morgen zu Hause einschließen, käme ich wohl locker ein halbes Jahr über die Runden. Aber Bettzeit.

Gute Nacht und guten Appetit!


----------



## SonicTank (15. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Joooo tschö....
> 
> Ich koch jetzt was zu essen



Was gibt´s denn?


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2012)

SonicTank schrieb:


> Was gibt´s denn?



Schweinenackensteaks, Bratkartoffeln und anderes Gemüse.
Jaaaa ich weiß ich bin eher der Nachtmensch...


----------



## SonicTank (15. November 2012)

Naaa, *sabber*, kann ich voll verstehen, ich futter auch gerne des nachtens deftig 

Und was futterste zu Frühstück, wenn überhaupt?


----------



## Xidish (15. November 2012)

gekochte Pizza ^^...
Oder machst Du Dir jetzt echt die Mühe noch was Richtiges zu kochen - also schnippeln, kochen etc.?
*edi*t
Oo, ego, ich bekomme schon wieder Hunger - lieferst Du auch?^^


----------



## SonicTank (15. November 2012)

mhm, bacon und eier.... oder ein feines Steak vom Rind, yam...sabber. Verdammt, ich bin fleischgeil.


----------



## Xidish (15. November 2012)

Bin dann mal wech - Gute Nacht Euch!


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2012)

Ich frühstücke generell nie... 
Neeeiiin nicht weil ich bis Mittags schlafe 
Ich entwickel einfach erst 1-2 Stunden nach dem aufstehen Hunger...

Nee nee ich mach das schon selbst ^^ Hab das aber entsprechend vorbereitet und gewartet bis ich Hunger bekomm...
Hab ich zwar immer noch nich wirklich, aber muss ja auch irgendwann mal ins Bett...

Und nein, mein Liefergebiet schließt nur die eigene Wohnung mit ein


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2012)

SonicTank schrieb:


> ich bin fleischgeil.



Ich auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SonicTank (15. November 2012)

Manche Leute haben das Kochen eben verlernt. Kochen kann man immer, vor Allem, wenn man voll heiß auf etwas bestimmtes ist.

Nu hau rein und futter...hehe, viel Spaß beim pennen 


Echt 17 gute Gründe auf dem Bild, auch wenn ich´s nich so fettig mag


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2012)

Joa Fleisch ist mein Gemüse! 

Ich guck erst noch ne Folge BoB, dann geh ich pennen... ^^


----------



## SonicTank (15. November 2012)

Ich auch, grad noch´n Thread verfasst, nu is Pennen angesagt...gn8


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Lass die heilige Couch aus dem Spiel






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2012)

Naaaa, kann da jemand nich schlafen? 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

geh jetzt schlafen noch paar dokus geschaut als hdr 1 zu ende war

unter anderen 

http://www.history.d...schaeftemacher/

und meins war selbst gemacht !!!


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2012)

Boah so ein scheiß kann ich mir nich ansehen ^^
Generell kein TV...

Ja und, meins hab ich auch selbst verlinkt 

Hau rein!


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Mz06eUeOMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



N'abend!


----------



## Reflox (15. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dXTNES_L3s0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (15. November 2012)

nanananananananananananana reflox ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2012)

Ich glaube, Sean ist in echt Domian... so viel wie der von dem postet


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Sean ist in echt Domian... so viel wie der von dem postet



Ich habe schon gesagt warum ich soviel Domian höre ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AlHIxZyJHg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2012)

Muss man das verstehen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2012)

Du musst gar nix. Du kannst.


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (15. November 2012)

Mein Abend ist gerettet: Call Me Maybe Flashmob am Set von The Big Bang Theory


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du musst gar nix. Du kannst.



Ich verstehe das dein Vater ein Sith-Lord ist und du ihn hasst?


----------



## Reflox (15. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2012)

nope. hatte eigentlich gar keine relevanz


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2012)

*Hände hoch heb*


----------



## iShock (15. November 2012)

nabend ihr schwärmer :S


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hgHtIPv4L4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



you're my river running high, run deep run wild... <3


----------



## Konov (15. November 2012)

Höre grad "A Day to Remember", nachdem ich über 3 Ecken den Tipp bekommen hab. Die sind voll gut


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2012)

Seit wann macht Sean Connery Coverversionen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Höre grad "A Day to Remember", nachdem ich über 3 Ecken den Tipp bekommen hab. Die sind voll gut



Besser jetzt als nie  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gHGkxuhIT6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (15. November 2012)

Das wollte ich grad posten ._________. Hör auf mich zu stalken!


----------



## Fakebook (15. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Höre grad "A Day to Remember"



Klingen nen bissel nach Highschool-Band. Passend zu den Videos. Geschmackssache


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2012)

A Day to Remember ist scheiße...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2012)

Sahnebuddah ist scheisse. MEINUNGSFREIHEIT!

Stimmt eigentlich nicht, sahnebuddah ist toll


----------



## Aun (15. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YYjBQKIOb-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/media]

tja ^^ heroes biatch!


----------



## Konov (15. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Klingen nen bissel nach Highschool-Band. Passend zu den Videos. Geschmackssache



Jo klingt ziemlich so wie 1000 andere bands, aber ich hör das dann eifnach wenns mir gefällt. Ist mir ja egal was andere damit assozieren ^^
Wenn man danach geht ist man sofort Emo wenn man sowas hört, und sofort ein Punk wenn man XY hört usw...


ich hör immer das was mir grad gefällt. 

PS: Scheiße die zweite meiner zwei neuen "Flammen" hat nen Freund. Damit ist es nur noch eine


----------



## Reflox (15. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IO0YrOLUbIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (15. November 2012)

lol, einfach nur lol


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> PS: Scheiße die zweite meiner zwei neuen "Flammen" hat nen Freund. Damit ist es nur noch eine



Das grenzt doch schonmal schön ein 

Ich gehe dann mal Schlafen, meine Kinder der Nacht.


----------



## Konov (15. November 2012)

Ich ebenfalls, morgen wieder malochen ^^

Nachti


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> tja ^^ heroes biatch!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-J8HCX0Y9Xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (15. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=urjKMLXoANg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sind alle schon am pennen oder wie?


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2012)

ist das nicht frau pepp außem vbt ?


----------



## Reflox (15. November 2012)

Weiss ich gar nicht. Ich weiss nur, dass sie mit és in der Hook von Basti im Finale gegen weekend war


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2012)

Kennt jemand ein Mittel gegen Pickel in der Nase? Den sieht man nicht wirklich, aber er tut weh -.-


----------



## Arosk (15. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rt4p9A-U4Ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




No Description available.


----------



## Aun (16. November 2012)

alden. meine empfindlichen ohren... was für ein schund.... mom eben mal das mg42 raushohl...... boar wtf ist das ekelig. was für eine schande


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

das ist der sänger von rammstein ^^

und im hintergrund apocalyptica ^^


----------



## Aun (16. November 2012)

unnd wie ich es erwwartet habe.... ich kann michn ncht einloggen. mein acc währe kompromittiert...... die wollen mich wohl verarschene....


----------



## Aun (16. November 2012)

boobies ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2012)

Ich brauch heute keine Pics, Freundin kommt gleich :3







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bRfc_Y_AsLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (16. November 2012)

Jemand da, der extrem sattelfest in den Apostophenregeln ist?
Ich hab da nen 9-Zeiler zum Korrekturlesen.


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YRP3XL2G_Gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UKvnjic9-p0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Iron Sky is Invading China <3



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich brauch heute keine Pics, _*Freundin kommt gleich :3*_







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xoLE8_2-I3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (16. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Jemand da, der extrem sattelfest in den Apostophenregeln ist?
> Ich hab da nen 9-Zeiler zum Korrekturlesen.



sry in duetsch war ich ne niete... naturwissenschaften liegen mir eher


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OHpDv6KSaBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



WE GOT ÆØÅ!

Danke Shika :3


----------



## Konov (16. November 2012)

moinsen


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2012)

Mein Worg ist tot ._.


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ist den passiert sean ?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> was ist den passiert sean ?



Ictod veranstaltet weil ich bald Volkswechsel mache xD


----------



## Fakebook (16. November 2012)

Boah, ist das heute ein lahmer Abend. Und nicht mal ein Getränk im Haus. Geschweige denn Bargeld. Alle Lieferanten, bei denen man mit paypal bezahlen kann, wollen mindestens 2 Euro fürs Bierchen. Gibt nur noch einen, der paypal akzeptiert und Bier für 1,50 Euro hat ... aber da gabs letzte Woche nen kleinen Streit.

Late-Night-Shop oder Döner-Bude... beide -2° Aussentemperatur entfernt.


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ictod veranstaltet weil ich bald Volkswechsel mache xD



ich hoffe er/sie hat nicht gelitten






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f9OUFS9uTb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2012)

Ach...niemals. *Hust*


----------



## Aun (16. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Boah, ist das heute ein lahmer Abend.



wat soll ich denn sagen... von 0800 bis 1945 arbeiten....


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wat soll ich denn sagen... von 0800 bis 1945 arbeiten....



Bis 1945? Warst bei der Wehrmacht?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bis 1945? Warst bei der Wehrmacht?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6zXDo4dL7SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (16. November 2012)

ohhhh warn das schöne zeiten in paris ^^


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

http://www.amazon.co...duct/B00A3F5S0O

Homefront
Metro 2033
Red Faction Armageddon
Red Faction Guerrilla
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl
Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine

Steamkeys für 9,99$


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2012)

"Schatz, ich geh dann mal nach Stalingrad, du weisst schon, wegen der Wehrmacht...!" "MOMENT! Du hast deine neue Uniform an und du hast Parfum aufgetragen! Gehst du etwa nach Paris an die Front?!" "Nur wenn das Wetter schön ist...."

Hätte ich doch nur ne Kreditkarte, dann könnt ich mir Red Faction kaufen


----------



## Aun (16. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Steamkeys für 9,99$






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (16. November 2012)

Nabend ...


Aun schrieb:


> wat soll ich denn sagen... von 0800 bis 1945 arbeiten....


Vorm PC sitzen nennst Du Arbeit?
Was arbeitest Du denn?


----------



## Aun (16. November 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Was arbeitest Du denn?



bin beim landesamt für hochwasserschutz, wenn du es genau wissen willst. und nein das ist fasst kein sesselfurzerbetrieb ^^ fasst jedenfalls


----------



## xynlovesit (16. November 2012)

Haette der Hund nicht geschissen, haette er den ... gekriegt.


----------



## Xidish (16. November 2012)

Na zumindest reicht die Arbeitszeit, um hier auf Buffed zu surfen. 

Ähm ist das nur bei mir so oder laggt heute Buffed wieder mal.
Wenn ja, hat der Hochwasserschutz bei Buffed nix bewirkt?^^

Und sagte ich schon, daß es mir heute noch scheißer geht?^


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

red faction kommt nochmal in den sale 

war ja erst beim summer sale mit beiden teilen dabei


----------



## Aun (16. November 2012)

ja buffed lagt heute tortz 50k leitung ziemlich an meinem arsch entlang...


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ja buffed lagt heute tortz 50k leitung ziemlich an meinem arsch entlang...



Willkommen im Club


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

das liegt wohl daran das nacht der server immer sein backup fährt


----------



## Xidish (16. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> das liegt wohl daran das nacht der server immer sein backup fährt


Wann fängt denn bei Dir die Nacht an - bereits wenn es dunkel wird?


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

ka im sommer wars meist um 2 uhr 

aber derzeit ka ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (16. November 2012)

Das Buffed.de Forum war heute auch fuer paar Stunden nicht erreichbar, kA was Leute hier los ist. Nervt auch irgendwie. Immer diese billigen Polen Server.


----------



## Xidish (16. November 2012)

Ach ich reg mich nicht darüber auf - gibt Schlimmeres momentan für mich.

Papa tot, Portmonee wech, Dates mit der Zahnärztin, Testamentsänderung (Änderungsdatum mein Geburtstag) 

Dafür habe ich gerade was von Mark Spoon gefunden.
Ohja, der ist nun auch schon "wieder" fast 7 Jahre tot - ach wie die Zeit vergeht ...

Hessentag 1995




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsNewJGrmEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (16. November 2012)

MOOOOIN !!!

Ach deswegen is das Nachts so gegen 2 immer so komisch, ich hab mich schon gewundert...

Hm wieder mit SWTOR angefangen. Hab damals die Closed-Beta gespielt, aber nie rangefangen nach Release, weil es mich PVP-technisch nicht angesprochen hat.
Aber die ganzen Storylines der 5 Klassen die mich interessieren wollte ich schon mal alle durchspielen, kam damals nich über Lvl 25 hinaus.

Und macht auch echt wieder Spaß muss ich sagen. Ein Glück, ich wusste langsam echt nich mehr was ich noch zocken soll ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (16. November 2012)

Diabo 3 kann ich mal wieder empfehlen! Hat man wieder richtig Spass in den Backen.


----------



## Xidish (16. November 2012)

One two three
A little fool I want to be
Two three four
You can give me more
Five six seven
I don't want to wait for heaven
Nine ten eleven
Going back to seven
Seven eight nine
Kann denn das noch sein?

We love it - we need it - excess



Ob das Aufdrehen der Musik auch meiner Vermieterin gefällt?^^


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> excess







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mM9IacnSUFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (17. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Diabo 3 kann ich mal wieder empfehlen! Hat man wieder richtig Spass in den Backen.



Ist das ironisch gemeint?

Diablo 3 is für mich das größte Kackspiel 2012 und mit Abstand die größe Enttäuschung die ich persönlich jemals erlebt habe in der Spielewelt ^^
Und ich Idiot hab es mir noch vorbestellt. Keine 3 Monate hab ich es ausgehalten, dann is der Müll im Papierkorb gelandet


----------



## Fakebook (17. November 2012)

Ein gelungenes Update von Microsoft... 
.. hat mich beim PC-Start in den Feierabend hineingebremst und
.. verweigert nun Bilderupload in Nachrichten beim Fratzenbuch (bis man einen anderen Browser gestartet hat, kann man nochmal überlegen, ob man wirklich jedermann seine Fotos aus der Duschkabinen-Cam senden will


----------



## Wynn (17. November 2012)

bin mal off - baba


----------



## Aun (17. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> dann is der Müll im Papierkorb gelandet



ja. aber der müll existiert auf deinem rechner, bzw exististiert auf deinem battlenet account ^^ und sowas ist unsterblich


----------



## Fakebook (17. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> bin mal off - baba



Da kündige ich meinen 'Little Pony'-Account um hier mit den harten Jungs in der Nacht runzuspammen ... und dann sind se müde.


----------



## xynlovesit (17. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ist das ironisch gemeint?





Samma Junge.


----------



## Aun (17. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> ob man wirklich jedermann seine Fotos aus der Duschkabinen-Cam senden will



also madame. jetzt haben sie meine aufmerksamkeit ^^

btw ich mag d3  ihr seid doch alles pussies ohne gold und passende drops


----------



## Wynn (17. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Da kündige ich meinen 'Little Pony'-Account um hier mit den harten Jungs in der Nacht runzuspammen ... und dann sind se müde.



war die letzten 2 nächte bis halb 3 bzw 3 on gewesen ^^


----------



## Fakebook (17. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> war die letzten 2 nächte bis halb 3 bzw 3 on gewesen ^^



Da musste ich arbeiten! (war trotzdem kaum früher im Bett ;-) Damn, ich muss mich bessern)


----------



## Aun (17. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Da musste ich arbeiten! (war trotzdem kaum früher im Bett ;-) Damn, ich muss mich bessern)



respekt... der tag hat mich heute quasi gekillt.....


----------



## Fakebook (17. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit mal nicht so scheu, Gäste ...


----------



## Fakebook (17. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> respekt...



Hab Gleitzeit. Ist im Grunde egal, wann ich antrete. Irgendwann zwischen 6 und 21 Uhr. 8 1/2 Stunden abarbeiten, niemanden auf die Nerven gehen und möglichst vor Ort sein, wenn der Chef was will. Der war ein paar Tage ausser Landes, daher eher ne Spätschicht eingelegt.
Ist kein Orden wert, werktags bis 3 Uhr hier rumzuhängen


----------



## Aun (17. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Hab Gleitzeit.



2 faule nicht beamtete in einem forum und trotzdem is alles im arsch ^^. alles anarchisten im computec bereich


----------



## Fakebook (17. November 2012)

Kommt Mädels! Ich hatte nen echt harten Tag im Büro (siehe unten).
Das ist der Nachtschwärmer, also bissel mehr Spam. Bitte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (17. November 2012)

HALLOOOOO IST DA JEMAND?!


----------



## Aun (17. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




so schlecht schmeckt der mist eigtl garnicht, ist wie das deusche frühstücksfleisch aus der dose sieht scheisse aus. riecht gut, schmeckt gut. ist spam ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (17. November 2012)

Das gibt's hier in Amerika auch bei Wal Mart, noch nie probiert ..


----------



## Fakebook (17. November 2012)

Noch so nen Post und ich fahr zur Dönerbude. Grad rastlos durch die Küche gelaufen. Tausend leckere Sachen, nur alle mir Arbeit verbunden.


----------



## xynlovesit (17. November 2012)

Ich krieg jetzt 2 Big Mac's  (Zum Preis fuer 1 ) und Big Fries geliefert :b


Aber so einen guten "deutschen" Doener koennte ich auch mal wieder essen... ach man. Gab schon leckere Sachen in Deutschland.


----------



## Fakebook (17. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Gab schon leckere Sachen in Deutschland.



Ist schwer einzuschätzen, obs bei den Amis auch lecker sein kann (lassen wir den Burger mal aussen vor)
Klischeehaft futtern Amis nur Burger und Deutsche nur Bratwurst. Letztes stimmt definitiv nicht, wie der Döner beweist.

Die leckerste Pizza Magaritha ha ich bei den Amis gegessen.
Aber stimmen die sonstigen Vorurteile? Kochfaul, fettgeil?


----------



## ego1899 (17. November 2012)

Naja was die Amis da Pizza schimpfen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. November 2012)

_Wie sagt Ausbilder Schmidt...Morgen ihr Luschen...._


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schaut aus wie aus der DDR...


----------



## Rexo (17. November 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCL94-MsxYc&feature=g-vrec

Ich kriege nich ma mehr einbinden hin-.-


----------



## Manowar (17. November 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV5GdUGO-DA&feature=related[/youtube]

Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein. Das ist ja mal sowas von awesome


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein. Das ist ja mal sowas von awesome



MY LIFE IS COMPLETE!!

Danke


----------



## Wynn (17. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dutn-Q_oZW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (17. November 2012)

Wtf!!! Bei Schlag den Raab kann man 6 Autos gewinnen! Was soll man bitte mit 6 Autos machen??? 5 davon verkaufen, oder was?


----------



## Manowar (17. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> MY LIFE IS COMPLETE!!
> 
> Danke



Gibt noch nen 2. Teil..ich komm gerade echt nicht mehr klar


----------



## Reflox (17. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wtf!!! Bei Schlag den Raab kann man 6 Autos gewinnen! Was soll man bitte mit 6 Autos machen??? 5 davon verkaufen, oder was?



Sie besitzen oder verkaufen. Vermutlich meinten sie auch, dass man 1 davon gewinnen kann. 

Alter, Facebook meint im Ernst ich hätte keine Berechtigung Kommentare zu schreiben. Ist fast so geil, als ich angeblich keine Berechtigung hatte meinen Wohnort zu ändern.


----------



## Wynn (17. November 2012)

hatte ich auch ist dann manchmal nen bug ^^

wo ich plötzlich bei freunden nicht in deren beitrag posten konnte oder mal der chat spinnte ^^


----------



## Reflox (17. November 2012)

Also das mit dem Wohnort ändern hatte ich sicher 2 Monate lang


----------



## H2OTest (17. November 2012)

neue sig, wie finden?


----------



## Reflox (17. November 2012)

awesome


----------



## Magogan (17. November 2012)

Nein, *ein* Zuschauer kann 6 Autos gewinnen ...


----------



## Reflox (17. November 2012)

Okay, dann haste 6 Autos. Für jeden Tag eins und Sonntags bleibt man halt zu hause


----------



## H2OTest (17. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nein, *ein* Zuschauer kann 6 Autos gewinnen ...



sag lieber wie du meine sig findestest


----------



## xynlovesit (17. November 2012)

Nicht schlecht, wie haste das gemacht?


----------



## H2OTest (17. November 2012)

http://new.weavesilk.com/


----------



## seanbuddha (17. November 2012)

Juten Toch!


----------



## H2OTest (17. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Juten Toch!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (17. November 2012)

gerade dark city fertig geschaut 

sehr netter dystopie film 

jetzt kommt kingpin dranne ^^


----------



## Magogan (18. November 2012)

Krass, Psy - Gangnam Style hat fast eine Milliarde Aufrufe ... Pro tausend Aufrufe vielleicht 50 Cent oder so ... Da muss man ja fast keine "Platten" mehr verkaufen xD

Achja, und wo kann er damit kein Geld verdienen? Richtig: In Deutschland - dank GEMA


----------



## seanbuddha (18. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke, ich mag dich auch :


----------



## Magogan (18. November 2012)

Raab hat wieder gewonnen ... Dann kann man wohl beim nächsten Mal 7 Autos gewinnen!?


----------



## Konov (18. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Raab hat wieder gewonnen ... Dann kann man wohl beim nächsten Mal 7 Autos gewinnen!?



ist echt total hirnlos, glaube nicht dass die autos wirklich jemand gewonnen hat.... die denken sich nen Namen aus und blenden den ein ^^


----------



## Magogan (18. November 2012)

Etwa so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.focus.de/kultur/kino_tv/panne-bei-unser-star-fuer-baku-unser-toyota-fuer-fritz-blitz_aid_702340.html


----------



## Konov (18. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Etwa so?
> 
> [...]
> http://www.focus.de/...aid_702340.html




Jo so in der art ^^


----------



## Reflox (18. November 2012)

Everyone is out having fun




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



And I'm just sitting here bored as f*ck.


----------



## Wynn (18. November 2012)

hm, spiel ich swtor, deus ex 3 oder saints row 3 mal weiter ? ^^


----------



## Reflox (18. November 2012)

Du könntest mir helfen, Black Ops 2 zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## Wynn (18. November 2012)

was geht den nicht ?

wenn du den fehler mit der 2ten disc hast und nen foto machst mit deinem gesicht cd und monitor mit fehlermeldung gibts die mass effect trilogy komplett gratis ^^


----------



## Reflox (18. November 2012)

Näh, bei mir stürzt der Grafikkartentreiber ab ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. November 2012)

Wuhu, morgen und dienstag frei ^^


----------



## Aun (18. November 2012)

wuuhuu. immer noch besoffen von gestern und morgen um 6 raus 

los ihr lahmen säcke, schreibt was ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. November 2012)

was


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> besoffen







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=deaJbDw6hJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (19. November 2012)

schröders song´s helfen da net ^^
und es wird immer mehr ^^ ich dacht als normalostudi biste am arsch.... bwahahahahaha schreib mal abschkussarbeit......da wird das leben auf einmal zum fest


----------



## Magogan (19. November 2012)

*Dieser Beitrag ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.*
Das tut uns leid.


----------



## Aun (19. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> *Dieser Beitrag ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.*
> Das tut uns leid.



welches land? merkelland?ich kenn da genug mittel und wege um der verf**kten gema usw aus dem weg zu gehen.... alles faschistische arschlöcher


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> da wird das leben auf einmal zum fest







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGnmuBOmL5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (19. November 2012)

jawoll. was denkst wie die buffies das überleben ^^


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> jawoll. was denkst wie die buffies das überleben ^^



alle singen zur motivation morgens nach den aufstehen folgenden song ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x4T6NnBCOsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (19. November 2012)

Ich kann nicht schlafen ...


----------



## Aun (19. November 2012)

wayne ^^
ich bin noch blau, wrynn un flo sind bestimmt auch hacke, und sean erstickt an seiner Knacker!


----------



## Magogan (19. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Knacker!


Hmm, lecker, jetzt hab ich Hunger ^^


----------



## H2OTest (19. November 2012)

I'm radioactive


----------



## Aun (19. November 2012)

kiss me i´m electric


----------



## H2OTest (19. November 2012)

look at my sig my sig is amazing ... Give it a lick it smells just like ???


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2012)

meh


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. November 2012)

cho


----------



## Aun (19. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> meh





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was mähst du denn? ^^


----------



## Reflox (19. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> cho






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (19. November 2012)

Aus meiner ABI-Gruppe:
"Liebe Freunde der "Aktion", Jemand und ich haben mal die umfrage ausgewertet. dabei ist uns aufgefallen das wirklich fast jeder etwas mitbringt oder beim verkaufen hilft. das ist wirklich toll. allerdings ist uns auch aufgefallen, dass manche noch nichts machen. vielleicht habt ihr ja bloß vergessen euch einzutragen oder wir haben uns irgendwie vertan. 
folgende Personen sollten sich jetzt angesprochen fühlen: [...] darunte auch ich 
ab morgen hängt in der Cafta eine Liste in die ihr euch bitte eintragt, was ihr machen wollt. wir bräuchten noch leute für folgende Sachen
Waffelteigmacher, Verkäufer, Getränkekistenschlepper. außerdem dürft ihr auch gerne einen platz im aufräum-Team einnehmen. 
wer sich bis zum Donnerstag nicht eingetragen hat, wird entweder zugeordnet oder spendent 5&#8364; in die Abikasse. aber ich bin mir sicher das jeder helfen möchte " 



aha spende ich ? scheiße ich geld oder was?


----------



## Aun (19. November 2012)

jap



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (19. November 2012)

Das klingt schwer nach Zwang und bei Zwang reagiere ich meist mit kindlicher Ablehnung und verweigere mich komplett. Meist begleitet von einem freundlichen "Hackt's Euch?" und dem Zeigefinger an der Schläfe.

Schon allein mit welcher Arroganz der Text verfasst ist, lässt mir dezent den Kamm anschwellen.


----------



## H2OTest (19. November 2012)

Mir ist das egal ... Ich bezahl ehh nichts und mach auch nichts


----------



## Noxiel (19. November 2012)

Was für 'ne Aktion soll dass denn sein und wieso werdet ihr da ungefragt eingeteilt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. November 2012)

Labascht du mich an ? Ih Schööööööör ich brech dier GENIK


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> [...]
> aha spende ich ? scheiße ich geld oder was?


Würd mich auch ankotzen sowas o_O
Schreib halt, dass du für Stimmung sorgst und zwar, indem du nicht auftauchst


----------



## H2OTest (19. November 2012)

Es geht um eien Schulveranstaltung und mein JAhrgang will für VErpflegung etc kümmern um GEld in die Abikasse zu kriegen 

Und mit dem "einteilen" ist naja ... der Jahrgang ist organisatorisch ne Niete


----------



## Reflox (19. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Labascht du mich an ? Ih Schööööööör ich brech dier GENIK



Was willsch duh? Isck schwöa isch hole meine Kusäns, also labba mich nich ahn du dume cho!


----------



## Aun (19. November 2012)

klappe, alle beide, sonst mach isch eusch messer. ick schwööööar!


----------



## Reflox (19. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BoLE0yhDmSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ick schwööööar!



Ohne w, ick SCHÖÖÖÖÖÖAAAAR.


----------



## Aun (19. November 2012)

alter?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. November 2012)

selbst die nichtsnützigen mods pennen ^^
muahaha ich rufe das aunsche reich aus


----------



## Fakebook (20. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ab morgen hängt in der Cafta eine Liste in die ihr euch bitte eintragt, was ihr machen wollt.



Das ist natürlich mies von dir, dass du gar nichts machen willst. Daher einige Vorschläge von mir, wie du das wieder geradebiegen kannst.
Mögliche Einträge:


Bratwurst-Tester
Cocktail-Abschmecker
Qualitätsscout (setzt voraus, dass du KRITISCH beobachten kannst)

Damit sollten dann alle zufrieden sein.


----------



## Aun (20. November 2012)

böses mädel. sitz. 
gib einem antriebslosen verneiner doch keine tips


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Bratwurst



h20 du känntest bratwurst mit eier mitbringen


----------



## Aun (20. November 2012)

möp


----------



## Legendary (20. November 2012)

In before close.


----------



## Aun (20. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> In before close.



nachtschwärmer never closes. nachtschwärmer becomes ruler of teh world ^^


----------



## Reflox (20. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> In before close.



>inb4 op is a faggot


----------



## Carcharoth (20. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nachtschwärmer never closes. nachtschwärmer becomes ruler of teh world ^^




Achja?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Achja?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bwahahaha leere drohungen.


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2012)

machen wir halt einen neuen tread auf ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (20. November 2012)




----------



## Aun (20. November 2012)

mom eben mal zam anrufen. wir ham hier einen aufrührerischen mod



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



niemand besiegt die nachtschwärmerwächter: wrynn, h2o, rflx und aun


muahahaha


----------



## Legendary (20. November 2012)

Ey und wat is mit mir und Shakira?! Wir tummeln und vergnügen uns hier auch verdammt oft. :>


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. November 2012)

ok legendary aka april und shakira aka splinter


----------



## Legendary (20. November 2012)

xD

I´ll fuck with you 4 guys.


----------



## Reflox (20. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ey und wat is mit mir und Shakira?! Wir tummeln und vergnügen uns hier auch verdammt oft. :>



Schon gut Schatzi, Aun hat es nicht so gemenint


----------



## Aun (20. November 2012)

ach basti baby. sei nicht so sentimental


----------



## Olliruh (20. November 2012)

& was ist mit mir und sean


----------



## Aun (20. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> & was ist mit mir und sean



beebop und rocksteady   

so und wer will shredder und krang sein? ^^


----------



## Reflox (20. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> & was ist mit mir und sean






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. November 2012)

wie ich mich grd bepisst habe ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. November 2012)

Ohne Olli geh ich nirgends hin


----------



## Aun (20. November 2012)

okok
 olli ist keno. shakira ist kevin nash. und sean ist schröder


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. November 2012)

beebop und rocksteady gefiel mir besser =D


----------



## Aun (20. November 2012)

k bloody spielt rocksteady. und... hmmm nehmen wa noxiel für beebop? ^^ bwahahhahahaahahahhahaha


----------



## Reflox (20. November 2012)

OLOLOLOL BLOODYS SIGNATUR IST 40 PIXEL ZU HOCH! MELDEN MELDEN MELDEN!


----------



## Olliruh (20. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m6tn9yjY05U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


gute nacht wünscht mir morgen glück bei bio


----------



## Fakebook (20. November 2012)

Neuen Teppich vors Sofa gelegt, jetzt mieft die Bude wie ne asiatische Spielzeugfabrik.
Muss ich wohl doch mal eine im Wohnzimmer rauchen. Ist eh nen bissel frisch hier am Küchenfenster.
Laptop schlafen legen und ab ans Zeichenbrett. Chiccckkkens.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. November 2012)

mimimi 40pixel. dann gibts jetz halt den Lothar .


----------



## Konov (20. November 2012)

Gudde Nacht


----------



## Reflox (20. November 2012)

22.11.2012?

Bloody ist ein Zeitreisender D:

Achja, ich hoffe du hast die Ironie wegen den 40 pixeln bemerkt


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2012)

gleich kommt auf zdf um 0:20 bildungsfernsehen !!!

http://www.zdf.de/ZDF/zdfportal/programdata/7e6db719-97cc-33d7-ba5a-74a37df71e49/20071284?doDispatch=1


----------



## Aun (20. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Neuen Teppich vors Sofa gelegt, jetzt mieft die Bude wie ne asiatische Spielzeugfabrik.
> Muss ich wohl doch mal eine im Wohnzimmer rauchen. Ist eh nen bissel frisch hier am Küchenfenster.
> Laptop schlafen legen und ab ans Zeichenbrett. Chiccckkkens.



oh noez verlass mich icht,,, mit limetten und anderem langlebigen obst bekommt man das hin 



Wrynn schrieb:


> gleich kommt auf zdf um 0:20 bildungsfernsehen !!!
> 
> http://www.zdf.de/ZD...84?doDispatch=1




 naja über bildung anstatt kultureller wertigkeit lässt sich streiten


----------



## Magogan (20. November 2012)

Schreibt mal größer. Wenn in 10 Jahren 12 Zoll Tablets mit 4K Auflösung (über 400 dpi) Standard sind, kann niemand mehr diese kleine Schrift lesen xD


----------



## Reflox (20. November 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier rennen Leute mit 300 oder 400er Siganturen rum, 40 Pixel sind dann aber zu schlimm oder wie? =/


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2012)

das problem ist die wurden nicht gemeldet du musst die erst melden damit es denen auch so geht ^^

hier sind halt paar user die wie die rentner im rl die polizei rufen sobald das auto 20 cm falsch geparkt ist ^^


----------



## Aun (21. November 2012)

nur weil du schsarz bist, sch´´´´ bist.und die penner nur schwarz awhwn ^^muyhyhyhyhy


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. November 2012)

Keine Bange Reflo, das Bild ist geshopt. War nur auf die Reaktion gespannt. Hihi.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. November 2012)

Olliruh, BloodyEyeX

Bitte kürzt eure Signaturen entsprechend. Sonst behebe ich das für euch. Und das wollt ihr nicht.


----------



## Aun (21. November 2012)

bwahahaha pwnd by schröder ^^^^

ich könnt grad heulen. die letzten 3 episodne zu dragonball gt gesehen..... bwahahahahahahahaha *traenenflash*


----------



## ego1899 (21. November 2012)

Da haste dir aber ein paar Jahre Zeit gelassen, 15 um genau zu sein... 

Hast ja hoffentlich nicht auf Deutsch geguckt wo über die Hälfte fehlt...


----------



## Aun (21. November 2012)

let´s spam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ego1899 schrieb:


> Da haste dir aber ein paar Jahre Zeit gelassen, 15 um genau zu sein...
> 
> Hast ja hoffentlich nicht auf Deutsch geguckt wo über die Hälfte fehlt...



nee hab auf englisch geschaut


----------



## Konov (21. November 2012)

FURZ


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2012)

FATALITYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## H2OTest (21. November 2012)

öyyyy 7 Punkte in Politik geschrieben


----------



## Konov (21. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> öyyyy 7 Punkte in Politik geschrieben



Hatte ich auch in der letzten Politik Klausur meines Lebens im Sommer ^^


----------



## H2OTest (21. November 2012)

Politik ist mündliches Prüfungsfach .. aber da ich schriftlich definitiv nicht überzeuge ist das in Ordnung ...  bis auf MAthe da hatte ich 12 Punkte


----------



## Konov (21. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Politik ist mündliches Prüfungsfach .. aber da ich schriftlich definitiv nicht überzeuge ist das in Ordnung ... bis auf MAthe da hatte ich 12 Punkte



Jo war bei mir auch mündlich


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. November 2012)

es is ja steam black friday sale :O

http://store.steampowered.com/?q=sas
darksiders 2 für 17€


----------



## Fakebook (21. November 2012)

Rum-Cola und Bitterschokolade geht gar nicht. Bläh, bin fix Zähne putzen.


----------



## Konov (21. November 2012)

Ist das normal, dass die neue Angebetete so wenig Zeit hat weil ihre Familie zu Besuch kommt, dass keine Zeit für mich bleibt?
Komme mir veräppelt vor


----------



## Ogil (21. November 2012)

Bist halt offensichtlich nur die zweite Wahl...


----------



## xynlovesit (21. November 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> es is ja steam black friday sale :O
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/?q=sas
> darksiders 2 für 17€




Halloooo, das gilt nur hier in Amerika!


----------



## Konov (21. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Bist halt offensichtlich nur die zweite Wahl...



Soweit war ich auch schon, Mathematik erste Klasse


----------



## Aun (21. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Rum-Cola und Bitterschokolade



uuuaaargh. da bleib ich lieber bei meinem bier


----------



## Olliruh (21. November 2012)

Fuck ich schreib ja Morgen Erdkunde Lk


----------



## H2OTest (21. November 2012)

Ja <3 Indische Baumwollpflücker?


----------



## Fakebook (21. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist das normal, dass die neue Angebetete so wenig Zeit hat weil ihre Familie zu Besuch kommt, dass keine Zeit für mich bleibt?
> Komme mir veräppelt vor



Bei meinem Kollegen wars die Oma, die angeblich bei der angeschmachteten Kollegin zu Besuch kam.
Drei Frauen, 33 Mentalitäten. Das sag ich dir als Frau.

Mal einfach demnächst nachfragen, obs gut lief beim Familienbesuch. Ich trau dir genug Feingefühl zu, um Rumgerede und Freude an deiner interessierten Nachfrage zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Konov (21. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Bei meinem Kollegen wars die Oma, die angeblich bei der angeschmachteten Kollegin zu Besuch kam.
> Drei Frauen, 33 Mentalitäten. Das sag ich dir als Frau.
> 
> Mal einfach demnächst nachfragen, obs gut lief beim Familienbesuch. Ich trau dir genug Feingefühl zu, um Rumgerede und Freude an deiner interessierten Nachfrage zu unterscheiden.





Sowas ist halt immer schwer einzuschätzen, ich kaufe ihr das schon ab dass sie wenig Zeit hat.
Sie ist nicht der Typ, der sich solche Sachen ausdenkt - würde ja auch wenig Sinn machen - wenn man kein Bock hat kann mans auch direkt sagen.


----------



## Fakebook (21. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> wenn man kein Bock hat kann mans auch direkt sagen.



Theoretisch richtig, praktisch falsch.

Das mag sich bei einigen in den letzten Jahren gewandelt haben, aber die Erziehung spielt da leider noch maßgeblich eine Rolle.

Fiktive Situation:
13-jähriger schmeißt sein Mathebuch in die Ecke und findet alles zum kotzen. Das ist irgendwie normal. Jungs sind halt so.
13-jährige schmeißt die Spülbürste in die Ecke. 'Reiß dich zusammen!'

Klingt Klischeehaft, ist aber nach wie vor so. Jungs sollen sich wehren, Mädchen zusammenreißen und zurücknehmen.
(UND NEIN, ICH WILL KEINE GESCHLECHTER-DISKUSSION ANLEIERN)

Daher sind Mädels/Frauen oft zurückhaltend ... Mund aufmachen ist nicht so. Siehe Werbung: Er spart an der Versicherung, sie kriegt nen neues Höschen. Er trotzt Wind und Wetter, sie kocht einfältig und freudig ein Süppchen


----------



## Aun (21. November 2012)

hmmmm suppe. das wärs jetzt 

frauen sind schweine. fakt


----------



## Fakebook (21. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hmmmm suppe. das wärs jetzt
> 
> frauen sind schweine säue. fakt


----------



## Konov (21. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> [...]



Interessanter ausflug in die psychologie ^^

Hab ihr schon gesagt dass sie das selbst wissen muss, ob für mich platz ist im terminkalender...
Finds nur schade weil ich gedacht hätte, da kommt von ihr mal ein bißchen mehr. Vielleicht ändert sich das ja auch noch aber bisher siehts da eher mau aus.

Naja wir sind ja auch (noch) nicht zusammen, insofern kann man wohl auch nix weiter erwarten.


----------



## Aun (21. November 2012)

heil spellcheck 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (21. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Interessanter ausflug in die psychologie ^^



Mal abgesehen von den Frauen, die im Hosenanzug mit James-Bond-Soundtrack und nem High-Tech-Besen dem Staub zu Leibe rücken. *räusper*


----------



## Aun (21. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von den Frauen, die im Hosenanzug mit James-Bond-Soundtrack und nem High-Tech-Besen dem Staub zu Leibe rücken. *räusper*



made my day die 2.
das will ich sehen


----------



## Konov (21. November 2012)

So ich geh ins bettchen, gute nacht


----------



## Fakebook (21. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das will ich sehen


'Swiffer-Werbung' machts möglich.
Wir sehen den Staub nicht, wir spüren ihn auf. 'Staub gucken' kann jeder, Frauen im Hosenanzug verlassen sich auf ihren 7ten SauberSinn. Wie James Bond den Bösewicht aufspürt, 'detekted' die Swiffer-Frau die ollen Woll-Mäuse hinter der Waschmaschine. Knallhart. Da staunt selbst Orashio bei CSI:Miami.


----------



## Aun (21. November 2012)

die wievielte rum cola hassu?


----------



## Carcharoth (21. November 2012)

*signaturtest*


----------



## Fakebook (21. November 2012)

Oy, was heißt hier, der wievielte Rum-Cola?! Ich bin vielleicht nicht so taff, wie die Damen in der Swiffer-Werbung, aber mit nem Swiffer-Staub-Magnet-Xtrem-Besen kann auch ich Kronkorken das fürchten lehren!

Ok, das war gelogen. Wenn ich so nen Staubbatzen mit Koffer in der Hand die Straße runtergehen sehe, zieh ich gleich die Betten im Gästezimmer neu auf und wink den Batzen zurück

(ich guck zuviel Werbung. Trotzdem nur nen Low-Tech-Besen im Haus)


----------



## Magogan (21. November 2012)

So ein Studium in der Regelstudienzeit zu schaffen, ist fast unmöglich ...


----------



## Aun (21. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> *signaturtest*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



go home you´re drunk


----------



## Carcharoth (21. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> go home you´re drunk



Ich red nicht von meiner Signatur


----------



## Magogan (21. November 2012)

Lol, das erste Mal, dass ich etwas poste und es nach dem Absenden nicht der letzte Beitrag im Thema ist xD


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2012)

steam herbstsale !!!


----------



## Aun (21. November 2012)

steam high as fuck takin ma money ´n shit


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wurden es erstmal


----------



## Aun (21. November 2012)

sind die steam versionen von kotor eigtl an win 7 angepasst?


----------



## Fakebook (21. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Lol, das erste Mal, dass ich etwas poste und es nach dem Absenden nicht der letzte Beitrag im Thema ist xD



Jungs, holt die Textmarker und Post-It´s hervor! Es gibt was zu feiern!


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2012)

kotor 1 ja - kotor 2 wurde neu rausgebracht

*Betriebssystem:* Windows XP, Windows Vista und Windows 7


----------



## Aun (21. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Jungs, holt die Textmarker und Post-It´s hervor! Es gibt was zu feiern!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nääää lieber nicht. ist schon spät


----------



## Reflox (21. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich red nicht von meiner Signatur



Eigentlich hätte ich jetzt voll bock meinen Lama wallpaper mit der aufschrift "Call the cops, I don't give a fuck" als Sigantur einzufügen. Aber ich bin zu faul alles wieder zu ändern. ._.


----------



## Fakebook (21. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> [Bild]


Das delinquente Inet verweigert mir den Blick aufs Bild. Aber was auch immer es war ... kann es zu spät sein, um Mago zu huldigen?


----------



## Reflox (21. November 2012)

Liegt nicht an dir. Der Doofkopp Aun hat nur wieder vergessen, dass man Funnyjunk nicht verlinken kann.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> steam herbstsale !!!


herbstsale war im herbst 
das is black friday, wirtschaftskatastrophentag


----------



## Aun (21. November 2012)

verdammtes inet. ich konnts auch nicht sehen. fixd 



Reflox schrieb:


> Liegt nicht an dir. Der Doofkopp Aun hat nur wieder vergessen, dass man Funnyjunk nicht verlinken kann.



klatscht gleich, aber keinen beifall


----------



## Reflox (21. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> klatscht gleich, aber keinen beifall






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> herbstsale war im herbst
> das is black friday, wirtschaftskatastrophentag






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. November 2012)

Egal was es ist, ich hol mir AoE 3. Ich hab nämlich meine "Sicherungskopie" verlegt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ah. hm. och menno


----------



## Fakebook (22. November 2012)

Da schauste eine Minute mal nicht hin, schon biste allein in dem Thread..   

Naja, kann mir wenigstens niemand dazwischenreden.
Hatten heute ne japanische Delegation im Haus. Anschließend kam der Chef und drückte mir ein Gastgeschenk in die Hand. Ich möge das bitte im Personalbüro abgeben. Korruptionsvorsorge..
Er wolle es in keinem Fall wiederhaben, egal was die Personaler sagen. Da Cheffe recht stilsicher ist, hab ich gar nicht erst reingeschaut, runter zu den Personal-Leuten und das Geschenk abgegeben.
Pers.: 'Was ist das?'
Ich: 'Keine Ahnung'
Pers.: 'Gucken wir mal...'
Wer auf leinengebundene Bilderrahmen ohne Bild steht, mag jetzt entzückt sein.
Pers: 'Na das kann er sicher behalten'
Ich: 'NOOOOOIIIINNNN, will er nicht"
Pers.: 'höhö, versteh ich'


----------



## ego1899 (22. November 2012)

Oooooooch... so schön!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. November 2012)

husch husch


----------



## seanbuddha (22. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> why would someone do something like this? :<
> 
> ich meine... LITAUEN!
> 
> ...



Need an easteuropean country?
Why not Lithuania?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (22. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weil Russland besser ist!


----------



## Aun (22. November 2012)

ach die sind alle geil.
komisch gibt eigtl kein video, das heißt: we love swiss


----------



## Legendary (22. November 2012)

Du Ego? Hab gestern was lustiges in den Nachrichten gesehen, Eintracht wurde zum gewalttätigsten Verein gekürt...dann mal gz und flame on.


----------



## Davatar (22. November 2012)

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 

Dieser elende HP Support Assisant ist sowas von failed, aber echt. Völlig in die Arbeit vertieft ploppt plötzlich dieser Mist auf. Ohne gross nachzudenken stelle ich um "Remind me in 1 hour" und klicke auf das Dreieck. Eine Millisekunde nachdem ich geklickt hab, fällt mir auf, dass unter dem bescheuerten Dreieck ja noch ne Uhr war - leider zu spät. Schnell haste ich in den Team Explorer und sichere meine Projektdaten, damit mir auch nix verloren geht. War grad noch rechtzeitig, kurz darauf startet der Rechner neu. *grummel* Nachdem ich ein paar Daten manuell wieder entsperren musste, weil Windows mit dem Restart-Force nicht klar gekommen ist, meldet sich dieser bescheuerte Assistent schon wieder. Damit mir das also in ein paar Stunden nicht nochmal passiert, klicke ich ohne die Uhr einzustellen auf "Restart now". PC wird neu gestartet, aber schei** Popup erscheint schon wieder. Also klicke ich diesmal auf "Remind me in 1 hour", stelle auf 4 Stunden um und dann auf die Uhr. Popup verschwindet...drei Sekunden erscheints wieder. Ich dreh gleich durch echt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ach die sind alle geil.
> komisch gibt eigtl kein video, das heißt: we love swiss



Nobody loves Switzerland.
Wait.
Nobody loves America. I love Switzerland.


----------



## Reflox (22. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ach die sind alle geil.
> komisch gibt eigtl kein video, das heißt: we love swiss



Vermutlich, weil eine gewisse Partei uns nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert...


----------



## Davatar (22. November 2012)

So jetzt hab ich keinen Bock mehr, bescheuerte Hardware 

Arbeit ich halt zu Hause weiter. Schönes Wochenende Euch allen, man sieht sich frühstens nächsten Dienstag wieder.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. November 2012)

ego was ist den in dich gefahren wegen dem funkel bild 
Gucke schon viele animes mit mehr girl anteil mit wenig bling bling aber das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du Ego? Hab gestern was lustiges in den Nachrichten gesehen, Eintracht wurde zum gewalttätigsten Verein gekürt...dann mal gz und flame on.



Und wir haben uns soviel Mühe beim Derby gegeben


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSBq8geuJk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (22. November 2012)

Wrynn guckt taff!!!!!!!!!!111einself


----------



## Aun (22. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/reported 



btw: food inc - was essen wir wirklich ist ne geile doku


----------



## xynlovesit (22. November 2012)

So, 


das war jetzt das aller letzte Mal, dass ich das verschissene World of Warcraft Spiel gespielt hab, also mir kommt's vor, dass von Tag zu Tag noch mehr Spinner dazu kommen. Eben in Warsong gewesen, ich als Heiler.. kriege 0 Unterstuetzung, also auf mir waren bestimmt 5 Hordler und die anderen 9 verschissen Allis kriegen es nicht mal gebacken, die Flagge zurueck zu holen und zu cappen.

Also ich verlang nicht viel, aber das ist doch machbar oder?  Also.. da.., ne, .. also, haben dich sich aber Ihr eigenes Grab gegraben.


----------



## Konov (22. November 2012)

....


----------



## Reflox (22. November 2012)

Allys halt


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> btw: food inc - was essen wir wirklich ist ne geile doku



Soylent Green


----------



## Aun (22. November 2012)

hier is ja wieder bombenstimmung ^^
geh ich eben twilight schaun


----------



## Legendary (22. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> geh ich eben twilight schaun





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (22. November 2012)

Ich hab keinen einzigen der Twilight Filme gesehen


----------



## Aun (22. November 2012)

wenn man mal von dem ganzen klischee scheiss absieht. ist einmal guckbar. kenne nur teil 1 &2 und schau grad teil 5 und bepiss mich vor lachen ^^


----------



## Konov (22. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> kenne nur teil 1 &2



Wie kann man das kennen?? als MANN??


----------



## Aun (22. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wie kann man das kennen?? als MANN??



fragt der typ, der sich den schädel um seine angebetete zerbricht. damit wäre die frage obsolet


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> geh ich eben twilight schaun



[dailymotion]xbxfoh_new-moon-parody-by-the-hillywood-sh_music[/dailymotion]



Konov schrieb:


> Wie kann man das kennen?? als MANN??








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (22. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> fragt der typ, der sich den schädel um seine angebetete zerbricht. damit wäre die frage obsolet



Pfff... ein Mann ohne Herz ist kein Mann... aber ein Mann der sich scheiss Filme reinzieht ist doof


----------



## Reflox (22. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H2JAEy68tYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das muss man sich ansehen


----------



## Aun (22. November 2012)

der film ist soooo scheiße


----------



## Rexo (22. November 2012)

Stillgestanden ihr Luschen...


----------



## Olliruh (22. November 2012)




----------



## Wynn (23. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das muss man sich ansehen







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LqNDZaKi0Mk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (23. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> der film ist soooo scheiße


Hab ihn auch gesehen - der ist wirklich nicht so gut ... irgendwie nicht lustig ^^


----------



## Rexo (23. November 2012)

Ich liebe Legion and Friends <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wVdHAfqoanA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (23. November 2012)

bwahahahahaha danny trejo als alter schamane. ich fall um. eben mal leechen 

so gn8


----------



## Wynn (23. November 2012)

aber vorsicht der film basiert amy typisch nur auf durchfall und furzereien

gerade auf youtube gesehen das bei iron sky das spiel wir die amys spielen 

dabei waren die nazis im film total in der opferolle sie kamen doch in frieden und die amys haben gleich mit ihren todestrahlen sateliten auf die geschossen


----------



## Reflox (23. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Aggro-Tv....

...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k4KFb5thkzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. November 2012)

nabend.

Lets play´s von Horrorspielen sind auch ne feine Sache. :3


----------



## Fakebook (23. November 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> nabend.
> 
> Lets play´s von Horrorspielen sind auch ne feine Sache. :3



Ich seh schon Mago´s Einkaufsliste lang werden.


----------



## Ogil (23. November 2012)

Der spielt doch die Spiele erst, wenn sie Mainstream geworden sind und das Vorhandensein von mindestens 10k LPs auf rege Nachfrage hinweist...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. November 2012)

Also n Lets play zu SCP-087 von ihm würd ich mir gern mal ansehen. =D


----------



## Reflox (23. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. November 2012)

Ich schwör, wenn Michonne in The walking Dead auch noch stirbt, dann geh ich aber in rage modus D:


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

So Kinder, Papa ist wieder da.


----------



## Reflox (24. November 2012)

Wo denn? Ich seh nur dich.


----------



## Aun (24. November 2012)

na ich bin doch da min jung *arrrr*


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1VXb1jemvS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (24. November 2012)

come out, com out, wherever you are my minions!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ebZ-h5xhUkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> come out, com out, wherever you are my minions!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wtf?


----------



## Aun (24. November 2012)

muahahahahaha


----------



## Konov (24. November 2012)

Abend!

Also ich bin kein "Fan" der Batman Filme von Christopher Nolan, aber unterhaltsam waren sie alle irgendwie.
Hab mir heute den neuesten Streifen angesehen und das Ende ist echt klasse.... Batman, Robin und Catwoman rising? 


Viel fette Action, für meinen Geschmack aber etwas zu lang der Film. Hätte man auch etwas kürzer gestalten können.


----------



## Aun (24. November 2012)

das problem am 3. nolan batman ist, dass soviel kritik an atuellen dingen/system angeschnitten wird, aber nicht konsequent zuende gebracht wird, so dass der film am ende zu überladen und langatmig IST. mal abgesehen von banes piepsstimme ^^ hätten die da den Harbinger hingesetzt hätt ich mit inne hose geschissen ^^


----------



## Reflox (24. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bLu0h88wo3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



zum Glück habe ich den neuen PC schon bestellt... ._.


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

omg - dmax - 1000 wege zu sterben - wtf da sind fälle bei


----------



## Magogan (24. November 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Also n Lets play zu SCP-087 von ihm würd ich mir gern mal ansehen. =D


Das ist ja sogar Freeware - muss ich vielleicht wirklich mal spielen xD


----------



## Aun (24. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> omg - dmax - 1000 wege zu sterben - wtf da sind fälle bei



ansprechender als lets play vorschläge ^^. so dumm bin ich nu auch nicht ^^


----------



## Reflox (24. November 2012)

Liste mit tollen Spielen
> SCP-087
> HdRO
>Minecraft


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Liste mit tollen Spielen
> > SCP-087
> > HdRO
> >Minecraft



Hat da jemand schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, hm?^^


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ansprechender als lets play vorschläge ^^. so dumm bin ich nu auch nicht ^^



hm ?

mago vieleicht kriegste mehr views wenn du coc lets play machst ^^


----------



## Noxiel (24. November 2012)

Ein Versuch wär's wert, denke ich. Gibt es 18+ Flags bei Let's Plays? 

Auf der anderen Seite, will jemand s-o-w-a-s sehen?


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

gebe es mal bei youtube an es haben paar leute angefangen aber nicht durchgezogen und er kann das video fsk 18 flaggen ^^


----------



## Fakebook (24. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> mago vieleicht kriegste mehr views wenn du coc lets play machst ^^



Mago brauch gar nicht mehr Views. Geht ja nur um den Spaß *räusper*



Spoiler






Magogan schrieb:


> Also 34 Cent habe ich schon!!! Und wenn 70 Euro zusammengekommen sind, wird mir das Geld überwiesen ^^





Fakebook schrieb:


> Wirklich beeindruckend.
> Zieht man Stromkosten von gut einem Euro pro Tag bei einer täglichen Nutzung zwischen 10 und 15 Stunden ab (schlaff gerechnet. Mit Billiganbieter, ohne Monitor, Router usw), scheinst du echt auf dem Weg zum finanziellen Überflieger zu sein.
> Also auf´s Jahr gerechnet ... 39 Cent, laufende Kosten, PC-Aufrüsten geteilt durch 5 (Jahre. solange soll es ja halten) ... *rechne* *reche* *rechne* ... ach was soll´s. Für nen anständiges Hobby greift man doch gern mal tiefer in die Tasche.





Magogan schrieb:


> *Ich spiele gerne und möchte, dass die Spiele flüssig laufen* ^^ Für's Let's Play direkt gekauft habe ich eigentlich nur Fraps, alles andere wollte ich entweder schon vorher oder musste ich kaufen, damit die Tonqualität nicht so schrecklich ist, auch in Skype und TS (Mikrofonvorverstärker) ^^
> 
> Meinen PC hätte ich sowieso irgendwann in den nächsten Monaten aufrüsten müssen und das hätte mich mindestens 500 Euro gekostet, so gebe ich aktuell nochmal ein wenig mehr aus und habe dafür ca. 40% mehr Leistung ^^


----------



## Konov (24. November 2012)

Lasst den armen Mago doch ma in Ruhe sein Ding machen ^^


----------



## Ogil (24. November 2012)

Natuerlich! Und damit so High-End-Games wie Minecraft endlich vernuenftig laufen, hat er sich einen i7 mit 32GB RAM zugelegt. Wobei ich mir ja Sorgen mache, dass das nicht reicht...


----------



## Reflox (24. November 2012)

Minecraft hat die bessere Grafik als Crysis 7!


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

er könnte den trailer für 50 shades auf smalltalk/nachtschwärmer machen ^^


----------



## Legendary (24. November 2012)

Ich hab mich am Anfang doch immer ein wenig schuldig gefühlt, als ich den Magogan hier fertig gemacht habe. 

Jetzt machen es plötzlich alle - und Legendary merkte es und sah das es gut war! Amen.


----------



## Konov (24. November 2012)

Jemanden fertig machen ist nie gut, egal ob online, real, hinten rum oder sonst wie ^^

Abgesehen davon dass ein i7 und 32GB RAM total hohl sind, ist es doch seine Sache.... ist ja alt genug nehme ich an


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Mago ist mein persönlicher Sklave um euch zu unterhalten.


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Magogan







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Loo2Ldz7mmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



tube.c0m/playlist?list=PLSH9g8700EmHnGe22UZIXuxrBsP6qzVUE

H9g8700EmHnGe22UZIXuxrBsP6qzVUEbe.com/playlist?list=PLSH9g8700EmHnGe22UZIXuxrBsP6qzVUE


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2012)

Minecraft hat eben andere Anforderungen als andere Spiele - und mit HD-Textures sind die relativ hoch Oo


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2012)

aber mago mach mal ein deutsches lets play von verderbnis der champions ^^

musst nur bei den richtigen foren und seiten für werben und hast dann bestimmt minium 1000 clicks pro video ^^


----------



## SonicTank (25. November 2012)

Nacht ihr Nasen!


----------



## Aun (25. November 2012)

n8 sonic

wen interessieren lp vids?


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2012)

Wrynn, ich kann Verderbnis der Champions nicht finden ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2012)

GUTEN MORGÄHN


----------



## Fakebook (25. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Jetzt machen es plötzlich alle



Noooin. Mago scheint auch nicht wirklich anfällig dafür zu sein.
Aber vielleicht klingle ich als 'Zeugin Jehovas' mal an seine Tür. Mal nen Gesicht zum User-Namen sehen


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2012)

Hab leider nur Badezimmerfotos von mir


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2012)

hast link mago ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2012)

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Gurkonith

Vielgerümter Rohstoff!


----------



## ego1899 (25. November 2012)

Mooooin!



seanbuddha schrieb:


> http://www.stupidedi...stupi/Gurkonith
> 
> Vielgerümter Rohstoff!




Hab erst "Gurkitier" gelesen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2JG5Xc6OfnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2012)

Erster!

So, worüber könnte man reden? Ich habe Star Trek: The Next Generation Staffel 1 komplett geguckt ... Muss Staffel 2 kaufen ... Hmm, lasse ich mir zu Weihnachten schenken ^^


----------



## Aun (25. November 2012)

habe gerade:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im echten leben ertragen müssen, da hat nicht mal ein streichholz geholfen...


es ist 7 nach 9 und ihr gammelt immer noch im gumo thread. bwahahahaha


----------



## Olliruh (25. November 2012)

Nabend die zweite


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> es ist 7 nach 9 und ihr gammelt immer noch im gumo thread. bwahahahaha


Die wollen alle später mal bei der Deutschen Bahn arbeiten und üben schon mal, sich zu verspäten ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2012)

Penis.


----------



## Olliruh (25. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m6tn9yjY05U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*Arsch kreisen lassen*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. November 2012)

but ma ass is hawt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> but ma ass is hawt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> but ma ass is hawt



what you think your ass looks like:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










what your ass really looks like:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





muahahahaha


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2012)

nah ollis sieht schon wie der da oben aus


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> but ma ass is hawt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> nah ollis sieht schon wie der da oben aus



erstens: welcher der 2. da oben?

2.:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.: pls kill me


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2012)

Wo ist BloodyEyeX, er oder sie wollte doch mein SCP-087-"Let's Play" gucken xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2012)

der obere von den beiden Aun


----------



## Olliruh (25. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
:$


----------



## Aun (25. November 2012)

ja olli. wir wissen, dass du nen weiberarsch hast ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> :$





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Feel free to join!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IxOm86GB9nQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (25. November 2012)

Jetzt bin ich im richtigen Thread....:S Heeeey


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2012)

Hi ^^


----------



## Aun (25. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQ2YNKbGqFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der aun verabschiedet sich mit einem song aus seiner kindheit 
gn8 fellows


----------



## Edou (25. November 2012)

Gn8 Fella! 

Ich geh dann aber auch gleich wieder Offline. Morgen früh muss ich wieder in die Schule, 7:30 bis 15 Uhr qualvoller Unterricht...was aber auch heißt ich muss um 4:30 aus den Federn. 

Nacht Buffed bis die Tage *oder so*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2012)

Bin auch im bettchen. Tschö ihr lieben 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yr5_CFuzkK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (25. November 2012)

Morgen um 10 uhr ne Vorlesung^^

ihr Schüler tut mir echt leid

Glaub ich geh auch net zur Vorlesung hin, ist nur Soziologische Theorie, von 300 Leuten im Saal pennen 200 und der Rest zockt Counterstrike oder schaut Internetstreams


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen um 10 uhr ne Vorlesung^^
> 
> ihr Schüler tut mir echt leid
> 
> Glaub ich geh auch net zur Vorlesung hin, ist nur Soziologische Theorie, von 300 Leuten im Saal pennen 200 und der Rest zockt Counterstrike oder schaut Internetstreams



UND WAS IST MIT DER ARBEITERKLASSE D:
Ich muss um 5 aufstehen ._. 
Na gut. Ich bin FSJler. Aber trotzdem.


----------



## Reflox (25. November 2012)

Ja geht doch einfach alle... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ja geht doch einfach alle...



Ich bin doch bei dir mein Schatz. Komm doch näher zu mir... *Ihn mit blutbedeckten, messerlangen scharfen Fangzähnen angrins*


----------



## Konov (25. November 2012)

Ich bin auch noch da


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin doch bei dir mein Schatz. Komm doch näher zu mir... *Ihn mit blutbedeckten, messerlangen scharfen Fangzähnen angrins*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



keine zeit für nachtschwärmer muss zocken ^^


----------



## Reflox (25. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin doch bei dir mein Schatz. Komm doch näher zu mir... *Ihn mit blutbedeckten, messerlangen scharfen Fangzähnen angrins*


Ich mag dein Fell, ist n' schöner Bettvorleger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. November 2012)

Ich mag mich


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich mag mich



Und ich dich nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (25. November 2012)

Ich weiß deswegen mag ich mich ja


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2012)

Gute Nacht meine kleinen.


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

puuuuut putputput


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kxMZhegvUpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wir müssen uns alle verschanzen ._. Das Ende ist nah


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

#yoloswagger2012


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2012)

yalla shakira...yalla!


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

wo ist mein gewehr? reflox reiche mir doch bitte mal die bfg. shakira und äo wollen diese welt verlassen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wo ist mein gewehr? reflox reiche mir doch bitte mal die bfg. shakira und äo wollen diese welt verlassen



#lolyolo

Yolo ist die Antwort auf alles.


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

noxiel strafe diese unwürdigen!


----------



## Noxiel (26. November 2012)

Yolo kann mitnichten die Antwort auf alles sein. Nie den Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy gelesen?


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

4Yolo2


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

Natürlich, becuz i got swääääääääääääääääääääääääääääägg 

#yoloswagger2012noscope360


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]#yoloswagger2013noscope1080[/font]


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Yolo kann mitnichten die Antwort auf alles sein. Nie den Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy gelesen?



42

*Kniet vor der Zahl*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 360noscopeyoloswagger
> 
> *Kniet vor der Zahl*



fix'd


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

Wo sind MAGOGANS LETS PLAYS? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ICH STERBE WO BLEIBEN SIE NUR?


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

ihr zwingt mich zu drastischen maßnahmen genossen.....




































			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. November 2012)

Worin ertrinkt ein Hipster?

- im Mainstream




Edit:


Honk! Honk! Honk!


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

Yolo Tittön


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

Ewww die sehen eklig aus D:

#lemad(yolo)


----------



## Noxiel (26. November 2012)

Eklige Hupen. Sowas gibts doch gar nicht


----------



## Reflox (26. November 2012)

Das ist man mal 20 Minuten weg und alles versinkt hier wieder im Chaos.

Jetzt ist schluss mit YOLO.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst noch was?


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

jaaaa flox gibs den leuten... kaum drei haare am sack und schon yolo schrein....


eklige boobies? wie isses mit dem klassiker?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das ist man mal 20 Minuten weg und alles versinkt hier wieder im Chaos.
> 
> Jetzt ist schluss mit YOLO.
> 
> ...



#hipster#yolo#weaponsarebad#swag#penis#yoloswagger#2012#yoloswagger2012#360noscope#yoloswagger360noscope#yoloswagger360noscope2012


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

wo war nochmal die ignore taste?


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

alt + f4


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

dei mudda jung


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es ist swagrid


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

und ihr wundert euch, was die mädels aus dem forum vertrieben hat.....


----------



## Noxiel (26. November 2012)

*gähn*
Dieser Montag ödet mich so dermaßen an. Möchte vielleicht jemand gegen die Netiquette verstoßen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wo war nochmal die ignore taste?



tastatur in den bildschirm, dann 3x im kreis drehen, kreis, viereck, X, A, left trigger, R2, start, dann aufs wii balance board stellen, nunchuck in den fernsehr werfen und dann haste den ignore.

npnp yolo


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> tastatur in den bildschirm, dann 3x im kreis drehen, kreis, viereck, X, A, left trigger, R2, start, dann aufs wii balance board stellen, nunchuck in den fernsehr werfen und dann haste den ignore.
> 
> npnp yolo



dachte das wär der super sayan 4 mit mega hadouken


----------



## Reflox (26. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Konov (26. November 2012)

Pups


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> dachte das wär der super sayan 4 mit mega hadouken



nein, das ist oben unten oben unten links recht links recht X+Viereck

Oder war das der Panzer Cheat in GTA Vice CIty ? KP. YOLOSWAG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> *gähn*
> Dieser Montag ödet mich so dermaßen an. Möchte vielleicht jemand gegen die Netiquette verstoßen?



Oh oh! Darf ich? Darf ich? Darf ich? *Wink*


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> *gähn*
> Dieser Montag ödet mich so dermaßen an. Möchte vielleicht jemand gegen die Netiquette verstoßen?



Noxiel: 

Selbstoffenbarung: Noxiel weiß nichts mit seiner Zeit anzufangen.
Sachaspekt: Noxiel ist langweilig.
Appel: 1. Hört auf mit dem Quatsch! 2. Macht weiter, mir ist sowieso langweilig! Hehe kann ich Verwarnungen schreiben.
Beziehungsstatus: Ich habe die Macht (Muhahahaahah)

Dihydrogenoxidtest:

Selbstoffenbarung: Keine Ahnung.
Sachaspekt: Noxiel ist das Spammen aufgefallen.
Appel: Hör lieber mit dem Trollen auf, sonst kommt der böse Noxiel.
Beziehungsstatus:


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

nein sean, du bleibst hier! shakira und äo können mal 5 minuten pause vertragen



oh gott, diese worte. aus meinem mund oO






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4CUq0ViezBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



der grund wieso mago nicht mehr da ist ^^


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

Stimmt Aun, dieses Pack


----------



## Noxiel (26. November 2012)

Danach wirst du selbstverständlich gemaßregelt werden, aber ja du da........ schreiben strengt mich zu sehr an,keinenbockmehraufgroßundkleinschreibungundaufdierichtikegramatiksuahchten.


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

jetzt sieht Noxiel garnicht den Post bei dem ich mir soviel mühe gegeben habe  

soll ich den ma quoten?


----------



## Reflox (26. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i5oqqtWCJR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (26. November 2012)

ichglaubichrolleeinfachmitdemgesichtüberdietatstatur.wirdschonwaspassendesbeirumkommen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

aint no swagger like a yoloswagger


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Noxiel:
> 
> Selbstoffenbarung: Noxiel weiß nichts mit seiner Zeit anzufangen.
> Sachaspekt: Noxiel ist langweilig.
> ...



lesen Noxiel


----------



## Noxiel (26. November 2012)

Versteh ich nich


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pbSTdES_mkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



dann halt so


----------



## Noxiel (26. November 2012)

Darf ich mir nicht anschauen, bin schon bei >80% Datenvolumen und muß Bandbreite bis zum 7. Dezember sparen.


----------



## Olliruh (26. November 2012)

Hat jetzt jemand eigentlich Taube mit Gras gelesen ?


----------



## Noxiel (26. November 2012)

Ich hab Broiler im Ofen gegessen, aber sonst muß ich passen.


----------



## Konov (26. November 2012)

I just pissed my pants 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hYSmT2Q4tQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Darf ich mir nicht anschauen, bin schon bei >80% Datenvolumen und muß Bandbreite bis zum 7. Dezember sparen.



"Draußen scheint die Sonne, doch es regnet durch mein Dach, 
der Regen färbt sich schwarz, wenn er auf meinen Boden tropft, in jeder dunklen Nacht, steigt er mir zu Kopf, schwimmen kostet zu viel Kraft, finde keinen ruhigen Schlaf, denn ich denke zu viel nach. 

Mein größtes Problem, das ich habe, 
die Menschen durchschaut zu haben. 
Warum weiß ich alles über sie 
doch hab Probleme mit den Hausaufgaben? 
Es wird immer schlimmer, 
langsam aber sicher werd ich depressiver, 
es gibt kein Zurück, ich seh in die Gesichter fremder Menschen, 
spüre puren Hass, denn, 
solange die Nutella nicht nach Kacke schmeckt machst du dir keine Gedanken, 
und an Tagen, nachdem ich Alkohol getrunken habe, 
merk ich alles, was im Leben scheiße ist, es ist nicht zu ertragen. 
Jeden Samstag hab ich drüber nachgedacht, mich umzubringen, und bevor's zu spät ist, hab ich aufgehört zu trinken. 
Ich hasse mein verkacktes Leben nur aus einem Grund, 
ich bin schlau, ihr seid dumm, 
nein, warum ist es nicht andersrum? 
Dann würd ich auch, so wie ihr, überhaupt nix kapieren, 
könnte mit euch Party machen und bei Facebook informieren, 
wann ich zum Frisör gehe oder ähnliches oberflächliches, was keinen intressiert.

[Hook: (2x)] 
Draußen scheint die Sonne, doch es regnet durch mein Dach, 
der Regen färbt sich schwarz, wenn er auf meinen Boden tropft, in jeder dunklen Nacht, steigt er mir zu Kopf, schwimmen kostet zu viel Kraft, finde keinen ruhigen Schlaf, denn ich denke zu viel nach. 

Nach dem Schlafen aufzuwachen, ist etwas, das ich täglich bereue, 
Guten Morgen, schlechtes Heute, 
wenn es Gott gibt, dann erst recht den Teufel. 


Für einen Test auf die Erde geschickt, 
doch niemand hat bestanden, die Menschen begreifen sobald es zu spät ist, 
niemand hat's verstanden. 
Ich habe heute mit so gut wie niemandem zu tun, 
verbringe meine Zeit nur noch alleine, das tut gut. 
Ich krieg viele zum Lachen, manchmal denk ich dass ich witzig bin, 
tief in mir drin siehts anders aus, wer weiß denn, wer ich wirklich bin?
Keiner sieht nach außen hin, dass ich alleine traurig bin, 
hab niemanden mit dem ich reden kann, als wär ich taubblind, 
weil's keinen interessiert, denn jeder denkt wie du, 
doch wer denkt wie ich, wer hat meinen IQ? 

Bestimmt - Bestimmt - Bestimmt bin ich für was bestimmtes bestimmt, das kann doch garnicht anders sein, denn anders gibt es bestimmt kein' Sinn! 
(Ganz bestimmt kein' Sinn, ganz bestimmt kein' Sinn, ganz bestimmt kein' Sinn!)

[Hook: (2x)] 
Draußen scheint die Sonne, doch es regnet durch mein Dach, 
der Regen färbt sich schwarz, wenn er auf meinen Boden tropft, in jeder dunklen Nacht, steigt er mir zu Kopf, schwimmen kostet zu viel Kraft, finde keinen ruhigen Schlaf, denn ich denke zu viel nach."

Der Beat geht ungefähr so Kick, Snare, Kick


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

Ob ich wohl die Lyrics von Pimp Yannic posten darf ?

*HUST* 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=opJc_LYSg58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





 *HUST*


yolo anyway


----------



## Olliruh (26. November 2012)

War auch Tauben in Grass


----------



## Noxiel (26. November 2012)

Gottogott. Was für Lyrics. Ich spiel noch ne Runde CoC.


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

Ahja Top - Poster #Yoloswagpostcounternoscopedubstep720


----------



## Magogan (26. November 2012)

Update 77 von 133 wird installiert ...


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

Mago wir wollen LETS PLAYS!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

Magos LPs gucken

BECUZ #YOLOSWAGGER2012


----------



## Reflox (26. November 2012)

MAGO LP MEIN SPIEL!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

MAGO SUB4SUB?


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

Shika das ist zu 2011


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

Wrynn gönnt sich !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

LOLIDONTCARE 

#420YOLOSWAGGER360NOSCOPEHEADSHOTRAPE


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

bwahhahahaha. wie schnell der pseudoarm des gesetzes greift ^^


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

der doppelpost zählt nicht!


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2012)

und schon ist der post weg ^^ 

hoffe dem noxiel ist jetzt nicht mehr langweilig ^^ 

ansonsten kann ich mit dir such die titten in meinen alten beiträgen spielen


----------



## Noxiel (26. November 2012)

Die Nippel waren nett anzusehen, hat mich aber nicht befriedigt.   




Ich glaube ich gehe dazu über Einhörner zu jagen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Nippel waren nett anzusehen, hat mich aber nicht befriedigt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. November 2012)

Sieht'n bisschen dünn aus die Gute, ich glaub da ist nix zum erschrecken.


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

mir fällt auf das <div class="signature"> > 200px bei mir ist .. aber da kann ich nix für


----------



## Reflox (26. November 2012)

Eingefügtes Bild


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2012)

Steige aus dem Bett, dreh den Swag auf, schaue kurz in den Spiegel sag what up, yeeeeah I´m gettin money oooh!



Swiggidy Swaggeryolorap2012!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Steige aus dem Bett, dreh den Swag auf, schaue kurz in den Spiegel sag what up, yeeeeah I´m gettin money oooh!
> 
> 
> 
> Swiggidy Swaggeryolorap2012!



HOLYFUCK YOLOSWAGGER360420NOSCOPE2012 <3


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

fail flöxchen....
wie war das letzens? kein arsch, keine tittchen sieht aus wie schneewittchen?


----------



## Konov (26. November 2012)

wat labbert ihr alle fürn blech? ^^


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2012)

Ich glaube Aun flippt gleich aus.


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> wat labbert ihr alle fürn blech? ^^



lass dich answaggen

#yoloswaghastag


----------



## Olliruh (26. November 2012)

TITTS


----------



## Konov (26. November 2012)

Fakebook wo bist du? Hier sind nur verrückte Swiggedyswaggedyswaggggg Kids!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

I got swag and i know it...

becuz YOLO4LYF


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2012)

Swiggidy Swag!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (26. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Fakebook wo bist du? Hier sind nur verrückte Swiggedyswaggedyswaggggg Kids!


Also ich bin nicht verrückt und nein, ich mag keine gelben Regenschirme!


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

swag - shika - olli


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also ich bin nicht verrückt



Haha der war gut! Made my day!!


----------



## Olliruh (26. November 2012)

Kommt von 9gag die sind doch auch alle latent homosexuell


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

JA UND WIR STEHEN DAZU

wait wut ? yolo anyway.

Ich finde wir betrinken uns alle und schauen dann Mago LPs. SWAG4LYF


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> wat labbert ihr alle fürn blech? ^^



Alle? Genosse Konov ich bitte Sie. Genosse Äo und Genossin Shakira haben durch vermehrten Konsum, illegaler Substanzen, in der Buffschen Demokratischen Republik, einen Aufstand nicht erörterbaren Gebrabbels angezettelt.

Das ZK empfiehlt sofortige Notkeulung inklusive aller abweichenden Normwerte!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2012)

Ihr seid doch alle verrückt >.>




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIhN0tb3m3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (26. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> fail flöxchen....



Dir ist schon klar dass ich nur Eingefügtes Bild hingeschrieben habe? 


Alter, ganz ehrlich, was ist mit diesem Royel von Kids react to falsch gelaufen?
Hat man den bei der Geburt an die Wand geschmissen oder wie?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xuw8bXi5EPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

hat Aun mich jetzt eigentlich ignoriert?


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Alle? Genosse Konov ich bitte Sie. Genosse Äo und Genossin Shakira haben durch vermehrten Konsum, illegaler Substanzen, in der Buffschen Demokratischen Republik, einen Aufstand nicht erörterbaren Gebrabbels angezettelt.
> 
> Das ZK empfiehlt sofortige Notkeulung inklusive aller abweichenden Normwerte!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kommt von 9gag die sind doch auch alle latent homosexuell






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

#9gag4lyf
#yoloswagger


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2012)

Suddenly...Mandelstollen. Und ihr werdet alle nichts abbekommen, MUHA


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hat Aun mich jetzt eigentlich ignoriert?



Nein. Dem Herrn Staatsratsvorsitzenden Noxiel, Träger des Buffedordens in Bronze, liegen nur Befehle vor die oben genannte beide Herrschafften, unverzüglich nach Bautzen Ost einzuweisen. Wo Sie für den Rest ihre kläglichen daseins mit Senf der Stufe mild bis Extrascharf gefoltert werden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

Ich glaub Aun hat illegale Halluzinogene  genommen


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2012)

Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irrenanstalt


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2012)

Und stolz drauf!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

ihr steht doch alle drauf


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

bin im bett mädels ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> bin im bett mädels ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin auch erstmal raus hier, schlaft schön. Morgen gehts weiter, becuz YOLO FUCKERS


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2012)

Alter wie gerne würde ich die denn bitte knallen?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> bin im bett mädels ...



ja geh doch.... du kannst uns alle eh net leiden *pff*

btw gn8 and sweet dreams


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh Dämon, weiche von diesen armen Kreaturen sodass sie doch noch auf den rechten Pfad der Tugend kommen mögen.

Pater noster 
 qui es is coelis 
 sanctificetur nomen tuum, 
 adveniat regnum tuum, 
 fiat voluntas tua 
 sicut in coelo et in terra. 
 Panem nostrum quotidianum 
 da nobis hodie, 
 et dimitte nobis debita nostra 
 sicut et nos dimittimus 
 debitoribus nostris. 
 Et ne nos inducas in tentationem 
 sed libera nos a malo.


----------



## Fakebook (26. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Fakebook wo bist du? Hier sind nur verrückte Swiggedyswaggedyswaggggg Kids!



Ich sinniere gerade darüber, ob der Krippen-Slang das Jugendwort des Jahres (YOLO) nur deswegen Sieger wurde, weil der Rest alt, abgedroschen oder absurd ist und man ja irgendwas wählen musste (obwohl der Langenscheidt-Verlag es nicht nötig hat, diesen Schwachsinn überhaupt jedes Jahr zu machen), oder ob es tatsächlich DAS Wort des Jahres ist und bisher nur an mir vorbei ging.

Auf jeden Fall beflügelt die Wahl das Forum. Und das war´s wahrscheinlich auch schon, was Langenscheidt wollte ... kostenfreie Werbung für gelbe Wörterbücher.


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

Du wendest den falschen salbungsspruch gegen einen, rechtschaffenden, der arbeitergesellschaft an!

Als Hirte erlaube mir, zu dienen mein Vater Dir. Deine Macht reichst Du uns durch Deine Hand, diese verbindet uns wie ein heiliges Band. Wir waten durch ein Meer von Blut, gib uns dafür Kraft und Mut. In nomine Patris et Filii et Spiritus Sancti!


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2012)

http://www.shortnews.de/id/996559/thailand-bordell-fur-sex-mit-tieren-eroffnet-freier-berichtet-von-sex-mit-kuh




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Langenscheidt



diese institution ist mMn sowieso eine extrem verklemmte, konservative und gegen die entwicklung stehende, organisation...... die typen hab ich seit der schulzeit gefressen



@ wrynn. ich frag mich eher, auf welchen seiten du verkehrst, dass du sowas mitbekommst.....


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2012)

shortnews ist eine seriöse seite ^^


----------



## Konov (26. November 2012)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

jaaaa sehhhhhhr seriiiöööööösssss... wie sean´s avatar seiten.... very serious


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wie sean´s avatar seiten



Das ist eine vollkommen legitime Seite. Noxiel kann das bestätigen! *Noxiel hau*


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

*hust* dei vadder noxiel is net mehr da, da er seinen fraulichen pflichten nachkommen muss. also ruhe im kabuff!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> *hust* dei vadder noxiel is net mehr da, da er seinen fraulichen pflichten nachkommen muss. also ruhe im kabuff!



Papppaaaaaa Noxieeeel! *Schnüff* Der da hat mich blöd angemacht!


----------



## Fakebook (26. November 2012)

Schlagzeilen, die Sinn machen:
"Er wird .. von einer Steinplatte erschlagen. Experten sollen nun die Todesursache ermitteln."

Hm, ertrunken ist er wahrscheinlich nicht. Vielleicht ein tödlicher Stromschlag? Oder wurde er gar von einem Stein erschlagen? Na, die Experten werden es herausfinden.


----------



## Aun (27. November 2012)

nnenenenene der stein ist unschuldig.
wieso hat die platte eben die nachweisbare höhe x breite x tiefe erreicht?. nur um dem stein die schuld zuzuschieben.... 


mom eben mal brabbelnd über die lippen wabern und notrufnummern mit niedreiger postleitzahl wählen ^^


----------



## Arosk (27. November 2012)

http://www.naturalselection2.com/

kauft es!


----------



## Fakebook (27. November 2012)

Grad Mandarinen aus 'kontrolliertem und integriertem Anbau' gekauft. Keine Ahnung, was das heißt. Lecker sind se...

Kontrolliert .. ich geh davon aus, dass das Zeug aus dem Supermarkt 'kontrolliert' ist und nicht irgendeinem Wildwuchs an der spanischen Autobahn entspringt. Aber integriert?


----------



## Magogan (27. November 2012)

Naja, die wachsen jetzt auf einem Feld voller Pfirsichbäume, weil sie auf der Mandarinenplantage politisch verfolgt wurden - und da mussten sie erst integriert werden ... Ist nicht so leicht, fremde Kulturen und so ^^


----------



## Aun (27. November 2012)

kontrolliert von der chinesischen armee, das ja keine bauern anfangen zu kaluen oder ökos anfangen andere sorten einzumischen. so wie bei uns mitm mais ^^
sry der musste sein


----------



## Fakebook (27. November 2012)

Google hilft. Integriert heißt wohl soviel, wie Bindeglied zwischen Chemie- und Biozeug. Bio-light. Naja, mehr als man gewöhnlich von Mandarinen im Supermarkt erwarten kann.
Bin ganz eins mit der Natur dem Gewächshaus.

Kann einem Mandarinen-Junkie wie mir auch egal sein. Gab nur die eine Sorte.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. November 2012)

Moinmoin.


----------



## Aun (27. November 2012)

ich kauf immer die vom aldi oder lidl ^^
solang mein vadder im garten mit bi 58 restbeständen ( glaub mehrere liter) rumspringt kann ich auch das zeugs futtern ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. November 2012)

Frische Stiefgeschwister zu bestaunen, just aus dem Mutterleib geplumst ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2012)

YO


----------



## seanbuddha (27. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> YO



NEIN! NICHT HEUTE ABEND! ICH WILL NICHT DIESES WORT MIT DEN BEIDEN VERBINDEN WOLLEN!


----------



## Legendary (27. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> YO



LO?


----------



## H2OTest (27. November 2012)

YOLO!


----------



## Reflox (27. November 2012)

YOLOLADIN!

LOOK AT ME, I'M THE MIGHTY SWAGCTION PALADIN! I'M GONNA ROLL ON EVERY SWAG ITEM!


----------



## H2OTest (27. November 2012)

Swaggadin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2012)

NEED


----------



## Olliruh (27. November 2012)

yolo guys swaggerdiswagg you know guys ? yeah yolo


----------



## Fakebook (27. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hmmm wieso hab ich grad das bild einer comicfigur vor augen, die melonen kerne mg gerecht verschießt?



Hmm, das war nichts. Coole Vorlage von dir, Rest nur dahingeschlampt. Ich arbeite an einer besseren Version.
Hauptsache Storch gedisst.

Ich nenne es 'biologische Kriegsführung'



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7N5OhNplEd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (27. November 2012)

ich würde kreischen, bis ich ohnmächtig bin. aber ich bin nen (älteres) mädchen, ich darf das


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2012)

omg - youtube spielt mal völlig verückt ^^

die haben bei paar meiner funvideos die kategorie geändert so ist plötzlich als ich die kampfszene von blood diamond mit shakira waka waka hinterlegt hat in die kategorie "Nachrichten & Welt" eingestuft

und mein video als ich das intro von tsw damals aufgenommen hatte hat inzwischen 600 views dabei habe ich das nicht mal beworben wie andere gewisse person ^^


----------



## Magogan (27. November 2012)

Ich habe inzwischen 14 Abonnenten!!! Und fast 1000 Aufrufe insgesamt ...


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2012)

kein abo weil fun channel und 2605 videoaufrufe ^^


----------



## Magogan (27. November 2012)

Also ich muss wohl noch Geduld haben, vielleicht kommen noch mehr Leute, die sich meine Let's Plays angucken wollen xD


----------



## Reflox (27. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> kein abo weil fun channel und 2605 videoaufrufe ^^



fun channel. 88 Abos und 300k (?) Aufrufe. They see me rollin', they hatin'...

Achja Mago, LPst du jetzt mein Spiel? :3


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2012)

Wenn man ein lustiges Katzenvideo postet, kann man auch Millionen von Aufrufen bekommen ...


----------



## Xidish (28. November 2012)

Sorry, wer soll das aber sein?
Wer schaut sich sowas groß an?
Mir reicht jedenfalls ein Video davon. 

Hmmm eben bei youtube bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz vergessen, daß youtube ja mit googlemail verbunden ist.

Aber schön, daß ich gestern per Nachricht auf dem Smartphone über den Hackangriff gleich informiert wurde -
gleich mit Info ... von wo und mit IP. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*edit*
Und hier noch der Stadtplan dazu^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ps.*
6Abos - 2 hochgeladene Musikstücke und das Falco Vid hat 46k Aufrufe - wahrscheinlich seit gestern +45k durch den Hack aus China


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2012)

schnell schick den chinesen ne laktose bombe

90% der chinesen werden bettlägerig nach milch/käseverzehr


----------



## Fakebook (28. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn man ein lustiges Katzenvideo postet, kann man auch Millionen von Aufrufen bekommen ...



ich kann dir um Weihnachten rum den schlüssel von ner Freundin geben zum Katze füttern. Vielleicht verhilft sie (die Katze) dir zum Durchbruch.

@Xid, ich drück mal die Daumen
verzeichne auch täglich ca. 50 Versuche auf meinem gmx-Konto. 'x fehlgeschlagene Login-Versuche'. Allerdings wenig verwunderlich bei meiner Emailadresse.


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn man ein lustiges Katzenvideo postet, kann man auch Millionen von Aufrufen bekommen ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QH2-TGUlwu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*88.771.065*


----------



## Aun (28. November 2012)

btw fakebook. der nachgebesserte edit ausm anderen thread zieht bei mich nich 
nice try, aber mir fehlt der witz!


----------



## Fakebook (28. November 2012)

Ich finde den ollen Klops K. Dotcom zwar ausserordentlich unsympathisch, aber die Studie bedeutet wohl, dass die Filmindustrie sich nicht weiter in ihrem Tal der Tränen baden kann.

n-tv


----------



## Xidish (28. November 2012)

@ Fakebook

Danke für's Daumendrücken.
Doch der Hackversuch ist ja verhindert worden (steht auch oben im Bild).
Habe ja gleich bei der Nachricht auf dem Smartphone mein Passwort geändert.
Ist auch nix am Konto verändert.

Und die Vidaufrufe bei youtube waren vorher schon genauso viele.

So, nun geht's schlafen - kann nicht immer erst um ca 3 Uhr zu Bette gehen. ^^

zur guten Nacht ...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSRgxIC-nBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




gn8


----------



## Fakebook (28. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nice try, aber mir fehlt der witz!



ich find´s ja selber schlecht. dafür morgen etwas konsumkritik auf fb.
comic fertig, nur die uhrzeit passt nicht.


----------



## Aun (28. November 2012)

kommt raus ihr lappen


----------



## Reflox (28. November 2012)

LAPPEN FLÖXCHEN MELDET SICH ZUM DIENST!


----------



## Legendary (28. November 2012)

Yolo + Lappen = Swaggerrap!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2012)

SUP!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xhrBDcQq2DM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



LET'S PARTYYYY


----------



## Legendary (28. November 2012)

SIZZURP!


----------



## Aun (28. November 2012)

don´t herd me




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=82Zx4pZQ_UE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BUBBLE POP IS DIE HOT ODER WAT


----------



## Reflox (28. November 2012)

Hyuna


----------



## H2OTest (28. November 2012)

mir fällt auf das Schneemaus - als Sanitäter?  - meine Verletzung noch garnicht gesehen hat


----------



## Fakebook (28. November 2012)

Hm, alle HD-Sender tot ausser 3sat und Kika. Na gut, guck ich mal wieder Bernd das Brot.


----------



## Konov (28. November 2012)

moaaaaaaaah


----------



## Reflox (28. November 2012)

Mago hol dir echt n anderes Renderprogramm. Da kannst deinen PC noch so aufpimpen, Movie Maker ist langsamer als eine Schildkröte mit gebrochenen Beinen.


----------



## Aun (28. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mago hol dir echt n anderes Renderprogramm. Da kannst deinen PC noch so aufpimpen, Movie Maker ist langsamer als eine Schildkröte mit gebrochenen Beinen.



this post made my day ^^


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mago hol dir echt n anderes Renderprogramm. Da kannst deinen PC noch so aufpimpen, Movie Maker ist langsamer als eine Schildkröte mit gebrochenen Beinen.


Darüber habe ich bereits nachgedacht, allerdings bin ich aktuell mit dem Movie Maker relativ zufrieden und ich möchte nicht extra für's Let's Play so viel Geld für ein Render-Programm ausgeben ^^ Auch über ein teureres Mikrofon habe ich schon nachgedacht, aber ehrlich gesagt reicht mir meins im Moment völlig aus ^^


----------



## Reflox (28. November 2012)

Also das Mikro find ich eigentlich ganz gut. Aber probier mal Camtasia aus. Das rendert viel schneller. Ich musste vorhin notgedrungen den Movie Maker benutzen und der hat 30 Minuten für ein 6 Minütiges Lied mit einem Bild gebraucht. Und das mit 480p. Ich hatte für manche 1080p Videos 40 Minuten mit Sony Vegas/Camtasia, der Unterschied ist schon krass. Vorallem killt der Movie Maker alles andere, der PC hängt nurnoch wenn man mit dem was rendert.


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2012)

Also ich rendere mit etwas unter einer Minute pro Filmminute in 1080p und mein Prozessor ist gerade mal zu 65% ausgelastet, ich kann also locker nebenbei noch ein paar Spiele spielen ^^


----------



## Reflox (28. November 2012)

Ich konnte nichtmal richtig surfen


----------



## Fakebook (28. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Darüber habe ich bereits nachgedacht, allerdings bin ich aktuell mit dem Movie Maker relativ zufrieden



Hab mich zweimal durch den CyberLink PowerDirector gequält, da ich den MovieMaker-Vorgänger gewohnt war, mich aber mit der aktuellen Version überhaupt nicht anfreunden konnte. Mittlerweile käme ich nicht mal in die Versuchung, den MM zu starten ... obwohl meine 'Werke' aus max. 60 Szenen bestehen und kaum länger als zwei Minuten sind.


----------



## Aun (28. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich will mir das nicht bildlich vorstellen. Aber gute Besserung!



danke





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=96IH9UUHWyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


muss auch mal wieder sein


----------



## Aun (29. November 2012)

darf nicht schlafen. muss omega befreien.....


----------



## Carcharoth (29. November 2012)

32 Abonnenten 
638.185 Videoaufrufe 

Eure Argumente sind ungültig


----------



## Aun (29. November 2012)

carcharoth high as fuck thinks he´s a youp... ehm youtube pronstar ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (29. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> carcharoth high as fuck thinks he´s a youp... ehm youtube pronstar ^^




Kann ja nich jeder so gut wie ich sein


----------



## Aun (29. November 2012)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Kann ja nich jeder so gut wie ich sein



touché


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> carcharoth high as fuck thinks he´s a youp... ehm youpronstar ^^



^^


----------



## schneemaus (29. November 2012)

Nabend!

Kennt sich wer von euch in Frankfurt aus? Wenn ja, bitte per PN melden, aber nur, wer auch ein bisschen zu Hilfe bereit ist


----------



## seanbuddha (29. November 2012)

Boah ich sterbe grad vor Ohrenorgasmen xD


----------



## Noxiel (29. November 2012)

Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich, ob das Saufen am Abend zuvor den Kater am Tag danach rechtfertigt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2012)

Konterbier Noxiel...


----------



## Noxiel (29. November 2012)

Soll ich kotzen? Bäh Konterbier. 

Ich esse gleich noch ein Maggi-Ei, das erste hat gut geholfen. *hurps* Oh man, aber tolle Party.


----------



## Fakebook (29. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich, ob das Saufen am Abend zuvor den Kater am Tag danach rechtfertigt.



Zwei ASS mit nem großen Glas Wasser direkt nach dem Saufgelage. Dann sollte es am nächsten Tag meist ohne Kater gehen.


----------



## Noxiel (29. November 2012)

Dann werde ich das mal auf die Liste, der Dinge setzen, die mir den Tag danach erleichtern sollen. Dumm nur, dass die Liste schon lang und kein Mittelchen bisher funktioniert hat.  




Neuer Versuch, neues Glück nicht wahr. Aber wer weiß, wann ich das nächste Mal trinke?


----------



## Magogan (29. November 2012)

Trink doch statt Alkohol einfach Wasser, dann hast du auch keinen Kater


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f_VBXRZuHTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



10 Jahre isses schon her, oh man. <3


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2012)

gerade bei wow head was geschaut und sah wowhead gehört Zam ^^



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 10 Jahre isses schon her, oh man. <3








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6EV6iYNgcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



16 Jahre ist es her und es begann meine liebe nach rollenspiele 

und dann 2000 als alle dachten die welt geht unter kam deus ex 1 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=50DAIEBmHtg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



leider von der grafik zu hässlich um es heute zu spielen trotz grafikmods ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (29. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das erinnert mich an den Bug wo ein Auto unter der Brücke auf der ersten Insel gefahren ist. Kopfüber xD


----------



## Wynn (30. November 2012)

Katzen gehen immer ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a11YwTWVPw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (30. November 2012)

Zitat von Wikipedia:



> Während Microsoft behauptete, Windows Vista liefe auf fast allen ab 2006 verkauften PCs, hielten die höheren Anforderungen einiger Premiumfunktionen wie Aero einige Benutzer von einem Update ab. Dieses Problem betraf neben einigen Desktop-PCs vor allem tendenziell leistungsschwächere Laptops.
> Die Umweltorganisation *Greenpeace* empfiehlt in diesem Zusammenhang, entweder den alten PC aufzurüsten oder auf Windows Vista zu verzichten.


Hmm, ja, und bald empfehlen Walforscher, bei Forschungsmissionen auf dem Mars besondere Schutzkleidung zu tragen. Und wenn die USA mal nicht weiß, welches Land noch Öl hat, fragen die einfach die Kassiererin beim Aldi ...

Ne, jetzt im Ernst, was hat Greenpeace mit Windows Vista zu tun? Oo


----------



## Fakebook (30. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ne, jetzt im Ernst, was hat Greenpeace mit Windows Vista zu tun? Oo



Dafür hättest du jetzt nur einmal auf die Fußnote klicken müssen.


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

hallo und gn8 folks. langer tag ist langer tag...


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2012)

> Der Windows8 Developer Preview Desktop kann durch das Löschen einer Datei auf das alte Startmenü von Windows7 umgestellt werden.
> 
> Seit der *Windows8* Developer Preview Edition hat Microsoft der Windows Oberfläche ein *neues Design* verpasst, ob das bei normalen Desktop Rechnern und Notebooks die ohne Touchscreen auskommen müssen vorteilhaft ist wird sich noch zeigen. Aber an einem Desktop Rechner ist die sogenannte *"Metro UI" *doch eher hinderlich. Deshalb kann hier das alte Startmenü von Windows7 mit einem kleinen Trick wieder hergestellt werden.
> 
> ...






Ist das legit? Oder ist das nur so ein blöder Witz im Sinne von"höhö lösch den System32 Ordner um 32 gb mehr speicher zu bekommen"

Achja
>inb4 2 Minuten zu früh




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (30. November 2012)

Huhu


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> *gelöschter link*
> 
> nabend



bin mir nicht sicher, ob total besoffen, oder sich pornografische dinge auf einmal lustig anhören/ sehen sollen....

@ fakebook. dann mach mal die faule schiene und arbeite zu wenig und dann reib ihm die mahnung unter die nase


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2012)

So jetzt wieder was ähnliches wie die Win 7 Startleiste. Gott sei dank, ich bin fast ausgeraset ab diesem kack Win 8 zeugs.


----------



## Fakebook (30. November 2012)

@Aun, diese Mahnung - auf Weisung der Personalstelle - hat Cheffe so fürsorglich vorgetragen, dass ich mich heute aus freien Stücken drei Minuten vor der mahnrelevanten Zeit von 10:30h ausgestochen hab. Hab in Krisenzeiten auch mal nur mit Anwesenheit geglänzt, ohne was zustande zu bringen. Das winkt er einfach durch. Daher heute auch fix ausgestochen, auch wenns danach wieder an den Schreibtisch ging.

Gutes Arbeitsklima ist wirklich nicht in Gold aufzuwiegen.


----------



## Wynn (30. November 2012)

ist facebook bei euch auch offline oder wieder kabel deutschland problem ?


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

kabel würd ich mal sagen.


ahh ok kathrin. das erklärt so einiges


----------



## Fakebook (30. November 2012)

wrynn, bei mir auch (teilweise) down. Wirklich schade, da ich gerade einen epischen Shitstorm verfolge. Wann gibts es schon mal 1.500 Kommentare auf einen durchschnittlichen Beitrag. Hat mit KD wohl nichts zu tun.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. November 2012)

Eure Leitungen sind putt, hier lüppt allet!


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

also mein 1&1 funzt tadellos


----------



## Fakebook (30. November 2012)

Jo, in der Tat Provider-/Region-abhängig. Ich krieg nen simples Foto nicht hochgeladen und bekomm gleichzeitig Fotouploads anderer User präsentiert. Egal, Shitstorm läuft wieder :-)


----------



## Konov (30. November 2012)

Hab Kabel deutschland und bei mir geht alles

Guten Abend


----------



## Fakebook (30. November 2012)

<-- TeleColumbus

Edit: stimmt nicht. Nur der TV. Alice zuständig fürs Internet.


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Alice



oh gott. komm bloß weg von dem verein....


schalalalalala morgen von 11-23 uhr arbeiten. f*ck yeah


----------



## Konov (30. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> oh gott. komm bloß weg von dem verein....



Na von 1&1 hab ich auch nur Mist gehört ^^

Denke nicht dass Alice so grottig ist


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Na von 1&1 hab ich auch nur Mist gehört ^^
> 
> Denke nicht dass Alice so grottig ist



1&1 funktioniert aber wenigstens, was preis/leistung und support angeht. ne freundin von mir darf sich damit alle 2 wochen rumschlagen, weil bei alice iwas im argen ist


----------



## Legendary (30. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich musste Windows über Telefon aktivieren WTF!!!
> 
> Kennt das noch wer? Diese komische Telefonaktivierung?



Keine Ahnung wie oft schon - warum? Ist lästig aber ab und zu gehts nunmal nicht anders...war schon bei XP und 7 der Fall.


Windows 8 hat geile neue Funktion die ich jetzt erst nach und nach bemerke wie z.B. das Anhalten und Fortsetzen eines Kopiervorgangs im Dateisystem und eine genaue Anzeige der genauen Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit inkl. exakter %-Anzeige, Microsoft - das hast du gut gemacht!
EDIT: FUUU, es ist ja schon nach 22 Uhr. :O


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

legendary failed mal wieder den thread. 


also ich musste bei windoof noch nie etwas telefonisch regeln. hört sich auf jeden fall seltsam an


----------



## Legendary (30. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> legendary failed mal wieder den thread.
> 
> 
> also ich musste bei windoof noch nie etwas telefonisch regeln. hört sich auf jeden fall seltsam an


Ja mei... 


BTW: Nein, das ist nicht seltsam. Gibt nunmal Lizenzen, die lassen sich nur telefonisch aktivieren, habe ich wie gesagt schon x-mal auf Arbeit gehabt. Letztens erst bei einem Client der noch XP SP2 drauf hatte und dann auf SP3 geupdatet wurde, der verlangte eine erneute Lizenzierung und zack - ging nur telefonisch.

Achja Flöxchen...frag halt den ITler, ich hätte dir verklickern können, dass du ganz einfach Classic Shell runterladen kannst, dann hast du wieder ein ganz normales Startmenü wie bei Windows 7.


----------



## Magogan (30. November 2012)

Ja, sehr seltsam, bisher ging es mit dieser Lizenz auch ohne zu telefonieren - aber heute nicht ^^

Vielleicht, weil ich Windows zu oft neu installiert habe in letzter Zeit, wer weiß ^^ Das ist immer abgestürzt, wenn ich den USB-3.0-Treiber installieren wollte ... Also es hat sich aufgehangen und ließ sich nicht mehr starten ^^ Dann habe ich Windows neu installiert und den USB-3.0-Treiber weggelassen ^^


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

das liegt nicht an windoof. das liegt an minecraft, hdro usw. und der rec software. die wollen alle nicht mehr genosse mago


----------



## Legendary (30. November 2012)

FLOX nur weil du keine Ahnung hast sollst du nicht über Windows 8 schimpfen! 

Aun, der Rechner hat einen integrierten IQ-Sensor, deswegen verweigert er bei Mago den Dienst. :>


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Aun, der Rechner hat einen integrierten IQ-Sensor, deswegen verweigert er bei Mago den Dienst. :>



das ist sogar noch epischer als der kommentar von fakebook auf facebook. bwahahahahahahaha, epischer lachflash


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2012)

Win 8 ist Müll!


----------



## Wynn (30. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SjCoNj4r9lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



die illuminati haben win8 verbrochen weil in dem werbetrailer das allsehende auge benutzt wird ^^


----------



## Legendary (30. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das ist sogar noch epischer als der kommentar von fakebook auf facebook. bwahahahahahahaha, epischer lachflash



Danke danke. 




Reflox schrieb:


> Win 8 ist Müll!


Nur weil du keine Ahnung hast....komm mal klar oida.


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2012)

Leider ist das allsehende Auge ein ganz normales christliches Symbol. Wird zwar von Freimaurern benutzt, hat aber nicht gleich was mit ihnen zu tun.


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

iwie erschließt sich mir der zusammenhang nicht @ rflx


----------



## Wynn (30. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zkuJZqTq8N0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



in der schweiz bauen die eh die antimaterie bombe derzeit ^^


----------



## H2OTest (30. November 2012)

FMJ kommt


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> iwie erschließt sich mir der zusammenhang nicht @ rflx





> die illuminati haben win8 verbrochen weil in dem werbetrailer das allsehende auge benutzt wird ^^



Das allsehende Auge ist nicht zwingend ein "illuminati" (ich hasse dieses Wort) Symbol. Wie gesagt, es wird von den Freimaurern benutzt, muss aber nicht auf sie bezogen sein. Was leider viele Leute vergessen. Sie sehen das Auge "ILLUMINATI! FREIMAURER! TERRORIST! AAAAHHHH!"


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das allsehende Auge ist nicht zwingend ein "illuminati" (ich hasse dieses Wort) Symbol. Wie gesagt, es wird von den Freimaurern benutzt, muss aber nicht auf sie bezogen sein. Was leider viele Leute vergessen. Sie sehen das Auge "ILLUMINATI! FREIMAURER! TERROISRST! AAAAHHHH!"



ich raffs immer noch nicht. ich kenn die dinge um das auge. quasi das göttliche, über die mensschen wachende, die dreifaltigkeit und die verbindung zu den freimaurern nd illuminaten. trotzdem versteh ich deinen zusammenhang nicht, basti.


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich raffs immer noch nicht. ich kenn die dinge um das auge. quasi das göttliche, über die mensschen wachende, die dreifaltigkeit und die verbindung zu den freimaurern nd illuminaten. trotzdem versteh ich deinen zusammenhang nicht, basti.



Alter ernsthaft.

Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## Magogan (30. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Aun, der Rechner hat einen integrierten IQ-Sensor, deswegen verweigert er bei Mago den Dienst. :>


Verdammt, hat Windows etwa immer noch keine Unterstützung für Intelligenzquotienten von 130 und höher? -.-


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Verdammt, hat Windows etwa immer noch keine Unterstützung für Intelligenzquotienten von 130 und höher? -.-



Doch schon, aber man braucht mindestens einen von 44.


----------



## Legendary (30. November 2012)

Touché Mago....touché...


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Touché Mago....touché...



gib dem jung mal nicht so viel zucker ^^


----------



## Legendary (30. November 2012)

Muss ich doch auch mal sonst verlässt er uns irgendwann und du wirst mein neues Opfer, das willst du doch nicht oder?


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

jaaaaa  gibs mir dreckig.


----------



## Magogan (30. November 2012)

Hab früher 3 IQ-Tests gemacht und hatte - sofern die Angaben meiner Mutter richtig waren, denn ich kann mich nicht mehr an die ersten beiden Tests erinnern - 150, 140 und 130, also mit zunehmendem Alter einen abnehmenden IQ, was allerdings in der Berechnung von ebendiesem begründet ist ...


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> jaaaaa  gibs mir dreckig.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab früher 3 IQ-Tests gemacht und hatte - sofern die Angaben meiner Mutter richtig waren, denn ich kann mich nicht mehr an die ersten beiden Tests erinnern - 150, 140 und 130, also mit zunehmendem Alter einen abnehmenden IQ, was allerdings in der Berechnung von ebendiesem begründet ist ...



was aber die verdummung der menschheit erklären könnte ^^
hab einmal einen gemacht und der war 115... omg bin ich dumm


----------



## Magogan (30. November 2012)

Nein, 115 ist doch okay, 100 ist der Durchschnittswert 

Es gab mal einen IQ-Test auf RTL 2, wo die Aufgaben für einen IQ-Test ziemlich leicht waren (glaube ich jedenfalls), die Promis sich aber anscheinend dumm angestellt haben, damit sich der durchschnittliche RTL 2 Zuschauer freuen kann, wenn er bei einer Aufgabe besser abschneidet als die Promis


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

naja immerhin dumm genug keine minecraft let´s play zu machen.










sry will dich nur trollen


----------



## Legendary (30. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab früher 3 IQ-Tests gemacht und hatte - sofern die Angaben meiner Mutter richtig waren, denn ich kann mich nicht mehr an die ersten beiden Tests erinnern - 150, 140 und 130, also mit zunehmendem Alter einen abnehmenden IQ, was allerdings in der Berechnung von ebendiesem begründet ist ...



Das heißt de facto, dass du mittlerweile bei einem IQ von 500g trockenem Knäckebrot angekommen bist.


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wAtRwIr-Y9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe es heute noch :3


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

danke an reflox





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-wqBoE4uPRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich konnte mich mal wieder gut beömmeln


----------



## Magogan (30. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> sry will dich nur trollen


Wenn wir gerade beim Thema "Trollen" sind: In Zukunft kann man sich darüber freuen, wenn man weniger Geld verdient, denn "sinkende Reallöhne sind ein Ausdruck struktureller *Verbesserungen*", zumindest laut der geschönten Variante des Armutsberichts.

Ist ja auch logisch, denn wenn mehr Menschen hungern müssen, weil sie nicht genug Geld haben, um ihre Familien zu ernähren, dann ist das auf jeden Fall eine Verbesserung im Gegensatz zu vorher.


----------



## Xidish (30. November 2012)

Naannaaaabend ,,,

brrrr ...Kalt (-3 Grad) ist's geworden.
Im kurzen Schlafanzug fällt der Rauchgang auf den Balkon nun schon kürzer aus.


----------



## Wynn (30. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R23N1LjS-iY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kennt das niemand von euch?


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2012)

kika war vor meiner zeit 

kenn aber noch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDtXg0WKGGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FB0xUSAmt14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aO5F0kKEfrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (1. Dezember 2012)

@ wrynn:
hmmm multiple körperpenetration an: rechtem und linken oberschenkel, linkes becken linke niere inkls darm, 2 mal in die leber, oberer brustkorb, rechtes schlüsselbein, zertrümmerung der linken schulter, fleischwunde am linken oberarm, perforation des linken jochbeins und doppelter kopfschuss. ebenso hämatome an rechtem wadenbein und rechtem knöchel bis mittelfuß.



dr. auns diagnose: irreparable schäden 


kimba war eh einer der epischsten serien ever. aber da gabs so viele von....
saber rider, mila superstar, kimba, heidi, ajk, die kinder vom bergdorf, mr. jo und auch dessen vorläufer (kp mehr), the secret of blue water, calimero, frau pfeffertopf... ach schlag mich tot was es alles geniales gab


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2012)

aun biste im ärztlichen bereich tätig ?

was haben die 2 dann hier ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (1. Dezember 2012)

Apropo Dr. ...

Ist für Dr.House jetzt Ende bei RTL?
Habe da, meine ich, gestern was von finalem Serienschluß gehört.



Wrynn schrieb:


> was haben die 2 dann hier ?


Die ?
Die haben noch was an - sonst nix Auffälliges.


----------



## Aun (1. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> aun biste im ärztlichen bereich tätig ?



nein, aber 20 jahre dank eines krebsleiden in stationärer/ambulanter behandlung. sei froh, das ich es verständlich und nicht medizinisch beschrieben habe (könnte ich auch ^^) sonst würdest du mit kinnlade unten dasitzen 

wenn du fragst:



Wrynn schrieb:


> was haben die 2 dann hier ?



von links nach rechts: doppelte penetration des linken oberschenkelhalses, linker oberbauch ( warscheinliche störung von niere und bauchspeicheldrüse), rechtes schlüsselbein, perforation der rechten schulter, doppelte bzw 3 fache penetration des schädels.
perforation des rechten oberschenkelmuskels, sowie des linken handgelenks, penetration der rechten oberkörperhälte ( warscheinlich ursache eine pneumothorax),
perforation des halsbereichs, sowie des linken jochbeins und des linken stirnbeins.

ach und genug hämatome an beiden damen ^^

verdammte frauenhäuser


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2012)

@xidish

4.12 ist die letzte folgen dann ist dr house vorbei

hugh laurie hat genug von dr house und die serie hat sich totgespielt

er will sich auf seine gesangskarriere konzentrieren man hat ihn ja im original schon 

hier gehört





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0fk-1P3Oa_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und hier live





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LV1Ymtz1a9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




geht bei euch das buffed gewinnspiel ?

bei mir steht das gewinnspiel ist abgelaufen dabei begann es erst vor 40 minuten ^^


----------



## Fakebook (1. Dezember 2012)

Hoooch, wieder zu spät ins Forum geschaut.
Hätte so gern mit meinem IQ-Test als achtjährige geprahlt! Überdurchschnittlich! Und ebenso überdurchschnittlich wusste ich dieses Potenzial in Faulheit zu ersticken.

Wirklich wichtig:

An die Lafers, Mälzers, J. Olivers und Zacherls dieser Welt - ihr könnt mir mal ... den Ketchup reichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Njom njom njom


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> den Ketchup reichen.



fakebook den ketchup reich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFzyYYZsxGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2012)

alle abgehauen 

dann bin ich auch mal off


----------



## Aun (1. Dezember 2012)

hmmm jetzt ne portion pommes *sabber*

*musswiderstehendasfettigeessenkommtnoch* 

so ich geh dann auch mal schnubbeln  bis morgen meinen damen und herren


----------



## orkman (1. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Hoooch, wieder zu spät ins Forum geschaut.
> Hätte so gern mit meinem IQ-Test als achtjährige geprahlt! Überdurchschnittlich! Und ebenso überdurchschnittlich wusste ich dieses Potenzial in Faulheit zu ersticken.



hmm komisch dass jeder immer mit nem IQ von 130-150 prahlt und dann doch der Durchschnitt bei nur 110 liegt


----------



## Fakebook (1. Dezember 2012)

10 IQ-Punkte Abzug für deine Unfähigkeit, Ironie zu verstehen. Eine Fähigkeit, die man im 12 Lebensjahr erlangt.
Und nochmal 5, weil ich heute den Rechtschreib-Horst rauslasse. Kommasetzung mangelhaft.


----------



## orkman (1. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> 10 IQ-Punkte Abzug für deine Unfähigkeit, Ironie zu verstehen. Eine Fähigkeit, die man im 12 Lebensjahr erlangt.
> Und nochmal 5, weil ich heute den Rechtschreib-Horst rauslasse. Kommasetzung mangelhaft.



gut dann tuts mir leid Horst dass dein IQ doch nicht so hoch ist (130) ... gott sei dank ist das ein forum und keine vorlage fuer ein buch ... von daher ist die rechtschreibgusrgkjb egal


----------



## Fakebook (1. Dezember 2012)

Wir müssen uns hier auch gar nicht über Zahlen streiten. Auch mit nem 50er IQ meinerseits gäbe das Gespräch nicht viel her.

Ist einfach langweilig, wenn ein WoW-Junkie mal eben zum Dissen in den Nachtschwärmer reinschaut.
Wo sind die netten Jungs? Aun, Flöxchen, Leg, Sean...


----------



## orkman (1. Dezember 2012)

hmm laut anzahl der posts bin ich im forum aktiver als du ... ausserdem war das ganze als scherz gemeint .. wenn du dann nen heiligen krieg draus machst ist dein ding ... ausserdem wer sagt dass ich wow spiele oder noch spiele ?


----------



## Fakebook (1. Dezember 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> hmm laut anzahl der posts bin ich im forum aktiver als du



Dem Quantität statt Qualität-Argument gebe ich mich geschlagen.


----------



## orkman (1. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Dem Quantität statt Qualität-Argument gebe ich mich geschlagen.



ja , bei dir sehe ich ne hohe qualität :iro:
aber wie gesagt ... ich will den heiligen krieg nicht ... ich hab gesagt es war nur ein scherz ... laos geh brav ins bettchen und gut ist ... mein gott


----------



## Fakebook (1. Dezember 2012)

Das mit der Ironie haste noch nicht so genau raus. Kommt an der falschen Stelle.

Krieg will ich natürlich auch nicht. Bin so nen pflanzenfressendes Weichei. Aber ins Bett gehe ich immer noch, wann mir es passt.


----------



## orkman (1. Dezember 2012)

gut dann ist nu schluss mit dem krieg ... gibt sowieso wichtigeres ... fussel auffem boden zählen z.B.
dazu wünsch ich dann noch eine gute nacht


----------



## Fakebook (1. Dezember 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> gibt sowieso wichtigeres ... fussel auffem boden zählen z.B.



Ich habe andere Prioritäten, wünsche aber eine unterhaltsame Nacht. Schlaf gut!


----------



## myadictivo (1. Dezember 2012)

habt euch lieb und macht das erste türchen am adventskalender auf 

frühdienst saugt langsam  wobei macht eh keinen unterschied. ist ja 18 von 24 stunden dunkel draußen


----------



## Tilbie (1. Dezember 2012)

Abend.


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2012)

Huhu, ich geh auch gleich ins Bett, erkältung und müde


----------



## Tilbie (1. Dezember 2012)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!



Na so schlimm isses net, nur der übliche Rotz halt.

 aber danke ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. Dezember 2012)

Aja Das Leben kann manchmal ganz schön Sein oder wie sieht ihr das ??
Best day ever heute gehabt kann nur durch 2 sachen getoppt werden, sage aber nicht was .

@Konov Gute besserung 

Aja Nabend euch allen Wuhu (Tanz einlage)


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2012)

so saints row 3 auch endlich abgeschlossen 

20 stunden 48% der achivments - die genki bowl achivments konnte ich nicht leiden und stadtübernahme vernachlässigbar besonders wo ich noch viele andere spiele in der bibliothek zu spielen habe bei steam ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_3bAZrFyO6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3 ich hoffe ein vierte teil kommt noch der genauso abgedreht ist 

alles so verdammt episch und abgedreht beim spiel


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Na so schlimm isses net, nur der übliche Rotz halt.
> 
> aber danke ^^



das ist kein kranksein 
krank seins ist richtig übel  bin mit meinem kaputten knie auch net heulend zum arzt gerannt....



btt: moin ihr bitches


----------



## Tilbie (2. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das ist kein kranksein
> krank seins ist richtig übel  bin mit meinem *kaputten knie* auch net heulend zum arzt *gerannt*....



Das is tatsächlich nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2012)

türlich bin ich zum arzt gerannt.....
mein knie ist auch im arsch, nur lässt meine momentane situation nichts anderes zu, als heme zu sitzen oder zu arbeiten......


----------



## Tilbie (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich meine nur: Wie rennst du mit einem kaputtem Knie.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Dezember 2012)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllööööööööööööööööööööchen ! *Sichtlich gut drauf*


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2012)

komischerweise sogar ganz gut. es zwackt an allen stellen.
ich hab sonst kp. ct soll nächste woche kommen, da die ärzte meinten: das wär nich normal


----------



## Reflox (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich wollt gerade ein paar Kornflakes essen (also ohne Milch wie Chips oder so) nimm ne handvoll und will kauen. Da entfaltet sich der abartigste Geschmack, den ich je spüren musste. Kornflakes mit Erdnusstücken und Honig.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich wollt gerade ein paar Kornflakes essen (also ohne Milch wie Chips oder so) nimm ne handvoll und will kauen. Da entfaltet sich der abartigste Geschmack, den ich je spüren musste. Kornflakes mit Erdnusstücken und Honig.



Hey, die sind lecker!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cdkBs0VCSX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich ess lieber nochmals von diesem norwegischen Dosenfisch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2012)

Der Fisch ist doch schwedisch? 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_c8OCBmJYI[/youtube]

38:18!!!

Ich kann nicht mehr aufhören zu lachen! 

"hiu ah " "oh fuck " *klatsch*


----------



## Tilbie (2. Dezember 2012)

Gregor is so episch xD


----------



## orkman (2. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich wollt gerade ein paar Kornflakes essen (also ohne Milch wie Chips oder so) nimm ne handvoll und will kauen. Da entfaltet sich der abartigste Geschmack, den ich je spüren musste. Kornflakes mit Erdnusstücken und Honig.



aehm muesstest du net wissen dass deine cornflakes so zusammengestellt sind oder hat jmd anders sie fuer dich gekauft ?

wenn der abartige geschmack am datum liegen wuerde , koennte ich es ja noch verstehen


----------



## Reflox (2. Dezember 2012)

Die standen in der Küche rum. Und auf der Verpackung sahen die normal aus


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2012)

SUP ?


----------



## Magogan (2. Dezember 2012)

Was mich ein wenig stört, sind diese Beschriftungen "Ungeöffnet mindestens haltbar bis: ..."

Ja, und wenn ich den Ketschup, die Kekse oder was auch immer dann mal öffne, um diese zu essen, wie lange ist es dann haltbar!?


----------



## orkman (2. Dezember 2012)

irgendwie muss ich drueber lachen und an das hier denken: " IT'S A TRAP!"


----------



## orkman (2. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was mich ein wenig stört, sind diese Beschriftungen "Ungeöffnet mindestens haltbar bis: ..."
> 
> Ja, und wenn ich den Ketschup, die Kekse oder was auch immer dann mal öffne, um diese zu essen, wie lange ist es dann haltbar!?



beim ketchup ... bis dir die traenen kommen wennde dran riechst ... bei keksen ... bis dass selbst die enten sie net mehr wollen ... 

ehrlich gesagt kA ... ich wuerds einfach testen oder bei ner zu grossen zeit das ding wegschmeissen und was neues kaufen ... verschwenderich ich weiss ... aber besser als davon krank zu werden und 1-2 tage nicht arbeiten koennen weil einem schlecht ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2012)

Freundin VON NEM KUMPEL!!!!!! hat grad schluss gemacht, wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe


----------



## Magogan (2. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Freundin hat grad schluss gemacht, wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe


Ich kann sie für dich trösten, wenn du willst


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Freundin hat grad schluss gemacht, wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe


Wenigstens mit ner Begründung oder einfach "meh, ist aus" ?



Magogan schrieb:


> Ich kann sie für dich trösten, wenn du willst


Und der "unsensibelster Post des Jahres"- Award geht an...


----------



## Wynn (2. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich ess lieber nochmals von diesem norwegischen Dosenfisch.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@grüne brille

war doch nicht anders zu erwarten ^^

wann gibts eingentlich neuen katzen content von dir ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> [...]
> wann gibts eingentlich neuen katzen content von dir ?


Nie


----------



## Magogan (2. Dezember 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Und der "unsensibelster Post des Jahres"- Award geht an...


Wieso? Wenn er sie wirklich liebt, will er doch, dass sie glücklich ist, notfalls auch mit einem oder einer anderen ...

Okay, war vielleicht wirklich ein wenig unsensibel ... 

Warum hat sie denn Schluss gemacht?


----------



## Wynn (2. Dezember 2012)

oh tut mir leid - aber falls dir hilft sie ist jetzt an einen besseren ort wo die mäuse leicht zu fangen sind es immer katzen minze gibt und so


----------



## Fakebook (2. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Freundin hat grad schluss gemacht, wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe



Hattest du nicht die Tage geschrieben, dass es die bisher längste Beziehung ist? Bitter.
Das hat was von 'schlafende Hunde weckt man nicht'.


----------



## Magogan (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte bisher weder eine Freundin noch eine Katze ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> oh tut mir leid - aber falls dir hilft sie ist jetzt an einen besseren ort wo die mäuse leicht zu fangen sind es immer katzen minze gibt und so


Hehe, ja, das hoffe ich für sie ^-^

War schon ne tolle Katze 

e: Fuck, schon so spät :S Nacht zusammen


----------



## Fakebook (2. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher weder eine Freundin noch eine Katze ...


Straight Edge. Keine Freundin, Milch auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt, keine Katze..


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Freundin hat grad schluss gemacht, wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7edeOEuXdMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (2. Dezember 2012)

Kleiner Nachmitternachts-Snack für 9 Cent.
Samstags kurz vor 22 Uhr Einkaufen ist fast so billig wie Containern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Freundin hat grad schluss gemacht, wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe



Willkommen im Club. Schon hart wenn sie dir nach 1.5 Jahren wo du wirklich alles getan hast eiskalt sagt sie will dich nicht mehr sehen und dich wie Abfall behandelt, während vor 2 Tagen die Welt noch kunterbunt war und sie dir sagte wie toll du bist. Und trotzdem vermiss ich sie unglaublich 

Buffed Seifenoper inc.


----------



## wowfighter (2. Dezember 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club. Schon hart wenn sie dir nach 1.5 Jahren wo du wirklich alles getan hast eiskalt sagt sie will dich nicht mehr sehen und dich wie Abfall behandelt, während vor 2 Tagen die Welt noch kunterbunt war und sie dir sagte wie toll du bist. Und trotzdem vermiss ich sie unglaublich
> 
> Buffed Seifenoper inc.



 Macht euch nichts draus in 20 Tagen geht die Welt unter


----------



## Fakebook (2. Dezember 2012)

Thoor, wenn sie dich trotzdem nicht will, hat sie dich nicht verdient *wirkungslose Aufmunterungsversuche spammen*


----------



## Thoor (2. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Thoor, wenn sie dich trotzdem nicht will, hat sie dich nicht verdient *wirkungslose Aufmunterungsversuche spammen*



Naja, das weiss ich alles selber, habe ihr sogar gesagt sie seis nicht wert und sie hätte mich nicht verdient. Ich will sie auch nicht zurück, ich würde ihr eh nie mehr vertrauen können. Es geht ansich auch nicht um die Tatsache selbst, es geht nur um das wie. Nach allem was ich ihr in den 1.5 Jahren geholfen habe und für sie getan habe so abserviert zu werden, nur weil sie ein neues Spielzeug gefunden hat? Das tut echt weh


----------



## Fakebook (2. Dezember 2012)

@wowfighter, du bist nicht Up-to-Date   
Neuer Mayakalender verschiebt Weltuntergang
Wir haben noch ein paar Tausend.

Hätte mich jetzt aber auch ehrlich gesagt betrübt, mit 40 abzutreten und das Einaudi-Konzert im April 2013 zu verpassen. Meine Eltern haben neben der Konzertkarte immerhin auch noch nen 4-Sterne-Hotel spendiert zum besagten 40sten. Ich schlief noch nie 4-Sterne.

@ Thoor, durchhalten. Ich hab mal ne doofe Story gehört, die mich gelehrt hat, durch solche Situationen durchzurennen - wenn auch mit Scheuklappen und Selbstbetrug.... Ich renovierte grad meine Bude, Radio lief und der Moderator sagte, der nächste Song wäre für einen Freund, der sich vor einem halben Jahr das Leben genommen hätte - Beziehungsstress. Ich dachte reichlich mitgenommen: du 'Arsch', heute - ein halbes Jahr später - würdest du wahrscheinlich über diese Frau lachen!

Davon bist du sicher weit entfernt, aber dennoch fand ich diesen Abend mit Pinsel und Radio lehrreich - auch nach nunmehr fast 20 Jahren.


----------



## Xidish (2. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook 

Du bist auch nicht up to date. 

Es gibt mehrere Maya-Kalender.
Und es sind nur Zyklen, die schon ewiglang existieren.
Bei einem Kalender endet diesen Monat ein Zyklus.

Das ist nix Anderes, wie Winter, Frühling, Sommer, Herbst ....
Ihr immer mit Euren Untergangstheorien.^^
Denkt doch mal positiv!


----------



## win3ermute (2. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Wir haben noch ein paar Tausend.



Gerücht! Wir schaffen das schneller! Go! Go! Kaufen! Kaufen!


----------



## Xidish (2. Dezember 2012)

ach & @ Thoor

Mit meiner Liebe war es damals auch hart.
Wir wollten heiraten, 2 Kinder haben und zuvor wollte sie ihr Studium (Hostess & Auslandskorrespondentin) beendetn.
Habe ihr dafür die Grundlage geschaffen, hier in Deutschland zu ende zu studieren.

Dann war auf einmal '91 Schluss - nach ca 7 Jahren
Ich kam darauf nicht klar.
Daraufhin riefen meine Eltern ihre Eltern an und meinten, es wäre besser, wenn sie für mich nicht mehr erreichbar wäre.
Damit hatten sie 100%ig Erfolg.
Es gab seitdem keine Aussprache mehr und ich weiß bis heute nicht den Grund.

Abundzu denke ich noch an die schönsten Jahre meines Lebens. 

so nu geht's schlafen

gn8


----------



## Fakebook (2. Dezember 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Fakebook
> 
> Du bist auch nicht up to date.



Du widersprichst mir, weil ich der Verschwörungstheorie widerspreche, um deinerseits der Verschwörungstheorie zu widersprechen?
Krieg ich jetzt zwar nicht logisch eingereiht, aber es belebt den Nachtschwärmer. Also weitermachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (2. Dezember 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Fakebook
> 
> Du bist auch nicht up to date.
> 
> ...



da haste recht aber weil es keinen kalender gab mit weiteren zyklen haben die menschen gedacht , dann endet die welt mit dem zyklus ... das alles ist ja noch zu verstehen ... was ich jetzt net gebacken krieg ... wieso haben die einen kalender aus dem 10 jahrhundert gefunden der weiter rechnet als den den sie im 15ten jahrhundert gefunden haben ? muesste doch eher umgekehrt sein ... da man ja anfaengt die nahe zukunft zu berechnen und net die weitere oder ? 

der der den aus dem 15ten gemacht hat wusste nix von dem aus dem 10ten ?
oder war die aus dem 15ten nur ne abschlusspruefung von einem schueler in kalender und zyklus berechnung ?
oder hat das fbi die cia beauftragt die aliens zu beauftragen ne mauer mit zahlen vollzuschreiben die die telefonnummern der illuminati sind, und die forscher sehen darin nen alten kalender ? ... keine ahnung


----------



## Fakebook (2. Dezember 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> wieso haben die einen kalender aus dem 10 jahrhundert gefunden der weiter rechnet als den den sie im 15ten jahrhundert gefunden haben ? muesste doch eher umgekehrt sein ... da man ja anfaengt die nahe zukunft zu berechnen und net die weitere oder ?



'Kratz-Werkzeug' abgebrochen, Autor verstorben, Migräne.. man weiß es nicht.
Möglich wäre auch, dass Maya nicht gleich Maya. So wie Sachsen nicht gleich Fischköppe. Klingt einfältig, aber ich meine damit: [kurzer Abstecher] wir Brandenburger sammeln im Herbst gern Pilze. In NRW wird das Pilzesammeln als ähnlich absurd empfunden wie gegrillte Heuschrecken.
So könnten auch verschiedene Maya-Stämme verschiedene Traditionen/Weltbilder/Visionen/*verstehst schon* haben


----------



## ego1899 (2. Dezember 2012)

Booooah voll den Schock bekommen eben. Mitm Hund raus und dann seh ich das alles voller Schnee is maaaan... -.-

Da war ich jetzt gar nich drauf vorbereitet, zumal ich den ganzen Abend bei SWTOR schön durch die Wüsten von Tatooine stolziert bin xD


----------



## myadictivo (2. Dezember 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Booooah voll den Schock bekommen eben. Mitm Hund raus und dann seh ich das alles voller Schnee is maaaan... -.-



joa..paar cm hats bei uns auch gemacht. reicht jedenfalls für ne geschlossene schneedecke 
wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der räumungsdienst an nem sonntag um 5:30 die straßen räumt ?!
zum glück nächste woche urlaub. da kanns schneien..und dann geht die welt unter, ja ? ich verlass mich da jetzt drauf


----------



## Magogan (2. Dezember 2012)

Wieso streiten sich die Fernsehsender immer darum, wer den ersten Jahresrückblick macht? Oo

Also ein Jahresrückblick am 2. Dezember ist echt übertrieben, es sind ja erst 11 Monate und fast 2 Tage vergangen ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wieso streiten sich die Fernsehsender immer darum, wer den ersten Jahresrückblick macht? Oo
> 
> Also ein Jahresrückblick am 2. Dezember ist echt übertrieben, es sind ja erst 11 Monate und fast 2 Tage vergangen ...



Weil vielleicht bald die Erde untergeht ? Schonmal daran gedacht ?


----------



## Wynn (2. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Weil vielleicht bald die Erde untergeht ? Schonmal daran gedacht ?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wLRwF5ZKCxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Weil vielleicht bald die Erde untergeht ? Schonmal daran gedacht ?



eher fällt ein sack reis um und zdf und ard machen ne 24 std reportage


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Dezember 2012)

Moinsen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Dezember 2012)

'n Abend.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Dezember 2012)

Humpel <3


----------



## H2OTest (2. Dezember 2012)

coru halt den spliff kurz - ich fiste den looser


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2012)

total durchgefroren, weil 12 std aufm weihnachtsmarkt geackert und -1° drecks schneeregen wetter ist


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> total durchgefroren



Unser kleines Empfindsamchen  Ein Deutscher zittert nicht weil ihm Kalt ist, er Zittert vor Wut weil es nicht Kalt genug ist


----------



## Reflox (2. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Unser kleines Empfindsamchen  Ein Deutscher zittert nicht weil ihm Kalt ist, er Zittert vor Wut weil es nicht Kalt genug ist



Sagt der, der sich in die Hosen scheisst wenn er das buddhistische Kreuz sieht.


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sagt der, der sich in die Hosen scheisst wenn er das buddhistische Kreuz sieht.



made my day


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sagt der, der sich in die Hosen scheisst wenn er das buddhistische Kreuz sieht.



Sagt der der ein Fascho war/ist. Kann man ja sich nie sicher sein. Es gibt Zeichen die Missbraucht wurden und ihren Stellenwert verloren haben. Kann man sogar Verderbnis nennen.
Naja, es kommt auch darauf an was solche Zeichen beim Betrachter Auslösen. bei mir Löst es Wut und Hass aus. Und bei dir? Fühlst du dich zugehörig zum Swastika?


----------



## H2OTest (2. Dezember 2012)

Keks.


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2012)

möp


----------



## orkman (2. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Keks.



haben will ... 
na toll , jeder redet vom schnee und wir haben noch immer keinen


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Unser kleines Empfindsamchen  Ein Deutscher zittert nicht weil ihm Kalt ist, er Zittert vor Wut weil es nicht Kalt genug ist




Das ist der KÄLTESTE WINTER seit Beginn der Wetteraufzeichnungen! (Stalingrad ausgenommen)


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2012)

Nabend Ladys


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist der KÄLTESTE WINTER seit Beginn der Wetteraufzeichnungen! (Stalingrad ausgenommen)



Merk ich nix von O_o Ich steh teilweise auf der Arbeit nur im Shirt rauchend. Wobei ich sowieso meine Jacke nicht schließe, dafür ist es nicht Kalt genug.


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Merk ich nix von O_o Ich steh teilweise auf der Arbeit nur im Shirt rauchend. Wobei ich sowieso meine Jacke nicht schließe, dafür ist es nicht Kalt genug.



ja wenn man im stahlwerk arbeitet ist normal. wieso muss ich grad an die simpsonsfolge im stahlwerk denken


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ja wenn man im stahlwerk arbeitet ist normal. wieso muss ich grad an die simpsonsfolge im stahlwerk denken



Ach mein Schätzchen  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=icIwKaci3MI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Merk ich nix von O_o Ich steh teilweise auf der Arbeit nur im Shirt rauchend. Wobei ich sowieso meine Jacke nicht schließe, dafür ist es nicht Kalt genug.



Das war so n Spruch von Serdar Somuncu 

die 0-2 Grad die wir momentan haben sind wirklich nicht so kalt.... aufm Fahrrad sinds aber nochmal 3 Grad kälter


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2012)

nur das hier heut der fuchs gepfiffen hat und schneeregen war. das merkt man schon deutlich


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nur das hier heut der fuchs gepfiffen hat und schneeregen war. das merkt man schon deutlich







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gUeeIjyI7QQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2012)

dei mudda jung und nu machn kopp zu


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> dei mudda jung und nu machn kopp zu



Braucht da jemand Streicheleinheiten weil er sich einsam fühlt weil er wieder Single ist?


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2012)

nö hab doch reflox und fakebook


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Dezember 2012)

Innerlich zerfrisst es dich doch und du weinst dich jedesmal in den Schlaf, ihr Foto in der Hand haltend und drüber streichend, dann tropfen dir Tränen vom Gesicht und du willst es einfach nicht wahr haben


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2012)

Ihr labertaschen ^^


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2012)

nö eigtl nicht. hab ja schon die nächste in arbeit, sie kommt auch weihnachten, mit zu mir essen
*ätsch* 


> Ihr labertaschen ^^



ach er ist doch nur neidisch


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nö eigtl nicht. hab ja schon die nächste in arbeit, sie kommt auch weihnachten, mit zu mir essen
> *ätsch*



Immer schön die Illusion aufrecht erhalten, bis du dich von der Brücke stürzt


----------



## Legendary (2. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Innerlich zerfrisst es dich doch und du weinst dich jedesmal in den Schlaf, ihr Foto in der Hand haltend und drüber streichend, dann tropfen dir Tränen vom Gesicht und du willst es einfach nicht wahr haben



Ich glaube bei dem Anblick, den Aun mal im Forum beschrieben hat, tropft eher was anderes als die Tränen im Gesicht. :>


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2012)

dann kommst du in den knast, weil du daran schuld bist


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> dann kommst du in den knast, weil du daran schuld bist



Wieso ich? Ich kenn dich nichtmal.



Legendary schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei dem Anblick, den Aun mal im Forum beschrieben hat, tropft eher was anderes als die Tränen im Gesicht. :>



Schlimm genug Sklave seiner eigenen Lust zu sein. Aun kann einem eigentlich nur Leid tun.


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2012)

Hört doch mal auf euch zu bashen, habt euch liep


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2012)

Jemand ne Idee was ich meiner Perle zu Weihnachten schenken soll ?


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2012)

kommt drauf an. 
ich schenke meiner kerzen, bzw ein tiermotiv aus wachs, weil ich weiß dass sie drauf steht.


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2012)

Hab einer meiner Exfreundinnen mal ne kette geschenkt, mach ich nie wieder, kost nur scheißen geld ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Dezember 2012)

Das einzige was man sich schenken muss ist Liebe


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2012)

ja sean, dass du nur aufm loveboat rumspringst, weiß jeder


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ja sean, dass du nur aufm loveboat rumspringst, weiß jeder



Wahre Liebe kennt keine Materiellen Wert. Und das ist das was du noch lernen musst.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich schenk ihr nen Urlaub an der Nordsee


----------



## Thoor (2. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Innerlich zerfrisst es dich doch und du weinst dich jedesmal in den Schlaf, ihr Foto in der Hand haltend und drüber streichend, dann tropfen dir Tränen vom Gesicht und du willst es einfach nicht wahr haben



Um mal so richtig schön reinzuscheissen:

Genau so gehts mir im Moment. Ja ich habe sie geliebt und tus immer noch. Und ich habe absolut kein Problem das zuzugeben, ich bin ein Mann und stehe dazu. Ich hab schon oft auf die Schnauze bekommen in jeglicher Hinsicht, aber so verletzt wie sie hat mich bisher noch nichts. Wenn du dich drüber lustig machen willst, bitte nur zu. Irgendwann wirst du es vielleicht verstehen  

BTW ists heute so scheisskalt gewesen das meine Autotür zugefroren ist.

Edit meint das der Post in Kombination mit meinem Avatar übelst zweideutig rüberkommt.


----------



## Aun (3. Dezember 2012)

juten tach


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zj_1X0tQBNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



H2O <3


----------



## H2OTest (3. Dezember 2012)

H2O tested - works for me


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Dezember 2012)

und shakira vertreibt wieder alle.....

2000 *yeah*


----------



## H2OTest (3. Dezember 2012)

2751 .


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> und shakira vertreibt wieder alle.....
> 
> 2000 *yeah*



Wenn sie nicht damit klar kommen, wie viel SWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAG ich habe, kann ich auch nix dafür.

So Leute, bin mal off, man sieht sich


----------



## xynlovesit (4. Dezember 2012)

Sh1kara, hoer dir mal die Band:

The Anix an.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Dezember 2012)

So Leute, mit 21 Jahren sollte man wohl erwachsen WERDEN GOD DAMNUUUT... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ul8tSgJGhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> So Leute, mit 21 Jahren sollte man wohl erwachsen wird...



*grammarnazimodeactivated*

werden...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Dezember 2012)

GOD DAMNMMMMNNIT


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2012)

füsch wo bleiben comics. mir giert es danach.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Dezember 2012)

krass, morgen vorabi und ich kann null lernen -.-


----------



## Fakebook (4. Dezember 2012)

FB-Shitstorm... vegane, antifaschistische Geschäftsfrau wird mit Nazifreunden erwischt. Ein Highlight aus den 4k Kommentaren:
M. H.: "scheiß drauf, egal ob Rechts oder Links oder gepunktet oder gestreift, was zählt ist deine Einstellung den Tieren gegenüber und die ist Top"

Die Lifestyler melden sich aus dem Tofu-Regal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (4. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> krass, morgen vorabi und ich kann null lernen -.-


Dann lern dazu noch die Eins und denk dann einfach binär ...

Ich muss noch so viele Hausaufgaben machen, die ich aber nicht lösen kann, weil ich nicht weiß, wie das geht ...


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> FB-Shitstorm... vegane, antifaschistische Geschäftsfrau wird mit Nazifreunden erwischt. Ein Highlight aus den 4k Kommentaren:
> M. H.: "scheiß drauf, egal ob Rechts oder Links oder gepunktet oder gestreift, was zählt ist deine Einstellung den Tieren gegenüber und die ist Top"
> 
> Die Lifestyler melden sich aus dem Tofu-Regal
> ...



wtf soweit ist es schon gekommen? ololol. hab die sikussion nicht weiter verfolgt


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2012)

Nabend 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Facebook verwechselt Ellenbogen mit einer Brust

http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=4575


----------



## H2OTest (4. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Dann lern dazu noch die Eins und denk dann einfach binär ...
> 
> Ich muss noch so viele Hausaufgaben machen, die ich aber nicht lösen kann, weil ich nicht weiß, wie das geht ...



01001001011000110110100000100000011010110110000101101110011011100010000001101101011010010111010000100000010011100111010101101100011011000010000001110101011011100110010000100000010001010110100101101110011100110010000001110011011000110110100001110010011001010110100101100010011001010110111000101100001000000110010001110101001000000110000101110101011000110110100000111111


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Dezember 2012)

dat elbows


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Dezember 2012)

Viva hat nen neuen Fail am Start.
20.12.12 Ab 20:15 weltuntergang show ^^.
Da sage ich nur das shirt hier.
WTF kann die einer mal umleggen das ist ja nicht mehr zum aushalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2012)

wer empfängt heute eigtl noch viva? sind die spacken nicht auch zum bezahl hdtv gegangen?
ich hab seit gut 6 jahren keinen einzigen "musik" sender mehr gesehen, ok deluxe music ab und an mal,aber der rest ist doch absoluter crepes


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Dezember 2012)

Habs grade beim durchschalten erwischt den käse.


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2012)

mein beileid


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich danke


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*_*


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2012)

gibts die auch mit locken? das wär dann so ziemlich "1:1" eine meiner angestellten (~°,°)~


----------



## Konov (4. Dezember 2012)

Huhu


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Dezember 2012)

Hi @Konov


----------



## Fakebook (4. Dezember 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Viva hat nen neuen Fail am Start.
> 20.12.12 Ab 20:15 weltuntergang show ^^.



Investigative, faktenorientierte Sendeformate wie Viva werden doch nicht failen!?
Ich kaufe jedenfalls keine Weihnachtsgeschenke! Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass Viva zwar nachhaltig recherchiert hat, das Universum ihnen aber hinterhältig einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, habe ich ein paar Fotoabdrucke kürzlich gefundener Maya-Kalender als Geschenk in Reserve.


----------



## Konov (4. Dezember 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Hi @Konov



Hai ^^


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Hai ^^



wo?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Dezember 2012)

Aja @Fakebook mir gehts nur derbe auf den sack wenn meine Kollegen 
das thema anschneiden wegen den 20.12. Naja Dortmund ist Tabellenführer danach real (dance)


----------



## Fakebook (4. Dezember 2012)

@Horde, bei meinen Kollegen noch keine Anzeichen von Panik und Verschwörungstheorien.
Wir beschäftigen uns berufsbedingt gerade mit solchen Meldungen:

S-Bahnchaos in Berlin verhindert: Mutiger Zugführer pustet Schneeflocke von Weiche

Aber ich werde morgen mal auf den erstbesten Guten-Morgen-Gruß mit DAS ENDE IST NAHHHH antworten. Vielleicht kann ich die Weltuntergangs-Lethargiker damit reizen.


----------



## Konov (4. Dezember 2012)

lol morgen 3 vorlesungen, ich glaub ich geh nur zu einer hin, oder gar keiner


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> lol morgen 3 vorlesungen, ich glaub ich geh nur zu einer hin, oder gar keiner



emsig ist das eichhörnchen... du gehst zu allen 3. sonst seh ich schon die jammer posts kommen: "bähähähähähä ich hab die prüfungen vergeigt". genosse, das sind inkl pausen 6 std.....


----------



## Konov (4. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> emsig ist das eichhörnchen... du gehst zu allen 3. sonst seh ich schon die jammer posts kommen: "bähähähähähä ich hab die prüfungen vergeigt". genosse, das sind inkl pausen 6 std.....



Noch nich mal, weil bei uns manche Vorlesungen nur 45 Minuten sind ^^

Und hingehen muss ich tatsächlich nicht, weil uns alle Inhalte im E-Campus hochgeladen werden und zwar als komplette powerpoint datei.
Selbst Kurse bei denen ich nicht mal angemeldet bin, kriege ich komplett mit, weil ich Berechtigung habe alles runterzuladen was an der fakultät irgendwo hochgeladen wird.

Kurz: Es ist ein reines selbststudium im Moment. Der Einzige grund warum ich zur Uni überhaupt hinfahre sind 2 Übungen pro Woche, die Pflicht sind und um den Kontakt zu den Leuten aufrecht zu halten


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Dezember 2012)

@Konov was wichtig hin gehen oder nicht. Also ran an den speck jetzt ^^


----------



## Konov (4. Dezember 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> @Konov was wichtig hin gehen oder nicht. Also ran an den speck jetzt ^^



Häh?


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh my god, and he's coming right through the Buffedforum now!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Dezember 2012)

So nochmal.Meine was ist wichtiger hin zu vorlesung oder nicht.Also ran das schaffste.Das meinte ich.Aja nacht muss in die falle.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh my fucking god there he is!


----------



## Konov (4. Dezember 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> So nochmal.Meine was ist wichtiger hin zu vorlesung oder nicht.Also ran das schaffste.Das meinte ich.Aja nacht muss in die falle.



Naja wie gesagt, wichtig ist, den Stoff zu erarbeiten und spätestens 2 Wochen vor den prüfungen schonmal grob aufm Schirm zu haben. 

Bei einer Vorlesung rein anwesend zu sein, ist generell erstmal nicht wichtig. Es kommt auf die Vorlesung an und darauf, was dort gemacht wird bzw. erzählt wird und ob man die Infos mitschreibt oder anderweitig zur Verfügung hat


----------



## Fakebook (4. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> und zwar als komplette powerpoint datei.



Ne vernünftiger PowerPointPräsi dient lediglich dazu, 'geistig beim Dozenten zu bleiben'. Beschäftigt dein Unterbewusstsein und verhindert, dass du während des Vortrags an Kurbelschrauben denkst. Der Inhalt kommt vom Vortragenden.

Ich habe eine sehr konservative Meinung zu PPP und verabscheue jedes *blink* *zoooom* *ein/ausgeblende*

(Meinung gespeist aus meiner heimlichen Leidenschaft für Neuropsychologie)




Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Aja nacht muss in die falle.


Deine orthographischen Auffälligkeiten unterstützen diese Aussage.

Yeah! Rechtschreibhorst aus dem Keller gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Noch nich mal, weil bei uns manche Vorlesungen nur 45 Minuten sind ^^
> 
> Und hingehen muss ich tatsächlich nicht, weil uns alle Inhalte im E-Campus hochgeladen werden und zwar als komplette powerpoint datei.
> Selbst Kurse bei denen ich nicht mal angemeldet bin, kriege ich komplett mit, weil ich Berechtigung habe alles runterzuladen was an der fakultät irgendwo hochgeladen wird.
> ...




 selbststudium ist der größte killer, den es gibt, solche arten sind dafür bezweckt das faule schwein ans tageslicht zu führen.

ich spreche aus eigener erfahrung. es komplett zum lesen zu haben ist sicher eine bequeme art und weise,fördert aber nicht das verstehen. außer du bist vllt stephen hawking.
das material vor sich zu haben ( man spart sich das mitschreiben), aber die möglichkeit des zuhörens und eventueller notizen am rand, sind unermesslich.

hör auf einen alten studi. mach deinen job, mach ihn gut. und gerade du selbst wirst zufrieden sein. in zeiten ohne diplom sicher zu begreifen, aber es funzt, und es funzt recht gut!


es gibt natürlich die eine sorte profs und die andere. ich würde empfehlen in den ersten 2-3 semestern alles mitzu nehmen. es gibt so viel zu verpassen, gerade als neuling kommt man an eine fh/uni und denkt : " boar wird einem ja alles online geboten". falsch gedacht kollege. die skripte sind nur "zusammenfassungen"


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


And now he's eating through my post i'm dying right here aaaaargh


----------



## Konov (4. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ne vernünftiger PowerPointPräsi dient lediglich dazu, 'geistig beim Dozenten zu bleiben'. Beschäftigt dein Unterbewusstsein und verhindert, dass du während des Vortrags an Kurbelschrauben denkst. Der Inhalt kommt vom Vortragenden.



Sollte man meinen, so hab ich das auch immer gelernt.... ist aber bei unseren Dozenten völlig anders... die rattern genau das runter was aufm Schirm steht. 
Manchmal (so wie heute) werden sogar Folien völlig unbehandelt durchgedrückt mit den Pfeiltasten 





Aun schrieb:


> selbststudium ist der größte killer, den es gibt, solche arten sind dafür bezweckt das faule schwein ans tageslicht zu führen.



Was fürn Blech ^^

Genau andersherum!
Die, die zuhause nix machen, stehen am Ende dumm da... denn nur das Zeug durchlesen bzw. sich anhören reicht eben *nicht*





Aun schrieb:


> ich spreche aus eigener erfahrung. es komplett zum lesen zu haben ist sicher eine bequeme art und weise,fördert aber nicht das verstehen. außer du bist vllt stephen hawking.
> das material vor sich zu haben ( man spart sich das mitschreiben), aber die möglichkeit des zuhörens und eventueller notizen am rand, sind unermesslich.
> 
> hör auf einen alten studi. mach deinen job, mach ihn gut. und gerade du selbst wirst zufrieden sein. in zeiten ohne diplom sicher zu begreifen, aber es funzt, und es funzt recht gut!
> ...



Danke für die Tipps.... aber ich schätze da hat sich zu deinem Studium einiges geändert.
Sowas wie Skripte (von denen ich von fertig studierten schon öfter gehört habe), haben wir z.b. überhaupt nicht.

Was hast du denn studiert und wie alt bist du?
Randnotizen braucht es bei uns nicht, denn man muss das Zeug genau so lernen, wie es uns bereits präsentiert wird. Quasi auf dem Silbertablett... ^^

Wie die folgenden Semester werden, wird sich zeigen, aber bisher bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Reflox (4. Dezember 2012)

Vortragsthema: Das Massaker von Ruanda.

So, wer will mich jetzt als Rassist, gewaltverherrlichend und abgrundtief böse hinstellen? Bitte eine Nummer ziehen und hinten anstellen.


----------



## fallas (4. Dezember 2012)

Das kommt hart auf den Studiengang, den Dozenten und den Stoff im Speziellen an. 
Verallgemeinern lässt sich da garnix! Btw. was studierst du eig. genau Konov?


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2012)

ich habe umwelt- und energieprozesstechnik und wasserwirtschaft studiert.
bin 26. bei uns war es so. entweder es gab skripte. dabei gabs eben die leute die meinten: ja det reicht. die sind alle wech.
dann gabs eben wie oben beschrieben die leute, die gesagt ham ich geh mit skript in die vorlesung. und tadaa alles bestanden.
oder keine skripte, und man sollte schleunigst alle vorlesungen und tutorien besuchen, die es iwo gibt auch wenns stoffübear. da kamen bei mir teilweise tage vor: offiziell 3 volresungen/tutorienund dann wurde ein 12 st tag daraus


----------



## Konov (4. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Vortragsthema: Das Massaker von Ruanda.
> 
> So, wer will mich jetzt als Rassist, gewaltverherrlichend und abgrundtief böse hinstellen? Bitte eine Nummer ziehen und hinten anstellen.



Das musste jetzt erklären


----------



## Fakebook (4. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Sollte man meinen, so hab ich das auch immer gelernt.... ist aber bei unseren Dozenten völlig anders...



Da hast du mein vollstes Verständnis.
Sitz selbst grad an der PPP einer Kollegin, die Text für eine A4 Seite auf einem Chart haben möchte. Wenigstens war sie sich dessen bewusst. Ich darf so oft die delete-Taste nutzen, wie ich möchte.

PS: heute Senf mit Walnuss-Geschmack gekauft ... kann nicht aufhören, Senfstullen zu essen.


----------



## Reflox (4. Dezember 2012)

Bist ja so gut wie jeden Abend da. Müsstets doch mitbekommen haben wie satanisch ich in den Augen einiger User hier bin.


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2012)

hmmmm senf. senf auf bemme mit hauchdünn geschnittenem/abgehangenem speck, senf auf reifem käse. *sabber
und dann auch noch geschmacksnuancen


----------



## Reflox (4. Dezember 2012)

bäh Senf. Ich mag keine ähm... Sachenw ie Senf.Kein Ketchup Mayonnaise, sonstige Sossen in Kebabs oder weiss net was. Das schlimmste ist Salatsosse. Wenn ich sehe wie jemandem Salatssose am Mund klebt, kommts mir fast hoch


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2012)

bei gamestar ist atm ne diskussion ^^

als wär computec media der satan in reinster form ^^ nur weil die 4players gekauft haben

weiss ja nicht wie es bei pcgames ist aber bei buffed wurden noch keine jungfrauen geopfert ^^

und wenigstens unser board funktioniert geben über der gamestar version ^^


----------



## Reflox (4. Dezember 2012)

Naja, Jungfrauen wurden keine geopfert, aber das Aufnahmeritual mit den Skoprionen ist moralisch nicht vertretbar.


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2012)

weil wir bei buffed ja auch alle für blöd verkauft werden. warscheinlich hat nichtmal die red nen planwas den umsatz angeht ^^
wen stöhrts denn? ^^^solange ich hier spammen kann solln die doch kaufen wen sie wollen... das nennt sich kapitalismus und kapitalistische marktwirtschaft

und solange kathrin nich den rotstift ansetzt ( sorry der querschläger musste sein) ist doch alles in butter


----------



## Konov (4. Dezember 2012)

fallas schrieb:


> Das kommt hart auf den Studiengang, den Dozenten und den Stoff im Speziellen an.
> Verallgemeinern lässt sich da garnix! Btw. was studierst du eig. genau Konov?



Ich glaub das will keiner wissen 

So und jetzt geh ich ins Bett 


@Reflox
aber du solltest nix provozieren ^^


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2012)

ich hab den plan. konov studiert sozialwissenschaften


----------



## Reflox (4. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> aber du solltest nix provozieren ^^



Sollen sie doch denken was sie wollen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naja, Jungfrauen wurden keine geopfert, aber das Aufnahmeritual mit den Skoprionen ist moralisch nicht vertretbar.



frauen sind ja schon schwer auf dem board zu finden und dann noch unberührte ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Dezember 2012)

GS wettert immer noch gegen PCG und Co? Warum wundert mich das nicht?

Irgendwie habe ich grade richtig Bock mir nen Acc auf der GS Seite zu machen. =)

Immerhin hab ich Jahre lang Game Star gelesen. Also zu ner Zeit als Print Medien noch interessant waren und man Demos nicht aus dem Internet laden konnte.


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2012)

naja damals war die gamestar noch cool mit raumschiff gamestar und belles tagebuch geschichten aus ultima online aber dann hat sie stark nachgelassen die vollversionen wurden nicht mehr so gut - die guten redakteure waren weg usw

deren smalltalk ist übrigens unmoderiert was da teilweise abgeht ist nicht mehr normal


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2012)

naja was auf pcg abging war eccht abartig


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

was ging den auf pc games ab ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Dezember 2012)

Jau Raumschiff GameStar war echt klasse.

Irgendwann wurde mir das ganze Magazin zu unpersönlich. Die Leserbriefe wirkten arg zensiert und n Kumpel von mir hatte immer die PCA wo grad Fränkel aktiv war.

Dagegen sah die GS mal verdammt blass aus.




Was die Foren angeht hab ich keine Ahnung. Bin hier nur gelandet wegen WoW. ^^


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=If5MF4wm1T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (5. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich hab den plan.



Ich hab leider nur Schluckauf. Senfstullen waren dieses Opfer aber wert. Jemandem ein Mittel gegen Schluckauf bekannt? (kein Luftanhalten, Zuckeressen, Erschrecken - letzteres funktionierte nur einmal. Mein Opa sagte 'dein Ohr blutet!'. Schluckauf weg. Jetzt aber Opa tot (R.I.P), Ohr ok.)


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Dezember 2012)

Scheiße ich seh grade Fränkel wurde von Computec gefeuert und ist nun Partner von GS. Scheiße man, was ist denn da los.


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

http://www.apotheken-umschau.de/schluckauf


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich hab leider nur Schluckauf. Senfstullen waren dieses Opfer aber wert. Jemandem ein Mittel gegen Schluckauf bekannt? (kein Luftanhalten, Zuckeressen, Erschrecken - letzteres funktionierte nur einmal. Mein Opa sagte 'dein Ohr blutet!'. Schluckauf weg. Jetzt aber Opa tot (R.I.P), Ohr ok.)



dieses zitat is ne üble fälschung meine liebe ^^

naja ich kenn gerade bei schluckauf scharfes, orgasmen, könnte bei beidem aushelfen nur ist die entfernung so weit


brb eben an der tanke


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

hm, laut facebook ist er seit 2009 weg und seit 2012 arbeitet er bei youtube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F_cCIiPQFfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (5. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> naja ich kenn gerade bei schluckauf scharfes, orgasmen, könnte bei beidem aushelfen nur ist die entfernung so weit



Hört sich doch gut an ... erst scharf machen, dann Orgasmen.

Schluckauf verschwand spontan nach meinem letzten Post. Aber ich find nen anderen Vorwand für die Umsetzung deiner Tipps.


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

aun du hast schluckauf orgasm ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Dezember 2012)

Jo ich hab Fränkels Channel auch schon gesehen. Ich boykottiere ihn durch Nichtsichtung seiner Lets Play´s.


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

vieleicht hat er bei computec keine zukunft mehr gehabt - er war ja teil von pc action und pc action ist halt das ungeliebte kind 

ich glaube gibt nur noch freiberufliche redakteure


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

tooo much information ^^


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

und was haste dir an der tanke geholt ?


----------



## Fakebook (5. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> tooo much information ^^



Keine Sorge. Der Kim-Shitstorm hält mich von 'selbstsüchtigem Handeln' ab. Zudem ist die tantrische Idee der seelischen Orgasmen nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

nur kippen und bier



ohhhha yeaaaar 9000errrrr offen ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (5. Dezember 2012)

Blubb.


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

deine katze strahlt ja so


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Der Kim-Shitstorm hält mich von 'selbstsüchtigem Handeln' ab. Zudem ist die tantrische Idee der seelischen Orgasmen nicht zu verachten.



wenn du wüsstest meine liebe


----------



## xynlovesit (5. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> deine katze strahlt ja so




SInd ja nur die Augen :b find's halt schoen das Bild.


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nur kippen und bier
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhha yeaaaar 9000errrrr offen ^^



wär das morgen nicht billiger im superamrkt gewersen ?

und @9k





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SiMHTK15Pik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (5. Dezember 2012)

-Flöxchen war auf der 9000er 

Ich möchte ganz herzlich meinem Bett danken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

wo bleibt eigtl der buffed orden, den ich für die 9000 seiten, xpammerei, bekommen sollte?


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

da musst du eine pm an zam schreiben !

ausserdem müssten wir alle einen orden bekommen auch die leute die nicht mehr hier posten weil allein haste keine 9000 seiten hinbekommen 

mich ärgerts immer noch das ich den flashsale von sleeping dogs (de) bei ner gamekey website verpasst habe  5,99 &#8364; wärs gewesen


----------



## xynlovesit (5. Dezember 2012)

Big Party in meinen Haus bei 10.000 Seiten.


----------



## Fakebook (5. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wär das morgen nicht billiger im superamrkt gewersen ?


Also Wrynn...echt mal. Das Individuum steht über reinem Konsumdenken!

Oder einfach ausgedrückt: wenn ich Bier und Kippen will, ist das Preisschild Nebensache.

Apropos Nebensache... ich geh schlafen.
Nacht Jungs und schönen Tag morgen.


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

und plötzlich sind 50% der beiträge weg 0o

bei 40 post pro seiten ^^

aber wenn wir auf 5 post pro seiten stellen haben wir gleich die 36.000 durch ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> hm, laut facebook ist er seit 2009 weg und seit 2012 arbeitet er bei youtube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL, herrlich!


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

watn hier los?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2012)

threadseite9000yoloswagg ist hier los.


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

bitch. f*ck off. you didn´t open this famous 9k site. go and kill yourself you goddam yoloswagger


----------



## H2OTest (5. Dezember 2012)

#hashtag


----------



## Legendary (5. Dezember 2012)

YOLOSWAGGER9000!


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2012)

Abend


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ist doch alles in butter



Hat jemand mal gefragt ob ich das möchte? Ich möchte nichts...in..mir..drin...urgs


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

never said that!


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2012)

OMG Nachtschwärmer!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

konov macht einen auf slowpoke... pfff ^^


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> konov macht einen auf slowpoke... pfff ^^



Nö, du hast dich nur zu früh gefreut AHAHAHA


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2012)

Aun ist nur der typische Armleuchter


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aun ist nur der typische Armleuchter


Aun ist der typische Idiot und Pedobär ^^


----------



## H2OTest (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin Wasser


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2012)

Ok, den haben wir fertig gemacht. Weiter gehts mit der Refloxe


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

ich könnt ja mal weit ausholen, aber dann würden sean, mago und warscheinlich auch legendary heulend in der ecke sitzen


----------



## H2OTest (5. Dezember 2012)

Wasser ist unverletzlich <3


----------



## Legendary (5. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sean flamed mich in 3...2...1.
EDIT: Haha Aun, ich werde NIEMALS flennend in der Ecke sitzen aber danke fürs indirekte Kompliment das ich es nur wahrscheinlich tue im Gegensatz zu den anderen.


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

gern geschehen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2012)

Legendary hat halt swag


----------



## H2OTest (5. Dezember 2012)

#yolo


----------



## Magogan (5. Dezember 2012)

Du kämpfst wie ein Bauer!


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> OMG Nachtschwärmer!


Zu spät (zu spät), zu spät (zu spät), zu spät (zu spät),
doch dann ist es zu spät, zu spät (zu spät), zu spät (zu spät),
zu spät (zu spät), dann ist alles viel zu spät 


hast es verpasst


----------



## Reflox (5. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Du kämpfst wie ein Bauer!



Lenin Cat only haz furmer soldirs!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (5. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Lenin Cat only haz furmer soldirs!


Nein, die richtige Antwort wäre gewesen: "Wie passend, du kämpfst wie eine Kuh!"


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Zu spät (zu spät), zu spät (zu spät), zu spät (zu spät),
> doch dann ist es zu spät, zu spät (zu spät), zu spät (zu spät),
> zu spät (zu spät), dann ist alles viel zu spät
> 
> ...



Wer war das nochmal? Farin Urlaub? ^^

Und nein es war nicht zu spät, denn erst ab 9001 ist es ÜBER 9000.
9000 ist 9000 und nicht OVER NINETHOUSAAAAAND


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Dezember 2012)

@Fakebook biste da? Wen ja,haste mal das mit dem 21.12.12 angesprochen? ^^


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VkgMH15Yfy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Wen ja,haste mal das mit dem 21.12.12 angesprochen? ^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wLRwF5ZKCxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Dezember 2012)

Abregen soll ja hier kein hass thread werden.Oder?


----------



## Magogan (5. Dezember 2012)

"Mein Herz rast, denk' ich an deine Beseitigung!"


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

hass tread ?

wir mögen uns doch alles 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4gzPIzFisqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (5. Dezember 2012)

Will sich keiner mit mir duellieren?


----------



## Reflox (5. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Will sich keiner mit mir duellieren?



Avada Kedavra lol.


----------



## Magogan (5. Dezember 2012)

Expelliamus!!!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Dezember 2012)

In was den bitte ?(duellieren)
Und das video von @Wrynn. Ich weis nicht ob ich kotzen soll oder mich freuen soll?


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich mir Wrynnis Postings anschaue, ist das hier wohl eher der "was mir gerade dazu einfällt, youtube video posting thread" ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Dezember 2012)

@Konov. Richtig.


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Will sich keiner mit mir duellieren?



nö 

@konov 

wenn es passt ^^

die 2 anderen treads werden auch nicht mehr gross genutzt und irgendwie müssen wir ja noch die 10k ereichen weil xynolovesit uns dann alle bei sich einlädt ^^


----------



## Magogan (5. Dezember 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> In was den bitte ?(duellieren)


"Niemand kann mich stoppen, mich - den Schrecken der See!"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Expelliamus!!!



Wingardium LeviosAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWtO0cfgewY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Dezember 2012)

TITITLITISMUS


----------



## Reflox (5. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Expelliamus!!!



Du bist nicht Harry Potter. Also bist du tot. HA!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Dezember 2012)

Naja.Hau mich mal in die Falle.Nacht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> TITITLITISMUS



WAT DU YOU MEAN VIRGINA


----------



## Magogan (5. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du bist nicht Harry Potter. Also bist du tot. HA!


Guck mal da, ein dreiköpfiger Affe!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Guck mal da, ein dreiköpfiger Affe!!!



bei Reflox musst du das anders machen. Eher so:

Guck mal, arische Frauen liebkosen ein großes Swastika, vollkommen Nackt!


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

wo wir eh bei dem thema sind weiss einer wann werewolf women of the ss nun rauskommt ?

ist ja der einzige fake trailer vom grindhluse feature der noch nicht verfilmt wurde ^^


----------



## Reflox (5. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> bei Reflox musst du das anders machen. Eher so:
> 
> Guck mal, arische Frauen liebkosen ein großes Swastika, vollkommen Nackt!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (5. Dezember 2012)

Ih, Porzellan!


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



AWWW


----------



## Fakebook (5. Dezember 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> @Fakebook biste da? Wen ja,haste mal das mit dem 21.12.12 angesprochen? ^^



@ Horde, jetzt bin ich da. Auch ganz für dich, so du willst.
Ich habe mich einem längeren Post unter falschem FB-Profil gewidmet. Sonst wäre ich natürlich längst hier gewesen.
Ausserdem hat der örtliche Supermarkt nach längerer Umbauphase heute wiedereröffnet. Nachdem ich dem Cheffe eine längere Mängelliste ins Ohr gelabert habe (ich werde ihn daran erinnern, denn er versprach, sich darum zu kümmern), entdeckte ich echte Perlen in der Getränkeabteilung: Forsters, Efes, Carlsberger Elephant! Das gabs noch nie! Na jedenfalls tippe ich etwas länger und langsamer nach dem zweiten Elephant.


----------



## ZAM (5. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt Tage da funzt nichts .. bspw. das Aiming in BO2 ...  *g*


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Carlsberger Elephant! Das gabs noch nie! Na jedenfalls tippe ich etwas länger und langsamer nach dem zweiten Elephant.



ich dachte isst kein fleisch oder ist elefanten fleisch kein fleisch ?

@zam

ich habe shooter aufgeben irgendwann schafft man mit dem alter nicht mehr die hand augen kordiantion von damals

bzw hat jemand hier faster than light probiert ?

http://www.ftlgame.com/

ist derzeit im angebot für 6$


----------



## Magogan (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin ein mächtiger Pirat!


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Im Schnee wälz*


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Fosters, Efes, Carlsberger Elephant!



na dann prost meine liebe *hicks*
elephant ist episch ^^


----------



## ZAM (5. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich dachte isst kein fleisch oder ist elefanten fleisch kein fleisch ?
> 
> @zam
> 
> ich habe shooter aufgeben irgendwann schafft man mit dem alter nicht mehr die hand augen kordiantion von damals



Ach, das klappt schon noch, ich habe da zahlreiche ungefakte Screenshots die das beweisen *g* - es gibt nur Tage, da trifft man trotzdem nix  Ich hasse sinkende K/D-Ratio .. egal in welchem Shooter 



> bzw hat jemand hier faster than light probiert ?




Klar *g*


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hasse sinkende K/D-Ratio



dann spiel mal DoD. da wirste erst recht zum hulk ^^
sowas mach ich zum stressabbau


----------



## Fakebook (5. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich dachte isst kein fleisch oder ist elefanten fleisch kein fleisch ?



Nach deutschem Reinheitsgebot: Wasser, Hopfen, Malz. Flasche aus Glas, kein Elfenbeintrinkgefäß. Ich besauf mich also prinzipiengetreu ;-)
Der Name kommt wohl eher vom Alkoholgehalt. 7,5 sind doch eher selten für nen isotonisches Getränk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Nach deutschem Reinheitsgebot: Wasser, Hopfen, Malz. Flasche aus Glas, kein Elfenbeintrinkgefäß. Ich besauf mich also prinzipiengetreu ;-) 7,5 sind doch eher selten für nen isotonisches Getränk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann trik mal richtiges bock oder stark bier ^^ da krempeln sich nach 2 glas die nägel hoch ^^


----------



## Magogan (5. Dezember 2012)

"Ich hatte mal einen Hund, der war klüger als du." - "Er muß dir das Fechten beigebracht haben."


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich bin ein mächtiger Pirat!



Kalte Stahlrüssel dringen in öffnungen rein





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MjPpcBD0uvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und wie ist ftl zam ?


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> und wie ist ftl zam ?



würde mal sagen faster than light, ergo ziemlich schnell


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2012)

Nachti


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Nachti



oha konov geht pünktlich um 0800 zur uni. braves kind ^^


----------



## Magogan (5. Dezember 2012)

Kennt denn hier niemand Monkey Island? Oo


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sHNY1Xt-Y-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

schon, aber wen interessieren deine posts? die drehen sich doch eh zu 90% um yt, dein lp vids und deinem bis vor kurzem krepeliegen rechner.


keine weiteren fragen euer ehren


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wSReSGe200A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

everybody loves bacon. who doesn´t is a terrorist and will be liquidated! *muricasspeech*


----------



## iShock (5. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich habe shooter aufgeben irgendwann schafft man mit dem alter nicht mehr die hand augen kordiantion von damals



pff shooter und hand augen koordination... spiel mal Osu! dann weißt du was Hand Augen Koordination ist ^^

beim Shooter reichts eine bewegung wahrzunehmen und draufzuhalten - wenn du da was verpasst biste meist gleich so ausm Rhythmus das du neu anfangen kannst 


*wieder untertauch* und schönen abend noch *hust* ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> everybody loves bacon. who doesn´t is a terrorist and will be liquidated! *muricasspeech*



Dann komm doch her! Na los, töte mich!


----------



## Reflox (5. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kennt denn hier niemand Monkey Island? Oo



Jetzt schnall ichs woher ich diese Aussagen von dir kannte


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

u don´t like bacon?   
wat bistn du fürn krautfresser?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> u don´t like bacon?
> wat bistn du fürn krautfresser?



*Schwert zück* 
Keine Zeit für Diskussionen, Bauer!


----------



## Aun (6. Dezember 2012)

kopp ab. zam wir brauchen nen neuen bauerntölpel, der sich über hitler usw aufregt.

und einen, der BACON mag!


----------



## Fakebook (6. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kennt denn hier niemand Monkey Island? Oo



Ja ja ja jaaaa! Also nicht so richtig. Aber ne Freundin schwärmt noch heute von Monkey-Island-Lan-Partys.
Vielleicht kann ich da was vermitteln. Sie hat nen guten Freund namens Chris, der nen BMW fährt. Aus Potsdam, Stern!
Wir hatten das soweit geklärt, dass das nicht du bist. Nachname war ihr unbekannt und "ihr Chris" studiert was anderes, ist zudem nen aufgewecktes Kerlchen.


----------



## Wynn (6. Dezember 2012)

axxo ich dachte die ganze zeit ihr nehmt mago ernst das er euch wirklich beleidigt ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> axxo ich dachte die ganze zeit ihr nehmt mago ernst das er euch wirklich beleidigt ^^



Solang er nicht Antisemitisch/Rassistisch/Antizionistisch/Faschistisch wird ist mir das vollkommen egal ^^


----------



## Wynn (6. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Antizionistisch wird ist mir das vollkommen egal ^^



jo nix gegen die matrix auch wenn der erste teil der beste ist


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> jo nix gegen die matrix auch wenn der erste teil der beste ist



Muss ich das jetzt verstehen?


Ahahaha wie witzig, Zion undso die Stadt...ja, ganz toll.


----------



## Wynn (6. Dezember 2012)

zion = hauptstadt in den matrix filmen kenn sonst kein antizionishtisch

die anderen 3 kenn ich

schreib halt nicht mit fachwörtern ^^ ist zu spät um google anzuwerfen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> zion = hauptstadt in den matrix filmen kenn sonst kein antizionishtisch
> 
> die anderen 3 kenn ich
> 
> schreib halt nicht mit fachwörtern ^^ ist zu spät um google anzuwerfen ^^



*Antizionismus* ist eine gegen den Zionismus gerichtete politische Ideologie. Seit der Gründung des Staates Israel 1948 wendet sie sich gegen diesen Staat als jüdischen Staat. Antizionismus wird sowohl säkular wie religiös begründet und findet sich auf dem gesamtem Kontinuum des politischen Spektrums. Dem modernen Antizionismus wird Nähe zum Antisemitismus vorgeworfen, mitunter, etwa von Henryk M. Broder, wird er mit ihm gleichgesetzt.


----------



## Aun (6. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ujzp9ffPwPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



der text ist einfach episch!   ´and zam´s doing it all for for free´


----------



## Fakebook (6. Dezember 2012)

Nabend, ihr kleienen Spammer. Was ist los? Keiner hier. Zam hier durchgefegt?

Mir brennt seit ner Stunde der Mund, selbst das schlabbrige Forster´s schafft keine Abhilfe.
Vorhin Soße kosten wollen und gleichzeitig die Hauptspeise mit Sambal Oelek* gewürzt. Löffel vertauscht und ne ganze Portion Chilipaste in den Rachen geschoben. Autsch.

* Wiki: scharfes Sambal, das nur aus rohen, zerkleinerten roten Chilischoten, Salz und Essig besteht.


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Nabend, ihr kleienen Spammer. Was ist los? Keiner hier. Zam hier durchgefegt?
> 
> Mir brennt seit ner Stunde der Mund, selbst das schlabbrige Forster´s schafft keine Abhilfe.
> Vorhin Soße kosten wollen und gleichzeitig die Hauptspeise mit Sambal Oelek* gewürzt. Löffel vertauscht und ne ganze Portion Chilipaste in den Rachen geschoben. Autsch.
> ...



Muss morgen früh raus  gute Nacht!


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Dezember 2012)

Reflox hat mich von Skype geschmissen, soso 

N'abend meine kleinen.


----------



## Magogan (6. Dezember 2012)

Oh Mann, bei Wikipedia sind "bestimmte Themen" bildlich (sogar animiert) dargestellt ...


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Oh Mann, bei Wikipedia sind "bestimmte Themen" bildlich (sogar animiert) dargestellt ...



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Futanari

Tihihihihi


----------



## Wynn (6. Dezember 2012)

war ja so klar das das von sean kommt ^^


----------



## Reflox (6. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Reflox hat mich von Skype geschmissen, soso
> 
> N'abend meine kleinen.



Wird dein Johnny dadurch grösser wenn du damit prahlen musst? Du bist eine armselige Figur.


----------



## Aun (6. Dezember 2012)

^ made my day ^^


----------



## Olliruh (6. Dezember 2012)

Prahlen wtf


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wird dein Johnny dadurch grösser wenn du damit prahlen musst? Du bist eine armselige Figur.



Interessante These. Ich habe es nur als Sachverhalt aufgefasst.


----------



## Fakebook (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich schwanke zwischen dem Shitstorm (ach ne, eher Geplänkel) hier und dem Shitstorm auf FB.
Ich entscheide mich für.... die antifaschistische, vegane Skingirl-Kuchenbäckerin mit den Nazifreunden.

Update für Aun:


Aun schrieb:


> wtf soweit ist es schon gekommen? ololol. hab die sikussion nicht weiter verfolgt





Spoiler



Erst hat sie sich in einem Interview durch falsche Aussagen völlig zum Narren gemacht ("Aber als mich die Leute geaddet haben, war da KEIN blood&honour-Rückentattoo..." - geaddet im September, Titelbild im August hochgeladen // "Das Profil war aber auch garnicht groß gepflegt: keine Infos über mich, keine Status-Updates, noch nicht mal ein Foto von mir. Es lässt eigentlich nichts auf mich als Kim schließen. Ehrlich gesagt war das Profil auch dazu gedacht, um auf Facebook ein bisschen zu pöbeln, hehe." - fail - Blöd, wenn man den Google-Cache nicht kennt (obwohl er sich ja förmlich aufdrängt) und glaubt, mit einer Profillöschung kann hätte man seine braunen Spuren verwischt.

Zu guter Letzt kramte heute jemand Videos aus den unendlichen Youtube-Weiten...Konzert in London: Kim spaziert über die Tanzfläche, ihr Froind springt in bester Oi!-Manier über die Fläche, im Hintergrund Anti-Antifa-Plakate.

Facebook kann echt zum Fluch werden, wenn man an zwei Fronten steppt.


----------



## Aun (6. Dezember 2012)

ich schmeiß mich weg. mehr davon ^^

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/695351172063926/Gruene-Kraeutersuppe-nach-russischer-Art.html

seeeeeeehr lecker! habs heute mal nachgekocht. was meinst wie blöd einen die leute aufm markt anschaun, wenn man nach brennessel fragt


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Dezember 2012)

> Ich entscheide mich für.... die antifaschistische, vegane Skingirl-Kuchenbäckerin mit den Nazifreunden.


Mehr Infos bitte


----------



## Fakebook (7. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mehr Infos bitte



Eigentlich too much. Über 4k-Kommentare, das kann man kaum mehr von vorn lesen. Eventuell hilft aber der letzte Post. Wenn man das verlinkte Interview liest, kennt man Vorwürfe und Stellungnahme.

Also im Kurzdurchlauf:
Das Interview

dann:
Sír Fänksälott - Kommentar

dann:
Adreyu Doll - Kommentar

Ich bin mal bei FB, hab da noch was zu verwischen...


----------



## Aun (7. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lxnLbezS-xY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



maln bischen party hier rein bringen


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Eigentlich too much. Über 4k-Kommentare, das kann man kaum mehr von vorn lesen. Eventuell hilft aber der letzte Post. Wenn man das verlinkte Interview liest, kennt man Vorwürfe und Stellungnahme.
> 
> Also im Kurzdurchlauf:
> Das Interview
> ...



Danke  Ich les mal.


----------



## Wynn (7. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. Dezember 2012)

^ äpic


----------



## Fakebook (7. Dezember 2012)

Langeweile und grad keine Lust auf die Leute, die sich melden. Doof, doof, doof.
(Auswahl bestünde aus Kochen mit Fleischessern und Siedler-Brettspielen mit ner Freundin und ihrem störrischen Kind)


----------



## Legendary (7. Dezember 2012)

Huhu Fakebook.


----------



## Konov (7. Dezember 2012)

@Fake
Spiel Siedler ^^

So ich geh ins Bett, morgen wieder früh raus, mal sehen obs schneit und wie kalt es wird.
Heute morgen wars schon epic fresh 


Nachti Fans


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Siedler-Brettspielen mit ner Freundin






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Fakebook schrieb:


> und ihrem störrischen Kind






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zusammenfassung:
Siedler ist geil, nur nicht im störrischen Kindern


----------



## Reflox (7. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BLw2DN-2SYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



LeviosAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Olliruh (8. Dezember 2012)

implying im not drunk as fuck


----------



## Aun (8. Dezember 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> implying im not drunk as fuck



welcome to charlie´s world 

da hilft nur:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Dezember 2012)

Man man, Olli...


----------



## Aun (8. Dezember 2012)

ach lass doch den olli auch mal 
macht iwie gute laune beim gutachten schreiben :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fz-uvWD1AYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> macht iwie gute laune beim gutachten schreiben :



*Auf die Uhr guck* Bis wann musstn das fertig haben?


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Golf-Wette bei "Wetten, dass...?" ... Naja ...


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2012)

Moinsen!


----------



## Reflox (8. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Golf-Wette bei "Wetten, dass...?" ... Naja ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Golf-Wette bei "Wetten, dass...?" ... Naja ...



Ich hab noch gar nicht reingeschaut. Ohne beim Lanz-Trinkspiel mitzumachen wird das vermutlich schwer erträglich sein, oder?


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Lanz-Trinkspiel


Was ist das denn?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Dezember 2012)

Vor dem Beginn der Sendung eine Flasche Schwarzgebrannten auf einen Zug leeren und... nunja...


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2012)

Den Rotz ertrag ich nicht mal mit 4 Promille. ^^

Zum Glück bleibt meine Röhrenglotze an 364 1/2 tagen im Jahr aus. Den restlichen halben Tag läuft Motorsport


----------



## Fakebook (8. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Zum Glück bleibt meine Röhrenglotze an 364 1/2 tagen im Jahr aus. Den restlichen halben Tag läuft Motorsport



Ich gebe zu, häufiger die Glotze einzuschalten. Doku-Fan, Wintersport (Curling!!!), Fußball, Bernd das Brot Sendeschluss-Scleife - Gründe, die Glotze einzuschalten.
Nur Lanz... ähm ne.


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was ist das denn?



http://lanztrinkspiel.blog.de/

Damit wird jedes mal wenn Lanz/Wetten Dass kommt meine Twitter-Timeline geflutet. Hab allerdings noch nie mitgemacht, weil sich Lanz außer mir (und auch ich schaue das nur selten) keiner antut.


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, häufiger die Glotze einzuschalten. Doku-Fan, Wintersport (Curling!!!), Fußball, Bernd das Brot Sendeschluss-Scleife - Gründe, die Glotze einzuschalten.
> Nur Lanz... ähm ne.



War bei mir früher auch so, hab mich komischerweise die letzten 2-3 Jahre echt krass dran gewöhnt null fernsehen zu gucken.... im gegensatz zu bekannten, freunden und familie


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Kann es sein, dass es Zufall ist, wie viele Aufrufe man bei YouTube hat?

Da haben teilweise Videos, die 22 Sekunden gehen und wo nichts passiert eigentlich, mehr Aufrufe als einige meiner deutlich längeren Videos ...

Und abgesehen davon sieht fast niemand mehr meine neuesten Videos seit dem YouTube-Design-Update ... Und geplante Videos werden immer noch nicht veröffentlicht ...


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Ups, falscher Thread, wie konnte das denn passieren?


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2012)

Mich kotzt an dass das Design linksbündig ist bei youtube. Das irritiert total weil das alte komplett zentriert war.


----------



## Fakebook (8. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es Zufall ist, wie viele Aufrufe man bei YouTube hat?



Ich hätte da nen Tipp für dich, wie du Aufrufe generierst. Würdest dich zwar unbeliebt machen, aber drauf geschissen, wenn man so fixiert ist, wie du.
Gibt da ne Videoreihe, die durchschnittlich 20 Aufrufe hat. Eins wurde innerhalb einer kontroversen Diskussion gepostet - 1.2k Aufrufe.

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert...


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mich kotzt an dass das Design linksbündig ist bei youtube. Das irritiert total weil das alte komplett zentriert war.


Ja, aber mich stört am meisten, dass meine geplanten Videos nicht wie gedacht veröffentlicht werden und das seit mehreren Tagen ... Und keiner kann mir sagen, woran das liegt -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Dezember 2012)

N'Abend.
Was mich noch extrem stört ist bei Youtube das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Weiss macht mich irgendwie Aggressiv.


Wtf, wieso habe ich plötzlich wieder das alte Youtubedesign?
Und nur auf der Hauptseite. Irgendwie spackt das rum.


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mich kotzt an dass das Design linksbündig ist bei youtube. Das irritiert total weil das alte komplett zentriert war.



Jepp. Zumal diese tolle linke Leiste vollkommene Platzverschwendung ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2012)

Jo, bei mir genauso... rechts ist alles weiß, total hohl.
Ok hat nicht jeder ne 1900xx was weiß ich Auflösung, aber trotzdem.... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (8. Dezember 2012)

Mir geht auch dieses penetrante "Feedback geben" Knöpfchen auf den Keks.


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2012)

Fassen wir zusammen: Es ist alles scheiße


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Konov, du hast ja noch Sim City 4 ^^ Das hatte ich auch mal, aber keine Ahnung, wo das jetzt ist ...


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2012)

bin immer noch der meinung die haben das so angepasst damit g+ user sich heimisch fühlen und sie es bald einbinden in g+

weil ich habe 50% ungenutzte youtube fläche ^^

die vorschläge sind auch dämlich genauso wie bei amazon besonders ist es jetzt in deinem account gespeichert nicht mehr in deinen cookies also hast du auf ein falsches video mal geklickt ist es für immer in deinem account gespeichert

so sieht es bei mir aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




für unsere iphone fans mal hier was 

http://www.collegehu...ckelback-parody


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Was soll ich mit Google+, ich kann ja schon mit Facebook kaum was anfangen ...


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Konov, du hast ja noch Sim City 4 ^^ Das hatte ich auch mal, aber keine Ahnung, wo das jetzt ist ...



Ja hatte es vorn paar Wochen mal installiert aber auch seit dem nicht mehr gezockt. ^^




Magogan schrieb:


> Was soll ich mit Google+, ich kann ja schon mit Facebook kaum was anfangen ...




 Willkommen im Club


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2012)

Nabend....


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde ja solche Spiele toll, bei denen man selber etwas bauen kann - deswegen spiele ich auch Minecraft


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Dezember 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Nabend....



Was ist los? D:


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2012)

Naja, hab ne flasche Whiskey aufgemacht, sitz am PC und mir wurde erneut das Herz rausgerissen und anstatt es von anfang an zu erfahren wird man im Grunde angelogen weils leichter ist und findets dann trotzdem raus.


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Naja, hab ne flasche Whiskey aufgemacht, sitz am PC und mir wurde erneut das Herz rausgerissen und anstatt es von anfang an zu erfahren wird man im Grunde angelogen weils leichter ist und findets dann trotzdem raus.



Tell your love story!


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Ist deine Freundin fremd gegangen?


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2012)

Sie war nicht meine Freundin, allerdings hatte ich gute Hoffnung dass sie es wird. Aber anstatt es gestern gleich zu sagen musste ich es schmerzlich anders rausfinden. ^^


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ist deine Freundin fremd gegangen?



mago du hast das einfühlungsvermögen eines russichen panzers im 2ten weltkrieg im winter


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Mach dir nichts draus, ich hatte noch nie eine Freundin ... Ist irgendwie scheiße, wenn man selbst Hand anlegen muss ... Also beim Kochen, Abwaschen und so natürlich ...


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie scheiße, wenn man selbst Hand anlegen muss ...



darf ich das als signatur nehmen XD


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> mago du hast das einfühlungsvermögen eines russichen panzers im 2ten weltkrieg im winter



im 2. WK UND im Winter?
Waren russische Panzer im Winter noch grausamer als im 2. WK generell oder wie darf man das verstehen?


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn, der war gut.  

@Mago: Da bist du nicht der einzige, aber diesmal hatte ich ein recht gutes Gefühl. Tja anstatt dann aber gleich ne Absage zu erhalten bekomm ich auf die Frage (wir hatten schon ein Date was eigtl recht gut verlief, auch ihrer Aussage) ob sie Morgen (heute) Zeit hat die antwort ihr gehts nicht so gut und dann seh ich ein Bild wo sie die Zunge jemand anderem innen Hals schiebt. Mieses Gefühl...wäre besser hätte sie mir gleich Ehrlich abgesagt. ^.^


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Dezember 2012)

*Schließt sich dem Club der Freundinlosen an*


----------



## Ogil (8. Dezember 2012)

Naja - das "Mir geht es nicht so gut" war halt der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl den Du nicht verstanden hast. Also gab es mit dem Bild halt den ganzen Zaun inne Fresse...


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> darf ich das als signatur nehmen XD


Woran ihr nur wieder denkt, also wirklich ...

Ogil, sie hätte auch einfach krank sein können - nicht ungewöhnlich bei dieser Kälte ...


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2012)

BUDHAAAAAAA <3


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus, ich hatte noch nie eine Freundin ... Ist irgendwie scheiße, wenn man selbst Hand anlegen muss ... Also beim Kochen, Abwaschen und so natürlich ...



@Mago
 und @Edou

Umso besser wirds dann, wenn ihr eure erste Freundin habt.
Und dann stellt ihr fest, dass die erste nur eine von vielen sein wird. Meistens jedenfalls ^^


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2012)

Es ist die Art wie ich es erfahren "musste" wär sie gleich ehrlich gewesen, täte zwar auch Weh aber sie wäre ehrlich gewesen. Gewissheit and shit.

Achso, um mich mal Produktiv hier einzubringen #YOLO #SWAG #GIGLIFE #HASHTAG


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> @Mago
> und @Edou
> 
> Umso besser wirds dann, wenn ihr eure erste Freundin habt.
> Und dann stellt ihr fest, dass die erste nur eine von vielen sein wird. Meistens jedenfalls ^^


Ich hab ja nicht mal ein richtiges Bett, wo wir ... äh ... kuscheln können, um uns bei der Kälte zu wärmen ...


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Achso, um mich mal Produktiv hier einzubringen #YOLO #SWAG #GIGLIFE #HASHTAG



ein instagramm/twitter user ^^

http://www.collegehu...ckelback-parody

Anschauen !!

@konov warum haste ie noch auf der festplatte wenn du einen anderen browser schon runtergeladen hast ? ^^


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2012)

Twitter Ja, News and Shit (auch wenn ich dem ganzen Hastag zeug nicht nachgehe ) Instragram nein^^

Aber Lol @ Vid.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Dezember 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> BUDHAAAAAAA <3



<Knuddelt Edouchen>
Ach das wird schon mein großer.


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2012)

yaaay *reknuddel*


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> @konov warum haste ie noch auf der festplatte wenn du einen anderen browser schon runtergeladen hast ? ^^



Weil mir nie aufgefallen ist, dass er noch drauf ist. ^^

@Mago
Brauchste kein Bett für.... meine aktuelle flamme hat auch nurn sofa. Kann man aber ausziehen.


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Kann man aber ausziehen.


Die Freundin oder das Sofa?


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2012)

Sowohl als auch?


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2012)

Richtige Antwort!


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Twitter Ja, News and Shit (auch wenn ich dem ganzen Hastag zeug nicht nachgehe ) Instragram nein^^
> 
> Aber Lol @ Vid.



ist mal wieder ein gutes collegehumor video 

hat was von back to the classics wo die videos noch cool waren wie die hier ^^

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/3980096/we-didnt-start-the-flame-war

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/4009587/25-random-things-miley-cyrus-parody

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6169126/run-this-raid-run-this-town-parody

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/5999628/galactic-empire-state-of-mind

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/4054209/web-site-story


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2012)

College Humor und YTitty sind recht gut^^ Haben paar...interessante sachen.

Achso, hab grad definitive Gewissheit darüber...das ich wohl der mit den falschen Hoffnungen war erhalten. Hab sie drauf angesprochen...ein bisschen früher wäre es toll gewesen hätte mir schmerz erspart.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Dezember 2012)

Now let's party like it's 3500BC!


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2012)

Get the Bitchezz! *wubwubwub* BTW: Halfwhiskey bottle to go!


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Dezember 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Now let's party like it's 3500BC!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yGywo81G6lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wuuuuh!


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Get the Bitchezz! *wubwubwub* BTW: Halfwhiskey bottle to go!


Nicht so viel trinken, macht betrunken und dann tanzt du irgendwann nackt auf dem Tisch und singst Songs von Justin Bieber oder so ...


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin daheim, allein in meinem Zimmer, niemand zuhause. still 400ml whiskey to go! 

Eiglt hatte ich vor mir die Birne so zu zu saufen, dass ich nichtmehr aufsteh, niemehr. Der Plan scheiterte an zu wenig Alk, und zu wenig Alk weil grade kein Geld. Noooooooooooooooo! xD


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Dezember 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich bin daheim, allein in meinem Zimmer, niemand zuhause. still 400ml whiskey to go!



*Füllt met in ein Horn und prostet ihm zu*


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Dezember 2012)

Umgeben von Weicheiern...


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Eiglt hatte ich vor mir die Birne so zu zu saufen, dass ich nichtmehr aufsteh, niemehr. Der Plan scheiterte an zu wenig Alk, und zu wenig Alk weil grade kein Geld. Noooooooooooooooo! xD


Man soll sich nicht selbst umbringen, das ist doof, weil man dann ja stirbt ...


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab dich auch lieb, Selor. 

(Da beginnt mein Cliché, sobald ich angetrunken bin sag ich zu allem und jedem entweder "Ich liebe dich" oder "Fick dich" funny story...  )

@Mago: Das warn Witz. :< Wegen sowas bring ich mich nicht um, eiglt garnicht. (Auch wenns wirklich ne schlimme Zeit gab in der ichs öfter fast getan hätte, aber die is For Gods sake rum^^) Auch wenn ich den Spruch "Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter" nicht mag, es ist so. Das Leben geht weiter, tut zwar Weh, dauert ne Weile, aber nun gut. Jetzt hab ich erstmal nochn bissle Whiskey.  Und ihr mich am Hals.


----------



## Fakebook (8. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus, ich hatte noch nie eine Freundin ... Ist irgendwie scheiße, wenn man selbst Hand anlegen muss ... Also beim Kochen, Abwaschen und so natürlich ...



Da natürlich das Weibchen für Kochen, Abwaschen und so zuständig ist.

Du bist einfach nur strunzdoof.


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2012)

Lass Mago, das war nur als Witz gedacht der Spruch. :<. Ich mein ich kanns auch verstehn wenn ihr wegen seinem YT Aufruf like videos ihn nicht sympathisiert, aber er ist denk ich mal nen netter Kerl^^ Und das Grenzt teilweise an Mobbing, das muss nicht sein. :<


----------



## Fakebook (8. Dezember 2012)

als Witz gedacht? Mago besitzt Humor?
Bestimmt nen netter Kerl. Aber bei dem Männerüberhang hier muss gelegentlich mal die 'Gender-correctess-Flagge' gehisst werden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Dezember 2012)

Nieder mit der Korrektheit! Es lebe meine Autokratie!


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> @Mago: Da bist du nicht der einzige, aber diesmal hatte ich ein recht gutes Gefühl. Tja anstatt dann aber gleich ne Absage zu erhalten bekomm ich auf die Frage (wir hatten schon ein Date was eigtl recht gut verlief, auch ihrer Aussage) ob sie Morgen (heute) Zeit hat die antwort ihr gehts nicht so gut und dann seh ich ein Bild wo sie die Zunge jemand anderem innen Hals schiebt. Mieses Gefühl...wäre besser hätte sie mir gleich Ehrlich abgesagt. ^.^



Kommt mir irgendwie sehr bekannt vor. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2012)

Das es nicht schön ist immer nur Frauen zu diskriminieren ist klar. (Fakebook, are you a Woman?  ) 
Ich steh dazu auch völlig, ich komme mit vielen "meiner" Geschlechtsgenossen nicht klar und finde...KEINER sollte irgendwie Diskriminiert werden. Weder im Beruf noch bei den Hauspflichten.
Wenn mans aber nur aus Spaß meint und nicht übertreibt ist es noch in "Ok". Aber direktes Mobbing muss Ehrlich nicht sein. Von keinem. ^^


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> als Witz gedacht? Mago besitzt Humor?
> Bestimmt nen netter Kerl. Aber bei dem Männerüberhang hier muss gelegentlich mal die 'Gender-correctess-Flagge' gehisst werden.


Es war schon in der Steinzeit so, dass Frauen andere Aufgaben hatten als Männer. Das ist vielleicht heute nicht mehr so, aber ich hasse Abwaschen trotzdem und kochen kann ich auch nicht ...


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zr-b81p4Ctg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


@ Edou 

*Stellt für alle Flaschen Met in den Thread*


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Es war schon in der Steinzeit so...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mYdtUnZfYIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2012)

Abwaschen ist nervig, kenn ich aber gehört dazu sollte man in einer Beziehung aber aufjedenfall eingehn. Geht nicht das die Frau alles putzt und Kocht usw. Kochen ist meine Leidenschaft, wollte es mal als Beruf (aber als Beruf würds mir den Spaß auf dauer nehmen) von daher, aber auch da sollte man auf Kompromisse eingehen. Nicht nur alles die Frau machen lassen und eigen Initiative machen (und nein Pizza service gehört nicht dazu), da Irrst du Mago (wenn du wirklich so denkst). 

Ehrlich? Du solltest auch aufhören so um Aufrufe zu betteln, wer deine Videos mag, mag sie. Ich hab ein paar Angeguckt, du hast ne Stimme die mehr betont werden muss, sonst ist sie einschläfernd. Ein paar interessante Themen ein paar die einfach nur Stuß sind, vorallem mehr BETONUNG. Such dir auch Spiele die nicht jeder macht, z.B. Minecraft, macht jeder. Assassin's Creed, macht jeder. Nur die bekanntesten sind aber die die angeguckt werden. Individualität ist das Zauberwort. Promoten Ja, nerven NEIN. ^^ Meine Meinung. =)


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Aber bei dem Männerüberhang hier muss gelegentlich mal die 'Gender-correctess-Flagge' gehisst werden.



Haben wir hier denn überhaupt eine Gleichstellungsbeauftragte und ein Awareness Team?


----------



## Fakebook (8. Dezember 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> (Fakebook, are you a Woman?  )


Bezüglich meiner Kritik ist es eigentlich egal. Wo du aber schon fragst ... jo.
Ich bin keine 'Alice-Schwarzer', weder Boobs- noch String-Pics werden von mir mit irgendwelchen feministischen Statements bedacht.

Aber Mago ist ein Reizthema. Unreif, vergoldeter Popo, Nervensäge. Und wenn aus der Richtung dann so ein Spruch kommt, gibt es Gegenwind.

(Jeder andere wäre damit kommentarlos durchgekommen. Ich gebe zu, voreingenommen zu sein)


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Haben wir hier denn überhaupt eine Gleichstellungsbeauftragte und ein Awareness Team?



*Winkt* Hier.


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich bettel doch gar nicht um Aufrufe, aber guckt euch doch mal meine Videos an! ... Oh, Moment ... Nein, ehrlich, das Schneiden, Rendern und Hochladen ist ein ziemlich großer zeitlicher Aufwand, dann möchte ich natürlich auch, dass es wer anguckt xD

Und mir ist es egal, wer oder was abwäscht und kocht, aber ich mache es eben nicht gerne xD


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2012)

oha wenn sean die gleichstellungsbeauftragte wird dann herschen hier ja bald schlimmere umstände als bei sodom und gomorra ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> oha wenn sean die gleichstellungsbeauftragte wird dann herschen hier ja bald schlimmere umstände als bei sodom und gomorra ^^



Bwahahahahaa...


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Dezember 2012)

Wieso? Dann wird Gottes Zorn kommen und alles ist wieder gut! XD


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2012)

ich bin ja immer noch der meinung das rule 34 und rule 63 ohne sean nicht geben würde 



Selor schrieb:


> Wieso? Dann wird Gottes Zorn kommen und alles ist wieder gut! XD



solang keine primären geschlechtsmerkmale erscheinen und sekundäre geschlechtsmerkmal nicht grösser als 1 cm sind macht zam nichts ^^


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2012)

Ok, dann versteh ich dich Fakebook^^. Nervt in einer Männer gemeinschaft ziemlich. Aber Mago deswegen zu Mobben ist auch nicht unbedingt richtig. (Und ja Mago aber deine Anspielungen übertreiben oft, da hat SIE recht^^)
Wenn man(n) es mal aus spaß meint Ok. aber zu oft ist nervig. Und mit dem Unreifen hat sie leider auch recht. ^^ 
Einfach ein bisschen weiter denken und nicht nur "könnte lustig für alle sein" denken, denn irgendjemand fühlt sich angegriffen und wenn es zu oft gegen Frauen ist...dann kommt halt die reaktion. (Ja ich bin leicht Pro Frau contra Mann eingestellt, auch nüchtern xD)


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich bin ja immer noch der meinung das rule 34 und rule 63 ohne sean nicht geben würde


Das sind Gerüchte!


----------



## Wynn (9. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das sind Gerüchte!



genauso wie die gerüchte sagen das du ein incubus bist der versucht die user beim buffed forum zu verderben ?


----------



## Aun (9. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Auf die Uhr guck* Bis wann musstn das fertig haben?




montag früh 0800 müssen 7 gutachten aufm tisch vom chef liegen. ich liebe wochenendarbeit


----------



## Magogan (9. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Frauen emanzipiert werden sollen, wieso gelten dann kleinere Prügeleien unter Männern als normal, aber sobald man eine Frau schlägt, gilt man als Frauenschläger? xD ... Generell hab ich das Gefühl, dass Frauen Männer schlagen dürfen, wenn sie was Böses sagen oder getan haben, andersrum aber nicht ...

Nein, jetzt im Ernst, wir haben eine Frau als Kanzlerin, die Deutschland ruiniert regiert, was wollt ihr denn noch?


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn Frauen emanzipiert werden sollen, wieso gelten dann kleinere Prügeleien unter Männern als normal, aber sobald man eine Frau schlägt, gilt man als Frauenschläger?



Weil man genau das dann wäre? &#3232;_&#3232;
Ich hoffe dass die Frage nicht ernst gemeint war. Hinweis am Rande: Halbwegs zivilisierte Männer prügeln sich auch nicht untereinander.


----------



## Aun (9. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Halbwegs zivilisierte Männer prügeln sich auch nicht untereinander.



das halte ich für ein gerücht aus der zeit in denen wir noch in höhlen lebten


----------



## Wynn (9. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn Frauen emanzipiert werden sollen, wieso gelten dann kleinere Prügeleien unter Männern als normal, aber sobald man eine Frau schlägt, gilt man als Frauenschläger? xD ... Generell hab ich das Gefühl, dass Frauen Männer schlagen dürfen, wenn sie was Böses sagen oder getan haben, andersrum aber nicht ...



wem fällt da noch ein bestimmtes ärtzte lied zu ein ^^


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2012)

Genau soooooolche Kommentare übertreiben von dir manchmal. Nicht alle sehn es als Spaß. ^^
Versetz dich mal in die Lage einer Frau. Du siehst in nem Forum "OH FRAU, MUSS ANBAGGERN VLL NE CHANCE". Dann siehste dauernd "Mach mirn Sandwich" oder "Lol wieso bistn du im Internet, die Küche sollte kein W-Lan haben". Das z.B. nervt sehr. 
Da kann Gamerinnen oder allgemein Frauen schon nachvollziehen. Und deine YT videos sind vll nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber nicht so individuell wie ein (Mainstream) Gronkh oder Sarazar.
Einfach weniger übertreiben, mehr du selbst sein, mehr Betonung mehr LUSTIGE Spontanität in den Videos (Ich weiß das das schwer ist^^). =) Nicht böse nehmen ich kann dich leiden ist nur nett gemeinte Kritik.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Halbwegs zivilisierte Männer prügeln sich auch nicht untereinander.



/unterschreib


----------



## Wynn (9. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> /unterschreib



es sei den sie verdienen ihr geld damit als boxer !

naja bin mal vorm tv - doa läuft gleich


----------



## Magogan (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich will keine Frauen schlagen (und auch keine Männer), aber wo soll das alles hinführen? Wenn wir Gesetze brauchen oder gar eine Frauenquote, sind wir dann überhaupt schon bereit für Frauen in Führungspositionen? Und die Frage ist ja auch, ob die Frauen das überhaupt wollen.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und die Frage ist ja auch, ob die Frauen das überhaupt wollen.



Also die Frau Schwarzer ganz bestimmt. <Kichert>


----------



## Reflox (9. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hinweis am Rande: Halbwegs zivilisierte Männer prügeln sich auch nicht untereinander.



Wobei man prügeln von raufen unterscheiden muss. 

Und an Mago, halt einfach die Luft an. Ich hab mir schon lange nicht mehr solch gequirrlte Schei*** anhören müssen.


----------



## Aun (9. Dezember 2012)

bitchfight!


----------



## Magogan (9. Dezember 2012)

Aber ehrlich jetzt, Frauen hauen Männer wirklich oft, wenn diese etwas Böses und so sagen, nur andersrum gibt es das nicht ^^

Und Frauen im Job sind eben schwieriger für den Arbeitgeber als Männer, weil Frauen schwanger werden und dann nicht arbeiten können ... Und dann kümmern sie sich um das Baby und sollen danach wieder in den Job zurückkehren, als wäre nichts gewesen ...

Und Reflox, dir ist klar, dass ich auch tippen kann, wenn ich die Luft anhalte?


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2012)

Frauenquoten sind ein schwieriges Thema und meiner Meinung nach nicht die richtige Lösung. Da stimmen mir auch fast alle weiblichen Bekanntschaften zu.
Gleiche Karrierechancen müssen gegeben sein, z.B. durch genügend Kitas bzw. Betreuungsangebote, damit ein Kind einer potentiellen Karriere nicht im Weg steht. 
Ein Unternehmen das aufgrund von Geschlecht diskriminiert, spürt die Folgen früh genug. Wenn die Anfgangsbedingungen stimmen, (siehe oben) reguliert sich der Markt wie so oft selbst. 
"Geschlechterprotektionismus" ist auf längere Sicht eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Reflox (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich wurde bei einer Bewerbung nicht genommen weil ich ein Mann bin ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich wurde bei einer Bewerbung nicht genommen weil ich ein Mann bin ._.



Im Puff ist man als Mann auch nicht gern gesehen, zumindest wenn man kein zahlender Kunde ist.


----------



## Magogan (9. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich wurde bei einer Bewerbung nicht genommen weil ich ein Mann bin ._.


Als was hast du dich denn beworben?


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich wurde bei einer Bewerbung nicht genommen weil ich ein Mann bin ._.



Als Gleichstellungsbeauftragter beworben?


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2012)

Te Alc shows its magic yay


----------



## Reflox (9. Dezember 2012)

Ne Kaufmann Administration & Dienstleistung.

"Ja du hast am besten gearbeitet, aber wir nehmen 2 andere, da wir alles Frauen sind und du der einzige männliche Bewerber bist."


----------



## Fakebook (9. Dezember 2012)

Mago, viele deiner Fragen haben sich auch schon Leute gestellt, die dem Rassismus nicht abgeneigt waren (biologisch bedingte Zweitklassigkeit) ... ich will dir keinesfalls Rassismus unterstellen, lohnt aber, mal zu überdenken, was man von sich gibt.

Natürlich gibt es da einen entscheidenen Unterschied: Farbige (ist das politisch korrekt?) wollen nicht anderer Leute Untertan sein. Bei Frauen scheint mir der Gleichstellungsgedanke oft nicht so ausgeprägt sein. Sowohl ER, als auch SIE nehmen es hin, arbeiten zu gehen, anschließend sich Fußball/Autopflege/Hobbys (ER) oder eben Haushalt/Kochen/Kinder (SIE) zu widmen.

Bei einem Mann deines Alters halte ich es allerdings für lächerlich, solche Klischees zu pflegen. Jeder übernimmt die Rolle, in der er/sie sich 'richtig' fühlt. Nur VORBESTIMMT ist die Abwasch-Rolle sicher nicht.

(Gab letztens übrigens ne Sendung auf ARD "Wie schlau ist Deutschland". Ich hab gut gelacht über die männlichen und weiblichen Versager, die mit E27 und E14 nichts anfangen konnten und auch bei der Frage nach dem stromführenden Kabel versagt haben.)


----------



## Magogan (9. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ne Kaufmann Administration & Dienstleistung.
> 
> "Ja du hast am besten gearbeitet, aber wir nehmen 2 andere, da wir alles Frauen sind und du der einzige männliche Bewerber bist."


Da würde ich vor Gericht dagegen klagen, wenn die Begründung genau so lautete. In Deutschland hätte ich damit definitiv Erfolg. Grundgesetz Artikel 3 Absatz 3


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Da würde ich vor Gericht dagegen klagen, wenn die Begründung genau so lautete. In Deutschland hätte ich damit definitiv Erfolg. Grundgesetz Artikel schießmichtot oder so



Da war jemand schneller als ich.


----------



## Magogan (9. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Da war jemand schneller als ich.


Ja, aber Reflox wohnt in der Schweiz und da kenn ich mich nicht aus ^^


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> (Gab letztens übrigens ne Sendung auf ARD "Wie schlau ist Deutschland". Ich hab gut gelacht über die männlichen und weiblichen Versager, die mit E27 und E14 nichts anfangen konnten und auch bei der Frage nach dem stromführenden Kabel versagt haben.)



Die Sendung war allgemein ein Armutszeugnis sondergleichen. Ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel, wie ein halbwegs gebildeter Mensch bei diesem Test weniger als 90% richtig haben konnte. Aber gut, anderes Thema. 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Aber ehrlich jetzt, Frauen hauen Männer wirklich oft, wenn diese etwas Böses und so sagen[/font]




So what. Das ist für gewöhnlich ja als Spaß gemeint. Wenn du von Frauen ernsthaft verschlagen wirst kennst du die falschen Frauen bzw. hast ein ganz anderes Problem.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2012)

TACH IHR LAPPEN


----------



## Aun (9. Dezember 2012)

achtung gleich ommt die keule


----------



## Reflox (9. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Da würde ich vor Gericht dagegen klagen, wenn die Begründung genau so lautete. In Deutschland hätte ich damit definitiv Erfolg. Grundgesetz Artikel 3 Absatz 3



Naja egal, jetzt hab ich 5 Minuten Arbeitsweg. Hätte ich die Stelle bei der anderen Firma bekommen, müsste ich jeden Tag 30 Minuten Bus fahren


----------



## Magogan (9. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Bei einem Mann deines Alters halte ich es allerdings für lächerlich, solche Klischees zu pflegen. Jeder übernimmt die Rolle, in der er/sie sich 'richtig' fühlt. Nur VORBESTIMMT ist die Abwasch-Rolle sicher nicht.


Mach dir nichts draus, ich bin eigentlich nur zu faul zum Abwaschen und Kochen xD ... Bin froh, wenn das jemand für mich macht xD


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus, ich bin eigentlich nur zu faul zum Abwaschen und Kochen xD ... Bin froh, wenn das jemand für mich macht xD



In der Mensa essen gehen. Problem solved.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> TACH IHR LAPPEN



*Regungslos auf dem Threadthresen lieg*


----------



## Fakebook (9. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel, wie ein halbwegs gebildeter Mensch bei diesem Test weniger als 90% richtig haben konnte.



Palaver während der Rauchpause auf Arbeit bestätigte das Ergebnis.
Aber ok, Abweichungen sind vielleicht auch meiner Ungeduld geschuldet... ich warte nicht, bis jemand vorbeikommt um was anzuschrauben, zu bohren, aufzubauen. DIY.
Einzig der Herd-Anschluss ist tabu. Quasi: Kokeln: ja - Feuer legen: nein.

Insgesamt fand ich das Ergebnis (sowohl 'Durchschnitt', als auch 'Promis') erschreckend.


----------



## Magogan (9. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naja egal, jetzt hab ich 5 Minuten Arbeitsweg. Hätte ich die Stelle bei der anderen Firma bekommen, müsste ich jeden Tag 30 Minuten Bus fahren


Hast du kein eigenes Auto? :O Oder ist das Leben in der Schweiz so teuer, dass du dir sowas nicht leisten kannst?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich lese hier nur Müll, ich glaube, ihr alle braucht ne Ladung Haddaway... srsly





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xhrBDcQq2DM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Dezember 2012)

implying i'm not drunk .. 
2 Tage hintereinander was geht


----------



## Aun (9. Dezember 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> implying i'm not drunk ..
> 2 Tage hintereinander was geht



konterbier, und weiterhin: party hard!
mir ging damals erst nach 4 tagen die puste aus


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich lese hier nur Müll, ich glaube, ihr alle braucht ne Ladung Haddaway... srsly
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Insgesamt fand ich das Ergebnis (sowohl 'Durchschnitt', als auch 'Promis') erschreckend.



Dito. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne wusste das mit dem stromführenden Kabel *keiner* der Promis. 
Einige Fragen waren auch etwas seltsam (z.B. die Knigge-Geschichte mit dem Löffel beim Spaghetti-Essen), aber etwas ernüchternd war das schon.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2012)

luv everywhere





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RYctHZ9s9hQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (9. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hast du kein eigenes Auto? :O Oder ist das Leben in der Schweiz so teuer, dass du dir sowas nicht leisten kannst?



Ich kann mir halt nicht einfach mal so 3000 CHF ausm Hintern ziehen wie du


----------



## Wynn (9. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> luv everywhere



ist das ewig her ^^

da fällt mir gleich ein





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4hX8L4R9Yk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



man beachte die klobbigen ibm tastarturen und röhrenmonitore !


----------



## Olliruh (9. Dezember 2012)

luv x 3


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KJCAouS9lgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


edit: hm sind wohl alle eingeschlafen nach dem lied :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2012)

SUP GUUURLS


----------



## Wynn (9. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WYutZ9RzoEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (9. Dezember 2012)

zock grad bissl xbox <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2012)

legendary dein avatar und deine sig sind beide sehr hawt :3


----------



## Reflox (9. Dezember 2012)

bäh Xbox


----------



## Aun (9. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> bäh kalt



fixed


----------



## Olliruh (9. Dezember 2012)

Heyho


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mFNaFeIm4bU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



good night


----------



## Reflox (9. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fU1x8Ll62QE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was das wohl fürn Aufwand war


----------



## Aun (9. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

echt nicht übel. die cojónes muss man auch erstmal haben


----------



## Aun (10. Dezember 2012)

let teh flamewar begin


----------



## Reflox (10. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wieso ist meine Argumentation gescheitert? Du hast mich vielleicht einfach nicht richtig verstanden oder ich hab mich unverständlich ausgedrückt ...
> 
> Außerdem wäre es ja sogar nett gewesen, jemanden vorher darauf hinzuweisen, bevor man ihn abmahnt. Viele machen das gar nicht, sondern schicken direkt die Abmahnung los. Einige verdienen sogar ihr Geld nur damit, andere abzumahnen. So weit ist es in unserer Gesellschaft schon gekommen ...




Oder man hat ganz einfach nichts gesehen. Ich meine, keiner gibt einen F*ck ob das Impressum vorhanden oder richtig ist.


----------



## Aun (10. Dezember 2012)

och nu lasst das doch mal links liegen


----------



## Magogan (10. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Oder man hat ganz einfach nichts gesehen. Ich meine, keiner gibt einen F*ck ob das Impressum vorhanden oder richtig ist.


Meinst du? Und was ist mit den 50000 Euro Bußgeld? Ist es das wert?


----------



## Reflox (10. Dezember 2012)

Wie gesagt, solange ihn niemand anschwärzt, gibts auch kein Bussgeld. Was glaubst du wieviele Seiten es in DE gibt, die kein Impressum haben. Und keiner von denen hat 50'000 Euro Bussgeld bekommen. Es geht sicher nicht einer gezielt Websiten suchen, die kein Impressum haben. Vorallem 50'000 Euro Bussgeld. Dieser Betrag ist einfach unrealistisch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Dezember 2012)

so langsam gehts aufn sack


----------



## Fakebook (10. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich will ja auch niemanden wegen so etwas abmahnen, *vorher* rede ich einfach mit ihm bzw. schreibe ihm das halt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (10. Dezember 2012)

Grad ARGO mit Ben Affleck gesehen, so ein geiler Film, zweites Highlight nach DRIVE dieses Jahr... cooool


----------



## Aun (10. Dezember 2012)

jupp argo fand ich auch super.

und zur "diskussion"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei er mit seiner korinthenkackerei schon recht hat:
Telemedien Zum 1. März 2007 wurde das Teledienstegesetz durch das Telemediengesetz ersetzt. § 5 TMG regelt Folgendes: _„Dienste-Anbieter haben für geschäftsmäßige, in der Regel gegen Entgelt angebotene Telemedien folgende Informationen leicht erkennbar, unmittelbar erreichbar und ständig verfügbar zu halten.“_. Die erforderlichen Angaben sind sehr unterschiedlich (je nach Rechtsform oder Beruf des Anbieters). Telemedien sind im Wesentlichen „alle elektronischen Informations- und Kommunikationsdienste“. Da ein Dienst geschäftsmäßig sein kann, ohne gewerblich zu sein, können auch private, unkommerzielle Websites unter die Impressumspflicht fallen. Ab wann eine Website als geschäftsmäßig gilt, ist in der Rechtsprechung bisher umstritten; somit auch die Frage, ob privat betriebene Websites impressumspflichtig sind. Laut einem Urteil des Oberlandesgerichts in Düsseldorf muss das Impressum den vollständigen Namen des Verantwortlichen enthalten, eine Abkürzung des Vornamens verstoße gegen § 5 TMG.[sup][2][/sup] Da weder das Teledienste-Gesetz noch der Rundfunkstaatsvertrag den Begriff „Impressum“ verwendeten, sondern lediglich von _Informationspflichten_ sprechen, haben sich verschiedene Bezeichnungen für diese Pflichtangaben etabliert. Neben dem gebräuchlichsten Begriff „Impressum“ sind dies zum Beispiel: „Webimpressum“, „Anbieterkennzeichnung“ oder auch „Kontakt“.

 Für alle Nicht-Teledienste verlangte der Rundfunkstaatsvertrag ebenfalls ein Impressum (früher im Mediendienste-Staatsvertrag geregelt). Beide Gesetze fordern, dass die entsprechenden Angaben _„leicht erkennbar, unmittelbar erreichbar und ständig verfügbar“_ sein müssen.










und nu is gut mit der diskussion


----------



## Magogan (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich verstehe nicht, worauf du hinaus willst, Fakebook. Aber ist ja auch egal 

Anderes Thema. Schlagt doch mal eins vor


----------



## Konov (10. Dezember 2012)

Habt euch mal alle wieder lieb... dieses penetrante Mago-Bashen ist nicht fair ^^

Ich denke wir wissen langsam alle dass er den meisten hier aufn Sack geht, damit hat es sich


----------



## Aun (10. Dezember 2012)

bashen wir konov die bildzeitungstante 

hmmm anderes thema. thomas stark vllt?


----------



## Fakebook (10. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> und nu is gut mit der diskussion



Jupp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenden wir uns einem anderen shitstorm zu...
@Aun, die Kuchenbäckerin mit linksautonomen Cateringservice steckt fest in der Hanfseil-Schlinge. Ihr Freund wurde nun eindeutig seiner rechtsoffenen/radikalen/blood@honour-Szenezugehörigkeit überführt.

Ich mag das eigentlich nicht posten, da es das Klischee des minderbemittelten Weibchens stärkt

[@Mago, die Verständigungsschwierigkeiten zwischen dir und mir(und offenbar auch vielen anderen) sind bekannt. (Was sagste eigentlich dazu, dass man meine chickys klaut?)]


----------



## Reflox (10. Dezember 2012)

Wie geklaute Chickys? Zeig mal her


----------



## Aun (10. Dezember 2012)

episch. fakebook made my day.


----------



## Magogan (10. Dezember 2012)

@Komische geraubte Hühner: Tja, so viel zum Thema Urheberrecht ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=crgEIhI3y_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



but... we'll bang ok ?


----------



## Noxiel (10. Dezember 2012)

tldnr




Irgendjemand eine sinnvollen Vorschlag für meine zukünftige KFZ-Versicherung oder welcher Broker gute Konditionen bietet?


----------



## Ogil (10. Dezember 2012)

Keine Ahnung was da in D. so taugt - aber hier suche ich bei sowas immer bei so Preisvergleich-Websites (z.B. comparethemarket.com) wo man direkt alle Angaben machen und sich dann die Preise/Konditionen der verschiedenen Versicherer ansehen kann. Ausserdem hab ich mir gezielt noch Angebote von ausgewaehlten Versicherungen machen lassen - bin aber dann letztlich bei meinen letzten beiden Autos bei der gleichen Versicherung gelandet, welche auch bei dem Preisvergleich fuer mich/mein Auto am Guenstigsten war...


----------



## Noxiel (10. Dezember 2012)

Ja, die Vergleichsportale habe ich schon durchgearbeitet. Werfen meistens Huk24 und/oder Allsecur aus. Wobei wirklich neutral nicht getestet wird, wenn man mal schaut, wer dort in den Aufsichtsräten sitzt und Geldgeber ist. Daher setze ich bei sowas auch zu großen Teilen auf Erfahrungsberichten.


----------



## Wynn (10. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin momentan unentschlossen beim TV-Kauf ...

Ich hätte gern den Samsung UE40ES6300 ... den gibt es aber weder beim MM noch bei Saturn. Warum da? Weil die ne 0%-Finanzierung haben. Ich hau soviel Kohle nicht auf einmal raus. Alternativ gibt es da den UE40ES6710 ... der hat aber bestimmt irgend ne Macke, die ich noch nicht gesehen habe... *g*


----------



## Aun (10. Dezember 2012)

also meine ganze familie ist mit 4 autos und 2 motorrädern bei der huk. soweit nie probleme gehabt, was hilfe, zahlungen und beiträge angeht


----------



## Wynn (10. Dezember 2012)

es gab den tv bei media markt und saturn aber ist wohl ausverkauft - war das der vorgänger vom anderen modell ß


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> es gab den tv bei media markt und saturn aber ist wohl ausverkauft - war das der vorgänger vom anderen modell ß



Mir ist schon sehr bewusst, dass der ausverkauft ist - ich hab beide Märkte angeschrieben *g*
Das ist eher das Zwischenmodell. Den Vorgänger (6100) gibt es noch und den 6530 für 150&#8364; mehr aber irgendwas weniger (lol - no way) gibt es auch noch.

Ich würde nur gern wissen ob an dem 6710 irgend nen Haken ist, außer das DVBT fehlt, was ich eh nicht nutzen würde.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab' noch eine alte Röhre im Wohnzimmer stehen. Da bin ich dir also keine große Hilfe ZAMperator.


----------



## Magogan (10. Dezember 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B007H729JE

Der hier?

Und wieso Finanzierung? Ob du das Geld nun jetzt zahlst oder später, wo ist der Unterschied?


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich hab' noch eine alte Röhre im Wohnzimmer stehen. Da bin ich dir also keine große Hilfe ZAMperator.



Ist doch perfekt für  NES, SNES, Mega Drive, Master System <3 *g*


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...aw/d/B007H729JE
> 
> Der hier?



Das ist der den ich ursprünglich wollte, ja. Siehe Finanzierungskommentar.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Dezember 2012)

Und das geile ist, drei von vier erwähnten Konsolen gehören mir auch tatsächlich. Muhar!


----------



## Wynn (10. Dezember 2012)

@zam

http://test-portal.n...her-2012_108132



&#8222;Der Samsung schneidet in den Prüfungen zur Bildqualität gut ab. Das Bild beim räumlichen Fernsehen ist ebenfalls gut. Der Samsung eignet sich auch für helle Umgebungen. Das Bild ist kontrastreich. Der Blickwinkel ist jedoch eingeschränkt. Beim Blick von der Seite wird das Bild deutlich dunkler, der Kontrast bricht ein. Digitalfotos vom USB-Stick zeigt der Samsung nur befriedigend an ... Der Samsung klingt etwas besser als bei Flachfernsehern üblich: gerade noch gut." 

http://www.samsung.c...ES6710SXZG-spec


und wo du gerade wach noch bist zam kannst ja gleich türchen 11 öffnen


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2012)

Blickwinkel ist kein Problem. Wichtig ist die Bild-Qualität, keine Schlieren etc., genug HDMI-Anschlüsse.


Mit den Türchen mach ich nix, das macht die Redaktion


----------



## Magogan (11. Dezember 2012)

Hey, ich könnte auch das 11. Türchen auf meinem Adventskalender öffnen, aber derzeit bin ich noch vollgetankt 

3D-Fernseher konnten mich bisher nicht überzeugen. Abgesehen von der kleinen Bilddiagonale ist auch das Ghosting nicht zu vernachlässigen. Bei einem 3D-DLP-Projektor habe ich ein großes Bild und kein Ghosting


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2012)

http://www.die-neues...e40es6710-test/

*Bild und Ton*
Das Paneel des Samsung UE40ES6710 bietet eine Auflösung von 1920×1080 Pixeln sowohl beim Empfang von 2D-Bildern als auch von 3D-Inhalten. Zur Betrachtung dreidimensionaler Bilder ist eine Active-Shutter-Brille erforderlich, zwei Exemplare sind im Lieferumfang enthalten. Der Fernseher hat eine Bildwiederholrate von 400Hz und er besitzt das Bildverbesserungssystem 3D HyperRealEngine. Die Bildqualität ist sehr gut, sie kann jedoch mitunter als etwas plastisch empfunden werden.

 Der Flachbildfernseher hat zwei integrierte Lautsprecher mit einer Leistung von je 10 Watt. Diese können Dolby Digital Plus und DTS2.0 ausgeben. Die Tonausgabe durch Anschluss eines AV-Receivers merklich verbessert werden.


*Anschlussmöglichkeiten*

 HDMI&#8482;-Anschlüsse 3 USB-Anschlüsse 3 WLAN integriert Ja PC-Eingang (via HDMI) Ja Komponenteneingang (YPbPr) 1 Composite (FBAS) Eingang 1 Digitalausgang S / PDF (optisch) SCART 1 Antenneneingang 1 x RF-In (Sat); 1 x RF-In (Kabel) Kopfhörerausgang Klinkenanschluss (3,5 mm) DVI Audioeingang 1 Klinkenanschluss Netzwerkanschluss (LAN) Ethernet


und die redaktion jagt gerade zombies ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-1VJsaV7fPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



stimmt es eingentlich das die pc action zum januar 2013 eingestampft wird ?


gibts eingentlich ne möglichkeit an die alten videos von der pc action ranzukommen big action und die anderen fun videos von euch ?

die original cds/dvds sind leider nicht mehr lesbar nach teilweise 10 jahren


----------



## Aun (11. Dezember 2012)

lulz wtf?
da klickt man auf die verlosung und dann: die verlosung ist leider schon abgelaufen?
wtf


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2012)

datumsbug ^^

ist wohl doch nicht so gut wenn man die leute hetzt ^^


----------



## Aun (11. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> datumsbug ^^
> 
> ist wohl doch nicht so gut wenn man die leute hetzt ^^



das könnest mir in zeiten des tiefsten sozialismus´s erzählen, aber nicht heutzutage 
alles schlampen, außer mutti!


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2012)

wtf ??





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MFM_ek-H8qk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



b-movie trash ^^


----------



## Aun (11. Dezember 2012)

ok ffc ist nun auch in den geldregensumpf von hollywood abgesackt. oder sollte der clip der ultimative troll sein?


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2012)

nein das ist einer der filme die buffed verlost heute ^^

noch mehr trash ^^ aber teilweise so schlecht das schon wieder gut ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6MQgoumc_2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=45u-d0Vrz68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (11. Dezember 2012)

ok rites of passage fand ICh niht so blöde ( da war ich auch hacke dicht wie ne kompanie russen)
swerve fand ich trotz alkohol intoxikation sowas von dumm und absolut überflüssig..... da haben asylumfilme mehr anspruch ^^

mM


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2012)

der übergang erinnert mich an den hier ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1iaIZ4P9NCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (11. Dezember 2012)

teh fuq?

nene da bleib ich lieber bei den klassiern




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a8arvEzHsA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





   stevie nicks


----------



## xynlovesit (11. Dezember 2012)

War schon ein schoener Film heute , den ich ausgeliehen habe.

Hiess: Alice im Stenderland.


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2012)

aua 

also stroh tut ja nicht weh kratzt nur
blech - ist halt blechschaden 
aber beim löwen 

wieso ist sean nie da wenn ihn brauch das wär ja ein thema für ihn gewesen ^^


----------



## Aun (11. Dezember 2012)

wie warder jabbberwocky? ^^


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2012)

jabberwocky ?

das von xenolovesit hört sich doch ganz klar nach nem porno an ^^


----------



## Aun (11. Dezember 2012)

u don´t know the jabberwocky? prepare ure house and your anus!


wir werden alle iwann groß




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4p_f7Df2-oM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und danach





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTnQfdLbi0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


scheiße ich fühl mich soooo alt...(hahaha spaß beiseite) wennn ich sowas hör, und kein schwein kennt es.....

fuck ich bin ein oldiehipster


----------



## xynlovesit (11. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> jabberwocky ?
> 
> das von xenolovesit hört sich doch ganz klar nach nem porno an ^^




Quatsch, hab mir dann noch gleich den: Das Wunder von Bernd - dicker geht's nicht mehr ausgeliehen.


----------



## xynlovesit (11. Dezember 2012)

Meine Polizei hier in Collier County USA.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N12rF4bpEPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (11. Dezember 2012)

Wollte den heutigen Abend ohne Lästern verbringen, aber es fällt schwer.

Video gucken und(!) Kommentare lesen

"eine sehr berührende kampagne aus australien, die hoffentlich viele menschen zum umdenken und handeln bewegt."

Ja, wirklich bewegend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (11. Dezember 2012)

Vegane Gesellschaft .. warum habe ich allein bei dem Namen schon einen Bekehrungs-Geschmack im Mund


----------



## Fakebook (11. Dezember 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Vegane Gesellschaft .. warum habe ich allein bei dem Namen schon einen Bekehrungs-Geschmack im Mund



Keine Sorge. Das Video wird weder bekehren noch bewegen. Es zeigt nur, dass einige gewaltig was an der Klatsche haben.
Dagegen wirke ich doch mal richtig normal   

(die vegane gesellschaft deutschland, die die konsequente und nervige kleinschreibung zu ihrem markenzeichen gemacht hat, ist ohnehin nur ein agessiver spenden-sammel-verein (fordert von seinen anhängern ganze monatsgehälter), der dann bei der werbemittel-firma der frau des voreinsvorsitzenden werbeschnickschnack für die vegane gesellschaft deutschlands herstellen lässt, um weiter agressiv spenden zu sammeln, um bei der werbemittel-firma..... blubb)


----------



## Xidish (11. Dezember 2012)

Nabend

Das erste, was mir dazu einfiel ...

Ja, lasst Schweine fliegen, fliegen in  .....


Spoiler



das nächste Flugzeug


sorry 

Sicher mag Nachdenken bei der Tierhaltung angebracht sein.
Aber sich von Tiernahrung (die teilweise sogar lebensnotwendig ist (bewiesen)) ganz abzuwenden ist ebenso falsch.
Dieses Gehabe ist mir eh zu fanatisch, zumal die Poster dort bestimmt nicht immer auch so leben, wie sie es von anderen fordern.


----------



## Reflox (11. Dezember 2012)

Solche Videos bewegen mich. Sie bewegen mich zum Kühlschrank um mir eine Wurstsemmel zu machen. Ich meine, singende Schweine bringen mich nicht dazu kein Fleisch mehr zu essen


----------



## Noxiel (11. Dezember 2012)

Und hier spannt sich wieder der Bogen zum Facebook Threat Thread. 

Was mich nicht erreicht, kann mich zu keinem Facepalm bewegen. Vegane Gesellschaft hat ein bisschen was von "Volksfront von Judäa". ;P


----------



## Reflox (11. Dezember 2012)

Die Judäische Volksfront?


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34n6s-17AsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Dezember 2012)

.... oder doch die populäre Front? *g*


----------



## Reflox (11. Dezember 2012)

SPALTER!


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2012)

ob zam sich den tv gekauft hat ^^


----------



## Fakebook (11. Dezember 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und hier spannt sich wieder der Bogen zum Facebook Threat Thread.
> 
> Was mich nicht erreicht, kann mich zu keinem Facepalm bewegen.



Jetzt hab ich für dich extra den Videolink auf der VGD-Internetseite gesucht, aber (wie zu erwarten) nur Eigenwerbung gefunden.


----------



## Firun (11. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich für dich extra den Videolink auf der VGD-Internetseite gesucht, aber (wie zu erwarten) nur Eigenwerbung gefunden.


Wundert mich jetzt nicht


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mx9AOkvK4-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (12. Dezember 2012)

Was man nicht alles bei "Das Ende ist nah" findet ...



> • Das Ende ist Nah - Teil 2 - Alle Cheats, Tipps, Tricks ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



Ok ist ein Spieltitel^^


----------



## Wynn (12. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (12. Dezember 2012)

ich finde trotzdem, die stromkonzerne sollten still und heimlich am 21ten einfach mal für 10 minuten den strom abstellen, nur um zu schaun, was dann los ist


----------



## orkman (12. Dezember 2012)

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSVjIli5jDZqbC_TGBLuKbT8ZEIjN2VLnes1H_A8HSwKarWUfYRYg


----------



## Fritzche (12. Dezember 2012)

Plato0n schrieb:


> ich finde trotzdem, die stromkonzerne sollten still und heimlich am 21ten einfach mal für 10 minuten den strom abstellen, nur um zu schaun, was dann los ist



Naja...


Bei den Gamern:

SCHEI*** MAAAAAAAAANN WOLLTE RAIDEN ALTER SO EIN MÜLL PIEEEEP PIEEEP PIEEEP PIEEEP

Die die scho schlafen:

Juhu....ich brauch nicht noch einmal aufstehen und das Licht in der Küche ausmachen


Der Mann an der E Tanke:

-.-'


Weltuntergangspropheten:

ES IST SOWEIT !!!!einself

RTL:

SCHIEBTS AUF DIE KILLERSPIELE !!! Ist da nicht irgendwas mit STROM erschienen das ab 18 war ??? Nein??? Mist...


 ^^


----------



## Plato0n (12. Dezember 2012)

> RTL:
> 
> SCHIEBTS AUF DIE KILLERSPIELE !!!






 und das mit der Küche stimmt auch


----------



## Maror der Superschami (12. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> RTL:
> 
> SCHIEBTS AUF DIE KILLERSPIELE !!! Ist da nicht irgendwas mit STROM erschienen das ab 18 war ??? Nein??? Mist...
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2012)

rflx spammt schon wieder off time..... 

*dudenrausholundeuchdamitdurchsghettojag*


----------



## Reflox (12. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> rflx spammt schon wieder off time.....
> 
> *dudenrausholundeuchdamitdurchsghettojag*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dn7c6wnsZnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5hpkGShO-Ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich könnt mich beömmeln ^^


----------



## Legendary (12. Dezember 2012)

BESCHTE!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0KlQof8EU9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (12. Dezember 2012)

Sorry aber Basti passt bei nem Aggro Video nicht rein. Vielleicht ein Haftbefehl oder sonstige GÄNXTAH GÄNXTAH Rapper, aber kein Basti 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L3ySC2wBAoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2012)

und ihr wundert euch wieso leute wie fakebook und ich zur flasche greifen


----------



## Fakebook (12. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> und ihr wundert euch wieso leute wie fakebook und ich zur flasche greifen



Flasche? Bin beim Tetrapak angekommen.
Heute war es der Wasserkocher ... Glühwein.


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2012)

touché


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



shakira high as fuck postet schon wieder im gumo thread


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Dezember 2012)

no regrets, just love..


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> no regrets, just love..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eat this!


----------



## Konov (12. Dezember 2012)

wuahahaha


----------



## Reflox (12. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (12. Dezember 2012)

Na toll, jetzt schreibe ich auch noch Romane zu jeder "Let's Play"-Folge, obwohl das eh keiner liest ^^


----------



## Reflox (12. Dezember 2012)

Alter, mein erstes Spiel kostet heute noch 20 Euro. Mit Crysis 2 Grafik.

Ich würde das Gratis zum Download anbieten, das kauft sich doch niemand mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2012)

rflx high as fuck plays nintendo games ^^


----------



## Reflox (12. Dezember 2012)

Das war PC.


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2012)

plays nintendo games at his ultra modern pc, able to run skyrim at high res ^^


----------



## Wynn (12. Dezember 2012)

nix gegen nintendo !!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=liy-hy5RPYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (12. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> plays nintendo games at his ultra modern pc, able to run skyrim at high res ^^



Alter, dieses Spiel war von ner Noname firma für den PC. Das habe ich noch auf Windows 98 gezockt, da gabs noch kein Skyrim.


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2012)

ultimate rage incoming 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




windows 98? why not windows 45?


----------



## Reflox (12. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Alle keinen Geschmack hier


und escCap failed als nächster ^^


----------



## Reflox (13. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Oida du hast keine Ahnung. BBB ist technisch wohl der kranke Scheiß hier in Deutschland. KEINER rappt technisch besser als er - das ist Fakt. Die Stimme mag gewöhnungsbedürftig sein aber seine Reime zerficken alles.




Er kann technisch noch soviel draufhaben, aber mit der Stimme zieh ich mir den shit nicht rein


----------



## Legendary (13. Dezember 2012)

Dann hör dir Marteria an, dessen Stimme ist sehr geil.


----------



## EspCap (13. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> und escCap failed als nächster ^^



Pff. Den Sinn dahinter, zwei Laberthreads für unterschiedliche Tages-/Nachtzeiten zu unterhalten verstehe ich sowieso nicht.


----------



## Reflox (13. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dann hör dir Marteria an, dessen Stimme ist sehr geil.




meh





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lLP7X5M2WMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (13. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7TCAYCS3r8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Dezember 2012)

Der beste Rapper aktuell ist eh Macklemore , meiner MEINUNG nach. Alleine schon wegen den Texten, sowas habe ich lange nicht mehr gehört. Eigentlich seit Eminem.

Nix smoke weed everyday and fuckin all my 12345 biatches ... so wie manch andere.


----------



## Legendary (13. Dezember 2012)

Sagt mir gar nix, poste mal was gutes.


----------



## Reflox (13. Dezember 2012)

But... Snoop Dogg...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DNq5v0FMWis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (13. Dezember 2012)

jetzt macht mal alle den kopp zu. und spamt im yt thread



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fvDQy53eldY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EXEisRIrL3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einmal was Ernstes mit Otherside, Thrift Shop ist eigentlich nur ne Verarsche, aber geht ins Ohr


----------



## Legendary (13. Dezember 2012)

Das Otherside gefällt mir ganz gut, das andere kannte ich sogar schon von den Charts, ist auch ganz ok aber flasht mich ned so. Muss mal mehr hören.


----------



## Fakebook (13. Dezember 2012)

Jute Nacht, ich geh Bettmilben kuscheln.
Die letzten Minuten Oberhausen:Schalke klemm ich mir. War nen langer Tag.

Schlaft gut, Jungs.


----------



## Xidish (13. Dezember 2012)

nabend ...

Sorry, aber Macklemore "Musik" ist für im seltensten Fall mal Rap - 
meistens ist das doch nur ein Mischmasch aus "Breakbeat" + keine Ahnung.

Für mich ist das eher Rap ->

FSK16




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U15tCpQ3jFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 und mein absoluter Rapsong aller Zeiten 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1pgP4ZyxMaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gn8 Mädel^


----------



## Olliruh (13. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UJQ794po6wM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u0Dg55FPSmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


<3


----------



## Wynn (13. Dezember 2012)

<3


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwxbJxxZs10


----------



## Magogan (14. Dezember 2012)

Nichts los hier heute? 

So, jetzt nutze ich schon Google Chrome auf dem iPhone, weil der Apple-Browser Safari nicht richtig funktioniert ... Stürzt dauernd ab ... 

Na toll, jetzt stürzt auch Google Chrome ab ...


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2012)

probiers mit firefox 

und thema nichts los

die jugend ist 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=deaJbDw6hJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



während die älteren leute das





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5bq2LKxx88s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



steigert für den mindestlohn ^^


----------



## Konov (14. Dezember 2012)

Seit einer Woche freu ich mich darauf meine neue Flamme wieder zu besuchen und dann sagt sie ab, weil sie wieder lernen muss... ok Klausuren sind halt wichtig, aber es ist so mega scheiße wenn man sich solange drauf gefreut hat.


KOTZEN HOCH 10


----------



## Fritzche (14. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Seit einer Woche freu ich mich darauf meine neue Flamme wieder zu besuchen und dann sagt sie ab, weil sie wieder lernen muss... ok Klausuren sind halt wichtig, aber es ist so mega scheiße wenn man sich solange drauf gefreut hat.
> 
> 
> KOTZEN HOCH 10



Heute eigentlich mit Kumpels in die Spätvorstellung von Der Hobbit...in 3D...abgesagt weil einer sich nicht meldet -.-'

Kotzen HOCH 10 x 2 ^^


Und ich glaub ich daddel ne Runde WoT...oder GW2...oder WoW....Oo


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Dezember 2012)

Moinmoin.


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2012)

sean lebt !


----------



## Fritzche (14. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Moinmoin.



naja nen bissel is ja noch ne ?


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> sean lebt !



klaro.


----------



## EspCap (14. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Heute eigentlich mit Kumpels in die Spätvorstellung von Der Hobbit...in 3D...abgesagt weil einer sich nicht meldet -.-'



Ist eh nicht *so* gut. War am Mittwoch in der Premiere und es hat mich jetzt weniger aus den Socken gehauen. 
3 Stunden 3D in der 4. Reihe geht halt auch ganz schön an die Substanz...


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> klaro.



warst genau ab den tag nicht mehr im forum als das hier passierte

http://www.fr-online.de/panorama/-porno-koenig--thylmann-festgenommen-youporn-chef--haft-wegen-steuerhinterziehung,1472782,21095828.html


----------



## Fritzche (14. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist eh nicht *so* gut. War am Mittwoch in der Premiere und es hat mich jetzt weniger aus den Socken gehauen.
> 3 Stunden 3D in der 4. Reihe geht halt auch ganz schön an die Substanz...



Naja soll ja auch nicht soooo viel in 3D gemacht worden sein 

Aber mal guckn wie es ist ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> warst genau ab den tag nicht mehr im forum als das hier passierte
> 
> http://www.fr-online...erhinterziehung,1472782,21095828.html



Youporn ist scheiße.


----------



## EspCap (14. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Naja soll ja auch nicht soooo viel in 3D gemacht worden sein
> 
> Aber mal guckn wie es ist ^^



Das 3D an sich war schon gut. Aber ich hatte danach bis Donnerstagmittag Kopfschmerzen davon. Verdammte Shutterbrillen.


----------



## Fritzche (14. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das 3D an sich war schon gut. Aber ich hatte danach bis Donnerstagmittag Kopfschmerzen davon. Verdammte Shutterbrillen.



Kann doch der Film nix für 


Ich werd erstmal ne Runde AC3 weiterdaddeln :/ Muss diese Seeschlacht noch schaffen ^^


----------



## Reflox (15. Dezember 2012)

Die sind so sinnlos wie der ganze Rest der Nebenmissionen ._.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Dezember 2012)

So, grad ein wenig betrunken The Hobbit in 3D gesehen und muss sagen, WIESO NOCH EIN JAHR WARTEN ?!?!?!?!


----------



## Reflox (15. Dezember 2012)

3 Gründe:

1. Geld
2. ähm... Geld
3.... noch mehr Geld


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht wegen dem Geld ?


----------



## Fritzche (15. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die sind so sinnlos wie der ganze Rest der Nebenmissionen ._.




Geschmackssache ;D


Ehrlich....alles scheint irgendwie nur noch die schlechten Dinge sehen zu wollen :/

Die Nebenmissionen sind wirklich toll gemachte kleine Nebengeschichten ^^ Besonders in Davenport  Da scher ich mich nen Dreck drum ob die mir was bringen oder nicht ^^ Das einzige was nervt finde ich ist das die Seeschlachten für 1776 immernoch 1778 machbar sind :/ Das reißt irgendwie am Lauf der Geschichte die man ja miterlebt schon seit Teil 2 ( Teil 1 nicht das spielt alles 1191 obwohl soweit ich weiß einige der Opfer erst später starben oder verschwanden)

Und einige Historische Fehler sind leider auch drin ^^ Zum Beispiel rannten mir noch vor beginn des Krieges im Grenzland schonmal Kontinentaltruppen über den Weg ^^ Dann haben die Soldaten immer Bajonett aufgepflanzt...das wurde aber meist erst für den Nahkampf aufgepflantzt Oo Mir als Geschichtsnerd fällt sowas halt auf xD

Aber trotzdem ist AC3 eine Klasse Fortsetzung...ich hoffe ja noch auf Addons mit Connor 


Sollte eigentlich nicht so ein Text werden -.-'


----------



## Reflox (15. Dezember 2012)

Meh, ich fand AC3 jetzt nicht so pricklend. Wenn man es zockt, ist es recht gut, aber es geht einem ziemlich schnell auf den Keks. Vorallem wenn man eine Verfolgungsjagd erst nach dem 30. Versuch schafft, nachdem man durch einen Bug die ganze Zeit aufgehalten wurde. Auch zieht sich die Geschichte am Anfang lange hin und dann rattert sie nurnoch durch. Man hat eigentlich gar keine Verbindung zu den Personen. Es ist einfach immer Connor und der alte Typ da. Die anderen Personen sind einfach mal vorgekommen. Damit hat es sich. Fand ich bei Revelations und Brotherhood besser, da man da öfters noch einen Bezug zu den Personen hatte.

Ich erinnerebmich nur an den Kindheitsfreund von Connor. Sollte ja voll dramatisch rüberkommen, da man ihn töten muss usw., aber ist einfach hingeklatscht. Da fand ichs trauriger, als in Brotherhood Onkel Mario starb, oder dass man Yusuf in Revelations einfach tot auffindet. Vorallem merkt man auch, dass die Geschichte gekürzt ist. Man verkauft sie lieber nochmals Part für Part als DLC für je 15 Euro.


----------



## Fritzche (15. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Meh, ich fand AC3 jetzt nicht so pricklend. Wenn man es zockt, ist es recht gut, aber es geht einem ziemlich schnell auf den Keks. Vorallem wenn man eine Verfolgungsjagd erst nach dem 30. Versuch schafft, nachdem man durch einen Bug die ganze Zeit aufgehalten wurde. Auch zieht sich die Geschichte am Anfang lange hin und dann rattert sie nurnoch durch. Man hat eigentlich gar keine Verbindung zu den Personen. Es ist einfach immer Connor und der alte Typ da. Die anderen Personen sind einfach mal vorgekommen. Damit hat es sich. Fand ich bei Revelations und Brotherhood besser, da man da öfters noch einen Bezug zu den Personen hatte.
> 
> Ich erinnerebmich nur an den Kindheitsfreund von Connor. Sollte ja voll dramatisch rüberkommen, da man ihn töten muss usw., aber ist einfach hingeklatscht. Da fand ichs trauriger, als in Brotherhood Onkel Mario starb, oder dass man Yusuf in Revelations einfach tot auffindet. Vorallem merkt man auch, dass die Geschichte gekürzt ist. Man verkauft sie lieber nochmals Part für Part als DLC für je 15 Euro.



Naja in Sachen Bugs muss ich dir zustimmen....da ist der Dritte Teil wirklich am schlimmsten...

Liegt aber meiner Meinung nach auch daran das die Engine Komplett überarbeitet ist usw.

Zur Story...das die zu schnell abgebrannt wird finde ich nicht...nur werden für mich zu wenige Wichtige Leute der Revolution gezeigt oder haben einen Part in der Geschichte bestes Beispiel:


In Valley Forge hat Friedrich von Steuben die Kontinentalarmee neu aufgestellt sogar ein Regelwerk usw. erstellt und den Drill nach Preußischer Art verschärft und er kommt net vor....Marquis de Lafayette rennt da rum aber außer ihm und Washington keine wichtige Person ???? kein Steuben ??? Hamilton ???? Oo

Trotzdem klasse Spiel....das Wirtschaftssystem hat mich irgendwie voll gefesselt ^^ Hat zwar auch einige Macken aber trotzdem weiß auch net


----------



## Aun (15. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist eh nicht *so* gut. War am Mittwoch in der Premiere und es hat mich jetzt weniger aus den Socken gehauen.
> 3 Stunden 3D in der 4. Reihe geht halt auch ganz schön an die Substanz...



hab den film heute geschaut. also was er aus einem buch rausholen wil im gegensatz zu den anderen   . ich fands genial! 

ach und ac3 is scheiße. ich geh wieder hitman spielen ^^


----------



## Fritzche (15. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hab den film heute geschaut. also was er aus einem buch rausholen wil im gegensatz zu den anderen   . ich fands genial!
> 
> ach und ac3 is scheiße. ich geh wieder hitman spielen ^^




ich find Hitman scheiße


----------



## Aun (15. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> ich find Hitman scheiße



geschmackssache eben. ac 3 fand ich zb scheiße. h4 an sich auch 


btt ich hab einen zu sitzen. unterhaltet mich ^^

katrin. need more comics ^^


----------



## Xidish (15. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> War am Mittwoch in der Premiere und es hat mich jetzt weniger aus den Socken gehauen.


1. In welchem Land warst Du denn zur Premiere den Film anschauen etwa in der Premiere in Neuseeland? 
2. Habe ihn zwar bisher nicht gesehen - denke aber - es wird auch hier Geschmackssache sein.


----------



## Fakebook (15. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> btt ich hab einen zu sitzen. unterhaltet mich ^^
> 
> katrin. need more comics ^^



Hab noch keinen sitzen und starre auf´s leere Zeichenbrett.
Nachrichten geben nichts her... Amok-Comic verbietet sich irgendwie, Lokalnachrichten grad alle etwas altbacken (Veranstaltungshinweis: Prof. Dr. Ursula Thiemer-Sachse (Altamerikanistin) will aufklären, dass die Welt eben doch nicht am 21.12. untergeht. Wäre ja alles nur Geldmacherei. Mir dünkt, wenn eine Professorin sich einen solch absurden Vortrag bezahlen lässt, wäre das auch irgendwie Geldmacherei // Und irgendeine Nadine schreibt übers allmorgendliche Eiskratzen, wofür sie folgende Geräuschworte bemüht: "iff! schruuug, iff!"

Im TV Dieter Nuhr *gähn* - also heute nix mit Comics ;-)


----------



## Aun (15. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> heute nix mit Comics ;-)



fb. jeder kann gefunden werden  . ach nee ^^^dämliches fb. und so isses eben doch nicht ^^


----------



## Fritzche (15. Dezember 2012)

Jemand ne Idee was das Problem sein könnte ???


Mein Bruder hat Firefox und das hängt sich alle paar Minuten auf wenn 3 Tabs offen sind Oo Meine Persönliche Meinung über Firefox lass ich mal außen vor  


Ist nur echt nervig weil ich hier im forum bin dann läuft nebenbei noch SF game und noch ein browser game und dann jedesmal Task Manager alles zu wieder auf... GRRRR


-.-


Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Aun (15. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee was das Problem sein könnte ???
> 
> 
> Mein Bruder hat Firefox und das hängt sich alle paar Minuten auf wenn 3 Tabs offen sind Oo Meine Persönliche Meinung über Firefox lass ich mal außen vor
> ...



virus. sowsa passiert beim ff sont nie, oder gerade dann....


----------



## Fritzche (15. Dezember 2012)

hmmm....

Weil mein Bruder mir das nicht glaubt -.- Der hat ja selten mehr als einen Tab offen...weil er eben nur EVE Spielt ^^ Und dann nur selten mal ins Inet guckt...ich zogg aber mit nebenbei meistens noch paar Browsergames offen oder guck mir videos an in gefechtspausen...


Zur Info: Bin am PC von mein Bro weil meiner Im Internat steht -,- und ich grade krank geschrieben bin wegen Rückratprellung :S Und der pennt leider schon sonst könnt ichs ihm zeigen ^^


Meinst echt nen Virus ??? Weil Virenschutz is aktiv usw.


----------



## Aun (15. Dezember 2012)

aktiver vs hat überhauptnichts mehr zu sagen. leg den mal lahm (n ergo inet) und lass mal ne rescue usbb drüberlauen ^^

solchebrowserfehler kenn ick nur über virus oder gsystem


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Meinst echt nen Virus ??? Weil Virenschutz is aktiv usw.





Ich habe gerade ein starkes bedürfnis mich selbst zu schlagen wegen so einer bescheuerten Aussage. Wahrscheinlich ist es noch Avira Antivir, das ist wie ein Puff am Tag der offenen Tür.

"Hey, haben die wirklich Republikflucht begangen? Ich mein, da stand ja ne Mauer undso."


----------



## Fritzche (15. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade ein starkes bedürfnis mich selbst zu schlagen wegen so einer bescheuerten Aussage. Wahrscheinlich ist es noch Avira Antivir, das ist wie ein Puff am Tag der offenen Tür.
> 
> "Hey, haben die wirklich Republikflucht begangen? Ich mein, da stand ja ne Mauer undso."





Nö Kaspersky 

Und ich trenn da nix  Soll schön mein Bruder machen ^^ Der meint da is alles okay...


Und was ist bitte an der Aussage bescheuert ??? Nicht jedes Drecksproblem muss gleich nen Virus sein -.-' Komm husch ins Bett scheinst heut nimmer gut drauf zu sein..


Manche Leute ey...


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Und was ist bitte an der Aussage bescheuert ??? Nicht jedes Drecksproblem muss gleich nen Virus sein -.-' Komm husch ins Bett scheinst heut nimmer gut drauf zu sein..



Da kennt mich wer nicht xD


----------



## Fritzche (15. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Da kennt mich wer nicht xD




Nö nicht wirklich 


Aber ich werde wohl jetz auch mal ins Bett starten


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Nö nicht wirklich
> 
> 
> Aber ich werde wohl jetz auch mal ins Bett starten



Ab in die Falle mein kleiner, geh spielen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PXtqRYWHNWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



xD


----------



## Reflox (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo? :<


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Dezember 2012)

Ja? Gott hört dich, mein Kind. Und nun zieh' die Hose aus.


----------



## Magogan (15. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Beitrag ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar, da er Inhalt enthalten könnte, für den die Regierung die erforderlichen Rechte nicht eingeräumt hat. Das tut uns leid.

Und für alle Länder, in denen es Meinungsfreiheit gibt: Hallo zusammen! Guckt gerade noch jemand Schlag den Raab?


----------



## Wynn (15. Dezember 2012)

mago warum ist dein channel grün ?

@sean





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GDiBKBk_UXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Dezember 2012)

Hach ja, die Katholische Kirche. Wirklich ein Klasse verein von Hetzern, Lügnern und Idioten  Und die sind so Kinderlieb.


----------



## Magogan (15. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> mago warum ist dein channel grün ?


Weil ich Rosa scheiße finde xD


----------



## Reflox (15. Dezember 2012)

Mago, nimm mal nen tollen Background für deinen Channel


----------



## Wynn (15. Dezember 2012)

nimm nackte frauen damit dürftest du ganz viele clicks produzieren !

und für unsere lindsey fans hier auf dem board





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dXmMQJMFL_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (15. Dezember 2012)

http://wallbase.cc/toplist

Hier hat es ganz tolle Bilder die man als YT Background nehmen kann


----------



## EspCap (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich kenne die sogar erst seit dem Video  Gesehen und 10 Minuten danach das Album gekauft.


----------



## Wynn (15. Dezember 2012)

er muss sich aber erst regestrieren bei der website damit der nsfw sachen sehen kann ^^

@esp cap leider sind auf ihren album nur lieder mit techno und dubstep teils drauf 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQiNVk_u0po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BSLPH9d-jsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TCL94-MsxYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_oNpmSAvpGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



fehlen


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich mag nur wenige Sachen von Lindey Stirling. Alles so lala.
Musikalisch bin ich zurzeit woanders unterwegs:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xl-y--1G8Xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2012)

Grad vom Konzert wieder gekommen, wie nach'n Sex .________. 

Und bei euch so?


----------



## Magogan (16. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Grad vom Konzert wieder *gekommen*, wie nach'n Sex .________.
> 
> Und bei euch so?


xD


----------



## Ogil (16. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Grad vom Konzert wieder gekommen, wie nach'n Sex .________.


Wenn Du nach dem Sex Tinnitus hast: Respekt!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2012)

Selber Schuld, wenn man sein Ohr immer schön an die Boxen hält. Ich war jetzt schon auf über 30 Konzerten, und außer ein bisschen Brummen danach geht das alles wieder nach einem Tag wech.

Ist aber wohl bei jedem anders  Ansonsten Ohrstöpsel.


----------



## EspCap (16. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> @esp cap leider sind auf ihren album nur lieder mit techno und dubstep teils drauf
> 
> fehlen



Das hier leider auch: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ar7brs0qOG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich kenn das Original nicht mal, aber die Version mag ich jedenfalls


----------



## xynlovesit (16. Dezember 2012)

so lustig:b





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GMgDMHcHFZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (16. Dezember 2012)

sup?


----------



## Fritzche (16. Dezember 2012)

Nabend 


Mein Bro hat heut WarZ angefangen und habs auch mal angetestet 


Spiel macht derbe Fun nur bin ich grad hinterrücks erschossen worden und muss wohl entweder ne Stunde warten oder ins Bett gehen 

Dabei würd ich so gern weitermachen aber muss morgen früh raus....


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2012)

Mir wurde ein Ollischicken versprochen! >.>


----------



## Wynn (16. Dezember 2012)

nabend





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gj9Wr9IIfts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (16. Dezember 2012)

Abend!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2012)

LAST XMAS I GAV U MY HAAAAART


----------



## Wynn (16. Dezember 2012)

kann übrigens noch 

http://www.youtube.com/user/malufenix

vorschlagen - kein autotune !!!


----------



## Tilbie (16. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> LAST XMAS I GAV U MY HAAAAART



Shakira what r u doing? Shakira STAHP


----------



## Reflox (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab meinen Musik Folder wieder. yay <3


----------



## Wynn (16. Dezember 2012)

wo war sie den ?

[vimeo]15959908[/vimeo]




Tilbie schrieb:


> Shakira what r u doing? Shakira STAHP







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x4Tc_Pnkxk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2012)

[vimeo] 54526179 [/vimeo]

<3


----------



## Wynn (16. Dezember 2012)

die psy wham version ist eine vergewaltung des originals genauso wie pitbull den dirty dancing klassiker geschändet hat



go home youtube you are drunk

Für dich empfohlen, weil du dir folgendes Video Mein Videoverlauf hast: Dirty Dancing (Oh Baby)

Evangelikale auf antischwuler Mission

Ich mein wtf youtube - nur weil man dirty dancing musik gern hört ist man nicht gleich schwul - Fu yotube


----------



## Reflox (16. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [vimeo] 54526179 [/vimeo]
> 
> <3






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2012)

Die Wham Version an sich ist schon ne Vergewaltigung...

wie ihr alle keinen Geschmack habt im Gegensatz zu mir... TZETZETZE...


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2012)

Bei dem Video Thumbnail dachte ich mir einfach nur: Brazzers


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2012)

Also kommt Schnee ausm Piephahn? THAT CHANGES EVRYTHUUNG


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Also kommt Schnee ausm Piephahn? THAT CHANGES EVRYTHUUNG



Aus meinem. Also überall wo Schnee liegt badet ihr in meinem Liebestropfen xD


----------



## Reflox (16. Dezember 2012)

Gangnam style war am Anfang geil. Aber jetzt ist es overused. Ich krieg schon Ohrenkrebs davon.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4waVhT1euQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (16. Dezember 2012)

teh fuck is wrong with you people?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> teh fuck is wrong with you people?



It's called life.


----------



## Aun (16. Dezember 2012)

pffff das leben fickt mich eh jeden tag


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> pffff das leben fickt mich eh jeden tag



In den Arsch, ohne Gleitcreme und du genießt es ;D


----------



## Aun (16. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> In den Arsch, ohne Gleitcreme und du genießt es ;D



nein mit 100er sandpapierkondom


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nein mit 100er sandpapierkondom



Bitte. Wenn dann nimm 60er.
Oder das :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber ich würde bei Aun lieber das empfehlen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2012)

Dat Kopfkino... D:

Naja ich hau mich mal aufs Ohr, bis Donnerstag noch in die Schule und dann FERIEN.


----------



## Aun (16. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wXN5Nf64Z5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oldie but goldie


----------



## Wynn (16. Dezember 2012)

wenn wir schon bei oldies sind 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IS7xWSU7A_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U7AEOp6E0BM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mein Bambusstock, Mein Bambusstock *summ*


----------



## Wynn (16. Dezember 2012)

jo damals waren die songs noch cool ^^

aber war halt eine andere generation von filmen 

wo gerade gamer auf pro7 läuft die geniale szene mit dem dexter darsteller ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XXXqmw6iJCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2012)

*BAMBUSSTOCK

*So, das musste mal gessagt werden. >.>* 
*


----------



## Wynn (16. Dezember 2012)

*klaut sean seinen bambusstock*


----------



## Olliruh (17. Dezember 2012)

nacht kinners


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> *klaut sean seinen bambusstock*



*Wrynn mit einem Schwert ausweid*
MEIN BAMBUSSTOCK!


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2012)

*den bambusstock in oliruhs hose steck*


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> *den bambusstock in oliruhs hose steck*



*Auf Olli stürz und ganz schlimme Sachen mit dem Bambusstock anstell*


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Auf Olli stürz und ganz schlimme Sachen mit dem Bambusstock anstell*





seanbuddha schrieb:


> In den Arsch, ohne Gleitcreme und du genießt es ;D


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2012)

Was ist blond und stört beim Zelten?


Spoiler



Anders Breivik


----------



## Aun (17. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was ist blond und stört beim Zelten?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



ich bin ja sonst kein kostverächter, derben, ultraschwarzen humors.

aber als ich das bild dazu vor 2 tagen gesehen habe musste ich kotzen


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2012)

Müsst ihr nicht irgendwie schlafen oder so?


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich muss doch erst in 5 Stunden aufstehen. Vorallem habe ich eh nur Schule, da ists sowieso besser wenn ich brainafk bin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich muss doch erst in 5 Stunden aufstehen. Vorallem habe ich eh nur Schule, da ists sowieso besser wenn ich brainafk bin



Ich muss in 3 Stunden aufstehen und Arbeiten. Kann aber nicht pennen


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cgg7E0KCGS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



vieleicht hilft das sean


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2012)

Alter, als was arbeitest du eigentlich? 5 uhr aufstehen  Bist du Bäcker oder so?^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2012)

Ne, ich arbeite in ner Krüppelwerkstatt aber die Busfahrt ist so scheißen lang. Also mach mein FSJ da.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qHM6_A9Dt1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (17. Dezember 2012)

aha als krüppel inner krüppelwerkstatt. das erklärt jetzt deine komplette buffe historie ^^
ich hab 3 wochen urlaub nänänänänänänä


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2012)

Ouh Krüppelwerkstatt. Ich könnte da nie arbeiten. Würde mich vermutlich erschiessen. Gott, bei uns hat es eine gleich hinter der Gärtnerei. Als Kindergärtler immer an denen vorbeigehen müssen. Irgendein sabbernder, schlurfender Krüppel kam immer daher ganz nah ans Geischt "NÖÖÖÜÄÄÄÄÄH WÄÄÄÄÄÄDÖÖÖÖÖN NÜÜÜÜÜÜÜH". Kindheitstrauma ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ouh Krüppelwerkstatt. Ich könnte da nie arbeiten. Würde mich vermutlich erschiessen. Gott, bei uns hat es eine gleich hinter der Gärtnerei. Als Kindergärtler immer an denen vorbeigehen müssen. Irgendein sabbernder, schlurfender Krüppel kam immer daher ganz nah ans Geischt "NÖÖÖÜÄÄÄÄÄH WÄÄÄÄÄÄDÖÖÖÖÖN NÜÜÜÜÜÜÜH". Kindheitstrauma ._.



Lol, wie kann man intolerant gegenüber Menschen mit Behinderungen sein? Versteh ich nicht.
ITT:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P61Hnq9dgq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (17. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Lol, wie kann man intolerant gegenüber Menschen mit Behinderungen sein? Versteh ich nicht.
> ITT:



ist es verwerflich, das ich bei dem videoausschnitt wieder einmal einen lachanfalbekommen habe? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ist es verwerflich, das ich bei dem videoausschnitt wieder einmal einen lachanfalbekommen habe? ^^



Nö, lol. Ich lach ja selbst über Behinderte zusammen mit anderen FSJlern bei der Arbeit. nur ich darf das weil ich mit Behinderten arbeite


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2012)

Wie gesagt, wenn man Jahre lang mit denen zutun hat ist es nicht immer einfach. For fucks sake, ich musste zusehen wie einer von denen in den Garten geschissen hat. Der andere stand immer vorm Haus und hat einfach draufgestarrt. Dann war noch der, der ins Schwimmbad gekotzt hat. Der, der mir ins Gesicht gerotzt hat. Der andere, der einen immer beleidigt hat und der, der sich den Hausmüll ins Gesicht geschmiert hat. Nichts zu vergessen, die die mit Steinen geworfen haben. Oder einfach im Garten stehen und früher mit unseren Sachen gespielt haben. Viel Freude hatte ich auch an dem, der meine Katze getreten hat. Und nicht zu vergessen, und somit die Krönung des ganzen: Der, der in der Einfahrt stand uns sich einen gerubbelt hat.


----------



## Aun (17. Dezember 2012)

naja dann ist ja gut @ sean. hab selber grad 90... ( linkes ohr fast taub) 

oh year ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn man Jahre lang mit denen zutun hat ist es nicht immer einfach. For fucks sake, ich musste zusehen wie einer von denen in den Garten geschissen hat. Der andere stand immer vorm Haus und hat einfach draufgestarrt. Dann war noch der, der ins Schwimmbad gekotzt hat. Der, der mir ins Gesicht gerotzt hat. Der andere, der einen immer beleidigt hat und der, der sich den Hausmüll ins Gesicht geschmiert hat. Nichts zu vergessen, die die mit Steinen geworfen haben. Oder einfach im Garten stehen und früher mit unseren Sachen gespielt haben. Viel Freude hatte ich auch an dem, der meine Katze getreten hat. Und nicht zu vergessen, und somit die Krönung des ganzen: Der, der in der Einfahrt stand uns sich einen gerubbelt hat.


----------



## Aun (17. Dezember 2012)

ein grund mehr die guten leute aus dem alpenland rauszuholen und ne riesenmauer drum herum zu ziehen ^^
die banker lassen wir mal drinne


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2012)

Stell dir vor du bist 8, und das ist son sabbernder Typ der dir in den Garten kackt. Ich wollte 2 Wochen lang nicht mehr raus.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Stell dir vor du bist 8, und das ist son sabbernder Typ der dir in den Garten kackt. Ich wollte 2 Wochen lang nicht mehr raus.



*Lach*



Flöxcheeen! *knuddel*


----------



## Aun (17. Dezember 2012)

echt alter stuhl:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZhaHLoK3CF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



aber zieht bei madame immer ! einfach genial


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. Dezember 2012)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Danke für die Info.Ist nen fast Youngtimer 15 Jahre ist er.[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Aber kann nicht verstehen warum Ersatzteile, so kräftig ins Geld gehen.[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Sind die aus gold.Ne Dichtung für mein Cabrio zwischen A Säule und Stoffdach [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]kostet 480,32 &#8364;. [/font]


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2012)

also farcry 3 ist kein spiel für vegatarierer ^^

was in farcry die malaria tabletten waren ist in farcry 3 die jagt nach häuten ^^


----------



## Aun (17. Dezember 2012)

kommt drauf an. ob die ersatzteile noch von den zulieferern produziert werden, oder es sich nur noch um restbestände handelt. kommt ua auch auf marke und modell an.

sehs ja an meiner s51. die teile sind eben scheissen teuer


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2012)

Lohnt sich The Secret World? Ist ja jetzt ohne Abo.


----------



## Aun (17. Dezember 2012)

mein fall ist es nicht. aber schaus dir doch ruhig an und bild dir ne meinung


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Lohnt sich The Secret World? Ist ja jetzt ohne Abo.



also die story ist cool manche zonen/missionen kannst nicht abends spielen weil zu gruslig
das kampfsystem ist anders und gewöhnungsbedürftig aber dafür gibts ja inzwischen die startdecks 

nur habe gehört es soll kein richtiges endgame beinhalten und war selbst nur mit der ersten welt fertig geworden und hatte noch 2 welten bis story durch die es bis jetzt gibt 

bis 1.6 ist es ja kostenlos wenn du es kaufst und aktivierst ab da zahlste halt bis zu 5 euro für die story dlcs


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Dezember 2012)

> also farcry 3 ist kein spiel für vegatarierer ^^



Wieso? Man muss die Tiere doch nicht essen = )


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> also die story ist cool manche zonen/missionen kannst nicht abends spielen weil zu gruslig
> das kampfsystem ist anders und gewöhnungsbedürftig aber dafür gibts ja inzwischen die startdecks
> 
> nur habe gehört es soll kein richtiges endgame beinhalten und war selbst nur mit der ersten welt fertig geworden und hatte noch 2 welten bis story durch die es bis jetzt gibt
> ...



Ich spiele um 3 Uhr nachts Amnesia und Slender. Mich schockt nichts mehr 

Endgame ist mir schnuppe, habe ich auch bei WoW nie richtig gezockt.

5 Euro für die Story? Meh.

Ach f*ck it, ich kaufs mir


----------



## fallas (17. Dezember 2012)

> also die story ist cool manche zonen/missionen kannst nicht abends spielen weil zu gruslig
> das kampfsystem ist anders und gewöhnungsbedürftig aber dafür gibts ja inzwischen die startdecks
> 
> nur habe gehört es soll kein richtiges endgame beinhalten und war selbst nur mit der ersten welt fertig geworden und hatte noch 2 welten bis story durch die es bis jetzt gibt
> ...





gibs im Moment ne Möglichkeit zu testen? Trialpässe etc? Oder muss man kaufen um zu kucken?^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Dezember 2012)

REFLOX PLAY WOW WIT ME


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2012)

naja sowas wie die grossen patches mit story und instanzen sollen halt um die 5 euro kosten - sie wollen halt den weg wie skyrim und borderlands via dlc gehen für nicht abo kunden 

hier mal eine von den grusligen nebenquest





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PeSruIVHZAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sind übrigens alle wiederholbar bis auf die fraktions und story quest ^^


und hier sieht noch ein bsp von der ingame grafik der intros 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tDtPfctr6JY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




trial gibts nicht mehr aber zum bsp bei amazon.com gibts schon für 11,49 das spiel wenn man ne kreditkarte hat ansonsten verkaufen satun und mediamärkte es für um die 19,99



wo es jetzt buy to play ist lohnt es sicht halt - allein die storys 


gronkh macht derzeit ein lets play zu the secret world 

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLuIMugRhz2hvbFo6FbX3xQs05-ryAR0Wy


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. Dezember 2012)

Nur ob ich das verkrafte( das auto weggeben um den Schrotti abzugeben). Wen die Dichtung durch ist, Auto hat dann nen kommenden Wasserschaden im innen raum.Wer kauft dann mein auto ist top zustand (Ausser Dichtung)
Neue Winterreifen sonst noch alles neu was neu musste. Nur diese Drecks Dichtung die mit einbau knapp 640-690€ mit einbau kostet -.-


----------



## Ogil (17. Dezember 2012)

Bei so etwas "ungewoehnlicheren" Autos gibt es doch meist spezielle Foren/Communities die sich bissl besser auskennen und Dir eventuell raten koennen wo Du das Teil guenstiger her bekommst oder eventuell gebraucht oder sogar selbst fixen kannst. Kenn ich zumindest so von den letzten Autos die ich hatte und da gibt es zum Teil richtige Haendler die Teile verkaufen, die man sonst garnicht mehr bekommt...


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> REFLOX PLAY WOW WIT ME



GUNNAH INSTULL IT TUMURRUW

Naja, ich seh mal nach was es bei uns im Laden kostet. Sons hol ichs mir halt auf Steam. Aber ich hab nach ein paar Gameplays und den Trailern echt Bock auf das Game


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2012)

vieleicht kommst am donnerstag in den weihnachtssale


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2012)

Awh lawd, ich muss echt nachsehen wieviel Kohle ich noch habe. Wenn der Weihnachtssale kommt hagelt es nur wieder an Spielen die ich vermutlich nie zocken werde :/


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> REFLOX PLAY WOW WIT ME



shikari bei gelegenheit spielen wir zu dritt erstmal farcry 3 die koop kampangne


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. Dezember 2012)

Habe in mehreren Foren Geschaut, die meisten Sagen nur das gibt es  nur original bei Peugeot was das eigentliche Problem ist.
Bloß reist die Dichtung nicht die nächsten 5 Monate,dann wird ein Mazda Axela Folgen.


----------



## win3ermute (17. Dezember 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.Ist nen fast Youngtimer 15 Jahre ist er.Aber kann nicht verstehen warum Ersatzteile, so kräftig ins Geld gehen. Sind die aus gold.Ne Dichtung für mein Cabrio zwischen A Säule und Stoffdach kostet 480,32 €.



Es kommt immer auf Hersteller, Art, Verbreitung etc. an. Cabrios sind in der Regel seltener gebaut; ergo besteht keine große Nachfrage bzw. Großproduktion der Ersatzteile. Wenn ein Auto dann noch älter ist, geht's teilweise an die Restbestände.
Hier hilft so gut wie immer Ogils Tipp - für viele Autos gibt es Interessengruppen; manche Menschen kaufen Altbestände günstig auf und geben die ebenso günstig an die Community weiter. Manche Teile sind allerdings so extrem selten, daß sie einfach teuer bleiben, solange sich kein kleiner Hersteller findet, der sowas nachfertigt für einen angemessenen Preis.

Ich z. B. habe noch einen Beutel mit Halteklemmen für Zierleisten meines Rekord C Coupes (Bj. 1970). Es gab Zeiten, da hat man für 10 beschissene Originalklemmen über 150,- Euro (!) bezahlt! Original-Zierleisten in NOS sind so gut wie kaum bezahlbar - da wird für eine Kotflügel-Ecke mal eben 250,- Euro aufgerufen. Selbst die recht schlechten Nachbauten sind sauteuer...


----------



## Aun (17. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

autschn


----------



## Magogan (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mir vorgenommen, am Samstag vor Weihnachten im Lotto zu gewinnen. Bisher hab ich das nicht gemacht, weil ich zu bescheiden war - die Zahlen wusste ich natürlich, aber was soll ich mit mehreren Millionen Euro anfangen?


----------



## orkman (18. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vorgenommen, am Samstag vor Weihnachten im Lotto zu gewinnen. Bisher hab ich das nicht gemacht, weil ich zu bescheiden war - die Zahlen wusste ich natürlich, aber was soll ich mit mehreren Millionen Euro anfangen?



nett von dir nicht zu gewinnen obwohl dus kannst ... aber wieso haste jetzt ploetzlich vor damit anzufangen... ausserdem ist am freitag schluss ... dann gibs kein lotto mehr


----------



## Magogan (18. Dezember 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> nett von dir nicht zu gewinnen obwohl dus kannst ... aber wieso haste jetzt ploetzlich vor damit anzufangen... ausserdem ist am freitag schluss ... dann gibs kein lotto mehr


Es ist Weihnachten ^^


----------



## Aun (18. Dezember 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> ausserdem ist am freitag schluss







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eAaP03Qs6cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




es kommt die catapolypse. "and longcat cleanse the earth with fire and lazor beams" so steht es im großen buch geschrieben


----------



## Fritzche (18. Dezember 2012)

Muss Morgen früh raus...und kann nicht schlafen weil ich dank meiner Pillen dich noch nehmen muss scho heut nachmittag geschlummert hab.....FUUUU


----------



## Aun (18. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Muss Morgen früh raus...und kann nicht schlafen weil ich dank meiner Pillen dich noch nehmen muss scho heut nachmittag geschlummert hab.....FUUUU



und was lehrt uns das? drugs are bad, and you should feel bad!


----------



## orkman (18. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Es ist Weihnachten ^^



beschenkt man da nicht die andern und nicht sich selbst ?^^ oder willste nur gewinnen und dann das geld and die familie und die nachbarn verteilen ? xD


----------



## Fakebook (18. Dezember 2012)

Historische Zitate: "Isch bin aine Wiener" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(grad zwei Stunden gepennt und geistig nicht auf der Höhe)


----------



## Fritzche (18. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> und was lehrt uns das? drugs are bad, and you should feel bad!



Sind vom Arzt verschrieben 


Hab ich wenigstens ne Ausrede wenn ich morgen Total Stoned auf arbeit bin


----------



## Aun (18. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Historische Zitate: "Isch bin aine Wiener"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



alles senkrecht? *bierreich*


----------



## orkman (18. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Historische Zitate: "Isch bin aine Wiener"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dat is doch von herrn bifi oder ? die wurscht is doch nen wink 

"we don't do it coz it iz isy but coz they arrrrr hart!" (mit absicht so geschrieben)


----------



## Fakebook (18. Dezember 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> dat is doch von herrn bifi oder ?



Korrekt! John F. Bifi beim Besuch eines Imbissstandes.


----------



## Aun (18. Dezember 2012)

hmmmm bifi... hmmm jetzt ne bifi roll.


----------



## Fritzche (18. Dezember 2012)

Alter -.-


Jetz hab ich Hunger und meine Bifis sind seit 2 Stunden alle....


Gleich Morgen muss ich mir wieder Bifi Roll besorgen


----------



## Fakebook (18. Dezember 2012)

Zur Ablenkung von der Bifi...

Historische Zitate II: "I have a creme"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. Dezember 2012)

ist der nicht von martin luther creme?


----------



## Fakebook (18. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ist der nicht von martin luther creme?



Nicht so zaghaft. Auch du liegst richtig!

(so langsam werde ich wach. Ist natürlich ne doofe Uhrzeit dafür. Und sobald der Nebel im Hirn abzieht, werden auch die geistigen Absonderungen lahmer ... 'niemand hat die absicht, einen bauern zu hauen'   )

Ich geh nochmal für zwei Stunden ins Bett.
Denn wenn man nichts zu sagen hat: Einfach mal die Kresse halten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. Dezember 2012)

was hastn du für nen tagesrhytmus? oO
*1literheißenglühweinnachreich*


----------



## Aun (18. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Kresse halten



jawoll mein schnittlauch! zu befehl!


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z1rYmzQ8C9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Juten Abend.


----------



## EspCap (18. Dezember 2012)

Nabend. Will jemand mein Physikseminar-Blatt machen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2012)

ITS CHRISTMAS EVRYBUDY




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gHGkxuhIT6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (18. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oymDCTVwrhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (18. Dezember 2012)

lol wat?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Dezember 2012)

Summ, summ >.>


----------



## Konov (18. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Kresse halten
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WAHAHAHA


----------



## Reflox (18. Dezember 2012)

Warum ist morgen nicht Samstag


----------



## Aun (18. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Warum ist morgen nicht Samstag



deshalb,weil darum!


----------



## Wynn (18. Dezember 2012)

weil vor samstag Friday kommt wo das neue album kommt wo rebbecca black bekannt durch friday und nicole westbrook bekannt durch thanksgiving einen gemeinsamen song rausbringen


aber die welt kann noch nicht untergehen weil erstmal true blood staffel 6 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G32-KeVpJEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und game of thrones staffel 3 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vsmUpYIA99o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2013 kommen


----------



## Fakebook (18. Dezember 2012)

Flashback.
Auf ARD grad ne Sendung zum 60.sten Geburtstag der ARD. Top 3 der Nachrichtensprecher... Top 3 der wichtigsten Meldungen. Auf Platz 2: 11.09.
Steh im Geiste wieder im Wohnzimmer meiner Großeltern. Fette Party angesagt, Opa wird 70. Alle stehen vor dem TV und glotzen ungläubig auf die Twin Towers. Oma kommt reingefegt und macht ne Ansage: "So, jetzt aber erstmal Kaffee und Kuchen!"

Nunja, widmen wir uns den Top 3 der Pannen.


----------



## Aun (18. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Nunja, widmen wir uns den Top 3 der Pannen.


Goldener Vollpfosten


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Flashback.
> Auf ARD grad ne Sendung zum 60.sten Geburtstag der ARD. Top 3 der Nachrichtensprecher... Top 3 der wichtigsten Meldungen. Auf Platz 2: 11.09.
> Steh im Geiste wieder im Wohnzimmer meiner Großeltern. Fette Party angesagt, Opa wird 70. Alle stehen vor dem TV und glotzen ungläubig auf die Twin Towers. Oma kommt reingefegt und macht ne Ansage: "So, jetzt aber erstmal Kaffee und Kuchen!"
> 
> Nunja, widmen wir uns den Top 3 der Pannen.



Ich hasse diese Gesellschaft
In der ich aufgewachsen bin
Und wenn jemand hier etwas kaputt macht
Dann finde ich das nicht schlimm
Dreitausend tote Menschen
Wie oft ist denn das schon passiert
Irgendwo am Arsch der Welt
Das hat Euch auch nicht interessiert

Der 11. September war für mich
Ein wunderschöner Tag
Ich weiss noch genau dass die Sonne schien
Und die Vögel sangen im Park

Wem immer Ihr für alles die Schuld gebt
Ich habe keine Angst vor ihm
Ich fürchte mich nicht vor Osama Bin Laden
Oder Saddam Hussein
Ich habe Angst vor dem Security Service
Der am Bahnhof die Leute schikaniert
Und die grösste Gefahr geht aus von der Polizei
Die mich fast täglich kontrolliert

Der 11. September war für mich
Ein wunderschöner Tag
Ich weiss noch genau dass die Sonne schien
Und die Vögel sangen im Park

20 Uhr ARD Propagandaschau
Und ich glaube Euch kein Wort
Was redet Ihr da von Menschenrechtsverletzung
Terrorismus Völkermord
Eure Bomben bringen ständig
Tausenden den Tod
Und dass Ihr damit den Menschen helfen wollt
Das glaubt nur ein Idiot

Der 11. September war für mich
Ein wunderschöner Tag
Ich weiss noch genau dass die Sonne schien
Und die Vögel sangen im Park

Damit Ihr das jetzt hier nicht falsch versteht
Ich bin kein Islamist
Ich bin auch nicht irgendwie extrem
Und schon gar kein Terrorist
Denn ich glaube nicht an Gott
Ich habe keine Religion
Ich brauche auch kein Vaterland
Kein Staat keine Nation

Der 11. September war für mich
Ein wunderschöner Tag
Ich weiss noch genau dass die Sonne schien
Und die Vögel sangen im Park


----------



## Fakebook (18. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Der 11. September war für mich...



... vor allem eben skurril.
Tagesgeschehen/Omas Spruch/Opas Geburtstag wurde unfreiwillig zu Nebensache und irgendwie krönend in Sachen Skurrilität:
Blick aus dem Panorama-Fenster...
Ich: "Da kommen Mom und Dad"
Onkel: "Ah. Ohh die haben aber ein großes Geschenk dabei"
Ich: "Ein Laubsauger."
Onkel: "Waaaaas??? Ein Staubsauger???"


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2012)

^ mmd 
naja war schon ein übler tag. hatten damals, freistunde als die ersten news kamen. und naja die stunde darauf war fürn arsch, wir haben nachrichten geschaut


----------



## Magogan (19. Dezember 2012)

Alle versaut bei Apple ... Ich schreibe "gegoogelt" mit dem iPhone und als Korrektur wird vorgeschlagen: "gevögelt" ...

Das gibt dem folgenden Satz eine ganz andere Bedeutung: Und ich habe lange rumprobiert und gegoogelt ... xD


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2012)

mago du sau..... lass deine bettgeschichten zu hause


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2012)

sup?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2012)

YO


----------



## H2OTest (19. Dezember 2012)

heute der yolocaust... erst bei kfc snacken gewesen und zum abendbrot gabs noch subway


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> YO



HO


----------



## Reflox (19. Dezember 2012)

Will wer was tolles spielen?

Ihr wacht in einem Auto auf und erinnert euch an nichts. Ihr müsst den nächsten Flughafen finden.

http://www.mapcrunch.com/

> stealth ankreuzen
> Go

Ich bin 127 km von Riga entfernt ._.


----------



## xChakuzzax (19. Dezember 2012)

NUR DER BVB! Unser ganzes Leben, unser ganzer Stolz!


----------



## Fritzche (19. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Will wer was tolles spielen?
> 
> Ihr wacht in einem Auto auf und erinnert euch an nichts. Ihr müsst den nächsten Flughafen finden.
> 
> ...



Hahaha...ich dachte grad das ist bei mir in der Gegend...der Weg sieht einem bei uns sehr ähnlich...

Will eigentlich GW2 weiterspielen und alle lenken mich ab


----------



## Reflox (19. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt lurkst du schon seit dem September hier rum und dein erster Post ist über Fussball.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Fritzsche

Dachte auch sei in der Schweiz. Bis ich dann das Ortschild Pekleva gesehen habe


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jetzt lurkst du schon seit dem September hier rum und dein erster Post ist über Fussball.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2012)

xChakuzzax schrieb:


> NUR DER BVB! Unser ganzes Leben, unser ganzer Stolz!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geh kacken

siehste ? das hat genau so viel relevanz.


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2012)

DYNAMOOOOOO 11elf


----------



## Fritzche (19. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jetzt lurkst du schon seit dem September hier rum und dein erster Post ist über Fussball.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Joa ich bin in irgendeinem Kaff bei Leipzig....sieht aber eher aus wie irgendwo nahe Tschernobyl xD


----------



## Legendary (19. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt schock ich wieder alle:

SCHEIß FUßBALL! :>


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2012)

lol wie komm ich nach bielefeld.... ich dachte bielefeld sei ein ammenmärchen? oO


----------



## Fritzche (19. Dezember 2012)

hahaha hab einfach mal Time Square eingegeben und steh nu quasi vor nem UPS Wagen xD Find ich lustig weil ich grade dran gedacht habe das Morgen bestimmt auf Arbeit wieder der UPS wagen kommt :'D

@ Legendary mich schonmal nicht...hab selber Freunde die das bescheuert finden


----------



## Legendary (19. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> @ Legendary mich schonmal nicht...hab selber Freunde die das bescheuert finden



Dich vielleicht nicht aber hier gibts genug Nubs die voll auf Fußball ausflippen. Die fühlen sich ja gleich aufn Schlips getreten. 


Mein bester Kumpel ist absolut gestörter Bayernfan, immer wenn ich bei ihm daheim bin sag ich ihm das ich seine Trikots und Fanschals anzünde, dann flippt er immer total aus.


----------



## Fritzche (19. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dich vielleicht nicht aber hier gibts genug Nubs die voll auf Fußball ausflippen. Die fühlen sich ja gleich aufn Schlips getreten.
> 
> 
> Mein bester Kumpel ist absolut gestörter Bayernfan, immer wenn ich bei ihm daheim bin sag ich ihm das ich seine Trikots und Fanschals anzünde, dann flippt er immer total aus.






Joa die Baiern kannste auch anzünden 

Ich mag nur BVB aber bin trotzdem kein so ein Nerd der Gleich losspringt wenn einer was gegen Fussball sagt ^^


----------



## Legendary (19. Dezember 2012)

Naja ich wohn in Bayern, von dem her. 

Trotzdem mag ich den Verein ned, alles arrogante reiche Schnösel die meinen was sie sind.


----------



## Fritzche (19. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Naja ich wohn in Bayern, von dem her.
> 
> Trotzdem mag ich den Verein ned, alles arrogante reiche Schnösel die meinen was sie sind.



Sign

So jetzt geh ich aber wieder GW2 -.- Komm nicht zum Spielen hier ;D


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja aufregen tut mich sowas nicht. ich guck es eben nur


----------



## H2OTest (19. Dezember 2012)

Alles unter 1000 posts is eh frischfleisch


----------



## Konov (19. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Alles unter 1000 posts is eh frischfleisch



word


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2012)

kannst so auch nicht sagen ^^


----------



## H2OTest (19. Dezember 2012)

hab übrings meine go pro wieder


----------



## Legendary (19. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Alles unter 1000 posts is eh frischfleisch



Wie deine Mudda?


----------



## Reflox (19. Dezember 2012)

Flöxchen Style:

Ich habe heute nen Sixer Noname Dosencola gekauft. Jetzt wollte ich eine trinken und merke, dass es Mineralwasser in Dosen ist ._.


----------



## H2OTest (19. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wie deine Mudda?



die tot ist?


----------



## Ogil (19. Dezember 2012)

Die Noname Cola hat nur nicht so viel Zucker. Und Farbe. Und Geschmack. Sonst fast wie "echte" Cola! Schwoer!


----------



## Reflox (19. Dezember 2012)

Es steht Soda Water drauf ._.

Aber auf der Verpackung stand nur Freeway. Und das ist bei uns (k.A. wie es in DE ist) die Lidl Billigmarke.


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2012)

flox weent full retard


----------



## Fritzche (19. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Flöxchen Style:
> 
> Ich habe heute nen Sixer Noname Dosencola gekauft. Jetzt wollte ich eine trinken und merke, dass es Mineralwasser in Dosen ist ._.



Hieß die Wirklich NoName oder war das jetzt wörtlich für Dose wo nix draufsteht ? ^^


----------



## Reflox (19. Dezember 2012)

Freeway heisst diese Billigmarke. Und ich kenn nur die Cola von denen, ich wusste doch nicht, dass die noch anderes produzieren


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2012)

dat gesöff ist doch eklig


----------



## Reflox (19. Dezember 2012)

Aber billig.


----------



## Fritzche (19. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Freeway heisst diese Billigmarke. Und ich kenn nur die Cola von denen, ich wusste doch nicht, dass die noch anderes produzieren



Hab ich ja noch nie von Gehört 


Übrigens find ichs lustig...

Bei uns im Kaufland unter dem Monster Energy steht Billy Boy als Energidrink  Schmeckt bestimmt nach....


Alter xD Die Gummis davon sind scho schrott...


----------



## Legendary (19. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> die tot ist?



Ohje, das tut mir leid.


----------



## Manowar (19. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Alles unter 1000 posts is eh frischfleisch



FU ?

Legendary, hab Sex mit mir!

edit..wtf?! Ich hab hier 2,6k Beiträge? Was geht hier ab..


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> edit..wtf?! Ich hab hier 2,6k Beiträge? Was geht hier ab..



zauberei. verbrennt ihn!


----------



## H2OTest (19. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ohje, das tut mir leid.



cool wie schnell du den schwanz einziehst  - wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können

eidt : achja war n scherz


----------



## Legendary (19. Dezember 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> FU ?
> 
> Legendary, hab Sex mit mir!


Klar, was spricht dagegen.





Aun schrieb:


> zauberei. verbrennt ihn!


Wie machen wirs? Klassisch mit Benzin übergießen oder pissen wir ihm ins Auge?





H2OTest schrieb:


> cool wie schnell du den schwanz einziehst  - wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können


Na logisch, bei sowas seh ich keinen Spaß mehr.
EDIT: FFUUUUU!


----------



## H2OTest (19. Dezember 2012)

du hättest es ja nicht wissen können


----------



## Manowar (19. Dezember 2012)

Er zieht wirklich schnell den Schwanz ein.
Hab nie was gemerkt


----------



## Reflox (19. Dezember 2012)

Der ist etwa so geil wie "Ey, Frag mal A ob sein Vater gut Klavier spielen kann" "blabla" "DU PENNER! MEIN VATER HAT KEINE FINGER MEHR!"


----------



## H2OTest (19. Dezember 2012)

Naja manche Leute haben halt n komischen Humor


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wie machen wirs? Klassisch mit Benzin übergießen oder pissen wir ihm ins Auge?



warum nicht beides?


----------



## xChakuzzax (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich dachte, wenn man schon hier postet, muss man auch was zu sagen haben, also:

5:1 im DFB-Pokal Achtelfinale! HEJA BVB!


----------



## Legendary (19. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Naja manche Leute haben halt n komischen Humor



Merke: Ab sofort bashe ich deine Mutter so oft wie es nur geht.


@Aun: k aber ich will ins Auge pissen.


----------



## Fritzche (19. Dezember 2012)

Naja ich werd erstmal wieder GW2 spielen gehen...und dort irgendwem ins Auge Pissen und ihn verbrennen ( Elementarmagier ftw )

Bis die Tage


----------



## Reflox (19. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Naja manche Leute haben halt n komischen Humor



Ist mir egal, um diesen Gesichtsausdruck nochmals sehen zu können würde ich alles tun


----------



## H2OTest (19. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Merke: Ab sofort bashe ich deine Mutter so oft wie es nur geht.



aber sie ist wirklich tod ... okay lassen wir das


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2012)

attentionwhore


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Brace yourself - Steam Winter Sale inc


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2012)

lalalalala ich kann dich nicht hören


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

wenn du wüsstest



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

oehm ab wann geht denn der wintersale .. bei mir wird nix angezeigt ... und eigentlich is es ja bald soweit 
tante edith hat das datum per google gefunden: December 20 to January 4. ... nur wird bei mir auf steam dennoch nix angezeigt obwohl es ja schon der 20 tigste ist


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

noch so ein suchti mit zu viel geld, das er eigentlich nicht hat ^^


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> noch so ein suchti mit zu viel geld, das er eigentlich nicht hat ^^



doch doch , das geld is da ... nur die zeit net die spiele zu zocken  ich hab neben mir nen schrank voll mit spielen fuer pc und xbox ... ungefaehr 50 spiele der letzten 2-3 jahre und noch x andere auf steam ... und durch die arbeit hab ich nie die zeit sie zu spielen ....jetzt farcry 3 gekauft und kanns fruehestens vllt mal ende januar spielen wegen examen \o/
assassins creed3 hab ich am erscheinungsdatum gekauft und erst letzte woche zuende gespielt weil ich einmal 5 stunden am stueck gespielt habe obwohl ich da eher haette lernen sollen ... aber das spiel musste ich endlich mal durch haben ... net dass ich da noch gespoilert werde

ich bete halt dass einmal die zeit kommt wo ich mehr zeit haben werde ... ansonsten werden sie wohl die spiele mit mir begraben muessen xD

freu mich schon: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

armes kind. examensarbeiten sind echt die schlimmsten.
meine bachelorarbeit liegt schon in der lade  darfs eben nur noch nicht beantragen usw ^^


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> armes kind. examensarbeiten sind echt die schlimmsten.
> meine bachelorarbeit liegt schon in der lade  darfs eben nur noch nicht beantragen usw ^^



ahja ihr habt ne abschlussarbeit in deutschland am ende des bachelors ? 
ich bin im letzten jahr bachelor ... in der medizin gibs dafuer aber kein diplom aber anscheinend kann man mit bach. aus medizin auch chimie, bio etc prof sein ... ka , hab mich nie richtig drueber informiert ... ansonsten bleiben einem dann nur noch die 4 weiteren jahre im master + noch 2-15 jahre fuer ne spezi ... im master arbeitet man dann schon 1-2 tage die woche im krankenhaus ... heisst naechstes jahr (wenn ichs packe) werd ich auf die menschheit losgelassen ... ohwe ohwe


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

teh fuck. in welchem land arbeitest du? das bolbogna abkommen war eigtl eindeutig


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> teh fuck. in welchem land arbeitest du? das bolbogna abkommen war eigtl eindeutig



belgien ... ich hab mal das bologna dings durchgelesen ... die einzige version die ich gefunden hab war 6 seiten gross wovon nur 1-2 interessant waren , rest war blabla wieso sie es tun und die unterschriften ...
die bei uns ruecken sich ein bissl die regeln zurecht wie sie es wollen ... deshalb hab ich schon dran gedacht meinen master in deutschland zu machen ... aber hier hab ich als auslaender uneingeschraenkte wahl fuer die spezi obwohl ich keine machen will ... aber vllt aender ich ja noch meine meinung 
weil in einem jahrgang zu viele schueler sind wird ploetzlich nen muendliches examen doppelt gezaehlt , und in den andern jahren nicht etc etc... nur damit sie schueler rausschmeissen koennen ... bei uns ist es so ... wenn du 1 examen net schaffst musste dein GANZES jahr neu machen ... nix mit semester und so
von daher ... beste konditionen dir dein leben zur hoelle zu machen


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> weil in einem jahrgang zu viele schueler sind wird ploetzlich nen muendliches examen doppelt gezaehlt , und in den andern jahren nicht etc etc... nur damit sie schueler rausschmeissen koennen ... bei uns ist es so ... wenn du 1 examen net schaffst musste dein GANZES jahr neu machen ... nix mit semester und so
> von daher ... beste konditionen dir dein leben zur hoelle zu machen



lmao. sowas gibts noch...... omg


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> lmao. sowas gibts noch...... omg



ja , jedoch ist es nicht wirklich so lustig ...

geil war dass einmal einer unserer anatomie professoren ( wir haben 3 ) (und der hier is nephrologe (nieren)) mich waehrend einer muendlichen pruefung was ueber die nerven der schweissdruesen in der haut gefragt hat ... die jury besteht aus 3 professoren ... der zustaendige prof fuer die haut ( der eigentlich pneumologe (lungen) ist ) spielte auf seinem handy. ich beantworte also dem anatomie prof die frage und er sagt mir dass ich falsch liege ... und ich frag so aus reflex : " sind sie sicher ? " da hebt der haut prof seinen kopf vom handy und fragt so in die runde was die frage war ... ich sage ihm die frage und meine antwort ... er schaut den anatomie prof an und sagt ihm dass ich recht habe ... da der anatomie prof aber bei meinem examen der chef der jury war hat er nachher einfach auf meinem blatt dahingeschrieben ich haette auf keine ihrer fragen geantwortet und bekam 9/20 - durchgefallen ... das ganze hab ich erst spaeter erfahren als ich alle meine examenspunkte bekam und die 9 gesehen hab ... hab dann die sekretaerin drum gebeten mein blatt zu sehen und hab dann gesehen dass er notiert hat dass ich auf nix geantwortet habe ... die 9/20 hab ich bekommen weil mein medizinischer fall ohne probleme auf dem blatt erklaert war ... (10 punkte fuer den medizinischen fall und 10 punkte fuer zusaetzliche fragen)
spaeter wollt ich die jury sehen und wissen wieso sie sowas notiert haben , aber keiner wollte sich daran erinnern ... hum hum .... hab noch ein paar solcher geschichten auf lager ... jaja unsere uni macht spass


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

gegen sowas würde ich aber sofort gerichtlich gegenwirken.solch inkompetenz gibts leider überalll... was denkst wie ich mein abi bekommen habe..... ein mal mitm stasian gedroht, ziehen die die schwänze ein. grad an unis und fh´s. da herrscht mind doppelte datensicherung


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> gegen sowas würde ich aber sofort gerichtlich gegenwirken.solch inkompetenz gibts leider überalll... was denkst wie ich mein abi bekommen habe..... ein mal mitm stasian gedroht, ziehen die die schwänze ein. grad an unis und fh´s. da herrscht mind doppelte datensicherung



ja und was soll ich dann sagen ? ich hab net den geringsten beweis dass ich die fragen beantwortet habe und dass ich die schlechte note nur bekommen hab weil der prof sauer war dass ein schueler teile des kurses besser kennt als er ... die muendlichen examen danach , hab ich mir zur sicherheit ein tonband in die tasche getan ... im nachhinein ist man immer schlauer ... ausserdem ... denen dann mit gericht usw drohen ... dann haste dann noch viele weitere jahre spass da an der uni .. dann machen sie dir aber echt das leben zur hoelle ... dann kannste sicher sein dass du im muendlichen examen noch krassere fragen gestellt bekommst ... die sind jetzt schon oft an den haaren herbeigezogen , sodass man nur antworten kann wenn man jedes wort aus jedem buch kennt und dabei noch gut ueberlegt ... 

im grunde machen sie das ganze nur weil es bei uns im ersten jahr auch nen numerus clausus gab ... nur die 120 besten kommen weiter ... nicht wie in deutschland wo nur die besten angenommen werden ... da hat dann jmd geklagt dass er ja alles bestanden hat nur halt keiner der besten 120 war ... verweigerung von wissen etc etc... vor gericht hat er gesiegt ... numerus clausus wurde aufgehoben und ploetzlich kamen anstatt 120 leute ploetzlich 350 durch ... und jetzt versuchen sie die 350 immer mehr runter zuschrauben auf 120 ... und das ganze nur weil sie nur 120 nummern haben .... am ende des studiums kriegste ne nummer die dafuer ist dass deine patienten nachher von der krankenkasse ihr geld zurueck bekommen ... ohne nummer kommt also kein patient zu dir .... im 3ten jahr sind wir nun von den 350 am anfang nur noch 200-230 .... also muessen nochn paar fliegen


----------



## Legendary (20. Dezember 2012)

Brace yourself for incoming armageddon!


----------



## Fritzche (20. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Brace yourself for incoming armageddon!



Keine Lust


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

hehe^^


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

gniark gniark gniark ... ich dacht schon es waere schon soweit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

wieso haben alle den ie in ihrer taskleiste?


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wieso haben alle den ie in ihrer taskleiste?



weil der automatisch drinne war und ich ihn nie entfernt habe ... wenn ich im wallpaper/desktop thread gugg , habt ihr auch 0 icons drauf ... meiner ist voll und ist das reinste chaos


----------



## Magogan (20. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wieso haben alle den ie in ihrer taskleiste?


Also ich nicht.


----------



## Fakebook (20. Dezember 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> ich dacht schon es waere schon soweit



Verschoben ... ich halte die Pommes warm. Kein Bock auf Weltuntergang.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> NIx mehr los hier ^^




aus dem gumo


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

ok ^^


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

hordekiller hat soeben einen neuen thread gefunden. er ist super effektiv ^^


----------



## Fakebook (20. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hordekiller hat soeben einen neuen thread gefunden. er ist super effektiv ^^



Orkman ist aber auch nicht ganz untätig.
Wo sind die Stamm-Spammer?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

Tja ja hehe ^^ na dann

Die braten schon 

1:30 noch Whoop Whoop Whoop ^^


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

aun jedesmal wenn ich das zitat von olli in deiner sign lese muss ich schmunzeln und hab doch ein bissl angst - bilder die nicht aus dem kopf gehen


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

der satz ist aber auch zu episch. das konnt ich mir nicht nehmen lassen ^^

hmmm standardspammer. alle schon im bett, sandman ist schon vorbei


----------



## Legendary (20. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Orkman ist aber auch nicht ganz untätig.
> Wo sind die Stamm-Spammer?



Sorry zock grad Lollipop Chainsaw.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Juliet ist einfach nur ne geile Sau.


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hmmm standardspammer. alle schon im bett, sandman ist schon vorbei



WAAAAASSSS! und den meteor einschlag um mitternacht verpassen ? oder die landung der aliens die uns alle für experimente mitnehmen ? oder die zombie apokalypse ?

das verbringt man net im bett sondern schoen brav vorm pc mit twitter fenster offen um auch im details ueber den weltuntergang informiert zu sein


----------



## Fakebook (20. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> alle schon im bett


So lange keine '1' vorne auf der Uhr steht, ist keine Bettzeit... wobei es klug wäre, mal gegen Mitternacht das Bett aufzusuchen. 8 1/2 Stunden Arbeit kann man zwar auch im Halbschlaf absolvieren, aber wenn dann öfter ne '2' oder '3' auf der Uhr steht, wirds kritisch.

Naja, morgen letzter Tag, dann Zwangsurlaub. Mein Arbeitgeber schließt die Pforten zwischen den Feiertagen. Freu mich drauf.


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> WAAAAASSSS! und den meteor einschlag um mitternacht verpassen ? oder die landung der aliens die uns alle für experimente mitnehmen ? oder die zombie apokalypse ?
> 
> das verbringt man net im bett sondern schoen brav vorm pc mit twitter fenster offen um auch im details ueber den weltuntergang informiert zu sein



last fap on earth ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

Das ist unser @Aun ^^
@Legendary ah lolipop Schon durch aber kostüme fehlen noch ^^


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> last fap on earth ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



darueber musst ich grad lachen : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (20. Dezember 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> mit twitter fenster offen



Fixed. So muss das. Hab alpine Hüttenlatschen an den Füßen. Geschlossenen Fenster sind mir ein Greuel.
Aber findet der fragliche Untergang nicht erst in der Nacht vom 21. auf den 22. (theoretisch) statt?

@Aun, die Frage (siehe FB-Eintrag) beschäftigt mich tatsächlich. Also so theoretisch. Die teils gläubigen Weltuntergangsverschwörer müssen doch ne Antwort drauf haben, ob Himmel und Hölle mit versinkt.
Fall 1: versinkt beides mit - pure Verarsche. Popo aufgerissen, im Himmel gelandet und nu doch die Apokalypse.
Fall 2: versinkt nicht - erbgeschleicht, Großmutter erschlagen und nu lachend auf uns Erdlinge schauen?


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Dezember 2012)

Gerade den Film "Hitlerjunge Salomon" geguckt. 
Notbad.jpg


----------



## Reflox (20. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Abend  So, noch 1h 20min und dann kommen die Aliens.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wieso haben die Schweizer das Geld? Weil sie teilweise Schweizer Staatsbürger ans Reich verkauft haben, weil sie jüdisch waren. Also auf das Gold von soetwas wäre ich nicht stolz.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

wtf wer guck son driss ,war bestimmt auf n 24 ^^


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

gleich gehts wieder los 

@ fakebook. fall 1 

und meine aktuelle tracklist sieht so aus:
europe-the final countdown 20.12.
rem-it´s the end of the world 21.12.
pearl jam-alive 22.12


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U7-60tyLQhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. Dezember 2012)

Wir haben keine Juden verkauft. Wir haben sogar einige davon aufgenommen. Aber wir konnten nicht alle aufnehmen, 1. wären wir dann zur Zielscheibe von Hitler geworden 2. Waren wir voll. Wir hatten keine Einrichtungen für Flüchtlinge, wir wussten nicht wo man diese Leute unterbringen sollte. Wir klatschten sie in leere Manufakturen und Fabriken, die nicht mal dicht waren.

2tens, das Gold gehörte Hitler selber. Wir habens einfach behalten, da es dem Reich gehört hatte, welches ja nicht mehr da war. Wir haben auch noch das Geld von Mubarak und Gaddhafi.


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> 2tens, das Gold gehörte Hitler selber. Wir habens einfach behalten, da es dem Reich gehört hatte, welches ja nicht mehr da war. Wir haben auch noch das Geld von Mubarak und Gaddhafi.



hmm wieso erinnert mich das an den witz : " kommen sie nach polen , ihr auto ist schon hier!" ... a la : "kommen sie in die schwiiiitzzzzz , wir haben ihr gold!"


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

^^


----------



## Fakebook (20. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> und meine aktuelle tracklist sieht so aus:
> europe-the final countdown 20.12.
> rem-it´s the end of the world 21.12.
> pearl jam-alive 22.12



Boah, Song 1 ist nen echt harter Brocken ... Kotzbrocken.
Der Rest passt. Aber hab eh grad meinen eigenen Soundtrack (hör ich grad zu 20sten Mal?)
Käme es ganz hart, würde ich aber noch 65daysofstatic in die Playlist packen. Der Drummer kommt direkt aus der Hölle.



Spoiler



Zumindest ab der Hälfte des Videos




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TxRFogEShHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. Dezember 2012)

Selber schuld, wenn sie all ihr Gold und Geld hier deponieren


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

provizier uns nicht. wir deutschen sind ein friedlebendes volk. aber ab und an müssen wir mal wo einmarschieren. wenns ums geld geht, schweiz ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

jupp ^^ wer schläft verliert ^^


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> provizier uns nicht.



OK



Aun schrieb:


> wir deutschen sind ein friedlebendes volk.



JAAAA , klaaaaaaar 



Aun schrieb:


> aber ab und an müssen wir mal wo einmarschieren. wenns ums geld geht, schweiz ^^



wenns nur wegen dem geld waere ... das tun die ammis auch ...


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2012)

hier übrigens noch 2 gründe für den weltuntergang ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kfVsfOSbJY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSBq8geuJk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. Dezember 2012)

Wir machen euch platt! Wartet nur bis wir unsere gebrauchten schwedischen Kampfjets haben! Dann.. dann bomben wir Bielefeld weg!


----------



## Fakebook (20. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> dann bomben wir Bielefeld weg!



Vorher Dortmund und ich lad zum Brunch ein (fernab der Dortmunder Gosse).


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> provizier uns nicht. wir deutschen sind ein friedlebendes volk. aber ab und an müssen wir mal wo einmarschieren. wenns ums geld geht, schweiz ^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sshgHbYpCKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das hätte es damals unter dem Führer nicht gegeben XD


----------



## Olliruh (20. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y0OBNOAv4J8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dann.. dann bomben wir Bielefeld weg!



epischer lachflash ^^

pff bei euch reicht doch eins unserer gebirgsjägerbattallione


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

Bielefeld kannste haben, das ist Wertloser als verrostete schrauben aus der 1 Weltkrieg


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

bielefeld ist eh ein mythos, genau wie saarbrücken und seine flitzpuffs ^^


----------



## Reflox (20. Dezember 2012)

Wir bieten euch 2 Goldmünzen, eine Tafel Lindt Schokolade und eine Steuer-CD für Bayern an.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

Ok dann kannste bielefeld und saarbrücken haben aber nur 4 monate


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



hahahaa ... die melodie is ja net schlecht ... der text is kacke , das maedel sieht super aus ... krass ist als roberto blanco dort auftaucht und die party erst recht in schwung bringt


----------



## Reflox (20. Dezember 2012)

Okay 2 Tafeln Lindt Schokolade. Dafür dauerhaft. Wir brauchen Platz und Arbeiter für unsere Pyramiden aus Gold.


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

lindt schmeckt mir nicht


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

Ok wen du noch 2 Tafeln drauflegst, Kriegste Ludwigshafen mit Daniela Katzenberger


34 min noch ^^


----------



## Fakebook (20. Dezember 2012)

Bläh, wie eklig, wenn man meint, ein Glas Cola zu leeren und dann Rotwein drin ist!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(und wie breit muss man sein, wenn man nicht mehr weiß, was im Glas ist)

@Flox Ich nehm ne Tafel Lindt zum Nachspülen. Dafür bekommst du Bayern, Bielefeld und Dortmund auf Lebenszeit. Deal?


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> mit Daniela Katzenberger



oehm musst nicht eher DU ihm was geben damit man die los wird ? ich versteh net wieso die soviel trara im fernsehen um so ne ***saefpwsrmglö*** machen ... die ist doch echt der inbegriff der dummheit
da kratzt man sich doch mit freude die augen aus und rammt sich ne schere in die ohren


----------



## Fritzche (20. Dezember 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> oehm musst nicht eher DU ihm was geben damit man die los wird ? ich versteh net wieso die soviel trara im fernsehen um so ne ***saefpwsrmglö*** machen ... die ist doch echt der inbegriff der dummheit
> da kratzt man sich doch mit freude die augen aus und rammt sich ne schere in die ohren



Ich kenne eine die Fährt total auf die Ab  DIe hat sich sogar der ihr Parfüm bestellt ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

Also Dortmund ist und bleibt Unverkäuflich, muss mich erst killen bevor das passiert.
Schalke kannste haben und mecklenburg vorpommern Komplett.


----------



## EspCap (20. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Bläh, wie eklig, wenn man meint, ein Glas Cola zu leeren und dann Rotwein drin ist!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt auf den Wein an


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Dezember 2012)

LEUTELEUTE noch eine HALBE STUNDE


----------



## Reflox (20. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> @Flox Ich nehm ne Tafel Lindt zum Nachspülen. Dafür bekommst du Bayern, Bielefeld und Dortmund auf Lebenszeit. Deal?



Ich gebe dir 2 Tafeln. Für meine Freunde nur das beste.


----------



## Fakebook (20. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir 2 Tafeln.


Danke   
Kommt meiner gespaltenen Persönlichkeit entgegen. Zwar werden wir gemeinsam fett, aber wenigstens kein Streit.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

25 min jungs


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Dezember 2012)

bevor die Welt endet will ich noch eins sagen, , Reflox ily und Magogon I HATE YOU but I love your LPs


----------



## Fritzche (20. Dezember 2012)

Lohnt ins Bett gehen noch ? ^^

Und warum ist mein Bild nicht zu sehen ?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

Also kann nicht klagen wenn um untergang geht,Schalke aus DFB Pokal raus, Dortmund leichte nummer in CL und Hannover 5:1 gekillt ^^
Abwarten @Fritzche ^^


----------



## Konov (20. Dezember 2012)

geht nicht gleich die Welt unter? ^^


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> geht nicht gleich die Welt unter? ^^



nein erst morgen


----------



## Reflox (20. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Reflox ily



I love you too 

Eigentlich kommt mir der Weltuntergang ganz gelegen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

wie jetzt @aun


11 min


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

das wichtigste ist eh das handtuch


----------



## Konov (20. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nein erst morgen



Mein ich doch... gleich ist morgen!


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Ich kenne eine die Fährt total auf die Ab  DIe hat sich sogar der ihr Parfüm bestellt ^^



mein beileid ... btw ... noch 10 min


----------



## Olliruh (20. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> bevor die Welt endet will ich noch eins sagen, , Reflox ily und Magogon I HATE YOU but I love your LPs


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Dezember 2012)

ich habe Angst (

OLLY WANT BABIES FROM YOU U KNOW DAT


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQMNfhRhBXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

leute wer noch net angefangen hat sich einen zu schruppen und dies noch vor dem weltuntergang tun wollte sollte sich nun echt beeilen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

Jepp mein beileid auch und Kohl die Ruhmkugel wohnt auch noch da.
6 min trommelwirbel


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> 6 min trommelwirbel



look at ma video


----------



## Fakebook (20. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nein erst morgen



Endlich einer, der das mit dem Weltuntergang checkt. MORGEN!
Dabei reicht ein Blick ins TV-Programm. Endzeitstimmung bei Pro7 erst am Abend des 21.12.: "Das Beste aus TV Total 2012" (20:15 - 20:18 Uhr)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6GggY4TEYbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BRACE YOURSELF


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt mal im ernst krieg so langsam muffensausen ^^
2 min


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im ernst krieg so langsam muffensausen ^^



hahaha weichei ... raus hier 

one does not have muffensausen when the end of the world comes


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

orkman. never go full retard ^^

damn er hats gelöscht ^^


----------



## Olliruh (20. Dezember 2012)

titties 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a3Pj668vePg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

8 sec


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2012)

nicht passiert


----------



## Reflox (21. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (21. Dezember 2012)

Nüscht passiert! Wo jetzt noch Weihnachtsgeschenke auf die Schnelle besorgen?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Dezember 2012)

TJA Schoppen gehen 

Wuhu maya go home


----------



## Aun (21. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Nüscht passiert!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IFhZxbPxwqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



kommt doch erst um 20:12


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Dezember 2012)

nacht ihr nachtis ^^


----------



## Reflox (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich sagte doch, die Welt geht nicht unter. DIE ALIENS KOMMEN!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uj3Gzqndtdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (21. Dezember 2012)

Hey, Hirn."

"Ja?"

"Ich sollte schlafen."

"Und?"

"Na mach mal."

"Weisst du noch, wie du deiner Lehrerin in der 2. Klasse mal Mama gesagt hast?"

"FICK DICH! Das ist über 25 Jahre her?!"

"Trotzdem. Peinlich, nicht?"

"Ja, extrem! Bist ne grosse Hilfe, danke!"

"Keine Ursache! - Steuererklärung!"

"Was?"

"Steuererklärung."

"Was ist damit?"

"Noch nicht eingereicht."

"Ja, vielen Dank! Ich weiss!"

"Könnte Probleme geben."

"Gehts noch? Ich frag dich, ob ich schlafen kann und du bringst so ne Scheisse??"

"Sorry! Hey, dich stichts in der Herzregion."

"Ja, ein wenig. Irgendwas halt. Gibts manchmal. Warum?"

"Aidskrebs!"

"GEHTS NOCH?!"

"Google mal."

"Stirb!!!!!"

"Haha okay. Du hast morgen übrigens wichtige Termine. Und es ist schon drei Uhr früh!"

"JA, ARSCHLOCH! ICH WEISS!"

"Sorry, ich tu hier nur meine Arbeit! Was machst du eigentlich mit deinem Leben?"

"Weiss nicht. Leben?"

"Ja, eben. Bist du zufrieden, so im Grossen und Ganzen?"

"Alter, was ist dein Problem?"

"Nix...... Man darf ja mal fragen. Hey, die Heizung ist mega laut, nicht? Sie macht so: WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU"

"Ich höre es selber, danke!"

"Und die Küchenuhr..... Tick.... Tack..... Motherfucking tick..... Motherfucking tack....."

"FRESSE, du elendes Oberarschloch!"

"Haha! Hirn sein ist sooooo geil! Nein, Spass bei Seite! Jetzt hast du es dir langsam verdient! Echt, hast du! Jetzt fühlst du dich schön warm und wohlig."

"Danke, wurde auch langsam Zeit."

"Wär doof, wenn du jetzt auf Toilette müsstest, was?"


hahaha sogar bei IEM qualifier sao paulo von LOL spielen sie eben final countdown xD


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch, die Welt geht nicht unter. DIE ALIENS KOMMEN!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IAx4S8ab8rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (21. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch, die Welt geht nicht unter. DIE ALIENS KOMMEN!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tacgnol wird uns alle vernichten!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2012)

I'm blue... wieso lebn wir alle noch ? KANN MIR DAS JMD SAGEN ? Dann nehme ich es zurück, MAGO ICH MAG DEINE LPS NICHT


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2012)

zuspät zurücknehmen geht nicht


----------



## Aun (21. Dezember 2012)

wir haben immer noch 24 stunden


----------



## orkman (21. Dezember 2012)

heutzutage kann man sich aber auf wirklich nichts mehr verlassen ... gross angekuendigter weltuntergang und dann sowas ... echt scheisse 



Aun schrieb:


> wir haben immer noch 24 stunden



wenn dann aber nix passiert ist , reich ich ne petition/beschwerde ein


----------



## Aun (21. Dezember 2012)

mit deutscher bürokratie wäre ihnen das nicht passiert ^^


----------



## Fakebook (21. Dezember 2012)

Meine Erwartungshaltung an den Weltuntergang war wohl zu hoch. Aber ich warte mal noch 24 Stunden ab. Ich hab da ein Händchen für, mich vor Weihnachten selbst zu schreddern.



Spoiler



23.12. - unlustig auf die Fresse gefallen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (21. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> mit deutscher bürokratie wäre ihnen das nicht passiert ^^



jaja die deutsche puenktlichkeit ... wenns 21 ten dezember heisst dann steht der weltuntergang am 20 ten um 23:59 da und zaehlt die sekunden selbst mit .... 
ausser bei der Bahn ... die kommt wenn sie will


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Meine Erwartungshaltung an den Weltuntergang war wohl zu hoch. Aber ich warte mal noch 24 Stunden ab. Ich hab da ein Händchen für, mich vor Weihnachten selbst zu schreddern.
> 23.12. - unlustig auf die Fresse gefallen



teh fuck? tischkante 1 fakebook 0?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2012)

shine bright littl diamond...


----------



## Fakebook (21. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> teh fuck? tischkante 1 fakebook 0?



Glatteis 1 - Fahrrad 0 (auf dem Weg zur Arbeit)
Übel, wenn man sich a) an einem 23.12. krank meldet und b) am 24.12. wie die letzte Assi-Trulla in den Zug setzt.


----------



## Aun (21. Dezember 2012)

autsch


----------



## Fakebook (21. Dezember 2012)

Ach c) fehlt noch. An dem Tag mit Brille unterwegs, da mein Kontaktlinsendealer im Weihnachtsgeschäft der Deutschen Post nicht trotzen konnte. Daher auch die Schnittwunden am Augenlid. Kein Mensch baut über Weihnachten ne Brille in der gewünschten Stärke zusammen. Daher c) bis Neujahr im Blindflug unterwegs. Aber das war auf dem einen Auge eh egal.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Dezember 2012)

dis gurl iz on fyre


----------



## Aun (21. Dezember 2012)

21.12.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_eyFiClAzq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



party hard!


----------



## Fakebook (21. Dezember 2012)

Doof. Ich will Ufos, Außerirdische und arbeitsfrei.
Stattdessen morgen irgendwie aus dem Bett schälen, rechtzeitig zur Arbeit kommen (bestenfalls unfallfrei) und dann (weil letzter Arbeitstag) Kekse knabbern mit den Kollegen. Danach arbeiten. Haufen Freaks, aber keine Aliens.

Nicht meins!



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Aliens.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie wärs mit den beiden?


----------



## Arosk (21. Dezember 2012)

sehr hot


----------



## orkman (21. Dezember 2012)

die 2te ... grrrrrr ... da wuerd ich wohl probleme mit dem ersteren bekommen 
hatte schon immer nen fetisch fuer extraterrestrische frauen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



goettlich was man so alles im inet findet: http://www.20min.ch/finance/news/story/13208424


----------



## McGorbo (21. Dezember 2012)

*Ironie on*

Heute um 12 Uhr Mitteleuropäischer Zeit wird sich Todesschwinge aus den Gebirgen um Bugarach erheben 

und der Auslöser des Cataclysmus sein, welcher sich von Bugarach entfacht und die Erde in Flammen hüllt. 

*Ironie off*


----------



## Reflox (21. Dezember 2012)

Keiner da?


----------



## Fritzche (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich !!! 

Daddel aber nebenbei WarZ


----------



## Reflox (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab gerade aufgehört The Secret World zu zocken. Bisschen ungewöhnlich, aber ein tolles Spiel


----------



## Tilbie (21. Dezember 2012)

Abend!

Ma gucken ob ich gleich noch ne Runde DOTA zogg.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2012)

Sup?


----------



## Magogan (21. Dezember 2012)

It's the final countdown *sing*

Wir könnten wirklich in nächster Zeit alle sterben.
1. Der Ausbruch des Yellowstone-Vulkans ist überfällig.
2. Es gibt einen Stern, dessen Gamma-Strahlen uns treffen könnten, wenn dieser in einer Supernova "stirbt".
3. Dritter (nuklearer) Weltkrieg und anschließender nuklearer Winter.
4. Eine tödliche (vom Menschen herbeigeführte) Krankheit, die sich über die ganze Welt verteilt und jeden tötet.
5. Ein ausreichend großer Komet, der die Erde trifft.
6. Ein fehlgeschlagenes physikalisches Experiment, das z.B. ein schwarzes Loch erzeugt.
...


----------



## Reflox (21. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Dezember 2012)

Puh ich hab heute noch nichts gespielt. Was soll ich bloß machen? LoL, WoW, Farcry3, CoD BO2 oder Okami HD.

Irgendwie fehlt mir n Strategiespiel. Starcraft2 hab ich nur die Kampagne gespielt und ein paar Onlinematsches dann war schonwieder die Luft raus. : /




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> It's the final countdown *sing*
> 
> Wir könnten wirklich in nächster Zeit alle sterben.
> 1. Der Ausbruch des Yellowstone-Vulkans ist überfällig.
> ...


N24 geschaut?


----------



## Magogan (21. Dezember 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> N24 geschaut?


Nein, arte.


----------



## Reflox (21. Dezember 2012)

Man, ich hab wieder vergessen Swamp Brothers zu schauen.


----------



## Fritzche (21. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Man, ich hab wieder vergessen Swamp Brothers zu schauen.



Hab ich heut gesehen  Find das zwar interessant aber nicht so toll wie Der gefährlichste Job Alaskas oder American Guns ( Ich bin Waffenfan aber stehe auch der NRA sehr kritisch gegenüber) dessen zweite Staffel leider auch schon wieder vorbei ist 

Zock grad mit meinem Bro WarZ....kurz vor Safezone schwupp server Down


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin immer noch von der Story in Far Cry 3 gemindfucked. Besonders die Stelle mit Vaas und den TVs... D:


----------



## Reflox (21. Dezember 2012)

Jo der Gefährlichste Job Alaskas schaue ich auch wenn ich Zeit habe. Meistens halt morgens im Discovery Channel


----------



## Aun (21. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> der Gefährlichste Job Alaskas



nach dem tot von capt harris wars mMn nicht mehr ganz so interessant, aber ab und an noch ganz io


----------



## Reflox (21. Dezember 2012)

Also im Discovery Channel läuft ne Staffel, wo sie nur Fische fangen. Keine Krabben mehr.

Ich werde heute nicht mehr schlafen ;_;


----------



## Aun (21. Dezember 2012)

das zb find ich lame, die fischen doch schwertfisch und son kram...


----------



## Reflox (21. Dezember 2012)

Jo Thunfisch glaube ich auch. Naja für mich ist es das selbe 

Ich guck eh nur ca. 20 Minuten, weil ich dabei frühstücke


----------



## Aun (21. Dezember 2012)

naja is wie mit american chopper. iwann wars nicht mehr so der burner. da zb auch mikey raus ist


----------



## Fakebook (21. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das zb find ich lame, die fischen..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2012)

seit wann hat dein kuscheltier ne punker frisur ?


----------



## Reflox (21. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> naja is wie mit american chopper. iwann wars nicht mehr so der burner. da zb auch mikey raus ist



Das hab ich nie geschaut. Bin nicht so der Motorrad freak.
Auch das Pfandhauszeugs da habe ich mir nie angetan. 

Bear Grylls und andere Survivalserien sind da schon besser. Oder Dirty Jobs


----------



## Fakebook (21. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> seit wann hat dein kuscheltier ne punker frisur ?



Kommt besser auf´m Fratzenbuch. Wird man gleich als Stinker einsortiert. Förderlich für Diskussionen. Blonde-Frauen-Profile gehen zu schnell als 'bedürftig' unter


----------



## Aun (21. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Blonde-Frauen-Profile gehen zu schnell als 'bedürftig' unter



*hust* *räusper* this made my day


----------



## Ogil (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich stell mir grad Fakebook im Badezimmer-Selfpic mit Duckface vor


----------



## Reflox (21. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tNniUek6y2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



FÄLIZ NAVIDAT!


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2012)

basti finger weg von den drogen! 

noch ganz vergessen. da wir ja alle überlebt haben  :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GRCYQxAJTRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2012)

Presse Club. Einfach nur geil ^^

einfach nur herrlich


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2012)

kann nicht schlafen wegen den dämlichen nachbarn


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> kann nicht schlafen wegen den dämlichen nachbarn







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5jFIyIkQrz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




   mansfelder dialekt. ich könnt mich jedesmal bepissen. rämbo. bester koch der welt ftw


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4t3IStINsaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



let it flow....


----------



## Reflox (22. Dezember 2012)

Russische Zigaretten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2012)

NASTROVJE


----------



## zoizz (22. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Russische Zigaretten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum sitzhocken die Russen immer so seltsam? ^^


----------



## Reflox (22. Dezember 2012)

k.A. ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiss auch nicht wie man das nennt, ich kenns nur unter Slav squat^^
Machen die anderen Slaven hier aber auch. Ich habe es mir auch schon angewöhnt


----------



## iShock (22. Dezember 2012)

das wär mir auf dauer zu blöd das zieht doch irgendwann in den beinen x_x


----------



## Reflox (22. Dezember 2012)

Geht eigentlich


----------



## Fritzche (22. Dezember 2012)

So, wieder ganzen Tag mit meinem Bro WarZ gezoggt  Wollt eigentlich noch WoW....


Sogar ZombeyLP aufn Server gehabt wer ihn kennt  Sind sogar in der Aufnahme...zwar nur im Chat aber immerhin. 

Jetzt wollen wir nach einer kurzen Pause ( der ersten richtigen nach knapp 6 Stunden wenn man Pinkeln usw. nicht mit einrechnet) noch zwei Chars die in der Stadt verreckt sind wieder rausholen....werd ich heut noch zu WoW kommen?


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2012)

morgen ihr luschen


----------



## Reflox (22. Dezember 2012)

I rustled so many jimmies




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Warum sitzhocken die Russen immer so seltsam? ^^



http://www.telefon-treff.de/showthread/t-48280.html


----------



## Fritzche (22. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> morgen ihr luschen



Bist bissel zu früh dran


----------



## Reflox (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiss nicht was ihr habt, ich finde dieses hocken voll angenehm


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Bist bissel zu früh dran



nein ich komm grad von arbeit du heinz


----------



## Konov (22. Dezember 2012)

rofl kartoffel


----------



## Fritzche (22. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nein ich komm grad von arbeit du heinz



Nacht ist die Arbeit ? 

Nein ehrlich du armer hast keinen Urlaub ?


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2012)

ab montag bis freitag


----------



## Reflox (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab 2 Wochen


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hab 2 Wochen



dei mudda hat lebenslänglich


----------



## Reflox (23. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> dei mudda hat lebenslänglich



Deine Muddah heisst Klaus.


----------



## EspCap (23. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hab 2 Wochen



Dito... und Zeug zu tun, für das 2 Monate angemessener wären.


----------



## Fritzche (23. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ab montag bis freitag



Ich hab ab 27.12 


Bis 4.01

Bei WarZ erschossen worden weil ich die erschreckt habe -.-'

Egal geh ich halt WoW


----------



## Reflox (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe gar nichts zu tun :>


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich habe gar nichts zu tun :>



mütze glatze, spende mir geld, spam hier weiter, damit ich antworten kann, geh schlafen, geh in keller hol die schnapspulle raus, ka. 

fakebook stellt die ruco weg und sag doch auch mal was


----------



## EspCap (23. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich habe gar nichts zu tun :>



Willst mir 500 Folien Chemievorlesung zusammenfassen?


----------



## Fritzche (23. Dezember 2012)

Noch jemand hier der Kaya Yanar genial findet  Bin im WoW Launcher hängen geblieben und guck das jetz erstmal 


Nur Don't zogg Situations heute


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Noch jemand hier der Kaya Yanar genial findet  Bin im WoW Launcher hängen geblieben und guck das jetz erstmal
> 
> 
> Nur Don't zogg Situations heute



joar eigtl voll ok der typ. aber habe seit september kein fernsehen mehr


----------



## Reflox (23. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Willst mir 500 Folien Chemievorlesung zusammenfassen?



Naja, wenns um Redoxreaktionen geht kann ich noch mithalten xD


----------



## Fritzche (23. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> joar eigtl voll ok der typ. aber habe seit september kein fernsehen mehr



Glaubst du mir das ich heute das erste mal seit 6 Tagen fernsehe ??? ich guck eigentlich immer nur nebenbei und auch nur am WE meistens weil ich im Internat keinen fernseher hab -.-'


Und warum hast du keinen Fernseher mehr ??? War der Herr Nett von der GEZ da ?


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naja, wenns um Re_*fl*_oxreaktionen geht kann ich noch mithalten xD



fixed



Fritzche schrieb:


> Glaubst du mir das ich heute das erste mal seit 6 Tagen fernsehe ??? ich guck eigentlich immer nur nebenbei und auch nur am WE meistens weil ich im Internat keinen PC hab -.-'
> 
> 
> Und warum hast du keinen Fernseher mehr ??? War der Herr Nett von der GEZ da ?



ich habe einen fernseher. nur habe ich in meiner wohnung keinen anschluss. dazu müsste der vermieter bohren. keinen bock. finds eigtl ganz io nicht mehr der verdummung aller medien ausgesetzt zu sein


----------



## Fritzche (23. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> fixed
> 
> 
> 
> ich habe einen fernseher. nur habe ich in meiner wohnung keinen anschluss. dazu müsste der vermieter bohren. keinen bock. finds eigtl ganz io nicht mehr der verdummung aller medien ausgesetzt zu sein



Es gibt noch Wohnungen ohne Fernsehanschluss ??? ^^ Also für Nebenbei bräucht ich wahrscheinlich schon nen Fernseher obwohl ich ja dank internat auch ohne ganz gut auskomm...nur ohne internet wär ich tot x.x


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2012)

ne wir haben 5 satschüsseln bei uns am gebäude. müsste halt eben nur ne leitung vom lnbgelegt werden und eben ein loch durch die wand. da meinte ich: geht auch ohne


----------



## Fritzche (23. Dezember 2012)

Ach so..ich dachte Vermieter hat null Bock 

Naja noch darf ich bei Muddi wohnen  Wie es nach der Ausbildung weitergeht ma guckn aber vorerst wohl auch hier


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> aber vorerst wohl auch hier



ohoh da wird doch wohl miete fällig


----------



## Fritzche (23. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ohoh da wird doch wohl miete fällig



Bring Sie noch auf Ideen !


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2012)

kekse kekse kekse mit schokoladenstückle

http://store.steampo...d.com/app/4920/

btw reaktionsgeschwindikeit

150 ms bei 3,9°

schlagt mich!

http://www.draebenstedt.de/reaction/reactionde.html


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Bring Sie noch auf Ideen !



alle meine freunde, die arbeiten, in einer lehre sind usw und dann noch bei muttern wohnen müssen mindesten 50-100 &#8364; (mindestens) obolus für fressen und sonstige dreckigkeiten abdrücken 


@ arosk



Arosk schrieb:


> kekse kekse kekse mit schokoladenstückle
> 
> http://store.steampo...d.com/app/4920/



WTF? war natural selection nicht mal umsonst? oder ist es mittlerweile zu einem stand alone spiel geworden?
hab vor mind 8 jahren aufgehört zu spielen, deswegen frag ich


----------



## Fritzche (23. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> alle meine freunde, die arbeiten, in einer lehre sind usw und dann noch bei muttern wohnen müssen mindesten 50-100 € (mindestens) obolus für fressen und sonstige dreckigkeiten abdrücken
> 
> 
> @ arosk
> ...



Wtf? Was sind das für Muddis ? 




Was ist Natural Selection ? Der Name sagt mir was aber ich komm nicht drauf ^^


----------



## Reflox (23. Dezember 2012)

Das sind ganz normale Muddis. du hast einfach das Glück, dass sie dir das nicht berappt.


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2012)

natural selection war damals ein half-life mod. extrem geil, hart und langwierig.

naja. ich kann die muttis schon verstehen. man steht halb auf eigenen beinen und dann noch bei mutti am zipfel zucken? nänänä. würd ich auch so machen, wenn ich mal kinder habe.
man verdient sein eigenes geld ( wenn nicht vllt frisör) und dann kann man auch mal lernen wie hart die welt ist. mit 16/18 hört eben das leben nicht auf.... 



Reflox schrieb:


> Das sind ganz normale Muddis. du hast einfach das Glück, dass sie dir das nicht berappt.



mom gib mkir 15 mins i teh interwebs. dann weiß es seine muddi    
und dann ist tag der abrechnung


----------



## Fritzche (23. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> natural selection war damals ein half-life mod. extrem geil, hart und langwierig.
> 
> naja. ich kann die muttis schon verstehen. man steht halb auf eigenen beinen und dann noch bei mutti am zipfel zucken? nänänä. würd ich auch so machen, wenn ich mal kinder habe.
> man verdient sein eigenes geld ( wenn nicht vllt frisör) und dann kann man auch mal lernen wie hart die welt ist. mit 16/18 hört eben das leben nicht auf....
> ...




Ich fürchte ich muss dich töten


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Ich fürchte ich muss dich töten



niemand über 1k posts wird getötet. 
wenn du das erreichst, mit anständigen posts, wirst du von der buffedstapo um dein leben beschützt. atm bist du nur freiwild, für uns alteingesessene parteifukntionäre


----------



## Fakebook (23. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> niemand über 1k posts wird getötet.



Krieg ich Welpenschutz?
Naja, selbst schuld. Fakebook + Aufgeraucht hätten locker die 1k geschafft.

Pixum hat mein Fotobuch-Auftrag verkackt. Trotz Liefergarantie noch nichts angekommen. War zum Glück nur als Beigabe gedacht, also noch ausreichend Geschenke für die, die Geschenke 'erwarten'. Allerdings wollte ich auch drei Leute überraschen - die gehen nun leer aus. Und für 'ach-hier,-wollte-ich-dir-zu-Weihnachten-schenken-aber...'-Gimmicks sind die investierten 61 Euro recht happig. Scheiß-Laden.

Kleine Aufheiterung auf dem Weg zum Supermarkt. Ne lebensmüde Ratte rannte über den Fahrradweg auf die Straße. Völlig orientierungslos lief sie auf der vierspurigen Straße umher. Ich habe sie dreimal fast sterben sehen, aber sie rettete sich am Ende doch in ein Gebüsch.
Im Supermarkt noch ne kurzweilige Aufheiterung. Einen Kollegen zwischen den Regalen entdeckt. Fetter Zoff mit seinem Freund. Ich hab ihn grinsend ein paar Mal mit dem Einkaufskorb umkreist (er ist nicht geoutet. Daran werde ich auch gewiss nichts ändern. Vermutlich hätte ich ihn nichtmal bemerkt, wenn sein Freund nicht im Soja-Pampe-Regal rumgeschlichen wäre) - aber es war köstlich, wie schnell der Streit beigelegt war.

Unterm Strich der Tag trotzdem Kacke. FU Pixum.


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2012)

wtf wat machstn du um die zeit im intershop?
so genossen. mir geht offline. wennn ich net mehr schreibe: frohe weihnachten an alle, auch die buffies  , und reingehaun


----------



## Fakebook (23. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> so genossen. mir geht offline. wennn ich net mehr schreibe: frohe weihnachten an alle, auch die buffies  , und reingehaun


Dito! Muss morgen früh raus. Dir auch frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> alle meine freunde, die arbeiten, in einer lehre sind usw und dann noch bei muttern wohnen müssen mindesten 50-100 &#8364; (mindestens) obolus für fressen und sonstige dreckigkeiten abdrücken
> 
> 
> @ arosk
> ...



gibts jetzt als standalone und ist wirklich gut ^^ zocks aktuell den ganzen tag 

jeder der ein bisschen shooter spielt und auch noch rts mag, wird nichts besseres finden 

ich empfehle nur wirklich selten games weiter, aber bei ns2 muss ich es einfach machen. Man schaue sich einfach die Userwertungen bei metacritic an: http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/natural-selection-2


----------



## Fritzche (23. Dezember 2012)

So ich zieh jetzt APB:R will das mal ausprobieren...weiß aber grad nicht was ich zoggn kann ^^ Vielleicht geh ich auch an die PS3

Werd vermutlich heut aber nicht mehr schreiben also ein Gutes Nächtle euch allen


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und habt ihr schon alle eure weihnachtsgeschenke verpackt ?


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2012)

möp


----------



## Konov (23. Dezember 2012)

Hey ho und frohe Weihnachten schonmal


----------



## Legendary (23. Dezember 2012)

Hier is nix mehr los...ihr seid alle miese Verräter!


----------



## Reflox (23. Dezember 2012)

Pfff


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2012)

du bist doch der schreibfaule


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2012)

Legendary du geile Sau...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8CbUrKMpq0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (23. Dezember 2012)

Yo Mamma is so stupid, when she is closed into a grocery store she starves to death!

EDIT: Ich meine Aun.

EDIT2: Danke Shika  <3


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2012)

deine mudda ist so hässlich, ihre geburtsurkunde ist eine entschuldigung an die menschheit!
und lass mei mudda aus dem spiel, dann lass ich deine aus meinem keller!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f8O0BwUlPpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



um euch alle zu quälen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=91_etLu6tB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und was zum lachen


----------



## Konov (23. Dezember 2012)

unser schöner MTB Thread wird zu tode getrollt 





Aun schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Danke! 

Die Sparta dinger liebe ich


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2012)

wem von euch wurde alles in die aktentasche geschissen? ^^


----------



## Legendary (23. Dezember 2012)

Uiui da hat mich der Genosse Aun ja hart gedisst. 

Niemand hat die Absicht, einen Legendary zu dissen.


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2012)

komm ma ausm schrank du koffer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ihr so ?


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (23. Dezember 2012)

whoop whoop


----------



## Legendary (23. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2012)

If i could grab yo ass ...

D:


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> If i could grab yo ass ...
> 
> D:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ihr popieker, ihr


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ihr popieker, ihr



Schätzelein, du kommt auch noch dran


----------



## Fritzche (23. Dezember 2012)

omg ich geh wieder....


Sicher ist sicher wenn sich hier die Popopiraten rumtreiben


----------



## Legendary (23. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> If i could grab yo ass ...
> 
> D:


----------



## Konov (23. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> omg ich geh wieder....
> 
> 
> Sicher ist sicher wenn sich hier die Popopiraten rumtreiben



Popopiraten


----------



## Fritzche (23. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Popopiraten



Von meinem Bruder erfunden weil er in EVE immer von hinten attackiert wird


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2012)

dat sind nur shakira, legendary und sean, die sich gerne gegenseitig penetrieren. alle anderen hier ham nur einen an der klatsche ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2012)

NUR WEIL IHR NICHT LIEBEN KÖNNT


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schätzelein, du kommt auch noch dran










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ghxn38bX7w0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fritzche (23. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> NUR WEIL IHR NICHT LIEBEN KÖNNT



Ich kann lieben aber ähm....Popieken lass ich mich trotzdem nicht 

Und außerdem sind wohl alle hier Irre....laut RTL sowieso 


SWTOR Launcher patcht jetz ohne abzubrechen...aber was mach ich solang ???


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2012)

Madness ? THIS IS SPARTA!


----------



## Aun (24. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Ich kann lieben aber ähm....Popieken lass ich mich trotzdem nicht



mein arsch bleibt jungfrau ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HYsGolGGwtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



liza graves ist so ne geile stulle


----------



## Fritzche (24. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> mein arsch bleibt jungfrau ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unterschrieben...also das mit Jungfrau


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> liza graves ist so ne geile stulle



Oha ja... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ecV_7MDw1tM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Alter schwede, wo ist mein Guinness ?


----------



## Fritzche (24. Dezember 2012)

Während ihr euch aufgeilt guck ich jetzt nen LP während SWTOR patcht...


also wirklich eigentlich darf man MMos NIE deinstallieren...wenn man dann ne weile weg ist muss man so ewig viel nachpatchen -.-


----------



## Aun (24. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Während ihr euch aufgeilt guck ich jetzt nen LP während SWTOR patcht...
> 
> 
> also wirklich eigentlich darf man MMos NIE deinstallieren...wenn man dann ne weile weg ist muss man so ewig viel nachpatchen -.-



das ist dein problem  ich hab meine spiele seit 2006 nicht geändert


----------



## Fritzche (24. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das ist dein problem  ich hab meine spiele seit 2006 nicht geändert



Lol WoW 


Naja ihr...ich bin dann mal für heut auch weg  Sehen/schreiben uns aber sicherlich noch bevor es die Geschenke gibt


----------



## Aun (24. Dezember 2012)

hey nichts gegen wow


----------



## Reflox (24. Dezember 2012)

Mein Vadder hat wieder nen Sixer Guiness bekommen. Da er das nicht mag gehts an mich rüber. Muhaha Gratis Bier


----------



## Aun (24. Dezember 2012)

suffi


----------



## Reflox (24. Dezember 2012)

Pff, ich hab immerhin noch nie betrunken gepostet. Also Ruhe auf den billigen Plätzen!


----------



## Aun (24. Dezember 2012)

dann solltest du mal erwachsen werden


----------



## Reflox (24. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich voll bin, weiss ich besseres mit diesem Zustand anzufangen


----------



## Aun (24. Dezember 2012)

also ich poste dann gerne im buffed und bekomm nen bann, weil ich shakira, legendary und sean aufs extreme flame  macht spaß 

ist schon schlimm, wenn man von arbeit kommt und sich dann volle dröhnung dropkick murphys/flogging mollies gibt.


----------



## Fakebook (24. Dezember 2012)

Nabend!
Grad drei Stunden mit dem Zug unterwegs. Glaub, die Wegstrecke misst 80 km. Also mal wieder 'Jochen-Schweizer-Erlebnis-Feeling' zum günstigen Bahntarif. Da im ersten Zug niemand vorbeikam und ich für den Großraum Berlin schon nen geschnorrtes Monatsticket hatte, gabs den Spaß für schlappe 6 Euro.

Osteuropäisches Vorkriegs-Wagenmaterial, vorn und hinten mit Güterlok bespannt. Mehr gehoppelt, als gefahren, aber irgendwann doch in Berlin angekommen. Nochmal 45 Minuten gammeln, Kaffeetrinken, 20m-Weihnachtsbaumabscheulichkeit begutachten.
Im nächsten Zug zwei etwas nervige Pärchen neben mir gehabt. 'Tiefenpsychologie bei Essgestörten', 'Bahnsteighöhen', 'Unverdauliche Bakterien in Honig' (ich meine, das waren Enzyme, aber egal), 'Regierungsmehrheiten', 'Muslime' und 'gestörte Eltern-Kind-Beziehungen' - das haben sie alles binnen 20 Minuten durchgekaut.

Leider zuviel Kaffee unterwegs getrunken. Bin hellwach.


----------



## Aun (24. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Leider zuviel Kaffee unterwegs getrunken. Bin hellwach.



frag mich mal. 3 tage durchgarbeitet. heute gut 4 liter kaffee gesoffen. das wird morgen ein spaß mit ellies, oma und opa ^^ ( ja wir sind nur noch 5  )
und ich hör seit 7 std dropkick murphys und flogging mollys hoch und runter und bin am abfeiern ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> und ich hör seit 7 std dropkick murphys und flogging mollys hoch und runter und bin am abfeiern ^^



Was ist daran so schlimm? Grade Flogging Molly kann ich den ganzen Tag über hören, dazu ein schönes Bier und der Abend läuft auch ohne Freundin wunderbar 

Ich geh jetzt ins Bett und von Legendary träumen, Nacht  
(no homo)


----------



## Fakebook (24. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> und ich hör seit 7 std dropkick murphys und flogging mollys hoch und runter und bin am abfeiern ^^


Weihnachtsgedudel, 'kleiner roter Traktor'-Hörspiel, Bahndurchsagen ... für´s Gehör heute kein Genuss.
Dazu kam mein Vater an seine Belastungsgrenze, da die automatische Scharfstellung an der Videokamera nicht ging. Konnte ihm das Teil aber rechtzeitig entreißen, bevor er austickte. Wahllos paar Knöpfe gedrückt, dann gings wieder.

Aber satt geworden. Sollte eigentlich (Tofu)-Würste und Kartoffelsalat geben, jedoch hatte meine Mutter nen Tofublock statt Würste gekauft. Ich hab also mit Mamas neuem Induktionsherd rumgespielt und am Ende das mit Abstand leckerste Curry gehabt, dass ich je selbst zusammengerührt habe.

Ach und coole Geschenke!
(und vermutlich muss ich auch den ganzen Januar durch nicht einkaufen. 'willste das mitnehmen?', 'und hier, das hab ich gekauft, auch sowas veganes.', 'na guck doch nochmal in die Speisekammer', 'das hier pack ich mal mit ein' etc... Jetzt passt nicht mal mehr nen einzelnes Radieschen in den Kühlschrank)


----------



## Aun (24. Dezember 2012)

ich muss dich echt mal besuchen kommen  (januar bzw feb nach dem dropkick murphys konzi; oder im sommer per fahrrad  )
hört sich immer endlos lecker an, auch wenn ich das schwein persönlich ausnehmen würde ( wie früher).

naja hast es ja zum glück geschafft deinen vadder zu bändigen. das werde ich morgen kaum schaffen


----------



## Fritzche (24. Dezember 2012)

So jetz lieg ich hier im Bette mit Netbook weil ich nicht schlafen kann und habe das unstillbare Verlangen das hier jedem Mittzuteilen auch wenn die meisten es sowieso erst gegen 11 lesen werden 




Trotzdem schonmal guten Morgen gesagt 


Ich hoffe es landen keine Bilder auf FB wo ich unterm Weihnachtsbaum lieg und penne 


Und Friseur muss ich auch noch


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Dezember 2012)

puh, Heiligabend vorbei. Nette Geschenke und wieder das Monopoly Spiel gewonnen . =)


----------



## Reflox (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab nur ein Simpsons Poster und einen Geldbeutel bekommen. feelsbatman.jpg


----------



## EspCap (25. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2012)

Eben nicht. Der Geldbeutel hat Regenbögen drauf und Die Simpsons guck ich seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr ._.


----------



## EspCap (25. Dezember 2012)

Regenbögen? O_o 
Von wem hast du den denn bekommen?


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2012)

Von meiner Tante. Die schenkt mir immer solche Scherzgeschenke. Aber diesesmal räche ich mich am Familienessen. Ich schenk ihr nen Gutschein für ihren Lieblingsladen und verpack ihn in ausgedruckten Lesbenporno Hüllen. Das wird dann mit den Worten "Weil ich weiss, dass du das so magst" überreicht.

Letztes Jahr hab ich ein PlayBoy von ihr bekommen, wo sie alle Seiten rausgenommen hat und sie durch einen Möbelkatalog ersetzt hat


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Dezember 2012)

wtf Reflox

xD


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2012)

Abend

Ich kann die ganze Weihnachtsmusik nicht mehr hören >.<





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ct0kAh0ENSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schon viel besser


----------



## Wynn (25. Dezember 2012)

Rest in Peaces - Der Tag an denen die Brüste bei Computec Media starben



> Finden wir moralisch wichtig: Nacktpatches



*



			PC ACTION: Was bevorzugst du: kleine Brüste oder große Brüste?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


*


> Ich bevorzuge schöne Brüste.


*
*


> Sex und Nacktheit sind nicht nur vollkommen natürlich, sondern auch wünschenswert und notwendig für die menschliche Gesundheit



http://www.pcaction....ssera-639068/5/



> *Erotik und nackte Haut sind in Computerspielen eher selten zu sehen. Wir ändern das für Sie!*
> 
> _"Titten, Titten, yumm, yumm, yumm. Titten, Titten und die Tussis dumm."_



http://www.pcaction....und-und-638598/


*



			"Blanke Brüste in Deutschland!"
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*http://www.pcaction....schland-627327/




*



			Brüste!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> *pcaction.de meint: Schön ins Gesicht.*



http://www.pcaction....Brueste-655243/


*



			PC-Spieler und Sex - unmöglich?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


http://www.pcaction....mlglich-205521/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Abend
> 
> Ich kann die ganze Weihnachtsmusik nicht mehr hören >.<



/same. Schrecklich, heute 4 Stunden Auto gefahren und ich hatte keine Kopfhörer mit ._.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y7xGHK7CWd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2012)

YEAH AMURICA


----------



## Wynn (25. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AB-7sSyVi-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und passend dazu





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uU3rm9U035c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6oHfGiA3Jkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Awh come on guyz, come on...


----------



## Fakebook (25. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ..Brüste..
> 
> ...pcaction.de...
> ...pcaction.de...
> ...



Wird wohl mal wieder Zeit, sich ums RL zu kümmern..


----------



## Wynn (25. Dezember 2012)

anders kriegt man ja die leute nicht mehr ins forum ^^


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Plz remuv boringnez


----------



## Legendary (25. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Wird wohl mal wieder Zeit, sich ums RL zu kümmern..



Wunderts dich bei jemandem der als Weihnachtsgeschenke ausschließlich Spiele postet und beim letzten Steam Sale fast ne feuchte Hose bekommen hat?


----------



## Wynn (25. Dezember 2012)

@ravenation
sagt gerade die person die sich für ne frau hält 

@fakebook

hey ich habe genug rl und täglich leckeres fleisch - erst heute gabs würstchen von schweinchen babe !

und ich habe nicht meine weihnachtsgeschenke gepostet ich muss da nicht wie andere leute mit meinem reichtum protzen  dann waren normale sachen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Dezember 2012)

Ihr seid aber auch alles Pappnasen


----------



## Magogan (25. Dezember 2012)

Alter, diese deutsche Sprache! Wer hat sich das ausgedacht?

"Wenn meine Oma stürbe, büke ich ihr keinen Geburtstagskuchen."


----------



## Legendary (25. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> @ravenation
> sagt gerade die person die sich für ne frau hält



Hart gedisst Junge, hart gedisst!


----------



## Wynn (25. Dezember 2012)

ach werdet doch erwachsen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Dezember 2012)

So langweilig, wenn Freundin nicht da ist -.-*


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hart gedisst Junge, hart gedisst!



tvoja majka je deblji od Meseca



Magogan schrieb:


> Alter, diese deutsche Sprache! Wer hat sich das ausgedacht?
> 
> "Wenn meine Oma stürbe, büke ich ihr keinen Geburtstagskuchen."



Deshalb verwenden wir andere Formen. Wenn meine Oma sterben würde, würde ich ihr keinen Geburtstagskuchen backen.


----------



## Aun (26. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> tvoja majka je deblji od Meseca
> 
> 
> 
> Deshalb verwenden wir andere Formen. Wenn meine Oma sterben würde, würde ich ihr keinen Geburtstagskuchen backen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wer schreibt bzw sagt denn bitte den anderen bullshit?...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2012)

Germanisten und sadistische Deutschlehrer.


----------



## orkman (26. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> http://www.pcaction....mlglich-205521/



wtf , ich hab mir den schwachsinn mal durchgelesen und wie beschissen ist dieser paragraph bitteschoen :
"Einmal in Gespräch, kommt es ganz auf Ihren persönlichen Charme an (bei PCA-Lesern naturgemäß stark ausgeprägt). Schließlich folgt der letzte Schritt. Der Alkoholrechner (wekacity.de/alkohol.cfm?aid=165) ist ein unverzichtbares Hilfsmittel. Wenn der Abend erfolgreich verlaufen ist, kann man damit überschlagen, wie viel Alk man noch in die Dame investieren muss, um sie in die Federn zu locken. Oder andersrum ist berechenbar, wie viel nötig ist, um den eigenen Blick ausreichend zu verklären. Also so, dass wurscht ist, wie die Frau aussieht und man jede nimmt."

ich seh sowas schon oft genug auf partys und find sowas zum kotzen


----------



## Fakebook (26. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Alter, diese deutsche Sprache! Wer hat sich das ausgedacht?
> 
> "Wenn meine Oma stürbe, büke ich ihr keinen Geburtstagskuchen."



Solch einen Post mit 'Alter' zu beginnen, zeigt, bei welchem Niveau wir heute angekommen sind.


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Solch einen Post mit 'Alter' zu beginnen, zeigt, bei welchem Niveau wir heute angekommen sind.



Was ist heute los mit dir? Hast du irgendein Problem oder so?


----------



## Aun (26. Dezember 2012)

sign


----------



## Fakebook (26. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was ist heute los mit dir? Hast du irgendein Problem oder so?



Mit Mago grundsätzlich...

Was soll los sein? "Alter, diese deutsche Sprache!" hat schon einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert.


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2012)

Erst beleidigst du jemanden damit, kein RL zu haben und dann regst du dich auf weil jemand Alter benutzt. Und das sind deine einzigen 2 Posts heute. Das schafft nicht mal Forenarsch Legendary ( I still love u  ). Du bist sonst nicht so.


----------



## Aun (26. Dezember 2012)

naja basti, sie hat schon recht was artikulierung angeht. bis zu einem bestimmten grad und eben nicht weiter. ich benutze dieses wort leider auch zu oft.... aber irgendwann bemerkt man selber, welchen bockmist man eigentlich von sich gibt.


btw. wünsche euch 3. und den anderen spacken, die hier vllt noch reinschaun ein frohes fest. hoffe war ein schöner 24.12. 
bei mir gabs den üblichen zoff zwischen oma und vaddern, so dass er (vadder) und ich uns ne batterie kümmerlinge reingezogen haben  aber essen war lecker ^^


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2012)

Was ist am Wort alter so schlimm? Oh veehrter Aun, diese preussisch-germanische Artikulation ist sehr komplex. In Anbetracht dieser Erschwerung der Linguistik, müssen wir andere Formen für unsere Ausdrucksweise finden.

Da bleib ich lieber bei "Alter, diese deutsche Sprache!"


----------



## Aun (26. Dezember 2012)

darum geht es nicht. es ist eben verwurzelt, dass das wort "alter" als satzanführung eben abwertend gilt.....
und das war schon vor dem rapper shit hype


----------



## orkman (26. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> darum geht es nicht. es ist eben verwurzelt, dass das wort "alter" als satzanführung eben abwertend gilt.....
> und das war schon vor dem rapper shit hype


hae ? in unserer zeit kann es als abwertend angesehen werden , muss es aber net ... sagt man oft als floskel unter kumpels... sagt man doch auch oft zu seinen besten freunden ... ich les gerade das buch: extraleben teil 1 und da nennen die freunde sich auch "alter" ...
is eben nur nen wort was man teils als spitzname benutzt , obwohl eben jeder "alter" heisst


----------



## Aun (26. Dezember 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> hae ? in unserer zeit gilt das mit sicherheit nicht als abwertend ... sondern sogar als floskel unter kumpels... sagt man doch auch oft zu seinen besten freunden ... ich les gerade das buch: extraleben teil 1 und da nennen die freunde sich auch "alter" ... das is net mal auf das wirkliche alter bezogen ... is eben nur nen wort was man teils als spitzname benutzt , obwohl eben jeder "alter" heisst



das mag ja sein, aber ich halte mich dabei immer noch an eine gewissen etiquette. wen ich zb nicht persönlich kenne, oder mit dem ich anderweitig gut auskomme, den quatsch ich nicht so dämlich von der seite an.
es gibt so viele andere anreden und satzanführungen, die man scherzhaft auffassen kann. aber für mich ist es eben abwertend.

das sollte eben keine herabstufung des nachtaschwärmers sein ( der ist eh unten durch  ) sein ^^


----------



## Fakebook (26. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Erst beleidigst du jemanden damit, kein RL zu haben



Bissel viel reininterpretiert hast du da jetzt.
Ich habe Wrynn nicht beleidigt, kein RL zu haben. Ich merkte lediglich an, dass Wrynn zum Thema Brüste mehrere pcaction-Links parat hat. Das wirkte (unfreiwillig) komisch bis nerdig. Sonst gibts wenigstens Boobz-Bilder.




Reflox schrieb:


> und dann regst du dich auf weil jemand Alter benutzt.



Ebenso bei Mago. Über die deutsche Sprache lästern und den Post mit 'Alter' zu starten, wirkte eben auch etwas schräg.

Vielleicht ist mein Humorverständnis heute seltsam. Ich bin es eigentlich nicht. Ich hätte nur gern ein Eis.


----------



## Aun (26. Dezember 2012)

*eisamstilrecih* ( mom ich hab noch ein magnum im gefrierschrank muahahahahahaha)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_zQrw4zvHaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



an end, once and for all. das trifft es wohl 

naja und wie verbringt ihr euren 2. weihnachtsfeiertag? ich geh zb morgen arbeiten, und dann is erstmal ruhe ^^


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Bissel viel reininterpretiert hast du da jetzt.
> Ich habe Wrynn nicht beleidigt, kein RL zu haben. Ich merkte lediglich an, dass Wrynn zum Thema Brüste mehrere pcaction-Links parat hat. Das wirkte (unfreiwillig) komisch bis nerdig. Sonst gibts wenigstens Boobz-Bilder.



Vielleicht sollte man, die Vorgeschichte kennen. Wrynn und ich haben uns darüber unterhalten, dass die PCGames Action nicht mehr verkauft werde. Da kamen wir unter anderem auch auf die Artikel, die in einem buffed Heft niemals veröffentlicht vorkommen würden. Da sie sich ziemlich oft mit Nacktpatches auseinandergesetzt haben, war es zeimlich einfach mehre Artikel zu finden. Denn wir haben einen ganz raffinierten Trick benutzt... wir haben es ins Suchfeld eingetippt! 



Fakebook schrieb:


> Wird wohl mal wieder Zeit, sich ums RL zu kümmern..



Ich glaube nicht, dass man da viel hineindichten muss, um eine Beleidigung zu verstehen.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2012)

Was sich innerhalb weniger Monate hier tut. Nun gehen sich die Leute wegen sowas wie "Alter" an.


----------



## Fakebook (26. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass man da viel hineindichten muss, um eine Beleidigung zu verstehen.



Ich entschuldige mich in aller Form bei Wrynn für diese _Beileidigung_.

Auch dafür, dass ich den Kram davor nicht gelesen hab und wohl falsche Bezüge hergestellt hab.

Und jetzt geh mir mit deiner weichgespülten Besinnlichkeit weg. Was ihr euch hier gewöhnlich um die Ohren spackt, ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber, als der RL-Hinweis.
Und das kannste jetzt gern auffassen wie du möchtest.


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2012)

Der springende Punkt ist, dass wir untereinander wissen was ernst gemeint ist und was nicht.


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich in aller Form bei Wrynn für diese _Beileidigung_.
> 
> Auch dafür, dass ich den Kram davor nicht gelesen hab und wohl falsche Bezüge hergestellt hab.
> 
> ...



Hat dir irgendwer ins Weihnachtsessen gespuckt? Musstest du das Fest einsam, gebrochen und allein verbringen oder warum gehst du hier einfach Leute an, wie es dir gerade in den Sinn kommt?


----------



## Aun (26. Dezember 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat dir irgendwer ins Weihnachtsessen gespuckt? Musstest du das Fest einsam, gebrochen und allein verbringen oder warum gehst du hier einfach Leute an, wie es dir gerade in den Sinn kommt?



nu is aber mal gut. woher willst du abmessen, wie die leute ticken, wenn der oberspammer ausm forum seit über nem jahr nicht mehr dabei war?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sI_bev7kYHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und nu party hard!


----------



## Fakebook (26. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nu is aber mal gut.



Guter Vorschlag.
Hatte jetzt nicht erwartet, dass so ne kleine Bemerkung Richtung Wrynn (sorry) hier so ausufert.

(Und Razyl, Antwort siehe PM. Ich hab keine Lust, das hier weiter auszuweiden.)


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nu is aber mal gut. woher willst du abmessen, wie die leute ticken, wenn der oberspammer ausm forum seit über nem jahr nicht mehr dabei war?



Oberspammer? Ist mir neu. Und seit einem Jahr? Ist mir auch neu. Muss aber so eine Leuchte wie du genau wissen und Protokoll führen.


----------



## Fritzche (26. Dezember 2012)

Fuck this zoggt was 


Is man mal ne Weile nicht da...


Ich überleg ob ich es mach....Skyrim...zoggn...jezz.....^^


----------



## Fakebook (26. Dezember 2012)

R.I.P. "Dr. Quincy"
Fand ich früher richtig cool.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Ich überleg ob ich es mach....Skyrim...zoggn...jezz.....^^



Ich will von Sturmmäntel zu Kaiserlichen wechseln. Ulfric ist einfach auf den Thron geil finde ich^^ Dem gehts gar nicht um Thalos und die Freiheit von Skyrim. Soll aber bei den Kaiserlichen nicht anders sein.


----------



## Aun (26. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> R.I.P. "Dr. Quincy"
> Fand ich früher richtig cool.



dito. hab die serie jahre lang im krankenhaus gesehen. rip jack klugman. super schauspieler


----------



## Fritzche (26. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich will von Sturmmäntel zu Kaiserlichen wechseln. Ulfric ist einfach auf den Thron geil finde ich^^ Dem gehts gar nicht um Thalos und die Freiheit von Skyrim. Soll aber bei den Kaiserlichen nicht anders sein.



Hä ? ^^ Du willst von Ulfric(Sturmmäntel) zu den Kaiserlichen Wechseln weil Ulfric einfach geil auf dem Thron ist ? ^^

Irgendwie hab ich das jetzt nicht so wirklich mitgeschnitten


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2012)

Ulfric kämpft für die Freiheit von Himmelsrand. Mir kommts aber eher so vor, dass er Skyrim ethnisch rein haben will (Himmelsrand gehört den Nords, die Elfen in einem Ghetto einpfärchen, weniger Privilge für sie etc.) und einfach mit seinem Hintern den Thron wärmen will.

Ach, du hast skyrim ja neu^^ Naja, entscheide du, welche Seite dir zuspricht


----------



## Aun (26. Dezember 2012)

suchti... ^^


----------



## Fritzche (26. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ulfric kämpft für die Freiheit von Himmelsrand. Mir kommts aber eher so vor, dass er Skyrim ethnisch rein haben will (Himmelsrand gehört den Nords, die Elfen in einem Ghetto einpfärchen, weniger Privilge für sie etc.) und einfach mit seinem Hintern den Thron wärmen will.
> 
> Ach, du hast skyrim ja neu^^ Naja, entscheide du, welche Seite dir zuspricht



NeNe ich habs schon vorher mal immer bissel angespielt  Aber persönlich gehören tuts mir seid heut ^^


Und ich denke da die Nord sehr traditionsbewusst und ihre Vergangenheit sehr hoch halten kommt das daher das die Nord viele Kriege gegen die Elfen führen mussten :/ Und außerdem werden bei weitem nicht alle Elfen so behandelt  Rassistische Idioten gibts natürlich überall 

Also ich persönlich kann mich mit dem Kaiserreich nicht anfreunden...vor allem wegen den thalmor ( die das verhältnis Nord-Elfen nicht grade zum besseren drehen ^^)


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mich genau wegen dem und der beinahen Hinrichtung von ihnen abgewendet. Aber naja, die Sturmmäntel wären eigentlich eine gute Sache, wenn Ulfric nicht wäre.


----------



## Fritzche (26. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich habe mich genau wegen dem und der beinahen Hinrichtung von ihnen abgewendet. Aber naja, die Sturmmäntel wären eigentlich eine gute Sache, wenn Ulfric nicht wäre.



Naja denk mal so...erstmal den Krieg gewinnen und dann andere Übel loswerden 


Auch wenn ich fürchte das dass Kaiserreich diese Rebellion und noch mehr Truppen schicken wird...und Ulfric eben daher gebraucht wird :/  Bisher gibt es ja kein Addon das diese Story fortsetzt.


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2012)

Dragonborn bringt auch wieder nur eine neue eigenständige Questreihe


----------



## Aun (26. Dezember 2012)

nu kackt euch ma nich ins hemd wegen nem spiel. was denkst wie ich gefennt hab wegen mass effect 3


----------



## Fritzche (26. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nu kackt euch ma nich ins hemd wegen nem spiel. was denkst wie ich gefennt hab wegen mass effect 3



Weil das Original Ende so kacke war oder der EC ? Also mit dem normalen war ich richtig unzufriden -.- Der Extended hat dann von "Supermies" auf " Gut" gehoben aber fand ich dennoch nicht würdig als Abschluss der ME Trilogie zu gelten...bin gespannt was Bioware Montreal uns da mit der Frostbite 2 zusammenzimmert soll ja ein völlig anderer Ansatz werden ( Kein Soldat, keinerlei Militär)


So ich habe bis eben Skyrim gezoogt und mein alter Ego nach FLusslauf gebracht...dann eben hab ich Skyrim mal die Grafik rumgespielt :

Sehr Hoch - Kann ich definitv mit meiner guten alten 9800 GT nicht zoggn 

Hoch - Läuft super

Mittel - Sieht bei mir aus wie nen Comic mit extrem verwaschenen Texturen...also irgendwie wie so eine 3D Person auf 2D Hintergrund ^^ Noch jemand der das hat ?

Und nun mal ne Frage....

Meine GT9800 kann ich nicht auf den aktuellsten Treiber patchen...also ist doch an dem Ding was putt oder ??

Weil ich hatte schon einige Probleme mit der und habe mir schon ne AMD 7770 geholt gehabt bloß die funktionierte auch nicht -.- ( Bild flackerte ständig bei sowas schwachem wie COD4 :/ Haben die dan zurück geschickt und nu weiß ich nicht ob ich mir ne neue holen soll weil ich nicht weiß ob ich dann das selbe Problem hab -.-) 


System muss ich auch neu aufsetzen....aber keine Windows CD mit 64 Bit zur hand -.-


Menno würd das gern alles noch im Urlaub schaffen sieht aber derzeit schlecht aus :S

Naja ich starte dann mal in die Heia bis später

( Eindlich wieder ausshclafen  )


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Dezember 2012)

Alle noch weg Weihnachten feiern, man man man


----------



## Aun (26. Dezember 2012)

nein, aber immer noch blau


----------



## Fritzche (26. Dezember 2012)

ne ich bin auch noch da


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2012)

WAAAAAAS GEEEEEHT?


----------



## Aun (26. Dezember 2012)

spiele dawn of war. das geht ^^


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2012)

no


----------



## Fritzche (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich zogg noch SWTOR werd aber wohl gleich Skyrim weiterdaddeln..

Mein Bruder zoggt die ganze Zeit Far Cry 3...will auch mal spielen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Dezember 2012)

Grade das wohl schönste Weihnachtsgeschenk überhaupt bekommen


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Grade das wohl schönste Weihnachtsgeschenk überhaupt bekommen



hmmmm eier?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich sag mal so : Auf die Frage konnte sie nur mit Ja oder Nein antworten


----------



## Reflox (27. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

whaaat?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so : Auf die Frage konnte sie nur mit Ja oder Nein antworten



Heiratsantrag?


----------



## Xidish (27. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Heiratsantrag?



Oder die Frage war: Schatz, bist Du schwanger?^^
Moin & Gruesse aus Hamburg ...bin noch unterwegs ...


----------



## Fakebook (27. Dezember 2012)

Da Sh1k4ri kurz nach dem Post verschwand, wars vielleicht die Frage nach Sex.
... meist der Anfang von Schwangerschaften und Heiratsanträgen


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2012)

hmmm sex


----------



## Fakebook (27. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hmmm sex



war das nen "hmmm Sex...   "
oder ein "HMMM Sex!   "


----------



## Fritzche (27. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Da Sh1k4ri kurz nach dem Post verschwand, wars vielleicht die Frage nach Sex.
> ... meist der Anfang von Schwangerschaften und Heiratsanträgen



Rofl....


So geh jetzt Skyrim spielen -.- Mein Bruder wird nicht fertig mit Far Cry 3 grmbl -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> war das nen "hmmm Sex...  "
> oder ein "HMMM Sex!  "



Bei mir wäre es ein: "Hmmmm...das was ich nie haben werde "


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2012)

wohl eher ein ausdruck des interesses, als ein jubelschrei


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g149AZywM9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Niii...Niimmbuus 200

2000 du Downsyndrom!


Guten Abend Razyl.


----------



## Edou (27. Dezember 2012)

Nabend <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kz_6jagv_D4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Zum abendlichen Genuß.


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2012)

nänänänä. wenn dann




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1YCFui5SQJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit black sabbath bin ich atm übersättigt


----------



## Reflox (27. Dezember 2012)

Let me stop you right there





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HVnVMoJTjHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2012)

hmmm ich hab noch nie dujardin getrunken. einen herzlichen dank an meine oma: "oma danke für die magnum flasche"
iwie geiles gesöff ^^


----------



## Fakebook (27. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hmmm ich hab noch nie dujardin getrunken.



Erinnert mich an den Werbeslogan "Darauf einen Dujardin..."
Muss Jahrzehnte her sein, dass ich den das letzte Mal gehört habe.


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Muss Jahrzehnte her sein, dass ich den das letzte Mal gehört habe.



*hier bitte bösen spruch übers älter werden einfügen*

aber ich glaube aus frühen kindheitstagen kenn ich den spruch auch noch. heute hörst doch eh nur noch nichtschmeckende kommerzwerbung....


----------



## Reflox (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo? :<


----------



## Konov (27. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hallo? :<



Hallo!


----------



## Fritzche (27. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hallo? :<



Huhu 

Ich komm grad nicht auf meine Gildenseite und das TS ist auch noch dauwn -.- Ich geh FarCry 3 am PC von meinem Bro spielen


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2012)

Zock mal nicht so viel du Suchti 

Far Cry 3 ist geil, muss ich auch unbedingt weiterzocken.


----------



## Fritzche (28. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Zock mal nicht so viel du Suchti
> 
> Far Cry 3 ist geil, muss ich auch undebidngt weiterzocken.





Jeder braucht seinen Stoff 


Joa ist schon geil nur schon auf Mittel ist die erste Mission so übel -.- gestern dann keinen Bock mehr gehabt ^^ ich geh zwei Zentimeter nach vorn und BAM entdeckt


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich spiel eh immer auf einfach 

Nur bei CoD spiel ich die Story mehrmals durch, auf verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen. Wobei ich meistens auf Söldner durchspiele und nur die doofen Missionen auf Soldat


----------



## Fritzche (28. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich spiel eh immer auf einfach
> 
> Nur bei CoD spiel ich die Story mehrmals durch, auf verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen. Wobei ich meistens auf Söldner durchspiele und nur die doofen Missionen auf Soldat



Wut? Also ich fang meistens immer schon höher an...weil ichs sonst langweilig find ^^


----------



## Arosk (28. Dezember 2012)

Jemand anderst grad noch Paypal Probleme?


----------



## Fritzche (28. Dezember 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jemand anderst grad noch Paypal Probleme?



Also ich komm nur nich aufs Gilden TS und HP :/ Paypal nutz ich aber auch schon seit einer ewigkeit nimmer ^^


Zogge nebenbei FarCry 3 am Pc von meinem Bro ^^


----------



## Arosk (28. Dezember 2012)

Kleine Story:


PAYPAL FTW!

Musste grad die Sicherheitsfragen beantworten. Aus irgendeinem Grund waren sie falsch. Jetzt ist mein Konto gesperrt. Nicht weiter tragisch, eigentlich.

Also, falls man sich nicht mehr einloggen kann, muss man den Support anrufen. Klickt man auf die Telefonkontaktseite, muss man sich einloggen, um irgendeinen PIN zu bekommen, den man am Telefon nennen muss, und um überhaupt erst mal die Telefonnummer zu bekommen. WIE ZUR HÖLLE SOLL DAS GEHEN, WENN MAN SICH NICHT EINLOGGEN KANN?

Wie dumm ist diese Firma eigentlich?



> Die Sicherheit Ihrer Daten ist uns sehr wichtig. Deshalb besprechen wir Fragen zum PayPal-Konto nur mit dem Kontoinhaber. Damit wir wissen, dass Sie der Kontoinhaber sind, fragen wir Sie am Telefon nach einer Kundenservice-PIN. Sie erhalten diese PIN direkt nach dem Einloggen in Ihr PayPal-Konto.




Epic fail...


----------



## Fritzche (28. Dezember 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kleine Story:
> 
> 
> PAYPAL FTW!
> ...



Jep genau das selbe Problem...deswegen komm ich seit knapp nen Jahr nicht mehr auf mein Paypal konto


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Dezember 2012)

HALLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO KINDER!


----------



## Fakebook (28. Dezember 2012)

Unfreiwilliges Lauftraining absolviert.
Wollte eigentlich nur Zigaretten am Automaten gegenüber holen. Automat kaputt. Also Spätkauf zwei Straßen weiter.
Blöderweise war ich im schicken Adidas-Zwirn zum Automaten gegangen. Aber in dem Outfit zum Spätkauf?

Was denkt man über 40-jährige nachts halb 10 im Sportdress auf der Straße? 1) Sportlich! 2) Assi 3) kostest dich max. nen 10er
Hab mich für 1) entschieden und bin zum/vom Spätkauf gejoggt. Doof mit Raucherlunge.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2012)

HELLLOOO

Zocke grad Awesomenauts (MOBA 2D-Sidescroller), macht unheimlich viel Spaß


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Unfreiwilliges Lauftraining absolviert.
> Wollte eigentlich nur Zigaretten am Automaten gegenüber holen. Automat kaputt. Also Spätkauf zwei Straßen weiter.
> Blöderweise war ich im schicken Adidas-Zwirn zum Automaten gegangen. Aber in dem Outfit zum Spätkauf?
> 
> ...



Nun, aber jeder Lauf ist gut für die Lunge. <Kichert>
Aber wenigstens mal ein Mensch der sich genausoviele paranoide Gedanken macht wie ich.


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nun, aber jeder Lauf ist gut für die Lunge. <Kichert>



Dann kommt der ganze Teer wieder raus


----------



## Magogan (28. Dezember 2012)

Wollte ein 2,5-Stunden-Video mit Movie Maker speichern, aber als es nach 2,5 Stunden gespeichert war, war es natürlich nicht abspielbar ...

Manchmal frage ich mich, wie die ihre Software eigentlich testen, wenn nicht mal das Speichern eines Videos richtig funktioniert ...


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wollte ein 2,5-Stunden-Video mit Movie Maker speichern, aber als es nach 2,5 Stunden gespeichert war, war es natürlich nicht abspielbar ...
> 
> Manchmal frage ich mich, wie die ihre Software eigentlich testen, wenn nicht mal das Speichern eines Videos richtig funktioniert ...



Windows will dir damit einfach nur sagen:

Hey, niemand schaut es sich an, mach dir nicht die mühe es noch hochzuladen!


----------



## Magogan (28. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Windows will dir damit einfach nur sagen:
> 
> Hey, niemand schaut es sich an, mach dir nicht die mühe es noch hochzuladen!


Kann sein ^^

Ob ich wohl mit FRAPS in 3D aufnehmen kann? Muss ich mal ausprobieren ^^


----------



## Fritzche (28. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kann sein ^^
> 
> Ob ich wohl mit FRAPS in 3D aufnehmen kann? Muss ich mal ausprobieren ^^






Was willst denn aufnehmen ? ^^


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Unfreiwilliges Lauftraining absolviert.
> Wollte eigentlich nur Zigaretten am Automaten gegenüber holen. Automat kaputt. Also Spätkauf zwei Straßen weiter.
> Blöderweise war ich im schicken Adidas-Zwirn zum Automaten gegangen. Aber in dem Outfit zum Spätkauf?
> 
> ...





Immerhin konntest du die gängigen Klischees gegeneinander abwägen und hast dich voller Ehrfurcht ans Joggen gewagt - das sollte dich in das beste Licht rücken.
Ich denke der Plan hat funktioniert.


----------



## Fakebook (28. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich denke der Plan hat funktioniert.


Glaub auch. Nur der 'Spätverkäufer' war vielleicht irritiert, warum ich ausser Atem ne Benson&Hedges order und diesmal ohne ein paar Efes wieder los bin...
Naja, Anstand/Anschein bewahrt. Lieber scheinheilig als Assi oder 10-Dollar-********


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> 10-Dollar-********



Schlampe?


----------



## Fakebook (28. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schlampe?



Das Original-Film-Zitat lautet "10-Dollar-Nutte". Von der Sache her bekommst du aber volle Punktzahl


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Das Original-Film-Zitat lautet "10-Dollar-Nutte". Von der Sache her bekommst du aber volle Punktzahl



Aber es sind 8 Sternchen gewesen.

* * * * * * * *
S C H L A M P E


----------



## Fakebook (28. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aber es sind 8 Sternchen gewesen.



Drei Sterne waren für meinen Drink, mit dem ich mein Gewissen besänftigt habe.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Drei Sterne waren für meinen Drink, mit dem ich mein Gewissen besänftigt habe.


Na was gabs denn feines zu trinken?


----------



## Fakebook (28. Dezember 2012)

Cola mit Vodka verdünnt.
Zweifelhafter Geschmack, aber sanft zur Seele 

Also 'Panic Room' nebenbei schauen ist irgendwie doof. Ne Frau hinter viel Stahl, die den Ex über die Klinge springen lässt und dann gerettet werden muss. Ziemlich .... Emo.
Beim ersten Mal fand ich das noch scary.


----------



## Magogan (28. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Was willst denn aufnehmen ? ^^


GW2


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Cola mit Vodka verdünnt.
> Zweifelhafter Geschmack, aber sanft zur Seele



Sowas bräuchte ich jetzt auch >.>

Paranoid me:
Wollte Magos forum Trollen, dann lieber doch nicht weil die IP gespeichert wird.


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2012)

Panic room is echt nen Film den man einmal guckt und gespannt ist und danach nie wieder, weil man weiß was passiert. ^^


----------



## Fakebook (28. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Panic room is echt nen Film den man einmal guckt und gespannt ist und danach nie wieder, weil man weiß was passiert. ^^



Wie Fight Club. Beim ersten Mal hat der mich umgehauen. Ein zweites Mal geht nur zusammen mit Freunden - wenn man die Klappe halten kann.


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2012)

Ja is eigtl bei vielen (wenn nicht allen) Filmen so... nur manche haben halt so das gewisse etwas, das für einen selbst so gut ist, dass es lohnt ihn sich auch ein zweites und drittes mal anzuschauen.
Dazu gehören bei mir u.a. die Filme aus meiner Kindheit/Jugend, so 80er und früh 90er Schenkelklopfer mit John Candy oder so Zeug

Neulich erst wieder "Ein Ticket für zwei" gesehen, Steve Martin und John Candy, immer wieder lustig wenn auch hoffnugslos veraltet - der Humor haut mich heute mehr um als mancher moderner Film


----------



## Fakebook (28. Dezember 2012)

Bin grad etwas verunsichert. Ein Comic online gestellt, bei dem nur 30% des Comics zu sehen sind und prompt zwei 'likes' in zwei Minuten.
Hmm, weniger ist mehr?!

*Zeichenbrett in die Tonne hau* *zur Flasche greif* *Kika einschalt*


----------



## Xidish (28. Dezember 2012)

So ... endlich wieder zu hause ... 

Nicht , daß ich die knapp 2 Wochen ohne Computer nicht ausgekommen bin -
es ist jedoch schön, wieder den PC zu haben (erst recht, wo der der Pc fast komplett neu ist -
fehlt nur noch n neuer CPU Lüfter und später noch eine neue GraKa) und nicht ständig per Smartphone scrollen zu müssen


Allerdings ist es hier heute so:
Egal ob ich mit kurzem Schlafanzug auf den Balkon bin oder in der Wohnung ...
Temperaturmäßig ist es nahezu dasselbe.  nee eher brrrrrrrrr

Geht morgen die Heizung nicht, gibt's "Ärger".

*Ps.* 
Von Mischungen ala Cola/Wodka oder Cola/Whisky kann ich nur abraten!
Denn beides wirkt genau entgegengesetzt! 

pps.
Kika hat schon längst Feierabend!^^

greetz


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YZMWgW6QNuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Den film zieh ich mir grad rein, einfach perfekt die Szene


----------



## H2OTest (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe dünne Arme - doch daran wird sich nichts ändern
Doch wirk neben Spliff wie 'n Gangster


----------



## Fakebook (29. Dezember 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Kika hat schon längst Feierabend!^^



Kika Sendepausen-Endlosschleife ist episch und kennt keinen Feierabend!
"Welcher Buchstabe fehlt in diesem Wort: Br_t"


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2012)

Brut


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sowas bräuchte ich jetzt auch >.>
> 
> Paranoid me:
> Wollte Magos forum Trollen, dann lieber doch nicht weil die IP gespeichert wird.



Hast du etwa Angst, dass Mago herausfindet wo du wohnst und dir auf die Nase haut oder was?


----------



## Xidish (29. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> "Welcher Buchstabe fehlt in diesem Wort: Br_t"


Bei dem, was Du zu trinken scheinst (laut Post), fehlt da der Buchstabe Ei.


----------



## Fakebook (29. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Brut


Mich überkommt grad die Lust, die Brut eines Schafes zerstückelt in einem Fladenbrot mit Knoblauchsoße und Schafskäse zu verschlingen.
Leider zuviele Drinks, um nochmal Richtung Dönerbude zu fahren.

@Xid... korrekt. (naja, das bewahrt mich vor unveganen Fehltritten. Aber grad würde ich gern daneben treten)

Ok, fünfter oder sechster Durchlauf der Kika-Sendepausenschleife. Reicht. Ich wünsche eine gute Nacht!


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

sup?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Dezember 2012)

kp, webcomic lesen wärend die neue tvkritik läd.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

mein gehirn müsste demnach längst querschnittsgelähmt und geistig zurückgeblieben im bett liegen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



n8


----------



## Konov (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich geh auch, gute nacht


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

alles pussies außer mutti!


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

wat oder wem is eklig?


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

Wer brauch Nightwish, wenn Marco Hietala bei Tarot viel besser ist! Warum sagt mit denn keiner das diese Band existiert...sogar viel länger als Nightwish. :3


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

EsperFTW schrieb:


> kein plan, wollt auch einfach mal nur meine postings pushen



rflx wallte deines amtes   




Edou schrieb:


> Wer brauch Nightwish, wenn Marco Hietala bei Tarot viel besser ist! Warum sagt mit denn keiner das diese Band existiert...sogar viel länger als Nightwish. :3



ich kenn die typen, aber melodischer als nightwish geht nicht! ich mein eine professionelle opernsängerausbildung macht sich schon bezahlt. außerdem haben nightwish neben blind guardian eine ganze generation geprägt.
tarot ist da ne andere sparte, mMn





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sp8ZTF20py4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




außerdem ist tarja ein absolut geiles aas


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Sowas dulde ich hier nicht... <Schaut ihn mit großen Reißzähnen und Dämonischen Augen an> Komm her mein Kind und du sollst postings haben!

Der Herr verlang sein Blut...ja, sein Blut... <Kichert Wahnsinnig>

Alles für den großen Meister...die Dunkelheit...Wahnsinn...


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

Such dir Frauen in der Regel, die haben genug davon. Buddhaleinchen :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2012)

Sahnebuddah RP'D, TAKE THE KIDS AND RUN


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Such dir Frauen in der Regel, die haben genug davon. Buddhaleinchen :3



Man könnte doch viel besser ihnen die Eingeweide rausreißen während sie noch leben, nicht? Macht doch viel mehr Spaß.


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

TEK ZE KITZ ÄNT PUT TEM IN ZE BOX!! 

lalalalalal Ich bin noch wach was ein Wunderwerk der Technik...oder es sind die 11 Tassen kaffe von gestern...mhm...

Naja, wenn man Nekrophil ist ists sicher ne Lösung, aber ich glaub kaum das Frauen es anziehend finden wenn man sie mit "Hey Baby, lust auf ne blutende Gedärmparty bei mir" anmacht....


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

EsperFTW schrieb:


> kein plan, wollt auch einfach mal nur meine postings pushen



Hier werden hochintelligente Diskussion geführt. Du Lappen.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

EsperFTW schrieb:


> deine sig ist schon hart eklig sean...


Und du kannst dich mal bitte wieder in deine Trollhöhle verkriechen, danke 

Und nenn mich nicht Sean, das dürfen nur Leute die schon länger im Forum sind!

Zum beispiel das Refloxschatzy <3


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

Wie gehts den Männern und Frauen heute denn?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> TEK ZE KITZ ÄNT PUT TEM IN ZE BOX!!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pDxn0Xfqkgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich wette der Typ ist irgendwer der hier schon im Forum ist/war.


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

So...viel Hass.....MEIN SCHATZ...DOBBY BÖSE...ahm ich bring grad was durcheinander. Wub Wub Wub.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Wen haben wir in ltzter Zeit verärgert?

Fakebook... hm ne das war nur ich.
Magogan?

oder es ist einfach AÖ. Oder sonst ein präpubertärer Lauch.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=frhVPKbroh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

EsperFTW schrieb:


> du kannst mich mal hart am aa lecken ..sean..biste hier der harte stammposter wa? voll cool unso



Du bist doch bestimmt Razyl, der Dampf ablässt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hier werden hochintelligente Diskussion geführt. Du Lappen.



THIS! und nichts anderes. btw wo sind eigtl die katzen und "möpse" aus dem spätsommerspam geblieben?


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

Ihr Postet alle Videos, ich will auch. :< 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XrB_-wJZREY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> THIS! und nichts anderes. btw wo sind eigtl die katzen und "möpse" aus dem spätsommerspam geblieben?



Stimmt, das hat sich ziemlich gelegt. Zeit damit wieder anzufangen *hrhr*


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Okay Mago ist es nicht. Der ist auch da.

Razyl ist es auch nicht. Der lässt auch ohne Zweitaccount Dampf ab


----------



## Magogan (29. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sowas bräuchte ich jetzt auch >.>
> 
> Paranoid me:
> Wollte Magos forum Trollen, dann lieber doch nicht weil die IP gespeichert wird.


Wie bei Wikipedia ^^

Wenn du dich registrierst und eingeloggt bist, wird deine IP aber nicht gespeichert ^^


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

Lass mein Razi ausm Spiel, der macht sowas nicht. :< 
Mayday, mayday...wir verlieren rasant an Niveau...ich wiederhole: Mayday, mayday...wir verlieren rasant an Niveau.


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

Man sagt....er wartet irgendwo da draußen...um erneut....mit Steinen zu werfen!


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Mayday, mayday...wir verlieren rasant an Niveau...ich wiederhole: Mayday, mayday...wir verlieren rasant an Niveau.



Tower an Flug Buf734-fed: Derzeit keine Möglichkeiten zur Niveauanhebung in Aussicht, over!


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





muahahahaha grammarnazi strikes again ^^


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Awh come on guyz, wer hat ihn jetzt reportet? Guyz come on....

Guyz, ich hab nicht mal meine Gorilla Warfare copypasta auspacken können, why do you this guyz' Come on guyz... come on...


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

Das Youre war schon richtig, nur war bei dem Bild halt kein ' dabei, wo's das Problem, solange man es in den offiziellen Schreiben benutzt 

Ich wars nicht, ich fand ihn lustig.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (29. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und nenn mich nicht Sean, das dürfen nur Leute die schon länger im Forum sind!


Ok, dann nenne ich Dich von nun an nur noch Sean. 

in memories





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ngVMutEsc-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Kannte den eigentlich irgendjemand?


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

Es ist kurz vor 2, ich bin noch Nüchtern....mhhh mach ich meine Whiskey flasche noch auf...oder nicht. 

Nö, solange ihr mich noch kennt ist's mir schnuppe. *tief luft hol*


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Awh come on guyz, wer hat ihn jetzt reportet? Guyz come on....



Bestimmt nicht ich


----------



## stefanru (29. Dezember 2012)

gute nacht  leider ist die firma von denen daryl die armbrust hat pleite dann wirds wohl
doch ne "Excalibur - Equinox" schon vor wochen bestellt und sie ist ja auch um welten besser 
horton hat TWD wohl auch nicht viel geholfen^^


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Warum nur sean? Das ist als ob dir jemand einen KFC Becher hinstellt und ihn dir gleich wieder wegnimmt, sobald du in den ersten Chicken Wing gebissen hast!


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

REFLOX! Wie kannst du nur diese Karte ausspielen....jetzt hab ich hunger auf Chickenwings. :S


----------



## Xidish (29. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Kannte den eigentlich irgendjemand?


Den Nicknamen kannte ich aus all den ganzen Jahren noch nicht.

Kann es sein, daß seine Post gleich gelöscht werden?
Denn alle Quotes von Euch zum ihm sind für mich nicht abrufbar.^^


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Das ist voll fies. Da bekommen wir Spielezug und sean muss es gleich putt machen :<


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

Wird vermutlich wohl so dann sein. Vorallem wenn's nen Trollacc war, ja das war definitiv einer, wird direkt alles Gelöscht soweit ich noch weiß. 

Mein Forenpolizei wahn ist schon ne weile rum.


----------



## Xidish (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe auch nix gemeldet - wie auch bin gerade eben erst wieder in diesen thread gekommen.

Aaaah, noch 2 Tage - dann werde ich hier 1 Jahr alt - na zumindest mit diesem Nick.^


----------



## Magogan (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe Angst davor, älter zu werden und irgendwann zu sterben ...


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nix gemeldet - wie auch bin gerade eben erst wieder in diesen thread gekommen.
> 
> Aaaah, noch 2 Tage - dann werde ich hier 1 Jahr alt - na zumindest mit diesem Nick.^



Ich hab bisher alle meine Geburtstage verpasst....3 oder 4 Kein Plan grad wann ich mich angemeldet hab überhaupt.  Ahhhh 22. März 2009. Hey ich werd 4 jahre alt. :3


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

^
loughed my ass off


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

Reflox....You Won the Interwebz today!


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich behalte die


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Just Legen- wait for it! -dary! Ik leev di, Reflox!


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

stop spamming, mod incoming


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

You already Won the Interwebz today, plx wait till tomorrow to win it again.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> You already Won the Interwebz today, plx wait till tomorrow to win it again.



Itz not abut win the internetz, itz abut sending a messeg.


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

Well, but pricez r very nice!


----------



## Xidish (29. Dezember 2012)

Das war letzte Woche so genial .... 

Miniatur Wunderland Hamburg


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mir grad Kartoffeln gebacken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nun guck ich mal, was es da draussen so für PvP gibt.


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

Kohlenhydrate um die Uhrzeit sind definitiv nichtmehr Gesund. :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Kohlenhydrate um die Uhrzeit sind definitiv nichtmehr Gesund. :<



Alkohol auch nicht ... ?


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab Bock auf Pizza. Sind schon 6 Stunden seit der letzten vergangen ._.


Duuuuuuuu specti, ist Ren-Alekz jetzt für immer fort? :<


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

NOCH ist die Flasche zu. Wird sie vermutlich auch noch bleiben...Koffein reicht grad. Koffein + Alk...ich glaub ich würd heut abend noch um die halbe Welt rennen. 

Aber hey ich wurd grad für heut zum Feiern eingeladen, wub wub wub!


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Also morgen heute oder heute heute?


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

Heute jetzt 2:30 spätestens weil ich die Flasche dann eben Ex'n würd.


----------



## Xidish (29. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also morgen heute oder heute heute?


Da fehlt noch heute morgen.

*edit:*
Laggt Buffed gerade mal wieder?


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

It's not about the Fun...it's 'bout sending a message!


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Und nun guck ich mal, was es da draussen so für PvP gibt.


So ein paar Betrunkene sind sicherlich noch draußen, aber pass auf die Elitefaschos auf! Sie sind meist Feige und treten in Rudeln auf, das ist die berüchtigte Schwarmintelligenz.


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

Ach, mit dem richtigen Equip sind die auch nur wie Trashmobs und verziehn sich schnell. So ne Ak - 47 mit 30 Muniverzauberung wirkt wunder!


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Okay ich hör ja schon auf :<


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

Reflox...wtf is Wrong /w you...you god of Interwebz today?


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, ich finds Klasse witzig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2012)

Meine Jim Beam neigt sich dem Ende... 

... your turn Edou


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

Ne lass mal ich geh heut abend wohl noch Feiern, da will ich mir jetzt nicht die Birne noch wegsaufen....aber Shika....FICK DICH MIT DEINER JIM BEAM...will ich auch..:<


----------



## Xidish (29. Dezember 2012)

Apropo Soviet Union.

In der U-Bahn in Hamburg sprach uns ein betrunkener uniformierte Russe(?) an.
Dazu bot er mir eine Zigarette an.

Ich lehnte ab und sagte ihm blöderweise auf russisch, daß ich kein russisch verstehe. 
Darauf kam er gar nicht klar und wurde etwas sauer - was aber noch gut ausging.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2012)

HA!

Weihnachtsgeschenk von meiner Freundin, dir jedenfalls viel F U N beim feiern 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QwNPGL0Kds0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




@Xidish

Ein Glück hast du die Kippe nicht angenommen, das kann hier schnell schief gehen  Hatte aber auch schon interessante Gespräche mit Polen/Bosniern/Russen, die einen nach nem Kiez Besuch die Welt erklären wollen. Geht aber eigentlich immer friedlich aus


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

Du hättest ihn zur Beruhigung fragen sollen ob er Vodka will 

Joa hoffe ich zumindest, dass da F U N dabei ist. xD


----------



## Xidish (29. Dezember 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Du hättest ihn zur Beruhigung fragen sollen ob er Vodka will


Sowas führe ich nicht mehr bei mir.
Das Blöde war halt mein erster Satz.
Für weitere Sätze fehlten mir die Worte.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Also wenn er bei russisch abging, wars vermutlich ein Ukrainer


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Duuuuuuuu specti, ist Ren-Alekz jetzt für immer fort? :<


Für immer? Wer weiß. Es wird sicher eine Zeit geben, wo er uns wieder heimsuchen wird. Und dann wird deine Zeit wieder kommen! Bis dahin, Geduld und trainiere weiter! 




seanbuddha schrieb:


> [...] Elitefaschos [...] Schwarmintelligenz [...]


Passt nicht zusammen.


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

die russen heutzutage sind wie die franzosen ( zu jeder jahreszeit...franzosen sind eingebildete schwuchteln.........(ich kenn mehr franz. mädels, die deutsch und englisch können, als franz. kerle -,- allles faschisten!)
hast ihn vllt mal auf englisch angesprochen? 

sie können alle, aber bei denen ist die geschichte immer noch im nacken.... und deshalb wollen die nicht.


----------



## Fakebook (29. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hier werden hochintelligente Diskussion geführt. Du Lappen.



das Zitat kommt spät, aber es ist so zeitlos schön!


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

Du hättest ihn ja auch in ne Kneipe einladen sollen, ich verlange nicht dass du es sofort parat hast. 

Naja ich leg mich nun mal hin. Nacht Männlein und Weiblei...wait wem mach ich was vor...nacht Broskis!


----------



## Xidish (29. Dezember 2012)

Ja, Gute Nacht .... das wünsche ich Euch auch ... bis später.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Passt nicht zusammen.



Du weisst doch was Schwarmintelligenz ist, nicht?  Da werden sie noch dümmer als sie schon sind  

http://dagobah.net/flash/evil_adam_sandler.swf
PARTY HARD


----------



## Fakebook (29. Dezember 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ja, Gute Nacht .... das wünsche ich Euch auch ... bis später.



Hab ich vor ca. ner Stunde auch schon Mal gesagt.
Aber wen interessiert, was man vor ner Stunde im Nachtschwärmer gelabert hat.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> das Zitat kommt spät, aber es ist so zeitlos schön!



Der Lappen war Absicht 

Wenn Ren-Alekz wieder kommt, hab ich meinen ganzen Ordner bereit. 5 Gigabyte an reaction faces hält niemand stand.

Und Russen sind coole Typen! Franzosen und Japaner sind schlimm!


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

yeah fakebook is back


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich habs auch ehrlich grade vor, aber dieses Lied hält mich auf und es hört irgendwie nicht auf....ach wait...Youtube-repeat...lustig wärs wenns von Dream Theater - Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence wäre.... Koffein überschuss ist scheiße, ernsthaft. Man will schlafen aber ist so hüperaktiv.... 

hüperaktiv...well played Edous grammatik...well played. *hyperaktiv natürlich


----------



## Xidish (29. Dezember 2012)

Mit diesem Film bin ich nun weg.

Angucken lohnt sich! 
Es ist eine Welt für sich ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8MKIMWGu7Fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gn9


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn Ren-Alekz wieder kommt, hab ich meinen ganzen Ordner bereit.



Und meinen .swf hält niemand stand!
http://dagobah.net/flash/Ghost_tie.swf
Da frikkin' Ghostbusters spinnin' Ghost tie!


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Im MiWula war ich auch mal. Ein Tag reicht nicht um dort alles zu sehen. Auch wollte ich in den Hamburg Dungeon, aber mein Bruder hatte Schiss ._______.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich habs auch ehrlich grade vor, aber dieses Lied hält mich auf und es hört irgendwie nicht auf....ach wait...Youtube-repeat...lustig wärs wenns von Dream Theater - Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence wäre.... Koffein überschuss ist scheiße, ernsthaft. Man will schlafen aber ist so hüperaktiv....
> 
> hüperaktiv...well played Edous grammatik...well played. *hyperaktiv natürlich






Your Musikgeschmack is great  Hier, vllt besser zum EInschlafen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LH_9lJxeiXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



REFLOX DU WARST IN HAMBURG?


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Vor 2 oder 3 Jahren


----------



## Fakebook (29. Dezember 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Koffein überschuss ist scheiße, ernsthaft.


Hatte ich gestern. Bin gegen 5:30 Uhr in den Schlaf gesunken *Teufel an die Wand mal*
Ich hab mir gesagt: trag es wie ein Urlauber!

Hat echt geholfen, sonst wäre es sicher 6:30 Uhr geworden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2012)

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich grade (oder auch schon immer) in Hamburg lebe. Wahrscheinlich haben wir uns sogar gesehen, unbewusst 

Btw danke Edou, nu häng ich an DT


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Vor 2 oder 3 Jahren



Du musst mal zu mir kommen, mein Schatz! Hab auch nen ganz tolles Geschenk für dich <3


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Sagt der Penner, der wissentlich 20 Minuten von mir entfernt Ferien macht 

@shika

Kann gut sein. Aber damals hab ich dich ja noch nicht gekannt


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

hat er sich den arsch abgelacht ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sagt der Penner, der wissentlich 20 Minuten von mir entfernt Ferien macht



Vom 2. bis zum 5. Bin ich wieder da.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Dann komm mal vorbei


----------



## Fakebook (29. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hab auch nen ganz tolles Geschenk für dich <3



Bitte mehr Details!

(ich geb offen zu, mehr alberne Hühner-Fotobücher Dank Pixum-Fail zu besitzen, als es Freunde gibt, die dieses Geschenk anzunehmen bereit wären. - Jetzt deine 'Geheimnisse'!)


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich will ein Chicky Buch D:


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Bitte mehr Details!
> 
> (ich geb offen zu, mehr alberne Hühner-Fotobücher Dank Pixum-Fail zu besitzen, als es Freunde gibt, die dieses Geschenk anzunehmen bereit wären. - Jetzt deine 'Geheimnisse'!)



Das ist nicht für den Nachtschwärmer geeignet und erst ab 21 Jahren


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Lass mein Razi ausm Spiel, der macht sowas nicht. :<
> Mayday, mayday...wir verlieren rasant an Niveau...ich wiederhole: Mayday, mayday...wir verlieren rasant an Niveau.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Oh ich glaube ich hab schon einen Kurztrip nach.... Hakististan gebucht... vor 5 Minuten... äh 5 Monaten!


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Oh ich glaube ich hab schon einen Kurztrip nach.... Hakististan gebucht... vor 5 Minuten... äh 5 Monaten!



Du kannst mir nicht entrinnen... ich spüre deine Seele, ich werde sie an mich reißen und langsam auffressen, ehe den Geistloser Körper nurnoch da liegt und ihn ihn langsam zerstückeln werde, jeden Schnitt werde ich genießen! 

Hach Kinder, es ist spät *Kicher* Nein Reflox, ich würd dir ein Bierchen ausgeben ^^


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

U WOT M8?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (29. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> erst ab 21 Jahren



Das vermag ich auszugleichen. Beurkundete 40 Jahre, nach dem 14ten Durchlauf Bernd-das-Brot-Sendepausenschleife empfundene 57 Jahre.


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2012)

signatur erweitert ^^

bzw bei sean muss ich manchmal an das hier denken ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hiwVtu2zCPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Kamsi, du hast Ren-Alekz verpasst. Das ist voll die Schwukke brO!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2012)

Ok Leutz, itS Schlafenszeit ... NACHTINACHT!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x_xJqkzngBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hier, hört euch dieses Meisterwerk an...


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> signatur erweitert ^^



Schön das ich dir soviel Material liefer <3



Fakebook schrieb:


> Das vermag ich auszugleichen. Beurkundete 40 Jahre, nach dem 14ten Durchlauf Bernd-das-Brot-Sendepausenschleife empfundene 57 Jahre.



Ne, schreib ich lieber trotzdem nicht. Sowas ist nicht für Frauenohren bestimmt ^^


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ok Leutz, itS Schlafenszeit ... NACHTINACHT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (29. Dezember 2012)

Mich grad von Kika getrennt und auf RTL gelandet - Shartshow-Wiederholung. Wer ist der Mann mit den Socken bis zum Knie?


----------



## Fakebook (29. Dezember 2012)

Ohh, Dieter Thomas Heck ... totgeglaubte leben länger


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

So, der Meister geht jetzt schlafen!

GUTE NACHT! *Fanfaren ertönen lass und sich in das Königliche Schlafgemacht zurückzieh*


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2012)

und wenn ist das hier ein meisterwerk 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aRMFH71fDIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (29. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Fanfaren ertönen lass ...*



Nicht jeder Furz ist eine Fanfare.
Gute Nacht! Ich bin jetzt auch weg. Gleich jedenfalls.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Lasst uns doch nicht alleine :<

Pöh :<

Dann mach ich eben alleine PARTY HARD!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=csJqtoBFWm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MkT2wW3-1jQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




prost genossen und genossinen! super track zu einem super film. *hicks*


----------



## H2OTest (29. Dezember 2012)

Was geht?


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

reflox ist *KEIN* mädchen!

cpt. obvious has spoken


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> reflox ist *KEIN* mädchen!
> 
> cpt. obvious has spoken



Hä?


----------



## H2OTest (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin kein Mädchen? - Das wüsst ich aber !


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

ist so! your god has spoken


----------



## H2OTest (29. Dezember 2012)

Tanzt meine Affen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HDHz1M5PYlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Heute unterhalte ich euch !



Das ist blasphemie! Nur der Dunkle Herrscher darf unsere Freude bestimmen, los Diener, zerfleischt ihn!


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Ca. hunderttausend Menschen im Bremer Hafen - geil. ErdkundeBattle, Wikipedia for life. 
Was ist da los, Duzoe? Im Battle brauch man Lines und die werden auch nicht besser, wenn man lauter schreit.



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das ist blasphemie! Nur der Dunkle Herrscher darf unsere Freude bestimmen, los Diener, zerfleischt ihn!



No


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

nein nein nein nein nein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*indeckunggeh*


----------



## H2OTest (29. Dezember 2012)

Boah tote Hose hier?


----------



## Konov (29. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Boah tote Hose hier?



Näh


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Boah tote Hose hier?



Ich bin grad im RP, da kann ich schlecht das Forum zutexten.


----------



## H2OTest (29. Dezember 2012)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggwwwwwwwwwweillllllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiggggggggggggggggggg





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgMWbV8urrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

inka panflötenspieler!


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Pfffffffffffrt


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> inka panflötenspieler!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2QeEnWI5LZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EoaPhxNubL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




für alle, die etwas ruhe etwas ruhe rauchen


----------



## H2OTest (29. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IIFfdrQR2Qw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pyjlbWBgyjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bestes Lied ever!


----------



## H2OTest (29. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (29. Dezember 2012)

sind die nicht süß? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH <3


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

OMG he went full retard!


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

you just went full retard!


----------



## H2OTest (29. Dezember 2012)

es ist wie im uran verseuchten serbien hier ...


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> sind die nicht süß?



total knuffig 

heute mal farcry 3 weitergespielt ^^

habe den 4ten waffenslot endlich frei 

1 = mg
2 = bogen
3 = scharfschützengewehr
4 = flammenwerfer

und habe die erste bonus mission vom deluxe content angefangen  und jetzt 70 uplay punkte


----------



## zoizz (30. Dezember 2012)

Heute Abend Ouzo+Prodigy+LoL=massig fun!

Und nebenbei nach einem netten, gebrauchten Soundsystem fürs TV am suchen.

*cheers*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

ELLO


----------



## iShock (30. Dezember 2012)

Hiho :O

schau grad zum ersten mal Inglourious Basterds an und muss sagen... wtf wer da alles mitspielt xD


----------



## zoizz (30. Dezember 2012)

Wobei ... so Suuuper ist er auch nicht. Aber der Walz: umwerfend! Der macht den Film echt gut imo


----------



## Aun (30. Dezember 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> Hiho :O
> 
> schau grad zum ersten mal Inglourious Basterds an und muss sagen... wtf wer da alles mitspielt xD



wtf... hinter welchem mond lebst du denn? o.O


----------



## zoizz (30. Dezember 2012)

Läuft vllt gerade im GEZ-Fernsehen ;P


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich freue mich schon so auf Django Unchained. Tarantino kann einfach Filme machen, sei es Reservoier Dogs oder jetzt Inglorius Bastards.

Ich schau jetzt neben meinem Whiskey The Walking Dead Staffel 2


----------



## iShock (30. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wtf... hinter welchem mond lebst du denn? o.O



ich leb auf der dunklen seite vom mond x)


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2012)

Deine Signatur ist buggy und blinkt bei mir nurnoch komisch >.> Ziemlich nervig.


----------



## iShock (30. Dezember 2012)

liegt an dir sean bei mir is da alles normal


----------



## Fritzche (30. Dezember 2012)

Gilden TS und HP schon wieder down -.-' Passiert auffällig häufig in letzter Zeit ( zuletzt Freitag) 

Naja weiter FarCry 3 daddeln 

Find diese Abstergo Mission soooo geil  Wer die Lost Expeditions hat weiß was ich mein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

Sean hör auf den Pot zu rauchen


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2012)

Nachdem ich sie mir jetzt einmal hab solo anzeigen lassen bei mir auch, komisch >.>


----------



## Aun (30. Dezember 2012)

aber nie ein anderes zeichen für die niederlage!


----------



## zoizz (30. Dezember 2012)

Ähm, das ist keine Absicht ...


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2012)

weiss einer ob es noch mehr zauberpilz traumblenden in farcry gibt ?

hatte bis jetzt die in der hölle und die durch den dschungeltrank




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist übrgiens eine interessante persönlichkeit in farcry 3


----------



## Fritzche (30. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> weiss einer ob es noch mehr zauberpilz traumblenden in farcry gibt ?
> 
> hatte bis jetzt die in der hölle und die durch den dschungeltrank
> 
> ...




Auf dieser Insel hat irgendwie jeder nen Dachschaden 

Aber Mann ist ja nicht wählerisch *hust*


----------



## win3ermute (30. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Auf dieser Insel hat irgendwie jeder nen Dachschaden



Was sehr realistisch ist - in der sog. "realen Welt" haben die meisten Menschen mehr als nur einen Dachschaden...


----------



## Fakebook (30. Dezember 2012)

Heute mal ein wenig WoW gedaddelt. Hab festgestellt, dass mich exakt vor einem Jahr auch die Lust zum zocken überkam. Addons waren allesamt letztmalig am 28.12.2011 aktualisiert. Es reizt mich allerdings wenig, 16 Chars auf 90 zu leveln. Zumal 7 davon noch auf 80 sind. Würdet ihr das vom Spielspaß als lohnend bezeichnen, wenigstens ein oder zwei Chars durch MOP zu schleifen?
Hatte mir die MOP-Erweiterung erst im Sommer gekauft und nach 2 1/2 Stunden Spielzeit nicht wieder angefasst.

Ach, Aun... beim ersten Post mit neuem Profil war ich leicht panisch und dachte, jemand hat mein Buffed-Acc gehackt


----------



## Fritzche (30. Dezember 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Was sehr realistisch ist - in der sog. "realen Welt" haben die meisten Menschen mehr als nur einen Dachschaden...



Von wem redest du ? 

laut RTL ist jeder in diesem Forum hier IRRE !!!


----------



## zoizz (30. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Heute mal ein wenig WoW gedaddelt. Hab festgestellt, dass mich exakt vor einem Jahr auch die Lust zum zocken überkam. Addons waren allesamt letztmalig am 28.12.2011 aktualisiert. Es reizt mich allerdings wenig, 16 Chars auf 90 zu leveln.



Man kann es auch übertreiben, zumal mit den ganzen Dailies schafft man eh nur ein Bruchstück. Besser auf ein.zwei Chars konzentieren.


----------



## win3ermute (30. Dezember 2012)

Fuck it! Da hat man großes Auto, Sackkarre und jede Menge Decken besorgt und gleich drei Leute(!) in der Rückhand, die die 280 km mitfahren und 50 Kg pro "Symbol" (sozusagen ein Symbol gegen Ranzklang *giggle*) mitschleppen sollen, und dann sagen alle drei Leute ab. Nunja, bis auf einen braucht sich nun keiner der Leute mehr an mich wenden, wenn mal wieder der PC im Arsch ist oder irgendwas abzuholen ist...


----------



## Fakebook (30. Dezember 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Man kann es auch übertreiben, zumal mit den ganzen Dailies schafft man eh nur ein Bruchstück. Besser auf ein.zwei Chars konzentieren.



Grad nochmal durchgezählt. Sind doch nur zwölf, die mir mehr oder minder am Herzen liegen. Sieben 80er auf Hordenseite und fünf 85er auf nem anderen Server auf Alliseite.
Die meisten entstanden in einer Zeit, als ich mit zwei oder gar drei Accounts unterwegs war. Ende WotLK verging mir dann die Lust. Vor gut einem Jahr hab ich dann Cata gekauft und die fünf Allis auf max gespielt. Horde blieb unangetastet, da auf dem Server jemand rumrannte, den ich persönlich kenne und wir uns zu der Zeit nicht so recht grün waren.

Naja, eh ich das Inventar aufgeräumt, das Auktionshaus gefüllt, Talente ausgesucht und Glyphen gekauft habe, wird die Lust wohl wieder weg sein. Aber MOP ist ja noch jung.. (glaub ich zumindest. Keine Ahnung, ob die 'ausgelutscht-Diskussion' schon in Gange ist)


----------



## Aun (30. Dezember 2012)

wie ich fakebook grad per irisches ah verscherbeln willl ^^


----------



## Fakebook (30. Dezember 2012)

Ey, willste Krieg? Hase gegen Hase! Möhre gegen Möhre! Körner zwischen den Zähnen!   

Aber wart, ich muss erst Antonidas´ AH vollstopfen.


----------



## Fritzche (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich geh bett...


Bis später


----------



## win3ermute (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub', ich tausch meinen Avatar als Gegenprogramm gegen einen "Körperfresser" aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann MoP sehr empfehlen, Fakebook


----------



## Fakebook (30. Dezember 2012)

Das läuft ja richtig gut im Auktionshaus. Geht weg wie warme Semmeln. Entweder bin ich ... ähm das Zeugs... zu billig, oder Mats aus Vorkriegszeiten sind selten geworden.
Vielleicht sollte ich mir ne Wirschaftssimulation holen


----------



## win3ermute (30. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mir ne Wirschaftssimulation holen


 
Hab hier gerade die "100 besten Spiele des Jahres '91" der Powerplay in der Hand. "Black Gold" soll am 21. 12. kommen! Und hey: "Secret Weapon of the Luftwaffe (aka SWOTL) ist voll hardwaregierig: Unter einem AT mit 10 Mhz und 3,5 MB Festplattenspeicher geht da nix! Wer zum Teufel hat denn heute sowas?!


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tX4AOJ_LFdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Meine Hymne heute!


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2012)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Sh1k4ri
> ...



Beweise !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2012)

du bist nicht jessica nigri


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

Sicher ?


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2012)

jopp


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

k.


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> k.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2012)

<Winkt freundlich in das Forum>


----------



## Fakebook (30. Dezember 2012)

Ups, muss aufpassen, nicht wieder in einen WoW-Wahn zu verfallen. MOP-Gameplay ist zwar wie eh und je und daher nicht sooo reizvoll (aber wohl bisher spielbar, @sean). Aber das Aufräumen von (Gilden-)Bank und Inventar treibt echt amüsante Blüten. Versehentlich ne Null zuviel beim Verkaufspreis drangehangen (10er-Stack 'Essenz des Wassers' für 3.700 statt 370 ins AH gestellt). Dennoch verkauft.

Naja, wirkliche Gefahr besteht nicht. Noch hält das Zeichenbrett Platz 1 der Suchtmittel.
(und da muss ich jetzt wieder hin. Chicky hatte gestern nen bösen Unfall. Irgendwie muss ich wieder raus aus der Nummer)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

Komm her bby


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ups, muss aufpassen, nicht wieder in einen WoW-Wahn zu verfallen. MOP-Gameplay ist zwar wie eh und je und daher nicht sooo reizvoll (aber wohl bisher spielbar, @sean). Aber das Aufräumen von (Gilden-)Bank und Inventar treibt echt amüsante Blüten. Versehentlich ne Null zuviel beim Verkaufspreis drangehangen (10er-Stack 'Essenz des Wassers' für 3.700 statt 370 ins AH gestellt). Dennoch verkauft.



Komm auf nen Rpserver, dann wirst du noch süchtiger 
Essenz des Wassers ist selten, ich brauchte mal unmengen davon >.> Musste ich Stundenlang farmen.


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2012)

RP ist mit das langweiligste an WoW und ich hab 5 Jahre gespielt. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich WoW gespielt hab um Erfolge zu erzielen und Gear zu sammeln, zum ratschen ruf ich immer meine echten Freunde an und so.


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2012)

RP ist doof.

- Legendary 30.12.2012


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2012)

sieht gut aus Reflox


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2012)

sieht gut aus Reflox


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

sieht gut aus Reflox


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2012)

Gott ihr Schwuchteln...


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2012)

Gott ihr Schwuchteln...


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2012)

Da guckt man einmal in Mago's Forum :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (30. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Komm auf nen *Rpserver*, dann wirst du *noch süchtiger*
> Essenz des Wassers ist selten, *ich brauchte mal unmengen* davon >.> Musste ich Stundenlang farmen.



1) Mal eine Stunde auf nem RP-Server in Goldhain gegammelt. Das hat gereicht. Die 'holde Maid mit dem wundervollen Haar' loggte sich aus und löschte den Char. Nicht meins.

2) noch süchtiger? NEIIIIIN. Siehe oben.

3) Ich will nie wieder was BRAUCHEN in nem Game. Ich habe soviel Zeit dort verbracht und auch verschwendet. Berufe skillen, Rezepten hinterherjagen, Ruf farmen und so weiter und so fort. Und wenn der PC aus war ... ich dachte Mitte 2010 mal drüber nach, was ich im letzten Jahr so alles gemacht habe... war ne traurige Ausbeute (wenn man Feuerstuhl bauen, ehrfürchtig bei Fraktion Leckmich und Reittier 756 ausblendet)


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> 1) Mal eine Stunde auf nem RP-Server in Goldhain gegammelt. Das hat gereicht. Die 'holde Maid mit dem wundervollen Haar' loggte sich aus und löschte den Char. Nicht meins.



 da gibts auch nix gutes...kannst dir ja mal das Profil meiner Elfe durchlesen, das ist Niveauvoll.
http://diealdor.wikia.com/wiki/Laneathel


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Gott ihr Schwuchteln...


----------



## EspCap (30. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Da guckt man einmal in _Mago's Forum_ :







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Da guckt man einmal in Mago's Forum :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flöxchen Style 

Guyz guyz u know what?

tits




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Guyz guyz u know what?
> 
> tits



Bah sind die hässlich.


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bah sind die hässlich.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



#yolo


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bah sind die hässlich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Legendary schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die sind jetzt echt hässlig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die sind jetzt echt hässlig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die ist auch hässlich!


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die sind jetzt echt hässlig.



Hab nix besseres gefunden...moment.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






WTF...ich sollte meine Google Bildersuche wieder auf normal schalten...auf explizit kommt echt viel Schweinekram.


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die ist auch hässlich!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Extra für dich


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2012)

Alle hässlich!


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2012)

Wie du?


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (31. Dezember 2012)

Man merkt dass ihr alle keine Freundin habt..... 


AHAHAHA oh gott diese Bilder


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Man merkt dass ihr alle keine Freundin habt.....
> 
> 
> AHAHAHA oh gott diese Bilder



03.01.2013 werdens 3,5 Jahre mit...warum?


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Man merkt dass ihr alle keine Freundin habt.....
> 
> 
> AHAHAHA oh gott diese Bilder



Jop, offiziell noch nicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Man merkt dass ihr alle keine Freundin habt.....
> 
> 
> AHAHAHA oh gott diese Bilder



Am 1.1.2013  genau 1 Jahr zsm...warum?


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2012)

So Leute gute Nacht, falls man sich nicht mehr sieht, rutscht gut hinein


----------



## Konov (31. Dezember 2012)

Nachti


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

möp 

knappen unterhaltet mich!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Dezember 2012)

Ok ne frage, was ist mit den ganzen bildern, ist @Zam im Urlaub ?


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

jap zam hat weihnachtsurlaub


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Dezember 2012)

Ja das merkt man ^^

und was geht so ab ?


----------



## Wynn (31. Dezember 2012)

also die mit dem schwarzen bh hat doch noch was an ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

weihnachtsmarktbude abgebaut und nun total fertig. und der rest des tages wird auch lame, da allein zu hause


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Dezember 2012)

Ok dan hab ich übereagiert, aber Zam hätte die hexen eh gelöscht wegen augen feindlichkeit ^^

kenne das problem @Aun


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

naja mach ichs wie fry. blas ich um 0 uhr in die tröte und geh pennen 
oder ich geh in ein bar und reiß die willigste alte auf, nach dem motto:

*lieber wiederlich, als wieder nich*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Dezember 2012)

hehe ^^


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Ok ne frage, was ist mit den ganzen bildern, ist @Zam im Urlaub ?



Du bist nicht würdig diesen Faden zu besuchen, wenn du nicht weisst was es mit den Boobs auf sich hat.


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

habe ich gerade bewbs gehört?


----------



## Fakebook (31. Dezember 2012)

Müde, nichts los, kalt ... wohl Zeit, ins Bett zu gehen. Noch nicht mal 2 Uhr. Ich werde alt.


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Müde, nichts los, kalt ... wohl Zeit, ins Bett zu gehen. Noch nicht mal 2 Uhr. Ich werde alt.



*flaschebraunenreich* 

wieso is dir kalt? brütest was aus?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Dezember 2012)

Na klar weis ich was es mit Boobs zu tun hat. aber die hexen hier von seite 9059 uhhhh kugel in kopf ^^
Gibts schönere und kann es bestätigen aber nicht hier ^^


----------



## Wynn (31. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> habe ich gerade bewbs gehört?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

ich seh keine hexen. oder meinste die ugly pics von letzter seite?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Dezember 2012)

Ok meine die billigen die da sind und hässlich obendrein ^^
auf der vorletzten seite ^^


WTF so viele in den thread hier, was los gibts was umsonst ^^ und dann um die Uhrzeit.


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

ahhhh ^^


----------



## Fakebook (31. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wieso is dir kalt? brütest was aus?



Wäre ne Option. Hab gut geheizt und gut gegessen. Ich pack mich einfach mals ins Bett.
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

gn8 my dear.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Dezember 2012)

Du brauchst nen Tapeten wechsel (Urlaub) weit weg fahren.
Hatte ich dieses Jahr, habe mich seit dem noch nie so lebendig gefühlt.
Ps: Nächster Urlaub ist schon in Planung und zwar ins selbe Land wo ich dieses Jahr war ^^


----------



## Wynn (31. Dezember 2012)

also bei mir gibts keine hexen !


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

lampukistan oder wo warste?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Dezember 2012)

Ne Japan. Hab ich Juni öffters hier gepostet und kommentiert ^^ 
Dieses Jahr ne Woche. 2013 max 3 Wochen wenn alles klappt ^^


----------



## Wynn (31. Dezember 2012)

bei ner website nen dota 2 key giveaway aber ist mir doch zu hektisch und flamerersich das genre 

7PRVI-RNKEM-X4KF8







falls jemand haben will ist steam key


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Dezember 2012)

Tja LOL und DOTA 2 ist der flame Vorprogrammiert ^^
nacht euch


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

wer spielt denn so nen crap...... entweder wartest teils ewig, oder hast nur noobs dabei


----------



## Fritzche (31. Dezember 2012)

Lulz was geht den heut hier ab 


Naja ich start gleich ins Bett  

Gutes Nächtle wer auch immer noch hier rumschwirrt ^^


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> bei ner website nen dota 2 key giveaway aber ist mir doch zu hektisch und flamerersich das genre
> 
> 7PRVI-RNKEM-X4KF8
> 
> ...



DU PENNER! Ich f*ck mich ab für so nen kack key und du postest ihn einfach hier rein wo ihn jeder sehen kann und ihn sicher schon einer gezogen hat. Und ich kann grad auch net nachsehen ob er weg ist. hnnnngh!


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> DU PENNER! Ich f*ck mich ab für so nen kack key und du postest ihn einfach hier rein wo ihn jeder sehen kann und ihn sicher schon einer gezogen hat. Und ich kann grad auch net nachsehen ob er weg ist. hnnnngh!



der key (falls legal, 2 mins nach post noicht mehr vergeben)


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2012)

Naja, ich hab ja nen Morrowind key von ihm. <3


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab nen freien Key, Reflox. Hab ihn dir mal angeboten aber du hast mir nie zurückgeschrieben. <Schulter Zuck>


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

give it to meeeeee. sean my dear 

gn8 folks


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2012)

Echt, dann hab ich das aber nie mitgekriegt. Oder ich war besoffen. Kann auch sein xD

Wüsst nicht warum ich sonst nen Dota 2 key abschlagen würde :3


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Dezember 2012)

Aja der Geruch von Schießpulver rockt jedes Jahr aufs neue ^^

und zzzzzzzzz ^^


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

die idioten knallen selbst bei mir im innenhof. ich mach da gleich mal razzia mit ner abgebrochenen bierpulle.....


----------



## Magogan (31. Dezember 2012)

Mich macht Sylvester immer irgendwie traurig ... 2012 ist dann für immer vorbei ... Es wird nie wiederkommen ... Und ich werde nie mehr so jung sein wie dieses Jahr ...


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2012)

lol u sad bro?


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

aber ich glaub ich werd den typen mal meine kleinen freunde made in polska vorstellen ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Dezember 2012)

JA ich kenne das @Magogan dieses Jahr war mein bestes in meinem 25 Jährigen Lebens.
Naja 2013 soll auch fett werden, wen nen Zukünftiger Arbeitskollege ja sagt ^^ Auszug,wieder nach Japan diesmal 2 Wochen ^^, Arbeitsplatz (wenn es klappt) und noch par Sachen 
die Geheim bleiben ^^


@ Aun hol sie dir Tiger ^^


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

ok ich hätte den böller nicht im innenhof zünden sollen *damn*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Dezember 2012)

Uh Hörschaden ^^


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

ne scheibe bei den kloppis im arsch  hat aber keiner gesehen wers war ^^ 
die sind auch die einzige wohnung mit ganz alten fenstern ( holzrahmen, einfach vergast )


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> einfach vergast



omg germani y u so nuzi


----------



## Magogan (31. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ne scheibe bei den kloppis im arsch


Hmm, klingt nicht gesund, so etwas möchte ich nicht im Hintern haben ...

Ich habe übrigens geträumt, dass ich in der Uni 300.000 Euro bekomme, mich dann darüber gefreut und dann waren es doch nur 2000 Euro ... Was ein scheiß Traum ^^

Verdammt, ich bin müde, ich glaub, ich geh pennen ^^


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

die polenböller sind auch böse. ich zünd die auch nur mit bauhandschuhen an, damit von der hand noch etwas überbleibt, falls es schiefgeht


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Dezember 2012)

Nutz doch nen Alten Ritter ketten Handschuh die halten ne menge aus


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

schützt nur nicht vor verbrennungen und ausserdem habe ich keinen kettenhandschuh


----------



## Wynn (31. Dezember 2012)

wtf pollenböller ihr spinnt doch ^^


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

nur ich ^^ sind noch restbestände ( mehrere hundert  ) so ich geh in die stadt iwas bombardieren ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Dezember 2012)

@Aun ich löse dich nicht aus ^^


----------



## win3ermute (31. Dezember 2012)

Letzte Posting vor Verlust der Zurechnungsfähigkeit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2012)

Hoffentlich verliert Aun ne Hand


----------



## Noxiel (31. Dezember 2012)

Fuck yeah! Die erste Wand ist tapeziert.
Fuck off! Ist ja immernoch kein 2013.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Dezember 2012)

frohes neues euch allen


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

jackpot in allen fällen:
2 neue nummern, eine davon aufm klo der bar geknallt. son strassenrand mülleimer mal auf stabilität getestet, resultat: statt 6 eckig jetzt rund 
und all das in rekordzeit von 1 1/2 stunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> frohes neues euch allen



das bringt unglück, sowas im vorraus zu wünschen


----------



## Wynn (31. Dezember 2012)

und morgen früh brennt dir das geschlechtsteil


----------



## win3ermute (31. Dezember 2012)

Da, für Punkt 12:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8b2osBWHw4[/youtube]

Und danach:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lD0SY9PfSU[/youtube]

Und nu muß ich auf den Balkon - mal sehen, ob Knallerei oder Boxen lauter sind...


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> und morgen früh brennt dir das geschlechtsteil



quark..... das war ne ganz süße mieze von hinter der bar, sogar mit nem wh40k adler tatoo  ( ich glaub ich muss sie nachher nochmal anrufen)


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2013)

sicher das sie keine versteckte anhängerin von slaanesh war ?


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

prosit neujahr buffies!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

Auf ein neues verschissenes Jahr!


----------



## painschkes (1. Januar 2013)

_Frohes Neues Mädels! :*_


----------



## SuperSaurfang (1. Januar 2013)

und ich dachte ich wäre der einzige online 

frohes neues 

btw frage habt ihr auch keine lust auf gesellschafft so wie ich?


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

passiert eh nicht viel. der finanzsektor wird immer noch katastrophal sein, usa und israel marschiern in den iran ein, nordkorea testet ne neue atombombe, millionen verhungern und/oder werden in afrika ermordet.

same procedure as every year miss sophie


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2013)

damals als ich noch jünger war da war silverster noch besonders aber inzwischen - meh


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> damals als ich noch jünger war da war silverster noch besonders aber inzwischen - meh



Bruder! <Sagt dies mit extrem Russischen Akzent> Komm in meine Arme!


----------



## SuperSaurfang (1. Januar 2013)

virtuel umarmen? 

ne danke hab besseres tun


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2013)

dabei bist du doch noch "jünger" ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> dabei bist du doch noch "jünger" ^^



Der Meister hat gesagt ich darf nur Silvester feiern wenn ich das Blut unschuldiger Opfer. Und das war mir jetzt zu umständlich. Dementsprechend...


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

Das Merkelreich wird versuchen ganz Europa zu erobern und wird von Guatemala besiegt. Daraufhin wird die kommunistische Union von Hawaii gegründet, welche ganz Amerika mit Atombomben auslöscht. In Nordkorea frisst Kim Jong Tsching Tschong alle seine Leute und stolpert anschliessend von seinem Thron. Da er so fett ist, kann er nicht mehr aufstehen und wird dort für immer liegenbleiben. Lichtenstein kauft Griechenland auf und baut dort Pyramiden und Tempel aus schweizer Gold. 

So wirds sein.


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2013)

reflox deine signatur kapier ich nicht - ist das schon wieder so ein wir machen eine serie kaputt meme ? ^^

naja farcry 3 heute noch bissel gezockt - ca 4 stunden oder weniger dann spiel durch - story ist immer noch cool


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bruder! <Sagt dies mit extrem Russischen Akzent> Komm in meine Arme!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> reflox deine signatur kapier ich nicht - ist das schon wieder so ein wir machen eine serie kaputt meme ? ^^



banana


----------



## win3ermute (1. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> damals als ich noch jünger war da war silverster noch besonders aber inzwischen - meh



Er ist ja auch soooooo alt. Hey, ist eventuell mein letztes Silvester mit den "Teddies" (Symbol-Era is coming) - und die fahre ich gerade aus wie sonstwas ohne Nachbarn- oder Bullenprobleme. Der Bass ist selbst auf dem Balkon unerträglich . Einzige Zeit des Jahres, wo ich diese verdammten Boxen-Boliden mitsamt Verstärker so richtig ausfahren kann - und das noch mindestens zwei Stunden.

Alle Leute hier finden das geil - und die werden morgen verdammt taub sein .

Edit: Und nau das:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1i8FH9yb3qE[/youtube]

Selbst die Tastatur hier im Nebenraum bebt wie sonstwas. Das ist sooooo geil 

Egal, wie gut die Symbols sein werden - die Teddies behalte ich. Die will ich mal so richtig auf einer dreckigen Party in einem relativ großen Raum testen....


----------



## schneemaus (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues, euch allen!

Hab den eigentlichen Jahreswechsel doch nicht alleine verbracht. Kamen noch andere Leute auf die bekloppte Idee, aufs Flachdach zu gehen und Feuerwerk zu gucken - hab ganz Mainz gesehen, wurde auf ein Getränk eingeladen und hab mich dann so gefragt, wie viel Geld da wohl grade in die Luft geflogen ist...


----------



## SuperSaurfang (1. Januar 2013)

ihr seid langweilig *gähn*


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Der Meister hat gesagt ich darf nur Silvester feiern wenn ich das Blut unschuldiger Opfer. Und das war mir jetzt zu umständlich. Dementsprechend...



irgendwie habe ich da gerade das bild von dir im kopf ^^

http://www.geekxgirls.com/article.php?ID=52


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

geh doch wow daddeln ^^

ich bin froh, dass diese terrorjahr rum ist. kann wenigstens ein neues kommen


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> ihr seid langweilig *gähn*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (1. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> geh doch wow daddeln ^^



hab wenn dann gw2 und eigentlich wollte ich mich schon vor stunden schlafen legen. aber du weißt erstens kommt alles anders zweitens als man denkt


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2013)

viel zu laut draussen zum schlafen gehen !


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> hab wenn dann gw2 und eigentlich wollte ich mich schon vor stunden schlafen legen. aber du weißt erstens kommt alles zweitens als man denkt



korrektur: erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt!

get your facts right


----------



## win3ermute (1. Januar 2013)

Und erst mal hier in der Bude. Das Laptop vibriert vom Bass, das ist nicht mehr schön - und ich hab nach der Knallerei den Verstärker schon runtergefahren


----------



## SuperSaurfang (1. Januar 2013)

irren ist menschlich das weißt du doch oder nicht?

btw gerade ein fb account deaktiviert un davor noch jemanden beleidigt, als die mir frohes neues gewünscht hat


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2013)

Ich hab meinen Monitor umarmt. Fühlt euch gedrückt.

Btw, kann mir wer einen guten Monitor empfehlen?


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Monitor umarmt. Fühlt euch gedrückt.
> 
> Btw, kann mir wer einen guten Monitor empfehlen?



nutze atm acer s242hlcbid 24" . hab keine probleme damit. auch filme schaun geht damit mMn tadellos

wie die idioten immer noch im innenhof knallen. olololol was für pfeifen. naja das glastonbury muse konzi ist zum glück zu laut


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Frohes Neues, euch allen!



Frohes neues dir auch, Schneemaus! *Knuddel* Nicht zuviel trinken


----------



## SuperSaurfang (1. Januar 2013)

bei ist es schon still, ich glaub ich geh schlafen gute nacht


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

pussy  durchmachen bis 6 uhr


----------



## H2OTest (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> pussy  durchmachen bis 6 uhr



pussy, garnicht pennen is the way to go


----------



## H2OTest (1. Januar 2013)

ARosk hat meine sig geblockt


----------



## win3ermute (1. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> glastonbury muse konzi ist zum glück zu laut



Virgin Concert! Beat that!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_aFv696XL_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Damit in das neue Jahr!


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ARosk hat meine sig geblockt



nicht persönlich nehmen, aber ich hab nur ne 3k leitung und jedesmal dieses bild zu laden slowed alle anderen internetanwendungen runter.


----------



## H2OTest (1. Januar 2013)

Jo, darum leigst jetzt in nem spoiler


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2013)

trolololo


----------



## H2OTest (1. Januar 2013)

Konov hat getrunken


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> trolololo



Ahhhhh ya ya yaaaah, ya ya yaaah, yaaah, ya yah.
Ohohohoooo! Oh ya yaaah, ya ya yaaah, yaaah, ya yah.
Ye-ye-ye-ye-yeh ye-ye-yeh ye-ye-yeh, oh hohohoh.
Ye-ye-ye-ye-yeh ye-ye-yeh ye-ye-yeh, oh hohohooooooooooo!
-aaaaoooooh, aaaooo hooo haha
Nah-nah-nah-nah-nuh-nuh, nah nuh-nuh, nah nuh-nuh, nah nuh-nuh, nuh-nah.
Nah-nah-nah-nun, nun-ah-nah, nun-ah-nah, nah-nah-nah-nah-nah!
Nah-nah-nah-nah-naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa… aaah! Dah dah daaaaaaaaah 
Da-da-daaah, daaah, daa-daah.
Lololololoooooooo! La la-laaaaaah, la la laah, lol, haha.
Oh-ho-ho-ho-ho, ho-ho-ho, ho-ho-ho, oh-ho-ho-ho-ho!
Oh-ho-ho-ho, ho-ho-ho, ho-ho-ho, lo-lo-loooo!
AAIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-eee-eee-EEE…
Luh luh lah, lah, lah-lah.
Oh-ho-ho-ho-hoooooo!-BOPahdududuh-dah-… dudaaah!
Da-da-daaah, daaah, daa-daah.
Lololololo, lololo, lololol, la la la la yaah!
Trolololo la, la-la-la, la-la-la-
Oh hahahaho! Hahaheheho! Hohohoheho! Hahahaheho!
Lolololololololo, lololololololol, lololololololol, lololo LOL!
Ahhhhh! La-la-laaah! La la-laaah, laaah, la-la.
Oh-ho-ho-ho-hoooooo! La, la-laaaah, lalala, lol, haha.
Lolololo-lololo-lololo, oh-ho-ho-ho-ho!
Lolololo-lololo-lololo, oh-ho-ho-ho hooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Konov hat getrunken



ne hab doch immer noch den rotz anner backe 
Da ich heute nirgendo pardy hard machen konnte feier ich mich selbst ^^


----------



## H2OTest (1. Januar 2013)

Konov ist high ..


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Konov ist high ..



schön wärs!


----------



## H2OTest (1. Januar 2013)

ach mit schmerzmittel geht das wunderbar


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ach mit schmerzmittel geht das wunderbar



Kostet alles zuviel geld ^^


----------



## H2OTest (1. Januar 2013)

och als ich verletzt war lag ich mitm tablet im bett und hab gronkh geguckt und sagen wir so - er war noch mehr lustiger als sonst


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> och als ich verletzt war lag ich mitm tablet im bett und hab gronkh geguckt und sagen wir so - er war noch mehr lustiger als sonst



wuhahaha
Problem: ich bin zu lange wach um jetzt sofort erfolgreich schlafen zu gehen.
Aber es wird auch net bis um 5 uhr morgens reichen also fall ich warscheinlich irgendwann mitten drin in die kiste 

Oder mach ich doch noch die flasche rotwein auf? hmmm 

Gehe doch schlafen 
Wein ist für pussys oder verliebte paare und meine flamme is net da 

Gute Nacht


----------



## win3ermute (1. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Konov hat getrunken



Als ob das an seiner ... äh... "Realitätswahrnehmung" etwas ändern würde...


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2013)

Halb betrunken Portal spielen, mein Gehirn war noch nie so langsam.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes neues ihr nachtis ^^ und riechen  immer noch nach Schießpulver ^^
@H2O Test geile Signatur


----------



## DexDrive (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues


----------



## Xidish (1. Januar 2013)

Jut, daß ick hier nur schreiben brauch ... und nicht reden ...

Wünsche allen n jutes 2013

Sage nun jute Nacht, mit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z6YuHdRqFw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

ein glück hör ich da nur uff da uff da ^^


----------



## win3ermute (1. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ein glück hör ich da nur uff da uff da ^^



Genau, Kinders, hört doch mal was anständiges... sowas z. B.:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyO-4Kduzcg[/youtube]

Oder wenigstens sowas, wenn es denn schon "Kinderlieder" braucht:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiJK5cHjYzI[/youtube]

Ramones sollte in der Wiege als "Gute-Nacht-Musik" verabreicht werden, damit aus den verkackten Blagen von heute auch noch was wird.


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

pff anständig:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3CG-92Rz2os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


die alte ist einfach der hammer


----------



## Olliruh (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues Dudes


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2013)

IHR SOLLT WAS RICHTIGES HÖREN!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ye6YHQ8AZzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




jk


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

ach dei mudda!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t4Af_TEN7Yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





nur prügel zum neujahr! 

gn8 genossen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1v300s46xuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




mal schön knüpppelmukke zum ende


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2013)

edit: opps, tastatur sauber gemacht D





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N_UGFLT0VMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (1. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ach dei mudda!



Anfänger...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3d_KtGW9gI[/youtube]

Noch ein Wort und konter mit Pogues und den Men they couldn't hang!


----------



## Olliruh (1. Januar 2013)

Es wgibt zuviele peiwnliche siijgnstar vids auf fb vona mir


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

ach flogging mollys ist für aufgeweoichte hörer!
trotzdem geil


----------



## win3ermute (1. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ach flogging mollys ist für aufgeweoichte hörer!



Schon mal live erlebt ? Wobei die letzte CD tatsächlich schwächelte. Die "Originale" sind natürlich die "Dubliners". Und halt "The Pogues". Deren "Dirty old town"-Version kennt eh jeder. Genau wie das:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyUwykasKhY[/youtube]

Und hier sind Pogues mit dem "Irish Rover" zusammen mit den Dubliners:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au30c9ZMIPg[/youtube]

Und eine der coolsten Sachen ever - The Pogues mit Joe Strummer; playing "The Clash" mit "London Calling". Als ich das damals gesehen habe, habe ich fast geheult:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRHl4cwg170[/youtube]

"Liiiiiive by the riiiiiiver!"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2013)

OLLIVER LOVE ME AND F ROHES NEW YEAH 2013 CU NTS 

Bin ich fertig D


----------



## Fakebook (1. Januar 2013)

Zwei Kilo mehr auf den Rippen und zwei Promille intus. Coole Party.
Und was auch immer meine Nachbarn getrunken oder mit ihren Getränken getan haben... mir hats auf dem Heimweg bereits in der ersten Etage fast die Schuhe ausgezogen. Auf jeden Fall erstklassige Klebeeigenschaften - dagegen wirkt TESA-Film wie Schmierseife.

Gute Nacht und katerlosen 1. Januar!


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

endlich nüchtern ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2013)

N'abend.


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2013)

http://youtu.be/ZTZOodgbKXM?t=11m17s


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2013)

abend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2013)

kopfschmerzen


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> kopfschmerzen



was für ne pussy


----------



## Olliruh (1. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen Neujahrs Sex bester Sex.


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Neujahrs Sex bester Sex.



also die alte gestern aufm bar klo war auch super ^^


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

Idioten, die sich als Anonymous ausgeben und dann ihre E-Mail ins E-Mailfeld schreiben. UND DANN NOCH AUF NER WEBSITE DEN REALEN NAMEN ANGEBEN!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

also reflox ich hätte dir mehr zugetraut


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> also die alte gestern aufm bar klo war auch super ^^



tripper inc.


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> tripper inc.



nur weil du dir sowas immer zuziehst....


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> tripper inc.



Doesn't matter had sex


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

^ this. und er war gut


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2013)

doesn't matter had sex

ne mal ehrlich, hab seit einem Jahr die gleiche Sexualpartnerin. Passt.


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

I JUST HAD SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEX AND IT FELT SO GOOD!


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> doesn't matter had sex
> 
> ne mal ehrlich, hab seit einem Jahr die gleiche Sexualpartnerin. Passt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke für die vorlage ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2013)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOHOHOHOHOHOOOOOO. 

Dann sinds sogar 3. Linke+Rechte.


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bad joke is bad.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

bitch please!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

Ich weigere mich auf diese 9fag aussage zu antworten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich weigere mich auf diese 9fag aussage zu antworten.



Yo dawg... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

RACHAEL! I'M SORRY!


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

FICKÖÖÖÖN!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> FICKÖÖÖÖN!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um mal deinen Job hier zu machen


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2013)

yeah flamewar auf fb. herrlich


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZBAGEeOms-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hab ich mich teils beömmelt. jetzt weiß ich, wieso ich die viecher so liebe


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2013)

srsly, I just want to f*cking sleep again ._.


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2013)

let teh spam beginn!


----------



## SuperSaurfang (2. Januar 2013)

kurze frage warum fängt bei euch die nacht um 21 uhr an? 

von anderen foren kenn ich das ab 23 uhr oder später


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2013)

deshalb, weil darum


----------



## SuperSaurfang (2. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> deshalb, weil darum



ahja verstehe, und jetzt, mein treuer kater des grauens, erkläre mir bitte die welt oder ich werde mit einem dunkeln ritual für c`thun opfern!
(ein wort müsste genügen)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> (ein wort müsste genügen)



Sex.


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2013)

Wir haben hier ganz viele 12 jährige Kiddies. Die wollen doch auch mal zu den Grossen im Nachtschwärmer dazugehören


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2013)

hmmm: lame 

omg der vogel in oben ist ja geilo ^^


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w2TpdIqGiGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BALLOOOOOONS!


----------



## SuperSaurfang (2. Januar 2013)

wir brauchen ein thread für die großen 12-jährigen kiddies, die über die themen, ihr wisst, welche ich meine, reden können ohne das uns die kleinen 12-jährigen kiddies und die, die nur so tun, stören können und wir die mal ausschließen können


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2013)

bitte was?


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2013)

Ballooooonpartyyyys?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2013)

Jop. Und bei euch so ?


----------



## SuperSaurfang (2. Januar 2013)

Tote Hose.

wer`s genau wissen möcht: Die Toten Hosen oder doch Die Roten Hosen? 
wobei ich immer noch der meinung Die Roten Hosen werden von Tom Angelripper`s weichnachtsalbum in sachen härte übertroffen.

ich geh schlafen. gute nacht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2013)

Beides nicht mein Ding, besonders die Toten Hosen mag ich überhaupt nicht 

Nachti ^^


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2013)

Nachti.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c4wHJqqud3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2013)

hahaha die russen (oder was auch immer) hab ich ja ewig nicht gesehen ^^


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> hahaha die russen (oder was auch immer) hab ich ja ewig nicht gesehen ^^



Was Russen? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U-EQJA8Ahac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist halt wenn man auf 9fag ist. Dann bekommt man den richtigen Spass nicht mit


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2013)

kopp zu spaten!

dann eben serben.das hat nicht damit zu tun auf welchen seiten ich rumeier


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2013)

Ich meine, weil du es schon lange nicht mehr gesehen hast. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2013)

man sollte ein trinkspiel zu dem lied machen ^^


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2013)

Jedes mal wenn Karadzic aus seinem Wasserbecher trinkt oder wie?


----------



## Xidish (2. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> kopp zu spaten!


Das musst Du sagen, bei Deinem Avatar ... 

... nabend ...


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jedes mal wenn Karadzic aus seinem Wasserbecher trinkt oder wie?



jupp. ich glaub nach 3 minuten biste dicht wie 10 kesselflicker


----------



## Xidish (2. Januar 2013)

Hast "Du" Nerven? ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LEkfHdgzSIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (3. Januar 2013)

Und da sage noch einer, Potsdam hätte ausser Schlösser, Gärten und Monarchen nichts zu bieten:

"„Explicit! Coming to Terms with Pornography &#8211; Auseinandersetzung mit Pornografie&#8220; ist das Thema einer internationalen Konferenz...
Die Tagung wird am Freitag, 25. Januar, um 18 Uhr im Filmmuseum [Potsdam] eröffnet mit einem Kurzfilmprogramm, das vom Pornfilmfestival Berlin zusammengestellt wird."


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

klingt interessant! 

the Internet is for porn.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Und da sage noch einer, Potsdam hätte ausser Schlösser, Gärten und Monarchen nichts zu bieten:
> 
> "„Explicit! Coming to Terms with Pornography – Auseinandersetzung mit Pornografie“ ist das Thema einer internationalen Konferenz...
> Die Tagung wird am Freitag, 25. Januar, um 18 Uhr im Filmmuseum [Potsdam] eröffnet mit einem Kurzfilmprogramm, das vom Pornfilmfestival Berlin zusammengestellt wird."






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne jetzt mal ernsthaft. REALLY?


----------



## Fakebook (3. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ne jetzt mal ernsthaft. REALLY?


Fachtagung mit speziellem Kurzfilmprogramm

Da könnte man sicher total verstrahlt 'gesellschaftstheoretisch intervenierend' mitdiskutieren ... oder Filmchen gucken und kichernd nach Hause (oder ins Büro? Ist nur 200m entfernt) gehen.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

oh man das wärs   

mal gepflegt über pornos quatschen *trololol*


----------



## Fritzche (3. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> oh man das wärs
> 
> mal gepflegt über pornos quatschen *trololol*



Sind doch langweilig  Immer die Selbe Story 

Ich glaub ich geh noch bissel Skyrim spielen


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

hey komm nichts schlägt den "warum liegt hier eigentlich stroh" dialog


----------



## Fritzche (3. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> hey komm nichts schlägt den "warum liegt hier eigentlich stroh" dialog



Diese Filme haben eine Menge Kopf auf Tisch Dialoge


----------



## Wynn (3. Januar 2013)

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/work-safe-porn


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> http://knowyourmeme..../work-safe-porn






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (3. Januar 2013)

So ihr Mannen...

Genug Haus gebaut in Skyrim....geh jetzt schlafen 

Wir sehen uns nachher


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2013)

na, wer ist noch nackt?


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> na, wer ist noch nackt?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich sitze in shorts und shirt am schreibtisch


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

so what bitches?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



just chillin


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> just chillin






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so siehts aus


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (3. Januar 2013)

So...ich geh nu ins Bettchen...man bin ich ferdich 

Tschö bis Moin


----------



## SuperSaurfang (3. Januar 2013)

ich geb eine runde: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aus hab ich unterm sofa gefunden


----------



## Konov (3. Januar 2013)

Nur dumm dass sich Cannabis mit 2 N schreibt


----------



## SuperSaurfang (3. Januar 2013)

hab die fake sorte nicht gemacht, haben wir eigentlich grafiker hier? über weitere Ritter Sports Fakes würd ich mich freuen hätte auch n paar ideen:
Ritalin-Lachs, Sauerkraut mit Kassler oder Grünkohl mit Pinkel


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

GG


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

hmmmm jetzt ne mary jane


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

ja reflox jeder weiß, dass du dein häschen liebst


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

:3


----------



## SuperSaurfang (3. Januar 2013)

will jemand 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

GG


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

gibts zu unlustig ne steigerung?  ich würds nicht essen ^^


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

unlustiger?


----------



## SuperSaurfang (3. Januar 2013)

ich hab mal meine signatur erweitert


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

Viel zu klein ...


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2013)

Chabos wissen wer der babo ist


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X4MK5S4t9hI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Chabos wissen wer der babo ist



this!


----------



## Magogan (3. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QfgUrF3sP2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



xD


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> xD



Darfst du dir denn schon unzensierte Sachen ansehen?

kokat kopf ab motal combat vollkontakt allah opa komm ran opfa, du bist honda, ich pfarrer/fahrrad, mich schlägt von hinten ich hau dich frontal zaka. dein nükason macht sumoficke ich mit nem pushkick


----------



## SuperSaurfang (3. Januar 2013)

so langsam werd ich müde. ein blick nach draußen bestätigt es, es ist nacht. zeit für mich schlafen zu gehen  und während ich schlafe, träume ich von meiner kleinen perfekten welt: 
ich hab eine freundin und kritzel meine 3 stelligen crit rekorde meines paladin, welche ich zu classic zeiten gemacht hab, an die wand. außerdem wird noch eine gummizelle vor kommen von der träum ich schon lange. und der sound eines sport wagens, wo anfange zu stöhnen und sabbern. außerdem bin ich, im traum, ein gitarist irgendeiner metal, die niemand kennt, aber komischer irgendwie jeder drauf steht.


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2013)

Alter das ist kein rap - das ist rap! 


guck am horizont siehst du selten sterne funkeln, 
hörst du die bullen, 
kannst du sie sehen, 
kaschen grad nen schwarzkopf mit 
nem kilogramm schnee,


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gn8 hobos


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2013)

Wir sind keine Hobos - wir sind Chabos


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para, Pagare, cho Money her, Amina.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

haha nur verarscht!   heut gibbet kriech!


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lol Blitzkrieg. Aun is defeated.


----------



## Magogan (3. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> so langsam werd ich müde. ein blick nach draußen bestätigt es, es ist nacht. zeit für mich schlafen zu gehen  und während ich schlafe, träume ich von meiner kleinen perfekten welt:
> ich hab eine freundin und kritzel meine 3 stelligen crit rekorde meines paladin, welche ich zu classic zeiten gemacht hab, an die wand. außerdem wird noch eine gummizelle vor kommen von der träum ich schon lange. und der sound eines sport wagens, wo anfange zu stöhnen und sabbern. außerdem bin ich, im traum, ein gitarist irgendeiner metal, die niemand kennt, aber komischer irgendwie jeder drauf steht.


Und ich dachte, du wärst weiblich!?


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, du wärst weiblich!?



Das ist n Kerl und der ist noch mehr durch als du.


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

everybody loves kitteys!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

PUSSY


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Wehrmacht den sowas?


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2013)

I did nazi that coming


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Jew mad?


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2013)

Holocaust jokes aren't funny, anne frankly I dont find them entertaining


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2013)

Doppelpost -.-


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2013)

Brownies <3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

damn h2o, you have to concentrate more!


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

oh yew!


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

mom zam wo war noch eben das bolzenschussgerät für h2o?


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uqcyDA2L5L0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2013)

Ich hab ne Weste komplett aus Kevlar die ist messerdicht!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dont ask


----------



## EspCap (3. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Holocaust jokes aren't funny, anne frankly I dont find them entertaining






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

/saved


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2013)

Heute verteile ich Nivea! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nom nom nom


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

I SWEAR TO GOD I NEED MORE POSTS THAN SHIKA


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So und jetzt wieder alle rein hier!


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Rikichitakushi

btw.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

flöxchen warum spielst du an meinen tits rum?


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

cuz I can :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> cuz I can :3



They're mine, fuck off.


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> They're mine, fuck off.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

wissen wer der babo ist ?


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

CHABOS WISSEN WER DER BABO IST


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Januar 2013)

Darf man hier porn von WoW in gif posten? ;pIch mein, es ist nur ne Pandarin und ein Mensch


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

sean, hör auf den Account von sora zu hacken.


----------



## xynlovesit (4. Januar 2013)

Hä was?


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2013)

nuthing


----------



## xynlovesit (4. Januar 2013)

facerape, if u know what I mean


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2013)

DO IT


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2013)

Sora, du hast einen guten Musikgeschmack. Finde immer wieder Zeug von dir bei Spotify. I like.


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> facerape, if u know what I mean



bby gimme it.


----------



## xynlovesit (4. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> bby gimme it.



jk, nub.


@EspCap Danke sehr Habe auch es auch gerade gesehen auf mein iPhone. Auto#1 ist zurzeit meine aktuellste Playlist. Nenn mir doch mal paar Lieder die du gut fandest, dann kann ich schauen, ob ich in der Richtung mehr hinzufuegen kann.


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2013)

now I'm sad.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> jk, nub.



( &#865;° &#860;&#662; &#865;°)'


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> @EspCap Danke sehr Habe auch es auch gerade gesehen auf mein iPhone. Auto#1 ist zurzeit meine aktuellste Playlist. Nenn mir doch mal paar Lieder die du gut fandest, dann kann ich schauen, ob ich in der Richtung mehr hinzufuegen kann.



Bin grade auch erst am durchschauen und mal meine eigenen Playlists ordnen. 
The Naked and Famous gefällt mir irgendwie, die kannte ich bisher gar nicht. Ansonsten ist vor allem viel Zeug dabei das ich eigentlich kenne, aber ewig nicht mehr gehört habe. Me gusta


----------



## xynlovesit (4. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> now I'm sad.



cause ur a pussi


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ajL1r9JqO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2013)

k


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> jk, nub.
> 
> 
> @EspCap Danke sehr Habe auch es auch gerade gesehen auf mein iPhone. Auto#1 ist zurzeit meine aktuellste Playlist. Nenn mir doch mal paar Lieder die du gut fandest, dann kann ich schauen, ob ich in der Richtung mehr hinzufuegen kann.



ich hab dich jünger geschätzt, außer du bist das nicht bei fb


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2013)

reflox du musst unbedingt farcry 3 weiterzocken - ich wünschte ich könnte farcry 3 vergessen und nochmal von vorne alles neu erleben ^^


----------



## Fakebook (4. Januar 2013)

Wie mich das grad nervt... Passwort zu einem der wichtigsten Spamforen vergessen und die Recovery-Mail lässt auf sich warten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> reflox du musst unbedingt farcry 3 weiterzocken - ich wünschte ich könnte farcry 3 vergessen und nochmal von vorne alles neu erleben ^^



Ich sag nur durch Leichen graben


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2013)

ach das ist nichts 

habt ihr eingentlich auch fleissig in der höhle immer die blaue pille gegessen die euch ins traumland bringt und wo ihr erfahrt wieso die alle auf der insel gelandet sind ?


----------



## xynlovesit (4. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich hab dich jünger geschätzt, außer du bist das nicht bei fb




Ist es das Bild mit der blauen Jeans Jacke und das obere wo ich aus dem Fenster schaue?


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2013)

wtf - habe gerade den disco song aus den farcry easter egg gefunden - das video passt ja total zum game ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Uee_mcxvrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2013)

Lost World auf Vox


----------



## Fakebook (4. Januar 2013)

Ooh, schon wieder so spät. Das alte Mädchen muss ins Bett. Mal wieder selbst wachgehalten. Gastaccount macht Spammen im Spamforum Nr. 2 (Nummer 1 ist ohne Zweifel hier beheimatet) trotz verlorenen Passworts möglich. Allerdings ist das Carlsberger noch nicht leer. Naja, 2:30 Uhr ins Bett, 8:30 Uhr aufstehen - passt schon.


----------



## Xidish (4. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie ist bei mir noch nix mit Schlaf los ...

Da bin ich beim Stöbern nach alter Musik auf das gestoßen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tjfinkra7XQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Rt5tnpqFpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und ich sah's damals live im TV.^^
Es war damals das Nelson Mandela Konzert im Wembley-Stadion 1988 - das war geil.

Und das 2. Lied ist eines meiner Lieblingsstücke.
Da steckt imo so viel am drinnen. 

greetz & gn8


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2013)

> I hope you realize the crime in europe is way higher than america...the founding fathers knew what they were doing when they added a 2nd Amendmant





> And in america major and super long background checks are needed to own an automatic firearm



'MURICA


----------



## Arosk (4. Januar 2013)

da ist der ninja nochmal da.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> wer mein avatar scannt werdet ihr merken, was ich meine mit: ihr bekommt den dective award von zam



 ein glück hab ich noch ein altes k800i ^^(bestes handy der welt ever!)


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2013)

was geht, neue Sig und so


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2013)

MORTAL KOMBAT VOLLKONTAKT


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

full contact sparring activated!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2013)

Ekelhaft


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2013)

Gib mir den Pilz dat is Shneezin ala Funghi


----------



## Fakebook (4. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ein glück hab ich noch ein altes k800i ^^(bestes handy der welt ever!)



Ich hab auch noch nen altes Nokia Xpress Musik. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, seit 2008 (da hab ich mein Sony E. versehentlich in Kaffeesahne ertränkt).


----------



## Fritzche (4. Januar 2013)

WOAAAAh Windoof neu Aufsetzen geht dermaßen an die Substanz....grrrrrrr



Zum Glück nur noch die Games wieder draufziehen und alles ist soweit beim alten


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

welches windoof? eigtl sind alle recht einfach


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2013)

Die Skypekonvi ist unterhaltsam Flo, Basti oder?


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Die Skypekonvi ist unterhaltsam Flo, Basti oder?



Alter was sind das eigentlich alles für Spass... Leute?


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Die Skypekonvi ist unterhaltsam Flo, Basti oder?



ihr sauft doch schon wieder 
ein glück hatter mich nicht angerufen ^^


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Alter was sind das eigentlich alles für Spass... Leute?


dumme so wie du


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2013)

Alter, ich war mit Shika am Skypen. Dann kam H2O dazu und seit dem muss ich die ganze Zeit Leute adden, die sich untereinander kennen, aber ich sie nicht xD


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

^rflx got pwnd ^^ muahahaha 

soll ich on kommen und händchen halten?


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2013)

thats thug life


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ^rflx got pwnd ^^ muahahaha
> 
> soll ich on kommen und händchen halten?



öhm nö


----------



## Fritzche (4. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> welches windoof? eigtl sind alle recht einfach



Windoof 7 ^^ (Nicht das scheiß 8 )


Ja aber hab mir alles wichtige auf Externe gezogen und nu muss das alles wieder rüber


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2013)

GF is here speak lat0r


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Windoof 7 ^^ (Nicht das scheiß 8 )



Was alle mit Windows 8 haben.   


IIh das ist anders als das alte...iiiih das mag ich nicht.


----------



## Fritzche (4. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was alle mit Windows 8 haben.
> 
> 
> IIh das ist anders als das alte...iiiih das mag ich nicht.



Ich zitiere mal einen Freund von mir : " Windows 8 ist nur so geworden weil sie ein neues Betriebssystem für ihre Smartphones wollten und zu faul waren für PCs was eigenständiges zu entwickeln..." 


Und Sorry aber mir gefällt es durch dieses Kachelzeugs einfach nicht...sowas hätt ich gern vielleicht auf meinem Smartphone aber doch nicht auf dem PC :/


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2013)

Classic Shell und eure Sorgen sind unbegründet...


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2013)

Also ich find Win 8 geil


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2013)

So wie ich dich geil finde Cho!


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

welcome our new visitor: faustina


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2013)

Chó Faustina


----------



## Fritzche (4. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> welcome our new visitor: faustina



whut ??? 


Ich glaub ich daddel jetz ne Runde Dead Space 2...hab ja 5.1 Soround (wird das so geschrieben?) Headset


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> whut ???
> 
> 
> Ich glaub ich daddel jetz ne Runde Dead Space 2...hab ja 5.1 Soround (wird das so geschrieben?) Headset



surround bitch 

und nicht whut. einfach mal in die userliste schaun ^^ und viel spaß mit dem supernecromorph ^^


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2013)

Tatsache da liest ne Faustina mit. xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ve1RgXPWTdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2013)

CHABOS WISSEN WER DER BABO IST


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2013)

Ich finde die 8min Version nicht mehr, poste sie nochmal NAO!


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2013)

Nope





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LiTsyELgemQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2013)

Opfer


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5kmEM2u1dZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

nochn opfer ^^


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2013)

Hat schon jemand den neuen Stirb Langsam 5 Trailer gesehen, der heute veröffentlicht wurde?

Total enttäuschend 
Bruce Willis mit seinem Muskelbepackten Sohn jagt nen Terroristen.... billiger hätte man sich das net ausdenken können

Nix geht über die ersten 3 Teile


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

der trailer ist schon ewig draußen. guten morgen konov


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2013)

Waren die anderen nicht genau das gleiche? Ich hab noch keinen einzigen Die Hard Teil gesehen.
Übrigens auch keinen Herr der Ringe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Waren die anderen nicht genau das gleiche? Ich hab noch keinen einzigen Die Hard Teil gesehen.
> Übrigens auch keinen Herr der Ringe.



verbrennt ihn!


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2013)

Den Hobbit hab ich allerdings gesehen. Bin vermutlich der einzige Mensch auf Erden der die Filme noch in der richtigen Reihenfolge schauen könnte.


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> der trailer ist schon ewig draußen. guten morgen konov



FAIL Herr Kollege und guten Morgen:

http://www.pcgames.de/Stirb-Langsam-Ein-guter-Tag-zum-Sterben-Film-234866/News/Stirb-Langsam-Ein-guter-Tag-zum-Sterben-Deutsche-Trailer-Premiere-heute-um-18-30-Uhr-1042461/


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2013)

Ich hab auch nur den ersten Teil von HdR gesehen


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

kurioserweise hab ich den sl trailer schon vor über nem monat gesehe und nein das war kein fanmake shit


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> kurioserweise hab ich den sl trailer schon vor über nem monat gesehe und nein das war kein fanmake shit



War bestimmt der andere dens schon lange gibt ^^

Fakt ist: ES IST TOTAL ROTZ 

Die alten filme waren sooooviel bessaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Die alten filme waren sooooviel bessaaaaaaaaaaa



was fürn bullshit. du hipster. selbst 4.0 fand ich geilo. 

außerdem hängt es vom betrachter ab, wer was geil findet. trotzdem hipster !


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> was fürn bullshit. du hipster. selbst 4.0 fand ich geilo.
> 
> außerdem hängt es vom betrachter ab, wer was geil findet. trotzdem hipster !



Naja 4.0 war ok aber eigentlich auch schon scheiße!

Weil irgendein Bengel in den Vordergrund gerückt wird und John McLain muss halt Einzelgänger sein... alles andere is Rotz


----------



## Xidish (4. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> der trailer ist schon ewig draußen. guten morgen konov


Der Trailer ist neu - es gibt ja nicht nur einen. 
Was Du meinst ist der Featurette-Trailer zu Teil 5.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2013)

Ich hab von MagoganLP die Facebookseite gefunden, bin aber zu feige ihn anzuschreiben *wie ein kleinsch mädchen schäm*


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

grow some balls and don´t write him!


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2013)

soll ich mal den Link posten ?


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

soll ich dich wegen werbe spam melden? reicht es nicht wenn er hier um member weint?


----------



## Fakebook (4. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich hab von MagoganLP die Facebookseite gefunden, bin aber zu feige ihn anzuschreiben *wie ein kleinsch mädchen schäm*



Wozu solltest du das tun?
Ich hatte ihn auch schon gefunden ... schwer ist es ja nicht, da er seinen Real Name bei FB verwendet (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe) ... aber auch kein Grund gesehen, ihn anzuschreiben.


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> soll ich mal den Link posten ?



TU ES!!!


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2013)

Ist voll schwer ihn zu finden. Kannst mal selber machen.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2013)

"Impressum"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2013)

Re


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

ich schlag euch! 

ihr seid solche drecking stalker


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2013)

Kein Foto! -.- 

Dann interessierts mich eh ned...könnte mal testweise jemand mit ihm befreundet sein?


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2013)

zu geil AÖ XD


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dann interessierts mich eh ned...könnte mal testweise jemand mit ihm befreundet sein?



Hab gerade 3 Minuten lang deine Signatur angestarrt. Keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2013)

Chabos wissen wer der Babo ist!


----------



## Fakebook (4. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Kein Foto! -.-



Er hat hier mal eins gepostet. Aber ob das allzu neu war?! Sah jedenfalls nicht wie einer aus, dem ne XL-Jacke nicht mehr passt (wäre natürlich sinnvoller, wenn ich mich erinnern könnte, wo ich meine Stechkarte gelassen habe, statt Magos Jackenproblem)


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2013)

Hmm Xl wird kanpp chó, Zum glück gibs Thu life jacken in der richtigen Größen <3


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

verbrennt ihn!


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2013)

achja ...


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Er hat hier mal eins gepostet. Aber ob das allzu neu war?! Sah jedenfalls nicht wie einer aus, dem ne XL-Jacke nicht mehr passt (wäre natürlich sinnvoller, wenn ich mich erinnern könnte, wo ich meine Stechkarte gelassen habe, statt Magos Jackenproblem)



echt? kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2013)

Wtf ist mit meinen Router los ._.


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2013)

your router is against chabos !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2013)

nein er weiß wer der chabo ist. die Telekom anscheinend net.

#thuglife

Dauernd bricht die fuckin Verbindung ab, shitty shit shit


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2013)

tja shikari. everybody is against you!
even the system.
muahahahaha

gn8 ihr spammer


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

shika wie weit bist du den bei farcry 3 ?

haste auch schon die easter egg traum prolog quest schon gemacht ?

gerade weiteres lied aus den intro von farcry 3 rausgefunden den titel nachdem die credits liefen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p0aDapmYkVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und das passt sowas von zum intro und spiel ^^

und der disko song hängt atm auch als ohrwurm noch im ohr 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p4IH6BUvAr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



aber die wohl beste musik untermalung für eine mission war





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=obGFMgaOObk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2013)

Klar bin ich durch  Alle Außenposten, alle Jagdmissionen, alle Sendemasten, alle Auftragsmördermissionen.

Btw finde ich die Musik bei der letzten Mission am Besten, war irgendwas klassisches.


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

welches ende ?



Spoiler



also ich fand das gute ende ja mal sowas von doppelmoral und politisch korrekt du rettest die insel und deine freunde und dann siehste am strand wie das schiff wegfährt und dein char sagt ich bin ein monster ich darf nicht von der insel weg




die klassiche musik wurde mir zuviel in den spielen genutzt ^^


mein alltime favorit an instrumentale nicht dubstep ist

immer noch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LuZy6A9luhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




naja jetzt erstmal passend farcry von uwe boll anschauen XD


----------



## Reflox (5. Januar 2013)

Ich kannte M.I.A. schon vor Far Cry 3. Bin ich jetzt cool?


----------



## Fakebook (5. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> echt? kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern.



Ich such mal. Laufe eh grad Gefahr, in nem anderen Forum mich endlos und zunehmend lauter zu wiederholen, da jemand gerade nicht den Unterschied zwischen "er hatte es gut gemeint, ging leider schief" und "leck mich, immerhin hab ich es gut gemeint" versteht.
Etwas Abkühlung tut gut.


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich kannte M.I.A. schon vor Far Cry 3. Bin ich jetzt cool?



ein hipster


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> welches ende ?



Dein Ende. Also das "positive".



Spoiler



Far Cry 3 war wirklich klasse, keine Frage, aber ab einer bestimmten Stelle hatte es für mich den Reiz verloren. Denke du weißt, welcher ich meine. Der "Ersatz" ist da zwar interessant und auch logisch, aber der vorherige Charakter war einer, den ich so noch nirgends gesehen habe. Verrückt, rachsüchtig, irgendwie aber auch logisch, brutal, pervers ... er wurde einfach so perfekt geschrieben. Und das dann in nem Quick Time Event enden zu lassen... schwach (genau so wie das eig. Ende). Wie gesagt, die Mechanik an sich, nicht die Inszenierung



Aber trotzdem, genial. Sam fand ich neben Vaas sehr witzig, typisch deutsches Klischee, aber trotzdem nicht zuviel.


----------



## Fakebook (5. Januar 2013)

@Legendary
Mago, wenn er es denn ist

Ach ne sorry. Das ist er wohl nicht, sondern der Post entsprach nur seiner Art von Humor.


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

der ja eingentlich ein amy war ^^

Sam "BLITZKRIEG" Schlachruf war auch cool ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qy01UQz3Px8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fand ich übrigens die beste traumszene ^^ besonders das offene ende ^^

enthält spoiler ^^


----------



## H2OTest (5. Januar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> @Legendary
> Mago, wenn er es denn ist



guck dir den link an - ist er nicht.


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

shikari was hälst du eingentlich von der beschwerde der spiele zeitschriften das in farcry zuviel geflucht wurde ?

und hat bei dir der uplay spritzen erfolg geklappt ?

im spiel wurde er mir angezeigt aber in uplay nicht eingetragen


----------



## Fakebook (5. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> guck dir den link an - ist er nicht.



Grundsätzlich würde Nerd-Faktor und Selbstgeißelung bei stupidedia ja passen. Aber Mago würde selbstverständlich ein Impressum hinzufügen.
Aber ich hab ja auch nur gesagt, er hätte mal _ein_ Foto gepostet *räusper*


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Januar 2013)

> naja jetzt erstmal passend farcry von uwe boll anschauen XD



Bist du des Wahnsinns? xD

Wobei da spielt Anthony Bourdain mit ^^´´

Farcry 3 ist schon ein geiles Spiel, aber mir machen die Logikfehler schon ein wenig das Spielgefühl kaputt.

Jason Brody als kleiner Bruder der noch nie mit einer Waffe geschossen hat ist für mich keine passende Hauptfigur in einem Actionspiel in dem man ganze Horden von Gegnern niedermetzelt, am Anfang des Spiels mag der Charakter noch authentisch wirken, gegen Ende jedoch wird das Ganze immer absurder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was auch sehr aufschlussreich war, war der GameOne Podcast zum Spielejahr 2012 ~ Teil 2. Warum kann man sich eigentlich Waffen beim Händler kaufen, Taschen muss man sich allerdings durch das Jagen von Tieren erspielen.  Klar ist das jagen ein cooles Gameplayelement (bis man alle Taschen hat), aber irgendwie wunderschön unlogisch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2013)

Glaube Mago ist auch jünger, der sieht ja wie 30 aus da aufm Bild... 

@Wrynn

Bullshit. Ist ab 18, fertig.

@BloodEye

Den Podcast hab ich auch gehört, im Endeffekt macht es keinen Sinn. Aber naja, mich juckt sowas nicht. Ist ja nicht so, dass es bock schwer war.


----------



## Reflox (5. Januar 2013)

*Stranger:* Hey

*You:* I'm batman

*Stranger:* That's pretty impressive

*You:* I'm batman

*Stranger:* What if I told you I'm the Joker

*You:* I'm spiderman

*Stranger:* Dang




Mir ist langweilig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (5. Januar 2013)

#Baumgartnerstyle


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=gwcdsIUfMag <<< passt perfect zu citra ^^

naja das jagen für die taschen ist immer noch besser als die malaria missionen aus teil 2 

aber dennis die charakterentwicklung ist ja mal voll fail



Spoiler



am anfang noch der grosses schwarze urwald krieger und am schluss ein besoffener emo schwarzer der amok läuft






> Die Chabos sind uralte japanische Zwerghühner und gehören zu den sogenannten "Urzwergen", also den echten Zwergrassen, die es schon immer nur in kleiner Form gab, im Gegensatz zu später verzwergten, also durch Zucht verkleinerten Rassen, wie z.B. den Zwergseidenhühnern. Das männliche Tier wird _Hahn_ und das weibliche Tier _Henne_ genannt.





> Babos war Mitglied der Gruppen _Kex_, _Rákfogó_ und _Saturnus_ und gewann 1966 den Jazzwettbewerb des Ungarischen Rundfunks. Seit 1977 unterrichtet er Gitarre an der Franz-Liszt-Musikakademie, wo er Lehrer mehrerer Generationen ungarischer Gitarristen wurde. In den 1990er Jahren gab er einige große Konzerte. Er trat in der Petöfi-Halle in Budapest mit Victor Bailey, Terri Lyne Carrington, György Jinda und Béla Szakcsi Lakatos auf und gab vor 50.000 Zuhörern ein Konzert mit Frank Zappa.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2013)

#99problemsbutmychaboaintone


----------



## H2OTest (5. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> aber dennis die charakterentwicklung ist ja mal voll fail



muss ich mich angesprochen fühlen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> muss ich mich angesprochen fühlen?



Hallo Dennis, ich kennen dich nicht.


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> muss ich mich angesprochen fühlen?



nur wenn du schwarz bistund im busch lebst !


----------



## H2OTest (5. Januar 2013)

nö


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

ausserdem gehts um farcry 3 !

und wtf mein vaas video hat aufrufe aus afrika ^^

und mein shakira waka waka - blood diamond mix aus saudi arabien

und mein secret world illuminaten intro video aus indien 

komische orte ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Januar 2013)

jojo, trotz der ganzen Kleinigkeiten war Farcry 3 doch ein Spiel durch das ich mit Begeisterung durchgespielt hab.

Spiel im Moment n bisschen den Multiplayer der auch recht gut geworden ist.


----------



## Fritzche (5. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> jojo, trotz der ganzen Kleinigkeiten war Farcry 3 doch ein Spiel durch das ich mit Begeisterung durchgespielt hab.
> 
> Spiel im Moment n bisschen den Multiplayer der auch recht gut geworden ist.



Ich finde es gibt viel zu wenig zum Basteln durch Jagen :/

hab schon so gut wie alles...und bin noch relativ am anfang :S


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

takedowns und feuer sind die stärksten waffen in farcry 3


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mit dem Jagen erst später angefangen um den Schwierigkeitsgrad des Spiels ein wenig zu verschärfen.  

Is auch nich so das da am Ende noch wahnsinnig coole Sachen kommen würden.
Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der aus den Pflanzen nur Heilspritzen gebaut hat?

Edit: Ich seh schon Wyrnn hat sicherlich "Feuerfest" gebaut^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der aus den Pflanzen nur Heilspritzen gebaut hat?



Nein


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

ditto ^^

spritzen erfolg war aber leider in uplay buggy


----------



## Fritzche (5. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich hab mit dem Jagen erst später angefangen um den Schwierigkeitsgrad des Spiels ein wenig zu verschärfen.
> 
> Is auch nich so das da am Ende noch wahnsinnig coole Sachen kommen würden.
> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der aus den Pflanzen nur Heilspritzen gebaut hat?
> ...



Ich nutze ab und zu auch Jagdinstinkt...^^ Und ich hasse Bogenjagen immernoch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2013)

Ich bin sicher 80% der Zeit mit dem Bogen herum gerannt


----------



## Fritzche (5. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher 80% der Zeit mit dem Bogen herum gerannt



Ich mach es Waffentechnisch ausgewogen....


Noch jemand dem Die Moltov Werfer auf den Senkel gehen ????


Nervig wenn man in nem Busch hockt und plötzlich 3-4 Mollis auf einen Zufliegen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Januar 2013)

Ich hab erst nach 80% des Spiels gemerkt das man beim Händler auch runterscrollen kann. Hab die meiste Zeit ohne Bogen und Rüstung gespielt.

Hab mich auch immer gewundert warum ich Tatau´s für den Bogen freischalten konnte, obwohl ich nie nen Bogen fand.^^


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

am anfang signal pistole und mg

später 

flammenwerfer
raketenwerfer
schwarfschützengewehr
mg

und molotov cokctails


----------



## Fritzche (5. Januar 2013)

Solch Flächenbrand wie in FarCry 2 ist aber nicht mehr möglcih oder ??? Ich meine im zweiten hab ich wierklich Riesige Flächen abgebrannt....und bei FarCry 3 bekomm ich das irgendwie nicht hin ^^ ( Ohne hin und her rennen mit Flammenwerfer)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2013)

Konntest du in Teil 3 auch, aber die hörten dann schnell auf. Hab ich meist immer bei den Außenposten gemacht, die ich übernehmen wollten. Oder einfach Nubtuben 

Naja bin mal schlafen, haut rein


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

flammenwerfer machte kein richtiges feuer - nur molotov cocktail und signalpistole und du brauchst hohes grass


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Januar 2013)

Schrottflinte

Smg mit Schalldämpfer

Sturmgewehr

Sniper mit Schalldämpfer oder Granatwerfer für Storymissionen


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

könnt ihr mal sagen ob das video geht ?

youtube meint wär weltweit gesperrt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCqdTCeImkE


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Januar 2013)

Ich bekomms nicht ans laufen, trotz Youtupe Unblocker.


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

alter wtf dann liegt es an 10 sekunden bildmaterial die bei youtube gesperrt sind- naja ist ja eh nur sammlung für mich ^^


----------



## Fakebook (5. Januar 2013)

*5 Besucher lesen dieses Thema* 
1 Mitglieder, 4 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder
Fakebook

Jungs, was ist los?


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2013)

ich bin doch da my dear.

aber ich geh dann auch schlafen, will heute noch nach hause


----------



## Fritzche (5. Januar 2013)

Geh auch gleich heia machen


----------



## Fakebook (5. Januar 2013)

Ok, 3 Uhr ist auch ne angemessene Zeit zum 'Gute Nacht' sagen.

(ich stelle wiederholt fest, in der falschen Zeitzone zu wohnen. Ein Umzug scheint leichter, als die 'innere Uhr' umzustellen)


----------



## Tilbie (5. Januar 2013)

Mensch, hier sind ja doch noch ein paar verlorene Seelen...


----------



## Xidish (5. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> youtube meint wär weltweit gesperrt


Bei mir steht da nix von gesperrt - nur, daß das Video vom Nutzer entfernt wurde.^^
*
edit:*
Oo, wieso steht in meiner Sig auf einmal wieder der alte Prozessor?! oo


----------



## Reflox (5. Januar 2013)

Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!

You and the stranger both like roleplay.

*Stranger:* Hay.

*You:* I'm a dinosaur

*You:* rawwrr

*Stranger:* RAWR, BITHC, RAWR

*You:* YES MOTHERFUCKER

*Stranger:* I'm a fucking wizard, biatch.

*You:* PREHISTORIC CREATURES BITCH

*You:* I'M GONNA EAT YOU

*Stranger:* IF THAT DOES NOT DISCOMBULATE THE SHIT OUT OF YOU THEN GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY FACE

*You:* WELL FUCK YOU TOO YOU GREY BEARDED OLD PEDOPHILE WIZARD

*You:* I BET YOU CAN'T EVEN DO THE TRICK WITH THE BUNNY IN THE HAT

*Stranger:* FUCK THAT SHIT

*You:* YOU'RE WORSE

*Stranger:* THAT SHIT IS EASY AS RAPING CHILDREN

*You:* YOU'R NOT MEANT TO EXIST

*Stranger:* I ONLY DO REAL MAGIC

*You:* YOU'RE TAKING AWAY SPACE

*Stranger:* LIKE SORTING SOCKS

*Stranger:* YEAH

*You:* KILL YOURSELF YOU NEEDLESS BITCH

*Stranger:* #SOCKSBITCH

*You:* SHIT

*You:* YOU'RE A #WIZARD

*Stranger:* FO' SHIZZLE MY NIZZLE

*You:* MAH NIGGAH

*Stranger:* DRINK MY DRIZZLE

*Stranger:* OF PIZZLE

*You:* I'M SORRY I THOUGHT YOU'RE SOME NORMAL WIZARD

*Stranger:* #FUCKDAT

*Stranger:* I HAVE FUCKTILLIONS OF #YOLOSWAG

*You:* OH MY FUCKING GOD

*Stranger:* IT'S KAWAII AS FUCK

*You:* YOU KNOW WHAT? I #YOLO NOW FOR LIKE 60 MILLIONS OF FUCKING YEARS

*You:* OH GOD

*Stranger:* OH FUCK

*You:* YOU'RE #WIZARD-DESU

*Stranger:* YEAH

*Stranger:* DESUDESUDESUDESU

*You:* OWH SHIT

*Stranger:* AAAAAWWWW SNAP

*You:* DID SOMEONE SAID WEEABOO?

*You:* CAUSE I THINK I HEARD WEEABOO

*Stranger:* I'LL GIVE YOU TWO PIZZAS IF YOU LET ME SUCK ON YOUR HAIRY NIPPLES

*Stranger:* HOW 'BOUT DAT

*You:* I'M A DINOSAUR

*You:* I DON'T HAVE HAIR

*You:* AND I DON'T HAVE NIPPLES EITHER

*Stranger:* FUCK

*You:* BUT I'M THIRSTY

*Stranger:* DINOSAUR NIPLIZZLE

*You:* AND I DON'T HAVE SOMETHING TO DRINK

*Stranger:* THERE NIPPLES

*You:* AND IT'S DARK DONSTAIRS

*You:* THERE WILL BE GHOSTS

*Stranger:* DOWNSTAIRS LIGHTIZZLE

*You:* AND GHOSTS ARE SCARY

*Stranger:* GHOSTS FUCK OFFIZZLE

*Stranger:* GHOSTS LAME AS SHITIZZLE

*You:* BUT THEY'RE GONNA RAPE THE SHIT OUT OF ME

*You:* CUZ I LOST MY HOODOOVOODOO TALISMAN

*Stranger:* HOODOOVOODOO TALISMAN APPEARIZZLE IN DINOSAUR'S #HANDSIES

*You:* THANKS MATE

*You:* NOW THEY CAN'T RAPE ME

*You:* AND THEY'RE NOT SCARY

*You:* THEY LOOK LIKE GAY ASS SHIT UNICORNS

*Stranger:* I'M A #WIZARD

*Stranger:* SO IT'S COOL

*You:* IF YOU NEED A DINOSAUR I'LL BE YOUR LIZARD

*You:* I MEAN COME ON

*You:* BITCHEZ LOVE DINOSAURS

*You:* YOU KNOW JASON?

*You:* HE GOT 5 BLOWJOBS

*You:* BECAUSE I'M A FUCKING DINOSAUR

*Stranger:* YEAH, THAT BITCH OWNS ME MONEY

*You:* K I'M GONNA GET IT

*Stranger:* HOP UP, DINOLIZARD, GET IN MY VAN OF WONDERS AND LUCKY FUCKIN' CLOVERS

*You:* YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

*You:* WAIT

*You:* THERES NO CANDY

*You:* AND THERES NO VAN

*You:* OH I'M STANDING ON IT

*You:* SHIT I'M SORRY

*Stranger:* NO PROBLEMS

*Stranger:* VAN FIXIZZLE

*You:* WOAH

*Stranger:* /poof

*Stranger:* THERE

*Stranger:* FUCKIN' AMAZING

*You:* YEAH

*You:* I THINK I'M ON ACID

*You:* CUZ THIS SHIT IS UNBELIEVEABLE

*Stranger:* WHERE WE'RE GOING, WE DON'T NEED ACID

*Stranger:* OR LSD

*Stranger:* OCH SHROOMS

*Stranger:* OR*

*You:* THIS PLACE SOUNDS REALLY NICE

*Stranger:* CUS DAT SHIT'S #CRAYCRAY

*You:* WOAH

*Stranger:* OW FUCK IT'S TRISHKE

*Stranger:* SHE'S GONNA KILL MY DICK

*Stranger:* "AY, YOU WHITE-ASS NIGGA!"

*You:* I POOPED A LITTLE

*Stranger:* "FUCK OFF TRISHKE"

*Stranger:* "I'M GONNA FUCKIN' KILL YOUR DICK"

*You:* SORRY FOR DESTROYING THE GHETTODRAMA

*Stranger:* "YOU'RE GONNA KILL MY DICK? HOW THE FUCK DOES THAT EVEN WORK? I'MM GONNA KILL /YOUR/ DICK, HOW 'BOUT DAT, BIATCH?"

*Stranger:* NO WORRIES, DINOLIZARD

*Stranger:* NO WORRIES

*You:* OKAY

*You:* I'M GONNA EAT HER

*You:* SHOULD I'

*Stranger:* YEAH

*You:* K

*Stranger:* YEAH

*You:* NOM NOM NOM

*Stranger:* SHE'S ANNOYING AS FUUUUUUUUUCK

*You:* IT TASTES LIKE SHIT

*Stranger:* SHE'S MADE OF 100% FECAL MATTER

*You:* EWWW

*Stranger:* SORRY FOR NOT WARNING YOU

*You:* NEXT TIME SAY THAT BEFORE I EAT SOMEONE

*You:* CUZ THEN I'M JUST GONNA KICK THEM

*You:* IN THE ATMOSPHERE

*Stranger:* YEAH

*Stranger:* WHAT'S YOUR NAME, BRAVE DINOLIZARD

*You:* MY NAME IS

*You:* WHERE ARE THE DRUMS?

*Stranger:* CHICKA CHICKA SLIM SHADY

*Stranger:* BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

*You:* YEAH MATE

*You:* WHY DO YOU KNOW THIS

*Stranger:* CUZ I'M JOHNNY NOCASH, THE FUCKIN' #WIZARD OF BOOZE

*Stranger:* AND POVERTY

*You:* OH SHIT

*You:* U KNOW WHY I'M SLIM SHADY?

*You:* CUZ NORMAL PEOPLE SAY

*You:* " I FUCKED THIS BITCH"

*You:* I SAY "i FUCKED THIS BITCH AND THEN I FUCKED HER MOTHER"

*Stranger:* AND I SAY

*Stranger:* BITCH, BE COOL

*Stranger:* FUCKIN' YOLANDA, CAN'T SHUT THE FUCK UP

*You:* YOU'RE A REALLY WISE #WIZARD-DESU

*Stranger:* THANKS, SLIM

*Stranger:* ALL THIS SHIT'S MAKIN' ME MOIST

*You:* NO PROB JOHNNY

*You:* YEAH

*Stranger:* LIKE

*Stranger:* /REALLY/ MOIST

*Stranger:* LIKE I WAS AT MOISTURE UNIVERSITY

*You:* FUCK

*You:* THESE WORDS

*You:* MUST BE WRITTEN DOWN

*Stranger:* YEAH

*You:* YEAH

*Stranger:* AND A CULT MUST BE FORMED

*You:* YEAH

*You:* THE CULT OF

*Stranger:* FUCKIN' CULT OF JOHHNY AND THE SLIM LIZARD

*Stranger:* OR SOME SHIT

*You:* YEAH THAT SOUNS DOPE

*Stranger:* #DOPE

*You:* SOUNDS*

*You:* FUCK MY CHAIR IS MAKING SOUNDS

*Stranger:* FUCK IT UP

*You:* I MEAN FOR REAL

*Stranger:* FUCK

*Stranger:* IT

*Stranger:* DOWN

*You:* MUST BE GAY ASS SHIT UNICORN GHOSTS

*Stranger:* YEAH

*You:* I'M GONNA ROAR THE SHIT OU T OF IT

*Stranger:* #RAWR

*You:* ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAR

*You:* THEY'RE RUNNING AWAY

*You:* YEAH FLEE YOU DUMB FUCKS

*You:* I FUCKED YOUR MOTHERS LAST NIGHT

*Stranger:* YEAH

*Stranger:* WITH A CACTI

*Stranger:* NO LUUUUUUBE

*You:* I WAS GOING IN DRY

*Stranger:* WITH MY CACTI DICK

*You:* THEY HAD TO BITE THE PILLOW

*You:* YEAH THAT WAS THEIR FIRST BLOOD

*You:* HAHAHA

*Stranger:* #EVIL

*You:* YEAH

*You:* I'M THE ANTICHRIST SLIM DINOLIZARD

*Stranger:* WE COULD WRITE STORIES AND SHIT

*You:* YEAH

*You:* THE TALES OF THE MOTHERFUCKING AWESOME BITCHEZKILLERZ

*Stranger:* YEAH

*You:* YEAH

*Stranger:* FO' SERIOUS

*You:* FO SHIZZLE

*Stranger:* WE COULD MAKE LIKE

*Stranger:* A FUCKIN' TUMBLR OR SOME SHIT

*You:* YEAH

*Stranger:* AND PRODUCE EPIC STORIES THAT MAKE THE CUM-GUZZLERS OF TUMBLR FUCKIN DIE FROM THEIR ORGASMS

*Stranger:* YEAH

*You:* WE WOULD BE FAMOUS

*Stranger:* YEAH

*Stranger:* AND BITCHES, HOS, HOES, CASH, AND FUCKIN' TOWELS WOULD FLOW OUR WAY

*You:* YEAH

*You:* AND WE'RE GONNA HAVE SPORTCARS

*You:* AND BITCHES

*Stranger:* AND CARSPORTS

*Stranger:* AND CHEBITS

*You:* CARSPORTS WITH BITCHES

*Stranger:* YEAH

*You:* AND MOTHERFUCKING TWINKIES

*You:* WITH BITCHE

*You:* S

*Stranger:* YEAH

*Stranger:* BITCHES STUFFED WITH TWINKES

*You:* BITCHES WITH TWINKIES SMEARED ALL OVER THEIR TITS

*Stranger:* #DEMTITS

*Stranger:* #DEMTWINKIETITTIES

*You:* YEAH

*Stranger:* FUCKIN' GLORIOUS

*Stranger:* BUT HAY

*You:* WHAT

*Stranger:* HAVE MY FUCKIN' EMAIL OR SHIT

*Stranger:* I DON'T KNOW

*You:* DO YOA HAVE SKYPE?

*Stranger:* OH YEAH

*You:* YOU*

*Stranger:* I HAVE DAT SHIT

*You:* MY NAME THERE IS

*You:* reflox1

*You:* BITCH

*Stranger:* MINE IS

*Stranger:* edwurd3

*Stranger:* BIATCH

*You:* YEAH

*Stranger:* YEAH

*You:* GONNA WRITE THIS SHIT DOWN

*Stranger:* SAME HERE

*You:* CUZ IM ON MY NETBOOK AND THIOS ONE DOESN'T HAVE SKYPE

*You:* AND IT'S 3 AM SO I'M NOT GONNA START THE PC UP

*Stranger:* NO WAY

*Stranger:* WE'RE IN THE SAME TIMEZONE

*Stranger:* DAYU,

*Stranger:* M

*You:* DAYUM GURL

*You:* WHERE ARE YOU FROM?

*Stranger:* DAM U STR8 BBYGURL

*Stranger:* SWEDEN, NEGRO

*You:* OH SHIT

*You:* A NORDIC MASTERRAE

*You:* I'M A SWISS JUDENGOLD FAGGOT

*Stranger:* SWITZERLAND IS FUCKIN' ACE

*Stranger:* FUCKIN' SCHNITZEL AND SHIT

*You:* SCHNITZEL IS AUSTRIAN

*You:* BUT WE HAVE CHOCOLATE

*Stranger:* FUCK

*Stranger:* BUT STILL

*You:* BITCHEZ WITH CHOCOLATE OVER ALL THEIR DEM TITTIES

*Stranger:* SWTIZERLAND IS ACE

*Stranger:* DEM TITTIES

*You:* YEAH

*Stranger:* DEM CHOCOLATE TWINKIETITTIES

*You:* YEAAAAAH

*You:* AND WE COULD HAVE SWEDISH NEGRO BITCHEZ

*You:* WITH

*Stranger:* YEAAAAAAAAAAH

*You:* WHITE CHOCOLATE SMEARED OVER THEIR TITTIES

*Stranger:* DAYUM

*You:* SHIAT NIGGAH

*Stranger:* NOT SURE IF LE GF WOULD APPRECIATE, THO

*Stranger:* OH WELL

*You:* WHO CARES

*You:* I'VE GOT A SLAVIC GF, SHE WOULD JOIN

*You:* MAN

*Stranger:* OH DAYUM

*Stranger:* PRETTY SURE LE GF IS UP FOR IT

*You:* YEAAAAH

*Stranger:* AFTER ALL, SHE'S BI AND LIKES CHOCOLATE

*Stranger:* GOGOGO

*You:* THAT'S GONNA BE FUCKING AMAZIBG

*You:* AMAZING*

*Stranger:* YEAH

*You:* I'M GONNA GET SOMETHING TO DRINK

*You:* BRB

*You:* GONNA FUCK UP SOME GAY ASS SHIT UNICORN GHOSTS

*Stranger:* YEAH

*Stranger:* YEAAAAAAAAAAH

*You:* I'M BACK

*You:* THERE WEREN'T ANY GHOSTS

*You:* I THINK I ROARED THEM AWAY

*Stranger:* TOLDYA

*You:* YEA

*You:* H

*Stranger:* I KNEW YOU HAD THE POWER

*You:* I KNEW DAD

*You:* I MEAN

*You:* #WIZARD-DESU

*Stranger:* WAIT

*Stranger:* SON?

*You:* DAD!

*Stranger:* I FUCKIN' FOUND YOU

*Stranger:* I FUCKIN' MISSED YOU

*You:* DO YOU HAVE A PINK VAN?

*Stranger:* FUCKIN' ALCOHOL IS NOT GOOD FOR YOUR AIM

*Stranger:* YEAH, IT'S PINK

*You:* WELL THEN YOU'RE NOT MY DAD

*You:* SORRY

*Stranger:* DAMNIT

*You:* BUT I THINK YOU'RE GONNA FIND YOUR SON

*You:* YOU JUST HAVE TO BELIEVE IN YOU

*You:* LIKE I DID

*You:* WHEN YOU TOLD ME

*You:* TO ROAR THE GHOSTS AWAY

*Stranger:* YOU'RE SO DEEP I CAN'T EVEN FUCKIN' SEE YOU

*You:* YEAH MAN

*You:* MY BROTHERIS THE PHILOSAUR RAPTOR

*Stranger:* DAYUM

*Stranger:* HIS SHIT AIN'T DEEPER THAN THE FUCKIN' KIDDIEPOOL, THO

*You:* YEAH

*You:* I'VE ALWAYS HAD THE TALENT

*You:* BUT MY FAMILY LOVED HIM MORE

*You:* SO HE GOT THE JOB AS THE PHILOSAUR RAPTOR

*Stranger:* AW MAN

*You:* WELL LOOK AT ME NOW

*Stranger:* BUT YOU CAN DO PHILOSOPHY WITH ME

*You:* I'M A BITCH FUCKING AND RAPPING DINOLIZARD NOW

*Stranger:* YEAH

*You:* BETTER THAN BE A STUPID GUY WHICH SITS IN LIBRARIES ALL DAY

*You:* I RAP MY PHILOSOPHY

*You:* WHEN I'M DRUNK

*Stranger:* AND/OR HIGH

*You:* YEAH

*You:* OR ON ACID

*You:* THEN I SPIT THE TIGHTEST LINES

*Stranger:* YEAH

*You:* YEAH

*Stranger:* AYO LISTEN

*You:* XEAH?

*Stranger:* IMMA GO SHOWER AND THEN TO BED

*You:* OKAY

*Stranger:* #WIZARDS NEED SLEEP TOO

*You:* YAH

*You:* YEAH*

*You:* I CAN'T SLEEP

*You:* DUNNO WHY

*Stranger:* I SENT A MAGICAL REQUEST OF WONDERS, SO YEAH

*You:* OKAY

*You:* MY PROFILE PIC IS THIS BLONDE GIRL WITH THE GUN

*Stranger:* WE WILL CROSS PATHS AGAIN, SLIMLIZARD

*Stranger:* THEN I SENT TO THE RIGHT ONE

*You:* YEAH

*You:* THAT'S AWESOME

*You:* SO

*You:* HAVE A GOOD NIGHT #WIZARD

*You:* AND DREAM WELL

*You:* OF BITCHES WITH TWINKIECHOCOLATE SMEARED OVER THEIR TITTIES

*Stranger:* YEAH

*Stranger:* I WILL

*You:* GOOD

*Stranger:* KEEP THAT SHIT TIGHT, SON

*Stranger:* #POOF



DAYUM GURL, THIS WAS AWESOME


----------



## Fakebook (5. Januar 2013)

Grad gelesen, dass es den Beruf (Berufung?) der 'Sexualassistentin' gibt.  
"Sex ist ja keine Krankheit" ...   

Ich würde mich wohl weniger Out-of-Date fühlen, ginge ich rechtzeitig ins Bett und würde alle nächtlichen Nachrichten-Feeds am nächsten Morgen ungelesen löschen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Januar 2013)

Will noch jemand nen Dota2 invite haben?^^


----------



## Fritzche (5. Januar 2013)

Nen Wunderschönen Abend wünsch ich 


Muss mich noch immer dran gewöhnen das ich am Montag tatsächlich wieder zeitig aus den Federn muss


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Januar 2013)

Manchmal frage ich mich ob Reflox sich mit so einem scheiß Einwanderer Deutschen abgeben würde, sein Vater ist ja auchnoch Papierschweizer! Und er nimmt den Schweizern die Arbeitsplätze weg!


----------



## Fritzche (5. Januar 2013)

Noch jemand hier der keine neue Geldkarte bisher erhalten hat ??? 


Meine ist 2012 abgelaufen und jetzt dachte ich die kommt nu mal in der Post aber Pustekuchen -.-' 

Werd am Montag keine Monatskarte fürn Bus holen können wegen dem Scheiß...und ich wette MOntag ist die dann in der Post wenn ich schon längst wieder in Potsdam bin


----------



## zoizz (5. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Noch jemand hier der keine neue Geldkarte bisher erhalten hat ???
> 
> 
> Meine ist 2012 abgelaufen und jetzt dachte ich die kommt nu mal in der Post aber Pustekuchen -.-'
> ...



Geh mal besser nicht davon aus, sondern ruf da möglichst früh an, du hättest deine Karte noch nicht. Die kommen normalerweise Mitte-Ende Januar.


----------



## Fritzche (5. Januar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Geh mal besser nicht davon aus, sondern ruf da möglichst früh an, du hättest deine Karte noch nicht. Die kommen normalerweise Mitte-Ende Januar.



Ja Super.....werd da wohl mal anrufen ^^ Aber bringt mir auch nix weil ich sie dann erst am WE hätt :/ 


Zu mir ins Internat schick ich keine Post mehr weil die Deppen dann immer behaupten das nichts gekommen sei nur damit die nicht zum Briefkasten gehen müssen ( Mehrmals erlebt)


----------



## Reflox (5. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich ob Reflox sich mit so einem scheiß Einwanderer Deutschen abgeben würde, sein Vater ist ja auchnoch Papierschweizer! Und er nimmt den Schweizern die Arbeitsplätze weg!



Mein Vater ist gebürtiger Schweizer. Meine Muddah hat deutsches Blut. So I'm a little bit german too. Vorallem würde ich sofort nach Deutschland ziehen, wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte. Ich kann die meisten Schweizer nicht ausstehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PE3DTeclkwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2013)

Ich frag mich ob du schwiizerdütsch kannst.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Januar 2013)

Reflox möchte einfach nciht seinen Suicide Girls Ordner teilen. Der Grund: Brutale Killerspiele





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qHM6_A9Dt1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2013)

Ähm du wolltest mir damals nicht einmal diese blonde SG Matz schicken an dem Bach...also laber mal keinen Bullshit.


----------



## Reflox (5. Januar 2013)

Vorallem habe ich jetzt 51-53 sets. Und du wolltest nicht mal eines rausrücken 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XmD5BvmkZL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

die sind ja mit google kenntnissen zu finden jederzeit ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Januar 2013)

Spackige Forenmitglieder.
Der Grund:
Brutale Killerspiele.


----------



## Reflox (5. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> die sind ja mit google kenntnissen zu finden jederzeit ^^



Nö nicht wirklich. Ich hatte nur Schwein, die richtige Seite im richtigen Moment zu finden


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Spackige Forenmitglieder.
> Der Grund:
> Brutale Killerspiele.



Heul halt. :>


Soll ich dich auch erdolchen, so wie Vaas?!


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Soll ich dich auch erdolchen, so wie Vaas?!



_
*Take me into your heart.
Accept me as your saviour.
Nail me to the fucking cross 
and let me be REBORN!*_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2013)

Wrynn is obsessed with Far Cry 3


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

shika sagt was zu walking dead für pc - nur ein hype oder taugt ?

gibts derzeit für 5,65 euro ^^

und hey wie kann man farcry3 nicht lieben ^^

nur schwarze dennis ist ne heulsuse ^^


----------



## Fritzche (5. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> shika sagt was zu walking dead für pc - nur ein hype oder taugt ?
> 
> gibts derzeit für 5,65 euro ^^



Taugt definitiv 


Auch wenn ich jetzt nicht Shika bin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> shika sagt was zu walking dead für pc - nur ein hype oder taugt ?



Kaufen. Selbst für 20 €. Eines meiner Lieblingsspiele 2012, obwohl ich erst die ersten beiden Episoden gespielt haben.


----------



## Fritzche (6. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kaufen. Selbst für 20 €. Eines meiner Lieblingsspiele 2012, obwohl ich erst die ersten beiden Episoden gespielt haben.



Sollten die nicht nochmal alle komplett erscheinen ??? und das sogar im Handel als Boxed version ???


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2013)

Hab die ersten beiden für die Xbox, die 3. jetzt auch. Aber immer noch zu voll, die anzuschmeißen. Bin aber grad im Zombie-Fieber. Erst TWD Season 2, momentan wieder DayZ und das Adventure 

Glaube nicht, dass die nochmal als Boxed rauskommen.


----------



## Fritzche (6. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab die ersten beiden für die Xbox, die 3. jetzt auch. Aber immer noch zu voll, die anzuschmeißen. Bin aber grad im Zombie-Fieber. Erst TWD Season 2, momentan wieder DayZ und das Adventure
> 
> Glaube nicht, dass die nochmal als Boxed rauskommen.



Hmm ich würd sie mir aber lieber gleich alle in einem Rutsch für PC holn


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Januar 2013)

Schlechte Let's Plays.

Der Grund:

Brutale Magogans.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Januar 2013)

Der Trailer zum neuen Transformers.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BfByH89akRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab die ersten beiden für die Xbox, die 3. jetzt auch. Aber immer noch zu voll, die anzuschmeißen. Bin aber grad im Zombie-Fieber. Erst TWD Season 2, momentan wieder DayZ und das Adventure
> 
> Glaube nicht, dass die nochmal als Boxed rauskommen.



dann ist ja der film vieleicht was für dich 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qsyPkoIhwEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2013)

Jo den kenne ich schon, also vom Trailer her. Soll aber ab der Hälfte eher öde sein...


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Hmm ich würd sie mir aber lieber gleich alle in einem Rutsch für PC holn


Steam


----------



## Magogan (6. Januar 2013)

So, ich habe die 10 Millionen Euro zusammen, die ich mit meinen Let's Play Videos verdienen wollte. Jetzt kann ich endlich die Monetarisierung deaktivieren und damit meinen Zuschauern die lästige Werbung ersparen.

Nein, Quatsch, aber ich habe die Monetarisierung doch mal deaktiviert, bringt ja nichts und außerdem muss ich so viele Publisher anschreiben wegen den kommerziellen Nutzungsrechten usw., das ist einfach zu aufwendig. So viel Aufwand für nicht einmal 1 Euro im Monat lohnt sich einfach nicht ...

Und die Definition von kommerzieller Nutzung ist auch lächerlich. Wenn man 15 Euro im Monat für eine Webseite bezahlt und darauf dann Werbung macht, um die Serverkosten zu decken (was nicht immer gelingt), dann ist das schon kommerzielle Nutzung, soweit ich weiß, obwohl man damit Verluste macht. Wer denkt sich so einen Mist nur aus?

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass man als Privatperson auch seine Adresse und eine Telefonnummer im Impressum seiner Webseite angeben muss ... Wer denkt sich so etwas nur aus?


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2013)

ich werde die tage mir bei dailymotion ein account erstellen die haben keine nervige gema und copyright ^^

ging ja ganz fix und ohne aktivierung und verlinkung bei den ^^

und sogar mein uraltes video das bei youtube gesperrt geht ^^

[dailymotion]xwi6ru[/dailymotion]

das hatte ich vor 8 jahren mit virtual dub und ner alten vhs aufnahme von star wars gemacht als ich http://www.infauxmedia.com/

hörte bei unseren gildenradio von star wars galaxie ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Januar 2013)

> Wer denkt sich so etwas nur aus?



Leute die Interesse daran haben gute Ideen anderer Menschen im Keim zu ersticken, damit sie mit ihren eigenen Geschäftsmodellen weiterhin Kohle verdienen können.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Leute die Interesse daran haben gute Ideen anderer Menschen im Keim zu ersticken, damit sie mit ihren eigenen Geschäftsmodellen weiterhin Kohle verdienen können.


Golem- & Heiseforen in a nutshell...


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2013)

inzwischen kannste ja sogar verklagt werden wenn du bei buffed oder andere facebook news öffentlich teilst mit vorschaubild ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Januar 2013)

Nur wenn das Bild von Fotographen ist.     

(Ja ich weiß, dass die Aussage so nicht korrekt ist)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> bringt ja nichts und außerdem muss ich so viele Publisher anschreiben wegen den kommerziellen Nutzungsrechten usw.


wat O.o bei youtube darf man seine kommentar-spur zu videogames ohne probleme monetarisieren


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2013)

die haben soviel geändert bei youtube zum schlechteren


----------



## Fritzche (6. Januar 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wat O.o bei youtube darf man seine kommentar-spur zu videogames ohne probleme monetarisieren



Mittlerweile brauchst du für Monetarisierte Videos die Einverständnis der Eigentümer z.b Lol Video ------> Einverständniserklärung Seitens Riot Games ;D 


EA Macht das Bethesda soweit ich weiß ohne Probleme auch Ubisoft ist da wohl etwas strenger und 2K Games antwortet nie darauf...wenn nich kann ich ja mal den Link dafür raussuchen 


Aber jetzt geh ich erstmal schnarchen


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aT2XsVjG950

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Salute!


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2013)

wasn das für kindermusik?
das ist knüppelmusik:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1YCFui5SQJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Januar 2013)

Nix los morgen Schule kotz würg brech


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2013)

hahaha. hmmmm mist, arbeiten..... fuck


----------



## Olliruh (6. Januar 2013)

Morgen Schule ._____________________________________.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Nix los morgen Schule kotz würg brech



dis

man könnte denken mit 26 mädels isses entspannt, but NO


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2013)

dann ist in wow wenigsten wieder ruhe ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2013)

Übermorgen wieder arbeiten .__.

Ich will wieder in ne 5 tägige Schule!


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Übermorgen wieder arbeiten .__.
> 
> Ich will wieder in ne Klapse!



fixd


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2013)

Klapse wär auch nicht schlecht .___.


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2013)

sind die nervenheilanstalten in der schweiz anders als in deutschland ?


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2013)

Ne aber dann müsst ich wenigstens nicht zurück zur Arbeit.


----------



## Fritzche (6. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ne aber dann müsst ich wenigstens nicht zurück zur Arbeit.



Fragt mich mal


----------



## Tilbie (6. Januar 2013)

Die Stimmung hier is Bombe. 

Okay, ich hab auch kein bock auf Morgen, aber was solls?


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ne aber dann müsst ich wenigstens nicht zurück zur Arbeit.




eigtl war das als spaß gemeint ^^


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2013)

aun du schreibst jetzt 1000x - funny junk kann man nicht verlinken


----------



## orkman (6. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> aun du schreibst jetzt 1000x - funny junk kann man nicht verlinken



huehuehue


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p6nFzQ8N65w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2013)

Lern ich jetzt doch noch D: Aber naja...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CYuRNEFT4mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



#thuglife


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2013)

your fails will be biiiiig!


----------



## Fritzche (6. Januar 2013)

Ich will ja eigentlich Skyrim anfangen aber Kumpel möchte LoL mit mir zoggn...was soll ich tun ?


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2013)

skyrim zoggn. freunde findste überall. und bei lol failed man eh immer hart ^^


----------



## Fritzche (6. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> skyrim zoggn. freunde findste überall. und bei lol failed man eh immer hart ^^



Jo denke mal werd auch Skyrim zoggn  Für gepflegtes Losen in LoL ist die Zeit zu knapp...muss ja morgen wieder früh raus


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2013)

naja für gepflegtes skyrim zoggn auch, außer du kennst nen hausarzt wie meinen ^^


----------



## Fritzche (6. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> naja für gepflegtes skyrim zoggn auch, außer du kennst nen hausarzt wie meinen ^^



Heißt das du bist einer der Krankmacher ??? :O


Überall schlechter Einfluss hier ^^


Nein ich könnte wenn ich wollte auch mir den Gelben Schein holen aber ich bin zu faul zum Arzt zu gehen und außerdem ist meine Geldkarte abgelaufen und die neue hat mich noch nicht erreicht ( Morgen anrufen und stress machen)


----------



## Olliruh (6. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
... was geht bei den jungs dadrüben ?


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2013)

ich bin kein krankmacher ^^ ich kenn nur gute ärzte, die einen auch fürs zocken krankschreiben ( weil sie selber daddeln ^^)


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ... was geht bei den jungs dadrüben ?



Hä? War dieser Vorfall mit JAmes Holmes nicht im Juli?


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hä? War dieser Vorfall mit JAmes Holmes nicht im Juli?



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.....

oh man die amis..... jetzt brauchen die erst recht lockerere waffengesetzte zur selbstverteidigung. als nächstes wird man erschossen, weil man *insertrandomoffencehere*


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2013)

Alter, wer schreibt denn etwas was sich auf einen anderen Artikel bezieht mitten in den anderen Artikel? Sowas gibts bei unseren Zeitungen nicht.


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2013)

wieso bitte bezieht sich das auf einen anderen artikel? alles klar gegliedert und erkennbar...


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wieso bitte bezieht sich das auf einen anderen artikel? alles klar gegliedert und erkennbar...



Zuerst reden sie über das was passiert ist, dann über den James Holmes Vorfall und dann wieder über das andere.


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2013)

us amis eben. die kennen keine gegliederten absätze in reihenfolge ^^


----------



## Fritzche (6. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich bin kein krankmacher ^^ ich kenn nur gute ärzte, die einen auch fürs zocken krankschreiben ( weil sie selber daddeln ^^)



Will auch


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Januar 2013)

*22:26 [Hamila]: Israeliten TÖTEN Kinder im gazastreifen..udn das ( Hakenkreuz) ist ein uraltes Symbol das sogar in Afrika auf Kirchen zufinden ist
 22:27 [Ásmundr]: Es ist aber in Europa ein anderes Zeichen.
 22:27 [Ásmundr]: Und vorallem verfassungsfeindlich.
 22:27 [Hamila]: Tja nur weil gewisse personen es eben auch verwendet haben ..Schau dir mal Indische Bilder vond en Gottheiten an..sind dann alles Nazis ?
 22:28 [Ásmundr]: Nein. Aber Miae ist rechts eingestellt, das bekräftigt die These das das Swastika nicht positiv eingestellt ist bei ihr. Vorallem da sie die Rechten gewählt hat und äußerst Fremdenfeindlich ist.
 22:29 [Hamila]: Mhh aber du bist nicht Fremdenfeindlich ?
 22:29 [Ásmundr]: Nein. Wieso?
 22:30 [Ásmundr]: Kein bisschen.
 22:30 [Hamila]: Weil sie Französin ist ..und deine Aussagen sind schon fremdenfeindlich weil du sie als rechts hinstellst ohne sie zu kennen
 22:31 [Ásmundr]: <Runzelt die Stirn> Was hat die Bezeichnung einer Person mit seiner Nationalität zu tun? Kannst du mir das mal erklären?
 22:31 [Hamila]: Alle Polen klauen Autos..alle Neger Daelen..kommt dir sowas bekannt vor ?
 22:32 [Hamila]: Achja und alle Deutschen sind Fett..fressen kartoffeln..hören Bölasmusik udn sind Nazis
 22:32 [Hamila]: *Blasmusik
 22:32 [Ásmundr]: <Schüttelt den Kopf> Ich merke schon, du bist Gedanklich ähnlich wie sie. Du ziehst kuriose zusammenhänge.
 22:34 [Hamila]: Nein eben nicht..Nur schau..sie ist Französin udn Nationalistin..ich hab viel mit ihr geredet und mir ganz neutral mal ihre Seite angehört..die nicht meine Meinung ist..aber ich Akzeptiere sie udn habe erkanntd as sie nicht alle anderen Völker verurtei
 22:34 [Hamila]: *Verurteilt sondern nur Ggewisse personengruppen und Menschen
 22:35 [Ásmundr]: Allein schon Gruppen gänzlich zu verallgemeinern, die keine Organisationen sind, ist falsch. Und NAtionalisten sind schlechte Menschen, man muss sich nur mit der Bedeutung dieser Einstellung mal beschäftigen.
 22:35 [Hamila]: Und genau du tust das selbe was du verurteilst
 22:36 [Ásmundr]: Tue ich nicht, da ich rein Philosophisch handel. Wieso sollte man Menschen, die andere Menschen ausgrenzen (Und das ist Milde ausgedrückt) nicht verurteilen? Sie sind der Gesellschaft nicht dienlich, sie verschlechtern sie.
 22:37 [Hamila]: Weil du Nationalismuss falsch siehst
 22:37 [Hamila]: Es geht nicht ums ausgrenzen sondern darum das man sich sagt..erst das eigene Land..dann die anderen
 22:38 [Ásmundr]: Dieses denken ist schrecklich. Esist rein Egoistisch, findest du nicht? Als "neutraler" müsstest du das eigentlich einsehen.
 22:39 [Hamila]: nein ich sehe nur eben alles..Ich sehe auch das in deutschland Deutsche hungern udn noch als Assis betitelt werden..wärend der deutsche Staat millionen ausgibt für grichenland
 22:40 [Ásmundr]: Ich kann nichtsfür die Entscheidungen unserer Regierung. 
 22:40 [Hamila]: Doch kannst du..gegen an gehen
 22:41 [Ásmundr]: jetzt würde mich mal interessieren was du mir vorschlägst. <Lacht>
 22:41 [Hamila]: Das einfachste ist Wählen gehen 
 22:41 [Ásmundr]: Und welche Partei schwebt dir da vor? <Amüsiert>
 22:42 [Hamila]: Liest sich jetzt richtig doof weil ich in Deutschland nichtmehr wählen geh..aber rechte wählen
 22:43 [Ásmundr]: h, der selbst gerühmte "Neutrale" rät mir die NPD zu wählen. Siehst du da selbst irgendeinen Fehler in der Aussage oder erkennst du ihn selbst?
 22:43 [Hamila]: Sieh es anders..die Menschen sind so vernünftig das diese Partein niemals die mehrheit bekommen würden..die sind selbst zu dumm um sich einig zu sein
 22:44 [Hamila]: ABER..wenn die nurmal 10% bekommen..haben die großen Partein sofort Panik und überdenken mal einiges an ihrer Politik
 22:44 [Ásmundr]: Wieso ist die NPD denn vernünftig? Erkläre mir das mal bitte.
 22:45 [Hamila]: Die NPD ansich ist nen haufen Müll..aber es gibt auch da leute die vernünftig sind
 22:45 [Hamila]: Ich hab auch immer gedacht..alles rechte ..aber pass mal auf ich zeig dir mal eien textzeile aus einem Lied
 22:47 [Ásmundr]: Na da bin ich gespannt.
 22:47 [Hamila]: Sag mir mal ehrlich in welche richtung du diesen Text siehst
 22:47 [Hamila]: US-Europa, Eurowahn, Schutzgelderpressung zum Gott [erbarmen.Kampfeins]ätze der Bundeswehr und die Kassen sind so [leer.Bauernsterben] und Eurowahn, Abtreibungsmord und Schlendrian.Hütchenspieler und Mafia und aus der Hauptstadt nur seichtes BlaBla
 22:47 [Ásmundr]: Und der ganze Text?
 22:48 [Ásmundr]: Ausschnitte zeigen nicht die gesamte Meinung.
 22:48 [Ásmundr]: Von wem ist denn dieser Text.
 22:48 [Hamila]: sek ichkannst du Links kopieren ?
 22:48 [Ásmundr]: Ja.
 22:49 [Hamila]: Ich such mal eben 2 Lieder..geh BITTE nicht nach den Bildern..nur nach dem text
 22:49 [Hamila]: [-]
 22:49 [Hamila]: Ok beim ersten kannste dir auch gern den Text am anfang anschaun im Video
 22:50 [Hamila]: [-]
 22:50 [Hamila]: Bei dem 2 achte mal gemnau auf den text ..da ist eine nette textzeile bei
 22:52 [Ásmundr]: Ich finde den Text nicht im Internet.
 22:53 [Hamila]: mom such den mal eben 
 22:54 [Hamila]: Das 2 Lied gibs nur als Video mit Text 
 22:54 [Hamila]: [-]
 22:54 [Ásmundr]: Dann werde ich es mir nicht anhören.
 22:55 [Hamila]: [-]
 22:55 [Hamila]: Das der Text vom ersten lied
 22:56 [Hamila]: Udn du solltest es dir echtmal ansehn..denn die sing davon das sogar ein Ausländer der hier lebt Kein Geld mehr hat udn überlegt wieder in die heimat zu gehn
 22:57 [Ásmundr]: Wenn sie vernünftig wäre, und keine Rechten Texte macht, wäre sie nicht in der NPD gewesen. Und ihre anderen Lieder sind sehr gewöhnungsbedüftig.
 22:59 [Hamila]: Ja sie ist in der NPD..aber sie singt davon was viele denken udn sie hat recht 
 22:59 [Hamila]: Wenn man sich die Texte mal genau anschaut ..die Linken saagen nämlich das selbe
 23:00 [Ásmundr]: Du bist nicht Neutral, mein Freund/meine Freundin. Du bist rechts, versuchst aber es sanft rüber zu bringen. Flüchtest dich in Ausreden und umspielungen.
 23:00 [Ásmundr]: Interessante Taktik.
 23:00 [Hamila]: Eben nicht
 23:01 [Hamila]: Weist du ich hab früher mal ganz Europa bereist
 23:01 [Hamila]: Getramt
 23:01 [Ásmundr]: Ich habe auch ehrlich keine Lust mehr auf diese Endlosdiskussionen, da ich gerade im RP bin.
 23:01 [Hamila]: Und ich hab rechte wie Linke..Moslems wie Christen..alles kennengelernt
 23:02 [Hamila]: Siehste..war mir so klar..eben links..mit solchen leuten kann man nicht reden weil sie engstirniing sind..naja nicht mein problem..Ihr deutschen seid am arsch ..nicht ich

*



Immer wieder ein Knüller mit solchen Leuten zu reden.
Der Kracher schlechthin ist immernoch das diese Person meint, Neutral zu sein.


----------



## Fritzche (6. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *22:26 [Hamila]: Israeliten TÖTEN Kinder im gazastreifen..udn das ( Hakenkreuz) ist ein uraltes Symbol das sogar in Afrika auf Kirchen zufinden ist
> 22:27 [Ásmundr]: Es ist aber in Europa ein anderes Zeichen.
> 22:27 [Ásmundr]: Und vorallem verfassungsfeindlich.
> 22:27 [Hamila]: Tja nur weil gewisse personen es eben auch verwendet haben ..Schau dir mal Indische Bilder vond en Gottheiten an..sind dann alles Nazis ?
> ...






Welches Game ???


Sowas kann man häufiger beobachten...letztens hatt ichs bei GW2 ^^ War zwar irgendwas wegen Franken und Bayern aber ist ja irgendwie das selbe


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2013)

Nachdem überfliegen des Textes komme ich zun Schluss:

Banane


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Welches Game ???



Das gute WoW


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2013)

sean warum ist dein gnom eine nachtelfe ?


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2013)

tldr. alles nazis. 












Wrynn schrieb:


> sean warum ist dein gnom eine nachtelfe ?





das einzige astloch, das er trifft


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> sean warum ist dein gnom eine nachtelfe ?



O_o Er ist ein Gnom.


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2013)

im arsenal nicht


----------



## H2OTest (6. Januar 2013)

boah district 9 ist eklig


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2013)

ich glaub er hat es zweideutig gemeint ^^ *epischerlachflash* 



H2OTest schrieb:


> boah district 9 ist eklig





der film ist geil. wasn daran eklig? schonmal braindead geschaut?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Januar 2013)

Kurios, sehe ich gerade.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2013)

wat fürn suchti 



 hab ich gelacht ^^ episch


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2013)

kommt davon wenn der gnom den ganzen tag elfenherzen isst !


----------



## Fritzche (6. Januar 2013)

Hmm wirklich Kurios ^^


Aber ich sag dann mal gute Nacht bis Morgen....nach der Arbeit


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2013)

hmmm aber: gnom,arkanmage,die aldor, und als titelbild ne bbw elfe? nur noch photoshopperverslinge hier.....


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Januar 2013)

BBW Elfe?

Ach bbw..lol so Fett ist die nicht. Ich finde sie hübsch


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2013)

mein gnom ist noch normal ^^

haste vieleicht eine böse hexe verärgert sean die dich in eine nachtelfe nachts verzaubert ?


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> BBW Elfe?
> 
> Ach bbw..lol so Fett ist die nicht. Ich finde sie hübsch



Big Beautiful Woman, eine fettleibige Frau


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Big Beautiful Woman, eine fettleibige Frau



Ja weiss ich doch^^ Nicht meins, urgs.


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein char


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Januar 2013)

Pfff, ein Kerl der nen Weiblichen Char spielt.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Januar 2013)

itt: guys who do not even lift


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Pfff, ein Kerl der nen Weiblichen Char spielt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (7. Januar 2013)

Get on my level, allicancer fagetz.

http://eu.battle.net...ron/Lyua/simple


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Pfff, ein Kerl der nen Weiblichen Char spielt.




pffff ein kerl, der elfen, weibl, spielt ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2013)

Mein Char ist Männlich O_o

Naja, gute Nacht!


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2013)

laut arsenal nicht ^^ und deine untote sieht ja richtig lebendig aus reflox ^^


----------



## Reflox (7. Januar 2013)

Für ne Untote schon. Aber richtig coole Leute brauchen halt auch richtig coole Charaktere.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Januar 2013)

nen dk hab ich auch. ^^

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/antonidas/Faíth/simple


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

wer zahlt schon gez? als die pfeifen bei mir am wohnheim alá zeugen geklingelt ham, hab ich gemeint "ich bin student, ich hab nichts außer meinem rechner, verpisst euch". sie warn nie mehr gesehen


----------



## Reflox (7. Januar 2013)

Welcher idiot hat eigentlich entschieden, dass ich normal leben muss? Ich meine, jemand wie Paris Hilton verdient so ein Leben ohne Sorgen doch gar nicht! Das hätte man auch mir geben können! ._.​


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

doch, es muss genug flachpfeifen auf dieser welt geben. 
sonst hnießest du paris reflox. wärst genauso dumm/dümmer und hättest null plan von der welt.


----------



## Reflox (7. Januar 2013)

pöh


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

das wär auch noch gegenüber zam u. co. geprahlt


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was brauch man mehr?


----------



## Reflox (7. Januar 2013)

Wann kommt Trollalisa 2013?


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2013)

keine ahnung was ich noch draufpacken kann


----------



## Reflox (7. Januar 2013)

Einen riesigen Schnauzbart. Oder eine hässliche und klobige Bling Bling Kette.


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2013)

wie ist das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

alden nimm die halskette da runter.....


----------



## Reflox (7. Januar 2013)

Oh yeah


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (7. Januar 2013)

Ich hab wirklich einen gestörten Biorhythmus - es ist 3:22 Uhr und ich kann nicht einschlafen ...


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2013)

Munter ans' Werk, frisch an die Arbeit! 
*Knochen knack*


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

show must go on bitches!


----------



## H2OTest (7. Januar 2013)

33 Stunden wach - wasch da los?


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

and still not drunk? alter! gimme your liver! nau!


----------



## H2OTest (7. Januar 2013)

I did not say that I am not drunk


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

HOW? how bitch?.....


----------



## H2OTest (7. Januar 2013)

My name is Titten Wodka Titten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2013)

MORTAL KOMBAT VOLLKONTAKT


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

yeah voll kontakt sparring! bring in the bitches!


----------



## Reflox (7. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> yeah voll kontakt sparring! bring in the bitches!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

du hast doch nur angst vor vollgeschwitzten körpern ^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. Januar 2013)

vollgeschwitzte Körper ? 
Bin dabei


----------



## Fakebook (7. Januar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> vollgeschwitzte Körper ?
> Bin dabei



Nach 200 Situps hätte ich da einiges zu bieten. Nur bin ich nicht deine Altersklasse  

Ich stelle meinen Waschbärkörper erstmal unter die Dusche...


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Nach 200 Situps hätte ich da einiges zu bieten. Nur bin ich nicht deine Altersklasse
> 
> Ich stelle meinen Waschbärkörper erstmal unter die Dusche...



jetzt wirds interesant ^^
wat soll ichn dazu sagen? ich komm vom´pc @ arbeit zum pc @ home ( epic das fb, buffed usw nicht gesperrt sind...)
also sesselfurzer par extrema.....

und die karre hamse mir heute auch geklaut..... fußbetrkieb ftw


----------



## Fritzche (7. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> jetzt wirds interesant ^^
> wat soll ichn dazu sagen? ich komm vom´pc @ arbeit zum pc @ home ( epic das fb, buffed usw nicht gesperrt sind...)
> also sesselfurzer par extrema.....
> 
> und die karre hamse mir heute auch geklaut..... fußbetrkieb ftw



Ehrlich ???? Auto weg  Oder Fahrrad ? Dreirad ??? ^^


Werd wohl heut hier nicht mehr viel Machen.....Müde bin


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> kein giftgas. radioaktives material





kann deine katze jetzt Laserstrahlen schiessen ?


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> kann deine katze jetzt Laserstrahlen schiessen ?



mein fahrrad wurde aus dem innenhof geklaut, zum glück videoüberwacht.
wrynn also ehrlich..... die katze wurde laut experiment mit radioaktiven material in eimne kiste gesteckt... und nein das komplette experiment erklär ich dir nicht


----------



## Fritzche (7. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> mein fahrrad wurde aus dem innenhof geklaut, zum glück videoüberwacht.
> wrynn also ehrlich..... die katze wurde laut experiment mit radioaktiven material in eimne kiste gesteckt... und nein das komplette experiment erklär ich dir nicht



Spidercat Spidercat...


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

does whatever a spidercat does!


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> mein fahrrad wurde aus dem innenhof geklaut, zum glück videoüberwacht.
> wrynn also ehrlich..... die katze wurde laut experiment mit radioaktiven material in eimne kiste gesteckt... und nein das komplette experiment erklär ich dir nicht



ich kenn das schrödinger dings 

solang du den karton nicht aufmachen tuest ist es unklar ob die katze lebt oder nicht


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich kenn das schrödinger dings
> 
> solang du den karton nicht aufmachen tuest ist es unklar ob die katze lebt oder nicht



so mal ganz falsch. aber wir fangen hier mmal kein ph experiment an ^^ ( fakrbook kack dick aus)


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wTJnRS8SZhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Ablauf des Experimentes *
 In einer geschlossenen Kiste befindet sich eine Häckselmaschine; für Babykatzen reicht ein handelsüblicher Mixer. Je nach Größe des Behältnisses werden nun die zu zerstückelnden Katzen darin platziert. Der Auslösemechanismus der Gerätschaft ist verbunden mit einem kleinen Quant. Dieses subatomare Teilchen ist grundlegend durch seine Unentschlossenheit und starken Stimmungsschwankungen charakterisiert, demnach ist ein Quant weiblich. Resultierend aus diesem quantenbezogenen, weiblichen Phänomen kann es nun zu mehreren sogenannten _"Schwebende Katzenhack-Zuständen"_ kommen: 


*Biophiler quantenmechanischer Katzenhack-Schwebungszustand:* Das Quant beschließt den Auslöser gar nicht zu betätigen und macht daraufhin einen Quantensprung zur nächsten Kirche um die Beichte abzulegen.
*Irreversibler quantenmechanischer Misch-Katzenhack-Schwebungszustand:* Es kommt zur kurzzeitigen Auslösung des Mechanismus und ein Großteil der Katzen wird dabei zu grobkörnigen Katzenhack verarbeitet, neuesten Messungen zu Folge variiert die Länge des Hackvorgangs zwischen 2-5 Sekunden.
*Inkohärenter quantenmechanischer Gore-Katzenhack-Schwebungszustand* Das Quant lässt die Katzen zu besonders feinen Stückchen zerteilen, das Quant lacht sardonisch und paktiert daraufhin mit Satan.
*Trifakultärer quantenmechanischer Saft-Katzen-Schwebungszustand* Das Quant beschließt es sich auf dem Auflöser bequem zu machen und mit anderen Quants erst mal zu plaudern und über Schuhe zu telefonieren. Dabei wird die Katze in einen flüssigen Zustand gebracht.


----------



## Fakebook (7. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ( fakrbook kack dick aus)



Ich brauche nen Social Media Assistenten. Zwei Fratzenbuch-Accs offen, AV-Forum, buffed, Mails stauen sich, seit gestern nicht aufs Handy geschaut, im Briefkasten sollte auch wertvolle Fracht liegen. Dennoch keine Ahnung, was in der Welt vor sich geht (google-news helfen). Und Hühner! Ich müsste mal wieder Hühner kritzeln!


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

jetzt wirds böse^^ 
*indeckunggeh*


----------



## Fakebook (7. Januar 2013)

ich hadere noch mit mir, ob ich für 76,10 Euro bei eventim shoppe oder auf ebay-fails hoffe. Letzteres ist unwahrscheinlich, aber es geht das Gerücht von Pferden vor der Apotheke um...


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

mom: *pferd kotzt in apotheke*

glaub kaum, das wir das billiger bekommen, außer buffed macht oin gewinnspiel mit uns beiden als gewinner..... 


brb eben taxi futzi bezahlen


----------



## Fakebook (7. Januar 2013)

GELÖSCHT
(will eh keiner wissen.)
Ich widme mich wieder dem Bitch-Fight auf FB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ygpf6mxTUeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





hier spricht das arbeitsamt paris...... trololololool


----------



## Wynn (8. Januar 2013)

Wowitem
Wowitem
Wowitem 

Wowitem 
Ah'tusa kroch geräuschlos durch den riesigen Tunnel, blickte sich dabei nervös nach der schnellen Bahn um, die da kommen sollte. "Wo ist er..." murmelte sie wütend und wurde von einem Geräusch unterbrochen, als bewegte sich hinter ihr etwas. Ihre Augen verengten sich, während sie ihren Dolch aus der Scheide zog.

Eine raue Stimme hallte in der leeren Kammer: "Ich dachte, dass Schurken gerne hinter ihrem Opfer lauern." Blitzschnell drehte sie sich um und versuchte, ihre Klinge in einen Schild undurchdringlicher Kraft zu stoßen. "Und ich dachte, Paladine wären keusch," erwiderte sie mit einem selbstbewussten Grinsen auf ihrem Gesicht.

Sie lehnte sich nach vorne, zählte laut, bis die unsichtbare Blase mit einem lauten Knall zerplatzte. "Zwölf Sekunden? Ich weiß, dass Ihr über Fähigkeiten verfügt, die länger anhalten."

Knochrige Finger konnten ihn mühelos von seiner Rüstung trennen, nahmen ihm die Brustplatte ab und setzten ihn der kalten Luft aus. "Macht Euch keine Sorgen, mein süßer Marcus, heute Nacht wird die Sache nicht zu Ende gebracht... Ich fange gerade erst an." Er umschlang das, was von ihrer Hüfte übrig geblieben war, und knabberte an ihrem Halswirbel, was sie vor Begeisterung Kichern ließ.

<Der Rest des Buches hat mehrere Sektionen, die allem Anschein nach vom vielen Lesen abgenutzt sind.>


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2013)

wasn los hier?


----------



## Reflox (8. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wasn los hier?



PAM PAM PAM


----------



## H2OTest (8. Januar 2013)

Reflox fappt schonwieder


----------



## Reflox (8. Januar 2013)

Würde awkward sein, wenn ich in Skype fappen würde


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6X04BGhS4XA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2013)

Dem guuuuuuurls


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2013)

woahwoahwoah steven,steven,steven. let´s keep it funny. django here is a freeman - this nigger her? - that nigger there

also nach 200 x nigger hab ich aufgehört zu zählen, aber der film ist episch


----------



## Wynn (8. Januar 2013)

läuft der scho im kino ?


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2013)

in deutschland erst ab 17. ich hab hier aber ne englische r5


----------



## Reflox (8. Januar 2013)

BUT THEN WHO WAS PHONE?


----------



## H2OTest (8. Januar 2013)

Tote hose..

Edit : Reflox meinte grade im Skype : "Admins sind fett"


----------



## Reflox (8. Januar 2013)

Ich wollte sagen, Admins sind blau und fett geschrieben


----------



## H2OTest (8. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich wollte sagen, Admins sind blau und fett



fixed


----------



## Fritzche (8. Januar 2013)

Ob jetz noch nen Monster saufen so ne gute Idee war ?


----------



## Reflox (8. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2013)

lol. ^^


----------



## Fritzche (8. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Sie hat voll das süüüüze Gesicht altaaaaaa 



Möhöhöhö mir war mal so 


Geh in die Heia jetz


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Januar 2013)

Fail an diesem Bild ist der Mauszeiger...


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2013)

haha seh ich jetzt erst ^^


----------



## Reflox (9. Januar 2013)

Unterhaltet mich


----------



## Wynn (9. Januar 2013)

mal gerade meine webcomic liste kontrolliert wieder 5 comics wo es seit 6 monaten kein update gibt - schade das die mitten in der storylinie aufhören

hier netter webcomic zum lesen reflox 

http://zebragirl.net/?date=2000-06-02


----------



## Reflox (9. Januar 2013)

Ich will morgen nicht zur arbeiten gehen. Ich will gar nichts mehr  f*cken ey.


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2013)

weine nicht kleines flöxchen


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ggC85JGFESs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (9. Januar 2013)

Boah sean, mir ist so kotz übel und ich kann nicht pennen. Weisst du was gegen?


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Januar 2013)

Nen Auto Luftdicht abschließen und über den Auspuff die Abgase hineinleiten während du drinsitzt und den Motor anlässt? 
Ne, keine Ahnung...ich gehe mal schlafen.


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2013)

finger in hals? kohletablette? zu laufen lassen?


----------



## Reflox (9. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mal was geschluckt was helfen sollte. Hoffe ich. Wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe.


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2013)

so ihr gaylords. hier gehts weiter


----------



## Reflox (9. Januar 2013)

Sieht so aus, als ob Black Ops 2 mit seinen DLCs doch noch neuen Wind in die CoD Reihe bringt.


----------



## Fritzche (9. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als ob Black Ops 2 mit seinen DLCs doch noch neuen Wind in die CoD Reihe bringt.






Inwiefern ?

Naja werd noch nen Ründchen Skyrim Daddeln und dann duschen+ Bett

Ein Glück morgen DOnnerstag..der letzte Lange Tag


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2013)

und ich warte immer noch auf meine brause, frizche nu mach ma kette hier!


----------



## Reflox (9. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Inwiefern ?



z.B. in einem Level muss man auch auf seine Umgebung achten. Bei Express gab es den Effekt mit dem Zug schon, der einen überollen kann. Jetzt kommt eine Map hinzu, wo man von einem Wasserstrom herunter gespült werden kann. Die neue Zombie-Map hat auch vertikale Passagen und man kann als Zombie spielen.


----------



## Fakebook (9. Januar 2013)

OT an Mods

Marta23 bitte abservieren. Spam im Gästebuch (KA, wo ich das sonst melden kann)



> Marta23 Bemerkung:
> 
> hi du na wie gehts dir denn ich habe intersse an dir ziehe bald in dein naehe und wurde gerne dich kennen lernen komm bitte zu ( **.com ) mein nik ist ( blumme ) habe auch bilder da und die seite ist auch kostenlos


----------



## Reflox (9. Januar 2013)

Auf dem Profil kann man jemanden melden. Sollte irgendwo oben rechts sein.


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2013)

oh du arme, arme fakebook. wirst von pseudomädels angemacht? 


nene spaß beiseite, melde die fotze und gut.


btw hab mir erstmal toto karten für doie zitadelle geholt, muse kommen noch


----------



## Wynn (9. Januar 2013)

es gibt ein gästebuch ?


----------



## Fakebook (9. Januar 2013)

@wrynn, war mir auch nicht so bewusst. Hatte ne eMail-Nachricht


> ...
> Hallo Fakebook,
> 
> Marta23 hat dir eine neue Unterhaltung mit dem Titel "mybuffed: Neuer Gästebucheintrag" gesendet....
> (Link)



Da ergab sich (auf den ersten Blick) auch keine Option zum Melden.


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da du ja mit dem roten edding vertraut bist, walte deines amtes   



btw ich lass mir wohl höchstwarscheinlich muse zum burzeltag schenken, fehlst nur noch du. und wenn du bock auf toto hast sach an


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Januar 2013)

Check, hab Marta auch schon gemeldet.


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Check, hab Marta auch schon gemeldet.



braver jung !

sonst bricht hier noch hysterie aus




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJg8U0QMXEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (10. Januar 2013)

find keinen button zum gästebuch eintrag melden ^^

habe mal das profil von der stalkerin gemeldet

tja boobs und hot pants haben tera nicht geholfen dem f2p schicksal zu entkommen


----------



## Arosk (10. Januar 2013)

MOTHERFUCKING brot MIT ABGEFUCKTEN, WÜRZIGEM gorgonzola JAM JAM JAM SO GENIAL DAS GLAUBT MAN GARNICHT! DAZU EIN GLAS orangensaft... SCHLABBER!


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2013)

getoasted? oder "roh"? mit marmelade drauf oder ohne?

wichtige fragen!


----------



## Arosk (10. Januar 2013)

nur teig und der käse ist auch nicht fertig, ist noch milch, schimmlige milch

ich wusste da du postest


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2013)

wiei leicht eklig genosse. wobei meine version auch pervers ist ^^


----------



## Arosk (10. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um nur mal das umbedingt notwenige etwas vorzuheben. =)


----------



## Wynn (10. Januar 2013)

jo dachte gäbe direkt ne schaltfläche beim gästebuch ^^

und anti-twin taugt garnicht findet keine doppelten mp3s


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Januar 2013)

Also bei mir hat das sehr gut funktioniert. Hab knapp 1500 Lieder gelöscht. Und ja, ich bin mir sicher das die doppelt waren.

Der zeigt schließlich das Verzeichnis an.

Jetzt mag man fragen warum da bei mir sonne Unordnung herrscht. Das liegt an so Ordnern wie:

~name~ mp3player

~name~ usbsick 

~name~ musik

Die Inhalte der Ordner überschnitten sich mit denen der Alben.


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2013)

bitches was los? zu faul zum schreiben oder just fappin?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2013)

srsly



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. Januar 2013)

shikari is spy


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> shikari is spy






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 o rly?


----------



## Reflox (10. Januar 2013)

sandvich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2013)

wat



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. Januar 2013)

Pootis





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-jC8JIjW2cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Pootis






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^this. iwie wird das langsam lame 


Roses are red
 Voilets are blue
 In soviet Russia
 Kebab removes YOU!


----------



## Legendary (10. Januar 2013)

WTF die Katze ist geil, made my day.

Haha ich kann nicht mehr.


----------



## Fritzche (10. Januar 2013)

Har Katarina ist geil


----------



## Reflox (10. Januar 2013)

was für ne Katarina?


----------



## Fritzche (10. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> was für ne Katarina?



Meine Olle....













Ne Scherz die aus LoL ^^


----------



## Reflox (10. Januar 2013)

LoL?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (10. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> LoL?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






STFU


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2013)

lol sucks.
tetris rocks!


----------



## Fritzche (10. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> lol sucks.
> tetris rocks!



Tetris hab ich schon im Kopp ^^


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2013)

also ich kann mir besseres vorstellen, als tetris im brägen zu haben


----------



## Fritzche (10. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> also ich kann mir besseres vorstellen, als tetris im brägen zu haben



Ach komm...


----------



## Reflox (10. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ODyieqx370w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Purrrfect wenn man den ganzen Tag krank im Bett liegt :3


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Purrrfect wenn man den ganzen Tag krank im Bett liegt :3



was für ne pussy


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2013)

Lieber sowat 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9kAdLiizR-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Musikalischer Koitus


----------



## Fritzche (10. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> was für ne pussy


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Musikalischer Koitus



so muss dat!


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P99qJGrPNLs 

So fucking Epic


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> So fucking Epic



teh fuck? wenn der trailer auch nur annähernd so wie die "the witcher" trailer umgesetzt wird. dauerlatte!


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

und wichter 3 wird die tage auch angekündigt ^^


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

w3 kannt ich ja, aber cyberpunk kannt ich garnicht


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

kennst du auch 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1U8KsQPIrY0

?

soll 2013 erscheinen


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

ja watch dogs ja, aber wie gesagt das andere. OMG *sabber* ( wenns nur annähernd so wird wie die umsetzung der witcher trailer)


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

cd projects hat bis jetzt uns noch nicht entäuscht 

wobei deus ex 3 von square enix auch cool war


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

deus ex 3 war der burner. de1 war der oberburner, teil 2 grottig. aber das! alden!mom eben versuchen meine latte runter zu kriegen 


und damit geh ich dann auch pennen, arbeiten ab 8 ist ungesund wenn man bis nach mitternacht foren spamt


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

dann schau mal im retro forum habe da vor kurzen was gepostet zu deus ex 1 - nach ca 5 bis 6 jahren ist total conversion fertig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> dann schau mal im retro forum habe da vor kurzen was gepostet zu deus ex 1 - nach ca 5 bis 6 jahren ist total conversion fertig



what the hell?


----------



## Xidish (11. Januar 2013)

Hmm, irgendwie bekomme ich da auch grad wieder Lust auf einen Klassiker.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pCEc7SA0rWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

ich zock nebenbei derzeit folgenden klassiker der auf win 7 läuft seit er von steam ins programm genommen wurde 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-o-ZLXRnCNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

hab vor kurzem erst wieder kotor durch. erstaunlich, wie man sich bei manchen spielen an die alte grafik gewöhnt und bei anderen wiederrum augenkrebs bekommt


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

naja deus ex war halt 2000 während kotor 2003 war ^^

aber wo du kotor redest ^^

kotor 2 ist nach der restauration der fans auch fertig 

es ist nicht mehr so abgehackt

http://www.moddb.com/mods/the-sith-lords-restored-content-mod-tslrcm


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

aber wenn jmd da was dran geschraubt hat werd ichs wohl wieder mal installieren ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2013)

WAU!

Ich werde nicht gebannt! Dafür hat mich Zam viel zu lieb *Zam mit seiner Butter beknuddel*


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

was haste angestellt sean ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V6nbFZtxAL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



lied von cybperpunk 2077


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> was haste angestellt sean ?



Nichts, nichts! *Einen Sack mit einer Axt, Armen, Beinen und Innereien pfeifend von sich wegschieb*


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

du hast doch bestimmt viagra und lsd in die buffed kaffemaschine geschüttet


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2013)

Nein. Aber was anderes


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

deine selbstproduzierte sahnebutter ?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9d_LpTLXVEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Farcry 3 Vaas Island song

schon interessant auf was für musik man stösst durch spiele - sind sachen dabei auf die man vorher nie gekommen wär


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2013)

Sup


----------



## Reflox (11. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvpP9zYJ76s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sup



kitten verfolgung und verbrennung! erst sean jetzt du!


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

sean ist plötzlich so ruhig geworden ^^


----------



## win3ermute (11. Januar 2013)

Der empirischen Untersuchung zufolge schreien Leute auf dem Scheiterhaufen eben nur ca. 13.5 Minuten lang - danach wird es öde...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2013)

Mein Pc ist grad von alleine ausgegangen. Ohne Grund.


----------



## win3ermute (11. Januar 2013)

Der empirischen Untersuchung zufolge schalten sich PCs... äh... watt?!


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> sean ist plötzlich so ruhig geworden ^^



er bekommt die fakel im arsch nicht gelöscht   . ölbrand


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mein Pc ist grad von alleine ausgegangen. Ohne Grund.



zu heiss geworden ?

netzteil macke ?


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2013)

Was gibt es schöneres als ein Eiskaltes Calanda? <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2013)

Mein Netzteil ist nagelneu, glaube es lag am Netzstecker. Hab ihn nochmal richtig reingedrückt, hoffentlich wars das...


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

da sean wars


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Januar 2013)

ts die Leute spinnen doch im wow forum, Leute unter 40k dps ausm lfr kicken. Total verblendet. -.-


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

seit dem neuen forum ist die community eh fürn arsch

besonders auffälig sind aber leute vom server aegwyn und frostwolf 

die netten und freundlichen spieler werden halt leider weniger und das gesocks wird mehr


----------



## win3ermute (11. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> die netten und freundlichen spieler werden halt leider weniger und das gesocks wird mehr



Ich wette, ein verdammt ähnliches Zitat findet man mindestens seit Beginn von "Burning Crusade" . Aber ganz ernsthaft wurde es mir bereits mit WOTLK zu viel - das wurde von "sehr anonym" zu "völlig scheißegal"....


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Januar 2013)

Nja, als freundlicher und netter Spieler ist man halt mit dieser unwahrscheinlichen Anonymität der Community konfrontiert und fängt irgendwann an nurnoch den Leuten zu helfen die man kennt. Diese Zombiearmeen aus dem lfr haben vieles kaputt gemacht.

Die Klassenforen sind auch weitestgehend tot. Ich weis garnich für wen ich noch meine Blog schreiben soll, ich hab mich seit mop mit nur einem anderen Mage über Magier unterhalten, obwohl das mein Lieblingsthema ist. : /


----------



## win3ermute (11. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> ich hab mich seit mop mit nur einem anderen Mage über Magier unterhalten, obwohl das mein Lieblingsthema ist. : /



Schwuchtel! Ein echter Mann redet über Plattenspieler!


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

seit crz herscht eh sodom und gomorra weil aegwyn und frostwolf wie eine pest über die zonen ziehn und mit ihren lvl 90er chars die weit unter ihrem lvl sind ganken und sich dabei einen zu tode keulen


----------



## win3ermute (12. Januar 2013)

Sind bestimmt schwule Ausländer, "Wrynn". Ganz ehrlich. 

Mir hat schon das sehr anonyme "Raiden" bei Wotlk weit vor dem Raidfinder etc. gereicht. In einem 25er-Raid haben sich über TS (macht man das heute überhaupt noch?) gleich drei Typen angefreut, daß ich auch dabei sei - und ich konnte mich nicht erinnern. Ausnahmsweise kein Alkohol, sondern einfach nur, weil man eh nur mit "Anonymous" selbst in "Spontanraids" unterwegs war (damals noch vom selben Server).

Hab' mich entschuldigt, daß ich wohl einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen habe, aber umgekehrt leider nicht. Selbst in Kara-Farm-Raids kannte ich fast jeden; da raidet man aktuellen Content mit völlig Unbekannten.... das war nix mehr für mich; da habe ich aufgehört.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Konzept des Plattenspielers lässt sich sehr schön auf Reibungsmessung anwenden.

Männlicher?


----------



## win3ermute (12. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Das Konzept des Plattenspielers lässt sich sehr schön auf Reibungsmessung anwenden.
> 
> Männlicher?



Schlapper Versuch! Was ist mit dem Abnehmer-System? Und der Armgeometrie? Wir kratzen nur die Oberfläche an! Zuerst müssen wir alle physikalischen Gegebenheiten beim Gleichlauf optimieren, dann Arm, System und selbstverständlich die Optik!

Und dann fangen wir an zu tunen! Und außerdem glaube ich, daß sich das perfekte Modell bereits in meinem Besitz befindet (Oh! Die Möglichkeiten, sich über den Arm zu streiten! Dagegen ist Autotuning ein schlechter Witz!).


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

http://www.clipfish.de/video/3009131/katze-auf-turntable/


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Januar 2013)

Sehr männlich =D


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

ach geh ich wieder toto und dm hörn.... 


wtf? tot in wow und nichts... kein rezzbutton oä. einfach tot. lol sind wa hier in diablo?.....
kein wunder wieso ich me3 bis zu vergasung spiel ^^


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

ewig kann man mass effect 3 leider nicht spielen es ist wie teil 1 und 2 irgendwann vorbei


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ewig kann man mass effect 3 leider nicht spielen es ist wie teil 1 und 2 irgendwann vorbei


, iwann wirds lang
ooooohhhhh genosse.... es gibt so viele nuancen in diesem 3teiler... schlimm sowas ( eigtl geil). aber hast recht iwann wirds einem ( mir nicht) langweilig. ^^ ich bin eben einer der kranken me suchtis



"hold the line" *traeller*


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Januar 2013)

Hab Mass Effect nie gespielt. Hab gehört soll eher wie n guter Kinofilm sein als ein Spiel.

Wobei, wenns soviel gespielt wird muss das Gameplay ja gut sein. ^^


----------



## win3ermute (12. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Sehr männlich =D



Pfff! Katzen sind eh die coolsten Viecher - und das Modell, auf dem sie da herumturnt, sieht eh recht "minderwertig" aus (als Besitzer des TT würde ich die Krise kriegen, würde sich das Katzenviech so auf den Arm setzen - nach Grundplatte etc. sieht das nach günstigem "Reloop"-Müll aus; da kann die Katz' allerdings auch draufkacken ).

Meine vergötterten Katzen dürfen immerhin auf einer echten "Transe" herumturnen (nicht, daß sie das beeindrucken würde - aber umgekehrt immerhin genausowenig).


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

ist eigtl auch ein epischer kinofilm ^^
mit dem zitat von charlie wilson:


„_These things happened. They were glorious and they changed the world… and then we fucked up the end game._“ - "EA"


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

in mass effect 3 hast halt irgendwann beim hauptspiel alles erforscht alles bekämpft usw ^^

nur mit den story dlc kannst weiterspielen


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

naja mit dem erweitertende ende und so haben sie paar storylücken gefüllt ^^

das sollte ein edit werden - sollte wohl ins bett ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Januar 2013)

> Meine vergötterten Katzen dürfen immerhin auf einer echten "Transe" herumturnen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



N Klassiker =D


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

http://my.buffed.de/user/9/blog/view/1975088357

 Blog-Highlight des monats hochvoten


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

bloody, du haste ne rothaarige pussy? du weißt, was man über rothaarige sagt oder? "rostiges dach, feuchter keller"


ich geh schonmal in deckung....


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endscheid selbst ob das rostig genug is ^.-


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

bist du das ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Januar 2013)

jo


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

also seelenlos siehste nicht aus ^^ und der andere spruch gilt nur für frauen ^^


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> also seelenlos siehste nicht aus ^^ und der andere spruch gilt nur für frauen ^^



das meinte ich damit... bloody du bist raus ^^


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (12. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> also seelenlos siehste nicht aus ^^



Da ich ebenfalls rothaarig (und verdammt langhaarig) bin: Seelenlos zu sein ist kein Nachteil; das Gegenteil ist der Fall! Das ist das, was die "Seelenlos!"-Schreier bis heute nicht begriffen haben


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

hört auf euch hinter eure harmäcken zu verstecken! der good guy devil bekommt euch trotzdem


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

wir brauchen hier mehr musik !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1xdroCd1DzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





sean bites the dust!


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wir brauchen hier mehr musik !






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

musik ohne pussies!


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

hey katzen sind niedlich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2013)

so, end credits ...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TZ8IwCSPVt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nachti


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

endlich isser weg. so holt die pussy bilder raus ! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sgMDTRPqXbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das ist deutsche musik!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachti ^^


----------



## iShock (12. Januar 2013)

hier gibs ja mehr katzen pics als auf 9gag....


----------



## win3ermute (12. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> das ist deutsche musik!



Typische "Deutsch-Musik-Sucht-Karriere": Erst hört man so einen Dreck wie "Scorpions", schon befindet man sich auf einem "Pur"-Konzert und *schwupps* endet man in der musikalischen Gosse bei Wolfgang Petry. Aber es gibt Hilfe:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDE1ClrbPzY[/youtube]

Schreib' Dich nicht ab! Lerne deutsche Musik zu hören!


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

iShock schrieb:


> hier gibs ja mehr katzen pics als auf 9gag....



bedank dich mal bei bloody, rflx, sean, wrynn und legendary! 




win3ermute schrieb:


> Typische "Deutsch-Musik-Sucht-Karriere": Erst hört man so einen Dreck wie "Scorpions", schon befindet man sich auf einem "Pur"-Konzert und *schwupps* endet man in der musikalischen Gosse bei Wolfgang Petry.



na ein glück hab ich diesen crap nie kennen gelernt! einen riesigen dank an meinen vadder!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Januar 2013)

Es gab die Wahl zwischen Katzen und Plattenspielern.

Ich meine wenn das eine Wahl ist. =)


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

plattenspieler!


----------



## Magogan (12. Januar 2013)

Niemandem kann man mehr vertrauen, alles, was man liest oder hört, könnte falsch sein. Die Berichterstattung und auch Dokumentationen auf öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendern sind voller Fehler. Und dafür zahle ich auch noch, schlimmer noch, ich muss sogar dafür zahlen.

Nicht einmal den Wissenschaftlern kann man glauben. So gibt es zum Beispiel eine nachvollziehbare Gegentheorie zur Urknalltheorie, nämlich die, dass das Universum schon ewig existiert und Galaxien gar nicht durch Gravitation zusammengehalten werden, sondern durch ionisiertes Plasma, wobei diese Theorie nicht sehr weit verbreitet ist, obwohl für sie nicht irgendwelche Dinge wie dunkle Materie erfunden werden müssen, die man kaum beobachten kann und die nur existieren, weil sonst einige Beobachtungen nicht erklärbar wären. Und diese folgt wiederum daraus, dass die Rotverschiebung des Lichts nicht als Doppler-Effekt, sondern durch Lichtermüdung erklärt wird. Denn wenn man die Rotverschiebung als Doppler-Effekt versteht, dann müssten sich Objekte mit größerer Rotverschiebung mit höherer Geschwindigkeit von uns wegbewegen und so kommt man auf die Schlussfolgerung eines expandierenden Universums. Wenn man nun aber die Rotverschiebung als Lichtermüdung interpretiert, dann expandiert das Universum nicht zwangsläufig, also gab es möglicherweise gar keinen Urknall. Laut Wikipedia ist nun aber letztere Interpretation widerlegt.

Ich bin verwirrt, was soll ich denn jetzt glauben? Früher war es schließlich noch gängige Meinung, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist. Wenn jetzt die Urknalltheorie falsch ist, was dann?


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Niemandem kann man mehr vertrauen, alles, was man liest oder hört, könnte falsch sein. Die Berichterstattung und auch Dokumentationen auf öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendern sind voller Fehler. Und dafür zahle ich auch noch, schlimmer noch, ich muss sogar dafür zahlen.
> 
> Nicht einmal den Wissenschaftlern kann man glauben. So gibt es zum Beispiel eine nachvollziehbare Gegentheorie zur Urknalltheorie, nämlich die, dass das Universum schon ewig existiert und Galaxien gar nicht durch Gravitation zusammengehalten werden, sondern durch ionisiertes Plasma, wobei diese Theorie nicht sehr weit verbreitet ist, obwohl für sie nicht irgendwelche Dinge wie dunkle Materie erfunden werden müssen, die man kaum beobachten kann und die nur existieren, weil sonst einige Beobachtungen nicht erklärbar wären.



welcome to the USA mago   

you´ve been fooled for epic time


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> plattenspieler!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


problrm bitch?

also ich liebe vinylplatten über alles! die haben iwas an sich, was den sound angeht. außerdem hab ich waws in der hand! 


btw problem mit meinem avatar?


----------



## win3ermute (12. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nicht einmal den Wissenschaftlern kann man glauben. So gibt es zum Beispiel eine nachvollziehbare Gegentheorie zur Urknalltheorie, nämlich die, dass das Universum schon ewig existiert und Galaxien gar nicht durch Gravitation zusammengehalten werden, sondern durch ionisiertes Plasma, wobei diese Theorie nicht sehr weit verbreitet ist, obwohl für sie nicht irgendwelche Dinge wie dunkle Materie erfunden werden müssen, die man kaum beobachten kann und die nur existieren, weil sonst einige Beobachtungen nicht erklärbar wären.



"Nachvollziehbar" heißt hier wohl: "Für den Idioten ohne Vorbildung in Physik etc. nachvollziehbar". Nur zur Info: Der Wissenschaftsbetrieb mag hier und da seine Ecken und Kanten haben - eine nachvollziehbare und vor allen Dingen belegbare Theorie ist noch nie untergegangen (siehe Einstein). 
Eine "Theorie" besteht eben nicht nur aus "nachvollziehbaren" Behauptungen, sondern vor allen Dingen aus schlüssigen Berechnungen, Beweisen und auch aus "Vorhersagen" ("Wenn das stimmt, dann wird genau das und das in naher Zukunft eintreffen!"). Stimmen die "Vorhersagen" nicht, dann ist eine Theorie entweder widerlegt oder muß angepasst werden. Und genau daran mißt sich der Wissenschaftsbetrieb: An zeitkernigen Aussagen inkl. Belegen und mehr oder weniger zeitnahen Vorhersagen aufgrund einer Theorie. Das ist keine Religion; kein "Verschwörungsbetrieb"; nur ein Haufen recht intelligenter Menschen, die jene Neuerungen entdeckt haben, die wir tagtäglich benutzen...

Edit: PLATTENSPIELER... und Katzen... ich streite noch mit mir...


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

sign.


iwie will ich grad meine katze waschen......


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

sind deine boxen eingentlich angeschlossen inzwischen wintermute ?


----------



## win3ermute (12. Januar 2013)

Meinst die "Symbols"? Mußte es ja verschieben, die Dinger abzuholen. Selbst dann werden die noch einige Zeit hier unbenutzt stehen, weil die Bass-Sicken so gut wie nicht mehr vorhanden sind (Sicken-Fraß DeLuxe). Reparatur-Satz ist bereits unterwegs; allerdings werde ich das bei der Lautsprecher-Größe (32 cm pro Bass - und davon haben die Monster insgesamt 4 Stück) nicht selbst machen. Bei kleineren und weniger "historisch" bedeutsamen Boxen würde ich das wohl selbst machen wollen... aber nicht bei solchen Boliden, die ja auch "hifi-geschichtlich" einen gewissen Wert haben.

Wenn die repariert sind, müssen die sich ja noch gegen die "Teddies" (ca. 10 Jahre jünger; fast ebenso "legendär", wenn auch gewichtsmäßig nicht mal die Hälfte dieser monumentalen Brocken) behaupten. Ich sehe das schon kommen, daß demnächst nicht nur die "Teddies", sondern noch viel größere Trümmer das Wohnzimmer gleichzeitig zumüllen 

Edit: Sickenfraß DeLuxe - die Passiv-Passiv-Treiber fallen ja schon raus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Januar 2013)

> Niemandem kann man mehr vertrauen, alles, was man liest oder hört, könnte falsch sein. Die Berichterstattung und auch Dokumentationen auf öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendern sind voller Fehler. Und dafür zahle ich auch noch, schlimmer noch, ich muss sogar dafür zahlen.



Ja sowas passiert, wenn die Politiker nicht mehr die Stimme des Volkes sind und das Volk keine Stimme hat. Es gibt zahlreiche Ungereimtheiten die auch vielen Leuten bekannt sind, es wird nur nichts dagegen unternommen.
Hab grad ne Doku gesehen. Köln hat für den Bau der Messehallen gut 120 Millionen Euro zuviel bezahlt. Die Lasten werden vom Steuerzahler getragen, zuguten der Oppenheim-Esch-Holding.
Das ist nahezu lückenlos bewiesen, trotzdem tut niemand was.
Jetzt kann man natürlich fragen: "Kann ich der Doku vertrauen?" Oder ist es gar eine Hetzkampanie gegen die Oppenheim-Esch-Holding.
Da muss man immer die Frage stellen, wer zieht daraus Vorteile? Und welche Vorteile wären das?
Das ist einfach zu beantworten, denn von einer Doku die (höchstwahrscheinlich) um 11 Uhr abends auf WDR läuft hat niemand einen Vorteil.
Vorallen kein finanzieller Vorteil, denn wie immer in unser Gesellschaft ist Geld oft die Hauptmotivation allen Handelns.
Der einzige Vorteil der entsteht bezieht sich auf den Zuschauer und dient mehr oder weniger dem Erkenntnisgewinn.
Wie Lenin schon sagte:" Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser."
Letztlich lassen sich glaubwürdige Fernsehproduktionen immer leicht daran erkennen, dass man um eine lückenlose Aufklärung bemüht ist die mit möglichst frei zugänglichen Fakten unterlegt ist.
Bei der Frontal21 "Reportage" letztens zum Thema Free2play Abzocke machte man zum Beispiel den Fehler zu behaupten ein Mädchen hätte 256 mal (weis die Zahl nich ausm Kopf) bei einer Pay Hotline angerufen um Gegenstände im Spiel zu kaufen.
Es ist natürlich sehr kontraprodutkiv für die Glaubwürdigkeit nun nicht die Telefonrechnung zu zeigen, denn jeder Leihe erkennt das die Zahl so hoch ist, dass der Verdacht nahe liegt sie sei erfunden.
Das besste ist natürlich, wenn man selbst von der Materie etwas Ahnung hat.
Wenn dir das nicht genug ist schau dir fernsehkritik.tv oder walulis sieht fern an, dort bekommt man einige Einblicke wie das Fernsehen arbeitet.
Zum Urknall noch folgendes:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Smgc4WGU8vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (12. Januar 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Meinst die "Symbols"? Mußte es ja verschieben, die Dinger abzuholen. Selbst dann werden die noch einige Zeit hier unbenutzt stehen, weil die Bass-Sicken so gut wie nicht mehr vorhanden sind (Sicken-Fraß DeLuxe). Reparatur-Satz ist bereits unterwegs; allerdings werde ich das bei der Lautsprecher-Größe (32 cm pro Bass - und davon haben die Monster insgesamt 4 Stück) nicht selbst machen. Bei kleineren und weniger "historisch" bedeutsamen Boxen würde ich das wohl selbst machen wollen... aber nicht bei solchen Boliden, die ja auch "hifi-geschichtlich" einen gewissen Wert haben.
> 
> Wenn die repariert sind, müssen die sich ja noch gegen die "Teddies" (ca. 10 Jahre jünger; fast ebenso "legendär", wenn auch gewichtsmäßig nicht mal die Hälfte dieser monumentalen Brocken) behaupten. Ich sehe das schon kommen, daß demnächst nicht nur die "Teddies", sondern noch viel größere Trümmer das Wohnzimmer gleichzeitig zumüllen
> 
> ...



Das sieht ja schrecklich aus


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

wasn los ihr ferkelwämser? hier is ja tote hose. hat euch wer ins müsli gepisst?


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

schlafen kannste wenn de tot bist!


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Januar 2013)

Erzählt hier mal ein bisschen was. Ich les als so gern den Stuss.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Januar 2013)

Ich muss sofort sterben


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

alles verweichlichte pussies hier 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PTrgo26sQJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_LsbcaEDdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ich brech hier gerade so ab


----------



## Xidish (12. Januar 2013)

Aun, was soll man hier auch groß schreiben?

Dein Wortjargon lässt ja nicht mehr viel zu.
Und mich auf dieses Niveau herabzubegeben, dafür ist mir die Zeit viel zu schade.

Deine Posts sind schon lange reportwürdig, wie so manche andere Posts (in letzter Zeit) hier auch!

*edit:*
Das betrifft auch den anderen Spam-Thread.


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

pussies = kleine kuschlige katzen wenn du nachtschwärmer und tagschwärmer die katzen fotos verfolgt hättest ^^

titten sind out - katzen sind in !


----------



## Reflox (12. Januar 2013)

Hey, die Cyberpolice is back in town.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIF4e1xUTak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mir ist langweilig. Hab gerade für 2 Stunden ne Creepypasta geschrieben.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Januar 2013)

Die Arschkrampen. Das beste was meine Stadt hervorgebracht hat. =D


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

gibt es eingentlich songs und künstler auf die ihr nie gekommen wärt wenn sie nicht in filmen,serien,spielen, tv werbespots genutzt worden wären ?

zum bsp gab prey der band after midnight express einen schub als ihre musik im spiel verwendet wurde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uyliYBoLu8

oder bis auf ältere leute die klassik mögen wär tschaikowski 1812 nie so bekannt geworden ohne die verwendung in vendetta 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8fI-dGWT74

oder allein assassin creed reihe mit ihren tv spots

teil 1 - massive attack tear drops
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0lVqF_hxBs

teil 2 revelations woodkid iron
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-Ixo7QXw_E

oder teil 3 - imangin dragons radioaktive
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uZZ5nVjfBI

oder internet explorer viel gehasst aber nette songs in den werbespots 
alex clare too close
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYXjLbMZFmo

oder zum bsp farcry 3 ich habe vorher noch nie was von mia gehört bevor paperplanes im intro lief
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8J8Mqfx9ak

oder so gut wie jeder egoshooter verwendetete in den letzten jahren den ritt der walküren
seit er in apokalypse now damals lief
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGBDWER-wUI

oder black ops wer kannte da vorher sympathy for a devil ausser die älteren leute ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEgVI-IKpqk

oder tarantino was der für geniale songs immer rausbrachte zu seinen filmen die irgendwie genial passten

ich habe davor noch nie von david bowie gehört aber der eine song in ingloruius basterds 
cat people hat so gut gepasst zu der szene
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVp55xATzHQ

oder die 2 songs aus pulp fiction mit der braut vom boss
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4OkIYDZicc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYID_csTvos

oder stuck in the middle with you in reservoir dogs

oder der enggeniale intro song von boarderlands 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzZ8YtuiVD4


----------



## Reflox (12. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> oder bis auf ältere leute die klassik mögen wär tschaikowski 1812 nie so bekannt geworden ohne die verwendung in vendetta
> 
> oder teil 3 - imangin dragons radioaktive
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=5uZZ5nVjfBI
> ...



Kannte ich.


----------



## Wynn (13. Januar 2013)

wo mir gerade noch einfällt

mirrors edge am schluss als der song kam im abspann 

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SUXyoyuJZ8Y

oder fahrenheit - wo der song hier lief she fills my bed with gasoline

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=VPZEGhRdc3g

oder die geniale main menu musik von civ 4
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=IJiHDmyhE1A

oder als die zeit der pc machimas begann und mtv bloodrayn und evanescene zusammmischte

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=FBxswTTl9vk

oder alone in the dark 5 hatte hammer soundtrack als nach dem tutorial das intro gestartet hat
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=nh2kSs89Xxw

oder weiss nicht ob jemand the fall last days of gaia kennt - mein die version 1.9 die später mit neuvertonung und ohne starforce kam 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PCM7428IWw


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

stuck in the middle with you ist aber auch endgeil 

fuck wie ich mal alle titel kannte.... naja hatte den besten lehrmeister ( vadder)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2013)

>Wenn ich euch eins sagen kann, dann dies...:

TRINKT NIEMALS RATZEPUTZ, NIEMALS!!111111111


----------



## Wynn (13. Januar 2013)

brennt es jetzt ?


----------



## H2OTest (13. Januar 2013)

Warum gefällt dir das dann?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2013)

Es brennt wie shit, und keine Ahnung Dennis D:


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

das zeug ist aber auch eklig ^^ 

aber probier mal ratzeputz mit heidegeist aka 108er   
das ist raketentreibstoff. und die sauerrei wischt nichtmal der notarzt auf ^^


----------



## Wynn (13. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Es brennt wie shit, und keine Ahnung Dennis D:



du armer wie muss es erst dann brennen wenn es in den nieren verarbeitet wurde und du aufs wcs musst ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> das zeug ist aber auch eklig ^^
> 
> aber probier mal ratzeputz mit heidegeist aka 108er
> das ist raketentreibstoff. und die sauerrei wischt nichtmal der notarzt auf ^^



War mit meiner Freundin im Pub, sie wollte es probieren (ich wusste schon, wie es schmeckt), aber naja, war ein großer Fehler.

Sie wollte net auf mich hören, aber sie ist gut nach Haus gekommen, das ist die Hauptsache 

Ist wirklich 10x so schlimm wie Strohrum, aber genug geweine ^^


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

naja stroh trinkt man auch nicht unbedingt pur ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Januar 2013)

Und wieso liegt hier überhaupt soviel Strohrum?


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Und wieso liegt hier überhaupt soviel Strohrum?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o_D3h8dPecs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wegen der gülleflächen


----------



## Magogan (13. Januar 2013)

Wieso schlägt YouTube mir immer "Kevin" als Tag vor?


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

wer ist kevin?


----------



## Magogan (13. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wer ist kevin?


Frag ich mich auch.


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

vllt stalked er dich?


----------



## Ogil (13. Januar 2013)

Kevin ist sein Stamm-Zuschauer. Der Kevin kann naemlich immer so schlecht schlafen weil die Schakeline so laut schnarcht!


----------



## Reflox (13. Januar 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Kevin ist sein Stamm-Zuschauer. Der Kevin kann naemlich immer so schlecht schlafen weil die Schakeline so laut schnarcht!





> Hey, schaue schon seit einiger Zeit deine Video's und finde sie echt schön.
> 
> Nun&#65279; ich muss sagen ich habe auch einen Kanal, aber leider, wie du sicherlich weißt, ist es sehr schwer am Anfang durchzustarten. Ich hab mir gedacht ich abonniere dich mal und hoffe natürlich, dass du mich auch unterstützt. Ich finde es einfach schade, dass es am Anfang so schwer ist eine schöne Community aufzubauen, da es so viele große Lper gibt. Mit freundlichen Grüßen und dem Ziel dich zu unterstützen, Tingares.



Ich glaube ich habe Kevin gefunden 

Flöxchen sagt: The twilight werewolf ist ein schlechter Film. Der ist die Kohle nicht wert, ihn im Kino zu sehen. Auch die 84 Minuten, die ein Stream dauert ist er nicht wert.


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

du hast dir den film echt reingezogen?  alter


----------



## Wynn (13. Januar 2013)

filme die twilight im namen haben taugen auch nichts ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c5jZcCknOyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




der war hammer


----------



## Reflox (13. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> du hast dir den film echt reingezogen?  alter



ganze 60 Minuten. Irgendwann war er so kacke, dass ich einfach weiterschauen musste xD

Aber dann hat der böse Stream gesagt, dass meine 60 Minuten vorbei wären :<


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

haha ja 7 psychos ist geilo ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MNX6SjAo3R8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



verdammte hippies!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rQuS7iA9s1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Whoah, einfach nur whoah.


----------



## Wynn (13. Januar 2013)

reflox haste eingentlich farcry 3 mal weitergezockt ?


----------



## Reflox (13. Januar 2013)

nah


----------



## Wynn (13. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RN7e_Oo0Bis


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Januar 2013)

> Ich glaube ich habe Kevin gefunden



 Okay ich sollte nicht hinter allem und jedem hinterher googlen, aber warum Kevin das raff ich noch nich.

Ich frag mich ob ich son Lets Play besser machen könnte. hmm.


----------



## Wynn (13. Januar 2013)

wie wärs mit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSlnZxvi37s



youtube wird immer lächerlicher 

videoverlauf war geleert aber trotzdem das hier ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Januar 2013)

Wie wärs mit Heavy Rain!
Ich könnte Heavy Rain nie let's playen.


----------



## Wynn (13. Januar 2013)

da brauch er spezielle hardware damit er bild und ton auf den pc bekommt

ich bin mal im bett und mach winke winke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

hahahahaha

der hammer


*Joko & Klaas die besoffenen Olympiade - neoParadise - 13.09.2012 

*


----------



## Reflox (13. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Heavy Rain!
> Ich könnte Heavy Rain nie let's playen.



Ich fand heavy rain langweilig zum spielen. Hab mir dann ein LP angesehen, war viel spannender


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Januar 2013)

Heavy Rain mit Elektroschocks. Viel Spaß.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4dqZ6v7rUSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Achja.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Januar 2013)

Das Problem warum ich nie Heavy Rain let's playen könnte: Ich will das Mikro nicht vollheulen :>


----------



## Reflox (13. Januar 2013)

I crie evertytiem


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besten vorsätze!


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2013)

DERP!


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

Selor schrieb:


> DERP!



wer derp sagt muss auch herp! sagen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (13. Januar 2013)

ich hab eigentlich nichts von dota 2 gehalten, bin aber positiv überrascht


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Januar 2013)

>watchin the dog for like 1 hour 

>notice theres a new site

>derp


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> >watchin the dog for like 1 hour
> 
> >notice theres a new site
> 
> >derp



besser als die katze ^^


----------



## Reflox (13. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> >watchin the dog for like 1 hour
> 
> >notice theres a new site
> 
> >derp



>greentext on buffed


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Januar 2013)

its /b/uffed tonight




9 Gäste? Wir haben Fans!


Ich mach dann mal Schluss mit meinem Leben als Schokohase.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7h767n_gaCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (13. Januar 2013)

yay! 

Ich lach mich grad durch den Betathread auf /b/


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Januar 2013)

/b/ hät mir grad fast Berserk gespoilert.

Guck jetz FeaR gegen Meat Playground.

n8


----------



## Reflox (13. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0zvhq07jA1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

naja wenn dann musste clayton bigsby nehmen, the black white supremracist, aber dann kommt glaube zam mit der megakeule ^^ auch wenns comedy ist


----------



## Magogan (13. Januar 2013)

Wenn ihr gerade nichts zu tun habt, könnt ihr mir ja mal sagen, wie ihr das Design meiner Webseite findet ^^ Wäre echt nett ^^


----------



## Reflox (13. Januar 2013)

Das alte fande ich besser


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

naja sieht doch schön aufgeräumt aus


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2013)

Arbeite mal lieber an deinem  YT Channel Layout, grün ist zwar die Farbe des Glücks aber es sieht schon doof aus ...


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

dayum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (13. Januar 2013)

Nabend 


Hab ja ein Weilchen nix von mir hören lassen :/


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> 
> Hab ja ein Weilchen nix von mir hören lassen :/



du wirst trotzdem nie so cool sein, wie diese badass katze



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du warst weg? wer bistn du überhaupt?


----------



## H2OTest (13. Januar 2013)

damm seahawks haben verloren :/


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

ich hab ne neue sig für zam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2013)

mein headset is broken, kann mir jemand ein gutes empfehlen ? D:


----------



## H2OTest (13. Januar 2013)

http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Sound/ROCCAT-Kave-5-1/


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

philips shp1900, 11 € beim mm . reicht für mich vollkommen


----------



## Fritzche (13. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thats mine....

Sound Blaster Tactic 3D Alpha ( oder andersrum) für 72 Euronen


----------



## Reflox (13. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

:>


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

nenenene hier müssen wir wohl mal wieder ordnung rein bringen



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nenenene hier müssen wir wohl mal wieder ordnung rein bringen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

friss das!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> friss das!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SO, gute Nacht


----------



## Reflox (13. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (13. Januar 2013)

Warum nichts mit hunden ?


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

weil katzen einfach nur geil sind. hunde sind doch dämlich


----------



## Fritzche (13. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> weil katzen einfach nur geil sind. hunde sind doch dämlich



Beides Geil


----------



## Wynn (13. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wtf ?


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

hat der gemeine pöbel etwa doch gewalt angewandt? o.O ^^ 

verbugtes buffed 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K-9udgG8fNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und damit verabschiede ich mich


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



your extinction is innevitable!


----------



## Fritzche (13. Januar 2013)

Hmm ich hab grad das Forum von einem alten DODS Clan gefunden der =QQ= Clan...waren voll Korrekte Leute mit denen ich nach der Schule immer zusammen Day of Defeat auf ihrem Server gespielt habe 

Doch dann habe ich 1-2 Jahre nicht gespielt und dann gab es den Server plötzlich nicht mehr  Hab bis heute keine Ahnung was damals passiert ist und musste grade feststellen das dass Forum total verwaist ist (letzten Beiträge sind von 2008) 

Die Scheinen zu grunde gegangen zu sein  Glaubts mir oder nicht aber das stimmt mich nu etwas traurig 

und finde auch keinen Beitrag WARUM die die DODS Server dicht gemacht haben und was sie nun zoggn :/



Das waren 3 Jahre meiner Jugend mit den Kerlen und Damen im TS  *sniff god old times...*







Naja durch das Gesuche bin ich wieder nicht zum Skyrim Daddeln gekommen


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

naja source server kommen und gehen. das war vor 7 jahren schon so.


----------



## Fritzche (14. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> naja source server kommen und gehen. das war vor 7 jahren schon so.



Naja ich würd aber schon gerne wissen warum :/ Die hatten einen Pool Server am Start und als ich ein paar Monate täglich mit dabei war haben sie noch einen zweiten Online gebracht mit einer neuen Poolmap und Maprotation...da liefen dann noch paar Beta Maps und sogar ganz kleine ( ich erinner mich an eine die bestand aus zwei Häusern nebeneinander mit nur 2 Stockwerken...warn Mordsfun ^^)

Und Hölle war auf den Servern immer was los...richtig lustig gewesen 

Und dann ich weiß selber nicht mehr...achja PC ging kaputt und dann hatte ich halt ne Weile nicht gespielt und bla....und dann war der Server weg...ich erinner mich noch das davor einer der Leader aus irgendwelchen Gründen die man mir nicht sagen wollte ( war ja kein Mitglied nur VIP Gast später) aufgehört hat 


Würd schon gern wissen ob die noch zocken :/


Ich glaube Gaming beinhaltet manchmal seine ganz eigenen Dramen


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2013)

bald haben wir ja die ersten 100 seiten voll dann nur noch 900 seiten ^^


----------



## Firun (14. Januar 2013)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2013)

firun hat den löffelstiel geklaut !


----------



## Magogan (14. Januar 2013)

Wer von euch hat mein Video negativ bewertet? Gebt es zu! 

Ich hasse es, wenn Leute meine Videos schlecht bewerten, aber nicht schreiben, was daran schlecht ist.


----------



## Reflox (14. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht die Art und Weise, wie du mit deinen Abonnenten redest?


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2013)

haha


----------



## Magogan (14. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Vielleicht die Art und Weise, wie du mit deinen Abonnenten redest?


Was meinst du? Ich versuche immer nett zu sein ^^


----------



## Reflox (14. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was meinst du? Ich versuche immer nett zu sein ^^



Ja sorry, hab mich verlesen 

Da stand halt der comment irgendwie: Wieviele Abos haste, minus eins(<- das hab ich überlesen) . Ich bin nämlich Abonnent. Und da hast du ihn halt angefahren er soll dir sagen weshalb und so und ich hab das voll nicht verstanden xD


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Januar 2013)

> Ja sorry, hab mich verlesen



derp!

Welches Video überhaupt, herp?


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2013)

_herp, herp, herp_


----------



## Magogan (14. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ja sorry, hab mich verlesen
> 
> Da stand halt der comment irgendwie: Wieviele Abos haste, minus eins(<- das hab ich überlesen) . Ich bin nämlich Abonnent. Und da hast du ihn halt angefahren er soll dir sagen weshalb und so und ich hab das voll nicht verstanden xD


Ja, der Kommentar war echt komisch, hab den auch erst nicht richtig verstanden ^^ Aber ehrlich, wenn er meine Videos schlecht findet, soll er halt sagen, warum genau ^^ Na ja, das ist halt die YouTube-Community - wenn man in die Videobeschreibung schreibt, welches TexturePack man nutzt, dann fragen dich trotzdem 100000 Leute, welches TexturePack du nutzt ^^

@BloodyEyeX: Geht um Minecraft Folge 100 ^^


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAQ8J7vDy4E


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Januar 2013)

> Wie viele abbos haste schon? Minus eins. Von mir hast nähmlich auch eins.&#65279;






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (14. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kann mit diesen Memes nicht wirklich was anfangen, wie soll ich das deuten, BloodyEyeX?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Januar 2013)

Ja, genau so. Ich kann mit dem Satz nichts anfangen wie soll ich das deuten. =)


----------



## Reflox (14. Januar 2013)

Ich benutze ja lieber




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (14. Januar 2013)

Wtf, hier schenkt mir einer eine VISA Karte mit 800000 $ und ich muss dafür nur 250 $ bezahlen! Und ich soll mich dazu an ddjjdd05@globomail.com wenden. (Hab die E-Mail-Adresse verändert, damit nicht doch noch wer dort hin schreibt, die bestand aber auch vorher aus einer sinnlosen Buchstaben-Zahlen-Kombination.)

Ehrlich, wer fällt denn auf soetwas rein? Alleine die E-Mail-Adresse! xD ... Und dann hat der 800000$, aber keine 250$ für den Versand?


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Januar 2013)

*Geht das erste mal in GW2 nach Götterfels*
Erste Reaktion:

O_o


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2013)

OI


----------



## Reflox (14. Januar 2013)

meow


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2013)

Und sonst so ?


----------



## Magogan (14. Januar 2013)

Muss ja.


----------



## Fritzche (14. Januar 2013)

Wollt eig Skyrim zocken aber weil ich morgen früh rausmuss....werd ich wohl noch bissel WoW Daddeln und dann in Die Heia


----------



## Reflox (14. Januar 2013)

Wambo


----------



## Legendary (14. Januar 2013)

Penis.


----------



## Fritzche (14. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Penis.



Lol er hat Penis gesagt 




Mu....Muhkuh


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2013)

Vagina.


----------



## Fritzche (14. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Vagina.



NICHT 23 UHR !!!!!einself


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2013)




----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZUZ2XWaGI74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fritzche (14. Januar 2013)

What have i said ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2013)

Da benennt man einmal ein weibliches Geschlechtsorgan... srsly


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2013)

vorsicht sonst geht zam noch enrage


----------



## Fritzche (14. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Da benennt man einmal ein weibliches Geschlechtsorgan... srsly



Du weißt doch die 14 Jährigen WoW kidos....denen geht die Welt unter wenn sie erfahren das sie nicht vom Bienchen und dem Blümchen...


----------



## Magogan (14. Januar 2013)

Also wenn ich mir vorstellen soll, wie meine Eltern zusammen... Ne, lieber nicht. Uärgh...

Das mit den Bienchen und Blümchen gefällt mir besser.


----------



## Fritzche (14. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir vorstellen soll, wie meine Eltern zusammen... Ne, lieber nicht. Uärgh...
> 
> Das mit den Bienchen und Blümchen gefällt mir besser.



Och ^^ Freu dich doch für deine Ellis 


Sonst hätten sie ja nicht so nen Satansbraten wie dich am hals


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir vorstellen soll, wie meine Eltern zusammen... Ne, lieber nicht. Uärgh...




WER STELLT SICH SOWAS AUCH VOR


----------



## Fritzche (14. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> WER STELLT SICH SOWAS AUCH VOR



Na er...und sein Papa


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2013)

Sick sh*t...

Ich bin mal wech... Chabos wissen wer der Babo ist...


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2013)

wieso sacht mir keine, dass die hp teile in extended fassung so arsch lang sind . das wird wohl ein hartes wochenende


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> die [...] teile in extended fassung so arsch lang sind . das wird wohl ein hartes wochenende



Thank me later.

So, nu aber haia machen. Schlaft gut


----------



## Fritzche (14. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wieso sacht mir keine, dass die hp teile in extended fassung so arsch lang sind . das wird wohl ein hartes wochenende



von was ?


----------



## Magogan (14. Januar 2013)

hp=Harry Potter?


----------



## Fritzche (14. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> hp=Harry Potter?



pff steht bei mir auf einer stufe mit Twilight...


----------



## Magogan (14. Januar 2013)

Harry Potter ist viel besser als Twilight :O


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> pff steht bei mir auf einer stufe mit Twilight...



alter????? mom: zaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmm hier brauch einer eins mitm paddel!
wie kann man nur.....hast mit 11 warscheinlich auch keinen brief bekommen 


mom eben die route von md nach zahna berechnen und fritzsche verhaun


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Januar 2013)

Harry Potter. Das ist doch das mit dem Archiologen im Weltaum, oder?   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RdnaLIbuDSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2013)

es gibt eine erweiterte fassung bei den hp filmen ?

dachte gibt nur die von hdr die 12 stunden fassung ^^


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2013)

ja es gibt die extended cut fassungen ^^ 

mal abgesehen davon, das hp normal schon mit 1140 minuten aka 19 std zu buche schlägt


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

Ich hab Harry Potter 1-5 noch nicht einmal auf Bluray, nur auf DVD...


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2013)

armes mago, habs auf hddvd und zu weihnachten auf br bekommen. bin aber erst jetzt dazu gekommen mal anzufangen ^^ 

wie ich mal aliens: colonial marines nicht mehr abwarten kann. nachdem der letzte teil auf den index geprügelt wurde.........


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2013)

ich habe die hier zuhause stehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6 auf dvd 7.1 auf dvd und 7.2 als steelbook bluray


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2013)

so wie es sein muss


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

Ich hab zu Weihnachten Lost bekommen auf Bluray, das reicht erstmal für ein paar Monate ^^

Und kaum wer guckt meine Let's Plays, wofür mache ich mir eigentlich die Mühe, 4 Folgen am Tag zu produzieren?


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2013)

hör ich da immer noch ein mimimi? ich würds ja schaun, nur spiel ich keines deiner spiele 

und die synchro von snape im 2. teil ist der oberbrüller, ich öl mich weg


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2013)

das wird ja ne lange nacht + tag wenn du beim 2ten teil erst bist ^^


----------



## Fritzche (15. Januar 2013)

Toll wenn du denn da bist musste erstmal das haus finden und dann noch die richtige Klingel Muahahah 


Zur Info ich habe Harry Potter bis zum 3. Buch gelesen..dann war es mir zu doof :/ Film hab ich nur 1 und 2 im Kino gesehen


----------



## Legendary (15. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Toll wenn du denn da bist musste erstmal das haus finden und dann noch die richtige Klingel Muahahah
> 
> 
> Zur Info ich habe Harry Potter bis zum 3. Buch gelesen..dann war es mir zu doof :/ Film hab ich nur 1 und 2 im Kino gesehen



Kannst du die Uhr lesen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub ja irgendwie nicht. :>


----------



## orkman (15. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Kannst du die Uhr lesen?
> Ich glaub ja irgendwie nicht. :>



4 millionen menschen in deutschland koennen keine uhr lesen , schreib dich nicht ab , lern die uhr abzulesen .... mit ner schweizer kuckucksuhr


----------



## Firun (15. Januar 2013)

Leute bitte *Posten nur zwischen 21 und 6 Uhr MEZ*


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2013)

@bloddy

ich wusste es als ich die simpsons folge damals sah ^^


----------



## Reflox (15. Januar 2013)

Ist doch obvious was passiert.


----------



## Konov (15. Januar 2013)

möööp


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ist doch obvious was passiert.



nukular. du weißt schon wer wird durch einen lanzenschlag aus dem orbit pulverisiert ^^


----------



## Reflox (15. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nukular. du weißt schon wer wird durch einen lanzenschlag aus dem orbit pulverisiert ^^



Voldemort?


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Voldemort?



nein BERT


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvgVMecNp0c 

enthält spoiler


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FY0PczQJvcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uI_AxnAy850

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


So geil


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2013)

das konnte nur von sean kommen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Januar 2013)

Der Kerl ist geil, weil der immer alles so hochspitzt^^


----------



## Aun (16. Januar 2013)

ich finds total langweilig


----------



## Arosk (16. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=316AzLYfAzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (16. Januar 2013)

Abend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2013)

Das hier geht raus an die Buffed.de Kidz..


----------



## Reflox (16. Januar 2013)

Geil hast du Eis?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2013)

Warum hast du denn den Kico erwähnt? Was soll der scheiß, will denn sonst keiner deine Videos sehen ?


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

Ich muss immer noch Mathe machen und habe noch nicht einmal damit angefangen.


----------



## Reflox (16. Januar 2013)

Gib mal noch nen Gegner du Spasst! Noch einer, der ist runtergefallen!


----------



## Legendary (16. Januar 2013)

Liegend aufm Boden fängst du an zu beten doch ich sag Fresse aufn Bordstein! :>


----------



## H2OTest (16. Januar 2013)

servus - Morgen kommt der Bart ab und der kopf auf 4 mm geschoren


----------



## Reflox (16. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> servus - Morgen kommt der Bart ab und der kopf auf 4 mm geschoren



Warum willst du den Bart abrasieren? Siehst doch aus wie 20 damit


----------



## H2OTest (16. Januar 2013)

ist scheiße unterm Footballhelm :/


----------



## Legendary (16. Januar 2013)

Ach willste einen auf Hafti machen? Extrem kurze Haare sind hässlich.    Dann lass dir lieber gleich ne Glatz rasieren.


----------



## Wynn (16. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FMrF0kmvXLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



interessantes lets play ^^

eine frau die spiele zockt mit folgenden motto



> Pants Off Gaming - Everything is better without the pants.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2013)

Alter H2O lass ihn dran, a man is NOTHING without his beard.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KiUDZMaUBP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




that's why I still have one


----------



## Konov (16. Januar 2013)

Haare abrasieren, oh gott ^^

Ich lass grad wieder wachsen auf 80er Jahre Matte irgendwas in Richtung Mel Gibson. läuft


----------



## H2OTest (16. Januar 2013)

haha wie geil - aber ne der muss weg


----------



## Reflox (16. Januar 2013)

Tus nicht!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2013)

Meiner muss spätestens nächste Woche ab, weil dann auch die Praxis losgeht... meine Freundin hat sich grade damit abgefunden D:


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

Ich schneide mir meinen Bart auch immer ab, ich finde, dass ich ohne Bart besser aussehe ^^

Wenn ich graue Haare habe, will ich so einen Bart wie Dumbledore xD

Ach ja, ich habe übrigens eine Aufgabe von Mathe gemacht xD Immerhin mehr als sonst ... ich hasse Mathe ...


----------



## orkman (16. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich schneide mir meinen Bart auch immer ab, ich finde, dass ich ohne Bart besser aussehe ^^



hmm ich lass meinen lieber dran ... dann sieht man weniger vom gesicht xD ... aber auch ich werde meinen wohl heute oder morgen abrasieren


----------



## H2OTest (16. Januar 2013)

chillt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (16. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich schneide mir meinen Bart auch immer ab, ich finde, dass ich ohne Bart besser aussehe ^^



"Mit dem harten Handtuch drueber" != "abschneiden"


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Januar 2013)

Schick mir die Haare per Post!


----------



## Reflox (16. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schick mir die Haare per Post!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. Januar 2013)

also so langsam muss ich bei sean den den typen hier denken ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BM3kxKNNg3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> chillt
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wofür ist das denn bitte gut?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wofür ist das denn bitte gut?



Dogtags "Hundehalsbänder" oder einfach nur Erkennungsmarke.
Damit man einen Soldaten noch identifizieren kann wenn er vollkommen zerfetzt ist und das Hirn schon aus den Augen rausquillt


----------



## H2OTest (16. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wofür ist das denn bitte gut?



für dich in deiner Informatiker welt keinen, 

FAlls wer anders fragen sollte es ist ein Modeacessoir


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> FAlls wer anders fragen sollte es ist ein Modeacessoire*



Eigentlich ja nicht...


----------



## Reflox (16. Januar 2013)

Zum Anziehen.


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

Wer trägt denn sowas? Ich muss da immer an die amerikanischen Soldaten denken ^^


----------



## H2OTest (16. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja nicht...



für mich schon


----------



## orkman (16. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wer trägt denn sowas? Ich muss da immer an die amerikanischen Soldaten denken ^^



mein bruder hat so eine von fossil , die hier sieht aber fuer mich ( ich betone , nur meine meinung) recht "bescheiden" aus ...

keine ahnung wieviel du gezahlt hast aber hier : http://www.amazon.de/Milit%C3%A4rischen-Erkennungsmarken-personalisierten-Kugelkette-Schalld%C3%A4mpfern/dp/B001KBQWAK/ref=pd_sim_jewelry_61


----------



## Wynn (16. Januar 2013)

@sean





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XTs_TZFjbJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> @sean
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, du hast einen vollkommen falschen Eindruck von mir


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

Ich frage mich, wann das Internet für Privatanwender mal richtig ausgebaut wird ^^ Im deutschen Forschungsnetz kann man ja inzwischen mit mehreren GBit/s surfen - nur das Problem ist das restliche Internet außerhalb dieses Forschungsnetzes bzw. die Verbindung zwischen diesen beiden Netzen, das ist noch nicht ganz so schnell, glaube ich ^^

An unserer Uni merke ich davon nichts, da gibt es etwa DSL 6000 Geschwindigkeit über WLAN ...


----------



## Wynn (16. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Danke, du hast einen vollkommen falschen Eindruck von mir



du sprichst doch andauernd das du deiner herrin gehorchen musst und solche sachen ^^

voll den flashback von seans avatar bekommen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T1N9An25nLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hatte ja 1989 meinen gameboy bekommen und 1990 kam ja dann das gameboy spiel raus und habe es geliebt ^^

besonders die mond musik war episch für damals verhältnisse ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KF32DRg9opA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (17. Januar 2013)

Sean, dieser Avatar bekommt 100 Flöxchens-Awesomness-Punkte


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2013)

wo ich gerade deine sig sah reflox ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m1xQJfeEKzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (17. Januar 2013)

Raucht von euch eigentlich jemand und wenn ja, wieso?


----------



## Reflox (17. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Raucht von euch eigentlich jemand und wenn ja, wieso?



Eine Stange aus Russland oder China importierte pro Jahr. Weil ich es kann.


----------



## orkman (17. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Raucht von euch eigentlich jemand und wenn ja, wieso?



nein , weils nur was kostet und nix bringt ... das "gute" gefuehl das du hast beim rauchen ist nur das was die nicht raucher im normalen zustand haben , biologisch gesehen ... 
was dir ein besseres gefuehl beschafft -> lange nicht pinkeln gehen und dann die ganze sosse auf einmal raus ... das tut gut ... unser professor anner uni nannte das den orgasmus der armen


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2013)

geht das nicht auf die nieren wenn man es zulang anhält ?


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> An unserer Uni merke ich davon nichts, da gibt es etwa DSL 6000 Geschwindigkeit über WLAN ...



in was fürn ner assi uni gehst du denn studieren?
bei uns gabs durchweg 100mbit und holla die waldfee ( infos wussten was phase ist ^^  )


----------



## orkman (17. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> geht das nicht auf die nieren wenn man es zulang anhält ?



ich red ja jetzt nicht von tagen sondern stunden reichen doch wohl ... nicht einfach beim ersten druck gehen sondern warten bis der druck halt staerker wird ... ich geh immer immer beim ersten druck oder wenn ich weiss dass jetzt was kommt was laenger dauern wird ....aber ... wenn ich zocke merk ichs net und dann geht man mal nach 6 stunden oder so aufs klo und tada ... die befreiung vom druck tut gut ... ausserdem was soll da schon viel an die nieren kommen ... das ganze wird ja erstmal in der blase gespeichert ... ausserdem ist der kanal der von der niere in die blase geht diagonal in die wand der blase eingelegt ( mit dem detrusor muskel) und wenn die blase sich fuellt kann urin von dem kanal rein aber es gibt kein reflux von der blase zur niere ... ausser man hat schon vorher ein problem mit dem kanaleingang ... ich koennte euch die medizinischen namen von den teilen nennen nur hab ich kA ob die auf deutsch auch so heissen ... der detrusor wird wohl gleich heissen


----------



## Xidish (17. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Raucht von euch eigentlich jemand und wenn ja, wieso?


Ja, teils aaus Sucht und teils aus eigenem Willen (das nun schon ca 30 Jahre) ...
Und irgendwie muss ich ja den größten legalen Drogendealer bezahlen. 

und ab in die Falle nun ... gn8 Euch


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ja, teils aaus Sucht und teils aus eigenem Willen (das nun schon ca 30 Jahre) ...
> Und irgendwie muss ich ja den größten legalen Drogendealer bezahlen.
> 
> und ab in die Falle nun ... gn8 Euch



same here. seit 16 jahren.


und nu fresse, wegen suchteigenschaften


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bwN-gGk4CTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

lass mich doch rauchen du unruhestifter!
*wo is eben der rpote knopp`??????"


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Januar 2013)

Ich hab gehört du rauchst Aun.


----------



## Magogan (17. Januar 2013)

Es ist 4:01 Uhr und ich bin noch immer nicht wirklich müde. Und ich hab alles gemacht, um einzuschlafen, inklusive des Tipps mit der weißen Flüssigkeit - also ich hab Milch getrunken.


----------



## xynlovesit (17. Januar 2013)

Ob das wirklich Milch war...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Januar 2013)

Damit ist der Nachtschwärmer für heute eröffnet!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2013)

bist du das im vogelkostüm ?


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hirnfreimodus aktiviert!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Januar 2013)

Haha ne das bin nicht ich ^^


----------



## Firun (17. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

*orkmanverhau*


----------



## Magogan (17. Januar 2013)

Hab heute schon 4 Folgen Lost geguckt, ich weiß nicht, ob ich noch mehr gucken soll, wollte mir die eigentlich für irgendwann später aufheben, damit ich länger was davon habe, aber das ist gerade so spannend  



Spoiler



Hab gerade die Folge gesehen, wo Micheal Anna-Lucia und die andere da erschießt ... ^^



Und meinen Laptop muss ich auch noch rauskramen, um so ein blödes Programm für die Software-Engineering-Übung morgen zu installieren -.-


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Januar 2013)

Mago guck Lost weiter. ^^ Super Serie.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (17. Januar 2013)

Ich finde meinen Laptop irgendwie total unpraktisch und kann damit nicht richtig arbeiten... Mit dem PC kann ich besser arbeiten... Da haben sich die rund 830 Euro ja gelohnt... Na ja, ich musste eben einen Laptop kaufen, um in der Übung mitarbeiten zu können. Man hat ja keine andere Wahl an der Uni... Sowas wie einen Computer-Pool zu benutzen, von denen übrigens genug vorhanden sind, geht natürlich nicht. Lieber den Studenten sagen, dass sie einen Laptop brauchen...

Jetzt muss ich das Teil dauernd da hinschleppen und wieder zurück...


----------



## H2OTest (17. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich finde meinen Laptop irgendwie total unpraktisch und kann damit nicht richtig arbeiten... Mit dem PC kann ich besser arbeiten... Da haben sich die rund 830 Euro ja gelohnt... Na ja, ich musste eben einen Laptop kaufen, um in der Übung mitarbeiten zu können. Man hat ja keine andere Wahl an der Uni... Sowas wie einen Computer-Pool zu benutzen, von denen übrigens genug vorhanden sind, geht natürlich nicht. Lieber den Studenten sagen, dass sie einen Laptop brauchen...



Soviel negatives In deinem Leben ... - das einzig positve war auch nur einige Tests, oder ?


----------



## Magogan (17. Januar 2013)

Kann sein, aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur müde, weil ich verdammt nochmal ganze 4 Stunden geschlafen habe -.-

Ach ja, liebes Google, warum steht bei meinem AdSense-Konto, dass meine Einnahmen ausgesetzt sind, aber nirgendwo, warum sie das sind? Kein winziger Hinweis auf einen Grund dafür.

Echt, der Laptop steht hier fast nur rum, hab den vielleicht 3 mal benutzt bisher in der Uni. Die Anschaffung hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Vielleicht liegt es auch an mir, aber ich habe vorher keinen Laptop gebraucht und brauche auch jetzt keinen - außer eben für dieses eine Fach in ganzen 4 Übungen oder so ... Ich sehe halt keinen Grund, warum ich den sonst mitschleppen sollte.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Januar 2013)

Mein Netbook hat sich auch nich wirklich gelohnt leider.

btw. Lost hat 6 Staffeln keine Zurückhaltung ^^



Spoiler



Micheal is n Penner. ^^ Charlie rocks.


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> btw. Lost hat 6 Staffeln keine Zurückhaltung ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kühles geschichte bro!


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> btw. Lost hat 6 Staffeln keine Unterhaltung



fixed


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

fand lost auch zum einschlafen langweilig


----------



## Magogan (17. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> fand lost auch zum einschlafen langweilig


Hey, das war teuer ... ^^ Rund 78 Euro auf Bluray damals (haben meine Eltern bezahlt, war ein Weihnachtsgeschenk) ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Januar 2013)

Lost is klasse. Schrottinator is doof =D 

edit: Aun is auch doof.

Was guckt ihr denn wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

alles andere als lost. nach 6 folgen wars mir zu blöd


----------



## Olliruh (17. Januar 2013)

here u go 
rainymood




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nEwzFF4HeB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (17. Januar 2013)

Hallöle Jungs :-)

Hab ich was wesentliches verpasst? War lange nicht da...


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

nichts wesentliches, wir haben sean gelynched und hätten ihn fast gekicked


----------



## Olliruh (17. Januar 2013)

Warum würde ein Mensch das wollen ?


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

olii warst du nicht auch dabei?


----------



## Olliruh (17. Januar 2013)

Nein ich würde meinem Süßen nie etwas an tun


----------



## Fakebook (17. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nichts wesentliches, wir haben sean gelynched und hätten ihn fast gekicked



Der einzige Speiseplan-Verbündete.... tolle Wurst!


----------



## Olliruh (17. Januar 2013)

Der einzige der meine Liebe erwiedert hat und ein bisschen "Feuer" ins Forum gebracht hat


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

arschbacken zusammenkneifen genosse olli! sean ist doch da 

hmmm was warn sonst? kein flamewar, kein tittengespamme. achja dutzende katzenbilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (17. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Soviel negatives In deinem Leben ... - das einzig positve war auch nur einige Tests, oder ?



In ist wer drin ist.


----------



## Reflox (17. Januar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Der einzige der meine Liebe erwiedert hat und ein bisschen "Feuer" ins Forum gebracht hat



Aber... aber ich tu doch mein bestes alle in eine feurige Argumentation zu verwickeln um sie zu nerven


----------



## Fakebook (17. Januar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Der einzige der meine Liebe erwiedert hat und ein bisschen "Feuer" ins Forum gebracht hat



Also ich hab ganz oft an Sean gedacht! Spätestens am Wochenende, wenn nen Bond-Streifen im TV lief.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Januar 2013)

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAH BWAAHAHAHAHAHHAHA HAHAHAAAAAAA! *Das diabolischste Lachen aller Zeiten*


----------



## Fakebook (17. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAH BWAAHAHAHAHAHHAHA HAHAHAAAAAAA! *Das diabolischste Lachen aller Zeiten*



  die Grandma des Threads lässt Sean grinsen. Das nehm ich als Kompliment!


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Januar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> die Grandma des Threads lässt Sean grinsen. Das nehm ich als Kompliment!



Ich grinse gerade nicht, ich sitze mit Heizung auf 5 und 29 Grad im Zimmer und merke das sich wieder eine "leichte" bronchitis anbahnt... *In die Decke Kuschel* Mir ist kalt.


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *In die Decke Kuschel* Mir ist kalt.



iwie werden hier alle immer verweichlichter....


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Januar 2013)

*Frier* Olli komm sofort her!


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Frier* Olli komm sofort her!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh man wie dämlich mal "paragon lost" ist


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2013)

Sahnebutters Avatar ist toll.


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sahnebutters Avatar ist toll.



schleimer


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> schleimer



Nur nostalgisch


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nur nostalgisch



du wirst echt alt, min jung. schon rente beantragt?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sahnebutters Avatar ist toll.



Danke, ich habe das spiel als kleines Kind geliebt!
Und das Weltraumlevel habe ich gehasst...habe es nie durchgezockt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zYuqB2BPkz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Den Hüpf Sound von Dago's Pogo Stock werde ich nie vergessen...


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Der einzige Speiseplan-Verbündete.... tolle Wurst!



seanbuddha ist nicht mehr hat seinen acc gelöscht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Januar 2013)

Muss Photoshop sein!


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2013)

ne du wurdest ausgetauscht oder von einem alien parasiten befallen ^^ das merkt man schon am avatar der nicht von einem wow porno herkommt und du sprichst nicht mehr von deiner herrin ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ne du wurdest ausgetauscht oder von einem alien parasiten befallen ^^ das merkt man schon am avatar der nicht von einem wow porno herkommt und du sprichst nicht mehr von deiner herrin ^^



Ketzer! Ihr wagt es die Herrin der Schmerzen in Frage zu stellen? <Würgt ihn wie ein Sith Lord es tun würde>


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ne du wurdest ausgetauscht oder von einem alien parasiten befallen ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Danke, ich habe das spiel als kleines Kind geliebt!
> Und das Weltraumlevel habe ich gehasst...habe es nie durchgezockt.
> 
> Den Hüpf Sound von Dago's Pogo Stock werde ich nie vergessen...



Screwattack.com: Best NES Music


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Screwattack.com: Best NES Music



ich find da nix außer Megaman ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Januar 2013)

http://hvv.ocremix.org/music.html

http://ocremix.org/

http://www.cheshirecatstudios.com/GameJams/Gamejams-holiday-special-2011.php


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ax0uzR9NNbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2013)

Mist, stimmt , war nur Platz 6 *g*

Aber hatte auch harte Konkurrenz





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U8RVFpsjrVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nur nostalgisch







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P_cpV00c4IE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



kennste dann bestimmt auch noch ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Januar 2013)

Ich bin mal schlafen... Nachti! *Alle knuddel*


----------



## Fakebook (18. Januar 2013)

Ne Woche ohne Nachtschwärmer und du stehst da wie das letzte Kellerkind, das nach fünf Jahren endlich die Treppe zur Küche gefunden hat.
Na wenigstens weiß ich zu schätzen, was ich an euch habe.


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2013)

jo die katzenbilder hast verpasst sonst aber nix ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> avatar der nicht von einem wow porno herkommt


Monara?


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> kennste dann bestimmt auch noch ^^



Die 80er/90er-Trailer gibts alle in besserer Qualität. Fang gar net erst an mit Galaxy Rangers, He-Man, She-Ra, Bravestarr, Transformers, COPS, MASK, Dino Riders, Robocop, X-Men, Saber Rider, Spiderman (+und seine tollkühnen Freunde), Dungeons & Dragons, Scoopy Doo, Turtles, Killertomaten, Ducktales, Tiny Toons, Gadget, Darkwing Duck, Silverhawks, Super Mario Brothers Super Show, Jayce and the wheeled warriors, Bionic Six, Biker Mice, Captain Planet, Astro Dinos, Pinky & Brain, Animaniacs, Ghostbusters, Defenders of the Earth, Pirates of the Dark Water, Captain N, Zelda, Mega Man.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

Wo sind The adventures of Sonic und Gamemaster?   

Edit: Hey Arnold, Biber Brüder, Aladdin, Ren & Stimpy, Rockos Modernes Leben, Aaaaaahhh Monster! uvm. Ich fühle mich, als ob ich von 2 Fernsehgenerationen das beste mitnehmen durfte!


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wo sind The adventures of Sonic und Gamemaster?





Ich hab so schon zuviel Fernsehen geschaut


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2013)

Ohje und das Beste fast vergessen  Extra morgens 5:30 heimlich aufgestanden .. erst Winspector ... danach Samurai Pizza Cats <3

Und irgendwann Anfang der 90er wegen dieser aus heutiger Sicht völlig beknackten Sat 1-Sendung Games World *g*

XBase anyone?


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

Manchmal glaube ich, dass ich nur als Marioanhänger aufgewachsen bin, weil wir keine Sega sondern den SNES hatten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qxeSNmd55Yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Zam, gab es bei euch damals auch schon Insepctor Gadget? Nach deiner Liste bin ich mittleweile echt am Stutzen, wa ich aus meiner eigenen Epoche so angeschaut hatte ^^


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die 80er/90er-Trailer gibts alle in besserer Qualität. Fang gar net erst an mit Galaxy Rangers, He-Man, She-Ra, Bravestarr, Transformers, COPS, MASK, Dino Riders, Robocop, X-Men, Saber Rider, Spiderman (+und seine tollkühnen Freunde), Dungeons & Dragons, Scoopy Doo, Turtles, Killertomaten, Ducktales, Tiny Toons, Gadget, Darkwing Duck, Silverhawks, Super Mario Brothers Super Show, Jayce and the wheeled warriors, Bionic Six, Biker Mice, Captain Planet, Astro Dinos, Pinky & Brain, Animaniacs, Ghostbusters, Defenders of the Earth, Pirates of the Dark Water, Captain N, Zelda, Mega Man.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pklCStX_IDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mein erstes musik video damals als kind ^^


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> mein erstes musik video damals als kind ^^



Der Intro-Sprecher (deutsch) spricht ja seit was? Burning Crusade? Die Völkerintros in WoW  Als ich die Stimme zum ersten mal im Spiel hörte hatte ich sofort nen Retro-Rausch


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich die Liste lese schreit eine Stimme im meinem Kopf : Michel Vaillant!!!!!!!!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OhTLjvn9Sqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2013)

na toll jetzt hab ich wieder diesen ohrwurm. verflucht seid ihr! Crucio!


----------



## Fakebook (18. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und irgendwann Anfang der 90er wegen dieser aus heutiger Sicht völlig beknackten Sat 1-Sendung Games World *g*



Ich bin in den 80ern von der Schule nach Hause gehetzt, um rechtszeitig 13:30 Uhr die Telebörse einzuschalten. Die Zahlen, die über den Schirm flimmerten, waren mir egal. Aber zu Beginn und zur 'Halbzeit' dieser rotzlangweiligen Sendung wurde der Kommentar zur Sendung mit Anne-Clark-Musik unterlegt. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich "Our Darkness" nicht auch auf Kassette gehabt hätte.... ohne dieses Börsengelaber darüber...


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Liste lese schreit eine Stimme im meinem Kopf : Michel Vaillant!!!!!!!!!!




Ich fand Autokrempel immer irre langweilig .. außer bei MASK und Transformers *g*


----------



## Reflox (18. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Holy f*ck, that was awesome.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

Der wahre Held war eh Quinzy. Er hat seinen Truck zur Rampe (mit Looping!) umfunktioniert, Michel ist das Ding abgefahren und der Tag war gerettet. Ich kann mich noh an die Folge erinnern, in der Terroristen mit Kaugummi eine ganze Stadt als Geiseln gefangen hielten.


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> na toll jetzt hab ich wieder diesen ohrwurm. verflucht seid ihr! Crucio!


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

Michel Vaiaaaaaaaant. Oooooooh ooooooh ooh oh!


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2013)

kennt jemand noch 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LMxLkQz5TOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2013)

sei froh das ich nicht den anderen fluch benutzt habe


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> kennt jemand noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG, daran musste ich erst wieder vor ein paar Tagen denken. Wie hieß der Vater von Berts Freund? Serril Snier oder irgendwie so. Rießen *rsch, aber irgendwie cool. XD


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Nm_jJBkHtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das hier wird wohl nur zam, firun und fakebook und andere ab 26 kennen ^^

und das hier wohl nur die leute ab 30 plus





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=luJAPtb3JRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

Wrynn, ich habe das damals auch geschaut....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AA-NRCAW90o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> Ich fand Autokrempel immer irre langweilig .. außer bei MASK und Transformers *g*



Ajo, war auch nich meine Lieblingsserie, aber dieser unglaubliche Ohrwurm. ^^


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2013)

Der abgedrehte Krempel fehlt auch wie Bugs Bunny. *g*


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> das hier wird wohl nur zam, firun und fakebook und andere ab 26 kennen ^^




Siehe Liste


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2013)

das ist ja schon 1995 ^^

das hier war episch lief damals auf rtl





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3JjhQ1Oi_3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cTcwZ6gRXnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auf Nick läuft ne komplett neue Produktion, voll der Dreck...


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2013)

Wir könnten das hier noch weitertreiben .. Knight Rider, Die Dinos, Street Hawk, Ein Fall für Professor Chase, Airwolf, Galactica (Nicht der neue Wackel-Zoom-Cam-Scheiss) ... Hach ... <3


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2013)

Alf – Erinnerungen an Melmac fand ich auch toll


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Alf &#8211; Erinnerungen an Melmac fand ich auch toll







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cuAYSqYt-os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



fand das original besser 


oder wo zam mit real filmen anfäng ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5yYiDG1qfwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g-bDVTjjr9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




damals waren die kinderfilme besser 

wär ja ne idee für ne neue retro community aktion aber bin mies im banner machen ^^

*

Ich wurde in den 80er Jahren geboren, wuchs in den 90er Jahren auf.
Wir sind die letzte Generation, die auf der Strasse gespielt hat, die Erste,
die Video-Spiele gespielt hat und wir sind die Letzten, die Songs aus dem Radio
auf Kassetten aufnahmen, wir sind die Pioniere der Walkman-Zeit. Wir haben gelernt,
wie man den... Videorekorder bedient, spielten mit Atari, Super Nintendo und Game Boy.
Wir sind die Generation der Thunder Cats, Power Rangers, Ninja Turtles, Transformers.
Wir lebten ohne Handy, fuhren mit drei Personen auf einem Fahrrad kilometerweit weil Mama
uns nicht durch die Gegend chauffierte. Wir hatten keine 99 Fernsehsender, Flachbildschirme, 
Surround Sound, MP3, iPod, Facebook oder Twitter ... aber dennoch hatten wir eine tolle Zeit!*


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

Garfield ist ziemlich gut gealtert. Meine nichten und Neffen schauen sich die alte Serie von damals heute noch an und die sind immerhin 7 und 4. Als Sie in Deutschland waren hab ich allerdings immer mitgeschaut


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> fand das original besser



Das Video hatte er für Lynn gemacht.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

Zam, gibs zu, du hast





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rvbnFfzVA7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 und 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NCC_-1gVE5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 angeschaut.


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VWOA1TtK2YY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 !!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H6M8DTXW6Pg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y9e0Kn_U2as

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Unglaublich...

Bin mit 12 irgendwann auf Anime/Manga aufmerksam geworden. Daher nicht allzuviel Fachwissen von den Amerikanischen Serien, mit Ausnahme von dem was im Fernsehen rauf und runter lief.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ynqD8Jvp-xI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die deutsche Synchro war so peinlich...


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2013)

muahahaha flint hammerhead. ich brech ab. herrlich 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SnRNVuOzbws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BESTE überhaupt. kann meine gesamte truppe heute noch aufwendig. wird an himmelfahrt gegrölt


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2013)

Hat nicht jeder Sailor Moon geschaut? Das war Pupertätszeit - vielleicht gabs ja was zu "Linsen"  ne Zeitlang kam das kurz vor Star Trek.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XAyzaAS-3P4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@Aun, der Teufelsdreier war voll die schäbige Technik. Nix anderes als gut verstecktes Handspiel!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Januar 2013)

Wie geil. Da hat Akira Toriyama sicher seine Finger im Spiel gehabt. ^^
edit: hm, hatte er nicht. 

ZAM hats gut, als das TV schlechter wurde hatte er das gute Zeug schon gesehen. 



Hab noch weiter Wedding Peach und son Zeug gucken müssen, weil kleine Schwester. -.-;


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2013)

naja catdog war nicht so meins. und ja die böse story aus der jugend mit sailor moon....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OpmhPG3vLDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




der klassiker. ich habs geliebt


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2013)

Das bessere Power Rangers (und auch ältere  )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gvfjNKk3-bI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2013)

Kommt bestimmt gleich jemand mit Doogie Howser :


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das bessere Power Rangers (und auch ältere  )



boar w00t. das spielzeug hab ich sogar noch. die wohl besten action figuren die es jemals gab! da war noch einiges aus metall!


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RdnaLIbuDSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich schau es mir heute noch gerne an


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2013)

nadia wurde ja in deutschland zensiert weil zu gewaltätig dafür hatten wir sailor moon in deutschland unzensiert die wurden in der usa zensiert weil ansätze von weiblichen formen ^^

kennt jemand noch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Vf2sDgeu7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder mein erster ernster zeichentrickfilm damals ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIUVyvpcIPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




oder damals mein allerster kinofilm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

als der nach deutschland kam





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YmaDNDwuylE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2013)

na ein glück hab ich the secret of blue water uncut  und ja war für damalige verhätnisse ziemlich brutal und dramatisch.

lol und heute schockt mich nicht mal elfenlied ^^


----------



## Ogil (18. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir könnten das hier noch weitertreiben .. Knight Rider,..., Airwolf...



Ein Colt fuer alle Faelle
A-Team
Ein Trio mit vier Faeusten
Hart aber herzlich
Remington Steele

Habe als Kind eindeutig zu viel (West-)Fernsehen geguckt!


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß, warum ich gestört bin, und ihr?   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jLzJ3tGLWxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_GMixe9vnqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2013)

ogil hat wohl die geilste seire ever vergessen: MAGNUM

der übelste pornstache ever


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich weiß, warum ich gestört bin, und ihr?




Weil das Rotze ist, maximal Kult, aber kein "Retro-Feeling".


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> und ja war für damalige verhätnisse ziemlich brutal und dramatisch.


Jetzt denke einmal an Fist of the North Star und überdenke nochmal die Aussage. XD

Zam, du hast mal wieder keine Ahnung!


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2013)

pfff fotns? md geist? anybody? ^^ 


zam hat schon recht. kult aber kein feeling


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Januar 2013)

Und die Synchronstimme von Magnum erst. Best.

Ren und Stimpy hab ich gehasst. Der Zeichenstil war einfach unmöglich. ^^´´


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> pfff fotns? md geist? anybody? ^^
> 
> 
> zam hat schon recht. kult aber kein feeling


Ich wage mal, dass ich das erste schon genannt habe: Fist of the North Star


Liefen eigentlich der Mortal Kombat Cartoon und der Street Fighter Cartoon auch bei uns?


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich wage mal, dass ich das erste schon genannt habe: Fist of the North Star
> Liefen eigentlich der Mortal Kombat Cartoon und der Street Fighter Cartoon auch bei uns?



Nein und Ja auf Vox Nachts.


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2013)

nope beide nicht- jedenfalls im kinderprogramm nicht






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VthsQVsXwEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




KULT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Vox Nachts.



haha. vox nacht programm  der einzige grund, wieso ich mir 300er vhs gekauft habe


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32erAwc74Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Auf Vox, nachts. Jaja. Was da so alles lief. ...


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

Egal was ihr sagt, für mich ist das hier Kult!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NL8WYd2MmEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=61d20SLasbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Drugs are Bad - Aufklärungsvideo mit den carton heros der 80er jahre


und kennst noch jemand 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wv43hKSzBws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YDDHHrt6l4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






So, 4,5h Schlaf bevor ich aufstehen muss. Ich bin mal so spießig und geh ins Bett. Mal schauen, was ich alles verpasst haben werde, wenn ich wieder reinschaue.


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2013)

So, genug "Roast of" geschaut - zeit fürs Bett


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2013)

soll die community mal ein "rost of Zam" zusammenstellen ? ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

Man sollte sich nicht an Schwächeren vergreifen.   

Zam, integrier mal die Uglies hier (alle mein ich). Diese Dinger da sind so ungewohnt irgendwie...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Januar 2013)

"Rost of ZAM"

yay

haha

Iznogud fand ich btw auch cool.


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2013)

ferris macht blau. boar wie komm ichn gerade dadrauf oO haha geiler film. oder parker lewis!


----------



## orkman (18. Januar 2013)

bschwipst spiel ich besser LOL xD


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> bschwipst spiel ich besser LOL xD



muahahaha oh man was für luschen.... 45:3 kd dod. und ein server bann. was für pussies.....
"geh ich eben wieder einparken üben "


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Januar 2013)

WAS GEHT WAS GEHT?


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2013)

Kennt noch wer Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2 (aus dem Jahre 2002)?

Davon ein Let's Play zu machen ist eine Qual ^^ Beim Wechseln zwischen Rennen und Menü ändert sich immer die Auflösung und man hat am Ende 30-40 Dateien statt einer einzigen wie bei anderen Spielen ^^


----------



## Reflox (18. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kennt noch wer Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2 (aus dem Jahre 2002)?



Mago, das Spiel ist aus 2002 und eine sehr bekannte Reihe. Ich glaube, die meisten hier kennen das


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oL9h-YQfMDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



war cool als das allerste draussen war


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2013)

mago, wir sind alle zu doof für ein 10 jahre altes spiel. bitte quäle dich durch die video bearbeitung


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sanitäter aber dalli !!!


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2013)

sannnnniiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

Kommt davon, wenn man zu lange für die Schnittchen braucht!


----------



## Reflox (18. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JpgM4QswpYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich kann nicht mehr xD


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Januar 2013)

haha was haste da denn ausgegraben


----------



## Reflox (18. Januar 2013)

Das hat mir n Kumpel zugeschickt. k.A. woher er das hat xD


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2013)

Wieso hat Lost Staffel 2 weniger Folgen als die erste Staffel, aber trotzdem eine höhere Laufzeit?


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wieso hat Lost Staffel 2 weniger Folgen als die erste Staffel, aber trotzdem eine höhere Laufzeit?



frag mal die hdr/ hp teile


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ye-n7x_u20k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (18. Januar 2013)

Das is genau wie die Zahlenkombination:



Spoiler



Random.


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

/rnd 

fuck schon wieder beim lfr verloren ^^


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2013)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Das is genau wie die Zahlenkombination:







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=98ESCg4rLmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und folgender film kommt endlich in deutscher sprache 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yruArw21EGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

god bless america. ich hab mich auf englisch schon sowas von beölt vor lachen. glaube da brauch ich die synchro nicht


----------



## zoizz (19. Januar 2013)

> und folgender film kommt endlich in deutscher sprache
> _God Bless America_



yay, Amiverarsche mit einem hauch schwarzem humor: i like.

thx für den link Wrynn


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2013)

Mago, was für fraps Einstellungen nutzt du eigentlich? ^^

Will flüssig in fullsize aufnehmen.


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> yay, Amiverarsche mit einem hauch schwarzem humor: i like.
> 
> thx für den link Wrynn



dann wird dir noch folgender film gefallen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJ1v6oFHefc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




bin mal off - baba


----------



## Magogan (19. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Mago, was für fraps Einstellungen nutzt du eigentlich? ^^
> 
> Will flüssig in fullsize aufnehmen.


30 FPS ausgewählt? Festplatte schnell genug? Lad dir mal CrystalDiskMark runter und poste das Ergebnis ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2013)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Ah jo. Liegt bestimmt daran das die Festplatten nur 7200 rpm haben. Was benutzt man da optimalerweise. SSD? 

Auf C (links) ist das Spiel installiert, auf Z (rechts) wird das Video gespeichert.
Die Framerate beim spielen auf fullsize ist grade noch erträglich, aber das Video hat trotzdem nur 3-5 Frames.

btw. cooler Trailer von Red State.


----------



## Magogan (19. Januar 2013)

CrystalDiskMark. Ich wollte sehen, wie schnell die Festplatte ist (MB/s) ... Also die, auf die du aufnimmst ...

Nein, man nutzt normale Festplatten. Ist Z eine andere Festplatte oder nur eine Partition auf der selben Festplatte? Ach steht ja im Bild drin ^^ Aber die Frage nach der Geschwindigkeit bleibt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2013)

Ah ups, bin ich auf der website falsch abgebogen mom. Z ist einer andere Festplatte, ja.


----------



## Magogan (19. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ah ups, bin ich auf der website falsch abgebogen mom.


Versuch doch mal den Netscape *Navi*gator ^^ Ja, voll lustig, ich weiß ^^

Da finde ich *Anykey Skywalker* besser xD

Wenn wir gerade bei schlechten Witzen sind:
"Papi", fragte Max, "wieso weint Lieschen denn?"
"Sie bekommt ihre Zähne", antwortete der Vater.
"Will sie denn keine?"


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2013)

Oder Luke Filewalker von Antivir damals. Oder heißt das immernoch so, nutze antivir nichmehr ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (19. Januar 2013)

Heißt immer noch so. ^^

Die Festplatte sollte schnell genug sein (auch wenn sie im Vergleich zu anderen Festplatten eher langsam ist). Poste mal deine Fraps-Einstellungen bei _Movies_ als Bild oder Text ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich bereits mehr als die einstellung oben probiert habe ^^ Kann nichmal genau sagen, was am bessten funktioniert hat. Hab am Anfang immer mit Vlc Player geguckt und dort sind die Videos (fullsize, nich halfsize) verbuggt gewesen. Vlc zeigte mir bei fullsize nur Standbild, bzw 2-3 Bilder mehr. Mit dem Media Player konnt ich dann erst sehen das er mit 3-5 Frames aufnimmt.

edit: ZAM kickt uns gleich ins Technik Forum, ich seh das schon kommen. ^^

Thema schlechte Witze:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (19. Januar 2013)

Stell mal 30 FPS ein. Und versuch mal, das aufgenommene Video mit Movie Maker z.B. als .mp4 oder .wmv abzuspritzen ... ähm iPhone ich hab abzuspeichern geschrieben!!! WTF!!! ... Und guck halt, ob das abgespeicherte Video auch laggt ^^ Vielleicht ist es ja nur ein Problem beim Abspielen der Videos, weil die Datenrate vom Rohmaterial so hoch ist ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2013)

Danke, guter Tipp werd ich morgen mal probieren. Bin erstmal schlafen oder sowas.

Einen hab ich noch. Gleicher Zeichner, ein paar Jahre vorher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (19. Januar 2013)

@ BloodyEyeX

Moin und

sag mal, welche Version von Fraps benutzt Du denn?
Ich würde, bevor Du da Einstellungen machst, die Version erst mal aktualisieren auf 3.59. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normalerweise bekommst Du doch immer eine mail, wenn es Updates gibt, oder?

greetz


----------



## Arosk (19. Januar 2013)

Seltsam, ich hab das Programm mal über meine HDD laufen lassen. Eigentlich die schnellste 7200er HDD, aber irgendwie stimmen die Werte nicht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich sollte es so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (19. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> @ BloodyEyeX
> 
> Moin und
> 
> ...


Oder er hat es gecrackt 

Arosk, vielleicht greifen auf die getestete Festplatte noch andere Programme zu, was sie natürlich langsamer macht ^^

In zirka 3 Stunden und 15 Minuten geht die Sonne auf und ich bin immer noch wach ...


----------



## Arosk (19. Januar 2013)

Nein, ich hab meine Platte verwechselt.

Ich hab glaub das Teil hier drin: http://geizhals.de/342987

Ist schon ein bisschen älter. Hab zwar keine Tests dazu gefunden, aber ich denke mal die Werte sind normal.


----------



## Reflox (19. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich bekomme bei jeder art von dubstep immer noch das übeslte brechen.....
> muse habens sich versaut, two steps from hell zum glück nicht....



Darkstep bitchez!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHc75_9tGP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (19. Januar 2013)

Diz Biatchez! 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y6wQjhlv7I4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

naja von denen gabs aber auch schon besseres. bzw originale sollte man nicht anfassen, wenn man sie nicht besser drauf hat. 

zam sag doch mal was


----------



## Edou (19. Januar 2013)

Ist trotzdem nen nettes Cover.  Aber DAS 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hu_AMEHJqew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ist ein höllisch awesomes Cover. =)


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

naja ein keyboard kann ne ganze menge retten 
wobei ich ja auf meldoic metal stehe. aber gibt bei mir leide ne grenze. gibt eben sachen, die sollte man nicht anfassen.


----------



## Reflox (19. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mag keine Franzosen.


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

jaja und den käse frisst er erst, wenn er nach der eigene toten oma riecht


----------



## Edou (19. Januar 2013)

Ach das Cover ist toll, mMn. Hab das früher rauf und runter gehört^^

Melodic Metal...mh geht. Zurzeit viel A7X (Wobei man die ja vorsichtig als Metal bezeichnen sollte), Helloween (<333333), Accept, Steelwing (<3), Sabaton teilweise noch. Joa dann viel Klassiker, Sabbath, Maiden, Motörhead (<3333) und noch viel mehr...New Wave Of (True) Heavy Metal bands (wie gesagt Steelwing, Skull Fist, Enforcer etc) Power, Speed, Thrash, Traditionell Heavy....Black und Death Metal wird gemieden ist nicht so meins, genau wie Metalcore, gefällt mir nicht so.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2013)

Wieder was gelernt.

edit: ach scheiß drauf. da. nehmt das.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cNAdtkSjSps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (19. Januar 2013)

Das Top-Comment ist irgendwo So much win^^


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

in welchem video format hast du denn die dinger erstellt?


----------



## zoizz (19. Januar 2013)

Wieder mal eine Runde WoT am zocken. schon 1x Bluescreen gehabt - mag das Spiel meine SSD nicht? Und jetzt grad Disconnect ... mit Warteschlange. Dabei will ich meinen T29 zocken grmbl
Nebenbei: *Stößchen*

und das hier: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4o3cYMXgaP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



enjoy


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> in welchem video format hast du denn die dinger erstellt?


mit avi komm ich auf 60GB. mit mp4 sinds nurnoch 1,7GB, was für 8min video mit musi schonmal ganz gut ist.


----------



## Magogan (19. Januar 2013)

Hab dir eine PN geschickt Bloody ^^

1,7 GB erreiche ich vielleicht bei 15 Minuten in 2048x1152 Pixel (die Auflösung ist nur deswegen gewählt, weil dann die Qualität auf YouTube besser ist als bei 1080p). Manchmal ist es aber auch da deutlich weniger oder etwas mehr ^^


----------



## zoizz (19. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wieder was gelernt.
> 
> edit: ach scheiß drauf. da. nehmt das.
> 
> ...



Hell... jesus! ...Was ... man mir fehlen die Worte. Ich mein ...
Früher gab es ja auch schon so seltsame mitmenschen in der Klasse, für die man sich fremdschämen musste, die wollten auch immer noch absolut .... nicht-zeigbare-Dinge machen. Damals hatten man diese Wesen noch unter Kontrolle - sei es durch zureden oder dank Anwendung der Opferrolle in der Klasse. 
Heutzutage schein niemand mehr sich um das Ansehen/Wohlbefinden seiner Mitmenschen zu kümmern. Wenn das arme Mädchen dieses Video in 3-5 Jahren sieht ... *Taschentuch-reich* "Das Internet vergisst nie!"


btw: dieser YT-Link war vorher da, nu isser weg?


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

mal nen shrink programm probiert? 
(dvdshrink zb) haste aber nicht von mir 


ansonsten kenn ich mich damit nicht aus. da musste mago (den forum vid spammer) persönlich anschreiben ^^


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

blub...


----------



## Firun (19. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> blub...


so richtig ?


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> so richtig ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




NEIN! mit dem doppel b!


----------



## H2OTest (19. Januar 2013)

Ich hab grad Reflox Bruder getrollt


----------



## Reflox (19. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wir haben grad Reflox Bruder getrollt



fix'd


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-h8oFotNy_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2013)

> btw: dieser YT-Link war vorher da, nu isser weg?



Yo, ich fand das (im ganzen) Video nicht so sehenswert. Wollte eigentlich das Video von der Stelle starten wo sie sagt "so richtig wie ein Affe" 1:18 , als Antwort auf das Darkstep Video weiter oben, aber irgendwie wollte der ytlink nicht funktionieren.



> da musste mago (den forum vid spammer) persönlich anschreiben ^^



Hab ich gemacht, aus 36gb rohmaterial sind 820mb geworden. Ohne sichtbaren Verlust. Sollte auch noch kleiner gehen, ich lote grad aus wann die quali leidet.
edit:


test

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJedw8nL6gY#t=1m18s


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Januar 2013)

Zam, darf man Spoilern, woran du grad bastelst oder ist das eh schon bekannt?


----------



## ZAM (19. Januar 2013)

Mh weder YT noch media mögen die Zeitangaben .. wäre übrigens #t=XmYs
Mit Raute


@Schrotti: Ich weiß noch net ob das bleibt, daher eher nein. ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2013)

Hatte erst mal vermutet man könnte den link von yt einfach so verwenden und hab dann ein wenig rum experimentiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (19. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh weder YT noch media mögen die Zeitangaben .. wäre übrigens #t=XmYs
> Mit Raute
> 
> @Schrotti: Ich weiß noch net ob das bleibt, daher eher nein. ^^



das liegt daran das youtube komplett anderes layout hat und vor kurzen erst wieder seinen website code geändert hat wegen den anti gema tools ^^

viele video gehen nur noch via 
	
	



```
[yt][/yt]
```

mal was testen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFNqKrj96mA#t=1m43s

also mit 
	
	



```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFNqKrj96mA#t=1m43s
```

lädt er das video bis zu genau der minuten sekunden angabe aber starten tut er das video von beginn


die untertitel die youtube zu dem video automatisch erstellt sind ja mal zu genial ^^

mhaire sagt: Okay danke und youtube versteht: Peking Ente

mhaire sagt: und in der neuen version noch nicht so taff ist wie altbekannte sexbombe und youtube versteht :
auch wenn diese in der neuen Version noch nicht sagt Kraft SPD altbekannte knallhartes Sexbombe früheren spielen


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

gn8 ihr yt bitches!   

bis morgen


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (19. Januar 2013)

Also ich binde meine Videos immernoch mit 
	
	



```
[media] [/media]
```
 ein und das funktioniert wunderbar


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2013)

ja aber manche videos funktionieren nicht mehr 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb5gxT45CNY

mal schauen wer alles noch die geräte kennt ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Januar 2013)

es geht um die Zeitmarke für Videos.




Wenn ich sowas sehe denke ich mir nur, dass die Menschheit neue Cartoons braucht, die dieses "Saturday Morning"-Feeling haben...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GVQmYF35w74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> es geht um die Zeitmarke für Videos.



Mein ich ja.


----------



## Reflox (20. Januar 2013)

Abend.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-64CaD8GXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Na, welchen Film schau ich grad ?


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2013)

departed


----------



## H2OTest (20. Januar 2013)

http://www.ran.de/de/us-sport/video/livestream-live-nfl-championship-games-afc-nfc-atlanta-falcons-san-francisco-49ers-new-england-patriots-baltimore-ravens-super-bowl-ran.html


----------



## Reflox (20. Januar 2013)

Ich hab buffed mal auf Candie Pop gestellt...



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_qEx6T-6ckc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hier schau dir das an das heilt dich ^^


----------



## Firun (21. Januar 2013)

Ab ins Bett!  

Also ich geh jetzt zumindest ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Januar 2013)

Ich will aber noch nich : O


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Januar 2013)

Könntet ihr mal bitte anfangen, hier etwas zu posten?


----------



## Wynn (21. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/38/38316/1.html

interessanter artikel


----------



## Reflox (21. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Könntet ihr mal bitte anfangen, hier etwas zu posten?



NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN!


----------



## Wynn (21. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zitat Django Unchained kein rassismus sondern Filmzitat

"Was macht der Nigger auf dem Pferd ?"


----------



## orkman (21. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw , bei dem scheiss bild musste ich doch irgendwie lachen ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. Januar 2013)

nein filmzitat in bild ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Januar 2013)

zu: http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/38/38316/1.html



> Wie immer fragwürdig die Methode und die Interpretation sind, so fanden die Wissenschaftler eine extreme Trennung der Geschlechter. Während die Besitzer von 71 der männlichen Avatare deren Haut zu 75-100 Prozent verhüllt hatten, waren es bei den weiblichen Avataren nur 5 Prozent. 47 Prozent hatten nur 25-49 Prozent ihrer nackten Haut verhüllt, bei den Männern waren nur 9 Prozent so freizügig. Der Unterschied war auch noch dann deutlich, wenn auch nicht mehr so stark, wenn die 25 Prozent ausgeschlossen wurden, die überdurchschnittlich viel oder wenig Kleidung trugen. Der Anteil nackter Haut stehe in keinem Verhältnis zur sexuellen Attraktivität von Körperproportionen. Die Wissenschaftler schließen deswegen aus, dass hinter dem Zeigen von viel nackter Haut eine "Hypersexualisierung" stehe.



Dem Autor des Textes sowie den "Wissenschaftlern" würde ich einen Berufswechsel nahelegen.


----------



## Reflox (21. Januar 2013)

Also ich find das voll gut recherchiert und so. Vorallem, sollte man diesen Ego-Shooter World of Warcreft abschalten!


----------



## orkman (21. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> diesen Ego-Shooter


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2puxsfluPg

sry aber anders kann ich euch das video nicht zeigen ...mminzhalt einfuegen mit link zum youtube video funzt net
edit: fixd


----------



## Fakebook (21. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also ich find das voll gut recherchiert und so.



ich nicht. Mir fehlt da die Differenzierung zwischen vollbusigen/flachbrüstigen Frauen und Männern ü30, die noch zu Hause wohnen und jenen, die bevorzugt Eistee trinken. Dann wär´s gut.


----------



## Wynn (21. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also ich find das voll gut recherchiert und so. Vorallem, sollte man diesen Ego-Shooter World of Warcreft abschalten!



Aber Warcraft rettet uns vor der islamistischen gefahr !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDO29gCT2LE


----------



## orkman (21. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Aber Warcraft rettet uns vor der islamistischen gefahr !



haha der top comment zum video: "ja ist doch so.. ich hab letztens erst die islamisierung in azeroth gestoppt, haben&#65279; mohammed gelegt auf hc. endlich t40 gesichtsbehaarung gedroppt "


----------



## Reflox (21. Januar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> ich nicht. Mir fehlt da die Differenzierung zwischen vollbusigen/flachbrüstigen Frauen und Männern ü30, die noch zu Hause wohnen und jenen, die bevorzugt Eistee trinken. Dann wär´s gut.



Eistee mag jeder, darüber lohnt es sich nicht zu diskutieren. Wobei das mit den vollbusigen Männern ü30 interessant sein könnte.


----------



## Reflox (21. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Aber Warcraft rettet uns vor der islamistischen gefahr !





Wobei man aber wieder beachten muss, dass dies auch Aggressionen bei anderen Leuten auslöst. Das hat die diplomierte Wissenschaftlerin Regine Pfeiffer schon öfters bewiesen.

Edit: Doppelpfosten wie ein Chef.

Edit2: Dem Namen und dem Akzent nach zu urteilen, handelt es sich bei diesem Schläpfer um einen appenzellischen Parasiten.


----------



## orkman (21. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Eistee mag jeder, darüber lohnt es sich nicht zu diskutieren. Wobei das mit den vollbusigen Männern ü30 interessant sein könnte.



kommt drauf an ... kommt die studie aus amerika , dort sind alle männer ü30 vollbusig ... diabetes typ 2 kriegt man doch auch zum 18ten geschenkt


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qh2sWSVRrmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (21. Januar 2013)

und reflox hat auch noch nicht den edit button gefunden


----------



## Reflox (21. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> kommt drauf an ... kommt die studie aus amerika , dort sind alle männer ü30 vollbusig ... diabetes typ 2 kriegt man doch auch zum 18ten geschenkt



Das stimmt wiederrum nicht. Die Amerikaner sind die Krönung der Evolution. ich glaube dieses Bild beweist es mehr als genug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aun schrieb:


> und reflox hat auch noch nicht den edit button gefunden







Reflox schrieb:


> Edit: Doppelpfosten wie ein Chef.
> 
> Edit2: Dem Namen und dem Akzent nach zu urteilen, handelt es sich bei diesem Schläpfer um einen appenzellischen Parasiten.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Januar 2013)

rofl


----------



## Aun (21. Januar 2013)

jaja reflox der parasit


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZV8xKq5xgcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (21. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> jaja reflox der parasit






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Januar 2013)

Die Schweiz kann eine Karte ausfüllen? :O


----------



## Reflox (21. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Die Schweiz kann eine Karte ausfüllen? :O



Nur die Elite. Da gehöre ich natürlich dazu. Der gemeine Pöbel (besonders im Westen) ist nicht sehr bewandert. Manche Leute sagen, dass die Leute dort noch in Höhlen leben und Mammuts jagen.

buffed hat schon wieder meinen Skypenamen zu 1 geändert.


----------



## orkman (21. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das stimmt wiederrum nicht. Die Amerikaner sind die Krönung der Evolution. ich glaube dieses Bild beweist es mehr als genug.



ich hoffe das war sarkasmus ... ich hoffe es zumindest 
beweis: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (21. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> beweis:



Das Bild irritiert mich. Ist das der Busen, der da bis in den Schritt hängt?


----------



## Reflox (21. Januar 2013)

Siehst du nicht das Bündel an übermenschlicher DNA einer Herrenrasse in ihr? orkman, du erstaunst mich immer wieder.

@Fakebook

Dein Avatar hypnotisiert mich! Ich muss immer auf ihn draufstarren, weil ich auf den Hai warte.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Januar 2013)

Ihr postet zu wenig, deswegen gibt es jetzt was intellektuelles. Selber schuld!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sAGEOKAG0zw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (21. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> @Fakebook
> 
> Dein Avatar hypnotisiert mich! Ich muss immer auf ihn draufstarren, weil ich auf den Hai warte.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GWIqTJiu0nI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MOUjJbhdOZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (21. Januar 2013)

serious attention whoring ist hier nicht gestattet!


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ROk_XmYV_WI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (21. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Januar 2013)

Meine Erinnerungen an Pokemon:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=clZHQzBz0_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqYKUHUzva8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U3YVFa_rLmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (21. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> [kleiner Hai]



Ich hab es nicht angeschaut, da ich es glaube, zu kennen zu kennen glaube (Frau mit komplett verstrahlter Performance?). Aber wenn, ist es ein echtes HAIlight!

Edit. Verfolge grad eine verstrahlte Diskussion auf FB. Langsam färbt der 'etwas unbeholfene' Satzbau der Hauptakteure auf mich ab.

Edit 2: es ist das Video. Grandios. Und höchsten Respekt, sich unbefangen so zum Löffel zu machen.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Januar 2013)

Ging hier eigentlich schon die Runde, dass EA Betatester vom neuen Sim City im Vorraus bedroht?


----------



## Aun (21. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFZrzg62Zj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




also meine c/d in dod wird langsam unheimlich. die können alle nicht mehr spielen


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Januar 2013)

c/d? nicht k/d?


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

klappe.
das ist meine cuddle rate


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Meine Erinnerungen an Pokemon:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen noch zu Ehren von Zam:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (22. Januar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Das Bild irritiert mich. Ist das der Busen, der da bis in den Schritt hängt?



nein das ist nicht der busen sondern dass kann ein leistenbruch sein , hernie inguinal ...was man so alles iom medizinstudium lernt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibt noch tollere bilder aber da sieht man immer das geschlechtsteil ... und ob das hier erlaubt ist , auch wenns nur zu medizinischen zwecken waere ...kA


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so viel zu pokemon


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Januar 2013)

Kein Brazzers Logo?


----------



## Firun (22. Januar 2013)

aha!


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> so viel zu pokemon






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (22. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> leistenbruch



Ah, danke! Das schließt grad ne Wissenlücke aus ner anderen Diskussion. Da fiel der Begriff Hernie. Ich war zu faul, zu googlen. Aber so nebenher ne Lücke füllen, sorgt für den gewünschten AHA-Effekt (und nun weiß ich, dass Schweine auch Leistenbrüche erleiden können)


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xoLE8_2-I3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


shit jemand hat meine annonce fotografiert


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2013)

Es roch nach Gardenien. Junge Frauen liefen hin und her,schweigend, jede mit der Dekoration ihrerselbst beschäftig, rein und raus aus den Umkleidkabinen, zurück zu den Regalen, tastend, fühlend, die Spitze streichelnd, den Satin, die gekämmte Baumwolle, um dann zur nächsten erotischen Darbietung überzugehen. Ers stellte sich vor, so müsste es im Kontrollraum einer Vagin zugehen.


Kein Porno - Roman von Christopher Morre ^^


----------



## orkman (22. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Kein Porno - Roman von Christopher Morre ^^


ich hab spontan an 50 grauschatten gedacht ... aber da kommen doch wohl mehr peitschen und ketten drinne vor


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2013)

also 50 shades of grey hat weniger drinne als der übliche fantasy roman ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Januar 2013)

Darum feiern die Medien das also so ab.

Weil denen kein Priester von hinten in den Rücken springt und schreit:
"Seit ihr des Teufels, auf Seite x steht y geschrieben, dass ist Blasphemie."





anderer Topic:

Tri-Specs, ja super.

Nicht.


----------



## orkman (22. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> also 50 shades of grey hat weniger drinne als der übliche fantasy roman ^^



das stimmt aber so nicht ... eine freundin hat mir einmal aus spass den kontrakt zwischen den beiden hauptfiguren vorgelesen und da stehen aber teils auch witzige dinge bei ... zum rest kann ich nichts sagen ... zum beispiel ... keiner von beiden darf brandwunden bekommen oder so ... oder verletzungen die jeder sofort sieht etc... ist schon ne weile her aber bei dem kontrakt musste ich eher an nen UFC kampf denken als an geschlechtsverkehr 

ich war eher erstaunt dass das maedel sowas liest , oeffentlich ... und sagt mir dann noch dass es net das erste buch in der richtung ist das sie liest ... 

schade dass es keine einladung von ihr war fuer ...naja ... sowas ... waere ja auch zu schoen 



BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> anderer Topic:
> 
> Tri-Specs, ja super.
> 
> Nicht.



fuer klassen die sowieso die 3 rollen spielen koennen .. sprich heal , dd und tank wuerd ich sowas gut finden , aber dann sollen die es exklusiv bekommen ... wozu braucht ein dd 3 dmg skillungen ... und die 3 rollen spielen zu koennen wuerde dem ein oder anderen vllt auch einen anreiz mehr geben so eine klasse zu spielen ... moench , dudu , pala ,...
aber blizz muesste dann mal was dran machen , dass die ruestung nen extra sack bekommt oder so ...
ich hab 2 skillungen und das ganze nimmt immer 1-2 taschen weg ... da ich a) net die letzten taschen immer hab weil sie scheisse teuer sind und b)man immer sein equip dabei haben muss ... c ) in der level phase ist es dann noch am nervigsten wenn man die ganz kleinen taschen hat ...
da muesste man die ruestung in ein extra fenster legen koennen , damits net inner tasche rumgammelt ... und auch gedropptes sofort mit den verschiedenen ruestungssets vergleichen koennen waere prima ... immer schnell anderes equip anziehen , per knopfdruck geht zwar schnell aber dann ist man als healer wieder oom wenn man zurueck switcht , und die tanks sind meist zu dumm um abzuwarten dass man wieder voll mana hat


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Januar 2013)

Cool, ich setz mich morgen in die Bahn und les Kamasutra. Soll ja auch ein gutes Buch sein. =)

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind. Welchen World of Warcraft Stream würdet ihr euch ansehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ orkman




Ich finde es auf der einen Seite schade das sich Spieler nicht mehr so viele Gedanken darüber machen müssen welche Skillungen sich lohnen, weil das für mich immer ein großer Teil des Spielspaßes war.

Andererseits wenn alle jetzt Ausrüstung für neue Skillungen benötigen könnte das für viele ein Anlass sein, wieder mehr zu spielen.


----------



## Fakebook (22. Januar 2013)

Gehört zwar in den 'Aufreger', aber da ich mir die Nacht damit um die Ohren geschlagen habe, kommt´s hierher: meine Smartcard (das Ding am TV-Apparillo) hat sich einmal mehr zugunsten des öffentlich-rechtlichen Bildungsauftrages selbst zensiert: NICHTS geht mehr, überall nen 'TV-Bluescreen' - nur Arte. Danke auch, ich geh ins Bett!

Nacht.


----------



## orkman (22. Januar 2013)

lembrando ... der sieht so vertrauenswuerdig aus ... ein bissl zugekifft ... die meisten wuerden wohl katixxia schauen oder so ... keine ahnung wieso ... das zeigt mal wieder dass die meisten typen doch mehr auf das aeusserliche schauen ... naja ... 

jetzt im ernst ... ich wuerd mir wohl imahacker oder razghul ansehen aber ich schaue gerade nyjacky bei LOL zu auf own3d


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Januar 2013)

Um Gottes Willen deine Smartcard ist ein Geschenk des Himmels. Man überlege sich nur wie schnell die Dummheit in Deutschland ausgerottet währe, wenn jeder eine solche Karte hätte.

Nur noch Arte, kein RTL SAT1 Mist mehr. Traumhaft.

Okay is natürlich Schade um die Sportübertragungen. *hust*


@ork. hehe gute Wahl. Hab vorhin noch Froggen gesehen, war aber nich so cool. Phreak gestern war geil.


----------



## orkman (22. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Nur noch Arte



ich wuerd mich erschiessen ... der sender ist doch jetzt wirklich arm 
ich schau quasi nur ntv , n24 und phoenix ... kommen zwar oft wiederholungen , aber dann wechselt man halt eben zu einem der andern beiden
arte wuerd ich net mal kucken selbst wenn ich dafuer bezahlt werden wuerde



BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> @ork. hehe gute Wahl.



thx , der typ rockt so krass ... sofern ich das gesehen hab war er einer der ersten der kha zix wieder mehr gespielt hat ... das is ja nun ein pflicht ban im draft und im ranked 
und wenn curse jetzt bei der IEM katowice rausgeflogen ist , dann zum groesstenteil auch deshalb weil nyjacky net dabei war


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

lol? arte und arm? ich glaubs nicht. der sender bringt so viele geile sachen


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2013)

orkman da lieste die falschen fantasy romane ^^

hier hat jemand mal die qoutes in ein video gepackt ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9CnriYoDMRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



aber die anita blake romane von hamilton sind eh ab fsk 18 weil da auch die thematik düster ist und die opfer/bösen fies sterben ^^


----------



## orkman (22. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> lol? arte und arm? ich glaubs nicht. der sender bringt so viele geile sachen



gut ich hab mir jetzt mal die sendungen fuer diesen dienstag ( also heute angesehen ) und von morgens bis abends laufen 5-6 dokus die interessant scheinen aber dennoch nicht sehr interessant in meinen augen ... ich seh lieber was aus der technik , natur , wissenschafft etc als jetzt auf arte das buendnis zwischen franz und deutschland ...
wie gesagt , es gibt oft wiederhohlungen auf n24 und co und dann zappt man sich so durchs programm ... dennoch habe ich arte nie als interessanten sender gesehen ... sondern eher als son sender der die kunstlehrerin der schule schaut oder die leute aussem oxfam laden etc...
der klassische arte zuschauer sieht fuer mich etwa so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wrynn schrieb:


> orkman da lieste die falschen fantasy romane ^^
> 
> hier hat jemand mal die qoutes in ein video gepackt ^^


die bilder aus dem video werd ich wohl leider nicht mehr so schnell aussem kopf kriegen ... zuviele gephotoshoppte maenner ... ausserdem ... die quotes waren nicht so extra ... in jedem kleinen filmchen im netz das das thema betrifft kommen auch die haelfte der sprueche vor ... 
extraspruch bleibt aber : "ey wieso liegt hier eigentlich stroh " xD

fantasy romane ? keine ahnung was da mein letztes war ... ich glaube mal das war das erste wow buch 
ansonsten vllt herr der ringe , game of thrones etc... obwohl ... ja in game of thrones gehts auch manchmal zur sache ...


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2013)

oder black dagger von jr ward oder die cat & bones reihe von jeanie frost ^^

gibt soviele urban fantasy romane die gut gemacht sind und wo das haupthema nicht sex ist aber sie mehr sex haben als in fifty shades of grey


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Januar 2013)

Hehe genau das hab ich früher auch gedacht. Nene da sind schon sehr viele gute Sachen dabei.

Das Tolle is halt das Deutschland und Frankreich gemeinsam produzieren und sich keiner die Blöße geben will einen Fehler zu machen.

Grade bei investigativen Dokus kann man sich daher sehr gut drauf verlassen das die ihre Quellen gut recherchieren.

Formate wie "Mit offenen Karten" würde ich mir auf jedem Sender wünschen.

ntv und n24 meide ich eher, sind für mich Amerikanische Propaganda. Wobei ich natürlich trotzdem ab und zu dort ne Technikdoku sehe.

Wenn n Apache Kampfhubschrauber durch Bild fliegt, wer kann da schon wegzappen. = )




Bei Curse lief leider garnichts rund in Katowice. Hätten gegen MYM nicht verlieren dürfen, schätz ich mal. Ich war ohnehin für M5, äh Gambit ^^

Das einzige Team was den Kori´s den Platz um den Weltmeistertitel streitig machen kann. NA Teams mal außen vor gelassen.


----------



## orkman (22. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wo das haupthema nicht sex ist aber sie mehr sex haben als in fifty shades of grey



geht ja nicht drum wie oft sie sex haben ... sondern wielange und wie hart ... wenn die 20 mal in nem buch schreiben sie hatten sex oder einmal ueber 20 seiten beschreiben wie er sie zuerst fesselt und sie dann von unten bis oben durchpimpert etc etc ... ist was anderes ... ausserdem wird das ganze dann auch noch schoen beschrieben fuer die frau ... mann nimmt sich da ja sowieso lieber schnell nen film 
naja ich und ein paar freunde haben uns sowieso dieses jahr 50 graustufen geholt in koeln zur gamescom und haben die leute ein bissl getrollt  ... haben bekannte entwickler und pro-gramer das buch signieren lassen ohne dass sie wussten was sie signieren ... 
jetzt hab ich nen porno roman signiert von esport helden und entwicklern <3 
uns ging es nur um den jux  ob mal einer von denen checken wuerde was sie da unterschreiben ... und niemand hats gecheckt 



BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Bei Curse lief leider garnichts rund in Katowice. Hätten gegen MYM nicht verlieren dürfen, schätz ich mal. Ich war ohnehin für M5, äh Gambit ^^
> Das einzige Team was den Kori´s den Platz um den Weltmeistertitel streitig machen kann. NA Teams mal außen vor gelassen.



ach hoer mir bloss damit auf ... ich hab so ne wette verloren ... ich hab gegen m5 gewettet weil ich die typen auf keinen fall riechen kann und dachte die kori's wuerden die richtig durchrapen ... da m5 auch noch nur knapp ueberhaupt weitergekommen ist ... und dann sowas ...
morgen sind auch matches , trau mich aber nicht zu wetten da ich die mannschafften kaum kenne .. nur asiatische klubs ... ausserdem muss man bei diesen matches wetten obs win , lose oder unentschieden wird ...
ist vorrunde und sie spielen nur um punkte um weiter zu kommen ... star wars league oder so


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Januar 2013)

MVP White - 	LGD 

LGD haben gegen TPA und PE verloren. TPA ist das ohnehin nahezu unbesiegbar. PE hab ich spielen sehen, die sind auch äußerst solide. LGD könnte Potenzial haben. MVP gegen Royal 1:1, ich kann aber Royal nicht einschätzen. Würde 2:0 oder 1:1 für MVP tippen.

 iG      - 	AG

iG hat 1:1 gegen WE gespielt. Beide Teams sind sehr stark, ich glaube aber mit momentaner Leistungsschwäche. AG haben bislang noch keine große Historie vorzuweisen. 2:0 Ig.

 TPS      - 	iG

Für TPS spielt MiSTakE ehemals TPA, zudem hat TPS bereits SKT1 besiegt die Gewinner aus IEM Köln. Ich denke die haben das Momentum iG 2:0 zu schlagen.

 PE      - 	TPA

Ich mag PE sehr aber TPA werden sie nicht schlagen. 2:0 für TPA.

edit: Ich hasse es jeden Post nachbearbeiten zu müssen, weil er nach dem posten jedes Mal anders aussieht. ... 2mal -.-


----------



## Magogan (22. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> lol? arte und arm? ich glaubs nicht. der sender bringt so viele geile sachen


Letztens kam eine Doku über mögliche Weltuntergangsszenarien, unter anderem eine Invasion von Aliens und was die da noch alles genannt haben ...


----------



## orkman (22. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> MVP White - 	LGD
> Würde 2:0 oder 1:1 für MVP tippen.
> 
> iG - 	AG
> ...



nur auf diese beiden matches kann ich wetten , da die morgen sind ...

zu mvp und lgd stimm ich dir zu .. nur eben muss man wissen on unentschieden oder sieg mvp 

AG hat gegen SKT1 gewonnen 2:0 ... beide teams sind sehr stark aber AG kenn ich gar nicht , nie von gehoert ... aber cdie team achievements sind dennoch net schlecht : http://leaguepedia.com/wiki/All_Gamers
ok iG hat bessere dennoch ...
beide wetten scheinen mir riskant ... obwohl ich ja nicht viel wetten muss aber wieso unsicher wetten und verlieren wenn ich fast nix von denen kenne 

btw , ich ess noch was (beim lernen vergessen zu abend zu essen ... jaja noch das hier lernen und dann essen und dann macht man dennoch weiter und vergisst den hunger )und dann pennen ...gute nacht


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Januar 2013)

Ui Tatsache ich hab das AG gegen SKT1 Spiel übersehen. Wirklich schwer zu sagen, wobei iG schon ne Hausmarke is.

Irgendwas läuft da bei SKT1 falsch, die haben gegen Fnatic und MYM in Köln gewonnen und seitdem irgendwie nichts mehr.

Schätze das schmälert die Wahrscheinlichkeit das AG gewinnt.

Vom Buchgefühl würd ich iG sagen, aber ich hab echt keine Ahnung was da auf sie zukommt.




Mago was hab ich dir getan das du mir so in der Rücken fallen musst? =D


----------



## Magogan (22. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Mago was hab ich dir getan das du mir so in der Rücken fallen musst? =D


Nichts, ich wollte nur sagen, dass auch die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender nicht immer gut sind. Leider muss ich trotzdem dafür zahlen, dass Andrea Berg ihre Hits in einer Samstagabendshow in der ARD singen darf oder dass schlecht recherchierte Dokumentationen ausgestrahlt werden ...

Amazon ist echt lustig. Bei der Kinofassung von Herr der Ringe: Die zwei Türme (Bluray) stehen auch Rezensionen von der Extended Version auf Videokassette!!! Was soll sowas?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Januar 2013)

Ja, ich schätze man muss halt wie überall, die guten von den schlechten Produktionen unterscheiden. Aber ich kann jedem versichern, dass auf Arte auf jeden Fall auch viele gute Dokumentationen laufen.

Die Verschwendung von Gez Gebühren an schlechte bisweilen sogar kriminell tendenziös anmutende Produktionen ist mir durchaus ein Begriff. Bin nicht umsonst Couchuser. ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (22. Januar 2013)

Achja... Humor ist auch ganz schwer hier im Forum. Ich mein ich kann auch nicht in der Firmenkantine zum Koch sagen, dass man bei dem Fraß hier gleich ne Tiefkuehlpizza lutschen kann. Das geht natuerlich nicht.. ja, aber bei sowas. Meine Guete. Ich sag ja immer, virtuelles Geld zu haben oder nicht, ist ein ganz grosser Unterschied. 




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> oh verdammt Zeit überschritten





dass ich das noch erleben darf. jetzt kann ich in frieden sterben


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kannst ja hier runter springen.


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

nur mit dir zusammen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2013)

You are not special. You are not a beautiful or unique snowflake. You're the same decaying organic matter as everything else.


----------



## Firun (22. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nur mit dir zusammen



Ihr könntet auch einfach.. ach nein das wäre zu einfach..


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

firun kann gerne mitmachen


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nur mit dir zusammen



Hm okay.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin bereit.


----------



## Legendary (22. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> firun kann gerne mitmachen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (22. Januar 2013)

wtf ..


----------



## H2OTest (22. Januar 2013)

shikas post war ja mal episch <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (22. Januar 2013)

zur fisting time ... ok aber nur wenn wir dieses spiel dazu holen :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (22. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> zur fisting time ... ok aber nur wenn wir dieses spiel dazu holen :
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ROFL 

trinkt niemals gelbes Monster....!!! BÄÄÄH


----------



## orkman (22. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> trinkt niemals gelbes Monster....!!! BÄÄÄH



das gruene find ich auch bäh ... nur orange und rehab schmecken saulecker:laugh:


----------



## Fritzche (22. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> das gruene find ich auch bäh ... nur orange und rehab schmecken saulecker:laugh:



Brenn Ketzer !!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2013)

wie finden signatur ?


----------



## Magogan (22. Januar 2013)

Was zur Hölle?


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle?



<3


----------



## Magogan (22. Januar 2013)

Sehr witzig, echt ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2013)

wtf reflox was machst du


----------



## Fritzche (22. Januar 2013)

HAHAHAHA XD

Sorry...aber das Bild...x'D 


Herrrlich ^^


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Sehr witzig, echt ...



Das ist doch nicht böse gemeint :<

Bezieht sich auf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (22. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Sehr witzig, echt ...



Find ich auch!


Du Schätzchen Flöxchen...ich glaube wir sind Schuld, dass Mago irgendwann Suizid begeht.


----------



## Fritzche (22. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Find ich auch!
> 
> 
> Du Schätzchen Flöxchen...ich glaube wir sind Schuld, dass Mago irgendwann Suizid begeht.



Er ist Gamer  Er müsste diesen Gemeinen Derben Grenzwertigen Humor doch kennen xD


Gamer sind manchmal echt böse


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du Schätzchen Flöxchen...ich glaube wir sind Schuld, dass Mago irgendwann Suizid begeht.



Egal was er versucht, ich krieg ihn wieder zusammengeflickt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (22. Januar 2013)

Sie sehen mich rollen, sie hegen Groll!


----------



## Fritzche (22. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Sie sehen mich rollen, sie hegen Groll!



World of Tanks ???


----------



## Legendary (22. Januar 2013)

Nein dieses epische neue Meme (?) mit diesen Mittelalterfiguren und so geilen Texten.


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2013)

http://bayeux.datensalat.net/


----------



## Legendary (22. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

da diese art meme ja auch so "neu" ist..... ihr hipster ihr


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2013)

Es ist nicht neu, aber ich steh auf das Teil.


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

_*HIPSTER*_


----------



## Fritzche (22. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Rofl xD



Meins ist nen Anhang...hab die Seite übrigens in meien Favos gepackt ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zeichnest du die selber? :O


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Zeichnest du die selber? :O



witz lass nach. flöxchen kann nicht mal nen löffel von ner gabel unterscheiden. geschweige denn halten


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Zeichnest du die selber? :O



Nö, das Teil nennt sich Heinrich. Mehr sag ich nicht.


----------



## orkman (22. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nö, das Teil nennt sich Heinrich. Mehr sag ich nicht.



jetzt sag mir noch dass das der anime ist wo die kaninchen gegen die katzen kaempfen als wenn es der 2te weltkrieg is 

ausserdem geiles bild mit der kresse ... ich schmeiss mich weg


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

lass das bild nur nicht fakebook sehen, die zieht dir die löffel lang


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> jetzt sag mir noch dass das der anime ist wo die kaninchen gegen die katzen kaempfen als wenn es der 2te weltkrieg is



Nö, das isses nicht


----------



## Fritzche (22. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> lass das bild nur nicht fakebook sehen, die zieht dir die löffel lang



What you mean ??? xD


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

das kresse bild. auf den spruch hat fakebook patent


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2013)

Da Heinrich herkommt, ist der Spruch auch ziemlich geläufig.


----------



## Fritzche (22. Januar 2013)

Naja bin raus für heut 

Werd mir noch paar Sachen überlegen die man mit der Site machen kann xD Da fehlt mir irwei noch nen Drache


----------



## orkman (23. Januar 2013)

mein versuch ist soooooo schlecht   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (23. Januar 2013)

So Leute,  gute Nacht stellt nichts an und der letzte macht das Licht bitte aus :-)


----------



## orkman (23. Januar 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> So Leute, gute Nacht



n8 , ich bin auch nu weg



Firun schrieb:


> stellt nichts an



wir/die doch net 



Firun schrieb:


> der letzte macht das Licht bitte aus :-)



das rettet die welt auch net mehr ... und so teuer is der strom auch wieder net ... also ... NO!


----------



## Wynn (23. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> mein versuch ist soooooo schlecht
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (23. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFNqKrj96mA#t=1m43s
> also mit
> 
> 
> ...



Test:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lFNqKrj96mA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (23. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> also mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Test:

Hattes es eben mal mit 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lFNqKrj96mA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 getestet, ging/geht auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Wynn (23. Januar 2013)

jo da lädt er bis zur minute aber startet nicht da 

mag der board und yotube code nicht ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Januar 2013)

47 75 74 65 20 4e 61 63 68 74 20 69 68 72 20 49 64 69 6f 74 65 6e 21 0d 0a 48 41 48 41 48 41 48 41 21 0d 0a 0d 0a 2a 49 6e 20 73 65 69 6e 65 6d 20 52 61 75 6d 73 63 68 69 66 66 20 76 65 72 73 63 68 77 69 6e 64 65 74 2a


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Januar 2013)

Okay youtube is doof. Irgendwelche Alternativen?


----------



## Wynn (23. Januar 2013)

@sean

```
ZGEgaGF0IGplbWFuZCB3YXMgd2llZGVyIHp1bSBzcGllbGVuIGdlZnVuZGVuIDspDQp1bmQgaWNoIHdpbGwgZXJzdG1hbCBkZWluZW4gaXEgdGVzdCBzZWhlbiBiZXZvciBkdSB1bnMgaWRpb3RlbiBuZW5uc3QgYXVzc2VyZGVtIHdlcmQgbWFsIHdpZWRlciBha3RpdmVyIGR1IGzDpHNzdCBuYWNoDQo=
```

http://www.dailymotion.com/

falls du was hochladen willst da gibts auch keine gema ^^

da ist zum bsp universalmusic mit ihren videos hingezogen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Januar 2013)

http://www.dailymotion.com/

Bin ich drauf. Guckt mich ne Frau komisch an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ich wieder weg.


----------



## Wynn (23. Januar 2013)

wonanders haste halt ärger mit gema und den rechten ^^

rechte an bild und ton nicht die anderen rechten ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Januar 2013)

Ich finde man sollte die Rechten nicht mit der Gema in einen Topf werfen. Das haben sie nicht verdient.

Äh was? Rechte ja schon klar. Realistisch gesehen müssen alle Dienste wie Youtube in Deutschland gesperrt werden um sicher zu gehen das keine Rechte verletzt werden. Die Gema ist nur eine schlechte Ausrede, damit Politiker sagen können das Recht der Künstler läge ihnen am Herzen.


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend


----------



## Fritzche (23. Januar 2013)

Kann nich heut schon Donnerstag sein ? ^^


----------



## orkman (23. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Gutern Abend



mist ich wollte den thread aufmachen


----------



## Fritzche (23. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> mist ich wollte den thread aufmachen



you failed....


----------



## orkman (23. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> you failed....



like a bawwwwssss


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2013)

Gutern sieht doch nicht aus wie gutem


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Januar 2013)




----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2013)

Alter. Meine. Mutter, Ist. Strunzdumm.

Ich mach mir n Pulli mit den Ruhrpotthämmern. Sie kommt rein "IST DAS EIN HAKENKREUZ? BIST DU ETWA RECHTS?" "MAMA, GOTTVERDAMMT, 1 JAHR LANG HING DIE WHITE POWER FLAGGE IN MEINEM ZIMMER UND JETZT WO ALLES MIT PLAKATEN DER ARBEITERPARTEI UND SOZIALISTENPARTEI VOLLGEKLATSCHT IST HAST DU DAS GEFÜHL ICH SEI RECHTS?"


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2013)

deine mudda ist dumm


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Januar 2013)

Vergieb ihr! Sie hat dich immerhin aus ihrer Vagina mindestens 1 Mal rausgepresst.


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2013)

Mh .. Scheiss Trailer ... grad TESO in die Merkliste gepackt und SC2:HotS vorbestellt -.-


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Vergieb ihr! Sie hat dich immerhin aus ihrer Vagina mindestens 1 Mal rausgepresst.



Ich hoffe auch nur einmal. Das wäre sonst... awkward.


----------



## Fritzche (23. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Vergieb ihr! Sie hat dich immerhin aus ihrer Vagina mindestens 1 Mal rausgepresst.



1 mal....sicher ???? Sicher das du sicher bist ??? 


PFP for the WIN !!!! ^^

Partei Freier Pianisten


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Januar 2013)

Stimmt, ich hab die Option des Kaiserschnitts vergessen. Oder hat sich den Weg wie in Alien freigekämpft. ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mIAZC1isLAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2013)

Jetzt hab ich Bock auf alte Giga Games-Folgen .. danke .. *g*
Und hebt mal das "Niveau" wieder *Seife werf*


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Januar 2013)

gern geschehen ^^

Edit: Das Thema Geburt ist dir zu Niveaulos? Was bist denn du für einer, Goth?

So besser?    





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sXrpUmpi23g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was bist denn du für einer, Goth?




Bis zum Ende der Pupertät 



... Klitschi Klatschi


----------



## Fritzche (23. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> gern geschehen ^^
> 
> Edit: Das Thema Geburt ist dir zu Niveaulos? Was bist denn du für einer, Goth?
> 
> ...



Hahaha Scrubs is so genial


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2013)

Und haste schon Ideen für das Bild? xD


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HUll5SnavOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




es ist einfach zu krass epic


----------



## Magogan (23. Januar 2013)

Muss noch Hausaufgaben machen ...


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und haste schon Ideen für das Bild? xD


Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (23. Januar 2013)

hahahaha ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen wegen dem lachschon bild ...    
scheisse auf welche ideen doch manche kommen
xD


----------



## Wynn (23. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich Bock auf alte Giga Games-Folgen .. danke .. *g*
> Und hebt mal das "Niveau" wieder *Seife werf*



Nicht bücken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (24. Januar 2013)

Wow, ich habe wirklich eine Aufgabe gelöst - ob die Lösung richtig ist, weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Januar 2013)

Glückwunsch. ^^


----------



## orkman (24. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wow, ich habe wirklich eine Aufgabe gelöst - ob die Lösung richtig ist, weiß ich aber nicht



der weg ist das ziel mein junger padawan


----------



## Magogan (24. Januar 2013)

Das ist mehr als ich erwartet habe. Mit der Thread-Synchronisation komme ich irgendwie nicht klar, hab ich bisher noch nicht so wirklich verstanden ^^ Klar, Schreiben darf immer nur einer gleichzeitig und wenn gelesen werden soll, darf nicht geschrieben werden und umgekehrt. Aber wie man das jetzt synchronisiert und was ich überhaupt in den Aufgaben machen soll, hab ich nicht verstanden 

Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass das alles in C geschrieben ist (also der Quellcode, mit dem wir arbeiten müssen), was wir nie so richtig behandelt haben, nur mal ein halbes Semester lang im ersten Semester ... Und wenn man in einer Programmiersprache nicht programmiert, verlernt man sie eben mit der Zeit ^^

Bei der einen Aufgabe sollen wir etwas beobachten, wenn wir ein uns gegebenes Programm ausführen. Was ich beobachte, ist nichts. Es läuft in einer Endlosschleife ohne Ausgabe. Ich denke nicht, dass wir das beobachten sollten ... Ich bin verwirrt ...


----------



## Reflox (24. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich bin einfach die größte Heulsuse, die die Welt je gesehen hat.. Meine Therapiehausaufgaben machen mich grad bös fertig. Hab die jetzt auch weg gelegt, aber nu is zu spät.





Xidish schrieb:


> Meinst Du ...
> Also ich bin derzeit auch ziemlich dicht am Wasser gebaut ... wenn Dich das tröstet.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2013)

> *Aus Furcht vor Panikattacken, die ihn größere Menschenansammlungen meiden lassen, hat sich Max in die Einsamkeit der Wälder zurück gezogen. Dort stolpert er eines Tages beim Golfspiel über eine verletzte junge Frau. Er bringt das Mädchen in seine Hütte, päppelt sie auf, und verliebt sich in den mysteriösen Gast. Seine Liebe lässt selbst dann nicht nach, als er entdeckt, das Bianca eine serien- und männermordende Kannibalin ist. Im Gegenteil. Als Bianca plötzlich verschwindet, geht Max auf eine besessene Suche.*



Still a better Lovestory as Twilight....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Still a better Lovestory as Twilight....



wat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> wat



http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/still-a-better-love-story-than-twilight




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. Januar 2013)

Mir gehts um das andere.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das?


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

äch bin wieda daaaaaaaa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Januar 2013)

Ich würde auch mitten im Wald Golf spielen. Das macht die Sache etwas anspruchsvoller.


----------



## Fakebook (24. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mitten im Wald Golf spielen. Das macht die Sache etwas anspruchsvoller.



Worum gehts? Hab wieder anderwärtig rumgespammt. Bin nicht auf dem Laufenden, beim Thema Golf stellen sich aber meine Ohren auf!


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

*"Aus Furcht vor Panikattacken, die ihn größere Menschenansammlungen meiden lassen, hat sich Max in die Einsamkeit der Wälder zurück gezogen. Dort stolpert er eines Tages beim Golfspiel über eine verletzte junge Frau. Er bringt das Mädchen in seine Hütte, päppelt sie auf, und verliebt sich in den mysteriösen Gast. Seine Liebe lässt selbst dann nicht nach, als er entdeckt, das Bianca eine serien- und männermordende Kannibalin ist. Im Gegenteil. Als Bianca plötzlich verschwindet, geht Max auf eine besessene Suche."



darum gings ^^
*


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hat die ein messer zwischen den sekundären geschlechtsmerkmalen ?


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

das ist die amerikanische variante von : the machine girl


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2013)

reflox ich bin mal steam offline

schau mir californication 5x1 und 5.x2 vom festpletten rekorder an und mach mir ne wärmflasche meine gelenke und narben machen wir zu schaffen


----------



## Reflox (24. Januar 2013)

kay


----------



## Fakebook (24. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> darum gings ^^


Hm, ok. Dachte, ich könnte hier etwas Milch saugen mit meinen Golfkenntnissen. Scheint nicht so.
(Vielleicht auch besser, hatte nen VHS-Gutschein gewonnen und kein Bock auf "Excel für Senioren" oder "Netiquette - der Online-Knigge". Deswegen nen Golfkurs gemacht. Besser nen Eisen im Caddybag, als sinnlose Anstandsregeln auf dem Online-Parkett.)


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2013)

chatten geht ja hier oder buffed chat oder pm ^^

couch siehe seite zuvor ^^ bin halt alt da tut alles mehr weg bei minsu 12 grad


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Hm, ok. Dachte, ich könnte hier etwas Milch saugen mit meinen Golfkenntnissen. Scheint nicht so.
> (Vielleicht auch besser, hatte nen VHS-Gutschein gewonnen und kein Bock auf "Excel für Senioren" oder "Netiquette - der Online-Knigge". Deswegen nen Golfkurs gemacht. Besser nen Eisen im Caddybag, als sinnlose Anstandsregeln auf dem Online-Parkett.)



hey.... ich mag golf. und ich bin noch jung und trotzdem körperlich kaputt ^^


----------



## orkman (24. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich bin noch jung und trotzdem körperlich kaputt ^^



jaja wir gamer habens nicht leicht ...


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2013)

Einen habe ich noch bevor ich euch allein lasse 

[font="Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif"][/font]



> [font="Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif"]…und Moses stieg hinauf auf den Berg Sinai, geleitet von der Stimme Gottes. [/font]
> 
> [font="Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif"] [/font]
> 
> ...


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

nein hat nichts mit gamer zu tun......
beide knie im eimer. ist glaube noch das harmlosere


----------



## orkman (24. Januar 2013)

aun das klingt für mich eher wie rocky nach nem kampf oder rambo der wieder von ner mission zurueck kommt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2013)

Own3d macht also dicht, Twitch hat dann wohl das Monopol. Schon heftig, aber naja.


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

nein. ich hab beide im laufe meiner jugend einfach kaputt bekommen 
volleyball, motorradunfall, und laufen tu ich trotzdem noch ^^ aber da muss ich trotzdem langsam machen


----------



## Fakebook (24. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> aun das klingt für mich eher wie rocky nach nem kampf oder rambo der wieder von ner mission zurueck kommt



Komm mal in unser Alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (24. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Own3d macht also dicht, Twitch hat dann wohl das Monopol. Schon heftig, aber naja.



ja hab auch davon gehoert und find das scheisse ... denn twitch laggt bei mir unerklaerlicher weise ... liegts daran dass das ami?? server sind oder ka ...

von volleybal und motorrad kaputte knie ? deshalb mach ich kein sport ... also ausser esport 

fakebook, welches alter meinste denn ? wie alt ?^^


----------



## Fakebook (24. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> fakebook, welches alter meinste denn ? wie alt ?^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tabuthema bei Frauen!
Aber mit Sicherheit musste meine Mom noch Windeln waschen.


----------



## Reflox (24. Januar 2013)

Ich soll meinem crush Beziehungstipps geben, da sich son typ übern Kumpel mit ihr treffen will. 

Ich bete zu jedem einzelnen Gott, lass es so ein Beta sein wie es mir vorkommt.


----------



## orkman (24. Januar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Tabuthema bei Frauen!



immer die gleiche ausrede bei den frauen 

seit jahrtausenden den gleichen spruch .... und ihr kommt noch immer damit durch ... pfff

@reflox ... wow ich wuerd das ganze net so gut wegstecken ... ich wuerde den typen vor meinen augen brennen sehen wollen 

btw : hat sich schon mal einer von euch in eine seiner guten freundinnen oder freunde verschossen ? wie wo was hat er getan ? offen drueber geredet und alles riskiert oder lange warten , vllt aussitzen und auf ein wunder hoffen ?


----------



## Fakebook (24. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich soll meinem crush Beziehungstipps geben, da sich son typ übern Kumpel mit ihr treffen will.
> 
> Ich bete zu jedem einzelnen Gott, lass es so ein Beta sein wie es mir vorkommt.



Ich werde echt zu alt für den Nachtschwärmer...


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

das ist "flöxsches schwitzer gamer kauderwelsch"
man flöxchen. grow some balls......


----------



## Reflox (24. Januar 2013)

Mein crush -> Die in die ich verkanllt bin 

Beta -> Ein Loser.

Ich habe Balls of steel. Aber ich kenne sie noch nicht lange und sie wohnt in DE. Ich will nicht gerade mit der Tür ins Haus fallen xD


----------



## orkman (24. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> grow some balls......



und der award für die unpassendste bemerkung geeeeeeehtttttt aaaaaannnnnn : AUN! wir wünschen dir viel spass damit! 

ich kann ihn nur zu gut verstehen , und er steckt es besser weg als ich es tun würde


----------



## Reflox (24. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> btw : hat sich schon mal einer von euch in eine seiner guten freundinnen oder freunde verschossen ? wie wo was hat er getan ? offen drueber geredet und alles riskiert oder lange warten , vllt aussitzen und auf ein wunder hoffen ?



Bei guten Freundinnen hab ich mich noch nie getraut. Wegen der Freundschaft etc.


----------



## Legendary (24. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> das ist "flöxsches schwitzer gamer kauderwelsch"
> man flöxchen. grow some balls......



Flöxchen hat jetzt schon mehr Eier als du jemals haben wirst. 


Warum? Weil Ossi!


----------



## orkman (24. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bei guten Freundinnen hab ich mich noch nie getraut. Wegen der Freundschaft etc.



same here ...
zumal ich nun zwischen 2 stühlen sitze ... ein sehr nettes huebsches intelligentes maedel hab ich anner angel , liebe sie jedoch nicht ... 
das andere maedel liebe ich , ist meine beste freundin anner uni , vom charakter her passt sie aber nur zur haelfte zu mir ... und ich glaub kaum dass sie auf mich steht 
und zum valentinstag is ne spezielle paerty und hab das erste maedel schon gefragt ob wir dahin gehen ... das 2te wird aber sicher auch da sein ... und das ganze wird einfach nur awkward sein .... zumal wenn jmd das 2te maedel ploetzlich anmachen wuerde


----------



## iShock (25. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> btw : hat sich schon mal einer von euch in eine seiner guten freundinnen oder freunde verschossen ? wie wo was hat er getan ? offen drueber geredet und alles riskiert oder lange warten , vllt aussitzen und auf ein wunder hoffen ?



geht mir im moment so. hab mich in meine beste freundin von der uni verknallt und wir sind uns vom charakter her sehr ähnlich. Nur hat sie jetzt schon seit 3 1/2 jahren nen freund und das schaut net so aus als ob das in nächster zeit endet. Ich wart jetzt erstmal ab bevor ich unsere Freundschaft in den Sand setze. x_x die andren mädels mit denen ich so zu tun hab interessieren mich irgendwie net

mir gehts also ähnlich wie dir orkman :s


----------



## Fakebook (25. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> liebe sie jedoch nicht ...
> vom charakter her passt sie aber nur zur haelfte zu mir






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder doch besser der? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mann, mann, mann... nehm ich die Schuhe, die zwar drücken, aber nen 15cm-Abstatz haben, oder doch die bequemen, die jedoch nicht zu den Ohrringen passen.

Such dir eine, die passt. Punkt.

Ich geh ins Bett, bin schon wieder in Giftspritz-Laune


----------



## Aun (25. Januar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich geh ins Bett, bin schon wieder in Giftspritz-Laune



jaaa gibs ihnen    


bis die tage genossinen und genossen


----------



## orkman (25. Januar 2013)

nur dass meine eben solo ist und vom charakter passen wir eben nur zu 50 % zu einander ... und deshalb sag ich mir dass ich es auf sich beruhen lassen soll und dann sind dann doch diese gefühle da etc ....
sie macht gern party , geht lange raus und trinkt gern viel
ich bleib lieber zu hause , mach mir da nen schönen abend und bin strikt gegen alkohol ausser eben 2-3 mal im jahr wo selbst ich mal die sau raus lasse ...
jetzt hat sie die aufnahmepruefung in die studentenvereinigung der mediziner gemacht (wo viel gesoffen wird und richtig die sau rausgelassen wird ) , vorher hingen wir staendig zusammen , jetzt setzt sie sich eher zu den neuen freunden ... und erst jetzt wird mir bewusst dass sie mir eben fehlt 
wir haben noch kontakt , und der ist noch immer in der gleichen art wie vorher ... und ich hab ihr auch gesagt dass sie mir fehlt ...wir haben dann ueber das ganze diskutiert und sie sagte noch : " das ist suess von dir " .... ich hab ihr aber natuerlich nicht gesagt dass ich sie liebe
wenn das mal net friendzoned ist ... ka
jetzt ist morgen ne feier (wegen dem ende der examen ) ... wo sie mich eingeladen hat mit ihr und 50 anderen ihrer freunde die sau raus zu lassen ... von den leuten kenn ich niemanden und ich weiss net ob ich hin soll




Fakebook schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> oder doch besser der?
> ...



Hängt sie an den höchsten Baum !!!!!! 
versuch mal in der grossen weiten welt den richtigen zu finden der passt


----------



## iShock (25. Januar 2013)

hmmm ist schwer zu sagen - würde hingehen, wenns nix is kann man ja einfach früher gehen (bin auch net so der Partymensch) und auch das du kommst zeigt ihr zumindest das dir die Freundschaft zu ihr wichtig ist schätz ich mal :I


----------



## orkman (25. Januar 2013)

hatte ich auch vor ... nur eben ist es immer dumm wenn man solo dort auftaucht an nem tag wo man schon 2 examen hatte .. die meisten leute schon blau sind ... und man niemanden kennt ausser das maedel 
wollte freunde ueberreden mitzukommen die das maedel auch kennen aber die streiken weil ihre eltern was geplant haben und sie auch wegfahren in die ferien naechste woche :/


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Januar 2013)

so wenig los hier. was is los?


----------



## Reflox (25. Januar 2013)

Find ich auch. Wo seid ihr alle? D:


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Januar 2013)

Ich renn grad mit meinem Gnom Mönch Twink Derpyqt durch Inis.

Meint einer nach der Ini. Bin raus Dschungelcamp fängt an.

Und ich dachte ich wär bescheuert.


----------



## Reflox (25. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Meint einer nach der Ini. Bin raus Dschungelcamp fängt an.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Januar 2013)

Jo so hab ich auch geguckt.

Ich verlier so langsam den Glauben an die Menschheit.


----------



## Reflox (25. Januar 2013)

Ich habe noch keine Folge dieser Serie gesehen. Werde ich mir auch nie antun.


----------



## Magogan (25. Januar 2013)

Dschungelcamp ist aber immer noch nicht so schlimm wie diese komischen Doku-Soaps. Im Dschungel-Camp sind die "Promis" wenigstens freiwillig und wissen vorher, was sie erwartet (zumindest grob; ob sie die einzelnen Prüfungen vorher kennen, weiß ich nicht). Bei "Mitten im Leben" und solchen Sendungen wissen die meisten Teilnehmer gar nicht vorher, dass sie nur vorgeführt werden sollen. Sie gucken vielleicht die Sendung und denken sich: "Die sind aber assi, ich mach da mal mit und zeig denen, dass es auch nette Menschen in Deutschland gibt." - und dann müssen sie sich asozial benehmen, weil der Regisseur das sagt. Oder solche Sachen wie die Supernanny, wo sich Familien wirklich melden, weil sie Hilfe brauchen - und dann vorgeführt werden oder ihre Haustiere verlieren (einmal ist ein Hund vergiftet worden, aber die Schuld von RTL am Tod dieses Hundes kann eben nicht bewiesen werden, auch wenn seltsamerweise RTL vor der Familie wusste, was mit dem Hund passiert war).


----------



## Reflox (25. Januar 2013)

Nur, dass der Hund die Menge dieses Salzes (Wars glaube ich) niemals von selbst geschluckt hätte.

Supernanny wurde auch abgesetzt, habe ich zumindest gehört.


----------



## Aki†A (25. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Dschungelcamp ist aber immer noch nicht so schlimm wie diese komischen Doku-Soaps. Im Dschungel-Camp sind die "Promis" wenigstens freiwillig und wissen vorher, was sie erwartet (zumindest grob; ob sie die einzelnen Prüfungen vorher kennen, weiß ich nicht).



ehrlich gesagt bezweifle ich manchmal, dass sie wirklich verstanden haben was sie dort erwartet(nicht das ich sowas schauen würde... man hört ja aber ständig, was dort abgeht). etwas wissen und etwas verstehen sind leider zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche dinge


----------



## Reflox (25. Januar 2013)

Ach, das ist doch genauso gespielt wie die ganzen Assi-Sendungen.


----------



## Xidish (25. Januar 2013)

@ Mago

In den Soaps & Co wissen die Schauspieler auch, was sie erwartet.
Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, daß diese ganzen angeblichen RL Serien auch wirklich spontan und live sind. 

Und warum gehen "Promis" (sind sie für mich allesamt nicht) in dies "Lechz-Camp"?
Entweder zum Image aufpolieren, Schuldenabbau, gscheiterte Existenzen, Kohle vom Abzocker RTL - oder einfach nur bekloppt  .


----------



## Reflox (25. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich soll meinem crush Beziehungstipps geben, da sich son typ übern Kumpel mit ihr treffen will.
> 
> Ich bete zu jedem einzelnen Gott, lass es so ein Beta sein wie es mir vorkommt.



Update:

Flöxchen: Wie war das treffen?^^

sie: oh Gott. frag nich XD

Ich: Why?

sie: ich erzähl's dir später bei Skype xD

ich: k^^

Sie: es war... "lustig" XD
 	egal, später.


BITTE NICHT. BITTE. NICHT.


----------



## Bremgor (25. Januar 2013)

Naja, das Dschungelcampgebiet wird von über 200 Mitarbeitern betreut. Die Promis kriegen eine Gage - normal business würde ich sagen^^

Naja, ich bin gerade eh mit dem Kopf wo anders. Allimania 20 wurde angekündigt. Irgendwie blöde Werbung, ich weiß, aber ich bin mit meinem Kopf einfach gerade wo anders


----------



## orkman (25. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> so wenig los hier. was is los?



BIIIINNNN DAAAA!!!!!!! WEEEERRR NOCCCCHHHHH ?????
NICHT DIE MAMA!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (25. Januar 2013)

In den Doku-Soaps wissen die "Schauspieler" meist erst, was man mit ihnen machen will, wenn sie den Knebelvertrag unterschrieben haben. Und wenn du dann als Mutter dein Kind nicht mit "Du Hurensohn!" beleidigst, drohen die dir eben mit 25000 Euro Strafe.

Allimania 20??? Also den Weltuntergang 2012 hab ich ja eher für möglich gehalten als Allimania 20 Oo ... Folge 19 ist doch schon mehrere Jahre her...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=59EAC3MTMPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


sry ich find das ist alles Dreck.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Januar 2013)

Na Kinder?

Der Papa ist hier um auf euch aufzupassen. Aber moment, er hat noch etwas zu erledigen. <Verpackt noch Leichenteile einer Zerstückelten Frau und tut sie in das Eisfach>
So, jetzt bin ich ganz da.


----------



## Magogan (25. Januar 2013)

Dschungelcamp ist auch Mist, aber Sorgen machen musst du dir erst, wenn die Leute wegen Mitten im Leben offline gehen. xD


----------



## Aki†A (25. Januar 2013)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Naja, das Dschungelcampgebiet wird von über 200 Mitarbeitern betreut. Die Promis kriegen eine Gage - normal business würde ich sagen^^
> 
> Naja, ich bin gerade eh mit dem Kopf wo anders. Allimania 20 wurde angekündigt. Irgendwie blöde Werbung, ich weiß, aber ich bin mit meinem Kopf einfach gerade wo anders



OMG wie lange habe ich auf diesen tag gewartet D: 

danke für die info  das ganze wäre sonst warscheinlich einfach an mir vorbei gegangen, weil ich nicht daran geglaubt habe, dass es jemals soweit kommt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Januar 2013)

Allimania 20 ?

Nich wirklich oder?


----------



## Bremgor (25. Januar 2013)

Nach langer Zeit geschieht es tatsächlich. Alle alten Sprecher sollen dabei sein - ein paar Zusagen stehen noch aus, aber Leute wie Dimitri oder Barlow sind wohl schon sicher.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Januar 2013)

Cool freut mich total. =) 

Großer Fan <3


----------



## Wynn (25. Januar 2013)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit geschieht es tatsächlich. Alle alten Sprecher sollen dabei sein - ein paar Zusagen stehen noch aus, aber Leute wie Dimitri oder Barlow sind wohl schon sicher.



quelle ?

weil das hiess 2010 auch schonmal so ^^


----------



## Reflox (25. Januar 2013)

Meine Gebete wurden erhört! 

Der Penner ist davongerannt. Nebenbuhler hat also keine Eier. Und jetzt noch Allimania 20 <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2013)

SUPSUPSUP


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Januar 2013)

Shikari macht werbung für Magofail?


----------



## Bremgor (25. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> quelle ?
> 
> weil das hiess 2010 auch schonmal so ^^



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7JELW8bGp0

Dort wird es angekündigt - ansonsten war halt gerade livesendung vom Autor, wo er ca. 1 Stunde lang drüber referiert hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2013)

WoW zocken nur noch Nerds.

Und ja Sean. Tu ich.


----------



## Xidish (25. Januar 2013)

Allimania unterstütze ich keinesfalls.
Wer dubiöse Seiten als toll befindet - verliert bei mir an Vertrauen.
Und die Werbung jetzt ... finde ich einfach nur facebooklike - also no go (für mich jedenfalls).


----------



## Reflox (25. Januar 2013)

Wir sind jetzt voll die Magofanboys!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2013)

nah


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wir sind jetzt voll die Magofanboys!



Wie bitte?!
Was zur Hölle...das ist ja schrecklich!
War das eine Hirnwäsche vom großen Diktator?



GENAU DAS PASSIERT WENN MAN EUCH ALLEINE LÄSST!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Januar 2013)

> Allimania unterstütze ich keinesfalls.
> Wer dubiöse Seiten als toll befindet - verliert bei mir an Vertrauen.
> Und die Werbung jetzt ... finde ich einfach nur facebooklike - also no go (für mich jedenfalls).



Scheiß doch auf die *** Typen. Allimania! Mann!

edit: Ratet mal was hier zensiert wird. =)


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> <Verpackt noch Leichenteile einer Zerstückelten Frau und tut sie in das Eisfach>



sean irgendwann nimmt dich noch einer ernst und dann klingelt der bka an der haustür deiner eltern


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Januar 2013)

sry  Xidish hab grad erst den anderen Tread gelesen. Wenn Alli20 einfach nur mit der Unterstützung einer Goldsellerseite zu stande kommt wäre mir das egal. Hauptsache es kommt was. Aber die Methoden die da angewandt werden lösen bei mir Brechreiz aus.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2013)

Eben den Nachrichtensprecher-Boss in DmC besiegt - bester Videospielboss seit langem. Wirklich, einfach nur genial.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> sean irgendwann nimmt dich noch einer ernst und dann klingelt der bka an der haustür deiner eltern



Wieso an der Haustür meiner Eltern, ich wohne allein O_o
Und ich habe nichtmal ne Tiefkühltruhe


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie hab ich jetzt voll Bock auf Fischstäbchen xD


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Januar 2013)

Ah der Letterman Boss ^^

Was hältst du von dem redesign von "Dante"?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o4NaBrFkiDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

wowszene wurde nur gross und bekannt durch alimania nur dann ist dem steve der ruhm zu kopf gestiegen 

er war plötzlich gegen blizzard und versuchte alles um bei den jüngeren leuten cool rüberzukommen - besonders damals hat er gegen buffed/computec media stunk gemacht

er hat schon ewig von alimania 20 gesprochen dann gabs den alimania reboot auch mitten in der story abgebrochen weil die sprecher einfach nicht mehr mit steve als person auskamen

und jetzt will er auch noch geld dafür das 20 rauskommt da kann er es behalten


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Januar 2013)

Hehe das ist witzig. Ich kannte diese Person nicht bis ich vor einigen Wochen ein LoL Tunier sah.

Hauptsächlich war ich daran interessiert, weil yellowpete (ein deutscher LoL Spieler) mit moderierte.

Die Kommentatoren waren sehr gut, nur ab und zu schlich sich eine andere Person ins Bild die offenbar

auf dem Sofa neben den Kommentatoren lebte. Das war Steve.

Um vier Uhr nachts wollte Steve dann nach Hause, während es im Tunier grade 1:1 im Finale Stand. (best of three)

Nachdem er eine halbe Stunde die Kommentatoren genervt hatte, einigte man sich irgendwie und das Endscheidungsspiel 

konnte doch noch stattfinden.


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mach doch große Pausen zwischendurch





Nach 21:00 posten... schäm dich!


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mach doch große Pausen zwischendurch




Ich zitier dich mal hier. Ich muss nach ca. jedem zweiten Satz Pause machen, deswegen sind die Pausen halt auch nicht so lang. Will das nämlich heute noch abschicken, bis morgen hab ich's mir wahrscheinlich anders überlegt.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Will das nämlich heute noch abschicken, bis morgen hab ich's mir wahrscheinlich anders überlegt.



Sowas kenne ich nur zu gut^^


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KxcP7TRY178

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mir ist langweilig...


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sowas kenne ich nur zu gut^^



Ist halt blöde, aber es ist ja auch wichtig und eigentlich gut, dass ich mich jetzt mal zu der Mail entschlossen hab.


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

reflox sollte sein inet nicht wegsein ?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2013)

Er hat Papa überlistet ^^


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

haben ja auch einen schlechten einfluss ^^ besonders sean wenn er von frauen leichen und befehle von seiner herrin spricht und seine komischen bilder ^^


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Jetzt schreibt er ja auch schon gar nix mehr, vll hat Papa die Leitung gekappt


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

Nope, guck nur grad nen Film mit ner Freundin 

Aber meinen Bruder hat es erwischt


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

Dafuq



> »Sehr geehrter Mr. Obama,
> 
> als Konsument von Videospielen muss ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass ein neues Spiel auf dem Markt ist, welches für jede Menge Kontroverse in den letzten Monaten sorgte. Der Name des Videospiels ist DmC: Devil May Cry, entwickelt von Ninja Theory und Capcom. Eine Mehrheit der Spieler ist darüber verärgert, dass sich das Spiel so stark von seinen Vorgängern unterscheidet -- und das Spiel verhöhnt einen sogar während des Konsums.
> 
> ...


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Aber meinen Bruder hat es erwischt


Wahrscheinlich während er sich seine komischen Latexpornos reingezogen hat, wa'?


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Das... verwirrt mich.


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

pornos mit latex inhalt oder der sean ?

wobei ein und das selbe ja manchmal ist ^^

du darfste nicht vergessen schneemaus 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kV7ou6pl5wU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wobei ein und das selbe ja manchmal ist ^^



Pah! Ihr kennt mich nicht und stellt nur vage Vermutungen an ^^


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

sean du tuest doch an jeden 2ten wochende nackt nur mit gummistiefel bekleidet kühe schubsen


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> sean du tuest doch an jeden 2ten wochende nackt nur mit gummistiefel bekleidet kühe schubsen



Na und? Lass mir doch mein Hobby!


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> sean du tuest doch an jeden 2ten wochende nackt nur mit gummistiefel bekleidet kühe schubsen



Und wo fährt das Tut-Tut hin?

Herzlich willkommen bei "Grammatik, die weh tut"


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

wtf 

Für dich empfohlen, weil du dir dieses Video angesehen hast: The internet is for porn [HD] [SUBTITLED]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9bEMjIRNC4

youtube mal wieder


----------



## Ogil (26. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer da nicht "Awwww" macht ist ein Miesepeter!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und wo fährt das Tut-Tut hin?
> 
> Herzlich willkommen bei "Grammatik, die weh tut"



Tuuuut tuuuuuuut !
*Ein Zug erscheint, der aus lauter Knochen und Leichenteilen besteht*

Aaaalle Einsteigen! 

*Schneemaus und Reflox einpack*

*Wegdampf*


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich während er sich seine komischen Latexpornos reingezogen hat, wa'?



Aber nicht heter... ÄHEM schönes Wetter oder?


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und wo fährt das Tut-Tut hin?
> 
> Herzlich willkommen bei "Grammatik, die weh tut"



Lummerland





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xpSlht21WI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@reflox kann ich nicht sagen ist zu dunkle draussen


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

*Im Wegfahren H2OTest noch mit einem Fleischerhaken pack und in den Zug werf*


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Alles ziemlich strange hier... Ich geh dann mal telefonieren


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Alles ziemlich strange hier... Ich geh dann mal telefonieren



*Bringt Schneemaus ins erste Klasse Privatabteil mit dem Knochentelefon und geht dann wieder ins Führerhäuschen, während er Wrynn umheizt*


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Alles ziemlich strange hier...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hiwVtu2zCPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Erinnert mich an den nachtschwärmer ^^

zam ist der schwarze wärter ^^

sean ist der typ der bruce die tour gibt ^^


----------



## Konov (26. Januar 2013)

In der Wohnung über mir bellt seit knappen 2 Stunden ein Hund, besser gesagt er kläfft... so wie ein kleiner Hund das meistens macht.

Und er hört nicht mehr auf. Zwischendurch jault er und jammert er so komisch.
Das ist doch net normal, wann würdet ihr die Polizei rufen? ^^


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Das erinnert mich an einen Abend in der Klinik.... Wir schauen "Girl, Interrupted" auf DVD, die Nachtschwester kommt, sieht fünf Minuten zu und meint: "Na, so schlimm isses hier aber net!!!"


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Führerhäuschen



FUHRER? NUTZI! NUTZI!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

*Der Leichenzug macht halt, ich steige aus*

Wer will noch zusteigeeeeeeeeen?

Der Herr Konov vielleicht?


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

naja denk mal die kliniken in der usa sind auch anders ^^


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

Mein Zug ist viel kühler als deiner!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> naja denk mal die kliniken in der usa sind auch anders ^^



Heute nicht mehr. Vor ca. 45 Jahren aber schon o.O


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wrynns Zug ist viel kühler als deiner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fixed

damals war auch alles anders  schneemaus die medizin entwickelt sich immer weiter


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mein Zug ist viel kühler als deiner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[Blubberisch] Blub blub blubberdi blub!


----------



## Konov (26. Januar 2013)

antwortet mal lieber auf meine frage ihr neeeeeerds


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

Willst du den Hund verhaften lassen oder was? ^^

sean. skype. nao.


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

es ist nach 22 uhr also haste das recht sie zu rufen


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

Sean du Schmock komm on, bevor ich das set behalte.


----------



## H2OTest (26. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich während er sich seine komischen Latexpornos reingezogen hat, wa'?



qft und hochlädt


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=glCVP6JUlMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sean du Schmock komm on, bevor ich das set behalte.



Ich hab gerade dank Steam UMTS speed, das zu verschicken dürfte lang dauern. am 13. habe ich wieder volle 23500 ^^


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

Hm okay ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hm okay ._.



Ach Reflox, was macht eigentlich die SVP so?


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

Keine Ahnung... vermutlich Kühe f*cken odr so


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

bin mal couch - baba


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

Iiiih Wrynn, was machst du denn auf DER Couch?


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2013)

das was alles leute machen die über ein vierteljahrhundert alt sind

ihre alten morschen knochen ausruhen


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Januar 2013)

Mit Koks und Nutten?


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2013)

wärmeflasche und einem buch !


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Januar 2013)

Oh Danke Couch war ein gutes Stichwort. =D


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2013)

mir gefällt deine neue signatur 

und ab februar gehts ja endlich weiter mit den letzten 4 folgen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Januar 2013)

Ist ein Powerauras Imagepack, mit Ausnahme der MageT13-Twilight Sparkle, die hab ich manuell dem Imagepack hinzugefügt.

Find Crossgenre immer sehr witzig. Muss mal nach mehr kompatiblen Bildern suchen.

Zu LoL sind mir auch schon einige untergekommen.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bin im Moment kurz vorm Ende der 2 Staffel. Bin immer so traurig wenn ich den kompletten Content gesehen habe, dass ich mir immer ein paar Folgen erhalte die ich noch nicht gesehen habe. ^^´´


----------



## Harty1975 (27. Januar 2013)

hallo liebe leutz ich weiss es gehört hier nicht rein, aber ich frage trotzdem ma ganz vorsichtig  ich komme bei sleeping dogs nach der brautmision nicht weiter das heisst habe sie abgeschlossen kuchen und orchideen besorgt . Aber danah gehts net weiter was muss ich tun bin schon total verzweifelt bitte helft mir lg Rene


----------



## Arosk (27. Januar 2013)

http://www.gamona.de/games/sleeping-dogs,komplettloesung-xbox-360:article,2145572.html


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Januar 2013)

Müsste eigentlich ins Action-Singleplayer Forum, aber in Anbetracht der Tatsache das hier um die Uhrzeit am meisten los ist, ist hier wohl der Beste Ort für die Frage. ^^
Hab Sleeping Dogs nich gespielt. Machts Spaß?

Edit: Der Link funktioniert auch.


----------



## Harty1975 (27. Januar 2013)

jop ist saugeil kanns nur empfehlen)


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Januar 2013)

Mission 12: Zukünftige Braut

oder

Mission 13: Die Hochzeit

müsste es sein.


----------



## Harty1975 (27. Januar 2013)

dank dir lieber Arosk hilft mir trotzdem mir trotzdem nicht weiter hab brautmission abgeschlossen aber wie gesagt die hochtzeitsmission erscheint einfach nicht;(


----------



## Harty1975 (27. Januar 2013)

auch dir dank liebe bloody aber wie gesagt hochzeitsmision kommt einfacht


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Januar 2013)

Sollte es sich um einen Bug handeln, Spielstand neu laden, oder Mission neu starten.

Ein Dipl. Ing würd jetzt sagen Rechner neustarten. =)

Wenn man dem Internet trauen kann hat das Spiel wohl einige Bugs.



Spoiler






> das Spiel is ganz schön buggy.. hatte schon mehrere Mission Fails wegen Bugs -.- an einer Stelle soll ich nen Typen überreden mich durchzulassen, gesagt getan.. nur dann war Wei noch im Unterhaltungsmodus und ich konnt mich nicht frei bewegen.. sollte aufn Boot klettern, ging nur nicht -.- also Checkpoint geladen.. dann geh ich wieder zum Typen und der reagiert nicht auf mich  ich lauf blöd um ihn rum und er soll mich eigentlich aufhalten da rumzulaufen
> 
> nächster Bug als ich nen Typen verfolge und ihn einfangen soll, jump also auf sein Auto, kaper das und entkomm den Bullen.. fahr zum Ziel, kommt ne cutscene, cutscene vorbei, nu kommen eigentlich die Missionresults, aber Pustekuchen, kommt ne Meldung Mission failed, typ wurde verletzt.. dabei wurde ihm kein Haar gekrümmt
> 
> oder eben muss ich nem typen unauffällig in nem Van folgen.. mach ich auch, bis dann die KI rumspackt und ein auto in nen Bus fährt und das Auto auf einmal auf dem Dach liegt.. Mission failed weil aufgefallen  dabei passierte der unfall VOR dem Auto, dass ich verfolge und ich war 80 Meter dahinter


----------



## Reflox (27. Januar 2013)

Das ist der Spamthread. Hier kann man alles reinschreiben 

Muss verbuggt sein, ich hab bisschen weiter als die Mission gespielt und habe alle Missionen schön bekommen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2013)

Oioioi


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Januar 2013)

Ich werd mich jetzt auf der fernsehkritik couch vergnügen.



Spoiler



Cool ich hab noch ne Paladin Rarity gefunden.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Januar 2013)

Das ist doch n Priestset?^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Januar 2013)

Stimmt Priester T5, wie komm ich auf Pala.


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2013)

Privatserver mod  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Januar 2013)

Nabend =D


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2013)

bloody wo sind die ponys hin 

und aun siehe shoutbox ^^


----------



## schneemaus (27. Januar 2013)

Tag ihr da.


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2013)

huhu schneemaus - haben gerade in der shoutbox wer hat mehr aua ^^


----------



## schneemaus (27. Januar 2013)

Pfffffff, was wollt ihr denn, ich bin chronisch krank und könnte sogar nen Behindertenausweis mit 50% beantragen!


----------



## Aun (27. Januar 2013)

muahahahahaha 50%. geh heim mäuschen.

hab 90 %    bringen tuts mir trotzdem nischt


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2013)

gez befreieung ?

rabatt beim kino und zoo ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Januar 2013)

Legendary disst mich mit Robben.

Bekomm grad kein Pony neben den News ticker , während ich raide. : /


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Januar 2013)

Holländer oder Tier?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Januar 2013)

Tier^^


----------



## schneemaus (27. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> muahahahahaha 50%. geh heim mäuschen.
> 
> hab 90 %    bringen tuts mir trotzdem nischt



Gut, hab verloren  Ich beantrag ja auch keinen, wozu auch.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Eine Decke und einen Fencheltee reich*
> 
> Bitteschön ^^




Igitt, Fencheltee!

Lieber grünen, schwarzen, Früchte- oder Kräutertee. Alles. Aber keinen Fencheltee 

Ich geh jetzt schlafen Leute, bis dann *wink*


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2013)

bye


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=29UMACdfyZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Raise your pint for the people that are with us <3

Gute Nacht


----------



## Razyl (27. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Pfffffff, was wollt ihr denn, ich bin chronisch krank und könnte sogar nen Behindertenausweis mit 50% beantragen!



Dein Avatar... der kommt mir bekannt vor. War doch aus irgendeinem Disney/Pixar-Streifen, oder?


----------



## painschkes (27. Januar 2013)

_Rapunzel - Neu verföhnt_


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2013)

welch seltener besuch 

razyl ewig nix mehr gehört von dir hier ^^


----------



## Fritzche (27. Januar 2013)

Musik hören


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Januar 2013)

++++ Musste eine Schlappe einstecken: Kleptomane mit Hausschuhfetisch rückfällig ++++

www.der-postillon.com/ einfach zu gut.


----------



## Razyl (27. Januar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Rapunzel - Neu verföhnt_



Haargenau 



Wrynn schrieb:


> welch seltener besuch
> 
> razyl ewig nix mehr gehört von dir hier ^^



Tja, hier ist ja auch nicht mehr so viel los.


----------



## Fritzche (27. Januar 2013)

Nja is Sonntag und die meisten müssen halt Ackern


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, hier ist ja auch nicht mehr so viel los.



du hättest ja mit uns hier posten können ^^

atm sind katzenbilder der neue trend ^^


----------



## Xidish (28. Januar 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, hier ist ja auch nicht mehr so viel los.


Kein Wunder ... bei der Entwicklung hier.
Und ist ja für Dich auch nicht neu ... so lange warst Du ja nun auch nicht abwesend.


----------



## Razyl (28. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> du hättest ja mit uns hier posten können ^^
> 
> atm sind katzenbilder der neue trend ^^



Naja, Arbeit = weniger Zeit.  Und, dass kaum noch Leute von der alten Garde da sind. Da nimmt die Lust schon stetig bergab. 




Xidish schrieb:


> Kein Wunder ... bei der Entwicklung hier.
> Und ist ja für Dich auch nicht neu ... so lange warst Du ja nun auch nicht abwesend.



Mehrere Monate, halt nur zwischendurch mal kurz wieder reingeschaut. Aber, es wirkt schon zurzeit krass... leer.


----------



## Fritzche (28. Januar 2013)

Mag nicht ins Bett gehen


----------



## Olliruh (28. Januar 2013)

Soll ich noch Predator zuende gucken oder nicht :/


----------



## Magogan (28. Januar 2013)

Um mal über ein fröhliches Thema zu sprechen: Hat von euch schon jemand sein Testament geschrieben? Wollt ihr überhaupt eins schreiben und wenn ja, wann? Hab selbst noch keins, an wen sollte ich auch was vererben? Hab ja keine Kinder...


----------



## xynlovesit (28. Januar 2013)

kannst ruhig mein Name reinschreiben, stoert mich nicht


----------



## Magogan (28. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube, ich lasse jedes Jahr eine Friedens-Magogan-Preis vergeben. Der Gewinner erhält die jährlichen Zinsen meines Vermögens - also 50 Euro...

Ich weiß jetzt übrigens, was ich nach dem Studium gerne machen würde: Hardware-Entwicklung (Prozessoren und sowas halt). Denn Software-Entwicklung ist irgendwie langweilig ^^

Gibt es eigentlich auch deutsche Firmen, die Prozessoren entwickeln?


----------



## Fritzche (28. Januar 2013)

Meinen Auch....50 Euronen sind immerhin fast 100 Euronen


----------



## xynlovesit (28. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch deutsche Firmen, die Prozessoren entwickeln?




Ich glaube nicht mehr, weil einfach der Markt zu gross ist und zu viele billig Hersteller gibt, die das guenstiger fertigen als in Deutschland. Es gab mal ein deutschen Grafikhersteller, aber keine Ahnung ob's den noch gibt.


----------



## Magogan (28. Januar 2013)

Dass die zum Großteil nicht in Deutschland gebaut werden, ist mir auch klar, mir ging es eher um die Entwicklung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. Januar 2013)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Neue-Technologien-Thema-71240/Specials/made-in-germany-deutsche-hardware-hersteller-1012315/


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich lasse jedes Jahr eine Friedens-Magogan-Preis vergeben. Der Gewinner erhält die jährlichen Zinsen meines Vermögens - also 50 Euro...
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt übrigens, was ich nach dem Studium gerne machen würde: Hardware-Entwicklung (Prozessoren und sowas halt). Denn Software-Entwicklung ist irgendwie langweilig ^^
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich auch deutsche Firmen, die Prozessoren entwickeln?



AMD in Dresden 

Edit : Mist nicht auf die Uhr geguckt


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

määääääähhhhh


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

Die *dissoziative Identitätsstörung* oder *multiple Persönlichkeitsstörung* ist eine dissoziative Störung, bei der Wahrnehmung, Erinnerung und das Erleben der Identität betroffen sind. Sie gilt als die schwerste Form der Dissoziation. Die Patienten bilden zahlreiche unterschiedliche Persönlichkeiten, die abwechselnd die Kontrolle über ihr Verhalten übernehmen. An das Handeln der jeweils &#8222;anderen&#8220; Personen kann sich der Betroffene entweder nicht oder nur schemenhaft erinnern, oder er erlebt es als das Handeln einer fremden Person. Folgestörungen sind Depressionen, Angst, psychosomatische Körperbeschwerden, Selbstverletzung, Essstörungen, Suchterkrankungen und Beziehungsprobleme. Die Ursache soll eine posttraumatische Belastungsstörung sein, insbesondere infolge von Kindesmisshandlungen. Die Häufigkeit wird Studien zufolge mit 0,5&#8211;1 % der Bevölkerung angegeben.





*Schizophrenie*ist eine schwere psychische Erkrankung. Sie ist durch Störungen des Denkens, der Wahrnehmung und der Affektivität gekennzeichnet. &#8222;Negativsymptome&#8220; der Schizophrenie sind z. B. Depressionen und Antriebsmangel. Es werden verschiedene Erscheinungsformen unterschieden. Früher wurden die Schizophrenie und die affektive Psychose unter dem Begriff &#8222;endogene Psychose&#8220; zusammengefasst.






2 Komplett verschiedene Sachen^^


----------



## zoizz (28. Januar 2013)

Yay, heute erfahren, dass ich trotz noch in der Probezeit doch anteilig ein Weihnachtgeld bekomme - aufgrund sehr guter Leistungen. Mein Konto wird sich freuen, dass macht schon Karneval und ist als rotes Minus verkleidet ...


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Ich hau dann mal etwas Aufklärungsarbeit in den Nachtschwärmer:

Schizophrenie:
Es gibt so genannte Positiv- und Negativsymptome. Positivsymptome sind Dinge wie Übersteigerungen oder Fehlinterpretationen von Situationen bis hin zu Halluzinationen, Ich-Störungen, Sinnestäuschungen, Wahnzustände (z.B. "Stimmen hören"). Negativsymptome sind die so genannte dynamische Entleerung (fehlender Antrieb, Perspektivlosigkeit, "Gefühlslosigkeit"), kognitive Defizite (verlangsamtes Denken, man begreift komplexe Zusammenhänge etc. nicht mehr, die Sprache vereinfacht sich) und motorische Defizite (Mimik und Gestik sind reduziert).
Mal nur ganz grob erklärt.

Multiple Persönlichkeitsstörung oder auch Dissoziative Identitätsstörung:
Fast alle Patienten mit einer Dissoziativen Identitätsstörung (DIS) haben sehr schwere Traumatisierungen in der Kindheit erlebt, die vermutlich letztendlich zu dieser Krankheit geführt haben. DIS-Betroffene haben zwei oder mehr unterschiedliche Persönlichkeiten, die abwechselnd, aber nie gemeinsam da sind. Diese Persönlichkeiten haben unterschiedliche Gedanken, Gefühle, Erinnerungen, die Patienten bemerken auch nicht, wenn diese Persönlichkeiten wechseln.


Sprich: Das, was landläufig so als "Schizophrenie" gilt, ist eigentlich eine DIS.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hau dann mal etwas Aufklärungsarbeit in den Nachtschwärmer:
> 
> Schizophrenie:
> Es gibt so genannte Positiv- und Negativsymptome. Positivsymptome sind Dinge wie Übersteigerungen oder Fehlinterpretationen von Situationen bis hin zu Halluzinationen, Ich-Störungen, Sinnestäuschungen, Wahnzustände (z.B. "Stimmen hören"). Negativsymptome sind die so genannte dynamische Entleerung (fehlender Antrieb, Perspektivlosigkeit, "Gefühlslosigkeit"), kognitive Defizite (verlangsamtes Denken, man begreift komplexe Zusammenhänge etc. nicht mehr, die Sprache vereinfacht sich) und motorische Defizite (Mimik und Gestik sind reduziert).
> ...


Männer sind natürlich so Faul und Kopieren einfach von Wikipedia.

Ich gehe mich mal eben schämen 


Aber schön erklärt! *Durch ihre Haare wuschel* Fein gemacht


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Frauen lesen das, was bei Wikipedia steht und erklären dann mit eigenen Worten 

Aaaaah, meine Frisur, du ruinierst meine Frisur!!! *um mich schlag*


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube Reflox, Shika und ich sind langsam geheilt ...


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Ich hab heute erst wieder von ner Therapeutin in der Klinik gesagt bekommen, dass mich das Skillen definitiv zur ambulanten Therapie befähigt, weil ich meinte, alles läuft scheiße, aber als sie dann hörte, dass ich mich seit knapp 3 Monaten nicht mehr selbst verletzt hab, ist sie mir fast an die Gurgel gesprungen, weil ja "alles scheiße läuft"


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Aaaaah, meine Frisur, du ruinierst meine Frisur!!! *um mich schlag*



Ich bringe nur Luft hinein! *Zurückschreck*


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Weg, weg! *keif* Jetzt muss ich erstmal meine Haare neu machen.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Weg, weg! *keif* Jetzt muss ich erstmal meine Haare neu machen.



*Huscht weg* Ja, okay! *In die Küche husch und zwei Tees aufsetz*


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

KEIN Fencheltee! *brüll*


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> KEIN Fencheltee! *brüll*



*Aus der Küche schrei* Rotbusch-Vanille?


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2013)

sean zieh dich wieder an !


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Ih, Vanille *Nase rümpf*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2013)

läuft


----------



## Magogan (28. Januar 2013)

Ich fühle mich so alt, dabei bin ich erst 19 ...


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Süß. 19 wär ich auch gern nochmal.


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

h20test ist das sowas wie das stockholm syndrom in deiner signatur ?


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

*Kommt mit einem Fencheltee wieder* Entschuldige, mehr als die zwei Sachen kann ich dir nicht bieten


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Uäh, dann wär ja der mit Vanille noch erträglicher gewesen  Ich mach mir dann mal nen Türkischer-Apfel-Tee.


----------



## Magogan (28. Januar 2013)

Und ich hätte gerne eine schöne Kindheit gehabt...

Ach auf ProSieben gibt es ja bald die neue Sendung "The Beauty and the Nerd". Was haltet ihr von diesem Schwachsinn?


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und ich hätte gerne eine schöne Kindheit gehabt...



Sprich' dich aus mein Kind.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und ich hätte gerne eine schöne Kindheit gehabt...



Und das sagst du jemandem mit Borderline. Die Krankheit, die ihre Wurzeln zu 99% in der Kindheit hat. Aber klar, meine Kindheit war super


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und das sagst du jemandem mit Borderline. Die Krankheit, die ihre Wurzeln zu 99% in der Kindheit hat. Aber klar, meine Kindheit war super



Meine war auch wundervoll! Ich kann mich überhaupt nicht über meinen derzeitigen Zustand beschweren! Ich bin Kerngesund!


Hach, ich liebe es zu Lügen.


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

also ich hatte tonnenweise lego. war toll


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> also ich hatte tonnenweise lego. war toll



Hatte ich auch.


Und rate mal wieso mit Materialismus ankotzt.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2013)

So neue Sig, neuer Titel.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2013)

Doppelpost.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> So neue Sig, neuer Titel.



Mag ich nicht. Die ist scheiße.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2013)

Hmm warum nicht?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2013)

Depri Stimmung hier heute, springen wir doch alle von der Brücke... ?


----------



## Reflox (28. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSPZ1uJBT84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Depri Stimmung hier *heute*, springen wir doch alle von der Brücke... ?



Heute?

Tja. ich habe einfach nie drüber geschrieben ^^


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

merkt ihr was? kaum ist sean da ist die stimmung im keller.... sean geh weg


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Depri Stimmung hier heute, springen wir doch alle von der Brücke... ?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mNrXMOSkBas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (28. Januar 2013)

Bei dir ist es auch nicht besser du eifersüchtiger Hammel


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Depri Stimmung hier heute, springen wir doch alle von der Brücke... ?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nHr167eSmgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (28. Januar 2013)

http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/01/schneemann-lasst-sich-einfrieren-bis.html


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meine war auch wundervoll! Ich kann mich überhaupt nicht über meinen derzeitigen Zustand beschweren! Ich bin Kerngesund!



Klar, ich auch 

Ich trink jetzt erstmal meinen Schoko-Cappuccino. Zum Runterkommen und so...


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> merkt ihr was? kaum ist sean da ist die stimmung im keller.... sean geh weg



Geh du mal lieber ein wenig Intelligenz Löffeln, du dummes Toastbrot 




schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich trink jetzt erstmal meinen Schoko-Cappuccino. Zum Runterkommen und so...





*Zu Schneemaus mit meinem Fencheltee setz*
Ich hoffe der Geruch stört dich nicht. Ist auch ganz viel Glückszucker drin.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Ich mag deine Sig auch nicht, H2OTest. Nur mal so am Rande 

Aber über mein Ava und meine Sig geht ja eh nix


----------



## Konov (28. Januar 2013)

locker bleiben schneemaus (siehe was regt mich auf thread ^^)


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Aber über mein Ava und meine Sig geht ja eh nix



Der Ava ist echt Klasse.
Warum nicht mal so ein tolles Remake von Rapunzel? Also das würde ich mir angucken ^^ Wäre wenigstens gute Musik dabei xD


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich habe schon so viele Angriffe von ZAM überlebt, ich würde den auch noch verkraften ^^


und er ward nie mehr gesehen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2013)

Ich mag deine Signatur sehr, H2O.


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tgbNymZ7vqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Stimmungsbringer 

und h20test mag uns halt seine tattos gerne zeigen


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> und er ward nie mehr gesehen



Also ich bin noch hier.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich mag deine Signatur sehr, H2O.



qft


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

du hast ja auch "noch" nichts gemacht, für das dich zam mal eben lynchen würde


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> du hast ja auch "noch" nichts gemacht, für das dich zam mal eben lynchen würde



Ich habe einen Bann frei bei ZAM.
Wegen dem Sahnebutter Vorfall.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Bann frei bei ZAM.
> Wegen dem Sahnebutter Vorfall.



häh?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Bann frei bei ZAM.
> Wegen dem Sahnebutter Vorfall.



Sounds dirty


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

ZAM hat einmal für 15 Minuten meinen Namen in Sahnebutter geändert, weil ich gesagt hatte das man die Diktatur doch stürzen solle. Ich habe da sogar noch einen Screen irgendwo von ^^

Wieso weiss das keine Sau?


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Bann frei bei ZAM.
> Wegen dem Sahnebutter Vorfall.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ewwwwwww. du benutz sahnebutter dazu? ferkel


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> locker bleiben schneemaus (siehe was regt mich auf thread ^^)



Ja deinen Kommentar hättest dir auch sparen können, mal ernsthaft. Als ob ich mir das nicht gründlich überlegt hätte... Ich könnte tatsächlich ausrasten grade, das was ich geschrieben hab, war ja fast noch zu freundlich.

Edit: Wobei er mit der Aussage, dass die Studiengebühren bleiben oder noch steigen sollten, eh schon verschissen hatte bei mir. Kann er auch ruhig lesen, falls er mich doch noch nicht auf der Igno hat, ist mir auch egal.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

http://forum.buffed....1&#entry3058395


Sahnebutter Vorfall ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Tja, wer sich mit ZAM anlegt...


----------



## Xidish (28. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso weiss das keine Sau?


... weil's evtl. keinen interesiert hat? ...


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sahnebutter Vorfall ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Ich überlege noch fieberhaft, welches Meme zu meinem Rage eben im anderen Thread drüben passt


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich überlege noch fieberhaft, welches Meme zu meinem Rage eben im anderen Thread drüben passt



Anon delivers!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

na toll jetzt hab ich schon wieder nen ohrwurm im kopp





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bFEoMO0pc7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*einpassendesmemefürrapanteraussuch*


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich überlege noch fieberhaft, welches Meme zu meinem Rage eben im anderen Thread drüben passt







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gb2zIR2rvRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> na toll jetzt hab ich schon wieder nen ohrwurm im kopp



da hör das an dann gehts weg ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gQoHmMt_bw


antworten statt editieren erwischt ^^


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Anon delivers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, so krass war das noch nicht. Hab a) noch kein Caps geschrieben und b) noch nicht genug Schimpfwörter reingepackt 



Wrynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, so krass auch noch nicht.


Ich würde sagen, erst war es:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und dann weiß ich grad nicht  Aber mein erster Gesichtsausdruck passt zu dem da oben.


----------



## Magogan (28. Januar 2013)

Dinge, die ganz bestimmt im Fernsehen gezeigt werden würden, wenn ich prominent wäre:
1) Ich muss pinkeln, bin aber zu faul, um aufzustehen...


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

da du ja doch diabolisch veranlagt bist. wie wärs mit ihm?:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (28. Januar 2013)

Den Film hab ich auf Bluray


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

der film ist auch geil, bin auf teil 2 gespannt 
hach das wird ein tolles kinojahr


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

es kommt ein 2ter teil von ich unverbesserlich ?

was kommt den noch so ausser fortsetzungen das jahr ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RMInqyumZ3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



damit ne gute Nacht euch allen :3


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

prototype. darauf bin ich echt gespannt


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Aun, meintest du mit dem diabolisch veranlagt mich? Das bin ich nicht ^-^


----------



## Magogan (28. Januar 2013)

Was haltet ihr davon? http://www.amazon.de/Universal-Trends-CW90800-Angry-Pl%C3%BCsch/dp/B005G2FJVW/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1359408950&sr=8-13


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

naja ich mit meiner selbstverstümmelnden art kanns glaube nicht sein 
klar meinte ich das buffed rapante 


teh fuck? ein 40 zentimeter angry bird? neeeeeeeeeed


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

"ich mit meiner selbstverstümmelnden Art"... Ähm... Also kann ich's auch nicht sein 

@Magogan: süß


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

haha, naja eigtl kann ich ja ein ziemlich sadistisches arschloch sein. aber seit heute morgen wohl eher ein kleiner weinerlicher sack ^^


----------



## Magogan (28. Januar 2013)

Aber soll ich dafür wirklich 50 Euro ausgeben? ^^

Ich brauche was zum Kuscheln... Und da ich wohl eh keine Freundin finden werde...


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aber soll ich dafür wirklich 50 Euro ausgeben? ^^
> 
> Ich brauche was zum Kuscheln... Und da ich wohl eh keine Freundin finden werde...



ich hab mal nen 50 cm großen scrat bei mir im zimmer, willst haben?


----------



## Magogan (28. Januar 2013)

Ne, danke, mag aber keine Eichhörnchen, die dauernd Katastrophen verursachen ^^


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

es gibt soviele kuscheltiere auch für erwachsene


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ne, danke, mag aber keine Eichhörnchen, die dauernd Katastrophen verursachen ^^



nach dem heutigen morgen hab ich das vieh zurecht im zimmer ~,~


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Ich hab nen Diego von Ice Age 

Und weinerlich bin ich auch. Aber immerhin ging der Tag heute ohne Heulanfall rum


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und weinerlich bin ich auch. Aber immerhin ging der Tag heute ohne Heulanfall rum



ich war nah dran. clavicula aus dem ac gelenk !gerissen!. die schmerzen waren so unbeschreiblich. hab allein ne 3/4 std zum anziehen gebraucht
frag wrynn, dem hab ich das alles beschrieben ^^


oh man... langsam wirds unheimlich..... vor 2 wochen wieder aufgegangener mittelfußbruch jetzt das....


----------



## Magogan (28. Januar 2013)

Tja, das war sicher Scrat ^^ Ne, jetzt im Ernst, wieso verletzt du doch so oft? Mir passiert das praktisch nie, das einzige, was ich mir mal gebrochen habe, war meine Leiste, weil ich zu schwer gehoben habe...

Hab mir den wütenden Vogel mal gekauft ^^


----------



## Reflox (28. Januar 2013)

Plüschtiere? Das wird mir hier zu kindisch! Komm Teddy, wir gehen!


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2013)

Haha Ich werde manchmal Teddy genannt xD


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

homosexual!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

sehe gerade es gibt 3 neue tiere bei psychatrie para plüsch

http://www.parapluesch.de/whiskystore/test.htm


----------



## Magogan (28. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Diego von Ice Age
> 
> Und weinerlich bin ich auch. Aber immerhin ging der Tag heute ohne Heulanfall rum


Der da? http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B001EQWJJY/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1359411108&sr=8-6&pi=SL75

Ich kann dich aufmuntern, wenn du willst ^^


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Parapluesch! <3


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

sorry aber der sieht auf dem bild iwie behindert aus. kann vllt aauch an der rpoduktion liegen..... mein scrat zb sieht echt wie im original aus ( also nicht dumm zusammengenäht ^^ )


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Omnomnom Snickers-Eis.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-B6keS8ZoUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Summ summ*


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meins


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Schade, dass Snickers-Eis so klein ist. Aber jetzt geh ich mal ins Bettchen, war vorhin schon müde, dann kam aber etwas, was mich nochmal wach gemacht hat. Was war das nochmal? Scheint, als wäre es aus meinem Gedächtnis gelöscht worden


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Schade, dass Snickers-Eis so klein ist. Aber jetzt geh ich mal ins Bettchen, war vorhin schon müde, dann kam aber etwas, was mich nochmal wach gemacht hat. Was war das nochmal? Scheint, als wäre es aus meinem Gedächtnis gelöscht worden



*hust* ich könnt jetzt sagen was, aber ich werde jetzt nicht den 



Spoiler



aufregerthread


 erwähnen


----------



## iShock (28. Januar 2013)

http://www.youtube.c...d&v=z5Otla5157c
be carefolo X_x

Edit: fail x_x


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Aber jetzt geh ich mal ins Bettchen, war vorhin schon müde, dann kam aber etwas, was mich nochmal wach gemacht hat. Was war das nochmal? Scheint, als wäre es aus meinem Gedächtnis gelöscht worden


Na sowas!
Das waren bestimmt die kleinen Amnesiezwerge


----------



## Magogan (28. Januar 2013)

Aun, was machst du eigentlich, dass du dich dauernd verletzt? :O


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na sowas!
> Das waren bestimmt die kleinen Amnesiezwerge



Du meinst die grünen kleinen Amnesiezwerge, deren Chef der blaue Amnesiezamzwerg ist? Kann schon sein 

Nachti!


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aun, was machst du eigentlich, dass du dich dauernd verletzt? :O



ka jemand hat 20"13" was gegen mich ^^ ja iwie komisch. das jahr ist keinen moant alt und schon nen aufgegangener bruch, schwere 4 tages grippe und seit heute das kaputte schlüsselbein   
ich bin eben ein masochist ^^ wenn du wüsstest, was ich mir schon alles durch (selbst)verschudete unfälle zugezogen habe.... hab ne eigene akte in der notaufnahme (die wird zu lehrzwecken benutzt, kein witz)


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2013)

der 2. der mich wegen meiner etwas aggressiven verhalten gegen bestimmte "Musiker" bei facebook blockiert


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRgR6Fk6kyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gute nacht


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

und wrynn torpediert wieder mal die lustige runde.... du arsch


----------



## Magogan (29. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ka jemand hat 20"13" was gegen mich ^^ ja iwie komisch. das jahr ist keinen moant alt und schon nen aufgegangener bruch, schwere 4 tages grippe und seit heute das kaputte schlüsselbein
> ich bin eben ein masochist ^^ wenn du wüsstest, was ich mir schon alles durch (selbst)verschudete unfälle zugezogen habe.... hab ne eigene akte in der notaufnahme (die wird zu lehrzwecken benutzt, kein witz)


Wie zur Hölle geht das? Und ist das mit den Lehrzwecken wirklich wahr? Oo

Ach ja, weiß jemand, ob ausgedachte Namen urheberrechtlich geschützt sind oder ob das noch keine Schöpfungshöhe erreicht? Also wenn ich mir jetzt einen Ort namens Bumzingen an der Tutze ausdenke, wie sieht das dann aus?


----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2013)

was geht? spezifizieren bitte. und das mit den lehrzwecken ist kein witz ^^ wird quasi als anekdote bein den medizinstudenten verwendet


----------



## Magogan (29. Januar 2013)

Na das alles. Wie kann ein Mensch sich so oft verletzen? Oo


----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2013)

soll vorkommen. die meisten sachen sind eben zum glück "nur" blessuren. sieht schlimmer aus, als es ist. aber manche sachen passieren halt. der mittelfußbruch war halt ne geschichte. inoperabel( ging schon, aber mehr aufwand als nutzen), vor 3 jahren das erste mal, im herbst letzen jahres das 2. mal, und eben vor 2 wochen der wieder aufgegangene bruch, durch dauernde belastung des rechten mittelfußes. ( das hat man davon, wenn ,man den ganzen tag wippend, auf den zehenspitzen abgestütz rumsitzt. da geht eben so ein frischer bruch mal wieder auf  ) naja und die clavicula von heut morgen, kein plan. war eben das ganze we im wald, schwere eiche schleppen, und gestern abend mit der 20 kilo reisetasche über der schulter zerrend, wieder zum arbeitsort. und heute morgen total ausgelaugt und vorallem unmenschlich verrengt im bett aufgewacht...... und eben schulter im arsch. naja die op solls wohl wieder hinbiegen ^^


----------



## Magogan (29. Januar 2013)

Wenn das so weitergeht, gibt es bald keine Closed Betas mehr... Unglaublich, wie viele Videos man zu der Sim City Beta findet und das, obwohl es ein NDA gibt...


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2013)




----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2013)

na endlich geht hier wieder was


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht, gibt es bald keine Closed Betas mehr... Unglaublich, wie viele Videos man zu der Sim City Beta findet und das, obwohl es ein NDA gibt...



Wo isn die NDA genau notiert? (ernsthafte Neugier)


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Januar 2013)

*ZAM streichel* Alles wieder guuut...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Januar 2013)

War ich der einzige bei dem das Forum weg war? Hatte schon Entzugserscheinungen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2013)

Ich hab schon Sim City Streams gesehen... ich meine Crysis 3 MP ist z.Zt. auch in der Closed Beta und dort wird gestreamt.


----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2013)

nein war alles down @ bloody


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> War ich der einzige bei dem das Forum weg war? Hatte schon Entzugserscheinungen.



leider net


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> leider net



*Hinterm Ohr kraul*


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Januar 2013)

ts Programmiersprachen. Man vergisst ein Komma und nichts geht mehr =D


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wo isn die NDA genau notiert? (ernsthafte Neugier)



Haben Sie vielleicht irgendwo in den Drohungen gegen die Spieler versteckt...

@Bloody: Wegen falschen Kommas sind schon Raketen abgestürzt. Unterschätz das nicht. ^^


----------



## Magogan (29. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wo isn die NDA genau notiert? (ernsthafte Neugier)


Steht in den Lizenzbedingungen, die man bei der Installation akzeptiert. Liest du die etwa nicht?


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Januar 2013)

Er ist kein LP-Pro. Deswegen braucht er sie sich nicht durchlesen.


----------



## Wynn (29. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wo isn die NDA genau notiert? (ernsthafte Neugier)



http://answers.ea.co...ere/td-p/424142

dazu kommts das auch dir origin accounts gesperrt werden bei groben verstössen wie lets play sim city beta


und ist ja gut das das forum wieder ist brauchst ja keinen neuen wuteimer


Zam pass bloss auf das sean dir nicht nachts begegnet weil sonst das nächste was du von ihm hörst ist "Es reibt sich die Haut mit der Lotion ein"


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Zam pass bloss auf das sean dir nicht nachts begegnet weil sonst das nächste was du von ihm hörst ist "Es reibt sich die Haut mit der Lotion ein"



Lass es einfach.





Gute Nacht.


----------



## Wynn (29. Januar 2013)

sean du bietest ja einen auch direkt an 

aber lass ich dich


----------



## Reflox (29. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Lass es einfach.



#selberschuld


----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2013)

danke flox. wegen deinem desktop hab ich ein neues lied kennegelernt....


----------



## Reflox (29. Januar 2013)

Aber doch nicht etwa K.I.Z. ? o_O


----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2013)

funpark bernd-,-


----------



## Reflox (29. Januar 2013)

Ich wollte schon sagen man xD

Funpark Bernd geht ab :3

Wenn ich mir es recht überlege, hätte ich den Track besser zensiert, das könnte man ja noch missverstehen D:


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2013)

Seit wann kann man denn halbnackte Frauen in Signaturen haben? o,o


----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2013)

ka frag zam


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Januar 2013)

woher weist du, dass das ne Frau is?


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTN6Du3MCgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> woher weist du, dass das ne Frau is?



Gewisse Wölbungen am Oberkörper lassen darauf schließen, dass die besagte Person durchaus weiblich sein könnte.


----------



## Wynn (29. Januar 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Seit wann kann man denn halbnackte Frauen in Signaturen haben? o,o



hat sich viel geändert 

und laut google bildersuche ist es eine frau ^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> hat sich viel geändert
> 
> und laut google bildersuche ist es eine frau ^^



Ich werd zu alt für dieses... Zeugs.


----------



## Reflox (29. Januar 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich werd zu alt für dieses... Zeugs.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2013)

Wenn die Signatur deine Freundin sieht Reflox


----------



## Fakebook (29. Januar 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich werd zu alt für dieses... Zeugs.



Schalt mal auf RTL, wenn du das noch aus der Erstausstrahlung kennst, biste tatsächlich älteren Jahrgangs.
(ich konnte es damals nicht leiden und kann es noch heute nicht. Also Bettzeit.

Nabend und gute Nacht!


----------



## EspCap (29. Januar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> (ich konnte es damals nicht leiden und kann es noch heute nicht. Also Bettzeit.




Lanz schauen


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Schalt mal auf RTL, wenn du das noch aus der Erstausstrahlung kennst, biste tatsächlich älteren Jahrgangs.
> (ich konnte es damals nicht leiden und kann es noch heute nicht. Also Bettzeit.
> 
> Nabend und gute Nacht!



Ich habe hier keinen Fernseher


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe hier keinen Fernseher



wo ist hier ?


----------



## Xidish (30. Januar 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe hier keinen Fernseher


Es geht um die uralte Serie "Dallas".
Ach was war das damals teilweise für ein "Zickenkrieg" Dallas vs. Denver Clan.



Fakebook schrieb:


> (ich konnte es damals nicht leiden und kann es noch heute nicht.


Geht mir genauso.


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

Das interessiert doch seit diesem Jahr keinen mehr, ob du einen Fernseher hast oder nicht. Zahl einfach für anspruchsvolles Bildungsfernsehen, gute Unterhaltung und unabhängige Berichterstattung ARD und ZDF, du musst es ja nicht gucken, aber trotzdem zahlen. Demnächst erhebe ich übrigens für jeden Haushalt auch einfach so Steuern für meine Let's Plays, ob die das gucken wollen oder nicht.


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wo ist hier ?



Berlin 



Xidish schrieb:


> Es geht um die uralte Serie "Dallas".
> Ach was war das damals teilweise für ein "Zickenkrieg" Dallas vs. Denver Clan.



Die Originalserie kenne ich nicht, dafür bin ich viel zu jung. :X



Magogan schrieb:


> Das interessiert doch seit diesem Jahr keinen mehr, ob du einen Fernseher hast oder nicht. Zahl einfach für anspruchsvolles Bildungsfernsehen, gute Unterhaltung und unabhängige Berichterstattung ARD und ZDF, du musst es ja nicht gucken.



Ich muss keine GEZ bezahlen.


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

Das heißt jetzt Rundfunkbeitrag, GEZ ist voll 2012, Alter! Aber wieso nicht zahlen du musst, mein junger Padawan?


----------



## Xidish (30. Januar 2013)

Magogan, für Deine LPs solltest Du noch was drauflegen.
Nicht den Mund so vollnehmen - sonst erhebt youtube & co noch Gebühren. 

Ähm, evtl. gibt es ja Befreiungen?
Soll es ja geben ...


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das heißt jetzt Rundfunkbeitrag, GEZ ist voll 2012, Alter! Aber wieso nicht zahlen du musst, mein junger Padawan?



Weil ich offiziell noch zuhause wohne bzw. werde es in einigen Wochen auch wieder bis zum Sommer.


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

Wieso? ARD und ZDF will auch nicht jeder gucken und muss trotzdem jeder zahlen, sogar Blinde.


----------



## Arosk (30. Januar 2013)

Zahlt aber sowieso keiner.


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

Das war übrigens nicht ernst gemeint mit den Steuern für Let's Plays.

Warum ARD und ZDF Steuern erheben dürfen, auch wenn sie sie Rundfunkbeitrag nennen, ist mir nicht so ganz klar.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Januar 2013)

Das weiß Xidish, aber er lässt trotzdem keine Möglichkeit aus sich über deinen Channel lustig zu machen. ^^

Zur GEZ, ich guck einmal in 2 Monaten Neues aus der Anstalt und öfter mal Tagesthemen. Damit hab ich das Geld schon wieder drin.

Gerecht finde ich das neue System trotzdem nicht. Da muss man nicht groß Argumentieren, jeder intelligente Mensch macht sich derzeit darüber lustig.


----------



## Xidish (30. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Das weiß Xidish, aber er lässt trotzdem keine Möglichkeit aus sich über deinen Channel lustig zu machen. ^^


Ähm ... das war meine allererste Meinung hier zu dem Channel ... bzw. nichtmal zum Channel - sondern auf seinen Post bezogen.
Also unterstelle mir mal bitte nicht etwas, was nicht zutrifft! 

Gute Nacht Euch


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

Du zahlst also für einmal Neues aus der Anstalt und vielleicht 20 mal Tagesthemen knapp 36 Euro (2 Monate)?

Dann abonniere doch mal Sky und guck nur 2 Filme im Monat, das lohnt sich, echt!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Januar 2013)

Jo, witzig oder. Für den Preis könnt ich mir auch ne Karte kaufen um die Show live zu sehen. 

Das interessanteste zur GEZ wird eh in der neuen tvkritik erwähnt. Da schließe ich mich weitestgehend an.


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich werd zu alt für dieses... Zeugs.



meinste das zu der signatur oder google bildersuche ?


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

Ich bin zu dumm für Mathe -.- 4,5 Stunden lang oder so schon versucht und vielleicht 10% vom Übungsblatt gelöst -.-


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Januar 2013)

Ging mir ähnlich.

Hier ne Beatbox Ziege.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TWXZy2dOuBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fritzche (30. Januar 2013)

Morgen wird voll der Stresstag -.- Regt mich jetzt schon auf


----------



## Reflox (30. Januar 2013)

mhm. Letzter Tag inner Firma und die halsen mir noch Sklavenarbeit auf.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend *wink*

Eben schön mit ner Freundin beim Mexikaner gewesen und danach noch nen Kaffee bei Starbucks gegönnt. Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht genug belohnt hab, weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2013)

mexikaner ist lecker aber vertrage alles dort nichts mehr


----------



## Fritzche (30. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Guten Abend *wink*
> 
> Eben schön mit ner Freundin beim Mexikaner gewesen und danach noch nen Kaffee bei Starbucks gegönnt. Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht genug belohnt hab, weiß ich auch nicht



Mexikanisch ??? Da gibts heut fliegende Decken 

Starbucks  New York Cheese Cake mjam


----------



## schneemaus (30. Januar 2013)

Nein, bei uns gab's erst Nachos mit Fleisch, Bohnen, Käse und Guacamole und danach bei mir n Enchilada ^^

Und bei Starbucks nen Caramel Macchiato mit extra Espresso Shot xD


----------



## Olliruh (30. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WwzOX1YEI9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


SCHWESTER EWAAAAAAAA &#9829;


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nein, bei uns gab's erst Nachos mit Fleisch, Bohnen, Käse und Guacamole und danach bei mir n Enchilada ^^
> 
> Und bei Starbucks nen Caramel Macchiato mit extra Espresso Shot xD



das ist so ne qual besonders der käse und die gucamole und die nachos mit viel fleisch und bohnen 

essen kann ich sie ja aber spätestens 30 min bereu ich es und würde sie am liebsten rauschneiden


----------



## schneemaus (30. Januar 2013)

Ne, ich bereu's erst jetzt ein bisschen durch die Verbindung mit dem milchigen Caramel Macchiato, um ehrlich zu sein 

Aaaaaber... YOLO!!!!!!! XDDD


----------



## Reflox (30. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Aaaaaber... YOLO!!!!!!! XDDD



... AKK IST DAS EINZIG WAHRE JUGENDWORT 2012!!!!


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Aaaaaber... YOLO!!!!!!! XDDD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (30. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





rofl ^^

Kennt hier jemand Raptr ??? ^^


----------



## Olliruh (30. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> rofl ^^
> 
> Kennt hier jemand Raptr ??? ^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hjUX8R6p4j0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


?


----------



## Fritzche (30. Januar 2013)

Raptr


Das meint ich eigentlich 


Uh lol gar nicht bemerkt das dass mein Dashboard ist wenn ich es über Google öffne xD


----------



## Reflox (30. Januar 2013)

Was kann das?


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2013)

Schlagerparty mit Shika und Flöxchen


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was kann das?



Nicht immer ist es möglich, sich während eines Games mit seinen Freunden zu unterhalten. Die meisten Messenger-Tools unterstützen das sogenannte Ingame-Messaging nämlich nicht. Ganz anders der Allrounder Raptr - dank der Freeware bleiben Sie immer im Kontakt mit Ihren Freunden.

Dabei ist es fast egal, mit welchem Chat-Protokoll Sie unterwegs sind. Denn Raptr unterstützt unter anderem Facebook, Twitter, ICQ, Google Talk und den Windows Live Messenger.

Darüber hinaus können Sie Raptr auch Ihre Accounts von Steam, Xfire, Xbox und der PlayStation 3 übergeben. Sie sehen dann sofort, welche Freunde gerade online sind und welche Games sie spielen. 

Weiteres Feature: Raptr hat ein eigenes soziales Netzwerk integriert. Haben Sie sich kostenlos registriert, können Sie Freunde hinzufügen und so Ihre Spiele mit denen Ihrer Kollegen teilen. So sehen Sie, wer was installiert hat und welche Spiele besonders lange gezockt werden.

Hinweis: Für die volle Nutzung von Raptr sollten Sie sich ein kostenloses Account beim Hersteller holen.

*Fazit:* Raptr schickt sich an DIE ultimative Messenger-Plattform für PC-Gamer zu werden. Die hier angebotene Installer-Version lädt alle benötigten Dateien aus dem Internet nach.


@h20test





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FxKYnlHYnyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fritzche (30. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Nicht immer ist es möglich, sich während eines Games mit seinen Freunden zu unterhalten. Die meisten Messenger-Tools unterstützen das sogenannte Ingame-Messaging nämlich nicht. Ganz anders der Allrounder Raptr - dank der Freeware bleiben Sie immer im Kontakt mit Ihren Freunden.
> 
> Dabei ist es fast egal, mit welchem Chat-Protokoll Sie unterwegs sind. Denn Raptr unterstützt unter anderem Facebook, Twitter, ICQ, Google Talk und den Windows Live Messenger.
> 
> ...






Danke das du mir die Arbeit abgenommen hast...wenigstens einmal diese Woche jemand 

Ich darf morgen wieder schön Briefköpfe gestalten *kotz* ^^


----------



## Reflox (30. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Schlagerparty mit Shika und Flöxchen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab nen Pulli mit ner Eule drauf, mein Lieblingspulli <3


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2013)

stoner misty ?


----------



## Reflox (30. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> stoner misty ?



Die posten lustige Bilder xD


----------



## Fritzche (30. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die posten lustige Bilder xD



Ieeeh Firefox 



Naja ich geh auch mal ne Runde ratzen....


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Ieeeh Firefox






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich und meine wärmeflasche sagen guten nach und sind auf der couch


----------



## schneemaus (30. Januar 2013)

Wieso ist in meinem Kopf eigentlich immer alles so kompliziert? o.O


----------



## Olliruh (30. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Schlagerparty mit Shika und Flöxchen



SCHLAMPEN


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> SCHLAMPEN



Frauenarsch! für weiber hatten wir keinen Platz ... du kommst nie in die Swag Yolo hashtag gruppe bei skype !


----------



## Olliruh (30. Januar 2013)

#360noscopehipster :/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qhR6Gb-slDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


#rap...HURENSOHN


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Januar 2013)

N'Abend!


----------



## schneemaus (31. Januar 2013)

Ach ja. Nach dem Tag heute weiß ich einfach wieder, wieso ich Shoppen gehen eigentlich nicht mag.


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2013)

also ich gern gern bummeln 

meinst weil zuviel geld weg schneemaus ?


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach ja. Nach dem Tag heute weiß ich einfach wieder, wieso ich Shoppen gehen eigentlich nicht mag.



Weil die Füße weh tun?

Oder weil... *Schauder* man unter vielen Menschen ist?


----------



## schneemaus (31. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> also ich gern gern bummeln
> 
> meinst weil zuviel geld weg schneemaus ?






seanbuddha schrieb:


> Weil die Füße weh tun?
> 
> Oder weil... *Schauder* man unter vielen Menschen ist?



Also das mit zu viel Geld weg... Nein. Ich hatte mir das ja kalkuliert und bin auch unter meinem Budget geblieben.

Die Füße tun mir nicht weh. So ewig bin ich dann auch nicht rumgelatscht. Ich weiß, was ich brauche, war in zwei Klamottenläden und dann noch bei Claire's und Rossmann für die Kleinigkeiten, die ich gebraucht hab bzw. wollte (die Ohrringe z.B.).

Die Menschen sind ein Teil davon. Grundsätzlich nicht die Masse an Menschen, sondern einfach die Masse an DUMMEN Menschen  Aber ich hasse es auch, ewig an Kassen zu stehen, dauernd angerempelt zu werden, die Hitze in den meisten Kaufhäusern... Meh.

Ich geh pennen. Schlaft gut.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Die Menschen sind ein Teil davon. Grundsätzlich nicht die Masse an Menschen, sondern einfach die Masse an DUMMEN Menschen  Aber ich hasse es auch, ewig an Kassen zu stehen, dauernd angerempelt zu werden, die Hitze in den meisten Kaufhäusern... Meh.



Amen! *Diesen Post absegnet* 

Nachti.


*Schaut ein wenig herum*

Wo sind eigentlich alle hin!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2013)

Heyheyheeeeeeeeeeeey


----------



## Fritzche (31. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also das mit zu viel Geld weg... Nein. Ich hatte mir das ja kalkuliert und bin auch unter meinem Budget geblieben.
> 
> Die Füße tun mir nicht weh. So ewig bin ich dann auch nicht rumgelatscht. Ich weiß, was ich brauche, war in zwei Klamottenläden und dann noch bei Claire's und Rossmann für die Kleinigkeiten, die ich gebraucht hab bzw. wollte (die Ohrringe z.B.).
> 
> ...



HU ??? Eine Frau die Zielstrebig Läden ansteuert ???? ^^ Ich meine ich kenn es " ich brauch nur das und das " und draus wird " sieh doch mal da und da und guck doch die würde mir doch stehen....soll ich das nun kaufen oder nicht????" 

Ich bin wohl eines der wenigen Männlichen Wesen dieser Welt die Länger als 3 Stunden sowas mitmachen kann  Wobei ich auch gerne shoppen geh >3  Wehe jetze kommt mir einer mit " So ne Pussy "


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2013)

jetzt habt ihr es geschafft jetzt hat irgend eine jugendband noch aus euren yolo einen pop song gemacht ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5Otla5157c


männer sind beim shoppen genauso schlimm wie frauen nur brauchen sie halt ihre männer abteilungen 

wie spiele/dvds/modellbau


----------



## Magogan (31. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Wehe jetze kommt mir einer mit " So ne Pussy "


Oh mann, du bist so ne Pussy xD


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2013)

mago ich hoffe du kannst gleich das echo von deinen fans vertragen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> jetzt habt ihr es geschafft jetzt hat irgend eine jugendband noch aus euren yolo einen pop song gemacht ^^
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5Otla5157c







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=312Sb-2PovA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also bitte. Wenn dann aber auch richtig.


----------



## Reflox (31. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> jetzt habt ihr es geschafft jetzt hat irgend eine jugendband noch aus euren yolo einen pop song gemacht ^^



Lonely Island

Jugendband




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der einzige der hier SWAG hat.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zCfm-vWuQRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Januar 2013)

*Dreht sich um und schaut sein Bett an*
Vielleicht sollte ich mich bei solchen Posts darin verkriechen und mit meiner Kuschelkatze kuscheln.
*Denkt nach*
Mist, ich muss noch bei Skype on bleiben. Also muss ich euch wohl aushalten. Irgendwie.

*Reflox haut*


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2013)

hört sich halt nach jugendband an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (31. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Dreht sich um und schaut sein Bett an*
> Vielleicht sollte ich mich bei solchen Posts darin verkriechen und mit meiner Kuschelkatze kuscheln.
> *Denkt nach*
> Mist, ich muss noch bei Skype on bleiben. Also muss ich euch wohl aushalten. Irgendwie.
> ...



Ich hab nen Kuschelschwein von ANgry Birds  ^^is manchmal bequemer als Kopfkissen


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Kuschelschwein von ANgry Birds  ^^is manchmal bequemer als Kopfkissen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute bestellt, wird bald meinem Kätzchen (Und vorallem mir) Gesellschaft leisten.
Ich find ihn so knuffig! <3


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2013)

paraplüsch ^^

jemand kayne&lynch 2 und dungeons siege 3 gezockt ? sind im sale atm - lohnen die ?

und wo ich noxiel im nachtschwärmer sehe ^^ bist du immer noch ein mensch ?


----------



## Fritzche (31. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> paraplüsch ^^
> 
> jemand kayne&lynch 2 und dungeons siege 3 gezockt ? sind im sale atm - lohnen die ?
> 
> und wo ich noxiel im nachtschwärmer sehe ^^ bist du immer noch ein mensch ?



Also Kayne & Lynch 2 ist schrott Dungeon Siege 3 hab ich leider nie gespielt


----------



## Magogan (31. Januar 2013)

Jetzt wirbt der ADAC schon für dubiose Handyverträge, wo man angeblich über 1000 Euro spart ... Man musste sehr genau lesen, um herauszufinden, dass man damit gleich 2 Handyverträge abschließt ...


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2013)

gerade endorphin schub durch walking dead schnäppchen

schade das solche glücksgefühle ausser durch medis nicht immer anhalten


----------



## BloodyEyeX (31. Januar 2013)

Kennt ihr diese Tage wo einfach zu viel passiert? Erstaunlich.

Wie auch immer ich bin jetzt 32 Stunden wach, hab bei nem Umzug geholfen und n Bewerbungsgespräch morgen auf ne Stelle die perfekt ist. Crazy.


----------



## Fakebook (1. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Kennt ihr diese Tage wo einfach zu viel passiert?



Njoo, hab mit *zu viel* Motivation zur Klimmzugstange gegriffen und das Nasenbein gegen den Türrahmen gerammt.
Der Schmerz wird bis morgen verflogen sein, der Spott für die bläuliche Delle kommt noch


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2013)

Nach so vielen Monaten mal wieder...

Guten Abend.


----------



## zoizz (1. Februar 2013)

Wochenende einläuten!

Ich mit 4 Kollegen im Büro. Einer macht die nächsten 2 Wochen Urlaub. Ich wurde heute vertretungsweise instruiert... werden 2 anstrengende Wochen für mich.
Aber dann kam nachmittags Chef rein und verteilte noch eben für die anderen beiden Kollegen Samstagsarbeit. Danach ging es mir wieder besser 


*Stösschen*


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2013)

sean hat schneemaus verjagt


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> sean hat schneemaus verjagt



Ich verjage hier niemanden, ganz bestimmt nicht Schneemaus O_o


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2013)

die ist offline nachdem du sie mit herrin angesprochen hast ^^


----------



## Magogan (1. Februar 2013)

Spiele zu entwickeln ist wirklich wehr zeitaufwendig. Ich habe 8 Stunden oder so gebraucht, um dieses kleine Spiel zu bauen ^^ Man kann aber noch nicht viel machen, außer sterben und zwischen Plattformen hin- und herspringen. Und die Spielfigur ist auch nur ein roter Klotz ^^ Man kann aber immerhin ohne viel Aufwand neue Balken hinzufügen, zwischen denen man hin- und herspringen kann ^^


----------



## Reflox (1. Februar 2013)

ähm... mit was genau machst du deine Spiele? o_O


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> die ist offline nachdem du sie mit herrin angesprochen hast ^^



Hör auf mir Panik zu machen!


----------



## Magogan (1. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> ähm... mit was genau machst du deine Spiele? o_O


HTML5 ^^ JavaScript und Canvas ^^


----------



## Reflox (1. Februar 2013)

Nutzt doch n vorgefertigtes Tool 

Ich nutze den GameMaker von YoYo Games. Ist recht leicht :3


----------



## Magogan (1. Februar 2013)

Ne ^^ Aber guck dir das Spiel ruhig mal an, mit den Pfeiltasten kannst du nach links und rechts laufen, wenn du die Pfeil-nach-oben-Taste drückst, läufst du schneller, und mit der Leertaste springst du ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2013)

._.


----------



## Reflox (1. Februar 2013)

Der lange gelbe Streifen macht mir Angst. Mago du hast da doch nicht etwa etwas böses eingebaut?

Oh da gings nicht mehr weiter :<


----------



## schneemaus (1. Februar 2013)

Hehehe...

Nein. Ich hatte Hunger. Wie ich vielleicht im anderen Spamthread schon erwähnt hatte bzw. es zumindest angedeutet. Also war ich kochen und hab danach gegessen. Ihr glaubt doch nicht, dass MICH hier jemand verjagt?


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt doch nicht, dass MICH hier jemand verjagt?



Nein, das würde ich auch nicht zulassen ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt doch nicht, dass MICH hier jemand verjagt?



 Na Maus.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2013)

Oh, der Herr Razyl schreibt auch mal wieder!


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oh, der Herr Razyl schreibt auch mal wieder!



Ich hab den Abend doch auch eröffnet.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2013)

Wieso warste denn die letzten Monate so still?


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso warste denn die letzten Monate so still?



Arbeit, kaum noch jemand von der "alten Garde" hier, neues Forum. Kam alles so zusammen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Arbeit, kaum noch jemand von der "alten Garde" hier, neues Forum. Kam alles so zusammen ^^



Ich bin doch die alte Garde


----------



## Reflox (1. Februar 2013)

Ich auch! Auch wenn ich früher eher das Opfer hier war :<


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin doch die alte Garde



Ich dachte da eher so an Grüne Brille, Humpelpumpel, Manoroth, Lachmann und co


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich dachte da eher so an Grüne Brille, Humpelpumpel, Manoroth, Lachmann und co



Ich weiss, ich weiss. Ich kenne die ja auch  Humpel der Knuddelbär lässt sich manchmal blicken, ähnlich selten wie Brille.


----------



## InFate (1. Februar 2013)

wie gehts wie stehts ich bin der neue und mag herzlichst begrüßt werden


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich auch! Auch wenn ich früher eher das Opfer hier war :<



Das waren Leute wie Humpel auch.


----------



## Reflox (1. Februar 2013)

InFate schrieb:


> wie gehts wie stehts ich bin der neue und mag herzlichst begrüßt werden



Du bist nicht neu! Du warst schonmal hier :3


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2013)

InFate schrieb:


> wie gehts wie stehts ich bin der neue und mag herzlichst begrüßt werden



Ach, Frischfleisch!

*Er verschwindet kurz in einer Kammer, ehe er einen Kasten mit Messern, einem Beil, Knochensäge und allen möglichen Werkzeugen herausholt. Dann holt er einen Wetzstahl und ein langes Messer heraus*

Du wirst herzlich begrüßt! Gleich gibt es sogar was zu essen. Ich weiss aber noch nicht, ob es Steak oder Braten wird. Treibst du viel Sport? 
*Grinst ihn Wahnsinnig an*


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich weiss, ich weiss. Ich kenne die ja auch  Humpel der Knuddelbär lässt sich manchmal blicken, ähnlich selten wie Brille.



Also eigentlich ist er kein Bär, sondern ein Punk. Aber gut...  

Achja, meine enorme MMO-Nüchternheit hat auch dazu beigetragen, dass ich mich langsam von Buffed entfernt habe.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2013)

InFate schrieb:


> wie gehts wie stehts ich bin der neue und mag herzlichst begrüßt werden



Ah, Frischfleisch!

*Er verschwindet kurz in einer Kammer, ehe er einen Kasten mit Messern, einem Beil, Knochensäge und allen möglichen Werkzeugen herausholt. Dann holt er einen Wetzstahl und ein langes Messer heraus*

Du wirst herzlich begrüßt! Gleich gibt es sogar was zu essen. Ich weiss aber noch nicht, ob es Steak oder Braten wird. Treibst du viel Sport? 
*Grinst ihn Wahnsinnig an*




Razyl schrieb:


> Also eigentlich ist er kein Bär, sondern ein Punk. Aber gut...


Er ist mein Punkbärchen!


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Er ist mein Punkbärchen!



Das müsste man ausdiskutieren.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Februar 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na Maus.



Razi! 

Oder so ähnlich. Ich dachte mir, heut begrüß ich dich mal nett


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Razi!
> 
> Oder so ähnlich. Ich dachte mir, heut begrüß ich dich mal nett



Oder so ähnlich... jaja.


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2013)

hm, ich kenn einen razyl in nem anderen forum ^^ bist du der ? ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> hm, ich kenn einen razyl in nem anderen forum ^^ bist du der ? ^^



Kommt drauf an welches Forum. Ich bin in so vielen Foren...


----------



## schneemaus (1. Februar 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oder so ähnlich... jaja.



Hehe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Februar 2013)

Neu ist eh immer besser.

Sagt ein weiser Mann!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Februar 2013)

Hi was geht.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hehe



Wenigstens lachst du.


----------



## Reflox (1. Februar 2013)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hi was geht.



alkpupstuier pls


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2013)

gs pinboard ?


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2013)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hi was geht.



ALKO! *Ihn anhüpf und einen Kuss auf die Wange gibt*


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> gs pinboard ?



Ja, das dürfte ich sein, solange du den Razyl mit der schicken Nummer 34 meinst.


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2013)

jo ^^ der fussball kam mir bekannt vor ^^

ich wurde ja dort gebannt war kollertalschaden in der gamersgate diskussion ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> jo ^^ der fussball kam mir bekannt vor ^^
> 
> ich wurde ja dort gebannt war kollertalschaden in der gamersgate diskussion ^^



Gebannt oder einfach nur ... gesperrt?

Bei letzterem kann man sich ja problemlos neu anmelden.


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2013)

gesperrt - verwechsel beides ^^

einmal weil ich mich an der gamersgate diskussion beteiligt habe im schnäpchen forum und gesperrt wurde ich weil ich im steam tread ein youtube video von den tokio godzilla gepostet habe auf ein zitat von godzilla - nur war der blöderweise am selben tag mod geworden ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> gesperrt - verwechsel beides ^^
> 
> einmal weil ich mich an der gamersgate diskussion beteiligt habe im schnäpchen forum und gesperrt wurde ich weil ich im steam tread ein youtube video von den tokio godzilla gepostet habe auf ein zitat von godzilla - nur war der blöderweise am selben tag mod geworden ^^



Nur wegen einem Video... okay. 

Wie gut, dass ich mich da raushalte.


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2013)

naja seit den russichen keyshops und den analtroll typen der regelmässig seine videos postet und sonst bissel komisch da die mods ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> naja seit den russichen keyshops und den analtroll typen der regelmässig seine videos postet und sonst bissel komisch da die mods ^^



Ja, obwohl ich von dem Troll-Typen nie was mitbekomme. :X


----------



## Magogan (1. Februar 2013)

Oh, jetzt kann man sich schon _The Hills Have Eyes_ kostenlos im Internet ansehen: http://www.youtube.c...0odSncx8&wide=1 ^^

Ist der Film gut?


----------



## schneemaus (1. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ALKO! *Ihn anhüpf und einen Kuss auf die Wange gibt*



Das finde ich höchst... Komisch. 

Ich bin mal weiter Overclocked zocken und guck dann alle Ritt mal rein hier ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das finde ich höchst... Komisch.
> 
> Ich bin mal weiter Overclocked zocken und guck dann alle Ritt mal rein hier ^^



Alle... Ritt? 

Reitest du wa... ach, die Frage wäre komisch.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das finde ich höchst... Komisch.



Wie, magste auch einen? *Ihr einen auf die Wange knutsch*


Alle Ritt = Ab und zu ^^


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Oh, jetzt kann man sich schon _The Hills Have Eyes_ kostenlos im Internet ansehen: http://www.youtube.c...0odSncx8&wide=1 ^^
> 
> Ist der Film gut?



mago ich gebe dir ein typ

warte bis es morgen hell ist

da ich nicht weiss ob du den film psychisch vertragen tuest wenn es dunkel ist ^^

darum gehts übrigens in dem film ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tl_TTTUd_y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie, magste auch einen? *Ihr einen auf die Wange knutsch*



*Seanbuddha hau* 

Finger weg von meiner eingeschneiten Maus!


----------



## Reflox (1. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Oh, jetzt kann man sich schon _The Hills Have Eyes_ kostenlos im Internet ansehen: http://www.youtube.c...0odSncx8&wide=1 ^^
> 
> Ist der Film gut?



Danke, jetzt habe ich nochn Film den ich mit meiner besten gucken kann


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Seanbuddha hau*
> 
> Finger weg von meiner eingeschneiten Maus!



He, was soll das? *Verwundert blick*


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> He, was soll das? *Verwundert blick*



Meine Maus = Meine Maus! Die habe ich in freier Laufbahn gefangen!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Februar 2013)

Der erste The Hills Have Eyes is noch ganz gut. Die Fortsetzungen fand ich weniger originell.



Spoiler



War da nicht die Szene wo er die Axt umdreht bevor er zuschlägt?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NYiZR6-_37I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wichtig! Muss man wissen!


----------



## Magogan (1. Februar 2013)

Soll ich mal etwas richtig Tiefgründiges und Weises sagen? ^^ Es gibt mehr T****n als Frauen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Meine Maus = Meine Maus! Die habe ich in freier Laufbahn gefangen!



*Drückt Razyl ebenfalls einen schmatzer auf die Wange und knuddelt ihn*
Heee, ganz ruhig!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Februar 2013)

Es gibt mehr Tunten als Frauen?

Kacke!

=D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Februar 2013)

Was treibt ihr hier eigentlich schon wieder ?


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Drückt Razyl ebenfalls einen schmatzer auf die Wange und knuddelt ihn*
> Heee, ganz ruhig!



Ich bin nicht Humpel ._.



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was treibt ihr hier eigentlich schon wieder ?



Sean hauen und du?


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was treibt ihr hier eigentlich schon wieder ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Flugzeuge unseres geliebten Führers ZAM bringen einen Nachschub an Niveau für unsere buffedanischen Truppen an der Nachtschwärmerfront.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Februar 2013)

> Die Flugzeuge unseres geliebten Führers ZAM bringen einen Nachschub an Niveau für unsere buffedanischen Truppen an der Nachtschwärmerfront.



Ich glaube es stürzt grade ab. =D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Februar 2013)

Hihihi, die streiten sich um mich, wie niedlich. *kicher*







...Ich gehöre keinem von euch.


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Y_1kfWA0kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4bjUvaJEchk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZDKjmCsXWbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MpKtJrn0vus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> ...Ich gehöre keinem von euch.


Amen!

Und ich streite nicht, Razyl hat angefangen. *Wein*


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hihihi, die streiten sich um mich, wie niedlich. *kicher*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und ob du mir gehörst. *Schneemaus wieder an die Kette nehm*


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ob du mir gehörst. *Schneemaus wieder an die Kette nehm*



*Sein Schwert hol und aus der Scheide zieh* 

Na na na. Das lassen wir aber bleiben.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Februar 2013)

Razi, du träumst. Egal, was du nimmst, nimm mehr oder weniger davon, aber das ist nicht die richtige Dosis.

Ich geh schlafen jetzt. Gute Nacht *wink*


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Razi, du träumst. Egal, was du nimmst, nimm mehr oder weniger davon, aber das ist nicht die richtige Dosis.
> 
> Ich geh schlafen jetzt. Gute Nacht *wink*



Ich träume nie.  

Nacht MausSchnee, schlaf gut


----------



## zoizz (2. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hihihi, die streiten sich um mich, wie niedlich. *kicher*



Und so einfach macht man Frauen glücklich ^^


das war schön 
[myvideo]3102089/R_I_P_ULI_bei_Viva_Interaktiv[/myvideo]


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich geh schlafen jetzt. Gute Nacht *wink*



Schlaf gut  Träum nicht von bösen Razyls!


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schlaf gut  Träum nicht von bösen Razyls!



Ich bin nie, ich wiederhole NIE, böse.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin nie, ich wiederhole NIE, böse.



Ich weiss nicht...


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht...



Ich bin handzahm und treu.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. Februar 2013)

Wub Wub Wub. Ich sollte öffter laut Musik über Kopfhörer hören.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2013)

Hier Leute, dringend Hilfe benötigt, suche nen Film.

1-2 Jahre alt, dicker Typ knallt Leute ab, lacht sich dann so ne blonde Alte an mit der er dann zusammen killing bla macht.

Amerikan bla bla bla und so. Weiß eh einer von euch was ich meine help plz ^^


Edit:

THX hat sich erledigt, God Bless America und so


----------



## Fakebook (2. Februar 2013)

ego1899 schrieb:


> THX hat sich erledigt..



Schweigen ist Gold, google dein schweigsamer Freund


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Schweigen ist Gold, google dein schweigsamer Freund



Auf...ääääh Fakebook! 
*Anspring und auch einen Schmatzer auf die Wange aufdrück*


----------



## zoizz (2. Februar 2013)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hier Leute, dringend Hilfe benötigt, suche nen Film.
> 
> 1-2 Jahre alt, dicker Typ knallt Leute ab, lacht sich dann so ne blonde Alte an mit der er dann zusammen killing bla macht.
> 
> ...



Empfehlung aussprechen tut.


----------



## Fakebook (2. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Auf...ääääh Fakebook!
> *Anspring und auch einen Schmatzer auf die Wange aufdrück*


----------



## Fakebook (2. Februar 2013)

Hab mitbekommen, AUN hat sich im Krankenhaus niedergelassen. Wollte noch Grüße mit auf den Weg geben, hab aber durch Fremdtrollen die Deadline verpasst. Hat er was gesagt, ob er da vernetzt ist?


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2013)

erst ist seit donerstag da und scheint so als rücken die das wifi passwort nicht raus ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> erst ist seit donerstag da und scheint so als rücken die das wifi passwort nicht raus ^^



Wenn er Privat versichert wäre, würden sie das bestimmt tun!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. Februar 2013)

zomg

35 Minuten lang ein Video gerendert. Grad angesehen und es sind Black Screens in der Videospur. Fail.

Ich sollte den Rechner wohl beim rendern nicht normal weiterbenutzen. ^^


----------



## Fakebook (2. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> erst ist seit donerstag da und scheint so als rücken die das wifi passwort nicht raus ^^



Grausige Vorstellung. Ich war das letzte Mal mit acht Jahren längere Zeit im Krankenhaus und mit 13 Jahren für 48 Stunden, künstlich wachgehalten. Nichts, als eine "Wochenpost" zum Lesen und nervige Schwestern, die mir bei jedem Klogang hinterher liefen. Damit ich auch ja kein Nickerchen auf der Klobrille mache.

Aber jetzt - knappe 20 Jahre später  - wäre es schon seltsam, so ohne Internet, Zeichenbrett, Cuba Libre. Nur nen beknacktes Gedichtband, das man von jemanden aufs Krankenbett gelegt bekommt und ne 'Gala' aus dem krankenhauseigenen Zeitungsshop ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (2. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich einen DLC für Skyrim bei Steam kaufe, wird der dann gleich mitinstalliert oder wie läuft das? Hab mir für 0 Euro die hochauflösenden Texturen geholt ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Grausige Vorstellung. Ich war das letzte Mal mit acht Jahren längere Zeit im Krankenhaus und mit 13 Jahren für 72 Stunden, künstlich wachgehalten. Nichts, als eine "Wochenpost" zum Lesen und nervige Schwestern, die mir bei jedem Klogang hinterher liefen. Damit ich auch ja kein Nickerchen auf der Klobrille mache.



Warum musstest du denn 72h Wachgehalten werden? Das stelle ich mir scheußlich vor!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. Februar 2013)

Auf gehts ab gehts 3 Tage wach. ^^


----------



## Fakebook (2. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Warum musstest du denn 72h Wachgehalten werden? Das stelle ich mir scheußlich vor!



Kleine Korrektur, waren 'nur' 48 Stunden. Aber derb genug. Eine Nacht auslassen - ok. Auch wenn man das als 13-jährige nicht gewohnt ist. Zwei Nächte waren aber einfach zu derb - insbesondere angesichts der Unterhaltungsmöglichkeiten. Radio im Schwesternzimmer und die olle WoPo.

War nen 'Stresstest', ob mein Hirn richtig tickt. Da gabs Zweifel im Vorfeld   (lassen wir das Thema mal ruhen, gab genug Lacher in der Schule   )

(Belastungs-EEG, ohne auffälligen Befund)


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> War nen 'Stresstest', ob mein Hirn richtig tickt. Da gabs Zweifel im Vorfeld  (lassen wir das Thema mal ruhen, gab genug Lacher in der Schule  )



*Tätschel* Lassen wir. Ansonsten bekommt jemand mein Schwert in die Brust, wenn er das anspricht! *Alle im Thread böse anschau außer Fakebook und knufft sie noch einmal*

Ich glaube ich gehe mal langsam schlafen. Aber nur langsam, eine Zichte ist noch drin.


So ihr kleenen Koten! Ich bin mal ratzen.



Und so eröffne ich ihn auch wieder!


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2013)

sean. iwie lässt du in den letzten wochen eine ziemlich homoerotische aura hervorstechen. ist iwas passiert?


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2013)

sean ist verlüpt


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> sean ist verlüpt



Jill zählt nicht, auch wenns ne geile sau ist


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

Jill?! 

Nein, ich bin nicht verliebt.


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2013)

reflox. erklär ihm mal wer jill ist


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin nicht verliebt.



Sagen alle kleinen jungs...


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2013)

da flöxchen nicht mag. ich präsentiere seans freundin jill:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

Ahahahahahaa.
Wie witzig.


----------



## Xidish (2. Februar 2013)

Sean, ist doch normal hier - unwitzig ... wie immer.


----------



## Fakebook (2. Februar 2013)

Grad an der Suche/Biete-Pinnwand im Kaufland gesehen
_"Für leichte Handarbeit junge nette Frau (priv.) gesucht. Kleine Aufwandsentsch. - Tel 017...."_

So so, junge, nette Frau für Handarbeit ... da gehts bestimmt um´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2013)

komisch, dass du dich da angesprochen fühlst   ((owei das gibt gleich böse aua) sry das sind die drogen für die schulter ))


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Grad an der Suche/Biete-Pinnwand im Kaufland gesehen
> _"Für leichte Handarbeit junge nette Frau (priv.) gesucht. Kleine Aufwandsentsch. - Tel 017...."_
> 
> So so, junge, nette Frau für Handarbeit ... da gehts bestimmt um´s
> ...



Geht sicherlich nur darum, dass ein paar Löcher gestopft werden sollen.


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> da flöxchen nicht mag. ich präsentiere seans freundin jill:



Hey ich war nicht da 



Xidish schrieb:


> Sean, ist doch normal hier - unwitzig ... wie immer.



Wenn hier alles so böse und unlustig ist, warum kommst du denn jeden Tag wieder hierher?


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hey ich war nicht da
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn hier alles so böse und unlustig ist, warum kommst du denn jeden Tag wieder hierher?



ausreden zählen nicht!


und genau! reflox hat recht. wenn doch alles so grau ist, dann bleib lieber fern. hier findest du nur den tod


----------



## zoizz (2. Februar 2013)

Das Leben ist kein bunter Teller!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2013)

danke zoizz alter veteran!so siehts aus


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Das Leben ist kein bunter Teller!



Ich will aber das es ein bunter Teller ist


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich will aber das es ein bunter Teller ist



Dann mal es dir doch kuntergrau und dunkelbunt.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dann mal es dir doch kuntergrau und dunkelbunt.



Ich mal dir gleich mal was!


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich mal dir gleich mal was!



awww ja bitte :3


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2013)

wer weiss was er dir wieder malt ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C6Il58Ln4cI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Reflox auf einen Ritualaltar leg und Fessel*


----------



## zoizz (2. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. Februar 2013)

Noch ne Pappnase da die Bock hätte mit mir und ner Freundin Return to haunted hill zu gucken?


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2013)

muh


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Februar 2013)

*Aun zur Schlachtbank führ*


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Februar 2013)

möp. jaja Terminatoren, wofür hab ich wohl Banshees ^^


----------



## Edou (3. Februar 2013)

Schaut sich irgendwer den Superbowl heute an? 

Achso und guten abend meine lieben Dam...lol klar...meine Mitsuchtis^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Februar 2013)

Edou schrieb:


> Schaut sich irgendwer den Superbowl heute an?
> 
> Achso und guten abend meine lieben Dam...lol klar...meine Mitsuchtis^^


Das erste Mal seit 4 Jahren nicht, da ich leider keine Semesterferien habe und morgen arbeiten muss. Echt Schade.


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2013)

weiß noch nicht, werde wohl versuchen zu schlafen


----------



## Edou (3. Februar 2013)

Mhm, ich hab zwar morgen Schule, sogar nen richtig langer Tag, aber ich werds mir wohl anschauen. Bin zwar nicht der Football fan, lieber Fußball oder Eishockey, aber SUPERBOWL! ^^


----------



## Reflox (3. Februar 2013)

Das h2oisches Zahlensystem:

[...] 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 17 18 19 [...]


----------



## H2OTest (3. Februar 2013)

Reflox: Ich bin auch traurig und gehe zum Psychiater, ist das offensichtlich? 
Ich: Ja
Flöxchen: Wieso? 
Ich: naja, wenn ich in der Schweiz wohnen würde, wäre ich auch traurig
Flo. *sign*


----------



## Reflox (3. Februar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Reflox: Ich bin auch traurig und gehe zum Psychiater, ist das offensichtlich?
> Ich: Ja
> Flöxchen: Wieso?
> Ich: naja, wenn ich in der Schweiz wohnen würde, wäre ich auch traurig
> Flo. *sign*



Hör auf Geschichten umzuschreiben xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Reflox: Ich bin auch traurig und gehe zum Psychiater, ist das offensichtlich?
> Ich: Ja
> Flöxchen: Wieso?
> Ich: naja, wenn ich in der Schweiz wohnen würde, wäre ich auch traurig
> Flo. *sign*



qift flöxchen lügt


----------



## H2OTest (3. Februar 2013)

Wir haben Flo umgebracht


----------



## Reflox (3. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> qift flöxchen lügt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2013)

Guten Abend


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Februar 2013)

nabend olli


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Februar 2013)

my boobs my booby, my boobs are ok. =)


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2013)

Alles fresh ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2013)

wat


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2013)

alles regelgerecht


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Februar 2013)

> 2 mal hinsehen



Ja ne, sind ja auch 2 =D


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Ja schon aber es ist so verstörend ..



im video singen die sogar !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUu58ZAp6Z0

mich wundert es das es sean und co noch nicht gepostet hat ^^


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2013)

http://www.ran.de/de/us-sport/video/livestream-super-bowl-2013-san-francisco-49ers-baltimore-ravens-new-orleans-ran.html

viel wichtiger


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2013)

TOUCHDOWN


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2013)

du meinst tor ?

ah delphine haben es schon in die sigs geschafft ^^


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Abend


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Abend



Darüber denk ich jedes mal nach wenn ich im Zug sitze. Und dann denk ich mir.. fuck it who cares about the others ?


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Februar 2013)

Hier ist ja heute gar nix los :-\


----------



## Konov (4. Februar 2013)

Pups

jetzt schon


----------



## Xidish (5. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hier ist ja heute gar nix los :-\


Na dann hat der Bereich hier ja endlich mal wieder Niwo. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Passivtrinken.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Februar 2013)

Schmerzen im rechten Arm.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (5. Februar 2013)

das ist irgendwie verstörend bloody...


----------



## H2OTest (5. Februar 2013)

ihr wollt den hahn


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2013)




----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ihr wollt den hahn






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2013)

fgts


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2013)

LE TRUE STORY XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2013)

still fgts


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Februar 2013)

ich kotz grad  irgendwer hat meine e-mail gehackt und dazu noch alles was daran hing (ea, steam, google). Google Konto hab ich mir wieder zurückgeholt, EA Konto auch, Steam dauert noch bisschen (Scheiß Support).

Immerhin hab ich seine IP, leider ist er schon offline  Schade das er aus Russland kommt, sonst hätte ich dieses Würstchen gleich angezeigt. So muss ich selbst schauen was ich mache. Morgen fang ich erst mal mit einem gechillten DDoS an 

Für die E-Mail brauch ich meinen Perso und den find ich verdammt noch mal nicht... Da liegt das Ding 3 Jahre am selben Ort und dann ist er weg wenn ich ihn brauche <.<


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ-pEeRDv90 



Der Tag an den Robin Daggers den Grunge in Kanada erfunden hat ^^


----------



## DexDrive (6. Februar 2013)

Morgen praktische Fahrprüfung ich bin aufgeregt ich kann nicht pennen


----------



## Magogan (6. Februar 2013)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Morgen praktische Fahrprüfung ich bin aufgeregt ich kann nicht pennen


Wird schon irgendwie klappen ^^ Schlimmer als durchfallen geht eigentlich nicht ^^


----------



## Reflox (6. Februar 2013)

Sogar Mago hat sie geschafft. Dann kann sie ja nicht so schwer sein


----------



## Magogan (6. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sogar Mago hat sie geschafft. Dann kann sie ja nicht so schwer sein


Sogar beim ersten Mal ^^ Auto und Motorrad (na ja, dieses komische Motorrad mit 125 ccm). Und auch Theorie beim ersten Mal bestanden xD

Meine Fahrschule war so scheiße, ich musste mein eigenes Motorrad nehmen für die Fahrstunden ...

Reflox, hast du die praktische Fahrprüfung schon hinter dir? ^^


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2013)

ich wusste es schon immer die asiaten sind schräg drauf ^^

mein video mit den delphinen und den so long thank you for the fish music hat die meisten aufrufe in

Republik Korea gefolgt von Japan und platz 3 Saudien Arabien und damit hätte nicht gerechnet Saudia Arabia ^^


----------



## Reflox (6. Februar 2013)

Jetzt zählste mal alle Weeaboos und seit dem "GANAM STAIL XD" dazugekommenen Koreaboos weg die aus Jux ihren Wohnort in Korea/Japan angegeben haben.


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2013)

seit 18 uhr totenstill - ist heute was besonderes ?


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Februar 2013)

ka


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2013)

ich glaub ich brüte auch was aus wieder 

die tage so schwach und müde und verschnupft und kiefer und gelenke schmerzten - dacht erst wär nur wetter aber meh ^^


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2013)

ja iwie isses hier tot, liegt wohl an seans schwuler ader


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Februar 2013)

Hey Kinderchen! :>


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Februar 2013)

Hei Ho.

- Fußball gucken.

toooor.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2013)

Nach 78 Jahren hat die deutsche Nationalmannschaft erstmals wieder in Frankreich gewinnen können. Thomas Müller und Sami Khedira waren die deutschen Torschützen, bester Spieler war jedoch anderer


----------



## Reflox (6. Februar 2013)

Good evening sir.


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> jo wüsst auch jetzt nicht gerade was man reden könnte 5/5








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZT_0El5oMSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



good old times und so


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CGnrHLnvtbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ihr blöden Männer! Alle nur an primären und sekundären Geschlechtsmerkmalen interessiert!


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

die werden nur wieder editiert ^^


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ihr blöden Männer! Alle nur an primären und sekundären Geschlechtsmerkmalen interessiert!



also entweder hat sean seinen acc an alice schwarzer verschenkt, oder ehm.... er hat keine klöten mehr


----------



## Reflox (7. Februar 2013)

Wie ich schon sagte, sean ist verlüpt.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> also entweder hat sean seinen acc an alice schwarzer verschenkt, oder ehm.... er hat keine klöten mehr



Ich habe einfach nur Vernunft >.> Und Wahnsinn! Vorallem Wahnsinn! JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2013)

ich post hier gleich dasn winky winky bum bum video. dann wisst ihr was verrückt ist....


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P3D3lidN4AA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (7. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich post hier gleich dasn winky winky bum bum video. dann wisst ihr was verrückt ist....



Gogo ich warte


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Aun komm her! Ich will dein Herz fressen


----------



## tonygt (7. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aun komm her! Ich will dein Herz fressen



Damit er deine Frau wird ?


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aun komm her! Ich will dein Herz fressen







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AacImm1SHTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mago hat den yt main server gesprengt! aber mal ehrlich, iwie komisch 



tonygt schrieb:


> Damit er deine Frau wird ?




oh behave


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

naja bin mal wech - good night


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

*Huscht Wrynn hinterher*


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Februar 2013)

Warn guter Tag. Dann hab ich angefangen zu spielen. WoW wieder keine ShaWaffe. Lol 2 ranked games verloren.

Buuh.

Glaub ich hau mich jetz hin. Mit meinem Glück bin ich wieder bis 5 Uhr wach und lauf wieder wie n Zombie auf der Arbeit rum. Yuhu.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Mit meinem Glück bin ich wieder bis 5 Uhr wach und lauf wieder wie n Zombie auf der Arbeit rum. Yuhu.



Bring mir ein Hirn mit!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Februar 2013)

Yo mach ich. Also wenn meine Kollegen eins haben. Ich bin mir da nicht immer sicher. =)

Nene. Kollegen sind cool. Viel Hirn ^^


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Huscht Wrynn hinterher*



ich habe eine unterlässungserklärung das du mich ab 21 uhr nicht mehr verfolgen darfst !


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich habe eine unterlässungserklärung das du mich ab 21 uhr nicht mehr verfolgen darfst !



*Klaut die Erklärung und frisst sie auf*
Ha! 
*Springt Wrynn an*


----------



## Reflox (7. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Achja, Reflox? Dein mitgliedertitel hat nen Fehler. du hast am ende nur eine dì silbe, dabei müsste es dìdi heißen. wenn du den kleinen bruder meinst. gege wäre der große bruder.

(Hatte Chinesisch in der Schule)

Also 2 mal die Zeichen!

Bzw ist der ganze Satz falsch ^^ Vom Aufbau.


Hups! Ist ja Japanisch...die Zeichen ähneln sich zu stark ^^


----------



## Reflox (7. Februar 2013)

Ist chinesisch und heisst kein Bruder. Wurde mir zumindest von einer chinesischen Freundin gesagt


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Springt Wrynn an*



sprüht sean mit pfefferspray an und drückt ihn einen teaser in die weichteile


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2013)

Ôh gosh Guardsman Bob ist so handsome


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2013)

black sheep ist so geil ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Februar 2013)

Krepo <3

Und warum streamt Aphro nichmehr. Hoffendlich macht der scrims und gewinnt dann Tuniere.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2013)

Ich fühl mich wie klinisch tot... Diese Schlaflosigkeit macht mich krank


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Krepo <3



Wickd ist auch handsome. Aber der beste ist immer noch SivHD


----------



## Magogan (7. Februar 2013)

Muss noch für eine Klausur lernen bzw. mir das zumindest nochmal angucken, da ich ja eh alle Aufzeichnungen verwenden darf, bin aber total fertig und habe keine Lust


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich wie klinisch tot... Diese Schlaflosigkeit macht mich krank



 Bist ja heute echt witzig drauf!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Februar 2013)

jau. Hab früher auch viel Westrice gesehen, daher hab ich ne gute Akali toplane. <3

achja. http://de.twitch.tv/riotgames ne ^^


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bist ja heute echt witzig drauf!



Ich bin immer witzig drauf. Außer, wenn ich tagelang kaum geschlafen habe, Kopfschmerzen bekomme und merke, dass ich einfach langsam nicht mehr kann


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich bin immer witzig drauf. Außer, wenn ich tagelang kaum geschlafen habe, Kopfschmerzen bekomme und merke, dass ich einfach langsam nicht mehr kann



Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor  Ich Schlafe nie erholsam. Ich dreh mich im Bett wie ein Dynamo.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2013)

Das ist bei mir ja sowieso ein Problem. Aber immer noch besser als gar nicht schlafen


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Jep, auch wenn es nur ein paar Stündchen sind. Gegen Müdigkeit kann ich was von meiner alten Arbeitsstelle empfehlen:
An der Kreissäge arbeiten. Dann schläfst du hundertprozentig nie ein und bist hellwach!


----------



## Trollmops (7. Februar 2013)

wäre an ner kreissäge auch nicht ratsam 

wo hast du gearbeitet wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Trollmops schrieb:


> wäre an ner kreissäge auch nicht ratsam
> 
> wo hast du gearbeitet wenn ich fragen darf?



Oh, frischfleisch! Einen moment, ich muss eben was holen!

*Geht kurz in einen Raum und kommt mit einem Koffer wieder*

So! Würdest du dich bitte auf den Opferaltar legen?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Februar 2013)

Keine Blutopfer ohne Alteingesessene!


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2013)

Humpi! *knuddel*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Februar 2013)

Gudden Tach. 
Allet fit bei euch?


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Keine Blutopfer ohne Alteingesessene!



HUMPEL! *Anspring* Hier, was willst du haben? Fleischerbeil, Opferdolch oder doch die Knochensäge?


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Keine Blutopfer ohne Alteingesessene!



Guten Abend der Herr!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin versorgt, danke.


----------



## Trollmops (7. Februar 2013)

was für ein empfang

da fühlt man sich gleich wilkommen

ich schmeck aber nich gut.
bin ganz zäh und fettig.

ich ergebe mich meinem schicksal


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

sean ist ne mischung aus hannibal,american psycho und remfield nicht wundern ^^



> Es war Zam, der zu Beginn der Menschheitsgeschichte Mhaire betrog, denn es ist klar, dass der Drache, die _alte_ Schlange, der Teufel und Satan alle den gleichen bösen Geist verkörpern



interessante bibel humpel ^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> sean ist ne mischung aus hannibal,american psycho und remfield nicht wundern ^^



Nen guter Liebhaber ist er auch


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

darf man dir gratulieren oli ?


----------



## Trollmops (7. Februar 2013)

dann leg ich mich aber nicht auf den altar!


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> darf man dir gratulieren oli ?



Bin in 10 Tagen 5 Monate mit meiner Freundin zsm


----------



## Trollmops (7. Februar 2013)

bin ma vor der glotze, seid mir anständig!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Februar 2013)

Check, gucke tsm x clg. lasst mir was übrig. =)edit zum thema schlaflos: Sonntag: 0min Schlaf,Montag : 20min, Dienstag: 3std, Mittwoch : 4,5std. Es wird langsam besser.


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bin in 10 Tagen 5 Monate mit meiner Freundin zsm



dachte wegen liebhaber als du mein sean zitat geschrieben hast ^^


----------



## Reflox (7. Februar 2013)

Niemand opfert hier irgendwen solange ich hier bin okay?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Februar 2013)

Toll...ihr habt das Opfer entkommen lassen. 
Und wem les ich jetzt aus meinem Buch vor?


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Check, gucke tsm x clg. lasst mir was übrig. =)edit zum thema schlaflos: Sonntag: 0min Schlaf,Montag : 20min, Dienstag: 3std, Mittwoch : 4,5std. Es wird langsam besser.



CLG freaky team


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Trollmops schrieb:


> dann leg ich mich aber nicht auf den altar!



*Versetzt ihm einen betäubenden Schlag auf den Hinterkopf, fesselt ihn mit Stacheldraht auf den Altar und wartet bis er aufwacht*
So!


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Und wem les ich jetzt aus meinem Buch vor?



Mir! *Ins Bett hüpf, zu deck und mit seinen Kuscheltieren umgeb*

Lies mir was vooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooor!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Februar 2013)

Opfern wir Reflox?  

Keine Gruselgeschichten mehr um diese Uhrzeit für dich sean.


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Toll...ihr habt das Opfer entkommen lassen.
> Und wem les ich jetzt aus meinem Buch vor?



zündet den kamin - liegt stimmungsvolle musik auf





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uDl0GkTAWgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



kommt alle zum onkel humpel er erzählt geschichten aus seinem 




Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Opfern wir Reflox?



der wird noch gebraucht


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2013)

niemand opfert hier den eidgenossen! damit das klar ist


----------



## Reflox (7. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> niemand opfert hier den eidgenossen! damit das klar ist






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nenn mich nie wieder einen Eidgenossen.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nenn mich nie wieder einen Eidgenossen.



Schluchtenscheißer & Ziegenbegatter ist ihm lieber.


----------



## Reflox (7. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ziegenbegatter



Seh ich etwa aus als ob ich aus der Wüste käme?


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Keine Gruselgeschichten mehr um diese Uhrzeit für dich sean.



Aber wiesooooooooooo nicht *Heult bitterlich*


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Seh ich etwa aus als ob ich aus der Wüste käme?



Das sind Kamelliebhaber mein Freund


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Seh ich etwa aus als ob ich aus der Wüste käme?


Darf ich ja sagen?


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Seh ich etwa aus als ob ich aus der Wüste käme?



Reflox kann seinen Rassismus einfach nicht abstreiten!


----------



## Reflox (7. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das sind Kamelliebhaber mein Freund



Die brauchen auch mal Abwechslung.

@sean

Der Unterschied zwischen etwas gegen eine Gruppe zu haben und einfach böse Sprüche zu reissen ist ziemlich gross.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Reflox kann seinen Rassismus einfach nicht abstreiten!



Kannst du es ihm als Schweizer wirklich verübeln ?


----------



## tonygt (7. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> CLG freaky team



Boa das war eins der langweiligstens Machtes die ich seit langem gesehen hab die NA Teams sind so passiv, das ist unglaublich und die Lame Tower Push Taktik ist einfach fad. Kein Wunder das sie von den Koreaner so hart outplayed werden oder auch von den aggressiven Eu teams wie Gambit und EG


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kannst du es ihm als Schweizer wirklich verübeln ?


Stimmt, ich vergaß das alle Schweizer dumme Rassisten sind


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uTBDtqKdwj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wup wup wup.


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wup wup wup.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LjnmSyB6T78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





wobei manche von den cyber weibchen nett aussehen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Februar 2013)

Der Nachtschwärmer ist wie ein Besuch im Zoo.


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Der Nachtschwärmer ist wie ein Besuch in der Anstalt



fixed ^^

ich muss beim nachtschwärmer seit seit damals schon immer an das hier denken ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hiwVtu2zCPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wobei manche von den cyber weibchen nett aussehen ^^



Nicht nur manche


----------



## tonygt (7. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nicht nur manche



Aber die meisten ham immer nen Hacken, der sich oftmals in irgendwelche Psychologische Problemen wiederspiegelt


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Aber die meisten ham immer nen Hacken, der sich oftmals in irgendwelche Psychologische Problemen wiederspiegelt



Ich hab nen ganz großen Schaden


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollmops (7. Februar 2013)

gute nacht, gehabet euch wohl!


----------



## Alux (7. Februar 2013)

So nun auf daran ein Video zu schneiden und nebenbei gibts Hellsing Ultimate <3


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Trollmops schrieb:


> gute nacht, gehabet euch wohl!



*rennt ihm mit einem Dolch hinterher* Du bleibst hier, damit ich dein Herz rausschneiden kann!


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *rennt ihm mit einem Dolch hinterher* Du bleibst hier, damit ich dein Herz rausschneiden kann!



und deshalb haben wir bis auf schneemaus keine frauen mehr im tread geschweige neue leute


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2013)

GUTE NACHT BABYS


----------



## Konov (7. Februar 2013)

mööööp


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> und deshalb haben wir bis auf schneemaus keine frauen mehr im tread geschweige neue leute



Pah! 
Das stimmt doch garnicht!


----------



## Alux (8. Februar 2013)

So, da es nur ein Probefilm ist war net so viel zu machen, ab gehts jetzt darf er rendern, ich hau mich hin, nacht ihr sühßen


----------



## Reflox (8. Februar 2013)

Entschuldigung, aber mein Tausendfüßler muss hier mal durch.
 ......&#9562;&#8857; &#8857;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ...&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 ..&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 &#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;
 .&#9562;&#9552;(&#9608;&#9608;&#9608&#9552;&#9565;


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Februar 2013)

Haha Phreak wie ne Marionette vor dem Fernseher. Die Arme.   

Schade für Dignitas. Bin ja eher Scarra Fan, aber der is zu spät ins Spiel gekommen.

Voyboy to strong.

Wo kommen die ganzen Gothicgirls her. Komm mir vor wie in Leipzig. ^^


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.collegehumor.com/article/6869144/8-kids-books-as-r-rated-movies


----------



## schneemaus (8. Februar 2013)

Naböhnd *wink*


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2013)

winkt zurück und ist erstmal wieder dishorned spielen weiter


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2013)

Whoah! Mir bläst es den Sand aus den Augen so schnell jage ich über den Datenhighway! Wie sagt ihr Jungen dazu... brontal abgefahren?!


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Whoah! Mir bläst es den Sand aus den Augen so schnell jage ich über den Datenhighway! Wie sagt ihr Jungen dazu... brontal abgefahren?!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2013)

Prft. Morpheus geht eh zum Lachen in den Keller.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Februar 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzsouw6HR3o&feature=share&list=UU5Byb3kyBo6lVmUw8jWi5aA[/youtube]


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Februar 2013)

Noxiel rast über den Datenhighway und ich brauch +2000 Minuten um ein Video hochzuladen. Buh. ^^




I have a book for that. lol.


----------



## Aun (8. Februar 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Whoah! Mir bläst es den Sand aus den Augen so schnell jage ich über den Datenhighway! Wie sagt ihr Jungen dazu... brontal abgefahren?!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zkhz8kYo8Ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und damit Hallo an alle Schwärmer!^^


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2013)

Falscher Thread Schrotti


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Februar 2013)

Hach, leider darf ich meinen neuen Avatar nicht ganz zeigen *lacht*


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2013)

So hat jeder sein Päckchen zu tragen Sean. Ich hätte auch lieber meinen richtigen Desktop gezeigt. Tja....


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Februar 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> So hat jeder sein Päckchen zu tragen Sean. Ich hätte auch lieber meinen richtigen Desktop gezeigt. Tja....



Beschreibe ihn mir doch wörtlich 

Ich könnte ja wieder die "Zam Nippelverdeck-Technik" anwenden 

Oder ich mach es einfach anders


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2013)

Die Keywords "Opalah, "Farah" und "Kumbkher" sollten dem Eingeweihten schon einen guten Eindruck vermitteln.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Februar 2013)

Ha! Keine Nippel!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So akzeptabel?^^


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2013)

Wäre bei der Auflösung ohnehin untergegangen. ;P




Edit:
Ohne Nippel sieht das doch sehr creepy aus.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Februar 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Keywords "Opalah, "Farah" und "Kumbkher" sollten dem Eingeweihten schon einen guten Eindruck vermitteln.


Und wasist mit Osira? :O


Nebenbei das schlechteste Spiel, dass man wohl jemals mit dem RPG Maker gemacht hat


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2013)

Kann ich nicht beurteilen, habe ich seltsamerweise nie gespielt.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Februar 2013)

Ich hab so die Bekanntschaft mit denen gemacht.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2013)

Ich geh noch ein bissi spielen. Mit dem Mörder Ping schieße ich heute auch durch Wände.


----------



## Reflox (8. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Nebenbei das schlechteste Spiel, dass man wohl jemals mit dem RPG Maker gemacht hat






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt...Flöxchens Spiel gibts ja auchnoch xD Das Extrem buggy ist


----------



## Aun (8. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was geht ab?


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lass mich mich selbst korrigieren: Das schlechteste Spiel, das jemals unabsichtlich schlecht gemacht wurde und sich in diesem Genre bewegt.


----------



## Reflox (8. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Stimmt...Flöxchens Spiel gibts ja auchnoch xD Das Extrem buggy ist



Das kaputt ist und eigentlich neu gemacht werden müsste aber da ich zu faul bin noch nicht mal angefangen wurde nach dem es ungespeichert 1000 mal abgestürzt ist. 


#keinesatzzeichen #yolo




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich will Sommer haben >.>


----------



## Aun (8. Februar 2013)

du hast ne schaukel und nen sandkasten im garten? geil ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Lilith sagt: Danke Wrynn.

Schicke Schaukel Reflo.


----------



## Reflox (8. Februar 2013)

Die habe ich seit ich 4 bin


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2013)

ach du spielst auch ne mechromancerin 

hatte erst sirene angefangen kam aber nicht mit klar ^^


----------



## Reflox (8. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ahahha ich kann nicht mehr. So geil.





Jau Nechro, macht Spaß, muss aber gestehen ich habs noch nicht durch.


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2013)

bin auch erst in sanctury angekommen ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Februar 2013)

Okay n bisschen weiter bin ich schon. lvl24 atm. was ich an dem Spiel nicht mag ist das man teilweise ne halbe Minute auf einen Gegner draufschießen muss bis der mal umfällt. Die Verquickung von Rollen- und Actionspiel nimmt an der Stellen nen bisschen was vom Spielfluss raus.


----------



## Magogan (9. Februar 2013)

Ich schlafe beim Fernsehen fast ein, aber wenn ich das dann ausmache, kann ich nicht mehr schlafen ...

Außerdem muss ich dauernd darüber nachdenken, wie kurz das Leben doch ist und dass ich praktisch nichts mehr habe, auf das ich warten kann (zumindest nicht Erfreuliches). Das einzige, worauf ich im Moment warte, ist der Tod - und ich hoffe, dass ich da noch lange warten kann ... ^^

Früher hab ich darauf gewartet, endlich erwachsen (bzw. 18 Jahre alt) zu werden, aber jetzt ist mein 18. Geburtstag lange vorbei und ich werde diesen Monat 19 und ein halbes Jahr alt ...


----------



## Reflox (9. Februar 2013)

“Daddy, I had a bad dream.”
You blink your eyes and pull up on your elbows. Your clock glows red in the darkness — it’s 3:23. “Do you want to climb into bed and tell me about it?”
“No, Daddy.”
The oddness of the situation wakes you up more fully. You can barely make out your daughter’s pale form in the darkness of your room. “Why not, sweetie?”
“Because in my dream, when I told you about the dream, the thing wearing Mommy’s skin sat up.”
For a moment, you feel paralyzed; you can’t take your eyes off of your daughter. The covers behind you begin to shift...


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das es noch laserguns gibt damals bei der nes für duckhunt unter anderen und schaut euch den powerglove an der kam ja deutschland garnicht 



ja mir ist bekannt das da eine frau in reizwäsche steht  denkt euch den sarcasm tag oben hinzu ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (9. Februar 2013)




----------



## zoizz (9. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Außerdem muss ich dauernd darüber nachdenken, wie kurz das Leben doch ist und dass ich praktisch *nichts* mehr habe, auf das ich warten kann (zumindest nicht Erfreuliches). Das einzige, worauf ich im Moment warte, ist der Tod
> 
> aber jetzt ist mein 18. Geburtstag* lange* vorbei und ich werde diesen Monat 19 und ein halbes Jahr alt ...



kids these days ....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WaXDaAsfHuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Februar 2013)

Alter fck ist die hübsch.

Ich will sofort wieder 18 sein. Da hat ich auch die gleiche Haarfarbe.

Man man man, ich hab noch 39 Minuten bis crs x clg anfängt, sollange schau ich das Bild an.

Auf dem großen Monitor sind die Kontraste noch besser.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2013)

Es hat begonnen.... die 21. Stunde.


----------



## Tilbie (9. Februar 2013)

Und alle so:


----------



## schneemaus (9. Februar 2013)

Ich guck nur wegen meinen kleinen Cousinen grade in der Mediathek den Kinder- und Jugendmaskenzug.. Die Kita von der Kleinen kam ganz am Anfang, ich hatte ja schon Hoffnung, da relativ schnell wieder abschalten zu können... Aber bei meinem Glück kommt die Schule von der Großen ganz am Ende


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Februar 2013)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Und alle so:


YEAH!!!






> Diesen Donnerstag zelebrieren wir das vorläufige Ende dieser Institution.
> Ich danke allen Heckenpennern und den schrulligen Ollen.
> Ich danke dem Alkohol und der Musik.
> Ich danke .::darkerradio::. Dem Radio eures Vertrauens.
> ...



Les ich jetzt erst. ^^´´


----------



## Magogan (9. Februar 2013)

Verdammt, hab kein Spiel, das ich spielen könnte ...

Guild Wars 2, HDRO, Diablo 3/SWTOR/WoW: Zu hohe Latenz, weil ich Videos hochlade ... Ein MMO bzw. Diablo 3 mit einer Latenz von über 600 ms zocken geht nicht -.-
WoW: Zusätzlich zu den Latenzproblemen ist auch noch das Abo abgelaufen, hab es gekündigt ^^
Minecraft: Mir macht das Bauen irgendwie mehr Spaß, wenn andere auch sehen, was ich baue ^^ (Also kann es nur im Let's Play zocken und da habe ich ziemlich viel vorproduziert ^^)


----------



## zoizz (9. Februar 2013)

Rightyright meine kleinen droogs, an patschka ist noch nicht zu denken, also ab in die milchbar!


----------



## Magogan (9. Februar 2013)

Ich find das genial, dass mein Prozessor zu 100% ausgelastet ist und ich das nicht einmal merke, wenn ich mir nicht gerade die Auslastung angucke ^^

Okay, das Programm, das den Prozessor so auslastet, hat auch niedrige Priorität ^^


----------



## Tilbie (9. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Februar 2013)

N'abend!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Februar 2013)

Flashgames Mago. http://www.newgrounds.com/games





> The Wii series (Sports, Fit, Motion, etc.), which has spanned about 6 years, has sold approximately triple the entire Legend of Zelda series, which has spanned 25 years.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Glaub ich mach mir heut nen super nerdigen Abend mit Elekromusik, Bier, Zichten und alles was im weitesten Sinne mit Kunst zu tuen hat.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2013)

wtf bloody ^^


----------



## Fakebook (9. Februar 2013)

Nabend!

Mensch, da bisste einen Nachmittahg mal aus das Haus und schon stet die Räpublik ohne Büldungsminister da. Woh sol dass hinfüren?


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Mensch, da bisste einen Nachmittahg mal aus das Haus und schon stet die Räpublik ohne Büldungsminister da. Woh sol dass hinfüren?



Ach, jetzt habe ich es verstanden....

Not bad!
Das gibt ein +


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Februar 2013)

lol ich würd ja auch ein + geben, aber ich kann nicht.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Februar 2013)

Kann es eigentlich sein, dass es hier im Buffed-Forum mal einen rechtsorientierten Schweizer gab?


----------



## Reflox (10. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kann es eigentlich sein, dass es hier im Buffed-Forum mal einen rechtsorientierten Schweizer gab?



Also ich war mal rechts, aber ich habs nicht durchblicken lassen.

Ich glaube ich weiss wen du meinst.


----------



## Fakebook (10. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kann es eigentlich sein, dass es hier im Buffed-Forum mal einen rechtsorientierten Schweizer gab?



Die Frage mit Nein zu beantworten, wäre ziemlich verwegen. Wer kennt hier schon jeden einzelnen Spammer.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also ich war mal rechts, aber ich habs nicht durchblicken lassen.
> 
> Ich glaube ich weiss wen du meinst.



Der Mod?


----------



## Reflox (10. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Der Mod?



Nene da gabs maln krässeren. 

Gab auch mal einen der sich Serbo-Schweizer nannte der in Wahrheit n SVPler war.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h_AJmVWF2LI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_EZVEqFFpNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Februar 2013)

wtf rechts orientierte Schweizer.



Spoiler



Darum sind die so gut drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> wtf rechts orientierte Schweizer.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Februar 2013)

Neulich in der Schweiz erlegt.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. Februar 2013)

äh das Horn...lassen wir das.


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Neulich in der Schweiz erlegt.



Rule 34.... No Exceptions




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Februar 2013)

It´s about the plot. =D



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Okay okay zur Abwechselung mal was schönes.





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder auch nich


----------



## zoizz (10. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was übersehe ich hier?


----------



## Reflox (10. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@zoizz

Harry,Ron und Hermine.


----------



## zoizz (10. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> @zoizz
> 
> Harry,Ron und Hermine.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt habschs auch - danke reflox


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Februar 2013)

Das is aber auch ein klarer Fall von "Man sieht nur was man weiß" (Goethe)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das Zitat bezieht sich auf die unterschiedliche Wahrnehmung von Menschen auf Grund von unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen.



Spoiler



sorry ich nutze jede Gelegenheit um ein neues Bild zu posten


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (10. Februar 2013)

Schlagzeilen von Sonntag



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. Februar 2013)

Wie kannst du eigentlich so schöne Buchstaben schreiben? Ob mit Maus oder Drawpad, meine sehen einfach hässlich aus


----------



## Fakebook (10. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie kannst du eigentlich so schöne Buchstaben schreiben? Ob mit Maus oder Drawpad, meine sehen einfach hässlich aus



Theoretisch damit.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In der Praxis dann aber doch eher nur Fonts. Rumkritzeln auf dem Grafikbrett - ja (mittlerweile ersetzt der Stift bei mir komplett die Maus, solange ich auf dem Brett bin), aber erstens hab ich ne ziemlich festgefahrene Handschrift und zweitens ändere ich den Text/Absätze/Schriftgröße meist noch x-mal. Und in der normalen Textebene geht das wesentlich schneller, als gezeichneten Text zu korregieren.
(Fonts vom Blöd-Schriftzug )
(Programm PhotoFiltre)

Edit:
grad getestet
drittens sähen meine sebstgemalten Buchstaben auch doof aus
viertens hakelt Brett/Software rum, wenn ich mit normaler Schreib-/Tippgeschwindigkeit dran gehe


----------



## Fakebook (10. Februar 2013)

@Reflox, so in etwa sähe das aus. Mit Bleistift auf Papier noch etwas besser)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2013)

Ich hab Hunger *Heult*


----------



## Fakebook (10. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab Hunger *Heult*



Ich war heute bei Frau Mama zum Geburtstag. Theoretisch sollte ich vor Dienstag keinen Hunger mehr verspüren.

(Und äh..
ich ruf nach meiner Rückkehr zu Hause an
ich: "Hoi, bin wieder jut anjekommen."
Dad: "Jut, did jing ja schnell."
ich: "joa, Stunde, sechs Minuten. Is eiskalt und sauglatt."
Dad: "Na hier im Wohnzimmer jehts. Is noch keener ausjerutscht."

Harrr harrr harrr)


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2013)

Ich hab nichts zu Essen da und ich habe heute noch nichts gegessen


----------



## Fakebook (10. Februar 2013)

So nen Becher Gemüsebrühe-Pulver sollte man immer zu Hause haben. Hält ewig, man braucht nur heißes Wasser und macht erstmal etwas satt. In der aufgemotzten Variante als Füllstoff geht Brotstückchen, Tofuklümpchen etc.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2013)

Hab ich, aber schmeckt nicht >.>


----------



## Fakebook (10. Februar 2013)

Ja, geb ich zu, ist kein Gaumenschmaus. Wird bei mir auch meist zweckentfremdet. 2-3 Teelöffel in ein langweiliges Salatdressing oder auch zum Pimpen von Tomatensoße.

Tiefkühler und Vorratsschrank sind rappelvoll. Bei mir liegts oft an der Unlust, länger als fünf Minuten in der Küche zu stehen. Wobei Nudeln kochen jetzt nicht wirklich anstrengend wäre. Dennoch steht der Pizzaman oft genug vor meiner Tür.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ja, geb ich zu, ist kein Gaumenschmaus. Wird bei mir auch meist zweckentfremdet. 2-3 Teelöffel in ein langweiliges Salatdressing oder auch zum Pimpen von Tomatensoße.
> 
> Tiefkühler und Vorratsschrank sind rappelvoll. Bei mir liegts oft an der Unlust, länger als fünf Minuten in der Küche zu stehen. Wobei Nudeln kochen jetzt nicht wirklich anstrengend wäre. Dennoch steht der Pizzaman oft genug vor meiner Tür.



Was ich gerne hätte wären jetzt Brötchen mit Käse.... *schwärm*


----------



## Fakebook (10. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Grüne kann man sicher rausfrimeln


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2013)

Du bist doof >.> *An den Bildschirm greif*


----------



## Fakebook (10. Februar 2013)

Ich kann noch viel dööfer


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich kann noch viel dööfer





Ich merke gerade das ich 10 Euro inner Patte habe und mir die ganze Zeit was hätte bestellen können....


----------



## Fakebook (10. Februar 2013)

Bitter. Für solche Fälle hab ich die türkische Botschaft* 300m weiter. Bis 5 Uhr offen. Die 'späteste' Lieferbude hat bis 1 oder 2 uhr offen.
Aber ich rechne nicht mit Hungergefühl vor 14:30 Uhr am Sonntag (dürfte meiner Aufwachzeit entsprechen.) Und dann gibts erstmal nen 0,4-L-Pott Kaffee und nen leckeres Brot mit Avokado zum FrühSpätstück.

*Dönerladen


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Bitter. Für solche Fälle hab ich die türkische Botschaft* 300m weiter. Bis 5 Uhr offen. Die 'späteste' Lieferbude hat bis 1 oder 2 uhr offen.
> Aber ich rechne nicht mit Hungergefühl vor 14:30 Uhr am Sonntag (dürfte meiner Aufwachzeit entsprechen.) Und dann gibts erstmal nen 0,4-L-Pott Kaffee und nen leckeres Brot mit Avokado zum FrühSpätstück.
> 
> *Dönerladen



Ich will auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch ._. *Fakebook hau*


----------



## Fakebook (10. Februar 2013)

Hab ich schon von dem Fressautomaten erzählt, der 100m und eine Häuserecke weiter auf dem Bahnsteig steht? Tag und Nacht offen


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2013)

Tja, da kann ich auch nichts machen!

Und deshalb gehe ich jetzt auch ganz dreist Schlafen!

HA!

*Springt mit seinen Kuscheltierchen ins Bettchen*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2013)

Sex mit Tieren


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sex mit Tieren






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





SRSLY?????????


----------



## zoizz (10. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Nee, ich bin einfach tight Homie.



Schande! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Nee, ich bin einfach tight Homie.





Wrynn schrieb:


> tight = eng ^^



 2 homos ohne zeitgefühl..... ehm ich meine homies


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2013)

Mach dich nicht lustig, Aun. Ist doch schön, wenn sie sich voneinander angezogen fühlen. Leider dürfen Homopärchen in Deutschland keine Kinder adoptieren.


----------



## Legendary (10. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> 2 homos ohne zeitgefühl..... ehm ich meine homies



No homo!


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

ach komm ich kenn deinen blick



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2013)

Wie immer Homosexuell hier als Negativ abgestempelt wird. *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE_mpGZFRv0

@schrotti ^^


http://www.mindsdelight.de

soviel kranker mist unter anderem ein schweizer in badeanzügen der seine animefiguren ableckt ^^


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> soviel kranker mist unter anderem ein schweizer in badeanzügen der seine animefiguren ableckt ^^



du sollst doch nicht reflox´dunkles geheimnis verraten




3000!


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

der gute morgen smalltalk wurde ja schon gumo abgekürzt können wir da nicht nachtschwärmer mit ns abkürzen wär weniger zu tippen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie immer Homosexuell hier als Negativ abgestempelt wird. *Kopfschüttel*





> Mach dich nicht lustig, Aun. Ist doch schön, wenn sie sich voneinander angezogen fühlen. Leider dürfen Homopärchen in Deutschland keine Kinder adoptieren.




Du empfindest also die Befürwortung homosexueller Beziehunen als negativ? Mein Gott, du widerst mich an. Auch wenn man nicht selber homosexuell ist, braucht man noch lange nicht so tun, als ob es was schlechtes wäre. Wenn die Menschen das so wollen, dann lass sie doch! Ist ja nicht so, als ob es dir schadet...

Wrynn, ich wäre für nasch.


----------



## Reflox (10. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> du sollst doch nicht reflox´dunkles geheimnis verraten






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (10. Februar 2013)

Flöxchen und ich haben eben eine ganz spezielle Beziehung zueinander.


----------



## zoizz (10. Februar 2013)

Aus meinem Zitat geht leider nicht hervor, dass in dem "Guten Morgähn"-Thread gepostet wurde, obwohl -Posten nur zwischen 6 und 21 Uhr (Erweitert)- deswegen: Schande!


----------



## Reflox (10. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Flöxchen und ich haben eben eine ganz spezielle Beziehung zueinander.


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Flöxchen und ich haben eben eine ganz spezielle Beziehung zueinander.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




404 file not found...


----------



## Legendary (10. Februar 2013)

Krieg dich wieder ein, du bist selbst ne Bitch.


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

püh


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3dS5AAWbCt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aun,Äo,Reflox bei der kissenschlacht ^^


----------



## Reflox (10. Februar 2013)

Bei ÄO und mir sieht es eher so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja dann eben Programmänderung:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MIRfhU4pR1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (10. Februar 2013)

Yaaah Go Ninja beschte Lied!


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> "Twilight" kann man ja noch eindeutig erkennen, aber dieses "Step up Miami" muss man schon selber haben, und es erraten zu können ^^




nur dumm, wenn man den mist gerade erst am morgen auf einschlägigen seiten gesehen hat..... also nichts mit selber haben


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leck mich doch, ich kann nichtmal einen Stream auf 240p flüssig gucken.

Und dann das noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, das sind Minuten. Man kann sich nichtmal die Aufzeichnungen vernünftig ansehen. Normalerweise ist ein Video 1-2 Stunden lang. Oder auch 10 Stunden, wo dann alle Spiele mit Pausen drauf sind.

Aber so wie gestern ist es ein kompletter Reinfall, bei Sk vs FN fehlt einfach das halbe Endgame. In einem Video sieht es für das eine Team gut aus, im nächsten explodiert breites der Nexus. Buh.

Ich hab echt den Kaffee auf.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das in der Shoutbox lässt dich nimmer los, was?


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

ich mein wtf schrotti - wie biste auf freddy krüger mit den dildo händen nur gekommen ^^


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich mein wtf schrotti - wie biste auf freddy krüger mit den dildo händen nur gekommen ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt hab ich nen totalen schaden...


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2013)

Den Freddie Krüger mit den Dildohänden hab ich nie gesehen O_o

Edit: Ich hatte beim ersten mal schauen gar nicht gemerkt, dass das Dildos sind XD


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2013)

Hach ja...


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

war ja klar das da sean wach wird ^^


----------



## tonygt (10. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Leck mich doch, ich kann nichtmal einen Stream auf 240p flüssig gucken.
> 
> Und dann das noch.
> 
> ...



Jo Stream laggte am anfang noch etwas war heute aber besser aber bei LOLVODs findest du eig das komplette Youtube Video vom Stream wo du alle übertragenen Spielen siehst.
LOLVods


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2013)

Hm? Wieso?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Februar 2013)

Danke Tony! 

<3


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2013)

juten tach und ein herzliches grüß gott von der ostfront. hier ist bombenstimmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (11. Februar 2013)

Mein Internet geht immer noch nicht ... Scheiß Telecolumbus ...


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Mago, deine Seite ist hässlich. Da musste nochmal Hand anlegen. (people, please suppress the masturbation jokes )


----------



## Olliruh (11. Februar 2013)

vloll wie ein eimer gg
karnevall ? beste 
lance butters zieht immer als kostüm #yolo


----------



## Konov (11. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Mago, deine Seite ist hässlich. Da musste nochmal Hand anlegen. (people, please suppress the masturbation jokes )



vorallem hat man so ein nerviges geruckel im hintergrund weil das so eine fette hintergrundgrafik ist mit 10 milliarden pixeln was einfach nur nervt


----------



## Magogan (11. Februar 2013)

Das ist nur ein kleines Bild, das sich immer wiederholt.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein kleines Bild, das sich immer wiederholt.



still gay


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2013)

even more gay than gaylight!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Februar 2013)

wie hieß nochmal die seite wo man nach den günstigsten key´s suchen konnte? bf3 kost im laden zuviel und ich kann mir das spiel ja von meinem bruder kopieren.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein kleines Bild, das sich immer wiederholt.


Ich überspring mal die Vorposter. Ich hab nähmlich allmählich Angst, dass Zam recht hat. Willst du dir nicht mal was anderes für die Seite überlegen? Für was soll überhaupt die Seite gut sein? Ist ja nicht so, als ob sie einem Mehrwert hat. Oder kommt da noch was tolles?


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2013)

http://isthereanydeal.com/


----------



## Konov (11. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein kleines Bild, das sich immer wiederholt.



Auch das kann nerviges Miniruckeln verursachen. Das ist wie bei diesen schlecht programmierten webseiten die einen mit irgendwelchen flash oder sonstigen rotz-plugins überladen....

weniger ist manchmal mehr!!!


----------



## Olliruh (11. Februar 2013)

Dudes ich werde Papst #yolo


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2013)

Also damit das ganze nicht eskaliert irgendwann - auch wenn mago manchmal unbeabsichtlich leute draufstösst

Website und youtube tips geben okay

mago persönlich samt eltern angehen wie es schonmal war nicht okay 


wir wissen ja nicht wie mago das alles persönlich nimmt


----------



## Magogan (11. Februar 2013)

Bei mir ruckelt nichts, Konov. Welchen Browser verwendest du denn?

Und sich wiederholende Hintergrundbilder sind nun auch nicht so unüblich, um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Februar 2013)

Die Website hat BF3 Premium nicht. 

Mago packt das schon, der is zäh wie Leder. =D


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Naja, seit Web 2.0 macht man das eigentlich nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Konov (11. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bei mir ruckelt nichts, Konov. Welchen Browser verwendest du denn?
> 
> Und sich wiederholende Hintergrundbilder sind nun auch nicht so unüblich, um ehrlich zu sein.



Ja, wenn es vernünftige kleine bilder sind.... deren aufbau man kaum bemerkt ^^

benutze firefox
Und ich hab das problem nie. Nur auf ganz bestimmten seiten wo sowas halt scheiße programmiert ist oder es grafiken sind, die nicht richtig komprimiert wurden


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Mago, klopfst du die Eitnräge eigentlich von Hand ein? O_o




Der Hintergrund passt ja auch mal gar nicht zu den Feldern.


----------



## Ogil (11. Februar 2013)

Also bei mir ruckelt da auch nix. Huebsch is das Ganze allerdings wirklich nicht. Grad durch dieses Hintergrundbild sieht die Seite halt irgendwie sehr billig aus. Sowas mag vor 15 Jahren ja noch schick gewesen sein - aber da waren auch blinkende Gifs der Megahit. Ansonsten sind mir da zu viele verschiedene Farbtoene unterwegs: 4 verschiedene Blautoene sind mindestens 2 zu viel! Und wenn mir auf so einer Seite gleich erstmal Werbung entgegen hupft (bzw. ein Feld "Werbung" - da der Rest eh weggeblockt wird) hab ich schon gleich keine Lust mehr weiter zu lesen...


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Lager mal das CSS bitte in eigene Stylesheets aus. Das ist ja furchtbar...


----------



## Konov (11. Februar 2013)

Hab nochmal nachgeschaut, also die seite an sich ruckelt nicht, das youtube fenster eiert wenn man hoch und runterscrollt. Fragt mich net warum ^^

scheint also doch net so schlimm zu sein wie erst angenommen, ich nehme das zurück


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Das mit dem Youtbe rumgeeiere hab ich auf verschiedenen Seiten. An llem kan er auch net schuld sein ^^

Die Seite ist aber recht schlampig umgesetzt. An deiner Seite würde  ich die nomma neu machen.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2013)

Da isse wieder - Besuch weg und ich bin ausnahmsweise mal froh um die Ruhe ^_^


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

huhu, Schneemaus *wink*


----------



## Olliruh (11. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPT9EgaJpJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (11. Februar 2013)

Ich versteh auch net so ganz warum man immer noch 500 folgen minecraft macht.... interessiert das wirklich jemanden??

Ok es muss einem selbst spass machen. Aber das ist so innovationslos dass ich heulkrämpfe bekomm. 

Neulich durch zufall mal ein lets play von einem "Owigon" entdeckt: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jL8wcVucO3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Klar der Eurotrucksimulator interessiert praktisch niemanden, aber die art wie er das spiel präsentiert unterhält mich so gut, dass ich mir zwei seiner folgen einfach so nebenbei mal reingezogen hab.
Man muss nicht unbedingt reden wie ein Talkmaster....aber die stimme macht da scheinbar viel aus (hab es selbst nie probiert).

Und dann ein Spiel so zu präsentieren... da hab ich als Nicht-Trucker hinterher Bock mir den Eurotrucksimulator zu kaufen.

So muss das laufen...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Februar 2013)

Ich bin dafür jeder macht einen Lets Play Selbstversuch und stellt ihn auf Youtube hoch. Dann gibts hier viel zu reden =D

Edit: BF3 Premium für 25 Euro geschossen.

Glaub ich aber erst wenns wirklich läuft. ^^


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Da isse wieder - Besuch weg und ich bin ausnahmsweise mal froh um die Ruhe ^_^



und immer noch nüchtern?


----------



## Magogan (11. Februar 2013)

Ich bin auch kein Webdesigner ^^ Also wenn jemand eine bessere Idee für einen Hintergrund hat ... Ich hab keine ...

Wollte mir eigentlich Dead Space 3 kaufen, aber das Spiel hat sogar einen InGame-Shop ... Schlimmer als so ein F2P-MMO Oo


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür jeder macht einen Lets Play Selbstversuch und stellt ihn auf Youtube hoch. Dann gibts hier viel zu reden =D



Alle das selbe Spiel? Irgendwelche Regeln? Ich find die Idee witzig. 

Und Mago ist ja uns da schon überlegen. Der kann uns dann helfen.   

Mago, richte mal den Teamviewer bei dir ein, dann schauen wir mal ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Februar 2013)

Hm, alle das gleiche Spiel wär auch interessant. Müssten nur alle das Spiel haben.

Ich hab btw. meine Stimmer noch nie aufgenommen ^^


Edit: Diese edlen Tropfen in Nuss machen süchtig.


----------



## Magogan (11. Februar 2013)

Schrotti, mein iPhone findet Schrottkarre richtiger als Schrotti, außerdem geht mein Internet nicht, scheiß Telecolumbus ...


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Dis, Wahrheit, unuseful Fact of the day?

Was willst du mir mit dieser Botschaft sagen?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Februar 2013)

Trolololol Windows Audiorecorder. Jetzt kann ich mir selbst Witze erzählen.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Meine Stimme ist ein Witz. Nach der Selbstaufnahme wunderts mich, dass ich von Leuten nicht verspottet werde...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mein Internet geht immer noch nicht ... Scheiß Telecolumbus ...


Hat Mago schon vor 2 Stunden und 40 Minuten geschrieben das sein Inet nicht geht.

Edit: Ich weis nicht. Als das Headset auf dem Tisch lag (so spreche ich normalerweise im Raid) fand ich meine Stimme scheiße. Jetzt wo ich das Headset aufhab geht die Stimme besser klar. Nur spreche ich ungern mit Headset auf, weil ich dann meine eigene Stimme beim Sprechen anders als gewohnt höre.


----------



## Magogan (11. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Dis, Wahrheit, unuseful Fact of the day?
> 
> Was willst du mir mit dieser Botschaft sagen?


Kein TeamViewer ohne Internet.

Mit einem besseren Mikrofon klingt die Stimme unter Umständen besser. Headsets haben meist eher schlechte Mikrofone ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Da was gescheites draus zu basteln dauert auch mehr als 10 Minuten. Ich habe die letzten paar Jahre bei nem Wettbewerb mitgemacht, bei dem es um ds Erstellen von Webapplikationen geht. Als Vorbereitung hatten wir immer 2 Digne getan: Mal andere Seiten anschauen und analysieren, wie die Aufgebaut sind, und dann noh mal mit Papier und Stiften überlegen, wie sie aussehen soll.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 G35. Aber ich brauch auf jeden Fall son Rauschunterdrückungsmöppel vorne dran. Wie bei demhier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Schrotti hat das Web 1.0 noch mit Tuche gezeichnet =D


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Jupp, ich bin der Arsch, der dafür gesorgt hat, dass sich jetzt alle Webdesigner mit Typography außeinander setzten müssen.   

Ansonsten: Farben haben eine Bedeutung. Das Farbschema sollte aus 2 Farben (ALLERHÖCHSTENS 3) bestehen und ganz guter Weg um ne Seite sinnvoll aufzubauen ist sich immer wieder die Frage zu stellen:"Warum mache ich das genau so?". Wenn man es nicht anständig begründen kann, sollte es wieder rausfliegen.


----------



## Magogan (11. Februar 2013)

Hmm, ich will mir vielleicht das Rode NT1-A (+USB-Audiointerface) holen, falls ich mehr Zuschauer bekomme (die ca. 230 Euro müssen sich auch lohnen).


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

300€ O_o

Probiers mal mit 190€...

Und wofür? Bist du Sänger? Bevo du dir teures Zeug kaufst, bring erstmal etwas mehr Qualität rein. Die Qualität deiner Stimme ist dein geringstes Problem....


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Februar 2013)

Meeh, es gibt sogar lets plays zu Crimsonland. Was muss ich denn noch aus dem Hut zaubern? scorched earth? fck gibts auch. okay es gibt scheinbar alles.

Bevor ich mir den Kopf verbrechen zelebriere ich jetzt meinen Feierabend mit den neuen tvkritik. bis später. (edits nicht ausgeschlossen ^^ )


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2013)

wi8e wärs mit nem lets play zum gb tetris oder bg zelda?


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Zelda hab ich glaub ich schon gesehen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Februar 2013)

Ich hät ja Bock auf Commander Keen oder Jazz Jack Rabit. Spiele meiner Kindheit. Hach.

Scheiße man ich wollte doch aufhören zu schreiben

Supergau währe für mich ein Point and Klick Adventure. Ausnahme Edna bricht aus, das war cool. Aber mit Baphomets Fluch (ja ich weis, falsch geschrieben) kannst du mich mit jagen. Call of Cthulhu hab ich auch nicht geschafft obwohl ich Lovecraft Fan bin.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Bloody, mach's. Wenn'S gut ist gibt's nen Subscribe ^^


----------



## Legendary (11. Februar 2013)

na konov, heute wieder auf stänkertour unterwegs?


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Wir bauchen hier mehr Posts


----------



## Magogan (11. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Supergau währe für mich ein Point and Klick Adventure. Ausnahme Edna bricht aus, das war cool. Aber mit Baphomets Fluch (ja ich weis, falsch geschrieben) kannst du mich mit jagen. Call of Cthulhu hab ich auch nicht geschafft obwohl ich Lovecraft Fan bin.


Ich bin Guybrush Threepwood, ein mächtiger Pirat! ... Das musst du mal zocken haha xD ... Also Monkey Island[sup]TM[/sup] meine ich ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Mago, u mad with me?


----------



## Fritzche (11. Februar 2013)

Mööp bin aber auch wieder weg ins Bette  War ein extrem anstrengender Montag -.-


----------



## Magogan (11. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Mago, u mad with me?


Was wo wie? Wieso sollte ich?


----------



## Konov (11. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> na konov, heute wieder auf stänkertour unterwegs?



neee 

hab den mago ja eigentlich liep
obwohl der yt channel halt scheiße aussieht


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was wo wie? Wieso sollte ich?



Ich weiß ja net, wie gut du mit so offensiver Kritik umgehen kannst. Außerdem bin ich mir net sicher, ob ich vielleicht net zu gemeint war.


Konov: So gut wie jeder YT-Kanal sieht scheiße aus. Das hat Google verbockt.


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2013)

bin mal off - baba


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2013)

gn8 schnucki


----------



## Konov (12. Februar 2013)

das internet is nich mehr das was es mal war 


gute nacht!


----------



## Aun (12. Februar 2013)

same here. gn8 genossen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Februar 2013)

Jaha frag mal das Fernsehen.

Markus Lanz hat in den 90ern bei RTL Shows auf Britt Niveau moderiert. In seiner Tankshow hat er in diesem in Jahr 8 von 9 Folgen das Dschunglecamp als Thema aufgegriffen.

Jetzt moderiert er Wetten, dass... ? und wird von dem morbiden Mob an Zuschauern für einen Gutmenschen gehalten.

Ich bin mittlerweile der festen Überzeugung das wir uns, als Gesellschaft nicht länger vorwärts bewegen.

Moment wie bin ich da jetzt drauf gekommen.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2013)

spliff ist ein spaß


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Februar 2013)

lern schreiben faggit


----------



## Reflox (12. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Februar 2013)

MA BOYS


----------



## H2OTest (12. Februar 2013)

ist er nicht süß ?  so knuffig x333333 :§ *cute*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Februar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ist er nicht süß ?  so knuffig x333333 :§ *cute*



so homo.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (12. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (12. Februar 2013)

Grade so ne Scheiße mit Adobe Premiere Pro gemacht 


Hab ne DayZ aufnahme von mir rückwärts laufen lassen....


----------



## Magogan (12. Februar 2013)

ProSieben sinkt so langsam auf RTL-Niveau ... We love Sölden, The Beauty and the Nerd, ...


----------



## Reflox (12. Februar 2013)

Ist der Facebook Chat nur bei mir tot?


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2013)

Ich bin nicht in der Position eine qualifizierte Antwort zu geben.


----------



## Fritzche (12. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ist der Facebook Chat nur bei mir tot?



Ja  Also bei mir gehts Oo


----------



## Reflox (12. Februar 2013)

Bei mir geht gar nix. Weder PC noch Netbook oder Iphone durchs Handynetz.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2013)

Scheiß Schweiz. So gute Nacht kinners ,drückt mir die fettigen tabsedäumchen für morgen <3


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Februar 2013)

cool ich kann jazz jack rabbit dirket durch die dosbox aufnehmen.

@olli: *drück*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Februar 2013)

nacht bby

bin auch mal poofen, hauste


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Februar 2013)

FB Chat ist gerade tot jop.

Wup Wup neues Auto!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Februar 2013)

cool =D 

hoffe ich hab das auch bald mit meinem auto in trockenen Tüchern.

Fahr immo mit Motorrad zur Arbeit.

Hm, schneit das grade draußen? -.-;


----------



## schneemaus (12. Februar 2013)

Ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen...



Magogan schrieb:


> Hab sogar ein paar Videos mit über 100 Aufrufen ^^




Süß.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5uUeqP4Fxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Draufklicken, dann siehste ja, wie viel Views das Ding hat...

Edit: Ja, ich weiß, das Video ist doof. Aber sorry, Mago, irgendwas läuft doch da schief, wenn ich mit so nem Crap so viele Views hab?!


----------



## Reflox (12. Februar 2013)

Ich habe eins mit 200k. Get on my level.


oh warte, sind doch 300k


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Februar 2013)

Schicker youtube channel schneemaus ^^

rainbow dash for the win. =)




200k views schön und gut. Sprichst du in dem Video?^^
Ich entlass euch mal in die Nacht. bb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

first


----------



## Aun (13. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> förster im wald



schmeißt die kettensäge an und läuft amok !


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue, könntest du sogar Recht haben.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen...



Boobs sind das geheimniss


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2013)

Moah... Schlafen gehen, nicht schlafen gehen.. Ich weiß nich.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Februar 2013)

bleib wach, bleib wach, bleib wach




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2013)

Wozu denn?


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwud6Qh4e_c[/youtube]


----------



## Aun (13. Februar 2013)

boar ich hasse adobe flash. wann wird der crap abgeschafft? 2 mal täglich crasht der bullshit mir alles....

ich glaub bloody wartet auf ne neue folge ponys, walking dead oder den lotto 6er ^^ 



schneemaus schrieb:


> Moah... Schlafen gehen, nicht schlafen gehen.. Ich weiß nich.





bleib wach und ich führe dich tiefer in den kaninchenbau, als du es dirj emals hättest erträumen können


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Februar 2013)

Ich guck grad noch Fussball und überlege was ich danach mache.

Mlp bin ich nicht up to date, halte mir immer ein paar Folgen offen die ich noch nicht gesehen habe.

Walking Dead spiele oder guck ich nicht, obwohl ich weis das es sehr gut sein muss.

N 6er im Lotto werd ich nicht bekommen. Spiele kein Lotto.






> Wozu denn?



Keine Ahnung



Spoiler



Bett is so langweilig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. Februar 2013)

du bist und bleibst ein hoffnungsloser fall


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2013)

Woot mate


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

So wird das aber nix mit >=10000 Seiten für den Nachtschwärmer...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Februar 2013)

zock jetzt ne Runde bf3 + premium für nur 38€.


----------



## Wynn (13. Februar 2013)

ich war ja auf seite 9000 schrotti 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vshDh8OldZE


----------



## Fakebook (13. Februar 2013)

Juten Abend!

Nu hab ich mir zu nem besonderen Anlass nen billigen Wein gegönnt und bin REICHLICH angedätscht.
Abstinenz ist wirklich tückisch. So untrainiert gibts morgen sicher Muskelkater.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Abstinenz ist wirklich türkisch.



Naja, nicht wirklich!


----------



## Fakebook (13. Februar 2013)

@sean, oller Zitatefälscher, Grüß dich!

Also wäre ich zwanzig Jahre jünger, würde ich mir nen Doktor-Titel verdienen wollen. Thema meiner Promo-Arbeit:
"Phänomen Strg C - Geistesgrätsche bei der Doktorarbeit"


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Februar 2013)

Ich dachte schon

"Zitate fälschen, dass Universum in der Nussschale"




wow bf3 macht Laune. Ich muss mich ernsthaft zurückhalten. 


oder


"Plagiat, Tipps vom Doktor"


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Februar 2013)

*Klaut Fakebook nen Döner*


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2013)




----------



## seanbuddha (14. Februar 2013)

Och Zammileinchen, was gibt es wieder? *Tätschel*


----------



## Fakebook (14. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Klaut Fakebook nen Döner*



Du Schuft! Offenbar sind dir meine Reizthemen wohlbekannt   
Zum Glück zu spät, um die Gedanken länger um 'Döner' kreisen zu lassen, aufs Fahrrad zu steigen und sich die Wampe zu stretchen.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Du Schuft! Offenbar sind dir meine Reizthemen wohlbekannt



Nicht nur das, ich kenne jeden Milimeter deines Körpers mit dazu!


----------



## Fakebook (14. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, ich kenne jeden Milimeter deines Körpers mit dazu!



Dafür wäre eine paläontologische Ausbildung notwendig..


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Dafür wäre eine paläontologische Ausbildung notwendig..



Die habe ich!


----------



## Reflox (14. Februar 2013)

srsly, what the fuck is wrong with you people?


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> srsly, what the fuck is wrong with you people?



*Reflox ganz dolle umarm*
Käsekuchen!


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)




----------



## zoizz (14. Februar 2013)

Komet heute nacht? anyone?


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

Was für ein Komet?


----------



## Reflox (14. Februar 2013)

@Schrotti



> ich mag das Ende D
> 
> is echt komisch, wenn man sich rein gar nix beim Bild gedacht hat xDD
> 
> hey sankyu und danke an Mr. Unbekannt-Retter-in-der-Not


----------



## zoizz (14. Februar 2013)

Komet 
1. Fehler: ist wohl doch erst morgen
2. Fehler: Der Arbeitskollege hat es in der Mittagspause von nem anderen aufgeschnappt, heute um 21Uhr soll am Himmel was zu sehen sein - stille Post und so ...
3. Fehler: draussen is kalt -.-


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

Ich werd Kunstkritiker!   

Wobei Improvisationstheater schon immer zu einen meiner wenigen Stärken gehört hat. ^^


----------



## Magogan (14. Februar 2013)

Du kritisierst auch schon dauernd meine Webseite ^^ Für meine Verhältnisse sieht die eigentlich ganz gut aus, hab schon schlimmere Seiten gemacht xD

Was meint ihr, hört sich meine Stimme besser an mit dem neuen Mikrofon (siehe Ankündigungsvideo auf meinem Kanal)?


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> 3. Fehler: draussen is kalt -.-



jopp isr es ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Du kritisierst auch schon dauernd meine Webseite ^^ Für meine Verhältnisse sieht die eigentlich ganz gut aus, hab schon schlimmere Seiten gemacht xD
> 
> Was meint ihr, hört sich meine Stimme besser an mit dem neuen Mikrofon (siehe Ankündigungsvideo auf meinem Kanal)?


Mago, in dem Augenblick, indem die Seite gut ist, sag ich nix mehr dazu. Ich bin ganz knapp davor, das Ding selber zu bauen! Ich kann die nicht ab!   
Außerdem: Sowas mach ich nur, wenn ich jemandem helfen will. Würde ich dir schlechtes wollen, hätte ich das scheußliche Ding netmal erwähnt. ^^

Und an alle Hater: Ich werde den Versuch machen und mit das Vid anhören. Wünscht mir Glück!


----------



## Magogan (14. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Mago, in dem Augenblick, indem die Seite gut ist, sag ich nix mehr dazu. Ich bin ganz knapp davor, das Ding selber zu bauen! Ich kann die nicht ab!
> Außerdem: Sowas mach ich nur, wenn ich jemandem helfen will. Würde ich dir schlechtes wollen, hätte ich das scheußliche Ding netmal erwähnt. ^^
> 
> Und an alle Hater: Ich werde den Versuch machen und mit das Vid anhören. Wünscht mir Glück!


Das Video ist auch gar nicht so lang^^ Nur 1:18 ^^

Hast du denn ein paar Tipps, was ich zum Beispiel als Hintergrund für die Website nehmen sollte?


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Februar 2013)

Abend.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das Video ist auch gar nicht so lang^^ Nur 1:18 ^^
> 
> Hast du denn ein paar Tipps, was ich zum Beispiel als Hintergrund für die Website nehmen sollte?



Ich bin nu ungern das A-Loch, aber im 1:1 Vergleich mit einam alten Video (beides 1080P) von dir ist hat es FAST gar nichts gebracht. Auf die 320€ umgerechnet war das Geldverschwendung.


Zum Hintergrund: Einfach nur mal den Hintergrund zu ändern reicht net, da es ja um ein Gesamtkonzept geht. Die Elemente auf der Seite arbeiten viel mit Weiß und Blau. Spontan würde mir ein dunklerer Grauton einfallen und EINFARBIG. Der Hintergrund sollte nicht ablenken sondern eher noch den Inhalt hervorheben. Ein Hintergrundbild wie auf anderen Gamginseiten oder deinem Kanal wüde ich bei deinem momentanen Stand nicht machen. Mir fällt nichts ein, dass optisch da jetzt reinpassen könnte. Einen hellen Hintegrund würde ich nicht nehmen, weil die Seite dan zu grell wird und wenn du jetzt einen dunklen Blauton nimmst, befürchte ich, dass es zu viel des guten sein wird. Sich jetzt einfach mal auf eines festlegen ist llerdings schwierig. Da müsste man etwas experimentieren.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Februar 2013)

nabend.

Hab meinen Fernseher jetzt zum Monitor umgewandelt, wollt ich eigentlich schon lange tuen. Irgendwie ist die Schrift noch seltsam pixelig, mit der Clear Typ Textanpassung wird das auch nicht besser. : /
Mago das Micro hört sich gut an. Jetzt musst du nurnoch an dem arbeiten was du in das Micro sprichst. =)

Achja und mein Monitor resetet immer von "nur Scan" (1920x1080) auf 16:9, automatisch nach ner Zeit, das ist äußerst nervig weil ich dann nurnoch die Hälfte der Taskleiste sehe.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

Schaut mal nach, ob ihr das Spiel Auditoium in euer Steam-Library habt. Valve hat was verkackt. XD


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2013)

ich liebe bloodys signatur 
zu geil. 


so re und der abend ist im arsch


----------



## Reflox (14. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> so re und der abend ist im arsch



Same here. Valentinstag und man wird von einer sehr guten Freundin ignoriert, obwohl man nix gemacht hat. Oder ich weiss zumindest nicht was ich getan haben soll.
F*cken ey. Kein Bock mehr.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U9eCO4u123M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2013)

naja ignoriert hat mich niemand. dafür ist der abend im krankenhaus und in tränen geendet.
naja prost genossen


----------



## Reflox (14. Februar 2013)

Was hast gemacht?


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2013)

ich garnicht. vater von freundin kurz vor filmbeginn mit instabiler angina pectoris in kkh geliefert. abend im arsch, schnellste fahrt zum kkh ever, sie kurz vorm zusammenbruch. naja mal schaun wies morgen ist


----------



## Reflox (14. Februar 2013)

Ach du Scheisse :/


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Februar 2013)

Oha, hoffen wir mal das beste.




edit: Mein Fernseher wäre der perfekte Monitor, aber er verhält sich wie ne bitch. Glaub ich werd den nurnoch für videos benutzen. Foren machen keinen Spaß weil die Schrift schwer lesbar ist, Spiele auch nicht weil der Bildaufbau zu langsam ist (zumindest bei bf3). Außerdem resetet er immer auf 16:9 und schneidet mir die Kanten ab. 

edit2: ach darum is grad nix los. TSM!


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> TSM!



jo alle wollen atm reha- und sportbandagen   

niemand schaut LoL spiele


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

tsm?


----------



## tonygt (14. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> jo alle wollen atm reha- und sportbandagen
> 
> niemand schaut LoL spiele



Doch aktuell so 200k Leute und das sind nur die Playoffs


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Doch aktuell so 200k Leute und das sind nur die Playoffs



alles kleine wanker ohne rl


----------



## tonygt (14. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> alles kleine wanker ohne rl



So wie alle Gamer


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Let's get ready to RUUUUMBLEEEE!!!!


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Seems legit...   



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ohhhh...welch großzügiges angebot... *Grinst*


Wenn du einen auf pseudogruselig machen willst, musste dir mehr Mühe geben. Ich hab Sa**haare, die furchteregender sind als du.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Februar 2013)

http://www.uscav.com/productinfo.aspx?productid=16476&tabid=548&AID=10523631&PID=1609763&SID=tfc_-_13_33_130215_b6f4806bfdca87250824ebce0cb51c98%3A0000


Ha!
Ich hab eine! Und die liefern International! 

Wird nur teuer... 400 Euro mindestens ._.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Februar 2013)

Is da n Mikrophon drin?


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Februar 2013)

Cannot ship to APO/FPO addresses. 
Shipments allowed to USA only.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Is da n Mikrophon drin?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2013)

was willst mit einer gasmaske sean ?


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> was willst mit einer gasmaske sean ?



Ich finde die äußerst schick und würde sie an meine Wand hängen ^^


----------



## Konov (15. Februar 2013)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich finde die äußerst schick und würde sie an meine Wand hängen ^^



an der wand jaja ^^

sean ist ganz klar bei tag 10 ^^


----------



## zoizz (15. Februar 2013)

Auf der nächsten Loveparade der Held sein ^^ oh wait .... "we are marching on" 	 [spielte 1Live damals direkt nach einer erschütternden Panikreportage]


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uspv4o5sF_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



spielte unser radio als sie meinten das trinkwasser verunreinigt ist weil rohrbruch ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Februar 2013)

http://www.ace-markenshop.com/draeger-zivilschutz-vollmaske-cdr-4500.160439.htm



Ich hab eine <3


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Wieso hast du eine Maske auf?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Februar 2013)

Sean kann seine Fürze nicht mehr ertragen darum die Gasmaske.   




Sry ich bin heut irgendwie geistig abwesend. Es macht mich fertig das mein Fernseher nicht versteht das ClearType bedeutet.





Und wieso liegt hier eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wieso hast du eine Maske auf?


Warum liegt da Stroh?


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Hmm, dann **** mir doch einen! ^^

So genial dieser Dialog ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xIwrLkWk44M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nur die erste Minute reicht schon.


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Davon hab ich das Original auf Bluray ^^


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> http://www.ace-marke...4500.160439.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab eine <3



224 € euro ?


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Hab sogar eine "Warum liegt hier Stroh?"-Folge im Let's Play: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s394qJ0uLU


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




muss ich drandenken ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Jungend von heute. Ich hab mich noch mit ner Schweiserbrille als modisches Accessoire begnügt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da musste ich dran denken



> Paralympics-Star
> Pistorius wegen Mordes angeklagt
> 
> Ein Gericht hat Mordanklage gegen Oscar Pistorius erhoben. Der Sprinter brach beim Verlesen der Vorwürfe in Tränen aus, die Anschuldigungen bestritt er vehement.


----------



## Reflox (15. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Februar 2013)

Nur weil ich *320 Euronen ausgeben möchte? ^^ Lasst mich doch


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2013)

kann einer der mods bitte bescheid sagen ob die ip von sean und mago die selben sind ?


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Nein, Sean Connery da oben macht mich nur nach ^^ Allerdings habe ich keinen Gasmaskenfetisch ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> kann einer der mods bitte bescheid sagen ob die ip von sean und mago die selben sind ?



Wie muss ich das denn jetzt verstehen?


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2013)

2 leute die gleichzeitig soviel geld ausgeben ^^

hättest du die nicht aus armee restbeständen billiger bekommen ? ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Februar 2013)

127.0.0.1


----------



## zoizz (15. Februar 2013)

wäre ja an sich nicht so schlimm, aber das "wofür" entzieht sich jeder argumentation ... ich raffs echt nicht ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Februar 2013)

Ich möchte eine brandneue die Funktionstüchtig und CBRN zertifiziert ist ^^

http://www.ace-markenshop.com/draeger-zivilschutzfilter-a2b2e2k1-p3-abc-schwarz.4175.html

Bestelle ich ja dazu.


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> wäre ja an sich nicht so schlimm, aber das "wofür" entzieht sich jeder argumentation ... ich raffs echt nicht ^^



willst du das wirklich wissen ?


----------



## Legendary (15. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xIwrLkWk44M[/media]
> 
> 
> Nur die erste Minute reicht schon.



wie heißt der porn eigentlich? will ihn mir mal ganz ansehen


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte nur ein gutes Mikrofon ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Ach wenn doch blos das Finger Tracking ohne Hacks mit Kinect funktionieren würde...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Februar 2013)

Mir fallen nur böse Dinge ein wenn ich über die Verwendung von Gasmasken nachdenke.

Irgendjemand was friedliches?


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Mir fallen nur böse Dinge ein wenn ich über die Verwendung von Gasmasken nachdenke.
> 
> Irgendjemand was friedliches?


Kampf gegen den Schimmel in den Wänden.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> wie heißt der porn eigentlich? will ihn mir mal ganz ansehen



Hast ne Pm!


----------



## Reflox (15. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kampf gegen den Schimmel in den Wänden.


Burn it with fire!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

> Lieber *Herd*^_^
> Wie geht’s Ihnen?
> Das billigste Gw2 Gold wird nun zum hei?en Verkauf auf (...)



Ich fühle mich plötzlich so, als würde jemand einen Topf auf mich stellen ...


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (15. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Mir fallen nur böse Dinge ein wenn ich über die Verwendung von Gasmasken nachdenke.
> 
> Irgendjemand was friedliches?





BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Sean kann seine Fürze nicht mehr ertragen darum die Gasmaske.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich find das Pin up nichmehr mit Lara unter der Dusche. Meh. Hatte mein Freund als Poster oder bin ich verwirrt?



Friedlich im Sinne von, niemanden zu nahe treten. Wobei, is irgendwie jetz auch zu spät.


----------



## Slayed (15. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Mir fallen nur böse Dinge ein wenn ich über die Verwendung von Gasmasken nachdenke.
> 
> Irgendjemand was friedliches?



Gasmasken Saufen!


----------



## xynlovesit (15. Februar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> nicht nett!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

xyn wie alt bist du eig.? ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (15. Februar 2013)

Alt, schon sehr alt. Was denksten?


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Keine Ahnung ... Fast 12? ^^


----------



## Legendary (15. Februar 2013)

Du bist ca. 18 - 19...mit alten Nick damals warst ja noch ein kleiner Bubi.


----------



## xynlovesit (15. Februar 2013)

Wie kommst du denn jetzt darauf? :b

@Legendary Haha, kannst dich noch an soramac erinnern! Bin 17, am 16. Maerz ist mein Geburtstag. Ist in Amerika eh kein Big Deal, muss noch bis 21 warten..


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

34


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Februar 2013)

> Gasmasken Saufen!



Danke! Jetzt ergibt alles einen Sinn. =D



> Alt, schon sehr alt. Was denksten?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (15. Februar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> @Legendary Haha, kannst dich noch an soramac erinnern!


Klar, hast ja oft blöd daher geredet, wie kann ich dann so jemanden vergessen?


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Februar 2013)

In 16 Tagen 19 ^^


----------



## zoizz (15. Februar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (15. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Klar, hast ja oft blöd daher geredet, wie kann ich dann so jemanden vergessen?



Ich hatte ja bis zu 7 Verwarnung oder so, nur irgendwann war mal Schluss. Aber so bloed daher gelabert ist ja jetzt auch quatsch, hatte ja schon was an Bedeutung gehabt. Also, hab ich gedacht. 


@zolzz http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StvfsQ1iOnY Das ist er, er kommt manchmal auf die Buehne und sagt erstmal... na Ihr Spakos.


----------



## zoizz (15. Februar 2013)

ah, jetzt kann ich den semmel auch wieder einordnen, thx


komet heute? ^^ anyone?


----------



## Aun (16. Februar 2013)

welcher komet? die russen wurden doch schon bombardiert


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Februar 2013)

[placeholder][/placeholder]


----------



## xynlovesit (16. Februar 2013)

Schau dir nur mal auf YouTube die Russia Compliation an, als ob das noch ein Unterschied gemacht hat (:


----------



## Aun (16. Februar 2013)

welche der hunderten compilations?  ich seh nur failende und kaputte russen


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> welche der hunderten compilations?  ich seh nur failende und kaputte russen



Also in Russland ist das vollkommen normal.


----------



## xynlovesit (16. Februar 2013)

Gibt bestimmt ein Meme mit dem Text: "just another day in Russia" :b


----------



## Aun (16. Februar 2013)

sean niemand sprach über dich    ( und ja das war ironie vom feinsten)


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> sean niemand sprach über dich



Nicht?


----------



## Aun (16. Februar 2013)

9!
und jetzt lass die amatuere ihre arbeitn quf yt verrichen


----------



## Xidish (16. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> sean niemand sprach über dich * * * ( und ja das war ironie vom feinsten)


Das war imo keine Ironie - sondern einfach nur flach, aber sowas von ... 

und gute Nacht

Das wird morgen ein langer Tag (7-19 Uhr) ... Seminar ... und ich muss dafür noch Einiges morgen früh organisieren. 

gn8


----------



## Aun (16. Februar 2013)

ja fuck das war flach ^^


----------



## H2OTest (16. Februar 2013)

Moin 

Guckt ma : 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hr_1MjyJVEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Februar 2013)

Dinge die man gewusst haben sollte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2013)

wtf sean ^^

und ich glaub ihr habt mago soweit gebracht das er ein stockholm syndrom für die leute die ihne trollen entwickelt hat ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2013)

Ich auch?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Februar 2013)

puh. 2 Stunden Gespräch mit meinem tank. Pflichten eines Raidleads 

Und was mach ich jetz?


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2013)

nuzt dein tank benzin oder diesel ? ^^


----------



## Reflox (16. Februar 2013)

Flöxchen is really happy again :3


----------



## zoizz (16. Februar 2013)

Jetzt lässt du ihn scouten, denn für sein tier III ist er definitiv zu low fürs cappen an der front ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Februar 2013)

Mago und Stockholmsyndrom, sehr gut =D

Keine Ahnung was Mönchtank in ihren Fässern haben, wohl eher Diesel. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Februar 2013)

*4 Stunden Arbeit später*

Endlich fertig, Mann xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (16. Februar 2013)

Das ist jetzt? .... ein neues Interface? 
was ca 40% des gesamten Bildschirms einnimmt? 
Mit großen Abständen zwischen den Buttons, welche nichtmal rund sind? hmm naja ^^


----------



## Reflox (16. Februar 2013)

Ich bleib ja beim standard interface


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Februar 2013)

Also ich find das jetzt nicht ansatzweise so toll, dass ich da Bock gehabt hätte, mich 4h dranzusetzen. 
Spiele aber auch seit Jahr und Tag mit Standardinterface und komm perfekt zurecht :S


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Februar 2013)

Das Standartinterface ist doof. Liefert einem zu wenig Infos! Ich finde es sowieso doof das es bei Xperl bei der Lebens und Manaanzeige keine 3 Stellen hinter dem Punkt gibt... *grummel*


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2013)

bin auf der couch - tv schauen - schönen abend noch


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das Standartinterface ist doof. Liefert einem zu wenig Infos! Ich finde es sowieso doof das es bei Xperl bei der Lebens und Manaanzeige keine 3 Stellen hinter dem Punkt gibt... *grummel*



Standard mit d! 
Und wie zu wenig Infos? Worüber? Und wofür brauchst du so viele? Fragen über Fragen *g*


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Februar 2013)

Grüne schrieb:


> Standard mit d!
> Und wie zu wenig Infos? Worüber? Und wofür brauchst du so viele? Fragen über Fragen *g*



Ich liebe viele Zahlen. ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2013)

Bei einem Spiel, das man gewonnen hat, sobald man sich einloggt und selbst dann noch für die Spieler zu schwer ist, kann ich irgendwie nicht glaube, dass die Spieler sich dafür interessieren, was da überhaupt abgeht ^^


----------



## zoizz (16. Februar 2013)

Mir hat damals Shadowed gereicht - wenn mal was zerschossen wurde oder durch nen patch die alten einstellungen weg waren, war ich einer der ersten, der wieder "einsatzbereit" war ^^ 
ich glaub ich geh auch gleich inne falle, was wrynn wohl interessantes im TV schaut?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Bei einem Spiel, das man gewonnen hat, sobald man sich einloggt und selbst dann noch für die Spieler zu schwer ist, kann ich irgendwie nicht glaube, dass die Spieler sich dafür interessieren, was da überhaupt abgeht ^^


Einfach mal auf Cyclone Gladi versuchen, und dann nochmal sagen, dass man direkt beim einloggen gewonnen hat ;D



zoizz schrieb:


> Mir hat damals Shadowed gereicht - wenn mal was zerschossen wurde oder durch nen patch die alten einstellungen weg waren, war ich einer der ersten, der wieder "einsatzbereit" war ^^
> ich glaub ich geh auch gleich inne falle, was wrynn wohl *interessantes* im *TV* schaut?


Suche den Fehler!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit adc Kennen. Man muss den klein halten. Ehrlich Sona kann die kills viel besser brauchen. =D

Magier Interface? Hm, zu wenig Ponies ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2013)

WoW ist lw


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WCP9Jn2Q0cQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> was wrynn wohl interessantes im TV schaut?


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItmkZ4tbDWc[/youtube]


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Februar 2013)

Der Pony Skyrim Mod is cool. Nur manchmal stürzt das Spiel ab wenn er die Textur laden muss. Außerdem gibt es stellen im Spiel wo tote Pferde rumliegen, das ist dann ziemlich fies. ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=usHbZWLnaFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (16. Februar 2013)

Ich würde mal behaupten das mein Interface was ich vor ca 1 1/2 Jahren hatte deutlich übersichtlicher und platz sparender ist als deins sean 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten das mein Interface was ich vor ca 1 1/2 Jahren hatte deutlich übersichtlicher und platz sparender ist als deins sean
> [Bild]


ich mag mich irren, würde aber behaupten, Seans war nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt vom gesamten Interface um den Thread nicht zu sprengen <.<


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Februar 2013)

Ich mag diese komplett Interface mods überhaupt nicht. Kaum is ein neuer patch raus kann man alles wieder ändern. Spielt man eine andere Klasse sucht man erstmal nach den Fähigkeiten. Und betrunken geht da mal garnichts.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten das mein Interface was ich vor ca 1 1/2 Jahren hatte deutlich übersichtlicher und platz sparender ist als deins sean



Es geht mir nicht um den Platz, es geht mir um die Übersicht


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Februar 2013)

Sean du spielst deine rota aber nich mit Arkanbeschuss oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=loyOnhP9BiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



0:35 Beste Kopfbewegung aller Zeiten!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Sean du spielst deine rota aber nich mit Arkanbeschuss oder?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Februar 2013)

Hät ja sein können. ^^




Da mein Interface. Nothing special.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eqos-sMKvBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

Ich habe in WoW nicht einmal Addons ^^ Okay, aktuell habe ich WoW sowieso nicht abonniert, aber wenn ich es abonniere, werde ich wohl weiterhin ohne Addons spielen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Februar 2013)

Ich könnte nie ohne Addons Spielen, schon garnicht ohne Xperl, Quartz und Trp2. Ach und Titan Panel, Scorchio, Sexymap, Gathermate 2, Tomtom, Bartender 4, Routes, Moveanything, Atlas, Atlas Loot, Nauticus, Silver Dragon, NpcScan, Skada, OmniCC, Postal, Deadlybossmods, Mogit, Masque, Gnomishvendorshrinker, GlowFoSho, Fishing Buddy, Flightmap and Time, Factioniuer, Everyquest, Critline, Buttonfacade, Ackisrecipelist, Battlepetcount...


----------



## Wynn (17. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich könnte nie ohne Addons Spielen, schon garnicht ohne Xperl, Quartz und Trp2. Ach und Titan Panel, Scorchio, Sexymap, Gathermate 2, Tomtom, Bartender 4, Routes, Moveanything, Atlas, Atlas Loot, Nauticus, Silver Dragon, NpcScan, Skada, OmniCC, Postal, Deadlybossmods, Mogit, Masque, Gnomishvendorshrinker, GlowFoSho, Fishing Buddy, Flightmap and Time, Factioniuer, Everyquest, Critline, Buttonfacade, Ackisrecipelist, Battlepetcount...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Arcanometer nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kenn ich noch garnicht...*Runterlad*


----------



## tonygt (17. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um den Platz, es geht mir um die Übersicht



Finde meins war trotzdem übersichtlicher, Überisicht hat ja auch was mit sehen zu tun und wenn man vor lauter Addons nix mehr sieht was bringt es


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Februar 2013)

Ich komme im Chaos besser zurecht als in der Ordnung.


----------



## Wynn (17. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wär doch ein interfae für euch ^^


----------



## tonygt (17. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich komme im Chaos besser zurecht als in der Ordnung.



Lässt nach mit der Zeit mein erstes Interface damals vor 3 oder 4 jahre dürften jetzt seins sah auch so aus und da sind 4 Stunden fürs Interface basteln nix. Hab da stellenweise Wochenlang dran gesessen, bis ich irgendwann halt mal ne Basis hatte die sich dann nur noch geringfügig geändert hat und mit der Zeit hab ich mir halt einfach extrem viel gespart so wie Skills von denen ich den CD net sehen muss einfach in ne Unsichtbare Leiste oder Sowas wie Mounts in Mouseover Leisten. Denke das ich Insgesamt über die Jahre ca 50-60 Stunden Interface gebastelt hab mit neuen Addons checken etc. Gott wenn ich das so schreibe hört sich das echt krank an


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O_o


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

Wieso habe ich eigentlich immer so viele technische Probleme? Das ist doch nicht mehr normal? Oo


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wieso habe ich eigentlich immer so viele technische Probleme? Das ist doch nicht mehr normal? Oo



Die Götter wollen dir damit sagen das deine Let's Plays scheiße sind und du aufhören sollst.


----------



## Reflox (17. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wär doch ein interfae für euch ^^



need


----------



## Wynn (17. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> need



http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info7517-HelloKittyIslandAdventure.html


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kenn ich noch garnicht...*Runterlad*


Funktioniert nur mit der rota ohne Arkanbeschuss. /amtr 85 oder /amtr 90 sind gängige Einstellungen (85% oder 90%Mana). Hab auch schon gehört das Magier mit weniger gutem equipt mit /amtr 80 mehr Schaden machen.


Zu dem HelloKitty Interface. Mit PowerAuras und eigenen Bilder lässt sich sicherlich etwas weitaus kitschigeres produzieren.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Funktioniert nur mit der rota ohne Arkanbeschuss. /amtr 85 oder /amtr 90 sind gängige Einstellungen (85% oder 90%Mana). Hab auch schon gehört das Magier mit weniger gutem equipt mit /amtr 80 mehr Schaden machen.



Ich benutze die Arkanbeschussrota nicht, wie oft soll ich das noch sagen ^^


----------



## Arosk (17. Februar 2013)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ouya/ouya-a-new-kind-of-video-game-console

kränk


----------



## Aun (17. Februar 2013)

9.8.2012. guten morgen arosk......

man bissu lahm


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O6iAaVY1G_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (17. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> 9.8.2012. guten morgen arosk......
> 
> man bissu lahm



ging eher darum wieviel sich bis jetzt schon angesammelt hat


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2013)

oh nein, kein UV schutz.


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

> *ZDF-History*
> Gefallene Engel - Prominente Affären des 21. Jahrhunderts


----------



## Wynn (17. Februar 2013)

und shikari schon viel geflucht bei faster than light ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2013)

Nö eigentlich garnicht. Macht unheimlich viel spaß, das perfekte spiel für zwischendurch


----------



## Wynn (17. Februar 2013)

und soviele mods ^^

http://www.ftlgame.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2645


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Februar 2013)

ZOMBIES TÖTEN! Wah!


Dead Pixels


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Februar 2013)

ivenalot schrieb:


> Schaut mal was es sogar in Florida gibt! Ich glaub ich sah nicht richtig
> 
> http://a.pictureuplo...2156c446439.png
> 
> ...



Links sind Clean xD

Und ja, wieso nicht? Wir (waren  ) ja Exportweltmeister  Außerdem sind die Pizzen ja einfach gut, wer kann da schon nein sagen.


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

ivenalot schrieb:


> Wir sind immer noch Exportweltmeister, schau mal wie viel Einwohner China hat und Deutschland hat. Die sind nicht mal annaehrend an uns dran. Und danke fuer's sagen Meine Links sind immer sauber... glaub dieser Moderator ist einfach nur geil drauf, mein Account zu sperren -.- Hab gar nichts gemacht. Helfe ja einige Leute hier.


Wer du sein denn?


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

ivenalot schrieb:


> Ich bin vom La La Land, auch Amerika genannt. Bins soramac. Das mein erster Account hier, hatte nie einen vorher gehabt


Bist du high?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Februar 2013)

Ich wär vorsichtig bei Salami Pizza aus Europa, wer weiß was da drin is.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (17. Februar 2013)

Sogar wenn ich kann dir gepushte Aufregung nur begrenzt nachvollziehen. Vor allem mit dem Pferdefleisch, was ist daran so schlimm. Ich versteh eher net warum die Muslime net sturm laufen gegen das Schweinefleisch im Döner.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2013)

I just decided to hammer on my keyboard like insane and announce this in English even thought I can't do it properly:

oüwerhjoaehj

0oß<joüwHJOP<ETJKP#

y<ejk

paejk

phwej

p

aejk

psjetj<aehzwHeja46karz6k


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

WTF! Mein PC hat insgesamt über 1850 Euro gekostet, zwar über die Jahre verteilt, aber trotzdem. Und im Preis sind nur die Teile drin, die im Moment verbaut sind + Betriebssystem. Hätte nie gedacht, dass das doch sooo viel ist.

Wie viel kommt bei euch so zusammen?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> WTF! Mein PC hat insgesamt über 1850 Euro gekostet, zwar über die Jahre verteilt, aber trotzdem. Und im Preis sind nur die Teile drin, die im Moment verbaut sind + Betriebssystem. Hätte nie gedacht, dass das doch sooo viel ist.
> 
> Wie viel kommt bei euch so zusammen?



/== Euronen. ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2013)

knapp 800€

Wenn ich an den Wert meines Steamaccounts denke, wird mir allerdings schlecht. Leider ist der Calculator offline.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Februar 2013)

In WoW habe ich mehr investiert als in meinen PC, und das nicht nur auf die Spielzeit bezogen


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2013)

Na, wie viele Chinesen haste denn auf die Weise satt machen können?


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich irgendwann dieses Jahr noch meine Grafikkarte ersetze, bin ich bei 2600 Euro, die alte Grafikkarte (250 Euro) ist dann schon abgezogen ^^ Das ist echt verrückt ^^ Hab aber auch einige große Festplatten (1TB + 3 T, eine SSD und 2 Bluray-Laufwerke drin.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2013)

Moment, ist die alte nicht ne GTX560 TI? Zahlst du mit Absicht zu viel oder wie?


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Moment, ist die alte nicht ne GTX560 TI? Zahlst du mit Absicht zu viel oder wie?


Hab die 2011 gekauft.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab die 2011 gekauft.



Ich auch


----------



## Magogan (18. Februar 2013)

11.3.2011

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004KW3HUY/


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

und jetzt? ^^


----------



## Magogan (18. Februar 2013)

Wann hast du deine gekauft? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Na, wie viele Chinesen haste denn auf die Weise satt machen können?



Keine Chinesen, aber den Lokalen Comicladen (WoWtcg, um die 200 Euro bisher), nen Kumpel (120 Euro dafür das er mir den gedroppten Drachen des Südwinds gibt), Den Blizzshop (4 Pets), und ein paar Leutchen auf Ebay ^^


----------



## Magogan (18. Februar 2013)

Okay, ich habe doch nur 223,28 Euro bezahlt, hab nochmal nachgesehen ^^ Hatte 250 Euro im Kopf ... Mist, jetzt sind die weg, wollte sie gerade aus dem Kopf holen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wann hast du deine gekauft? ^^


Ich glaube, das war irgenwann im Mai.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Februar 2013)

Der Rechner 700 + Zubehör 400 (allein 100 für die Maus, 70 Kopfhörer) + 2 Monitore 400 + den Fernseher der derzeit angeschlossen ist 1300 = 2800€

WoW Rechnung 8 Jahre 13€ pro Monat =  1248€


----------



## Magogan (18. Februar 2013)

Wollte mir aber im August eine GTX 790 holen ^^ Also den Nachfolger der GTX 690 ^^

@Bloody: Wenn ich die andere Hardware mitrechne, bin ich bei rund 3400 Euro, den Projektor habe ich mal mitgerechnet, weil der auch angeschlossen ist ^^ 3700 Euro mit Leinwand, 3970 Euro mit Leinwand + Soundsystem ...

Öhm, WTF? Echt sooo viel? Oo


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Für mich gibt es erst ein Update, wenn ich den Eindruck habe, dass

1. Ein echter Mehrwert entsteht.

2. die potentielle Grafikkarte keine Stromsch*ampe ist.


----------



## Magogan (18. Februar 2013)

So schlimm wird die GTX 790 wohl doch nicht sein (vom Stromverbrauch her), denke ich zumindest ^^


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es erst ein Update, wenn ich den Eindruck habe, dass
> 
> 1. Ein echter Mehrwert entsteht.
> 
> 2. die potentielle Grafikkarte keine Stromsch*ampe ist.



Gräme dich nicht
Kann nicht jeder so schlau sein wie du


----------



## Xidish (18. Februar 2013)

@ Magogan

Teures Micro - davon wird Deine Stimme auch nicht besser
Teuere Grafikkarte - davon wird Deine Grafik in den Videos auch nicht besser
Teurer PC - davon läuft's scheinbar auch nicht besser

Fazit: Das hättest Du in Deinen erst kürzlich aufgemachten Thread reinsetzen sollen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mensch, Grushdak, jetzt hast Du es doch wieder getan! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*husch&wech*


----------



## Magogan (18. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Gräme dich nicht
> Kann nicht jeder so schlau sein wie du


Ich denke, dass durch die GTX 790 ein erheblicher Mehrwert entstehen wird - im Vergleich zu GTX 560 Ti. Einen besseren Monitor will ich mir ja auch noch kaufen (2560x1440 Pixel), da ist eine GTX 790 schon sinnvoll ^^

@Xidish: Meine Stimme an sich wird durch ein teures Mikrofon zwar nicht besser, aber sie wird deutlich klarer aufgezeichnet und klingt auch wirklich viel besser.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2013)

http://videocardz.com/nvidia/geforce-700/geforce-gtx-790


Potentielle 650 Watt ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

350W


----------



## Magogan (18. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> http://videocardz.co...geforce-gtx-790
> 
> 
> Potentielle 650 Watt ^^


Das ist die minimal benötigte Systemleistung, PSU heißt "Power Supply Unit", also Netzteil ^^ Sprich du brauchst ein Netzteil mit mindestens 650 Watt ^^


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass durch die GTX 790 ein erheblicher Mehrwert entstehen wird - im Vergleich zu GTX 560 Ti. Einen besseren Monitor will ich mir ja auch noch kaufen (2560x1440 Pixel), da ist eine GTX 790 schon sinnvoll ^^
> 
> @Xidish: Meine Stimme an sich wird durch ein teures Mikrofon zwar nicht besser, aber sie wird deutlich klarer aufgezeichnet und klingt auch wirklich viel besser.



Wenn du nach solchen verhältnissen denkst... jo...

Abgesehen davon kann man mit ner 560 Ti jedes aktuelle game auf max settings spielen, in full hd.
Und man könnte mit einem Drittel von dem was du an Geld ausgegeben hast, locker jedes aktuelle game "lets playen". 

Ich werde das Gefühl net los, dass du durch MAXIMAL Hardware irgendwas besser machen willst, was nicht am Rechner liegt, sondern eher an den Spielen die du spielst oder an der Person die davor sitzt

In dem sinne, gute nacht


----------



## Magogan (18. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn du nach solchen verhältnissen denkst... jo...
> 
> Abgesehen davon kann man mit ner 560 Ti jedes aktuelle game auf max settings spielen, in full hd.
> Und man könnte mit einem Drittel von dem was du an Geld ausgegeben hast, locker jedes aktuelle game "lets playen".
> ...


Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach höhere Anforderungen als du? 1080p sind einfach nicht genug, das menschliche Auge kann viel mehr Pixel wahrnehmen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2013)

Hb ich auch grad gemerkt das ich in der Spalte verrutscht bin, ja 350 w ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht will er aber einfach so die Graka? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass alle seine Lebennsentscheidungen (okay, etwas übertrieben in dem Fall) durch seine Let's Plays begründet werden. 

Wenn er sich allerdings das Geld spart, kann er sich auch mal ne Tafel Schokolade und an nem anderen Wochentag als Donnerstag(?) Pizza leisten.


----------



## Magogan (18. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Vielleicht will er aber einfach so die Graka? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass alle seine Lebennsentscheidung (okay, etwas übertrieben in dem Fall) durch seine Let's Plays begründet wird.
> 
> Wenn er sich allerdings das Geld spart, kann er sich auch mal ne Tafel Schokolade und an nem anderen Wochentag als Donnerstag(?) Pizza leisten.


Ich hatte gestern Pizza, also am Sonntag ^^ Sonst aber fast immer nur mittwochs, weil ich eigentlich sowieso nur einmal pro Woche pizza essen will und sie mittwochs immer nur 10 Euro kostet (36 cm).

Die Grafikkarte möchte ich auch so, ohne Let's Plays ^^ Ich möchte die Spiele einfach mit dem entsprechenden Monitor in einer höheren Auflösung spielen und so auch kleinere Details erkennen können ^^


----------



## Xidish (18. Februar 2013)

Mago, spar Dir lieber noch das Geld!

Die Japaner wollen wohl schon sehr bald den weltweit ersten Fernsehsender in 7K ausstrahlen.
Wahrschenlich wird das dann schon kurz danach Standard sein. 
Auch die ersten 4K Bildschirme gibt es in Kürze (kosten derzeit ja nur so 25k &#8364;uronen)

Wann merkst Du eigentlich, daß Du bereits in einer Spirale ohne Ende gefangen bist? Das grenzt schon an ...
Es ist nunmal inzwischen so:
Hast Du das Neueste gerade gekauft und gehst aus dem Laden raus, ist hinten bei der Warenannahme scho längst was Aktuelleres aufgetaucht.

Und was die Qualitätsansprüche geht ... von wegen höher ...

Warum versuchst Du nicht jetzt schon, daß optimale aus Deiner Hardware/Software rauszuholen?
Denn die beste Qualität ist es bei weitem nicht - wahrscheinlich auch nicht das Bestmögliche.

Was nützt Dir all diese Technik, wenn Du sie erst gar nicht versuchst, zu verstehen bzw. zu optimieren?
Da hilft auch die aktuellste Technik nicht!

Und irgendwann ärgerst Du Dich, weil Du mit Full HD 10fach + fast ausschliesslich nur Sachen in 1080p nutzen kannst. 

Ich habe fertig.

*von Sesselwegklapp und schlafen tut*

gn8


----------



## Fakebook (18. Februar 2013)

Mago, du investierst zu wenig ... so wird das nichts. 5x Pizza die Woche, High-End-Graka und 3k-Watt Energy-Slave im Rechner - dann wirste nen echter Global Player.



Konov schrieb:


> Ich werde das Gefühl net los, dass du durch MAXIMAL Hardware irgendwas besser machen willst, was nicht am Rechner liegt, sondern eher an den Spielen die du spielst oder an der Person die davor sitzt
> 
> In dem sinne, gute nacht



Du meinst, wenn ich mir ne echte Fender Stratocaster Baujahr ´54 kaufe, wird mein Geklampfe nicht automatisch besser?
(Oder mit anderen Worten - wenn ich mir nen Giant Glory kaufe, fall ich trotzdem am nächsten Bordstein auf die Fresse, weil ich es NICHT KANN?)


----------



## Wynn (18. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (18. Februar 2013)

4K-Monitore gibt es schon für umgerechnet rund 4000 Euro zu kaufen. Wenn ich im Lotto gewinnen sollte, hole ich mir den + 2 GTX 790, um damit in 4K zu spielen.

Wenn ich nicht im Lotto gewinne, reicht mir auch 2560x1440 als Auflösung ^^

Eigentlich fehlt mir nur noch Monitor, Grafikkarte, Leinwand (meine jetzige wellt sich -.-) und eine Wii U vielleicht + Aufnahmehardware, um Wii U Let's Plays aufzunehmen ^^ Das wäre dann erst einmal alles, was ich an größeren Anschaffungen kaufen möchte in den nächsten Jahren. Aber so, wie ich mich kenne, fällt mir bestimmt noch viel mehr ein ...


----------



## Ol@f (18. Februar 2013)

Kannst dir ja 'ne Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan holen. Gerade mal 900€.


----------



## Xidish (18. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> 4K-Monitore gibt es schon für umgerechnet rund 4000 Euro zu kaufen.


Ähm ... ja klar gibt's die schon - ähm wohl eher nicht, da ich die 4k mit einer Auflösung von 7680 x 4320 Pixeln meinte. 

Und wenn Du denkst, durch eine höhere Auflösung hast Du gleich bessere Qualität -> Irrtum.
Denn z.B. ist momentan bei einem 4k Bildschirm (tatsächlichen 4K) die Pixeldichte nur noch halb so hoch (50ppi) wie bei jetzt üblichen Desktop-Monitoren. 

Zudem fehlt es sowieso noch an mangelnden 4k Inhalten, um die Bildschirme auch zu füllen.


@ Wrynn

Ist das Deine Story? wenn ja  .. oo


so nu aber - Gute Nacht Euch


----------



## Reflox (18. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mCk78mlzZTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (18. Februar 2013)

nein das ist aus den inet ^^


----------



## Aun (18. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Februar 2013)

Ich eröffne dann mal ^^

Keine Lust auf den Rest von meinen Hausaufgaben, aber ich muss >_< Also... Ich glaube, ich bekäme nicht mal nen Vorwurf, wenn ich sie nicht machen würde, aber mein eigener Erwartungsdruck und meine Versagensängste zwingen mich dann doch dazu. Ich bin so verdammt bekloppt


----------



## Aun (18. Februar 2013)

streber ^^

ne spaß, dann viel glück! und viel spaß in ff, lass dich nicht wegkaschen


----------



## zoizz (18. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich eröffne dann mal ^^
> 
> Keine Lust auf den Rest von meinen Hausaufgaben, aber ich muss >_< Also... Ich glaube, ich bekäme nicht mal nen Vorwurf, wenn ich sie nicht machen würde, aber mein eigener Erwartungsdruck und meine Versagensängste zwingen mich dann doch dazu. Ich bin so verdammt bekloppt



Fleis ist kein Zeichen für bekloppt sein. Ich mache jetzt auch Feierabend und werfe ohne Begründung ein "GuNa" in den Raum, vielleicht kommt ja eine Diskussion auf.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Februar 2013)

Das hat weniger mit Fleiß, sondern mehr mit meinem Perfektionismus zu tun, der schon echt krass ist und den ich mal etwas herunterschrauben sollte. Aber na ja, kommt noch.

Und in FFM läuft es eh so ab, dass ich mit der S-Bahn ankomme, unterirdisch zur U-Bahn tapse, da einsteige, aussteige, fünf Minuten laufe und das Ganze später wieder zurück. Ich halte mich da doch nicht länger auf als nötig


----------



## Aun (18. Februar 2013)

hmmmm... schnee im sommer


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rTpTXFvadFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schneemaus, sind wir nicht alle ein wenig bekloppt? *Mit dem Perfektionismus anreih*


----------



## Aun (18. Februar 2013)

nur toten stille hier dank dem lenin kram....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EGikhmjTSZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




all together now!


----------



## Olliruh (18. Februar 2013)

Hat jmd hier das buch der archipel gulag gelesen ?


----------



## schneemaus (18. Februar 2013)

Ich schreib grad ne megalange Mail, endlich mal antworten, nachdem ich unterwegs war die ganze Zeit bzw. gestern nur rumgechillt hab wegen meinem Muskelkater


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Wa2lPAB_8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mago soll mal sowas machen.


----------



## Wynn (18. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2013)

Das ist immernoch meiner Meinung nach die dümmste Frage des Jahrtausends.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Das Jahrtausend ist ja noch jung ^^


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2013)

erinnert ihr euch noch an action replay und den gameboy adapter für den snes ?


----------



## Legendary (19. Februar 2013)

Das Action Replay war doch diese spezielle Cheateinheit wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Den Gameboy Adapter hatte ich. Hatte ja auch einen GB mit ca. 30 Spielen. War richtig geil, da mann dann die Classic Spiele in "Farbe" spielen konnte. Das lustigste war der Rand beim Spielen, der an einen GB erinnert hat.


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Kennt jemand ein gutes Auto für maximal 300.000 Euro?


----------



## Legendary (19. Februar 2013)

Halt dich gefälligst aus unseren Retrodiskussionen raus und mach hier nicht die gute Atmo kaputt.


----------



## Fakebook (19. Februar 2013)

Überlege grad, mir den Kopf freizusaufen oder bei Tee zu bleiben.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Verdammt, habe nicht auf die URzeit geachtet.



Legendary schrieb:


> Schrotti, das Spiel was du da spielst sieht irgendwie cool aus, kindisch aber cool.
> 
> Ist das für die WiiU?



Sorry, hab den Post übersehen. Das Spiel heißt Ni No Kuni und ist ein Exklusivtitel für die PS3. Hatte es auf Amazon letztes Jahr zufällig gesehen hab mich sofort in es "verliebt" ^^

Herrliches Spiel, es mag etwas kindisch sein, allerdings ist die Story ne Wucht. Den "Vorgänger" gibt es für den 3DS und hatte von der Grafik her auch ordentlich was aus dem Gerät gekitzelt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. 

@ Fakebook:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qq6onsqENc[/youtube]


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Überlege grad, mir den Kopf freizusaufen oder bei Tee zu bleiben.



habs grad gelesen, sry tut mir leid für dich. sowas ist immer hart.


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> habs grad gelesen, sry tut mir leid für dich. sowas ist immer hart.


Was hab ich verpasst?


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was hab ich verpasst?



nix, isn insider


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Wusstet ihr schon, dass die Lotto-Gewinnstufen überarbeitet werden und ein Tipp 1 Euro statt 75 Cent kosten wird? Dafür kann man dann schon mit 2 richtigen Zahlen + Superzahl 5 Euro gewinnen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

Beste 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Ich verspüre auf einmal das Bedürfnis Final Fantasy zu spielen.


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2013)

dammit - mal gleich 2ten slot bei walking dead aufgemacht weil mir die eine storywendung nicht gefiel

vieleicht alternativ bbesser ^^


----------



## Legendary (19. Februar 2013)

Welchen Teil? Schade das unsere Retrounterhaltung jetzt schon wieder zerstört ist.

Ich konnte mit FF auf dem SNES nicht warm werden, nur Teil 7 und 8 auf dem PC haben mich gefesselt.


----------



## Fakebook (19. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was hab ich verpasst?



Mir ist die Kette vom Rad gesprungen.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Wrynn, mach mir bitte den Gefallen und Spoiler nix zum Spiel. Es ist immernoch auf meienr ToDo-Liste.

Legendary: Teil 7 auf der PS One like a real pro!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich verspüre auf einmal das Bedürfnis Final Fantasy zu spielen.


Da gibts ein einfaches Gegenmittel.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jRp6cS-4S_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Hab mit FF9 angefangen. Auf meiner ersten PS One. Gemeistert. Yadis gekillt alles erreicht. Dannnach FF7 weitestgehend gemeistert. Dann FF10. Gemeistert wurde der Spielstand von nem Kumpel. 2x Don Tomberry jagen. Niemals. xD


FF8 is noch ne besondere Geschichte. Bin im moment wieder dabei.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Oder ich spiel Sonic Adventure 2 - Crashing into walls with the speed of sound   

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6NaZrPQGfY[/youtube]


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Mir ist die Kette vom Rad gesprungen.


Aus dem Grund fahre ich lieber mit dem Auto xD

Wie findet ihr es, dass Lottospielen teurer wird?


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2013)

ich spoiler nix 



bin atm episode 1 legendary





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XHPBkHbCZ0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



fand ich in 2d cooler als später in 3d ^^

war damals cool 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-SHxrNXF4o

besonders das bonus level mit den auto kaputt machen ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQChkLQV8_c




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

@Mago: Stimmt, wenn da der Keilriemen reißt, brauchst du nur deine Strumpfhosen ausziehen.

Wrynn, ich bin ja immernoch der Meinung, dass sich DK 64 viel mehr nach Banjo Kazooie mit Affen anfühlt...

Und Return hat mir einen Schlag in die Fresse verpasst: Anstatt Kremlins bekämpft man nun Holz


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> @Mago: Stimmt, wenn da der Keilriemen reißt, brauchst du nur deine Strumpfhosen ausziehen.


Ich hab einen BMW, die gehen nicht so schnell kaputt ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hab einen BMW, die gehen nicht so schnell kaputt ^^



Na das nenn ich doch mal gescheite Strumphosen! Warst im Anglerladen und hast sie dir selber aus den Nylonfäden gestrickt?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2qTGiYImlFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Na das nenn ich doch mal gescheite Strumphosen! Warst im Anglerladen und hast sie dir selber aus den Nylonfäden gestrickt?


Ich hatte früher wirklich mal Strumpfhosen ^^


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2013)

frische lederschwuchteln!


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

like this?

http://images4.fanpop.com/image/photos/19300000/Spongebob-in-The-Spongebob-Squarepants-Movie-spongebob-squarepants-19336708-554-310.gif


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> frische lederschwuchteln!


???


----------



## Fakebook (19. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund fahre ich lieber mit dem Auto xD



Und aus dem Grund war ich heute auf einer Trauerfeier.

Ich wünsch allzeit gute Fahrt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Und aus dem Grund war ich heute auf einer Trauerfeier.
> 
> Ich wünsch allzeit gute Fahrt
> 
> ...


Du warst auf einer Trauerfeier, weil dir die Kette vom Rad gesprungen ist? :O

Und der Smilie sollte vielleicht mal zum Arzt gehen, er sieht etwas krank aus.


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> ...


Ja, sry, aber das erschien mir etwas seltsam, deswegen hab ich mich gewundert ...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

Mago schaffts wieder mit Anlauf in jedes Fettnäpfchen rein zu springen =) 

Eine erstaunliche Fähigkeit.


----------



## Fakebook (19. Februar 2013)

Mago, du bist einer der unausstehlichsten Menschen, die mir je in Foren begegnet sind.

@Aun, danke.


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Mago schaffts wieder mit Anlauf in jedes Fettnäpfchen rein zu springen =)
> 
> Eine erstaunliche Fähigkeit.


Tja, so etwas kann halt nicht jeder ^^


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2013)

das sind keine näpfchen mehr, das sind bottiche


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Mago, du bist einer der unausstehlichsten Menschen, die mir je in Foren begegnet sind.
> 
> @Aun, danke.


Du hast geschrieben, dass du auf einer Trauerfeier warst, weil deine Kette vom Rad gesprungen ist ... Was soll ich denn da sagen?


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2013)

die zusammenhänge zwischen trauerfeier (was später kam) und deiner frage was war=kette gesprungen erschließen sich dir nicht? 

erst denken bzw nachdenken. dann schreiben


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

Es handelt sich wahrscheinlich um einen Autounfall mit tödlichem Ausgang in seinem (hoffentlich nicht allzu nahem) Bekanntenkreis. 

In dem Fall bekundet man sein Beileid oder hält einfach mal die Klappe, wenn man die Person nicht ausreichend kennt, ***.


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> die zusammenhänge zwischen trauerfeier (was später kam) und deiner frage was war=kette gesprungen erschließen sich dir nicht?


Also jetzt bin ich komplett verwirrt ... Ernsthaft, ich verstehe gar nichts ... Oder war Fakebook etwa auf einer Trauerfeier, weil ich lieber Auto fahre als Fahrrad? Aber das ergibt irgendwie genauso wenig Sinn ...


----------



## Xidish (19. Februar 2013)

Menschens Kinder!

Auch wenn ich so meine Späße mit Magogan getrieben habe (sorry Mago)...
Nun ist endlich mal gut!

Erst bekommt Ihr den Mund nicht auf.
Dann fragt jemand nach und Ihr tut auf Insider!

Nun meldet sich der Dritte mit 'nem Spruch unter der Gürtellinie - anders kann er ja scheinbar nich kommunizieren.
Dabei wurde gerade erst ein solcher Spruch woanders hier gelöscht.

Nun meldet sich der Rest (alle trauen sie sich ja nicht) und fängt an mit Cyberbulling, so wie es die ganzen letzten Wochen hier schon zugeht.

Fasst Euch echt mal an den Kopf und werdet wieder vernünftiger!
Ist ja kein Wunder, daß Buffed schon auf diversen Seiten als nicht mehr vertrauenswürdig eingestuft wird - dank Euch!

Es wird Zeit, daß sich hier wieder was zum Positiven ändert!
Ach war das mal schön hier ... 

/reported


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

> Ist ja kein wunder, daß Buffed schon auf diversen seiten als nicht mehr vertrauenswürdig eingestuft wird - dank Euch!



Und du machst hier grad kein Fass auf, oder was?


----------



## Fakebook (19. Februar 2013)

Für die, die hier nachweislich noch Empathie besitzen ohne Genaueres zu wissen:
Ne Schulfreundin ist auf einer Dienstfahrt (Altenpflege) gegen einen Baum gebrettert. Die Umstände sind unbekannt (Unaufmerksamkeit, andere Beteiligte, Tier ausgewichen, keine Ahnung was).

Ich hab die Frau 20 Jahre nicht gesehen - und heute nur den Sarg, sporadisch über drei Ecken mal voneinander gehört, irgendwann bei Stayfriends geaddet. Hinterlässt 7 und 15 Jahre alte Töchter, einen aufgelösten Ehemann und mehr als hundert Trauergäste. Eine Geschichte, wie sie zigmal auf deutschen Straßen passiert. Im Ministerium führen wir neben der üblichen Unfallstatistik auch eine seperate 'Baumstatistik'. Fürs Ländle Brandenburg also nur ne Nummer, wenn auch ne spezielle.

Neben der Erkenntnis, dass sie noch recht junge Kinder hat, hat mich aber eins umgehauen: vorletztes Wochenende hab ich auf ner Familienparty Schulfotos geguckt und lange über die Zeit gelabert. Ich dachte 'hey, solltest mal wieder Kontakte auffrischen'. Drei Tage später war die Frau nur noch ne Zeitungsmeldung - fünf Tage nach ihrem 40sten Geburtstag.

Damit möge das Thema ruhen. Nur ein Zitat noch, das trotz seines berühmten Ursprungs bis zur Trauerfeier bisher an mir vorbei ging:
_&#8222;Leben ist das, was passiert, während du eifrig dabei bist, andere Pläne zu machen.&#8220; (John Lennon)_

(Und bleibt mir bitte von unserer bekackten Baumstatistik fern, Jungs!)


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Damit möge das Thema ruhen.


Amen.

Und nun ist's auch gut hier.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

Hundertprozentig.

Können wir endlich das Thema wechseln. Glaube nicht das es angenehm für Fakebook ist, das noch weiter auszuführen.


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Ich biete Lotto als Thema: Demnächst 1 Euro statt 75 Cent, 2 Richtige + Superzahl bringt 5 Euro, höhere Gewinne bei 6 Richtigen + Superzahl, Zusatzzahl wird durch Superzahl ersetzt bei den anderen Gewinnklassen.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Können wir endlich das Thema wechseln.


Ja, ich bitte doch sehr darum.

Ich bin seit 7 auf, erst um 19:30 von Arbeit nach Hause gekommen, obwohl eigentlich 17:00 Feierabend gewesen wäre und wollte schon längst auf der Couch chillen. Aber ich hock noch hier und arbeite noch 'n paar "Kleinigkeiten" ("Schatz, ich mach mal schnell was am Computer") der Projekt-ToDo-Liste ab. Da hab ich echt keine Lust, hier auch noch Kindergärtner zu spielen. 

Redet doch über schönere Sachen, wie zB das Wetter oder so ...


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2013)

Interessante letzte 3 seiten, die ich mir da durchlesen durfte...

habs vorhin schon bei failbook gesehen, mein beileid an die dame hier im Saal.
Ich wechsle das thema und verweise auf den widerlichen winter, der irgendwie immer noch nicht weggehen will.

Mein Fahrrad gibt schon stöhnlaute von sich, oder bilde ich mir das ein...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

Ich Spiele nur Spiele mit einer Gewinnchance höher als 1 zu 14 Millionen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Februar 2013)

Oder drückt mir einfach die Daumen das meine Anfrage bei einem Holzschnitzer angenommen wird  Also nicht Berufsmäßig, aber Fertigungsmäßig. Hätte da gern was.


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Das Wetter ist nun aber wirklich nicht schön ...


----------



## Saji (19. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Mein Fahrrad gibt schon stöhnlaute von sich, oder bilde ich mir das ein...



Vielleicht solltest du aufhören deinen Pillermann am Sattel zu reiben.


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du aufhören deinen Pillermann am Sattel zu reiben.



WUHUHUHU 

Naja bei der kälte durch 2 Hosen durch.... da merkt man doch eh nix

Regenpants und Jeans^^


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du aufhören deinen Pillermann am Sattel zu reiben.


Irgendetwas Ähnliches habe ich auch gedacht ...


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du aufhören deinen Pillermann am Sattel zu reiben.



ok jetzt brech ich wirklich zusammen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht trägt er auch illegale Unterwäsche.

edit: jaja wer jetzt wohl nicht auf den Link klickt ^^


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2013)

ich seh myspace in der linkbeschreibung und klicke automatisch nicht auf sowas


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

Die Katze. Zu clever für Web 2.0. 

Wobei myspace ja eher tot ist.

Zwei Facebook Freunde haben einen myspace Account. Merkwürdig, beides Musiker.


----------



## Fakebook (19. Februar 2013)

Da ich fortan nur noch die zähle, die ich altersmäßig überlebt habe, bleibt ein positives Fazit: mein 40ster war im Oktober letzten Jahres   
@spec, das mit dem Wetter geht - für brandenburger Verhältnisse - aber nach hinten los.

Der Rest des Tages war auch weniger tränen- und trauerreich - vier Stunden Zugfahrt mit meiner besten Freundin hinter mir. Kaffee mit Frau Mama und Reisebegleitung; ganz unveganes Abendmahl Nähe Bahnhof Friedrichstraße und zu guter Letzt assi-like Hochprozentiges mit der besten Freundin auf der Reststrecke gesüffelt (derweil ich mit nem geschnorrten Ticket von der Arbeit gecruist bin, hat sie sich tatsächlich mit ihrer Kripo-Marke kostenfrei durch Berlin/Brandenburg geschleust).

Geht doch nix über ne gute Freundin. (Encrypted: Kumpel ist Gold wert)


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Meine Klausur lief heute eher ... na ja ... mittelmäßig. Wollte danach ein Paket zu Hermes bringen, die hatten aber schon geschlossen. Und Parkplätze findet man hier auch kaum, musste 300m von meiner Wohnung entfernt parken ...


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2013)

jaja die bullen ^^


----------



## Reflox (19. Februar 2013)

Gibts bei euch keine Parkplätze/Tiefgaragen für Anwohner?


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Im Lotto hab ich auch lange nicht mehr gewonnen. Mal sehen, wann ich das nächste Mal gewinne. Und wenn es 10 Millionen oder so sind, bekommt ihr nichts davon ab, ihr wart gemein zu mir ^^

Parkplätze gibt es, aber nicht genug - abends findet man fast gar keinen Parkplatz ^^


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2013)

dann hätteste ja mal endlich kohle für anständiges let´s play equipment


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Auch du bekommst nichts ab, Aun! ^^

Aber ich gewinne eh nichts ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob das für seine Ansprüche reicht. ^^


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

10 Millionen sollten mein ganzes Leben lang reichen ^^

Vermutlich bekomme ich eh einen Herzinfarkt, wenn ich ins Online-Banking reingucke und da plötzlich 10 Millionen auf dem Konto sind xD


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> 10 Millionen sollten mein ganzes Leben lang reichen ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




glaubst nur du


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

Mit 10 Millionen würd ich wahrscheinlich halbtags im Mangaladen oder Gameworkshop jobben und versuchen ne Onlinekarriere zu machen in dem ich meine Gaming Aktivitäten dokumentiere. Aber mehr so "MMO Grinder" Style.

Oder Esperanto lernen und um die Welt reisen. Is sicher auch interessant.


----------



## Fakebook (19. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> jaja die bullen ^^



Wenn sie in Uniform unterwegs sind, können sie kostenlos fahren (auf eisenbahnerisch: dient dem subjektiven Sicherheitsempfinden, daher guter Deal). Nur haben Kripos ja selten ne Uniform an. In einem der zahllosen Züge heute moserte der Schaffner Zugbegleiter auch rum. Aber völlig echauffiert die Mom meiner Freundin: "Na hören sie mal! Wir kommen von einer Trauerfeier! Da trägt man wohl kaum eine schusssichere Weste!" Zack, Thema erledigt. Köstlich! Mamas können so Gift spucken.

(erinnert mich an meine zweite Bude. Vormieter wollte Kohle von mir für den Deckenventilator. Und was sagt Frau Mama? "Na und? Kommt das olle Ding ab und ne Lampe dran!" Zwei Scheine Abstand gespart   )


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

1000 Monate lang jeden Monat 5000 Euro und den Rest sparen, dann habe ich am Ende meines Lebens viel mehr als 10 Millionen Euro (Zinsen ftw).


----------



## Alux (19. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> ......, musste 300m von meiner Wohnung entfernt parken ...



Gott wie ich da was schreiben will

Aber ne bin brav, ich dreh gleich noch bei meiner Arbeit hier ab


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Gott wie ich da was schreiben will
> 
> Aber ne bin brav, ich dreh gleich noch bei meiner Arbeit hier ab


Ja, schlimm ey. Wie diese Leute, die mit dem Auto zum Fitnessstudio fahren und sich dann unbedingt in die Parkplätze am Eingang quetschen müssen ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

Boah buffed soll jemanden einstellen der sich mit LoL auskennt. Grade zur Abwechselung mal wieder auf der Hauptseite gewesen; was hat LoL buffed angetan?

Ich verstehs nich. Hoffentlich bekommen die nen Praktikanten der LoL spielt. ^^


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> der sich mit LoL auskennt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wat? nääää


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

Ich toleriere die World of Tanks Sachen ja auch. Vorallem die ausführlichen Diskussionen im podcast, die theoretisch genau so angeregt über LoL stattfinden könnten.


Die Katze macht mich müde.


----------



## Fakebook (19. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Gott wie ich da was schreiben will
> 
> Aber ne bin brav, ich dreh gleich noch bei meiner Arbeit hier ab



Ich riskier mal nen Bann: genialer Troll mit perfekter Tarnung - besser kann man das Arschloch nicht spielen.
Oder merkbefreites 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

In jedem Fall aller /Igno wert.

(Mago, als Lokalpatriot leg ich für jeden Potsdamer dreimal die Hand ins Feuer. Aber in deinem Fall macht sich Schamgefühl breit.)


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und abwärts. in die schlafhöhle 

gn8 folks


----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich riskier mal nen Bann: genialer Troll mit perfekter Tarnung - besser kann man das Arschloch nicht spielen.
> Oder merkbefreites
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die netten Worte.

An sich stören 300m Laufweg nicht - dumm wird es nur, wenn man dann den Einkauf schleppen muss. Zum Glück habe ich heute nicht eingekauft ^^


----------



## ZAM (20. Februar 2013)




----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2013)

Was ist los? ^^


----------



## ZAM (20. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was ist los? ^^



Simpel. Auch wenn der Gegenüber Mobbing gegen sich toleriert und als witzig empfinden sollte, ist die Wirkung auf andere Teilnehmer eher nicht von gleicher positiver Art. Daher ist der gegenseitige Angriff, egal von wem, egal gegen wem, egal in welchen Rahmen, egal auf welchen Freundschaftslevel nicht gestattet. Und immer wenn Mods oder Admins wegen so etwas einschreiten müssen, werde ich persönlich dezent sauer, vor allem wenn Daueruser beteiligt sind, die es besser wissen sollten.


----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Simpel. Auch wenn der Gegenüber Mobbing gegen sich toleriert und als witzig empfinden sollte, ist die Wirkung auf andere Teilnehmer eher nicht von gleicher positiver Art. Daher ist der gegenseitige Angriff, egal von wem, egal gegen wem, egal in welchen Rahmen, egal auf welchen Freundschaftslevel nicht gestattet. Und immer wenn Mods oder Admins wegen so etwas einschreiten müssen, werde ich persönlich dezent sauer, vor allem wenn Daueruser beteiligt sind, die es besser wissen sollten.


Ich weiß auch nicht, was die manchmal für Probleme haben ... Mich erst verwirren und sich dann darüber aufregen, dass ich verwirrt bin und deshalb nachfrage, ist sehr logisch, ehrlich ...


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> *gähn* Damn, bin eingeschlafen beim Warehouse 13 gucken. Statt die nächste Folge anzumachen, bin ich eingepennt. Und würd vermutlich immer noch schlafen, wenn mein Vater nich angerufen und es gefühlte 1000x hat klingeln lassen, bevor er aufgelegt hat... Und auf meinem Handy angerufen. Gnarf. Ich dacht schon, es wär irgendwas passiert >_<



 väter gehen doch noch, aber ein verpasster anruf von muttern und man ist des todes


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2013)

Meine Mutter ist tot. Also von daher kann ich das nicht so beurteilen.

Morgen wär sie 56 geworden :/ Hab eben schon was ausgemacht, damit ich morgen auf gar keinen Fall allein bin


----------



## Reflox (20. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Typ in der Werbung macht mir Angst. Ich werde niemals über diese Website bestellen.


----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> väter gehen doch noch, aber ein verpasster anruf von muttern und man ist des todes


Meine hat mich angerufen, weil sie Ärger mit diversen Browser-Toolbars hatte. Die sind auch ziemlich ärgerlich, bei vielen Programmen muss man bei der Installation erst einmal ein paar Häkchen entfernen, um keine lästigen Toolbars oder was auch immer zu bekommen ...


----------



## Wynn (20. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rule 63 gilt auch für warhammer 40k ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Februar 2013)

Slaanesh

Wer hats erfunden? ^^



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2013)

wie ich mal nen lachanfall hab. ich seh die dämonetten und dann das giergesicht deiner sig *brüller*


----------



## Wynn (20. Februar 2013)

meins ist vom mechanicum gewesen ^^


----------



## Konov (20. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, was die manchmal für Probleme haben ... Mich erst verwirren und sich dann darüber aufregen, dass ich verwirrt bin und deshalb nachfrage, ist sehr logisch, ehrlich ...



Du eckst halt leicht an...

alles in allem aber kein grund dich permanent fertig zu machen. Jedenfalls nicht von meiner seite.
Was mir nicht gefällt, überlese ich im zweifelsfall...

Ob das nun von Mago is oder von anderen usern


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wie ich mal nen lachanfall hab. ich seh die dämonetten und dann das giergesicht deiner sig *brüller*


Ich find die Sig auch witzig, wenn man sieht das er Eier vor seinen Augen baumeln hat.


----------



## McGorbo (21. Februar 2013)

Nix los hier?


----------



## Magogan (21. Februar 2013)

Scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2013)

suppe!


----------



## schneemaus (21. Februar 2013)

Nabend...


----------



## Fakebook (21. Februar 2013)

Nabend, Schneemaus!

Knapp 30.000 beim 96er UEFA-Spiel? *hüstel* ... in einem 49.000-Zuschauer-fassenden Stadion. Da kriegt Zweitligist Hertha ja mehr zusammen. Liegts am Verein oder an Pausenclown Pocher?


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aC75sceqs8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich brech so zusammen vor lachen ^^


----------



## schneemaus (21. Februar 2013)

Pocher, garantiert Pocher.


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2013)

wer bitte tut sich den vollhorst freiwillig an? der ist genau so hohl wie barth....


----------



## schneemaus (21. Februar 2013)

Hohler.

Und ich bin grade genervt, dass meine Bestellung von Lieferheld irgendwie nicht weiter geleitet wird, echt uncool :/ Könnte auch bei pizza.de bestellen, aber Paypal und so, kein Bargeld mehr da


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2013)

resteverwertung?


----------



## Fakebook (21. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wer bitte tut sich den vollhorst freiwillig an? der ist genau so hohl wie barth....



Ich wollte doch nur mal wieder Fußball gucken  
Mich interessiert weder 96, noch das 16-tel Finale der Euro-League. Nur Grätschen, Blut und Tore ... und dann erscheint ausgerechnet Proll-Pocher im Bild


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2013)

dann guck cl und nich die kack el ^^


----------



## Fakebook (21. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hohler.
> 
> Und ich bin grade genervt, dass meine Bestellung von Lieferheld irgendwie nicht weiter geleitet wird, echt uncool :/ Könnte auch bei pizza.de bestellen, aber Paypal und so, kein Bargeld mehr da



Lieferando checken. Vielleicht haben die deinen gewünschten Lieferservice auch im Angebot.
(Ich leide mit dir. Zickender Bestellvorgang & kein Bargeld im Haus ist die Hölle! Wobei der Himmel in Form eines Sparkassenautomaten auch nur fünf Minuten entfernt wäre. Aber man bestellt ja, um NICHT aus dem Haus zu gehen!)


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2013)

mittlerweile haben die meisten aber ein kartenlesegerät dabei, in zeiten des buchgeldes ^^


----------



## Wynn (21. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (21. Februar 2013)

Es hat doch noch geklappt. Bin mal gespannt, wann mein Essen denn ankommt. Ich hab Hunger und bin müde


----------



## Wynn (21. Februar 2013)

gz schneemaus bin auch müde nachdem ich heute mit freund unterwegs war und kino und hau mich auf die couch


----------



## schneemaus (21. Februar 2013)

Ich schlaf momentan viel. Da bin ich wenigstens nicht am Nachdenken. Aber ich war heut mit ner Freundin an der Uni, weil sie ihre Unterlagen abgeben musste, dann nen Kaffee bei Starbucks trinken und dann sind wir einfach n bisschen früher in die Klinik gefahren, wo heute Abend Selbsthilfegruppe war. Hab dann Glück gehabt, dass meine beiden Lieblingspfleger da waren, bissl gequatscht und so. Und dann hab ich tatsächlich die Selbsthilfegruppe geleitet, das erste Mal heute  Laut den Anderen hätt ich das sogar sehr gut gemacht


----------



## Wynn (21. Februar 2013)

hey gz


----------



## Xidish (21. Februar 2013)

Könnte jetzt mal die Idylle vertragen, wie im folgendem Musikvideo.
Das Jahr fängt ja fast so an, wie es aufgehört hat - schon wieder ein Todesfall im näheren Umfeld.
Und das Jahr ist noch lang ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bip8CAHy7gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ach ja ... und die Freundin ist auch "weg".


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Februar 2013)

*Lecker Essen mampf*


----------



## Magogan (21. Februar 2013)

Ich kann mich nicht mehr auf's Lernen konzentrieren  Und praktischerweise schreibe ich morgen eine Prüfung - denke ich zumindest ... Bin ja noch nicht zur Prüfung zugelassen, aber die machen das mit dem Zulassen wohl erst nach der Prüfung ...


----------



## Fakebook (21. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Das Jahr fängt ja fast so an, wie es aufgehört hat - schon wieder ein Todesfall im näheren Umfeld.



Bringt das Lebensalter so mit sich. Mein Dad formulierte es wie folgt: die Einschläge häufen sich.
Volksmund sagt "Nur die Guten gehen (zu) früh." und "Unkraut vergeht nicht."
Ich sage: "Das Leben ist zu kurz, um zu den Guten gehören zu wollen."

/Galgenhumor off
Kopf hoch!


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2013)

wenn man 20 jahre im krankenhaus verbracht hat und die familie die letzten 3 jahre dahin siecht. dann ist man eigtl nur noch am lachen


----------



## Fakebook (21. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... nie wieder Sauerkraut zum Abendbrot!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im Bauch!


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ... nie wieder Sauerkraut zum Abendbrot!!!
> ...



schönen gruß ans abort ^^

und mach ruhig die rentner platt ^^ alles was langsamer ist, als ich hat verloren


----------



## Fakebook (21. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> und mach ruhig die rentner platt ^^ alles was langsamer ist, als ich hat verloren



Jepp! Entweder gehen die Herrschaften für mich arbeiten, oder machen den Weg zu selbiger frei! Wetter - und damit der vereiste Hinterrad-Bremsen-Bowdenzug - gehören zu den höheren Mächten! (durchgezogene Vorderbremse geht zu meinen Lasten, Rücktritt haben Papst und Schavan gepachtet).


----------



## Olliruh (21. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen. Am Wochenende gehts mit meiner Ische nach Paris, was geht bei euch so am Wochenende ?


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2013)

Hab den Hiwi job im Uni Labor bekommen

woohooo 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (21. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Am Wochenende gehts mit meiner Ische nach Paris, was geht bei euch so am Wochenende ?



Am Wochenende gehts (mit Augenringen) ins Havelländische zu Mom & Dad.
Wenn du oft genug 'Bitte' sagst, tauschen wir die Tickets


----------



## Magogan (21. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Am Wochenende gehts mit meiner Ische nach Paris, was geht bei euch so am Wochenende ?


Vermutlich für die nächste Klausur lernen ^^


----------



## Xidish (21. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> und mach ruhig die rentner platt ^^ alles was langsamer ist, als ich hat verloren


Eben bei Rentnern oder fast Rentnern kann sich so manch einer warm anziehen. 



Konov schrieb:


> Hab den Hiwi job im Uni Labor bekommen


gratz
Und welche Pillen kannst Du nun herstellen?
Nimmst Du Bestellungen entgegen? 



Fakebook schrieb:


> gehts ...zu Mom & Dad.


Sagt man da nicht Mutti & Vati ?(es heißt übrigens wennschon Mam^^).


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Eben bei Rentnern oder fast Rentnern kann sich so manch einer warm anziehen.
> 
> 
> gratz
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M2PoPFnfCrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"dann ficken sie"

paar nette lacher dabei ^^


----------



## Xidish (21. Februar 2013)

Na haste Dich gleich angesprochen gefühlt, was?
Bist nur traurig, daß Du nicht den Elefantenmenschen spielen kannst. 

Ich möchte nicht wissen, nach was Du gerade gesucht hast, um auf das Video zu stoßen.^^


----------



## Fakebook (21. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Sagt man da nicht Mutti & Vati ?(es heißt übrigens wennschon Mam^^)



Meine Mom pflegt noch heute, 'Kind' zu mir zu sagen. (Das hat meinen Dad in den 90ern mal aufgeregt, mich aber so gar nicht. Wann immer der Name 'Katrin' fiel, war Ungemach im Anflug. Mittlerweile sagt auch mein Dad 'Na? Mein Kind?' ... er fühlt sich jünger und ich mich völlig ok damit) Daher sage ich MOM(!) - völlig egal, was richtig oder falsch sein mag.


----------



## Wynn (21. Februar 2013)

xdish einfach giga.de youtube chan aboniiert


----------



## Xidish (21. Februar 2013)

Schon seltsam, seit mein Vati nun tot ist, nennt meine Mutti mich Schatz. 
Dabei war ich es sehr lange Zeit gar nicht so glänzend.^
Gut, jetzt glänze ich auch kaum - wenn, dann meine zunehmende Glatze (im Anfangstadium)^^

So ich bin dann mal schlafen ...

viel Spaß Euch noch


----------



## Fakebook (21. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> meine zunehmende Glatze (im Anfangstadium)^^



Damit hab ich glücklicherweise so gar keine Probleme. Ich find (Fast)Glatze bei Männern komplett unkompliziert, sofern nicht die Rest-Haare-Rüber-Kämm-Taktik das Erscheinungsbild prägt.
Bei Frauen eher doof, drum weiß ich den Teppich auf meinem Kopf zu schätzen.

Ansonsten scheinen wir uns zu verstehen, was 'Kosenamen' betrifft


----------



## Magogan (21. Februar 2013)

Weiß jemand einen guten männlichen oder weiblichen Namen? Werde bald (in den nächsten 20 Jahren ^^) Vater und ich kann mich schlecht entscheiden ...


----------



## Rexo (21. Februar 2013)

Klopf Klopf....


----------



## Magogan (21. Februar 2013)

Rexo schrieb:


> Klopf Klopf....


Penny! Penny! Penny!


----------



## Rexo (21. Februar 2013)

Nein :/


----------



## Rexo (21. Februar 2013)

.........




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IzfsWh0Twmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (21. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Weiß jemand einen guten männlichen oder weiblichen Namen? Werde bald (in den nächsten 20 Jahren ^^) Vater und ich kann mich schlecht entscheiden ...


Ich empfehle die google-Suche nach 'Babynamen, Gerichtsurteil' für den klassischen Aussenseiter-Namen, oder Magnolia/Magnolius.


----------



## iShock (22. Februar 2013)

Rambo Rainer ist mein Favorit !


----------



## Aun (22. Februar 2013)

naja ich glaub wenn er mal nachwuchs bekommt macht er ein let´s play drüber. vom anfang bis zum ende


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QOWUSsFar-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Gäääähn! Ich glaube ich gehe mal schlafen. Nachti euch.


----------



## Fakebook (22. Februar 2013)

..


----------



## Magogan (22. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> naja ich glaub wenn er mal nachwuchs bekommt macht er ein let´s play drüber. vom anfang bis zum ende


Ich werde ungern beim Sex gefilmt, von daher wohl eher nicht ^^ Außerdem wären dann alle neidisch auf meinen großen ... äh ... Kopf! Ja, mein Kopf ist wirklich nicht klein ^^


----------



## Fakebook (22. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich werde ungern beim Sex gefilmt



LetPlays sind doch nahe Verwandte?! Was dem einen der Porno, ist dem anderen der LP.
(Da guck ich lieber aus dem Fenster ... der von gegenüber schneidet grad Brot)


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> naja ich glaub wenn er mal nachwuchs bekommt macht er ein let´s play drüber. vom anfang bis zum ende



Und danach: LPs über Lego und Playmobil. DAS ist wenigstens noch eine Marktlücke.


----------



## Aun (22. Februar 2013)

ok genug für heut getrollt ^^ um 6 ist physio. gn8 folks


----------



## Magogan (22. Februar 2013)

Ich bräuchte sowieso erstmal eine Freundin, aber ich bin da sehr schüchtern ^^


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2013)

Dann würde man aber kein Lets play sondern ein Lets fuck machen.

^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> boar ne das wird mir zu viel.
> 
> i´m out bitches. gudden tach leber, lang nichts mehr voneinander gehört.....



lass dich nicht vom bitchn mancher Leute hier fertig machen 

btw



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p8OkFevWv1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






I would.


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2013)

PARTEY HART #Flöxchenstyle





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rfUc1J_0I8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Hätte ich für jeden hirnlosen Seestern einen Euro, hätte ich so viele Euros, wie es Seesterne gibt.   

Schneid grad Ni No Kuni zusammen. Das wird ein Spaß beim Upload....


----------



## Fakebook (22. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hätte ich für jeden hirnlosen _*Seestern*_ einen Euro...



Ey Häcker oder was? Mein (zwangsverändertes) Arbeits-PC-Passwort! Den hoh(l)en Ansprüchen unseres SysAdmins wegen von den Zahlen 123 gefolgt.
Seit Jahrzehnten das gleiche Kasperle-Theater: "Ihr Passwort läuft in x Tagen ab". Der eine schreibt es auf den Standfuss des PC-Monitors, der andere auf die Rückseite der Tastatur. Ich habe das 'Jahr des Sees' eingeläutet - nach Seepferd und Seestern folgen sicher Seeungeheuer, Seefahrt, 'Seehilfe'...


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nimm doch den seestern


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Fakebook, als ITler muss ich ja was machen, wenn ich net arbeiten will.   

LoL in a nutshell

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8VYWByp-HA[/youtube]


----------



## Legendary (22. Februar 2013)

Happy Beckman!!   

BTW, Mago, nenn dein Kind einfach Kevin, das impliziert quasi schon Dummheit.


----------



## Fakebook (22. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Fakebook, als ITler muss ich ja was machen, wenn ich net arbeiten will.


Geht unseren ITlern nicht anders ... kaum ein lange Wochenende und ich _see_ nicht mehr durch und muss anrufen. Aber immerhin ist mir das Übergangspasswort zum Ändern des Passworts mittlerweile geläufig. (Solange niemand Einspruch erhebt, dass ich meinen Schreibtisch als Notizzettel nutze und Telefonnummern, eMailadressen, Themen und Passwörter darauf kritzel - mit Bleistift, versteht sich.)


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Also ich musste jetzt daran denken ^^

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHGSJhup-pg[/youtube]

1:30


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Happy Beckman!!



gay


Patrick ist nicht dumm, denn Patrick weiss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Ein guter Name wäre auch noch Horst. Dann fällt er unter der Menge nicht so auf.


----------



## Fakebook (22. Februar 2013)

Lust auf Pizza, aber NULL Hunger! Echtes Luxusproblem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Wie wre es damitu bestellst und ich futter?

Edit: Sollen wir wieder über die guten alten Games reden? Das fand ich das letzte mal so toll.


----------



## Legendary (22. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> gay



so wie du.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Anyone  ?


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> so wie du.



Bück dich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Das MUSS ich dazu posten!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=sAtWQ_xn0kI[/youtube]

Ich mochte Mario Land, der zweite Teil war aber noch mal ein ganzes Stück goiler XD

Ich seh grad, dass der Kollege ja auch mein Avatar ist O_o


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> so wie du.



touché...


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Und um eure neue Freundschaft zu besiegeln:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=HTN6Du3MCgI[/youtube]



Ach kommst schon, warum auf einmal Sense?


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2013)

Mir ist langweilig ._.


----------



## Alux (22. Februar 2013)

was geht denn hier ab?


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2013)

www.funnyordie.com/videos/c2f3e6adfb/cat-loves-water


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Wir könnten ja sowas wie ein buffed-Tournier planen ^^


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2013)

Hab ich mir auch mal Gedanken darüber gemacht. Aber was sollen wir tun?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aEELpkShzFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



shhhhh... bin ma raus, have fun bbys


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2013)

srsly? Kleine Mädchen machen auf Gangster? What the fuck?


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch mal Gedanken darüber gemacht. Aber was sollen wir tun?



Wir sammeln mal so ein paar Ideen an Spielen und wenn wir beispielsweise 5 haben, machen wir nen Tournier. Falls zu viele teilnehmen machen wir Vorrunden. Man könnte auch ne Ladder machen. Wenn wir us dann einig sind, müssen wir noch abstimmen, wer bei welchem Spiel alles Schieri ist. Schieris dürfen an dem Spiel dann selbst natürlich nicht teilnehmen. Wenn alles steht reichen wir es als User-Aktion ein.


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2013)

Könnte man so machen. Hast auch gleich Vorschläge für Spiele die wir nehmen könnten?


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht Dota2 und/oder LoL, dann wid es bestimmt auch einige geben, die WoW PvP wollen, vielleicht auch sowas wie Mario Kart und Street Fighter. Etwas, mit dem man kleine/große Gruppen als auch 1 vs 1 bedienen kann. Und am besten Pro Genre maximal 1 oder 2 Spiele.


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Vielleicht Dota2 und/oder LoL, dann wid es bestimmt auch einige geben, die WoW PvP wollen,






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Schlag was besseres vor. (sollte ja allzu schwer fallen)


----------



## Magogan (22. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> BTW, Mago, nenn dein Kind einfach Kevin, das impliziert quasi schon Dummheit.


Hmm, dann eher Justin ^^

Sun ist auch ein schöner Mädchenname ^^


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Schlag was besseres vor. (sollte ja allzu schwer fallen)



http://bit.ly/azdHr8


----------



## Fakebook (22. Februar 2013)

Frauenkickboxen auf Sat1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Schlag was besseres vor. (sollte ja allzu schwer fallen)



Keine Ahnung. CS:S hat wohl fast jeder. WarCraft 3, irgendwie ne Sprungchallenge in Minecraft, n CoD Teil etc.

Man kann ja auch machen dass 3 Spiele pro Runde vorgeschlagen werden und die 2 bzw. X Spieler eins im Vorraus picken können das alle haben.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Oder man macht nen Thread und fragt ein bisschen in der Runde rum, was die Mehrheit denn machen will.


----------



## Fakebook (22. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wir sammeln mal so ein paar Ideen an Spielen und wenn wir beispielsweise 5 haben, machen wir nen Tournier. Falls zu viele teilnehmen machen wir Vorrunden. Man könnte auch ne Ladder machen. Wenn wir us dann einig sind, müssen wir noch abstimmen, wer bei welchem Spiel alles Schieri ist. Schieris dürfen an dem Spiel dann selbst natürlich nicht teilnehmen. Wenn alles steht reichen wir es als User-Aktion ein.



Wie wäre es mit einem gekonnten Balztanz? Schneemaus und ich hätten sicher unseren Spaß.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Wenn ihr tanzen wollt, nur zu


----------



## Medmius (22. Februar 2013)

Trackmania!


----------



## Reflox (23. Februar 2013)

Hab jetzt gerade 6.30 stunden auf gewartet um mit einer n Film zu gucken und jetzt ist sie zu müde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (23. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hab jetzt gerade 6.30 stunden auf gewartet um mit einer n Film zu gucken und jetzt ist sie zu müde.


Bettdecke anbieten und ihr versprechen, beim Frühstück den Film kurz nachzuerzählen


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Februar 2013)

Frauen... die sind alle bekloppt. ALLE!


----------



## Fakebook (23. Februar 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Frauen... die sind alle bekloppt. ALLE!



Kann ich nur bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was wären wir ohne das ehrenwerte Mannesvolk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Verhungert. Weil ihr die ganzen Gläser nicht aufkriegen würdet.


----------



## Fakebook (23. Februar 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Verhungert. Weil ihr die ganzen Gläser nicht aufkriegen würdet.



Gibt doch aber alles Wichtige auch in Dosen?! (Mit Aufreiß-Lasche)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsukasu (23. Februar 2013)

Jehhh Wer hat lust auf ein Tänzchen.

Oder wer mag Traktor fahren? Brum Brum

Oder mal Alles ändern und sich auf ein wichtiges Ziel konzentrieren Alles wird sich ändern..


Hallo Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2013)

blub


----------



## Aun (23. Februar 2013)

mäh ihr schafe!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2013)

Wie mich das an den Dozenten aus dem ersten Semester erinnert


----------



## Aun (23. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wie mich das an den Dozenten aus dem ersten Semester erinnert



kommt auch nicht von ungefähr ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52yE5lY4M8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich brech ab ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2013)




----------



## zoizz (23. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wtf...


----------



## Wynn (23. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wtf...



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preu%C3%9Fen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (23. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> [...]



Irgendwie witzig das bild


----------



## Wynn (23. Februar 2013)

hatte keiner geschichtsuntericht übers königreich preussen ? ^^


----------



## Reflox (23. Februar 2013)

Magogan mein Freund! Erzähl mir was tolles.

Dann eben nicht >.>


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2013)

Ich kann dir erzählen, dass ich das technische Gerät habe, dass er für seine LP-Videos gebrauchen könnte.


----------



## Reflox (23. Februar 2013)

Erzähl! =D


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte spontan ne Idee und musste sie ausprobieren.



			
				Schrottinator schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ein bisschen durch die Spielzeugkiste gegrabbelt und nun kann ich folgende Geräte, die ich besitze, aufnehmen:
> 
> GameBoy (+ Color & Advance), Snes, GameCube, N64, Wii, PS1, PS2, PS3, XBox, XBox 360, komischer Chinakram und PC
> 
> Die WiiU hab ich noch nicht und den Nintendo DS kann ich nicht aufnehmen, für den hab ich nix passendes. Für die PSP / Vita allerdings schon...


----------



## Reflox (24. Februar 2013)

Das geht geht doch auch mit einem Emo Latrinator. Zumindest die Nintendokonsolen + PSX und PS 2.

Was ist denn das für ein Zaubergerät? Würde gerne meine Ps3 aufnehmen können :3


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2013)

Ein Emulator ist aber nixht das gleiche! Was das Bild angeht, ist es mitm Emulator (leider) sogar besser.

Für die neueren Konsolen nehm ich das da:

http://www.amazon.de/ROXIO-Game-Capture-HD-Pro/dp/B00960IF98

Die PS3 hat allerdings den Nachteil, dass das HDMI Signal verschlüsselt ist. Man muss über S-Komponente aufzeichen.


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2013)

<--- Warum gibt es den nicht mit Chrome?


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2013)

Weil Chrome stinkt? ^^


----------



## Reflox (24. Februar 2013)

hoho 107 Euro, das lohnt sich nicht fürn paar RDR und AC3 Aufnahmen.


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Weil Chrome stinkt? ^^



Seit Firefox 10 ein komplettes Desaster war, ist mir Chrome wesentlich lieber. Bislang nur einen Absturz aufgrund zu vieler Plugins gehabt und er läuft durchweg flüssig, nicht so wie das Pendant aus dem Hause Mozilla...


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2013)

Ich nutz Opera


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich nutz Opera



Mag ich die Smartphone-Variante nicht, weshalb er nicht interessant genug ist. Und naja, die Firmenpolitik im Vorfeld von Windows 7 ging mir auch auf die Nerven.


----------



## Reflox (24. Februar 2013)

Alles Kinderkacke. Waterfox4lyfe


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2013)

Ist auch nur der Firefox in anderem Gewandt...


----------



## Reflox (24. Februar 2013)

und schneller!


----------



## Magogan (24. Februar 2013)

Noch jemand da?


----------



## Reflox (24. Februar 2013)

moi


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Februar 2013)

Das sind ja schöne Schneepisten draußen. Und das auf m Flachland.


----------



## Magogan (24. Februar 2013)

Hab nicht rausgeguckt ^^ Also keine Ahnung, wie viel Schnee hier liegt ^^

Kann mir jemand erklären, wieso ich mit Downsampling (2560x1440) fast genauso viel FPS habe wie mit nativen 1920x1080? Bin echt verwirrt, weil das total unlogisch ist ...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich dir nich sagen. Crysis 3 nehm ich an?

Ansonsten vielleicht, weil das Spiel bereits auf max FPS läuft. ^^


----------



## grandmastr (24. Februar 2013)

Hier (Duisburg) liegt nur wenig Schnee. Brauche aber auch nicht mehr...schon wieder keine Lust morgen den Bürgersteig frei zu machen. So ein Eckhaus hat Nachteile


----------



## Wynn (24. Februar 2013)

couch wärmeflasche gute nacht


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2013)

hoi


----------



## Olliruh (24. Februar 2013)

So wer hat Lust auf ein kleines Bio Spiel ? 
Ich sag euch Themen die Morgen in meiner Klausur vorkommen und ihr sagt mir in 3-4 Sätzen was das ist,wie das funktioniert usw. 
Danke im Vorraus 

1.) Membranpotentiale
2.) aktionspotentiale
3.) Impulse an Synapsen 
4.) Wirkung von Giften (Aktionspotenzial)
5.) Erregende/Hemmende Synapsen 
6.) Transmitterstoffe
7.) Signalweiterleitung


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NX_DfpOfm1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Guten Abend ihr Penner!


----------



## Olliruh (24. Februar 2013)

Na wer traut sich ? 
1.) Membranpotentiale
2.) aktionspotentiale
3.) Impulse an Synapsen 
4.) Wirkung von Giften (Aktionspotenzial)
5.) Erregende/Hemmende Synapsen 
6.) Transmitterstoffe
7.) Signalweiterleitung


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Na wer traut sich ?
> 1.) Membranpotentiale
> 2.) aktionspotentiale
> 3.) Impulse an Synapsen
> ...


Lern selbst du sau!


----------



## Olliruh (24. Februar 2013)

NEIN keine Zeit


----------



## Noxiel (24. Februar 2013)

Ich will auch Frikadellen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ax0uzR9NNbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Februar 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich will auch Frikadellen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Gott wie ich das kenne @.@


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2013)

Nach all dem seelischem Leiden, das mir Sonic Adventure DX angetan hat gibt es nur noch eines zu tun!

Ich mach jetzt mit Sonic Adventure 2 weiter.


----------



## EspCap (24. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 1.) Membranpotentiale
> 2.) aktionspotentiale
> 3.) Impulse an Synapsen
> 4.) Wirkung von Giften (Aktionspotenzial)
> ...



Ich schreib mal was mir dazu noch einfällt:

1) Entsteht durch die unterschiedlichen Ionenkonzentrationen im Axon und dem umgebenden Cytoplasma. Je nachdem, ob gerade Ruhepotential oder Aktionspotential vorliegt unterscheiden sich diese Konzentrationen, aber in beiden Fällen sorgt der Ladungsgradient für einen Ionenaustausch (plus natürlich die Natrium-Kalium-Pumpen die unter ATP-Verbrauch aktiven Transport leisten um das Ruhepotential nach einem AP wiederherzustellen bzw. aufrechtzuerhalten). Die Ionenkanäle im Axon sind ladungsgesteuert, also schließen und öffnen sich Kalium- bzw. Natriumkanäle in den entsprechenden Situationen um ein RP bzw. AP zu ermöglichen. 

2) Werden durch Reiz ausgelöst, entlang dem Axon über die Axonterminale an das nächstes Neuron weitergeleitet. Ausgelöst werden sie am Axonhügel, die Stärke des Reizes vom vorhergehenden EPSP (siehe 7) bestimmt ob das nächste Neuron wieder ein AP auslöst bzw. wie viele (am Axonhügel ist das AP frequenzmoduliert, also digital, an den Dendriten bzw. am Soma analog, also abhängig von der Menge an Neurotransmitter der vom vorherigen Neuron ausgeschüttet wurde).

3) (Chemische) Synapsen entstehen durch die Verknüpfung von Axonterminalen & Dendriten zweier Neurone. Dort werden wie oben beschrieben durch Ausschüttung von Neurotransmittern (exzitatorisch oder inhibitorisch) die Singale von einem Neuron auf das nächste analog (also ist die Stärke des Reizes abhängig von der Menge des ausgeschütteten Neurotransmitters) codiert weitergeleitet. 

4) Neurotoxine könne z.B. die Ionenkanäle auf der Dendriten-Seite des synaptischen Spaltes besetzen und so dafür sorgen, dass der Neurotransmitter keine Ionenkanäle auf dieser Seite öffnen kann weitergeleitet wird. Oder sie blockieren das Enzym, das den Neurotransmitter eigentlich abbauen soll und sorgen so für eine Überreizung (z.B. Acetylcholinesterase bei Acetylcholin). Wichtige Neurotoxine wären z.B. Nikotin, Curare, Botolin etc.

5) Je nachdem welcher Neurotransmitter ausgeschüttet wird ist eine Synapse hemmend (inhibitorisch) oder reizend (exzitatorisch). Hemmend ist z.B. Gammaaminobuttersäure (GABA), reizend z.B. Acetylcholin. Viele Neurotransmitter können aber auch beides sein. 

6) Einfach mal nach Neurotransmitter suchen. Wie gesagt, es gibt da eine ganze Menge die entweder inhibitorisch, exzitatorisch oder beides sein können. Wohlgemerkt werden die Transmitter selbst nicht weitergeleitet, sie sorgen nur dafür, dass die entsprechenden ligandengesteuerten Ionenkanäle im Spalt geöffnet werden und werden dann wieder abgebaut und zurück in ihr ursprüngliches Neuron geleitet und wiederverwendet. Während dem Ruhepotential liegen sie in Vesikeln in den Axonterminalen vor, die dann bei Reiz mit der Membran verschmelzen und in den Spalt ausgeschüttet werden.

7) Wie schon gesagt gibt es exzitatorische und inhibitorische Neurotransmitter. Je nachdem welcher in den synaptischen Spalt ausgeschüttet wird, wird in der nächsten Zelle ein EPSP (exzitatorisches postsynaptisches Potential) oder IPSP (kannst du dir denken) ausgelöst. Wenn das EPSP groß genug ist, wird am Axonhügel ein (oder mehrere) weitere AP ausgelöst, frequenzmoduliert je nach Stärke des EPSP. Wenn mehrere Neurone mit ihren Axonterminalen an den Dendriten eines anderen Neurons hängen, können sich EPSP und ISPS gegenseitig aufheben bzw. mehrere EPSP oder mehrere IPSP verstärken. 

Bitteschön


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Februar 2013)

Das gleiche wollt ich auch grad schreiben.   

Sonic tss. Ich spiel Okami ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Sonic tss. Ich spiel Okami ^^



Ich habe zur Zeit einen selbstzerstörerischen Drang ^^


----------



## Olliruh (24. Februar 2013)

Vielen vielen lieben dank an dich damit ist der größte teil des zu lernen geklärt. 
Aufbau und Funktion einer Synapse schaff ich dann schon selber, denk ich mal


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> [....]



Verdient ein +1


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich habe zur Zeit einen selbstzerstörerischen Drang ^^



Dann is Okami nichts für dich. Es geht darum die Welt zu heilen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ktR6QhvvFNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hat son bisschen wes von Zelda nur mit nem besseren Kampfsystem.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2013)

Ich kenn Okami. (wer nicht?)


----------



## tonygt (24. Februar 2013)

Kennen schon nur nie gespielt


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2013)

Anyone remembers?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKZu2R93HVk[/youtube]


----------



## Wynn (24. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich habe zur Zeit einen selbstzerstörerischen Drang ^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cz82PZu3loU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2013)

Kenn ich schon. Schade nur, dass die Serie bisher nur 3(?) Videos hat. Btw, es gibt nix schlimmeres als TB dabei zuzuschauen, wenn er ein Puzzlegame sich vornimmt.


----------



## EspCap (25. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Vielen vielen lieben dank an dich damit ist der größte teil des zu lernen geklärt.
> Aufbau und Funktion einer Synapse schaff ich dann schon selber, denk ich mal



Kein Problem, bin gerade sowieso mit Zellbio beschäftigt (allerdings einem ganz anderen Thema - RNA-Welt ).

Viel Glück morgen, schau dir (wenn du Zeit hast) am besten noch mal kurz an wann wo welche Ionen sind (primär bewegen sich ja nur die Na/K-Ionen, wenn ich mich da noch richtig erinnere.).


----------



## Xidish (25. Februar 2013)

Ja, viel Erfolg wünsche ich Dir auch!

Ich habe mir nur mal heute das erste - das Mebranpotential angeschaut.
Ehrlich gesagt - das ist nicht meine Welt  - zu kompliziert.
Bis ich meine Biologiegesetze begriffen hätte. wäre ich schon "gestorben".

Hier die ausführliche Version des -> Membranpotentials

gn8


----------



## EspCap (25. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Hier die ausführliche Version des -> Membranpotentials


 
Der Wiki-Artikel ist zwar gar nicht übel, aber so was würde ich eher in der Chemgapedia nachlesen. 

http://www.chemgaped.../mp_ap.vlu.html

Fällt mir nur gerade erst ein, weil ich das Ding sonst nur für chemisches Zeug nehme. Ganz vergessen, dass die auch gute Artikel über Bio haben. 
Da ist das mit den verschiedenen Ionen auch nochmal ganz gut dargestellt. Falls Olli also morgen früh noch was lesen will - würde das empfehlen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2013)

Legendary failed 

sup ?


----------



## Legendary (25. Februar 2013)

Dei Mudda.


----------



## Reflox (25. Februar 2013)

Es ist Kollegah der Überboss Ghetto Veteran, ich vertick an deine Bodyguards Testo Enantat.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2013)

Shikari und ich hab ein Bambi aus Estland adoptiert


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2013)

Er ist so süß


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube wir sollten ihm noch keine Großkaliberwaffen geben


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Frauen...ich darf sie nicht besuchen, weil sie das irgendwie nicht möchte, aber mich kann sie besuchen, von ihr aus. Ich verstehe dieses Geschlecht nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> Also Quasi so:
> ...




Ich möcht grad meiner aktuellen Flamme beibringen, dass ich kein Bogg mehr auf sie hab.
Nun hab ich ihr gesagt, wir sollen uns doch mal treffen, damit wir etwas bereden können, persönlich is ja immer besser als per sms oder so ein käse

Naja dann will sie natürlich das ich ihr en detail per sms schildere, worum es denn geht, weil sie ja diese ungewissheit nicht mag.

Ich denk mir, fuck it und antworte gar nicht mehr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Februar 2013)

Der Big Boss, ey meinen ausgeprägten Stiernacken 
umschmeicheln Pelze von aussterbenden Tierrassen


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2013)

Olli dein größter Gegner bin nicht ich sondern Ecstasy


----------



## Olliruh (25. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lol kwu is mad


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2013)

Konov, wenn du sie nicht mehr willst ... Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Freundin ^^


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2013)

konov du weisst wie das mit charlie geendet hat in der serie ? ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir sollten ihm noch keine Großkaliberwaffen geben



Denke ich auch, der wollte seine AKM gegen die M1014 tauschen


----------



## Reflox (25. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2013)

reflox ? wtf ?


----------



## Legendary (25. Februar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Olli dein größter Gegner bin nicht ich sondern Ecstasy



Ich feier Donetasy trotzdem hart. Vor allem, da das 8tel recht cool gemacht ist.


----------



## Reflox (25. Februar 2013)

dntsy f*ckt alles


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2013)

Also ich höre ja nur richtigen Deutschrap, nicht so nen Mist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZV4fONSDFUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (25. Februar 2013)

Bester Räpper ever.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zCfm-vWuQRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der hat lyrisch und technisch was drauf.


----------



## Arosk (25. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OpmhPG3vLDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



WARUM NUR?


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Februar 2013)

Man man man, kaum ist man weg und ihr dreht am Rad. Hier, hört euch lieber das hier an:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z8ZqFlw6hYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2013)

hm, warum läuft auf tele 5 eine halbwegs asiatische fassung von rüstung gottes wenn es die deutsche fassung schon öfters damals auf kabel 1 gab


----------



## Reflox (25. Februar 2013)

Was ist Tele 5?


----------



## zoizz (25. Februar 2013)

der Bauch vom fünften Teletubbie ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was ist Tele 5?



Stimmt ja, bei den Schweizern gibts nur Tele Gold und Diamant. Achja, und Tele Fascho


----------



## Reflox (25. Februar 2013)

okay danke 

Bei uns empfängt man im Fernsehen halt nur die Deutsche Wochenschau.


----------



## Legendary (25. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> dntsy f*ckt alles


Word!





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Also ich höre ja nur richtigen Deutschrap, nicht so nen Mist.



SHKRI, SRSLY!


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was ist Tele 5?





> *Tele 5* (eigene Schreibweise _TELE 5_) ist ein deutscher privater Fernsehsender mit Sitz in Grünwald bei München, lizenziert von der Bayerischen Landeszentrale für neue Medien (BLM).
> 
> Seit dem 22. September 2005 liegt der Programmschwerpunkt, zunächst unter dem Motto &#8222;Wir lieben Kino", später mit &#8222;Gute Unterhaltung", auf internationalen Spielfilmen und Serien. Ziel der Umstrukturierung unter der neuen Geschäftsführung von Ludwig Bauer und Kai Blasberg war, neben der Positionierung als Spielfilmsender im Jahr 2005, die deutliche Erhöhung des Marktanteils. Seither konnte Tele 5 diesen von 0,4 % auf 1,2 % steigern (erwachsene Zuschauer 14 bis 49 Jahre). Ein wesentlicher Schritt dorthin war mit einer Bereinigung der Programmstruktur verbunden. Ein Jahr nach der Neupositionierung wurde das nächtliche Programmfenster von Fashion TV aus dem Programm genommen und durch Serien- und Spielfilmwiederholungen ersetzt. 2008 trennte sich Tele 5 im Zuge einer Qualitätsoffensive auch von Call-In-Formaten. Die Sendefläche im Tagesprogramm wird seither für Familienserien genutzt. Neu eingeführt wurden bereits 2005 die beiden Programmmarken _Meisterwerke_ und _5 Sterne Kino,_ unter denen Spielfilmhighlights und Blockbusterkino gezeigt werden. Der Dienstag ist für die Programmhöhepunkte der Woche reserviert, mittwochs gibt es Filme für ein weibliches Publikum, freitags Action- und Asia-Kino. Die Wochenend-Filme sind im Tagesprogramm auf Familienunterhaltung ausgelegt. Weitere regelmäßige Themenschwerpunkte sind programmierte Spielfilmnächte, Mottowochen und -abende. Immer wieder stellt der Sender auch Dokumentationen und Spielfilme zu Themenschwerpunkten zusammen. Das Programm ist mit Science-Fiction-Klassikern wie _Raumschiff Enterprise: Das nächste Jahrhundert_, Raumschiff Voyager und Deep Space Nine sowie Andromeda, Stargate &#8211; Kommando SG-1 und _Stargate Atlantis_ und Mystery-Serien wie Akte X, Nick Knight &#8211; Der Vampircop und Smallville auf Anhänger von Mystery- und ScienceFiction-Serien ausgerichtet.



hm, gerade total wtf trailer gesehen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AnVypi-Hcek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (25. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> [...] Das Programm ist mit Science-Fiction-Klassikern wie _Raumschiff Enterprise: Das nächste Jahrhundert_, Raumschiff Voyager und Deep Space Nine sowie Andromeda, Stargate – Kommando SG-1 und _Stargate Atlantis_ und Mystery-Serien wie Akte X, *Nick Knight – Der Vampircop* und Smallville auf Anhänger von Mystery- und ScienceFiction-Serien ausgerichtet.



Nick Knight habe ich noch nie gehört, grad mal den Artikel durchgelesen.


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SOQfKajO_Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




He is back.... in italien


----------



## Arosk (25. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Man man man, kaum ist man weg und ihr dreht am Rad. Hier, hört euch lieber das hier an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HÖR DU DIR DAS HIER AN: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OpmhPG3vLDAhttp:

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Lol, mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass ich mit 5 mehr oder weniger billigen Videos fast so viele Aufrufe hab wie Mago.
> 
> Ownd!


Das muss nichts bedeuten. Einige Videos bekommen eben mehr Aufrufe, weil sie öfter gefunden werden, z.B. das hier: http://youtube.com/watch?v=_OBlgSz8sSM

Die qualitativ hochwertigen Sendungen im öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehen haben auch weniger Zuschauer als das Frühlingsfest der Volksmusik oder Mitten im Leben, also Zuschauerzahlen haben nichts mit Qualität zu tun.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Februar 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> HÖR DU DIR DAS HIER AN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So Fröhlich...so fröhlich...

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Was ist Fröhlichkeit? *schmunzel*

Ich geh schlafen!


----------



## Alux (25. Februar 2013)

Wollte eben ins Priesterforum gucken, wurde aber con Chrome gestoppt.

Auf dieser Webseite wurden Inhalte von sigsimg.gamona.de eingefügt, einem bekannten Verbreiter von Malware. Beim Besuch dieser Seite besteht jetzt die Gefahr, dass Sie Ihren Computer mit Malware infizieren.


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rwOUJNI1n6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)




----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Hast Du 'ne Ahnung ...
> Und über das, was dieser Mensch singt, ist nicht zu spaßen - das hat nix mehr mit Ironie zu tun.
> Sowas muss auch nicht noch verbreitet werden.
> Nicht umsonst ist seine erste LP bereits auf dem Index - recht so.
> ...



Und der Preis in der Kategorie "Keine Ahnung haben aber trotzdem die Welle machen" geht aaaaan: XIDISH! Ich gratuliere!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2013)

so hier gehts weiter mit den schweinerein ihr ferkel


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hast du evtl. eine Amazon Wunschliste? Hat dir das Ding vllt. einfach jemand geschenkt?


Warum steht dann nicht Amazon als Absender drauf?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Ich finde als diese Trägheit lustig, die es beim Wechsel vom Gumo zum NS gibt ^^


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2013)

sind ja auch alles alte säcke mit ^gelenkarthrose. was denkste wieso manche leute stunden lang mit dem schreiben in der memberliste stehen und am ende nur ein satz rauskommt


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Ich dachte immer, die hätte entweder vergessen, dass sie was tippen oder sind eingeschlafen ^^


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ein 400 Euro Soundsystem einfach geschenkt?! ALTER ICH WILL SOLCHE FREUNDE!!!!


Vielleicht würde es helfen, wenn du ein wenig netter wärst.


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

Provozier es nicht.


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2013)

genau! produzier reflox nicht!


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> genau! produzier reflox nicht!



diggah


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> diggah



alden!


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

schwöa diggah willst messah in saite eh?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Dig Dug!


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2013)

nischt während isch mein döna ess! isch schwöa!


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

k


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Pop'n Twinbee!


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Benzin wird immer teurer ... Ich brauche ein Elektro-Auto ... Aber Strom wird auch immer teurer ...


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Parodius?


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2013)

Avada Kedavra!

ach mist... nichts funzt heute auch noch.....


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

Morgen wirds auch nicht besser.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Galaga


----------



## Alux (26. Februar 2013)

Please entertain me


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Will mir zufällig jemand eine nVidia GTX 790 schenken?


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (26. Februar 2013)

nein.


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Please entertain me







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3kGvWT0qvXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



"Mama, mach bloß nicht das Licht an!"


----------



## Alux (26. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Will mir zufällig jemand eine nVidia GTX 790 schenken?



Sag der mit dem 300€ Mikro. (Das Mikro wird dir ewig nachhängen)


----------



## Legendary (26. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Will mir zufällig jemand eine nVidia GTX 790 schenken?



Ich werde kommen und dich holen...muhahaha.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Zombies ate my Neighbors


----------



## Alux (26. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Zombies ate my Neighbors



Now you can listen to music with 100% volume.


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Sag der mit dem 300€ Mikro. (Das Mikro wird dir ewig nachhängen)



genau das! du wirst dieses laster dein leben lang in diesem forum tragen!


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Ach kommt schon! Habt ihr nur LoL, WoW und den neuesten Ableger von Dutyfield im Kopf?

Was ist mit Ikaruga?


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2013)

ich spiel nur dawn of war


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen ^^


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

#360noscope #swag #yolo


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> #360noscope #swag #yolo



#Schweizersindfaschos


----------



## Alux (26. Februar 2013)

Hier die Grundkurse für hippe Sprüche:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XIQxFDixoQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b471tgPQXc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s4taEoOCgJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Circus Charlie

omg, ich habe mich dabei erwischt, wie ich den Song dazu pfeife...


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> #Schweizersindfaschos



Vorallem weil es bei uns sowas wie die NPD gibt. Oh nein warte, sowas ist bei uns verboten.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Parteien zu verbieten ist undemoktratisch


----------



## Legendary (26. Februar 2013)

Die Schweiz ist geil. <3

Sowas wie NPD gibts bei uns überwiegend in den neuen Bundesländern.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Ich will nicht ins Classic Forum. Dann bin ich ganz allein!


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Sowas wie NPD gibts bei uns überwiegend in den neuen Bundesländern.



Wenns anders wäre müsste man euch ne richtige Schelle geben. Achja, nur die Ostschweiz ist geil. Der Rest sind Frankos.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Achja, nur die Ostschweiz ist geil.



Nein ist sie nicht. Wie teuer ist bei euch KFC.. oh wait


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein ist sie nicht. Wie teuer ist bei euch KFC.. oh wait



"geil" im sinne von "nicht ganz so verkackt wie die anderen Teile"


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2013)

MEIN FAHRRAD buhuhuhuuu 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Interessant, dass Legendary heute geschrieben hat, dass du aufpassen sollst, dass er dich nicht von deinem Fahrrad runterfährt - und jetzt ist das Fahrrad weg ... Mysteriös ...


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

Er weiss schon zuviel...

srsly Konov, wie kann man n Bike über ne Frau stellen? D:


----------



## Wynn (26. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xCe8-1dbXZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Februar 2013)

Er hat ja Schluss gemacht. ^^

Wenn sie Schluss macht und er dann mit dem Fahrrad nach hause fahren will und das Fahrrad is nicht da, sähe die Sache schon anders aus.

Also das hoff ich wenigstens. =)


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> srsly Konov, wie kann man n Bike über ne Frau stellen? D:


Die viel wichtigere Frage ist: Wann wird er sie zu mir schicken?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Denkst du wirklich, dass er sie dermaßen hasst?


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Denkst du wirklich, dass er sie dermaßen hasst?


Ja, schließlich hat er mit ihr Schluss gemacht. Und so unerträglich bin ich gar nicht


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

Ich wette 1000 Euro dagegen


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, schließlich hat er mit ihr Schluss gemacht. Und so unerträglich bin ich gar nicht



Wir reden hier von einem Menschen und nicht von einer gebrauchten Socke oder sowas...


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Er weiss schon zuviel...
> 
> srsly Konov, wie kann man n Bike über ne Frau stellen? D:



Nicht jede frau.... manche frauen halt


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Bekomme ich dann 1000 Euro von dir, wenn ich eine Freundin finde?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Februar 2013)

wow wyrnn die Todesszene in dem Video is ganz schön derbe, muss ich mal sagen. 

Wobei, wenn man recht drüber nachdenkt ist Lara immer schon sehr brutal umgekommen.

Ich mag ja Tomb Raider 3 den Köpper und dann das Wasser verfehlen. *knacks*

Ein wunderschöner Genickbruchsound.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> #Schweizersindfaschos




Das hab ich gesehn.
Ich bin Schweizer.
Ich bin Mod.
Ich mag keine Faschos.

Willst du mal meine hölzerne Cremeschnitte kosten?


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> http://www.lowbird.com/data/images/2010/10/abload-59a107492etusl.jpg



Ohgott... das dämliche Lied kenn ich sogar... Ich habs gehasst. Und mein Nachbar der Rafael hiess, hat bei "a raaaafi, a raaaaafi, gulligulligulligulli ramsamsam" immer geheult. Bis die Lehrerin dann den Text änderte...


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Jetzt machen die Mods auch schon Doppelposts, wo soll das nur hinführen?


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Jetzt machen die Mods auch schon Doppelposts, wo soll das nur hinführen?




Zu massivem Gewinn und taktischer Überlegenheit.


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Das verstehe ich nicht, tut mir leid.

Wenn dir langweilig ist, rede doch mal mit Legendary, der ist dauernd so gemein, beleidigend oder Ähnliches ... ^^ Der wird noch zum Forenbösewicht ... Und dann entführt er Prinz(essin) Zam und wir müssen gegen Gumbas, Schildkröten und Lakitos kämpfen, um ihn zu befreien ...


----------



## Wynn (26. Februar 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ohgott... das dämliche Lied kenn ich sogar... Ich habs gehasst. Und mein Nachbar der Rafael hiess, hat bei "a raaaafi, a raaaaafi, gulligulligulligulli ramsamsam" immer geheult. Bis die Lehrerin dann den Text änderte...



warum habe ich bei youtube danach gesucht ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LE7dOFAI52Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wie kommt man darauf ?


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Februar 2013)

Dieses Lied ist ein echter Ohrwurm. Nicht.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht, tut mir leid.
> 
> Wenn dir langweilig ist, rede doch mal mit Legendary, der ist dauernd so gemein, beleidigend oder Ähnliches ... ^^ Der wird noch zum Forenbösewicht ... Und dann entführt er Prinz(essin) Zam und wir müssen gegen Gumbas, Schildkröten und Lakitos kämpfen, um ihn zu befreien ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (26. Februar 2013)

Ist meinem Lieblings-Carchi langweilig?


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Februar 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ist meinem Lieblings-Carchi langweilig?



Mir ist dekadent zumute.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Wilder, bedeutungsloser Sex gehabt und davon gelangweilt?


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wilder, bedeutungsloser Sex gehabt und davon gelangweilt?



*Wilden
*bedeutungslosen

Und nein.


----------



## win3ermute (26. Februar 2013)

Da, ein dekadent langes Einschlaflied für Dich:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E4yzYKIiV9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Erwähnte ich heute schon unauffällig nebenbei, daß ich Urlaub habe?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> *Wildenr


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

Us wellem Kanton chunnsh eigentlich?^^


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Februar 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Da, ein dekadent langes Einschlaflied für Dich:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4yzYKIiV9Y
> 
> Erwähnte ich heute schon unauffällig nebenbei, daß ich Urlaub habe?



Wie er einfach den Song kopierpastet den ich auf Fratzenfibel publiziert habe. Tsts. <3


----------



## win3ermute (27. Februar 2013)

Pffff! Ich hatte den Tage vorher gelinkt! Immer diese schweizer Linkdiebe!


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Us wellem Kanton chunnsh eigentlich?^^



Wie soll ich sagen...
Meine Stadtväter waren klüger, als die Typen die damals den Schweizer Grafiker aus untenstehender Geschichte engagiert haben.

Vor paar hundert Jahr hät än sehr fuule schwiizer Grafiker in sehr churzer Ziit viel Gäld fädient.
Nännemeren mal Kurt.

Zürcher Politiker zum Kurt:
«Kurt. Dä Kanton Züri brucht äs Wappä.»
Kurt: «Keis Problem! Chunsch morn über Dude!»

Am gliche Abig no:
Open "luzern_wappen.pdf"
Crtl-alt-drehen um: 45 Grad.
Sichern unter: "zuerich_wappen.pdf"

Politiker am nächstä Tag: «Spitzegeil Kurt! So schön! Musi grad am Dorfplatz go twittere!»
Kurt: «Gärn gscheh altä Gorillahodä! 12'000.– Schwiizmünz bitte.»

Paar Wuche später son Tessiner:
Ciao Curt! Lose zue. Mir bruke no eine Wappelidesign fure unsere Gantoneli.
Kurt: «Niente Problemo Altä! Domani chunsch über. Ich schwore.»

Am gliche Abig so:
Open "luzern_wappen.pdf"
Fläche füllen mit 100% Rot. Objekt horizontal spiegeln.
Sichern unter: "wappen_ticino.jpg"
Tessiner Politiker am nächstä Tag: «Mingia Curto du bische eine Genio! Irkenwie hani Gfuhl ich han dise scho mal noime gseh, aber isch sicher nur mini Psüche wo dise meint.»
Kurt: «Gärn Mann! 12'000.– Schwiizmünz bitte. Und no dini Tochter. Mässi.»

Jedefalls sind Zug, Fribourg und Solothurn später auno drigheit.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=537969956247797&set=a.392570537454407.98594.391925354185592&type=1


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

da ich ein fan von DT bin verbitte ich mir einen war zwischen "experten" user und experten ""mod"" !!!!


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wie er einfach den Song kopierpastet den ich auf Fratzenfibel publiziert habe. Tsts. <3


Ich denke, wir sollten ihn ab sofort Doktor win3ermute nennen.


----------



## Reflox (27. Februar 2013)

Du chasch nur en Bär sii oder?


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir sollten ihn ab sofort Doktor win3ermute nennen.



der erste sinnvolle, und halbwegs glaubenswürdige post von dir ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> da ich ein fan von DT bin verbitte ich mir einen war zwischen "experten" user und experten ""mod"" !!!!




Diese Anführungszeichen implizieren, dass du an meinen Rechten zweifelst.


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du chasch nur en Bär sii oder?




Richtig.


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

ja das tue ich! und komm mir nicht mit, "das darf ich"....


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> der erste sinnvolle, und halbwegs glaubenswürdige post von dir ^^


Alle meine Beiträge haben einen Sinn, du bist nur offensichtlich nicht fähig, ihn zu erkennen ^^


----------



## win3ermute (27. Februar 2013)

Ich sehe einen willkürlichen Ban kommen...


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ja das tue ich! und komm mir nicht mit, "das darf ich"....



Ich kann dir die Rechte gerne zeigen


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich kann dir die Rechte gerne zeigen



ach für den flame / spam bin ich atm viel zu faul. mMn gehorchst du auch nur den gesetzten der cumputec media ag, bzw deren tochterfirma, buffed.


wo war eben noch mein dämonenhammer.... fuck.......


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ach für den flame / spam bin ich atm viel zu faul. mMn gehorchst du auch nur den gesetzten der cumputec media ag, bzw deren tochterfirma, buffed.
> 
> 
> wo war eben noch mein dämonenhammer.... fuck.......



Ich gehorche den Gesetzen des Buffed-Forums. Und diese Gesetze haben wir Mods erschaffen. D.h. wir gehorchen unseren eigenen Gesetzen.


Und für Willkür sind wir eigentlich nie zu haben. Auch wenn manche User das immer so hindrehen wollen.


----------



## Xidish (27. Februar 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Und für Willkür sind wir eigentlich nie zu haben. Auch wenn manche User das immer so hindrehen wollen.


Wenn das Wörtchen "eigentlich" nicht da stehen würde ...


----------



## Fakebook (27. Februar 2013)

Verdammte Hacke! Such ich mir unbedingt nen Tag mit langen Wartungszeiten raus, um seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder mit meiner Kollegin WoW zudaddeln. Endboss auf 7% runtergekopft - Server macht dicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Februar 2013)

Pecht gehabt...es wurde stunden vorher angesagt das die server runterfahren....






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z6c-iYc3Tbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

flame on!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2013)

Guten Abend!

Edit: Ich glaub, ich verabschiede mich auch direkt schon wieder, noch nen Bout gucken und dann ab in die Falle, muss morgen früh zum Arzt (im Gegensatz zu Mago geh ich da nämlich auch hin  ). Bis morsche!


----------



## Konov (27. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Edit: Ich glaub, ich verabschiede mich auch direkt schon wieder, noch nen Bout gucken und dann ab in die Falle, muss morgen früh zum Arzt (im Gegensatz zu Mago geh ich da nämlich auch hin  ). Bis morsche!



Viel erfolg ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Februar 2013)

Mago, du warst noch net beim Urologen?!


----------



## Reflox (27. Februar 2013)

Oh Gott jetzt hört doch endlich auf damit >.>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

nein mago war noch nicht beim arzt. er hat angerufen, es hat niemand abgenommen. also ist er im forum geblieben @ sean


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Ich muss mir noch überlegen, wie ich mich für das Durchspielen von Sonic Adventure 2 belohnen will. ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zG5nyDPw1yY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nein mago war noch nicht beim arzt. er hat angerufen, es hat niemand abgenommen. also ist er im forum geblieben @ sean


Ich geh aber morgen hin (das sieht echt nicht gesund aus, inzwischen tut es sogar weh) - und wie gesagt, die haben nur in den Intensiv-Sprechzeiten Zeit, es sei denn, man hat einen Termin. Ich hätte einen anderen Arzt aussuchen sollen, bei meinem früheren Hausarzt konnte man kommen, wann man wollte ...


----------



## H2OTest (27. Februar 2013)

Nur für euch, heute mit extra viel Unterhaltungswert! 


Neue FAQ <3&#8206;  Max† Name || Max okay? Nicht Peter oder Hans sonder Max!
Alter || 15,immernoch 15 und stell dir vor morgen auch noch 15
Du bist Bi ?! Ne ich bin lesbisch
Du hast ein Kind *-* || Ja hab ich.
Wie alt ist sie und wie heißt sie <3 || Antonia und ist 7 Monate
Vergeben || Nein single.
Wie groß bist du ||1.57 cm klein.
Stehst du mehr auf Jungs oder Mädchen || Mehr auf Jungs
Du bist wunderschön *o* || Ja ich weiß <3
Wollen wir sex || Penis.


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das macht Spaß das macht Laune.


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Oh Mann ...

Hmm, ich hoffe, dass das nichts Ernstes ist ^^ Ist irgendwie unangenehm, damit zu einer Ärztin zu gehen ... Könnte auch die "Handlung" eines schlechten Pornos sein. ("Frau Doktor, könnten Sie meinen Penis begutachten?")


----------



## win3ermute (27. Februar 2013)

Muß bestimmt amputiert werden - aber sonst nix wildes...


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Muß bestimmt amputiert werden - aber sonst nix wildes...


Stimmt, nach einer Amputation gäbe es wirklich nichts Wildes mehr ^^ Dabei bin ich doch noch Jungfrau ...


----------



## H2OTest (27. Februar 2013)

Magogan - Bastis Bruder


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Stimmt, nach einer Amputation gäbe es wirklich nichts Wildes mehr ^^ Dabei bin ich doch noch Jungfrau ...



GEH ZUM UROLOGEN MENSCH KER
Wenn ich so ein Ding auf meinem besten Stück hätte dann wäre ich schon längst da gewesen!

*Mago einmal ordentlich in den Arsch tret*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Dabei bin ich doch noch Jungfrau ...



Wie denn das, Frauen stehen doch auf Lets Player...


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie denn das, Frauen stehen doch auf Lets Player...


Ich warte halt auf die richtige ^^

Nein, ich bin einfach nur ziemlich schüchtern ...


----------



## Arosk (27. Februar 2013)

Warum gibts in Google kein Bild von einem Bärenpenis? Und bitte nicht fragen warum ich das suche 

Aber warum?


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum gibts in Google kein Bild von einem Bärenpenis? Und bitte nicht fragen warum ich das suche



Ich verurteile nicht.


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum gibts in Google kein Bild von einem Bärenpenis? Und bitte nicht fragen warum ich das suche
> 
> Aber warum?


Gibt es doch (wieso hab ich jetzt wirklich danach gesucht?) ...


----------



## Reflox (27. Februar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Magogan - Bastis Bruder






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Februar 2013)

Hat Mago vielleicht einen Hornzipfel? *in die Runde schmeiß*


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

hier ist mir zu wenig #swag in dem thread. n8 ihr homies 




Noxiel schrieb:


> Hat Mago vielleicht einen Hornzipfel? *in die Runde schmeiß*



und ich idiot gebs auch noch bei wiki ein. ich kotz erstmal ins treppenhaus....


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Februar 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hat Mago vielleicht einen Hornzipfel? *in die Runde schmeiß*



Bah. Ferkel. 

@Mago, deine Salami fällt morgen von selbst ab. Versprochen.


----------



## Xidish (28. Februar 2013)

Jetzt steigen selbst die Moderatoren schon in die Beschauung Magos bestem Stück ein.
Sonst habt Ihr wohl allesamt keine Themen mehr. 

Mago, geh einfach zum Arzt (heute unbedingt) und es kehrt endlich Ruhe hier ein!

Obwohl, so sehr das hier scheinbar das Thema ist, scheinst Du Dich bei Gesundung gar nicht mehr retten können.
So viele User und Staff hier interessieren sich für Dich. 

Gute Nacht Euch und passt auf, daß Ihr Euch nicht noch ansteckt!


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> und ich idiot gebs auch noch bei wiki ein. ich kotz erstmal ins treppenhaus....


Ich finde daran nichts Ekelhaftes. Da hab ich in wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten schon Schlimmeres gesehen. Hab so etwas allerdings nicht. Aber ich geh heute zur Hausärztin, mal sehen, was die sagt ^^ Eine Geschlechtskrankheit kann ich jedenfalls ausschließen ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich finde daran nichts Ekelhaftes. Da hab ich in wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten schon Schlimmeres gesehen. Hab so etwas allerdings nicht. Aber ich geh heute zur Hausärztin, mal sehen, was die sagt ^^



Der berühmte Kobold Staubsauger?


----------



## Ogil (28. Februar 2013)

Mach das. Musst auch das Positive sehen: So schaut sich wenigstens mal ne Frau Dein "bestes Stueck" an...


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Der berühmte Kobold Staubsauger?


Ja.

Oh, ich kenne Frauen, die sich mein bestes Stück schon mehrmals angesehen haben, Ogil ^^


----------



## Xidish (28. Februar 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Mach das. Musst auch das Positive sehen: So schaut sich wenigstens mal ne Frau Dein "bestes Stueck" an...


Ausgerechnet ne Ärztin ... da muss er ja aufpassen, daß der "Furunkel" nicht noch aufplatzt. 

letztes Wort von mir dazu ... *huschundganzschnellwech*^^

gn8


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet ne Ärztin ... da muss er ja aufpassen, daß der "Furunkel" nicht noch aufplatzt.


Ich denke nicht, dass sie sehr attraktiv ist ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Oh, ich kenne Frauen, die sich mein bestes Stück schon mehrmals angesehen haben, Ogil ^^



Bist du der ausm Park der immer ausm Gebüsch springt? *g*


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bist du der ausm Park der immer ausm Gebüsch springt? *g*


Nein, aber als ich noch sehr klein war, hat mich meine Mutter öfters nackt gesehen (ist ja auch nicht ungewöhnlich) - woran du wieder denkst, also wirklich ^^


----------



## EspCap (28. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Da hab ich in wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten schon Schlimmeres gesehen.´



Als Informatiker? O_o


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Als Informatiker? O_o


Ich komm' halt viel rum in der Welt im Internet ...


----------



## Ogil (28. Februar 2013)

BEIM wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten. Stichwort Praktikumspartner kombiniert mit Informatikern...


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2013)

Ich sollte schlafen. Muss morgen eine Prüfung schreiben und habe keine Ahnung, was drankommen könnte ...


----------



## EspCap (28. Februar 2013)

Zum Glück treiben sich die Informatiker bei uns auf der anderen Seite vom Campus rum *hust*


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Zum Glück treiben sich die Informatiker bei uns auf der anderen Seite vom Campus rum *hust*



Ich hab gehört, Informatiker sind vom Teufel besessen.


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum gibts in Google kein Bild von einem Bärenpenis? Und bitte nicht fragen warum ich das suche
> 
> Aber warum?



Durch die globale Klimaerwärmung schmilzt das Eis des Nordpols in einem rasenden Tempo. Dadurch geht den Eisbären der Lebensraum verloren. Viele Eisbären können ihren Wanderungen nicht nachgehen und verhungern. Hinzu kommt noch die Umweltverschmutzung. Diese könnte eine mögliche Ursache dafür sein, dass manchen *weiblichen Eisbären männliche Geschlechtsorgane wachsen*.


----------



## Reflox (28. Februar 2013)

Langsam frage ich mich wirklich ob ich mich hier nicht fälschlicherweise auf einer Seite für Andersgesinnte angemeldet habe. Ihr redet ja nurnoch von Johnnys. Jetzt weiss ich auch warum sich alle aufgeregt haben als ich Frauen gepostet habe o_O


----------



## orkman (28. Februar 2013)

guten abend liebe leute , was steht auf dem programm ? die weltherrschafft an uns zu reissen ! gniark gniark gniark


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> guten abend liebe leute , was steht auf dem programm ? die weltherrschafft an uns zu reissen ! gniark gniark gniark



Malochen morgen früh


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Langsam frage ich mich wirklich ob ich mich hier nicht fälschlicherweise auf einer Seite für Andersgesinnte angemeldet habe. Ihr redet ja nurnoch von Johnnys. Jetzt weiss ich auch warum sich alle aufgeregt haben als ich Frauen gepostet habe o_O



Die nur in Kalifornien um Santa Cruz vorkommende Spezies _Ariolimax dolichophallus_ ist eine circa 15 Zentimeter lange Schnecke, deren Penis das Doppelte der Körperlänge erreichen kann. Somit ist dieses Tier das Lebewesen mit dem verhältnismäßig größten Penis (noch vor der Entenmuschel und der Argentinischen Ruderente). Ein Nachteil des übergroßen Penis ist, dass er nach der Paarung manchmal nicht mehr befreit werden kann. Er wird dann vom Partner abgekaut; vermutlich kann er nicht wieder nachwachsen, so dass die Schnecke, deren Penis amputiert werden musste, künftig auf die weibliche Rolle beschränkt ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (28. Februar 2013)

Sry, ich lass mal ein wenig musikalisches Kulturgut hier zurück:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mMrcYDrtjng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Morgen noch, dann Wochenende!

und hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (28. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Die nur in Kalifornien um Santa Cruz vorkommende Spezies _Ariolimax dolichophallus_ ist eine circa 15 Zentimeter lange Schnecke, deren Penis das Doppelte der Körperlänge erreichen kann. Somit ist dieses Tier das Lebewesen mit dem verhältnismäßig größten Penis (noch vor der Entenmuschel und der Argentinischen Ruderente). Ein Nachteil des übergroßen Penis ist, dass er nach der Paarung manchmal nicht mehr befreit werden kann. Er wird dann vom Partner abgekaut; vermutlich kann er nicht wieder nachwachsen, so dass die Schnecke, deren Penis amputiert werden musste, künftig auf die weibliche Rolle beschränkt ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RATTICH! 

dann noch dieser artikel: http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article108321317/Groesster-Penis-der-Welt-loest-Flughafen-Alarm-aus.html


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2013)

Nix los hier ... ich geh mal schlafen, muss morgen früh aufstehen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sv-OYkGWOhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (1. März 2013)

da es ja sonst keiner macht. alles gute zum geburtstag. und viel sahne auf der buttercremetorte


----------



## ZAM (1. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2013)

Der Geburtstag war ja schon ruiniert, und dann gratuliert einem auchnoch Aun als erstes. Ich geh mich mal erschießen... ^^


----------



## Nijara (1. März 2013)

Alles Gute! *tröööt*


----------



## Aun (1. März 2013)

wieso ruiniert?
ach lmaa....... dann eben nicht


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2013)

*Kicher





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eeSIzimj53s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich werf den Kuchen quer durchs Wohnzimmer!


----------



## ZAM (1. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Geburtstag



Akzeptiers 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2013)

Will ich aber nicht! Anarchie!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2013)

Ich wünsch mir zum Geburtstag eine Forennamenänderung in Sahnebutter 

Oder eine Dauerhafte Namensänderung in das was dem Diktator gerade einfällt


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ScOGcdWuPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Kann nicht einschlafen, muss aber heute früh aufstehen ...


----------



## spectrumizer (1. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oder eine Dauerhafte Namensänderung in das was dem Diktator gerade einfällt


Oh da wäre ich vorsichtig.


----------



## Aun (1. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ne, ein richtiges Keyboard von Aldi ... Ist aber schon älter ^^
> 
> Ich konnte früher sogar mal "My heart will go on" darauf spielen ...




ich weiß nicht was peinlicher ist......
ok aldi wirds wohl nicht sein.....


----------



## Reflox (1. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> ein richtiges Keyboard von Aldi






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Vom Aldi, süß!


Das ist mein Ernst, das Keyboard gab es vor vielen Jahren mal für 120 Euro bei Aldi ... Hat jetzt nicht die beste Qualität, aber spielen kann ich ja auch nicht so wirklich gut, von daher ... ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Und da reicht dir dann die Qualität plötzlich?


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und da reicht dir dann die Qualität plötzlich?


Das hat mir meine Mutter vor vielen Jahren gekauft, da war ich fast 12 oder so xD Keine Ahnung, ist so lange her ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Ausrede wird akzeptiert.

Next thing to do: Gimp-Schulung


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Nix mehr los hier?


----------



## Alux (1. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schweizer Qualitätspost <3


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Die Leute scheinen sich wohl echt nur dfür zu interessieren dir eine auf's M*** zu geben...

Schwach...

Und ich darf net doppelposten ^^


----------



## Reflox (1. März 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Schweizer Qualitätspost <3



I love u too, my austrian friend <3


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Sean ist so RE6!


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Ich denke, ich werde mir wohl doch keinen Monitor kaufen in diesem Jahr ^^ 2560x1440 Pixel dauert beim Enkodieren einfach zu lange, die Dateien werden ziemlich groß und die Schrift ist für die Zuschauer dann zu klein und teilweise nicht lesbar. Dann kann ich mir das Geld für die GTX 790 sparen und eine GTX 780 holen und auch noch eine Wii U.


----------



## Legendary (1. März 2013)

Ich spucke irgendjemandem hier bald ins Gesicht, wer es ist sag ich nicht öffentlich sonst werd ich wirklich bald gebannt, haben ja hier noch Forenpolizei aka Xidish.


----------



## Alux (1. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich spucke irgendjemandem hier bald ins Gesicht, wer es ist sag ich nicht öffentlich sonst werd ich wirklich bald gebannt, haben ja hier noch Forenpolizei aka Xidish.



Dude du has mein volles Mitgefühl


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

So lange es nur schei* Spiele gibt, warte ich noch mit der Wii U


----------



## Legendary (1. März 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Dude du has mein volles Mitgefühl



Danke! Hab mir eben den GuMo Thread durchgelesen und bin einfach nur angewidert.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Danke! Hab mir eben den GuMo Thread durchgelesen und bin einfach nur angewidert.


Geht mir genauso ... Alle hacken auf Magogan rum, egal was er schreibt, das ist doch nicht mehr normal ...


----------



## zoizz (1. März 2013)

Cut my life into pieces
This is my last resort
Suffocation ... 



> Cut my steak into pieces
> this is my plastic fork
> fingers bleeding, still breathing
> tastes like&#65279; fuck but i cant stop eating






> cut Justin beaver into peaces,
> this&#65279; is his last concert.
> Suffocation,no breathing,
> don't give a fuck if his fans start screaming






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Made my Day XD

Mago, ich habe auf deine letzten 1, 2 Posts nicht rumgehackt!


----------



## Reflox (1. März 2013)

Warn guter Film.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Guckst du echt solche Filme, Legendary?


----------



## Aun (1. März 2013)

der war wirklich gut


----------



## Reflox (1. März 2013)

Ich esse dabei.


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

es ist halt ein horror/splatterfilm - die japanischen filme sind da schlimmer

und ist ja nicht so als würde legendary sich echte snuff filme anschauen oder filme wo leute gekocht und gegessen werden

die einen schauen twilight die anderen horrorfilme jedem das seine


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Die FSK 18 Version von dem Film ist in Deutschland um *14 Minuten* gekürzt Oo


----------



## Reflox (1. März 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> es ist halt ein horror/splatterfilm - die japanischen filme sind da schlimmer



Du hast noch nie Thai Horrorfilme gesehen. ICH HABE HEUTE NOCH ANGST DAVOR DAS HAKEN AUS MEINER HAUT WACHSEN!


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du hast noch nie Thai Horrorfilme gesehen. ICH HABE HEUTE NOCH ANGST DAVOR DAS HAKEN AUS MEINER HAUT WACHSEN!


xD

Ich frage mich nur, wie ich Legendarys Post interpretieren soll. Sollte das etwa eine Morddrohung sein?


----------



## Reflox (1. März 2013)

Er wollte dir nur einen Film empfehlen.


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

1) er möchte dir einen film emphelen
2) er möchte dir die frau emphelen 


und reflox ???


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> 1) er möchte dir einen film emphelen
> 2) er möchte dir die frau emphelen


Glaubst du das wirklich?


----------



## Reflox (1. März 2013)

Natürlich.


----------



## win3ermute (1. März 2013)

Naja, der Original-Film "I spit on your grave" war ganz beschissene Lowest-Budget-Grütze, galt aber (wohl auch wegen der nicht gegebenen Verfügbarkeit; siehe auch "Last House on Dead End Street", der allerdings ein ganz anderes Kaliber ist) als "Kult". Wenn schon "wiederbelebte Grindhouse-Kacke", dann bitte "Hobo with a shotgun" oder auch "Nude nuns with big guns", wobei letzterer schon wirklich ein "spezielles" Publikum braucht, daß die ollen Grindhouse-Sachen tatsächlich kennt und liebt (wie etwa einen wunderschönen Streifen aus den '70ern mit dem wohlklingenden Namen "Ich, die Nonne und die Schweinehunde").


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2013)

Ich freu mich auf Evil Dead


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Und, was haltet ihr von Immanuel Kant?


----------



## win3ermute (1. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf Evil Dead



Ich nicht - Sam Raimis Erstlingswerk reicht da völlig. Und wer richtig Party machen möchte, hört sich dazu Bruce Campbells Audiokommentar an.
So ziemlich jedes Remake wurde versaut (in manchen Kreisen werden diese Machwerke oftmals als "Kuschelsplatter" bezeichnet - Splatter zum Selbstzweck, der gar nicht weh tut, während der Kontext der ursprünglichen Filme eben meist das wirkliche "biestige" war); da kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, wie ein "Evil Dead"-Remake aussehen soll. Die "Message" des höchst spaßigen "Cabin in the woods" hat's meines Erachtens auf den Punkt gebracht...

Tante Edith:


Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und, was haltet ihr von Immanuel Kant?



Na, die "Kritik der reinen Vernunft" ist ein must-read. Immerhin ist Kant einer der "Hauptverantwortlichen" für die "Ära der Aufklärung" und auch der Existentialismus hat ihm eine Menge zu verdanken. "Meins" ist allerdings eher die Gedanken- und Emotionswelt eines Camus; danach Sartre.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und, was haltet ihr von Immanuel Kant?


Habe Mut, dich deines eigenen Verstandes zu bedienen.


----------



## ZAM (1. März 2013)

Drei Dinge

1. Die Situationen stören mich grad beim WWE-Schauen 
2. Bitte Trolling einstellen, sowie Provokationen und Reaktionen (Mobbing) darauf - und sollte sich jetzt irgendwer in der Opferrolle fühlen, gibts Freiflüge bis Montag. Vertragt Euch oder ignoriert Euch einfach - im Forum steht die Funktion zur Verfügung. :-)
3. Cover der indizierten Version von ISOYC entfernt.

Danke


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Mir ist irgendwie langweilig ...


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JJ2EUHmaUuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (1. März 2013)




----------



## ZAM (1. März 2013)

Jetzt gehört der Thread erstmal mir. 


Warum immer nochmal eine Spitze nachschieben? Ich verstehe es nicht. Wie solls dann bitte je enden?
Ich hatte die Option bereits dargelegt. Das macht so wirklich keinen Spaß. :\

*Edit* Thread ist wieder offen.


----------



## win3ermute (1. März 2013)

Nu trauen wir uns nicht mehr  

Edith: Und danke an Zam für die schnelle Reaktion!


----------



## zoizz (1. März 2013)

ein hooray auf win3er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und auch auf unseren so mildgestimmten und unerhöhrt wohlwollenden zamjestät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (1. März 2013)

Snoopehs Musikgeschmack ist soooooo ..perfekt


----------



## Alux (1. März 2013)

Sooooo Jungens was machen wa jz?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2013)

Ausziehen?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. März 2013)

Hab ich was verpasst? xD

Is noch jemand hier?

Hallo Echo?





> "Wahrheit ist die Erfindung eines Lügners"




gute Sig


----------



## Olliruh (1. März 2013)

Hab Sturmfrei ,wer will rum kommen ? #nohomo


----------



## Alux (1. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ausziehen?



Sind Frauen anwesend? Sonst nicht.


----------



## Aun (1. März 2013)

hallo otto 

olii. skandal. ich darf deinen spruch nicht mehr in der signatur führen.....


----------



## win3ermute (1. März 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Sooooo Jungens was machen wa jz?



Wir kehren zu den beiden wichtigsten Themen im Leben eines Mannes zurück: Katzen und Plattenspieler. Wie immer!


----------



## Olliruh (1. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> hallo otto
> 
> olii. skandal. ich darf deinen spruch nicht mehr in der signatur führen.....



hättse den bloß klein gelassen. </3
Naja


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ausziehen?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8u2Q0IIHbDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Carcharoth (1. März 2013)

Hallo Nachtschmetterlinge <3


----------



## Alux (1. März 2013)

NICHT DIE MAMA!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (2. März 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hallo Nachtschmetterlinge <3



Oh Du mein liebster... Schildkrötenliebhaber... und selbstverständlich DT-Verteidiger...


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

nehtm euch ein zimmer


----------



## Carcharoth (2. März 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> nehtm euch ein zimmer



Deins?


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

nur wenn ihr kaution und geld für reinigung zahlt !


----------



## Aun (2. März 2013)

ihr seid so abartig. aber wie sagte doch einst ein guter freund:" lieber widerlich, als wieder nicht." also ran da carcharoth


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. März 2013)

Stell ne Kamera in dein Zimmer und stells auf yt hoch, dann haben wir alle was davon. Mit Monetarisierung bekommst du sicher schnell die Reinigungskosten rein.


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

ich glaub das wär eher was für yp ^^


----------



## win3ermute (2. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ihr seid so abartig. aber wie sagte doch einst ein guter freund:" lieber widerlich, als wieder nicht." also ran da carcharoth



Als DT-Fans sind wir uns in rein platonischer Liebe ergeben (gut, ich hasse ihn immer noch, weil er Schweizer ist). Ein gemeinsames Zimmer sollte also eine verdammt gute Stereo-Anlage bieten; darunter machen wir es nicht (also wir "machen es" auch so nich; ihr verdammten Schweineigel - es geht rein um den Sound! Bwäh... selbst das hört sich zweideutig an... geht doch wech).


----------



## Carcharoth (2. März 2013)

Was ihr wieder denkt...


----------



## win3ermute (2. März 2013)

LaBrie ist nur Mittelmaß!!!!1111

Ich frag' mich die ganze Zeit: Gemessen an was?!


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Stell ne Kamera in dein Zimmer und stells auf yt hoch, dann haben wir alle was davon. Mit Monetarisierung bekommst du sicher schnell die Reinigungskosten rein.



Hm... läuft das auch unter der "Let's play"-Kategorie????


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ein gemeinsames Zimmer sollte also eine verdammt gute Stereo-Anlage bieten; darunter machen wir es nicht (also wir "machen es" auch so nich; ihr verdammten Schweineigel - es geht rein um den Sound! Bwäh... selbst das hört sich zweideutig an... geht doch wech).



Dann halt darauf oder daneben


----------



## win3ermute (2. März 2013)

Iglo, willst uns mobben?!


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hm... läuft das auch unter der "Let's play"-Kategorie????



nein das läuft dann bei mdh


----------



## ZAM (2. März 2013)

Ich dachte bestimmte Themen wären durch


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. März 2013)

*pfeiffff*

Sorry


----------



## Alux (2. März 2013)

Jaja immer auf die kleinen dabei fängt diesmal der Mod an


----------



## Carcharoth (2. März 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> LaBrie ist nur Mittelmaß!!!!1111
> 
> Ich frag' mich die ganze Zeit: Gemessen an was?!



Nicki Minaj :3


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2013)

Euer Fööööööööhrer ist da!


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nicki Minaj :3







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9yF2_1TD7Bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2013)

Sean, du bist so RE6....


----------



## win3ermute (2. März 2013)

Perversling, schweizerischer!

Nö, ich frag' mich echt schon seit geraumer Zeit, woran dieses "Mittelmaß" gemessen wird - soooooo viele "Progressiv-Bands" gibbet ja derzeit nu wirklich nich.

An der Oper? An "Helden" wie Bruce Dickinson (nie meins)? Der Scheiß von DT ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach zeitlos (ein "Mirror" ist so ein geiler Ear-Opener; der ist meiner Ansicht nach nicht einen Meter gealtert. Das würde, sollte es heute veröffentlicht werden, absolut Furore in gewissen Kreisen machen). 

Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? Gibt es irgendwas in Sachen "progressive", das DT abhängt?


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WFfA-BBa2MA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sean, du bist so RE6....



http://kotaku.com/5878345/youll-never-see-the-resident-evil-6-logo-the-same-way/gallery/1


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2013)

Hab ich das dir oder Aun erzählt?


----------



## win3ermute (2. März 2013)

Um dem Nachtschwärmer-Publikum mal echte Musik nahezubringen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6u_hjgbJnh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. März 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Perversling, schweizerischer!
> 
> Nö, ich frag' mich echt schon seit geraumer Zeit, woran dieses "Mittelmaß" gemessen wird - soooooo viele "Progressiv-Bands" gibbet ja derzeit nu wirklich nich.
> 
> ...



Threshold - Pilot in the Sky of Dreams. Anhören.


----------



## win3ermute (2. März 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Threshold - Pilot in the Sky of Dreams. Anhören.



Kenne ich doch. Zeitmäßig gleichzeitig mit DT. Mag ich nich wirklich - ist wie auch DT teilweise zu "posermäßig" (was halt in der gewählten "Musikart" liegt. Richtig "ankotzen" tut mich das nur bei "Coheed & Cambria" - das ist mir dann bis auf den einen Song zu gefällig). Sänger ist doch auch frisch verstorben, oder?

Edith: Was DT und Threshold unterscheidet ist eben das unerwartete: Dieser Takt bei "Mirror" ist höchst ungewöhnlich - und das Ding hat Ecken und Kanten! Andere "Progressive-Bands" gehen eben den höchst "unprogressiven" Weg der absoluten "Glättung". Bei "Mirror" ist's der Takt; LaBries "Growling" mit Versteigung in absoluten Tremble-Höhen. Beim "Cunt" haste "Mitgröhl-Refrain" mit einem tollen Mittelteil, der schließlich in einem geilen "Accoustic"-Song mündet. 
Und das ist es für mich, was DT ausmacht: Das Unerwartete, eben nicht "geglättete". Die "perfekten" Songs der Gruppe mag ich auch nicht; lediglich die Ausnahmesachen. Und die sind dann richtig, richtig gut!

Und für unser ungebildetes Publikum gleich mal den Cunt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E4yzYKIiV9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. März 2013)

Ja, leider. Der neue kommt nur teilweise ran...


----------



## Alux (2. März 2013)

Ich bin mal pennen, nachti Freunde


----------



## Aun (2. März 2013)

ich find die neuen dream theater stücke einfach nur schlecht. aus. gn8...
von wegen ungebildet..... pah


----------



## win3ermute (2. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich find die neuen dream theater stücke einfach nur schlecht. aus. gn8...
> von wegen ungebildet..... pah



Die "Silver Linings" ist ok - glattgebügelt; aber zwischendurch eben jene Ausnahmesongs. Bin auch nicht der größte DT-Fan aller Zeiten - ich gebe gerne zu, daß die mir zu "glatt" sind. Meine derzeitige "Lieblingsband" ist eh "Comeback Kid" mit ungeglätteten Perlen wie dieser (mehr als die ersten 30 Sekunden anhören):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-7M9o0anMwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2013)

ENDLICH!

Ich habe gerade alles was die Tatsacheneinheit aus Portal 2 sagt, aufgeschrieben:


Spoiler



Du befindest dich in einer sehr gefährlichen Lage. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das du in den nächsten 5 Minuten stirbst beträgt 87 %. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das du in den nächsten 5 Minuten qualvoll stirbst beträgt 87 %. Gleich sterbe ich und du bist Schuld. Deine Unachtsamkeit wird uns noch beide Umbringen. Kein guter Plan. Du wirst versagen. Er wird dich wohl töten. Qualvoll. Er wird dich wohl töten. Bald bist du tot. Es besteht keine Hoffnung mehr. Du wirst&#65279; in diesem Raum sterben. 
Eine Diät würde dir nicht Schaden. Die Tatsacheneinheit ist am Intelligentesten. Die Tatsacheneinheit&#65279; ist am attraktivsten Die Tatsacheneinheit ist sehr attraktiv. Die Tatsacheneinheit hat immer Recht. Die Abenteuereinheit ist ein Angeber und feigling. Die Weltraumeinheit wird nie den Weltraum sehen. Du wirst den Weltraum nie sehen. Fakt ist: Der Weltraum existiert nicht. Einheiten, die den Weltraum sehen wollen, sind denen, die ihn nicht sehen wollen, unterlegen. 
Die Tatsacheneinheit verfügt über relavantes Wissen. Die Tatsacheneinheit hat viele Freunde. Der Gewinner dieser Schlacht ist überlegen und gewinnt die Loyalität der Tatsacheneinheit. Die Tatsacheneinheit ist nicht defekt, ihre Fakten sind stets Korrekt und Interessant. 12 12 12 12 12 12 12 12 12 Stifte. Stifte. Stifte. Stifte. Äpfel. Orangen. Birnen. Pflaumen. Titanwurz. Mandarinen. Zitronen. Limetten. Avocado. Tomate. Banane. Papaya. Guave. Fehler. Fehler. Fehler. Datei&#65279; nicht gefunden.
Fehler. Fehler. Fehler. Fakt nicht gefunden. Fakt nicht&#65279; gefunden. 25 % beschädigt. 50 % beschädigt. Warnung: Beschädigung liegt bei 20... Ratten können nicht spucken. Zahnseide ist enorm Dehnbar. Wurzel aus Seil gleich Null. Obwohl U-Boote Schiffen weit überlegen sind, verwenden noch über 97 % Schiffe für die Seefahrt. Mobiltelefone verursachen keinen Krebs, nur Hepatitis. Im 16. Jahrhundert erfanden Seemänner die Hose, um Poseidons Zorn zu entgehen. 
Man nahm an, der Anblick nackter Seemänner verärgere ihn. Das Atomgewicht von Germanium beträgt 72,64. 89 % aller Zaubertricks sind keine Zauberei, sondern Hexerei. Straußenaugen sind größer als Straußengehirne. In der Griechischen Mythologie erfand Deldalus die Flügel, um dem Spott der Minotauren zu engehen. Menschen können Unterwasser überleben, aber nicht sehr lange. Rasev, dem simitschen Gott des Krieges und der Seuche, wuchs eine Gazelle&#65279; aus der Stirn. Der Plural von Lemming ist Lemata.
Der Lemming ist von&#65279; Natur aus Suizidgefährdet und stürzt sich gern von Klippen. Polymerase I Polypeptid A ist ein Menschliches Gen. Ratten können nicht spucken. Leguane können 28,7 Minuten die Luft anhalten. Bandwürmer werden bis zu 22,9 Meter lang. Das Paradoxon "Schrödingers Katze" beschreibt eine Situation, bei der eine Katze in einer Kiste gleichzeitig als tot und lebendig betrachtet werden muss. Schrödinger erschuf dieses Paradoxon, weil er Katzen nicht Leiden konnte.
Auf jedem Quadratzentimeter Mensch leben 32 Millionen Bakterien. Die Sonne ist 333333 mal größer als die Erde. Die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung eines Nashorns im Zoo beträgt 15 Jahre. Vulkanologen sind Experten&#65279; auf dem Gebiet der Vulkanologie. Avocados haben mehr Ballaststoffe und Kalorien als anderes Obst. Avocados haben mehr Ballaststoffe und Kalorien als anderes Obst. Man findet sie in Australien. Der Mond umkreist die Erde alle 27,32 Tage. Die Milliardste Stelle von Pi ist 9.
Wenn du Probleme beim Zählen hast, halte dich an folgende Gedächtnisstütze: 1 kommt vor 2. Kommt vor 60. Kommt nach 12. Kommt vor 6 Millionen. Kommt nach 504. Deine Anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten beim Zählen werden dir jetzt lächerlich vorkommen. 1 Liter Wasser wiegt 0,99 Kilogramm. Heißes Wasser gefriert schneller als kaltes. Honig verdirbt nicht. Der Körper eines Erwachsenen enthält ein halbes Kilo&#65279; Salz. Eine Nanosekunde dauert eine Milliardste Sekunde. 
In der nordischen Mythologie wurde der Streitwagen des Donnergotts Thor von zwei Ziegen gezogen. China ist der zweitgrößte Hersteller von Sojabohnen. Wolfram hat den höchsten Schmelzpunkt aller Metalle, 3410 Grad Celsius. Die Zunge zweimal Täglich zu reinigen&#65279; ist die effektivste Methode gegen Mundgeruch. Im alten Rom wurde Zahnpasta aus menschlichem Urin hergestellt. Urin war noch bis ins 18. Jahrhundert Bestandteil von Zahnpasta. 
Das Zollgesetz von 1789 zum Schutz einheimischer Hersteller war das zweite Gesetz der&#65279; Amerikanischen Regierung. Der Wert Pi ist das Verhältnis des Kreisumfangs zum Durchmesser im Euklidischen Rahmen. Der Mexico - Amerika Krieg endete 1848 mit der Unterzeichnung des Guadalupe Hidalgo Vertrags. 1879 schlug Sanford Fleming am Royal Canadian Institute die Einführung einer Weltweit einheitlichen Zeitzone vor.
Marie Curie entdeckte den Nutzen der Radioaktiven Strahlung, sowie&#65279; den Tod durch Radioaktive Strahlung. Am Ende von Anton Tschechows "Die Möwe" begeht Constantin Selbstmord. Entgegen der weitläufigen Meinung haben Eskimos nicht 100 Wörter für Schnee. Dafür haben sie 234 Wörter für Rucola. Im Viktorianischen England war es verboten, die Queen direkt anzusehen. Man glaubte, Arme könnten Gedanken stehlen. 
Die Wissenschaft ist heute der Meinung, das weniger als 4% aller Arme diese Fähigkeit besitzen. 1862 unterzeichnete Abraham Lincoln das Gesetz zur Befreiung der Sklaven. Lincoln schlafwandelte - wie immer als er das tat - und konnte sich später nicht mehr daran erinnern. 1975 verfing sich Michael Schuhmachers Kinn im Staubsauger. 20 Jahre später machte ihn dessen&#65279; Aerodynamik zum Weltmeister. William Shakespeare existierte nicht. 
Seine Stücke wurden 1589 von Francis Bayton geschrieben der mit einem Witchiebrett Theatergeister versklavte. Es wird fälschlicherweise behauptet, das Thomas Edison 1878 die&#65279; Push-Ups erfand. Nicola Tesla hatte diese bereits Jahre zuvor unter dem Namen "Tesla taining" patentiert. Wale sind doppelt so intelligent und dreimal so lecker wie Menschen. Die Autobremse wurde er 1895 erfunden. 
Davor musste der Fahrer im Auto sitzenbleiben und im Kreis fahren, bis alle Insassen ihre Geschäfte erledigt hatten. Edmund Hillary, der erste Mensch auf dem Mount Everest, bestieg diesen zufällig&#65279; als er einen Vogel jagte. Diamanten entstehen, wenn Kohle einem enormen Druck ausgesetzt wird. Wenn Diamanten enormen Druck ausgesetzt werden, entstehen daraus Schaumstoffkügelchen. Der Karpfen ist der giftigste Fisch der Welt. Bis auf die Augen ist er komplett aus tödlichem Gift. 
Die Augen bestehen aus weniger schädlichem tödlichen Gift. Der Beruf "Hofnarr" entstand zufällig. Man hielt den epileptischen Anfall eines Vasallen für einen Ausdruckstanz. Der Halleysche Komet nähert sich der Erde alle 76 Jahre. Die restlichen 75 hält er ungestört im Herzen der Sonne Winterschlaf. Der erste Passagierflug fand 1914 statt. Alle an Bord kreischten während des gesamten Fluges.&#65279; In der Griechischen Mythologie stahl Prometheus den Göttern das Feuer und schenkte es den Menschen.
Die Juwelen behielt er für sich. Der erste Mensch, der bewies das Kuhmilch trinkbar ist, war sehr sehr durstig. Bevor die Gebrüder Wright das Flugzeug erfanden, musste jeder, der Fliegen wollte, erst 100 Kilo Helium essen. Bevor 1912 das Rührei erfunden wurde, gab es nur rohe Eier mit Schale oder gekochten Kieselstein zum Frühstück. Während der Weltwirtschaftkrise wurde der&#65279; Besitz von Häschen verboten. Viele Menschen klebten deshalb ihren Mäuschen lange Ohren an.
Eines von 6 Kindern wird irgendwann in seinem Leben von einem Holländer entführt. Neueste Algorithmen ergeben: Der beste Name&#65279; der Welt lautet Crick. Kopiere einen Spiegel, und du erhälst einen Fotokopierer. Durch Träume erinnert uns das Unterbewusstsein daran, nackt und zahnlos zur Schule zu gehen.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2013)

hoi


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2013)

Wenn du Probleme beim Zählen hast, halte dich an folgende Gedächtnisstütze: 1 kommt vor 2. Kommt vor 60. Kommt nach 12. Kommt vor 6 Millionen. Kommt nach 504. Deine Anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten beim Zählen werden dir jetzt lächerlich vorkommen.


----------



## zoizz (2. März 2013)

Sali


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Sali



Salü


----------



## Arosk (2. März 2013)

http://www.infinitelooper.com/?v=HOCwiNKxWc8

!!


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.infinitel.../?v=HOCwiNKxWc8
> 
> !!



<Greift in seine Hose>


----------



## Arosk (2. März 2013)

*greift auch in seine Hose und holt eine Gurke raus* Tada! Brauchte ne Salatgurke und hatte keine Tasche...


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> *greift auch in seine Hose und holt eine Gurke raus* Tada! Brauchte ne Salatgurke und hatte keine Tasche...



<Schaut etwas enttäuscht>
Och, ich wollte aber eine andere Gurke haben...


----------



## Arosk (2. März 2013)

*greift nochmal in die Hose und holt ein Kaninchen raus* Ist das besser?


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> *greift nochmal in die Hose und holt ein Kaninchen raus* Ist das besser?



Hmmm... <Packt das Kaninchen am Nacken und drückt es> Ja, weich und Warm, etwas zum Schmusen. Das geht auch. <Setzt sich in sein Eckchen und kuschelt mit dem Kaninchen>


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> *greift auch in seine Hose und holt eine Gurke raus*





seanbuddha schrieb:


> <Schaut etwas enttäuscht>
> Och, ich wollte aber eine andere Gurke haben...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. März 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/ooc on
Das war unnötig!
/ooc off

*plötzlich taucht ein fliegendes, laserschießendes Einhorn auf und zerstört die Galaxie* Oh nein!


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> *plötzlich taucht ein fliegenden, laserschießendes Einhorn auf und zerstört die Galaxie* Oh nein!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3yYZa-70u_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> <Schaut etwas enttäuscht>
> Och, ich wollte aber eine andere Gurke haben...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. März 2013)

Awww! *springt gegen die Decke und stirbt*


----------



## Aun (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wurde gerade erlegt und ist unter der blauen abdeckplane


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2013)

<Alle böse anschau während er sein Kaninchen auf den Kopf küsst und es weiter krault>


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (2. März 2013)

I don´t care - I <3 it!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Time for GIFS!


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt habe ich Lust auf eine Mandarine.


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2013)

WTF is goin on here


----------



## Arosk (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bester!


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer isst denn so eine angeleckte Banane noch? Is ja wiederlich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (2. März 2013)

VOLL EINEN SITZEN 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. März 2013)

Damn, ich hab eigentlich einen Monster-PC, aber mein Browser ruckelt grad ziemlich


----------



## Xidish (2. März 2013)

Es wird Frühling, man merkt's ganz deutlich.
Es lebe die Anarchie auf Buffed - auch das merkt man immer deutlicher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbiges tue ich nun - ab in die Kiste.

gn8


----------



## zoizz (2. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> VOLL EINEN SITZEN







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Es wird Frühling, man merkt's ganz deutlich.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dyrAkwJ6WsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> VOLL EINEN SITZEN



YOU KNOW WHAT ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




me2


----------



## Arosk (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Epic


----------



## Konov (2. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> YOU KNOW WHAT ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NAICE BRO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6bMLrA_0O5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

raise this barn, raise this barn, raise this barn, raise this barn, raise this barn, raise this barn​​


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

staffel 3 bloody ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. März 2013)

Zonalars Playlist. ^^


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b33JAIMISNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



passend zum baldigen frühlingsanfang ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n2UUWrT8HsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Scheiß auf die Soundquali, stand 2 Meter neben dem der gefilmt hat, merk ich grad. War geil.


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NLeo1tcprZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YPaz0p2dpEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> MLP-Gesinge


----------



## seanbuddha (3. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wGPGSyCreJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ODER MÖCHTEN SIE DAS TOTALE SIEB?


----------



## Arosk (3. März 2013)

Noch was am Leben? *macht 8 Rückwärtssaltos ohne den Boden dazwischen zu berühren*


----------



## seanbuddha (3. März 2013)

Ja, hier.


----------



## Firun (3. März 2013)




----------



## Wynn (3. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vieleicht ist im remake diesmal die hauptrolle weiblich und nicht mehr hilflos ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (3. März 2013)

Frauen mit Kettensägen! Yay!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bvMkOmEA_Dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2013)

doch kein alternativer zeitstrahl ^^ sean ist der alte ^^ die häschen waren nur tarnung


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wg3wSJrnYU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. März 2013)

Ganz im ernst, diese ganzen Harlem Shake Videos sind der größte mist. Außer einem:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zg55JR990tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (3. März 2013)

Naja, finde die Goat Videos um einiges besser


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

Kennt wer Tacoman?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. März 2013)

Is der gut? Was kann der? Mit wem kann man den vergleichen?




Stelle grade fest das in einer 10 Jahre alten playlist von nem Freund von mir schon Wolfmother drin war. Egal was der Typ macht, der liegt immer 5 Jahre vor dem Trend.




Achja, ich hab Hase und Igel gewonnen. yay.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

Im Grunde ist Tacoman ein Taco, der Spiele zeigt. So wie AVGN, nur dass es ein Taco ist.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung wie gut der ist auf einer Skala von 0 bis 10. Oder Mago bis AVGN.


----------



## Legendary (3. März 2013)

Ich find Tacoman ganz nice, hab mir mal ein Lets Play von ihm angesehen wo er Super Mario gespielt hat, war ganz witzig.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

Die Folge mit Mickey Maus ist übel... XD


----------



## Edou (3. März 2013)

FOR WHOM THE BELL TOLLS!!!! dü düdüdüdüüüü...düdüdü dü


----------



## Fritzche (3. März 2013)

So nach langer Krankheitsbedingter Abstinenz meld ich auch mal wieder *wink*


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. März 2013)

Die Atari Karts Folge hat mich jetzt noch nicht überzeugt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vTgZAM9q3HU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mickey Mouse soll gut sein? Okay schau ich mir an.


----------



## Reflox (3. März 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> So nach langer Krankheitsbedingter Abstinenz meld ich auch mal wieder *wink*



Welcome back IN DA HOOD


----------



## Edou (3. März 2013)

Hitman Absolution, NHL 13 oder doch Black Ops 2. Hitman weils einfach toll ist, NHL 13 weil ichs mal ausprobieren würde und es einen Splitscreen bzw Offline Multiplayer hat (da ich zurzeit auf der Konsole kein Internet habe :S) und Black Ops weil Zombie Modus + selbiger Grund wie NHL 13.....mhhhh...oder doch noch Far Cry 3, Tomb Raider...Dead Space 3...so viel tolles Zeug grad da und so wenig Geld. :/


----------



## Fritzche (3. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Welcome back IN DA HOOD



thanks bro


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

NHL mit Zombies O_o


----------



## Edou (3. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> NHL mit Zombies O_o



Das wäre doch mal was! Nein, ich meinte eher wegen dem Splitscreen spielen. ^.^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. März 2013)

Hm die Mickey Mouse Folge ist besser. Mich regt die Stimme son bisschen auf. Geschmackssache. Ich wünschte Spoony würde einfach FF13 weitermachen -.-


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

Warum gibbet heutzutage nicht mehr Spiele wie Mischief Makers?


----------



## Fritzche (3. März 2013)

naja bin mal bissel Tera SPieln


----------



## Reflox (3. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. März 2013)

show them the true horror =)




avgn





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NEwgFmL31RQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mischief Makers hab ich nie gespielt.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach ein echter System Seller für die N64


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oVfUJkYqMOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

alt


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> alt







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lo7vLj5xrso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (3. März 2013)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTT TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKK
@Wrynn


----------



## zoizz (3. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



morgen wieder "arbeiten" ^^


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2013)

> Diese Woche hatte ich einen Termin bei meinem Gynäkologen für die
> Früherkennungsuntersuchung. An diesem Morgen erhielt ich ziemlich früh
> einen Anruf aus der Praxis, dass ich wegen einer Absage an diesem Morgen
> bereits um 09:30h kommen könnte.
> ...






Bin dann mal couch - gute nacht


----------



## Konov (3. März 2013)

nachti


----------



## seanbuddha (4. März 2013)

La la laaaa la. La la laaaa la la la la...


----------



## Fritzche (4. März 2013)

2 Wochen ausschlafen dürfen wegen Grippe und dann wieder aufstehen  Mörderisch....


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

blub


----------



## Aun (4. März 2013)

was los genosse?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. März 2013)

nöps`?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2013)

aye


----------



## Aun (4. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 i´m not amused!


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

Edit: entfernt, da was entdeckt...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (4. März 2013)

Danke zoizz, für die beiden gestrigen Filmchen.
Habe ja gerade nicht viel zu lachen - aber die sind echt top.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

Spooooooooooon!


----------



## zoizz (4. März 2013)

Zwei noch zum Abschluß für heute.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch eben noch den dreckskrümel unter der Leertaste wegmachen .... gn8 @ll


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

Totalbuiscut hat gerade das SimCity Video hochgeladen. Dürfte in ein paar Minuten auf 1080p sein.


----------



## Aun (4. März 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Zwei noch zum Abschluß für heute.
> 
> 
> noch eben noch den dreckskrümel unter der Leertaste wegmachen .... gn8 @ll



amateur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




letztere hat schrotti sogar schon ausm koma geholt


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

sagen wir mal eher aus einer manischen Depression, die zur Selbstverstümmelung führte ^^


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (5. März 2013)

Wer zum Teufel höhrt sich so was an :I





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QK8mJJJvaes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich fühle mich bei der ansamlung an Bildern eh wie auf na Porno seite :I




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. März 2013)

Wo bleibt ihr denn alle?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. März 2013)

gut das meine latenz nicht scheiße ist -.-


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (5. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (5. März 2013)

Wer ist dieser Knabe?


----------



## Reflox (5. März 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Wer ist dieser Knabe?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. März 2013)

Grace Park? Oder jemand der ihr ähnlich sieht.


----------



## Reflox (5. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Grace Park?



Korrekt.


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2013)

Thema des Abends

[ctecvideo=50593]

Menschenfleisch - seid ihr für oder dagegen ?

Ist es kannibalismus wenn man das fleisch nur kaut und nicht schluckt ?


----------



## Schrottinator (5. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ZInL8rM-cU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. März 2013)

Ich würd den Hund zuerst fressen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. März 2013)

Alter Schrotti auf was für einen seltsamen Channel hast du mich da wieder gebracht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W09_WlJ0J4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. März 2013)

Dortmund nächste runde party hard ^^


----------



## Xidish (5. März 2013)

Hmmm ... seid dem Video habe ich nun nicht gerade den Eindruck, daß ZAM ein Diktator ist.
Irgendwie kommt er mir sogar etwas verlegen, wennicht sogar schüchtern vor. 

*ps.* 
Existieren da eigentlich auch "Erwachsene" oder sind da nur so junge Hüpfer?^^


----------



## Firun (5. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Hmmm ... seid dem Video habe ich nun nicht gerade den Eindruck, daß ZAM ein Diktator ist.
> Irgendwie kommt er mir sogar etwas verlegen, wennicht sogar schüchtern vor.
> 
> *ps.*
> Existieren da eigentlich auch "Erwachsene" oder sind da nur so junge Hüpfer?^^


Sind doch alle ab 30 Aufwärts  Aber sicherlich ab einem gewissen alter ist auch das Jung


----------



## Xidish (5. März 2013)

Stimmt ich seh' ja auch nicht so alt aus, wie ich jung bin.^^
Ich sage immer, gewisse Zeiten haben mich konserviert.
Außer man schätzt mich, wenn ich 'nen schlechten Tag erwischt habe ...


----------



## Carcharoth (5. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Hmmm ... seid dem Video habe ich nun nicht gerade den Eindruck, daß ZAM ein Diktator ist.
> Irgendwie kommt er mir sogar etwas verlegen, wennicht sogar schüchtern vor.
> 
> *ps.*
> Existieren da eigentlich auch "Erwachsene" oder sind da nur so junge Hüpfer?^^



Das ist nur der Eindruck. Damit nicht alle wegrennen. 

ZAM ist in Wahrheit nämlich böööse!


----------



## Schrottinator (5. März 2013)

Zumindest wird er grantig, wenn man ihn in der Freizet auf buffed anspricht


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Zumindest wird er grantig, wenn man ihn in der Freizet auf buffed anspricht



Wenn man über private Kanäle Supportfragen stellt


----------



## Schrottinator (5. März 2013)

Warum habe ich gerade das Gefühl ein Verbrechen gegen Zam vergessen zu haben?


----------



## Xidish (5. März 2013)

Daß mit dem Graben und dem nicht vorher abgesperrten Bereich grenzt schon an Schildbürgerstreiche.
Kann die Wut schon verstehen, wenn man 'nen Kran oder 'ne Kavallerie benötigt, um da wieder raus zu kommen. 

Schrottinator, meinst Du eher



Schrottinator schrieb:


> Warum habe ich gerade das Gefühl ein Verbrechen gegen Zam vergessen begangen zu haben?


----------



## Schrottinator (5. März 2013)

Nope. Das einzige Verbrechen, das ich gerade begangen habe, ist gegen die Menschlichkeit. ^^
Legendary wird mich sowas von hassen...


----------



## Carcharoth (5. März 2013)

Die Schweiz findet das verachtenswert.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. März 2013)

Was findet die Schweiz verachtenswert? Der Löcheranteil im Käse?


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die Schweiz findet das verachtenswert.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cb5yfcolu1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (6. März 2013)

... bin platt
... Gute Nacht Euch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (6. März 2013)

w00t .... nix mher los hier dabei faengt der abend erst an


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2013)

Da will man grad im RP im Lamm vorbeischneien und was ist? Patch 5.2 wird aufgespielt.


----------



## pandameat (6. März 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> w00t .... nix mher los hier dabei faengt der abend erst an



Nix da! Server down


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2013)

Mit 5.2 kann ich endlich meine TCG Items eintauschen <3


----------



## Aun (6. März 2013)

INCOMING! Taking cover




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (6. März 2013)

guten abend meine herren ... der gute morgähn thread is zu und nun koennen unsere kranken seelen hier ihren spass weiter haben


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Keine Macht den Drogen!


----------



## Aun (6. März 2013)

wie keiner machts mit drogen?


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Und der über mir ist der beste Beweis, dass man keine Drogen nehmen sollte!


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (6. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wie keiner machts mit drogen?



 in einem scary movie machts shorty es mit nem joint


----------



## Aun (6. März 2013)

ich nehm garkeine drogen. das ibuprofen hab ich schon lange abgesetzt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. März 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> sexuell ansteckende krankheiten .... hum hum hum ....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (6. März 2013)

hahaha aun ... ein besseres bild passt wohl nicht


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2013)

Das trifft Shikas Wochenende perfekt hue hue hue


----------



## Aun (6. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das trifft Shikas Wochenende perfekt hue hue hue



epischer lachflash


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hpdZwuyEmRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (6. März 2013)

Was geht an diesem Abend ?     

ich meine außer das da über mir


----------



## Konov (6. März 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Was geht an diesem Abend ?
> 
> ich meine außer das da über mir



Tote hose geht ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2013)

Na meine süßen Schatzileinchens?


----------



## Aun (6. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na meine süßen Schatzileinchens?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pfff, und?


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s4VL2JG1jfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (6. März 2013)

party hard!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. März 2013)

netter lp schrotti ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)




----------



## Aun (6. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> netter lp schrotti ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Legendary wird mich totschlagen...


----------



## Aun (6. März 2013)

wieso?


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Weil er sich ursprünglich darauf freute


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2013)

Ich komme immer noch nicht auf die VBT Ergebnisse klar...


----------



## Schrottinator (7. März 2013)

hoi


----------



## Legendary (7. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Legendary wird mich totschlagen...



Ja das werde ich!


----------



## Konov (7. März 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Leider nicht depri sondern traurige Realität, es kann einen depri machen aber eigentlich sollte man genau das Gegenteil machen, aufstehen sagen: "Nein ich verdränge den ganzen Shit nicht mehr sondern mache endlich was dagegen."



Freiwillige vor! ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2013)

walking in the club like wadup..


----------



## Wynn (7. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damit der ns nicht so depri ist ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (7. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ja das werde ich!



Das tröstende daran ist, dass es kein Mord ist.


----------



## Wynn (7. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. März 2013)

Wrynn, haben die Edeldamen bemerkt, dass du mit Monopolygeld bezahlst oder hat das nen Grund, dass bei dir die Urtriebe hervorkommen?


----------



## Reflox (7. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Freiwillige vor! ^^



Du verstehst es nicht oder?


----------



## Konov (7. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht oder?



Und ob ich das verstehe ^^


----------



## Wynn (7. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wrynn, haben die Edeldamen bemerkt, dass du mit Monopolygeld bezahlst oder hat das nen Grund, dass bei dir die Urtriebe hervorkommen?



ich will damit die depri stimmung wegmachen die die leute hier haben wegen den atomkrieg ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (7. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Juwn1sDF1a4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Um Atomkriege mach ich mir keine Sorgen, in den USA wird immerhin das Zünden einer A-Bombe in der Nähe von Siedlung mit 500$ Strafe geahndet.


----------



## tonygt (7. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Freiwillige vor! ^^



Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Wynn (8. März 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wZPsFWfi3k


----------



## Schrottinator (8. März 2013)




----------



## zoizz (8. März 2013)

Na, wollen wir unseren Schrotti mal nicht ganz alleine sein lassen, sonst hört er auch plötzlich auf zu posten ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (8. März 2013)

Sowas beknacktes, wie heute früh, ist mir auch noch nicht untergekommen.

Geh in meinen Stammladen Zigaretten kaufen. Ne Verkäuferin, die eher selten da ist. Kasperte mit der Kundin vor mir wegen Frauentag rum ... das liebe Alter usw usf.

Als ich dran war, order ich ne B&H, sie faselt was, ich versteh es nicht - ist auch egal, will ja nur Zigaretten kaufen.
Sie kommt mit dem Päckchen wieder an den Tresen und ..
sagt: "Der Ausweis?!".
Ich denk, sie macht nen doofen Spaß wegen dem Gespräch vorher übers Alter und grinse nur. Hab eigentlich keine Zeit für so nen Scheiß - sie auch nicht, denn da steht ne lange Schlange hinter mir.
Sie: "Haben Sie den mit?"
Ich: "Hehe, so jung seh ich ja nun nicht mehr aus."
Da tippt sie auf das durchsichtige Ausweisfach meines Portemonees und sagt "Da isser doch!"
Ich zerr das Ding raus, geb ihn ihr. "Sie machen doch Spaß, oder?". 
Sie guckt auf Geburtsdatum: "Ne, so hab ich mich ja noch nie geirrt!"
Ich: "Ja, da hat John Lennon noch gelebt, als ich geboren wurde..."

Zeug geschnappt und raus. Der gesamte Kundschaft starrt mich an. Jeder schien nun wissen zu wollen, wie ich von vorn aussehe - Fältchen und Augenringe der letzten kurzen Nacht. Mir ist fast das Blut aus den Adern gespratzt vor Genervtheit und Scham. Zigaretten kann schließlich ab ACHTZEHN kaufen?!
Die Frau hatte entweder nen Blackout oder nen grauen Star. Oder gesoffen. Oder alles zusammen.


----------



## zoizz (8. März 2013)

keep on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... die Welt dreht sich auch um andere ;P

10 Stunden Musikhören pro Monat ist verdammt wenig, echt mies Spotify!


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2013)

Ich wurde auch schon gefragt ob ich *12* sei. Hatte den Ausweis nicht dabei, weil ich den dem Fahrer gegeben habe als wir über die Grenze gingen. Naja die Aussage, sie könne mir die DVD jetzt geben oder das Schei**teil selber wieder ins Regal stellen hat sie dann wohl doch überzeugt. 

Als ob ich aussehe wie 11.


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2013)

Ich wurde in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie nach dem Ausweis gefragt. Außer am Flughafen, aber das ist was anderes. 
Weiß gar nicht was ihr habt


----------



## Aun (8. März 2013)

und ich hab die flaschen wilthener mit 16 schon im lidl gekauft lol  ihr könnt einem echt leid tun ^^


----------



## Fakebook (8. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht was ihr habt



Naja, ich bin zarte 40. Bei Nebel geh ich von Weitem vielleicht noch als 30 durch. Aber U18...


----------



## Ogil (8. März 2013)

Meine Frau bekommt auch nie Alkohol ohne Altersnachweis - und sie ist wie ich jenseits der 30. Mir passiert das gelegentlich - aber da muss der/die Fragende schon ein ziemlich unfaehiger Altersschaetzer sein und meist reicht dann ein fragender Blick meinerseits um den Fehler einzusehen...


----------



## Aun (8. März 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> meist reicht dann ein fragender Blick meinerseits






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry konnte nicht widerstehen ^^


----------



## Ogil (8. März 2013)

So in etwa sieht der dann auch aus


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2013)

Ich werde komischerweise sehr oft bei Media Markt gefragt, wenn ich FSK 18 DVDs kaufe. Bei Hochprozentigen Fusel wurde ich noch nie gefragt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. März 2013)

klau nicht meine katze!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin zarte 40. Bei Nebel geh ich von Weitem vielleicht noch als 30 durch. Aber U18...



Nimm's als Kompliment


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2013)

yolo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. März 2013)




----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. März 2013)

Hihi, ich wurd mal nach meinem Ausweis gefragt als ich ne Tränke für Kaninchen gekauft habe.


----------



## zoizz (8. März 2013)

Verdammt, irgendeiner von euch dauergästen hat vor kurzem ein vid "zum Frühling" gepostet, von YouTube glaube. Der bandname war sowas wie Konstrukt oder ähnlich. Wer war das? nochmal link plz.
Das hier ist nämlich echt nice:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zf--ISBmLno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. März 2013)




----------



## zoizz (8. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Hihi, ich wurd mal nach meinem Ausweis gefragt als ich ne Tränke für Kaninchen gekauft habe.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Tränke" .... für deine "Bunnies" hm?


----------



## Schrottinator (8. März 2013)

Give me Attention! I'm boring, so love me!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2013)

chill bro




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iiefu67mwVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Schrottinator (8. März 2013)

Spoooooooooooon!


----------



## Schrottinator (9. März 2013)

Spoooooooooooon!


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2013)

Steige aus dem Bett, dreh den Swag auuf, schau kurz in den Spiegel sag waddup? Heeeeeey I'm getting moneeeeey ooohooh.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0FEVpDbvS1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2013)

IST DAS KALT >.<


----------



## H2OTest (9. März 2013)

lalé !

http://hsmaker.com/harlemshake.asp?url=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.buffed.de


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2013)

Tschooo Tschooo buffed ist auf den Cancer Zug aufgesprungen tschoo tschoo.


----------



## Aun (9. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tschooo Tschooo buffed ist auf den Cancer Zug aufgesprungen tschoo tschoo.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wobei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (9. März 2013)

*psycho blick aufsetz*


soll ich erzähln was mich nachts beschäftigt damit euer scheiss leben nich so beschissen klingt wie es in echt ist? 
damit es perfekt is und eure plastikwelt steril bleibt?
euer mitleid will ich doch nich mal geschenkt!


----------



## Aun (9. März 2013)

leg dich auf die couch, erzähls uns




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> *psycho blick aufsetz*
> 
> 
> soll ich erzähln was mich nachts beschäftigt damit euer scheiss leben nich so beschissen klingt wie es in echt ist?
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (10. März 2013)

GIF-Time?

im here!

Frauen und tanken ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. März 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Stress im Clan -.-'
> 
> 
> Naja....





und wieder einer, der die zeit nicht lesen kann ^^


----------



## Reflox (10. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> und wieder einer, der die zeit nicht lesen kann ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



srsly, diese Posts sind viel nerviger als die Zuspätposter


----------



## Schrottinator (10. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PXpODsYxQTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (10. März 2013)

abööönd


----------



## orkman (10. März 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> *psycho blick aufsetz*
> 
> 
> soll ich erzähln was mich nachts beschäftigt damit euer scheiss leben nich so beschissen klingt wie es in echt ist?
> ...



genetikk
geiler part 

ausserdem fuehl ich mich geehrt auch im buffed harlem shake drinne zu sein


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_1g3rVBmos


----------



## zoizz (11. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (11. März 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist dir kalt?


----------



## Xidish (11. März 2013)

Nabend ...

Also mir ist warm - bei 25°C. 
Will aber auch die Wärme von den letzten sonnigen Tagen zurück!

Aber hier geht's ja noch - nicht wie in Hamburg mit ca 15cm Schnee und brrrbrrr Kälte.


----------



## Reflox (11. März 2013)

Abend




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (12. März 2013)

So, ich will auch mal mitmachen!!^^


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2013)




----------



## Aun (12. März 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> So, ich will auch mal mitmachen!!^^



welcome to the danger zone ^^


----------



## Nijara (12. März 2013)

So schlimm kann es nicht sein^^


----------



## Reflox (12. März 2013)

hoot?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. März 2013)

Frischfleisch?
*Opferalter auspack*


----------



## Reflox (12. März 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Frischfleisch?
> *Opferalter auspack*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (12. März 2013)

Ähm ... Ihr wisst aber schon, was Frischfleisch bedeutet, oder? 
Und Opfer ... ist auch nicht die nette Art der Begrüßung.


----------



## Nijara (12. März 2013)

Uh Blutrituale. Ich bin ganz Ohr?^^


----------



## Xidish (12. März 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> So schlimm kann es nicht sein^^


nee schlimmer


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. März 2013)

Du bist mir sympathisch.


----------



## Aun (12. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> nee schlimmer






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schädel für seinen thron!


----------



## Nijara (12. März 2013)

Awww wie süß!^^


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Awww wie süß!^^



Warum bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der immer gleich von dir angepampt wird?


----------



## Reflox (12. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> schädel für seinen thron!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (12. März 2013)

Stimmt garnicht!


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2013)

Genau, das war gar kein Witz!


----------



## Nijara (12. März 2013)

Die Blutrituale müssen bis morgen warten...Nacht^^


----------



## Arosk (12. März 2013)

WASNNNNNNNNNNNN HIER LOS?

WO IIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS DIE STIMMUNG? 

Verdammt, ich bin so happy.

BTW mein Bett wird so oft von Muschis besucht, das gibts garnicht...

Hier ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. März 2013)

Bei mir räkeln se sich sogar im Bett. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (13. März 2013)

Wargh, ist ja ekelhaft! Zieh deiner Katze Kater Katze mal etwas an!


----------



## Schrottinator (13. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Sbk-vjwSJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (13. März 2013)

abend


----------



## zoizz (13. März 2013)

Interessant, wie die ganzen Nicht- und Ungläubigen sich dieser Oberhauptswahl widmen und überall die Neuigkeit verkünden als wären sie Prophet dieser Glaubensgruppierung. Und immer dieser unglaubwürdige Beisatz: "Ich bin noch nichtmal katholisch/gläubig/gottesfürchtig/selbstbewusst"
Get some nuts und steht zu eurem Christentum!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2013)

Der Benedikt hatte eh mehr swag.


----------



## Reflox (13. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Der Benedikt hatte eh mehr swag.





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (13. März 2013)

N'Abend^^


----------



## Arosk (13. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvMssEgp1ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



AWWWWW


----------



## Konov (13. März 2013)

Die ganze papst geschichte geht mir auch derbe am Zipfel vorbei ^^

Naja irgendwen muss es ja interessieren


----------



## Alux (13. März 2013)

Nur wegen der Papstwahl gibts bei der ZIB 2 jetzt kein Interview mit dem Chef der Blauen im Lande bezüglich der politischen Misslage in meinem Bundesland


----------



## Wynn (13. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=572CmMA6-Rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hätte heute als mittwochs gepasst wo ja papstwahl ist ^^


----------



## Nijara (13. März 2013)

@ Arosk

Awwww wie süß! <3


----------



## zoizz (13. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> hätte heute als mittwochs gepasst wo ja papstwahl ist ^^



Uhuhuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn Davinci-Code und Sakrileg mehr Fiktion als Realität waren, Unterhaltung erster Sahne in meinen Augen dennoch.
Das könnte was werden.
Ist es eigentlich verwerflich, wenn der Job Spass macht? Obwohl man Überstunden -unentgeldlich- macht? ... bin ich krank? .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Uhuhuhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau daran hab ich auch gedacht. Gleich springt der bleiche Mönch da aufn Balkon und peitscht sich erstmal...


----------



## seanbuddha (13. März 2013)

So Kinder.
Jetzt aber alle mal ganz artig sein! Papa ist da.


----------



## Reflox (13. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So Kinder.
> Jetzt aber alle mal ganz artig sein! Papa ist da.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Böse.


----------



## zoizz (13. März 2013)

ha beide geil!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mtJH2bMesfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich brauch neuen Stoff.


----------



## Reflox (13. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cWjfIawY7w8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich sollte mir einen Garten anschaffen.



Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Scheiße ich kann nicht mehr  Ich hab mich wegen dir an meiner Zichte verschluckt, danke >.>


----------



## Wynn (13. März 2013)

zichte ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=405cxmjbGhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (13. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Scheiße ich kann nicht mehr  Ich hab mich wegen dir an meiner Zichte verschluckt, danke >.>



Wie ich mich selber an der Zichte verschluckt habe. Und das nur wegen dem Lied.


----------



## Aun (13. März 2013)

*leer*


----------



## seanbuddha (13. März 2013)

Zichte = Zigarette (Masematte)


Aun schrieb:


> Wie ich mich selber an der Zichte verschluckt habe. Und das nur wegen dem Lied.



Das Lied ist herrlich. Jede Sekunde versetzt den scheiß Faschos nen Tritt ^^


----------



## Wynn (13. März 2013)

http://www.apfelfront.de/


----------



## Schrottinator (13. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LKa5VoPdXoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nijara (13. März 2013)

Wynn, Aun, jetzt weiß ich was ihr meintet! *g*


----------



## Schrottinator (13. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s1TVrNFFQaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Sean ist voll RE6.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und damit wünsche ich allen eine gute Nacht!


----------



## Aun (13. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sean ist voll RE6.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (13. März 2013)

Nacht Papa!


----------



## Schrottinator (13. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wXL6KZJnRtg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (13. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LLA3KtzQURY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AacOFyLI0z0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (14. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (14. März 2013)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend an alle BuffedBunnies.
Fühlt euch wohl und genießt euren Abend.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (14. März 2013)

Aböönd


----------



## Schrottinator (14. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3TuwJpBk_LM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uMn9gvTgMFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So, und damit einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Reflox (14. März 2013)

Nordkorea startet die erste Rakete gegen Amerika.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2013)

suuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## Legendary (14. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> suuuuuuuuuuup



Och nö nicht du schon wieder...entwickelst dich zum Mago 2.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Och nö nicht du schon wieder...entwickelst dich zum Mago 2.



SIE WOLLEN DEN HAHN, TUN SIE ?


----------



## orkman (14. März 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend an alle BuffedBunnies.
> Fühlt euch wohl und genießt euren Abend.
> 
> 
> ...



mit son nem gif wirds sicher nen schoener abend


----------



## Legendary (14. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> SIE WOLLEN DEN HAHN, TUN SIE ?



Das machts jetzt sicherlich auch nicht besser, wenn du Sätze von dir gibst, die von einer weißbrotartigen Intelligenz zeugen.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. März 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> mit son nem gif wirds sicher nen schoener abend



Nein...nein...nein...
Kopfkino...Kopfkino...Kopfkino...


----------



## Aun (14. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> SIE WOLLEN DEN HAHN, TUN SIE ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2013)

Wasn jetzt schon wieder los Legendary ? Mago hast du bzw ihr doch schon verscheucht, also alles jut. Juckt es noch irgendwo ? 

Gimme dat haaaaaaaaaaaaate

Ich muss mal wieder The 5th Element sehen


----------



## seanbuddha (14. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Juckt es noch irgendwo ?



<Überprüft alles>
Also bei mir nicht.


----------



## Aun (14. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gimme dat haaaaaaaaaaaaate






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (14. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein...nein...nein...
> Kopfkino...Kopfkino...Kopfkino...



kopfkino guuuuut 

schoen waere es die quelle der gifs zu wissen wenn da noch mehr solcher bilder sind  dann wird der abend vllt besser


----------



## Legendary (14. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wasn jetzt schon wieder los Legendary ? Mago hast du bzw ihr doch schon verscheucht, also alles jut. Juckt es noch irgendwo ?
> 
> Gimme dat haaaaaaaaaaaaate



Ich versuch nur, ob ichs nochmal schaff. 


Außerdem nervt mich dein suuuuuuuup. Das muss SUPPE heißen!


----------



## seanbuddha (14. März 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> schoen waere es die quelle der gifs zu wissen wenn da noch mehr solcher bilder sind  dann wird der abend vllt besser



Die Quelle steht im gif.
Aber das wundert mich nicht das du darauf achtest, du bist einfach nur deinen erbärmlichen Männlichen Trieben ergeben.
Mich hingegen lässt sowas kalt, da bemerke ich auch die Wasserzeichen/Links.


----------



## orkman (14. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die Quelle steht im gif.
> Aber das wundert mich nicht das du darauf achtest, du bist einfach nur deinen erbärmlichen Männlichen Trieben ergeben.
> Mich hingegen lässt sowas kalt, da bemerke ich auch die Wasserzeichen/Links.



nein nein , is mir schon aufgefallen ... aber vllt gibs noch andere quellen  ... das bild laesst mich ehrlich gesagt auch kalt ... da gibs weit aus speziellere/bessere bilder im inet ...


----------



## seanbuddha (14. März 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> ne aber vllt gibs noch andere quellen  ... das bild laesst mich ehrlich gesagt auch kalt ... da gibs weit aus speziellere/bessere bilder im inet ...



Es gibt andere Quellen, das stimmt. Aber die erzählt Papa nicht.
Außerdem lassen mich auch solche "speziellen Sachen" ziemlich kalt. <Schulterzuck>


----------



## Wynn (14. März 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> dann wird der abend vllt besser






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dürfte für dich reichen orkman ^^


----------



## Aun (14. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Es gibt andere Quellen, das stimmt. Aber die erzählt Papa nicht.
> Außerdem lassen mich auch solche "speziellen Sachen" ziemlich kalt. <Schulterzuck>



dein ahegao schweinkram will keiner sehen


@ orkmann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> dein ahegao schweinkram will keiner sehen



BRUMM BRUMM BRUMM!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (14. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Das machts jetzt sicherlich auch nicht besser, wenn du Sätze von dir gibst, die von einer weißbrotartigen Intelligenz zeugen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. März 2013)

@orkman




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2013)

Reflox ich sag dir, er will den Hahn... sehr dolle.

suuuuuuuuuup suuuuuuuuuuuuuuup suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup suuuuuuuuuuuuuuup suuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## seanbuddha (14. März 2013)

Ker ker ker, was ist das denn wieder hier. <Schüttelt den Kopf>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Reflox ich sag dir, er will den Hahn... sehr dolle.
> 
> suuuuuuuuuup suuuuuuuuuuuuuuup suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup suuuuuuuuuuuuuuup suuuuuuuuuuuuup






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2013)

Evvvryythink iz her




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ok bin raus, nacht <3


----------



## orkman (14. März 2013)

haha da fangen die typen langsam an ihren schweinekram auszupacken


----------



## Wynn (14. März 2013)

wo carcharoth gerade im tread ist ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CArejI2nZLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (14. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Reflox ich sag dir, er will den Hahn... sehr dolle.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 huehuehue


----------



## seanbuddha (14. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meanwhile at ZAM's headquarter.


----------



## Aun (14. März 2013)

und orkmann nimm die hände aus der hose! nimm das hier:





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (14. März 2013)

wtf sean , das bild macht mir irgendwie angst 



Aun schrieb:


> und orkmann nimm die hände aus der hose!



welche hose ?


----------



## Aun (14. März 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> wtf sean , das bild macht mir irgendwie angst



das macht dir angst? nimm meinen spoiler ^^


----------



## Wynn (14. März 2013)

aua jetzt stell dir mal vor wenn du den hahn in den fisch steckst ^^


----------



## orkman (14. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> das macht dir angst? nimm meinen spoiler ^^



hab ich , nurn fisch der metall abbeisst ... aber dass ne frau am helligen tag so umherspringt in einer baeckerei mit leuten ist komisch ... ausserdem wirkt der sprung auch komisch ... fuehl mich fast wie der exorzist


----------



## Schrottinator (14. März 2013)

Vielleicht sollte ich mal was posten. So wie das hier abgeht könnte ich auch den Stimmungstöter spielen. Dann gibt es wenigstens keine Bannwelle bei Buffed


----------



## Wynn (14. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x_1w-BUHRsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (14. März 2013)

und mit diesem schoenen bild verabschiede ich mich fuer heute abend:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

damit bin ich aus den nachtschwärmer raus


----------



## Reflox (14. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Seid ihr Mädchen etwa schon weg?!


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2013)




----------



## zoizz (15. März 2013)

Hallo meine Freunde, es ist Nachtsch


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

u.


----------



## Reflox (15. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Abend


----------



## win3ermute (15. März 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Kanu mit Leck auf einem Fluß und einem Guiness?
> 
> - Das Guiness ist näher beim Wasser.



Man übersetzt Monty Python nicht ungestraft ins Deutsche - heraus kommt nur unlustiges Zeuch. 

Original: What have english beer and lovemaking in a boat in common? Fucking close to water!


----------



## Noxiel (15. März 2013)

Lebend kriegst du mich nie!


----------



## win3ermute (15. März 2013)

Abwarten, werter Noxiel, abwarten .

Was macht die Frau bzw. der überfällige Nachwuchs?


----------



## Noxiel (15. März 2013)

Wenn du es genau wissen willst, sitze ich gerade vor dem Laptop im Krankenhaus und beobachte meine Frau beim Wehenschreiber.


----------



## Wynn (15. März 2013)

alles gute noxiel 

und alles gute dem neuen erdenbürger


----------



## zoizz (15. März 2013)

ich wünsch euch dreien alles gute und nur das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. März 2013)

Haltet Euch mit den Glückwünschen noch zurück. Da steht meiner Frau noch ein gutes Stück Arbeit bevor. Hat alles erst angefangen!


----------



## win3ermute (15. März 2013)

Und das hälst Du nüchtern aus? Respekt .

Ich drück' die Daumen, daß alles flutscht (hört sich in dem Zusammenhang komisch an, ist aber so).

Oder um Ernest Borgnine aus "Convoy" zu zitieren von wegen "Meine Frau bekommt gerade ein Kind!": 

"Und? Weiß schon jemand, wer der Vater ist?"


----------



## Noxiel (15. März 2013)

Ich habe momentan die undankbare Rolle des Zuschauers. Kann nur zuschauen, hier und da mal ein Glas Wasser reichen. Panisch werde ich später noch genug sein und muß dass dann so gut es geht verbergen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2013)

Noxiel, wirst dich an dem/der kleinen erfreuen  Arbeite in ner KiTa, und was die Kleinen einen an Wärme und Liebe zurückgeben ist wirklich unglaublich.

Als Vater ist das sicherlich nochmal was ganz anderes


----------



## Wynn (15. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lnlY8veiwP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2013)

So viel zum Thema YOLO




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cDcWCEEfWPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (15. März 2013)

Keine Neuigkeiten von Nox? *nägelkau*


----------



## Noxiel (15. März 2013)

Wir harren der Dinge. Ich vor dem PC, meine Angetraute in dem sie durchs Zimmer tigert. Ich glaube vor morgen früh passiert da wohl nichts.


----------



## Reflox (15. März 2013)

Das hat meine Mutter auch gedacht


----------



## zoizz (15. März 2013)

> Warum gibt es auf Toiletten, die von Bankern benutzt werden, immer dreilagiges Klopapier?
> Laut Dienstanordnung erfordert jeder Geschäftsgang ein Original und zwei Durchschläge.



grenzwertig ...


Spoiler



Ein Moslem stirbt und kommt in den Himmel.
Er ist total aufgeregt, sein ganzes Leben hat er darauf gewartet, Mohammed zu begegnen.
Er kommt an die Himmelspforte, dort steht ein Mann mit einem Bart.
Ergriffen und zittrig fragt der Mann:"Mohammed?"
"Nein mein Sohn, ich bin Petrus, Mohammed ist weiter oben" und er deutet auf eine Leiter, die in die Wolke führt.
Der Mann beginnt, die Lieter hochzuklettern. Endlich begegnet ihm ein Mann mit einem Bart.
"Mohammed?" fragt er wieder voller Hoffnung. "Nein, ich bin Moses, Mohammed ist weiter oben:"
Der Mann klettert und klettert. Wieder ein Mann mit einem Bart. "Mohammed?" stöhnt er.
"Nein ich bin Jesus, Mohammed ist weiter oben!" Mit seinen letzten Kräften schleppt er sich nach oben - wieder ein Mann mit Bart.
"Mohammed?" keucht der Mann. "Nein mein Sohn, ich bin Gott. Du siehst ja total fertig aus. Willst Du einen Kaffee?"
"Ja, gerne!" Gott dreht sich um, klatscht in die Hände:"Mohammed......Zwei Kaffee!"





> Ein Reporter will eine Story über menschliche Schicksale schreiben. Er begibt sich nach Australien ins hinterste Outback in die letzten menschlichen Reservate in wilder Natur und befragt einen dort ansässigen Farmer:
> "Was war ihr schönstes Erlebnis?
> "Nun, das war als sich das Schaf eines Nachbarn verlaufen hatte. Wir bildeten einen Suchtrupp und fanden es. Dann haben wir es alle gevögelt."
> Der Reporter schaut etwas verwirrt und denkt sich: Das kann ich nicht drucken. Also fragt er noch mal: "Und was war dann ihr zweitschönstes Erlebnis hier draussen?
> ...


----------



## win3ermute (16. März 2013)

Der Mohammed-Gag geht gar nich. Also das widerspricht meiner toleranten Denkweise und ist außerdem völlig politsch unkorrekt. Und außerdem ist der verdammt lustig


----------



## Carcharoth (16. März 2013)

Krautchan-Memes im Nachtschwärmerfaden. Dscheisse Bernd, Dscheisse! RAUS HIER!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. März 2013)

So, back from the party. Werd morgen mal yt um den urinstein hiddentrack bereichern.

es gibt dinge die müssen sein.


----------



## Reflox (16. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gkiOPzugxTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohrgasmus <3


----------



## Schrottinator (16. März 2013)

Ich glaub, ich muss mal mit Skyrim anfangen...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H1FnmU74dl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (16. März 2013)

Hey ihrse da draussen.



> 1) Kinder und Teenager
> - haben Energie
> - haben Zeit
> - aber kein Geld
> ...



life sucks ....


----------



## Schrottinator (16. März 2013)

2 von 3 Dingen immer zu haben ist doch nice.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. März 2013)

Na meine kleinen?


----------



## zoizz (16. März 2013)

Einen habe ich noch:


> Der kleine Sohn geht zum Vater und fragt ihn, ob er ihm erklären könne, was Politik sei. Der Vater meint: Natürlich kann ich Dir das erklären - Nehmen wir zum Beispiel mal unsere Familie.
> 
> Ich bringe das Geld nach Hause, also nennen wir mich Kapitalismus.
> Deine Mutter verwaltet das Geld, also nennen wir sie die Regierung.
> ...


----------



## Xidish (16. März 2013)

Daß man 3 Sachen eigentlich nie gleichzeitig haben kann,
das lernten wir schon anschaulich in der Schule vor zig Jahren.
Ka. vielleicht wird dieser berühmte Text auch heute noch als Lehrstoff rangenommen.

Vielleicht kennt ihn ja noch wer.

*Ich saz ûf eime steine*

Ich saz ûf eime steine,
und dahte bein mit beine;
dar ûf satzt ich den ellenbogen;
ich hete in mîne hant gesmogen
daz kinne und ein mîn wange.
dô dâhte ich mir vil ange,
wie man zer werlte solte leben:
deheinen rât kond ich gegeben,
wie man driu dinc erwurbe,
der deheinez niht verdurbe.
diu zwei sint êre und varnde guot,
der ietwederz dem andern schaden tuot,
daz dritte ist gotes hulde,
der zweier übergulde.
die wolte ich gerne in einen schrîn.
jâ leider desn mac niht gesîn,
daz guot und werltlich êre
und gotes hulde mêre
zesamene in ein herze komen.
stîg unde wege sint in benomen:
untriuwe ist in der sâze,
gewalt vert ûf der strâze;
fride unde reht sint sêre wunt.
diu driu enhabent geleites niht, 
diu zwei enwerden ê gesunt.


----------



## Reflox (16. März 2013)

Oh Gott, muss man das lesen können?


----------



## Xidish (16. März 2013)

Hier die Übersetzung von dem Walther von der Vogelweide

*Ich saß auf einem Stein*

Ich saß auf einem Stein 
und schlug ein Bein über das andere; 
darauf setzte ich den Ellenbogen; 
in meine Hand hatte ich das 
Kinn und eine Wange geschmiegt. 
So dachte ich eindringlich nach, 
auf welche Weise man auf der Welt leben müsse: 
Keinen Rat konnte ich aber geben, 
wie man drei Dinge so erwerben könne, 
ohne daß eines von ihnen zugrunde ginge. 
Zwei von ihnen sind Ehre und Besitz, 
die einander oft schaden, 
das dritte ist Gottes Gnade, 
die viel mehr wert ist als die beiden andern. 
Diese wollte ich gerne zusammen in einem Kästchen. 
Aber leider ist es nicht möglich, 
daß Besitz und weltliche Ehre 
und Gottes Gnade 
zusammen in ein Herz kommen. 
Weg und Steg sind ihnen genommen: 
Verrat liegt auf der Lauer, 
Gewalt beherrscht die Straße; 
Friede und Recht sind schwer verwundet. 
Die drei haben keine Sicherheit, bevor die zwei nicht gesund werden.

Von dem stammt übrigens auch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-v9Dw1-rjEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Irgendwie gefällt mir das Lied. 

-> Quelle zu den Texten/Video


----------



## seanbuddha (16. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ySThSFkIR2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (16. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Irgendwie gefällt mir das Lied.



gefaellt mir auch ... aber was ist das fuer ne sprache ? finnisch , norwegen oder schweden ?


----------



## Reflox (16. März 2013)

Das ist Altdeutsch oder?

Also sicher kein schwedisch, norwegisch oder dänisch. Auf gar keinen Fall finnisch.


----------



## Xidish (16. März 2013)

Es handelt sich um den sogenannten -> Reichston.
Man weiß nicht so ganz genau, wo Walther geboren wurde - aber zu Mittelalterzeit vermutlich im Gebiet des heutigen Österreich. 

Und das Palästinalied wurden von vielen Künstlern vertont und ist ein Protestlied.


----------



## orkman (16. März 2013)

lol , hab mich gewundert wieso ich ein bissl davon versteh und es nahe am deutschen liegt , deshalb hab ich auf die 3 laender getippt
bei den 3 sprachen versteht man ja auch das ein oder andere wort 
schade haette die gruppe interessanter gefunden wenn sie aus einem der 3 laender gekommen waere ... das haette ihnen einen gewissen flair gegeben


----------



## Reflox (16. März 2013)

Du meinst sicher dänisch 

Finnisch versteht kein Schwein, die haben keine Verwandte Sprache.


----------



## Xidish (17. März 2013)

Ähm haben sie nicht?
Sie ähnelt sehr der ungarischen Sprache, wobei diese glaub vom Finnischen abstammt.

Ich mag die ungarische Sprache.
Das kam dadurch, daß meine große Liebe aus Budapest kam.

ps. Gute Nacht


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2013)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## Reflox (17. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ähm haben sie nicht?
> Sie ähnelt sehr der ungarischen Sprache, wobei diese glaub vom Finnischen abstammt.



Ungarisch und Finnisch sind entfernte Verwandte. Ich bezog mich auf näher verwandte Sprachen wie die Beziehung zwischen Deutsch und Englisch. Du wirst einen Finnen und einen Ungaren an der Sprache vom Schiff aus erkennen.


----------



## orkman (17. März 2013)

ich versteh auch nicht wie jmd einen menschen in wow spielen kann ... ausserdem eben ally ... bäh : sarkasmus off:
naja auf facebook boomen ja gerade die spotted seiten ... da gabs auch eine die hiess: spotted auschwitz .... da gabs dann so kommentare wie ... ja ich hab dich mit deiner schoenen langen nase gesehen und du hattest die nummer 875463 taetowiert ....
oder eine juedin die ein spotted ueber hitler machte ... die seite wurde nachher von facebook gesperrt
ich hoffe mein post verstoesst gegen keine der regeln desforums , ansonsten bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (17. März 2013)

inbe4 traps


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> inbe4 traps



Bist du sicher? *Kichert*

Mein neuer Ava ist zwar kein Trap, aber was schöneres  Also das ganze Bild.


Jetzt schweigen sie alle xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und damit wünsche ich euch eine gute nacht, träumt was süßes 

Das ganze kann ich ja leiiider nicht zeigen


----------



## Reflox (17. März 2013)

Nachdem träum ich sicher nicht mehr schön.


----------



## zoizz (17. März 2013)

sch.... schmusen die beiden figuren da auf dem bild? ich mein, welchen grund sollte es sonst geben, nicht "alles" zeigen zu dürfen ausser s*x? .....


----------



## Wynn (17. März 2013)

zoizz das willste nicht wissen


----------



## Nijara (17. März 2013)

Ohaaa....


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. März 2013)

Neuinterpretation von die Schöne und das Biest. ^^


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2013)

Nachdem ich von einer Kommilitonin erfahren habe was es alles für kranke Fanfiction zu so ziemlich allem gibt schockt mich in der Beziehung gar nichts mehr...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. März 2013)

Jop, die Phase hab ich hinter mir. ^^´´


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2013)

Ich dachte vorher, Bronys und Furrys sind so das verrückteste/schlimmste das es gibt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (17. März 2013)

ich glaub, ich will jetzt gar nicht mehr schlafen, aus angst vor eventuellen träumen nachdem ich diese bilder und das daraus entstehende kopfkino kurzfristig verdrängen konnte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (17. März 2013)

zoizz das ist noch das harmlose ^^

aber falls dir sean eine pm schickt nicht öffnen da sind meist die bilder unzensiert drinne - mich gruselt es immer noch von den bild von damals


----------



## zoizz (17. März 2013)

danke für die Warnung, dann geh ich jetzt lieber schnell off ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (17. März 2013)

Mein Gott! Das sind nur 2 Rosettenritter, die sich lieb haben. Bei der Nekrophilen aus Twilight stört sich auch niemand daran, dass sie es entweder mit einem Hund oder einer Leiche treibt.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. März 2013)

Homophob Teil 2?


----------



## Wynn (18. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X-YCdcnf_P8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTN6Du3MCgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2013)

Na meine kleinen süßen?


----------



## H2OTest (18. März 2013)

Ich kann was neues  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OSPx525bP8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. März 2013)

Ich lach mich grad schlapp darüber 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lBICLteuQs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (18. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na meine kleinen süßen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JD06CUBoZ00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (18. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Schrottinator (18. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gobTuXSkzUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (18. März 2013)

Wie findet ihr den Trick? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x240NCQ8vaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2013)

Langweilig!


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2013)

So meine süßen^^


----------



## schneemaus (19. März 2013)

Ich hab mir eben beim Rewe so n Deluxe-Joghurt-mit-der-Ecke gekauft, weil die im Angebot waren. Mit Jamaica-Rum und Schoko-Rosinen. Omnomnom, ich probier jetzt mal ^^


----------



## Aun (19. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab mir eben beim Rewe so n Deluxe-Joghurt-mit-der-Ecke gekauft, weil die im Angebot waren. Mit Jamaica-Rum und Schoko-Rosinen. Omnomnom, ich probier jetzt mal ^^



also ich find die lecker.guten hunger my dear.
atm sortier ich meine wäsche ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab mir eben beim Rewe so n Deluxe-Joghurt-mit-der-Ecke gekauft, weil die im Angebot waren. Mit Jamaica-Rum und Schoko-Rosinen. Omnomnom, ich probier jetzt mal ^^



Müller ist böse! Die finanzieren die NPD D:

SCHANDE!
*Hält schneemaus ein Kruzifix entgegen*


----------



## Xidish (19. März 2013)

Nabend, liebe Buffederaner 

Ach hätte ich die Arztassistentin "erwürgen" können.
Schon fraglich, wenn man ihr sagen muss, daß man aber noch lebt -
nur weil sie bei mir heute nix zum Blutabzapfen fand, daher 4x ansetzte und die Nadel so rumrührte.


----------



## schneemaus (19. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> also ich find die lecker.guten hunger my dear.
> atm sortier ich meine wäsche ^^



Jap, hat gut geschmeckt.

Und Xidish, meintest du die Arzthelferin oder die Assistenzärztin? Das Wort Arztassistentin verwirrt mich ein bisschen


----------



## Aun (19. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Nabend, liebe Buffederaner
> 
> Ach hätte ich die Arztassistentin "erwürgen" können.
> Schon fraglich, wenn man ihr sagen muss, daß man aber noch lebt -
> nur weil sie bei mir heute nix zum Blutabzapfen fand, daher 4x ansetzte und die Nadel so rumrührte.



du bist ein ehlendes weichei..... arztschwestern sind im allgemeinen für transfusionen ausgebildet. 

nur weil du so mikrige venen hast, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man dem gegenüber morddrohungen gibt. und das "herumstochern" mit der kanüle ist normal. es bereitet weniger schmerz, als erneut das hautgewebe zu penetrieren...


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2013)

*Gähnt Müde*
So, erstmal Wäsche anwerfen und die Nachbarn damit nerven.


----------



## Aun (19. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Gähnt Müde*
> So, erstmal Wäsche anwerfen und die Nachbarn damit nerven.



geh orbeetn du faule socke! *schmeißtnealtesockegegendielaufendewaschmaschine*


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> geh orbeetn du faule socke! *schmeißtnealtesockegegendielaufendewaschmaschine*



I geh doch orbeehtn du oider Sackknüüpert!


----------



## Schrottinator (19. März 2013)

Na, wer von euch steht alles auf nekrophile Teenies?


----------



## Xidish (19. März 2013)

@ Schneemaus

Sorry, meinte natürlich Arzthelferein 



Aun schrieb:


> .. und das "herumstochern" mit der kanüle ist normal. es bereitet weniger schmerz, als erneut das hautgewebe zu penetrieren...


Ich bin keineswegs zimperlich - habe da schon ganz anderes erlebt, wie damals bei und nach meinem Unfall.

Ähm sie hat 4 mal eingestochen und dabei verschiedene Potionen ausgetestet - bis es dann mal klappte (Kanüle ganz reingeschoben).
Und dann sickerte es nur ganz langsam inm tiefsten weinrot
Früher konnte man bei mir wunderbar Venen finden - jetzt scheinbar nicht mehr.

Bei mir ist mittlerweile alles noch ein bischen schwächer geworden.
Könnt Ihr erahnen, wo ich letzte Woche bei dem heftigen Kopfschmerzanfall meinen Puls gefühlt habe? 

Na bin mal gespannt, wie das alles weitergeht ...


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Na, wer von euch steht alles auf nekrophile Teenies?


*Hand heb* 
Aber nicht auf Twilight!


----------



## Schrottinator (19. März 2013)

Sean hat Sex mit Möbelstücken! Das ist voll RE6


----------



## schneemaus (19. März 2013)

@Xidish: Wenn ich dich als Notfallpatient gehabt hätte, hätt ich dir schon längst eine entweder in den Fuß oder in eine der Jugularen gelegt - und ja, letzteres darfst du googlen


----------



## Aun (19. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> mit eine meiner Lieblingssängerinnen ...
> 
> "damals"



wow respekt, dass du sowas hörst. ist echt alter kram ^^ 

@ xirdish. naja wirste wohl echt ne miesgeleaunte schwester erwischt haben...... das ist immer scheiße


----------



## Schrottinator (19. März 2013)

Was wurde eigentlich aus Seans Ritualmorden? Alles nur heiße Luft oder kommt nach der Pferdelasagne jetzt bald der nächste Skandal?


----------



## Xidish (19. März 2013)

Ach, die war schon ganz nett.
Sie konnte ja nix dafür, wenn es bei mir inzwischen so schwierig ist, 'ne passende Vene zu finden.

Hier die Auflösung zur Pulsmessung:
Hatte letzte Woche auf mein Herz gefasst - fühlte keinen Schlag.^^
Am Kopf - und zwar da, wo ich quasi ein Loch hab' - konnte ich den Pulsschlag spüren. 


@ Schrottinator

Es gab doch schon weitere Skandale

- Schweinefleisch im Döner
- Fischskandal ( mit "Wasser" zugesetzt, um ihn schwerer zu machen) -> ganz aktuell


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was wurde eigentlich aus Seans Ritualmorden? Alles nur heiße Luft oder kommt nach der Pferdelasagne jetzt bald der nächste Skandal?



Komm doch her und find's heraus


----------



## Schrottinator (19. März 2013)

Soll ich meine Skalpelle mitbringen?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Soll ich meine Skalpelle mitbringen?


Sehr gern, dann mache ich meine nicht dreckig.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. März 2013)

So langsam glaube ich, dass du ein "Ich wär so gerne ein kranker Psychophat"-Früchtchen bist, welches innerlich viel ausgelassener wäre, wenn es nicht zu faul zum Arbeiten wäre.


----------



## Reflox (19. März 2013)

Du bringst ihn noch zum weinen.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. März 2013)

Niemals! Ist auch nur so ne Attentionwhore. Ich erfülle seine tiefsten Wünsche, indem ich ihn wahrnehme! Eigentlich sollte er mir Geld geben.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> So langsam glaube ich, dass du ein "Ich wär so gerne ein kranker Psychophat"-Früchtchen bist, welches innerlich viel ausgelassener wäre, wenn es nicht zu faul zum Arbeiten wäre.



Ich stehe jeden Morgen um 5 Uhr auf um zu arbeiten. Und dann muss ich mich noch mit anstrengenden infantilen Menschen mit Behinderung rumschlagen, da muss ich mir sowas nicht anhören.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2013)

Steht ihr auch so auf Thüringer Klöße ?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. März 2013)

Er hat doch echt mal was vernünftiges getextet. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Er hat doch echt mal was vernünftiges getextet. ^^



Bitte, sowas kann ich auch. Auch wenn ihr das für unwahrscheinlich haltet.


----------



## Aun (19. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Steht ihr auch so auf Thüringer Klöße ?



hmmmmm frische klöße *sabber*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2013)

Oh man ihr seid echt alles Pappnasen


----------



## Xidish (19. März 2013)

Sean, arbeitest Du im Schichbetrieb?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Sean, arbeitest Du im Schichbetrieb?



Nö, wieso?


----------



## Xidish (19. März 2013)

Dann bist Du anscheinend hier auf Buffed abundzu in einer Deiner unzähligen schlaffreien Nächte unterwegs. 
Oder wie schaffst Du es, bei teilweise so langem Aufbleiben, so regelmäßig 5 Uhr aufzustehen?
Ich glaube, das würde ich nicht schaffen.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. März 2013)

Zivi, der geht um 15Uhr ins Bett


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Dann bist Du anscheinend hier auf Buffed abundzu in einer Deiner unzähligen schlaffreien Nächte unterwegs.
> Oder wie schaffst Du es, bei teilweise so langem Aufbleiben, so regelmäßig 5 Uhr aufzustehen?
> Ich glaube, das würde ich nicht schaffen.



Ich schaffe es sogar, ohne Schlaf zu arbeiten. Sowieso ist es relativ egal, wie lange ich schlafe. Ich bin immer gleich kaputt und scheiße drauf.


----------



## Konov (19. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Zivi, der geht um 15Uhr ins Bett



Häh gibt doch gar keine Zivis mehr 

Morgen arbeiten  gute Nacht!


----------



## zoizz (19. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Steht ihr auch so auf Thüringer Klöße ?



bitte ... aus tiefstem Herzen bitte ich dich, dieses video NICHT zu posten .... b.i.t.t.e.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Häh gibt doch gar keine Zivis mehr



Genauso wie es keine Bauern und keine Hausmeister mehr gibt. Ist doch alles das selbe, egal wie man das Kind nennt.


----------



## Xidish (19. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und dann muss ich mich noch mit anstrengenden infantilen Menschen mit Behinderung rumschlagen, da muss ich mir sowas nicht anhören.


Und die sich aufgrund Deiner Stimmung mit Dir.^^
Das ist ja für die fast 'ne Zumutung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Und die sich aufgrund Deiner Stimmung mit Dir.^^
> Das ist ja für die fast 'ne Zumutung.



Ich würde dir jetzt gern eine verpassen. Schade das das (noch) nicht durch das Internet geht.

Ich mache meine Arbeit so gut wie ich es kann. Und wenn einer nicht hört, dann wird der auch mal etwas kräftiger angepackt und nach draußen (In den eingezäunten Garten) geworfen. (Natürlich nicht geworfen, aber ihr wisst was ich meine)

Ich glaube nicht das die meine Stimmung haben.(Ha, das wär der Knüller) Das wäre sehr unschön, außerdem wäre das dann keine Werkstatt mehr sondern eine Psychatrie.

Huch, falsch gelesen. Naja, stimmt ja auch der letzte Satz.
Naja, mit mir rumschlagen müssen die sich nicht. Vielleicht ein klein wenig, aber wie auch immer.

Aber hey, ein Beschäftigter von mir sagt schon das ich nen Knall habe, das ist doch super.


----------



## schneemaus (19. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Hier die Auflösung zur Pulsmessung:
> Hatte letzte Woche auf mein Herz gefasst - fühlte keinen Schlag.^^
> Am Kopf - und zwar da, wo ich quasi ein Loch hab' - konnte ich den Pulsschlag spüren.




Wäre es zu unkompliziert gewesen, den peripheren Puls am Handgelenk oder den zentralen Puls an der Halsschlagader zu tasten? Selbst meinen peripheren Fußpuls spür ich eher, als wenn ich meine Hand aufs Herz presse. Tip: Nicht mit dem Daumen messen, der hat nen Eigenpuls.



zoizz schrieb:


> bitte ... aus tiefstem Herzen bitte ich dich, dieses video NICHT zu posten .... b.i.t.t.e.



Du hast ja nicht mich gebeten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qJe3cdM7f1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das hat mittlerweile fast 2,5 Millionen Views? Wtf? Ich hab das gesehen, da waren's nicht mal 100k und ich dachte schon, das wäre zu viel


----------



## Aun (20. März 2013)

flame on! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Mx57Gqnb7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2013)

LIEBE LEUTE LIEBE LEUTE... mit zarten 16 Jahre singt jetzt der Fritz aus Thüringen über seine Klöße!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qJe3cdM7f1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (20. März 2013)

guck mal einen post über mir  du wiederholst da etwas ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2013)

fffffffffffffffffuuu.


----------



## zoizz (20. März 2013)

mobbing nenn ich das, mobbing.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. März 2013)

If John Williams would dominate the internet:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KiKPgmN5jTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (20. März 2013)

^ wie geil


----------



## zoizz (20. März 2013)

> Blondine : Hallo, ich hätte gerne eine Pizza bitte
> Kellner : Sofort, soll ich sie ihn 6 oder 12 teilchen schneiden?
> Blondine : in 6, 12 schaff ich nicht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. März 2013)

dazu passt dein user tag, "has stopped" to be funny...... hamwer gelacht


----------



## Schrottinator (20. März 2013)

Science @ Mybuffed


----------



## zoizz (21. März 2013)

na?


----------



## Schrottinator (22. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (22. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yVTvzqIHiNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



TONIGHT WE'RE DOIN THE PERCOLATOR


----------



## seanbuddha (22. März 2013)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jl8yRhASMhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sei nicht traurig seanchen


----------



## seanbuddha (22. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Aber ich bin traurig deshalb:

Justin Bieber bei Unfall verletzt


----------



## Schrottinator (22. März 2013)

Sean ist ein 14 jähriges Mädchen mit Zahnspange?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2013)

GG Sean - gg...


----------



## Reflox (22. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aber ich bin traurig deshalb:
> 
> Justin Bieber bei Unfall verletzt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. März 2013)

Never gonnna give... never gonna give...


----------



## Aun (23. März 2013)

sean ist so RE6


----------



## seanbuddha (23. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> sean ist so RE6





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. März 2013)




----------



## seanbuddha (23. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GJ7asbnbcqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. März 2013)

LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL le sean iz trollin like a sir le trololololo lelelelelelelele


----------



## Reflox (23. März 2013)

U MAD BRA? U MAD BRA? U MAD BAR? U MDA RBA? ?UM RAB D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> U MAD BRA? U MAD BRA? U MAD BAR? U MDA RBA? ?UM RAB D






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kKJRPPA6NBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (23. März 2013)

nicht schlafen zu koennen fuckt ab ..


----------



## zoizz (23. März 2013)

> Cut the cake into pieces.
> 
> This is my&#65279; last desert.
> 
> ...


----------



## seanbuddha (23. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie geil ist das denn


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2013)

Ihr seid alle doof!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egne2ZCMM_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


T-t-t-triple Post!

(Meine güte, 3 Tage nichts los?)


----------



## Aun (26. März 2013)

reportet! wegen tripleposting


ok bei dem song nicht


----------



## Reflox (26. März 2013)

Letzter post 2 Tage her. Watzefak, kann man euch denn nicht einmal alleine lassen?!

Na geht doch!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Letzter post 2 Tage her. Watzefak, kann man euch denn nicht einmal alleine lassen?!
> 
> Na geht doch!



Come at me bro!


----------



## Olliruh (26. März 2013)

Hallöchen Jungs


----------



## orkman (26. März 2013)

nabend


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x6Ssz1WiKN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (26. März 2013)

Hör auch Lieder zu posten wenn du die Nachtschwärmer am Leben erhalten willst.


----------



## Fakebook (26. März 2013)

Nabend die Damen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hör auch Lieder zu posten wenn du die Nachtschwärmer am Leben erhalten willst.



NÖ!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6cQxoSJllhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Stirb!


----------



## Aun (26. März 2013)

dafuq


----------



## Olliruh (26. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GRJ-cl48cfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und jetzt alle zusammen 
Gonna killin' em, Starbucksbecher groß
 deale vor den Parkhausdächern Koks
Penner wollen mit dem Nahkampfmesser los
Diego Sun ich hol die AK, Stecher tot


----------



## Aun (26. März 2013)

wirft mit dem deutschen ultra duden auf olli´s ghetto


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. März 2013)

_Aun´s deutscher ultra Duden trifft olli´s ghetto kritisch._


----------



## Olliruh (26. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wirft mit dem deutschen ultra duden auf olli´s ghetto



Hast du schon mal Goethe gelesen ? Liest sich genau so. Muss sich halt reimen


----------



## orkman (27. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal Goethe gelesen ? Liest sich genau so. Muss sich halt reimen



goethe ist kultur ... das damit zu vergleichen , naja ich weiss ja nicht


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> goethe ist kultur ... das damit zu vergleichen , naja ich weiss ja nicht



Ich hab so ziemlich alles gelesen was Goethe so geschrieben hat..


----------



## Legendary (27. März 2013)

Ihr jämmerlichen Vollmaden.


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2013)

waaas geeeeht




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6owW_Jv5ng4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2013)

sup


----------



## H2OTest (27. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> suppe


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> suppenhuhn


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> banana


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2013)

Gestern: Wuuuuuuuuuuh Osterwochende wird toll!

Seit ca. 7 min: Urgs...tötet mich! 

Manchmal Frage ich mich wieso eine Person so meine Stimmung beeinflussen kann >.>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2013)

ihr seid alle so cancer


----------



## H2OTest (27. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ihr seid alle so cancer



blah


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> blah





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ihr seid alle so cancer


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2013)

Ihr seid alle wieder so doof!


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2013)

Dis Song goes out to Olli.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6t_tR47qdT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. März 2013)

Ich geh mal schlafen ihr Idioten. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (27. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dis Song goes out to Olli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lul'ed hard


----------



## Xidish (27. März 2013)

Nabend und

HILFE!

Wer hat neulich ein Musikvideo von Lindsey Stirling gepostet?! ^^
Ich komme nicht mehr von der los. 

Und sagt mal, hat sie evtl. auch Musik für WoW gemacht -
oder hat Blizzard geklaut?
Denn als ich vorhin ingame war, lief ein Lied, daß doch sehr einem Lied von ihr ähnelt - aber sehr!


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> mal den eingangspost gemeldet weil mit grafiti hat das nix absolut zutuen - da ist einfach nur verherlichung von vandalismus
> 
> Grafiti ist für kunstwerke wie sie hier im tread gepostet wurde
> 
> und nicht dieses kiddie hafte logo geschmiere




What happend to this place...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (28. März 2013)

die bilder sehen viel besser aus als wenn jemand ohne sinn und verstand einfach sein tag auf die wand/bahn schmiert ^^

wie würde es dir den gefallen wenn jemand bei euren haus plötzlich seine tags anbringt und nicht das normale schöne grafiti


----------



## EspCap (28. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> wie würde es dir den gefallen wenn jemand bei euren haus plötzlich seine tags anbringt und nicht das normale schöne grafiti



Ehrlich gesagt genau so wenig, wie wenn es das "normale schöne Graffiti" wäre.

Edit: Whops, dachte das wäre der andere Thread. Mea culpa.


----------



## zoizz (28. März 2013)

Wollte hier gerade jemand was posten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich muss weg!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Abend


----------



## Olliruh (28. März 2013)

CUTE


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2013)

Zeit für mein Lieblingskinderbuch: 
"Warum hängt Papa an einem Seil um dem Hals von der Decke? Und andere Geschichten."


----------



## Aun (29. März 2013)

weil er es kann!


----------



## Konov (29. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sFTjYkMdIuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Shice morgen arbeiten und danach beim umzug helfen

HUAH workout


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. März 2013)

OI YO FUCKERS


----------



## Reflox (29. März 2013)

Mir ist langweilig ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig ._.



Komm schmusen!


----------



## Reflox (29. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Komm schmusen!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. März 2013)

schmusen ist für weicheier. thema wechsel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

It's bewbztime again.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ITT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (30. März 2013)

nettes mädchen, angenehmer film:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (30. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie effektiv das ist hat man ja in Vietnam, im Irak und Afghanistan gesehen. OH WAIT...
> 
> Auch wollen wir doch mal an das Beispiel Nazideutschland und Sowjet Union denken. Die deutsche Wehrmacht war Technologisch überlegen, doch wurden sie von der Masse der Roten Armee überollt. Auch gibt Kim keinen f*ck ob es seinen Truppen gut geht. Wie Stalin es auch schon tat.



Du kannst 2. WK nicht mit heute vergleichen.
Die alte Kriegsführung stirbt aus... zwei Armeen die sich auf dem Schlachtfeld begegnen, sowas war im 2. WK so ziemlich das letzte Mal.... 
... was natürlich auch für die Bedrohung durch atomwaffen spricht, weniger für die Bedrohung durch Armeen, wie auch immer sie ausgerüstet sein mögen

Naja und Vietnam, Irak und Afghanistan sind halt Kriege gegen Rebellen. Nicht gegen Armeen. Auch hier wieder, siehe oben...
In der Politik nannte sich das glaube ich "Alte Kriege vs. neue Kriege"

Letztlich ist es ziemlich wumpe ob der Koreaner ne AK47 in der Hand hat oder ein G36
Wenn der Ami alles mit nem Bombenteppich belegt, bleibt kein Stein aufm anderen


----------



## Reflox (30. März 2013)

Weil der Luftraum von Nordkorea ja ungeschützt ist und man einfach so mal reinfliegen kann.


----------



## Konov (30. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Weil der Luftraum von Nordkorea ja ungeschützt ist und man einfach so mal reinfliegen kann.



Ach was... im Irak und Afghanistan gabs auch jede Menge Flugabwehrraketen und Geschütze, die haben trotzdem alles weggebombt
Wieso sollte das in Nordkorea anders sein? ^^


----------



## Reflox (30. März 2013)

Diese werden nicht von ein paar Rebellen benutzt?


----------



## zoizz (30. März 2013)

wir können bei krieg gar nicht mitreden ... 
ausserdem ist dieses thema viel zu schwer für uns buffies.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. März 2013)

zu schwer nich. zu politisch für ein Spieleforum schon eher.

Ich versteh nich wie die den Kriegszustand ausrufen können obwohl die doch schon im Kriegszustand sind.

Das is irgendwie son bisschen wie seine Frau nochmal zu heiraten. ^^


----------



## Konov (30. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Diese werden nicht von ein paar Rebellen benutzt?



Darum gehts ja nicht... was ich sagen wollte, ist, dass ein moderner Bomber trotzdem seine Ladung abwirft, egal ob da Flugabwehr im Weg steht.
Alternativ fährste mitm Schiff n paar Meilen an die Küste und hustest von da alles weg, haben ja die Amis so gemacht, ohne auch nur ein Schiff verloren zu haben.

Glaub mir, vor den X Millionen Soldaten Nordkoreas brauch wohl erstmal keiner Angst zu haben

Eher vor dem Verrückten der dahinter steht ^^


Gute Nacht!


----------



## Xidish (30. März 2013)

Schon mal daran gedacht, daß Nordkorea absolut nicht mit den anderen oben aufgeführten Staaten verglichen werden kann/sollte?
Klar kann man dort alles Mögliche anrichten.
Nur eins sollte klar sein - es würde dann vor der Haustür ihres großen Bruders geschehen.
Und der schaut imo dieses Mal ganz bestimmt nicht zu.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. März 2013)

Ich sollte euch alle reporten! Politik ist hier ein NO GO! So geht das doch nicht! Mimimimimimi!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (30. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich sollte euch alle reporten! Politik ist hier ein NO GO!



listen 2 these wise words ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. März 2013)

Glaub China is das mit Nordkorea auch n bisschen peinlich =) China will doch nur in Ruhe handeln. ^^

Frauen posten? Okay.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (30. März 2013)

Ich dachte da gar nicht mal so an China - vielmehr an Rußland.

Ähm ... und mimimi wird hier auch gnadenlos reported.
Das hat sogar noch höhere Priorität wie Politikdiskussionen. 

Peace

Und sucht lieber morgen Eure




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. März 2013)

Ich fühle mich dadurch provoziert, bitte unterlasse es! Sonst werde ich dich melden!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. März 2013)

Eins, zwei, drei. Alle da.


----------



## Thoor (30. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW Ich weiss ich war schon saulange nichtmehr im buffed forum aktiv, aber wieso werden denn hier andauernd bewbz bilder gepostet  sind wir hier bei facbeook oder was?


----------



## Xidish (30. März 2013)

Meld' mich doch, dann habe ich wieder mal ein nettes Gespräch mit mehreren Mods gleichzeitig. 

Nein, Scherz - ich wollte Dich, Sh1k4ri, in keinster Weise provozieren.
Sorry wenn es so rüber kam.

... und wenn mal bullshit keine Beleidgung ist ... 

aber wie schon geschrieben: Peace


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. März 2013)

Uns geht der Gesprächsstoff aus Thoor. ^^


----------



## Reflox (31. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Nein, Scherz - ich wollte Dich, Sh1k4ri, in keinster Weise provozieren.
> Sorry wenn es so rüber kam.



uhm, er fühlte sich dadurch auch nicht provoziert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"All provocation of south potato will be potato"


----------



## BloodyEyeX (31. März 2013)

Kim fühlt sich auf jeden provoziert.

Das muss auch doof sein, wenn einen der Rest der Welt nicht ernst nimmt.

Da machts auch keinen Spaß mehr n Land zu führen.




Maaann is mir langweilig. ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. März 2013)

Thoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


Zu Hause von der Disse und mir fällt nur noch eins ein:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_uHUjQ2DRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (31. März 2013)

HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. März 2013)

uhiheihieehuehueheuheuehuehuuehuehieheuheheuheuhehuue


----------



## Thoor (1. April 2013)

Humpel du geiles Stück <3


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich dadurch provoziert, bitte unterlasse es! Sonst werde ich dich melden!



Homo, aber mal ehrlich wie kann ein Land sich best Korea nennen ohne minimale kenntnisse von starcraft 2 zu haben ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. April 2013)

stfu bitch


----------



## H2OTest (1. April 2013)

salamiparty


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> stfu bitch



1v1 i will wrack u fgt do u evn lift ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. April 2013)

yes,yes and yes.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. April 2013)

owww scheiße was tut mein auge so weh




doofes osterfeuer


----------



## seanbuddha (1. April 2013)

Ha! Das ist die Rache des Baumes!


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2013)

Sean ?


----------



## seanbuddha (1. April 2013)

Ja?


----------



## seanbuddha (1. April 2013)

Wieso ist das Forum so tot D:


----------



## iShock (1. April 2013)

es war/ist ein langer harter winter ganz einfach o_o


----------



## seanbuddha (1. April 2013)

Haben wir ein paar Verluste erlitten?


----------



## Reflox (1. April 2013)

waaaaas geeeeeeht?

nuthing I guess ._.


MONGOL BEAUTYYYYYYYYYYYYY




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. April 2013)

VORSICHT MONGOLEN!


----------



## Reflox (1. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32f-Iy0XGz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eAEUrp2V4ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



HU! HA! HU! HA! HUHAHUHAHU!


----------



## Reflox (1. April 2013)

Da will man sich WoW 3.3.5 "erbeuten" und die "Beute" bleibt bei 88% stehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4d2CLDvieSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Funktioniert wieder. Mit 16 kb/s bis es wieder runtertickt auf 0.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (2. April 2013)

kann mir wer reflox "thx obama" gif erklaeren pls ?

und hier noch was schoenes fuer euch: 
* Entfernt *


----------



## Reflox (2. April 2013)

Ist das jetzt neue Mode? Ihr reportet euch gegenseitig wegen jedem Kleinschiss?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. April 2013)

Komm Reflox, hier wird selbst Kollegah wegen seinen "frauenfeindlichen" Texten reportet. Ich bitte dich. 

Jeder weiß, dass es eh zu 99% stimmt, was er rappt.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2013)

Wieso...wieso habe ich es nur gegoggelt...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uj3Gif77SYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



WIESOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Firun (2. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt neue Mode? Ihr reportet euch gegenseitig wegen jedem Kleinschiss?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja hier nehmen sich einige nicht viel wenn man das so sagen darf ^^
Aber es gibt einen harten Kern hier der das nicht ganz so streng sieht, sozusagen gibt es also solche und solche


----------



## Reflox (2. April 2013)

Also vor ein paar Monaten war hier noch alles easy peasy. Und jetzt ist es als ob einem die StaSi auf den Fersen wäre. Da wird reportet, dies wird reportet. Jeder kleine Fliegenfurz wird sofort reportet. Sowas ist doch einfach nur traurig.


----------



## Firun (2. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also vor ein paar Monaten war hier noch alles easy peasy. Und jetzt ist es als ob einem die StaSi auf den Fersen wäre. Da wird reportet, dies wird reportet. Jeder kleine Fliegenfurz wird sofort reportet. Sowas ist doch einfach nur traurig.



Jetzt übertreibst du so schlimm ist es nicht


----------



## Maladin (2. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also vor ein paar Monaten war hier noch alles easy peasy. Und jetzt ist es als ob einem die StaSi auf den Fersen wäre. Da wird reportet, dies wird reportet. Jeder kleine Fliegenfurz wird sofort reportet. Sowas ist doch einfach nur traurig.



lol .. /report

öhm ...ich meine Namd


----------



## Reflox (2. April 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Jetzt übertreibst du so schlimm ist es nicht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wynn schrieb:


> mal den eingangspost gemeldet weil mit grafiti hat das nix absolut zutuen - da ist einfach nur verherlichung von vandalismus
> 
> Grafiti ist für kunstwerke wie sie hier im tread gepostet wurde
> 
> und nicht dieses kiddie hafte logo geschmiere






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegen sowas reportet.



Xidish schrieb:


> /reported
> 
> Wieso wird hier schon wieder solch ein Thread gestartet?
> Reicht nicht schon eine Zensierung bzw. gar Löschung eines solchen gleichnamigen Threads?
> ...



Weil man in Rap Tracks böse Wörter sagt.

Nicht zu vergessen die ganze Kollegah Diskussion. Vor nem halben Jahr haben wir das gleiche Zeugs im Nachtschwärmer gepostet, während Mods und/oder ZAM anwesend waren und hat einfach keinen etwas interessiert.

Also ich habe mich hier schon recht ausgeklinkt weil es mir nurnoch aufn Sack geht.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2013)

Ich muss Reflox aber recht geben.
Ihr Mods seid voll doof!


----------



## Konov (2. April 2013)

moinsen


----------



## Reflox (2. April 2013)

Nicht die Mods sind doof, sondern die Bauern die alle reporten. Genau wie diese Signaturen reporterei. Also sorry, wenn Signaturen reportet werden weil sie 210 pixel hoch sind statt 200 dann muss man sich schon fragen ob diesen Leuten irgendwie langweilig ist.


----------



## Firun (2. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich muss Reflox aber recht geben.
> Ihr Mods seid voll doof!



Ja aber das können wir halt besonders Gut, also das doof sein


----------



## Maladin (2. April 2013)

We are mods - we are legion


----------



## Schrottinator (2. April 2013)

Firun hat die Mods beledeidigt! Das wird reported! :O


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2013)

Meine Signatur habe ich extra nicht regelkonform gemacht  Wer mir sagt wieso das nicht so ist bekommt einen keks von mir


----------



## Schrottinator (2. April 2013)

1 Pixel zu hoch!


----------



## Reflox (2. April 2013)

Sie ist 201 Pixel gross!

STEINIGHT IHN! UND DANACH REPORTEN WIR IHN!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (2. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Firun hat die Mods beledeidigt! Das wird reported! :O


Mach mal ich bearbeite das dann gleich *hust*


----------



## Schrottinator (2. April 2013)

1 Pixel zu hoch!

Sch**ß GCD für Posts -.-


----------



## Maladin (2. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meine Signatur habe ich extra nicht regelkonform gemacht  Wer mir sagt wieso das nicht so ist bekommt einen keks von mir



Lassen wir das Rätseln *signatur lösch*


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2013)

Ich stehe dazu das sie 201 Pixel hoch ist! Das ist beabsichtigt!


----------



## Maladin (2. April 2013)

Ihr seid mir zu Aggro .. 201 Pixel .. ich geh pennen 

Gute Nacht ihr Banditen


----------



## Thoor (2. April 2013)

VTEC just kicked in yo!


----------



## Reflox (2. April 2013)

Thor deine Signatur rendert immer so hässlich.


----------



## Firun (2. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Thor deine Signatur rendert immer so hässlich.



/Report ..


----------



## Legendary (2. April 2013)

Das sind hier 2-3 Burschen die hier ständig reporten. Ich kann mir da teilweise schon denken, wer das ist. 

Aber stimmt, seitdem hier so kindergartenmäßig reportet wird, distanzieren sich immer mehr vom harten Kern, ziemlich traurig wenn im Gumo Thread teilweise 2 Tage lang nichts gepostet wird.


----------



## Xidish (2. April 2013)

Nabend ...
und huhu Maladin ... mal wieder da ?(dachte Dich gibbet's gar nicht mehr.

@ Sean

Habe die Musik, 
die sehr der Lindsey ähnelt gestern mal ingame aufgenommen und eben geschnitten. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yWgpfrSK3-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Entweder ich bin gerade dem Lindsey Fieber verfallen - oder es ist quasi ihre Signatur. 

*edit:* allgemeinen Playlist-Link durch Link zum Lied ersetzt


----------



## Ogil (2. April 2013)

Stimmt. Ich finde der harte Kern soll gefaelligst in Ruhe mobben und andere User beleidigen duerfen. Wir sind hier schliesslich im Internet!


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> @ Sean
> 
> Habe die Musik,
> die sehr der Lindsey ähnelt gestern mal ingame aufgenommen und eben geschnitten.
> ...



Du bist im Fieber ^^ Sowas würde Lindsey nicht spielen xD

Ich frage mich wer das ist wer das ganze Reported. (Ganz im ernst...ich bins nicht)


----------



## Schrottinator (2. April 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich finde der harte Kern soll gefaelligst in Ruhe mobben und andere User beleidigen duerfen. Wir sind hier schliesslich im Internet!



Amen!

(Ich reporte mich selber wegen religiösem Thema )


----------



## Firun (2. April 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich finde der harte Kern soll gefaelligst in Ruhe mobben und andere User beleidigen duerfen. Wir sind hier schliesslich im Internet!


 Genau gleiches Recht für ..den harten Kern 

@Schrotti jetzt muss ich dich leider wegen religösen Fanatismus und Anstachelung zu solchen Themen bannen


----------



## Reflox (2. April 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich finde der harte Kern soll gefaelligst in Ruhe mobben und andere User beleidigen duerfen. Wir sind hier schliesslich im Internet!



Es geht hier nicht ums mobben. Sondern dass hier sinnloses Zeugs reportet wird.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. April 2013)

Shikari wird von Bronys reported


----------



## Reflox (2. April 2013)

Wie war das mit dem Rassismus gegen Ostdeutsche?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. April 2013)

gotta love dem PONNNNNYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYS


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2013)

Wir brauchen eine Endlösung in der Reportenfrage!


----------



## Xidish (2. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du bist im Fieber ^^ Sowas würde Lindsey nicht spielen xD
> Ich frage mich wer das ist wer das ganze Reported. (Ganz im ernst...ich bins nicht)


zum 1:
Elemente sind in dem WoW Song schon enthalten - halt nur "instrumental Geige".




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lrF814OnFQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



zum 2.
Ich war's nicht ... bin ja grad erst hier reingeschneit.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie war das mit dem Rassismus gegen Ostdeutsche?



Wir sind sowieso am Aussterben. Von daher...


----------



## Reflox (2. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wir sind sowieso am Aussterben. Von daher...



Armer Ronny. Bald ist er der einzige von seiner Art :<

Kein Kevin mehr, Kein Justin, keine Schantall, keine Schakeline, keine Cindy...


----------



## Aun (2. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wir brauchen eine Endlösung in der Reportenfrage!



der letzte, der ne endlösung förderte wurde erschossen ......


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. April 2013)

rape is the word.


----------



## Legendary (2. April 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich finde der harte Kern soll gefaelligst in Ruhe mobben und andere User beleidigen duerfen. Wir sind hier schliesslich im Internet!



Na endlich, wenigstens einer hier der es kapiert!


----------



## Schrottinator (2. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> rape is the word.



No! 
Bird is the word!

Dank dir hab ich wieder den Ohrwurm!


----------



## Thoor (2. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> rape is the word.



It's not called rape, it's called surprising sex!

Und ihr knabbert euch doch eh alle gegenseitig am Zwieback, gebts doch zu!


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. April 2013)

So, ich nehme mich mal dem "Ein-Pixel-Report" an. Ernsthaft, Leute?

Ich bin anscheinend zu selten da, möge mir also bitte jemand im Detail erklären, was dieser Unsinn soll und wodurch er entstanden ist.


----------



## Thoor (2. April 2013)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> So, ich nehme mich mal dem "Ein-Pixel-Report" an. Ernsthaft, Leute?
> 
> Ich bin anscheinend zu selten da, möge mir also bitte jemand im Detail erklären, was dieser Unsinn soll und wodurch er entstanden ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2013)

Lol jemand hat ernsthaft meine Siggi reported?


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. April 2013)

Der Report zu deiner Signatur ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ernst gemeint, sondern eher im Scherz. Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass es hier anscheinend ein Problem mit unnötiger Reporterei gibt.

Wir können kurz drüber reden, oder ich lösche einfach ein paar Posts. Eure Wahl.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2013)

Reden, hier  Ich bin gern dabei. *An Ahra schmus*


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich finde der harte Kern soll gefaelligst in Ruhe mobben und andere User beleidigen duerfen. Wir sind hier schliesslich im Internet!



nix dagegen aber seans posting der moderiert war ganz klar gegen die netiquette und pervers

und small talk und nachtschwärmer bin ich seit 1 oder 2 wochen nicht mehr weil einfach kaum noch gute themen gibt atm zum drüber reden da habe ich nen anderen gemütlichen platz gefunden


----------



## Reflox (2. April 2013)

Naya es gibt einfach ein paar Vögel die wegen 10 pixeln reporten oder halt einfach jeden kleinen Furz der irgendwo irgendenwie jemanden beleidigen könnte reporten.



Wynn schrieb:


> nix dagegen aber seans posting der moderiert war ganz klar gegen die netiquette und pervers



Shit was ist nur aus dir geworden. Ich bin raus hier.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> nix dagegen aber seans posting der moderiert war ganz klar gegen die netiquette und pervers



War ja auch vollkommen beabsichtigt. Ich bin gern provokant  Aber ich kann ja auch anders.


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naya es gibt einfach ein paar Vögel die wegen 10 pixeln reporten oder halt einfach jeden kleinen Furz der irgendwo irgendenwie jemanden beleidigen könnte reporten.


Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass so etwas nervt. Ich kann euch zwar versichern, dass so ziemlich niemand von den Moderatoren (zumindest nicht dass ich wüsste) durch die Threads geht und Signaturen auf Pixel checkt. 5-10 Pixel zuviel fallen auch mir nicht ins Auge. Den Reports aber müssen wir dennoch nachgehen. Die Vorgabe der Signaturhöhe ist ein Muss, da wir einen sauberen Textfluss gewährleisten wollen. Irgendwo muss man eben eine Grenze festlegen, in diesem Fall bei 200 Pixel.
Umgekehrt sollte euch, speziell den erfahreneren Usern, klar sein, dass es diese Maximalhöhe gibt. Ich kann also eigentlich nur um euer Verständnis für die Forenregeln bitten.



> nix dagegen aber seans posting der moderiert war ganz klar gegen die netiquette und pervers


Ich weiß nicht, um welches Posting es ging, aber wenn es bereits moderiert wurde, dann vertraue ich mal auf das Urteil meiner Kollegen.

Edit: Bitte, fahrt einfach mit dem Smalltalk fort. Diese "uh er hat mich reported"-Kindereien sind unnötig. Danke.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. April 2013)

Kaum ist man ne Stunde weg übernehmen die Moderatoren das Forum.

201 Pixel wtf und alles nur für einen Kuchen.


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2013)

Ich rieche Missbrauch der Report-Funktion 
Btw. es gibt eine Toleranzgrenze für die Höhe, sofern es nicht "ausgenutzt" wird.


----------



## Firun (3. April 2013)

nabend


----------



## Legendary (3. April 2013)

Wenn ich das von letzter Nacht hier im Nachtschwärmer les hebts mich direkt.

Manche Leute




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mich hier mittlerweile an mit ihrer deutschen Kleinkariertheit.


----------



## H2OTest (3. April 2013)

sup?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. April 2013)

sup?


----------



## EspCap (3. April 2013)

soup?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (3. April 2013)

Das Niveau sinkt hier wirklich auf Toastbrotniveau. Und nach dem Bild dieser Suppe krieg ich auch noch Hunger! :O


----------



## zoizz (3. April 2013)

Ouh man, da ist man mal 2 Tage woanders am rumstreunern, entfacht sich hier ein Feuer über Avatar- und Signaturgrösse.
Mit Trauer und Tränen erinnere ich mich an meine süsse Scarlett als Signatur ...

In Memories ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

sie hatte zum Schluss sogar die zugelassenen "Maße" - dennoch habe ich mich der Forenpeitsche gebeugt.

Soup?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (3. April 2013)

bissl toastbrot zur Suppe? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Mit Trauer und Tränen erinnere ich mich an meine süsse Scarlett als Signatur ...




Die ist so hot. 


Achja .. RIP LucasArts


----------



## Konov (3. April 2013)

Haha Bilder Fail ^^

Grad ne hammermäßige frau gedatet (zum zweiten mal), oh gott die gefühle 


PS: Dritter Weltkrieg steht vor der Tür:

Atomangriff auf USA genehmigt


----------



## zoizz (3. April 2013)

Ich .... äh .... 

bin immer noch sprachlos. 
W ...
... T ...
... .... ...	... F?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HcXNPI-IPPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (3. April 2013)

Flöxchen actually died .


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. April 2013)

Die warn ziemlich cool live. =) 







Btw. Nordkorea hat keine Raketen die bis Amerika reichen, das wird n langweiliger Weltkrieg.


----------



## Thoor (3. April 2013)

From zero to douchebag in under 3 seconds:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PiUR9zf2mXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. April 2013)

Gnä, da krieg ich mit Signaturproblemen endlich den Grund euch alle zu bannen und dann verpass ich das. Bah.


----------



## Aun (4. April 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Gnä, da krieg ich mit Signaturproblemen endlich den Grund euch alle zu bannen und dann verpass ich das. Bah.



tja genosse carcharoth. immer wachsam bleiben


----------



## Schrottinator (4. April 2013)

Mein Bauch tut weh, weil es zu kalt ist um das Fenster offen zu lassen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2013)

me gustav


----------



## Carcharoth (4. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> tja genosse carcharoth. immer wachsam bleiben




Versuchte Einfuhr kommunistischer Gedanken. 7 Wochen Ban! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (4. April 2013)

Ich liebe Willkür - ist ein Zeichen von Macht ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (4. April 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ich liebe Willkür - ist ein Zeichen von Macht ^^



Versuchte Einschleimerei. Auch 7 Wochen


----------



## zoizz (4. April 2013)

bevor die Tür zuschlägt, lass ich noch einen hier:


> Ein Verdurstender kommt auf seiner Suche nach Wasser an eine Weggabelung. Ein Weg führt zur Oase, der andere in die Wüste. Vor jedem Weg steht je ein Wächter, von denen einer immer lügt, der andere immer Wahrheit spricht, was allgemein bekannt ist. Ungünstigerweise weiß der Verdurstende aber nicht, welcher von beiden lügt.
> 
> *Wie kann der Verdurstende mit einer einzigen Frage sicher feststellen, welcher Weg zur Oase führt?*


----------



## Carcharoth (4. April 2013)

"Was würde der andere Wächter mir sagen wenn ich ihn fragte welcher Weg zur Oase führt?"


----------



## zoizz (4. April 2013)

Pffft ....


----------



## Schrottinator (4. April 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ein Verdurstender kommt auf seiner Suche nach Wasser an eine Weggabelung. Ein Weg führt zur Oase, der andere in die Wüste. Vor jedem Weg steht je ein Wächter, von denen einer immer lügt, der andere immer Wahrheit spricht, was allgemein bekannt ist. Ungünstigerweise weiß der Verdurstende aber nicht, welcher von beiden lügt.
> 
> *Wie kann der Verdurstende mit einer einzigen Frage sicher feststellen, welcher Weg zur Oase führt?*





> Wohin führen der Weg, den du bewachst, der Weg, den der andere bewacht und der Weg, von dem ich herkomme?



Mit dieser Frage hätte man Antwort und Kontrolle in einem. Da der Lügner über den Herkunftsort was falsches sagt, was man aber weiß, erfährt man erstens, wer die Wahrheit sagt und zweitens, wohin es zur Oase geht.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. April 2013)

*gähn*

Mimimi, hab ich Lust auf Arbeit.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. April 2013)

hoi


----------



## Aun (5. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> hoi



mit dir gemüseesser red ich net mehr! pfui


----------



## Schrottinator (5. April 2013)

Fleischfaschist?


----------



## Aun (5. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Fleischfaschist?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 JAWOLL!


----------



## Schrottinator (5. April 2013)

Don't you dare blaming the resistance for we have COMBUSTIBLE LEMONS! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (5. April 2013)

Cheers bunnies! *Glasheb*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vUiIPnPDgDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und hier noch etwas gegen vermeindliches Schubladendenken, diejenigenwelcheundandere, die den zoizz nun in die uffzuffz-ecke stellen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ga5Z4GzwHzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. April 2013)

Das heißt nicht Hadouken sondern

HADOKEN!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QjdBXH-_WL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (5. April 2013)

es gelten beide grammatikalische formen! also klappe


----------



## Wynn (5. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NTv3FyjwyEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. April 2013)

Best Bioshock Song EVER! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VIwC9_VCZCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (5. April 2013)

hmm eine sehr interessante Formulierung, darauf könnte eine Diskussion aufbauen, kontrovers mit einem überaus reichhaltigen Angebot an Argumentationsmöglichkeiten.

Oder?


----------



## tonygt (5. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> es gelten beide grammatikalische formen! also klappe






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (5. April 2013)

Shameless self-Advertisment...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


My Sauce: Deviantart: Zonalar
:3 Hi Tony


----------



## Schrottinator (5. April 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> hmm eine sehr interessante Formulierung, darauf könnte eine Diskussion aufbauen, kontrovers mit einem überaus reichhaltigen Angebot an Argumentationsmöglichkeiten.
> 
> Oder?



Was ist das Thema?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. April 2013)

gayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Schrottinator (5. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> gayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



fröhlich?


----------



## zoizz (5. April 2013)

Jedes Haus benötigt einen Gasanschluss, einen Wasseranschluss, einen Stromanschluss.
Die Leitungen dürfen sich nicht überkreuzen, nicht durch ein Haus hindurch laufen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. April 2013)

du weißt aber schon, das dieses rätsel mathematisch _*NICHT*_ lösbar ist oder? 



Spoiler



sondern nur aufgrund gesunden menschenverstandes?


----------



## tonygt (6. April 2013)

Problem Solved


----------



## Aun (6. April 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Problem Solved



nice try...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. April 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Problem Solved






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. April 2013)

Haus 1 hat wireless Strom. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (6. April 2013)

Pam ich benutz n Verteiler


----------



## win3ermute (6. April 2013)

Hab ich schon BloodyEyeX meine Anerkennung für diese Sig ausgesprochen? Nich? Dann mach ich das auch nich!


----------



## zoizz (6. April 2013)

> _Elektrizität ist:
> mit Hochspannung aufstehen,
> mit Widerstand zur Arbeit gehen,
> den ganzen Tag gegen den Strom schwimmen,
> ...




badum-dsch


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo meine kleinen.


----------



## zoizz (6. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3


----------



## Aun (6. April 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> <3






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. April 2013)

every drunk ppl in de house say yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah


----------



## Aun (7. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> every drunk ppl in de house say yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah



meh. you are distgusting !


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2013)

Niemand mehr da?


----------



## Schrottinator (7. April 2013)




----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> every drunk ppl in de house say yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah



count me in mate


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> count me in mate



ITS OVER


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xeIxIkijPS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Guten Abend ^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ITS OVER



damn


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gute nacht


----------



## Arosk (7. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_TUH37nKvBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ahaha


----------



## Schrottinator (8. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XSuUkngHEec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (8. April 2013)

So selber Fragestellung: Nordkorea nuked Amerika Morgen Abend - Meint ihr die Abitur Klausuren werden verschoben oder nicht ?


----------



## EspCap (8. April 2013)

Nachdem du es noch mal fragst scheint es ja ernst gemeint zu sein, also von daher: Nein, wieso auch? Selbst wenn Nordkorea die USA vernichtet gibt es keinen Grund die Prüfungen zu verschieben. 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass sie dazu gar nicht die Reichweite haben, esseidenn sie greifen Alaska oder Guam an. 
Wahrscheinlicher ist, dass Un mit ein paar Millionen Truppen nach Seoul einmarschiert. 
Noch wahrscheinlicher ist aber dass erstmal gar nichts größeres passiert.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> So selber Fragestellung: Nordkorea nuked Amerika Morgen Abend - Meint ihr die Abitur Klausuren werden verschoben oder nicht ?



Nicht einmal die A-Bombe kann einen Deutschen von seinen Terminen abhalten!


----------



## Thoor (8. April 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Kann mir biiiiiiiiiiiittteeeeee jemand sagen wie das Piano Lied bei 5.14 (der Messerwurf) heisst? Ich such das schon soooooo verdammt lange :'(


----------



## Xidish (8. April 2013)

Das ist The Lonely Man by Joe Harnell

z.B.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U4_5c1OJXc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Irgendwie ähnelt das (wenn nicht sogar dort gespielt) an den Film Love Story (imo dramatischster & epischster Liebesfilm)

Danke für das posten des Video - hab selten so gelacht. 
Besonders nett die Stelle beim Arschschuss und dem anschließendem hahahhahahha.^^


----------



## Thoor (8. April 2013)

Tausend Dank! =D


----------



## Xidish (8. April 2013)

Das Lied gefällt mir auch sehr.

Ach hier noch die 2 Versionen aus LoveStory mit Ali MacGraw & Ryan O'Neal





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WTSc4hBdCd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 + (mit lyrics und in HD)-> 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8rT46hVQHIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leider hat der Film ein tragisches Ende.
Es gab noch eine Fortsetzung der Story (LoveStory 2), die aber bei weitem nicht an den 1. Teil rankam/rankommt.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. April 2013)

Does anyone remember Super Mario Land?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sAtWQ_xn0kI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (9. April 2013)

Manno grad mal wieder nen Korb vonner Frau bekommen
Schade eigentlich, AUA


----------



## Wynn (9. April 2013)

Das Tor zur Hölle wurde in der türkei gefunden 

http://news.discovery.com/history/archaeology/gate-to-hell-found-in-turkey-130329.htm


----------



## EspCap (9. April 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Manno grad mal wieder nen Korb vonner Frau bekommen
> Schade eigentlich, AUA



Wenn's dich beruhigt - bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich da gerade auf so was zusteuere. 
Gemischte Signale so stark es nur geht.


----------



## Xidish (9. April 2013)

Ich knappere gerade daran, daß meine 8 Jahre alte Freundschaft zu einer Frau nun auch leidet,
weil sie gerade "Amok" läuft (einfach mal mit 'ner Nadel in die Seifenblase gepickst).

@ Wynn

Ka, klar, die glauben auch an den Weihnachtsmann und daß der Osterhase Schokoeier legt. 
Das Ding hat doch nur seinen Namen aus dem Roman weg und als ob die Hölle ein solches Tor hätte ...

gn8


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (9. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. April 2013)

So geh jetzt schlafen morgen ist der große Tag!!!!! :<


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2013)

Viel glück Ollichen.
Lass mich nur allein.
Jaja.


----------



## H2OTest (9. April 2013)

_Mir geht die Pumpe -.-_


----------



## Olliruh (9. April 2013)

Ich hab auch so mega schiss :/
Hab Heute noch mal alle meinen Freunden gesagt das sie mir die Daumen drücken sollen !
Danke Sean bby


----------



## Legendary (9. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich hab auch so mega schiss :/
> Hab Heute noch mal alle meinen Freunden gesagt das sie mir die Daumen drücken sollen !
> Danke Sean bby


YOU SHALL NOT PASS!


----------



## EspCap (9. April 2013)

Wenn du die Lektüren nicht kannst gibt's im Notfall ja noch die Erörterung. Da kann man eigentlich immer irgendwas hinklatschen. Von Gedichten oder literarischer Erörterung würde ich abraten, aber wenn du die Lektüren halbwegs kannst nimm Thema 1 (textgebundene Interpretation). 


Tipp am Rande: Überschätz die Zeit nicht. Ich dachte in Deutsch damals, dass ich ja ewig Zeit hab und hab erstmal ne Viertelstunde ne Brezel + Muffin gegessen und Kaffee getrunken. Am Schluss wurde es dann aber doch etwas knapp (hab allerdings auch Thema 1 genommen und 20 Seiten über Kafka und Dürrenmatt geschrieben).


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2013)

Seid doch mal unterhaltsam!

Und Aufmunternd...und Informativ...und...eh...


----------



## xChakuzzax (9. April 2013)

OLE OLE!!!!!!! LANG LEBE DER BVB! Unser Leben, unser Stolz!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. April 2013)

xChakuzzax schrieb:


> OLE OLE!!!!!!! LANG LEBE DER BVB! Unser Leben, unser Stolz!



cancer.


----------



## H2OTest (10. April 2013)

Kein <3 für Fußballfans

sag nein zu Fußball


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2013)

xChakuzzax schrieb:


> OLE OLE!!!!!!! LANG LEBE DER BVB! Unser Leben, unser Stolz!



Jedesmal wenn du hier postest geht es um Fussball und sonst liest du nur mit. Geh dich in die Ecke schämen!


----------



## Aun (11. April 2013)

mir ist langweilig ^^


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2013)

z0r.de

Viel Spass. Ich hoffe du hast keine Epilepsie.


----------



## Aun (11. April 2013)

die seite ist lame


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2013)

Yo Momma ist lame.


----------



## Aun (11. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Yo Momma ist lame.



Yo mama is so ugly that she turned Medusa to stone!


----------



## Wynn (11. April 2013)

reflox warum haste das chinesiche wort für suppe in deiner signatur ? ^^ 

naja bin mal off - baba


----------



## orkman (11. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> z0r.de
> 
> Viel Spass. Ich hoffe du hast keine Epilepsie.



was zum geier ist denn das fuer ne seite ... die meisten bilder/vids/gifs die dort sind, sind ja mal echt schlecht ;(


----------



## Aun (11. April 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> sind ja mal echt schlecht ;(



genau wie reflox


----------



## seanbuddha (11. April 2013)

Ich bereite mich gerade Mental auf meine Ausblidung vor.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. April 2013)

was willste denn werden.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. April 2013)

Umweltschutztechnischer Assistent ^^


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2013)

sean werde Kohleminenarbeiter. Trust me, best job ever.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. April 2013)

Hallo, 22:07 und noch keiner schreibt was in den Nachtschwärmer? Wie seid ihr denn drauf?


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2013)

Dann fang ich halt an. Guten Abend alle zusammen 



EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn's dich beruhigt - bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich da gerade auf so was zusteuere.
> Gemischte Signale so stark es nur geht.




Waren wohl doch nicht so gemischt. Bin heute irgendwie verdammt gut drauf


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2013)

Guten Abendn Jungs


----------



## Aun (12. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Guten Abendn Mädels






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2013)

Alles fresh ? 
"Diese Bitch ist wie der Kehrwert,mal genommen,dann geteilt."


----------



## Wynn (12. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NTKEDXNQAcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DAQ8J7vDy4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n32YYJW9y64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2013)

Videos killed the Nachtschwärmer,ja.


----------



## Reflox (12. April 2013)

yeaah was geht meine homeboys yo yo yo ... yo? :c


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2013)

Mein Link 
warte auf bemalung


----------



## zoizz (12. April 2013)

scheint ja derbe abzuflachen hier, wohl nix verpasst die letzten tage 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (12. April 2013)




----------



## Reflox (12. April 2013)

lol faget


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2013)

l2smileys


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2013)

Morgen mach ich meinen Rettungsschwimmer lawl


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2013)

lol l2rettungschwimmer


----------



## zoizz (12. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

feel the power you must


----------



## Thoor (12. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> l2smileys



Das

ist

Absicht

WHY SO SRIUS?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2013)

because


----------



## Aun (12. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> because






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (12. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> because





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen mach ich meinen Rettungsschwimmer lawl






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du meinst seepferdchen oder?


----------



## Thoor (12. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> du meinst seepferdchen oder?



Ich bin seit 14 Jahren im Schwimmverein und Leite in zwischen eine Seepferdchen Gruppe


----------



## Thoor (12. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 14 Jahren im Schwimmverein und Leite in zwischen eine Seepferdchen Gruppe






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (13. April 2013)

Na wahrscheinlich kennt Aun nix Anderes, weil er immer noch am Seepferdchen 1. Boss hängt. 

Viel Erfolg Dir Olli! 

Habe selber mal 10 Jahre lang Leistungsschwimmen gemacht + 1 Jahr Übungsleiter.
Leider bin ich kurz vorm Rettungsschwimmerschein "ausgereist".
Und hier wurde das Vorwissen nicht so anerkannt.


----------



## Aun (13. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Na wahrscheinlich kennt Aun nix Anderes, weil er immer noch am Seepferdchen 1. Boss hängt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deine flames werden besser. es wird langsam. gratz


----------



## Thoor (13. April 2013)

Bitchfight!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe es meine Gefühle mit Bildern auszudrücken


----------



## Aun (13. April 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich liebe es meine Gefühle mit Bildern auszudrücken






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 yeah!


----------



## Xidish (13. April 2013)

Aun, Du schaffst es immer wieder, das Niveau (wobei, welches eigentlich^^) zu senken! Gratz
Und gut, daß ich gerade Deine Anerkennung nunmal gar nicht brauche/nötig habe. 

Gute Nacht Euch


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 someone?


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2013)

DECEIVER OF THE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODS!


----------



## Aun (13. April 2013)

so toll ist das neue album auch nicht..... die alten waren besser


----------



## Konov (13. April 2013)

whoop whoop


----------



## zoizz (13. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lassts euch schmecken, ihr langweiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-d_PZikUT2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ppl on te internetz, dance!


----------



## Wynn (14. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cWJQVnCfLEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



find ich persönlich besser 

und zoizz dönerladen kann nix deutsch ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (14. April 2013)

hoi


----------



## zoizz (14. April 2013)

ach damals ....


----------



## Schrottinator (14. April 2013)

Damals vor 18 Minuten?


----------



## Aun (14. April 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> ach damals ....



als Deutschland noch einen Kaiser hatte.....


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. April 2013)

Als die DM (Deutsche Mark) noch da war ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. April 2013)

Und der Russe vor der Tür stand.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. April 2013)

Wo der spritt noch 1mark gekostet hat ^^
@BloodyEyex cooles bild als signatur


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. April 2013)

musste es grad in der länge kürzen.^^


----------



## Konov (14. April 2013)

Wählt einer von euch diese Alternative-Deutschland Partei? ^^

Zurück mit der D-Mark? ich weiß ja net


----------



## Aun (14. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was fürn brainfuck


----------



## seanbuddha (14. April 2013)

Na Kinder?


----------



## H2OTest (14. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Welche soll ich nehmen?


----------



## Schrottinator (14. April 2013)

Die Unteren haben ein stärkeres Feuerwehrmann-Feeling


----------



## Aun (14. April 2013)

wat haste denn damit vor?


----------



## H2OTest (14. April 2013)

Feuerwehr


----------



## Aun (14. April 2013)

was hast du damit vor? arbeitest du im stahlbau, oder wofür brauchst die schutzstiefel? und holla 289,90 ,-


----------



## Reflox (14. April 2013)

FEUERWEHR AUN! FEUERWEHR! 

oh man


----------



## Aun (14. April 2013)

ja man brand löschen kann ich auch außerhalb der feuerwehr..... wat weiß ich denn was man mit solchen stiefeln will..... mir reichen meine bw gefechtsstiefel


----------



## H2OTest (14. April 2013)

ne meine müssen atistaisch schnittschutzklasse 2 haben und die f2a


----------



## Olliruh (14. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grad mal die Schnappschüsse meiner Kamera durchsucht...und das gefunden


----------



## Aun (15. April 2013)

ja neulich, als sean noch in begleitung seiner mutter passende strapse kaufen musste ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ja neulich, als sean noch in begleitung seiner mutter passende strapse kaufen musste ^^



Ich bin zwar schon Volljährig aber egal ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2013)

Beide sind schon volljährig und gehen zusammen in die Abteilung. Sean ist voll Ödipus im RE6-Style...


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2013)

Hört mit dem RE6 auf! *In Elliot Reeds fiepsstimme schrei*


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2013)

D.h., dass das mit dem Ödipus stimmt? O_o


----------



## Wynn (15. April 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Feuerwehr






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> D.h., dass das mit dem Ödipus stimmt? O_o



so much pown. stop this madness. i´m crying from laughter


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2013)

Ja ja, ihr mich alle auch! *Mit Enten werf*


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2013)

Sean, seh es von der guten Seite: Eines Tages kommt vielleicht RE7 raus. 

Edit: Gugg mal, ich helf dir!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U3nIrqyUErg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (15. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sean, seh es von der guten Seite: Eines Tages kommt vielleicht RE7 raus.



du willst ihn doch nur als total re7 bezeichnen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. April 2013)

@sean





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2X7IbG6UOcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wHmTTV015BY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



LOS MEINE ENTEN, GREIFT AN!


----------



## Aun (15. April 2013)

wenn schon enten, dann diese coole sau ihr banausen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2013)

Rolling around at the speed of sound, 
Got places to go, gotta follow my rainbow. 
Can't stick around, have to keep moving on, 
Guess what lies ahead, only one way to find out!

Must keep on moving ahead, 
No time for guessing, follow my plan instead. 
Trusting in what you can't see,
 Take my lead I'll set you free.

Follow me, set me free, 
Trust me and we will escape from the city. 
I'll make it through, follow me. 
Follow me, set me free, 
Trust me and we will escape from the city.

I'll make it through prove it to you. 
Follow me! Oh yeah!

Danger is lurking around every turn,
Trust your feelings, got to live and learn. 
I know with some luck that I'll make it through, 
Got no other options, only one thing to do!
I don't care what lies ahead, 
No time for guessing, follow my plan instead.
Find the next stage, no matter what that may be.
Take my lead, I'll set you free.

Follow me, set me free, 
Trust me and we will escape from the city. 
I'll make it through, follow me. 
Follow me, set me free, 
Trust me and we will escape from the city. 
I'll make it through through, prove it to you.

Follow me!
Follow me! 
I'll make it through, 
Oh Yeah!

Edit: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MtN1YnoL46Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mCJkVTBSq0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mal schlafen, gute Nacht!


----------



## Aun (15. April 2013)

deine schnuffelente wollte keiner sehen


----------



## Xidish (15. April 2013)

Deine, keiner. 

Und wegen Ente ... Die bleibt draußen! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h2bt8MSGxlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 + 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MxKUbzbFPH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

????


----------



## Arosk (16. April 2013)

bin ikkk alleine?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2013)

Die Enten schwärmen aus!


----------



## Schrottinator (16. April 2013)

THIS IS LOL!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q8VYWByp-HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (16. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die Enten schwärmen aus!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. April 2013)

alter diese GIF ... ich kann net mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (16. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> alter diese GIF ... ich kann net mehr






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (16. April 2013)

get teh fuggin cats out of teh thread!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. April 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> get teh fuggin cats out of teh thread!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



and not a single fuck was given


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (16. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


thx Shika fürs neue timesink ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. April 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/review/R28WTK1N583VT0/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#R28WTK1N583VT0
Finde den Fehler ^^


----------



## Xidish (16. April 2013)

Irgendwie klingt die Rezension eher nach 'nem Flohmarkt im Kindergarten bzw. erstellt von pupertären Teens.
Überzeugend klingt das bei weitem nicht.
Das soll wohl eher ein Aprilscherz sein. 
Was soll ansonsten das ... daß die DVD in der Mitte ein Loch hat?^^


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2013)

Bayern ist nur am gewinnen aber es juckt einfach keine Sau.


----------



## Xidish (16. April 2013)

Ich war mal sehr viele Jahre FC Bayern Fan - nun auch schon jahrelang nicht mehr - aufgrund ihrer Politik.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. April 2013)

Viel Spaß mit den Rezensionen: http://www.amazon.de/Wenger-Schweizer-Offiziersmesser-Messer-Schatulle/dp/B000R0JDSI/ref=sr_1_2?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1366145604&sr=1-2&keywords=taschenmesser


----------



## Reflox (16. April 2013)

Warum nennt man sowas noch Taschenmesser?


----------



## Schrottinator (16. April 2013)

Hier hätten wir auch noch ein bisschen Entertainment: http://www.amazon.de/Jochen-Schweizer-Tauchfahrt-zur-Titanic/dp/B001KM8DI8/ref=cm_lmf_tit_8_rdssss0


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit den Rezensionen: http://www.amazon.de...s=taschenmesser



Mich als Schweizer zerberstets gerade vor lachen.

Lange nichtmehr so gelacht, danke Hasi :*


----------



## Reflox (16. April 2013)

Ich bin Deutscher.


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. April 2013)

eigentloch nöd aber egal :c


----------



## Xidish (16. April 2013)

Die Rezensionen oben brachten mich nun zum stöbern.

bei dem Angebot - eine CNC-Fräsmaschine OPTI F100 TC CNC - sind die Kommentare auch köstlich


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> eigentloch nöd aber egal :c



du winkelried du!


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Die Rezensionen oben brachten mich nun zum stöbern.
> 
> bei dem Angebot - eine CNC-Fräsmaschine OPTI F100 TC CNC - sind die Kommentare auch köstlich



Der 2. Kommentar ist an manchen Stellen ein bisschen zu "try hard" aber schon alleine die Überschrift ist herrlich


----------



## Schrottinator (17. April 2013)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2013)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat up ?


----------



## Thoor (17. April 2013)

besch.... Weiber -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2013)

*Wieder brav bin*

Hallöchen meine kleinen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2013)

Hallo Sean


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. April 2013)

so spät schon wieder -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hallo Sean



Na Shikarichen?^^


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> besch.... Weiber -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (17. April 2013)

Möp


----------



## Schrottinator (17. April 2013)

So Kinders. Heute bring ich euch bei, was eigentlich "The Legend of Zelda" ist.
Begrüßt als Gastdozenten: Christopher Walken!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9UPogR4jhlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Firun (17. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> So Kinders. Heute bring ich euch bei, was eigentlich "The Legend of Zelda" ist.



Blasphemie!!!


----------



## Schrottinator (17. April 2013)

Nicht wirklich ^^


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ELe8NY72aqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie die immer so übertrieben in Propagandastimme sprechen. Ich würd ya Ohrenkrebs bekommen


----------



## Schrottinator (17. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZhtsoUf4V-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Die kommen mir garnicht wie Soldaten vor...eher wie Sportschützen am Vatertag. Fehlt nurnoch der Kasten Bier.


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die kommen mir garnicht wie Soldaten vor...eher wie Sportschützen am Vatertag. Fehlt nurnoch der Kasten Bier.



Ich glaube wir haben die Nordkoreaner nur falsch verstanden. Die ganzen "Kampftrainingseinheiten" waren nur Sportturniere des Schützenvereins Pjöngjang!


----------



## Xidish (17. April 2013)

Nabend 

... nach 2-3 Tagen fast Pause - wieder diese heftigen Kopfschmerzen, wobei sie sich teilweise verlagern ...
... dazu kommt ein Matschgefühl, ein stäniger gefühlsmäßiger Wechsel zwischen Wärme und Kälte, Schwindeln ...

MRT habe ich erst ca Mitte Mai.
Langsam verunsichert mich das doch - mir ist dabei zusehends mulmig zumute.
Sollte es bis Mai nicht zusehends besser werden, geh ich selber ins Klinikum.
Ich hasse Krankenhäuser.


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> ... nach 2-3 Tagen fast Pause - wieder diese heftigen Kopfschmerzen, wobei sie sich teilweise verlagern ...
> ... dazu kommt ein Matschgefühl, ein stäniger gefühlsmäßiger Wechsel zwischen Wärme und Kälte, Schwindeln ...
> ...



Das wäre eine sehr gute Idee ^^Ich müsste auch mal in ne Klinik, aber nicht für Körperliche leiden >.>


----------



## Xidish (17. April 2013)

Aus psychischen Gründen?

Bei mir ist das momentan alles ein Zusammenspiel - physich & psychisch - und seit heute die sechste Woche.
Mir fehlt mein Vater (Montag vor 9 Monaten war es geschehen ...).
Und meiner Mutter kann ich nicht das geben, was sie sich momentan am sehnlichsten wünscht.


----------



## Olliruh (17. April 2013)

Die armen Pinguine :s


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2013)

Whatevers.


----------



## Fakebook (18. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich müsste auch mal in ne Klinik...


Leben ist zu kurz, um es durch Klinikaufenthalte zu verlängern.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt her meine kleinen


----------



## Konov (18. April 2013)

Was seid ihr alle so depri?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. April 2013)

Depri ist Hipster Konov


----------



## Aun (18. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Depri ist Hipster Konov






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Was seid ihr alle so depri?



Ist hier doch niemand


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2013)

Game of Thrones Staffel 3 beste Szene:



Spoiler



Der Händler schneidet dem Söldner einen Nippel ab um zu zeigen wie furchtlos sie sind, der Söldner verzieht keine Miene.
"Chabradabra Arabische Fantasiesprache"
"My Master points out that men don't need nipples"


----------



## Konov (18. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wolltest du nicht ausm Forum verschwinden?
Oder wer war das, der heute da rumgeheult hat?

irgendwer der mit A anfängt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. April 2013)

take a shot fgt


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UZl03hHhIgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kinder ich brauche euren Rat. 

Wie kann ich meine Arbeit Stressfrei gestalten? ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. April 2013)

Da fragste den falschen ^^´´


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. April 2013)

weed.
[vimeo] 61085943 [/vimeo]


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. April 2013)

Das macht auffer Arbeit eher noch mehr Stress. Oder einmal ganz viel und dann garnich mehr ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2013)

Ich versuche das immernoch mit den Elektroschockhalsbändern durchzusetzen. Jedem Beschäftigten eines dranmachen und nurnoch vor einem Schaltpult sitzen. Wenn jemand ärger macht, Knopf drücken. Und zum Spaß auchnoch viele mal Knöpfe drücken  Ich stells mir lustig vor.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. April 2013)

Den Elektroschock auf der Arbeit kann ich auch einfacher bekommen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7j0Uvxo-1Sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2013)

Bestrafung für Ärger machen: auspeitschen.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bestrafung für Ärger machen: auspeitschen.



Auch eine lustige Idee. Das quälen von Menschen mit einer Behinderung ist aber nicht gerade Ethisch korrekt


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. April 2013)

> Auch eine lustige Idee. Das quälen von Menschen mit einer Behinderung ist aber nicht gerade Ethisch korrekt



Aber Elektrohalsbänder =D


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Aber Elektrohalsbänder =D



Ach, das ist kein quälen. Erziehungsmaßnahmen. Man muss ja was machen wenn sie einen Schlagen oder Anspucken wollen ^^


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2013)

Sag doch einfach sie hätten gesagt sie würden drauf stehen.


----------



## Konov (18. April 2013)

Was haste denn fürn stress auf der arbeit sean?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Was haste denn fürn stress auf der arbeit sean?



Jede Menge. Es ist wie auf eine Horde kinder aufpassen zu müssen nur 5 mal schlimmer. Ständig auf Draht. 
Und ich habe die grandiose fähigkeit Sachen mit nach Hause zu nehmen, yay! Und das ist ja netmal alles. Da gibts noch viel viel mehr.


----------



## Konov (18. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Jede Menge. Es ist wie auf eine Horde kinder aufpassen zu müssen nur 5 mal schlimmer. Ständig auf Draht.
> Und ich habe die grandiose fähigkeit Sachen mit nach Hause zu nehmen, yay! Und das ist ja netmal alles. Da gibts noch viel viel mehr.



Klingt irgendwie krank 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie krank
> 
> Gute Nacht!



Na der der wohl krank ist bin ich... ^^

Nachti.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BLepR075sZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nacht


----------



## Thoor (18. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na der der wohl krank ist bin ich... ^^
> 
> Nachti.



Was arbeitest du eigentlich?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was arbeitest du eigentlich?



Ich bin nur ein FSJler ^^ Ist im August zum Glück vorbei. Ich arbeite in einer geschützten Gruppe mit Menschen mit Behinderung. Pass auf die auf etc. Die meisten sind auf Richterlichen Beschluss da etc.

Passieren immer nette Sachen. Gestern z.B. hat sicher einer die Hand fleischig gebissen weil er sich mit jemand anders gestritten hatte.
Da braucht man echt 2 Mann für eine Person


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. April 2013)

okay so langsam versteh ich das mit den Halsbändern.

"Weil der Weise niemals Großes beginnt, ist er es der an Größe gewinnt" sing

und ab ins Bett


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mxxWhEY8Z2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So meine kleinen, der Schwärmer ist eröffnet!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. April 2013)

yay


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2013)

*Einen Notizblock überflieg*
Nun...hrm, was machen wir denn heute Abend....


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. April 2013)

raiden war ich schon.

jetzt kommt gammeln.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2013)

*Notizblock weiter überflieg*
Also ich hätte anzubieten:
Zam stürzen
Youtube Video mit Kommentaren spammen
Das Forum Spammen
Eine Runde schmusen


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Notizblock weiter überflieg*
> Also ich hätte anzubieten:
> Zam stürzen



ZAM stürzen!!! \o/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2013)

Soeben meldete uns Solid Snake das er dabei ist ZAM aufzuspüren!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sind das Volk! Nieder mit ZAM!
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Whitelist? 
Nein, danke!
*
*


----------



## Wynn (19. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aJStN76D9bw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gleich auf rtl2 


und sean du bist so re6 - lass mal den armen zam in ruhe der ist nur ein angestellter


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Der Trailer schaut schon grottenschlecht und potten aus...


----------



## Wynn (19. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Der Trailer schaut schon grottenschlecht und potten aus...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfpL6_0OBuA


----------



## zoizz (19. April 2013)

Ihr seid die, welche sich freudig in die Kamera aufs Bett schmeissen wollt. Und ZAM kickt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*whitelisted* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. April 2013)

wer macht sowas. also ehrlich.


----------



## ZAM (19. April 2013)

Ich spüre eindeutig negative Tendenzen und zum scheitern verurteilte Pläne ^^


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2013)

Wir könnten es wenigstens versuchen...


----------



## Wynn (19. April 2013)

Wenn Reflox der Brain ist dann ist Sean der Pinky ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (20. April 2013)

Rolling around at the speed of sound!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. April 2013)

HI 
da ist ja auf einem friedhof an totensonntag mehr los als hier ^^ wo seid ihr alle


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. April 2013)

Oondasta raiden. ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (20. April 2013)

Sollen wir uns über das Bruttosozialprodukt bon Uganda unterhalten?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. April 2013)

ja ich denke das wurde bislang viel zu wenig thematisiert.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2013)

Ich finde wenn Uganda das Problem mit der Korruption in den Griff kriegen würde hätte dies einen direkten Einfluss auf das Bruttosozialprodukt da die Ausgaben und Einnahmen nicht im Nirgendwo verschwinden.


----------



## Reflox (20. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exill (20. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> ja ich denke das wurde bislang viel zu wenig thematisiert.




Sachmal der Bunny in deiner Sig is doch aus dem Game JazzJackrabbit oder? Ich überleg schon seit gestern wie das Game nochmal hieß und eben ists mir wieder eingefallen .


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2013)

A wild shiny Mew appears!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. April 2013)

*kommtohneankündigugngan* wuuuusaaa^^


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2013)

Ist es nicht süß? ^^


----------



## Reflox (20. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ist es nicht süß? ^^



10/10 would copy.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, jetzt noch besser


----------



## Schrottinator (20. April 2013)

Lasst uns ein Spiel spielen - Beruferaten!

Ich fang mal an: Ich knacke Schädel auf und fresse Gehirne. Die Bezahlung ist zwar weniger toll aber dafür kommt man viel herum und ist an der frischen Luft. Was bin ich?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. April 2013)

> Sachmal der Bunny in deiner Sig is doch aus dem Game JazzJackrabbit oder? Ich überleg schon seit gestern wie das Game nochmal hieß und eben ists mir wieder eingefallen .



Jop.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



whitelist am arsch, soll ich den hasen selbst zeichnen -.-

@Schrotti : Zombie


Edith: Ich seh schon devart lässt mich nicht im Stich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2013)

imageshack.us ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. April 2013)

imageshack muss ich mich immer mit der superlangen email meiner ehemaligen hochschule anmelden. buuh


----------



## Wynn (21. April 2013)

http://abload.de/

geht ohne regestrieren


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tatsache funzt gut die Seite.










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2013)

Welches Pokemon das wohl wird?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Tipp:
Es ist mein Lieblingspokemon!


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2013)

Oh män, ich weiss dass es einen Lauch in der Hand hält. Wird es nicht zu so nem Kranich in der nächsten Evo?

No wait das war Habitak.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2013)

Rate mal weiter ^^


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2013)

Porenta!


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2013)

Richtig! <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. April 2013)

Alter Falter bin ich platt D:


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alter Falter bin ich platt D:



Here's a Farfetch'd.

Get over it.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2013)

It's beautiful D:


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2013)

Hier hast du etwas Lauch zum abregen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. April 2013)




----------



## Aun (21. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



it´s something


----------



## Schrottinator (21. April 2013)

Sowas ist gar net mal so lustig wieder abzubauen, außer man räumt hinterher gerne wieder auf


----------



## Aun (21. April 2013)

ist doch umgekehrtes jenga ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (21. April 2013)

Oder Jenga 2.0


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2013)

*Beobachtet alle*


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Beobachtet alle*



du bist so pinky


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> du bist so pinky






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> du bist so pinky



Besser als RE6, W*R*ynn!


----------



## Wynn (21. April 2013)

re6 bist trotzdem noch nur das ist ja schrottis seins 

meins ist pinky


----------



## Schrottinator (21. April 2013)

Ich bin ein Info. Hat jemand ein Bachelorthema für mich?


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2013)

*Seufzt* Es ist so langweilig...nichtmal irgendwo ein vernünftiges RP da...


----------



## Wynn (22. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> vernünftiges RP da...



"RP"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=85MiGmnkdGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2013)

Kein eRp -_-


----------



## Aun (22. April 2013)

konichiwa bitches!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2013)

Hi Aun


----------



## Aun (22. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hi Aun



shika 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




shoot it before it lays eggs!


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße von der Ratssitzung Eisenschmiede


----------



## Aun (22. April 2013)

eine zwergen und gnomengilde?


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2013)

Sind 8 verschiedene Gilden.


----------



## Aun (22. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sind 8 verschiedene Gilden.



schade. ne reine if gilde hätte was


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2013)

Die Wachen sind rein If


----------



## Aun (22. April 2013)

ich mein ja ne gilde nur aus gnomen und zwergen, müsste klassentechnisch ja so ziemlich alles abdecken


----------



## Wynn (22. April 2013)

keine druiden


----------



## Aun (22. April 2013)

wer braucht schon druiden ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. April 2013)

Wenn ihr Druiden braucht, damit kann ich euch tot werfen.




hui ich hab wieder was für die whitelist. =D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Druiden braucht, damit kann ich euch tot werfen.



das bild ist der hammer 


wieso? haste deine 10 charslots mit druiden gefüllt? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2013)

Keine Todesritter


----------



## Aun (22. April 2013)

klar haben gnome und zwerge dks


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> klar haben gnome und zwerge dks



Aber die kommen nicht in die Gilde.


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2013)

HUEHUEHUE WE R SO REAL WE DUN'T WUNT DEDKNAITS!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. April 2013)

Reflox ist das neue Sean


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Reflox ist das neue Sean



Ich war schon immer so.


----------



## Aun (22. April 2013)

du bist so re5....


----------



## Wynn (22. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NMHLsrmUM3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> du bist so re5....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (22. April 2013)

Was hat man dir nur angetan oO


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2013)

Mir ist langweilig! Opfert euch für mich!


----------



## Schrottinator (22. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig! Opfert euch für mich!



Muss ich wirklich mit dir reden?


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2013)

Ja!


----------



## Wynn (22. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig! Opfert euch für mich!



hört sich irgendwie nach folgenden an ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BM3kxKNNg3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trollmops (22. April 2013)

yöööy mal wieder wow account gekündigt


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was hat man dir nur angetan oO



Guantanamo war echt kein Spass.


----------



## Wynn (22. April 2013)

lauft - sean will uns die arme abschneiden


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> lauft - sean will uns die arme abschneiden






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2013)

*war in bezug auf der serie von der das gif ist
*


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2013)

Unsere Kunden haben eine verdammt lange Leitung.
– _Wieso?_
Weil sie nicht merken, wie wir sie über den Tisch ziehen.
 – _Häh?_
Ganz einfach. Kürzere Einheiten. Höhere Gebühren. Fettere Gewinne.
– _Ach so._
Die Kunden der Deutschen Telekom.
 Wenn Dummheit klingeln würde,
 dann bräuchten sie kein Telefon.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2013)

Ihr seid böse Menschen.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ihr seid böse Menschen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. April 2013)

So wie es aussieht bleib nur noch Legendary zum Plaudern übrig.


----------



## Legendary (23. April 2013)

Danke.

Bayern (der Verein) regt mich auf...


----------



## Schrottinator (23. April 2013)

Wegen Götz?


----------



## Xidish (23. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Unsere Kunden haben eine verdammt lange Leitung.
> &#8211; _Wieso?_
> Weil sie nicht merken, wie wir sie über den Tisch ziehen.
> &#8211; _Häh?_
> ...



fixed
Denn was die machen, hat nix mehr mit Marketing zu tun.
Ich denke, da kann man mittlerweile fast jeden Anbieter einsetzen.


----------



## Legendary (23. April 2013)

Nein weil sie so haushoch gewonnen haben.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. April 2013)

ja, aber sie haben gegen Basa haushoch gewonnen.


----------



## Legendary (23. April 2013)

Das ist ja das schlimme!!!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. April 2013)

Niemaaaals!

=D


----------



## Thoor (24. April 2013)

Ich mag eigentlich keinen Fussball, aber noch weniger mag ich die Bayern. Ich find all die Typen (Gomez als Paradebeispiel) so derart zum kotzen da brauchste kein Brechmittel mehr. Da sind echt nur noch die Hardcore "BAYÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄRN" Fans schlimmer.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. April 2013)

Amerikanischer Trend mit dem Trafficlimit, da ist das gang und gebe. Kabel deutschland macht es ja auch schon seit monaten. In berlin ist nach 10 gb am tag schluss mit inet. da kann man nichtmal zubuchen.

wenn die grundtarif für die 75gb basis wenigstens billiger werden würde, so wie es 1&1 anbietet, aber sicher nich bei tcom.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. April 2013)

wo is der double block wenn man ihn braucht


----------



## Wynn (24. April 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwp8UxIY_iM


----------



## Aun (24. April 2013)

*und morgen in der bild:

 tunesier verprügelt türken auf deutschem fussballplatz
 *huehuehue**


----------



## Schrottinator (24. April 2013)

Whenever a shark tries to fart on your barbecue, you know that something went wrong.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2013)

Und jeden Tag in der Bild:

Scheiße


----------



## Legendary (24. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0XxTNXdsSjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich mag Kico nicht aber diese Runde ist geil.


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2013)

erwischt xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (24. April 2013)

Habe ich Dir erlaubt, mich mitzuposten?


----------



## Aun (24. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Habe ich Dir erlaubt, mich mitzuposten?



xirdish, das ist zamland. hier herrschen keine rechte ^^


----------



## Xidish (24. April 2013)

Eben ... darum stellte ich ja auch die Frage. 
________________________

Ist das draußen noch schön mild ... so 16 Grad.


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2013)

haha  wer von denen bist du denn?


----------



## Aun (24. April 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> haha  wer von denen bist du denn?



und schon kommen die stalker  

jau war eben auch grad draußen eine quarzen, echt schön warm draussenund das in kurzer turnhose und shirt


----------



## Aun (25. April 2013)

"Ich muß Ihnen gestehen, daß ich ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehe, ihre Frau zu verspeisen!" 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iVlkZVAw8Gc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> "Ich muß Ihnen gestehen, daß ich ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehe, ihre Frau zu verspeisen!"



Es scheint hier ja doch mal interessant zu werden... *Kichert*


----------



## Schrottinator (25. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Es scheint hier ja doch mal interessant zu werden... *Kichert*



Nur weil Frühling ist, brauchst du deine Triebe noch lange nicht raushängen lassen.


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2013)

möp


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. April 2013)

jo das dacht ich auch grad


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Nur weil Frühling ist, brauchst du deine Triebe noch lange nicht raushängen lassen.



Aber..aber... es ist Frühling!


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aber..aber... es ist Frühling!



Das Wetter sieht eher nach Sommer aus.

WINTER *PAM* SOMMER.


----------



## Aun (25. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> *PAM*



dayum gurl!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oUwkcKHiRk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aber..aber... es ist Frühling!



Wenn du brav bist, lad ich dich mal zum Friedhof ein. Nen Bigl musch aber selber mitbringe.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. April 2013)

so, mein geisterhaftes Stachelschweinchen ist Level 23. Ich geh pennen.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. April 2013)

Jaja, die guten alten geisterhaften Stachelschweine.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2013)

Tanzt für mich, meine Sklaven!


----------



## Schrottinator (25. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Tanzt für mich, meine Sklaven!



Hat dir deine Mudda den Spruch beigebracht?


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hat dir deine Mudda den Spruch beigebracht?



Nein. Alles selbst erdacht. Wenn man seine Mama eher nicht so mag dann lernt man auch keine Sprüche von ihr.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. April 2013)

10 Seiten Facharbeit fertig, hab mittlerweile jegliches Gespür für Raum und Zeit verloren. von 10 bis 21 Uhr durch geschrieben, oh boy 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qtufyiZkcsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Was geht hier so ?


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was geht hier so ?


Alles was Beine hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Alles was Beine hat.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. April 2013)

schhhhhhschsch ist ja gleich vorbei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> schhhhhhschsch ist ja gleich vorbei






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (25. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GvXYeQ5Fvks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2013)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *
> 
> *






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (25. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 10 Seiten Facharbeit fertig, hab mittlerweile jegliches Gespür für Raum und Zeit verloren. von 10 bis 21 Uhr durch geschrieben, oh boy



Mein Respekt dafür!


----------



## Xidish (26. April 2013)

Glückwunsch ja, aber Respekt ... nunja.
Da muß fast jeder durch, war bei mir vor fast 30 Jahren nicht anders - nur daß ich es mir eingeteilt habe/einteilen konnte
und nicht hintereinander  geschrieben habe.

Gute nacht/Guten Morgen


----------



## Fakebook (26. April 2013)

Verpeilt und erst durchs Fratzenbuch mitbekommen...
Herzlichen Glückwunsch (nachträglich) Richtung Magdeburg :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (26. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Glückwunsch ja, aber Respekt ... nunja.
> Da muß fast jeder durch, war bei mir vor fast 30 Jahren nicht anders ...



Früher war alles so anders. Für 10 Reichspfennig Karussell fahren und zum Mittag Kaffeesatz fressen.
DAMALS [sup](TM)[/sup] hätte ich das auch gekonnt... *blubb*

Also: Glückwunsch UND Respekt von meiner Seite ;-)


----------



## Aun (26. April 2013)

ich stell mal die behauptung in den raum: olli und sein köter sind unfähig


----------



## Rexo (26. April 2013)

Langeweile


----------



## Reflox (26. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich stell mal die behauptung in den raum: olli und sein köter sind unfähig



ollis Ischenmagnet ist sicher nicht unfähig


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2013)

Wo ist eigentlich RE6?


----------



## Olliruh (26. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich RE6?



Bin doch hier


----------



## Aun (26. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bin doch hier



also das ist mal mehr als peinlich sich selbst damit zu betiteln   

aber ja wo isser eigtl?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bin doch hier



Nix da du fake! Ich mein den echten.
So weit kommt es noch hier anderen den Namen zu klauen. 
Wenn du willst könnten wir aber auch noch nen Namen für dich ermitteln.


----------



## Reflox (26. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SvN5SMiaXjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (26. April 2013)

das hier geht mehr ab als 45' deutsche Volksgeschichte


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. April 2013)

okay, tief einatmen, ich kommentiere mal was ohne den genauen Hintergrund zu kennen.

Aber ich hab grad Lust zu auf einen hasserfüllten Kommentar, vermutlich ohne Rückgrat. ^^


----------



## Konov (26. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=41GsS3jldOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (26. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> okay, tief einatmen, ich kommentiere mal was ohne den genauen Hintergrund zu kennen.
> 
> Aber ich hab grad Lust zu auf einen hasserfüllten Kommentar, vermutlich ohne Rückgrat. ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anyone ?


----------



## Aun (26. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> okay, tief einatmen, ich kommentiere mal was ohne den genauen Hintergrund zu kennen.
> 
> Aber ich hab grad Lust zu auf einen hasserfüllten Kommentar, vermutlich ohne Rückgrat. ^^



ich warte


----------



## Reflox (26. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> okay, tief einatmen, ich kommentiere mal was ohne den genauen Hintergrund zu kennen.
> 
> Aber ich hab grad Lust zu auf einen hasserfüllten Kommentar, vermutlich ohne Rückgrat. ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. April 2013)

the amount of cancer in this thread...


----------



## Olliruh (26. April 2013)

Wie gehts euch so ? Klappt bei euch der LOL Launcher auch nicht ?


----------



## Reflox (26. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> the amount of cancer in this thread...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nice try 9fag


----------



## Aun (26. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> the amount of cancer in this thread...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 wat?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lelelelelelleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleeleleleleleleleleleelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelele trolololo ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. April 2013)

ach lol.

Ich wollte grade einen Link dem Text hinzufügen und danach eine neue Zeile beginnen.

Ich drücke also auf Enter und stattdessen hat es den Link kopiert, wtf.

Als nächstes drücke ich mehrfach Del um den Link zu löschen und es schmeißt mich mehrfach auf die vorherige Seite.

In dem Moment bemerke ich, das der ganze geschrieben Text, verloren gegangen ist. -.-

Also gleich die weniger spannende Kurzversion.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2013)

Trolling around at the speed of sound!


----------



## Reflox (26. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> lelelelelelleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleeleleleleleleleleleelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelele trolololo ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2013)

Hat jemand Bock auf ein Thema?


----------



## win3ermute (26. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> In dem Moment bemerke ich, das der ganze geschrieben Text, verloren gegangen ist. -.-
> 
> Also gleich die weniger spannende Kurzversion.



Das ist halt Bandbreitenschonung für Ökobandbreitenbewußte: Texte verkürzen, auf daß sie möglichst wenig das empfindliche, fragile deutsche Netz belasten   

Hatte ich heute auch: Wollte explizit auf einen Beitrag mit Argumenten etc. antworten. Weil mir dann ja einfiel, welch' unnötigen Verbrauch das darstellt, hab' ich einfach mit einem knappen "Fuck you!" geantwortet


----------



## Reflox (26. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bock auf ein Thema?



Und das wäre?


----------



## Olliruh (26. April 2013)

Jop 
Ich bin für "Wann ist der Termin für die mündliche Abiturprüfung von Oliver im Fach Englisch" Pro Tipp : Ich wohne in NRW


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. April 2013)

Im ganzen Chaos in der T-Online Drossel Geschichte hab ich mich irgendwann gefragt wie genau schnell meine Internetverbindung ist.

Da mein Bruder letztens viel Spaß mit der Telekom hatte, sollte die Verbindung nun doppelt so schnell sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und tatsächlich wurden bei uns ohne Zahlung von Mehrkosten, durch pures Terrorisieren der Telekom aus 3000kbit/s wie von zauberhand 6000kit/s. (Obwohl ich schon mehrfach versucht hatte, auch für Geld, eine schnellere Leitung zu bekommen)

So weit so gut, aber was steht da noch? Fastpath? Was ist Fastpath?



> FastPath DSL für T-Home Call & Surf / FathPath surfen
> 
> Die Tarifoption FastPath ist "Tuning" für Ihren Telekom DSL Anschluss. Verbessern Sie die Reaktionszeiten / Antwortzeiten des Servers. Die kürzere Signallaufzeit ist insbesondere bei Onlinegamern beliebt, also Kunden, die über Ihren Telekom DSL Anschluss weltweit mit anderen Computer-Nutzern online gegeneinander spielen. Die schnelleren Reaktionszeiten von Telekom DSL mit FathPath kann dabei den entscheidenen Zeitgewinn bringen, um die Onlinespiele zu gewinnen.



Was zum Teufel? Das hört sich an wie ein Geschenk Gottes an die Gamer. Aber Moment, es ist wenn dann ein Geschenk von der Telekom an die Gamer, also woooooooo ist der Haken?

Mir alles egal, ich zahl auch Geld.



> FastPath kann seit 01.10.2009 nicht mehr neu bestellt werden.
> Für Bestandskunden: Verbessern Sie Webseitenaufbau und Reaktionszeiten
> Wenn Sie FastPath zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt bestellt haben, können Sie das Produkt wie gewohnt weiter nutzen. Nach einem durchgeführten Tarifwechsel können Sie hier überprüfen lassen, ob eine FastPath vergleichbare Leistung aktiviert werden kann.



OOhhhh bitte. Ernsthaft?

Okay, was auch immer das wieder war, ich will es gar nicht wissen. Aber TOnline schafft mich nochmal.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Was zum Teufel? Das hört sich an wie ein Geschenk Gottes an die Gamer. Aber Moment, es ist wenn dann ein Geschenk von der Telekom an die Gamer, also woooooooo ist der Haken?



Der Haken ist, dass das an für sich BS ist.


----------



## Olliruh (26. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Jop
> Ich bin für "Wann ist der Termin für die mündliche Abiturprüfung von Oliver im Fach Englisch" Pro Tipp : Ich wohne in NRW


----------



## EspCap (26. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Jop
> Ich bin für "Wann ist der Termin für die mündliche Abiturprüfung von Oliver im Fach Englisch" Pro Tipp : Ich wohne in NRW



Frag deinen Lehrer O_o Das sollte der dir eigentlich sagen wenn du Interesse am Mündlichen anmeldest.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. April 2013)

Okay ich konnte die Finger nicht davon lassen und hab nachgesehen was Fastpath genau macht. Es deaktiviert das Interleaving für den Nutzer. Interleaving ist eine Technik die Daten gegen Burstfehler schützt, aber zu einer Erhöhung der Latenz führt, da Datenpakete geschachtelt übertragen werden. Für Internetspiele ist es daher lohnenswert Interleaving zu deaktivieren, ich denke auch, weil ein großer Teil des Datendurchsatzes in Internetspielen ohnehin nur temporär gespeichert wird.  In der Praxis macht das, laut Wikipedia, aus einem 60ms Ping 15-25ms.


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin ich der einzige der da Leichen und kein Essen in den Mülltonnen sieht ? ^^

Oder sind das die Rest von der Computec Mittagsmahl ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2013)

Was erwartest du? Nen Truthahn aufm Silbertablett? O_o


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. April 2013)

Das Erstellen dieser Bilderstrecken macht entweder ein Programm oder ein Praktikant. ^^

Oder ein Kannibale.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2013)

Ein wildes betrunkenes Sean!

Schweizer Bier ist einfach zu gut :3


----------



## Thoor (27. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ein wildes betrunkenes Sean!
> 
> Schweizer Bier ist einfach zu gut :3






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin total Hardcore! YAY!

Mir ist langweilig! Unterhaltet mich, Sklaven!


----------



## Reflox (27. April 2013)

Irgendwie ist sean besoffen genau gleich wie wenn er nüchtern ist


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist sean besoffen genau gleich wie wenn er nüchtern ist



Das liegt bestimmt am Schweizer Bier. Kein wunder das ihr Schweizer alle so bescheuert seid. ^^


----------



## win3ermute (27. April 2013)

Hardcore? Gutes Stichwort; gerade für mich "entdeckt", die Band - da kommt fast "Comeback-Kid-Feeling" auf:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtiqH_nuazg[/youtube]


----------



## Reflox (27. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das liegt bestimmt am Schweizer Bier. Kein wunder das ihr Schweizer alle so bescheuert seid. ^^



Ich trink eh nur Guiness oder Singha aus Thailand bzw. Tiger aus Singapur.

Naja okay, manchmal auch noch n St. Galler Bär, aber das wars eig.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. April 2013)




----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2013)

Ein Pinguin! <3 *knuddel*


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. April 2013)

Penta is best Penguin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. April 2013)

Und? Hat jetzt jemand Drunken Robot Pornography?


----------



## Olliruh (27. April 2013)

It's a violent pornographie chocking chicks and sodomi


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> It's a violent pornographie chocking chicks and sodomi






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. April 2013)

Wer "hat" den noch Pornos? Kann man doch wunderbar ins Internet auslagern.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wer "hat" den noch Pornos? Kann man doch wunderbar ins Internet auslagern.


Stimmt eigentlich...

Naja, alte Menschen. Bei meinem Opa als der gestorben ist und wir das Haus ausgeräumt haben ist einiges zu Tage gekommen.
Der hatte Streifen auf VHS...holla die Waldfee!


----------



## Schrottinator (27. April 2013)

Warum redet ihr über pr0n?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. April 2013)

Die arme Waldfee :3




Weil niemand weiß wovon du redest ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (27. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eR73chGfiXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ONPgot7jqxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2013)

You should have never trusted Hollywood...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (27. April 2013)

Was macht ihr so ?


----------



## Reflox (27. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. April 2013)

okay die Musik is cool


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Was macht ihr so ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



This.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. April 2013)

This




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> This



Wir sind bei Tortos gerade.

LOL

Kumpel hat gerade 2 mal die gleichen Armschienen bekommen. Bei einem Boss.

Dieses Lootsystem...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. April 2013)

jo, soll ja mit dem nächsten patch besser werden ^^


----------



## Olliruh (27. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wir sind bei Tortos gerade.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...



zu zweit in einem zimmer ? hawt


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. April 2013)

ach man, die tanks kriegens nicht auf die reihe, da heißt es wohl buffs farmen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2013)

Schreibe noch an meiner Facharbeit, muss Montag fertig sein. Und inner Stunde kommt meine Freundin huehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehue




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VTW30Q4B3Go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




pump dat shieeet


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> zu zweit in einem zimmer ? hawt



Auch noch mit romantischen Lichterketten... <3


----------



## EspCap (27. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> This



Random Ponys in der UI. What the... &#3232;_&#3232;
Und ich dachte unsere Informatikstudenten wären schlimm


----------



## Reflox (27. April 2013)

Haben die auch Ponyzeit wie die glorreiche Piratenpartei? Wenns zu stressig wird guckt man ne Folge My little fa.. pony?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. April 2013)

Die sind super, ich kann nicht mehr ohne. Jeder Char hat mit jeder Skillung andere ^^Feuerspec





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Reflo,  die ponytime wurde glaub ich erst ein oder zwei mal beantragt.


----------



## Olliruh (27. April 2013)

THE THREAD CAN'T EVEN HANDLE ME RIGHT NAO


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> THE THREAD CAN'T EVEN HANDLE ME RIGHT NAO



WUT


----------



## Reflox (27. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Die sind super, ich kann nicht mehr ohne. Jeder Char hat mit jeder Skillung andere ^^
> 
> @Reflo, die ponytime wurde glaub ich erst ein oder zwei mal beantragt.



Nur schon die Existenz dieser Regel macht diesen Kasperverein unwählbar.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2013)

YOU FAB GURL


----------



## EspCap (27. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Haben die auch Ponyzeit wie die glorreiche Piratenpartei? Wenns zu stressig wird guckt man ne Folge My little fa.. pony?



Informatiker? Das sind ein und dieselben Personen. Keine Fachschaft erfüllt so treffsicher fast jedes Klischee wie die Informatiker. Piraten, überall Ponys, mit Fedoras und Trenchcoats, zu 99% ein S3 in der Hand, T-Shirts á la "Your Skill in Reading has increased by 1 point" etc. 
Wobei die zusammen mit den Ingenieuren am anderen Ende vom Campus unterwegs sind, also sehen "wir" sie nicht ganz so oft 




> @Reflo, die ponytime wurde glaub ich erst ein oder zwei mal beantragt.


 

What? O_o Das ist ein real existierendes Ding?


----------



## Olliruh (27. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> WUT



GETTING NAKED GETTING READY GETTING FULL BETA


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> GETTING NAKED GETTING READY GETTING FULL BETA



CUM ON ME BRAH


----------



## Reflox (27. April 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> mit Fedoras und Trenchcoats,






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum trägt man sowas, das sieht einfach nur beschissen aus ;_;


----------



## Olliruh (27. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

achja und zum fedora thema


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I find your lack of class...disturbing.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Warum trägt man sowas, das sieht einfach nur beschissen aus ;_;






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nur schon die Existenz dieser Regel macht diesen Kasperverein unwählbar.


Selbstironie ist sooo unreif. =D





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde 2 mal beantragt bis jetzt. Habs noch mal nachgeschaut. ^^


Ich bin btw. selbst kein Pirat, falls hier der Eindruck entsteht. Ich hab nur viele Podcasts gehört und da wirken halt gerne mal Piraten mit, daher kenn ich den Verein so gut.


----------



## Olliruh (27. April 2013)

Die Piraten sind ja sowas von 2011


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. April 2013)

Piraten sind Politik und über Politik sollen wir nicht reden. ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (27. April 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Informatiker? Das sind ein und dieselben Personen. Keine Fachschaft erfüllt so treffsicher fast jedes Klischee wie die Informatiker. Piraten, überall Ponys, mit Fedoras und Trenchcoats, zu 99% ein S3 in der Hand, T-Shirts á la "Your Skill in Reading has increased by 1 point" etc.



Du willst mich also als einer dieser Hipsterfags abstempeln? 
Ich kenne nicht EINEN Info auf den das zutrifft.


----------



## Reflox (27. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Selbstironie ist sooo unreif. =D
> 
> Wurde 2 mal beantragt bis jetzt. Habs noch mal nachgeschaut. ^^
> 
> ...



Die sind doch auch sonst unwählbar. Die haben doch nichtmal ein Programm und ne Zuordnung das kann doch nicht sein >_<

Schrotti das sind keine Hipster. Hipster sind was anderes.


----------



## Olliruh (27. April 2013)

Politik, lolwut ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2013)

Im out huv fun bbys luv ya all baibai


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. April 2013)

> Die sind doch auch sonst unwählbar. Die haben doch nichtmal ein Programm und ne Zuordnung das kann doch nicht sein >_<



Wie lange ist das jetzt her das sie mal keins hatten?

Egal, keine Politk mehr.

Man glaubt nur was man glauben will.


----------



## Olliruh (27. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WARUM ZEIGT DER KEINE BILDER MEHR AN ? qq
oder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wie lange ist das jetzt her das sie mal keins hatten?
> 
> Egal, keine Politk mehr.
> 
> Man glaubt nur was man glauben will.



Die sind sich doch nichtmal einig ob sie nun links oder rechts sind. 
Und überhaupt, das ist der Schwärmer hier reden wir über Politik wenn wir es wollen! Lass mir hier doch nicht den Mund verbieten! 

@Olli Number 2


----------



## Wynn (27. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> WARUM ZEIGT DER KEINE BILDER MEHR AN ? qq
> oder



Hallo Community,

weil in unserem Forum in Beiträgen/Signaturen (meist unbeabsichtigt) Bilder eingefügt wurden, die auf von Google als Maleware-Verteiler identifiziert Webseiten lagen, haben wir ab sofort eine sogenannte Whitelist für erlaubte Domains eingerichtet. Die Liste definiert zu welchen Webseiten Ihr weiterhin Bilder verlinken könnt. Alle bisher eingebundenen Bilder von Webseiten, die nicht auf dieser Liste stehen wurden automatisch in normale Links umgewandelt.

Die (umfangreiche) Liste könnt Ihr hier einsehen.

http://forum.buffed....s/whitelist.php

Wir können die Liste natürlich erweitern, bspw. um Services wie SigPic. Voraussetzung ist jedoch, dass es sich nicht um private Seiten handelt. Genehmigt sind auch Upload-Services/Hoster, die aber ausschließlich Multimedia-Dateien zulassen, jedoch kein Ausführen/Darstellen von bspw. PHP-Dateien (bspw. Dropbox).

Das gängige Webseiten wie die in er Liste aufgeführten vor Kompromittierungen gefeilt sind ist natürlich nicht auszuschließen, aber das ist der sicherere Weg.  Das dient allem voran zu Eurem Schutz und natürlich sorgt es auch dafür, dass unsere Seiten nicht von den gängigen Webbrowsern ausgeschlossen werden und Ihr sie weiterhin besuchen könnt.

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.

Euer buffed-Team


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. April 2013)

@Olli, nennt sich Whitelist. Es wird derzeit alles geblockt was nicht aus dem Forum bekannten Quellen kommt.

@Reflo, okay.



> Seid ihr links/rechts?
> Nein, wir Piraten sehen uns außerhalb der Gerade zwischen den Extremen &#8222;rechts" und "links". Trotzdem sind wir nicht irgendwo in der Mitte dieser (gedachten) Geraden anzutreffen, sondern außerhalb dieser &#8211; unserer Meinung nach zu simplen &#8211; eindimensionalen Betrachtungsweise von politischen Positionen. Wir stehen für den Schutz der freiheitlich demokratischen Grundordnung, wie sie durch das Grundgesetz gedacht ist. Freiheit ist ein zentrales Element unserer Vorstellungen.
> Wir stehen außerhalb der eindimensionalen Schemata, mit denen Politik üblicherweise kategorisiert wird. Die Frage des 21. Jahrhunderts lautet nicht &#8222;rechts" oder &#8222;links", &#8222;konservativ" oder &#8222;sozialdemokratisch". Es geht um Freiheit oder Autoritarismus. Wir positionieren uns ganz klar auf der Seite der Freiheit. Oberste Autorität für uns ist die freiheitliche und demokratische Grundordnung nach unserem Grundgesetz. Dabei sehen wir Freiheit untrennbar verbunden mit Verantwortung. Wir stehen deshalb für ein soziales und tolerantes Miteinander, den freien Zugang zu Wissen und Kultur und einen nachhaltigen Umgang mit den Ressourcen unseres Planeten.


Muss jeder selber wissen, ob er damit was anfangen kann.

@Mich selbst, wie viele Eichhörnchen muss mein Katze noch fressen, bis Klein Tarecgosa lvl25 ist. *seuftz*


----------



## Rexo (27. April 2013)

Evelynn


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2013)

Rexo schrieb:


> Evelynn



Du lebst auch noch?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. April 2013)

Eve Tier is best Tier


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2013)

ALLES FAKE AND GAY 
Was ist nur aus meinem alten Buffed geworden wo man fremdes Bildmaterial posten konnte wie man lustig war


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2013)

Zam hat von Google gesagt kreigt, dass das doof ist. Das ist passiert.


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2013)

I KNU U WERE TROUBLEZ WEHN U WEILKED IN


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2013)

*klaut schrotti seinen käse*


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2013)




----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2013)

Kinder, mir ist langweilig.

Unterwerft euch mir!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. April 2013)

hm okay, was kann da schon schlimmes passieren


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2013)

DIE WELT WIRD MEIN SEIN! MUAHAHAHAHAHA!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7edeOEuXdMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (28. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du lebst auch noch?



_Ja ich lebe noch ich bin sozusagen das alte eise vom Nachtschwarmer _


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2013)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ja ich lebe noch ich bin sozusagen das alte eise vom Nachtschwarmer _



*Das Eisen schmied*


----------



## Thoor (28. April 2013)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ja ich lebe noch ich bin sozusagen das alte eise vom Nachtschwarmer _



Nana Kindchen, nicht übermütig werden.


----------



## Xidish (28. April 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nana Kindchen, nicht übermütig werden.


Du aber auch nicht - da es noch aeltere gibt. 
Ok, nicht unbedingt beim Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Saji (28. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Du aber auch nicht - da es noch aeltere gibt.
> Ok, nicht unbedingt beim Nachtschwärmer



Aye. Auch wenn ich mit Xidish verglichen auch noch ziemlich jung bin.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2013)

So meine Sklaven.
Ich gehe jetzt schlafen. Wer sich ein paar pluspunkte verdienen will kommt mit. 

Nein, mal im ernst. Haut rein.


----------



## Xidish (28. April 2013)

Gute Nacht
Vom Handy aus schreiben strengt mich eh zu an.


----------



## Thoor (28. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Du aber auch nicht - da es noch aeltere gibt.
> Ok, nicht unbedingt beim Nachtschwärmer



Zeig sie mir! Denn ich bin Thoor, ich bin älter als die Zeit und älter als Gott, ich wurde zusammen mit dem Tod in den frühsten Stunden dieses Forums geboren!

Okay, ich sollte schlafen gehen.

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst so, ich bin bald seit 7 Jahren in diesem Forum oO In dieser Zeit kriegen andere Kinder, treffen die Liebe ihres Lebens, werden Präsident, gründen eine erfolgreiche Internetbetrugsfirma, werden Schauspieler oder tun sonst was wichtiges. Und was tue ich? Ich gammel hier rum und verzapfe Dünnpfiff. Ich brauch meine Scotch Flasche !


----------



## Reflox (28. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abend.


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2013)

da thor sich beschwert hat das die frauen zu anzügig sind 

hier mal eine alternative 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> da thor sich beschwert hat das die frauen zu anzügig sind
> 
> hier mal eine alternative






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2013)

meine Nerven sind im arsch, oh man D:


----------



## Saji (28. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> meine Nerven sind im arsch, oh man D:



Das stelle ich mir beim Furzen besonders unangenehm vor.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2013)

huehuehue.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> meine Nerven sind im arsch, oh man D:



Zieh sie mal lieber raus, außer denen, die fürn *rsch sind.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2013)

Ich sing euch was vor und ihr müsst erraten, was es ist:
Dam dam dam dam dam, dam dam dam dam dam, dam dam dam, dam dam dam dam dam, dam dam dam dam, dam dam dam dam dam, dam dam dam dam, dam, dam dam dam, dam dam dam dam dam, dam dam!


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich sing euch was vor und ihr müsst erraten, was es ist:
> Dam dam dam dam dam, dam dam dam dam dam, dam dam dam, dam dam dam dam dam, dam dam dam dam, dam dam dam dam dam, dam dam dam dam, dam, dam dam dam, dam dam dam dam dam, dam dam!








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u0G12EBW4KY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2013)

Nope, aber echt guter Versuch.


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2013)

Schalke nimmt Hamburg anal,sorry flox


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schalke nimmt Hamburg anal,sorry flox



oli pls

wenn hat bayern uns anal genommen.

#2hipster4u


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2013)

#2edgy4me


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JEWLNpSZ3kU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



right in the feels


----------



## Ogil (28. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MLyQj_tpIJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



#2dead4me


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2013)

Wenn ihr nicht mit dem #blahblub aufhört nehm ich euch gleich alle mal Anal 



Spoiler



Dieser schlechte Satz wurde ihnen präsentiert von: Ásmundr Corp.!
Die Ásmundr Corporation übernimmt keine Haftung für verletzte Gefühle, Wahnsinn und widerliches Kopfkino.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nicht mit dem #blahblub aufhört nehm ich euch gleich alle mal Anal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wanna watch that





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nicht mit dem #blahblub aufhört nehm ich euch gleich alle mal Anal






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



#swag


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dankesehr. Jetzt habe ich sowas von ein Kopfkino, das magst du dir nicht vorstellen -_-


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. April 2013)

so geil, wie sie auch guckt. haha


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2013)

Ich muss mir gerade eine Shemale Merkel aus dem Kopf schlagen >.>


----------



## Ogil (28. April 2013)

Das versucht ihr Mann schon seit der Hochzeitsnacht...


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWOA3NC9IjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Besinnt euch wieder, Kinder!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2013)

Aun's back


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (28. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> [media]Paperdoll[/media]


Für was wird sowas eigentlich in HD präsentiert - für die Music oder den "Gesang"? 
Bei der Musik, die übrigens klasse ist, könnt' ich's ja noch versteh'n.


----------



## Wynn (29. April 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yf9GqN9xxM


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2013)

Rolling around at the speed of sound, 
Got places to go, gotta follow my rainbow.


----------



## Aun (29. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Rolling around at the speed of sound,
> Got places to go, gotta follow my rainbow.



da haste deinen regenbogen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2013)

You just know what I want. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (29. April 2013)

Grrr, Aun. Habe ich dir eigentlich schonmal erzählt wie sehr ich dich hasse?


----------



## ZAM (29. April 2013)

Mhmhm .. Fear of Domination  ... brauche jetzt Musik - hat mir zu wenig Variation .. bzw. zuviel in der Stimme *g*


----------



## seanbuddha (29. April 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mhmhm .. Fear of Domination ... brauche jetzt Musik - hat mir zu wenig Variation .. bzw. zuviel in der Stimme *g*



Immer diese "Musiksommeliers"


----------



## Aun (29. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Grrr, Aun. Habe ich dir eigentlich schonmal erzählt wie sehr ich dich hasse?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




game on biatch!


----------



## ZAM (29. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Immer diese "Musiksommeliers"



Ich hab es nicht komplett abgelehnt


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Immer diese "Musiksommeliers"



Der passende Wein ist wichtig, wenn man sich Musik anhören will. Schatzi kann dir das bestimmt erklären, wenn ihr gemütlich durch Raccoon City schlendert.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. April 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab es nicht komplett abgelehnt



Du bist gerade nochmal so davon gekommen... *grummel*


----------



## Aun (29. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Rolling around at the speed of sound,
> Got places to go, gotta follow my rainbow.



nur für schrotti:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nur für schrotti:



Das ist zwar schmeichelnd, aber ich mach mir nix aus Männern.


----------



## Reflox (29. April 2013)

I sell propane and propane accessories.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. April 2013)

Propane, mh?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Propane, mh?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. April 2013)

Mirp!


----------



## Schrottinator (30. April 2013)

schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemaus, hallo


----------



## Wynn (30. April 2013)

huhu schneemaus


----------



## Schrottinator (30. April 2013)

Nachmacher


----------



## Aun (30. April 2013)

bwahahaha seid ihr ein paar pfeifen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Mai 2013)

Meine güte. *Schüttelt nur den Kopf*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Zentrale von buffed.de?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2013)

Wenn mich irgendetwas vom saufen abhalten sollte, dann doch wohl der Tod... oder ein Kind.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WhUik31fGaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (1. Mai 2013)

party



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Mai 2013)

Ne danke...geh wech!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> party






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Mai 2013)

Danke du mieser Schweizer, jetzt habe ich nen Ohrwurm...


----------



## Wynn (1. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Danke du mieser Schweizer, jetzt habe ich nen Ohrwurm...



Wen meinst du? Ich seh keinen Schweizer hier


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Mai 2013)

Reflo ist Nordkoreaner, dass weiß doch nun wirklich jeder.


----------



## Reflox (1. Mai 2013)

Seht ihr? Bloody weiss einfach was Sache ist!


----------



## Olliruh (2. Mai 2013)

Fake and gay, in Nordkorea hat man kein Internet. 99% der Bevölkerung wissen nicht mal wie man Internet buchstabiert.


----------



## Reflox (2. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Fake and gay, in Nordkorea hat man kein Internet. 99% der Bevölkerung wissen nicht mal wie man Internet buchstabiert.



dat brainwashed amerifat

sup





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TeeCOyyROUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Mai 2013)

Warum hast du eigntlich ein Voltoballimitat und ein Fakedragonball in der Signatur?


----------



## Reflox (2. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Warum hast du eigntlich ein Voltoballimitat und ein Fakedragonball in der Signatur?



Because I can.

No, I like Vietnam. Und Indonesien passte grad so toll zu dem lol


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Mai 2013)

Because Reflox is a fuckin' idiot. That's why.


----------



## Reflox (2. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Because Reflox is a fuckin' idiot. That's why.



HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Because Reflox is a fuckin' idiot. That's why.



Nein


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Nein







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4aLThuU008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Mai 2013)

RE6, du bist so ein Amateur...


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Mai 2013)

Dann bin ich halt ein Amateur. PÖH!


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i0Zr_C74DQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nNjlbsRdZck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6t_tR47qdT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



dis goes out to te 1 and only


----------



## Thoor (2. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i6hJjP3QCw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (2. Mai 2013)

Danke Davatar und Schrotti für die nette Hilfe aber ich glaube ich streiche den Teil mit UML einfach weg...hoffentlich kommt dann SQL in dem gleichen Teil auch noch dran, das kann ich nämlich auch nicht. Das einzige was ich beim Thema Programmiersprachen einigermaßen kapiere ist ein ER-Modell und ein UML Use Case Diagramm. Das wars dann auch schon.  Ich schließ damit einfach ab, das lerne ich bis Dienstag sowieso nicht mehr.


----------



## Reflox (2. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



ollis Weiberarsch?


----------



## Rexo (2. Mai 2013)

<3 entlich ma wieder ein Ranked in Lol gewohnen


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Danke Davatar und Schrotti für die nette Hilfe aber ich glaube ich streiche den Teil mit UML einfach weg...hoffentlich kommt dann SQL in dem gleichen Teil auch noch dran, das kann ich nämlich auch nicht. Das einzige was ich beim Thema Programmiersprachen einigermaßen kapiere ist ein ER-Modell und ein UML Use Case Diagramm. Das wars dann auch schon.  Ich schließ damit einfach ab, das lerne ich bis Dienstag sowieso nicht mehr.



Falls dich die Panik packt, kannste dich ja immernoch melden. Auch wenn ich etwas an meinem Talent zweifel....

Back to Topic: Mister RE6 ist voll der Amateur! 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RzotfvYYYiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RSE1UWxfmVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (3. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Mai 2013)

Stimmt es das Jeff Hanneman von Slayer gestorben ist ?


----------



## Aun (3. Mai 2013)

ja ist gestern an leberversagen gestorben


----------



## Xidish (3. Mai 2013)

Jepp ... -> powermetal.de


----------



## Reflox (3. Mai 2013)

Abend


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2013)

Sollte ich jemals den Jackpot im Lotto knacken, lade ich euch alle auf ein Eis ein!


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sollte ich jemals den Jackpot im Lotto knacken, lade ich euch ale auf ein Eis ein!



Auch mich? 
*Lieb guck*


----------



## Reflox (3. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sollte ich jemals den Jackpot im Lotto knacken, lade ich euch ale auf ein Eis ein!



Ich will Schokolade n_n


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Auch mich?
> *Lieb guck*



Auch du. Und dann bring ich dir auch mal bei, wie man wahrhaftig psycho-/soziopathisch ist (darfst dir eines von beiden aussuchen).

UND jeder darf sich die Sorte aussuchen.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Auch du. Und dann bring ich dir auch mal bei, wie man wahrhaftig psycho-/soziopathisch ist (darfst dir eines von beiden aussuchen).



Meine güte, was habt ihr damit immer xD


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meine güte, was habt ihr damit immer xD



Ich mag keinen halbherzigen Amateurmist.


----------



## Reflox (3. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> UND jeder darf sich die Sorte aussuchen.



yeeey


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2013)

Ich will Kekse


----------



## Reflox (3. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich will Kekse



Skaip


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2013)

Kekse habe ich gesagt!


----------



## Reflox (3. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kekse habe ich gesagt!



oi m8 shaddup oim goin to come to yar house ridin on a kangaroo and throw koalas at ya, ya kunt.

Skaiiip!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2013)

wot ya sayin mate ya lilltl cant mate, ima beat ya ass up like a lil bitch 

fokin stupit cant mate


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2013)

Gibt es nicht Kekse mit so nem Zeug, das im Grunde nichts anderes als Walkotze ist?


----------



## Reflox (3. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> wot ya sayin mate ya lilltl cant mate, ima beat ya ass up like a lil bitch
> 
> fokin stupit cant mate



u wot m8?


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2013)

Dieser Thread ist irgendwie schwarz geworden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> u wot m8?



U FACKIN CALLN ME WOT M8?


----------



## Reflox (3. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> U FACKIN CALLN ME WOT M8?



FUKIN KUNT IM GUNNA BURN UR FUKING HUT DOWN M8


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2013)

K K CALM DOWWN M8 ERRYTHINKS FINE, JUST GEDDEFACK OFF YA LIL CANT


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2013)

Hmmm, irgendwer bei Nickelodeon muss die Autoren von Spongebob feuern. Während Patrick in einer Folge sagt, dass er keine Schwester hat, ist eine andere Folge ganz ihr gewitmet.


----------



## Reflox (3. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hmmm, irgendwer bei Nickelodeon muss die Autoren von Spongebob feuern. Während Patrick in einer Folge sagt, dass er keine Schwester hat, ist eine andere Folge ganz ihr gewitmet.



Patrick kennt nicht mal seine eigenen Eltern richtig also von dem her


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2013)

Und was sagt der alte Jenkins dazu?


----------



## Wynn (3. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist irgendwie schwarz geworden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und was sagt der alte Jenkins dazu?


Blah Blah Blubber Blubber Fasel


----------



## Reflox (3. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist irgendwie schwarz geworden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2013)

Immer diese Doppelposts!


----------



## Reflox (3. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Immer diese Doppelposts!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Straya



*South Ameristralia


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2013)

*South Ameristraliascotland


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich will Kekse



http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007BEGAKM/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=dddwnb-21&linkCode=as2&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B007BEGAKM

Ich kann dir gern welche Backen


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2013)

Noch über ne Stunde bis Smite gelden hat


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Noch über ne Stunde bis Smite gelden hat



Hier, nimm einen meiner Kekse mit weisser Schokolade *Grinst*


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2013)

Ich fütter dich gleich mit meinem "Nougat" du Amateur.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2013)

Grad am Neverwinter zocken, für ein F2P MMO wirklich großartig!


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dPS8oovukIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich fütter dich gleich mit meinem "Nougat" du Amateur.


Nein danke, stehe ich nicht so drauf.


----------



## Thoor (4. Mai 2013)

Ich schwör bei Gott dem Allmächtigen wenn Gimp noch einmal abschmiert dreh ich durch


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Mai 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich schwör bei Gott dem Allmächtigen wenn Gimp noch einmal abschmiert dreh ich durch



Hast du mal probiert es NICHT am *rsch zu machen?


----------



## ZAM (4. Mai 2013)

Ich spüre negative Schwingungen


----------



## Thoor (4. Mai 2013)

Bei jeder vermaledeiten Aktion, schon nur wenn ich Text verschieben will kommt eine besch...eidene Windows Meldung "Gimp reagiert nicht mehr"  aber habs trotzdem gepackt.

Da ich leidern armer Schlucker bin, bin ich auf Gimp angewiesen... ich würd mir ja nieeeeemals ein Photoshop cracken, geschweigen denn eine portable Version auf meinen USB Stick laden!


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich spüre negative Schwingungen



Du spürst komische Sachen. Stell mal lieber Astro TV aus. 

@Gimp: Vielleicht neu installieren?


----------



## Thoor (4. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Du spürst komische Sachen. Stell mal lieber Astro TV aus.



Er hat aber schon den Hörer in den Hand um sich die nächste grosse Liebe voraussagen zu lassen, das ganze natürlich zu einem fairen Stundenansatz von 250 Tacken, wobei angebrochene Stunden komplett zählen und die Beratung beginnt mit "Aaaalso, am Anfang war der Urknall!"

Bezüglich Gimp: Neuinstallation bringt nix, ich glaub das Programm hat bei mehr als ~ 6 Schriften auf einem Bild einfach Probleme. Ist halt Unix Scheisse.

In dem Sinne dd if=/etc/gimp of=/dev/null


----------



## Wynn (4. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich spüre negative Schwingungen







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W9_nXlvY6Io

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2013)

Uff... Grade heim gekommen, hab ne Freundin in die internistische Notaufnahme begleitet. Wahrscheinlich ein Lupus-Schub, unschöne Geschichte (und nein, es ist nicht nicht Lupus wie bei jeder Dr. House Folge)... Jedenfalls wurde sie jetzt da aufgenommen und beim Schädel-CT kam raus, dass es wenigstens kein akutes Hirnproblem ist *seufz*


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich spüre negative Schwingungen



Da kann ich dir zu folgendem Produkt raten. Das hilft prima gegen negative Schwingungen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jesus hat übringends einen Vertrag mit AstroTV.


Edit: Lupus, der Wolf. Das hört sich wirklich nicht gut an : /


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2013)

Ne. Systemischer Lupus ist nicht so lustig. Der erste Schub war 2004 und bislang der einzige, der hat halt n paar Sachen hinterlassen (Gelenkprobleme), aber jetzt scheint es wieder los zu gehen :/


----------



## Fakebook (4. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich spüre negative Schwingungen



Ich auch.

Muss mit Bedauern feststellen, dass mein Wochenend-Einkauf schlecht geplant war. Zu viel Orangensaft und zu wenig Campari im Kühlschrank.
Also entweder habe ich von vorherein zu wenig Campari gekauft (zu viel Orangensaft schließe ich mal aus), oder ich mach beim Mixen was falsch.
Naja, läuft auf´s gleiche hinaus. Campari fast alle und 1 1/2 Liter Orangenplörre auf Halde.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Mai 2013)

And not a single f*ck was given.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2013)

Guten Abend.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Guten Abend.



Nabend


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Mai 2013)

Hi, boys.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2013)

Ist heute der Club der alten Hasen da? Schön euch mal wieder zu sehen ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ist heute der Club der alten Hasen da? Schön euch mal wieder zu sehen ^^



Ich bin nicht alt.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht alt.



Nicht? *Razyl pat* Das wird schon noch, Akzeptanz kommt immer schleichend.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nicht? *Razyl pat* Das wird schon noch, Akzeptanz kommt immer schleichend.



Geh du doch ins Altenheim!


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Geh du doch ins Altenheim!



Ich glaube ich mit meinen knackigen 19 Jahren bin da zu alt zu


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Mai 2013)

Würde gerne die Stimmung aufheizen hier, weiß aber nicht wie.


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2013)

huhuhuhuhu


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Mai 2013)

Musste grade feststellen das Tomb Raider nach dem durchspielen echt uninteressant wird. ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich mit meinen knackigen 19 Jahren bin da zu alt zu



Pff. Geh doch weg


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff. Geh doch weg



Oft versucht, nie geklappt. Misses RE6 gehorcht nicht. Höchstens der großen Liebe ausm Bus.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Oft versucht, nie geklappt. Misses RE6 gehorcht nicht. Höchstens der großen Liebe ausm Bus.



Äh... was?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wusste gar nicht das Bayern ihr Logo geändert haben =D




Schrotti redet immer in Rätseln ^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Wusste gar nicht das Bayern ihr Logo geändert haben =D



Warum sollte Bayern das Logo geändert haben?


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Schrotti redet immer in Rätseln ^^



Entweder ein paar Seiten zurück gehen oder Sean erklärts. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2013)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Würde gerne die Stimmung aufheizen hier, weiß aber nicht wie.



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Und nein, ich erkläre die Sache nicht nochmal! Erinnere mich bitte nicht dran @.@


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Mai 2013)

FCB, is das nicht das neue Bayernlogo? ^^




Filmtabletten sind auch toll.
Zur Behandelung depressiver Erkrankungen. Woher weis ich ob mein Erkrankung depressiv ist?


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> FCB, is das nicht das neue Bayernlogo? ^^



Das ist das Logo vom FC Barcelona. Rein zufällig auch abgekürzt FCB. Genauso wie der FC Basel.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Mai 2013)

Wenn man hier ist, nimmt man doch sowieso solche Tabletten, also eher keine Lösung.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2013)

Ich bräuchte mal solche Tabletten


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Mai 2013)

Der FCB sicher auch. <3


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Der FCB sicher auch. <3



Warum sollte der solche brauchen, angesichts der Meisterschaft und dem womöglichen Pokalsieg und CL-Sieg?


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Mai 2013)

"Gimme salmon!" 
"Me toooooooo!"


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Mai 2013)

ne ich war schon wieder beim anderen FCB ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Mai 2013)

Basel?


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *
> *Und nein, ich erkläre die Sache nicht nochmal! Erinnere mich bitte nicht dran @.@



Ich habs nicht mitbekommen. Erzähl, Jungspund!


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habs nicht mitbekommen. Erzähl, Jungspund!



Neeeein, lass mich in Ruhe ._.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Neeeein, lass mich in Ruhe ._.



Erzähl! *stups* Erzäääähl! *stups* ERZÄÄÄÄHL!!!! *doller stups*


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erzähl! *stups* Erzäääähl! *stups* ERZÄÄÄÄHL!!!! *doller stups*



Neeeeeinnnn! Geh weg! *Verpasst Razyl eins mit seinem Buch*


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Neeeeeinnnn! Geh weg! *Verpasst Razyl eins mit seinem Buch*



o.O

SCHLÄGER!


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2013)

*Drückt Razyl auchnoch seine Zigarette in einem Auge aus*


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Drückt Razyl auchnoch seine Zigarette in einem Auge aus*



Hm, ich glaube, das würdest du bei einem Mädchen nie machen.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, ich glaube, das würdest du bei einem Mädchen nie machen.



Nur wenn sie es nicht will.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nur wenn sie es nicht will.



Egal. Erzähl!


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Egal. Erzähl!



*Verpasst ihm einen gezielten Schlag auf den dritten Halswirbel*


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Verpasst ihm einen gezielten Schlag auf den dritten Halswirbel*



Was bist du denn für ein Weichei?


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Verpasst ihm einen gezielten Schlag auf den dritten Halswirbel*



Was soll an der Geschichte schon groß schlimm sein?


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was bist du denn für ein Weichei?



Hm? Wieso?


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hm? Wieso?



Du stellst dich hier an als ob du mal wieder deine Tage hättest wegen eine Nichtigkeit.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Du stellst dich hier an als ob du mal wieder deine Tage hättest wegen eine Nichtigkeit.


Ich habe meine Tage, lass mich


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Mai 2013)

btw: Ich hab mal von der Geschichte ein Backup erstellt.


----------



## Wynn (4. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Äh... was?



http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/189629-der-guten-morgaehn-smalltalk-thread/page__st__17940__p__3365059&#entry3365059



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gerade im Bus. Komische Geschichte.
> 
> Zur Information: Auf der Arbeit trage ich immer ein kleines Namensschild aus Aluminium.
> 
> ...


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> btw: Ich hab mal von der Geschichte ein Backup erstellt.



Du mieser...


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Mai 2013)

Wynn, das war nicht cool.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Mai 2013)

Heute im buffed-Forum, morgen auf RTL verfilmt.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2013)

Nicht nett, nicht nett Sean!


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht nett, nicht nett Sean!



Pfff. Meiner Meinung anch nicht anders verdient. Solche nähe von Fremden macht mich einfach Wahnsinnig.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Pfff. Meiner Meinung anch nicht anders verdient. Solche nähe von Fremden macht mich einfach Wahnsinnig.



Diebstahl billigen ist auch nicht okay.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Diebstahl billigen ist auch nicht okay.



Ich hab ja nichts gesehen.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nichts gesehen.



Und ob du es gesehen hast. Böses, böses Sean!


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ob du es gesehen hast. Böses, böses Sean!



Schlägst du mich mit einer Reitgerte als Bestrafung?


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schlägst du mich mit einer Reitgerte als Bestrafung?



Auf was für kranke scheiße stehst du?


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auf was für kranke scheiße stehst du?



Er schwafelt nur.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Er schwafelt nur.



Sicher?


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sicher?



Und ob ich das bin.
Immer diese Amateure...


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sicher?



Du bist krank. Sei mal normaler


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und ob ich das bin.
> Immer diese Amateure...



Wer weiss schon was echt ist und und was nicht von dem was ich erzähle? Hihihihi...


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wer weiss schon was echt ist und und was nicht von dem was ich erzähle? Hihihihi...



Ich hab nen Lötkolben, den ich schon seit ner Weile ausmustern möchte. Gib mir deine Adresse und dann sehen wir mal, was da alles dran ist Bubbi.


----------



## Wynn (4. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auf was für kranke scheiße stehst du?



du warst schon lang nicht mehr im forum ^^

sean schwafelt oft von seiner herrin und steht auf frauen mit schwänze ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> du warst schon lang nicht mehr im forum ^^
> 
> sean schwafelt oft von seiner herrin und steht auf frauen mit schwänze ^^



1. Ich habe keine Herrin.
2. Heiße ich nicht Reflox.

Wir können ja ein Spielchen spielen. Ich sage Fakten über mich - ob sie wahr sind oder nicht - und ihr Ratet ob sie wahr sind oder falsch. Dann gebe ich euch eine Antwort. Oder ihr stellt fragen und ich gebe ehrliche Antworten. ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wir können ja ein Spielchen spielen. Ich sage Fakten über mich - ob sie wahr sind oder nicht - und ihr Ratet ob sie wahr sind oder falsch. Dann gebe ich euch eine Antwort. Oder ihr stellt fragen und ich gebe ehrliche Antworten. ^^



How about NO?!


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> du warst schon lang nicht mehr im forum ^^
> 
> sean schwafelt oft von seiner herrin und steht auf frauen mit schwänze ^^



Er wird also gerne unterworfen werden... ooookay. Aber gut, solche Menschen gibts halt, nä?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> How about NO?!



Na gut, dann nicht. Ihr hättet einmal Wahrheiten über mich erfahren können, aber nein, wenn die Herren nicht wollen ^^


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2013)

sean du bist die männliche kizunia von buffed ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na gut, dann nicht. Ihr hättet einmal Wahrheiten über mich erfahren können, aber nein, wenn die Herren nicht wollen ^^



Wir wissen am Ende nur das, was du willst, egal ob Wahrheit oder Lüge. Außerdem bist du nicht annähernd interessant genug für sowas.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wir wissen am Ende nur das, was du willst, egal ob Wahrheit oder Lüge. Außerdem bist du nicht annähernd interessant genug für sowas.



Dann zähle mir mal Interessante Menschen auf.


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2013)

schrotti ist interessant


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dann zähle mir mal Interessante Menschen auf.



weil?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> weil?



Ich es von dir Verlange.


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich es von dir Verlange.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich es von dir *v*erlange.



Du wärst das erste Kleinkind, bei dem ich nachgegeben hätte.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Du wärst das erste Kleinkind, bei dem ich nachgegeben hätte.



Ich bin nicht klein


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht klein



Bist du 1,90m?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Bist du 1,90m?



193 um genau zu sein.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 193 um genau zu sein.



193 was?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

ZENTIMETER mein Gott kannst du dir das nicht selbst denken?

Was soll es sonst sein? Milimeter? Nanometer? Eiskugeln?


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was soll es sonst sein? Milimeter? Nanometer? Eiskugeln?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ZENTIMETER mein Gott kannst du dir das nicht selbst denken?
> 
> Was soll es sonst sein? Milimeter? Nanometer? Eiskugeln?



Honigkuchenpferde. 
Es ist nicht meine Schuld, dass du nicht anständig kommunizierst. Ob das wohl vom T-Virus kommt?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Es ist nicht meine Schuld, dass du nicht anständig kommunizierst. Ob das wohl vom T-Virus kommt?



Bitte...bitte...bitte.
Nimm dir ein Beispiel an Kurt Cobain.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bitte...bitte...bitte.
> Nimm dir ein Beispiel an Kurt Cobain.



Und mach gute Musik?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und mach gute Musik?



Nein...du weisst was ich meine.


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bitte...bitte...bitte.
> Nimm dir ein Beispiel an Kurt Cobain.



bei dir ist wohl die sahnebutter ranzig geworden


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein...du weisst was ich meine.



Ich bin zwar kein Fan von Redundanz, ABER:
Es ist nicht meine Schuld, dass du nicht anständig kommunizierst. Ob das wohl vom T-Virus kommt?


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2013)

sean übt für rtl ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> sean übt für rtl ^^


Und ich üb' mit dir gleich mal was ganz anderes.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2013)

PÄM VOLL IN DIE FRESSE


----------



## Reflox (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 2. Heiße ich nicht Reflox.



Nur weil ich keine Männer in meinem P0rn sehen kann ärgerst du mich


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nur weil ich keine Männer in meinem P0rn sehen kann ärgerst du mich



Ja! Genau deshalb!


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2013)

Benehmt euch mal.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Tun wir doch! :>


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Tun wir doch! :>



Pff. Oh man, schon wieder Sonntag. Die Zeit vergeht eindeutig zu schnell.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pff. Oh man, schon wieder Sonntag. Die Zeit vergeht eindeutig zu schnell.



Ich gebe dir recht. Ich habe überhaupt keine Lust morgen zu Arbeiten. Ob ich kündigen soll? ._.


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir recht. Ich habe überhaupt keine Lust morgen zu Arbeiten. Ob ich kündigen soll? ._.



Ich kann nur mich selbst kündigen, aber Arbeit ist kein Problem. Nimmt nur viel Freizeit weg, die ich gerne anders verbringen würde.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann nur mich selbst kündigen, aber Arbeit ist kein Problem. Nimmt nur viel Freizeit weg, die ich gerne anders verbringen würde.



Zum Beispiel mit dem Erlangen der Weltherrschaft?


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Benehmt euch mal.



wir benehmen uns es ist halt immer der sean der uns trollt


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> wir benehmen uns es ist halt immer der sean der uns trollt



Ich Trolle?
Ne. Irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel mit dem Erlangen der Weltherrschaft?



Naw, das ist mir zu zeitaufwändig. Und nicht ganz so berauschend.



Wynn schrieb:


> wir benehmen uns es ist halt immer der sean der uns trollt



Glaub ich dir.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Also wenn ich die Weltherrschaft hätte würde ich mich irgendwo verschanzen in meinem eigenen kleinen Reich (Größe von einer Stadt) mit Selbstversorgung. Dann eine große Mauer drum bauen und dem Volk draußen sagen: "Macht was ihr wollt!"
Und dann schaue ich mir amüsiert die Anarchie an.


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Weltherrschaft hätte würde ich mich irgendwo verschanzen in meinem eigenen kleinen Reich (Größe von einer Stadt) mit Selbstversorgung. Dann eine große Mauer drum bauen und dem Volk draußen sagen: "Macht was ihr wollt!"
> Und dann schaue ich mir amüsiert die Anarchie an.



Hm, auch da hätte ich irgendwie besseres zu tun.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, auch da hätte ich irgendwie besseres zu tun.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zXg8aQax78o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Youtube-Video



Öh... Okay? Wie wäre es mit Frauen, Blackjack?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öh... Okay? Wie wäre es mit Frauen, Blackjack?



Hrm...Frauen...was für Frauen?


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hrm...Frauen...was für Frauen?



Frauen, die du dir vorstellst und idealerweise zu dir passen.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Frauen, die du dir vorstellst und idealerweise zu dir passen.



Schwarzhaarige Frauen mit Nieten, Piercings und wenig Selbstachtung?


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schwarzhaarige Frauen mit Nieten, Piercings und wenig Selbstachtung?



Wenn dir das gefällt. Ist nicht gerade meine Vorstellung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn dir das gefällt. Ist nicht gerade meine Vorstellung.



Sicher?


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sicher?



Ziemlich sicher. 100%ig um genau zu sein.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Naja. Bin mal Schlafen. Schauen wir mal wie der Tag wird.


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Naja. Bin mal Schlafen. Schauen wir mal wie der Tag wird.



Nach derzeitigen Stand ziemlich super. Aber gute nacht, schlaf gut.


----------



## Aun (5. Mai 2013)

so ihr kleinen pimmelpiraten papa ist wieder zurück und nu is ruhe im puff!


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2013)

So, dann mal schauen, wer hier alles ein Codeknacker ist:

3 Limabohnen aus Nentucket kosten so viel wie der Päsident von Uganda, wenn er einen polnischen Hut trägt.

Na, wer kann es entschlüsseln?


----------



## Reflox (5. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> 3 Limabohnen aus Nentucket kosten so viel wie der Päsident von Uganda, wenn er einen polnischen Hut trägt.
> 
> Na, wer kann es entschlüsseln?



5


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

*Dreht sich dauernd im Kreis*


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2013)

fast


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Mai 2013)

Hi, was geht.


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2013)

Naaaaabend


----------



## Reflox (5. Mai 2013)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hi, was geht.



Alles was Hände hat.


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Alles was Hände hat.



Ach der Herr Reflox, den gibt es ja auch noch


----------



## Reflox (5. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach der Herr Reflox, den gibt es ja auch noch



Natürlich. Wär ja fast ne Belohnung wenn ich weg wäre


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Mai 2013)

^^ und was geht so ab ?


----------



## Aun (5. Mai 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ^^ und was geht so ab ?



naja was soll gehen: sean träumt von sich auspeitschenden ziegen, und reflox wär gern in nordkorea ^^


bombe druff und wir hätten 2 fliegen mit einer klappe


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Mai 2013)

jo, oder wir treiben ein paar Ziegen nach Nordkorea


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> naja was soll gehen: sean träumt von sich auspeitschenden ziegen, und reflox wär gern in nordkorea ^^
> 
> 
> bombe druff und wir hätten 2 fliegen mit einer klappe



Was zur Hölle ist falsch mit dir?


----------



## Reflox (5. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> naja was soll gehen: sean träumt von sich auspeitschenden ziegen, und reflox wär gern in nordkorea ^^
> 
> 
> bombe druff und wir hätten 2 fliegen mit einer klappe



I'M A KOREAN
SON OF B*TCH AMERICAN
AMERICAN IS PIG
DO YOU WANT HAMBURGER?
DO YOU WANT PIZZA?
AMERICAN IS PIG DISGUSTING
GEORGE WALKER BUSH IS A MURDERER
F*CKING U.S.A.


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Natürlich. Wär ja fast ne Belohnung wenn ich weg wäre



Tzzz. Ich will mehr Sonne!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2013)

Hab genug von DayZ, egal ob du mit den kleinen 10 jährigen COD süchtigen Kiddies redest oder nicht, du wirst immer sofort angeschossen.


----------



## Thoor (5. Mai 2013)

Step to me, step to me motherfucker
Zip your lip, you've run out of time
Step to me, step to me motherfucker
Talk the talk, now walk the damn line

\o/


----------



## H2OTest (5. Mai 2013)

olli bus bauen!


----------



## Olliruh (5. Mai 2013)

WAAS?


----------



## Aun (5. Mai 2013)

wenn er nach bus baun schreit, dann wird nicht nachgegeben ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2013)

Kennt hier zufällig noch jemand Superjail?


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kennt hier zufällig noch jemand Superjail?



Nope


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2013)

Hm, keiner mehr hier? Lame!


----------



## Reflox (6. Mai 2013)

AHU


----------



## Xidish (6. Mai 2013)

So ...vieleicht vorläufig ein letztes Mal Gute Nacht hier ...
Heute 8 Uhr  geht es wieder zum Arzt und ich weiß nicht was mich erwartet - habe irgendwie Schiss  (jaja, sowas gibt es auch im Alter von 44 jahren )


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> AHU



Du siehst merkwürdig aus.


----------



## Reflox (6. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du siehst merkwürdig aus.



Musst du gerade sagen, von dir ist man sich auch anderes gewöhnt


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Musst du gerade sagen, von dir ist man sich auch anderes gewöhnt



Wieso denn? D:


----------



## Reflox (6. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso denn? D:



It's obvious o:


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> It's obvious o:



Kapier ich nicht. Erkläre er sich


----------



## Reflox (6. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kapier ich nicht. Erkläre er sich



Mangabildchen als Profilbild z.B. 
Auch dein Schreibstil wirkt anders als sonst.


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mangabildchen als Profilbild z.B.
> Auch dein Schreibstil wirkt anders als sonst.



Ist kein Mangabildchen, das ist aus Fire Emblem Awakening.

Und wieso ist mein Schreibstil anders? o,o


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Mai 2013)




----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Mai 2013)

grade Kippen kaufen gewesen, will die Verkäuferin den Perso sehen.

Meint die Verkäuferin:

"87, oh. Hast du geschlafen in Kühlschrank, wie Vampir?"

Jane is kla.


----------



## Xidish (6. Mai 2013)

Schrotti ist zum Only-Bild-Poster mutiert. 


nabend ... und aua *kopfweh*

Ich mutiere auch (schädelmäßig).


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Schrotti ist zum Only-Bild-Poster mutiert.



Niemals!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wieso ist mein Schreibstil anders? o,o


Der war vorher so grummelig, "ich hasse die welt und alles ist schlecht" - mäßig.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Mai 2013)

Ich hab noch 3 Kopien von Drunken Robot Pornography über.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 3 Kopien von Drunken Robot Pornography über.



Gekauft, alle 3


----------



## Reflox (6. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wieso ist mein Schreibstil anders? o,o



Er wirkt... netter o:


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Gekauft, alle 3



Und was willst du mit den 2 überschüssigen?


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vw4KVoEVcr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und was willst du mit den 2 überschüssigen?



1. Getting 3 Keys
2. ???
3. Profit


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 1. Getting 3 Keys
> 2. ???
> 3. Profit



No Keys


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2013)

Ich war immer nett. ._.


----------



## Aun (7. Mai 2013)

boar is das scheisse, wenn man nicht pennen kann


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2013)

Hab ich damit alle verjagt? Ich bin schon immer nett gewesen


----------



## Aun (7. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab ich damit alle verjagt? Ich bin schon immer nett gewesen



japp hast alle verjagd


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PiUR9zf2mXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Mai 2013)

Kennt eigentlich noch wer den Podbot?

Musste grade im Lfr dran denken.


----------



## Reflox (7. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YlbaL4gA1lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Mai 2013)

Leute lasst euch nicht so hängen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (7. Mai 2013)

7 .... ... .. .

Und seit heute weiß ich was ein TSH-Basalwert und Kreatinin bedeuten ...  nein, nicht wirklich. 

ps.
Wieso werden bei mir die Bildlinks nicht in Bilder umgewandelt?


----------



## Reflox (7. Mai 2013)

Wegen der Whitelist :l





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7OrBTYrptkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Mai 2013)

Mein Datenvolumen ist aufgebraucht >.<


----------



## Xidish (7. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wegen der Whitelist :l


Ah, danke.
Dann muss ich mal die PNs durchforsten.
ZAM hatte mir da mal Infos zukommen lassen, meine ich.

edit: 
Hmm nee, war doch was anderes ... doof das.^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Mai 2013)

Im Zweifel einfach n screenshot machen und auf adload hochladen.


----------



## Xidish (7. Mai 2013)

Test mit anderem Link fehlgeschlagen ...

Ach kein Bock jetzt, daß zu screenen und neu hochzuladen ...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TN8YQVM1GQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2013)

Nabend


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Mai 2013)

hoi


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Mai 2013)

Darf ich bitten?


----------



## Wynn (8. Mai 2013)

nett sig


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2013)

Abend


----------



## Xidish (8. Mai 2013)

Nabend 

Und die Sig wäre nicht so mein Geschmack - was nicht heißt ; sie ist schlecht.

ps. 6 ... .. .


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob es für 6 schon spät genug ist


----------



## Wynn (8. Mai 2013)

dabei gibts so geniale fanvids 

wie 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KJiZVcxI_0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NblF_xjuFjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und saw und co ist nix wenn man das fanfiction von pinky "muffins" liest


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2013)

Ponys... bäh.


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2013)

Na Kids, heute wieder fein dem Gruppenzwang gefollowed? ^^

denglish ´s fcking awesome


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Mai 2013)

waaaaaas Papa? wir doch nich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ponys... bäh.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Mai 2013)

> Ponys... bäh.











Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (9. Mai 2013)

wieso immer diese kack ponys? warum nicht mal affen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2013)

Affen!!! \o/


----------



## Wynn (9. Mai 2013)

dein link in der sig ist tot razyl


----------



## painschkes (9. Mai 2013)

_Nö, der funzt :-)_


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2013)

Und dann.... und dann.... und dann.... *atmet schwer*


----------



## ZAM (9. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und dann.... und dann.... und dann.... *atmet schwer*



... findet man irgendwann das Auto


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... findet man irgendwann das Auto



Nein! Man findet... man findet... man findet... *Klappt mit dem Kopf fast auf den Tisch*


----------



## ZAM (9. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein! Man findet... man findet... man findet... *Klappt mit dem Kopf fast auf den Tisch*



.... ein Bett und schläft mal aus.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> .... ein Bett und schläft mal aus.



Nein. Vorher rauch ich noch eine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yay, ich bin besser als 74% der Menschen xD Trotz enormer Müdigkeit.


----------



## Rexo (9. Mai 2013)

Langeweile


----------



## Aun (9. Mai 2013)

Rexo schrieb:


> Langeweile



*hicks* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hicks*


----------



## H2OTest (9. Mai 2013)

wazzup drunkenmates


----------



## Aun (9. Mai 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wazzup drunkenmates







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nS_UwpE6XnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (9. Mai 2013)

imnot that drunk


----------



## Aun (9. Mai 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> imnot that drunk



es geht bei mir auch schon wieder..... hatte genug zu fressen, wollte ja nen chilligen tag mit lecker essen und kino machen. hat auch alles geklappt, bis wir zum schwiegervater in die gartensiedlung gerufen wurden.......(ich bin ja nu nicht außer form) aber gegen 5 alte säcke saufen, die so allerhand können und dabei auch noch skat kloppen und die übelstens jokes raushaun ist das, not so easy mate


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2013)

Na Kinder?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hHf24_q14pU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (10. Mai 2013)

och neh net der schon wieder 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MkT2wW3-1jQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


aber muss ja ne? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MVE75VG90X0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Lass mich doch


----------



## Aun (10. Mai 2013)

*rülpst ne riesen aerosolwolke in die community*


----------



## Reflox (10. Mai 2013)

hai




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Mai 2013)

ach jetzt weiß ich was die Katze da die ganze Zeit macht


----------



## Aun (10. Mai 2013)

na jedenfalls net nach ponys schaun


----------



## Reflox (10. Mai 2013)

Immer diese Ponies! Ich kanns echt nicht verstehen wie Leute sich solche Insider als Avas oder Signaturen nehmen können. zt zt zt.


----------



## Xidish (10. Mai 2013)

Nabend .. ich bin schon Jahrzehnte aus dem Ponyalter raus.
Manch einer scheint da drinnen hängen zu bleiben. 

ps. 4


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Mai 2013)

sag mal wollt ihr Stress ?


----------



## Aun (10. Mai 2013)

"haut bloddy eins auffe zwölf." *endlichmalruhehiermitdemgimpclassmanager*


muahahahahahaahahahahahaahahahahaahahahahha


----------



## Reflox (10. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> sag mal wollt ihr Stress ?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A9-_vs8nE58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Mai 2013)

Böse Katze! Und äh.. böses Dings. Was auch immer es ist, muss wohl ein Insider sein. ^^´´


----------



## Reflox (10. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Böse Katze! Und äh.. böses Dings. Was auch immer es ist, muss wohl ein Insider sein. ^^´´






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja die Whitelist...

so extra für dich geaddet hier.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Mai 2013)

einmal mit Profis ^^



> so extra für dich geaddet hier.



ui danke, zuviel der Ehre.

Der Zusammenhang zwischen dem Video und Taiwan erschließt sich natürlich jedem sofort.

*gähn* Kann nich mal Sahnebutter mit ner Story kommen, mir is langweilig.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Mai 2013)




----------



## Thoor (11. Mai 2013)

Übelste Materialschlacht @Formuladrift


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

back to the ibnterwebz


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2013)

Nabend


----------



## Olliruh (11. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend



Hallöchen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Mai 2013)

nabend





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g15hfTHNdTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2013)

´ello i am lindsay lohan


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hallöchen



So gut drauf? o,o


----------



## exill (11. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ´ello i am lindsay lohan



Jeff Dunham?


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2013)

exill schrieb:


> Jeff Dunham?



da spricht der kenner    *SILENCE!*


----------



## exill (11. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> da spricht der kenner    *SILENCE!*



. Hab alle DVD's von ihm, find ihn einfach hammer^^.


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2013)

Mh - Muss ich auch mal wieder guggn


----------



## Olliruh (11. Mai 2013)

Mein LoL Client startet nicht mehr weiß jemand rat ?


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2013)

ja schmeiß den rechner ausm fenster ^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - Muss ich auch mal wieder guggn



Duuuu Zam, warum kann ich keine Bilder mehr in Signaturen einbinden? Wollte meine alte Steam-Signatur updaten, aber wenn ich das wie früher mache, folgt zwar im Editor das Bild, aber in der Signatur ist dann nur der Link zum Profil. Das Bild fehlt  Hm, oder gehen nur noch reine Bilder ohne Verlinkung? 



Olliruh schrieb:


> Mein LoL Client startet nicht mehr weiß jemand rat ?



Mal die admin.exe genutzt?


----------



## exill (11. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mein LoL Client startet nicht mehr weiß jemand rat ?



Hast du schonmal versuch den Rechner hoch und runter zu fahren?


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Duuuu Zam, warum kann ich keine Bilder mehr in Signaturen einbinden?



buffed whitelist. es werden nur noch bestimmte seiten als direct link zugelasssen. alles andere kommt als link


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> buffed whitelist. es werden nur noch bestimmte seiten als direct link zugelasssen. alles andere kommt als link



Meh. Warum denn ausgerechnet http://steamcard.com/


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Mai 2013)

Mach n screenshot davon, schneid es aus und lads auf adload.de hoch, dann funzt es. Noch den Hypterlink ans Bild hängen und es sieht aus wie echt.

Oder ZAM nerven das er steamcard.com in die whitelist packt.


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2013)

*erschießtdaspony*


----------



## Olliruh (11. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mal die admin.exe genutzt?



Wo find ich diese exe ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach im Ordner? ^^


----------



## Olliruh (11. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
?


----------



## Reflox (11. Mai 2013)

Ein gutes 2D MMO das auch auf ner Schrottmühle läuft?


----------



## Olliruh (11. Mai 2013)

ICH BIN VOR DIR DRAN MEIN PROBLEM IST WICHTIGER


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Mach n screenshot davon, schneid es aus und lads auf adload.de hoch, dann funzt es. Noch den Hypterlink ans Bild hängen und es sieht aus wie echt.
> 
> Oder ZAM nerven das er steamcard.com in die whitelist packt.



Dann wohl ZAM nerven. Auf adload.de hochladen bringts nicht, da sich die Signatur dann nicht automatisch aktualisiert mit den Daten aus der Steam-DB. 



Olliruh schrieb:


> ?



Da ist sie doch. lol.launcher.admin - nutz die mal.


----------



## Reflox (11. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ICH BIN VOR DIR DRAN MEIN PROBLEM IST WICHTIGER



Da steht doch admin du Alf.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da ist sie doch. lol.launcher.admin - nutz die mal.



Passiert genau das gleiche, das LOL "Zeichen" blingt kurz auf, geht weg und mein Mausrädchen dreht ein bisschen. Das wars. Kein Launcher, keine Fehlermeldung, kein gar nichts.


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Passiert genau das gleiche, das LOL "Zeichen" blingt kurz auf, geht weg und mein Mausrädchen dreht ein bisschen. Das wars. Kein Launcher, keine Fehlermeldung, kein gar nichts.



Hm, du kannst also auch nicht auf reparieren drücken... Wie groß ist denn dein LoL-Ordner? 

Im schlimmsten Fall musst du wohl neu installieren. :/


----------



## Olliruh (11. Mai 2013)

Was meinst du mit "wie groß" ? 
Ich denke doch mal das der normal groß ist


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Mai 2013)

Bonjour!


----------



## Reflox (11. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bonjour!



Bisschen spät oder?


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Mai 2013)

Bonabend!


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bonjour!



tut mir leid ich bin betrunken, es fällt mir schwer jetzt unehrlich zu sein


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Mai 2013)

Ui mein Lol Ordner ist knapp 6GB groß.

@ Relfo, HelloKitty Online sollte das 2D MMO sein was du suchst.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> tut mir leid ich bin betrunken, es fällt mir schwer jetzt unehrlich zu sein



Muss ich das jetzt kapieren?


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "wie groß" ?
> Ich denke doch mal das der normal groß ist



Wieviel GB er auf der HDD/SSD verbraucht. Wenn es nur 2 GB sind, wäre es etwas... wenig. Mittlerweile sind es glaube 5-6 GB, meiner ist sogar 7 GB aufgrund der enorm vielen Logs.


----------



## Reflox (11. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> @ Relfo, HelloKitty Online sollte das 2D MMO sein was du suchst.



Hab ich schon durch


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hab ich schon durch






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Mai 2013)

Das ist natürlich Schade. Hät ich natürlich von ausgehen müssen.

hmm wie hieß noch dieses pixelmmo wo mal nach einem mal sterben nen neuen char anfangen muss. das war ganz gut


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich Schade. Hät ich natürlich von ausgehen müssen.
> 
> hmm wie hieß noch dieses pixelmmo wo mal nach einem mal sterben nen neuen char anfangen muss. das war ganz gut



http://store.steampowered.com/app/200210/ ?


----------



## Reflox (12. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich Schade. Hät ich natürlich von ausgehen müssen.
> 
> hmm wie hieß noch dieses pixelmmo wo mal nach einem mal sterben nen neuen char anfangen muss. das war ganz gut



Habbo Hotel?


----------



## Thoor (12. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Habbo Hotel?



Wurd ich gebannt


----------



## Reflox (12. Mai 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wurd ich gebannt



Muss einem doch auch gesagt werden, dass man mit Leuten die alle Tyrone heissen und einen Afro haben keine hinduistische Zeichen formen darf.

Ist Sim City 5 zu empfehlen?


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ist Sim City 5 zu empfehlen?



Nein. Neben dem Online-Zwang sind die Karten zu klein, die "Simulation" zu fehleranfällig, das Spiel baut auf einer reinen Illusion auf.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein. Neben dem Online-Zwang sind die Karten zu klein, die "Simulation" zu fehleranfällig, das Spiel baut auf einer reinen Illusion auf.



AMEN!

Hol dir Sim City 4. Ganz legal *hust* von Amazon! Wie ich das auch gemacht habe! *hust*

Aber nur in der Deluxe Version. In der Standard fehlt zuviel.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Mai 2013)

joar kann ich zum Teil bestätigen. Für mich hatte das Spiel irgendwann einfach keinen Wiederspielwert mehr. Also Teil 5.


Zu den Vorgängern kann ich nix sagen, kenn sonst nur den Teil für snes. ^^


Spiel doch Jagged Alliance 2 WildFire. Is zwar nich MMO, aber trotzdem nice. ^^


----------



## Reflox (12. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Spiel doch Jagged Alliance 2 WildFire. Is zwar nich MMO, aber trotzdem nice. ^^



Haha geht drum dass ich mit jemandem spielen will, die aber nur eine Schrottmühle hat


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Mai 2013)

weiblich?


----------



## Reflox (12. Mai 2013)

yup.

Haben jetzt auch La Tale runtergeladen sieht ganz lustig aus 


Meeh, Sim City 4 bin ich auch nicht so der Fan von.

Bleib ich lieber bei Tropico 4 und spiel bisschen Diktator 

Ach egal, I'll give it a try. Ist ne Weile her seit ich es das letzte mal gespielt habe.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Mai 2013)

Hm garnicht schlecht was der mmogrinder dazu schreibt

A 2D MMORPG Platformer in the same vein as Maple Story. A great community and interesting, well animated graphics mired only by a slow start and terrible translation. (Unique Features: Quiz feature. Complex 2D MMO control allowing for more combat and movement options.)

_Video im Link.__
_

Sag doch das du was Marpel Story mässiges suchst. ^^

Btw.: Beim mmo grinder im archiv sind noch mehr solche Spiele reviewt.


----------



## Reflox (12. Mai 2013)

Haha uns wars eig. egal. Wir wollten eigentlich PokéMMO spielen und das ging dann nicht. Irgendwie waren wir nie in der gleichen Phase oder so. Da hab ich halt bisschen was gesucht und yo, wollten dann Marple Story runterladen aber 5 gb waren uns dann zu blöd da haben wir halt La Tale genommen


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2013)

Du datest Frauen via Spiele?


----------



## Reflox (12. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du datest Frauen via Spiele?



no? oO


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> no? oO



Hm, schade. Wäre interessant gewesen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2013)

yo leude!


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, schade. Wäre interessant gewesen.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pW5qQcYwmW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



AUF ZUR BATHÖHLE!
MIT DECKEN SCHMUSEN UND...SCHLAFEN!


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> yo leude!



Yo Shakira!




seanbuddha schrieb:


> AUF ZUR BATHÖHLE!
> MIT DECKEN SCHMUSEN UND...SCHLAFEN!



Um 2 Uhr? Pussy.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Um 2 Uhr? Pussy.



Morgen ist Hexentag. Ich muss wahrscheinlich früh aufstehen und ihr ein Opfer darlegen.

Aber ich habe keine Opfergabe für den Tag. <Schulterzuckt> Naja, mir auch recht egal.


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Morgen ist Hexentag. Ich muss wahrscheinlich früh aufstehen und ihr ein Opfer darlegen.
> 
> Aber ich habe keine Opfergabe für den Tag. <Schulterzuckt> Naja, mir auch recht egal.



Hexentag... das ist immer noch Muttertag. D:


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hexentag... das ist immer noch Muttertag. D:



Läuft doch aufs selbe hinaus, oder nicht?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Mai 2013)

Hihi, für sowas hab ich ne Schwester. =) Easy Mode.


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Läuft doch aufs selbe hinaus, oder nicht?



Ich würde meine Mama nie als Hexe bezeichnen. Dafür ist sie mir zu wichtig. 



BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Hihi, für sowas hab ich ne Schwester. =) Easy Mode.



Pff. Fauler Hund


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich würde meine Mama nie als Hexe bezeichnen. Dafür ist sie mir zu wichtig.



Wenn das bei dir so ist... ^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wenn das bei dir so ist... ^^



Natürlich. Mama ist immer da


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Natürlich. Mama ist immer da



Na dann kümmer dich um sie morgen ^^

Ich gehe mich jetzt mal in Fötusstellung in den Schlaf wiegen.


----------



## Saji (12. Mai 2013)

Kann mir jemand 'ne Peitsche leihen? Uplay lädt ja mal verdammt langsam. >_>


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand 'ne Peitsche leihen? Uplay lädt ja mal verdammt langsam. >_>



Ne sorry, SM ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Reflox (12. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ne sorry, SM ist nicht so mein Ding.



Du willst es doch auch.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Mai 2013)

So LOL nochmal installiert jetzt läufts


----------



## Aun (12. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> So LOL nochmal installiert jetzt läufts






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mein erster gedanke ^^ manmanman wie kann man so süchtig nach etwas sein?


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> So LOL nochmal installiert jetzt läufts



Darauf hättest du auch früher kommen können.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> mein erster gedanke ^^ manmanman wie kann man so süchtig nach etwas sein?



Crystal Meth


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2013)

Razi. :3


----------



## Thoor (12. Mai 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Razi. :3



Humpel du geiles Stück!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2013)

Thoor du olle Ratte.


----------



## Thoor (12. Mai 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Thoor du olle Ratte.



Du lebst ja noch


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2013)

So 'n bisschen ja. 
Wie gehts so?


----------



## Olliruh (12. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Darauf hättest du auch früher kommen können.



Hätte schon, aber öh naja ..


----------



## Thoor (12. Mai 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> So 'n bisschen ja.
> Wie gehts so?



Verschissen wie eh und je 

Aber Bodensee heute war echt klasse


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2013)

So ists richtig. 
Was treibstn du am Bodensee?


----------



## Thoor (12. Mai 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> So ists richtig.
> Was treibstn du am Bodensee?



Tuning World besuchen... ich sag nur Dodge Charger '68 mit 8.7 Liter Hubraum


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2013)

4 Reifen, Lenkrad - Auto halt.


----------



## Aun (12. Mai 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> 4 Reifen, Lenkrad - Auto halt.



redet da etwa gerade jemand gegen den genral lee? blasphemie!!!!! verbennt ihn!


----------



## Thoor (12. Mai 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> 4 Reifen, Lenkrad - Auto halt.



Inkl. 8 Zylinder, Getriebe, VDD, ODD, Nockenwelle, Riemen, Alternator, Batterie, Vergaser, Kühler, Kompressor und und und und


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Mai 2013)

*Reinschnei*
Meine güte Leute! Der Russe steht vor der Tür und ihr seid noch hier?


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Reinschnei*
> Meine güte Leute! Der Russe steht vor der Tür und ihr seid noch hier?



Amateur


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Amateur



Aber... aber...


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aber... aber...



Nix aber


----------



## Olliruh (12. Mai 2013)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem neune Icon bei LoL ? 10 Spiele mit dem Ding gewinnen oder 10 Spiele in Folge gewinnen ?


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Nix aber


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Mai 2013)

Sahnebutter! *pieks*


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Mai 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Sahnebutter! *pieks*


Humpelschatzy <3


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem neune Icon bei LoL ? 10 Spiele mit dem Ding gewinnen oder 10 Spiele in Folge gewinnen ?



10 Spiele mit dem ausgewählten Icon gewinnen. Nicht nacheinander. 



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Humpelschatzy <3



Ähem... das ist mein Humpel.


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hai


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

Ging das Bild nicht noch etwas größer? 

Hallo Reflox ^^


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ging das Bild nicht noch etwas größer?
> 
> Hallo Reflox ^^



Nee grösser fand ich bisschen übertrieben


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nee grösser fand ich bisschen übertrieben



Und ich dachte du musst was kompensieren... hrhr


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich dachte du musst was kompensieren... hrhr



Zwing mich nicht aus meinem Keller zu kommen!


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Zwing mich nicht aus meinem Keller zu kommen!



Warum bist du im Keller? Ist es da nicht etwas stickig?


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Dann eben keine Quote :c
Ich giess jetzt etwas Öl ins Feuer.
MLP gucken, was denn sonst?!


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dann eben keine Quote :c
> Ich giess jetzt etwas Öl ins Feuer.
> MLP gucken, was denn sonst?!



Du schaust MLP? Und ich dachte du bist vernünftig


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du schaust MLP? Und ich dachte du bist vernünftig



Klar ich mache den ganzen Tag nichts anderes! Nacher gehe ich noch auf 9Gag für diese witzigen maymays


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Klar ich mache den ganzen Tag nichts anderes! Nacher gehe ich noch auf 9Gag für diese witzigen maymays



o.O 

Wie wärs mit Arbeit und/oder Schule?


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> o.O
> 
> Wie wärs mit Arbeit und/oder Schule?



Wer braucht den Arbeit wenn er Hartz IV hat?


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wer braucht den Arbeit wenn er Hartz IV hat?



Arbeit > Hartz D:


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Arbeit > Hartz D:



... dann werd ich eben Busfahrer >:


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> ... dann werd ich eben Busfahrer >:



Wie wärs mit Kloputzer?


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2013)




----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Kloputzer?



nääh du, das ist mir zu hoch.

uuuh neue smileys.


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

Du magst Uglys, oder? 



Reflox schrieb:


> nääh du, das ist mir zu hoch.



Schule ist also bei dir komplett vorbei?


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du magst Uglys, oder?




Ja, ich kenne ihren tatsächlichen Ursprung


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schule ist also bei dir komplett vorbei?



Nene du, in Der Schule war ich immer gut.

Singen und Tanzen hatte ich immer 1en. Nur bei Beerensammeln hatte ich nur ne 3.


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, ich kenne ihren tatsächlichen Ursprung



Da freut er sich wie ein kleines Mädchen. 

Btw: Kannst du vielleicht bitte irgendwann einmal steamcard in die Whitelist aufnehmen? 



Reflox schrieb:


> Nene du, in Der Schule war ich immer gut.
> 
> Singen und Tanzen hatte ich immer 1en. Nur bei Beerensammeln hatte ich nur ne 3.



Du bist komisch.o.O


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist komisch.o.O



Ich weiss Pupsi, ich weiss. <3


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich weiss Pupsi, ich weiss. <3



Pupsi?!


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Pupsi?!



Ja, Pupsi. Gewöhn dich dran


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Btw: Kannst du vielleicht bitte irgendwann einmal steamcard in die Whitelist aufnehmen?




Zum einen müsste das in den Thread, der für das Thema da ist ^^ aber abgesehen davon sieht die Seite nicht gerade so aus, als würde sie ständig jemand warten ... das wäre dann genau das, was die whitelist ausfiltern soll.


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ja, Pupsi. Gewöhn dich dran



Ganz sicherlich nicht. o.O


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2013)

Btw. gibt es keinen Grund Euch gegenseitig abfällig zu behandeln oder zu provozieren.


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ganz sicherlich nicht. o.O



pfüüh -3-


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> Zum einen müsste das in den Thread, der für das Thema da ist ^^ aber abgesehen davon sieht die Seite nicht gerade so aus, als würde sie ständig jemand warten ... das wäre dann genau das, was die whitelist ausfiltern soll.



Es gibt dafür einen Thread? Hm, wusste ich gar nicht. :S

Hm, und wie soll ich nun allen Leuten zeigen, was für ein schlimmer Steam-Nerd ich bin? Doof 

Edit: Wer provoziert denn? D:


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Edit: Wer provoziert denn? D:



Ich sicherlich nicht!


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich sicherlich nicht!



Aber ... Korea und so.


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

...DAS WAR EIN VERSEHEN!.... Ich dachte das sei... äh.... Südkorea! Ja genau!


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> ...DAS WAR EIN VERSEHEN!.... Ich dachte das sei... äh.... Südkorea! Ja genau!



 Verwechslungsgefahr ist da nicht sooo groß, wie man annehmen möchte.


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es gibt dafür einen Thread? Hm, wusste ich gar nicht. :S




http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/203555-url-whitelist-fur-im-forum-verwendete-bilder/


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Dooch, für einen Laien wie mich, der keine Ahnung in asiatischen Kulturen und ihre Differenzen hat ist das sehr leicht zu verwechseln!


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> http://forum.buffed....wendete-bilder/



Ah okay. Soll ich es da noch einmal reinschreiben oder ist es eh egal?



Reflox schrieb:


> Dooch, für einen Laien wie mich, der keine Ahnung in asiatischen Kulturen und ihre Differenzen hat ist das sehr leicht zu verwechseln!



Najaaaaa...


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Najaaaaa...



Bin ich nicht glaubwürdig genug?


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bin ich nicht glaubwürdig genug?



So glaubwürdig wie Kim.


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> So glaubwürdig wie Kim.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> BILD



Komisches Bild. Selbst gemalt?


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Komisches Bild. Selbst gemalt?



Nö.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nö.



Dann sind sie noch weniger beeindruckend. Aber das letzte ist witzig.


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann sind sie noch weniger beeindruckend. Aber das letzte ist witzig.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (13. Mai 2013)

Nabend.
Übrigens.... das mit der Scheune war Konov - ehrlich.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Mai 2013)

Tut mir Leid für die Scheune.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2013)

Ich frage mich gerade wieviele Warnungen hier ich in diesem Forum schon hatte...


----------



## Aun (13. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade wieviele Warnungen hier ich in diesem Forum schon hatte...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast recht.
Mein Account wird tausend Jahre bestehen!


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hast recht.
> Mein Account wird tausend Jahre bestehen!



Genauso wie deine Lovestory


----------



## Legendary (13. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Genauso wie deine Lovestory



Und das Reich *hust*


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Und das Reich *hust*



Hey, mein Account hält gesunde 12 Jahre. das reicht doch!  4 Habe ich schon wech.


----------



## Aun (13. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Und das Reich *hust*



jaja. das älteste reich der erde ist das pflanzenreich. das 2. älteste, das der tiere. das 3. reich hielt nur 12 jahre


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2013)

Doch Zam's Reich wird ewig bestehen!
Heil dir, Zam!


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade wieviele Warnungen hier ich in diesem Forum schon hatte...



Irrelevant, die letzte ist von 2011.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Irrelevant, die letzte ist von 2011.



Was habe ich da angestellt?


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was habe ich da angestellt?



Weiß nicht


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weiß nicht



Doch, du weisst... sag es mir!


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Doch, du weisst... sag es mir!



Das steht im Detail nicht mehr drin, nur Datum, Verwarnhöhe und Rücksetzungszeitpunkt.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das steht im Detail nicht mehr drin, nur Datum, Verwarnhöhe und Rücksetzungszeitpunkt.



Verwarnhöhe? Wie hoch war die denn?^^


----------



## Olliruh (13. Mai 2013)

Guten Abend


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2013)

Och ne, geh wech.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Och ne, geh wech.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Mai 2013)

Turtles in Time!


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Verwarnhöhe? Wie hoch war die denn?^^



Notiz an mich: Der Patient leidet immernoch an Gedächtnisverlust.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Notiz an mich: Der Patient leidet immernoch an Gedächtnisverlust.



Was habe ich getaaaaaaaaan? ._. Ich weiss es nicht.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was habe ich getaaaaaaaaan? ._. Ich weiss es nicht.



Du könntest wenigstens so viel Anstand zeigen und deine Taten nicht verleumden.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2013)

Ich weiss es ernsthaft nicht mehr O_o


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Mai 2013)

Ist vielleicht sogar besser so...


----------



## Konov (13. Mai 2013)

Gudde Nacht


----------



## Olliruh (13. Mai 2013)




----------



## Aun (13. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was habe ich getaaaaaaaaan? ._. Ich weiss es nicht.



hmmmmm jetzt muss ich doch echt mal meine skype historie aufmachen


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

Nabend Rassel*aufdenZettelnachles*bande.


----------



## Aun (13. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nabend Rassel*aufdenZettelnachles*bande.



verbrennt alle beweise


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> verbrennt alle beweise



Welche Beweise?


----------



## Olliruh (13. Mai 2013)

Ich hab Hunger ._.


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich hab Hunger ._.



Mach dir was zu essen.


----------



## Aun (13. Mai 2013)

2 toastscheiben, salamie und wahlweise remou oder ketchup. fertig ist das mahl


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2013)




----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Ich gönn mir jetzt auch n Brötchen mit lecker Salami


----------



## Aun (13. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich gönn mir jetzt auch n Brötchen mit lecker Salami



jawoll! so macht man das! ich bin stolz auf dich


----------



## Olliruh (13. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mach dir was zu essen.



Eltern pennen schon und kein bock die zu wecken. 
Gibt es einen weg, Sim City zu zocken ohne es kaufen zu müssen ?


----------



## Aun (13. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Eltern pennen schon und kein bock die zu wecken.
> Gibt es einen weg, Sim City zu zocken ohne es kaufen zu müssen ?



wie kannst du nur so frevelhaft sei und deine eltern beim stulle schmiern wecken?
2. ja den gibt es   



Spoiler



(noch nicht)


----------



## Olliruh (13. Mai 2013)

Ne meine Mutter hat damit kein Problem, die schläft wie ein Stein aber mein Stiefvater wacht schon auf wenn ich die Badezimmertür aufmache.


----------



## Aun (13. Mai 2013)

very strange


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Eltern pennen schon und kein bock die zu wecken.
> Gibt es einen weg, Sim City zu zocken ohne es kaufen zu müssen ?



Letzteres fragst du nicht gerade ernsthaft hier, oder?


----------



## Olliruh (14. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Letzteres fragst du nicht gerade ernsthaft hier, oder?



Warum denn nicht ?


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht ?


Weil einer wie ich auf die Idee kommen könnte zu reporten und dann kommt ein Mod und beschwert sich wieder, dass er sich hier zeigen muss, weil jemand es gewagt hat ein Ticket zu eröffnen.


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht ?



Weil es schon in die illegale Richtung abdriftet und das hier wohl weiterhin nicht gerne gesehen ist. xD


----------



## Olliruh (14. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil es schon in die illegale Richtung abdriftet und das hier wohl weiterhin nicht gerne gesehen ist. xD



Aber ich frag doch nur. Ein einfaches "ja da und da" hätte mir gereicht.


----------



## Reflox (14. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Aber ich frag doch nur. Ein einfaches "ja da und da" hätte mir gereicht.



Einen Weg gibt es immer.


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Aber ich frag doch nur. Ein einfaches "ja da und da" hätte mir gereicht.



Selbst das ist wohl nicht so passend. :S


----------



## Olliruh (14. Mai 2013)

Aber wer brauch schon Sims City wenn er das haben kann
Mein Link


----------



## Reflox (14. Mai 2013)

Towelis lieblingsspiel oder so...


----------



## Wynn (14. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was habe ich getaaaaaaaaan? ._. Ich weiss es nicht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Mai 2013)

Chicken


----------



## Maladin (14. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.golem.de/news/autocomplete-google-zeigt-nur-was-wir-denken-1305-99249.html

Namd Bande


----------



## schneemaus (14. Mai 2013)

So, grade nach Hause gekommen, war ein ziemlich produktiver Tag heute. Vormittags mal in ner Vorlesung gewesen und was über emotionale Intelligenz gelernt, dann bei meinem Therapeuten die bislang anstrengendste und produktivste Sitzung gehabt und eben war ich noch mit Freunden (13 waren wir insgesamt) beim Chinesen-All-You-Can-Eat-Buffet gewesen. Nach 12 Stunden, die mit völlig unterschiedlichen Dingen gefüllt waren, langt's jetzt langsam mal. Jetzt nur noch irgendwie runter kommen :/


----------



## Wynn (14. Mai 2013)

den eintrag gibts aber wirklich ^^


----------



## Maladin (14. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> So, grade nach Hause gekommen, war ein ziemlich produktiver Tag heute. Vormittags mal in ner Vorlesung gewesen und was über emotionale Intelligenz gelernt, dann bei meinem Therapeuten die bislang anstrengendste und produktivste Sitzung gehabt und eben war ich noch mit Freunden (13 waren wir insgesamt) beim Chinesen-All-You-Can-Eat-Buffet gewesen. Nach 12 Stunden, die mit völlig unterschiedlichen Dingen gefüllt waren, langt's jetzt langsam mal. Jetzt nur noch irgendwie runter kommen :/



Folge einfach den bunten Linien auf dem Boden um runter zu kommen - Namd



Wynn schrieb:


> den eintrag gibts aber wirklich ^^



Rule 34


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Mai 2013)

Jau, einfach mal runterkommen.




Wynn?


----------



## Olliruh (14. Mai 2013)

Hallöchen


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2013)

Naaaaaaaabend


----------



## Olliruh (14. Mai 2013)

^still no sim city


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ^still no sim city



Spiel halt Sim City 4. Ist eh besser


----------



## Olliruh (14. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spiel halt Sim City 4. Ist eh besser



Seh ich aus als hätte ich das ?


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Seh ich aus als hätte ich das ?



ja


----------



## schneemaus (14. Mai 2013)

Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr voll müde und kaputt seid, aber zu aufgekratzt, um schlafen gehen zu können?


----------



## Maladin (14. Mai 2013)

http://www.clipfish.de/video/789835/schreibmaschine/

*tipp tipp*


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr voll müde und kaputt seid, aber zu aufgekratzt, um schlafen gehen zu können?



Leider. Das Problem habe ich ziemlich oft. _*[Comment, that´s supposed to cheer up]!*_


----------



## schneemaus (14. Mai 2013)

Normalerweise fall ich nach so produktiven Tagen ins Bett und schlaf recht schnell, aber heute funktioniert's irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Razyl (14. Mai 2013)

Maladin schrieb:


> http://www.clipfish....chreibmaschine/
> 
> *tipp tipp*



Malamupf!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr voll müde und kaputt seid, aber zu aufgekratzt, um schlafen gehen zu können?


Nope, ich kann zu jeder Uhrzeit, egal wo schlafen und das selbst wenn ich davor 3 Kannen Kaffee gesoffen hab.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Mai 2013)

Ich bin ziemlich froh wieder nen Schlafrhythmus zu haben, vor nem Jahr hab ich noch um 5 Uhr morgens im Nachschwärmer geguckt um zu sehen, ob wer geschrieben hat.

Im Moment schlaf ich so von 0:30 bis 6:20, damit komm ich gut klar.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Mai 2013)

Schlafrythmus? Kann man das essen? 

Guten Abend übrigens. :3


----------



## Wynn (14. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr voll müde und kaputt seid, aber zu aufgekratzt, um schlafen gehen zu können?



atm leider andersrum


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Mai 2013)

PUNCH A ROCKET IN THE FACE!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Mai 2013)

wynn shoutbox




edit: klasse wie ich wynn immer verfehle. ^^



Schamlose Wildstarwerbung incoming






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (14. Mai 2013)

Nacht ihr Banditen


----------



## Reflox (15. Mai 2013)

El Presidente ist wieder da.


----------



## zoizz (15. Mai 2013)

Aloha?


----------



## Aun (15. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mampf


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wuäh pure zucker ^^

guddn abend!


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2013)

Rolling around at the speed of sound!


----------



## Wynn (15. Mai 2013)

Er wird dann vom Partner abgekaut; vermutlich kann er nicht wieder nachwachsen, so dass die Schnecke, deren Penis amputiert werden musste, künftig auf die weibliche Rolle beschränkt ist.


----------



## iShock (15. Mai 2013)

häääääää waaaaas ?



achja gutn abnd


----------



## Wynn (15. Mai 2013)

iShock schrieb:


> häääääää waaaaas ?



Der Marienkäfer steht auf Sex. Der Akt an sich ist wenig spektakulär, besticht jedoch durch seine Dauer: Bis zu 18 Stunden lang paart sich ein Marienkäferpärchen.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2013)

Wenn man Lagerregal rückwärts ausspricht kommt nicht "GIMME YOUR MONEY, FAGGOT!" raus.


----------



## Legendary (15. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wenn man Lagerregal rückwärts ausspricht kommt nicht "GIMME YOUR MONEY, FAGGOT!" raus.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2013)

Ich gründ jetzt ne Gilde! Wer macht mit?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Mai 2013)

inv


----------



## Olliruh (15. Mai 2013)

ICH


----------



## Reflox (15. Mai 2013)

Nur wenn es einen rosa Wappenrock gibt.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2013)

Ist mir eigentlich egal. Hauptsache ne Gilde.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Mai 2013)

UP THE IRONS!


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> UP THE IRONS!



Hast du Smaug eigentlich zum Proktologen gebracht, nachdem du mit ihm fertig warst?


----------



## Razyl (15. Mai 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> UP THE IRONS!



Eine Schildkröte o,o


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Mai 2013)

Smaug ist privatversichert und kriegt nur die beste Behandlung.


----------



## Xidish (16. Mai 2013)

Was für ein Chaos das gestern nachmittag war ...
Sowas habe ich in fast 20 Jahren hier noch nicht erlebt. 

Es kündigte sich nix an, kam ganz allmählich - und dann ward es plötzlich überall weiß.
Es fehlte nur noch das passende Getränk, um die Eisstücke sinnvoll nutzen zu können. 

Ich spreche von ca 10min Hagelschlag.

Danke an eine Freundin - durch die ich nun keine blauen Flecken habe.


----------



## Aun (16. Mai 2013)

erzähl mal lieber was beim arzt rauskam, wobei das schon recht lustig war ^^


----------



## Xidish (16. Mai 2013)

War gestern nur kurz beim Hausarzt, war mir aber zu voll.
Daher bin auch gleich wieder abgehauen.
Und der ausführlich Bericht über das merkwürdige CT kommt bei dem eh erst nächste Woche an.

Jedenfalls ging heute ein "freundlicher"^^ Brief an die Radiologie über die "mißglückte Untersuchung" an den dortigen Chefarzt raus.
Bin auf die Reaktion gespannt, falls es überhaupt eine gibt.


----------



## Wynn (16. Mai 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Smaug beste Behandlung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Mai 2013)

Ach kommt schon. Postet hier doch mal einer was.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPr8v67-CW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Mai 2013)

Warum komm ich mir grad so vor, als hätte ich 3x Beatle Juice gesagt?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Warum komm ich mir grad so vor, als hätte ich 3x Beatle Juice gesagt?



Schon blöd wenn man sich ins eigene Fleisch schneidet, mh? Hätteste nicht was geschrieben, dann hätte ich auch nichts gepostet ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schon blöd wenn man sich ins eigene Fleisch schneidet, mh? Hätteste nicht was geschrieben, dann hätte ich auch nichts gepostet ^^



Ich bin eher überrascht, dass es so schnell ging.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uuey81LGgNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich bin eher überrascht, dass es so schnell ging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin immer da, wo du mich nicht siehst


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin immer da, wo du mich nicht siehst



Du schwimmst in meinen Fäkalien? Lass mal das Hobby bei Seite und schau di lieber das Video an. Das hat Katzen!


----------



## Legendary (16. Mai 2013)

Moin ihr Luschen!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lSLSGpaH12Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und jetzt:
Tanzt!


----------



## Olliruh (16. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EsWS2z3n3HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Fick dich ist mein Name.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Mai 2013)

Ist das n Doppelname oder ist "Dich" der Nachname?


----------



## Olliruh (16. Mai 2013)

Vorname Fick Nachname Dich


----------



## H2OTest (16. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=phbry03j0So

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sie rasiern bitches!


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2013)

Was labert ihr wieder fürn stuss hier


----------



## Thoor (16. Mai 2013)

Wir sind weder Vorbild, noch Idol 
Unterhemd, Pappbecher, Paracetamol 
Abgedrehte Nervenbündel, geh mir aus dem Weg 
Warum sollte ich mich ändern? Mein Lebensstil ist okay

woooooh \o/


----------



## Aun (16. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin immer da, wo du mich nicht siehst






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IkYBUv7m82A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


OH JUNGE JA


----------



## Thoor (16. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Leute die in einem fensterlosen Raum eine Sonnenbrille tragen


----------



## Reflox (17. Mai 2013)

sup-diddely-doo


----------



## zoizz (17. Mai 2013)

als die Welt noch cool war ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FoKzT (17. Mai 2013)

guten Abend


----------



## Aun (17. Mai 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> als die Welt noch cool war ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (17. Mai 2013)

Aloha liebe Internetsüchtigenmitpersonalcomputerkollegen


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Mai 2013)

Ich poste hier ohne besonderen Grund.


----------



## Legendary (17. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich poste hier ohne besonderen Grund.



Gime yr mney fggt!


----------



## zoizz (17. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich poste hier ohne besonderen Grund.



So nenne er mir seinen nicht besonderen, doch nur einfachen Grund, welcher ihm diesen Post verfassen ließ.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (17. Mai 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> So nenne er mir seinen nicht besonderen, doch nur einfachen Grund, welcher ihm diesen Post verfassen ließ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



er ist einfach nur dumm. daher kommen solche posts zustande    gerade wenn man frisch aus dem mobbing thread kommt


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> er ist einfach nur dumm. daher kommen solche posts zustande



Ich hatte mal das Motto:"infantil aber glücklich" Vielleicht muss ich ja das erste Wort durch "dumm" ersetzten.


----------



## Legendary (17. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> er ist einfach nur dumm.


Klarer Fall von Mobbing du Homofürst.


----------



## Wynn (17. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Homofürst.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (17. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Momentan die Aperol Werbung 5/5
> 
> Ich hör so hin und seh die Locations und denk mir mhm lecker und im nächsten Moment wird der Aperol eingeblendet, Kettenreaktion im Kopf -> ich denk an Mittwoch und das Grauen überkommt mich wieder



dafür sind die qupotd ^^^


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2013)

Pups


----------



## FoKzT (17. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Pups


----------



## win3ermute (17. Mai 2013)

Bwäh! Ich will seit Monaten ein "längeres Blog-Projekt" anfangen und kann mich einfach nicht aufraffen. Ich hab' mal meine ollen "cinema"-Hefte vor einiger Zeit 'rausgekramt und finde da in der Rückschau einiges, was bemerkenswert ist (sei es, daß die Ankündigung von Spielbergs "Schindler's List" als ganz mieser Aprilscherz aufgefasst wurde; sei es auch ein Interview mit Lucas nach "Return of the Jedi", wo er bemerkt, daß ihn die Vorgeschichte ja überhaupt nicht interessiert und wenn er noch was mit StarWars macht, dann die Folgegeschichte mit Luke und Hans Blagen etc.). 

Kann mir wer helfen, meine Motivation zu finden?


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Mai 2013)




----------



## seanbuddha (17. Mai 2013)

Wird da etwa illegaler Drogenkonsum propagiert?


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wird da etwa illegaler Drogenkonsum propagiert?



Lass mich noch 2 durchdübeln und ich kann nett zu dir sein


----------



## Xidish (17. Mai 2013)

Ich könnt ****

Ich will endlich schlafen.
Nur ist gerade wieder Gewitter.

Und angekündigt haben sie Hagel mit um die 3cm Durchmesser.

"na super"


----------



## zoizz (17. Mai 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Kann mir wer helfen, meine Motivation zu finden?



Kenn ich.
Ich steh kurz vor einem umzug und hab mir seit Wochen vorgenommen, wertigen Kram aus dem Keller (Autoradio, Bassrolle, Wii etc) noch mit Auktionen zu Geld zu machen. Aber irgendwie... *ächz*

Ich seh es schon kommen: Umzug und alles ausm Keller kommt aufm Müll....weil zu faul.


Ich glaube, Schrotti ist Nichtraucher.


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2013)

Reich mal rum die Tüte.


----------



## Xidish (17. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee, aber zur Motivation trägt das nicht bei = )


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Mai 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Schrotti ist Nichtraucher.



There is this intelligence report comming from? Security is top notch and still such a leakage of information. Seems like I can trust nobody!


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Lass mich noch 2 durchdübeln und ich kann nett zu dir sein



Genosse, so ein Verhalten sieht die Partei nicht gern. Ich lasse sie noch einmal mit einer Verwarnung davon kommen.


----------



## win3ermute (18. Mai 2013)

Na doll - nach einer Tüte wäre meine Motivation ja völlig im Arsch. Immerhin wäre mir das dann völlig egal


----------



## Reflox (18. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_PrJTgC54sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sup


----------



## Reflox (18. Mai 2013)

Pennt ihr schon alle oder was?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Mai 2013)

jop ich penne. 

ne ich guck 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLLJ94mUjUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (18. Mai 2013)

Hat das jemand schon gespielt? Ich würds ja gerne kaufen aber bin immo knapp bei Kasse, daher kauf ich mir nurnoch wirklich empfehlenswerte Spiele


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Mai 2013)

Ich versuche gerade einen Traum zu deuten den ich mal geträumt habe. Ich habe jemanden gezwungen Riesige Spinnen zu essen. *Grübel*

Also, wir haben:
Laufen Spinnen über den eigenen Körper, werden Sie bald mit einigen Sorgen und Aufregungen konfrontiert.
Sehen Sie Spinnen, stehen Ihnen neidische Anfeindungen bevor.
Träumen Sie davon, Gewalt anzuwenden, sollten Sie sich um eine Aussprache mit der Person bemühen, gegen die sich Ihre Gewalt gerichtet hat.

Hmmmmm, mal weiter schauen ^^

Aber ich kannte die Person garnicht. Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## Aun (18. Mai 2013)

konichwa bitches!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Mai 2013)

"Komisch. Ich hatte sie damals für einen Arier gehalten."
"Bin ich auch. Vegetarier."

Chaplin ist einfach klasse


----------



## Aun (18. Mai 2013)

na ach nee. da hat wohl jemand ne sich unbekannte perle entdeckt ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Mai 2013)

Ach nee^^


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Mai 2013)

chicken


----------



## Reflox (18. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> konichwa bitches!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (18. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PeM-TXau5kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OH YEAH BBY


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMezadIUnK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der Film zuende, diese Rede und draußen ist Feuerwerk, was für ein Feeling


----------



## Aun (18. Mai 2013)

war klar, der kleine darf sein nazibild posten, aber poste ich mal was gibts gleich haue .....


----------



## Thoor (18. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> war klar, der kleine darf sein nazibild posten, aber poste ich mal was gibts gleich haue .....



Das ist kein Nazi, das ist sein sog. Grammarnazi! Das was anderes


----------



## Wynn (18. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> war klar, der kleine darf sein nazibild posten, aber poste ich mal was gibts gleich haue .....



das ist halt sean ^^ von dem erwartet man nix anderes mehr der wird eh bald in die geschlossene abteilung von buffed geschickt wo er ein forum ganz für sich allein hat


----------



## Reflox (18. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> war klar, der kleine darf sein nazibild posten, aber poste ich mal was gibts gleich haue .....



Ach ich wette darauf dass mein *rsch schon reportet wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> das ist halt sean ^^ von dem erwartet man nix anderes mehr der wird eh bald in die geschlossene abteilung von buffed geschickt wo er ein forum ganz für sich allein hat


Ich war nicht gemeint Wrynnychen. Und wenn diese Rede von Charlie Chaplin gelöscht wird dann lösche ich meinen Account.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich war nicht gemeint Wrynnychen. Und wenn diese Rede von Charlie Chaplin gelöscht wird dann lösche ich meinen Account.



Da sollte man doch glatt nen Report raushauen


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Mai 2013)

Wenn die Mods das machen, sollen sie das tun. Dann möchte ich aber nicht mehr hier sein ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Mai 2013)

Warum schaue ich mir Animationstutorials an?


----------



## Thoor (18. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich war nicht gemeint Wrynnychen. Und wenn diese Rede von Charlie Chaplin gelöscht wird dann lösche ich meinen Account.



Dear Admins...


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2013)

Grad Darjeeling Tee aufgesetzt, wollte ne prise Zucker reintun, dabei sind mir etwa 10 Esslöffel Zucker reingerutscht 

Schmeckt irgendwie süß aber passt


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Mai 2013)

Ich wollt mich nicht loswerden. Ihr braucht mich.


----------



## Reflox (18. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dS-iKYbn2yE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (19. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFhfR-HLNLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hätten sie mal den raab weitermachen lassen ohne ihn sind wir immer weit abgeschlagen ^^

das von den dänen das gewonnen hat ist ganz cool besonders die flöte und die trommel 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k59E7T0H-Us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nur ka warum die barfuss rumläuft ^^


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2013)

Norwegens Beitrag ist mal richtig fett.
Lena ... gibt Norwegen dann gleich auch 7 und 10 Punkte ^^
Mit Dänemark bin ich zufrieden, nur kein Südostblock plz


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2013)

Nabend, was ein doofer Tag


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZptnYkdfhqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




LLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAANNNNNGGGGGEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2013)

Rexo schrieb:


> LLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAANNNNNGGGGGEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hallo Rexo o.o


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2013)

Maaaa...ein razyl ;D


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2013)

Rexo schrieb:


> Maaaa...ein razyl ;D



Lange nichts gehört von dir


----------



## Saji (19. Mai 2013)

Rexo schrieb:


> Maaaa...ein razyl ;D



Dieser... Avatar... faszinierend!


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2013)

Hehe 

Jo ^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Dieser... Avatar... faszinierend!



Es ist nunja... ein Fuchs. So faszinierend?


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2013)

hehe.....habe noch andere Avatare 

Aber der hier is finde ich am niedlichsten :3


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2013)

Rexo schrieb:


> hehe.....habe noch andere Avatare
> 
> Aber der hier is finde ich am niedlichsten :3



Immer diese Niedlichkeit


----------



## Caps-lock (19. Mai 2013)

Wo hier grad noch was los ist...

Heute auf der Rückfahrt von Niedersachsen nach Bremen über die Dörfer sind mir haufenweise Gruppen von 2 Radfahrern mit GPS + ein Läufer begegnet die auf Busse
zugelaufen sind, die ein niederländisches Kennzeichen haben.

In den Nachrichten stand nichts und irgendwie wirkte das ganze schon fast ein wenig seltsam da es mitten in der Nacht war.


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2013)

Es sind die Illuminaten!!!


Good Night


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P1P4laQIvZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (19. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2013)

Fairy Tail is so n geiler anime :3


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Mai 2013)

Mir tut alles weh ._.


----------



## Wynn (19. Mai 2013)

auch wenn ich die frage bereue ^^

wo genau tut es dir weh ?


----------



## Thoor (19. Mai 2013)

Hopp Schwiz!


----------



## Olliruh (19. Mai 2013)

Nabend.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> auch wenn ich die frage bereue ^^
> 
> wo genau tut es dir weh ?



Meine Beine, meine Füße und die Oberschenkel ._.


----------



## Alux (19. Mai 2013)

Mhm niemand will heut Kino


----------



## Wynn (19. Mai 2013)

axxo ^^


----------



## Olliruh (19. Mai 2013)

Kann mich nicht bei LoL einloggen mhhh seltsam.. hat jemand lust nächste woche auf ein Konzert in Hagen? Keiner von meinen Freunden hat bock.


----------



## Alux (19. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht bei LoL einloggen mhhh seltsam.. hat jemand lust nächste woche auf ein Konzert in Hagen? Keiner von meinen Freunden hat bock.



Auf ein Konzert hab ich potentiell immer Lust nur die Entfernung ist etwas weit


----------



## orkman (19. Mai 2013)

spielt hier wer aktiv d3 oder so ? suche leute zum kennen lernen und gemeinsamen farmen in d3 vllt .... immer mit fremden umherzugimpen ist einfach nur kacke ... ausserdem redet von denen nie jmd ... koennt ja ne pm schicken wenn ihr wollt ...
sc2 spiel ich auch 

PS: adde euch dann morgen oder uebermorgen


----------



## Aun (19. Mai 2013)

neee bloß nicht ^^ daher bekommmt man ja stakler


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Mai 2013)

*Stöhn* Ich will schlafen ._. Ich muss aber noch Lfr machen ._.


----------



## orkman (19. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> neee bloß nicht ^^ daher bekommmt man ja stakler



ja hab ja sonst nichts zu tun 0.o


----------



## Alux (19. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Stöhn* Ich will schlafen ._. Ich muss aber noch Lfr machen ._.



Immer diese Verpflichtungen durch WoW


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2013)

Für mache ist das Spiel in der Freizeit zur 2. Arbeit geworden ^^ "man hat sich xx hart erarbeitet"


----------



## Alux (19. Mai 2013)

Ich werd mich jz dann mal ner guten Runde C&C Generals widmen


----------



## Reflox (20. Mai 2013)

Spielt einer von euch CIV V mit Gods & Kings?


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Spielt einer von euch CIV V mit Gods & Kings?



Ab und an. warum?


----------



## Reflox (20. Mai 2013)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ab und an. warum?



Such jemanden der mal Lust hätte Multiplayer zu spielen :>


----------



## Olliruh (20. Mai 2013)

Findet sonst noch jemand das Destiny der beste SC2 Spieler war den es jemals gegeben hat ?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CG-AtACfOuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Findet sonst noch jemand das Destiny der beste SC2 Spieler war den es jemals gegeben hat ?



Ich spiel & schaue kein Sc2, von daher... keine ahnung?


----------



## schneemaus (20. Mai 2013)

Bwaaaahahahaha... Wir wurden vorhin per Mail als "grüne Gören" bezeichnet und angeblich hätten wir jemanden aus unserer Gruppe rausgeschmissen. Wir haben ihn lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass er seine Differenzen mit der Gruppe doch auch da klären soll und nicht per Mail, weil das immer doof kommt. Gnihihi, ich find das so niedlich.

Btw: Ich hab mir heute selbst die Haare geschnitten, weiß der Geier, was mich da geritten hat. Neuer Schnitt, nich nur Spitzen geschnitten, aber... Es sieht tatsächlich gut aus


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Bwaaaahahahaha... Wir wurden vorhin per Mail als "grüne Gören" bezeichnet und angeblich hätten wir jemanden aus unserer Gruppe rausgeschmissen. Wir haben ihn lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass er seine Differenzen mit der Gruppe doch auch da klären soll und nicht per Mail, weil das immer doof kommt. Gnihihi, ich find das so niedlich.
> 
> Btw: Ich hab mir heute selbst die Haare geschnitten, weiß der Geier, was mich da geritten hat. Neuer Schnitt, nich nur Spitzen geschnitten, aber... Es sieht tatsächlich gut aus



1. Äh ... okay? 

2. Selbst geschnitten und es sieht gut aus?

3. Hallooooooo Schneemaus


----------



## Thoor (20. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Bwaaaahahahaha... Wir wurden vorhin per Mail als "grüne Gören" bezeichnet und angeblich hätten wir jemanden aus unserer Gruppe rausgeschmissen. Wir haben ihn lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass er seine Differenzen mit der Gruppe doch auch da klären soll und nicht per Mail, weil das immer doof kommt. Gnihihi, ich find das so niedlich.
> 
> Btw: Ich hab mir heute selbst die Haare geschnitten, weiß der Geier, was mich da geritten hat. Neuer Schnitt, nich nur Spitzen geschnitten, aber... Es sieht tatsächlich gut aus



Aus welcher Gruppe habt ihr wen rausgeschmissen


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Mai 2013)

Wie wollen wir eigentlich Ollis Teufelskind nennen?


----------



## iShock (20. Mai 2013)

#Yolo#Swag oder so - mit hashtag natürlich


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nhy2aNEPshw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie wollen wir eigentlich Ollis Teufelskind nennen?



Alesana und wenns nen junge wird nennen wir ihr farid


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Mai 2013)

Nicht Adolf oder Heinrich?


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2013)

sean du bist sowas von das krokodil vom kasperl theater !


----------



## Reflox (20. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alesana und wenns nen junge wird nennen wir ihr farid



Kevin würde eher passen.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Mai 2013)

Haha nein als ob 
Wenns nen Mädchen wird ,nenn ich sie Lea wenns nen Junge wird ,wirds abgetrieben


----------



## Saji (20. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Kevin würde eher passen.



"Kääävennn! De Mama hät jesacht du solls' Esse komme! Und bring de Schantall mit!"


----------



## Reflox (20. Mai 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> "Kääävennn! De Mama hät jesacht du solls' Esse komme! Und bring de Schantall mit!"



Schakeline, jetzt gibts keine Banane, wir haben Körriwurst zu Mittag ausgemachtet!

Ich will auch keinen Sohn haben.

Tochter oder gar nix hier


----------



## Olliruh (20. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tochter oder gar nix hier



Fritzl 2.0 oder was ?


----------



## Reflox (20. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Fritzl 2.0 oder was ?



Oah alter wie ekelhaft.


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Fritzl 2.0 oder was ?



nein er will nur iwann einen auf ´murica 2.0 machen und den typen mit dem sig 550 ( btw geiles teil) in schach halten


----------



## Reflox (20. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ´murica 2.0



Ich geb dir gleich 'Murica 2.0


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2013)

communism 2.0


----------



## Olliruh (20. Mai 2013)

Morgen Arbeiten fml


----------



## Aun (21. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen Arbeiten fml




hör ich da ein großes "MIMIMI"????? tu wat für die wirtschaft!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2013)

Um mal das Thema fortzuführen: Wofür ich Microsoft jetzt schon hasse (und Sony evtl. auch, obwohl sie es schon dementiert haben) ist die Tatsache, dass sie keine gebrauchten Spiele mehr zulassen. Ich meine, wenn sie wenigsten keine monatl. Gebühren fordern würden, das ist einfach dreist. Ich habe natürlich auch 120 &#8364; im Monat, um ihnen die für neue Spiele in den Hintern zu schieben. All meine Games für PS und Xbox sind gebrauchte Titel, die ich auch gebraucht gekauft habe.

Zudem fällt das Verleih - Geschäft komplett weg.


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2013)

möööp


----------



## Legendary (21. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich meine, wenn sie wenigsten keine monatl. Gebühren fordern würden, das ist einfach dreist. Ich habe natürlich auch 120 € im Monat, um ihnen die für neue Spiele in den Hintern zu schieben. All meine Games für PS und Xbox sind gebrauchte Titel, die ich auch gebraucht gekauft habe.



RGH *hust*


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> RGH *hust*



Ruhe du Fanboy!


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Mai 2013)




----------



## orkman (21. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Um mal das Thema fortzuführen: Wofür ich Microsoft jetzt schon hasse (und Sony evtl. auch, obwohl sie es schon dementiert haben) ist die Tatsache, dass sie keine gebrauchten Spiele mehr zulassen. Ich meine, wenn sie wenigsten keine monatl. Gebühren fordern würden, das ist einfach dreist. Ich habe natürlich auch 120 € im Monat, um ihnen die für neue Spiele in den Hintern zu schieben. All meine Games für PS und Xbox sind gebrauchte Titel, die ich auch gebraucht gekauft habe.
> 
> Zudem fällt das Verleih - Geschäft komplett weg.



doch gebrauchte spiele sollen laufen wenn man dem hier traut : http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/games/neue-xbox-microsoft-baut-den-apple-fernseher-a-900616.html

unten die vergleichsbox schauen


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Mai 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> doch gebrauchte spiele sollen laufen wenn man dem hier traut : http://www.spiegel.d...r-a-900616.html



Der Spiegelartikel ist für mich keine vertrauenswürdige Quelle. Genau der gleiche Text könnte auch auf einem Prospekt von M$ stehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe das stimmt. Die Podcaster von Gamespot, die auf Twitch live kommentiert haben, meinten weil Microsoft alles "neu" und eine komplett unverbrauchte Erfahrung bieten will, dass sie deswegen den Gebrauchtmarkt komplett ausschließen. Bleibt abzuwarten. Hängt meiner Meinung nach auch viel mit Sony zusammen, die zwar meinten, dass man weiterhin gebrauchte Spiele spielen kann, allerdings wohl ältere Titel nicht mehr. Die soll man dann für Lau downloaden können. Irgendwie so wars.


----------



## Wynn (21. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> RGH *hust*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (21. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tihihi


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Mai 2013)

Meine güte, Kinder. Regt euch doch nicht über den Konsolenkrieg auf. Hier, singt lieber mit!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jHPOzQzk9Qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Spoiler



Wir wissen doch alle das Pcs am besten sind.


----------



## Wynn (21. Mai 2013)

jo für die konsole gibts keine sonderangebote an spielen oder erst sehr spät ^^


----------



## Reflox (21. Mai 2013)

Jetzt lasst doch mal den Konsolenkrieg! Wir wissen alle das Xboxer einfach nur doof sind u_u




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FMqPvn549ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht aus wie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. Mai 2013)

Da importier ich mir doch lieber die neue FUNSTATION 3!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (21. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Da importier ich mir doch lieber die neue FUNSTATION 3!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, mit High Definition Komponenten-Anschluss.


----------



## orkman (21. Mai 2013)

mich erinnert die xbox one an die nes ... retro ....
wow die xbox parodie ist ja mal echt grottenschlecht ....


----------



## Saji (22. Mai 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> wow die xbox parodie ist ja mal echt grottenschlecht ....



Ja, auch eben erst wegen deinem Post angesehen... irgendwie lächerlich. Und dabei nicht mal sonderlich komisch.


----------



## Reflox (22. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q77sJT8O56E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



what.


----------



## Aun (22. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> what.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2013)

Youtube stellt mich vor die Wahl: Entweder ich wechsle jetzt auf das neue Youtube-Design oder es wird mir in 14 Tagen aufgezwungen.


----------



## schneemaus (22. Mai 2013)

Na ihrs? Die Hipsterbraut is da


----------



## Wynn (22. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Youtube stellt mich vor die Wahl: Entweder ich wechsle jetzt auf das neue Youtube-Design oder es wird mir in 14 Tagen aufgezwungen.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D1Nq086QB1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich kenn das gefühl - fand facebook vor der timeline auch besser und dann wurde sie mir aufgezwungen


@schneemaus

warum hipster ?


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Na ihrs? Die Hipsterbraut is da



Ich vergebe dir.


----------



## schneemaus (22. Mai 2013)

Na ja. Ich hab weder Röhrenjeans, noch Nerdbrille oder ein Apple-Pro- oh. Mein iPod Nano... Er hält halt schon sechs Jahre, ich will ihn nicht ersetzen müssen


----------



## schneemaus (22. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> @schneemaus
> 
> warum hipster ?



Siehe Kaffee-Thread.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Na ja. Ich hab weder Röhrenjeans, noch Nerdbrille oder ein Apple-Pro- oh. Mein iPod Nano... Er hält halt schon sechs Jahre, ich will ihn nicht ersetzen müssen



So lange du nicht auf "Schau mich an! Ich spiele WoW und kaufe mir eine Brille, wie die von Woody Allen, von einem Designer! Ich bin ein Hipster! Ich hab mal einen Kiosk gesehen, in dem es Hefte gab und mag The Big Bang Theory! Ich bin VOLL DER NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! Ich und meine Nerdfreunde unterhalten uns jeden Tag im Starbucks darüber, uns Macbooks zu kaufen, weil wir solche NERDS SIND! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD!" machst, ist alles gut.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Mai 2013)

Tach Kinder.


----------



## schneemaus (22. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> So lange du nicht auf "Schau mich an! Ich spiele WoW und kaufe mir eine Brille, wie die von Woody Allen, von einem Designer! Ich bin ein Hipster! Ich hab mal einen Kiosk gesehen, in dem es Hefte gab und mag The Big Bang Theory! Ich bin VOLL DER NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! Ich und meine Nerdfreunde unterhalten uns jeden Tag im Starbucks darüber, uns Macbooks zu kaufen, weil wir solche NERDS SIND! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD! NERD!" machst, ist alles gut.



WoW spiel ich nicht mehr, Designersachen sind absolut überbewertet, die Brillen sehen scheiße aus, vor allem an mir, The Big Bang Theory ist ganz gut, mehr auch nicht, ein Kiosk, in dem es Hefte gibt? Woah... Starbucks <3 Und wie gesagt, ein Macbook hab ich nich ^_^

Aber ich häng wirklich oft mit meinen Freunden im Starbucks ab. Der Laden macht mich echt noch arm  Ich hab schon so ne Karte von denen, damit ich meine Extra Shots bald umsonst bekomme xD


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Mai 2013)

Starbucks ist Hipster hoch 10!111elf!!1
Nein, mal im ernst. Sind zwar Teuer aber guten Kaffee können sie ja machen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sind zwar Teuer aber guten Kaffee können sie ja machen ^^



Du hast keine Ahnung von Kaffee.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Mai 2013)

Ich trinke ja auch nur grünen Tee  Damit kann ich dich vollschwatzen.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich trinke ja auch nur grünen Tee  Damit kann ich dich vollschwatzen.



Leg los.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Leg los.


Was willst du denn wissen?^^

Meine Lieblungssorte ist Gunpowder, der wird schön Golden wenn man ihn richtig aufkocht und hat einen guten Geschmack. Dabei sollte man natürlich drauf achten weiches Wasser zu benutzen und das Wasser nicht kochen zu lassen, ansonsten verändert das den Geschmack. Hartes Wasser macht den Tee etwas fader, und wenn es Kocht zu bitter. So schaut die Sorte übrigens aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was willst du denn wissen?^^



Everything and its mother!


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Mai 2013)

Man sollte Grünen Tee auch immer lose kaufen und nicht in Teebeuteln...das ist Mist. Die Qualität lässt sich so am besten halten, außerdem nicht zu kühl lagern, das verändert die ganze Sache nochmal. Wie eine schwedische Lady behandeln 

Aber ich geh jetzt schlafen. Nachti!

&#12541;(*´&#9661;&#65344&#9670;&#12446;&#12288;&#65332;&#65349;&#65345;&#65293;&#65332;&#65353;&#65357;&#65349;&#9834;


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2013)

gudde nacht


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Man sollte Grünen Tee auch immer lose kaufen und nicht in Teebeuteln...das ist Mist. Die Qualität lässt sich so am besten halten, außerdem nicht zu kühl lagern, das verändert die ganze Sache nochmal. Wie eine schwedische Lady behandeln
> 
> Aber ich geh jetzt schlafen. Nachti!
> 
> &#12541;(*´&#9661;&#65344&#9670;&#12446;&#12288;&#65332;&#65349;&#65345;&#65293;&#65332;&#65353;&#65357;&#65349;&#9834;



Das war's? Das war ja fast so erbärmlich wie die CrapBox One Präesntation von M$.


----------



## Xidish (22. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Tach Kinder.


Tach Kind  
Ach nee, Kind ist schon schlafen gegangen - na denn gn8.

Hello @ Rest der Übriggebliebenen auf Buffed. 

*afksmoking&kaffeschlürfing in the Kälte... brrrrbrrrr*


----------



## Wynn (22. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das war's? Das war ja fast so erbärmlich wie die CrapBox One Präesntation von M$.



da tueste der präsentation unrecht schrotti die war besser als sein posting ^^


----------



## orkman (22. Mai 2013)

ah menno ... ich muss ein paket nach trier schicken ....an eine privatadresse ... keine paketstation ... und die person die das paket in empfang nimmt muss vllt 20-30 euro zahlen ... 
wo krieg ich sowas her bitte ? ... und nur weil die nicht nach luxemburg liefern und an keine paketstationen -.-

jmd ne idee ? ausser dass ich mir ne freundin aus trier anlachen sollte ?


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Merci, ich lös se mal in deinem Shop ein, was hast im Angebot.



Es geht los ab 100001 Credits. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

Och schade, hätt sofort beide Whiskeys, den Hobbit Soundtrack und das Schwert genommen


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Och schade, hätt sofort beide Whiskeys, den Hobbit Soundtrack und das Schwert genommen



Das Schwert ist wirklich ein tolles Stück. Und vorallem kann man Leute damit trollen indem man sagt "Bin mal eben kurz mein Schwert polieren."
Die denken da was anderes 

Und die beiden Whiskeys hat mir nen Kumpel aus Bulgarien mitgebracht. Sind aber Originale ^^


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

Bushmills ist nur zu empfehlen wobei ich sagen muss das der 16 years old mein Favorit ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Mai 2013)

Ich bin garkein Whiskey trinker. Die beiden Flaschen sind schon fast (Zusammen gerechnet) 1,5 Jahre alt. Ich trinke sehr wenig. Wäre das Met gewesen dann wäre der schon am ersten Tag weg gewesen 

Wobei der Walker echt gut ist.


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

Ich komm mal bei dir vorbei


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich komm mal bei dir vorbei



Immer gern 
Wenn du am dreiköpfigen Hund vorbeikommst.


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

Ich kann singen und ein wenig Gitarre spielen


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich kann singen und ein wenig Gitarre spielen



Das hasse ich wie die Pest, hau ab -_-


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das hasse ich wie die Pest, hau ab -_-



Gnaa und wenn ich ein Fässchen Met mitbring


----------



## Aun (23. Mai 2013)

Y schrieb:


> ficken



wait wat?

french go home!


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Mai 2013)

Bleibt brav Jungs und Mödchen. Keine Unzucht bitte.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Gnaa und wenn ich ein Fässchen Met mitbring



Dann ja! Aber nur guten! Den wahren Met!


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dann ja! Aber nur guten! Den wahren Met!



Hab eh noch keine Urlaubspläne heuer 

Post is ab, vl trifft ders ja


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Hab eh noch keine Urlaubspläne heuer



Dann komm zu mir. Danach brauchst du keine Planung mehr.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Mai 2013)

Eine herzerwärmende Liebesgeschichte namens "Planlos in Seattle"

Moin


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dann komm zu mir. Danach brauchst du keine Planung mehr.



Ich wette mal du wohnst am anderen Ende von Deutschland


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich wette mal du wohnst am anderen Ende von Deutschland



Ach, wo kommt der Herr denn wech?


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Mai 2013)

Irgendjemand bei Cartoon Network ist auf Droge:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F4zlC8jAISk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ach, wo kommt der Herr denn wech?



Hm kürzeste Strecke nach Deutschland über Salzburg land ich in Bayern.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Hm kürzeste Strecke nach Deutschland über Salzburg land ich in Bayern.



Och ne, so ein scheiß Ösi.


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Och ne, so ein scheiß Ösi.



Wenigstens mögen uns die Griechen noch


----------



## schneemaus (23. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=916kgkvcRWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das hab ich auf meinen Nägeln jetzt ^^

Und damit Hallo ihr da *wink*


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2013)

_Nabend. :-)

Boah so MRT-Bilder von Händen (und sicher auch anderen Sachen) sind iwie interessant..ich find sowas spannend. _


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo du da.


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

Aloha


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Mai 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bleibt brav Jungs und Mödchen. Keine Unzucht bitte.


Ja seh ich genau so = )






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nu-ZBJ0jjb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub irgendwie Sean hat mich nimmer lieb


----------



## schneemaus (23. Mai 2013)

Und meine tollen Nägel ignoriert auch jeder


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und meine tollen Nägel ignoriert auch jeder



Ich find se eigentlich recht hübsch, wie lang halten denn die bzw. ab wann muss man nachbessern?


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und meine tollen Nägel ignoriert auch jeder



Bin nicht so der König der Löwen Fan. Sorry :3

Gute Nacht meine süßen. Ich gehe jetzt schlafen, wollte ich nur mal anmerken.

Wer sich beschweren will soll hier anrufen:
1102/2870592


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bin nicht so der König der Löwen Fan. Sorry :3


----------



## schneemaus (23. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich find se eigentlich recht hübsch, wie lang halten denn die bzw. ab wann muss man nachbessern?



Kommt drauf an. Man macht halt im Normalfall Top Coat drüber und dann halten die durchaus ne Weile, aber genau ausprobiert hab ich's noch nicht, meistens hab ich nach ein paar Tagen Lust, die wieder neu zu machen. Aber ich schätze, ne Woche dürft's wohl halten. Dann fängt halt oben an, was abzusplittern. Nachbessern würd ich da nicht, das sieht nich gut aus bzw. fühlt sich doof an.


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

Wie die Leute wohl reagieren wenn ich mir sowas draufpinsel


----------



## Reflox (23. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Habe ich was verpasst? Das haben mir heute schon andere Leute zugeschickt o:


----------



## Wynn (24. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEkdl0WNUVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2013)

Kleine info an alle geforce besitzer... der neue treiber ist tatsächlich daran schuld dass mein system komplett verrückt spielt, bild eingefroren, FPS von 50 runter auf 20 (im besten fall)...

hab heute abend alles gelöscht was neu von nvidia war und den treiber von vor 2 monaten draufgemacht.
Ergebnis: Alles läuft wieder butterweich und problemlos


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Mai 2013)

Ich habe doch tatsächlich ein Kriterium entdeckt, das entscheidet, ob die Box ne Chance hat.
Angeblich werden Indies sich auf der neuen Box nicht rumtreiben können und müssen sich nen Publisher suchen, wenn sie zum neuen XBox Live wollen. Noch ist ja nicht aller Tage Abend, wenn M$ das aber wirklich durchziehen wird...


----------



## win3ermute (24. Mai 2013)

Aus dem Gute-Morgen-Thread herübergeschubbst:



orkman schrieb:


> retro <3 .... ich bereue dass ich die zeit nie wirklich miterlebt habe



Wir hatten ja gar nix anderes an Video-Games - das war halt auch völlig neu. Übrigens haben wir da mit ca. 14 oder 15 vor unseren Commodores gesessen, gezockt und uns unterhalten (heute würde man das wohl "chillen" nennen) - und uns gefragt, wie zum Teufel wir wohl unsere Zeit verbringen würden, gäbe es nicht Videorecorder und Computerspiele .

Die '80er waren ganz nett, vor allen Dingen, wenn man die technischen Entwicklungen "live" miterlebt hat. Ich mochte die '90er allerdings wesentlich lieber: CDs, "Computerrevolution" mit superben Spielen und sonstigen Fortschritten, nicht zu vergessen das Internet und seine großartigen Vorzüge - und die Klamotten waren auch besser als in den '80ern...


----------



## Xidish (24. Mai 2013)

Nabend,

als Schneemaus, mir gefallen die Nagel. 
Bin ja seit letztes weihnachten eh Fan von König der Löwen (hat mir sehr gefallen in Hamburg).
-----------

Auf der Suche nach einer neuen Grafikkarte bekam ich eben diese tolle Grafik. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (24. Mai 2013)

Na ihr Zuckermäuse was geht?


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Mai 2013)

Mein Hirn ist total Brei grad. Boaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ersma ne Pizza. Dann wird das wieder. Und eine Rauchen. Hab grad gedacht es wäre 3 Uhr.


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mein Hirn ist total Brei grad. Boaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ersma ne Pizza. Dann wird das wieder. Und eine Rauchen. Hab grad gedacht es wäre 3 Uhr.



um die uhrzeit ne pizza? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Mai 2013)

JA! DAS IST EIN MUSS!11222113214elfaiapafüpnmdv

Memo an mich. Mach nie wieder ein kleines schläfchen kurz vor 8. 

Ich hab ja selbst meinen infernalen Wecker überhört.


----------



## Alux (24. Mai 2013)

Sean wie wärs mal mit nem -50% Rabatt in deinem Shop?


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Mai 2013)

Nein! Du bekommst den Hobbit Soundtrack nicht ^^


----------



## Alux (24. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein! Du bekommst den Hobbit Soundtrack nicht ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Mai 2013)

Nö nö nö!


----------



## win3ermute (24. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab ja selbst meinen infernalen Wecker überhört.



Ich empfehle einen CD-Player mit Timer-Funktion; gekoppelt mit einer Zeitschaltuhr an einem potenten Verstärker mit verträglichen Boxentrümmern (ab einen Meter Höhe). Das dann füttern mit sowas:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lspjLG9nHXk[/youtube]

Das war mein Weckton über Jahre. Nach vier Tagen wachte ich regelmäßig automatisch kurz vor der Weckaktion auf (die Nachbarn haben es mir gedankt) und habe nie mehr verschlafen...


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Mai 2013)

Neeeee, danke ^^

Ich hör grad the Birthday Massacre zum wachwerden

Bei meinem Wecker werde ich normalerweise auch immer vorher wach. Aber heute iwie net. War zu müde oder so.


----------



## win3ermute (24. Mai 2013)

Pfff! Pussy! Von sowas wird man doch nicht wach! Da muß was härteres her... DAS hier macht wach:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U__Yo4Tr2k4[/youtube]

Als Weckton erwiesen sich auch die fröhlichen Klänge von Sun o))) als sehr... äh... überzeugend! Braucht halt entsprechende Boxen, aber dann steht man schon aufgrund der "Basslage" aufrecht im Bett :

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvqpe8muxaU[/youtube]

Don't try this at home


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Mai 2013)

Ich brauch nichts besonders hartes oder so...einfach nur was was mir gefällt ^^


----------



## Wynn (24. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mein Hirn ist total Brei grad. Boaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah



unterschied zu sonst ?


----------



## win3ermute (24. Mai 2013)

Mir gefällt ja sowohl Ministry als auch Machine Head und besonders Sunn o))). Gerade mit letzteren konnte ich erst mal wenig anfangen, als mir die über youtube empfohlen wurden. Dann bin ich mal mitgeschleppt worden auf ein Konzert - das war unbeschreiblich. Danach CD gekauft; in die Anlage geschmissen und aufgedreht - das ist eher "fühlen" denn hören; das geht durch und durch. 

Danach hab' ich auch den Spruch verstanden aus einem Interview mit den Machern, daß sie am liebsten ihre Musik mit dem entsprechendem Hörequip verkaufen würden. Das funktioniert tatsächlich fast ausschließlich mit guten Boxen; ansonsten ist das Langeweile pur.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Mai 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Danach hab' ich auch den Spruch verstanden aus einem Interview mit den Machern, daß sie am liebsten ihre Musik mit dem entsprechendem Hörequip verkaufen würden. Das funktioniert tatsächlich fast ausschließlich mit guten Boxen; ansonsten ist das Langeweile pur.



Da steckt bestimmt eine Taktik dahinter 



Wynn schrieb:


> unterschied zu sonst ?



Klar mein Schatz.


----------



## win3ermute (25. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Da steckt bestimmt eine Taktik dahinter



"Live" fühlst Du dabei jeden Knochen - der ganze Körper "singt" . Ähnlich ging es mir nur auf einem frühen "Apocalyptica"-Konzert. Da sind auch die Leute bei vier pur verstärkten Celli reihenweise blaß geworden und sind ganz schnell nach hinten in den Raum gegangen, weil jede Faser des Körpers mitschwingt. Nach dem Sunn o)))-Konzert hab ich echt gedacht, wenn ich jetzt umfalle, zerspringt mein Körper einfach in ganz viele Einzelteile. Muß man erlebt haben *giggle*.

Ist auch prima Musik, um Leute aus der Bude zu ekeln. Bass rein, Volume-Regler hoch - die Leute guggeln dann immer so komisch...

Ach ja, Apocalyptica <3:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D64UOxkwRPY[/youtube]


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2013)

Ich zieh mir nochn filmchen rein ^^ morgen wird ausgeschlafen


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (25. Mai 2013)

Bwäh, Einstein! 

Will noch nicht mal rumquengeln, daß die meisten Leute nicht mal wissen, daß Einstein gleich zwei "Relativitätstheorien" auf den wissenschaftlichen Markt geschmissen hat; eben die "allgemeine" und die "spezielle". Den Nobel-Preis hat er übrigens nicht für eine der beiden Theorien bekommen, sondern für den "photoelektrischen Effekt".

Einsteins Problem war, daß er die Entdeckungen der Quantenphysik nicht akzeptieren konnte - weil sie seinem Glauben widersprachen! "Der Alte würfelt nicht!" (mit "Alte" ist ein Gott gemeint). Im Zuge der u. a. von Planck gemachten Aussagen, die konträr seinen Theorien standen, arbeitete er vereinsamt an einer "umfassenden Theorie", die das kleine und das große - die sich eben widersprechen und deswegen irgendwo falsch sein müssen - erklären können. 

Einstein ist für mich eine tragische Gestalt: Großartig, wenn die eigenen Erkenntnisse mit seiner Religion vereinbar sind; völlig konfus und unaufgeschlossen, wenn die Arbeit von Anderen dem widersprechen. Statt das "Undenkbare" zu wagen, scheiterte er letztendlich nur am Glauben. Die moderne Physik fand alsbald ohne ihn statt!


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Mai 2013)

Niemand mehr da? :3


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Mai 2013)

huhu


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Mai 2013)

hajo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z2iku7pkbf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




yay




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Mai 2013)

Endlich mal jemand ._.


----------



## Aun (26. Mai 2013)

suppe


----------



## Olliruh (26. Mai 2013)

Hallöschen


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Einsteins Problem war, daß er die Entdeckungen der Quantenphysik nicht akzeptieren konnte - weil sie seinem Glauben widersprachen! "Der Alte würfelt nicht!" (mit "Alte" ist ein Gott gemeint). Im Zuge der u. a. von Planck gemachten Aussagen, die konträr seinen Theorien standen, arbeitete er vereinsamt an einer "umfassenden Theorie", die das kleine und das große - die sich eben widersprechen und deswegen irgendwo falsch sein müssen - erklären können.



Was darin gipfelte, dass er mit Boris Podolsky und Nathan Rosen ein Gedankenexperiment erfand, dessen Ziel es war die Quantenphysik zu widerlegen (Widerspruch mit dem Lokalen Realismus) und im Endeffekt das Gegenteil bewirkte und die Quantenphysik bestätigte (siehe Verschränkung).


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Mai 2013)

Ah, meine Sklaven sind wieder da.


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2013)

Verdammt er hats überlebt.

Und grad das hier gefunden


----------



## Olliruh (26. Mai 2013)

Alter wtf


----------



## Aun (26. Mai 2013)

everyone loves pie


----------



## Olliruh (26. Mai 2013)

BillClinton vllt die beste Seite im Netz


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Mai 2013)

Ich kann Pi leider nur auf 8 Stellen nach dem Komma auswendig :/


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2013)

Ohja die Clinton Seite is nice


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mh ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Mai 2013)

Und ich hab mich immer gefragt wie Leute aussehen die sowas hören =D


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (26. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> BillClinton vllt die beste Seite im Netz



Haha! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Mai 2013)

*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=tflf05x-WVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2013)

Olli was hast du bloß erschaffen


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (26. Mai 2013)

Nehmt dem Sean den PC wech - das grenzt ja an Körperverletzung...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Mai 2013)

Sean ich wollte das gleiche machen...


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Mai 2013)

Er hat aber nen guten Musikgeschmack ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2013)

Hier mal was anständiges





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Mai 2013)

Crimson Thunder war schon mit dabei REPOST REPOST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Crimson Thunder war schon mit dabei REPOST REPOST!!!!!!!!!



Ruhe!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Mai 2013)

NIEMALS! 
CAPSLOCK AUF DEM WEG!
OLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> AOSDNAOFNEWFONASDOFNAOSDFMOPASMDFOAMSCMASOCMAMFOAEFON


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis morgen dann


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Mai 2013)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein


----------



## Olliruh (26. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> NIEMALS!
> CAPSLOCK AUF DEM WEG!
> OLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> AOSDNAOFNEWFONASDOFNAOSDFMOPASMDFOAMSCMASOCMAMFOAEFON






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Hier mal was anständiges
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du Frechdachs einfach in meinen "Plattenschrank" geschaut?



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich kann Pi leider nur auf 8 Stellen nach dem Komma auswendig :/


Dann rechne du fauler Hund!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Mai 2013)

So kinder, bin mal pennen. Noch ein gute-Nacht Video 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JJoxHIVIOWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was lernt man daraus?

Seid immer brav zu eurem Kuscheltier ._.


----------



## Reflox (26. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Mai 2013)

Toll, der letzte Abend bevor ich erstmal ne Weile nicht in den NS reinschauen kann und ihr macht nur so lahmes Zeug. Ich bin enttäuscht von euch.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yZ9WuNvjixo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


So besser?



(Ich Schlafwandle gerade)


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> so besser?
> 
> 
> 
> (Ich Schlafwandle gerade)



Kenn ich schon


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Mai 2013)

Dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen!


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2013)

Ich eröffne mal, aloha





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YHUDPsas-QU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hajo ^^


----------



## Aun (27. Mai 2013)

äch bän wiedäerrrr da!


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2013)

Was geht Jungens


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Mai 2013)

sup


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Mai 2013)

Alles was Beine hat!


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2013)

Beine sind doch viel zu Mainstream


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Mai 2013)

jupp


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Mai 2013)

Der schiedsrichter im relegationsspiel ist ja mal parteiisch,finde ich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c7jtc7JiRcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2013)

Nabend


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Mai 2013)

Wah! Irland! RIESIG!


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2013)

Pff genau laut den regeln 200px x 1024px


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2013)

_Nabend.

Langeweile..wie immer ._._


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Mai 2013)

Willkommen im Club. *Einen Mojito reich* Lass ihn dir schmecken.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HaerapRPS64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2013)

_Ich trinke nicht, aber danke :-)_


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2013)

Bekomm ich endlich mein Whiskey?


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Mai 2013)

Wie langweilig. *Den Longdrink schlürf*


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Mai 2013)

Ich will ne Verwarnung haben. Darf ich eine bekommen? ^^


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2013)

Ich hau mich mal hin, schlaft gut


----------



## Fakebook (28. Mai 2013)

Nabend   

Noch irgendjemand schlecht gelaunt?
Baah bin ich schlecht drauf. Und so sinnlos.


----------



## Alux (29. Mai 2013)

Nabend





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JSUIQgEVDM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Mai 2013)

Jetzt habe ich wieder nen Ohrwurm @_@


----------



## Hordlerkiller (29. Mai 2013)

langeweile


----------



## Alux (30. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich wieder nen Ohrwurm @_@



Bitte sehr Schätzchen


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Mai 2013)

Komm her und lass dich von mir knuddeln


----------



## Alux (30. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Komm her und lass dich von mir knuddeln






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ryc31QyNL7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kinder, mir ist langweilig. Unterhaltet Papa mal.


----------



## Fakebook (31. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kinder, mir ist langweilig. Unterhaltet Papa mal.


Und Mutti auch!


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo mein Weib! *Knuff*


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YPpJmQyxjV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Juni 2013)

Nein nein nein nein nein! 

Ich muss die Borealis zerstören! Aaaaaaaaaaaaargh wieso musste Alyx Vater sterben D:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2013)

HELLU GAISE


----------



## Olliruh (1. Juni 2013)

irgendjemand hat mein fucking Galaxie S3 geklaut. Was kann ich dagegen tun ?


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Juni 2013)

Du könntest in einem Forum darüber heulen.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Juni 2013)

sean halt die fresse. das ist grad irgendwie wichtig, und irgendwie auch gar nicht witzg


----------



## win3ermute (1. Juni 2013)

Das siehst Du falsch! Das ist nur für Dich nicht witzig!

Gibbet da nicht "Ortungstools" oder werden die immer noch durch den bekannten "Kaltstart" der Androids kaltgestellt!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Juni 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> sean halt die fresse. das ist grad irgendwie wichtig, und irgendwie auch gar nicht witzg



Och, armes Olli *pat*
DU wirst es nie wieder finden


----------



## win3ermute (1. Juni 2013)

Na, lustig ist es mit Sicherheit nicht, wenn man so ein sauteures Tool verliert - das kann ich schon verdammt nachvollziehen. Das ist nicht mal eben für 5,- Euro an der Tanke nachgeholt; das ist schon ein wenig mehr wert.

Wäre immer noch die Frage: Wie sieht es mit den diversen Handy-Findern aus? Selbst von Norton gibt es ja eine "Handy-Security" für 2,- Euro im Monat, mit der man sein Handy orten kann. Bei den Androids allerdings gibt es eine "Kaltstart-Option", die solche Toolfinder direkt eliminiert...


----------



## Aun (1. Juni 2013)

Herp! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Juni 2013)

Seit dem heutigen Tage habe ich offiziell kein Leben mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Seit dem heutigen Tage habe ich *offiziell *kein Leben mehr



Wolte nur kurz hervorheben, was sich verändert hat.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Juni 2013)

Pah. Ich bin jetzt "the beloved"! Alle lieben mich!


----------



## Aun (1. Juni 2013)

beloved by goldshire


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Pah. Ich bin jetzt "the beloved"! Alle lieben mich!



nicht wirklich


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> nicht wirklich



You don't say.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> You don't say.



Why bitchin' around? Hassen dich selbst die ehrfürchtigen NPCs, nachdem du mit ihnen geredet hast? Zumindest liebt dich noch dein Busfreund. ;-)


----------



## Wynn (1. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Pah. Ich bin jetzt "the beloved"! Alle lieben mich!



nur das der titel auf deutsch "die vielgeliebte" heisst ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Why bitchin' around? Hassen dich selbst die ehrfürchtigen NPCs, nachdem du mit ihnen geredet hast? Zumindest liebt dich noch dein Busfreund. ;-)



Sprich nie wieder den Typen an!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> nur das der titel auf deutsch "die vielgeliebte" heisst ^^



Ich aber mit Englischem Client spiele.

Und wenn dann *der.

Ich habe nur Männliche Chars.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sprich nie wieder den Typen an!



Ich weiß ja netmal, wo der ist noch wie er aussieht.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. Juni 2013)

Ich machs mir mal hier bequem :3


----------



## Reflox (2. Juni 2013)

Film2000 wurde vom Netz genommen und jetzt ist schon wieder ne neue Seite oben.



> Das alles hier ist das Resultat eines kollektiven Bedürfnisses der Menschen nach kostenfreien Medien. Die Menschen wollen [CENSORED]
> 
> Wir, die normalen Bürger, müssen der Industrie und dem Staat klar machen, dass die "Verletzung eines Copyrights" auf keinen Fall mit einem Gewaltdelikt oder sogar Mord gleichzusetzen ist. Wieso sitzen Raubkopierer 5 Jahre im Gefängnis, während Kinderschänder mit einer Strafe von 22 Monaten auf Bewährung frei kommen? Weil es bei ersterem vor Allem um einen finanziellen Schaden geht, der um ein Vielfaches wichtiger ist, als ein unersetzbares Menschenleben.
> 
> ...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. Juni 2013)

Der Kampf für ein freies Internet beinhaltet für mich nicht die Legitimierung der Verbreitung illegaler Raubkopien.  (Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe was Film2000 ist)


----------



## Aun (2. Juni 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Der Kampf für ein freies Internet beinhaltet für mich nicht die Legitimierung der Verbreitung illegaler Raubkopien. (Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe was Film2000 ist)



kümmern wir uns doch um die wahren probleme auf dieser welt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (2. Juni 2013)

Na Leute was los


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Na Leute was los



Alles ist los


----------



## Aun (2. Juni 2013)

alle in deckung. sean wurde in goldshire von seinen keten befreit. rettet euch, wer kann, vor seiner seidenpeitsche des todes


----------



## Alux (3. Juni 2013)

Na wehe der stört mich beim arbeiten, dann fessel ich ihn, schmeiss ihn in ein Taxi und schick ihn auf seine Kosten einmal durch Österreich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fffffffuuuu <3


----------



## Wynn (3. Juni 2013)

ich finds immer noch heftig wenn man brienne in got sieht und dann rl fotos ^^


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> fffffffuuuu <3




hmm so goil find ich die gar net.

Die is doch irgendwie besser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (3. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die wildling frau ist cool ^^


----------



## Aun (3. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> fffffffuuuu <3






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> fffffffuuuu <3



ih alter die sieht aus wie ein fucking navi alien.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2013)

Ich war noch nie so geil auf ne Serie wie bei Game of Thrones. Werde mir wohl bald die Bücher kaufen, so lange warten kann ich nicht 

Und probs auch an den Schauspieler, der Goffrey Lannister spielt. Ich hatte noch nie so einen Hass auf ein Kind 

Shut up olli, du hast sie ja nicht mal nackt gesehen..


----------



## Wynn (3. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich war noch nie so geil auf ne Serie wie bei Game of Thrones. Werde mir wohl bald die Bücher kaufen, so lange warten kann ich nicht
> 
> Und probs auch an den Schauspieler, der Goffrey Lannister spielt. Ich hatte noch nie so einen Hass auf ein Kind
> 
> Shut up olli, du hast sie ja nicht mal nackt gesehen..



joffrey lannister ist übrigens das kind das in the dark knight gerettet wurde ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1JaMBEIM0kM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> joffrey lannister ist übrigens das kind das in the dark knight gerettet wurde ^^



Wie wäre es mit ner Spoiler Warnung, wenn du über Star Wars redest?


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Juni 2013)

*PUSHING LITTLE CHILDREN
WITH THEIR FULLY AUTOMATICS*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit ner Spoiler Warnung, wenn du über Star Wars redest?



Aber echt ey, wäre ja so, als ob Luke und Lea Geschwister wären...


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aber echt ey, wäre ja so, als ob Luke und Lea Geschwister wären...



D:

Nein! Nicht im ernst!

Der Knüller wäre aber noch wenn die beiden sich geküsst hätten. Aber sowas würde nie vorkommen, das wäre ja...verrucht!


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2013)

Geoffrey is voll der satansbraten ^^

frage mich ob der irgendwann nochmal über die wupper geht
die blonde frau mit den drachen is übrigens auch ganz hoiss


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Der Knüller wäre aber noch wenn die beiden sich geküsst hätten. Aber sowas würde nie vorkommen, das wäre ja...verrucht!



Inzest at its best


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (3. Juni 2013)

Manche haben hier vielleicht 'nen Notstand oder und Träume, nee nee nee ... 

neues aus der Zahnklinik:

Gute Nachricht ... sie haben keine Schmerzen mehr.
Schlechte Nachricht ... auch keine Zähne mehr.  

@ Sean ... 
Du hast gerade Urheberrecht verletzt.^^
Ich hoffe, Du hast darüber erst letztens die Reportage dazu gesehen!
Pack doch wenigstens die Quelle dazu rein.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Juni 2013)

*und/oder


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2013)

Ein Mann ohne Träume ist ein toter Mann.


----------



## Xidish (3. Juni 2013)

Ein Mensch ist erst tot, wenn nix mehr schmerzt. 

Das ist für meine bevorstehende OP ja sowas von hilfreich ... not.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2013)

Sit down, relax, and listen to this..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r02nMNCM68Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso?



Wenn der Prof Morgen mein Thema für die Thesis annimmt und bereit ist den Betreuer zu machen, kann ich endlich den Antrag zur Bachelorthesis stellen.


----------



## EspCap (4. Juni 2013)

Nicht schlecht... ich drück die Daumen. Ich glaube du hast es schon mal erzählt, aber was studierst du nochmal? Irgendwas Info-iges, oder?


----------



## Aun (4. Juni 2013)

shika. was isn mit diche? alden. RESPEKT, dass du das entdeckt hast. 

wobei. die version: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLxv_g_zQkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



chillt mal um längen mehr. naja da gibts so viele.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Juni 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht... ich drück die Daumen. Ich glaube du hast es schon mal erzählt, aber was studierst du nochmal? Irgendwas Info-iges, oder?



Angewandte Informatik. Mit euch Ebolazüchtern und Mathemagiern kann ich da leider icht mithalten. ^^


----------



## Wynn (4. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> naja da gibts so viele.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXCM0lZxh4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und das remake von leaving earth von malufix





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=re32xnyYP3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






und natürlich der genial soundtrack aus den me2 trailer ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AQJ_rRpkL5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (5. Juni 2013)

heart of cpourage ist seit fußball so ood. vorher wars cool und insider. aber nu isses hipster..........


----------



## Aun (5. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so wird das gemacht


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GQ12VD2OUM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V17Cn4wM9Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (5. Juni 2013)

Nabend

Are WoW graphics bad?
In diesem Video schon. 

Allerdings frage ich mich gerade, was Du mit dem Video sagen wolltest.

Übrigens ist der Nachtschwärmer hier echt etwas verkommen ... da fast nur noch Vids und Bilder gepostet werden ... 
Kommunikation ... NoGo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, reden wir doch über Religionen, Politik und Kriege.

Oh wai -


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Kommunikation ... NoGo



Schlag was vor.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Are WoW graphics bad?
> In diesem Video schon.
> ...



Mir ist langweilig und ich mochte die Musik


----------



## Legendary (5. Juni 2013)

Wir könnten ja Pimmelfechten, leider gibts hier zu viele Tussis wie Shika oder Olli, da machts dann auch keinen Spaß. 

Echte Männer wie Xidish, Konov oder Aun, ja solche Leute braucht das Forum!   
EDIT: Hoppla, Schrotti natürlich auch.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Übrigens ist der Nachtschwärmer hier echt etwas verkommen ... da fast nur noch Vids und Bilder gepostet werden ...
> Kommunikation ... NoGo







> Es ist so unglaublich klar, dass dieses Produkt aus England kommt, hätte ich bei einem Anus aus Schokolade eigentlich nichts anderes erwaretet. Tatsächlich aber handelt es sich bei diesem Anus um den Abdruck eines Anus-Models, der damit offenbar sogar Geld verdient. Besonders schön ist aber die Beschreibung des Produkts:
> 
> Watch Grandma’s face light up as she unwraps a homely selection of choclate cracks. The perfect gift for all the family.
> ​ Und das ist sogar machbar. Nicht nur, dass es in einer Packung drei verschiedene Schokoladensorten (hell, dunkel, dunkler) gibt, auch preislich ist das total machbar. Fünf Pakete kriegt man schon für 26 €, zuzüglich Porto, und dann hat man ja schon fünf total abgefahrene Geschenke. Es gibt auch Zehnerpakete, wo das einzelne dann auch wieder weniger kostet – klar. Rabatt kennt ihr ja.




http://www.mindsdelight.de/2013/06/essbare-anus-pralinen-aus-schokolade/


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja Pimmelfechten



Ich bin kein so Fan von tanzenden Wienern. Da holen wir uns lieber ein paar Bitc*es und machen sowas wie Last Man Standing.

Edit: Da fällt mir gerade ein, wie ich die Definition meiner anstehenden Thesis, von der firmeninternen Beschreibung, in eine sachliche Form übersetzen musste.


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2013)

cocaine is a hell of a drug! i´m rick james bitch!


----------



## H2OTest (6. Juni 2013)

Und Aun auch schon fleißig geholfen?


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2013)

sandsäcke geschippt und kräfte deligiert. schon geil, wenn ein 45 jähriger oberst auf nen 27 jährigen hören muss ^^

atm alles auf abruf 

aber die vororte saufen langsam ab


----------



## H2OTest (6. Juni 2013)

biste inner Feuerwehr?


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2013)

nein landesbetireb für hochwasserschutz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja Pimmelfechten, leider gibts hier zu viele Tussis wie Shika oder Olli, da machts dann auch keinen Spaß.




Ich lese nur "HEULHEUL SHIKAS PIMMEL IST GRÖßER ALS MEINER HEUL HEUL UND OLLIS AUCH HEULHEUL".

r U lelelelelelelelelele mad ?


----------



## H2OTest (6. Juni 2013)

wo ward/ seid ihr stationiert?


----------



## Sin (6. Juni 2013)

10. Luftwaffenausbildungskommando Goslar


----------



## Legendary (6. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> Ich lese nur "HEULHEUL SHIKAS PIMMEL IST GRÖßER ALS MEINER HEUL HEUL UND OLLIS AUCH HEULHEUL".
> 
> r U lelelelelelelelelele mad ?



WTF red deutsch! Ich bin nicht lelelele mad sondern sage lelelele truth! :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2013)

oh boy u mad. i can tell.

Sorry


----------



## Legendary (6. Juni 2013)

Trololol.   

Ich würd dir gerne eine klatschen aber ich hab mir mal geschworen das ich keine Frauen schlage.


----------



## Reflox (6. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> Ich lese nur "HEULHEUL SHIKAS PIMMEL IST GRÖßER ALS MEINER HEUL HEUL UND OLLIS AUCH HEULHEUL".
> 
> r U lelelelelelelelelele mad ?





Legendary schrieb:


> WTF red deutsch! Ich bin nicht lelelele mad sondern sage lelelele truth! :>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (6. Juni 2013)

Ich lach mir hier grad so einen ab.      

Ihr seid halt doch die Besten.


----------



## Wynn (6. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> Ich lese nur "HEULHEUL SHIKAS PIMMEL IST GRÖßER ALS MEINER HEUL HEUL UND OLLIS AUCH HEULHEUL".
> 
> r U lelelelelelelelelele mad ?






Legendary schrieb:


> WTF red deutsch! Ich bin nicht lelelele mad sondern sage lelelele truth! :>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> Ich lese nur "HEULHEUL SHIKAS PIMMEL IST GRÖßER ALS MEINER HEUL HEUL UND OLLIS AUCH HEULHEUL".
> 
> r U lelelelelelelelelele mad ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




kann das mal ein sprachwissenschaftler übersetzen?


----------



## Reflox (6. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> kann das mal ein sprachwissenschaftler übersetzen?



Er sagt Olli hat n Weiberhintern.


----------



## Legendary (6. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alter ich kann nicht mehr! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (6. Juni 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Er sagt Olli hat n Weiberhintern.



http://www.clipfish.de/musikvideos/video/2956269/alex-c-du-hast-den-schoensten-arsch-der-welt/


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> http://www.clipfish....arsch-der-welt/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Legendary schrieb:


> Alter ich kann nicht mehr!








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gern geschehen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2013)

All the love 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte letztes ein sehr seltsames Erlebniss :I


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2013)

Warst zu schnell ?


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztes ein sehr seltsames Erlebniss :I



touchdown am touchpoint


----------



## Wynn (6. Juni 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztes ein sehr seltsames Erlebniss :I



Mei was bist du denn für ein Schweinchen? Na, darf ich den einmal anfassen?“ „Ja klar.“ „Na der ist ja ganz verschrumpelt.“ „Naja, ich hab den klein’ ja auch schon ewig nicht mehr rausgeholt.“ „Ja, das sieht man.“ Komm’, drück mal vorne drauf.“ „Mhahahaha, so was hätt’ ich ja auch gern.“ „Du kannst ruhig mal fester draufdrücken.“ Fester, hm.. (drückt drauf) hmmhaham hahahahahahahahhahha.. [...] ja was hat er denn da, ja was isser denn da, ja isser da , jaaa (?)..,. Ja nich, dass er noch platzt!“ „Aach der platzt nicht, da hat sogar mein Hund schon drauf rumgekaut!“


----------



## Olliruh (6. Juni 2013)

Nein ich saß mit nem Kumpel in der Straßenbahn in Essen (war Abends und wir hatten gut was drin) und ich hab auf meinem Gameboy Color Zelda gezockt. Dann kam ich an einer Stelle nicht weiter. 
Ich wurd sauer also hab ich meine Sitznachbarn gefragt.. was ich nicht beachtet hatte war das meine Sitznachbarn 4 Neo-Nazis waren (mit Thor Steinar Pulli, weiße Schnürsenkel dies das) 
Dann kamen direkt drei von den Typen rüber, ich dachte zuerst jetzt gibts auf die Fresse, aber dann fragt mich der eine ganz lieb ob er mal darf. Ich geb ihm den Gameboy und er macht mir direkt vor meinen Augen das Rätsel während mich seine beiden Kollegen darauf hinweisen das ich für das nächste Level noch was vergessen habe was er mir auch noch gemacht hat. 
An dem Abend hab ich gemerkt das Neonazis ganz normale Menschen sind... auch wenn sie eine verachtenswerte ideologie haben


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2013)

tja olli willkommen im real life. menschen SIND eben nur menschen. egal was ideologie und religion angeht 

kenne und habe auch bekannte in allen kreisen. ein paar "nazis" und zb auch russen ( willste net wissen....)

UND man kann sich eben mit diesen auch normal über gott und die welt unterhalten. vllt hab ich auch die guten dieser sparte erwischt, die nicht ins klischee fallen.....


----------



## Olliruh (6. Juni 2013)

Deswegen finde ich das die Worte "seltsames Erlebniss" es am besten Beschreiben .


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Deswegen finde ich das die Worte "seltsames Erlebniss" es am besten Beschreiben .



jau da hast du wohl recht. aber ist es nicht auch ein geistiges erlebnis? in einer solchen situation das komplette gegenteil zu bekommen?


----------



## Saji (6. Juni 2013)

Uns fällt es halt oft schwer gewissen Personen wirklich als Menschen zu sehen, weil wir uns manche Dinge nicht vorstellen können. Wir helfen uns indem wir solche Menschen als "Monster" bezeichnen weil wir selbst nicht wahrhaben wollen, oder können, das ein Mensch zu gewissen Dingen fähig ist.

Und nun... PAAAAARTY hier!


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Und nun... PAAAAARTY hier!



zu befehl genosse saji




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leichte kost zu beginn ^^


----------



## Olliruh (6. Juni 2013)

Ne ganz im Gegenteil.. ich hab ja die ja nach Hilfe gefragt ohne zu genau zu sehen wen ich da genau vor mir habe. Ist mir erst aufgefallen als ich sie vor mir standen 
Aufjedenfall ein Augenblick fürs Leben..


----------



## Saji (6. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> zu befehl genosse saji
> 
> 
> 
> leichte kost zu beginn ^^



Ich glaub wir können in dem Fall bei leichter Kost bleiben.


----------



## Fakebook (7. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Uns fällt es halt oft schwer gewissen Personen wirklich als Menschen zu sehen, weil wir uns manche Dinge nicht vorstellen können.



Nennt man auch Vorurteil. Ein durchaus nützliches 'Ding'. Wenn auf dem Gehweg ne große Pfütze ist, läuft man drumrum - sonst wirds womöglich nass in den Schuhen. Man beURTEILt also beVOR man mittendurch latscht. Soweit die nützliche Seite der Vorurteile.

Ich hab mal in einem abgelegenen Stadtteil gearbeitet, direkt neben dem Asylbewerberheim. Die Fahrt mit dem Bus ins Stadtzentrum war oft eine Qual. 'Schöne Frau, ich dich lieben, du kommen mit mir'. Vorangig waren es dunkelhäutige Männer.
Eines Abends in Kreuzberg läuft ein solcher quer über die Straße auf mich zu. Ich roll schon die Augen und ein 'Fick dich' liegt bereit auf der Zunge. Und da fragt er mich einfach nach ner Szenekneipe aus einem Stadtführer. Ich kam mir saudoof vor.
Das die unschöne Seite der Vorurteile.
Ach einen hab ich noch: vorm KDW in Berlin zwei Wachmänner. Einer weiß, einer schwarz. Ich will nach einer Straße fragen und steuer den weißen Wachmann an. Der antwortet in gebrochenem Russisch-Deutsch. Kommt der dunkle Wachmann und erklärt mir in feinstem bayerisch, wo ich lang muss.

Ollis Fall könnte meine Vorurteile wahrscheinlich aber nicht aufheben. Dazu hab ich schon zu derb auf die Fresse bekommen.
Und nen Gameboy Color hab ich auch nicht.


----------



## Saji (7. Juni 2013)

Wie recht du hast!


Fakebook schrieb:


> Ach einen hab ich noch: vorm KDW in Berlin zwei Wachmänner. Einer weiß, einer schwarz. Ich will nach einer Straße fragen und steuer den weißen Wachmann an. Der antwortet in gebrochenem Russisch-Deutsch. Kommt der dunkle Wachmann und erklärt mir in feinstem bayerisch, wo ich lang muss.



Und sowas kenne ich auch. Noch aus meiner Zeit vom Media Markt hier. Der sprach am Ende besser Bayerisch als ich.


----------



## Legendary (7. Juni 2013)

Ich kann nicht mehr!      





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ryB-hdtpQRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mehr!



Hast du jetzt extra bis zum Nachtschwärmer gewartet? ^^


----------



## Thoor (7. Juni 2013)

Buffed mag meine Links nicht.


----------



## Saji (7. Juni 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Buffed mag meine Links nicht.



Wenn's um Bilder geht. Bro, do you even read? 

http://forum.buffed....wendete-bilder/

Grad mal Marvel Heroes runterladen. Mal sehen ob's enttäuscht oder nicht. Zockt's jemand von euch?


----------



## Reflox (8. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> LEUTE ladet euch BRICKFORCE runter... das spiel is minecraft mit bauen+schießen abwechselnd.
> Es is so geil
> 
> Samstag abend und ich bin am suchten








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YaG5SAw1n0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (8. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> LEUTE ladet euch BRICKFORCE runter... das spiel is minecraft mit bauen+schießen abwechselnd.
> Es is so geil
> 
> Samstag abend und ich bin am suchten




Gehste nun auch zur Bank und kaufst dir ne PSC? Denk an die Kostenfallen Free to play über die dich der Bildungssender weRTLos aufgeklärt hat!


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Gehste nun auch zur Bank und kaufst dir ne PSC? Denk an die Kostenfallen Free to play über die dich der Bildungssender weRTLos aufgeklärt hat!



kostenfallen? free to play? PSC? ich nix spreche deutsch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2013)

Konov wird sich eine PSC kaufen und wird dann große Beträge in das Spiel investieren (zufälliges Beispiel: 70&#8364 und nie wieder aus der Kostenfalle F2P entkommen.

Er ist den skrupellosen Machenschaften der F2P Mafia hilflos ausgeliefert, denn was soll er auch anderes tun ?

@Konov gab ein Stern TV Beitrag über das Spiel Brickforce, wo ein 14 Jähriges Kind sich ne Paysafecard gekauft hat und vom Konto der Mutter Sachen gekauft hat. Unglaubliche 70&#8364;.


----------



## Saji (8. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> kostenfallen? free to play? PSC? ich nix spreche deutsch



http://www.buffed.de/Free2Play-Thema-217753/News/Stern-TV-Abzocke-in-Free2Play-Spielen-1072839/


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2013)

Ja ich kenn den artikel 

Die eltern sind das problem 
und da ich seit jahren alleine wohne ... i dont give a shit 

achja ICH hätte das geld übrigens nicht, so wie das reiche Kind 


geht alles fürs bike drauf


----------



## Reflox (8. Juni 2013)

:^)


----------



## Xidish (8. Juni 2013)

Nabend

und @ Konov



Konov schrieb:


> ... i dont give a shit


Schön wie Du etwas in englisch schreibst, obwohl der eigentliche Spruch genau das Gegenteil von Deiner englische Aussage beinhaltet. 
Bleibt doch mal lieber beim Deutschen, wenn es mit dem englisch nach hinten losgeht!


----------



## Saji (8. Juni 2013)

Manche erkennen Sarkasmus nicht selbst wenn sie ihnen ins Gesicht schei... sch... springt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2013)

Wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn jeder den anderen berichtigt ?

Klingt ziemlich lame <.<


----------



## Xidish (8. Juni 2013)

Och, das war/ist jetzt wirklich nicht bös' gemeint. 
Ich wollte doch nur mit meiner "Altersweißheit" lol ... etwas nachhelfen.

Habt Ihr schon mal etwas in einer Fremdsprache falsch rübergebracht und Euch gewundert, 
daß Euch Euer Gegenüber fast anspringen (killen)will?
Dabei lag bei mir nur die Betonung falsch.

Wie mag das erst ausgehen, wenn das gegenteil ausgesprochen wird? 


Hhmmm 

LAME steht für:
-> LAME, eine freie Audiosoftware zur Erzeugung von MP3-Dateien

Mehr als das sagt mir das Wort nicht. 

Gut Nach Ihr Schwärmer


----------



## Reflox (8. Juni 2013)

Putang Ina?


----------



## Saji (9. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Och, das war/ist jetzt wirklich nicht bös' gemeint.
> Ich wollte doch nur mit meiner "Altersweißheit" lol ... etwas nachhelfen.
> 
> Habt Ihr schon mal etwas in einer Fremdsprache falsch rübergebracht und Euch gewundert,
> ...



lame (Adjektiv); lahm, schwach (wenig überzeugend), dürftig

Lol (Nomen); niederlänisches (Dialekt)Wort für Spaß


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2013)

Wenn dir lame nichts sagt, solltest du aber auch keine anderen Leute korrigieren


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Juni 2013)

jo das ist ziemlich lame


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2013)

Oder wie die Franzosen sagen Lamé


----------



## Saji (9. Juni 2013)

"Nacht"schärmer... pah! Alles Memmen hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (10. Juni 2013)

So, Party hier! Hopp hopp!


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juni 2013)

Muss ... bis ... 3:00 Uhr ... wach bleiben! (naja, eigentlich noch ein bisschen länger)


----------



## Aun (10. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> So, Party hier! Hopp hopp!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. Juni 2013)

game of thrones ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> game of thrones ?



TOLL du erinnerst mich wieder dran. TOLL. 

Nachdem mir die WTF Folge gespoilert wurde, will ich nicht mehr leben


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2013)

THIS IS BIGGER THAN US


----------



## Wynn (10. Juni 2013)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juni 2013)

Das Geheimnis liegt in den Gewürzen.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hcrpwWAfJss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_Dead men lying on the bottom of the grave 
Wondering when saviour comes 
Is he gonna be saved
_

Und damit guten Abend 



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nachdem mir die WTF Folge gespoilert wurde, will ich nicht mehr leben


Lässt sich einrichten. Danach gibts noch lecker Braten. Aber nicht für dich, nein, du bist das Stück Fleisch was im Ofen schmort.


----------



## Xidish (10. Juni 2013)

*gäääääääääääääääähn*


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2013)

*Gähnt mit und trollt sich in seinen Kerker*


----------



## Xidish (10. Juni 2013)

Aaargh, weiß wer, wie ich auf der Logitech-Tastatur gerade die Bildschirmlupe aktivieren konnte/hab?
200% sind mir doch n bissle zu groß.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2013)

So, gleich geht es mit dr Playsi los


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SPFq-1iHFe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kniet nieder, Sterbliche!


----------



## Xidish (11. Juni 2013)

Niemals!!
Schon gar nicht vor Dich.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Niemals!!
> Schon gar nicht vor Dich.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*dir


----------



## Xidish (11. Juni 2013)

Icke icke bin Berliner ...
Dir und Dich verwechsle ich nicht.

_Ick liebe dir, 
ick liebe dich,
Wies richtig hest, did weß ick nich,
ist mir aber och scheiß egal,
ick lieb dir uf jeden Fall._

_1.P ... Da leg ick mir innen Liegestuhl.
2.P ... mich!
1.P ... Nee zwee passen da nicht rin._

Ich wußte, daß gerade von Dir dieses Zurechtweisung kommt.
Bist auch voll drauf angesprungen. 

so gn8


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ich wußte, daß gerade von Dir dieses Zurechtweisung kommt.
> Bist auch voll drauf angesprungen.
> 
> so gn8



*dass
*diese
*darauf


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2013)

Wir müssen hier mal nen Podcast machen!


----------



## Alux (11. Juni 2013)

Leute Unterhaltung bitte


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Leute Unterhaltung bitte



Was machen Magic Spieler bei Nacht?
Sie tappen im Dunkeln.


----------



## Alux (11. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was machen Magic Spieler bei Nacht?
> Sie tappen im Dunkeln.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TOXr35KL-n8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Leute Unterhaltung bitte







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1glM0LgjCOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2013)

Ich freu mich schon auf die Spinnen im Düsterwald


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ic1kvKSgmDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (12. Juni 2013)

Als ob es wen kümmert wenn du weg bist. ~top lel


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2013)

Was habt ihr denn für probleme??


----------



## Saji (12. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn für probleme??



Das frage ich mich jedes Mal wenn ich hier reinschaue.


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich jedes Mal wenn ich hier reinschaue.



unglaublisch ^^


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn für probleme??





> _Dann sah ich: Das Lamm öffnete das erste der sieben Siegel; _


_

_inzwischen sind wir beim 7ten siegel im nachtschwärmer angekommen ^^_
_


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2013)

Kein plan wovon du redest, ich geh ins bett


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Kein plan wovon du redest, ich geh ins bett



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apokalyptische_Reiter


----------



## Maladin (12. Juni 2013)

Ich habe hier mal eine Bestandsaufnahme gemacht. Labert - aber seid lieb zu einander ihr Banditen. 

Ab 21 Uhr geht es hier bitte mit Gefühl weiter. 

/wink mala


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LUlZ5n0cyak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (12. Juni 2013)

Nabend die Herren


----------



## exill (12. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Danke fürs posten! Hab mir grade mal wieder die ersten paar Folgen reingezogen...diese Nostalgie...


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YbTvP-RwlZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRVvegLwK_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


GTA VICE CITY SWAG


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juni 2013)

Na, hat einer von euch Böcke zu "podcasten"?


----------



## Reflox (12. Juni 2013)

Moment mal, sie sind doch der Bruder ihrer Schwester?!


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juni 2013)

nein


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2013)

@shika

zu geil  erinnert mich an 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I43GUnZN_s4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




aber wenn ich die wahl hätte und die konsolen wie frauen hier wär dann wii ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C3ZxW93XjFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2013)

Ist auch von den Machern


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Juni 2013)

Hier ist ja die Hölle los.

Ich lass mal was hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juni 2013)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih, Ponies!


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juni 2013)

Ich versteh auch nicht, was so toll an den Pferden sein soll.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Juni 2013)

ja das habt ihr nun davon ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juni 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> ja das habt ihr nun davon ^^



Leben und Leben lassen. Muss jeder selbst wissen, ob er das mag oder nicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8SUL7gvyVAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Moah, ich will Schokokuchen haben!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Juni 2013)

Ich bin seit 5 Uhr morgens wach und habe erst 2 Brötchen über den Tag verteilt gegessen. Ahnst du in welche Bredouille mich dieses Video bringt?


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 5 Uhr morgens wach und habe erst 2 Brötchen über den Tag verteilt gegessen. Ahnst du in welche Bredouille mich dieses Video bringt?



Wieso hast du dir nichts geholt oder was gekocht?


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch nicht, was so toll an den Pferden sein soll.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=olLDrvc1qt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



die mashup video community ist einfach cool ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7HXqNw0N99A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NblF_xjuFjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DU9Wf1YIZLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NT_y_f-MY7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juni 2013)

Ich hab Sturmfrei in Mamas und Papas Wohnung und massig Alkohol hier aber alle meine Freunde haben keine Lust oder machen schon was WTTFFFFFFFF


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich hab Sturmfrei in Mamas und Papas Wohnung und massig Alkohol hier aber alle meine Freunde haben keine Lust oder machen schon was WTTFFFFFFFF



facebook party ?


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juni 2013)

Neeeeee


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2013)

Ich komm vorbei mein Schatz <3


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juni 2013)

ewww


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte Lauchquiche mitgebracht!


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hätte Lauchquiche mitgebracht!



Gibt es etwas tuntigeres als eine Lauchquiche auf eine Party mitzunehmen?


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juni 2013)

Lass Sean in Ruhe


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Gibt es etwas tuntigeres als eine Lauchquiche auf eine Party mitzunehmen?



Lauchquiche ist SAU LECKER, KETZER!

Außerdem mache ich eine phantastische ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Juni 2013)

Deswegen hat das Ding trotzdem nix auf ner Feier zu suchen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Juni 2013)

Ich habs getan =D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2013)

Wieso heisst der Realm Midgardschlange?


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juni 2013)

Hab nen scheiß simlock in meinem "neuen" übergangshandy.. das heißt kein mobiles internet .. fml


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jJaE8K_N64Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hach ja <3


----------



## Saji (15. Juni 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich habs getan =D



Ist das... so ein Final Fantasy MMO?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Juni 2013)

jo FF XIV beta.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> jo FF XIV beta.



Was hat FF mit Nordischer Mythologie zutun? >.>


----------



## Saji (15. Juni 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> jo FF XIV beta.



14? Ich hab irgendwo nach 10 den Faden bei den Nummern verloren. Irgendwann hatte ich mal was mit 13 auf der PS3 das... nun, lass es mich vorsichtig ausdrücken, scheiße war.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Juni 2013)

Der Name Midgard für Städte gibts schon ewig in Final Fantasy. Wunderte mich nicht das sie ihn als Servername nehmen. Die japanischen Server sind übrigends nach den Aufrufungen/GF/Anima´s benannt.

Jo, 13 war scheiße. Wer wissen will warum:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EYpaqwAfcuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (15. Juni 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Der Name Midgard für Städte gibts schon ewig in Final Fantasy. Wunderte mich nicht das sie ihn als Servername nehmen. Die japanischen Server sind übrigends nach den Aufrufungen/GF/Anima´s benannt.
> 
> Jo, 13 war scheiße. Wer wissen will warum:



I can relate to this. Genau so hab ichs auch empfunden. War das letzte Mal das ich ein Spiel einfach gekauft habe ohne vorher darüber zu lesen.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juni 2013)




----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWAmbHidbxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Guten Abend!


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> möpse ab 2100







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (16. Juni 2013)

All hail to the mighty !


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



This Thread is now ruled by penguins!


----------



## Aun (16. Juni 2013)

püh 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UMWImPxUdQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (16. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sup


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2013)

Sowas findet man also wenn man "Sexy Penguin" eingibt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (16. Juni 2013)

http://blacksen.deviantart.com/art/Busty-Penguin-125966330


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sowas findet man also wenn man "Sexy Penguin" eingibt.



Google macht *angepasste *Suchen, die dem Surfverhalten angepasst sind, Perversling.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Google macht *angepasste *Suchen, die dem Surfverhalten angepasst sind, Perversling.



Dann müssten aber Hentai Pinguine kommen


----------



## amnie (16. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was hat FF mit Nordischer Mythologie zutun? >.>



Final Fantasy hat schon seit teil 1 alles mögliche aus diversen erden-religionen (also religionen vom planeten erde, ) und diversten hier ansässigen philosophien usw übernommen. das setting ist halt eher 'fantastisch' (ach nee), aber das macht ja für viele genau den reiz an den spielen aus. es ist völlig offensichtlich nicht 'real', hat aber dennoch immer wieder ein 'oha' erlebnis.

wenn man nur mal überlegt, dass die summons, die am bekanntesten sind wohl _Shiva_, _Odin_, und _Ifrid_ sind (Buddhismus, Nordische Mythologie [in D eher als 'Wotan' bekannt], Prä-Islamische Unterweltwesen), man dann noch dazu kandidaten a lá _Leviathan_ (Jüdisch/Christlicher 'See-drachen' der auch nebenbei noch namensgeber für eine ziemlich einflussreiche staatsphilosophische schrift ist) oder _Diabolos_ (Altgriechisch wo man in den meißten Bibelübersetzungen heute Teufel/Satan/wasauchimmer findet),_ Gilgamesh_ (Gilgamesh-Epos, so mehr oder weniger der Ursprung solcher geschichten, die später immer mal wieder in anderen Religionen benutzt wurden... Sinnflut usw) und andere hat...

davon gibt es noch etliche beispiele mehr, so heißt zb das große böse in FFX '_sin_' (Sünde) und vor allem in FFVII wird die '_gaia_-hypothese' ziemlich nah an der tatsächlichen vorstellung interpretiert. (der planet als ein großes ganzes zieht sich durch mehrere spiele der reihe, in vii ist es allerdings am deutlichsten)

interessant ist auch, dass oft sogar die 'original-namen' beibehalten werden. so taucht in diversen FF-spielen immer mal wieder ein/eine 'Brunhilde' auf, oft sogar in den alten schreibweisen (Brynhildr, Bründhildr usw)

im großen und ganzen ist FF eigentlich eine ansammlung für leute, die ziemliche 'mythologie-geeks' sind 
(nicht das ich so jemand wäre .. *hust*)




hier is ne kleine info-sammlung von zeugs in FF und wo es her kommt (ich hatte auch mal überlegt eine zu machen aber das wäre irgendwie arbeit von jahren. lach)

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2012/04/09/final-fantasy-s-mythological-roots.aspx


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2013)

ENDLICH mal jemand der mit guten Informationen kommt. Danke! <3


----------



## orkman (16. Juni 2013)

waiting for moar tits guys 
frauen nicht männer ... nicht dass wir hier noch wirklich schweinkram zu sehen bekommen


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2013)

How about dis?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Juni 2013)

AI GUYS


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> How about dis?



Gammmerrr guuuuuuuuuurllll


----------



## Saji (16. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> How about dis?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wurde aber schnell wieder entfernt.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Das wurde aber schnell wieder entfernt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Juni 2013)

Ai Gurls


----------



## orkman (16. Juni 2013)

gniark gniark gniark ... hatte genug zeit es zu sehen ...
kopf tut aua ... HODOR


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> gniark gniark gniark ... hatte genug zeit es zu sehen ...



Musstest du Taschentücher benutzen?


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Musstest du Taschentücher benutzen?


----------



## orkman (16. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Musstest du Taschentücher benutzen?



sry war bis jetzt beschaeftigt .... jajajajaja ...
nein taschentuch musste ich nicht benutzen ... teppich saugt alles auf ... und kein ausrutschen ... hoem hoem


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juni 2013)

(Okay...)>iiiiiiiiiiiii<(Byte something, you bloody bastard!)
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiii


----------



## Nijara (16. Juni 2013)

Aloha ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2013)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend^^ *knufft*


----------



## Nijara (16. Juni 2013)

Ah der, vor dem mich alle gewarnt haben.... Abend^^


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2013)

Ach, ich bin Handzahm


----------



## Nijara (16. Juni 2013)

Natürlich...."Der beißt nicht. HUCH! DAS HAT ER JA NOCH NIE GEMACHT!"


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2013)

Ich beiße nur Personen die es wert sind gebissen zu werden


----------



## Nijara (16. Juni 2013)

*phew* Dann...bin ich ja ausm Schneider!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2013)

Wer weiss. *Tätschel* Gib mir mal lieber Tipps was ich mit dem Abend anfangen soll, habe nichts zutun.


----------



## Saji (16. Juni 2013)

Ich rieche... Longtime Lurker... *umschau*


----------



## Nijara (16. Juni 2013)

Keine Ahnung....ich gammel auch nur rum...


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich rieche... Longtime Lurker... *umschau*



Die drei da unten? ^^



Nijara schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung....ich gammel auch nur rum...



Das hört sich ja sehr produktiv an... und genauso wie die Wochenenden der letzten 7 Jahre


----------



## Nijara (16. Juni 2013)

Sonntagabend halt...was soll man da schon groß machen?^^


----------



## Saji (16. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung....ich gammel auch nur rum...



Achso, du gammelst. Dann hab ich wohl das gerochen.


----------



## Nijara (16. Juni 2013)

*deo durch die gegend sprüh* Sorry!


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Sonntagabend halt...was soll man da schon groß machen?^^



Ich muss mich drauf vorbereiten was ich morgen meinem Arzt sagen soll das er mich 1 Woche krank schreibt.


----------



## Nijara (17. Juni 2013)

Lebensmittelvergiftung. Zieht immer. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2013)

Nein. Darum geht es nicht ^^ Ich muss etwas bestimmtes sagen, was ich lieber nicht sagen möchte aber sagen muss. Entspricht der Wahrheit. Komplizierte Sache.


----------



## Nijara (17. Juni 2013)

Ahja Oo


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2013)

Egal! Ich glaube ich gehe bald mal schlafen^^ Aber noch nicht. Noch braucht mich das Buffed-Volk.


----------



## Nijara (17. Juni 2013)

Es ist noch sooo früh....-.-


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2013)

Ich muss morgen zum Arzt, iwann muss man ja ins Bett ^^


----------



## orkman (17. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Noch braucht mich das Buffed-Volk.


 "Weil er der Held ist, den *Buffed* verdient. Aber nicht der, den es gerade braucht. Also jagen wir ihn. Weil er es vertragen kann. Und er ist kein Held. Er ist ein stiller Wächter, ein wachsamer Beschützer.
Ein dunkler Ritter!"


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2013)

Ich bin... Seanman?


Btw:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Fs0hkdJzk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nijara (17. Juni 2013)

Am hellsten Tage,
in schwärzester Nacht,
entgeht Sean nichts in seiner Wacht...*g*


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2013)

Ich bin euer Beschützer, nicht euer Feind.

Gegen...

Gegen...

IHN.

Den ZAM.

Den großen Führer der bösen Mächte.

Aber niemals, auch nur niemals werde ich gegen ihn wanken!


----------



## Nijara (17. Juni 2013)

Ich folge aber dem Zamperator! Also bist du mein Feind!


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2013)

Komm auf meine Seite und gemeinsam werden wir über die Galaxis herrschen! *Ihr die Hand reich*


----------



## Nijara (17. Juni 2013)

Niemals!


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WWaLxFIVX1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nijara (17. Juni 2013)

Es gibt keinen Frieden, nur Leidenschaft!

*Vollblut Sith*


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2013)

*Zückt sein pinkes Lichtschwert*


----------



## Nijara (17. Juni 2013)

Ach...er spielt für das andere Team? Für's pinke Team?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2013)

Ich mag Neonpink :> Obwohl ich nen Kerl bin.


----------



## Nijara (17. Juni 2013)

*würg*


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2013)

Deshalb schaut mein Magier im RP auch so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^


----------



## Nijara (17. Juni 2013)

Meine sind alle recht schlicht gekleidet^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2013)

Meiner ist Magier der Kirin Tor, also passender geht es doch garnicht ^^


----------



## Reflox (17. Juni 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> _Shiva_,Buddhismus



Shiva ist Hindu aber auch egal.

Wir haben keine Götter/keinen Gott.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)




----------



## H2OTest (17. Juni 2013)

Nur am flamen ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (17. Juni 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Nur am flamen ...



Ein Schleimer ist er auch noch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juni 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Nur am flamen ...



Welcher Krieger ?


----------



## orkman (17. Juni 2013)

THE AMOUNT OF TITS IS TOO DAMN LOW! MOAR TITS!!
DH finale in sc2 ... Jaedong vs stardust ... whoop whoop ... 
hoffe jaedong winnt


----------



## Wynn (17. Juni 2013)

stalkt ihr 2 jetzt floppy auf facebook ? ^^


----------



## Nijara (18. Juni 2013)

*moar titts here*


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juni 2013)

Yay, Titties!


----------



## Nijara (18. Juni 2013)

Hurray!


----------



## Xidish (18. Juni 2013)

OMG

Noch mehr Ausnahmezustände ausgerufen - nun wohl auch hier
pupertierende Kiddies halt


----------



## Nijara (18. Juni 2013)

O.o Hö?


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> sei froh dass du noch ein knie hast das kann auch schiefgehen...




Tja eine Sekunde nicht aufgepasst


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und so klingt auch Baron King:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







AHAHAHA
wenn ich so jemanden in Real sehen würde, glaub ich würd ausm lachen nimmer rauskommen

das schlimmste ist, dass die leute es selbst scheinbar nicht mehr merken


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juni 2013)

Die halten sich für die größten ^^


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die halten sich für die größten ^^



Verfälschte Wahrnehmung 

Realitätsverlust.... oder beides


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2013)

Solche Leute bekommen aber im Club auch keine ab  Auch wenn sie gerne so tun als ob.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2013)

Sie bekommen KEINEN ab, großer Unterschied


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sie bekommen KEINEN ab, großer Unterschied



Weder keine noch keinen  hahaha


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sie bekommen KEINEN ab, großer Unterschied



Sie bekommen sich gegenseitig ab


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Sie bekommen sich gegenseitig ab



LOL


----------



## Saji (18. Juni 2013)

Meh, Gewitter blieb aus, schade.


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Meh, Gewitter blieb aus, schade.



kommt morgän oder übermorgön


----------



## Wynn (18. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AYw7eJYadco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (18. Juni 2013)

N'Abend!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> N'Abend!



na was geht bei dir so?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juni 2013)

ich weiß nicht wer du bist, aber geschieht dir recht 
und jetzt lass uns mal friedlich sein..


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juni 2013)

fang nicht wieder an mein lieber


----------



## Saji (18. Juni 2013)

Was ist denn hier schon wieder los?!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juni 2013)

jetzt hast du das mädel verschreckt


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juni 2013)

dann mach mal schnell dass sie wiederkommt    haha..


----------



## Xidish (18. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier schon wieder los?!


Ich glaub', den Beiden ist die Hitze heut' nicht so ganz bekommen -
oder sie sind zu feige unter ihrem richtigen Account zu posten.

Wenn Zweiteres zutrifft, sollten sie sich aber mal den Regeln hier vertraut machen.
Wenn gar nix davon zutrifft, finde ich es nicht gut, hier bereits existierende User teilweise namentlich zu kopieren. 

Und Ihr Beiden - könnt Ihr das nicht bitte per PN erzählen - Euer 2er-Gespräch?
Denn Ihr tut gerade so, als ob keine anderen im Topic sind.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2013)

Baron King 2 ist gemein lass Sean in Ruhe


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juni 2013)

freunde!
1. sahnebutter ich hab keine ahnung wer du vorher warst oder bist oder was auch immer und warum du den ban genau hast weiß ich auch nicht, und 2. der könig bin ich einfach  

und der über mir: ich weiß auch nicht wovon du redest, ich versuche hier niemanden zu kopieren und hab auch keinen anderen account und zudem keine ahnung ob du überhaupt mich meinst, also wenn nicht vergiss das hier, sonst darfst du es mir gerne erklären 



Olliruh schrieb:


> Baron King 2 ist gemein lass Sean in Ruhe



ich hab keinen bock mehr wer ist oder soll sean sein?? ich werd hier nur verarscht glaub ich


----------



## Nijara (18. Juni 2013)

Genau, lass Sean in Ruhe!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Genau, lass Sean in Ruhe!



sehr süß, danke


----------



## Xidish (18. Juni 2013)

Ok, ich schnall's gerade (Leitungen sind heute nicht mehr die schnellsten).

Sahnbutter, Du warst doch vorhin noch als Buddha on.
Was ist eigentlich passiert (außer dem Bann natürlich), wenn ich fragen darf?

Und BaronHintenanstell, halte Dich mal bitte etwas zurück!


----------



## Nijara (18. Juni 2013)

Öh ja bitte?!


----------



## EspCap (18. Juni 2013)

Wie schafft ihr es eigentlich immer alle hier gebannt zu werden?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juni 2013)

sahne butter ist sean buddha... da muss man auch erstmal drauf kommen


----------



## Xidish (18. Juni 2013)

Eingefleischte wissen das, da es oft genug erwähnt wurde.
Da solltest Du als Neuling nicht gleich so auf andere drauf losgehen.
Sowas macht man erst später. 



> Wie schafft ihr es eigentlich immer alle hier gebannt zu werden?


Frage ich mich auch ...
Allerdings muss sich nur wer genug ange**** fühlen und eine Teammitglied davon überzeugt haben. 

Naja, ich wurde in all den fast 7 Jahren hier noch nie gebanned.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juni 2013)

das angesprochene teammitglied ist von ganz alleine auf die idee gekommen und hat mich im nachhinein informiert  wie schön



Xidish schrieb:


> Eingefleischte wissen das, da es oft genug erwähnt wurde.
> Da solltest Du als Neuling nicht gleich so auf andere drauf losgehen.
> Sowas macht man erst später.



sollte nicht so rüberkommen, entschuldigung wenn sich jemand angegriffen gefühlt hat


----------



## Nijara (18. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich war es garnicht so schwer zu erraten Baron, Sean's Titel ist "Sahnebutter"...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Eigentlich war es garnicht so schwer zu erraten Baron, Sean's Titel ist "Sahnebutter"...



ich kenn den doch garnicht


----------



## Nijara (18. Juni 2013)

Aber anscheinend gut genug um ihn ans Bein zu pi**en...*seufz*


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend gut genug um ihn ans Bein zu pi**en...*seufz*



ja?? WAS hab ich gemacht??


----------



## orkman (18. Juni 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Baron King 2 ist gemein lass Sean in Ruhe



/sign

schon so spaet und dennoch ist die nacht noch jung


----------



## Reflox (18. Juni 2013)

Geh Baumwolle pflücken.

Nabend.


----------



## orkman (18. Juni 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Geh Baumwolle pflücken.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zRe8kdVs9U[/youtube]


----------



## Saji (18. Juni 2013)

Alter Verwalter, wie im Kindergarten. Aber wenn der Bann sich wirklich nur auf die Bräunungssache stützt ist der Grund doch eigentlich mehr als dürftig. oO


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Dito.


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

Baron geh weg wir mögen dich nicht. Buuuh.


----------



## Xidish (19. Juni 2013)

Peaaacccceeeeeee

Es ist warm, die Gemüter sind daher evtl. etwas gereizt.
Zieht Euch zur Abkühlung Eis rein - was ich jetzt noch tue (hab noch genug über).
Und macht es so wie diese hier.^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Q-ZQH5GZ6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gutes Nächtle


----------



## orkman (19. Juni 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Baron geh weg wir mögen dich nicht. Buuuh.



haha ich habs gedacht und du posaunst es einfach so raus ...


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Hoffentlich weint er sich nun nicht bei dem nächsten aus!


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> haha ich habs gedacht und du posaunst es einfach so raus ...



Ist zwar gemein aber lügen ist auch nicht erlaubt <:


----------



## Xidish (19. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Hoffentlich weint er sich nun nicht bei dem nächsten aus!


Na zumindest hat er vor Dir schon mehr Respekt, da er Dich nun schon im anderen Thread gesiezt hat. 

so nun aber gn8


----------



## schneemaus (19. Juni 2013)

Was gehtn hier ab? Da ist man mal in Frankfurt, dann im Park mit Wasserspielplatz Abkühlung verschaffen (und ja, ich geh da auch ins Wasser, obwohl ich schon seit fünf Jahren volljährig bin) und hinterher skaten, und was müssen meine Augen sehen, wenn ich nach Hause komme? Hass, Krieg und Bans. Leute, habt euch mal wieder lieb. Außer den Baron, den muss man ja scheinbar nicht lieb haben, wie ich euch verstanden hab.


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Richtig so! Ich habe ihm ja schließlich auch nicht erlaubt mich zu duzen.


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

Wer ist dieser Typ eigentlich? Ist man mal n Weilchen weg und schon darf hier jeder Bauerntrampel rein?


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Kannst Du ihm ja morgen direkt davon erzählen


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Der Therapeut  Also Er. *Klug scheiss*


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Awwww....Danke!


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

Sahnebutter schrieb:


> Reflox ist Oberoffizier *Kichert*



aye!


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

*salutiert vor Reflox* Rekrut Nijara meldet sich zum Dienst!


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

Sahnebutter schrieb:


> Neue Nachrichten von der Front?



Floxi ist möglicherweise bald nicht mehr single höhö :3

REKRUT, SOFORT AN DIE OSTFRONT!


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Floxi ist möglicherweise bald nicht mehr songle höhö :3



Ein Dongle?


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2013)

Sahnebutter schrieb:


> In der Schweiz gibts Frauen mit Extra? Wusste ich garnicht.



Mit ner Toblerone Stange in Schlüpper?


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

Sahnebutter schrieb:


> In der Schweiz gibts Frauen mit Extra? Wusste ich garnicht.



Nicht CH, look at the flag <:


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nicht CH, look at the flag <:



hangover 2 - thailand fraun mit zubehör ^^

*rennt aus den tread zu seinem atombunker und schliesst sich da zur sicherheit ein*


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Mich auch!


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> hangover 2 - thailand fraun mit zubehör ^^
> 
> *rennt aus den tread zu seinem atombunker und schliesst sich da zur sicherheit ein*



ÖODFCEFBBVEASTDFSXFAD INDONESIEN NICHT THAILAND INDONESIIIIIIIEN!!!!!


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2013)

25 Grad im Wohnzimmer, aber mein Hund will schmusen. >_< Im Winter, wo's praktisch wäre, natürlich nicht. Meh. ^^


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

Keine Ahnung, die Menschheit hat mal sowas wie Flieger erfunden.


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> 25 Grad im Wohnzimmer, aber mein Hund will schmusen. >_< Im Winter, wo's praktisch wäre, natürlich nicht. Meh. ^^



Kenn ich...meine zwei wollen sogar im Bett noch mit schlafen...


----------



## Xidish (19. Juni 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> ... INDONESIEN NICHT THAILAND INDONESIIIIIIIEN!!!!!





Reflox schrieb:


> Nicht CH, look at the flag <:


Ähm, ist die Flagge von Indonesien nicht aber nur Rot Weiß? 

Menno, kann so bei 25°C nicht schlafen.


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Kenn ich...meine zwei wollen sogar im Bett noch mit schlafen...



Dito... ^^



Xidish schrieb:


> Menno, kann so bei 25°C nicht schlafen.



uuund dito. Deswegen gibts heute Wohnzimmergammeln mit HD TV und Anime DVDs. 

---

Thailand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Indonesien



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

Das ist ein Hut :c guck, der in meiner Signatur trägt den auch.

Und Sahne, wenn du das machst, dann dreh ich dich durch den Fleischwolf und verfüttere dich an die Katzen <3


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Hier sind 28° im Zimmer...


----------



## orkman (19. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Menno, kann so bei 25°C nicht schlafen.



und der ventilator bringt da auch keine linderung ... und dann bei den temperaturen lernen .....

ganzen mittag war mein kopf wie brei durch die hitze und selbst jetzt noch , wo es nacht ist .... ist der kopf zwar klar aber die hitze ist noch immer da ...

die redbulls aus dem kühlschrank sind nach 10 min total warm und kacke zum trinken


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Hier sind 28° im Zimmer...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZ04Y4SUsNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (19. Juni 2013)

dein schweiss 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qaThtqe1YI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Ich will weder noch... *am Eis lutsch*


----------



## Xidish (19. Juni 2013)

2x mal habe ich einer früheren Freundin Fragen gestellt.
Jedes mal hat sie es mißverstanden, mir aber sehr interessante Antworten gegeben. 

Bei einer Frage lutschte sie auch ihr Eis (dazu fragte ich etwas).
Das andere war eine Frage zu Piepmätzen, hatte einen mir unbekannten Piepmatz gesehen.


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Ich will weder noch... *am Eis lutsch*



Dann halt was anderes!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sFqBfNs-pbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Besser?


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Hihi...*kicher*


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Hihi...*kicher*



Ein kurzes hab ich noch!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FxNE7083DoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pEPmCnzbDUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



I'm crashing your party with my music taste wooooh /o/


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> I'm crashing your party with my music taste wooooh /o/



DUUU bist schuld das ich nun Hunger auf asiatisches Essen habe. :<


----------



## Xidish (19. Juni 2013)

Aaaaaaaah, so eine schlaflose Nacht hat doch was ...

Endlich nach Jahren habe ich das Oldschool Stück wieder gefunden.
Das lief auch früher immer nachts auf Vox bei Rave around the World (Raves auf Schiffen und an ausgewählten Orten).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O8gxOt5bZFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*afksmoking*

_Wenn ich wüßte, daß draußen keine Viecher rumlaufen würden, würde ich mich auf den Balkon schlafen legen._


----------



## orkman (19. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> _Wenn ich wüßte, daß draußen keine Viecher rumlaufen würden, würde ich mich auf den Balkon schlafen legen._



oho bei messieur laufen die moskitos nur ... bei mir fliegen sie ... evolution watson ... evolution 

naja bei mir stehen sowieso die fenster gross offen und starre nur im dunkeln auf meinen pc ... ich dachboden kind ich .... und wenn die viecher mich fressen wollen ... nur zu .... ich bin schoen saftig


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> DUUU bist schuld das ich nun Hunger auf asiatisches Essen habe. :<



Ich habe solche Lust auf Grünes Thai Curry oder Fried Noodles. Ich würde töten dafür ;n;





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bw9CALKOvAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

*tanz*


----------



## Xidish (19. Juni 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> oho bei messieur laufen die moskitos nur ... bei mir fliegen sie ... evolution watson ... evolution




Ich dachte da auch eher an Katzen, Marder, Waschbären (schon bedrohlich groß geworden) ... 
die den Apfelbaum neben den Balkon schon hochgekrochen sind - bzw. gleich die Treppe nach oben genommen haben.^^
Der Balkon ist 27m² groß und geht um 2 Hauswände.

'Ne Füchsin mit Jungem läuft auch im Gelände gegenüber rum - ok, der kommt nun nicht gerade auf den Balkon.^^


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Und die sollen dir was tun?


----------



## Xidish (19. Juni 2013)

Am besten gar nix ^^ ... besappern, be******


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

Hunger .w.


----------



## orkman (19. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ich dachte da auch eher an Katzen, Marder, Waschbären (schon bedrohlich groß geworden) ...



achso du meinst die ganz fetten moskitos 
wenn die stechen tuts echt aua ... trotzdem waere es wohl unbezahlbar auf dem balkon aufzuwachen und ne gruppe waschbären um sich zu haben 

btw fies das lied von hyuna zu zeigen ... da bekomm ich auch immer lust auf asiatisch


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Dann schlaf in meinem Garten. Wir haben nur scheue Katzen und einen Dachs, aber der tut nix wenn du ihn nicht bedrohst  Und falls du immernoch Angst hast, kann mein Großer (Wachhund, 52kg) auch noch da schlafen


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gPxdDzmIlCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



bin im bett baba


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Nacht Wynn *wink*


----------



## orkman (19. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Dann schlaf in meinem Garten. Wir haben nur scheue Katzen und einen Dachs, aber der tut nix wenn du ihn nicht bedrohst  Und falls du immernoch Angst hast, kann mein Großer (Wachhund, 52kg) auch noch da schlafen



ehrlich gesagt hab ich wohl mehr angst vor deinem hund als vor dem dachs + katzen ... ich bin eher der katzenmensch ... konnte mit hunden nie was anfangen und hatte nur schlechte erfahrungen ... sry


----------



## Xidish (19. Juni 2013)

Bin dann auch mal wech - sonst wird das heute nix mit dem Zahnarzt und dem Rest des Tages ...

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2013)

vieleicht hilft es noch wenn du nasse handtücher aufhängen tut - die verdunsten ja und kühlen den raum ab 

hilft vieleicht heute nicht mehr aber morgen ^^


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Ich sagte "kann"... Und er macht nichts. 

Er kann auch bei mir bleiben...aber unser Garten ist riesig.


----------



## Xidish (19. Juni 2013)

Nasse Tücher noch zusätzlich?
Die Luftfeuchte ist immer noch bei 83%.

bd .. gn8


----------



## orkman (19. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Ich sagte "kann"... Und er macht nichts.
> 
> Er kann auch bei mir bleiben...aber unser Garten ist riesig.



naja als ich klein war hatte ich zum beispiel die erfahrung hier ... so wie es hier gezeigt wird :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und das war nicht meine einzige erfahrung mit der tierart ... ne katze kratzt und beisst ein bissl .. wenn ein hund zubeisst ... naja ... ok jetzt vllt net ein kleiner dackel aber naja


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Oh okay. Nicht so schön. Aber mein Hund würde nie beißen, wenn ich ihm nicht das Kommando gebe.


----------



## orkman (19. Juni 2013)

na in meinen augen sollte ein tier ueberhaupt nicht beigebracht bekommen zu beissen ... ausser vllt eben polizei/armee hunde etc... 
aber im privaten ? fuer den unwahrscheinlichen fall dass ein einbrecher kommt ... und damit hasso dann fassen kann ?
ich muss mir irgendwann mal nen tiger zulegen und dem das dann beibringen  .... naja vllt komm ich mal an einen tiger so à la hangover art


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Bei uns in der Gegend brechen viele ein. Erst vor gut 3-4 Monaten wurde Nachts versucht bei uns einzubrechen....Außerdem läuft hier ziemliches Pack rum...


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Und das war echt....beschissen....mein Zimmer ist direkt neben der Haustür...


----------



## orkman (19. Juni 2013)

hmm ok dann verstehts sich natuerlich ... zumal als frau ... jetzt nicht sexistisch gedacht ...

immer dumm wenn man in so ner gegend wohnt ... mit pack vor der tür :/


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Ich mein...allein seine Größe und Statur ist abschreckend genug für die meisten, aber wer nicht hören will...muss fühlen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (19. Juni 2013)

wie heisst er?/sie? denn ? 
ahja und was mich auch noch an hunden stoert ist ihr lautes gebelle ... ne katze kriegt zwar auch so manchen hohen ton hin ... 
sieht ja mal kraeftig genug aus um sich einem einbrecher in den weg zu stellen


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Hihi....Sheepy heißt er und er bellt nicht, und wenn doch ein Wort und er ist still...beide Hunde sind ziemlich gut erzogen^^ Joa 52kg reine Muskelmasse


----------



## orkman (19. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Sheepy heißt er und er bellt nicht, und wenn doch ein Wort und er ist still



oho ... scheint ja wirklich gut erzogen zu sein und ein braver zu sein 

wie biste denn auf sheepy gekommen ? spontan denk ich da an schaf


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Lange wurde der Border Collie fast ausschließlich als Hütehund für Schafe auf den Britischen Inseln gehalten. Die Rassebezeichnung „Border Collie“ geht auf seine geographische Herkunft zurück, dem Grenzland (Border Line) zwischen England und Schottland. <- Daher "Schäfchen/Sheepy" =D


----------



## orkman (19. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Lange wurde der Border Collie fast ausschließlich als Hütehund für Schafe auf den Britischen Inseln gehalten. Die Rassebezeichnung „Border Collie" geht auf seine geographische Herkunft zurück, dem Grenzland (Border Line) zwischen England und Schottland. <- Daher "Schäfchen/Sheepy" =D



hmm ok ... rasse hab ich erkannt und die geschichte kenn ich auch ... aber um die uhrzeit den link zwischen allem und dem namen zu machen ... sorry ... schieben wirs mal auf die hitze und die uhrzeit 

und du bist noch immer wach wegen der hitze ? und wie biste eigentlich auf das buffed forum gekommen ? du spielst wow ? ( sofern man fragen darf  )


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Ja blöde Hitze...und auf Man of Steel vorbereiten <3

Ja WoW und Swtor....bin aber schon seit...öhm 2007 hier angemeldet...^^ Hab mich nur nie getraut was zu schreiben^^


----------



## orkman (19. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Ja WoW und Swtor....bin aber schon seit...öhm 2007 hier angemeldet...^^ Hab mich nur nie getraut was zu schreiben^^



ach was ... wir buffies bellen nur und beissen NIE  wir sind sehr zahm und pflegeleicht 

und was spielste in wow ? ally oder horde ? und welche klasse ? und in swtor ? gut oder böse ?


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> und was spielste in wow ? ally oder horde ? und welche klasse ? und in swtor ? gut oder böse ?



Ally: Jägerin, Priesterin(DD), Mönch(Tank), Paladin(Tank), Druide(Tank)
Horde: Schmane (DD)

Aber in meinen Adern fließt das Blut der Dunkelspeere! <3

SWTOR: Ratattaki Sith-Attentäter (Böse)


----------



## orkman (19. Juni 2013)

ich bin horde ... hab quasi von jeder klasse nen high level champ ... lvl 85 ... hab mop gekauft aber nie richtig gespielt .. daher keinen 90 er ... auch wenn ich hier noch eine unbenutzte gametime card habe die ich schon aktivieren wollte
swtor hab ich auch ... musste ich aber aufgeben durch zeitmangel ... natuerlich auch ein sith ... attentäter 
im moment spiel ich diablo 3 oder starcraft 2 ... ab und zu League of legends mit freunden

PS : hab auch ein paar high lvl allys ... obwohl ich mich jetzt schäme das zu sagen ... die hab ich nur wegen freunden gespielt ... und bereue noch immer dass es keine hordler sind


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Ich spiele nur aus Rp-Gründen Ally...^^

So ich verpiesel mich mal vor die Glotze....am PC wirds mir echt zu heiß...


----------



## orkman (19. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Ich spiele nur aus Rp-Gründen Ally...^^
> 
> So ich verpiesel mich mal vor die Glotze....am PC wirds mir echt zu heiß...



gut ... viel spass und gute nacht denne


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Ich geh nicht schlafen...nur woanders "marinieren"....fühl mich wie ein Thunfisch im eigenem Saft....~.~


----------



## orkman (19. Juni 2013)

wir alle marinieren  ... haste keinen ventilator ? ... das hilft wenigstens ein bisschen 

naja ich bin jetzt jedenfalls mal raus ... so müde ... ich versuch mal zu schlafen ... gn8


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> So einige millionen Volt rösten einen bestimmt richtig gut durch...




Dann gibt's für alle lecker Röst-Nijara zum Knabbern. Omnomnom!


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Öhm...Ich glaub...bei der Voltzahl bleiben nur Knochen übrig.


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2013)

zum thema, scheisse heiß:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aC75sceqs8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (19. Juni 2013)

Habe ich Minions gehört?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Öhm...Ich glaub...bei der Voltzahl bleiben nur Knochen übrig.



Ich steh zwar nicht so sehr drauf, aber die Knochen knabbern wir sicher auch ab.


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Habe ich Minions gehört?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hast du ^^


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Ich kann nicht mehr.... Das mit der Kirschtasche....es stimmt so herrlich!


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> den Leuten in den Überschwemmungsgebieten ...
> (Hitze, sehr viel Müllbrühe, Kadaver +++
> 
> Ich möchte für nix auf dieser Welt mit denen tauschen.



und das viehzeug. es stinkt erbärmlich...... 

back to topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Mööööööpse!


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2013)

"Darf ich Ihnen ein Gläschen warme Mopsmilch anbieten?" 


Bevor mich ein mod verwarnt ist ein filmzitat ^^


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Bah...>.<


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2013)

kennst nicht den film der wixxer ? ^^


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

Jetzt vertreibt sie doch nicht schon wieder. Ihr habt echt n Gefühl von einem toten Walross wenn es um Frauen geht


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Ne, nur Wynn.


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Juni 2013)

Gewitter? What, wo? Hier sind immer noch 30°. Will auch.


----------



## Alux (19. Juni 2013)

Immer her min Gewitter!


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juni 2013)

30°C .. Flamigos und Flippers


----------



## Alux (19. Juni 2013)

Wir hatten heut Höchststand knapp 36°, da kann so ein Pool schon was


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2013)

hatte leider keine Zeit aufs Thermometer zu schauen, aber es war definitiv zu warm. ^^


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Hier hats geballert....aber keine Abkühlung...


----------



## Xidish (19. Juni 2013)

Ich kann es mir aussuchen, draußen oder drinnen.
Nur macht es kaum Unterschied - ist beides zu warm.

Dafür habe ich nun aber eben meinen 40?cm Tischventilator rausgekramt.
Den auf Höchststufe abwechselnd drehend - und mein Haar (welches ich nicht mehr habe^^) flattert durch die Luft.

Eben sah's draußen bedrohlich aus - nun haben wir gerade wieder etwas klaren Himmel über uns.
Gewitter lassen noch auf sich warten - erst recht etwas Abkühlung.


----------



## Alux (19. Juni 2013)

Das Schlimmste ist bei dem herrlichen Wetter lernen :/


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Wer bleibt mit mir bis 7 auf? *hoff*


----------



## Alux (19. Juni 2013)

Mal schauen, 2-3 is sicher, danach schau ich weiter


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Wer bleibt mit mir bis 7 auf? *hoff*



Ich muss morgen früh raus, also maximal 4


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Grrr....


----------



## Alux (19. Juni 2013)

Ich erweiter mal bis halb 7, da muss ich los und bevor ich paar Stunden penn is aufbleiben und lernen eh besser


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Yay =D


----------



## Alux (19. Juni 2013)

Zu heiß zum Schlafen oder warum musst die Nacht rumbringen^^


----------



## EspCap (19. Juni 2013)

Ich hab heute morgen schon viel zu lang geschlafen... wollt eigentlich um 9 in der Bib sitzen und hab dann bis halb 12 geschlafen. 




Das muss morgen anders werden... nur 'leider' fällt die Vorlesung am Morgen aus, weil sich unser Prof bei einem Symposium eine nette Schlägerei geliefert hat. Wird also wieder schwer...


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rJL9Tqs0o1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn Disney Game of Thrones gemacht hätte ^^


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Zu warm und ich muss mich morgen bei nem Superman-Verkauf schlagen!


----------



## Alux (19. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Zu warm und ich muss mich morgen bei nem Superman-Verkauf schlagen!



May the force be with you!


----------



## Zurios (19. Juni 2013)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend, ich bin neu hier


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2013)

viel erfolg supergirl 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ddsa5giY7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



irgendwie hört sich die stimme creepy an ^^


----------



## Alux (20. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> viel erfolg supergirl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber nice 

BTW Ich hab kein Bock mehr Special Task lernen -.-


----------



## Nijara (20. Juni 2013)

Girl? Woman!


----------



## Wynn (20. Juni 2013)

es gibt übrigens ein update von proxx tube nachdem youtube wieder an deren seite gearbeitet hatte ^^

https://proxtube.com/index.php


----------



## Zurios (20. Juni 2013)

Grr...! ich hasse diese blöden Stechmücken, mein Blut muss wohl besonders Schmackhaft sein..


----------



## Wynn (20. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> aber nice



was hälst du dann davon ? ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3yYZa-70u_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nijara (20. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> es gibt übrigens ein update von proxx tube nachdem youtube wieder an deren seite gearbeitet hatte ^^
> 
> https://proxtube.com/index.php



Ah endlich!


----------



## Alux (20. Juni 2013)

Zurios schrieb:


> Grr...! ich hasse diese blöden Stechmücken, mein Blut muss wohl besonders Schmackhaft sein..




Same here


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2013)

Zurios schrieb:


> Grr...! ich hasse diese blöden Stechmücken, mein Blut muss wohl besonders Schmackhaft sein..



Porenta?


----------



## Wynn (20. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sb5gxT45CNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer kennt die geräte alle noch beim namen ^^

die nadeldrucker werden ja teilweise heute noch genutzt für die lohnabrechnungen bei manchen firmen ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eTYcOQnJaSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich hoffe der 3te film der in planung ist hat auch so genialen soundtrack und um gotteswillen bitte keinen dubstep ^^


----------



## Zurios (20. Juni 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Porenta?


Porenta ?


----------



## Alux (20. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> was hälst du dann davon ? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannt ick schon   Brauch eure Meinung, was fürn Spezialgebiet sollt ich jz lernen, Englisch oder Physik?


----------



## Zurios (20. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Brauch eure Meinung, was fürn Spezialgebiet sollt ich jz lernen, Englisch oder Physik?


Englisch kommt von alleine, ich würde zu Physik tendieren!


----------



## Alux (20. Juni 2013)

Zurios schrieb:


> Englisch kommt von alleine, ich würde zu Physik tendieren!



Die Infos für Englisch kommen von allein?^^


----------



## Nijara (20. Juni 2013)

Physik macht sexy.


----------



## Wynn (20. Juni 2013)

englische physik anleitungen schlägst 2 fliegen mit einer klappe 

gerade wieder auf meiner youtube playlist entdeckt ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b33JAIMISNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zurios (20. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Die Infos für Englisch kommen von allein?^^


Es kommt darauf an, was du mit Englisch meinst, wenns sprachlich ist, kommts wirklich von alleine 
Sobald es um irgendwelche bestimmten Themen geht, sei es irgendwelche aktuelle Weltgeschehen, dann wäre es natürlich auch hilfreich sich einzuarbeiten


----------



## Alux (20. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> englische physik anleitungen schlägst 2 fliegen mit einer klappe



Hat nur leider 0 mitn Englisch Thema zu tun


----------



## Zurios (20. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Physik macht sexy.


Physik an sich ist toll, aber ich habs leider nicht drauf :<


----------



## Alux (20. Juni 2013)

Zurios schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an, was du mit Englisch meinst, wenns sprachlich ist, kommts wirklich von alleine
> Sobald es um irgendwelche bestimmten Themen geht, sei es irgendwelche aktuelle Weltgeschehen, dann wäre es natürlich auch hilfreich sich einzuarbeiten



Es gibt einerseits Kernfragen, die bis auf ein paar ohne Hintergrundwissen beantworten gehen. Andererseits gibts die Spezialfrage, dass ist eine Frage aus dem Spezialgebiet das man ausgearbeitet hat.


----------



## Wynn (20. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P_uBQ9jvAZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





damit verabschiede ich mich auf die couch ghost anschauen ^^


----------



## Alux (20. Juni 2013)

Have fun!


----------



## Saji (20. Juni 2013)

Haha

http://www.chip.de/news/Xbox-One-Microsoft-streicht-Online-Zwang-DRM_62600734.html


----------



## Alux (20. Juni 2013)

So Sense mit lernen, Viva an und let's go Night Sounds


----------



## Keashaa (20. Juni 2013)

Komme gerade vom Tierarzt. Warum zu Geier hat mein Kater unter den Augenlidern ne Schwellung, die seinen Augapfel in die Augenhöhle zurückdrückt, ohne zu maunzen? Hoffentlich ists nix schlimmes, leider konnte die Ärztin unter den Bedingungen nicht alles erkennen, hoffentlich geht die Schwellung bis Freitag zurück und sie kann uns sagen, woher das ganze kam


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (20. Juni 2013)

Arme Mietze... =(


----------



## Saji (20. Juni 2013)

WIIIIND! WIIIIIIIND! Kühle, frische Luft...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (20. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D8NsIr0DIAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (20. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> WIIIIND! WIIIIIIIND! Kühle, frische Luft...



"hodor, hhhooodooorrr,hhhhhhhhhooooooddddddddoooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
es zieht wie hechtsuppe, aber kühler isses lange nicht


----------



## Wynn (20. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-57y72vq6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klassiker 

damals in den 80er als in den action filmen die leute auf die russen schimpften und co ^^


----------



## Xidish (20. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> es zieht wie hechtsuppe, aber kühler isses lange nicht


Hier herrscht gerade die Ruhe vor dem Sturm.
Es hat ca 15 Uhr eine Stunde lange gekracht mit kleinem Hagel.
Angekündigt war teilweise großkörniger Hagel und 30 l/m²
In der Zeit hat sich die Temperatur von 32°C auf 20°C abgekühlt (schon recht stark).
Aber so extrem war es nun nicht - lange nicht so, wie in einigen anderen Gebieten.

Doch eben zeigten sie was im NDR Fernsehen (aus einem Meterolegenstudio), was mir gar nicht gefällt.
Eine riesige Gewitterzelle mit mehreren Gewittern schiebt sich von Rheinland-Pfalz gen Nordosten.
Angekündigt für Südniedersachsen sind nun 70 l/m², Hagel und sogar Tornado -

... und das in der zweiten Nachthälfte, wenn ich schlafen will ... 
Ich hab teilweise echt Schiss vor Gewittern (beruht auf Erlebnissen).

Was aber schön ist, konnte nun lange genug alles aufreißen, was es aufzureißen gibt, damit kühlere Luft auch in die Wohnung kann.


----------



## Saji (20. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Was aber schön ist, konnte nun lange genug alles aufreißen, was es aufzureißen gibt, damit kühlere Luft auch in die Wohnung kann.



Ich auch. Herrlich wenn die kühle Luft reinschwappt.


----------



## Zurios (20. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Hier herrscht gerade die Ruhe vor dem Sturm.


Ich glaube bei mir herrscht auch die Ruhe vor dem Sturm, in der Ferne hört/sieht man so langsam derbe Gewitter :/
Ich habe Angst!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Juni 2013)

Wassen los hier? Bin ich der Einzige der NBA Finals schaut?


----------



## Wynn (21. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. Juni 2013)

it is time!

workout time!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OFjvxGzJUhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





WHAT IS THE MEANING OF THIS INTRUSION?


----------



## Xidish (21. Juni 2013)

OMG ... noch 'n Notstand.
Aun träumt nicht nur nachts, nee ... er is' auch schon 'n Tagträumer. 
_
ps_ 

wb sean


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juni 2013)

Dankesehr <3


----------



## Aun (21. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> OMG ... noch 'n Notstand.
> Aun träumt nicht nur nachts, nee ... er is' auch schon 'n Tagträumer.
> _
> ps_
> ...



püh! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich eben noch in meinem alter eine blühende fantasie, trotz versklavendem anhang!


----------



## Wynn (21. Juni 2013)

gerade bei facebook gefunden bei jemanden ^^



> Der offizielle Wettkampf: BIER vs. MUSCHI
> 
> 1. Ein Bier ist immer feucht. Eine Muschi muss man schon ein bisschen bearbeiten.
> -> Punkt an das Bier.
> ...


----------



## Aun (21. Juni 2013)

sehr stümperhaft recherchiet wynn.... tztztz ich hätte besseres erwartet...


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> sehr stümperhaft recherchiet wynn.... tztztz ich hätte besseres erwartet...



Mach ihm keinen Vorwurf. Entweder hat es gerade einer auf Facebook gepostet (nennt man das dort so?) oder bei Twitter verlinkt.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> [Wie nennt man ein weißes Mammut?]






Wynn schrieb:


> gerade bei facebook gefunden bei jemanden ^^






Guter Vergleich. Aber der Testersteller hatte wohl auch schon 'n paar Biere an dem Abend, denn der Endstand ist 9:6 für das Bier (+ Sonderpunkt), so wie sich's gehört!


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bqhsrEzxshQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



bin ich also doch nicht allein mit der einstellung 

nur leider treffen sich die leute mit der selben einstellung nicht


----------



## Saji (22. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> bin ich also doch nicht allein mit der einstellung
> 
> nur leider treffen sich die leute mit der selben einstellung nicht



Geht mir auch so. Wobei ich gerne bei Freunden zu Besuch bin, wo wir dann das ein oder andere Bierchen trinken, Musik hören oder an einer Konsole zocken. Discos hasse ich, laut, stickig und MASSEN dicht an dicht. Da krieg ich ein Ding zu viel. ^^


----------



## Aun (22. Juni 2013)

ich habe seans haustier gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (22. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich habe seans haustier gefunden




Ich dachte sein Haustier wäre ein Maximalpigmentierter?


----------



## Aun (22. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> Ich dachte sein Haustier wäre ein Maximalpigmentierter?



nee das war der im keller angekettete


----------



## Legendary (22. Juni 2013)

axooo.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juni 2013)

What the fuck is wrong with you people?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> What the fuck is wrong with you people?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war was?


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_7ZyRB3-X7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> war was?


Ich wusste schon immer das du genau so aussiehst  Ich meine natürlich nur das Hemd und die schicken grünen Hosen.


----------



## Xidish (22. Juni 2013)

Er ist ja auch ein Genosse - Genossen sahen schon damals alle so aus.


----------



## Aun (22. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Er ist ja auch ein Genosse - Genossen sahen schon damals alle so aus.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmmmmmm gamer total gekürzt auf sat 1. was fürn bullcrap


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XXXqmw6iJCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ist eh die beste szene in dem film ^^


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Gab es Leute, die "Gamer" gut fanden?


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2013)

als b movie ja und von der idee her ja


----------



## Xidish (22. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha und wieso antwortest Du dann darauf?! 

omg


----------



## Aun (22. Juni 2013)

von der idee fand ich ihn auch echt gut gemacht


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Follow me, minions!


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Bwäh, mit dem Thread hast Du was angeleiert! Ich komme aus dem Tippseln ja gar nicht mehr raus ^^.


----------



## Aun (22. Juni 2013)

welchem thread?


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2013)

dr wintermute professor für filmologie erklärt uns den tieferen sinn von bestimmten filmen


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Pfff! Warte mal, bis Du auf einen "richtigen" Filmfreak triffst, der fast autistisch alle Daten, Darsteller etc. herunterleiert. Gemessen an dem, was manche Leute draufhaben, bin ich da nicht mehr als "halbwegs interessierter Laie". Such mal nach Christian Kessler oder Jörg Buttgereit oder jeden anderen Autor der "Splatting Image". Da bin ich nur Schüler; da lausche ich den "Wissenden"!


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Pfff! Warte mal, bis Du auf einen "richtigen" Filmfreak triffst, der fast autistisch alle Daten, Darsteller etc. herunterleiert. Gemessen an dem, was manche Leute draufhaben, bin ich da nicht mehr als "halbwegs interessierter Laie". Such mal nach Christian Kessler oder Jörg Buttgereit oder jeden anderen Autor der "Splatting Image". Da bin ich nur Schüler; da lausche ich den "Wissenden"!



So einen kenne ich und geniesse ich. Aus dem Grund da er mir immer gute Filmtipps geben kann. Er ist übrigens Theaterschauspieler ^^


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Pfff! Warte mal, bis Du auf einen "richtigen" Filmfreak triffst, der fast autistisch alle Daten, Darsteller etc. herunterleiert. Gemessen an dem, was manche Leute draufhaben, bin ich da nicht mehr als "halbwegs interessierter Laie". Such mal nach Christian Kessler oder Jörg Buttgereit oder jeden anderen Autor der "Splatting Image". Da bin ich nur Schüler; da lausche ich den "Wissenden"!



vieleicht schaffste es mit deiner beratung und erklärung in den nächsten buffedcast oder nächstes buffed heft und wirst berühmt


----------



## win3ermute (23. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So einen kenne ich und geniesse ich. Aus dem Grund da er mir immer gute Filmtipps geben kann. Er ist übrigens Theaterschauspieler ^^



Jau! Ich habe auch ein paar "Beziehungen" zu heutigen Filmschaffenden bzw. Theaterschauspielern. Wenn die aus dem "Nähkästchen" plaudern, dann stellt man fest, daß man noch so viel sehen oder über den Vorgang der Inszenierung lesen kann - diese Erfahrungswerte aus dem realen Geschäft hat man einfach nicht! Und ein Teil meiner "Film-Lieblinge", die immer noch relativ unbekannt sind, bekam ich aus eben diesem "Dunstkreis".

Edit:


Wynn schrieb:


> vieleicht schaffste es mit deiner beratung und erklärung in den nächsten buffedcast oder nächstes buffed heft und wirst berühmt



s. o.
Gegen einen Kessler oder Buttgereit - die sprechen Audiokommentare mit fundiertem Wissen, das es nirgendwo zu lesen gibt - bin ich rein gar nix; nur ein interessierter Filmfan mit relativ großer Filmothek und ein ganz klein bisserl an angelesenem bzw. -gehörtem Fachwissen. Es ist schon traurig, daß so ein kleines Licht wie ich als "Filmwissender" bezeichnet wird.


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2013)

auch das kleinste licht strahlt hell in dunkelster nacht


----------



## Saji (23. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> auch das kleinste licht strahlt hell in dunkelster nacht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. Juni 2013)

naja einen audiocast kann jeder depp professionell erscheinen lassen, der ein vorgefertigtes script hat.


aber ich hab einen heiden respekt vor leuten, die wirklich aus dem stehgreif über gott und den film labern können (im echten leben schon erlebt). da stet mir echt die kinnladde runter


----------



## Saji (23. Juni 2013)

Das Schlimme ist... Wynn glaubt das auch noch.


----------



## win3ermute (23. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist nicht mal weit hergeholt in Sachen Film (und ich nehme mich da explizit nicht von aus). Irgendwo hier in einem Thread habe ich James Monacor erwähnt, der das Standardwerk "Film verstehen" veröffentlicht hat. Der Kerl ist explizit der Meinung, daß man Film seit spätestens den 1990ern keine Beachtung mehr schenken müßte, weil bereits alles entwickelt wäre und der Rest nur noch aus "Epigonen" bestünde!

Dem steht ein Bekannter gegenüber, dessen Dozent im Studium meinte, dem Film vor 1990 müsse kaum Beachtung geschenkt werden, weil davor kein wirklich adäquater technischer Entwicklungsprozess gegenüberstand! Er hat dann das Studium geschmissen, weil er unter solchen Leuten keinen Abschluß machen wollte...

Beide Standpunkte sind dermaßen absurd, daß ich es kaum glauben kann. 



Aun schrieb:


> aber ich hab einen heiden respekt vor leuten, die wirklich aus dem stehgreif über gott und den film labern können (im echten leben schon erlebt). da stet mir echt die kinnladde runter



Da macht doch das "Filmerleben" erst Spaß! Es ist der "Mehrwert", daß man sich eben mit so einem Müll überhaupt auseinandersetzt. Ich habe lieber einen richtig miesen Film, über den ich stundenlang ablästern kann, als so ein Durchschnittsprojekt, das man beim Verlassen des Kinosaals bereits halb vergessen hat!
Mir sind übrigens Filme lieber, über deren Vorzüge ich mich unterhalten kann! Wie ihr gemerkt haben solltet, kann ich seitenweise über einen "Drive" schreiben, während die Lästerei über ärgerlichen Blödsinn nur ein paar Zeilen erfordert. Ich persönlich sehe die Zukunft in Sachen "Film" eh genauso wie bei der Musik: Lieber kleine, gute Sachen als teure Budgetprodukte, die unbedingt erfolgreich sein müssen (und meist saugen wie sonstwas).


----------



## Aun (23. Juni 2013)

ich könnte dir zb nen arm abkauen mit sachen über http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russ_Meyer ode scifi serien aus den 90ern. ich fand/finde die hammer ^^ scheiß auf tng babylon5 owed alle


----------



## Saji (23. Juni 2013)

Ich mag Züge.


----------



## win3ermute (23. Juni 2013)

Von wegen Russ Meyer et. all:: Christian Kessler hat vor ein paar Jahren ein Buch über den Pr0n-Film der '70/80er Jahre veröffentlichen wollen. An das Ding wollte kein Verlag herangehen, weil Pr0n ja böse ist. Jeder Pr0n ist in Deutschland automatisch indiziert, weswegen alleine die wohlwollende Nennung von Titeln in bestimmten Medien als "Werbung" ausgelegt wird. Ein "Spiegel" darf z. B. ungestraft die "Dornröschen"-Trilogie von Anne Rice erwähnen (zwecklos, hier in D. danach zu suchen - ist ein indiziertes und damit nicht mehr erhältliches Buch); ein Literatur-Magazin dürfte das nicht. 

Und wir reden hier von Kessler! Der hat Dinge wie "Das wilde Auge" über den italienischen Giallo veröffentlicht, während der Großteil der Filmfans nicht mal wußte, was ein "Giallo" abseits von Argento und Bava überhaupt ist! Und heutige "Filmfans" kennen nicht mal mehr die Namen "Argento" bzw. "Bava"!


----------



## Aun (23. Juni 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bitch please


----------



## zoizz (23. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht sollten wir der netten Dame die hintergründige Assoziation , welche mit diesem Bild in Verbindung gebracht wird, etwas näher bringen - so grob in die Richtung wie Aun es schon andeutete.


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (23. Juni 2013)

Bananas!


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2013)

wb und gut geruht ? ich bin selbst jetzt erstmal couch


----------



## Nijara (23. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> wb und gut geruht ? ich bin selbst jetzt erstmal couch



Ohja und wie! Dann mal viel Spaß auf'm Sofa!


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Das Schlimme ist... Wynn glaubt das auch noch.



Sicher, das steht doch im Internetz! Das kann nur stimmen!


----------



## Nijara (24. Juni 2013)

Dann gibt es Green Lantern und Iron Man doch?


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Dann gibt es Green Lantern und Iron Man doch?



Natürlich!

Und wenn du das nicht an 10 Leute weiterschickst wird dein Huhn in 198 Tagen an Durchfall sterben.


----------



## Nijara (24. Juni 2013)

*schnief*


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2013)

Reflox 

Schau dir mal das Video hier an ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qkVlC2WgEwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2013)

brb Telefon


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> brb Telefon






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keashaa (24. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Arme Mietze... =(



Mittlerweile gehts ihr wieder besser, nachdem unser Tierarzt am Freitag nochmal mit einem Augenspezialisten telefoniert hatte und diese auf Augenherpes hingewiesen hatte. Mit der richtigen Salbe und einer Halskrause ist es dann recht schnell abgeklungen, sein Auge sieht jetzt wieder gut aus und wir müssen vermutlich nur noch einmal zu Nachuntersuchung zum Tierarzt


----------



## Zurios (24. Juni 2013)

Ohje, Ohje.. Ich bekomm morgen meine Prüfungsergebnisse und bin total nervös!


----------



## Aun (25. Juni 2013)

you will fail


----------



## Zurios (25. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> you will fail


Ich hoffe nicht! Ausser Physik sollte eigentlich alles perfekt sein


----------



## Aun (25. Juni 2013)

Zurios schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht! Ausser Physik sollte eigentlich alles perfekt sein



uiuiui physik zur nachprüfung mündlich    der horror schlechthin


----------



## Zurios (25. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> uiuiui physik zur nachprüfung mündlich    der horror schlechthin


Ja, ich habe dieses Jahr über zwar extrem viel Physik gelernt, aber für meine Abschlussprüfung hat es leider nicht gereicht... Ich kann nur eins dazu sagen, mein Lehrer legt ein Bild mit einem Karussell auf(ohne weitere Angaben) und fragt dann in welcher Geschwindigkeit sich dieses Karussell im Kreis bewegt.. und das ist nur eins der leichteren Aufgaben!


----------



## Aun (25. Juni 2013)

Zurios schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe dieses Jahr über zwar extrem viel Physik gelernt, aber für meine Abschlussprüfung hat es leider nicht gereicht... Ich kann nur eins dazu sagen, mein Lehrer legt ein Bild mit einem Karusell auf(ohne weitere Angaben) und fragt dann in welcher Geschwindigkeit sich dieses Karusell im Kreis bewegt.. und das ist nur eins der leichteren Aufgaben!



42. ist doch einfach. das konnt ich dir beantworten ohne das bild zu sehen


----------



## Zurios (25. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> 42. ist doch einfach. das konnt ich dir beantworten ohne das bild zu sehen


Bei meiner Nachbefragung zu meinem Projekt-Thema "IT-Sicherheit" hat diese Antwort auch für eine 1 gereicht, aber irgendwie bezweifel ich das für meine mündl. Nachprüfung in Physik ;D


----------



## Xidish (25. Juni 2013)

Stand damals auf 'ner glatten 2 in Physik.
Dennoch nahm mich der Lehrer (Ex-Polizist) in die mündliche Prüfung (hatte mich auf'm Kieker).
Da ich da dann in der prüfung einen Blackout hatte (Thema: Prismen) bekam ich gerade so noch eine 4.

Letztendlich reichte die 3 nicht aus, um in die 11. Klasse zu kommen.
Damit fing dann mein Handwerkerdasein an - nix mehr mit Abi. 

Ich wünsche Dir gute Ergebnisse!

gn8


----------



## Zurios (25. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Stand damals auf 'ner glatten 2 in Physik.
> Dennoch nahm mich der Lehrer (Ex-Polizist) in die mündliche Prüfung (hatte mich auf'm Kieker).
> Da ich da dann in der prüfung einen Blackout hatte (Thema: Prismen) bekam ich gerade so noch eine 4.
> 
> ...


Das ist sehr Schade.. Bei mir ist es so das eine glatte 6 in Physik mich durchfallen lassen würde, egal welche Noten ich in den restlichen Fächern habe (selbst bei nur 1ern..) ist egal! Momentan stehe ich in den meisten Fächern zwischen 1-2 ausser in Physik da stehe ich sogar auf einer 4!  Meine Anmeldenoten sind wie bereits gesagt durchaus gut, aber vor Physik habe ich so extrem Angst, dass ich nur eine gewisse Punktzahl erreiche, womit ich nur die Note 6 bekomme.. Das wäre natürlich überaus ärgerlich!


----------



## Aun (25. Juni 2013)

naja nimms nicht so. also bei meinem abi musste man schon echt dumm sein, um so wenig punkte zu haben, das die note 6 bei rumkam. und 6 ist soweit ich weis immer das aus im abi. 5,0 ud man ist ne runde weite. aber das ist auch schon lange her


----------



## Zurios (25. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> naja nimms nicht so. also bei meinem abi musste man schon echt dumm sein, um so wenig punkte zu haben, das die note 6 bei rumkam. und 6 ist soweit ich weis immer das aus im abi. 5,0 ud man ist ne runde weite. aber das ist auch schon lange her


Naja, ich hoffe mal das Beste 
stay tuned, bis morgen Abend!


----------



## Aun (25. Juni 2013)

jo frly sind wa morgen da ^^


----------



## Aun (25. Juni 2013)

huhu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sowas?


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juni 2013)

Nicht wirklich...


----------



## Aun (25. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na dann lass mal hören


----------



## Wynn (25. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AIFzR48ABqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (25. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Av8sn7BXLxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geposted von meinem Smartphone


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Geposted von meinem Smartphone



Der Herr hat guten Geschmack, wenn ich das so anmerken darf.


----------



## Wynn (25. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. Juni 2013)

ein schelm, wer dabei böses denkt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2013)

Sean ist schizophren, wissen wa doch schon.


----------



## win3ermute (25. Juni 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0nS8u6Td5I[/youtube]


----------



## Wynn (25. Juni 2013)

Reflox du als Asien Experte erklär uns das hier bitte mal



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zurios (26. Juni 2013)

Na Klasse!.. Das Fach in dem ich relativ schlecht war(Physik) habe ich nun mit einer 1,0 abgschlossen.. der Rest war den Lehrern leider nicht gut genug, somit sind meine Prüfungsnoten in den anderen Fächern leider nur zwischen 1,5 und 2,0


----------



## Xidish (26. Juni 2013)

dennoch gratz zum Physikergebnis!


----------



## Aun (26. Juni 2013)

na is doch super gelaufen


----------



## Nijara (26. Juni 2013)

N'Abend =D


----------



## Aun (26. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


sup bitches


----------



## Baron King Zwei (26. Juni 2013)

Guten Abend!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Juni 2013)

zeit für katzen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juni 2013)

Nabend!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sean ist schizophren, wissen wa doch schon.



Meine Fresse, wenn man mit Psychologischen Begriffen um sich wirft dann sollte man auch wissen was sie bedeuten.


----------



## Aun (26. Juni 2013)

genau mein bipolarer freund


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2013)

Ich hab keinen Bock mehr. Tschüß, ihr habt es geschafft.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2013)

like if u cry evrryytimee

Ach Sean...


----------



## Aun (26. Juni 2013)

na toll shika. hast es wieder geschafft


----------



## Reflox (26. Juni 2013)

Habt ihr ganz toll gemacht. Vollidioten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2013)

Ich übernehme die volle Verantwortung, für was auch immer!


----------



## Wynn (26. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich übernehme die volle Verantwortung, für was auch immer!



auch dafür ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kfVsfOSbJY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2013)

Nix gegen die Rebecca Black...


----------



## Aun (26. Juni 2013)

ketzer! häretiker! verbrennt ihn!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2013)

Swag ist halt angeboren, sorry Aun


----------



## Aun (26. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (26. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWmFyqbmFjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (27. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 Bin dabei!


----------



## Zurios (27. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a8oUMnnvzgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


so süß!


----------



## Xidish (27. Juni 2013)

Zurios schrieb:


> so süß!


ihr Auftritt ohne "Gesang", ja ...

Doch ich wäre gleich nach Beginn des Vortrages aufgestanden und hätte gleich alle roten Kreuze erzeugt.
Denn sowas tut dem Kind *6 Jahre erst jung!!* ganz bestimmt nicht gut!
Ich glaube auch nicht, daß das Kind sich für sowas selbst entschieden hat.


----------



## Saji (27. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> ihr Auftritt ohne "Gesang", ja ...
> 
> Doch ich wäre gleich nach Beginn des Vortrages aufgestanden und hätte gleich alle roten Kreuze erzeugt.
> Denn sowas tut dem Kind *6 Jahre erst jung!!* ganz bestimmt nicht gut!
> Ich glaube auch nicht, daß das Kind sich für sowas selbst entschieden hat.



Aber pausenlos auf dem Spielplatz brüllen ist es? Komm mal wieder klar. oO

Die Kleine machte nun nicht gerade einen gequälten Eindruck. Bin zwar auch kein Freund davon Kinder auf die Bühne zu zerren bei sowas, aber es war ja das Pendant zum Supertalent und nicht DSDS.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Reflox du als Asien Experte erklär uns das hier bitte mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wahrscheinlich gibts dafür genau so eine simple Erklärung, wie dafür:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










Aun schrieb:


> zeit für katzen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin ja kein Katzenfan, aber .... AWWWW ... OOOMMMGGG .... Wie süß!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juni 2013)

Alter Ecuador hat ja mal Eier aus Stahl. REPSEKT


----------



## Nijara (27. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> ihr Auftritt ohne "Gesang", ja ...
> 
> Doch ich wäre gleich nach Beginn des Vortrages aufgestanden und hätte gleich alle roten Kreuze erzeugt.
> Denn sowas tut dem Kind *6 Jahre erst jung!!* ganz bestimmt nicht gut!
> Ich glaube auch nicht, daß das Kind sich für sowas selbst entschieden hat.



Also unsere Nachbarskinder schreien schlimmer rum als sie...


----------



## Aun (27. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Also unsere Nachbarskinder schreien schlimmer rum als sie...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (27. Juni 2013)

!!!


----------



## Aun (28. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

pwnd


----------



## Legendary (28. Juni 2013)

Alter...watn Kindergarten im Bilderthread. 

Buffed Forum at its best!


----------



## Aun (28. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Alter...watn Kindergarten im Bilderthread.
> 
> Buffed Forum at its best!



du warst ja nichtmal live dabei. besser als jeder minuten liveticker von irgendwelcehn "spiegel"Zeit" seiten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Alter...watn Kindergarten im Bilderthread.
> 
> Buffed Forum at its best!



Legendary, du hast noch gefehlt  

Btw Nabend


----------



## Rexo (29. Juni 2013)

col_Lautermortis <3


----------



## Nijara (29. Juni 2013)

N'abend


----------



## Rexo (29. Juni 2013)

ii eine Frau


----------



## Baron King Zwei (29. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> N'abend



Guten Abend!

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## Wynn (29. Juni 2013)

Rexo schrieb:


> ii eine Frau



die tut nix die ist ganz lieb


----------



## Nijara (29. Juni 2013)




----------



## Saji (29. Juni 2013)

Rexo schrieb:


> ii eine Frau



Verscheuch die arme Nijara nicht. Bin mal froh jemanden hier zu haben dessen IQ deutlich über dem eines Toastbrots liegt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Juni 2013)

nabend :3


----------



## Nijara (29. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> die tut nix die ist ganz lieb



Es sei denn er bekommt gleich einen Anruf...hrhr


----------



## Wynn (29. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b33JAIMISNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich kann das lied ewig hören - ka was fürn genre das genau ist und ist nur dieses eine lied aber das ist so genial ^^




BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> nabend :3







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sXoYK4b_q24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Baron schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Smartphone







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ISz9w8pTZZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sup ladys ?


----------



## Zacksqout (29. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Verscheuch die arme Nijara nicht. Bin mal froh jemanden hier zu haben dessen IQ deutlich über dem eines Toastbrots liegt.



Pass auf dass du nicht ausrutscht an deiner Schleimspur


----------



## Wynn (29. Juni 2013)

Zu frauen immer höflich sein !

Der Herr hält der Dame die Webseite auf und hilft ihr in die angehängte Datei.


----------



## Nijara (29. Juni 2013)

Das hast du schön gesagt!


----------



## Rexo (29. Juni 2013)

Pfff.....jaja das sagen alle Frauen


----------



## Zacksqout (29. Juni 2013)

Gibt nen Unterschied zwischen höflich sein und rumschleimen


----------



## Nijara (29. Juni 2013)

Ach?


----------



## Wynn (29. Juni 2013)

Zacksqout schrieb:


> Gibt nen Unterschied zwischen höflich sein und rumschleimen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (29. Juni 2013)

...... sniff fuck live


----------



## Nijara (30. Juni 2013)

Öhm ja...!


----------



## Saji (30. Juni 2013)

Zacksqout schrieb:


> Pass auf dass du nicht ausrutscht an deiner Schleimspur



Hat der Kuchen den Krümeln das Sprechen erlaubt? Nein? Dann sei ruhig. ^^


----------



## win3ermute (30. Juni 2013)

Ich mach mich nass: USB-Kabel im Klangtest


----------



## Zacksqout (30. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Hat der Kuchen den Krümeln das Sprechen erlaubt? Nein? Dann sei ruhig. ^^



Jow, mit der Buffed Elite leg ich mich lieber nicht an


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Juni 2013)

Und was treibt ihr so ???


----------



## Zacksqout (30. Juni 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Und was treibt ihr so ???


http://www.teamliquid.net/video/streams/MLGSC2 guge


----------



## Nijara (30. Juni 2013)

Rp und so....


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Juni 2013)

aso


----------



## Saji (30. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich mach mich nass: USB-Kabel im Klangtest



Erinnert mich sehr an die 300 Euro Cinch Kabel (1,5m) die ich mal für einen Kunden bestellt habe.


----------



## Nijara (30. Juni 2013)

300eur für ein Kabel?!


----------



## win3ermute (30. Juni 2013)

Das ist noch "günstig". Der Idiotie nach oben sind dabei keinerlei Grenzen gesetzt


----------



## Xidish (30. Juni 2013)

nabend 



win3ermute schrieb:


> Das ist noch "günstig". Der Idiotie nach oben sind dabei keinerlei Grenzen gesetzt


Tja sie stirbt nicht aus.
Fand das vor knapp 20 Jahren schon komisch.
Da gab es eine Suchtberatung - gegenüber davon einen Szeneladen, wo es auch "Skunk" also Drogen gab 
und daneben gleich ein Hifi-Laden, wo es eine Anlage zu kaufen gab, bei der 1 Säulenbox allein schon 10k DM kostete.
Dies 3 "Läden" sind doch quasi ein Teufelskreis.^^


----------



## Nijara (30. Juni 2013)

Das tut noch nich not...


----------



## Xidish (30. Juni 2013)

edit:

Und sorry für mein gestriges teils zu energisches Auftreten.
Momentan geht bei mir alles ....    ... ach shit ...

*afksmoking auf balkonia*


----------



## Nijara (30. Juni 2013)

Bei Musik kann ich ja irgendwo noch nachvollziehen, zumindest bei Boxen. Bei klassischer Musik sollte man da schon tiefer in die Tasche greifen...aber 300eur für ein Kabel...Ohjeh.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> edit:
> 
> Und sorry für mein gestriges teils zu energisches Auftreten.
> Momentan geht bei mir alles ....  ... ach shit ...
> ...




Ich habs auch beschissen siehe, was regt euch wirklich auf thread


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2013)

HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNGER [font="Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif"]&#4314;(&#3232;&#30410;&#3232;&#4314[/font]


----------



## win3ermute (30. Juni 2013)

Ertrag es wie ein Mann - also jammern, auf dem Boden wälzen und besaufen!

Nijara: Jo, bei Boxen macht es durchaus Sinn, ordentlich Geld zu investieren. Ansonsten wird man jede Veränderung der Raumakkustik in weit größerem Maße merken als ein sauteures Kabel....


----------



## Nijara (30. Juni 2013)

Und nicht nur in Boxen, sondern auch ins Gerät womit es abgespielt wird... zB bei klassischer Musik geht einfach nichts über einen Plattenspieler...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2013)

Das Besaufen ist schon vollzogen, schon lange. Wieso machen die drecks Lieferdienste um 23 Uhr zu ? Mhmpf.


----------



## Xidish (30. Juni 2013)

In meinem Fall ... ich sag nur (da wo der gelbe Bus ist) ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... jammern ja, wälzen nein (die Zeiten sind vorbei) , besaufen schon gar nicht.
Letzteres hätte bei mir wieder ganz andere fatale Konsequenzen.


----------



## win3ermute (30. Juni 2013)

Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Gerade bei Klassik ist CD vorzuziehen. Ich höre zwar gerne und oft Klassik vom "schwarzen Gold", das ändert aber nix an den Limitationen des Mediums.


----------



## Nijara (30. Juni 2013)

Mhm...da lässt sich drüber streiten  

Meiner Meinung nach haben Plattenspieler einfach mehr Klangtiefe...^^


----------



## win3ermute (30. Juni 2013)

Jeder halt so, wie er mag . Hier existieren Platte, CD und "Multimedia-Center" ganz friedlich nebeneinander. Wobei das "Center" nun meist den Vorrang hat, weil aufstehen und bewegen meiner natürlichen Faulheit widerspricht


----------



## Nijara (30. Juni 2013)

Wow...! =O


----------



## Wynn (30. Juni 2013)

wintermute haste eingentlich auch noch eine laserdisc,dvd-audio,minidisc und kasetten sammlung zu deinen schallplatten und cds ?


----------



## win3ermute (30. Juni 2013)

LaserDisc habe ich tatsächlich noch. Ein paar Tapes sind auch noch da. MiniDisc hatte ich nie, dafür steht hier noch ein DAT-Recorder. Ach ja - einen S-VHS-Recorder hab ich auch noch


----------



## Xidish (30. Juni 2013)

Habe noch ü100 Kassetten, die darauf warten, digitalisiert zu werden.
Irgendwie scheue ich aber noch die Arbeit ...
Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich es weiter auf die "einfachere" Art und Weise mache - oder ob ich mir ein Kasetten-Laufwerk hole.

sowas in der Art




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Juni 2013)

nacht


----------



## Xidish (30. Juni 2013)

gn8 & gmo


----------



## Saji (30. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> 300eur für ein Kabel?!



Er hat sie sogar bezahlt! 150 Euro Anzahlung habe ich aber trotzdem verlangt. Nicht das ich den Mist bestelle und dann lässt er mir den im Regal verrotten. ^^


----------



## Saji (1. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank mach ich das aus Leidenschaft.




Er ist ein Admin aus Leidenschaft, weil ein Admin gerne Leiden schafft. 

Edit: ZAM! Warum hab ich Skalierungskästchen um die Smilies rum? :O


----------



## Olliruh (1. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da ist aber ordentlich was los in ägypten


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juli 2013)

Das Geheimnis liegt in den Gewürzen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2013)

Raveparty?


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juli 2013)

Rolling around at the speed of sound!


----------



## Wynn (1. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Rolling around at the speed of sound!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GhCr3Z1rY14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (1. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Raveparty?









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b56efXQCKok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (1. Juli 2013)

WTF?! Dexter Season 8 has started?!


----------



## Wynn (1. Juli 2013)

jopp - die letzte staffel


----------



## win3ermute (1. Juli 2013)

Unerwartet früh dieses Jahr. Hätte wie üblich Anfang Oktober damit gerechnet. Aber so passt's natürlich auch gut .


----------



## Wynn (1. Juli 2013)

ich habe es nicht weiter als staffel 1 geschafft ^^

nachts die folge zu sehen wo es vollen rückblick gibt von den kettensägen massaker war etwas heftig ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (1. Juli 2013)

Du solltest bis Staffel 4 durchhalten - die gibt Dir dann endgültig den Rest .


----------



## Wynn (1. Juli 2013)

why ?


----------



## win3ermute (1. Juli 2013)

Weil sie so verdammt gut ist mit einem Knaller-Ende.


----------



## Xidish (1. Juli 2013)

Endlich ist es wieder ruhig draußen. 
Ca 2 Stunden kräftiges Gewitter reichen.
Zum Glück blieb das Angekündigte (40l/m² und 3cm Hagel aus).

Die Front kam von Rheinland-Pfalz über Kassel und zieht nun Richtung Berlin


----------



## Aun (1. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> WTF?! Dexter Season 8 has started?!



wird eh so enden wie "Death Note". fo shizzle ma nizzle!


----------



## EspCap (1. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> WTF?! Dexter Season 8 has started?!



Ich bin grade erst bin Season 6 fertig geworden... wie wollen die nach dem Ende _noch_ 2 Seasons machen? (Nein, keine Spoiler bitte.)
Naja, heute erst mal Falling Skies weiterschauen. Season 3 wird irgendwie langsam gut.


----------



## Nijara (1. Juli 2013)

Aloha! *äuglein reib*


----------



## Reflox (2. Juli 2013)

Ni Hao!


----------



## Saji (2. Juli 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ni Hao!



Mitsubishi Sony Fujitsu!


----------



## Aun (2. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Mitsubishi Sony Fujitsu!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




let the naughty spam begin!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (2. Juli 2013)

guten abend wo ist nijara?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (2. Juli 2013)

Guten Abend...*mampf*


----------



## Aun (2. Juli 2013)

zurück zum thema genossen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



you see the bouncing? obey the bouncing!


----------



## Wynn (2. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> zurück zum thema genossen!
> 
> 
> 
> you see the bouncing? obey the bouncing!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

"bitches be like: mememeemememe!"

nu aber hopp hopp wieder zum normalen geschäft ^^


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2013)

Ihr seid alle Riesenpenise, vor allem Baron King Zwei.


----------



## Nijara (3. Juli 2013)

Möööööööpse!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle Riesenpenise, vor allem Baron King Zwei.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle Riesenpenise, vor allem Baron King Zwei.



Bleib mir mit deiner Zunge fern!


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2013)

Muhahaha!


----------



## Nijara (3. Juli 2013)

Dann wäre überhaupt mal eine dran Schrotti!


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2013)

Looool made my day.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Dann wäre überhaupt mal eine dran Schrotti!



Zumindest eine, die sich für mein nicht vorhandenes Sexualleben interessiert.


----------



## Nijara (3. Juli 2013)

Besser als garkeine, in deinem Fall!^^


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2013)

Nee...mit meiner Zunge fummel ich nur an meiner Perle rum...oder an anderen Perlen.


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Möööööööpse!



[...]

so nija da haste deine *piep*


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> [...]


Cool, 1920x1080. Ich hab 'n neues Desktop Bild! 



Aun schrieb:


> so nija da haste deine *piep*


Nääääh!


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Cool, 1920x1080. Ich hab 'n neues Desktop Bild!



du ferkel ^^ 

dann eben so: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (3. Juli 2013)

Na toll...-.-


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2013)

Legga Mädsche Aun.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> du ferkel ^^
> 
> dann eben so:
> [...]



Akzeptabel ... Äääähh hübsch! 

An die anderen, die das vorige Bild verpasst haben: Haha.


----------



## Nijara (3. Juli 2013)




----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2013)

Du bist auch geil!


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Akzeptabel ... Äääähh hübsch!
> 
> An die anderen, die das vorige Bild verpasst haben: Haha.



wer das bild, NIPPELFREI!!!!!, von zuvor haben will: pn an mich


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Juli 2013)

Soll ich dir 'n Link zu dem Bild per PN schicken?


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2013)

Für alle, die mal was über Kunst lernen wollen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJfrte-gW8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nijara (3. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du bist auch geil!



Äh, bitte?


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Soll ich dir 'n Link zu dem Bild per PN schicken?



ich glaubn es hackt... jetzt gehts los... das gibt ein ticket an zam! 

perverser lüstling


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du bist auch geil!



hat da jemand grad ne durststrecke??? du mit deinem weiberarsch, müsstest doch reihenweise leute abkriegen ^^


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Äh, bitte?



Ich dachte du heulst weil Aun so eine hübsche Frau gepostet hat.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2013)

Ja sind wir hier im Paviankäfig? In einem Thread zerfleischen sich heute die Leute und im Anderen geht es zu, wie in einem billigen pr0n-Film.


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> hat da jemand grad ne durststrecke??? du mit deinem weiberarsch, müsstest doch reihenweise leute abkriegen ^^



Sry fr Dpplpstng bt Im nt Olli!


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Für alle, die mal was über Kunst lernen wollen:
> [...]




Ich glaub ich bestell mir das T-Shirt!


----------



## Nijara (3. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich dachte du heulst weil Aun so eine hübsche Frau gepostet hat.



Ney, ich heul weil die Möpse weg sind!


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ja sind wir hier im Paviankäfig? In einem Thread zerfleischen sich heute die Leute und im Anderen geht es zu, wie in einem billigen pr0n-Film.



willkommen im buffed allgemein forum


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Ney, ich heul weil die Möpse weg sind!



Du musst dich unbedingt mal bei mir melden

Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Du musst dich unbedingt mal bei mir melden
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone



Ich bezweifle, dass sie deine Möpse sehen will.


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Du musst dich unbedingt mal bei mir melden
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone



iwie komm ich vom gedanken des 50 jährigen, doppelt geschiedenem, nicht mehr los


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Möööööööpse!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QY5vJ9kENhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass sie deine Möpse sehen will.



Lustig

Gesendet von meinem Nintendo 64


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich glaubn es hackt... jetzt gehts los... das gibt ein ticket an zam!
> 
> perverser lüstling


DU WILLST DOCH NUR ZUERST SCHICKEN!


----------



## Nijara (3. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Awwwwwwwww!


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> DU WILLST DOCH NUR ZUERST SCHICKEN!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann ja wohl nich angehn, versteckt sich hinter seinem eigenem post.... SKANDAL!!!!!!


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Du musst dich unbedingt mal bei mir melden
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2013)

Mit Gummies hat auch Vorteile! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G_CpPYSNkt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (3. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ausnahmsweise stimme ich Wynn zu, sogar mit Brief und Siegel.


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

wir sollten mal wieder zum tagesgeschäft übergehen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (3. Juli 2013)

Woa....was ein geiles Tattoo!


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wir sollten mal wieder zum tagesgeschäft übergehen ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2013)

Spectrumizer ist weg :-\


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=elafeeA3QFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Spectrumizer ist weg :-\


Der geht nun bubu machen.


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Der geht nun bubu machen.



na dann baba, und gugu biem bubu


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2013)

```
#include "complexNumber.h"
#include <cmath>
#include "compare.h"


bool compare(double);

ComplexNumber::ComplexNumber(){
 realPart = 0.0;
 imaginaryPart = 0.0;
};
//Constructor, which get real and imaginary part of the complex pumber
 ComplexNumber::ComplexNumber(double real, double imag){
 	realPart = real;
 	imaginaryPart = imag;};

//Setter for the imaginary part
 void ComplexNumber::set_imaginaryPart(double imag){
 	this->imaginaryPart = imag;
 	};

//Setter for the real part
 void ComplexNumber::set_realPart(double real){
 	this->realPart = real;
 };

//Getter for the imaginary part
 double ComplexNumber::get_imaginaryPart(){
 	return this->imaginaryPart;};

//Getter for the real part
	double ComplexNumber::get_realPart(){
 	return this->realPart;};

//Getter for the angle in degree
	double ComplexNumber::get_angle(){
 	double imag = this->imaginaryPart;
 	double real = this->realPart;
 	double angle;
 	angle = atan2(imag,real) * (180/PI);
 	return angle;
 	};

//Getter for the pointer Length / the absolute of the complex number
	double ComplexNumber::get_pointerLegnth(){
 	double imag = this->imaginaryPart;
 	double real = this->realPart;
 	double pointerLength;
 	pointerLength = sqrt((real * real) + (imag * imag));
 	return pointerLength;
	};
//Overwritten '+'-operator

 ComplexNumber operator+(ComplexNumber cn1, ComplexNumber cn2)
	{
 	ComplexNumber sum;
 	sum.imaginaryPart = cn1.imaginaryPart + cn2.imaginaryPart;
 	sum.realPart = cn1.realPart + cn2.realPart;
 	return sum;
	};
//Overwritten '-'-operator

 ComplexNumber operator-(ComplexNumber cn1, ComplexNumber cn2)
	{
 	ComplexNumber difference;
 	difference.imaginaryPart = cn1.imaginaryPart - cn2.imaginaryPart;
 	difference.realPart = cn1.realPart - cn2.realPart;
 	return difference;
	};

/* Overwritten '*'-operator. The formula for a complex multiplication is:
 * (a+jb)*(c+jd) = (ac-bd)+j(ad+bc)
 */

 ComplexNumber operator*(ComplexNumber cn1, ComplexNumber cn2)
	{
 	ComplexNumber product;
 	double a = cn1.realPart;
 	double b = cn1.imaginaryPart;
 	double c = cn2.realPart;
 	double d = cn2.imaginaryPart;
 	product.realPart = ((a*c) - (b*d));
 	product.imaginaryPart = ((a*d) + (b*c));
 	return product;
	};

/* Overwritten '/'-operator. The formula for a complex multiplication is:
 * (a+jb)/(c+jd) = ac+bd bc-ad
 * 	----- + ----- j
 * 	c²+d² c²+d²
 */
 
 ComplexNumber operator/(ComplexNumber cn1, ComplexNumber cn2)
	{
 	ComplexNumber quotient;
 	double a = cn1.realPart;
 	double b = cn1.imaginaryPart;
 	double c = cn2.realPart;
 	double d = cn2.imaginaryPart;
 	double e = (c*c) + (d*d);
 	bool error = false; 
 	error = compare(e);
 	if(error == true)
 	{
 	throw new ExceptionDividedByZero();
 	}
 	else
 	{
 	quotient.realPart = ((a*c) + (b*d)) / e;
 	quotient.imaginaryPart = ((b*c) + (a*d)) / e;
 	return quotient;
 	}
	};

 ComplexNumber operator~(ComplexNumber cn1)
 {
 	ComplexNumber invers;
 	invers.realPart = (-1)*cn1.realPart;
 	invers.imaginaryPart = (-1)*cn1.imaginaryPart;
 	return invers;
 };

 std::ostream& operator<<(std::ostream& ostr, const ComplexNumber& c)
{
ostr << c.realPart << "+j" << c.imaginaryPart;
return ostr;
}
```

Edit: Ne Übungsaufgabe ausm 2ten Semester. In C++ sehen selbst Banalitäten nach viel aus. ^^


----------



## Nijara (3. Juli 2013)

Will auch mal, aber mit Stil!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Will auch mal, aber mit Stil!



Dann hock dich auf den Tresen. Ich mach das Foto für dich.


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Edit: Ne Übungsaufgabe ausm 2ten Semester. In C++ sehen selbst Banalitäten nach viel aus. ^^



I have no idea what I just read.
Ich mach gerade aber auch was schönes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> I have no idea what I just read.



Die Implementierung davon:

```
#include <iostream>
#include <cstdlib>
#include "exceptionClass.h"
#ifndef _COMPLEXNUMBER_H_
#define _COMPLEXNUMBER_H_
#define TOLERANCE 0.0001
#define PI 3.141592

class ComplexNumber
{
private:

 double realPart;
 double imaginaryPart;

public:

 ComplexNumber();
 ComplexNumber(double, double); 

 void set_imaginaryPart(double);
 void set_realPart(double);

 double get_imaginaryPart(void);
 double get_realPart(void);
 double get_angle(void);
 double get_pointerLegnth(void);

 friend ComplexNumber operator+(ComplexNumber, ComplexNumber);
 friend ComplexNumber operator-(ComplexNumber, ComplexNumber);
 friend ComplexNumber operator*(ComplexNumber, ComplexNumber);
 friend ComplexNumber operator/(ComplexNumber, ComplexNumber);
 friend ComplexNumber operator~(ComplexNumber);
 friend std::ostream& operator<<(std::ostream& ostr, const ComplexNumber&);
};

ComplexNumber operator+(ComplexNumber, ComplexNumber);
ComplexNumber operator-(ComplexNumber, ComplexNumber);
ComplexNumber operator/(ComplexNumber, ComplexNumber);
ComplexNumber operator~(ComplexNumber);

#endif
```


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2013)

Ein bisschen was versteh ich mit meinen rostigen Informatik-Skills aus der Schule noch, aber viel nicht. 
Immerhin hätte ich erkannt dass es irgendeine C-Sprache ist


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> I have no idea what I just read.
> Ich mach gerade aber auch was schönes







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F1HNuAE9WdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nijara (3. Juli 2013)




----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2013)

Das ist eie Klasse, die komplexe Zahlen darstellen soll. :-)


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Breaking Bad



Das ist Festphasen-Synthese von Peptiden, kein Meth 

[sup]Meth ist einfacher. [/sup]


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> [sup]Meth ist einfacher. [/sup]


----------



## Nijara (3. Juli 2013)

Yeah!


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2013)

ICH FREU MICH SO UNGLAUBLICH SEHR AUF MEINEN URLAUB IN THAILAND <333
In 1 Woche gehts los <3


----------



## Wynn (4. Juli 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ICH FREU MICH SO UNGLAUBLICH SEHR AUF MEINEN URLAUB IN THAILAND <333
> In 1 Woche gehts los <3



schau dir vorher nochmal 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OybLmfL8fkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



an damit du weisst wovon du dich fernhalten musst ^^ und nicht vergessen in thailand gibt es eine keine frauen !


----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2013)

aus nija, aus!


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

Ich schäme mich ja schon!


----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> SheMale Cracknutten!



und ollis gesicht dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (4. Juli 2013)

hi nachtara


----------



## Legendary (4. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wir sollten mal wieder zum tagesgeschäft übergehen ^^






Nijara schrieb:


> Will auch mal, aber mit Stil!



Alter, was sind denn das für 2 geile Säue?


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

Ophelia Overdose heißt sie


----------



## Legendary (4. Juli 2013)

Richtig nice, wobei die mit dem Tattoo auch mal richtig gut aussieht! Hat auch eine schön proportionierte Brust.


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

Für Legendary: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zMCE_Jjdk4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



true story


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> und ollis gesicht dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was für'n Film ist das? Kenn ich glaube ...


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

/afk Chinesisch futtern =3


----------



## Baron King Zwei (4. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vngvzO5zuJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (4. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> /afk Chinesisch futtern =3



Willst mit mir was futtern? Du hast Geschmack.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (4. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Willst mit mir was futtern? Du hast Geschmack.



nein will sie mit mir


----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was für'n Film ist das? Kenn ich glaube ...



ka. google spuckt nur was mit der seite mit dem kleeblatt aus. denke mal wird aus ner serie oder doku sein ^^


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

Öhm...deine Perle wird das nicht toll finden Legendary^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2013)

Omg Legendary betrügst du mich ?


----------



## Legendary (4. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Öhm...deine Perle wird das nicht toll finden Legendary^^



Wir essen ja nur was...und reden über heiße Models.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (4. Juli 2013)

find ich nicht gut, dass du mich so ignorierst





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jbK-efizdWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Derulu (4. Juli 2013)

Da es sich scheinbar noch nicht so ganz bis hierher rumgesprochen zu haben scheint, hier ein kleines Selbstzitat - bitte lesen, bitte behirnen, *auf jeden Fall befolgen*, dann klappt's vielleicht auch irgendwann mal mit dem Nachbarn/der Nachbarin



Derulu schrieb:


> Ein kleiner dezenter Hinweis:
> 
> Auch wenn in diesem und dem Nachtpendant dieses Threads über so ziemlich alles diskutiert wird, ist es nicht gerade die feine Art, die wenigen weiblichen Nutzer dieser Plattform ziemlich plump und auf jeden ihrer Posts hin "anzubraten". Das schickt sich so überhaupt nicht und wird äusserst selten mit der vielleicht desnächtens erträumten Reaktion belohnt und wenn es immer weiter getrieben wird, dann ist die Reaktion mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit eine komplett andere, die "Erfolgschancen" sind also relativ gering, vermutlich sogar eher unter 0. Deshalb wäre anzuraten, dies doch zu unterlassen


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

Derulu, der an den es gerichtet ist, wird es nicht blicken!


----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2013)




----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

Btw... satt...Gott war das wieder lecker...!


----------



## Legendary (4. Juli 2013)

OMG 

Ich glaube Nijara weiß das ich nur Spaß mache. 

Wir sind hier nicht in MURICA wo man für "You look nice" ein sexual harassment gestrickt wird.


----------



## Saji (4. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> OMG
> 
> Ich glaube Nijara weiß das ich nur Spaß mache.
> 
> Wir sind hier nicht in MURICA wo man für "You look nice" ein sexual harassment gestrickt wird.



 Legendary hat mich mit dieser Aussage sexuell belästig.


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

Du bist auch nicht gemeint Legendary


----------



## Legendary (4. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Du bist auch nicht gemeint Legendary





(In diesem Beispiel bist du sinnbildich als Firefox Logo dargestellt)


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

Aww!


----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Legendary hat mich mit dieser Aussage sexuell belästig.



abandon thread



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2013)

Wtf is los ?


----------



## Legendary (4. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wtf is los ?



Du bist es nicht mehr!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2013)




----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2013)

ohhhhhh hattu pipi inne augen?


----------



## Legendary (4. Juli 2013)

Nijara ist jetzt die heißeste Schnecke hier aber du bist auch noch toll Shika.


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Nijara ist jetzt die heißeste Schnecke hier aber du bist auch noch toll Shika.



O.O Bitte?


----------



## Legendary (4. Juli 2013)

Hehe.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (4. Juli 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Da es sich scheinbar noch nicht so ganz bis hierher rumgesprochen zu haben scheint, hier ein kleines Selbstzitat - bitte lesen, bitte behirnen, *auf jeden Fall befolgen*, dann klappt's vielleicht auch irgendwann mal mit dem Nachbarn/der Nachbarin



Ok, guter Tipp, ich geb's weiter


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

/facepalm


----------



## Baron King Zwei (4. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> /facepalm



Glaubst du ich mein das ernst?


----------



## ZAM (4. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Derulu, der an den es gerichtet ist, wird es nicht blicken!



Dann helfen wir beim Blicken.


----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2013)

BTT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

Yay!


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (5. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> BTT:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tabby


----------



## Nijara (5. Juli 2013)

Tabby?


----------



## Derulu (5. Juli 2013)

So heißt die Dame auf dem Bild Tabetha "Tabby" Ridiman - eine bekannte Youtuberin, die dort von ihrem Leben erzählt und nun wohl auch "Sängerin"

Und nun, husch raus aus dem Nachtschwärmer, rein in den GuMo


----------



## Reflox (5. Juli 2013)

Guten Abend


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Guten Abend







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0dkkf5NEIo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (5. Juli 2013)

Sprecht mir alle nach: Deutsch - land!


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juli 2013)

Germa - nien!


----------



## Legendary (5. Juli 2013)

Ach Sean ist wieder da.


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Sprecht mir alle nach: Deutsch - land!






seanbuddha schrieb:


> Germa - nien!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Sprecht mir alle nach: Deutsch - land!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eK2POXoNiNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ach Sean ist wieder da.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte noch ein kleines Stück nach links.


----------



## Legendary (5. Juli 2013)

Süß Sean...süß! Du willst doch nicht schon wieder weinen müssen oder?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Süß Sean...süß! Du willst doch nicht schon wieder weinen müssen oder?



Nein, weshalb auch? *Grummelt*


----------



## Nijara (5. Juli 2013)

Och Kinders, habt euch doch lieb...


----------



## Reflox (5. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein, weshalb auch? *Grummelt*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2013)

genau lieb sein sonst gibts keine weihnachtsgeschenke !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juli 2013)

Sean hat nicht mein Herz erwidert, pah.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2013)

vieleicht braucht er noch zeit


----------



## Legendary (5. Juli 2013)

Haha Flöxchen das GIF ist geil.


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Haha Flöxchen das GIF ist geil.



it´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (5. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Haha Flöxchen das GIF ist geil.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2013)

huehuehue



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> huehuehue






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (5. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (5. Juli 2013)

wtf Chinesen sind einfach nur krank, in JEDER Hinsicht!


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (5. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> wtf Japaner sind einfach nur krank, in JEDER Hinsicht!



fix'd


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> wtf *Kastanienmutanten von Nebula 5, die Sahnetoffee mit Rosmarinkartoffeln essen,* sind einfach nur krank, in JEDER Hinsicht!


----------



## ZAM (5. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Och Kinders, habt euch doch lieb...



Sehe ich auch so


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juli 2013)

Was? Niemals! *Molotov Cocktail anzünd*


----------



## Reflox (6. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was? Niemals! *Molotov Cocktail anzünd*



"Sie kommen mit Knüppeln und Molotov Cocktails!" [...] "Nein Presidente, nicht Mojito, M-o-l-o-t-o-v!"


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was? Niemals! *Molotov Cocktail anzünd*



Hatten wir nicht mal einen Deal?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juli 2013)

Das ist ein Flambierter Cocktail, ich weiss garnicht was du hast  
*Schlürf*


----------



## Saji (6. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das ist ein Flambierter Cocktail, ich weiss garnicht was du hast
> *Schlürf*



Mit feuriger Note, brennend im Abgang. *nickt*


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juli 2013)

Und darauf ein wenig Hühnchen! Moment...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (6. Juli 2013)

boneless?

Igitt, als ich mal ein gekochtes Ei zum essen aufmachte, war bereits ein Embryo drinnen. *würg*


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juli 2013)

Mehr Proteine 

Nachti Kinder.


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

Xidish, was dachtest du denn was Eier sind?


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Xidish, was dachtest du denn was Eier sind?



Unbefruchtet, wenn sie zum Verzehr angeboten werden....


----------



## Reflox (6. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> boneless?
> 
> Igitt, als ich mal ein gekochtes Ei zum essen aufmachte, war bereits ein Embryo drinnen. *würg*



mmmh lecker Balut.


----------



## Xidish (6. Juli 2013)

Normal sind es nicht angebrütete Eier.
Wenn bereits ein Körper enthalten ist, ist es angebrütet. 
Die kommen normalerweise erst gar nicht bis in den Laden.

@ Schrottinator

Danke
Wollte es auch erst so schreiben, war mir aber unsicher, ob befruchtet oder unbefruchtet (ob es damit zusammenhängt)...



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mehr Proteine


und mehr Cholesterin (also ungesund)
Die grasgrünen Eier der Dittmarscher Hühner sollen da am gesündesten sein.


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

Normalerweise ist ein unbefruchtetes Ei die Menstruation des Huhns... Was eigentlich schon ekelig genug ist.


----------



## Xidish (6. Juli 2013)

Dann sind die "normalen" Speißeeier eben nicht angebrütete Eier. 
Die Eier werden den Hühner ja auch gleich nach dem Legen weggenommen.

Und was noch schlimmer bei der Hühnerzucht bzw. da bei Küken ist ...
Glaub fast 90% der männlichen Tiere werden gleich nach dem Schlüpfen brutal umgebracht.
Ich hätte neuelich *kotzen* können, als ich sah, was man mit denen am lebendigen Leibe machte.


----------



## Saji (6. Juli 2013)

Die Eier aus dem Supermarkt sind nicht befruchtet Eier. Sie sind, wie Nijara ganz richtig sagte, die Menstruation des Huhns. Also die unbefruchtet Eizelle. Deswegen braucht man für Eier die verzehrt werden sollen auch keinen Hahn, es sei denn man will Hühner züchten oder hat großen Appetit auf Balut. *g*


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Fällt mir nur eines zu ein:

"Mama! Mein Ei ist so komisch!"

"Halt die Klappe! Es wird gegessen, was auf den Tisch kommt!"

*ein paar Minuten später*

"Mama! Muß ich den Schnabel auch mitessen?"


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

*BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Wynn (6. Juli 2013)

bevor fragen von gewissen personen kommen 

nein das ist nicht nijara


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Bei den Fakes hier weiß man eh nicht mehr, wer was ist...


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> *BTT:
> 
> 
> *






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Ich kenne das übrigens aus einem anderen sehr großem Forum nur so, daß man als "Moderator" immer die IPs angezeigt bekommt, wobei man selbst bei IP-Erneuerung auf den jeweiligen Teilnehmer schließen kann. Ich denke, hier ist das nicht anders. Dort lassen wir die "Fakes" immer eine gewisse Zeit laufen - und bannen bei "Grenzüberschreitung" gleich beide Accounts.

"Trolling" kann für den Hauptaccount üble Folgen haben, wenn die Mods mitbekommen, wer dahinter steckt (und das ist meist sehr viel früher, als die User glauben). Auch hier verstoßen Doppel-Accounts gegen die Bestimmungen. Nur mal so.


----------



## Saji (6. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich kenne das übrigens aus einem anderen sehr großem Forum nur so, daß man als "Moderator" immer die IPs angezeigt bekommt, wobei man selbst bei IP-Erneuerung auf den jeweiligen Teilnehmer schließen kann. Ich denke, hier ist das nicht anders. Dort lassen wir die "Fakes" immer eine gewisse Zeit laufen - und bannen bei "Grenzüberschreitung" gleich beide Accounts.
> 
> "Trolling" kann für den Hauptaccount üble Folgen haben, wenn die Mods mitbekommen, wer dahinter steckt (und das ist meist sehr viel früher, als die User glauben). Auch hier verstoßen Doppel-Accounts gegen die Bestimmungen. Nur mal so.



Schön und gut, aber wie verhält es sich wenn man zum trollen zusätzlich ein VPN nutzt? Der Aufwand ist ja lächerlich gering.


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Die meisten "Trolle" sind selbst dazu zu blöd - und den "Verschlüsselern" wird die Verstellung von IP und Schreibstil schnell zu anstrengend. Da kommen nur Einsätzer oder kurze Kommentare; dann geben sie zeitnah auf. 

"Gute Trolle" wie "FloppyDrive" müssen sich ja nicht mal verstecken - die geben ihre Attitüde offen zu; provozieren völlig offensichtlich und dennoch fallen die Leute reihenweise drauf rein. Das mag ich durchaus und akzeptiere es - jene mit Minderwertigkeitskomplexen beladenen Idioten, die meinen, mit simplen Phrasen ein Forum zum Kochen bringen zu müssen, weil sie in der eigenen "Überlegensheitbefriedigung" ihre charakterlichen Unzulänglichkeiten kompensieren zu glauben, die mag ich nicht wirklich. Aber die haben auch im "Real Life" meist eine dermaßen eklatante Charakterentgleisung, daß sie keine Sau mag...

Edit: Nicht ganz richtig, das mit "keine Sau mag": Es gibt durchaus andere Säue mit ebenso tiefgreifenden Persönlichkeitsstörungen, die diese Leute als "cool" feiern. Ob die jetzt unbedingt BWL studieren müssen, sollte erst empirisch belegt werden. 

Ich bin eh dafür, "Trollismus" als Studienfach einzuführen. Ist fast so brotlos wie Philosophie, aber sehr viel spaßiger...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juli 2013)

Eben das erste Mal Shutterisland geguckt, der geht 133 Minuten, waren gefühlte 30-40.
Der Film war echt klasse.


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Hatte ein paar Problemchen mit dem Film. Ok, heute kann man "Caligari" trotz seines Einflußes auf die gesamte Filmentwicklung nicht voraussetzen, aber ich fand das nach dem Ansehen doch verdammt "dünn". Das war unterhaltsam und das Ende hatte durchaus den von mir oft erwähnten "Mehrwert", aber insgesamt für Scorsese mit seinem geballten Filmwissen (da kann man einen "Caligari" voraussetzen) doch eher enttäuschend. Guter Film; aber kein Meisterwerk!

Edit: Aber das sollte man eventuell im Film-Thread im entsprechenden Forum diskutieren .


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juli 2013)

Haha, wollte ja auch keine Diskussion lostreten!
Vielleicht kam er mir auch nur so gut vor, weil der Film davor echt beschissen war.
Sogar schon den Namen vergessen, aufm Cover waren Teens die'n Abhang runterfallen.
War ein französicher Film. War ne Gruppe von Jugendlichen die auf ner abgesperrten Strecke klettern und ja. Werden dann später von nem wilden Freak gejagt.
Der einfach nur komisch aussieht und alle umbringt. Bis auf ein paar Kamerafahrten war der Film nur Mist...


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

Eröffnet der Nachtschwärmer ist!


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Ich mache heute Proleten-Film-Abend. Das Menu sieht folgendermaßen aus: "Sudden Death" mit Jean-Claude van Dumm, "Fast & Furious 6" und "GI Joe 2". Ich werde ein paar IQ-Punkte verlieren, aber das ist es mir wert


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich mache heute Proleten-Film-Abend. Das Menu sieht folgendermaßen aus: "Sudden Death" mit Jean-Claude van Dumm, "Fast & Furious 6" und "GI Joe 2". Ich werde ein paar IQ-Punkte verlieren, aber das ist es mir wert




Mein Filmeabend sieht vor: Constantine (läuft grad), danach Snatch und zum Abschluss Scott Pilgrimm


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

*mampf*


----------



## Reflox (6. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Jep...aber das schon gut 10 Jahre her^^




Bitte was? oO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> *mampf*



Will auch!


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich mache heute Proleten-Film-Abend. Das Menu sieht folgendermaßen aus: "Sudden Death" mit Jean-Claude van Dumm, "Fast & Furious 6" und "GI Joe 2". Ich werde ein paar IQ-Punkte verlieren, aber das ist es mir wert



welcome to buffed premium


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Will auch!



*Teller rüber schieb*


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Mein Filmeabend sieht vor: Constantine (läuft grad),



Der saugt! ABER: Man braucht die DVD! Da ist das Video von "A perfect circle" druff! 



> danach Snatch



Kann man nicht oft genug guggeln!



> und zum Abschluss Scott Pilgrimm



Mochte ich jetzt nicht so - die anderen Filme des Regisseurs ("Shaun of the Dead" und den unglaublichen "Hot Fuzz") finde ich weit besser! Aber spaßig und unterhaltsam ist das Ding durchaus!


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> *Teller rüber schieb*



Merci




> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Mochte ich jetzt nicht so - die anderen Filme des Regisseurs ("Shaun of the Dead" und den unglaublichen "Hot Fuzz") finde ich weit besser! Aber spaßig und unterhaltsam ist das Ding durchaus!


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Simon Pegg + Nick Frost bestes Duo ever[/font]


----------



## Wynn (6. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> *mampf*



noch was übrig ?


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Simon Pegg + Nick Frost bestes Duo ever



Ich hab mich auch bei "Paul" vortrefflich amüsiert. Bei der "Vogelszene" lag ich japsend am Boden ^^


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> noch was übrig ?



Jep.


----------



## Ogil (6. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Simon Pegg + Nick Frost bestes Duo ever[/font]



Die kommen ja jetzt mit "The World's End" wieder ins Kino. Dazu noch mit Martin Freeman. \o/


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch bei "Paul" vortrefflich amüsiert. Bei der "Vogelszene" lag ich japsend am Boden ^^



Der Film ist auch genial. Irgendwie musst ich ein paar Mal an Roger von American Dad denken, besonders was Erfindungen angeht


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juli 2013)

http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Boeing-777-verunglueckt-in-San-Francisco-article10950116.html
und
http://edition.cnn.com/video/?/video/cvplive/cvpstream2


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juli 2013)

Nabend Kinder.


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> http://www.n-tv.de/p...le10950116.html
> und
> http://edition.cnn.c...live/cvpstream2



Oha, hoffentlich gibts nicht zu viele Tote.



Wuhuu ein Sean is da!


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

Hoffentlich ist keiner arg verletzt...

Hi Sean!


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist keiner arg verletzt...



Ich... kann... einfach... nicht... anders...

Keine Sorge - die meisten dürften tot sein...

Ups! Zu früh?


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juli 2013)

Dürften (fast) alle überlebt haben.


----------



## Dexo (6. Juli 2013)

Ist das hier ein normales Forum oder ein Spiele Forum?


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juli 2013)

Das hier ist der allgemeine Teil


----------



## Xidish (6. Juli 2013)

Willkommen auf Buffed! 

Eigentlich war Buffed mal BLASC und ein hauptsächlich WoW orientiertes Portal.
Mittlerweile heißt es nun Buffed, ist hier keiner mehr normal und es tummelt sich alles hier herum.


----------



## Dexo (6. Juli 2013)

Puh ein Glück... Was geht so?


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> ein normales Forum



Gugg Dich um und frage dann nochmal von wegen "normal"... wären wir hier, wenn das hier "normal" wäre?! 

Unverschämtheit!


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Ist das hier ein normales Forum oder ein Spiele Forum?



willkommen im spamteil von buffed. dort wo es niemanden interessiert, was du postest ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> willkommen im spamteil von buffed. dort wo es niemanden interessiert, was du postest ^^



So ja nun auch wieder nicht ganz


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juli 2013)

Uuuuuh, Frischfleisch!


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Schließen wir Wetten darauf ab, wie lange es dauert, um den Neuling zu vertreiben ?


----------



## Xidish (6. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Puh ein Glück... Was geht so?


Ich gehe ... und zwar endlich unter die Dusche.^^

2 Tage nur draußen arbeiten unter allemöglichem Insekten (vor allem sch*** Bremsen) ...
Ich bin rotbraun, platt und teilweise zerbissen - unglaublich, was Bremsen für Hautstücke rausbeißen.
Doch die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt. 

Sean, das Wort Frischfleisch möchte ich nicht mehr lesen - sonst muss ich es reporten!


----------



## Dexo (6. Juli 2013)

Psst,Aun ich glaube Kaeptiglo ist ein Moderator xD.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Schließen wir Wetten darauf ab, wie lange es dauert, um den Neuling zu vertreiben ?



Soll ich das übernehmen?


----------



## Saji (6. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Psst,Aun ich glaube Kaeptiglo ist ein Moderator xD.



'n Blitzmerker auch noch.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Soll ich das übernehmen?



*Watching you*


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Schließen wir Wetten darauf ab, wie lange es dauert, um den Neuling zu vertreiben ?



Sei doch nicht so fies, zuerst mal die Alten aussortieren. War ja auch mit Magogan recht lustig, warum der wohl seit März nimma on war


----------



## Xidish (6. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Sei doch nicht so fies, zuerst mal die Alten aussortieren.


Hilfe! Nein! Wehe mir!


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> zuerst mal die Alten aussortieren



"Alten"? Ich fühle mich persönlich angegriffen!


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Soll ich das übernehmen?



Ich kann mich noch an das letzte "Frischfleisch" erinnern. Am Ende hast du rumgeflennt, wurdest von ihm ver*rscht, wurdest von allen anderen ver*scht, wurdest kurzzeitig gebannt, dann hast du nochmal rumgeflennt und jetzt wirst du immernoch ver*rscht während du am Flennen bist.

Ich währe an deiner Stelle ein kleines bisschen vorsichtig damit, was ich so von mir blubbere.


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Hilfe! Nein! Wehe mir!



Kein Panik ich bin ja länger...hier..als..du.....oh F*CK


----------



## Xidish (6. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Kein Panik ich bin ja länger...hier..als..du.....


Ich habe Panik, weil ich wesentlich länger hier bin - wennauch nicht mit diesem Account.
Darum bekam ich ja die Panik. 

*ps.*
Hat Imageshack derzeit wieder Probleme?
Denn irgendwie verursacht genau dieses Seite wieder Ladezeiten auch hier bei Buffed.
Genau das war schon vor vielen Jahren der Grund, daß ich Imageshack den Rücken zugewendet hab'.


----------



## Reflox (6. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So fertig mit Bällchen zeichnen >__<

Wer erkennt alle Staaten?

Einer ist n Zombie und einer kein anerkannter Staat.


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ich habe Panik, weil ich wesentlich länger hier bin - wennauch nicht mit diesem Account.
> Darum bekam ich ja die Panik.



Mea Culpa!


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juli 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> *Watching you*



Ach, wirklich? Das hätte ich ja niemals gedacht! Nichtmal rumwitzeln darf man hier ._.


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Es gibt einen Film mit dem schönen Titel "Zombie Massacre", in dem Uwe Boll den amerikanischen Präsidenten spielt... Wer traut sich, das Ding zu sichten und nachher Bericht zu erstatten *giggle*? Muß ich mich denn wieder opfern?!

1.8 in der Imdb - das ist doch mal eine Ansage!


----------



## Xidish (6. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Mea Culpa!



np

Meinen alten Account habe ich nicht mehr, da ein Admin von Computec bzw. das Buffed Team scheinbar nicht bis 24 zählen konnte. 

_28.12.2011 02:38 Uhr ... Du hast noch für mindestens 24 Stunden Zeit, deinen Antrag unter dem folgenden Link zurückzuziehen:
28.12.2011 16:09 Uhr ... dein buffed.de-Account wurde am 28.12.2011 vollständig gelöscht._


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

So... da mein lieber Rechner eben meinte heiß wie Herdplatte zu werden, hab ich ihn mal sauber gemacht...Wohnzimmer ist staubig wie sau, die Nachbarn vom Kompressor wach, aaaaaaaber er ist sauber und lebt wieder <3


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Film mit dem schönen Titel "Zombie Massacre", in dem Uwe Boll den amerikanischen Präsidenten spielt... Wer traut sich, das Ding zu sichten und nachher Bericht zu erstatten *giggle*? Muß ich mich denn wieder opfern?!
> 
> 1.8 in der Imdb - das ist doch mal eine Ansage!



1.8? Für nen Film von/mit Boll? Das ist ja richtig gut.


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> So... da mein lieber Rechner eben meinte heiß wie Herdplatte zu werden, hab ich ihn mal sauber gemacht...Wohnzimmer ist staubig wie sau, die Nachbarn vom Kompressor wach, aaaaaaaber er ist sauber und lebt wieder <3



So muss das! Ich zock jetzt ne Runde Arma3


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Und auf sowas stößt man, wenn man im I-Net nach dem "Zombie Massacre"-Debakel sucht: A Zombie's History of the United States: From the Massacre at Plymouth Rock to the CIA's Secret War on the Undead

Und gleichzeitig postet dann ein Bekannter sowas:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zc43R6j_lQ[/youtube]

Ich mach mich gleich nass


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

Oh ich rieche das da gleich wieder Klagen kommen...


----------



## Dexo (6. Juli 2013)

Gute Nacht Forum.


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

Nacht Neuling!


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Erst lässt sich van Damme in "Sudden Death" von einem Mädchen im Eishockey-Maskottchen-Kostüm verprügeln, nu killt er einen Terroristen mit einem Knochen(!). Bisher ganz großes Kino...


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Forum.



Bis dann.


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Film mit dem schönen Titel "Zombie Massacre", in dem Uwe Boll den amerikanischen Präsidenten spielt... Wer traut sich, das Ding zu sichten und nachher Bericht zu erstatten *giggle*? Muß ich mich denn wieder opfern?!
> 
> 1.8 in der Imdb - das ist doch mal eine Ansage!



hast du ein glück, das ich so doof bin und mir jeden uwe boll streifen reinzieh ^^
story absolut MEH, und wtf ^^
eigtl total uninteressant. da war "blubberella" besser  haha was für ne fete kuh und uwe als führer, lmao 
allerhand logikfehler. die schrein dauernd sie ham keine muni mehr, aber ballern wie in starship troopers ^^

gucks dir an, wenn du auf den blödsinn von uwe boll stehst. lass es sein, wenn du in ruhe, die nächsten tage, schlafen willst


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2013)

Das Geheimnis liegt in den Gewürzen.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juli 2013)

Die delikate Sahnebutter enthält ebenfalls eine geheime Würzmischung aus 21 Kräutern und Gewürzen was sie so unglaublich lecker macht.


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

Aber es ist Sahne...!


----------



## Saji (6. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Aber es ist Sahne...!



Gewürzsahne.


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Aber es ist Sahne...!



davon wird man fett! außerdem wird sie aus tieren gewonnen!


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Aber es ist Sahne...!



Wie gut das ich nicht Lactoseintolerant bin *Frech Zunge rausstreckt*


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie gut das ich nicht Lactoseintolerant bin *Frech Zunge rausstreckt*



oder Vegan...


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2013)

*schmeißtmitrindersteaksundschweinskotlettnachsean*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> oder Vegan...



Möchtest du mir irgendwas sagen Herzchen?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juli 2013)

Nichts gegen Veganer! War selbst mal einer 1,5 Jahre lang ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2013)

@Niara: Dir nicht. Und Herz mich bitte nicht an. Wir sind keine Hillbillies...


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

Pah...hast du deine Tage....again?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juli 2013)

Also ich find das mit dem Herzchen knuffig <3


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Also ich find das mit dem Herzchen knuffig <3



Jo! Dann lass uns doch gleich noch unsre Banjos rausholen und Tabak kauen.


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Jo! Dann lass uns doch gleich noch unsre Banjos rausholen und Tabak kauen.



Nein!themawechsel ^^


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Jo! Dann lass uns doch gleich noch unsre Banjos rausholen und Tabak kauen.



Jupp! Und Großstädter durch unseren Hinterwald jagen! Ich hol' schon mal die Mistgabeln!


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> themawechsel ^^



Sagen wir mal, es gäbe hier jemanden, der ein Spiel entwickeln will. Also so rein theoretisch. Und derjenige würde gerne die Meinungen von anderen hören, was sie gerne spielen würden. Also nur mal so angenommen. Und derjenige würde als erstes hier im Forum fragen. Was würdet ihr auf die Frage antworten?


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr auf die Frage antworten?



Hm.... "Hau ab Du Kacknup!"?


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Hm.... "Hau ab Du Kacknup!"?



lmao


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Hm.... "Hau ab Du Kacknup!"?



Hätte ich jetzt eher vom Diktator erwartet.


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


grand opening ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE pettrick go home ^^ my place ^^


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2013)

dayum, dachte die leute würden länger brauchen.....


----------



## Saji (7. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> grand opening ^^



Dank der Diskussion weiß ich nun das buffed seine ganz eigene Nipplegate Affaire hatte.


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2013)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



guys... it's me.


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> guys... it's me.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (7. Juli 2013)

Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass dies trotz allem kein Softcore-Thread ist. auch wenn in den letzten 4 Abenden relativ wenig, abseits von Brüsten, hier gepostet/geschrieben wurde  

Büste sind ja wirklich sehr nett anzusehen, aber ob man tatsächlich fast NUR darüber und damit kommunzieren sollte (noch dazu, weil das teilweise ziemlich hart am Rande des Regelwerks rumschrammt)? (ein reiner Bilderthread ist das hier übrigens noch gleich viel weniger  )

gezeichnet:

Böser Spielverderber-Mod


----------



## Saji (7. Juli 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Büste sind ja wirklich sehr nett anzusehen, aber ob man tatsächlich fast NUR darüber und damit kommunzieren sollte?



Ich kommuniziere gerne mit Brüste, die widersprechen einem wenigstens nicht.


----------



## Derulu (7. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich kommuniziere gerne mit Brüste, die widersprechen einem wenigstens nicht.



Würde mich zumindest mehr verschrecken als so vieles anders, wenn sie das plötzlich tun würden...wenn sie zB. sagen würden: "Was glotz'n du so blöd?"


----------



## Nijara (7. Juli 2013)

Ich bekomm' mich nicht mehr ein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Spitzname meiner Mama ist Belanna....wenn sie das Essen demnächst kalt serviert sollte ich laufen. xD


----------



## win3ermute (7. Juli 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Würde mich zumindest mehr verschrecken als so vieles anders, wenn sie das plötzlich tun würden...wenn sie zB. sagen würden: "Was glotz'n du so blöd?"



Oder "Ich möchte mit Dir über Religion diskutieren!" Und die andere fängt dann an, über die religiöse Einstellung der anderen herzuziehen... neben der "Annoying Orange" nun "Annoying Tits"...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (7. Juli 2013)

wintermute was willste uns mit dem kopf im beutel sagen ?


----------



## win3ermute (7. Juli 2013)

Daß ich "Annoying Tits" zum durchdrehen finde?


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juli 2013)

und, was habt ihr heute so gemacht?


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> und, was habt ihr heute so gemacht?



Tittenbilder posten


STOP
nein ich net

sonne genießen, biken, trainieren....


----------



## Wynn (7. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Tittenbilder posten
> 
> 
> STOP
> ...



fixxed ^^


----------



## Nijara (7. Juli 2013)

Star Trek Online installiert!


----------



## Saji (7. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Star Trek Online installiert!



Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? oO


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2013)

den halben Tag mein Handy gesucht, welches ich gestern im Suff verlegt habe, nur um zu erfahren, dass ich es beim Kumpel gelassen habe. wtf


----------



## Xidish (7. Juli 2013)

Gratz zum Wiederauffinden. 

Ich habe mich heute von den 2 Tagen harter Arbeit im Freien erholt.
Ansonsten habe ich noch etwas Depri wegen dem kommenden Jahrestag (15.Juli) geschoben.

Dennoch freut mich das geile Wetter und nachts die Straßenbeleuchtung durch die doch sehr vielen Glühwürmchen.

Und bei der Pizeria habe ich heute eine Flasche Rotwein geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Und bei der Pizeria habe ich heute eine Flasche Rotwein geschenkt bekommen.



Wenn er dir die Flasche an den Kopf werfen wollte, zählt das nicht.


----------



## Xidish (7. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wenn er dir die Flasche an den Kopf werfen wollte, zählt das nicht.




Nee, konnte sie voll einpacken und sie steht jetzt gekühlt hier bei mir.
Getrunken wird aber erst später, an meinem Geburtstag.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit ne gute Nacht ;3


----------



## Wynn (8. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Damit ne gute Nacht ;3







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cgg7E0KCGS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nijara (8. Juli 2013)

Eröffnet der Nachtschwärmer ist!


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> wie ist Prey?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr kommt mir da grad net in den sinn ^^ 




Legendary schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen machen wir wieder den Mago Leute? Zusammen sind wir stark!




och neeee. nich schon wieder...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Der bummst meine Ex, der kann nur doof sein ...
> 
> just kiddin...





not


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2013)

Muss denn immer dieses Mobbing sein? Ihr seid alle so gemein!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2013)

Unrecht hat er aber nicht. Und das hier ist in keinster Weise Mobbing. Es ist das Internet. Was ich hier sage, was ihr hier sagt, ist völlig wurscht, solange man es nicht an sich heran lässt.

Wenn man man das nicht schafft -> PC aus. 

(man muss es ja nicht soweit kommen lassen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anderes Thema!


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Und mit 17 ist man in der Bikini Bottom Mafia.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (8. Juli 2013)

Haha wasn geiles Gif, ich feier das grad so. 

Daft Punk sind nunmal die Besten!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexo (8. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Drawn Together?



Ne julien sagte dass mal xD.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Ne julien sagte dass mal xD.



Julien klaut sogar aus Cartoons...


----------



## Legendary (8. Juli 2013)

Weil Julien ein Lappen vom Planeten Pussy ist.


----------



## Dexo (8. Juli 2013)

Ist doch egal aus welcher Sendung er es hat hauptsache es ist funny.


----------



## Bascho (8. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Unrecht hat er aber nicht. Und das hier ist in keinster Weise Mobbing. Es ist das Internet. Was ich hier sage, was ihr hier sagt, ist völlig wurscht, solange man es nicht an sich heran lässt.
> 
> Wenn man man das nicht schafft -> PC aus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Ist doch egal aus welcher Sendung er es hat hauptsache es ist funny.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (8. Juli 2013)

baron du kannst keine bilde auf buffed posten - dazu musste erstmal buffed premium abo abschliessen sonst sehen wir nur den hinweis "eingefügtes bild"


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> baron du kannst keine bilde auf buffed posten - dazu musste erstmal buffed premium abo abschliessen sonst sehen wir nur den hinweis "eingefügtes bild"



lol


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Weil Julien ein Lappen vom Planeten Pussy ist.



Du hast ne Aussprache wie ein Prolet nachts halb 3 stockbesoffen auf der Reeperbahn...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Weil Julien ein Lappen vom Planeten Pussy ist.



Sorry Legendary , aber dein Avatar und deine Signatur machen mich an... -.-


----------



## Legendary (8. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du hast ne Aussprache wie ein Prolet nachts halb 3 stockbesoffen auf der Reeperbahn...



Thanks Bro.

PS: Woher weißt du das denn?!


----------



## Nijara (8. Juli 2013)

Jep, Legendary hat Geschmack was Weibchen angeht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juli 2013)

So, und wieder aufgeräumt.

Könnt ihr euch bitte *benehmen*?

Danke.


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2013)

Unsere Langzeit-Nachtschwärmer haben ein neues Opfer gefunden.


----------



## Legendary (8. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Jep, Legendary hat Geschmack was Weibchen angeht.



Thanks. 



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> So, und wieder aufgeräumt.
> 
> Könnt ihr euch bitte *benehmen*?
> 
> Danke.



Puh...bei den Leuten wieder wird das eine verdammt harte Aufgabe!

Wie sag ich immer so schön: easy to learn - hard to master!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. Juli 2013)

*Opferaltar abstaub*


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juli 2013)

Ai gurl was geht so


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> *Opferaltar abstaub*



*An Humpel kuschel*


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ai gurl was geht so



wer zu spät kommt.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2013)

Ich lach mir grad einen Ab bei den Kundenrezensionen von dem Riesen Wenger Messer:



Spoiler



Vor einigen Wochen erhielt ich von BP den Auftrag, das undichte Bohrloch der Plattform Deepwater Horizon zu reparieren. Auf die Frage, warum gerade ich dafür ausgewählt wurde, bekam ich als Antwort: "Nun ja, Sie verfügen über die zwei wichtigsten Dinge: Ein Jugendschwimmerabzeichen und und das Riesenoffiziersmesser." Tatsache! Gleich am nächsten Tag machte ich mich auf den Weg nach Louisiana, doch schon am Flughafen erwartete mich das erste Problem: Gepäck über 20 kg kostet extra, und im Handgepäck sind Waffen auch mit Sondergenehmigung nicht erlaubt; zumal das Messer eh nicht in die Gepäckablage gepasst hätte. Außerdem war es ziemlich kompliziert, vor dem Einchecken sämtliche elektronischen Komponenten des Messers zu deaktivieren. Noch schwieriger war die Reaktivierung, da die Aktivierungscodes in der Gebrauchsanweisung jeweils auf den Seiten 94, 311, 804, 4.633, 7.091 und 11.285 stehen. Hätte man die nicht auf eine Seite drucken können?
Irgendwann kam ich auf mehreren Umwegen tatsächlich an die Unglücksstelle, und nachdem ich gründlich kontrolliert worden bin (Überprüfung der Besitzurkunde des Offiziersmessers und des Jugendschwimmerabzeichens) machte ich mich an die Arbeit. Ich aktivierte die Druckausgleichseinheit sowie die Wärmeversorgung des Messers und verband diese mit meinem Taucheranzug. Mit dieser Kombination sollen laut Gebrauchsanweisung Tauchtiefen bis zu 2.000 Metern möglich sein, ich verspürte jedoch schon bei 1.300 Metern ein leichtes Jucken im linken Fuß.
Schließlich erreichte ich das Bohrloch in 1.500 Metern Tiefe, dank Hochleistungsscheinwerfer und Aquadüsensteuerung des Messers kein Problem. Doch dort unten erlebte ich die zweite große Enttäuschung: Der Blowout-Preventer (Messerfunktion Nr. 298) war beschädigt, und der stattdessen improvisierte Einsatz des Korkenziehers erwies sich als mehr als mühselig. Dennoch gelang es mir nach einer halben Ewigkeit (mindestens drei Minuten), den Austrittsdruck zu reduzieren. Nun musste ich nur noch den Abdichtaufsatz aufschweißen. Jetzt ereilte mich die herbste Enttäuschung: Der Schweißbrenner funktioniert unter Wasser generell nicht, und ein Festschrauben wollte trotz des Sortiments an 36 verschiedenen Schraubendrehern einfach nicht funktionieren.
Der Einsatz musste abgebrochen werden. Ich erhielt lediglich eine Aufwandsentschädigung statt der bei Erfolg versprochenen 100.000 Dollar und musste mich auf dem Heimweg wieder beim Einchecken am Flughafen herumärgern.
Fazit: Für leichtere Tätigkeiten wie den Zusammenbau von Kernreaktoren, die Abwehr von Luft-Boden-Raketen oder das Kommunizieren mit Verstorbenen ist das Riesenoffiziersmesser vielleicht geeignet, aber danach hört es auch schon auf.




Das Produkt ist sehr gut verarbeitet und hat eine große Fülle an Funktionen.
Mir sind bisher noch keine Probleme bei der gleichzeitigen Nutzung mehrerer Funktionen aufgefallen. Und mir fehlt auch keine Funktion, die ich gerne an einem Taschenmesser hätte.
Der Nachteil ist allerdings die fehlende Kindersicherung. Vor einer Woche hat mein Neffe das Taschenmesser in die Hände bekommen und mit dem Fluxkompensator herumgespielt. Das hieraus entstehende Zeitparadoxon konnte ich trotz der implementierten chronologischen Überwachung nur aufheben, indem ich das Römische Reich untergehen lies. Finde ich schon etwas schade und es hätte durch eine einfache Kindersicherung verhindert werden können. Daher nur 1 Stern. 

*prust*

Oder:


Spoiler



Ich besitze das Wenger Schweizer Offiziersmesser Giant Messer nun schon seit gut vier Jahren. Bis vor kurzem lief auch noch alles super, abgesehen von den sich vor allem in letzter Zeit anhäufenden Wartungen und Reinigungen. Die Waschmaschinenfunktion möchte ich in diesem Zusammenhang besonders hervorheben. Ständig verkalkt. Das wäre an sich kein Problem, wenn der eingebaute Entkalker nicht auch ständig verkalken würde. Ich gehe da von einem Produktionsfehler aus. Aber das ist ja auch nicht so schlimm. Wenn eine Ersatzmaschine zur Hand ist, kann man sie getrost mit dem wirklich hervorragenden Generator und der Kläranlage betreiben.
Außerdem schulde ich dem Wenger Schweizer Offiziersmesser Giant Messer meine bisherige Bildungs-Laufbahn. Ohne es wäre ich niemals durch das Abitur gekommen. Der wirklich gut verarbeitete und leistungsstarke Nachhilfe-Lehrer hält in jedem Fall, was die Marke verspricht. Gelegentlich blockiert sich diese Funktion zwar mit der vorhandenen Sanitäreinrichtung, aber das ist ja auch verständlich.
Seit ich das Wenger Schweizer Offiziersmesser Giant Messer besitze, muss ich sagen, gelingt mir auch in der Küche ein Meisterwerk nach dem anderen. Inzwischen kann ich sogar auch die unüberschaubare Anzahl an integrierten Kochbüchern verzichten, ebenso auf den Koch. Mit Zeranfeld, Mixer, Gemüsegarten als auch mit dem leistungsstarken Ofen ist Backen, Kochen und Braten ein Kinderspiel! Und dank eingebautem Tisch inklusive Besteck entfällt auch das lästige umhertragen der Topf- und Pfannenfunktionen. Hierbei ist jedoch vorsicht geboten! Wenn man nicht aufpasst, kann es sein, dass man anstelle des Tisches auch die von "Wario" schon erwähnte Abrissbirne herausklappt. Wenn man da nicht vorsichtig ist, helfen auch Wischtuch, Staubsauger, Dampfreiniger, Hochdruckreiniger sowie die firmeneigene Reinigungsabteilung (glücklicherweise sind diese Funktionen direkt neben/nach der Abrissbirne verbaut!) nichts mehr.
Ein weiteres Problem stellt der Kran dar. Das Wenger Schweizer Offiziersmesser Giant Messer hat dabei scheinbar keinen ausreichend festen Stand und kippt blöderweise ganz gerne Mal und erschlägt Geschwister. Hierzu noch ein Tip: Die verbaute kleine, 10-jährige Schwester (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem etwas androgynen dunkelblonden Jungen, der in die andere Richtung aufklappt (übrigens ein sehr netter junger Mann!)) neigt zumindest bei meinem Exemplar zur Kleptomanie. Glücklicherweise ist jedoch auch beim Wenger Schweizer Offiziersmesser Giant Messer eine Kindersicherung vorhanden!

Nun zur Begründung für nur einen Stern: Es war gestern Abend, ich saß gemütlich vor der Glotze und wollte gerade zu Bett. Die Fernbedienung lag leider am anderen Ende des Sofas. Ich dachte mir: Macht ja nix, hab ja schließlich mein Wenger Schweizer Offiziersmesser Giant Messer bei mir. Die Greifer-Funktion, die Jedi-Funktion, die eingebaute Fernbedienung, das Sprengstofflager inklusive Pyrotechniker oder der Uri-Geller-Telepathie-und-Telekinese-Löffel würden mir dabei sicherlich helfen. Doch zack, nichts funktionierte!
Wie sich herausstellte hatte das Wenger Schweizer Offiziersmesser Giant Messer mithilfe seines eingebauten 3D-Druckers eine Kopie von sich gedruckt und diese durch die Lackiererei (drei Funktionen weiter) täuschend echt aussehen lassen. Das Hoverboard war natürlich auch nicht funktionsfähig, da es sich ja nur um eine Fälschung des Wenger Schweizer Offiziersmesser Giant Messer und nicht um das originale Wenger Schweizer Offiziersmesser Giant Messer handelte. Ich hatte ein ziemlich ungutes Gefühl. Und das nicht nur, weil sich das selber-Gehen ziemlich seltsam anfühlte. Irgendetwas war faul.
Die Geräusche aus dem Schlafzimmer ließen auch nichts gutes erahnen. Was ich vorfand war mein Partner. Nackt. Mit MEINEM Wenger Schweizer Offiziersmesser Giant Messer. Ich weiß nicht, was mich mehr verletzte. Das mein Wenger Schweizer Offiziersmesser Giant Messer mit einer anderen Person intim geworden war, oder dass es tatsächlich auch Leute gibt, die so skrupellos sind und sich an ein fremdes Wenger Schweizer Offiziersmesser Giant Messer heranmachten!
Doch Glück im Unglück: 9-Kaliber, schwarzer Van, Abdeckplane, Ketten sowie Felsbrocken unterschiedlichen Gewichts waren nicht weit (seltsam, dass diese Funktionen nebeneinander verbaut sind!). Zwei Schuss, in die Plane gepackt, in den Van geworfen, an den See gefahren, den Felsbrocken mithilfe der Ketten am Paket befestigt und... Ade!
Am Ende habe ich es doch nicht übers Herz gebracht, mich von beidem zu trennen... Doch bis ich diesen Fehltritt verzeihen kann, wird es wohl noch eine Weile dauern.

Gesendet von meinem Wenger Schweizer Offiziersmesser Giant Messer.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *An Humpel kuschel*


Dunkler Großlord bitte wenn ich den Opferaltar da habe bitte.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Dunkler Großlord bitte wenn ich den Opferaltar da habe bitte.



<Nickt gewissenhaft> Ihr habt natürlich recht. <Tritt etwas zurück und räuspert sich> Entschuldigung.


----------



## Dexo (8. Juli 2013)

Gute Nacht liebes Forum.


----------



## Xidish (8. Juli 2013)

*sagt bye - sind mir alle hier zu sozialinkompatibel*

War jahrelang 'ne schöne Zeit.
Nur heute laufen hier so viele ***** rum, die sich noch selbst beweihräuchern.
Und die Mods mischen teilweise schön fleißig mit.

Zeit, zu gehen und sich was Gutes zu suchen (bzw. schon gefunden). 

gn8


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> *sagt bye - sind mir alle hier zu sozialinkompatibel*
> 
> War jahrelang 'ne schöne Zeit.
> Nur heute laufen hier so viele ***** rum, die sich noch selbst beweihräuchern.
> ...


Mach's gut Kamerad! Seltern einer Meinung gewesen, dafür aber umso leidenschaftlicher.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2013)

glhf


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> *sagt bye - sind mir alle hier zu sozialinkompatibel*
> 
> War jahrelang 'ne schöne Zeit.
> Nur heute laufen hier so viele ***** rum, die sich noch selbst beweihräuchern.
> ...



Tschüß Xidish  Schade das du gehst.


----------



## Xidish (8. Juli 2013)

Danke & Grüße noch an die paar netten Übriggebliebenen hier! 

Dieses Mal wird es auch keinen 3. Account mehr geben.
Somit ist hier Grushdak, Xidish ebenfalls Geschichte.

Macht das beste aus diesem Scherbenhaufen hier -
und schmeißt endlich mal die User hier raus -
die anscheinend auf so einigen Seiten Buffed schon den negativen Ruf gebracht haben.

Ich sage nur -Jugendschutz, - Datenschutz, - Vertrauenswürdigkeit etc.

baba


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2013)

Scherbenhaufen ist ja noch nett gesagt. >_>


----------



## Wynn (8. Juli 2013)

einigen seiten ? dann nenn doch die sogenannten seiten ^^

ich bin teilweise auch auch im gamestar forum aktiv mit anderen namen und da herscht sodom und gorra da ist hier hello kitty land


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2013)

Hier von sozial inkompatibel zu sprechen und gleichzeitig einzelne User anzugreifen... ist scho bissl scheinheilig.


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2013)

lief grad im radio. hach immer wieder schön traurig





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8gO0Z818j4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juli 2013)

Disst mich mal nicht.


----------



## Thoor (9. Juli 2013)

Kinders... hört auf den armen Neulingen die Knoppers zu klauen oder es ist bald mal wieder Goofy Time mit dem lieben Daddy 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jap, meine letzte Ex hat mir mein Niveau geklaut, aber ich finds Klasse, endlich gepflegt assozial sein


----------



## Saji (9. Juli 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Jap, meine letzte Ex hat mir mein Niveau geklaut, aber ich finds Klasse, endlich gepflegt assozial sein



Jetzt stehlen sie nicht nur das Herz, das Geld und den Hund, sondern auch noch das Niveau.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Jetzt stehlen sie nicht nur das Herz, das Geld und den Hund, sondern auch noch das Niveau.



Die blau-weißen Dosen sind gar nicht mal so teuer.


----------



## Saji (9. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Die blau-weißen Dosen sind gar nicht mal so teuer.



Und trotzdem klauen sie sie! Reich einer Frau den kleinen Finger und sie nehmen die ganze Nivea-Dose mit! Unverschämtheit.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Juli 2013)

Müde aber meh


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykwqXuMPsoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nijara (9. Juli 2013)

Gibt es noch Leute die nicht vor Selbstmitleid triefen? Wenn ja, bitte Melden...Danke.


----------



## Xidish (9. Juli 2013)

*meld*


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Gibt es noch Leute die nicht vor Selbstmitleid triefen? Wenn ja, bitte Melden...Danke.



Hi


----------



## Nijara (9. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> *meld*



Abgelehnt.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Gibt es noch Leute die nicht vor Selbstmitleid triefen? Wenn ja, bitte Melden...Danke.



was ist passiert?


----------



## Xidish (9. Juli 2013)

@  Nijara
Da gibt es nix abzulehnen und Du hast somit gar nix abzulehnen, das war eine Meinungsäußerung! 

@ Schrottinator.
Ich glaube, sie trieft halt gerade vor Selbstmitleid - darum sucht sie.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

*Reinstürzt*


----------



## Nijara (9. Juli 2013)

Da sie sich bei MIR melden sollten, kann ich ablehnen wen, oder was ich will.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

Im Grund kann man alles Ablehnen. Auch Meinungsäußerungen ^^


----------



## Xidish (9. Juli 2013)

Das was sie gerade macht, dient aber momentan nur der reinen Provokation!
Naja, so ein Verhalten bestätigt nur meinen gestrigen Entschluss. pp



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Im Grund kann man alles Ablehnen. Auch Meinungsäußerungen ^^


Eine Meinung schon - eine Äußerung geht schlecht, abzulehnen, da sie bereits getätigt wurde.
In meinem Fall war es wie gewünscht, eben eine Äußerung.^^

Ach, manche wissen halt nicht, was sie wollen.
Ich schon.


----------



## Nijara (9. Juli 2013)

Sean Herzblatt <3


----------



## Ogil (9. Juli 2013)

Ich denke sie versucht sich nur, wie wir alle hier, in der hohen Kunst der Selbstprofilierung. Als naechstes wird sie ueber den Zustand des Forums klagen, eine Petition zu dessen Rettung anleiern und einen offenen Brief an Computec schreiben, indem ihre fachkundige Analyse der aktuellen Situation und moegliche Rettungsmassnahmen dargelegt werden...


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Sean Herzblatt <3



Nija! 
*Knuddel*

Hör nicht auf Xidish


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2013)

Xidish entweder gehst du oder du bleibst und machst den Mund zu. Hier aber dauernd Leute zu nerven (und teilweise anzugreifen) und dann mit Abschied zu drohen geht grad derbe aufn Sack. Das Leben geht so oder so weiter.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2013)

Wer zockt den hier eigentlich alles Trackmania² oder Shootmania: Storm?


----------



## Nijara (9. Juli 2013)

Gerade nimmt sie meine Aufmerksamkeit in Anspruch!


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2013)

watn dat?


----------



## Nijara (9. Juli 2013)

Star Trek online.^^


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Das was sie gerade macht, dient aber momentan nur der reinen Provokation!



Hi 



Nijara schrieb:


> Da sie sich bei MIR melden sollten, kann ich ablehnen wen, oder was ich will.




Und was ist mit mir?


----------



## Nijara (9. Juli 2013)

Hi Manowar! *wink*


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Tihihihi


----------



## Nijara (9. Juli 2013)

Awww....verlegen?^^


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Wie könnte ich nicht?


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

Meine Güte, stell dich nicht so an, Ker!


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Aber ich bin doch so furchtbar schüchtern..


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meine Güte, stell dich nicht so an, Ker!



Es hat halt nicht jeder Entenporreepower!


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Es hat halt nicht jeder Entenporreepower!



Richtig! Und zudem bin ich auch nur unter Frauen aufgewachsen und mein Freundeskreis bestand fast immer nur aus Frauen. Manchmal glaube ich ich bin eine halbe Frau xD
Außerdem bin ich lieber unter Frauen als unter Männern was daran liegt das ich Männer teilweise echt... naja...wie soll ich das ausdrücken... abartig finde?^^


----------



## Ogil (9. Juli 2013)

Ich bin auch lieber unter Frauen als unter Maennern. If you know what I mean...


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

So meine ich das zwar nicht, aber i know what you mean


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Manchmal glaube ich ich bin eine halbe Frau xD



Du bist so dick du hast Brüste?





nevermind


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich bin auch lieber unter Frauen als unter Maennern. If you know what I mean...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn..


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Du bist so dick du hast Brüste?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Shakira steht auf asiatische Katzen


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

Lass ihn doch. Ich finde die Katze zumindest zuckersüß ^^


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Ich steh auch auf langhaarige asiatischen Katzen


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich steh auch auf langhaarige asiatischen Katzen


 wieso dachte ich mir dass genau sowas kommt...


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Weil du versaute Gedanken hast


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2013)

Ich hab auch an Asiatinnen gedacht  Steh ich aber nicht primär drauf, um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Weil du versaute Gedanken hast



Nein, weil du garantiert nichts anderes gemeint hast ^^


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Und trotzdem hast du die versauten Gedanken, weil du die hattest, bevor ich was geschrieben habe


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Und trotzdem hast du die versauten Gedanken, weil du die hattest, bevor ich was geschrieben habe


 ich bin auch nur ein Mensch.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Weil du versaute Gedanken hast



Dein Avatar ist immer noch kaputt.


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Dann antworte auf die PN? 

Waaaah! Da ist ja sogar ein "Drug" Smily.. warum hab ich den nie gesehen? 
Na toll..jetzt ist Xidish weg. Oder doch nicht?


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

Kaputt? Ich dachte Manowar hätte einfach nur vor langer Zeit sein Gesicht verloren *lacht dreckig*


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Oh buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurn!!


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

Ich merke grad das bei mir schon stundenlang in Endlosschleife Sound of Silence läuft O_o


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Juli 2013)

Meine Graka läuft stabil bei 100 Grad.

Hm, moment mal.


----------



## Fakebook (10. Juli 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Als naechstes wird sie ueber den Zustand des Forums klagen, eine Petition zu dessen Rettung anleiern


Verdammte Hacke, wieder den richtigen Zeitpunkt verpasst! Wenn ich jetzt nicht das Zeichenbrett beiseite lege und endlich den Finger aus der Nase nehme (und aufhöre, meinen Astralkörper mit Situps zu quälen), kommen wir hier nicht mehr zusammen. Jedenfalls ich nicht zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. Geschi**en auf die Zweideutigkeit. Dabei habe ich in den letzten Wochen SOOOOVIEL gelernt über klagen, petitieren und Rättunk - Hail the Facebook-Vegans! (nur nimm sie keinesfalls Ernst)


----------



## Wynn (10. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dein Avatar ist immer noch kaputt.



und seine 2 titten fehlen auch


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

Chicken!


----------



## Wynn (10. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MzrxI_Evm9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (10. Juli 2013)

is offen?


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

Fehlerrechnung bei linearen Gleichungssystemen - So langsam vergeht mir die Lust


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du liebe dich.



Dem Satz nach sollte Legendary das Blut wieder Richtung Hirn pumpen.


----------



## Nijara (10. Juli 2013)

Ich muss brechen...


----------



## Wynn (10. Juli 2013)

warum ?


----------



## Nijara (10. Juli 2013)

Weil Mathe für mich ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln ist…


----------



## Wynn (10. Juli 2013)

nicht nur für dich


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Weil Mathe für mich ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln ist…



Sorry, war nicht meine Absicht.


----------



## Nijara (10. Juli 2013)

Ab September geht das grauen wieder los >.<


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Ab September geht das grauen wieder los >.<



Willst du das Lotterleben wirklich weitr führen?


----------



## Nijara (10. Juli 2013)

Mit grauen meine ich Matheunterricht....


Apropo: Mag mir einer Mathe-Nachhilfe geben? ^^


----------



## Legendary (10. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Apropo: Mag mir einer Mathe-Nachhilfe geben? ^^



Ne aber woanders bin ich auch ganz gut.


----------



## Nijara (10. Juli 2013)

Ach, du bist künstlerisch begabt?


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ne aber woanders bin ich auch ganz gut.



Latein?


----------



## Legendary (10. Juli 2013)

Ne ihr Honks ey...ist doch klar was ich meinte!






























Englisch!


----------



## Nijara (10. Juli 2013)

Danke, aber englisch spreche ich fließend , meine Tante ist Schottin


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Danke, aber *englisch* spreche ich fließend , meine Tante ist *Schottin *



Finde den Fehler.


----------



## Nijara (10. Juli 2013)

Sei nicht so gemein


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmR4foJlkQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hej hej


----------



## Nijara (10. Juli 2013)

So, ich schäme mich fremd für mein Geschlecht auf RTL....


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> So, ich schäme mich fremd für mein Geschlecht auf RTL....



Brauchst du nicht. Das sind Menschen der Arbeiterklasse ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht. Das sind Menschen der Arbeiterklasse ^^



ob ich reporten soll?


----------



## Nijara (10. Juli 2013)

Zig Frauen die rum heulen weil eine Ziege geschlachtet wird... Was denken die wo Schnitzel her kommen?


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Zig Frauen die rum heulen weil eine Ziege geschlachtet wird... Was denken die wo Schnitzel her kommen?



Kalb oder Schwein


----------



## Nijara (10. Juli 2013)

Geht um das Prinzip !


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kalb oder Schwein



Ich wollte es auch schon schreiben... jedenfalls nicht von der Ziege.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> ob ich reporten soll?



Wieso? ^^Sind keine Späße erlaubt? Befinden wir uns hier in der Equilibrium Utopie?


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso? ^^Sind keine Späße erlaubt? Befinden wir uns hier in der Equilibrium Utopie?



Wenn du so fragst: ja


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wenn du so fragst: ja






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun gut... eine Welt ohne Emotionen. Wäre wohl wünschenswert.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nun gut... eine Welt ohne Emotionen. Wäre wohl wünschenswert.



Was soll dann der flennende Unterton? Heuchler!


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was soll dann der flennende Unterton? Heuchler!



Hast du dein Prozium nicht genommen?


----------



## Nijara (10. Juli 2013)

Christian Bale <3


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Christian Bale <3



Für die Rolle in Equilibrium war er einfach Perfekt. Kein anderer hätte das so gut hinbekommen.


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2013)

nabend ihr kinderquäler


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> nabend ihr kinderquäler



*Presst sich grad einen frischen Fötussaft* Auch einen?


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Presst sich grad einen frischen Fötussaft* Auch einen?



WÖRG


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> WÖRG



Du hast damit angefangen


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du hast damit angefangen



Goar net


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2013)

Nachti Kinder.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nachti Kinder.



Muss Junior in die Heia?


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Muss Junior in die Heia?


----------



## Fakebook (11. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Zig Frauen die rum heulen weil eine Ziege geschlachtet wird... Was denken die wo Schnitzel her kommen?


Shitstörmchen
Und zur Einstimmung:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GMIk0zxCMUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bin bekennende Pflanzenfresserin ... aber ich hab selten soviel misanthrope und bekloppte Leute getroffen, wie in der 'Veganer-Szene'


----------



## Saji (11. Juli 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Shitstörmchen



Mal ehrlich, das wundert doch keinen mehr, oder? Das Leben, egal welcher Herkunft, bei denen weRTLos ist, wissen wir doch schon länger. Einfach nicht einschalten, nicht hingucken und nicht darüber reden.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, das wundert doch keinen mehr, oder? Das Leben, egal welcher Herkunft, bei denen weRTLos ist, wissen wir doch schon länger. Einfach nicht einschalten, nicht hingucken und nicht darüber reden.



Und bis dahin gilt: Schalten sie mal wieder ab.


----------



## Saji (11. Juli 2013)

So liebe Kinder, welche Titel erhofft ihr euch denn vom Summer Sale?


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juli 2013)

Wann beginnt der endlich?

Edit: Scheinbar gerade eben


----------



## Nijara (11. Juli 2013)

Ist doch schon Oo


----------



## Saji (11. Juli 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wann beginnt der endlich?
> 
> Edit: Scheinbar gerade eben



Läuft seit 19 Uhr. ^^


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2013)

Das ist zum Glück nichts dabei, was interessant wäre. *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juli 2013)

Heute ist nix dabei 

Kann nur besser werden


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2013)

Mein Syndrom of the Down ist entfernt worden


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mein Syndrom of the Down ist entfernt worden



Ja, das habe ich auch gehört.


----------



## Saji (11. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist zum Glück nichts dabei, was interessant wäre. *g*



Bei Bioshock wäre ich fast schwach geworden, aber ich hab's eigentlich nur auf Deadpool und Remember Me abgesehen.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich auch gehört.



Unverschämtheit!  Ich hab kein Geld für den Summer Sale


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Bei Bioshock wäre ich fast schwach geworden, aber ich hab's eigentlich nur auf Deadpool und Remember Me abgesehen.



Bioshock ja, aber das hab ich zum Glück von AMD bekommen


----------



## Nijara (11. Juli 2013)

Schweigt...-.-


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Bei Bioshock wäre ich fast schwach geworden, aber ich hab's eigentlich nur auf Deadpool und Remember Me abgesehen.



Das Problem ist das nach "Habe ich noch nicht und will ich haben" zu filtern. Da bleibt grad nichts übrig.


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Schweigt...-.-



Wieso? Hast du dich grad pleite gekauft? *g*


----------



## Nijara (11. Juli 2013)

Ich muss doch sparen für die Convention! -.-


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Ich muss doch sparen für die Convention! -.-



Es gibt Opfer, die lohnen sich.


----------



## Nijara (11. Juli 2013)

Sollen wir dir das mitbringen?^^


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Sollen wir dir das mitbringen?^^



Das ist zu teuer.. *g*


----------



## Nijara (11. Juli 2013)

Ich dachte eher an was handliches....Autogramme oder so... bin ja noch Hodor!


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2013)

*Versteht grad nur Bahnhof*


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an was handliches....Autogramme oder so... bin ja noch Hodor!



Wenn die die gleichen Preise haben wie Prowse auf der RPC, dann sind auch Autogramme etwas zuviel. *g*


----------



## Nijara (11. Juli 2013)

Öhmm...?


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2013)

*Summt eine Melodie*




Spoiler



This is the furthest I will go.
Never the same again.
The vile path calling me,
the day I ran from life again.

 If I win this one time,
it will still be the end of me.
My belief that nothing ends well.
This is the end for me.

 Day and night heart was uneased.
Broken will frozen smile.
Riding on, heart pumping tears.
Day and night I walk alone.

 Bones rotting in the earth,
like your secrets
that you long kept from me.
But blood weighs more than silence.

 Broken words, shards in your mouth,
cut deeper than any wound.
Broken vows will never be the same.
Lies like the viper's bite.

 ///

Þetta er það lengsta sem ég fer.
Aldrei aftur samur maður er.
Ljöta leiðin heillar nú á ný,
daginn sem ég lífið aftur flý.

 Ef ég vinn í þetta eina sinn,
er það samt dauði minn.
Trú min er að allt fari ej vel.
Þessu er lokið hja mér.

 Dag sem nótt hjartað var órótt.
Þrotið þol lamað bros.
Áfram ríð, hjartað pumpar tárum.
Dag sem nótt ég geng nú einn.

 Grafin bein grotna í jörðunni,
eins og leyndarmálin þín
sem þú hélst forðum burt frá mér.
En blóðið þyngr´en þögnin er.

 Svikin orð, grót í kjafti þér,
rista dýpra en nokkur sár.
Brotin bönd aldrei verða söm.
Lygar eins og nöðrubit.


----------



## Aun (11. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn die die gleichen Preise haben wie Prowse auf der RPC, dann sind auch Autogramme etwas zuviel. *g*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man leute. zam brauch seine ganze kohle für seine neue first class wohnung ^^


----------



## Saji (11. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> man leute. zam brauch seine ganze kohle für seine neue first class wohnung ^^



Dachte für Haarspray.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Dachte für Haarspray.



Oder Haarpflegeprodukte.


----------



## Aun (11. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oder Haarpflegeprodukte.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder was dachtest du wie die weiber das hinbekommen???


----------



## Olliruh (12. Juli 2013)

THAILAND


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juli 2013)




----------



## Aun (12. Juli 2013)

und damit schrotti nochmal was zum gucken hat:


look at my signature


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Juli 2013)

LoL patcht Jahre.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> LoL patcht Jahre.



Wenn er die Community fixt ist es das allemal wert. ^^


----------



## Aun (12. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wenn er die Community fixt ist es das allemal wert. ^^



sprach er, der kein lol spielt ^^ (ich auch net, aber ich lese alles )


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Juli 2013)

Die Community...? Niemals... Die wird niemals besser.   

EHEHEHE KHA ZIX SKIN! War doch mal gut das ich gepatcht hab. :>

@Aun, das LoL Forum ist besser als TV.


----------



## Aun (12. Juli 2013)

naja ich hab keinen fernseher, aber dank wynn aktuell tv übers interwebz ^^. benutzen tu ichs trotzdem kaum  @ sozialinkompatibel


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> sprach er, der kein lol spielt ^^ (ich auch net, aber ich lese alles )



sprach der, der LoL genau aus dem Grund NICHT MEHR spielt.


----------



## Aun (12. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> sprach der, der LoL genau aus dem Grund NICHT MEHR spielt.



sprach der, der jemanden beschuldigt, der noch nie LoL angefasst hat. (sry fands immer zu blöd für moi)


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> sprach der, der jemanden beschuldigt, der noch nie LoL angefasst hat. (sry fands immer zu blöd für moi)



Ich hab eigentlich mich damit gemeint


----------



## Reflox (12. Juli 2013)

LoL ist doof.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Juli 2013)

"How about no?!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (12. Juli 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> "How about no?!"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> "How about no?!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




damit lässt sich arbeiten!

in dem sinne, gute nacht


----------



## zoizz (12. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich geh noch bissl konsole zocken, die stimmung hier ist mir zu wild.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2013)

Guten Abend^^


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2013)

lasst die spiele beginnen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (13. Juli 2013)

Dunkel war's, der Mond schien helle,
grün war die beschneite Flur,
als ein Wagen blitzeschnelle,
langsam um die Ecke fuhr.

Drinnen saßen stehend Leute,
schweigend ins Gespräch vertieft,
als ein totgeschossener Hase,
auf der Sandbank Schlittschuh lief.


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2013)

und ein blondgelockter jüngling
mit kohlrabenschwarzem haar
saß auf einer grünen kiste, 
die ro angestrichen war. 

klassiker. das "gedicht" konnt ich zu grundschulzeiten schon auswendig


----------



## Dexo (14. Juli 2013)

Gute Nacht Forum. Es wird zeit für die Palme xD.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Forum. Es wird zeit für die Palme xD.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (14. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Dunkel war's, der Mond schien helle,
> grün war die beschneite Flur,
> als ein Wagen blitzeschnelle,
> langsam um die Ecke fuhr.
> ...



Ihr habt die Terroristen bei weitem unterschätzt, 
und jetzt wollt ihr dass er es unterlässt. 
ihr bekommt ein müdes lächeln, 
darum zeigt nach unten, geht er von der Bühne stept


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juli 2013)

*klick*
Wir unterbrechen den Thread für folgende Durchsage:

Liebe Damen und Herren, bitte verfallen sie in angebrachte Panik. Ich wiederhole: Bitte verfallen sie in Panik.

Dankesehr.

*klick*


----------



## Zurios (14. Juli 2013)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend miteinander! Ich bin auch mal wieder hier!


----------



## Reflox (14. Juli 2013)

*Bob and Steve, two non-Muslim friends who happen to be lost in a desert.

 After days of walking without any water or food, they noticed a Mosque.

 Bob said: "Yes, thank God! I will walk in saying that my name is Mohamed, and you say that your name is Ahmed, this way we'll get some food! Deal?"

 Steve said: "No, I'm sticking with my name."

 They walked into the Mosque and the Sheikh saw them.

 The Sheikh asked: "What are your names?"

 Bob said: "My name is Mohamed."

 Steve said: "My name is Steve."

 Sheikh said: "Guys, please bring some food and water for Steve. And you Mohamed, Ramadan Mubarak!! 
*


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2013)

muahahaha


----------



## Nijara (14. Juli 2013)

Aloha!


----------



## Reflox (14. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VifdBFp5pnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (14. Juli 2013)

Hy 

Hab mich grad eben erschreckt wie bei Skype plötzlich was aufgeploppt ist.


----------



## zoizz (14. Juli 2013)

Guten Abend höchstverehrte Buffed-Leserschaft, fühlt euch eines angenehmen Abend gewünscht


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juli 2013)

Danke, gleichfalls :>


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2013)

ebenso gleichfalls danke blubb


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2013)

Alle Jahre wieder denke ich mir:"Dieses Mal packe ich Super Meat Boy!"
Alle Jahre wieder irre ich mich...


----------



## zoizz (14. Juli 2013)

need help: bier, bacca-cola oder nen cocktail? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2013)

warum nicht alle 3?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Alle Jahre wieder denke ich mir:"Dieses Mal packe ich Super Meat Boy!"
> Alle Jahre wieder irre ich mich...



know dat feel...


----------



## Reflox (14. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Alle Jahre wieder denke ich mir:"Dieses Mal packe ich Super Meat Boy!"
> Alle Jahre wieder irre ich mich...



Der Verkäufer sagte damals, das Spiel ist für Leute, die auch mal gerne was auf Mittlerer Schwierigkeitsstufe spielen. Ich spiele seitdem nurnoch auf easy.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2013)

Man muss aber auch sagen, dass das Spiel proportional gut zum Schwierigkeitsgrad ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2013)

Das lustige ist, dass ich bei The Binding of Isaac gar keine Probleme habe, aber SMB pack ich einfach nicht.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2013)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde The Binding of Isaac wesentlich schwerer. Super Meat Boy ist eigentlich nur schwer, wenn man es perfekt durchspielen will. Ansonsten ist man da in 2-3 Stunden durch. Bei The Binding of Isaac kommt es halt jedes Mal aufs Glück an. Vor dem DLC fand ich es aber auch ein gutes Stück leichter.


----------



## Reflox (14. Juli 2013)

Ich spiel Montagsmaler online.

Ich zeichne n Hund mit "woof" + fish (dogfish)

Was guesst einer? "wooffish"

Ich habe jegliche Hoffnung in die Menschheit verloren >__<


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich habe jegliche Hoffnung in die Menschheit verloren >__<






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (14. Juli 2013)

Die schreiben einfach alles was man selber schreibt.

"This thing here"

Einer schreibt immer "This thing here" als Guess




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (15. Juli 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich spiel Montagsmaler online.
> 
> Ich zeichne n Hund mit "woof" + fish (dogfish)
> 
> ...



Ahahaha


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Juli 2013)




----------



## Nijara (15. Juli 2013)

Pizzaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Aun (15. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




eat this!


----------



## orkman (15. Juli 2013)




----------



## Ogil (15. Juli 2013)

Lass mich raten - es ist keine Meat Feast?


----------



## zoizz (15. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herrliches Wetter, Urlaub, und hoffentlich Ende Juli Umzug abgeschlossen. 
Ist eigentlich Sommerloch, es fehlen so ein-zwei schändliche Dauergäste, dafür gibbet wohl den Frischlingsnachwuchs mh?

Eben GW2 und WoT updaten, dabei bissl im Netz surfen, und gegen halb zwölf merken, dass ich vergessen habe zu zocken ^^


----------



## Aun (15. Juli 2013)

wer sind denn die dauergäste???? hmmmmm?


----------



## zoizz (15. Juli 2013)

Das eine war dieser Lets-Play Junge, den habt ihr ja weggedisst, und dann war da doch noch einer dieser jüngeren ... mal ein paar zwölfzehn Seiten zurückrecherchieren.

Btw danke an vollmi und wynn für die 90er Eurodance-Revue, ich fühle mich alt. Viva ohne Werbung und Reality-TV ... lang ists her.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2013)

Also Mögögähn macht weiter Erfolglos Let's Plays ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2013)

Mago ? Der hatte mittlerweile seinen Durchbruch...















(nicht)


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2013)

Mit let's Playern ist es wie mit Kaffee. Wenn ich jetzt ne neue Marke rausbringen würde würde die auch zuerst kaum jemand kaufen, es sei denn sie wäre hip, fancy und besonders individuell.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (15. Juli 2013)

montagabend ist zeit für ein bier


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2013)

Er macht halt exakt Gronkh nach. Seine Aufnahmen sehen ja objektiv professioneller aus als 90 % der anderen (angehenden) Lets Player, wenn er dann aber nichts außergewöhnliches bietet, kann ich mir auch Gronkh anschauen.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2013)

Ich wäre für ein "Swedish play time". Wie Swedish meal time. Ich würds anschauen ^^


----------



## Wynn (15. Juli 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Das eine war dieser Lets-Play Junge, den habt ihr ja weggedisst, und dann war da doch noch einer dieser jüngeren ... mal ein paar zwölfzehn Seiten zurückrecherchieren.
> 
> Btw danke an vollmi und wynn für die 90er Eurodance-Revue, ich fühle mich alt. Viva ohne Werbung und Reality-TV ... lang ists her.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xd847TfxgCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NV5VoxrPyAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ChPV9ua6HII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2013)

Letzte folge der dritten Staffel von GoT

EPIC EPIC EPIC

need more staffeln


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2013)

Zeit für etwas Acapella:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2AFqYeXKK3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Letzte folge der dritten Staffel von GoT
> 
> EPIC EPIC EPIC
> 
> need more staffeln



OMGOMGOMG

do not cry do not cry...


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Zeit für etwas Acapella:



SmoothMCGroove ist cool. Ich würd ja so gerne mal Rooftop Run von ihm hören. Leider weiß ich noch net, wie das mit den Requests bei ihm abläuft.

Edit: Gerade vor knapp ner halben Stunde hochgeladen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gy0a41vRU0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (15. Juli 2013)

Zusammenfassung bis jetzt: GW2 aufm aktuellen Stand - keine Lust mehr ...
WoT aktuell - zwar vier nette Matches gehabt, aber gerade wieder einen freeze verursacht (schafft nur dieses Spiel), quit
Jetzt noch LoL updaten ^^

und Nr zwei der vermissten Quälgeister ist/war xidish.

@Wynn: Rednex und Music Instructor fand ich nicht so umwerfend. Mark ´Oh dafür um so mehr - mit allen seinen Sünden 	...Droste ...


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Zusammenfassung bis jetzt: GW2 aufm aktuellen Stand - keine Lust mehr ...
> WoT aktuell - zwar vier nette Matches gehabt, aber gerade wieder einen freeze verursacht (schafft nur dieses Spiel), quit



Hatte bislang nie nen freeze... nur 2-3 mal ist das game einfach ausgegangen. 

Seit dem letzten Patch aber auch nie wieder.
Kaufe mir als nächstes den Panther


----------



## Aun (15. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Kaufe mir als nächstes den Panther



jaja deutsche panzer rollen wieder


----------



## zoizz (15. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Kaufe mir als nächstes den Panther


Auf den JgPanther arbeite ich auch hin, knapp die Hälfte hab ich schon. Und mit dem T29 der Amis eier ich noch etwas durch die Kriegslandschaft.



Aun schrieb:


> jaja deutsche panzer rollen wieder



Die Franzen auch, aber nur mit Rückspiegel.


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Auf den JgPanther arbeite ich auch hin, knapp die Hälfte hab ich schon. Und mit dem T29 der Amis eier ich noch etwas durch die Kriegslandschaft.



Der JgPanther is einfach super zum farmen.... mit der 88er kannste wunderbar snipen. Tarnung drauf, crew auf 100% und du machst richtig Kohle, selbst wenn man das Match verliert


----------



## Aun (16. Juli 2013)

hurr durr!


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juli 2013)




----------



## zoizz (16. Juli 2013)

Ich kann ... euch beiden ..... nicht folgen. Ist mir zu hoch


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juli 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ich kann ... euch beiden ..... nicht folgen. Ist mir zu hoch



Ich hab einfach mal was gepostet. Mir war nach dem Kollegen.


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqkHjTLCvMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2013)

Was seid ihr heute so unkommunikativ?


----------



## Wynn (17. Juli 2013)

das liegt an der hitze


----------



## Deanne (17. Juli 2013)

Bei der Hitze geht gar nichts, nicht mal spammen.


----------



## Aun (17. Juli 2013)

also ich bin angenehm überrascht, bei den momentan herrschenden 27° ist es angenehmer als tagsüber


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2013)

Dann...vielleicht was aus Island zum Abkühlen?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_xnuPm-PSjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (17. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> also ich bin angenehm überrascht, bei den momentan herrschenden 27° ist es angenehmer als tagsüber



Für Temperaturen über 15 Grad würde ich nie das Wort "angenehm" verwenden.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2013)

15 Grad? Das geht bei mir schon bei 10 los... aber wenigstens einer der mal so denkt.

Und sonst so, alles senkrecht kinners?


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2013)

Moinsen 

jo alles senkrecht sean und selbst? 
übrigens sind mir die 28 grad von heute auch zu warm

ab 25 hörts auf bei mir


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2013)

Außer das meine Bank beim Steam Summer Sale die Zahlungen von Paypal hat zurück gehen lassen und das es mich ankotzt das mein Chef mich nicht anmeckert wenn ich zu spät komme alles gut. Naja, sonst noch das heisse Wetter und unwichtiger Kram ^^

Nuja, gute Nacht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juli 2013)

Hab nach mehr als nem Jahr den Drang nach der Zigarette...


----------



## Saji (17. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Außer das meine Bank beim Steam Summer Sale die Zahlungen von Paypal hat zurück gehen lassen



Konto nicht gedeckt oder war sie übervorsichtig? ^^

So wie es im Moment ist von den Temperaturen her kann ich's hier aushalten. Kälter wäre mir zwar lieber aber es geht. Trotzdem freue ich mich auf den Winter.


----------



## Aun (17. Juli 2013)

ich mekr schon deanne hat nippelwetter lieber, als angenehme temperaturen ^^

also bei solchen temperaturen prügel ich zb fürs leben gern 50 km mitm rad durch die kante. danach ist man 5 kilo leichter


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab nach mehr als nem Jahr den Drang nach der Zigarette...




Das wird dir jetzt absolut nicht helfen, aber lauer Sommerabend + Musik + Zigarette ist unheimlich geil. :x


Ich hatte endlich mal wieder in LoL so ein Spiel das richtig unter die Haut geht, ging knappe 75 Minuten und war ultraspannend, ständiger Machtwechsel, sah teils richtig übel für uns aus und dann auch wieder für den Gegner..uaaaaaaah das war so geil das Match.
Zwar wollt einer ständig surrendern, nachdem er ordentlich gefüttert hat, aber hat sich ja gelohnt das alle anderen immer nein gedrückt haben.
Dazu kam das so gut wie keiner geflamed hat, außer dem der gefüttert hat. War wohl n toxischer Spieler. Hab dann am Ende auch alle in beiden Teams, außer dem gehonored. Dazu sei gesagt ich ehre so gut wie nie. Alle 20-30 Matches Mal n guten Sup oder sonstiges.
Ich glaub ich spiel nochmal ne Runde mit Ez-Blue, ist schon fast gruselig wie gut er in TF's ist. :>
Wie gesagt schönstes Spiel seit langer langer Zeit und gewonnen, mit viel viel Mühe. (:


----------



## zoizz (18. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich hatte endlich mal wieder in LoL so ein Spiel das richtig unter die Haut geht, ging knappe 75 Minuten und war ultraspannend, ständiger Machtwechsel, sah teils richtig übel für uns aus und dann auch wieder für den Gegner..uaaaaaaah das war so geil das Match.



Sowas kommt auch bei mir leider viiieel zu selten vor. Und trotzdem schau ich immer wieder rein -.-


Die Uhrzeit ..... bitte steinigt mich nicht. Und falls doch, wünsche ich mir kleine runde Kieselsteine ....


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juli 2013)

Kommunikation ist die Wurzel sozialer Interaktion.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. Juli 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Sowas kommt auch bei mir leider viiieel zu selten vor. Und trotzdem schau ich immer wieder rein -.-
> 
> 
> Die Uhrzeit ..... bitte steinigt mich nicht. Und falls doch, wünsche ich mir kleine runde Kieselsteine ....



die können auch brutal sein wenn ich die schmeiße ^^ (das meine ich ernst ^^)#+


----------



## zoizz (18. Juli 2013)

Anscheinend sind wir beide die einzigen Wurzeln heute abend, Sahne


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juli 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Anscheinend sind wir beide die einzigen Wurzeln heute abend, Sahne



Nicht unbedingt.


----------



## zoizz (18. Juli 2013)

Jau, sry Hordler, zwischen schreiben und abschicken lag ein WoT-Match ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Juli 2013)

überall diese WoT Spieler, wenn das so weiter geht muss ich da auch noch n Blick drauf werfen^^


----------



## zoizz (18. Juli 2013)

Nur Phasenweise. Habe ich ausreichend aufn Sack bekommen, ist das Spiel wieder 2-3 Wochen scheisse.
Ich mag deine Sig Bloody


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich die ganzen buffed casts so höre kommt man ja nichtmehr an dem spiel vorbei. Finds schade das sie LoL nicht die gleiche Aufmerksamkeit widmen.

Ich mag die Sig auch. Die Kori´s wieder =D


edit: Mist wollt ich LoL LCS gucken. Startet mitten im Spiel. Ich hasse Spoiler. ^^


----------



## zoizz (18. Juli 2013)

6 Spiele in Folge verloren. Es ist wohl Zeit für die Wochen des Hasses und der Ignoranz ....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Juli 2013)

Haha heute Morgen für Bl 2 gebetet und jetzt ists im Blitzangebot für'n 10er, INSTABUY.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> sry, aber du hast ne reaktion wie der letzte typ vom randland.......
> 
> gerade wir deutschen leben von sarkasmus und ironie.....die hat dich wohl nicht erwischt



Versteh ich nicht was du jetzt meinst. Erklärung bitte.


----------



## zoizz (19. Juli 2013)

Genug Kartons geschleppt und gepackt für heute.
Pils: check!
Chips: check!
WoT: ... ... check!
Musik: ... ... ... file not found ... hm was höre ich nun bloß?


Und guten abend ihr lieben Menschen.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Musik: ... ... ... file not found ... hm was höre ich nun bloß?



How about dis?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=py-Du3O-pH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2013)

Finde so manche Mechaniken in WoT wirklich lächerlich. Besonders das Sichten von Gegnern, ist die einmal weg, verschwinden sie einfach. Hatte schon so oft ne 1on1 Situation, wo der gegnerische Panzer aufeinmal Weg war. Unsichtbar. Dann fahr ich ein Stück vor uns Zack krieg ich aufn Sack.

Dennoch muss ich sagen, für ein Match isses ganz lustig, wenn man mal nicht so geseedet wird, dass man gegen Panzer antritt, die 2 Tier über einen sind und einfach nur Onehitten.


----------



## zoizz (19. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> How about dis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr gutes Bass, aber die Stimme is absolut nicht meins, sry. 



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Finde so manche Mechaniken in WoT wirklich lächerlich. Besonders das Sichten von Gegnern, ist die einmal weg, verschwinden sie einfach. Hatte schon so oft ne 1on1 Situation, wo der gegnerische Panzer aufeinmal Weg war. Unsichtbar. Dann fahr ich ein Stück vor uns Zack krieg ich aufn Sack.
> 
> Dennoch muss ich sagen, für ein Match isses ganz lustig, wenn man mal nicht so geseedet wird, dass man gegen Panzer antritt, die 2 Tier über einen sind und einfach nur Onehitten.



Du bist zu ungeduldig. Lass ihn doch kommen. Aber ich bin genauso, immer heissspornmässig an die Front. Deswegen rege ich mich nach einem Abend WoT immer richtig auf....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2013)

Ist aber schon ziemlich dumm, wenn wir uns ein Schussgefecht liefern und er aufeinmal verschwindet. Unsichtbar wird. Macht wenig Sinn da dann noch zu warten, ansonsten habe ich im nächsten Moment nen Lauf im Hintern


----------



## Deanne (19. Juli 2013)

Ich habe gerade beim Asia-Buffet locker an die 50 Stücke Sushi gegessen, mir ist so schlecht. -_____-


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Hättest mir wenigstens was abgeben können.


----------



## Deanne (19. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hättest mir wenigstens was abgeben können.



Wenn es ums Essen geht, bin ich gnadenlos. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Sind das nicht alle Frauen? Zumindest die die ich kenne werden alle Zickig wenn sie
A: Hungrig sind
B: Was zu Essen haben wollen


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sind das nicht alle Frauen? Zumindest die die ich kenne werden alle Zickig wenn sie
> A: Hungrig sind
> B: Was zu Essen haben wollen



willst du deanne grad al fett bezeichnen?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> willst du deanne grad al fett bezeichnen?



O_o was ist los mit dir heute? Du ziehst irgendwelche Aussagen aus Sätzen die garnichts damit zutun haben.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> willst du deanne grad al fett bezeichnen?



Muhahahaha! Das hätte von mir sein können! 

Färb ich ab oder war das Absicht?


----------



## Deanne (19. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sind das nicht alle Frauen? Zumindest die die ich kenne werden alle Zickig wenn sie
> A: Hungrig sind
> B: Was zu Essen haben wollen



Vielleicht bin ich schwer von Begriff, aber ich lese das nichts heraus, was nur im Ansatz mit meiner Körperfülle zu tun haben könnte? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich schwer von Begriff, aber ich lese das nichts heraus, was nur im Ansatz mit meiner Körperfülle zu tun haben könnte? ^^



Aun ist einfach nur etwas komisch heute. Zumindest ist das mein Empfinden.


----------



## Deanne (19. Juli 2013)

Trotzdem danke für den Einsatz. ^^


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aun ist einfach nur etwas komisch heute. Zumindest ist das mein Empfinden.



ja super wie du mit nem zitierten post von DIR auf mich schliesst... pfeife


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ja super wie du mit nem zitierten post von DIR auf mich schliesst... pfeife



Bin ich der einzige der auch diesen Satz nicht versteht?


----------



## Deanne (19. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2013)

Tach zusammen


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Ich bin doch immer lieb :>


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Juli 2013)

@Deanne, ohja.
Asia-Buffet ist übel.
Bei uns gibts das auch mit nem mongolischen Grill noch dazu.
Danach sag ich mir immer "Oh Gott du isst nie wieder was" weil mir so übel ist. x:


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Boah, wie mich das ankotzt das jede sau immer iwelche Hochelfen spielen muss. Meine güte, die sind selten! Man findet sie aber an jeder Ecke.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Juli 2013)

Hoffentlich kann ich meine Kommilitonen Morgen dazu überreden, dass wir fürs Mittagessen zum Thaimann gehen. Ich hab keine Böcke auf 2 Tage BK hintereinander


----------



## Deanne (19. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> @Deanne, ohja.
> Asia-Buffet ist übel.
> Bei uns gibts das auch mit nem mongolischen Grill noch dazu.
> Danach sag ich mir immer "Oh Gott du isst nie wieder was" weil mir so übel ist. x:



Ich habe wegen der Übelkeit noch einen Schnaps getrunken. Seitdem ist mir übel und mir brennt der Rachen.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe wegen der Übelkeit noch einen Schnaps getrunken. Seitdem ist mir übel und mir brennt der Rachen.



Versuchs mit viel Wasser. Aber dann drückt der Magen. Je nachdem was du besser findest.


----------



## Deanne (19. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Versuchs mit viel Wasser. Aber dann drückt der Magen. Je nachdem was du besser findest.



Ich habe heute bestimmt 4 Liter Wasser getrunken, da geht nichts mehr rein. Selbst schuld, was bin ich auch so gierig.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Juli 2013)

Ich muss grad an meine Mutter und ihr Abenteuer mit dem Teelöffel voll "Pistaziencreme" beim Chinesen denken.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe heute bestimmt 4 Liter Wasser getrunken, da geht nichts mehr rein. Selbst schuld, was bin ich auch so gierig.



Da kann ich dir dann leider auch nicht helfen. Tut mir Leid ^^ Ach, und a Propos Wasser. Hast mich dran erinnert das ich meine Tabletten noch nehmen muss, danke ^^



Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich muss grad an meine Mutter und ihr Abenteuer mit dem Teelöffel voll "Pistaziencreme" beim Chinesen denken.


*prust*
Ein Glück dass ich mit 90% Wasabiwiderstand geboren wurde.


----------



## Deanne (19. Juli 2013)

Meine Mutter hat sich das Zeug auch nichtsahnend in den Mund gelöffelt. Der Anblick war sehr amüsant, ich hatte sie gewarnt.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Meine Mutter hat sich das Zeug auch nichtsahnend in den Mund gelöffelt. Der Anblick war sehr amüsant, ich hatte sie gewarnt.



Nachher braucht man noch Warnhinweise dadrauf... es gibt immer dumme die es trotzdem tun  Aber solange es geschmeckt hat


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ein Glück dass ich mit 90% Wasabiwiderstand geboren wurde.



Ihr ist schon der 0815 Pfeffer zu heftig.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ihr ist schon der 0815 Pfeffer zu heftig.



Naja, jeder hat halt ein anderes empfinden.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Naja, jeder hat halt ein anderes empfinden.



Ich wollte nur einen Vergleichswert nennen, damit man sich das Ausmaß der Tragödie/Komödie vorstellen kann. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur einen Vergleichswert nennen, damit man sich das Ausmaß der Tragödie/Komödie vorstellen kann. ^^



Viele bunte Tränen und schnodder?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Juli 2013)

Es hätte als Ausdruckstanz durchgehen können


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Nicht schlecht. Hätte ich mir gern angesehen


----------



## zoizz (19. Juli 2013)

Hat noch jmd Hunger nach dem ganzen Thai-Talk?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Ja, ich glaub ich mach mir ne Pizza. Wobei ich lieber Sushi hätte, seit einer Ewigkeit nimmer gegessen :/


----------



## zoizz (19. Juli 2013)

Deanne ist schuld.


----------



## Reflox (19. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ihr ist schon der 0815 Pfeffer zu heftig.



Mein Bruder kotzt fast wenn ich grünes Curry koche. Und ich muss es ya schon extra mild machen >__<

Was ich empfehlen kann ist indonesisches Mie Goreng mit geraffeltem Palmzucker.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Ich hasse dich. Ich würde am liebsten grad in den Bildschirm springen (Aber mach mir dann bitte eines ohne Fleisch!)


----------



## Reflox (19. Juli 2013)

Komm vorbei und ich machs dir 

aLso nicht das,was du wieder denkst.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> aLso nicht das,was du wieder denkst.



Tue ich nicht. Und iwann komm ich sicher mal vorbei, so weit ist mein Vater ja nicht weg von dir.


----------



## Saji (19. Juli 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Komm vorbei und ich machs dir
> 
> aLso nicht das,was du wieder denkst.


----------



## Reflox (19. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Tue ich nicht. Und iwann komm ich sicher mal vorbei, so weit ist mein Vater ja nicht weg von dir.



War nur wieder für unsere zweideutigdenkenden gemeint, nicht direkt an dich 


Yo, sind ya nur gut 20 Minuten glaub ich.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Yo, sind ya nur gut 20 Minuten glaub ich.



Und dann gibts erstmal richtig haue


----------



## zoizz (19. Juli 2013)

... na danke Floxi ....

ich muss mir jetzt noch ne stulle machen glaub -.- riiiiesen kohldampf auf nudeln!!


----------



## Reflox (19. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und dann gibts erstmal richtig haue






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Irgendwann werd ich das! ^^


----------



## Reflox (19. Juli 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> ... na danke Floxi ....
> 
> ich muss mir jetzt noch ne stulle machen glaub -.- riiiiesen kohldampf auf nudeln!!



So schöne fried noodles wären toll .w.

btw. Sean, dein Name erinnert mich immer an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> So schöne fried noodles wären toll .w.
> 
> btw. Sean, dein Name erinnert mich immer an
> 
> ...



Bittesehr! *immernoch die nudeln ansabbert*


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mir gestern Pacific Rim angeschaut.


----------



## Reflox (19. Juli 2013)

Morgen AC II wieder in Angriff nehmen. Jetzt wo ich den besseren Pc habe könnt ich das mal neu spielen 


Tolles Spiel btw.
http://www.nationstates.net


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Morgen AC II wieder in Angriff nehmen. Jetzt wo ich den besseren Pc habe könnt ich das mal neu spielen
> 
> 
> Tolles Spiel btw.
> http://www.nationstates.net



http://www.nationstates.net/nation=arstirdr

Meine.


----------



## Reflox (19. Juli 2013)

http://www.nationstates.net/nation=the_thao_dynasty

Die haben meine economy gekillt.

Weil Glückpiel illegal ist und das Nationaltier geschützt >__<


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Civil Rights below Average.
Soso.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2013)

yup. Besser so


----------



## win3ermute (20. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern Pacific Rim angeschaut.



Warste genauso enttäuscht wie ich?


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Td3sV67iYhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



:3


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> yup. Besser so



Buuuuh!


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Buuuuh!



Manche Leute muss man halt zum richtig machen zwingen :3


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Manche Leute muss man halt zum richtig machen zwingen :3



Niemals!


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Niemals!



Doch doch :3


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Doch doch :3



Nein nein!


----------



## Wynn (20. Juli 2013)

dem scheint der reis zu schmecken der hat ja richtige männertitten ^^


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein nein!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sA5IFJqjXiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



:3


----------



## Wynn (20. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bmibu4wxabg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2013)

Sean, kannst auch zur region von mir und meinen Kumpels wechseln


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gYiTNPPBBf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nachti!


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2013)

Nix mit NAchti hier.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4_CntQQTK5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (20. Juli 2013)

Ladies und Schentelmänn, ihr habt eure Stereoanlage jetzt mit USB- und Netzwerkkabeln jeweils über der 500,- Euro-Grenze verkabelt und habt dennoch das Gefühl, daß eure 10.000,- Euro-Verstärker an den Edelboxen für 25.000,- Euro nicht ganz das bringen, was euch vorschwebt?

Da naht Abhilfe: Der Aktivator-Stab von Phonosophie! Für den schlappen Preis ab 290,- Ronzen hebt euch das endgültig in den Klanghimmel! 

Phonosophie vertreibt übrigens auch Bi-Wiring-Panels (sprich: Doppel-Anschlüsse an der Box. Überflüssig wie ein Kropf; aber es gibt sie). Phonosophie verspricht erheblich besseres Klangerlebnis. Warum das so ist, ist natürlich streng geheim (sonst würde das ja jeder machen). Deshalb ist die komplexe Technik auch in einer schwarzen vergossenen Box untergebracht. 

Alle Gerüchte, in jener schwarzen Box befinde sich nichts anderes als ein ganz normales "Y-Kabel" konnten bereits widerlegt werden. Ladies and Schentelmänn, ich präsentiere euch den Inhalt der Phonosophie-Black-Box:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jawoll! Das ist kein "Betrug"; keine Augenwischerei - diese als "Voodoo" verschrieenen Sachen funzen tatsächlich!

Und da fragen mich die Leute, warum ich saufe...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juli 2013)

Manchmal frag ich mich echt ob du unter LSD stehst, bei manchen Posts... :c


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Manchmal frag ich mich echt ob du unter LSD stehst, bei manchen Posts... :c






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




huehuehue


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Huehuehuehue


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Huehuehuehue



aEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHO

HUEHUEHUEHUEHUE BR BR GIB MONI HUEHUEHUEHUE I REPORT U


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juli 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> aEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHO
> 
> HUEHUEHUEHUEHUE BR BR GIB MONI HUEHUEHUEHUE I REPORT U



JAJAJAJAJA MID OR AFK.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Juli 2013)

stop feedin!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Mir ist langweilig. Macht mal was amüsantes.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig. Macht mal was amüsantes.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hFL9omud1hQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Kenn ich schon.


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2013)

....


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kenn ich schon.



woher denn sonst ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LmsfTm3YTs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Where is everyone >:


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

I hab sie aufgefressen nachdem ich ihre hübschen Wirbelsäulen rausgerissen habe. *schäm* xD


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> I hab sie aufgefressen nachdem ich ihre hübschen Wirbelsäulen rausgerissen habe. *schäm* xD



Nicht schon wieder! Haben wir nicht über diese Kannibalismus Attacken geredet?


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Sorry, aber wenigstens kam ich lang genug ohne aus!


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenigstens kam ich lang genug ohne aus!



Wunder dich nicht, wenn du gleich nen Geschmack von Sche*ße auf der Zunge hast: Ich müste grad Mal.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wunder dich nicht, wenn du gleich nen Geschmack von Sche*ße auf der Zunge hast: Ich müste grad Mal.



Den Darmtrakt lasse ich immer gekonnt aus.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Juli 2013)

Wer A sagt muss auch B sagen.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2013)

C








3edgy5me


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Juli 2013)

Oh Gott ist Horny House of Horror mies.


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pa5e9COBTb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hello? .w.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2013)

3:44 und es zwitschern schon Vögel.. wtf


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 3:44 und es zwitschern schon Vögel.. wtf



Bei mir ist noch totale Stille. Wird sich in den nächsten 30 Minuten auch ändern


----------



## Saji (21. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 3:44 und es zwitschern schon Vögel.. wtf



Einige penetrante Exemplare bei mir meinen bereits so ab 2:45 anfangen zu müssen...


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bei mir ist noch totale Stille. Wird sich in den nächsten 30 Minuten auch ändern



ich liege, mit der geladenen knicker, im bett und versuche zu schlafen ^^
würde auch funzen, würde das gefiederte pack nicht im innenhof rumbrüllen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Juli 2013)

Eben gemerkt das ich meine Ec-Karte im Überweisungsautomaten am Freitag vergessen habe, grrrrr.
Naja, dann werd ich am Montagmorgen mal zur Bank gehen. :c
Aber nach 30Sek. wird die ja glaub ich eingezogen und die Bank war so gut wie leer und hinter mir war keiner.

Ich geh mal von aus das nichts passiert ist.__.


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2013)

what the f***. wie gehtn sowas?????? verpeilt wie sonst was?^^


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> what the f***. wie gehtn sowas?????? verpeilt wie sonst was?^^



Noch verpeilter als ich.

Achja, die Seite lohnt sich. Grade ne Message von ner Thailänderin erhalten HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE

Wolltest du nicht pennen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2013)

Örster!!

Und es wird so langsam kühler..


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juli 2013)

nen bischen ^^


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und es wird zu langsam kühler..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




absolute lüge!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nicht ganz @ Aun


----------



## Saji (21. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> absolute lüge!



Wenn ich den Satz so nehme wie er dasteht, nämlich das es *zu* langsam kühler wird, ist es keine Lüge!  Sondern, leider, eine richtige Feststellung. ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2013)

Eis, wir brauchen Eis!


Ich hätte ja nicht im Spiel des Lebens die Klasse Kyromant nehmen können. Das wäre jetzt toll >.>


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2013)

saji war mal wieder captain obvious!ja die analyse ist korrekt!


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Juli 2013)

Konichiwa


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2013)

Gramma N.... hier.. <.<


----------



## Saji (21. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gramma N.... hier.. <.<



Grammatik ist keine griechische Gottheit.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2013)

las mich ich bn erst zwelf Jare alt.. >_>


----------



## zoizz (21. Juli 2013)

tönst aba schonn wien drölfzehnjehriger


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2013)

Immer diese Kiddies hier D:


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juli 2013)

^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2013)

Meh, ich will nicht schlafen (Naja...wollen oder können?) hab keinen bock morgen so früh raus zu müssen.


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2013)

meine reaktion darauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2013)

Das trifft ungefähr meine Arbeitsmoral:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so muss das!


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2013)

Aber zum glück nurnoch 1,5 Wochen FSJ! <3 *freu* Dann wieder Schulbank drücken >.>






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NfglcPPaLJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kinder mir ist laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## zoizz (21. Juli 2013)

ja sry, war gerade Event in RIFT ^^
ich habe morgen noch urlaub. na, wie findet ihr das? auch so gut wie ich? glaub ich euch sofort.


----------



## win3ermute (21. Juli 2013)

Ich sach euch, dieses "Steam" hat überhaupt keine Zukunft! Wer würde denn Spiele ohne Hülle und DVDs kaufen *lol*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Juli 2013)

Gibts ne Statistik was der SSS umgesetzt hat?

@Winermute, tatsächlich kauf ich nur extrem selten bei Steam aus GENAU diesem Grund, ich finde so eine "echte" Sammlung viel schöner als es nur virtuell zu besitzen.


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Gibts ne Statistik was der SSS umgesetzt hat?
> 
> @Winermute, tatsächlich kauf ich nur extrem selten bei Steam aus GENAU diesem Grund, ich finde so eine "echte" Sammlung viel schöner als es nur virtuell zu besitzen.



das war bei spielen wie homeworld noch toll. da gabs dicke verpackung und ein handbuch, das hat jeden roman in die tonne gedrückt. heute bekommst doch nur noch ne dreckige plastikhülle, und darfst bei release noch 5 gb patchen weil ea mal wieder alles in den sand gesetzt hat


----------



## Saji (22. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> das war bei spielen wie homeworld noch toll. da gabs dicke verpackung und ein handbuch, das hat jeden roman in die tonne gedrückt. heute bekommst doch nur noch ne dreckige plastikhülle, und darfst bei release noch 5 gb patchen weil ea mal wieder alles in den sand gesetzt hat



Da ist leider viel wahres dran. So richtige Goodies wie ein vernünftiges Handbuch (ja, das zähle ich aus lauter Verzweiflung schon dazu), eine gedruckte Karte (und nicht als PDF auf DVD #4) oder wenigstens Artwork-Cards sind selten. Man macht immer das überall kleben bleibende Cellophan ab, öffnet die müffelnde DVD-Box und findet drei windige Flyer zu den neuesten, aber bei Kauf natürlich schon lange nicht mehr laufenden, Betas und einen Gutschein für eine Spielwährung in einem Hinterhof-Browserspiel. Wenn man Glück hat findet man noch einen vierten Flyer welcher dem unbedarften Nutzer mitteilt das er zum Installieren des Spiel die DVDs der Reihe nach einlegen und am Ende den schlecht leserlich gedruckten Key eingeben muss. Ist das nun ein O oder eine Null? Sieben oder T? Dafür haben wir nun also Erdöl verschwendet.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Juli 2013)

Na wer ist mein Lieblingschamp? Anyone?


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2013)

da ich kein league of losers spiele, kann ich die frage auch nicht beantworten


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2013)

Usain Bolt?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> da ich kein league of losers spiele, kann ich die frage auch nicht beantworten


Woher weißt du dann das es LoL ist? BUSTED!


----------



## Saji (22. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> da ich kein league of flamers spiele, kann ich die frage auch nicht beantworten



Fix'd.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Juli 2013)

Hatte das heute den ganzen Tag im Kopf..
"ich bin hier, du bist hier, schnabeltier"...


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2013)

let´s spam!


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1sN01xvvfsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Warum nicht mal mit was tollem? <3


----------



## Wynn (22. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsv9nVdb0yE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w0K2GpvlBYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Cpt Bossyled yeah


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das das Brachland?


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zuDtACzKGRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



I am confused.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2013)

HYPE


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> I am confused.



Eh? Warum?
Sieht das bei dir nicht so aus? Was für ein Deutsch bist du denn?


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2013)

sagte der typ mit dem faschistischem homosexuellem Bruder


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> sagte der typ mit dem faschistischem homosexuellem Bruder



Ich kann nichts für meinen missgeratenen Bruder


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube immernoch das Reflox Bruder ein Mythos ist! So wie 9/11 oder die Banken-Krise.




Spoiler



Achtung: Dieser Post enthält eine Überdosis an Ironie. Wenn sie auf Ironie allergisch oder empfindlich reagieren oder auch es nicht genau wissen, dann lesen sie bitte die Packungsbeilage oder fragen sie ihren Arzt oder Apotheker.


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2013)

ne der exisitiert ich hab ihn schon beleidigt


----------



## Saji (22. Juli 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ne der exisitiert ich hab ihn schon beleidigt



Haha, wie geil. xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2013)

whatever


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ne der exisitiert ich hab ihn schon beleidigt



Das hätte auch George W. Bush in einem Pofreien Biberkostüm sein können!


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2013)

Was geht bei euch so?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Juli 2013)

nich viel

"Go home LoL, you are drunk."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2013)

Das gleiche hier ;-;

Haha ich kapiers nicht :'D


----------



## orkman (23. Juli 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was geht bei euch so?



32 grad in der wohnung ... das geht mal gar nicht .... heute kaufe ich mir nochn zusätzlichen ventilator ... das kuehlt die luft zwar nicht aber verschafft wenigstens ein bissl linderung


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Juli 2013)

Mein Keller ist grade so warm, das ich nicht mehr im Pullover rum sitzen muss. ^^´´
Das oben ist übrigens ein chinesischer LoL-Klon. 

Edit: Klasse Seitenumbruch.


----------



## orkman (23. Juli 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Mein Keller ist grade so warm, das ich nicht mehr im Pullover rum sitzen muss. ^^´´
> Das oben ist übrigens ein chinesischer LoL-Klon.
> 
> Edit: Klasse Seitenumbruch.



waere ich doch auch ein kellerkind ... hach ... 

zum lol klon: ach .... hab mich schon gewundert ... im ersten moment dachte ich die ingame maps waeren in der asia version ein bissl anders ... da die champ bilder von denen ja auch teils anders sind/waren


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2013)

Obergeschosskinder4lyfe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Krebs hat sich schon zu weit verbreitet...


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2013)

mit den worten von elenenedh: hodooooorrrrrr


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2013)

red wedding x_x


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2013)

Hunger. Kein Geld. Konto im Minus. Heiss. Ich schwitze. Scheiss Wetter. Kopfschmerzen. Tabletten nehmen. Scheiss Tabletten. Wasser, ich brauche Wasser. Trinken. Deprimiert. Wirken die Tabletten? Ich weiss nicht. Ich fühle nichts. Gar nichts. Ist in mir überhaupt etwas?


Das trifft so ziemlich auf meinen heutigen Abend zu. Und auf den gestern. Und vorgestern. Und wahrscheinlich auch noch die ganze Woche. Narf.


----------



## Deanne (23. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hunger. Kein Geld. Konto im Minus. Heiss. Ich schwitze. Scheiss Wetter. Kopfschmerzen. Tabletten nehmen. Scheiss Tabletten. Wasser, ich brauche Wasser. Trinken. Deprimiert. Wirken die Tabletten? Ich weiss nicht. Ich fühle nichts. Gar nichts. Ist in mir überhaupt etwas?



Hunger? Ne, gerade fein beim Vietnamesen gegessen. Geld? Kann nicht klagen. Wetter? OMG! ICH HASSE ES! Kopfschmerzen? Check, mir dröhnt seit gestern der Schäde, aber man ist ja süchtig und kann nicht vom Rechner weg.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2013)

Die ganz schlimmen süchtigen. Wir werden später in der Gesellschaft als Geisteskranke untergehen  Wir sind Amokläufer wegen Ballerspielen und sowieso Socially Awkward People. (Okay, das letzte stimmt zumindest bei mir xD[Habt ihr das auch manchmal dass ihr Dinge nur auf Englisch sagen könnt und im Deutschen dafür kein Wort findet? Passiert mir in letzter Zeit immens oft O_o])


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Habt ihr das auch manchmal dass ihr Dinge nur auf Englisch sagen könnt und im Deutschen dafür kein Wort findet? Passiert mir in letzter Zeit immens oft O_o



Berufskrankheit. Außerdem kann man sich bei vielen Sachen wirklich besser in Englisch ausdrücken.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2013)

Hatte ich heute allein 5 mal xD


----------



## Wynn (23. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> red wedding x_x



still a better wedding as in twilight


----------



## win3ermute (23. Juli 2013)

Gerade "Oblivion" gesehen - erstaunlich gut! Besser als der ganze Rest der "Sommerblockbuster"...


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Juli 2013)

Pacific Rim


----------



## win3ermute (24. Juli 2013)

PR war leider richtig Müll... aber mit Godzilla 2014 gibbet ja wieder Hoffnung...


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Gerade "Oblivion" gesehen - erstaunlich gut! Besser als der ganze Rest der "Sommerblockbuster"...







Schrottinator schrieb:


> Pacific Rim






win3ermute schrieb:


> PR war leider richtig Müll... aber mit Godzilla 2014 gibbet ja wieder Hoffnung...



tötet die waschkatze!!!!!!! um gottes willen. oblivion hatte ne halbe std lang gutes flair. danach hollywood crap!
PR: pr war von vornherein darauf getrimmt, was er werden würde: power raingers feat. godzilla feat. NGE feat. gundam! was gibts denn bei PR mehr zu erwarten? 

und godzilla 2014 wird auich net anders... außer das er vllt mit nem heidentempo um den globus wandert, um inerhalb von 5 minuten NY statt tokyo , zu zerschm(r)ette(r)n ^^


um "socially awkward" mal zu übersetzen:

Asozial ...... und was anderes isses net.... es klingt im englischen nur primär verharmloster


----------



## win3ermute (24. Juli 2013)

Das Flair hielt sich doch bei "Oblivion" bis zum Ende aufrecht. Die Story wird keinen Originalitätspreis gewinnen, aber wenigstens war sie konsequent durchgezogen. 

PR hatte: Profillose Monster, einen einzigen guten Kampf Mech vs. Monster (und der beste Gag davon war im Trailer), ein ganz mieses Ende (wofür Riesendinger, wenn im Endkampf komplett der Maßstab fehlt und die Monster als auch die Mechs nur 2 Meter groß sein könnten - und diese Art des Endes hat man ja nun des öfteren gesehen), Klischees über Klischees... hat mich völlig kalt und uninteressiert gelassen. Der beste Mech vs. Kaiju-Film bleibt weiterhin "Godzilla X MechaGodzilla" von 2002. Das hatte Witz, unerwartete Wendungen und vor allen Dingen Monster-Charme!


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2013)

und der 2002 film, ist maMn einer der schlechtesten/schlimmsten; wo geht


----------



## Saji (24. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was geht?


----------



## Wynn (24. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2013)

sean. warst du das?


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juli 2013)

Ich brauch sowas nicht.


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich brauch sowas nicht.



sagen immer die mit einer entgegengesetzten einstellung ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> sagen immer die mit einer entgegengesetzten einstellung ^^



Klappe, Sklave. Und jetzt sei artig. *grinst*


----------



## Nijara (25. Juli 2013)

Ok. ~.~


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C3Uo04v7IP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich sterbe vor lachen... x.x


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich brauch sowas nicht.



Die Konsole oder den Gürtel? 

Guten Abend


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich sterbe vor lachen... x.x



Hrhr, ich auch. Ich konnte schon "mans" nicht mehr.  Aber im Grunde hat er ja recht. Oder sie. Oder es. Oder was auch immer.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Hrhr, ich auch. Ich konnte schon "mans" nicht mehr.  Aber im Grunde hat er ja recht. Oder sie. Oder es. Oder was auch immer.



Check mal seine anderen Videos, einer der wenigen Youtuber wo ich immer richtig lachen muss.
Ich weiß nie ob sein Auftreten "echt" ist oder nur so gewollt. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2013)

So ham wa wohl morgen... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRVvegLwK_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

Oh man, ich hasse Mc Fitti. In meinem Bekanntenkreis muss ich mir den Mist ständig anhören, in mir brodelt es schon, wenn ich nur den Namen höre.


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2013)

Das eine Lied ist aber geil weils wie 80er klingt


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2013)

WWE ist toll \ o /


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> WWE ist toll \ o /



THIS!


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> THIS!



!

Das ist mein GZSZ und meine Motivation zu trainieren *g*


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2013)

ich find mcfitti auch dämlich. 

und deanne. gymnastikbälle sind die besten bürostühle


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> WWE ist toll \ o /







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2uQ76qrlK78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist Arbeiterklassensport!


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> So ham wa wohl morgen...
> *Schreckliches Lied*



Und wer gibt mir jetzt diese 3 Minuten 12 von meinem Leben wieder?


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das ist Arbeiterklassensport!




Bin ich denn was anderes? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bin ich denn was anderes? ^^



Dann bist du aber nicht mehr "ZAM der Forendiktator" sondern "ZAM der Forenadmin von der Arbeiterklasse"


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dann bist du aber nicht mehr "ZAM der Forendiktator" sondern "ZAM der Forenadmin von der Arbeiterklasse"



Das siehst du falsch. ^^ Kommt immer drauf an, wer auf welcher Seite in welcher Situation steht.


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2013)

Vom Rage-Thread


Deanne schrieb:


> Und du dazwischen. Hmmmm, yummie. Aber genug davon, ich komme vom Thema ab.




Doesn't matter, had snusnu.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das siehst du falsch. ^^ Kommt immer drauf an, wer auf welcher Seite in welcher Situation steht.



Du bist und bleibst Diktator. Alle fürchten und hassen dich!  

Außer mir!


Unser Diktator <3 *Pompons schwenk*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2013)

wow wie hier gleich alle Höschen fliegen 

btw Nsynch any1 ?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=200COPwAy5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2013)

der einzige, der hier seinen schlüpper aus hat, ist sean


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> der einzige, der hier seinen schlüpper aus hat, ist sean



Das stimmt sogar, da ich nur meine kurze Jogginghose an habe weil es so scheißen Warm ist. Mach ich aber nur zu Hause ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mach ich aber nur zu Hause ^^



Or not ?


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2013)

wieso lässt man die unterbuchse aus? ich mein ich sitze in shorts rum, aber ich sau mir doch net die "gute" hose ein. 

alden wasn dat fürn fetisch


----------



## Ogil (25. Juli 2013)

Alda - hat Dir Mutti nicht beigebracht den Arsch abzuwischen oder was erzaehlst hier von einsauen?


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Alda - hat Dir Mutti nicht beigebracht den Arsch abzuwischen oder was erzaehlst hier von einsauen?



Eben...wollte gerade sagen O_o Zudem bin ich Nacktschlafer (Es ist einfach viel gemütlicher. Aber ebenfalls nur zuhause ^^) und es ist nichts dreckig oder sonst was. Aun sollte vielleicht mal vom Stroh wegkommen und Klopapier benutzen  (Zudem...wenn man regelmäßig Wäsche wäscht ist sowieso ncihts dreckig... Aun, wäscht du etwa nicht?)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2013)

Nacktschlafen... ok, kann man in gewissen Situationen auch net vermeiden, ansonsten aber schon Boxershorts wa ..


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2013)

Wenn man Nackt schläft ist man einfach freier und hat net noch so ne doofe Boxershorts an die sich im Schlaf mglw. dreht und dann zwickt oder sonst was. Vorallem ist es kein Fetisch oder sonst was O_o Aun du brauchst mal ein neues Weltbild.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du bist und bleibst Diktator. Alle fürchten und hassen dich!



Eigentlich nur, wenn man was gegen MySQL sagt oder im Multiplayer gegen ihn antreten muss darf.



> Alda - hat Dir Mutti nicht beigebracht den Arsch abzuwischen oder was erzaehlst hier von einsauen?



Vielleicht hat er ja zu Hause eins von diesen Dingern, das einem Wasser an den A*sch spritzt. Was passiert, wenn er mal länger schrubben muss, haben wir dieses Jahr schon erlebt. ^^


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

Hmmm, Schlüpper. Arsch abwischen. Nomnom.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hmmm, Schlüpper. Arsch abwischen. Nomnom.



Es können halt nicht alle hier sexy sein.


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Es können halt nicht alle hier sexy sein.



Niveauvoll würde ja schon reichen. Aber das Niveau ist zusammen mit aufgeraucht aka Fakebook verschwunden.


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2013)

ich glaub aun meinte keine kacke am popo sondern schweiß bei der hitze 

aber ohne unterhose versteh ich auch net
ohne unterhose GEHT DOCH GAR NET


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

Ich käme mir irgendwie blöd vor, ohne Unterhose vorm Rechner zu sitzen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2013)

Oh Leute...


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Oh Leute...



was denn


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Juli 2013)

Was sind denn so eure Lieblingswerke von Poe?


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was sind denn so eure Lieblingswerke von Poe?



"Die Grube und das Pendel" und "Der Untergang des Hauses Usher".

*
*


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> "Die Grube und das Pendel"



Da muss ich zustimmen. Auch wenn es allerwelt kennt und es nicht besonders originell ist, das zu nennen: Ich finde "The Raven" großartig. Ich lese es auch immer wieder mal. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass es das erste ist, das ich von Poe gelesen habe und ich so auf ihn gekommen bin.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (25. Juli 2013)

ich mag keine Literatur, nur was von mir selbst geschrieben wurde


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Juli 2013)

Warum magst du keine Literatur?


----------



## Deanne (26. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Da muss ich zustimmen. Auch wenn es allerwelt kennt und es nicht besonders originell ist, das zu nennen: Ich finde "The Raven" großartig. Ich lese es auch immer wieder mal. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass es das erste ist, das ich von Poe gelesen habe und ich so auf ihn gekommen bin.



Das gefällt mir auch gut, allerdings habe ich mich daran mittlerweile satt gelesen. Ich kann auch die Hörspiele empfehlen, die sind sehr schön und stimmungsvoll.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (26. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Warum magst du keine Literatur?



Das war gelogen, ich liebe Literatur, hab nur leider noch nichts von poe gelesen


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir auch gut, allerdings habe ich mich daran mittlerweile satt gelesen. Ich kann auch die Hörspiele empfehlen, die sind sehr schön und stimmungsvoll.



Ich hab ne englische Werkesammlung im Regal und manchmal ertappe ich mich dabei, wie ich daraus laut lese. ^^


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> "Der Untergang des Hauses Usher".
> 
> *
> *



einfach nur genial! raven ist doch albern. jeder hippie kennt es ^^

schrotti ist ein hippie!!!!!


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2013)

wer zum henker ist poe?


----------



## Deanne (26. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich hab ne englische Werkesammlung im Regal und manchaml ertappe ich mich dabei, wie ich es laut lese. ^^



Ich habe die gesammelten Erzählungen auf Deutsch und Englisch im Regal, allerdings fehlt mittlerweile ein Band. Man sollte keine Bücher verleihen. :-(


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> schrotti ist ein hippie!!!!!



Leg dein IPad weg und sag es mir ins Gesicht.



Konov schrieb:


> wer zum henker ist poe?



Ich bin mal so faul und zitier das Wiki:


> *Edgar Allan Poe* (* 19. Januar 1809 in Boston, Massachusetts, USA; &#8224; 7. Oktober 1849 in Baltimore, Maryland) war ein US-amerikanischer Schriftsteller. Er prägte entscheidend die Genres der Kriminalliteratur, der Science Fiction und der Horrorgeschichte. Seine Poesie wurde zum Fundament des Symbolismus und damit der modernen Dichtung.


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2013)

ach der poe.... langweilig, ich geh ins bett


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juli 2013)

Youtube will grad garnicht .. 

http://youtu.be/BQXQuLe2oDM


f u c k i n g  geil!


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2013)

sieht und hört sich nach nem g60 an? @ h2o. und wenn nicht. geilster shit ever heard!!!!


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juli 2013)

mal nur pornorös


----------



## win3ermute (26. Juli 2013)

Gerade läuft "Supershark" auf Tele5 

Und wer danach noch kann: Asylum! Regisseur des unglaublich beknackten "Nazis at the Center of the Earth"! Dinosaurier!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auszug aus einer Kritik: "This is by far the most senseless, mindless, and pointless movie I've ever seen throughout the past 10 years."

Gebe ich mir wohl morgen...


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2013)

ich muss ehrlich zugeben. für null hirn kino ist asylum die beste filmeschmiede ever. ^^ ich sag nur transmorphers.

man hab ich mich beömmelt


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. Juli 2013)

Hi all.
Werde was aus asia bestellen (2 Bluray´s) darum wollte ich ma fragen wieviel nen Bluray mit hülle wiegt? Wegen zusatzkosten (airmail) will ich das wissen.


----------



## win3ermute (26. Juli 2013)

Die geben Dir das Porto in der Regel direkt auf der Seite an; da mußt Du nix mehr berechnen! Wo bestellst Du denn? Eventuell geht das billiger und sicherer über eBay.com, falls Du PayPal hast!

Edit:



Aun schrieb:


> ich muss ehrlich zugeben. für null hirn kino ist asylum die beste filmeschmiede ever. ^^ ich sag nur transmorphers.



Den hab ich mir noch nicht gegeben - mag an meiner Abneigung gegen das "Original" liegen. Ansonsten sind mir die Jungs sehr sympathisch: Machen nur Dreck des Geldes wegen - aber geben das auch recht freimütig zu! Das ist wenigstens ehrliches, rein auf Gewinn orientiertes "Kino" - wobei der Dreck kaum absurder ist als das Hollywood-Zeuchs; dafür aber mit einer mächtigen Prise "scheiss doch der Hund drauf".
Ist so ein wenig wie früher Corman. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie da die Produktionsbedingungen sind. 

Asylum ist für Leute, denen Troma zu künstlerisch anspruchsvoll ist .


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2013)

er will thai pr0n bestellen. das kostet dich umgerechnet 5 euro pro dvd und 4,89€ porto

btt: eigtl wird das porto ( gherade für übersee) angegeben ^^ wenn die es net machen gibts evtl nen dicken nachschlag


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. Juli 2013)

die bluray gibt es nur bei der seite für 30€ umgerechnet


----------



## win3ermute (26. Juli 2013)

Gib halt mal Link zu dem Film. Wenn es kein "Thai-Pr0n" ist, gibt es meist noch andere Bezugsquellen. "yesasia" ist das asiatische Amazon; normalerweise haben die alles an "regulären" Filmen; leider oftmals zu fiesen Preisen - da geht es meist günstiger über den Marketplace von amazon.co.uk oder halt US-eBay.

Edit: Und denk dran: Asiatische BluRays sind nicht selten Code A. Dafür brauchst Du dann einen codefreien BluRay-Player, die in der Regel vom Umbau her sauteuer sind!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juli 2013)

Tja @Win3ermute wenn ich den link hier poste krieg ich vom zam denn Ban Hammer (wenn du verstehts was ich meine)


psie Bluray is regio frei.


----------



## win3ermute (27. Juli 2013)

Wenn's Pr0n ist, kann ich nicht weiterhelfen - damit kenne ich mich zu wenig aus; auch mit Hentai und ähnlichem. Wenn es ein "normaler" Film ist, dann gib Link per PN; dann schaue ich, was ich noch finde...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2013)

Ah Kopfschmerzen D: und bei euch so ?


----------



## iShock (27. Juli 2013)

Gerade Rubber geschaut - steht glaub ich auf meiner liste der schlechtesten Filme die ich gesehen hab ganz oben jetzt ~_~


----------



## win3ermute (27. Juli 2013)

Es ist der beste Film über einen Killerautoreifen, den ich bisher gesehen habe


----------



## iShock (27. Juli 2013)

ja gut da hast du auch wieder recht...
^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2013)

Du meinst Rubber mit Robin Williams ? Thats my childhood right there.. ._.

Ah ne, wie heißt der nochmal... omg. Mit dem Flummi und dem fliegenden Auto...

FLUBBER wtf D





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jgi2SadY9MU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (27. Juli 2013)

ne ne den mein ich nich - der war ja nicht furchtbar - rubber ist ja keine ahnung - einfach schwachsinn^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Juli 2013)

The Machinegirl Uncut ist der Beste Film aller Zeiten, hab noch nie so viel gelacht. 

"Na, schön frittiert?!" Ich sterbe so vor lachen.


----------



## Aun (27. Juli 2013)

iShock schrieb:


> Gerade Rubber geschaut - steht glaub ich auf meiner liste der schlechtesten Filme die ich gesehen hab ganz oben jetzt ~_~



ZAAAAAAAAMMMMMMM . alden, wie kann man den film verunglipfen? der hammer!. bester film seit langem!


----------



## win3ermute (27. Juli 2013)

Ach, das ist der ganz normale japanische Wahnsinn, der sich da teilweise manifestiert. Das sind ja noch fast "ernsthafte" Filme...

"Tokyo Gore Police" ist meiner Ansicht nach noch ein paar Klassen über "Machine Girl" - und der ist wirklich gut inszeniert (und damit meine ich nicht die Tricks, sondern die Erzählweise. Alleine die "Rückblende", als der vermeintliche Bösewicht nur die gezeichneten Karten herausholt und die gesamte Szene ohne jeden Dialog erklärt wird, ist großartig - das ist dann kein Trash mehr, wenn man merkt, daß die Filmemacher durchaus wissen, was sie da tun). 

Wenn Du richtigen japanischen Trash sehen möchtest, gib Dir "Getting any". Der Film beschreibt die Geschichte eines Losers, der einfach nur mal vögeln möchte. Inszeniert ist das ganze von keinem geringerem als Takeshi Kitano (jupp, jener Kitano, der auf allen möglichen Festivals zu Recht Preise für seine stillen Dramen oder Gangsterepen abreißt). Das muß man einfach gesehen haben, um es zu glauben!

Und natürlich die Filme von Miike! Der drehte in der Vergangenheit schon mal 5 Filme im Jahr - und sein völlig billiger "Visitor Q" ist zugleich Trash-Highlight als auch bitterböse Satire eines absolut begabten Filmemachers! Böser, wilder, perverser und abgedrehter geht kaum!

Der Trailer für Sukiyaki Western Django mag hier als ein kleines Beispiel für Miikes Abgedrehtheit stehen - der Streifen rockt! Und wer Miike vorwirft, Tarantino als Nebendarsteller und den Namen "Django" nur wegen naheliegender Gründe benutzt zu haben, der irrt: "SWD" ist von 2007! Wenn, dann hat Tarantino von Miike geklaut (und selbstverständlich haben das beide nicht - beide Filmemacher mögen nur offensichtlich dieselben Filme und darüber hinaus sich gegenseitig):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nluPs-nGngk[/youtube]


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juli 2013)

Förster im Wald ^^


----------



## Aun (27. Juli 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Förster im Wald ^^



gibt nichts was meine dolmar da nicht lösen kamm


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> gibt nichts was meine dolmar da nicht lösen kamm



warum nicht ne stihl ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> gibt nichts was meine dolmar da nicht lösen kamm



Aun und sein Hass gegenüber Executive Agraculutral Manager...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juli 2013)

Und was treibt ihr so ?


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Juli 2013)

Ich schau grad nach Mikros und kleinere Mixer.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juli 2013)

und der rest ?


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Juli 2013)

Aun geht in den Wald und tötet Förster und der Rest scheint wohl zu "chillen".


----------



## Shmandric (27. Juli 2013)

Doktor schauen und Linux einrichten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2013)

Überlegen ob ich gleich noch feiern gehe oder einfach nur durchzocke... mh.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juli 2013)

@Förster Killen ok ihr habt micht nicht gesehen ^^ naja warte auf meinen stream für nen anime und sonst


----------



## win3ermute (27. Juli 2013)

Geht nix über feiern, Shikari - zocken kannste auch morgen noch!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2013)

Ist nicht so, dass ich schon Donnerstag und gestern unterwegs war ...  

Naja ich hau trotzdem mal ab, frisches Singleleben muss ausgenutzt werden! Nen schönen abend euch


----------



## Deanne (27. Juli 2013)

Rubber wurde mir im PSN auch schon empfohlen. Klang vielversprechend. ^^


----------



## Aun (27. Juli 2013)

dat is immer noch so warm..... meh


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juli 2013)

jo leider


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I1f_TwFZmV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Guten Abend! So ein tolles Spiel <3


----------



## iShock (27. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Rubber wurde mir im PSN auch schon empfohlen. Klang vielversprechend. ^^



empfand es eher als zeitverschwendung ^^ zwischendrin hab ich mich echt gefragt... "ist das nich bald vorbei" - die idee ist vielleicht ganz cool aber hätte irgendwie besser umgesetzt worden sein 

das einzige was ich gut fand war der anfang speziell die "geburt" (bzw anfänge) des reifens


----------



## win3ermute (27. Juli 2013)

Hatte seine Längen und man hätte mit Sicherheit mehr draus machen können - dennoch netter Ansatz. Der zweite Film des Regisseurs ruht allerdings schon länger auf Platte mit einer gewissen Unlust, mir das Ding nach "Rubber" zu geben...


----------



## Deanne (27. Juli 2013)

Ich muss ab Oktober im MA-Studium Altgriechisch belegen. Hurra, die Vorfreude ist grenzenlos.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich muss ab Oktober im MA-Studium Altgriechisch belegen. Hurra, die Vorfreude ist grenzenlos.



wtf ne halb tote sprache ^^


----------



## Deanne (28. Juli 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> wtf ne halb tote sprache ^^



Latein habe ich glücklicherweise schon zum 1. Semester mitgebracht. Aber immerhin habe ich mit Japanisch im Studium noch eine lebendige Sprache erlernt. ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Juli 2013)

yeah ^^


----------



## win3ermute (28. Juli 2013)

Blargh! Latein hatte ich ein paar Jahre und nix gelernt (trotzdem zwischen 1 - 2 gestanden, bis wir einen "richtigen" Lehrer bekamen - dann hing ich auf der 4 - 5). 

Kenne nur noch so gut wie eine Vokabel: "discere". Heißt "lernen". Und erste Person Singular ist was, na, na? Natürlich "disco". Bin also dauernd "lernen" gegangen...


----------



## Aun (28. Juli 2013)

ach damn und ich kann nur fliessend, englisch, italienisch, (latein) und etwas altgriechisch........


----------



## Deanne (28. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Blargh! Latein hatte ich ein paar Jahre und nix gelernt (trotzdem zwischen 1 - 2 gestanden, bis wir einen "richtigen" Lehrer bekamen - dann hing ich auf der 4 - 5).
> 
> Kenne nur noch so gut wie eine Vokabel: "discere". Heißt "lernen". Und erste Person Singular ist was, na, na? Natürlich "disco". Bin also dauernd "lernen" gegangen...




Wenn man Geschichte studieren will, muss man irgendwann das Latinum vorweisen können. Entweder man hat es im Laufe der Schulzeit erlangt oder man macht es (unter erschwerten Bedingungen) an der Uni nach. Ich habe es zum Glück schon in der Schule gemacht und bin darüber sehr, sehr glücklich. 

Ich würde gerne Französisch sprechen, habe mich damals aber aus besagten Gründen für Latein entschieden. Später kam dann Spanisch dazu und im Studium eben Japanisch.


----------



## win3ermute (28. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne Französisch sprechen, habe mich damals aber aus besagten Gründen für Latein entschieden. Später kam dann Spanisch dazu und im Studium eben Japanisch.



Das habe ich mir sowas von versaut. Ich war die faulste Sau am Gymnasium; da gab es nix fauleres. Hab' Latein halt so durchgezogen, nicht eine Spur Lust auf Mathe, Physik oder Chemie - das wäre mit Aufwand verbunden gewesen (was mir nicht zuflog oder mich interessierte, machte ich auch nicht).

Ich hatte tatsächlich ein Jahr Französisch - und wie üblich hab ich da _überhaupt_ nix gemacht; nada, nothing. War halt "Pflicht", der ich aus dem Weg gegangen bin.

Ich konnte nur deutsch bzw. "schreiben" und halt aus unerfindlichen Gründen ein wenig mit englisch umgehen. Habe das Abi durch Feierei in den Sand gesetzt (wobei ich mich heute frage, ob das auch nur irgendwas gebracht hätte) und tatsächlich KFZ-Mechaniker gelernt. Und da habense mein "elitäres" Gehabe dermaßen zusammengestutzt, daß ich heute noch dankbar bin! Im Grunde war das zumindest von der "charakterlichen Fortbildung" das beste, was mir passieren konnte...


----------



## Aun (28. Juli 2013)

aus fehlern scheint man wohl doch zu lernen @ win3ermute


----------



## Deanne (28. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir sowas von versaut. Ich war die faulste Sau am Gymnasium; da gab es nix fauleres. Hab' Latein halt so durchgezogen, nicht eine Spur Lust auf Mathe, Physik oder Chemie - das wäre mit Aufwand verbunden gewesen (was mir nicht zuflog oder mich interessierte, machte ich auch nicht).



Ich habe jahrelang eine 5 in Mathe gehabt, im Abi-Zeugnis stand eine 4-, das war für mich schon ein Erfolg. Alle anderen Fächer waren 1 und 2 (bis auf Physik, da hat es nur zu einer 3 gereicht), aber wie man an Mathe Spaß haben kann, ist mir bis heute schleierhaft.


----------



## Aun (28. Juli 2013)

mathe ist ein arschloch. PUNKT!

und trotzdem hab ich mein studium geschafft...... Fuck mathe..... ich habs gefressen


----------



## Deanne (28. Juli 2013)

Mir ist Mathe nach der Schulzeit nie wieder begegnet. <3


----------



## Aun (28. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mir ist Mathe nach der Schulzeit nie wieder begegnet. <3



haste schwein ^^ geschichte ( geschichte lk 1) wollt ich studieren.... wurde aber nicht angenommen. naja wayne. hab ich ingenieur studiert. hat sich dieses jahr in MD ausgezahlt


----------



## Hutzifutzi (28. Juli 2013)

Bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob das auch von E.A. Poe war, aber ich habe in der Schule mal eine Art Höhrspiel gehöhrt, da ging es um ein Schiffsunglück und das gesammte Höhrspiel bestand dann zum größten Teil aus irgendwelchen Funksprüchen. Bilde mir ein daß es auch von Poe war, aber komme leider nicht mehr auf den Namen


----------



## win3ermute (28. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> aus fehlern scheint man wohl doch zu lernen @ win3ermute



Ich weise da wieder auf den Spruch aus einem alten Italo-Western hin:

"Das einzige, was man aus Erfahrung lernt, ist, daß man aus Erfahrung eben nix lernt!"

Schaut man sich Geschichte und Politik an, so stimmt das. Hab' mich ja jahrelang gegen Zensur etc. eingesetzt eben auch mit "historischer" Begründung. Hilft nix! Mittlerweile hat bei mir ein Nihilismus Einzug gehalten, der mich fast selbst ankotzt....

@Deanne: Hat doch noch alles gefunzt. Immerhin biste in der asozialen Pädophilie gelandet und kannst wenigstens ein wenig was bewirken. Hatte mal einen "sozialen" Job - da habe ich mich tatsächlich mal wohlgefühlt....


----------



## Deanne (28. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> @Deanne: Hat doch noch alles gefunzt. Immerhin biste in der asozialen Pädophilie gelandet und kannst wenigstens ein wenig was bewirken. Hatte mal einen "sozialen" Job - da habe ich mich tatsächlich mal wohlgefühlt....



Darf ich fragen, wie du das genau meinst?


----------



## win3ermute (28. Juli 2013)

Hast Du nicht auf Lehramt bzw. Soz.Päd. studiert oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Deanne (28. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Hast Du nicht auf Lehramt bzw. Soz.Päd. studiert oder irre ich mich da?



Ich habe ursprünglich Lehramt studiert, aber noch rechtzeitig den Absprung geschafft. Unser Schulsystem bietet leider immer weniger Möglichkeiten, pädagogisch tätig zu werden und bevor ich irgendwann frustriert und mit einem Magengeschwür in Frührente gehe...

Mittlerweile habe ich meinen Bachelor in Geschichte und Antiker Kultur gemacht und plane, nach meinem MA an der Uni zu bleiben.


----------



## win3ermute (28. Juli 2013)

Ah, sorry. Aber wohl immerhin in der Verwachsenenbildung tätig. Zwei der "besten" Leute, die ich kenne, haben halt auf Soz.Päd. studiert und ein wenig Glück gehabt: Der eine ist engagierter "Streetworker"; der andere bildet "Sozial-Schwache" aus. 

Scheiß auf das Geld (ich verdiene als ehemaliger "Software-Entwickler" auch nicht mehr die Welt; bin dafür aber für eine "Heuschrecke" tätig, was mich Tag für Tag nur ankotzt, weil das im Grunde meiner gesamten Einstellung widerspricht - aber da mußte ich auch einsehen, daß ich wohl nur eine Nutte bin); die Leute bewirken wenigsten ein ganz klein bisserl was. 

Ähnlichen Job hab ich befristet über ein Jahr gemacht und richtig Spaß dabei...


----------



## Deanne (28. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ah, sorry. Aber wohl immerhin in der Verwachsenenbildung tätig.



Immerhin bilde ich da Menschen aus, die freiwillig an meinen Seminaren teilnehmen. An den Schulen ist Geschichte leider eines der Fächer, die nicht unbedingt für ihre Spritzigkeit bekannt sind.

Vielleicht lande ich auch in einem historischen Archiv, das wäre auch nicht übel. Habe mein Praktikum in einem absolviert und fand es super. Den ganzen Tag alte Briefe, Fotos und Urkunden auswerten und chronologisch sortieren... Ich sortiere wirklich gerne.


----------



## Aun (28. Juli 2013)

so lustig ist der sozpäd beruf auch net...... kenne 2 in der stadt. die machen sich körperlich und vorallem geistig sowas von derbe kaputt...


----------



## win3ermute (28. Juli 2013)

Jo, ich habe Geschichte in der Schule gehasst. War eher "politische Geschichte". Von den Menschen "damals" hat man eben nix erfahren; das war eh das einzige, was mich je interessiert hat - deshalb wohl auch die Affinität mit "deutsch". 

Ist übrigens eine feine Sache, Leute zu unterrichten, die auch tatsächlich lernen wollen. Hab' ja mal Kurse in Sachen "Software-Entwicklung" gehalten; das hat immer richtig Spaß gemacht.

Außer, wenn man Mathematiker dabei hatte. Ich stand mal in einem "Visual Basic-Kurs" hilflos vor so einer Intelligenzbestie, die absolut nicht kapieren wollte, daß "x = x + 1" tatsächlich Sinn machen kann. Dem mußte ich erstmal erklären, daß Programmierung nix mit Mathe zu tun hat, wie er das so kennt. Versuch mal, bei so einer Dösbirne einen "gemeinsamen Nenner" zur Kommunikation zu finden...

Tante Edith:



Aun schrieb:


> so lustig ist der sozpäd beruf auch net...... kenne 2 in der stadt. die machen sich körperlich und vorallem geistig sowas von derbe kaputt...



Wo macht man das nicht, wenn man einen Job möchte, in dem man was "bewirkt"? "Bequem" kannste es Dir in Positionen machen, die völlig bedeutungslos sind...


----------



## Aun (28. Juli 2013)

das ist so auch nicht korrekt win3ermute @ sozpäd.....


naja egal. so ich hab mir grad ein toast mit tofu und steakgewürz gemacht ^^. echt nicht übel ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> naja egal. so ich hab mir grad ein toast mit tofu und steakgewürz gemacht ^^. echt nicht übel ^^



Captain Obvious sagt:

Steakgewürz kann mglw. nicht Vegetarisch sein!


----------



## win3ermute (28. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> das ist so auch nicht korrekt win3ermute @ sozpäd.....



Das war völlig allgemein. Manche Leute reiben sich für Jobs auf, der irgendwem und manchmal der Person selbst Gewinne bringt; manche sind einfach nur genervte Rädchen im Getriebe. Die "Ausbilder" haben dabei noch mit den schwersten und den dankbarsten Job.

Meiner bescheidenen Ansicht nach wird man übrigens nicht "Ausbilder": So wird man geboren! Entweder hast Du die Persönlichkeit, daß Leute direkt zu Dir "aufblicken" und Dich als Autorität akzeptieren - oder eben nicht! Und selbst dann heißt das noch nicht, daß Du befähigt bist, "Wissen" anschaulich und interessant zu vermitteln! Auch das ist angeboren und kann nicht durch Studien vermittelt werden.

Und man braucht eine gehörige Portion Idealismus, um als Ausbilder zu bestehen. Guck Dich um in der "Erzieherlandschaft": Gescheiterte Persönlichkeiten noch und nöcher, die nicht mal in der Lage sind, ihren eigenen Kindern was beizubringen, aber auf "Lehramt" ohne die wirklich wichtigen Eigenschaften studiert haben... 

Den einzigen guten Lehrer meiner gesamten Schüler-Laufbahn habe ich erst in einer Umschulung kennengelernt. Der machte "BWL" - und das rockte!


----------



## Aun (28. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Captain Obvious sagt:
> 
> Steakgewürz kann mglw. nicht Vegetarisch sein!



einfach mal nur

. . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-'". . . . . . . . . .``~., 
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."-., 
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ":, 
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\, 
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,} 
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.} 
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:". . . ./ 
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./ 
. . . . . . . /__.(. . ."~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./ 
. . . . . . /(_. . "~,_. . . .."~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/ 
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . ."=,_. . . ."-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~"; /. .. .} 
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . ."=-._. . .";,,./`. . /" . . . ./. .. ../ 
. . . .. . .\`~,. . .."~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../ 
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-" 
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\ 
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__ 
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-, 
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\ 
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\ 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__ 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,


----------



## win3ermute (28. Juli 2013)

Nana, wir wollen mal nicht so hart sein: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Juli 2013)

Hihi  Stimmt aber! Aroma inc. (Ich weiss das du ein Carnivore bist, wollts nurmal gesagt haben.)


----------



## Aun (28. Juli 2013)

muazhahahahaha


----------



## Alux (28. Juli 2013)

Ahh so ne nächtliche Runde im pool hat was


----------



## Aun (29. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Ahh so ne nächtliche Runde im pool hat was



hoffe hat dir so viel spaß gemacht wie ihm hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Juli 2013)

Du sitzt mim Smartphone im Pool?


----------



## Aun (29. Juli 2013)

alux vllt ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> alux vllt ^^


Er war auch gemeint. :>


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2013)

So langsam glaube ich dass der Warcraft Teaser auf der Comic Con genau so ein Phänomen wie eine UFO-Sichtung gewesen ist... -_-*


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> also" only go forgives" is kein übler film. gerade wenn man drive gemocht hat.
> 
> schauts euch selber an, der man hat echt zukünftigs talent




Genau das find ich net.... Drive war hammer aber der film hat mich total gelangweilt


----------



## win3ermute (29. Juli 2013)

Keine Spoiler hier! "Only God forgives" steht bei mir spätestens am Wochenende an! Reaktionen der Leute sind ja verdammt zwiespältig - die einen feiern ihn; die anderen hassen den Streifen. Während "Drive" in Cannes gefeiert wurde, gab es für "Only God forgives" Buuuuuh-Rufe...


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Keine Spoiler hier! "Only God forgives" steht bei mir spätestens am Wochenende an! Reaktionen der Leute sind ja verdammt zwiespältig - die einen feiern ihn; die anderen hassen den Streifen. Während "Drive" in Cannes gefeiert wurde, gab es für "Only God forgives" Buuuuuh-Rufe...



naja is auch bissl geschmackssache, ich fand drive sowieso geil wegen dem setting... das auto... die musik etc.


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2013)

You're all Drek.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2013)

JOJOJOOOOOO


----------



## Alux (30. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Du sitzt mim Smartphone im Pool?



Ne war da schon wieder am PC.


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Ne war da schon wieder am PC.



und die schildkröte?


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2013)

die hat mir alpträume verschafft mit den gebiss ist ja dein fortpflanzungsorgan mit einen haps weg ^^


----------



## Shmandric (30. Juli 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005DEQSVI/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=trendhureco09-21&linkCode=as2&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B005DEQSVI

WIESO? oO


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> die hat mir alpträume verschafft mit den gebiss ist ja dein fortpflanzungsorgan mit einen haps weg ^^



Du sollst auch nicht Schildkröten an deinem Pipan knabbern lassen, perverser!


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Du sollst auch nicht Schildkröten an deinem Pipan knabbern lassen, perverser!



sei nicht so streng. er hat doch selbst vor cap & capper angst, weil er sie für blutrünstige bestien hält


und btw. das vieh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 beisst dir mehr als den piephahn ab...... das grinsenden ding von oben ist doch total harnlos


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2013)

OMG ist das ende von " the wolverine" asig.......wieder 5 jahre auf nen nachfolger warten ( nachdem "xmen:last stand" so beschissen lief)

joar leggo mio!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2013)

Niemand da? D:


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. August 2013)

Doooooooooooooooch.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Niemand da? D:



sahnebutter hat die funktion des ns gestört ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wynn kann grad nicht antworten - er hat da ein paar Probleme mit dem Schlong-Controller:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 *Prust* Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein. 

Zum Spiel: Keine Ahnung, für mich ist sowas nichts.Netmal zum rein aus Spaß antesten oder sonstwas.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2013)

ahoihoi


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9f06QZCVUHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



HELL YEAAAAH morgen noch und dann wieder ein 30+ Grad Wochenende


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte nicht ._.

Ich hab keinen Venti weils bei Saturn nurnoch einen für 350 Euro gab @_@


----------



## Aun (1. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bitte nicht ._.
> 
> Ich hab keinen Venti weils bei Saturn nurnoch einen für 350 Euro gab @_@



hatten heute schon 34° und ab morgen richtung 37° und mehr 

geh mal woanders schaun, als bei saturn...... nen supermarkt tuts oftmals auch.... grad heute erst ne riesenpalette mit ventis für 10 tacken gesehen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2013)

Bin ja normal nicht jemand, der sich übers Wetter beschwert (als Hamburger  ), so langsam geht mir das hin und her aber auch aufn Keks...

Haben auch oft in Supermärkten welche, hab meinen vom REWE für 15 &#8364; gekauft. Aber helfen tut es auch nicht wirklich.

EDIT: lol Aun war schneller -.-*


----------



## Aun (1. August 2013)

naja komplett helfen tut nur ne klimaanlage, aber sowas kann man ja net bezahlen ( selbst die kleinen) . aber abhilfe und gewisse erleichterung tun die auch, vorallem wenn man ein nassen handtuch regelmäßig über den vinti hängt! 

außerdem holt man sich bei ner klima den tot weg


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2013)

Ich muss morgen eh zur Apotheke meine Tabletten holen, dann schau ich mich direkt mal um ^^ Hoffe das es einen gibt, hab kb weiter so zu schwitzen.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2013)

also baumarkt, einzelhändelskette, anderer elektromarkt, selbst edeka vertickt bei uns die teile


----------



## win3ermute (1. August 2013)

Ich hab meinen für 60 Ronzen oder so aus dem Baumarkt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2013)

Zum Baumarkt müsste ich durch die halbe Stadt mitm Bus, das fällt weg ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2013)

Amazon ? Wenn du Prime hast isser Samstag da


----------



## Aun (1. August 2013)

wenn er in buss steigt und ne halbe std fährt isser morgen da ^^


----------



## Wynn (1. August 2013)

und dann muss er ihn noch montieren an die wand wenn er sich sowas wie wm holt ^^


----------



## win3ermute (1. August 2013)

Wand?! So ein Ding muß an die verdammte Decke - da hat man jahrelang was von und das Teil ist nicht im Weg! Und ich persönlich finde, Deckenventilatoren sehen dann auch noch toll aus!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Amazon ? Wenn du Prime hast isser Samstag da






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum bin ich da nicht eher drauf gekommen? Danke!


Jetzt habe ich einen Huge Metal Fan *badum tsss*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2013)

NP, Gott preise Amazon ... ( von den Arbeitsverhältnissen mal ganz abgesehen)


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> NP, Gott preise Amazon ... ( von den Arbeitsverhältnissen mal ganz abgesehen)



Wenn die nicht bis Samstag liefern sorge ich dafür das es Gehaltskürzungen gibt. Ich bin da Gnadenlos!


----------



## Aun (1. August 2013)

Dönerstag, 08.082013:

sean hat immer noch keinen lüfter. verdie bestreikt dhl


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dönerstag, 08.082013:
> 
> sean hat immer noch keinen lüfter. verdie bestreikt dhl



Oooooh nein!Ich will meinen Fingerhächsler am Samstag haben, basta!


----------



## Aun (1. August 2013)

kinder mitm willen bekommen dresche bisse brüllen!. das mal fein in lautschrift aussprechen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2013)

Bei uns heisst das:
Kinder die wat wollen kriegen wat offe Bollen.


----------



## Wynn (1. August 2013)

gut das da ein schutz vor ist beim ventilator ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2013)

Ich hätte mir mal den hier kaufen sollen

http://www.amazon.de/Master-BL-8800-Ventilator/dp/B00BU20156/ref=sr_1_19?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1375390112&sr=1-19&keywords=ventilator




Als Pclüfter höchst geeignet!


----------



## Wynn (1. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir mal den hier kaufen sollen
> 
> http://www.amazon.de...ords=ventilator
> 
> ...



 - Energieverbrauch: 750 W

viel spass mit der stromrechnung ^^


----------



## Aun (1. August 2013)

wusste garnet, dass du dir die eigene hüpfburg im zimmer aufblasen wolltest ^^

sach bescheid. wir kommen alle!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> - Energieverbrauch: 750 W
> 
> viel spass mit der stromrechnung ^^



Ach, muss ich net bezahlen ^^


@Aun
Es gibt aber nur Robby Bubble und Malzbier, willst du immernoch kommen?


----------



## Wynn (1. August 2013)

aber denk doch an die umwelt sean


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> aber denk doch an die umwelt sean



Niemals! Verdrecken wir die Erde!

(Und ich mache ab September eine Ausbildung zum Umweltschutztechnischen Assistenten? Hoffentlich wird das nie ein Chef von mir lesen )


----------



## win3ermute (1. August 2013)

Pfff! Strom! Umwelt! Das ist bei dem Ventilator, als würde man vor einem '70er Dodge Charger stehen und der einzige Gedanke wäre an den Spritverbrauch!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2013)

Ich häng den einfach unter meine Decke. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier so der ungefähre Plan (Meiner Wohnung)
Beide Fenster sind genau gegenüber und bei Wind zieht es schon Kräftig. Wie zieht es erst mit dem Venti?  Ich mach meinen eigenen Orkan.


----------



## Wynn (1. August 2013)

du hast kein badezimmer ? oder ist das ne wohnküche und in der mitte das badezimer ?


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2013)

(Von links nach rechts)

Komischer Abstellraum (Wo theoretisch jemand drin Schlafen kann, ich als 1,90 Mann mir aber Permanent den Kopf stoße)
Bad und "Flur"
Wohn/Schlafzimmer/Küche in einem.


----------



## Aun (3. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> (Von links nach rechts)
> 
> Komischer Abstellraum (Wo theoretisch jemand drin Schlafen kann, ich als 1,90 Mann mir aber Permanent den Kopf stoße)
> Bad und "Flur"
> Wohn/Schlafzimmer/Küche in einem.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 ätsch


----------



## Deanne (3. August 2013)

Oh man, den ganzen Tag im Freien verbracht und total geschafft. Knie blutig, weil auf einen Baum geklettert, Salat im Beutel, Haare voller Gestrüpp...


----------



## Aun (3. August 2013)

und sonnenbrand? durchgeschwitzt? gabs fotos?   


*scherz* ......


----------



## Deanne (3. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> gabs fotos?



Nach 7 Stunden, kurz darauf sind wir abgehauen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (3. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh man, den ganzen Tag im Freien verbracht und total geschafft. Knie blutig, weil auf einen Baum geklettert, Salat im Beutel, Haare voller Gestrüpp...



So gings mir gestern bei 34 grad. Wobei ich weder blutige Knie, salat im Beutel (?), noch Gestrüpp im Haar hatte und auch nicht auf einen Baum geklettert bin 
Und wenn das Foto nach 7 Stunden war, dann siehst du doch noch ganz frisch aus.


----------



## Aun (3. August 2013)

awwwwwww


----------



## Deanne (3. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> salat im Beutel (?)



Beutel = Alternative zur Handtasche


----------



## Konov (3. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Beutel = Alternative zur Handtasche



Wieder was gelernt


----------



## Deanne (3. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab noch Schokokuchen!!!!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Beutel = Alternative zur Handtasche



lol ich hab auch n beutel

was hast du damals eigentlich zu meinem angebot gesagt, mal was zusammen zu trinken? muss das wohl irgendwie überlesen haben

ahahaha was hab ich denn da geschrieben


----------



## Deanne (3. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> lol ich hab auch n beutel
> 
> was hast du damals eigentlich zu meinem angebot gesagt, mal was zusammen zu trinken? muss das wohl irgendwie überlesen haben



War das nicht an einen der Jungs gerichtet? ^^


----------



## Aun (3. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> War das nicht an einen der Jungs gerichtet? ^^



bwahahaha deanne. zu geil hab ich nen lachflash. vllt mag reflox oder sean ^^


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> bwahahaha deanne. zu geil hab ich nen lachflash. vllt mag reflox oder sean ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. August 2013)

problem rflx für den fb bash?

ach war wohl am ende doch nur sean oder unser neuzugenag, der baron.


----------



## zoizz (3. August 2013)

Warm.
Und immer noch keinen Inet-Anschluss im Haus ...


und warm ...


hallo.


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> problem rflx für den fb bash?
> 
> ach war wohl am ende doch nur sean oder unser neuzugenag, der baron.



wat


----------



## seanbuddha (3. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> vllt mag reflox oder sean ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (3. August 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> wat






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. August 2013)

Mh weiter feiern gehen oder mich ins Bett legen, weil ich schon bisschen was getrunken habe... meinungen ?!?!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der gute alte nope knopf hehehe ^^



@Sh1k4ri: PARTY


----------



## seanbuddha (4. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mh weiter feiern gehen oder mich ins Bett legen, weil ich schon bisschen was getrunken habe... meinungen ?!?!



Nimm dir ein Beispiel und geh so wie ich schlafen.


----------



## H2OTest (4. August 2013)

angucken  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ovcr42pf-xM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. August 2013)

Nabend


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. August 2013)

Sind hier wieder alle tot ?


http://d24w6bsrhbeh9...qVQzv_460sa.gif

http://cheezburger.com/7700839168


----------



## Wynn (4. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. August 2013)

hehe


----------



## Reflox (4. August 2013)

Das ist weil ihr nicht täglich dem Doge ein Opfer bringt ihr Heiden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. August 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das ist weil ihr nicht täglich dem Doge ein Opfer bringt ihr Heiden!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. August 2013)

Knigge rät:"Zünden sie nicht ihnen fremde Personen ohne deren Erlaubnis bei lebendigem Leib an. Das ist unhöflich und kann zu Missverständnissen führen."


----------



## Wynn (4. August 2013)

und was sagt knigge wenn jemand den regen anzündet ?


----------



## Konov (4. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HAHAHA godlike gif


----------



## Schrottinator (4. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> und was sagt knigge wenn jemand den regen anzündet ?



Als Name einer Person oder das runterfallende Wasser?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2013)

Peace, mon. Mein Staat hört auf Hippies. Freie Liebe!
http://www.nationsta...nation=arstirdr


Und bei der Misswahl hat Max Barry gewonnen. >.>


----------



## Reflox (5. August 2013)

Vllt. solltest du nicht den Homelink einfügen.
Ich komm auf meine eigene Seite wenn ich draufklicke >__>


----------



## Saji (5. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Peace, mon. Mein Staat hört auf Hippies. Freie Liebe!
> http://www.nationsta...nation=arstirdr
> 
> 
> Und bei der Misswahl hat Max Barry gewonnen. >.>





> 2 days 18 hours ago: Following new legislation in
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Reflox (5. August 2013)

in Arstirdr, students are known to arrive at school in their pyjamas.

Also irgendwas machst du falsch


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2013)

Ich hab nur gesagt das ich denen keine Uniformen aufbinden will! Also Schuluniformen wech ^^


Wenigstens sind in meinem Staat die Menschen frei, nicht wahr Flöxchen? *Auf deine dritte Welt Diktatur schau*


----------



## Reflox (5. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab nur gesagt das ich denen keine Uniformen aufbinden will! Also Schuluniformen wech ^^
> 
> 
> Wenigstens sind in meinem Staat die Menschen frei, nicht wahr Flöxchen? *Auf deine dritte Welt Diktatur schau*



Ich habe nie behauptet, dass unter meiner Herrschaft Freiheit garantiert ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass unter meiner Herrschaft Freiheit garantiert ist.



Sollte es aber!


----------



## Reflox (5. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sollte es aber!



nö.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> nö.



Kannst froh sein das man in dem Spiel keinen Krieg führen kann >.>


----------



## Reflox (5. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kannst froh sein das man in dem Spiel keinen Krieg führen kann >.>



Was soll mir denn so ne Minination wie deine schon anhaben können.
Hast du überhaupt Wehrpflicht? Ist deine grösste Wirtschaft Waffen?

Thought so m8


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2013)

Ich hab Uran


----------



## Reflox (5. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab Uran



Defense.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Are you even trying?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2013)

Wir sind eben ein friedlicher Staat!


----------



## Reflox (5. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wir sind eben ein friedlicher Staat!





seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kannst froh sein das man in dem Spiel keinen Krieg führen kann >.>



Du kommst mir vor wie Amerika.

WIR WOLLEN NUR FRIEDEN, DESWEGEN FÜHREN WIR DIESEN KRIEG. ;-;


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du kommst mir vor wie Amerika.
> 
> WIR WOLLEN NUR FRIEDEN, DESWEGEN FÜHREN WIR DIESEN KRIEG. ;-;



TIME FOR SOME DEMOCRACY, BITCHES!


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2013)

Börk Börk


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yiOVeyjOP2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


It's like I'm sleepwalkiiiiiing


----------



## Schrottinator (7. August 2013)

hier ist ja immernoch nix los


----------



## Aun (7. August 2013)

weil du da bist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (8. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> TIME FOR SOME DEMOCRACY, BITCHES!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (8. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mago wurde Araber.


----------



## Konov (8. August 2013)

möpp


----------



## Alux (8. August 2013)

Nabend


----------



## zoizz (8. August 2013)

nabend ihr zweibeiden aufrechten


----------



## Alux (8. August 2013)

It's okay when it's in a three way


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. August 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> It's okay



i was bored anyway


----------



## Alux (8. August 2013)

U cant beat my level of boredom


----------



## Legendary (8. August 2013)

Hoden.


----------



## Alux (8. August 2013)

Naahhh


----------



## Aun (8. August 2013)

rocky mountain oysters anyone?it´s delicious!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. August 2013)

nein ziehe austern aus dem atlanik vor


----------



## Aun (8. August 2013)

poffff atlantik...... du hast noch nie selbst"gefangene" austern aus dem mittelmeer gegessen


----------



## Ogil (9. August 2013)

Austern: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> poffff atlantik...... du hast noch nie selbst"gefangene" austern aus dem mittelmeer gegessen



Das stimmt


----------



## Aun (9. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das geilste wo gibt. am besten mit ner gabel/messer unter wasser fangen. knacken und jamjam.

wat heißt hier austern ibäh @ ogil? austern= lecker!


----------



## Wynn (9. August 2013)

ogil kuck mal wer da spricht 3
aun das fünfte element


----------



## Aun (9. August 2013)




----------



## Budmind (9. August 2013)

Noch wer da? Hab 2 probleme bei denen ich ma n griff unter die arme bräuchte :

1. Ich hab ausversehen meinen alten Buffed account gelöscht(lol). Geplant war ursprünglich nur das MyBuffed Profil zu löschen - fauxpas.
Kann ich den wiederherstellen lassen?

2. Ich muss bei mir ins bios gehen um die bootreihenfolge zu ändern. Mein Problem ist dass meine (usb2.0) tastatur erst erkannt wird sobald windows gebootet ist. Wie komm ich ins bios ohne mir nen usb zu ps2 adapter zu kaufen oder ne alte tastatur zu suchen?

MfG Blooddrainer


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2013)

Frag ZAM. Der kann dir bei deinem Accountproblem bestimmt weiterhelfen.


----------



## Aun (9. August 2013)

oder frag reflox. der hat eh infos über alle buffed accounts ^^
huehuehue


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2013)

Pssssht, ZAM darf das nicht hören!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. August 2013)

Öhm, ich hätte gerne meinen BloodyEye account zurück.

*hust*

Man kann ihn sogar noch sehen wenn man nach Verfasser sucht. ^^


----------



## Aun (9. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Sorry too much... du hast den Bogen überspannt




gibs zu du stehst auf ollis arsch. er hat doch den schönsten von allen buffies


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2013)

Mein Ventilator ist immernoch nicht da.


----------



## Wynn (9. August 2013)

jetzt ist es eh zu spät ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2013)

Hab eh Storniert gestern^^


----------



## Wynn (9. August 2013)

dann wird dein amazon account gesperrt


----------



## Schrottinator (9. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> dann wird dein amazon account gesperrt



Could you at least ONCE get your facts straight?


----------



## Wynn (9. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Could you at least ONCE get your facts straight?


----------



## Schrottinator (9. August 2013)




----------



## Aun (10. August 2013)

also entweder isser besoffen, was ich nicht glaube, sondern eher dehydriert und hat hallus


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2013)

Besoffen. Eindeutig besoffen.


----------



## Aun (10. August 2013)

kann er ja leider nicht. er hat ja keine galle mehr


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2013)

Ist ihm doch egal.


----------



## Saji (10. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> kann er ja leider nicht. er hat ja keine galle mehr



Praktisch. Passt zwischen Leber und Milz ein zweites Pils.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Praktisch. Passt zwischen Leber und Milz ein zweites Pils.



Und zwischen all' dem ganzen hicken kannste' auch den Ficken knicken.



Spoiler



"Den Ficken" ist kein Schreibfehler. Ist ein Schnaps.


----------



## Aun (10. August 2013)

mmd




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

best idea ever


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2013)

Ist es nicht ein bisschen spät damit jetzt anzufangen?


----------



## Aun (10. August 2013)

nieeeee


----------



## orkman (10. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> dann wird dein amazon account gesperrt


nur wenn mans zu oft macht


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2013)

Na wenn du meinst...

Ich verkrieche mich jetzt erstmal in meinen "No girls allowed" - Bunker. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Aun (10. August 2013)

wir brauchen mal wieder was nachtschwärmergerechtes!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 konov, wie er olli auf den arsch haut


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dat ass!


----------



## win3ermute (10. August 2013)

"No Girls allowed" hat was von Calvin and Hobbes. Nur ist Calvin 4... ok, damit wohl nicht viel jünger als die meisten anderen hier


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. August 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> "No Girls allowed" hat was von Calvin and Hobbes. Nur ist Calvin 4... ok, damit wohl nicht viel jünger als die meisten anderen hier


Calvin ist 6? Und eindeutig der Beste Comic den es gibt.


----------



## Aun (10. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Calvin ist 6? Und eindeutig der Beste Comic den es gibt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bestes buch ever ^^


----------



## orkman (10. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na wenn du meinst...



wurde diese woche ( oder letzte ) noch gross breit getreten ... wie kommts dass ihr nix davon mitbekommen habt ?

http://www.n24.de/n2...liegt-raus.html


----------



## Wynn (10. August 2013)




----------



## win3ermute (10. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> bestes buch ever ^^



Sind ja ein paar Bücher mehr. "The Essential Calvin and Hobbes" sollten wir allerdings zur Bibel erklären! 

Gegenstimmen?


----------



## Schrottinator (10. August 2013)

hallo


----------



## Deanne (10. August 2013)

Heute ist nichts los. Ich hau mich auf die Couch, esse ungesunden Mist, trinke Heineken Ouid Bruin und schaue Wrestling-Dokus.


----------



## zoizz (10. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wrestling-Dokus.



ist dieses Wort nicht irgendwie ein Schmerz? Wrestling und Doku kann man nicht in einen Zusammenhang bringen.


----------



## Aun (10. August 2013)

ich hab heute so viele große hupen gesehen und durfte sie auch fest an mich drücken. ich bin jetzt noch im 7. himmel ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2013)

Du warst auf einer Pornomesse? Dein niederer Geist muss sich ja immernoch im kreis drehen vor freude 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yAz5nB6kAs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du warst auf einer Pornomesse? Dein niederer Geist muss sich ja immernoch im kreis drehen vor freude



Ist es nicht toll, dass Dummheit ausreicht um Arroganz zu rechtfertigen?


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2013)

Ich bin Arrogant, das gebe ich gern zu  Habe ich von meinem blöden Vater^^


----------



## H2OTest (11. August 2013)

letzter.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. August 2013)

Das Match soll endlich beginnen!


----------



## Alux (11. August 2013)

Guten Tag.

Haben sie einen Moment um mit mir über Gott zu reden?


----------



## Schrottinator (11. August 2013)

Kommt drauf an. Was würde mich denn erwarten, wenn ich bereit wäre, die Zeit zu investieren um gegen die Regeln hier zu verstoßen?


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2013)

Gott ist tot.


----------



## Alux (11. August 2013)

Also ich hätte jetzt andere Antworten erwartet, wie Raus mit dir Zeuge Jehovas oder so was^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gott ist tot.



Danke. Mein Reden.

Aber bevor wir hier ne Reli-Debatte führen, lasst uns alle dancen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2013)

Jeder soll seine Religion ausüben wie er möchte solange es nach dem Grundgesetz ist.

Art 2

(1) Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit, soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletztund nicht gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung oder das Sittengesetz verstößt.(2) Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrtheit. Die Freiheit der Person ist unverletzlich. Indiese Rechte darf nur auf Grund eines Gesetzes eingegriffen werden.
Art 3

(1) Alle Menschen sind vor dem Gesetz gleich.(2) Männer und Frauen sind gleichberechtigt. Der Staat fördert die tatsächliche Durchsetzung derGleichberechtigung von Frauen und Männern und wirkt auf die Beseitigung bestehender Nachteile hin.(3) Niemand darf wegen seines Geschlechtes, seiner Abstammung, seiner Rasse, seiner Sprache, seiner Heimatund Herkunft, seines Glaubens, seiner religiösen oder politischen Anschauungen benachteiligt oder bevorzugtwerden. Niemand darf wegen seiner Behinderung benachteiligt werden.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. August 2013)

Orang vs Na'Vi - Es wird gerade gepickt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2013)

Ich finde MOBAs extrem boring zu gucken, aber ich denke trotzdem NaVi wirds machen.


----------



## Konov (11. August 2013)

Ich spiel lieber selbst als mir son match anzugucken ^^


----------



## Deanne (11. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich spiel lieber selbst als mir son match anzugucken ^^



Ich kann die Begeisterung auch nicht verstehen, mich langweilt das auch.


----------



## Konov (11. August 2013)

Der Downhill Worldcup läuft auch grad im Live Stream von Red Bull, is aber auch langweilig, ich setz mich lieber selbst aufs Rad


----------



## Olliruh (11. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hätte es gerne gesehen!


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2013)

I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. August 2013)

Dota 2 Weltmeisterschaft


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2013)

Achso... uninteressant.


----------



## Deanne (11. August 2013)

Ich hab Hunger und nichts da, worauf ich Bock habe. :-(


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hab Hunger und nichts da, worauf ich Bock habe. :-(







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ag-jk1HX-FA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (11. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Den kenne ich schon, habe das eine oder andere Rezept schon ausprobiert. Aber ich will Sushi! Oder Ramen! ALLES!


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2013)

Auf Sushi hätte ich jetzt auch voll bock. (Ohne Fisch. Ich liebe rohen Fisch, aber ist halt Fleisch.)


----------



## Deanne (11. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Auf Sushi hätte ich jetzt auch voll bock. (Ohne Fisch. Ich liebe rohen Fisch, aber ist halt Fleisch.)



Eben. Aber es gibt ja so viele fleischlose Varianten. Gurke, Shiitake, Avocado... Omnomnom.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2013)

Oder Döner.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2013)

Am liebsten mag ich ich Kürbissushi <3


----------



## Deanne (11. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Am liebsten mag ich ich Kürbissushi <3



ARGH! Ich mag alle veganen Sorten, Sushi lehne ich generell nicht ab. Jetzt habe ich noch mehr Appetit. :-(


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2013)

Sorry...aber jetzt bist du wenigstens nicht die einzige. Ich hab auch total Hunger drauf >.>


----------



## Aun (12. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Eben. Aber es gibt ja so viele fleischlose Varianten. Gurke, Shiitake, Avocado... Omnomnom.



ich hab mich dieses we auf der con sowas von überfressen an veganen reisbällchen......   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soooooo legggggggaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Deanne (12. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich hab mich dieses we auf der con sowas von überfressen an veganen reisbällchen......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh, Onigiri liebe ich auch. Mit Ume oder Konbu. <3

Edit: Tolle Werbung bekomme ich hier angezeigt. Epiliergeräte, Waschpulver und Schwangerschaftstests. Super.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Edit: Tolle Werbung bekomme ich hier angezeigt. Epiliergeräte, Waschpulver und Schwangerschaftstests. Super.



Du bist also eine alte, Haarige Frau mit niederem Einkommen die mit ihrem Mann in einer Wohnung mit Waschmaschine lebt und sich keine Kondome leisten kann?


----------



## Deanne (12. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du bist also eine alte, Haarige Frau mit niederem Einkommen die mit ihrem Mann in einer Wohnung mit Waschmaschine lebt und sich keine Kondome leisten kann?



Wie oft muss ich hier noch erwähnen, dass ich ein übergewichtiger Fernfahrer im mittleren Alter bin, der gerne osteuropäische Märchen sieht und von einem Dreier mit Helene Fischer und Kristina Schröder träumt??


----------



## Aun (12. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du bist also eine alte, Haarige Frau mit niederem Einkommen die mit ihrem Mann in einer Wohnung mit Waschmaschine lebt und sich keine Kondome leisten kann?



hör auf von dir und reflox auf andere zu schließen! das ist diskreminierung höchster güte!


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> und von einem Dreier mit Helene Fischer und Kristina Schröder träumt??



In einer Badewanne voll Mett? Dazu noch Angela Merkel im Latexanzug.



Aun schrieb:


> hör auf von dir und reflox auf andere zu schließen! das ist diskreminierung höchster güte!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (12. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> In einer Badewanne voll Mett? Dazu noch Angela Merkel im Latexanzug.



Blutwurst. Dazu Kartoffelpüree. Und vielleicht noch Harry Wijnvoord.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Blutwurst. Dazu Kartoffelpüree. Und vielleicht noch Harry Wijnvoord.



Gott sei Dank. Ich dachte schon du seist einer dieser perversen Fernfahrer, aber ist ja noch alles gut gegangen.


----------



## Aun (12. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wie oft muss ich hier noch erwähnen, dass ich ein übergewichtiger Fernfahrer im mittleren Alter bin, der gerne osteuropäische Märchen sieht und von einem Dreier mit Helene Fischer und Kristina Schröder träumt??



ich dacht du wärst, der alte, der vor 15 jahren immer tractorpulling auf dsc gemacht hat?! PER HAND


----------



## Olliruh (12. August 2013)

ich muss pinkeln hab aber keine lust aufzustehen :S


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich muss pinkeln hab aber keine lust aufzustehen :S



Ihr habt glück das ich euch von meinen Problemen hier verschone. Aber das ist wirklich...Ierghs.


----------



## Deanne (12. August 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich muss pinkeln hab aber keine lust aufzustehen :S



Hast du eine Flasche in Reichweite? ^^


----------



## Aun (12. August 2013)

also wow veteranen dürften schon seit 2004 "PUNIKA" flaschen zu schätzen gewohnt sein ^^ außer sean, der lässt einfach laufen


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> außer sean, der lässt einfach laufen


Meine Fresse, hör auf so nen Mist zu schreiben -_-


----------



## Deanne (12. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SkoII (12. August 2013)

Weiß jemand wieviel Gold eine 25er Gilde mit 6 Bankfächern wert ist? Einer will mir 22k geben, der nächste 45k. Geht da noch mehr?


----------



## Legendary (12. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Eben. Aber es gibt ja so viele fleischlose Varianten. Gurke, Shiitake, Avocado... Omnomnom.



Igitt. Sushi ohne Fisch ist kein Sushi.


----------



## Aun (12. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Igitt. Sushi ohne Fisch ist kein Sushi.



du hast doch keine ahnung.....


----------



## Legendary (12. August 2013)

Nice nice. Wenn du meinst.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. August 2013)

Ich bin jetzt einfach Mal uncool (naja, nix neues eigentlich) und sage, dass Sushi nicht so meine Welt ist.


----------



## Aun (12. August 2013)

geh und dein kämmerchen und mach endlich let´s play! wir brauchen einen neuen mago


----------



## Schrottinator (12. August 2013)

Ich werde Mago an Stelle von Mago! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (12. August 2013)

Erster Arbeitstag und man merkt, dass der Job einem gar nicht passt.

Sind aber ya nurnoch 900 Tage, dann ist vorrüber..hahahaha...haha..ha... ;-;


----------



## Schrottinator (12. August 2013)

Ausbildung?


----------



## Reflox (12. August 2013)

ya, als Bürokartoffel ;-;


----------



## Schrottinator (12. August 2013)

gibts nicht sowas wie ne Probezeit von einem Monat? Da kann man sich ja schonmal anders umschauen, wenn alle Stricke reisen.


----------



## Reflox (12. August 2013)

Nicht bei meinen Eltern höhöhö


----------



## Schrottinator (12. August 2013)

Was für ein Job ist es denn überhaupt?


----------



## Aun (12. August 2013)

endlich steht er unter ner fuchtel


----------



## Reflox (12. August 2013)

Jetzt im Moment Exportbüro.

Erstmal schön 2 Monate Arbeit nachholen, die der andere Azubi nicht gemacht hat. Geiler erster Tag. Und 2ter und 3ter und 4ter...

Vorallem hat man mir alles was ich wollte ausgeredet bis ich zu einer Ausbildung die sie auch mögen ya gesagt habe.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2013)

Endlich kann ich wieder ins Forum rein >.>


----------



## Aun (13. August 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jetzt im Moment Exportbüro.
> 
> Erstmal schön 2 Monate Arbeit nachholen, die der andere Azubi nicht gemacht hat. Geiler erster Tag. Und 2ter und 3ter und 4ter...
> 
> Vorallem hat man mir alles was ich wollte ausgeredet bis ich zu einer Ausbildung die sie auch mögen ya gesagt habe.



gigolo und schluchtenscheißer sind auch doofe berufe ^^


----------



## Wynn (13. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wie oft muss ich hier noch erwähnen, dass ich ein übergewichtiger Fernfahrer im mittleren Alter bin, der gerne osteuropäische Märchen sieht und von einem Dreier mit Helene Fischer und Kristina Schröder träumt??



dann biste auf den falschen websiten weil die buffed werbung orientiert sich an deinen cookies ^^


----------



## Aun (13. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> dann biste auf den falschen websiten weil die buffed werbung orientiert sich an deinen cookies ^^



wynn du bist sooooo langsam...... und in 15 tagen wirst du noch träger, was die forenreaktionfreudigkeit angeht 

deann heißt eigtl horst und kommt aus köln. mag kölsch, 1.fck, und fährt täglich die strecke warschau/amsterdam auf weltrekordniveau. sie ist einer der typen, marke silberrücken, bei denen selbst die haare noch haare haben 



(nein deanne ich mach nur derben spaß  )


----------



## Saji (13. August 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nicht bei meinen Eltern höhöhö



Kann sie verstehen, ja. Aber andererseits bringt dir eine Ausbildung in einem Beruf den du gar nicht willst nichts. Für mich war damals klar das ich was in Richtung Handel oder Büro machen wollte. Handel war zwar nicht meine erste Wahl, aber ich habe was bekommen und das erfolgreich durchgezogen. Aber auch nur weil es mir Spaß machte.

Allerdings sind Büroberufe recht vielseitig, eventuell kannst du nach der Ausbildung ja in eine Richtung gehen die dir mehr zusagt. Mal interessehalber, was wolltest du eigentlich machen?


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Falls es dich tröstet: Ich will nicht Mal versuchen Markiplier zu imitieren, da ich weiß, dass man ihn nicht nachahmen kann.



Er ist toll, nicht wahr? <3

Einzigartig mit einem Hauch Wahnsinn


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2013)

Seinen Kanal schaue ich nicht an. Er war schon im TGS-Podcast und macht jetzt auch bei Polaris bei ein paar Sachen mit.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2013)

Ah okay.

Ps: Mein Nachbar wird mich definitiv heute Abend umbringen


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2013)

Sag bescheid, falls er ein Alibi braucht.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2013)

Püh!
Mein Nachbar hasst mich. Er ist ein total ruhiger undso, hat auch mal gesagt das laute Musik total doof ist. Er würde dafür immer seine Kopfhörer holen.
Ich baller hier einfach grad feucht fröhlich Suicide Silence durch die Gegend  Wie fast jeden Tag *hust*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. August 2013)

Ihr redet wovon?


----------



## Olliruh (13. August 2013)

#swag#based#rar


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ihr redet wovon?



Er fühlt sich ungerecht behandelt, weil er seinem Nachbarn mit Absicht aufn Keks geht. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2013)

Das ist keine Absicht. Laut Suicide Silence zu hören ist Kultur!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das ist keine Absicht. Laut Suicide Silence zu hören ist Kultur!


Ich hör ja auch gerne mal SuSi, aber bei dem Wetter und auch noch abends zu anstrengend. x)
Hab da wohl Glück mit meinen, von denen hört und sieht man nix :>


----------



## Deanne (13. August 2013)

Ich finde SuSi ja richtig beschissen, aber das darf man wegen des tragischen Ablebens des Frontmans ja nicht laut sagen. -___-


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich finde SuSi ja richtig beschissen, aber das darf man wegen des tragischen Ablebens des Frontmans ja nicht laut sagen. -___-



Wieso nicht? Freie Meinungsäußerung. Wenn manche da so empflindlich drauf reagieren ist das ihr Problem.



VERBRENNT SIE! KETZERIN!


----------



## Aun (13. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich finde SuSi ja richtig beschissen, aber das darf man wegen des tragischen Ablebens des Frontmans ja nicht laut sagen. -___-



me like!


----------



## Olliruh (13. August 2013)

Ich mag es mit offenen Fenstern und ganz laut Parkway Drive durch mein Viertel zu fahren. Gott da regen sich die Leute immer auf


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2013)

Ich sollte endlich Mal mit der Arbeit fertig werden...


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2013)

Welcher Arbeit denn?


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2013)

Ich wollte noch was fürs Softwareprojekt machen. Belanglose Kleinigkeiten, bei denen ich nebenbei noch ein paar Sachen schauen kann.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. August 2013)

Ist buffed nur bei mir kaputt?


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2013)

es gibt mehrere, die Probleme haben


----------



## Aun (13. August 2013)

na ein glück bei mir nicht ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mZO5x_MEoQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



&#9829;


----------



## Aun (13. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VSgfG-f0ahQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



pizza on a bagel!


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ist buffed nur bei mir kaputt?



Bei mir ebenfalls manchmal.


----------



## Aun (13. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin auch manchmal kaputt.



fixd


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> fixd


+1


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. August 2013)

chanfag detected!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> fixd



Manchmal? Also bitte. Ich bin Kaputt.


----------



## Aun (13. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Manchmal? Also bitte. Ich bin Kaputt.



wie so viele hier. also körperlich(moi) und sicher auch geistig (ka wer, schrotti??? ^^  )


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2013)

Geistig. Eindeutig geistig kaputt.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. August 2013)

Ich eröffne ma für heute abend


----------



## Aun (14. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gute alte zeit


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. August 2013)

kann die nicht mehr zeigen ??? ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2013)

nicht auf buffed.de


----------



## Baron King Zwei (14. August 2013)

die ekelhafte


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. August 2013)

war ja nur spaß ^^. 

manchmal frage ich mich ich bin zu nett für diese Welt als währe ich in der falschen zeit angehalten um zu Leben


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2013)

weil?


----------



## Aun (14. August 2013)

weil ers kann ^^ er steht auf leid und schmerz


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. August 2013)

für manche sachen gibts es halt keine erklärung
@Aun leid und schmerz suckt, warum muss das alles sein was alle sich antuhen usw.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2013)

Messer rein, Gedärme raus. Messer rein, Gedärme raus *Ohrwurm hat*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. August 2013)

der klassiker (simpsons) ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> der klassiker (simpsons) ^^



Jup ^^


----------



## Aun (14. August 2013)

warum nur fiktiv?    

*ichgehmalfettindeckung*


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> warum nur fiktiv?
> 
> *ichgehmalfettindeckung*



"fi*ktief" kommt bei einigen Frauen gut an.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2013)

*randomcommentthatgoesdeeperintothethematic*


----------



## Wynn (14. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UfQxr_HzelE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (14. August 2013)




----------



## seanbuddha (15. August 2013)

In meiner Wohnung breitet sich gerade ein komischer Geruch aus...

Kennt ihr den Geruch wenn Bauern ihre Gülle auf gefrorenen Äckern verteilen?


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2013)

ja ich weiss drogen sind böse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> In meiner Wohnung breitet sich gerade ein komischer Geruch aus...
> 
> Kennt ihr den Geruch wenn Bauern ihre Gülle auf gefrorenen Äckern verteilen?



GENAU DAS HATTE ICH GESTERN ZWISCHEN 23-24 UHR!

Ob wohl alle Bauern das gleichzeitig machen? Mysteriös.

Edit, damn, es ist nach 6, sorry


----------



## schneemaus (15. August 2013)

Mann, mein Kopf fühlt sich grade so überfüllt an... Hatte heute eh so nen Absturz und jetzt noch das...


----------



## seanbuddha (15. August 2013)

Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## schneemaus (15. August 2013)

Siehe "Was regt euch richtig auf"


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2013)

Rolling around at the speed of sound,
Got places to go, gotta follow my rainbow.
Can't stick around, have to keep moving on,
Guess what lies ahead? Only one way to find out!
Must keep on moving ahead,
No time for guessing, follow my plan instead.
Trusting in what you can't see,
Take my lead, I'll set you free.


----------



## Aun (15. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (15. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Rolling around at the speed of sound,
> Got places to go, gotta follow my rainbow.
> Can't stick around, have to keep moving on,
> Guess what lies ahead? Only one way to find out!
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lx-U091grCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2013)

Welcome to XBox Live


----------



## Baron King Zwei (15. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Welcome to XBox Live



für sowas hab ich keine zeit, ich spiele das auf meinem ipod touch

Gesendet von meinem iPod touch


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> für sowas hab ich keine zeit, ich spiele das auf meinem ipod touch
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPod touch


Ich mag dich nicht.

Gesendet von meinem iHate


----------



## Baron King Zwei (15. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich mag dich nicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iHate



bist doch eh nur neidisch weil du dir nicht so einen coolen ipod touch leisten kannst

Gesendet von meinem iPod touch


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> bist doch eh nur neidisch weil du dir nicht so einen coolen ipod touch leisten kannst
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPod touch



Welcher von Harz4 geplagte Douche rennt denn noch mit so nem ollen Teil rum. Der IPod Touch ist was für Versager, die sich Telefonieren nicht leisten können. YO! 

Gesendet von meinem iPhone 5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> bist doch eh nur neidisch weil du dir nicht so einen coolen ipod touch leisten kannst
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPod touch



Dachte, der Sarkasmus wäre rauslesbar, aber du bist ja nicht so der Hellste. 

PREPARE FOR WAR


----------



## Aun (15. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jetzt wirds lustig


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nUb0d8T2A7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (15. August 2013)




----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ihr solltet es mal mit einem Handy versuchen mit dem man nur telefonieren kann. ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ihr solltet es mal mit einem Handy versuchen mit dem man nur telefonieren kann. ^^



Damit kann man auch SMS versenden. Alles Lüg und Betrug hier!

Gesendet mit heiser, kratziger Stimme.


----------



## Legendary (15. August 2013)

Ihr seid alle Lappen außer Schrotti, Aun, schneemaus, wynn, bloody, sozial, deanne, alle mods und sonstigen stammis.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (15. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle Lappen außer Schrotti, Aun, schneemaus, wynn, bloody, sozial, deanne, alle mods und sonstigen stammis.



lol du hast immer die coolsten begriffe drauf

Gesendet von meinem iPod touch


----------



## seanbuddha (15. August 2013)

Mjam, Lecker Gemüsecurry <3


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem iPod touch



ich hoffe du wäscht dir die wixxgriffel nachdem du auf deinen touchporn websiten warst nicht das du buffed mit den unreinen händen besudelst


----------



## seanbuddha (15. August 2013)

Bleibt doch lüp!


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2013)

Will mich jemand Kickstartern?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Will mich jemand Kickstartern?


Dachte nur Amis können das starten?
oder hab ich beim game1 podcast was verpasst.
vllt wurds ja auch geändert. :O


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2013)

Dann halt Indiegogo. Da geht auch Paypal.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2013)

nachtschwärmer!!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (16. August 2013)

Cheeeeeeeeers MATES! happy fcking weekend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2013)

haha nur 2er

aber hoch die tassen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2013)

*Prostet mit seinem Kirschwein zu*


----------



## Aun (16. August 2013)

yeah kirschwein


----------



## zoizz (16. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Prostet mit seinem Kirschwein zu*





> Passend dazu gibt Merkel im Interview mit der Zeitschrift _Neon_ ungewohnt viel von sich preis. So verrät sie zum Beispiel, früher zu viel Kirschwein getrunken zu haben.



Darf ich dich Tante Angie nennen?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. August 2013)

astra?!!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Darf ich dich Tante Angie nennen?



Darf ich dich ertränken?


----------



## Aun (16. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> astra?!!



pfui pfui... wir sind zivilisierte menschen


----------



## H2OTest (16. August 2013)

Cancer time! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kU07Du43tJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (16. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Cancer time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Das ist _keine Musik_, dass sind die _Black Eyed Peas_. / Wir müssen rausgehen, hier darf man nicht mehr rauchen an der Bar. / Die Welt geht vor die Hunde, *...*


----------



## Aun (16. August 2013)

ich frag mich ja wann die leute lernen, keine fullquotes zu machen, und dann bei nachfolgenden quotes auch datum und uhrzeit drin zu lassen.......... boar ey....


----------



## H2OTest (16. August 2013)

Phh immer diese Rechtsradikalten die KRaftclub zitieren


----------



## zoizz (16. August 2013)

Oh, die sind rechts? O,o


----------



## H2OTest (16. August 2013)

Hallo allein der Name KRAFTclub ist so schlimm wie Nordfront


----------



## zoizz (16. August 2013)

Aber die sind doch gegen Freiwild? ...


----------



## H2OTest (16. August 2013)

Jaund sind trotzdem beide rechts ...


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2013)

Seit wann ist Freiwild rechts?

(Ich höre sie zwar nicht, aber von den Medien schien es einfach nur gebashe gewesen zu sein)


----------



## H2OTest (16. August 2013)

hast du mal ihrer alten lieder gehört ? ich bitte dich ...


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2013)

Hab ich nicht ^^ Kannst mir ja ne Pm schreiben.
Die neuen hab ich auch noch nie gehört. Wohl einmal kurz angehört aber dann ein "Nääääääääää" Gefühl gehabt.


----------



## H2OTest (16. August 2013)

nü zu faul


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2013)

Na gut. Dann nicht.


----------



## zoizz (16. August 2013)

Ich kenn die Textpassage auch nur ausm Radio ^^
Und die Freiwildsache halt vom Echo


----------



## H2OTest (16. August 2013)

ICh weiß nicht ob ich genug für heute getrollt habe oder ob ich weitermache ...


----------



## schneemaus (16. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle Lappen außer Schrotti, Aun, schneemaus, wynn, bloody, sozial, deanne, alle mods und sonstigen stammis.



Aaawww, danke.

Meine Fresse, bin ich fertig. Was für ne Scheiße. Nach meinem Nervenzusammenbruch hab ich jetzt Tavor bekommen und kann wieder halbwegs klar denken. Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## zoizz (16. August 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?



Nein.


Ich suche noch nach Trollspuren ...


----------



## schneemaus (16. August 2013)

Alles klar. Dann geh ich jetzt mal schlafen. *wink*


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Aaawww, danke.



Gern.



			
				Olliruh schrieb:
			
		

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
> [/font]
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]und ich bin mega allergisch gegen wespenstiche [/font]




Du bist auch megaallergisch gegen Männlichkeit.


----------



## H2OTest (16. August 2013)

bin ich auch ein stammi?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2013)

Wasch los hier ...


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2013)

Moment...ich bin auch ein Stammi.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. August 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Aaawww, danke.
> 
> Meine Fresse, bin ich fertig. Was für ne Scheiße. Nach meinem Nervenzusammenbruch hab ich jetzt Tavor bekommen und kann wieder halbwegs klar denken. Hab ich was verpasst?



Tavor ist was feines

Wenn Frei.Wild nicht rechts sind, bin ich sozialverträglich, sean ist nicht merkwürdig und baron kind 2 hat Freunde.


----------



## Aun (17. August 2013)

^^^^^^^ this made my day. bwaahahahahahahahaha


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wenn Frei.Wild nicht rechts sind, bin ich sozialverträglich, sean ist nicht merkwürdig und baron kind 2 hat Freunde.



Ich glaube mit der Antwort kann ich etwas anfangen.^^


Oh, Saji ist da!


TYBALT LICHTBRINGER


----------



## Saji (17. August 2013)

Lustig wie hier wieder mit Frei.Wild rumgetrollt wird. Keine Ahnung von nix aber blöd daherreden.  Jaja, schenkt uns Dummheit, kein Niveau, das dumme Volk ist schnell zufrieden. 

Hauptsache die Medien finden wieder jemanden den sie durch den Kakao ziehen können, damit sich Gutmenschen und Wutbürger profilieren können. Wo käme man denn dahin wenn Südtiroler einfach so auf Deutsch über ihre Heimatliebe singen könnten? Also sowas, nein, sowas würde im deutschen Schlager nicht passieren.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2013)

Ich halt mich aus dem Thema raus. 
Ich kenne Freiwild nicht (genug), und habe jetzt auch keine Lust was drüber zu lesen. Muss Motes of Harmony farmen! Und danach im Bettchen lesen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis Morgen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. August 2013)

Watn hier los ihr lappen ?


----------



## orkman (18. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Watn hier los ihr lappen ?



nix ... deshalb schreibt niemand


----------



## Aun (18. August 2013)

neue runde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. August 2013)

Weiß einer ob das buffed magazin im abo früher bei einem ist als am kiosk ?


----------



## Aun (18. August 2013)

glaube da war iwas mit onlinelesen. aber wer liest schon buffedmagazin ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. August 2013)

ehh weil kollege mir geschrieben hat das was mit gamescom von letzten jahr drin steht und ich in dem heft verewigt bin ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2013)

Oh Gott wir haben einen Grottenschlechten Mage im Raid.

DER BENUTZT SEINEN ZAUBERSTAB >.>


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. August 2013)

cool also ich würde so was auch bringen nur hab ich keinen mage sondern hexer^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2013)

Der Typ meint das ernst. Der Scherzt nicht.

Er fährt eine Grottenschlechte Rotation und steht nie in seiner Rune (Er setzt sie erst garnicht) als Arkanmage!

(Wenn jetzt jemand sagt Arkanmage wäre schlecht: Ich mache 140-150k Schaden)


----------



## Aun (18. August 2013)

general vezax lässt grüßen ^^ hey das war doch damals geil  vllt sollte im mal jemand hervorrufen und mp5 erklären ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. August 2013)

dann kick denn der wer nen fall für schick in vor und alle warten ^^ beim boss pull


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2013)

Bin leider kein Raidlead. Und das ist so voll der Therapeuten Raid, die kicken nicht so grundlos.


----------



## Olliruh (18. August 2013)

Hi guys


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. August 2013)

hi


----------



## Aun (18. August 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hi guys



olli hat den schönsten arsch der welt!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. August 2013)

hehehehe^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2013)

Hordler antworte mal auf die pn ^^


----------



## Olliruh (18. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> olli hat den schönsten arsch der welt!



das ist fakt und bleibt, mach dich rar wie gepackte datein


----------



## Aun (18. August 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> mach dich rar wie gepackte datein



da macht man einmal ein lob..... weisste was?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. August 2013)

pn ist raus


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> pn ist raus



Schaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaade


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. August 2013)

Habe kaum Zeit, bin sehr beschäftigt mit meinem neuen Job:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gITYn6UP1WQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. August 2013)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Habe kaum Zeit, bin sehr beschäftigt mit meinem neuen Job:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was du lebst, haben dich ja ewig nicht mehr gesehen ^^


sean pn


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2013)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Habe kaum Zeit, bin sehr beschäftigt mit meinem neuen Job:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, sehr Zukunftsträchtig. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg im weiteren Aufstieg. Vielleicht darfst du ja irgendwann mal Tortenböden legen!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. August 2013)

^^ nacht ihr Preußen und nicht Preußen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. August 2013)

Bei uns ist Jahrmarkt, man hört nur noch "TAAATÜÜÜÜTAAAATAAAA".

Die Yolohipsterfagkiddys mit Undercut und ihre Jutebeuteljackdanieltshirttrangende Freundinnen liegen alle betrunken rum.
Nicht zu vergessen unsere ganzen anderen Assis die rumstressen und anderen grundlos aufs Maul schlagen.
Ich wohne hier so gerne!x)

Es ist unfassbar wie viele potentielle RTL-Kandidaten hier ihr Unswesen treiben.


----------



## Aun (18. August 2013)

wo kommst noch gleich her? ^^ sonst mach mit, wenn du morgen net placken musst 

schrotti hör auf im forum zu stalken und komm sb! aber pronto!


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Bei uns ist Jahrmarkt, man hört nur noch "TAAATÜÜÜÜTAAAATAAAA".
> 
> Die Yolohipsterfagkiddys mit Undercut und ihre Jutebeuteljackdanieltshirttrangende Freundinnen liegen alle betrunken rum.
> Nicht zu vergessen unsere ganzen anderen Assis die rumstressen und anderen grundlos aufs Maul schlagen.
> ...



Wo kommste denn wech?^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. August 2013)

Bad Kreuznach!

Achso wir lösen Köln als Homohochburg sicher ab, so many fags spotted!

Nein, morgen geht meine neue Schule los! Da muss ich doch ein ausgeschlafenen, ausgeglichenen und freundlichen Eindruck hinterlassen!


----------



## Aun (18. August 2013)

bei berufsschule kannste immer blau auftauchen, hauptsache du tauchst auf ^^ kenne da so manchen lehrer, jeden tag ne pulle braunen alle nach 6 stunden ^^ 

wobei bad kreuznach geht ja noch, bist ja nah am schnee im sommer


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wobei bad kreuznach geht ja noch, bist ja nah am schnee im sommer :laugh:



Wenn es nur nicht so verdammt wahr wäre!!


----------



## Aun (18. August 2013)

pfffff amateur


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. August 2013)

Man nennt mich hier nur den Schneemann...


----------



## Aun (18. August 2013)

suchti ^^

neee spaß



Deanne schrieb:


> Freunde von mir sind auch Erzieher und bei denen wird auf Ausflügen auch nur geflirtet und gefummelt. Zum Glück studiere ich Geschichte, da sehen alle scheiße aus und kleiden sich wie vor 200 Jahren. Irgendwie passend.




arrr jawoll! müssen wirrrr mal wiederrrrrr irrrgendwo einmarrrschierren!! also auf mein geschichte lk 15 pkt bin ich stolz ^^ huehuehue


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> suchti ^^
> 
> neee spaß
> 
> ...




Geschichte war immer eins meiner Lieblingsfächer, außer beim WK 1-2, da bin ich immer eingeschlafen. :x


----------



## Olliruh (18. August 2013)

Die alten Casper Alben sind soooo dope


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> arrr jawoll! müssen wirrrr mal wiederrrrrr irrrgendwo einmarrrschierren!! also auf mein geschichte lk 15 pkt bin ich stolz ^^ huehuehue



Möchten sie das kleine Sieb? ODER MÖCHTEN SIE DAS TOTALE SIEB?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Möchten sie das kleine Sieb? ODER MÖCHTEN SIE DAS TOTALE SIEB?


DAS DU DA JETZT ANKOMMST WAR MIR SO KLAR!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> DAS DU DA JETZT ANKOMMST WAR MIR SO KLAR!!!



CAPSLOCK MODE ACTIVATED!


----------



## Olliruh (18. August 2013)

14 Pkt im Erdkunde LK


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> CAPSLOCK MODE ACTIVATED!


SONST LIEST ES DOCH KEINER!


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2013)

*Hat kein Abi war aber aufm Gymi*
Abgebrochen wegen keine Lust mehr! Studiere aber trotzdem (Nach der Ausbildung)(Geschichte 2 Politik 1- Philosophie 2+)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Hat kein Abi war aber aufm Gymi*
> Abgebrochen wegen keine Lust mehr! Studiere aber trotzdem (Nach der Ausbildung)(Geschichte 2 Politik 1- Philosophie 2+)



Was studierst du denn dann?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Was studierst du denn dann?



Umweltschutztechnik :>


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Umweltschutztechnik :>



Dann kannst du sicher danach beim Hagelabwehrministerium anfangen!

Mal im Ernst, was lernt man da?
Für mich klingt das nach Müll sortieren und Abgasfilter bauen.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Dann kannst du sicher danach beim Hagelabwehrministerium anfangen!
> 
> Mal im Ernst, was lernt man da?
> Für mich klingt das nach Müll sortieren und Abgasfilter bauen.



Nicht ganz. (Ganz dreist kopiert)

Umweltschutztechnikerinnen und -techniker sorgen dafür, dass unsere Luft rein bleibt, dass Lebensmittel und Getränke schadstofffrei sind, dass Häuser vor Lärm und Erschütterung geschützt sind und dass in unseren Seen und Flüssen bedenkenlos gebadet werden kann. Sie stellen die dafür notwendigen Filter- oder Wiederaufbereitungsanlagen zur Verfügung, entnehmen Luft-, Boden- oder Gewässerproben und führen Testreihen und Messungen durch. Sie dokumentieren die Ergebnisse, erstellen Statistiken und suchen nach geeigneten Maßnahmen bei Grenzwertüberschreitungen.

Die Techniker für Umweltschutz bauen Filter für Verbrennungsanlagen, kontrollieren die Einhaltung von Umweltschutzbestimmungen in Betrieben, beraten Unternehmen, wo sie Energie einsparen können oder wie sie die Produktion so optimieren können, dass weniger Restmüll anfällt. Sie messen den Lärmpegel an Autobahnen und planen oder empfehlen den Bau von speziellen Lärmschutzwänden. 

Umweltschutztechnikerinnen und -techniker arbeiten im Maschinen- und Anlagenbau, in Prüflabors von Verbänden und Behörden, bei Rohstofflieferanten oder in der Energiewirtschaft. Sie können sich auf eher beratende oder auch praktisch-technische Aufgaben spezialisieren.


Mein Ziel wäre so das Labor oder auch die Energiewirtschaft.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. August 2013)

oder kurz: Ein Umweltschutztechniker ist ein arroganter Hippie.


----------



## Aun (18. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Hat kein Abi war aber aufm Gymi*
> Abgebrochen wegen keine Lust mehr! Studiere aber trotzdem (Nach der Ausbildung)(Geschichte 2 Politik 1- Philosophie 2+)




dummschwätzer wie über mir beschrieben. dachte du machst erzieherisches praktikum? ^^  

habe umwelt- und energieprozesstechnik studiert.
der totale crap..... wirst am ende als müllmann verkauft, weil du ne verbrennungsanlage steuern kannst.....

naja ich werd dann wohl mal ins bett gehen, arbeit ruft ^^(und nein nicht als müllmann........)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> naja ich werd dann wohl mal ins bett gehen, arbeit ruft ^^(und nein nicht als müllmann........)



Gute Nacht, gut das du gehst dann geh ich jetzt auch, gucke sonst ständig ob du gepostet hast im NS!


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> oder kurz: Ein Umweltschutztechniker ist ein arroganter Hippie.



So in etwa!



Aun schrieb:


> dummschwätzer wie über mir beschrieben. dachte du machst erzieherisches praktikum? ^^
> 
> habe umwelt- und energieprozesstechnik studiert.
> der totale crap..... wirst am ende als müllmann verkauft, weil du ne verbrennungsanlage steuern kannst.....
> ...



Ich lass es mal auf mich zukommen. Wenn du recht hast, dann grüße ich dich Mittwochs und Freitags morgens beim Müllabholen (Kaffee und Süddeutsche nicht vergessen!)


----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2013)

Eigentlich sollte man dich schon alleine deswegen loben, weil du dich dazu entschieden hast weder Bösewicht noch Medienkasper zu werden. Wenn du kein Abi hast, was dann? Wilslt du es nachholen? Berufskolleg?


----------



## Wynn (19. August 2013)

was habt ihr das wochende getrieben als ich weg war ?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SSA84_jW1f4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich hätte nicht gedacht das ich mal wegen einem Youtube Video heulen würde >.>


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

and the magic is gone...


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2013)

Welche Magic?


----------



## Saji (19. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Welche Magic?



Die Wynn-free Magic.


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

he has seen some shit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgendwie total süüüüß


----------



## Wynn (19. August 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Die Wynn-free Magic.



als hättet ihr am wochende was gross getan ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Die Wynn-free Magic.


GTFO WYNN


----------



## Legendary (19. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> GTFO WYNN



+1


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

lmfao ^^

hier mal musikalische untermalung




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P9mwELXPGbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> als hättet ihr am wochende was gross getan ^^



Auch wenn ich deine Obsession für Fäkalien eigenartig finde, muss ich dir sagen, dass ich am Wochenende mindestens zwei Mal groß getan habe.


----------



## Wynn (19. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> GTFO WYNN



das ist aber nicht sehr sozial kompatibel 



Schrottinator schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich deine Obsession für Fäkalien eigenartig finde, muss ich dir sagen, dass ich am Wochenende mindestens zwei Mal groß getan habe.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsVgi8hoFFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TH_YbBHVF4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Guten Abend


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2013)




----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2013)

Erst will er kostenlos Spiele, dann added man ihn und dann isser einfach offline.


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2013)

Sorry das DIng hat nicht aufgeploppt 
Achja und mein Internet ist irgendwie nicht so dolle heute disconected mich alle 10 Minuten


----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vVLEL77JXV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (20. August 2013)

Hahaha, aber das finde ich noch besser. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_1v_EcjeIkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Hahaha, aber das finde ich noch besser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totally destroyed my childhood.

DU MONSTER


----------



## Aun (20. August 2013)

fucktale woohoooooooo 

meh is mich langweilig


----------



## Deanne (20. August 2013)

Oh Gott, gut, dass ich das Video nicht posten konnte...


----------



## Aun (20. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh Gott, gut, dass ich das Video nicht posten musste...



fixd ^^

meine liebe, wenn du wüsstest ^^. die raging mods ham schon wieder die hälfte gelöscht ^^


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Totally destroyed my childhood.
> 
> DU MONSTER







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=87GsHvjes6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (20. August 2013)

reflox, du sollst nicht dauernd auf deinen neuen beruf zeigen..... du schlampe


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> reflox, du sollst nicht dauernd auf deinen neuen beruf zeigen..... du schlampe



pshht


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2013)

Reflox ist jetzt ein Ladyboy geworden?


----------



## Schrottinator (20. August 2013)

Why not? Sometimes a chick with a Richard does the trick.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Why not? Sometimes a chick with a Richard does the trick.



ahuehuehue



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohai


----------



## tear_jerker (22. August 2013)

edit: nvm, sorry guys hab die regeln vergessen >.<


----------



## Derulu (22. August 2013)

*schaut auf die Uhr* 

Hm? Eventuell andere Zeitzone?

*schaut nochmal auf die Uhr*

2 Stunden lang geht's hier noch weiter: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/189629-der-guten-morgaehn-smalltalk-thread/page__st__21040


----------



## Aun (22. August 2013)

genau die richtige zeit du hater


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. August 2013)

nachtiii


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2013)

Guten Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabend


----------



## Aun (23. August 2013)

es ist zeit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (23. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DGxgFxF47XY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Könnte grad einschlafen ...


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2013)

Aufs Wochenende Knie putt gemacht. Genau was ich wollte =_=


----------



## Legendary (23. August 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Aufs Wochenende Knie putt gemacht. Genau was ich wollte =_=






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## Aun (23. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> :>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dBCkoDJkIOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Warten warten waaaaarten


----------



## Aun (24. August 2013)

nachtschwärmer und es ist nichts los....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Armer WKM *schnief*


----------



## Schrottinator (25. August 2013)

Paar Upgrades später macht auch das Wubwubwub Laune. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2013)

sup?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aQeIDhz-_eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (25. August 2013)

wochenendendefeiern


----------



## seanbuddha (25. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ng6iXYlTk78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sdmsRcsl_xA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. August 2013)

So endlich von der gamescom heimgekehrt. ^^


----------



## Wynn (27. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als ob bei den bild noch jemand die überschrift lesen tut ^^


----------



## Aun (27. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ello ladies


----------



## Wynn (27. August 2013)

angeblich soll das ja nur kunstoff sein die brüste laut den videokommentaren aber das kann wohl uns nur die person genau sagen die das interview führte ^^


----------



## Aun (27. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (27. August 2013)

ah du hast den facebook eintrag also gefunden von dem artikel ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2013)

Bonjour mesdames.


----------



## Aun (28. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bonjour mesdames.



na schätzlein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> na schätzlein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hrm. Irgendwas mag ich an der Frau nicht, aber ich weiss nicht was. Kommt mir nicht natürlich genug rüber das Lächeln.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. August 2013)

Vielleicht die Tatsache das sie als gif im Computer ist und grade nicht auf meinem Bett sitzt.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2013)

Immer diese Lustmolche


----------



## Schrottinator (28. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hrm. Irgendwas mag ich an der Frau nicht, aber ich weiss nicht was. Kommt mir nicht natürlich genug rüber das Lächeln.



Dass sie vermutlich keinen Penis hat?


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Dass sie vermutlich keinen Penis hat?



Heisse ich Reflox? Ich mag keine Shemales.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. August 2013)

Schrotti ist auch nicht mehr der jüngste, das musst du ihm nachsehen. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Schrotti ist auch nicht mehr der jüngste, das musst du ihm nachsehen. ^^



Stimmt, der braucht mal eine Brille.
Apropos Brille, ich hoffe meine ist Morgen da *bet*


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. August 2013)

Jo, ich drück die Daumen. =)

Hm, meine Mutter hat heute Geburtstag. Muss ich ja nett sein. ^^




Grade auf mein Konto geguckt. Selten hat mich etwas so beruhigt.


----------



## FoKzT (28. August 2013)

war ne zeit lang weg aber jetzt bin ich wieder da und in dürstöber das Forum ^^ war im Urlaub in Spanien für 3 Wochen war geil hat sich gelohnt , war zwar hin und wieder mal on aber das am Tablet von dem Freund meiner Mutter aber egal


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2013)

FoKzT schrieb:


> war ne zeit lang weg aber jetzt bin ich wieder da und in dürstöber das Forum ^^ war im Urlaub in Spanien für 3 Wochen war geil hat sich gelohnt , war zwar hin und wieder mal on aber das am Tablet von dem Freund meiner Mutter aber egal






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (28. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

und es war hier so schön ruhig ^^ 

bwahahaha sean.  you


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2013)

Ich will aber nicht von dir geliebt werden D:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2013)

FoKzT schrieb:


> war ne zeit lang weg aber jetzt bin ich wieder da und in dürstöber das Forum ^^ war im Urlaub in Spanien für 3 Wochen war geil hat sich gelohnt , war zwar hin und wieder mal on aber das am Tablet von dem Freund meiner Mutter aber egal






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich will aber nicht von dir geliebt werden D:







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTN6Du3MCgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. August 2013)

Iwie mag ich das Lied


----------



## Deanne (29. August 2013)

FoKzT schrieb:


> war ne zeit lang weg aber jetzt bin ich wieder da und in dürstöber das Forum ^^ war im Urlaub in Spanien für 3 Wochen war geil hat sich gelohnt , war zwar hin und wieder mal on aber das am Tablet von dem Freund meiner Mutter aber egal



Toller Nickname. Habe direkt ein böses Wort gelesen...


----------



## zoizz (29. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stand 29.8.13 gegen 21:36 Uhr.
Letzte Post um 16:44 Uhr.

Ich beantrage eine Serverzusammenlegung wie in WoW, um die Population auf den Spielwelten zu erhöhen.


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2013)

falsches forum 

gehört in den buffed support


----------



## H2OTest (29. August 2013)

so kekse?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (29. August 2013)

ohne mich geht hier leider nichts


----------



## H2OTest (29. August 2013)

Gönn dir erstmal Posts


----------



## zoizz (29. August 2013)

Ich mag Kekse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (29. August 2013)

Bei mir um die Ecke gibts gerade ein riesiges Feuerwerk. Krach, bumm! Und ich will gerade einen anspruchsvollen Artikel lesen.

Und das nur, weil heute ein Marathon vor meiner Tür stattgefunden hat. Deswegen kam ich 20 Minuten lang nicht in meine Bude.


----------



## Aun (29. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> ohne mich geht hier leider nichts






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nice try


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2013)

lag ne halbe stunde im Bett, weil ich nicht schlafen konnte und nu hock ich wieder hier, und morgen um 5 hoch. gg body.


----------



## Deanne (29. August 2013)

Ich kann das Elend nicht mehr angucken und kaufe mir morgen endlich einen neuen Bildschirm. 



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> lag ne halbe stunde im Bett, weil ich nicht schlafen konnte und nu hock ich wieder hier, und morgen um 5 hoch. gg body.




 Nice, GZ dazu. Das macht richtig Laune. :-(


----------



## Baron King Zwei (29. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> lag ne halbe stunde im Bett, weil ich nicht schlafen konnte und nu hock ich wieder hier, und morgen um 5 hoch. gg body.



da wo ich herkomme ist die nacht noch jung, wir sollten schön einen saufen gehen)

warum gibt es hier eigentlich kein like?
ich würde alles liken was ich schreibe lol


----------



## Aun (29. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> warum gibt es hier eigentlich kein like?
> ich würde alles liken was ich schreibe lol



und alle anderen so buffies so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> da wo ich herkomme ist die nacht noch jung, wir sollten schön einen saufen gehen)



Danke, nein. Unter der Woche ist nicht mehr drin.

Samstag ist Kiez Tag bei mir.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> warum gibt es hier eigentlich kein like?
> ich würde alles liken was ich schreibe lol






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (29. August 2013)

Facepalm? Von vorgestern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2013)

reagiert doch nicht immer auf sowat.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (29. August 2013)




----------



## Schrottinator (29. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> reagiert doch nicht immer auf sowat.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2013)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=core&module=global&section=reputation&do=add_rating&app_rate=forums&type=pid&type_id=3384784&rating=1&secure_key=5a8f3d2d666204cf9ca663ff6675352f&post_return=3384784


----------



## Olliruh (29. August 2013)

Studiere jetzt doch in dortmund


----------



## Aun (29. August 2013)

wieso das?


----------



## seanbuddha (29. August 2013)

So ein Wichser hat mich um 10000g betrogen! 
Aber nunja. Dafür habe ich meine T3 Schultern <3


----------



## Legendary (29. August 2013)

Süß...WoW.


----------



## Aun (29. August 2013)

naja man sollte goldhain rp nicht mit der herbertstrasse verwechseln


----------



## Schrottinator (29. August 2013)

Stimmt, bei der Herbertstraße hat man wenigstens den Samstagabend nicht vergeudet.


----------



## Aun (29. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Stimmt, bei der Herbertstraße hat man wenigstens den Samstagabend nicht vergeudet.



iykwim


----------



## seanbuddha (29. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> naja man sollte goldhain rp nicht mit der herbertstrasse verwechseln



Witzbold.


----------



## Aun (29. August 2013)

ich weiß ^^


----------



## Olliruh (30. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wieso das?



Nachrückverfahren <333


----------



## Aun (30. August 2013)

oha na dann gz.
mein tip: übertreibs im ersten semester nicht mit feierrei! bleib am ball. die fiese überraschung kommt spätestens im januar bzw im 2. semester oder praktikum.
ich musste das auf die harte tour lernen


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> die fiese überraschung kommt spätestens im januar bzw im 2. semester oder praktikum.



Auch Tripper genannt.


----------



## Aun (30. August 2013)

du sollst nicht immer von dir auf andere schlussfolgern.....


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2013)

Entschuldige, aber ich musste ihn ja warnen, dass ich mir das von dir geholt habe Aun.


----------



## Aun (30. August 2013)

das wars wert


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2013)

Nein, nicht wirklich. Du bist ziemlich schlecht im Bett.


----------



## Aun (30. August 2013)

gestern haste mich noch zurück gewiesen. gibs zu, du wolltest es doch auch


----------



## Aun (30. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

party hard


----------



## Wynn (30. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (31. August 2013)

Oh man, Samstag abend und ich bin schon hier. Aber immerhin nicht mehr nüchtern.
Also sind meine Fehler und Ausfälle für heute abend entschuldigt. Und dazu bekommt jeder eine zweite Chance.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hallo buffies


----------



## Aun (31. August 2013)

wenn du wüsstest, wie oft ich hier imj forum schon hackedicht gepostet habe


----------



## zoizz (31. August 2013)

Ma noch´n bissl Forumsterror betreiben


cheers Aun 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. August 2013)

ich hab noch 2 bier ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2013)

Ich wäre ein toller Diktator *
*

*
*

*Du als Diktator:*
*Talent:*Fantastisch*
Deine Amtszeit:*22 Jahre
*Führungsstil*:technokratisch
*Ideologie*:Sozialistisch*

So verlief Deine Diktatur:*
Der Sozialismus des 21. Jahrhunderts trägt Deinen Namen! Du hast Dich mit raffinierten Methoden, viel Blendwerk und der richtigen Dosis Liberalität über viele Jahre an der Macht halten können. Deine Gegner haben sich an Dir einfach die Zähne ausgebissen. Der Wirtschaft gehts zwar nicht mehr ganz so gut, aber was solls?! Dummerweise hast Du Dir eines Tages die Finger an einer Ausgabe des "Kapitals" von Karl Marx die Finger geschnitten. Die anschließende Blutvergiftung war ganz sicher nur ein dummer Unfall. Die Menschen trauern noch viele Monate um Dich.

*Job-Alternativen*:Versicherungsmathematiker, PayPal-Betrüger



*http://www.diktatorcheck.de/test/ *


----------



## win3ermute (31. August 2013)

Bin beim zweiten Bier; will aber nicht so richtig laufen. 10 to go...


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2013)

Alte Säufer... *Mit Krischwein anstößt*


----------



## zoizz (31. August 2013)

unsere Angie trinkt Kirschwein ... deswegen schonmal pauschal anti.


Oh man, musste ich für die paar worte viel korrieregieren. 

Cheers mates 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gut das morgen Sonntag ist.


----------



## win3ermute (31. August 2013)

Wir können ja schmutzige Lieder singen... oder irgendwas halbwegs "prolliges", das zwar peinlich, aber entschuldbar ist...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZm4zseMok0[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> unsere Angie trinkt Kirschwein ... deswegen schonmal pauschal anti.



Und Hitler hat sicherlich auch mal ein Bierchen gezischt...deswegen schonmal pauschal anti.


Merkste jetzt wie bescheuert deine Aussage ist?^^


----------



## win3ermute (31. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und Hitler hat sicherlich auch mal ein Bierchen gezischt...deswegen schonmal pauschal anti.
> 
> 
> Merkste jetzt wie bescheuert deine Aussage ist?^^



Hitler war abstinent. Und VegetArier!


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Hitler war abstinent. Und VegetArier!



Er war bestimmt nicht immer abstinent (Hatte ich impliziert...ich wusste das er abstinent lebte. Und der war nicht ganz Vegetarier, er hat Fisch gegessen. Sein Lieblingsgericht war Buttermandelforelle)


----------



## zoizz (31. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Merkste jetzt wie bescheuert deine Aussage ist?^^


ja ... aber ... 


zoizz schrieb:


> ... nicht mehr nüchtern.
> Also sind meine Fehler und Ausfälle für heute abend entschuldigt.
> 
> 
> ...









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1lEI9tWCEws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2013)

Die fröhlichen Baumfreunde sind doof >.>


----------



## win3ermute (31. August 2013)

Angie trägt Kleidung! Hitler trug Kleidung! Da muß den Leuten doch was auffallen!

Tante Edith: Ich hör mir jetzt das "Happy Tree Friends"-Theme in Drei-Stunden-Schleife an. Mal sehen, was das zusammen mit einem leicht trunkenem Hirn fabriziert...


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Angie trägt Kleidung! Hitler trug Kleidung! Da muß den Leuten doch was auffallen!



Wir sollten alle die Kleidung niederlegen und dem Ruf der Natur folgen! Ich wollte schon immer mal die fette alte Kassiererin bei uns im Netto nackt sehen!


----------



## zoizz (31. August 2013)

Ist win3ermute da etwas etwas großem auf der Spur?


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2013)

Sehen sie mehr um 12.


----------



## win3ermute (31. August 2013)

Ich bin immer noch für einen Thread namens "Nur besoffen posten!". Gut, die Problematik hinsichtlich Jugendschutz und Ruf der Plattform ist mir selbstverständlich nicht entgangen, aber in Hinsicht auf "Entertainment" bin ich nach wie vor dafür...


----------



## zoizz (31. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sehen sie mehr um 12.



400sec to go.


----------



## Aun (1. September 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wir können ja schmutzige Lieder singen... oder irgendwas halbwegs "prolliges", das zwar peinlich, aber entschuldbar ist...



scheiße an der sackbehaarung zeugt von einer männerpaarung!


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2013)

Das ist gerade eine fast herbstliche Kühle, die mir da aus der geöffneten Balkontür entgegenkommt... me not like


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2013)

The MS Niveau is sinking.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oGxkrwKYgMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. September 2013)

*Du als Diktator:*
*Talent:*Fantastisch*
Deine Amtszeit:*20 Jahre
*Führungsstil*:technokratischIdeologie:Nationalistisch
*So verlief Deine Diktatur:*
Viktor Orbán wäre stolz auf Dich! Du hast der deutschen Nation wieder zu Stolz verholfen. So lächerliche Dinge wie diese Weltkriege, ach &#8211; Du hast es ja aus den Geschichtsbüchern gestrichen. Deine Herrschaft war solide und lang, der linke Pöbel hatte nichts zu melden. Am Ende hast Du die Macht an den Verteidigungsminister abgegeben und genießt den Lebensabend auf Deinem Landsitz im schönen Ostpreußen.Job-Alternativen:


Versicherungsmathematiker, PayPal-Betrüger

hehe ich bin am Leben geblieben und chille in Ostpreußen ^^ das mal cool ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> *Du als Diktator:*
> *Talent:*Fantastisch*
> Deine Amtszeit:*20 Jahre
> *Führungsstil*:technokratischIdeologie:Nationalistisch
> ...



Buuuuuh! Mal schauen ob ich die schlimmste diktatur hinbekomme.


*Du als Diktator:*
*Talent:*Talentfrei, aber stets bemüht*
Deine Amtszeit:*3 Jahre
Führungsstil:Tyrannisch
Ideologie:Faschistoid*

So verlief Deine Diktatur:*
Nach Deiner Machtergreifung hast Du einen totalitären Staat aufgebaut, der manch einen historischen Vergleich nicht zu scheuen braucht. Dummerweise haben die Menschen dieses Mal schon früh begonnen, einen effektiven und friedlichen Widerstand gegen Dich zu organisieren. Dienst nach Vorschrift, Arbeitsverweigerung und despektierliche Videos auf YouTube haben Deine Autorität solange untergraben, bis Du am Ende freiwillig die Segel gestrichen hast. Als Gegenzug gestand man Dir Straffreiheit zu und Du arbeitest jetzt als kleiner Standesbeamter im schwäbischen Rottweil.

Job-Alternativen:Ringrichter, Brandstifter


Ich versuchs nochmal >.>


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2013)

Mich habense nach 4 Jahren aus dem Amt gejagt und das Teil unterstellt mir auch noch Islamfeindlichkeit, obwohl ich nur die Brauereien subventioniert und die Kirchen gegeneinander aufgewiegelt habe...


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2013)

Also bisher hatte ich die beste Diktatur ^^ Also die eine Seite zuvor, meine erste.


----------



## Aun (1. September 2013)

bist du ein schlechter diktator
ich habs auf 22 geschafft. im ersten versuch


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. September 2013)

^^
tja 20 jahre wer schafts länger ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2013)

Ich hatte 22 Jahre Herrschaft... beim ersten Versuch. Aber von euch saufnasen liest ja keiner richtig >.>



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich wäre ein toller Diktator *
> *
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## Aun (1. September 2013)

ja warum auch ^^, weil keiner dich als diktator will


----------



## Wynn (1. September 2013)

dafuq ?

Feindbilder
Apple User & Tanz theater choreagraphen

ideaologie
raus aus den eu
arbeit muss sich wieder lohnen
das internet rettet uns

justiz 50%

pressefreiheit 100%

netzzensur keine

100% sozialstaat

schikanen
regierungskritiker
künstler
ausländische firmen

religion
die kirche ist frei

wirtschaft keine einschränkung

charakter
humor, analystisch, optimistisch, tiefenentspannt


Du als Diktator:

Talent:	Ausbaufähig, aber vorhanden
Deine Amtszeit:	7 Jahre
Führungsstil:	technokratisch
Ideologie:	Sozialistisch
So verlief Deine Diktatur:
Du hast dem Sozialismus ein neues Gesicht gegeben. Dein Gesicht! Die Menschen lieben Dich, international wirst Du von Linken bewundert. Klar, hier und da hast Du auch mal den einen oder anderen politischen Gegner verschwinden lassen. Im Großen und Ganzen aber ist Deine Herrschaft erstaunlich liberal verlaufen. Zu liberal: Am Ende haben sich Angehörige der ehemaligen Oberschicht gegen Dich verschworen und landesweite Streiks angezettelt. Nach Deiner Absetzung durch das Volk konntest Du aber noch nach Venezuela fliehen. Dort gibst Du jetzt reichen, weißen Touristen Unterricht im Limbo-Tanz.
Job-Alternativen:	Apotheker, Nerd


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ja warum auch ^^, weil keiner dich als diktator will


Wenn ich in 20 Jahren an der Macht bin lasse ich dich für diesen Comment exekutieren


----------



## Aun (1. September 2013)

es wäre mir eine ehre. 20 jahre voller meinungsfreiheit ^^ 

und nien zam wir führen hier keine politische meinungsdiskussion durch.....

bevor hier der erste mod am montag zum ragen anfängt ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2013)

*Rote Flaggen schwenkt*


----------



## Aun (1. September 2013)

^skandal!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. September 2013)

ganz leise anschleichen nen bier nehmen und auf antworten warten ^^


----------



## H2OTest (1. September 2013)

Ey, der Boss, ich debattier bei Markus Lanz,
über die Unzulänglichkeiten seines Armunfangs.
Daneben sitzt Karuzo und antwortet auf die Fragen
nur mit Lutsch mein Schwanz


----------



## Aun (1. September 2013)

dann guck pro7 ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (2. September 2013)

So, bringen wir hier mal Schwung rein!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mZVA7Jw74eY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2013)

Hier ist schon lange kein Schwung mehr...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e7bxXjQL3cY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (2. September 2013)

jetzt hast du es ganz getötet

ich hab übrigens das große privileg die in hamburg sehen zu dürfen, ich hoffe wir sehen uns da endlich mal))


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2013)

Ist ein Tag nach meinem B-Day, wird dann mein 2tes Mal Placebo live


----------



## seanbuddha (2. September 2013)

*Macht sich eine Flasche Kirschwein auf*


----------



## H2OTest (2. September 2013)

*stellt warmen sake in die runde*


----------



## seanbuddha (2. September 2013)

*Tauscht Sake gegen den Kirschwein*


----------



## Fakebook (2. September 2013)

*Schlendert mit einem feuerwehr-roten Energydrink-Rum-Gemisch in den Nachtschwärmer-Trööt*


----------



## seanbuddha (2. September 2013)

*Klaut sich den Rum aus dem gemisch*

Wieso habt ihr alle tolleren Alkohol als ich ._.


----------



## Aun (2. September 2013)

hmm vllt mal einkaufen gehen?


----------



## seanbuddha (2. September 2013)

Guter Rum ist teuer und für Sake müsste ich in die Stadt fahren >.>


----------



## Legendary (2. September 2013)

Also einfach mal ins Glas pissen oder wie?


----------



## seanbuddha (2. September 2013)

Ich glaub ich fahr am Samstag zum Markt und kaufe guten Met.


----------



## Aun (2. September 2013)

die leiden eines dorfjecken ^^ keine anständigen naturalien


----------



## Wynn (3. September 2013)

> du alte schwarze negermimose



nick nolte zu eddie murphy 1990 in "wieder 48 stunden"

schade das es solche buddy movies wie damals nicht mehr gibt ^^


----------



## Aun (3. September 2013)

ns bitches!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2013)

Ich schau die Gif seit 2 Minuten an und hoffe immer, dass sie die boobs zeigt


----------



## Manowar (3. September 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich schau die Gif seit 2 Minuten an und hoffe immer, dass sie die boobs zeigt


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. September 2013)

Also @Sean hier mal nen Bericht also hier die hp über elektro autos wo (fast alles anders steht) http://www.mein-elektroauto.com/die-vor-und-nachteile-von-elektroautos/ 
und http://www.elektroauto-fahren.com/ da hab ich gelesen das es zwar die kraftwerk defizite gibt, aber zwischen 0-100km gibt es so um die 20 besitzer geschätzt also ist das nicht so dramatisch.
es kann sein das die das pushen aber klingt auch sehr informativ für mich.


----------



## Aun (3. September 2013)

hahahahaa hat meine falle hervorragend funktioniert ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (3. September 2013)

Eine Seite, auf der E-Autos bejubelt werden... japp, da wird alles stehen. 



Aun schrieb:


> hahahahaa hat meine falle hervorragend funktioniert ^^




Die sind aber auch edel..


----------



## seanbuddha (3. September 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Also @Sean hier mal nen Bericht also hier die hp über elektro autos wo (fast alles anders steht) http://www.mein-elek...n-elektroautos/
> und http://www.elektroauto-fahren.com/ da hab ich gelesen das es zwar die kraftwerk defizite gibt, aber zwischen 0-100km gibt es so um die 20 besitzer geschätzt also ist das nicht so dramatisch.
> es kann sein das die das pushen aber klingt auch sehr informativ für mich.



Glaube nur den Statistiken die du auch selbst gefälscht hast...

Dasselbe kann man auf die Seite übertragen ^^

Elektroautos bleiben weiterhin nicht Umweltfreundlich, solange noch kein besseres Speichermedium für die Energie gefunden wurde.


*


*· Das e-Mobile fährt CO2 neutral, wenn es mit erneuerbaren Strom betankt wird

Schon der erste Bullshit den ich lese ^^


*










*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2013)

WANN ZIEHT SIE DAS TEIL ENDLICH HOCH


----------



## H2OTest (3. September 2013)

Notgeil?


----------



## Aun (3. September 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> WANN ZIEHT SIE DAS TEIL ENDLICH HOCH





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab seit langem mal wieder french toast zum essen gemacht ^^ es war extrem lecker. und ihr gaffer so?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2013)

@H2O Ja, komm her...


----------



## seanbuddha (3. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich hab seit langem mal wieder french toast zum essen gemacht ^^ es war extrem lecker. und ihr gaffer so?



Bei mir gabs heute fast nur Zigaretten weil ich wegen dem Ausbildungsanfang morgen nervös wie hulle bin.



Hordlerkiller, je länger ich auf der Seite bin desto angepisster werde ich xD

Unwort des Jahrhunderts:

Co2 Neutral


----------



## Aun (3. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs heute fast nur Zigaretten weil ich wegen dem Ausbildungsanfang morgen nervös wie hulle bin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab heut auch gute 20 gramm geraucht..... ( für die horste hier, DREHTABAK...)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. September 2013)

hab nix gefälscht und wenn du das silitium meinst ja das stimmt, aber 
wo gewinn da auf leider auf bisschen verlust (will das jetzt nicht gutheissen)


----------



## seanbuddha (3. September 2013)

Ich bin mal schlafen, muss morgen früh aus den Federn.

Zug fahren, jeden Tag! Elektrisch betrieben >


----------



## Manowar (3. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hordlerkiller, je länger ich auf der Seite bin desto angepisster werde ich xD
> 
> Unwort des Jahrhunderts:
> 
> Co2 Neutral



Aber hey.. die Vermarktung ist super! 

Viel Glück morgen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. September 2013)

jo viel glück und beende jetzt mein streit mit dir der endet sonst nie ^^


----------



## Konov (3. September 2013)

whoop whoop


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. September 2013)

nacht


----------



## Manowar (3. September 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> jo viel glück und beende jetzt mein streit mit dir der endet sonst nie ^^



http://green.wiwo.de/frage-der-woche-wie-umweltfreundlich-sind-elektroautos-wirklich/

Ich versteh ja, dass man nicht mehr an die Tanke will und wenn die geringe Reichweite zum Fahrprofil passt..
Soll jeder machen wie er will.
Ein E-Auto macht für mich erst Sinn, wenn Ökostrom bei 50%+ liegt und die Reichweite 500km+ beträgt.


----------



## Olliruh (3. September 2013)

Es ist Olli King der Rapbattles,bin das next level, du nur geschminkt wie Captain Jack Sparrow


----------



## H2OTest (3. September 2013)

Olli, hab ich deinen Käfig wieder aufgelassen?


----------



## Manowar (3. September 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Olli, hab ich deinen Käfig wieder aufgelassen?



Das wird ihn beschäftigen:



Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. September 2013)

we´ve about king rabattle. he was drowning ^^


----------



## H2OTest (3. September 2013)

ich locke ihn mit dem gif zurük ins gehege


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2013)

MACHT DASS ES AUFHÖRT D:


----------



## Wynn (3. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hq6zVECedAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2013)

sup?


----------



## Fakebook (4. September 2013)

Gibt es da irgendeinen kausalen Zusammenhang zwischen meinem Kommentar im Fratzenbuch zu türkischen Straßenhunden und der anschließenden Werbeeinblendung hier auf buffed für Haustier-Floh-Spray?


----------



## Aun (4. September 2013)

hmmm ka, dachte es lehnt sich an dein surf und suchverfahren an. daher blocke ich zb auch google analytics


----------



## Fakebook (4. September 2013)

Die FB-Story war eher belanglos. Ein ungegoogelter Auswurf meinerseits:



Spoiler



W. teilte Link:
"England hat die Quarantäne abgeschafft Einreise mit Hund und Katze deutlich erleichtert."

W. schrub:
"oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

T. schrub:
"ist ja an sich nicht so positiv. oder?"

Ich schrub:
"T., Ansichtssache. Nun werden sich die Reiseströme von Tiermessies mit türkischen Straßenhunden im Gepäck Richtung England verlagern. Verschafft deutschen Tierheimen eine Entlastung. Ökologisch gesehen bringt die verlängerte Reiseroute aber auch einen erhöhten Kerosinverbrauch mit sich.
/Troll off"



War daher überrascht, Flohzeuch-Werbung vorgesetzt zu bekommen. Ist auch völlig egal. Und immerhin kann ich nun mitreden, falls das Thema mal aufkommt


----------



## Aun (4. September 2013)

lulz. armes tuktuk


----------



## seanbuddha (5. September 2013)

Muahahaha!

Ich muss so früh aufstehen das ich noch den Nachtschwärmer unsicher machen kann!


----------



## Aun (5. September 2013)

sup?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. September 2013)

Erfolgreich einen Usernamen gemeldet. My work here is done 



Spoiler



Nein, liebe Mods. Ich werde kein Namecalling betreiben ^^




Gebt mir meinen belanglosen Keks!


----------



## Olliruh (5. September 2013)

CIV5 anybody ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. September 2013)

Vllt wenn du die Beine breit machst ...

watch out for the "hah gay"


----------



## Aun (5. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gebt mir meinen belanglosen Keks!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. September 2013)

ICH WILL DAS SPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIELEN


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. September 2013)

Mit Wollen geht hier schonmal garnichts ...


----------



## seanbuddha (5. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das gilt auch *Die Katze tätschel*


----------



## Aun (5. September 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ICH WILL DAS SPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIELEN



kinder mit nem willen kriegen dresche bis sie brüllen!

kost doch nur 29,99,- bei steam, du pussy


----------



## Olliruh (5. September 2013)

30€ zu viel


----------



## Aun (5. September 2013)

tja dan kannst du nicht spielen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> tja dan kannst du nicht spielen


u so gemein


----------



## Olliruh (5. September 2013)

muss ich wohl mit meiner freundin spielen


----------



## Aun (5. September 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> u so gemein






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




muahahahaha


----------



## Olliruh (6. September 2013)

zu viele gifs zu wenig CIV5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. September 2013)

WAS SIND DENN HEUTE ALLE SO WUSCHIG?! HORMONÜBERSCHUSS?!
Ist ja schlimm..


----------



## Aun (6. September 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> HORMONÜBERSCHUSS?!



bei ihm sicher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (6. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Anscheinend gehen dem tuck die Gifs aus. Nunja, nachdem mal von unbestimmter Seite ein Lob kam, er habe für alles ein Gif, wird sofort diese Lobgarantie in Anspruch genommen, auch auf die Gefahr hin, mit Wiederholungen zu leben. Poor? Judge!

Morgen neue Winterreifenfelgen kaufen. Und aufs Firmensommerfest. Vllt bleibt nen Firmenwagen hängen


----------



## Aun (6. September 2013)

schön wie sich der herr auf aussagen, anderer, beruft ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (7. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen wann der bei uns dann im kino kommt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2013)

Tote Hose wa


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2013)

Oh man


----------



## seanbuddha (9. September 2013)

ANZEIGE

DAS NEUESTE ENTER SHIKARI ALBUM

NUR 6,99 EURO AUF AMAZON.DE!

ANZEIGE


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. September 2013)

toll

viel spannender ist das: https://www.justareflektor.com/


----------



## Konov (9. September 2013)

Nachti


----------



## seanbuddha (9. September 2013)

ANZEIGE

KAUFEN SIE JETZT GÜNSTIG SAHNEBUTTER!

ANZEIGE


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. September 2013)

Nabend!


----------



## Aun (9. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ANZEIGE
> 
> KAUFEN SIE JETZT GÜNSTIG SAHNEBUTTER!
> 
> ANZEIGE






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh god why?


----------



## Chidoxyn (9. September 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> toll
> 
> viel spannender ist das: https://www.justareflektor.com/



Hab zwar keine cam aber ohne war das auch sehr interessant :O


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. September 2013)

sCHILLER, höre momentan wieder unendlich oft das Album Weltreise von 2001, habe es als Kind geliebt.

Ich muss sagen, heute noch ist es unglaublich toll.


----------



## Olliruh (10. September 2013)

Ich pumpe grad die alten Alben von Prinz Pi wo er noch Prinz Porno war


----------



## seanbuddha (10. September 2013)

?etueH nned snu se theg eiw ,redniK eniem aN


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. September 2013)

Aloha!


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOaSkMq1fEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



's geht?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (10. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A42huCsEUzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (10. September 2013)

Nabend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. September 2013)

Na ihr Schnecken.


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Na ihr Schnecken.



Na du Schnitte


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. September 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Na du Schnitte


Hey Praline, Bock auf ne Füllung?


----------



## zoizz (10. September 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Never fo...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 u know?


----------



## H2OTest (10. September 2013)

What does the fox say? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jofNR_WkoCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (10. September 2013)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLO


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le Happy Merchant Face.jpg

@Sozi

nö


----------



## Grushdak (10. September 2013)

Lieber Dicke als gar keine inner Hos. 

So habe wieder genug von 9/11 gesehen.
Bei Wohnung neugestalten ist für heute auch Schluss.

gn8





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=28Um3jmQHhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. September 2013)

Aber Reflox?


----------



## Aun (10. September 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Aber Reflox?



reflox ist doch kommunistischer muslim geworden


----------



## Shmandric (10. September 2013)

http://www.fritz.de/programm/blue_moon.html


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. September 2013)

Mhm... kennt jemand nen von Buffed akzeptierten Hoster über dem man nen dynamisches Bild (siehe Sig) leiten kann bzw. geht das überhaupt? xD


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. September 2013)

gute Frage. Ich kenn keinen, leider.

*das ist alles zu unserem Schutz* 

@h2o : kein Plan vielleicht weiß man bei Teemo mehr.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U996nO8zkZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (11. September 2013)

Selor schrieb:


> Mhm... kennt jemand nen von Buffed akzeptierten Hoster über dem man nen dynamisches Bild (siehe Sig) leiten kann bzw. geht das überhaupt? xD



meinste so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2013)

Dynamisch nein 
Nur Statisch über einen erlaubten Bildhoster


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. September 2013)

Problem ist ja... wenn sich das Source Bild ändert (sprich in diesem Fall sich meine Werte ändern) ändern die sich ja im normalen abload.de upload ja nicht 

Edit: Ah okay... na schade... gerade in nem Games Forum meine aktuellen Gamedaten nicht anzeigen können... ^^ Na gut, damit hat sich das erledigt!


----------



## RellDerQuotenÖsi (11. September 2013)

server shutdown 1h earlier?


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2013)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
Hallo Community,

weil in unserem Forum in Beiträgen/Signaturen (meist unbeabsichtigt) Bilder eingefügt wurden, die auf von Google als Maleware-Verteiler identifiziert Webseiten lagen, haben wir ab sofort eine sogenannte Whitelist für erlaubte Domains eingerichtet. Die Liste definiert zu welchen Webseiten Ihr weiterhin Bilder verlinken könnt. Alle bisher eingebundenen Bilder von Webseiten, die nicht auf dieser Liste stehen wurden automatisch in normale Links umgewandelt.

Die (umfangreiche) Liste könnt Ihr hier einsehen.[/font]
http://forum.buffed.de/scripts/whitelist.php


----------



## RellDerQuotenÖsi (11. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
> Hallo Community,
> 
> weil in unserem Forum in Beiträgen/Signaturen (meist unbeabsichtigt) Bilder eingefügt wurden, die auf von Google als Maleware-Verteiler identifiziert Webseiten lagen, haben wir ab sofort eine sogenannte Whitelist für erlaubte Domains eingerichtet. Die Liste definiert zu welchen Webseiten Ihr weiterhin Bilder verlinken könnt. Alle bisher eingebundenen Bilder von Webseiten, die nicht auf dieser Liste stehen wurden automatisch in normale Links umgewandelt.
> ...



<div style="position: absolute;">html fail</div>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (11. September 2013)

9/11 would buy


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> 9/11 would buy



i see wt u did zere

NEVER FORGET


----------



## H2OTest (11. September 2013)

Mathe <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. September 2013)

shika gib mir bitte mal den adamantiuhammer. ich will mir hart genug auf die rübe haun. der post tut echt weh ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (12. September 2013)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/65432503

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alive!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MRtuPB5p7nQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (12. September 2013)

träum weiter du hippie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2013)

Wat sag jetzt nix gegen die Ärzte...


----------



## Aun (12. September 2013)

nö, nichts gegen ärzte. die retten dein leben. aber gegen deine einstellung als rebell!

come to the dark side. we have cookies!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. September 2013)

Aun is mehr so Imperium hab ich das Gefühl.


----------



## Aun (12. September 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> evtl. ne gute Waschmaschine für günstiges Geld.



also früher, ne? da ham die leute ihre wäsche noch im fluß gewaschen oder 3 tage trocken auf die leine gehängt, bis der gestank weg war. man bist du ein hipster


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2013)

das machen die leute in indien heute noch ^^


----------



## Reflox (12. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> das machen die leute in indien heute noch ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> das machen die leute in indien heute noch ^^


add zu reflox:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2013)

hier sogar mit foto 

http://kyra-in-indien.teibrich.de/?attachment_id=134


----------



## Legendary (12. September 2013)

In Indien legen sich auch manche Leute zum sterben in den Fluss.

Das sollten hier auch einige tun.


----------



## win3ermute (12. September 2013)

Ich glaub, manche Leute sind zu blöd, um sich zum sterben in den Fluß zu legen...


----------



## Aun (12. September 2013)

legendary vorran!


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sap


----------



## Edou (13. September 2013)

Sup dawgs.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2013)

so heute mal nix zu tun, was geht so ?


----------



## win3ermute (13. September 2013)

Rumhängen, die Welt auf die Pinguin-Invasion vorbereiten und sich langsam auf den Hardware-Reset zubewegen... und sonst?


----------



## Aun (13. September 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> sap



socialist reflox has spoken. hear his communist words!


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> socialist reflox has spoken. hear his communist words!



Hat jemand Lust mit mir einen Staat zu bilden?
Wir könnten Korsika und Sardinien planieren und da ne Welthauptstadt bauen. Und dann nehmen wir so Westdeutschland, die Schweiz und Norditalien für uns. Und Brunei als Übersee-Provinz. Man braucht ya schliesslich Geld.

PFFF, DANN MACH ICHS EBEN ALLEINE! Könnt ya sehen wo ihr abbleibt, wenn ich euch unterdrücke und in Gefängnisse stecke >_>


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. September 2013)

Ich find den Plan gut. Hauptsache wir haben die Alpen, dass ich boarden kann. Das wär schonmal ein Anfang.


----------



## win3ermute (13. September 2013)

Ich plane seit Jahren, die Schweiz von Deutschland aus auf dem Seeweg zu erobern. Der letzte Versuch scheiterte daran, daß mir das Auktionshaus, das ein paar ausgemusterte englische Schlachtschiffe versteigerte, keinen Preis für Porto und Verpackung nennen wollte... unfreundlicher Haufen...


----------



## Aun (13. September 2013)

na wenigstens ein guter deutscher! wer magb schon schweizer?


----------



## Wynn (13. September 2013)

einfach mäusefallen mit ricola und toblerone auslegen für die schweizer


----------



## win3ermute (13. September 2013)

Erst rudern wir nach Liechtenstein (die Schweiz liegt direkt gegenüber und der Rhein liegt freundlicherweise auch da rum) und schießen den Haufen zu Klump. Vorausgesetzt, die Mannschaft ist nicht wieder stockbesoffen. Mit dem Geld verschaffen wir den Schiffen endlich neue Motoren und sprengen uns einen Weg in die Schweiz. They will never see us coming!


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2013)

durch granit sprengen ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rUo7lBoqYQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




haste den soviel sprengstoff ?


----------



## win3ermute (14. September 2013)

Pfff! Geld! Liechtenstein erobern, sach ich! Danach haben wir genügend Geld! Um die verfickten Details in Sachen "Schweiz erobern" kümmern wir uns danach. Immer diese negativen Wellen...


----------



## H2OTest (14. September 2013)

#Bushaltewartenswagyolo360noscopedownthebridge


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> #Bushaltewartenswagyolo360noscopedownthebridge



#Stressohnegrund


----------



## Aun (14. September 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> #Bushaltewartenswagyolo360noscopedownthebridge







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NAAmAg72caQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



too much swag!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> #Bushaltewartenswagyolo360noscopedownthebridge






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. September 2013)

TSM TSM TSM


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2013)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige Mensch der sich GTA5 nicht kaufen wird ?


----------



## Olliruh (15. September 2013)

Nope hol es mir auch nicht. 
Bin ich eigentlich der einzige Mensch den bei GTA die Story so ca 0% juckt ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. September 2013)

Ich hols mir erst wenns für PC oder PS4 kommt. ^^

Die Leute die sich PS3 und Xbox Versionen holen, werden sich noch wundern warum es A. entweder lagt oder B. die Grafik so aussieht wie GTAIV. ^^


----------



## Konov (15. September 2013)

Ich hol mir GTA5 auch net. Warscheinlich nurn tag aus der videothek ums beim kumpel anzuzocken.
Aber kaufen lohnt einfach net für mich


----------



## H2OTest (15. September 2013)

Ich warte auf bf4


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich warte auf bf4



dis


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. September 2013)

Oder Titanfall. Soll ja mehr Quake-like sein. Freu mich schon.

Quake war das erste Spiel wo ich über nen Monitor mit schnelleren Reaktionszeiten nachgedacht habe. =)



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tU6x4pCep_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2013)

Es wird jeden Tag wieder kälter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



God dammit, noch gut 12 Wochen und es ist schon wieder Weihnachten!


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z4h4_RvOEes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Thema GTA 5 ^^


worauf ich warte ist das hier ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DqoQG_XYF-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (15. September 2013)

Worauf ich warte ? 
Ich warte darauf dass mir jemand CIV5 schenkt


----------



## Aun (16. September 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dass mir jemand CIV5 schenkt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (16. September 2013)

Dich hab ich nicht gefragt


----------



## H2OTest (16. September 2013)

Achja dieses lied ist so schön 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=to5m8o85_SA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. September 2013)

VINGARDIUM LEVI-FICK DICH! *sing*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qq8CCsSLEwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (18. September 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Der Gifinator hat wieder zugeschlagen!


ahuehuehue


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2013)

Brace yourself Winter is coming


----------



## Olliruh (18. September 2013)

Auf meiner Beerdigung werde ich Let's Twist Again spielen lassen und mir einen drehenden Sarg besorgen!


----------



## Aun (19. September 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Auf meiner Beerdigung werde ich Let's Twist Again spielen lassen und mir einen drehenden Sarg besorgen!



ich will weder sarg noch urne zur beerdigung. ich will mit käse überbacken werden!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. September 2013)

Juten Abend.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. September 2013)

Kleiner Ratschlag, finger weg vom Rewe Gyros kommt raus wies rein kommt, aus der selben öffnung.


----------



## Olliruh (19. September 2013)

Ok wer das glaubt mit dem secretly we are gay... 
Ich finds schlimm, dass jeder jetzt ausrastet sobald er dasWort hört denn es gibt es eigentlich schon ewig und wurde früher öfters benutzt im Rapbuis


----------



## Aun (19. September 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ok wer das glaubt mit dem secretly we are gay...
> Ich finds schlimm, dass jeder jetzt ausrastet sobald er dasWort hört denn es gibt es eigentlich schon ewig und wurde früher öfters benutzt im Rapbuis





hier gehts weiter du hater


----------



## Reflox (19. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oOlDewpCfZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Guten Abend.


----------



## Wynn (19. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. September 2013)

Ahoi, kennt mich hier noch jemand ?


----------



## Olliruh (19. September 2013)

jop


----------



## Baron King Zwei (19. September 2013)

ja hi bist du mittlerweile älter geworden?


----------



## dragon1 (19. September 2013)

Ich nehme es an, ich facepalme zumindestens teilweise über meine alten Beiträge. warum so still hier?


----------



## Olliruh (19. September 2013)

Hier ist selten was los


----------



## Aun (19. September 2013)

^ der einzige, der aurastete, ist wieder einmal wynn. dessen finger schneller sind, als dessen geist... ruhig blut h2o. und sry nochmal......


----------



## dragon1 (19. September 2013)

Uh, coole Signatur btw. Denkst du TSM schafft die group stage noch?
Ich mein wenn sie SKT besiegen und SKT gegen OMG verliert gibts Hoffnung. Das beide Teams Lemondogs und GG dann noch besiegen nehme ich mal an, und dass OMG unbesiegt bleibt ist auch nicht unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Olliruh (19. September 2013)

Ich hoffe es sehr. TSM ist mein absolutes lieblingsteam, direkt danach kommen EG. 
Alle anderen Teams sind so meh. Curse ist noch ganz cool wegen Voyboy und Swagvicious.  
Ich mag die ganzen asiatischen Teams einfach nicht.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. September 2013)

Sieht schlecht aus für TSM, die kommen einfach nicht auf die Koris klar. Wünschen würd ichs ihnen, aber realistisch dran glauben tu ich nicht.


----------



## Aun (20. September 2013)

wen interessiert eigtl dota? ich hab dota mal gespielt. ich hab null plan, wieso ihr euch daran so aufgeilt....... *kopftisch* eure aufgeilerei...., für die sich am ende niemand interessiert
. (ok vllt die doofen buffedmods, die nen bericht darüber bringen)

ihr sied doch voll die valve opfer geworden ey...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. September 2013)

Riot, nicht Valve. ^^ Netter Versuch =)


----------



## Aun (20. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qsZf2llz9vA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


so war das net gemeint, du eierkopp...

sowas ist immer scheiße.... sry h2o


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ihr sied doch voll die valve opfer geworden ey...



HL3 confirmed





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jofNR_WkoCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. September 2013)

BURN THE HERETICS


----------



## Aun (20. September 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> BURN THE HERETICS






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich muss erstmal kacken


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2013)

Dann geh mal lieber.

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind. Wer geht Sonntag eigentlich alles wählen ?


----------



## Wynn (20. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich muss erstmal kacken







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lxuCD18nczo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (20. September 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Thema sind. Wer geht Sonntag eigentlich alles wählen ?



Schon lange getan. Und vorhin Alkohol für die "Wahlparty" eingekauft. Bin bei einer Grünen und einer CDUlerin. 
Irgendeiner von uns hat mit Sicherheit Grund sich zu betrinken.


----------



## Legendary (20. September 2013)

Du willst doch nur vögeln.


----------



## Ogil (20. September 2013)

Na dann hoffen wir dass Sonntag kein fleischfreier Tag ist. Die CDU'lerin wird zum Sonntag eh nicht arbeiten wollen


----------



## EspCap (20. September 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du willst doch nur dass die AfD nicht reinkommt.



Fixed that for you. 
Solange das nicht passiert kann ich mit fast allem halbwegs leben.


----------



## Legendary (20. September 2013)

Was wie bitte?

AfD, beste Partei.


----------



## Aun (20. September 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was wie bitte?
> 
> AfD, beste Partei.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Linus 4 präsidehnt


----------



## Aun (21. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




haters gonna hate!


----------



## schneemaus (22. September 2013)

Naaaaa? Wie geht's den Buffies?


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2013)

schnupfen, gelenkschmerzen, kopfweh, müde usw ^^


----------



## Ogil (22. September 2013)

Och geht so. Ich schau mir die Wahlberichtserstattung an. Von aussen zuzuschauen, mit dem Finger drauf zu zeigen und "Haha!" zu rufen ist doch immer am Lustigsten


----------



## seanbuddha (22. September 2013)

Meine Mutter hat CDU gewählt 


Ihr Zitat:



> Die CDU ist das Schiff was die Leute jetzt brauchen.



Wenigstens hat sie mich zu dem guten Wahlergebnis der Linken beglückwünscht.


----------



## Ogil (22. September 2013)

Na gut war das ja nun auch nicht. Eher weniger schlecht als das der Anderen...


----------



## seanbuddha (22. September 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Na gut war das ja nun auch nicht. Eher weniger schlecht als das der Anderen...



Drittstärkste Partei ist geil


----------



## Baron King Zwei (22. September 2013)

wie kann man nur die linken wählen???
da wäre mir jede andere partei lieber


----------



## seanbuddha (22. September 2013)

Ein grund mehr dich nicht zu mögen


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. September 2013)

sean ich liebe dich für die sig


----------



## seanbuddha (22. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> sean ich liebe dich für die sig



Ich liebe dich dafür sie mir ermöglicht zu haben ^^


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2013)

Auns Sig ist toll - ich habe dann morgens immer gute Laune


----------



## Aun (22. September 2013)




----------



## Grushdak (22. September 2013)

Und warum ist sie toll - weil sie gar nicht existiert?
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich bei Aun gar keine Sig mehr sehe.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. September 2013)

So kommt ZAM immer in die Redaktion.


Bitte Zam, mach ein Gif davon


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und warum ist sie toll - weil sie gar nicht existiert?
> Ich frage deshalb, weil ich bei Aun gar keine Sig mehr sehe.



Vielleicht solltest du imgur aus deinem Adblocker verbannen


----------



## Grushdak (22. September 2013)

Hmm, bei mir sind alle Blocker aus.
Oder kann das durch KIS kommen?

Das ist das erste Mal, daß mir hier was nicht angezeigt wird ... komisch.


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2013)

So bin jetzt mal wieder in meiner bo5 series. 1 win hab ich schon


----------



## Olliruh (23. September 2013)

DOPPELPOST 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EOExl5doR2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


meth not even once


----------



## Aun (23. September 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> DOPPELPOST
> 
> meth not even once






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geh sterben


----------



## Olliruh (23. September 2013)




----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6bMLrA_0O5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


<3


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2013)

SCHALKE 04


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2013)

Ihr seid alle so langweilig -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (26. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rsCAy9ErdKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?


----------



## Alux (27. September 2013)

Ding Dong?


----------



## Wynn (27. September 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Ding Dong?




Ich sitz mit der Renate
in meiner Kemenate.
Bei einer Flasche Sekt,
weil zu Zweit sie besser schmeckt.


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle so langweilig -.-




Man sieht nicht den oberen Teil vom Schwanz der Katze. Riecht nach Tierquälerei ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Man sieht nicht den oberen Teil vom Schwanz der Katze. Riecht nach Tierquälerei ...



Habs entfernt. Ändert trotzdem nix an der Aussage. -.-


----------



## Wynn (27. September 2013)

mir fällt einfach kein thema mehr gross ein ^^

ausser das ich derzeit 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MBQx-FvQzaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




rauf und runter höre

mein hobby projekt auf youtube eingestellt habe weil die gema zitat eure mütter "ganz grosse penner sind"

und sonst les ich bücher weil bei euren jugendlichen themen nicht mithalten kann ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (28. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hach, ein tolles Event


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2013)

Schon kacke wenn alle los sind feiern und man selbst kein Geld hat


----------



## Wynn (28. September 2013)

kenn ich shikari so gings mir auch vor 14 jahren ^^


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2013)

LASST UNS POLEN ÜBERFALLEN!


----------



## seanbuddha (28. September 2013)

HOW ABOUT NO?


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2013)

WIE STEHTS MIT DÄNEMARK?


----------



## seanbuddha (29. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NEIN, REFLOX. DÄNEMARK IST AUCH KEIN LAND ZUM ÜBERRENNEN.


----------



## Wynn (29. September 2013)

quote name='Reflox' date='28 September 2013 - 23:49' timestamp='1380404959' post='3388534']
LASST UNS POLEN ÜBERFALLEN!
[/quote]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. September 2013)

FRANKREICH?


----------



## seanbuddha (29. September 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> FRANKREICH?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4aLThuU008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (29. September 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> FRANKREICH?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4Rgiw6H_BA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (29. September 2013)

GEH ICH HALT MIT IRAK KUWAIT ÜBERFALLEN!

IRAQ STRONK!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=njrA9aAZq2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (29. September 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> IRAQ STRONK!



*verteidigungsminister meme*


----------



## seanbuddha (29. September 2013)

Ich hab das Gefühl Reflox ist besoffen.


----------



## Reflox (29. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl Reflox ist besoffen.



ICH TRINKE NICHT!
HARAM!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2013)

Ich glaube ihr habt ernsthafte Probleme...

willkommen im Klub.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. September 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr habt ernsthafte Probleme...



Why don't you take a seat right here?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. September 2013)

LFG POLEN 25er


----------



## Wynn (29. September 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> LFG POLEN 25er






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. September 2013)

Boah ich hab grad so beschissene Kopfschmerzen das ich das Bedürfnis verspüre mit ein Messer in die Stirn zu rammen weil das angenehmer wäre >.<


----------



## Nijara (29. September 2013)

Aloha zusammen....*back is*


----------



## seanbuddha (29. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v7SQzHSKA9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2013)

Nuten Abend


----------



## Wynn (29. September 2013)

böser sean hast gleich die frau wieder vertrieben


----------



## Alux (29. September 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Aloha zusammen....*back is*



Alohahe


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RBlAdApfK9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




It doesn't hurt me 
You want to feel, how it feels? 
You want to know, know that it doesn't hurt me? 
You want to hear about the deal I'm making 
You, you and me

*sing*


----------



## Reflox (30. September 2013)

Noch 3 Stunden. &#27611;&#20027;&#24109;&#19975;&#23681;! &#19975;&#19975;&#23681;!


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Noch 3 Stunden. &#27611;&#20027;&#24109;&#19975;&#23681;! &#19975;&#19975;&#23681;!



*Mit Eiern Werf*
Mao war ein Tyrann!


----------



## Reflox (30. September 2013)

Und machte aus einem in der Renaissance stehengebliebenen Kaiserreich eine industrielle und militärische Weltmacht.
Opfer muss man bringen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZEJbNPeYNz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2013)

Oh Flöxchen...


----------



## Grushdak (30. September 2013)

nabend 


seanbuddha schrieb:


> Running up that hill ...


Da finde ich ich das Orginal um Welten besser.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wp43OdtAAkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. September 2013)

_"Rise my brothers, we are blessed by steel
In my sword I trust!
Arm yourselves, the truth shall be revealed
In my sword I trust!
Tyrants and cowards for metal you will kneel
In my sword I trust
Till justice and reason will wield
In my sword I trust!"_

Guten Abend.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Da finde ich ich das Original um Welten besser.



Da finde ich das Cover um Welten besser.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Da finde ich das Cover um Welten besser.



Stimmt ich zu 101% zu.


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und machte aus einem in der Renaissance stehengebliebenen Kaiserreich eine industrielle und militärische Weltmacht.
> Opfer muss man bringen.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yne-IsHzne4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




(Ist es schlimm, das mir das Lied irgendwie gefällt?)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2PrbCZktFFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn wir hier schon so depri Musik posten...


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Deprimusik?

Du meinst normale Musik die das Leben wiederspiegelt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Deprimusik?
> 
> Du meinst normale Musik die das Leben wiederspiegelt?



Oder so


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2013)

Mir fällt da grad auf das ich neue Tabletten brauch xD Hab nurnoch 14 Stück, das reicht grad mal 4 Tage.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2013)

HA hab auch nur noch 14, reicht aber auch für 14 Tage


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2013)

Was hast du denn für welche?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2013)

MetoHEXAL


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2013)

Herzkranheiten sind doof ^^

Ich nehm Quetiapin.


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2013)

Ich hab welche für jeden Tag der Woche weil Papa die besorgt


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2013)

Hö? Was denn xD


----------



## Greendesert (30. September 2013)

Ich klink mich mal ein, nabend


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2013)

Lang nimmer gesehn ^^ Nimmst du auch Tabletten? xDDD


----------



## zoizz (30. September 2013)

Uh, noch so jung und knackig, aber werfen mehr Pillen ein als wir damals ^^



ich kriege noch die krise: Ich suche ein Lied, in dem ein Typ (ich tippe Brite) auf die Melodie von Born to die von der Lana rapt. Eine lange sehr emotionale Sprechgesangphase und zum ende dann Born to die.

Ich suche jetzt schon zwei stunden .... ich krieg noch einen an der schüssel ...

"Born to die" kommt nicht im Songtitel vor.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2013)

Vielleicht sollten wir mal alles mischen und gucken,was passiert...

...oder auch nicht


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2013)

Wenn ich meine Tabletten mit bestimmten Schmerzmitteln einnehme bekomme ich eine tolle Hypothermie 

Lustigerweise habe ich beides im Haus um diese Hypothermie zu verursachen xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2013)

Ich kann mich noch mit ner Asperin + bisschen Alk ins Delirium trinken 

Meine Teile sind mit Alk eh immer bisschen stressig, ich soll mittlerweile aber nur ne halbe morgens+mittags nehmen. Da geht das.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2013)

Aber Hypothermie ist doch viel lustiger!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. September 2013)

Kaputtes Volk hier.


----------



## Grushdak (30. September 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> .. Ich suche jetzt schon zwei stunden ....


Du meinst aber nicht die Rap-Version mit TuPac?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_i3mlFgzsW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aaargh B.t.d. kommt ja nicht im Titel vor ... (wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen^^)

ps. 
R.i.P. ToPac


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hö? Was denn xD



Ritalin dings bums


----------



## zoizz (30. September 2013)

Das Kaugummi gegen Sodbrennen?


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Das Kaugummi gegen Sodbrennen?



Nein das gegen ADHS


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. September 2013)

Also ich nehm ja Venlafaxin. Also schmeiß mir auch täglich was ein, allerdings muss ich die nur morgens nehmen. Von meinen Bedarfsmedikationen mal abgesehen, hab eine zum schlafen (Zopiclon, nehm ich aber kaum noch, seit ich das Venlafaxin nehme, weil ich seitdem wieder relativ gut schlafen kann) und bei extremer Anspannung, so kurz vorm Dissoziieren oder Scheiße bauen, Lorazepam.

Ich hab gewonnen.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (30. September 2013)

Ich baller mir jeden Tag coffeinum rein, auch sehr geil

Ich brauch auch noch ein Schlafmittel um dem Koffein entgegenzuwirken, gibt's was ohne Rezept Oderso?


----------



## Grushdak (30. September 2013)

Ja, lass einfach das zuviele Coffein weg.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Ich brauch auch noch ein Schlafmittel um dem Koffein entgegenzuwirken, gibt's was ohne Rezept Oderso?



Sex.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Oktober 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ja, lass einfach das zuviele Coffein weg.



/sign.

Ich kann da auch nicht drüber lachen. Schlafstörungen (trotz eingehaltener Schlafhygiene) sind echt nix Schönes und ich wünsche niemandem, deshalb je Medikamente einnehmen zu müssen. Bei mir wirkt tatsächlich leider nur Zopiclon, das ganze nicht abhängig machende Zeug hat bei mir so gar keine Wirkung. Nachts stundenlang wach zu liegen, weil man nicht einschlafen kann, schreiend aufzuwachen und dann erstmal eine halbe Stunde bis Stunde braucht, um wieder einschlafen zu können, morgens trotz extremer Müdigkeit aufwachen und nicht mehr einschlafen können - das ist echt kein Witzthema.


----------



## Fakebook (1. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Ich brauch auch noch ein Schlafmittel um dem Koffein entgegenzuwirken, gibt's was ohne Rezept Oderso?



Mit so einer Mischung hab ich mal ne ganz hässliche Nacht verlebt. Erst zu viel Koffeintabletten, dann Schlafmittel drauf (rezeptpflichtig, vom Borderliner-Ritzer-Sado-Maso-Mitbewohner   )

Das schwarze Strich-Muster auf dem unsäglich hässlichen Teppich hielt ich für haarige Raupen. Im Mäusekäfig sah ich riesige Schimmelansammlungen und die Schatten auf der Bettdecke wurden zu haarigen Spinnen. Ich hab in der Nacht gegen 3 Uhr angefangen, die 'Raupen' wegzusaugen, hab die Mäuse aus dem Käfig gelassen und das Ding vor die Tür gestellt, die Bettdecke verzweifelt ausgeschüttelt und mich dann irgendwann eine Ecke des Bettes gekauert  

Als ich morgens aufgewacht bin, dachte ich: WAS FÜR EIN SCHEISS TRAUM!
Aber da lag der Staubsauger im Zimmer und der Mäusekäfig war verschwunden. Nicht geträumt, einfach nur komplett durchgebrannt in der Birne.  

Zwanzig Jahre her, ich würde aber immer noch von einer solchen Koffein-Schlafmittel-Mischung abraten. War uncool   



schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich kann da auch nicht drüber lachen. Schlafstörungen (trotz eingehaltener Schlafhygiene) sind echt nix Schönes


In der Tat. Hab bis vor fünf Jahren einige Stunden zum einschlafen gebraucht. Das nervt und schlaucht.
Mittlerweile kann ich immer und überall schlafen. _(ich müsste es nur mal tun, statt hier rumzuposten)
_


----------



## Aun (1. Oktober 2013)

so heute is der tag.....

suff ahoi . nen elfer und ne pulle goldbrand


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Oktober 2013)

Ist nicht morgen der Tag ?


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Oktober 2013)

Donnerstag ist frei.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Oktober 2013)

FICKERONI


----------



## Olliruh (1. Oktober 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Donnerstag ist frei.



Jeder Tag ist frei. Hochlebe das Abitur !


----------



## Grushdak (1. Oktober 2013)

Nabend

Auf der Suche nach Musikvisualisierung stieß ich neulich auf das ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YxdlYFCp5Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (1. Oktober 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ist nicht morgen der Tag ?



vorglühen. sachma wie alt bist du eigtl????  ne hat nen anderen grund


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> vorglühen. sachma wie alt bist du eigtl????  ne hat nen anderen grund



22. Und ich glühe normal immer 5 Stunden vorher vor...


----------



## Olliruh (1. Oktober 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 22. Und ich glühe normal immer 5 Stunden vorher vor...



4 Jahre älter und trotzdem verführt er mich jeden Tag


----------



## Aun (1. Oktober 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 4 Jahre älter und trotzdem verführt er mich jeden Tag






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne der tag hat mir heute den rest gegeben. unbegründeter anschiss vom chef ( jeder wusste, dass es net meine schuld war. blöder wessiwichser), ex hat nen scheiß verbreitet, oma aufm heim geflohen und schwer verletzt, vaddern hat sich was an der wirbelsäule zugezogen......


----------



## Olliruh (1. Oktober 2013)

Was hat deine Ex denn gelabert ? Sag einfach jedem Sie hat Filzläuse.

Und wenn du was zu lachen haben willst guck dir die .gif außem Smalltalk an


----------



## Aun (1. Oktober 2013)

die gif ausm st ist lame. eine meiner ersten in der liste (gespeicherter gifs). ach einfach schlampe, besser gehts net......


----------



## Olliruh (1. Oktober 2013)

Selber Lame :<


----------



## Aun (2. Oktober 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Selber Lame :<






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Oktober 2013)

Du tust hier immer so auf hart und dann greifst Du bei Deinen Ereignissen zur Flasche?
Dennoch verstehe ich es - war früher bei mir nicht anders.
Und was das mit dem Chef angeht ...
Schlimmer wie den Anschiss finde ich, obwohl alle von Deiner Unschuld wußten, daß keiner den Mut zur Wahrheit gehabt hat!

Ich wünsch' Dir bei den harten Schlägen echt Kraft und für alle Beteiligten Gute Besserung.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2013)

hi


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2013)

hi kico


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Oktober 2013)

*THE END IS NEAR!

EVRYWUN WILL BURN!
*


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Oktober 2013)

creepy


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cWgvXqGhkIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die Geschichte dahinter wer Baron King Zwei ist.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Oktober 2013)

nein falsch, ich bin der typ mit der zigarette der immer nett zu allen ist


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Oktober 2013)

Scumbag Baron King Zwei


Says he is good guy greg but lets me get banned from the forum for three days.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Oktober 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Says he is good guy greg but lets me get banned from the forum for three days.



wenn das nicht der beste good guy greg aller zeiten ist weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> nein falsch, ich bin der typ mit der zigarette der immer nett zu allen ist





> Die Geschichte dahinter wer Baron King Zwei ist.



Wieso werde ich das gefühl nicht los das ihr ein und die selber person seid und wir es hier mit nem harten fall von shizo zu tun haben ?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Oktober 2013)

weil du das nachmachst was alle sagen um lustig zu sein looool


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Oktober 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wieso werde ich das gefühl nicht los das ihr ein und die selber person seid und wir es hier mit nem harten fall von shizo zu tun haben ?



Du meinst die Multiple Persönlichkeitsstörung, nicht Shizophrenie. Shizophrenie ist was komplett anderes.


Und Olli:
Wieso sollte ich mich selbst für 3 Tage aus dem Forum katapultieren?


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2013)

Shikari und ich sind auch ein und die selbe Person. Und 3 Tage Bann ist a must have.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Oktober 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Shikari und ich sind auch ein und die selbe Person. Und 3 Tage Bann ist a must have.



Witzbold.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Oktober 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Shikari und ich sind auch ein und die selbe Person. Und 3 Tage Bann ist a must have.



nein nein! shaqiri ist hamburger, man sagt nicht man ist hamburger wenn man keiner ist


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> nein nein! shaqiri ist hamburger, man sagt nicht man ist hamburger wenn man keiner ist


*Shik4ri


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> nein nein! shaqiri ist hamburger, man sagt nicht man ist hamburger wenn man keiner ist



Shikari ist auch Harburger.. das ist was anderes... und auch das ist eine Lüge in wirklichkeit kommt er aus dem wunderschönen Hagen:
"Dort, wo Scheiße geschieht, verbring’n wir Tag im Park, trink’ Alkohol! 
Life in the Street, wie bei Marci Marc & Eitel Joe. 
Parking Lots und Reichlich Koks plus Handys verchecken. 
Meine Straßen, mein Leben, 24/7"


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Oktober 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Shikari ist auch Harburger.. das ist was anderes...



ja, das wusste ich garnicht... shaqiri????


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Shik4ri






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man gute Wortwitze nicht versteht vol.5

Wobei Shaqiri auch nicht aus Hamburg kommt.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Oktober 2013)

dachtest du das jetzt?


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Oktober 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2013)

Fand deine alter Signatur mit dem TF2 Typ besser


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Oktober 2013)

Jap  Warte....


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2013)

Danke sehr


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Oktober 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Danke sehr






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Says he is good guy greg but lets me get banned from the forum for three days.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2meme5u


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Oktober 2013)

Guten Abend.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Oktober 2013)

Humpelchen <3


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Oktober 2013)

Sahnebutter &#9829;





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=86l8y9sZHKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



AAAHHH ... EIN FLUSS ... EIN SKORPION&#65279; ... EIN FROSCH ... TOOOT ... ALLE TOOOOT!


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2013)

2 Wochen noch dann geht mein Studium los


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kppx4bzfAaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ain't nothin but a J thang


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2013)

die vertonung eines pflanzenpornos?

reib dir den rettich du nacktsamer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Shikari ist auch Harburger.. das ist was anderes... und auch das ist eine Lüge in wirklichkeit kommt er aus dem wunderschönen Hagen:



Ja danke -.-*


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ja danke -.-*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (4. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> die vertonung eines pflanzenpornos?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JoKd76G1J8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2013)

Pflanzer, Pflanzer sind bereit! Blumen, Bäume weit und breit!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ZduC-OCXB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Oktober 2013)

*gähn* So, noch ein, zwei Folgen Buffy gucken und dann ab ins Bettchen ^^ Schlaft gut, ihr Buffies!


----------



## Aun (5. Oktober 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> noch ein, zwei Folgen



fällt aus, weil is nich!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcjhpETolG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



die saber rider collection kommt leider erst morgen


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (5. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Good Evening.


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2013)

> Baron schrieb:
> 
> 
> > es wird wohl mit tieren gemischt schätze ich??






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Saji (8. Oktober 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> ​



Such thanks. So luck. Wow.


----------



## Aun (8. Oktober 2013)

damit ihr hier ma aus den puschen kommt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen, auf zur Schule *gähn*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2013)

hai.


----------



## Aun (10. Oktober 2013)

wo?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xChakuzzax (10. Oktober 2013)

Taeja Clap, classic!

Vor allem wenn er mit dem Publikum über sich selbst klatscht...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2013)

Macht mich grad ein wenig glücklich, dass hier noch jemand SC2 schaut


----------



## Aun (11. Oktober 2013)

wer schaut sich so nen crap an, wo er selber nichmal annähernd so spielen kann!?


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V9Mx-EBJZVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



HUSSA ! Droggelbecher !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wer schaut sich so nen crap an, wo er selber nichmal annähernd so spielen kann!?



Also soll auch niemand Sport im TV schauen ? 

Ich finde es einfach nur geil anzusehen, und so gut wie die Koreaner wird man eh nicht. Da sind die 14 - jährigen schon auf nem Level, welches kein Europäer erreichen wird.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. Oktober 2013)

Förster Traut sich langsam in den Wald.
Und Ruft wo seid ihr alle verdammt ? ^^


----------



## Grushdak (11. Oktober 2013)

bei dem Wetter, den Temperaturen und zu dieser Tageszeit bestimmt nicht im Wald ... 

Ich sitze im Wohnzimmer - was es jedenfalls mal werden soll (PC befindet sich am/auf dem Eßtisch.^^
Freue mich über mein langsames Vorankommen (erst gestern 40&#8364; für Elektriker oder telefontechniker erspart ++).
Habe gerade Fußball gesehen und bin gleich nochmal afk smoking + Kaffee holen.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Oktober 2013)

&#9773; 
XAXAXAXAXAXA!



Spoiler



Wusste garnicht das Hammer und Sichel zum Fontkontingent gehören ^^ Ist kein Bild.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (12. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Oktober 2013)

Erster ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Oktober 2013)

Deprimierter zweiter.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Oktober 2013)

ha, und Dritter bin ich auch noch.

man bin ich gut!


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uHmbdsXonN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich überlege mir nur wegen dem Spiel ne Ps3 zu kaufen...hrmmmmm


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Oktober 2013)

verständlich ^^

glaub aber ich werds mir nur als lets play ansehen.


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lkw37p9f9yA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BpqNvskS_kM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Großes Finale!(Oder doch net? Wer weiss  )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir nur wegen dem Spiel ne Ps3 zu kaufen...hrmmmmm



Mach es. Es ist der Hammer.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qVFabecOyfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (14. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*grrrrr* 


und schon sind alle woanders, mit ihren händen.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine rechte Hand ist, wie vorher auch, an der Maus und die linke stützt meinen Kopf ab.


----------



## Aun (14. Oktober 2013)

alles lügen ^^


----------



## Saji (14. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> *grrrrr*
> 
> 
> und schon sind alle woanders, mit ihren händen.



Da brauch's schon ein bisschen mehr als ein Laina-GIF.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natalie Dormer


----------



## Aun (14. Oktober 2013)

*schwing*

got ftw


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2013)

ALL HAIL THE POLARBEAR REGIME.
ALL HAIL JAN MAYEN.


----------



## Aun (15. Oktober 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> ALL HAIL THE POLARBEAR REGIME.
> ALL HAIL JAN MAYEN.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu leer hier.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Oktober 2013)

The order awaits you.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2013)

Wat? Wer wartet?


----------



## H2OTest (17. Oktober 2013)

Fuck man -.-


----------



## Grushdak (17. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

wie lange dauert denn bei youtube die Verabeitung eines Videos? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muß ich den Vorgang bis Ende abwarten oder wird das auch ohne mich abgeschlossen?


----------



## H2OTest (17. Oktober 2013)

kannst off gehen geht auch ohne dich morgen früh sollte es da sein


----------



## Grushdak (17. Oktober 2013)

Danke,

hat gerade eben prombt einen Sprung auf 95% gemacht. 

voila Schnitt (in Full HD) erfolgreich ... (wobei youtube bei der Grafik zu drosseln scheint)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wk_nvMlNPZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gehe trotzdem endlich mal schlafen.

gn8


----------



## Aun (17. Oktober 2013)

bierchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (17. Oktober 2013)

achja... shika, meinteich nicht ich will schlagen gehen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2013)

Solange du schlafen meinst, ja  Aber mach mal echt, hör Musik oder so. Dann pennst schon ein. Leben geht weiter 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-7M8d_POdrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier, da bekomme ich immer gute Laune


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Oktober 2013)

haha ihn hab ich letztens in hh gesehen als er da war

laut diesem meisterstück war es wohl am 5. oktober





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oaBFznFjUzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich lass mal nen Gruß hier und schau was passiert. 2 Vermutungen hab ich atm.


----------



## Wynn (17. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2013)

Grad Gravity geschaut. Ich mag zwar den 3D-Quark nicht und gehe bevorzugt in die 2D-Fassungen, aber das war von den effekten echt tolles 3D-Kino für zwischendurch. Für zuhause wahrscheinlich eher ungeeignet, sofern man nicht ein eigenes 3D-Heimkino hat


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Oktober 2013)

Im übrigen für alle nicht-interessierten... mein Paketproblem hatte sich dann noch gelöst... hatte ihn später noch bei ner Straßenkontrolle noch gesehen und an der Haustür gewartet um ihn "abzufangen" und direkt nach meinem Paket zu fragen... 
Gab es dann auch endlich...


----------



## Wynn (18. Oktober 2013)

was war den im paket ?


----------



## Saji (18. Oktober 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> hat gerade eben prombt einen Sprung auf 95% gemacht.
> 
> ...



Ist es Absicht das der Hintergrund wie ein großer Haufen gequirlter Scheiße aussieht? o.O Ganz ab davon das ich es für fragwürdig halte über eine viertel Stunde auf sich sinnlos drehende und kackende Würfel zu schauen.


----------



## Fakebook (18. Oktober 2013)

Damit wäre alles zu diesem Freitagabend gesagt.


----------



## Wynn (18. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QKg7MI_iJN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (19. Oktober 2013)

wynn, das gehört in den "was hört ihr grade thread" ! merkste was?


----------



## Aun (19. Oktober 2013)

come out bitches, wherever you are ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Aun (19. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok bloody darf mitspielen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Oktober 2013)

hm, zu zweit machts auch keinen spaß dafür gibts ja die sb.

aber ich beginne die sitution grade zu genießen.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Oktober 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> was war den im paket ?



Hast du Se7en gesehn?


----------



## Aun (20. Oktober 2013)

um gottes willen, bring dem jung doch keine alpträume ins hau. er ist schon verstört genug ^^

*schautmitpopcornundcokesaw1uncut*


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2013)

Hrm, ich bin mal gespannt ob ich nicht doch die Strecke auf 12 Gleise aufrüste...hrrmmmmm


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Oktober 2013)

Guten Abend.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2013)

1000 MAL BERÜHRT. 1000 MAL IST NICHTS PASSIERT ...


----------



## Aun (20. Oktober 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 1000 MAL BERÜHRT. 1000 MAL IST NICHTS PASSIERT ...



viagra heißt das zauberwort


----------



## Grushdak (20. Oktober 2013)

Klar, daß Du wieder nur an sowas denkst.^

Ich dachte sofort an:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mrbNKOeIlLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber Du kannst ja nix dafür, da das Lied, glaub, noch vor Deiner Entstehung seine Erfolge feierte. 
Das ist es verständlich, gleich bei dem Titel an Viagra zu denken.^^

ps. nabend


----------



## Aun (20. Oktober 2013)

facepalm..... leider falsch


----------



## Grushdak (20. Oktober 2013)

Ooh, sollte ich mich bei Deinem Alter so getäuscht haben?
Ich dachte es läge bei 27.

Irren ist menschlich.
Aber es kann sich ja nicht jederr irren. ^^

ps. Hat jemand Ahnung von Fußzonenreflexmassage?


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2013)

Selamat Sore


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2013)

Ging schon um den Song. Bei mir steht noch alles, da brauch ich zum Glück noch keine Pillen, wär auch traurig bei meinem Alter.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2013)

Nietzsche!


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2013)

hi


----------



## Grushdak (20. Oktober 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nietzsche!


Was meinst Du damit?

@ Olliruh

nabend


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Was meinst Du damit?


Musst du jetzt nicht verstehen.

Ich hab nur da was grünes unten gesehen und dachte mir ich muss was umschreiben.


----------



## Grushdak (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich dachte Du meinst "Gott sei tot" - wolltest es aber nicht ausschreiben. 

Noch mal zu meiner Frage:
Kennt sich wer etwas mit Fußzonenreflexmassage aus?

Kann man damit wirklich Störungen im Körper oder gar in Organen feststellen?
Und wie verlässlich ist das?

Ich frage aus gegebenen Anlass.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Oktober 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Noch mal zu meiner Frage:
> Kennt sich wer etwas mit Fußzonenreflexmassage aus?
> 
> Kann man damit wirklich Störungen im Körper oder gar in Organen feststellen?
> ...


----------



## Grushdak (21. Oktober 2013)

Danke 

Ich frage deshalb, weil meiner Mutter diesen Mitwwoch aus 'nem einwöchigen Urlaub wiederkam.
Sie hatte dort u.a. solch eine Massage bekommen, wobei ihr dort gesagt wurde, daß evtl. etwas mit den Lymphknoten sei.

Nun hat sie sich beim Arzt untersuchen lassen und 
hat nun zu ihren Zysten in den Nieren auch scheinbar wieder Krebs in der Brust.
Zum xten mal Krebs oder immer noch (?) 
Nächste Woche hat sie u.a. ein CT.

Mache mir Sorgen um sie, da sie anscheinend 1 Jahr nach Vaters Todesfall merklich abbaut.
Gestürzt ist sie nun auch schon 3x innerhalb von ca 2 Wochen.
Hoffentlich ist es nur eine "Herbstphase".


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


no disputin the putin


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Oktober 2013)

jaaa wir sind Reflo los. Holt die Kalaschnikows raus. xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



embrace the mighty power 

#420blazeit


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tN0-gL0JBFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Oktober 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Knaller^^


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> jaaa wir sind Reflo los. Holt die Kalaschnikows raus. xD



Vergiss es. Die nehm ich mit. Pffffrt, glauben ich gehe ohne meine Kalashnikovs.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=51BG5Zy5Uxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aua...


----------



## Grushdak (21. Oktober 2013)

Passiert halt ...
Jeder macht mal Fehler, nur daß hier mehr zugeschaut haben.

Ich frage mich nur ein wenig, was die im Hintergrund zu laufen hatten, daß sie gerade auf Fisting kommen.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2013)

In einer Ndr-Sendung war mal ein Tab von Pornoröhre offen in einem Beitrag  Im Browser. Finde das Video leider grad nicht, dürfte iwo auf Fernsehkritiv.tv sein.


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2013)

die dritten müssen ja auch inzwischen tierdokus die tagsüber laufen schwarze balken über tiere machen wenn die sich fortpflanzen


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Oktober 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> die dritten müssen ja auch inzwischen tierdokus die tagsüber laufen schwarze balken über tiere machen wenn die sich fortpflanzen



Und woher soll der Zuschauer dann wissen um welche Tiere es sich handelt?


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2013)

an den schwänzen schrotti !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WCkWQtKcNx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> die dritten müssen ja auch inzwischen tierdokus die tagsüber laufen schwarze balken über tiere machen wenn die sich fortpflanzen



Echt? Dann verlieren die aber 80% Marktanteil pro Sendung weil sich doch soviele an dem Animalischen Treiben aufgeilen :/


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich will echt nicht wissen was mit dir nicht stimmt...


----------



## Aun (22. Oktober 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Echt? Dann verlieren die aber 80% Marktanteil pro Sendung weil sich doch soviele an dem Animalischen Treiben aufgeilen :/






Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich will echt nicht wissen was mit dir nicht stimmt...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 teh fuck


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Oktober 2013)

Pff, ihr wollt der Realität doch nur nicht ins Auge blicken!


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=63h0vwUT-vY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X8BBEUXStdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Manchmal ist es zum schießen, manchmal zum weinen.


----------



## win3ermute (26. Oktober 2013)

Meine jahrelangen Nachforschungen haben endlich den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht. Tief bin ich in die Niederungen des deutschen Amateur-Films herabgestiegen, um diesen einen kleinen Moment absoluter Filmkunst wieder auszugraben. Kein mieses Machwerk war zu verabscheuendswürdig; Stunde um Stunde verging mit der Sichtung grauenerregenstem Material. Und nu habe ich jene 11 Sekunden wiedergefunden, für dessen Ausgrabung sich ein ganzes Menschenleben voller Entbehrungen, verwendet auf die Wiederentdeckung genau dieser hier zu sehenden Szene, tatsächlich gelohnt hat. Nun kann ich in Frieden sterben!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa9vZNuDNhg[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PzpUZBsmVpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich will auch so badass sein, wenn ich alt bin


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Oktober 2013)

lookin' for a product name.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2013)

Irgendjemand...hier?

*Umschaut*

Irgendjemand?



*Sich in eine Ecke setzt*


----------



## Schrottinator (2. November 2013)

was ist?


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2013)

Niemand ist da und der Nachtschwärmer ist tot, das ist los


----------



## Schrottinator (2. November 2013)

Zumindest wissen wir jetzt, dass du mich für einen Nobody hälst.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2013)

Wenn ich Niemand sage dann meine ich mehr als 1 Person.


----------



## Alux (2. November 2013)

Warum nuuuuuuuuuur?!? 

Am 13.12. legt Kinfeparty im Gasometer auf und ich kann nicht hin :/


----------



## Aun (2. November 2013)

wer? ich find nur artikel für geburtstagsfeiern bei google. kann keine wichtige und einflussreiche band sein.....

*werhörtonenschmarrneigtl?wasfürlooser*


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2013)

Wenn ich bei youtube *Kinfeparty* eingebe, kommt nur das raus:

Kinderparty 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BoDHXuMEXSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_FideldiduFideldiduFideldiduFideldidu_ ^^


----------



## Saji (2. November 2013)

Ich glaube Knife Party ist gemeint... WubWub-Musik a la Skrillex.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2013)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih.


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2013)

Ich glaub auch, daß es nur ein Schreibfehler war/ist.

-> Da steht es ja auch Gasometer in Wien

pssst ^... schon das zweite +1 heute ... ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2013)

Kein Wunder, bei so nem Scheiss kann man sich ja auch nur verschreiben ^^


----------



## Aun (2. November 2013)

wo ist mein gewehr.......


----------



## Schrottinator (2. November 2013)

Markiplier hat den Server gecrasht.





Warum schau ich mir sowas eigentlich an?


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Markiplier hat den Server gecrasht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil Markiplier *GEIL* ist <3


----------



## Alux (2. November 2013)

Oha Shame on me!

Und hey, jeder hat halt seinen eigenen Musikgeschmack 
Naja spar ich mir 44,50€


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Und hey, jeder hat halt seinen eigenen Musikgeschmack



NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN!


----------



## Alux (2. November 2013)

WAAAAAAAARRRR


----------



## Grushdak (3. November 2013)

Alux, dann überweis mir doch 30€ - hast Du trotzdem noch gespart.


----------



## Alux (3. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Alux, dann überweis mir doch 30€ - hast Du trotzdem noch gespart.



Ne ne, 32, irwas kostet das SPiel das ich haben will aber net zu mir liefern lassen kann -.-


----------



## Saji (3. November 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Oha Shame on me!
> 
> Und hey, jeder hat halt seinen eigenen Musikgeschmack
> Naja spar ich mir 44,50€



Bei Dubstep hört guter Geschmack definitiv auf.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Bei Dubstep hört guter Geschmack definitiv auf.



Endlich mal jemand der mir zustimmt. 
*Saji knuddelt*


----------



## Aun (3. November 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Bei Dubstep hört guter Geschmack definitiv auf.



wo is der +100 button? inkl foren av?........


wie kann man so ne crap mukke hören??? ich mein alles was net von hand durch den verstärker kommt.....(richtige handarbeit. ein paar regler drehen sind schund)


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wie kann man so ne crap mukke hören??? ich mein alles was net von hand durch den verstärker kommt.....(richtige handarbeit. ein paar regler drehen sind schund)



Dubstep ist die Imitation der Laute die ein Baby dumpf von außen im Mutterleib hört.

Wub wub wub drmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm tschiuuuuuuuu schum schum schum brabrabrabrabrabrabababababa dsching dsching dschong dum dum dudududm dum dudududm


----------



## Alux (3. November 2013)

Naja nicht alles was sie spielen ist Dubstep, House ist auch dabei.


----------



## Aun (3. November 2013)

er meinte die komplette elektronische musiksparte......... faster....harder...buffed.....


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> House ist auch dabei.



Bitch please das hier ist echte Housemusik



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (3. November 2013)

Ihr mobbt mir

alux out


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2013)

Er hat meinen Witz nicht verstanden.
(Wahrscheinlich hat das keiner hier ^^)


----------



## Aun (3. November 2013)

na endlich nur noch 2 leute mit anständigen musikgeschmack im haus


----------



## Aun (3. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> na endlich nur noch 2 leute mit anständigen musikgeschmack im haus



ich schon sean, ich schon.....


----------



## Grushdak (3. November 2013)

Saji ... noch ein +1

Wie recht Du hast - ohne Dubstep fängt's an, mir zu schmecken.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nT9PVYE30jo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein Geschlecht schimpft mich Verräter, ich bin der Albtraum aller Väter!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. November 2013)

danke sean


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> danke sean



Für?


----------



## Wynn (3. November 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Bei Dubstep hört guter Geschmack definitiv auf.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bqtKpLUd3Ng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




die neue version ist auch viel besser ohne dubstep


damals als ich so jung war wie die dubstep generation haben wir unser v90 modem angeschaltet und uns eingewählt ins internet wenn wir dubstep hören wollten


----------



## Grushdak (3. November 2013)

Ich muß mich berichtigen.
Mancher "Dubstep" (blöde Bezeichnung, als ob es das nicht schon ewig gibt - nur unter anderer Bezeichnung) klingt sogar ganz gut.
So mag ich Lindsay Original Version von Elements viel eher.
Das hat mehr Pepp - zumal zu dem wesentlich passenderem Video.

apropo Geige + modern music

Ich mag wie schon damals immer noch Fortissimo





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S1o-HFJjh-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=daw5R1mYzWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Komm süsser Tod! Reich mir die Hand, die Welt macht mich Krank! Erlös mich! *sing*


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2013)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh ein Fakebook <3


----------



## Fakebook (3. November 2013)

Langweilig.
Hellwach und nirgendwo jemand in Spam-Laune. Weder hier, noch im Fratzenbuch, AV-Forum, Eso-Schwurbel-Foren und nicht mal im /2er-WoW nennenswerter Spam.
[Sponsored by Lidl-mixxed-up-Energy-Drink]


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2013)

Ich bin aber in Spamlaune!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2013)

So endlich auch mal wieder nüchtern...


----------



## Schrottinator (3. November 2013)




----------



## Aun (3. November 2013)

er kann auch echt nichts anderes posten......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ne miese Halloween Verkleidung


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> er kann auch echt nichts anderes posten......



Er will uns seine stylische Monobraue zeigen.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. November 2013)

<(Yo! What's up, bitches?)


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2013)

Der 17-jährige Andi ist verstört, seit er das "Riesengemächt" von Frauenschwarm Bobby unter der Dusche gesehen hatte


----------



## zoizz (7. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach nur GEIL!


----------



## Saji (9. November 2013)

Sean postet Bilder von halbnackten, männlichen Gnomen und Zwergen und findet das dann noch geil...

MFW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. November 2013)

Du weisst genau das ich allgemein die neuen Charaktermodelle meine ^^


----------



## Aun (11. November 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Sean postet Bilder von halbnackten, männlichen Gnomen und Zwergen und findet das dann noch geil...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (11. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. November 2013)

amateur pffff


----------



## Fakebook (16. November 2013)

Kinners, was ist denn hier los? Letzter Eintrag vom 11.11.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (16. November 2013)

der Abend is scheiße -.-

Nix los heute 

...und dann schmieren auch noch die LoL-Server ab


----------



## Wynn (17. November 2013)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> ...und dann schmieren auch noch die LoL-Server ab






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (17. November 2013)

Immerhin hat einer Spaß.... 

So hab ich wenigstens mal wieder mit nem Kumpel über Skype gequatscht von dem ich lange nix mehr gehört hab


----------



## Fakebook (17. November 2013)

+1


----------



## heinzelmännchen (17. November 2013)

oh dear

where are you

behind me?

beside me?

I'm looking for you

on the ground of my bottle of beer


----------



## heinzelmännchen (17. November 2013)

dafuq! meine Zahnbürste ist mir grade beim Zähne putzen durchgebrochen.

Das ist mir auch noch nicht passiert...


gnihihi: schnell ein edit außerhalb der Postzeiten:

- manuell
- Billigmodell
- keinen übermäßigen Druck ausgeübt, sondern einfach nur geputzt
--> billiges, fehlerhaftes Drecksdingen -.-'


----------



## Wynn (17. November 2013)

eletronisch oder manuell

falls manuell billig modell oder markenmodel ?

zu druck drauf geübt oder draugekaut ?


----------



## Fakebook (17. November 2013)

Also durchgebrochen ist meine auch noch nie. Aber ich stand schon so manches mal im Bad und hab mit der elektrischen manuell geputzt, da mal wieder nicht rechtzeitig an der Steckdose.


----------



## Aun (17. November 2013)

ich denke mal er hat, bis aufs blut, die manuelle benutzt ^^


----------



## Wynn (17. November 2013)

Nachdem Sony schon damals mit seinem Bluray Laufwerk in der PS3 wegbereitend war und die xbox mit ihren hd dvd laufwerk verlor hat Sony einen starken neuen Partner an der seite mit der Playstation 4





> "_Warum eine PS4 für Spiele kaufen, wenn man eine für "Handarbeit" kaufen kann! @####### ist die erste Pornoseite, die die PS4 voll unterstützt._"



[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]quelle: gamona news die ich ja nicht verlinken kann weil deren quelle auf böse schmuddeltwitter verlinkt der ja hier gegen die netiquette verstösst [/font]


----------



## Aun (17. November 2013)

und wynn ist sofort stammkunde geworden ^^ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A-b2YNErwxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



soviel dazu    "pornhüüüüb"


----------



## seanbuddha (17. November 2013)

Ich hätte niemals mit Tf2 (wieder) anfangen dürfen. Ich habe jetzt schon über 20 Euro an Kopfbedeckungen ausgegeben. (Und ich spiele erst seit vorgestern)


----------



## Aun (17. November 2013)

insert: *epicfacepalm

boy, get a life. wer braucht schon hüte


----------



## seanbuddha (17. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> insert: *epicfacepalm
> 
> boy, get a life. wer braucht schon hüte



Aber...aber...

Ich brauchte einen um ihn gegen die tolle Pilotka für den Heavy zu Traden!

*Knuddelt seine Natasha* You did well! We are good team!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (17. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wer braucht schon hüte


*Aun in den Rücken fall*

Hüte braucht man eigentlich immer mal (ab Min 1.15)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IfeOEhkRHXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (17. November 2013)

Verdammte Hacke! Samstag Nacht um 3:30 Uhr ohne funktionierendes Feuerzeug dazusitzen ist echt die Pest   
Muss halt der Toaster dafür herhalten.


----------



## Fakebook (20. November 2013)

Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Nachtschwärmer ist down?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y65YhctUAvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (21. November 2013)

Warum ist hier eigentlich nichts mehr los? Mir ist langweilig.


----------



## Aun (21. November 2013)

ka, weil wohl iwie nichts mehr zu schreiben gibt. 
reflox versumpft im kommunismus, sean versumpft in seiner ausbildung, wynn geht, aus angst vor horrorfilmem um 8, ins bett. 
fakebook schreibt fast nur am wochenende. shakira hat seinen klodeckel, h2o ist warscheinlich beim bikem im wald verschwunden. den ghettobubi brauchen wa ja nicht zu erwähnen, den holen die wölfe eh als ersten ^^


----------



## Deanne (21. November 2013)

Kinder, ihr fehlt mir. Meine Abende sind so einsam.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. November 2013)

Mhrm :/ Buffed stirbt. Zumindest hat man das Gefühl. Auch im WoWforum ist nicht mehr so viel los wie früher.


----------



## Deanne (21. November 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mhrm :/ Buffed stirbt. Zumindest hat man das Gefühl. Auch im WoWforum ist nicht mehr so los wie früher.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (21. November 2013)

ja iwie ist es nicht das gleich wie früher ..


----------



## seanbuddha (21. November 2013)

Aber...was ist passiert das es so gekommen ist? :/


----------



## H2OTest (21. November 2013)

Kp


----------



## Fordtaurus (21. November 2013)

yep das grenzt ja fast an Threatnekrophelie hier.... auch wenn ich mich hier nie so wirklich beteiligt habe..... aber war schon mal mehr los, wohl war.


----------



## Deanne (21. November 2013)

Ich bin traurig und weine mich jetzt in den Schlaf. Adieu!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bin traurig und weine mich jetzt in den Schlaf. Adieu!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OL2n5eB7DGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (21. November 2013)

wegen leuten wie dir kommt hier keiner mehr rein........ arsch


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> erst nachdem wir noch ne runde wolf ** gespielt haben ^^. danach gehen wa noch ein schlückchen trinken und schaun, was bei sonnenaufgang noch so geht


----------



## seanbuddha (21. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wegen leuten wie dir kommt hier keiner mehr rein........ arsch



Wen meinst du? 







Aaaaach war das ne Antwort auf das Mufasadingens...?


----------



## Fordtaurus (21. November 2013)

Zitat Aun:"wegen leuten wie dir kommt hier keiner mehr rein........ arsch"


Hmmmmm wen Du meinen? Doch nich etwa Deanne weil sie es schaft, ohne viel Brimbamborium n bissl Depri zu Dich rüberzubringen?

Ein Masochist könnt sich an dem Schlechtfühlen anderer erfreuen, ein emphatischer Mensch würd eventuel versuchen, das es jemandem besser geht, wenn er/si nicht gut drauf ist. Und ich..... hmmmmm *^°°°*-_-______@ oW ohne Worte...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. November 2013)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Zitat Aun:"wegen leuten wie dir kommt hier keiner mehr rein........ arsch"
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm wen Du meinen? Doch nich etwa Deanne weil sie es schaft, ohne viel Brimbamborium n bissl Depri zu Dich rüberzubringen?
> ...



10/10 post, les ich gleich nochmal


----------



## Aun (21. November 2013)

mufasa ihr pfeifen.....


----------



## seanbuddha (21. November 2013)

Ich bin ja dafür das wir hier ein paar nobilitas rauswerfen...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. November 2013)

nein wieso?


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> aus angst vor horrorfilmem um 8, ins bett.



nope


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. November 2013)

ich hab auch angst vor horrorfilmen um acht 

ist ne scheiß zeit für filme da sind die noch creepiger als sonst


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2013)

baron du hast keine ahnung was aun genau meint


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. November 2013)

ja, das wollte ich in meinen post subtil inkludieren


----------



## Schrottinator (21. November 2013)




----------



## Wynn (22. November 2013)




----------



## seanbuddha (22. November 2013)

Gute Nacht Kinder...schlaft gut. Ihr seid nie allein.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f8fUFmjqXZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. November 2013)

Wildstarstream


----------



## Wynn (23. November 2013)

Hasen mit pinken Kanonen und ruhestein oringen ^^


----------



## Aun (23. November 2013)

hurr durr!


----------



## Aun (24. November 2013)

HURTZ!!!


----------



## Schrottinator (24. November 2013)




----------



## Wynn (24. November 2013)




----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. November 2013)




----------



## Wynn (24. November 2013)




----------



## Aun (24. November 2013)

nimm deine pillen


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nimm deine pillen


----------



## Schrottinator (24. November 2013)




----------



## Wynn (25. November 2013)




----------



## Schrottinator (25. November 2013)




----------



## Wynn (25. November 2013)




----------



## Aun (25. November 2013)

morgen sind eure posts wegen sinnlosen spammings gelöscht

bwahahahaha


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. November 2013)

bwahahahaha


----------



## Aun (25. November 2013)

fack u bloody!


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2013)

N'abend.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. November 2013)

moin


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> fack u bloody!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nabend ^^


----------



## Aun (25. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal zu früheren sitten zurück ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (25. November 2013)




----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2013)

Brüste Brüste Brüste



Männer -_-


----------



## Schrottinator (25. November 2013)




----------



## Wynn (25. November 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Brüste Brüste Brüste







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NTKEDXNQAcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. November 2013)

Seani steht nur auf Männertitten.


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2013)

tiefschlag unter die gürtellinie ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. November 2013)

Nichts ist so fies wie die Wahrheit.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Seani steht nur auf Männertitten.



Nope.


Meine ganze Meinung zu der gesamten "Seans Sexualität" Thematik:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. November 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Seani steht nur auf Männertitten.



Damals im Bus hat es ihm nicht gefallen.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Damals im Bus hat es ihm nicht gefallen.



Jetzt grabt ihr aber auch wirklich alles aus.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. November 2013)

Ich wette Aun bekommt Ärger wegen dem gif. :/


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich wette Aun bekommt Ärger wegen dem gif. :/



Da hatten wir schon schlimmere ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. November 2013)

Aun ist professioneller Grauzonen Poster ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2013)

Pfff ich hab Grauzonen schon überschritten und bin immernoch hier!


Verschwörungstheorien kommt her....


Ich schlafe mit den Mods und Admins!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. November 2013)

Du bist vor 4 Jahren verstorben, aber dein Geist kann sich nicht vom Forum lösen.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2013)

Ich bin...

Bruce Willis?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PVZSpmyYHqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (26. November 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Damals im Bus hat es ihm nicht gefallen.






BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Aun ist professioneller Grauzonen Poster ^^



ich wurde wohl in den gottstatus erhoben ^^


----------



## Grushdak (26. November 2013)

Ja ist klar ...
Hörst Du überhaupt mal auf zu träumen?


----------



## Aun (26. November 2013)

geh heim alter mann


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GJ9utbPa8L0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kommt mal auf andere Gedanken kinners.


Und...


Aun's Hormonpackung


----------



## Aun (26. November 2013)

du eierkopp weißt, was in ´murica mit den bitcoins abging oder? ich könnt ja mal den staatsschutz anrufen


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

... wenn du das wirklich jetzt so ernst nimmst.
Ich hab netmal Bitcoins. Seh ich so aus als hätte ich Bitcoins im Wert von 2000 Dollar?


----------



## Grushdak (26. November 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 10 Bitcoins an den der Auns Kopf auf einem Speer aufspießt


Geht das auch so? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scherz

Und Aun das war zwar nett ausgedrückt aber fies.  
Ich gehe nun nicht heim - aber schlafen ... gn8


----------



## Aun (26. November 2013)

insgeheim haben wir uns doch alle lieb , außer sean. der ist doof ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

Jap. Ich bin die Inkarnation des Bösen.
Der Threadzerstörer, Threadspammer und Flamer.

ICH BIN DER LEIBHAFTIGE FORENSATAN!


----------



## Aun (26. November 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Jap. Ich bin die Inkarnation des Bösen.
> Der Threadzerstörer, Threadspammer und Flamer.
> 
> ICH BIN DER LEIBHAFTIGE FORENSATAN!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

Werde mein Diener und du wirst UNGLAUBLICHE Macht erfahren!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sr7309GEc-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man schaut sich die ersten 45 Sekunden eines Videos an das keinen Bezug zum lied hat und dann muss Jesse natürlich einem den Ohrwurm verpassen! -_-


----------



## Schrottinator (26. November 2013)

Ich fand das damals mit der einen Folge lustig, als TB und Jesse "gerappt" haben. In der woche darauf gab es so viele Dubstep Lieder davon XD


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

Ich glaube bei der Folge war ich noch nicht ...oder es ist vorbeigerauscht ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (26. November 2013)

Apropos Jesse und Ohrwurm:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RD7HJgfPESU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Apropos Jesse und Ohrwurm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn wir schon bei Jesse sind:

Ich LIEBE seine "Old wacky Miner" Stimme <3

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh we found Gooooouuuuld!!!


----------



## Schrottinator (26. November 2013)

Das eine WoW Machinima, in dem er gesungen hat, fand ich toll. "Weclome to the Deadmines" (oder so) hat dieses Disney Feeling so toll rüber gebracht. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das eine WoW Machinima, in dem er gesungen hat, fand ich toll. "Weclome to the Deadmines" (oder so) hat dieses Disney Feeling so toll rüber gebracht. ^^



Welcome to the Deadmines ist zwischen nem Kumpel und mir nen Lan-Insider (Wir können beide das Lied auswendig und immer wenns jemand anfängt muss der andere es zuende singen)^^

Übrigens wusste ich garnicht das er da (mit?) gesungen hat.

Vielleicht liegt das daran dass ich Jesse erst seit 1 Woche kenne (Totalbiscuit seit 4 :3)

Ich komm mir voll vor wie nen Youtubenoob.



Edit:

Jetzt wo ich "Welcome to the Deadmines" nochmal anseh hört man das Jesse Edvin van Cleef spricht ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (26. November 2013)

Jesse ist der Banditenfüher. Van Cleef? Ist das der Name?


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Jesse ist der Banditenfüher. Van Cleef? Ist das der Name?



Edvin van Cleef.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. November 2013)

ich bin immernoch in der Warteliste für das Launchpad


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

Was fürn Launchpad?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. November 2013)

Amazon: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00940TI0K/ref=gb1h_tit_c-1_7247_43322e1f?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=165K1JDYN6WEPAV74JG5&pf_rd_i=872398&pf_rd_p=449727247




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

Schaut schick aus, ich könnte aber mit dem Nutzen nichts anfangen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (26. November 2013)

Na zum Glück wollte ich es dir nicht zu Weihnachten schenken. Dann doch eher die Kettensäge, die aus Wasser Whiskey macht.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Na zum Glück wollte ich es dir nicht zu Weihnachten schenken. Dann doch eher die Kettensäge, die aus Wasser Whiskey macht.



Ich bin kein Whiskeytrinker :>


----------



## Schrottinator (26. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4aLThuU008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. November 2013)

Also Schrottinator, das Musikdingens scheint ja janz lustig zu sein... und Nein! Doch! OOOHH ist ja mal wohl der Klassiker schlecht hin von dem guten Louis.

Einen wunderguten Abend zusammen in diesem ruhigen thread^^


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

Fordtaurus.exe has restarted correctly.


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. November 2013)

hmmmm? wollt jetzt eigentlich nich so viel spamen aber jaaaaaaa ich treib mich zwischendurch auch noch mal bei Euch nerdigen Buffis rum, auch wenn nich mehr am WoW zoggn bin, sind wir nich alle ein bisschen Nerd?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. November 2013)

Falls noch jemand ne Demo haben will:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3vC5TsSyNjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Denn Skill hab ich natürlich nicht. Aber ich hätte schon gerne eines. Es gibt einiges an Sachen, die ich nicht umsetzten konnte, weil mirMöglichkeiten gefehlt haben. Das wäre dann auch mein erstes und 150&#8364; billiger würde ich es auch noch kriegen. :3
So langsam glaub ich aber nimmer, dass daraus noch was wird.



> sind wir nich alle ein bisschen Nerd?



Ich wüsste nicht, inwiefern ich ein Nerd sein könnte.


----------



## schneemaus (26. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHtQgrBTkao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das musste mal gesagt werden.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Sie hat recht!

Nur so kann man die meisten Lebensstile, Partnerschaften, Sprachen, Hobbies und Berufe in EINEM Leben vereinen!


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. November 2013)

ahhhh ja schrotti... treibst Dich bei Buffed rum... hättest gerne so ein volldiggitales "Musikinstrument"... hmm eventuell hast Du noch ne Brille auf und trägst Pollunder mit Karooptik.... und kannst Dich sowohl mit Emoticons als auch Zitaten aus einem Chat verständigen..... Okay bei heutigen Jugendlichen ist das alles schon fast mit der Muttermilch, spätestens mit dem ersten Erdbeerjoghurt in Bit und Byte übergegangen. K.a. wie alt Du bist, aber wer sich in solch Foren rumtreibt und sich so kommuniziert hat für mich schon etwas von nem Nerd ^^


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. November 2013)

jojojo wie ich schon mal dichtete... Multible persönlichkeit, bist nie alleine, machst Dir selber Beine XD

aber schon echt heftig solche Leute....


----------



## schneemaus (26. November 2013)

So ganz bewiesen, dass es die dissoziative Identitätsstörung in dem Ausmaß wirklich gibt, ist ja immer noch nicht. Deswegen find ich das auch so unglaublich treffend.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> ahhhh ja schrotti... treibst Dich bei Buffed rum... hättest gerne so ein volldiggitales "Musikinstrument"... hmm eventuell hast Du noch ne Brille auf und trägst Pollunder mit Karooptik.... und kannst Dich sowohl mit Emoticons als auch Zitaten aus einem Chat verständigen..... Okay bei heutigen Jugendlichen ist das alles schon fast mit der Muttermilch, spätestens mit dem ersten Erdbeerjoghurt in Bit und Byte übergegangen. K.a. wie alt Du bist, aber wer sich in solch Foren rumtreibt und sich so kommuniziert hat für mich schon etwas von nem Nerd ^^



Ich bin ein fetter Metalhörer mit Schwarzer Brille der Pi auf 18 Stellen auswendig kann und sowieso zu jedem Scheiss alles mögliche weiss was den normalen Horizont übersteigt. In WoW werde ich wandelndes Lexikon genannt weil ich alles über dieses verkackte Spiel weiss und zudem ein exzentrischer Sammler von Gegenständen (Ingame) bin für die ich auch für andere nicht verständliche Preise ausgebe. 
Ich lese aus Langeweile in meiner Freizeit Wikipediaartikel über Astrophysik und habe weniger Freunde als Finger an einer Hand.


Also ich finde ich hätte die Bezeichnung eher verdient.



Fordtaurus schrieb:


> aber schon echt heftig solche Leute....



Ja, psychisch kranke Leute sind echt die schlimmsten


----------



## schneemaus (26. November 2013)

Aber irgendwer, der beim Drehbuch von About:Kate mitgewirkt hat, war definitiv selbst schon in der Psychiatrie. Zumindest hab ich nach zwei Folgen so das Gefühl.


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. November 2013)

kk Sean bekommst Du heute den durchsichtigen Nerdpokal... und Freunde pah lieber 10 gute Feinde als 1 schlechten Freund


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Aber irgendwer, der beim Drehbuch von about:Kate mitgewirkt hat, war definitiv selbst schon in der Psychiatrie. Zumindest hab ich nach zwei Folgen so das Gefühl.



Ist immer nützlich. In der Psychiatrie lernt man viele "tolle" Sachen von Mitpatienten


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. November 2013)

Die Psychiatrie.... der beste Ort um Psychologie und Soziologie zu studieren... und das bei vollverpflegung und auf Kosten der Krankenkasse


----------



## schneemaus (26. November 2013)

Ich hab damals tatsächlich sehr viel von meinen Mitpatienten gelernt.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab damals tatsächlich sehr viel von meinen Mitpatienten gelernt.



Ich eher negatives was ich hier nicht Thematisieren werde ^^


----------



## schneemaus (26. November 2013)

Dann warst du vermutlich auf der falschen Station oder mit den falschen Leuten da


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

Ich mochte die und sie mochten mich ^^

Im Grunde war die Zeit toll.


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. November 2013)

hmmm hrmm lernen? naja eventuel lernen, was man besser nicht nimmt oder macht^^ 

lernen wie man mit ner Multiblen persönlichkeitsstörung sich nicht selber ins wort fällt und sich selber ausreden lässt?
Ach bitte das wr jetzt aber nicht nötig! Dankeschön Dir auch biss dann.... Da vorne links kommst Du dann an .... ....


----------



## Schrottinator (26. November 2013)

Aber jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz: Ich bin kein Nerd. Die karierten Hemden sind ne "Berufskrankheit" und Brillenträger bin ich auch nicht. Außerdem find ich WoW grottig.
Für einen Augenblick dachte ich, dass ich als Hipster bezeichnet werden würde.
Und zum Alter: Ich bin 25.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (26. November 2013)

lord nelson deine beiträge sind sogar besser als meine bravo für deine subtilität


----------



## Schrottinator (26. November 2013)

Bist du eigentlich der King unter den Baronen oder der Duke unter den Königen?


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. November 2013)

Naja in der Klappse kannst Du aber auch auf ganz schön menschlichen Abfall treffen... Und ich schäme mich nicht solch eine harte Bezeichnung zu wählen, weil Kinderfic*** oder Vergewaltiger oder übelste Drogenwracks sind am besten bis zum Exitus einzusperren^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (26. November 2013)

eher das zweite, aber die beziehungen meiner titel sind noch sehr viel komplexer


----------



## schneemaus (26. November 2013)

Die landen auch in der forensischen Psychiatrie. Und menschlichen Abfall verbitte ich mir.

Ich geh jetzt pennen, genug Trolls für heute gefüttert.


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. November 2013)

hach schrotti... ein Jungspund... hmmmkay soo viel älter bin ich dan auch nich ... so mit Mitte 30, aber gegen Berufskrankheiten hilf oft mal ein bisschen Urlaub


----------



## Schrottinator (26. November 2013)

Urlaub kann ich machen, wenn das Studium vorbei ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Naja in der Klappse kannst Du aber auch auf ganz schön menschlichen Abfall treffen... Und ich schäme mich nicht solch eine harte Bezeichnung zu wählen, weil Kinderfic*** oder Vergewaltiger oder übelste Drogenwracks sind am besten bis zum Exitus einzusperren^^



Die Dummheit ist stark in dir, junger Padawan.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. November 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> eher das zweite, aber die beziehungen meiner titel sind noch sehr viel komplexer



Verstehe. Du schaust dir die Nahrungskette von unten an.


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. November 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Urlaub kann ich machen, wenn das Studium vorbei ist.



hei schrotti, Di sprichst ja Ironisch


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. November 2013)

Menschlicher Abfall? Sonst gehts aber danke oder? Aus welchem Loch ham se dich denn gelassen? oO


----------



## Schrottinator (26. November 2013)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> hei schrotti, Di sprichst ja Ironisch



Ich hab mich nie als Zyniker betrachtet.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (26. November 2013)

nein von oben, es ist vergleichbar mit der position gaddafis unter den afrikanischen stammesherrschern, wenn du das mit der ersten antwort ausdrücken wolltest war ich zu dummm um es zu verstehen

dummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Aus welchem Loch ham se dich denn gelassen? oO







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6jamrudGfC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. November 2013)

hmmmmm wie darf man(n) den sonst z.B einen über 50 Jährigen nennen der kleine Mädchen ................da weigert sich ja sogar mein Tastatur das zu schreiben.... und das so ganz ohne Scham und unrechtsgefühl? hmmm also ich sähe solche Menschen gerne als Kompost vor sich hinrotten.... kommt aber auch eventuel daher das ich aus der Vergangenheit so meine Erfahrungen gemacht habe... da gibbet nix mehr zu heilen... wegschließen für immer. Aber ein sehr kontroverses Thema....


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. November 2013)

Ich hab Dich auch nicht für nen Zyniker gehalten Schrotti, sondern für einen Ironiker.... nicht verwechseln mit Irani bitte


----------



## Schrottinator (26. November 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> nein von oben, es ist vergleichbar mit der position gaddafis unter den afrikanischen stammesherrschern, wenn du das mit der ersten antwort ausdrücken wolltest war ich zu dummm um es zu verstehen
> 
> dummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Du bist also jemand, der ärmere ausbeutet und kein Problem damit hat chemische Waffen gegen sein eigenes Volk anzuwenden? Warum willst du Menschen töten? Das ist ja grauenvoll...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (26. November 2013)

nein ich töte keine leute, wenn ich soviel geld hätte würde ich z.b. schulen bauen und mehr bahnhöfe


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

Ich bin mal raus bevor ich noch was böses hier schreiben muss. Und sowieso bevor die Mods hier auftauchen ^^

Schlusssatz:

Man darf bei keinem Menschen aufgeben. Ich hab bei meinem FSJ mit nem Patienten gearbeitet der oft seinen kleinen Bruder missbraucht hat.
Wieso?

Opfer-Täter. Der Vater hatte mit ihm nämlich genau das gemacht was er mit seinem Bruder gemacht hat. Psychische Krankheiten entwickeln sich und sind (meistens) auch heilbar. Ich habe ihn zwar als komplizierten, aber sehr netten Menschen wahrgenommen. Zudem kam es im Umfeld der geschlossenen Unterbringung nicht zu solchen Missbrauchsfällen.




Gute Nacht.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. November 2013)

Aber warum vergleichst du dich dann mit Gaddafi?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. November 2013)

gaddafi war so etwas wie der offizielle könig der könige, das wollte ich damit ausdrücken


----------



## Schrottinator (27. November 2013)

Und warum dann der Baron unter den Königen? Das past doch vorne und hinten nicht.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. November 2013)

musst du als iraner gerade sagen, frag mal den 12. imam was er davon hält


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. November 2013)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> hmmmmm wie darf man(n) den sonst z.B einen über 50 Jährigen nennen der kleine Mädchen ................da weigert sich ja sogar mein Tastatur das zu schreiben.... und das so ganz ohne Scham und unrechtsgefühl? hmmm also ich sähe solche Menschen gerne als Kompost vor sich hinrotten.... kommt aber auch eventuel daher das ich aus der Vergangenheit so meine Erfahrungen gemacht habe... da gibbet nix mehr zu heilen... wegschließen für immer. Aber ein sehr kontroverses Thema....


Krank oder gestört und gehört weggesperrt ja - Menschlicher Abfall klingt hingegen nach genau dem Scheiß, den Parteien wie die NPD von sich geben.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. November 2013)

Aber DARF ich als Iraner das überhaupt? Wer sagt mir, dass der 12. Imam mir überhaupt gestattet ihn anzusprechen. Oder was, wenn das ein Tippfehler war und ich in wirklich kein ein Uraner bin? Dann sind wir alle verloren und das nur, weil du deine Dominanz im Adelhaus nicht zeigen konntest!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. November 2013)

entweder bin ich der imam oder er ist mein kumpel


----------



## Schrottinator (27. November 2013)

Und wer ist es nun? Ich vermute, dass du einfach verwirrt bist, weil du Krankenhäuser und Schulen für biochemische Waffen bauen willst. Dabei ergibt das gar keinen Sinn. Du solltest in dich gehen und darüber meditieren, wie du dein Leben momentan führst. Nur ein klarer Geist führt zu Dingen, zu denen nur ein klarer Geist führen kann. Das hat schon Lichtenstein gesagt, falls er das mal gesagt hat.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. November 2013)

ich wäre gespannt darauf wie sean buddha dieses gespräch führen würde, er sollte mal in meine haut schlüpfen


----------



## Schrottinator (27. November 2013)

Du solltest dir selbst treu bleiben. Außerdem hat das Schweigen der Lämmer schon gezeigt, dass diese Unternehmungen nicht gerade geschmackvoll sind. Auch wenn es dort nicht die Enthäuteten waren, die das wollten.
Glaube an dich und du kannst auch noch Glück in diesem Leben erfahren. Noch ist es nicht zu spät. Glaube an dich!

Edit: verzweifelter Versuch die Grammatik zu vergessen. Das Forum könnte einen Compiler vertragen.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. November 2013)

ja hoffentlich danke den guck ich mir auf jeden fall an


----------



## Schrottinator (27. November 2013)

Du kannst es auch lesen: Amazon link


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. November 2013)

nein ich kann nicht lesen, höchstens comics


----------



## Schrottinator (27. November 2013)

Ach was! Wer Comics lesen kann, kann auch Bücher lesen.
Schreib dich nicht ab! Lern lesen und Schreiben.
Nur Mut! Ich glaube an dich.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. November 2013)

das ist so sweet:* aber grad kein bock mach erstmal meine ausbildung fertig


----------



## Schrottinator (27. November 2013)

Als was machst du deine Ausblidung denn?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. November 2013)

ich stell so kleine schlüsselanhänger her aus holz, ist nicht wirklich eine ausbildung aber zum leben reicht es


----------



## Schrottinator (27. November 2013)

Das ist nicht schlecht. Ich stelle nichts physikalisches her.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. November 2013)

hatte in physik leider immer eine 5


----------



## seanbuddha (27. November 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das ist nicht schlecht. Ich stelle nichts physikalisches her.


->


Baron schrieb:


> hatte in physik leider immer eine 5





Edit:

Stimmt, es sollte physisches heissen... aber trotzdem Fail.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. November 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> hatte in physik leider immer eine 5



Sorry, mein Fehler. Ich meinte, dass ich nicht physisches herstelle. Ich hab gar nicht gemerkt, dass ich so nen Blödsinn verzapfe.
Ich bin Informatiker.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. November 2013)

geil
schreibst du für zeitungen?


----------



## Schrottinator (27. November 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> geil
> schreibst du für zeitungen?



Ne, das wäre dann eher ein Redakteur oder auch ein Voluntair.

Ich schreibe Software/Programme.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. November 2013)

kannst du nicht mal einen compiler für mich schreiben?


----------



## Schrottinator (27. November 2013)

Der Compilerbau ist nicht gerade trivial. Wofür braucht du eigentlich einen?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. November 2013)

würde ihn hier den forum spenden, könnte mal einen vertragen


----------



## Schrottinator (27. November 2013)

das war vorhin nur ein dummer Scherz von mir. Das würde so nicht funktionieren. Außerdem däts dann ne Britsche von Zam geben.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. November 2013)

ich geh jetzt schlafen!!!!


----------



## Schrottinator (27. November 2013)

Ich geh dann auch mal offline. Auf mir turnt schon ne Katze für ne gute Weile rum. Das geht so langsam ins Kreuz.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. November 2013)




----------



## seanbuddha (27. November 2013)

Ein Pinguin!


----------



## Fordtaurus (27. November 2013)

.......^---------....... <----- ein Pixel...... man man man ist hier wieder die Luzi los


----------



## seanbuddha (27. November 2013)

UI Terraria im Steam Sale nur 2,50!


Zeit den paypalaccount vom Kumpel zu belasten


----------



## Schrottinator (27. November 2013)

Den Preis gab es auch schon früher.


----------



## Fordtaurus (27. November 2013)

hoffentlich kommt morgen mein Anno1602Königsedition an.... *hach in Nostalgie schwelg*

+2 Shadowrunbücher, 1 davon nen gaaanz altes welches ich aber irgendwie noch nicht habe 

isse aber auch funny, Anno1602 für 6,99 bei keineahnungwiedie hheissen , bei Bluebyte direkt für 26,99? 
kleiner aber feiner Preisunterschied hum


----------



## Schrottinator (28. November 2013)

So, gerade Ronal angeschaut.


----------



## Aun (28. November 2013)

der frigide barbar?


----------



## seanbuddha (28. November 2013)

Wus schon 1 Uhr? O_o


----------



## Aun (28. November 2013)

sollten wir wegen arbeit nicht ins bett gehen?


----------



## seanbuddha (28. November 2013)

Ich bin Krankgeschrieben diese Woche.


----------



## Aun (28. November 2013)

is klar. krank im kopp taugt immer


----------



## Schrottinator (28. November 2013)




----------



## Aun (28. November 2013)




----------



## Schrottinator (28. November 2013)




----------



## Aun (28. November 2013)

hab ich schonmal gesagt, dass es mir freuden bereitet, pinguine und eichhörnchen zu schlachten?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (28. November 2013)

kranker freak


----------



## Schrottinator (28. November 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> kranker freak



Die Erkenntnis hat aber lange gedauert.


----------



## Aun (28. November 2013)

achja und *möchtegernghettogangsterfakeweiberanschleimwichsern* reiße ich gerne mal den kopp ab


----------



## Baron King Zwei (29. November 2013)

oh nein


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2013)

Habt Euch lieb, sonst muss ich Machtblitze durch den Thread zucken lassen.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. November 2013)

Ach, der Aun ist nur gerade nüchtern. Warte noch ein paar Bier ab, dann ist er wieder nett.


----------



## Aun (29. November 2013)

pfff alles dilettanten hier......zam geh was essen ^^ (am besten beef)


----------



## seanbuddha (29. November 2013)

Was ist denn mit Aun heute los ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (29. November 2013)

Er lebt in der Shoutbox gerade seine feminime Seite aus. Zum Ausgleich macht er hier einen auf extra taff.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. November 2013)

Mysteriös. Hat er seine Hormonpillen nicht genommen oder was ist los?


----------



## Schrottinator (30. November 2013)




----------



## zoizz (30. November 2013)

Hier kommt man ja gar nicht mehr zwischen bei dem Gebrabbel.

Babo. Die deutsche Jugend ist zu dumm/faul/einfallslos, sich ein eigenes Jugendwort zu kreieren? ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8gmARGvPlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (30. November 2013)

Last Christmas I gave you my heart 
But the very next day you gave it away 
This year, to save me from tears, 
I'll give it to someone special

noch ein klassiker 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ul7Y06TOq5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




vieleicht kennt hier noch jemand den zuckowski


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Dezember 2013)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich ich ich ich ich ich!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fq_5sMbWvnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das hier ist aber besser


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jDu-1N1hqKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (1. Dezember 2013)

was fürn crap. hab ich ohrenbluten


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Dezember 2013)

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rclJpHC7Te4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> ​
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_xE5QHq4yrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




5/5 ?


----------



## Aun (1. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



inkompetentes pack!!!!


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> inkompetentes pack!!!!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PAdbl14Gybg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Dezember 2013)

ICH WILL EINEN ADVENTSKALENDER HABEEEEEN >.<


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2013)

nach den erfolg von ducktales und illusion castle wird derzeit geprüft ob sich ein remake von 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nLhn2dJljEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




lohnt


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab leider nur Ducktales auf der NES gespielt :>


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2013)

ich es nur mal bei einem hertie 

Damals haben ja die läden noch konsolen zum testen draussen gehabt die man spielen konnte ab 15 uhr


----------



## schneemaus (1. Dezember 2013)

Omg das LoL-Spiel grade xD Zwei Premade im 3on3, Malphite und Kha'Zix. Meine Wenigkeit Caitlyn also Solo Top gegen Mordekaiser, Bot waren Morgana und Rengar die Gegner. Während es oben recht ruhig zur Sache ging (ich Morde auf Range gehalten, der zwischendurch mal wieder weg, wieder gekommen, kein Push in irgend ne Richtung), hab ich immer wieder unten ausgeholfen, weil die immer wieder schon bis zum Tower kamen. Ende war dann ein 8/2/3 für mich, weil mich der inzwischen gefeedete Rengar zweimal erwischt hat. Malph 0/9/3, Kha 3/8/0. Ich steh nicht so auf den Surrender-Kram, also hab ich nein gedrückt und bin während dem Spiel immer mal wieder dafür angemeckert worden. Am Ende wollte ich die beiden für's Feeden reporten, bis dann Sachen kamen wie "Alter du gehörst zurück in die Küche", "Wenn man mit dir spielt, weiß man, dass man Frauen ein paar Rechte wieder abnehmen sollte" usw. Also wurde dann doch ein Report für Flamerei draus


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2013)

hurr!


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Dezember 2013)

http://www.jugendwort.de/






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k3I7p5lvkwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8PRcr9-E6Hw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (3. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Schrottinator (3. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Aun (3. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Dezember 2013)

Hier Aun, ein Lied nur an dich gerichtet!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O47110GDdbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (3. Dezember 2013)

aber nie vergessen die hände danach zu waschen shikari


----------



## Olliruh (3. Dezember 2013)

hiiiiiii


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau so und nicht anders komm ich mir an meiner Berufsschule vor.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Dezember 2013)

Was soll das denn jetzt heißen ?


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2013)

das sean weil er niveau hat ärger auf seiner schule hat und aus der yolo/swag masse rausstechen tut ?


----------



## Fakebook (4. Dezember 2013)

Die mit dem kleinen Loch im Kopf lachen über den mit dem großen Loch im Kopf


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schrotti und zam bei der arbeit. tagsüber total unproduktiv und nutzlos


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Dezember 2013)

Will Starbound spielen muss aber warten, bis meine Leitung es endlich gezogen hat.


----------



## Alux (6. Dezember 2013)

Nabend Buffies!

Eben im Fernsehn gesehen und wollts gleich mal weitersagen, auf arte läuft Breaking Bad, momentan Episode 47. Muss aber sagen die deutsche Synchro gefällt mir net.


----------



## Fakebook (6. Dezember 2013)

Nabend Alux.
Ich bleib bei KiKa/Brot-Bernd.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Dezember 2013)

*durch den Nachtschwärmer flitz* Wuhuuuu!


----------



## Ogil (6. Dezember 2013)

Flitzeralarm!


----------



## schneemaus (6. Dezember 2013)

*kicher*


----------



## Aun (6. Dezember 2013)

nippelwetter!


----------



## zoizz (6. Dezember 2013)

Jeder nur ein Kreuz.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Dezember 2013)

Entschuldigung, ich glaube ich bin hier falsch. ich wurde freigesprochen.


----------



## Fakebook (7. Dezember 2013)

Mal in die Runde gefragt: was verschenkt ihr zu Weihnachten?
Ich habe noch keine Geschenke, mein Ausweis ist abgelaufen und ich habe noch immer die alte Krankenkassenkarte.

(und die VOX-Nachrichten erzählen mir grad, dass die Kanzlerin zwei Gläser Senf gekauft hat. Keine echte Inspiration.)


----------



## Aun (7. Dezember 2013)

kleine sachen, mehr oder weniger. vattern nen guten obstler, muttern und oma teures konfekt. summa summarum so 50-70€


----------



## Deanne (7. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwer singt mir Songs von Adele auf die Mailbox.


----------



## Saji (7. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Irgendwer singt mir Songs von Adele auf die Mailbox.





Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Ich habe nächste Woche ein Date. Whoooohooo!




Zufall?


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Dezember 2013)

So.
Mein Account geht bald ins Datennirvana.
Peace & out.

PS.
Kennen mich überhaupt noch Leute hier???


----------



## Legendary (8. Dezember 2013)

Nö und ich bin auch schon ca. 5 Jahre dabei. 

PS: Musste ich jetzt posten!


----------



## schneemaus (8. Dezember 2013)

Grmpf. Eben Rollentest gehabt und ich hab suuuuper tolle Rollen für mich und den Boden in unserer Halle gefunden. Haken: 80 Euro, die ich nicht habe. Mit etwas Glück wird's mein Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qMbF2kA5WAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wieso schau ich mir sowas an?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Dezember 2013)

Das frage ich mich auch. ^^


----------



## Aun (13. Dezember 2013)

er denkt, er wäre der trutan. deswegen schaut er sich sowas an ^^


----------



## schneemaus (13. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie hab ich so gar keine Lust aufs Wochenende. Morgen tagsüber mit ner Freundin unterwegs - ja, da freu ich mich drauf. Morgen Abend Weihnachtsfeier auf dem überfüllten Weihnachtsmarkt... Juhu. Sonntag Plätzchen backen, weil es ja jemand machen muss, damit gewisse Leute ein Geschenk von der Mannschaft bekommen... Ehrlich, als Kind war ich total karnevalsbegeistert und da hab ich seit Jahren immer mehr Hass gegen entwickelt (und das als Meenzer Mädsche!). Und das Gleiche passiert so langsam mit Weihnachten - ich hab da langsam keinen Bock mehr drauf.


----------



## Alux (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab langsam generell keinen Bock mehr auf Wochenenden. Die meisten Leute haben wenn man was machen will keine Zeit oder schon was anderes vor, fortgehn geht auch net immer weil auf Dauer teuer und keine Lust immer 20 Tacken Taxi. Da bleibt zu viel Freizeit in der man zu viel denkt. Unter der Woche kanns net so passieren, 4:30 aufstehen --> Kaserne --> 17:30 wieder daheim, bisschen rumsiechen, schlafen gehen und wieder von vorne.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Dezember 2013)

Mh ja. Zeit hätten meine Freunde an sich auch an den Wochenenden, aber momentan hab ich schlicht keine. Vorhin rief mich z.B. ein Kumpel an und hat mich gefragt, ob ich mitfahr zur Uni, da ist heut wieder Warm ins Wochenende. Eigentlich echt Lust gehabt, aber im Hinblick auf die anstehenden nächsten beiden Tage - keine Chance. Und das Geldthema kommt im Dezember natürlich auch noch dazu. Aber momentan hab ich tatsächlich das Gefühl, nur noch von einem Termin zum anderen zu fahren und langsam hab ich echt keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Alux (13. Dezember 2013)

Ja Geld ist insofern ein Problem, da ich jetzt beim Bund im Vergleich zur Schule sehr viel mehr Freizeit habe aber nicht viel mehr Geld.


----------



## Deanne (13. Dezember 2013)

Mein Nachbar hört laut Schlager, ich drehe hier gleich durch.


----------



## Alux (13. Dezember 2013)

Na mein Beileid


----------



## schneemaus (13. Dezember 2013)

Oh Gott. Dreh einfach irgend ne gute Mucke laut auf


----------



## Alux (13. Dezember 2013)

Bisschen Rawstyle und Bass voll aufdrehen. Zur Not auch mal Sturm läuten oder Polizei rufen.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar hört laut Schlager, ich drehe hier gleich durch.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hCsNOUJhLbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



+ laut = Kein Nachbar mehr.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Fresse, sind denn 20000 Uran zuviel verlangt? Das dauert schon ewig -_-


----------



## Alux (14. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Du solltest einen Nachbarschaftsratgeber schreiben


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Dezember 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Du solltest einen Nachbarschaftsratgeber schreiben



Laute Stöhngeräusche Rückwärts abgespult verhelfen zu einer angespannten Nachbarschaftssituation, da der Nachbar den Tierschutzbund ruft aus der Vermutung hinaus das in deiner Wohnung gerade ein Schwarm Wildgänse Paarungszeit hat.


----------



## Fakebook (15. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Laute Stöhngeräusche ...


Erinnert mich an eine Nachbarin im Studentenwohnheim. Stöhnen, Keuchen, Hecheln und Quietschen. Tagein, tagaus. Ich nahm an, sie bessert ihr BAföG mit sexuellen Gefälligkeiten auf oder wäre permanent rollig.
Irgendwann stand mal die Tür offen, die Geräusche waren die gleichen.... dann sah ich ne Studentin auf nem Laufband


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Dezember 2013)

Skyrim neu Installiert da mir eine Modmodifikation eine "haarige" Angelegenheit an den falschen Stellen verpasst hat. (Und habs nimmer weg gekriegt) Jetzt heisst es erstmal:

Download ALL the Mods!

Ich liebe meine 150k Leitung <3


Edit:
Aha, Skyrim komplett Entfernt (Laut Steam) aber geändert hat sich nichts (Im Data Ordner).

Naja, dann halt Manuell löschen und dann nochmal runterladen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Dezember 2013)

Oh Leute der zweite Hobbit ist der Hammer


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Oh Leute der zweite Hobbit ist der Hammer







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C78HBp-Youk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Will auch!


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> hallo schrottinator unsere unterhaltungen hab ich am liebsten



Hallo Baron. Ich dachte wir hätten uns bisher nur 1 Mal unterhalten?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ss1dckHhfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE

ICH HEUL GLEICH


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich seh schon das erste DAYZ Bad luck Brian Meme:

*Finds pistol*

*Shoots himself accidently*


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hallo Baron. Ich dachte wir hätten uns bisher nur 1 Mal unterhalten?



ja aber zukünftige unterhaltungen sind da inbegriffen


wieso stehlen sie das einfach so von gta???


----------



## schneemaus (16. Dezember 2013)

Hach ja, wie ich mich Draft Pick bei LoL immer amüsiere. Wenn man dann als zweites dran ist, sich den ADC schnappt und der erste nen Jungler genommen hat, schreien die anderen drei auf einmal los, dass sie weder Support noch Mid noch Top können und ja ADC oder Jungle spielen wollten. Als ob man das nicht in der Bannphase besprechen könnte 

Und damit einen wunderschönen guten Abend *wink*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich warte seit 1 1/2 Jahren auf dieses verf*ckte Spiel. 200 Stunden Arma II DayZ und bei jeder neuen News gehofft, es möge endlich kommen. UND NUN ISSES DA.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hach ja, wie ich mich Draft Pick bei LoL immer amüsiere. Wenn man dann als zweites dran ist, sich den ADC schnappt und der erste nen Jungler genommen hat, schreien die anderen drei auf einmal los, dass sie weder Support noch Mid noch Top können und ja ADC oder Jungle spielen wollten. Als ob man das nicht in der Bannphase besprechen könnte



Ich hätte nie gedacht das ich bei nem Spiel was ich kenne wirklich nur Bahnhof verstehe.

So müssen sich Wow Newbies fühlen.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich warte seit 1 1/2 Jahren auf dieses verf*ckte Spiel. 200 Stunden Arma II DayZ und bei jeder neuen News gehofft, es möge endlich kommen. UND NUN ISSES DA.



und wie bekomm ich das? ist es so böse wie es aussieht?

ich habs gefunden, trotzdem danke


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> und wie bekomm ich das? ist es so böse wie es aussieht?



So wie es da ist. Open World. Kein Ziel. Jeder ist dein Gegner. Überleben.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. Dezember 2013)

hättest du wohl gerne


klingt prinzipiell genau nach meinem spiel, ich sterb aber sehr häufig wenn ich irgendwas zocke:///


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> klingt prinzipiell genau nach meinem spiel, ich sterb aber sehr häufig wenn ich irgendwas zocke:///



Hast ja auch nicht anders verdient


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> klingt prinzipiell genau nach meinem spiel, ich sterb aber sehr häufig wenn ich irgendwas zocke:///



Was das Sterben angeht "helfen" dir die Mitspieler Gegenspieler gerne. Die Zombies sind eher Deko. Die wahre Gefahr sind die ganzen Kiddies, die an Papas Rechner durften.


----------



## zoizz (16. Dezember 2013)

Nabend Sean.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was das Sterben angeht "helfen" dir die Mitspieler Gegenspieler gerne. Die Zombies sind eher Deko. Die wahre Gefahr sind die ganzen Kiddies, die an Papas Rechner durften.



ja das ist leider das problem in call of duty undso bin ich leider ziemlich scheiße( aber dafür in gta und team fortress der oberhit wenn ich das mal so sagen darf!


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube, ich hab TF2 2 mal oder so gestartet seitdem sie es auf F2P umgestellt hatten. Und für sowas wie Call of Duty geb ich kein Geld aus.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Nabend Sean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naben Zoizz. Was gibts. Schlecht geschlafen? Zuviel Glühwein getrunken?



Ich bin grad verzweifelt.

Ich würde am liebsten das letzte Level in Rollercoaster Tycoon (1) zocken was ich noch braucht, aber es ist nur ätzend weil man keine Bäume entfernen darf und die Landschaft auch nicht anheben oder absenken kann 

Vielleicht doch weiter Skyrim? Hrmmm...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2013)

DayZ ist das krasse Gegenteil von CoD


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich hab TF2 2 mal oder so gestartet seitdem sie es auf F2P umgestellt hatten. Und für sowas wie Call of Duty geb ich kein Geld aus.



wieso magst du call of duty nicht?
und team fortress ist ganz cool, aber immer wenn ich 20 minuten zocken will sinds am ende 2 stunden oderso



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> DayZ ist das krasse Gegenteil von CoD



das macht ja schonmal hoffnung obwohl ich call of duty ja mag, ich kanns nur nicht


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> DayZ ist das krasse Gegenteil von CoD



Hat CoD nen Koop-Modus?

Frisch in ze Interwebz :3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z5nM1mjDLvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hat CoD nen Koop-Modus?



das weiß ich nicht

aber man kann es auf jeden fall mit mehreren online spielen


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Frisch in ze Interwebz :3



Wirde trotz Abo mir nicht angezeigt -_-

Danke tolles (relativ) neues Youtubesystem


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wirde trotz Abo mir nicht angezeigt -_-
> 
> Danke tolles (relativ) neues Youtubesystem



Da bist du jetzt aber unfair. Youtube hat schon immer in regelmäßigen Abständen darin versagt. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Da bist du jetzt aber unfair. Youtube hat schon immer in regelmäßigen Abständen darin versagt. ^^



Frrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrüüüüüüüüüüher als es noch Sterne gab... *schwärmt*


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Frrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrüüüüüüüüüüher als es noch Sterne gab... *schwärmt*



Mir fehlen sie bis heute noch 
_
And the light of a fading star, 
is what you were, is what you are_


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Mir fehlen sie bis heute noch
> _
> And the light of a fading star,
> is what you were, is what you are_



Das Likesystem ist mir zu Binär.

http://hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com/


----------



## schneemaus (16. Dezember 2013)

Oh ja, der Smooth McGroove <3 Ich find seine Katze toll *_*


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Dezember 2013)

Charles


----------



## Fordtaurus (16. Dezember 2013)

Dickens


----------



## schneemaus (16. Dezember 2013)

Shake shake shake *didedidididi*

Ich glaube, ich bin übermüdet. Ich hätte heute Nachmittag nicht mehr so viel Kaffee trinken sollen, aber ich musste ja noch wach bleiben.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nieder mit dem Kaiserreich! Himmelsrand gehört den Nord!


Windhelm wurde befreit und der Duft von Blut und Gedärmen liegt in der Luft <3 Hach ja, was für ein schöner Tag.
Brenn, Welt. Brenn!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Windhelm wurde befreit und der Duft von Blut und Gedärmen liegt in der Luft <3 Hach ja, was für ein schöner Tag.
> Brenn, Welt. Brenn!



du bist immmer so schön creepig, das mag ich sehr


----------



## Wynn (16. Dezember 2013)

wie haste die kamera so nah rangebracht sean ? console oder mods und wieviel mods haste derzeit aktiv ?

mein skyrim char während der motten quest ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Dezember 2013)

chicken


----------



## Wynn (16. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> chicken



cow & chicken


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> wie haste die kamera so nah rangebracht sean ? console oder mods und wieviel mods haste derzeit aktiv ?



Console

tfc 1



wenn du den spielstand wieder lädst und du dich dann aufeinmal von der kamera her meilenweit über Himmelsrand befindest dann einfach nochmal tfc eingeben (Ohne 1. 1 ist sowieso optional, aber praktisch, denn die 1 dahinter pausiert alle bewegungen ^^)


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nieder mit dem Kaiserreich! Himmelsrand gehört den Nord!
> 
> 
> Windhelm wurde befreit und der Duft von Blut und Gedärmen liegt in der Luft <3 Hach ja, was für ein schöner Tag.
> Brenn, Welt. Brenn!



Narr!

Glauben die Nord ernsthaft, sie könnten den verdammten Elfen alleine und isoliert begegnen?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2013)

Na toll. Jetzt hab ich diese einen Wagen überfallen und die Quest ist eigentlich zuende aber ich bekomme keine Folgequest mehr und der Questpfeil ist immernoch auf den Typen gerichtet, aber wenn ich ihn anspreche passiert nichts. -_- (Und nein, ich hab keine Gecrackte Version)


Edit:

Eine Schnellreise ins Lager in dem ich auch vorher schon stand hat geklappt.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Dezember 2013)

Garlic


----------



## Fordtaurus (17. Dezember 2013)

Cat-Dog-Döner with Garlic and Onions nomnomnom


*und wieder ein Beitrag aus dem Kapitel "Wie pushe ich meinen Beitragscounter - Prollen und Trollen mit Style"


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Dezember 2013)

Ja ich hätte Lust auch auf essen


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin Satt nach lecker Flammkuchen-Pizza ^^


----------



## Fordtaurus (17. Dezember 2013)

hmm lecker Flammkuchli... so mit Schmandsauce und Zwiebel-Schinkenbelag?.... uhm ich schmeiss mir gleich ne Pizza in den Ofen^^

hmmm mal schauen... Pizzaboden... Zwiebeln, Zuchini.... oh Parmesankäse... hmmm leider weder frischen Garlic noch Cat-Dog-meet.... hmmm hmmm vegetaristisch soll ja auch schmecken


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2013)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> hmmm hmmm vegetaristisch soll ja auch schmecken



Meine Flammkuchen-Pizza war vegetarisch^^ SOllte auch nciht anders sein...so als vegetarier ^^


----------



## Fordtaurus (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe letztens eine interessante Bezeichnung für Menschen gelesen, welche bewust sehr wenig Fleisch essen: "Flexitarier" wer will kann mich in diese Schublade stecken.. wenn ich 1 Mal die Woche ein bisschen Fleisch esse (Brotauflage mitgezählt) ist das eigentlich schon viel.
Vor nem Jahr hätte ich nicht gedacht, das es so gut ist, aber irgendwie vermisse ich nichts. Aber so ganz auf Fleisch verzichten och nöö.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0DN37VU0zKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und damit guten Abend ^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Dezember 2013)

hmmmmm wieso postest du das video??


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2013)

Um die 80er wieder aufleben zu lassen!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Dezember 2013)

wieso die 80er? wir sind doch in den 90ern geboren


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich nicht


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2013)

Weil es in den 80ern viele gute Lieder gab?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Weil es in den 80ern viele gute Lieder gab?



hmmmmm hab noch keine gehört



Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich nicht



scheiße


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HFEBaAxO7W0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> hmmmmm hab noch keine gehört





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach stimmt, hab ja vergessen. Bei dir ist ja nur Chabo und Babo angesagt.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Dezember 2013)

nein ernsthaft ich glaube da ist kein song enstanden der irgendwie hörbar ist aber ich würde mich auch eines besseren belehren lassennnnn, falls das möglich ist!


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> nein ernsthaft ich glaube da ist kein song enstanden *der irgendwie hörbar ist*



*Angenervtes seufzen*








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMOGaugKpzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ST86JM1RPl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Dezember 2013)

hm macht mich jetzt auch nicht so geil, aber du hast es versucht


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> nein ernsthaft ich glaube da ist kein song enstanden der irgendwie hörbar ist aber ich würde mich auch eines besseren belehren lassennnnn, falls das möglich ist!



Tatsächlich mag ich die "Challenge" sogar. Ist ne tolle Ausrede hier ein bisschen was zu posten. ^^

Fangen wir an mit einem Ohrwurm




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rY0WxgSXdEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2013)

Das hier ist auch toll:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bOf18vnkAYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Taaake these broken wings!


----------



## Aun (17. Dezember 2013)

gibs auf sean. bei der fraktion ist eh hopfen und malz verloren. darüber kann man eigtl nur abfeixen ^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Dezember 2013)

ja ganz cool (aber vielleicht schreib ich das auch nur, weil du es bist, man weiß es nicht)


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> gibs auf sean. bei der fraktion ist eh hopfen und malz verloren. darüber kann man eigtl nur abfeixen ^^



Tja, da kann man nur sagen...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOeKidp-iWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


So ist das halt 

"That's just the way it is, some things will never change!" *summ*


----------



## Aun (17. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+1 für euch


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Dezember 2013)

Appetite for Destruction kam 1987 raus.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kr8-E8may2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NqTuN-35580

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P-AYAv0IoWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Dezember 2013)

oh ich entschuldige mich bei dir schrottinator, wegen dem song von sean buddha habe ich jeden song aus den 80ern für so einen tanz-dingens-song gehalten

Gesendet von meinem iPod touch


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> oh ich entschuldige mich bei dir schrottinator, wegen dem song von sean buddha habe ich jeden song aus den 80ern für so einen tanz-dingens-song gehalten
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPod touch


Muss ja nicht immer sein, ich mag die nur halt. Es gibt total viel Zeugs aus den 80ern, das muss nicht unbedingt Tanzzeugs sein.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oHg5SJYRHA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das hier ist auch toll 

Gesendet von meinem Buttertoast Mozzarella Sandwich


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Dezember 2013)

Und ich dachte schon, dass ich Geschwisterliebe hier hätte posten müssen. ^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem Buttertoast Mozzarella Sandwich



wieso hast du sowas? hab auch hunger, aber es ist nur so brot zum aufbacken da


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> wieso hast du sowas? hab auch hunger, aber es ist nur so brot zum aufbacken da



Dieses Schwein! Er nimmt bestimmt nur Nahrung zu sich um dich zu ärgern!


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon, dass ich Geschwisterliebe hier hätte posten müssen. ^^


Wir haben zusammen im Sandkasten gesessen, beim Doktorspielen wollte ich nur dein Fieber messen.

Jetzt bist du 14 und du bist so weit, &#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608; &#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
du schreist jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;

Hach ja, die Ärzte.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Dezember 2013)

find ich auch nicht gut!!
was kann man aus aufbackbrot, einem entrecote, einem redbull, einer flasche veuve clicquot und wasser machen?
ach und kekse hab ich noch


uh geil, das hätte mich von vorn herein überzeugt

Gesendet von meinem iPod touch


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> find ich auch nicht gut!!
> was kann man aus aufbackbrot, einem entrecote, einem redbull, einer flasche veuve cliquot und wasser machen?
> ach und kekse hab ich noch



Einen Brechreiz?
(wie ich Entenkot gelesen habe XD)


----------



## schneemaus (17. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich nicht



Dito.


Gott, der Tag war so dermaßen öde heute.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Dezember 2013)

du solltest mich mal besuchen


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> du solltest mich mal besuchen



Ich bin verwirrt (und muss auch grad lachen), weil:
Wie kommt man von Erpelkacke zu einer Einladung? O_o

Und ich bin überzeugt davon, dass es noch einen guten Witz geben muss, der aus viralem Marketing und der Umbrella Corp. besteht. Aber ich komme nur auf schlechte.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Dezember 2013)

in marketing bin ich 1,0


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Dezember 2013)

Schneemaus, play the song of your people!


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und ich bin überzeugt davon, dass es noch einen guten Witz geben muss, der aus viralem Marketing und der Umbrella Corp. besteht. Aber ich komme nur auf schlechte.



Der T-Virus - Jetzt auch per Drohne lieferbar!

Umberella Corporation


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Dezember 2013)

hm ist irgendwie schon ausgelutscht

ich würde einfach das lied spielen


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich dachte ursprünglich an sowas, wie dass die Umbrella Corp. das mit dem viralen Marketing etwas zu wörtlich genommen hat. But whatever.


----------



## schneemaus (17. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Schneemaus, play the song of your people!



Ich bin mir grade wirklich unschlüssig, was du meinst.


Btw ist mein supertoller Derby Name "Viral Vengeance" :>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Dezember 2013)

Helloooooo.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Dezember 2013)

auch hallo


----------



## schneemaus (17. Dezember 2013)

Humpliiiii!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Dezember 2013)

Wieso ist hier bitte so viel los ?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Dezember 2013)

Weil ich da bin. 

Huhu Mausiiii &#9829;


----------



## Aun (17. Dezember 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> "Viral Vengeance" :>



wie ich vor angst erzittere. ABER:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (17. Dezember 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Weil ich da bin.
> 
> Huhu Mausiiii &#9829;



Nein, liegt natürlich an mir - ich hab halt Titten 



Aun schrieb:


> wie ich vor angst erzittere. ABER:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wär mir auch egal, wenn du's mir nicht erlauben würdest xP


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Dezember 2013)

kann auch an mir liegen weil ich so hervorragende und lustige gesprächsgrundddlagen biete


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Dezember 2013)

Nabend...


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vgiDcJi534Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Ich werde dir das Lied meines Volkes singen"


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Dezember 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nein, liegt natürlich an mir - ich hab halt Titten



Anstelle des typischen "prove it!"-Kommentares gibt es das hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1HuMX26UvCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Dezember 2013)

Das gibt's noch? Süß


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Dezember 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das gibt's noch? Süß



Nicht ganz. Aber... ich will jetzt nicht Spoilern...
Shaundi hat bei mir im Abspann auch noch ein "WTF?! O_o" ausgelöst.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich find den obersten Kommentar grandios... "That's so white it's almost invisible" *kicher*

Und ich verabschiede mich mal, mein Bett ruft nach mir. Bis denne dann!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2013)

PPL OF SE INTERWEBZ





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=thILxw6wBJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Dezember 2013)

Soooo, letzte Weihnachtsfeier (und die einzige, auf die ich mich richtig gefreut hab) hinter mich gebracht. Hab beim Schrottwichteln sogar was relativ Cooles bekommen, auch wenn ich lieber was Anderes gehabt hätte, aber die, die das bekommen hat, wollte nicht mir tauschen, ich geb mich damit zufrieden ^^

Jetzt noch ein paar Tage Ruhe, bevor dann der Feiertagsstress los geht, aber da hab ich relativ gut geplant.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Dezember 2013)

Putenbrustfilet


----------



## Aun (18. Dezember 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Feiertagsstress



also wichteln ist bei uns immer materialschlacht. da geht am ende mehr kaputt, als alles andere 

wieso stress? schön angeschickert am 24. sich mit kumpels inner kirche treffen und einen in pollunder kippen.
1. FT: Mittag: wein zum abschwächen des zitterns ^^. abends mit kumpels treffen. disse/grillen/whatever
2. FT: vaddern kann auch nich mehr. mittag fällt aus. beste bekannte zum film schaun/ tratschen einladen. voll wie die kompanie russen.
3. FT: weihnachtswandern. 6er dosenbier (hauptsächlich faxe), dosen ravioli/steaks (obligatorisches grillgut), gute 15 km wegstrecke, und nebenher texte vom wüstenfuchs uä ^^

und zack haste weihnachten überlebt.


was ihr euch da immer fürn stress macht


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FXe5kElACbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nabend!


----------



## Deanne (18. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie hab ich jedes Jahr vor Weihnachten richtig miese Laune.


----------



## Aun (18. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich jedes Jahr vor Weihnachten richtig miese Laune.



nicht nur du. ich ben jetzt schon grumpy cat... mich können alle am arsch lecken ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Dezember 2013)

Rosenkohl


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nicht nur du. ich ben jetzt schon grumpy cat... mich können alle am arsch lecken ^^



1. Weihnachten nervt. Besonders die Rennerei wegen der Geschenke. 
2. Überall blinkende Lichter. Besonders schön, wenn man direkt in der City wohnt. Es ist immer taghell.
3. Kitsch, Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen und diese ekelhafte, gespielte Harmonie.

Und dann gibt es noch Leute, die sich kurz vor Weihnachten auf Dates einlassen, damit sie dann Heiligabend richtig schön Grund zum Heulen haben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nicht nur du. ich ben jetzt schon grumpy cat... mich können alle am arsch lecken ^^



Ich dachte du bist immer ne grumpy cat 

Hab auch n Date nächste Woche, oh wie kreativ aufm Weihnachtsmarkt. Ich würd mich an Heiligabend eh von niemanden nerven lassen, erst recht nicht von heulenden Partner.


----------



## schneemaus (19. Dezember 2013)

Deswegen hab ich dieses Jahr den Großteil an Geschenken bestellt bzw. war früh genug einkaufen. Ansonsten bin ich froh, nicht direkt in der Innenstadt zu wohnen, hier ist es sogar an Silvester relativ ruhig.


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich dieses Jahr den Großteil an Geschenken bestellt bzw. war früh genug einkaufen. Ansonsten bin ich froh, nicht direkt in der Innenstadt zu wohnen, hier ist es sogar an Silvester relativ ruhig.



Vor meinem Fenster hängt ein riesiges Rentier aus blinkenden Lämpchen. -___-


----------



## Baron King Zwei (19. Dezember 2013)

Haha das klingt doch Mega gut
Lasst euch doch nicht so verrückt machen, ist ja nicht der Sinn von nem fest

5/5


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab auch n Date nächste Woche, oh wie kreativ aufm Weihnachtsmarkt. Ich würd mich an Heiligabend eh von niemanden nerven lassen, erst recht nicht von heulenden Partner.



GZ dazu. Bei mir ist es Tradition, jedes Jahr vor Weihnachten Vollidioten zu daten und dann Heiligabend schweigend in meinen Teller zu starren und allen den Abend zu versauen. Wünsche dir da mehr Erfolg.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (19. Dezember 2013)

warum dated ihr euch nicht gegenseitig??????


----------



## Fakebook (19. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Vor meinem Fenster hängt ein riesiges Rentier aus blinkenden Lämpchen. -___-


Vor meinem nen geklautes Handtuch aus einem Hamam vom letzten Türkeiurlaub. Damit ich das grell blinkende Absurdum im Fenster gegenüber nicht mit ansehen muss. Mutet eher wie ne Alarmanlage mit 500-Schuss-Silvesterböller an, statt Festbeleuchtung.

Ach ja, heute gab es in der Kantine Tofu-Irgendwas. Haben eigens ein Vegan-Label auf den Speiseplanzettel gedruckt.
Menü mit 3) 6a) und sonstiges Verweisen auf Zusatzstoffe gespickt.
.
.
.
3) enthält Ei
6a) enthält Milcheiweiß

   Wie heißt es so schön: Planlos ging der Plan los. Oder so.


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2013)

nein, der geht anders: "selig sind die unwissenden" ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Dezember 2013)

Das einzig tolle an der Weihnachtszeit sind die Weihnachtsmärkte, das tolle Gebäck und der MPS Lichtermarkt. Den Rest kann man inne Tonne treten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> GZ dazu. Bei mir ist es Tradition, jedes Jahr vor Weihnachten Vollidioten zu daten und dann Heiligabend schweigend in meinen Teller zu starren und allen den Abend zu versauen. Wünsche dir da mehr Erfolg.



Man merkt halt wie es manche in dieser Zeit krampfhaft versuchen. Schlimmer als zum Valentinstag  

Ungewohnt, wenn man vorher 2 Jahre in ner eigentlich guten Beziehung war. Wünsch dir aber auch viel Erfolg/Spass. Wird schon. Bald isses wieder vorbei.


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Man merkt halt wie es manche in dieser Zeit krampfhaft versuchen.



Nix da, das ist jedes Jahr Zufall!!!! 

Mein Nachbar hört Grönemeyer und Backstreet Boys. Ich gehe gleich rüber und setz die Bude in Brand.


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2013)

zu blöd, dass man sich für ne, mark 50, das zeug komplett selber machen kann ^^
wozu 4 euro für nen kleines schälchen leber bezahlen? wenn im tk ein pfund für 3 euro liegt 

ach den scheiß hab ich mittlerweile genauso satt. hinzu kommen die sprüche der familie: "oh wir dachten du bringst ne freundin mit?!" antowrt: "ne die frisst die gänsekeule weg"! hah! 

edit: deane spielt wow trottellotto im real life 

gn8 folks...... morgen letzter tag! yeeeeeehaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Fakebook (19. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das einzig tolle an der Weihnachtszeit sind...


...die zu erwartenden Geschenke. Seit ich wieder Weihnachtswunschzettel schreibe, wird meist nur das Gewünschte in buntes Papier mit Kräuselband verschnürt. Daher tippe ich auf einen Reiskocher für die Mikrowelle und ein zweites Exemplar davon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Paar Scheine in der Weihnachtskarte nehm ich aber auch   )


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar hört Grönemeyer und Backstreet Boys. Ich gehe gleich rüber und setz die Bude in Brand.



Hach ja, zu solchen Menschen (allgemein sehr vielen Menschen) passt ein Spruch den du dir beherzigen solltest:

Lächle, denn du kannst sie nicht alle töten.


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Willst du dir nen Folterkeller einrichten?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Willst du dir nen Folterkeller einrichten?



Sieht zwar groß aus, ist aber ein Fahrrabkörbchen. (Aber ich glaube das du das auch schon vorher gewusst hast)


----------



## Fakebook (19. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar hört Grönemeyer und Backstreet Boys. Ich gehe gleich rüber und setz die Bude in Brand.


ACHT Stunden am Stück Simply Red - Fairground (Repeat - Repeat - Repeat) aus der Wohnung über mir. Ich hatte damals weder Feuerzeug, noch Streichholz. Kippen ganz pragmatisch mit dem Toaster angezündet. Sonst hätte die Hütte über mir wohl auch gebrannt.

Selbst bei Einaudi wechsel ich nach drei Stunden mal den Song. Wie man so ne Hacke acht Stunden hören kann, ist mir auch knapp 20 Jahre später unerklärlich   



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sieht zwar groß aus, ist aber ein Fahrrabkörbchen. (Aber ich glaube das du das auch schon vorher gewusst hast)


Rischtich! Die coolere Version des normalen Fahrradkorbs. Kommt an die Seite, wie ne Fahrradtasche und kann man einklappen.
Vorteil: immer Stauraum dabei und eingeklappt entsorgt niemand Müll in den Korb, wenn das Fahrrad rumsteht


----------



## orkman (19. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nix da, das ist jedes Jahr Zufall!!!!
> 
> zufaelle gibt es nicht ... wenn DU nicht krampfhaft gesucht hast , dann vllt dein date


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYVF9ZTaNnU[/youtube]

Ich hab Angst.


----------



## Saji (19. Dezember 2013)

Seitenbacher-Müsli - LECKER LECKER LECKER LECKER LECKER!

LECKER, verdammt noch mal, L E C K E R!


----------



## Fordtaurus (19. Dezember 2013)

Deanne, Wo bleibt die GeZ+Gema auf Youtube wenn man sie mal brauch!

Warlich erschreckend! Mir kümmt gleich mein Steckrübeneintop....................	boa grad noch mal so die Kurve gekriegt.

Da fragt man sich echt manchmal was gefährlicher ist, NSA-Spionageaffären und internationaler Terrorismus, oder der nationale WERBETERRORISMUS!?

Gude nacht liebes Buffed, schlaf gut Deanne, gute Nacht Saji, hadde gude N8 Sh1k4ri, Aun schlaf gut Jonnyboy und Ihr Nachtschwärmer... Ich zieh mir jetzt noch ne Folge STDS9 rein und hoffe dann haia machen zu können (Vollmond ist ja schon voll vorbei^^)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2013)

DISRESPECT YOUR SURROUNDINGS





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7cUV1l7lmz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Dezember 2013)

hallo


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2013)

jupp der schröder hat nen schaltkreisfehler ^^
poatet dn ganzen tag den selben sinnfreien quark


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2013)

am besten wir formatieren schrotti und installieren linux drauf


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Dezember 2013)

Boah, von 7-1 Uhr Tapeziert, ich hab keinen Bock mehr xD


----------



## schneemaus (20. Dezember 2013)

Hihi, eben den Duellmodus bei LoL ausprobiert, is jetz für ne Weile da seit heute... Und da kann man auch mit 100 Minion Kills gewinnen... Yay, ich bin ADC und ENDLICH mal für was gut, lasthitten kann ich


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann kein LoL ._. Ich bin da wie eine Fußfessel an dem Bein eines Marathonläufers.


----------



## zoizz (20. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich kann kein LoL



besser ist das. oder man spielt das spiele ohne chat. ich dachte, die com in WoW wäre benimmregelfrei, aber was da abgeht... Schimpfwörter werden da zur Begrüßung verteilt


----------



## win3ermute (20. Dezember 2013)

Ach, ein fröhliches "Fuck you, you fuckin' fuck!" wird einem in MMOs halt schnell als "Beschimpfung" ausgelegt. Ein freundlicher Ratschlag wie "Verdammter Kacknoob! Bist Du zu blöd, aus einer verf*ckten Pfütze rauszugehen?!" wird ebenfalls oft mißverstanden. 

Wir brauchen endlich ein MMO, indem solche Floskeln per Emote angezeigt werden können!


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2013)

POO-O-OU-OU. weine nicht wenn der regen fällt! DAMDAM-DAMDAM


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Dezember 2013)




----------



## seanbuddha (22. Dezember 2013)

Willkommen in meinem Ghetto. *Streicht durch seinen Bart*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xo74Dn7W_pA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Dezember 2013)

Hab vor kurzem mal wieder Chivalry ausgepackt. Auf ein Mal ist es sooooooo gut! XD


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab kein Geld für Spiele >.<


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Dezember 2013)

Was auch immer WoW ist, es scheint zumindest mal kein Spiel zu sein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2013)

Grad Bioshock Infinite durchgespielt, und bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, was ich eben gesehen habe. 

Mindfuck hoch drei.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Grad Bioshock Infinite durchgespielt, und bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, was ich eben gesehen habe.
> 
> Mindfuck hoch drei.



Das Spiel ist hammer, wa'? ^_^


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Grad Bioshock Infinite durchgespielt, und bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, was ich eben gesehen habe.
> 
> Mindfuck hoch drei.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6obeQyhEzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




wobei das ende von burial at the sea mind fuck hoch PI ist ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich musste grad wirklich nochmal ne Zusammenfassung lesen, und meine ersten Eindrücke waren doch richtig.

Überragende Story, wenn das Gameplay nicht zu nervig wäre (ein Grund, warum ich es jetzt erst durch habe).


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eeetVdwnRgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQheaCpjH0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




falls du im spiel nicht dazu gekommen bist die anzuhören ^^

hatte übrigens einen blog dazu im april gemacht zum ende und meine gedanken

http://my.buffed.de/user/635911/blog/view/1975095999


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2013)

Doch beides gehört


----------



## schneemaus (23. Dezember 2013)

Pfffffrrrrt. Wenn meine 4 Premades im ARAM nicht mit mir tauschen wollen, troll ich halt mit Sejuani rum und klau denen die ganzen Kills mit dem Q  War dann doch dezent lustig.


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2013)

gibts das auch in sprache für leute die lol nicht kennen ? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Dezember 2013)

Also der Soundtrack von Bioshock: Infinite der stark bei mir hängengeblieben ist (Und kein tolles remake war  ) war das hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fwkDZFmukIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gänsehaut pur!


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jrVihjP6QjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




hat mich an bioshock 1 erinnert ^^


----------



## schneemaus (23. Dezember 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> gibts das auch in sprache für leute die lol nicht kennen ? ^^



Premades = ich bin mit denen zusammen ins Spiel. ARAM = All Random All Mid, das heißt, jeder bekommt einen zufälligen Champion und alle gehen in die Mitte, weil's nur die Mitte gibt. Sejuani = Ne Art Tank (Champion). Ihre Q - Sie stürmt vor und haut halt dem ersten Gegner, den sie trifft, eins auf die Mütze und verlangsamt ihn. Der Rest ist denk ich verständlich 

Und damit mal gute Nacht!


----------



## zerrosa (25. Dezember 2013)

Huhu na ihr
bin neue hier und wollte mal allen nachtschwärmern hallo sagen


----------



## zerrosa (25. Dezember 2013)

Huhu an alle und frohes fest


----------



## Wynn (26. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steam mal wieder total besoffen - wie kann ein f2p titel blitz angebot werden ^^


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. Dezember 2013)

wie was ein Lego-Game welches F2p ist? hmmmm gibbet das auch nicht über Steam, weil habichnichwillichnich? Habe jetzt diverse Legotitel bei nem Kumpel gesehen, da sind sie allerdings auf der Ps3 und erst F2p wenn man(n) sie gekauft hat


----------



## Aun (26. Dezember 2013)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> wie was ein Lego-Game welches F2p ist? hmmmm gibbet das auch nicht über Steam, weil habichnichwillichnich? Habe jetzt diverse Legotitel bei nem Kumpel gesehen, da sind sie allerdings auf der Ps3 und erst F2p wenn man(n) sie gekauft hat


----------



## Fordtaurus (27. Dezember 2013)

*Kopf trift Tischplatte... war der Blick doch etwas Biergetrübt XD JA JA Aun, ick wees das ist ja schon fast zum fremdschämen....

Might and Magic *die Magie des fast nüchternen Blickes ^^ so fucking what....


----------



## orkman (27. Dezember 2013)

ja steam hatte sich da ja geirrt ... 10-15 drauf war es ein addon fuer das f2p spiel ... was mich aergert ist dass sie SEHR VIELE alpha access spiele oder so im sale haben  ... viele dieser spiele sind schon seit jahren in der entwicklung und laut den comments von vielen spielern von anfang dezember sind die spiele bei weitem noch nicht fertig ... also wieso sollte ich fuer ein spiel bezahlen was schon seit jahren in der entwicklung ist und noch immer kompletter mist ist ? damit ich das spiel mal vllt in 5 jahren spielen kann wenns dann mal vllt fertig ist ?! sowas ist echt das letzte -.-


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2013)

muss man hier erst wieder schwere geschütze auffahren?



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (30. Dezember 2013)

Hier ist ja wirklich nichts los. Wieso eigentlich? Früher wurde hier immer fleißig geschrieben Oo

Man, wie lange dauert dann denn, das Windows-7-Service-Pack zu installieren? Ich will doch nur schnell das Enkodieren von ein paar Videos auf dem zweiten PC starten und dann schlafen gehen Oo


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2013)

So ist das nun mal...


----------



## Fakebook (30. Dezember 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Früher...


... war alles besser!

Vor allem war ich jünger.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Vor allem war ich jünger.



Ich werd auch alt ._. In 3 Monaten werde ich Zwanzig... *Theatraltisches Seufzen*


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. Dezember 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kein kommentar.......


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Dezember 2013)

Shadow Warrior. Leider laufen die gerne Amok, wenn man zu viele von denen umbringt.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> kein kommentar.......



Ich hätte auch nie gedacht das wir mal von dir ein Foto sehen...


----------



## Grushdak (31. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich werd auch alt ._. In 3 Monaten werde ich Zwanzig... *Theatraltisches Seufzen*


Was soll ich denn da erst sagen? 

Habe seit einiger Zeit das Gefühl, mir wächst ein Buckel.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (31. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch nie gedacht das wir mal von dir ein Foto sehen...



Es heißt ", dass" aber macht ja nichts, jeder kann mal einen Fehler machen

Und beschwer dich nicht über dein Alter, wenn du so alt bist wie ich reden wir weiter


----------



## Grushdak (31. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> ..., wenn du so alt bist wie ich reden wir weiter


Von Deinem "Alter" habe ich aber noch nicht viel bemerkt. 

*ps.*
Und man ist für gewisse Sachen scheinbar noch nie zu alt.^^
So habe ich Weihnachten erfahren, daß sich ein deutlich älterer "Herr" sogar in meine Mutter verliebt hat.

Irgendwie bin ich dadurch seit Weihnachten etwas durcheinander - so unerwartet und ungewohnt.


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch nie gedacht das wir mal von dir ein Foto sehen...



Und nach Pups stinkt er auch noch, gell?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (31. Dezember 2013)

Haha ja richtig so

Man kann es auch übertreiben mit dem sogenannten Stolz aber das ist nur meine meinung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2013)

GG Baron ... gg. 

 Da musste dich nicht wundern. Haben nicht alle so einen Humor.



Mal zum anderen Thema: Kennt jemand ne gute Seite für Bilder auf Leinwand ? Also mit verschiedenen Motiven (was von Banksy z.B.) ?


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2013)

Shika? meinte ich nicht ich wollte pennen gehen?

hier sowas? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2013)

So wie ich  Lag ne Stunde im Bett, aber meh. Sleep is for de weak.

Nein, nicht Olli's Füße. Würd ich mir net an die Wand hängen ^^


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2013)

hmm und der? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geht iwie nicht guck ma hier

http://www.google.de/imgres?rlz=1C1CHFX_deDE540DE540&espv=210&es_sm=93&biw=1920&bih=978&tbm=isch&tbnid=7B1LZUd7n4J-gM:&imgrefurl=http://wp-b.com/tag/Banksy/&docid=DLzR4I4FNkFkGM&imgurl=http://wp-b.com/images/2011/8/16/4chan1313474146882.jpg&w=1200&h=799&ei=tAnCUqCPKYaWyQPynICwCg&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=468&page=1&tbnh=143&tbnw=230&start=0&ndsp=40&ved=1t:429,r:32,s:0,i:185&tx=146&ty=26


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich suche eher nach ner Homepage die solche Bilder anbietet. 

http://www.amazon.de/Streetart-Graffiti-Leinwand-Leinwandbild-Keilrahmen/dp/B005WRMGMG/ref=pd_sim_k_1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sowas. Kp ob ich Amazon vertrauen kann...


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2013)

lad dir das bild runter und lass es bei so einer "bild seite" machen kommt besser und du hast dein bild das du willst und kostet dich auch nur 15 euro oder so


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Magogan (31. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator!  Was ist aus deinen Let's Plays geworden?


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Dezember 2013)

Was meinst du?


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2013)

Hach ja, unser Mögögähn ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Grushdak (31. Dezember 2013)

War zu Weihnachten im 4h Konzert in der Laeiszhalle.
Da gab es mit 3 Gruppen - Cantaloup, MaybeBop und The Real Grup "Acapella Christmas".

einfach nur köstlich  Oh, Du Fröhliche .... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=61ALdMQf_go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



eben alles - ganz ohne Instrumente


----------



## Magogan (31. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> <br>Was meinst du?<br>


<br>

<div>Du warst doch immer so scharf darauf, Let's Plays zu machen </div>

Huch, ich hab das Forum kaputt gemacht xD


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Dezember 2013)

ach, das darf man alles nicht so ernst nehmen


----------



## Magogan (31. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> ach, das darf man alles nicht so ernst nehmen



Wenn du meinst...

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie viele Leute sich mein WoW-Let's-Play angucken werden, das ab 1.1.2014 auf meinem Kanal veröffentlicht wird. Aber das werde ich wohl erst nächstes Jahr erfahren  Ich hoffe ja darauf, dass ich irgendwie mehr Leute auf meinen Kanal aufmerksam machen kann, aber ob mir das mit WoW gelingt, weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Dezember 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst...



Ich meinte mein Geblubber von damals und nicht, dass Leute das prinzipiell machen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2014)

Erster 2014.


----------



## Alux (1. Januar 2014)

Mist nur 2er


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (1. Januar 2014)

3ter

allen buffies ein supi und gesundes 2014!

allen WoWlern: supi Loot und ein tolles neues Addon


----------



## ego1899 (1. Januar 2014)

ebenso 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (1. Januar 2014)

Heppi nuh jier tu efriwann!

Frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Januar 2014)

ich schmeiß auch mal ein frohes neues rein.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Januar 2014)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> 3ter
> 
> allen buffies ein supi und gesundes 2014!
> 
> allen WoWlern: supi Loot und ein tolles neues Addon


/sign

Wünsche auch allen ein frohes  gesundes Neues  Jahr

greetz from an Erisaner

*ps.* Evtl erwachen die Erisaner ja wieder mit dem Release von TESO.
*pps* Hicks ... ich glaube, 3 Flaschen sollten ausreichen.


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2014)

http://www.buffed.de/Computec25/

da steht uns was ja bevor ^^


----------



## Tikume (1. Januar 2014)

Der einzige Kaufgrund für die Amiga Games damals war, wenn sie auf der Disk was ansprechendes hatten.
Magazintechnisch war der Amiga Joker weitaus ansprechender (da hatte ich auch ein Abo).


----------



## Magogan (1. Januar 2014)

Müssen die echt Feuerwerk um 5 Uhr morgens zünden? Ich kann so nicht schlafen


----------



## zoizz (1. Januar 2014)

frohes

...
neues



...


örks.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2df6x2YEeu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*In deckung renn*


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2014)

ich glaub wynn will echt nen perma bann!


----------



## Wynn (2. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kC33zq4zk5Y&list=TLhRI_-1kOugHJ2TXobamgRoFhKJBJ0iXa#t=359


----------



## Magogan (2. Januar 2014)

Ob ich wohl irgendwann mal wieder vor 3 Uhr morgens einschlafen werde?


----------



## Nexilein (2. Januar 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Der einzige Kaufgrund für die Amiga Games damals war, wenn sie auf der Disk was ansprechendes hatten.
> Magazintechnisch war der Amiga Joker weitaus ansprechender (da hatte ich auch ein Abo).



Selbiges gilt für PC Joker und ASM.

Bis vor wenigen Tagen wusste ich noch garnicht, wie alt die PC/Amiga Games überhaupt sind. Als Magzin abseits des PCs hat es für mich die Playtime absolut getan. Wer ist überhaupt auf die absurde Idee gekommen, System-spezifische Zeitschriften rauszubringen? Das hat natürlich irgendwann Sinn gemacht, aber heute gibt's im Endeffekt doch nur wieder Berichte über Cross-Plattform Spiele die neben dem PC auch auf Sony und MS veröffentlicht werden...
*Es wird Zeit für eine neue Playtime!*

_*edit*
Weil ich alt, betrunken und wohlhabend bin: Ich suche die Ausgabe 1 der Playtime. _


----------



## Grushdak (2. Januar 2014)

Nabend ...

eigentlich müsste ich bis Samstag zum Mediamarkt gehen und nur bemerken müssen, wann der letzte 14 € bezahlt hat - 
mich dann als 20zigster mit was wirklich Teurem an der Kasse einreihen.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2014)

Auch schon überlegt, jedoch ist das schwer durchzusetzen wenn mehrere Kassen offen sind.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Januar 2014)

Was ist eigentlich, wenn der 20zigste nur etwas für 5&#8364; kaufen will - muss der dann engegengesetzt die vollen 14&#8364; zahlen? 
Und nein ich mache die Aktion nicht mit, nachher habe ich was und muß extra 'nen Kredit aufnehmen.^^
Diese Aktion von MM ist nicht dazu da, um wirklich spendabel zu sein.

*ps.*
Man könnte auch sichmit 20 Freunden besprechen (Details zu wie nenne ich jetzt bewußt nicht), dorthin gehen und garantiert etwas absahnen. 
So ganz koscha ist das nur nicht ...


----------



## Wynn (2. Januar 2014)

das zählt deutschland mit den 14ten  nicht marktweit

ihr erhaltet eine nummer und die hebt ihr auf und dann geben sie die nummern bekannt die gewonnen haben


----------



## Grushdak (2. Januar 2014)

Wynn, nein das ist eine neue und andere Aktion nun - in jedem Mediamarkt.
Jeder 20.te Käufer bezahlt nur max 14&#8364; - egal was er an der Kasse dabei hat.

So wurde es eben in der Werbung jedenfalls gesagt bzw. habe ich es so vernommen.^^


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Januar 2014)

Die Blase drückt.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (2. Januar 2014)

Bei MediaMarkt isses so, dass du nicht direkt wenn du was gekauft hast, weißt ob du einer der Glücklichen bist.

Da hat Wynn Recht, auf dem Kassenbon ist ne Nummer, und am 5.01. um 20:00 Uhr online sind die Zahlen dann auf mediamarkt.de abrufbar, wer gewonnen hat und man kann sich dann die Differenz im Makrt abholen wenn man die richtige Nummer aufm Zettel hat.

Edit: Kleingedrucktes lesen, Ahoi!

Oh man, ich bin gut gefüllt. Ein Hoch auf All you can eat-Asia Buffets!


----------



## Grushdak (2. Januar 2014)

Ah okay  . danke für die nochmalige Erklärung. 

Na ich mach da eh nicht mit, es gibt so gut wie nix geschenkt.
Entweder man ist totaler Glückspilz oder solche sachen haben immer nen kleinen aber entscheidenden Haken.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Januar 2014)

Ted McPain is makin' it rain!


----------



## ego1899 (2. Januar 2014)

Seogoa schrieb:


> oder schau dir n24 an, da laufen immer grandiose Dokumentation, aber sind zu 80% 2. weltkriegs geschichten



Das is doch schon seit bestehen der beiden großen Sender Standard bei Nazi24 und Nazi-TV


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2014)

alter. ego bissu besoffen??????

guck mal auf datum


----------



## Grushdak (2. Januar 2014)

Lol

Langzeitnachwirkung von Silvester.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=88WeqxQy5_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Januar 2014)

Loool haha xD


Nee nee ich hab an Silvester 4 Bier getrunken und war arbeiten, dass kann es nich sein 

Das is manchmal buggy bei mir wenn ich bei den Threads rechts auf "Letzter Beitrag" klicke kommt manchmal die erste Seite und das hab ich irgendwie nich gemerkt 



naja um ehrlich zu sein wollte ich nur mal in Erinnerung rufen das der Thread schon seit über 6 1/2 Kahren besteht ...


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2014)

iiiiiisssst klaaaaaaaaaaar. geh ma deinen suff ausschlafen!


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich echt nich lustig, aber dieser Satz im Zusammenhang mit Schumis Skiunfall... Ich musste schon ein wenig schmunzeln ^^



> _*Ob Schumacher zu schnell gefahren ist, ist weiterhin unklar.*_


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2014)

von was ist der beat? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FY_u2zwcQk#t=86


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> von was ist der beat?
> 
> https://www.youtube....FY_u2zwcQk#t=86



Rep isst hir verbohten!!!!

Ich reporte das jetzt!!!!!!!


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Januar 2014)

Reflox schrieb:


> Rep isst hir verbohten!!!!



Yo, Dawge!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4eo2D-SF5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Januar 2014)

http://soundcloud.com/hunke/endless-nights-pt2
Guten Abend ihr Schwärmer.


----------



## Nijara (4. Januar 2014)

Eröffnet der Nachtschwärmer ist!


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Januar 2014)

"There once was a man from Nantucket"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> http://soundcloud.co...less-nights-pt2



Irgendwie hört sich das geil an ._.

Nabend ^_^


----------



## Nijara (4. Januar 2014)

Sean hat eben Musik-Geschmack^^


----------



## Reflox (5. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Januar 2014)

inner halben Stunde gibts was live vom Magfest. Der Stream läuft aber auch so schon


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KBIISCnPiQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hearthstone all night .___.


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2014)

Retake Earth!

beschter song ever!!!!! wer da widerspricht kriegt gepaddelt, un das gilt auch für schrottis bescheuerte sonic lieder!


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Januar 2014)

Ich hab nen viertel Bier getrunken und jetzt die totalen Kopfschmerzen >.<


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab nen viertel Bier getrunken und jetzt die totalen Kopfschmerzen >.<



käse zum whine??? werd erwaczhsen jung.....


----------



## Grushdak (5. Januar 2014)

Habe hier wegen meinem Rücken/Nacken genügend Aspirin rumfliegen ...
Die Schmerzen sind nicht zum Aushalten (ohne). 

Und Aun, paddeln darf hier wenn schon nur Einer ... ähm sorry ... EINE ... !!^^
aber ganz bestimmt nicht Du.
Ansonsten schicke ich den jungen neuen Paten vorbei, Film ist aus und der ist nicht gerade gut gelaunt. 

gn8


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Januar 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> Retake Earth!
> 
> beschter song ever!!!!! wer da widerspricht kriegt gepaddelt, un das gilt auch für schrottis bescheuerte sonic lieder!



Was willsch du Seggl? Du mit deinem schäbige "figge im Weltall"-Spiel kannsch mir mal de Buggl runder rutsche.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Januar 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> käse zum whine???



Gerne, ich bin nämlich auch total hungrig und hab nichts da >.<


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2014)

hassu kiffen mit saufen verwechseklt? 
wenn net frag mal schrotti wegen rohen zwiebeln ^^  /sry um den kam ich net herum schrorri)


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Januar 2014)

Passt schon. Wir beide wissen, dass du am sabbern bist, sobald ich noch ne Leber dazu schmeiß. ^^


----------



## Nijara (5. Januar 2014)

Lasst Sean in Ruhe!


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Januar 2014)

Hu?


----------



## Merarlion (5. Januar 2014)

SO grade gefrühstückt ...
Nein natürlich nicht


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Januar 2014)




----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2014)




----------



## Alux (5. Januar 2014)




----------



## Reflox (5. Januar 2014)




----------



## Schrottinator (6. Januar 2014)




----------



## Magogan (6. Januar 2014)

Ich hörte, ihr postet hier Smileys...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und, wie geht es euch so?  Erzählt doch mal etwas 

Ich muss noch so viele Hausaufgaben machen und habe so wenig Zeit


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2014)

gibts denn auch in groß?


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Januar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich muss noch so viele Hausaufgaben machen und habe so wenig Zeit



Tja, mehr schaffe und weniger Youtubvideos machen. Der Plan mit dem "Po Video 1 Subscriber" geht ja doch nicht auf, sonst wärste bald der neue Ray William Johnson.


----------



## Magogan (6. Januar 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> gibts denn auch in groß?


Ja, nimm einfach die SVG und skaliere sie auf eine beliebige Größe. Nimm zum Beispiel 1000000x1000000 Pixel und du bist glücklich


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2014)




----------



## Schrottinator (6. Januar 2014)

Sag mal Mago, was musst du denn noch als Hausaufgabe machen? Mal schauen, ob du es schlimmer hast als ich.


----------



## Magogan (6. Januar 2014)

Hier, hab den Smiley extra für dich auf eine angemessene Größe skaliert: http://bilder.magogan.de/Smiley_big.png


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sag mal Mago, was musst du denn noch als Hausaufgabe machen? Mal schauen, ob du es schlimmer hast als ich.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (6. Januar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sag mal Mago, was musst du denn noch als Hausaufgabe machen? Mal schauen, ob du es schlimmer hast als ich.


Hmm, ich biete _Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik_, _Hardware-Praktikum_, _Software-Praktikum_, _MPGI3: Softwaretechnik_ und _Integraltransformationen und partielle Differentialgleichungen_. 4 von den 5 Hausaufgaben sollen diese Woche noch erledigt werden, das Software-Praktikum noch bis zum Montag, dem 13.1.2014. Softwaretechnik ist eigentlich eine Gruppenaufgabe, aber die Gruppenarbeit ist erbärmlich, weil 2 von 4 Leuten keine Lust haben, sich am Wochenende zu treffen, wenn alle Zeit haben -.- GLET ist als einzige Hausaufgabe alleine zu erledigen, die restlichen 3 Hausaufgaben sind Gruppenabgaben, bei denen die Gruppenarbeit einigermaßen funktioniert.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Januar 2014)

Ich biete dagegen ne Seminararbeit und ne Bachelorthesis. Klausuren zählen ja nicht. ^^


----------



## Magogan (6. Januar 2014)

Ist eine Lieferung nach Österreich möglich?

Huch, zu viel Zeit in einem großen Online-Auktionshaus verbracht...

Ich soll für Softwaretechnik anscheinend ein ganzes Java-Programm schreiben Oo Wahrscheinlich alleine, weil die anderen wohl nichts machen werden.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Januar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich soll für Softwaretechnik anscheinend ein ganzes Java-Programm schreiben Oo Wahrscheinlich alleine, weil die anderen wohl nichts machen werden.



Gib "Hello World" ab. Was ist es denn? Vielleicht kann ich es ja inner Stunde oder so runterklopfen. ^^


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gh-BEKM-jRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (6. Januar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Gib "Hello World" ab. Was ist es denn? Vielleicht kann ich es ja inner Stunde oder so runterklopfen. ^^


Ne, das sollte ich schon selbst machen  Bzw. eigentlich unsere Gruppe zusammen...

Ich muss morgen früh um 7:10 Uhr aufstehen und bin nicht mal richtig müde. Ich gehe mal ins Bett.


----------



## Nijara (6. Januar 2014)

N'abend =D


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Januar 2014)

Sag zumindest was es ist.


----------



## Magogan (6. Januar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sag zumindest was es ist.


Ach, wir sollen aus einem Modell ein Java-Programm entwickeln. Also sehr viel kreative Eigenleistung ist wohl eher nicht gefordert


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (6. Januar 2014)

Ich programmiere auch sehr gerne, aber nur in Delphi ^^
Da kann man auch sehr viel mit machen.

Edit: Tut mir voll leid, hab nicht gesehen, wann man hier nur posten darf ^^
Kann ein Mod das bitte verschieben?


----------



## Deanne (6. Januar 2014)

Maaaan, da bleibt man zuhause, um mit einem Freund zocken und skypen zu können, und was passiert? Der Penner ist nicht online. Hurra, Langeweile.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Januar 2014)

Kannst mit mir Skypen und dich mit über meien Seminararbeit unterhalten.


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2014)

können ja zusammen raiden


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Januar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kannst mit mir Skypen und dich mit über meien Seminararbeit unterhalten.



Du redest ja nicht mal im Teamspeak, wenn man dir meine "Special-Effekts" zeigen will


----------



## Deanne (6. Januar 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> können ja zusammen raiden



Hab heute nichts zu tun gehabt und nun überall ID. Nun stehe ich in OG herum und laufe lustig auf und ab.


----------



## Nijara (6. Januar 2014)

Guten Abend!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (6. Januar 2014)

Huhu ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Januar 2014)

nabend.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Januar 2014)




----------



## Nijara (6. Januar 2014)

Schrotti <3


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Januar 2014)

huhu


----------



## Deanne (6. Januar 2014)

Ich bin so unproduktiv heute.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Januar 2014)

falls es dich tröstet: Du bist nicht allein was das angeht.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (6. Januar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> falls es dich tröstet: Du bist nicht allein was das angeht.



Dich kannst du damit ja nicht meinen, hast ja den ganzen Tag an deiner Thesis geschrieben ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Januar 2014)

Dreidel Dreidel Dreidel!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H2L0zIibqaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (6. Januar 2014)

Dr. schrieb:


> Dich kannst du damit ja nicht meinen, hast ja den ganzen Tag an deiner Thesis geschrieben ^^



Ich hab meine kurz vor Abgabeschluss einfach spontan hingeklatscht. Die Note war trotzdem super.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (6. Januar 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hab meine kurz vor Abgabeschluss einfach spontan hingeklatscht. Die Note war trotzdem super.



Habe ich bis jetzt auch immer so gemacht, werde ich aber bei einer so relativ "wichtigen" Arbeit nicht machen, wenn ich mich überwinden kann ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Januar 2014)

Dr. schrieb:


> Dich kannst du damit ja nicht meinen, hast ja den ganzen Tag an deiner Thesis geschrieben ^^



Seminararbeit.





Als Info ist das so ne Sache: Man schreibt ja nicht nur was ins Oesiealbum sondern soll ja auch noch irgendwas mehr oder weniger richtiges machen.


----------



## Nijara (6. Januar 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dreidel Dreidel Dreidel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Religionsunterricht von Sean, yeah!


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2014)

bloody wo ist deine signatur hin ?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Januar 2014)

Flöxchen, du auch wieder hier ^^


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Flöxchen, du auch wieder hier ^^



Als ich hörte, Mögogän sei hier musste ich einfach wieder kommen.

Glory to Arstotzka!


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Januar 2014)




----------



## Deanne (7. Januar 2014)

Nachts im Internet ist es so langweilig.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Januar 2014)

stimmt


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (7. Januar 2014)

ja


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nachts im Internet ist es so langweilig.



http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=pages&module=shoutbox

Komm zu uns ^^


----------



## zoizz (7. Januar 2014)

Nabend ihrse.


Dann wollen wir noch mal die letzten Tage hier bei Buffed aufarbeiten und schauen, was so passiert ist.
Nebenbei bissl auf neue Musik Suche.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2014)

Mal nen ganz alten Wowwitz ausgegraben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Januar 2014)

nix los hier?


----------



## H2OTest (10. Januar 2014)

Ponys are back ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Januar 2014)

Was ist hier denn los ?


----------



## H2OTest (19. Januar 2014)

So jetzt gibbets Football


----------



## Magogan (19. Januar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen, dass du ein Kacknoob bist. :>


Ja, sehr gut bin ich in Mario-Spielen wirklich nicht, allerdings ist das letzte Level nicht nur extrem schwer, es gibt auch keinen einzigen Checkpoint. Und wenn man es dann bis zum Ende geschafft hat, kommt eine total unübersichtliche Stelle mit Beschleunigungsplattformen, sodass man extrem schnell läuft und nicht richtig steuern kann (der Charakter kann bei der Geschwindigkeit nur in 4 Richtungen laufen) - natürlich nicht ohne Türme, die sich kontinuierlich vergrößernde, elektrische Kreise produzieren, wodurch das auch noch extrem unübersichtlich wird, weil sich die alle überschneiden. Und wenn man da versagt, muss man den ganzen Level erneut machen.

Und dann gibt es noch ein Rätselhaus mit 30 Sternen. Für jeden Stern muss man andere Aufgaben erledigen, für die man jeweils nur 10 Sekunden Zeit hat. Einige sind sehr einfach, andere sind etwas schwerer, aber sobald man bei einer von diesen 30 Aufgaben zu lange braucht, muss man alle davor erneut machen, wodurch das insgesamt extrem lange dauert... Ich habe aufgegeben, als ich 16 Sterne hatte und für den 17. einen Hasen in 10 Sekunden fangen sollte, was tatsächlich recht schwer war (wegen der Zeitbegrenzung und den Beschleunigungsplattformen).

Für den Toad-Level, der tatsächlich gar nicht so schwer ist, muss man das Gamepad benutzen, auf dem man dank der geringen Auflösung die Feuerbälle, die die Pflanze in der Mitte ausstößt, kaum sieht, zumal sie fast die selbe Farbe wie die Lava haben, die überall im Level zu finden ist... Aber der Level ist im Vergleich zu den anderen beiden in der letzten Welt wirklich extrem einfach.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Januar 2014)

Mango machs nicht kaputt 

Uni stinkt, aber immerhin gibbet nette Mädchen & billges Bier


----------



## orkman (19. Januar 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mal nen ganz alten Wowwitz ausgegraben:



bitte um erklärung!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2014)

Atemlos - durch die Nacht


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Atemlos - durch die Nacht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Atemlos - durch die Nacht



seit wann hörste helene fischer ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> seit wann hörste helene fischer ?



Ich mag Schlager, nicht jetzt so dolle, aber bei ein paar Bierchen (mehr) gibt es nix besseres 

Und der Song steckt mir seit Tagen im Kopf. Er ist ja nichtmal wirklich gut, aber so catchy ... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XP8_So-Mvso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oh man


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k59E7T0H-Us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




der kommt mir immer wieder in den ohren wegen den rhytmus ^^

und immer wenn extra eine parody über russland macht und das lied hier nutzt in ihrer eigenen version habe ich das als ohrwurm weil das und andere schlager damals rauf und runterliefen wenn wir einmal im jahr 7 stunden mit dem auto zu verwandten damals in den sommerferien fuhren ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4pIc6-vO1l4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4BvPuh-loGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ist das einzige, was mir dazu einfällt. die truppen sind live sowas von genial


----------



## Olliruh (20. Januar 2014)

ATEMLOS DURCH DIE NACHT SPÜR WAS LIEBE MIT UNS MACHT


----------



## H2OTest (20. Januar 2014)

Wehrmacht denn sowas?


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2014)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ATEMLOS DURCH DIE NACHT SPÜR WAS LIEBE MIT UNS MACHT



ist das jetzt atm ein trend das die jugend besoffen schlager hört ?


----------



## Olliruh (20. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7gB3rKbImgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


257ers geht auch immer


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Januar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> ist das jetzt atm ein trend das die jugend besoffen schlager hört ?



auch nicht schlimmer als wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub wub


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2014)

DAS BIER VOR MIR DAS SCHMECKT GENAU SO MIES WIE ICH MICH FÜHL


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2014)

komm sprich dich aus shika


----------



## Olliruh (20. Januar 2014)

Verdammt ich lieb dich...
ich lieb dich nicht.
Verdammt ich brauch dich...
ich brauch dich nicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> komm sprich dich aus shika



Du hast es geschafft, ich heule um dich...


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du hast es geschafft, ich heule um dich...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> DAS BIER VOR MIR DAS SCHMECKT GENAU SO MIES WIE ICH MICH FÜHL







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=04jfivJ62fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich mag mädchen ^^


----------



## zoizz (24. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (25. Januar 2014)

Die besten Abnehm-Tipps mit Magogan: Einfach mal irgendetwas programmieren. So habe ich ca. 1,5 kg in 2 Tagen abgenommen und dabei sogar noch etwas erschaffen 

Okay, ich war einfach nur so sehr darin vertieft, dass ich mich selten dazu durchringen konnte, aufzustehen und etwas zum Essen zu holen Oo


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2014)

Guten Abend


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (25. Januar 2014)

komm Shoutbox, da ist immer Party


----------



## DreMa (26. Januar 2014)

Ich höre mal wieder Musik bei Spotify... neuen Künstler kennengelernt: Spaceman Spiff


----------



## H2OTest (26. Januar 2014)

Penis Party Alkohol! nicht unbedingt in der Reihenfolge, Zimbabwe!


----------



## Aun (26. Januar 2014)

DreMa schrieb:


> Da gääähne ich dann auch mal ne Runde =P



immer die noobs, die lesen in der schule ausgelassen haben


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2014)

hat eh nur gepostet, damit er seine Werbethreads hier abseilen kann


----------



## Aun (27. Januar 2014)

man kann auch ganz andere sachen abseilen ^^


----------



## Saji (4. Februar 2014)

Amazon ist klasse.  Aktuell sind ein paar EA-Titel reduziert, unter anderem auch das Sims 3 Starter Pack. Das Angebot gilt nur für die AT PEGI Variante und nicht (auch) für die USK geprüfte Version. Ich muss ja nicht extra erwähnen das man so noch mal 5 Euro für den PostIdent Service löhnen muss.


----------



## Aun (4. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die besten Abnehm-Tipps mit Magogan: Einfach mal irgendetwas programmieren. So habe ich ca. 1,5 kg in 2 Tagen abgenommen und dabei sogar noch etwas erschaffen
> 
> Okay, ich war einfach nur so sehr darin vertieft, dass ich mich selten dazu durchringen konnte, aufzustehen und etwas zum Essen zu holen Oo






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (5. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die besten Abnehm-Tipps mit Magogan: Einfach mal irgendetwas programmieren. So habe ich ca. 1,5 kg in 2 Tagen abgenommen und dabei sogar noch etwas erschaffen




Um _richtig_ abzunehmen, also wirklich 1,5 kg vom Speckbauch wegzukriegen oder die schwabbligen Schenkel in Form zubringen, müsstest du über den Daumen gepeilt mind. 10.000 kcal weniger stopfen bzw. mehr verbrauchen, als du stopfst.

Du hast wohl eher den Verdauungstrakt um 1,5 kg entleert


----------



## Saji (5. Februar 2014)

Es ist verboten toten Kojoten die Hoden zu verknoten.


----------



## Magogan (6. Februar 2014)

Verdammt, jetzt zweifle ich schon selbst an meinem Urteilsvermögen Oo Wieso zur Hölle habe ich mir einen 4K-Monitor geholt? War es das Geld wirklich wert? Und wieso will ich auch noch LPs in der Auflösung aufnehmen? Einfach nur, weil es technisch machbar ist? Ich verstehe es selbst nicht so ganz. Die Auflösung ist zwar schon irgendwie geil und man sieht keine Pixel mehr und so, aber trotzdem erscheint mir das fast irgendwie unnötig, dafür so viel Geld auszugeben... Und ob ich dadurch mehr Zuschauer auf YouTube bekommen werde, wage ich zu bezweifeln Oo Also eigentlich ist das vollkommen sinnlos - und doch bin ich von der hohen Auflösung wirklich begeistert. Zum Glück sieht man dem Monitor auf den ersten Blick nicht an, dass er so viel Geld gekostet hat, er wirkt von außen wie ein ganz normaler Mittelklassemonitor 

Aber hey, jetzt bald kann ich in die Titel meiner Videos "Ultra HD" oder "4K" schreiben...


----------



## Saji (6. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Verdammt, jetzt zweifle ich schon selbst an meinem Urteilsvermögen Oo Wieso zur Hölle habe ich mir einen 4K-Monitor geholt? War es das Geld wirklich wert? Und wieso will ich auch noch LPs in der Auflösung aufnehmen? Einfach nur, weil es technisch machbar ist? Ich verstehe es selbst nicht so ganz. Die Auflösung ist zwar schon irgendwie geil und man sieht keine Pixel mehr und so, aber trotzdem erscheint mir das fast irgendwie unnötig, dafür so viel Geld auszugeben... Und ob ich dadurch mehr Zuschauer auf YouTube bekommen werde, wage ich zu bezweifeln Oo Also eigentlich ist das vollkommen sinnlos - und doch bin ich von der hohen Auflösung wirklich begeistert. Zum Glück sieht man dem Monitor auf den ersten Blick nicht an, dass er so viel Geld gekostet hat, er wirkt von außen wie ein ganz normaler Mittelklassemonitor
> 
> Aber hey, jetzt bald kann ich in die Titel meiner Videos "Ultra HD" oder "4K" schreiben...


----------



## Magogan (6. Februar 2014)

Erforsche deine Gefühle, Rufus. Ich bin nicht dein Vater!

Frag mich nicht, wieso mir das jetzt eingefallen ist 

Es wäre vielleicht hilfreich, wenn du mehr als nur einen Smiley posten würdest


----------



## Ogil (6. Februar 2014)

Na mit den Millioneneinnahmen durch Deine Let's Plays sollte das doch kein Ding sein. Vor allem, wo die sich jetzt sicherlich im gleichen Masse wie die Aufloesung vervielfachen werden. Schliesslich ist es allein die Profiausruestung, die einen echten Profi auszeichnet!


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2014)

omg ich kann net mehr ^^

mago atm: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alle anderen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich so: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (6. Februar 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Na mit den Millioneneinnahmen durch Deine Let's Plays sollte das doch kein Ding sein. Vor allem, wo die sich jetzt sicherlich im gleichen Masse wie die Aufloesung vervielfachen werden. Schliesslich ist es allein die Profiausruestung, die einen echten Profi auszeichnet!



In der Tat! Und erst die ganzen Sponsorverträge die nun kommen werden. Mago hat definitiv ausgesorgt.


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0vrdgDdPApQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich hoffe du bietest den leuten auch den passenden internet tarif an mago

4k videos brauchen minium 30 mb leitung und man möge mich schlagen aber ich erkenne als laie bei vollbild auf youtube auf einen guten 22,5 zoll tft keinen unterschied zwischen 1080p und 2160p

vieleicht auf nem 30 zoll monitor für viel zuviel geld 

und ich denk eher das format bietet sich für landschaftfilme an - für spiele ist es verschwendung 

1080p reicht auf dem pc völlig und die next gen konsolen haben sowas wie hochskaliertes 1080p


----------



## Magogan (6. Februar 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> In der Tat! Und erst die ganzen Sponsorverträge die nun kommen werden. Mago hat definitiv ausgesorgt.


Das sagt ausgerechnet jemand, der am Ende der Deponia-Trilogie 



Spoiler



stirbt.



Das LP ist eher nebensächlich, mir geht es darum, selbst in der hohen Auflösung zu spielen. Und wieso sollte ich dann nicht auch die LPs in der Auflösung aufnehmen?


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2014)

Spoiler



es ist nicht sicher das rufus stirbt man sieht wie er fällt aber nicht das er stirbt


----------



## Fakebook (13. Februar 2014)

Nabend.
Samstag ist "Tag des Regenwurms". Vergesst das bitte über all den Valentins-Kram morgen nicht!

Ich habe meinen Avatar eigens dafür umgezogen.


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Darf man sich bei deinem Kanal auch mal ein Spiel wünschen? Und kann es sein, dass du mich noch in der Kontaktliste hast?



Ja, du darfst dir ein Spiel wünschen  Und ich habe keine Ahnung, ob ich dich noch in der Kontaktliste habe.

Übrigens ergibt die Trennung zwischen Guten-Morgen-Smalltalk- und Nachtschwärmer-Thread keinen Sinn mehr, man kann doch eh den ganzen Tag über posten, wieso dann nicht alles in einem Thread?


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, du darfst dir ein Spiel wünschen  Und ich habe keine Ahnung, ob ich dich noch in der Kontaktliste habe.



Dann schau mal bitte nach.


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2014)

Ja, hab dich noch in der Kontaktliste. Und auch sehr viele andere Leute, die ich nie hinzugefügt habe, wenn ich mich nicht irre... Wieso fragst du?


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Übrigens ergibt die Trennung zwischen Guten-Morgen-Smalltalk- und Nachtschwärmer-Thread keinen Sinn mehr, man kann doch eh den ganzen Tag über posten, wieso dann nicht alles in einem Thread?



Weil du das nicht entscheidest. 

Das Argument für beide Threads wurde klar und deutlich zur Gründung beider Threads gegeben.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mich gerade an damals erinnert, als du mich geaddet hast. Ich wwa neugierig ob das noch so ist.


----------



## Aun (15. Februar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich wwa neugierig ob das noch so ist.



und musste mich derbe übergeben ^^

mago. niemanden hier interessiert, wasn du verzapfst. aber so penetrant, wie due auftritts, und sagst deins ist das beste.......... is ja schön, was du dir angeblich leistn kannst.
aber so wie du über deine technik heulst. hättest du wohl eher 3-5 foren lesen sollen


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weil du das nicht entscheidest.


Das ist kein wirkliches Argument...


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2014)

Mach mal ein Video.


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Video.


Geht nicht, gerade wird HDRO Folge 463 enkodiert (noch ca. 1,5h)


----------



## Aun (15. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Geht nicht, gerade wird HDRO Folge 463 enkodiert (noch ca. 1,5h)



na ein glück ruhe über nacht


----------



## Fyras (15. Februar 2014)

Wusste gar nicht, dass es hier auch einen Thread für Nachteulen gibt! 

Grüß euch!


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> na ein glück ruhe über nacht


Ich kann aber trotzdem im Forum schreiben  Nur Spielen klappt eher weniger (je nach Spiel)


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Februar 2014)

schonmal über nen zweit pc nachgedacht? ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2014)

Wildstar will ich auf höchsten Einstellungen flüssig spielen können. Mal schauen ob dafür ein Upgrade notwendig ist.


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2014)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> schonmal über nen zweit pc nachgedacht? ^^


Ja, ich hab schon überlegt, einen zweiten PC nur zum Enkodieren zu kaufen (geht ja einfach über LAN)  Wird wohl auch nötig werden...


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Februar 2014)

Da kannste mir lieber den neuen Walkman NWZ - ZX1 schenken, da ist das Geld besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Magogan (16. Februar 2014)

Wozu braucht man noch einen Walkman? Es gibt doch Smartphones...

Okay, ein Deal: Du schenkst mir 1000 Euro und ich schenke dir dafür ein iPhone. Was sagst du dazu? 

Hmm, ich hoffe ja, dass mein Bluetooth-Stick die Bluescreens verursacht hat (neben dem nVidia-Treiber, der auch schuld an einigen davon ist), denn den muss ich nur rausziehen und das Problem ist gelöst  Bleibt noch der fehlerhafte nVidia-Treiber, aber wenn man mit 4K-Auflösung wirbt, muss man ja schließlich keine funktionierenden Treiber veröffentlichen, die bei DP 1.2 / MST und mehreren angeschlossenen Bildschirmen keine Bluescreens verursachen... Eigentlich nicht gerade das, was ich für so viel Geld erwarte (Grafikkarte und Monitor zusammen über 2000 Euro), da kann man doch davon ausgehen, dass sich für so viel Geld auch Leute damit befassen, funktionierende Treiber zu entwickeln... Ja, auch der Monitorhersteller sollte sich dafür interessieren, schließlich wollen die Kunden bestimmt keinen Monitor kaufen, mit dem sie öfters Bluescreens haben... Vielleicht habe ich aber auch zu hohe Erwartungen, wer weiß?


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man noch einen Walkman? Es gibt doch Smartphones...



das ist das selbe wie man fragt wozu braucht man 4k bei youtube 

sean sein walkman hat eine android oberfläche und unterstützt anders als die smartphones alle audioformate unter anderem flac

flac ist ein verlustfreier codec während mp3 halt für smartphones und pc gedacht ist


----------



## Magogan (16. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß, dass Flac verlustfrei ist, allerdings bezweifle ich, dass es einigermaßen bezahlbare Kopfhörer gibt, mit denen man mp3 (320 kbps) und flac unterscheiden kann.

Und ob die Unterstützung so vieler Audioformate einen praktischen Nutzen hat, weiß ich auch nicht. Die Musikdateien, die man kaufen kann, sollten auch mit Smartphones abspielbar sein. Allerdings ist das nicht getestet, aber es ist ja irgendwie logisch, sonst würden die Kundenbeschwerden doch recht laut sein. Stell dir mal vor, du kaufst ein Smartphone und kannst damit deine teuer gekauften 20000 Musiktitel, die da ja angeblich raufpassen, nicht abspielen


----------



## Saji (16. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass Flac verlustfrei ist, allerdings bezweifle ich, dass es einigermaßen bezahlbare Kopfhörer gibt, mit denen man mp3 (320 kbps) und flac unterscheiden kann.



Jemand der tausende Euro für ein paar mehr Klicks auf Youtube ausgibt sollte nicht über 200 Euro Kopfhörer herziehen.


----------



## Magogan (16. Februar 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Jemand der tausende Euro für ein paar mehr Klicks auf Youtube ausgibt sollte nicht über 200 Euro Kopfhörer herziehen.


Ich ziehe nicht über die Kopfhörer her, ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich nicht glaube, dass man damit den Unterschied zwischen 320 kbit/s mp3 und verlustfreiem Audio hört. Das heißt ja nicht, dass die schlecht sind. Es ist ja schon schwer genug, den Unterschied mit einem guten Soundsystem zu hören. Zumindest geht mir das mit Dolby Digital vs. DTS HD/DD TrueHD so. Wenn man weiß, worauf man achten muss, ist das vielleicht leichter. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass bei HD-Tonspuren die Laustärkeunterschiede größer sind und man mehr Feinheiten im Ton erkennt. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2014)

Pudding


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2014)

Vanille Sosse


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2014)

Was gibt es Schöneres als Werbung für... äh... Gülle?!? WTF? Wieso bekomme ich Werbung für Gülle? Wieso wirbt man überhaupt im Internet dafür?


----------



## Saji (19. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was gibt es Schöneres als Werbung für... äh... Gülle?!? WTF? Wieso bekomme ich Werbung für Gülle?



Ganz einfach. Weil du nur Scheiße laberst. Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern.


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Weil du nur Scheiße laberst. Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern.


Du elendes Erdschnabeltier! Wie kannst du so etwas sagen? 

Aber da war wirklich Werbung für Gülle für meine Biogasanlage. Hmm, mal gucken, ob ich noch eine im Keller rumstehen habe... Hmm, ein Rechner, mit dem man Minecraft flüssig spielen kann, die Bundeslade, das Bernsteinzimmer, ein altes, rostiges Fahrrad, ... Mist, leider keine Biogasanlage...


----------



## Saji (19. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Du elendes Erdschnabeltier! Wie kannst du so etwas sagen?



Ich atme ein, öffne meinen Mund leicht, presse mit meinem Lungen die Luft wieder heraus und forme dabei mit Stimmbändern, der Zunge und den Lippen Töne, welche wiederum dann Laute erzeugen die von anderen Menschen mit Kenntnis darüber verstanden werden können.

Oder im Fall des Forums: ich tippe auf Tasten herum und schaue zu was dabei rumkozuhgtj7ujizh8kikojlu9


----------



## Rexo (20. Februar 2014)

Sparta!


----------



## Legendary (20. Februar 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Weil du nur Scheiße laberst. Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern.



Ich wollts gestern schon kommentieren - war dann aber abends unterwegs und durfte ja dann am nächsten Morgen nichts mehr hier kommentieren... 

ABER: Du hast soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo recht! Ich hätte es nicht schöner formulieren können - hast auch ein +1 bekommen.


----------



## Rexo (21. Februar 2014)

Buffed wahr auch schon mal aktiver...


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2014)

hurr durr!


----------



## Wynn (26. Februar 2014)

die gema hat youtube wegen rufschädigung verklagt und hat in der ersten instanz gewonnen

youtube soll nicht mehr die tafeln nutzen die drauf hinweisen das die gema das lied gesperrt hat - das wär rufschädigend meinte die gema.

Also ob man den ruf der gema noch schädigen könnte ^^


----------



## Saji (26. Februar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> die gema hat youtube wegen rufschädigung verklagt und hat in der ersten instanz gewonnen
> 
> youtube soll nicht mehr die tafeln nutzen die drauf hinweisen das die gema das lied gesperrt hat - das wär rufschädigend meinte die gema.
> 
> Also ob man den ruf der gema noch schädigen könnte ^^



Man soll aber auch nicht nachtreten wenn der andere schon am Boden liegt.


----------



## Grushdak (9. März 2014)

<-<-<-<-<- schwärm ->->->->->

G'nabend Ihrs


----------



## Patiekrice (9. März 2014)

Hallo!


----------



## Wynn (16. März 2014)

Facebook ist komisch ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was haben die 3 mit pcgames zu tuen und warum verbindet facebook pcgames mit östereich ^^


----------



## Aun (21. März 2014)

gudn abend




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (21. März 2014)

BRÜSTE!


----------



## Ogil (21. März 2014)

Und alle so: Yeah!


----------



## Aun (21. März 2014)

mäuschen du ferkel


----------



## Magogan (21. März 2014)

Ich wurde in einer Phishing-Mail mit meinem Vor- und Zunamen angesprochen Oo Entweder haben die den aus der E-Mail-Adresse generiert, die aus meinem Vor- und Zunamen besteht, oder - was ich eher glaube - die haben den vollständigen Namen und mein Geschlecht irgendwo anders her.

Hab die Mail mal an Western Union weitergeleitet, vielleicht können die damit etwas anfangen (z.B. Kunden warnen etc).


----------



## schneemaus (21. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> mäuschen du ferkel



Ich dachte, das wäre mittlerweile hinreichend bekannt?


----------



## Aun (21. März 2014)

stimmt auch wieder ^^


----------



## Magogan (21. März 2014)

Ich bin noch zu haben für versaute Dinge xD

Die passende Reaktion wäre jetzt wohl: "Lass' ma' stecken!" xD


----------



## Wynn (21. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich bin noch zu haben für versaute Dinge xD



schreib mal seanbuddha an der verschickt dir nette fotos per pn ^^


----------



## Fakebook (21. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich bin noch zu haben für versaute Dinge xD



Ohh yeah Mago, _let´s play_!


----------



## schneemaus (21. März 2014)

Nein, Mago, meine absolut vorhersehbare Antwort lautet: Nein. Einfach nur Nein. Punkt.


----------



## Ogil (22. März 2014)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ohh yeah Mago, _let´s play_!



Ich wuerde ja sagen "Mach ihn zum Mann!" - aber ich bin noch nicht ueberzeugt, dass er diese Rolle bekommt...


----------



## Aun (22. März 2014)

ich muss gleich kotzen.

fakebook, ich habe dir vertraut!


----------



## Magogan (22. März 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich wuerde ja sagen "Mach ihn zum Mann!" - aber ich bin noch nicht ueberzeugt, dass er diese Rolle bekommt...


Immerhin wachsen mir inzwischen so viele Haare im Gesicht, dass ich einen neuen Rasierer kaufen musste, weil der alte die nicht mehr entfernen konnte.

Fakebook, ich glaube, du bist zu alt für mich  Außerdem muss ich noch aufräumen, es sei denn, du stehst auf Pizza-Kartons (man kann ja nie wissen) xD


----------



## Saji (22. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich bin noch zu haben für versaute Dinge xD



Na dann, bück dich!


----------



## Magogan (22. März 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Na dann, bück dich!


Geht nicht, ich liege im Bett


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2014)

mit dem hintern an der wand schützt dich nicht vor saji mago ^^ gibt immer noch ne andere stelle ^^


----------



## Magogan (22. März 2014)

Für solche Fälle habe ich einen Wasserwerfer, damit kann ich mir unliebsame Gäste vom Leib halten xD


----------



## Saji (22. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Geht nicht, ich liege im Bett



Doesn't matter, had sex.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (22. März 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Doesn't matter, had sex.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fL-0H5I48nM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Fiel mir als alter Demo-Fan ganz spontan so ein ...


----------



## Saji (22. März 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Fiel mir als alter Demo-Fan ganz spontan so ein ...



+1 für Depeche Mode, Sir.


----------



## Grushdak (22. März 2014)

+1 für die Erinnerung an Demo durch Dein <doesn't matter>
°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°

Teil 2 von It doesn't matter  - also It doesn't matter two ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bLPdFr2yMMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gn8 @ all

... muß in den Heilungsschlaf  (Weißheitszahnwunde) ...


----------



## Aun (22. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was geeeeeeeeeht *rülps*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sup


----------



## Aun (22. März 2014)

mago lass dir ein paar eier wachsen und geh raus......
diskotheken, feiern bei freunden usw....


----------



## Magogan (22. März 2014)

Als ob man in Diskos Frauen für's Leben finden würde xD

Und feiern bei welchen Freunden?


----------



## Aun (22. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Als ob man in Diskos Frauen für's Leben finden würde xD
> 
> Und feiern bei welchen Freunden?





juri hier is helmpflicht!


----------



## schneemaus (23. März 2014)

Vielleicht würde weniger LPs machen und mehr mit beispielsweise Kommilitonen sprechen helfen 

Ich bin vor ner knappen Dreiviertelstunde heim gekommen, chill jetzt noch ein bisschen, schau noch ein wenig nem Stream auf Twitch zu und dann geh ich Bubu machen... Mein Bett ist in den letzten Tagen irgendwie mein bester Freund geworden  Könnt nur noch schlafen.


----------



## Magogan (23. März 2014)

Ich bin ja immer noch wach. Ich wollte doch schlafen gehZzzzz.. Zzzzzzz... Zzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Schrottinator (23. März 2014)

Is there someting to do in Kathmandu?


----------



## Aun (23. März 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Is there someting to do in Kathmandu?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. März 2014)

Gründet jemand mit mir eine Partei, deren Programm nur daraus besteht, dass zukünftig in Restaurants zu jeder bestellten Suppe kostenlos Backerbsen angeboten werden sollen?


----------



## Saji (23. März 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Gründet jemand mit mir eine Partei, deren Programm nur daraus besteht, dass zukünftig in Restaurants zu jeder bestellten Suppe kostenlos Backerbsen angeboten werden sollen?



Count me in!


----------



## Magogan (28. März 2014)

Verdammt, jetzt kann ich keine LPs aufnehmen, weil ich erkältet bin...

Hab heute Herr der Ringe: Die Gefährten (Bluray 1 von 2) und eine Folge Doctor Who gesehen, außerdem gucke ich gerade die 6. Folge von DS9 (also die 6. Folge heute)...

Was soll ich denn machen, wenn ich mit DS9 durch bin? Mir fehlt nur noch eine Staffel...


----------



## Wynn (28. März 2014)

dr who weiterschauen !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magogan (28. März 2014)

Sind die Doktor-Who-Filme gut? Die Star-Trek-Filme waren ja eher enttäuschend im Vergleich zur Serie (abgesehen vom 2., 4., 6. und 8.)


----------



## Ogil (28. März 2014)

Was meinst Du mit Filme? Die Weihnachtsspecials?


----------



## Magogan (28. März 2014)

Den hier z.B.: http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00G75BNJO


----------



## Saji (29. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Den hier z.B.: http://www.amazon.de...aw/d/B00G75BNJO



Wenn du keine Ahnung von Doktor Who hast sind die Filme wohl etwas schwer zu verstehen. Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen wie das Special ohne Vorwisse zu verdauen ist.


----------



## Ogil (29. März 2014)

Ich wuerde auch eher sagen, dass das spezielle Folgen sind die sich zwar nicht unbedingt in die aktuellen Staffeln einordnen aber wo einem ohne etwas Serienwissen schon ein paar Zusammenhaenge fehlen werden.


----------



## Wynn (29. März 2014)

der tag des doktors da sollte man minium die ersten 6 staffeln gesehen haben wenn nicht sogar die 7te staffel damit man bissel was versteht 

mit den weihnachtsfolgen ist es ein bisssel anders die wurden hier in deutschland anders ausgestrahlt glaub ich in der reihenfolge.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (29. März 2014)

Das wars mit Wallhalla....1l Met im Abfluss....


----------



## Aun (29. März 2014)

ketzer!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (29. März 2014)

Ich glaub ich machs nicht besser wenn ich sage das er schlecht geworden ist weil er so lange rumgestanden ist oder? xD


----------



## Aun (29. März 2014)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich machs nicht besser wenn ich sage das er schlecht geworden ist weil er so lange rumgestanden ist oder? xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 brenne, ketzer!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (29. März 2014)

Aber! Es war billiger Met!


----------



## Wynn (30. März 2014)

vergesst nicht die zeitumstellung heute


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. März 2014)

schweinerei!


----------



## Saji (30. März 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> vergesst nicht die zeitumstellung heute



Woah! Woah woah woah! Erschreck mich nicht so. Schaue gerade auf die Uhr und denke mir, wtf schon halb vier? Dabei wurde uns ja eben 'ne Stunde geklaut. Schweinerei!

Aber mal im Ernst... der Stuss bringt doch gar nichts. Die meisten kriegen eh nicht auf die Reihe wann die Uhr vor und wann sie zurück gestellt wird.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. März 2014)

WIESO ISSES SCHON 5 WATDEFAAACK




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AqD6m55mTGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Für alle, die noch wach sind


----------



## Grushdak (31. März 2014)

Nicht mal nabend .. moin schon wieder ... 

Was macht man nicht aus langer Weile heraus in Skyrim ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (4. April 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> xD LEgendary... weißt du es etwa nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube, er freut sich über einen "Unfall auf dem Rücksitz" - ein Fortschritt gegenüber "gar kein Sex" ist es allemal 

Hmm, wo findet man eigentlich eine Frau für's Leben?


----------



## Schrottinator (4. April 2014)

Du hast doch schon eine. Die gute heißt Jill.


----------



## Magogan (4. April 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Du hast doch schon eine. Die gute heißt Jill.


Jill? Wer ist Jill?


----------



## Aun (4. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Jill? Wer ist Jill?



hab sogar ein foto von ihr gefunden



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (4. April 2014)

habt ihr alle die selbe freundin?


----------



## Magogan (4. April 2014)

Ja, aber diese Jill ist nicht sonderlich gut im Bett...


----------



## Patiekrice (4. April 2014)

Liegt vielleicht an dir


----------



## Magogan (4. April 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht an dir


Mach es erstmal besser


----------



## Schrottinator (4. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mach es erstmal besser



Was bist denn du für ein kranker Perverser?


----------



## Patiekrice (4. April 2014)

Der "Konter" ist so dumm, dass mir darauf kein vernünftiger einfällt. Sorry!


----------



## Grushdak (4. April 2014)

von Konter zu Kontor TV 



Magogan schrieb:


> ... Hmm, wo findet man eigentlich eine Frau für's Leben?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GghK6dDWRlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kauf Dir bloß eine in UHD!


----------



## Magogan (4. April 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> Der "Konter" ist so dumm, dass mir darauf kein vernünftiger einfällt. Sorry!


Ach, wenn du wüsstest, was ich mir als Antwort auf "Aber ich bin doch eine Frau" habe einfallen lassen xD Aber natürlich hast du das nicht gesagt...


----------



## Aun (4. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, wo findet man eigentlich eine Frau für's Leben?



Nicht in einem MMORPG Forum, soviel ist zu sagen.


----------



## Legendary (4. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nicht in einem MMORPG Forum, soviel ist zu sagen.



WORD!


----------



## Patiekrice (4. April 2014)

und auch nicht beim Einkaufen, nicht in der Disko, nicht in deiner Uni, nicht beim Spazieren gehen, nicht im Freizeitpark und schon gar nicht im Zoo


----------



## Aun (4. April 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> und auch nicht beim Einkaufen, nicht in der Disko, nicht in deiner Uni, nicht beim Spazieren gehen, nicht im Freizeitpark und schon gar nicht im Zoo



mailorderbrides.com


----------



## Grushdak (4. April 2014)

Nabend 

Weiß jemand mit was ein Paket bei DHl über weite Strecken transportiert wird - 
mit Bahn oder LkW (bei Letzterem wieviel Tonnen)? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Paket ist nun schon seit 17:40 Uhr von Bremen aus unterwegs. 
Ob das Morgen was wird, mit der Zustellung?
Wobei die arbeiten ja, meine ich, auch nachts.

*ungeduldigwart*^^


----------



## Legendary (4. April 2014)

Es wird morgen ankommen.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. April 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Weiß jemand mit was ein Paket bei DHl über weite Strecken transportiert wird






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2014)

sahnebudder lebt ja auch noch (:


----------



## seanbuddha (4. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> sahnebudder lebt ja auch noch (:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (4. April 2014)

Sean, was hast Du wieder für Schmuddelbildchen gepostet? 
Irgendwie steht da bei mir nix - wird scheinbar geblockt. 



Legendary schrieb:


> Es wird morgen ankommen.


Hmm denke ich mir auch und hoffe es.
Die fahren samstags auch mal gerne an der Haustüre vorbei.

Vor einiger Zeit war es mit meinem TV so.
Freund und ich sind sofort runter, als wir es bemerkten.
Es gab ne kleine "Verfolgungsjagd" und Postauto blockiert, ware entgegengenommen.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sean, was hast Du wieder für Schmuddelbildchen gepostet?
> Irgendwie steht da bei mir nix - wird scheinbar geblockt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (5. April 2014)

AB Plus, NoScript und Kaspersky mal vorübergehend deaktiviert - weiterhin keine Anzeige Deines Beitrages.


----------



## Wynn (5. April 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> AB Plus, NoScript und Kaspersky mal vorübergehend deaktiviert - weiterhin keine Anzeige Deines Beitrages.



imgur auf der blockier liste ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




geht das bei dir ?


----------



## Aun (5. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 japp so siehts aus!


----------



## Magogan (5. April 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> imgur auf der blockier liste ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doctor Who?


----------



## Aun (6. April 2014)

korrekt aber total aus dem kontext gerissen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (6. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Doctor Who?



Japp. Das Bild von Tennant, also dem Doctor, stammt aus der Folge Blink (S03E10). Eine typische Moffat-Folge wie sie besser fast nicht sein könnte.


----------



## Wynn (6. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (6. April 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> imgur auf der blockier liste ?
> ...
> geht das bei dir ?


Hmm auf der Blockliste? keine Ahnung auf welcher und wie. ^^
Ja diese beiden Bilder konnte ich sehen.
Die anderen Bilder konnte ich nur auf meinem Smartphone sehen.


----------



## Wynn (6. April 2014)

jo dann ist bei dir noch ein filter aktiv  der imgur komplett blockt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. April 2014)

Der neue 300 ist wie der alte 300, nur mit mehr SLOOOOOOOOOWWWWWMOOOOOOOOOOTTIOOOOON. Und Boobs. Und Schiffe. Ne menge Schiffe.


----------



## Aun (6. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Der neue 300 ist wie der alte 300, nur mit mehr SLOOOOOOOOOWWWWWMOOOOOOOOOOTTIOOOOON. Und Boobs. Und Schiffe. Ne menge Schiffe.



aka totaler bullcrap


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. April 2014)

Ich würd nicht nochmal 14 € dafür ausgeben, da ich aber gut blau bin, isses mir wurscht. Ehrlich mal, warum soviel Slowmotion ? Würd man die Szenen in Real Time sehen, würde er wohl nur 40 Minuten gehen...


----------



## Schrottinator (6. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, wo findet man eigentlich eine Frau für's Leben?



My mama said 
You can't hurry love 
No, you'll just have to wait 
She said love don't come easy 
But it's a game of give and take


----------



## Grushdak (6. April 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> ...
> She said love don't come easy
> ...


Irgendwie fiel mir da ganz spontan dies ein. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WeWG-5sCJqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was für ein Lied des damals war.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. April 2014)

Don't stop me now!
If you wanna have a good time, just gimme a call


----------



## Wynn (7. April 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Don't stop me now!
> If you wanna have a good time, just gimme a call







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=imsHXpEuxX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (8. April 2014)

für mago   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. April 2014)

Nummer 2, 3 und 4 dürften sich ziemlich schnell ändern...


----------



## Wynn (9. April 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> So, hier mal ein Update vom Fuß:
> https://whcdvq.dm230...0140409_001.jpg



werden füsse heute nicht gegipst oder ist das eine fixierungsmassnahme bis zum op termine ?


----------



## Aun (9. April 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> werden füsse heute nicht gegipst oder ist das eine fixierungsmassnahme bis zum op termine ?



wynn wie wärs mit google? das ist ne orthese, die den mehrmaligen gipswechsel ablöst


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. April 2014)

Das ist ein Gipsersatz. Vorteil ist, dass man da auch mal raus kommt und Luft ans Bein bekommt und dies auch in den 6 Wochen säubern kann.

Außerdem darf ich das eigentlich noch nicht die ganze Zeit tragen. Hab meine Physiotherapeutin verärgert, weil ich das seit 9 Uhr dran hatte.... Gab böse Worte von ihr.


----------



## Derulu (9. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> wynn wie wärs mit google? das ist ne orthese, die den mehrmaligen gipswechsel ablöst



Wynn ist doch im Google-Streik...und DU bist Schuld daran


----------



## Wynn (9. April 2014)

ich hatte das erste und letzte mal gips 1994 und 6 wochen lang halt ^^


----------



## Aun (9. April 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wynn ist doch im Google-Streik...und DU bist Schuld daran



laber nich, schrotti ist auch schuld


----------



## Schrottinator (9. April 2014)

Weiß überhaupt jemand, wer ich bin oder dass es mich gibt?


----------



## MasterXoX (9. April 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Weiß überhaupt jemand, wer ich bin oder dass es mich gibt?



Jemand, der sich vor kurzem Waldboden gegönnt hat?


----------



## Aun (10. April 2014)

hurtz!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. April 2014)

Ich hab soeben:
Cold-Insane
entdeckt, kennt jemand ähnliche bands?


----------



## Aun (10. April 2014)

nee kenn ich net 

ich präsentiere, magogan:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (10. April 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> kennt jemand ähnliche bands?


Allererster Gedanke: Evereve, My Dying Bride und ein wenig 65days of Static. Naja und der Klassiker Billy Talent.

Aber damit kann ich auch meilenweit daneben liegen.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. April 2014)

zu früh


----------



## Aun (13. April 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Durch nen P-S bin ich erst auf WoW gekommen und ein paar Jährchen dabei geblieben.




jaja das sind die steuerhinterzieher von buffed.
überall mitlabern, wie scheiße es ist. dabei permanent mit akrivierten cheats auf pservern spielen


----------



## Saji (13. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> jaja das sind die steuerhinterzieher von buffed.
> überall mitlabern, wie scheiße es ist. dabei permanent mit akrivierten cheats auf pservern spielen



Um es in deinen Worten zu sagen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso, sollte vielleicht dazu sagen das ist nur kurz auf dem P-S war und danach auf'm Zirkel, später auf Aldor gespielt habe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. April 2014)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Allererster Gedanke: Evereve, My Dying Bride und ein wenig 65days of Static. Naja und der Klassiker Billy Talent.
> 
> Aber damit kann ich auch meilenweit daneben liegen.


danke ich hör mal rein.


----------



## Aun (13. April 2014)

ich als buffed moderator würde, bei den 3 spacken mal, halloo sagen ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. April 2014)

müdi. :/


----------



## Aun (14. April 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> müdi. :/



mussu schlafen gehen ^^


----------



## Wynn (14. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> ich als buffed moderator




Dann sah ich: Das Lamm öffnete das erste der sieben Siegel; und ich hörte das erste der vier Lebewesen wie mit Donnerstimme rufen: Komm!
Da sah ich ein weißes Pferd; und der, der auf ihm saß, hatte einen Bogen. Ein Kranz wurde ihm gegeben und als Sieger zog er aus, um zu siegen.
Als das Lamm das zweite Siegel öffnete, hörte ich das zweite Lebewesen rufen: Komm!
Da erschien ein anderes Pferd; das war feuerrot. Und der, der auf ihm saß, wurde ermächtigt, der Erde den Frieden zu nehmen, damit die Menschen sich gegenseitig abschlachteten. Und es wurde ihm ein großes Schwert gegeben.
Als das Lamm das dritte Siegel öffnete, hörte ich das dritte Lebewesen rufen: Komm! Da sah ich ein schwarzes Pferd; und der, der auf ihm saß, hielt in der Hand eine Waage.
Inmitten der vier Lebewesen hörte ich etwas wie eine Stimme sagen: Ein Maß Weizen für einen Denar und drei Maß Gerste für einen Denar. Aber dem Öl und dem Wein füge keinen Schaden zu!
Als das Lamm das vierte Siegel öffnete, hörte ich die Stimme des vierten Lebewesens rufen: Komm!
Da sah ich ein fahles Pferd; und der, der auf ihm saß, heißt „der Tod“; und die Unterwelt zog hinter ihm her. Und ihnen wurde die Macht gegeben über ein Viertel der Erde, Macht, zu töten durch Schwert, Hunger und Tod und durch die Tiere der Erde.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DexDrive (14. April 2014)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2014)

DAS WIRD HEUTE EIN LIEBESKUMMER AUFHEITERUNGSTHREAD


----------



## Saji (16. April 2014)

Olliruh schrieb:


> DAS WIRD HEUTE EIN LIEBESKUMMER AUFHEITERUNGSTHREAD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2014)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. April 2014)

Olliruh schrieb:


> DAS WIRD HEUTE EIN LIEBESKUMMER AUFHEITERUNGSTHREAD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. April 2014)

wasn los spatz?


----------



## Legendary (16. April 2014)

Jetzt kommt der sexuelle Belästigungspanda.


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2014)

Nunja die Story istn bisschen länger soll ich sie euch wirklich erzählen ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. April 2014)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nunja die Story istn bisschen länger soll ich sie euch wirklich erzählen ?


Ja tu es.


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2014)

Also die Geschichte beginnt mit Anfang des Studiums. Da war ich noch mit meiner Freundin zusammen (nennen wir sie K.). 
In der O-Woche habe ich dann S. kennen gelernt die zu dem Zeitpunkt auch noch mit ihrem Freund zusammen waren. 
Iwann hatte ich dann was mit S. und so K. betrogen. Da wir wussten das daraus mehr wird hab ich mit K. schluss gemacht und S. mit ihrem Freund. Aufgrund der sozialen Spannung und Erwartungshaltung von außen haben wir uns dagegen entschlossen zsm zu kommen. Alles lief gut. Dann trat K. wieder in mein Leben und ich realisierte das iwas fehlte und da mit S. an diesem Tag extrem generft hatte habe ich mich mit ihr getroffen und S. so wieder mit K. betrogen. Das ganze war 2 mal S. bekam davon nichts mit und es war eigentlich belanglos aber S. hat mich mega eifersüchtig gemacht weil sie sich auf mit ihrem ex freund getroffen hat und so. So iwann haben K. und S. sich leider irl getroffen und alles ist raus gekommen. Erstmal wollte S. dann keinen Kontakt mehr mit mir haben....
Dann haben wir uns den Kontakt jetzt wieder erarbeitet und ihre Liebe auch 
DAS IST JETZT 1 1/2 Monate her

So bis letzte Woche war wieder alles in Lot mit S., bis sie mir außem nichts sagt sie wüsste nicht mehr ob sie mich liebt oder halt nicht und naja... sie meinte wir kriegen das wieder hin aber iwie weiß ich nicht 
weil sie mich an einem tag mega ignoriert und mir am nächsten tag wieder sagt wie sehr sie mich liebt, dann ignoriert sie mich wieder und sagt sie wüsste nicht ob sie mich noch liebt 
ICH DREH DURCH


----------



## Ogil (16. April 2014)

Klingt stressig. Schluss und gut und nicht so ein rumgekasper!


----------



## Saji (16. April 2014)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Also die Geschichte beginnt mit Anfang des Studiums. Da war ich noch mit meiner Freundin zusammen (nennen wir sie K.).
> In der O-Woche habe ich dann S. kennen gelernt die zu dem Zeitpunkt auch noch mit ihrem Freund zusammen waren.
> Iwann hatte ich dann was mit S. und so K. betrogen. Da wir wussten das daraus mehr wird hab ich mit K. schluss gemacht und S. mit ihrem Freund. Aufgrund der sozialen Spannung und Erwartungshaltung von außen haben wir uns dagegen entschlossen zsm zu kommen. Alles lief gut. Dann trat K. wieder in mein Leben und ich realisierte das iwas fehlte und da mit S. an diesem Tag extrem generft hatte habe ich mich mit ihr getroffen und S. so wieder mit K. betrogen. Das ganze war 2 mal S. bekam davon nichts mit und es war eigentlich belanglos aber S. hat mich mega eifersüchtig gemacht weil sie sich auf mit ihrem ex freund getroffen hat und so. So iwann haben K. und S. sich leider irl getroffen und alles ist raus gekommen. Erstmal wollte S. dann keinen Kontakt mehr mit mir haben....
> Dann haben wir uns den Kontakt jetzt wieder erarbeitet und ihre Liebe auch
> ...



Das klingt wie von einem WoW RP Server kopiert.

Aber nun ein paar tröstende Worte von mir: erwarte von niemanden etwas das du selbst nicht bereit bist zu halten. Oder mit anderen Worten: selber schuld.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. April 2014)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Also die Geschichte beginnt mit Anfang des Studiums. Da war ich noch mit meiner Freundin zusammen (nennen wir sie K.).
> In der O-Woche habe ich dann S. kennen gelernt die zu dem Zeitpunkt auch noch mit ihrem Freund zusammen waren.
> Iwann hatte ich dann was mit S. und so K. betrogen. Da wir wussten das daraus mehr wird hab ich mit K. schluss gemacht und S. mit ihrem Freund. Aufgrund der sozialen Spannung und Erwartungshaltung von außen haben wir uns dagegen entschlossen zsm zu kommen. Alles lief gut. Dann trat K. wieder in mein Leben und ich realisierte das iwas fehlte und da mit S. an diesem Tag extrem generft hatte habe ich mich mit ihr getroffen und S. so wieder mit K. betrogen. Das ganze war 2 mal S. bekam davon nichts mit und es war eigentlich belanglos aber S. hat mich mega eifersüchtig gemacht weil sie sich auf mit ihrem ex freund getroffen hat und so. So iwann haben K. und S. sich leider irl getroffen und alles ist raus gekommen. Erstmal wollte S. dann keinen Kontakt mehr mit mir haben....
> Dann haben wir uns den Kontakt jetzt wieder erarbeitet und ihre Liebe auch
> ...



Klingt nach Machtspieelchen von S. 
Ich würde auch raten, halt dich fern, tut nur weh auf dauer. Und entweder sie liebt dich oder nicht, lass dich nich in diese "Opfer"rolle drängen.

Von Außen ist es immer leicht zu sagen "Mach dies, tu jenes", ich weiß das es in der Rolle in der du dich befindest wesentlich schwerer ist. Aber das ist keine stabile Basis für eine Beziehung. Und du musst mal deinen Schniepel unter Kontrolle bekommen


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2014)

3:0 für Schluss machen
7:0 mit den Leuten die ich sonst noch so gefragt habe

aber ich liebe sie doch noch


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. April 2014)

Letztendlich ists deine entscheidung.


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2014)

Nunja ein Problem ist das Sie in Dortmund wohnt und ich nacher uni immer gut bei ihr schlafen konnte


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. April 2014)

Haha. 
Aber glücklich biste ja scheinbar auch nicht. :/


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2014)

Eigentlich bin ich ja glücklich aber wenn sie sich so abfuckt bin ichs nicht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. April 2014)

Ist's selten? Oder REGELmäßig?


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2014)

Regelmäßig. Ihre Stimmung kann sich innerhalb eines vormittags 3-4 mal ändern...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. April 2014)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Regelmäßig. Ihre Stimmung kann sich innerhalb eines vormittags 3-4 mal ändern...


Oha...anstrengend, hat sie sonst noch Verhaltenauffälligkeiten?


----------



## Schrottinator (16. April 2014)

Olliruh schrieb:


> aber ich liebe sie doch noch



Da verwechselt wohl einer Liebe mit Triebe.


----------



## Grushdak (16. April 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Da verwechselt wohl einer Liebe mit Triebe.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schön, wenn Du nicht selber betroffen bist, gelle?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. April 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Schön, wenn Du nicht selber betroffen bist, gelle?


Ja Schrotti hat Glück das ich pflegeleicht bin.


----------



## Saji (16. April 2014)

Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion nicht. Sie hat ihren Freund mit ihm beschissen, er hat seine Freundin mit ihr beschissen und nun wundern sich beide warum es nicht läuft? Was zur Hölle ist mit euch los? Bin ich hier jetzt endgültig im RTL Nachmittagsprogramm gelandet oder was?! Meine Herren Kinder, nee... Irrenhaus.


----------



## Wynn (16. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (16. April 2014)

Aber die Lisa-Marie hat doch auch mit dem Kevin ohne dass der Justin was davon mitbekommen haette!


----------



## H2OTest (16. April 2014)

Ich hab mich hier grad mal umgeschaut... Ich bin der geilste hier!


----------



## Grushdak (16. April 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> ... Bin ich hier jetzt endgültig im RTL Nachmittagsprogramm gelandet oder was?! Meine Herren Kinder, nee... Irrenhaus.



+1

Das Internet ist die Irrenanstalt - Buffed die Zentrale? 
Und was ist denn RTL bitteschön?
Habe da nur das gefunden ... Riesentorlauf, eine Disziplin im alpinen Skisport. 

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
Schrottinator, nun werd mal nicht beleidigend!
Mehr brauche ich auf Dein niveauloses Arbeitsgesuch nun nicht mehr eingehen - sowas von geschmacklos.
Und steh nächstes mal früher auf, um mir etwas zu entgegnen!^^


----------



## Edou (16. April 2014)

Wo ist all die Liebe denn geblieben?  Achsooo, die gabs ja nie .  





Achso nabend leute


----------



## Aun (16. April 2014)

auf buffed gibts eh nur noch love und hate!


----------



## Aun (17. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Muss schlafen... Alleine...
> 
> Tja, ich habe keinen Liebeskummer, weil ich noch nie eine Freundin hatte
> 
> ...



fixd, bei dem ganzen yt gejubel is nichts anderes drin


----------



## Magogan (17. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> fixd, bei dem ganzen yt gejubel is nichts anderes drin



Keine Sorge, ich bin nicht blöd und weiß das selbst  Ich mache auch gar nicht mehr so viele LPs.

Hmm, ich habe überlegt, ob ich auf Legendarys Flame im GuMoSm-Thread (seltsame Abkürzung...) eingehen soll, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das hier auf buffed gern gesehen wird, wenn ich die Wahrheit ausspreche  Kann es ihm aber gerne per PN schreiben  Ja, ich glaube, das mache ich


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kann es ihm aber gerne per PN schreiben  Ja, ich glaube, das mache ich






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIos0ya-yss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Derulu (17. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich glaube, das mache ich



Nein! Um Gottes willen! NEIN!

Es gibt hier eine Ignorierfunktion...nutzt die gottverdammt noch einmal UND zwar ALLE BEIDE.


----------



## Aun (17. April 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nein! Um Gottes willen! NEIN!
> 
> Es gibt hier eine Ignorierfunktion...nutzt die gottverdammt noch einmal UND zwar ALLE BEIDE.



wieso? wenn wir uns alle an den posts aufgeilen ^^


----------



## Wynn (17. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dis thread needs moar "let it doe"...








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qrmvk6xzt8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (18. April 2014)

Es heißt, "Frohe Ostern" wünscht man sich erst am Sonntag. Aber nachdem mich meine muslimische Feinkostdealerin heute schon so verabschiedete, vernachlässige ich mal das Regelwerk und wünsche allen angenehme Feiertage, ein schönes langes Wochenende und ... "Frohe Ostern"!

Btw: überhaupt noch jemand da?


----------



## Wynn (18. April 2014)

Zu Fakebook Winkt


----------



## Magogan (18. April 2014)

Ein... Äh... Wie heißen diese Dinger aus Gras, die in der Nähe des Nimmerlaya in WoW immer durch die Welt rollen bzw. geweht werden? Auf jeden Fall weht so ein Teil jetzt durch das Bild. Niemand da xD


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ein... Äh... Wie heißen diese Dinger aus Gras, die in der Nähe des Nimmerlaya in WoW immer durch die Welt rollen bzw. geweht werden? Auf jeden Fall weht so ein Teil jetzt durch das Bild. Niemand da xD



Du meinst Chamaechorie (Tumbleweed).


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2014)

Caesar treu ergeben!
Hat einer von euch Pappnasen Fallout New Vegas auf seit der Legion durchgespielt? Hab da nämlich mal ne Frage.


----------



## Aun (19. April 2014)

ne hab ich nie. iwann am anfang war mir das game zu blöde 



Magogan schrieb:


> Cool, wo wohnst du? Muss ja ein aufregendes Leben sein.
> 
> Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich 130 Euro für Strom nachzahlen muss? Vielleicht hätte ich doch nicht mit LPs anfangen sollen, andererseits erlebt man so die Spiele ganz anders  Und ich habe bald 100000 Aufrufe xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (19. April 2014)

nabend^^


----------



## Magogan (19. April 2014)

Hey, noch jemand wach zu so später Stunde? 

Welchen Sinn hat eigentlich der Thread "Ich hsb da was Neues"? Geht es da nicht nur darum, zu zeigen, wie viel Geld man hat, um sich all die tollen Dinge zu kaufen? Oder wieso sonst sollte man im Internet posten, dass man sich eine PS4 gekauft hat?


----------



## Wynn (19. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PjJf0WqKK1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn hat eigentlich der Thread "Ich hsb da was Neues"? Geht es da nicht nur darum, zu zeigen, wie viel Geld man hat, um sich all die tollen Dinge zu kaufen? Oder wieso sonst sollte man im Internet posten, dass man sich eine PS4 gekauft hat?



90% fürn E-Penis. 10% um einfach nur zu posten, was man Neues hat. Man findet ja auch manchmal durch andere Sachen für sich.


----------



## zoizz (19. April 2014)

Sers und hiho ihrse.

Und Frohes Osterfest euch :-)


----------



## Magogan (20. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 90% fürn E-Penis. 10% um einfach nur zu posten, was man Neues hat. Man findet ja auch manchmal durch andere Sachen für sich.


Toll, man kann aber auch ganz einfach lügen und z.B. posten, dass man einen teuren Fernseher gekauft hat und den verlinken xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2014)

Das ist das Internet. Wir geben doch alle etwas vor zu sein, was wir in Wirklichkeit nicht sind oder ?


----------



## Magogan (20. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das ist das Internet. Wir geben doch alle etwas vor zu sein, was wir in Wirklichkeit nicht sind oder ?


Ja, mein Hobby ist es, mir Lebensgeschichten auszudenken und so zu tun, als wäre ich wirklich der Mensch, dessen Lebensgeschichte ich mir ausgedacht habe. In Wahrheit habe ich von meinen Eltern 100 Millionen geerbt und wohne auf meiner eigenen kleinen Insel im Südpazifik.

Haha, schön wär's xD


----------



## Saji (20. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, mein Hobby ist es, mir Lebensgeschichten auszudenken und so zu tun, als wäre ich wirklich der Mensch, dessen Lebensgeschichte ich mir ausgedacht habe. In Wahrheit habe ich von meinen Eltern 100 Millionen geerbt und wohne auf meiner eigenen kleinen Insel im Südpazifik.
> 
> Haha, schön wär's xD



Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto wahrscheinlicher wird's.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. April 2014)

Bekomm die Krise, war eben Malygos mal wieder und es dropped ein Mount, hab mich sooooo gefreut...war das falsche, das hatte ich schon. 
So muss sich Lingling in Drawntogether gefühlt haben...


----------



## Magogan (20. April 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto wahrscheinlicher wird's.


Leider nicht xD Aber zumindest die 100 Millionen könnte ich rein theoretisch wirklich irgendwann besitzen, praktisch glaube ich aber nicht daran


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab nicht ehrlich 228 Games auf Steam...


----------



## Schrottinator (21. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht ehrlich 228 Games auf Steam...



Süß, ich war auch mal am Anfang...


----------



## Wynn (22. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Link zu Screenshots enthält aber Spoiler 

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198067081502/screenshots/#scrollTop=0


----------



## Aun (22. April 2014)

jetzt holen die buffed fanboys ihren penismeter raus.

*popcornraushol* 


wart mal ab bis schrotti abspritzt 

mkir is grad aufgefallen: spring ist auch ne preußin. langsam wirds eng für die fürther gesellschaft


----------



## Dominau (24. April 2014)

Ich fang mal an hier und gehe schwer davon aus das sich noch jemand hier in den Thread verirrt..


----------



## Wynn (24. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. April 2014)

neimand ist so alt, wie du wynn

du bist alt, verbraucht und kaputt


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. April 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> #miasanraus!&#9829;




guck ma uffe uhr du ei.
und gut so, dass dieses dreckspack raus ist! ich hab so gelacht über diese guffelige spiel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (29. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> guck ma uffe uhr du ei.
> und gut so, dass dieses dreckspack raus ist! ich hab so gelacht über diese guffelige spiel





> Nationaltorwart Manuel Neuer analysierte nüchtern: "Wir haben keine Tore geschossen, deshalb sind wir ausgeschieden."



No shit, Sherlock.  Wer konnte auch ahnen das es beim Fußball ums Tore schießen geht.


----------



## Aun (29. April 2014)

ahuehuehue


----------



## Allyjaeger98 (30. April 2014)

was denn schon alle am pennen?


----------



## Aun (30. April 2014)

Allyjaeger98 schrieb:


> was denn schon alle am pennen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



que?


----------



## Allyjaeger98 (30. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie?

lustige gif lol!


----------



## Aun (1. Mai 2014)

Allyjaeger98 schrieb:


> wie?
> 
> lustige gif lol!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



you must be new here


----------



## Allyjaeger98 (1. Mai 2014)

Haha ich hab ein neues Wort erfunden:

PSYCHOPEUT XD

Mix aus Psychopath und Therapeuth

der PSYCHOPEUT

XD!!!


----------



## STURMHUND (4. Mai 2014)

Allyjaeger98 schrieb:


> Haha ich hab ein neues Wort erfunden:
> 
> PSYCHOPEUT XD
> 
> ...


Therapath gefällt mir besser ;-)


----------



## Aun (5. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wat? *bratpfanneraushohl*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Mai 2014)

wer dahom ^^


----------



## Fakebook (7. Mai 2014)

Nabend Mädels!

Ich habe grad eine recht asoziale Phase und fühl mich wohl damit   

Heute mit Muttern am Telefon rumgezickt, kein Geburtstagsgeschenk für den Herrn Papa, ne Freundin versetzt (so fair, telefonisch abzusagen, war ich aber), zu erledigende Aufgaben per Notiz auf dem Schreibtisch meiner Kollegin übertragen. Und Wochenende eingeläutet.

Ich bin so angeotzt von der Großbaustelle auf der Arbeit. Der dauerhafte Lärm seit einem halben Jahr, dazu die Renovierungsarbeiten im Büro, der Geruch der Malerarbeiten, das plärrende Radio der Handwerker ... ich brauch ne kurze Auszeit. Die nehme ich mir grad. Auch von sozialen Verpflichtungen


----------



## Aun (7. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja besser als burnout


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Mai 2014)




----------



## Wynn (10. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (10. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nix los...


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B-hJq1GSV8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (10. Mai 2014)

wo ja heute eurovision contest ist ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N3mEIkH6YiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (11. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



#eurovisioncontest


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2014)

Dummheit sorry :x


----------



## Aun (12. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nabend


----------



## ego1899 (15. Mai 2014)

Is jemandem langweilig? 

Ne Freundin hat mir das hier geschickt und meint ob ich drauf komme, bin aber scheinbar zu dämlich ^^
Meine Theorie wäre ja das es einfach dämliche Zahlen sind, aber ganz so primitiv is es wohl dann doch nich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. Mai 2014)

Spoiler



1234 = 1


----------



## ego1899 (15. Mai 2014)

Und darauf kommst du wie? 

Is es echt so simpel?

Hab irgendwie keinen Kopp mehr dafür vor dem schlafen gehen ^^


----------



## Wynn (15. Mai 2014)

ach das ist halt eine von diesen aufgaben wo rausgefunden werden soll ob du ausserhalb der masstäbe denken kannst und phantasie hast ^^

hast pn


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2014)

der Trick ist zu versuchen, die Operationen so einzufügen, dass die Gleichungen gelöst werden. Hitner der letzten Gleichung vermute ich eine Nulldivision, da das nicht definiert ist.


----------



## Wynn (17. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lKUuA4B7qQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zif_-IeWhOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ist schon genial was für Soundtracks und Musikstücke allein für spiele und filme produziert wurden ^^



bin mal gespannt wie new order wird und ob iron sky teil 2 mit nazi dinos sein funding schafft ^^


----------



## Reflox (17. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7IkvAb6THQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Abend!


----------



## Grushdak (18. Mai 2014)

Nabend & Moin in One 

Zu Redemption fällt mir gerade was anderes ein, wennauch es da scheinbar eine andere Bedeutung hat.
Besonders 2.0 finde ich "geil" gemacht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Kh0wPGiNUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 und 2.0.



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HL3FohdoK0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Wynn (18. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dJl7zWZYj-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sogar in Hi-Fi 

Damals als auf Viva noch Musik lief und und Mtv noch kein Pay Tv Sender war ^^


----------



## Grushdak (18. Mai 2014)

Und so sah die Musik nach der Trennung  von RMB aus

Rolf Maier Bode solo





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P5LhtAC63sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gute Nacht @ all


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2014)

GOJIIIIIRAAAAA


----------



## Wynn (19. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Rundfunkstaatsvertrag wegen dem youtube-Streaming als Funktion für Deutschland nicht zur Verfügung steht.



das heisst bald könnte twitch in deutschland gesperrt werden ?



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> GOJIIIIIRAAAAA








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pvQBMpG6Os0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (19. Mai 2014)

Nabend 

und da die Zeit im anderen Topic abgelaufen ist ...



Fakebook schrieb:


> BTW2: wer ist hier eigentlich Dienstältester? Wynn, Leg, Marcus? Ich werf ne 41 in die Runde.


Was meinst Du mit Dienstältester - Alter, Mitglied, ... ?

KA, was ich bin - wahrscheinlich keines von dem.
Werde im Juli 45, bin "eigentlich" seit Sept. 'o6 hier angemeldet.
Da gibt es betsimmt bei beiden Kriterien noch Ältere.

Apropo Alter ...
Als ich noch TES III Morrowind gespielt habe entstand ein Grüppchen  (*auf meinen Titel hier verweis*), die sich recht gut verstanden.
Es gab "Gildentreffen" (war leider nur bei einem dabei).
Und da war der Älteste schon 67. 
Leider weilt er schon viele Jahre nicht mehr unter uns. 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich mal so alt bin, daß ich dann wenigstens noch halb so fit wäre, wie er es war.
R.i.P N****N****

greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> das heisst bald könnte twitch in deutschland gesperrt werden ?



Wenns jemanden genauer interessiert, sehr interessantes Video von Video Games are awesome... nicht nur auf Deutschland bezogen KÖNNTE (!) es schlimme Auswirkungen haben. Kann auch sein, dass garnichts passiert. Aber eine (Google) Twitch App z.B. auf ner Xbone oder der PS4... denkbar ? Für mich hat Twitch das Fernsehen ersetzt. Und jetzt nicht mit den Alternativen wie hitbox.tv kommen. 

Twitch ist dabei eine Konkurrenz für YT zu werden, in Sachen Live Streaming sind sie eh schon Meilen voraus (auch wenn Twitch's Qualität nicht  immer Top ist). Twitch hat seinerseits wiederum ein Monopol unter den Streamingdiensten. Nun hat man Google als Riesenmonopol da oben stehen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ud5RIqvzoCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Mai 2014)

Es kann aber auch gut sein, dass entschieden wird, dass Google Twitch gar nicht kaufen darf.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2014)

Ich bete dafür.


----------



## Wynn (19. Mai 2014)

aber aufhalten können wir sie nicht


----------



## Reflox (19. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> aber aufhalten können wir sie nicht



Aber Putin könnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. Mai 2014)

Reflox schrieb:


> Aber Putin könnte.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xf2rcUJnM_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVxEeCn011A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (22. Mai 2014)

13km fahrrad hinweg zur arbeit? Cheeeeck
Genug gerannt heute und schwere geräte gehoben? Cheeeck
13km zurück nach hause? Cheeeeck
Körper total im arsch yeeeeees! Ich werd alt


----------



## Wynn (25. Mai 2014)

webvideopreis war nette idee nur total fail ^^

besonders wo jemand der so garnichts mit youtube zu tuen hat 3 preise gewinnt und dann noch so ultrapeinlich sich entblösst vor allen

gangster hip hop halt ^^


----------



## Tralos05 (25. Mai 2014)

Mit meinem Kleinen beim Arzt und jetzt im Wartezimmer sitzend ...


----------



## Reflox (26. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> webvideopreis war nette idee nur total fail ^^
> 
> besonders wo jemand der so garnichts mit youtube zu tuen hat 3 preise gewinnt und dann noch so ultrapeinlich sich entblösst vor allen
> 
> gangster hip hop halt ^^



Shneezin nimmt seine Tracks auch nackt im Tonstudio auf. War nicht das erstemal, dass der nackt irgendwo stand.


----------



## Wynn (26. Mai 2014)

woher weisst du den sowas ? wobei das will ich nicht wissen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Mai 2014)

na dann ist das natürlich was ganz anderes...


----------



## Aun (26. Mai 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> na dann ist das natürlich was ganz anderes...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich kotz erstmal ^^


----------



## Wynn (28. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> woher weisst du den sowas ? wobei das will ich nicht wissen ^^



Interviews. Und, persönliche Interviews <:

N'abend.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ldr6bltT3jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (30. Mai 2014)

Juten abend leute. Wie gehts wie stehts. (Ach die gute alte zeit als um 20:59 hier noch alle gewartet haben um pünktlich zu eröffnen, wo ist die hin )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2014)

Die gute alte Zeit, als hier fast alle pissed waren, weil nur Boobs (oder Ponys, hat beides bei unterschiedlichen Leuten den gleichen Effekt) gepostet wurden...


----------



## Edou (30. Mai 2014)

Joa....da leidet man unter nostalgie :S


----------



## Wynn (30. Mai 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die gute alte Zeit, als hier fast alle pissed waren, weil nur Boobs (oder Ponys, hat beides bei unterschiedlichen Leuten den gleichen Effekt) gepostet wurden...



Das eine ist ja verboten aber mit dem anderen kann ich dienen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (30. Mai 2014)

Awwww.....ich meine lass den unfug! Tz tz tz...


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2014)




----------



## Edou (30. Mai 2014)

Whooooo Zam! Party hard....plz?


----------



## Magogan (30. Mai 2014)

Weiß jemand von euch, was mit der Traumschiff-Surprise-Bluray los ist? Bei Amazon steht die für über 80 Euro drin Oo


----------



## Edou (30. Mai 2014)

Is bestimmt ne limitierte ausgabe von 2000000 exemplaren.


----------



## Wynn (30. Mai 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch, was mit der Traumschiff-Surprise-Bluray los ist? Bei Amazon steht die für über 80 Euro drin Oo



Da ist das Käse Sahne Rezept von Mc Donalds enthalten


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Mai 2014)

Silvester and Tweety: Mysteries


----------



## Aun (31. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meh alles scheiße


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (31. Mai 2014)

http://www.chip.de/news/Pornhub-Mit-Titcoins-braver-Werbung-zum-Erfolg_69947975.html

Komische Idee


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/n...g_69947975.html
> 
> Komische Idee



Vorallem können nur Frauen damit bezahlen. Frechheit


----------



## Aun (31. Mai 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Vorallem können nur Frauen damit bezahlen. Frechheit



sei doch froh, damit dürftest du premiumkunde sein


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Juni 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> sei doch froh, damit dürftest du premiumkunde sein


----------



## Reflox (2. Juni 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jap.


----------



## Edou (3. Juni 2014)

Peace, yo! Alles fit?


----------



## Wynn (3. Juni 2014)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler



Cersei Looked a Little Too Pleased About That


----------



## H2OTest (5. Juni 2014)

Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyykkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee    #KYLS


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juni 2014)

Supa Hot Crew hat gewonnen.<3


----------



## Wynn (5. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na wer weiss was das ist ^^


----------



## Saji (5. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> na wer weiss was das ist ^^



Ein Bild im JPEG Format.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juni 2014)

hm, wird nicht angezeigt bei dir ?


----------



## Ogil (5. Juni 2014)

Bei mir schlaegt auch immer der WW2-Filter an, wenn Wynn von seiner Jugend erzaehlt...


----------



## Wynn (5. Juni 2014)

so alt bin ich doch garnicht XD


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> na wer weiss was das ist ^^



Da kannste Kasetten rinne tun. Mein Vater hat da für mich aber nen kleines Holzkästchen gebaut.


----------



## Ogil (5. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte auch so ein Plaste-Teil wie auf Wynns Bild - sogar in der Doppelstock-Variante...


----------



## Legendary (5. Juni 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Bei mir schlaegt auch immer der WW2-Filter an, wenn Wynn von seiner Jugend erzaehlt...



Haha. 

Wobei ichs auch immer wieder herrlich finde...Wynn warum postest du eigentlich schon Farbfotos?


----------



## Wynn (5. Juni 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Haha.
> 
> Wobei ichs auch immer wieder herrlich finde...Wynn warum postest du eigentlich schon Farbfotos?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (5. Juni 2014)

Tja...sowas musst dir jetzt schon gefallen lassen. Ich könnt auch ständig so nen Crap posten...bin ein Kind der 80er, ich kenne MCs, Bleistifte und Gameboys. Sogar live!!


----------



## Ogil (5. Juni 2014)

Psst - ich bin aelter als Wynn


----------



## Fakebook (6. Juni 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> ich kenne MCs, Bleistifte ...


... und weiß, wie man verhedderte MCs mit nem Bleistift wieder in Form bringt


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juni 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Psst - ich bin aelter als Wynn






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (6. Juni 2014)

Fakebook schrieb:


> ... und weiß, wie man verhedderte MCs mit nem Bleistift wieder in Form bringt



Darauf wollte ich hinaus.


----------



## Reflox (6. Juni 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Psst - ich bin aelter als Wynn



Du bist ja grün oO


n'Abend




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r8oOi6JOXEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juni 2014)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du bist ja grün oO
> 
> 
> n'Abend



Hab ich schon gepostet Floxmox


----------



## Reflox (6. Juni 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gepostet Floxmox







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rhm768cUSqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juni 2014)

Grad bekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SEEMS LEGIT

Der pdflink geht zu einer Seite namens http://akustiksungerfiyatlari.net/  Und die ist wundersamerweise sogar safe. (Wobei der Shop selbst nicht safe ausschaut ^^)


----------



## Wynn (6. Juni 2014)

@sean

http://www.der-postillon.com/2014/06/phishing-schaden-in-milliardenhohe.html


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> @sean
> 
> http://www.der-posti...iardenhohe.html



Japs, ich musste dezent lachen weil ich kurz bevor ich mein Emailfach geöffnet habe auf Facebook beim Postillion geschaut hatte 

Edit: Hab mir die "Pdf" mal angeschaut. Ist ein ziemlich schlecht versteckter Virus in einer Rar verpackt


----------



## Wynn (7. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/t1.0-9/600498_495808860489824_1973427187_n.jpg
> na wer weiss was das ist ^^




Bwahaha. So n Ding hatte ich auch! Aber in Rauchglas-Optik.


----------



## Magogan (7. Juni 2014)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bwahaha. So n Ding hatte ich auch! Aber in Rauchglas-Optik.


Was ist das? Ich kenne das nicht  Ich bin wohl zu jung (was nicht unbedingt schlecht ist)


----------



## Aun (7. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was ist das? Ich kenne das nicht  Ich bin wohl zu jung (was nicht unbedingt schlecht ist)



Keine Angst, die wollen dir nur günstige und sichere Angebote für dein Auto anbieten.
Und wenn du nicht magst/hast auch für deinen Virenverseuchten Rechner.
Die besorgen dir auch ne günstige Freundin, nicht aus dem MailOrderBrideCataloque, und dann wirst du endlich glücklich sein.
Außerdem wird dir damit ein Job mit einem Monatsgehalt von 30000 € garantiert, nur das du Gaming Videos erstellst! Computec gibt dir darauf auch noch eine Monatszahlung, als Bonus!



also ich würde zuschlagen. klingt genial!


----------



## Fakebook (7. Juni 2014)

Nabend!
Da hier eh keiner mehr rumirrt, kann ich guten Gewissens ne belanglose Story abladen.

Am Abend so nen Geräusch: "Nöööt Nöööt Nöööt" Keine Ahnung, wie lange schon ... wer ne Großbaustelle vorm Büro hat und stundenlanges "Nöööt Nöööt Nöööt" von rückwärtsfahrenden Hubwagen gewohnt ist, stumpft leicht ab. Irgendwann bin ich ans Fenster getrabt und hab überlegt, ob Auto-Alarmanlage oder Rauchmelder. Nix hat gequalmt und nix geblinkt, aber eher Rauchmelder (Geräusch ist mir vertraut, wenn die Pfanne auf dem Herd steht). Als ich wieder zurückgeschlurft bin, verstummte das "Nöööt Nöööt". Alles wieder ruhig in meinem Senioren-Viertel.

Zwei Minuten später ... TATÜÜÜÜ! TATAAAA! TATÜÜÜÜ"! TATAAAA! Ungefähr zeitglich ging wohl ein zweiter Anruf bei der Feuerwehr ein, alles nur Fehlalarm. Sirene aus und der Leiterwagen fuhr ohne Stopp wieder Richtung Innenstadt.

Belanglos ;-) Aber ich habe endlich mal all meine Nachbarn kennengelernt, denn die Nummer war natürlich allen einen Gaffer wert.


----------



## Wynn (8. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqoUWRVbUnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Youtube Big Brother für ein Monat ^^

5 Männer und 1 Fraunin einen Haus

Ich selbst bin mal gespielt wie das mit sarazar,gronkh,hain und siegesmund abläuft ^^


----------



## H2OTest (10. Juni 2014)

So ich mach hier mal zu  3 Einsätze innerhalb von 12 stunden


----------



## Magogan (11. Juni 2014)

So warm, kann nicht schlafen...


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2014)

sean und mago sind doof und haben null/zero plan von allem!

so, das musste mal gesagt werden!


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juni 2014)

Shika dann spiel halt DEstiny

#Sorgen #um #ella


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juni 2014)

#wiesohatzamnurdiesebschissenenhashtagseingeführtdasistdietotalewillkürundniemandbrauchtsoeinenscheiss


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2014)

#sean

damit du dich beschweren kannst


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> #sean
> 
> damit du dich beschweren kannst



#1000einträgelimit


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juni 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Shika dann spiel halt DEstiny
> 
> #Sorgen #um #ella



#iseewhatudidthere #but #I #have #no #PS4

#sadface #like #if #u #cry #errytime


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2014)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hashtags \o/ [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Natürlich war das Willkür. Ich wollte es und das war meine Kür. [/font]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=57dzaMaouXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2014)

wo wir eh bei hashtags sind ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xr3Tl7T6fIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juni 2014)

Hachja, morgen n Spiel 

#Mokassins #Moabit #Leguan


----------



## Magogan (13. Juni 2014)

Ich werde schon wieder faul und tue zu wenig für das Studium. Wieso reicht nicht mal ein Ford Mustang, den ich mir nach dem Studium leisten kann, zur Motivation? Wie motiviert ihr euch, mehr zu tun für Schule/Studium?

Immerhin die Hausaufgaben mache ich  Das ist doch schon mal etwas


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2014)

wenn du da nicht selbst drauf kommst.......

meld dich schonmal beim jobcenter


----------



## Grushdak (14. Juni 2014)

Ich mach erst gar keine Zwangs-LPs, lauf nicht dem neuesten "Nostandard" hinterher - 
habe dadurch mehr Zeit ... 1x zum lernen und 1x mehr Freizeit.

Und da bei mir das Lernen auch wegfällt^^, habe ich 2x mehr Freizeit. 
Das nebenbei motiviert mich zu was (gibt natürlich noch wichtigere Gründe).

*ps.* 
Wieso träumst Du jetzt schon von einem leistbaren Ford M?
Ich dachte immer, ein Studium verschlingt Geld und spukt nix aus. 

gn8


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2014)

man könnte es auch in seiner sprache verfassen: learn to play, pussy!


----------



## Magogan (14. Juni 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> man könnte es auch in seiner sprache verfassen: learn to play, pussy!


Als LPer kann ich nicht richtig zocken, ich stell mich manchmal sogar fast so schlecht wie Gronkh an xD Bei Tropico 5 hat er inzwischen zum 3. Mal von vorn angefangen...


----------



## Shariv (15. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_g9yd4OxyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LcZ9Bxc6nRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (17. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.dorkly.com/post/64269/the-sexiest-misty-cosplays-ever


----------



## Allyjaeger98 (18. Juni 2014)

Weiß einer wielange die WoW Server heute down sind? Würde ich gerne wissen damit ich weiß auf wann ich meinen Wecker stellen muss


----------



## Aun (18. Juni 2014)

Allyjaeger98 schrieb:


> Weiß einer wielange die WoW Server heute down sind? Würde ich gerne wissen damit ich weiß auf wann ich meinen Wecker stellen muss



von standard bis standard. abweichende informationen erhalten sie an ihren db regio point


----------



## Allyjaeger98 (18. Juni 2014)

welche Uhrzeiten sind denn standard?


----------



## Reflox (18. Juni 2014)

Allyjaeger98 schrieb:


> welche Uhrzeiten sind denn standard?



So etwa Viertel nach.


----------



## Edou (22. Juni 2014)

Dunkel hier....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juni 2014)

Hier wirds schon wieder hell.


----------



## Reflox (22. Juni 2014)

Was ist mit Sahnebudder passiert?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



asdfhgklöä


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Juni 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> asdfhgklöä



WoW 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (23. Juni 2014)

Was isn das für ne geile Matz?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2014)

Natalie Dormer, bekannt aus Die Tuders und Game of Throne.

Ne sehr sehr hübsche Frau


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2014)

http://video.gq.com/watch/natalie-dormer-game-of-thrones-gq-photo-shoot-april-2014

Da wurde das fotoshooting wohl nach der serie gemacht weil in der serie hatte die noch keinen sidecut


----------



## Legendary (23. Juni 2014)

Alter ist die sensationell. Schade, dass ich diese Quarkserie nicht anschaue. Nur der Undercut taugt mir nicht so.


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2014)

als frisur oder an ihr ?


----------



## Wynn (28. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Murica *facepalm*



Spoiler



ja ich weiss ist nur ein fake ^^


----------



## Magogan (29. Juni 2014)

Na toll, jetzt habe ich mir vorgenommen, ein Spiel zu entwickeln, das sich mehrere Millionen mal verkaufen könnte. Alleine schaffe ich das bestimmt, das zu programmieren...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Juni 2014)

hat der typ von banisched ja auch ^^

extra credits ist übrigends ein guter channel um basics zu kapieren 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l_rvM6hubs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Na toll, jetzt habe ich mir vorgenommen, ein Spiel zu entwickeln, das sich mehrere Millionen mal verkaufen könnte. Alleine schaffe ich das bestimmt, das zu programmieren...



wird eh nix.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (29. Juni 2014)

Was ist es denn für ein Spiel?


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2014)




----------



## Fakebook (29. Juni 2014)

Nabend!

Kleine Verstimmung?


----------



## Magogan (29. Juni 2014)

Das soll eine Art Minecraft 2.0 werden, also zumindest vom Spielprinzip so ähnlich wie Minecraft, aber etwas besser und mit besserer Performance (hoffentlich). Die Performance wird eine große Herausforderung werden... Eine theoretisch recht effiziente Speichermethode ist mir schon eingefallen.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2014)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Kleine Verstimmung?



Permanent.


----------



## Ogil (29. Juni 2014)

Super Idee! Minecraft-Klone gibt es ja so gut wie noch garnicht...


----------



## Wynn (29. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das soll eine Art Minecraft 2.0 werden, also zumindest vom Spielprinzip so ähnlich wie Minecraft, aber etwas besser und mit besserer Performance (hoffentlich). Die Performance wird eine große Herausforderung werden... Eine theoretisch recht effiziente Speichermethode ist mir schon eingefallen.



bau katzen und frauenbrüste ein und dann noch von einen bekannten lets player es spielen lassen und du verdienst MILLARDEN !!!


----------



## Magogan (29. Juni 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Super Idee! Minecraft-Klone gibt es ja so gut wie noch garnicht...


Es wird ja auch kein Minecraft-Klon, es hat noch viele andere Features, die ich aber nicht alle verraten möchte.


----------



## Ogil (29. Juni 2014)

Ich tippe auf die Spieler-Favouriten "Zombies" und "Quicktime-Events"


----------



## Wynn (29. Juni 2014)

und natürlich kommt es als "early access"


----------



## Carcharoth (29. Juni 2014)

Ich würd gerne mein Geld in DLCs investieren!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (29. Juni 2014)

Würde lieber ein neues Spiel entwickeln, glaube mit einem nachgemachten Spiel lässt sich nicht viel Geld verdienen.



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich würd gerne mein Geld in DLCs investieren!



Es sollten aber sinnvolle DLCs sein, nicht einfach nur zum Geld verdienen.


----------



## Carcharoth (29. Juni 2014)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> Würde lieber ein neues Spiel entwickeln, glaube mit einem nachgemachten Spiel lässt sich nicht viel Geld verdienen.
> 
> 
> 
> Es sollten aber sinnvolle DLCs sein, nicht einfach nur zum Geld verdienen.



Du bist neu in der Branche, mh?


----------



## Aun (29. Juni 2014)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Du bist neu in der Branche, mh?



mago beim coden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juni 2014)

Und das nur, damit auf der Konsole folgendes erscheint:


```
Hello world!
```


----------



## DexDrive (30. Juni 2014)

Ohmann ab Dienstag mach ich meine Grundi beim Bund bin so aufgeregt das ich nicht pennen kann


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2014)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Ohmann ab Dienstag mach ich meine Grundi beim Bund bin so aufgeregt das ich nicht pennen kann



doch so jung und unerfahren? hahahahahaaha viel spaß beim weichspühlen, wobei das war ja mal. heute is ja alles mit samthandschuhen anfassen.

und der spieß so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (30. Juni 2014)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Ohmann ab Dienstag mach ich meine Grundi beim Bund bin so aufgeregt das ich nicht pennen kann







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O16zilBNBsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## myadictivo (30. Juni 2014)

freiwillig und dann hose voll ?


----------



## Legendary (30. Juni 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> mago beim coden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und das nur, damit auf der Konsole folgendes erscheint:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Haha ich bepiss mich grad.


----------



## Wynn (30. Juni 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Haha ich bepiss mich grad.



http://www.pflegediscount-shop.de/Inkontinenz-Artikel/Seniorenwindeln


----------



## Magogan (30. Juni 2014)

Hmm, ich habe es schon geschafft, 60*60 Würfel darzustellen (und rotieren zu lassen). Das Problem ist nur, dass es 2048*2048*8 werden müssen...


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, ich habe es schon geschafft, 60*60 Würfel darzustellen (und rotieren zu lassen). Das Problem ist nur, dass es 2048*2048*8 werden müssen...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu, dass du eines von gefühlt 23942398490242^23423 Tutorials im Internet gefunden hast.


----------



## DexDrive (1. Juli 2014)

myadictivo schrieb:


> freiwillig und dann hose voll ?



Ist immerhin ein neuer Lebensabschnitt da ich auch mein Elternhaus verlasse und danach ans andere ende von Deutschland ziehe.
Wer wäre da nicht aufgeregt?


----------



## Thoor (2. Juli 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Haha ich bepiss mich grad.



Da biste echt nicht alleine... Ich sitz hier total übermüdet vorm Rechner, hab morgen früh ne Arbeit über "IT Systemsicherheit realisieren" mit irgendwelchem BSI Grundschutz Rotz, Strukturanalyse und dem ganzen Haufen Schrott, habe heute 9h an unsere neuen Firmenwebsite gecodet und bepinkel mich gerade vor Lachen. Hätt nicht gedacht das es heute noch möglich ist aber danke vielmals an den Urheber, you are da real vip!


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> http://www.pflegedis...Seniorenwindeln



Sagt derjenige, der immer total oft damit "angibt" wie alt und cool er doch ist weil er Kassetten und Bleistifte kennt.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Sagt derjenige, der immer total oft damit "angibt" wie *alt, gebrechlich und ahnungslos* er doch ist weil keine Ahnung wieso.



fixed


----------



## Ogil (3. Juli 2014)

Muessen wir uns nochmal zusammen setzen und die Geschichte mit dem grossen und dem kleinen Zeiger auf der Uhr durchgehen?


----------



## Wynn (7. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ML160wA9mME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-KuAckTtIfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





mal paar klassiker ausgrab ^^


----------



## H2OTest (8. Juli 2014)

Hier gabs doch HAshtags oder? 

#SorgenUmElla


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (8. Juli 2014)

#noWm
#TopGearRules


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2014)

und es folgt der rest vom schützenfest ^^


----------



## Reflox (17. Juli 2014)

Um 3 Uhr Morgens Restaurants auf Facebook liken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (19. Juli 2014)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d48_1405478960

Ich frag mich was da unten wohl so kreucht und fleucht.


----------



## Wynn (19. Juli 2014)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was da unten wohl so kreucht und fleucht.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5_S4eGrczdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (19. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Juli 2014)

BUFFED IS DEAAAD


----------



## Magogan (25. Juli 2014)

Wieder ein Easter Egg in WoW gefunden: http://wowdata.buffed.de/quest/Sholazarbecken/Gute-Miene-zum-boesen-Spiel-12528

Schleudert den Purschen zu Poden!


----------



## Grushdak (25. Juli 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch - hast aber lange dafür gebraucht. 

°°°°°°°°°°°°°

Hat jemand Ahnung von den TVöD-Tarifen (Entgelttarife im öffentlichen Dienst) ?
Wenn ja ... gibt es in den jeweiligen Stufen mehr als eine Entgeltgruppe?


----------



## Legendary (26. Juli 2014)

Ich bin nach TVl West beschäftigt...verstehe nur nicht genau was du meinst.

Du hast insgesamt 15 Entgeltgruppen mit jeweils 5 Stufen. Bei uns richtet sich es nach Jahren.

Wenn du beispielsweise bei E6/1 einsteigst kommst du in der Regel nach einem Jahr auf E6/2, nach weiteren zwei Jahren auf E6/3 usw. 

Wenn du eine Gruppe nach oben steigen willst musst du das deinem Chef einfach plausibel erklären können oder in eine andere Abteilung / Standort wechseln wie ich zum 01.09. 

EDIT: Ach scheiße....jaaaaaa zeigt mir die kack Uhr, sorry. -.-


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mx9AOkvK4-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 In der Nacht vom Mittwoch, dem 30. Juli auf Donnerstag, dem 31. Juli knöpft sich unser Technik-Wizard ZAM unter anderem das buffed-Forum vor


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mvvFnR0kJFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




de feels


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2014)

Auf geht es.


----------



## Wynn (3. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (5. August 2014)

Eben Transformers 4 gesehen...fuck ich liebe solche Effektspektakel. Alleine der Sound ballert einen schon ausm Sitz raus.


----------



## Fakebook (6. August 2014)

Iwo ist hier jemand in meinem beschaulichen Wohnviertel, der entweder am Verrecken ist, jemanden verrecken lässt oder ein Splatterfilmchen schaut.
"Wäch wäch wäch" (hartes 'ch') "Uuuhhhawakrkrk", "Wuälkskrkrsch" *spuck & würg*

Ich warte einfach ab. Ne Freundin sucht eh eine Wohnung hier im Viertel. Derlei Vorkommnisse verkürzen die dreijährige Warteliste auf eine freie Wohnung.


----------



## Aun (6. August 2014)

also ich bin diese woche leider nicht dort, um beruflichen dingen nachzugehen


----------



## Fakebook (6. August 2014)

Dann wird es ein Nachahmungstäter gewesen sein!
Mittlerweile ist es aber ruhig (oder die Kopfhörer zu laut).

Btw: nicht nur, dass während meines Urlaubs die Straße gepflastert wurde, heute und gestern mit Kettensägen und Gehölzschnetzelmachine ein 20m-Baum auf dem Hof zerlegt wurde (Blitzofer) und die Bude nebenan mit Parkettschleifgedöns beackert wird (ab 7 Uhr morgens). NEIN, da findet sich auch noch ein Freak mit Vorlieben, die viele Geräusche in der Nacht machen :-(


----------



## Aun (6. August 2014)

wut ?

bei solchen leuten fällt mir nur ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (6. August 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Leute dir Geld dafür geben, dass du aufhörst. Von daher probier es doch einfach mal.


Hmm, wenn du meinst  Aber ich mach das Spiel lieber fertig und kauf mir von meinem Anteil eine große Villa und ein sehr schnelles Auto. Ich geh einfach mal davon aus, dass sich das Spiel sehr gut verkaufen wird, immer optimistisch denken und so xD


----------



## Aun (6. August 2014)

kauf dir lieber einen vollverschalöten corsa. damit lebst du sicherer


----------



## Legendary (6. August 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> und ein sehr schnelles Auto.



Ja bitte und dann darenn dich endlich.


----------



## Rexo (7. August 2014)

Der Buffed NS is auch nicht mehr das das er mal wahr


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2014)

http://www.twitch.tv/fishplayspokemon

yes. that's a fish.


----------



## Wynn (7. August 2014)

https://www.origin.com/de-de/news/battlefield-4-game-time-free


----------



## spectrumizer (8. August 2014)

Leute, benehmt euch.


----------



## Wynn (13. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ShGuUCUYNDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (23. August 2014)

Dexo schrieb:


> Hier ist auch nicht mehr viel los.



ist ja auch nachtschwärmer und net GUMO


dammit tyrone, get your shit together!


----------



## Dexo (23. August 2014)

Hast auch wieder Recht.


----------



## Dexo (24. August 2014)

Hier ist es toter als auf einer Gothic-Party


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2014)

Dexo schrieb:


> Hier ist es toter als auf einer Gothic-Party



Ist doch auch klar, auf einer Gothic Party sind nur Möchtegern-Tote.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. September 2014)

irgendwas hat sich hier geändert


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2014)

meinste das layout ?

 

naja der nachtschwärmer ist leider tot seit paar vollpfosten auch die letzten weibchen auf dem forum hier vertrieben haben und weil manche leute es mit fotos im nachtschwärmer übertrieben haben ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2014)

naja der nachtschwärmer ist leider tot seit paar vollpfosten auch die letzten weibchen auf dem forum hier vertrieben haben und weil manche leute es mit fotos im nachtschwärmer übertrieben haben ^^

 

Hat damit wenig zu tun, so ist nun mal der Lauf des Lebens. Leute kommen, Leute gehen. Man wird älter und verliert das Interesse. Im Kern ist es ja auch nur ein MMO Forum. Wer weiß, wer von uns hier noch in 2 Jahren ist.


----------



## Soladra (18. September 2014)

huhu

 

Also... ich bin weiblich...aber nur sporadisch da, da ich auf buffed nur wegen den Leuten war und die meisten davon sind leider nicht mehr da.. Razyl, DER lachmann, schneemaus, grüne Brille...die ganzen alten Leute halt^^ Denn Infos über wow und Co bekommt man,auch wenn die Artikel hier cool sind, überall. für mich ist buffed eine Community-die so , wie sie damals war, einfach nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Jetzt gibt es neue Leute, und ich hab nicht mehr so viel Zeit, dass ich sie alle Kennenlernen kann oder so viel Neugier, dass ich sie Kennenlernen möchte, wenn ich so manche Posts lese...

 

Trotzdem ist buffed für mich ein Ort, zu dem ich gerne zurückkehre, auch wenn es zum Großteil mausetot ist.


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2014)

Trotzdem ist buffed für mich ein Ort, zu dem ich gerne zurückkehre


----------



## Grushdak (18. September 2014)

Wer weiß, wer von uns hier noch in 2 Jahren ist. 

Ich "Suchtbolzen" bestimmt.

Ich alter **** will doch noch mein 10 jähriges hier feiern.^^


----------



## Wynn (20. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnDxg2afpCE

 

Autos statt Chocobos und mehr Tokyo Hotel.


----------



## ZAM (25. September 2014)

Wo ist nur meine Zockmotivation hin.


----------



## Wynn (25. September 2014)

Winterschlaf Zam ?

 

ich kenns ja selbst nach wolf among us kein spiel gefunden das mich länger fesselt atm zock ich mein savegame weiter von deus ex 1 das ich zuletzt vor nem monat spielte ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. September 2014)

Wo ist nur meine Zockmotivation hin.

Denke ich mir auch immer...und hänge dann in lol rum und klick mich halb schlafend durch ein Match.

 

Wynn feiert hier nächstes Jahr schon sein 80 Jähriges.


----------



## Wynn (25. September 2014)

wie kommst drauf sk ?

 

und wo du lol erwähnt hast sk ^^

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MCF2LOdAUOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. September 2014)

So gehts mir, klick trotzdem auf "Spielen..."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQphkQBYNB

 

Zum ersten..DU BISCHT HALT ALT, OK?


----------



## Wynn (25. September 2014)

Zum ersten..DU BISCHT HALT ALT, OK?

 

Dann weisste ja wie deine zukunft aussieht Sk


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. September 2014)

Bin Generation Yolo, ich werd nich alt.


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2014)

NACHTSCHWÄRMER TAKE OVER


----------



## ZAM (30. September 2014)

Naja, fast.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2014)

we are ananonymouse

we are legion

we no forgiv

we no remeber

see u


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2014)

don't go mr shika staaaaaay here plz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2014)

Shh I'm always there. In your mind. and in your heart. and in your p... no.


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2014)

Kappa

sag mal sind wir hier eigentlich alleine?
Was haben die Nachtschwärmer und Starcraft 2 gemein?


----------



## Wynn (30. September 2014)

sie sind beide voller asiaten ?


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2014)

sie sind beide voller asiaten ?

 

both dead rip in peace


----------



## Schrottinator (30. September 2014)




----------



## Aun (30. September 2014)




----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2014)

Was steht heute Abend bei euch noch so an?


----------



## Wynn (30. September 2014)




----------



## myadictivo (30. September 2014)

pennen  komm grade von der spätschicht und morgen um 10:00 muss ich wieder auf der matte stehn..

aber grund zur freude : hab versandbestätigung für mein forza horizon 2 von conrad erhalten. d.h. morgen abend kann ich hoffentlich genüsslich feierabendrunden drehen


----------



## Aun (30. September 2014)

Was steht heute Abend bei euch noch so an?

 

 




kill it with fire!!!

naja ich werd wohl noch die 5. stafrfel von babylon 5 zuende schauen ^^ 6 folgen to go


----------



## Wynn (30. September 2014)

da haste ja bis heute um halb 4 noch zu tuen ^^


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2014)

iPhone 6: Wackeliger Mute-Button schaltet Gerät stumm

 

https://curved.de/news/iphone-6-wackeliger-mute-button-schaltet-geraet-stumm-147100

 

-Bentgate (Biegsames Iphone) 
-Mute-Buttonskandal (Billigschalter) 
-The Fappening (ICloud-Hack, ermöglicht durch mangelhafte Sicherheitssoftware)
-Netzgeräteproblem (Zu schwaches Netzteil ODER fehlende Ladestromregelung)
-IOS 8.X Fehler (Löschung aller Dokumente auf allen synchronisierten Geräten und der Cloud)
-IOS 8.01 und IOS 8.02 Upgrade (Upgrade mit Fehlern).


----------



## ZAM (6. Oktober 2014)

Weil ein Spam-Thread einfach genug ist und vor allem, weil im Nachschwärmer zuletzt leider noch weniger los war als im Guten Morgen-Thread gibt es ab sofort nur noch den Guten Morgen-Thread als Laber-Thread, dafür aber ohne zeitliche Einschränkung.


----------

